# iRule



## aag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19727379
> 
> 
> aag,
> 
> 
> Think of it as an itach but only with a single serial output. You would go directly from iRule to the "ethernet to serial converter" using TCPIP. The text you would send would be what you would have sent over the RS232 connection.
> 
> 
> I just bought one of the ethernet to serial converters so I can play with it with my system. It is due in on Monday, so by Friday I should have it all figured out (If my ego does not get in the way, and I have some free time).




That's great! In this case, Barry, I will patiently wait until you report whether you get the whole contraption to work effectively and reliably!


I have no experience with ethernet-to-serial, but I tried ethernet-to-USB several times over the past 15 years, and things invariably ended with tears







. Hence I am _particularly_ grateful that you go in first!


I am flying over to the West Coast in late January. I will try to have the boards and stuff shipped to my hotel, thus avoiding the immense postal and customs charges levied for shipping to the Alpine Republic where I live. Often, the charges exceed the value of the equipment!


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archbid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I finally got my first iteration working. Very frustrating, but also very cool.
> 
> 
> I have a few screens, and the integration with my Denon AVR3311c is impeccable.
> 
> 
> However, I have had a horrid time with the iTach IP2IR. I have it attached to a Sharp Aquos 42" LCD, a Philips DVD, and a Directv satellite box. The iRule app sees the iTach, and I can assign devices, but I have yet to have a device respond to a code from the iphone.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to debug thes connections? How do I know whether the codes are wrong versus a cable/connection issue? I can't see infrared so I don't know if transmission is happening.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I would pull irule out of the equation all together. Use the global cache or barry's tools and send raw hex to the itach and see what happens. Ir placement can be frustrating. You may try using the blaster on port 3 if it's emitter placement issue. Check your gateways, it's timing out like Barry posted previously.


----------



## barrygordon

archbid,


When playing with IR it is a very good idea to invest a few dollars to get an emiter that blinks light in the visible spectrum in addition to IR. It really helps debug silly things. The xantech 283D will do nicely.


I assume you are using an emitter to get the IR to the Aquos or is it a direct connection?


The other tricky part is to get the emitter properly placed over the IR receiver which is sometimes hard to see. I find that a bright flashlight will allow you to see the IR receiver in an easier fashion as it kills some of the opacity of modern case fronts


----------



## mborner

I've scanned through most of this thread but I found it difficult to find what I'm looking for. I'm curious how iRule handles discrete on/off and input codes. I have several questions.


1. Does iRule include discrete codes in their database?


2. is the iRule database the only place to get codes?


3. Is there any way to modify codes?


4. If the codes for a component aren't available from iRule, is there a way to learn them from the original remote?


iRule looks promising but there are certain aspects of the program that I pretty much need it to do. I'm using a TSU7000 at the moment and I'm hoping that the iPad/iRule are as customizable.


Thanks.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19733528
> 
> 
> I've scanned through most of this thread but I found it difficult to find what I'm looking for. I'm curious how iRule handles discrete on/off and input codes. I have several questions.
> 
> 
> 1. Does iRule include discrete codes in their database? YES, DEPENDING ON THE DEVICE. THEIR DATABASE IS PRETTY BIG AND GET REGULARLY UPDATED.
> 
> 
> 2. is the iRule database the only place to get codes? NO, YOU CAN ADD THEM INDIVIDUALLY: IR, RS232 OR IP
> 
> 
> 3. Is there any way to modify codes? ONLY THE ONES YOU ADDED UNDER 2.
> 
> 
> 4. If the codes for a component aren't available from iRule, is there a way to learn them from the original remote? YES, WITH A IR LEARNER. E.G. THE ITACH COMES WITH A IR LEANER, BUT ANY OTHER CODE LEARNER SHOULD WORK, TOO.
> 
> 
> iRule looks promising but there are certain aspects of the program that I pretty much need it to do. I'm using a TSU7000 at the moment and I'm hoping that the iPad/iRule are as customizable.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



See my comments in CAPS.

____

Axel


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aag* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am flying over to the West Coast in late January. I will try to have the boards and stuff shipped to my hotel, thus avoiding the immense postal and customs charges levied for shipping to the Alpine Republic where I live. Often, the charges exceed the value of the equipment!



Oh. Scratch the Smarthome (Insteon) idea. While they have 240 volt modules (with American plugs and sockets) the products are not designed to work on 50 Hz AC circuits.


----------



## Aesculus

I followed the two tutorials on MCE and WOL. I first I installed the MCE to my Win 7 machine and modified the HTPC panel to use the device. I tested it with a running HTPC and made sure I could send commands like Green Button and cursor etc. All worked fine.


I then used the WOL tutorial and configured that. With the HTPC off I was able to go to the HTPC panel and the WOL feature fired up the HTPC. The iRule stated it was 'connecting to gateways' and stayed that way for about 45 seconds. Then it responded with a 'Failed to connect to gateways!' message.


I disabled the WOL setting thinking there may be some issue there and tried to use the panel again with the turned on HTPC but now I cannot connect to the HTPC gateway at all. I verified that MCE Controller was active and I saw my former commands that I used before configuring the WOL feature.


So how do I make the WOL feature work with the MCE controller? And how do I get my HTPC gateway working again?


----------



## barrygordon

WOL is an attribute of the network interface card, the Motherboard and the OS. It has nothing to do with any application. You need to properly configure your NIC, make any settings that are necessary in the Bios of the motherboard and then do anything the OS needs.


One problem is that based on settings and hardware, a WOL may bring the PC up into a state that is not fully operational. It is a complicated subject. In addition WOL may not work at all depending on how the PC was shutdown.


Sorry, but there is no easy path to WOL. I suggest you search the WEB for some WOL utilities that will issue the WOL from another PC and make sure your HTPC comes up fully operational.


----------



## mborner

Axel, thanks for the info. Could I use my Pronto as an IR learner?


----------



## dorky

I'm looking to implement itachs in multiple locations, using multiple iphones/ipods running irule for remote control.


Any limitations on having multiple itachs on the same network?


Thanks!


----------



## barrygordon

Just make sure they each have a different IP address and you will be fine. I have an iTach and a GC 100 with no issues


----------



## dorky

Excellent! Thanks for your prompt reply!


----------



## Glimmie

Is the license locked to the PC or is it locked to my google account? I want to be able to work on the builder app on seperate PCs at work and home. Naturally I don't want to buy mulltiple licenses.


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19725513
> 
> 
> archbid,
> 
> Your problem is that iRule is unable to connect to one of your gateways. It keeps trying for about 15 seconds and then gives up.



That is helpful. But I am a bit confused. I only have two gateways: Denon AVR3311ci and iTach IP2IR. Both are connecting, as I am sending commands that the systems are responding to. But the gateway connecting period is still quite long (on the order of 30+ seconds).


Would the iTach balk because of what is plugged into it?


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19733843
> 
> 
> Axel, thanks for the info. Could I use my Pronto as an IR learner?



You will need to capture the commands as raw hex codes so you can import them into the iRule editor. This may work directly or you may need a conversion utility for that. Please note that I never had to do this conversion part. I simply used the iTach learner for the few commands I could not find codes in the iRule database or device manuals.


____

Axel


----------



## archbid

I am using RS232 control codes for the 3311ci, and they are working fine, but they are all discrete. In some cases, I actually want toggles. Anyone know how to do a Denon power toggle through the IP control?


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19734177
> 
> 
> Is the license locked to the PC or is it locked to my google account? I want to be able to work on the builder app on seperate PCs at work and home. Naturally I don't want to buy mulltiple licenses.



It is tied to your (Gmail) email account.


____

Axel


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/19734281
> 
> 
> It is tied to your (Gmail) email account.
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



thx


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Directv question:
> 
> 
> hi guys. first time setting up a directv box and have a question. we are just going IR with them. which database codes are my best choice. there are so many to pick from. trying to save some guessing work here for when i get to the house to be quick.
> 
> 
> the boxes are:
> 
> 
> 1. H24-100
> 
> 2. HR20-100S
> 
> 3. H21-200
> 
> 
> also if I end up using the same device for each of the boxes cause the codes will work with multiple boxes I need to import the device multiple time correct? the one device can't be associated with more than one box correct?
> 
> 
> thanks again,
> 
> 
> thanks alot all!
> 
> 
> jimi



Really need some help.


I tried a whole bunch of the database codes today and couldn't get any to work.


I also tried to learn them with ilearn and had no success. I can't even learn the directv buttons. Nothing happens in irule.


Any help on which work. I know tons of u guys use direct


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/18872756
> 
> 
> The code looks good. I assume you created a new device and are pasting the code into the HEX code group. Please check after pasting the code into the field that there are no additional characters (including a space) after the 02F8.



Itai,

Any chance you could use a Regex to just strip stuff that doesn't work or raise an alert when hex codes are pasted?


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archbid* /forum/post/19734274
> 
> 
> I am using RS232 control codes for the 3311ci, and they are working fine, but they are all discrete. In some cases, I actually want toggles. Anyone know how to do a Denon power toggle through the IP control?



I skimmed through the RS232 manual I have for my 4308 but came up empty. You may be able to find a IR power toggle command, though.


I actually had to go this mixed IR/IP based route because I wanted toggle mute commands for my zones. For some reason those are only available as IR... Now to control my 4308 I have a mix of a handful of IR commands and the rest are all IP based. While not a _clean_ solution it works very well for me.

____

Axel


----------



## archbid

I used iLearn to pick up the toggle power code from my Sharp Aquos LCD:


0000 006D 0000 0010 000A 0045 000A 001D 000A 001D 000A 001D 000A 001D 000A 0045 000A 001D 000A 001D 000A 0045 000A 001D 000A 0045 000A 0045 000A 0045 000A 001D 000A 0045 000A 0ED7


I created a new device, then in the Hex Codes section I created a "Toggle Power" action with this hex.


When I press the button associated with the code, the red light glows (from the iTach) but the panel does nothing.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19733837
> 
> 
> WOL is an attribute of the network interface card, the Motherboard and the OS. It has nothing to do with any application. You need to properly configure your NIC, make any settings that are necessary in the Bios of the motherboard and then do anything the OS needs.
> 
> 
> One problem is that based on settings and hardware, a WOL may bring the PC up into a state that is not fully operational. It is a complicated subject. In addition WOL may not work at all depending on how the PC was shutdown.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but there is no easy path to WOL. I suggest you search the WEB for some WOL utilities that will issue the WOL from another PC and make sure your HTPC comes up fully operational.



Barry: Thanks for your comments but it was just a glitch in iRules. I had to delete the gateway and reconfigure it and all is OK now. Both WOL and MCE work as expected.


I am seeing intermittent issues with the gateway configuration in iRules. The settings don't always stick. Sometimes I need to restore the gw to get the settings back and sometimes between sessions they change (ie items dissappear).


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archbid* /forum/post/19734389
> 
> 
> I used iLearn to pick up the toggle power code from my Sharp Aquos LCD:
> 
> 
> 0000 006D 0000 0010 000A 0045 000A 001D 000A 001D 000A 001D 000A 001D 000A 0045 000A 001D 000A 001D 000A 0045 000A 001D 000A 0045 000A 0045 000A 0045 000A 001D 000A 0045 000A 0ED7
> 
> 
> I created a new device, then in the Hex Codes section I created a "Toggle Power" action with this hex.
> 
> 
> When I press the button associated with the code, the red light glows (from the iTach) but the panel does nothing.



Just an idea, sometimes it helps to play with the number of repeats. E.g. I have one device that only works with single commands and not with the quasi standard of 3.

____

Axel


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the license locked to the PC or is it locked to my google account? I want to be able to work on the builder app on seperate PCs at work and home. Naturally I don't want to buy mulltiple licenses.



The license is tied to your Google account, so you can use the builder on any computer with a browser. I use Chrome, which seems to have the least problems with the builder.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19733837
> 
> 
> I suggest you search the WEB for some WOL utilities that will issue the WOL from another PC and make sure your HTPC comes up fully operational.



I use one called mc-wol.exe which can be called in command mode from an Autohotkey script by giving it a parameter which is the MAC address of the computer being called.


I agree that you should make sure WOL works from another PC before you try to tackle it with iRule. If your BIOS and network card are up to the task, you will be able to do WOL with iRule.


----------



## RichardU

For anyone wanting to control XBMC with iRule:


You can use either the XBMC internal EventServer with a device in the database called XBMC (light), or you can use MCE Controller. I have tried both and have found I can do anything I want with MCE, plus MCE can wake the computer and can start XBMC.


You could use both, but since it takes a moment to connect to either, I am now only using MCE. I did need to modify the device and the command file. I'll be glad to publish either if anyone wants.


----------



## barrygordon

I have all the code to control XBMC (Dharma) with its Http interface or its JSON interface. I just haven't gotten around to converting it from the Pronto PRO to the iRule system. Should not be a problem. Its just strings of data that you send over the xbmc http port. The JSON interface while it will be better eventually is missing a lot of basic things (like sendkey) that the http interface has for basic control. Turns out you need very little in the way of two way feedback with xbmc; it was designed to put the stuff on the screen. I am doing all of the control through TCP directly to XBMC with nothing in the middle. I am using XBMC live running on ubuntu as the underlying OS.


Right now I am a little busy converting all my movies to MKV files (Automated process) and plan to look at the XBMC issue and finish my theater control system in iRule next week.


----------



## kd_cooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19671766
> 
> 
> Barry, I sent the Yamaha protocol documents to you a week ago when you first asked. It's a real pity that email seems to be getting less and less reliable these days, with spam filters and sometimes even entire domains being blacklisted. Maybe it got marked as spam, but I see that the file is not too big to post here so I've attached it.
> 
> 
> It describes the new TCP and RS-232 protocol for the x67 and RX-A series Yamaha receivers. Last year's x65 models (and the older RX-Z7 and RX-V3900) used a more complex protocol via HTTP commands, and the new one is definitely easier to use (although I think the previous one is still supported too). This is the first time Yamaha have used the exact same commands for both network or serial control, and the network commands are now just strings sent to a TCP port. The documentation is quite well organized, just open the index.html file and everything is linked from there. There's also an extra folder with IR codes.



Sorry if this has been asked... Is these some easy way (or tutorial) outlining how to get these Yamaha codes into iBuilder?


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have all the code to control XBMC (Dharma) with its Http interface or its JSON interface. I just haven't gotten around to converting it from the Pronto PRO to the iRule system. Should not be a problem. Its just strings of data that you send over the xbmc http port. The JSON interface while it will be better eventually is missing a lot of basic things (like sendkey) that the http interface has for basic control. Turns out you need very little in the way of two way feedback with xbmc; it was designed to put the stuff on the screen. I am doing all of the control through TCP directly to XBMC with nothing in the middle. I am using XBMC live running on ubuntu as the underlying OS.
> 
> 
> Right now I am a little busy converting all my movies to MKV files (Automated process) and plan to look at the XBMC issue and finish my theater control system in iRule next week.



Took me 2 weeks to convert everything to MKV when I went to plex 9. Time consuming but I can stream 720p anywhere in the house to the iPad and load times are super fast. Well worth the work. Now if I can just get full control with metadata displayed I will be a happy camper.


----------



## barrygordon

My collection is about 500 titles. The mkv's are taking on the average 15 minutes apiece to convert and clean up the folder. I just let it run 24/7 minimized as it records any issues.


By the way the TCPIP explorer on my web site does have the files for xbmc dharma


----------



## SJHT

OK, I'm in on trying this out. We have a very extensive Pronto setup in our home (9800, 9600, 9400s and several Pronto extenders in several rooms included our dedicated HT). Purchased the application/license and one Global Chache extender and will try out in out family room setup (in parallel with our Pronto). Should be interesting. Lots of Apple devices in our family. Interesting as my son asked me he other day why he couldn't control our setup with his phone.....







SJ


----------



## ckloss

Quick question:


Is it possible to download the source file for a device from the builder to my local computer?


There is currently a "Zone2" network file in the device list for my Onkyo receiver, but there is no Zone3 file. It should be easy for me to modify the Zone2 file to be Zone3, but I need the source file...


Thanks,

--Carey


----------



## mborner

I have all the codes for all of my components in hex format in PPENG. Is there any way to use those codes in any way, shape, or form, in iRule?


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19735173
> 
> 
> Right now I am a little busy converting all my movies to MKV files (Automated process)



That's cool. What are you using to create MKV files?


----------



## absolootbs

Itai, any chance we could get blank images for the large odd shaped volume buttons that are in the "common" library? i don't see them anywhere on the downloads page of the website.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the license locked to the PC or is it locked to my google account? I want to be able to work on the builder app on seperate PCs at work and home. Naturally I don't want to buy mulltiple licenses.



Google account


----------



## mborner

Does anyone know how iRule compares with Crestron Mobil Pro G?


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/19739171
> 
> 
> That's cool. What are you using to create MKV files?



I'm not Barry but MakeMKV is a great one.


----------



## kd_cooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you know if the raw TCP interface supports more than one connection at a time? Many recent devices with direct TCP control only seem to support a single connection. The new Yamahas then disconnnect automatically after an idle period, to prevent one TCP client hogging it. This won't be great with iRule currently, because it doesn't just quietly reconnect when it needs to.



Wow... Is this a showstopper for IP control of my Yamaha RX-A1000 via iRule? Has anyone set this up/tested? And if so, what is the TCP port?


----------



## kd_cooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can see how the immediate automatic reconnection would useful in some cases. On the other hand it seems some manufacturers (such as Yamaha with their current RX-A series) are deliberately closing the connection after it's been idle for a while, and you could take advantage of that to allow some kind of sharing without asking the user to buy extra hardware.
> 
> 
> BTW I have the network command protocol for the new Yamaha receivers and I can post it if anyone needs it. It's something new to the x67 and A series, and simpler than they used on their earlier network receivers.



Do you also have the TCP port for the RX-A series?


----------



## kriktsemaj99

I posted the Yamaha x67 and A-series docs here . The default TCP port number is 50000.


----------



## kd_cooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19741720
> 
> 
> i posted the yamaha x67 and a-series docs here . The default tcp port number is 50000.



thank you


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd_cooke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> thank you



Hi anyone know how far the ir immiters can be placed from the source


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19742199
> 
> 
> Hi anyone know how far the ir immiters can be placed from the source



From Global Cache:


"Yes, our iTach units will support multiple split emitters. We recommend that when using split emitters, that they be of the non-blinking variety, as this will vastly increase the power used to send the command, and will therefore help to ensure signal integrity. Our hardware supports any standard mono-jack type emitter such as Xantech or similar. If you are intending to extend your emitter cables, we recommend splicing into CAT5 or the like so that you can run the extra length. You should have no problem transmitting commands up over 100 feet. Please let us know if you have any further questions, or run into any problems during installation."


----------



## jmcgill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19740232
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how iRule compares with Crestron Mobil Pro G?



I have some experience to share with you. My home automation system is about 5 years old and includes a Crestron CP2E, PAD8 and PVID8 for theater control and whole house audio. An HAI OmniPro II does security, lights thermostats.


A couple of months ago, I contacted my original installer about some minor upgrades. He is no longer a Crestron dealer and told me to checkout iRule, which I did. His proposal was to replace the crestron equipment with shinybow audio and video matrix switches and to go with an iRule on ipads.


I did purchase the irule licence and played around with it a lot, especially my Directv and Roku devices, which are ip controllable.


In the end, I found a Crestron programmer, who made some changes to my setup and got me rolling on the Crestron Mobile program. I didn't want to just throw away all that I had invested.


There are actually 4 Crestron idevice products, Mobile, Mobile G, Mobile Pro and Mobile G Pro. The Pro programs are $99 and the others are free. My programmer told me to just get the free version. Mobile G and Mobile G Pro are for the Ipad only, while Mobile and Mobile Pro will work on the iphone, ipod touch and ipad.


My programmer also said that the CP2e only has enough memory to serve up about 10 pages to the iphone, so I could not get all the same pages that I have on my TPMC-8x's (the crestron touchpad remotes). The Crestron Pro II processor has more memory, so if you have that processor, you can get more pages onto your iPad.


So if you have a setup like mine and you want an extra remote, you could get an ipad for around $500 and pay a couple hundred to a programmer and have a partial solution. Or you can now get a new TPMC-8x for about $700 on ebay, pay a programmer to hook it up and get a complete new remote. Of course with the ipad, you can do all kinds of other stuff besides just control your home. The ipad's batterys probably last a lot longer, too.


With iRule you would be moving to a more "open" platform where there is much less vendor lockin. It is more of a DIY system, although I am sure there are or will be professional installers. Irule is currently one-way control, although 2 way control is in beta testing. Irule does not currently support my HAI Omnipro II system, but they told me that they will in the future.


If you are looking for a new system, I would definitely skip Crestron, AMX, elan, etc. The trend is certainly towards more open systems. If you are reluctant to give up an existing Crestron, the mobile products can be part of the solution.


Another option is a product called Command Fusion. This is similar to iRule but is more expensive and you are supposed to use a professional designer and installer. CF, like iRule can use the Global Cache iTach devices to do IP to serial/IR. CF has 2 way communication and has modules for Crestron and AMX. According to their website, you can get a lot more pages of control on your iPad compared to the Crestron Mobile because of the way their technology works. Crestron "serves" the pages from the controller, while commandfussion pages are are stored on you ipad and only the button press command is transmitted. So you can get many more pages and much better graphics. I didn't go this route, because my Crestron installer has never used CF and I didn't want to pay him to learn this new program.


----------



## barrygordon

I am using MakeMKV to do the work. I wrote a program that scans through the NAS looking for movies. When it finds one it determines if it is BR or DVD (Since I ripped to iso format, the BR movies have a BDMV folder and the DVD movie's have a Video_TS.ifo file)


The NAS is orgainized with a Share named Movies, and each movie is in a share's subfolder named with the title of the movie. The program, after having MakeMKV convert the movie file erases all the other stuff since I never use it. If MakeMKV makes multiple movie files (This happens if there are multiple angles in the original DVD file) I only keep the first one and none of the others.


What I end up with are four files in the movie folder. The Movie_Title.mkv file, a movie.nof file, a folder.jpg file and a fanart.jpg file. The last three files are for XBMC.


Hope that explains it. If you want a copy of the program let me know, but you will need to tell me how your NAS is organized and what algorithm the NAS uses for selecting the disk to write the file if it is of concern to you.


----------



## Steve Goff

At the request of some folks I've added to my brass source buttons; you can now find buttons for Dune, Pandora, and Sage TV.


----------



## Steve Goff

I've made and shared a new iPad background. Please disregard the source buttons, which represent an experiment gone awry:


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19744298
> 
> 
> Hope that explains it. If you want a copy of the program let me know, but you will need to tell me how your NAS is organized and what algorithm the NAS uses for selecting the disk to write the file if it is of concern to you.



Thanks. Since I haven't ripped my disks yet, I'll just run MakeMKV straight from the drive. But I'm curious what you used to write your program.


----------



## BruceH5200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19744298
> 
> 
> If MakeMKV makes multiple movie files (This happens if there are multiple angles in the original DVD file) I only keep the first one and none of the others.



Just curiosity, but how do you know the "1st" movie file is the right one?

When I ripping BluRay straight from disc, I tend to go for the largest file.

Also, are you talking all the audio streams and all the subtitles, as again it's always a slight guess as to which of the English soundtracks to take.


Cheers,


----------



## barrygordon

We are getting slightly OT but most of us are interested in Home theater. I use VB 6 to do all my programming as I am an old dog and not willing to learn to many new tricks.


I had already ripped them selecting the largest file which 99% of the time is the one I want. I only rip forced subtitles, and always the soundtrack at the highest quality in English only.


I am just correcting an original decision not to use MKV. I will be using MKkeMKV for all future rips directy from the disk.


MakerMKV will take the ripped movie and convert it to MKV. However if the movie has multiple angles it rips each angle as a new MKV file. From what I understand the first one it rips is the default (theatrical) angle.


----------



## Steve Goff

Someone asked for an iPad layout with two sets of cursor controls. Here is my first take on such a background, which I have shared. Again, please disregard the source buttons.


----------



## Steve Goff

Another version:


----------



## Glimmie

It says you need to hold the L key down before releasing the mouse to make a button into a link. This does not work for me. When I hold down the L while sliding a source button, it changes to dispay "link" inside the button. But the mouse then freezes while the L key is being held down. If I release the L key, it reverts back to a button and sticks where I left it.


ANy ideas? Browser if Mozilla latest version.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It says you need to hold the L key down before releasing the mouse to make a button into a link. This does not work for me. When I hold down the L while sliding a source button, it changes to dispay "link" inside the button. But the mouse then freezes while the L key is being held down. If I release the L key, it reverts back to a button and sticks where I left it.
> 
> 
> ANy ideas? Browser if Mozilla latest version.



I wouldn't use Firefox, because of this known problem. As I mentioned before, use Chrome.


----------



## Aesculus

After reviewing all the tutorials, FAQs and forum entries I have two questions:
Why are there commands on labels and how do these work and why are they needed instead of buttons?
What is the purpose of the shared attribute for a panel?


----------



## Aesculus

Can the Panels button in the header be hidden? I would prefer my users not having the panel navigation button and only use my UI to move between panels.


----------



## RichardU

Here's a related but OT question.


I'm having so much fun with the iTachs I'd like to be able to send them a command from my computer (outside of iRule). Does anyone know of a little utility that will send an IP command to an iTach? Ultimately I'd like to set it up as a link from my home page.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/19747104
> 
> 
> Here's a related but OT question.
> 
> 
> I'm having so much fun with the iTachs I'd like to be able to send them a command from my computer (outside of iRule). Does anyone know of a little utility that will send an IP command to an iTach? Ultimately I'd like to set it up as a link from my home page.



It comes with an Test.exe program.


----------



## barrygordon

Sometimes you just want a piece of text that can be touched and cause an action as opposed to something with an icon. Think of a list of songs (playlist), although at this time iRule needs a lot more capability to dynamically make playlists


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/19747370
> 
> 
> It comes with an Test.exe program.



I need something that will execute automatically with parameters. Interestingly, I don't see how to direct iTest.exe to output on a specific port.


----------



## barrygordon

I think you will have to code your own. If you are a programmer (able to code in one of the major languages that supports sockets) it is fairly trivial.


----------



## Steve Goff

I've uploaded new backgrounds, including this one:


----------



## d-one

That sounds perfect. I want to control plex with irule using ip.


I've never controlled anything using ip before.


Would you be willing to tell me how to set it up?


Regards


Darren


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19748221
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just want a piece of text that can be touched and cause anaction as opposed to something with an icon. Think of a list of songs (playlist), although at this time iRule needs a lot more capability to dynsmaically make playlists



So its basically a button without an image?


Seems they could have just made a button have both text and an image and either being optional. From your VB background you would be used to that


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19749186
> 
> 
> I think you will have to code your own. If you are a programmer (able to code in one of the major languages that supports sockets) it is fairly trivial.



I am a recovering programmer and do not recognize this term "trivial." Right now I'd be happy for a brief tutorial of how to connect to the iTach with telnet.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/19749696
> 
> 
> I am a recovering programmer and do not recognize this term "trivial." Right now I'd be happy for a brief tutorial of how to connect to the iTach with telnet.



I must be missing something.


With the itest.exe app you can test your connection to each output and the stream of content. So you know the iTach is working and the commands are getting to their destination. With this you can also test if your device reponds appropriately.


After this is done then you configure the gateway in iRules with the iTach, IP and port, assign the same command via the device and load it on a panel. Then test that panel in your iTouch device.


You have it all.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19746768
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use Firefox, because of this known problem. As I mentioned before, use Chrome.



I tried Google Chrome and it crashes causing a complete Windows restart the moment it's launched. I also upgraded to SP3 which made no difference.


How about Safarie?


I think it's a bit strange that Irule Builder doesn't work on the two most popular browers in existance, IE8 and Firefox.


Do I need a MAC?


----------



## barrygordon

RichardU


The itach manuals and API discussion tell you what port to talk to using raw tcpip. IIRC it is 4999. A normal telnet client may want to do the telnet handshake. I am pretty sure putty will allow you to send raw TCP to any port. I do not know what the itach will do with the telnet logon/password stuff; it might ignore it. The IRGen program on my web site will allow you to exercise the iTach but I do not think that is all you want.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/19749883
> 
> 
> I must be missing something.
> 
> 
> With the itest.exe app you can test your connection to each output and the stream of content.



I'm sure I am missing something. With iTest after I'm connected all I can do is enter something into the line Command String and then click on either Literal, Hex, or Mixed. How exactly do you tell iTest that you want to send to a specific output?


Even though I can't get much out of iTest, I do have the iTach working on half a dozen devices with hundreds of commands.


----------



## barrygordon

You need to read the API documents at the Global Cache site. The string that is sent to the itach must contain the port number of the iTach that is to be used. It also needs the Ir base frequency, the timing information (on off times) and and an id which just a integer to sort out replies.


Every man has the will to know and the wit to learn but the key to knowledge is the open book.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19750236
> 
> 
> ...the key to knowledge is the open book.



Agreed, although some books mislead and others deceive.


Every command I try to send in iTest results in ERR_0:0,016. (no carriage return). The program does not allow me to enter a carriage return. The word "carriage" occurs exactly five times in the API Specification, three of them in error codes. No where does it specify how to enter carriage returns. I have tried dozens of ways to enter carriage returns in both hex and raw ascii code. Any hints?


----------



## barrygordon

I have not looked at iTest, so I am of little assistance there. Have you tried the old standard of \\x0d or \\x0D? The IRGen program on my web site, www.the-gordons.net , will properly send strings to the iTach. It also allows you to build files of what to send, but that is a fairly complex matter


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/19750487
> 
> 
> Every command I try to send in iTest results in ERR_0:0,016. (no carriage return). The program does not allow me to enter a carriage return. The word "carriage" occurs exactly five times in the API Specification, three of them in error codes. No where does it specify how to enter carriage returns. I have tried dozens of ways to enter carriage returns in both hex and raw ascii code. Any hints?



Windows Telnet will send carriage return (\\x0D) when you hit enter, or if you want you can have it send both carriage return and linefeed (\\x0D\\x0A). It's not so good if you need non-printing characters in the commands themselves, but for devices that use simple ASCII strings and end with carriage return it works fine.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/19750132
> 
> 
> I'm sure I am missing something. With iTest after I'm connected all I can do is enter something into the line Command String and then click on either Literal, Hex, or Mixed. How exactly do you tell iTest that you want to send to a specific output?
> 
> 
> Even though I can't get much out of iTest, I do have the iTach working on half a dozen devices with hundreds of commands.



I agree that once you have the gateway connected its almost easier to create test objects in iRules via buttons etc and see what happens.


Not much info on their website. I have the IP2IR model and so I use the 4998 port option.


iTest-ReadMe.txt13 October 2010Josh ShermanGlobal Caché http://www.globalcache.comiTest is the new utility used to verify Global Caché hardware function, test IR codes and other operations. When run for the first time, your security software may present a dialog box asking if you want to allow iTest to perform network communications. For proper function select Allow" and make permanent if possible. iTest allows for connection to any Global Caché TCP network port, including ports 4998, 4999 and 5000. After specifying an IP address, choose the correct network port as needed and press connect.iTest contains three seperate send functions: Literal, Hex and Mixed. When sending literal strings, all characters input into the text field will be sent without any interpretation or additions to the string. When sending hex, strings can be oriented as hex bytes (2 characters 0-f) with, or without spaces between. What will be sent is the series of hex bytes represented by your string. When sending mixed, normal characters will be sent without translation, while any hex byte (2 characters 0-f) to be sent must be prefaced with a vertical bar "|". Inputting two vertical bars in sequence "||" will send a single vertical bar "|". http://globalcache.zendesk.com/entri...786-ip2ir-help


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/19750807
> 
> 
> I agree that once you have the gateway connected its almost easier to create test objects in iRules via buttons etc and see what happens.



Could you be more specific about what *exactly* you type into the Command String line to get a response from iTach? For example, if I type getdevices with or without \\x0d, \\x0D, \\x0D\\x0A, etc, I get ERR_0:0,016. The iTest program is connected and the iTach is working to control devices on all three channels.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19750513
> 
> 
> I have not looked at iTest, so I am of little assistance there. Have you tried the old standard of \\x0d or \\x0D?



I tried those and a few others. Thanks.


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/19751072
> 
> 
> I tried those and a few others. Thanks.



To send a carriage return with iTest, you need to add |0D to the command and use the button 'Mixed' to send the command.


----------



## barrygordon

Ahhh someone has read the manual Shame Shame (;-).


iTest sounds a little wacky. If the iTach needs a CR after every command then iTest should add it!! Just my 2 cents


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/19751099
> 
> 
> To send a carriage return with iTest, you need to add |0D to the command and use the button 'Mixed' to send the command.



Thank you. This is not in the iTach manual, and while I can see how it could be inferred from the two paragraph description of iTest, it would be nice if something so basic were explicitly stated.


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19751132
> 
> 
> Ahhh someone has read the manual Shame Shame (;-).
> 
> 
> iTest sounds a little wacky. If the iTach needs a CR after every command then iTest should add it!! Just my 2 cents



I did no find it in a manual...

As I am working on the Mac OS X versions of iLearn, iHelp, iTest and iConvert (currently in private beta testing, see http://www.rmartijnr.eu/ ), I did just that; add a CR if none is provided by the user











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/19751170
> 
> 
> Thank you. This is not in the iTach manual, and while I can see how it could be inferred from the two paragraph description of iTest, it would be nice if something so basic were explicitly stated.



I agree, when I first tried the Windows version of iTest, I had the same problem...

It would have been nice if iTest would add a CR automatically if needed.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19749986
> 
> 
> I tried Google Chrome and it crashes causing a complete Windows restart the moment it's launched. I also upgraded to SP3 which made no difference.
> 
> 
> How about Safarie?
> 
> 
> I think it's a bit strange that Irule Builder doesn't work on the two most popular browers in existance, IE8 and Firefox.
> 
> 
> Do I need a MAC?



It is a bit 'finicky' but if you persist, you should be able to create a link even when using Firefox browser. I had the same difficulty and found that if you release the 'L' key very quickly, right after dropping the button onto the page where you want the button, you should be able to make the link 'stick'.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bit 'finicky' but if you persist, you should be able to create a link even when using Firefox browser. I had the same difficulty and found that if you release the 'L' key very quickly, right after dropping the button onto the page where you want the button, you should be able to make the link 'stick'.



Hmmm. I've never had a problem with Chrome, and use it daily with the builder.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19751489
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I've never had a problem with Chrome, and use it daily with the builder.



My comments on it being a bit 'finicky' were with respect to Firefox, not Chrome.


----------



## barrygordon

Richard, Glad you finally got it working


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19751489
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I've never had a problem with Chrome, and use it daily with the builder.



It seems it's a hardware compatability problem with my PC. Chrome works fine on another PC.


I'll keep plugging away


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/19751466
> 
> 
> It is a bit 'finicky' but if you persist, you should be able to create a link even when using Firefox browser. I had the same difficulty and found that if you release the 'L' key very quickly, right after dropping the button onto the page where you want the button, you should be able to make the link 'stick'.



Here is a place were lefty's have it over righty's. I find it difficult to move the cursor with my right hand on a notebook and then reach over and behind to hit the L key :-(


----------



## James A. McGahee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19751663
> 
> 
> It seems it's a hardware compatability problem with my PC. Chrome works fine on another PC.
> 
> 
> I'll keep plugging away



FYI, me and many others have had problems with Chrome. I had it, didn't use it that much, uninstalled it and later reinstalled it. For a long time I was unable to get active links in email to work (wouldn't go to internet). After a lot of time and effort I found a guy with Microsoft who explained the reason my my Microsoft Office Outlook email was not functioning correctly was: When Chrome is uninstalled (or re-installed, can't remember which) it disables your email URL links. As I said, just FYI.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James A. McGahee* /forum/post/19752296
> 
> 
> I found a guy with Microsoft who explained the reason my my Microsoft Office Outlook email was not functioning correctly was: When Chrome is uninstalled (or re-installed, can't remember which) it disables your email URL links. As I said, just FYI.



Perfect reason to dump Outlook and move to Thunderbird. I did, and I'm happy every time I think about it.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19751615
> 
> 
> Richard, Glad you finally got it working



Thanks. You were right, though, that it doesn't really address the problem -- I still want an easy way to send commands to the iTach from a web page.


I think ultimately, all remote control programs like iRule will need to have a web component. If I'm sitting at my computer (which is often) and want to control something in my house, it's a lot easier to pull up a web page than to: grab my iPhone, turn it on, hit the slider, click on iRule, wait because the last page I left was linked to a computer that is no longer on and it's trying to connect to a gateway that doesn't exist, exit iRule, shut down iRule, start it back up so it starts in the right screen, scroll through a few pages to find my command, and hit it.


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19732716
> 
> 
> archbid,
> 
> 
> When playing with IR it is a very good idea to invest a few dollars to get an emiter that blinks light in the visible spectrum in addition to IR. It really helps debug silly things. The xantech 283D will do nicely.
> 
> 
> I assume you are using an emitter to get the IR to the Aquos or is it a direct connection?
> 
> 
> The other tricky part is to get the emitter properly placed over the IR receiver which is sometimes hard to see. I find that a bright flashlight will allow you to see the IR receiver in an easier fashion as it kills some of the opacity of modern case fronts



Got the Aquos working, though there are odd situations with the sequencing of commands when sending commands to multiple devices. I ended up using the codes for another Aquos LCD that was in the devices list.


Now I just have to figure out how to get Directv working and why my entrances commands don't fire...


----------



## mborner

Is there a definitive, detailed user's guide for iRule?


----------



## mflanagan

Has anyone been able to create a small track-pad on a page in iRule? I want to be able to use it on any page with my HTPC without having to switch out of iRule to another app to use a mouse.


Thx

Flan


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Poste this a couple other places on AVS but thought I would try here since I know many of you use the PS3 and do av distribution. I am also active in this thread so maybe will get a bit more response that I have elsewhere. I use irule to control everything currently, includin the PS3.


Trying to send ps3 video and audio to 2 TVs:


I have my PS3 in the basement, attached via HDMI to a Denon 1908 receiver and then to a my Sony KD60-3000A TV. I have an old pioneer av receiver in the basement feeding stereo speakers in my living room for playing itunes from my pc and a cd player. Bluetooth is not an issue, I can get the signal in the living room to the ps3 in the basement.


I ordered the 1x2 pro hdmi splitter from monoprice. What is the best way to get the signal from the PS3 to my LG 1080p TV in the living room? I'd like to keep 7.1 available in the basement, but would go to 5.1 if needed. Should I:


PS3 --> Splitter and then to Denon and LG TV

PS3 --> denon --> splitter and on to both tvs

Or?


Sound is the other issue. I can turn multiout on in the PS3 options, split the hdmi signal before the AVR, send the analog audio to the pioneer and then to the speakers in the living room.


the PS3 will never be used in both rooms at the same time.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/19752559
> 
> 
> Thanks. You were right, though, that it doesn't really address the problem -- I still want an easy way to send commands to the iTach from a web page.
> 
> 
> I think ultimately, all remote control programs like iRule will need to have a web component. If I'm sitting at my computer (which is often) and want to control something in my house, it's a lot easier to pull up a web page than to: grab my iPhone, turn it on, hit the slider, click on iRule, wait because the last page I left was linked to a computer that is no longer on and it's trying to connect to a gateway that doesn't exist, exit iRule, shut down iRule, start it back up so it starts in the right screen, scroll through a few pages to find my command, and hit it.



What you are really arguing for is a centralized server within the home talks to the iTach (and other gateways) and can be controlled either through a web interface or from a remote on a mobile device. Such a server might run on your existing (always-on) PC, or a dedicated PC or embedded device. (Lots of cheap Linux solutions, including re-purposing cheap routers.) This is been discussed here before, and does seem the optimal solution, but I think you'll have to look for that solution elsewhere, as the developers seem rather intractable on this (as well as other issues).


It really isn't possible for "a web page" to do what you are asking. It has to be some kind of software - whether server-side or client-side. You could possibly do it in Javascript, but in that case the client is actually doing it and you are not going to solve any issues of multiple clients, as you will still have multiple clients. Otherwise, you need to use server-side scripting.


Such a server doesn't "automatically" deal with issues of multiple clients. Yes, you would only have one client accessing the gateways, but then you still have to deal with the logic of what to do when multiple clients make conflicting or competing requests. This really needs to be thought out throughly for EACH gateway and EACH piece of equipment, given knowledge of how the equipment reacts to commands, the effect of "interleaving" commands, etc.


----------



## barrygordon

Jtara is absolutely correct. I have been doing this (home Theater / Home Automation) for quite some time (25+ years) having started with a Kloss Novabeam. Sooner or later you come to the realization that you need a centralized control point with enough flexibility and power to do the things you want. Crestron came to that conclusion very early in the game as did Phast, AMX, and lastly Savant. There is one open source group going down that path using android based system as the handheld, but involving a central control point.


The Pronto PRO came pretty close to operating without a central control point when it was dedicated to a single major function like the home theater. It got a little less perfect when you had multiple Pronto's and multiple control paradigms (HT vs HA). Being a major pronto user I went for the Central control point as I already had it.


The advantages of a central control point are many fold. First of all they are inexpensive (Now that is, $500 gets you a very good one). They allow you to migrate the handlheld and its GUI very quickly. I was able to completely port my system from the Pronto to the iRule model in about a week with 90% of the time spent on graphics and layout. Any Pronto in the house and any iPad or iPod can control the theater at any time with no conflicts. I am a widower so there are no surfing wars. I do not require extensive two way, since the theater has its own auxiliary status display managed by the control device, and each room has its own in wall touch screen. I also use audio a lot for status out of the HA system. For example you can ask the HA system the weather (from the iPad) and have it spoken in the room you are in, or over the whole house.


I am sure the iRule model will get beter and more robust. The issue with 2-way will come down sooner or later to programability. There are just too many manufacturers doing their own thing with no standards being setup, let alone ascribed to.


The major disadvantage to the central control point is that you need the ability to Program, not design graphics, not do web things, but to actually write code in a programming language like VB or C++ or Javascript. Once you can do that the world is your oyster and you just need to fetch the pearls.


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19755229
> 
> 
> Jtara is absolutely correct. I have been doing this (home Theater / Home Automation) for quite some time (25+ years) having started with a Kloss Novabeam. Sooner or later you come to the realization that you need a centralized control point with enough flexibility and power to do the things you want. Crestron came to that conclusion very early in the game as did Phast, AMX, and lastly Savant. There is one open source group going down that path using android based system as the handheld, but involving a central control point.



I can totally understand your point, but I wanted to speak from the opposite viewpoint. I have never been involved with AV Control until this project. I am a former software engineer and run software companies now. I can state unequivocally that the number one goal now must be radically simplifying this process.


I am very technical, I joined the Crestron group on Yahoo, read much of RemoteCentral, and followed this forum. I bought any new gear with the specific requirement of IP connectibility, installed an iTach IP2IR, and dedicated myself to getting iRule to work.


I am excited, but let there be no mistake that the view from here is grim. The manufacturer's have created a world based on completely unreliable or erratically implemented technologies like IR that require a Masters in patience and brute force to get working.


Worse, one high end audio/video installer in my area pushes the gear of companies that seem to be indifferent to the struggles of getting home entertainment to work and actively mocked me for buying Denon, the only component that actually worked well!


I started this project because I was building out a HT/whole-house wiring project and I had never been to a house where the wife could operate the HT system. I knew that I could spend tens of thousands on Crestron, etc., but I was not that satisfied with those systems in the end.


The major issue is that the suppliers of equipment have adopted an approach that hidden, non-standard control codes and inputs are a strategic benefit. I cannot discern whether it comes from ignorance, apathy, or outright scorn for their customers, but I know that any piece of equipment that I would buy would be more valuable if my family could turn it on than if it had marginally better amps or signal processing.


I believe that the installer community is enabling this and I would suggest based on my experience as a consumer that this community of enthusiasts and installers make a hard line against any manufacturer that does not commit to open codes, IP (and serial for the old guys...), and testing in a consumer environment.


The basic standard is that a device should be able to be added to wired control system and controllable within ten minutes. If Denon can do it, they all can do it. Sonos has the higher satisfaction among the people I know than the iPhone! As a community of educated consumers and installers, we should make our decisions with integration as a primary consideration.


Make no mistake, it was easier to set up a Racal Vadic Modem to connect to DJNRS from an IBM 3101 in 1976 as an eight year old than it has been for me to get my Philips DVD player to reliably respond to an IR power toggle request in 2010.


That is totally unacceptable. It is time to make it known. No more purchases from suppliers without published codes and proven direct wire integration.


----------



## bwade913

Newbie here. After waiting in vain for Bobby Remote to support the iTach, I've spent the last few days porting to iRule. The IP and RS-232 support is a nice bonus. Nice work. I had forgotten that my DirecTV receiver even had an ethernet port and you are helping Denon to sell me a new amplifier some time soon.


My number one enhancement request would be the ability to define "global macros" that could then be nested in the entrance macros or button macros. For example, I need to set my AV amplifier music mode in multiple places. It would be nice to do that once in a macro and reuse it where needed.


I am in the early stages of planning a whole house system based around iRule, a Denon AV amplifier and Sonos using iPad controllers throughout the house. I'll second the requests to call the Sonos app from iRule.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James A. McGahee* /forum/post/19752296
> 
> 
> FYI, me and many others have had problems with Chrome. I had it, didn't use it that much, uninstalled it and later reinstalled it. For a long time I was unable to get active links in email to work (wouldn't go to internet). After a lot of time and effort I found a guy with Microsoft who explained the reason my my Microsoft Office Outlook email was not functioning correctly was: When Chrome is uninstalled (or re-installed, can't remember which) it disables your email URL links. As I said, just FYI.



So what are you using as a browser for I-Rule Builder?


I just want something that works so I can get down to building my app. With the I-Pad, Itach, and assorted accessories I have about a grand invested in hobby project this to date. I don't care who makes it, just want a reliable browser for I-Rule. Plus you can have as many browers as youwant and use them as needed for different apps.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19755229
> 
> 
> The major disadvantage to the central control point is that you need the ability to Program, not design graphics, not do web things, but to actually write code in a programming language like VB or C++ or Javascript. Once you can do that the world is your oyster and you just need to fetch the pearls.



Respectifully disagree.


I can do all that! Have done it on the broadcast side for years. The App on my HT page is written in C form the ground up and runs on DOS! I wrote the Ethernet driver on the chip register level. I guess I'm too old. I just have a mental block with WEB page programming. I keep worrying about the low level stuff going on which today doesn't matter to the high level programmer.


I feel lost in the forest some times because I can't see the trees.


----------



## pepar

Glimmie, the link on your splash page image is undefined. Maybe those trees ...


----------



## barrygordon

Glimmie, so just what is it you disagree with? If you can code in a computer language then I think you are agreeing with the statement you quoted.


I am using Chrome, Outlook 2007, and IE 8 with no issues or interference. I only use chrome for iRule.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19756222
> 
> 
> Glimmie, so just what is it you disagree with? If you can code in a computer language then I think you are agreeing with the statement you quoted.
> 
> 
> I am using Chrome, Outlook 2007, and IE 8 with no issues or interference. I only use chrome for iRule.



I guess what I a saying is someone can be too close to the hardware and have problem grasping much higher level concepts such as "click and drop" programming.


For example one of my DOS based screens has slide bars, I think Windows calls them meters. I touch and drag them to set levels on my video processors - in realtime, within a frame of video all via [email protected] 38K baud. One of the processors provides feedback so the level on the screen is read out of the box in real time while adjusting. This is quite easy to do (for me)even in DOS over serial port and a carefully planned and written hardware interrupt handler.


Now how am I going to do that on the Ipad? I realize two way communication I comming for Irule but still, this seems daunting without access to low level program control.


But hey, I'm learning something new.


----------



## Nosoforos

I'm still sad that the developers aren't interested in a desktop version of iRule, as mentioned above (and as I too mentioned before). I have an iTach now, but I'm getting a little scared to get involved with iRule. I mean no disrespect, you got a lot of things going for you. But... I do see this whole 'IR control- over wifi- through a ridiculous little box called an iTach' as very, very temporary. I mean, at a certain point a do expect all my equipment to be controllable over wifi directly, and the iTach will go out faster than it came in. What if iRule isn't there anymore in a few years (not that I wish that!), the fact that it is an online service would leave me with nothing. Meanwhile something like iRed gives me control of my equipment through an iTach- from my mac but also from my iPhone, AND will continue to work even if the site goes down some day.

Furthermore, it would be great to incorporate iRule into my home automation. Actually, it makes so much sense I think it's a major letdown I can't do this. I just want my HA software to be able to talk to iRule on the mac, like eg Indigo can to iRed. (I use Shion, actually, and in my dreams I would use it in combination with iRule). I think this way it is too limited to justify the expense, which is sad 'cause I feel this is such a great team (which is rare!).


----------



## barrygordon

I agree that without low level control two way communications becomes very difficult, and manipulation of the user interface as a result of returned data becomes daunting to say the least. My major experience in this world was/is with the Philips Pronto PRO's which had full low level control through an extended version of Javascript and native wi-fi built in. They implemented sockets, but initially only for TCP but eventually corrected that oversight and handled UDP sockets as well.


There have been many variants on making low level control user (non programmer) friendly and none of them have been very successful. Philips in the Pronto line took the approach that they have a small hand held computer running Linux with a builtin javascript interpreter extended for graphics in a fully object oriented way. They then wrote a support system to make the graphics part easier to set up but let the advanced user directly deal with the Javascript system if they wanted to.


The same thing can be done with the apple family but I doubt if Apple would be very helpful. They want it their way. It will be interesting to see how the field develops.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19754736
> 
> 
> What you are really arguing for is a centralized server within the home talks to the iTach (and other gateways) and can be controlled either through a web interface or from a remote on a mobile device.



That's not what I was arguing for, but I am happy to be educated. Here is what I am saying, If an iPhone can operate my iTach, and an iPod, and an iPad, then why not my desktop computer. Do those devices have something that a desktop does not have (other than the iOS)? Why can't my desktop act just like another iPhone without any centralized software, which to my argument is a separate issue?


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/19756748
> 
> 
> What if iRule isn't there anymore in a few years (not that I wish that!), the fact that it is an online service would leave me with nothing.



Look at it this way, your exposure is only $50. There will no doubt be other "me too" I-Rule apps and Ipad can do countless other uses beyond a remot control. While built in WiFi control may be the future, are you or anyone going to scrap all your gear just to get it? And by the time that happens, years, the $400 or less investment in the Itach will have paid for it's self.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/19756748
> 
> 
> I'm still sad that the developers aren't interested in a desktop version of iRule,



Has that been established? If that's true, they will open the door to competitors who are more ambitious.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/19756748
> 
> 
> I do see this whole 'IR control- over wifi- through a ridiculous little box called an iTach' as very, very temporary. I mean, at a certain point a do expect all my equipment to be controllable over wifi directly, and the iTach will go out faster than it came in.



I thought X10 would be gone soon, in the early 80s.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/19756748
> 
> 
> What if iRule isn't there anymore in a few years (not that I wish that!), the fact that it is an online service would leave me with nothing.



That is a concern for me as well.


----------



## barrygordon

Richard, Your desktop, be it Windows, Snow Leopard, or Ubuntu to name the three most popular versions, can be anything you want it to be. You just have to write the code. Each of them is very different in their OS structures (Snow Leopard is a cousin of Ubuntu) where Windows is nobody's relative. IOS is also quite different from the other three, as is Android. If Apple where to run IOS on a MAC as a virtual macine perhaps, then what you want to do would be a fait acompli, but I doubt if Apple will do that.


----------



## James A. McGahee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19756065
> 
> 
> So what are you using as a browser for I-Rule Builder?
> 
> 
> I just want something that works so I can get down to building my app. With the I-Pad, Itach, and assorted accessories I have about a grand invested in hobby project this to date. I don't care who makes it, just want a reliable browser for I-Rule. Plus you can have as many browers as youwant and use them as needed for different apps.



Many probably are using Chrome. They won't know they have a problem unless they decide to uninstall Chrome for whatever reason. As far as I know Chrome will not be a problem even after it is reinstalled. I would never have associated that I was unable to use Outlook email URLs as a result of using Chrome. I recently installed Outllook 10 so the Chrome and Outlook may not still be a problem. Will iRule not work with Safari, Internet Explorer, Firefox, etc.?


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19757383
> 
> 
> You just have to write the code.



No thanks. I'll wait for someone else and pay them for their time. I have other things to do. But you certainly are quite the coding evangelist. With your prowess, I almost wonder why you didn't just write your own iRule.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19757174
> 
> 
> Look at it this way, your exposure is only $50.



Well ... $50 plus however many hours you invest into the iRule platform.


I really like the logic and flow of iRule. It speaks well of the person/people behind it. I hope it does well, and in fact, while I am writing this, I went to the app store and left my first review ever, for iRule.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James A. McGahee* /forum/post/19758719
> 
> 
> Many probably are using Chrome. They won't know they have a problem unless they decide to uninstall Chrome for whatever reason. As far as I know Chrome will not be a problem even after it is reinstalled. I would never have associated that I was unable to use Outlook email URLs as a result of using Chrome. I recently installed Outllook 10 so the Chrome and Outlook may not still be a problem. Will iRule not work with Safari, Internet Explorer, Firefox, etc.?



Well I just installed Chrome on another computer and it works fine. So I'm off to the races!


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19755229
> 
> 
> The advantages of a central control point are many fold. First of all they are inexpensive (Now that is, $500 gets you a very good one).



The one minor point we are in disagreement on: I think the cost of appropriate hardware is closer to $100 than $500, although a device supplied WITH the necessary software will be greater, especially if sold in small quantity.


But I see no reason why the hardware for a suitable headless (no display, no keyboard) low-powered Linux-based controller for this should be over $100 and still have plenty of power left-over.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/19758885
> 
> 
> No thanks. I'll wait for someone else and pay them for their time. I have other things to do. But you certainly are quite the coding evangelist. With your prowess, I almost wonder why you didn't just write your own iRule.



Seems to be the universal retort here whenever somebody runs out of rational argument...


The funny thing is, you provide the reason for not writing your own iRule immediately proceeding: it's a lot of work.


We all appreciate all the work that has gone into iRule. That we might disagree with the approach the company has taken with the product does not mean that we wish to or that it would be simple to produce our own.


Those of us who are in a position to write their own "iRule" (and I am one of those) just MIGHT have other fish in the frying pan that have nothing to do with this, but are willing to lend a bit of our expertise in providing some ideas for a better direction.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/19756958
> 
> 
> That's not what I was arguing for, but I am happy to be educated. Here is what I am saying, If an iPhone can operate my iTach, and an iPod, and an iPad, then why not my desktop computer. Do those devices have something that a desktop does not have (other than the iOS)? Why can't my desktop act just like another iPhone without any centralized software, which to my argument is a separate issue?



Oh. Yes, you certainly are right. Certainly, your desktop could act similarly to iRule - as just another decentralized server-less controller.


There are other issues - such as the difficulties of dealing with multiple controllers, though, that lead some of us to leap-frog into a centralized server solution whenever we hear rumblings about desk-tops. Mea culpa!


It's not so easy, unfortunately, to "port" software written for one platform to another. Depends in part on what language the application is written in and how portable that language and any libraries used are.


In this particular case, it'd be a pretty fair bet that iRule is written in Objective-C using Cocoa Touch (libraries). (Since this is how MOST iPhone apps are written, and certainly most of the ones that are reasonably responsive.)


That would make a port to Windows or Linux fairly difficult. A port to OSX would be more practical, but certainly not a walk in the park. Cocoa on the Mac is substantially similar to Cocoa Touch on iOS. But different enough that it's certainly significantly more work than just recompiling. It would require extensive rework, though it would probably be possible (barely) to maintain a common codebase through the use of conditional compilation. At least there would be the opportunity for some significant code-sharing.


The company would have to weigh probably doubling their technical staff against the dubious benefit of some additional unit sales on OSX, or even greater cost to support Windows.


More practical would be a centralized server on inexpensive dedicated hardware. This would likely be based on a web server with "web services" provided for use by clients on iPhone and other mobile platforms. The regular web pages could be used for ANY browser on ANY platform.


So, instead of having to write, say, an iPhone client, a Windows client, an OSX client, a Linux client, etc. you only need to write the server for the dedicated platform and write the iPhone client. (And any additional mobile clients.) You eliminate the need to write clients for ANY desktop OSs, because a browser running on any modern desktop platform is going to provide sufficient flexibility and power to do the job.


(Frankly, a server-only solution is likely sufficiently powerful for use as an iPhone client, given the power of Safari on the iPhone with it's native GUI extensions. But, alas, iPhone users want APPS, not websites that they need only point Safari to.)


----------



## windy99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archbid* /forum/post/19755620
> 
> 
> I can totally understand your point, but I wanted to speak from the opposite viewpoint. I have never been involved with AV Control until this project.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I am very technical .... I bought any new gear with the specific requirement of IP connectibility, installed an iTach IP2IR, and dedicated myself to getting iRule to work.
> 
> 
> The major issue is that the suppliers of equipment have adopted an approach that hidden, non-standard control codes and inputs are a strategic benefit.
> 
> The basic standard is that a device should be able to be added to wired control system and controllable within ten minutes.



Amen brother!


I'm in the same place as you. For a long time, the home automation "game" has been a bunch of closed systems that have an artificial complexity barrier to discourage the customer and support the integrator. The vendors of hardware or software support the integrator, not the customer.


Now with some open hardware (global cache and others), and some open software platforms (android and iphone) this will enable anyone to be able to do it.


I've just brought my irule license










Also, Globalcache have published docs about how to squirt commands into an iTach etc - it looks easy enough that I could probably code it in a few days (and my coding is crap) in perl.


----------



## cassioac

Hi everyone.


I have a question for you.


Is there any RF emitter gateway that I can use with iRule? I have RGB led light strips that needs to be controlled, and it uses a RF remote.


If there's a gateway, how can I read the remote emitted frequencies? Is there something like an RF learner?


Cheers!


Cassio Simões


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/19756748
> 
> 
> I'm still sad that the developers aren't interested in a desktop version of iRule, as mentioned above (and as I too mentioned before). I have an iTach now, but I'm getting a little scared to get involved with iRule. I mean no disrespect, you got a lot of things going for you. But... I do see this whole 'IR control- over wifi- through a ridiculous little box called an iTach' as very, very temporary. I mean, at a certain point a do expect all my equipment to be controllable over wifi directly, and the iTach will go out faster than it came in. What if iRule isn't there anymore in a few years (not that I wish that!), the fact that it is an online service would leave me with nothing. Meanwhile something like iRed gives me control of my equipment through an iTach- from my mac but also from my iPhone, AND will continue to work even if the site goes down some day.
> 
> Furthermore, it would be great to incorporate iRule into my home automation. Actually, it makes so much sense I think it's a major letdown I can't do this. I just want my HA software to be able to talk to iRule on the mac, like eg Indigo can to iRed. (I use Shion, actually, and in my dreams I would use it in combination with iRule). I think this way it is too limited to justify the expense, which is sad 'cause I feel this is such a great team (which is rare!).



Nosforos,

It is $50. There are power strips that people on this site buy that are more than that.


I used to build desktop software. I pray Itai doesn't go there (and strongly doubt he will). The minute you go desktop you lose a huge portion of your development team to tasks that are directly related to desktop packaging, including platform compatibility, support for old versions, and fixing software bugs post-upgrade/install). You ever want to see two-way?


Most hosted software these days that support a community have a monthly charge. I am delighted to get the software for a fixed price.


As for the iTach, you should consider this a peripheral for old hardware, not a iRule device. Hardware will go IP (as will many appliances and devices). The iTach is a temporary solution to the profusion of devices that have outmoded control technology.


I would love to see one of the manufacturers (Denon? Onkyo?) support iRule and subsidize to drive their own sales. A little money to clean up device codes and improve the overall UI interaction and design would be delightful. Though, of course, after 2-way!


----------



## Nosoforos

Well, maybe you're right. And I must say I haven't ruled out iRule at all. It still looks very interesting.

I don't like the suggestion of 'it's just 50 bucks'. That's quite a lot for an app anyway, there are alternatives available that are cheaper, and some of those do have a link to the desktop. (I'm not saying developers shouldn't get paid, I buy apps quite often and I like the fact that I can help support their work- but just to put things in perspective) I wasn't raised to throw away any money, no matter what amount. So I have to be convinced of its value.


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/19759483
> 
> 
> I don't like the suggestion of 'it's just 50 bucks'. That's quite a lot for an app anyway, there are alternatives available that are cheaper, and some of those do have a link to the desktop.



Totally fair point. There are cheap apps out there. I think my point of view is relative to the astronomical cost of almost anything relating to home control and AV. In comparison, $50 to get it all talking is cheap!


But money is money. I look at it as a small donation to get a product built. To be frank, I do not believe that iRule is production software yet. Many of us look upon it as an opportunity to participate in a product being created and expect bumps along the way. I do hope that at some point the major feature areas will be stable, the revenue will increase, and the iRule team can clean up the app, the code libraries, the images, etc.


But I support not spending money and time on that now. Get the core functionality working, then clean it up. My support? A few posts, lots of hours and my $50!


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cassioac* /forum/post/19759419
> 
> 
> Is there any RF emitter gateway that I can use with iRule? I have RGB led light strips that needs to be controlled, and it uses a RF remote.
> 
> 
> If there's a gateway, how can I read the remote emitted frequencies? Is there something like an RF learner?



Not to my knowledge, and IMO unlikely to ever appear. Yes, there are "software defined radios" that can be programmed to transmit or receive anywhere within a range of frequencies and using a variety of modulation methods. And there are scanners that can tune automatically to the strongest signal they receive (using SDR technologies).


However, these products depend on commonality. If you're looking for the nearest, strongest public-service signal (that policeman standing on the corner or the race car that's whizzing past you, you're looking for an FM signal or one of a handful of well-defined digital transmission standards.


IR learners depend on commonality as well. The industry has worked out standards which - although they vary from brand to brand in some aspects - the basic method of modulating the IR signal (simple on-off signaling) is common across all manufacturers. And, it's simple!


RF remotes have almost no commonality, though. They are usually proprietary, not based on standards, and manufacturers rarely share the details.


There are RF gateways for specific products, however. For example, you can get RF gateways for certain RF-operated locks and deadbolts, I think some window shade controllers, etc.


I think the only current solution for your RGB LED strip is going to be to replace the RF-remote controller with a DMX controller, and use an IP to DMX gateway. It's not going to be cheap. DMX is used in professional stage lighting. It's old and multi-wire. It's an expensive pain for home automation. Small production quantities drive up prices. But you can get DMX RGB controllers, and you can get IP-to-DMX gateways, so it's a possible path.


What would be better would be for the industry to settle on a single RF standard, such as WiFi or, more practical, Zigbee. WiFi typically requires too much power for these applications, and Bluetooth too little range. Zigbee is lower bandwidth than Bluetooth and so can reach further with less power.


You might lobby somebody like SmartHome to create an RGB controller for Insteon, etc.


Might want to see if somebody makes a Zigbee RGB controller, as there are Zigbee IP gateways. I'd look for IR controllers (found one!) and serial controllers as well. So, if you get an IR controller, you can combine it with an IR gateway.


----------



## Kimmmm

I have created a lot of links and added commands. They show up both via "mouse over" and also as a plus by the link. When I click the plus it opens and the commands are listed the correct way. The problem is that the commands don't fire. Same problem with delays in links. When I press the link it immediately jumps to the target panel.


Any ideas how to cope with this?


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19759212
> 
> 
> Seems to be the universal retort here whenever somebody runs out of rational argument...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, you provide the reason for not writing your own iRule immediately proceeding: it's a lot of work.
> 
> 
> We all appreciate all the work that has gone into iRule. That we might disagree with the approach the company has taken with the product does not mean that we wish to or that it would be simple to produce our own.
> 
> 
> Those of us who are in a position to write their own "iRule" (and I am one of those) just MIGHT have other fish in the frying pan that have nothing to do with this, but are willing to lend a bit of our expertise in providing some ideas for a better direction.



Um. I think you missed the whole point of my post.


----------



## khiser

Anyone heard from Cubesys? He must have had a REALLY good New Year










Maybe this means v2.0 is on the horizon!


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/19762917
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from Cubesys? He must have had a REALLY good New Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this means v2.0 is on the horizon!



or CES


----------



## SaulP

I'm very interested in the iRule - it's a terrific/empowering idea. I have some questions.


By way of background, my current setup is:

Marantz SR7005 as pre-amp (new)

Emotiva XPA-5 amp (new)

Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR

Panasonic BD85K Blu-ray

Sharp XV-Z10000U projector


I will also be adding a RadioRa 2 set up in my HT and elsewhere.


I've been controlling my HT setup for years with a URC MX-500 that I programmed with IR-Clone. Everything has been IR - including long emitter runs to the projector.


Of my current devices, only the projector and the Marantz have RS232 capability. I've never really needed the two-way ability with the projector. With the Marantz, however, it would probably be a nice feature to have. However, the Marantz is also a network device and can be controlled through IP. In fact, Marantz even offers a (pretty lame) iPod app to control the receiver. I've used it, but it seem terribly slow and not particularly powerful.


So, my first question is whether the iRule will support the Marantz without a gateway? Maratnz has made the IP control specs publically available. http://us.marantz.com/Products/3230.asp Even if it does, should I use the RS232 connection instead? (I'm not sure if the sluggish performance I've seen with the Marantz app has to do with the connection or the implementation or something altogether different. So, I guess I'm asking whether people with IP enabled receivers have found the IP control to be a responsive as RS232).


Speaking of performance, how have people found the overall performance of the iRule? Is it slower than a direct IR interface?


Assuming that my devices are in the iRule library, will the default UI automatically recognize them and assign the codes to the buttons or do I need to do that manually? Lastly, are people sharing their system set-ups and if so, where?


Thanks!


----------



## dzirkelb

I figured out the gestures, and they work simply awesome, i absolutely love them!


But, it is all just testing. I now wish to create a panel that has just one section of the page accepting gestures, much like a trackpad on a laptop.


I was successfuly able to create a panel, and add a blank page to that panel for the gesture to work. i was then able to link that panel into another panel; however, instead of the 3x3 section i laid aside for the touch portion, it is instead a link to the gesture page I previously created.


is there a way to have the gesture page inside of an existing panel page? Or, is there a way to make a, say, 2x2 section of a page to allow gestures and the rest of the page not to allow gestures?


----------



## pglover19

Hello All,


The Emotiva UMC-1 device is saved in the iRule database but I cannot get iRule to control this device. I have a Global Cache GC-100-06 device and IR #3 is connected to the UMC-1. Other devices such as the Motorola DVR box is working fine with the Global Cache device. For the UMC-1, I am using the IR HEX codes already defined in the iRule database. Could these codes be wrong in the database? In addition, I found the IR codes on the Emotiva website for the UMC-1 and even plugged these codes in iRule and I still cannot control the UMC-1 from iRule. Maybe it is my setup in the iRule Builder. Please help......


FYI.. I am using the UMC-1 codes for the milled remote (new black remote).


----------



## Dustin Haug

I've got my tv, DVD, and Dish setup with one minor issue. On the DVD player when I push cursor directions the commands are issued twice.


I searched for "double command" and "repeat command" and didn't find anything. Anybody else had this problem.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> is there a way to have the gesture page inside of an existing panel page? Or, is there a way to make a, say, 2x2 section of a page to allow gestures and the rest of the page not to allow gestures?



No the gestures apply to a panel. That's why if you are using gestures it is best to have a panel with only one blank page that is used for gestures. Otherwise you have a conflict wit the left and right swipe and moving from one page to another in a panel.


----------



## BruceH5200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from Cubesys? He must have had a REALLY good New Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this means v2.0 is on the horizon!



I am on the beta program for the feedback version but seem unable to contact him at the moment.

I guess CES is a potential reason.


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/19765861
> 
> 
> No the gestures apply to a panel. That's why if you are using gestures it is best to have a panel with only one blank page that is used for gestures. Otherwise you have a conflict wit the left and right swipe and moving from one page to another in a panel.



I do have a panel with one blank page used for gestures. I'm looking to insert that panel, which contains one blank page, into a section of another panel. That way, the 3x3 block will accept gestures, but the rest of the page / panel will not. Or, a split screen format where you could display two seperate panels on one page.


Or, make the gesture ability available on a page level instead opposed to the panel level.


It is soundling like this is not a feature available, which is dissapointing.


An example would be Hipporemote where you can have your mousetrackpad on the same page with buttons in a split screen format.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Does anyone have the serial/rs232 commands for LG TVs? I don't see them in the database. I just got my ip2sl itach device in the mail and was starting to build my pages but can't find the device.


The LG devices I see in the database are all database codes, I was expecting to see network codes, similar to the rs232 codes for directv. Will these database codes work for rs232? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Steely

I am thinking about purchasing iRule with iTach IP2IR, but I need to control more than 6 devices. I am aware that one of the iTach ports can be used as a blaster, but I would rather hard-wire all the IR emitters. Is it possible to use one of the iTach ports to run to a Xantach powered connecting block? I understand that all of these devices would be in the same zone then, but I could use the other 2 ports for zone specific devices.


[Edit] Or, is it possible to use 3.5 mm mono splitters with dual emitters to obtain 4 devices per port?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steely* /forum/post/19768768
> 
> 
> I am thinking about purchasing iRule with iTach IP2IR, but I need to control more than 6 devices. I am aware that one of the iTach ports can be used as a blaster, but I would rather hard-wire all the IR emitters. Is it possible to use one of the iTach ports to run to a Xantach powered connecting block? I understand that all of these devices would be in the same zone then, but I could use the other 2 ports for zone specific devices.
> 
> 
> [Edit] Or, is it possible to use 3.5 mm mono splitters with dual emitters to obtain 4 devices per port?



I believe others in this thread have used the Xantach block and I seem to remember that they used it on the 3rd port and set that port for blaster so the signal had the strength needed by the block.


You can also us duel emitters, irule's website sells them. Those can be used from any of the 3 outputs.


----------



## SimpleTheater

If I want to control my devices that are in another room, and I have five of them (AVR, BluRay, etc), do I need the Global Cache GC-100-18?


Can I use two Global Cache iTach IP2IR?


Thanks.


----------



## SimpleTheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19769063
> 
> 
> I believe others in this thread have used the Xantach block and I seem to remember that they used it on the 3rd port and set that port for blaster so the signal had the strength needed by the block.
> 
> 
> You can also us duel emitters, irule's website sells them. Those can be used from any of the 3 outputs.



Do URC blasters work? I currently have one. Also what is the pricing of the iPad app?


----------



## barrygordon

To use a xantech block, at least one of the amplifying type, you will need the CGX cable from Global Cache. With a non amplified block there is no real signal sensing/regenration, so it should work. Beware however that devices with a direct connect IR port may not work if they expect a xantech like 12 volt signal.


On the question of signal splitting it will depend on wire length, wire gauge (resistance per foot) and series vs parallel connectivity. The best advice is to try it.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steely* /forum/post/19768768
> 
> 
> I am thinking about purchasing iRule with iTach IP2IR, but I need to control more than 6 devices. I am aware that one of the iTach ports can be used as a blaster, but I would rather hard-wire all the IR emitters. Is it possible to use one of the iTach ports to run to a Xantach powered connecting block? I understand that all of these devices would be in the same zone then, but I could use the other 2 ports for zone specific devices.
> 
> 
> [Edit] Or, is it possible to use 3.5 mm mono splitters with dual emitters to obtain 4 devices per port?



I just got my GC100 yesterday and plan on putting a scope on the IR jacks and see what is there. I built my own blasters before with nothing more than IR Leds and a transistor to provide the current gain. Power is supplied by a cheap surplus wall wart supply.


The documenation is a bit lacking in terms of electrical interface but I'll post my findings here for anyone with an electronics background wanting to build your own interfaces.


I also think a hardwired IR input can be added to almost any IR remote controlled component. I'm just not sure yet of the signal has the 38khz (or other frequency) carrier or it's just the raw bit stream.


----------



## barrygordon

Glimmie,


The output of the GC devices are all modulating a carrier, the frequency of the carrier being specified in the message sent to the GC device. The problem with adding a Hardwired IR input to an A/V component is the voiding of the manufacturers warranty.


I suspect that the IR output of the GC devices run between 0 and 3.2 volts as they are probably CMOS devices. I prefer my IR at 12 volts ala Xantech. Xantech networks can drive thousands of feet of wire and then be split down many many times. I have split a GC-100 output to 2 dual emitters wired in serial, although I am not sure how the individual dual emitters were wired..


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glimmie,
> 
> 
> The output of the GC devices are all modulating a carrier, the frequency of the carrier being specified in the message sent to the GC device. The problem with adding a Hardwired IR input to an A/V component is the voiding of the manufacturers warranty.
> 
> 
> I suspect that the IR output of the GC devices run between 0 and 3.2 volts as they are probably CMOS devices. I prefer my IR at 12 volts ala Xantech. Xantech networks can drive thousands of feet of wire and then be split down many many times. I have split a GC-100 output to 2 dual emitters wired in serial, although I am not sure how the individual dual emitters were wired..



Anyone have any idea were I can find pre programmed/designed buttons I.e surround sound buttons?


----------



## bg56

I have been reading about all the 'extraneous' device codes in the shared DB but I'm seeing what appears to be a very limited set of devices. Are all shared device codes shown in the trial version of iRule Builder?


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19770852
> 
> 
> Glimmie,
> 
> 
> The output of the GC devices are all modulating a carrier, the frequency of the carrier being specified in the message sent to the GC device. The problem with adding a Hardwired IR input to an A/V component is the voiding of the manufacturers warranty.
> 
> 
> I suspect that the IR output of the GC devices run between 0 and 3.2 volts as they are probably CMOS devices. I prefer my IR at 12 volts ala Xantech. Xantech networks can drive thousands of feet of wire and then be split down many many times. I have split a GC-100 output to 2 dual emitters wired in serial, although I am not sure how the individual dual emitters were wired..



Thanks for the info. Sending the whole carrier makes it simple for us. The actual IR voltage is somewhat irrelevant - provided it's over the diode string forward voltage like 3v for two LEDS in series. It's the power dissipation that gets you the distance. That's a product of voltage and current. You can get the exact same performance with 5 violts as with 12 volts. Just that 5v needs more current. 12v is a nice voltage to use though.

Here's how to make a blaster:

Wire two IR LEDS in series, anode to cathode . Send +12v to the anode through a 100 ohm resistor. Connect the cathode to the collector of an NPN transistor good for 100ma or better - a commen 2n2222 is ideal. Connect the minus side of the 12v to the transistor emitter. Also connect the GC100 ground line here. Take the output of the GC100 thorugh a 1k ohm resistor to the transistor base lead.


What you have here is simple current amplifier to drive the LEDs. It's doubtful the CG100 has enough output current by it's self for a series string of LEDs. Need more gain or drive, use a darlington transistor confuguration. Watch the power duty cycle dissapation for the LEDs though - don't burn them out.

Bonus:

Wire a standard red or green (blue if you must) LED through a 1kohm resistor from the +12 to the transistor collector, cathode to the collector. IOW, in parallel with the IR LEDS and their series resistor. Now you will also have a visual indicator of the signal being sent.


I build these simple circuits on a PC board and mount them on blank switch plates aiming at the equipment racks


----------



## BitBass

I'm having some trouble with hex codes and I'm hoping you all can help. I downloaded the spreadsheet from Pioneer that has the Pronto Hex codes in it. I created an XML file for import and plugged in the codes first as "hex codes" copied directly from the spreadsheet and then added as Global Cache codes after running them through the iConvert tool. Neither works. IR bug blinks but nothing happens.


I'm now trying iTest with the converted codes and that's not working either. I'm not even getting a blink out of the IR bug. If I intentionally misformat the GC code in iTest I do get an error. If I do it the way I think is right I get no response. I feel like I'm missing something basic. What is it?


Here's the string I'm putting in the Global Cache code section and in iTest:


40000,1,1,360,180,22,67,22,22,22,67,22,22,22,22,22,67,22,22, 22,67,22,22,22,67,22,22,22,67,22,67,22,22,22,67,22,22,22,22, 22,22,22,67,22,67,22,67,22,22,22,67,22,22,22,67,22,67,22,22, 22,22,22,22,22,67,22,22,22,67,22,1753,360,180,22,67,22,22,22 ,67,22,22,22,22,22,67,22,22,22,67,22,22,22,67,22,22,22,67,22 ,67,22,22,22,67,22,22,22,22,22,22,22,22,22,22,22,22,22,22,22 ,67,22,67,22,67,22,67,22,67,22,67,22,67,22,67,22,22,22,22,22 ,1753


Edit- the spaces I see above are only in the forum and not anywhere else.


----------



## barrygordon

Glimmie, I have a masters degree in EE and although I got it in 1963, I haven't forgotten that much (;-).


Scott, I have played with the pioneer VSX1120-k which I bought for my sister. If you are dealing with it or a close cousin go to my web site and download a program called IRGen. Install it on a PC, preferably running win 7. Open it up and select the pioneer 1120. With that program you can send commands to an itach or GC 100 to see that they work, and then ask it to build a complete iRule Device file for the device.


There is also a program called the TCPIP explorer at the same place ( www.the-gordons.net ) It does a similar thing for TCP as opposed to IR. The pioneer 1120 is also in that program if you want to do TCP instead of IR.


It's all about tools!!


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19771606
> 
> 
> Glimmie, I have a masters degree in EE and although I got it in 1963, I haven't forgotten that much (;-).



BSEE for me -1982.


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glimmie, I have a masters degree in EE and although I got it in 1963, I haven't forgotten that much (;-).
> 
> 
> Scott, I have played with the pioneer VSX1120-k which I bought for my sister. If you are dealing with it or a close cousin go to my web site and download a program called IRGen. Install it on a PC, preferably running win 7. Open it up and select the pioneer 1120. With that program you can send commands to an itach or GC 100 to see that they work, and then ask it to build a complete iRule Device file for the device.
> 
> 
> There is also a program called the TCPIP explorer at the same place ( www.the-gordons.net ) It does a similar thing for TCP as opposed to IR. The pioneer 1120 is also in that program if you want to do TCP instead of IR.
> 
> 
> Its all about tools!!



Can someone tell me is it possible to have to different remotes configured on one grid?


----------



## barrygordon

If you are asking if it is possible to have multiple iPxx devices on the same Wi-Fi network the answer is yes. I could probably help you more if I understood your question a little better. What is it you really want to do, big picture wise?


----------



## BitBass

Barry, the IRGen program might be getting me in the right direction. I can send from that to the iTach and I'm getting a response. However, I have a 920 which is a different set of IR commands from the 1120. The spreadsheet from Pioneer actually has them on separate tabs.


Now, I've looked at your 1120 settings file and I see how it's broken down into the key presses (A5...). Many of those (if not all!) are the same. However, I believe the top section is different and I don't know where to find that info. For example, the iConvert program has always told me I have a freq of 40k which is different than what you had for the 1120. I tried changing that and the timing which also seems different but that wasn't enough to make it work. Any idea how I might make the rest of the settings correct for my 920?


----------



## pglover19

If there are anyone on this forum successfully controlling the Emotiva UMC-1 processor please PM me. I need help.... See my eariler post for more detail...


----------



## BitBass

Barry, I fiddled with the timing because I realized the timing in the file wasn't what was being shown in the IRGen window. It must be a multiplier or something. I got it to match what I was finding in iConvert by trial and error. Success! For a single code so far. The only one I've found to work is switching to the BD input. Nothing else has worked for me so far.


So, it's strange to me that the one code works since the only parameters I was changing in the IRGen file were the global ones.


Any ideas?


----------



## barrygordon

That is strange. I will take a look at the 920 manual If I can find it and see what it says. It should only be the frequency you need to change if they are using the same protcol and if one command works they all should. Play with it. Right now I am wayching some TV but I stay up late. At the latest I should be able to address this tomorrow.


Try The IP version it might be better for you


----------



## barrygordon

BitBass, I do not have the manual or codes for the 920. Can you send me something?


----------



## BitBass

No support for IP on the 920.










I'd much rather do that but I didn't spend that much money.


----------



## BitBass

Just to add to the info, for kicks I exported from your tool to GC iRule codes and uploaded into iRule. I tossed power toggle on one button and Input BD on another. Both flashed the IR but only Input BD did anything. Looks like I'm on the right track, just got to figure out the last piece.


Thanks for your help with this!


----------



## barrygordon

When you say you changed the timing, all you should need to change is the frequency all else should self adjust. If you can send me some learned codes (pronto hex) for the 920 I should be able to figure it out real quick. probably find them myself tomorrow.


----------



## jakelive

I just received my GC100-18. The instructions for the iHelp state that I need a PC connected to my network. Is there a workaround if you don't have a PC? I only have MACs.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakelive* /forum/post/19772980
> 
> 
> I just received my GC100-18. The instructions for the iHelp state that I need a PC connected to my network. Is there a workaround if you don't have a PC? I only have MACs.



Can't you simply configure it through your browser? I believe the default address is 192.168.1.70. If not, you could probably look up the assigned IP address in your router log.

____

Axel


----------



## Steely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To use a xantech block, at least one of the amplifying type, you will need the CGX cable from Global Cache. With a non amplified block there is no real signal sensing/regenration, so it should work. Beware however that devices with a direct connect IR port may not work if they expect a xantech like 12 volt signal.
> 
> 
> On the question of signal splitting it will depend on wire length, wire gauge (resistance per foot) and series vs parallel connectivity. The best advice is to try it.



Bad news. I was looking for my Xantech 791-44 power supply and thought I found it because I had one labeled 12 VDC output, plugged it in and smoke started coming out of the connecting block. I quickly unplugged it and then found the correct power brick shortly after. I think it's fried even though the sensor lights up when I press some remote buttons. It's not lighting up any of my Xantech mouse light emitters so some circuit must have gotten toasted. The power brick was also crazy hot after leaving it on for a few minutes. Think I will unplug and go to plan B.


----------



## Steely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I believe others in this thread have used the Xantach block and I seem to remember that they used it on the 3rd port and set that port for blaster so the signal had the strength needed by the block.
> 
> 
> You can also us duel emitters, irule's website sells them. Those can be used from any of the 3 outputs.



I did see the dual emitters on the iRule website, but as I have 8 devices to control, I was hoping to use a 3.5mm mono splitter with the dual emitters which would give me 8 device emitters. Maybe putting the splitter and dual emitters on port 3 (in blaster mode) would work?


----------



## jakelive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/19772994
> 
> 
> Can't you simply configure it through your browser? I believe the default address is 192.168.1.70. If not, you could probably look up the assigned IP address in your router log.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



I was able to configure. Thanks


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dustin Haug* /forum/post/19765033
> 
> 
> I've got my tv, DVD, and Dish setup with one minor issue. On the DVD player when I push cursor directions the commands are issued twice.
> 
> 
> I searched for "double command" and "repeat command" and didn't find anything. Anybody else had this problem.



Dustin,


Try this: Delete your existing cursor commands from your cursor buttons. Go into the device tab for your dvd player and change the repetition value from the default "3" to "2" on the cursor commands. Now drag the commands with the new value to your buttons.


-Brent


----------



## Mizell

Gents


Being a bit new to digital storage I am seeking your expertise. What is everyone using to rip DVDs to a drive? I have a client who's asked me to get his iPad to control his NYC apartment and so far I've done just about everything he's asked - window blinds, HVAC, and now the A/V system. I just want to get this part right and not end up buying 2 300 DVD carousels and cataloging his collection that way. Is the Apple TV the easy way? I know it's fine if I buy movies through Apple, but what about the existing DVD collection? Is there a better interface box out there - Dune, Roku? I've also played with the idea of Delicious Monster...


My Setup


Main TV Zone:

iPad

Apple TV (2nd gen)

iTach ip2ir x2

Samsung 60" LCD fed via Intelix HDMI & IR baluns- I can only get control through IR unfortunately though the TV has a LAN connection.

Yamaha RX-V667 -hardwired IR via stereo mini

Sony BD-470 Blu-Ray - ir though again, LAN connection

Scientific Atlanta 8300HDC - TWC cable box (does anyone have discrete on/off codes?)


Living Room Zone:

MBL Speakers (freakin sweet)

Sunfire Classic Vacuum Tube Control Center feeding a Sunfire Signature 600

Being fed from the Pre out of the Yamaha or directly from a

California Audio Labs CL-20 (15 years old and solid as a rock)


Rest of the Apartment

B&W speakers fed from a

Sonance Harbor (I can't even find documentation online for this unit anymore) which is the controller for

Sonance 1250 MK2 - 12 ch amp

all off the Zone 2 output from Yamaha


He's got a dedicated iPad that stays in house, his personal that goes with him has duplicate iRule (just in case kids destroy home iPad) and I'm also doing a more slim version for his iPhone


Thanks guys, awesome forum


----------



## pepar

Do you know about network-attached appliances such as Popcorn Hour for playback and network media servers such as Lime Technology ?


Jeff


----------



## barrygordon

Cheesit73,


I use MakeMKV to rip My Disks to a Matroska MKV Container. I have used Clown_BD and anyDVDHD in the past. There is more support for the MKV format than any other. I am in the process of auotomatically re-ripping my entire collection(100 BR, 400 DVD) to the MKV format. I drive MakeMKV in that mode from code I wrote. I rip to what is known as an unRaid server. I believe unRaid is the most sensible server architecture out there today. Very efficient, Full parity ptotection but no striping so two simultaneopus disk failuers do not lose the entire array. It is linux based and runs 24/7 and just serves movies, TV shows by episode, and concerts. Mine has been up for about 6 months with no problems. I am using 2 TB drives and the caswork can hold 12 of them.


Pepar,


I use the Dune Player. I think it is one of if not the best out there. Full IP control. I also play with XBMC on an asrock ion330. That is a "turnkey" system. The advantage of XBMC is the fully built in librarian with superb graphics. For the Dune player I have my own Librarian, fanart, covers, movie overviews and plots. It even has the ability to show all titles in the collection by the same director or with the same actors (top 3 roles) as any selected film. E.g. If You select Pale Rider and wnat to know what else Clint Eastwood directed, it will show that, and you can then review each selection and repeat the branching.


----------



## pepar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19774829
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Dune Player. I think it is one of if not the best out there. Full IP control. I also play with XBMC on an asrock ion330. That is a "turnkey" system. The advantage of XBMC is the fully built in librarian with superb graphics. For the Dune player I have my own Librarian, fanart, covers, movie overviews and plots. It even has the ability to show all titles in the collection by the same director or with the same actors (top 3 roles) as any selected film. E.g. If You select Pale Rider and wnat to know what else Clint Eastwood directed, it will show that, and you can then review each selection and repeat the branching.



I have seen the DuneHD devices, most recently at CEDIA, and they are attractive. With the PCH gear, you would use a 3rd party software that does what you mention for graphics and overviews, etc., such an YAMJ. PCH comes without a BD player, something that is attractive if you are using another computer to rip and populate the server.


Jeff


----------



## Sniffer

OK - set of newbie questions coming up.......apologies in advance.


I've currently got a Philips Pronto TSU 9600 connected via the Philips serial extender to all my devices (Satellite box, DVD, Amp and MCE - all via IR). I've been having intermittent problems with the Pronto setup and as Philips have canned the Pronto I'm looking at other ways to control my equipment.


I love the look of iRule and from reading through the forum it seems to do everything I want it to do.


So, the questions I have:


1. Should I go for a GC-100 or would the GC Itach IP2IR suffice ?

2. If I do need four IR inputs (I'm not sure if my amp does communicate in that way in my current setup) can I connect multiple Itachs ?

3. My Pronto (as part of a macro) is capable of turning my TV off via IR when I select the switch off equipment icon - obviously the iPad/iPhone does not have IR capability but is there a way to replicate this ? (my TV is in another room to where all my comms kit is).


Thanks in advance - any input gratefully received.


Cheers


----------



## barrygordon

To answer your questions (briefly):


1,2 ) A single iTach Should suffice. It can drive multiple devices. Three ports, each driving a dual emitter would easily handle 6 devices


3) That is the purpose of the iTach. It accepts TCP commands from the iPxx over wifi and converts them to IR out the designated port.


I would put the iTach in the same room as all the equipment and hard wire it to the LAN, although you could drive it directly over wifi if you get the wifi model.


----------



## Mizell

1. Should I go for a GC-100 or would the GC Itach IP2IR suffice ?

2. If I do need four IR inputs (I'm not sure if my amp does communicate in that way in my current setup) can I connect multiple Itachs ?

3. My Pronto (as part of a macro) is capable of turning my TV off via IR when I select the switch off equipment icon - obviously the iPad/iPhone does not have IR capability but is there a way to replicate this ? (my TV is in another room to where all my comms kit is).


Sniffer


This is almost exactly where I was a week ago with my client's system- old Pronto with RF extender etc, etc.


As far as GC - I bought 2 iTach units (IP2IR) and have zero problems and nothing but praise and it's handy having the IR learner built in. I bought a cheap Netgear switch and have mounted in the closet so that I can connect the iTachs, Blu-Ray, Apple TV, Network hard drive, and I'm also linking out to the Samsung TV so it will all be on the same network.


If you only have 4 IR devices, one iTach will do it. GC recommends you buy dual head emitters that DO NOT flash (blink) and the Xantech 284D is what I've got and they're fine with it.


Now the TV - this is my problem too. What I've done is use the Cat5 lines that happen to be run behind the TV (the old setup used the Cat 5 for component balun) and I've bought an Intelix HDMI balun which brings the HDMI signal and IR to the screen. Of course, I'm waiting for this package as we speak. The companies (Intelix, Xantech) tell me that the IR will be backwards run for this scenario and will not work. The installers I've talked to said just snip one emitter in half, running the mini-jack end out of the iTach and wired to the IR and GND terminal on the balun and on the receiver end of the balun, wire to the same terminal and this should work just fine. I'll find out tonight if it works!


And if you don't have Cat5, there are also IR over Coax baluns out there if that's an option.


Good luck, I think the iRule is totally cool and will continue to grow should this be your route of choice!


----------



## Mizell

Barry


Some questions regarding my original post


Dune player - what Librarian are you using to do all that? Is it Dune specific or 3rd party? The D1 looks to be the simplest option for me unless the client wants to start ripping Blu-ray as well as DVDs. At least then I can keep all his collection in MKV format. And are you able to view this inside iRule?


Now, if he wants to just stick with the Apple TV, I'll have to convert the MKV to play on his Apple TV and again for use on iPad? Man, this is getting a bit crazy. Or is there one format to rule them all?


For now, I think we'll stick with simple WD My Book Live NAS. He's not sure he really trusts the digital drive realm so until such time, keep it cheap and cheerful.


----------



## austinav

I searched the devices for the Sony SMP N100 Network Media Player but could not find it. The UI appears similar to the PS3 media functions. Is there a device for Sony NMP available or alternately will the PS3 media player device work?


----------



## barrygordon

I wrote my own librarian for my theater control system several years ago and up graded it as things changed. It just gives the dune the NAS address of the movie or TV/Episode I select properly formatted over IP. I have the Dune set for no GUI so all you see after about 3 -5 seconds is the Studio logo followed by the movie.


Look at XBMC it has the best all encompansing solution. As a NAS the unRaid by LimeTechnology can not be beat. Especially for a person who likes to roll their own. There are several unraid users who will build a turnkey ready to go system for a modest fee above cost.


I am just puettering around with iRule. It can completely control my house and the Home theater as it is now but I prefer the Pronto with its hard keys at this time.


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are asking if it is possible to have multiple iPxx devices on the same Wi-Fi network the answer is yes. I could probably help you more if I understood your question a little better. What is it you really want to do, big picture wise?



Thanks for replying what I'm saying is can two different devises share the same panel/grid I.e. Sky HD and samsung tv?


----------



## Sniffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19776879
> 
> 
> 1. Should I go for a GC-100 or would the GC Itach IP2IR suffice ?
> 
> 2. If I do need four IR inputs (I'm not sure if my amp does communicate in that way in my current setup) can I connect multiple Itachs ?
> 
> 3. My Pronto (as part of a macro) is capable of turning my TV off via IR when I select the switch off equipment icon - obviously the iPad/iPhone does not have IR capability but is there a way to replicate this ? (my TV is in another room to where all my comms kit is).
> 
> 
> Sniffer
> 
> 
> This is almost exactly where I was a week ago with my client's system- old Pronto with RF extender etc, etc.
> 
> 
> As far as GC - I bought 2 iTach units (IP2IR) and have zero problems and nothing but praise and it's handy having the IR learner built in. I bought a cheap Netgear switch and have mounted in the closet so that I can connect the iTachs, Blu-Ray, Apple TV, Network hard drive, and I'm also linking out to the Samsung TV so it will all be on the same network.
> 
> 
> If you only have 4 IR devices, one iTach will do it. GC recommends you buy dual head emitters that DO NOT flash (blink) and the Xantech 284D is what I've got and they're fine with it.
> 
> 
> Now the TV - this is my problem too. What I've done is use the Cat5 lines that happen to be run behind the TV (the old setup used the Cat 5 for component balun) and I've bought an Intelix HDMI balun which brings the HDMI signal and IR to the screen. Of course, I'm waiting for this package as we speak. The companies (Intelix, Xantech) tell me that the IR will be backwards run for this scenario and will not work. The installers I've talked to said just snip one emitter in half, running the mini-jack end out of the iTach and wired to the IR and GND terminal on the balun and on the receiver end of the balun, wire to the same terminal and this should work just fine. I'll find out tonight if it works!
> 
> 
> And if you don't have Cat5, there are also IR over Coax baluns out there if that's an option.
> 
> 
> Good luck, I think the iRule is totally cool and will continue to grow should this be your route of choice!



Excellent guys - thanks for the heads-up. One other question - can you recommend where I can buy the iTach from in the UK ?


I'd be interested to hear how you get on with the TV - I've also got cat5 behind my plasma panel so maybe that is the way to go for me too if it works....


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19777098
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying what I'm saying is can two different devises share the same panel/grid I.e. Sky HD and samsung tv?



yes


----------



## barrygordon

Ahun,


Yes. A panel/Grid is not tied to a unique device. WHat are tied to a unique device are the commands you assign to a button/link touch. In fact you can assign multiple commands to the same button and they do not have to be for the same device.


----------



## barrygordon

IR wiring is knd of trivial. One of the unused pairs in a cat 5 cable will always work on a Xantech network because of the high voltage to cover resistance losses. On a GC based network you probably get away with a hundred feet or so with 24 gauge cat 5 with no issue and drive a dual non-visible emitter


----------



## Mizell

XBMC would need to be computer based and play out via the computer's graphics cards, correct? It looks awesome, I just need to then figure out how to get his personal home computer into the system. Maybe a Mac Mini would solve this and be cheap enough to solve the problems and become his household server platform?


10 years ago I had his home controlled with a Pronto. 4 years ago I upgraded to a color Pronto when his youngest smashed the original. Now I'm programming all in iRule, just to keep me on my toes, I think.


----------



## Mizell

Designing Macros as my final step and running into a snag. In my Main "Home" panel I have my sources all down the left side and in the center, the Macros so when the client wants to watch TV all he does is push the button with the TV symbol (pretty standard)


What I can't figure out, and it's probably something stupid, is how do I have the button press, which triggers the macro, end up advancing iRule to my Watch TV panel which houses all the controls for the cable box or whatever I'm doing?


I thought about using a link and then adding Entrances, but then every time he went to that panel, everything would trigger...not desirable.


Simple. Stupid. Little, yellow, different...


Thanks


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahun,
> 
> 
> Yes. A panel/Grid is not tied to a unique device. WHat are tied to a unique device are the commands you assign to a button/link touch. In fact you can assign multiple commands to the same button and they do not have to be for the same device.



Great, can you explain one last thing I'm going crazy looking for the right buttons to match my commands I have scanned the image library many times (monotonous task) and cannot seem to find what I need any idea were to look so I can import my own buttons?


----------



## barrygordon

If you can not find them in the library, I suggest you have to either learn them, or go to someplace like rmote central and search their file area. May ask what devices are you looking for


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you can not find them in the library, I suggest you have to either learn them, or go to someplace like rmote central and search their file area. May ask what devices are you looking for



Looking for buttons and codes for wd tv


----------



## barrygordon

Mizel, why not put the commands on the link. That is totally fine and I use that technique. I do not use macros, but I do not see why you couldn't do that, i.e. put the macro trigger on a link. Since I have not tried configuring a macro onto a link I can not attest to it, but it seems to me that would be an important capability


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you can not find them in the library, I suggest you have to either learn them, or go to someplace like rmote central and search their file area. May ask what devices are you looking for



And buttons for panasonic projector


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mizel, why not put the commands on the link. That is totally fine and I use that technique. I do not use macros, but I do not see why you couldn't do that, i.e. put the macro trigger on a link. Since I have not tried configuring a macro onto a link I can not attest to it, but it seems to me that would be an important capability



Wd tv media centre


----------



## barrygordon

Check my web site www.the-gordons.net . The IRGen program posted there has at least one projector in its library. Download it, Runs on a PC not a MAC , and maybe it will solve one of your issues. I have no idea what WD media Center is


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check my web site www.the-gordons.net . The IRGen program posted there has at least one projector in its library. Download it, Runs on a PC not a MAC , and maybe it will solve one of your issues. I have no idea what WD media Center is



Wasn't clear apologies western digital media centre


----------



## Mizell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19777686
> 
> 
> Mizel, why not put the commands on the link. That is totally fine and I use that technique. I do not use macros, but I do not see why you couldn't do that, i.e. put the macro trigger on a link. Since I have not tried configuring a macro onto a link I can not attest to it, but it seems to me that would be an important capability



Probably because I wasn't thinking it was that simple. Duh


Thanks Barry


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19777403
> 
> 
> Designing Macros as my final step and running into a snag. In my Main "Home" panel I have my sources all down the left side and in the center, the Macros so when the client wants to watch TV all he does is push the button with the TV symbol (pretty standard)
> 
> 
> What I can't figure out, and it's probably something stupid, is how do I have the button press, which triggers the macro, end up advancing iRule to my Watch TV panel which houses all the controls for the cable box or whatever I'm doing?
> 
> 
> I thought about using a link and then adding Entrances, but then every time he went to that panel, everything would trigger...not desirable.
> 
> 
> Simple. Stupid. Little, yellow, different...
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'd just use a link, which is a button that also sends you to a new panel and page. The link can have multiple stacked commands with delays between commands, to create a macro. My button for watching movies via my blu-ray player includes all of the commands to make it happen (turn things on, select input, open player drawer, etc.) and links to the panel and page for controlling the player and volume on my preamp.


----------



## tcs2tx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> 
> The Emotiva UMC-1 device is saved in the iRule database but I cannot get iRule to control this device. I have a Global Cache GC-100-06 device and IR #3 is connected to the UMC-1. Other devices such as the Motorola DVR box is working fine with the Global Cache device. For the UMC-1, I am using the IR HEX codes already defined in the iRule database. Could these codes be wrong in the database? In addition, I found the IR codes on the Emotiva website for the UMC-1 and even plugged these codes in iRule and I still cannot control the UMC-1 from iRule. Maybe it is my setup in the iRule Builder. Please help......
> 
> 
> FYI.. I am using the UMC-1 codes for the milled remote (new black remote).



I have my UMC-1 working with iRule. AFAIK, I made the codes available in iRule. The codes are the same that I posted in the Emotiva forums. As described in the Emotiva forums, I derived the codes from information that Emotiva support provided me before they released the official codes for the milled remote. Someone noted that the later released official codes were slightly different than my derived codes. All of the codes that i derived have worked for me in iRule with no problems. As i recall, someone on the Emotiva board posted that my codes worked the same or slightly better than the official codes.


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check my web site www.the-gordons.net . The IRGen program posted there has at least one projector in its library. Download it, Runs on a PC not a MAC , and maybe it will solve one of your issues. I have no idea what WD media Center is



Hi Barry thanks for that the projector image was spot on the only thing is it's the buttons I'm after i have imported the image as a whole is their a way I can use the individual buttons?


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcs2tx* /forum/post/19778614
> 
> 
> I have my UMC-1 working with iRule. AFAIK, I made the codes available in iRule. The codes are the same that I posted in the Emotiva forums. As described in the Emotiva forums, I derived the codes from information that Emotiva support provided me before they released the official codes for the milled remote. Someone noted that the later released official codes were slightly different than my derived codes. All of the codes that i derived have worked for me in iRule with no problems. As i recall, someone on the Emotiva board posted that my codes worked the same or slightly better than the official codes.



Ok.. If you are using the same codes for the Emotiva UMC-1 posted in the Emotiva forum which is the same ones saved in the iRule database, then there are something wrong with my setp in the iRule Builder. Can you send me some screenshots of your setup in the iRule Builder. In addition, what Global Cache device are you using as well as the IR emitters. Also, I want to confirm where you are placing the IR emitter on the Emotiva UMC-1 device. Please advise as I wanting to get this resolved tonight.


----------



## barrygordon

Shaun,


I'm sorry we are not communicating. I do not know what you mean by the "Projector Image". What IRGen should have given you was the ability to make a complete IR Device file for iRule, and a Way to verify that the IR codes it generated are correct and work with the iTach to properly drive your Pojector independently of iRule.


With rgeard to individual buttons, If you have set up a panel for your projector in iRule or placed buttons on panels in iRule through which you wish to control your projector; all you have to do is load the device file from IRGen into iRule and drag the appropriate device commands onto the buttons that need them.


Am I missing something?


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19777686
> 
> 
> Mizel, why not put the commands on the link. That is totally fine and I use that technique. I do not use macros, but I do not see why you couldn't do that, i.e. put the macro trigger on a link. Since I have not tried configuring a macro onto a link I can not attest to it, but it seems to me that would be an important capability



I hadn't realized that you could put commands on a link, that's nice to know. But what do you mean by putting a macro trigger on a link? To me a macro is just a button with multiple commands or am I missing something?


----------



## barrygordon

Yes that is correct, so in effect put the multiple commands on the link button. That should work. I never use macros.


----------



## lrdfoo

this may have been discussed i am just having a hard time finding the answer, i am trying to use Irule to controll my media center pc over the network, i am running windows 7 64bit and using a global cache Itach device. any help or direction would be great, thank you in advance.


----------



## BitBass

Barry, hope I can attach this file. It has the official codes from Pioneer for the different AVR models. I got this from the Pioneer site. Sorry about my slow response. Day job and all that...


----------



## barrygordon

I have this one. It is what I used for the 1120. The 920 is not in it.


Never mind I found it. I will look at it tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## Dustin Haug




> Quote:
> Dustin,
> 
> 
> Try this: Delete your existing cursor commands from your cursor buttons. Go into the device tab for your dvd player and change the repetition value from the default "3" to "2" on the cursor commands. Now drag the commands with the new value to your buttons.
> 
> 
> -Brent



Thanks Brent! Just need my wife to finish watching Grey's Anatomy so I can test it


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrdfoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this may have been discussed i am just having a hard time finding the answer, i am trying to use Irule to controll my media center pc over the network, i am running windows 7 64bit and using a global cache Itach device. any help or direction would be great, thank you in advance.



You can control a media center pc directly over the network via Ethernet, using the MCE Controller device. Irule can wake the computer from sleep and MCE Contoller can start and control Windows Media Center, all without the use of an iTach or other intermediate device. This works much better than an iTach IR device. MCE Controller and other devices can also be used to start and control other pc programs, such as XBMC and J. River Media Center.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19774829
> 
> 
> I rip to what is known as an unRaid server.



Barry, you are a fount of knowledge. I've been evaluating NAS systems and this is useful information. Thanks.


----------



## Mizell

With the incredible help of Barry and others here, I am leaning towards running XBMC as the media center for my client. Apple TV just looks to be both limiting and constrained. The next question I pose to the forum - which computer would best run the software? Do I simply buy a Mac Mini for its small size, HDMI output, DVD drive while making for an easy interface for the iPad controlling the entire system? Does it have enough horsepower? My plan is to rip his DVD collection using MakeMKV and store it all on network drives regardless.


Or is there a certain PC everyone is using lately? I, myself, am more a PC man, but I don't really believe in any new Windows products and don't want to try to impose a Linux system on the client.


Your thoughts?


----------



## cassioac

Hi all.


First of all I would like to congratulate the developer for the initiative and good work until now.


I have some suggestions, that I would like added in the next version if possible.


I think the builder should be more flexible.


1- It would be much easier if we were able to select multiple items (buttons and stuff) and drag them togheter.

2- I miss being able to copying pages between different panels, and copying buttons between pages. Come on, it's ridiculous not to have those features and very annoying to design multiple pages without them.


Now about the iRule interface.


3- There could be a setting which I could choose a Panel/Page to open default within application launch.

4- Password authentication for defined items is required, I have a biometric door at my house, where I've configured a web link to open the door through iRule, if someone steals my iPhone he could enter my house. Another example is adult channels being hidden from children.

5- The navigation style window must change, it's not appropriate for button/links navigation and it's just weird to navigate like this.

6- There should be more settings, with options such as "hide panel list" (to force button navigation) and lock orientation to "landscape" or "portait" option.


That's all I can think for now.


Cheers!


Cassio Simões


----------



## Sniffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19780824
> 
> 
> With the incredible help of Barry and others here, I am leaning towards running XBMC as the media center for my client. Apple TV just looks to be both limiting and constrained. The next question I pose to the forum - which computer would best run the software? Do I simply buy a Mac Mini for its small size, HDMI output, DVD drive while making for an easy interface for the iPad controlling the entire system? Does it have enough horsepower? My plan is to rip his DVD collection using MakeMKV and store it all on network drives regardless.
> 
> 
> Or is there a certain PC everyone is using lately? I, myself, am more a PC man, but I don't really believe in any new Windows products and don't want to try to impose a Linux system on the client.
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?



Personally I would go with a decent specced PC - I run all (or at least most) of my home cinema currently via Vista/Windows Media Centre and use MyMovies as the front end to deliver the video content. This enables me to play 720p and 1080p MKV files, DVDRips, Xvid etc, etc all with DTS or 5.1/7.1 sound extremely well.


I've had it in situ for about three years and the key goal was that it couldn't be a techy solution that I only I could drive - it had to be straightforward so my wife and my 9 year old son (at the time - although he's probably more techy than I am now !!) could use it easily. It works a treat !


The machine I use is (now) three years old and was just a standard Dell desktop which lives in my comms room (!!) and connects to my amp via DVI/HDMI to deliver the content. It is still well capable of running HD content and other than considering upgrading it to Windows 7 it is still fit for purpose. All my content lives on either NAS drives or shared storage on a couple of PCs I have strategically placed via UMB shares.


----------



## Nosoforos

Hi,

I can always recommend anyone Plex. It's a OSX based media center application (originated from XBMC). I have a Mac mini now and it works perfectly. But I have to say even my 5 year old Macbook with 5400 rpm drive and just 1 gig of ram can play 1080p MKV's. There's an app for iOS as well.


----------



## jbb122

With iRule + iTach WF2IR I successfully control my receiver (Yamaha RX-V657). However, volume control doesn't really work as I want to. It increases with 0.5 dB for each press. I've tried exeprimenting with "repeat on hold" with different values but it's either too slow (0.1 sec) and if I put it to lower, let's say 0.01 sec the number of commands "queues up" so whenever I release the button, it increases to send commands to the receive (panic so I have to run up to the receiver and stop it







).


I've seen some discussion regarding volume ramping in this thread but none really gave the solution.


I basically want what the original remote.


It seems there are devices that support "volume memory" or "volume preset" since there are database codes called VOLUME MEMORY X for the Yamaha receivers in iRule. But it doesn't seem to work and I can't find any info on that in my receiver. Is it only certain receivers that support this?


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcs2tx* /forum/post/19778614
> 
> 
> I have my UMC-1 working with iRule. AFAIK, I made the codes available in iRule. The codes are the same that I posted in the Emotiva forums. As described in the Emotiva forums, I derived the codes from information that Emotiva support provided me before they released the official codes for the milled remote. Someone noted that the later released official codes were slightly different than my derived codes. All of the codes that i derived have worked for me in iRule with no problems. As i recall, someone on the Emotiva board posted that my codes worked the same or slightly better than the official codes.



Can you please respond to my email about your setup.. I have tried everything and cannot get iRule to work with the Emotiva UMC-1 processor. Can you please share with me your iRule Builder setup, the Global Cache device you are using and setup information, and the IR emmitters you are using. Another question, are you using emitters or do you have the Global Cache unit connected to the IR Input found on the back of the UMC-1. If you are using emitters, place send me a screenshot of the exact location you are placing the emitter on the UMC-1 device.


Please help me figure this thing out....


----------



## jbb122

Anyone using iRule (I use iTach WF2IR) for controlling their TV Sharp Aquos LC-46XD1E? In iRule there's a device "Sharp Flat TV LCD All Models 2008" which seems to work for changing channels, volume, power etc. When it comes to INPUT it only has INPUT VIDEO 1, VIDEO 2, SCROLL, PC, ANTENNA etc. which doesn't work for me.


On my original remote there's a button for INPUT and that gives you a list of all INPUTS and then I have to go UP or DOWN to choose between the inputs. Having ONE button for each input would be much better of course.


Maybe my only solution is to capture the IR-code from the "INPUT" button and then put this and arrow up/down in the iRule?


----------



## tcs2tx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please respond to my email about your setup.. I have tried everything and cannot get iRule to work with the Emotiva UMC-1 processor. Can you please share with me your iRule Builder setup, the Global Cache device you are using and setup information, and the IR emmitters you are using. Another question, are you using emitters or do you have the Global Cache unit connected to the IR Input found on the back of the UMC-1. If you are using emitters, place send me a screenshot of the exact location you are placing the emitter on the UMC-1 device.
> 
> 
> Please help me figure this thing out....



I am using the Global Cache GC-100-06 with one of the included IR emitters attached to the front IR receiver on the UMC-1, which is on the far right side of the VFD and almost directly above of the Menu button. If you shine a flashlight on the VFD, you can see the receiver.


I will forward screenshots by email.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbb122* /forum/post/19781425
> 
> 
> With iRule + iTach WF2IR I successfully control my receiver (Yamaha RX-V657). However, volume control doesn't really work as I want to. It increases with 0.5 dB for each press. I've tried exeprimenting with "repeat on hold" with different values but it's either too slow (0.1 sec) and if I put it to lower, let's say 0.01 sec the number of commands "queues up" so whenever I release the button, it increases to send commands to the receive (panic so I have to run up to the receiver and stop it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> I've seen some discussion regarding volume ramping in this thread but none really gave the solution.
> 
> 
> I basically want what the original remote.
> 
> 
> It seems there are devices that support "volume memory" or "volume preset" since there are database codes called VOLUME MEMORY X for the Yamaha receivers in iRule. But it doesn't seem to work and I can't find any info on that in my receiver. Is it only certain receivers that support this?



I posted the network and IR codes for the Yamaha x67 series here (look for an Excel spreadsheet in the ircode folder). According to the spreadsheet the volume memory codes are only supported by the 767 and higher, but I can't verify that myself (to use them, you would first store the current volume level by sending a volume memory code, then later you send the corresponding volume recall code to go directly to the stored volume level).


The smooth volume ramping issue needs to be solved, but it might require a change in iRule (not sure). I never tried to do it using IR, but I probably will be trying that with my own Yamaha receiver (different model) soon and I'll report what I find.


One workaround is to define non-repeating buttons for +2dB, -2dB, +5dB, -5dB, and just drag 4 or 10 volume up/down commands to those buttons. But I think you'll need to include an appropriate delay after each volume up/down command to make them work reliably.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Control of my LG tv via rs232 is what I am trying to accomplish. The manual has many codes, but I am not sure of the syntax. It is too big to attach here but can be had at the LG site, page 152 begins rs232 control discussion:

http://www.lg.com/us/support/product...profile#
 


It does not contain a volume up and volume down commands which I would like. Remote central forum provided these possible options:


Volume Up mc 0 2\


Volume Down mc 0 3\


Mute Toggle mc 0 9\



I am trying to figure out how to build the device in irule but am struggling with the exact syntax to use. I've got my ip2sl itach, my serial cable with null modem adaptor, I just don't have the device. I can build it myself but would like to be on the right track before getting frustrated with my lack of experience. Can anyone be of some help?


Thanks!


----------



## SimpleTheater

I'm a bit confused by the iRule. Exactly what do you need to get this thing working?










Here's what I know:

1) You need an iPod/iPhone/iPad

2) You need a Global Cache Itach


Does the Global Cache connect IR emitters to your components?

Does the Global Cache need to be plugged into your router?


I was hoping for a solution sans the computer. Can this be done without a computer?


I think its important that, except for the programming, this system needs to work almost as easily as an Apple product. I can't seem to find a "How To" on their website.


----------



## SimpleTheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19782083
> 
> 
> Control of my LG tv via rs232 is what I am trying to accomplish. The manual has many codes, but I am not sure of the syntax. It is too big to attach here but can be had at the LG site, page 152 begins rs232 control discussion:
> 
> http://www.lg.com/us/support/product...profile#
> 
> 
> 
> It does not contain a volume up and volume down commands which I would like. Remote central forum provided these possible options:
> 
> 
> Volume Up mc 0 2\
> 
> 
> 
> Volume Down mc 0 3\
> 
> 
> 
> Mute Toggle mc 0 9\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to build the device in irule but am struggling with the exact syntax to use. I've got my ip2sl itach, my serial cable with null modem adaptor, I just don't have the device. I can build it myself but would like to be on the right track before getting frustrated with my lack of experience. Can anyone be of some help?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'm a newbie, but can't this "learn" a command?


----------



## barrygordon

This is a little OT but most of us want iRule for theater control.


XBMC IS an interesting program, using program in the large sense (development, support, usability). The worst thing about XBMC is that it always changing, The best thing is that it is always getting better. I guess you can't have one without the other. Many people have had excellent results with various machines and others not so well. It is really aimed at the DIYer, but a Custom installer is a a "DIYer", No insult intended. I use the Asrock Ion 330 which is now impossible to get. The latest version is supposed to be better but is more than double the price of the original. A lot of people use the Asper Revos. My experience was almost that of an appliance. I did have to do some minor tweaks, but the XBMC forum is very very helpful. The sitiation now is that it plays everything I throw at it movie wise. All codecs I need (The new audio ones included). The XBMC feeds an Anthem 50v processor over HDMI. Using MKV, BR's strart in under 5 seconds. The library displays are very well done, but unless your collection is organized properly you may have to play with what the scrapers return. I do not use the scrapers but build what XBMC needs from DVD profiler and I locate my own fanart as the scrapers never seem to get what I want.


There is a new line of PC that I am looking at. Search for Low Carbon PC. Also look at mini ITX machines from superlogic.


The XBMC forums are very robust and very helpful. They got me going when I first started with superb advice. I am now running the latest release. Trying it on any machine is trivial as there are versions that run from a CD ROM and do not write on your HDD. Like at XBMC Live and just don't install it.


The NAS I use I assembled (I do not use the word build for that process as it implies things that I do not have to do) from scratch. The system is called unraid and it has an active forum with superb support. unRaid is like a raid 5 system but no striping. It is linux based but if done properly it is install, setup, forget. Standard Raid 5 stores the information from a single file over multiple disks ('Striping" each disk witha piece of the file). A single disk failure is automatically recovered. A due disk failure is catastrophic as everything may be lost. Unraid is Raid 5 with no striping. A single file exists only on one disk. A single disk failure is automatically recovered, a multi disk failure causes the loss of what is on the disks that failed and only that which can not be recovered.


A small unraid system can be assembled for about $1000 with 6-8 TB of strorage. People have built system up to 90TB. Mine can go to 22 TB of usable space with 2TB disks which are about $100 per disk. At the same time it hosts my movie collection it acts as the complete backup for everything I own.


XBMC Control from iRule is no problem including wake on Lan from a full power down. Unraid control (soinning disks up and down if so desired) from iRule is also easy


----------



## barrygordon

SimpleTheater,


You only need an iTach or Global Cache unit if you are going to use IR for controlling your components. The iRule system is TCP/IP based using Wi-Fi as the initial medium. If you are directly controlling all of your components over TCP then a Global Cache device is not needed. A global Cache unit (GC-XXX) must connect to your LAN. An iTach unit's connectivity is based on its model. There is a model for direct IP (wired) connection and there is a model for connection via wi-Fi.


The basic rule is that the if the device being controlled uses TCP/IP iRule can handle it directly. If the device needs either RS232 or IR to control it than some sort of TCP to RS232 or TCP to IR converter, a "Gateway" in iRule parlance is needed. The Global Cache line may be used to fill that need.


Hope that helps.


----------



## SimpleTheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19782344
> 
> 
> SimpleTheater,
> 
> 
> You only need an iTach or Global Cache unit if you are going to use IR for controlling your components. The iRule system is TCP/IP based using Wi-Fi as the initial medium. If you are directly controlling all of your components over TCP then a Global Cache device is not needed. A global Cache unit (GC-XXX) must connect to your LAN. An iTach unit's connectivity is based on its model. There is a model for direct IP (wired) connection and there is a model for connection via wi-Fi.
> 
> 
> The basic rule is that the if the device being controlled uses TCP/IP iRule can handle it directly. If the device needs either RS232 or IR to control it than some sort of TCP to RS232 or TCP to IR converter, a "Gateway" in iRule parlance is needed. The Global Cache line may be used to fill that need.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks for the reply. I'm only using IR - but my lights are Lutron Maestro's, and far away from my equipment closet (nor would I want to connect an IR emitter to them for aesthetic purposes). Can this product be used with the IR emitters from the headphone jack?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19782083
> 
> 
> Control of my LG tv via rs232 is what I am trying to accomplish. ...
> 
> 
> It does not contain a volume up and volume down commands which I would like. Remote central forum provided these possible options:
> 
> 
> Volume Up mc 0 2\
> 
> 
> Volume Down mc 0 3\
> 
> 
> Mute Toggle mc 0 9\



I don't know if the codes are correct, but if they are you would enter the volume up code in iRule as a network code using the following syntax:


mc 0 2\\x0d


The manual you linked confirms there's no specific code for volume up/down (strange), but the mc command appears to be able to send the code for any key on the remote control.


Note that carriage return has to be entered as \\x0d, not as \

.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19782499
> 
> 
> I don't know if the codes are correct, but if they are you would enter the volume up code in iRule as a network code using the following syntax:
> 
> 
> mc 0 2\\x0d
> 
> 
> The manual you linked confirms there's no specific code for volume up/down (strange), but the mc command appears to be able to send the code for any key on the remote control.
> 
> 
> Note that carriage return has to be entered as \\x0d, not as \
> 
> .



Thanks! I only need about 6 codes, so with that syntax help from you I should be able to build a quick test page for on/off vol+/-, mute, and the 3 inputs I need on the tv.


EDIT: Your little push in the right direction was exactly what I needed, the little light went on in my head and I see how the syntax works for all commands. Much appreciated. Now for the testing....


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimpleTheater* /forum/post/19782256
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie, but can't this "learn" a command?



the Itach devices have a built in ir learner but the commands I am looking for are rs232 commands which can not be learned. They are either added to the database by irule support or entered manually by the user.


irule itself can not learn commands.


----------



## lrdfoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19780478
> 
> 
> You can control a media center pc directly over the network via Ethernet, using the MCE Controller device. Irule can wake the computer from sleep and MCE Contoller can start and control Windows Media Center, all without the use of an iTach or other intermediate device. This works much better than an iTach IR device. MCE Controller and other devices can also be used to start and control other pc programs, such as XBMC and J. River Media Center.



thank you for that info it seems i must be missing something with MCE Controller i have downloaded there files but there is no install file, any help would be apreciated. i just cant seem to figure out the install process for mce controller.


thanks


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cassioac* /forum/post/19780877
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> 
> Now about the iRule interface.
> 
> 
> 3- There could be a setting which I could choose a Panel/Page to open default within application launch.



There is. iRule will default to a particular panel and page when first opened, and you can set it up to move to a particular panel and page when you launch an application. If it is left running in the background it opens where it was before. Is that what you want changed?



> Quote:
> 5- The navigation style window must change, it's not appropriate for button/links navigation and it's just weird to navigate like this.



I don't follow. What navigation style window are you talking about, and how should it change? Are you suggesting that you should be able to hide the app button bar at the top? You can create your own links for navigation.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrdfoo* /forum/post/19783069
> 
> 
> thank you for that info it seems i must be missing something with MCE Controller i have downloaded there files but there is no install file, any help would be apreciated. i just cant seem to figure out the install process for mce controller.
> 
> 
> thanks



There is a tutorial on the builder site called WMC Control that will tell you most of what you need to know.


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19773799
> 
> 
> Gents
> 
> 
> Being a bit new to digital storage I am seeking your expertise. What is everyone using to rip DVDs to a drive? I have a client who's asked me to get his iPad to control his NYC apartment and so far I've done just about everything he's asked - window blinds, HVAC, and now the A/V system. I just want to get this part right and not end up buying 2 300 DVD carousels and cataloging his collection that way. Is the Apple TV the easy way? I know it's fine if I buy movies through Apple, but what about the existing DVD collection? Is there a better interface box out there - Dune, Roku? I've also played with the idea of Delicious Monster...



I am not a forum nudge, but I would recommend that you post a DVD ripping question on the HTPC-Mac forum. You will find many answers and some very knowledgeable people who are passionate about Mac-based video storage and replication. The short answer from my experience is Mac the Ripper to copy the entire DVD image to a NAS device (I use ReadyNAS), then Handbrake or equivalent to create Mac and iPhone-ready files.


There are probably services to rip 2,300 DVDs (it would take FOREVER), and Mac the Ripper can be set up to queue conversions so you can point it at the raw DVD files, set the conversion up and let it run.


I have not yet set up the video distribution software, but I know people seem to like Plex if they are hackers. Boxee is probably the most "Sonos-like" contender in the video space, though it is new and not perfect. It runs on Mac as well as dedicated hardware.


Good luck! And share your success.


----------



## barrygordon

ShaunWilliam: re Pioneer 920


The IR coding for the 920 is the same as that for the 1120 sans the sub zones. If you get one code to work they should all work.


I suggest the following:


Check the placement of the IR emitter over the IR Receiver, it can be tricky. Also if you are coming out of the blaster port you could be too powerful and overloading the IR receiver. Try holding the emitter about 1-2 feet from the reciver and moving it around to see if it works more reliably.


The IRGen program deos not deal with learned codes, but rather generates the codes (the timing patterns) from the information in the IRP file. The IRP files are easy to change and you can add new items fairly easily. The frequency for the Pioneer devices is correct in the file and I would not change it as it affects the Pronto Hex timing vlues for all IR information, that is the timing is a function of the IR clock frequency


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimpleTheater* /forum/post/19782237
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused by the iRule. Exactly what do you need to get this thing working?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I know:
> 
> 1) You need an iPod/iPhone/iPad
> 
> 2) You need a Global Cache Itach



Yes, you need an iSomething to run the actual remote app. The iPhone becomes your "control computer", and is plenty powerful for the task.


iRule and the iPhone need to connect to each of the components that you control. That means that every component (DVD, LCD, BR, AVReceiver) needs to be "on the network". Your options:

1. Buy a device that has an IP port and has IP control. Some Denon and Onkyo can connect to the network natively and are near-instantaneous to integrate with iRule without further purchase.

2. If you have a device or are buying one with RS232, buy an iTach IP2SL. It is (simply) an add-on Ethernet port for devices that don't have one, and it has a single 9-pin serial port. This is almost as good as native IP control as it does not have the immense hassles of connecting a spot of light with a receiver, and can support bidirectional communications (sometimes?)

3. If you have a device or are purchasing a device with IR,

buy an iTach IP2IR. You can run three emitters from this device and control three (or more if you want) devices by running the IR leads and gluing the emitters to the device. This is hardest, and has the most frustration.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimpleTheater* /forum/post/19782237
> 
> 
> Does the Global Cache need to be plugged into your router?



It has to be able to make a connection to your router, either through Wifi or direct wired communication. I would STRONGLY suggest finding a way to run a direct wire from your router to your cabinet. Use a cheap multiport switch to connect your components or iTachs. If you can only do WiFi, then the same iTach devices apply, but substitute "WF" for "IP" in the first two characters. note: you can do powerline ethernet as well, though I have no experience with this.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimpleTheater* /forum/post/19782237
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a solution sans the computer. Can this be done without a computer?



This is a trick question. It cannot be done without a computer. Some processor needs to actually execute the macros and generate the commands. Luckily, the iPhone (pad/whatever) is a far more powerful than you need.


Essentially, in this setup, you are trying to make your components devices on the network, connected through gateways. The iphone(s) is the control computer, on the same network. The iTachs can be thought of as "Baluns" that allow you to transmit the signal your component can understand over IP.



> Quote:
> I think its important that, except for the programming, this system needs to work almost as easily as an Apple product. I can't seem to find a "How To" on their website.



Yup. That is true. But we are not even close to this. Remember that MP3 format, libraries and players preceded iTunes and the iPod by at least a decade before the protocols stabilized enough for Apple to make it easy.


The problem right now is not the iRule software (it could be cleaner, but...). The problem is the components. To stretch the analogy, Apple could not have built an iTunes with automatic ripping of vinyl records. Contemporary A/V components by major manufacturers are still largely record players and 8-tracks with respect to their execution in the Internet arena.


----------



## George Omoregie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrdfoo* /forum/post/19783069
> 
> 
> thank you for that info it seems i must be missing something with MCE Controller i have downloaded there files but there is no install file, any help would be apreciated. i just cant seem to figure out the install process for mce controller.
> 
> 
> thanks



Greetings:

I download mcecontroller.zip, that did not contain any install files- you are correct, then with a quick search, I found one that installed on my system. let me know if you are still looking for one, or just PM.


George Omoregie.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19782499
> 
> 
> I don't know if the codes are correct, but if they are you would enter the volume up code in iRule as a network code using the following syntax:
> 
> 
> mc 0 2\\x0d
> 
> 
> The manual you linked confirms there's no specific code for volume up/down (strange), but the mc command appears to be able to send the code for any key on the remote control.
> 
> 
> Note that carriage return has to be entered as \\x0d, not as \
> 
> .





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19782733
> 
> 
> Thanks! I only need about 6 codes, so with that syntax help from you I should be able to build a quick test page for on/off vol+/-, mute, and the 3 inputs I need on the tv.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Your little push in the right direction was exactly what I needed, the little light went on in my head and I see how the syntax works for all commands. Much appreciated. Now for the testing....





I was able to create a new device, get my ip2sl hooked up to the tv and got it all up and running. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Glimmie

My HT is an addition with a dedicated heat pump and a wall t-stat in the room. Any suggestions for a new t-stat that would integrate well with the I-rule? My interface is a GC100.


I don't need whole house temperature control, just the HT.


TIA


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19783967
> 
> 
> I was able to create a new device, get my ip2sl hooked up to the tv and got it all up and running. Thanks for your help.



That's good. And I just noticed that on p.151 of the manual it lists all the other key codes that can be used with the mc command.


----------



## barrygordon

Glimmie, Take a look at the RCS TW43. I have used their products for years (RS 485) with no issues


The TW43 is not yet shipping, but the RS485 based units have shipped for years. US converters makes a TCP/IP to RS485/RS222/RS232 gateway that would enable communications between the iPxx and the RCS RS485 thaermostats, they are wired (Ethernet) not wi-fi units. RS485 can run over 4000 feet using 4 wires of a cat 5 cable


----------



## jimim

*Icon needed*


Does anyone have a source icon (iPhone) for nick jr?


it can be psd or png. even just a transparent icon and i can apply it to the blank icon myself.


thanks alot,

jimi


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19784332
> 
> 
> That's good. And I just noticed that on p.151 of the manual it lists all the other key codes that can be used with the mc command.



Yes, when I was first looking in to it and saw that the serial commands didn't include a volume up and down I was really bummed. But there was a thread at remote central that had the mc codes for volume but had \

as the carriage return. I sent the spreadsheet that I found to irule support along with the mc codes I pasted here. But they asked me some questions I didn't know the answer to until you cleared a few things up and I then took a 2nd look at the manual. Eureeka moment. I got it working, learned something and then passed on what I learned in the LG TV thread here at avs.


AVS and the great community here comes through again.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrdfoo* /forum/post/19783069
> 
> 
> thank you for that info it seems i must be missing something with MCE Controller i have downloaded there files but there is no install file, any help would be apreciated. i just cant seem to figure out the install process for mce controller.
> 
> 
> thanks



To expand on my earlier answer, download MCE Controller from Kindel Systems. Place a shortcut to the program in your start folder so it will start up with the computer. Download from the iRule site the MCEControl.commands file found in the downloads section, and use it to replace that file that came from the Kindel Systems download. The Irule download contains more commands that the stock one. You can also add commands by editing the commands file in notepad or xmlnotepad. Look at my previous messages in this thread for how to add keypress commands and commands to start PC programs. Import the MCE Controller 2 device into your iRule build. Drag and drop codes on buttons and links. Create new codes for the commands you've added to the MCEControl.commands file.


Click on the MCE Controller icon in the system tray and make sure that it is working in server mode and listening to port 5150 of the computer. When getting it to work you can leave the window open to see it receive and execute commands.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19784718
> 
> *Icon needed*
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a source icon (iPhone) for nick jr?
> 
> 
> it can be psd or png. even just a transparent icon and i can apply it to the blank icon myself.
> 
> 
> thanks alot,
> 
> jimi



If I knew better what you are talking about I could likely find something and put it on a default button this weekend. Do you want it on an iPad source button, or an iPhone source button, or some other button?


EDIT: Are you talking about nick jr. the TV station? Is this it?










If so I'd be happy to place that on a button of your choice.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimpleTheater* /forum/post/19782237
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused by the iRule.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I think its important that, except for the programming, this system needs to work almost as easily as an Apple product. I can't seem to find a "How To" on their website.



There are numerous tutorials on the iRule website, some basic, some advanced, and some in video.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I knew better what you are talking about I could likely find something and put it on a default button this weekend. Do you want it on an iPad source button, or an iPhone source button, or some other button?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Are you talking about nick jr. the TV station? Is this it?
> 
> 
> If so I'd be happy to place that on a button of your choice.



Lol ya my typing was aweful. I just reread it.


I meant the channel nick jr. On the iPhone Source button. The one with the four rounded corners. Does that make sense?










Even just a transparent psd of the nick jr is fine and I can apply it to the blank. Whatever is easier for u. I appreciate it!


Thanks

Jimi


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19785163
> 
> 
> If I knew better what you are talking about I could likely find something and put it on a default button this weekend. Do you want it on an iPad source button, or an iPhone source button, or some other button?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Are you talking about nick jr. the TV station? Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so I'd be happy to place that on a button of your choice.



that's the one Steve. If you could add it to some of your channel icons that would be great. though the user who asked you for it might want it on something else. In my system I just used your nickelodeon icon and put an orange nickjr label in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19785470
> 
> 
> Lol ya my typing was aweful. I just reread it.
> 
> 
> I meant the channel nick jr. On the iPhone Source button. The one with the four rounded corners. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even just a transparent psd of the nick jr is fine and I can apply it to the blank. Whatever is easier for u. I appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jimi



Sure, I'll add it to the standard blank source button, and provide it here where you can drag it off the page and upload it. And I'll make versions for my brass and burled walnut tv channel buttons.


By the way, the graphic I included in my post is a transparent png that can be dragged off the page and used with some editing.


----------



## cassioac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19783079
> 
> 
> There is. iRule will default to a particular panel and page when first opened, and you can set it up to move to a particular panel and page when you launch an application. If it is left running in the background it opens where it was before. Is that what you want changed?
> 
> 
> I don't follow. What navigation style window are you talking about, and how should it change? Are you suggesting that you should be able to hide the app button bar at the top? You can create your own links for navigation.



You're right, it goes to the last page opened, I would like it to go to a defined page, such as "home" when iPhone is restarted.


The navigation style window is a xcode template, that results those left-right scrolling when you press a button. The pages should be static, or at least have an option to be, so no left-right scrolling would be visible. Also there should be an option to hide (with password) the configuration pages, to avoid unauthorized users to erratically backup/restore gateways and mess the configuration up.


I'm having lot's of problems with my iPad, I have made about 20 pages with links, url, and about 20 gateways, and when I made the biggest irule / builder sync it started to crash almost all the time I open iRule. I restored my iPad original 4.2.1 (no jailbreak) and the problem persists. Is anyone aware of this bug?


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcs2tx* /forum/post/19781732
> 
> 
> I am using the Global Cache GC-100-06 with one of the included IR emitters attached to the front IR receiver on the UMC-1, which is on the far right side of the VFD and almost directly above of the Menu button. If you shine a flashlight on the VFD, you can see the receiver.
> 
> 
> I will forward screenshots by email.



Please do.. I am trying to get this thing working this weekend.. I have PMed you my email address. It must be the HEX CODES in the iRULE Builder database. Please send me all your configuration information from iRule and the Global Cache unit... This is really strange and has been bugging me for the last several days.. I am waiting for your response...


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cassioac* /forum/post/19786338
> 
> 
> You're right, it goes to the last page opened, I would like it to go to a defined page, such as "home" when iPhone is restarted.



You can assign it a start page, and it will go there when first started and when started after opening multitasking to close the program and start fresh. When is is resumed in mutitasking rather than started afresh, it resumes where it let off.



> Quote:
> The navigation style window is a xcode template, that results those left-right scrolling when you press a button. The pages should be static, or at least have an option to be, so no left-right scrolling would be visible. Also there should be an option to hide (with password) the configuration pages, to avoid unauthorized users to erratically backup/restore gateways and mess the configuration up.



I'm not sure I follow. When you press what button? A button in the app panel, a button in the bar above the panel, or the home button? I like to have multiple pages I can scroll to in a panel, and like the ability to go back or push the panels button to go to the panel list. I still use links for all of my navigation, but have not problem with letting the user go back or go to the panels list. I agree there should be a lockout for all configuration settings, with a password.


----------



## cassioac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cassioac* /forum/post/19786338
> 
> 
> I'm having lot's of problems with my iPad, I have made about 20 pages with links, url, and about 20 gateways, and when I made the biggest irule / builder sync it started to crash almost all the time I open iRule. I restored my iPad original 4.2.1 (no jailbreak) and the problem persists. Is anyone aware of this bug?



Ok, I think I found what the problem was. iRule was trying to find an unavailable gateway (I disconnected it from power by mistake, and it was an iTach RS232 ethernet gateway). Anyway it shouldn't crash due to that.


That's another issue that should be solved in next version, it takes forever to evaluate if gateway is or is not available (when any gateway in the network is NOT available). Let's say some gateways are local IP addresses and some are remote IP addresses, if I am not home and want to access a remote IP I configured (eg. open my garage using my iPhone) and local IP address are not available, I get stuck on the finding gateways page (and now I realize the iRule crashes also).


Gateway timeout should be configurable in the settings pages, or at least this gateway find thing should run in background and smoother.


And also there should be a page in iRule to see which gateways are connected/available and which are not for troubleshooting purposes.


----------



## cassioac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19786501
> 
> 
> You can assign it a start page, and it will go there when first started and when started after opening multitasking to close the program and start fresh. When is is resumed in mutitasking rather than started afresh, it resumes where it let off.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I follow. When you press what button? A button in the app panel, a button in the bar above the panel, or the home button? I like to have multiple pages I can scroll to in a panel, and like the ability to go back or push the panels button to go to the panel list. I still use links for all of my navigation, but have not problem with letting the user go back or go to the panels list. I agree there should be a lockout for all configuration settings, with a password.



The link button, I mean. The right-left scrolling is totally unnecessary if you create a link button navigation system, which is much easier to find information, and most systems such as amx based system uses this kind of navigation, which is much better for users.


Xcode navigation pages are not meant to be used together with this kind of button navigation, it has no use to me, with 20 pages and only one panel, to have to scroll within 20 pages to find something(there's really no need for other panels, when using this kind of link navigation). It just doesn't look professional, and iRule has the potential to achieve professionalism with some changes.


Cheers


Cassio


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcs2tx* /forum/post/19781732
> 
> 
> I am using the Global Cache GC-100-06 with one of the included IR emitters attached to the front IR receiver on the UMC-1, which is on the far right side of the VFD and almost directly above of the Menu button. If you shine a flashlight on the VFD, you can see the receiver.
> 
> 
> I will forward screenshots by email.



I am waiting for your help.....


----------



## cassioac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19786501
> 
> 
> You can assign it a start page, and it will go there when first started and when started after opening multitasking to close the program and start fresh. When is is resumed in mutitasking rather than started afresh, it resumes where it let off.



And how do I do that please?


----------



## dimond

Hello


Recent acquisition :

4X4 True Matrix HDMI 1.3a Powered Switch w/ Remote Controller (Rev. 3.0)

from Monoprice.










On the www site, a comment showed below.


Was hoping someone could advise how to get the commands below into a file that is useful in builder....


(I'm new to RS232....)


Thanks !

Steve D



************************************

From Monoprice www :


My only complaint is that the switch will only go to an input if that input is alive and powered up. This caused me to change my macros to wait a bit before calling a switch on the Monoprice 4x4.


Here are the 232 commands, working and tested. A regular null modem cable works (you can get at most electronic stores) female DB-9 on both ends. Baud is 9600, N, 8, 1


commands are simple (same as the commands for the 4x2 model) "X, NOT(X), d5, 7b"


X just goes from 0 to F as as you see below...


NOT is the byte opposite. So in hex, NOT(00) is FF


4 characters total (hex for all)


output 1: input 1 "00,ff,d5,7b"

input 2 "01,fe,d5,7b"

input 3 "02,fd,d5,7b"

input 4 "03,fc,d5,7b"

output2: input 1 "04,fb,d5,7b"

input 2 "05,fa,d5,7b"

input 3 "06,f9,d5,7b"

input 4 "07,f8,d5,7b"

output3: input 1 "08,f7,d5,7b"

input 2 "09,f6,d5,7b"

input 3 "0a,f5,d5,7b"

input 4 "0b,f4,d5,7b"

output4: input 1 "0c,f3,d5,7b"

input 2 "0d,f2,d5,7b"

input 3 "0e,f1,d5,7b"

input 4 "0f,f0,d5,7b"


**note, a regular null modem cable will NOT work with the computer software they provide, as the pinout of the cable they recommend is unusual and different. null modem cable works fine for home automation 232 control however. if you like, you can create a custom cable for the computer controlled software to work. this cable is pins 1-9 all straight through, except for pins 2 and 3 which are crossed. this custom cable will do both the 232 hom automation control, and their software.


----------



## cassioac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dimond* /forum/post/19787182
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> Recent acquisition :
> 
> 4X4 True Matrix HDMI 1.3a Powered Switch w/ Remote Controller (Rev. 3.0)
> 
> from Monoprice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the www site, a comment showed below.
> 
> 
> Was hoping someone could advise how to get the commands below into a file that is useful in builder....
> 
> 
> (I'm new to RS232....)
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Steve D
> 
> 
> 
> ************************************
> 
> From Monoprice www :
> 
> 
> My only complaint is that the switch will only go to an input if that input is alive and powered up. This caused me to change my macros to wait a bit before calling a switch on the Monoprice 4x4.
> 
> 
> Here are the 232 commands, working and tested. A regular null modem cable works (you can get at most electronic stores) female DB-9 on both ends. Baud is 9600, N, 8, 1
> 
> 
> commands are simple (same as the commands for the 4x2 model) "X, NOT(X), d5, 7b"
> 
> 
> X just goes from 0 to F as as you see below...
> 
> 
> NOT is the byte opposite. So in hex, NOT(00) is FF
> 
> 
> 4 characters total (hex for all)
> 
> 
> output 1: input 1 "00,ff,d5,7b"
> 
> input 2 "01,fe,d5,7b"
> 
> input 3 "02,fd,d5,7b"
> 
> input 4 "03,fc,d5,7b"
> 
> output2: input 1 "04,fb,d5,7b"
> 
> input 2 "05,fa,d5,7b"
> 
> input 3 "06,f9,d5,7b"
> 
> input 4 "07,f8,d5,7b"
> 
> output3: input 1 "08,f7,d5,7b"
> 
> input 2 "09,f6,d5,7b"
> 
> input 3 "0a,f5,d5,7b"
> 
> input 4 "0b,f4,d5,7b"
> 
> output4: input 1 "0c,f3,d5,7b"
> 
> input 2 "0d,f2,d5,7b"
> 
> input 3 "0e,f1,d5,7b"
> 
> input 4 "0f,f0,d5,7b"
> 
> 
> **note, a regular null modem cable will NOT work with the computer software they provide, as the pinout of the cable they recommend is unusual and different. null modem cable works fine for home automation 232 control however. if you like, you can create a custom cable for the computer controlled software to work. this cable is pins 1-9 all straight through, except for pins 2 and 3 which are crossed. this custom cable will do both the 232 hom automation control, and their software.



try "0f,f0,d5,7b\\x0D" (without quotes) for output4 / input4 for example.

Go in the builder, create a new device, add a network device code and put 0f,f0,d5,7b\\x0D in data.


Drag the code to a button, create gateway in irule for the rs232 interface, map device to gateway in irule.


cheers


Cassio


----------



## jvm2

First of all I'd like to thank cubesys/iRule for developing what promises to be such a fun and useful product and everyone else on this forum, and in this thread (Barry in particular) for all the input. I am starting to play with iRule and I would like to use the RS232 ports on my components (which I feel would be a more robust channel of communication than IR and be capable of 2way feedback in the future.) While the iTach devices look handy I'd like to avoid buying so many of them and trying to setup a port server / terminal server (bought used off of eBay) instead. My question is how complicated are they to setup? And if I buy an older 10baseT terminal server will it impact the speed of my network? I assume they would allow multiple connections (like the iTach and not like the GC-100.) I am certainly no computer expert (may be obvious) but I do have a small amount of programming experience and I am willing to fumble around a bit. Does anyone have any experience or advice to share?


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SimpleTheater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused by the iRule. Exactly what do you need to get this thing working?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I know:
> 
> 1) You need an iPod/iPhone/iPad
> 
> 2) You need a Global Cache Itach
> 
> 
> Does the Global Cache connect IR emitters to your components?
> 
> Does the Global Cache need to be plugged into your router?
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a solution sans the computer. Can this be done without a computer?
> 
> 
> I think its important that, except for the programming, this system needs to work almost as easily as an Apple product. I can't seem to find a "How To" on their website.



It will take a long time for you to get it to work. Not simple like an apple product.


----------



## cboengrand

Hello


I am new to iRule. I have read on this forum that it is not possible to download a complete configuration from the iRule builder yet, but is there another way to do this (email?)

I was a Pronto user and it was very helpful to have a good starting ground (not having to design everything: button, frames, tv logos...)


Thanks


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keyvan* /forum/post/19639255
> 
> 
> In case anyone is interested, I was asked to write a short piece on iRule for a UK Home Automation website. It is now online at:
> 
> http://www.automatedhome.co.uk/Revie...che-Setup.html
> 
> 
> K



Great article for newbies, congrats!

I started hoping when you talked about Sonos, and then got disappointed soon after when I realised you did not have a solution. There was one for the Pronto (not perfect but not bad), there is no reason why one should not become available for Irule. Sonos seems to be open to the principle.


----------



## d-one




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/18891004
> 
> 
> I got my holy Grail working this morning. I can control my whole av setup in Irule. Plex can be controlled by modifying the xbmc SendKey commands with Action commands and specifying port 3000 in http. Thank you. ITach and Irule = pure bliss



Hi


I'm trying to get plex working with my irule, but am not having any luck.


Please could you share the love and let me know how it's done.


I have tried using xbmc through the network gateway.


So excited to get this system complete.


Thanks


Darren


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/19788338
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> I am new to iRule. I have read on this forum that it is not possible to download a complete configuration from the iRule builder yet, but is there another way to do this (email?)
> 
> I was a Pronto user and it was very helpful to have a good starting ground (not having to design everything: button, frames, tv logos...)
> 
> 
> Thanks



You can download the default user interface, here:
http://www.iruleathome.com/support/downloads.html 

It's a great starting point.


----------



## mborner

I have a general question regarding the image libraries. I am using the *trial* version of iRule and what I would like to do is browse the image libraries and find a button image that I can save, edit in Photoshop, then upload the button back into the library for use in my project. For example, my Directv remote has a button called "back". I can't find a button called "back" in the library but I found the perfect "blank" button. I would like to save this button and edit it so that it reads "back". When I right click on an image, there is no option to save it. Is this possible in the *non-trial* version?


----------



## tcs2tx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19786888
> 
> 
> I am waiting for your help.....



Yesterday morning I sent an email to the address you provided by PM.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcs2tx* /forum/post/19788824
> 
> 
> Yesterday morning I sent an email to the address you provided by PM.



I did not receive it... Please confirm the email address.. I PMed the email address again....


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19788789
> 
> 
> I have a general question regarding the image libraries. I am using the *trial* version of iRule and what I would like to do is browse the image libraries and find a button image that I can save, edit in Photoshop, then upload the button back into the library for use in my project. For example, my Directv remote has a button called "back". I can't find a button called "back" in the library but I found the perfect "blank" button. I would like to save this button and edit it so that it reads "back". When I right click on an image, there is no option to save it. Is this possible in the *non-trial* version?



Hi and welcome to iRule.


User created buttons you find in the library can be used as is in iRule but cannot be saved and edited in Photoshop regardless of trial/non-trial.


You can find default Photoshop-able buttons available to anyone (trial or non-trial) at the iRule website here: http://www.iruleathome.com/support/downloads.html 


If you can't find what you need there, let me know which button you need and I maybe I have one I can send it to you. Or ask others for a specific button here on the forum


Jim


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19785686
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll add it to the standard blank source button, and provide it here where you can drag it off the page and upload it. And I'll make versions for my brass and burled walnut tv channel buttons.
> 
> 
> By the way, the graphic I included in my post is a transparent png that can be dragged off the page and used with some editing.



Perfect! I can do what I need to so U don't have to take the time. I'm just not the greatest at cleaning up images to make what is needed transparent. After that point I'm usually fine.










thanks for this,

jimi


----------



## jbb122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19782035
> 
> 
> I posted the network and IR codes for the Yamaha x67 series here (look for an Excel spreadsheet in the ircode folder). According to the spreadsheet the volume memory codes are only supported by the 767 and higher, but I can't verify that myself (to use them, you would first store the current volume level by sending a volume memory code, then later you send the corresponding volume recall code to go directly to the stored volume level).



Thanks for the codes - I'll give it a go. However, I'm unsure where to put these codes. I've tried a simple wellknown MUTE and put the commands in "Network Codes". I tried all the codes:

7A-1C

7A85-1CE3

7A-1CE2

7A85-1CE2


None of them seem to mute the receiver.


Am I missing something? Do I need to convert above codes to HEX or something?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/19789008
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome to iRule.
> 
> 
> User created buttons you find in the library can be used as is in iRule but cannot be saved and edited in Photoshop regardless of trial/non-trial.
> 
> 
> You can find default Photoshop-able buttons available to anyone (trial or non-trial) at the iRule website here: http://www.iruleathome.com/support/downloads.html
> 
> 
> If you can't find what you need there, let me know which button you need and I maybe I have one I can send it to you. Or ask others for a specific button here on the forum
> 
> 
> Jim



This is exactly what I was looking for:







Editable versions of the default black round buttons. I don't know how I missed it on their site.

Thanks.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbb122* /forum/post/19789081
> 
> 
> Thanks for the codes - I'll give it a go. However, I'm unsure where to put these codes. I've tried a simple wellknown MUTE and put the commands in "Network Codes". I tried all the codes:
> 
> 7A-1C
> 
> 7A85-1CE3
> 
> 7A-1CE2
> 
> 7A85-1CE2
> 
> 
> None of them seem to mute the receiver.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? Do I need to convert above codes to HEX or something?



Yes, to enter IR codes yourself you need to convert them to hex and put them under Hex codes.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d-one* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get plex working with my irule, but am not having any luck.
> 
> 
> Please could you share the love and let me know how it's done.
> 
> 
> I have tried using xbmc through the network gateway.
> 
> 
> So excited to get this system complete.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Darren



Darren, I posted this a few pages back. I ended up having to use SENDKEY on my enter button and up and down arrows. I was getting hung up in sub menus when resuming a previously viewed movie or tv episode.


"Plex will work with the xbmc command set in irule you will just need to edit the commands using the ACTION commands. You'll find here http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title...erver_HTTP_API and http://trac.xbmc.org/browser/branche...ey.h?rev=16176 try to stay away from using SENDKEY. This will get you by in the short term. Elan has stated at the plex fourms that the new database and media manager will have full REST HTTP capabilities soon. This means that a plex server http interface will soon follow. Then you will be able to embed the web page in irule and have full control with metadata."


API key was released as a holiday treat, so more good things to come. If your running latest version of plex you can see the possibilities with the new beta coca manager at http://localplexmachineip:32400/manage 


Try using http gateway and not network gateway.


----------



## Mizell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbb122* /forum/post/19789081
> 
> 
> Thanks for the codes - I'll give it a go. However, I'm unsure where to put these codes. I've tried a simple wellknown MUTE and put the commands in "Network Codes". I tried all the codes:
> 
> 7A-1C
> 
> 7A85-1CE3
> 
> 7A-1CE2
> 
> 7A85-1CE2
> 
> 
> None of them seem to mute the receiver.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? Do I need to convert above codes to HEX or something?



JBB122


To add your own codes to a Device, you need to add a new Device Code under your device you want to add it to (right click) so if it's a Hex code, throw it under the Hex code file, Global Cache code etc, etc.


Incidentally, I have a Yamaha 667 with my client and have been using the file I downloaded from the iRule Device files. Someone has cataloged them nicely by year, so I grabbed the 2011 version. Be sure to grab both the MAIN ZONE and the ZONE 2 files so you can control of both zones. So far I've had zero problems and I'm controlling it using a standard stereo mini-plug straight from the iTach to the IR in on the Yamaha. The only code that was missing was the 10+ so I learned that and threw it in.


Hope this helps


----------



## pglover19

All,


I am looking for the Comcast TV Channel image for CNN (Comcast Channel 234), and Comcast Sportnet HD (Comcast Channel 252) in the default theme (black background). I could not find these in the iRule Builder database.


Please advise where I can find these images....


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cassioac* /forum/post/19786917
> 
> 
> And how do I do that please?



By designating your page the home page in the properties panel.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19789049
> 
> 
> Perfect! I can do what I need to so U don't have to take the time. I'm just not the greatest at cleaning up images to make what is needed transparent. After that point I'm usually fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for this,
> 
> jimi



Here is a button you can drag off the page and use in iRule:











EDIT: Here are ones on my brass and walnut burl buttons:


















I've saved these two to my libraries.


----------



## satchels

Does anyone have a link to a quick start to get iRule working with XBMC? I have used both the XBMC light and XBMC http devices, but for the life of me the xbmc does not recognize any button presses.


I am using this code for the up button - xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=SendKey(270) and using this code for the left button - xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=Action(1).


Im assuming the green icon in the lower right hand corner of the panel signals that it has connected to the gateway(which is my pc with xbmc on it). Any help would be much appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *satchels* /forum/post/19790357
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a link to a quick start to get iRule working with XBMC? I have used both the XBMC light and XBMC http devices, but for the life of me the xbmc does not recognize any button presses.
> 
> 
> I am using this code for the up button - xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=SendKey(270) and using this code for the left button - xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=Action(1).
> 
> 
> Im assuming the green icon in the lower right hand corner of the panel signals that it has connected to the gateway(which is my pc with xbmc on it). Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'd make sure that XBMC is set up to communicate via the network on the port you are using, and that you are using an HTTP gateway for XBMC Lite.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19790257
> 
> 
> Here is a button you can drag off the page and use in iRule:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here are ones on my brass and walnut burl buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've saved these two to my libraries.



Thanks! Awesome!


I hate to do this but do u have one for "the Hub"? IT only has to be transparent logo. i can take it from there. . .


thanks Steve,


jim


----------



## satchels

I can control xbmc from the xbmc remote inside the app store and from the airmouse app as well so im fairly certain the port is good. Just using port 80.


Inside the Builder should I be using the device called xbmc http or xbmc light?


----------



## satchels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19790383
> 
> 
> I'd make sure that XBMC is set up to communicate via the network on the port you are using, and that you are using an HTTP gateway for XBMC Lite.



Figured it out, didn't realize that the name for the gateway configuration was the USERNAME.


Thanks for the assistance


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Awesome!
> 
> 
> I hate to do this but do u have one for "the Hub"? IT only has to be transparent logo. i can take it from there. . .
> 
> 
> thanks Steve,
> 
> 
> jim



Sure, but what is the Hub?


EDIT: Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19791582
> 
> 
> Sure, but what is the Hub?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Is this what you are looking for?



Ya I never heard of it before I found a new transformers series that is on it and now I never remembercwhat channel it is! Lol


U rock!


Jimi


----------



## Bbbullock

I'm having problems with Entrances. They only seem to execute the first command in the sequence. I've tried inserting delays, but to no avail. I've tried shifting the order, and the new first command executes...so seems to prove my theory.


Anyone know what to do to fix this problem?


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19791582
> 
> 
> Sure, but what is the Hub?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Is this what you are looking for?



Steve,


I am looking for the Comcast TV Channel image for CNN (Comcast Channel 234), and Comcast Sportnet HD (Comcast Channel 252). Can you create some buttons for these channels. I am using the default theme (black background)...


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19792456
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> 
> I am looking for the Comcast TV Channel image for CNN (Comcast Channel 234), and Comcast Sportnet HD (Comcast Channel 252). Can you create some buttons for these channels. I am using the default theme (black background)...



Odd that they are not in the default image library. Here is CNN and a first take on CSN:

















I'm going to work on them more later when I have time, so expect something better later. I have to stop now, though.


----------



## Dkolchins

I am trying to connect my Global Cache ITACH Serial to my B&K components avr507 through the serial port and it will not respond to programmed buttons. I can see the lights working on the ITACH, but commands are not operating the B&K. Here is what I have done. What am I missing?


1. ITach plugged into router and visible on the network.

2. programmed a simple screen, added the B&K receiver device, created a volume button and dropped the corresponding command from the database onto the screen. Button shows programmed, but I cannot see a code set on the button. If I select the button on the left side menu in irulebuilder (panels area), the properties of the button says Volume Down with Type - Database Code. I do not see any hex or global cache codes listed. I assume the database code is known and will convert to appropriate Hex / serial command?

3. Synched the screen to my Ipad. I have the gateway and devices programmed as well.

4. Press the buttons and they show communication on the IPAD screen. The lights on the global cache light up for data receive and send on the ethernet as well as the light next to the serial port.

5. NO Change to volume on the unit?


I have already checked the cables and the serial conversion and can directly connect and control my AVR507 from my laptop.


What am I missing. Assistance is greatly appreciated.


regards,

DK


----------



## jbb122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19789440
> 
> 
> JBB122
> 
> Incidentally, I have a Yamaha 667 with my client and have been using the file I downloaded from the iRule Device files. Someone has cataloged them nicely by year, so I grabbed the 2011 version. Be sure to grab both the MAIN ZONE and the ZONE 2 files so you can control of both zones. So far I've had zero problems and I'm controlling it using a standard stereo mini-plug straight from the iTach to the IR in on the Yamaha. The only code that was missing was the 10+ so I learned that and threw it in.



Excellent! Thanks for letting me know. Did you figure out if the 667 supported "VOLUME MEMORY" and recall certain volume settings or how do you increase/decrease volume quickly since the 0.5 dB for each press is quite slow.


----------



## barrygordon

Dkolchins, AFAIK Database codes are IR Codes. They are not serial (RS232) codes. They are the codes supplied by iRule from a database of IR codes that they license from a third party. Serial (RS232 codes) have to be developed on your own or found if they exist.


I have quite a bit of duocumentation on the B&K RS232 system which they call BKC-DIP including codes, message layout and format. I have one of their series 5 preamps that I used over RS232 for whole house audio. If you drop me an email, my name is barry and my domain is the-gordons.net, so my email is the obvious, I will send the info to you.


Be warned if you have no experience programming serial communications it can be a bit daunting.


The program on my Web site TCPIP Explorer, while not specificaly built to do serial communications, can be used to drive an iTach via TCP to see how it operates in serial mode and send commands to it to see how the B&K device responds. Unfortunately I don't have an iTach with a serial port to test with.


I do however have a device that is similar to the itach for serial comms, and have been meaning to try it out so if I get some time on Monday I will see what I can do. It is much cheaper than an itach and does tcp-serial on a single port.


----------



## kd_cooke

I finally completed my iRule panels and have everything setup -- this replaced a first generation Pronto. While I find the iRule system more flexible, I miss the simplicity of a single hardware/panel device.


I have one issue and one question:


1. All of my devices (sans my TiVo) are controlled via an iTech -- it works GREAT! I opted to control my TiVo natively via IP; because of this method, I'm having a gateway issue about 25-50% of the time -- especially if I navigate away from iRule on my iPad and then return... In short, iRule needs to reconnect to the gateway, which takes anywhere from 3-10 seconds. FAR too long for my wife, who's used to instant access when needing to satisfy 2 year-old triplet TV watching habits 


I'm thinking of picking up a duel emitter for my iTech (all three ports are taken at the moment), but wanted to see if there's something else I might tweak with the native TCP/IP access to the TiVo to aliviate the gateway reconnect issue (the iTech does not do this).


2. Now that my iPad landscape solution is set, I'm going to create portrait and iPhone/iTouch versions. Can anyone share tips on how to handle this -- my initial research seems to indicate that I'll need to recreate the button layout, macros and codes from scratch  Any update on a copy or duplicate function within iRule to move from landscape to portrait or from iPad to iPhone?


TIA


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19786343
> 
> 
> Please do.. I am trying to get this thing working this weekend.. I have PMed you my email address. It must be the HEX CODES in the iRULE Builder database. Please send me all your configuration information from iRule and the Global Cache unit... This is really strange and has been bugging me for the last several days.. I am waiting for your response...



I finally figured out how to control the Emotiva UMC-1 using iRULE. The configuration of the Global Cache device as well as the configuration in the iRule Builder was correct. The IR HEX Codes in the iRULE database for the Emotive UMC-1 (Milled Remote) is working correctly now.. So, on to the solution. I had to turn the power off on the UMC-1 device by flipping the power button located on the back of the unit. I waited for 2 minutes and then flipped the power button on the back to the on position. Now everything is working flawlessly. I found this solution on the EmotivaLounge website.


In addition, rather than putting the IR emitter on the front the UMC-1 device, I am using the IR input on the back of the UMC-1 device. The IR Input uses a 3.5mm stereo jack and will accept the IR input from any IR repeater. So, you don't have to put an IR emitter on the front panel of the UMC-1 device.


Happy iRULE customer right now....


----------



## cassioac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bbbullock* /forum/post/19792367
> 
> 
> I'm having problems with Entrances. They only seem to execute the first command in the sequence. I've tried inserting delays, but to no avail. I've tried shifting the order, and the new first command executes...so seems to prove my theory.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what to do to fix this problem?



Try 0.5 seconds delay instead of the default 0.2.


Cheers


----------



## Bbbullock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cassioac* /forum/post/19794997
> 
> 
> Try 0.5 seconds delay instead of the default 0.2.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for the advice! It worked perfectly with this modification!!


----------



## Bbbullock

I have an old DirecTV Tivo unit (Sony model SAT-T60) and have not yet found a code set that works with it.


Anyone know which iRule device code set I should use?


----------



## kd_cooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bbbullock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice! It worked perfectly with this modification!!



On a related note, how are folks using entrance commands versus macros (command lists assigned to a button or link). Is there also a way to create alias buttons--buttons that point to other buttons or macros. As I've set this up now, I need to touch the same code lists on many pages (instead of changing it once).


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd_cooke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Now that my iPad landscape solution is set, I'm going to create portrait and iPhone/iTouch versions. Can anyone share tips on how to handle this -- my initial research seems to indicate that I'll need to recreate the button layout, macros and codes from scratch  Any update on a copy or duplicate function within iRule to move from landscape to portrait or from iPad to iPhone?
> 
> 
> TIA



Unfortunately you are correct. It is manual. I did not bother with portrait on the iPad and landscape on the iPod for that reason.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19792678
> 
> 
> Odd that they are not in the default image library. Here is CNN and a first take on CSN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to work on them more later when I have time, so expect something better later. I have to stop now, though.



As promised, here is a btter version of the CSN button:











I couldn't find a usable version of the HD logo, but I'll keep looking.

EDIT: Here is an HD version:


----------



## cdhutch

Hello,

I purchased an iRule Builder account a few months back. I have been unable to sync my iPod touch app (v1.71) with the iRule Builder today--I get a "Wrong user credentials" error message soon after I attempt to sync. I can log into the iRule Builder online without issue. I have reinstalled the iPod app and have verified multiple times that I am entering the correct google.com password.

The only distractor is that I recently changed my google.com password.

I would appreciate anyone's ideas for a solution.

Thank you,

Craig


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19786343
> 
> 
> Please do.. I am trying to get this thing working this weekend.. I have PMed you my email address. It must be the HEX CODES in the iRULE Builder database. Please send me all your configuration information from iRule and the Global Cache unit... This is really strange and has been bugging me for the last several days.. I am waiting for your response...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19796093
> 
> 
> As promised, here is a btter version of the CSN button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a usable version of the HD logo, but I'll keep looking.
> 
> EDIT: Here is an HD version:



Thank you so much Steve.. You rock!!!


----------



## Glimmie

How would you toggle a relay on the GC100. It seems it wants a separate button to turn on the relay and turn off. I just want to close and open the relay for about 200ms with a single button push. Ideally you would need to specify a pulse period as well although 200ms would be pretty generic for most applications.


Any ideas?


TIA


----------



## Axel

When I see the beautiful work people like Steve do, I am getting 'button-envy'. I would also like to create a few buttons of my own. From what I have heard the best software for this would be Photoshop, but it is rather pricey and probably way more complex than it needed to be for this kind of work. I was wondering if there were less expensive and/or complex options out there, that would still do the trick. I played with Gimp, but was not too thrilled.


TIA!

____

Axel


----------



## kd_cooke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I see the beautiful work people like Steve do, I am getting 'button-envy'. I would also like to create a few buttons of my own. From what I have heard the best software for this would be Photoshop, but it is rather pricey and probably way more complex than it needed to be for this kind of work. I was wondering if there were less expensive and/or complex options out there, that would still do the trick. I played with Gimp, but was not too thrilled.
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Check out paint.net ( http://www.getpaint.net/ ). Not as feature rich as Photoshop, but will do the trick for creating overlays and transparent png files.


----------



## barrygordon

Glimmie,


The GC devices do not allow for a relay toggle. AFAIK, the iRule system does not allow for a TCPIP command (turn the relay On) followed by a programmable delay (the On Time), followed by another command (turn the relay off) which would do what you want.


Other devices do. I have been very successful with RS232/relay driver boards from weeder tech. They run about $60 and could be fed from an iTach and daisy chained.


There are many relay boards that are ethernet controlled but they are expensive.


----------



## jaga01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19783967
> 
> 
> I was able to create a new device, get my ip2sl hooked up to the tv and got it all up and running. Thanks for your help.



Hi SeldomSeen31, Thanks for your work with RS232 and LG. I have not brokken the code until you showed me your progress. Now I have just set up my iTouch to control my LG SL8500 with RS232 Codes. At last. In my search i have found the following LG home page, that describes their RS232 codes. It is as follows:
http://www.lgrs232.com/ It contains a program that makes it possible to control and test the codes from your pc.

I had to change the baud rate in my itack devise to 9600 before it worked. Did you also do that or did you just use the default 19200 baud rate?

Strange enough my codes for on and off are oppisite of what it sayes in the manual.

My POWER ON is = ka 00 01\\x0d

Power OFF is= ka 00 00\\x0d

I decided to use two caracters but I dont really think it matters.

But again Thanks for your inspiration.

BRDGS,

Jacob


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd_cooke* /forum/post/19796710
> 
> 
> Check out paint.net ( http://www.getpaint.net/ ). Not as feature rich as Photoshop, but will do the trick for creating overlays and transparent png files.



Will do. Thanks for the tip!

____

Axel


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19796776
> 
> 
> Glimmie,
> 
> 
> The GC devices do not allow for a relay toggle. AFAIK, the iRule system does not allow for a TCPIP command (turn the relay On) followed by a programmable delay (the On Time), followed by another command (turn the relay off) which would do what you want.
> 
> 
> Other devices do. I have been very successful with RS232/relay driver boards from weeder tech. They run about $60 and could be fed from an iTach and daisy chained.
> 
> 
> There are many relay boards that are ethernet controlled but they are expensive.



Hmmm, I can build a board with RS232 or even TCP/IP with a WEB server on chip. ATmel makes several embedded WEB server devices.


This is part of a project to remote the 20x2 LCD display on my Lexicon DC1 processor under my screen so I have some visual feedback. OSD no good because it's only composite video. The DC1 internal display is a standard 20x2 LCD format and I can parallel another VFD display with it - I already tested this. So I need to:


1) Buffer the DC1 data buss to the outside world.

2) Go thru an FPGA in a small box to allow putting the display to sleep and controlling the brightness by injecting commands to the slave display while the DC1 LCD address is quiet.

3) Come up with a way to drive a 60 foot cable, probably just TTL but may need RS422 per bit, 11 total.

4) The relay is needed to remotely turn the screen display on and off.


-or-


build a box that takes the DC1 composite menu video, uprezzes it to 1080P. Then keys it over the projector feed. Problem: Damn HDCP and access to HDMI parts.


Crazy huh?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19796474
> 
> 
> How would you toggle a relay on the GC100. It seems it wants a separate button to turn on the relay and turn off. I just want to close and open the relay for about 200ms with a single button push. Ideally you would need to specify a pulse period as well although 200ms would be pretty generic for most applications.



Since you have commands to set the state to ON or OFF, why can't you just attach both commands to the same button in iRule with a delay in between?


And feedback in iRule is coming (soon I think), so if your Lexicon can supply all the info over RS232 you will be able to see it on your iPhone.


----------



## Glimmie

I am trying to get my hands around the menuing structure of I-Rule. In the sample page what does the Activity page do? It seems redundant and deleting it seems to do no harm?


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19796938
> 
> 
> Since you have commands to set the state to ON or OFF, why can't you just attach both commands to the same button in iRule with a delay in between?



Cant seem to put a delay there. It always goes to the top of the button tree.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19796943
> 
> 
> Cant seem to put a delay there. It always goes to the top of the button tree.



Once you have all the commands and delays you want on a button, you can right click on any one of them and select "move up" or "move down".


----------



## barrygordon

I know the Lexicon MC-1 had full RS232 operations as I still have one. I am almost positive I could read back the display. Unfortunately at this time iRule will do nothing with what it gets back. Didn't the DC-1 do the same thing?


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19797205
> 
> 
> I know the Lexicon MC-1 had full RS232 operations as I still have one. I am almost positive I could read back the display. Unfortunately at this time iRule will do nothing with what it gets back. Didn't the DC-1 do the same thing?



RS232 was not implemented until the DC2. I implemented my own DC1 RS232 interface in 1999 using an 8751 micro and 4066 CMOS switches across the buttons I wanted to "push" remotely. Only used this for source selection as it was rather limited.


I also wired but never wrote the code to read back the source LEDs and send that out the RS232 port. They of course use a multiplexed array for the entire front panel so it's not as simple as just looking for voltage on the LED. I has to be timed with the scanning from the DC1 CPU.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19797087
> 
> 
> Once you have all the commands and delays you want on a button, you can right click on any one of them and select "move up" or "move down".



Thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## Steve Goff

I'm trying something new to work with the new white buttons. This is a work inprogress:


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19797789
> 
> 
> I'm trying something new to work with the new white buttons. This is a work inprogress:




Steve,


I really likecthe looks with this new one. Very cool!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19797905
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> 
> I really likecthe looks with this new one. Very cool!



Thanks! Here is a better one:


----------



## Zellarman

According to iTunes, the 2.2.1 software I'm running on my iPod touch is the latest software available, but when I try to download the iRule app, it says it's not compatible, and requires the iPhone 3.1.3 software. So how do I put "iPhone" software on my iPod?


----------



## Aesculus

Hook it up to iTunes and let it update it. Are you using the latest iTunes? My 2.2.1 iPOD Touch is now using 4.2.1


----------



## starhubble

Hello!


A few quick questions:


1) Is it possible to use the WOL feature of iRule as a separate command and not have it subsequently connecting to MCE Commander? What I would like to do is just power on my PC and then use the HTTP Gateway to control XBMC.


2) Is there something similar to the Logitech PS3 adapter for the Wii? Any other workaround for simply powering on the Wii using iRule (no additional controls needed in my case!)?


3) The Xtreamer Pro has an iPhone app which uses HTTP commands. Would it be possible include these commands in iRule the same way as with XBMC?


Thanks!


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19798263
> 
> 
> According to iTunes, the 2.2.1 software I'm running on my iPod touch is the latest software available, but when I try to download the iRule app, it says it's not compatible, and requires the iPhone 3.1.3 software. So how do I put "iPhone" software on my iPod?



There was a procedure required to update to 3.x. Google around and you'll find the answer. Updating to 4.x was handled by iTunes.


----------



## Wrekk76

I would like to have a iRULE forum with sub-threads for specific issues, am I just blind or do we only have this big thread where we post everything?










Would like more sharing of ideas, every thing from GUI to technical... in sub threads so you easier can find what you look at... does anyone agree, or am I just a crazy person?











Steve Goff, like your buttons! keep up the good work!


I'm working on "intergrating" XBMC in iRule.

Have come so far that I can scroll the covers of my movie library, press to play. And a progressbar on current playing video/audio. Any one else done somthing with XBMC?


----------



## Wrekk76

Nothing nearly done! just a prof of concept..


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know the Lexicon MC-1 had full RS232 operations as I still have one. I am almost positive I could read back the display. Unfortunately at this time iRule will do nothing with what it gets back. Didn't the DC-1 do the same thing?



Hi Barry wondering if you can help, I have created two remotes, what I have done is used the default panels direct tv and blue ray and amended some of the buttons to suit and they work fine the problem I'm facing is selecting between the two, instead of switching between the two on the same page I have to keep going back to the panel list to select either watch a movie or watch tv. Can you explain how I can select a device from a panel page?


----------



## RustyWatkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrekk76* /forum/post/19800375
> 
> 
> Nothing nearly done! just a prof of concept..



Wow! that is NICE!!!


----------



## Wrekk76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RustyWatkins* /forum/post/19801175
> 
> 
> Wow! that is NICE!!!



thanx ... planing to make it wow .. anyway


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrekk76* /forum/post/19801210
> 
> 
> thanx ... planing to make it wow .. anyway



And hope to share with the rest of us how you incorporate xbmc into iRule. I have a Boxeebox, and I would love to see my movies gallery displayed in iRule.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19801011
> 
> 
> ...the problem I'm facing is selecting between the two, instead of switching between the two on the same page I have to keep going back to the panel list to select either watch a movie or watch tv. Can you explain how I can select a device from a panel page?



Sounds like you want a link from one panel to the other. Check out the tutorial on links.


----------



## barrygordon

Shaun, I am not sure I understand your problem. In my setup I have one Panel, with a page for every major activity and some times 2 or more pages for an activity.


Have you set up "Links" which are buttons on a page that move you to any other page, but I beleieve may be restricted to a panel;. Since I only define a single panel it is of no concern to me. Each page has buttons on the left (links, with commands) that move to another major activity and issue commands to set that activity up. In the Theater for example moving to another activity generally requires the powering up of some source component and changing the AV Processors input.


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Shaun, I am not sure I understand your problem. In my setup I have one Panel, with a page for every major activity and some times 2 or more pages for an activity.
> 
> 
> Have you set up "Links" which are buttons on a page that move you to any other page, but I beleieve may be restricted to a panel;. Since I only define a single panel it is of no concern to me. Each page has buttons on the left (links, with commands) that move to another major activity and issue commands to set that activity up. In the Theater for example moving to another activity generally requires the powering up of some source component and changing the AV Processors input.



Cheers guys I believe i need to look into setting up links


----------



## EricE

Sorry guys if this is a repost but I'm starting to read from page 1 and now I'm on page 10 with a few pages here and there searching....


I have a Denon 3808 and also the Oppo BDP-83SE with the RS232 module installed.


I've tried to add the Denon via Network with a address of 198.162.000.107 which I entered manually on the Denon. iRule (on my iPad) looks OK as the error message does not display anymore but I still can not control volume or mute as that is what I programmed using the 14day builder tryout.


I was so set into buying the app (and GC gateways) but I thought I would try it out first and see if it could control the Denon through wired ethernet first. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## BruceH5200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrekk76* /forum/post/19800375
> 
> 
> Nothing nearly done! just a prof of concept..



I assume you are doing that with several webpage panels within the screen?

Have you created custom webpages to display in them, or are you displaying default screens from the web interface?


To the guy that wanted it to work in Boxee.

It's probably done the same, unless you have a Boxee Box, in which case most of the web interface has been removed !

For that reason I switched from a Boxee Box to XBMC.


----------



## sbdeelo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19797995
> 
> 
> Thanks! Here is a better one:



Wow! Great work.. Quite the Eye Candy.

Do you plan on creating a whole series for different devices like you did with steampunk?

Thanks..


----------



## Wrekk76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> And hope to share with the rest of us how you incorporate xbmc into iRule. I have a Boxeebox, and I would love to see my movies gallery displayed in iRule.



Of course


----------



## Wrekk76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceH5200* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are doing that with several webpage panels within the screen?
> 
> Have you created custom webpages to display in them, or are you displaying default screens from the web interface?



Yes I created some webpages done with the jsonrcp api, so it nothing more then JavaScript. And I cant say I'm all that good with js.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbdeelo* /forum/post/19802992
> 
> 
> Wow! Great work.. Quite the Eye Candy.
> 
> Do you plan on creating a whole series for different devices like you did with steampunk?
> 
> Thanks..



Thanks, I hope to, but won't be able to start until later this month or early next month. And I plan to redo some of the steampunk ones, in a second series with better placement of elements and more interesting stuff, based on what I've taught myself since I started. And I might get around to making some buttons.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrekk76* /forum/post/19800375
> 
> 
> Nothing nearly done! just a prof of concept..



That looks great... wow....


----------



## philtrup

I'm new to the world of I-Rule but like what I see so far. I have two Dish Network DVRs in my system a 722 and a new 922 and need to differentiate them by different remote addresses (I am using 7 for the 922 & 8 for the 722) I note the device files for Dish both use address 1. Where and how can I change this? Many thanks, Phil


----------



## Steve Goff

Another variant on a white button background:


----------



## Wrekk76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19805519
> 
> 
> Another variant on a white button background:



Sweet! .. Now go get an iPAD and make buttons for it


----------



## FlyingCheese

Anyone got any suggestions for the 'wrong user credentials' error when trying to sync from my iPod touch? I can log into my iRule Builder account just fine.


I've deleted and reinstalled the app several times and validated the username/password combo. I'm using a 1st gen iPod touch.


Looks like a good app, can't wait to get it working properly.


Yes, I sent an inquiry via the iRule site, but I'm impatient.


----------



## d-one

Awesome


Thank you very much.


Cant wait to try it


----------



## Mizell

Flying Cheese


email addresses are case sensitve and typically on an iPhone, iPod Touch, or iPad, the default keyboard starts with the shift key engaged so the first letter of the email address is capitalized. Start with that...


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrekk76* /forum/post/19807319
> 
> 
> Sweet! .. Now go get an iPAD and make buttons for it



Thanks. I've made a lot of backgrounds for the iPad, but not yet buttons.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19808054
> 
> 
> Flying Cheese
> 
> 
> email addresses are case sensitve and typically on an iPhone, iPod Touch, or iPad, the default keyboard starts with the shift key engaged so the first letter of the email address is capitalized. Start with that...



I've never seen a case sensitive email address.







Is it different for mac?


----------



## Mizell

No, but iRule wears a sweater...you know, because it's "sensative"


Ok, bad joke, but check your capitalization and let us know that all is write in the world.


OK, did you get that one? It's a play on the spelling of "write" and "right" because it's a grammar problem that is causing your issue. It's a pun. OK, forget it.


----------



## Zellarman

I've sucessfully set up my iRule to control DirecTV boxes and Sony televisions in two separate rooms. Originally I was expecting to use the GC IP2IR for IR control of both the satellite boxes as well as the TV's, but was very pleasently surprised to discover that I was able to directly control the satellite boxes via network, instead of IR. I used the the Database codes available in iRule, for the few IR TV commands I needed (toggle mute, vol up, vol down, power on and power off) and they work equally as well through my GC unit.


I then began to incorporate lighting control into the iRule app, and am very happy with how that worked out as well. I am using REST based commands (please excuse the possibility of incorrect terminology) from iRule to communicate with my ISY 99 thus controlling my Insteon based lighting.


Now, my next step is to incorporate control over my sattelite boxes and TV's via the ISY, my goal is to have an ALL OFF button at the front door that controls lighting as well as AV. Using the same network commands that iRule issues to the satellite boxes, I was able to program my ISY to do the same. My problem is the IR portion of the controlls. I was not sucessful at teaching any useful IR codes for Sony TV to the GC unit, and thought perhaps I could use the same codes that iRule issues to the GC, but there's no code shown, it just says 'database codes' for all commands. What is this code? Is it available somewhere, or is it proprietary iRule property intentionally not being shared? Can it be made public? If not, can anyone help by either sharing their working IR codes for Sony TV on a GC IP2IR, or telling me how to get a useful code on my own?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19808665
> 
> 
> I was expecting to use the GC IP2IR for IR control of both the satellite boxes as well as the TV's, but was very pleasently surprised to discover that I was able to directly control the satellite boxes via network, instead of IR.



Could you elaborate further on how you did this? Your Directv box is controlled directly over IP via a ethernet cable? Further, are you saying that the iRule database includes codes for controlling a Directv box through the ethernet port? I would love more details on this as I wasn't aware that Directv could be controlled through ethernet. I've always had issues controlling my HR20 with IR and would kill for a IP solution.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19809444
> 
> 
> Could you elaborate further on how you did this? Your Directv box is controlled directly over IP via a ethernet cable? Further, are you saying that the iRule database includes codes for controlling a Directv box through the ethernet port? I would love more details on this as I wasn't aware that Directv could be controlled through ethernet. I've always had issues controlling my HR20 with IR and would kill for a IP solution.



Yes DirecTV HR2X have the ability to be controlled over IP even though D* does not support at this time. Like you I was frustrated at the slow response of IR during a channel change. I created two devices for DirecTV HTTP control, one for all of the original remote keys and another one for direct tune to all of the channel numbers.(Other people have shared the devices again so now there are multiplies and not sure which one is the original device)


On a side note if you go over to dbstalk and look in the cutting edge forum you can find people have made programs that run on PC, MAC and browser. I use the browser one because it will show the channels that you defined with show names. If you click on the channel icon it will give you detail about the show and if you click the show name it will change the channel for you. I have my laptop running almost all of the time and find it is easier than waking up the iPhone. If you are not one to experiment than D* will becoming out with a product called Co-Pilot for iphone/iPad that will do more than basics like look at your playlist and display them. There also is a poster called fiasco that post on dbstalk, remote central and I believe here that has done some really cool work for a iPad. He is not using iRule but it can least give you a look at what is possible and hope that someday this will be possible with iRule.


----------



## BudCrow

About to embark on my third iRule setup. This one is HUGE and I need advice please!


So impressed with my conference room setup another company has asked me to setup a demonstration room for one of their products-with no budject.


The only thing I know I'm getting at the moment is another Onkyo TX NR808 Amp.


I want to get stuff that is going to intergrate well with iRule. Whats good-any thoughts?


----------



## Mizell

Bud Crow


What are they looking to do in this conference room and how large is it? Projector, LCD, or LED TV? Do they want to integrate the Telephony into the iPad as well? Video Conferencing? Streaming presentations? Sounds like it could be a fun project though. Where is it located - city?


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceH5200* /forum/post/19802846
> 
> 
> I assume you are doing that with several webpage panels within the screen?
> 
> Have you created custom webpages to display in them, or are you displaying default screens from the web interface?
> 
> 
> To the guy that wanted it to work in Boxee.
> 
> It's probably done the same, unless you have a Boxee Box, in which case most of the web interface has been removed !
> 
> For that reason I switched from a Boxee Box to XBMC.



Do you think it might work with Movie fan art display within *Dune HD Max* in iRule ??? If so, I'm placing my orders today.


----------



## Badboyztn

I have been reading through several pages of this thread and I need some advice... I have the following equipment that I would like to control using an iPad. Will just the App and builder license allow me to do this or will I have to purchase more hardware. And is it possible to run multiple items in different rooms.


AppleTv

TV

Blu-Ray Player

DirecTv

Harman Kardon AVR354


----------



## Wrekk76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it might work with Movie fan art display within Dune HD Max in iRule ??? If so, I'm placing my orders today.



Know nothing about the Dune HD Max, does it have a web interface?

Can you access the file-structure in anyway?


----------



## philtrup

Do we have anyone using Dish Network with I-Rule? I did a search and found lots of DirecT* references but apparently few Dish. I posted a question yesterday about the Dish device files (2) available but have yet to get a response. But I did see the post on D** indicating at least some of their boxes are controllable via IP. Is the same true of Dish receivers that have Ethernet connections? Specifically, I have 722 and 922 DVRs. Thanks for any help, Phil


----------



## BudCrow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19810081
> 
> 
> Bud Crow
> 
> 
> What are they looking to do in this conference room and how large is it? Projector, LCD, or LED TV? Do they want to integrate the Telephony into the iPad as well? Video Conferencing? Streaming presentations? Sounds like it could be a fun project though. Where is it located - city?



It's going to be near London. Video conferencing has kind of been looked after already.


My main thing at the moment is how a good 55> TV that has good ethernet control.


The hardest thing about setting up my first conference room was getting the macros right. I'd rather go ethernet for the whole thing as if everything has it's own gateway delays don't matter.


I like the look of the Samsungs but I know that they don't turn on via IP. Any advice on an internet intergrated TV with good IP control is greatly apprciated. One thats in the iRule DB.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrekk76* /forum/post/19810613
> 
> 
> Know nothing about the Dune HD Max, does it have a web interface?
> 
> Can you access the file-structure in anyway?



I don't know. Let me do some research on that.


----------



## barrygordon

The Dune players do not have a web interface. They do however allow (In beta firmware) IP control. The beta firmware can be obtained over at the MPC forum or drop me an email.


There is no direct access through Dune to the fanart. It is normally stored on the same storage device where your movies are stored, It could be stored on a drive local to the dune, but the same restriction would apply. What are you trying to do?


----------



## BudCrow

OK I've witlled my TV choice down to the LG 55LX9900 - looks good and has wireless conection function for guest sources.


Anyone know if the LG's have good IP control please.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19811067
> 
> 
> The Dune players do not have a web interface. They do however allow (In beta firmware) IP control. The beta firmware can be obtained over at the MPC forum or drop me an email.
> 
> 
> There is no direct access through Dune to the fanart. It is normally stored on the same storage device where your movies are stored, It could be stored on a drive local to the dune, but the same restriction would apply. What are you trying to do?



I'm trying to see if I can display movie cover arts in iRule, select a movie and play it on the Dune.... see the pic below:


----------



## BudCrow

Guys, just been looking in the Database-it seems that the only brand of TV is Panasonic that allows IP control.


Am I missing somthing here


EDIT-Just googled-do I really have to use IR? It seems that people have issues turning LG on via RS232-I need to choose a TV, I'd rather not go down the blaster route this time...


----------



## snowriderau

Eagerly awaiting my Global Cache to arrive, really impressed with this application so far, have XBMC singing away with the web app hooked up and integrated to browse my media etc. And started planning how everything else will work and setting up my panels.


Quick question can you install an IR receiver to the Global Cache box and use a normal ir remote or can I only use the iphone, The only way i've seen to do this is for you to use the xantech junction box and run two flashers to my cable box one from the ir repeater system and one to the GC100.


I'd also like to know info on future state of where this product is going.

1. Will the feedback support the ability for me to display fields on my device eg volume%, current channel on the device etc...

2. Are there any plans to make some custom controls to integrate into the app, I can understand the need to keep the interface customizable, but think building some plugins would reduce the need to insert web apps a little happ hazardly into the interface. If you could allow users to build plugins or build standard ones that could be in app purchases to add to the remote that would be awesome. Final suggestion would be to have some way to browse whats on tv and change the channel by clicking on the program, I'm working on a page setup to do this with my fav channels but is looking complicated. If you could also build a plugin that read a rss feed or xml and have that as a control would be awesome too.


Even with irule I will still have 3 remotes, as apps on my one device.


1. Irule - of course... (still would like to be able to use a normal remote too)

2. XBMC - Browse my media files and select one to play. (currently using web app to do this)

3. Itunes Remote app to browse and select my music - would love to see a control that I could install that would let me browse my itunes playlists, see whats playing, browse music and trigger genius etc.


----------



## Mizell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudCrow* /forum/post/19811265
> 
> 
> Guys, just been looking in the Database-it seems that the only brand of TV is Panasonic that allows IP control.
> 
> 
> Am I missing somthing here
> 
> 
> EDIT-Just googled-do I really have to use IR? It seems that people have issues turning LG on via RS232-I need to choose a TV, I'd rather not go down the blaster route this time...



What do you really need the TV to do at this point? I've just finished an install with a new 60" Samsung that, though it has a LAN connection, in the end I decided to simply send IR down the last 2 wires I had in an HDMI over CAT 5 system. The only command I send is Power on and off (which are discrete in Samsung world which is nice) All my video switching is done in another room. Is IR that troublesome that you want to avoid it? I'm actually going to be in London January 22, and 23rd if there's anything I can help with.


----------



## Mizell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbb122* /forum/post/19794388
> 
> 
> Excellent! Thanks for letting me know. Did you figure out if the 667 supported "VOLUME MEMORY" and recall certain volume settings or how do you increase/decrease volume quickly since the 0.5 dB for each press is quite slow.



JBB


Finally got time to try out the Volume Memory - yes, this does work with the Yamaha RX-V667. You need to build buttons for Volume Memory and Volume Recall (There are 6 of each). Change the volume to where you'd like to store #1 and press the Volume Memory button. Now to recall that setting, press Memory Recall. Once you're done saving, simply iRule delete the Memory buttons and live with the Recall


What I did was simply save them incrementally in 5 db changes. I set the 667 to turn on at -40 and then Recall at -35, -30, -25, -20,-15, and -10.


----------



## BudCrow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19811514
> 
> 
> What do you really need the TV to do at this point? I've just finished an install with a new 60" Samsung that, though it has a LAN connection, in the end I decided to simply send IR down the last 2 wires I had in an HDMI over CAT 5 system. The only command I send is Power on and off (which are discrete in Samsung world which is nice) All my video switching is done in another room. Is IR that troublesome that you want to avoid it? I'm actually going to be in London January 22, and 23rd if there's anything I can help with.



I want to be able to control Internet TV and apps. I need a stunning looking TV and the Sony KDL-60LX903 fits the bill and has some really cool functions. In any case, iRule is easyier to program Macros if everything has a seperate Gateway.


I'm gonn a have to go with IR control. Under other circumstances, yes on and off would be fine, the setup I'm doing is going to be all out, I suposed to show case new technology, I want iRule to be able to control everything.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shinshi* /forum/post/19714596
> 
> 
> Did this user ever share these button icons?
> 
> 
> I have searched the image archives and this forum ,but could not find them.



I am trying to find these images too in the iRule database from this post.....

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post19714596


----------



## Mizell

Bud


Before this install we looked at several 60" screens and ultimately decided on the LCD - the thing we noticed most with the LED screens this large was the center fades just a little with the edgelit LED (which i think your Sony is) The 42" looked stunning but the 60" told me to stick LCD for the time being or buy a fully backlit LED screen for more money. Just my two cents.


----------



## SJHT

Having problems getting RS232 to work. I have tried executing RS232 commands for two device. Using a GC-100-12. IR works fine. I've used many devices with RS232 (from prontos exenders) with no problems. Anything I should check? One is an older Sunfire TGIV which I had to add the codes individually in the builder. The other is an oppo 93 which i'm using the RS232 codes from the database (for the oppo 83 which I assume is likely the same). Nothing seems to execute. Assigned the device to the RS232 channels, etc. What should check? Thanks. SJ



EDIT: Never mind. Had to use iHelp to reconfigure the RS232 ports. Works perfect now!


----------



## dwgriff

Hi there,

I am just diving into Irule and have a question about building the GUI. I have noticed a lot of buttons for sources that have a lit and unlit version. I am assuming that there must be some way to make the buttons switch pages so that when you click on the unlit button for the BD it switches to your Blueray page with all of the BD functions/buttons and the BD source button is lit (NosDude has an excellent example on this page).


How the heck do you do that? Very impressed with all the cool interfaces BTW.

Thanks!

Newbie Griff


----------



## barrygordon

As I stated a couple of posts ago, Look into "Link" Buttons. It is discussed in the tutorial. Link buttons take commands but also allow you to transfer to a new page.


----------



## Fiasco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19809444
> 
> 
> Could you elaborate further on how you did this? Your Directv box is controlled directly over IP via a ethernet cable? Further, are you saying that the iRule database includes codes for controlling a Directv box through the ethernet port? I would love more details on this as I wasn't aware that Directv could be controlled through ethernet. I've always had issues controlling my HR20 with IR and would kill for a IP solution.



Yes, you can control a directive DVR (HR2x models) via Ethernet. It is a simple http protocol. You can execute all of the normal controls and query for your playlist. It is more limited than I would like ( would like to schedule and delete recordings too ).


I stlll use RS232 for my transport controls and only use Ethernet/http for playlist queries and direct number channel changes.


Below is a video of my iPad interface to directv. It is not done with iRule but I'm sure some of the talented rule developers will figure something similar out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWLzOica0nI


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fiasco* /forum/post/19813013
> 
> 
> Yes, you can control a directive DVR (HR2x models) via Ethernet. It is a simple http protocol. You can execute all of the normal controls and query for your playlist. It is more limited than I would like ( would like to schedule and delete recordings too ).
> 
> 
> I stlll use RS232 for my transport controls and only use Ethernet/http for playlist queries and direct number channel changes.
> 
> 
> Below is a video of my iPad interface to directv. It is not done with iRule but I'm sure some of the talented rule developers will figure something similar out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWLzOica0nI



I'm out! Waaaay over my head, here. Those guys over on DBSTalk are talking Chinese, which is to say, I don't understand a single word of it. One thing is for sure, though: It's Going to take a Phd in A/V science and a programming degree just to get my Sat box controlled by ethernet. Not what I was expecting. Simple HTTP protocall? What does that mean?


----------



## Wrekk76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19813456
> 
> 
> I'm out! Waaaay over my head, here. Those guys over on DBSTalk are talking Chinese, which is to say, I don't understand a single word of it. One thing is for sure, though: It's Going to take a Phd in A/V science and a programming degree just to get my Sat box controlled by ethernet. Not what I was expecting. Simple HTTP protocall? What does that mean?




HTTP, that you would be able to send POST and GETs , or display the webgui, or part of it on a URL-area in iRule.


Kinda what I have done in XBMC, scrolling throu movie covers.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19813456
> 
> 
> I'm out! Waaaay over my head, here. Those guys over on DBSTalk are talking Chinese, which is to say, I don't understand a single word of it. One thing is for sure, though: It's Going to take a Phd in A/V science and a programming degree just to get my Sat box controlled by ethernet. Not what I was expecting. Simple HTTP protocall? What does that mean?



It's not difficult, the commmands are still drag and drop, I think the only thing you need to know is that the boxes are on port 8080, just plug the boxes into your network, it really is that simple.


----------



## BruceH5200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrekk76* /forum/post/19803119
> 
> 
> Yes I created some webpages done with the jsonrcp api, so it nothing more then JavaScript. And I cant say I'm all that good with js.



Would you be willing to share your .js scripts and a two line instruction of where I put them and the URLs I use to access them.

I haven't tinkered in the web interface yet.


As an aside, I have installed various "web skins" into XBMC 10 live, but I don't seem to be able to enable them. Any idea what obvious step I am missing?


Cheers,

Bruce.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrekk76* /forum/post/19813577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTTP, that you would be able to send POST and GETs , or display the webgui, or part of it on a URL-area in iRule.
> 
> 
> Kinda what I have done in XBMC, scrolling throu movie covers.



I just want to be able to control my HR20 via ethernet. I'm not interested in web interfaces, queries, 2way control, servers, MCE, etc. I just want to channel up/down and use the guide and DVR. Simple.


----------



## BruceH5200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrekk76* /forum/post/19800375
> 
> 
> Nothing nearly done! just a prof of concept..



Would it be possible to have a large "URL object" in the background of the iRule panel that displayed relevant "fanart" ?


is there a way of triggering the URLs to refresh?

a timer reload in the html?

Something cleverer?


----------



## Wrekk76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceH5200* /forum/post/19813629
> 
> 
> Would you be willing to share your .js scripts and a two line instruction of where I put them and the URLs I use to access them.
> 
> I haven't tinkered in the web interface yet.
> 
> 
> As an aside, I have installed various "web skins" into XBMC 10 live, but I don't seem to be able to enable them. Any idea what obvious step I am missing?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bruce.



I will, and I hope more then me will start to make stuff like this









I need to finish it up abit before I can publish it... hopefully wont take to long!


Web skins.. only used skins in XBMC, and Rapier MOD is my favorite


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19813608
> 
> 
> It's not difficult, the commmands are still drag and drop, I think the only thing you need to know is that the boxes are on port 8080, just plug the boxes into your network, it really is that simple.



Do I need to "force" download Cutting Edge software to my box?


----------



## Wrekk76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceH5200* /forum/post/19813653
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to have a large "URL object" in the background of the iRule panel that displayed relevant "fanart" ?
> 
> 
> is there a way of triggering the URLs to refresh?
> 
> a timer reload in the html?
> 
> Something cleverer?



the url will get refreshed by JS so thats not the problem, iRule dont let you but anything else then a picture on the background layer so cant be done as it is now.. and might be to slow anyhow.


But why not make something like an area where you scroll your movies, select one and post info such as bigger cover, plot, rating and stuff like that in an other area?


where is all this time I need!?


----------



## Fiasco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceH5200* /forum/post/19813653
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to have a large "URL object" in the background of the iRule panel that displayed relevant "fanart" ?
> 
> 
> is there a way of triggering the URLs to refresh?
> 
> a timer reload in the html?
> 
> Something cleverer?



Like so? (this is CommandFusion not iRule but I'm sure iRule can do something similar)


----------



## mpetrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19813608
> 
> 
> It's not difficult, the commmands are still drag and drop, I think the only thing you need to know is that the boxes are on port 8080, just plug the boxes into your network, it really is that simple.



Hello and thanks for the info. Just a few more questions though. I am trying to control the DirecTV HR24 receiver via ethernet. I can connect to it via the IP address and port number, but as of right now, the controls don't do anything. First off, any help in identifying the correct device to donwload from the list in the Builder app. There are a lot of DirecTV receiver devices and a lot are named the same. I have no idea of which one to pick or what the differences are between all the listings.

Second, I think I am supposed to setup the DirecTV receiver as a gateway and from reading, it should be setup as a HTTP gateway and not a Network gateway as I have been trying. Is that correct?

Am I missing anything else?

Thank you very much for anyone that can provide some insight.

Matt Petrich


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpetrich* /forum/post/19814318
> 
> 
> Hello and thanks for the info. Just a few more questions though. I am trying to control the DirecTV HR24 receiver via ethernet. I can connect to it via the IP address and port number, but as of right now, the controls don't do anything. First off, any help in identifying the correct device to donwload from the list in the Builder app. There are a lot of DirecTV receiver devices and a lot are named the same. I have no idea of which one to pick or what the differences are between all the listings.
> 
> Second, I think I am supposed to setup the DirecTV receiver as a gateway and from reading, it should be setup as a HTTP gateway and not a Network gateway as I have been trying. Is that correct?
> 
> Am I missing anything else?
> 
> Thank you very much for anyone that can provide some insight.
> 
> Matt Petrich



In the device lists I have used the http commands and http channels for my devices. The first for all of the commands (list, select, up, etc.) the 2nd for direct tuning of channels. There are several you are right and I can't remember which exact ones I chose as I have renamed them in my set up as I have 3 boxes I am controlling and didn't want to confuse them.


The gateway is set up as a HTTP gateway with the address of IP:8080 so for me it is 192.xxx.x.105:8080. Make sure on your directv box you set it to a static ip address so that when it reboots at some future point it doesn't acquire a new address and force you to reconfigure irule.


From there just design your pages, drag and drop your commands, assign the device(s) to the gateway and you're good to go.


I have not seen any limited functionality in the commands, every command available on my dtv remove is in the database, from the green and red buttons, record, list, guide, menu, power on and off, they are all there and work perfectly.


----------



## mpetrich

Thank you very much for the information!

I really appreciate it.

I will try again to get the HR24 working.

Thanks again!

Matt Petrich


----------



## ohotos

Hi all, new to this thread and still trying to catch up on it. Only at page 30 so far. I bought iRule and a GC-100-6 to control my AVR, BD player & projector (and some more stuff but that's less important. I found the RS232 codes for my (hopefully soon) JVC RS40 projector in the irulebuilder database. However for my Yamaha RX-A2000 receiver there seem to be only IR codes. What if I want to control it by Ip code directly or RS232? A fellow forum member provided me with the IP & RS232 control codes, is there an easy way to import them into the irulebuilder ?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19814502
> 
> 
> In the device lists I have used the http commands and http channels for my devices. The first for all of the commands (list, select, up, etc.) the 2nd for direct tuning of channels. There are several you are right and I can't remember which exact ones I chose as I have renamed them in my set up as I have 3 boxes I am controlling and didn't want to confuse them.
> 
> 
> The gateway is set up as a HTTP gateway with the address of IP:8080 so for me it is 192.xxx.x.105:8080. Make sure on your directv box you set it to a static ip address so that when it reboots at some future point it doesn't acquire a new address and force you to reconfigure irule.
> 
> 
> From there just design your pages, drag and drop your commands, assign the device(s) to the gateway and you're good to go.
> 
> 
> I have not seen any limited functionality in the commands, every command available on my dtv remove is in the database, from the green and red buttons, record, list, guide, menu, power on and off, they are all there and work perfectly.



Thanks for the info, SeldomSeen31. Looking through the device database for Directv, the only devices I see that contain network codes are,


"DirecTv Satellite STB H and HR Series RS232 All Models" and "All Channels"


Is this the correct device? Also, does anyone know if I need to download the "Cutting Edge" beta software to my box before this will work?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19815167
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, SeldomSeen31. Looking through the device database for Directv, the only devices I see that contain network codes are,
> 
> 
> "DirecTv Satellite STB H and HR Series RS232 All Models" and "All Channels"
> 
> 
> Is this the correct device? Also, does anyone know if I need to download the "Cutting Edge" beta software to my box before this will work?



Nope, that is not the correct device.


Use the search function in the devices. Search by vedor: Directv and type: Satellite


There are many that come up, I think the ones titled directv satellite HTTP remote commands and directv satellite HTTP all channels are what you are looking for.


No other download should be needed. Set the box on a static ip and set it up in irule as an HTTP gateway. Then it works just like IR commands.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohotos* /forum/post/19814966
> 
> 
> ... for my Yamaha RX-A2000 receiver there seem to be only IR codes. What if I want to control it by Ip code directly or RS232? A fellow forum member provided me with the IP & RS232 control codes, is there an easy way to import them into the irulebuilder ?



You can create a new device in Builder and then add the codes one at a time (put them under Network codes, whether they are IP or RS232). Or you can put them all in a file using a text editor, then upload them all at once. There's a tutorial on doing this here .


If you want to experiment with both IP and RS232, create a difference device for each. Once you add all the codes you can share the device, although I would make sure it's pretty complete and tested before you share it. As soon as someone sees the shared device and starts using it, they won't get any new codes that you add unless they import it again, and then they'll have to redo all their buttons to use the new device (or at least that's way it used to work, although there was some talk of fixing this).

*Edit:* BTW I noticed that the RX-A2000 is supposed to close the TCP connection if it's been idle for a while (40 seconds I think), which may be a problem with iRule. Perhaps you can try this and see if it really does disconnect, and whether iRule automatically reconnects or doesn't (in the latter case commands will stop working, but if you go back to the list of panels and reenter the one for the receiver, it should reconnect again).


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19815229
> 
> 
> Nope, that is not the correct device.
> 
> 
> Use the search function in the devices. Search by vedor: Directv and type: Satellite
> 
> 
> There are many that come up, I think the ones titled directv satellite HTTP remote commands and directv satellite HTTP all channels are what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> No other download should be needed. Set the box on a static ip and set it up in irule as an HTTP gateway. Then it works just like IR commands.



That is great info, thank you! I'm currently using a Pronto TSU7000 with a 6000 IR repeater. My channel macros are horrendous and rarely work properly. Also, entering channels manually, have to be entered very slowly and purposefully for them to take. Does ethernet control alleviate these issues?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19815468
> 
> 
> That is great info, thank you! I'm currently using a Pronto TSU7000 with a 6000 IR repeater. My channel macros are horrendous and rarely work properly. Also, entering channels manually, have to be entered very slowly and purposefully for them to take. Does ethernet control alleviate these issues?



Yes, it works like a charm. There are dedicated codes for each channel. I used ir with directv when I first set up irule and it was a pain for favorite channels. I found a method that worked fairly well, 95% of the time, but making changes or adding new channels was a major pain.


The only thing to keep in mind is that they work the same when you have the guide up. If the guide is up and you hit a direct channel button it doesn't move the guide to that channel listing, it tunes the channel in the top right channel window to that channel and the guide stays put.


----------



## ohotos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can create a new device in Builder and then add the codes one at a time (put them under Network codes, whether they are IP or RS232). Or you can put them all in a file using a text editor, then upload them all at once. There's a tutorial on doing this here .
> 
> 
> If you want to experiment with both IP and RS232, create a difference device for each. Once you add all the codes you can share the device, although I would make sure it's pretty complete and tested before you share it. As soon as someone sees the shared device and starts using it, they won't get any new codes that you add unless they import it again, and then they'll have to redo all their buttons to use the new device (or at least that's way it used to work, although there was some talk of fixing this).
> 
> 
> Edit: BTW I noticed that the RX-A2000 is supposed to close the TCP connection if it's been idle for a while (40 seconds I think), which may be a problem with iRule. Perhaps you can try this and see if it really does disconnect, and whether iRule automatically reconnects or doesn't (in the latter case commands will stop working, but if you go back to the list of panels and reenter the one for the receiver, it should reconnect again).



Thanks for all the info, sounds like I will have a lot of work but will try it. The TCP connection timeout is it on Ethernet only or would it affect RS232 control as well?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19815514
> 
> 
> Yes, it works like a charm. There are dedicated codes for each channel. I used ir with directv when I first set up irule and it was a pain for favorite channels. I found a method that worked fairly well, 95% of the time, but making changes or adding new channels was a major pain.
> 
> 
> The only thing to keep in mind is that they work the same when you have the guide up. If the guide is up and you hit a direct channel button it doesn't move the guide to that channel listing, it tunes the channel in the top right channel window to that channel and the guide stays put.



Thanks, again. One more question. As long as my router remains powered on, the PC can remain off, is that correct?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohotos* /forum/post/19815574
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info, sounds like I will have a lot of work but will try it. The TCP connection timeout is it on Ethernet only or would it affect RS232 control as well?



RS232 is "connectionless" (neither end knows if anyone is listening or not), so it won't affect RS232.


Setting up everything will take you a while, but you can enter a couple of codes and do a quick test very easily.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19815790
> 
> 
> Thanks, again. One more question. As long as my router remains powered on, the PC can remain off, is that correct?



No PC needs to be on. The direct tune channels are great too, they're not even really macros, just a single command telling the box to go to that channel. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19815790
> 
> 
> Thanks, again. One more question. As long as my router remains powered on, the PC can remain off, is that correct?



Yep. Once connected and built in irule it will function just like any other IR device. Your ipod, router and gateway are all that are needed to be powered.


----------



## BudCrow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19811741
> 
> 
> Bud
> 
> 
> Before this install we looked at several 60" screens and ultimately decided on the LCD - the thing we noticed most with the LED screens this large was the center fades just a little with the edgelit LED (which i think your Sony is) The 42" looked stunning but the 60" told me to stick LCD for the time being or buy a fully backlit LED screen for more money. Just my two cents.



I agree with you 100%- I installed a full LED Sharp and vowed to stay plasma ever since-it's got really bad vignetting, the only reason I'm using the Sony is because it looks good and has presence sensors. I know that these guys want wow factor over quality.


I'd be interested in how you send IR down an ethernet cable though. That would mean no blaster=PROFIT!


----------



## Mizell

I'd be interested in how you send IR down an ethernet cable though. That would mean no blaster=PROFIT!







[/quote]


I just ran it straight down the cable. I literally took an iTach single head emitter, cut it in half, stripped the cable to the shield and single conductor wire and used a phone butt splice connector from Home Depot to connect to Cat 5. I only had 2 Cat 5 cables to the back of the TV and the HDMI Intelix baluns I had required both cables, but only 7 out of 8 pairs are used so I built some simple splitters to break out the single pair I needed for the IR. The iTach port is pushing the signal down 100' of Cat5 with no issues and the emitter is cleanly placed right over the IR sensor on the face of the TV and not really noticable. I opted to use the iTach emitter instead of the Intelix simply because it does flash so I know I'm getting signal down the wire. The baluns are only designed to run 1080p down 130' of cable so that is as far as the IR I have tried but I've heard stories of guys going as far as 300' with no issues doing it this same way.


Good luck, and like I said, I'll be in London in 2 weeks if you want someone to play with/show off to!


----------



## BudCrow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19817185
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in how you send IR down an ethernet cable though. That would mean no blaster=PROFIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ran it straight down the cable. I literally took an iTach single head emitter, cut it in half, stripped the cable to the shield and single conductor wire and used a phone butt splice connector from Home Depot to connect to Cat 5. I only had 2 Cat 5 cables to the back of the TV and the HDMI Intelix baluns I had required both cables, but only 7 out of 8 pairs are used so I built some simple splitters to break out the single pair I needed for the IR. The iTach port is pushing the signal down 100' of Cat5 with no issues and the emitter is cleanly placed right over the IR sensor on the face of the TV and not really noticable. I opted to use the iTach emitter instead of the Intelix simply because it does flash so I know I'm getting signal down the wire. The baluns are only designed to run 1080p down 130' of cable so that is as far as the IR I have tried but I've heard stories of guys going as far as 300' with no issues doing it this same way.
> 
> 
> Good luck, and like I said, I'll be in London in 2 weeks if you want someone to play with/show off to!



I think I got my 'wires' crossed! I though you had spilt an emitter and spilced it into a CAT5 cable which went into Ethernet on the back of the TV! I've used speaker cable to do the same thing to power a projector-I think it's about 20M with no problems.


Basically, I need to keep the setup looking completely hidden-no emittes. I'm wondering would http://www.irtrans.de/en/technicalinfo/lan.php this be able to do what I'm looking for-or should I just bite the bullet and get another blaster?


I had reall issue with getting the GC blaster down some conduit and ended up breaking it! Luckily the setup had an old Crestron one which I used.


----------



## BudCrow

Sorry to double post, but this is a different subject matter.


Does anyone know what the easyest way to control lighting through iRule is?


I can get anything, I just need a recomendation please.











EDIT-Looking at the Lutron Maestro-seems to have codes in the DB and the pros recomend them-any thoughts.


----------



## Mizell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudCrow* /forum/post/19817491
> 
> 
> Sorry to double post, but this is a different subject matter.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the easyest way to control lighting through iRule is?
> 
> 
> I can get anything, I just need a recomendation please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT-Looking at the Lutron Maestro-seems to have codes in the DB and the pros recomend them-any thoughts.



The Maestro is a whole series of wall dimmers and switches I think. The issue here is while you can swap out a regular switch for a dimmer, you'd need to run an IR emitter to cover the IR receiver inside the switch. If the client already has the entire space built out and everything is locally switched on/off then this may be the cheapest/only option. If this is still a raw space being built, you can try to direct them towards a dimming rack system that has DMX control. If you can get DMX control than you can get a interface box that will convert DMX to RS232 and subsequently IP to 232 control.


Even if they don't go for an entire system, you can easily pick up 4 channel dimmers that simple nightclubs throw in that have DMX control and do the same thing. The other thing to keep in mind is with all this Green technology, many people are putting in flourescent fixtures and there are specific bulbs for dimming which are more expensive than standard so be aware. If it's simple lights on/off, then it doesn't matter.


And don't forget motorized window blinds! These are easy with a contact closure iTach...


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dwgriff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I am just diving into Irule and have a question about building the GUI. I have noticed a lot of buttons for sources that have a lit and unlit version. I am assuming that there must be some way to make the buttons switch pages so that when you click on the unlit button for the BD it switches to your Blueray page with all of the BD functions/buttons and the BD source button is lit (NosDude has an excellent example on this page).
> 
> 
> How the heck do you do that? Very impressed with all the cool interfaces BTW.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Newbie Griff



Using a link


----------



## starhubble

Is there a way to send an IR command to simulate holding down the PS-button through the Logitech Harmony PS3 adapter? This would be used to bring up the shutdown menu. I read somewhere that the Harmony can do this but is it possible to replicate in iRule? How is the Harmony doing it?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/19819419
> 
> 
> Is there a way to send an IR command to simulate holding down the PS-button through the Logitech Harmony PS3 adapter? This would be used to bring up the shutdown menu. I read somewhere that the Harmony can do this but is it possible to replicate in iRule? How is the Harmony doing it?



Repeat on hold = "yes"


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a way to send an IR command to simulate holding down the PS-button through the Logitech Harmony PS3 adapter? This would be used to bring up the shutdown menu. I read somewhere that the Harmony can do this but is it possible to replicate in iRule? How is the Harmony doing it?



The way I did it was to create another device for the PS3 harmony adapter and edit how long the ps button sends on this to XX seconds, and using this command in the shutdown macro.


----------



## starhubble

So would "repeat on hold" correspond to the PS controller button (on the actual control pad) being held down and bring up the shutdown menu or simply correspond to a series of single button presses?


For the other solution, where would you adjust how long the PS button sends a command? Repeat? And again, wouldn't this simply represent a series of single presses?


Then again, I guess this is what holding down a button actually does, even on PS3 native Bluetooh. Repeating a command that is. Hmmm.


----------



## moreilly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudCrow* /forum/post/19817491
> 
> 
> Sorry to double post, but this is a different subject matter.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the easyest way to control lighting through iRule is?
> 
> 
> I can get anything, I just need a recomendation please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT-Looking at the Lutron Maestro-seems to have codes in the DB and the pros recomend them-any thoughts.



I'm using insteon dimmers with a Universal Devices ISY-99i controller (ip control in iRule). As long as you have a neutral you should be able to replace existing switches with insteon switches as they send the data signal on the existing power lines. I believe that Itai also uses insteon but with a different controller.


----------



## SindreB

Thanks for a great app! It works flawlessly! Keep up the good work.


I have one problem though... I can't find the IR/HEXcode to display the electronic program guide (EPG), labeled "Guide" on the remote that comes with the TV (Samsung UE46C8705).


I've read through most og this thread, and searched remotecentral amongst other places, but without any success.


If someone has the same TV, and has the code for displaying the EPG ("Guide"), PLEASE reply! It's the only thing I am missing in order to rule at home ;-)


For those who are curious as to what components are being controlled:

-Samsung LED TV

-2 x Apple TV (1st and 2nd gen) Streaming 3TB of content from server

-Onkyo TX-NR1007

-PS3


----------



## starhubble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SindreB* /forum/post/19820049
> 
> 
> Thanks for a great app! It works flawlessly! Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> I have one problem though... I can't find the IR/HEXcode to display the electronic program guide (EPG), labeled "Guide" on the remote that comes with the TV (Samsung UE46C8705).
> 
> 
> I've read through most og this thread, and searched remotecentral amongst other places, but without any success.
> 
> 
> If someone has the same TV, and has the code for displaying the EPG ("Guide"), PLEASE reply! It's the only thing I am missing in order to rule at home ;-)
> 
> 
> For those who are curious as to what components are being controlled:
> 
> -Samsung LED TV
> 
> -2 x Apple TV (1st and 2nd gen) Streaming 3TB of content from server
> 
> -Onkyo TX-NR1007
> 
> -PS3



Why don't you simply record the command from your existing remote using iLearn?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I have a builder functionality question....


With Steve's great back grounds being updatedby him with new styles and layouts I have imported them 3 times. So I have 3 different versions in my builder and may or may not have pieces of each of them in my actual panels. Can I safely clean up the images section by deleting all but the most recent of them or will I lose images when I sync the next time because the specific images were deleted? It is not a huge deal, but there are other buttons that I have imported a couple of times and the thing is a mess....


----------



## Fiasco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudCrow* /forum/post/19817491
> 
> 
> Sorry to double post, but this is a different subject matter.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the easyest way to control lighting through iRule is?
> 
> 
> I can get anything, I just need a recomendation please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT-Looking at the Lutron Maestro-seems to have codes in the DB and the pros recomend them-any thoughts.





Lutron radiora 2


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19818430
> 
> 
> The Maestro is a whole series of wall dimmers and switches I think. The issue here is while you can swap out a regular switch for a dimmer, you'd need to run an IR emitter to cover the IR receiver inside the switch.



While there *are* IR-controlled devices in the Maestro line, it's basically power-line control technology, with optional IR or RF control. Dunno if there is some kind of "gateway" for the powerline signals.


Dunno much about Maestro, but from a quick read it doesn't look very flexible compared to Insteon. The devices can be linked to "up to 10 remote switches". Insteon allows any paddle or switch to link to any device, and there's no practical limit to the number of devices in a house.



> Quote:
> If the client already has the entire space built out and everything is locally switched on/off then this may be the cheapest/only option. If this is still a raw space being built, you can try to direct them towards a dimming rack system that has DMX control. If you can get DMX control than you can get a interface box that will convert DMX to RS232 and subsequently IP to 232 control.



That's a bizarre suggestion: it's a house, not a theater. If you were to do this, I'd check the applicable building codes to see if it's even legal. I've read that many building codes require local controls in the places where people expect to find local controls. Also, consider the effect on resale value were you to do this: the buyer might not be as much of an electronics geek as you.


BTW, there are direct IP-to_DMX gateways.


I'd certainly get controls meant for a home: not a theater. DMX control would REQUIRE a central controller of some sort to be able to link devices. Home lighting controls such as Insteon generally are able to link without using a central controller, though a central controller can do some more advanced functions, as well as facilitate easier setup. I have an isy99, and it makes setting up and modifying my Insteon controls easier, and runs a few programs like a "bathroom fan" program. But if the isy99 is removed from the system, everything still works (except for programs). No isy? No problem: my "Main" button in the kitchen still turns on 4 lighting circuits to preset levels.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudCrow* /forum/post/19817491
> 
> 
> Sorry to double post, but this is a different subject matter.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the easyest way to control lighting through iRule is?
> 
> 
> I can get anything, I just need a recomendation please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT-Looking at the Lutron Maestro-seems to have codes in the DB and the pros recomend them-any thoughts.



Insteon switches w/ an ISY interface is the only way to go as far as I'm concerned, communication is directly through the network, no need to throw IR into the mix. Commands are simple, response is reliable, and it shouldn't break the bank either, figure $400-450 for the ISY and PL modem, and $50-75 for switches depending on which ones you get. The only slight drawback is that you need a neutral at all switches, which may not mean a simple direct replacement of switches at all locations.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19821225
> 
> 
> I'd certainly get controls meant for a home: not a theater. DMX control would REQUIRE a central controller of some sort to be able to link devices. Home lighting controls such as Insteon generally are able to link without using a central controller, though a central controller can do some more advanced functions, as well as facilitate easier setup. I have an isy99, and it makes setting up and modifying my Insteon controls easier, and runs a few programs like a "bathroom fan" program. But if the isy99 is removed from the system, everything still works (except for programs). No isy? No problem: my "Main" button in the kitchen still turns on 4 lighting circuits to preset levels.


*To link iRule w/ Insteon switches, an ISY will be necessary!*


----------



## emillika

Ok... here is my situation. Will iRule work for me?

Room 1 (family room):


• Samsung 71” DLP.. can’t recall model right now

• Denon 4806CI (zone 2 for patio/outside music)

• PS3

• Sling Box HD

• Directv Hr22


Room 2 (theater):

• Denon 4311Ci (zone 2 for bar music, zone 3 for mbr music)

• PS3

• Benq W6000 projector

• Denon dvd-2900 (not used much)


For whole house lighting control I use Clipsal/Schneider/SquareD C-Bus… I am looking at installing a WISER for control but for now I just use the wall switches.

For video camera’s I use Axis 210a cameras and a dlink camera in the theater (for visual confirmation that my kids turned off the projector when they are done!)


What I want/need:

• Rock solid control of sources and in particular Directv preferrably by RS232.

• Limit the use of IR as much as possible.

• Integration with Clipsal Cbus for lighting control

• Ability to view camera feeds.

• Control music selection in various rooms using the Denon’s. (Currently have Sonos in each zone but looking to pull that out).

• Will most likely have two IPADS and several IPOD touches for controllers.


Has anyone here successfully integrated Clipsal CBUS into your iRule system?

Thanks.


----------



## Rich Gibson

*Disregard.* Despite not being able to view the IPAD iRule screens I got it working.


I want to use iRule on my IPAD. When I ran it, it went through a series of pages with information which didn't match the tutorials (which were for iPhones and Ipods)...AND there is no way to replay them again. Anyone know how to go back and re-start the iRule application on the IPAD to review what was indicated on the first few screens? Or do I have to completely remove iRule from the IPAD and re-download? They could sure use a good (or maybe even mediocre) writer to produce a user's guide.


Thanks,


----------



## moreilly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19821873
> 
> *To link iRule w/ Insteon switches, an ISY will be necessary!*



You can also use a smartlinc 2412n (a little cheaper (1/3rd the cost) but also a little less functionality).

I use the ISY and programming it/setting it up with iRule is a cinch.


----------



## teaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvm2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> am starting to play with iRule and I would like to use the RS232 ports on my components (which I feel would be a more robust channel of communication than IR and be capable of 2way feedback in the future.) While the iTach devices look handy I'd like to avoid buying so many of them and trying to setup a port server / terminal server (bought used off of eBay) instead. My question is how complicated are they to setup? And if I buy an older 10baseT terminal server will it impact the speed of my network? I assume they would allow multiple connections (like the iTach and not like the GC-100.) I am certainly no computer expert (may be obvious) but I do have a small amount of programming experience and I am willing to fumble around a bit. Does anyone have any experience or advice to share?



I'm in the same boat as you. I have 7 serial-controlled devices to wire up in my home theatre and feel that 7 iTach devices is just the wrong way to go. A serial server seems like the obvious solution, but even with the cheaper units coming to market in the last few months, it's a risky investment without some idea that I can make iRule talk to it and devices connected to it.

Adam


----------



## Mizell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19821225
> 
> 
> While there *are* IR-controlled devices in the Maestro line, it's basically power-line control technology, with optional IR or RF control. Dunno if there is some kind of "gateway" for the powerline signals.
> 
> 
> Dunno much about Maestro, but from a quick read it doesn't look very flexible compared to Insteon. The devices can be linked to "up to 10 remote switches". Insteon allows any paddle or switch to link to any device, and there's no practical limit to the number of devices in a house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bizarre suggestion: it's a house, not a theater. If you were to do this, I'd check the applicable building codes to see if it's even legal. I've read that many building codes require local controls in the places where people expect to find local controls. Also, consider the effect on resale value were you to do this: the buyer might not be as much of an electronics geek as you.
> 
> 
> BTW, there are direct IP-to_DMX gateways.
> 
> 
> I'd certainly get controls meant for a home: not a theater. DMX control would REQUIRE a central controller of some sort to be able to link devices. Home lighting controls such as Insteon generally are able to link without using a central controller, though a central controller can do some more advanced functions, as well as facilitate easier setup. I have an isy99, and it makes setting up and modifying my Insteon controls easier, and runs a few programs like a "bathroom fan" program. But if the isy99 is removed from the system, everything still works (except for programs). No isy? No problem: my "Main" button in the kitchen still turns on 4 lighting circuits to preset levels.




Good information comparing Insteon to Maestro, I hope that helps Bud Crow. One thing, however, unless I'm getting my threads crossed, I believe Bud said this was a corporate client wanting to showcase new technology in a commercial setting in LONDON. So several things come to mind -


1) Dimmer racks are not necessarily theatre only devices. Several high end residences in NYC have full Lutron system dimming racks installed. When I ask the lighting designers why they do this, they ultimately tell me while the initial cost is higher, the long term repair and electrical savings are greater.


2) If this is to be a commercial space that showcases new technology, having the ability to move lights and change the room up more often as technology evolves, having dimmers in one place might make more sense and simply run lines out where necessary and not have to circle back to a wall switch.


3) London - while I've lived in Berlin and Dublin, I've never done electrical work in England. If I'm reading your comments on Insteon, it sends signals over the Neutral line - Do switches in London have neutrals or are they simply interrupts in the hot 220v lines?


4) DMX is not only theater, it's a universal lighting control language.


5) Please send information on IP to DMX directly. Believe it or not, based on the install I just finished last week, the client had a friend over for dinner and was showing off the iPad control and his friend owns a restaurant in town. I went and looked at the restaurant and he's got a 96 circuit Lutron system and lo and behold, it's all DMX control. I'd love to pop in the converter and program and collect some money.


Thanks Forum!


----------



## SindreB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/19820190
> 
> 
> Why don't you simply record the command from your existing remote using iLearn?



Figured I'd save the $50+shipping (for the iLearn)... High cost to get hold of one command.


Anyways, I found it at last...


0000 006D 0000 0022 00AC 00AB 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0689


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/19820190
> 
> 
> Why don't you simply record the command from your existing remote using iLearn?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SindreB* /forum/post/19822390
> 
> 
> Figured I'd save the $50+shipping (for the iLearn)... High cost to get hold of one command.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I found it at last...
> 
> 
> 0000 006D 0000 0022 00AC 00AB 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0689



I believe starhubble was talking about GC's free utility . Obviously, this assumes you have a compatible CG device already.

___

Axel


----------



## emillika

I have some new Insteon parts if anyone here can use them let me know.. I went with Clipsal and never installed these... 2 2442's and 1 2486d v2.


----------



## ho11ywood45

2 questions.


Any idea what the price will go to with v2.0?


I have it connecting to my DirecTV HR24 box over HTTP as well as my Kuro display (just on and off as a montior)


Im trying to find the TCP port for my Pioneer Elite receiver (VSX-30) but as I already know and am afraid of...that receiver cannot take commands over TCP. Pioneer has the IControlAV app which is great but i hate switching back and forth just for volume and changing inputs.


A) is there a tcp port for that device by dumb luck

b) if not what would be the cheapest solution to get a gateway for that device. im assuming that means rs-232 but once i get into that realm i get a little lost.


thanks! the app is sick. im just hoping to get it all up and running.


----------



## Rich Gibson

More questions. I'm building a panel for my IPAD and have a Denon 4306. In iRule online I browsed for it and, not too much a surprise, there was none. I've tried all the Denon devices there (of which there weren't very many) for the volume up and down commands and none I've tried work.


In searching the web site I gather in order to learn I'll now have to buy a Global Cache IR learning device. Is this correct? That's another $80! Are there any other places I might find a Denon AVR IR database which can work the volume? I'm puzzled why one I downloaded would change zone 3 on my Denon 4306 (last choice on the browse menu) but none could change the volume on the main zone.


I have the panel downloaded and every other button works fine. In the ads the device is a serial one. I have Macs and there is no serial connector. I must be mis-understanding something.


Thanks


----------



## Trevorsplace

I am having problems learning the codes for a couple of pieces of equipment.

A Panasonic BD605 Blu Ray player that I only need the viera cast code and a generic HDMI switcher.

The ir learner on the iTach waon't learn aything from either one, so I dug up my old Pronto TS1000 and it will learn the codes and also transmit.

However the same codes won't work in iRule.

As a test I learned one of the Panasonic codes I already have with the Pronto, the hex is very different, see example.


Original Panasonic code for UP that works in iRule

0000 0071 0000 0032 007F 003F 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0AB5


Code for UP learned from Pronto

0000 0070 0064 0000 0080 0041 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0ab6 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0041


This the Viera Cast code learned from Pronto

0000 0070 0064 0000 0080 0041 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0ab6 0080 0041 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0041


Any ideas what the issue is ???


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/19823144
> 
> 
> More questions. I'm building a panel for my IPAD and have a Denon 4306. In iRule online I browsed for it and, not too much a surprise, there was none. I've tried all the Denon devices there (of which there weren't very many) for the volume up and down commands and none I've tried work.
> 
> 
> In searching the web site I gather in order to learn I'll now have to buy a Global Cache IR learning device. Is this correct? That's another $80! Are there any other places I might find a Denon AVR IR database which can work the volume? I'm puzzled why one I downloaded would change zone 3 on my Denon 4306 (last choice on the browse menu) but none could change the volume on the main zone.
> 
> 
> I have the panel downloaded and every other button works fine. In the ads the device is a serial one. I have Macs and there is no serial connector. I must be mis-understanding something.
> 
> 
> Thanks




The iRule data base contains codes for IP/RS232 and IR for Denon AVRs. However, those codes are not listed under a specific model name, but have a rather generic name, e.g. 'Denon AV Receiver Main Zone All Models V6'

____

Axel


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/19823221
> 
> 
> The iRule data base contains codes for IP/RS232 and IR for Denon AVRs. However, those codes are not listed under a specific model name, but have a rather generic name, e.g. 'Denon AV Receiver Main Zone All Models V6'
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Thanks, but I've found that one; actually it's repeated two times more. The command doesn't work on my Denon though unless I'm doing something wrong..

*Update:* My error. I used the wrong "Chanel Volume" buttons. Thanks!


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19822331
> 
> 
> I believe Bud said this was a corporate client wanting to showcase new technology in a commercial setting in LONDON.



Insteon won't work, then. 110V/50Hz. Even if voltage weren't an issue, Insteon is tied to 50 Hz.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19822331
> 
> 
> If I'm reading your comments on Insteon, it sends signals over the Neutral line - Do switches in London have neutrals or are they simply interrupts in the hot 220v lines?



FYI, the reason Insteon devices require a neutral is because they draw some power when the load is turned off, to run the integrated microcontroller. Thus, a neutral is required in the box to supply power.


----------



## barrygordon

Trevor, While the codes look different they are almost exactly the same. The first is a single instance with no repeat, and on a pronto would be sent by holding the button down, that is the 4th word indicates it is the timing pattern for "repeat" As opposed to "One time".


The other are each "One time" codes, a pronto will not repeat them, however they have two instances of the pattern so while you press the button once, the pattern is sent twice. The individyual timing numbers are almost identical. 2F vs 30 is a very smalll difference and generally does not matter (30=48 clock tiocks, while 2F is 47 clock ticks) The clock ticks at 1/ (the IR frequency) which in this case is given by word 3 and is 70 or 71 which translates to ... hz. (Sorry I am to lazy to do the math right now)


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Trevor, While the codes look different they are almost exactly the same. The first is a single instance with no repeat, and on a pronto would be sent by holding the button down, that is the 4th word indicates it is the timing pattern for "repeat" As opposed to "One time".
> 
> 
> The other are each "One time" codes, a pronto will not repeat them, however they have two instances of the pattern so while you press the button once, the pattern is sent twice. The individyual timing numbers are almost identical. 2F vs 30 is a very smalll difference and generally does not matter (30=48 clock tiocks, while 2F is 47 clock ticks) The clock ticks at 1/ (the IR frequency) which in this case is given by word 3 and is 70 or 71 which translates to ... hz. (Sorry I am to lazy to do the math right now)



Thanks Barry..

So how can I make them work in iRule???


Trevor


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19821873
> 
> *To link iRule w/ Insteon switches, an ISY will be necessary!*



I see that there are a number of ISY-99 users here controlling Insteon devices with iRule using the REST interface. Unfortunately my ISY-26 doesn't support the REST interface. Is anyone using any other interface to control an ISY? I see some references to a SOAP interface but it seems very complicated.


I've got the URL interface working which was more than I expected. It would be nice to get button support working too.


----------



## dwgriff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Using a link



Thanks Barry and Lloyd!

I missed that tutorial. This thing is amazing!


----------



## Rich Gibson

After some great help from the iRule folks I'm up and running with my Denon 4306 and Scientific Atlanta cable box. I have a Sanyo PLV-Z 3000 but the commands don't work (specifically the power). I've tried all three sample devices but no luck. Anyone have any suggestions? I note the device lists the commands under "network codes" instead of "database codes". Does that matter?


Thanks


----------



## RichardU

I'm trying to connect two IR outputs to a single emitter. Speakercraft makes a Y adapter cable with diodes to prevent interaction between the data sources. But I would prefer to make my own. Can anyone specify an appropriate diode for this application?


----------



## barrygordon

Trevor,


At a quick glance, let me know if the modified versions below work:


Original Panasonic code for UP that works in iRule

0000 0071 0000 0032 007F 003F 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 002F 0010 002F 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0AB5


Code for UP learned from Pronto

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0041 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0ab6


This the Viera Cast code learned from Pronto

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0041 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0ab6


I took the last two sets and changed them to simple repeats instead of repeated one time codes.


Sets 1 and 2 are "Identical" And differ in the frequency and slightly in the timing vslues (1 bit). Since the timing values are a function of the frequency, they might be okay. If set 1 works but not set 2 then the components IR receiver is very sensitive. Changing set 2 to match set 1 only reuires a slight alteration (frequency value (word 2) and some timing values (e.g. 2F vs 30)


Let me know if set 3 works better


I could do more with a larger sample set, But I can not reverse engineer the samples back to the protocol with a sample population of only two.


I suspect (90% sure) that both devices (panasonic / vercast) use the same protocol but I would need more samples to be able to pull the device code and key codes.


----------



## starhubble

Hey guys!


Here is how I solved the PS button hold command to bring up the power down menu as the first step of a iRule shutdown macro for the PS3.


This is for the Logitech Harmony Adapter device in the iRule device database:


PS > Delay 0.4 > PS > Delay 0.4 > PS


I don't know why three single presses with this exact timing will bring up the shutdown menu, but it works flawlessly. If I alter the delay or the number of presses I get nothing.


Might help someone!


----------



## pglover19

I have the Lutron Spacer lighting system installed in my home theater. The system consist of three SPS-600 IR dimmer switches in a wall plate (see attached). This is existing construction. I have a Global Cache GC-100-06 device in the same room that is located approximately 12 foot away on the opposite wall. I am currently using the Global Cache device with iRule to control other home theater components in the room (AV receiver, cable box, blu-ray player, etc.). Now I would like to control the lighting system. Would I need to run a CAT5 or CAT6 cable with an IR emitter connected to the back of the IR dimmer switch to the Global Cache device? Do I need to connect an IR emitter to all three dimmer switches or just one? If so, it will be difficult to run cable, but I think I can go in the attic to do it. What other options do I have with the current lighting setup so that I can control the lighting using iRule? Please advise.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fiasco* /forum/post/19813013
> 
> 
> Yes, you can control a directive DVR (HR2x models) via Ethernet. It is a simple http protocol. You can execute all of the normal controls and query for your playlist. It is more limited than I would like ( would like to schedule and delete recordings too ).
> 
> 
> I stlll use RS232 for my transport controls and only use Ethernet/http for playlist queries and direct number channel changes.
> 
> 
> Below is a video of my iPad interface to directv. It is not done with iRule but I'm sure some of the talented rule developers will figure something similar out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWLzOica0nI



Your Command Fusion interface looks great. I especially like your scrolling banner of favorites on the right hand side. Do you know if this scrolling banner of icons could be accomplished using iRule?


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19825573
> 
> 
> Trevor,
> 
> 
> 
> I took the last two sets and changed them to simple repeats instead of repeated one time codes.
> 
> 
> Sets 1 and 2 are "Identical" And differ in the frequency and slightly in the timing vslues (1 bit). Since the timing values are a function of the frequency, they might be okay. If set 1 works but not set 2 then the components IR receiver is very sensitive. Changing set 2 to match set 1 only reuires a slight alteration (frequency value (word 2) and some timing values (e.g. 2F vs 30)
> 
> 
> Let me know if set 3 works better
> 
> 
> I could do more with a larger sample set, But I can not reverse engineer the samples back to the protocol with a sample population of only two.
> 
> 
> I suspect (90% sure) that both devices (panasonic / vercast) use the same protocol but I would need more samples to be able to pull the device code and key codes.



Thanks again Barry you are the man once again... Worked like a charm. now I am trying to undersand what you did










So it looks like the changes you made were to truncate to a single instance and change 0000 0070 0064 0000 to 0000 0070 0032 0000.


----------



## barrygordon

If you want to understand what I did and how to clean up "Dirty" Learned codes, Go to the Remotecentral.com remote files area and search for the original paper I wrote on the Pronto Hex format. Search for things by my name in the appropriate subsection. That document has been translated into 5 languages and posted in numerous places on the web as a reference.


If you look carefully you will see that I set both codes to be "Repeating" in the sense of a Pronto wherein the code repeats as long as the button is held down. I am not sure how the iRule will handle the code depending on where the control word is (word 3 or word 4), and then there is the whole issue of how the GC products will deal with what they are sent. When dealing with GC devices I send TCPIP sequences which is what the device really wants and gives me the most complete control over the IR result. What you need for that is to be able to express the frequency in hz, and the timing data in microseconds. That is a simple mathematical conversion from Pronto Hex format and can be worked out fom the paper I discussed.


The IRGen program I posted on my web site actually makes those conversions but is driven by the raw protocol information not the Pronto Hex codes.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/19826031
> 
> 
> Here is how I solved the PS button hold command to bring up the power down menu as the first step of a iRule shutdown macro for the PS3. This is for the Logitech Harmony Adapter device in the iRule device database:
> 
> 
> PS > Delay 0.4 > PS > Delay 0.4 > PS
> 
> 
> I don't know why three single presses with this exact timing will bring up the shutdown menu, but it works flawlessly. If I alter the delay or the number of presses I get nothing!



I'm pretty sure what's happening is that you are managing to maintain the repeat code of the PS button continuously for the right period of time to trigger the shutdown process (same as with the real PS3 controller, PS must be held down for about 1 second).


The code for PS in the iRule database, combined with the repeat count defined for a single press, probably ends up taking slightly longer than your 0.4 second delay. So your next PS code is sent while the previous one is still executing, and this causes the GC gateway to simply reset the repeat count and keep repeating with no pause between the commands (that's a behaviour of the GC devices specifically designed to solve this kind of problem). If you increase the delay the code will no longer be continuous. If you reduce the delay it will be continuous but won't last long enough to trigger the shutdown unless you add another delay and another PS to the end of your sequence.


I think this is also relevant to the previous question about how to ramp the volume smoothly on a Yamaha receiver. The Yamaha needs to see a continuously repeated vol+ or vol- code to ramp the volume. There's logic in the receiver to do nothing for the first half second of holding the button, then it starts to ramp, slowly at first and then it accelerates (you can see that behaviour just by sending vol- once with a large repeat count).


With iRule you can make the vol+ and vol- buttons repeat on hold, and if you make the repeat rate shorter than the duration of each command (the duration being mainly controlled by the repeat count defined for the command), then the GC gateway should maintain a continuous output and trigger the logic in the receiver to ramp the volume.


The problem is when you let go of the button the last command still has to go through its repeat count before it stops, and if by this time the volume is ramping pretty fast you will overshoot significantly. If iRule could be made to send a "stopir" command when you release the button it would probably help. Otherwise the best you can do may be to set a small repeat count (probably 1) on the individual codes, and reduce the repeat on hold delay to match it. With a small repeat count and high repeat rate it may be harder to trigger the desired ramping behaviour, but if you can get the delay just right and make it work it shouldn't overshoot as much when you release the button.


----------



## SindreB

Yes, the iLearn software is free, but you need the GC-IRL ($75) and attach it to the GC-100 unit.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/19825395
> 
> 
> I'm trying to connect two IR outputs to a single emitter. Speakercraft makes a Y adapter cable with diodes to prevent interaction between the data sources. But I would prefer to make my own. Can anyone specify an appropriate diode for this application?



Answered my own question: Diode part number 1N4148D from Radio Shack.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/19825101
> 
> 
> After some great help from the iRule folks I'm up and running with my Denon 4306 and Scientific Atlanta cable box. I have a Sanyo PLV-Z 3000 but the commands don't work (specifically the power). I've tried all three sample devices but no luck. Anyone have any suggestions? I note the device lists the commands under "network codes" instead of "database codes". Does that matter?
> 
> 
> Thanks



What's your hardware set up? Are you using IR to control the Sanyo, or are you controlling it through a network? Network codes are for use over the network, if network codes exist for the Sanyo, then do you have it hooked up to your network?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/19825101
> 
> 
> ...I have a Sanyo PLV-Z 3000 but the commands don't work (specifically the power). I've tried all three sample devices but no luck. Anyone have any suggestions? I note the device lists the commands under "network codes" instead of "database codes". Does that matter?



I only see two devices for Sanyo projectors in the database. The one called "Sanyo PLV series rs232" has Network codes defined for RS-232 control. They should work for the PLV-Z3000, but you need to run an RS-232 cable from the projector to a serial gateway. It's also a very odd cable that you might have to build yourself. The PLV-Z3000 does not have direct network control.


The other device is called "Sanyo Projector Code Group1" and has Database codes, which means they are for infrared. I've never tried this device so I don't know if it's the right one.


----------



## Senol Arabaci

I am new to irule and i am not sure if this is the correct part of the forum to post this.


i am able to control my denon 4308ci and tivo premiere nicely with irule and my ipad.


i bought a new itach wifi and connected to my wifi to connect my non-ethernet enabled and non-rs232 ready devices. Specifically my Pioneer TV Kuro 6010. (I read almost everything on global cache and irule website and still not having any success...currently testing it with my denon remote since i can't find my tv's remote...I have been using a logitech harmony for a while to control my tv and i might us it to learn the codes)


Here is my dilemma. I am a total novice in this. so hopefully you guys will bear with me.


ITach is in my network.


i can connect to it with my browser and see configuration. it is currently configured to have has connector 1 and 2 as ir out and 3 to be ir blaster in infrared tab. notify ports and and notify timers are set to N/A


my itach is about 6-7 feet away from my tv/denon


i connected the ir blaster to connector 3 and one of the eyes (came with itach and it looks like a little button. Don't know what it is called.. maybe ir emitter?  to connector 1.


i used my denon remote to learn a test hex code. i pressed menu button and ilearn immediately recognized the codes. i tried couple of times to make sure i have the same code and they were.


on irule builder i created a device called test and configured its pproperties as "attach to: Global Cache" and "Type:AUX"


I created a new hex code called menu and copied the hex code from ilearn into the data field in menu hex code properties. left the repetition as 3


i pulled the menu hex code onto a test button image (called menu) and saved the whole thing and sync'ed with my ipad.


i went into ipad and created a gateway. Irule found itach ir automaticaly and added to the gateway. in the gateway, i assigned the test device to channel 1.


i went to the page where the test menu button is and pressed. the eye was pointing to my denon receiver. well... nothing happened.


So, obviously i am doing something wrong.


Am i supposed the connect something to my denon (or tv in the future) for itach to communicate. i thought itach eye (ir emitter or ir out) would behave like a remote and send the code to the denon (or tv)


can you please tell me what i am missing in this setup?


Any help is appreciated..

Thanks

Senol


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19826228
> 
> 
> I have the Lutron Spacer lighting system installed in my home theater. The system consist of three SPS-600 IR dimmer switches in a wall plate (see attached). This is existing construction. I have a Global Cache GC-100-06 device in the same room that is located approximately 12 foot away on the opposite wall. I am currently using the Global Cache device with iRule to control other home theater components in the room (AV receiver, cable box, blu-ray player, etc.). Now I would like to control the lighting system. Would I need to run a CAT5 or CAT6 cable with an IR emitter connected to the back of the IR dimmer switch to the Global Cache device? Do I need to connect an IR emitter to all three dimmer switches or just one? If so, it will be difficult to run cable, but I think I can go in the attic to do it. What other options do I have with the current lighting setup so that I can control the lighting using iRule? Please advise.



I have two of these.... I bought a dual IR connector and attach to each light control, and then plug the other end into my iTach device. It worked great. So in your case, you'll need a dual IR and a single. Unfortunately it will take two slots in you iTach or Global Cache device


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19828519
> 
> 
> What's your hardware set up? Are you using IR to control the Sanyo, or are you controlling it through a network? Network codes are for use over the network, if network codes exist for the Sanyo, then do you have it hooked up to your network?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19828720
> 
> 
> I only see two devices for Sanyo projectors in the database. The one called "Sanyo PLV series rs232" has Network codes defined for RS-232 control. They should work for the PLV-Z3000, but you need to run an RS-232 cable from the projector to a serial gateway. It's also a very odd cable that you might have to build yourself. The PLV-Z3000 does not have direct network control.
> 
> 
> The other device is called "Sanyo Projector Code Group1" and has Database codes, which means they are for infrared. I've never tried this device so I don't know if it's the right one.



Thanks, I understand now. I see where the series device needs that special 5 conductor cable. I'll try the second one. If I could get the gateway working again.


----------



## Rich Gibson

Puzzling new problem. I went to add a device on the GC100 but now iRule on the IPAD fails to connect to the gateways. When I disconnect the internet cable on the GC100-6 the ACT light remains on and one of the ir buds stays illuminated. Yesterday when I went to bed everything was honky dorey now I'm dead in the water again. Lots of highs and lows with this system for sure. The green net light staying lit even though the lan cable is disconnected and the glowing IR bulb seem to suggest an issue with the GC100.


All the devices on my internal lan have different IP addresses (DHCP)

Router 10.0.1.1

IPAD 10.0.1.5

iPhone 10.0.1.8

Denon 10.0.1.7

LG BR 10.0.1.11

Global cache' 10.0.1.22

Mac Pro 10.0.1.19

Mac Air 10.0.1.10

Apple TV 2 10.0.1.14


I went in to devices on the IPAD iRule and made sure each device matched the gateway and had the proper IR socket number. The panel synched ok but when I select the panel I always get "Failed to connect to gateways." Ientered the IP into Firefox once and got to the GC gateway but after the first attempt it does nothing but time out.


I'm running an Apple airport extreme from a Cable modem. I have a wired connection from that to a switch located in the equipment bay with wires going to the Denon, Apple TV LGBR and Cox Box. All the other computers and equipment work fine; the LG BR sees the internet (and Netflix) I'm up against a brick wall unless someone here has more ideas. I appreciate the help so far.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/19830113
> 
> 
> Puzzling new problem. I went to add a device on the GC100 but now iRule on the IPAD fails to connect to the gateways. When I disconnect the internet cable on the GC100-6 the ACT light remains on and one of the ir buds stays illuminated. Yesterday when I went to bed everything was honky dorey now I'm dead in the water again. Lots of highs and lows with this system for sure. The green net light staying lit even though the lan cable is disconnected and the glowing IR bulb seem to suggest an issue with the GC100.



Have you tried unplugging the GC-100, count to ten, then plug it back in? I haven't seen this problem with my GC-100, but about every 3 or 4 months, my router locks up and a power reboot fixes it.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/19830209
> 
> 
> Have you tried unplugging the GC-100, count to ten, then plug it back in? I haven't seen this problem with my GC-100, but about every 3 or 4 months, my router locks up and a power reboot fixes it.



Yes, I've tried that. I even bypassed the gigabyte switch in the equipment closet and tried another RJ45 cable from the Airport Extreme directly to the GC unit without luck. The IPAD iRule can't find the GC unit on the LAN.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/19830821
> 
> 
> Yes, I've tried that. I even bypassed the gigabyte switch in the equipment closet and tried another RJ45 cable from the Airport Extreme directly to the GC unit without luck. The IPAD iRule can't find the GC unit on the LAN.



I just unplugged the ethernet cable from my GC-100 and the LAN light goes off, but the ACT light stays on. Plugged the cable back in and now I can't connect to the gateway. I'll let you know if I get reconnected.

*Update:* False alarm on my part. I was getting the failure to connect, but it was just my Onkyo pre/pro (controlled with IP) which sometimes fails to connect and I haven't figured out why. Everything connected to the GC works, Oppo and Sanyo projector. If I use the IR remote for the Onkyo, it seems to "wake up" the unit and it makes the connection.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/19830821
> 
> 
> Yes, I've tried that. I even bypassed the gigabyte switch in the equipment closet and tried another RJ45 cable from the Airport Extreme directly to the GC unit without luck. The IPAD iRule can't find the GC unit on the LAN.



Now that I reread your original post - it looks like you are using DHCP on the router and it is possible that when you reconnected the GC-100, it was assigned a different IP address. You might want to double check the address in the router assigned to the GC. I use static addresses for all my devices for that very reason.


----------



## kd_cooke

Anyone have an update on a copy or duplicate function within iRule to move from landscape to portrait or from iPad to iPhone? Needing to create an iPhone/iPad version of my panels, and would love to save myself some time.


----------



## Rich Gibson

It looks like my next step is to set all the IP addresses manually. I know how to do that except for the GC100. The tutorials mention using software which came with the GC unit but I received none and a search mentions .exe files and I own a Mac. Does anyone know how to accomplish this on the GC100?


Thanks!

*Update:* I also did not get any documentation either. At the GC site I found the explanation why it didn't work. The GC-100-6 comes with the IP set default to 192.168.1.70. That's why iRule never found the gatweay. Sheesh!

Here's a brief excerpt from their docs:


> Quote:
> LAN connection is used for all communication over the network and for configuring the GC-100. Accessing the GC-100 is initially achieved using its default IP address 192.168.1.70. The best method for configuring the GC-100 is to communicate over an isolated network, directly to a networked PC utilizing a cross-over LAN cable or an isolated hub with standard LAN cables. The PC must also be on the same network with an address such as 192.168.1.102. The "LINK" indicator on the LAN connector will light when the cabling is plugged in properly. After establishing a link, the GC-100's internal web pages are accessible from a browser at address:
> http://192.168.1.70/
> 
> A suitable static IP address can now be entered for your network environment, making sure the GC-100's IP address is outside the network's DHCP partition, if DHCP is used. In addition the default gateway address and subnet mask will need to be set before installing the GC-100. Once the GC-100 is on your network, further configuration can be accomplished through the new IP address.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Senol Arabaci* /forum/post/19829870
> 
> 
> I am new to irule and i am not sure if this is the correct part of the forum to post this.
> 
> 
> i am able to control my denon 4308ci and tivo premiere nicely with irule and my ipad.
> 
> 
> i bought a new itach wifi and connected to my wifi to connect my non-ethernet enabled and non-rs232 ready devices. Specifically my Pioneer TV Kuro 6010. (I read almost everything on global cache and irule website and still not having any success...currently testing it with my denon remote since i can't find my tv's remote...I have been using a logitech harmony for a while to control my tv and i might us it to learn the codes)
> 
> 
> Here is my dilemma. I am a total novice in this. so hopefully you guys will bear with me.
> 
> 
> ITach is in my network.
> 
> 
> i can connect to it with my browser and see configuration. it is currently configured to have has connector 1 and 2 as ir out and 3 to be ir blaster in infrared tab. notify ports and and notify timers are set to N/A
> 
> 
> my itach is about 6-7 feet away from my tv/denon
> 
> 
> i connected the ir blaster to connector 3 and one of the eyes (came with itach and it looks like a little button. Don't know what it is called.. maybe ir emitter?  to connector 1.
> 
> 
> i used my denon remote to learn a test hex code. i pressed menu button and ilearn immediately recognized the codes. i tried couple of times to make sure i have the same code and they were.
> 
> 
> on irule builder i created a device called test and configured its pproperties as "attach to: Global Cache" and "Type:AUX"
> 
> 
> I created a new hex code called menu and copied the hex code from ilearn into the data field in menu hex code properties. left the repetition as 3
> 
> 
> i pulled the menu hex code onto a test button image (called menu) and saved the whole thing and sync'ed with my ipad.
> 
> 
> i went into ipad and created a gateway. Irule found itach ir automaticaly and added to the gateway. in the gateway, i assigned the test device to channel 1.
> 
> 
> i went to the page where the test menu button is and pressed. the eye was pointing to my denon receiver. well... nothing happened.
> 
> 
> So, obviously i am doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> Am i supposed the connect something to my denon (or tv in the future) for itach to communicate. i thought itach eye (ir emitter or ir out) would behave like a remote and send the code to the denon (or tv)
> 
> 
> can you please tell me what i am missing in this setup?
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Senol



The three emitters that come with the iTach are low level emitters, they're meant to be installed on the controlled device directy over the IR sensor, not for aiming at the device from a distance away. Try setting up your test device to use the thrid port from the iTach, leaving it's setting at 'blaster' and plug in the the fourth different emitter included (this is the blaster) it's meant for controlling from a distance away. Once you know you've got it working, you can then change your devices to one of the first two iTach ports if you wish, and then use the smaller emitters in a permanent setup.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19826228
> 
> 
> I have the Lutron Spacer lighting system installed in my home theater. The system consist of three SPS-600 IR dimmer switches in a wall plate (see attached). This is existing construction. I have a Global Cache GC-100-06 device in the same room that is located approximately 12 foot away on the opposite wall. I am currently using the Global Cache device with iRule to control other home theater components in the room (AV receiver, cable box, blu-ray player, etc.). Now I would like to control the lighting system. Would I need to run a CAT5 or CAT6 cable with an IR emitter connected to the back of the IR dimmer switch to the Global Cache device? Do I need to connect an IR emitter to all three dimmer switches or just one? If so, it will be difficult to run cable, but I think I can go in the attic to do it. What other options do I have with the current lighting setup so that I can control the lighting using iRule? Please advise.



Does the GC have an IR Blaster? If so its better to use that in your case rather than trying to get an emitter to the back of a dimmer (which is not a good idea to mix low voltage and high voltage in the same box). Just put it in the room pointing at the switches.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd_cooke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have an update on a copy or duplicate function within iRule to move from landscape to portrait or from iPad to iPhone? Needing to create an iPhone/iPad version of my panels, and would love to save myself some time.



Unfortunately it can't be done


----------



## kjgarrison

It's been over 3 WEEKS since he posted. I'm getting a bad feeling.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/19831727
> 
> 
> Does the GC have an IR Blaster? If so its better to use that in your case rather than trying to get an emitter to the back of a dimmer (which is not a good idea to mix low voltage and high voltage in the same box). Just put it in the room pointing at the switches.



I will look a the GC documentation....


----------



## DIYHomeTheater

Can iRule be used to control a stack in a different room? If so, how?

Thanks


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/19831727
> 
> 
> Does the GC have an IR Blaster? If so its better to use that in your case rather than trying to get an emitter to the back of a dimmer (which is not a good idea to mix low voltage and high voltage in the same box). Just put it in the room pointing at the switches.



Good idea. It looks like Global Cache makes the GC-BL2 IR Blaster which transmits IR signals across a room up to 40 feet. But according to the GC-100-06 release notes, the IR blaster feature is only available in firmware version 3.0 and above. Currently I have firmware version 2.4-06. How can I update the firmware in my Global Cache GC-100-06 device?


http://www.globalcache.com/products/other/


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DIYHomeTheater* /forum/post/19832874
> 
> 
> Can iRule be used to control a stack in a different room? If so, how?
> 
> Thanks



Uhhhhhhhhhh. Yes. Wifi to GC that's in the same room with the stack you wnat to control, or extend the emitter wires to where you need them.


----------



## nyjklein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjgarrison* /forum/post/19832245
> 
> 
> It's been over 3 WEEKS since he posted. I'm getting a bad feeling.



Wondering about the same thing. Anyone hear from Itai outside this forum?


Jeff


----------



## Mizell

I spoke with Itai on the phone Tuesday evening. I don't believe there is anything to be concerned with.


----------



## khiser

As of this posting Itai was last on the forums at "01-13-11 07:48 PM" He has been out but not posting.


The lack of "hey guys, I'm back but swamped with ____" or any Tweets on Twitter saying "I'm alive" has been a concern to me since I bought in December and am waiting till v2 to build interfaces as I have a ton of copy panels, etc that I need to do.


I am glad to hear that he is alive and well and hope he is just heads down on v2.0 so i can finally get what I need to implement the iRule at home. Maybe the good job the community is doing supporting each other is taking some of the load off of his plate.....which should mean good things to come!


Is anyone using the v2.0 Beta? Without spilling any beans about it (as I am sure Itai would not want that) I would just like to know that there is activity taking place.


Thanks and have a great Saturday!


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19827295
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure what's happening is that you are managing to maintain the repeat code of the PS button continuously for the right period of time to trigger the shutdown process (same as with the real PS3 controller, PS must be held down for about 1 second).
> 
> 
> The code for PS in the iRule database, combined with the repeat count defined for a single press, probably ends up taking slightly longer than your 0.4 second delay. So your next PS code is sent while the previous one is still executing, and this causes the GC gateway to simply reset the repeat count and keep repeating with no pause between the commands (that's a behaviour of the GC devices specifically designed to solve this kind of problem). If you increase the delay the code will no longer be continuous. If you reduce the delay it will be continuous but won't last long enough to trigger the shutdown unless you add another delay and another PS to the end of your sequence.
> 
> 
> I think this is also relevant to the previous question about how to ramp the volume smoothly on a Yamaha receiver. The Yamaha needs to see a continuously repeated vol+ or vol- code to ramp the volume. There's logic in the receiver to do nothing for the first half second of holding the button, then it starts to ramp, slowly at first and then it accelerates (you can see that behaviour just by sending vol- once with a large repeat count).
> 
> 
> With iRule you can make the vol+ and vol- buttons repeat on hold, and if you make the repeat rate shorter than the duration of each command (the duration being mainly controlled by the repeat count defined for the command), then the GC gateway should maintain a continuous output and trigger the logic in the receiver to ramp the volume.
> 
> 
> The problem is when you let go of the button the last command still has to go through its repeat count before it stops, and if by this time the volume is ramping pretty fast you will overshoot significantly. If iRule could be made to send a "stopir" command when you release the button it would probably help. Otherwise the best you can do may be to set a small repeat count (probably 1) on the individual codes, and reduce the repeat on hold delay to match it. With a small repeat count and high repeat rate it may be harder to trigger the desired ramping behaviour, but if you can get the delay just right and make it work it shouldn't overshoot as much when you release the button.



This is a follow-up question for kriktsemaj99. I also have a Yamaha receiver (RX-V1) and would like to be able to 'ramp' volume by holding down a volume button. Can you please give an example of the list of codes/delays we should try on a button AND THE NEXT VERSION of codes/delays if the first doesn't work. I just need to have a better sense of how you are suggesting we test the strategy (need the second version to see how we modify the first version if the first version doesn't work)


Hope this makes sense!


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjgarrison* /forum/post/19832245
> 
> 
> It's been over 3 WEEKS since he posted. I'm getting a bad feeling.



Hi Everyone!


I apologize for being absent for so long. I have been taking care of some personal issues on top of the daily insanity of iRule.


Here is a brief update while I digest all of the new posts and catch up.


iRule - 2010
*2010* - we completed our first year of selling the producnt and thanks to you guys it has been amazing. I am personally humbled by our success and the entire experience. We finished the year on an incredibly strong note and January is looking even better. I attribute almost all of our growth to the members of this forum... thank you.
*2011* - I have been working on strengthening our solution on several fronts: dealers, software and support. More to come on each.
*Software* - We are working on several fronts to bring the iRule to additional platforms (yes that's you Android guys) as well as expand the capabilities to have some of the tight integration and control of things like iTunes and media center (other products as well). There will be an updated version to fix a few issues and include some minor additions to the app and Builder in the next week or so. Mainly, to support the iPad multi-tasking.
*Website* - I know many have been asking for a forum to better organize the incredible flow of information... its on the way.
*Installers* - while many on this forum do not need or use an installer, there has been a tremendous response from the professionals that install CE systems for a living and we are happy to have them serve the needs of our customers.


----------



## Glimmie

The VCR code selection is very sparse. I guess nobody cares about VHS anymore but I have a large library of DVHS tapes.


Any clues as to where I can find device codes for Pannasonic, JVC and Mitsubishi?


TIA


----------



## Glimmie

So how do I send strings from a GC100 serial port to an unsupported device? I need to make an "I-Rule device" to control my existing home built DOS HT control platform. I set up that device to accept touch screen key numbers from a serial port - tested and work fine driving it from Hyperterminal. So I got the hard DOS C and assembly code stuff done.


Now for I-Rule:


The string I devised is [Ctrl A, ASCII key number (up to 3 bytes), carriage return]


So to send key #223 to the DOS HT controller would I send this via the CG100 under the HEX CODES, DATA under on Irule? 0x1,2,2,3,0xD Note the commas are not part of my command. Do need them for Irule? I can add them to the DOS device if needed.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/19833855
> 
> 
> This is a follow-up question for kriktsemaj99. I also have a Yamaha receiver (RX-V1) and would like to be able to 'ramp' volume by holding down a volume button. Can you please give an example of the list of codes/delays we should try on a button AND THE NEXT VERSION of codes/delays if the first doesn't work. I just need to have a better sense of how you are suggesting we test the strategy (need the second version to see how we modify the first version if the first version doesn't work)



I assume you're using infrared, and you already have codes that are working for VOLUME UP and VOLUME DOWN (they're in the iRule database). Also are you using some sort of Global Cache gateway? I haven't had time yet to experiment with this myself (and I don't have a GC gateway), but I would start with:


command repetition = 3 (that's the default, which you can see by clicking on the VOLUME UP or VOLUME DOWN command and looking at properties).


Then on your volume up/down buttons, set "repeat on hold" to yes, and repeat every 0.1 sec.


Try holding volume up or down (better to do this with nothing playing) and one of two things should happen:

1) The volume just goes up or down slowly.

2) It ramps in a smooth and accelerating way just like when using the original remote.


If 1), try repeat every 0.05 sec (you can enter this even if it doesn't show up as 0.05). Test again. If still not ramping, either reduce the repeat on hold interval a bit more (e.g. 0.04 or 0.03) or increase the command repetition (e.g. from 3 to 5). If you get it ramping but it overshoots too much, try reducing both the command repetition number and the repeat on hold interval.


If you can't get this working, the next best thing is to use the 6 volume memories (which I assume the RX-V1 has, but I don't know for sure). There are codes for VOLUME MEMORY 1 to 6 and VOLUME RECALL 1 to 6. So you can set up 6 buttons that instantly select (for example) -40, -35, -30, -25, -20, -15, -10dB. With that you wouldn't really need to make big changes by holding down a button.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19834193
> 
> 
> The string I devised is [Ctrl A, ASCII key number (up to 3 bytes), carriage return]
> 
> 
> So to send key #223 to the DOS HT controller would I send this via the CG100 under the HEX CODES, DATA under on Irule? 0x1,2,2,3,0xD Note the commas are not part of my command. Do need them for Irule? I can add them to the DOS device if needed.



You enter the strings under Network Codes (Hex codes are for infrared), then iRule will send them exactly as you enter them. Non-printing characters are entered as \\x followed by two hex digits. So you would want:


\\x01223\\x0d


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19834284
> 
> 
> You enter the strings under Network Codes (Hex codes are for infrared), then iRule will send them exactly as you enter them. Non-printing characters are entered as \\x followed by two hex digits. So you would want:
> 
> 
> \\x01223\\x0d



Thanks! And here's a typing tip I did. Instead of entering up to 500 device codes for 500 touch keys I just made device codes for CTRL A, 0-9, and CR. So I just build the command under the I-Rule key. Sure it takes longer to send the command this way but it avoids the trouble of a huge device code file. And at 38K baud, the additional command send time is nil.


----------



## Rich Gibson

I've managed to set the GC-100-6 unit to a specific IP Address (10.0.1.26) but when I run New Gateway on the iRule IPAD the GC is not found. I can find 10.0.1.26 on the LAN with Firefox and verify the GC's IP settings.


Looking for more ideas.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## Jnelson Young

Directv control:


I have been using http control via iRule for my Directv stbs for several weeks now. Then yesterday, all of a sudden, they stopped working, though all relevant signals continue to flash green. I rebooted everything, uninstalled and reinstalled gateways, verified all ip addresses (all static), no joy. I have HR 20's and 22's and all are affected. Any thoughts? LAN is working great.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/19834356
> 
> 
> I've managed to set the GC-100-6 unit to a specific IP Address (10.0.1.26) but when I run New Gateway on the iRule IPAD the GC is not found.



There should be a button marked Skip that stops the search for the gateway and lets you type in the IP address manually.


----------



## DIYHomeTheater

Thanks. I am trying to figure out how to use an iPad to control projector and light dimmers in same room (IR) as well. IPad does not have IR and putting a GC for dimmers is not aesthetic. Not sure how to do this


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19834414
> 
> 
> There should be a button marked Skip that stops the search for the gateway and lets you type in the IP address manually.



Thanks, I'm one step closer.







I did that and matched the gateway with the devices. I clicked on the panel and it searched for the gateway and the search notice quickly went out (assuming that meant it found it as it's stayed on and notified me of a failure every time so far). I checked back with the GC's IP and it showed the same IP. I then changed a value of sensor, hit apply and went to another site. When I re-entered the URL I got the GC and the sensor setting I changed. No type of sensor worked. One anomaly is one of the sensors is illuminated at all times.


Next questions; what to try next and what should be sensor type be? I tried all and none worked.


----------



## Zellarman

Is it possible to move a page from one panel to another?


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jnelson Young* /forum/post/19834397
> 
> 
> Directv control:
> 
> 
> I have been using http control via iRule for my Directv stbs for several weeks now. Then yesterday, all of a sudden, they stopped working, though all relevant signals continue to flash green. I rebooted everything, uninstalled and reinstalled gateways, verified all ip addresses (all static), no joy. I have HR 20's and 22's and all are affected. Any thoughts? LAN is working great.



Check the gateway entry again. I had the port number get dropped from mine once and it took me a while to notice.


----------



## jimim

IR codes needed.


I tried to learn a bunch of sherwood new castle cd player codes today. i had 50 50 luck. I can't get the disk button and the numbers on the controller to learn so we can switch disks. play and the others work well. it was a tough remote to learn.


does anyone know where i can get ir codes for the sherwood new castle cdc-690t


it's the only cd player they have.


thanks,

jim


----------



## Jnelson Young




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/19834815
> 
> 
> Check the gateway entry again. I had the port number get dropped from mine once and it took me a while to notice.



Checked ports on all boxes bwade and they are all 8080


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19834778
> 
> 
> Is it possible to move a page from one panel to another?



The actual feature will be to copy a Page from Panel to Panel, not move. If you want to move the Page you need the additional step of deleting the old Page after the Copy is complete.


This functionality will come in an update to the Builder in the next two weeks.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19834351
> 
> 
> Thanks! And here's a typing tip I did. Instead of entering up to 500 device codes for 500 touch keys I just made device codes for CTRL A, 0-9, and CR. So I just build the command under the I-Rule key. Sure it takes longer to send the command this way but it avoids the trouble of a huge device code file. And at 38K baud, the additional command send time is nil.



If you do want to add many codes, keep in mind that you can upload the device file as an XML which can be edited offline for quicker data entry.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19835316
> 
> 
> The actual feature will be to copy a Page from Panel to Panel, not move. If you want to move the Page you need the additional step of deleting the old Page after the Copy is complete.
> 
> 
> This functionality will come in an update to the Builder in the next two weeks.



Great! An awesome program gets even better!


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jnelson Young* /forum/post/19834994
> 
> 
> Checked ports on all boxes bwade and they are all 8080



Can you control your HR2X box from a browser? Try this just change the IP.

http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=192.168.1.64 


Love this app by the way since I have my laptop on most of the time I watch TV. But at least it will tell you if it is iRule or your HR2X box, my guess it is the box.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The VCR code selection is very sparse. I guess nobody cares about VHS anymore but I have a large library of DVHS tapes.
> 
> 
> Any clues as to where I can find device codes for Pannasonic, JVC and Mitsubishi?
> 
> 
> TIA



I would suggest searchin at remotecentral.com. They have the most compehensive hex listings.


----------



## Jnelson Young




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/19835695
> 
> 
> Can you control your HR2X box from a browser? Try this just change the IP.
> 
> http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=192.168.1.64
> 
> 
> Love this app by the way since I have my laptop on most of the time I watch TV. But at least it will tell you if it is iRule or your HR2X box, my guess it is the box.



Tried sillysot and was able to control an hr 22, but none of the other stbs which are hr 20s. So you're suggesting the 20 is the problem? Wonder why now after so long? New software?


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19834245
> 
> 
> I assume you're using infrared, and you already have codes that are working for VOLUME UP and VOLUME DOWN (they're in the iRule database). Also are you using some sort of Global Cache gateway? I haven't had time yet to experiment with this myself (and I don't have a GC gateway), but I would start with:
> 
> 
> command repetition = 3 (that's the default, which you can see by clicking on the VOLUME UP or VOLUME DOWN command and looking at properties).
> 
> 
> Then on your volume up/down buttons, set "repeat on hold" to yes, and repeat every 0.1 sec.
> 
> 
> Try holding volume up or down (better to do this with nothing playing) and one of two things should happen:
> 
> 1) The volume just goes up or down slowly.
> 
> 2) It ramps in a smooth and accelerating way just like when using the original remote.
> 
> 
> If 1), try repeat every 0.05 sec (you can enter this even if it doesn't show up as 0.05). Test again. If still not ramping, either reduce the repeat on hold interval a bit more (e.g. 0.04 or 0.03) or increase the command repetition (e.g. from 3 to 5). If you get it ramping but it overshoots too much, try reducing both the command repetition number and the repeat on hold interval.
> 
> 
> If you can't get this working, the next best thing is to use the 6 volume memories (which I assume the RX-V1 has, but I don't know for sure). There are codes for VOLUME MEMORY 1 to 6 and VOLUME RECALL 1 to 6. So you can set up 6 buttons that instantly select (for example) -40, -35, -30, -25, -20, -15, -10dB. With that you wouldn't really need to make big changes by holding down a button.



Just wanted to say THANK YOU! Used your clear and detailed instructions and got the Yamaha volume ramping 'relatively' smoothly. I changed the repetition to '9' on the properties of volume up and down in the device and left the repeat at '0.1'. It's not completely smooth, but I think that that is more a function of the inherent delay of the ir signal between repeats.


----------



## Gizi

First off a huge pat on the back to Itai and the entire iRule team this is an awsome application.


I have read this entire thread upto early December posts - so please excuse me if this has already been answered. (Please Itai setup some form of Wiki or such where the users of iRule can build documentation on device specific integration - this thread is crazy long and often repeats the same questions/answers over).


I am trying to setup EventGhost to communicate with MCEController using the Broadcaster UDP plugin and the starter EventGhost project to control my Win7 Media Center, everything installed and setup.


My problem lies with EventGhost complaining it is missing the "MCE #" plugin, the log shows Error starting plugin: MCE, plugin not found.


I looked through the plugins available with EventGhost but could not find such a named plugin - any ideas where I can find this?


I searched here and google (even found the unfinsihed, unpublish offical iRule tutorial on setting this up) but no luck.


Cheers,

Mark


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jnelson Young* /forum/post/19836334
> 
> 
> Tried sillysot and was able to control an hr 22, but none of the other stbs which are hr 20s. So you're suggesting the 20 is the problem? Wonder why now after so long? New software?



If your HR20 got a recent update like mine did, you need to go into the whole-home section then external device and change the settings from "block" to "allow".


----------



## tinyHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19832876
> 
> 
> Good idea. It looks like Global Cache makes the GC-BL2 IR Blaster which transmits IR signals across a room up to 40 feet. But according to the GC-100-06 release notes, the IR blaster feature is only available in firmware version 3.0 and above. Currently I have firmware version 2.4-06. How can I update the firmware in my Global Cache GC-100-06 device?



pglover19, For the firmware update try phoning GC customer support -- I found they were amazingly helpful when I needed to replace an originally-defective blaster.


I've got a similar Lutron dimmer with IR (MIR-600T) and controlling it with iRule works fine via GC-100-06 & GC-BL2 blaster. You'll find the GC-BL2 is pretty directional with the beam coming straight out the end of the LED but it is nice & strong. Mine controls 3 devices, all in different directions, so to reach all 3 took some experimenting. Dimmer is only 15 ft away, but includes bouncing off a wall and going thru glass in a french door before it hits the dimmer!


----------



## queuf

@ Cubesys:

will you integrate the management of KNX in the next version of iRule ?

I already asked but I did not get an answer ...

especially as it would be really nice with the future management of the state feedback


thank you in advance for your reply


Queuf


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19832876
> 
> 
> Good idea. It looks like Global Cache makes the GC-BL2 IR Blaster which transmits IR signals across a room up to 40 feet. But according to the GC-100-06 release notes, the IR blaster feature is only available in firmware version 3.0 and above. Currently I have firmware version 2.4-06. How can I update the firmware in my Global Cache GC-100-06 device?
> 
> 
> http://www.globalcache.com/products/other/



Global Cache can upgrade your firmware but it can't be done by the customer in the field to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19837913
> 
> 
> Global Cache can upgrade your firmware but it can't be done by the customer in the field to the best of my knowledge.



So, I guess I would need to send the unit back to Global Cache.. Where can I purchase the IR Blaster at a great price?


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jnelson Young* /forum/post/19836334
> 
> 
> Tried sillysot and was able to control an hr 22, but none of the other stbs which are hr 20s. So you're suggesting the 20 is the problem? Wonder why now after so long? New software?



Just checked my HR20/700 and it is running the latest software release 456 and it working fine. Make sure that your hr20's have allow external devices set and if that is than it must be a network problem at your house.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/19834727
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm one step closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that and matched the gateway with the devices. I clicked on the panel and it searched for the gateway and the search notice quickly went out (assuming that meant it found it as it's stayed on and notified me of a failure every time so far). I checked back with the GC's IP and it showed the same IP. I then changed a value of sensor, hit apply and went to another site. When I re-entered the URL I got the GC and the sensor setting I changed. No type of sensor worked. One anomaly is one of the sensors is illuminated at all times.
> 
> 
> Next questions; what to try next and what should be sensor type be? I tried all and none worked.



I found a utility which allows me to investigate the IP situation. When I first installed the GC it worked out of the box. The GC documentation states the default IP address is DHCP or 192.168.1.70 if set manually, obviously set for a wired LAN. The original configuration of my system is a cable modem connected to an Apple Airport extreme. One of the Ethernet outlets goes to a D-Link Gigibit switch in the HT equipment cabinet. The switch is wired to a Denon 4306, an LG Blue Ray DVD player, an Apple TV (2) and the Global Cache GC-100. I recently set up my system with the Airport Extreme with DHCP so all the computers and devices correctly changed to IP addresses starting with 10.0.1.X.


The following morning I went back to my IPAD and nothing worked. Subsequently I put the GC onto an independent LAN with a single Mac and using Firefox I successfully changed the GC to 10.0.1.26 (Interestingly Safari couldn't find the device but Firefox did.). I then skipped the gateway search on iRule on the IPAD and manually entered 10.0.1.26(the software wanted to keep using 192.168.1.70). Still nothing. Connecting the GC directly to the Airport Extreme does not work either.


I found a IPAD TCP/IP utility which tests the LAN. The IPAD sees the GC at 10.0.1.26 but a ping to it fails with no return and 100% loss.


I don't know enough about TCP/IP to understand why the unit worked out of the box with everything else set to 10.0.1.x. I'm beginning to think somehow the GC device will not work on the 10.0 network. Does anyone have an idea?

*Update:* I searched GC's site. Default is DHCP. As you guru's know 192 or 10 IP format doesn't matter. I ran VMware on my Mac and downloaded their iTest to run under Windows to check out my GC-100 but it crashes and their iHelp doesn't detect anything on the local net (Internet explorer works so my ethernet is working). I'm stumped.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## Dan Lewis

Hi Guys

This is my first post in the AVS forums, i have been researching the irule software for a week or so now and have taken the plunge and ordered a GC itach unit from the irule website and payed up for a license of the builder.


My setup will be very simple to begin with but i really like the idea of a non line of sight remote meaning i can have all the other boxes hidden away.

Setup will be:

Sony 40 inch LCD TV

Sony Blu Ray Player BDP350

Sky Plus

NAD T760 surround Amp



A couple of things seem a bit odd at the moment.

First odd things were with the demo version of the builder.

When i tried the demo version of the builder the way it was set up made it impossible to follow the tutorials on the website as when you tried to create a panel it said that the demo version was limited to ten panels and this was not allowed. So then you obviously think that if you delete one panel it will let you recreate another one, not so! Once you have deleted a panel the software says that the demo version is limited to nine panels and this is not allowed.

I got down as far as seven before i gave up on that one.


It would be really good if the demo version of the builder actually let you walk through the lessons as they are posted on the irule website










The second odd thing that is happening is this,

I have made up a couple of screens in the builder and have synced them to my itouch which i plan to use as my remote however the sync always hangs on the syncing images part. If i exit the app and re enter then its all there, i can leave it for a good 10 mins and it still says syncing images.

BTW i have no gateways configured as i have no gateways yet, i'm guessing they are somewhere over the Atlantic at the moment









Could this upset the irule app trying to sync with no gateways defined?


Cheers


Dan.


----------



## Jnelson Young




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurrayW* /forum/post/19837254
> 
> 
> If your HR20 got a recent update like mine did, you need to go into the whole-home section then external device and change the settings from "block" to "allow".



Even if I am not signed up for home networking(or whatever it is called) via Directv?

My network hitting on all cylinders, supporting 18 hosts; only hr 20s are not working.


----------



## Mizell

Dan Lewis


Syncing Images can take a good while especially if it's the very first time. Don't fret, all will be good. Sometimes this can be because of a slow connection, other times it may be because of a large image library. What I've learned in building several of these jobs, is to start with the bare basics, sometimes deleting an image library, until I need a set of functions and I'll bring them back in. Particularly the custom Channel buttons take a while. I don't tend to use those graphics until the very end so I'll delete them from the first builder setup.


2nd - for $50 take the plunge. If you want to use your iTouch then this is the software. It takes a little learning, but what out there doesn't? If it's worth having, it's worth working for. You can buy a physical Master Remote with RF extender for 3x this price, or you can try other software for more $, but for my money, with a support forum this strong, the team at iRule this devoted and attentive - it's really worth it.


Take the plunge, enjoy it, grow with us!


----------



## Antexter

Been working on getting a basic setup for controlling my freeview box, i wanted to basically move the guide onto the iPad or iPhone so i could see whats on now and next, and make the whole TV package simple get rid of all the fiddly buttons and just do what i want it to do, which 1st phase is freeview control's.

The next steps are to get my media library working with it, which would be a big step i think and have yet to look into it.

After that when I can save up a little more pennies I'll look at more serious home automation controlling lights curtain tracks etc etc.


Which i have successfully done, thanks to bleb.org providing the XML feeds for the TV shows.


This is what I have ended up with 1st day in:


----------



## Raddog

Hello Guys,

I have been watching the forum for a while and decided it was time to take the plunge. I purchased my license and my gateways will be delivered this week.

The level of support on this forum is incredible and I'm very excited to get my iRule system up and running.

I am going to start laying out my panels tonight and had a question regarding graphics. I added all the background libraries to the builder and now I would like to customize them. How can I download the backgrounds to my harddrive for further editing?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Lewis

It took about 20 mins to sync in the end.

Does irule sync all the images that are loaded in your builder config or just the ones that are assigned to pages and panels?


Mizell, you misunderstand me, i'm all paid up already, excited and ready to grow alongside the irule community. I was just highlighting a small frustration i had with the demo version of builder, something that could be ironed out for new users.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/19835695
> 
> 
> Can you control your HR2X box from a browser? Try this just change the IP.
> 
> http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=192.168.1.64
> 
> 
> Love this app by the way since I have my laptop on most of the time I watch TV. But at least it will tell you if it is iRule or your HR2X box, my guess it is the box.



Guys, there's been a ton of info shared here in the past few weeks, lots of pages to keep up with. In case you missed this, I noticed the above reference to sillysot.com to control DirecTV boxes over IP from a browser. This is a neat trick but not something I do.


I did check it out however and discovered that its also an excellent solution for providing live, updated DirecTV channel guide info that can easily be incorporated into iRule as a URL. See my DirecTV pages attached for an example.


The guide section is finger scrollable up and down, u can get program info by touching the logo and change channels by selecting the channel info area. It shows the current show and the one coming up next. You can easily modify the channels and categories to meet your needs. Total setup time was 10 minutes and everyone in my home is blown away by this new feature.


Jim


----------



## Dan Lewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Antexter* /forum/post/19839868
> 
> 
> Been working on getting a basic setup for controlling my freeview box, i wanted to basically move the guide onto the iPad or iPhone so i could see whats on now and next, and make the whole TV package simple get rid of all the fiddly buttons and just do what i want it to do, which 1st phase is freeview control's.
> 
> The next steps are to get my media library working with it, which would be a big step i think and have yet to look into it.
> 
> After that when I can save up a little more pennies I'll look at more serious home automation controlling lights curtain tracks etc etc.
> 
> 
> Which i have successfully done, thanks to bleb.org providing the XML feeds for the TV shows.
> 
> 
> This is what I have ended up with 1st day in:



That looks really cool with the live update content, would you be willing to share the code to make that work?

I had a quick look at the bleb website and i can see how to link to the xml files from irule but not how you managed to the right shows showing at the right time? Cool stuff.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/19840355
> 
> 
> Guys, there's been a ton of info shared here in the past few weeks, lots of pages to keep up with. In case you missed this, I noticed the above reference to sillysot.com to control DirecTV boxes over IP from a browser. This is a neat trick but not something I do.
> 
> 
> I did check it out however and discovered that its also an excellent solution for providing live, updated DirecTV channel guide info that can easily be incorporated into iRule as a URL. See my DirecTV pages attached for an example.
> 
> 
> The guide section is finger scrollable up and down, u can get program info by touching the logo and change channels by selecting the channel info area. It shows the current show and the one coming up next. You can easily modify the channels and categories to meet your needs. Total setup time was 10 minutes and everyone in my home is blown away by this new feature.
> 
> 
> Jim



Jim - That is cool and never thought of that


I only have a iPhone and it does not have the real estate to display that much info. Like I said I have my laptop running most of the time and find it is easier to just use it.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/19840355
> 
> 
> Guys, there's been a ton of info shared here in the past few weeks, lots of pages to keep up with. In case you missed this, I noticed the above reference to sillysot.com to control DirecTV boxes over IP from a browser. This is a neat trick but not something I do.
> 
> 
> I did check it out however and discovered that its also an excellent solution for providing live, updated DirecTV channel guide info that can easily be incorporated into iRule as a URL. See my DirecTV pages attached for an example.
> 
> 
> The guide section is finger scrollable up and down, u can get program info by touching the logo and change channels by selecting the channel info area. It shows the current show and the one coming up next. You can easily modify the channels and categories to meet your needs. Total setup time was 10 minutes and everyone in my home is blown away by this new feature.
> 
> 
> Jim



How did you get this to work. Since iRule builder only accept jpg or png images? Can you please type a little step-by-step on how you did it?


Thx


----------



## Jnelson Young




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/19840834
> 
> 
> Jim - That is cool and never thought of that
> 
> 
> I only have a iPhone and it does not have the real estate to display that much info. Like I said I have my laptop running most of the time and find it is easier to just use it.



And as it turns out, the discussion also led to my problem getting fixed. Sure enough the hr 20s were blocking access to external devices. Set to "allow" and there is joy in Mudville.


Thanks guys. This is one great forum!


----------



## mattd4

Im having trouble with my dishnetwork reciever Vip 722 dvr. Im using an iTach all other devices work fine on the same gateway. Can somebody post a working code for this device so i can compare mine ..Thanks


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/19841333
> 
> 
> How did you get this to work. Since iRule builder only accept jpg or png images? Can you please type a little step-by-step on how you did it?
> 
> 
> Thx



Sure...Has nothing to do with jpg or png...everything to do with URL.


1. In my layout, I copied my DTV page, deleted the buttons on the left to make room for the guide.

2. Right click and added a URL. Go to the properties section. Location is row 5, column 11, width 16, height 26 (this creates an area for the URL to put it's stuff where the deleted buttons were).

3. In the address line enter HTTP://sillysot.com/dtvtest 

4. save. synch to ipad

5. open the panel, the url opens up to the info tab. enter your dvr's IP address and enter your zip code. click the set button. I select "all channels" and hit reload page.

6. hit the channels tab


The site picks up the guide (sometimes it needs to be reloaded) and shoves it into the space you created.


That's it. Any questions, let me know.

Jim


----------



## snodric

This is probably a stupid question, but.... do I need an Itach to send an RS-232 signal to (for example) my Yamaha receiver or LG television? What I had in mind was a Cat 6 cable to the device and terminate it with a patch cable that has an RJ-45 end and a Serial end. The Cat 6 cable would go from my router to the back of the receiver or television. Would this work?


Brian

Calgary, Alberta


----------



## Glimmie

What is the exact procedure to add the button inset to a finished panel?


If I try to add it over just the background, it steps on the background and hides it.


If I try to add it to all layers, it wants to assume the identity of a button or link and erases that. If I allow it to take the identity of a button or link, it then doesn't show up anywhere in the panel tree.


Help


----------



## 3Cubed

Hi, Wow what a thread... Been reeding for hours, but cant manage to read it all, so excuse me if I repeat some questions all ready asked.


Se my setup below.
1 What is the best way to control the Yamaha RX-V3900, RS232, IP or IR, can I mix RS232 and IP control if i want?
2 I'm thinking GC100 RS232 for the RX-V3900 and IR blaster for the rest, but then it can only be controlled from one iPhone? or is that one iPhone at a time? Both me and my girlfrind should be able to control the system from different rooms. How exactly are the limitations on the GC100 in this respect?
3 does the GC100 come with anything besides the unit it self? What's in the box, cant find that, even on the GC site. It's not clear if emitters is included or not.
4 I need an IR blaster to reach the projector in the back of the room, can I hook the GC 100 up to use a Harmony blaster I allready have?
5 The Yamaha RX-V3900 has a web interface, through which I get to control web radio and mp3 music on my NAS, it shows what's playing and that kind of stuff. Is there a way to bring that information to the display in the iRule control interface, perhaps even extracting the album art? (Im not interested in the web interface, just the info like artist and song title)
6 Does the GC100 and the iTach use the same kind of IR emitters?
7 Does Emitters for both iTach and GC100 come with two emitters on each jack plug and do they both require stereo jacks?
8 I plan on putting emitters inside my boxes, because I think the wires look ugly on the outside of the boxes, but can I fire IR through the emitters, using the original remote if I want?
9 I guess I'll need an Itach IP2IR in the living room to control the Panasonic TH42-PZ85 TV, with it's own IR blaster or would it be possible to hook up two IR blasters to the iTach IP2IR, the included one on port 3 and one of the other expensive kinds for the GC100 (GC-BL2IR) on port 1 or 2?
10 Can you recommend other blaster types/brands that will work with GC products, even if it goes through a relay block from other manufactors, since I don't find the design of the GC blaster practical. Right now I like the Harmony blaster better. (it covers a wide area and you almost don't have to point it, its that powerful)?
11 Also can the Apple TV be controlled kind of the same way the Apple remote app works? (I'd prefer to just use the i Rule for as much as possible)



Setup:

In my man cave HT basement:

Yamaha RX-V3900 AV receiver.

Panasonic BD35 Blu-Ray player.

Apple TV 2. gen

Panasonic Projector FullHD one year old.

IR controlled light dimmer Danish brand LK.


In the living room:

Panasonic Plasma TV about 2-3 years old. TH42-PZ85

Zone 2 on the RX-V3900


In the kitchen:

Zone 3 on the RX-V3900


In the bath room:

Apple Airport express, if possible id like to control it using IP, kind of like with the Apple TV only it don't have its own remote.


Thanks in advance. Kasper


P.S.


From writing this post I'm stating to think that I might need 3 iTach modules for this. two IP2IR and one IP2SL, if IP control of the Yamaha RX-V3900 is still not working. (I read that the IP inputs was rather complicated) Perhaps I can do with just one IP2IR if I can fit one of the emitters inside the TV it might be tight. Can I use other types/brands of emitters for the iTach box?

Also I'll need extender cable for the IR emitter, but that's doable.


----------



## Dark_Planet

I have to get one of these.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Cubed* /forum/post/19841860
> 
> 
> Hi, Wow what a thread... Been reeding for hours, but cant manage to read it all, so excuse me if I repeat some questions all ready asked.
> 
> 
> Se my setup below.
> 1 What is the best way to control the Yamaha RX-V3900, RS232, IP or IR, can I mix RS232 and IP control if i want?
> 2 I'm thinking GC100 RS232 for the RX-V3900 and IR blaster for the rest, but then it can only be controlled from one iPhone? or is that one iPhone at a time? Both me and my girlfrind should be able to control the system from different rooms. How exactly are the limitations on the GC100 in this respect?
> 3 does the GC100 come with anything besides the unit it self? What's in the box, cant find that, even on the GC site. It's not clear if emitters is included or not.
> 4 I need an IR blaster to reach the projector in the back of the room, can I hook the GC 100 up to use a Harmony blaster I allready have?
> 5 The Yamaha RX-V3900 has a web interface, through which I get to control web radio and mp3 music on my NAS, it shows what's playing and that kind of stuff. Is there a way to bring that information to the display in the iRule control interface, perhaps even extracting the album art? (Im not interested in the web interface, just the info like artist and song title)
> 6 Does the GC100 and the iTach use the same kind of IR emitters?
> 7 Does Emitters for both iTach and GC100 come with two emitters on each jack plug and do they both require stereo jacks?
> 8 I plan on putting emitters inside my boxes, because I think the wires look ugly on the outside of the boxes, but can I fire IR through the emitters, using the original remote if I want?
> 9 I guess I'll need an Itach IP2IR in the living room to control the Panasonic TH42-PZ85 TV, with it's own IR blaster or would it be possible to hook up two IR blasters to the iTach IP2IR, the included one on port 3 and one of the other expensive kinds for the GC100 (GC-BL2IR) on port 1 or 2?
> 10 Can you recommend other blaster types/brands that will work with GC products, even if it goes through a relay block from other manufactors, since I don't find the design of the GC blaster practical. Right now I like the Harmony blaster better. (it covers a wide area and you almost don't have to point it, its that powerful)?
> 11 Also can the Apple TV be controlled kind of the same way the Apple remote app works? (I'd prefer to just use the i Rule for as much as possible)
> 
> 
> 
> Setup:
> 
> In my man cave HT basement:
> 
> Yamaha RX-V3900 AV receiver.
> 
> Panasonic BD35 Blu-Ray player.
> 
> Apple TV 2. gen
> 
> Panasonic Projector FullHD one year old.
> 
> IR controlled light dimmer Danish brand LK.
> 
> 
> In the living room:
> 
> Panasonic Plasma TV about 2-3 years old. TH42-PZ85
> 
> Zone 2 on the RX-V3900
> 
> 
> In the kitchen:
> 
> Zone 3 on the RX-V3900
> 
> 
> In the bath room:
> 
> Apple Airport express, if possible id like to control it using IP, kind of like with the Apple TV only it don't have its own remote.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance. Kasper
> 
> 
> P.S.
> 
> 
> From writing this post I'm stating to think that I might need 3 iTach modules for this. two IP2IR and one IP2SL, if IP control of the Yamaha RX-V3900 is still not working. (I read that the IP inputs was rather complicated) Perhaps I can do with just one IP2IR if I can fit one of the emitters inside the TV it might be tight. Can I use other types/brands of emitters for the iTach box?
> 
> Also I'll need extender cable for the IR emitter, but that's doable.



The answer to 11 is yes, easy to control appletv with irule


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/19841512
> 
> 
> Sure...Has nothing to do with jpg or png...everything to do with URL.
> 
> 
> 1. In my layout, I copied my DTV page, deleted the buttons on the left to make room for the guide.
> 
> 2. Right click and added a URL. Go to the properties section. Location is row 5, column 11, width 16, height 26 (this creates an area for the URL to put it's stuff where the deleted buttons were).
> 
> 3. In the address line enter HTTP://sillysot.com/dtvtest
> 
> 4. save. synch to ipad
> 
> 5. open the panel, the url opens up to the info tab. enter your dvr's IP address and enter your zip code. click the set button. I select "all channels" and hit reload page.
> 
> 6. hit the channels tab
> 
> 
> The site picks up the guide (sometimes it needs to be reloaded) and shoves it into the space you created.
> 
> 
> That's it. Any questions, let me know.
> 
> Jim



Got it. Thx.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/19841790
> 
> 
> This is probably a stupid question, but.... do I need an Itach to send an RS-232 signal to (for example) my Yamaha receiver or LG television? What I had in mind was a Cat 6 cable to the device and terminate it with a patch cable that has an RJ-45 end and a Serial end. The Cat 6 cable would go from my router to the back of the receiver or television. Would this work?



Yes, you need absolutely an iTach or some other gateway (such as a PC with a serial port) to convert network commands to RS-232.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/19841512
> 
> 
> Sure...Has nothing to do with jpg or png...everything to do with URL.
> 
> 
> 1. In my layout, I copied my DTV page, deleted the buttons on the left to make room for the guide.
> 
> 2. Right click and added a URL. Go to the properties section. Location is row 5, column 11, width 16, height 26 (this creates an area for the URL to put it's stuff where the deleted buttons were).
> 
> 3. In the address line enter HTTP://sillysot.com/dtvtest
> 
> 4. save. synch to ipad
> 
> 5. open the panel, the url opens up to the info tab. enter your dvr's IP address and enter your zip code. click the set button. I select "all channels" and hit reload page.
> 
> 6. hit the channels tab
> 
> 
> The site picks up the guide (sometimes it needs to be reloaded) and shoves it into the space you created.
> 
> 
> That's it. Any questions, let me know.
> 
> Jim



Is there anything like this for a Comcast DVR?


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sure...Has nothing to do with jpg or png...everything to do with URL.
> 
> 
> 1. In my layout, I copied my DTV page, deleted the buttons on the left to make room for the guide.
> 
> 2. Right click and added a URL. Go to the properties section. Location is row 5, column 11, width 16, height 26 (this creates an area for the URL to put it's stuff where the deleted buttons were).
> 
> 3. In the address line enter HTTP://sillysot.com/dtvtest
> 
> 4. save. synch to ipad
> 
> 5. open the panel, the url opens up to the info tab. enter your dvr's IP address and enter your zip code. click the set button. I select "all channels" and hit reload page.
> 
> 6. hit the channels tab
> 
> 
> The site picks up the guide (sometimes it needs to be reloaded) and shoves it into the space you created.
> 
> 
> That's it. Any questions, let me know.
> 
> Jim



I found that sillysot site last week and thought about doing the same thing as I already have all my Movies working the same way and playing through a Popcorn Hour. The main concern I have is that a site like that can dissapear at anytime, given that the folder is called dtvtest I would almost guarantee that it will go sooner rather than later.

What we really need is the code so we can host it on our own server.


----------



## 3Cubed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/19841940
> 
> 
> The answer to 11 is yes, easy to control appletv with irule



Ok, thanks Jim, only 10 questions remain! ) Anyone?


Hi, Wow what a thread... Been reeding for hours, but cant manage to read it all, so excuse me if I repeat some questions all ready asked.


Se my setup below.

What is the best way to control the Yamaha RX-V3900, RS232, IP or IR, can I mix RS232 and IP control if I want?

I'm thinking GC100 RS232 for the RX-V3900 and IR blaster for the rest, but then it can only be controlled from one iPhone? or is that one iPhone at a time? Both me and my girlfrind should be able to control the system from different rooms. How exactly are the limitations on the GC100 in this respect?

does the GC100 come with anything besides the unit it self? What's in the box, cant find that, even on the GC site. It's not clear if emitters is included or not.

I need an IR blaster to reach the projector in the back of the room, can I hook the GC 100 up to use a Harmony blaster I all ready have?

The Yamaha RX-V3900 has a web interface, through which I get to control web radio and mp3 music on my NAS, it shows what's playing and that kind of stuff. Is there a way to bring that information to the display in the iRule control interface, perhaps even extracting the album art? (Im not interested in the web interface, just the info like artist and song title)

Does the GC100 and the iTach use the same kind of IR emitters, plug and all?

Does Emitters for both iTach and GC100 come with two emitters on each jack plug and do they both require stereo jacks?

I plan on putting emitters inside my boxes, because I think the wires look ugly on the outside of the boxes, but can I fire IR through the emitters, using the original remote if I want?

I guess I'll need an Itach IP2IR in the living room to control the Panasonic TH42-PZ85 TV, with it's own IR blaster or would it be possible to hook up two IR blasters to the iTach IP2IR, the included one on port 3 and one of the other expensive kinds for the GC100 (GC-BL2IR) on port 1 or 2?

Can you recommend other blaster types/brands that will work with GC products, even if it goes through a relay block from other manufactors, since I don't find the design of the GC blaster practical. Right now I like the Harmony blaster better. (it covers a wide area and you almost don't have to point it, its that powerful)?


Setup:

In my man cave HT basement:

Yamaha RX-V3900 AV receiver.

Panasonic BD35 Blu-Ray player.

Apple TV 2. gen

Panasonic Projector FullHD one year old.

IR controlled light dimmer Danish brand LK.


In the living room:

Panasonic Plasma TV about 2-3 years old. TH42-PZ85

Zone 2 on the RX-V3900


In the kitchen:

Zone 3 on the RX-V3900


In the bath room:

Apple Airport express, if possible id like to control it using IP, kind of like with the Apple TV only it don't have its own remote.


Thanks in advance. Kasper


P.S.


From writing this post I'm stating to think that I might need 3 iTach modules for this. two IP2IR and one IP2SL, if IP control of the Yamaha RX-V3900 is still not working. (I read that the IP inputs was rather complicated) Perhaps I can do with just one IP2IR if I can fit one of the emitters inside the TV it might be tight. Can I use other types/brands of emitters for the iTach box?

Also I'll need extender cable for the IR emitter, but that's doable.


----------



## snowriderau

Finally got the GC-100 setup and working. But i'm really struggling getting my Pioneer Receiver working. After a couple of hours I can get it to turn on and turn off successfully. The problem I think relates to the intreval setting between asci charachters. Ive seen in other configuration applications you can set the interval on the GC-100


In the Pioneer 232 spec i've confirmed the codes match what I have in ibuilder.


The spec also says that the between the sending of each code there should be a 20ms delay.


SO for Volume UP the command is VU\\x0D


the connection spec says that this must be sent as V --20ms -- U --20ms -- \\0D


Is this my problem and how can I access or amend these settings in irule??


Also has anyone else got an older Pioneer Elite 49Txi or vsx-LX70 working and what settings did you use.


If anyone also knows how to use itest properly and how I can see how the receiver is responding to the codes being sent to it.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowriderau* /forum/post/19843185
> 
> 
> In the Pioneer 232 spec i've confirmed the codes match what I have in ibuilder.
> 
> 
> The spec also says that the between the sending of each code there should be a 20ms delay.
> 
> 
> SO for Volume UP the command is VU\\x0D
> 
> 
> the connection spec says that this must be sent as V --20ms -- U --20ms -- \\0D
> 
> 
> Is this my problem and how can I access or amend these settings in irule??



20ms between codes would normally mean don't send another complete code for 20ms after you send VU\\x0d. It would not mean 20ms between individual characters within a code (unless your Pioneer is really odd, but if you post the RS-232 protocol specs we can take a look).


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Cubed* /forum/post/19843078
> 
> 
> What is the best way to control the Yamaha RX-V3900, RS232, IP or IR, can I mix RS232 and IP control if I want?



The current version of iRule won't work with the 3900 using direct IP control because it doesn't supports the HTTP POST method (I think this is scheduled to be added in a future version). Even then the codes are not in the database so you'll have to enter them. iRule will support RS-232 on the 3900 today, but I think you'll still have to enter the codes yourself. IR will definitly work, and the codes are in the database (but you can't get two-way communication with IR).



> Quote:
> I'm thinking GC100 RS232 for the RX-V3900 and IR blaster for the rest, but then it can only be controlled from one iPhone? or is that one iPhone at a time? Both me and my girlfrind should be able to control the system from different rooms. How exactly are the limitations on the GC100 in this respect?



Only one iPhone at a time can connect to the same TCP port on the GC-100, so if you have both RS-232 and IR controlling the 3900, one phone could use RS-232 and one could use IR. iRule could potentially be changed to share the GC-100 better (e.g. disconnect after a short idle time and reconnect when needed), but I don't know if that's on the list of things to be implemented.


----------



## snowriderau

Go to the bottom of this eventually. Finally got iTest working note to anyone else trying to debug use HEx codes and use no spaces, seemed to be the only way to work. That worked like a dream after that.


But iRule still let me down, so after going over and over different settings in the command all came down to every command in the base file command I had selected from browse has a space at the end of the carriage return.


Darn file cost me 3 hours, but were working. As all the codes matched the specs. For any pioneer rs232 codes check out www. pioneerelectronics .com /PUSA/Support/Home-Entertainment-Custom-Install

contains all devices, and remember no spaces at the end...


I did check the specs and the file does say 20ms between charachters, very strange...

www .pioneerelectronics .com/pio/pe/images/portal/cit_3424/263831901VSX-56TXi_RS232C_Protocols.pdf


No dramas were working and the home customisation can begin in ernest. Now to my cable box and hope the foxtel codes in the database are up to scratch... thanks for the quick response btw....


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19842246
> 
> 
> Yes, you need absolutely an iTach or some other gateway (such as a PC with a serial port) to convert network commands to RS-232.



Thanks. Could I ask a follow-up question? What is the best way then of getting multiple rs-232 devices hooked up (i.e. what type of gateway allows multiple rs-232 cables?). I envision hooking up my Yamaha receiver, Motorola (Shaw) cable box, LG television, projector (zone 2), all by rs-232


Thanks in advance


Brian


----------



## barrygordon

Snoiwriderau


The best way to control pioneer receivers is through IP if that unit is IP capable. If it is go to my website and download TCPIP Explorer. It has everything you need to control any Pioneer IP capable receiver over IP. You just have to modify a simple control file to ensure your Pioneer commands are in the table.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Cubed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> [*] does the GC100 come with anything besides the unit it self? What's in the box, cant find that, even on the GC site. It's not clear if emitters is included or not.
> 
> [*] Does Emitters for both iTach and GC100 come with two emitters on each jack plug and do they both require stereo jacks?
> 
> [*] I plan on putting emitters inside my boxes, because I think the wires look ugly on the outside of the boxes, but can I fire IR through the emitters, using the original remote if I want?
> 
> [*] I guess I'll need an Itach IP2IR in the living room to control the Panasonic TH42-PZ85 TV, with it's own IR blaster or would it be possible to hook up two IR blasters to the iTach IP2IR, the included one on port 3 and one of the other expensive kinds for the GC100 (GC-BL2IR) on port 1 or 2?



I can't speak for the GC100 but the itach IP2IR comes with 3 emitters and a blaster.


You will need some kind of jack to run 2 emitters on a single port. Search "BarryGordon" ( the guy directly before this post ) in this forum there is a wealth of knowledge on ir in his posts including info on using Xantech equipment


As long as the ir receiver is not blocked, then yes you can still use the old remote.


You can use a pair in cat5 from the panny to an gc port and splice in an emitter to control the panny. If you use a non iluminating emitter you can get a pretty good distance.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Cubed* /forum/post/19843078
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks Jim, only 10 questions remain! ) Anyone?
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> [*] does the GC100 come with anything besides the unit it self? What's in the box, cant find that, even on the GC site. It's not clear if emitters is included or not.
> 
> 
> ...[*] Does Emitters for both iTach and GC100 come with two emitters on each jack plug and do they both require stereo jacks?
> 
> 
> ...



The GC100 comes with 3 emitters. They are the illuminating type (red) and use MONO-mini plugs; that is with two conductors.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/19843503
> 
> 
> Thanks. Could I ask a follow-up question? What is the best way then of getting multiple rs-232 devices hooked up (i.e. what type of gateway allows multiple rs-232 cables?). I envision hooking up my Yamaha receiver, Motorola (Shaw) cable box, LG television, projector (zone 2), all by rs-232



Are you sure all those devices support RS-232? (if not I can check if you list the exact model numbers). Also, since you were also asking about smooth volume ramping using IR on the Yamaha, note that RS-232 control will not give you this (the receiver doesn't not have any special logic to handle repeated RS-232 commands, so it won't behave the same as repeating an IR command).


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/19843022
> 
> 
> I found that sillysot site last week and thought about doing the same thing as I already have all my Movies working the same way and playing through a Popcorn Hour. The main concern I have is that a site like that can dissapear at anytime, given that the folder is called dtvtest I would almost guarantee that it will go sooner rather than later.
> 
> What we really need is the code so we can host it on our own server.



Trevor, the Sillysot site has products that are 5+ yrs old and they are still supporting them, so I guess I'm less worried about the site going away.


Regarding your movie application using Popcorn Hour, I searched back and didn't see any pics of your layout...care to share with a little description?


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowriderau* /forum/post/19843418
> 
> 
> Go to the bottom of this eventually. Finally got iTest working note to anyone else trying to debug use HEx codes and use no spaces, seemed to be the only way to work. That worked like a dream after that.
> 
> 
> But iRule still let me down, so after going over and over different settings in the command all came down to every command in the base file command I had selected from browse has a space at the end of the carriage return.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip on the hex codes and iTest. I tried using it last night too and kept getting errors for every command. Now I know why. And their example shows spaces










Some of the base IR codes that iRule subscribes to are either not correct or don't work for all devices. For example I was frustrated last night about trying to execute a Samsung IR code for accessing HDMI inputs directly. The ones coming in the iRule did not work for my TV so I found a source and added it to the hex code for the same device. I just have to remember to use mine versus the base one.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowriderau* /forum/post/19843418
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I did check the specs and the file does say 20ms between charachters, very strange...
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pi..._Protocols.pdf



I looked at that doc and don't see any mention of 20ms. Where exactly does it say that?


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19843608
> 
> 
> Snoiwriderau
> 
> 
> The best way to control pioneer receivers is through IP if that unit is IP capable. If it is go to my website and download TCPIP Explorer. It has everything you need to control any Pioneer IP capable receiver over IP. You just have to modify a simple control file to ensure your Pioneer commands are in the table.



Unfortunately an older model that does not have ip control on it that i'm aware. This doesnt support the ipod app or anything about 4 years old, but will bear in mind if i decide to upgrade.


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19844090
> 
> 
> I looked at that doc and don't see any mention of 20ms. Where exactly does it say that?


 http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/St...20Protocol.pdf 


Ah thought going crazy been looking at so many of these things to find closest that matches my model number, this may just be an even older spec. no need for any changes on mine now I have this working and removed the spaces on itest.


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/19843878
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the hex codes and iTest. I tried using it last night too and kept getting errors for every command. Now I know why. And their example shows spaces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the base IR codes that iRule subscribes to are either not correct or don't work for all devices. For example I was frustrated last night about trying to execute a Samsung IR code for accessing HDMI inputs directly. The ones coming in the iRule did not work for my TV so I found a source and added it to the hex code for the same device. I just have to remember to use mine versus the base one.



Yep but there a good start as the codes are correct just not entered properly, so beats setting all up from scratch.


Great thing though I've found with itest is that you see the response codes from the GC-100, so when I do Volume Up the response tells me the volume setting.


So @CubeSys, how long till I can get a slider control for volume that knows where the volume is at? or a display label in my button that when it receives a volume message updates or something???


The above just got me itching to start looking at how to program my own controls with the gc-100... But I have enough to play with for now... Control4 is still in the back of my mind to do everything I want to do, but no way am I paying to have some one setup my buttons for peats sake or add a light switch.. For now shall hope v2.0 of irule will get us closer still.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

That Pioneer protocol is a little unusual, but it seems the 20ms between characters only applies to feedback coming from the receiver, and is not needed when you send commands. But it could potentially cause problems interpreting the feedback.


I see you also have to send the power on command twice, which is the same as some older Yamaha receivers (the first command wakes up the CPU, but the CPU is not actually ready to interpret it).


----------



## pglover19

Can someone please share their landscape IPAD lighting panel for a Lutron Spacer System. I am looking for images for the following controls:


1. Dim

2. Bright

3. All Off

4. All On

5. Scene 1

6. Scene 2

7. Scene 3

8. Scene 4


I am looking for a panel that is eye-catching...


----------



## Guido Godrie

After a few years of inactivity I'm planning to revive my home automation hobby again. My pronto died a few years ago, and the Nevo which came after that was a bit disappointing.


But now with the iPad in the house, it looks like iRule is the way to go.


Most of my lights are X10 controlled and I still have a IR543 lying around. But I also have a XM10 (the European equivalent of a TW523) which used to communicate with my Ocelot, which I don't plan to use anymore.


Will I be able to control X10 through this XM10 controller, when I buy a GC-100? I'd prefer this over the IR543, because I'd like to do as much as possible without IR.


I also want to connect my RS232 capable Loewe TV (see attachtment) through the GC-100.


I've designed interfaces for both the pronto and the nevo in the past. So I'm not concerned about the graphics, but will it take a lot of programming to get the codes for X10 and the Loewe TV?


----------



## 3Cubed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19843355
> 
> 
> The current version of iRule won't work with the 3900 using direct IP control because it doesn't supports the HTTP POST method (I think this is scheduled to be added in a future version). Even then the codes are not in the database so you'll have to enter them. iRule will support RS-232 on the 3900 today, but I think you'll still have to enter the codes yourself. IR will definitly work, and the codes are in the database (but you can't get two-way communication with IR).
> 
> 
> 
> Only one iPhone at a time can connect to the same TCP port on the GC-100, so if you have both RS-232 and IR controlling the 3900, one phone could use RS-232 and one could use IR. iRule could potentially be changed to share the GC-100 better (e.g. disconnect after a short idle time and reconnect when needed), but I don't know if that's on the list of things to be implemented.



Hi kriktsemaj99

Ohh, it sounds like a time robber, entering all those RS232 codes by hand for the Yamaha RX-V3900.









When you say I have to enter the codes my self, you mean typing long HEX kind of command lines for every command I want? If yes, how hard is that? I have no programing experience besides some bacis comands for programing in basic for the C64 when I was in school, some 23 or so, years ago.

Also I read about people having problems getting/finding the RS232 Codes for the Yamaha RX-V3900 and the ones that was floating around was not working. (v1.0 of some excel doc)

What kind of feedback can I expect from RS232 and do I have to program iRule to understand the feedback or how is that working? Can I get song title of mp3 playback through RS232?


About the GC100, it sounds like I have to look at the iTach then, in order to make sure, that we can both control the system. Then I have to figure out if it's worth the trouble and money getting the RS232 iTach serial, just for controlling the Yamaha RX-V3900. What do you think?


Thanks Kasper


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19841834
> 
> 
> What is the exact procedure to add the button inset to a finished panel?
> 
> 
> If I try to add it over just the background, it steps on the background and hides it.
> 
> 
> If I try to add it to all layers, it wants to assume the identity of a button or link and erases that. If I allow it to take the identity of a button or link, it then doesn't show up anywhere in the panel tree.
> 
> 
> Help



bump


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/19841512
> 
> 
> Sure...Has nothing to do with jpg or png...everything to do with URL.
> 
> 
> 1. In my layout, I copied my DTV page, deleted the buttons on the left to make room for the guide.
> 
> 2. Right click and added a URL. Go to the properties section. Location is row 5, column 11, width 16, height 26 (this creates an area for the URL to put it's stuff where the deleted buttons were).
> 
> 3. In the address line enter HTTP://sillysot.com/dtvtest
> 
> 4. save. synch to ipad
> 
> 5. open the panel, the url opens up to the info tab. enter your dvr's IP address and enter your zip code. click the set button. I select "all channels" and hit reload page.
> 
> 6. hit the channels tab
> 
> 
> The site picks up the guide (sometimes it needs to be reloaded) and shoves it into the space you created.
> 
> 
> That's it. Any questions, let me know.
> 
> Jim



Just did this similiar setup myself, it's great, and the best part, my wife is finally beginning to see the light!

My question is, can you do this for more than one DirecTV stb? How? I tried, and it kind of worked, you can enter a separate IP on two different panels, and they function to the two different addressed boxes, until you exit iRule and re-enter, then both assume the last entered IP, I guess it's a browser issue, or something like that. Maybe someone knows, or Itai?


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Trevor, the Sillysot site has products that are 5+ yrs old and they are still supporting them, so I guess I'm less worried about the site going away.
> 
> 
> Regarding your movie application using Popcorn Hour, I searched back and didn't see any pics of your layout...care to share with a little description?



I agree on the 5 year app support, thing that scares me the dtvtest ??

I am trying to get some source code to run on my internal server, then I can try and modify fore my needs.

Have not done any serious coding in years though









Will do on the popcorn hour, it may be a couple of days though before I can get to it, unless I get it done in the next 30 mins.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guido Godrie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After a few years of inactivity I'm planning to revive my home automation hobby again. My pronto died a few years ago, and the Nevo which came after that was a bit disappointing.
> 
> 
> But now with the iPad in the house, it looks like iRule is the way to go.
> 
> 
> Most of my lights are X10 controlled and I still have a IR543 lying around. But I also have a XM10 (the European equivalent of a TW523) which used to communicate with my Ocelot, which I don't plan to use anymore.
> 
> 
> Will I be able to control X10 through this XM10 controller, when I buy a GC-100? I'd prefer this over the IR543, because I'd like to do as much as possible without IR.
> 
> 
> I also want to connect my RS232 capable Loewe TV (see attachtment) through the GC-100.
> 
> 
> I've designed interfaces for both the pronto and the nevo in the past. So I'm not concerned about the graphics, but will it take a lot of programming to get the codes for X10 and the Loewe TV?



Yes you can control X10. I use the IR543 and it works fine in conjuction with the iTach so a GC will work also.


----------



## poppakap

 http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/sa...t=190&start=90 

I'm still frustrated that I can't use iRule to control my Samsung TV via IP.


Anyone think it is possible to create IP commands for iRule from the program in the link?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Cubed* /forum/post/19846477
> 
> 
> Ohh, it sounds like a time robber, entering all those RS232 codes by hand for the Yamaha RX-V3900.



At the moment the simplest way to control the 3900 is probably through its own web browser interface . You can access that from your iPhone browser without doing any work.



> Quote:
> About the GC100, it sounds like I have to look at the iTach then, in order to make sure, that we can both control the system. Then I have to figure out if it's worth the trouble and money getting the RS232 iTach serial, just for controlling the Yamaha RX-V3900. What do you think?



If the web browser interface does all you need, you won't need RS-232 for the 3900. And maybe direct network control will be supported by iRule in the future anyway, if you need to more than you can through the browser.


----------



## Trevorsplace

This a test panel I built to launch movies from iRule to my Popcorn Hour A110's.

It works by using the NMT server developed by ithiel on the popcorn hour forums in conjuction with YAMJ.

The NMT server runs on my Home Medi Server and can (and does) support multiple PCH units.

NMT server was developed to be used on the Popcorn Hour, but also has a browser cabability.

iThiel provided a simple code change that allows the movie to be launched from the browser as well as from the PCH.

If anyone is interested I Can provide links to the relevent sites.


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19845255
> 
> 
> That Pioneer protocol is a little unusual, but it seems the 20ms between characters only applies to feedback coming from the receiver, and is not needed when you send commands. But it could potentially cause problems interpreting the feedback.
> 
> 
> I see you also have to send the power on command twice, which is the same as some older Yamaha receivers (the first command wakes up the CPU, but the CPU is not actually ready to interpret it).



Yeh, i'm dealing with that one at the minute don;t think it should be too much of a problem but it does compound things when you have to start thinking about what state a device is in. Especially when you add the fact that some one can change the state manually.


This is really where you have to think to take care of all these things you have to move away from a single remote system and have some kind of central server. That listens and responds to all these commands and knows where this is at and know what commands to perform to make your action work.


What I would love to see is someone build a light weight system into one of the NAS boxes or something. Seen some basic automation projects built into a wifi router that use OpenWRT as custom embedded firmware..


Anyone else seen anything like this?


----------



## Pavl0v

I am using an iTach IP2IR and am having trouble getting the Edge (Firmware 1.6) to respond to commands. All other components in the system respond to the commands sent by the IR blaster. I have tried both the discrete hex commands supplied by DVDO and uploaded the Edge commands from the iRule Database. Neither seems to work at all. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 3Cubed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19847066
> 
> 
> At the moment the simplest way to control the 3900 is probably through its own web browser interface . You can access that from your iPhone browser without doing any work.
> 
> 
> 
> If the web browser interface does all you need, you won't need RS-232 for the 3900. And maybe direct network control will be supported by iRule in the future anyway, if you need to more than you can through the browser.




The web browser is SLOW, and not well made and don't nearly do all I need it to do. But perhaps I could put the part of controlling mp3 playback and streaming radio in the the iRule. I read that you can display parts of web pages in a window of the iRule controller!?



To kriktsemaj99

In an old post in the Yamaha RX-V3900 forum you said the following:


"_The Z7 and 3900 use the same codes, and they are completely different from the previous codes used on all other Yamaha receivers (except the Z11). I haven't been able to try them because I only have an 1800. It would be nice if the 3900 still accepted the old codes as well, but I don't think it does. The new codes make sense for network control, but not really for RS-232. They are too long (and hence slow) for a 9600 baud serial connection, and don't support asynchronous reports like they used to._"


And I think I also saw you saying that volume up and down wont ramp up or down using RS232? So I would have to press volume up or down a ton of times to dial the volume up or down!?


I'm starting to think that IR is the way to go for this Yamaha receiver... Except:


Only problem, the way I see it about IR and my needs for macros, is this scenario:

When I want to watch Apple TV or a Blu-Ray in the living room I have to power on the RX-V 3900 in my main room (HT room) Set it to BD input, in order for it to playback the BD in the living room, on the Pana TV which is on the HDMI 2 out. Then I need to go in the menu of the RX-V3900, > go to setup, > HDMI and change it to > both Amp & TV, to get the sound to the TV through HDMI. Then power on Zone 3 (living room) and set the sound input to TV, then turn of the power in the main room.

OK, so now I'm watching, say apple TV, in the living room. If I want to stop watching and turn it all of, I just reverse the process, not to much of a problem. But what if I want to listen to streaming radio in the living room, then I still need to change the mode of the HDMI output in the Main zone back to amp, but this is not true if the system was all off when I wanted to listen to streaming radio in the living room. Can i program a single button to have different functions depending on what is on or what is playing or what mode a single menu is in? I assume that that is the kind of thing that can be done with the feed back of the RS232, and that this is really the main advantage RS232 have over IR!? But would it be possible using iRule to control the volume over IR and the rest over RS232.


P.S.

Because the RX-V3900 don't support playback of digital content, I use the above method to bring HDMI sound to the TV, then phono cables from the TV, back down in the basement for the RX-V3900 to play back the analog signal, back up in the living room! (do I need to mention that this suck, come on Yamaha, why didn't you think that digital content would need to be played in zone 2 or 3??) Why didn't you think that HDMI out 2 could be played in a different room then HDMI out 1?



Thanks for all the answers so far.



__________

Kasper


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19843752
> 
> 
> Are you sure all those devices support RS-232? (if not I can check if you list the exact model numbers). Also, since you were also asking about smooth volume ramping using IR on the Yamaha, note that RS-232 control will not give you this (the receiver doesn't not have any special logic to handle repeated RS-232 commands, so it won't behave the same as repeating an IR command).



The equipment is :

Yamaha RX-V1 (receiver)

Onkyo NR-808 (receiver)

Motorola DCT3416 (dual tuner dvr)

LG lcd television (for sure has rs232 connection but hard to get at back of tv right now...).

Grandview projector screen (rs232 to raise and lower screen)


I know I can control all of these reasonably effectively with ir, but I'm trying to figure out how to have two-way control (maybe it's not that important to have two-way control? maybe I need to wait and see what the next iteration of irule comes out with?)


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19846701
> 
> 
> Just did this similiar setup myself, it's great, and the best part, my wife is finally beginning to see the light!
> 
> My question is, can you do this for more than one DirecTV stb? How? I tried, and it kind of worked, you can enter a separate IP on two different panels, and they function to the two different addressed boxes, until you exit iRule and re-enter, then both assume the last entered IP, I guess it's a browser issue, or something like that. Maybe someone knows, or Itai?



According to the Sillysot site, you should be able to control more than 1 DVR with a browser so it should work with iRule too. Try this: Create 2 diff panels with different URLs that contain the different IP addresses for the DVRs. For example, in panel 1 use http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=192.168.1.121 and in panel 2 use // sillysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=192.168.1.122 where 121 and 122 correspond to the static addresses on your 2 dvrs. When you exit and re-enter iRule it should work.

Jim


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Cubed* /forum/post/19847323
> 
> 
> ...I think I also saw you saying that volume up and down wont ramp up or down using RS232? So I would have to press volume up or down a ton of times to dial the volume up or down!?
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think that IR is the way to go for this Yamaha receiver...



What happens with RS-232 when you hold volume up/down (assuming it's set to repeat on hold) is that it will increase or decrease at a fairly slow and constant rate. It doesn't mimic the IR behaviour where holding the button makes a single change at first, then after about half a second it starts ramping slowly and gets progressively faster.


But you can solve that in a few ways. e.g. buttons to go directly to preset volume levels, or buttons that automatically execute a sequence of vol up/down commands so that the volume changes by a few dB at a time. Or you can use IR for volume up/down and RS-232 for everything else if you want to, that's no problem.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/19847504
> 
> 
> The equipment is :
> 
> Yamaha RX-V1 (receiver)
> 
> Onkyo NR-808 (receiver)
> 
> Motorola DCT3416 (dual tuner dvr)
> 
> LG lcd television (for sure has rs232 connection but hard to get at back of tv right now...).
> 
> Grandview projector screen (rs232 to raise and lower screen)
> 
> 
> I know I can control all of these reasonably effectively with ir, but I'm trying to figure out how to have two-way control (maybe it's not that important to have two-way control? maybe I need to wait and see what the next iteration of irule comes out with?)



A big factor is whether you can easily see the front panel displays of your equipment (especially receiver and DVD/BD player). If you can, two-way control is not so important. For me the equipment is behind me, so it's a big plus to use RS-232 which supports feedback for things such as volume and the amount of time a movie has been playing.


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jnelson Young* /forum/post/19838910
> 
> 
> Even if I am not signed up for home networking(or whatever it is called) via Directv?
> 
> My network hitting on all cylinders, supporting 18 hosts; only hr 20s are not working.



I would guess so. Did you try it?


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19848000
> 
> 
> A big factor is whether you can easily see the front panel displays of your equipment (especially receiver and DVD/BD player). If you can, two-way control is not so important. For me the equipment is behind me, so it's a big plus to use RS-232 which supports feedback for things such as volume and the amount of time a movie has been playing.



I'm putting all of my equipment in the 'furnace' room so it will be out of sight. That is why I was thinking rs232 would be useful (for the feedback). Is there a way of running all of these devices by rs232 (itach or otherwise)?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/19847504
> 
> 
> The equipment is :
> 
> Yamaha RX-V1 (receiver)
> 
> Onkyo NR-808 (receiver)
> 
> Motorola DCT3416 (dual tuner dvr)
> 
> LG lcd television (for sure has rs232 connection but hard to get at back of tv right now...).
> 
> Grandview projector screen (rs232 to raise and lower screen)
> 
> 
> I know I can control all of these reasonably effectively with ir, but I'm trying to figure out how to have two-way control (maybe it's not that important to have two-way control? maybe I need to wait and see what the next iteration of irule comes out with?)



As far as I can tell after a quick search (and someone else may know better):
The RX-V1 can use RS-232.
The NR-808 should support direct network control or RS-232.
The DCT3416 has no RS-232, and I'm not sure if it supports network control.
The LG TV may support RS-232 control (but sometimes the RS-232 is for other purposes). What's the model number?
The projector screen may have a trigger input, and your Onkyo has a trigger output that could likely do the job.

Typically the DVR is going to display info on your TV screen, so IR control is good enough. For the others you'll have to decide if there's information you want to see in your hand on the iPhone that won't be shown on the TV screen. You might be fine with just IR (and network control of the Onkyo won't need a gateway as it's built in).


----------



## tinyHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19846588
> 
> 
> bump



Sounds like attempting to stack image layers (background, then "inset", then button), but the limit with iRule is 1 background with 1 layer of buttons per panel.


One approach is a custom background image where the appearance of an inset for each button is simply a part of the image. Lots of previous posts show elaborate examples of doing that.


Another approach is to create custom buttons with the "inset" as part of that image, but then the button-press highlighting would show outside of the inset. The default buttons use this method to give appearance of button-hole edges, which the sample button image files show (found in iRule/Support/Downloads).


----------



## cheframzi

Hi I am new to iRule and have these major question:


1. I need to control 3 rooms (tv+ direct tv DVR + ...) Do I need to buy 3 global cache getaways, is there a way I can get one and somehow extend the IR to 3 rooms, if yes how

2. Is there a way iRule could be designed to show the tv guide on the iPad for instance like how command fusion does it, or a video playlist?


Thank you!!


----------



## BudCrow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19847848
> 
> 
> What happens with RS-232 when you hold volume up/down (assuming it's set to repeat on hold) is that it will increase or decrease at a fairly slow and constant rate. It doesn't mimic the IR behaviour where holding the button makes a single change at first, then after about half a second it starts ramping slowly and gets progressively faster.
> 
> 
> But you can solve that in a few ways. e.g. buttons to go directly to preset volume levels, or buttons that automatically execute a sequence of vol up/down commands so that the volume changes by a few dB at a time. Or you can use IR for volume up/down and RS-232 for everything else if you want to, that's no problem.



I've noticed that my Onkyo amp behaves similarly-it seems to take a while to get going. So, in order to have the same kind of behaviour as a real remote do I have to use IR?


I experimented and put the repeat duriation down to 0.1 and it was much more responsive, however, it was very sunstable and kept sending repeats until the voulme went all the way to the top.


I've had this once or twice before with the default value, and it is not good. If I use IR will this not happen?


----------



## BudCrow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheframzi* /forum/post/19849013
> 
> 
> Hi I am new to iRule and have these major question:
> 
> 
> 1. I need to control 3 rooms (tv+ direct tv DVR + ...) Do I need to buy 3 global cache getaways, is there a way I can get one and somehow extend the IR to 3 rooms, if yes how
> 
> 2. Is there a way iRule could be designed to show the tv guide on the iPad for instance like how command fusion does it, or a video playlist?
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



I have done this with my Onkyo 808-using IP. You do it by having each zone as a seperate device in the builder.


It could be seen as either good or bad, but zone 1 can't control zone 2. I underdstand that if you want to do that you need an iTach.


----------



## BudCrow

[LAST POST]


I have a really bad issue with overscan at the moment with a Mitsubshi Projector that is cutting my screen off.


Just got of the phone to a very knowledgeable guy at Mitsubishi who has sent me ALL the codes.


I'm too much of a nOOb to make out what it's telling me to do-I'd be very happy of some assistance.


He has given me ASCI codes which are intended to be sent from the serial of a PC to the serial of the


The following is the command to turn over scan up to 100%. How do I import this into the builder-through HEX?


Chatacter ASCI Data

VOS 56h 4Fh 53h - 10


I've tried using the following but it dosn't even register on the projectors emitter


56h fFh 53h 20h 31h 30h


I've put it in the hex codes section-does it need to be in the database part? Do I need a carriage return?


----------



## mborner

I'm going to be running an ethernet cable from my router to my Directv HR21 box for IP control. I will be using the iTach device for my other components. The HR21 has an ethernet "in" _*and*_ an ethernet "out" (see image) Can I connect the iTach device to the ethernet "out" port on the back of the HR21 or does it need to be plugged into its own port on the back of the router?

Attachment 198357


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudCrow* /forum/post/19849185
> 
> 
> I experimented and put the repeat duriation down to 0.1 and it was much more responsive, however, it was very sunstable and kept sending repeats until the voulme went all the way to the top.
> 
> 
> I've had this once or twice before with the default value, and it is not good. If I use IR will this not happen?



IR remotes typically repeat a code continuously while you hold down a button, so the device being controlled is designed to handle this. In the case of volume, when you try to press a button just once it may actually repeat several times (the iRule default is 3 times), but it doesn't increase the volume by several steps because the receiver is designed to ignore repeats for a short period after the initial code is seen.


The other part of the picture is that the IR gateway (if it's a GC device) treats repeats in a special way. If it's still outputting a vol+ IR code when a new vol+ comes in from iRule, it just resets the repeat count of the current command and then discards the new one. This is important to avoid a whole lot of commands queueing up and then continuing to increase the volume after you release the button.


RS-232 (or IP) commands don't have the concept of repeating, and the gateway queues up everything that iRule sends it and eventually delivers those commands to the receiver, possibly long after you release the button. So I think the best you can do with RS-232 is set the repeat on hold interval long enough to get a slow ramp that doesn't get out of control. And also look for discrete RS-232 commands to set the volume directly to specific values, and make buttons for those if they exist for your device.


With IR I managed to make iRule ramp the volume just like my original remote when holding a button. Maybe there's a tiny bit more overshoot, but you soon get used to it.


----------



## BudCrow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19849530
> 
> 
> IR remotes typically repeat a code continuously while you hold down a button, so the device being controlled is designed to handle this. In the case of volume, when you try to press a button just once it may actually repeat several times (the iRule default is 3 times), but it doesn't increase the volume by several steps because the receiver is designed to ignore repeats for a short period after the initial code is seen.
> 
> 
> The other part of the picture is that the IR gateway (if it's a GC device) treats repeats in a special way. If it's still outputting a vol+ IR code when a new vol+ comes in from iRule, it just resets the repeat count of the current command and then discards the new one. This is important to avoid a whole lot of commands queueing up and then continuing to increase the volume after you release the button.
> 
> 
> RS-232 (or IP) commands don't have the concept of repeating, and the gateway queues up everything that iRule sends it and eventually delivers those commands to the receiver, possibly long after you release the button. So I think the best you can do with RS-232 is set the repeat on hold interval long enough to get a slow ramp that doesn't get out of control. And also look for discrete RS-232 commands to set the volume directly to specific values, and make buttons for those if they exist for your device.
> 
> 
> With IR I managed to make iRule ramp the volume just like my original remote when holding a button. Maybe there's a tiny bit more overshoot, but you soon get used to it.



Some really usful stuff in that post-thanks.


In controlling my Onkyo TX-NR808 by Ethernet (IP), in one of my set ups I'm using a GC, so I may send the volume to the IR.


PS-When you say overshoot what do you mean?


----------



## ekkoville

Small question came to mind while mindlessly going through the myriad of info in this thread: There is only one connection at a time allowed on a Global Cache GC-100 device, so how would one terminate that connection to allow control from another room? If my kids leave something on in the basement and I want to do an all off command, how would I override any connection that was being used? I haven't eliminated an iTach but it would be nice to have RS-232 and IR in one unit.


----------



## chadcj7

I have my computer setup through IP and I was wondering if there is a way to tell me what song is playing or movie that is playing on my ipad?


----------



## BudCrow

^ Do you mean for your ipad to tell you what song the PC is playing?


I'm interested in media management stuff with irule.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudCrow* /forum/post/19849672
> 
> 
> PS-When you say overshoot what do you mean?



I mean when you release a volume button after holding it, the volume will continue to change for a short while. But even with the original IR remote, if you get the volume changing really fast and release the button exactly at your intended volume, it will overshoot a little. So you learn to release the button just short of the target volume in anticipation of the slight overshoot.


----------



## BudCrow

^ I think overshoot is better than the button getting stuck and the volume continuing until you exit iRule,


well, that's it for me, from now on I will be using IR for volume every time.


----------



## chadcj7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudCrow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^ Do you mean for your ipad to tell you what song the PC is playing?
> 
> 
> I'm interested in media management stuff with irule.



Yes I would like 2 way control


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/19849696
> 
> 
> Small question came to mind while mindlessly going through the myriad of info in this thread: There is only one connection at a time allowed on a Global Cache GC-100 device, so how would one terminate that connection to allow control from another room? If my kids leave something on in the basement and I want to do an all off command, how would I override any connection that was being used? I haven't eliminated an iTach but it would be nice to have RS-232 and IR in one unit.



I'd like to see iRule handle this case, because it's not just a GC issue. Plenty of new devices with built in IP control only support one connection. As I've said before iRule could easily have an option to close a connection after a short idle period, and only reopen it when it next needs to send a command.


Closing and reopening TCP connections is very fast (and maintaining a constant connection could still be the default behaviour). Certain kinds of device feedback would get lost if iRule disconnected, but that's not as bad as it sounds. For example, when you change volume or inputs you'd still get the feedback, because iRule wouldn't disconnect immediatley. And for other feedback that's completely asynchronous, you can still press a button to inquire the current value.


You might create a special INFO page, and when you go to that page you've defined an entrance that automatically sends a bunch of query commands, and all the feedback items on that page get updated. Two seconds later iRule could disconnect from the device (or gateway) and allow another iPhone to use it.


----------



## BudCrow

BUMP-


Can anyone help me turn this code into pronto/GC format please- I have no idea what to do.


Chatacter ASCI Data

VOS 56h 4Fh 53h - 10


I'm using this utility, http://home2.paulschou.net/tools/xlate/ but realy don't know what I'm doing. I guess this is the part that seperates the boys from the men.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

That looks like an RS-232 or IP code, in which case you can't automatically convert it to IR. You need to find the proper IR code.


----------



## Jnelson Young




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurrayW* /forum/post/19848083
> 
> 
> I would guess so. Did you try it?



I did try it and it worked! Thanks.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19848000
> 
> 
> A big factor is whether you can easily see the front panel displays of your equipment (especially receiver and DVD/BD player). If you can, two-way control is not so important. For me the equipment is behind me, so it's a big plus to use RS-232 which supports feedback for things such as volume and the amount of time a movie has been playing.



Its much more than if you can see the panels. For example to watch a movie on my system I have to:
Turn on the BluRay player
Turn on the AMP
Wait 5 seconds and then select the inputs etc
Turn on the TV
Wait 15 seconds for it to power up
Select the TV input for the AMP

If I try to make any of these settings before the equipment is ready the commands will just be ignored.


Now if any of these items are already on I don't need the same delays. Today I have to wait in my scripts because I don't know state. For IR I will never know state.


Even the IR based solutions that have a server still don't fix this because anytime you have another device (an IR Remote for example) that can bypass the server you are now out of sync.


So we either build solutions for the worst case scenario (all devices are assumed off for example) or get some form of feedback from two way devices and have a branching script logic in iRule.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

So today you assume everything is off and use discrete ON commands with fixed delays, and it takes you about 20 seconds to power everything up? That doesn't seem too bad. I'm really not sure if iRule v2.0 with feedback is going to let you branch according to feedback from devices, but Itai is the man to ask. For one thing, some devices probably won't send any feedback when they are off, which complicates things (you would have to recognize a timeout, rather than simply look at the feedback value).


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poppakap* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/sa...t=190&start=90
> 
> I'm still frustrated that I can't use iRule to control my Samsung TV via IP.
> 
> 
> Anyone think it is possible to create IP commands for iRule from the program in the link?



Samygo is open-source replacement firmware for your 2009 (NOT 2010) Samsung model. It's based on source code released by Samsung.


You might be able to determine how to control it over IP by examining either the Samygo source code or the original source code.


You will have to do this yourself. The authors of iRule don't seem to want to deal with Samsung IP control unless a specification is handed them on a silver platter.


----------



## BitBass

Ok, I'm making progress with my codes. Using iLearn I've figured out that I need to have a "gaps" of at least 3 for my Pioneer VSX-920-K. The problem is that I have to learn all of the commands so I don't end up with some of the discrete codes such as Power On. All I can get is Power Toggle.


Now, I have the spreadsheet of HEX codes from Pioneer for my specific model but they don't match what's getting learned. Not even close really.


Is there a way to take what's being learned and somehow go backwards to what's in the spreadsheet so I can then figure out what I need for the discrete Power On type inputs?


----------



## barrygordon

BitBass, doesn't the Pioneer 920-k do IP? IP is much better and easier than RS232. I did all the work for iRule to control an 1120-k over IP and I think the 920-K is just a subset.


Go to my web site ( www.the-gordons.net ) and download the appropriate version of the TCPIP xplorer (Win7 or XP). It is all there.


----------



## BitBass

Barry, nope, the 920-K doesn't support IP. I'd prefer that for sure but it's just not in there.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tinyHT* /forum/post/19848928
> 
> 
> Sounds like attempting to stack image layers (background, then "inset", then button), but the limit with iRule is 1 background with 1 layer of buttons per panel.
> 
> 
> One approach is a custom background image where the appearance of an inset for each button is simply a part of the image. Lots of previous posts show elaborate examples of doing that.
> 
> 
> Another approach is to create custom buttons with the "inset" as part of that image, but then the button-press highlighting would show outside of the inset. The default buttons use this method to give appearance of button-hole edges, which the sample button image files show (found in iRule/Support/Downloads).



In one of my pages I have both the background image and the inset under the "backgrounds" tree. It worls fine there. I want to do the same for some of my other pages.


Think of it this way, a user has built a panel over a background image. All buttons are arranged and programmed, the page is fully functional with the gateway. Now I want to add the button inset to the page. How is that done? I hope I don't have to rebuild all the buttons and re-program them?










UPDATE:

I can get it to work by numerous retires of alternately loading and deleting the two background images. What's up?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19849327
> 
> 
> I'm going to be running an ethernet cable from my router to my Directv HR21 box for IP control. I will be using the iTach device for my other components. The HR21 has an ethernet "in" _*and*_ an ethernet "out" (see image) Can I connect the iTach device to the ethernet "out" port on the back of the HR21 or does it need to be plugged into its own port on the back of the router?
> 
> Attachment 198357



Anybody?


----------



## Couj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Cubed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi kriktsemaj99
> 
> Ohh, it sounds like a time robber, entering all those RS232 codes by hand for the Yamaha RX-V3900.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you say I have to enter the codes my self, you mean typing long HEX kind of command lines for every command I want? If yes, how hard is that? I have no programing experience besides some bacis comands for programing in basic for the C64 when I was in school, some 23 or so, years ago.
> 
> Also I read about people having problems getting/finding the RS232 Codes for the Yamaha RX-V3900 and the ones that was floating around was not working. (v1.0 of some excel doc)
> 
> What kind of feedback can I expect from RS232 and do I have to program iRule to understand the feedback or how is that working? Can I get song title of mp3 playback through RS232?
> 
> 
> About the GC100, it sounds like I have to look at the iTach then, in order to make sure, that we can both control the system. Then I have to figure out if it's worth the trouble and money getting the RS232 iTach serial, just for controlling the Yamaha RX-V3900. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Thanks Kasper



Kasper


I spent quite a bit of time trying to figure out how to extract RS232 codes for the Yamaha 3900. I ended up extracting enough to give me basic functionality. I'll try sharing my codes so that you can use them if you wish.


Cheers


Couj


----------



## Mizell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19852260
> 
> 
> Anybody?



Borner


Though I've not tried it, I can't see any reason this won't work. Each box will have its own discrete IP address so you'll just be splitting the bandwidth of the original line, which shouldn't be noticeable for the IR translation. I'm a pro audio guy and all of our Powersoft amps have in/out Ethernet and I've addressed each amp and can plug in a laptop or link any device to any port with no problem.


hmmm...that makes me wonder...can I use iRule to control the amps through their software...hmmm...this could be something to play with soon...


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudCrow* /forum/post/19849208
> 
> 
> [LAST POST]
> 
> 
> I have a really bad issue with overscan at the moment with a Mitsubshi Projector that is cutting my screen off.
> 
> 
> Just got of the phone to a very knowledgeable guy at Mitsubishi who has sent me ALL the codes.
> 
> 
> I'm too much of a nOOb to make out what it's telling me to do-I'd be very happy of some assistance.
> 
> 
> He has given me ASCI codes which are intended to be sent from the serial of a PC to the serial of the
> 
> 
> The following is the command to turn over scan up to 100%. How do I import this into the builder-through HEX?
> 
> 
> Chatacter ASCI Data
> 
> VOS 56h 4Fh 53h - 10
> 
> 
> I've tried using the following but it dosn't even register on the projectors emitter
> 
> 
> 56h fFh 53h 20h 31h 30h
> 
> 
> I've put it in the hex codes section-does it need to be in the database part? Do I need a carriage return?



To send the serial codes you will need to connect your GC-100 to your projector via RS232 cable. To check its connected working and teh cables are lined up download itest from Global caches site and send the following command to the GC-100.


564F53 (this is the hex code above) try adding a carriage return.

564F530D (code with carriage return)


in itest you should see your projector respond with a code, response and change the setting or at leats an error response if its is invalid.


Or in irule try create your device with a network command as just VU-10\\x0D

, do not use the hex code section for creating serial codes, use the ASCI characters usually followed by \\x0D for a carriage return.


its not clear from the above if you need to use a carriage return with your device or how you specify the data amount of what you want to set your overscan setting to.


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/19847093
> 
> 
> This a test panel I built to launch movies from iRule to my Popcorn Hour A110's.
> 
> It works by using the NMT server developed by ithiel on the popcorn hour forums in conjuction with YAMJ.
> 
> The NMT server runs on my Home Medi Server and can (and does) support multiple PCH units.
> 
> NMT server was developed to be used on the Popcorn Hour, but also has a browser cabability.
> 
> iThiel provided a simple code change that allows the movie to be launched from the browser as well as from the PCH.
> 
> If anyone is interested I Can provide links to the relevent sites.



Definately interested in the above please post away on how you created that setup. I'm looking at doing something similar with xbmc.


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Antexter* /forum/post/19839868
> 
> 
> Been working on getting a basic setup for controlling my freeview box, i wanted to basically move the guide onto the iPad or iPhone so i could see whats on now and next, and make the whole TV package simple get rid of all the fiddly buttons and just do what i want it to do, which 1st phase is freeview control's.
> 
> The next steps are to get my media library working with it, which would be a big step i think and have yet to look into it.
> 
> After that when I can save up a little more pennies I'll look at more serious home automation controlling lights curtain tracks etc etc.
> 
> 
> Which i have successfully done, thanks to bleb.org providing the XML feeds for the TV shows.
> 
> 
> This is what I have ended up with 1st day in:



So what did you use to format your xml data of the tv shows to your webpage? have you got a web server in your setup or something a little more simple.


----------



## Martijn

Just to let you know that the Mac OS X versions of iLearn, iHelp, iTest and iConvert are now available for public beta testing.

More information can be found in http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=19853238 or on http://www.rmartijnr.eu/


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/19849696
> 
> 
> Small question came to mind while mindlessly going through the myriad of info in this thread: There is only one connection at a time allowed on a Global Cache GC-100 device, so how would one terminate that connection to allow control from another room? If my kids leave something on in the basement and I want to do an all off command, how would I override any connection that was being used? I haven't eliminated an iTach but it would be nice to have RS-232 and IR in one unit.



My solution was to put the GC-100 on an Insteon switch so that I could power cycle it remotely using an ISY program. They boot very quickly so it's not a long process. I switched to an Itach before I used that setup for long and that was with a different remote app than iRule so I can't say for sure that it works reliably.


----------



## Rudy A-traxx

I have a *Velodyne* subwoofer CHT-R 10.

I copied Hex codes one by one from my pronto CCF file to iRule.

But they don't work.


I had a similar problem with *X10* (light command) and find out that it was a repetition problem.


So I tried the same with Velodyne but it doesn't seem to change the problem.

Does someone met that problem around here and succeeded ?


By the way, maybe it was discussed before, but is there a converter CCF to XML, so that the Hex codes could be imported quickly in iRule ?


----------



## snowriderau

@Cubesys I'm having major problems with iBuilder.


I Setup some new panels for my foxtel remote last night and they all failed to save, as when I went in this morning there all gone. 3 hrs down teh drain.


Now when ever I login the site logs me in automatically then says two mins later i'm logged out, I click sign out and the page just loads again. Removed all passwords and saved stuff from my browser still logging me in automatically. rebooted, cleared cache, everything still same thing. Changed browsers tried everything. Then changed my google account password.


Now i just get thrown back to the login screen in a continous loop..


HELP!!!


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy A-traxx* /forum/post/19853457
> 
> 
> I have a *Velodyne* subwoofer CHT-R 10.
> 
> I copied Hex codes one by one from my pronto CCF file to iRule.
> 
> But they don't work.
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem with *X10* (light command) and find out that it was a repetition problem.
> 
> 
> So I tried the same with Velodyne but it doesn't seem to change the problem.
> 
> Does someone met that problem around here and succeeded ?
> 
> 
> By the way, maybe it was discussed before, but is there a converter CCF to XML, so that the Hex codes could be imported quickly in iRule ?



Ok I had kinda the same problem with a velodyne amp from the sub contractor series.


what fixed me was, and i don't know why, was to use the gc codes i learned in gc format. the hex codes just wouldn't work for me in irule but the gc formatted ones work perfect.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/19853310
> 
> 
> Just to let you know that the Mac OS X versions of iLearn, iHelp, iTest and iConvert are now available for public beta testing.
> 
> More information can be found in http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=19853238 or on http://www.rmartijnr.eu/




oh just want to say i am really liking these! they work great. i used them all day this weekend at a very large job and didn't have one issue!


great great job!


jimi


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowriderau* /forum/post/19853531
> 
> 
> @Cubesys I'm having major problems with iBuilder.
> 
> 
> I Setup some new panels for my foxtel remote last night and they all failed to save, as when I went in this morning there all gone. 3 hrs down teh drain.
> 
> 
> Now when ever I login the site logs me in automatically then says two mins later i'm logged out, I click sign out and the page just loads again. Removed all passwords and saved stuff from my browser still logging me in automatically. rebooted, cleared cache, everything still same thing. Changed browsers tried everything. Then changed my google account password.
> 
> 
> Now i just get thrown back to the login screen in a continous loop..
> 
> 
> HELP!!!



I had similar saving problems today. Now this was the first time I ever worked on my panels at work so I figured the problem was the corporate network and firewalls. The IT department disagreed and said my desk PC is wide open and unrestricted.


Later I tried it again after logging out for an hour and all was well. So was this a server side issue?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19852216
> 
> 
> In one of my pages I have both the background image and the inset under the "backgrounds" tree. It worls fine there. I want to do the same for some of my other pages.
> 
> 
> Think of it this way, a user has built a panel over a background image. All buttons are arranged and programmed, the page is fully functional with the gateway. Now I want to add the button inset to the page. How is that done? I hope I don't have to rebuild all the buttons and re-program them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> I can get it to work by numerous retires of alternately loading and deleting the two background images. What's up?



Glimmie,


Here is how you can stack multiple background images on top of each other.

1. add the full size background image

2. highlight the background image and edit the properties of width and height to 1x1. This will not shrink the image, just adjust the "selection" area of the image. Now the top left corner is the area that you can drag and drop an image to replace the background.

3. drag and drop the inset (or any other image) to any area of the UI except the top left corner of the background.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19853638
> 
> 
> Glimmie,
> 
> 
> Here is how you can stack multiple background images on top of each other.
> 
> 1. add the full size background image
> 
> 2. highlight the background image and edit the properties of width and height to 1x1. This will not shrink the image, just adjust the "selection" area of the image. Now the top left corner is the area that you can drag and drop an image to replace the background.
> 
> 3. drag and drop the inset (or any other image) to any area of the UI except the top left corner of the background.



Thanks!

BTW, your product and work here are awesome!


----------



## barrygordon

mborner,


Ethernet in and ethernet out seems very strange. Ethernet is a Buss system (like a party line) there is no passing through or daisy chaining. I would like to see a manual for the device and how they describe the use of the two ports. I suspect it is going to be used for "record here watch there" and I am not sure how they will implement that. If it really is two NIC's (network interface connections) then each port gets its own IP. The other possibility is similar to a router, a single device (one IP) plus a built in swich to allow more than one connection


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowriderau* /forum/post/19853531
> 
> 
> @Cubesys I'm having major problems with iBuilder.
> 
> 
> I Setup some new panels for my foxtel remote last night and they all failed to save, as when I went in this morning there all gone. 3 hrs down teh drain.
> 
> 
> Now when ever I login the site logs me in automatically then says two mins later i'm logged out, I click sign out and the page just loads again. Removed all passwords and saved stuff from my browser still logging me in automatically. rebooted, cleared cache, everything still same thing. Changed browsers tried everything. Then changed my google account password.
> 
> 
> Now i just get thrown back to the login screen in a continous loop..
> 
> 
> HELP!!!



The login portion of the server is handled directly by Google but I just checked our logs and I am not showing any errors today. I did ask the developers to contact Google to see if there was an issue on their end.


If you are still having a login issue, contact our support and we will diagnose the issue once we know what account you are using.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19853667
> 
> 
> mborner,
> 
> 
> Ethernet in and ethernet out seems very strange. Ethernet is a Buss system (like a party line) there is no passing through or daisy chaining. I would like to see a manual for the device and how they describe the use of the two ports. I suspect it is going to be used for "record here watch there" and I am not sure how they will implement that. If it really is two NIC's (network interface connections) then each port gets its own IP. The other possibility is similar to a router, a single device (one IP) plus a built in swich to allow more than one connection



Barry, thanks for the info. This is the only thing I can find in the manual regarding the ports:


"ETHERNET 1 & 2 (RJ45) - Provides connectivity to your home network, and to the Internet, so

you can access your Music & Photos from your DIRECTV Receiver and access DIRECTV On

Demand broadband programming. (Note: Th is socket provides 5 Volts DC Power. Please ensure your

equipment is compatible prior to connection.)"


----------



## barrygordon

After thinking about it for a while, I suspect that it is a single device front ended by an Ethernet switch. In a normal situation you would just connect it to the wired network using one jack, but if you needed to connect another device to the wired network the other switch port would allow that. All of the preceeding is just conjecture on my part.,


----------



## poppakap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Samygo is open-source replacement firmware for your 2009 (NOT 2010) Samsung model. It's based on source code released by Samsung.
> 
> 
> You might be able to determine how to control it over IP by examining either the Samygo source code or the original source code.
> 
> 
> You will have to do this yourself. The authors of iRule don't seem to want to deal with Samsung IP control unless a specification is handed them on a silver platter.



Ok. They have a sub-forum there for the 2010 as well.


It doesn't seem that hard to figure out what commands the Samsung iPhone app is sending to the TV. I am not very savvy but I was able to use a sniffer and watch the packets and send a command to mute the TV. I'm thinking about giving up on irule. I'm pretty frustrated.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poppakap* /forum/post/19854539
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem that hard to figure out what commands the Samsung iPhone app is sending to the TV. I am not very savvy but I was able to use a sniffer and watch the packets and send a command to mute the TV. I'm thinking about giving up on irule. I'm pretty frustrated.



What's the problem? If you have a way to figure out the protocol, why can't you make it work with iRule?


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19854270
> 
> 
> After thinking about it for a while, I suspect that it is a single device front ended by an Ethernet switch. In a normal situation you would just connect it to the wired network using one jack, but if you needed to connect another device to the wired network the other switch port would allow that. All of the preceeding is just conjecture on my part.,



My DirecTV receiver also has two ethernet ports. I just connected my iTach to the 2nd port and it works fine that way. It's nice to free up a port on the Airport Extreme that's acting as a bridge for the AV stack.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the problem? If you have a way to figure out the protocol, why can't you make it work with iRule?



Apparently, he can. But maybe he has better things to do with his time. I think IRule needs to back-off on their marketing claims. Reel it in - represent the product honestly: "if you know how to work a packet sniffer and read source code, you can control any IP--controllable device, unless it uses an HTTP POST. And thank you for your volunteer contribution to our dev effort!"


Now, nothing wrong with that - just be HONEST!


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to be running an ethernet cable from my router to my Directv HR21 box for IP control. I will be using the iTach device for my other components. The HR21 has an ethernet "in" and an ethernet "out" (see image) Can I connect the iTach device to the ethernet "out" port on the back of the HR21 or does it need to be plugged into its own port on the back of the router?



Plug the itach in direct to the router. Communication is from iPad or iPhone to itach via router


----------



## Glimmie

I have almost 20 years programming RS232 interfaces on the chip level. Yet the Itach bit me last night for about two hours.


It seems the Itach still looks at the handshake pins even though the hardware handshake option is turned off on the Itach web page. IOW, that menu item seems not to work and the Itach is always monitoring the RS232 handshake pins.


So the easiest and safest way around this is to build your cables with only pins 2,3 and 5 and leave the handshake pins open.


Also in this day and age hardware handshaking should not be needed. It was used in the old days when a "fast" processor meant a 2mhz clock! Today's processors including the embedded chips are more than fast enough to keep up with even high baud rates like 38.4K.


----------



## BudCrow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19853624
> 
> 
> oh just want to say i am really liking these! they work great. i used them all day this weekend at a very large job and didn't have one issue!
> 
> 
> great great job!
> 
> 
> jimi



This is great news, I've found that Chrome on OSX is the best Browser for the builder, followed by Chrome on Win7.


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know the Lexicon MC-1 had full RS232 operations as I still have one. I am almost positive I could read back the display. Unfortunately at this time iRule will do nothing with what it gets back. Didn't the DC-1 do the same thing?



Hi Barry I have a problem I've just purchased the global cache itach ip2ir and I cannot seem to find it on my network when plugged into my Mac which has a copy of windows 7 installed do you think you may no of my dilemma?


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?



No... I don't think you can, the second network port has never worked as far as I know.

Just to be sure plug it in and try it, wont hurt anything.

I believe you will need a seperate Network connection.

A cheap network switch will do it if you only have one cat 5 port available.


----------



## mborner

Some of the guys over at DBStalk.com seem to believe that the two ethernet ports are an ethernet switch. I hope they're right.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129191 
http://hd.engadget.com/2007/10/18/db...21-700-hd-dvr/


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19855049
> 
> 
> I have almost 20 years programming RS232 interfaces on the chip level. Yet the Itach bit me last night for about two hours ... So the easiest and safest way around this is to build your cables with only pins 2,3 and 5 and leave the handshake pins open.



Thanks. Very useful information. Thinking we had entered a new century, I threw away my 80s era RS232 solder connectors, but I can find more. It's amazing how some standards never die.


----------



## RhodyAVphile

Is there some way to have a button on a panel that allows you to issue a command and then switch to a different panel?


I am trying to bludgeon my way through an RC6 toggle bit challenge by using two panels that look identical but each one using alternate codes.


So I start at Watch TV panel and push the button for a number and it executes the number command and switches me to the Watch TV(2) panel automatically. Then I push a button on the Watch TV(2) and it executes the number command and then switches back to the Watch TV panel...


Thanks for the help...


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19854787
> 
> 
> Apparently, he can. But maybe he has better things to do with his time. I think IRule needs to back-off on their marketing claims. Reel it in - represent the product honestly: "if you know how to work a packet sniffer and read source code, you can control any IP--controllable device, unless it uses an HTTP POST. And thank you for your volunteer contribution to our dev effort!"
> 
> 
> Now, nothing wrong with that - just be HONEST!



I think you are a bit out of line. I have no idea what marketing claims you are talking about. Just the opposite we are stating that we don't support a the samsung IP device up front instead of misleading people.


When we met with Samsung at CEDIA they said they do not share their IP protocols with third party developers. For us this presents several issues:
liability - we can be sued for reverse engineering their protocol
respect - If Samsung does not want other companies to interface with their TVs I have to respect that wish.
using a modified firmware is not a real solution for most of the customers. While some guys can do this, our installers and most end users will not.
imperfect - since the Samsung IP control does not have the ability to turn on the TV, it makes little sense as a full control protocol since you will still need IR or RS232.


The bottom line is that for a company to work on sniffing a protocol can be a time consuming event which requires hardware for testing and can be useless if Samsung decides to change something in their protocol. This is the same answer that was given by other remote companies such as: URC, RTI, etc.


We make every effort to support devices from manufacturers but not company is integration friendly.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RhodyAVphile* /forum/post/19855923
> 
> 
> Is there some way to have a button on a panel that allows you to issue a command and then switch to a different panel?
> 
> 
> I am trying to bludgeon my way through an RC6 toggle bit challenge by using two panels that look identical but each one using alternate codes.
> 
> 
> So I start at Watch TV panel and push the button for a number and it executes the number command and switches me to the Watch TV(2) panel automatically. Then I push a button on the Watch TV(2) and it executes the number command and then switches back to the Watch TV panel...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help...



You can use a link instead of a button and still assign commands while switching to a different Panel/Page.


----------



## Deepsky4565

Steve Goff or someone that uses the J River MC. I can use MCE and the webremote program, but haven't figured out how to use the device in irule to control JRiver MC. Can you give me some info on configuring this?


----------



## BudCrow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19855942
> 
> 
> You can use a link instead of a button and still assign commands while switching to a different Panel/Page.



BTW-on the PC I think only older versions of Firefox will work, or Chrome for links.


----------



## barrygordon

Shaun,


From a windows command prompt try a ping to the itrach to see if it responds. e.g. "ping 192.168.1.70" without the quotes. 192.168.1.70 is the default ip address.


If it responds it should be able to be seen on the network. If it doesn't there is either a cabling issue or somehow it does not have the default address.


If it does respond you can use a browser to open its admin service and set it up to your liking


The IRGen program on my web site may be of assistance to you. In its ini file specify no global caches (that is remove entries that say "Global cache=......" or just put a single quote (') in front of the line to comment it out. Set the beacon entry to 1 (GCBeacons=1). Start IRGen. It should see the itach within 30 or so seconds and report how it is setup. You can then change back the entries to have the beacon count=0 and set the globalcache=.... entry correctly.


If IRGen does not see the itach, i.e. the itach does not report in, then there is either a cabling issue or a broken iTach.


iTach/Global Cache support is pretty good so you can try to call them.


----------



## barrygordon

For those of you just getting into RS232 work. Pull down a copy of the document "Pronto Pro Communications" under the heading "Philips Pronto" from my web site ( www.the-gordons.net ) . It has a lot of good information covering both RS232 and TCP communications. Although written for the Pronto Pro, what it covers is applicable to the iRule/itach/RS232. It is written for the beginner with a complete explanation of terms, conventions, wiring, signal definition, etc.


When I started doing RS232 work I did a lot of soldering. I then found a better way. There are DB9-RJ45 adapters. They are shells that take a DB9 connector (they include the connector and come in male and female versions). They are assembled by you the user deciding which pins of the db-9 go to which pins on the RJ45. I generally wire them either straight through (DB-9 2 to RJ45 2; DB-9 3 to RJ45-3) and mark the assembeled connector as Straight or cross pins 2 and 3 (DB-9 2 to RJ45 3; DB-9 3 to RJ45-2) and mark the connector as Crossover. I then connect the two connectors with a straight (normal) ethernet cable. As suggested above you may only want to wire pins 2,3,5 and not connect the others. I have paid as little as $1.25 for the adapters.


I also build my own Cat-5e cables. Bought the special crimping tool ($45); 500 feet of cat 5 wire; and a bunch of RJ45 jacks. Much cheaper than buying ready made cables in lengths that are generally too long.


----------



## Mizell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudCrow* /forum/post/19856666
> 
> 
> BTW-on the PC I think only older versions of Firefox will work, or Chrome for links.



PC iRule -


Internet Explorer has scriptinng conflicts and though iRule will work if you ignore these, the error pops up constantly so it's annoying.


Chrome - works very well in my experience


Firefox - the only issue I came across was the Link hold down but if you release both the 'L' and mouse button at the same time I've trained myself to make it work reliably and this is the platform I use when working from home.


OSX w/Firefox - issues with Link are not present though I do miss my 2nd mouse button.


iPad Safari - yes, I tried this, programming iRule while having iRule running on the same device. You can bring up the iRule Builder but for some reason only your first 4 Panels are displayed in either the iPod or iPad screens. But you can edit, but I don't trust it.


I'll try Chrome on OSX but the DVD drive died last night on the 5 year old iMac so I may not even bother with this computer anymore.


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Shaun,
> 
> 
> From a windows command prompt try a ping to the itrach to see if it responds. e.g. "ping 192.168.1.70" without the quotes. 192.168.1.70 is the default ip address.
> 
> 
> If it responds it should be able to be seen on the network. If it doesn't there is either a cabling issue or somehow it does not have the default address.
> 
> 
> If it does respond you can use a browser to open its admin service and set it up to your liking
> 
> 
> The IRGen program on my web site may be of assistance to you. In its ini file specify no global caches (that is remove entries that say "Global cache=......" or just put a single quote (') in front of the line to comment it out. Set the beacon entry to 1 (GCBeacons=1). Start IRGen. It should see the itach within 30 or so seconds and report how it is setup. You can then change back the entries to have the beacon count=0 and set the globalcache=.... entry correctly.
> 
> 
> If IRGen does not see the itach, i.e. the itach does not report in, then there is either a cabling issue or a broken iTach.
> 
> 
> iTach/Global Cache support is pretty good so you can try to call them.



Cheers Barry I'll give it a try later


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, he can. But maybe he has better things to do with his time. I think IRule needs to back-off on their marketing claims. Reel it in - represent the product honestly: "if you know how to work a packet sniffer and read source code, you can control any IP--controllable device, unless it uses an HTTP POST. And thank you for your volunteer contribution to our dev effort!"
> 
> 
> Now, nothing wrong with that - just be HONEST!



You may blindly love your Samsung tv, but you keep putting responsibility on the wrong company. Samsung has been extremely tight lipped and unresponsive about giving the community integration options, with the exception of their app. If they don't give you the keys to the kingdom, your going have to find other ways to accomplish your goals. Flashing your tv is certainly one of them, but, if you screw it up Samsung isn't going to help you with your new Samsung brick.


This is a community where everyone benefits from the work done and knowledge gained. I personally would rather have it this way then waiting around for someone at irule to hold my hand and spoon feed me information. Thanks to you and other people posts, I know I'll never recommend a Samsung tv to anyone looking for ip control, until they change THEIR policies.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deepsky4565* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Steve Goff or someone that uses the J River MC. I can use MCE and the webremote program, but haven't figured out how to use the device in irule to control JRiver MC. Can you give me some info on configuring this?



I created my own device for J. River which I can share when I get back from vacation. The folks there have created hundreds of commands that can control their program via IP.


----------



## Zellarman

Is anyone successfully using this app from a remote location?

I'd be looking to use it through the internet, by way of a wifi connection other than my local network. I tried it once, nothing happened, didn't really expect it to work since I never entered a domain name anywhere, but what surprised me was that the icon for gateway connections lit up green. Why would iRule show gateway connedctions if I'm not even connected to my home network?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19856807
> 
> 
> ...When I started doing RS232 work I did a lot of soldering. I then found a better way. There are DB9-RJ45 adapters...



+1 for using DB9-RJ45 adapters, and Monoprice has them for a ridiculously low price. Other places can charge 5 or 10x as much.


----------



## jayce996

Hello everyone,

my Harmony 1000 is broken and i will have soon an ipad, after searching on internet i found irule, i wanted to know if some of you have:

- a popcorn c200 and how do you control it? via RF or via IP?

- an onkyo 875 is it controllable via RS232?

- Is there also an hardware that support RF protocole?

- and finally is there other cheaper hardware provider for IR, RS232, RF(if possible).


thank you for your help.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19851487
> 
> 
> So today you assume everything is off and use discrete ON commands with fixed delays, and it takes you about 20 seconds to power everything up? That doesn't seem too bad. I'm really not sure if iRule v2.0 with feedback is going to let you branch according to feedback from devices, but Itai is the man to ask. For one thing, some devices probably won't send any feedback when they are off, which complicates things (you would have to recognize a timeout, rather than simply look at the feedback value).



From a tech perspective 20 seconds does not sound too bad but from a human perspective is looks bad. ie the first time you access the Watch TV button and select a TV channel the 20 seconds looks OK because you can see the TV taking time to warm up etc. But subsequent requests to change the channel would still wait the 20 seconds why all it was really needing to do was the enter the new channel number. So the user thinks the system has died etc.


I have eliminated that to some extent because I moved the Turn On TV command to a higher level (ie starting iRule) since most scenarios need the TV. This elimiates the major wait from the rules as it assumes (probably correctly) that no one has turned off the TV set.


I may have to put one more layer in because some scenarios don't include the TV (ie home automation, music).


So layering operations based on assumed state of key components my be a good design rule that I will have to think more about. A full two way, state based solution that had branching logic would eliminate this requirement and perhaps give a more satisfactory user experience.


One of the other complications is trying to decide when to turn off everything. Since there is no Exit in iRule like there is Entrance, you don't have a way to back out some of the actions you performed during the Entrance rules, but that is another subject for a different thread.


----------



## BitBass

Figured out my Memorex BD player problem. According to tech support:

_We do not carry IR codes for the remotes. If the

unit is going to be used with another remote, other than its own, it will

not work. This unit is not capable for usage with any other remotes, other

than its own._


So, can I get a cheap Vizio BD player? Will that work? I see a cheap Sony model that I can get locally too.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheframzi* /forum/post/19849013
> 
> 
> Hi I am new to iRule and have these major question:
> 
> 
> 1. I need to control 3 rooms (tv+ direct tv DVR + ...) Do I need to buy 3 global cache getaways, is there a way I can get one and somehow extend the IR to 3 rooms, if yes how
> 
> 2. Is there a way iRule could be designed to show the tv guide on the iPad for instance like how command fusion does it, or a video playlist?
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi.

1. You can use 1 GC gateway and long runs to the other rooms. Search this thread and you'll find quite a few examples using cat5 and other.

2. Search the thread for sillysot and you'll find a few posts I made last week for getting the directv guide on ipad. Video playlist on ipad not available as far as I know. Audio playlist is available, search the thread for my posts using Signal.


Have fun!

Jim


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadcj7* /forum/post/19849818
> 
> 
> I have my computer setup through IP and I was wondering if there is a way to tell me what song is playing or movie that is playing on my ipad?



Hi.

Movies on ipad not available as far as I know. Songs and cover art is available, search the thread for my posts using Signal.


Jim


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudCrow* /forum/post/19849842
> 
> 
> ^ Do you mean for your ipad to tell you what song the PC is playing?
> 
> 
> I'm interested in media management stuff with irule.



see above

Jim


----------



## dolbytx

I seem to be having a problem with macros. I'm setting up a test system to demo to our team and when pressing a button with a macro, it won't get past the first command. ex: ch 3, ch 5 . I would get only channel 3 when depressed. I've tried inserting a delay as well as a digit separator. My test bed is a Westinghouse lcd with an apple tv with an GC Itach WiFi unit.

Thanks


----------



## SaulP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaulP* /forum/post/19763871
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in the iRule - it's a terrific/empowering idea. I have some questions.
> 
> 
> By way of background, my current setup is:
> 
> Marantz SR7005 as pre-amp (new)
> 
> Emotiva XPA-5 amp (new)
> 
> Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR
> 
> Panasonic BD85K Blu-ray
> 
> Sharp XV-Z10000U projector
> 
> 
> I will also be adding a RadioRa 2 set up in my HT and elsewhere.
> 
> 
> I've been controlling my HT setup for years with a URC MX-500 that I programmed with IR-Clone. Everything has been IR - including long emitter runs to the projector.
> 
> 
> Of my current devices, only the projector and the Marantz have RS232 capability. I've never really needed the two-way ability with the projector. With the Marantz, however, it would probably be a nice feature to have. However, the Marantz is also a network device and can be controlled through IP. In fact, Marantz even offers a (pretty lame) iPod app to control the receiver. I've used it, but it seem terribly slow and not particularly powerful.
> 
> 
> So, my first question is whether the iRule will support the Marantz without a gateway? Maratnz has made the IP control specs publically available. http://us.marantz.com/Products/3230.asp Even if it does, should I use the RS232 connection instead? (I'm not sure if the sluggish performance I've seen with the Marantz app has to do with the connection or the implementation or something altogether different. So, I guess I'm asking whether people with IP enabled receivers have found the IP control to be a responsive as RS232).
> 
> 
> Speaking of performance, how have people found the overall performance of the iRule? Is it slower than a direct IR interface?
> 
> 
> Assuming that my devices are in the iRule library, will the default UI automatically recognize them and assign the codes to the buttons or do I need to do that manually? Lastly, are people sharing their system set-ups and if so, where?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Anyone?


----------



## SJHT

Could someone point me to the documentation (or just give me a simple example) for executing IP commands from iRule for network attached devices? I have IR and RS232 working fine. Example, my Denon AVP is connected to my network. What would the entire command structure be that I would use? The RS232 commands? I know the IP address (which doesn't change as it is reserved) for my Denon. The iRule website indicates using a TCP/IP port of 23. Thanks. SJ


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaulP* /forum/post/19859539
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Originally Posted by SaulP
> 
> I'm very interested in the iRule - it's a terrific/empowering idea. I have some questions.
> 
> 
> By way of background, my current setup is:
> 
> Marantz SR7005 as pre-amp (new)
> 
> Emotiva XPA-5 amp (new)
> 
> Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR
> 
> Panasonic BD85K Blu-ray
> 
> Sharp XV-Z10000U projector
> 
> 
> I will also be adding a RadioRa 2 set up in my HT and elsewhere.
> 
> 
> I've been controlling my HT setup for years with a URC MX-500 that I programmed with IR-Clone. Everything has been IR - including long emitter runs to the projector.
> 
> 
> Of my current devices, only the projector and the Marantz have RS232 capability. I've never really needed the two-way ability with the projector. With the Marantz, however, it would probably be a nice feature to have. However, the Marantz is also a network device and can be controlled through IP. In fact, Marantz even offers a (pretty lame) iPod app to control the receiver. I've used it, but it seem terribly slow and not particularly powerful.
> 
> 
> So, my first question is whether the iRule will support the Marantz without a gateway? Maratnz has made the IP control specs publically available. http://us.marantz.com/Products/3230.asp Even if it does, should I use the RS232 connection instead? (I'm not sure if the sluggish performance I've seen with the Marantz app has to do with the connection or the implementation or something altogether different. So, I guess I'm asking whether people with IP enabled receivers have found the IP control to be a responsive as RS232).
> 
> 
> Speaking of performance, how have people found the overall performance of the iRule? Is it slower than a direct IR interface?
> 
> 
> Assuming that my devices are in the iRule library, will the default UI automatically recognize them and assign the codes to the buttons or do I need to do that manually? Lastly, are people sharing their system set-ups and if so, where?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I see in the devices library that there are listings for Marantz receivers, network codes, so I assume that you can control it by IP. I use IP control on my Onkyo pre/pro and there is no perceptible lag. My guess is that IP and RS232 will be equivilent on the Marantz. Use the IP and you won't need a gateway.


I have one GC100 and the RS232 port goes to my Sanyo projector, 1 ir port goes to the Oppo 83 (hardwired) and the Onkyo and Tivo are connected to an ethernet switch. I turn my Emotiva amp on using a trigger on the Onkyo.


iRule will not automatically assign codes to buttons - it is a straight forward drag and drop process. There is just too much variation in equipment to make it 100 percent reliable.


I'm coming from a URC MX-3000 myself. It is a powerful remote, but 1)hella expensive, 2) no end user support (good support for installers though) and 3)the touch panel is an antique.


cheers,


----------



## barrygordon

Maybe this should be a sticky (I do not work for iRule and have never met any of the iRule team, just my 2 cents):


iRule can not support the entire world of RS232 because there is absolutely no standardization among the manufacturers. Although many manufacturers standardize within their product lines (Pioneer, Sony, Denon, Marantz) and document the protocols for public use, many do not. Without the documentation it is a very difficult task and even with it it is labor intensive, time consuming, and you almost always need the equipment. Neither the cabling nor the connector pinouts are standardized, yet RS232 is the name of a specification. The correct general accepted term is serial communications as opposed to RS232.


iRule can not support the world of raw TCP (not http based) for all the reasons stated above


iRule can not completely support the world of HTTP over TCP for all the reasons stated above, but many instances can be supported if the component's IP system includes a web server capability, that is, you can control it from a browser. Even then particular manufacturers may do very different things all allowed within the HTTP protocol and not properly accept the general case as called for in the HTTP Specifications.


The IR world is more standardized and there are firms that supply IR databases for the control of IR controllable devices. iRule does subscribe to one of those data bases. If your device is not in the data bases there are other approaches available. Many manufacturers, while not releasing the IR protocol specs, do release the IR timing information in what is called Pronto Hex format. Given the pronto hex format, conversion into an iRule compatible form is not difficult. Once, again testing/verification requires the actual device.


iRule supports one family of devices as an RS232 and IR gateway. A gateway in their parlance is a device that accepts information using TCP/IP (wired or wi-fi media) and converts the payload of the message to another medium (RS232 or IR)


IMHO I rule is doing surprisingly well in supporting what it does in a chaotic and non standard world.


I am willing to assist anyone who contacts me for help with IR, IP or RS232. I have posted on my web site ( www.the-gordons.net ) the two tools (IRGen and TCPIP Explorer) which I use when asked to figure out what is going on. To assist with RS232 or IP I need the manufacturers protocol documents. Without them I cannot do it unless you send me your equipment for study and reverse engineering (not a good idea). For IR the IR protocol documents (frequency, encoding method, timing) are the best to work with but I can generally figure it out if I have a large sample of the IR data in Pronto Hex format or at least those that you want to use in iRule.


No promises, but I generally do help.


PS I just looked at what Marantz supplies as descriptions of their IR, RS232 and IP protocols. They have done an excellent job. All The information is there.


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19853747
> 
> 
> The login portion of the server is handled directly by Google but I just checked our logs and I am not showing any errors today. I did ask the developers to contact Google to see if there was an issue on their end.
> 
> 
> If you are still having a login issue, contact our support and we will diagnose the issue once we know what account you are using.



Thanks CubeSys, issue raised via the support line.


The login is succesful, but I seem to be stuck in an endless loop where i'm redirected to the builder url and then sent straight back to a different google login page stating...


"

iRule Builder uses Google Accounts for Sign In.


Google is not affiliated with the contents of iRule Builder or its owners. If you sign in, Google will share your email address with iRule Builder, but not your password or any other personal information.


iRule Builder may use your email address to personalize your experience on their website"


I keep getting sent back to this page, I have no problem accessing my google acocunt page and seeing settings etc...


Look forward to resolution of this issue, as my remote is only half done, and the wife is getting itchy as to why its not all working properly....


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/19859866
> 
> 
> Could someone point me to the documentation (or just give me a simple example) for executing IP commands from iRule for network attached devices? I have IR and RS232 working fine. Example, my Denon AVP is connected to my network. What would the entire command structure be that I would use? The RS232 commands? I know the IP address (which doesn't change as it is reserved) for my Denon. The iRule website indicates using a TCP/IP port of 23. Thanks. SJ



SJ,


Don't make it hard







Denon is very IP friendly. Import a Denon reciever RS232/TCP device using the device browser. It should include a very long list of network codes. Drag and drop on your buttons. The IP address and Port go in the Gateway setup on the iOS device.


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/19860183
> 
> 
> SJ,
> 
> 
> Don't make it hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denon is very IP friendly. Import a Denon reciever RS232/TCP device using the device browser. It should include a very long list of network codes. Drag and drop on your buttons. The IP address and Port go in the Gateway setup on the iOS device.



OK. I did see the RS232/TCP device, but couldn't figure out where to put the IP address and Port. I'll look at the gateway setup to see where that goes. Thanks. SJ


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You may blindly love your Samsung tv, but you keep putting responsibility on the wrong company. Samsung has been extremely tight lipped and unresponsive about giving the community integration options, with the exception of their app. If they don't give you the keys to the kingdom, your going have to find other ways to accomplish your goals. Flashing your tv is certainly one of them, but, if you screw it up Samsung isn't going to help you with your new Samsung brick.
> 
> 
> This is a community where everyone benefits from the work done and knowledge gained. I personally would rather have it this way then waiting around for someone at irule to hold my hand and spoon feed me information. Thanks to you and other people posts, I know I'll never recommend a Samsung tv to anyone looking for ip control, until they change THEIR policies.



I agree completely. The mistake was in buying a Sammy.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dolbytx* /forum/post/19858977
> 
> 
> I seem to be having a problem with macros. I'm setting up a test system to demo to our team and when pressing a button with a macro, it won't get past the first command. ex: ch 3, ch 5 . I would get only channel 3 when depressed. I've tried inserting a delay as well as a digit separator. My test bed is a Westinghouse lcd with an apple tv with an GC Itach WiFi unit.
> 
> Thanks



I had this problem with the Motorola (shaw cable) box. What solved it was to put a 1.0 second delay between the numbers. Not ideal, because of the length of time to change channels, but what was necessary to make it work.


Brian


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dolbytx* /forum/post/19858977
> 
> 
> I seem to be having a problem with macros. I'm setting up a test system to demo to our team and when pressing a button with a macro, it won't get past the first command. ex: ch 3, ch 5 . I would get only channel 3 when depressed. I've tried inserting a delay as well as a digit separator. My test bed is a Westinghouse lcd with an apple tv with an GC Itach WiFi unit.
> 
> Thanks



How much of a delay have you tried? I need .8 seconds on my Samsung TV. Try like 2 or 3 seconds just for the heck of it between digits and see if the second digit appears.


Edit: Did not see snodrics response


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/19857277
> 
> 
> I know I'll never recommend a Samsung tv to anyone looking for ip control, until they change THEIR policies.



I agree with you about Samsung's proprietary data "attitude", however, I must say, For consumers that don't absolutely have to use IP/RS232 control over your TV (I know I don't) Samsung makes one of the best displays on the market today.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19862310
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Samsung's proprietary data "attitude", however, I must say, For consumers that don't absolutely have to use IP/RS232 control over your TV (I know I don't) Samsung makes one of the best displays on the market today.



Please note that the RS232 port on the Samsung TVs do work and Samsung has been good to get us the necessary information for serial control. It is a different department that handles serial and IP control.


Samsung TVs are great, there is a good reason they are #1 in TV sales. Personally, I wish they did have better third party support and I think they will one day.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/19860602
> 
> 
> OK. I did see the RS232/TCP device, but couldn't figure out where to put the IP address and Port. I'll look at the gateway setup to see where that goes. Thanks. SJ



Define a Network Gateway in the iRule app, assign the Denon device, give it the IP address of the Denon receiver and the port should be 23.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Define a Network Gateway in the iRule app, assign the Denon device, give it the IP address of the Denon receiver and the port should be 23.



Nice to have you back.......


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19855656
> 
> 
> Some of the guys over at DBStalk.com seem to believe that the two ethernet ports are an ethernet switch. I hope they're right.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129191
> http://hd.engadget.com/2007/10/18/db...21-700-hd-dvr/



They do in fact work. I have an HR23 with 2 ethernet ports on the back. I have one port occupied by the cable in and the other by my GC-100. So it is acting as a switch.


Alex


----------



## bryanchicken

Sorry if this has already been covered but this thread is REALLY long










Here is what i'm trying to do:


1 - Have an "Activities" panel through which i can launch my different activities (eg, Watch TV), much like a Harmony. Done that!


2 - When you click the "Watch TV" (etc) button i want to run a macro to turn everything on and switch to correct inputs. This i have achieved using entrances.


3 - Now here's the issue. I'd really like to use gestures for Up/Down/Left/Right/Ok/Back. Ideally i'd want to use half the screen (iphone) for gestures with buttons in the other half the screen. I'd also need another screen for the numpad.

So my issue is that i can't use left/right gestures because i have 2 pages in the panel.

I saw a suggestion of having a separate hidden panel for the gestures. The problem i have then is that how do i then prevent the entrance from running again if i want to return to the previous (Watch TV) panel? Some of my devices don't have discrete on/off codes so i'll end up switching my TV off!


Anyone got a suggestion? It could be a case of maybe not fully understanding capabilities or just doing something stupid! (only on my 2nd day)



How does the gesture pad thing work? It just seems like a big regular button. How can i assign gestures to it? The only way i can make it opaque is by adding an action, but that action doesn't seem to be tied to a gesture.



All help appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## BudCrow

Just a message to new people.


I have implemented two iRule systems. Both of them are rock solid.


I'm doing my third setup based on the response to the other two by a client of the company I work for. I'm not even an installer.


Support is fantastic-even though I'm across the pond. If your looking into controlling you gear this is the only way to go as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jayce996




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayce996* /forum/post/19857427
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> my Harmony 1000 is broken and i will have soon an ipad, after searching on internet i found irule, i wanted to know if some of you have:
> 
> - a popcorn c200 and how do you control it? via RF or via IP?
> 
> - an onkyo 875 is it controllable via RS232?
> 
> - Is there also an hardware that support RF protocole?
> 
> - and finally is there other cheaper hardware provider for IR, RS232, RF(if possible).
> 
> 
> thank you for your help.



Nobody can help me?


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/19857277
> 
> 
> You may blindly love your Samsung tv, but you keep putting responsibility on the wrong company. Samsung has been extremely tight lipped and unresponsive about giving the community integration options, with the exception of their app. If they don't give you the keys to the kingdom, your going have to find other ways to accomplish your goals. Flashing your tv is certainly one of them, but, if you screw it up Samsung isn't going to help you with your new Samsung brick.
> 
> 
> This is a community where everyone benefits from the work done and knowledge gained. I personally would rather have it this way then waiting around for someone at irule to hold my hand and spoon feed me information. Thanks to you and other people posts, I know I'll never recommend a Samsung tv to anyone looking for ip control, until they change THEIR policies.



I never suggested flashing your TV, though. I answered a question from someone who wanted to know if Samygo would solve the IP control problem. I replied explaining what Samygo is and, in fact, suggested that it probably would NOT be necessary to install Samygo. Instead, I suggested that examining the Samsung-released firmware and/or the Samygo code might provide the answer.


Some people here seem stuck on one way of doing things.


Contrary to what others have stated here, the goal of the Samygo project is LEGAL modification of the Samsung firmware. Now, perhaps others interpret the law differently than Samsung themselves do, but the fact is: Samsung has released source code for their TVs because they make use of software licensed under the GPL V2 license, which requires that they release source code for any software that incorporates the GPL code. As part of adoption of the GPL V2 license, Samsung agrees that users have permission to modify their firmware.


I don't know how much more developer-friendly they could get than to release source code for their TV's, which is available here:


opensource.samsung.com


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanchicken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3 - Now here's the issue. I'd really like to use gestures for Up/Down/Left/Right/Ok/Back. Ideally i'd want to use half the screen (iphone) for gestures with buttons in the other half the screen. I'd also need another screen for the numpad.
> 
> So my issue is that i can't use left/right gestures because i have 2 pages in the panel.
> 
> I saw a suggestion of having a separate hidden panel for the gestures. The problem i have then is that how do i then prevent the entrance from running again if i want to return to the previous (Watch TV) panel? Some of my devices don't have discrete on/off codes so i'll end up switching my TV off!
> 
> 
> Anyone got a suggestion? It could be a case of maybe not fully understanding capabilities or just doing something stupid! (only on my 2nd day)
> 
> 
> How does the gesture pad thing work? It just seems like a big regular button. How can i assign gestures to it? The only way i can make it opaque is by adding an action, but that action doesn't seem to be tied to a gesture.
> 
> 
> All help appreciated!
> 
> Thanks.



First of try to create macros to the "activities" buttons instead of entrences. That way you don't execute the command every time you entre from sone orker page or panel.


Devices with out discrete commands is a problem when doing "activities", but there are ways to sneak Stokke these as well, depending on equipment and how you use them. The way I solwed this issue with my satbox, wich is prettymuch on all day anyway, was to create a separate start screen with a link over the whole screen with the on command for the satbox, there by eliminating the chance of turning this of unintentional.

Another way is to have two "activities" panels, one with, and one without powertoggle for that/those devices, with some smart links it should be possible to make this work.


Hope this was of some help.


Ray


----------



## Mizell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanchicken* /forum/post/19863706
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has already been covered but this thread is REALLY long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what i'm trying to do:
> 
> 
> 1 - Have an "Activities" panel through which i can launch my different activities (eg, Watch TV), much like a Harmony. Done that!
> 
> 
> 2 - When you click the "Watch TV" (etc) button i want to run a macro to turn everything on and switch to correct inputs. This i have achieved using entrances.
> 
> 
> 3 - Now here's the issue. I'd really like to use gestures for Up/Down/Left/Right/Ok/Back. Ideally i'd want to use half the screen (iphone) for gestures with buttons in the other half the screen. I'd also need another screen for the numpad.
> 
> So my issue is that i can't use left/right gestures because i have 2 pages in the panel.
> 
> I saw a suggestion of having a separate hidden panel for the gestures. The problem i have then is that how do i then prevent the entrance from running again if i want to return to the previous (Watch TV) panel? Some of my devices don't have discrete on/off codes so i'll end up switching my TV off!
> 
> 
> Anyone got a suggestion? It could be a case of maybe not fully understanding capabilities or just doing something stupid! (only on my 2nd day)
> 
> 
> 
> How does the gesture pad thing work? It just seems like a big regular button. How can i assign gestures to it? The only way i can make it opaque is by adding an action, but that action doesn't seem to be tied to a gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> All help appreciated!
> 
> Thanks.



Chicken


While I like the idea of Entrances, I have yet to need them for exactly the reason you have found. Macros are the better way to solve what you'd like to do along with a Link which will provide you the ability to jump to a specific page while executing your Activities.


Process is like this - Drag an image button to your screen and just before releasing the mouse button, press and hold 'L' to turn the button into a Link. Specify where this Link is meant to take you under the properties area in the lower left hand area of the Builder (I've noticed if I don't specify this first, at least in Firefox, I can't ever again specify that this Link is meant to go anywhere)


Once the Link is in place and it knows to jump to a page, tell it what else to do - Power on TV, Power on Amplifier, Power on Blu-Ray, Delay, Switch Amp to Blu-Ray input, Switch TV to Blu-Ray Input. And if your link puts you to your Blu-Ray panel, then start controlling Blu-Ray.


Gestures are fun, but with a iPhone I felt it was too small for this, iPad I found was better but this is your own call. If you want a number pad on the screen, why not just have directional buttons as well?


Good Luck, have fun!


----------



## bryanchicken

Thanks ray, definitely helpful. Can't believe I didn't think of macros on the buttons myself! What a dope.


When you say 'smart links' what do you mean? Assume you mean normal links but intelligently used? Rather than some sort of actual smart link I haven't encountered yet?


Is there any way I can prevent the other half getting to the settings/panel/etc? She's bound to fiddle :-D


Is there any sort of plan from irule to implement some sort of gesture area? That would be ace!


Thanks again!


----------



## bryanchicken

Thank you also Mizzell. That seems like the same solution ray suggested so must be the way forward!


----------



## verypsb

When I try to login to builder.iruleathome.com I only get some licence info, not the application. Yes, I've bought and paid for the license...


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanchicken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks ray, definitely helpful. Can't believe I didn't think of macros on the buttons myself! What a dope.
> 
> 
> When you say 'smart links' what do you mean? Assume you mean normal links but intelligently used? Rather than some sort of actual smart link I haven't encountered yet?
> 
> 
> Is there any way I can prevent the other half getting to the settings/panel/etc? She's bound to fiddle :-D
> 
> 
> Is there any sort of plan from irule to implement some sort of gesture area? That would be ace!
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



That's excactly what I ment with smart links. Could have explained myself better i guess.


Ray


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanchicken* /forum/post/19863706
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has already been covered but this thread is REALLY long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what i'm trying to do:
> 
> 
> 1 - Have an "Activities" panel through which i can launch my different activities (eg, Watch TV), much like a Harmony. Done that!
> 
> 
> 2 - When you click the "Watch TV" (etc) button i want to run a macro to turn everything on and switch to correct inputs. This i have achieved using entrances.
> 
> 
> 3 - Now here's the issue. I'd really like to use gestures for Up/Down/Left/Right/Ok/Back. Ideally i'd want to use half the screen (iphone) for gestures with buttons in the other half the screen. I'd also need another screen for the numpad.
> 
> So my issue is that i can't use left/right gestures because i have 2 pages in the panel.
> 
> I saw a suggestion of having a separate hidden panel for the gestures. The problem i have then is that how do i then prevent the entrance from running again if i want to return to the previous (Watch TV) panel? Some of my devices don't have discrete on/off codes so i'll end up switching my TV off!
> 
> 
> Anyone got a suggestion? It could be a case of maybe not fully understanding capabilities or just doing something stupid! (only on my 2nd day)
> 
> 
> 
> How does the gesture pad thing work? It just seems like a big regular button. How can i assign gestures to it? The only way i can make it opaque is by adding an action, but that action doesn't seem to be tied to a gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> All help appreciated!
> 
> Thanks.



I don't have any toggle commands in my system except mute on my receiver so I have a slight advantage to you there. But I prefer to use links rather than entrances.


On my main page for my basement set up I have my 5 activities in a panel, (DTV, PS3, Wii, Music, and OTAHD. Each button is set up as a link with commands to power on the needed components and set inputs as needed as well as link to the control page or pages for each activity.


That way if I navigate to my directv hands free panel when I go back to my directv main panel no entrances are triggered.


I use the hands free panel for dvr control only. Single tap for play, right swipe for fast forward, etc. I made labels with the instructions with how to activate each command. That is the only thing on that page/panel. I have a "hands free" button in my directv page that links to the hands free panel. I then use the back button to go back to directv control.


Toggled power seems to be the bane of custom remotes/installs. It throws a wrench in the works for a lot of people.


----edit: lots of people trying to help you bryanchicken! I should have hit refresh before posting.


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *verypsb* /forum/post/19864449
> 
> 
> When I try to login to builder.iruleathome.com I only get some licence info, not the application. Yes, I've bought and paid for the license...



I had the same problem. Have you checked that the email you used to pay for iRule is the same as the one you have a google account on?


----------



## szsori

I just purchased the hardware and software to get this done and am making good progress with building my UI. A couple questions, though:


1. Do most of you set up a single power on/off macro for your whole system, turn on devices as necessary using macros/entrances, or just have a power button on that device panel?


2. I have a single volume control for my whole system. Right now I put a volume page on my home panel and am linking to it from each device. Is that the best way to do it, or should I make a copy of the page inside each panel?


3. Is it possible to actually resize the images so I can fit them in smaller spaces? For example, I have an iPhone page with 8 channel buttons and I want to try getting another column in, but even if I set the images to be a lower row/column size they don't shrink the image... just the containing box.


4. I'll want to do some lighting automation at some point. I only have two light areas in the room, both on dimmers, so getting an expensive lighting controller doesn't make much sense. Is there a really cheap way to go? Any chance iRule supports X10 hardware?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rudy A-traxx

4. I have X10 and it works.

You just have to take care of repetitions.

And in macro to have delays at least at 1.5 sec.


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19862310
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Samsung's proprietary data "attitude", however, I must say, For consumers that don't absolutely have to use IP/RS232 control over your TV (I know I don't) Samsung makes one of the best displays on the market today.



This response frustrates me a bit. We are a small group trying to make using AV fundamentally better. I view it as solving the "Wife" problem where regardless of the universal remote technology, my wife just uses me as the remote because it is too complex.


Until we simply say "no" to companies that won't make their systems open to control, they will frustrate us. With digital signals, the difference between two similar systems is extremely small, and 18 months after you buy the "best" hardware, new hardware will be available that is better.


I propose the following basic guidelines for those of us who care about iRule and IP/Open control.



> Quote:
> We are committed to open protocols, standards, codes, and connectivity. We consider the control features of our devices to be as integral as signal processing, amplification, or switching. We will always give priority in our purchase decision to devices according to these guidelines:
> 
> 
> 1. The device must have a 2-way connection protocol. IP/HTTP is best, IP/Telnet second, and RS232 third.
> 
> 2. We will not buy any device with solely an IR port
> 
> 3. Connection ports must be open, and addressable from any compatible device. No encryption or keys required for control functions
> 
> 4. All codes available on the remote or on-screen menus have corresponding control codes
> 
> 5. Binary switches (on/off, mute/unmute) will have discrete and toggle codes.
> 
> 6. All codes are published to the general public
> 
> 7. All connectors and ports follow standard protocols (e.g.: USB ports do not manipulate voltage or other signal to require proprietary cables or connectors)



We are hundreds of pages into this thread, and the vast majority of questions are around missing codes, strange IR behavior (delays), setup of iTach devices, and other details that should not, and cannot be a part of the setup of an AV system if iRule or a system like it is to achieve critical mass.


I am so grateful to Itai for what he has done, but I do fear that at $50 a pop, it will be hard to make a sustaining business unless more devices are easy to integrate without significant dedicated professional involvement or personal dedication.


Lets start with us, and stop compromising by saying "Samsung is a great TV" when it is not, so long as they won't publish codes.


----------



## szsori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy A-traxx* /forum/post/19865862
> 
> 
> 4. I have X10 and it works.
> 
> You just have to take care of repetitions.
> 
> And in macro to have delays at least at 1.5 sec.



How do you actually interface with the X10 system, though? I don't see any ethernet enabled controllers that would hook into my power system. Do I have to go with something like this and send the IR commands to it? http://www.x10.com/automation/ir543_s.html


----------



## barrygordon

Archbid,


While I agree in general with your statements, I do not necessarly agree with the specifics. For instance I would much rather have raw TCP/IP (as you call it Telnet, It is not Telnet, Telnet uses raw TCP but all Raw TCP is not Telnet) Than HTTP due to the overhead of the later. IR is perfectly good and if standardized would solve 80% of a users requirements. I do not require feedback on everything I do, but I do require reliability.


TCP/IP is Guaranteed delivery except in the Presence of Wi-Fi, Serial communications is not, IR is not, but wired IR is up at 4-5 nines.


Our community (all those who want programmable remotes so they can do their thing) is miniscule in size compared to the general audience for A/V components.


Things will eventually be standardized over the HDMI control channel, but not in my lifetime


----------



## barrygordon

There are two ways to interface X10 to contriol systems that I know of. There is a device that accepts RS232 commands and issues X10 commands. It is fully bidirectional reporting status (Asynchronously if desired) but a real dog to program correctly, By That I mean gettig all the Rs232 sequences correct. It is fully documented. Search the web.


There is a device that will interface IR to X10. It is obviously uni-directional and has some limitations. The original version was for a single house code, but I do beleive that there is a version that is totally general, that is all house and unit codes.


----------



## szsori

Thanks for the info. One followup question that's kind of general. If I don't go with X10, what's a good alternative that is bidirectional, not too expensive, and not impossible to configure? Like I said, I only have two dimmer switches to control, so I'm trying to make a smart decision without going overboard.










By the way, for anyone considering iRule, so far it's been pretty easy to configure the interfaces. It is time consuming and you should plan out what you want before you start, but it's not rocket science.


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19866030
> 
> 
> Things will eventually be standardized over the HDMI control channel, but not in my lifetime



That is what scares me most. Totally closed. Vendor controlled.


About a decade ago, I had a company that built trading systems on web platforms. We had real issues with "guaranteed delivery", for the exact reasons that you outlined in your post. Many of the senior architects dismissed HTTP for that reason.


But once we started using message queues and response queues, we started to realize the incredible power of asynchronous messaging to do extremely fault-tolerant, high-speed systems. We take it all for granted now.


With the absolutely miniscule message sizes of control systems, a little overhead for packet-based delivery is manageable. Build the control systems using two-way and just send the messages asynchronously. If a message has to go in sequence, then hold on confirm, or, better yet, design for discrete operation, and heal the problem later.


I think our mentality is so shaped by IR and Serial, and we fail to notice that IP protocols are fundamentally more advanced by now, and will improve. If we allow vendors to create new protocols, like CEC, then we will have thrown away decades of new development.


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19866030
> 
> 
> Our community (all those who want programmable remotes so they can do their thing) is miniscule in size compared to the general audience for A/V components.



Oh, and obviously we are a pimple on a rat's a## compared to the market, but that doesn't mean that there aren't an enormous number of consumers that have a terrible experience with technology. The first Apple II user community, subscribed to Apple MUGS, was smaller than this.


Fundamentally easier to use approaches will always go viral. Always. We just have to execute.


----------



## bg56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19864232
> 
> 
> Chicken
> 
> 
> While I like the idea of Entrances, I have yet to need them for exactly the reason you have found. Macros are the better way to solve what you'd like to do along with a Link which will provide you the ability to jump to a specific page while executing your Activities.
> 
> 
> Process is like this - Drag an image button to your screen and just before releasing the mouse button, press and hold 'L' to turn the button into a Link. Specify where this Link is meant to take you under the properties area in the lower left hand area of the Builder (I've noticed if I don't specify this first, at least in Firefox, I can't ever again specify that this Link is meant to go anywhere)
> 
> 
> Once the Link is in place and it knows to jump to a page, tell it what else to do - Power on TV, Power on Amplifier, Power on Blu-Ray, Delay, Switch Amp to Blu-Ray input, Switch TV to Blu-Ray Input. And if your link puts you to your Blu-Ray panel, then start controlling Blu-Ray.
> 
> 
> Gestures are fun, but with a iPhone I felt it was too small for this, iPad I found was better but this is your own call. If you want a number pad on the screen, why not just have directional buttons as well?
> 
> 
> Good Luck, have fun!



I'm wondering:

1 - where did you learn of the trick to hold down the "L" to create a link? I've tried that and the only thing that happens is the button related to the image is not created until after I release the "L" - no link is created.

2 - I would LOVE to create a button that is a combination of MACRO and LINK - I need this in particular for my "DONE" button to turn off the system and return to the start page. I've seen no way of doing this - am I missing something here?


Thanks for your post


----------



## bg56




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bg56* /forum/post/19866856
> 
> 
> I'm wondering:
> 
> 1 - where did you learn of the trick to hold down the "L" to create a link? I've tried that and the only thing that happens is the button related to the image is not created until after I release the "L" - no link is created.
> 
> 2 - I would LOVE to create a button that is a combination of MACRO and LINK - I need this in particular for my "DONE" button to turn off the system and return to the start page. I've seen no way of doing this - am I missing something here?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your post



As is typical - just after I posted, I found the answers:

1 - The trick is TIMING. I was selecting the "L" too early - the sequence is, select the graphic, drag it to final position, select "L", release the mouse button.

2 - Once I did this, I could drag device codes to the link.


Sorry for the extraneous posting but these kinds of things have been a bit esoteric. Better documentation would be a very welcome addition BUT I continue to find iRule is pretty powerful. Anxious to see the final result.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bg56* /forum/post/19866856
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to create a button that is a combination of MACRO and LINK - I need this in particular for my "DONE" button to turn off the system and return to the start page. I've seen no way of doing this - am I missing something here?



Create a link and assign the commmands to it, I think that's all there is to it. Let us know if this works, I haven't done this myself yet, but pretty sure I read that you can do it.


----------



## Rudy A-traxx

When you create a link, you can drag & drop on your "Done" button all the commands you need to turn off all your system.


When you will click on that button, it will go to the assigned page you decided right away and will perform your macro to switch all off.


----------



## Rudy A-traxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *szsori* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> How do you actually interface with the X10 system, though? I don't see any ethernet enabled controllers that would hook into my power system. Do I have to go with something like this and send the IR commands to it? http://www.x10.com/automation/ir543_s.html



I use a X10 IRRF 7243 and an iTach WF2IR with the IR blaster.


----------



## akopperl

I am experiencing frequent issues connecting to my Gateway (WF2IR). This is becoming frustrating as I am losing the ability to control my system wile I am watching TV, etc. My connection method is wireless using WPA2.


Does anyone know how to remedy the situation?


Thanks


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bg56* /forum/post/19866856
> 
> 
> I'm wondering:
> 
> 1 - where did you learn of the trick to hold down the "L" to create a link? I've tried that and the only thing that happens is the button related to the image is not created until after I release the "L" - no link is created.
> 
> 2 - I would LOVE to create a button that is a combination of MACRO and LINK - I need this in particular for my "DONE" button to turn off the system and return to the start page. I've seen no way of doing this - am I missing something here?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your post



What browser do you use? When I first started out (just two weeks ago







) I could not make links using Firefox. Once I switched to Google Chrome based on advice I got here, all these pesky programming issues went away for the most part.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19866030
> 
> 
> Things will eventually be standardized over the HDMI control channel, but not in my lifetime



That will happen just before HDMI is phased-out.


I think HD-Base-T has a good chance of being the next cabling standard for video components:

http://www.hdbaset.org/


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akopperl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am experiencing frequent issues connecting to my Gateway (WF2IR). This is becoming frustrating as I am losing the ability to control my system wile I am watching TV, etc. My connection method is wireless using WPA2.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to remedy the situation?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I think you need to give more information before anyone can help you. Give us a listing of all the equipment you are using including your router, and how you have the wf2ir (which I assume is an iTach) is connected (i.e. do you have a fixed IP address or not).


----------



## Raddog

Does anyone have the network codes for a Yamaha RX-A800 receiver? I am trying to control with RS232 and can't find anything in the database for this receiver.

Thanks


----------



## akopperl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/19867543
> 
> 
> I think you need to give more information before anyone can help you. Give us a listing of all the equipment you are using including your router, and how you have the wf2ir (which I assume is an iTach) is connected (i.e. do you have a fixed IP address or not).



My router is a U-verse Gateway. Currently I have the following equipment connected to the IR blaster port 3:


Anthem MRX Receiver

Emotiva USP-1 Preamp

DirecTV HR24 DVR


I am using WPA2 security and on the WF2IR Configuration page I have Enable DHCP checked. I do not believe that I have a fixed IP address (not sure if that is an option with my AT&T U-verse Gateway) - but the IP address for the WF2IR has never changed. It will eventually fix itself, but may take as long as 20 minutes. Also, on the Network Configuration Page there are values in the Key 1-4 boxes even though I am not using WEP security.


I hope this information is helpful. I really like the iRule product - but won't be able to use it if I cannot maintain a connection to the WF2IR.


Thanks


----------



## barrygordon

I believe you will get the best reults and most flexibility with the following.


1) The itach gateway being of the wired as opposed to WiFi type (e.g. model IP2IR)

2) Connect the wired iTach to the router or a switch off the router

3) If the router has wi-Fi capability you are ready to go; if it doesn't get a WAP (Wireless access point) connect it to the router or a switch off the router.

4) Configuring the wired iTach should not be necessary as long as it is on subnet 168.192.1. It has a preconfigured IP address of 192.168.1.70. If It is not on that subnet it will have to be configured by connecting it to a PC or MAC with an ethernet crossover cable, configuring the PC/MAC to be on subnet 192.168.1 and using the browser on the PC to change the iTach configuration.


The above will allow you to control IP based devices on the wired network as well


IMHO going directly to the iTach over wi-fi can lead to too many issues, yet I am sure many are doing it successfully


----------



## barrygordon

HDBaseT will go nowhere unless it satisfies the suppliers of entertainment with regard to copyright. That is the biggest mess on HDMI. The wiring and electronics is fairly strraight forward, the HDCP content protection is not. Any media that can cary lossless A/V and be simply terminated is an issue to the entire entertainment world. It allows for perfect duplication of Intellectual Property (Movies) and sucks revenue from those who feel the revenue is theirs


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19862494
> 
> 
> Define a Network Gateway in the iRule app, assign the Denon device, give it the IP address of the Denon receiver and the port should be 23.



Thanks. After I did that, it works great. SJ


----------



## bryanchicken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19864893
> 
> 
> ----edit: lots of people trying to help you bryanchicken! I should have hit refresh before posting.



Yep, its brilliant! Thanks guys.


Cheers Seldom, still good to get another suggestion. The fact that all the suggestions have been similar is also good as i'd prefer to spend more time enjoying my setup than programming it to try out a billion different implementations









Didn't get a chance to try any of your suggestions last night but i might have a sneaky go at work (during lunch!).


I think having a whole page for gestures wouldn't work for me. I couldn't implement all the commonly used buttons in just gestures and i think it would be annoying switching between panels/pages a lot.

Maybe i'll save that for when i get an ipad or if there is ever a gesture object implemented (please!  ).


----------



## starhubble

Is there a way to toggle a command in iRule. A button toggling on/off for lights for example without having to have two separate buttons for the on/off commands.


----------



## mborner

As I research iRule further, I am discovering this is the way I want to go. There's a feature I've seen in many touch panels and I would like to know if it's possible with Irule.

I would like to have a banner of favorite channel icons at the bottom that I can scroll left and right by swiping. See image below to see exactly what I mean. Is this possible with Irule, and if so, how is it done?

Thanks


----------



## Rew452

Here's a question.


With the new android based tablets which are due out this year any chance they will port iRule to that platform????


Thanks

Rew


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddog* /forum/post/19867580
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the network codes for a Yamaha RX-A800 receiver? I am trying to control with RS232 and can't find anything in the database for this receiver.
> 
> Thanks



Lately Yamaha have changed their protocol every year or two, which is a real pain. I'm not sure if the RX-A800 uses the newest RS232 protocol that the A1000/2000/3000 use, or whether it's the previous one used by the RX-V3900. If it's the newest, I don't think it's in the iRule database but you can find the docs here .


If it's the previous one, someone entered the main commands and shared them. Browse for all devices by Yamaha and then import "Yamaha 3900 Receiver (RS232)". Try a few codes, and if they work you can download the docs and enter any extra codes that you might need.


If (and this is less likely) the A800 happens to use the even older Yamaha protocol, that's in the database as "Yamaha Vx800 RS232 Main".


When you're testing to see which protocol is the right one, don't try the Power ON command because it often has to be handled in a special way. Turn the receiver on manually and test something else such as Volume Up.


*Edit:* To test the new protocol (used by the A1000 etc.) try the following as a Network command in iRule:


@MAIN:VOL=Up\\x0d\\x0a


You'll need a null modem (crossover) cable, at 9600 baud. The older Yamahas use hardware flow control (RTS/CTS), but the new A series do not. I think it's more likely the A800 is the same as the A1000, but it may not be (the 1900 and 3900 were from the same series and used different protocols).


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a question.
> 
> 
> With the new android based tablets which are due out this year any chance they will port iRule to that platform????
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



I think Itai mentioned something about this a few pages back.


----------



## maxfli

I have an Oppo BDP-83SE player configured to Irule to do the normal CD, DVD, BluRay disc playback. The Oppo can also connect directly to a harddrive through USB or to a PC / NAS through ethernet to stream music through the Oppo to the AV system.


There is a menu option on the Oppo to view the contents of the music files, but Oppo displays this only using a text based menu system with no cover art or meta data for the music.


Question: Is there a way through iRule to display the cover art details for either of either of these storage methods (USB/Ethernet) on my Ipad and select the CD I want to play through the Oppo?


Thanks,

Max


----------



## bryanchicken

Are there any plan to be able to switch between pages/panels (eg link functionality) using gestures?

Sounds like a fairly simple thing to implement (he says obviously never having seen the code







)


It would also be good to have a sort of library of "sections" that could be imported to different pages. Eg, some of my amp controls are used in numerous pages. It would be good to implement it once and import it into many pages rather than having to update loads of pages if i wanna change the look or if i change my amp (or something).


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree in general with your statements, I do not necessarly agree with the specifics. For instance I would much rather have raw TCP/IP (as you call it Telnet, It is not Telnet, Telnet uses raw TCP but all Raw TCP is not Telnet) Than HTTP due to the overhead of the later. IR is perfectly good and if standardized would solve 80% of a users requirements. I do not require feedback on everything I do, but I do require reliability.



I agree raw tcp is the way to go. Low overhead and solid. It's just not as sexy as http.


Key words "IF STANDARDIZED". I dream of that day.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archbid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That is what scares me most. Totally closed. Vendor controlled.



AMEN. I just had an issue recently with my yamaha receiver running HDMI over cat5 using the monoprice wall plates. The receiver would not display picture over HDMI due to HDCP compliance or handshaking as far as I could figure out. Computer was fine going dvi to hdmi.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanchicken* /forum/post/19868482
> 
> 
> I think having a whole page for gestures wouldn't work for me. I couldn't implement all the commonly used buttons in just gestures and i think it would be annoying switching between panels/pages a lot.
> 
> Maybe i'll save that for when i get an ipad or if there is ever a gesture object implemented (please!  ).



i had the same sentiments, and after some trial and error, i have come up with what i consider to be a good compromise between the space required to properly implement gestures on an ipod/iphone, and the control required to avoid constantly flipping between pages. here is a screenshot of my "watch tv" panel/page on my ipod touch...











i have found that this type of setup address 99% of the day to day functionality that i require while watching tv, and also lets me use the gestures feature of irule, so i'm not constantly having to look down at my remote. the gestures i use are as follows:


single tap: cable box "enter"

double tap: cable box "guide"

swipe left: cable box "cursor right"

swipe right: cable box "cursor left"

swipe up: cable box "page down"

swipe down: cable box "page up"


when i channel surf i use page up/down to more quickly navigate the program guide, which is why those are the commands assigned to the swipe up/swipe down gestures. the up/down arrows at the bottom of the page are cable box cursor up and cable box cursor down, used for getting to the exact channel i want, once paging has gotten me in the vicinity. i always (as in 99.9% of the time) channel surf and change channels using the EPG. obviously this exact setup being useful is based on that assumption as well as several others, and isn't as effective if you do things differently. but i'm giving this as an example, not a rule.


the "num" button in the bottom left hand corner of the watch tv panel then links to the following page in a different panel, for extremely occasional use











the "gestures" button on this page links back to the "watch tv" panel/page


for one more example, here is a shot of my "watch dune" panel that i use for watching movies and tv shows on my media streamer.











again, the blank area in the middle is used for gestures. the gestures are navigational, similar to those described above for the cable box. i dedicated less space to the gestures in this panel than i did in the watch tv panel because a) i needed to fit more additional control features on this panel, and b) navigation isn't as important/frequently used for a media streamer as opposed to a cable box (at least not with the way i use them). none-the-less, as the gestures only require small swipes, i have no problems avoiding accidental button presses with this setup. hope this can be of some help to some people struggling with this type of thing...


----------



## bryanchicken

thanks absolootbs,

that is the sort of thing i've come up with. I played with an area in the middle and an area at either the top/bottom. I think its a good solution, as good as is possible on a screen that size. I think i agree with some people earlier that the gestures are perfect for an ipad with more screen real estate.


My main issues now are that i can't navigate with gestures and that i'm S*** at gimp and my backgrounds and button images all look like they were done by a 3 year old










I'm thinking of using Steve Goff's steampunk images that i saw on this thread and have since found in ibuilder. Those really are fantastic! Thanks for sharing them if you are still reading this thread. Any chance of a tutorial on how to make buttons?









I like the idea of doing it all myself but i'm seemingly lacking the computer art skills (strangely i'm good at art in the real world).


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanchicken* /forum/post/19870124
> 
> 
> thanks absolootbs,
> 
> that is the sort of thing i've come up with. I played with an area in the middle and an area at either the top/bottom. I think its a good solution, as good as is possible on a screen that size. I think i agree with some people earlier that the gestures are perfect for an ipad with more screen real estate.
> 
> 
> My main issues now are that i can't navigate with gestures and that i'm S*** at gimp and my backgrounds and button images all look like they were done by a 3 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of using Steve Goff's steampunk images that i saw on this thread and have since found in ibuilder. Those really are fantastic! Thanks for sharing them if you are still reading this thread. Any chance of a tutorial on how to make buttons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of doing it all myself but i'm seemingly lacking the computer art skills (strangely i'm good at art in the real world).



I am in the same situation... My skill for creating images is really bad... I would love to create eye-catching panels myself... Any recommendation forum members?


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19866030
> 
> 
> TCP/IP is Guaranteed delivery except in the Presence of Wi-Fi, Serial communications is not, IR is not, but wired IR is up at 4-5 nines.



I beg to differ on serial communications not being guaranteed delivery unless you are reffering specifically to I-rule which currently does not accept data back. You can have simple software handshaking all the way up to full CRC checks on an RS232, 422, or 485 link. It's only limited by the programming depth you want to go.


----------



## barrygordon

What I specifically meant is that TCP/IP as a protocol is designed as a guaranteed delivery system with no additional effort on the users part. RS232 as a protocol (Which it really isn't, it is just a communications specification at a slightly lower layer in the OSI stack) is not. RS232 does allow for simplex, half duplex and full duplex traffic, but unto itself, as you actually point out, it does not guarantee delivery. It is however very reliable when done correctly. My point is that when one says they are using TCP/IP one assumes and is provided with guaranteed delivery, however when one is using RS232 the same assumption may not be made.


Any communication system can be enhanced to be as "Guaranteed" as you wish it to be. This was shown by Shanon in his original paper on information theory.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxfli* /forum/post/19869642
> 
> 
> I have an Oppo BDP-83SE player configured to Irule to do the normal CD, DVD, BluRay disc playback. The Oppo can also connect directly to a harddrive through USB or to a PC / NAS through ethernet to stream music through the Oppo to the AV system.
> 
> 
> There is a menu option on the Oppo to view the contents of the music files, but Oppo displays this only using a text based menu system with no cover art or meta data for the music.
> 
> 
> Question: Is there a way through iRule to display the cover art details for either of either of these storage methods (USB/Ethernet) on my Ipad and select the CD I want to play through the Oppo?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Max



I believe that the Oppo will only send back text based feedback and not rich metadata such as images and cover art. While this is currently in development right now, I believe the Oppo 83 will not support what you are asking for.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/19868962
> 
> 
> Here's a question.
> 
> 
> With the new android based tablets which are due out this year any chance they will port iRule to that platform????
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



Yes, we will be supporting the Android devices. For those that are going to ask when, I just don't know yet.


----------



## prof yaffle

Hi - Been playing with iRule on the iPad for a week or so now; like it a lot & can see it replacing my Pronto TSU7000.


Appreciate some help with Gestures though - can't get them to work at all. As a test, I have added Commands I know work with my iTach IP2IR Gateway to some simple Gestures (dbl-tap, swipe up, etc) on an existing Home Panel. I've then saved in Builder & sync-ed iRule on the iPad. When I then go to the Home Panel & try using these Gestures... nothing. The iPad is not broadcasting the command to the Gateway (communication icon in bottom left corner doesn't light up) - it's as if the iPad isn't registering the Gestures at all.


Is there some checkbox I need to complete in Builder to enable the use of Gestures? Or perhaps I need to define a special region on the Panel to register the Gestures? I've had a read thru this (long!) thread & done some searching & can't find any reference to needing to do these things.... But absent this, I'm at a loss.


Appreciate any advice/help.


Thks

Simon


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prof yaffle* /forum/post/19874484
> 
> 
> Hi - Been playing with iRule on the iPad for a week or so now; like it a lot & can see it replacing my Pronto TSU7000.
> 
> 
> Appreciate some help with Gestures though - can't get them to work at all. As a test, I have added Commands I know work with my iTach IP2IR Gateway to some simple Gestures (dbl-tap, swipe up, etc) on an existing Home Panel. I've then saved in Builder & sync-ed iRule on the iPad. When I then go to the Home Panel & try using these Gestures... nothing. The iPad is not broadcasting the command to the Gateway (communication icon in bottom left corner doesn't light up) - it's as if the iPad isn't registering the Gestures at all.
> 
> 
> Is there some checkbox I need to complete in Builder to enable the use of Gestures? Or perhaps I need to define a special region on the Panel to register the Gestures? I've had a read thru this (long!) thread & done some searching & can't find any reference to needing to do these things.... But absent this, I'm at a loss.
> 
> 
> Appreciate any advice/help.
> 
> 
> Thks
> 
> Simon



Simon, welcome to the forum!


WIth Gestrures, you need to keep an eye on two things:

1. That you don't use a Gesture over a button - iRule will think you are pressing a button instead.

2. Gestures are enabled in the properties - see example below.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prof yaffle* /forum/post/19874484
> 
> 
> Appreciate any advice/help.



This may not address your problem, but I've learned it is sometimes useful to shutdown the iRule app and reload it when things don't work as they should.


----------



## BitBass

Still stuck on some discrete codes. I've now figured out how to learn codes for my Pioneer VSX-920-K. These codes don't match at all what's in the spreadsheet that Pioneer has available. However, Pioneer has the codes listed as "Pronto Hex Codes".


Is there a difference between Pronto Hex and GC Hex? I've asked GC but have yet to receive a response. Barry, your IRGen program lists both in the drop down but they look like they're the same in the code. Perhaps that's not always the case?


My problem is, I can learn things like Power Toggle but I can't learn Power On. I really need the discrete codes to do the entrances on iRule properly.


So, are the formats potentially different? If Pronto Hex is different from GC Hex is there a way to convert between them? Is it possible that the list on Pioneer is simply wrong?


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BitBass* /forum/post/19874911
> 
> 
> Still stuck on some discrete codes. I've now figured out how to learn codes for my Pioneer VSX-920-K. These codes don't match at all what's in the spreadsheet that Pioneer has available. However, Pioneer has the codes listed as "Pronto Hex Codes".
> 
> 
> Is there a difference between Pronto Hex and GC Hex? I've asked GC but have yet to receive a response. Barry, your IRGen program lists both in the drop down but they look like they're the same in the code. Perhaps that's not always the case?
> 
> 
> My problem is, I can learn things like Power Toggle but I can't learn Power On. I really need the discrete codes to do the entrances on iRule properly.
> 
> 
> So, are the formats potentially different? If Pronto Hex is different from GC Hex is there a way to convert between them? Is it possible that the list on Pioneer is simply wrong?



Can you use the iLearn.exe from GC? Also there is a converter.exe from GC that converts from Hex to GC. I have never used it but perhaps thats what you need?


----------



## barrygordon

IR GEN will show the true pronto hex codes for the system files it has in its library. when asked to "GENALL" it builds a correct file containing all the codes for that device. In the cases where it is building iRule device files (format set to "Irule . . ." ) It will build what I think is the correct device file which iRule will load for that format. Try a GEN ALL with the two format settings of Irule HEX codes and iRule GC codes to see the differences.


If you ask for iRule GC codes Format the entries in the output file will look like:


Code:


36000,1,1,32,32,64,64,64,64,32,32,64,32,32,64,64,32,32,64,64 ,2507

See the GC API documents for an explanation of the fields.


if you ask for iRule IR HEX codes format then the entries will look like:



Code:


0000 0073 0009 0000 0020 0020 0040 0040 0040 0040 0020 0020 0040 0020 0020 0040 0040 0020 0020 0040 0040 09cb

Read a document on IR codes in the files section at remotecentral.com for an explanation of the fields.


The Pronto HEX and GC formats are different but convey the same information. Both must provide the frequency of the IR Remote, and the on/off burst timings of each burst from the IR emitter. Think of it as the same sentence in english and spanish. Same information different synatx.


If you are dealing with IR via a GC device the best format to use IMHO is the iRule GC format. IR Gen may also be used for other systems other than iRule and that is why there are some formats that really don't apply to iRule.


The format of "iRule Network codes" is the same as iRule GC Codes, but puts them in a different section of the iRule Device file..


Hope that helps


----------



## barrygordon

I just uploaded a new version fo the IR Gen system to my web site. It now has the capability to repetively send an IR code to a GC device at some specified period of seconds, e.g. once every second. I use this to properly ascertain the best place to paste an IR emitter over the faceplate of a component. Sometimes it is hard to see the IR Receiver.


To use the capability set up your system so that your component has some sort of visible indication that the IR command was seen. This may be as simple as in the example of a Set top Box of watching the TV and commanding the box to change channels (Channel UP IR Command). While IR Gen is sending the pattern at the repeat rate move the IR emitter around in front of the component till you find the sweet spot and then paste it on.


It seems that if you are not on the sweet spot some components exhibit a marginal sucess rate in that not every IR command is seen. The problem goes away or becomes less of an issue if the IR emitter is not pasted onto the component faceplate but rather "blasting" the IR from a distance


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/19868526
> 
> 
> Is there a way to toggle a command in iRule. A button toggling on/off for lights for example without having to have two separate buttons for the on/off commands.



Starhubble,


This is device dependent. If your lights have a command that toggles them on/off, then you can have on "toggle" button. If the lights will only accept a on or off command then you will have to have a button for each command.


For example, my Onkyo has a mute on, mute off and mute toggle commands. I use the mute toggle command with one button. If it did not have the mute toggle command, then I would have to have 2 buttons for on and off.


I do understand what you are asking for because I am coming from a URC MX-3000 that used variables to allow quasi tracking of device state.


Post what lights and light controller you are using and maybe someone here has a similar set-up and can provide some additional help.


Cheers,


----------



## JimmyB52

Does iRule access local content, or is it just a remote? I'm using EyeconTroller as a media-manager and remote, no complaints.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19774829
> 
> 
> Cheesit73,
> 
> 
> I use MakeMKV to rip My Disks to a Matroska MKV Container. I have used Clown_BD and anyDVDHD in the past. There is more support for the MKV format than any other. I am in the process of auotomatically re-ripping my entire collection(100 BR, 400 DVD) to the MKV format. I drive MakeMKV in that mode from code I wrote. I rip to what is known as an unRaid server. I believe unRaid is the most sensible server architecture out there today. Very efficient, Full parity ptotection but no striping so two simultaneopus disk failuers do not lose the entire array. It is linux based and runs 24/7 and just serves movies, TV shows by episode, and concerts. Mine has been up for about 6 months with no problems. I am using 2 TB drives and the caswork can hold 12 of them.
> 
> 
> Pepar,
> 
> 
> I use the Dune Player. I think it is one of if not the best out there. Full IP control. I also play with XBMC on an asrock ion330. That is a "turnkey" system. The advantage of XBMC is the fully built in librarian with superb graphics. For the Dune player I have my own Librarian, fanart, covers, movie overviews and plots. It even has the ability to show all titles in the collection by the same director or with the same actors (top 3 roles) as any selected film. E.g. If You select Pale Rider and wnat to know what else Clint Eastwood directed, it will show that, and you can then review each selection and repeat the branching.



I am looking to purchase a network media player. I see that you own one of the DUNE players. What model? Why did you purchase the DUNE player versus the others (Popcorn Hour, Boxee, Roku, etc.)?


Whatever media player I purchase, I want to control it using iRULE.


----------



## Rudy A-traxx

Why is it that iRule and/or Global Caché (WF2IR) isn't compatible with 95% of my pronto Hex codes ?

They work perfectly with my pronto USR-5...


What can I do ?


----------



## barrygordon

I have both a Dune Max and a Dune Base 3.0. They are both equally good at playing anything thrown at them. No sophisticated Media manager, although there are several in the works by various people as add-ons. The MAX is not as quiet as the Base, but I attribute that to the BR Drive in the unit. I never use the BR drive.


I had a very bad experience with Roku about a year or two back. They produced a product with a badly designed PSU. The PSU burned out after about 3 months. They were no help and just said too bad (essentially not literally). I decided I would never buy another product from that Company. I have a real VUDU box with its own HD that I use for Movie streaming when I don't want the movie in my collection.


I control both the Vudu (which has problems) and the Dune (Which has no problems) over IP. The Vudu People acknowledge the problem but will not fix it since they no longer sell that product. That gives them 1 black mark in my book. I am working with them to get IR working but that is a different story.


There is even a control app for the Dune player that is free at iTunes. iRule has no issue controlling the Dune over IP, but you will need the Dune IP firmware to make it happen. The IP firmware is in Beta test but available. It is rock solid, but the Dune people leave things in Beta for a long long time.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19876405
> 
> 
> I have both a Dune Max and a Dune Base 3.0. They are both equally good at playing anything thrown at them. No sophisticated Media manager, although there are several in the works by various people as add-ons. The MAX is not as quiet as the Base, but I attribute that to the BR Drive in the unit. I never use the BR drive.
> 
> 
> I had a very bad experience with Roku about a year or two back. They produced a product with a badly designed PSU. The PSU burned out after about 3 months. They were no help and just said too bad (essentially not literally). I decided I would never buy another product from that Company. I have a real VUDU box with its own HD that I use for Movie streaming when I don't want the movie in my collection.
> 
> 
> I control both the Vudu (which has problems) and the Dune (Which has no problems) over IP. The Vudu People acknowledge the problem but will not fix it since they no longer sell that product. That gives them 1 black mark in my book. I am working with them to get IR working but that is a different story.
> 
> 
> There is even a control app for the Dune player that is free at iTunes. iRule has no issue controlling the Dune over IP, but you will need the Dune IP firmware to make it happen. The IP firmware is in Beta test but available. It is rock solid, but the Dune people leave things in Beta for a long long time.



great information.. I am looking to purchase the Dune HD Smart D1 unit probably next week.. Is the setup/configuration easy? Any lessons learned? I owned a Popcorn Hour A-110 and sold it because it gave me all kinds of problems....


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19876405
> 
> 
> I have both a Dune Max and a Dune Base 3.0. They are both equally good at playing anything thrown at them. No sophisticated Media manager, although there are several in the works by various people as add-ons. The MAX is not as quiet as the Base, but I attribute that to the BR Drive in the unit. I never use the BR drive.
> 
> 
> I had a very bad experience with Roku about a year or two back. They produced a product with a badly designed PSU. The PSU burned out after about 3 months. They were no help and just said too bad (essentially not literally). I decided I would never buy another product from that Company. I have a real VUDU box with its own HD that I use for Movie streaming when I don't want the movie in my collection.
> 
> 
> I control both the Vudu (which has problems) and the Dune (Which has no problems) over IP. The Vudu People acknowledge the problem but will not fix it since they no longer sell that product. That gives them 1 black mark in my book. I am working with them to get IR working but that is a different story.
> 
> 
> There is even a control app for the Dune player that is free at iTunes. iRule has no issue controlling the Dune over IP, but you will need the Dune IP firmware to make it happen. The IP firmware is in Beta test but available. It is rock solid, but the Dune people leave things in Beta for a long long time.



Can you post a screenshot of your Dune Player Screen in iRULE...


----------



## dlynch34

Do we have any news on 2 way feedback yet?


Don


----------



## Steve Goff

I'm back home and playing with Photoshop. This is my latest background for white buttons:











I hope to make some of these available soon.


----------



## barrygordon

Dune setup was as far as I am concenred a piece of cake. It just worked out of the box. I have been working with the Dune software staff for a while testing the IP firmware. Changing the firmware is also quite easy.


With regard to photo's of my Dune control page; go to my web site ( www.the-gordons.net ) and on the bottom of the main page select downloads . . .


Then page down to the iRule section and select my Theater version 1. There are screen shots there. Nothing fancy, just the buttons I need to control the Dune player.


You will notice that there is a button on the left side (main component selection) that says Movies. That brings up the librarian which runs on the Theater control PC. I use that to select the movie I want to watch. When the Play button is clicked on the iPAD it sends a command to the PC which causes the PC to send the Dune player the path on the NAS that the movie is at. The movie then starts in about 4 seconds, yes blu rays can start that fast if you strip them down when ripping to just the main movie. I rip everything to MKV containers. The latest version of the librarian has the ability to play trailers of the movies I own for which I have found trailers.


The buttons in the librarian for fanart, covers, and list; control the mode of the libraries display. The classiest one is fanart which has a list on the left, complete info about the movie and the cover art all over a background of a scene from the movie at 50% opacity. the system is very responsive moving at about 200 miliseconds between screen changes as you move down in the list.


The covers display has an interesting feature in that if a cover selected and you again ask for covers, it shows all the covers of all movies that I own with the same director or the same first 2 cast members in the role of director or actor. The display modes are syncronized in that iof you switch between them they maintain their place in the library.


Sometimes I have more guests wanting to play with the librarian rather than watching movies!


One of these days I will do a full write up on the Librarian and all its features. It runs on any windows PC. I guess I shoud break it out and make it available along with the Library maintenance system (which is seperate).


----------



## Iruleinmydreams

Hi, trying to control an LG LX9900 TV by serial via a Global Cache device. To control commands are well docemented as work with a serially connected laptop using putty, but I'm not getting anywhere fast sending them via IRULE.


I've got my gateway setup and this controlling other serial kit also.


Documentation in available here http://www.lg.com/uk/common/product/...-55LX9900.jsp# 


Any ideas?


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19872969
> 
> 
> Yes, we will be supporting the Android devices. For those that are going to ask when, I just don't know yet.



Great! I was hoping so.


Now to see what tablets are released this year.


Thanks

Rew


----------



## szsori

I have a Pioneer VSX-1020-K that I'm trying to get working via the network. What device do I import for that? I see the VSX-1120-K network (will this work?) and I've already tried "Pioneer 2010 Recievers - Elite and all VSX-1020 and up models", but that's just the HEX codes.


Also, for those of you using your receiver to control all your audio, do you put a volume control on every page for it, a page in each panel for it, or do you link to a single volume page? Just trying to avoid doing it a stupid way before I put the time into it.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19877573
> 
> 
> Dune setup was as far as I am concenred a piece of cake. It just worked out of the box. I have been working with the Dune software staff for a while testing the IP firmware. Changing the firmware is also quite easy.
> 
> 
> With regard to photo's of my Dune control page; go to my web site ( www.the-gordons.net ) and on the bottom of the main page select downloads . . .
> 
> 
> Then page down to the iRule section and select my Theater version 1. There are screen shots there. Nothing fancy, just the buttons I need to control the Dune player.
> 
> 
> You will notice that there is a button on the left side (main component selection) that says Movies. That brings up the librarian which runs on the Theater control PC. I use that to select the movie I want to watch. When the Play button is clicked on the iPAD it sends a command to the PC which causes the PC to send the Dune player the path on the NAS that the movie is at. The movie then starts in about 4 seconds, yes blu rays can start that fast if you strip them down when ripping to just the main movie. I rip everything to MKV containers. The latest version of the librarian has the ability to play trailers of the movies I own for which I have found trailers.
> 
> 
> The buttons in the librarian for fanart, covers, and list; control the mode of the libraries display. The classiest one is fanart which has a list on the left, complete info about the movie and the cover art all over a background of a scene from the movie at 50% opacity. the system is very responsive moving at about 200 miliseconds between screen changes as you move down in the list.
> 
> 
> The covers display has an interesting feature in that if a cover selected and you again ask for covers, it shows all the covers of all movies that I own with the same director or the same first 2 cast members in the role of director or actor. The display modes are syncronized in that iof you switch between them they maintain their place in the library.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I have more guests wanting to play with the librarian rather than watching movies!
> 
> 
> One of these days I will do a full write up on the Librarian and all its features. It runs on any windows PC. I guess I shoud break it out and make it available along with the Library maintenance system (which is seperate).



yes.. I would be interested in the librarian... So without the librarian, can I still control the DUNE player directly from iRULE using my IPAD? If so, how can I accomplish that?


----------



## Shaunwilliam

Open question I have an itach ip2ir it works fine with irule software however, I need to learn some codes I'm using a MacBook pro and I'm running windows using vmware fusion the problem I'm having is that ihelp is not recognising my global cache itach. The itach works fine ihelp is the only issue I have as it don't recognise my hardware has anyone encountered the same problem and alleviated it?


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19878019
> 
> 
> Open question I have an itach ip2ir it works fine with irule software however, I need to learn some codes I'm using a MacBook pro and I'm running windows using vmware fusion the problem I'm having is that ihelp is not recognising my global cache itach. The itach works fine ihelp is the only issue I have as it don't recognise my hardware has anyone encountered the same problem and alleviated it?



You could try the Mac OS X versions for iHelp and iLearn I created (public beta). See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1295817


----------



## jvm2

Hey teaboy, just noticed your post...

"serial server seems like the obvious solution, but even with the cheaper units coming to market in the last few months, it's a risky investment without some idea that I can make iRule talk to it and devices connected to it"


Go for it-

I spent about $35 on a Digi Postserver TS (eBay) -- it's almost "plug 'n play"

The web interface makes it easy to setup, the trick is hunting down the rs232 settings, pinout, and commands for the different components

So far I have my video switcher (KD-MSW8X3) working using an RJ45 - DB9 adapter wired:

rj45 - db9

1 blue 1

5 green 2

4 red 3

8 white 4

6 yellow 5

2 orange 7

7 brown 8

3 black (I believe this is a crossover cable? aka Null modem ?)

and then putting commands in "Network Codes" in iRule, and setting up a Network gateway with the Portserver IP, and the TCP Raw port as given by the Portserver

Maybe I got lucky but so far so good. I'm guessing that iRule is doing some things behind the scenes that I wouldn't understand?, but if the experience I have had so far is typical of what to expect I would definitely encourage almost anyone to give it a try.


----------



## barrygordon

The Dune player has a complete file browser. With it you can browse through your storage system and select any file that is a movie file and play it. There is a capability in Dune that many use to have auxiliary files that simplify the browsing process and make it more graphical. I do not use it for the obvious reasons. The Dune site has a reasonable amount of documentation on this. At least one person I know of is writing a much more extensive graphic oriented UI for the Dune line.


Using iRule you can submit IP comands or control the Dune through IR. In either case it is one-way control. The Dune comes with a remote.


----------



## barrygordon

I have seen a lot of questions from people who have Pronto hex codes for their devices but are unsure how to get them to be used in iRule. I added a capability to my IR Gen program at my web site ( www.the-gordons.net ) that might help you out.


IR Gen will now accept a text file with the extension of "hex" in its library that contains Pronto hex codes. The file format is rather easy as it is in essence textual, that is it can be opened by any text editor. There is an initial section to describe the model manufacturer etc. that looks like the following:


[System]

Manufacturer=SciATL

Device=HD-DVR

Model=8300HD



Followed by a command section that contains one entry, a single line of text, for each Pronto Hex command as Follows:


[Commands]

PIPCHDN= 0000 0046 0018 0000 00c0 00c0 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0030 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0090 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0b10


MENU= 0000 0046 0018 0000 00c0 00c0 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0030 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0090 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0090 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0030 0090 0030 0b10


The seperator between the command name and the Pronto Hex data may be an equal sign "=" or a colon ":".


If there is a one time and a repeat portion to the Pronto Hex data, the two will be combined into a single IR pattern.


IR Gen will then allow you to test each pattern with a Global cache by sending the pattern to the GC device over the network to ascertain if the patterns are correct; and when you are satisfied it will generate a complete iRule device file for uploading into iRule containing all the patterns.


A sample file for the Scientific Atlanta (Cisco) line of set top boxes is provided in the IR Gen file library.


----------



## starhubble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/19875730
> 
> 
> Starhubble,
> 
> 
> This is device dependent. If your lights have a command that toggles them on/off, then you can have on "toggle" button. If the lights will only accept a on or off command then you will have to have a button for each command.
> 
> 
> For example, my Onkyo has a mute on, mute off and mute toggle commands. I use the mute toggle command with one button. If it did not have the mute toggle command, then I would have to have 2 buttons for on and off.
> 
> 
> I do understand what you are asking for because I am coming from a URC MX-3000 that used variables to allow quasi tracking of device state.
> 
> 
> Post what lights and light controller you are using and maybe someone here has a similar set-up and can provide some additional help.
> 
> 
> Cheers,



Thank you for answering!


Yes, I realize that's how it works now. But it would be nice to be able to toggle devices that don't have a toggle command for a specific feature. How would that work? Well, I think it would be nice to be able to set a toggle feature for a button that would allow you to tie two (or more for cycling) commands two the button. When pressing the button it will cycle through the commands tied to it. A toggle button with two commands would work like this:


One press - first command

Second press - second command

Third press - back to first command


Hehe. Not exactly rocket science. Just making my point clear.










Thanks!


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19878559
> 
> 
> The Dune player has a complete file browser. With it you can browse through your storage system and select any file that is a movie file and play it. There is a capability in Dune that many use to have auxiliary files that simplify the browsing process and make it more graphical. I do not use it for the obvious reasons. The Dune site has a reasonable amount of documentation on this. At least one person I know of is writing a much more extensive graphic oriented UI for the Dune line.
> 
> 
> Using iRule you can submit IP comands or control the Dune through IR. In either case it is one-way control. The Dune comes with a remote.



I assume you are referring to Zappiti as the third party browsing software.. I been reading some articles on how to set this up to work with the DUNE players.


Let's talk about the setup in iRULE for the DUNE player over the IP protocol. I currently have a Global Cache GC-100-06 connected to my home network. How do I connect the Global Cache device to the DUNE player?. I assume my DUNE player is also connected to my home network. In addition, what setup in the iRULE software on my IPAD do I need to make? Please advise.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvm2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey teaboy, just noticed your post...
> 
> "serial server seems like the obvious solution, but even with the cheaper units coming to market in the last few months, it's a risky investment without some idea that I can make iRule talk to it and devices connected to it"
> 
> 
> Go for it-
> 
> I spent about $35 on a Digi Postserver TS (eBay) -- it's almost "plug 'n play"
> 
> The web interface makes it easy to setup, the trick is hunting down the rs232 settings, pinout, and commands for the different components
> 
> So far I have my video switcher (KD-MSW8X3) working using an RJ45 - DB9 adapter wired:
> 
> rj45 - db9
> 
> 1 blue 1
> 
> 5 green 2
> 
> 4 red 3
> 
> 8 white 4
> 
> 6 yellow 5
> 
> 2 orange 7
> 
> 7 brown 8
> 
> 3 black (I believe this is a crossover cable? aka Null modem ?)
> 
> and then putting commands in "Network Codes" in iRule, and setting up a Network gateway with the Portserver IP, and the TCP Raw port as given by the Portserver
> 
> Maybe I got lucky but so far so good. I'm guessing that iRule is doing some things behind the scenes that I wouldn't understand?, but if the experience I have had so far is typical of what to expect I would definitely encourage almost anyone to give it a try.



Sounds like you're using this port server in lieu of a GC IP2SL, is that true? Does it have more than one port out? I just figured out how to control my Xantech ZPR68-10 multi zone preamp via serial, and have one more device to go. If I were to hook up both theses devices using the GC IP2SL then I'd need two units, @ about $200 (100 a piece) that's a little pricey, especially if I could pull off the same with a port server.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/19879213
> 
> 
> Thank you for answering!
> 
> 
> Yes, I realize that's how it works now. But it would be nice to be able to toggle devices that don't have a toggle command for a specific feature. How would that work? Well, I think it would be nice to be able to set a toggle feature for a button that would allow you to tie two (or more for cycling) commands two the button. When pressing the button it will cycle through the commands tied to it. A toggle button with two commands would work like this:
> 
> 
> One press - first command
> 
> Second press - second command
> 
> Third press - back to first command
> 
> 
> Hehe. Not exactly rocket science. Just making my point clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I hope that I did not offend you with my reply. The ability to map multiple commands to a single button which will toggle between them is on the to do list and will be added. For example a device like Denon receiver which does not have mute toggle in serial or IP, only IR.


----------



## jvm2

Zellarman "Sounds like you're using this port server in lieu of a GC IP2SL, is that true? Does it have more than one port out?"


Yes, and that particular brand comes in 2, 4, 8, and 16 port models (I'm using the 8 port model)


----------



## BitBass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19878787
> 
> 
> I have seen a lot of questions from people who have Pronto hex codes for their devices but are unsure how to get them to be used in iRule. I added a capability to my IR Gen program at my web site ( www.the-gordons.net ) that might help you out.
> 
> 
> IR Gen will now accept a text file with the extension of "hex" in its library that contains Pronto hex codes.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> A sample file for the Scientific Atlanta (Cisco) line of set top boxes is provided in the IR Gen file library.



Barry, thanks for doing this! I downloaded it and edited the sample SciAtl file. However, when I pick my new Pioneer file I get a runtime error 5 every time and it crashes. I've tried tweaking my inputs in the file by removing spaces and dashes and any other characters I figure might be causing a problem but nothing seems to be working. Also, opening the SciAtl hex file works fine.


----------



## jimim

Security camera DVR question:


Are any of u guys using a a security camera dvr url in irule. if so what company are U using?


We use speco tech right now but u only get live playback no control over the dvr in safari without being on a mac running a app to use the dvr.


thanks,

jim


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You could try the Mac OS X versions for iHelp and iLearn I created (public beta). See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1295817



Mac ilearn seems to recognise the itach i connect the ip address ok i select hex from the save format drop down box ok! The problem seems to come when i point the remote im trying to learn at the learning port ir nothing happens any ideas???


----------



## barrygordon

BitBass,


Send me the file that is giving you a problem. I will find the bug in IR GEN. There must be a bug since it crashes on what may be bad input. I did not put a lot of code into validity checking the input files. I will figure out why the input file you developed does not work and fix the issue. Thanks for the feedback. my email address should be in my profile, but if not, my name is barry and I own the domain the-gordons.net so I am me @ my domain


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19880299
> 
> 
> Mac ilearn seems to recognise the itach i connect the ip address ok i select hex from the save format drop down box ok! The problem seems to come when i point the remote im trying to learn at the learning port ir nothing happens any ideas???



So u get a connected status correct?


If so try to stand the itach up on its side so u get a good straight shot at the learner box on the back. Also try diff distances with the remote. Also some remotes are harder than others. Sometimes u need to hold the button down or repeat press it. Sherwood is like this. Very tough remote. Try a diff remote for a diff device to see if that gives u any add info.


jimi


----------



## starhubble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19879732
> 
> 
> I hope that I did not offend you with my reply. The ability to map multiple commands to a single button which will toggle between them is on the to do list and will be added. For example a device like Denon receiver which does not have mute toggle in serial or IP, only IR.



No offense taken!










Looking forward to this feature being implemented.


Thanks!


----------



## Steve Goff

I'm fiddling around with some new backgrounds that should work with both the default black and white buttons. I hope to have some I can share soon:


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone successfully using this app from a remote location?
> 
> I'd be looking to use it through the internet, by way of a wifi connection other than my local network. I tried it once, nothing happened, didn't really expect it to work since I never entered a domain name anywhere, but what surprised me was that the icon for gateway connections lit up green. Why would iRule show gateway connedctions if I'm not even connected to my home network?



Anybody?


----------



## Steve Goff

Some folks have asked me for TV channels buttons for channels not found in the default library. I had been providing them by posting them in messages, based on the mistaken belief that my pngs could simply be dragged off the page and used in iRule. Unfortunately, when you do this the image is changed to a jpeg and the transparent background is changed to a checkerboard. So I have shared a new ilbrary called Missing Channels TV Buttons so I can upload these and save folks some hassles. The first included buttons are for CNN, Comcast Sportsnet HD, Nick Jr., and the Hub. If anyone remembers other TV channel buttons that I promised but they can't find and use, or wants other channels, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


I've also shared my device for using J. River Media Center in Theater Mode. Cleverly, it is called J. River Media Center.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deepsky4565* /forum/post/19856146
> 
> 
> Steve Goff or someone that uses the J River MC. I can use MCE and the webremote program, but haven't figured out how to use the device in irule to control JRiver MC. Can you give me some info on configuring this?



I've now shared my device, called J. River Media Center.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that I did not offend you with my reply. The ability to map multiple commands to a single button which will toggle between them is on the to do list and will be added. For example a device like Denon receiver which does not have mute toggle in serial or IP, only IR.



Really looking forward to this feature. A question, and if not a wish/idea/suggestion; will it be possible to have the buttons/icons change/toogle as well? Maybe intergrated with feedback when available. Don't know how hard this is to do, but here's hoping.


----------



## Wrekk76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm fiddling around with some new backgrounds that should work with both the default black and white buttons. I hope to have some I can share soon:



Likning nice! Keep it up


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19880299
> 
> 
> Mac ilearn seems to recognise the itach i connect the ip address ok i select hex from the save format drop down box ok! The problem seems to come when i point the remote im trying to learn at the learning port ir nothing happens any ideas???



As jimim asks, you get connected state?


I noticed (probably like jimim and others) that it is a bit difficult to get the iTach to recognize an IR code. This is because the hole next to the power connector is very small (also the IR sensor is very small) and the other connected wires like power and the IR transmitter on the first connector can be in the way.

It helps to keep the hole and the remote in one line and at a small distance (like 3 or 5 cm / 1 or 2 inch).


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrekk76* /forum/post/19881949
> 
> 
> Likning nice! Keep it up



Thanks! Here is another one:


----------



## starhubble

A feature I would love to see implemented is the ability to copy a command/macro from one button to another. Mark the button, right click, select copy/cut and then paste it onto another button.


Perhaps also copying the entire button with the graphics and everything else.


----------



## Shaunwilliam

I have a Denon-avr 2310 however, once i have learnt the codes from the original remote and implemented the through the builder and synced up they don't seem to execute any commands, has anyone had the same problem and found a solution??


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So u get a connected status correct?
> 
> 
> If so try to stand the itach up on its side so u get a good straight shot at the learner box on the back. Also try diff distances with the remote. Also some remotes are harder than others. Sometimes u need to hold the button down or repeat press it. Sherwood is like this. Very tough remote. Try a diff remote for a diff device to see if that gives u any add info.
> 
> 
> jimi



Cheers jimi work perfectly


----------



## starhubble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19884221
> 
> 
> I have a Denon-avr 2310 however, once i have learnt the codes from the original remote and implemented the through the builder and synced up they don't seem to execute any commands, has anyone had the same problem and found a solution??



If you are using iLearn to copy the codes from your remote, try sending the code from iLearn to make sure the reading is correct. There is a "Send IR" button for this purpose. Good luck!


----------



## Tcheri

Hello,


Doe someone found the HEX Pronto code for the Cisco 8485 DVB / Voocorder ?


Thanks


Thierry


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using iLearn to copy the codes from your remote, try sending the code from iLearn to make sure the reading is correct. There is a "Send IR" button for this purpose. Good luck!



Cheers starhubble the only problem their is I'd that I'm using a Mac beta version of ilearn


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using iLearn to copy the codes from your remote, try sending the code from iLearn to make sure the reading is correct. There is a "Send IR" button for this purpose. Good luck!



Cheers starstubble the only problem with that is that I'm using a Mac beta version of Ilearn and it doesn't have a send ir button


----------



## rogerwaldrup

I would also like to buy this product that look so classy that feature of the gateway that we use is that it will not only configure the network information but also configure the ports based on the type of the device it detects. For example, one gateway has 3 IR ports and one RS232 while the higher end unit has 6 IR and two RS232 ports and the software will detect and configure for this.


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You could try the Mac OS X versions for iHelp and iLearn I created (public beta). See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1295817



Hi martijn, along with the development of ilearn do you think at some point you may add the send ir button that sits along side the save data button?


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers starstubble the only problem with that is that I'm using a Mac beta version of Ilearn and it doesn't have a send ir button



Well, the Mac version of iLearn does have a test option; it is called "Test IR" and is located on the bottom right of the window. Please make sure you set the number for "Connector" in the "Capture Options" to the number of the IR output of the iTach. For a GC100 you also have to set the correct value for "Module".


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19881669
> 
> 
> Anybody?



There are a few ways to control your gear from outside the network.

1. Port forwarding - this can work if you have a simple Gateway such as an iTach and you just port forward the necessary port.

2. VPN - more complex to setup but better results. This allows you to keep the same Gateway settings and connect to multiple devices.


iRule will support both the IP address or the domain name of a Gateway and work over 3G as well as wifi. We have assisted several users in setting up a VPN (you need to be fairly technical to pull this off) using a specific router operating system that supports the iPhone.


A service sych as dynamic DNS will be required but its free.


----------



## Deepsky4565




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19881705
> 
> 
> I've now shared my device, called J. River Media Center.



Hi Steve, I believe that is the device I've already downloaded, but I can't seem to get it to work. I'm probably missing something basic, but it just doesn't work, and I'm at a loss with how to move forwards with it. Like I said I have got the webremote working in irule, and can use mce too, so I'm stumped. I'd really appreciate any help you could offer! Thanks!


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm fiddling around with some new backgrounds that should work with both the default black and white buttons. I hope to have some I can share soon:



Nice. Steve are the circles around the buttons part of the background? Also is that an user for the larger square area?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some folks have asked me for TV channels buttons for channels not found in the default library. I had been providing them by posting them in messages, based on the mistaken belief that my pngs could simply be dragged off the page and used in iRule. Unfortunately, when you do this the image is changed to a jpeg and the transparent background is changed to a checkerboard. So I have shared a new ilbrary called Missing Channels TV Buttons so I can upload these and save folks some hassles. The first included buttons are for CNN, Comcast Sportsnet HD, Nick Jr., and the Hub. If anyone remembers other TV channel buttons that I promised but they can't find and use, or wants other channels, let me know and I'll see what I can do.
> 
> 
> I've also shared my device for using J. River Media Center in Theater Mode. Cleverly, it is called J. River Media Center.



Awesome

Tjanks


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> As jimim asks, you get connected state?
> 
> 
> I noticed (probably like jimim and others) that it is a bit difficult to get the iTach to recognize an IR code. This is because the hole next to the power connector is very small (also the IR sensor is very small) and the other connected wires like power and the IR transmitter on the first connector can be in the way.
> 
> It helps to keep the hole and the remote in one line and at a small distance (like 3 or 5 cm / 1 or 2 inch).



Maybe it's me bit I also feel that learning codes with the itach in the LAN is much more reliable that direct connected to a Mac? Or is it just me. I used to go direct on the pc but with the maci go networked


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers jimi work perfectly



Are the codes learning properly? What did u fond out? Placement of remote or the remote itself?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deepsky4565* /forum/post/19884443
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, I believe that is the device I've already downloaded, but I can't seem to get it to work. I'm probably missing something basic, but it just doesn't work, and I'm at a loss with how to move forwards with it. Like I said I have got the webremote working in irule, and can use mce too, so I'm stumped. I'd really appreciate any help you could offer! Thanks!



I'd make sure that I've properly set up the gateway in the iRule app. You have to create a separate HTTP gateway, and include in the address both the computer IP and the port, like this: 192.168.1.228:52199 .52199 is the default port used by J. River Media Center, but open up J. River Media Center and make sure what port is designated, in Tools, Options, Media Network. Most of the commands are straight from MCWS (Media Center Web Service), and can be tested on the computer from a web browser. You can do this by clicking on the Media Network tab in Options, and scrolling through the Library Server list to MCWS, clicking on that entry and then on open with web browser. This opens a web page with sample commands that you can execute by clicking on links. The web page tells you most of what you need to know to make commands.


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19885701
> 
> 
> Maybe it's me bit I also feel that learning codes with the itach in the LAN is much more reliable that direct connected to a Mac? Or is it just me. I used to go direct on the pc but with the maci go networked



I'm not sure if I understand you correctly, but do you mean by direct connected to a Mac that you use the iTach or the Mac as a WiFi access-point (when using a WiFi version of the iTach), or that you are using a network cable to connect the Mac directly with the iTach?

If you are using the direct connection using a network cable then you have to use static network addresses on both the Mac and the iTach (as far as I know).

But I could be wrong...

When the Mac cannot find a DHCP server if DHCP is used then it will get a self assigned IP address starting with 169.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19885677
> 
> 
> Nice. Steve are the circles around the buttons part of the background? Also is that an user for the larger square area?



The circles, which are meant to look like rings around the buttons, are part of the background. The buttons are the default black and white buttons. I'm not sure what your second question means.


----------



## Raddog

Does anyone know the best way to integrate PLEX Media Server control into iRule. I know have seen some posts on this but can't locate them in all these pages.

Thanks.


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *szsori* /forum/post/19877897
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer VSX-1020-K that I'm trying to get working via the network. What device do I import for that? I see the VSX-1120-K network (will this work?) and I've already tried "Pioneer 2010 Recievers - Elite and all VSX-1020 and up models", but that's just the HEX codes.



I just saw this post and you probably figured it out by now but the 1020 cannot be control by network. Only the 1120 can.



> Quote:
> Also, for those of you using your receiver to control all your audio, do you put a volume control on every page for it, a page in each panel for it, or do you link to a single volume page? Just trying to avoid doing it a stupid way before I put the time into it.



Myself, I have volume buttons on all my playback panel (DirecTV, BD, XBMC).


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19879732
> 
> 
> I hope that I did not offend you with my reply. The ability to map multiple commands to a single button which will toggle between them is on the to do list and will be added. For example a device like Denon receiver which does not have mute toggle in serial or IP, only IR.



Or Pioneer...

So I'm looking forward to this feature!


----------



## Glimmie

I made some custom buttons using the default I-Rule downloads. Only problem is they don't "light up" with that white gloes around them when pressed like many of the supplied library buttons.


Is there some trick to make DIY buttons do this?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19886795
> 
> 
> I made some custom buttons using the default I-Rule downloads. Only problem is they don't "light up" with that white gloes around them when pressed like many of the supplied library buttons.
> 
> 
> Is there some trick to make DIY buttons do this?



Interesting. I didn't know the default buttons had a "pressed" state. I'd like to learn more, also.


----------



## Wrekk76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I made some custom buttons using the default I-Rule downloads. Only problem is they don't "light up" with that white gloes around them when pressed like many of the supplied library buttons.
> 
> 
> Is there some trick to make DIY buttons do this?



That is the irule gui that glows when you press, as long as you dont make the button larger then the glow you will get this effect. (as far as I tested it anyway ).


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19886795
> 
> 
> I made some custom buttons using the default I-Rule downloads. Only problem is they don't "light up" with that white gloes around them when pressed like many of the supplied library buttons.
> 
> 
> Is there some trick to make DIY buttons do this?



There's no "light up" state.

The reason you see both kind in the library is people use the lite one on the specific component panels. Giving you the illusion that it's on...


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Are the codes learning properly? What did u fond out? Placement of remote or the remote itself?



When I say works perfectly I'm maybe just happy it works, you have to hold the remote at different angle and repeatedly press remote buttons bit hit and miss but it works nonetheless. I have a slight problem still, I have a Denon avr-2310 itach seems to learn the codes well enough ir emitter is flashing but the amp doesn't seem to respond to command any ideas???


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19887664
> 
> 
> I have a slight problem still, I have a Denon avr-2310 itach seems to learn the codes well enough ir emitter is flashing but the amp doesn't seem to respond to command any ideas???



I have the Denon AVR-2807, and it would only respond if I set the value for the "Gaps" field in the "Capture Options" to 2. Maybe it also works if you set the value for "Repeat" to 2, haven't tried that because for me it works with "Gaps" set to 2.


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Denon AVR-2807, and it would only respond if I set the value for the "Gaps" field in the "Capture Options" to 2. Maybe it also works if you set the value for "Repeat" to 2, haven't tried that because for me it works with "Gaps" set to 2.



Thanks sounds like I maybe done with all my configurations if this works, I also have a avr-4308ci hopefully that can work to I would use rs232 but the Ethernet cable I ran is being used for something else and wifi signals not wonderful, fingers crossed let you know how it goes


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/19887255
> 
> 
> There's no "light up" state.
> 
> The reason you see both kind in the library is people use the lite one on the specific component panels. Giving you the illusion that it's on...



Actually the smaller buttons do glow when pressed, not because the have two states but because the app UI does it.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/19887255
> 
> 
> There's no "light up" state.
> 
> The reason you see both kind in the library is people use the lite one on the specific component panels. Giving you the illusion that it's on...



I know about that, the blue bar on the IPAD source buttons. Yes there you need to use the alternate button when on that page.


What I am talking about is the soft white glow that forms around the buttons when touched and disappears when you lift your finger. I don't think all buttons do that and I am looking for how to make that option work.Above it was claimed they all do it so I'll have to look closer when I get home to my IPAD.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19887873
> 
> 
> Actually the smaller buttons do glow when pressed, not because the have two states but because the app UI does it.



So only the small round buttons do that?


How about making that a button properties option in the next release?


----------



## snowriderau

Is there anyone who knows how to import a LIRC file to irule or know how to convert a Lirc file to pronto or GC format to be able to create a new device. I've lost my actual rmeote and only have a working lirc file for it. I don;t want to have to purchase the GC learner serial cable when I have a working ir receiver to capture codes. Any ideas..


----------



## Steve Goff

I've gotten quite a few PMs lately asking me the grid for my backgrounds.


The grid for the iPad landscape pages is 31 rows by 51 columns. The buttons on the right are all 5 cells wide. A few buttons (right and left arrows, top menu and popup menu in the examples) were resized to three cells wide, but most of the rest are 4 cells wide.


The grid for my iPhone portrait pages is 18 rows by 16 columns. Search the thread for rows and columns and you'll find detailed posts for button placement for the iPhone backgrounds. Here is a link .


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Denon AVR-2807, and it would only respond if I set the value for the "Gaps" field in the "Capture Options" to 2. Maybe it also works if you set the value for "Repeat" to 2, haven't tried that because for me it works with "Gaps" set to 2.



Great stuff work perfectly


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Denon AVR-2807, and it would only respond if I set the value for the "Gaps" field in the "Capture Options" to 2. Maybe it also works if you set the value for "Repeat" to 2, haven't tried that because for me it works with "Gaps" set to 2.



Hi martijn, one last thing when I've learnt the code save format global cache, which part do I copy over? [off] Sendir,1:2,1,38343,1,1,10 and so on


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/19885775
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I understand you correctly, but do you mean by direct connected to a Mac that you use the iTach or the Mac as a WiFi access-point (when using a WiFi version of the iTach), or that you are using a network cable to connect the Mac directly with the iTach?
> 
> If you are using the direct connection using a network cable then you have to use static network addresses on both the Mac and the iTach (as far as I know).
> 
> But I could be wrong...
> 
> When the Mac cannot find a DHCP server if DHCP is used then it will get a self assigned IP address starting with 169.




Direct connect. using a cat5 direct to the mac. no network. all u have to do is make sure airport is off so u aren't on your lan and u need to just know the ip of the itach. works great when u want ot sit at a desk and learn a bunch of codes quick. works great on the pc but with the mac it's hit and miss i'm finding out.


when i have the itach on my LAN i log onto it with the ilearn app and i can learn much easier with more success.


i think this is very weird being that there is so much traffic on the LAN than being directly connected to the mac on a closed environment


jimi


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19888184
> 
> 
> Hi martijn, one last thing when I've learnt the code save format global cache, which part do I copy over? [off] Sendir,1:2,1,38343,1,1,10 and so on



You remove the part "sendir,1:2,1," and keep the rest.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19885875
> 
> 
> The circles, which are meant to look like rings around the buttons, are part of the background. The buttons are the default black and white buttons. I'm not sure what your second question means.



i got ya. 2 layers pretty much. . . one background u made with all the graphics and then itai's buttons?


jimi


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19888184
> 
> 
> Hi martijn, one last thing when I've learnt the code save format global cache, which part do I copy over? [off] Sendir,1:2,1,38343,1,1,10 and so on



38343,1,1,10 and so on


for CG only


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/19888480
> 
> 
> You remove the part "sendir,1:2,1," and keep the rest and add \\x0D to the end of the line, otherwise it will not work from iRule.



not true. u don't need the \\x0D on the end????


jimi


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19888477
> 
> 
> when i have the itach on my LAN i log onto it with the ilearn app and i can learn much easier with more success.
> 
> 
> i think this is very weird being that there is so much traffic on the LAN than being directly connected to the mac on a closed environment
> 
> 
> jimi



You could try to set a static IP address on the Mac (System Preferences -> Network -> Ethernet -> Configure IPv4 Manually) and the iTach.

If I remember correctly, the iTach defaults to 192.168.1.70 when using DHCP, but I could be wrong. But for a direct connection I think it is best to set both the iTach and the Mac to a static IP-address.

If it is 192.168.1.70 for the iTach, then set the IP-address for the Mac to for example 192.168.1.100 (don't use .0 or .255 at the end, and of course something different than the iTach).


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19888536
> 
> 
> not true. u don't need the \\x0D on the end????
> 
> 
> jimi



You are right, no \\x0D needed for GC codes...

My mistake, sorry for the confusion (corrected my message)...


----------



## szsori

Does anyone have the codes working for an Optoma HD65? The library codes don't work for me. I really just need the power on/off code. Discreet would be nice, but I think I read that the Optoma doesn't have them.


I also have a Pioneer VSX-1020K and the discrete on/off IR codes won't work. They just toggle. Oddly enough when I press my mute button a couple of times in iRule it mutes, unmutes, and then shuts off the power. A workaround would be great.










Getting close on having this set up with a high WAF.


----------



## chewboxa

I am looking for information on the irule software. I want to get two WF2IR devices, one for each theater room. Will the irule software support two rooms on one iPad/iPhone? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chewboxa* /forum/post/19889567
> 
> 
> I am looking for information on the irule software. I want to get two WF2IR devices, one for each theater room. Will the irule software support two rooms on one iPad/iPhone? Thanks in advance.



Yes


----------



## Deepsky4565




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19885743
> 
> 
> I'd make sure that I've properly set up the gateway in the iRule app. You have to create a separate HTTP gateway, and include in the address both the computer IP and the port, like this: 192.168.1.228:52199 .52199 is the default port used by J. River Media Center, but open up J. River Media Center and make sure what port is designated, in Tools, Options, Media Network. Most of the commands are straight from MCWS (Media Center Web Service), and can be tested on the computer from a web browser. You can do this by clicking on the Media Network tab in Options, and scrolling through the Library Server list to MCWS, clicking on that entry and then on open with web browser. This opens a web page with sample commands that you can execute by clicking on links. The web page tells you most of what you need to know to make commands.



Hi Steve, thanks for your time, it is appreciated. Like you say above, I can operate JRiver with the web remote, and it works fine in a browser in irule. I did exactly the same with a http gateway in irule, configured as you outline, but no workie. Irule shows green for gateway, and transmission, but no action. MCE however does the same things just fine (yeah, its a different gateway). While reading above I was hoping something stood out, but it sure seems like I'm trying the correct things. Any other thoughts? Anything on the MC program that needs to be set? Thanks again!


----------



## barrygordon

re two gateways on the same panel:


[Disregard:The issue will probably come about if on a single page you need to be able to access each of the two gateways. Basically a gateway's IP address is assigned to a page on the iPAD. I see no way to get it finer than that. Multiple pages can be assigned to the same gateway (itach); but I see no way to assign one page to 2 gateways (itachs)]


Since gateways are related to devices, not pages or panels, if you put multiple devices on the same page it shold be fine.


If you are going to drive all of the devices via IR then use one itach gateway and run one IR port to Theater 1 and the other to Theater 2. That will work if iRule allows you to specify the port. It definately allows that if you address the gateway as a network device as it then allows you to discretely control the itach and define each of the fields in the iTach api (one of which is IR port address). By using amplified connecting blocks and the GCX cable the runs between the rooms will be one pair with a onnecting block (10 outputs) in each theater. Less expensive that 2 GC devices.


----------



## wnorris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BruceH5200* /forum/post/19813653
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to have a large "URL object" in the background of the iRule panel that displayed relevant "fanart" ?
> 
> 
> is there a way of triggering the URLs to refresh?
> 
> a timer reload in the html?
> 
> Something cleverer?



It seems like the iRule shouldn't be too far off being able to have the Dune jump directly to a movie.


The IP command to start file playback on a Dune is (example):

http://10.0.0.1/cgi-bin/do? 

cmd=start_file_playback&media_url=nfs://10.0.0.1:/VideoStorage:/SomeFolder/file.mkv


You could assign this command to a button in iRule, which when pressed, would launch a specific movie on the Dune.


I guess the trick would be to automate this somehow. You need to have a list of movies on you attached Dune HDD or network storage, and someway to also store (or auto build) an IP command for each file.


I don't have iRule yet, but can each cover art also be a button (which launches the IP control when pressed)?


What would be great is if a program like Zappiti could create all these IP commands. Zappiti already has the absolute paths (NFS, SMB, or local storage). All they would need to do is add a box where you enter you Dune's IP address. Zappiti would then have all the info needed to automatically generate all the IP control address for all your movies/episodes.


Seems like there should be some sort of app which can sync PNG copies of the movie art, along with an IP control command for each art, then issue that command whenever the art is touched.


All that is probably beyond iRule by itself, but if another program like Zappiti would output the art and commands and associate the two together in a file, it might not be beyond iRule to be able to import that into their builder, essentially making a custom button out of each artwork PNG file and auto assigning an IP command. Then have it autobuild a scrolling interface from the imported buttons.


But whether they would or not for a small niche...?


But you could brute force it, one button for each movie, button press issue the start playback IP command specific to that movie. Import art manually for each button. If you have 5000 movies, you just need to make 5000 buttons (and manually move them all to keep alphabetical order)!


----------



## barrygordon

What you are asking for is a movie librarian. It is a major effort as I have written one as part of my theater. I am thinking of packaging it as a standalone PC application, but as you point out there are quite a few out there already. The storage requirements for the library are about 300 MB for a 450 disk collection not counting the movies themselves nor any trailers. This includes all indexing files for high speed access. In my theater you can use either a Dune player or XBMC.


My web site has the main snapshots of the librarian, and I recently posted a description of it at remotecentral.com in the Pronto PRO forum.


To add it to iRule would be a major effort, even just to load up all the "cover art" and keep an index of coverart vs movie storage path. Perhaps the logical first cut solution is for iRule to accept a "Enhanced device file" that contains jpg or bmp images of cover art or the URL or storage address where to get them from plus an associated text item containing the movie's storage path that could be enveloped in the necessary auxiliary data to send to a player. Building such an enhanced device file would not be hard, iRule would need to process it though and therein lies the rub.


Since my theater is controlled by a PC,the librarian displays all info on the main screen. the iPad (iRule) has a page for the librarian that sends commands to the PC to navigate the library and selct/play a movie. There is a sample of that page at my website. There is a major advantage to having a PC in the control loop! Ask Crestron, Savant, AMX . . .


Of course once a simple capability as i described exists the user community will want fanart, synopsis, various selection modes, trailers on the iPAD, . . .


Been there done that.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19889932
> 
> 
> re two gateways on the same panel:
> 
> 
> The issue will probably come about if on a single page you need to be able to access each of the two gateways. Basically a gateway's IP address is assigned to a page on the iPAD. I see no way to get it finer than that. Multiple pages can be assigned to the same gateway (itach); but I see no way to assign one page to 2 gateways (itachs)
> 
> 
> If you are going to drive all of the devices via IR then use one itach gateway and run one IR port to Theater 1 and the other to Theater 2. That will work if iRule allows you to specify the port. It definately allows that if you address the gateway as a network device as it then allows you to discretely control the itach and define each of the fields in the iTach api (one of which is IR port address). By using amplified connecting blocks and the GCX cable the runs between the rooms will be one pair with a onnecting block (10 outputs) in each theater. Less expensive that 2 GC devices.



But it is the individual devices that are associated with gateways, not the pages. It is certainly possible to drive multiple gateways from one page or one button for that matter.


I use two iTachs, one that controls the bedroom TV and one that controls the AV stack in my living room which provides the DirecTV source to the bedroom TV. The page I use for viewing TV in the bedroom communicates with both iTachs to do this.


----------



## wnorris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19891334
> 
> 
> What you are asking for is a movie librarian. It is a major effort as I have written one as part of my theater. I am thinking of packaging it as a standalone PC application, but as you point out there are quite a few out there already. The storage requirements for the library are about 300 MB for a 450 disk collection not counting the movies themselves nor any trailers. This includes all indexing files for high speed access. In my theater you can use either a Dune player or XBMC.
> 
> 
> My web site has the main snapshots of the librarian, and I recently posted a description of it at remotecentral.com in the Pronto PRO forum.
> 
> 
> To add it to iRule would be a major effort, even just to load up all the "cover art" and keep an index of coverart vs movie storage path. Perhaps the logical first cut solution is for iRule to accept a "Enhanced device file" that contains jpg or bmp images of cover art or the URL or storage address where to get them from plus an associated text item containing the movie's storage path that could be enveloped in the necessary auxiliary data to send to a player. Building such an enhanced device file would not be hard, iRule would need to process it though and therein lies the rub.
> 
> 
> Since my theater is controlled by a PC,the librarian displays all info on the main screen. the iPad (iRule) has a page for the librarian that sends commands to the PC to navigate the library and selct/play a movie. There is a sample of that page at my website. There is a major advantage to having a PC in the control loop! Ask Crestron, Savant, AMX . . .
> 
> 
> Of course once a simple capability as i described exists the user community will want fanart, synopsis, various selection modes, trailers on the iPAD, . . .
> 
> 
> Been there done that.



After reading some more, I see that someone has already made a Popcorn Hour panel in iRule that does exactly what the poster wanted for the Dune. It displays cover art and you can play it with a touch. But this is because PH created a media server with the required controls to make it possible. The solution used YAMJ and PH media server.


Dune may get there one day...


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You could try to set a static IP address on the Mac (System Preferences -> Network -> Ethernet -> Configure IPv4 Manually) and the iTach.
> 
> If I remember correctly, the iTach defaults to 192.168.1.70 when using DHCP, but I could be wrong. But for a direct connection I think it is best to set both the iTach and the Mac to a static IP-address.
> 
> If it is 192.168.1.70 for the iTach, then set the IP-address for the Mac to for example 192.168.1.100 (don't use .0 or .255 at the end, and of course something different than the iTach).



Thanks for that I'll have to try tonight.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, no \\x0D needed for GC codes...
> 
> My mistake, sorry for the confusion (corrected my message)...



Cool cause I thought I was doing something wrong and was just getting lucky


----------



## barrygordon

Bwade913, I suspect you are correct. Since you can have multiple devices defined on a page there is no reason why it wouldn't work. I just don't do that in my system as there is only one device, the PC that controls the theater. I retract my prior statement and have corrected my prior post. Posted before I had my coffee!


----------



## barrygordon

MartinJ, Jimim,


If the itach is using DHCP there is no default if DHCP is operating correctly. If it can not get a DHCP address it might default to what ever has been configured as its static IP address. When shipped the device is set to use a static IP address of 192.168.1.70. To change that you must attach it to a network that does not have another device configured at 192.168.1.70. You can then use any web browser to change its IP configuration. You can change it from static to DHCP or leave it static and use another IP Address. I used 192.168.1.71 for my second GC device.


----------



## jmahramas

Is there any memory limitations to iRule? Would there be any advantage to deleting all unused .png images in the image library and all unused IR and Hex codes in the device library?


----------



## barrygordon

Once you add a PC (PH Media server for example) then the problem becomes much easier. When I originally built my Theater the librarian drove DVD mega changers. in 2010 I finally bit the bullet and built a proper NAS and I can now interfcae any player I want; Dune, PCH, XBMC. I favor Dune and that is what the theater uses today


----------



## barrygordon

iPAD's come with a lot of memory. There is always a time when memory becomes an issue, but when it is in the Gbit range that takes a long time. Most apps are very small.


Of course if you are storing movies or pictures and lots and of music on the iPad well . . .


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deepsky4565* /forum/post/19889896
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, thanks for your time, it is appreciated. Like you say above, I can operate JRiver with the web remote, and it works fine in a browser in irule. I did exactly the same with a http gateway in irule, configured as you outline, but no workie. Irule shows green for gateway, and transmission, but no action. MCE however does the same things just fine (yeah, its a different gateway). While reading above I was hoping something stood out, but it sure seems like I'm trying the correct things. Any other thoughts? Anything on the MC program that needs to be set? Thanks again!



I'm stumped too. I'd check once more to make sure that the computer's IP address hasn't changed, if they are dynamically assigned. All of the commands are straight out of the MCWS documentation (some copied and pasted). I tested them out in a browser on the computer before I added them to the device, and then tested them again. They all worked for me.


I have not had that computer on for several weeks, so it is possible a J. River update change things, but I doubt it. I'll try to check tonight to make sure it still works for me.


EDIT:

I'd also make sure that you've ticked the box for "Share your library, playlists, and views" under the words "Library Server," and that you have checked "respond to auto-detection requests." I don't know whether the latter is required. If WebRemote works on another device to control the computer, I suspect that these settings are fine.


FURTHER EDIT: I've read reports that iPads won't work with ports over 49151. You might try changing the port number to find a port that you can work with.


Further Still: I'd try entering the command directly in the address line of your browser (most likely Safari) on your iPhone or iPad, which would look something like this for the play/pause command: http://192.168.0.253:52199/MCWS/v1/Playback/PlayPause .


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmahramas* /forum/post/19891820
> 
> 
> Is there any memory limitations to iRule? Would there be any advantage to deleting all unused .png images in the image library and all unused IR and Hex codes in the device library?



The image library database and device code database are part of the online iBuilder application, not the iRule app. These are online files and do not enter into account until you use the graphic or code in your UI.


----------



## barrygordon

As most of you know, I am a toolmaker. I believe that tools are the way to solve problems. There are three areas where iRule users users find themselves in trouble or "Stumped": IR, Serial Comm, TCP/IP Comm. Since I personally had to figure out a lot of this stuff, I did it by writing tools to explore options and strategies. The tools are on my Web site ( www.the-gordons.net ). If you follow the logical links starting at the bottom of the main page you will find a section called "iRule for the . . " There are several tools there.


IR Generator for making and testing IR patterns

Serial Communications Explorer for playing with a serial device directly from a PC

TCPIP Explorer for playing with a device that has an IP connection for control


All of these tools are written for a PC and are known to work under Win 7 64 bit, well at least at my house and many others. They should also work under win 7 32 and Vista. There might be an issue with Win XP in installing the programs and if you encounter this let me know and I will add an XP version if it is not yet there.


They each come with complete documentation on how to use the programs, and in some cases additional documentation on the subject (e.g. IR, Serial Comm) in general. I support the programs and just ask that you contact me via email (my name is barry and my domain is the-gordons.net so my email is [email protected]). Feedback soliciting help or making feature suggestions are all replied to.


Feel free to browse the web site and take anything not nailed down.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

@jimim


You posted a few pages back asking about IP cameras.


I use a url embeded in iRule to access the video feed from my Foscam FI8918 camera. I have some IP commands for pan and tilt but was unable to get them to work, I think that is the camera's issue or user error rather than iRule. I only have an ipod touch and I use the camer's 320x240 resolution and I get decent results.


Hope that helps, feel free to ask anything else.


----------



## wnorris

Well, I'm in need of a remote now and I can't decide what to do. My gut says iRule fits the bill for what I want it to do. However, my wallet says to just go with the Harmony 1100.


I was a user of the Sony RM-AX4000, possibly one of the most convoluted remotes ever made. However, I mastered that sucker, including making apps that allowed me to enter a new devices Hex codes and frequencies and it would auto generate a preset codebase for me, which the Sony software would then recognize (still a pain to replace devices or configure something new, but I didn't have to go through the learning for every single button) and treat all my devices as having a preset.


But now my AX4000 has two hard buttons that don't work (remapped everything to avoid them) and now the touch screen is not fully responsive (sometimes take 2-3 pushes). I really just wanted to buy a new AX4000 and continue on, but any new ones (at a decent price) are long gone.


I've always wanted the customization the iRule can offer, but by the time you factor in an iTouch, Gateway, and the software, you are talking nearly $400. And I really don't want to spend all that time developing iTouch panels, when what I really want is iPad panels (so make that a $700 control system).


I can get a new Harmony 1100 for $250 or a refurb for $200 (and sometimes even better deals pop up on the web). My wife is fine spending $250 to get a new remote, but I'm not sure I can tell her anything that I would gain with the iRule that would justify another $150-$400 above that.


I guess one question I have about the iRule is if I buy the GC100-6 and it is sufficient to control the devices I use to day (if I use all three IR ports + the 232 port), it looks like I could just add another GC100-6 if I need additional control in the future? In costing this, I guess I need to decide between the -6 or the -12 upfront.


----------



## wnorris

Well, I'm in need of a remote now and I can't decide what to do. My gut says iRule fits the bill for what I want it to do. However, my wallet says to just go with the Harmony 1100.


I was a user of the Sony RM-AX4000, possibly one of the most convoluted remotes ever made. However, I mastered that sucker, including making apps that allowed me to enter a new devices Hex codes and frequencies and it would auto generate a preset codebase for me, which the Sony software would then recognize (still a pain to replace devices or configure something new, but I didn't have to go through the learning for every single button) and treat all my devices as having a preset.


But now my AX4000 has two hard buttons that don't work (remapped everything to avoid them) and now the touch screen is not fully responsive (sometimes take 2-3 pushes). I really just wanted to buy a new AX4000 and continue on, but any new ones (at a decent price) are long gone.


I've always wanted the customization the iRule can offer, but by the time you factor in an iTouch, Gateway, and the software, you are talking nearly $400. And I really don't want to spend all that time developing iTouch panels, when what I really want is iPad panels (so make that a $700 control system).


I can get a new Harmony 1100 for $250 or a refurb for $200 (and sometimes even better deals pop up on the web). My wife is fine spending $250 to get a new remote, but I'm not sure I can tell her anything that I would gain with the iRule that would justify another $150-$400 above that.


I guess one question I have about the iRule is if I buy the GC100-6 and it is sufficient to control the devices I use to day (if I use all three IR ports + the 232 port), it looks like I could just add another GC100-6 if I need additional control in the future? In costing this, I guess I need to decide between the -6 or the -12 upfront.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnorris* /forum/post/19891230
> 
> 
> It seems like the iRule shouldn't be too far off being able to have the Dune jump directly to a movie.
> 
> 
> The IP command to start file playback on a Dune is (example):
> 
> http://10.0.0.1/cgi-bin/do?
> 
> cmd=start_file_playback&media_url=nfs://10.0.0.1:/VideoStorage:/SomeFolder/file.mkv
> 
> 
> You could assign this command to a button in iRule, which when pressed, would launch a specific movie on the Dune.
> 
> 
> I guess the trick would be to automate this somehow. You need to have a list of movies on you attached Dune HDD or network storage, and someway to also store (or auto build) an IP command for each file.
> 
> 
> I don't have iRule yet, but can each cover art also be a button (which launches the IP control when pressed)?
> 
> 
> What would be great is if a program like Zappiti could create all these IP commands. Zappiti already has the absolute paths (NFS, SMB, or local storage). All they would need to do is add a box where you enter you Dune's IP address. Zappiti would then have all the info needed to automatically generate all the IP control address for all your movies/episodes.
> 
> 
> Seems like there should be some sort of app which can sync PNG copies of the movie art, along with an IP control command for each art, then issue that command whenever the art is touched.
> 
> 
> All that is probably beyond iRule by itself, but if another program like Zappiti would output the art and commands and associate the two together in a file, it might not be beyond iRule to be able to import that into their builder, essentially making a custom button out of each artwork PNG file and auto assigning an IP command. Then have it autobuild a scrolling interface from the imported buttons.
> 
> 
> But whether they would or not for a small niche...?
> 
> 
> But you could brute force it, one button for each movie, button press issue the start playback IP command specific to that movie. Import art manually for each button. If you have 5000 movies, you just need to make 5000 buttons (and manually move them all to keep alphabetical order)!



i would think the easiest way to integrate this functionality into irule, using mymovies, without requiring any work on the part of Itai and his development team would be to take advantage of the following facts: 1) all of the cover art images already exist on whatever network share the dune is accessing in order to run mymovies, 2) mymovies uses a sql back end which presumably contains the information to match media paths to cover art image paths, and 3) webpages can be embedded within irule.


the solution would be to create a dynamic web page that queries the database and uses the results to create a giant table of links, each of which issues the "start movie" command for a specific movie using the dune's tcp/ip command structure and displays the movie's corresponding cover art as what you click on/press to "activate" the link. the page could be hosted on any local pc/server running the appropriate web server (iis, coldfusion, etc), or even using a remote hosting service, provided it allows for database connectivity using whatever language the dynamic page is written in, and you've set your network up properly to also allow for that access. you would then just embed a url to that page into an irule page.


now we just need to find someone whos capable and willing to do such a thing. i can write sql queries in my sleep, but i've never gotten deep enough into web programming to be able to do whats needed here. maybe i'll put that on my ever growing list of things to look into...


----------



## SeldomSeen31

@wnorris


The initial outlay for iRule is a little pricey, especiall if you do not have an existing ipod/iphone. Compared to other full touchscreen remote options though it has been demonstrated that you come out a little ahead.


The GC-100 series is a bit more expensive than the itach gateways. Without knowing the specfic devices you are trying to control it is hard to recommend going one way or the other.


I started my system because I got an ipod touch for Christmas and was looking for something it could do besides play music (already had an ipod for that). Found irule, got a steal on a gc-100-12 off of ebay and was off and running. I have since added 2 itachs, a ip2sl and ip2ir for other zone control in my home.


If starting with no ipod I would suggest trying craigslist and grabbing an old iphone or ipod there to save a few bucks upfront.


I had no previous experience with universal remotes but have found this to be fun, exciting and useful. My wife actually uses our equipment now. She can use the remote to turn on the PS3 and stream netflix for example. She never would have used the controler, 2 other remotes and gone to the basement to do it. Now with some creative cabling, a slick irule user interface, she hits PS3 and everything just works.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnorris* /forum/post/19893023
> 
> 
> Well, I'm in need of a remote now and I can't decide what to do. My gut says iRule fits the bill for what I want it to do. However, my wallet says to just go with the Harmony 1100.
> 
> 
> I was a user of the Sony RM-AX4000, possibly one of the most convoluted remotes ever made. However, I mastered that sucker, including making apps that allowed me to enter a new devices Hex codes and frequencies and it would auto generate a preset codebase for me, which the Sony software would then recognize (still a pain to replace devices or configure something new, but I didn't have to go through the learning for every single button) and treat all my devices as having a preset.
> 
> 
> But now my AX4000 has two hard buttons that don't work (remapped everything to avoid them) and now the touch screen is not fully responsive (sometimes take 2-3 pushes). I really just wanted to buy a new AX4000 and continue on, but any new ones (at a decent price) are long gone.
> 
> 
> I've always wanted the customization the iRule can offer, but by the time you factor in an iTouch, Gateway, and the software, you are talking nearly $400. And I really don't want to spend all that time developing iTouch panels, when what I really want is iPad panels (so make that a $700 control system).
> 
> 
> I can get a new Harmony 1100 for $250 or a refurb for $200 (and sometimes even better deals pop up on the web). My wife is fine spending $250 to get a new remote, but I'm not sure I can tell her anything that I would gain with the iRule that would justify another $150-$400 above that.
> 
> 
> I guess one question I have about the iRule is if I buy the GC100-6 and it is sufficient to control the devices I use to day (if I use all three IR ports + the 232 port), it looks like I could just add another GC100-6 if I need additional control in the future? In costing this, I guess I need to decide between the -6 or the -12 upfront.



As you may have heard







you can use a Touch or iPad for a lot more than just as a remote. Depending on how well you are able to _sell_ it to your wife, you could get an iPad remote practically for free







.


Also you can use IR splitters and/or connection blocks with the GC to multiply the available IR ports. I can control my fairly elaborate set up with way over a dozen IR controlled devices with a single 3 port GC. (To complement my setup I also use IP and RS-232 control for additional devices.)


I recently replaced my multi thousand $$$ URC system with comparatively inexpensive iRule setup and have been extremely happy. Judging by how this product has evolved over the past year or so and seeing the dedication of iTai, his team and the community here, I am confident that iRule will get even better (2-way, etc. is in the works).


____

Axel


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19893281
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If starting with no ipod I would suggest trying craigslist and grabbing an old iphone or ipod there to save a few bucks upfront. ...



One watch out (and my case could be a rare exception), I saw huge performance differences between a 1 gen and the most recent gen Touch: My 1 gen Touch often took a very long time (minutes) and sometimes failed completely to establish a wifi connection after coming out of sleep. My new one however connects instantly to the same network. (Over time I had tried different routers with the same results.)


____

Axel


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/19893380
> 
> 
> One watch out (and my case could be a rare exception), I saw huge performance differences between a 1 gen and the most recent gen Touch: My 1 gen Touch often took a very long time (minutes) and sometimes failed completely to establish a wifi connection after coming out of sleep. My new one however connects instantly to the same network. (Over time I had tried different routers with the same results.)
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



I have 2 now, the one my wife bought me which I think is a 3rd generation touch and an original version I got as a hand me down from a friend who got an iphone. The main difference I notice between the 2 is the touch interface. Gestures just don't work very well on the original while working nearly flawlessly on the new one.


I do notice a little bit slower response when connecting to gateways and starting up wifi on the older model as you mention, but seconds, not minutes. Static IP solved my connection issues for the most part.


Definitely something to be mindful of though.


Being an android user, I'm eagerly waiting for irule release on the android platform as that will double my usable remotes in the house with no new equipement to buy. I had been on the lookout for a craigslist deal on another ipod/iphone until that announcement.


----------



## wnorris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19893281
> 
> 
> @wnorris
> 
> 
> The initial outlay for iRule is a little pricey, especiall if you do not have an existing ipod/iphone. Compared to other full touchscreen remote options though it has been demonstrated that you come out a little ahead.
> 
> 
> The GC-100 series is a bit more expensive than the itach gateways. Without knowing the specfic devices you are trying to control it is hard to recommend going one way or the other.
> 
> 
> I started my system because I got an ipod touch for Christmas and was looking for something it could do besides play music (already had an ipod for that). Found irule, got a steal on a gc-100-12 off of ebay and was off and running. I have since added 2 itachs, a ip2sl and ip2ir for other zone control in my home.
> 
> 
> If starting with no ipod I would suggest trying craigslist and grabbing an old iphone or ipod there to save a few bucks upfront.
> 
> 
> I had no previous experience with universal remotes but have found this to be fun, exciting and useful. My wife actually uses our equipment now. She can use the remote to turn on the PS3 and stream netflix for example. She never would have used the controler, 2 other remotes and gone to the basement to do it. Now with some creative cabling, a slick irule user interface, she hits PS3 and everything just works.



Well, I have a Touch 2G, so in theory, I could get started using that. However, the problem is I use it heavily for work (both scheduling and playing music) and travel. So my wife would be remoteless whenever I'm not home (or forget it at work as I sometimes do).


However, her work just gave her an iPad, which she brings home with her pretty much every night. It also makes it nearly impossible for me to justify us buying one (just use works). So I actually have access to develop on both platforms. However, my son monopolizes the iPad for educational software (my wife is using the iPad to develop i-Pad focused curriculum for elementary schools, and my son plays with all the apps she puts on it).


I don't know if it is possible to use one iBuilder subscription to develop two different apps (one iPad and one Touch). From what I've read, it sounds like I would need two subscriptions (plus the iPad is on school system linked account, not my home account).


So having devices that travel around with work, are used when working at home, or are used for my son's entertainment probably will not work in the long term as a permanent remote solution. Eventually someone will be left at home without a remote, or won't be able to pry it from my son while he is playing Angry Birds.


But I could buy a used 2G for $100 to keep cost down, but I would prefer to buy a 4G for me to carry around (adds video, camera, and mic) and dedicate my 2G as a remote with benefits.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19891875
> 
> 
> I'm stumped too. I'd check once more to make sure that the computer's IP address hasn't changed, if they are dynamically assigned. All of the commands are straight out of the MCWS documentation (some copied and pasted). I tested them out in a browser on the computer before I added them to the device, and then tested them again. They all worked for me.
> 
> 
> I have not had that computer on for several weeks, so it is possible a J. River update change things, but I doubt it. I'll try to check tonight to make sure it still works for me.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I'd also make sure that you've ticked the box for "Share your library, playlists, and views" under the words "Library Server," and that you have checked "respond to auto-detection requests." I don't know whether the latter is required. If WebRemote works on another device to control the computer, I suspect that these settings are fine.
> 
> 
> FURTHER EDIT: I've read reports that iPads won't work with ports over 49151. You might try changing the port number to find a port that you can work with.
> 
> 
> Further Still: I'd try entering the command directly in the address line of your browser (most likely Safari) on your iPhone or iPad, which would look something like this for the play/pause command: http://192.168.0.253:52199/MCWS/v1/Playback/PlayPause .




Hey Steve,


Those cool as ice backgrounds. . .







I can't find them? I only found the brass and wood ones? I wanted to check em out of the pad tonight. Man your backgrounds are crazy. I was checking out the wood and steam ones. Crazy. Just crazy!


jim


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnorris* /forum/post/19893555
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it is possible to use one iBuilder subscription to develop two different apps (one iPad and one Touch). From what I've read, it sounds like I would need two subscriptions (plus the iPad is on school system linked account, not my home account).



The license is tied to a gmail account and one license gives access to both an ipod and ipad layout.


Since the app is free putting it on a work owned ipad does not seem like an issue.



You do need to have it home and available for use at all times when av equipment will be used though or it doesn't do you much good.


----------



## bwade913

wnorris: The iTach is cheaper and smaller than the GC-100 and has the major advantage that it supports multiple concurrent users. It also has on-board wireless and IR learning so unless you need RS-232 it's a much better deal.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steve,
> 
> 
> Those cool as ice backgrounds. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find them? I only found the brass and wood ones? I wanted to check em out of the pad tonight. Man your backgrounds are crazy. I was checking out the wood and steam ones. Crazy. Just crazy!
> 
> 
> jim



Hi Jim,

I have not yet shared any, because they are works in progress, but I'll do so soon. Thanks for the complements on the steampunk stuff. It has been fun to make, as I'm reteaching myself Photoshop.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/19893937
> 
> 
> wnorris: The iTach is cheaper and smaller than the GC-100 and has the major advantage that it supports multiple concurrent users. It also has on-board wireless and IR learning so unless you need RS-232 it's a much better deal.



I had the GC100-6 and returned it to GC for technical reasons. After giving it some thought I exchanged it for the iTach. I like not having to drop more money for an IR learner. The folks at GC are a great bunch; very helpful and cooperative.


Rich


----------



## wnorris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/19893937
> 
> 
> wnorris: The iTach is cheaper and smaller than the GC-100 and has the major advantage that it supports multiple concurrent users. It also has on-board wireless and IR learning so unless you need RS-232 it's a much better deal.



I guess that is the next question I need to look into. All my non-IP devices but one have a 3.5mm IR jack in the back (and most have RS232 as well). I was hoping not to have to use emitters and be able to wire directly into the IR jacks. But the problem is that 3 IR jacks wouldn't be enough if it was wired one-to-one, and I would need the RS232 port.


However, I know each jack on a GC can run two emitters. They use a stereo plug on dual emitters. So I guess my question is if there is some sort of splitter that would let you output two 3.5mm jacks from one port on a GC or iTach. One 3.5 mm stereo plug to two mono receptacles? Or could a custom one be soldered up if the wire diagram isn't that straight forward?


If I can get two 3.5mm signals out of a single output (so 6 devices on an iTach), then I wouldn't need the RS232. If not, I will probably need it.


----------



## barrygordon

I believe the use of the stereo plug is irrelevant. The two emitters will be wired in series or parallel so only two wires define the termination a dual headed emitter. I know that the GC products can drive a dual headed emitter. What you can do is get 3.5 mm mono Y cable. Do not get a splitter cable which is stereo at the jack and mono at the plugs as it is not wired the way you want. It is used to split the 2 channels of a stereo signal. The Y cable is inexpensive or solder up a pair of jacks in parallel and plug a dual headed emitter into each one. See if any emitter works your components and if so they probably all will. That will give you 4 emitters per port.


I prefer to use an xantech amplified connecting block to do the splitting but then you need to get the GCX cable to connect that block to the GC unit. about $60-$70 all told (GCX Cable, Amplified block and Power supply).


With regard to direct connection, be aware that some components will not properly work with a GC output as it is a lower voltage than what the defacto industry standard is. The amplified connecting block solves that issue also. An amplified connecting block will give you 10 ports each port being able to run hundreds of feet over cat 5 and drive 4-8 emitters at the far end.


While I have split signals for emitters I have never split a signal for direct connection and do not advise it.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deepsky4565* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, thanks for your time, it is appreciated. Like you say above, I can operate JRiver with the web remote, and it works fine in a browser in irule. I did exactly the same with a http gateway in irule, configured as you outline, but no workie. Irule shows green for gateway, and transmission, but no action. MCE however does the same things just fine (yeah, its a different gateway). While reading above I was hoping something stood out, but it sure seems like I'm trying the correct things. Any other thoughts? Anything on the MC program that needs to be set? Thanks again!



Well, as I suggested I might in my other message, I started my computer, updated to the latest J. River update, and determined that I can still control Media Center 15 using the device I created. So I'm not sure what to try next, other than what I've already suggested.


----------



## wnorris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19895493
> 
> 
> I believe the use of the stereo plug is irrelevant. The two emitters will be wired in series or parallel so only two wires define the termination a dual headed emitter. I know that the GC products can drive a dual headed emitter. What you can do is get 3.5 mm mono Y cable. Do not get a splitter cable which is stereo at the jack and mono at the plugs as it is not wired the way you want. It is used to split the 2 channels of a stereo signal. The Y cable is inexpensive or solder up a pair of jacks in parallel and plug a dual headed emitter into each one. See if any emitter works your components and if so they probably all will. That will give you 4 emitters per port.
> 
> 
> I prefer to use an xantech amplified connecting block to do the splitting but then you need to get the GCX cable to connect that block to the GC unit. about $60-$70 all told (GCX Cable, Amplified block and Power supply).
> 
> 
> With regard to direct connection, be aware that some components will not properly work with a GC output as it is a lower voltage than what the defacto industry standard is. The amplified connecting block solves that issue also. An amplified connecting block will give you 10 ports each port being able to run hundreds of feet over cat 5 and drive 4-8 emitters at the far end.
> 
> 
> While I have split signals for emitters I have never split a signal for direct connection and do not advise it.



Well, after looking my gear over again, one device has IR or RS232 only, and the IR sensor is awkwardly located. To put an emitter on it would require running the wire right down the middle of the component, and it is a visible component in my system, so it would look ugly. It would require either a blaster hidden somewhere, or use RS232. I would prefer the cleaner 232 solution, so it looks like it will be the GC-100-6 (or 12).


I had another thought. I have an 8-port, RS232 code operated matrix switch. It has one input port and 8 out. You can use any ASCII character to trigger switch mode and then transmit a ASCII 0-7 to pick your port. Once that has been sent, it reverts back to a regular RS232 pass through until it receives the trigger signal again. I wonder if I can use iRule to send the triggering ASCII character first, then a number, and then transmit the remote code? I would be able to then control all rs-232 devices from the single GC 232 port (never mind its a $700 switch, it's on a shelf gathering dust, so why not put it to use!).


----------



## wnorris

Also, is anyone concerned about making this investment into an Apple Store app? What if tomorrow Apple decides that the iRule violates their terms of service (because you pay $50 outside of iTunes or something) and they pull the app from their store.


Will those who already have it still be able to use it, or will it delete on sync? And if the app is pulled from the Apple Store, what would your options be then? Does any other app use the same GC hardware? Are they good apps? Or is you whole investment (time and money) lost?


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19895493
> 
> 
> I believe the use of the stereo plug is irrelevant. The two emitters will be wired in series or parallel so only two wires define the termination a dual headed emitter. I know that the GC products can drive a dual headed emitter. What you can do is get 3.5 mm mono Y cable. Do not get a splitter cable which is stereo at the jack and mono at the plugs as it is not wired the way you want. It is used to split the 2 channels of a stereo signal. The Y cable is inexpensive or solder up a pair of jacks in parallel and plug a dual headed emitter into each one. See if any emitter works your components and if so they probably all will. That will give you 4 emitters per port.
> 
> 
> I prefer to use an xantech amplified connecting block to do the splitting but then you need to get the GCX cable to connect that block to the GC unit. about $60-$70 all told (GCX Cable, Amplified block and Power supply).
> 
> 
> With regard to direct connection, be aware that some components will not properly work with a GC output as it is a lower voltage than what the defacto industry standard is. The amplified connecting block solves that issue also. An amplified connecting block will give you 10 ports each port being able to run hundreds of feet over cat 5 and drive 4-8 emitters at the far end.
> 
> 
> While I have split signals for emitters I have never split a signal for direct connection and do not advise it.



Barry, I also have been considering direct connecting my IR connections rather than using an IR emitter. I looked up the xantech and I can get one at Smarthome for $48.79 (and have a power source kicking around already). When I google the GCX Cable, I wasn't sure what that is or where to get it (I assume that you plug one end of the GCX Cable into one of the emitter connections on the itach and the other into the IR RCVR on the Xantech?


One other question, will having the direct connection give a faster response from the device? I have a motorola dct3416 from the Shaw cable company (Calgary, Alberta) and have to have delays of 1 second between each number in order for channels to change channels. I'd like to speed this up and am hoping that direct connecting will accomplish that. Thoughts?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/19893223
> 
> 
> i would think the easiest way to integrate this functionality into irule, using mymovies, without requiring any work on the part of Itai and his development team would be to take advantage of the following facts: 1) all of the cover art images already exist on whatever network share the dune is accessing in order to run mymovies, 2) mymovies uses a sql back end which presumably contains the information to match media paths to cover art image paths, and 3) webpages can be embedded within irule.
> 
> 
> the solution would be to create a dynamic web page that queries the database and uses the results to create a giant table of links, each of which issues the "start movie" command for a specific movie using the dune's tcp/ip command structure and displays the movie's corresponding cover art as what you click on/press to "activate" the link. the page could be hosted on any local pc/server running the appropriate web server (iis, coldfusion, etc), or even using a remote hosting service, provided it allows for database connectivity using whatever language the dynamic page is written in, and you've set your network up properly to also allow for that access. you would then just embed a url to that page into an irule page.
> 
> 
> now we just need to find someone whos capable and willing to do such a thing. i can write sql queries in my sleep, but i've never gotten deep enough into web programming to be able to do whats needed here. maybe i'll put that on my ever growing list of things to look into...



turns out integrating the my movies cover art into irule, with the ability to start a movie just by clicking on the cover, was actually an easier task than i'd anticipated. i've got a successful working proof of concept already and i was able to do it just as i described above. the web page is written in coldfusion since thats the only web language i've got any experience doing database driven pages with. i'm hosting it on the same pc/server that has the mymovies server, as well as all my media. its very basic and unpolished, but i'm mostly a database and server guy, and not much of a web developer. and, like i said, it's just a proof of concept... so who needs polish anyway?


here's how it works: i use a sql query within the web page to pull and format the path to the coverart and the path to the media, both from the mymovies database. the webpage then uses the data from the query to build a one column table, with as many rows as are returned by the query. each row contains a link that is displayed as the movie's cover art, and directs the browser to the dune command to start the movie. much of this is hard coded to work with my specific setup, so if anyone else wants to use it they will need some knowledge of/experience with configuring web servers, writing sql queries, and writing database driven web pages. with that being said, i'll be more than happy to share my code, and my support, with anyone who wants to give it a shot.

here's a youtube video i made which demonstrates the functionality in action


----------



## barrygordon

The GC-CGX cable should be available from ASIhome which has the best prices on xantech devices I have seen. I think it was about $32. The amplified connecting block (791-44) was about $45 and the small PSU was about $12


The GC CGX cable is wired between the GC device and the Xantech amplified connecting block as you described. I believe GC has info on its web site showing just how to do it.


There will be no speed difference, direct connect vs IR emitter. The signal being sent takes the same time, as does the processing no matter what the medium is (air vs wire)


Why you have such long delays is beyond me. I would need more info. On my STB's which are IR controlled the channel numbers go out with no delays foolowed by a cursor select for IR command short numbers.


In good IR work the last off time of any pattern/command is made a long enough duration that it is impossible to send commands too fast. The normal state of an IR device with no signal is off so an IR receiver can not tell the difference between the final off time and "dead time" between commands. The transmitter however, can not start the next command, even in a repeated pattern, until the off time of the last burst completes thereby controlling the maximum rate at which commands can be sent.


In some protocols which use a distinct separate repeat pattern the final off time of the Data burst may be shorter than the final off time of the repeat burst. In those protocols the initial burst is the command and the receiver sees the repeat burst (generally a null pattern) as a command to do the last thing received again


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnorris* /forum/post/19895751
> 
> 
> Also, is anyone concerned about making this investment into an Apple Store app? What if tomorrow Apple decides that the iRule violates their terms of service (because you pay $50 outside of iTunes or something) and they pull the app from their store.
> 
> 
> Will those who already have it still be able to use it, or will it delete on sync? And if the app is pulled from the Apple Store, what would your options be then? Does any other app use the same GC hardware? Are they good apps? Or is you whole investment (time and money) lost?



I'm a refugee from a promising app that supported the GC-100 but never followed through with iTach support although it was mentioned. When I started looking for alternatives I was delighted with what I found here with iRule. It was a fair amount of work to port over, but I think I've already got my $50 worth and the WAF is higher than ever. Sonos and iTach had something to do with that, but this is a darn good app. One thing I especially like about it is that it has the feel of an open source app where a variety of people are pitching in to make this work. I can't say that I understand the business model but I love what everyone is doing here.


That said there are a few sore points:

- There needs to be support for reusable macros in some form. The lack of that feature accounts for the bulk of the work I've put into this app.

- The browser interface for builder is unwieldy. Can the automatic expansion and panning be disabled? It's really annoying to be transported who knows where with simple actions.

- When a macro is defined, delays between commands should be automatically inserted with a user defined default value. The system default of .2s doesn't work for me and so I have to manually create and then edit every delay in my configuration. The previous app that I used had a delay value as part of the command which covered half of that issue.


That's it. Love the app.


----------



## starhubble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnorris* /forum/post/19895751
> 
> 
> Also, is anyone concerned about making this investment into an Apple Store app? What if tomorrow Apple decides that the iRule violates their terms of service (because you pay $50 outside of iTunes or something) and they pull the app from their store.
> 
> 
> Will those who already have it still be able to use it, or will it delete on sync? And if the app is pulled from the Apple Store, what would your options be then? Does any other app use the same GC hardware? Are they good apps? Or is you whole investment (time and money) lost?



Very interesting! What is the author's opinion on this matter?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnorris* /forum/post/19895751
> 
> 
> Also, is anyone concerned about making this investment into an Apple Store app? What if tomorrow Apple decides that the iRule violates their terms of service (because you pay $50 outside of iTunes or something) and they pull the app from their store.
> 
> 
> Will those who already have it still be able to use it, or will it delete on sync? And if the app is pulled from the Apple Store, what would your options be then? Does any other app use the same GC hardware? Are they good apps? Or is you whole investment (time and money) lost?



I think U are thinking into it too much. Any many other apps function the same way. It is no big deal.


----------



## Deepsky4565




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19895677
> 
> 
> Well, as I suggested I might in my other message, I started my computer, updated to the latest J. River update, and determined that I can still control Media Center 15 using the device I created. So I'm not sure what to try next, other than what I've already suggested.



Hi Steve, I re-entered the gateway data, and it worked first time! I have no explanation as I could swear I had tried it several times before. Thanks again!


----------



## pglover19

I am using iRULE to control the lighting in home theater room. I have the Lutron Spacer System that consist of three SPS-600-WH IR dimmer switches in a 3 gang box. I am using the Lutron Spacer System device that someone added to the iRULE database. I am getting inconsistent results using these the IR commands that has been added to the iRULE database.


Anyone on this forum using the Lutron Spacer System?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/19895951
> 
> 
> I have a motorola dct3416 from the Shaw cable company (Calgary, Alberta) and have to have delays of 1 second between each number in order for channels to change channels.



Did you try changing the code repetition in Builder from the default 3 down to 1? It might help you reduce the delay.


Also the direct connection for IR might well work without extra HW. It's at least worth trying it before you buy the Xantech stuff. I'm going to test this with my receiver.


----------



## starhubble

A feature I would really like to see is the ability to send a WOL command to any device instead of just setting it in the PC gateway options. As it is now, as soon as you enter a panel that involves a PC gateway iRule fires up the computer. I would be nice to have a bit more control over this by actually sending the WOL as a command through a button press or entrance sequence.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnorris* /forum/post/19895736
> 
> 
> Well, after looking my gear over again, one device has IR or RS232 only, and the IR sensor is awkwardly located. To put an emitter on it would require running the wire right down the middle of the component, and it is a visible component in my system, so it would look ugly.



The stick on emitters (especially the single ones without the extra visible LED) can often work 6 inches or a foot from the IR sensor (depending on how sensitive the IR receiver is). So you might find a place to hide them and still point them at the receiver.



> Quote:
> I had another thought. I have an 8-port, RS232 code operated matrix switch. It has one input port and 8 out. You can use any ASCII character to trigger switch mode and then transmit a ASCII 0-7 to pick your port. Once that has been sent, it reverts back to a regular RS232 pass through until it receives the trigger signal again. I wonder if I can use iRule to send the triggering ASCII character first, then a number, and then transmit the remote code? I would be able to then control all rs-232 devices from the single GC 232 port.



iRule won't add the extra characters for you, but if you manually add them to the beginning of each code it should work (as long as no delay is needed to switch). Not all device feedback is going to work properly, but you should get feedback from the last device you addressed (which means you can still issue query commands to any device).


----------



## keyvan

*NEW DEVICE TO CONSIDER FOR NEXT IRULE RELEASE*


I have been looking at HDMI control for a while now and have jsut seen this:

http://www.kwikwai.com/product_bridge_uc.php 


Consumer Electronic Control (CEC) is bidirectional serial bus that allows components to control each other across an HDMI cable. You've probably already heard of this system without knowing it as each manufacture gives it its own name, for example 'Bravia Sync' from Sony, 'Kuro Link' from Pioneer and 'SimpLink' from LG. With the new kwikwai unit you can control your AV system from Ethernet with CEC replacing stick on IR emmiters for example. The unit also bridges CEC to USB and RS232 Serial.

Kwikwai as a bridge - Using kwikwai, a HA system can control HDMI devices by participating in the HDMI-CEC exchanges between them. This can happen over IP (telnet or http) or serial connection. Many HDMI-CEC capable devices answer to status queries, and are capable to process IR codes sent over CEC. In many cases, kwikwai can advantageously replace traditional control methods such as IR stickers and RS-232 ports.

In this usage, kwikwai provides a simple an affordable extension of entry/mid level home automation solutions.


From the info on the site it seems that there is also a rich level of feedback and monitoring of data & commands over the CEC bus. This would / may provide a good platform for iRule 2way feedback. I know it is a more costly solution than the GC products, but I think it's well worth adding this to the "officially supported" gateways on iRule.


What do you think??


K


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19896928
> 
> 
> I am using iRULE to control the lighting in home theater room. I have the Lutron Spacer System that consist of three SPS-600-WH IR dimmer switches in a 3 gang box. I am using the Lutron Spacer System device that someone added to the iRULE database. I am getting inconsistent results using these the IR commands that has been added to the iRULE database.
> 
> 
> Anyone on this forum using the Lutron Spacer System?



I just shared my codes. Should be under "Lutron Lighting Spacer". It worked great for my home theater.


----------



## snowriderau

OK didnt get any help on how to resolve my remote, but after a couple of days scratching my head have managed to learn alot about the IR formats and how to convert a LIRC file to be able to used with my GC-100. Also along the way have found greater number of resources so thought I would share my learnings, why there is no converter out ther for this I'm not sure but i'll share what I learned here.


The problem I had was that I havent purchased the ir learner for my GC-100, i had lost my remote for my HDMI matrix switch and only had a lirc file of my codes for this device.


In the end I succesfully managed to do two things.


1. Manually convert a Lirc file to Pronot formatted HEX (cubesys please consider adding this fucntionality)

2. Able to learn commands using my usb ir receiver from my pc, therefore not requiring the purchase of the learner.


How to transfer a LIRC file to pronto Hex.


Lirc files describe the ir format as the header information containing the frequency and device codes that are repeated for all buttons on your remote, and then the individual commands for the buttons in a config file.


The lirc file instructs you in a time measurement of us, what the burst pattern is, with the header showing what burst pattern is a one and what is a zero. The commands are listed in hexadecimal and give you the binary of the device command.


IR signals have basically three components a preamble and a burst sequence firing zeros and ones. Some ir codes have two burst sequences. where the second is the repeating part of the code if the code is to be repeated. All ir remotes have a level of tolerance in them and when learning commands it may look like they are different but there not, your command should have the exact same values for 0 and 1.


There is also a special pause sequence that initiates the command and terminates the command, this is to alert your device that a command is coming and get ready for receiving the command.


The format of LIRCs time measurement is different to Pronto and the GC format. To convert LIRC time of us measurement to prontos which is pulse widths you need to apply the formula.


lirctime*frequency/1000000


this will give you a pulse width number, its not that accurate but good enough you can tweak it later to get better results depending on teh quality of your receiver / flasher. (This method can also be used to improve your learned commands if they are not always working).


How I converted my Lirc file to Pronto Hex format.


1. I extrapolated the full sequence of code from the Lirc file, for me this was.

HEADER+PREDATA (binary Device code)+CODE(binary)+GAP+REPEAT+PTRAIL

this gave me

9017,4411 + (000000101110101)+(00111000 11000111)+50000+(9000,2200)+600

Where binary 0 = (600,500) and 1 =(600,1600)


2. I applied the formula to convert these values to pulse widths. and then had almost a gc compatible code.

343,168,23,19,23,19......rest of device code....23,19,23,19,23,61...rest of command code....1900,342,84,23,0 (i added a zero to keep the number of pairs even.


3. I copied this into GC tool iconvert.exe and created a GC code. this was

sendir,
,1,,,1,[my code above]. Thi sgave me the pronto hex format. I pasted this into irule as found the pronto forat was more stable than a gc code. just had mor eluck with it working.


4. I tested my resukts and checked the remote by using winLirc application. Using my ir usb mce receiver and the rawcodes command, I hooked up the GC-100 emitter to my receiver and played the command.


5. Looking at the raw code output I was able to tweak my code so it was perfect, as there is rounding with teh conversion and the different tollerances with codes I adjusted to get a perfect pulse width values that matched my original lirc code.


6. I then created a template with preamble and device code and terminator string and then just pasted in the different command codes, loaded into iconvert and pasted into irule.


I now have a fully working remote for my HDMI switch.


Another cool thing I found researching what all these formats meant was the program make hex. If you use the above you can usually identify what remote type you have. Using the remote hex you can generate all the known values for your device. This can be very useful in finding discreet codes to operate your machine that exist but are not on your devices remote. Usually most devices that have a toggle action have a hidden code to explicitly turn the device on or off.


Use MakeHex from remote central.com website to generate all possible device codes for a device. I hope the above is of some use to someone, I wish someone else had figured this out and posted when I started this quest as would have taken me an hour instead of 7 to acommplish.


Other useful thing if you have an existing IR receiver thats compatible with Lirc or winLirc then you can use this to learn commands for your GC100. Just run rawcodes fire the command at your receiver, this will list all the pulses and there timings. convert the values to pulse widths as per above and list them in the GC format. Load into your irule and fire your new command at your receiver and compare to your remote. IF you have the patients and the gear (lirc shows you how to make an ir reciever for next to nothing using your audio jack) you can save your self a $100... enjoy...


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deepsky4565* /forum/post/19896869
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, I re-entered the gateway data, and it worked first time! I have no explanation as I could swear I had tried it several times before. Thanks again!



Great! Sometimes it is a little thing your eyes refuse to see. For those interested, the device provides all the commands you need to run J. River Media Center in theater view mode, including play/pause, next, previous, up, down, left, right, enter, backspace, stop, close, theater view, F key, escape, and browse forward.


----------



## Steve Goff

A tip for those who want to modify an image found in the image libraries. You cannot drag and drop an image from an imported image library onto your desktop. The builder thinks you want to drag and drop only to the page you are creating. But when you are browsing the image libraries and click on the eye icon to view a library, you can drag and drop an image from that view to the desktop. I have blank versions of my brass and burled walnut buttons in my steampunk backgrounds library for the iPhone, and I when browsing this library I can drag these images to the desktop, and they are preserved as png files.


EDIT: It looks like the blank brass button got messed up somehow. I'll upload a new version tonight. And I'll check the blank burled walnut button too.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19899237
> 
> 
> A tip for those who want to modify an image found in the image libraries. You cannot drag and drop an image from an imported image library onto your desktop. The builder thinks you want to drag and drop only to the page you are creating. But when you are browsing the image libraries and click on the eye icon to view a library, you can drag and drop an image from that view to the desktop. I have blank versions of my brass and burled walnut buttons in my steampunk backgrounds library for the iPhone, and I when browsing this library I can drag these images to the desktop, and they are preserved as png files.



Great tip, Steve, thanks!


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnorris* /forum/post/19895751
> 
> 
> Also, is anyone concerned about making this investment into an Apple Store app? What if tomorrow Apple decides that the iRule violates their terms of service (because you pay $50 outside of iTunes or something) and they pull the app from their store.
> 
> 
> Will those who already have it still be able to use it, or will it delete on sync? And if the app is pulled from the Apple Store, what would your options be then? Does any other app use the same GC hardware? Are they good apps? Or is you whole investment (time and money) lost?



Apple does not have an issue with our solution. Apple gets many sales based on our app of their iPods and iPads where people purchase additional devices to use as remotes in the home.


Our stance is that the app is a simple container but the majority of the work (images, interface creation, macros, commands, etc.) is all done in another platform outside the app and the free app just facilitates. Just as plenty of vendors sell products such as hardware for money outside the iTunes store and give an app away for free.


In theory, we can charge $1 for the app if Apple cares.


Apple is not in the business of just pulling apps, they have little incentive to do that when they are making record sales based on the app solutions.


----------



## szsori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *szsori* /forum/post/19889514
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the codes working for an Optoma HD65? The library codes don't work for me. I really just need the power on/off code. Discreet would be nice, but I think I read that the Optoma doesn't have them.



Since I can't find the right codes anywhere and nobody is responding to this, what are my options for learning the code in iRule? It seems ridiculous having to spend $75 to learn a single code for a relatively popular device.


I did find a ncf file for a ProntoNEO for the HD73, which I'm guessing uses similar IR codes, but it appears to be a binary file and I have no clue how to get the codes out of it. http://files.remotecentral.com/view/...projector.html 


Any guidance is appreciated.

*Also feature suggestion:*

Would love to see a control be able to have its repeat speed be exponential instead of linear. For example, it'd be nice to have my volume or Dune up/down controls start slow and become faster the longer I hold that button. This would just need a speed increase per step/second.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keyvan* /forum/post/19897424
> 
> *NEW DEVICE TO CONSIDER FOR NEXT IRULE RELEASE*
> 
> 
> I have been looking at HDMI control for a while now and have jsut seen this:
> 
> http://www.kwikwai.com/product_bridge_uc.php
> 
> 
> Consumer Electronic Control (CEC) is bidirectional serial bus that allows components to control each other across an HDMI cable. You've probably already heard of this system without knowing it as each manufacture gives it its own name, for example 'Bravia Sync' from Sony, 'Kuro Link' from Pioneer and 'SimpLink' from LG. With the new kwikwai unit you can control your AV system from Ethernet with CEC replacing stick on IR emmiters for example. The unit also bridges CEC to USB and RS232 Serial.
> 
> Kwikwai as a bridge - Using kwikwai, a HA system can control HDMI devices by participating in the HDMI-CEC exchanges between them. This can happen over IP (telnet or http) or serial connection. Many HDMI-CEC capable devices answer to status queries, and are capable to process IR codes sent over CEC. In many cases, kwikwai can advantageously replace traditional control methods such as IR stickers and RS-232 ports.
> 
> In this usage, kwikwai provides a simple an affordable extension of entry/mid level home automation solutions.
> 
> 
> From the info on the site it seems that there is also a rich level of feedback and monitoring of data & commands over the CEC bus. This would / may provide a good platform for iRule 2way feedback. I know it is a more costly solution than the GC products, but I think it's well worth adding this to the "officially supported" gateways on iRule.
> 
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> 
> K



I think this is a great idea. I have a similar device that will take RS232 and convert to CEC coming this week for testing. I will report back after I get a chance to play with it. I think this could be a nice solution for many people as an additional Gateway option.


The item you linked to is over $350, I am looking for a solution that will be closer in price to our other Gateway options.


----------



## barrygordon

The capability you are asking for, non linear acceleration has many issues.


First of all, the rate of sending commands is always limited. You can't send one before the prior one finishes.


Secondly most devices handle that when thay have received a specified number of identical commands per unit of time they accelerate the action. My STB's do that on navigation commands. I don't think the Dune does that but that is probably where it belongs.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/19891663
> 
> 
> But it is the individual devices that are associated with gateways, not the pages. It is certainly possible to drive multiple gateways from one page or one button for that matter.
> 
> 
> I use two iTachs, one that controls the bedroom TV and one that controls the AV stack in my living room which provides the DirecTV source to the bedroom TV. The page I use for viewing TV in the bedroom communicates with both iTachs to do this.



You are correct, you can use multiple Gateways on the same Panel, Page and even button.


----------



## szsori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19899470
> 
> 
> The capability you are asking for, non linear acceleration has many issues.
> 
> 
> First of all, the rate of sending commands is always limited. You can't send one before the prior one finishes.



Obviously there's a maximum speed that it'd be able to accelerate to based on the amount of time each command takes. Isn't that already implemented with the normal repeat functionality, though?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19899470
> 
> 
> Secondly most devices handle that when thay have received a specified number of identical commands per unit of time they accelerate the action. My STB's do that on navigation commands. I don't think the Dune does that but that is probably where it belongs.



The scaling wasn't happening with my Pioneer VSX-1020-K's volume control either, nor my DVR's control up/down functionality. Perhaps I should just try increasing the repeat speed and see if that works.


Regardless, I don't think it'd be an issue as long as the scaling was disabled by default. Similar to the repeat on hold functionality, with some devices it wouldn't work while others would greatly benefit from it. Like repeat on hold, it'd be up to the user to determine if it's necessary or not.


Any help on my Optoma HD65 issue, anyone? Bueller. Bueller...


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19899265
> 
> 
> Great tip, Steve, thanks!



Sure. It isn't that I particularly like the idea that someone could take one of my backgrounds and screw it up or cannibalize it in Photoshop or Gimp, but I realize that it can happen. And if someone wants to take a blank button and add a logo or icon on top, I'm glad to help them do it if I can't do it for them.


----------



## Steen0404

Hi


I have bought a Sony receiver STR-DA3600ES and also have an IPad. I then bought Irule to design a remote cotton app, but I can't get any connection. Does anybody have experience with combination ?


Steen H


----------



## chrissou

Is there any dead Line for NeXT release ?

Is there any beta tester which use 2.0 ?

thanks a lot


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrissou* /forum/post/19900375
> 
> 
> Is there any dead Line for NeXT release ?
> 
> Is there any beta tester which use 2.0 ?
> 
> thanks a lot



Beta testing is progressing on the feedback side. We are currently working with the testers to find the limits of the feedback capabilities so we can support as many devices as possible.


There is no firm deadline right now, but my hope is that with the next round of enhancements (in the next week) the testers will be able to finally test some of the devices that were giving us issues.


----------



## chrissou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19900424
> 
> 
> Beta testing is progressing on the feedback side. We are currently working with the testers to find the limits of the feedback capabilities so we can support as many devices as possible.
> 
> 
> There is no firm deadline right now, but my hope is that with the next round of enhancements (in the next week) the testers will be able to finally test some of the devices that were giving us issues.



Very good news









Thanks for your work









If you search a beta tester, don't forget me !









I can test feed-back side on my Denon 4306 usine rs232 over IP


----------



## wnorris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19899413
> 
> 
> Apple does not have an issue with our solution. Apple gets many sales based on our app of their iPods and iPads where people purchase additional devices to use as remotes in the home.
> 
> 
> Our stance is that the app is a simple container but the majority of the work (images, interface creation, macros, commands, etc.) is all done in another platform outside the app and the free app just facilitates. Just as plenty of vendors sell products such as hardware for money outside the iTunes store and give an app away for free.
> 
> 
> In theory, we can charge $1 for the app if Apple cares.
> 
> 
> Apple is not in the business of just pulling apps, they have little incentive to do that when they are making record sales based on the app solutions.



I'm not saying you are doing anything wrong, just that Apple's decisions can be arbitrary. While they may not have a problem with how your app is marketed now, they might change their mind in the future (maybe apple decides to make an iPad remote).


Apples has pulled over 8000 apps from their store. Sometimes there is no good explanation. Other times they have cited low review scores/poor quality, improper price structure, not enough downloads, etc. VLC media player app was pulled because someone sued VLC. No verdict or judgement was made (lawsuit had only been filed). Apple wanted no part in it, at just dropped the app upon notification of the lawsuit. Who's to say someone wouldn't file a lawsuit against iRule (justified or not) and how Apple would respond to that.


I was just wondering if any thought gone into how iRule or the Builder could be used if Apple dropped it (Android I guess? Jailbroken device? Something else?).


iRule is an investment in software, in Apple hardware, and in gateway hardware. How much of it is lost if Apple dropped the app from the store?


I did learn that if Apple drops an app from their store, it will automatically be removed from iTunes (without notice) the next time you start the software. The next time you sync your device, it will be removed from there (without notice).


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/19897444
> 
> 
> I just shared my codes. Should be under "Lutron Lighting Spacer". It worked great for my home theater.



There is 3 entries in the iRULE database for the device "Lutron Lighting Spacer". See attachement.. Not sure which one is your.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnorris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> After reading some more, I see that someone has already made a Popcorn Hour panel in iRule that does exactly what the poster wanted for the Dune. It displays cover art and you can play it with a touch. But this is because PH created a media server with the required controls to make it possible. The solution used YAMJ and PH media server.
> 
> 
> Dune may get there one day...



You are correct other than PH did not create the media server, a user and programmer called ithiel did....

Just giving due credit to the creator....


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steen0404* /forum/post/19899708
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> I have bought a Sony receiver STR-DA3600ES and also have an IPad. I then bought Irule to design a remote cotton app, but I can't get any connection. Does anybody have experience with combination ?
> 
> 
> Steen H



Well it certianly looks like your receiver is capable of being controlled via network commands, but do you have the codes available? I don't see network commands for a sony receiver in the iRule device library, without them it just won't work. What commands did you assign to the buttons?


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19896100
> 
> 
> The GC-CGX cable should be available from ASIhome which has the best prices on xantech devices I have seen. I think it was about $32. The amplified connecting block (791-44) was about $45 and the small PSU was about $12
> 
> 
> The GC CGX cable is wired between the GC device and the Xantech amplified connecting block as you described. I believe GC has info on its web site showing just how to do it.
> 
> 
> There will be no speed difference, direct connect vs IR emitter. The signal being sent takes the same time, as does the processing no matter what the medium is (air vs wire)
> 
> 
> Why you have such long delays is beyond me. I would need more info. On my STB's which are IR controlled the channel numbers go out with no delays foolowed by a cursor select for IR command short numbers.
> 
> 
> In good IR work the last off time of any pattern/command is made a long enough duration that it is impossible to send commands too fast. The normal state of an IR device with no signal is off so an IR receiver can not tell the difference between the final off time and "dead time" between commands. The transmitter however, can not start the next command, even in a repeated pattern, until the off time of the last burst completes thereby controlling the maximum rate at which commands can be sent.
> 
> 
> In some protocols which use a distinct separate repeat pattern the final off time of the Data burst may be shorter than the final off time of the repeat burst. In those protocols the initial burst is the command and the receiver sees the repeat burst (generally a null pattern) as a command to do the last thing received again



Barry and Kriksemaj99, thank you for your replies. Barry, the device I'm using is described as 'Shaw Cable Box'. Kriksemaj99, I tried your suggestion of reducing the 'all codes repetition' down from 3 to 1 and reducing the dealy to 0.2. I got all excited when it appeared to be working but it wasn't consistent (I tried testing it with two channel buttons - one for channel 222 and one for channel 218). Most often it would get the first two numbers but not the third. I tried increasing the delay from 0.2 to 0.3 and so on up to 0.5 but was still not getting the third number consistently.


Unfortunately I can't test any further tonight as 'she who must be obeyed' is watching American Idol on the PVR...


----------



## mastermaybe

Huge thread to sift through. 3 basic questions about irule.


1. I currently run the Denon app on my iPad/iPhone to control my 4311 AVR. It's fine I suppose, but definitely not as responsive as an IR. Not the end of the world, but not nuts about the hit or miss nature of the button response. Can I expect the same with irule?


2. Is it safe to say that if it (desired component) can be networked, it can be controlled by irule (for the most part). Meaning will all of my components work: DirectTV H23 SAT BOX, Denon 4311 AVR, AppleTV 2, Sony BDP CX 960 BD changer, and Pioneer Kuro 6020?


3. Really just wondering how much further I'm ahead with this over my Harmony One. Love the sex appeal of iPad control, but if the control is "gummy", I need to integrate an IR blaster, or much else, it quickly loses it's appeal.


Thanks for any input.


James


----------



## Steve Goff

I've been asked to share the new backgrounds I've been working on. Whereas my earlier stuff involved gears, wood, leather, and rusty, grungy brass in a Steampunk theme, the new ones involve the chrome, brushed metal, and cool colors of the streamline styles of the 30s and 50s. At least I think that is where I'm going with them.


In any event, these are just experiments, but I can share what I have, which is a couple of iPad backgrounds and a few iPhone backgrounds. I've just shared the iPad backgrounds, under the fairly obvious name Steve's Streamlined iPad Backgrounds. I'll do the same with the iPhone backgrounds, substituting iPhone for iPad in the name. Either can be found using the search term Streamlined.


Here are examples of each:


----------



## snowriderau




szsori said:


> I did find a ncf file for a ProntoNEO for the HD73, which I'm guessing uses similar IR codes, but it appears to be a binary file and I have no clue how to get the codes out of it.  [URL='http://files.remotecentral.c...iew/6229-15847-1/optoma_hd73_projector.html[/
> 
> 
> I had similar issues, and of the same mindset. If you have a pronto file in binary it will be CCF, search for an app to decode your ccf file. Or search remotecentral.com for your device.
> 
> 
> Alternately try the program MakeHex downloadable from remotecentral, if its a standard device you can auto generate all the codes using this program if you know the device number.
> 
> 
> Basically if you have a binary pronto file its referred to as CCF file, decode this and you will have your hexadecimal code string. think its called CCF tools.


----------



## archizoreu

nice interface steve !


----------



## archizoreu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/19896024
> 
> 
> turns out integrating the my movies cover art into irule, with the ability to start a movie just by clicking on the cover, was actually an easier task than i'd anticipated. i've got a successful working proof of concept already and i was able to do it just as i described above. the web page is written in coldfusion since thats the only web language i've got any experience doing database driven pages with. i'm hosting it on the same pc/server that has the mymovies server, as well as all my media. its very basic and unpolished, but i'm mostly a database and server guy, and not much of a web developer. and, like i said, it's just a proof of concept... so who needs polish anyway?
> 
> 
> here's how it works: i use a sql query within the web page to pull and format the path to the coverart and the path to the media, both from the mymovies database. the webpage then uses the data from the query to build a one column table, with as many rows as are returned by the query. each row contains a link that is displayed as the movie's cover art, and directs the browser to the dune command to start the movie. much of this is hard coded to work with my specific setup, so if anyone else wants to use it they will need some knowledge of/experience with configuring web servers, writing sql queries, and writing database driven web pages. with that being said, i'll be more than happy to share my code, and my support, with anyone who wants to give it a shot.
> 
> here's a youtube video i made which demonstrates the functionality in action



Hi!


I am exactly in the same configuration than you !


But with Xbmc, i'am trying to wrote some perl script to query and use active perl to format the response and push it in web page that show me covert art from my xbmc. (and everything else)



I would like to show you're SQL & web server script to compare and adapte mine.


And next , i have a big question. I your demo, you clic on a movie, and everything start ?

Because for me, when i clic on a webpage only the XBMC respond.


How did you put IRULE macro ( TV ON , AMp ON, popcorn ON) and next just the movie start ?)


Or you have some "auto detect" when you're popcorn start ?


thx for answer .


See ya !


Archizor !


----------



## bryanchicken

Steve, excellent backgrounds! Already using steampunk in my irule demo












Next release: Will android devices be supported in the next release? I currently don't have a tablet, but i want one, preferably without the cost of ipad.


Cheers.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/19901816
> 
> 
> Huge thread to sift through. 3 basic questions about irule.
> 
> 
> 1. I currently run the Denon app on my iPad/iPhone to control my 4311 AVR. It's fine I suppose, but definitely not as responsive as an IR. Not the end of the world, but not nuts about the hit or miss nature of the button response. Can I expect the same with irule?
> 
> 
> 2. Is it safe to say that if it (desired component) can be networked, it can be controlled by irule (for the most part). Meaning will all of my components work: DirectTV H23 SAT BOX, Denon 4311 AVR, AppleTV 2, Sony BDP CX 960 BD changer, and Pioneer Kuro 6020?
> 
> 
> 3. Really just wondering how much further I'm ahead with this over my Harmony One. Love the sex appeal of iPad control, but if the control is "gummy", I need to integrate an IR blaster, or much else, it quickly loses it's appeal.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.
> 
> 
> James



1. If you want to checkout the performance of IP control of the Denon, use the 14 day trial and import the device called Denon RS232/TCP AV Receiver. You can easily map volume, mute and input selection and get a feel for how responsive the Denon is to IP control.


2. Not every device that has an Ethernet port has IP control and some devices have either not been implemented or there is no open protocol. The AppleTV and the Sony BD player are not IP controllable at this time with the iRule.


3. The final decision is obviously yours. We are able to do many things that the Harmony does not but you will need to determine what works best for you.


The other advantage is that we are constantly adding functionality since we are a software solution so new features and capabilities are coming, something that Harmony can't do.


----------



## bryanchicken

Next release: Will android devices be supported in the next release? I currently don't have a tablet, but i want one, preferably without the cost of ipad.


Oh, and what about UPnP? Is that still in the pipeline?


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnorris* /forum/post/19900487
> 
> 
> I did learn that if Apple drops an app from their store, it will automatically be removed from iTunes (without notice) the next time you start the software. The next time you sync your device, it will be removed from there (without notice).



That's not true. I'm using an app that has been pulled (and for good reason, they don't just do it for fun you know). Nothing disappearing from my computer.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19902865
> 
> 
> 1. If you want to checkout the performance of IP control of the Denon, use the 14 day trial and import the device called Denon RS232/TCP AV Receiver. You can easily map volume, mute and input selection and get a feel for how responsive the Denon is to IP control.
> 
> 
> 2. Not every device that has an Ethernet port has IP control and some devices have either not been implemented or there is no open protocol. The AppleTV and the Sony BD player are not IP controllable at this time with the iRule.
> 
> 
> 3. The final decision is obviously yours. We are able to do many things that the Harmony does not but you will need to determine what works best for you.
> 
> 
> The other advantage is that we are constantly adding functionality since we are a software solution so new features and capabilities are coming, something that Harmony can't do.



thanks,


So then, for the units that must be controlled through IR, I'm assuming there's some kind of IR "blaster" that's integrated into my network?


I'm just looking at the total cost of this. I have a router with 4 ports, and I'd have a bit of problem right from the start, as I'm already using all four of them on my SAT box, AVR, BD Changer, and Kuro. Adding a 5th for a IR x-mitter would be an issue.


BTW: I may not know what I speak of here re this networked IR x-mitter, I just cannot think of another way to integrate IR with network control on one device (ipad and iphone).


This IS something I really want to do, I just need to be mindful of total cost and I don't want to lose too much of the nearly instantaneous response of IR.


ONE last item: both my wife and I have an iphone AND I have an ipad. Does the fee include the ability to put irule on all 3 of these devices?


gracias again,

James


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/19901626
> 
> 
> ... I tried your suggestion of reducing the 'all codes repetition' down from 3 to 1 and reducing the dealy to 0.2. I got all excited when it appeared to be working but it wasn't consistent (I tried testing it with two channel buttons - one for channel 222 and one for channel 218). Most often it would get the first two numbers but not the third. I tried increasing the delay from 0.2 to 0.3 and so on up to 0.5 but was still not getting the third number consistently.



I don't know why you're having to include a long delay. Maybe the codes you have include more than a single repeat?


On a different note I'm almost certain you will be able to connect the iTach IR output directly to the IR input jack on your equipment with a standard 1/8" mono cable (not that it will solve your problem with the channel numbers). My receiver works fine that way, even with a 3.3V IR signal (not an iTach). I believe the iTach uses 5V so it should work without the expensive GC-CGX cable (or is it the GC-CXG? Good naming convention guys!!).


----------



## Mizell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/19903118
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> So then, for the units that must be controlled through IR, I'm assuming there's some kind of IR "blaster" that's integrated into my network?
> 
> 
> I'm just looking at the total cost of this. I have a router with 4 ports, and I'd have a bit of problem right from the start, as I'm already using all four of them on my SAT box, AVR, BD Changer, and Kuro. Adding a 5th for a IR x-mitter would be an issue.
> 
> 
> BTW: I may not know what I speak of here re this networked IR x-mitter, I just cannot think of another way to integrate IR with network control on one device (ipad and iphone).
> 
> 
> This IS something I really want to do, I just need to be mindful of total cost and I don't want to lose too much of the nearly instantaneous response of IR.
> 
> 
> ONE last item: both my wife and I have an iphone AND I have an ipad. Does the fee include the ability to put irule on all 3 of these devices?
> 
> 
> gracias again,
> 
> James



James


In regards to the delay of IR, I have not found this to be an issue in any way. The WiFi signal conversion latency is quite forgettable and my clients have never complained or noticed an issue.


Yes, you do need a Gateway device for anything requiring IR integration. iRule works quite well with Global Cache products and you'll find the iTach devices to be quite reasonably priced ($100 for the hard wired IP2IR and roughly $115 for the WiFi version) If your router is out of ports, you can either spring for the WiFi version I mentioned, or simply pick up a cheap switch. The iTach devices all have 3 IR ports that can be split to accommodate a total of 6 emitters for 6 devices or you can simply use a Blaster to wash the face of everything off of the 3rd port.


Now, your last question. iRule allows the end user to place the software on as many devices as that user owns, so all 3 of your devices can be used. They cannot, however, be made differently; you simply load the same Panels and Builder into each device (obviously the iPhone would be different from the iPad) Simply, your girlfriend can't have one color background and different design than the one on your iPhone and should you pick up another iPad in the future, this one can be loaded as well.


You already have the expensive pieces to this puzzle. $50 for the software and another $100 for the Gateway is fairly reasonable, in my opinion, for the vast array of options and customization that iRule has to offer.


Good Luck


----------



## mastermaybe

thanks Mizell. I obviously wasn't familiar with the IR Gateway device you described, but it works just as I thought. Bit pricey to me, but whatever I guess.


It looks like I may just have to give the trial a go. "Programming" a Harmony or these things can be looked at one of two ways, IMO: fun, or a chore.


Given the highly customizeable nature of this software though, it could be the former in this case.


BTW: my Kuro 6020 IS network controllable, correct? That's one device I do NOT want to have to run a wired IR x-mitter to (it's wall-mounted and looks pretty). Havin an in-room blaster away from my components wouldn't work well in my scenario.


thanks for all the help!


James


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/19903627
> 
> 
> my Kuro 6020 IS network controllable, correct?



I don't believe it is, but would be happy to learn otherwise since I have two of them. One of mine is wall mounted and has a IR emitter on it. It is completely unnoticeable.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/19903654
> 
> 
> I don't believe it is, but would be happy to learn otherwise since I have two of them. One of mine is wall mounted and has a IR emitter on it. It is completely unnoticeable.



The IR receiver on it (the kuro) is near the bottom left, right? I'm sure it's not horrible, but I'd rather not run a wire from the underside to a big zit on the front, lol. How long are these wires to these xmitters anyway? I'd need about 20 feet to go from the itach to the kuro front.


Just thought I noticed that a DirecTV SAT box had an emitter attached to it too during a how-to vid. Man, I thought that was at least network controlled. Perhaps it IS and that was just an old video?


Ahh, the perils of automation.


James


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/19903778
> 
> 
> The IR receiver on it (the kuro) is near the bottom left, right?



Bottom right. A blaster anywhere in the room might work. The only IR I send to my Kuro is ON/OFF.


----------



## keyvan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19899456
> 
> 
> I think this is a great idea. I have a similar device that will take RS232 and convert to CEC coming this week for testing. I will report back after I get a chance to play with it. I think this could be a nice solution for many people as an additional Gateway option.
> 
> 
> The item you linked to is over $350, I am looking for a solution that will be closer in price to our other Gateway options.



Good to see you're already on the case.









This is the first device I have seen which is commercially available. I am sure it's not the only, or the best value device. This one does look a bit pricey and a little "geeky" given the software which comes with it... But I am pleased that you are embracing the CEC protocol - this standard holds a lot of promise and if the manufacturers work to a set of established standards it should help us to get over issues "not publishing codes" which already exist particularly for flat panels which have IP or serial ports for which command sets are not provided.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. I'm using an app that has been pulled (and for good reason, they don't just do it for fun you know). Nothing disappearing from my computer.



While Apple DOES have a "kill switch" it's not often used. It would normally only be used for malware.


When an app is pulled from the store, you can continue to use it.


I have issues with the payment model. I think it's a significant risk. Apple may be OK with it today, but they are known to change their minds. It certainly seems to skirt the intent of the app store.


Just from a logical and ethical standpoint, ("if I were Steve Jobs") it seems to me the test should be whether the product stands on it's own without the app. Is the "free" app just an enhancement to some existing service or product? The AVS Forum app I'm typing on right now would pass that test. IRule would not.


----------



## Someone00

Barry could you help me out with some Pronto Hex Codes that work with my Pronto but do not work with the iTach device. Thanks


Power ON


0000 0071 0000 0032 0081 003F 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0AAB


Power OFF


0000 0071 0000 0032 0081 003F 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0AAB


Comp 1


0000 0071 0000 0032 0081 0040 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0011 0AAB


----------



## szsori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19905019
> 
> 
> I have issues with the payment model. I think it's a significant risk. Apple may be OK with it today, but they are known to change their minds. It certainly seems to skirt the intent of the app store.
> 
> 
> Just from a logical and ethical standpoint, ("if I were Steve Jobs") it seems to me the test should be whether the product stands on it's own without the app. Is the "free" app just an enhancement to some existing service or product? The AVS Forum app I'm typing on right now would pass that test. IRule would not.



People have explained why Apple shouldn't have an issue with it, but if you still have an issue then don't buy it.


There are a number of other apps that require separate software, hardware, or subscriptions to be able to use (Netflix, for example). Even if Apple did remove the app from the store, it's highly unlikely they'd force an uninstall on everyone that was already using it, since there would be legal consequences for them. At the very worst, the developer would simply have to repackage it so the app cost $50 and the iBuilder license was free.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *szsori* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> People have explained why Apple shouldn't have an issue with it, but if you still have an issue then don't buy it.



I haven't. Now, don't you think others should be informed of the potential risk?


I might yet buy it, which is why I'm here, as well as, frankly, there's lots of good info in this forum regardless of which remote solution you are using. If I do buy it I'll be aware that I might just have to start over with some other solution.



> Quote:
> There are a number of other apps that require separate software, hardware, or subscriptions to be able to use (Netflix, for example).



Netflix does not require the Netflix app in order to function. Your Netflix subscription gets you downloads on whatever device you might like to stream to, including your PC, Roku Box, your TV,etc. The free app is a doodle for the service. Nice, but not necessary.


IRule is not functional without the app.


The argument that it sells Apple devices is a rationalization, IMO.



> Quote:
> Even if Apple did remove the app from the store, it's highly unlikely they'd force an uninstall on everyone that was already using it



Agreed.



> Quote:
> since there would be legal consequences for them.



Not sure I agree there. Depends on interpretation of the developer agreement. I think they wouldn't do it because so far they have only one so in the most extreme of cases, and Apple doesn't like to alienate customers.



> Quote:
> At the very worst, the developer would simply have to repackage it so the app cost $50 and the iBuilder license was free.



I think that would depend on how egregious they felt any violation might be. While I think that would be the likely outcome I wouldn't rule-out Banning the app. I'd imagine, though, that Apple would rather have the fifteen bucks than not.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19905243
> 
> 
> IRule is not functional without the app.



It will be when it is available on Android.


----------



## Steve Goff

Whether the iRule app meets Apple's requirements has been discussed at length before, and we are not going to achieve agreement by doing so again. I understand the argument, and nonetheless assent to the potential risks. I don't need to to be warned again, however much you need to do so repeatedly.


----------



## mastermaybe

I don't want to stoke the coals, but I feel this is a legitimate concern as well, and it is the unfortunate nature of threads hundreds of pages long to have topics re-visited from time to time.


I can assure you that I (and others) would be highly unlikely to discover the few pages somewhere within this thread where it's been discussed before. Sorry.


So in that light, I'm grateful to have learned about this _possibility_/outcome, down the road.


That said, I will still also likely purchase but think it's best to just let it lie for now.


Respectfully,

James


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19905449
> 
> 
> I don't need to to be warned again



Using the same logic as "don't buy it, then"...


... don't read it, then


It's a big thread, and stuff gets lost. Just helping to keep people fully-informed.


I'd be much more comfortable with this app if the fee were through the app store, and the design tools ran on my PC and not a hosted service.


----------



## wnorris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19905617
> 
> 
> Using the same logic as "don't buy it, then"...
> 
> 
> ... don't read it, then
> 
> 
> It's a big thread, and stuff gets lost. Just helping to keep people fully-informed.
> 
> 
> I'd be much more comfortable with this app if the fee were through the app store, and the design tools ran on my PC and not a hosted service.



I didn't realize the software was hosted. I thought it was a download That was one of my major strikes against Harmony, that setup was hosted. I guess it will be a strike against iRule too.


Hmm... more to think about. Between learning that and Barry's comments on Remote Central that the Builder software was like a 0.3 version of PEP, it's given me pause now.


----------



## Zellarman

Geez, all this talk about whether iRule is going to last and if Apple is going to pull the app.


Itai, maybe you should just charge $60 for the app, and a free builder. I'm sure the additional $10 will cover whatever Apple's take on the transaction might be. I don't think there's anyone knowing what this program does that would've had a problem spending the extra $10.


Any chance of the software becoming downloadable?


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19905881
> 
> 
> I don't think there's anyone knowing what this program does that would've had a problem spending the extra $10.



Some of us are counting on the fact that we can use the program on as many devices as we like without paying tribute to Apple or anyone else. Over time, tablets will become cheap and plentiful. I expect to be able to load my iRule setup on various hand-me-down devices without needing to license each one.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some of us are counting on the fact that we can use the program on as many devices as we like without paying tribute to Apple or anyone else.



Actually, that's how Apple's app licensing works. You can run any iOS app on as many IOS devices as you own without paying for each device. Of course, that wouldn't extend to Android or other platforms.


----------



## jtara

Apple has given publishers of E-Reader apps until June 30 to bring their apps under compliance with App Store Review Guideline 11.2:


"11.2 Apps utilizing a system other than the In App Purchase API (IAP) to purchase content, functionality, or services in an app will be rejected"

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/01/a...ct-ipad-users/ 


It's a bit different scenario, as these apps allow the ongoing purchase of add-ons (e.g. books).


But close enough to be a concern.


----------



## Dan Hitchman

Are there other, cheaper TCP/IP pad devices that could be used _besides_ the Apple products... and hopefully _not_ phone company based (like Android) that could use software like this?


I _do not_ like the Steve Jobs/Apple model of doing business. I also don't want to have to buy into a specific wireless company just to control my home equipment.


The thought of buying a TCP/IP to IR device (like Global Cache --- though they need more affordable units that control large, multi-zone systems) doesn't bother me as it's just another interesting way of controlling Whole House systems, but to be locked into a particular "remote" or "touchscreen" to use it does.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19906341
> 
> 
> Actually, that's how Apple's app licensing works. You can run any iOS app on as many IOS devices as you own without paying for each device. Of course, that wouldn't extend to Android or other platforms.



Not really. I would have to buy a second license for my wife's ipad/iphone under your scenario.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19905617
> 
> 
> Using the same logic as "don't buy it, then"...
> 
> 
> ... don't read it, then
> 
> 
> It's a big thread, and stuff gets lost. Just helping to keep people fully-informed.
> 
> 
> I'd be much more comfortable with this app if the fee were through the app store, and the design tools ran on my PC and not a hosted service.




The only time U keep people "informed" is when U bring up something negative re: the app.


The app isn't going anywhere. It will not get banned. So much "the sky is falling talk". is this how people live their lives, looking at what could go wrong instead of what is good at the moment. my goodness be happy with it now and down the road if anything happens deal with it then.


what about all the people who have bought crestron setups and the dealer goes out of business. what then. they want to add a bluray player to their setup and they got no keys to the castle. what then? same thing as if the app suddenly was banned.


what about all the pronto and nevo users out there? ya the remotes work now but what about when windows comes out with a new operating system and they can't add that new bluray player to the remote cause the builder app doesn't work on the new os.


you can drive yourself nuts thinking about this stuff especially with this hobby and business when everything changes so quickly. you will never keep up.


just be happy in the now and worry about tomorrow when it comes. . . tomorrow.


jim


----------



## OAH

I really want this functionality but will have difficulty with the sql strings.












absolootbs said:


> turns out integrating the my movies cover art into irule, with the ability to start a movie just by clicking on the cover, was actually an easier task than i'd anticipated. i've got a successful working proof of concept already and i was able to do it just as i described above. the web page is written in coldfusion since thats the only web language i've got any experience doing database driven pages with. i'm hosting it on the same pc/server that has the mymovies server, as well as all my media. its very basic and unpolished, but i'm mostly a database and server guy, and not much of a web developer. and, like i said, it's just a proof of concept... so who needs polish anyway?
> 
> 
> here's how it works: i use a sql query within the web page to pull and format the path to the coverart and the path to the media, both from the mymovies database. the webpage then uses the data from the query to build a one column table, with as many rows as are returned by the query. each row contains a link that is displayed as the movie's cover art, and directs the browser to the dune command to start the movie. much of this is hard coded to work with my specific setup, so if anyone else wants to use it they will need some knowledge of/experience with configuring web servers, writing sql queries, and writing database driven web pages. with that being said, i'll be more than happy to share my code, and my support, with anyone who wants to give it a shot.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan Hitchman* /forum/post/19906761
> 
> 
> hopefully _not_ phone company based (like Android)



Android is not intrinsically phone company based. There will be plenty of Android tablets without phone service. My enthusiasm for iRule is predicated on its ultimate availability for Android. Proprietary systems like Apple motivate me to look for alternatives as well. I look forward to deleting iTunes for good.


----------



## szsori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19906545
> 
> 
> Apple has given publishers of E-Reader apps until June 30 to bring their apps under compliance with App Store Review Guideline 11.2:
> 
> 
> "11.2 Apps utilizing a system other than the In App Purchase API (IAP) to purchase content, functionality, or services in an app will be rejected"
> 
> http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/01/a...ct-ipad-users/
> 
> 
> It's a bit different scenario, as these apps allow the ongoing purchase of add-ons (e.g. books).
> 
> 
> But close enough to be a concern.



It's not anywhere close to being related, actually. Key phrase is "in an app". That means specifically that purchases made inside of the app itself must use their API, but says nothing about things purchased outside the app.


Honestly, it really seems like you're just trying to make something out of nothing with this. The fact that we're discussing that it's almost definitely not a problem means that your point about it depending on "how egregious they felt any violation might be" is really a non-point. Based on my own extensive experience with software licenses and the App Store, I'm confident it's nothing to be worried about.


I do think that people should be aware that it's a hosted program, and as such there are the potential issues with that, but that's not in any way about Apple. I would love to see the developer eventually work on a non-hosted GUI, but that would obviously be a LOT of work.


----------



## IGO2XS

I always enjoy reading the Irule thread at night and much to my dismay I see the trashing of the product. I do wonder the intentions of those who speak negatively about iRule. Really, what is your point?( please dont answer, I have heard enough







) You don't like iRule find another option...maybe another thread







........ i am here to learn about iRule







.....not Apple. There are a few key people on this thread who selflessly devote their time and resources to help those of use who are not as qualified........thank you!







So, can we get back to making buttons, programming, and sitting on our rear ends operating our tv's with our iphones!!!!!! what a life...


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *igo2xs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i always enjoy reading the irule thread at night and much to my dismay i see the trashing of the product. I do wonder the intentions of those who speak negatively about irule. Really, what is your point?( please dont answer, i have heard enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) you don't like irule find another option...maybe another thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ I am here to learn about irule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....not apple. There are a few key people on this thread who selflessly devote their time and resources to help those of use who are not as qualified........thank you!:d so, can we get back to making buttons, programming, and sitting on our rear ends operating our tv's with our iphones!!!!!! What a life...



amen!!!!


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/19908010
> 
> 
> I always enjoy reading the Irule thread at night and much to my dismay I see the trashing of the product. I do wonder the intentions of those who speak negatively about iRule. Really, what is your point?( please dont answer, I have heard enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) You don't like iRule find another option...maybe another thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ i am here to learn about iRule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....not Apple. There are a few key people on this thread who selflessly devote their time and resources to help those of use who are not as qualified........thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, can we get back to making buttons, programming, and sitting on our rear ends operating our tv's with our iphones!!!!!! what a life...



I think its because the iTunes model has been built to only sell 1 song out of an album thats any good or little worthless apps that only cost 99 cents. Everybody expects the apps to be cheap and worthless. If it costs more than 99 cents people are going to trash the concept because more $ than that is too big of a risk to take.


If Apple changed the model so you could get your money back within 30 days of not being satisfied with the $5, $10 and higher apps, I think the comments you see and the attitude would change. There really are very few apps on the iTunes store that are worth more than free or 99 cents. Without some form of serious trial with a full blown version, I am not interested in taking the risk either. At least with iRule you have a chance to dip your feet in first and if it does not satisfy, you can move on.


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/19906796
> 
> 
> Not really. I would have to buy a second license for my wife's ipad/iphone under your scenario.



No, you could just use multiple accounts on one iPhone. I've been doing that for years. My girlfriend and I just shared apps we bought on our iPhones, even though we bought them on our own accounts. So apart from the possibility to share apps on multiple devices, there's that option as well, if your in the same household.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/19903778
> 
> 
> The IR receiver on it (the kuro) is near the bottom left, right? I'm sure it's not horrible, but I'd rather not run a wire from the underside to a big zit on the front, lol. How long are these wires to these xmitters anyway? I'd need about 20 feet to go from the itach to the kuro front.
> 
> 
> Just thought I noticed that a DirecTV SAT box had an emitter attached to it too during a how-to vid. Man, I thought that was at least network controlled. Perhaps it IS and that was just an old video?
> 
> 
> Ahh, the perils of automation.
> 
> 
> James



You are correct about the video, it was done before DirecTV implemented IP control. Also, most people can relate to controlling AV devices with IR so it was intended as an example.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19905881
> 
> 
> Geez, all this talk about whether iRule is going to last and if Apple is going to pull the app.
> 
> 
> Itai, maybe you should just charge $60 for the app, and a free builder. I'm sure the additional $10 will cover whatever Apple's take on the transaction might be. I don't think there's anyone knowing what this program does that would've had a problem spending the extra $10.
> 
> 
> Any chance of the software becoming downloadable?



The issue with the charging of the app is that it is difficult to get refunds from Apple and there is no real trial method. Considering our solution is more than a game and requires people to test with their own equipment we have slightly different needs than a typical $0.99 app.


As I said, Apple is just fine with us. If they have an issue, we will be happy to accommodate their wishes... the app can cost $1.


Our stance is that the app is a container but that the programming and customization is really where the magic happens. That's where you take your creativity and control needs and turn them into a functional remote solution. Also, with this approach it will be easier for us to accommodate the other platforms like Android.


We are also looking to add the ability to have a standalone editor as well. I understand that relying on a company creates a certain level of concern for some people. I can assure you that we take this responsibility very seriously, that is one of the reasons we are partnered with Google for our server technologies and not running a box ourselves. With Google's infrastructure we have seen amazing growth without the need to invest in new hardware (which is expensive and time consuming).


Also, remember that there have been hundreds of improvements made to the Builder with new features, new image libraries (including many amazing images from our friends right here), and many new devices. All of these upgrades came without any incident and were seamlessly added to the existing infrastructure. This can only be done quickly and free with a standard platform.


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19908727
> 
> 
> We are also looking to add the ability to have a standalone editor as well.



That would be great. I will buy a license immediately if that happens. It is actually the only thing holding me back. It would just open a lot more possibilities, such as integration in home automation software (on the mac my only option for that is iRed, but it's giving me a very hard time)


----------



## khiser

Why are we wasting time talking about iRule's ability to succeed? Why not help them succeed?


I bought my stuff last year, paid the license fee, toyed with iRule a bit. I then made a decision to wait until I can copy pages between panels and 2 way integration.


You may wonder why I purchased when I did then. The answer is simple. To support an entrepreneur! (even if he is from MI, OH-IO!)


Here is my reasoning:


1. Low cost, low risk, huge reward if Cubesys is successful. I can only lose $50 on the builder license if iRule fails. The hardware can be used with other applications so I will not lose that investment.


2. Cubesys is an entrepreneur trying to start a business. (If you do not already know being an entrepreneur is not usually sexy and increases stress and drains savings quickly) I make a living helping people like Cubesys launch technology/web businesses. I know the type of person it takes to make it and see many great qualities in Itai. I WILL GLADLY SUPPORT HIM FOR $50!!


3. No successful startup launches with all the features/capabilities they have in their head. (those that try go bankrupt before they ever launch) A successful startup identifies what functionality is required to get that 1st $1, they try to get to breakeven, they continue to take feedback and make tough decisions on where they can add more value, grow sales, and on and on the cycle goes. (This requires pragmatic decision making) I have watched Cubesys from the beginning and see an entrepreneur that is doing the right things in the right order. I believe they are positioning themselves well for the best chance of success that they can have. Had they come through our doors with the idea I would have gladly helped them based on what I have seen.


My $.02 may not matter but I am happy to invest my $50 to help fuel an entrepreneurs dream. If you do not understand what he is doing then you are not the right customer. Just sit on the side, hope it works out, and do not get your $50 worth of enjoyment along the way


----------



## Mizell

As a new starter - I just noticed on the XBMC site that they've figured out how to install XBMC on the iPad, iPhone 4 and the latest AppleTV generation. Of course, you have had to jailbroken your devices to do so. This makes for an interesting option, though, given that AppleTV is only $99 and XBMC allows for use of a NAS instead of AppleTV using a full computer being left on with iTunes open.


----------



## Raddog

Hello. Is anyone using a Sony XBR 60" 3D TV? I looked through the codes and with all the Sony TV's listed, none of the codes list any of the 3D or widget butttons.

I will be controlling by IR.

Thanks.


----------



## Rich Gibson

How about we let this argy-bargy go? This is a technical support thread for iRule. The speculation and conjecture over iRule vis-a-vis Apple licensing are more appropriately covered in a separate thread.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How about we let this argy-bargy go? This is a technical support thread for iRule. The speculation and conjecture over iRule vis-a-vis Apple licensing are more appropriately covered in a separate thread.



So many people want to control the conversation on an open forum on a site for discussion of all AV topics.


If iRule wants to start a private support forum of their own exclusively for support there are plenty of low cost or free solutions they could use to do so, and they (but NOT you) would be totally in control of the conversation.


Most tech companies do provide tech support through such a closed forum. That iRule has chosen to provide that service in a PUBLIC, OPEN forum is, IMO to their credit. Now, please respect that openness.


It's as if you walked into a school board meeting, took the mic, and went on about how the fellow before you shouldn't have been allowed to speak: accomplishing nothing.


If you'd go back and read the first post you'd discover that it's not even intended that this be exclusively a technical support forum, and that the range of topics discussed is to include "feedback".


----------



## barrygordon

somone00,


Those codes look perfectly fine. Without the actual equipment it is almost impossible to say why they are not working. Could be emitter placement. I would contact support from iRule as to why the codes work in the Pronto they and do not work from iRule. The IRGEN program on my web site now takes the codes in hex format (an example file is provided and will send the correct codes to an iTach and/or make a proper iRule Device file so you may be able to narrow it down.


If I get some time I may do the code to accept LIRC in addition to Pronto hex and IRP.


----------



## Trevorsplace

jtara I firmly believe that you have other reasons for your postings.

Which of the competitors are you ??


Please just go away and leave this disussion if you don't like the product.


My suggestion is do not give him the pleasure of any more replies....


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19911699
> 
> 
> So many people want to control the conversation on an open forum on a site for discussion of all AV topics. ...... Now, please respect that openness.



I simply suggested the conversation be moved to a separate thread. You can't know my motivation or what my intent is. Your censure of my comments and endless repetition of the same point contradict your call for openness. Am I not allowed to express an opinion?


Or is openness only reserved for people who are senior members? I won't comment further on this particular subject.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/19912370
> 
> 
> I simply suggested the conversation be moved to a separate thread. You can't know my motivation or what my intent is. Your censure of my comments and endless repetition of the same point contradict your call for openness. Am I not allowed to express an opinion?
> 
> 
> Or is openness only reserved for people who are senior members? I won't comment further on this particular subject.



Rich, I suspect you'll be a senior member soon, since I think it is based on messages, not time on the forum. You get a merit badge too.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I simply suggested the conversation be moved to a separate thread. You can't know my motivation or what my intent is. Your censure of my comments and endless repetition of the same point contradict your call for openness. Am I not allowed to express an opinion?
> 
> 
> Or is openness only reserved for people who are senior members? I won't comment further on this particular subject.



You're perfectly entitled to your opinion. That's what this site is for (after all, much in AV is a matter of unprovable biased opinion - $5000 speaker cables, anyone?), along with information exchange. I, unlike you, am not advocating that anybody be "ssssshed", telling them to go away, etc.


Why is it so important to you that dissenting opinion NOT be heard?


I am for open communication and an airing of all opinions, which I think is consistent with the goals of this site.


For one, I respect the opinion of those who have said that they are aware of the risks and limitations, but would rather go forward with an imperfect solution now than to wait and have nothing in the mean time. That is a well-considered decision. All for that kind of thought process.


Personally I don't like that it's a hosted solution for the design tool. I've some concern about the payment model but that would not stop me from buying. (I would buy while still expressing my opinion that I find the payment model distasteful.) The tool is crude at this point, but as with any software tool I am sure that will improve over time, so that is not a big concern. I haven't come on here saying that the product sucks. It's painful to work with and has limitations and I'm sure the authors are aware of that and working on it.


BTW I'm not nor should most be terribly concerned about the $50. We all have a rather expensive hobby, don't we? It's the investment in time to get this going, which is considerable to the point of dwarfing the monetary cost. I'd rather not have to do it twice.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jtara I firmly believe that you have other reasons for your postings.
> 
> Which of the competitors are you ??



Near as I can tell there is one competitor and I am not he.



> Quote:
> Please just go away and leave this disussion if you don't like the product.



No. And that's not within your power.



> Quote:
> My suggestion is do not give him the pleasure of any more replies....



Perhaps you might make a role model if yourself.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19912932
> 
> 
> You're perfectly entitled to your opinion. That's what this site is for (after all, much in AV is a matter of unprovable biased opinion - $5000 speaker cables, anyone?), along with information exchange. I, unlike you, am not advocating that anybody be "ssssshed", telling them to go away, etc.
> 
> 
> Why is it so important to you that dissenting opinion NOT be heard?
> 
> 
> I am for open communication and an airing of all opinions, which I think is consistent with the goals of this site.
> 
> 
> For one, I respect the opinion of those who have said that they are aware of the risks and limitations, but would rather go forward with an imperfect solution now than to wait and have nothing in the mean time. That is a well-considered decision. All for that kind of thought process.
> 
> 
> Personally I don't like that it's a hosted solution for the design tool. I've some concern about the payment model but that would not stop me from buying. (I would buy while still expressing my opinion that I find the payment model distasteful.) The tool is crude at this point, but as with any software tool I am sure that will improve over time, so that is not a big concern. I haven't come on here saying that the product sucks. It's painful to work with and has limitations and I'm sure the authors are aware of that and working on it.
> 
> 
> BTW I'm not nor should most be terribly concerned about the $50. We all have a rather expensive hobby, don't we? It's the investment in time to get this going, which is considerable to the point of dwarfing the monetary cost. I'd rather not have to do it twice.



Painful to work with? It's not flawless, but painful, REALLY!? Perhaps there's a better adjective you could've chose?


You think $50 and half a day of your own time is expensive for a fully custom touch screen interface that lets you control way more than just IR? What do you know that apparently everyone else who's wasted $50 doesn't? Please tell me where I can do better for less!


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Painful to work with? It's not flawless, but painful, REALLY!? Perhaps there's a better adjective you could've chose?



I found it painful. You may find it otherwise.



> Quote:
> You think $50 and half a day of your own time is expensive for a fully custom touch screen interface that lets you control way more than just IR? What do you know that apparently everyone else who's wasted $50 doesn't? Please tell me where I can do better for less!



I think $50 and a half day of my time would be a great bargain. It took me a half day to turn a light on and off. Actually, a day all told but half of that was the hosted app going down and/or not accepting logins. That's why I'm so dead-set against a hosted design app - I've already experienced the downside of that. Now imagine you're an installer and the app goes down or simply your own Internet connection. You're dead in the water.


Others have reported here (happily, I might add) taking "only" two weeks to get their system set up.


I don't know where you will find more for less, and as I said I respect the decision of those who've decided to slug it out with the product in the state it is in. It IS a hobby for most of us, and so it's not a purely economic decision. But I think it is VERY early in the game for this type of product. A whole industry is about to be turned topsy-turvy. You already see it with Pronto. I respect your decision to dive-in at this point.


I'm not trying to talk anybody out of buying this product. Some people here are thin-skinned and can't stand that somebody doesn't agree 100% with them. I haven't called anybody an idiot for their decision. I think adults can view the facts and opinions and decide for themselves, without the need for censorship or a crowd with burning torches.


----------



## snowriderau




> *Quote:*
> *Originally Posted by jtara /forum/post/19913869
> 
> 
> I found it painful. You may find it otherwise.
> 
> 
> That's why I'm so dead-set against a hosted design app - I've already experienced the downside of that. Now imagine you're an installer and the app goes down or simply your own Internet connection. You're dead in the water.*


*

Look guys for $50 this product is great value, perfect by no means, the time, well that depends on how savy you are, for me I got xbmc and cable box control for IR of my system in 30mins, my HDMI switcher took a while longer to get the IR code but no fault of any one here.


The integrator market is a fical one, and your options of equipment and ease of integration are difficulty due to the massively varied equipment we all have, its a growing industry and there is alot of players in the market.


But there are alternatives form free and ope source to closed and expensive. As an FYI to compare here are the options that I've looked at and are comparable.


So starting at the top and working are way through your options are.


1. Openremote -

Pro's*

Open Source completely free

Manages Feedback and state of devices

Iphone / Ipad control software

Web Ui Software

On Line Web Configuration

Fully extendable, caters for integrators and professionals
*Cons*

Requires a separate server

Complicated no documentation yet

Have to enter all your GC100 codes manually

Very time consuming


2. Irule.

Pro's

Simple easy to configure with GC-100 and network tools

Reasonable data configutration of files user sharing of images and remotes

Iphone Ipad support

$50 fee for software

Cons

No Support for feedback yet

Single device platform

No Integrator Professional support


3. Command Fusion
*Pros.*

Feedback, State Control

Web Ui, Iphone,

Integrator professional support

PRofessional designed skins available

Extendable open source plugins for custom UI

Offline GUI Manager

Integrator Support
*Cons*

$150 per device to install,

Complicated inetrface developer knowledge requird for full integration


4. Control 4
*Pro's*

Does everything you need and more.

Skinnable,
*Cons*

Requires a Server

Closed system, must be configured for you

Device starts at $900 for server, plus $200 per iphone device plus $100 and hour for someone to configure for you.


Theres more pu there, in the high end range, so I think for $50 Irule stands very well in the market but has competition that is catching up with it real quick, hopefully the next releases. If your a developer or really techy then Open Remote and Command Fusion is worth a look. If your struggling with irule and have the cash, then poney up $2000+ for someone to do it all for you. Or invest a couple of days with irule.


OpenRemote is looking real promising, version 3.0 which is in dev will have a rule engine included which opens up all sorts of possibilities. I like the look of command fusion.


Personally i'm working with iRule for now, and probably move to OpenRemote but use Irule as the frontend as its easier to setup. Command fusion i've yet to check up but paying $150 per device is a bit steep. But the capabilities of that are pretty cool check out this youtube app of someones ipad injtegration using it with XBMC, very cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaejslEb-fE 


Yet to see how in depth you need to be to get it to work, but you can buy templates with this stuff in, but will set you back $200 plus...


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowriderau* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So starting at the top and working are way through your options are.
> 
> 
> 2. Irule.
> 
> Pro's
> 
> Simple easy to configure with GC-100 and network tools
> 
> Reasonable data configutration of files user sharing of images and remotes
> 
> Iphone Ipad support
> 
> $50 fee for software
> 
> Cons
> 
> No Support for feedback yet
> 
> Single device platform
> 
> No Integrator Professional support



I'm not sure what you mean by single device platform, if you mean that it requires an iPad/iPhone vs. Android, then yes, but is there anything that's different with others? For example doesn't a control 4 system require their hardware?


P.S. please don't confuse me for an iRule basher, I think you may have misunderstood my last post.


----------



## hdjii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowriderau* /forum/post/19914297
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Look guys for $50 this product is great value, perfect by no means, the time, well that depends on how savy you are, for me I got xbmc and cable box control for IR of my system in 30mins, my HDMI switcher took a while longer to get the IR code but no fault of any one here.
> 
> 
> The integrator market is a fical one, and your options of equipment and ease of integration are difficulty due to the massively varied equipment we all have, its a growing industry and there is alot of players in the market.
> 
> 
> But there are alternatives form free and ope source to closed and expensive. As an FYI to compare here are the options that I've looked at and are comparable.
> 
> 
> So starting at the top and working are way through your options are.
> 
> 
> 1. Openremote -
> 
> Pro's*
> 
> Open Source completely free
> 
> Manages Feedback and state of devices
> 
> Iphone / Ipad control software
> 
> Web Ui Software
> 
> On Line Web Configuration
> 
> Fully extendable, caters for integrators and professionals
> *Cons*
> 
> Requires a separate server
> 
> Complicated no documentation yet
> 
> Have to enter all your GC100 codes manually
> 
> Very time consuming
> 
> 
> 2. Irule.
> 
> Pro's
> 
> Simple easy to configure with GC-100 and network tools
> 
> Reasonable data configutration of files user sharing of images and remotes
> 
> Iphone Ipad support
> 
> $50 fee for software
> 
> Cons
> 
> No Support for feedback yet
> 
> Single device platform
> 
> No Integrator Professional support
> 
> 
> 3. Command Fusion
> *Pros.*
> 
> Feedback, State Control
> 
> Web Ui, Iphone,
> 
> Integrator professional support
> 
> PRofessional designed skins available
> 
> Extendable open source plugins for custom UI
> 
> Offline GUI Manager
> 
> Integrator Support
> *Cons*
> 
> $150 per device to install,
> 
> Complicated inetrface developer knowledge requird for full integration
> 
> 
> 4. Control 4
> *Pro's*
> 
> Does everything you need and more.
> 
> Skinnable,
> *Cons*
> 
> Requires a Server
> 
> Closed system, must be configured for you
> 
> Device starts at $900 for server, plus $200 per iphone device plus $100 and hour for someone to configure for you.
> 
> 
> Theres more pu there, in the high end range, so I think for $50 Irule stands very well in the market but has competition that is catching up with it real quick, hopefully the next releases. If your a developer or really techy then Open Remote and Command Fusion is worth a look. If your struggling with irule and have the cash, then poney up $2000+ for someone to do it all for you. Or invest a couple of days with irule.
> 
> 
> OpenRemote is looking real promising, version 3.0 which is in dev will have a rule engine included which opens up all sorts of possibilities. I like the look of command fusion.
> 
> 
> Personally i'm working with iRule for now, and probably move to OpenRemote but use Irule as the frontend as its easier to setup. Command fusion i've yet to check up but paying $150 per device is a bit steep. But the capabilities of that are pretty cool check out this youtube app of someones ipad injtegration using it with XBMC, very cool.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaejslEb-fE
> 
> 
> Yet to see how in depth you need to be to get it to work, but you can buy templates with this stuff in, but will set you back $200 plus...



Elve is worth a look also. 2-way communication, fairly easy to set up, server on your home computer, iPhone and iPad interfaces, free trial for 40 days and $99 intro offer now.


Howard


----------



## Steve Goff

Here is a new iPad background in the new streamlined style, which I've saved to the library:


----------



## thebland

^^ Now that is one gorgeous remote!!^^




Wow!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/19916137
> 
> 
> ^^ Now that is one gorgeous remote!!^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!



Thanks! Here is anther one I just made:


----------



## fr0ll0

getting ready to complete my first irule remote thanks to mr goff's sweet backgrounds, however i'm having some trouble.


my setup

samsung un55c8000

samsung bd-6900

motorola qip-6416-2

onkyo tx-sr608

xbox 360

ps3

wf2ir from gc


Now the issue... I have gone through and found codes via the browse function, i have recorded new ir commands, and i have all things configured in the gateway etc for the codes to be sent. I can see the emitters blinking, however the codes are not working for some devices.


The emitters on my equipment were from the install of the URC mx-900 and the 260 receiver. I finally got my amp to work and accept commands after moving it to port 3 on (the blaster) as it didn't seem to like port 1.


I spent about 3 or 4 hours trying to get the motorola set top box working using everything i could think of including, all series devices in the browser, recording my own ir commands, moving it as well to the blaster channel, and everything i did was unsuccessful in getting any response from the set top box. I was finally able to get a response (and now everything stb wise works without issue) by changing out the emitter to one that came with the wf2ir. Logic would say to just change them all out however i have

1) too many devices not enough included emitters

2) not enough ports on the wf2ir even though i have 2 splitters

3) a problem thinking that there would be any issue with the emitters that have worked without issue via the urc rf 260 receiver


The emitter has worked without issue for all devices connected for about 6 months now until my dogs decided to make a snack out of my mx-900 (which prompted this whole endevor).


The real question is why would my devices not be responding to the emitters now when they worked without issue for all this time? Even when i record / play back the codes i can see the emitters blinking but i get no response. Is there something i can configure (ie repeats, etc) to get these things to start playing nice?


all suggestions / ideas are welcome!


I should say that current outstanding items that i really care about are

1) the un55c8000

2) bd 6900 which seems to function somewhat intermittant

3) xbox 360 which also seems to work somewhat intermittent though more consistent than the blueray player


----------



## nilsholgersson

I read some of the last posts which of the available solutions for having a remote on iphone/ipad or on similiar devices is best. I think iRule is a great solution, i paid for it and it works well. There are some glitches with it. Maybe updates will fix them, but thats the problem.


I think the biggest problem the irule team has, is that due to the fact you need an additional device (gateway) and it's reatively a lot of work to set everything up the user base is fairly limited. For example it's quite hard to get Global Cache products in Europe, that doesn't help to increase the user base. If i look at the shared content in iRule it seems to be not that much.


A limited userbase limits the money you can make to finance the effort developing and maintaining it.


What really scares me that the iruleathome site looks like the project is dead. Twitter feed that isn't updated for quite some very long time, no news about future releases. How should new users trust to invest in it? Especially when the ios app doesn't work without the server (yes it does, but reseeting your iphone might need to sync your remote setup with the irule server). No new users = no more money = no further development.


So my concern is: What if development has stopped and the server will be taken down at some point, how will I be able to savely use my irule remote?


Holger


----------



## Steve Goff

Another background, this one kind of plastic. I'm not sure what I think of it:


----------



## barrygordon

FROLLO,


I have written quite a bit re IR, The GC devices and emitters. By moving to the blaster port you drive more current to the emitter. Many of the older emitters had a series reisistor in them. Many of the older devices that drove emitters drove them at 12 volts and supplied good (plenty of) current.


The GC devices drive at a much lower voltage and I am not sure what the current is out of ports 1 or 2, but the blaster port current is higher when in blaster mode.


I have said this numerous times. Xantech is the (defacto) industry standard for IR work. When an IR operation is unreliable or does not work at all it can be an electrical problem using a GC device with non GC emitters.


I just finished installing my sisters "Theater" and did the following for control (she is not ready to buy an iPod or iPad). All control is via IR. I used one remote, the one supplied with the Pioneer VSX-1120-K, her receiver. I programmed it to handle all her other equipment (SA STB/DVR, a Panasonic model 62 Blu Ray player, and a Samsung 46" LCD TV). I programmed macros for shut down and startup of components (turns on/off receiver, turns on/off TV, turns on/off component). I used a Xantech J-Box IR receiver and placed it behind a mesh covered panel in the same compartment as her speakers. I added an IR filter over the receiver as the daylight through a sliding glass door on a side wall was too bright (even through the door with an acoustic mesh covering) giving marginal performance. The xantech block showed this as its tell tale red light was always on as opposed to only being on in the presence of an IR signal. I ran the receiver to a Xantech Amplified connecting block. I plugged the Pioneer directly into the connecting block (it has an IR Jack on the rear), to all other devices (TV, BR Player, STB) I ran emitters and stuck them on the front. All emitters are plugged into the connecting block with mono 3.5 jacks.


IR control is rock solid.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nilsholgersson* /forum/post/19917314
> 
> 
> I read some of the last posts which of the available solutions for having a remote on iphone/ipad or on similiar devices is best. I think iRule is a great solution, i paid for it and it works well. There are some glitches with it. Maybe updates will fix them, but thats the problem.
> 
> 
> I think the biggest problem the irule team has, is that due to the fact you need an additional device (gateway) and it's reatively a lot of work to set everything up the user base is fairly limited. For example it's quite hard to get Global Cache products in Europe, that doesn't help to increase the user base. If i look at the shared content in iRule it seems to be not that much.
> 
> 
> A limited userbase limits the money you can make to finance the effort developing and maintaining it.
> 
> 
> What really scares me that the iruleathome site looks like the project is dead. Twitter feed that isn't updated for quite some very long time, no news about future releases. How should new users trust to invest in it? Especially when the ios app doesn't work without the server (yes it does, but reseeting your iphone might need to sync your remote setup with the irule server). No new users = no more money = no further development.
> 
> 
> So my concern is: What if development has stopped and the server will be taken down at some point, how will I be able to savely use my irule remote?
> 
> 
> Holger



Too much talk about whether iRule is going to make it or not. iRule is here in the present, hopefuly I make it to tomorrow, but unfortunately there's no guarantee. If you read more on this thread, you'll see that's there's beta testing going on for a new release that they're currently working on. I can't speak for the availability of GC products in Europe, but certianly it has to be possible to get them somehow. Have you tried contacting the mfg? If it's totally impossible to get the GC, I believe there's other products that will work, granted the set-up most likely will take a little more time, the GC equipment links with iRule with very little effort.

Check out IRtrans @ http://www.irtrans.com/en/index.php I think I read somewhere that this could be used, but certianly research it before going on what I just said.


In anycase, iRule is a great product, don't pay too much to the negative talk here in this thread, most, if not all, of it comes from just one person.


Spend the $50 and enjoy using it.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19916267
> 
> 
> Thanks! Here is anther one I just made:



Awesome. Soooo Steve how hard is it to modify if say we needed to add a button here or there?







. What I mean really is how hard is it too add extra spots for buttons or say even a favorites page.


I know u are just doing these in your spare time. I was just wondering.

jimi


----------



## FlyingCheese

Anyone had any luck integrating a DigiPort PortServer with iRule? I picked one up on Ebay for $30 or so. It's a TS16 model.


For those that don't know, it's a serial port server attached to your network - similar to having multiple serial ports attached to a local PC, but accessible over your network.


I've got it attached and can log in to the admin console, just haven't had time to do much other than that.


----------



## poppakap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19917848
> 
> 
> Too much talk about whether iRule is going to make it or not. iRule is here in the present, hopefuly I make it to tomorrow, but unfortunately there's no guarantee. If you read more on this thread, you'll see that's there's beta testing going on for a new release that they're currently working on. I can't speak for the availability of GC products in Europe, but certianly it has to be possible to get them somehow. Have you tried contacting the mfg? If it's totally impossible to get the GC, I believe there's other products that will work, granted the set-up most likely will take a little more time, the GC equipment links with iRule with very little effort.
> 
> Check out IRtrans @ http://www.irtrans.com/en/index.php I think I read somewhere that this could be used, but certianly research it before going on what I just said.
> 
> 
> In anycase, iRule is a great product, don't pay too much to the negative talk here in this thread, most, if not all, of it comes from just one person.
> 
> 
> Spend the $50 and enjoy using it.



Maybe Im missing something, but why won't iRule make it. It made it passed the vaporware stage. I'm not even sure that I need that much support now. My main frustration is dealing with the protocol of my specific devices. The itach learner has worked great. I really just need someone to map the Samsung TV remote app and I'll be set.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poppakap* /forum/post/19918239
> 
> 
> I really just need someone to map the Samsung TV remote app and I'll be set.



Whats wrong with the generic Samsung TV commands via iTach? The only missing items I found where the direct HDMI commands that my model did not support. I put these into the device via Hex Codes and all works well for me.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Soooo Steve how hard is it to modify if say we needed to add a button here or there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What I mean really is how hard is it too add extra spots for buttons or say even a favorites page.
> 
> 
> I know u are just doing these in your spare time. I was just wondering.
> 
> jimi



It isn't very hard to add stuff or change a design, it just takes some time. I can think about making backgrounds with new layouts, if someone shows me a layout that several folks might want to use.


----------



## chrissou

@Steve goff : is it possible for you to full export your config ? I would like to try in real your beautiful job ?

Thanks


----------



## Rudy A-traxx

My main concern is why are we a lot of us to have problems with hex codes.


Why is it that, for a same device, iRule database codes work when my hex codes that worked perfectly with my pronto, don't. It doesn't seem to be an emitter problem to me.


What kind of codes are the one from the database and where do they come from ?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nilsholgersson* /forum/post/19917314
> 
> 
> I read some of the last posts which of the available solutions for having a remote on iphone/ipad or on similiar devices is best. I think iRule is a great solution, i paid for it and it works well. There are some glitches with it. Maybe updates will fix them, but thats the problem.
> 
> 
> I think the biggest problem the irule team has, is that due to the fact you need an additional device (gateway) and it's reatively a lot of work to set everything up the user base is fairly limited. For example it's quite hard to get Global Cache products in Europe, that doesn't help to increase the user base. If i look at the shared content in iRule it seems to be not that much.
> 
> 
> A limited userbase limits the money you can make to finance the effort developing and maintaining it.
> 
> 
> What really scares me that the iruleathome site looks like the project is dead. Twitter feed that isn't updated for quite some very long time, no news about future releases. How should new users trust to invest in it? Especially when the ios app doesn't work without the server (yes it does, but reseeting your iphone might need to sync your remote setup with the irule server). No new users = no more money = no further development.
> 
> 
> So my concern is: What if development has stopped and the server will be taken down at some point, how will I be able to savely use my irule remote?
> 
> 
> Holger



Maybe I can answer some of your concerns:

1. We have yet to put any effort into marketing, the good news is that we are now interviewing people that will begin to assist with this effort. You are correct that we need to do better in this regards.Our focus has been on getting the versions out the door. That includes 5 versions for the iPhone and 3 versions for the iPad with hundreds of updates to the Builder - all in under a year.

2. The need for a Gateway is a reality in the AV world as long as you have IR based devices. We are always exploring ways to get the hardware to be cheaper and locally distributed at a better price. We have assisted several foreign distributors to begin to sell the Global Cache gear in their respective country.

3. I think everyone has a different definition of limited - at this time, most of our customers found out about us from the forum or from someone who has been on the forum. With that in mind, just looking at our paid customer base, I can tell you that the vast majority are not on the forum and don't post. Personally, I think our customer base is great and is growing all the time. Keep in mind that you are talking about a product that has been sold for less than a year.

4. Your concern is valid. I have already stated that things are going great for iRule and we are actually looking to bring on additional resources as result. I said that we are looking to add the standalone editor and I personally pledged to our customers on this forum that if anything happened we will make every effort to allow free access to the servers.


The AV market is a tough one considering the economy in the last two years it is not surprising that many great companies have decided to shut down or change direction and drop their product lines. The latest casualties are the Pronto and Nevo remotes. Both are good products with customers that stopped sales.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy A-traxx* /forum/post/19918901
> 
> 
> My main concern is why are we a lot of us to have problems with hex codes.
> 
> 
> Why is it that, for a same device, iRule database codes work when my hex codes that worked perfectly with my pronto, don't. It doesn't seem to be an emitter problem to me.
> 
> 
> What kind of codes are the one from the database and where do they come from ?



Did you receive the email from support with the corrected codes in the XML file. I didn't see a reply from you. Your device that you sent had a typo that we corrected and sent you the file back but we did not hear if it resolved your issue.


----------



## Geordie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another background, this one kind of plastic. I'm not sure what I think of it:



I like this one better because to me it's easier/faster to identify the buttons you are looking for when the background and general layout is completely uncluttered. With this one the buttons are completely free of clutter whereas previous designs, although nice to look at, had the extra bits around the buttons that sort of joined them together, if you know what I mean.


They're all fabulous work and I would love to do my complete remote using them if I could. Can you do some more of these really 'clean' ones for the smaller screen (iPhone), I don't have an iPad!


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19918440
> 
> 
> It isn't very hard to add stuff or change a design, it just takes some time. I can think about making backgrounds with new layouts, if someone shows me a layout that several folks might want to use.



Steve,


I think a favorites page would be awesome. meaning the left side for the source buttons like we use now. the right with the volume and other buttons that we use now and then the middle for a bunch of favorites. I think it's 16 to a page?


My other stuff is just customizes for my applications. That is the hard part. I bet if we posted up pics everyone of our pages are so diff. our bluray and dvr/cable box pages I bet would be like each others with just slight variations. I know on my bluray and dvr pages I have buttons for certain vol levels so i don't need to use the vol much. I do the same for my nuvo setup. I have 4 diff vol levels.


jim


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy A-traxx* /forum/post/19918901
> 
> 
> My main concern is why are we a lot of us to have problems with hex codes.
> 
> 
> Why is it that, for a same device, iRule database codes work when my hex codes that worked perfectly with my pronto, don't. It doesn't seem to be an emitter problem to me.
> 
> 
> What kind of codes are the one from the database and where do they come from ?



to tell u the truth when i have issues with the hex codes i just use global cache format and i'm all good. i don't even bother messing around. the GC format ones nearly always work fine. so i don't see why bothering trying to debug the hex ones.


that's just me. it does make for an easier install at times.


jim


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingCheese* /forum/post/19918219
> 
> 
> Anyone had any luck integrating a DigiPort PortServer with iRule? I picked one up on Ebay for $30 or so. It's a TS16 model.



Not bad for something that originally sold for over $1000! I think it should work, as long as you can configure the ports just to pass raw data (i.e. not to assume any specific protocol is being used).


I would test it first by connecting one of the RJ45 outputs to a PC COM port using an RJ45/DB9 adapter (monoprice has the best prices). I assume you have documentation for the RJ45 connector pinout so you'll be able to wire up the adapter properly? Then run telnet and hyperterminal, and you should be able to type in one window and have the characters appear in the other. If it works like that then it should work with iRule as a Network gateway.


----------



## joedeal

hey, lets face it irule has its issues\\limitations. but for 50 bucks it does most of what most people will need. the biggest limitation in my opinion is the fact you cant copy\\paste buttons or links...that makes making new pages very difficult when you have allot of the same buttons on multiple pages (volume, channel etc.). making new pages or duplicate pages (like for making portrait versions of pages already made in landscape) take forever! but I still say it gives you decent bang for your buck. A standalone editor would be sweet...and of course the ability to copy buttons....anyway figured I would share a page from my setup.


----------



## FlyingCheese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19919410
> 
> 
> Not bad for something that originally sold for over $1000! I think it should work, as long as you can configure the ports just to pass raw data (i.e. not to assume any specific protocol is being used).
> 
> 
> I would test it first by connecting one of the RJ45 outputs to a PC COM port using an RJ45/DB9 adapter (monoprice has the best prices). I assume you have documentation for the RJ45 connector pinout so you'll be able to wire up the adapter properly? Then run telnet and hyperterminal, and you should be able to type in one window and have the characters appear in the other. If it works like that then it should work with iRule as a Network gateway.



Thanks for the response. I've got two of my RS232 devices working with the PortServer right now using a PuTTY (Hyperterminal replacement) session - I guess it's just a matter of getting the right codes into iRule. Hopefully I'll have it working by the end of the day...


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingCheese* /forum/post/19919535
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. I've got two of my RS232 devices working with the PortServer right now using a PuTTY (Hyperterminal replacement) session - I guess it's just a matter of getting the right codes into iRule. Hopefully I'll have it working by the end of the day...



If your codes are just ascii then just type the command into the data protion of the network command and apply to a button.


If you need hexadecimal characters such as a carriage return, remember that you need to have a \\x followed by two characters for a hexadecimal command.


Carriage return in iRule is \\x0D


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joedeal* /forum/post/19919530
> 
> 
> hey, lets face it irule has its issues\\limitations. but for 50 bucks it does most of what most people will need. the biggest limitation in my opinion is the fact you cant copy\\paste buttons or links...that makes making new pages very difficult when you have allot of the same buttons on multiple pages (volume, channel etc.). making new pages or duplicate pages (like for making portrait versions of pages already made in landscape) take forever! but I still say it gives you decent bang for your buck. A standalone editor would be sweet...and of course the ability to copy buttons....anyway figured I would share a page from my setup.




man u guys amaze me. that looks great. i'm assuming you did all the background stuff in photoshop?



looks awesome!


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't very hard to add stuff or change a design, it just takes some time. I can think about making backgrounds with new layouts, if someone shows me a layout that several folks might want to use.



Steve, awesome work as usual, do you have the subtitle button in black shared?


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joedeal* /forum/post/19919530
> 
> 
> hey, lets face it irule has its issues\\limitations. but for 50 bucks it does most of what most people will need. the biggest limitation in my opinion is the fact you cant copy\\paste buttons or links...that makes making new pages very difficult when you have allot of the same buttons on multiple pages (volume, channel etc.). making new pages or duplicate pages (like for making portrait versions of pages already made in landscape) take forever! but I still say it gives you decent bang for your buck. A standalone editor would be sweet...and of course the ability to copy buttons....anyway figured I would share a page from my setup.



Nice skin!!!


----------



## fr0ll0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19917740
> 
> 
> FROLLO,
> 
> 
> I have written quite a bit re IR, The GC devices and emitters. By moving to the blaster port you drive more current to the emitter. Many of the older emitters had a series reisistor in them. Many of the older devices that drove emitters drove them at 12 volts and supplied good (plenty of) current.
> 
> 
> The GC devices drive at a much lower voltage and I am not sure what the current is out of ports 1 or 2, but the blaster port current is higher when in blaster mode.
> 
> 
> I have said this numerous times. Xantech is the (defacto) industry standard for IR work. When an IR operation is unreliable or does not work at all it can be an electrical problem using a GC device with non GC emitters.
> 
> 
> I just finished installing my sisters "Theater" and did the following for control (she is not ready to buy an iPod or iPad). All control is via IR. I used one remote, the one supplied with the Pioneer VSX-1120-K, her receiver. I programmed it to handle all her other equipment (SA STB/DVR, a Panasonic model 62 Blu Ray player, and a Samsung 46" LCD TV). I programmed macros for shut down and startup of components (turns on/off receiver, turns on/off TV, turns on/off component). I used a Xantech J-Box IR receiver and placed it behind a mesh covered panel in the same compartment as her speakers. I added an IR filter over the receiver as the daylight through a sliding glass door on a side wall was too bright (even through the door with an acoustic mesh covering) giving marginal performance. The xantech block showed this as its tell tale red light was always on as opposed to only being on in the presence of an IR signal. I ran the receiver to a Xantech Amplified connecting block. I plugged the Pioneer directly into the connecting block (it has an IR Jack on the rear), to all other devices (TV, BR Player, STB) I ran emitters and stuck them on the front. All emitters are plugged into the connecting block with mono 3.5 jacks.
> 
> 
> IR control is rock solid.



thanks for the response, i did see some of your posts however i somehow i didn't think it was applied to my issue for whatever reason. So just to reiterate what you said and apply it to my issue. You are saying to ensure i use GC emitters and or get a xantech block (such as a dinky link?). My assumption is i get the gc emitters which dance nicely with whatever the GC puts out, and use the blaster accordingly to drive any fickle emitters.


The real way i would think i would use the xantech would be to have 2 into 1 for the xantech block for both the gc and the urc rf receiver and then have the xantech drive all of the emitters however i personally like the idea of having emitters driven off different channels etc. Which in the end i don't think would function any differently then how i currently have it setup other than a potentially better driven ir system power / consistency wise, however i would sacrifice separate channels for different components which ultimately would make macros longer etc.


----------



## TheBored

First off, thanks for making this amazing product. I am 90% done with setting up my system, so I went ahead and purchased the stuff needed for getting iRule in my home







After some bumps with the licensing information, it looks like I'm all set to go.


My apologies if this has already been covered but reading a 200+ page thread is pretty brutal. I'm looking for some more source images, is there another place to get or request them? I checked the image library for the sources I need but fell somewhat short. I figured things like Verizon Fios, Netflix, and Pandora would be fairly common.


If there isn't another source for these icons, would anyone be willing to make a couple? I could scrape together something, but professional looking graphics really add to the system










Thanks!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrissou* /forum/post/19918849
> 
> 
> @Steve goff : is it possible for you to full export your config ? I would like to try in real your beautiful job ?
> 
> Thanks



I'm not sure I know what you're looking for. I don't have an iPad yet, so I'm just making iPad backgrounds for fun. I have an iPhone, and I use several of the iPhone Steampunk backgrounds in iRule, but it is particular to my own home theater and the components in it. If you want to look at some of the various backgrounds I've made, you can see them here , my Picasa gallery.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/19919761
> 
> 
> Steve, awesome work as usual, do you have the subtitle button in black shared?



The subtitle button is a standard default button that can be found in the video library.


----------



## teaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingCheese* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone had any luck integrating a DigiPort PortServer with iRule? I picked one up on Ebay for $30 or so. It's a TS16 model.
> 
> 
> For those that don't know, it's a serial port server attached to your network - similar to having multiple serial ports attached to a local PC, but accessible over your network.



$30 for 16 ports? I've been looking at buyinging a serial server for 10 times that for half the number of ports. That's some bargain you've got. But if you're going down the serial control route, that still works out cheaper than individual GC devices (not to mention the unholy rats' nest of cabling that implies).


Let us know how you get on with getting iRule to talk to the DigiPort.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19919263
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> 
> I think a favorites page would be awesome. meaning the left side for the source buttons like we use now. the right with the volume and other buttons that we use now and then the middle for a bunch of favorites. I think it's 16 to a page?
> 
> 
> My other stuff is just customizes for my applications. That is the hard part. I bet if we posted up pics everyone of our pages are so diff. our bluray and dvr/cable box pages I bet would be like each others with just slight variations. I know on my bluray and dvr pages I have buttons for certain vol levels so i don't need to use the vol much. I do the same for my nuvo setup. I have 4 diff vol levels.
> 
> 
> jim



You could use my plain backgrounds for a favorites page. Here is an example:


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joedeal* /forum/post/19919530
> 
> 
> hey, lets face it irule has its issues\\limitations. but for 50 bucks it does most of what most people will need. the biggest limitation in my opinion is the fact you cant copy\\paste buttons or links...that makes making new pages very difficult when you have allot of the same buttons on multiple pages (volume, channel etc.). making new pages or duplicate pages (like for making portrait versions of pages already made in landscape) take forever! but I still say it gives you decent bang for your buck. A standalone editor would be sweet...and of course the ability to copy buttons....anyway figured I would share a page from my setup.



Very cool!


----------



## barrygordon

The dinky link kit is a complete system of which the most expensive part, the IR receiver is what you Do Not need. It includes a 4 port non amplified (passive) connection block, which you do not want. The device I was referring to, and which I always include in any IR network I design, is the Xantech 791-44 amplified connection block. It requires a Xantech Power supply which is sold for it (although almost any regulated 12 volt supply will do) and the two together is what I have always used. The connection block can be screwed to the inside of a cabinet out of the way. It takes as input any IR receiver that emits a 12 volt signal such as any of the Xantech IR receiviers of which there are several models.


In my home I had a long wait for the GC special cable (GC-CGX) so I took an old Xantrech IR receiver (j-box type) a GC emitter and taped the two together inside a Radioshck small project box. One end has a mono 3.5 jack which gets connected to the GC itach and feeds the emitter. The other end has a stereo 3.5 jack which gets connected to the Xantech amplified connecting block and is fed by the IR receiver in the box. Essentially it is an optical coupler with 12 volt power on the receiver end (the end that feeds the Xantech). Since I had all the parts laying around it cost me zero.


The GC people in support will tell you that you will need the special cable (Smarthome used to supply an equivalent) to couple to devices that are directly connected and are sensing a 12 volt signal (Xantech, niles, ...). An emitter psted over a components IR receiver is just an optical coupler, unfortunatly one that does not look very nice in the opinion of many.


I use two ports of the iTach in my theater for one reason only. I have two set top boxes which take the same IR codes. One iTach port feeds all the components in my theater that require IR for control (through a Xantech amplified connecting block) while the second port only feeds the second STB through an emitter. Ergo, port 1 is used for STB 1, and Port 2 for STB 2.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geordie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one better because to me it's easier/faster to identify the buttons you are looking for when the background and general layout is completely uncluttered. With this one the buttons are completely free of clutter whereas previous designs, although nice to look at, had the extra bits around the buttons that sort of joined them together, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> They're all fabulous work and I would love to do my complete remote using them if I could. Can you do some more of these really 'clean' ones for the smaller screen (iPhone), I don't have an iPad!



I don't have the problem you do with the "cluttered" backgrounds, but have made some far simpler ones, as shown by one of my posts above.


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by single device platform, if you mean that it requires an iPad/iPhone vs. Android, then yes, but is there anything that's different with others? For example doesn't a control 4 system require their hardware?
> 
> 
> P.S. please don't confuse me for an iRule basher, I think you may have misunderstood my last post.



By single device platform I mean you have one control device and all logic is stored on that device.


With a multi device platform you can gave multiple remotes and the configuration centralized.


This is one reason I was thinking of using open remote with irule, as the gc 100 can only handle one connection this can be controlled by the server from open remote and irule sends all the commands to my devices.


looking forward to rule 2.0 and how feedback is handled. IRule meets all my needs for now as I learn more about open remote.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheBored* /forum/post/19920623
> 
> 
> First off, thanks for making this amazing product. I am 90% done with setting up my system, so I went ahead and purchased the stuff needed for getting iRule in my home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some bumps with the licensing information, it looks like I'm all set to go.
> 
> 
> My apologies if this has already been covered but reading a 200+ page thread is pretty brutal. I'm looking for some more source images, is there another place to get or request them? I checked the image library for the sources I need but fell somewhat short. I figured things like Verizon Fios, Netflix, and Pandora would be fairly common.
> 
> 
> If there isn't another source for these icons, would anyone be willing to make a couple? I could scrape together something, but professional looking graphics really add to the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If you send support a request for the images you want and let us know if they are for the iPad or iPhone we will get them added and email to you as well.


----------



## fr0ll0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19920906
> 
> 
> The dinky link kit is a complete system of which the most expensive part, the IR receiver is what you Do Not need. It includes a 4 port non amplified (passive) connection block, which you do not want. The device I was referring to, and which I always include in any IR network I design, is the Xantech 791-44 amplified connection block. It requires a Xantech Power supply which is sold for it (although almost any regulated 12 volt supply will do) and the two together is what I have always used. The connection block can be screwed to the inside of a cabinet out of the way. It takes as input any IR receiver that emits a 12 volt signal such as any of the Xantech IR receiviers of which there are several models.
> 
> 
> In my home I had a long wait for the GC special cable (GC-CGX) so I took an old Xantrech IR receiver (j-box type) a GC emitter and taped the two together inside a Radioshck small project box. One end has a mono 3.5 jack which gets connected to the GC itach and feeds the emitter. The other end has a stereo 3.5 jack which gets connected to the Xantech amplified connecting block and is fed by the IR receiver in the box. Essentially it is an optical coupler with 12 volt power on the receiver end (the end that feeds the Xantech). Since I had all the parts laying around it cost me zero.
> 
> 
> The GC people in support will tell you that you will need the special cable (Smarthome used to supply an equivalent) to couple to devices that are directly connected and are sensing a 12 volt signal (Xantech, niles, ...). An emitter psted over a components IR receiver is just an optical coupler, unfortunatly one that does not look very nice in the opinion of many.
> 
> 
> I use two ports of the iTach in my theater for one reason only. I have two set top boxes which take the same IR codes. One iTach port feeds all the components in my theater that require IR for control (through a Xantech amplified connecting block) while the second port only feeds the second STB through an emitter. Ergo, port 1 is used for STB 1, and Port 2 for STB 2.



so if i got the passive amp block could i use the emitters that are on there as presumably they need more juice?


----------



## Aesculus

On the Squeezebox it can be configured as an iRule HTTP gateway with the server IP address and port.


There are various HTTP commands that the server will process and I tested those on buttons with iRule and they work well.


The problem arrises when you have multiple players. The SB server does not know where to send the command to. So they allow the user to append the address of the specific player to the end of the command string.


For example you can either append the IP address or the MAC address to the end of the string as 'string'&player='address'


I tested this and it also works great in iRule


But this would then mean I would have to create a different device for each player and duplicate all the SBS commands. It would be nicer if iRule allowed for a specific string to be appended to each button command so I could create one set of commands and then each button could be an instance of that command for a specific player.


----------



## FlyingCheese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teaboy* /forum/post/19920642
> 
> 
> $30 for 16 ports? I've been looking at buyinging a serial server for 10 times that for half the number of ports. That's some bargain you've got. But if you're going down the serial control route, that still works out cheaper than individual GC devices (not to mention the unholy rats' nest of cabling that implies).
> 
> 
> Let us know how you get on with getting iRule to talk to the DigiPort.



Got it working this afternoon - both the devices I tried work great! Had to flash the firmware on the device, but it was pretty smooth after that.


Nothing against the Global Cache stuff (I've got an iTach for IR), but this is a cheap alternative if you need multiple serial ports and don't want to spend a lot of cash. It also does not require a computer located in or near your rack as it's an IP device. You can usually find them for $30-$50 on Ebay all the time.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You could use my plain backgrounds for a favorites page. Here is an example:



Steve ya I was thinking about a fancy one with extra stuff around all the buttons like u do with the other buttons. U know what I mean?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

@aesculus


I don't have SB but do use http commands for my 3 Directv boxes. I set up 3 gateways with individual ip addresses and import 3 versions of the same device in the builder there should be no need to edit each command.


I renamed the imported devices to avoid confusion. Dtv living room. Dtv basement. Etc. Then in irule I set these devices to be controlled only by the corresponding gateway.


Not simple but it works like a charm and if I understand your issue correctly it should work for you too.


----------



## barrygordon

fr0ll0,


No, passive means there is no additional power so you are stuck with the power coming out of the Global Cache device. In fact it will be diminished to some degree if you use more than one of the 4 output connectors.


In principal, the amplified connecting block amplifies the signal and then distributes it to each of the output connections (10 of them)


----------



## barrygordon

There is an excellent 2-way full featured app for the Squeezebox family that costs $9.99. I wrote one for the Pronto Pro several years ago, so I was quite impressed with what was done for the iPad. The app is called iPeng. By full featured I mean everything comes back to the iPad; cover art, playlists, artist lists, album lists, etc.; it is not just a "control app".


At the current time iRule is a "control app" and even with feedback it will be difficult to do a thing like the squeezebox system justice with out specific code for that systems architecture. The squeezebox family has a full browser interface but is way to sluggish for my tastes.


----------



## fr0ll0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19921788
> 
> 
> fr0ll0,
> 
> 
> No, passive means there is no additional power so you are stuck with the power coming out of the Global Cache device. In fact it will be diminished to some degree if you use more than one of the 4 output connectors.
> 
> 
> In principal, the amplified connecting block amplifies the signal and then distributes it to each of the output connections (10 of them)



i'm confused i thought the Xantech 791-44 was an amplified 10 port connecting block that would amplify the signal making everything more reliable. Naturally you would use the blaster and the spiffy cable to the connector block input.


it is described as

"Essential Info

If you are having difficulty getting a reliable IR signal to your equipment or you want to connect a large number of emitters to the system, use this amplified connecting block. It has 10 ports which can be used for the mini stick-on single or dual emitters. Each port can be individually selected as a high or normal power emitter port. This unit has an output port that allows it to be daisy-chained to additional connecting blocks if necessary. "


if i get the amplified block could i use the emitters that are on there or would i need to change them out to something like this

http://www.amazon.com/Xantech-Dual-B...413867&sr=1-32


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19921727
> 
> 
> @aesculus
> 
> 
> I don't have SB but do use http commands for my 3 Directv boxes. I set up 3 gateways with individual ip addresses and import 3 versions of the same device in the builder there should be no need to edit each command.
> 
> 
> I renamed the imported devices to avoid confusion. Dtv living room. Dtv basement. Etc. Then in irule I set these devices to be controlled only by the corresponding gateway.
> 
> 
> Not simple but it works like a charm and if I understand your issue correctly it should work for you too.



In the case of the SB that won't work because the player address gets appended on the end of the string. The gateway is always the ip address of the server.


Here is an example of a command:
Code:


Code:


http://10.0.1.201:9000/status.html?p0=pause&p1=1&player=04:00:20:12:45:AB

The ip address and port get put into the iRule gateway and the string is the device command in iRule
Code:


Code:


status.html?p0=pause&p1=1

and the player would be appended for each instance of the command for a specific player
Code:


Code:


&player=04:00:20:12:45:AB


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19921820
> 
> 
> There is an excellent 2-way full featured app for the Squeezebox family that costs $9.99. I wrote one for the Pronto Pro several years ago, so I was quite impressed with what was done for the iPad. The app is called iPeng. By full featured I mean everything comes back to the iPad; cover art, playlists, artist lists, album lists, etc.; it is not just a "control app".
> 
> 
> At the current time iRule is a "control app" and even with feedback it will be difficult to do a thing like the squeezebox system justice with out specific code for that systems architecture. The squeezebox family has a full browser interface but is way to sluggish for my tastes.



Thanks Barry. I am very familiar with iPeng having written the plugin that uses it and controls my Denon. iPeng is a great program and I use it a lot.
http://code.google.com/p/denonavpcontrol/wiki/HowToUse 


I was looking for a very simple interface to control the playback of the device for volume/pause etc. using iRule.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19921726
> 
> 
> Steve ya I was thinking about a fancy one with extra stuff around all the buttons like u do with the other buttons. U know what I mean?



I'm not sure. I can make one with stuff around the buttons on the right (volume, etc). And I could make one with stuff around buttons below the channel buttons, if I knew where you wanted to place those buttons. Or I cold make stuff around the channel buttons, if I knew where they go. I have not seen an iPad interface with channel buttons. The gallery does not have any.


----------



## barrygordon

fr0110,


What I read was "passive amp block" so I thought You were talking Passive not amplified. The two words passive and amp are sort of contradictory. Using an amplified connecting block and the proper cable from Global cache to connect the iTach to the amplified connecting block, almost any emitter that exists will work fine. I say almost because I never say never or always when talking about electrical equipment


----------



## fr0ll0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19921954
> 
> 
> fr0110,
> 
> 
> What I read was "passive amp block" so I thought You were talking Passive not amplified. The two words passive and amp are sort of contradictory. Using an amplified connecting block and the proper cable from Global cache to connect the iTach to the amplified connecting block, almost any emitter that exists will work fine. I say almost because I never say never or always when talking about electrical equipment



fantastic thanks Xantech 791-44 purchased!


----------



## Rudy A-traxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you receive the email from support with the corrected codes in the XML file. I didn't see a reply from you. Your device that you sent had a typo that we corrected and sent you the file back but we did not hear if it resolved your issue.



In fact I was waiting knowing you are under constant solicitation... But I didn't receive your reply.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> to tell u the truth when i have issues with the hex codes i just use global cache format and i'm all good. i don't even bother messing around. the GC format ones nearly always work fine. so i don't see why bothering trying to debug the hex ones.
> 
> 
> that's just me. it does make for an easier install at times.
> 
> 
> jim



I would have loved to do so but I killed the small Learner in my iTach WF2IR with a pin when I rebooted the iTach. ;-(


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure. I can make one with stuff around the buttons on the right (volume, etc). And I could make one with stuff around buttons below the channel buttons, if I knew where you wanted to place those buttons. Or I cold make stuff around the channel buttons, if I knew where they go. I have not seen an iPad interface with channel buttons. The gallery does not have any.



around the channel buttons. And how u put stuff around the vol stuff on the right. I'll have to email u a screen shot tomorrow of how I lay them out.


Jim


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowriderau* /forum/post/19921420
> 
> 
> By single device platform I mean you have one control device and all logic is stored on that device.
> 
> 
> With a multi device platform you can gave multiple remotes and the configuration centralized.
> 
> 
> This is one reason I was thinking of using open remote with irule, as the gc 100 can only handle one connection this can be controlled by the server from open remote and irule sends all the commands to my devices.
> 
> 
> looking forward to rule 2.0 and how feedback is handled. IRule meets all my needs for now as I learn more about open remote.



Well then, iRule is not a single device platform, you're just using the worng hardware. iTach units allow up to eight simultaneous at a time. The configuration is centralized, it's the iRule builder, one configuration that you can load to an unlimted number of devices.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy A-traxx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In fact I was waiting knowing you are under constant solicitation... But I didn't receive your reply.
> 
> 
> I would have loved to do so but I killed the small Learner in my iTach WF2IR with a pin when I rebooted the iTach. ;-(



Oh that sucks. Ya u got to be careful with that!


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19826228
> 
> 
> I have the Lutron Spacer lighting system installed in my home theater. The system consist of three SPS-600 IR dimmer switches in a wall plate (see attached). This is existing construction. I have a Global Cache GC-100-06 device in the same room that is located approximately 12 foot away on the opposite wall. I am currently using the Global Cache device with iRule to control other home theater components in the room (AV receiver, cable box, blu-ray player, etc.). Now I would like to control the lighting system. Would I need to run a CAT5 or CAT6 cable with an IR emitter connected to the back of the IR dimmer switch to the Global Cache device? Do I need to connect an IR emitter to all three dimmer switches or just one? If so, it will be difficult to run cable, but I think I can go in the attic to do it. What other options do I have with the current lighting setup so that I can control the lighting using iRule? Please advise.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/19831727
> 
> 
> Does the GC have an IR Blaster? If so its better to use that in your case rather than trying to get an emitter to the back of a dimmer (which is not a good idea to mix low voltage and high voltage in the same box). Just put it in the room pointing at the switches.



Well the Global Cache IR Blaster did not work out for me.. Apparently the IR on the Lutron Spacer System dimmer switches has a narrow eye and I was getting intermittent results (most of the time it did not work). So, as an experiment, I installed the IR emitters inside the Lutron Spacer System dimmers and ran a CAT5 cable back to the Global Cache GC-100-06 unit. Now I have a 100% success rate. So, it looks like my only option is to install the emitters inside the dimmer switches. My concern is with mixing high voltage and low voltage together in the same gang box. I don't want to cause any electrical fire. Please advise me on what to do here.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingCheese* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Got it working this afternoon - both the devices I tried work great! Had to flash the firmware on the device, but it was pretty smooth after that.
> 
> 
> Nothing against the Global Cache stuff (I've got an iTach for IR), but this is a cheap alternative if you need multiple serial ports and don't want to spend a lot of cash. It also does not require a computer located in or near your rack as it's an IP device. You can usually find them for $30-$50 on Ebay all the time.



Yeah, kind of makes you wonder what the people at GC were thinking when they only put one port on the serial iTach vs three on their IR model.


Do you mind elaborating on your process of setting up your port server? I've go one on the way and know not a thing about setting it up. Is it a network or HTTP gateway? What about a port number? etc. etc.


And just out of curiosity, what are you controlling? What do your commands look like?


I went out and bought a USB to serial cable to just see if I might get serial control of two of my devices to work. I was one for two, I got my Xantech 68-10 (multi-zone pre-amp) to respond to commands, but was not as fortunate with my Xantech XDT (dual tuner), I think it may have to do with (most likely) my lack of knowledge. One particular person here on this forum has been very helpful to me, but I still haven't pulled it off. In any case I figured for a few less dollars I could almost definitely have at least one functioning serial device, with the ability to add up to fifteen more for just the cost of the cables!


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19922599
> 
> 
> Well the Global Cache IR Blaster did not work out for me.. Apparently the IR on the Lutron Spacer System dimmer switches has a narrow eye and I was getting intermittent results (most of the time it did not work). So, as an experiment, I installed the IR emitters inside the Lutron Spacer System dimmers and ran a CAT5 cable back to the Global Cache GC-100-06 unit. Now I have a 100% success rate. So, it looks like my only option is to install the emitters inside the dimmer switches. My concern is with mixing high voltage and low voltage together in the same gang box. I don't want to cause any electrical fire. Please advise me on what to do here.



Nobody can advise you what to do other than your local building department. I am pretty sure that mixing low voltage and high voltage wiring in the same junction box is against code but give your local building department a call and describe what you want to do.


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19922278
> 
> 
> Well then, iRule is not a single device platform, you're just using the worng hardware. iTach units allow up to eight simultaneous at a time. The configuration is centralized, it's the iRule builder, one configuration that you can load to an unlimted number of devices.



True but its a little bit more than that, in a multi device system if i set the volume to mute all my remote devices know that its on mute without having to query, or know that my av receiver is set to TV or Game. So when they initialise they know the current state of every device in the system.


YOu can start to get this with feedback added, but then each device must query every device to know when it initiliases. BUt if I use two remotes at the same time then they'll lose sync.


So if you have a server it'll know the volume level, and change it on all your devices at the same time.


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/19905033
> 
> 
> Barry could you help me out with some Pronto Hex Codes that work with my Pronto but do not work with the iTach device. Thanks
> 
> 
> Power ON
> 
> 
> 0000 0071 0000 0032 0081 003F 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0AAB




I had similar problems when converting my codes from LIRC format, Ifound GC device required even pairs, notice above you have an uneven pair on the last pair. Try adding a 0000 before or after 0AAB. Also another handy check is to run GC converter tool and turn this into GC format and then back again to HEX to see the difference.


----------



## teaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingCheese* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Got it working this afternoon - both the devices I tried work great! Had to flash the firmware on the device, but it was pretty smooth after that.
> 
> 
> You can usually find them for $30-$50 on Ebay all the time.



Yes, except the one I can see on UK ebay at the moment is an ancient old Xyplex with no software management tools. I don't think my unix is up to coping with that. The modern ones all seem to come with HTTP interfaces, which I can probably handle from my Mac...


----------



## FlyingCheese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19922819
> 
> 
> Yeah, kind of makes you wonder what the people at GC were thinking when they only put one port on the serial iTach vs three on their IR model.
> 
> 
> Do you mind elaborating on your process of setting up your port server? I've go one on the way and know not a thing about setting it up. Is it a network or HTTP gateway? What about a port number? etc. etc.
> 
> 
> And just out of curiosity, what are you controlling? What do your commands look like?
> 
> 
> I went out and bought a USB to serial cable to just see if I might get serial control of two of my devices to work. I was one for two, I got my Xantech 68-10 (multi-zone pre-amp) to respond to commands, but was not as fortunate with my Xantech XDT (dual tuner), I think it may have to do with (most likely) my lack of knowledge. One particular person here on this forum has been very helpful to me, but I still haven't pulled it off. In any case I figured for a few less dollars I could almost definitely have at least one functioning serial device, with the ability to add up to fifteen more for just the cost of the cables!




I'm controlling an Extron matrix switch, which I'm using to route component signals to each of my TV's and a Nuvo Concerto which rune the whole-house audio. The commands are pretty simple, but each device has a pretty easy command set to work with. Inside iRule, I added a network gateway for each device and pointed it to the IP of the PortServer and the port number the device setup when you configure each device - each device gets a seperate port.


I can post some of the command later if you're really interested, but it's not that difficult - at least my devices weren't.


You may want to get a jump on things and order a few DB9/RJ45 adapters - you'll most likely need these. Monoprice has them for a buck a piece or so.


----------



## Titandude

I decided to use my Ipad to control my home theater entertainment system and after a little research bought the SQ Blaster which is controlled with their own SQ Remote app. It works perfectly, but is not graphically pleasing, so I researched and found this wonderful IRule app.


I set up a gateway to the SQ Blaster using the "Network" settings, and it connects just fine. The problem is that iRule will not generate IR or wi-fi commands to the SQ Blaster even though the gateway is connected. Can someone explain to me what I need to do?


Thanks!


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19916267
> 
> 
> Thanks! Here is anther one I just made:



Is there an easy way to tell how many rows and columns are in these designs so that the buttons can line up?


Love these backgrounds btw


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue* /forum/post/19924427
> 
> 
> Is there an easy way to tell how many rows and columns are in these designs so that the buttons can line up?
> 
> 
> Love these backgrounds btw



Thanks! You can find the answer to this and other questions by using the thread search tool at the top right of the message column. Here is the answer I last gave a few days ago:


The grid for the iPad landscape pages is 31 rows by 51 columns. The buttons on the right are all 5 cells wide, so they line up side to side. A few buttons (right and left arrows, top menu and popup menu in the examples) were resized to three cells wide, but most of the rest are 4 cells wide.


----------



## mborner

Okay, I seem to be having issues with the layers and background images. Can anyone tell me how to layer the button inset on top of a background image without deleting (replacing) the background image?

Thanks.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, I seem to be having issues with the layers and background images. Can anyone tell me how to layer the button inset on top of a background image without deleting (replacing) the background image?
> 
> Thanks.



Before u start set the grid to 30x51. Pull the background over and make the placement row 1 col 1. Make the image 1 wide by 1 high. Now pull the inset over and place it on row 1 Col 8 and u are good.


Make sure u are o the background only layer.


That should work. It's how I do it.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19922599
> 
> 
> Well the Global Cache IR Blaster did not work out for me.. Apparently the IR on the Lutron Spacer System dimmer switches has a narrow eye and I was getting intermittent results (most of the time it did not work). So, as an experiment, I installed the IR emitters inside the Lutron Spacer System dimmers and ran a CAT5 cable back to the Global Cache GC-100-06 unit. Now I have a 100% success rate. So, it looks like my only option is to install the emitters inside the dimmer switches. My concern is with mixing high voltage and low voltage together in the same gang box. I don't want to cause any electrical fire. Please advise me on what to do here.





> Quote:
> Nobody can advise you what to do other than your local building department. I am pretty sure that mixing low voltage and high voltage wiring in the same junction box is against code but give your local building department a call and describe what you want to do.



__________________

Chris

Aesculus is offline Report Post Reply With Quote


I would not bother to ask the building department. The answer will be a firm NO, its not approved. They do not have the authority to override a product listing. They only have latitude in governing how a listed product is installed and used, once it's modified it's off the table.


You have modified a UL* listed product. The only legal way it can be declared safe if for the manufacture to take your modified unit and run it through their engineering deparment and then through UL again. And obviously they aren't going to do that.


So much for the legal side, now is it still safe? Without inspection by someone knows what to look for nobody can say. I would say it's probably not. If you have to ask here, then we must assume, respectfully, that you do not have the knowledge to determine this on your own.


*UL is one of a few certified labs. ETL is another so lack of a UL lable does not automatically mean it's not listed a certified lab.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19925678
> 
> 
> Before u start set the grid to 30x51. Pull the background over and make the placement row 1 col 1. Make the image 1 wide by 1 high. Now pull the inset over and place it on row 1 Col 8 and u are good.
> 
> 
> Make sure u are o the background only layer.
> 
> 
> That should work. It's how I do it.



I have the inset placed correctly but it still displaces the background image. Frustrating.


----------



## wnorris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19922599
> 
> 
> Well the Global Cache IR Blaster did not work out for me.. Apparently the IR on the Lutron Spacer System dimmer switches has a narrow eye and I was getting intermittent results (most of the time it did not work). So, as an experiment, I installed the IR emitters inside the Lutron Spacer System dimmers and ran a CAT5 cable back to the Global Cache GC-100-06 unit. Now I have a 100% success rate. So, it looks like my only option is to install the emitters inside the dimmer switches. My concern is with mixing high voltage and low voltage together in the same gang box. I don't want to cause any electrical fire. Please advise me on what to do here.



Mixing high and low voltage in one box is against code. The reason is safety. You basically must assume that high voltage wire will come into contact with the low voltage wire, thus making it high voltage.


They do make separators that go into multi-gang boxes that allow you to put high voltage on one side, and low on the other (say something like a volume control). The separator makes sure the high/low voltage can't physically touch. However, it would also block your IR signal and defeat the point of what you want to do.


All that said, for enough money, you can usually get an exception from your governing code body (which can be city,state, private, housing board, etc.). It will probably take time, and several petitions of the governing body (which usually will have a fee attached). What could probably be done is to wire your emitter like it was a 120V circuit. This means a custom made emitter cable rated for inwall 120V. Whenever that cable passes a stud, it will need a metal plate over the stud to deflect nails, etc., etc. All the same requirements as a 120V circuit. This means running the custom emitter along the same path as an existing 120V wire (so you can use the same hole, already with a steel plate on the stud), or ripping out your drywall to retrofit to code. The wire from your gateway to the wall would probably have to have a plug on it too, but maybe not.


So you could probably get it done and approved, but it will cost you some serious $$$, time, and arm twisting.


And to a previous poster. A device does not have to be UL listed to be installed. Some devices must be (panel boxes for example), but most equipment does not have to be UL listed. But what you have to check is your insurance policy. In some places (especially "progressive" areas like California, NY, Chicago, etc.) insurance companies put a clause in your home owners insurance that if non-UL devices are found in your burned down home, you policy is void and you get nothing. So check that before using non-UL devices.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Before u start set the grid to 30x51. Pull the background over and make the placement row 1 col 1. Make the image 1 wide by 1 high. Now pull the inset over and place it on row 1 Col 8 and u are good.
> 
> 
> Make sure u are o the background only layer.
> 
> 
> That should work. It's how I do it.



I think the grid should be 31x51.


----------



## Glimmie

While we are all eagerly awaiting the 2way release I am curious just how powerful it will be. Meaning will it go beyond simple on/off tallys.


Here is my example. I am currently making a panel for my Lexicon audio processor. I want to include all the surrounds modes of which there are many. For example you can have basic Dolby Digital, or enhance it with the LOGIC 7 mode.


Now if for example, the DVD source does not have Dolby Digital, the Lexicon will not allow that mode selection. Likewise you don't get DTS options if there is no DTS track on the source. This data can be extracted from the processor.


So it would be really neat if the 2way Irule could request this data and if for example there is no DTS option currently available at the given time, it would not display those buttons on the panel. The way it will be for now is all options are available on the Irule panel and simply won't respond if not supported by the current playback source material.


I realize this gets into GUI programming and may be beyond the abilities of the Irule's GUI.


Just some thoughts.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnorris* /forum/post/19925878
> 
> 
> 
> And to a previous poster. A device does not have to be UL listed to be installed.



Well at least in the city of Los Angeles it does. This is a big problem and has been around for at least 30 years. Now the city has their own testing lab which for a fee will certify your non-listed device. Yeah, it's a racket!


Smart systems audio/video engineering companies will get the primary electrical signed off with the racks and consoles empty. Then install all the gear, a lot of which on the pro side is not listed. Otherwise you will never pass an electrical inspection. The other way is to use a listed external power supply - like Itach does. Then the product need not be listed - in the USA. Europe is different due to tougher EMC laws.


And I also must disagree with a local authority overriding UL or other certified listing. That won't happen with any level of arm twisting - at least on the level. The legal risk is just too great. If someone were to get electrocuted after the fact, all the manufacture has to say is the product was modified without their approval. Then the city (or whoever the inpsection authority is) would be liable for the damages - easily millions in a death or injury case. Sure they may bend the rules a bit for installation issues but the level of modification the origional poster did is over the top.


----------



## wnorris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teaboy* /forum/post/19920642
> 
> 
> $30 for 16 ports? I've been looking at buyinging a serial server for 10 times that for half the number of ports. That's some bargain you've got. But if you're going down the serial control route, that still works out cheaper than individual GC devices (not to mention the unholy rats' nest of cabling that implies).
> 
> 
> Let us know how you get on with getting iRule to talk to the DigiPort.



What he isn't saying is that these are $1000+ devices new. They are used in retail and commercial environments. For $30-$50 you can get a used AS IS model and take a chance it works (actually, some untested ones have sold for as low as $10).


A lot of what is on E-Bay are old worn out boxes that had to be replaced (sold AS IS, basically meaning for parts). The rest are either new, or surplus from when a chain store goes out of business (maybe they had 200 or 2000 stores). Each store would have one of these for their checkout system, no one buys it at the liquidation sale, so all 200 get thrown on a pallet and sold at surplus auctions. Then end up on E-Bay for $50. Most of those will probably function perfectly well and are a heck of a bargain.


I have worked with them before and they are nice devices. Digi makes good stuff. Nice to know they are compatible with iRule. Opens up another avenue for everyone. I've got a working 4-port model at home that I salvaged from the trash. Now that I know they work with iRule, it's another incentive for me to lean that way.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnorris* /forum/post/19925878
> 
> 
> They do make separators that go into multi-gang boxes that allow you to put high voltage on one side, and low on the other (say something like a volume control). The separator makes sure the high/low voltage can't physically touch. However, it would also block your IR signal and defeat the point of what you want to do



You could see if somebody makes a UL-listed barrier that is clear, or at least transparent to IR. BTW, the barriers are to be used only with a specific companion box that has provisions for mounting the barrier (usually simply a slot to slide it into). There are also low-voltage boxes that are meant to add-on to the side of a high-voltage box. Say, turn a 2-gang into a 2-gang HV + 1 LV. But those are almost certain not be be clear or pass IR. (Doesn't necessarily have to be clear at visible wavelengths to pass IR...)


You may still have wiring issues. Not that familiar with the details of the code, but I've noticed that high voltage and low voltage are normally wired on opposite sides of a 2x4. That is, you won't find high and low voltage in the same space between studs. Dunno if that's a requirement or not, but obviously is "best practice".


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19926127
> 
> 
> You could see if somebody makes a UL-listed barrier that is clear, or at least transparent to IR.
> 
> 
> You may still have wiring issues. Not that familiar with the details of the code, but I've noticed that high voltage and low voltage are normally wired on opposite sides of a 2x4. That is, you won't find high and low voltage in the same space between studs. Dunno if that's a requirement or not, but obviously is "best practice".



It goes well beyond the in wall wiring. Yes, class 1 wiring may be required but what about the Itach or whatever the device is? You now have the possibility that line referenced current can flow into this box. Is the IR port driver properly isolated as not to send this potentially lethal current out the case ground or perhaps out the serial port if there is a failure inside the box? This is where the Itach would need a full listing. They don't need it now because they are completly isolated from primary AC power via the approved wall wort power supply. But once there is a direct path into the box, even if by accident, they lose that loop hole and become liable if they support it.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowriderau* /forum/post/19923701
> 
> 
> I had similar problems when converting my codes from LIRC format, Ifound GC device required even pairs, notice above you have an uneven pair on the last pair. Try adding a 0000 before or after 0AAB. Also another handy check is to run GC converter tool and turn this into GC format and then back again to HEX to see the difference.



snowriderau,


Thanks - doing the convert back and forth made the codes work not sure why but it did.


Barry,


Thank you for taking a look at the hex codes!


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19925835
> 
> 
> I have the inset placed correctly but it still displaces the background image. Frustrating.



If you have an issue with the inset replacing the background image check the following:

1. Click on the background image and verify that the width and height are both set to 1. This will not distort the image, just constrain the area where it will be replaced.

2. make sure you have the background layer turned on.

3. place the inset anywhere except the upper left corner of the Page.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19925898
> 
> 
> I think the grid should be 31x51.



my bad. i knew that was wrong when i started typing! lol


thanks steve.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19925835
> 
> 
> I have the inset placed correctly but it still displaces the background image. Frustrating.



RU placing the background first and in the background only layer? U need those 2 things first before the inset.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19925898
> 
> 
> I think the grid should be 31x51.



Steve, What about posting an image of the complete page, w/ buttons and all? Then nobody would have to be concerned about lining up the buttons over the outline areas, of course I'd leave out the favorites side bar, but I don't think anyone would be puting anything besides numbers where you already have them. For a button one would just use a blank png, and adjust the size in the properties box. I've done something similiar to this already. I have a floor plan for each level in my house as a page, w/ links in each room to controls for that room, and a link to the other floor on the stairs, for whatever reason, the different links all went to the same page before I assigned a blank image to each one.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19928093
> 
> 
> Steve, What about posting an image of the complete page, w/ buttons and all? Then nobody would have to be concerned about lining up the buttons over the outline areas, of course I'd leave out the favorites side bar, but I don't think anyone would be puting anything besides numbers where you already have them. For a button one would just use a blank png, and adjust the size in the properties box. I've done something similiar to this already. I have a floor plan for each level in my house as a page, w/ links in each room to controls for that room, and a link to the other floor on the stairs, for whatever reason, the different links all went to the same page before I assigned a blank image to each one.



Hi. I'm not quite sure what you're asking for, since I think I've posted the images before with descriptions of the grid and button placement. In any event, here is a background with one of the most common layouts:











In this example the grid is 31 rows by 51 columns. All of the buttons along the right side are 5 cells wide, so they line up and are centered. The other standard size buttons are mostly 4 cells wide; the exceptions are the left and right arrow buttons and the pop up menu and top menu buttons, which are 3 cells wide. Of course, you can substitute other buttons with other functions for the two menu buttons. And the big play, pause, and stop buttons are the standard 8 cells wide.


So if a button comes close, but doesn't exactly line up with the background, change the width of the cell to make it line up.


I hope this what you are looking for.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19922599
> 
> 
> Well the Global Cache IR Blaster did not work out for me.. Apparently the IR on the Lutron Spacer System dimmer switches has a narrow eye and I was getting intermittent results (most of the time it did not work). So, as an experiment, I installed the IR emitters inside the Lutron Spacer System dimmers and ran a CAT5 cable back to the Global Cache GC-100-06 unit. Now I have a 100% success rate. So, it looks like my only option is to install the emitters inside the dimmer switches. My concern is with mixing high voltage and low voltage together in the same gang box. I don't want to cause any electrical fire. Please advise me on what to do here.



pglover19: Now that you have been thoroughly raked over the coals by us electrical types I have a very basic question for you. You said the IR Blaster did not work on the GC device. Did you plug it into the 3rd port and did you set the port to IR Blaster mode from IR emitter mode? If not it runs at a lower wattage and that would account for your poor performance as a IR Blaster. It really should have worked.


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy A-traxx* /forum/post/19922012
> 
> 
> in my iTach WF2IR with a pin when I rebooted the iTach. ;-(



You can use iconvert to change hex codes to GC format, its a download on there website.


----------



## Rudy A-traxx

Thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try.


I tried add 0000 before or after like was said above, but it didn't work.


I'm waiting for the file Cubesys told me was on it way to my e-mails.

I'll check the difference between mine and the one he washed.


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/19926326
> 
> 
> snowriderau,
> 
> Thank you for taking a look at the hex codes!



no problem there tricky little devils, i find that using the hex code value once works better or is more definable than when i put the GC code into irule. Also another hint for people to look out for that when your learning codes or converting other codes you basically have these patterns of paired values that represent 0 or 1, sometimes the tolerances mean the learned values can be a bit out of whack. For your codes once converted into GC format this is really clear to see the value pairs.


For your code in GC it looked like this.

37000,,1,129,63,16,16,16,48,....16,16,16,48,16,48,16,48,16,48,16,4 8,16,16,16,48,16,2731


So you could deduce that 0 =16,16 and 1 = 16,48

which is clean,as this is consistent, if other people have learned codes a good tip I picked up over the last week, is to try increasing the seperation slightly,infrared has a pretty large tolerance so if your values are close try increasing the seperation to get a cleaner signal. This is especially true if your codes are not registering clearly or are sticky. Increasing or playing with your values is usually ok in a range of 10%-20%.


also for your device the 129,63 is the wake up sequence to tell your device hey listen up codes coming, And the the 16,2731 is hey I finished. The GC has a max limit for the largest gap and uses its own termination max, playing with this by adding 0, infront seemed to work for me.


Anyway just posting this as before last week I didn't know anything about remote codes and found it hard to find anywhere that provided the info I needed. Enjoy...


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/19929220
> 
> 
> pglover19: Now that you have been thoroughly raked over the coals by us electrical types I have a very basic question for you. You said the IR Blaster did not work on the GC device. Did you plug it into the 3rd port and did you set the port to IR Blaster mode from IR emitter mode? If not it runs at a lower wattage and that would account for your poor performance as a IR Blaster. It really should have worked.



yes... The IR Blaster was plugged into port 3 and I set the port on the GC-100-06 to IR Blaster. I think the problem is where my dimmers switches are located. There is not a direct line of sight from the IR Blaster to the dimmers switches. However, it works intermittently. I have tried positoning the IR Blaster to the best position and it just doesn't work all the time... Not sure what other options I have....


----------



## Mizell

I have a new problem - I expanded on a system for the client, adding an entire bedroom A/V to his setup. I didn't have Cat5 locally so I went with the WF2IR iTach and that worked just fine. There are 2 issues:


when I went to test out the system, I'm finding I have to put a delay after/before each command in a macro - as if the WiFi can't pickup and send all the commands at once. Individual buttons work fine, but turning on/off the whole system or any compound commands need this delay. Not a big deal as I found th workaround, just wondering if anyone else found this.


The second issue is with iRule - the client has been using things with no issue for a few weeks now, but when I loaded the bedroom panels, I'm finding that iRule is rebooting itself with random button presses. It quits out of the iPad app and when I restart, the last iTach gateway has been forgotten and I need to Restore gateways. It's not a single corrupt button, it seems to be random.


Any thoughts?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/19930132
> 
> 
> I have a new problem - I expanded on a system for the client, adding an entire bedroom A/V to his setup. I didn't have Cat5 locally so I went with the WF2IR iTach and that worked just fine. There are 2 issues:
> 
> 
> when I went to test out the system, I'm finding I have to put a delay after/before each command in a macro - as if the WiFi can't pickup and send all the commands at once. Individual buttons work fine, but turning on/off the whole system or any compound commands need this delay. Not a big deal as I found th workaround, just wondering if anyone else found this.
> 
> 
> The second issue is with iRule - the client has been using things with no issue for a few weeks now, but when I loaded the bedroom panels, I'm finding that iRule is rebooting itself with random button presses. It quits out of the iPad app and when I restart, the last iTach gateway has been forgotten and I need to Restore gateways. It's not a single corrupt button, it seems to be random.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



The app quitting is likely related to a memory leak in the iPad version that affects iOS V4.2 and links. The updated version we submitted to Apple fixes this issue.


As for the WiFi issue, there can be a latency issue related to any wireless device which would depend on the signal strength and access point. I have not needed to add any extra delays in my bedroom when I switched to a WiFi iTach as an example but my access point is not far away.


----------



## Mizell

The access point is only 30' away and I wouldn't think this would have been an issue, but the workaround is solid so I'm not worried, but good to know for future installs.


How soon will the submitted update be available from Apple?


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19929870
> 
> 
> yes... The IR Blaster was plugged into port 3 and I set the port on the GC-100-06 to IR Blaster. I think the problem is where my dimmers switches are located. There is not a direct line of sight from the IR Blaster to the dimmers switches. However, it works intermittently. I have tried positoning the IR Blaster to the best position and it just doesn't work all the time... Not sure what other options I have....



You could try indirect aiming and a well placed mirror on a wall.


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff work perfectly



Hi Martin I was wondering if you could help? If I unplug my Ethernet cable from my itach for one reason or another when I plug it back in the ip address seems to change and I have to adjust settings in my gateway on in irule. Do you no of this problem I'm facing and if so can you please explain how I may alleviate it?


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Barry I have a problem I've just purchased the global cache itach ip2ir and I cannot seem to find it on my network when plugged into my Mac which has a copy of windows 7 installed do you think you may no of my dilemma?



Hi barry, I was wondering if you could help? If I unplug my Ethernet cable from my itach for one reason or another when I plug it back in the ip address seems to change and I have to adjust settings in my gateway on in irule. Do you no of this problem I'm facing and if so can you please explain how I may alleviate it?


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19931430
> 
> 
> Hi Martin I was wondering if you could help? If I unplug my Ethernet cable from my itach for one reason or another when I plug it back in the ip address seems to change and I have to adjust settings in my gateway on in irule. Do you no of this problem I'm facing and if so can you please explain how I may alleviate it?



If your iTach has an older version of the firmware, you could update the firmware to the latest version (see http://www.globalcache.com/support/i...rmwareupdates/ for instructions and http://www.globalcache.com/files/doc...h_relnotes.txt for the release notes).


You need the Windows version of iHelp to do this, as I have not build the firmware update functionality in the Mac OS X version of iHelp yet.


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If your iTach has an older version of the firmware, you could update the firmware to the latest version (see http://www.globalcache.com/support/i...rmwareupdates/ for instructions and http://www.globalcache.com/files/doc...h_relnotes.txt for the release notes).
> 
> 
> You need the Windows version of iHelp to do this, as I have not build the firmware update functionality in the Mac OS X version of iHelp yet.



Hi martijn, thanks for that the only problem I have with that is that I use a MacBook and I use windows 7 on a partition and I don't seem to recognise my itach, any ideas?


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi martijn, thanks for that the only problem I have with that is that I use a MacBook and I use windows 7 on a partition and I don't seem to recognise my itach, any ideas?



It doesn't seem to recognise my itach


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19931619
> 
> 
> Hi martijn, thanks for that the only problem I have with that is that I use a MacBook and I use windows 7 on a partition and I don't seem to recognise my itach, any ideas?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19931659
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem to recognise my itach



Are the iTach and Windows 7 using the same IP-address range?

Example:

If the iTach uses 192.168.1.70

then Windows 7 should use an IP-address starting with 192.168.1. but not end with 70 (or 0 or 255)


I have no experience with Windows 7, but somewhere you should be able to check the IP-address Windows 7 is using.

You could try to open a command-prompt (Run -> cmd)

and then enter IPCONFIG followed by the Enter key.


I think you are using Bootcamp? If so, then did you install the Winodws drivers Apple made available for Bootcamp?


----------



## ckloss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19926165
> 
> 
> It goes well beyond the in wall wiring. Yes, class 1 wiring may be required but what about the Itach or whatever the device is? You now have the possibility that line referenced current can flow into this box. Is the IR port driver properly isolated as not to send this potentially lethal current out the case ground or perhaps out the serial port if there is a failure inside the box? This is where the Itach would need a full listing. They don't need it now because they are completly isolated from primary AC power via the approved wall wort power supply. But once there is a direct path into the box, even if by accident, they lose that loop hole and become liable if they support it.



Just to beat this into the ground one more time -- you could use a 2+1 box with the third slot being for LV, and blocked from the other two, and then run emitters out of the wall from the third slot and stick them to the *front* of the switches rather than trying to pass the IR inside the box. Of course, that wouldn't be very attractive.


BTW, make sure you run the HV and LV cables seperately in the walls/attic/wherever. They aren't supposed to go through the same holes in studs, for instance, for the reasons mentioned above in terms of energizing the LV wire with HV.


--Carey


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Are the iTach and Windows 7 using the same IP-address range?
> 
> Example:
> 
> If the iTach uses 192.168.1.70
> 
> then Windows 7 should use an IP-address starting with 192.168.1. but not end with 70 (or 0 or 255)
> 
> 
> I have no experience with Windows 7, but somewhere you should be able to check the IP-address Windows 7 is using.
> 
> You could try to open a command-prompt (Run -> cmd)
> 
> and then enter IPCONFIG followed by the Enter key.
> 
> 
> I think you are using Bootcamp? If so, then did you install the Winodws drivers Apple made available for Bootcamp?



Hi I was wondering, once I have configured my panels Is an Internet connection always needed to execute commands sent from my iPad?


----------



## joedeal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19919746
> 
> 
> man u guys amaze me. that looks great. i'm assuming you did all the background stuff in photoshop?
> 
> 
> 
> looks awesome!



Thanks. yep used Photoshop and transparent buttons.


----------



## jimim

Some new stuff I want to do:


Ok anyone know of a video server that will work in mobile safari so I can url the webpage into irule?


I am having no luck. I know I can use a dvr from say speco or everfocus but that would just not be ideal.


What i want ot do is go out of a cable box over the composite or component into a video server to have the live feed from the cable box to a webpage on safari and embed it in irule.


if I went the dvr route as mentioned above it would just be a PIA and really not ideal due to it being a dvr.


SO I need a mac based mobile safari based video server.


Anyone know any companies that offer one. i have searched hi and low today and everything i'm finding is windows only.


thanks alot guys,


thought i could use slingbox but forgot it was an applet installed in safari to use it so mobile safari is out.


thanks again everyone!


jim


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19932301
> 
> 
> some new stuff i want to do:
> 
> 
> Ok anyone know of a video server that will work in mobile safari so i can url the webpage into irule?
> 
> 
> So i need a mac based mobile safari based video server.
> 
> Jim



vlc?


----------



## jtara

Apple has rejected the Sony Reader app, and officially commented on the rejection:

http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/2...ur-guidelines/ 



> Quote:
> We are now requiring that if an app offers customers the ability to purchase books outside of the app, that the same option is also available to customers from within the app with in-app purchase.





> Quote:
> In other words: You don't have to buy books, or music, or other media that you consume on iOS apps from Apple. But developers must offer you the option to buy that stuff through Apple and its iTunes-backed system.


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19932164
> 
> 
> Hi I was wondering, once I have configured my panels Is an Internet connection always needed to execute commands sent from my iPad?



You do not need an internet connection to use iRule after you have synced your setup from the builder to iRule.

You do need to have a (local) LAN / WiFi network.


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You do not need an internet connection to use iRule after you have synced your setup from the builder to iRule.
> 
> You do need to have a (local) LAN / WiFi network.



Cheers for that I use the hardwired itach so would I just buy any ordinary router?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19932376
> 
> 
> vlc?



i wanted a hardware based solution. don't want a mac up and running to do this.


anyway how would i feed a live tv loop into a mac to play it through vlc anyway? is that even possible?


jim


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/19933430
> 
> 
> You do not need an internet connection to use iRule after you have synced your setup from the builder to iRule.
> 
> You do need to have a (local) LAN / WiFi network.



LAN needed.


----------



## RichardU

Like many, I am building my iRule system in parallel to an existing control system. In my case, I have a number of MX-900 remotes and 3 MRF-350 IR distribution points in various locations. I have now determined that the iTach can directly access the same emitters I currently have in place. The only issue is how to wire everything.


I've also learned the iTach can easily handle two emitters per channel and can transmit over at least 100' of a CAT5 pair. So I am home wiring all of my IR. Now all I need is a connecting block that allows me to feed both MRF350 and iTach output without back-feeding to either one. Enter the Radio Shack diodes. You get 50 of them for just a couple of dollars. Put it all together and it looks like this.


Works well. Now I just need to build two more. I'll be glad to answer any questions.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19933558
> 
> 
> Cheers for that I use the hardwired itach so would I just buy any ordinary router?



LAN / WIFI router, you need the wireless for your iPad / iPod connection.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19933617
> 
> 
> i wanted a hardware based solution. don't want a mac up and running to do this.
> 
> 
> anyway how would i feed a live tv loop into a mac to play it through vlc anyway? is that even possible?
> 
> 
> jim



Oh. You said you wanted a "Mac based" video server, "not a Windows-based one". I assumed from that you wanted a software solution.


Plenty of ways to get live TV into a Mac. I have a Hauppauge board in my Linux system, but they have them for Macs as well. Mine has an analog tuner, digital tuner (that will only receive ATSC or clear QAM), and composite and S-Video inputs, though not component. I can access the video through VLC (in fact that's how I watch TV on my Linux box). I'm assuming that this is for previewing on the remote, so I'd think just about anything would be good enough - composite, S-Video, or RF. There's certainly other hardware that will bring component into a Mac.


----------



## No Clue

I just got my first build up and running and after several trials, I have my onkyo prepro working via ethernet and some success using one of my direct tv dvr's via HTTP gateway.


I created a device for the DVR in my sunroom and added all of the codes from a downloaded HTTP remote commands for direct tv. After adding the gateway and setting the IP address and including the 8080port, everything worked near perfectly.

I then copied the panel and renamed it for my DVR in the theater. I also added it using its own IP address and realized I needed to download another device to add the gateway since the first one was in use. I did this in builder and synced them up again and finished adding the gateway.

The problem is both panels (with two different IP addresses) will control my sunroom DVR but neither will control my DVR in the theater. They each have a unique IP address so I'm not sure how this could happen.

I checked the support page and searched this thread but didn't see any posts regarding this particular problem.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some new stuff I want to do:
> 
> 
> Ok anyone know of a video server that will work in mobile safari so I can url the webpage into irule?
> 
> 
> I am having no luck. I know I can use a dvr from say speco or everfocus but that would just not be ideal.
> 
> 
> What i want ot do is go out of a cable box over the composite or component into a video server to have the live feed from the cable box to a webpage on safari and embed it in irule.
> 
> 
> if I went the dvr route as mentioned above it would just be a PIA and really not ideal due to it being a dvr.
> 
> 
> SO I need a mac based mobile safari based video server.
> 
> 
> Anyone know any companies that offer one. i have searched hi and low today and everything i'm finding is windows only.
> 
> 
> thanks alot guys,
> 
> 
> thought i could use slingbox but forgot it was an applet installed in safari to use it so mobile safari is out.
> 
> 
> thanks again everyone!
> 
> 
> jim



Eyetv


----------



## snodric

I am trying to add Hex codes from my Pronto as a new device (Yamaha RX-V1 Amplifier). Have followed all of the steps in the tutorial from the iRule website without difficulty - created the device and added the hex codes below by using 'control-v' to paste the hex codes into the data line of the device properties. Added three codes for Input-CD, Input-DVD and Input Cbl/Sat respectively. The codes were learned on the Pronto from the amplifier's remote (and work fine with the Pronto). Added the device to a gateway. Can't get the codes to work. Here's the hex codes :


Input-CD : 900A 006D 0000 0001 7A85 15EA

Input-DVD: 900A 006D 0000 0001 7A85 C13E

Input-Cbl/Sat: 0000 006B 0028 0000 015D 00AE 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 060B 015D 0057 0015 0EA3 015D 0057 0015 0EA3 015D 0057 000B 00AE


Can anyone help please


----------



## Glimmie

I put a bunch of new surround mode buttons under Glimmie's Buttons on the I-Rule builder.


Nothing fancy here. I just used the default I-rule blanks and logos combed off the internet with Paint.net freeware to make them.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/19934526
> 
> 
> Like many, I am building my iRule system in parallel to an existing control system. In my case, I have a number of MX-900 remotes and 3 MRF-350 IR distribution points in various locations. I have now determined that the iTach can directly access the same emitters I currently have in place. The only issue is how to wire everything.
> 
> 
> I've also learned the iTach can easily handle two emitters per channel and can transmit over at least 100' of a CAT5 pair. So I am home wiring all of my IR. Now all I need is a connecting block that allows me to feed both MRF350 and iTach output without back-feeding to either one. Enter the Radio Shack diodes. You get 50 of them for just a couple of dollars. Put it all together and it looks like this.
> 
> 
> Works well. Now I just need to build two more. I'll be glad to answer any questions.



Can you provide a part's list and part numbers.. In addition where you can purchase these parts..


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19931659
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem to recognise my itach



Even with a Mac, you should be able to log into the iTach web configuration page and change from a dynamic to a static IP address. This way, the iTach will always come up with the same address.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/19936162
> 
> 
> Can you provide a part's list and part numbers.. In addition where you can purchase these parts..



Sure. Besides the iTach and MRF350, everything is available from RadioShack:
PC Board 
Plugs 
Jacks 
Diodes 
Terminals 


Grab some Cat5 wire and solder it all up. Let me know if you need any help laying out the board. The negative wires are all visible on the top. The positive wires run on the bottom. It's a bit tricky because each output from iTach bridges two outputs from the MRF350. So, output 1 from the iTach is connected to outputs 1 and 2 from the MRF350, but they are isolated by the diodes. Connect the diodes with the bar ends pointed toward the terminals.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/19935073
> 
> 
> I am trying to add Hex codes from my Pronto as a new device (Yamaha RX-V1 Amplifier).



Most Yamaha IR codes have been the same for a long time and will work on many different models. Did you try a device from the database? For example, browse devices and search for Yamaha Receivers, and try this one: "Yamaha AV Receiver Main Zone RXZ and V All Models V2 (2008)". Now try the codes you want and see if they work with your RX-V1.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19936768
> 
> 
> Most Yamaha IR codes have been the same for a long time and will work on many different models. Did you try a device from the database? For example, browse devices and search for Yamaha Receivers, and try this one: "Yamaha AV Receiver Main Zone RXZ and V All Models V2 (2008)". Now try the codes you want and see if they work with your RX-V1.



Thanks Kriktsemaj99 - I have been using the first of those devices with very good results for most of the codes. However, I'd like to add all of the codes from the RX-V1 and they are not all in the database. More importantly, I just want to be able to do this so I'll know I can add any code if needed (I have ordered a motorized screen from a company in Vancouver and want to be able to add codes from their remote control).


Are you able to see if there is a problem with the codes? What am I doing wrong? Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

I don't think you can use those short codes that start with 900A, and the longer learned code doesn't look right. I can't really help with the learner, but for any Yamaha device you're better off to start with the documented code in NEC format, then run it through a converter to generate the Hex.


Download this file, and it contains all the codes you need for the RX-V1 and most other Yamaha devices. The converter is also in the zip file (see the readme.txt).


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue* /forum/post/19934905
> 
> 
> I just got my first build up and running and after several trials, I have my onkyo prepro working via ethernet and some success using one of my direct tv dvr's via HTTP gateway.
> 
> 
> I created a device for the DVR in my sunroom and added all of the codes from a downloaded HTTP remote commands for direct tv. After adding the gateway and setting the IP address and including the 8080port, everything worked near perfectly.
> 
> I then copied the panel and renamed it for my DVR in the theater. I also added it using its own IP address and realized I needed to download another device to add the gateway since the first one was in use. I did this in builder and synced them up again and finished adding the gateway.
> 
> The problem is both panels (with two different IP addresses) will control my sunroom DVR but neither will control my DVR in the theater. They each have a unique IP address so I'm not sure how this could happen.
> 
> I checked the support page and searched this thread but didn't see any posts regarding this particular problem.



The problem is that you copied the panel after defining all the buttons as your sunroom dvr. The irule has those commands defined as controlling the sunroom dvr so even though you have imported a 2nd set of commands and defined a 2nd gateway with its own IP, those original commands are still set to control the sunroom dvr.


The way I did it and have it working just fine with 3 directv boxes is to create a panel and copy it before adding any commands to the buttons. Then import 2 versions (3 in my case) of the IP control commands and then rename them to avoid confusion them.


Then drop commands from the one named sunroom in to your sunroom panel, then do the same for your other location. Then in the irule app define the http gateway for the sunroom and add the sunroom device, same for your other location.


I hope that makes sense.


Recap: 2 panels, copied with no commands.

Import 2 versions of the commands and rename

Drop commands on buttons in panel 1 and panel 2

Define 2 gateways and assign device 1 to gateway 1 and device 2 to gateway 2


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/19938063
> 
> 
> The problem is that you copied the panel after defining all the buttons as your sunroom dvr. The irule has those commands defined as controlling the sunroom dvr so even though you have imported a 2nd set of commands and defined a 2nd gateway with its own IP, those original commands are still set to control the sunroom dvr.
> 
> 
> The way I did it and have it working just fine with 3 directv boxes is to create a panel and copy it before adding any commands to the buttons. Then import 2 versions (3 in my case) of the IP control commands and then rename them to avoid confusion them.
> 
> 
> Then drop commands from the one named sunroom in to your sunroom panel, then do the same for your other location. Then in the irule app define the http gateway for the sunroom and add the sunroom device, same for your other location.
> 
> 
> I hope that makes sense.
> 
> 
> Recap: 2 panels, copied with no commands.
> 
> Import 2 versions of the commands and rename
> 
> Drop commands on buttons in panel 1 and panel 2
> 
> Define 2 gateways and assign device 1 to gateway 1 and device 2 to gateway 2



Thanks for the detailed reply. I'm still very much in the learning phase for this program but it is starting to make sense to me. This should get me back on track and I appreciate your help.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. You said you wanted a "Mac based" video server, "not a Windows-based one". I assumed from that you wanted a software solution.
> 
> 
> Plenty of ways to get live TV into a Mac. I have a Hauppauge board in my Linux system, but they have them for Macs as well. Mine has an analog tuner, digital tuner (that will only receive ATSC or clear QAM), and composite and S-Video inputs, though not component. I can access the video through VLC (in fact that's how I watch TV on my Linux box). I'm assuming that this is for previewing on the remote, so I'd think just about anything would be good enough - composite, S-Video, or RF. There's certainly other hardware that will bring component into a Mac.



Sorry my bad again. What I meant wad I dint want any computer in the mix. I want a hardware solution that will let me go out of the cablebox to the hardware video server but be able to view the video on mobile safari. So just take composite out of cable box into a video sever that will change if to ip and be viewable on an iPad in irule or safari. No app.


Is that better? Sprry


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Eyetv



I called them yesterday. They said u have to use their app. There is no direct webbased viewing so I can URL it to irule.


----------



## queuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *queuf* /forum/post/19837531
> 
> 
> @ Cubesys:
> 
> will you integrate the management of KNX in the next version of iRule ?
> 
> I already asked but I did not get an answer ...
> 
> especially as it would be really nice with the future management of the state feedback
> 
> 
> thank you in advance for your reply
> 
> 
> Queuf



Still no answer ...please


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19936303
> 
> 
> Even with a Mac, you should be able to log into the iTach web configuration page and change from a dynamic to a static IP address. This way, the iTach will always come up with the same address.



It should be mentioned that not all of the iTachs configure this way. My WF2IR came up initially broadcasting it's own WIFI network. You need to connect to that new network with a wireless device to configure the iTach for static IP. The wired devices like my IP2IR use the more conventional method where it connects to your network using DHCP.

http://www.globalcache.com/support/wifitutorial/


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/19908650
> 
> 
> No, you could just use multiple accounts on one iPhone. I've been doing that for years. My girlfriend and I just shared apps we bought on our iPhones, even though we bought them on our own accounts. So apart from the possibility to share apps on multiple devices, there's that option as well, if your in the same household.



It took me a while to confirm this but thanks for the tip. I now have a Yoga app that I'll never use. It was the only paid app my wife had that I didn't already own.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my bad again. What I meant wad I dint want any computer in the mix. I want a hardware solution that will let me go out of the cablebox to the hardware video server but be able to view the video on mobile safari. So just take composite out of cable box into a video sever that will change if to ip and be viewable on an iPad in irule or safari. No app.
> 
> 
> Is that better? Sprry



Ok, not sure how Mac/PC got in the mix...


Here's a thought: lots of security-camera hardware that will take composite input and has a built- web server. look for one that puts out the video in H.264 format.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/19939462
> 
> 
> Ok, not sure how Mac/PC got in the mix...
> 
> 
> Here's a thought: lots of security-camera hardware that will take composite input and has a built- web server. look for one that puts out the video in H.264 format.



That's where I am right now. I'm waiting on a new everfocus ecor series DVR for my security cameras so I can embed them in irule instead of pushing them to tv's through the house. They told me I can just use one of the camera inputs. this would be exactly what U are talking about.


Axis communications is the only other company I can think of still. i need to check out their site tonight.


Here is a weird question that I am 50 50 on. If I go composite out of the cablebox (comcast or directv) into the camera dvr will i be able to view hd channels. i know they won't be hd, don;t care, but will i even get a pic?


thanks for the help. i appreciate it.


jim


----------



## snowriderau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19938632
> 
> 
> Sorry my bad again. What I meant wad I dint want any computer in the mix. I want a hardware solution that will let me go out of the cablebox to the hardware video server but be able to view the video on mobile safari. So just take composite out of cable box into a video sever that will change if to ip and be viewable on an iPad in irule or safari. No app.
> 
> 
> Is that better? Sprry



You would need and Sling Box to do that and Sling Player on the iphone / ipad...


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I called them yesterday. They said u have to use their app. There is no direct webbased viewing so I can URL it to irule.



Jim, maybe you got a newbie tech support but I just opened my eyetv hybrid in safari using http://local.machine.ip:2170/eyetv which gave me channel listings. Dr. Phil is playing now live in safari. Running the latest and greatest version. But does require Mac and USB port.

http://support.elgato.com/index.php?...englishdefault


----------



## chadcj7

I'm trying to get some of the buttons that are in the standard layout for the iPad in to a program to edit them. My only problem is I can not copy and paste. What is the best way that I can get these in to a program to edit? This is probably something simple and I'm over looking it. Thanks for the help


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadcj7* /forum/post/19941157
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get some of the buttons that are in the standard layout for the iPad in to a program to edit them. My only problem is I can not copy and paste. What is the best way that I can get these in to a program to edit? This is probably something simple and I'm over looking it. Thanks for the help



A good tip for doing that was posted a few pages back.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19937542
> 
> 
> I don't think you can use those short codes that start with 900A, and the longer learned code doesn't look right. I can't really help with the learner, but for any Yamaha device you're better off to start with the documented code in NEC format, then run it through a converter to generate the Hex.
> 
> 
> Download this file, and it contains all the codes you need for the RX-V1 and most other Yamaha devices. The converter is also in the zip file (see the readme.txt).



Thanks kriktsemaj99, that works like a charm for the Yamaha RX-V1. I'll share the full device in Irule once I have all the codes converted.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadcj7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get some of the buttons that are in the standard layout for the iPad in to a program to edit them. My only problem is I can not copy and paste. What is the best way that I can get these in to a program to edit? This is probably something simple and I'm over looking it. Thanks for the help



Here is a message I left earlier on this subject:


A tip for those who want to modify an image found in the image libraries. You cannot drag and drop an image from an imported image library onto your desktop. The builder thinks you want to drag and drop only to the page you are creating. But when you are browsing the image libraries and click on the eye icon to view a library, you can drag and drop an image from that view to the desktop.


----------



## chewboxa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> But it is the individual devices that are associated with gateways, not the pages. It is certainly possible to drive multiple gateways from one page or one button for that matter.
> 
> 
> I use two iTachs, one that controls the bedroom TV and one that controls the AV stack in my living room which provides the DirecTV source to the bedroom TV. The page I use for viewing TV in the bedroom communicates with both iTachs to do this.



---thank you bwade913 and barrygordan! Now I just have to wait for all this messy snow to clear up in oklahoma so the ups man can deliver my goods....


----------



## gruswitz

Sorry if this has been covered, but I did not find my answer in the thread. I am very interested in iRule, but particularly for direct IP control. I know that not all ethernet equipped devices have available IP protocols. However the list on the iRule page seems extremely limited. I know that Marantz has a protocol for my receiver. I know the there are third party IP controls for bluray players and appletv. Can iRule control all my devices or do I have to buy a global cache controller? I really want to avoid IR blasters. Thanks.


Panasonic TC-p54g25

Marantz sr7005

Oppo bdp-93

TiVo HD (series 3)

Appletv v2 (black)


----------



## gruswitz

I was also wondering if you can make a button on your iRule pages that launch other apps on your iPhone. For instance, could I have a macro switch on my tv and receiver, change the receiver to the correct input and then launch the remote app to control my AppleTV. Thanks.


----------



## queuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gruswitz* /forum/post/19942015
> 
> 
> I was also wondering if you can make a button on your iRule pages that launch other apps on your iPhone. For instance, could I have a macro switch on my tv and receiver, change the receiver to the correct input and then launch the remote app to control my AppleTV. Thanks.



such a feature would really be a big plus for iRule, I think many of us use third app, which worked well and that we would be able to combine with iRule


However, I do not know if it's feasible ...


----------



## babyrocket




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *queuf* /forum/post/19942174
> 
> 
> such a feature would really be a big plus for iRule, I think many of us use third app, which worked well and that we would be able to combine with iRule
> 
> 
> However, I do not know if it's feasible ...



+1 for this functionality, home control apps (for lighting, etc.) come to mind also


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowriderau* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You would need and Sling Box to do that and Sling Player on the iphone / ipad...



I want to URL the webpage into irule so that is out cause u need the app on an idevice. Can't use safari on idevice cause there is an applet installed in safari and u can't do that in mobile safari


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, maybe you got a newbie tech support but I just opened my eyetv hybrid in safari using http://local.machine.ip:2170/eyetv which gave me channel listings. Dr. Phil is playing now live in safari. Running the latest and greatest version. But does require Mac and USB port.
> 
> http://support.elgato.com/index.php?...englishdefault



Really? Ok I'm going to take a look at this closer. Thanks!


----------



## chadcj7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19941755
> 
> 
> Here is a message I left earlier on this subject:
> 
> 
> A tip for those who want to modify an image found in the image libraries. You cannot drag and drop an image from an imported image library onto your desktop. The builder thinks you want to drag and drop only to the page you are creating. But when you are browsing the image libraries and click on the eye icon to view a library, you can drag and drop an image from that view to the desktop.



Thank you. This is exactly what I was looking for


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Ok I'm going to take a look at this closer. Thanks!



Jim, I will have tomorrow off so I'll try an embed the URL on a test page in irule for you if you want. Let me know.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gruswitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was also wondering if you can make a button on your iRule pages that launch other apps on your iPhone. For instance, could I have a macro switch on my tv and receiver, change the receiver to the correct input and then launch the remote app to control my AppleTV. Thanks.



IIRC, This is a limitation of the Apple IOS. I asked about it when multitasking was first available in 4.0. You have to go to the home screen.


----------



## gruswitz

I did a little more searching last night and launching applications should definitely be possible for any app that registers a url. All the Apple apps do and there is a growing list. I found this discussion: " iphonedevelopertips.com/cocoa/launching-other-apps-within-an-iphone-application.html ".


iMasterControl can actually do this in their latest version. " imastercontrol.com/download/GC_CustomizerGuide.pdf "


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, I will have tomorrow off so I'll try an embed the URL on a test page in irule for you if you want. Let me know.



That would be even more awesome! Thanks!


----------



## gruswitz

Sorry to repeat my first question, but it is the more pressing to me.


I know that not all ethernet equipped devices have available IP protocols. However the list on the iRule page seems extremely limited. I know that Marantz has a protocol for my receiver. I know that there are third party IP controls for bluray players and appletv. Can iRule control all my devices or do I have to buy a global cache controller? I really want to avoid IR blasters. Thanks.


Panasonic TC-p54g25

Marantz sr7005

Oppo bdp-93

TiVo HD (series 3)

Appletv v2 (black)


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gruswitz* /forum/post/19943485
> 
> 
> Sorry to repeat my first question, but it is the more pressing to me.
> 
> 
> I know that not all ethernet equipped devices have available IP protocols. However the list on the iRule page seems extremely limited. I know that Marantz has a protocol for my receiver. I know that there are third party IP controls for bluray players and appletv. Can iRule control all my devices or do I have to buy a global cache controller?



It CAN, if you can get the codes and it uses a compatible protocol. It has to be something fairly simple: TCP, HTTP GET (*not* POST, at least not at this point), etc. It has to work by just "throwing" data at the device without having to interpret any result.


Marantz/Denon are under common ownership, and Denon is very open with their protocol. I've done a bit of playing around with my Denon AVR-3311. There is an extensive PDF which I've downloaded:

http://www.d-mpro.com/users/getdownl...DownloadID=503 


I assume there is something similar for your Marantz.


When it comes to anything that isn't readily available from the manufacturer, and might require a bit of digging or reverse-engineering, iRule seems to paraphrase the late Freddy Prinze:


"It's not my job, man!"


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *queuf* /forum/post/19939171
> 
> 
> Still no answer ...please



We have sent several requests to KNX for some additional information. I think part of the problem is that they do not seem to have much happening in the US which makes it tough for us to get the things we need.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gruswitz* /forum/post/19943485
> 
> 
> Sorry to repeat my first question, but it is the more pressing to me.
> 
> 
> I know that not all ethernet equipped devices have available IP protocols. However the list on the iRule page seems extremely limited. I know that Marantz has a protocol for my receiver. I know that there are third party IP controls for bluray players and appletv. Can iRule control all my devices or do I have to buy a global cache controller? I really want to avoid IR blasters. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Panasonic TC-p54g25
> 
> Marantz sr7005
> 
> Oppo bdp-93
> 
> TiVo HD (series 3)
> 
> Appletv v2 (black)



I don't think your Panny has an IP protocol implemented for control. I know some customers are control the Pro Panasonic TVs from the iRule.

Marantz - Yes

Oppo - I don;t think there is a protocol written yet for control but they are working on it.

Tivo - yes

AppleTV - not right now but we are working on it.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadcj7* /forum/post/19942714
> 
> 
> Thank you. This is exactly what I was looking for



You should also note that blank default buttons can be downloaded from the iRule site.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19944477
> 
> 
> AppleTV - not right now but we are working on it.



Some Apple TV protocol info:

http://www.packetevents.com/2008/07/...e-with-iphone/


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19944477
> 
> 
> I don't think your Panny has an IP protocol implemented for control. I know some customers are control the Pro Panasonic TVs from the iRule.
> 
> Marantz - Yes
> 
> Oppo - I don;t think there is a protocol written yet for control but they are working on it.
> 
> Tivo - yes
> 
> AppleTV - not right now but we are working on it.



Three years ago I was controlling a first generation hacked AppleTV with HTTP commands. It was a hack to add emulation for the AppleTV remote using a kernal extension called IRKeyboardEmu. I didn't use it much because I didn't have anything but a single purpose web page to send the commands at the time and using an emulation of the AppleTV remote has no real purpose.


They've probably got something similar working with ATV2 by now.

http://www.brandon-holland.com/software.html


----------



## Rudy A-traxx

@Cubesys : I didn't get the file back concerning my Hex codes about the subwoofer CHT-R10, Don't you think they could be listed among the other velodyne product in the devices lists.

So That I could give them a try ?


----------



## Deepsky4565




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19270497
> 
> 
> Itai,
> 
> 
> I noticed that one of the folks at JVC said that the new 3D projectors, the RS 40, 50, and 60, can be controlled via IP. I'm thinking hard about getting one of these when they come out in November, and would love to have IP control. Did you have a chance to talk with JVC about this at CEDIA?



Any news on controlling the new JVCs via IP?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deepsky4565* /forum/post/19948043
> 
> 
> Any news on controlling the new JVCs via IP?



If you have this projector you can test a couple of commands and if they are successful I will get the entire command set uploaded. Also you can use the commands for the device called "JVC PROJECTOR RS SERIES ALL MODELS RS232".


You will need to setup a network Gateway with the IP of the projector and a port of 20554.


Power On

\\x21\\x89\\x01\\x50\\x57\\x30\\x0A


Power Off

\\x21\\x89\\x01\\x50\\x57\\x31\\x0A


HDMI1

\\x21\\x89\\x01\\x49\\x50\\x36\\x0A


HDMI2

\\x21\\x89\\x01\\x49\\x50\\x37\\x0A


----------



## Rich Gibson

I've been following this interesting thread for weeks now. I currently have a Denon 4306 which does have internet connectivity (an IP address). Does this model have IP control capability or do I have to use an IR with iRule? I'm considering purchasing an Integra DTR 40.2 if not.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## mborner

Like me, I see a growing number of people that just can't hang with sticking emitters all over their components. For a long time, I refused to use stick-on emitters because of aesthetics. (all my components are out in the open) I have kind of a workaround that I've been using for years on several setups and it works great. Basically, I use the emitter as a "mini" blaster for each component. I was surprised to learn that the emitters can "blast" signals up to about 16 inches! Here's what I've done: I ran an emitter wire under each component and then stuck the emitter to the shelf directly underneath the receiving eye of the component. I've never had an issue with this setup and it looks worlds better and less noticeable than wires strung all over the faceplates.

Here's a better description. Pardon my bad Sketchup artwork.


----------



## EricE

I've been following this thread for a while now (but still haven't gone through all the 200+ pages) and I have a question that I hope can be answered.


I've set up a few test case commands for my Denon 3808 an they work fine and I'm sure my Oppo BDP-83 and JVC-RS1 will also be controlled with either RS232 or GC units. The question I have is if I run IP to IR emitters through a GC unit can I still use my factory remotes or even my Logitech remote at the same time? Can I put the IR emitter to the side and still allow the receiver to see a regular remote.


This is just as a backup or when the iPad is not available for use


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That would be even more awesome! Thanks!



It works, I'm running right off the cable streaming live open qam. Composite and s-video run as an individual channel. Connections are made through the composite to micro USB dongle provided by elgato. Channel changing is not always smooth, but if your running straight from the box to composite then this would be a mute point. Haven't figure out picture editing on the iPad excuse the rotation.


----------



## EricE

WOW!


I think mborner has just answered my question even before I posted it!!!!


I thought I would have to place it very close to the ir receiving eye but if I could place it just below like the picture I thint it would work perfectly. Now to buy iRule


----------



## gruswitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19944477
> 
> 
> I don't think your Panny has an IP protocol implemented for control. I know some customers are control the Pro Panasonic TVs from the iRule.
> 
> Marantz - Yes
> 
> Oppo - I don;t think there is a protocol written yet for control but they are working on it.
> 
> Tivo - yes
> 
> AppleTV - not right now but we are working on it.



Thanks for everyone's help. I guess I have to either have the receiver control the TV over HDMI or get an IR blaster, since there is no RS232 on the TV. How problematic is it usually to trigger power on/off over HDMI and can that trigger be controlled through iRule? I'd guess in this case iRule would be out of the loop and it would depend on receiver to TV compatibility.


----------



## cheezit73

Cubesys,


For a future release could you please make it so that you can link a Portrait page to a Landscape page and vice Versa? As it is now I have several landscape pages which I have a home panel link on, however my homepage is vertical. As it is now I had to create a landscape page in the home panel that says "Rotate" I would like to be able to have it just show my vertical panel which would initially be sideways but would be obvious to rotate the ipod.


----------



## dzirkelb

What devices should I import to do the following:


1) General control of computer including the ability to map a key on a keyboard to a button on iRule (like, enter, arrow keys, backspace, etc)

2) Ability to start a program on computer, like, XBMC with a push of a button. I'm guessing I would need to set up some sort of macro keystroke or shortcut keystroke to start it on the PC, then add a button that does that setup on iRule. Can someone help with this?

3) Denon 4311ci (ability to be controlled without rs232 or ir? via network cable would be best).


Thanks!


----------



## Steely

Finally plunked down my money for iRule and I'm having a blast designing the screens. Two questions:


1. Anyone have any luck connecting Apple TV (version 1) using DACP protocol to control it direct with IP? I think it had been reverse engineered and thought this was possible with the old Apple TV.


2. Anyone got some nice looking "Source iPad" icons for viewing local antenna? I tried creating one using the source-blank.png file, but my photoshop skills are lacking. I'm using the black versions of the ones with the blue selection indicator on the right.


Dan


----------



## Steely

OK, here's what I came up with for local HDTV icons...


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It works, I'm running right off the cable streaming live open qam. Composite and s-video run as an individual channel. Connections are made through the composite to micro USB dongle provided by elgato. Channel changing is not always smooth, but if your running straight from the box to composite then this would be a mute point. Haven't figure out picture editing on the iPad excuse the rotation.



Thanks for this. Which eyetv r u running. I see they have a bunch of diff ones. Were u able to pull in the hd channels over composite? I know they aren't hd but did u get a pic? Just wondering.


----------



## my99svt

I'm trying to get my Integra 70.1 working via IP, Not having any luck. There are several different listings for Onkyo/ Integra but none are working for My 70.1

Anyone else do a newer Integra with success?


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *my99svt* /forum/post/19953078
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get my Integra 70.1 working via IP, Not having any luck. There are several different listings for Onkyo/ Integra but none are working for My 70.1
> 
> Anyone else do a newer Integra with success?



This should be working for you if you are using the TCP network codes. My first question for you is have you turned on IP control in the Integra menu? It defaults to off if it is the same as my Onkyo.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What devices should I import to do the following:
> 
> 
> 1) General control of computer including the ability to map a key on a keyboard to a button on iRule (like, enter, arrow keys, backspace, etc)
> 
> 2) Ability to start a program on computer, like, XBMC with a push of a button. I'm guessing I would need to set up some sort of macro keystroke or shortcut keystroke to start it on the PC, then add a button that does that setup on iRule. Can someone help with this?
> 
> 3) Denon 4311ci (ability to be controlled without rs232 or ir? via network cable would be best).
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I can't answer 3 but the answer for 1 and 2 is mcecontroller. Instructions are on the iruleathome website.


----------



## my99svt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/19953250
> 
> 
> This should be working for you if you are using the TCP network codes. My first question for you is have you turned on IP control in the Integra menu? It defaults to off if it is the same as my Onkyo.



Yes, I did enable it. And it shows green saying it's connecting to the gateway(receiver).


The way I did this was on the main panel, I just dragged the ip codes to the appropriate buttons for volume, mute and power just as a start.


----------



## my99svt

The IP address for my Integra is 192.168.1.44

Is this the address I put into the gateway config?

192.168.1.44:60128


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. Which eyetv r u running. I see they have a bunch of diff ones. Were u able to pull in the hd channels over composite? I know they aren't hd but did u get a pic? Just wondering.



No problem. That is a shot of hd via clear qam on eyetv hybrid. Yes hd channels are available via composite if I come out of the YRW or s-video on the cable box.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *my99svt* /forum/post/19953365
> 
> 
> The IP address for my Integra is 192.168.1.44
> 
> Is this the address I put into the gateway config?
> 
> 192.168.1.44:60128



I'm using device: Integra Pre/Pro TCP Multizone.


Yes - set up a network device and the gateway is the IP address and the port should be 60128. Sounds like you are doing the right things.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cubesys,
> 
> 
> For a future release could you please make it so that you can link a Portrait page to a Landscape page and vice Versa? As it is now I have several landscape pages which I have a home panel link on, however my homepage is vertical. As it is now I had to create a landscape page in the home panel that says "Rotate" I would like to be able to have it just show my vertical panel which would initially be sideways but would be obvious to rotate the ipod.



Better yet, how about the ability to set up a portrait and landscape version of the same set-up, and having iRule select the one appropriate to iPads current orientation, obviously twice the work, or less if you could copy from one format to another, but I'd be willing for that feature.


----------



## DXJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gruswitz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was also wondering if you can make a button on your iRule pages that launch other apps on your iPhone. For instance, could I have a macro switch on my tv and receiver, change the receiver to the correct input and then launch the remote app to control my AppleTV. Thanks.



The address to launch the remote app from a browser is remote://

I don't know if irule will have any issue handling it but if you try it in safari it works.

Should be able to add it to a string of commands.


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If your iTach has an older version of the firmware, you could update the firmware to the latest version (see http://www.globalcache.com/support/i...rmwareupdates/ for instructions and http://www.globalcache.com/files/doc...h_relnotes.txt for the release notes).
> 
> 
> You need the Windows version of iHelp to do this, as I have not build the firmware update functionality in the Mac OS X version of iHelp yet.



Hi martijn can you pls let me no how to fix my itach ip address if for some reason I loose power going to the itach when re powered irule does no recognise the itach and I have to find ip address and reset in irule gateway, I'm using a Mac can you help with this problem? Thanks


----------



## Mizell

Shaun


Whether it's Mac or PC, you access the iTach through a web browser. The defrault IP address is 192.168.1.70 for the IP versions, the WiFi versions are different and you'll need to connect directly on its Ad Hoc network. So from the browser, input the IP address directly in the address bar.


Once there, you can select the Network tab and set the address you'd like for the iTach and LOCK ALL SETTINGS. This will assign a static IP address to each iTach so you won't have any issues when you lose power. If you ever need to reset your address or forget, you can always reset the iTach by delicately pushing in a paperclip into the hole on the front and start over.


Hope this helps!


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19954307
> 
> 
> Hi martijn can you pls let me no how to fix my itach ip address if for some reason I loose power going to the itach when re powered irule does no recognise the itach and I have to find ip address and reset in irule gateway, I'm using a Mac can you help with this problem? Thanks



Take a look at the image below. You just need to change the DHCP setting and assign the IP address manually.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *my99svt* /forum/post/19953365
> 
> 
> The IP address for my Integra is 192.168.1.44
> 
> Is this the address I put into the gateway config?
> 
> 192.168.1.44:60128



To add the Integra use the Network Gateway type.

1. Assign the Integra TCP device.

2. assign the IP address 192.168.1.44

3. in the port to 60128


Do not add the IP address as 192.168.1.44:60128 and leave the port blank.


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shaunwilliam* /forum/post/19954307
> 
> 
> Hi martijn can you pls let me no how to fix my itach ip address if for some reason I loose power going to the itach when re powered irule does no recognise the itach and I have to find ip address and reset in irule gateway, I'm using a Mac can you help with this problem? Thanks



Shaun,


According to the release-notes for the iTach firmware there was a problem regarding losing the IP address after a reset / power cycle:
_*iTach units will now hold their IP address after a power cycle. Routers that will not reassign an address when requested will still assign units a new DHCP address._


So if the firmware version of your iTach is older than 710-XXXX-01, then I would advice you to update your iTach ( update link ).

The version number is shown in iLearn when connected to the iTach (see picture).


For the IP address you have 2 options for keeping it the same after a reset:

- Using a static ip address (like cubesys and Mizell said)

- Using DHCP with reservations (if your router supports it)

*Using a static ip address:*

This can be done as shown by cybesys

*Using DHCP with ip reservation*

Depending on you router, you can use DHCP, but reserve an ip address based on the MAC address of your iTach so it will always get the same ip address.

For the Apple AirPort you can do the following (taken from the AirPort help):

To set up DHCP reservations:


1. Open AirPort Utility, located in the Utilities folder in the Applications folder on a computer using Mac OS X, and in Start > All Programs > AirPort on a Windows computer.


2. Select the device you're setting up, and then click Manual Setup. Enter the password if necessary.


3. Click Internet in the toolbar, and then click DHCP.


4. Click Add (+) below the DHCP Reservations list and follow the onscreen instructions to reserve a DHCP address. You will need to know the MAC address of the client computer you're reserving the address for, and you will need to decide which address you want to reserve from the DHCP range.



In the AirPort you can see the MAC addresses from the devices in your network:

To view DHCP client information:


1. Open AirPort Utility, located in the Utilities folder in the Applications folder on a computer using Mac OS X, and in Start > All Programs > AirPort on a Windows computer.


2. Select the device you're setting up, and then click Manual Setup. Enter the password if necessary.


3. Click Advanced in the toolbar, and then click Logging & Statistics.


4. Click Logs and Statistics, and then click DHCP Clients. You can see the Mac address, IP address, client ID, and lease time of clients on your network.


Hopefully this isn't getting to technical...


----------



## my99svt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19954535
> 
> 
> To add the Integra use the Network Gateway type.
> 
> 1. Assign the Integra TCP device.
> 
> 2. assign the IP address 192.168.1.44
> 
> 3. in the port to 60128
> 
> 
> Do not add the IP address as 192.168.1.44:60128 and leave the port blank.




Ok, I have it as you have written here I was on the wrong gateway type.

I dragged the commands from Integra Pre/Pro TCP Multizone.

I see my switch activity react to me pushing the buttons but the receiver doesn't respond. I have the receiver control turned on in it's menu.

Any other tips?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *my99svt* /forum/post/19955006
> 
> 
> Ok, I have it as you have written here I was on the wrong gateway type.
> 
> I dragged the commands from Integra Pre/Pro TCP Multizone.
> 
> I see my switch activity react to me pushing the buttons but the receiver doesn't respond. I have the receiver control turned on in it's menu.
> 
> Any other tips?



What model Integra are you using?


----------



## my99svt

Dtr 70.1


This is my whole setup:


Monitor: Panasonic TC-P54V10

Receiver: Integra DTR-70.1

Blu-Ray disc player: Panasonic DMP-BD80K

SACD / Audio player: Oppo DV-980H

Directv hr-22


----------



## keyvan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DXJ* /forum/post/19953830
> 
> 
> The address to launch the remote app from a browser is remote://
> 
> I don't know if irule will have any issue handling it but if you try it in safari it works.
> 
> Should be able to add it to a string of commands.



Can anyone please explain how the above can be implemented in an irule button or command?

I can't find anything in the support section and as best as I can tell there is no method for directly entering a url (i.e also launching another ios app) which can be assigned to a command for execution via irule (buttons, entrances, etc.)....

The ability to launch another app from irule would hugely improve my setup.

Apart from the apple remote app mentioned above, I also use the Sonos app for music and now that MyMovies have pre released an ipad app:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQCjXQfxhhY 


It would be really useful to be able to press a button on irule which sets the input to HTPC and launches the MyMovies app, which lets you browse movies and select which viewing zone to play the movie and has a built-in wmc remote.


Any advice would be most appreciated


Thanks

K


----------



## my99svt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19955105
> 
> 
> What model Integra are you using?



Nevermind, I got it working with the NR5007 Onkyo codes


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steely* /forum/post/19951593
> 
> 
> Finally plunked down my money for iRule and I'm having a blast designing the screens. Two questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Anyone have any luck connecting Apple TV (version 1) using DACP protocol to control it direct with IP? I think it had been reverse engineered and thought this was possible with the old Apple TV.
> 
> 
> 2. Anyone got some nice looking "Source iPad" icons for viewing local antenna? I tried creating one using the source-blank.png file, but my photoshop skills are lacking. I'm using the black versions of the ones with the blue selection indicator on the right.
> 
> 
> Dan



This is the one I'm using.
Attachment 200809


----------



## Dan Lewis

For all the NAD receiver amp owners i have shared the codes for the T760 amp in the builder. It seemed that the NAD all models devices have no codes attached to them.

There is a download from the NAD website that gives you all the pronto codes for all NAD products by model number. Hope this helps someone else out.


----------



## my99svt

Ok, I have my Integra 70.1 working great, And my Roku XDS

Now I'm just waiting for my GC-100-6 to arrive to finish up the hardware side!

Great work cubesys this product is top notch!


----------



## Shaunwilliam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Shaun,
> 
> 
> According to the release-notes for the iTach firmware there was a problem regarding losing the IP address after a reset / power cycle:
> 
> *iTach units will now hold their IP address after a power cycle. Routers that will not reassign an address when requested will still assign units a new DHCP address.
> 
> 
> So if the firmware version of your iTach is older than 710-XXXX-01, then I would advice you to update your iTach ( update link ).
> 
> The version number is shown in iLearn when connected to the iTach (see picture).
> 
> 
> For the IP address you have 2 options for keeping it the same after a reset:
> 
> - Using a static ip address (like cubesys and Mizell said)
> 
> - Using DHCP with reservations (if your router supports it)
> 
> 
> Using a static ip address:
> 
> This can be done as shown by cybesys
> 
> 
> Using DHCP with ip reservation
> 
> Depending on you router, you can use DHCP, but reserve an ip address based on the MAC address of your iTach so it will always get the same ip address.
> 
> For the Apple AirPort you can do the following (taken from the AirPort help):
> 
> To set up DHCP reservations:
> 
> 
> 1. Open AirPort Utility, located in the Utilities folder in the Applications folder on a computer using Mac OS X, and in Start > All Programs > AirPort on a Windows computer.
> 
> 
> 2. Select the device you're setting up, and then click Manual Setup. Enter the password if necessary.
> 
> 
> 3. Click Internet in the toolbar, and then click DHCP.
> 
> 
> 4. Click Add (+) below the DHCP Reservations list and follow the onscreen instructions to reserve a DHCP address. You will need to know the MAC address of the client computer you're reserving the address for, and you will need to decide which address you want to reserve from the DHCP range.
> 
> 
> In the AirPort you can see the MAC addresses from the devices in your network:
> 
> To view DHCP client information:
> 
> 
> 1. Open AirPort Utility, located in the Utilities folder in the Applications folder on a computer using Mac OS X, and in Start > All Programs > AirPort on a Windows computer.
> 
> 
> 2. Select the device you're setting up, and then click Manual Setup. Enter the password if necessary.
> 
> 
> 3. Click Advanced in the toolbar, and then click Logging & Statistics.
> 
> 
> 4. Click Logs and Statistics, and then click DHCP Clients. You can see the Mac address, IP address, client ID, and lease time of clients on your network.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this isn't getting to technical...



Cheers guys big help loads of info will get cracking with it


----------



## snodric

Is anyone controlling Snapstream's BeyondTV on their HTPC through iRule? If so, could you tell us how you managed it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I can't answer 3 but the answer for 1 and 2 is mcecontroller. Instructions are on the iruleathome website.



Awesome!


----------



## yonathan55

Hi Everyone,


I am having difficulties in RULING my dish network.

I have setup everything, used the code available on the device list.

But none of the buttons of the Dish are responding.


Anyone has the codes for this device or had any issues with their Dish Network?


Please let me know if you could upload your codes or email them to me.


Thank You


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yonathan55* /forum/post/19960488
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I am having difficulties in RULING my dish network.
> 
> I have setup everything, used the code available on the device list.
> 
> But none of the buttons of the Dish are responding.
> 
> 
> Anyone has the codes for this device or had any issues with their Dish Network?
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you could upload your codes or email them to me.
> 
> 
> Thank You



What Gateway are you using? Do you see the Gateway LED flashing or the IR emitters flashing when you press a command?


Also, can you provide the exact device that you are using in the iRule Builder?


----------



## dzirkelb

What gateway do I set up my denon 4311 avr as? I am using the rs 232 / tcp coding. I would think rs 232, but the tcp is throwing me for a loop, makes me think it has the ability to be controlled via network cable. I do not have an rs232 device yet to try.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What gateway do I set up my denon 4311 avr as? I am using the rs 232 / tcp coding. I would think rs 232, but the tcp is throwing me for a loop, makes me think it has the ability to be controlled via network cable. I do not have an rs232 device yet to try.



Denon receivers use port 23 if I remember correctly. The 4311 allows control over network cable.


----------



## philtrup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yonathan55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I am having difficulties in RULING my dish network.
> 
> I have setup everything, used the code available on the device list.
> 
> But none of the buttons of the Dish are responding.
> 
> 
> Anyone has the codes for this device or had any issues with their Dish Network?
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you could upload your codes or email them to me.
> 
> 
> Thank You



Which remote address is TV1 set to? The code set in the only Dish device file in the library is for remote address 1 which is usually the default. You can view the remote address assignments by checking your System Info page. If your address for TV1 is different than 1 just change it. I have both a Dish 722 and a 922 working fine with the Dish device file (different IR emitters of course as both are set to address 1).


----------



## babyrocket

I have all of my DirecTV satellite boxes located in one closet, with HDMI cabling distributed to the various rooms where my TVs are. I currently control each TV with a remote that sends RF signals to the closet for changing channels and IR directly to the TV for on/off, volume, etc. Is there any way to attach an infrared blaster to the iPhone to send the IR signals directly to the TV without having to run an IR wire to each TV from the closet alongside the HDMI cable?


Thanks!


Patrick


----------



## indiejones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/19957189
> 
> 
> This is the one I'm using.
> Attachment 200809



I've created these one's if you want to use them
















http://netload.in/dateiuL8Qpmv7DV/Apple_TV.rar.htm


----------



## DXJ

Anybody had problems with the samsung bd-6900. I have all my other devices working, but can't seem to get that one to do anything. I have tried all the samsung blu ray codes, am I missing something. That bring up my only majur issue with the builder so far. There are multiple codes with almost the same name and it is hard to distinguish which one to use and which one you have tried. I know it is a large database, but a little more description or a simple 1, 2,3,4 would help out greatly. Having a lot of fun with it though.

Thanks,

Dustin


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/19963714
> 
> 
> Denon receivers use port 23 if I remember correctly. The 4311 allows control over network cable.



Awesome, thanks, I just tried 8080 (what directv uses) and that didn't work, so i will try that next.


do I set it as an http device or tcp device? I'll end up trying both I'm sure when I get home.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babyrocket* /forum/post/19964368
> 
> 
> I have all of my DirecTV satellite boxes located in one closet, with HDMI cabling distributed to the various rooms where my TVs are. I currently control each TV with a remote that sends RF signals to the closet for changing channels and IR directly to the TV for on/off, volume, etc. Is there any way to attach an infrared blaster to the iPhone to send the IR signals directly to the TV without having to run an IR wire to each TV from the closet alongside the HDMI cable?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Patrick



If you're determined to attach an ir emitter to your iPhone, the answer is yes there are devices and software out there for that, but iRule isn't it. If you want to use iRule without running wires for IR emitters from where all your other equipment is, another option is IR gateways at each TV, though I'd opt to run the wire if at all possible to save about the $100 that it would cost per TV.


----------



## Spartan94

Is builder down? I can't get it to load.


----------



## chewboxa

Same Problem here..........no builder. Bummer. Is there maintenance going on?


----------



## Spartan94

Seems to be back now -- someone must have rebooted the box!


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/19968000
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks, I just tried 8080 (what directv uses) and that didn't work, so i will try that next.
> 
> 
> do I set it as an http device or tcp device? I'll end up trying both I'm sure when I get home.



Network device.


----------



## yonathan55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19960928
> 
> 
> What Gateway are you using? Do you see the Gateway LED flashing or the IR emitters flashing when you press a command?
> 
> 
> Also, can you provide the exact device that you are using in the iRule Builder?



I have an Itach IP2IR-P.

-Yes the IR Emitter is flashing when i press a command on the Ipad.

-I am using Dish Satellite All models address 1.


Thank You for your help.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yonathan55* /forum/post/19968804
> 
> 
> I have an Itach IP2IR-P.
> 
> -Yes the IR Emitter is flashing when i press a command on the Ipad.
> 
> -I am using Dish Satellite All models address 1.
> 
> 
> Thank You for your help.



Your gateway is working then. The problem must be with the command set. I don't use Dish, but expect that they do the same thing as DirecTV and provide multiple command sets so that you can control multiple satellite boxes independently. Check the configuration menus for the satellite box to see which set you're configured to.


----------



## starhubble

In the builder you can set the number of repetitions for HEX code commands. How come you can't set this for GC codes? I'm not talking about the "repeat on hold" option for buttons but the repetitions option for each device code.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babyrocket* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have all of my DirecTV satellite boxes located in one closet, with HDMI cabling distributed to the various rooms where my TVs are. I currently control each TV with a remote that sends RF signals to the closet for changing channels and IR directly to the TV for on/off, volume, etc. Is there any way to attach an infrared blaster to the iPhone to send the IR signals directly to the TV without having to run an IR wire to each TV from the closet alongside the HDMI cable?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Patrick



Why don't you run a network cable or add a wireless network port to the cupboard.

Then you can use IP to control your Directv boxes, much more reliable.


----------



## yonathan55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Your gateway is working then. The problem must be with the command set. I don't use Dish, but expect that they do the same thing as DirecTV and provide multiple command sets so that you can control multiple satellite boxes independently. Check the configuration menus for the satellite box to see which set you're configured to.



How come there is 3 different device for dish and all with address 1 which is the address I am looking to rule.

Any guess?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/19969602
> 
> 
> In the builder you can set the number of repetitions for HEX code commands. How come you can't set this for GC codes? I'm not talking about the "repeat on hold" option for buttons but the repetitions option for each device code.



In the global cache code, the repetition is part of the command. for example: 34500,1,1,34,48,24,12,24,960,24,12,24,960,24,12,24,960,24,12 ,24,960

The first 1 after the frequency of 34500 is the repetition.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yonathan55* /forum/post/19970688
> 
> 
> How come there is 3 different device for dish and all with address 1 which is the address I am looking to rule.
> 
> Any guess?



This is a result of people inadvertently sharing the same devices back to the database. There is a fix coming where we will separate user devices from iRule devices and have a background task looking for duplicates and unsharing them from the system to resolve this.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DXJ* /forum/post/19953830
> 
> 
> The address to launch the remote app from a browser is remote://
> 
> I don't know if irule will have any issue handling it but if you try it in safari it works.
> 
> Should be able to add it to a string of commands.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keyvan* /forum/post/19956430
> 
> 
> Can anyone please explain how the above can be implemented in an irule button or command?
> 
> I can't find anything in the support section and as best as I can tell there is no method for directly entering a url (i.e also launching another ios app) which can be assigned to a command for execution via irule (buttons, entrances, etc.)....
> 
> The ability to launch another app from irule would hugely improve my setup.
> 
> Apart from the apple remote app mentioned above, I also use the Sonos app for music and now that MyMovies have pre released an ipad app:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQCjXQfxhhY
> 
> 
> It would be really useful to be able to press a button on irule which sets the input to HTPC and launches the MyMovies app, which lets you browse movies and select which viewing zone to play the movie and has a built-in wmc remote.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be most appreciated
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> K



If I open Safari in my iPad and enter remote:// in the browser box it switches immediately to the iPad remote app.


I setup a test panel in iRule, page 1 has a button that links to page 2. Page 2 has them embedded url to fit the button section and is setup as remote:// but it doesn't switch to the remote app.


Googled around for a way to get the url to go to safari first and then issue the remote command but no joy so far.


Anyone have any thoughts?

Jim


----------



## my99svt

Does anyone know if these two devices take IP commands via Ethernet?


Panasonic Plasma : TC-P54V10

Panasonic blu-ray : DMP-BD80K


Thanks!


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/19972013
> 
> 
> If I open Safari in my iPad and enter remote:// in the browser box it switches immediately to the iPad remote app.
> 
> 
> I setup a test panel in iRule, page 1 has a button that links to page 2. Page 2 has them embedded url to fit the button section and is setup as remote:// but it doesn't switch to the remote app.
> 
> 
> Googled around for a way to get the url to go to safari first and then issue the remote command but no joy so far.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> Jim



huh pretty cool. never knew that. anyone know what the address would be for any other apps. . . like the sonos player app?


also i think it is cool to be able to launch apps from irule but it's kinda not needed cause U still need to go back into irule from the app u went out to in the first place. so does it really matter? i mean u can go out to the remote app say but then when u need to change vol u have to go back in so does it really save anytime or make programming any easier or streamlined? i use sonos all the time but i go back and forth between irule. now a built in sonos module. . . that would be cool!


. . . itai. . . itai. . . u there? LOL










jim


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/19973361
> 
> 
> huh pretty cool. never knew that. anyone know what the address would be for any other apps. . . like the sonos player app?
> 
> 
> also i think it is cool to be able to launch apps from irule but it's kinda not needed cause U still need to go back into irule from the app u went out to in the first place. so does it really matter? i mean u can go out to the remote app say but then when u need to change vol u have to go back in so does it really save anytime or make programming any easier or streamlined? i use sonos all the time but i go back and forth between irule. now a built in sonos module. . . that would be cool!
> 
> 
> . . . itai. . . itai. . . u there? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jim



If the app launched inside the area defined by the iRule embedded URL, that would be perfect. All the iRule source, volume and other standard buttons would still be available while you controlled iTunes via Remote, or videos via MyMovies, etc like I do now using Signal which is not nearly as sophisticated.


Once iRule can be mutitasked on the iPad it will be better than it is now but I thought the "launch app in an embedded iRule URL" would be pretty cool...if only it worked.


Other iPhone apps that can be used like remote:// can be found here: http://iphonedevelopertips.com/cocoa...plication.html (with thanks to gruswitz for finding it).



Jim


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/19972013
> 
> 
> If I open Safari in my iPad and enter remote:// in the browser box it switches immediately to the iPad remote app.
> 
> 
> I setup a test panel in iRule, page 1 has a button that links to page 2. Page 2 has them embedded url to fit the button section and is setup as remote:// but it doesn't switch to the remote app.
> 
> 
> Googled around for a way to get the url to go to safari first and then issue the remote command but no joy so far.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> Jim



I know you can launch other apps within an app using the openURL method, see here , but I don't have any idea how a user could implement that in iRule.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/19973784
> 
> 
> If the app launched inside the area defined by the iRule embedded URL, that would be perfect. All the iRule source, volume and other standard buttons would still be available while you controlled iTunes via Remote, or videos via MyMovies, etc like I do now using Signal which is not nearly as sophisticated.
> 
> 
> Once iRule can be mutitasked on the iPad it will be better than it is now but I thought the "launch app in an embedded iRule URL" would be pretty cool...if only it worked.
> 
> 
> Other iPhone apps that can be used like remote:// can be found here: http://iphonedevelopertips.com/cocoa...plication.html (with thanks to gruswitz for finding it).
> 
> 
> 
> Jim



But when u do the launch from safari it shuts safari down and launches the app but not in safari. Correct? At least that's how it was for me.


----------



## Spartan94

Is it possible to "share" two different panels across different activities? For example, in my basement, I switch between sagetv, Windows MCE, bluray & wii. I would love for each of those to be able to access the receiver's advanced audio settings without having to create separate panels by hand.


This sums it up well: http://screencast.com/t/QWXpgfJJJ


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spartan94* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible to "share" two different panels across different activities? For example, in my basement, I switch between sagetv, Windows MCE, bluray & wii. I would love for each of those to be able to access the receiver's advanced audio settings without having to create separate panels by hand.
> 
> 
> This sums it up well: http://screencast.com/t/QWXpgfJJJ



You can't share but you can create a button with a link to the panel and then use the back button to get back to where you came from.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spartan94* /forum/post/19974634
> 
> 
> Is it possible to "share" two different panels across different activities? For example, in my basement, I switch between sagetv, Windows MCE, bluray & wii. I would love for each of those to be able to access the receiver's advanced audio settings without having to create separate panels by hand.
> 
> 
> This sums it up well: http://screencast.com/t/QWXpgfJJJ



At some point Itai will give us the next version where you can copy a page and paste it into another panel and not have to create separate panels by hand...but until then you have to do a couple of easy work arounds.


I have 2 solutions I use:

1. After you create your Sage TV Downstairs panel and all the pages including the Advanced Surround, copy the panel. Then work with the copied panel, ie change the name to MCE downstairs, delete the pages you don't need, keep the advanced surround, create the MCE and you're done with that panel. Then copy the panel again for the basement bluray, rinse and repeat.


Once I created my main panel with my sources and volume controls just right, I copied that to make my next panel and the next so I didn't have to recreate everything from scratch.


2. I had room for more source buttons on my main page so I added a button for Zone Control and a button for Adjust Sound or Picture so that these would be available to all sources. Your Advanced Surround page is reached by pressing my Adjust Sound button...just like lloydus suggested above. then to get back to the source you can hit back or hit that source button.


See below for a sample pic.


----------



## Spartan94

Excellent suggestions! Thanks guys!


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Network device.



Yup, working like a charm. I had to change some codes for the inputs, but works awesome. Thanks!


----------



## teejay6

I just got the http gateway to my DirecTV DVR HR 22 up and running. Thanks to all for the tips and tricks in this thread.


I cannot find the remote codes for Volume Up, Volume Down, and Mute. I looked at the DirecTV specs for both http and RS232, but they aren't there. I also tried to find them in this thread, but couldn't find them here either. Do I have to use IR for these commands?


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19455802
> 
> 
> Let me address a few of your concerns for the rest of the group:
> 
> (clipped)
> 
> 7. The only part you need to supply to build the ISY99 command is the unique ID of your lighting switch, we assist with everything else. There is no way to create a device code list when every light switch is unique.
> 
> (clipped)



I just got the irule/isy99i interface working today and I used a different approach that bypasses the need to use the device codes. Instead I create programs on the ISY and use the REST interface to run the program. Each program gets assigned a four digit hex code by the ISY but it's fairly straightforward to figure out what that is from a browser.


Device Code: rest/programs/002B/runThen

(where 002B is the hex number assigned to the progam by the ISY)


Gateway: userid







[email protected]


To find the hex number for a program named reboot in a directory named irule:


1. Browse to http://192.168.0.90/rest/programs/ 


2. Parse the XML to find the directory "irule". In my case the directory has a hex code of 002A:



irule





3. Browse to http://192.168.0.90/rest/programs/002A/ 


4. Parse the XML for the program name. In my case the program "reboot" has a hex code of "002B"


programs>

−


reboot

2011/02/08 11:20:43 PM


BTW, I was using an ISY-26 which doesn't support the REST interface. Universal Devices has a nice deal on their website where I was able to upgrade to an ISY-99i Pro for just under $200.


----------



## gruswitz

I found some further info on url schemes and lists of apps with registered url schemes for launching other apps potentially with iRule. http://www.handleopenurl.com/scheme


----------



## babyrocket

I have a DirecTV DVR (HR23) and several receivers (H23), and despite having static IP addresses set up for each I was unable to access them as Gateways using iRule.


Finally discovered that it had to do with our Whole Home DVR setup. We had opted to plug each receiver directly into our home network without using DirecTV's DECA box on each, which is their preferred connection method. We had them come out and install their "Cinema Connection Kit" which includes a DECA box for each receiver, and it's all working well now in iRule. Just thought I would mention this, as I hadn't seen it covered in this thread and it had me stumped.


Patrick


----------



## mborner

Does anyone know it the Pronto RFX dual emitters are compatible with the iTach IP2IR?


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teejay6* /forum/post/19975387
> 
> 
> I just got the http gateway to my DirecTV DVR HR 22 up and running. Thanks to all for the tips and tricks in this thread.
> 
> 
> I cannot find the remote codes for Volume Up, Volume Down, and Mute. I looked at the DirecTV specs for both http and RS232, but they aren't there. I also tried to find them in this thread, but couldn't find them here either. Do I have to use IR for these commands?



The volume up and down and mute on your directv remote doesn't turn the volume up, down, or mute on the device itself, it does it on your TV / AVR. So, if you want the volume up and down to work, then you also need to set up your TV or AVR to iRule, and map those buttons.


----------



## dzirkelb

Has anyone figured out how to control lights / home automation stuff using Homeseer yet in iRule?


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingCheese* /forum/post/19924274
> 
> 
> I'm controlling an Extron matrix switch, which I'm using to route component signals to each of my TV's and a Nuvo Concerto which rune the whole-house audio. The commands are pretty simple, but each device has a pretty easy command set to work with. Inside iRule, I added a network gateway for each device and pointed it to the IP of the PortServer and the port number the device setup when you configure each device - each device gets a seperate port.
> 
> 
> I can post some of the command later if you're really interested, but it's not that difficult - at least my devices weren't.
> 
> 
> You may want to get a jump on things and order a few DB9/RJ45 adapters - you'll most likely need these. Monoprice has them for a buck a piece or so.



I got my portserver yesterday, pinned out the adapters, and got it all working fine w/ a program I got free on line. I'm able to control my device via my laptop no problem. But I'm still not 100% sure about the set-up of my portserver, or how to add it as a gateway. I thought I'd be able to log into some kind of device server page by using the portservers URL, but that doesn't work. I know from using the software I did the testing with that port 1 on my computer is port 1 on the device, but is this really the port number I'm assigning when adding the gateway? And it's a Network gateway, not a HTTP?


----------



## mclean54

I Just started building my iRule remote. I can not find the codes for Dish Network ViP 722 DVR and ViP 211K under devices in the iRule Builder. If any one have them can you please upload them to iRule Builder or can you direct me to the solution. thanks


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/19977596
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to control lights / home automation stuff using Homeseer yet in iRule?



I found this:

http://www.tenholder.net/tenWare2/tenHsServer/ 


Which may be what I'm looking for. From the sound of it, it allows you to enter in your custom url, which controls the devices as you please. Then, I should be able to map these url's to buttons in iRule to get what I want.


I'll post back when I get a chance to tinker around with this.


----------



## FlyingCheese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I got my portserver yesterday, pinned out the adapters, and got it all working fine w/ a program I got free on line. I'm able to control my device via my laptop no problem. But I'm still not 100% sure about the set-up of my portserver, or how to add it as a gateway. I thought I'd be able to log into some kind of device server page by using the portservers URL, but that doesn't work. I know from using the software I did the testing with that port 1 on my computer is port 1 on the device, but is this really the port number I'm assigning when adding the gateway? And it's a Network gateway, not a HTTP?



You have the portserver wired into your network right? You kind of lost me when you said port 1 on your computer... if it's wired into your network you should be able to ping it and access the management console through your web browser using the port servers IP address...


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingCheese* /forum/post/19979247
> 
> 
> You have the portserver wired into your network right? You kind of lost me when you said port 1 on your computer... if it's wired into your network you should be able to ping it and access the management console through your web browser using the port servers IP address...



Thanks for the reply, I still have to go home to work it out, but after speaking with Digi support, I believe it's an IE issue, I was unable to log into the management console with the URL, they told me the older firmwares aren't compatible with IE. So I'll have to try and log in with Firefox, then update firmware. I'm hoping if that works then everything will go smoothly from there.


----------



## Pieter-Jan

Hi,


I'm new in here and starting to learn about irule. It looks pretty interesting









I'm planning to get a irule remote on ipad to control the following system:


Panasonic 42G20 plasmaTV

Tag McLaren AV32R DP processor

Tag McLaren DVD32FLR DVD-player

PS3

Telenet HD-digicorder TV settopbox

König 4x2 HDMI matrix switch (IR) or Octava 4x2 (or 4x4) with RS232 yet to buy

Sony 37" LCD TV yet to buy.


What will I need to control all of this machines?

I have a list of discrete IR-codes for the Tag Mclaren Processor. Are they fully usable with Irule? That would be great










In attachment are the PDF's with the Discrete IR-codes and the protocols for Tagtronic (would be awesome if that would work).


I would greatly be appreciating any input


----------



## No Clue

I'm having some difficulties getting my Oppo BDP93 to respond using the RS-232 commands. For the device, I downloaded the OPPO Digital BDP-83 RS232. I noticed all of the codes are listed under "network" codes instead of Global Cache codes. Is that where they are supposed to be? I dragged and dropped them in the usual manner.

I hooked up a new Itach Rs-232 unit and my Ipad seemed to have no trouble finding the gateway. Same for the panel, it loads almost immediately. I noticed the light on the ipad as green when pressing a button and a green light on the back of the Itach. I tried multiple button presses to rule out any particular button and the Ipad is communicating with the network because I can control my Onkyo prepro and direct tv receiver.

Is anyone else controlling their BDP93 via Rs-232?


----------



## kriktsemaj99

The BDP-83 RS-232 codes in the database do work for the 83 (I'm using them), and yes they are supposed to be under Network codes. I'm not sure if they are supported yet by the 93, but if you asked Oppo by e-mail I'm sure they'd be quick to answer.


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19980520
> 
> 
> The BDP-83 RS-232 codes in the database do work for the 83 (I'm using them), and yes they are supposed to be under Network codes. I'm not sure if they are supported yet by the 93, but if you asked Oppo by e-mail I'm sure they'd be quick to answer.



Thanks, I'll do that. They told me in previous emails the 83 and 93 shared the same codes but we were talking about IR at the time.


----------



## dzirkelb

I set up a custom http gateway that sends custom command to run a webpage. Here is the page, that when ran on a computer, works great:


Putting this in a web browser on a computer on my network turns on the specefic set of lights to 100%, works perfectly.


However, I map the same commands to a button in iRule nad it does not work. here is what I have done:


1) in iRule builder, I created a new device in the actions menu.

2) Under network code, I added a new device code

3) For the data, I added this: /tenhsserver/tenhsserver.aspx?t=0.72&f=SetDeviceValue&d=\\8&a=0

4) I then mapped it to a button

5) I then synced with my ipad

6) I set up the new HTTP gateway and assigned the new device.

7) I set the address to 192.xxx.xxx.xxx:84


I click the button and nothing happens. I run the web page and it works as it should.


What am I doing wrong? Port 84 is opened up in my network as that is what Homeseer uses.


----------



## trenter33

Any better place (or more organized) to find out how to set up, what to buy, where to start. This is overwhelming. I am building a HT in about 2 months and want to use irule as my controller. I looks and sounds like a great app. I know sort of what to buy, but just need some guiding.

What I will use:

Blu Ray

AT&T U-verse

Mitsubishi HC4000

Some sort of receiver (not sure yet)

Lurton lighting


And probably other stuff just starting out and still in the learning curve.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trenter33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any better place (or more organized) to find out how to set up, what to buy, where to start. This is overwhelming. I am building a HT in about 2 months and want to use irule as my controller. I looks and sounds like a great app. I know sort of what to buy, but just need some guiding.



Perhaps start off by understanding your av equipment and how it accepts commands. Ir or rs232 or network. Also think about where eqpt will be physically located in relation to where will be viewed and heard.


----------



## yonathan55

Hi Guys,


I am trying to create favorite channels on the ibuilder. I am having difficulties to set it up correctly.

I have tried to add delay between each number but it does not work perfectly.

For example for channel 110:

Sometime it does only 10, sometimes only the 1 and sometime it make it to 110.


Have you a tips on the best way to configure shortcut to favorite channel? maybe i should leave a longer delay...


Thank You


----------



## teejay6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The volume up and down and mute on your directv remote doesn't turn the volume up, down, or mute on the device itself, it does it on your TV / AVR. So, if you want the volume up and down to work, then you also need to set up your TV or AVR to iRule, and map those buttons.



Thanks, I am new to this and was just trying to replicate the buttons on my DTV remote. I must have set up my TV to accept commands from the DTV remote way back when.


The IP commands are faster and more responsive, a big improvement.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yonathan55* /forum/post/19981567
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I am trying to create favorite channels on the ibuilder. I am having difficulties to set it up correctly.
> 
> I have tried to add delay between each number but it does not work perfectly.
> 
> For example for channel 110:
> 
> Sometime it does only 10, sometimes only the 1 and sometime it make it to 110.
> 
> 
> Have you a tips on the best way to configure shortcut to favorite channel? maybe i should leave a longer delay...
> 
> 
> Thank You



matter with the cable box. i have found with comcast i need .2 for delays. for directv i need from .5 to 1.0 sometimes.


hope this helps


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babyrocket* /forum/post/19976347
> 
> 
> I have a DirecTV DVR (HR23) and several receivers (H23), and despite having static IP addresses set up for each I was unable to access them as Gateways using iRule.
> 
> 
> Finally discovered that it had to do with our Whole Home DVR setup. We had opted to plug each receiver directly into our home network without using DirecTV's DECA box on each, which is their preferred connection method. We had them come out and install their "Cinema Connection Kit" which includes a DECA box for each receiver, and it's all working well now in iRule. Just thought I would mention this, as I hadn't seen it covered in this thread and it had me stumped.
> 
> 
> Patrick



Patrick


You do not need the DECA box to get whole home working. Just call them up and tell them that you have all your boxes networked and that you realize that there will be no support for your configuration. They will just flip a switch on your account and you're done. Saves the cost of having someone come out to install that box (All it does is use the video cable to pass network data between the boxes). Here in NC, they quoted $200 for that install.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/19980824
> 
> 
> I set up a custom http gateway that sends custom command to run a webpage. Here is the page, that when ran on a computer, works great:
> 
> http://192.xxx.xxx.xxx:84/tenhsserve...ue&d=\\8&a=100
> 
> 
> Putting this in a web browser on a computer on my network turns on the specefic set of lights to 100%, works perfectly.
> 
> 
> However, I map the same commands to a button in iRule nad it does not work. here is what I have done:
> 
> 
> 1) in iRule builder, I created a new device in the actions menu.
> 
> 2) Under network code, I added a new device code
> 
> 3) For the data, I added this: /tenhsserver/tenhsserver.aspx?t=0.72&f=SetDeviceValue&d=\\8&a=0
> 
> 4) I then mapped it to a button
> 
> 5) I then synced with my ipad
> 
> 6) I set up the new HTTP gateway and assigned the new device.
> 
> 7) I set the address to 192.xxx.xxx.xxx:84
> 
> 
> I click the button and nothing happens. I run the web page and it works as it should.
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Port 84 is opened up in my network as that is what Homeseer uses.



I would look at the \\8 part of the URL. This just doesn't look right to me. Perhaps try a simpler command to start. Also, is there any logging done where you can see what the server received?


----------



## trpltongue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19899237
> 
> 
> A tip for those who want to modify an image found in the image libraries. You cannot drag and drop an image from an imported image library onto your desktop. The builder thinks you want to drag and drop only to the page you are creating. But when you are browsing the image libraries and click on the eye icon to view a library, you can drag and drop an image from that view to the desktop. I have blank versions of my brass and burled walnut buttons in my steampunk backgrounds library for the iPhone, and I when browsing this library I can drag these images to the desktop, and they are preserved as png files.
> 
> 
> EDIT: It looks like the blank brass button got messed up somehow. I'll upload a new version tonight. And I'll check the blank burled walnut button too.



Does this work in Internet Explorer? Because I can't get it to work. I'd really like to make some custom buttons based on the small white source buttons but so far I can't find a good way to do it. I've been using hypersnap to grab a screenshot of it and then cropping to size which is less than ideal.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Who uses Internet Exploder anymore?







Chrome is the way to go.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trenter33* /forum/post/19981472
> 
> 
> Any better place (or more organized) to find out how to set up, what to buy, where to start. This is overwhelming. I am building a HT in about 2 months and want to use irule as my controller. I looks and sounds like a great app. I know sort of what to buy, but just need some guiding.
> 
> What I will use:
> 
> Blu Ray
> 
> AT&T U-verse
> 
> Mitsubishi HC4000
> 
> Some sort of receiver (not sure yet)
> 
> Lurton lighting
> 
> 
> And probably other stuff just starting out and still in the learning curve.



Check your hardware for possible control options. Generally you would want TCP/IP as your first choice, then RS-232 and finally IR.


As I understand it there is no way to control U-Verse with anything other than IR. The Mitsubishi HC4000 offers RS-232 control. I don't know for sure but would be very surprised if Lutron did not use TCP/IP and/or RS-232. Make sure the receiver you buy has TCP/IP control. People here seem to like the Onkyo's and I am leaning toward the Pioneer VSX-1120-K. The HTPC is definitely controllable over TCP/IP.


With that list complete you can then figure out the Global Cache products you will need. The iTach devices allow multiple connections and the GC-100's only allow a single connection. The GC-100's have multiple ports. You will need to figure out which way you want to go.


One thing that I would recommend is to stay with wired devices. It has always been my experience that wired is much more reliable than wireless.


With that said, I would probably go with a IP2IR for all your IR requirements. Then a used Digi Portserver (You can pick these up off of eBay for $30+).


HTH.


----------



## trpltongue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19982547
> 
> 
> Who uses Internet Exploder anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome is the way to go.



So does it work in Chrome then? I don't have access to Chrome at the office, but I can certainly install it at home.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Yes, it works for me with Chrome.


----------



## trpltongue

Awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------



## babyrocket




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/19982336
> 
> 
> Patrick
> 
> 
> You do not need the DECA box to get whole home working. Just call them up and tell them that you have all your boxes networked and that you realize that there will be no support for your configuration. They will just flip a switch on your account and you're done. Saves the cost of having someone come out to install that box (All it does is use the video cable to pass network data between the boxes). Here in NC, they quoted $200 for that install.



You're right, I had whole home up and running without the DECA boxes for several months, though it was pretty flaky. I just couldn't access the DirecTV receivers as a gateway through iRule. I paid $75 (in Charlotte, NC) to have the DECA boxes installed, and now it all works the way it should (and whole home works better as well).


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/19982358
> 
> 
> I would look at the \\8 part of the URL. This just doesn't look right to me. Perhaps try a simpler command to start. Also, is there any logging done where you can see what the server received?



I'm not 100% sure what is going on. In my HomeSeer log entry, when I type in the http command, it does not show a log. However, the lights do go on and off and dim, so I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Rich Gibson

I just installed my new iTach IR and implemented the first screen. The buttons work but on the IPAD all the buttons are displaced off the same distance and angle from the background. On iBuilder everything lines up. Any ideas what to check?

*Update:* I went back and deleted the background and replaced it with another and all is fine. Go figure.

Thanks,


Rich


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babyrocket* /forum/post/19983353
> 
> 
> You're right, I had whole home up and running without the DECA boxes for several months, though it was pretty flaky. I just couldn't access the DirecTV receivers as a gateway through iRule. I paid $75 (in Charlotte, NC) to have the DECA boxes installed, and now it all works the way it should (and whole home works better as well).



Many of us control DirecTV receivers via the ethernet port with no problems. There is no need to get a DECA box (something I'd never heard of until you mentioned it) just for the sake of using iRule. It's nice that it solved your problem but there were surely other options.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/19983921
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure what is going on. In my HomeSeer log entry, when I type in the http command, it does not show a log. However, the lights do go on and off and dim, so I'm not sure what to do.



OK, so I don't use HomeSeer but I think I would try the ToggleDevice command to see if that works.


Are you using X-10 lighting?


The HTTP command may not show in the HomeSeer log as the command is coming from somewhere else (ie. not directly within HomeSeer). You may like to see if there is a debug setting for the log file. That may log those commands.


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/19984848
> 
> 
> OK, so I don't use HomeSeer but I think I would try the ToggleDevice command to see if that works.
> 
> 
> Are you using X-10 lighting?
> 
> 
> The HTTP command may not show in the HomeSeer log as the command is coming from somewhere else (ie. not directly within HomeSeer). You may like to see if there is a debug setting for the log file. That may log those commands.



Do you mean the ToggleDevice from the tenserver that integrates with Homeseer? If so, I couldn't get that one to work at all using direct urls on my network.


I am using UPB lighting, but I do have one set up for x10...probably goign to get rid of it though, too flaky.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/19984865
> 
> 
> Do you mean the ToggleDevice from the tenserver that integrates with Homeseer? If so, I couldn't get that one to work at all using direct urls on my network.
> 
> 
> I am using UPB lighting, but I do have one set up for x10...probably goign to get rid of it though, too flaky.



You could try connecting to the HomeSeer web interface and controlling a light from it. Take note of the URL in the bar and try that URL in a new window. If that works, copy/paste into irule and try it out.


Without a copy of HomeSeer nor any UPB devices, it's rather difficult to figure out.


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/19985109
> 
> 
> You could try connecting to the HomeSeer web interface and controlling a light from it. Take note of the URL in the bar and try that URL in a new window. If that works, copy/paste into irule and try it out.
> 
> 
> Without a copy of HomeSeer nor any UPB devices, it's rather difficult to figure out.



That was the first thing I tried was looking at the url; however, the buttons are imbedded into each web page, and the clicking of the web page posts (instead of gets the querystring), so I can not grab the page.


Also, since there is no IIS, I don't know how to log it.


There isn't really any source code either, or web pages, it is all embedded custom .dll files it appears to be calling, and that is over my head when it comes to that.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trpltongue* /forum/post/19982485
> 
> 
> Does this work in Internet Explorer? Because I can't get it to work. I'd really like to make some custom buttons based on the small white source buttons but so far I can't find a good way to do it. I've been using hypersnap to grab a screenshot of it and then cropping to size which is less than ideal.



It just worked for me using IE, but I prefer to use Chrome for the builder, since it give the least problems. Remember, you can only do this when browsing the image library, not from an image library library on the right that you've imported.


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue* /forum/post/19980350
> 
> 
> I'm having some difficulties getting my Oppo BDP93 to respond using the RS-232 commands. For the device, I downloaded the OPPO Digital BDP-83 RS232. I noticed all of the codes are listed under "network" codes instead of Global Cache codes. Is that where they are supposed to be? I dragged and dropped them in the usual manner.
> 
> I hooked up a new Itach Rs-232 unit and my Ipad seemed to have no trouble finding the gateway. Same for the panel, it loads almost immediately. I noticed the light on the ipad as green when pressing a button and a green light on the back of the Itach. I tried multiple button presses to rule out any particular button and the Ipad is communicating with the network because I can control my Onkyo prepro and direct tv receiver.
> 
> Is anyone else controlling their BDP93 via Rs-232?



Ok, I contacted OPPO today and confirmed that the same set of RS232 commands will control both the BDP 83 and the 93. I tried using a new network cable to the itach unit to rule out that as an issue. I still can't get any command to control the OPPO. I verfified the commands in irule builder came from the device OPPO Digital BDP-83 RS232. I have tried resyncing. I checked the gateway to verify it was set up correctly under the Itach RS232. Is there anything I could be missing?


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Is the iTach set to the correct baud rate? And with RS232 you always have to suspect the cable. The Oppo uses a straight cable, and you could test it by connecting the Oppo directly to a PC serial port, and using Hyperterminal to type a few commands manually (e.g. #POW to toggle the power. The required carriage return will be added when you hit Enter).


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19985977
> 
> 
> Is the iTach set to the correct baud rate? And with RS232 you always have to suspect the cable. The Oppo uses a straight cable, and you could test it by connecting the Oppo directly to a PC serial port, and using Hyperterminal to type a few commands manually (e.g. #POW to toggle the power. The required carriage return will be added when you hit Enter).



Woooo! It was the baud rate. I spent about 3 hours trying to figure that one out so I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yonathan55* /forum/post/19981567
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I am trying to create favorite channels on the ibuilder. I am having difficulties to set it up correctly.
> 
> I have tried to add delay between each number but it does not work perfectly.
> 
> For example for channel 110:
> 
> Sometime it does only 10, sometimes only the 1 and sometime it make it to 110.
> 
> 
> Have you a tips on the best way to configure shortcut to favorite channel? maybe i should leave a longer delay...
> 
> 
> Thank You



Greetings,


You need to adjust the delay. I run 0.5 sec delays between each numeric when switching channels and it works flawlessly with my cable box/DVR.


Regards,


----------



## Lynkus

Folks, do any of you know whether there are any options for network-based control over the Xbox 360 Windows Media Center extender?


I haven't been successful in controlling the Xbox Slim via IR. Now, I understand that the sensor is behind the controller sync button. It just doesn't matter whether I record the commands myself or use the database commands stored in the Device Browser. Can any of you give me some sort of direction?


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/19985134
> 
> 
> That was the first thing I tried was looking at the url; however, the buttons are imbedded into each web page, and the clicking of the web page posts (instead of gets the querystring), so I can not grab the page.
> 
> 
> Also, since there is no IIS, I don't know how to log it.
> 
> 
> There isn't really any source code either, or web pages, it is all embedded custom .dll files it appears to be calling, and that is over my head when it comes to that.



I don't have HomeSeer so I can't look at it to figure it out.


You could try viewing the source of the page and looking at the Javascript it's using to send the data. Other than that, I think I've exhausted everything I can to help. Sorry.


----------



## barrygordon

With regard to Homeseer, I have been a Homeseer user/developer for about 10 years and have driven homeseer from various touchpanels including the Pronto PRO line, in wall panels and the iRule system. In all cases I supplied an auxiliary program that communicated with the panel over TCPIP (wifi) and talked to HS using its COM interface (Microsoft com, not com ports). I implemented full feedback and when iRule gets to that state I will release the auxiliary app. The app just runs in the background on the HS machine 24x7. You can run scripts, control devices, execute functions etc.


I'm a little sluggish right now as I just got back home from a heart valve replacement. Amazing what they can do in three days. My cognitive processes and typing ar a little off due to all the drugs.


On the HS device status pages for each device you can specify whether logging on state change is to take place for that device. It will then appear in the HS log whenever its state changes. Remember though that a device has a graphic, a state, and a text string. each of which can be changed inependently of the others


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19988657
> 
> 
> With regard to Homeseer, I have been a Homeseer user/developer for about 10 years and have driven homeseer from various touchpanels including the Pronto PRO line, in wall panels and the iRule system. In all cases I supplied an auxiliary program that communicated with the panel over TCPIP (wifi) and talked to HS using its COM interface (Microsoft com, not com ports). I implemented full feedback and when iRule gets to that state I will release the auxiliary app. The app just runs in the background on the HS machine 24x7. You can run scripts, control devices, execute functions etc.
> 
> 
> I'm a little sluggish right now as I just got back home from a heart valve replacement. Amazing what they can do in three days. My cognitive processes and typing ar a little off due to all the drugs.
> 
> 
> On the HS device status pages for each device you can specify whether logging on state change is to take place for that device. It will then appear in the HS log whenever its state changes. Remember though that a device has a graphic, a state, and a text string. each of which can be changed inependently of the others



Feel better soon Barry...


----------



## jimim

Update:


Hey guys I was talking about a video encoder a week ago to push view cable through a web browser for viewing in iRule. It's main purpose is not for watching tv but for feedback to customers if they want audio over a whole home audio setup. We get alot of "well what if the marco doesn't go in right and I don't know what channel on on then" and we also get "well what if I don't know what I want to listen to if it's for a sports package and want to see what's on". We thought it would be nice to provide some cool looking visual feedback.


Well I got my video encoder. It's the only one I could find that was hardware based that was viewable through mobile safari.


I have the eyetv way on the back burner in case this doesn't work. We needed a hardware based solution so if a client doesn't have a mac in the house or business we didn't have to worry.


So where I am at right now is I got it working over my network with a static IP at I have the screen size setup. It's real nice for a very affordable piece. It has a ton of options and settings. Computer browser screen settings and frame rate vs mobile. There is also a builtin DNS server.


I'll report back when I get a picture setup and let U know how the refresh and pic quality is.


Thanks for listening,

jim


----------



## Mizell

Barry Gordon


Your years and knowledge are invaluable and I look forward to many years of drinking from the continuing fountain of knowledge that is you. I'm glad you are feeling well enough to contribute and hope for your speedy full recovery.


Thank you


----------



## Dan Lewis

First off, Barry get well soon, your posts are always very informative, thanks for taking the time to educate.


Second, i have been setting up my irule remote and have designed a small activity based remote for my home. I have been having a few little hicups along the way, I don't know if i have maybe gone about some of the things the wrong way but i will describe the best i can the issues i'm having and hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.


ON my home screen i have a number of activity buttons (Watch SKY tv, Watch Blu Ray, use Plex etc) which are links to other panels but also execute macros to change the AV chan on the tv and the audio inputs on the AV amp. I have not used the entrances function on the other panels as some activity buttons will eventually point to the same panels.

The odd thing is the delay required between the commands in the macro to get a reliable operation seems to differ from button to button despite the fact they are essentially doing the same thing in the same order but to different channels.

ie:

on button one

link to panel+Switch TV to AV1+switch AVamp to AV2

on button two

link to panel+Switch TV to AV2+switch AVamp to AV3


The delay for the second operation can vary between 0.3 to over 1.0 seconds and is not consistent from button to button.

On one of the activity buttons i also had to reorder the macro to make it work at all. even with large delays of over a second it refused to work until i did this.



The other oddity i have found is that all the functions of the remote work on the main device i will be using (a second gen ipod touch) but when i loaded the panels onto my other half's iphone 3G one of the macros refuses to work on the activity page despite re-syncing with the builder.

Any ideas gratefully appreciated.


Over all though, great product and i look forward to V2.0


Cheers


Dan.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan Lewis* /forum/post/19990755
> 
> 
> First off, Barry get well soon, your posts are always very informative, thanks for taking the time to educate.
> 
> 
> Second, i have been setting up my irule remote and have designed a small activity based remote for my home. I have been having a few little hicups along the way, I don't know if i have maybe gone about some of the things the wrong way but i will describe the best i can the issues i'm having and hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.
> 
> 
> ON my home screen i have a number of activity buttons (Watch SKY tv, Watch Blu Ray, use Plex etc) which are links to other panels but also execute macros to change the AV chan on the tv and the audio inputs on the AV amp. I have not used the entrances function on the other panels as some activity buttons will eventually point to the same panels.
> 
> The odd thing is the delay required between the commands in the macro to get a reliable operation seems to differ from button to button despite the fact they are essentially doing the same thing in the same order but to different channels.
> 
> ie:
> 
> on button one
> 
> link to panel+Switch TV to AV1+switch AVamp to AV2
> 
> on button two
> 
> link to panel+Switch TV to AV2+switch AVamp to AV3
> 
> 
> The delay for the second operation can vary between 0.3 to over 1.0 seconds and is not consistent from button to button.
> 
> On one of the activity buttons i also had to reorder the macro to make it work at all. even with large delays of over a second it refused to work until i did this.
> 
> 
> 
> The other oddity i have found is that all the functions of the remote work on the main device i will be using (a second gen ipod touch) but when i loaded the panels onto my other half's iphone 3G one of the macros refuses to work on the activity page despite re-syncing with the builder.
> 
> Any ideas gratefully appreciated.
> 
> 
> Over all though, great product and i look forward to V2.0
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Dan.



Barry, glad to hear that you are back home and doing well. You are quite obviously one of the most helpful types to have written words in these pages and I wanted to say that I, for one, appreciate it!


Dan, I can echo the same issues you have been finding with respect to the Activity based home page.


----------



## Zellarman

With the help of a few people here on this forum (thank you) I've successfuly set up a Digi Portserver to control my Xantech ZPR68-10 with iRule. I picked up the portserver for about $50 including shipping on eBay, and thought it was a great deal, with the fact that I still have 15 more ports available. *BUT* I now realize that the portserver is capable of only one connection per port at a time, (unless I'm missing something?)which really stinks, especially considering that this one particular device is a multi-zone pre-amp, which inherently calls for control by more than one person at a time. So, now I'm wishing I got that GC unit which is capable of hosting up to 8 connections at once. Just thought I'd offer up my experience so others are better informed before making their decision. The portserver works fine, and wasn't really difficult to set up, I only had an issue logging into the control panel which was IE related (I successfully logged in using Firefox) however one must consider it's limitations as well.


----------



## Rudy A-traxx

Does someone know when iRule update will be available ?


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/19988657
> 
> 
> With regard to Homeseer, I have been a Homeseer user/developer for about 10 years and have driven homeseer from various touchpanels including the Pronto PRO line, in wall panels and the iRule system. In all cases I supplied an auxiliary program that communicated with the panel over TCPIP (wifi) and talked to HS using its COM interface (Microsoft com, not com ports). I implemented full feedback and when iRule gets to that state I will release the auxiliary app. The app just runs in the background on the HS machine 24x7. You can run scripts, control devices, execute functions etc.
> 
> 
> I'm a little sluggish right now as I just got back home from a heart valve replacement. Amazing what they can do in three days. My cognitive processes and typing ar a little off due to all the drugs.
> 
> 
> On the HS device status pages for each device you can specify whether logging on state change is to take place for that device. It will then appear in the HS log whenever its state changes. Remember though that a device has a graphic, a state, and a text string. each of which can be changed inependently of the others



Thanks for checking in Barry. I always find your posts interesting and hope you're back at full speed soon.


----------



## TimThib

Hi all. I have been trying to read though this thread but it seems to be outpacing me. Is there any way to give the irule it's own section in the forum along with subdivisions for main discussions so that others like me can take advantage of this great tool without having to spending a couple of months trying to get informed and up to speed?


I will be purchasing the builder license in the next couple of weeks to begin work on my own remote solution. From what I've seen thus far, there doesn't seem to be a device listing for Yamaha's new RX-Axxxx receiver line, or am I looking in the wrong place?


Thanks to everyone involved in this project, and to the enthusiasts who are helping to make this the best A/V remote solution I've ever seen! I can't wait to get started.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19991527
> 
> 
> ...I now realize that the portserver is capable of only one connection per port at a time, (unless I'm missing something?)which really stinks, especially considering that this one particular device is a multi-zone pre-amp, which inherently calls for control by more than one person at a time.



You could try an RJ45 splitter and connect two different ports to your pre-amp at the same time. But I still think iRule could solve this easily by offering a mode where it just opens a TCP connection to send a command and closes it right afterwards (or a few seconds afterwards) to let someone else have a turn at the gateway.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimThib* /forum/post/19992225
> 
> 
> ...From what I've seen thus far, there doesn't seem to be a device listing for Yamaha's new RX-Axxxx receiver line, or am I looking in the wrong place?



If you want direct TCP control (i.e. no extra gateway needed), then you may have to enter the codes yourself because the protocol for the A-series is new. The docs are here , and it's not very hard to do if noone else has done it yet and shared the device.


I think the A-series (like many other devices) only allows one TCP connection at a time.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimThib* /forum/post/19992225
> 
> 
> Hi all. I have been trying to read though this thread but it seems to be outpacing me. Is there any way to give the irule it's own section in the forum along with subdivisions for main discussions so that others like me can take advantage of this great tool without having to spending a couple of months trying to get informed and up to speed?
> 
> 
> I will be purchasing the builder license in the next couple of weeks to begin work on my own remote solution. From what I've seen thus far, there doesn't seem to be a device listing for Yamaha's new RX-Axxxx receiver line, or am I looking in the wrong place?
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone involved in this project, and to the enthusiasts who are helping to make this the best A/V remote solution I've ever seen! I can't wait to get started.




Most receiver lines use the same ir codes year in and year out. they simply add new ir codes for new buttons and as features are added. meaning the power on and off remains the same year in and year out. most of the time. u can start with one of the older models and then u can learn the extra buttons u need or go to yamaha's website and see if u can dl the ir codes. i know marantz and denon have an updated excel sheet for their units and at the end the ir codes are listed. so u can import what u need ur self.


i use an old set of marantz codes for my 8002 that i have now and only had to learn 2 other commands i needed.


hope it helps!


jim


----------



## starhubble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy A-traxx* /forum/post/19991990
> 
> 
> Does someone know when iRule update will be available ?



Yes, any news on this?










Can't wait!


----------



## Dan Lewis

Hi Guys


Can anyone who has already set up plex with irule give me a few tips.

I am using plex 8, i'm not moving over to 9 yet and i'm attempting to integrate this into irule

I can get control of plex via a browser (firefox) using the xbmc command set.

My mac mini plex machine has a static ip of 192.168.0.2

For example this http string works from the browser. (Move Down)
http://192.168.0.2:3000/xbmcCmds/xbm...mmand=Action(4 )


However when i put this string into a network device in the builder and assign it to a button i can't get it to work.


I have assigned a network gateway on my itouch with an IP of 192.168.0.2 and a port of 3000 and the gateways light in the bottom right hand corner is green but nothing.


I have tried the http string with and without the port number too but nothing yet.


Any ideas please?


Cheers


Dan.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19992338
> 
> 
> You could try an RJ45 splitter and connect two different ports to your pre-amp at the same time. But I still think iRule could solve this easily by offering a mode where it just opens a TCP connection to send a command and closes it right afterwards (or a few seconds afterwards) to let someone else have a turn at the gateway.



What are you trying to split, Ethernet or RS232? Ethernet ports cannot be extended this way. Fortunatly all you need is a low cost ethernet switch you can find almost anywhere.


RS232 also has issues. While two devices can "listen" to a single device, only one can be WIRED to transmit or "talk back". Due to electronic issues if two transmitters are tied together, one will short the other out, even if no data is being transmitted. So you have to make a splitter that cuts the transmit line on the second device. And then that device is just a slave and has no ability to handshake or return data. Still this is a viable trick in some applications and I have done it may times myself.


RS422 and RS485 do allow multiple transmitters as they isolate the ports when idle. Standard RS232 is intended for point to point and does not have the ability to isolate the transmit line when idle.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/19994864
> 
> 
> What are you trying to split, Ethernet or RS232?



It was not ethernet, just a kludgy attempt to allow two ports to drive the same RS232 Tx signal (the portserver uses RJ45 connectors for its serial ports). But it sounds like it would need more than a simple splitter.


----------



## Dan Lewis

Fixed my Plex issue, the secret is to configure an Http gateway not a network gateway.

Format for http gateway is 192.168.xxx.xxx:3000


Woo hoo, more button programming to do now


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan Lewis* /forum/post/19994724
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> Can anyone who has already set up plex with irule give me a few tips.
> 
> I am using plex 8, i'm not moving over to 9 yet and i'm attempting to integrate this into irule
> 
> I can get control of plex via a browser (firefox) using the xbmc command set.
> 
> My mac mini plex machine has a static ip of 192.168.0.2
> 
> For example this http string works from the browser. (Move Down)
> http://192.168.0.2:3000/xbmcCmds/xbm...mmand=Action(4 )
> 
> 
> However when i put this string into a network device in the builder and assign it to a button i can't get it to work.
> 
> 
> I have assigned a network gateway on my itouch with an IP of 192.168.0.2 and a port of 3000 and the gateways light in the bottom right hand corner is green but nothing.
> 
> 
> I have tried the http string with and without the port number too but nothing yet.
> 
> 
> Any ideas please?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Dan.



Firtst, you have to use an HTTP Gateway, not a network Gateway. Have you tried using the XBMC Lite device already found in the libraries? If Plex takes XBMC commands, it should work. If you want to make your own device, the data string for the above would be xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=Action(4[/url]. For the Down command in XBMC, I'd use xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=SendKey(271) . That works in the XBMC Lite device. Make sure that on your iPhone or iPad you define it as an HTTP Gateway, not a network Gateway. Here is the tutorial about HTTP Gateways. 


EDIT: I see you fixed your own problem. But you can still save yourself time by using the XBMC Lite device.


----------



## jpagger1

What would be the recommended remote control lighting solution if using iRule? I'm looking into adding wireless lighting control but know very little at this time. Of primary concern would be keeping cost down and keeping installation relatively simple. I'm interested in having dimmable switches that I can control both at the switch and on an iPad. Ideally I'd like to be able to extend to a whole house solution if I like it, but for the immediate need it would be for a small theater area with 3-4 switches.


----------



## ohotos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpagger1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What would be the recommended remote control lighting solution if using iRule? I'm looking into adding wireless lighting control but know very little at this time. Of primary concern would be keeping cost down and keeping installation relatively simple. I'm interested in having dimmable switches that I can control both at the switch and on an iPad. Ideally I'd like to be able to extend to a whole house solution if I like it, but for the immediate need it would be for a small theater area with 3-4 switches.



I use some Lutron Maestros that work quite well with iRule.


----------



## TimThib

Another lighting question. I see that Insteon makes a device that plugs directly into an outlet and then connects to a router for web based control. Would this allow basic lighting control with iRule without need for a separate gateway?


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimThib* /forum/post/19996734
> 
> 
> Another lighting question. I see that Insteon makes a device that plugs directly into an outlet and then connects to a router for web based control. Would this allow basic lighting control with iRule without need for a separate gateway?



Yes. You can use the *2412N* SmartLinc - INSTEON Central Controller as the gateway. Keep in mind that most Insteon devices don't use both PLC and RF so you may need some Insteon dual mode Access Points to reach all of your devices and to bridge your two phases. I would count on at least one and probably two per home.


----------



## FlyingCheese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With the help of a few people here on this forum (thank you) I've successfuly set up a Digi Portserver to control my Xantech ZPR68-10 with iRule. I picked up the portserver for about $50 including shipping on eBay, and thought it was a great deal, with the fact that I still have 15 more ports available. BUT I now realize that the portserver is capable of only one connection per port at a time, (unless I'm missing something?)which really stinks, especially considering that this one particular device is a multi-zone pre-amp, which inherently calls for control by more than one person at a time. So, now I'm wishing I got that GC unit which is capable of hosting up to 8 connections at once. Just thought I'd offer up my experience so others are better informed before making their decision. The portserver works fine, and wasn't really difficult to set up, I only had an issue logging into the control panel which was IE related (I successfully logged in using Firefox) however one must consider it's limitations as well.



Do you have a TS16? There is an option in one of the admin screens to allow for multiple connections simultaneously...


----------



## surrey lad

Has anyone been able to control the marquee using IR, i've got the GCS 100-12 and GC blaster? I've had no joy using the ccf found on remotecentral written by Guy Kuo.


What concerns me is that Guy Kuo's ccf should in theory work with the blaster as it is supposed to transmit upto 500khz.


The following is taken from the ccf text file


"Electrohome Universal.ccf" enables Pronto control of Electrohome Low or High Freq ECP, Marquee, and Vidikron video projectors. Until now, the Pronto could not be used with the 336 KHz high frequency Marquee or Vidikron projectors due to inablity to learn the codes. High freq ECP could be controlled but with limited reliability using learned low freq codes. This ccf contains new high freq codes which were synthesized using a custom program I wrote and thus bypassing the Pronto's high freq learning problem.


Codes are provided on single panel for each class projector. The buttons are small so I recommend aliasing to the code buttons rather than directly using the macor group panels.


The "Marquee/Vidikron panel" implements the 336 KHz protocol A signals required by those projectors. The following functions are available for the Electrohome Marquee and Vidikron Vision.


0 POWER

2 EXIT

3 RECALL

4 GEOM

5 4

7 Power On

8 PIC

9 SOURCE

12 CONV

13 7

16 MUTE

19 2

20 TINT

21 6

23 Standby Off

24 *

26 UP

28 BRITE

29 9

30 DOWN

32 STBY

35 3

36 DETAIL

37 5

38 RIGHT

39 Power Off

40 UTIL

44 VOL

45 8

48 0

50 ENTER

51 1

52 COLOR

53 HELP

54 LEFT

55 Standby On

56 PROJ

60 CONT

61 #


This project is the culmination of the work and knowledge of several members of the AV Science Forum ( www.avsforum.com ). Without their help, I would not have been able to create the hex codes and this ccf. I would like to thank the following:


Barry Gordon supplied the Electrohome IR pulse format documentation. His seminal "prontoedit-learned-ir-code-disp" document which describes the Pronto hex code format is required reading material in order to understand ProntoEdit hex code.


Paul Chambers sampled the output of a Marquee remote control and verified the pulse format was consistent with Electrohome documentation.


Bob Sorel inspired this project and tested the candidate Marquee codes. He produced the final mapping of codes in this ccf.


Tim Martin provided a method for accurately and efficiently mapping the codes.


Magnolia Hi-Fi of Bellevue graciously donated use of their Vidikron Vision One for testing of these codes.


Lain Davis discovered that protocol B codes operate high frequency Electrohome ECP projectors and provided function mapping.


If you incorporate this ccf or the included hex codes, please include the "credits" panel of this ccf within your ccf.


Guy Kuo

Ovation Software, Inc.
www.ovationsw.com 

Home of the AVIA Guide to Home Theater DVD


----------



## Jim Kildare

This is an awesome app!!


I have only one thing left to control, and it just happens to be an Electrohome Marquee Projector as well. However i'm going the serial route, and having no luck.


Both projector and GC100-18 have the following:

Baud 9600, 8 bits, no parity, 1 stop bit. and cable is straight thru wiring.


Projector is assigned channel 4 on the GC-100


From the Manual---Table 5. RS-232 Commands in v.4.0 (I have version 4)


Set Power Off 01 07 00 00 03 FF 08 00 00 0E

Set Power On 01 07 00 00 03 FF 08 1B 81 00 0E

Request Power Status 01 06 00 00 03 FF 88 00 0E

Reply with Power Status 01 07 03 FF 00 00 88 1B 81 00 0E (On)

Set Standby Off 01 07 00 00 03 FF 3D 00 00 0E

Set Standby On 01 07 00 00 03 FF 3D 1B 81 00 0E

Request Standby Status 01 06 00 00 03 FF BD 00 0E

Reply with Standby Status 01 07 03 FF 00 00 BD 1B 81 00 0E (On)

Set Pic Mute Off 01 07 00 00 03 FF 1B 8E 00 00 0E

Set Pic Mute On 01 07 00 00 03 FF 1B 8E 1B 81 00 0E

Request Pic Mute Status 01 06 00 00 03 FF 8E 00 0E

Reply with Pic Mute Status 01 07 03 FF 00 00 8E 1B 81 00 0E (On)


When I execute "power on" the link light on the back of the GC-100 does blink, but I feel no love.

















One other issue and not sure if it's related or not. On loading irule I get the following message:


A script on this page may be busy, or it may have stopped responding. You can stop the script now, or you can continue to see if the script will complete.


Script: http://builder.iruleathome.com/irule...ache.html:4301 


Any insight would be much appreciated


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Kildare* /forum/post/19997658
> 
> 
> I have only one thing left to control, and it just happens to be an Electrohome Marquee Projector as well. However i'm going the serial route, and having no luck.



How are you entering those codes into the iRule Builder? They should be under Network Codes, and you need \\x before each two digit hex value (and no spaces). So for power on did you try:


\\x01\\x07\\x00\\x00\\x03\\xFF\\x08\\x1B\\x81\\x00\\x0E


----------



## Jim Kildare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19997677
> 
> 
> \\x01\\x07\\x00\\x00\\x03\\xFF\\x08\\x1B\\x81\\x00\\x0E



I tried that, but I do have them in Hex. Can you tell me how to get them into Network.


Please!!


----------



## Jim Kildare

I now have them under "Network" as follows:

On

\\x01\\x07\\x00\\x00\\x03\\xFF\\x08\\x1B\\x81\\x00\\x0E


Still not working....................


----------



## Jim Kildare

surrey lad


For the * key try this:


0000 000D 000E 0007 007A 02E9 007A 007A 00F3 007A 007A 007A 007A 007A 007A 007A 007A 3174 007A 02E9 007A 007A 00F3 007A 007A 00F3 007A 007A 007A 007A 007A 3174 007A 02E9 007A 007A 00F3 007A 007A 00F3 007A 007A 007A 007A 007A 3174


On and Off are special...


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Kildare* /forum/post/19997658
> 
> 
> This is an awesome app!!
> 
> 
> I have only one thing left to control, and it just happens to be an Electrohome Marquee Projector as well. However i'm going the serial route, and having no luck.
> 
> 
> Both projector and GC100-18 have the following:
> 
> Baud 9600, 8 bits, no parity, 1 stop bit. and cable is straight thru wiring.
> 
> 
> Projector is assigned channel 4 on the GC-100
> 
> 
> From the Manual---Table 5. RS-232 Commands in v.4.0 (I have version 4)
> 
> 
> Set Power Off 01 07 00 00 03 FF 08 00 00 0E
> 
> Set Power On 01 07 00 00 03 FF 08 1B 81 00 0E
> 
> Request Power Status 01 06 00 00 03 FF 88 00 0E
> 
> Reply with Power Status 01 07 03 FF 00 00 88 1B 81 00 0E (On)
> 
> Set Standby Off 01 07 00 00 03 FF 3D 00 00 0E
> 
> Set Standby On 01 07 00 00 03 FF 3D 1B 81 00 0E
> 
> Request Standby Status 01 06 00 00 03 FF BD 00 0E
> 
> Reply with Standby Status 01 07 03 FF 00 00 BD 1B 81 00 0E (On)
> 
> Set Pic Mute Off 01 07 00 00 03 FF 1B 8E 00 00 0E
> 
> Set Pic Mute On 01 07 00 00 03 FF 1B 8E 1B 81 00 0E
> 
> Request Pic Mute Status 01 06 00 00 03 FF 8E 00 0E
> 
> Reply with Pic Mute Status 01 07 03 FF 00 00 8E 1B 81 00 0E (On)
> 
> 
> When I execute "power on" the link light on the back of the GC-100 does blink, but I feel no love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other issue and not sure if it's related or not. On loading irule I get the following message:
> 
> 
> A script on this page may be busy, or it may have stopped responding. You can stop the script now, or you can continue to see if the script will complete.
> 
> 
> Script: http://builder.iruleathome.com/irule...ache.html:4301
> 
> 
> Any insight would be much appreciated



If you see the error message about scripting it is likely because you are using IE8 as your web browser. Try switching to another browser such as: FireFox, Safari or Chrome for better performance. Chrome will give you the best results.


As for the serial codes, it looks like you are assigning them correctly as network codes and defining them correctly.


If you are unable to use them still, we can do a remote screen sharing session and try to assist with the testing using other tools directly from a PC to further diagnose the issue.


I just noticed something, you mentioned that the projector is assigned to channel 4. There are 2 serial ports on the GC-100-18. Which serial port are you connected to? Also, did you verify in the GC-100-18 configuration web page that the settings are correct for the communications?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/19994391
> 
> 
> Yes, any news on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!



Appple is currently reviewing 1.72 which I expect to be released in teh next week (I think there was a delay with Apple with the iPhone on Verizon but who knows).


Here is a list of the new stuff:

1. iPad multitasking

2. copy Page to another Panel

3. improved browsing - we now separate the iRule devices and image libraries from the user added content. This will help when searching for a device there will be a tab for iRule devices so all of the duplicates that can occur will not affect the typical database devices.

4. reduction of duplicate devices - not as simple as it sounds but there will be a reduction of duplicate devices.

5. iPad fix for links that crash the app in 4.2.1

6. Better Gateway/Device handling in the app

7. improved initial sync - no more 1 hour+ wait for the initial sync if you have a large image library.

8. added login options for dealers


----------



## JCerda08




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/19980824
> 
> 
> I set up a custom http gateway that sends custom command to run a webpage. Here is the page, that when ran on a computer, works great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting this in a web browser on a computer on my network turns on the specefic set of lights to 100%, works perfectly.
> 
> 
> However, I map the same commands to a button in iRule nad it does not work. here is what I have done:
> 
> 
> 1) in iRule builder, I created a new device in the actions menu.
> 
> 2) Under network code, I added a new device code
> 
> 3) For the data, I added this: /tenhsserver/tenhsserver.aspx?t=0.72&f=SetDeviceValue&d=\\8&a=0
> 
> 4) I then mapped it to a button
> 
> 5) I then synced with my ipad
> 
> 6) I set up the new HTTP gateway and assigned the new device.
> 
> 7) I set the address to 192.xxx.xxx.xxx:84
> 
> 
> I click the button and nothing happens. I run the web page and it works as it should.
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Port 84 is opened up in my network as that is what Homeseer uses.



For the data, Try it without the first slash. tenhsserver/tenhsserver.aspx?t=0.72&f=SetDeviceValue&d=\\8&a=0 Irule automatically adds the slash after the network gateway address. The address is correct as inputted 192.xxx.xxx.xxx:84


----------



## jimim

*embedded webpages*


for u guys who embed webpages. . .what are some pointers to get the best looking page in iRule?


The page i'm embedding has alot of white that is not needed. it is a live feed for a camera so the window isn't the size of the browser window. is their a way to have the irule window just be the live image without all the white of the page without pinching and zooming each time?


or do u have to reset the image with a pinch and zoom every time u turn on the app and connect?


thanks,

jim


----------



## Jim Kildare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19998804
> 
> 
> If you see the error message about scripting it is likely because you are using IE8 as your web browser. Try switching to another browser such as: FireFox, Safari or Chrome for better performance. Chrome will give you the best results.
> 
> 
> As for the serial codes, it looks like you are assigning them correctly as network codes and defining them correctly.
> 
> 
> If you are unable to use them still, we can do a remote screen sharing session and try to assist with the testing using other tools directly from a PC to further diagnose the issue.
> 
> 
> I just noticed something, you mentioned that the projector is assigned to channel 4. There are 2 serial ports on the GC-100-18. Which serial port are you connected to? Also, did you verify in the GC-100-18 configuration web page that the settings are correct for the communications?



I'm using serial 1. I just tried the code "ON" 01 07 00 00 03 FF 08 1B 81 00 0E

into itest and it works. So I threw in the code for "Off" and it worked also.


I think i'm close, but i must have missed configuring something properly.


Tech support on a Sunday


----------



## Paardshoofd

I've bought an iTach ir2wf a couple of weeks ago and i'm using iRule to create a remote control app. All my equipment works (so far) using the iLearn and iRule app. However, I can't get the TV (Pioneer KRP500) to work. A couple of time I grabbed the command using the iTach and the iLearn app and then resend the command using iLearn. But it doesn't work. Ports etc are all configured correctly (I think).

Any suggestions?


Regards,

Dolf


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Kildare* /forum/post/19999227
> 
> 
> I'm using serial 1. I just tried the code "ON" 01 07 00 00 03 FF 08 1B 81 00 0E
> 
> into itest and it works. So I threw in the code for "Off" and it worked also.
> 
> 
> I think i'm close, but i must have missed configuring something properly.
> 
> 
> Tech support on a Sunday



Glad to see you are made progress. The reality is that our business deals with the consumers and we have to be available on the weekends.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingCheese* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a TS16? There is an option in one of the admin screens to allow for multiple connections simultaneously...



Yes, it's a TS16, looking for the option, but haven't found it yet, maybe it's in a newer firmware? I tried updating once, but it didn't take, and I had to do a manual reset, so I'm a little hesitant to try again.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingCheese* /forum/post/19996791
> 
> 
> Do you have a TS16? There is an option in one of the admin screens to allow for multiple connections simultaneously...



Just to make sure I do not misunderstand, so with a TS16 one could control an RS-232 connected device with two or more iPods/iPads/etc. simultaneously, correct?


Reason I am asking is that I am using a CMS16 right now, which while working overall very well, allows only for a single connection.


Thanks!

____

Axel


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paardshoofd* /forum/post/19999375
> 
> 
> I've bought an iTach ir2wf a couple of weeks ago and i'm using iRule to create a remote control app. All my equipment works (so far) using the iLearn and iRule app. However, I can't get the TV (Pioneer KRP500) to work. A couple of time I grabbed the command using the iTach and the iLearn app and then resend the command using iLearn. But it doesn't work. Ports etc are all configured correctly (I think).
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dolf



for the krp500's use "pioneer elite flat TV plasma all models 2008" in the database. these codes work for all buttons perfect. i use them everyday on a krp600.


----------



## doctornick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/19995649
> 
> 
> Firtst, you have to use an HTTP Gateway, not a network Gateway. Have you tried using the XBMC Lite device already found in the libraries? If Plex takes XBMC commands, it should work. If you want to make your own device, the data string for the above would be xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=Action(4[/url]. For the Down command in XBMC, I'd use xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=SendKey(271) . That works in the XBMC Lite device. Make sure that on your iPhone or iPad you define it as an HTTP Gateway, not a network Gateway. Here is the tutorial about HTTP Gateways.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see you fixed your own problem. But you can still save yourself time by using the XBMC Lite device.



To help anyone who is trying to use Plex 9 with the Plex 9 HTTP commands from the builder there are a couple of things I have found you need to do. In each network code you need to change the IP address from the current 192.168.1.120 to that of your Mac's IP address. You then need to create a HTTP gateway and use port 32400. Eg under the address tab enter IP of your mac followed by the port number 192.168.1.100:32400.


Hope this helps.


Cheers


----------



## jwa1d62




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/19998854
> 
> 
> Appple is currently reviewing 1.72 which I expect to be released in teh next week (I think there was a delay with Apple with the iPhone on Verizon but who knows).
> 
> 
> Here is a list of the new stuff:
> 
> 1. iPad multitasking
> 
> 2. copy Page to another Panel
> 
> 3. improved browsing - we now separate the iRule devices and image libraries from the user added content. This will help when searching for a device there will be a tab for iRule devices so all of the duplicates that can occur will not affect the typical database devices.
> 
> 4. reduction of duplicate devices - not as simple as it sounds but there will be a reduction of duplicate devices.
> 
> 5. iPad fix for links that crash the app in 4.2.1
> 
> 6. Better Gateway/Device handling in the app
> 
> 7. improved initial sync - no more 1 hour+ wait for the initial sync if you have a large image library.
> 
> 8. added login options for dealers



Thanks, Itai.


Would you please elaborate on #8 ? Dealers (?)


----------



## Raddog

Help!! I have searched the thread looking for trouble shooting ideas on the gateways but haven't had any luck.

I can't get iRule to connect to any gateways. I have checked the ip addresses for the iTachs with iHelp. Everything seems to be in order. I've also done a complete reboot on my network. Any ideas?


----------



## FlyingCheese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a TS16, looking for the option, but haven't found it yet, maybe it's in a newer firmware? I tried updating once, but it didn't take, and I had to do a manual reset, so I'm a little hesitant to try again.



I'll look tomorrow evening and confirm what screen it's on - I know it's there and have confirmed that it works. I'd check now, but I'm laying in bed typing this on my iPad!!!


----------



## FlyingCheese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make sure I do not misunderstand, so with a TS16 one could control an RS-232 connected device with two or more iPods/iPads/etc. simultaneously, correct?
> 
> 
> Reason I am asking is that I am using a CMS16 right now, which while working overall very well, allows only for a single connection.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Indeed. And the TS16 allows you to control 16 devices as well. They make smaller ones, but I wanted a rack mount, so the TS16 is what I ended up with.


----------



## teejay6

Has anyone gotten the Lexicon IR Codes from the Device Library to work with a Lexicon MC-8? I downloaded the "Lexicon AV Processor All Preamplifiers and Receivers Main Zone" codes, and can only get the Mute to work, nothing else.


I would also prefer to use the serial codes, but am not sure how to get started. If worse comes to worse I will just use iLearn.


----------



## surrey lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Kildare* /forum/post/19997982
> 
> 
> surrey lad
> 
> 
> For the * key try this:
> 
> 
> 0000 000D 000E 0007 007A 02E9 007A 007A 00F3 007A 007A 007A 007A 007A 007A 007A 007A 3174 007A 02E9 007A 007A 00F3 007A 007A 00F3 007A 007A 007A 007A 007A 3174 007A 02E9 007A 007A 00F3 007A 007A 00F3 007A 007A 007A 007A 007A 3174
> 
> 
> On and Off are special...



tried the above code but nada... not even a blink from the status leds on the back of the GC-100 whereas Guy's code do make the LEDs blink but no response from the pj










I've got the blaster plugged into port 3 and yes I've configured the GC-100 to use the blaster. That part of the system works as the blaster is intended to work the pj and my lutron grafixeye and the lighting works nicely.


not sure where to go from here.....


----------



## surrey lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teejay6* /forum/post/20001498
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten the Lexicon IR Codes from the Device Library to work with a Lexicon MC-8? I downloaded the "Lexicon AV Processor All Preamplifiers and Receivers Main Zone" codes, and can only get the Mute to work, nothing else.
> 
> 
> I would also prefer to use the serial codes, but am not sure how to get started. If worse comes to worse I will just use iLearn.



I haven't tried IR yet but with a serial cable connected I can't even get the mute to work but to be honest i've been concentrating on getting the pj up and running.


Keep us posted


----------



## starhubble

Here is a weird problem that I'm experiencing:


Aside from the actual background image covering the entire scren, I have a number of smaller background images functioning as decorative bases for the buttons in the foreground layer. When I sync the app these background images line up just as in the builder, but if I quit the app and restart it, these images have been offset vertically (looks weird). Why is this happening?


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teejay6* /forum/post/20001498
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten the Lexicon IR Codes from the Device Library to work with a Lexicon MC-8? I downloaded the "Lexicon AV Processor All Preamplifiers and Receivers Main Zone" codes, and can only get the Mute to work, nothing else.
> 
> 
> I would also prefer to use the serial codes, but am not sure how to get started. If worse comes to worse I will just use iLearn.



I found the IR volume and mute commands to work both on a DC1 and MC8. However I found a lot of non working codes in the area of surround mode selection. I went over to serial and all is well. You really need the MC8 serial protocol specification which is a free download from Lexicon's site.


Now be warned, their serial protocol was written for professional low level software developers. Meaning it's not simple ASCII codes you can simulate with HyperTerminal like many other consumer friendly protocols. One thing that is tricky in the Lexicon protocol is the byte count parameter is not explained well at all. They also don't have sample command strings you can analyze. If you have questions ask here and I will try to help. I have written protocols like this for over 20 years so I know my way around it.


I use a combination of RS232 and IR with a direct IR cable connection to the MC8. Note that the MC8 IR port wants the IR carrier present, the default mode of the Itach.


----------



## Mizell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddog* /forum/post/20001001
> 
> 
> Help!! I have searched the thread looking for trouble shooting ideas on the gateways but haven't had any luck.
> 
> I can't get iRule to connect to any gateways. I have checked the ip addresses for the iTachs with iHelp. Everything seems to be in order. I've also done a complete reboot on my network. Any ideas?



Raddog


Let's start with basics - In the lower right hand corner of the screen, you should see what looks like a Star Wars Tie Fighter - is this green, red, yellow?


Also, has the system ever worked previously or is this a new setup?


Can you confirm that your iPad is logged on to the same wireless network that the iTach gateways are on?


----------



## mborner




----------



## Glimmie

The MC8 protocol uses a command framework to which sub command frames are inserted.


The base framework is as follows


F1

byte count of message

command

byte count of command

data

F2


As you can see the entire command is started by the hex F1 and ended by a hex F2. Note the two byte counts, this is tricky.

_NOTE: The F1 and F2 are hexidecimal numbers. They are not the F1 and F2 keys on your keyboard. The standard hexidecimal notation is to place a 0x in front of the number. This is confusing when using the Itach as they want an x in front of a hex number and not a 0x. So I won't use the standard notation here._


First set the Itach serial port from it's WEB page to 19.2k baud, ODD parity, 1 STOP BIT.


Use a serial cable with pins 2,3,and 5 carried through.


Here is the string to send a *mute* IR command to the MC8:


\\xF1\\x04\\x39\\x01\\x15\\xF2


Lets take it apart: remember these are hex numbers so 39 is not 39 as we generally think. Hex only is equal to decimal from 0 to 9.


F1 - the start of packet

04 - there are four bytes between the F1 and F2, but not counting the F1 or F2

39 - command to send an IR code over serial - see page 37 of protocol manual Rev0

01 - this command has one data byte

15 - the MC8 mute IR code - from page 52 of the protocol manual Rev0

F2 - end of packet


Give it a try!


FWEIW: There is really no difference between using RS232 or wired IR remote if you are just emulating the hand held remote. Serial offers access to areas of the processor control not easily available on the remote. Like selecting a specific surround mode or changing the balance without needing to go into SETUP mode. And of course serial offers the ability to read status back from the processor which IR does not. But serial is more complicated and may be subject to buffer overflow when sending many commands at once like a volume adjustment. Unless you need access to these direct parameters, just stick with wired IR which IMO, is more reliable.


I use serial for specific parameter access and wired IR for volume and mute control.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20003798




Looks real nice. what site u using for the weather? how does that page look?


jimi


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/20004274
> 
> 
> Looks real nice. what site u using for the weather? how does that page look?
> 
> 
> jimi



Thanks! I don't have the URL embedded yet but I'm probably going to use Weather.com. I searched through hundreds upon hundreds of sun/cloud icons before I found this one.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20004499
> 
> 
> Thanks! I don't have the URL embedded yet but I'm probably going to use Weather.com. I searched through hundreds upon hundreds of sun/cloud icons before I found this one.



How do you do the line graphics, like the partial box around your "music and movies favorites"?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I don't have the URL embedded yet but I'm probably going to use Weather.com. I searched through hundreds upon hundreds of sun/cloud icons before I found this one.



Lol. Let me know when u decide what u are doing.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20003798



Very neat; well laid out. A question. I haven't had luck with the two top buttons on the right hand column. What are the dimensions of your background? 51c x 31r? Which button library item did you use to get them to center..or did you alter the size of the buttons? No matter what I tried the buttons would be off to the right or the left.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## teejay6

Thanks for the detailed reply. I reviewed the IR codes in the Lexicon Serial manual, but would never have figured out the "\\x" issue. Unfortunately, I still can't get it to work.


1. I bought a serial M/F serial DB9 cable at Fry's. How would I tell if pins 2, 3, and 5 are carried through?


2. My iTach settings are:


Serial Parameters

Multiple Ports: Disabled

Baud Rate: 19200

Flow Control: None (I also tried it with "Hardware, but still didn't work)

Parity: Odd

Data Bits: 8

Stop Bits: 1

Frame Errors "0"

Parity Errors: "255"

Overflow Errors: "255"


3. In iRule Builder, I created a new Device:


"Lexicon MC-8 IR Codes Serial"

-- Hex Codes

---- name: MUTE

---- data: \\xF1\\x04\\x39\\x01\\x15\\xF2


I also created settings for the Device in "Global Cache Codes" and "Network Codes" with the same data, but those didn't work either.


I know I am close, as my gateways all work correctly. When I press the MUTE button, I see a green blink on my iRule app, and I also see a green blink on the back of the iTach device.


Any ideas?


----------



## Glimmie

Is the lexicon set up in the gateway to be on RS232 port 1 or 2, which ever you are using? You do this on the Ipad.


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teejay6* /forum/post/20005312
> 
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply. I reviewed the IR codes in the Lexicon Serial manual, but would never have figured out the "\\x" issue. Unfortunately, I still can't get it to work.
> 
> 
> 1. I bought a serial M/F serial DB9 cable at Fry's. How would I tell if pins 2, 3, and 5 are carried through?
> 
> 
> 2. My iTach settings are:
> 
> 
> Serial Parameters
> 
> Multiple Ports: Disabled
> 
> Baud Rate: 19200
> 
> Flow Control: None (I also tried it with "Hardware, but still didn't work)
> 
> Parity: Odd
> 
> Data Bits: 8
> 
> Stop Bits: 1
> 
> Frame Errors "0"
> 
> Parity Errors: "255"
> 
> Overflow Errors: "255"
> 
> 
> 3. In iRule Builder, I created a new Device:
> 
> 
> "Lexicon MC-8 IR Codes Serial"
> 
> -- Hex Codes
> 
> ---- name: MUTE
> 
> ---- data: \\xF1\\x04\\x39\\x01\\x15\\xF2
> 
> 
> I also created settings for the Device in "Global Cache Codes" and "Network Codes" with the same data, but those didn't work either.
> 
> 
> I know I am close, as my gateways all work correctly. When I press the MUTE button, I see a green blink on my iRule app, and I also see a green blink on the back of the iTach device.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



For my Oppo bluray player, I had to change the baud rate to 9600. After that, everything was fine


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20005008
> 
> 
> Very neat; well laid out. A question. I haven't had luck with the two top buttons on the right hand column. What are the dimensions of your background? 51c x 31r? Which button library item did you use to get them to center..or did you alter the size of the buttons? No matter what I tried the buttons would be off to the right or the left.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich



Rich,


I had a similar issues with those buttons lining up (on a different background). Moving the button just a little left and changing the button width to 5 worked for me.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue* /forum/post/20005568
> 
> 
> Rich,
> 
> 
> I had a similar issues with those buttons lining up (on a different background). Moving the button just a little left and changing the button width to 5 worked for me.



Yes, it was with Steve Groff's streamlined iPad landscape backgrounds.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20005008
> 
> 
> Very neat; well laid out. A question. I haven't had luck with the two top buttons on the right hand column. What are the dimensions of your background? 51c x 31r? Which button library item did you use to get them to center..or did you alter the size of the buttons? No matter what I tried the buttons would be off to the right or the left.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich



Rich, the biggest trick to getting things lined up correctly is to enter the values in the properties window. Even without pixel by pixel alignment it is still very possible to get thing lined up perfectly. Keep a mind on the row and column values *and* the column width and row height of the graphic itself. Using these tools you can get near pixel by pixel placement.

My background dimensions are the default 1024 X 684. I assume the two buttons at the top of the right hand column are "list" and "menu"? Many of the buttons are default "blank" buttons from the image library with my own text. They are default sizes. The "list" button is located in row 4, column 28 with cell dimensions of 4 wide by 3 high. The "menu" button uses the same cell dimensions located at row4, column 40.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20004634
> 
> 
> How do you do the line graphics, like the partial box around your "music and movies favorites"?



Glimmie, I simply went to the images tab and selected "browse images". I then went to the default iPad landscape backgrounds. I selected the background you see in my pictures and I clicked and dragged it to my desktop. From there, I loaded the image into Photoshop where I have free reign to add any kind of graphics or text to the background. Believe me, it took a lot of trial and error to get spaces and distances all even and perfect.


----------



## FlyingCheese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/19999870
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a TS16, looking for the option, but haven't found it yet, maybe it's in a newer firmware? I tried updating once, but it didn't take, and I had to do a manual reset, so I'm a little hesitant to try again.



I looked into this just now and there's an option in the 'Advanced Serial Settings' under whatever port you're trying to configure - look for the 'Allow multiple systems to connect simultaneously' checkbox. You can also control how many simultaneous connects are allowed if that's of any interest.


I upgraded my firmware straight away to the latest version, so I'm not sure if this was added in a later version. I'm running the following versions:


Firmware: 82000684_U3 12/19/2009

POST: 82000685_G 02/02/2006


If you tried and it failed, you might have downloaded the wrong firmware - the first version I tried was actually for a different piece of equipment with a similar naming convention. I also believe you need to update the POST prior to updating the firmware.


----------



## RichardU

Is anyone familiar enough with MCEController to tell me why this command does not give the focus to XBMC? Specifically, XBMC starts fine, but the taskbar is still visible and further commands do not go to XBMC until I use a mouse to select it. Thanks.


----------



## Raddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Raddog
> 
> 
> Let's start with basics - In the lower right hand corner of the screen, you should see what looks like a Star Wars Tie Fighter - is this green, red, yellow?
> 
> 
> Also, has the system ever worked previously or is this a new setup?
> 
> 
> Can you confirm that your iPad is logged on to the same wireless network that the iTach gateways are on?



The lower right corner is red.

The system has previously worked.

I did verify the iPad and iTachs are on the same network.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## teejay6

I am using the iTach IP2SL, which only has one serial port. There is no option in the Gateway for Port 1 or 2.


----------



## Mizell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddog* /forum/post/20006277
> 
> 
> The lower right corner is red.
> 
> The system has previously worked.
> 
> I did verify the iPad and iTachs are on the same network.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



And have you tried simply deleting and rebuilding one of the Gateways from the menu? It's a computer, afterall, so it does have the ability to corrupt files...


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwa1d62* /forum/post/20000748
> 
> 
> Thanks, Itai.
> 
> 
> Would you please elaborate on #8 ? Dealers (?)



We have many dealers around the world that use iRule as their remote control solution for customers.


----------



## cubesys

We are releasing iRule V.1.72 today... on the 1 year anniversary of our initial release.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20007262
> 
> 
> We are releasing iRule V.1.72 today... on the 1 year anniversary of our initial release.



Congrats Itai! One year. . . very cool! I wish U guys the best going forward!


jim


----------



## starhubble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20007262
> 
> 
> We are releasing iRule V.1.72 today... on the 1 year anniversary of our initial release.



Has it been approved by Apple?


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20007262
> 
> 
> We are releasing iRule V.1.72 today...



Awesome. Can't wait to see what's new.


Now if I just understood what it means to be flat to 11.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/20007531
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I just understood what it means to be flat to 11.



It means that the bass response in his room is flat down to 11 hertz.


----------



## jaga01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20007262
> 
> 
> We are releasing iRule V.1.72 today... on the 1 year anniversary of our initial release.



I just downloaded the new version. Looking forward to work with it.









Regards, Jacob


----------



## Pieter-Jan

Anyone in here who can help me with this?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pieter-Jan* /forum/post/19979473
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm new in here and starting to learn about irule. It looks pretty interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to get a irule remote on ipad to control the following system:
> 
> 
> Panasonic 42G20 plasmaTV
> 
> Tag McLaren AV32R DP processor
> 
> Tag McLaren DVD32FLR DVD-player
> 
> PS3
> 
> Telenet HD-digicorder TV settopbox
> 
> König 4x2 HDMI matrix switch (IR) or Octava 4x2 (or 4x4) with RS232 yet to buy
> 
> Sony 37" LCD TV yet to buy.
> 
> 
> What will I need to control all of this machines?
> 
> I have a list of discrete IR-codes for the Tag Mclaren Processor. Are they fully usable with Irule? That would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In attachment are the PDF's with the Discrete IR-codes and the protocols for Tagtronic (would be awesome if that would work).
> 
> 
> Is it possible to use the supplied codes (RC5?) in Irule?
> 
> 
> Is it possible to control the TAG's via tagtronic? (Busprotocol and codes are included)
> 
> 
> I would greatly be appreciating any input


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I'm embarking on the next phase of my iRule home automation project: HTPC.


I'm building a windows based PC and an unraid server. I have no preconceptions about software to use. I only wish to be able to have a nifty interface with cover art and be able to seemlessly integrate it in my current set-up so that my wife and kids can use irule to watch ripped blu-rays, dvds and listen to music. Picture slide shows would be an added bonus.


Since adding ps3 control to my irule set up, my wife is actually using it to stream netflix stuff for her and the kids. If it can work as simply or more so than that, I'll have what I need.


I'm starting from scratch, have not ripped any of my collection of 200 dvds and 100 or so blu-rays. I plan to re-rip most of my music in a lossless format as I'll have plenty of space in my 12 TB serer (with space to add another 10).


I would just like some suggestions from the group that are currently in use with hi WAF and will work with a windows htpc system/unraid (linux based) server.


My PC build is based on the suggestions from Assasin in this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1302559 


And my server is based on the RB-1200 specs from Lime-Tech.


Thanks!


----------



## trenter33

Ok can someone break it down for me? I am not very smart, I look funny, and at times smell. So talk slow, don't look at me and hold your nose. At first I thought irule was great (I still do) and easy to use. But as I have moved from page 1 to 232 I have gotten more confused. I bought ibuilder and can make basic pages; I even made the landscape page for DirecTV that has the channel guide thru / sillysot.com/dtvtest (thanks Jim). Ok this is the area that yall lose me, setting up the hardware, the different codes that are discussed, and the different (extra) devices that needs to be added. I am sure yall are running equipment that I will not have or need. I thought you need a touch device (iPod ECT...), global cache, cables, and media Equipment. I have not bought any equipment yet, I am still in the planning stages. I will have an amp, av receiver, projector, sat receiver, DVD, apple TV 2, and lights. I have and am continuing to go thru the irule tutorials, and they are helping. I need a place or some to map out or outline what to do. This forum is great and has helped, but I know it is way over my head, and I am sure others. Cubesys you have created a great app, and I want to take full advantage of irule.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pieter-Jan* /forum/post/20008356
> 
> 
> Anyone in here who can help me with this?



I think you may be out of luck with the TAG McLaren stuff. From a Google search you need the programming cable (An RS-232 to RS-485 adapter with a TAG microcontroller) and these are very hard to get. Also, you would need to understand the messaging protocol (Which is not part of the documents you supplied) to see if control is available. I would go with IR control of these devices.


You would need to check with the other manufacturers what control options they have. Ethernet controlled would be best followed by RS-232 and finally IR.


So, depending on your needs you are probably looking at a GC-100 of some type (IR and RS-232 ports) or, if you need multiple client access (GC-100's can only have one client access at a time) then you will need multiple iTach devices.


If you go the iTach route, I would recommend the hard wired route (ethernet as opposed to Wifi) as it is more reliable.



HTH.


----------



## mflanagan

Yep 1.72 is out!!! Just downloaded it! Also I can now copy a page to another panel now!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## barrygordon

Okay, iRule 101. [Note: not always precisely correct but undertstandable.]


iRule consists of a system that allows you to build an application that can control things using an iPad or iPod touch as the engine, and a program that runs on the engine to interpret what is to be controlled and how to control it. Because of the engine chosen, the iRule system is very graphic oriented. and relies on the user touching things on a screen to indicate what is to be done.


The engine communicates to the real world using TCPIP over Wi-Fi. In most of todays homes we can (will) assume there is a functioning Ethernet network running at least TCPIP with a wi-Fi media (wireless radio) access point. The iRule system can only DIRECTLY communicate with devices on a reachable Ethernet network that runs at least the TCPIP Protocol. A "Reachable Network" means it can find it and talk to devices on it. We will assume that a homes Local Area Network (LAN) is reacheable, and at least some of its devices (hosts) are directly reachable.


In the real world there are many devices that we wish to control or interact with that do not meet the above condition of reachability. Many (almost all) A/V components provide for control using IR streams (not directly reachable), newer A/V devices may also provide hard wired control via RS232 or Ethernet (not directly reachable), Some of the newest A/V components allow for TCPIP control but sometimes only Wired, not wireless and therefor may not be directly reachable from the iRule engine (iPad or iPod touch). Most lighting, HVAC, and security systems are not directly reachable although thay have been crafted with automation as part of their design.


Fortunately third parties have sprung up to provide what many call "Glue" and are referred to as "Gateways" in iRule parlance. Gateways provide a media and or protocol conversion between two disparate systems. For example between TCPIP (wired/wireless) and IR emissions; between TCPIP (wired/wireless) and RS232, between TCPIP and Thermostats, lighting controls, Pool systems, and more devices evrey day. [Note: wired ethernet -- wireless ethernet or Wi-Fi; can be bridged (interconnected) by some very simple gateway devices (wireless access points) or by some of the equipment that makes up the house's LAN. In a small home a single access point may suffice to make the entire LAN reachable over W-Fi and therefor reachable by an iPad/iPod.]


For iRule to properly work it must be able to first find the gateways that the particular application needs. There may be multiple gateways, several of the same type or of several different types. Each gateway will have a unique address on the newtwork. The application (iRule) must know how to deal with each gateway to effect the total communication to the end device (e.g. TV set). The iRule system has an immense amount of data that supports this capability, basically how to communicate using IR or TCPIP or RS232, but the world is much larger and things keep changing.


As an example, lets say the application desires to control a set top box, specifically the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 DVR. This STB only communicates using unidirectional IR. That is, it accepts commands using the IR medium, but never replies. We need to install at least one gateway to perform TCPIP (Wifi) to IR conversion so the iRule's engine can send data out over wifi, the gateway (perhaps a global cache iTach) can understand what it gets and convert it to IR to present to the STB's IR receiver.


If you are going to go into this world of automation, do not kid yourself. It is a sophisticated world where not everything works as designed or desired. Can you build a robust system that fails very infrequently and be used by unsophisticated users (spouses, children, guests) yes; but it is non trivial. Can you have a lot of fun doing this and get immense self satisfaction YES!. Can it wind up being expensive? Yes, as all hobbies can. There is another way of course, hire someone to do it for you [I do not do contract work].


About me. I have been a professional digital engineer for over 50 years. I have extensive experience in all facets (hard,soft and muddy) of information technology. audio design and video systems. I was part of the original GPS development team in the 1960's, today I am retired and do consulting for several A/V manufacturers.


I will try to help any who contact me, but my primary goal is to teach so you can solve your own problems since they will be there long after I am gone. My Web site is the-gordons.net, my name is barry so my eMail address should be easily discerned. There are many interesting documents at my web site including pictures of my home and theater and many tools that should be useful when dealing with iRule.


I am just recovering from Open Heart surgery so I am a liitle sluggish so please excuse funny typing.


----------



## starhubble

cubesys, I just noted this:

http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/15/i...subscriptions/ 


Will this affect iRule in any way?


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20005733
> 
> 
> Rich, the biggest trick to getting things lined up correctly is to enter the values in the properties window. Even without pixel by pixel alignment it is still very possible to get thing lined up perfectly. Keep a mind on the row and column values *and* the column width and row height of the graphic itself. Using these tools you can get near pixel by pixel placement.
> 
> 
> My background dimensions are the default 1024 X 684. I assume the two buttons at the top of the right hand column are "list" and "menu"? Many of the buttons are default "blank" buttons from the image library with my own text. They are default sizes. The "list" button is located in row 4, column 28 with cell dimensions of 4 wide by 3 high. The "menu" button uses the same cell dimensions located at row4, column 40.



Thanks for the reply. I'm aware of the columns and rows in the lower left as well as the button dimensions. So how many column and rows do you use?


Rich


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20010054
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm aware of the columns and rows in the lower left as well as the button dimensions. So how many column and rows do you use?
> 
> 
> Rich



I'm using the default grid which is 51 x 31.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mflanagan* /forum/post/20008801
> 
> 
> Yep 1.72 is out!!! Just downloaded it! Also I can now copy a page to another panel now!!! Thanks guys!



What is there to download? It's a hosted application.


Isn't the latest version what everybody gets?


Does the user have any choice what version they use?


Am I missing something? I would live to be able to download the developement app and work offline but I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

You still have to download updates to iRule (the iPhone app itself), even though Builder gets updated automatically.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20010379
> 
> 
> What is there to download? It's a hosted application.
> 
> 
> Isn't the latest version what everybody gets?
> 
> 
> Does the user have any choice what version they use?
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? I would live to be able to download the developement app and work offline but I didn't think that was possible.



The Builder is a hosted application that runs in a web browser. The latest version is what everybody gets.


The remote control application is an iOS application. It's distributed through the app store, and to get the latest version you will have to update it through the app store.


Hosted "applications" ARE possible on the iPhone/iPad. They are just Javascript applets. But they aren't very popular. They were the original way of running third-party "applications" on the iPhone, prior to the introduction of the app store. iRule isn't one of them.


----------



## No Clue

I have been trying configure the gateway for XBMC on my HTPC.


I was able to get the MCE controller working ok and it will work within XBMC but I would like to take advantage of some of the commands in the device "XBMC (light)".


I have added a HTTP gateway and connected it to the device XBMC (light)

The name is XBMC and the IP address is the IP address for my HTPC followed by :8080


I have searched for a way to verify the port that XBMC is using but haven't been successful so I used one I saw in the tutorial.


What am I missing?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/20006214
> 
> 
> Is anyone familiar enough with MCEController to tell me why this command does not give the focus to XBMC? Specifically, XBMC starts fine, but the taskbar is still visible and further commands do not go to XBMC until I use a mouse to select it. Thanks.



I have not found it necessary to use nextCommand to send the message, nor have I tried the SetForegroundWindow command. I just use the StartProcess command to start XBMC and it starts and takes focus. I then use XBMC Lite to control XBMC directly. Do you have the task bar set up to hide automatically? Information on the XBMC forum says that the class name is XBMC. I don't know whether capitalization is important.


----------



## jimim

guys for u all that embed webpages how do u control how they are displayed. if u don't use the fit to scale option is there any other way to get in the window what u want or will it always be the upper right corner where the embedded webpage will start and flow down from there based on the window size one allows?


jim


----------



## Rudy A-traxx

Do you think we will have a chance to have Copy and Paste for buttons and their attributes from a page to another ?


Or is it impossible since we are compelled to use a web browser ?



All does this kind of updates really need of the update of iRule App ?


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trenter33* /forum/post/20008396
> 
> 
> Ok can someone break it down for me? I need a place or some to map out or outline what to do.



You need to decide how you want to organize your pages. If you are using an iPhone, there is a limit to how many commands will realistically fit on a page. Here's what I do.


My home page shows twelve different locations. When you choose a location (e.g. Media Room) it links to an activity page for that location. The activity page allows you to select: DVR, Cable, Blu-Ray or XBMC. Each of those choices commands my matrix switcher to connect that choice to the television in your current location, then links to a separate page to control the device chosen. Each device includes multiple pages: the first page has DVR type controls, the second page has the number pad, succeeding pages have lists of channels etc.


Any page can control any device, so the freedom can be overwhelming. Hope this helps.


----------



## barrygordon

With rgeard to XBMC: There are now two communications paradigms implemented.


HTTP on port 8080 which is deprecated but in all releases, and JSON on port 9090 which is planned to be the final man standing and exists only in Dharma. You must turn them on in network settings. IIRC they are both on or both off.


On my web site the program known as the "tcpip explorer" might assist you in understanding what is implemented and how to deal with it.


----------



## Rich Gibson

I give up; so how do you copy a page? I would like to use the page in the sample Apple TV "bg-perf.jpg" but I can't find it in the image library. Could use more documentation or the help file...unless of course I'm missing something.


Thanks,


Rich


----------



## Raddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> And have you tried simply deleting and rebuilding one of the Gateways from the menu? It's a computer, afterall, so it does have the ability to corrupt files...



Mizell,

You are correct. I deleted all the Gateways and redid them. Now everything works perfectly. Hopefully this doesn't happen to often.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## pglover19

Maybe it is just me, but when I launch the IRule app on my IPad, it is no longer taking me to my Home Panel/Home Page. The new version is taking me to the last Panel/Page that I was on.


Can others please confirm....


----------



## Rich Gibson

I can't import any devices with this new release. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, iRule 101.
> 
> 
> iRule consists of a system that allows you to build an application that can control things using an iPad or iPod touch as the engine, and a program that runs on the engine to interpret what is to be controlled and how to control it. Because of the engine chosen, the iRule system is very graphic oriented. and relies on the user touching things on a screen to indicate what is to be done.
> 
> 
> The engine communicates to the real world using TCPIP over Wi-Fi. In most of todays homes we can (will) assume there is a functioning Ethernet network running at least TCPIP with a wi-Fi media (wireless radio) access point. The iRule system can only DIRECTLY communicate with devices on a reachable Ethernet network that runs at least the TCPIP Protocol. A "Reachable Network" means it can find it and talk to devices on it. We will assume that a homes Local Area Network (LAN) is reacheable, and at least some of its devices (hosts) are directly reachable.
> 
> 
> In the real world there are many devices that we wish to control or interact with that do not meet the above condition of reachability. Many (almost all) A/V components provide for control using IR streams (not directly reachable), newer A/V devices may also provide hard wired control via RS232 or Ethernet (not directly reachable), Some of the newest A/V components allow for TCPIP control but sometimes only Wired, not wireless and therefor may not be DIRECTLY reachable from the iRule engine (iPad or iPod touch). Most lighting, HVAC, and Security systems are not directly reachable although thay have been crafted with automation as part of their design.
> 
> 
> Fortunately third parties have sprung up to provide what many call "Glue" and are referred to as "Gateways in iRule parlance. Gateways provide a media and or protocol conversion between two disparate systems. For example between TCPIP (wired/wireless) and IR emissions; between TCPIP (wired/wireless) and RS232, Between TCPIP and Thermostats, lighting controls, Pool systems, and more devices evrey day.
> 
> 
> For iRule to properly work it must be able to first find the gateways that the particular application needs. There may be multiple gateways several of the same type or of several different types. Each gate way will have a uniquue address on the newtwork. The application must know how to deal with each gateway to effect the total communication to the end device (e.g. TV set). The iRule system has an immense amount of data that supports this capability, basically how to communicate using IR or TCPIP or RS232, but the world is very large and things keep changing.
> 
> 
> As an example, lets say the application desires to control a set top box, specifically the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 DVR. This STB only communicates using unidirectional IR. That is, it accepts commands using the IR medium, but never replies. We need to install at least one gateway to perform TCPIP (Wifi) to IR so the iRule's engine can send data out over wifi, the gateway (perhaps a global cache iTach) can undetstand what it gets and convert it to IR to present to the STB's IR receiver.
> 
> 
> If you are going to go into this world of automation, do not kid yourself. It is a sophisticated world where not evreything works as designed or desired. Can you build a robust system that fails very infrequently and be used by unsophisticated users (spouses, children, guests) yes; but it is non trivial. Can you have a lot of fun doing this and get immense self satisfaction YES!. Can it wind up being expenive? Yes as all hobbies can. There is another way of course, hire someone to do it for you [I do not do contract work].
> 
> 
> About me. I have been a professional digital engineer for over 50 years. I have extensive experience in all facets (hard,soft and muddy) of information technology. audio design and video systems. I was part of the original GPS development team in the 1960's, today I am retired and do consulting for several A/V manufacturers.
> 
> 
> I will try to help any who contact me, but my primary goal is to teach so you can solve your own problems since they will be there long after I am gone. My Web site is the-gordons.net, my name is barry so my eMail address should be easily discerned. There are many interesting documents at my web site including pictures of my home and theater and many tools that should be useful when dealing with iRule.
> 
> 
> I am just recovering from Open Heart surgery so I am a liitle sluggish so please excuse funny typing.



Barry, you are the man! Glad to see your feeling better. Best wishes.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingCheese* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I looked into this just now and there's an option in the 'Advanced Serial Settings' under whatever port you're trying to configure - look for the 'Allow multiple systems to connect simultaneously' checkbox. You can also control how many simultaneous connects are allowed if that's of any interest.
> 
> 
> I upgraded my firmware straight away to the latest version, so I'm not sure if this was added in a later version. I'm running the following versions:
> 
> 
> Firmware: 82000684_U3 12/19/2009
> 
> POST: 82000685_G 02/02/2006
> 
> 
> If you tried and it failed, you might have downloaded the wrong firmware - the first version I tried was actually for a different piece of equipment with a similar naming convention. I also believe you need to update the POST prior to updating the firmware.



Thanks! Apparently the option was added in one of the firmware releases subsequent to what I was previously running. I'm updated to the latest versions and pretty psyched to have it all working.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe it is just me, but when I launch the IRule app on my IPad, it is no longer taking me to my Home Panel/Home Page. The new version is taking me to the last Panel/Page that I was on.
> 
> 
> Can others please confirm....



You have 4.2.1ios installed? If so you are multitasking. Double tap the home button which will bring up the open apps. Press and hold the rule icon as if you were deleting the app and hit the "X". Done.


Alex


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20010699
> 
> 
> I have not found it necessary to use nextCommand to send the message, nor have I tried the SetForegroundWindow command. I just use the StartProcess command to start XBMC and it starts and takes focus. I then use XBMC Lite to control XBMC directly. Do you have the task bar set up to hide automatically? Information on the XBMC forum says that the class name is XBMC. I don't know whether capitalization is important.



I'm using Windows 7 and XBMC does not take focus. In fact if there is anything else running, XBMC loads behind it. I tried capitalization with the same result. I have tried SetForegroundWindow. Seems that there is a lot of chatter about how this command is flaky. Still no answer.


----------



## Pieter-Jan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20008637
> 
> 
> I think you may be out of luck with the TAG McLaren stuff. From a Google search you need the programming cable (An RS-232 to RS-485 adapter with a TAG microcontroller) and these are very hard to get. Also, you would need to understand the messaging protocol (Which is not part of the documents you supplied) to see if control is available. I would go with IR control of these devices.
> 
> 
> You would need to check with the other manufacturers what control options they have. Ethernet controlled would be best followed by RS-232 and finally IR.
> 
> 
> So, depending on your needs you are probably looking at a GC-100 of some type (IR and RS-232 ports) or, if you need multiple client access (GC-100's can only have one client access at a time) then you will need multiple iTach devices.
> 
> 
> If you go the iTach route, I would recommend the hard wired route (ethernet as opposed to Wifi) as it is more reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> HTH.



Tnx for the reply. I have a TAG programming cable, so that's no problem.

Only the messaging protocol I don't have







.

I'm not a programmer so I think the quest for getting this to work via tagtronic will be very difficult.

Are the discrete IR codes in the supplied document compatible with Irule?


Tnx ...


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20012341
> 
> 
> You have 4.2.1ios installed? If so you are multitasking. Double tap the home button which will bring up the open apps. Press and hold the rule icon as if you were deleting the app and hit the "X". Done.
> 
> 
> Alex



Still not working for me.. If I reboot my IPad, and then launch the IRule app, it then takes me to the Home Panel/Home Page. Otherwise, the app always defaults to the last panel/page I was on before existing the app to go back to the iPAD home screen.. This is strange behavior.. Is anyone else having the same problem with the new version?


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20012341
> 
> 
> You have 4.2.1ios installed? If so you are multitasking. Double tap the home button which will bring up the open apps. Press and hold the rule icon as if you were deleting the app and hit the "X". Done.
> 
> 
> Alex



Aftering doing some research on the iPAD multitasking I believe this is the behavior that I am seeing.. The problem is that when I launch iRule, I need to start at the Home Panel/Page everytime because that is my Activity page that launches the other panels/pages (i.e Watch TV, Watch Movie, etc.).


----------



## gearnet

The same problem used to be on iPhone4, for the same multitasking.


----------



## tjgar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzirkelb* /forum/post/19984865
> 
> 
> Do you mean the ToggleDevice from the tenserver that integrates with Homeseer? If so, I couldn't get that one to work at all using direct urls on my network.
> 
> 
> I am using UPB lighting, but I do have one set up for x10...probably goign to get rid of it though, too flaky.



What gateway do you use to control the x10 lighting? When you say "flaky" do you mean x10 lighting in general or just this application?

Tony.


----------



## BudCrow

Hi guys,


Just wondering, with delays are they cumalative or do they start from the beging of the commans?


For exaple, if I have seven comands and comand 6 has a delay of 50 seconds, if I want the next comand to be 53 seconds from when the button is pressed on the ipad do I put the delay for the seventh comand as 53 seconds or 3 seconds?


Thanks guys.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudCrow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Just wondering, with delays are they cumalative or do they start from the beging of the commans?
> 
> 
> For exaple, if I have seven comands and comand 6 has a delay of 50 seconds, if I want the next comand to be 53 seconds from when the button is pressed on the ipad do I put the delay for the seventh comand as 53 seconds or 3 seconds?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.



Each delay should be subsequent to each previous command, so you would want to set your second delay to 3 seconds.


----------



## Couch Potatoe

This thread is now way too long (~7000 posts !) and no longer useful as an information source:-(



I think it's time to get a forum area for iRule so that there are lots of independent threads on the topics covered - especially as the documentation doesn't cover all the features of the application.


As a new user it is very frustrating trying to find answers to questions.


K


----------



## Couch Potatoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pieter-Jan* /forum/post/20012931
> 
> 
> Tnx for the reply. I have a TAG programming cable, so that's no problem.
> 
> Only the messaging protocol I don't have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Pieter - you posted the Tag protocol detail in your earlier post ..


I implemented that Tag protocol for another project in my HA system (I have an AV192R) and it is not an easy one to use as it has checksums and handshake / timing requirements.


My recommendation would be to use RS232 if you have that option and if not use IR.


K


----------



## BudCrow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Couch Potatoe* /forum/post/20013239
> 
> 
> This thread is now way too long (~7000 posts !) and no longer useful as an information source:-(
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time to get a forum area for iRule so that there are lots of independent threads on the topics covered - especially as the documentation doesn't cover all the features of the application.
> 
> 
> As a new user it is very frustrating trying to find answers to questions.
> 
> 
> K



QFT-This needs to happen.


----------



## mborner

Okay, I open Builder this morning and 3 devices are missing! All of my buttons were grayed out and I had to redo over 400 commands, including over 120 favorites. Anybody else have this issue this morning? I did notice some updates to the builder. Also, why can't I backup? When I click "file/backup" a large blue arrow points to a tab on the left hand side of the task bar and when I click the tab, it wants to open Photoshop where the file can't be saved or opened. What is going on?


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/20012441
> 
> 
> I'm using Windows 7 and XBMC does not take focus. In fact if there is anything else running, XBMC loads behind it. I tried capitalization with the same result. I have tried SetForegroundWindow. Seems that there is a lot of chatter about how this command is flaky. Still no answer.



There is a thread that mentions this on the XBMC forum here: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=78167


----------



## Raddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Couch Potatoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This thread is now way too long (~7000 posts !) and no longer useful as an information source:-(
> 
> 
> I think it's time to get a forum area for iRule so that there are lots of independent threads on the topics covered - especially as the documentation doesn't cover all the features of the application.
> 
> 
> As a new user it is very frustrating trying to find answers to questions.
> 
> 
> K



Agreed


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Still not working for me.. If I reboot my IPad, and then launch the IRule app, it then takes me to the Home Panel/Home Page. Otherwise, the app always defaults to the last panel/page I was on before existing the app to go back to the iPAD home screen.. This is strange behavior.. Is anyone else having the same problem with the new version?



This behaviour is exactly what most people would want.

I would not want to go back to the home screen every time I want to change vol etc.

All you need to do is add a jump to home page on your off commands, that way it will be on your home page on startup.


----------



## jimim

For anyone interested. . . I got a video encoder setup so I can "live view" my cable box if I am not in front of the tv to view a channel if listening over my home audio. it works perfect. I have no audio to it cause it is for visual feedback only. The picture is perfectly clear and skipping through channels is very smooth for the type encoder I am using. it is 30fps so there is a lag but for feedback purposes it is perfect. even scrolling through the guide is nice for use if u don't know what channel u need or what to be on.


if anyone is interested feel free to pm me or ask any additional questions.


my next move is getting a new dvr setup for an embedded webpage of my security cameras around the house. that came in today so that will be next weeks project.


the one thing I wish about an embedded webpage was if we could have more design control over it to make it look a bit more custom.


other than that all is good as usual.


jim


----------



## babyrocket




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raddog* /forum/post/20013654
> 
> 
> agreed





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couch potatoe* /forum/post/20013239
> 
> 
> this thread is now way too long (~7000 posts !) and no longer useful as an information source:-(
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's time to get a forum area for irule so that there are lots of independent threads on the topics covered - especially as the documentation doesn't cover all the features of the application.
> 
> 
> As a new user it is very frustrating trying to find answers to questions.
> 
> 
> K



+1


----------



## Pieter-Jan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Couch Potatoe* /forum/post/20013281
> 
> 
> Pieter - you posted the Tag protocol detail in your earlier post ..
> 
> 
> I implemented that Tag protocol for another project in my HA system (I have an AV192R) and it is not an easy one to use as it has checksums and handshake / timing requirements.
> 
> 
> My recommendation would be to use RS232 if you have that option and if not use IR.
> 
> 
> K



My AV32R DP doesn't have a RS232 port, so then I will have to give up on it and keep it the IR-route









Is it possible to plug a stereo mini-jack to stereo mini-jack cable from an Itach device directly to the remote input on the TAG?


----------



## Pieter-Jan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babyrocket* /forum/post/20014019
> 
> 
> +1



second that ...


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pieter-Jan* /forum/post/20012931
> 
> 
> Tnx for the reply. I have a TAG programming cable, so that's no problem.
> 
> Only the messaging protocol I don't have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm not a programmer so I think the quest for getting this to work via tagtronic will be very difficult.
> 
> Are the discrete IR codes in the supplied document compatible with Irule?
> 
> 
> Tnx ...



I would say yes. Remote Central has the Pronto codes available ( http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...theatre_av32r/ ) and you can use one of Barry Gordon's utilities to convert to iTach compatible codes so you should be up and running fairly quickly with those.


Yes, you do need to be a programmer to get the TAGTronic stuff working. The manual you are missing (Tagtronic Bus Message Definitions) is available at the first link below. I have also added a few other links with useful info if you (Or someone else) wants to try to follow that route.

http://www.avforums.com/forums/tag-m...ead-first.html 
http://www.avforums.com/forums/tag-m...ronic-bus.html 
http://www.avforums.com/forums/tag-m...c-control.html 
http://www.avforums.com/forums/tag-m...e-tag-faq.html 
http://www.avforums.com/forums/tag-m...-commands.html 
http://www.avforums.com/forums/tag-m...ly-option.html


----------



## keyvan

"Support for iPad multitasking.." in the new 1.72 release - what does this mean in practice?

Does this mean that other apps can be launched from iRule?


Thank you


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keyvan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Support for iPad multitasking.." in the new 1.72 release - what does this mean in practice?
> 
> Does this mean that other apps can be launched from iRule?
> 
> 
> Thank you



No. Multitasking for other apps doesn't mean that also.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20011426
> 
> 
> I give up; so how do you copy a page? I would like to use the page in the sample Apple TV "bg-perf.jpg" but I can't find it in the image library. Could use more documentation or the help file...unless of course I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Rich



I logged in just now and there is a copy panel command added. I made some buttons I created able to share but they don't show up in the library. Do I need to do something else?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20012963
> 
> 
> Still not working for me.. If I reboot my IPad, and then launch the IRule app, it then takes me to the Home Panel/Home Page. Otherwise, the app always defaults to the last panel/page I was on before existing the app to go back to the iPAD home screen.. This is strange behavior.. Is anyone else having the same problem with the new version?



Greetings,


With the multi-tasking feature now enabled on the iPad it is normal that exiting and re-entering the iRule would take you back to the page you were on when you exited. I find this to be preferred.


I created a Link to my Home page which appears on every panel. I also created a Device page link which acts similarly. If you press the Panel button in the upper left hand corner of the app that will take you to a list of all your created pages. Your Home page should be listed there which will allow you to get back to it as well.


Regards,


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/20012441
> 
> 
> I'm using Windows 7 and XBMC does not take focus. In fact if there is anything else running, XBMC loads behind it. I tried capitalization with the same result. I have tried SetForegroundWindow. Seems that there is a lot of chatter about how this command is flaky. Still no answer.



When you start XBMC by other means does XBMC take focus? This may not be a problem with iRule or MCE Controller, but with how XBMC is working on your computer. A Google search suggests that this seems to be a problem others are having with XBMC, for various reasons. Do you have iMon running on this computer? If so it may be stealing focus for WMC or another program. You can uncheck a box to stop that behavior. And I think you can use TweakUI to stop apps from stealing focus. Here is a recent thread on the XBMC forum discussing the problem. There have been several other threads.


----------



## Glimmie

What happened to it? It's missing from the download page.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Aftering doing some research on the iPAD multitasking I believe this is the behavior that I am seeing.. The problem is that when I launch iRule, I need to start at the Home Panel/Page everytime because that is my Activity page that launches the other panels/pages (i.e Watch TV, Watch Movie, etc.).



The thing is, you are NOT "launching" iRule. Because iRule now supports multiple-tasking, you are mearly continuing where you left off. You'd have to actually close iRule to launch it again. Tapping Home does NOT close a multiple-tasking app. You have to do that from the multiple-tasking toolbar which you reach by double-tapping the Home button. Then, press the iRule icon on the toolbar until it wiggles, then press the "x".


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20015365
> 
> 
> When you start XBMC by other means does XBMC take focus? This may not be a problem with iRule or MCE Controller, but with how XBMC is working on your computer. A Google search suggests that this seems to be a problem others are having with XBMC, for various reasons.



I think it's an XBMC (Windows 7 ?) problem as well. I posted a link to an XBMC thread that mentions this. It only happens after sleep. For now, I'll just shutdown instead of sleep. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Someone00

After upgrading to 1.7.2 and re-syncing(made small changes) the back button is no longer visible from a link to another panel. One other thing is that the panel button also disappears but if you push where button should be it will take you back to panels.


This appears to be a bug introduced in latest version. To get around bug I un-hide the other panels so I can at least get back with out exiting iRule and restart app.


----------



## Pieter-Jan

Is it possible to use this codes directly in irule setup?


AV32R DP


On: 5000 0000 0000 0001 0013 007F

Standby: 5000 0000 0000 0001 0013 0079


DVD32R

On: 5000 0000 0000 0001 000C 007F

Standby: 5000 0000 0000 0001 000C 0065


----------



## joedeal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/20015655
> 
> 
> I think it's an XBMC (Windows 7 ?) problem as well. I posted a link to an XBMC thread that mentions this. It only happens after sleep. For now, I'll just shutdown instead of sleep. Thanks for your help.



Hello, I had the same issue. Are you usuing eventghost? I created a command in evenghost to launch XBMC. then programmed a button in iRule with that command . pressing the button launches XBMC (obviously...) and if it is not the foremost window I just need to press it again to bring forward.


Hope thats helps.


----------



## barrygordon

pietr-jan, No the code you have is a compressed version of a Philips pronto IR code. Compressed version do not start with 0000 or 0100. What is actually contained in the compressed version are the parameters for an algorithm to fully expand the code. IIRC the 5000 indicates that the code is actually a Philips RC5 code. If you contact me by email (my name is barry, and my domain is: the-gordons.net) I can send you a paper on how to expand the code to a "Learned code" The issue then becomes that RC5 codes have a toggling bit which must change for each transmission and I do not believe iRule can handle that at this time.


----------



## Lynkus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lynkus* /forum/post/19986960
> 
> 
> Folks, do any of you know whether there are any options for network-based control over the Xbox 360 Windows Media Center extender?
> 
> 
> I haven't been successful in controlling the Xbox Slim via IR. Now, I understand that the sensor is behind the controller sync button. It just doesn't matter whether I record the commands myself or use the database commands stored in the Device Browser. Can any of you give me some sort of direction?



I think I understand what is happening, now. Unless I'm mistaken, the Xbox database commands only contain one of the RC6 toggles. The RC6 protocol can differentiate between any two sequential button presses by flipping a couple of bits in the IR stream.


Cubesys, do you have any plans in the works to handle the toggles? I recall one person on this thread trying to hack, "bludgeon" in his words, an RC6 remote by assigning each button an IR command and link to an alternate/toggled page. For now, I'm going to attempt something similar. With the resume functionality of your current release, the dual-page hack should work for now.


BTW, the new device browser is excellent! I'm glad that the iRule and User definitions have been separated. Not only does the new format make it easier for existing users to find functional codes, but it should be a blessing to newcomers.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joedeal* /forum/post/20016013
> 
> 
> Hello, I had the same issue. Are you usuing eventghost?



I'm using MCE Controller. Pressing the button twice just causes the taskbar icon to blink. Other people have the same issue using an XBMC launcher. Thanks for your help.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Couch Potatoe* /forum/post/20013239
> 
> 
> This thread is now way too long (~7000 posts !) and no longer useful as an information source:-(
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time to get a forum area for iRule so that there are lots of independent threads on the topics covered - especially as the documentation doesn't cover all the features of the application.
> 
> 
> As a new user it is very frustrating trying to find answers to questions.
> 
> 
> K



This is nothing. I followed the Oppo BDP-83 thread since before it was released and that one is over 1000 pages and over 35,000 post. Try using the "Search this Thread" function for specific info - works pretty well.


----------



## barrygordon

lynkus, do a search for registrydebounce and you should find:


"...I too attempted to get my Universal Remote (Sony AVM-3000) to work with Media Ceter. I "Learned" all of the MCE remote commands and had the exact same issue. After awhile I gave up and went back to using my MCE remote. I later found out this info:


Turns out that the Media Center remote has two sets of codes that alternate with each button press (apparently using a bit flipping technique). This method is used so that a single key press isn't accidentally received twice by the computer and is referred to as debounce. From what I've been able to find on the internet, it seems that IR codes can inadvertently be received more than once by reflecting off surfaces or being interfered with by displays, lamps, etc. How interesting. To avoid this effect, the Media Center remote sends the first IR command for down arrow, and when the user presses the button again, it sends a second IR command for down arrow. If a different button is pressed in between these two presses, it doesn't matter, because clearly, it's not a key "bounce" in that scenario. It's interesting to note that this is exactly the behavior I was noticing.


There are a few suggested options to deal with this. First, you can follow every normal command with a "do nothing" command. Unfortunately, it's often difficult to identify a do nothing command on the remote. For example, if the clear command did nothing useful on the remote, you could conceptually program the down arrow functionality as: down arrow + clear. By doing this, you've sent a second real command to the receiver, and your next down arrow command will be considered a second press. Not pretty, but a functional hack. The second option is to literally duplicate the user interface panels and switch between them with each press of a key. Of course, you'd have two panels, each with their own set of IR codes. Although it sounds doable, it's definitely more work, and it sounds like even more of a hack. And I'm no fan of hacks.


The third option is to simply disable the debounce feature of Media Center and use a single set of IR codes. I don't know why this isn't exposed in the settings screens in Media Center, because it's something that anyone with a learning remote will run into. To disable the debounce feature, you need to modify a single registry key. Standard registry editing rules apply...make sure you create a backup, know what you're doing, etc., etc. The key is called EnableDebounce, and from what I've read in various posts, it's found in the following locations:


For Media Center 2004: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SYSTEM\\CurrentControlSet\\Services\\idI r\\Remotes\\745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da


For Media Center 2005: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SYSTEM\\ControlSet001\\Services\\HidIr\\ Remotes\\745a17a0-74d3-11d0-b6fe-00a0c90f57da


So, fire up RegEdit, navigate to the appropriate key, and change the EnableDebounce value from 1 (its default setting) to 0. Note that you'll have to reboot your system for this change to take effect. After this modification, my universal remote now works like a charm, and I've added one more remote to the remote control graveyard behind my big screen TV.


I obviously just disabled debounce and everything worked perfectly. Give it a go! And thanks to Michael Swanson's Blog for the info.

..."


If needed keep searching


----------



## jackdenen

I'm just getting started here and starting to prototype some of the iPad GUI before my GC-100 and cables arrive next week. I think this is an awesome app and recognize there is some assembly required.


First question is related to RS232 commands. I'd like to use the RS232 to control both a Rotel RSP-1570 as well as an Oppo BDP-93. I've read the postings on RS232 and the Oppo but when I browse the Oppo Digital Blu Ray devices I can only find Oppo Digital Blu Ray All Models and Oppo Digital BLu Ray All Models V2. Nothing with RS232 and neither have any content I can see under the Network Codes - just Data base Codes are listed. How do I find the codes for RS232 control?


Similar question for the Rotel - I find the RSP PreAmp All Models Main Zone along with Z2-4 but don't see how I setup the device using RS232 signals.


Do I need to have the GC-100 installed and designated as the gateway before I can find the devices RS232 control protocol?


Thanks


Jack


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20011145
> 
> 
> With rgeard to XBMC: There are now two communications paradigms implemented.
> 
> 
> HTTP on port 8080 which is deprecated but in all releases, and JSON on port 9090 which is planned to be the final man standing and exists only in Dharma. You must turn them on in network settings. IIRC they are both on or both off.
> 
> 
> On my web site the program known as the "tcpip explorer" might assist you in understanding what is implemented and how to deal with it.



Barry, thanks for the reply. It never occurred to me that I would have to change settings within XBMC so the irule app would work. I checked the network settings within XBMC and saw where I needed to enable http control of XBMC. The port number (80 in my case) was also displayed so I edited the gateway and everything worked. It does take a few seconds when I enter the panel for the irule commands to work but once it starts, all of the commands will work.


My gateway icon is yellow though so I'm not sure exactly what that means.


----------



## Lynkus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20017132
> 
> 
> lynkus, do a search for registrydebounce...



Now, how do I access the Xbox 360 registry? (rhetorical)


Seriously, that is some *GREAT* info!


... too bad it won't help me avoid dedicating another PC.







Thankfully, that *is* an option with a network attached InfiniTV.


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jackdenen* /forum/post/20017155
> 
> 
> I'm just getting started here and starting to prototype some of the iPad GUI before my GC-100 and cables arrive next week. I think this is an awesome app and recognize there is some assembly required.
> 
> 
> First question is related to RS232 commands. I'd like to use the RS232 to control both a Rotel RSP-1570 as well as an Oppo BDP-93. I've read the postings on RS232 and the Oppo but when I browse the Oppo Digital Blu Ray devices I can only find Oppo Digital Blu Ray All Models and Oppo Digital BLu Ray All Models V2. Nothing with RS232 and neither have any content I can see under the Network Codes - just Data base Codes are listed. How do I find the codes for RS232 control?
> 
> 
> Similar question for the Rotel - I find the RSP PreAmp All Models Main Zone along with Z2-4 but don't see how I setup the device using RS232 signals.
> 
> 
> Do I need to have the GC-100 installed and designated as the gateway before I can find the devices RS232 control protocol?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Jack



Jack,


There is an OPPO device that is labeled Oppo Digital BDP-83 RS232 that will also work with the Oppo BDP-93. (I just checked the new version and there is a tab for "users" and the search will find it there) I was able to get my BDP-93 working using the itach serial gateway. The only change I needed to make on the itach was changing the baud rate to 9600.


----------



## jackdenen

Any updates on control of the HAI system? Would love to trigger some of the lighting scenes in the house from the iRule app.


Jack


----------



## teejay6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20005353
> 
> 
> Is the lexicon set up in the gateway to be on RS232 port 1 or 2, which ever you are using? You do this on the Ipad.



I am still plugging away at this.


I used iTest from Global Cache to test my serial commands to the iTach IP2SL gateway. I am receiving Hex code back from the Lexicon MC-8. For example, when I press the Mute Button on the original Lexicon IR Remote Control, the Hex Code Response from iTest was:


press Mute to turn OFF:

F1 07 05 04 1E 01 00 00 F2 F1 07 05 04 16 01 06 D8 F2


press Mute to turn ON:

F1 07 05 04 1E 01 00 02 F2 F1 07 05 04 16 01 06 B0 F2


These are Lexicon "MC_PARAM_NOTIFICATION_BY_ID" messages,

so I am pretty sure my gateway and cable are connected correctly.


I then tried to send the serial command for Mute through iTest. You can send Hex commands in simple notation. Two Char Hex bytes are Accepted example "0D 05 06 FF EF"


So I sent the Mute command string: "F1 04 39 01 15 F2". I again tried every combination of syntax "0xF1" "\\xF1", etc. but still no luck.


1. Are you able to send commands directly from iTest (or something similar) to test your command strings?


2. Is there a parameter on the Lexicon that you have to change for it to accept serial commands?


----------



## jackdenen

Thanks - I was didn't try the users tab - got it now!


I'm guessing the user tab is where code sets contributed by users are found.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teejay6* /forum/post/20017346
> 
> 
> I am still plugging away at this.
> 
> 
> I used iTest from Global Cache to test my serial commands to the iTach IP2SL gateway. I am receiving Hex code back from the Lexicon MC-8. For example, when I press the Mute Button on the original Lexicon IR Remote Control, the Hex Code Response from iTest was:
> 
> 
> press Mute to turn OFF:
> 
> F1 07 05 04 1E 01 00 00 F2 F1 07 05 04 16 01 06 D8 F2
> 
> 
> press Mute to turn ON:
> 
> F1 07 05 04 1E 01 00 02 F2 F1 07 05 04 16 01 06 B0 F2
> 
> 
> These are Lexicon "MC_PARAM_NOTIFICATION_BY_ID" messages,
> 
> so I am pretty sure my gateway and cable are connected correctly.
> 
> 
> I then tried to send the serial command for Mute through iTest. You can send Hex commands in simple notation. Two Char Hex bytes are Accepted example "0D 05 06 FF EF"
> 
> 
> So I sent the Mute command string: "F1 04 39 01 15 F2". I again tried every combination of syntax "0xF1" "\\xF1", etc. but still no luck.
> 
> 
> 1. Are you able to send commands directly from iTest (or something similar) to test your command strings?
> 
> 
> 2. Is there a parameter on the Lexicon that you have to change for it to accept serial commands?



OK, give me a day or two to play with this. The fact that you are getting proper data back from the Lexicon means the hardware link is good as well as the comm settings.


Note that I do not send commands DIRECTLY to my MC8 via the GC100. I have my Irule/GC100 sending very simple RS232 commands to my DOS based automation system, which in turn is sending the Lexicon command. I do that because I still need my old system in line. However I see no reason why it wouldn't work directly from the GC100. I'll set up a test direct from my GC100 so we both have the same setup.


----------



## myraid

Greetings all...

I have started to read this thread, but am at page 27 and now getting anxious and excited at the same time. I am very excited about this new tool, but want to make sure it can work with my equipment.

Presently, I have one theater room with a


Pioneer Kuro

Pioneer Elite SC25 receiver

Panasonic BD60 bluray player

Sony dvp-cx777es DVD player connected to an Escient se-d1 to manage my collection

Bell expressvu hd receiver (same model as one of the direct tv receivers)

I am controlling it all through ir right now and using a Pronto 9400 to control it with the exception of the ascent. That I am using IP control with the standard pronto template and a static ip address.


My other zone is just a Panasonic v10 plasma and a pioneer bdp05 bluray and another bell xpressvu hd receiver.


Based on this, is my receiver and televisions supported with irule assuming I want to use rs232? I am thinking of using the gc100-12.

What can I do about my Sony and Escient setup? Is this in any way supported?


I am definitely a noob but want to make sure all is supported before I pull the trigger as well as any advice from the many experts in this forum.


Thank you.


----------



## starhubble

Okay this is driving me nuts!


I'm using the Network gateway to power up my PC (WOL). iRule powers the PC up nicely when I enter the panel, and everything works as expected. The problem arises after I've shut down the PC. Usually I do this through a macro command which brings up the shutdown menu in XBMC and hits enter to shut down the PC.


Now, what happens is that if I keep iRule running after the PC has been shut down, iRule will power it back on after some time and subsequently crash, even if I don't go near the panel involving the Network gateway (WOL).


Has anyone else experienced this? I know for a fact that it is iRule that powers up the PC again, because it doesn't happen if I turn off the WOL feature in the network gateway.


----------



## Rudy A-traxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After upgrading to 1.7.2 and re-syncing(made small changes) the back button is no longer visible from a link to another panel. One other thing is that the panel button also disappears but if you push where button should be it will take you back to panels.
> 
> 
> This appears to be a bug introduced in latest version. [ooo]



i notice the same problem on iPhone 1st generation but not on iPhone 4


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myraid* /forum/post/20017931
> 
> 
> Greetings all...
> 
> I have started to read this thread, but am at page 27 and now getting anxious and excited at the same time. I am very excited about this new tool, but want to make sure it can work with my equipment.
> 
> Presently, I have one theater room with a
> 
> 
> Pioneer Kuro
> 
> Pioneer Elite SC25 receiver
> 
> Panasonic BD60 bluray player
> 
> Sony dvp-cx777es DVD player connected to an Escient se-d1 to manage my collection
> 
> Bell expressvu hd receiver (same model as one of the direct tv receivers)
> 
> I am controlling it all through ir right now and using a Pronto 9400 to control it with the exception of the ascent. That I am using IP control with the standard pronto template and a static ip address.
> 
> 
> My other zone is just a Panasonic v10 plasma and a pioneer bdp05 bluray and another bell xpressvu hd receiver.
> 
> 
> Based on this, is my receiver and televisions supported with irule assuming I want to use rs232? I am thinking of using the gc100-12.
> 
> What can I do about my Sony and Escient setup? Is this in any way supported?
> 
> 
> I am definitely a noob but want to make sure all is supported before I pull the trigger as well as any advice from the many experts in this forum.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Check the spec's/manual for all of your devices. If they support RS-232 then iRule will support them. It will probably be up to you to figure out the commands that need to be sent so you should locate a document that contains the serial command set.


You will need a separate serial port for each device so a gc-100-12 may not have enough. Some people here have had great success with the Digi PortServers (Available on eBay for ~$50) which will give you up to 16 ports.


----------



## dzirkelb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/20018940
> 
> 
> Okay this is driving me nuts!
> 
> 
> I'm using the Network gateway to power up my PC (WOL). iRule powers the PC up nicely when I enter the panel, and everything works as expected. The problem arises after I've shut down the PC. Usually I do this through a macro command which brings up the shutdown menu in XBMC and hits enter to shut down the PC.
> 
> 
> Now, what happens is that if I keep iRule running after the PC has been shut down, iRule will power it back on after some time and subsequently crash, even if I don't go near the panel involving the Network gateway (WOL).
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? I know for a fact that it is iRule that powers up the PC again, because it doesn't happen if I turn off the WOL feature in the network gateway.



I don't know about this specific problem, but I do know that I have a lot of issues using xbmc's shutdown / wake feature...it always crashes for me.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy A-traxx* /forum/post/20019071
> 
> 
> i notice the same problem on iPhone 1st generation but not on iPhone 4



Yeah mine is a 1st gen also, will have to check my wife's iPhone 4.


----------



## myraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20019769
> 
> 
> Check the spec's/manual for all of your devices. If they support RS-232 then iRule will support them. It will probably be up to you to figure out the commands that need to be sent so you should locate a document that contains the serial command set.
> 
> 
> You will need a separate serial port for each device so a gc-100-12 may not have enough. Some people here have had great success with the Digi PortServers (Available on eBay for ~$50) which will give you up to 16 ports.



Thanks Steve.


Anyone out there using iRule to control there Sony disc changers? Specifically the DVP-CX777ES with or without Escient control?


Cheers.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20007262
> 
> 
> We are releasing iRule V.1.72 today... on the 1 year anniversary of our initial release.



Cool. Happy Anniversary.


Is this the version that will give us 2-way communication to devices?


----------



## raymagnu

Here's a dumb question; how do I get the background inset to co-excist with the background image on the iPad? When I try to fit them both into the background layer one only replaces the other. I'm usunt Chrome in win7 if that's relevant.


Edit. Nevermind, Think I've figured it out.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myraid* /forum/post/20020773
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve.
> 
> 
> Anyone out there using iRule to control there Sony disc changers? Specifically the DVP-CX777ES with or without Escient control?
> 
> 
> Cheers.



Greetings,


I am using iRule with DVP-CX995v and BDP-CX960 Sony changers using IR. What would you like to know?


Regards,


----------



## barrygordon

The version that includes device feedback is 2.0. I guess we have to wait a bit more.


I was part of the Pronto Pro team so I know quite a bit about two way feedback having a theater and home (automation) that relies on it for proper operation. Everything in my home is controlled from Pronto-Pro's as the mobile hand held device (there are 5 of them in the house). I am working with iRule trying to assist them based upon my experience.


IT IS A NON TRIVIAL VERY DIFFICULT PROBLEM.


There is no standardization among manufacturers, There is often no standardization among devices within a manufacturers product line. Philips solved the problem by basing their "Remote" an a "computer" with a complete programming language (Java Script) and "punting". The Pronto PRO was the smallest hand held fully mobile (wifi) based computer with good battery life, a native high level programming language, and reasonable graphic support when it was first released. It still took them about 3 years to get two way feedback to be usable.


They provided a way to get back from the component what was sent (using IP and or RS232), but then the parsing, interpretation, modifcation of graphics to show state, capture of state, and everything else was up to the USER to program in Javascript.


iRule is going to attempt to encapsulate (include) the handling of many responses, but IMHO that is one tough nut! I am sure thay will work out what is needed for many cases but there will always be the oddball case, and by Murphy's law only "vocal" users will own the oddball cases.


Many of us will help, but I suggest that we all constrain our expectations.


As an example; the computation of a checksum to be sent to a device as part of a command (Not even discussing the receipt of data and testing the checksum for validity) is a daunting problem in iRule. Can't iRule just do it? Of course, but I know of at least 6 different methodologies that are used to compute a checksum by some manufacturers. Some mfg's are smart enough to allow you to specify no checksums, some require them all the time!


While the iPad is a fully programmable device just as the Pronto PRO is, the programming API is not normally exposed by Apple, nor are the needed tools provided, unless you are a registered developer.


Many mfg's and third party developers are producing dedicated APPS that handle their device/comnponent (Pioneer, Dune HDI, iPeng). Each does their own version of what looks pretty so there is no graphic coherence. What is actually needed is someone (iRule?) to specify an interfafce, an API, that can be used to analyze returned data sets and to get manufacturers to return data or provide a block of code that follows the API architecture (think object orientation) and can be used by the iRule system to ascertain what is going on. I am not even discussing the complexities of a thing like a full blown music system with playlists, selection, filtering, etc. of whuch iPeng is an example.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> They provided a way to get back from the component what was sent (using IP and or RS232), but then the parsing, interpretation, modifcation of graphics to show state, capture of state, and everything else was up to the USER to program in Javascript.



Barry, let me plant a thought. I know you've written some little server apps to sit in the middle and run on a small low-powered PC.


I recently decided to replace my wifi router which had insufficient range. (so does the new one, so I wound up moving the old one to my living room and using it as a second access point. Problem solved for good - 300k on 5mhz anywhere in the house! I can surf and microwave t the same time!)


Anyway, the new router was an opportunity to experiment with third-party firmware. I wound up with OpenWrt on the new router (dir-825) and dd-wrt on the old one (wrt610n - not supported by OpenWrt).


OpenWrt is a tiny Linux implementation. Actually the factory firmware for almost all home routers today is built on Linux but typically it is locked-down. MOST routers sold today can be re-flashed with third party firmware though.


Can you see where I am going with this?


The dir825 has a 600mhz processor, 64mb ram and 8mb flash. This is pretty typical though the dir-825 has a faster processor than typical. Quite capable. The only challenge is the tiny flash which these linux distributions solve with a compressed file system. Im guessing they can typically hold 20mb in the compressed file system. Seems awfully constraining, right? But if you need more flash it is easily addressed with a $10 USB stick, as most of these routers have USB. So, now mine has a second 4GB filesystem.


Of course you can hang other USB peripherals off the port (with a hub, though some routers do have a second port). Hard drive. (run Samba on it. Run DLNA server...) Printer. There's even USB audio support.


Your router is typically always-on, uses relatively little juice, and is surprisingly powerful. The normal router functions need almost no CPu power - mine runs at a bare idle.


This would seem the perfect place to run remote-control centralized servers!


----------



## myraid

Sorry, again I am only on post# 1252, but I thought iRule supported 2-way communication. Is that not the case?


----------



## barrygordon

Jtara,


There are many ways to skin this cat and clearly what you suggest is one of them. At the current time iRule is not discussing a system based on a centralized control module, but rather direct iPad/iPod communications to a component (well maybe not truly direct as gateways are often required).


I do not like "overloading"; where a component, e.g. the router, really does a lot of things that are not directly related to its primary mission. Computers today are cheap, and come with full support.


Other iRule like systems in development are basing their operations on a central controller. Pronto was about to do that just before Philips pulled the plug. Crestron/AMX have always done it. I have always done it. A properly set up PC does not crash.


----------



## barrygordon

myraid,


Not yet but in the current development cycle, i.e. in beta testing.


----------



## Glimmie

I just spent an hour troubleshooting a non-functioning serial port on a GC100.

*If you connect the I-Learn unit to the GC100 you need to check the serial port settings via the GC100 WEB page when finished if using that port for device control.*


I have serial port 1 on the Gc100 set to 38.4k baud. I temporarily attached the I-learn to learn some new codes from a remote. When I put the device back that uses port 1, it didn't work. I finally found that the I-learn set the port to 9600.


Of course if your controlled device is 9600/n/8/1, then nothing would change as that's the default of the I-learn.


----------



## myraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I am using iRule with DVP-CX995v and BDP-CX960 Sony changers using IR. What would you like to know?
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks. Actually to be specific, I was referring to the rs232 connection on the ES models. Right now I am using it through an Escient SE-D1, which I can control via IR and select the movie to watch on my tv screen or i can also select the movie on my Pronto 9400 over my WiFi network using tcp/ip. Depending on how iRule will handle two way communication, I am considering the Sony Bluray 7000ES model that has a serial connection as well.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20022229
> 
> 
> 
> As an example; the computation of a checksum to be sent to a device as part of a command (Not even discussing the receipt of data and testing the checksum for validity) is a daunting problem in iRule. Can't iRule just do it? Of course, but I know of at least 6 different methodologies that are used to compute a checksum by some manufacturers. Some mfg's are smart enough to allow you to specify no checksums, some require them all the time!



But you can easily manually pre-calculate the checksum on "one button" commands and just hard program it into the command. Where that doesn't work is "volume control" and "linear search speed" controls. Here you would have to pre-calculate the checksum for every single step. But then I can think of tricks around that too.


As for dealing with the checksum on data sent to I-rule, simply ignore it. You can easily send back a false acknowledge command if the sending device required verification of the checksum.


Keep in mind we are dealing with a home automation system and not mission critical systems. Although if my wife can't watch "American Idol" or "Dancing With the Stars" because the automation system glitched, that's pretty mission critical around here







!


----------



## Zellarman

I could be mistaken, but I thought in the previous release that you were able to move codes within a device's tree up or down using the green arrows? Can't do it now. I can move a device in the tree, but not a command within a device.


Even if we weren't able to do it before, it sure would be a nice option in future releases.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20024299
> 
> 
> I could be mistaken, but I thought in the previous release that you were able to move codes within a device's tree up or down using the green arrows? Can't do it now. I can move a device in the tree, but not a command within a device.
> 
> 
> Even if we weren't able to do it before, it sure would be a nice option in future releases.



I was able to move commands in the builder up and down using both the arrows as you mentioned and by highlighting the command, right clicking and selecting move command up or down. This only works in a string of commands or macro on a single button.


What browser are you using? As many have found, Chrome seems to be the browser that works with the least difficulty in the builder. If using another browser I would suggest switching to Chrome to see if that resolves your issue.


----------



## starhubble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20025213
> 
> 
> I was able to move commands in the builder up and down using both the arrows as you mentioned and by highlighting the command, right clicking and selecting move command up or down. This only works in a string of commands or macro on a single button.
> 
> 
> What browser are you using? As many have found, Chrome seems to be the browser that works with the least difficulty in the builder. If using another browser I would suggest switching to Chrome to see if that resolves your issue.



SeldomSeen31 is talking about the right hand side device tree. I have never been able to move device commands up/down in that tree structure.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20022229
> 
> 
> What is actually needed is someone (iRule?) to specify an interfafce, an API, that can be used to analyze returned data sets and to get manufacturers to return data or provide a block of code that follows the API architecture (think object orientation) and can be used by the iRule system to ascertain what is going on.



Barry


Is there any way we could convince the iRule team to take a two pronged approach?


One way would be to build in feedback for specific devices/manufacturers. iRule could talk to these devices directly. If there were some kind of published API, some of us iRule users who are also iOS developers could help bring new devices on board.


The other way would be for people who want a centralized server. Create an API for iRule that advanced users could use to send data back and forth.I really don't see it as being that difficult. All you would need is three data types:


Boolean (On or Off)

Numeric (Volume Level, Channel Number etc)

String (Episode Title, Date Recorded etc)


Then you would need graphic components to display them...


Buttons have two states with accompanying images. Set state based on boolean value received.


Numeric values could be displayed either in a label (Channel Number) or a slider/guage (Volume level)


Strings, again, could be in a label (Episode Title) or a new component (A list) that can hold multiple smaller components and would scroll independently from the rest of the page (On the iPad at least). This way the server could get a playlist from a DVR, package it up into an array of objects and send it to iRule. The iRule interface would have named fields (Like labels) and would auto populate the list items based on the object returned.


These are just some of my ideas and in no way reflect what the iRule team are doing. Any comments are most welcome.


----------



## Rich Gibson

I've been enjoying my iRule and iPad and was looking to take on more sophistication/flexibility. For Cable I need to turn on the Cable box, Denon and the projector. I tried adding all three commands to one image but it doesn't work. Any suggestions?


Thanks, Rich


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20026057
> 
> 
> I've been enjoying my iRule and iPad and was looking to take on more sophistication/flexibility. For Cable I need to turn on the Cable box, Denon and the projector. I tried adding all three commands to one image but it doesn't work. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich



Make sure you put a little delay (.2 seconds) between commands, even when they are to separate devices.


I would also suggest you start with one device, get that working and then add the next device.


I also assume that your graphic is a link? You make a link by dragging a button onto a panel and before releasing the mouse press the L key. On the Activity tree it will be shown as a link. Then you can add your commands and delays to the link in the order you need them to work.


----------



## barrygordon

Vladhor, (et al)


First of all I am not employed by iRule, but have agreed to help/advise iRule as requested.


With regard to a central server, that is my favored approach as those who follow my rants/comments know. In truth, the central server approach really addresses those who can program in some simple language or are willing to spend some time to learn how, or ask their kids to do it. My girlfriends 10 year old is starting to look into writing apps for the iPad, completely on his own.


There is an effort afoot to design/specify such a central approach (I am not part of it at this time, but follow it) aimed towards the android market.


I believe the iRule team is beginning to see the issues/problems of feedback parsing and a really good display of information when the environment is uncontrolled. So far the good (excellent) two way control systems available for the iPAD have been one of a kind designed for a specific system (e.g. iPeng for the Logitech music system aka squeezeserver).


I am sure that the iRule team would love to hear from the user community with regard to how status information could be displayed; Items selected (lists, collages). The use of text images, color, opacity, all will be wanted. plus many things not thought of initially such as the "marqueing" of text within a field.


It will just take time.


Look at Crestron. Most manufacturers now design their 2-way control systems to be "Crestron Compliant" . I am fairly certain Savant wants the same position vis a vis the iPad, although I know Crestron will be (is) changing from a proprietary tablet to an "open" tablet (Android, IOS, MS), none of which are open but are defacto standards.


The Pronto was actually a Linux based system running ECMA Javascript with extensions (object classes) for the easy and direct manipulation of graphics on the tablet screen. They were weak in the RS232 world as most general systems are, but the were everything, well almost everything, you wanted/needed in the IP world. The negative was that you really had to be a "Programmer" in the technical sense of the word, a "coder", to effectively write applications for the Pronto. You would be surprised how many serious DIY'rs became fairly good at writing Javascript in a period of months. Even some with zero programming experience


"Every man has the wit to know and the will to learn, but the Key to knowledge is the open book". Unfortunately at this time there is no definitive "Book" for iRule. This forum is acting somewhat as the current "book", but as pointed out it needs to be rehosted, broken apart, and a wiki started.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/20026245
> 
> 
> Make sure you put a little delay (.2 seconds) between commands, even when they are to separate devices.
> 
> 
> I would also suggest you start with one device, get that working and then add the next device.
> 
> 
> I also assume that your graphic is a link? You make a link by dragging a button onto a panel and before releasing the mouse press the L key. On the Activity tree it will be shown as a link. Then you can add your commands and delays to the link in the order you need them to work.



I thought I understood the reason for a link. I have a single panel, for watching Cable TV through my Denon receiver and a Sanyo projector. Why can't I put the three commands under one power button, separated, as you suggest, with two .2 second delays?


Update: I just tried it, using 0.4 second delays and all three turned on properly, thanks!


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20026315
> 
> 
> Vladhor, (et al)
> 
> 
> First of all I am not employed by iRule, but have agreed to help/advise iRule as requested.
> 
> 
> With regard to a central server, that is my favored approach as those who follow my rants/comments know. In truth, the central serevr approach really addresses those who can program in almost somesimple language or are willing to spend some time to learn how, or ask their kids to do it. My girlfriends 10 year old is starting to look into writing apps for the iPad, completely on his own.
> 
> 
> There is an effort afoot to design/specify such a central approach (I am not part of it at this time, but follow it) aimed towards the android market.
> 
> 
> I believe the iRule team is beginning to see the issues/problems of feedback parsing and a really good display of information when the environment is uncontrolled. So far the good (excellent) two way control systems available for the iPAD have been one of a kind designed for a specific system (e.g. iPeng for the Logitech music system aka squeezeserver).
> 
> 
> I am sure that the iRule team would love to hear from the user community with regard to how status information could be displayed; Items selected (lists, collages). The use of text images, color, opacity, all will be wanted. plus many things not thought of initially such as the "marqueing" of text within a field.
> 
> 
> It will just take time.
> 
> 
> Look at Crestron. Most manufacturers now design their 2-way control systems to be "Crestron Compliant" . I am fairly certaing Savant wants the same position vis a vis the iPad, although I know Crestron will be (is) changing from a proprietary tablet to an "open" tablet (Android, IOS, MS), none of which are open but are defacto standards.
> 
> 
> The Pronto was actually a Linux based system running ECMA Javascript with extensions (object classes) for the easy and direct manipulation of graphics on the tablet screen. They were weak in the RS232 world as most general systems are, but the were everything, well almost everything, you wanted/needed in the IP world. The negative was that you really had to be a "Programmer" in the technical sense of the word, a "coder", to effectively write applications for the Pronto. You would be surprised how many serious DIY'rs became fairly good at writing Javascript in a period of months. Even some with zero programming experience
> 
> 
> "Every man has the wit to know and the will to learn, but the Key to knowledge is the open book". Unfortunately at this time there is no definitive "Book" for iRule. This forum is acting somewhat as the current "book", but as pointed out it needs to be rehosted, broken apart, and a wiki started.



Barry,


2 points of view.


1. Crestron. . .and it's not like every company has modules for their stuff. take nuvo. they have a module for the music port elite for 2way with cover art but that's it. there is no module for the regular music port or even just the regular grand concerto. so the companies have to get on the bus too for full 2way support.


2. ControlFX. . .just an example of a company that does the same thing as iRule ON PAPER. They use kinda the same setup as iRule but they are saying on their site they have modules for companies but they don't use a central server like u are talking about. now they are only talking nuvo for the past 2 years but i guess it's out there. . . so. . .can the same thing happen here if wanted with iRule? I don't think this way is a good one cause U would be talking about hundreds of diff modules for everything out there.


So which is right? Crestron seems to be better but it's kinda half baked in a way cause u have to have the manufacturer on board to get full feedback, but then someone like controlfx it comes down on them, but how can they support everything out there.


do u see where i'm going with this?


jim


----------



## jackdenen

I have a similar question and will be using iRule to control a Sony 55 NX810 3D TV. I found a few Sony TV devices when searching but don't know which one would be best for their newer NX series and might possible include the 3 D toggle as well as the display scenes e.g. Theater, Normal, Game....


Jack



Here is a follow on topic I'd like to know if it is possible or anyone has tried. There are already two nice ipad/iphone apps I have for controlling the Tivo Premier and Sonos components. Can you jumplink from the iRule page to the home page for the Tivo or Sonos apps? Seems like the logical flow that you select the component then use the dedicated app for the device itself which is two way and content aware to control those devices. Also would be nice to embed the iRule command to control volume into the TV app itself which leaves this function on its virtual remote grayed out.


Jack


----------



## Lynkus

Let me try to keep the enthusiasm down. I'm sure can appreciate how much of a feeling of accomplishment I've got right now. *I just figured out how to control the Xbox 360 from iRule!* Barry, please accept my thanks for your earlier response and suggestion of a dummy code.


A little bit of experimenting just uncovered a VERY VALUABLE truth about the current Xbox 360 dashboard - debounce is disabled within the media extender! Debounce is still required outside of the extender, but there's a workaround. All my tests today have been with my own IR capture; however, I don't see why the iRule database codes wouldn't work (at least when using the WMC set).


It's necessary to know that RC6 has a set of toggle bits. In essence, the toggle bits form two sets of codes, which I'll refer to "A" and "B." You'll need a complete set of "A" codes and a "B" power code. Then, the key is to send any "A" code before sending the "B" Power code for your power-on macro. From there, the Xbox will accept an "A" Start code to launch into the extender; of course, those of you with the Xbox configured to auto-start in extender mode can disregard this bit.


You're done! Program a panel for your Xbox 360 control and enjoy. The "B" Power code will turn-off the Xbox, by itself.









_Note: This hack works for the current Xbox 360 dashboard. A future update may break this work-around. The proper fix is RC6 support within the remote software._


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20026315
> 
> 
> Vladhor, (et al)
> 
> 
> I am sure that the iRule team would love to hear from the user community with regard to how status information could be displayed; Items selected (lists, collages). The use of text images, color, opacity, all will be wanted. plus many things not thought of initially such as the "marqueing" of text within a field.



Here is one way to rather easily handle "items selected" and would be a great start to the two way version.


You don't always need feedback from the device. For example, in my Boreland C DOS touchscreen controller (see my theater site) most of the status is done locally. When I select an option I highlight or re-color the button within the application. I of course send the commands but I do not verify they were accepted and acted on. As I said above, this is a home theater automation system, not a missle launch controller so an occasional missed or corrupted command is not critical. And let's face it, today's electronics is so reliable, a command over a local 25 foot or less RS232 link in a residential system is going to be error free 99.999% of the time.


For example, instead of using the source key with the blue highlight bar on a selected source page, what if you could simply add the blue bar to an existing key dynamically? It doesn't sound like a big deal in that application but consider a page with 24 options such as in my surround mode selection page. To make it work in the current I-rule GUI, I would need to build 24 pages with the selected button "lit" in it's own page. This is a very clumsy and memory wasting approach. The ability to add "pilot lights" to buttons from within the application and the ability to dynamically change text fields would solve some of the two-way quandry.


Now here's where this shortcut falls apart. Once you go beyond a single control point, like having two Ipads, it won't work without some form of a central "status keeping" device. This could be a central server like is being discussed or one could use the device it's self to report it's current state. So we have come full circle in this post right back to the central server with a semi proprietary/standard report back to the Ipad with the server doing all the protocol translation. Or having to deal with multiple protocol translators within the Ipad app. As Barry pointed out, there is no way around this unless all manufactures agree to a standard protocol and that's simply not going to happen anytime soon.


But I will close by saying my local status approach may be a good first release for those that only have one control point. And it also allows all the GUI routines written to support status indication to be debugged on a far simpler platform before we dive into full bi-directional communications.


----------



## barrygordon

Glimmie et al,


Good comments and totally valid. If more of us give an indication to the iRule team of what we want/need I am sure they will listen. After all, they want to be successful.


As you know my system is built on the central server model. To change from a Pronto PRO which does everything I want to an iPad which does a nice job based on what it can do, took me less than 2 weeks never having touched iRule or an iPad before that time.


As iRule improves I will add more of the existing functionality to my implementation. At the current time the iPad uses a proper subset of the Pronto PRO commands addressed to a different port of the same control PC. It expects no feedback and assumes that a command sent is executed. As Glimmie pointed out that happens over 99.9% of the time (I am a bit more conservative as wi-fi is not quite guaranteed delivery where TCP over wire is).


The paradigm I used is that the PC merely wants to know which button was pressed/touched. It can then do all of the heavy lifting, macros, response checking for slow power on systems (e.g. projectors) etc. The iPad sends a command over TCP (wifi) that looks like "IR x,y". xx and yy are integers in the range 0-255. X represents a device or component, y represents an action or key. Just like good old IR does. I believe in intelligent design and evolution


There are things I need 2-way and more complex feedback for. As an example the UI (Pronto) can request a chapter list while a movie is playing. The list is displayed on the Pronto as opposed to interrupting the movie. Selecting an item in the list sends the proper time code and advance command to have the player go to exactly that pont in time. All Blu Ray disks have these time codes with "chapter numbers". There are actually sites that store sensible english for the chapters and an application that will read the BR disk and grab the chapter info if available (search www for Chaptergrabber). When the iPad/iRule becomes sophisticated enough I will put the capability there too.


----------



## Couj

It seems that the "back" command for the irule and user "xbmc (light)" device is incorrectly mapped. I remapped it (on my system) using the "back" command from the "xbmc http" device and it worked fine. Others may want to do the same if having this problem.


----------



## Couch Potatoe

For my own HA setup I have spent many years implementing control and feedback from devices in a manageable way and manufacturers seem intent on thwarting you at every turn, sometimes intentionally for commercial reasons.


I believe as an architecture that iRule should have an ability to maintain a numerated 'state' for a button and users should be allowed to create different icons, colour, highlight or text based on that state. Then comes the problem of how to control that state based on device feedback.


Local state setting (as Glimmie outlines) is only workable with one control point for a device and as he says depends upon 100% reliable control. Also no initial synchronisation is possible at application launch. With more control points - typically through local device control or an IR remote, then implementing things like 'toggle' buttons are really problematic. I think we need something better.


For applications like music control some form of textual feedback for what's playing and track selection is essential and I believe the feedback implementation should be architected to support such possible future features now.


My suggestion would be that iRule should support both an internal mechanism to parse the directly returned status information from a device and also support a simple button state control message that could be sent from a central controller so that for more complex feedback this could be used to maintain the button state displays (as in the Crestron /AMX type approach). I do think we need some form of slider type control too.


The internal mechanism is I'm sure going to be the chosen approach for most users and the centralised controller for the power users. The advantage is that for the power users the feedback handling responsibility is offloaded to their own coding skills without the need for iRule to include application support for complex protocols.


The internal mechansim is probably best implemented using something like Regex expression parsing which is very capable and allows users to contribute /add their own expressions over time to the device database. It's also an inbuilt function within the iOS SDK I believe. Any more capable implementation would invariably require some scripting ability which I think is beyond the scope of the application.


The external control approach requires just a simple button control protocol to be implemented (set button XX state to YY). The commercial controller systems all tend to break feedback down into three categories of information, binary, level and text/stream. Image display is a desireable feature too for cover art , weather icons etc.


Like Barry over the years I have evolved to settling on the centralised controller approach although my chosen platform is an embedded controller rather than a PC. I know Barry has achieved great stability in his PC implementation but for me the contained nature of embedded gives me greater comfort.


I have an insane setup here with almost every control platform on my network including the big guys like AMX, Crestron, Control4 and software apps like HouseBot, HomeSeer, Premise, CQC, Cortex etc. Aside from an eBay obsession I have all this kit to basically experiment and prove interoperability across as many systems/ devices as possible. To implement all this I have utilised a 'glue' layer protocol called xAP that handles my inter device control and status . xAP has allowed me to integrate almost every vendors devices and commercial software applications - including proprietory islands like Sonos and C-Bus lighting in a seamless system. It is neat because every device can directly interact with every other device and you can use a central controller(s) as well.


Hope something here might spark an idea...


Kevin


----------



## barrygordon

Kevin,


Like you I also have xAP running. I use it quite a bit with homeseer and the in wall touch panels I have used with Homeseer for almost a decade. In the theater it is used by Squeezeserver to tell the Theater Audio system (when playing on the theater's Transporter) that volume has been changed and / or power state has changed. I really like xAP as the design is elegent. Devices announce over UDP when things change or they may be querried for state. Unfortunately xAP has not caught on the way I would hve liked.


----------



## Couch Potatoe

Barry - yes I remember a while back we talked about your xAP messaging. Glad it's proving useful. It's also neat because all the messages are human readable and it's easy to implement.


xAP is really useful but it struggles to gain visibility as it is an enthusiasts project with people not having time / funds to evangelise it. It also needs user contribution to add schema for more complex devices and really what users are seeking is the complete solution that just makes all HA devices intercommunicate in a standard way - exactly the problem iRule has to address with feedback. This minefield of control incompatibility is exactly why the HA market hasn't grown in the way it should and hence the AMX / Crestron solutions are so costly as there's a lot of customisation involved.


xAP for me provided the vision of how I would implement things.. a commonality of control/status protocols ie a 'glue' that I could use to get everything talking to everything else. It works really well for that and I have great touchscreen control of every device I own . But it was not without a lot of effort and customisation on my behalf, so it's not for everyone.


What I need now is a great iOS front end for my system as I have no programming experience on that platform and I'm hoping that iRule might provide that rather than the big boy iOS app alternatives. I'm not advocating xAP as something iRule should support but trying to push some ideas and experience into the mix whilst the feedback implementation is being considered.


I'm also conscious that I shouldn't xAPtise people and veer OT on the one thread iRule has - iRule needs a forum !!!


Kevin


----------



## fugazy

Hi all,

Sorry if this question has already been asked, but I would like to know if Irule could be compatible for Android platform one day ?

Is-it a possibility ?


Thanks for this information and for this amazing thread.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20025687
> 
> 
> Barry
> 
> 
> Is there any way we could convince the iRule team to take a two pronged approach?
> 
> 
> One way would be to build in feedback for specific devices/manufacturers. iRule could talk to these devices directly. If there were some kind of published API, some of us iRule users who are also iOS developers could help bring new devices on board.
> 
> 
> The other way would be for people who want a centralized server. Create an API for iRule that advanced users could use to send data back and forth.I really don't see it as being that difficult. All you would need is three data types:
> 
> 
> Boolean (On or Off)
> 
> Numeric (Volume Level, Channel Number etc)
> 
> String (Episode Title, Date Recorded etc)
> 
> 
> Then you would need graphic components to display them...
> 
> 
> Buttons have two states with accompanying images. Set state based on boolean value received.
> 
> 
> Numeric values could be displayed either in a label (Channel Number) or a slider/guage (Volume level)
> 
> 
> Strings, again, could be in a label (Episode Title) or a new component (A list) that can hold multiple smaller components and would scroll independently from the rest of the page (On the iPad at least). This way the server could get a playlist from a DVR, package it up into an array of objects and send it to iRule. The iRule interface would have named fields (Like labels) and would auto populate the list items based on the object returned.
> 
> 
> These are just some of my ideas and in no way reflect what the iRule team are doing. Any comments are most welcome.



Your request is valid. The creation of an API is something that has been discussed and we are looking into it.


Initially, the iRule will parse alphanumeric text coming from devices. After that, we will also allow images to be applied to different feedbacks such as displaying the DTS logo instead of the text "DTS" etc.


We are also embarking on our server project which will rely on the two way feedback in the app. The server application will be able to communicate and pass information back to the iRule app. This approach will give us some additional flexibility and also allow the server to store states when multiple iRule remotes are in the mix.


Keep in mind that we want to add many of the functions that you are looking for (I personally want them too!), it just takes time to do it well.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/20021976
> 
> 
> Cool. Happy Anniversary.
> 
> 
> Is this the version that will give us 2-way communication to devices?



Version 2.0 is currently in beta testing and will be our initial release that supports real-time two way feedback.


----------



## mborner

Would anybody be able to tell me why my added image library looks like this, and how can I fix it?


----------



## Dan Lewis

Has anyone got WOL working with a mac mini?

I currently have plex running on a mac mini in my HT setup i usually leave the mini asleep when not being used but would like to wake it from irule.

As the plex (XBMC) remote uses a http gateway i configured another network gateway with the same ip as the http gateway and tried to enable WOL using the mac address of the wired ethernet adapter. I have tried entering the MAC address with colons and dashes or just spaces but cant get anything to happen.


Is the WOL command supposed to be sent when irule connects to the gateway in question? or do we need to set up another command in the builder?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fugazy* /forum/post/20030452
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry if this question has already been asked, but I would like to know if Irule could be compatible for Android platform one day ?
> 
> Is-it a possibility ?
> 
> 
> Thanks for this information and for this amazing thread.



android is more than a possibility, it will happen.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20030456
> 
> 
> Your request is valid. The creation of an API is something that has been discussed and we are looking into it.
> 
> 
> Initially, the iRule will parse alphanumeric text coming from devices. After that, we will also allow images to be applied to different feedbacks such as displaying the DTS logo instead of the text "DTS" etc.
> 
> 
> We are also embarking on our server project which will rely on the two way feedback in the app. The server application will be able to communicate and pass information back to the iRule app. This approach will give us some additional flexibility and also allow the server to store states when multiple iRule remotes are in the mix.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that we want to add many of the functions that you are looking for (I personally want them too!), it just takes time to do it well.



//Rant ON

Keep in mind that as devices evolve for two way support (ie IP based) the need for a server is not as critical. My receiver, music (squeezebox), lighting and htpc all support two way IP today. Only my older TV and OPPO player need IR. Many people have stated that this is their number 1 criteria for buying a new device. I for one have no interest in upgrading my OPPO 83 since they do not buy in to IP control. When they do they will get my business again.


If iRule, sans server, had the ability to determine the state of a device a server is not needed and I can still use point of control devices to control the device and not go through the server. This works quite well today for me but for example I have no idea if my lighting command was effective other than to go outside and look to see if the lights were turned on or off. Its easier to walk up and turn the wall switch. Two way with iRule would solve this as it could query the lighting gateway right after the command to see what state it ended up in and have iRule display that state. If someone else pushed the switch or used a different means to control the light switch a little timer in iRule that operated only on that panel when it was in focus could ping the state and change the display.


A server does not help when you add point of use devices such as independant iPhone applications and IR controllers. It cannot determine state any better without two way capabilities in the controlled device and it would eliminate the ability to use point of use devices if you wanted the server to be the master of state.


So why the server solution works for some (Creston for example won't let you use devices other than theirs otherwise it breaks the model). I favor using single use devices that coordinate the appliances they need. For example I use iPeng on the iPhone to control my music experience, but I have coordinated the music server and receiver to transparently work in concert with commands sent from iPeng via the Squeezeboxes. The user only sees iPeng. I want other content applications to behave similarly. Many are evolving that way but it will take time (ie myMovies for iPhone/iPad).


I look for iRule to help fill in the gaps where specific applications don't provide the service or to help 'set up' scenerios by turning on/off devices to support the single use iPhone application or even perhaps a IR controller (ie turning off or on all related devices for an experience such as watching a blu ray movie).


So why a server may be good for some, I actually find it in the long run to be an inconvience and another always on device I don't want.


//Rant OFF


----------



## fugazy

Let me know when (







) and it will be a pleasure for me to be a beta tester





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20030591
> 
> 
> android is more than a possibility, it will happen.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20030471
> 
> 
> Would anybody be able to tell me why my added image library looks like this, and how can I fix it?



Can you right click on those extra squares and then delete them? I found that when adding images to a library, if you press Upload without actually choosing any files, it will upload a bunch of blank icons. Looks like a bug that should be fixed.


----------



## Xyst

I know this comes up from time to time, but are there going to be improvements to the Image libraries?


It would be nice if I could filter by device (maybe I already can and I'm just simple!). Also, going through the user image libraries today I noticed a lot of the ones in there were empty, I'm guessing there's a period when empty libraries are removed? And lastly, If would be nice if there were a ranking/voting system in place so the libraries that people like the most could not only be recognized, but also easier to find.


Just my 2c, thanks!


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/20030700
> 
> 
> //Rant ON
> 
> Keep in mind that as devices evolve for two way support (ie IP based) the need for a server is not as critical. My receiver, music (squeezebox), lighting and htpc all support two way IP today. Only my older TV and OPPO player need IR. Many people have stated that this is their number 1 criteria for buying a new device. I for one have no interest in upgrading my OPPO 83 since they do not buy in to IP control. When they do they will get my business again.
> 
> 
> If iRule, sans server, had the ability to determine the state of a device a server is not needed and I can still use point of control devices to control the device and not go through the server. This works quite well today for me but for example I have no idea if my lighting command was effective other than to go outside and look to see if the lights were turned on or off. Its easier to walk up and turn the wall switch. Two way with iRule would solve this as it could query the lighting gateway right after the command to see what state it ended up in and have iRule display that state. If someone else pushed the switch or used a different means to control the light switch a little timer in iRule that operated only on that panel when it was in focus could ping the state and change the display.
> 
> 
> A server does not help when you add point of use devices such as independant iPhone applications and IR controllers. It cannot determine state any better without two way capabilities in the controlled device and it would eliminate the ability to use point of use devices if you wanted the server to be the master of state.
> 
> 
> So why the server solution works for some (Creston for example won't let you use devices other than theirs otherwise it breaks the model). I favor using single use devices that coordinate the appliances they need. For example I use iPeng on the iPhone to control my music experience, but I have coordinated the music server and receiver to transparently work in concert with commands sent from iPeng via the Squeezeboxes. The user only sees iPeng. I want other content applications to behave similarly. Many are evolving that way but it will take time (ie myMovies for iPhone/iPad).
> 
> 
> I look for iRule to help fill in the gaps where specific applications don't provide the service or to help 'set up' scenerios by turning on/off devices to support the single use iPhone application or even perhaps a IR controller (ie turning off or on all related devices for an experience such as watching a blu ray movie).
> 
> 
> So why a server may be good for some, I actually find it in the long run to be an inconvience and another always on device I don't want.
> 
> 
> //Rant OFF



I don't see the rant. Our primary mode of operation will always be without the need for a server - just as it is now. Most people will control their AV gear without the need for a computer. The server will allow interaction with devices that is either not possible or practical to achieve with just an app.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20030471
> 
> 
> Would anybody be able to tell me why my added image library looks like this, and how can I fix it?



I have had this issue as well. I just delete this little box icons. I think when you compress the image into a _.png_ file, it's dragging attributes or layers along somehow and making them in to a non displayable image.


I am using _"paint.net"_ as my icon editor. I think it may be the file ingest history story board that is being dragged in. I am going to try and flush that before doing the _.png_ save to see if it fixes this.


All in all, it just an annoyance and seems to have no negative effect on the imported images so at a minimum you can just delete these scraps.


----------



## myraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Actually to be specific, I was referring to the rs232 connection on the ES models. Right now I am using it through an Escient SE-D1, which I can control via IR and select the movie to watch on my tv screen or i can also select the movie on my Pronto 9400 over my WiFi network using tcp/ip. Depending on how iRule will handle two way communication, I am considering the Sony Bluray 7000ES model that has a serial connection as well.



bump please


----------



## Glimmie

There has been a lot of apprehension voiced here over the use of a server for two way applications. Keep in mind a "server" need not be some floor standing tower computer with 10 fans consuming 600 watts of power. A server for I-rule could be something like this:

http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=QUObl5lSRQQ3lSqJ .


I have used these at work where we need a simple dedicated purpose PC to control or interface to something. They cost about $350.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20030824
> 
> 
> I don't see the rant. Our primary mode of operation will always be without the need for a server - just as it is now. Most people will control their AV gear without the need for a computer. The server will allow interaction with devices that is either not possible or practical to achieve with just an app.



Good. It seemed like most of the noise was pointing to requiring a server for two way control and I wanted to point out there were alternatives and that they might in fact be simpler to implement once every device in the food chain allowed its state to be queried via two way control.


I am seeing more and more acceptance of these little gateway/servers everywhere. For example my TED5000 gateway to display energy use is really an IP server as well as my Elk rs232 to IP gateway that I use to control and get data from my Davis weather station.


Where I see a server is when many uses come together at one place. For example I have a linux server running all the music devices and its also where the mySQL database is for the music content. The same server supports two other mySQL databases and some PHP and web service capabilities as well as NAS functions. But that system can actually go to sleep when its not needed and wakes up when required. I like to keep a low power footprint. To control devices in real-time that model would not work. If the world continues to move towards a cloud based environment or only consuming content on demand, these type of systems will become obsolete. Which brings us back to the local vs web based iBuilder but lets not go there.










My list of fixed IP addressable devices is now up to about 10 in my house


----------



## barrygordon

I agree that if the world all talked IP then there is really no need for a central server. Unfortunately that is not the world today, and I am not sure I will see it in my lifetime. xAP is a very interesting approach as it is nothing more than a standardized message transport based upon UDP broadcast. There is even tooling avaliable to monitor the traffic in real time.


I have used the central server approach because I have been at this for well over 20 years. My first theater had a Kloss Novabeam (looked like a Norelco shaver) a Betamax VCR and very limited cable tv. Then came Laser disks. Control was always through a PC, and eventually as remotes became sophisticated and IR become a little standardized (economy of scale of LSI chip set design for IR receivers/transmitters made that happen)I was able to use a single remote. As the years went on the server was where I could make changes and evolve the system while the family basically saw the same UI for the same functionality.


In today's world the HDMI folks want control of A/V systems to be over a channel of the HDMI cable. In fact there already is a gateway (Wi-Fi to HDMI) so that things like iRule can deal with it today. Once again the issue of standardization and documentation/disclosure will be the tipping point.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20030731
> 
> 
> Can you right click on those extra squares and then delete them? I found that when adding images to a library, if you press Upload without actually choosing any files, it will upload a bunch of blank icons. Looks like a bug that should be fixed.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20030872
> 
> 
> I have had this issue as well. I just delete this little box icons. I think when you compress the image into a _.png_ file, it's dragging attributes or layers along somehow and making them in to a non displayable image.
> 
> 
> I am using _"paint.net"_ as my icon editor. I think it may be the file ingest history story board that is being dragged in. I am going to try and flush that before doing the _.png_ save to see if it fixes this.
> 
> 
> All in all, it just an annoyance and seems to have no negative effect on the imported images so at a minimum you can just delete these scraps.



kriktsemaj99 and Glimmie, that seems to have worked well, thank you.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20031183
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Once again the issue of standardization and documentation/disclosure will be the tipping point.



Agreed. And in this respect the industry gets a solid D grade in my opinion. Either they don't buy off on the concept at all, they are stuck in the RS232 world, they only think this should come from certified 3rd parties with proprietary solutions or they have been stimied by content providers (HDMI Control for example).


It reminds me of the state of HTPC's. That whole domain basically failed because even M$ did not have the strength to overcome all of the above obstacles and Apple did not help with their strong market based proriatery alternatives (ie iPad/iPhones/AppleTv, Airplay, ...).


----------



## vikinggeek

It's very encouraging to hear that there is a server in the works. I belong to the class of iRule developers that need a server to a) synchronization of state i.e. two way b) run unattended macros c) simplification of programming and maintanance (develop once, call from all devices e.g. scene setups). I understand that this is not for everyone.


Not surprisingly I'm using the home seer server like many others on this list. However, I would like to have a Linux version because I can do much more on this platform (did I see someone write embedded platform







). So please give me a server that I can run on my Linux or Mac box!


If the server also is Open Source so that we can extend it with funtionality e.g. plugin for specialized devices, functions, UI, etc. that would be great.


Another wish is to get iRule to integrate with other apps. iPeng and Apple Remote for iTunes has been mentioned before. The programming and upkeep of the interface for those applications would be something it would like to leverage from others.


I also hope that your architecture clearly differentiate betwen UI and server components.


Thanks for listening.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20030974
> 
> 
> There has been a lot of apprehension voiced here over the use of a server for two way applications. Keep in mind a "server" need not be some floor standing tower computer with 10 fans consuming 600 watts of power. A server for I-rule could be something like this:
> 
> http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=QUObl5lSRQQ3lSqJ .
> 
> 
> I have used these at work where we need a simple dedicated purpose PC to control or interface to something. They cost about $350.



Great point, our intention is that a normal HTPC like the one you linked to will be able to run our utility in the background. We have no intention of having rack mountable monsters for this application.


My personal expectation is that everyone that would want this server would already have a PC in the home for iTunes or Media center anyway. Keep in mind that you will not need this device to be in the same room as the AV gear in many cases.


----------



## hoggec

I'm still in the planning stages of the control system for our A/V distribution and I'm looking for a little direction. I've settled on iRule running on several iPods or iPads throughout the house. Everything listed here will be in an equipment rack in the basement wiring closet:


Blu-Ray Player 1

Blu-Ray Player 2

Blu-Ray Player 3

Satellite Receiver 1

Satellite Receiver 2

Satellite Receiver 3

DVD Recorder 1

DVD Recorder 2


8x8 Crosspoint Matrix


A/V Receiver 1 --> Basement Display

A/V Receiver 2 --> Family Room Display

Display 3

Display 4

Display 5

Display 6


What I have in mind for the IR-only devices is a Global Cache IP2IR --> GC-CGX --> Xantech 791-44 connecting block (all located in the wiring closet). For the devices in the rack that support RS232 I'm considering either a few GC IP2SLs or a Digi Portserver if I can find one at the right price. Am I on the right track so far?


Where I'm stuck is finding an alternative to running an IR emitter to the front of my remote displays that also have RS232 support. I suppose the emitter would be relatively unobtrusive but I would rather use the RS232. Could I run a 3-wire cable from the Xantech connecting block to the back of the display into a GC-CXG and then into a GC-IRE IR Extender? Or should I get a GC IP2SL and mount it behind the display? If that's a better method, how about the power over ethernet version of the IP2SL and a power inserter in the basement?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lynkus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20030974
> 
> 
> There has been a lot of apprehension voiced here over the use of a server for two way applications. Keep in mind a "server" need not be some floor standing tower computer with 10 fans consuming 600 watts of power. A server for I-rule could be something like this:
> 
> http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=QUObl5lSRQQ3lSqJ .
> 
> 
> I have used these at work where we need a simple dedicated purpose PC to control or interface to something. They cost about $350.



That's an interesting little device. I'll have to read some of Asus' documentation. When I think dedicated appliance, which I'd appreciate with iRule, this is more what comes to mind: http://pcengines.ch/alix3d2.htm; its sub-$200 price tag, lack of moving parts, and low power (


----------



## barrygordon

Do I understand correctly? To watch a BR Disk you must first go down to the basement and load it, then go to where you are going to watch it . . . If you then change your mind . . .


Why not rip your disks to a RAID server and use "unattended" media players (Dune, PCH, XBMC). A nicely expandable 2 TB usable NAS can be built for under $1000 and expanded to about 40 terrabytes at about $75 per TB.


With regard to your IR issue the output of the xantech 791-44 is 2 wires and you can drive a thousand feet to an emitter over 24 gauge (cat 5) wire. If the display has an IR in jack, you may be home free, if not the little emitter is really very innocuous.


I am not sure that RS232 buys you very much over IR, especially if your components have discrete commands for Power on and Power off. I guess since all the components are in the basement RS232 would be nice to show component state on the iPad.


I never turn off my DVR's although the cable company sometimes does.


----------



## barrygordon

The best "dedicated appliance" PC I have seen but no longer easily available was the asrock ION 330. I bought mine for about $350. It is however overkill for a control server, but uperb as a media player (XBMC).


There are quite a few fanless mini-itx bare bones systems that would work well.


But as cubesys said, the server would be best as an application so the end user could just host it on some macine in their home on their LAN


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoggec* /forum/post/20032436
> 
> 
> I'm still in the planning stages of the control system for our A/V distribution and I'm looking for a little direction. I've settled on iRule running on several iPods or iPads throughout the house. Everything listed here will be in an equipment rack in the basement wiring closet:
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray Player 1
> 
> Blu-Ray Player 2
> 
> Blu-Ray Player 3
> 
> Satellite Receiver 1
> 
> Satellite Receiver 2
> 
> Satellite Receiver 3
> 
> DVD Recorder 1
> 
> DVD Recorder 2
> 
> 
> 8x8 Crosspoint Matrix
> 
> 
> A/V Receiver 1 --> Basement Display
> 
> A/V Receiver 2 --> Family Room Display
> 
> Display 3
> 
> Display 4
> 
> Display 5
> 
> Display 6
> 
> 
> What I have in mind for the IR-only devices is a Global Cache IP2IR --> GC-CGX --> Xantech 791-44 connecting block (all located in the wiring closet). For the devices in the rack that support RS232 I'm considering either a few GC IP2SLs or a Digi Portserver if I can find one at the right price. Am I on the right track so far?
> 
> 
> Where I'm stuck is finding an alternative to running an IR emitter to the front of my remote displays that also have RS232 support. I suppose the emitter would be relatively unobtrusive but I would rather use the RS232. Could I run a 3-wire cable from the Xantech connecting block to the back of the display into a GC-CXG and then into a GC-IRE IR Extender? Or should I get a GC IP2SL and mount it behind the display? If that's a better method, how about the power over ethernet version of the IP2SL and a power inserter in the basement?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Typically, BD players are not located in the equipment room and distributed out because it becomes a pain to put disks in. You can select a computer as a media server or a BD changer as an option. Regardless of your choice, control is fine either way.


If you have gear away from the rest of the equipment such as receiver in the room the best solution is a localized Gateway such as the iTach IP2SL if you need serial or iTach IP2IR.


Also, if you are using a GC-CGX to an IR distribution system the same command will be send to multiple devices and if they are identical (such as the BD players or satellite receivers) your commands will be sent to the devices potentially. The Global Cache Gateways do allow for IR routing which can let you send out a command from a single IR port and not the other ports so you can control only the relevant devices.


The POE is a nice option but if you already have AV gear such as a receiver or TV then typically you have local power.


----------



## Lynkus

Barry, I just searched for the ION 330, and you've got a far different definition of "appliance" than I. Why does an appliance need video and audio output, upgradable RAM, or active cooling? From someone who is running a DOS-based central server, that ION is far from what I expected.


----------



## hoggec

Thanks for the response Barry. I see your point about the Blu-Ray. One of those players is a Sony mega-changer, though. Regarding the remote displays, I'll probably just stick with IR - the more I've thought about it the IR emitters wouldn't be that noticeable. I am curious nonetheless if the IR to serial conversion using the GC-IRE would work.


----------



## hoggec

Thanks for the suggestions Itai (and for iRule in general). The 2 remote displays in question will be mounted on a wall so if I go with the localized IP2SL I'll need to figure out a way to mount the unit behind the display. I could put it in a recessed wall box and plug it in to the same receptacle as the TV power, thus no need for the POE as you mentioned. I really appreciate the heads-up regarding the identical devices/common IR output issue. I'll need to separate some of the devices by using the 3 zones of the GC.


----------



## barrygordon

Lynkus, Sorry for the misunderstanding. I used the ion for XBMC. It is IMHO the best XBMC appliance out there


For a "Control appliance" you are absolutely correct. I saw something a few days ago but can't remember where I saw it. It was basically a PC built into something the size of a wall wart.


My theater (control) PC is by superlogics. Fanless, min-ITX, black box running win XP. It does have 2 video outputs. I feed the VGA output to a 20" monitor which shows status of the theater at all times (current input, current decoder, current audio enhancement, volume, mute state, etc. Doing that I hve a much reduced need for feedback to the iRule or whatever. The HDMI output feeds a port on the A/V Pocessor. I run my movie librarian on that machine (that is why I wanted two outputs) and am playing with Pictures2exe as the slideshow system.


Hope that explains it better


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lynkus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, I just searched for the ION 330, and you've got a far different definition of "appliance" than I. Why does an appliance need video and audio output, upgradable RAM, or active cooling? From someone who is running a DOS-based central server, that ION is far from what I expected.



Your wifi router + OpenWrt + a cheap USB flash drive. Really all you need.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For a "Control appliance" you are absolutely correct. I saw something a few days ago but can't remember where I saw it. It was basically a PC built into something the size of a wall wart.



Search for "plug server"


----------



## Lynkus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20033032
> 
> 
> ... It was basically a PC built into something the size of a wall wart. ...



Checkout the Gumstix lineup ( http://www.gumstix.com ).


The PCEngines link I provided earlier is to an SBC that's approximately 2/3rd the size of Mini-ITX.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20033032
> 
> 
> ... Hope that explains it better



No worries. I tend to agree that the ION would make a good XBMC machine.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/20033127
> 
> 
> Your wifi router + OpenWrt + a cheap USB flash drive. Really all you need.



What Wi-Fi router? Some of us like to maintain discrete functionality. My home network is behind a cisco PIX firewall; a cisco Aironet 1242 access point provides wireless connectivity. If you have a router with built-in access point that supports OpenWrt, then make use of that capability. I'd refuse to install such a consumer-grade router in my home.


----------



## Lynkus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lynkus* /forum/post/20028918
> 
> 
> Let me try to keep the enthusiasm down. I'm sure can appreciate how much of a feeling of accomplishment I've got right now. *I just figured out how to control the Xbox 360 from iRule!* Barry, please accept my thanks for your earlier response and suggestion of a dummy code.
> 
> 
> A little bit of experimenting just uncovered a VERY VALUABLE truth about the current Xbox 360 dashboard - debounce is disabled within the media extender! Debounce is still required outside of the extender, but there's a workaround. All my tests today have been with my own IR capture; however, I don't see why the iRule database codes wouldn't work (at least when using the WMC set).
> 
> 
> It's necessary to know that RC6 has a set of toggle bits. In essence, the toggle bits form two sets of codes, which I'll refer to "A" and "B." You'll need a complete set of "A" codes and a "B" power code. Then, the key is to send any "A" code before sending the "B" Power code for your power-on macro. From there, the Xbox will accept an "A" Start code to launch into the extender; of course, those of you with the Xbox configured to auto-start in extender mode can disregard this bit.
> 
> 
> You're done! Program a panel for your Xbox 360 control and enjoy. The "B" Power code will turn-off the Xbox, by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Note: This hack works for the current Xbox 360 dashboard. A future update may break this work-around. The proper fix is RC6 support within the remote software._



Quick update here, folks. I've refined my process for launching the Xbox. The odd command (alternate toggle) is now the Start. The Xbox 360 will power-on and immediately launch the extender by a single Start command. So, I power-on the Xbox 360 with a Start, then power-off with a Start --> Power macro. Since the Start is part of the alternate code-set, no dummy key is required to turn-on the Xbox.


I'll share my device commands as soon as I update my XML file (probably tomorrow), then make a quick announcement and let the topic rest.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lynkus* /forum/post/20033956
> 
> 
> Quick update here, folks. I've refined my process for launching the Xbox. The odd command (alternate toggle) is now the Start. The Xbox 360 will power-on and immediately launch the extender by a single Start command. So, I power-on the Xbox 360 with a Start, then power-off with a Start --> Power macro. Since the Start is part of the alternate code-set, no dummy key is required to turn-on the Xbox.
> 
> 
> I'll share my device commands as soon as I update my XML file (probably tomorrow), then make a quick announcement and let the topic rest.



Can you please contact me directly, I would like to create a tutorial after we get the file added to the Builder.


----------



## Rudy A-traxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> [ooo]. If more of us give an indication to the iRule team of what we want/need I am sure they will listen. After all, they want to be successful.



Improvement of iRule

(sorry for my English, if things are not clear)


Will we have someday :


- Copy/paste of a Button & its commands from one page to another ?


- Set how long the backlight of the touchscreen stays on (decided in the preferences) but will un-dim and be active again with one touch. ?


- Volume of the AV Receiver to be assignable to the iphone/ipad/ipod physical volume buttons when iRule is active ?


- Undo (at least one level) ?


- Pixel placement of buttons ?


- Macros : cancellation when touching the button with a macro a second time (like with a Pronto) ?


- Two images by buttons with 1 or 2 seconds of apperance when button is activated ?


- Links : temporization of the links (sometimes macros need time, so, for exemple, when a macro would be activated, it could target to an alert page for an amount of time and then go to another page ?


- Delays : default temporization to be decided by user. ?


- Pages : possibility to share and import full page designed by other users ?


- Image library shared by users to be ranked by order of arrival (last arrived, first listed, so that we are not losing time looking for new libraries) ?


----------



## Lynkus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20034173
> 
> 
> Can you please contact me directly, I would like to create a tutorial after we get the file added to the Builder.



Will do! In fact, I got the IR codes finished and uploaded tis morning. I'm testing the board right now, to ensure that everything works right.


----------



## t_heinrich

Hello,


I just thought if it is possible with the builtin bluetooth of the iOS device to power up a Wii or a PS3!?


Cheers Thomas


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lynkus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What Wi-Fi router? Some of us like to maintain discrete functionality. My home network is behind a cisco PIX firewall; a cisco Aironet 1242 access point provides wireless connectivity. If you have a router with built-in access point that supports OpenWrt, then make use of that capability. I'd refuse to install such a consumer-grade router in my home.



Actually, several brands of commercial access points ship with OpenWrt as their standard, supported software. And it runs on hardware that isn't actually a wifi router as well.


And i feel more comfortable bring able to choose from multiple Linux-based firewall solutions that I can control and examine the source code to than a vendors closed and inflexible offering.


And, finally, you don't need to use your router as a router. After all we WERE discussing inexpensive, low-powered hardware that you could run a central remote control server on. Plug in a single Ethernet cable on the LAN side. Turn off the radios and disable the DHCP server, etc. What you have left is a $50-$100 Linux box perfectly suited to the task, IMO. Perhaps not quite enough for a media server, unless you don't require transcoding. But more than enough for a central server to coordinate remote control.


The wall wart products sound dandy, as well. It's just that most of us have a suitable server laying around the house already.


----------



## Lynkus

Nothing about what I said earlier would preclude someone from running or building a control solution on OpenWrt. In fact, I would tend to gravitate toward a Linux kernal on the ALIX. My suggestion was merely that of a lightweight, low-cost, low-power solution, as was yours.


No offense intended.


----------



## barrygordon

Do not underestimate the importance of "ease of modification" of the control server. You will want a robust well supported programming environment as the control rules and options will need to be changed.


I prefer a modern environment and tend to gravitate towards Windows (WIN 7) but being an old dog, like VB6 for code. I have used Ubuntu based environemnts. You do, IMHO, pay a performance penalty for Windows as the underlying OS, but at the cost of hardware today I believe it to be negligible.


In my home you can find Windows (7, XP and XPe) Ubuntu, and a slackware distro as the base for the media server; oh yes even OS X


I do all my development/test on a single system and then install to the target.


----------



## IcePic

I picked up a TS 8 Portserver, but am struggling trying to get it configured as a gateway. I am able to access config pages of the portserver via the browser, but I'm not really sure where to go from here. I pinned out an adapter, but am not even positive that I got this right. I'm attempting to control my Nuvo GC and Tuners via the Portserver. I know some of you have been successful with this. If you have some time and wouldn't mind assisting with a step-by-step, that would be fantastic. Help with the adapter pin-out and port server config settings would be great.


Thanks!


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20035370
> 
> 
> You do, IMHO, pay a performance penalty for Windows as the underlying OS, but at the cost of hardware today I believe it to be negligible.



That's why I still use DOS and Boreland C 3.1. Oh and I do have USB support, 1394 support (for device control), and TCP/IP. Ultra fast boot up, no hard disk, 2MB CF is all the memory you need. The hard disk is only spun up to make programming changes then the .exe is copied to the bootable CF.


Now granted I am not going to build a media server this way but for my control server, DOS still rules!


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy A-traxx* /forum/post/20034183
> 
> 
> Improvement of iRule
> 
> (sorry for my English, if things are not clear)
> 
> 
> Will we have someday :
> 
> - Copy/paste of a Button & its commands from one page to another ?
> 
> - Set how long the backlight of the touchscreen stays on (decided in the preferences) but will un-dim and be active again with one touch. ?
> 
> - Volume of the AV Receiver to be assignable to the iphone/ipad/ipod physical volume buttons when iRule is active ?
> 
> - Undo (at least one level) ?
> 
> - Pixel placement of buttons ?
> 
> - Macros : cancellation when touching the button with a macro a second time (like with a Pronto) ?
> 
> - Two images by buttons with 1 or 2 seconds of apperance when button is activated ?
> 
> - Links : temporization of the links (sometimes macros need time, so, for exemple, when a macro would be activated, it could target to an alert page for an amount of time and then go to another page ?
> 
> - Delays : default temporization to be decided by user. ?
> 
> - Pages : possibility to share and import full page designed by other users ?
> 
> - Image library shared by users to be ranked by order of arrival (last arrived, first listed, so that we are not losing time looking for new libraries) ?



1. copy/paste buttons - yes

2. not unless Apple allows us to support this - currently this is locked out for developers

3. not unless Apple allows us to support this - currently this is locked out for developers

4. it has been discussed but I don't have a good answer yet

5. pixel placement - yes

6. macros cancel - not sure. How would you differentiate between running the macro again vs cancel?

7. yes

8. delays with user default - yes

9. sharing of Panels not Pages - yes

10. image library sort - yes


----------



## Rudy A-traxx

Thanks for your replies.


6 - Concerning the macro, we would know it's active if the second image of the button would be on during the process (like with pronto's)


2 - Concerning volume, i downloaded a radio app (WIBC) and it's possible to change the volume with the physical button but maybe it's another process for iRule


----------



## ArieS1204

I need help with XBMC.

I'm trying to create a shortcut to the Movie Genre : HD

Here's the command I used in iRule:

*xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=ExecBuiltIn(activatewindow(videolibrary,gen res,HD))*


It's not working, I get a black screen with Next Episode on it.

Any idea what the correct command would be?

Thanks.


Edit: in the command I posted here, genres shows up with a space in the middle but there's none in iRule, not sure why...


----------



## barrygordon

First of all be aware that the http interface is deprecated and eventually will disappear. Dharma has both the HTTP and JSON versions.


I am not sure what you mean that genres show up with a space in the middle. in HTTP protocol spaces normally have to be encoded to %20 as do many other characters that are "reserved" in the protocol. The process is known as URL encoding.


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20036802
> 
> 
> First of all be aware that the http interface is deprecated and eventually will disappear. Dharma has both the HTTP and JSON versions.



What does that mean? I won't be able to control XBMC with iRule?

I'm using XBMC(light) from the builder. Is there another option?



> Quote:
> I am not sure what you mean that genres show up with a space in the middle. in HTTP protocol spaces normally have to be encoded to %20 as do many other characters that are "reserved" in the protocol. The process is known as URL encoding.



I'm talking about what I wrote in bold, the word genres shows up as gen res.


----------



## Lynkus

Barry, he's simply referring to the auto-space added by the forum software to break-up long strings of characters.


----------



## ArieS1204

Lynkus is right, that's what I meant.

So anyone has an idea what the command should be?


----------



## barrygordon

the HTTP protocol can be used for now but it is being phased out. When has not been stated.


The JSON protocol which is also text based can easily be sent by iRule. What you need to do is read the data in XBMC's Wiki on HTTPAPI and JSON.


I have not looked at the HTTPAPI in detail so I am not sure what the legal fields are. The general syntax is correct AFAIK, but you need to look up and verify that videolibrary is the correct window name (case may count).


The best place to ask these types of questions is at the XBMC forum. They are very helpful.


----------



## queuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20029623
> 
> 
> 
> If more of us give an indication to the iRule team of what we want/need I am sure they will listen. After all, they want to be successful.



Here are some requests from the french forum:


Information return for IP devices

- Dynamical button in function of information return

- Possibility to duplicate panel or page anywhere

- Possibility to use variable and script like pronto or rti

- Possibility to script like pronto script

- Possibility to link landscape panel with portrait panel

- Possibility to use popup window in a panel

- Possibility to use rollup list as the list in gateway

- Possibility to use "myhome" software with rule

- Possibility to upload images with folder

- Possibility to call KNX events

- Possibility to import panel from another project

- Possibility to use different device : iPad1 in bedroom, Ipad2 in the kitchen … (with different configuration)

- Possibility to add link from gesture function

- Possibility to use a Unity Remote GEAR4

- Undo last operation

- A dynamic button to link back

- Add an emulator to test the interface in the browser


Thanks

Queuf


----------



## barrygordon

As a further refinement to my suggestion and to help the iRule team; we should probably break our desiratum into two sets. What we would like to see in iBuilder and what we would like to see in iRule.


For example the ability to have the status of a device shown by an "icon", or "color", or "text" change is an iRule feature. The ability to define attributes of an icon to include color, text, icon is probably an iBuilder feature.


If the team studies the Philips Pronto PRO they will find what was the most complete implementation I know of. Philips extended Javasript by some class definitions that defined the screen objects and how they could be changed (methods)


----------



## cboengrand

Hello


A bit down to earth, sorry, but I'm not an expert.

I have an iTach IP2IR, but I'm struggling with the range of the IR blaster. The blaster is supposed to be powerful, but it's really weak (both range and direction) when compared to my Philips Pronto 9500.

I tried changing the blaster, but it does not seem to do much good. This means I need to have a IR emitter directly on each device, which is not good (for instance I have a video projector on the ceiling).

I would like to know how you're dealing with this? Did you find a more powerful blaster (or is the power linked only to the iTach itself)?

Any idea?


Thanks


Olivier


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/20039864
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> A bit down to earth, sorry, but I'm not an expert.
> 
> I have an iTach IP2IR, but I'm struggling with the range of the IR blaster. The blaster is supposed to be powerful, but it's really weak (both range and direction) when compared to my Philips Pronto 9500.
> 
> I tried changing the blaster, but it does not seem to do much good. This means I need to have a IR emitter directly on each device, which is not good (for instance I have a video projector on the ceiling).
> 
> I would like to know how you're dealing with this? Did you find a more powerful blaster (or is the power linked only to the iTach itself)?
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Olivier



Oliver, you must plug the blaster into port 3 of the iTach and then configure port 3 to be used with the blaster, otherwise, its signal will be weak.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/20039864
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> A bit down to earth, sorry, but I'm not an expert.
> 
> I have an iTach IP2IR, but I'm struggling with the range of the IR blaster. The blaster is supposed to be powerful, but it's really weak (both range and direction) when compared to my Philips Pronto 9500.
> 
> I tried changing the blaster, but it does not seem to do much good. This means I need to have a IR emitter directly on each device, which is not good (for instance I have a video projector on the ceiling).
> 
> I would like to know how you're dealing with this? Did you find a more powerful blaster (or is the power linked only to the iTach itself)?
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Olivier



Please excuse this question if you've already checked this out, but yesterday I was looking at my iTach IR with my browser and it shows terminal three as the blaster one. Are you using the outlet which is furthest from the power connector? That's #3.


----------



## ohotos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse this question if you've already checked this out, but yesterday I was looking at my iTach IR with my browser and it shows terminal three as the blaster one. Are you using the outlet which is furthest from the power connector? That's #3.



Is this the case for the GC-100-06 as well? Is one of the terminals specific for a blaster? That would explain why I felt my blaster wasn't doing a lot of "blasting"!


----------



## barrygordon

for blaster operation on the GC-100 you must be running frimware 3.2 (latest release) and be using the GC BL2 blaster device. You configure an IR port to be a blaster port and connect the BL2 to that port.


Go to the Global Cache site and read the release notes for the GC 100 firmware


----------



## cassioac

I have lost my IRC160N-1 RGB LED remote controller, and I found that a IRTrans user have mapped all codes in .rem format. I was wondering if there's a way to convert it to HEX file, so I can use it with my iRule, since I can't find this remote to buy anywhere else therefore I can't learn the IR codes.


Here's the file:


[REMOTE]

[NAME]RGBControlBox


[TIMING]

[0][N]5[1]8944 4552[2]496 632[3]560 1704[4]8944 2312[5]528 41072[RC]1[RP]0[FREQ]38[SB]

[1][N]6[1]8960 4528[2]624 400[3]528 600[4]504 1736[5]8960 2288[6]512 41072[RC]1[RP]0[FREQ]38[SB]

[2][N]3[1]8992 4504[2]552 552[3]560 1680[RC]1[RP]0[FREQ]38[SB]


[COMMANDS]

[heller][T]0[D]S00000000111101110000000011111111320

[dunkler][T]0[D]S00000000111101111000000001111111320

[off][T]1[D]S11111111222212221211111121222222430

[on][T]0[D]S00000000111101111100000000111111320

[rot][T]0[D]S00000000111101110010000011011111320

[gruen][T]0[D]S00000000111101111010000001011111321

[blau][T]0[D]S00000000111101110110000010011111320

[weiss][T]0[D]S00000000111101111110000000011111321

[r1][T]0[D]S00000000111101110001000011101111321

[r2][T]0[D]S00000000111101110011000011001111321

[r3][T]0[D]S00000000111101110000100011110111320

[r4][T]0[D]S00000000111101110010100011010111320

[g1][T]0[D]S00000000111101111001000001101111320

[g2][T]2[D]S000000001111011110110000010011110

[g3][T]0[D]S00000000111101111000100001110111320

[g4][T]0[D]S00000000111101111010100001010111320

[b1][T]0[D]S00000000111101110101000010101111320

[b2][T]0[D]S00000000111101110111000010001111320

[b3][T]2[D]S000000001111011101001000101101110

[b4][T]2[D]S000000001111011101101000100101110

[flash][T]0[D]S00000000111101111101000000101111320

[strobe][T]0[D]S00000000111101111111000000001111320

[fade][T]0[D]S00000000111101111100100000110111320

[smooth][T]0[D]S00000000111101111110100000010111320


Cheers!


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IcePic* /forum/post/20035670
> 
> 
> I picked up a TS 8 Portserver, but am struggling trying to get it configured as a gateway. I am able to access config pages of the portserver via the browser, but I'm not really sure where to go from here. I pinned out an adapter, but am not even positive that I got this right. I'm attempting to control my Nuvo GC and Tuners via the Portserver. I know some of you have been successful with this. If you have some time and wouldn't mind assisting with a step-by-step, that would be fantastic. Help with the adapter pin-out and port server config settings would be great.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



use this link
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post19878547 


for a guide on pin out of the rj-45 to serial adapter, though I'm not sure if it is in fact a crossover or straight connection, swap the wires to pins 2 & 3 for the opposite (straight vs crossover) you can also google 'RS 232 serial' for more info.


use this link
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/searc...rchid=17052607 

or do an advanced search for posts by 'Flyingcheese', if it doesn't work for more info about the whole portserver set-up, he practically walked me through what ever issues I had.


What I first did myself was test the serial ports and commands of the devices I wanted to control by connecting directly to them with my computer and using a free software '232 analyzer'. Barry Gordon also sent me a program that worked equally as well.


Check that you're running the latest firmware and POST for your portserver (if you have to update either, make sure you update the POST first), download the user guides to have as a reference only (way too much reading otherwise)


I'm not a programmer by any stretch, and my computer hardware knowledge is limited, I just research and figure this stuff out on an as needed basis, and I must say I'm doing pretty well. If you're able to follow instructions, and pay attention to details, you should be able to figure it all out as I have.


Good luck, and let us all know how it works out or if you have any more questions.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20040273
> 
> 
> for blaster operation on the GC-100 you must be running frimware 3.2 (latest release) and be using the GC BL2 blaster device. You configure an IR port to be a blaster port and connect the BL2 to that port.
> 
> 
> Go to the Global Cache site and read the release notes for the GC 100 firmware



Greetings,


I purchased the GC BL2 Blaster for use with my GC-100 (running the latest FW release) and the range is terrible at best. It is supposed to be powerful with a range of up to 40 feet yet it wouldn't control my projector with any regularity with direct line of site from 12 feet away. I gave up and ran a 25 foot cable with IR emitter on the end which works perfectly. I wasted $45 on the GC BL2.


I feel for those who are having trouble with it and don't have an alternate solution.


Regards,


----------



## teaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvm2* /forum/post/19878547
> 
> 
> Hey teaboy, just noticed your post...
> 
> "serial server seems like the obvious solution, but ... it's a risky investment without some idea that I can make iRule talk to it..."
> 
> 
> Go for it-
> 
> I spent about $35 on a Digi Postserver TS (eBay) -- it's almost "plug 'n play"
> 
> The web interface makes it easy to setup, the trick is hunting down the rs232 settings, pinout, and commands for the different components
> 
> So far I have my video switcher (KD-MSW8X3) working using an RJ45 - DB9 adapter wired:
> 
> rj45 - db9
> 
> 1 blue 1
> 
> 5 green 2
> 
> 4 red 3
> 
> 8 white 4
> 
> 6 yellow 5
> 
> 2 orange 7
> 
> 7 brown 8
> 
> 3 black (I believe this is a crossover cable? aka Null modem ?)
> 
> and then putting commands in "Network Codes" in iRule, and setting up a Network gateway with the Portserver IP, and the TCP Raw port as given by the Portserver
> 
> Maybe I got lucky but so far so good. I'm guessing that iRule is doing some things behind the scenes that I wouldn't understand?, but if the experience I have had so far is typical of what to expect I would definitely encourage almost anyone to give it a try.



OK, thanks for the encouragement. I found a Perle CS9024 on eBay for a tiny fraction of the $2000 (or whatever) it costs new. It's an early unit with old firmware that won't allow multiple connections, but I'm wondering whether an update might just brick the thing.

Anyway, it's now sitting on my network and I'm logged in OK.

Now to start figuring out some wiring.


----------



## Geordie

Hi guys,


I've just created my first page with a few buttons and successfully controlled my samsung tv power and volume using codes that were in the irule database.


There are no codes for my old Yamaha RX-V795, Seagate Theater+ media player or Arion PVR. I've searched Remote Central for hex codes because the irule tute suggests these are the easiest to deal with but I couldn't really fathom much at RC! I found a .ccf file for the 795 which I'm not sure if it helps me LOL. Would it be easier for a newbie like me to just use my itach to manually learn the codes, or can you inform me of what I need to look for and where, to get the codes?


Thanks for any advice.


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20039934
> 
> 
> Please excuse this question if you've already checked this out, but yesterday I was looking at my iTach IR with my browser and it shows terminal three as the blaster one. Are you using the outlet which is furthest from the power connector? That's #3.



no problem for asking, on the contrary.

but unfortunately this is the one I'm using, and it does work, but not the way I would expect a real blaster:

- angle is around 45°

- range: not tested as I am limited by the length of the wire (and the location of iTach)

- no abilty whatsoever to bounce on a wall, like I do with the Pronto


Thanks


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20039930
> 
> 
> Oliver, you must plug the blaster into port 3 of the iTach and then configure port 3 to be used with the blaster, otherwise, its signal will be weak.



can you refresh my memory on how I configure this? I think I have done this, but honestly I can't remember how, therefore I cannot be sure I have configured it properly!


Thanks


----------



## Rich Gibson

Use your browser and enter the IP address of the blaster. Normally it's 192.168.1.70 for default unless you've changed it. If you don't know to find it download ihep.exe/.app from global cache' and run it. It will tell you the IP address of the iTach. Then enter it in the URL line of the browser. The GC page pop up and will show the menu; then set it.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/20043504
> 
> 
> can you refresh my memory on how I configure this? I think I have done this, but honestly I can't remember how, therefore I cannot be sure I have configured it properly!
> 
> 
> Thanks



In the web page configuration of your iTach set the port #3 to IR Blaster. This is the IR port farthest from the power connection.


----------



## barrygordon

Blasters - What are they?


Blasters are nothing more than a bunch of IR emitters or a single very powerful emitter that puts out a lot of energy in the IR frequency. To work properly a Blaster normally needs more current. In the global Cache you must tell the device (itach or GC-100) to drive more current out the port. On the iTach this IIRC is limited to Port 3. On the GC-100 it can be any port but must be configured for the higher current.


I believe all of this is discussed at the GC web site in various documents


----------



## Glimmie

I have a panel for the DISH receiver. Under that I have six sub panels filled with TV channel icons. On the main DISH panel I have links to these six sub panels based on Sports, Movie, Educational, etc.


When I select the Dish main panel it takes 3-4 seconds to load, I suspect because it's pulling in all those sub panels with hundreds of icons between them.


Any way to speed this up? Is this built wrong in that the channel panels should be in the main level tree and not under the dish panel? Any way to display a "please wait" message while it's loading?


Tia


----------



## hoggec

Teaboy and other Digi Portserver owners:


I'm looking to purchase a TS 16 rack mount unit. I see two different model numbers online - Digi's web site lists it as 70001742. I've also seen it listed as 50001185. Does anyone know the difference between the two?


----------



## teaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoggec* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Teaboy and other Digi Portserver owners:
> 
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a TS 16 rack mount unit. I see two different model numbers online - Digi's web site lists it as 70001742. I've also seen it listed as 50001185. Does anyone know the difference between the two?



I wasn't even aware of Digi as a company, let alone their product range, that's how much of a beginner I am! This is all entirely new to me. My only advice is: make sure you aren't buying something that expects to be installed into a telephone exchange. Those things have very odd power requirements.


OK. Beginner's question. What kind of session should I start with now I've wired up my switcher? There's telnet, reverse telnet, bi-directional, shh, raw and combinations of the above. The manual expects me to be talking to intelligent and sophisticated servers or modems, not some lobotomised bit of hi-fi, and i've hit a bit of the learning curve I can't be bothered with. this is my University degree all over agsin...


A


----------



## mjagers1982

I bought a Sony DA3600ES receiver and I'm figuring out if it is going to work with iruleathome. The Sony is network enabled (there is an iphone app), has RS232 and 'remote in' connection. However it is not clear to me if I am able to directly configure iruleathome to control the Sony.


In the devices list on the iruleathome.com Sony is mentioned as supported for AV receivers, however no specific models.


Anyone with some more info about this? I can't find anything in the manual about IR codes or how to connect to the network controller... :S


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjagers1982* /forum/post/20049266
> 
> 
> I bought a Sony DA3600ES receiver and I'm figuring out if it is going to work with iruleathome. The Sony is network enabled (there is an iphone app), has RS232 and 'remote in' connection. However it is not clear to me if I am able to directly configure iruleathome to control the Sony.
> 
> 
> In the devices list on the iruleathome.com Sony is mentioned as supported for AV receivers, however no specific models.
> 
> 
> Anyone with some more info about this? I can't find anything in the manual about IR codes or how to connect to the network controller... :S



From my Googling it appears that Sony has not released the protocol for IP Control except to system integrators. The RS-232 commands are released and can be found at Remote Central ( http://files.remotecentral.com/libra...ver/index.html ). Also there is a command list at iMaster Control ( http://www.imastercontrol.com/Device...DA3600ES.plist ) that may be useful if you can figure out how to send the commands.


IR should be fairly easy. Most manufacturers don't change their IR command sets very often so just try one of the Sony models in the library and see if it works. You will probably find one that has most of the features but is missing a few. You can use the iTach to learn those extra commands.


----------



## joeydrunk

Does anybody use this in conjunction with the redeye. Also how well does it work with Htpc programs.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody use this in conjunction with the redeye. Also how well does it work with Htpc programs.



Excuse my ignorance but I havnt seen or used irule before. I'm in the process of figuring out the perfect remote from my ipod touch I'm picking up today. I was reading about Irule and it said it requires a hardware gateway, so would the be the mindflood redeye I bought?


Also it said to control networked devices it is compatible with global cache products- globalcache.com. Would those be networked made devices: networked made tv's, blurays, etc. and those controllable by apps that are networked but weren't specifically made to be controlled via network? How exactly does the global cache work?


Also how do I use Irule to go about controlling media programs on my Htpc like xbmc,boxee, tmt,pdvd,zinc,mpc, etc.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjagers1982* /forum/post/20049266
> 
> 
> I bought a Sony DA3600ES receiver and I'm figuring out if it is going to work with iruleathome. The Sony is network enabled (there is an iphone app), has RS232 and 'remote in' connection. However it is not clear to me if I am able to directly configure iruleathome to control the Sony.
> 
> 
> In the devices list on the iruleathome.com Sony is mentioned as supported for AV receivers, however no specific models.
> 
> 
> Anyone with some more info about this? I can't find anything in the manual about IR codes or how to connect to the network controller... :S





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20049709
> 
> 
> From my Googling it appears that Sony has not released the protocol for IP Control except to system integrators. The RS-232 commands are released and can be found at Remote Central ( http://files.remotecentral.com/libra...ver/index.html ). Also there is a command list at iMaster Control ( http://www.imastercontrol.com/Device...DA3600ES.plist ) that may be useful if you can figure out how to send the commands.
> 
> 
> IR should be fairly easy. Most manufacturers don't change their IR command sets very often so just try one of the Sony models in the library and see if it works. You will probably find one that has most of the features but is missing a few. You can use the iTach to learn those extra commands.



OK, it looks like I got that link wrong to iMaster Control. That link is for IR codes.


It looks like the DA3600ES uses SOAP to do it's network control (Link is http://www.imastercontrol.com/Device...DA3600ES.plist ). SOAP would not be possible directly from iRule. You would need an intermediary server to take the commands, package them up in a SOAP envelope and send them to the receiver. Once iRule has two way communication you could use the SOAP response to send status data back to iRule.


----------



## mjagers1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20049709
> 
> 
> From my Googling it appears that Sony has not released the protocol for IP Control except to system integrators. The RS-232 commands are released and can be found at Remote Central ( http://files.remotecentral.com/libra...ver/index.html ). Also there is a command list at iMaster Control ( http://www.imastercontrol.com/Device...DA3600ES.plist ) that may be useful if you can figure out how to send the commands.
> 
> 
> IR should be fairly easy. Most manufacturers don't change their IR command sets very often so just try one of the Sony models in the library and see if it works. You will probably find one that has most of the features but is missing a few. You can use the iTach to learn those extra commands.



Thx for the info. What is the benefit of IP in stead of RS232? Two way communication? Or can that be done with RS232 also?


----------



## mjagers1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20049831
> 
> 
> OK, it looks like I got that link wrong to iMaster Control. That link is for IR codes.
> 
> 
> It looks like the DA3600ES uses SOAP to do it's network control (Link is http://www.imastercontrol.com/Device...DA3600ES.plist ). SOAP would not be possible directly from iRule. You would need an intermediary server to take the commands, package them up in a SOAP envelope and send them to the receiver. Once iRule has two way communication you could use the SOAP response to send status data back to iRule.



Super, thanks for your time investigating!! This means I don't need an iTach device to control the Sony but I need some linux server that can handle the commands in a SOAP envelope? Pretty abracadabra for me now







, but maybe there are standard solutions for that?


----------



## barrygordon

for those with sony devices that handle IP/RS232


I have the Sony documents for IP and RS232 for the Sony BR Mega Changer. They utilize discovery and then HTTP for control. You can skip the discovery issues if you Know the IP address of the device.


Sony is very standardized in its control operations. Most commands e.g. Power On are the same on all components, the difference being the IP address of the component. If any one is interested in a copy of the documents I have drop me an email. My name is barry and my domain is the-gordons.net. If you can't figure out my email perhaps you shoudn't. . .


I have written IP control systems for the Sony devices and know the http prefixes and necessary commands and can supply them also.


The biggest issue with Sony is they use a checksum, that needs to be computed (either once for each command and stored or on the fly) for every command you send it. iRule at this time does not provide that capability. IIRC the checksum is not optional


Vladhor is correct in that sony does use SOAP, but IIRC the SOAP streams are really the same once you discover some things about the device. Discovering the soap streams is a bit of an issue but not impossible. I suspect they are the same for all devices with regard to sending simple commands


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/20049820
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but I havnt seen or used irule before. I'm in the process of figuring out the perfect remote from my ipod touch I'm picking up today. I was reading about Irule and it said it requires a hardware gateway, so would the be the mindflood redeye I bought?
> 
> 
> Also it said to control networked devices it is compatible with global cache products- globalcache.com. Would those be networked made devices: networked made tv's, blurays, etc. and those controllable by apps that are networked but weren't specifically made to be controlled via network? How exactly does the global cache work?
> 
> 
> Also how do I use Irule to go about controlling media programs on my Htpc like xbmc,boxee, tmt,pdvd,zinc,mpc, etc.



I'm fairly sure you would not be able to use ThinkFlood's Redeye hardware. ThinkFlood has their own interface to that box and probably has not published that for use by other vendors (I could be wrong though).


Global Cache products allow you to use IR and RS-232 protocols via IP (The standard way for iDevices to communicate).


If your home theater devices are controllable over IP you can directly control them from iRule without a Global Cache device. Just send the correct IP commands for the device to the IP address of the device.


There are tutorials for controlling media programs on the iRule web site as well as in this thread. It is generally fairly simple.


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20044530
> 
> 
> In the web page configuration of your iTach set the port #3 to IR Blaster. This is the IR port farthest from the power connection.



Thanks I had done this but had forgottent. It was set properly, but provides poor results...


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20044615
> 
> 
> Blasters - What are they?
> 
> 
> Blasters are nothing more than a bunch of IR emitters or a single very powerful emitter that puts out a lot of energy in the IR frequency. To work properly a Blaster normally needs more current. In the global Cache you must tell the device (itach or GC-100) to drive more current out the port. On the iTach this IIRC is limited to Port 3. On the GC-100 it can be any port but must be configured for the higher current.
> 
> 
> I believe all of this is discussed at the GC web site in various documents



So could changing the IR eye make a difference, or most of the result come from the blaster itself (I.e the global iTach blaster)

I'm really disappointed by the range of the itch blaster and willing to consider any enhancement.


Thanks


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/20051342
> 
> 
> So could changing the IR eye make a difference, or most of the result come from the blaster itself (I.e the global iTach blaster)
> 
> I'm really disappointed by the range of the itch blaster and willing to consider any enhancement.



If the iTach can't put out enough power you could connect the output to a powered blaster such as the Xantech 390-20 . GC will tell you you also need to use the special GC-CGX cable, but with the proper wiring you can connect the iTach IR output directly to the screw terminals of the Xantech blaster.


I don't know if anyone ever looked inside the iTach to see how it drives port 3, but I doubt it can produce anywhere near as much power as the dedicated powered blaster.


----------



## barrygordon

kriktsemaj99, Do you have the wiring of the GC-GCX cable. I thought it did more than just remap the pins, I though it also did some level shifting.


----------



## FlyingCheese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teaboy* /forum/post/20049069
> 
> 
> I wasn't even aware of Digi as a company, let alone their product range, that's how much of a beginner I am! This is all entirely new to me. My only advice is: make sure you aren't buying something that expects to be installed into a telephone exchange. Those things have very odd power requirements.
> 
> 
> OK. Beginner's question. What kind of session should I start with now I've wired up my switcher? There's telnet, reverse telnet, bi-directional, shh, raw and combinations of the above. The manual expects me to be talking to intelligent and sophisticated servers or modems, not some lobotomised bit of hi-fi, and i've hit a bit of the learning curve I can't be bothered with. this is my University degree all over agsin...
> 
> 
> A



Can you access the admin console? If not, that's your first step...If you purchased it used, you're probably better off just doing a reset on the unit. Then upgrade the firmware to the latest version After you've done that, you can set up your port profiles and start talking to your hardware.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/20049733
> 
> 
> Does anybody use this in conjunction with the redeye. Also how well does it work with Htpc programs.



iRule and a GC IP2IR would be an equivalent (in very loose terms) to a RedEye. I was fortunate enough to come across iRule before almost buying a RedEye. iRule is a much better platform (IMO) it has support for network and RS-232 devices, RedEye does not, and that is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Lynkus

^^ Redeye isn't even in the same class as iRule - not even the same school.










Not to be mistaken, the Redeye is a pretty cool product. I was considering the purchase of one, before I came across iRule. Now that I've gotten some hands-on with iPad-based control, I would take a Harmony One over a Redeye. The flexibility of the software is what makes iRule worth the trade-off of buttons. Admittedly, there are still some bugs, and the web-based designer can be a bit clunky on a slower machine. The saving graces are the ability to upload XML-based device files and the developer's awareness of the community.


Seems amazing to me how much Apple's products have brought developers face-to-face with consumers!


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20051605
> 
> 
> kriktsemaj99, Do you have the wiring of the GC-GCX cable. I thought it did more than just remap the pins, I though it also did some level shifting.



No (but I was hoping you might have it







). What I have done is drive the Xantech 390-20 directly with a 3.3V signal, and I believe the iTach IR output is 5V.


I looked inside the 390-20, and the input IR signal just feeds an optoisolator. The output side of the optoisolator uses the Xantech's own 12V supply, and it's amplified with two transistors. Maybe the lower input voltage doesn't drive the IR LEDs quite as well as with a 12V input, but it still works across a room.


----------



## .Capstone

I am in the process of implementing a consolidated remote control/home automation solution and was hoping for some input from the AVSForum before pulling the trigger.


I am new to the home automation world, and by trade I am in no way an installer, programmer or expert of any sort. I am simply a consumer who always goes the extra mile to research things and learn from those who are more educated than I.


I have read through a lot of this thread and really appreciate the fact that a newbie, such as myself, can learn from more advanced AV minds.


Is there any way to "try out" the iRule builder software before actually purchasing the license? I would like to attempt some tasks to see just how simple (or complicated) it is. As I mentioned before I am no programmer; this makes me somewhat hesitant, but from what I can see so far, programming is not necessarily needed. I would like to try out the builder software before purchasing multiple gateways and a license.


Thank you in advance for your input.


-WD


----------



## Mizell

Capstone


You can try the Builder software out for 14 days but won't be able to save, Backup or Restore. All other functions should be available to you. You'll be able to sync this to your iPad/iPhone as well. This will give you a sense of how easy it is to program iRule. What you'll be missing, however, is the Gateway device - this is a translator to interface essentially the WiFi signal from the iPad through your network to your home theatre system devices - TV, receiver, DVD player. You'll notice most people here use Global Cache gateway devices which can be purchased for around $100-$150 each. You can, however, control any devices you have that can be controlled directly through ethernet - computers, or more advanced receivers or blu-ray players.


In short, yes, play with the software but you won't be able to control much until you purchase a Gateway.


I will say this, this is a little learning curve to iRule but you'll quickly get passed this if you go through the Tutorials on the iRule website and soon realize how great iRule can be and how much fun it will be to take over your house!


----------



## teaboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlyingCheese* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Can you access the admin console? If not, that's your first step...If you purchased it used, you're probably better off just doing a reset on the unit. Then upgrade the firmware to the latest version After you've done that, you can set up your port profiles and start talking to your hardware.



Hello FC.


Those are the steps I took last night. Factory reset, then used DHCP to reserve it an IP address, then telnet in as admin. Today I learned just enough about TFTP to update the firmware using a .bin I found on the web, and that seemed pretty easy. And now I can telnet in and make the traffic indicator LEDs on my selected line flash when I type, but no response from the target device. I bet its something crazily simple...


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mizell* /forum/post/20052947
> 
> 
> Capstone
> 
> 
> You can try the Builder software out for 14 days but won't be able to save, Backup or Restore. All other functions should be available to you. You'll be able to sync this to your iPad/iPhone as well. This will give you a sense of how easy it is to program iRule. What you'll be missing, however, is the Gateway device - this is a translator to interface essentially the WiFi signal from the iPad through your network to your home theatre system devices - TV, receiver, DVD player. You'll notice most people here use Global Cache gateway devices which can be purchased for around $100-$150 each. You can, however, control any devices you have that can be controlled directly through ethernet - computers, or more advanced receivers or blu-ray players.
> 
> 
> In short, yes, play with the software but you won't be able to control much until you purchase a Gateway.
> 
> 
> I will say this, this is a little learning curve to iRule but you'll quickly get passed this if you go through the Tutorials on the iRule website and soon realize how great iRule can be and how much fun it will be to take over your house!



Mizell,


Thanks for the quick response.


That's great news. I was aware that since I don't have the global cache hardware I won't have the ability to test my actual commands, but at least I can play with the software and get a feel for how it works.


On a separate note: I'm still a little confused on which hardware would be needed for controlling my window treatments (Somfy motors using RF). For my other devices it's somewhat self explanatory. If it's an IR device, RS232, or IP, it can be controlled. What about RF? I would think Somfy (the manufacturer for the motors) makes some sort of device that can read the language coming out of the Global Cache (after it has been sent to the Global Cache via iPad) and convert it to RF.


Is anyone familiar with this? Is there also a similar solution for RF light dimmers/switches? What about the timing of all of this? Is there a delay because so many different components have to speak with each other?


----------



## barrygordon

suggest you contact Somfy. They do make IR motors as well as RF motors. They would be able to tell you what you need. Just tell them you have IR, RS232 or IP available but not IR. Perhaps they have an IP to RF gateway


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geordie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I've just created my first page with a few buttons and successfully controlled my samsung tv power and volume using codes that were in the irule database.
> 
> 
> There are no codes for my old Yamaha RX-V795, Seagate Theater+ media player or Arion PVR. I've searched Remote Central for hex codes because the irule tute suggests these are the easiest to deal with but I couldn't really fathom much at RC! I found a .ccf file for the 795 which I'm not sure if it helps me LOL. Would it be easier for a newbie like me to just use my itach to manually learn the codes, or can you inform me of what I need to look for and where, to get the codes?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



I uploaded some of the codes for my yamaha rxv 995. Look for that or search remote central for the hex codes.


Or pm me if you want a spreadsheet of the hex codes.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly sure you would not be able to use ThinkFlood's Redeye hardware. ThinkFlood has their own interface to that box and probably has not published that for use by other vendors (I could be wrong though).
> 
> 
> Global Cache products allow you to use IR and RS-232 protocols via IP (The standard way for iDevices to communicate).
> 
> 
> If your home theater devices are controllable over IP you can directly control them from iRule without a Global Cache device. Just send the correct IP commands for the device to the IP address of the device.
> 
> 
> There are tutorials for controlling media programs on the iRule web site as well as in this thread. It is generally fairly simple.



Can I use irule to control all my Htpc programs and then use it with my usbuirt to transmit Ir to the rest of my devices. Or do I need a global cache product? Also would I be able to control any of my devices that are networked, say my dmpbd85 panny BLURAY? What about TouchIR+, how does that compare to this?


----------



## tjgar

Information needed.

I would like to control my theater with my ipad. The irule ap looks great, but I don't know what gateways I would need.

Here is my set-up


Okoro HTPC currently using Gyration wireless keyboard and mouse

Onkyo dtc 9.8 processor

Sony 3d blu-ray player 470

JVC rs40 projector

x10 lighting and IR adaptor

IR drapes

Any help with selecting gateways would be appreciated Thanks!

Tony


----------



## mborner

Does anyone know if it's possible to embed only "part" of a web page into iRule? For example, a scrolling ticker tape banner at the top of an iRule page instead of an entire web page?

Thanks.


----------



## FlyingCheese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teaboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hello FC.
> 
> 
> Those are the steps I took last night. Factory reset, then used DHCP to reserve it an IP address, then telnet in as admin. Today I learned just enough about TFTP to update the firmware using a .bin I found on the web, and that seemed pretty easy. And now I can telnet in and make the traffic indicator LEDs on my selected line flash when I type, but no response from the target device. I bet its something crazily simple...



Login to the admin console via a web browser...once inside you can setup port profiles for each device.


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjgar* /forum/post/20054688
> 
> 
> Information needed.
> 
> I would like to control my theater with my ipad. The irule ap looks great, but I don't know what gateways I would need.
> 
> Here is my set-up
> 
> 
> Okoro HTPC currently using Gyration wireless keyboard and mouse
> 
> Onkyo dtc 9.8 processor
> 
> Sony 3d blu-ray player 470
> 
> JVC rs40 projector
> 
> x10 lighting and IR adaptor
> 
> IR drapes
> 
> Any help with selecting gateways would be appreciated Thanks!
> 
> Tony



I have many similar components. I have an Onkyo 886 that is being controlled via ethernet, an HTPC that is controlled the same way, JVC Rs40 (on the way) that I plan on using the itach rs232. The IR stuff can be controlled with the IR version of the itach (3 IR ports but each can use dual emitters). For the drapes, you could place an itach near them or make a long run splicing cat 5 in the middle of one of the emitters. I had to do that to control my Grafik Eye system. There are many ways to approach it including one of the larger global cache systems that do all of the above but I felt I was better off using the smaller itachs for my solution.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20053116
> 
> 
> Mizell,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> 
> That's great news. I was aware that since I don't have the global cache hardware I won't have the ability to test my actual commands, but at least I can play with the software and get a feel for how it works.
> 
> 
> On a separate note: I'm still a little confused on which hardware would be needed for controlling my window treatments (Somfy motors using RF). For my other devices it's somewhat self explanatory. If it's an IR device, RS232, or IP, it can be controlled. What about RF? I would think Somfy (the manufacturer for the motors) makes some sort of device that can read the language coming out of the Global Cache (after it has been sent to the Global Cache via iPad) and convert it to RF.
> 
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this? Is there also a similar solution for RF light dimmers/switches? What about the timing of all of this? Is there a delay because so many different components have to speak with each other?



Taking a quick look at the Somfy web site, they do have an internet interface that may work. This would allow you to use HTTP to control the blinds.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/20054473
> 
> 
> Can I use irule to control all my Htpc programs and then use it with my usbuirt to transmit Ir to the rest of my devices. Or do I need a global cache product? Also would I be able to control any of my devices that are networked, say my dmpbd85 panny BLURAY? What about TouchIR+, how does that compare to this?



You can talk to your PC to send commands to it. If the HTPC programs can talk to the USBUIRT then you're set. I know how to do all this stuff with a Mac but have no idea how on the PC.


I can't find anything about controlling the dmp-bd85 over ethernet. It looks like it is only for Firmware updates and BD-Live. If someone knows different, please chime in.


I have not seen TouchIR+ so cannot comment.


----------



## barrygordon

Controlling the usbuirt from a PC is a piece of cake. Getting all the IR patterns you need in the correct format is another story.


----------



## _tms

In case someone is wondering the command for the internet radio on Onkyo Tx-Nr### receivers. That is the only command I could not find when choosing Integra Pre/Pro V2 TCP MULTIZONE device.


ISCP\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x08\\x01\\x00\\x00\ \x00\\x211SLI28\\x0D


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You can talk to your PC to send commands to it. If the HTPC programs can talk to the USBUIRT then you're set. I know how to do all this stuff with a Mac but have no idea how on the PC.
> 
> 
> I can't find anything about controlling the dmp-bd85 over ethernet. It looks like it is only for Firmware updates and BD-Live. If someone knows different, please chime in.
> 
> 
> I have not seen TouchIR+ so cannot comment.



I also get Netflix, VUDU, cinema, YouTube, Pandora, amazon, etc. On my panny BLURAY.


That's kinda what I was wondering, as long as it has an ip adress shouldn't it work, even if it was just for simple stuff like stocks, or bd live. I mean how else would you be able to control tvs and Bluraypplayer that have internet capabilities over the network.


----------



## Lynkus

Joey, the fact that a device is attached to an IP network makes no implication that the proper code is running to control it. Every device that accepts IP control must have a process running on it to accept commands via the network. That said, iRule can send ASCII characters to any TCP port. If a device in question supports ASCII control via a TCP port (you can test via telnet), then iRule can control it.


----------



## Glimmie

C programmers and the I-rule developers will recognize this handy statement. I just had to change the delays on page full of channel icons, with three delays per button







. With a define function you could do it just once for all







.


In C you would say:
*#define CHAN_BUTTON_DELAY 0.2*


At each button command instead of putting in a delay of 0.2 you put in the name CHAN_BUTTON_DELAY or make the #define name something much shorter like CBD.


Now say you want to increase that delay to 0.3. You simply edit the #define line from 0.2 to 0.3 and the complier will change any delay vault with that name to 0.3. Saves editing hundreds of commands in this case.


----------



## jeffmcclan

New DirecTV iPad app announced today. Shows channel guide - you choose shows by clicking.


I just started using iRule. Can it call another iOS app for a device? This would enable iRule control for other sources and DTV's app for DTV.


----------



## teejay6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20017832
> 
> 
> OK, give me a day or two to play with this. The fact that you are getting proper data back from the Lexicon means the hardware link is good as well as the comm settings.
> 
> 
> Note that I do not send commands DIRECTLY to my MC8 via the GC100. I have my Irule/GC100 sending very simple RS232 commands to my DOS based automation system, which in turn is sending the Lexicon command. I do that because I still need my old system in line. However I see no reason why it wouldn't work directly from the GC100. I'll set up a test direct from my GC100 so we both have the same setup.



Hi Glimmie: I don't know whether you have gotten chance to look at this. I am really baffled. Thinking it might be a bad cable, I bought a new straight-through serial cable, but still get the same behavior. I see status messages coming back from the Lexicon, but it won't execute commands from iTest.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffmcclan* /forum/post/20058547
> 
> 
> New DirecTV iPad app announced today. Shows channel guide - you choose shows by clicking.
> 
> 
> I just started using iRule. Can it call another iOS app for a device? This would enable iRule control for other sources and DTV's app for DTV.



Check out this link for some info on sillysot
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post19840355 

there's no need to run DirecTV's app, just embed this webpage's URL into one of your pages and you should be good to go.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lynkus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Joey, the fact that a device is attached to an IP network makes no implication that the proper code is running to control it. Every device that accepts IP control must have a process running on it to accept commands via the network. That said, iRule can send ASCII characters to any TCP port. If a device in question supports ASCII control via a TCP port (you can test via telnet), then iRule can control it.



Do they make any/some/most networked tv's,blurays,avrs that support ASCII? Or is it just a crap shoot. So if any of my devices support ASCII via a TCP port I'm good to go.


----------



## rclust

I have a new itach ir and using irule. Making good progress, but trying to use TV channel logos to jump to that channel. What is the best way to enter the channel number?


I have a Motorola DCH 6416.


Thanks


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/20059113
> 
> 
> Do they make any/some/most networked tv's,blurays,avrs that support ASCII? Or is it just a crap shoot. So if any of my devices support ASCII via a TCP port I'm good to go.



Generally just the higher end stuff will will have TCP control or RS-232 control available.


The AVR I am looking to buy is the Pioneer VSX-1120-K which can be had for under $500 and has TCP control.


My Samsung TV has an RS-232 port but it's not really for control. There are hacked firmwares that I can use with it but don't want to brick my TV at this stage.


Basically, just look at the features/specs of the equipment you are looking to buy and make sure they have the control interfaces you want.


The newer stuff can be controlled from an iPhone/iPod/iPad. If the manufacturer has an app, you should be able to control it with iRule.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/20051342
> 
> 
> So could changing the IR eye make a difference, or most of the result come from the blaster itself (I.e the global iTach blaster)
> 
> I'm really disappointed by the range of the itch blaster and willing to consider any enhancement.
> 
> 
> Thanks



It may be that you have a defective blaster - have you tried contacting Global Cache to ask them about the performance?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20058514
> 
> 
> C programmers and the I-rule developers will recognize this handy statement. I just had to change the delays on page full of channel icons, with three delays per button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With a define function you could do it just once for all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> In C you would say:
> *#define CHAN_BUTTON_DELAY 0.2*
> 
> 
> At each button command instead of putting in a delay of 0.2 you put in the name CHAN_BUTTON_DELAY or make the #define name something much shorter like CBD.
> 
> 
> Now say you want to increase that delay to 0.3. You simply edit the #define line from 0.2 to 0.3 and the complier will change any delay vault with that name to 0.3. Saves editing hundreds of commands in this case.



I agree, a way to modify all of the delays for a button or set of buttons is on the way.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffmcclan* /forum/post/20058547
> 
> 
> New DirecTV iPad app announced today. Shows channel guide - you choose shows by clicking.
> 
> 
> I just started using iRule. Can it call another iOS app for a device? This would enable iRule control for other sources and DTV's app for DTV.



We are looking at the ability to call other apps but this is really hit/miss. For example, the Sonos app can't be called by another app so while we may add this functionality it works on a case by case basis.


----------



## Glimmie

Rant on:









IR control of the Dish PVR just isn't cutting it for me. The specific area is channel selection. I'm up to three 4ms delays between buttons and it's still unreliable. Plus the time the receiver takes to switch the channels is just too long.


I was one of the first Directv adopters in 1994 and moved to Dish in 2000 because they were leading HDTV. Then there were the DirecTV HDlite years. Now they are on par both channel and picture quality wise. And they still call me every month with offers to move back.


I can just picture the Dish customer retention rep when I say the reason I'm jumping ship is the lack of ethernet control of their products. I'll bet there's not a check box for that on the lost customer report form!

Rant off:


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teejay6* /forum/post/20058801
> 
> 
> Hi Glimmie: I don't know whether you have gotten chance to look at this. I am really baffled. Thinking it might be a bad cable, I bought a new straight-through serial cable, but still get the same behavior. I see status messages coming back from the Lexicon, but it won't execute commands from iTest.



I'll test it today in with the Lexicon direct from the GC100 RS232 port.


UPDATE:


OK, in the IRULE Builder device library you should find a user device called LEXICON_MC8_RS232. This is the start of a Lexicin MC8 RS232 device. So far I put in the eight input select codes and the mute code. I tested it with full I-rule buttons built on a panel and it works. Forget I-test, not that it's bad but we now know these codes work all the way through the GUI.


1) Use serial port 1 on the Lexicon. I don't think serial port 2 on the Lexicon accepts all user commands.

2) Set the GC100 serial port for 19.2k baud, ODD parity, and flow control to NONE.

3) I used an all pins wired straight through cable and that worked so it's not a handshaking problem.


Try this and report back.


----------



## ckloss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20033032
> 
> 
> Lynkus, Sorry for the misunderstanding. I used the ion for XBMC. It is IMHO the best XBMC appliance out there
> 
> 
> For a "Control appliance" you are absolutely correct. I saw something a few days ago but can't remember where I saw it. It was basically a PC built into something the size of a wall wart.
> 
> 
> My theater (control) PC is by superlogics. Fanless, min-ITX, black box running win XP. It does have 2 video outputs. I feed the VGA output to a 20" monitor which shows status of the theater at all times (current input, current decoder, current audio enhancement, volume, mute state, etc. Doing that I hve a much reduced need for feedback to the iRule or whatever. The HDMI output feeds a port on the A/V Pocessor. I run my movie librarian on that machine (that is why I wanted two outputs) and am playing with Pictures2exe as the slideshow system.
> 
> 
> Hope that explains it better



I have been off the board for a little while, and was scrolling back through messages when I saw this one.


Barry, are you able to run a completely seperate desktop on each of the 2 video outputs on XP? Or have you extended the desktop across 2 screens, and you have full-screened XBMC on one of them, leaving the other one showing equipment status?


I've always thought it would be nice to seperate the 2 desktops so I could play movies on the HDMI output and have a screen saver running on the VGA output (for example), but I don't think I've ever seen a system that works like that...


Thanks,

--Carey


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20062200
> 
> 
> Rant on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IR control of the Dish PVR just isn't cutting it for me. The specific area is channel selection. I'm up to three 4ms delays between buttons and it's still unreliable. Plus the time the receiver takes to switch the channels is just too long.
> 
> 
> I was one of the first Directv adopters in 1994 and moved to Dish in 2000 because they were leading HDTV. Then there were the DirecTV HDlite years. Now they are on par both channel and picture quality wise. And they still call me every month with offers to move back.
> 
> 
> I can just picture the Dish customer retention rep when I say the reason I'm jumping ship is the lack of ethernet control of their products. I'll bet there's not a check box for that on the lost customer report form!
> 
> Rant off:



My most pleasant surprise yet with the Irule app is how fast my directv DVR responds to commands now. Using the supplied IR remote is maddening at times. Having switched to ethernet control, it is instant response. I wouldn't have guessed the problems that are widely reported with slow response times are IR issues. I had really considered switching to the HR24 but I will be happy sticking with my older models.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue* /forum/post/20062818
> 
> 
> My most pleasant surprise yet with the Irule app is how fast my directv DVR responds to commands now. Using the supplied IR remote is maddening at times. Having switched to ethernet control, it is instant response. I wouldn't have guessed the problems that are widely reported with slow response times are IR issues. I had really considered switching to the HR24 but I will be happy sticking with my older models.



Try the HR-24, you won't believe what you are seeing! It is well known that the HR-21 box is the slowest HD DVR Directv has ever produced, while the HR-24 is, without argument, the fastest.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20062889
> 
> 
> Try the HR-24, you won't believe what you are seeing! It is well known that the HR-21 box is the slowest HD DVR Directv has ever produced, while the HR-24 is, without argument, the fastest.



Well just how bad is the HR21? because in looking at them I really like the HR21 feature set, rack mountable, SD & HD out at same time.


Also does DirecTV allow you to connect external USB drives for more storage like Dish does?


----------



## barrygordon

I am not explaining my self too well so I will try again.


The machine I use for XBMC is an asrock ion 330. I "play" with xbmc but it is not what I use when watching movies. When I watch a movie I use the Dune player. I am playing with XBMC just to see how it is progressing. I run Dharma over windows at this time and Have run the Dharma LiveCd. Both work very well, but neither provides for the Hi def codecs such as True HD or DTS MA Hence IMHO not ready for prome time.


On my control PC I run a single desktop spread across two monitors. The top of each monitor is at 0, the left of monitor 1 (1024x768) is at 0 and the left of monitor 2 (the Projector via the AV processor 1920x1080) is at 1024 which puts it just to the right of monitor 1 aligned at the top.


My librarian sets its all its forms to be offset by x=1024 so all material appears on the Projector, including trailers.


I am starting to look at Pictures2EXE to handle slide shows. I will run it on the control PC as another app. It has a mode where it uses monitor N (N=1,2,...) to display the slideshow which is what I want. Each Slide Show will be a seperate exe with video at 1920x1080 and audio at ???? (not sure yet). The control app will launch the appropriate exe to play a given slide show. I need to work out some details for control of the slide show but I know that Pictures2Exe will allow me to do that.


Hope that explains it better


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20063092
> 
> 
> Well just how bad is the HR21? because in looking at them I really like the HR21 feature set, rack mountable, SD & HD out at same time.
> 
> 
> Also does DirecTV allow you to connect external USB drives for more storage like Dish does?



I believe you are looking at the HR21-Pro since it is rack mountable. The HR20 has built in OTA inputs. All the others you need the separate AM21 to get OTA. All outputs are active all the time on all models. You can use an external drive on all models using eSata not USB. If you use the external drive, the internal drive is not available. The HR24 is the newest model and has the fastest processor.


----------



## ckloss

Thanks Barry, I see. It's an option in the 2 programs you are using to display content on the second monitor (Librarian and pictures2exe) in a stretched desktop. That makes sense. I've always thought it was too bad that PC's are limited to 1 desktop even when they have multiple processors, video cards, etc...


I'll have to look up those programs. Is movie librarian something you created, or commercial?


----------



## barrygordon

The Movie librarian is something I wrote, as is the PC control system. Pictures2Exe is a commercial app that recently added the capability to operate on any monitor connected to the PC.


When programming for windows you get a ot of flexibility when writing your own code. Although the desktop is stretched across both monitors, you can query the monitor state and get all of the parameters for any monitor in the system. (Top, Left, Height, Width, Resolution, Frequency, etc.). You can then adjust the placemnet of images to have them appear where you want them. The Mobo I use has two identical Intel graphic processors one terminating in VGA and the other DVI. DVI is directly compatible with HDMI video via a passive connector change. When sitting in my theater it looks as if there are two independent PC's (not considering the XBMC machine which is an independent system).


If I just boot the Control system PC but don't start the control app, I have the desktop appearing across the VGA display and the Main screen. However the only time the second monitor output is visible is when the A/V Processor is set to that as input and the proj is turned on.


The AV Procesor is an Anthem avm-50v which has a Ton of input possibilities with the ability to take video from one connector and audio from another. It can handle defined 16 inputs. It has 8 HDMI inputs. you Map what you want (audio and video seperately) to each of the 16 "Inputs" and the just select what you want


----------



## lloydus

Is there anyone that convert the following hexcodes which are for a Yamagha RX-V995 received to something that can be imported as a device in iRule? An XML file??


They are also attached as a tab delimited text file.


Name Hex

Power On 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Power Off 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Acr1 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

CD 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Tuner 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

VCR1 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

LD 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

TV 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

VCR2 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Aux1 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Phono 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

E Dec 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Effect 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

A/B/c/d/e 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Tune+ 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Tune- 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Hall 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Church 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Jazz 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Rock 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Disco 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Sports 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Mono 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Theater1 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Theater2 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

P Logic 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Test 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Level 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Menu 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Up 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Down 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Left 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Right 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Menu 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

DO Menu 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

LE Menu 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e3 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Rig Menu 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Sleep 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Display 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Vol+ 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Vol- 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35

Mute 0000 006c 0022 0002 0155 00aa 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 003f 0015 05e2 0155 0055 0015 0e35


----------



## barrygordon

lloydus,


I just updated the irgen program on my web site (the-gordons.net). It is a PC program. It will generate the file you need. Read the doc on how to use it. Select the Yamaha 995 Pronto Codes2 as the input file and tell it to generate the iRule Hex file. It should be correct. Let me know since I can not test it as i do not own that device


----------



## Rich Gibson

I have a feeling that this has been asked before but having read the entire thread once and not recalling that I've seen it, I'll ask.


I've gotten my iTach and iRule working with my iPad and I'm iHappy (sorry







). I do like XBMC and prefer it over PLEX. I've run it manually on my Mac and have seen a lot of discussion here and elsewhere about using it with iRule. Unfortunately most of the discussions involve very technical jargon and strings of (to me) obscure codes.


I know you have to set up an HTTP gateway (which I understand will be phased out...see, I DO read the thread). I see where each key on the iRule panel uses some coding for each command. But that's where my understanding runs out.


Would someone please explain what's going on here? How does all this bring up the XBMC screen on one's home theater monitor? Is there a command which first brings up XBMC on your screen in full-screen mode?


Thanks, Rich


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that this has been asked before but having read the entire thread once and not recalling that I've seen it, I'll ask.
> 
> 
> I've gotten my iTach and iRule working with my iPad and I'm iHappy (sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I do like XBMC and prefer it over PLEX. I've run it manually on my Mac and have seen a lot of discussion here and elsewhere about using it with iRule. Unfortunately most of the discussions involve very technical jargon and strings of (to me) obscure codes.
> 
> 
> I know you have to set up an HTTP gateway (which I understand will be phased out...see, I DO read the thread). I see where each key on the iRule panel uses some coding for each command. But that's where my understanding runs out.
> 
> 
> Would someone please explain what's going on here? How does all this bring up the XBMC screen on one's home theater monitor? Is there a command which first brings up XBMC on your screen in full-screen mode?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich



Hi Rich,

You have to have mcecontroller running on the pc that has xbmc installed. Once it is configured it will start your xbmc. PM me if you want more info.


Alex


----------



## promona

Itai

Will it in the near future possible to set the panel/screen transitions with the option none.(no transition)

I'll wil be very grateful

Thanks

Frank


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20065185
> 
> 
> Is there anyone that convert the following hexcodes which are for a Yamagha RX-V995 received to something that can be imported as a device in iRule? An XML file??



Did you see the device upload tutorial ? If you don't have an XML editor you can just edit the XML file as if it were text, e.g. using Windows Notepad. Cut and paste your command names and codes into the example XML file.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20066320
> 
> 
> Did you see the device upload tutorial ? If you don't have an XML editor you can just edit the XML file as if it were text, e.g. using Windows Notepad. Cut and paste your command names and codes into the example XML file.



There's a free Microsoft XML editor available. I use it. Just Google "microsoft XML editor".


----------



## kriktsemaj99

I have an XML editor, but for entering device codes I find a text editor just as easy.


----------



## snodric

I have ordered a Grandview Motorized Screen and they provided me with the following information regarding the remote control. It's all 'jibberish' to me... Is anyone able to help me turn this information into the device code?


16 BIT for IR Remote Control

UP: 1111 0000 0001

STOP: 1111 0000 0010

DOWN: 1111 0000 0100




32 BIT FOR IR REMOTE CONTROL


It has 32 bits，below is the difference between 0 and 1.


1 0


3a a a 3a




A is 16 pcs of 38K carrier wave frequency



UP：11110000 00010001 11011101 11011110 (binary)

00F0 0011 00DD 00DE (hex)

STOP：11110000 00100001 11001100 11011101 (binary)

00F0 0021 00CC 00DD (hex)

DOWN：11110000 01000001 11101110 00011111 (binary)

00F0 0041 00EE 001F (hex)

MICRO-UP：11110000 10000001 11010001 01000010 (binary)

00F0 0081 00D1 0042 (hex)

MICRO-DOWN：11110001 00000001 11100001 11010011 (binary)

00F1 0001 00E1 00D3 (hex)


----------



## Glimmie

I know it can be done because some of you have put up sample images of your panels. I need to drag the panel into a paint program so I can build inset masks to upload back to Irule. I need to see all the buttons to get the dimensions right.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20066931
> 
> 
> I know it can be done because some of you have put up sample images of your panels. I need to drag the panel into a paint program so I can build inset masks to upload back to Irule. I need to see all the buttons to get the dimensions right.



On your iPhone (I assume the ipad behaves the same), press the Home and Power buttons at the same time and it will take a screen shot and store it in your camera roll. Email mail it to yourself or hook up the usb cable and grab the picture.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20067129
> 
> 
> On your iPhone (I assume the ipad behaves the same), press the Home and Power buttons at the same time and it will take a screen shot and store it in your camera roll. Email mail it to yourself or hook up the usb cable and grab the picture.



That did it







.


Thanks


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20065946
> 
> 
> Hi Rich,
> 
> You have to have mcecontroller running on the pc that has xbmc installed. Once it is configured it will start your xbmc. PM me if you want more info.
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks, but it appears this is for a PC; as I mentioned, I have a MAC. I was hoping for an explanation of how all this http gateway works. A link would be fine; it isn't necessary for someone to devote a lot of time typing if the information is available elsewhere.


Rich


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Thanks



You can also take a screenshot within the builder and crop it to size.


----------



## philtrup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/19692956
> 
> 
> Is anyone controlling a google tv with Irule? It allows multiple IP connections at the same time.



Is there any new info on IP control of a Logitech Revue Google TV box?


----------



## Raddog

Every day when I start iRule I can't connect to the gateways. I can delete the existing gateway setups and then reset up the gateways and everything works fine for that day. Once it sits idle overnight, it can't connect again. This happens on both my iPad and iPhone. Does anyone have any ideas?

It's kind of frustrating having to reset the gateways everyday.


----------



## .Capstone

For those using Global Cache gateways what's the best option to control the Samsung PN58B860 TV? I know you could obviously put an iTach with IR behind the TV, but what about controlling the TV via IP? There is a LAN connection on the back of the Samsung, but I know sometimes these aren't intended for control. Does anyone know/have any advice? A lot of my devices have a LAN connection (i.e. my Blu-Ray player), but how do I know if this is intended for control or not?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raddog* /forum/post/20072126
> 
> 
> Every day when I start iRule I can't connect to the gateways. I can delete the existing gateway setups and then reset up the gateways and everything works fine for that day. Once it sits idle overnight, it can't connect again. This happens on both my iPad and iPhone. Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> It's kind of frustrating having to reset the gateways everyday.



RU using static IP's on the gateways or DHCP?


If they are DHCP then I would say this is the problem. Set them to static IP's. I have had this problem once or twice but it has always been after a huge change to my setup from the builder.


jimi


----------



## Arizona Dan

Please forgive me if this is an old question.


The idea of using an iPOD / iPAD as a remote control sound excellent. For those who want to ease into it financially, is there an iRule app. for the PC. This way I could buy the other hardware, global cache, etc., get the software working, and then later add the iPOD / iPAD.


Dan


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arizona Dan* /forum/post/20073080
> 
> 
> Please forgive me if this is an old question.
> 
> 
> The idea of using an iPOD / iPAD as a remote control sound excellent. For those who want to ease into it financially, is there an iRule app. for the PC. This way I could buy the other hardware, global cache, etc., get the software working, and then later add the iPOD / iPAD.
> 
> 
> Dan



Well you can use the PC for development but you will need the Ipad in any case. While you could go ahead and build your interface without the Ipad, it makes learning almost impossible because you have nothing to test your work with.


I believe they offer a trial builder version for no cost that just can't save anything so you could start with this to get the feel of it.


FWEIW, I would buy the Ipad first, then the interface hardware. At least then you can test the app in action minus the actual control. And the Ipad can do so much more as well besides I-rule.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *philtrup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is there any new info on ip control of a logitech revue google tv box?



+1


----------



## Lynkus

Hey folks, I thought some others might get some use out of this device file. Some may have noticed my posts earlier this month, with regard to Xbox 360 control. The attached file contains a single set of RC6 codes, with an alternate "Start" button. In order to use the commands to control an Xbox 360 extender, you must issue the "Start" command to turn-on the Xbox 360. At that point, the Xbox 360 will power-on and immediately load into extender mode. To power-off the unit, issue the "Start" command, followed by a "Power" command. You'll need to enable non-Xbox 360 remotes, as well. There are no other customizations required.


Last night, I was pleasantly surprised to find that the controls function during DVD playback, as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Rudy A-traxx

Do you know if somewhere are listed all new devices that are IP Control compliant ?


----------



## Jim Clamage

Quote:

Originally Posted by lloydus

Do you know what command would you use to launch boxxee directly from a MCE Controller command?

_____________

Edit the MCEControl.commands file and add an entry that looks something like:



the word boxee in this example is the command that iRule will need to send to the MCEController Gateway. Obviously, you will need to change the directory to match the location of the boxee executable.


Itai

_____________

Guys,

I've done the above, now I need to add the "boxee" command to my MCE Controller Device so I can send the command via an iRule button or link. How do I export my existing device so I can edit it, add the command and then import it back?

Thanks,

Jim


Edit 2: So I searched through the iRule website and found something similar on the IR Learner Tutorial that showed how to add a command and adjust it in the properties box. Then I copied the format of the other MCE commands and that worked.


But here's the behavior I get:

1. If my HTPC is at desktop, when I hit my Boxee button, it goes immediately to Boxee...perfect.

2. If I'm already in MCE, however, hitting the Boxee button does nothing. I realize now that that's because the command is a startprocess cmd, so that makes sense.

3. So now I've coded some test buttons with MCE keyboard shortcuts that are in the MCE Controller file to move around. This works perfect for the shortcuts that are coded (ie, Videos (ctl+E), Music (ctl+M), etc.)

4. So now the question is: Is it possible to create shortcuts for MCE plugin's that I've added, like Boxee and hulu, not to mention the other "standard" items like Movies (which isn't in the MCE Controller file)?


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20072629
> 
> 
> For those using Global Cache gateways what's the best option to control the Samsung PN58B860 TV? I know you could obviously put an iTach with IR behind the TV, but what about controlling the TV via IP? There is a LAN connection on the back of the Samsung, but I know sometimes these aren't intended for control. Does anyone know/have any advice? A lot of my devices have a LAN connection (i.e. my Blu-Ray player), but how do I know if this is intended for control or not?



I am fairly sure there are no Samsung TV's that can be controlled over IP (There may be 2010 models that do but I haven't kept up with those). I have a UN55B8500 which is relatively new that does not have IP control. There is a firmware project named SamyGo that will provide that functionality (Amongst other things) that I am following at http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=Main_Page .


The other way to go may be RS-232. Some Samsung TV's had actual RS-232 ports while others have an "Ex-Link" port. If yours has the Ex-Link you can get some measure of control. You would need a special cable that you can build yourself or buy one ready made at http://www.dcables.net/Samsung-Digit...ial-Cable.aspx . The GIF file at http://www.wiremunky.com/file/documents/exlink.gif will give you the pin-outs as well as the control codes.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am fairly sure there are no Samsung TV's that can be controlled over IP (There may be 2010 models that do but I haven't kept up with those). I have a UN55B8500 which is relatively new that does not have IP control. There is a firmware project named SamyGo that will provide that functionality (Amongst other things) that I am following at http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=Main_Page .



2010 Samsung models that have an Ethernet connector can be controlled over IP. Samsung supplies an iPhone app for remote control. The protocol is proprietary, though, so you would need to use a packet sniffer to examine the dialog and see if it might be compatible with iRules requirements.


----------



## Rudy A-traxx

Little info for those to whom it could happen on the *Hex codes and CCF Pronto unrecognized* by iRule.


As with Mac, Philips has never developed software for the first Prontos (USR-5 and others) (times change  I was using an application (*Tonto*) developed by a third party and abandoned by the latter since few years.


It turns out that this application generates learned codes that do not work with iRule.

Yesterday, I went on my Windows session on my Mac, I installed ChadEdit and got the original codes of my VSX-LX70 (or rather its American version named Elite VSX 94) and pasted em via Safari Into iRule Builder.


And miraculously, the codes are accepted ...


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy A-traxx* /forum/post/20073979
> 
> 
> Do you know if somewhere are listed all new devices that are IP Control compliant ?



Thread over at Remote Central
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...thread.cgi?236


----------



## myraid

Well, I have finally taken the plunge and bought iRule. I have started playing with the builder software and overall find it very intuitive. I am coming from a Pronto background so there are some things that I am struggling with.

When it comes to macros, is there a way to move to another Page once you have assigned you macro to a button (like a jump). I know your link function can take you to other pages, but just wondering if it is possible to do this within a macro.

Essentially what I want to do is from my iPad have a home page (similar to the default) and click on a button, turn of the Bluray player, change the input on my receiver, etc, etc and then bring me to the 'Watch Bluray' page. So, for each button created, it will bring me to that set of pages.


I also have a question around the background images. Are others finding it sensitive to work when there is one in the sense that they move around easily and finicky to get back just the way you want. Maybe this is just me I think I spent 10 minutes getting the home screen backgrounds the way they were in the original.


I am loving this so far and looking forward to building many more pages.


I am still waiting for my GC100-12.


Thanks,

Shawn


----------



## Glimmie

You can put stacks of commands and delays under links just like you can with buttons.


The background image locking and manupilation is a bit buggy. What was suggested to me was to make the base background a 1,1,1,1 box. That way it won't step on other background items such as the button inset if used. Also make sure the background images are in the proper order. You can move the images up or down inthe list just like commands. For example if your base background is second in the list what ever is first will be invisible. The base should be at the top of the background list.


----------



## swe69

Can a network enabled receiver (e.g. Denon 3311CI, Yamaha A1000) function as a 'full' gateway for iRule, in the same way as a Global Cache gateway functions?


For instance, I assume that iRule can control a network enabled receiver directly over ethernet (?). So in this case a GC gateway+IR blaster is not needed for controlling the network enabled receiver; the control is purely over TCP/IP.


But, can the network receiver then control other equipment by plugging in an IR blaster to the IR out port? To put it another way, if I have a network enabled receiver, a cable box and a xbox 360, do I still need a GC gateway to control them all with iRule, or can the receiver do it all through a flasher in its IR out port?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20075189
> 
> 
> I am fairly sure there are no Samsung TV's that can be controlled over IP (There may be 2010 models that do but I haven't kept up with those). I have a UN55B8500 which is relatively new that does not have IP control. There is a firmware project named SamyGo that will provide that functionality (Amongst other things) that I am following at http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=Main_Page .
> 
> 
> The other way to go may be RS-232. Some Samsung TV's had actual RS-232 ports while others have an "Ex-Link" port. If yours has the Ex-Link you can get some measure of control. You would need a special cable that you can build yourself or buy one ready made at http://www.dcables.net/Samsung-Digit...ial-Cable.aspx . The GIF file at http://www.wiremunky.com/file/documents/exlink.gif will give you the pin-outs as well as the control codes.



I was told that the RS232 port does not have the ability to turn the TV on which is the exact same limitation of the ethernet control on the TVs. I sent an email to Samsung to confirm this because that is a deal breaker for many users if they can't turn the TV on.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swe69* /forum/post/20079078
> 
> 
> Can a network enabled receiver (e.g. Denon 3311CI, Yamaha A1000) function as a 'full' gateway for iRule, in the same way as a Global Cache gateway functions?
> 
> 
> For instance, I assume that iRule can control a network enabled receiver directly over ethernet (?). So in this case a GC gateway+IR blaster is not needed for controlling the network enabled receiver; the control is purely over TCP/IP.
> 
> 
> But, can the network receiver then control other equipment by plugging in an IR blaster to the IR out port? To put it another way, if I have a network enabled receiver, a cable box and a xbox 360, do I still need a GC gateway to control them all with iRule, or can the receiver do it all through a flasher in its IR out port?



A Gateway in iRule is any device that the app can communicate with directly. The most common are the GC series of ethernet to IR converters.


If you use the Denon, Yamaha or Onkyo receivers as Gateways you can control them directly but you can't send IR or serial commands "through" them.


With your other IR based devices you would still need an iTach or GC-100 to control IR devices.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20079515
> 
> 
> I was told that the RS232 port does not have the ability to turn the TV on which is the exact same limitation of the ethernet control on the TVs. I sent an email to Samsung to confirm this because that is a deal breaker for many users if they can't turn the TV on.



There seems to be some contention over this. Some people have said that it works for them whilst others have said that it doesn't. I haven't been able to figure out if it is model based or firmware version.


My searches have generally been for my TV model (UN55B8500) and most who own these have said that they are able to turn the TV on over RS-232.


A definitive answer from Samsung would be most welcome. Can't wait to see what they say.


----------



## barrygordon

with regard to turning things on:


I first ran into this with a Polk XM Tuner. It can be fully controlled and queried over its RS232 port, but yiou have to use IR to turn it on. I have never run into a device that would not allow you to turn it on via IR or whatever medium the device's offical remote uses (IR, RF).


The problem is that in their haste to make things green, or in their abject stupidity, they design the device such that the RS232 and IP circuitry is not energized when the unit is in standby. JUST PLAIN STUPID!


Hopefully it is a firmware design flaw and not a circuitry design flaw


----------



## myraid

Hello-

I apologize if this has been answered, but it looks like there is no way to control my Escient SE-D1 via IP control and so IR it is. I am wondering how I can use existing HEX codes for the Escient unit and add them within the builder application. Is there some way to convert them? For example the following HEX code is to Turn on the unit,

0000 0073 0000 0020 0070 0020 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0020 0010 0020 0030 0020 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0020 0020 0020 0010 0010 0020 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0020 0020 0020 0020 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0020 09BE


Can I just copy that somewhere under the Hex Code properties for each device code I want to add?


Thank you,

Shawn


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myraid* /forum/post/20081208
> 
> 
> Hello-
> 
> I apologize if this has been answered, but it looks like there is no way to control my Escient SE-D1 via IP control and so IR it is. I am wondering how I can use existing HEX codes for the Escient unit and add them within the builder application. Is there some way to convert them? For example the following HEX code is to Turn on the unit,
> 
> 0000 0073 0000 0020 0070 0020 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0020 0010 0020 0030 0020 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0020 0020 0020 0010 0010 0020 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0020 0020 0020 0020 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0020 09BE
> 
> 
> Can I just copy that somewhere under the Hex Code properties for each device code I want to add?
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Shawn



Hi Shawn. Take a look on the iRule website under advanced tutorials for uploading a device: http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials...ce-upload.html 


Good luck.

Jim


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swe69* /forum/post/20079078
> 
> 
> Can a network enabled receiver (e.g. Denon 3311CI, Yamaha A1000) function as a 'full' gateway for iRule, in the same way as a Global Cache gateway functions?
> 
> 
> For instance, I assume that iRule can control a network enabled receiver directly over ethernet (?). So in this case a GC gateway+IR blaster is not needed for controlling the network enabled receiver; the control is purely over TCP/IP.
> 
> 
> But, can the network receiver then control other equipment by plugging in an IR blaster to the IR out port? To put it another way, if I have a network enabled receiver, a cable box and a xbox 360, do I still need a GC gateway to control them all with iRule, or can the receiver do it all through a flasher in its IR out port?



Not to my knowledge.


First of all, there really is IR "standard". There are various schemes for encoding IR. Products such as universal remotes and IR gateways try to be compatible with as many as possible, but still don't cover everything.


Secondly, IR codes and network/serial codes are generally completely different. Sometimes there is some "mapping" between the network/serial codes and IR codes, such that one could transform one to the other by applying some algorithm to the data. But, again, this is different from manufacturer to manufacturer.


The IR output is just a copy of the IR input, making it convenient to pass-along signals to additional equipment.


----------



## BitBass

Anyone know if DirecTV, H24 specifically but really any of them, will now support network control? I'm encouraged by the iPad app but I'm wondering if the interface is proprietary. I can't find anything on Google so I'm guessing I'm out of luck.


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BitBass* /forum/post/20082806
> 
> 
> Anyone know if DirecTV, H24 specifically but really any of them, will now support network control?



Yes. Go back a few pages in this thread, look in the DBSTalk forum or try this: http://sillysot.com/dtv/


----------



## myraid

Thanks Jim!

Didn't see that there.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20081976
> 
> 
> Hi Shawn. Take a look on the iRule website under advanced tutorials for uploading a device: http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials...ce-upload.html
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Jim


----------



## lloydus

[quote="Jim Clamage"

4. So now the question is: Is it possible to create shortcuts for MCE plugin's that I've added, like Boxee and hulu, not to mention the other "standard" items like Movies (which isn't in the MCE Controller file)?[/QUOTE]


Not to my knowledge and I have looked.


----------



## Raddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> RU using static IP's on the gateways or DHCP?
> 
> 
> If they are DHCP then I would say this is the problem. Set them to static IP's. I have had this problem once or twice but it has always been after a huge change to my setup from the builder.
> 
> 
> jimi



Thanks Jimim. I will try it out.


----------



## ohotos

So, even though the original iPad is more than enough for iRule who will be getting the iPad 2?


----------



## myraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myraid* /forum/post/20083627
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim!
> 
> Didn't see that there.



So I am about to upload the Hex Device codes for the Escient SE-D1. I have all the codes that I will be interested in using.

My question is assuming there are a few others that I would like to add at a later time, can I edit the XML file I originally uploaded to add additional codes or will there be a duplicate?


Thanks


----------



## Rich Gibson

I've attempted to learn several commands using both the GC codes and HEX codes. I followed the instructions and the codes in both modes matched the format of some from other devices in Builder. I synced and verified the other commands still worked yet neither HEX or GC codes from the buttons respond at all. Any suggestions as to what I may have missed?


Thanks, Rich


----------



## barrygordon

Keep the original copy of the XML file you uploaded. Change it as required and then just upload it again. I don't think there is a way to download a device file, but I might be wrong.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohotos* /forum/post/20086476
> 
> 
> So, even though the original iPad is more than enough for iRule who will be getting the iPad 2?



i would if it was diff enough. pretty much i don't need the cameras. the size hd i have is fine and they didn't up that. also the faster processor is not needed for myself i feel. so i'm holding.


when the new iphone comes out i will prob upgrade that cause i have every year so far. i am rough on my phones.


----------



## jimim

Itai,


when 4.3 comes out will we be able to upgrade or do we have to wait for u to update the app first. i forgot how that worked in the past?


jimi


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Itai,
> 
> 
> when 4.3 comes out will we be able to upgrade or do we have to wait for u to update the app first. i forgot how that worked in the past?
> 
> 
> jimi



Another question itai. How will iPad2 and iOS 4.3 change the experience of irule users. I was hoping for faster app start up and gateway connection time.


----------



## lloydus

Almost every day my iPad loses it's connection to the mcecontroller gateway and I have to get up, go to the pc exit mcecontroller, and then start it again. Does this happen to others? It's the only annoying thing about irule for me. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20089747
> 
> 
> Almost every day my iPad loses it's connection to the mcecontroller gateway and I have to get up, go to the pc exit mcecontroller, and then start it again. Does this happen to others? It's the only annoying thing about irule for me. Any suggestions?



lloydus,


I am not experiencing this issue at all and I use my iRule connection to my HTPC via MCEController every day. Are you connecting via static IP or DHCP? I long ago changed all of my iRule related network connections to static IP and now I never experience gateway or WiFi connection problems...and I also get very quick (1-2 second) re-connects when switching back and forth from app to iRule on my iPad or iPhone.


Jim


Another thought: When your iPad is connected to the MCEController server are you also trying to connect to the pc from another host as well? Maybe that's overriding the iPad connection since I don't think the MCE Controller server can connect to more than 1 host at a time.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20089747
> 
> 
> Almost every day my iPad loses it's connection to the mcecontroller gateway and I have to get up, go to the pc exit mcecontroller, and then start it again. Does this happen to others? It's the only annoying thing about irule for me. Any suggestions?



I don't get that issue everyday but I do get it also. Where MCEController says it is connected but doesn't respond to any command. Exiting it and restarting solves the problem. My HTPC goes to sleep and then woken up by WOL. I wonder if that has anything to do with that.



Alex


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20090530
> 
> 
> I don't get that issue everyday but I do get it also. Where MCEController says it is connected but doesn't respond to any command. Exiting it and restarting solves the problem. My HTPC goes to sleep and then woken up by WOL. I wonder if that has anything to do with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



The sleep/WOL may be the issue...My PC doesn't sleep.


----------



## Kimmmm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20090538
> 
> 
> The sleep/WOL may be the issue...My PC doesn't sleep.



The sleep/WOL _*is*_ the issue! I had exactly the same problem and couldn't find a solution. I switched to XBMC using http which solved the problem!


----------



## Rich Gibson

I'm not having luck with the iTach learner. I have the unit working fine. I'm trying to get the unit to learn a single command. It is not reading the command although it shows it is connected at 192.168.1.15. When I try the Test IR command I get an error "The iTach unit reported an error: Invalid command. Command not found." Currently there is nothing in the "Edit View" window of iLearn but previously when I had a command showing I still got the same error when I tried "Test IR." Why would the unit not 'see' a command when nothing is changed with the unit or connections?


I could use some suggestions or help.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## osupike99

I only use MCEController to start XBMC and that's it. When it doesn't respond to commands it kinda sucks.


Alex


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20090322
> 
> 
> lloydus,
> 
> 
> I am not experiencing this issue at all and I use my iRule connection to my HTPC via MCEController every day. Are you connecting via static IP or DHCP? I long ago changed all of my iRule related network connections to static IP and now I never experience gateway or WiFi connection problems...and I also get very quick (1-2 second) re-connects when switching back and forth from app to iRule on my iPad or iPhone.
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> Another thought: When your iPad is connected to the MCEController server are you also trying to connect to the pc from another host as well? Maybe that's overriding the iPad connection since I don't think the MCE Controller server can connect to more than 1 host at a time.



the server with mcecontroller has a static IP but not my iPad. It does reconnect to gateways probably 49 times out of 50 and takes about 2 secs to do it. But when it doesn't it requires getting up, going to the PC, minimizing Media Center, shutting down mcecontroller and restarting mcecontroller. Do you think that making the ipad a static ip will make any difference?


No I never connect to mcecontroller from anything other than my iPad so I don't think it's a problem with only one connection to mcecontroller being allowed.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimmmm* /forum/post/20090722
> 
> 
> The sleep/WOL _*is*_ the issue! I had exactly the same problem and couldn't find a solution. I switched to XBMC using http which solved the problem!



Sleep/WOL *is not* the issue with my iPad losing its connection to mcecontroller. Sometimes it happens in the 10 minutes between adverts while I am watching tv. All that seems to have happened during that period is that the iPad app closed down automatically because of non-use. It does not appear to happen consistently unfortunately or else I'd be a step closer to diagnosing the problem.


PS My PC is set not to sleep.


PPS Nice (but not really) to know I am not the only person that has this issue.


Any ideas Itai?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20091909
> 
> 
> Sleep/WOL *is not* the issue with my iPad losing its connection to mcecontroller. Sometimes it happens in the 10 minutes between adverts while I am watching tv. All that seems to have happened during that period is that the iPad app closed down automatically because of non-use. It does not appear to happen consistently unfortunately or else I'd be a step closer to diagnosing the problem.
> 
> 
> PS My PC is set not to sleep.
> 
> 
> PPS Nice (but not really) to know I am not the only person that has this issue.
> 
> 
> Any ideas Itai?



with all the addl info, I think it points to your iPad dropping the connection to the mcecontroller when it closes down. If DHCP gives it a new IP address when it wakes up, it may not re-connect with mcecontroller. I would try making your iPad a static IP and see if that helps.


----------



## chiro14

I dunno if this is discussed already in this thread. But, is there two way comunication with this app. For example, is it possible to see the album artwork from MCE on the ipad? If so, does this also work with media browser?


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> with all the addl info, I think it points to your iPad dropping the connection to the mcecontroller when it closes down. If DHCP gives it a new IP address when it wakes up, it may not re-connect with mcecontroller. I would try making your iPad a static IP and see if that helps.



I just checked my router and my iPad does have a static ip so I am not sure where to go next. Is there a log on the mcecontroller that I can look to to see if it dropped the connection or if another connection got in the way?


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chiro14* /forum/post/20092851
> 
> 
> I dunno if this is discussed already in this thread. But, is there two way comunication with this app. For example, is it possible to see the album artwork from MCE on the ipad? If so, does this also work with media browser?



Not yet. A future feature they are working on


----------



## mborner

I'm hoping I can get some advice. I'm working one step at a time getting iRule up and running. I'm going to be using ethernet to control my Directv HR21. I have no problems controlling my DVR from Sillysot.com, but darn it, I cannot get iRule to fully connect to the DVR. When I say "fully" connect, what I mean is, all I get is the yellow connection icon in the bottom right of the screen. I guess it's connecting, but only partly?


The DVR's ip address is 192.168.2.XXX and is static. In iRule, I've set up a HTTP gateway using "*192.168.2.XXX:8080*" (without the quotes) I've also tried it without the "8080", no changes. I've added both devices to the gateway (*Directv HTTP remote control and Directv HTTP all channels*) I don't know if the codes work or not because I can't connect to find out.

Some more info:


1. At this time, the DVR and my router are the only gateways in my system.

2. I have no issues controlling the DVR through Sillysot.com

3. I've deleted and reinstalled the DVR gateway several times.

4. I've tried using "network" gateway but it tried to connect and fails.

5. The iPad connects successfully to my router, yet, Windows 7 can't find the iPad on the network.

6. I am able to successfully surf the web and send and receive email on the iPad.

7. The correct DVR ip address is shown successfully in my router configuration.

8. I connected the iTach IP2IR temporarily to test and the iTach worked flawlessly.

9. I can successfully ping the DVR from a windows 7 desktop.

I'm really at a loss, here, guys. It's been puzzling me for nearly 3 days.

Please help.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked my router and my iPad does have a static ip so I am not sure where to go next. Is there a log on the mcecontroller that I can look to to see if it dropped the connection or if another connection got in the way?



Don't rule out something hardware related router, bad cable, nic, or some engineered power saving feature.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20092005
> 
> 
> with all the addl info, I think it points to your iPad dropping the connection to the mcecontroller when it closes down. If DHCP gives it a new IP address when it wakes up, it may not re-connect with mcecontroller. I would try making your iPad a static IP and see if that helps.



That's not the case either. I have my ipad with static ip as well as all other computers/devices with static IPs and MCEController still loses connection. Not 100% of the time but more like 25% of the time I have to kill it and restart it.



Alex


----------



## barrygordon

osupike99.


There is a program on my website ( www.the-gordons.net ) that might be helpful to you. Go to the bottom of the home page and follow the downloads link. On the downloads page, go to the section for iRule and select the entry for the Gateway Debug Aid. Download and install the program on the PC.


This program will monitor specific ports (as set up in its ini file) on the PC it is running on. Run it on the same PC as the MCE controller and set up an ini entry to monitor the same port used by the mce controller. Make sure the mce controller is not running.


The iPad should now be able to attach to what it thinks is the mce controller. The program will show you exactly what is happening, all traffic. Once it is working and you can see valid traffic, let the ipad timeout and shut down. Start the irule app again and see hat the program says it saw as traffic.


If it works as planned it will allow you to eliminate the mce controller or point the finger at the mce controller since the mce controller is the only thing changed in the system


let me know how you make out.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20095561
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I can get some advice. I'm working one step at a time getting iRule up and running. I'm going to be using ethernet to control my Directv HR21. I have no problems controlling my DVR from Sillysot.com, but darn it, I cannot get iRule to fully connect to the DVR. When I say "fully" connect, what I mean is, all I get is the yellow connection icon in the bottom right of the screen. I guess it's connecting, but only partly?
> 
> 
> The DVR's ip address is 192.168.2.XXX and is static. In iRule, I've set up a HTTP gateway using "*192.168.2.XXX:8080*" (without the quotes) I've also tried it without the "8080", no changes. I've added both devices to the gateway (*Directv HTTP remote control and Directv HTTP all channels*) I don't know if the codes work or not because I can't connect to find out.
> 
> Some more info:
> 
> 
> 1. At this time, the DVR and my router are the only gateways in my system.
> 
> 2. I have no issues controlling the DVR through Sillysot.com
> 
> 3. I've deleted and reinstalled the DVR gateway several times.
> 
> 4. I've tried using "network" gateway but it tried to connect and fails.
> 
> 5. The iPad connects successfully to my router, yet, Windows 7 can't find the iPad on the network.
> 
> 6. I am able to successfully surf the web and send and receive email on the iPad.
> 
> 7. The correct DVR ip address is shown successfully in my router configuration.
> 
> 8. I connected the iTach IP2IR temporarily to test and the iTach worked flawlessly.
> 
> 9. I can successfully ping the DVR from a windows 7 desktop.
> 
> I'm really at a loss, here, guys. It's been puzzling me for nearly 3 days.
> 
> Please help.



Comparing what you have to what I have that is working I don't see a lot of differences. The main one being that I can find my ipod devices in my network so I would have to think this is an ipad connection issue.


I would suggest setting up your ipad with a static IP address as a first step.


Beyond that everything in your set up looks good to me, it is an http gateway, you've used the correct command sets, added the device to the gateway in irule. All if that is exactly how I have mine set up.


----------



## barrygordon

mborner,


The IP and port you are using appear to be correct from what research I have done. I can not get sillysot to work, I keep getting error on page. I do not have a DirectTV device.

I do not see the iPad in my windows network and I do not expect to as it does not use the same discovery protocols as Windows.


One problem I have seen is a need to reload the gateways on the iPad. somehow they seem to get corrupted.


Seldomseen,


Are you running on a MAC or Windows system where you can see the ipod in your network?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20098302
> 
> 
> mborner,
> 
> 
> The IP and port you are using appear to be correct from what research I have done. I can not get sillysot to work, I keep getting error on page. I do not have a DirectTV device.
> 
> I do not see the iPad in my windows network and I do not expect to as it does not use the same discovery protocols as Windows.
> 
> 
> One problem I have seen is a need to reload the gateways on the iPad. somehow they seem to get corrupted.
> 
> 
> Seldomseen,
> 
> 
> Are you running on a MAC or Windows system where you can see the ipod in your network?



I guess I should rephrase. I can see it in the logs of my router when I log in through windows. Not in "my network places" or whatever it is called. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## barrygordon

Seldomseen31,


Thank you for the clarification. I would expect them in the Router logs as IP is the great leveler in the world of computing. No matter who made the device and how they wish to be "Proprietary" IP is the same for everyone


Mborner,


In your iPad configuration do you have more than one gateway device defined? I suspect you do as the yellow status icon really means that "not all" connections have been made. If you have only one gateway device defined (the HR21) then I suspect the iPad has not yet timed out the attempt to make the connection. I suggest the following. Backup your irule configuration; then strip it down so only a single device is defined, the HR21. Then load it into the iPad and lets see what the status indicator says. It should go to red if it cannot connect to the HR21. Work with the stripped down configuration until we/you figure out what is wrong. Is there anything you need to configure on the HR21 to make it accept IP control? I guess it must be properly configured if the sillysot system can control it.


----------



## pbo

I just tried to purchase the builder app and the cart was charging $3 tax. I live in NC and we have a 7.75% sales tax. I can' really imagine what the tax is for since that is not the NC rate. It doesn't seem right to collect another states rate for an out of state customer. Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## mattd4

Does anybody use irule with 3g. I have 1 ip2ir itach and can not seem to get the the gateway configured correctly to make use of commands over 3g. Im using a linksys wrt610n router and I'm not really sure what login to use or what format to enter it in on the gateway.


----------



## barrygordon

What is it that will take the 3G signals and place them onto your LAN so they can reach the itach?


What is the route these signals will take? iPad to Cell tower to Internet to your ISP Connection to your router which has been configured to send the traffic to the correct place. And how responsive do you expect the system to be?


----------



## choboav

*Issue with motions*


All, I've searched this thread multiple times and haven't come up with a solution to my particular issue so it's time to ask the experts:


I'm using an activity with multiple commands (to setup the system) that eventually links to the "DVR1" page in "Watch TV"


I've assigned "Up" as "Volume Up" and "Down" as "Volume Down"


I tap the button to run the activity and everything is controlled properly, but motions will not work on the DVR1 page until I swipe over to DVR2 and then come back to DVR1. All pages have motions enabled. What am I doing wrong?


Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## cboengrand

*Issue with learning repeating commands*


Hello. Some remote controls to avoid mismanipulation never send twice in a row the same command. I am using a TagMcLaren Aphrodite receiver, and here is the Hex code it sends

The first time I press volume up:

0000 006B 0014 0000 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021 0CF0 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021

The second time I press volume up:

0000 006B 0012 0000 0021 0021 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021 0CF0 0021 0021 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0041 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021 0021


The receiver itself will ignore the same command received twice in a row.

This creates an obvious problem when trying to create a repeating command in iRule as trying to repeat exactly the same command does not work, it will only take the first command and then stop.


Not sure how to get around this issue?


I am currently using a Philips Pronto which has a nice way of getting around this: I have not learned the hex code from the original remote, but rather I'm using a RC5 protocol. So for volume up for instance it is RC5 21 16. It tried copying the associated code (which to me looked like hex code: 5000 0000 0000 0001 0015 0010) into the irule hex code but with no result. I don't know if iRule can manage the RC5 protocol?


Thanks


----------



## barrygordon

The HEX code 5000 0000 0000 0001 0015 0010 is a shorthand notation that is used by the pronto to expand into the full IR pattern. There are several such notations for different special codes or very common code protocols like NEC.


You are correct in that the IR Codes protocol is RC5 (the leading 5000 says that) which is a Toggle code. In toggle codes one of the bits toggles between 0 and 1 with each transmission. Since RC5 is a phase modulated code as opposed to a pulse width code it is possible that the length will change as the bit toggles. I do not believe that iRule will properly handle the RC5 code at this time but I am sure that itai will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## mborner

Barry and SeldomSeen31, thank you both for your time and effort. I was able to get it working last night for about ten minutes. I first deleted the iRule app from the iPad and reinstalled, synced, and set up the gateway. I also rebooted my HR21 DVR. I disabled DHCP in my router but then my DVR couldn't connect to the internet so I changed it back. After I set up the gateway I just happened to hit a command on the DVR page and, lo and behold, it worked! I checked all of the DVR commands and they seemed to work fine........................until I powered off the iPad and powered it back up again and came back to square one. I set the iPad's address to static and everything is working. The iPad was powered down all night and this morning, upon power up, it was still working great. One thing, though, the icon in the bottom right is still yellow. ??


Again, a special thanks to Barry and SeldomSeen31 for letting me bother them away from the forums. Guys, it's much appreciated.


Mike.


----------



## barrygordon

I believe the only way to track down the "yellow" is as I stated. You need to try configs that only have one gateway in them so you can see which one comes up red.


iTai, I suggest that when all gateways do not connect (the yellow status) that you either state which one(s) did not connect or allow someone to query the gateway connection states


----------



## Zellarman

I've noticed, if you have commands set up to a device that hasn't yet been assigned to a gateway, that youll get the yellow gateway icon.


----------



## Zellarman

I've been using iRule for a while now, and everything has gone reasonably smoothly, however I've had this one bug that's been bothering me for a while now, basically the graphics of a page (pages actually) doesn't exactly match what I'm looking at in the builder. I created two text items, "volume" and "channel" which I centered between up and down buttons, but the location of the text is shifted down in the actual GUI. It's not a biig deal, though it would be nice if this wasn't the case.


Attached are images of each. Any suggestions as to how this might be fixed would be great. I know the two pages aren't the same, but it's the same case with three pages in two different panels.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20101137
> 
> 
> I've been using iRule for a while now, and everything has gone reasonably smoothly, however I've had this one bug that's been bothering me for a while now, basically the graphics of a page (pages actually) doesn't exactly match what I'm looking at in the builder. I created two text items, "volume" and "channel" which I centered between up and down buttons, but the location of the text is shifted down in the actual GUI. It's not a biig deal, though it would be nice if this wasn't the case.
> 
> 
> Attached are images of each. Any suggestions as to how this might be fixed would be great. I know the two pages aren't the same, but it's the same case with three pages in two different panels.



Try increasing the height of the text cell to something other than 1.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20101088
> 
> 
> I've noticed, if you have commands set up to a device that hasn't yet been assigned to a gateway, that youll get the yellow gateway icon.



Thanks, I bet you're right, I hadn't thought of that. I still have 4 devices that haven't been set up yet.


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20100824
> 
> 
> I believe the only way to track down the "yellow" is as I stated. You need to try configs that only have one gateway in them so you can see which one comes up red.
> 
> 
> iTai, I suggest that when all gateways do not connect (the yellow status) that you either state which one(s) did not connect or allow someone to query the gateway connection states



Is the status icon global for all panels? Mine will change colors depending on the panel selected. I assumed that some of the commands on the page weren't working correctly rather than the possibility that it was because of another panel.


----------



## lilwheezy75

I'm trying to follow this thread and really understand the app because i want it . I want to use my iPad and iPhone to control my htPc, tv, xbox, and denon avr1911.


My htPc is for media center, blu ray and cable/dvr.


What is necessary to make this all work with this app? Do i need anything extra? If i onlywanted control over my htPc could I get away without accessories?


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilwheezy75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm trying to follow this thread and really understand the app because i want it . I want to use my iPad and iPhone to control my htPc, tv, xbox, and denon avr1911.
> 
> 
> My htPc is for media center, blu ray and cable/dvr.
> 
> 
> What is necessary to make this all work with this app? Do i need anything extra? If i onlywanted control over my htPc could I get away without accessories?



Basically you need to figure out how want to control your devices (ip, ir, rs232). Then you will need to decide what kind of network connections you have. Can you hardwire everything or do you need to use wifi at your equipment? If the component has accessible ip interface then no additional equipment needed. If you need ip or rs232 then you will need an interface form global cache to sit on your network and translate to your equipment. You will also need a license to the builder. There is a trial period. This is greatly oversimplified, but this forum can help you get started.


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20100678
> 
> 
> The HEX code 5000 0000 0000 0001 0015 0010 is a shorthand notation that is used by the pronto to expand into the full IR pattern. There are several such notations for different special codes or very common code protocols like NEC.
> 
> 
> You are correct in that the IR Codes protocol is RC5 (the leading 5000 says that) which is a Toggle code. In toggle codes one of the bits toggles between 0 and 1 with each transmission. Since RC5 is a phase modulated code as opposed to a pulse width code it is possible that the length will change as the bit toggles. I do not believe that iRule will properly handle the RC5 code at this time but I am sure that itai will correct me if I am wrong.



Barry


Thanks for your answer. I think you're right irule does not handle RC5 yet.

So how do you guys handle toggle issue?

In this case this is a real show stopper not a nice to have feature!


Thanks


----------



## barrygordon

In the old days before RC5 was properly handled, some people sent two codes all the time. The first code was the one the wanted with the toggle bit lways in the 0 state. The second code was some code that would do nothing with the toggle bit always 1. In that way the protocol was satisfied. The second code was not always the same thing but might have been dependent on what the first code was.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archizoreu* /forum/post/19607508
> 
> 
> To control your denon from IP
> 
> 
> in irulebuilder use the code network RS232/TCP from database
> 
> 
> in Irule app
> 
> 
> set your denon device on a NETWORK gateway (no http).
> 
> 
> on port 23
> 
> 
> Send code
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks for this old post archizoreu. It's what got me going with my new 3311CI. My mistake was to create an http gateway (like my DirecTV box) rather than a network gateway.


----------



## xtoyz

Does anyone know if the BD65K supports Ethernet control? If it does that would be huge for me and would keep me from having to run yet ANOTHER Cat6 throughout the house.


Thanks

Shawn


----------



## crimson1

Hello,

I have been lurking on this thread for awhile to get good ideas for my own system. I have been successful controlling IR thru an Itach ip2ir device via Niles IR hubs to the equipment in my home. I am now trying to use some RS232 controls for the Anthem AVM-20 preamp that I have. I have the Digi TS-8 portserver and it has been updated to the latest firmware. I gave it a static IP address. I am trying to configure the portservers ports to talk to my preamp. I am not sure which flavor of port to use (realport, terminal, TCP sockets, etc) there are about 10 different flavors. Once the correct port config is selected, which port is used in the network gateway for the irule? Is is the port for the portserver (defaults to 771)? Is it the port that is assigned to some port configurations (for example, TCP sockets has a "raw TCP port" available in its configuration)?


I apologize in advance if these questions are answered elsewhere, I have been searching and unable to find the answers.


Thanks


----------



## crimson1

Look like I got lucky and figured it out. The ports are configured as "TCP sockets" and the port number for the Irule gateway is the raw TCP port listed in the port profile settings. Then the next question would be how to get status responses from the device to display on irule screens. I am looking into this now. If others have tips on how to do this, I would gladly accept any advice.


Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## barrygordon

No responses possible until iRule v2.0 which is in beta


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20101944
> 
> 
> In the old days before RC5 was properly handled, some people sent two codes all the time. The first code was the one the wanted with the toggle bit lways in the 0 state. The second code was some code that would do nothing with the toggle bit always 1. In that way the protocol was satisfied. The second code was not always the same thing but might have been dependent on what the first code was.



Couls you elaborate a little bit on this approach?

I tried learning the 2 codes in 2 different buttons and then using a macro to combine them. It works but then it's really like pressing the button twice. For instance instead of channel 2 I get channel 22!

So I guess I don't know how to get the second code that does nothing (with the toggle bit in the 0 state as you put it).

Is there a logical way to address this from the Hex code?


Thanks


----------



## mborner

Hello. After finally getting my DVR set up as a gateway in iRule with everything working fine, I am now setting up my IP2IR. So far everything works excellent with the IP2IR and *all* of my components. The icon in the bottom right of the screen finally turned green. The only issue I'm having is that none of the 3 emitters that were included in the IP2IR work. With the blaster attached to *port three* it works excellent. I then moved all my devices to *port 1* in iRule to use the individual emitters and test my codes, and none of them work. I tried moving the emitters right over the receiving eye, just to the left, just below, just to the right, 3" away, 6" away, 12" away, 2 feet away, and none of the 3 emitters work on ANY of my components. I then attached a 3rd party emitter (Pronto) to *port 1* and it works *excellent*. I can even move the emitter away from the component up to about three feet and it still works! Is it possible to have 3 defective emitters? BTW, all 3 GC emitters blink when sent commands.


----------



## barrygordon

The second code is a code that will do nothing, not the same code with a changed toggle bit. Things that fill this category are dependent on what you are doing. Very often one of the cursor commands, left right up down will do. it is a hit and miss proposition.


----------



## barrygordon

My experience with the GC emitters is they have very narrow cones of transmission and must be precicely placed. What I have done is cause the same code to be issued repetitively and then play with the emitter's position till it works flawlessly. Three defective? Possible but not probable.


----------



## aymanme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20105398
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have 3 defective emitters? BTW, all 3 GC emitters blink when sent commands.



Seems unlikely, I have never had a defective emitter. You can look at them while they blink from a webcam / camcorder / digital camera (some) and you should see a white light. Use it with your regular remote to verify that your "sensing tool" works.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aymanme* /forum/post/20105519
> 
> 
> Seems unlikely, I have never had a defective emitter. You can look at them while they blink from a webcam / camcorder / digital camera (some) and you should see a white light. Use it with your regular remote to verify that your "sensing tool" works.



Thanks. Unfortunately, I cannot see IR light through a digital camera, even in a darkened room, from any of the emitters, not even the blaster that works. I've emailed GC, we'll see what they say.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I am having a little bot of an issue with "lost" commands. I have tried to troubleshoot the issue and can't really find a rhyme or reason.


On my living room music panel that has receiver and signal server devices attached to it I just had the problem. Everything powered on and input was changes in my on macro. Bit then volume wouldn't work. Green gateway light was lit and command sent icon blinked green. No response from the receiver though.


Paging to my signal page and then back to my receiver page fixes the issue. Irule does not reconnect to the gateway or at least doesn't indicate that it did.


Seems to be replicated on most of my other pages when sitting idle for a minute or so.


All devices are in static ip and I am at a loss to further diagnose the issue.


Thoughts?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Can not edit above post but on further thinking it seems limited to devices attached to my gc-100 only. My ip2sl gateway and http connection to Directv boxes do not have this problem.


Also since updating to 1.72 the panels and back buttons at the top of irule app no longer appear. Though pushing where panels used to be goes to the panels page. Back does not.


Ok. Some further testing. My 3rd gen ipod loses connection while my 1st gen behaves as above with no indication connection has been lost. My 3g also still shows panels and back buttons.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20105463
> 
> 
> My experience with the GC emitters is they have very narrow cones of transmission and must be precicely placed. What I have done is cause the same code to be issued repetitively and then play with the emitter's position till it works flawlessly. Three defective? Possible but not probable.



I agree. I got the emitters working but the alignment to the receiving eye, in my opinion, is ridiculous. I got a flashlight out and noticed that the emitter was literally. 1-2 mm off center of the receiving eye. I moved the emitter to a point *exactly* over the center of the eye, and, success. If I move the emitter 1 stinkin' mm it won't work! Talk about weak. I guess I'm just used to the power of the RFX emitters. Later, I will be taking the shells of of the emitters and installing bare "micro" emitter inside the cabinets of each component, right at the eye.


----------



## barrygordon

I put the repeat option in my IRGEN program just to allow me to keep sending an IR pattern to the iTach for just this reason.


The IR eminates from the emitter in a cone like shape. When placed right up against the receiver the diameter of the cone at the interface is very narrow. If you are a few inches back from the receiver the diameter is wider ergo placement is not as critical.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Try increasing the height of the text cell to something other than 1.



Thanks, 3 did it, had to change the button above to two, so I could move the text up one cell, before changing the button back to 3. It all looks the same in builder, and in the app now too, for a change. The buttons above and below overlap the text, but it syncs and works just fine. I guess it's a little bit of a bug, but luckily the work around was easy enough.


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20105447
> 
> 
> The second code is a code that will do nothing, not the same code with a changed toggle bit. Things that fill this category are dependent on what you are doing. Very often one of the cursor commands, left right up down will do. it is a hit and miss proposition.



so in other words, once I have the first code, how do I figure out the second code (that does nothing)?

It there a simple way of finding / building it?


Thanks


----------



## barrygordon

no, mostly thought and some trial and error. For example in an STB/DVR the Day+/- and Page+/- generally do nothing unless you are in a particular screen (the Guide). For changing channels if you can have an odd number in the macro then it will be fine. You can always add leading zeros. sometimes the cursor OK can be used.


Try combinations using your normal remote.


----------



## lilwheezy75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/20101662
> 
> 
> Basically you need to figure out how want to control your devices (ip, ir, rs232). Then you will need to decide what kind of network connections you have. Can you hardwire everything or do you need to use wifi at your equipment? If the component has accessible ip interface then no additional equipment needed. If you need ip or rs232 then you will need an interface form global cache to sit on your network and translate to your equipment. You will also need a license to the builder. There is a trial period. This is greatly oversimplified, but this forum can help you get started.



Okay so if i was to look for this information how would i go about finding it?


My tv has no network or rs232 interface so im almost certain i would have to go ir but i will be upgrading inthe future so im not worried at all about that currently. (i would like to not have to buy extra equipment now even if that limits usability alittle.)


My htpc and xbox are hardwired through ethernet so does that mean im looking for integrated ip interface?


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbo* /forum/post/20098981
> 
> 
> I just tried to purchase the builder app and the cart was charging $3 tax. I live in NC and we have a 7.75% sales tax. I can' really imagine what the tax is for since that is not the NC rate. It doesn't seem right to collect another states rate for an out of state customer. Anyone have thoughts on this?



I had the same thing (I'm from NC too). I contacted iRule support and they "Fixed" it for me.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20108993
> 
> 
> Thanks, 3 did it, had to change the button above to two, so I could move the text up one cell, before changing the button back to 3. It all looks the same in builder, and in the app now too, for a change. The buttons above and below overlap the text, but it syncs and works just fine. I guess it's a little bit of a bug, but luckily the work around was easy enough.



I don't think its a bug... Suggestion: When you are laying out buttons on a page, set the "layer" to "foreground layer". This will create a grid. Place a button or label on the grid and click on it to highlight it's width/height so when you place buttons and labels near each other you can see where they overlap. In my designs I try to have zero overlap to prevent button press "confusion" and subsequent inconsistent layout results. when you are done with the layout, set the layer back to "all layers" and "save" to see how it will look on your device.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20105748
> 
> 
> Thanks. Unfortunately, I cannot see IR light through a digital camera, even in a darkened room, from any of the emitters, not even the blaster that works. I've emailed GC, we'll see what they say.



Radio Shack used to sell an IR viewing card. It had a strip that glowed when exposed to IR light. Not sure if they still carry it but I'm sure there are other sources on the WEB.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20108993
> 
> 
> Thanks, 3 did it, had to change the button above to two, so I could move the text up one cell, before changing the button back to 3. It all looks the same in builder, and in the app now too, for a change. The buttons above and below overlap the text, but it syncs and works just fine. I guess it's a little bit of a bug, but luckily the work around was easy enough.



The discrepancy you are referring to has to do with how the font is rendered in the web browser compared with how it is rendered in the app. We know there are some issues that typically have to do when the font height is larger than the cell height.


The workaround you are using is the best way to solve this issue.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20105398
> 
> 
> Hello. After finally getting my DVR set up as a gateway in iRule with everything working fine, I am now setting up my IP2IR. So far everything works excellent with the IP2IR and *all* of my components. The icon in the bottom right of the screen finally turned green. The only issue I'm having is that none of the 3 emitters that were included in the IP2IR work. With the blaster attached to *port three* it works excellent. I then moved all my devices to *port 1* in iRule to use the individual emitters and test my codes, and none of them work. I tried moving the emitters right over the receiving eye, just to the left, just below, just to the right, 3" away, 6" away, 12" away, 2 feet away, and none of the 3 emitters work on ANY of my components. I then attached a 3rd party emitter (Pronto) to *port 1* and it works *excellent*. I can even move the emitter away from the component up to about three feet and it still works! Is it possible to have 3 defective emitters? BTW, all 3 GC emitters blink when sent commands.



I have never heard of three bad emitters but if you got your gear from us drop us a line and we will make it right. Also, the emitters (not blasters) should be right over the IR receiver on the device.


----------



## rclust




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/19424234
> 
> 
> no, the online version of the builder is the only version, and what you were doing with the backgrounds is the only way to change them currently - one at a time. i agree it can be a little jumpy/glitchy but as a relatively new user (two-ish weeks) i _can_ say that like any software, with a little bit of time and practice, your speed and ease of use will increase. one thing i've figured out specifically, in regards to getting rid of some of the jumpiness is to always select an item before you expand/contract it.
> 
> 
> with that being said, i have been thinking about starting a list of usability features i'd like to see in the builder, then posting it once i've got them all together, and see how many other people feel the same way, and if Itai has any thoughts on any of them. here are some of them off the top of my head...
> 
> 
> 1. ability to set a "system wide" background, as mentioned above
> 
> 
> 2. more keyboard uses. specifically, the ability to use the arrow keys to move a graphic element around the layout, once the element has been selected.
> 
> 
> 3. multiselects using shift/ctrl+click/arrow, in both the layout pane and the tree panes, to allow for multiple deletes, moves, delay ads, or whatever else may apply, at the same time.
> 
> 
> 4. the ability to copy/move pages, entrances, motions, and gestures between panels. for instance, say i set up two related pages in two separate panels, with one page in each panel and a link in each page to jump back and forth between the two. i then decide that i'd like to try the pages combined, as one panel with two pages, to see if i like it that way better. the copy (duplicate) panel, while useful elsewhere, is of no help here. i'd like to be able to cut or copy the page from panel b, and paste it into panel a, to go along with the page thats already in panel a. same goes for the rest of the panel elements. if, through a lot of trial and error, i get my gestures set up just the way i like them for a certain activity (panel), and those same gestures can apply to another activity (panel) that uses the same device, it'd be nice if i could just copy that gestures setup from panel a, into panel b.
> 
> 
> these are all i can think of right now, with number 4 being the most important/useful in my eyes. i know others have cropped up in the past and i'm sure they'll crop up again as i continue to design. if any or all of these have been discussed in the past, i apologize. while i've read much of this thread over the past month through researching specific issues, i admit i've not read it cover to cover.



I would like to add my ideas that need to be improved in the web I/F of iBuilder.


A way to change the default delay time. I have to change it every time I use a delay.


A way to create channel numbers as objects that can be easily changed and shared between pages.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rclust* /forum/post/20111699
> 
> 
> I would like to add my ideas that need to be improved in the web I/F of iBuilder.
> 
> 
> A way to change the default delay time. I have to change it every time I use a delay.



I have suggested to Irule they make the delay value a variable. For simplicity say we name the channel number button delay value as "cn" instead of 0.3. Then somewhere in the builder we define cn= 0.3. So anywhere you entered a cn the delay will equal 0.3. Now lets say after a week of usage you find 0.3 too short and are getting errors. You want to increase it to 0.4.


Well as of now you have to edit the delay in every TV channel icon times the number of buttons. So if you have 100 channels defined and each requires three digits, that's 300 delay values you have to manually edit!


With a variable you just have to change the cn= 0.3 to cn=0.4 in one place and all the delays named cn will change to 0.4.


----------



## mclean54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xtoyz* /forum/post/20102963
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the BD65K supports Ethernet control? If it does that would be huge for me and would keep me from having to run yet ANOTHER Cat6 throughout the house.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shawn



I am also intrested in IP control for Apple TV and Panasonic DMP-BD65 Blu-Ray Disc Player. I down loaded Apple TV Media server & Panasonic Blue Ray all models from Device browse Irule builder.

When I click on the + to unfold the device tree it shows Global Cache Codes, Hex Codes, Network Codes & Database Codes.

question #1: is what are the uses of Database Codes?

question #2: under both devices only the Database Codes has + infront of it & have commands description (but under properties the data field is blank!). I tried use these commands under network or HTTP gateways non worked. Are these real commands?

question #3: Is there is an IP control for Panasonic DMP-BD65? The Apple TV should has an IP control since other apps (e.g. Remote app) control Apple TV via WiFi. But does any one know the codes?


----------



## Rew452

Well folks I finally purchased a iPad since they lowered the price to clear the old models out and this morning I purchase iRule Builder! YA!


I have a lot to learn to setup iRule so I will be needing some help from you all.


One thing I have already encountered is I still hit the Try or Buy screen when I go to the Builder web site. What web address do I use?


Also, what web browser is the best to use since IE8 is not preferred with builder?


Thanks

Rew


----------



## barrygordon

1) Database codes are precanned IR codes from a Proprietary data base that the iRule people have licensed


2) If there is a plus in front of the code type then there are entries, no plus then that code type is empty


3) I am not sure if the Panasonic BD players can be controlled over IP check with Panasonic.


----------



## pbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20110627
> 
> 
> I had the same thing (I'm from NC too). I contacted iRule support and they "Fixed" it for me.



Thanks Steve...I will do just that.....


Paul


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20112692
> 
> 
> I have suggested to Irule they make the delay value a variable. For simplicity say we name the channel number button delay value as "cn" instead of 0.3. Then somewhere in the builder we define cn= 0.3. So anywhere you entered a cn the delay will equal 0.3. Now lets say after a week of usage you find 0.3 too short and are getting errors. You want to increase it to 0.4.
> 
> 
> Well as of now you have to edit the delay in every TV channel icon times the number of buttons. So if you have 100 channels defined and each requires three digits, that's 300 delay values you have to manually edit!
> 
> 
> With a variable you just have to change the cn= 0.3 to cn=0.4 in one place and all the delays named cn will change to 0.4.



Better still the delay should be a part of each command with a user definable default value. That would save the trouble of both creating the delay element and assigning a value to it.


----------



## bwade913

So I just bought a Denon AVR-311CI partly because it has a reputation for a good network control interface. It's a major disappointment to discover that it only supports one network gateway connection at a time. My use case involves multiple irule remotes around the house so I'm going to have to revert to IR control with the iTach.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Better still the delay should be a part of each command with a user definable default value. That would save the trouble of both creating the delay element and assigning a value to it.



Not really better - what if you don't want a delay?


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20114794
> 
> 
> Not really better - what if you don't want a delay?



Set the delay to zero in that case.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/20114783
> 
> 
> So I just bought a Denon AVR-311CI partly because it has a reputation for a good network control interface. It's a major disappointment to discover that it only supports one network gateway connection at a time. My use case involves multiple irule remotes around the house so I'm going to have to revert to IR control with the iTach.



iRule does not lock the gateway connection so you should be OK. I can use iRule and another socket application that I wrote that connects and sends messages asynchronously. There are applications out there that will lock the connection which is very bad.


Never the less Denon network interface is problematic at the very best.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/20114848
> 
> 
> iRule does not lock the gateway connection so you should be OK. I can use iRule and another socket application that I wrote that connects and sends messages asynchronously. There are applications out there that will lock the connection which is very bad.
> 
> 
> Never the less Denon network interface is problematic at the very best.



My comment was based on repeated experimentation. If one irule remote is connected to the Denon network interface, a second remote will not connect until the first remote is shut down. I did find that you can use the irule app and the Denon app at the same time, but not two irule apps.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/20114875
> 
> 
> My comment was based on repeated experimentation. If one irule remote is connected to the Denon network interface, a second remote will not connect until the first remote is shut down. I did find that you can use the irule app and the Denon app at the same time, but not two irule apps.



Then thats a funky implementation of iRule since we both confirmed that two different apps can use the Denon at the same time.


I suspect thats something that iRule should be able to fix.


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/20113270
> 
> 
> Well folks I finally purchased a iPad since they lowered the price to clear the old models out and this morning I purchase iRule Builder! YA!
> 
> 
> I have a lot to learn to setup iRule so I will be needing some help from you all.
> 
> 
> One thing I have already encountered is I still hit the Try or Buy screen when I go to the Builder web site. What web address do I use?
> 
> 
> Also, what web browser is the best to use since IE8 is not preferred with builder?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



Google Chrome seems to be the preferred browser. You will find out quickly that the others don't work well.


There is a link for the builder on the irule site:

http://www.iruleathome.com/irule-builder.html 


Good luck with the build


----------



## jimim

Hopefully nobody minds me posting this but I'm selling my iPad if anyone is interested. Not a scratch or blemish on it and still under warranty. I have other details. Pm me if interested.


----------



## Rich Gibson

I'm anticipating the delivery of an Integra DTR 40.2 tomorrow and wondered if someone could point me in the direction of learning how to control it through IP instead of IR.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mclean54* /forum/post/20113067
> 
> 
> I am also intrested in IP control for Apple TV and Panasonic DMP-BD65 Blu-Ray Disc Player. I down loaded Apple TV Media server & Panasonic Blue Ray all models from Device browse Irule builder.
> 
> When I click on the + to unfold the device tree it shows Global Cache Codes, Hex Codes, Network Codes & Database Codes.
> 
> question #1: is what are the uses of Database Codes?
> 
> question #2: under both devices only the Database Codes has + infront of it & have commands description (but under properties the data field is blank!). I tried use these commands under network or HTTP gateways non worked. Are these real commands?
> 
> question #3: Is there is an IP control for Panasonic DMP-BD65? The Apple TV should has an IP control since other apps (e.g. Remote app) control Apple TV via WiFi. But does any one know the codes?



It looks as though the Panasonic DMP-BD65 is not able to be controlled over the network. You'll have to use IR for it.


For the AppleTV I would recommend installing XBMC on it and using the HTTP control codes for XBMC. You can Google to find instructions for your particular model of AppleTV.


----------



## barrygordon

I am not sure if denon uses straight TCP on 23 (IIRC it does) or an HTTP protocol.If it uses HTTP then suspect it may be one of the HTTP clauses that irule uses to talk to the denon. Also they may be using HTTP 1.1 or HTTP 1.0. IIRC HTTP 1.0 will close the connection after each message whiel HTTP 1.1 will leave it open (connected) In http 1.1 there is a clause to cause the server (the denon) to close the connection or leave it open.


If someone could sniff out what the denon IP app does vs the iRule app, I am sure the issue can be resolved.


If it is TCP on port 23 then Denon will do what it wants a usual. Port 23 is normally the telnet port but a lot of mfg's use it without establishing a Telnet session. I wonder what would happen if you sent a telnet close or disconnect command to the denon. Would it then accept another device connecting. If so then every command sequence (single or macro) could end with a disconnect.


----------



## mtbdudex

Itai;

Hello - it's been a while since we've talked

(everyone, Itai was kind enough to let me visit his HT twice in early 2008 as I was in process building mine)


My wife and I are new to the iPhone party, we just got Verizon iPhone4's a few weeks back.

Plus, we will be getting the iPad2 come Friday 3/11, 5pm I'll be at the Novi store in line.....See ya there?


So, then I'll be looking at your iRule remote solution for my basement HT, so this is more than a casual "hello".

( Over 500k hits on this thread! wow.)


Currently I have a Harmony 890 RF/IR, it works decently but there are some things I just cannot control/access due to IR commands not there but RS232 has them (for my PJ, Sony VPLVW60).


OT:

Nick (NGiovas) is trying to have a HEMI meet in April/May http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1316464 .


I volunteered my home and HT to host it, nothing is finalized yet but this would be great chance for you to show local people the iRule product also....


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilwheezy75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so if i was to look for this information how would i go about finding it?
> 
> 
> My tv has no network or rs232 interface so im almost certain i would have to go ir but i will be upgrading inthe future so im not worried at all about that currently. (i would like to not have to buy extra equipment now even if that limits usability alittle.)
> 
> 
> My htpc and xbox are hardwired through ethernet so does that mean im looking for integrated ip interface?



Go to the manufacturer's tech support, search the web, or bust out the owner's manual and see what you can find. Remote central is a good source also. A majority of the remotes on the market today are ir. IP control is slowly being adopted.


I'm not sure about the xbox, but the htpc depends on what you are running. If your running xbmc, plex, or something with a http interface, then your in luck. Just go through the tutorials on the irule website, setup an account, and you'll be off and running. You will have to put in some work into building your interface, but once it's done it's nice.


Need more details.


----------



## lilwheezy75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/20116030
> 
> 
> Go to the manufacturer's tech support, search the web, or bust out the owner's manual and see what you can find. Remote central is a good source also. A majority of the remotes on the market today are ir. IP control is slowly being adopted.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the xbox, but the htpc depends on what you are running. If your running xbmc, plex, or something with a http interface, then your in luck. Just go through the tutorials on the irule website, setup an account, and you'll be off and running. You will have to put in some work into building your interface, but once it's done it's nice.
> 
> 
> Need more details.



Well i start in one place, my htPc as it is my main device being controlled via remote. My tv I can turn on and off wit it's physical remote or by button so no worries, xbox I don't really use for much else but gaming anyway.


My computer uses windows media center, media browser, and total media theater 5. All programs I hope to control. Ill check out the website and see what happens i just didn't want to have to pay and end up out of luck.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/20114819
> 
> 
> Set the delay to zero in that case.



Well, I may want to have a delay, as I do use them, and the default of .2 seems to be fine where I need them. So what are you proposing? That I set a default value of 0 seconds for a delay that unnecessarily gets inserted with every command, and then have to overide the 0 in every case that I do wnat a delay? This is something I could do without. I think the idea of creating specific predetermined delays is a good one, where a person could change one predetermined delay globally by redefining it, but to put a delay in as part of every command just seems silly to me.


----------



## Nosoforos

When I noticed this video of a new GUI from Crestron:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvUKB...layer_embedded 

It made me think of iRule- as in: I would love it if iRule would be more focused on the GUI side of things. Now some may just call this eye candy, but I personally think that this could be a differentiating feature to stand out from the crowd. I have no idea if it's possible, but it would be great to have a standard set of animations and transitions etc to juice up our remote interfaces. If people just love to use iRule because it looks awesome, I think it could mean a lot more users. Anyway, I would love to have a lot more eyecandy and I'm curious to hear if the developers have any plans on that level.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue* /forum/post/20115400
> 
> 
> Google Chrome seems to be the preferred browser. You will find out quickly that the others don't work well.
> 
> 
> There is a link for the builder on the irule site:
> 
> http://www.iruleathome.com/irule-builder.html
> 
> 
> Good luck with the build



Thanks kindly for your response. I did install Chrome but even though I purchased the builder licence it still has me as a Try user. How do I get to the licensed version?


Any ideas?


Thanks again

Rew


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/20114762
> 
> 
> Better still the delay should be a part of each command with a user definable default value. That would save the trouble of both creating the delay element and assigning a value to it.



The issue with that is it's one more parameter you need to deal with when adding commands. I prefer the default delay to be off or missing and add it as needed just like it is.


Not everyone here has experienced the delay problem on the scale I have. The reason is I built several pages with over 200 TV channel icons. The Dish box needs a delay between each number pressed and each channel is three or four digits. As it stands now, changing the delay for all these commands is a royal PITA.


----------



## RayoVac329

O.K. so I have to ask... I just started reading the 122 pages of this thread.


For those using the iPad... how do you like it as a remote??? I don't own one, but do I have an iPhone 4. I had a Pronto 9600 I really liked, but it was at what I felt was on the bigger end of what I wanted size wise in a remote.


For regular daily use, PVR watching etc. is the iPad really a suitable device?


For those using one, give me your thoughts!


Thanks,


Rayo


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayoVac329* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> O.K. so I have to ask... I just started reading the 122 pages of this thread.
> 
> 
> For those using the iPad... how do you like it as a remote??? I don't own one, but do I have an iPhone 4. I had a Pronto 9600 I really liked, but it was at what I felt was on the bigger end of what I wanted size wise in a remote.
> 
> 
> For regular daily use, PVR watching etc. is the iPad really a suitable device?
> 
> 
> For those using one, give me your thoughts!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Rayo



I've been using it as the primary remote for 8 months now and love it. I don't mind the size at all. I'm not a channel surfer btw. I have my fav channels as macros and that's it. I also use 2 other old iPhones throughout the house when the pad is in seine else hands.


----------



## barrygordon

But the iPad is physically bigger than the Philips pronto 9600 and for that matter the 9800 so I guess I don't understand (or did I misread and you are referring to the iPad's size?).


My theater still runs on the Pronto 9800. I use the iPad more as an exploratory tool and am really waiting for version 2.0 with 2-way comms.


My biggest issue with all of the mobile based device (iPad, iPod, Android based) remotes is the lack of hard buttons. When lying in bed I rarely had to look at the 9600. I could do 90% of TV adjusting using feel alone.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/20116690
> 
> 
> Thanks kindly for your response. I did install Chrome but even though I purchased the builder licence it still has me as a Try user. How do I get to the licensed version?
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Rew



You need to log into gmail. The builder uses your gmail account to authenticate you. If there is a conflict between the email address you bought with and your gmail account, contact iRule support and they will sync everything up for you (This happened to me and was fixed VERY quickly).


From the buy now page at iruleathome:

Warning: the iRule Builder uses a Google account (Gmail) to log in. Make sure that you complete your purchase of the iRule Builder license using your Gmail email account. Your Gmail account will be your username and password to log into the iRule Builder.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20117586
> 
> 
> My biggest issue with all of the mobile based device (iPad, iPod, Android based) remotes is the lack of hard buttons. When lying in bed I rarely had to look at the 9600. I could do 90% of TV adjusting using feel alone.



Ditto that! I would like a knob with a momentary switch built in. I added this to my old touchscreens. Beats using a mouse or trackball for simple level adjustments. But I guess we will never see that on an Apple product. They seem to like the idea of a clean flat surface and use the touchscreen for everything. I'm a bit surprised they don't reserve a portion of the screen no app programmer can ever use for their home button!


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20118697
> 
> 
> You need to log into gmail. The builder uses your gmail account to authenticate you. If there is a conflict between the email address you bought with and your gmail account, contact iRule support and they will sync everything up for you (This happened to me and was fixed VERY quickly).
> 
> 
> From the buy now page at iruleathome:
> 
> Warning: the iRule Builder uses a Google account (Gmail) to log in. Make sure that you complete your purchase of the iRule Builder license using your Gmail email account. Your Gmail account will be your username and password to log into the iRule Builder.



I had to create a Google account when I purchased and am currently logged in when I go to the builder page. It still shows me the TRY or BUY options and the time is counting down on the TRY for 14 days counter.


????


Thanks

Rew


----------



## ohotos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I had to create a Google account when I purchased and am currently logged in when I go to the builder page. It still shows me the TRY or BUY options and the time is counting down on the TRY for 14 days counter.
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



If I remember correctly I think they originally linked my license to the email account that was linked to my paypal account that I used for payment and that was not my gmail account. Maybe you're in the same case? I just contacted support and they switched my license to the correct account.


----------



## RayoVac329




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20117586
> 
> 
> But the iPad is physically bigger than the Philips pronto 9600 and for that matter the 9800 so I guess I don't understand (or did I misread and you are referring to the iPad's size?).
> 
> 
> My theater still runs on the Pronto 9800. I use the iPad more as an exploratory tool and am really waiting for version 2.0 with 2-way comms.
> 
> 
> My biggest issue with all of the mobile based device (iPad, iPod, Android based) remotes is the lack of hard buttons. When lying in bed I rarely had to look at the 9600. I could do 90% of TV adjusting using feel alone.



How do you guys deal with the initial "Pickup" action. Meaning, with a remote like the 9600... I pick it up, the sensor kicks on the backlight and I am ready to go. No home button to push to wake it up, no swipe required afterward etc. Since I don't own an iPad, can you just pick it up and have buttons at the ready or do you have to push the home button first? And for folks using a Touch same question.


Rayo


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayoVac329* /forum/post/20119405
> 
> 
> How do you guys deal with the initial "Pickup" action. Meaning, with a remote like the 9600... I pick it up, the sensor kicks on the backlight and I am ready to go. No home button to push to wake it up, no swipe required afterward etc. Since I don't own an iPad, can you just pick it up and have buttons at the ready or do you have to push the home button first? And for folks using a Touch same question.
> 
> 
> Rayo



The Ipad stays right where you left it. I haven't found a way to set up a screen saver yet. It's not just the battery life, but in a dark theater the bright screen is a problem.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayoVac329* /forum/post/20119405
> 
> 
> How do you guys deal with the initial "Pickup" action. Meaning, with a remote like the 9600... I pick it up, the sensor kicks on the backlight and I am ready to go. No home button to push to wake it up, no swipe required afterward etc. Since I don't own an iPad, can you just pick it up and have buttons at the ready or do you have to push the home button first? And for folks using a Touch same question.
> 
> 
> Rayo



You can disable slidelock in the iRule app, however, you are left with a GUI that never shuts off, which leads to deminished battery life. Your only other option is to jailbreak your ipad and use Cydia's "screen dimmer" app. I'm sure there are other jailbroken apps, also.


----------



## xtoyz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/17476296
> 
> 
> OK, here's some food-for-thought. This is just a work-in-progress, but here's a first swag at a DirecTV RC32-style HR22 GUI for iRule...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I played with it, I remembered I don't really even like the DirecTV remote that much, so I think the next set will be more generic in design, more Tivo-like, and part of a larger matching set.
> 
> 
> SC



Can someone explain to me how I can take the above images and use them for my remote?


----------



## mclean54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20115685
> 
> 
> It looks as though the Panasonic DMP-BD65 is not able to be controlled over the network. You'll have to use IR for it.
> 
> 
> For the AppleTV I would recommend installing XBMC on it and using the HTTP control codes for XBMC. You can Google to find instructions for your particular model of AppleTV.



Thank you for the advice. I will try to install XMBC on appletv.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayoVac329* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> O.K. so I have to ask... I just started reading the 122 pages of this thread.
> 
> 
> For those using the iPad... how do you like it as a remote??? I don't own one, but do I have an iPhone 4. I had a Pronto 9600 I really liked, but it was at what I felt was on the bigger end of what I wanted size wise in a remote.
> 
> 
> For regular daily use, PVR watching etc. is the iPad really a suitable device?
> 
> 
> For those using one, give me your thoughts!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Rayo



It's my only remote and much preferable to my wife's iPhone because there's so much more space for buttons.


----------



## RayoVac329




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20120664
> 
> 
> It's my only remote and much preferable to my wife's iPhone because there's so much more space for buttons.



So then are you allowing iRule to keep the screen on all the time and if so, how long before you need a re-charge, or do you have an iPad dock somewhere close by to leave it in?


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/20104819
> 
> 
> Couls you elaborate a little bit on this approach?
> 
> I tried learning the 2 codes in 2 different buttons and then using a macro to combine them. It works but then it's really like pressing the button twice. For instance instead of channel 2 I get channel 22!
> 
> So I guess I don't know how to get the second code that does nothing (with the toggle bit in the 0 state as you put it).
> 
> Is there a logical way to address this from the Hex code?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Any idea on how to emulate RC5, as I'm completely stuck here? I don't know how to create a zero code...


Thanks


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohotos* /forum/post/20119152
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly I think they originally linked my license to the email account that was linked to my paypal account that I used for payment and that was not my gmail account. Maybe you're in the same case? I just contacted support and they switched my license to the correct account.



Thanks!

All is well now. It seems thats what happened to me as well.

Contacted support and they got it set right now.


Rew


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayoVac329* /forum/post/20120872
> 
> 
> So then are you allowing iRule to keep the screen on all the time and if so, how long before you need a re-charge, or do you have an iPad dock somewhere close by to leave it in?



You get around 10 hours of use out of the iPad before it needs a charge (I just plug it in every night just before going to bed whether it needs it or not) so unless you watch TV all day you won't run out.


In my case, I let the iPad sleep when not in use (Just press the sleep button) and turn it on when required. It only takes a few seconds to turn it on and get back to where you were before and you can anticipate when it will be needed. About the only time I use the original Direct TV remote is when a call comes in and I need to pause quickly.


Hmmm. I wonder if I could place a button on the coffee table hooked up to a Insteon contact sensor that my iMac could monitor and then send the pause command to the DTV box? Now THAT could work.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayoVac329* /forum/post/20119405
> 
> 
> How do you guys deal with the initial "Pickup" action.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20119524
> 
> 
> Your only other option is to jailbreak your ipad and use Cydia's "screen dimmer" app. I'm sure there are other jailbroken apps, also.



+1 for jailbreak and screen dimmer. ever since i started using screen dimmer, and especially since it gained the ability to use the accelerometer, my irule experience has gotten worlds better. all i have to do is touch the screen or pick up the device and it comes back to life, unlocked, gateways connected, and ready to use. then after i don't touch the screen or move/shake the device for 20 seconds, the screen turns itself back off. when i first started with irule it was such a hassle every time i wanted to bump the volume a notch or two, to have to pick up device, press home button, slide to unlock, wait while gateways connect, and finally... adjust volume. now it's just pick up device, adjust volume. no different than with my harmony, or your pronto, or pretty much any other remote out there.


----------



## fsrenduro

Couldn't find a specific answer to this question although it seems to have been asked in the past. Can iRule control the Verizon (Motorola) FIOS HD boxes via IP?


Verizon offers an iPhone/iPad app that allows you to do it over your Verizon Wi-Fi network thru the coax connection. This is fine but that's all I can control with the app and would have to go between that and iRule to control my system. I also DO NOT want to use ANY IR blasters.


Just curious if anyone is doing this.


----------



## barrygordon

Improvement suggestion:


When backing up an iRule configuration, the name given to the backup referrent is of the form "iRule Builder Backup Mar 9 2011, 5-28-37 PM.irl". The text portion "5-28-37 PM" looks like it represents the time stamp of the save. This entry was made at 12:28 PM. It would be nice if the title of the backup contain an understandable time stamp. Also an option to supply a name (to be used in lieu of or in addition to "iRule Builder Backup") would be appreciated


----------



## jwa1d62

@absolootbs -


I like what you have done!


How would you recommend jailbreaking?


-many thanks!


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20122954
> 
> 
> ...Also an option to supply a name (to be used in lieu of or in addition to "iRule Builder Backup") would be appreciated



You can type anything you want over the offered name. Is that not good enough?


----------



## barrygordon

I think you are confusing save with backup. What you say is correct for save, however it is not the way backup works. I know I can always change it after I save the backup referent. However it is not an important desire as you point out, But I would like the time of save (backup) to be a little more rational


----------



## Spartan94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/20121727
> 
> 
> +1 for jailbreak and screen dimmer. ever since i started using screen dimmer, and especially since it gained the ability to use the accelerometer, my irule experience has gotten worlds better. all i have to do is touch the screen or pick up the device and it comes back to life, unlocked, gateways connected, and ready to use. then after i don't touch the screen or move/shake the device for 20 seconds, the screen turns itself back off. when i first started with irule it was such a hassle every time i wanted to bump the volume a notch or two, to have to pick up device, press home button, slide to unlock, wait while gateways connect, and finally... adjust volume. now it's just pick up device, adjust volume. no different than with my harmony, or your pronto, or pretty much any other remote out there.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwa1d62* /forum/post/20123034
> 
> 
> @absolootbs -
> 
> 
> I like what you have done!
> 
> 
> How would you recommend jailbreaking?
> 
> 
> -many thanks!



I agree! This sounds amazing! When I had a 1st gen iTouch I jailbroke it, but that device is long gone now. Care to share the process?


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20115811
> 
> 
> I am not sure if denon uses straight TCP on 23 (IIRC it does) or an HTTP protocol.If it uses HTTP then suspect it may be one of the HTTP clauses that irule uses to talk to the denon. Also they may be using HTTP 1.1 or HTTP 1.0. IIRC HTTP 1.0 will close the connection after each message whiel HTTP 1.1 will leave it open (connected) In http 1.1 there is a clause to cause the server (the denon) to close the connection or leave it open.
> 
> 
> If someone could sniff out what the denon IP app does vs the iRule app, I am sure the issue can be resolved.
> 
> 
> If it is TCP on port 23 then Denon will do what it wants a usual. Port 23 is normally the telnet port but a lot of mfg's use it without establishing a Telnet session. I wonder what would happen if you sent a telnet close or disconnect command to the denon. Would it then accept another device connecting. If so then every command sequence (single or macro) could end with a disconnect.



Thanks Barry. I'd be happy to do any testing that can be suggested but have no idea what's involved. I'm an applications engineer for an electronics company and can follow instructions. I have Mac, Linux and Windows machines on my network.


Some more information. Navigating to a panel that contains a Denon network command causes iRule to connect to the Denon Gateway. At that point a 2nd iRule remote can not connect to the gateway. If the 1st remote is navigated to another panel that does not contain a Denon command it doesn't release the gateway. I have to shut down the iRule app at which point a 2nd remote can connect to the gateway.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20122954
> 
> 
> Improvement suggestion:
> 
> 
> When backing up an iRule configuration, the name given to the backup referrent is of the form "iRule Builder Backup Mar 9 2011, 5-28-37 PM.irl". The text portion "5-28-37 PM" looks like it represents the time stamp of the save. This entry was made at 12:28 PM. It would be nice if the title of the backup contain an understandable time stamp. Also an option to supply a name (to be used in lieu of or in addition to "iRule Builder Backup") would be appreciated



The time stamp is on the server's time zone not necessarily on the timezone of the user. You can always edit the name of the file without any damage to the contents of the backup file.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsrenduro* /forum/post/20122811
> 
> 
> Couldn't find a specific answer to this question although it seems to have been asked in the past. Can iRule control the Verizon (Motorola) FIOS HD boxes via IP?
> 
> 
> Verizon offers an iPhone/iPad app that allows you to do it over your Verizon Wi-Fi network thru the coax connection. This is fine but that's all I can control with the app and would have to go between that and iRule to control my system. I also DO NOT want to use ANY IR blasters.
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone is doing this.



Verizon is currently not sharing their IP protocol with third party developers. Until these companies understand that they can benefit more by opening up (some already do such as Directv) there is little we can do other than support whatever protocols they do have open.


----------



## barrygordon

Bwade913,


Go over to remotecentral.com, the Pronto PRO forums and try and get in contact with Lyndel McGee. Send him a PM. Tell him I recommended you talk to him. He is fairly expert with Denon and their protcols and can probably help more than I can. I am sure he knows why the Denon locks up when a session is started. What I find interesting is that there are apps that can simultaneously talk to the Denon from different iPad/iPod devices, but iRule can't. iRule is missing something.


Since you have a Denon, you might want to use something like wireshark (freeware sniffer) to see what the traffic is like. Wireshark runs on a PC. What you need to do is place the Denon and the wireshark PC on the same hub, not a switch, so they both see the traffic from the Ipad/iPod. The wireshark can then be set to show the traffic for port 23 and the messages that the Denon sees will be visible. You can then compare what happens when I rule talks to the Denon vs some other app that does not have the lockout issue. The messages should all be in plain ascii text.


If I had a Denon unit I would try and help you but I don't


----------



## barrygordon

Thanks iTai.


That implies that the servers are 5 hours later in time, or they are running on GMT. I suspect the later. If they are running on GMT then why not convert the GMT time to local time, and punctuate the time field like a time field? (I guess I am getting picky)


----------



## rclust

Looking for help with iRule, I just bought my second iTach device for Theater, how do I use all of the screens I created for my Time Warner Cable box in my family room, for the same cable box in the theater?


Thanks for any help!


----------



## fsrenduro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20125079
> 
> 
> Verizon is currently not sharing their IP protocol with third party developers. Until these companies understand that they can benefit more by opening up (some already do such as Directv) there is little we can do other than support whatever protocols they do have open.



Thanks for the info


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xtoyz* /forum/post/20119544
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me how I can take the above images and use them for my remote?



You could simply save them as images, import them as backgrounds and try to map invisible buttons over them. You might have some difficulty aligning the buttons precisely with the images, as the granularity of iRule is somewhat coarse.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayoVac329* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So then are you allowing iRule to keep the screen on all the time and if so, how long before you need a re-charge, or do you have an iPad dock somewhere close by to leave it in?



iPad will go for at least two days without a recharge for me but I usually recharge it overnight back up to 100%


----------



## lilwheezy75

I got as far as downloading the builder importing mce controller v2, downloading the program but I cannot connect to gateway. Is it network, http... I feel as if im in too deep with this program/app


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20125244
> 
> 
> Bwade913,
> 
> 
> Go over to remotecentral.com, the Pronto PRO forums and try and get in contact with Lyndel McGee. Send him a PM. Tell him I recommended you talk to him. He is fairly expert with Denon and their protcols and can probably help more than I can. I am sure he knows why the Denon locks up when a session is started. What I find interesting is that there are apps that can simultaneously talk to the Denon from different iPad/iPod devices, but iRule can't. iRule is missing something.
> 
> 
> Since you have a Denon, you might want to use something like wireshark (freeware sniffer) to see what the traffic is like. Wireshark runs on a PC. What you need to do is place the Denon and the wireshark PC on the same hub, not a switch, so they both see the traffic from the Ipad/iPod. The wireshark can then be set to show the traffic for port 23 and the messages that the Denon sees will be visible. You can then compare what happens when I rule talks to the Denon vs some other app that does not have the lockout issue. The messages should all be in plain ascii text.
> 
> 
> If I had a Denon unit I would try and help you but I don't



Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. It's nice to hear that it prints ascii. I had assumed it would be in hex. I'll need to get myself a hub. The Denon is on an Airport Extreme which I'm pretty sure acts like a switch.


----------



## archizoreu

For the Denon, i Think Irule Maintain a constant connection to his gateway.


Exemple a global cache GC100 only accepte One connection at the same time from irule.


The GCITACH allow 8 connection at the same time.


On the denon it seems to be the same, it connect and deconnect only on Close app.


Maybe we need an update to specify if we want a gateway ton maintain constant connection or just connect / sent/ release on every action.


Actually with irule i have No solution .


I think if you put your Ipad in sleep, your second device can connect.


----------



## babyrocket

This may have been answered before, and if so I apologize (I scanned/searched and didn't come across it). Are there any plans to let us upload our completed configurations for sharing with other iRule users? Remotecentral.com has this capability (I'm a Pronto Pro convert), and it's a great way for new users to get a headstart and for talented graphics folks to show off and share their work. I've seen some of the screenshots posted here and they look awesome, but it would be great if there were a way to download and reuse these configurations.


Patrick


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babyrocket* /forum/post/20127448
> 
> 
> This may have been answered before, and if so I apologize (I scanned/searched and didn't come across it). Are there any plans to let us upload our completed configurations for sharing with other iRule users? Remotecentral.com has this capability (I'm a Pronto Pro convert), and it's a great way for new users to get a headstart and for talented graphics folks to show off and share their work. I've seen some of the screenshots posted here and they look awesome, but it would be great if there were a way to download and reuse these configurations.
> 
> 
> Patrick



Actually, that would be very useful.


I am a programmer, NOT a graphic designer. My attempts at a GUI leave a lot to be desired. If I could get some of the other ones I have seen rather than have to try to re-create them, it would make life a lot easier.


I wonder if a repository could be used to upload the iRule backup files and we could use those?


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilwheezy75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got as far as downloading the builder importing mce controller v2, downloading the program but I cannot connect to gateway. Is it network, http... I feel as if im in too deep with this program/app


 http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/mce-control.html 


You will need to know your htpc ip address on your network.


----------



## lilwheezy75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/20127985
> 
> http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/mce-control.html
> 
> 
> You will need to know your htpc ip address on your network.



I did exactly that and im still getting no connection for some reason. could my computer not be allowing the connection?


----------



## barrygordon

Bwade913,


A switch determines the IP address of the destination and send it to just one output of the switch, ergo sniffing won't work. A hub sends it to all outputs of the hub.


While I am pretty sure the denon deals in ASCII, it might deal in hex, but the way they will use hex is probably as the ascii characters 0-9 A-f.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20128756
> 
> 
> Bwade913,
> 
> 
> A switch determines the IP address of the destination and send it to just one output of the switch, ergo sniffing won't work. A hub sends it to all outputs of the hub.
> 
> 
> While I am pretty sure the denon deals in ASCII, it might deal in hex, but the way they will use hex is probably as the ascii characters 0-9 A-f.



And there aren't any hubs for 100BaseT or 1000BaseT - only for 10Base T. Many modern devices don't support 10BaseT at all.


There are a few of ways to sniff on 100BaseT or 1000BaseT:


1. Use a PC with two Ethernet ports. Configure the PC as a router, and sniff on either the ingress or egress port. Probably best done with Linux. You will use the router to connect your device to your LAN.


2. Substitute a router with open-source software (dd-wrt, OpenWrt) for the above. If you have some external storage (USB disk or flash) you can install the sniffer software on the router. (May not have enough flash, otherwise.) Note that this is generally useful only for snooping on traffic to/from the WAN (Internet), unless you're going to dedicate the router to snooping (e.g. you have another router for connecting to the Internet), in which case you can have it route to your LAN instead.


3. Get a switch that can configure sniff/snoop/monitor ports. I have a D-Link DGS1216T "Web Smart Switch". These are less costly than you'd think they are. If you need a switch with 16 or more ports, the incremental cost is minimal.


I've dedicated Port 8 on mine as a "sniff port". I can configure any other port (or ports) to copy everything to port 8. I can then either use my Macbook running sniffer software, (but with no connection to the Internet) plugged into that port, or else plug it into the spare Ethernet port on my Linux system. (So, I have Internet for looking stuff up on websites, etc.)


On the D-Link, I also configure a static VLAN on ports 9 and 10. This connects my router to my cable modem. The only purpose for doing this is so that I can configure the switch to snoop on WAN traffic if I wish. The WAN traffic is always going through the switch, so it's possible to configure the switch to copy the WAN traffic to port 8 where I can view if with the sniffer software.


----------



## Mooneyass

Hey All,


Although I find irule to be pretty good (about as good as netremote), I'm finding this support system to be horrendous. I'm shocked at the fact that they dont have their own forum. Email support is slow and not great at best. Searching this 200 and some odd page single thread is super painful.


So, I'm guessing this has been covered a zillion times but I'm going to ask the questions anyway.


How do I control the xbox 360 via global cache 6?


Is there a central repository for sharing panels?


Is there a good place to get codes for devices such as a Boxee?


Thanks in advance,


Wes


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/20129379
> 
> 
> And there aren't any hubs for 100BaseT or 1000BaseT - only for 10Base T. Many modern devices don't support 10BaseT at all.



It's true that it's hard to find a hub these days rather than a switch, but I have an old hub I use for sniffing that supports 10/100 Mbit. And I've never seen a device that can't be forced to work at 10BaseT. Gigabit devices are supposed to support 10/100/1000.


----------



## lilwheezy75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mooneyass* /forum/post/20129582
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> 
> Although I find irule to be pretty good (about as good as netremote), I'm finding this support system to be horrendous. I'm shocked at the fact that they dont have their own forum. Email support is slow and not great at best. Searching this 200 and some odd page single thread is super painful.



Agreed I'm reAly struggling and not getting answers in a timely fashion... Thank god i haven't purchased yet


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilwheezy75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed I'm reAly struggling and not getting answers in a timely fashion... Thank god i haven't purchased yet



Maybe they don't want a separate support forum. This forum - and, specifically the number of posts and activity level - may be their best marketing tool. They have to balance that with customer convenience. A separate, better organized, official support forum would be better for customers. But, just staying here, they have the marketing advantage of a "whale" of a forum here.


It's not hard or expensive to set up a private support forum. Almost every hardware and software maker has one. One must assume iRule has other reasons for not having one.


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mooneyass* /forum/post/20129582
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> 
> Although I find irule to be pretty good (about as good as netremote), I'm finding this support system to be horrendous. I'm shocked at the fact that they dont have their own forum. Email support is slow and not great at best. Searching this 200 and some odd page single thread is super painful.
> 
> 
> So, I'm guessing this has been covered a zillion times but I'm going to ask the questions anyway.
> 
> 
> How do I control the xbox 360 via global cache 6?
> 
> 
> Is there a central repository for sharing panels?
> 
> 
> Is there a good place to get codes for devices such as a Boxee?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Wes



It wasn't the most user friendly situation I have encountered either but I think all projects like this require some effort to do yourself. I am happy to report after many trials and some failures, just about everything in my rack is controllable now. I am still working through some minor issues that may require the expertise of the forum. The payoff is getting a remote that until now used to cost thousands for the same good looking interface and functionality.


As far as the Boxee is concerned, I browsed the devices in the user group on the irule builder and saw 4 devices that have had their commands uploaded. I don't have a boxee but hopefully one of these will work for you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilwheezy75* /forum/post/20130136
> 
> 
> Agreed I'm reAly struggling and not getting answers in a timely fashion... Thank god i haven't purchased yet



I don't know if you have already seen the tutorials but 90% of my questions were answered there. Sometimes I had to go back to see if I missed something (and usually I did) but they were a big help and still are. If that doesn't work, this is a pretty active thread and most questions are answered fairly quickly here.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mooneyass* /forum/post/20129582
> 
> 
> Email support is slow and not great at best.



I have not found that at all. Email support is very fast and has always fixed my problem (Even on the weekend when I did not expect anything until Monday)


----------



## Geordie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babyrocket* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may have been answered before, and if so I apologize (I scanned/searched and didn't come across it). Are there any plans to let us upload our completed configurations for sharing with other iRule users? Remotecentral.com has this capability (I'm a Pronto Pro convert), and it's a great way for new users to get a headstart and for talented graphics folks to show off and share their work. I've seen some of the screenshots posted here and they look awesome, but it would be great if there were a way to download and reuse these configurations.
> 
> 
> Patrick



Others including myself have asked for this before and so far there hasn't been any real response, in the positive or negative. Reinventing wheels is such an unnecessary waste of precious time. And if you dont have the time AND talent you cant even recreate some of the wheels at all.


I haven't got far with my irule build because I'm time poor and the learning curve to use all the required tools is fairly steep for me. I took a look at Square Connect's SQ Remote app and I am able to build pages quite quickly with it because it has standard templates with all buttons already laid out on pages, I just need to rearrange or delete/add as needed and then add the commands (from a more complete database than that of irule). The advantage irule has is you can completely customize the GUI graphics and it has more technical capabilities such as entrances. Given time SQ will add features in those areas though.


Right now I wish irule was as easy to build with as SQ Remote is, by having the ability to work off templates provided by irule and/or users. I have already invested in irule and an itach but I am tempted to buy into SQ because it's so much faster for me to build, albeit not as flexible programming wise, or GUI customizable.


I guess the irule team are working as hard as they can and are making choices about what features to implement and they can only go so fast, and providing the huge flexibility they have has been the priority. Its a fantastic app if you have the time to invest in it.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilwheezy75* /forum/post/20126941
> 
> 
> I got as far as downloading the builder importing mce controller v2, downloading the program but I cannot connect to gateway. Is it network, http... I feel as if im in too deep with this program/app



As the tutorial says, you need to define a network gateway, which has separate lines for the computer's IP address and MCE Controller's port (which defaults at 5150). Also, make sure that MCE Controller is running on your computer, that you have set it up to run at startup, and that it is working in server mode. You will see the MCE Contoller icon in the tray, and you can right click on it to open a communication window that will show when it receives commands and what it does to execute the commands.


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/20121727
> 
> 
> +1 for jailbreak and screen dimmer. ever since i started using screen dimmer, and especially since it gained the ability to use the accelerometer, my irule experience has gotten worlds better. all i have to do is touch the screen or pick up the device and it comes back to life, unlocked, gateways connected, and ready to use. then after i don't touch the screen or move/shake the device for 20 seconds, the screen turns itself back off. when i first started with irule it was such a hassle every time i wanted to bump the volume a notch or two, to have to pick up device, press home button, slide to unlock, wait while gateways connect, and finally... adjust volume. now it's just pick up device, adjust volume. no different than with my harmony, or your pronto, or pretty much any other remote out there.



CAN you elaborate on the process? Which Cydia app do you use? Maybe several apps?

This sounds so cool!


Thanks


----------



## lilwheezy75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20131707
> 
> 
> As the tutorial says, you need to define a network gateway, which has separate lines for the computer's IP address and MCE Controller's port (which defaults at 5150). Also, make sure that MCE Controller is running on your computer, that you have set it up to run at startup, and that it is working in server mode. You will see the MCE Contoller icon in the tray, and you can right click on it to open a communication window that will show when it receives commands and what it does to execute the commands.




yea ive done all of that. ive reinstalled, ive restarted, ive reopened, and more.


im led to believe that for some reason my ipad just isnt able to connect to my computer? firewall or maybe bad ports? i just had fios installed two days ago if that makes a difference.


ive emailed irule support a few days ago and im still awaiting a response... that was before i found this thread though. either way it is alot longer than i expected.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20130513
> 
> 
> I have not found that at all. Email support is very fast and has always fixed my problem (Even on the weekend when I did not expect anything until Monday)



Agreed. I've had, overall, excellent results with the iRule support team.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/20133080
> 
> 
> CAN you elaborate on the process? Which Cydia app do you use? Maybe several apps?
> 
> This sounds so cool!
> 
> 
> Thanks



The Cydia app you're looking for is called "ScreenDimmer". There are no fewer than 10,000 pages on the internet on "how to jailbreak an iPad"


----------



## Geordie

Can someone tell me how to create an invisible/transparent button? I want to use a background image that includes the 'buttons' in it already and need to overlay it with transparent ones that will accept the commands.

Thanks!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geordie* /forum/post/20133492
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how to create an invisible/transparent button? I want to use a background image that includes the 'buttons' in it already and need to overlay it with transparent ones that will accept the commands.
> 
> Thanks!



Just create a generic button in Photoshop on its own layer and set its opacity to 1%. Delete the background layer and save the button layer as a .png.


----------



## Bevostein

I am thinking of taking the plunge and trying to build a irule remote app for my ipad. I have two areas (inside the house and outside the house). The inside has 3 zones and is driven by a networked Onkyo receiver. The outside has two zones and is also driven by a networked Onkyo receiver. Both receivers have an AppleTV and a DirecTV HDDVR.


So far so good because everything can be controlled over the home network and I don't have to mess with a Globalcache gateway and IR.


The final piece of equipment is a Onkyo DV-BD507 Blu-ray player. The unit has ethernet connection and is plugged into the network. This player feeds both zones.


Does anyone know if the Onkyo DVD players can be controlled over the network like the receivers can? Also I am thinking about upgrading my TV in family room. Are there any TVs that offer control over a network. As you can tell I am trying to eliminate IR as a mode of controlling. Thanks


----------



## ekkoville

Recently read that only one iOS device may be used in iRule. Is that true? And if so, does that mean after the connection is terminated another device can control the gear?


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20134748
> 
> 
> Recently read that only one iOS device may be used in iRule. Is that true? And if so, does that mean after the connection is terminated another device can control the gear?



This depends on the Gateway being used. The Global Cache iTachs can support up to 8 connected iRule devices at a time whereas the the GC-100 supports only one. I've recently discovered that the network connection to my Denon AVR-3311CI only supports one iRule connection so I've had to switch the Denon over to IR control via an iTach.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/20129379
> 
> 
> And there aren't any hubs for 100BaseT or 1000BaseT - only for 10Base T. Many modern devices don't support 10BaseT at all.
> 
> 
> There are a few of ways to sniff on 100BaseT or 1000BaseT:
> 
> 
> 1. Use a PC with two Ethernet ports. Configure the PC as a router, and sniff on either the ingress or egress port. Probably best done with Linux. You will use the router to connect your device to your LAN.
> 
> 
> 2. Substitute a router with open-source software (dd-wrt, OpenWrt) for the above. If you have some external storage (USB disk or flash) you can install the sniffer software on the router. (May not have enough flash, otherwise.) Note that this is generally useful only for snooping on traffic to/from the WAN (Internet), unless you're going to dedicate the router to snooping (e.g. you have another router for connecting to the Internet), in which case you can have it route to your LAN instead.
> 
> 
> 3. Get a switch that can configure sniff/snoop/monitor ports. I have a D-Link DGS1216T "Web Smart Switch". These are less costly than you'd think they are. If you need a switch with 16 or more ports, the incremental cost is minimal.
> 
> 
> I've dedicated Port 8 on mine as a "sniff port". I can configure any other port (or ports) to copy everything to port 8. I can then either use my Macbook running sniffer software, (but with no connection to the Internet) plugged into that port, or else plug it into the spare Ethernet port on my Linux system. (So, I have Internet for looking stuff up on websites, etc.)
> 
> 
> On the D-Link, I also configure a static VLAN on ports 9 and 10. This connects my router to my cable modem. The only purpose for doing this is so that I can configure the switch to snoop on WAN traffic if I wish. The WAN traffic is always going through the switch, so it's possible to configure the switch to copy the WAN traffic to port 8 where I can view if with the sniffer software.



Thanks for expanding on this topic. I'm actually in the market for a large gigabit switch. We're about to do a full house remodel and I intend to wire the house for networking with at least a 24 port switch. I'll keep this port monitoring option in mind as I shop. Any recommendations would be welcome.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This depends on the Gateway being used. The Global Cache iTachs can support up to 8 connected iRule devices at a time whereas the the GC-100 supports only one. I've recently discovered that the network connection to my Denon AVR-3311CI only supports one iRule connection so I've had to switch the Denon over to IR control via an iTach.



Thanks, I did know about the iTach and GC-100 differences but it must have slipped my mind. So if I understand you, I could have two or three iOS devices connect at any one time to turn something on or off?


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20135433
> 
> 
> Thanks, I did know about the iTach and GC-100 differences but it must have slipped my mind. So if I understand you, I could have two or three iOS devices connect at any one time to turn something on or off?



Yes, I'm very sensitive to this use case myself. Between my wife and myself, we have 2 iPads, 2 iPhones, one retired first generation iPhone relegated to remote duty and an iPod Touch. I can't have one of these remotes locking the others out. The gateways I have that have worked flawlessly in this environment are the iTachs and my DirecTV receiver under HTTP control. I've been disappointed by the Denon AVR under network control and of course the GC-100. Some here believe the Denon issue is an iRule problem that could eventually be fixed.


----------



## xtoyz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geordie* /forum/post/20131199
> 
> 
> Others including myself have asked for this before and so far there hasn't been any real response, in the positive or negative. Reinventing wheels is such an unnecessary waste of precious time. And if you dont have the time AND talent you cant even recreate some of the wheels at all.
> 
> 
> I haven't got far with my irule build because I'm time poor and the learning curve to use all the required tools is fairly steep for me. I took a look at Square Connect's SQ Remote app and I am able to build pages quite quickly with it because it has standard templates with all buttons already laid out on pages, I just need to rearrange or delete/add as needed and then add the commands (from a more complete database than that of irule). The advantage irule has is you can completely customize the GUI graphics and it has more technical capabilities such as entrances. Given time SQ will add features in those areas though.
> 
> 
> Right now I wish irule was as easy to build with as SQ Remote is, by having the ability to work off templates provided by irule and/or users. I have already invested in irule and an itach but I am tempted to buy into SQ because it's so much faster for me to build, albeit not as flexible programming wise, or GUI customizable.
> 
> 
> I guess the irule team are working as hard as they can and are making choices about what features to implement and they can only go so fast, and providing the huge flexibility they have has been the priority. Its a fantastic app if you have the time to invest in it.



This is my biggest gripe and the reason I've made such little progress. I see samples of what others have done and I know I'd be perfectly happy using exactly what they've posted, yet I need to do it all myself. I'm not lazy I'm just too busy to sit at the computer for hours upon hours right now.


----------



## Steely

Just got my iTach IP2IR device today. I am able to get some basic functions working with some of the built-in library codes, but my Harman Kardon receiver is not working with the built in devices. I found the discrete infrared hex codes for my receiver on Remote Central and tried copying them into the iRule hex codes data field, but it is not working. Are the RC hex codes in a different format than what iRule is expecting? Is there a way to use the RC hex codes? I would really like to avoid learning all of my remotes IR commands if possible.


Thanks.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bevostein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am thinking of taking the plunge and trying to build a irule remote app for my ipad. I have two areas (inside the house and outside the house). The inside has 3 zones and is driven by a networked Onkyo receiver. The outside has two zones and is also driven by a networked Onkyo receiver. Both receivers have an AppleTV and a DirecTV HDDVR.
> 
> 
> So far so good because everything can be controlled over the home network and I don't have to mess with a Globalcache gateway and IR.
> 
> 
> The final piece of equipment is a Onkyo DV-BD507 Blu-ray player. The unit has ethernet connection and is plugged into the network. This player feeds both zones.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Onkyo DVD players can be controlled over the network like the receivers can? Also I am thinking about upgrading my TV in family room. Are there any TVs that offer control over a network. As you can tell I am trying to eliminate IR as a mode of controlling. Thanks



No tv?


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xtoyz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is my biggest gripe and the reason I've made such little progress. I see samples of what others have done and I know I'd be perfectly happy using exactly what they've posted, yet I need to do it all myself. I'm not lazy I'm just too busy to sit at the computer for hours upon hours right now.



I think perhaps you don't understand the full complexity of the beast. If you had the exact same equipment as someone else and same network setup you could copy what they have done. Unfortunately that will never be the case. That's why some people pay installers to do it at great expense. It's unfortunate but it's either your time or your money.


----------



## MusicFirst

Hi,


Anyone know how I can get the remote Hex codes for the LG CF181D projector?


I have everything else I need but these codes.


Thanks


----------



## barrygordon

Have you asked LG for them ?


----------



## MusicFirst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you asked LG for them ?



No, last time I tried getting through to LG, took me over a week and 7 phone calls later. Was always promised a call back, and nothing. It was for something completely different about 6 months ago, but I'd rather not deal with them if I don't have too.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xtoyz* /forum/post/20135929
> 
> 
> This is my biggest gripe and the reason I've made such little progress. I see samples of what others have done and I know I'd be perfectly happy using exactly what they've posted, yet I need to do it all myself. I'm not lazy I'm just too busy to sit at the computer for hours upon hours right now.



Then pay someone to do it for you because this is a DIY project.


----------



## lilwheezy75

i found out that for some reason my network settings were set to public instead of home pitting restrictions on my connectivity. im able to connect now thank


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20133464
> 
> 
> The Cydia app you're looking for is called "ScreenDimmer". There are no fewer than 10,000 pages on the internet on "how to jailbreak an iPad"



Ok got it and installed it. It seems to be a great solution for iRule.

I really like it, thanks for the tip!

Now the only thing I'm still missing is the use of the volume hard buttons. I don't understand why it's not possible. Maybe a Cydia app for this too?


Thanks


----------



## Geordie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just create a generic button in Photoshop on its own layer and set its opacity to 1%. Delete the background layer and save the button layer as a .png.



Thank you!


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/20120995
> 
> 
> Any idea on how to emulate RC5, as I'm completely stuck here? I don't know how to create a zero code...
> 
> 
> Thanks



strange I'm getting no response here.

I think Itai should have an idea?


I can't believe I'm the only one trying to emulate RC5 protocol. Not that I like it, but my Tag Mc Laren device only recognises this protocol (in order to work properly). I can't access chanel 22 or increase the volume more than once, or switch off after having switched on...

Not a nice to have feature, just an absolute must have.

Do I have to change my Tag Mc Laren device???


Thanks


----------



## xtoyz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/20135193
> 
> 
> Thanks for expanding on this topic. I'm actually in the market for a large gigabit switch. We're about to do a full house remodel and I intend to wire the house for networking with at least a 24 port switch. I'll keep this port monitoring option in mind as I shop. Any recommendations would be welcome.



Look into a Dell Powerconnect 2824. It's what I'm using and it offers full gigabit on every port, as well as the ability to manage the switch or leave it unmanged. It's very affordable and I've been very happy with it so far.


----------



## Steely

OK, I have made some progress with my Harman Kardon receiver using Remote Central hex codes. Copying and pasting hex codes sure beats using iLearn. I have had zero success with that app. Can't get much of anything to show up in the Edit View radio group. I have successfully connected to my iTach by confirming the version number in the Connection radio group. Where exactly is the learn eye on the iTach IP2IR.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xtoyz* /forum/post/20138954
> 
> 
> Look into a Dell Powerconnect 2824. It's what I'm using and it offers full gigabit on every port, as well as the ability to manage the switch or leave it unmanged. It's very affordable and I've been very happy with it so far.



Thanks! At $269 that's by far the best price I've seen for a 24-port full gigabit managed switch.


----------



## babyrocket




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20136708
> 
> 
> I think perhaps you don't understand the full complexity of the beast. If you had the exact same equipment as someone else and same network setup you could copy what they have done. Unfortunately that will never be the case. That's why some people pay installers to do it at great expense. It's unfortunate but it's either your time or your money.



I have spent the hours to create my setup using iRule, and I fully understand the complexity of doing so. It's just that I'm not a graphic artist, so I'm stuck with only the images available for download from iRule. It works fine, but isn't very attractive. On the Pronto Pro forum at remotecentral.com, lots of amateurs with graphics skills have uploaded their configurations to share them with others. Yes, you have to map the codes for your equipment to these buttons, but the end result is much prettier (which also ups the WAF).


I'm not looking for any freebies from the professionals, and I'm willing to pay them for their work when necessary. But I agree that this is a DIY system, and the more we can share the better off we'll all be.


Shouldn't it be fairly simple to offer a way to upload our completed backup files so that others can download and use them?


----------



## hoggec

I'm successfully controlling my Sony KDL-55XBR8 TV via RS-232 through iRule and a Digi PortServer TS 16. It's responding to all of the codes listed in the RS-232C protocol manual available from the files section at Remote Central or from Sony's web site. Most of the codes are discrete which is great, but some basic commands are missing - channel up/down, home (menu), options, return, up/down/left/right, select, 0-9, etc. Does anyone have these? If not, does anyone have an e-mail or phone contact at Sony that might be able to help me out?


Once I have everything working properly I'll be happy to share the device commands and I'll also post a tutorial for configuring the PortServer to work with iRule.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xtoyz* /forum/post/20135929
> 
> 
> This is my biggest gripe and the reason I've made such little progress. I see samples of what others have done and I know I'd be perfectly happy using exactly what they've posted, yet I need to do it all myself. I'm not lazy I'm just too busy to sit at the computer for hours upon hours right now.



I would speculate 99% of all I-rule designs start off by taking the default sample provided and modifying it. That's what I did. As it's supplied it has most of the basic stuff so you could just apply device codes and use it as is.


This project requires passion for it, as you said it.


> Quote:
> to sit at a computer for hours upon hours



Not everybody is wired like that. For that reason there are many off the shelf products that require minimum configuration to get up and running. I-rule may not be for you if you want fast and reliable results. It takes well over a hundred hours to complete some of the advanced examples you see shown off here.


----------



## khiser

I am starting 1 device at a time until they all work and then I am going to build my new interface.


With that said I have a Dish Network VIP722K and bought the TV2 IR converter so I can control the second TV with IR instead of the UHF remote. I have verified that it works with the Dish ir remote but can not get the iTach IP2IR to control it.


I used the iRule supplied codes and have a direct IR connection to the box that converts for TV2.


Anyone successfully do this? If everything is right then the only odd thing is that I used a mono 2.5mm to 3.5mm converter plug going into the IP2IR. Am I right that it should be a mono plug and not stereo?


Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoggec* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once I have everything working properly I'll be happy to share the device commands and I'll also post a tutorial for configuring the PortServer to work with iRule.



I'm very interested to see how you configured the PortServer to get this to work, to see if I can adapt the instructions to my Quatech serial port server.


----------



## philtrup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am starting 1 device at a time until they all work and then I am going to build my new interface.
> 
> 
> With that said I have a Dish Network VIP722K and bought the TV2 IR converter so I can control the second TV with IR instead of the UHF remote. I have verified that it works with the Dish ir remote but can not get the iTach IP2IR to control it.
> 
> 
> I used the iRule supplied codes and have a direct IR connection to the box that converts for TV2.
> 
> 
> Anyone successfully do this? If everything is right then the only odd thing is that I used a mono 2.5mm to 3.5mm converter plug going into the IP2IR. Am I right that it should be a mono plug and not stereo?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.



You need to set the remote address for TV2 to something other than address 1 which is the default for TV1 when you enable IR. The problem then becomes that the IRule device file for Dish receivers is only for address 1. You will likely have to use a GC ILearn to capture the IR commands from your Dish IR remote and create a new device file.


I have both 722 and 922 receivers and use address 1 on both but they are on separate emitter ports on my GC100. I use the Dish UHF remote for TV2 in other rooms.


----------



## lilwheezy75

now that im getting into creating my remote... or assigning comands to the default irule remote i have a few questions.


Im using TMT5 as my blu-ray player on my computer. How would i control this? I saw a post from a year or two ago when in development about seeing if they will work together but i didnt find actions for TMT in the database.


Same question goes for Music Control through my htpc. i use both media center and Itunes.. the media controls ive pretty much got worked out but how about Itunes? can i controll that?


If i wanted to add a button of my own but i cannot find an action for it it mcecontroller or media centre, can i create the action? Im basically using media center as my front end for music, tv, pictures, and dvd/blu[ray playback and i dont seem to be able to find all the controls im looking for.


----------



## Geordie

I'm using the small rectangular 'glass' buttons from the stock library and I can't find a blank one to put my own labels on. Is there one and if not can we have one?

Thanks!


Edit: oops I should have said GRAY not glass.


----------



## Rich Gibson

I'm using the Scientific Atlanta 8000 series cable box. Currently neither device in the iRule library has the commands for volume up, volume down and mute. Does anyone have these?


Thanks, Rich


----------



## ballenjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilwheezy75* /forum/post/20141960
> 
> 
> now that im getting into creating my remote... or assigning comands to the default irule remote i have a few questions.
> 
> 
> Im using TMT5 as my blu-ray player on my computer. How would i control this? I saw a post from a year or two ago when in development about seeing if they will work together but i didnt find actions for TMT in the database.
> 
> 
> .



I'm using irule with media center as described in the tutorial on the irule web page (ip control). TMT3 works fine in this setup, did not have to make a special device for TMT. In other words it is controlled by all of the media center commands.


Not completely sure on TMT5, maybe someone else can comment.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20142422
> 
> 
> I'm using the Scientific Atlanta 8000 series cable box. Currently neither device in the iRule library has the commands for volume up, volume down and mute. Does anyone have these?



I don't have the codes, but I think most people set the volume to fixed on these boxes, then use the TV or AVR volume controls. That's what I do.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20142422
> 
> 
> I'm using the Scientific Atlanta 8000 series cable box. Currently neither device in the iRule library has the commands for volume up, volume down and mute. Does anyone have these?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich



Doesn't your tv control your volume and mute or your receiver if u are running one? so you wouldn't need the SA remote codes? unless you don't fix your volume and use the boxes internal control, but that usually messes you up i feel?


jimi


----------



## borgelpe

Need help - just got my GC-100-12, cannot see it on the network. Did the factory reset, power on self-check completes, Lan connection is lit but not blinking (not receiving/transmitting). Look for the unit in my Dlink router web page, nothing showing, but in the log I get the following "Blocked incoming TCP connection request from 221.1.220.185:12200 to 74.69.250.64:1022" whenever I cycle the power or disconnect/reconnect the Lan. iHelp does not help, doesn't see it either, although it does find my Denon AVR-4310. Can't find the unit with the browser page 192.168.1.70 either. Have checked on several computers, have connected the GC-100 to several different Lan ports throughout the house, tried connecting with crossover cable directly to laptop, none of these are working for me. How do I unblock it with it's default address, until I can re-assign it an static IP within my networks range?


Pete


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20142517
> 
> 
> I don't have the codes, but I think most people set the volume to fixed on these boxes, then use the TV or AVR volume controls. That's what I do.



We have two DVR boxes in our house. When I'm in one room of the house and that box is being used to record a couple of shows I use the iPad to control the box in the other room to watch TV. I need to change the volume of the box in the other room. Unfortunately Cox does not maintain consistent volume of the programming which they offer; the commercials are always many decibels louder.


To Jimi, the TV speakers are very poor quality so we use a small computer subwoofer and speakers which do not have infrared control. Both boxes feed into the sound unit; without control of the unit's volume I have to get up and go to the TV to adjust the volume constantly when I watch a program originating at the other room's SA box. An alternative to this would be to buy an amplifier/receiver with IR control and feed both boxes into it. This brings the added problems of more money and increased complexity. Finding the volume control codes of the SA box would eliminate the problem or an even more costly solution.


I might add that I've been unsuccessful getting iLearn to record the commands from the box. I tried over several days and kept getting the wrong codes. For example after carefully pressing the mute button putting it into Builder it would turn on the guide...go figure. When I spoke with the Global Cache' representative asking for help he essentially admitted the learning port was a poor design and suggested disassembling the iTach unit to get at the sensor.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babyrocket* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent the hours to create my setup using iRule, and I fully understand the complexity of doing so. It's just that I'm not a graphic artist, so I'm stuck with only the images available for download from iRule. It works fine, but isn't very attractive. On the Pronto Pro forum at remotecentral.com, lots of amateurs with graphics skills have uploaded their configurations to share them with others. Yes, you have to map the codes for your equipment to these buttons, but the end result is much prettier (which also ups the WAF).
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for any freebies from the professionals, and I'm willing to pay them for their work when necessary. But I agree that this is a DIY system, and the more we can share the better off we'll all be.
> 
> 
> Shouldn't it be fairly simple to offer a way to upload our completed backup files so that others can download and use them?



Have you looked at steve's series of backgrounds? They are shared in the library. Very professional looking and they use the source buttons. I created my wife's Iphone remote in just a few hours and it looks awesome.


----------



## lloydus

Anyone prepared to guess how many irule users there are? My guess is 1000.


I have some very basic and probably flawed logic for this guess. Here it is:

- almost no one could set up irule with one post and probably a lot more on this board

- there are about 7000+ posts

- many users post way more than average and therefore skew the average

- average is 7 posts per user


Result ....... 1000 users


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilwheezy75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> now that im getting into creating my remote... or assigning comands to the default irule remote i have a few questions.
> 
> 
> Im using TMT5 as my blu-ray player on my computer. How would i control this? I saw a post from a year or two ago when in development about seeing if they will work together but i didnt find actions for TMT in the database.
> 
> 
> Same question goes for Music Control through my htpc. i use both media center and Itunes.. the media controls ive pretty much got worked out but how about Itunes? can i controll that?
> 
> 
> If i wanted to add a button of my own but i cannot find an action for it it mcecontroller or media centre, can i create the action? Im basically using media center as my front end for music, tv, pictures, and dvd/blu[ray playback and i dont seem to be able to find all the controls im looking for.



You can create a keypress combination by editing the MCE Controller commands file on the computer, and then add the command to the MCE Controller device in the builder. You can find my more detailed descriptions earlier in this thread.


If TMT5 takes keyboard commands you can control it with MCE Controller.


----------



## Glimmie

I found a nasty bug that makes you have to delete and re-enter every device code for a particular device.


I have a self built (in XML) device that I needed to add some commands to. As I have the XML file I just edited that for speed and then deleted the original device file in I-Rule Builder and re-loaded my new file.


Bad Move!


First the device released it's self from the assigned serial port on the GC100. Easy to assign back but still, none of the commands worked. In the builder, the buttons still showed the commands as programmed.


The only way to get it working was to delete each and every button command from this device and re-apply it. - A lot of work!


So I guess the work around here is once a device is uploaded and used, you have to do any editing or expansion of commands within I-rule Builder. *DO NOT DELETE AND RELOAD THE XML FILE!*


That also begs the question: What if I-rule or any user releases a new device file to replace an older file? It seems this same bug would have the same effect if the user replaced the device file with a new same named file.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20143628
> 
> 
> I found a nasty bug that makes you have to delete and re-enter every device code for a particular device.
> 
> 
> I have a self built (in XML) device that I needed to add some commands to. As I have the XML file I just edited that for speed and then deleted the original device file in I-Rule Builder and re-loaded my new file.
> 
> 
> Bad Move!
> 
> 
> First the device released it's self from the assigned serial port on the GC100. Easy to assign back but still, none of the commands worked. In the builder, the buttons still showed the commands as programmed.
> 
> 
> The only way to get it working was to delete each and every button command from this device and re-apply it. - A lot of work!
> 
> 
> So I guess the work around here is once a device is uploaded and used, you have to do any editing or expansion of commands within I-rule Builder. *DO NOT DELETE AND RELOAD THE XML FILE!*
> 
> 
> That also begs the question: What if I-rule or any user releases a new device file to replace an older file? It seems this same bug would have the same effect if the user replaced the device file with a new same named file.



yup knew that. can't add new stuff to a xml file. u have to set it as a new device in the list. if u do remove all the codes for the buttons disappear. easy way if u want ot really change stuff though like getting a new pre/pro or something.


i don't know if i would call it a bug but it does make sense that would happen.


jim


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/20144045
> 
> 
> if u do remove all the codes for the buttons disappear. easy way if u want ot really change stuff though like getting a new pre/pro or something.
> 
> 
> jim



Ahh, but they don't. The old commands stay there. They just don't work. I seem to remember the commands did disappear on the last I-rule version. I deleted the device, saved, and reloaded. The old commands were still there. I even quit and restarted I-Rule Builder.


This makes it several times more difficult. Adding commands is very easy, especially if the last command in the button stack. But if they don't self remove upon deletion of the device, you have to go in and manually delete each command and then go back and reassign it. *This is what is happening now, I just had to do this for over 100 commands!*


----------



## porscheman170

Hi everybody,


I searched around and couldn't find a keyboard I can use in irule for controlling an HTPC through the MCEController so I figured out a way to make my own and even match the Ipads built in keyboard. I started with a screenshot of the Ipad with the keyboard out, then took it into photoshop, spliced it up and made transparent buttons. I then set the image as the background for a new page in irule and lined the buttons over the background image. It is a little half ass'd but it works mint. I even made links to goto the number page and vice versa. I added a bunch of commands in the MCE commands file as well. If anybody is interested I can post up all the files needed to do it.


Now if only I can figure out how to control the mouse in irule and then i can get rid of my wireless keyboard w/ trackball. Anybody know a way?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20144192
> 
> 
> Ahh, but they don't. The old commands stay there. They just don't work. I seem to remember the commands did disappear on the last I-rule version. I deleted the device, saved, and reloaded. The old commands were still there. I even quit and restarted I-Rule Builder.
> 
> 
> This makes it several times more difficult. Adding commands is very easy, especially if the last command in the button stack. But if they don't self remove upon deletion of the device, you have to go in and manually delete each command and then go back and reassign it. *This is what is happening now, I just had to do this for over 100 commands!*



i did the same thing yesterday for a dvd player that we removed from a room to put a new one in. i deleted the device from the list and all the codes were gone from the buttons? So is it hit or miss then?


jimi


----------



## Rew452

Looking for some good advise on gateways, please.

I have the following equipment:


2 Motorola DCX-3400

Denon AVR-4310ci

Iscan Duo

Toshiba XA2

Optoma HD20


I want wired Ethernet and have looked at the GC and Itach. Would like to know pros's and con's of both series. I keep going back and forth between choosing one or the other series of gateways.


Any help is greatly appreciated.


Thanks

Rew


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/20144542
> 
> 
> i did the same thing yesterday for a dvd player that we removed from a room to put a new one in. i deleted the device from the list and all the codes were gone from the buttons? So is it hit or miss then?
> 
> 
> jimi



This is the same behavior that I experienced when replacing a updated xml device file.


----------



## Zellarman

I just upgraded to the latest version today, copied two pages from one panel to a new one and deleted them from the first, as a result of the effective 'move' of the two pages, I had to redefine a couple of links.


I had a few problems, first, all devices needed to be reassigned to the gateways, this also had to be done when I reverted back to the last profile I had used before the upgrade, not a giant big deal, this only takes a minute or two. But the second problem I couldn't resolve; For whatever reason I couldn't get one of the links to work, it kept going to a different page, I tried deleting all links and redefining them from scratch, but I couldn't get it to work.


Is anyone else out there having a similar problem w/ 1.7.2.


UPDATE - I started over from the previously saved profile, this time I deleted the links I was having trouble with before copying the pages into a second panel and deleting them from the first. I then set up the links back to what I wanted. Still didn't work. BUT I then figured out the problem, it seems there's a bug with some links, where a link to a page in another panel takes you to the home page of that panel. I set the page that the one link was erroneously taking me to so it was no longer the home page, and it fixed my problem, but what if I really wanted the home page set up? Though I'm beginning to doubt the need for a home page with the multitasking working the way it does. I never shut my iPad off, and now whenever I select the iRule icon it just opens to the last page I was at. Is there a setting somewhere that would make an app close? It seems I continually have a countless number of apps running until I do the double tap of the home button and close them all.


On another note, this time around, I had no problems with regard to gateways becoming disconnected. So... after a little bit of a rough outing the first time, I'm happy with my results after another attempt. There's just the issue of the linking/home page bug which I managed to get around.


----------



## lilwheezy75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20143327
> 
> 
> You can create a keypress combination by editing the MCE Controller commands file on the computer, and then add the command to the MCE Controller device in the builder. You can find my more detailed descriptions earlier in this thread.
> 
> 
> If TMT5 takes keyboard commands you can control it with MCE Controller.



is there a universal list of keyboard commands because i havent a clue as to how to control anything with a keyboard.


----------



## khiser

Tried the iLearn according to the instructions on the iRule site and the following are the commands it learned. (none of which work) Note that they are all the exact same. What did I do wrong?

Code:


Code:


[POWER TOGGLE]  0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[MENU]  0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[PAGE UP]       0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[PAGE DOWN]     0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[GUIDE] 0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[UP]    0000 0048 0000 0004 0017 00A2 0017 00A2 0017 00A2 0017 1665
[DOWN]  0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[left]  0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[SELECT]        0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[RECALL]        0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[INFO]  0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[SEARCH]        0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[LIVE TV]       0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[CANCEL]        0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[SKIP BACK]     0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[SKIP FORWARD]  0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[DVR]   0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[FORWARD]       0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[REWIND]        0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[PAUSE] 0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[PLAY]  0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[RECORD]        0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[STOP]  0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[0]     0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[1]     0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[2]     0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[3]     0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[4]     0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[5]     0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[6]     0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[7]     0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[8]     0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[9]     0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665[*]        0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[#]     0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665
[DISH INTERACTIVE]      0000 0048 0000 0001 0017 1665


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/20145656
> 
> 
> Tried the iLearn according to the instructions on the iRule site and the following are the commands it learned. (none of which work) Note that they are all the exact same. What did I do wrong?



Have you tried setting the 'gap' number? I'm just guessing, but maybe what you've learned for all the commands so far is just a prefix of some sort. Make sure to change the 'gap' setting BEFORE learning the commands. 3 worked for me when I was learning Sony TV commands, but you may need to experiment a bit. Let us know if this works.


----------



## mwgum

Is there any plan to release a version of iRule in the Mac App Store? Sometimes it would be great to have the remote on my laptop so I don't have to find my phone.


----------



## khiser

Zellarman,


You are DA MAN! That worked for the 1 command I tried this morning so tonight will be full of "learning".










Thanks again for the help!


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porscheman170* /forum/post/20144536
> 
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> 
> I searched around and couldn't find a keyboard I can use in irule for controlling an HTPC through the MCEController so I figured out a way to make my own and even match the Ipads built in keyboard. I started with a screenshot of the Ipad with the keyboard out, then took it into photoshop, spliced it up and made transparent buttons. I then set the image as the background for a new page in irule and lined the buttons over the background image. It is a little half ass'd but it works mint. I even made links to goto the number page and vice versa. I added a bunch of commands in the MCE commands file as well. If anybody is interested I can post up all the files needed to do it.
> 
> 
> Now if only I can figure out how to control the mouse in irule and then i can get rid of my wireless keyboard w/ trackball. Anybody know a way?




Cool. I tried the same thing using iRule with BoxeeBox. The lower case letters works great. But I could not get the codes for CAPITAL letters to work.

If you dont mind, go ahead and share with the forum.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilwheezy75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> is there a universal list of keyboard commands because i havent a clue as to how to control anything with a keyboard.



Unfortunately there is no universal list, but I suspect that TMT5 uses some of the same commands as Windows Media Center, which can already be found in MCE Controller. Commands such as play and pause are actually simulated keypresses, as you can see by looking inside the commands file. Each command is a combination of a virtual keypress and they keyboard modifiers ctrl, alt, and shift.


----------



## Steve Goff

I found this on Google: To find the keyboard shortcuts for TMT5, start TMT5, press F1 and click "Shortcuts" at the bottom of the left section.


Or check in C:\\Program Files\\Arcsoft\\TotalMedia Theatre 5\\language\\en-us\\help\\Shortcuts.htm


If you're running a 64 bit OS go to Program Files (x86) instead of Program Files.


----------



## khiser

Since I will be working on my Dish VIP722k interface tonight I wanted to know how I could go about figuring out what the discrete code for power on/off is since I have had to "learn" all codes from the remote.


In the builder there is a Dish device with separate power on/off codes but they are database codes that are for address 1 which my remote is not address 1 9which is why I had to learn all of the commands) Is there a way to edit the hex values to create a discrete on/off code and keep the address that my remote is?


I hope someone can help me on this so I can get this device fully functioning tonight. (level of excitement is rising...yes, just my excitement nothing else...yet)


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *borgelpe* /forum/post/20142781
> 
> 
> Need help - just got my GC-100-12, cannot see it on the network. Did the factory reset, power on self-check completes, Lan connection is lit but not blinking (not receiving/transmitting). Look for the unit in my Dlink router web page, nothing showing, but in the log I get the following "Blocked incoming TCP connection request from 221.1.220.185:12200 to 74.69.250.64:1022" whenever I cycle the power or disconnect/reconnect the Lan. iHelp does not help, doesn't see it either, although it does find my Denon AVR-4310. Can't find the unit with the browser page 192.168.1.70 either. Have checked on several computers, have connected the GC-100 to several different Lan ports throughout the house, tried connecting with crossover cable directly to laptop, none of these are working for me. How do I unblock it with it's default address, until I can re-assign it an static IP within my networks range?
> 
> 
> Pete



First off, connect the unit directly to your laptop with a crossover cable. Then open up the network settings and set your IP address to something like 192.168.1.80. Now try to connect to the GC-100-12. After you have modified the settings on the GC-100-12 to your network, plug it back into your router. Same with the laptop.


If you cannot connect to the GC-100-12 even with the above, contact Global Cache. You may have a defective unit.


----------



## babyrocket




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/20142959
> 
> 
> Have you looked at steve's series of backgrounds? They are shared in the library. Very professional looking and they use the source buttons. I created my wife's Iphone remote in just a few hours and it looks awesome.



Thanks for the heads-up, I didn't realize they had been uploaded. You're right - they are great and easy to use. Thanks (and thanks Steve!)


----------



## Soonerwatch

I want to create a single irule interface that will work on an ipad and iphone. Is this possible or do you have separate interfaces for each device?


----------



## lilwheezy75

Thanks guys. Appreciate it!


I also found this from arcsoft and irule...
http://www.arcsoft.com/en-us/knowled...ail.asp?id=812 


Isnthe commands file a text file that can be edited. I tried opening it but it wouldn't open without me choosing a program. I didnt spend much time with it though


----------



## jimim

iPad2:


Just a quick note to tell everyone the iPad2 deff has much quicker boot times than the old for app use such as the sonos app. the web browser also caches previous pages which is a real nice feature for jumping FW and BW. It is soooo light. I have to get a case on it cause I feel like I'm going to drop it every time I pick it up.


jimi


----------



## xtoyz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/20151442
> 
> 
> iPad2:
> 
> 
> Just a quick note to tell everyone the iPad2 deff has much quicker boot times than the old for app use such as the sonos app. the web browser also caches previous pages which is a real nice feature for jumping FW and BW. It is soooo light. I have to get a case on it cause I feel like I'm going to drop it every time I pick it up.
> 
> 
> jimi



Thanks for rubbing it in....I've been struggling to find one locally. It seems every time the apple store gets a delivery they sell out before I can get there


----------



## lilwheezy75

What if I want to use irule to control a second room of devices, like a tv and xbox as a mc extender in bedroom. How do I do it with the app?


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/20144886
> 
> 
> Looking for some good advise on gateways, please.
> 
> I have the following equipment:
> 
> 
> 2 Motorola DCX-3400
> 
> Denon AVR-4310ci
> 
> Iscan Duo
> 
> Toshiba XA2
> 
> Optoma HD20
> 
> 
> I want wired Ethernet and have looked at the GC and Itach. Would like to know pros's and con's of both series. I keep going back and forth between choosing one or the other series of gateways.
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



After more research, I am thinking I will get

Global Cache iTach IP2IR

and 2 double emitters


Put the 2 Motorola DCX-3400 on separate ir channels

the rest on the remaining emitters omitting the HD20 for now.


Looking for comments on this config or suggestions for a better way.


Thanks in advance

Rew


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilwheezy75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What if I want to use irule to control a second room of devices, like a tv and xbox as a mc extender in bedroom. How do I do it with the app?



I use irule to control 3 rooms of devices. I have my main panel with link buttons labeled livingroom, family room and basement. Those link to the control panels for each room.


The only thing that limits home many rooms and devices you can control are the number of gateways you have (or ability to run long runs of emitted wires) and your imagination.


Irule is very conducive to whole home control.


----------



## lloydus

Does anyone have any info on how to control the apple tv 2 device using irule ip commands?


----------



## damon

Waiting patiently for my Ipad2 but I shall return here!


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20156306
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any info on how to control the apple tv 2 device using irule ip commands?




Hmm, interesting. I was not aware that IP control of the appleTV2 was possible. Hopefully someone has an answer.

I use IR for my setup - works fine.

____

Axel


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20156306
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any info on how to control the apple tv 2 device using irule ip commands?



One way is to jailbreak your AppleTV 2 and install XBMC on it ( http://xbmc.org/theuni/2011/01/20/yo...-ipad-iphone4/ ). Then you can use the HTTP control codes for XBMC.


----------



## goquakers

Hi,


I need someone to program an irule interface for an ipad and iphone for me because I'm too busy at work. If you're an experienced "iRuler," please get in touch. I can give you the list of my components. Also, if there is anyone local to Palm Beach Florida, I can entertain a full implementation to save me even more time.


Thanks.


----------



## lilwheezy75

if i add a netflix button to irule how can i use that button to open Netflix on media center? I cant find commands or anything that will allow this?


----------



## .Capstone

I'm hoping this is relatively easy. How do you "start over" the builder? I'm new to this and somehow I managed to delete the main panel (I was deleting unused buttons and I must have accidentally deleted the entire panel). I saved the builder and now I am without the main panel! Is there an easy way to just start the builder from scratch again with all the default panels/buttons/commands?


Thanks.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20158707
> 
> 
> I'm hoping this is relatively easy. How do you "start over" the builder? I'm new to this and somehow I managed to delete the main panel (I was deleting unused buttons and I must have accidentally deleted the entire panel). I saved the builder and now I am without the main panel! Is there an easy way to just start the builder from scratch again with all the default panels/buttons/commands?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Download the default iRule interface from http://www.iruleathome.com/support/downloads.html and load it into the Builder.


----------



## .Capstone

Much appreciated Valdhor.


Just to be clear: I download the "Default iRule Interface - Black" from the website, then I restore the builder and choose this file (iRule Default Black.irl).


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20159195
> 
> 
> Much appreciated Valdhor.
> 
> 
> Just to be clear: I download the "Default iRule Interface - Black" from the website, then I restore the builder and choose this file (iRule Default Black.irl).



I am not Valdor, but that's correct










BTW, I also have ran into this issue where I thought I would only delete a button, but ended taking out an entire panel. So in addition to making frequent backups, my safeguard now is to have a 'sacrificial panel'. I have it as the top/first one in my set up, so in case I accidentally delete it, no harm is done. It is also earmarked as 'hidden' so it only shows up in the builder, but on the iPad/iPod itself.


____

Axel


----------



## mizuno21

Just found this thread. Great info. Has anyone looked at the "PEEL" app and IR blaster? How does this compare?


----------



## lilwheezy75

i dedicated a seperate thread for irule users like myself who could benefit from some creative inspiration from other users. I was hoping it could be dedicated to just photos of users set up and resources as to where to obtain those photos. if anyone is interested please post screenshots so we can get it going. if not... well i tried :/

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1322187


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/20159252
> 
> 
> I am not Valdor, but that's correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I also have ran into this issue where I thought I would only delete a button, but ended taking out an entire panel. So in addition to making frequent backups, my safeguard now is to have a 'sacrificial panel'. I have it as the top/first one in my set up, so in case I accidentally delete it, no harm is done. It is also earmarked as 'hidden' so it only shows up in the builder, but on the iPad/iPod itself.
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Axel,


Thanks for confirmation and the great tip.


The builder has a lot of funny behavior. I find the hardest part to be buttons/labels aligning correctly; I never know how many rows/columns to assign a particular page or what height/width to assign a particular button/label. I also find the best strategy to be moving the button by actually assigning a certain row and column. Manually moving the button with the mouse seems to be a disaster; the button will sometimes completely disappear and rarely ends up where I actually drop it. I'm sure there are little tricks I'll learn as I go. If anyone has any suggestions or tips for a newbie, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Axel

For 'button position fine tuning' I find it best to only have the 'foreground layer' active. This then reveals the grid to which the buttons snap to.

____

Axel


----------



## mizuno21

...


----------



## mclean54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20115685
> 
> 
> It looks as though the Panasonic DMP-BD65 is not able to be controlled over the network. You'll have to use IR for it.
> 
> 
> For the AppleTV I would recommend installing XBMC on it and using the HTTP control codes for XBMC. You can Google to find instructions for your particular model of AppleTV.



Spent a week trying to solve the above problem no luck.


My Apple TV is the 1st generation. Installed on it XBMC beautiful interface. Used XBMC(light) device codes first in Network Gateways did not work also tried the HTTP gateways also did not work.

E.g. for stop command I used xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=SendKey(0xF058)


What I am missing?

Appreciate the advice,


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20158707
> 
> 
> I'm hoping this is relatively easy. How do you "start over" the builder? I'm new to this and somehow I managed to delete the main panel (I was deleting unused buttons and I must have accidentally deleted the entire panel). I saved the builder and now I am without the main panel! Is there an easy way to just start the builder from scratch again with all the default panels/buttons/commands?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have to this day done the same thing 4 times. you have to be real careful with the delete button. i am only doing right click deletes anymore.


jim


----------



## barrygordon

The following is information for dealing with xbmc.


Prefix = GET /xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=

Send Termination = \\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a


[Commands]

Get Gui Description = GetGUIDescription()

Get Shutdown Time = GetGUISetting(0;system.shutdowntime)

Get GUI Status = GetGUIStatus()

Get Volume = GetVolume()

Get System Version = GetSystemInfo(120; 121)

Set Volume(100) = SetVolume(100)

Shutdown = ShutDown()

Stop = Function_152


The prefix goes before the command and the termination after it. I have all the commands these are just a few.


If you got to my website ( www.the-gordons.net ) and pull a copy of TCP Explorer you might find it useful. It should make your life much easier. Look at the ini files, especially the one for XBMC. Run the program after modifying the xbmc.ini file to have the correct IP address. Pick a command click on send.


Feel free to contact me at my eamil address.


Same domain, name is barry so [email protected])


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/20161066
> 
> 
> I have to this day done the same thing 4 times. you have to be real careful with the delete button. i am only doing right click deletes anymore.
> 
> 
> jim



Exactly what I've learned to do as well. I don't ever press the delete button anymore.


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/20160122
> 
> 
> For 'button position fine tuning' I find it best to only have the 'foreground layer' active. This then reveals the grid to which the buttons snap to.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Thanks for all your good tips Axel!..very useful.


----------



## ballenjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20159987
> 
> 
> Axel,
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirmation and the great tip.
> 
> 
> The builder has a lot of funny behavior. I find the hardest part to be buttons/labels aligning correctly; I never know how many rows/columns to assign a particular page or what height/width to assign a particular button/label. I also find the best strategy to be moving the button by actually assigning a certain row and column. Manually moving the button with the mouse seems to be a disaster; the button will sometimes completely disappear and rarely ends up where I actually drop it. I'm sure there are little tricks I'll learn as I go. If anyone has any suggestions or tips for a newbie, it would be much appreciated.



Be sure and use Google Chrome as your browser when using the iRule builder. Allows for a much smoother user experience.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballenjr* /forum/post/20161224
> 
> 
> Be sure and use Google Chrome as your browser when using the iRule builder. Allows for a much smoother user experience.



Delete and small positioning moves issues have nothing to do with what web browser you use.


----------



## deckhardt

Is an Android client in the works, such that I could use my app builder to create for both iOS and Android devices?










Thanks


----------



## MTFire

Hi guys

I just received my ITach, got it running and after working with builder, the gateway shows yellow symbol instead of the green one and only works on certain commands. The Ps3 works, but not the Pace cable box nor Onkyo tr667.


When I first tried it all worked well except a few buttons that didn't work, now only the ps3 works.


I am using all on the IRBlaster until I get up and working, I still have to use my Harmony One until then.


So far I have read about 350 pages of posts on this forum while waiting for the ITach to arrive.


Thanks in advance,


John


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTFire* /forum/post/20162623
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I just received my ITach, got it running and after working with builder, the gateway shows yellow symbol instead of the green one and only works on certain commands. The Ps3 works, but not the Pace cable box nor Onkyo tr667.
> 
> 
> When I first tried it all worked well except a few buttons that didn't work, now only the ps3 works.
> 
> 
> I am using all on the IRBlaster until I get up and working, I still have to use my Harmony One until then.
> 
> 
> So far I have read about 350 pages of posts on this forum while waiting for the ITach to arrive.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> John



If you have unassigned devices in your profile, you'll get a yellow icon. Not until all of your devices are assigned to a port and working, will you get green.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Just finished making a quick page for each of my zones with 4 buttons of favorite channel icons for the tourney. Wherever I am in the house, I'll have quick access to CBS, TNT, TBS and TruTV. Used the copy page feature for the fist time, worked like a charm. Thanks irule!


----------



## Spahrkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/20157119
> 
> 
> Hmm, interesting. I was not aware that IP control of the appleTV2 was possible. Hopefully someone has an answer.
> 
> I use IR for my setup - works fine.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



I found that that the "plus" or "up" IR command for the Apple TV 2 sends the cursor down. Did you encounter this problem? What was your solution? Thanks very much.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spahrkee* /forum/post/20163379
> 
> 
> I found that that the "plus" or "up" IR command for the Apple TV 2 sends the cursor down. Did you encounter this problem? What was your solution? Thanks very much.



Hmm, I have not noticed it (I have to admit that I use my appleTV not as frequently). I use the "Apple TV LR NYC" codes - a mix of HEX and Database codes.


___

Axel


----------



## MTFire

Thanks for the info, I assinged all of the devices and it is working agaIN.


John


----------



## xtoyz

How is everyone setting up their home networks? Is there any issue with using address reservations versus assigned ip addresses? If I disable DHCP and assign addresses into everything hard wired, then nothing will receive an address using wireless. I've read that DirecTV MRV works a lot better with assigned addresses though. The one thing I don't know is how well WOL works with reserved addresses?


Thanks,

Shawn


----------



## project_x

I have connected the Global Cache to my router. The address is set to 192.168.1.70 and I can see it from my browser on all the pcs on my network (both wired and wireless). I can also ping the GC-100 from my blackberry.

BOth my Ipod touch and ipad cannot locate the Gateway. Any idea how to trouble shoot this?




Thanks,

Rob


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xtoyz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How is everyone setting up their home networks? Is there any issue with using address reservations versus assigned ip addresses? If I disable DHCP and assign addresses into everything hard wired, then nothing will receive an address using wireless. I've read that DirecTV MRV works a lot better with assigned addresses though. The one thing I don't know is how well WOL works with reserved addresses?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shawn



You must use static ip addresses for your itach and any irule gateways.


----------



## barrygordon

Since iRule finds the gateways by IP address the IP address of any gateway must not change or they will not be found. This does not mean they must be static (fixed). If your DHCP processor allows for reservations where the same IP address is assigned to a given MAC address the iRule system should not have an issue.


In this sense a "gateway" is any device that iRule directly talks to over IP. This can be a processor (e.g. Pioneer VSX-1120) or a medium converter like the Global Cache family or an IP to RS232 converter.


In my own instance I use a fixed IP address for every wired device in my home. I use reserved IP addresses assigned by the DHCP processor for the Pronto PRO devices so I can load the same configuration into each remote and have it self configure based on the IP address.


I only use DHCP for my iPad, my Netbook, my iPod Touch, and my Kindle.


A device can have a fixed IP address and still communicate over Wi-Fi.


----------



## barrygordon

Project_x


What makes you say that the gateway can not be located? If the gateway icon is red I agree. If it is yellow it implies that a specific or multiple gateways could not be found. If green all gateways were found. Once again in this sense a "gateway" is any device iRule communicates wit over IP.


I have found that when I build a new iRule system. on the iPad I have to assign the gateways, and the Devices that use them. I then must save the gateway, and then restore the gateway. That seems to work for me.


----------



## project_x

barry,

when irule goes through its locating, it says that it found nothing new.

When I look at the lists of gateways there is a RED '-' beside the GC-100-06.


i'm just not sure how to debug


----------



## Spahrkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/20164231
> 
> 
> Hmm, I have not noticed it (I have to admit that I use my appleTV not as frequently). I use the "Apple TV LR NYC" codes - a mix of HEX and Database codes.
> 
> 
> ___
> 
> Axel



Thanks Axel, that did the trick. It looks like I was using an older version of the Apple TV commands.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You must use static ip addresses for your itach and any irule gateways.



As Barry also pointed out, you only need a consistent IP address. You can get that either with a static IP address or a DHCP reservation.


The only advantage I can see for static addresses is avoiding the delay while an IP address is being obtained from the DHCP server (normally your router nowadays).


But why not wear a belt and suspenders? If you DO opt to do a static allocation, ALSO make a DHCP reservation for the device (with the same address). If the device somehow gets configured to use DHCP it will still work.


I prefer to use reservations. It's too easy to accidentally create a collision with static allocations.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20167497
> 
> 
> barry,
> 
> when irule goes through its locating, it says that it found nothing new.
> 
> When I look at the lists of gateways there is a RED '-' beside the GC-100-06.
> 
> 
> i'm just not sure how to debug



When you have no gateways defined, your gateways page should look like this
Attachment 205735 


From here, if you press the edit button, you'll get a page that looks like this
Attachment 205736 


Under "GC-100-6", select "add new gateway". If you're getting a message that nothing new has been found, more than likely, your gateway's IP address has already been found and defined and your page should look like this
Attachment 205737 


Back at the main gateways page, if you haven't named you gateway, under "GC-100-6" you'll see your new definition listed as "new gateway"
Attachment 205738 



The red minus sign is not a bad thing, it is simply a button that allows you to delete a gateway definition.


----------



## project_x

I spent some time with it, and it looks like I had it working, but I was not using the correct dish remote address. It works great!


----------



## Rich Gibson

Hi. I am trying to get my Integra receiver working with iRule as a network gateway. I can't find any Network codes (those are what you use with an IP controlled device..right?) to see how they work. Can anyone provide a link or examples?


Thanks, Rich


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20168716
> 
> 
> Hi. I am trying to get my Integra receiver working with iRule as a network gateway. I can't find any Network codes (those are what you use with an IP controlled device..right?) to see how they work. Can anyone provide a link or examples?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich



Hi Rich,


Itai and I both use Integra IP codes and they work fine. There should be a new(2010) set of codes that I created for Itai to upload into the builder for Zone 1,2,3 for RS232 and IP.


BTW. When I was updating the codes from previous models to current (Integra 80.1 vs 80.2 or onkyo XX07 to xx08) I didn't not see any major differences in codes besides some additional functions.



I will check on those and report back.



Alex


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20169207
> 
> 
> Hi Rich,
> 
> 
> Itai and I both use Integra IP codes and they work fine. There should be a new(2010) set of codes that I created for Itai to upload into the builder for Zone 1,2,3 for RS232 and IP.
> 
> 
> BTW. When I was updating the codes from previous models to current (Integra 80.1 vs 80.2 or onkyo XX07 to xx08) I didn't not see any major differences in codes besides some additional functions.
> 
> 
> 
> I will check on those and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks, I downloaded a model down the list which did not include the network codes. I tried the first two and they were what I was looking for.


Anyone have a working foreground panel for an Integra receiver he can donate/upload?


Rich


----------



## Rich Gibson

I tried the commands and they don't work. I verified the Integra's IP address and port (8080) and added the Integra 'device' to the Integra gateway. Nothing happens. Would anyone identify a specific device in the library to use?


Thanks, Rich


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> As Barry also pointed out, you only need a consistent IP address. You can get that either with a static IP address or a DHCP reservation.
> 
> 
> The only advantage I can see for static addresses is avoiding the delay while an IP address is being obtained from the DHCP server (normally your router nowadays).
> 
> 
> But why not wear a belt and suspenders? If you DO opt to do a static allocation, ALSO make a DHCP reservation for the device (with the same address). If the device somehow gets configured to use DHCP it will still work.
> 
> 
> I prefer to use reservations. It's too easy to accidentally create a collision with static allocations.



I guess i was not aware there was a difference between a static ip and address reservation. It's the end result that's important however you get it done.


----------



## barrygordon

The issue is that with DHCP (Non static IP) an address must be obtained. Depending upon how often this occurrs there can be some bothersome delays.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The issue is that with DHCP (Non static IP) an address must be obtained. Depending upon how often this occurrs there can be some bothersome delays.



So with my netgear wireless router I have reserved addresses for my win7mce machine, my itach and a few other devices. Could I be setting things up in a better way?


----------



## zacster

I'm interested in using my 1stGen iTouch as a remote. Will this work with that device? Many things will NOT work with a 1stGen (which I thought was a POS in the first place). I'm looking to control my Panny TV, Oppo player, cable box and Outlaw receiver. There isn't an HTPC or anything else that requires keyboards. I never otherwise use the iTouch so this would make a good remote, maybe. I'm mostly looking to emulate what I had with my One-For-All, which I programmed to be a one button push to turn everything on, select the proper inputs, and set the remote to control volume and channel changing on their respective devices.


I've always liked button remotes because you can feel the buttons, and for that reason didn't like the iPod touch as I could control an older iPod with the click wheel without taking it out of my pocket.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zacster* /forum/post/20173289
> 
> 
> I'm interested in using my 1stGen iTouch as a remote. Will this work with that device? Many things will NOT work with a 1stGen (which I thought was a POS in the first place). I'm looking to control my Panny TV, Oppo player, cable box and Outlaw receiver. There isn't an HTPC or anything else that requires keyboards. I never otherwise use the iTouch so this would make a good remote, maybe. I'm mostly looking to emulate what I had with my One-For-All, which I programmed to be a one button push to turn everything on, select the proper inputs, and set the remote to control volume and channel changing on their respective devices.
> 
> 
> I've always liked button remotes because you can feel the buttons, and for that reason didn't like the iPod touch as I could control an older iPod with the click wheel without taking it out of my pocket.



if the app will run u can control anything. i use a 1st gen iphone as my outdoor remote and it works just fine. plenty fast enough. all it doesn't do is the multitask thing when u close the app it goes back to the home screen not the last screen u were on. that's it.


jimi


----------



## barrygordon

lloydus, My philosophy is that if the device is "anchored to my house" i.e. wired to the network I use a static address. I maintain a spreadsheet that names every device I own, and states such things as: IP Type (DHCP, Fixed, Reserved), IP address assigned, MAC Address, Any userid/Passwords the device uses, other Paramaters for the device. I use this to ensure that I do not double assign an IP address.


In the case of Wireless devices as opposed to wired, If they do not leave my house they use a fixed address or a reserved DHCP address. This leaves two devices that have true DHCP addresses, my Netbook and my Kindle.


My home is not typical. There are many more devices than are found in the average home do to my hobbies and consulting work I perform


----------



## xtoyz

Is there any plans to use the iOS devices BT that's built in for control of devices like the PS3?


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> lloydus, My philosophy is that if the device is "anchored to my house" i.e. wired to the network I use a static address. I maintain a spreadsheet that names every device I own, and states such things as: IP Type (DHCP, Fixed, Reserved), IP address assigned, MAC Address, Any userid/Passwords the device uses, other Paramaters for the device. I use this to ensure that I do not double assign an IP address.
> 
> 
> In the case of Wireless devices as opposed to wired, If they do not leave my house they use a fixed address or a reserved DHCP address. This leaves two devices that have true DHCP addresses, my Netbook and my Kindle.
> 
> 
> My home is not typical. There are many more devices than are found in the average home do to my hobbies and consulting work I perform



Thanks Barrie. I just googled and now realize that I had been reserving an ip address for my win7 media center pc and using dhcp on the pc, not setting a static ip. This may be the reason that mcecontroller stops working and has to be restarted every few days for no reason that I can discern. Thanks and I hope your recovery is going well.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20172699
> 
> 
> The issue is that with DHCP (Non static IP) an address must be obtained. Depending upon how often this occurrs there can be some bothersome delays.



Only if device is powered off and on will it need to wait for DHCP server to receive IP address, lease will be renewed automatically on the fly. Not sure why you would say bothersome delays because it happens very quickly. I set my leases to expire after 7 days so it is a non issue. One advantage to reservations verses hard coded IP addresses is that it will keep track instead of doing it manually in a excel. I'm a network guy 8 hours a day and do not want to bother when I get home!


----------



## lloydus

Does anyone have any idea if you could modify mcecontroller such that it would use a port different from the normal one 5150? That way you could have two instances of it running and thereby have another iPad that could simultaneously control win7mediacenter.


----------



## barrygordon

Would slight or un-noticable delay be better than bothersome? -)


----------



## MTFire

Hi guys,


A couple of qucik questions, I have searched numerous replies and not sure if I ever found and answer.

I need to add some numbers on a few of the buttons. For example I have 14 MLB channels and I would like to add the station number of each on each button; I plan on use the MLB logo buttons. Could I use some of the user buttons and modify them or do I have to make my own?


Also what size and file type are the buttons? I think they are .png but not sure what size they are.


Thanks in advance,


John


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20175569
> 
> 
> Would slight or un-noticable delay be better than bothersome? -)



Not trying to pick a fight but since a lease renewal works in the background there is NO delay.


----------



## barrygordon

Neither am I, but I do like to learn things. If a lease renewal is required doesn't the device requesting the renewal have to wait for it to be provided?


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTFire* /forum/post/20176252
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> A couple of qucik questions, I have searched numerous replies and not sure if I ever found and answer.
> 
> I need to add some numbers on a few of the buttons. For example I have 14 MLB channels and I would like to add the station number of each on each button; I plan on use the MLB logo buttons. Could I use some of the user buttons and modify them or do I have to make my own?
> 
> 
> Also what size and file type are the buttons? I think they are .png but not sure what size they are.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> John



Yes they are .PNG files. I use a freeware program called PAINT.NET to make all my buttons. It's no where near as powerful as Adobe Photoshop but for I-rule, I find it more than sufficient. And it's free where as Photoshop is over $600 for the full version. PAINT.NET will also convert most standard image files into the required .PNG file format.


I-rule has some downloadable files of button blanks you can start with. And one member here showed us a trick where you can drag buttons from the Library page onto your desktop.


As for the icons, just comb the internet and save them off WEB pages. Then scale and layer them into the blank I-Rule buttons in PAINT.NET. Some teams may even have logo files in their PR and press pages for public use.


----------



## MTFire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20176345
> 
> 
> Yes they are .PNG files. I use a freeware program called PAINT.NET to make all my buttons. It's no where near as powerful as Adobe Photoshop but for I-rule, I find it more than sufficient. And it's free where as Photoshop is over $600 for the full version. PAINT.NET will also convert most standard image files into the required .PNG file format.
> 
> 
> I-rule has some downloadable files of button blanks you can start with. And one member here showed us a trick where you can drag buttons from the Library page onto your desktop.
> 
> 
> As for the icons, just comb the internet and save them off WEB pages. Then scale and layer them into the blank I-Rule buttons in PAINT.NET. Some teams may even have logo files in their PR and press pages for public use.



Thanks for the quick reply and help!!! I already have Photoshop, although I am not very good at it. I didnt want to make team logos, just the button for 'MLB HD' and need to put some station numbers on it. I will try the downloadedable buttons. What is the general feeling about using the trick to 'drag the button' onto the desktop?


Thanks,


John


----------



## Geordie

My device codes are not in the library so I am using my iTach to 'learn' them. The device I am trying to learn for right now is a Seagate Free Agent Theater+ media player.


After much messing around I can get the commands to learn and work from iRule EXCEPT a single button press of my iRule button results in THREE commands being sent. For example a press of the 'move left' nav button moves the cursor/focus THREE steps to the left instead of one. Its consistent behaviour with all the buttons.


Any ideas on what to change to get a single command issued?


An example of a learned HEX command (for the 'move left' button) is



0000 006B 0000 0026 015B 00AD 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0014 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0040 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0014 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0040 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0014 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0014 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0040 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0040 0016 0632 015B 0056 0016 0E89 015B 0056 0016 0F12


Thanks!


EDIT: never mind, I thought I had changed the 'repeat' value to '1' in the builder but I didn't do it for the right command. When I did it for my test command that solved it. DOH.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geordie* /forum/post/20177523
> 
> 
> My device codes are not in the library so I am using my iTach to 'learn' them. The device I am trying to learn for right now is a Seagate Free Agent Theater+ media player.
> 
> 
> After much messing around I can get the commands to learn and work from iRule EXCEPT a single button press of my iRule button results in THREE commands being sent. For example a press of the 'move left' nav button moves the cursor/focus THREE steps to the left instead of one. Its consistent behaviour with all the buttons.
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what to change to get a single command issued?
> 
> 
> An example of a learned HEX command (for the 'move left' button) is
> 
> 
> 
> 0000 006B 0000 0026 015B 00AD 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0014 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0040 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0014 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0040 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0014 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0014 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0040 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0040 0016 0632 015B 0056 0016 0E89 015B 0056 0016 0F12
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> EDIT: never mind, I thought I had changed the 'repeat' value to '1' in the builder but I didn't do it for the right command. When I did it for my test command that solved it. DOH.



The command is fine. In the properties window for that command, just change the repetition.
Attachment 205985


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTFire* /forum/post/20176777
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply and help!!! I already have Photoshop, although I am not very good at it. I didnt want to make team logos, just the button for 'MLB HD' and need to put some station numbers on it. I will try the downloadedable buttons. What is the general feeling about using the trick to 'drag the button' onto the desktop?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> John



I found this site recommended here at avsforum (not sure which forum).

http://www.glassybuttons.com/glassy.php 


It produces the proper format and takes only a little time to make. You need to print/save copies of the different types of buttons to keep consistent. I print them and keep 'em handy to make variations with the same colors and fonts, etc.


----------



## noshocks

I've been using iRule for a while now with no problems syncing. Recently I changed my google password and ever since then I get wrong user credentials whenever I try to sync. Yes, I deleted the app and reinstalled it and then re-entered the login info in the settings panel of the app. I have tried it on both my iPhone and iPad but I keep getting "wrong user credentials."


I searched this forum and found similar posts but did not see any solutions. Any ideas?


Thank you.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20176316
> 
> 
> Neither am I, but I do like to learn things. If a lease renewal is required doesn't the device requesting the renewal have to wait for it to be provided?



Go to a command prompt on your computer a type ipconfig /renew


How long does it take?


Renewing


IP addressing information is leased to a client, and the client is responsible for renewing the lease. By default, DHCP clients try to renew their lease when 50 percent of the lease time has expired. To renew its lease, a DHCP client sends a DHCPRequest message to the DHCP server from which it originally obtained the lease.


The DHCP server automatically renews the lease by responding with a DHCPAck message. This DHCPAck message contains the new lease as well as any DHCP option parameters. This ensures that the DHCP client can update its TCP/IP settings in case the network administrator has updated any settings on the DHCP server. Figure 4.9 illustrates the Renewing state.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTFire* /forum/post/20176777
> 
> 
> What is the general feeling about using the trick to 'drag the button' onto the desktop?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> John



Depends on what you want to do. For example I have buttons for all the major movie networks. I have Dish so I get both east and west feeds but the default buttons just say the channel name like "HBO". So I down loaded the default button and added "east" and "west" text to them.


Now I don't think you can break apart the image layers in a PNG file. At least I don't know how in PAINT.NET. Plus you can't assume the original image was built in layers either. It may just be a flat pixel map in the first place. What this means is it's difficult to move stuff around on prebuilt images. There is a smart picker tool that does help.


----------



## barrygordon

Some programs flatten the png file when you save it. If that is the case you can not restore it to its multilayer configuration


----------



## maidez

Relatively new to iRule and I'm trying to get everything cabled up for the first time. I'm trying to use one of the output ports on my GC-100 to the hard wired 'remote in' port on my Yamaha RX-V2700 receiver. I already have an emitter stuck on the front of the receiver for use with a remote extender, and I'd prefer to use the hard wired port on this receiver as I'm converting to the iRule. I picked up the Global cache GC-CGX cable, which purportedly converts the GC-100 IR out into a Xantech compatible signal. I don't know what the Yamaha is expecting, but I would have thought that it was compatible with whatever Xantech uses, since that seems to be most prevalent IR distribution system.


Anyway, I can't get any remote commands sent through this cable to work. The LED on the of the GC-100 IR port blinks when I send the command, but nothing happens on the receiver. I've verified that the commands do work with an emitter plugged into the same port and held in front of the receiver. I've also tried configuring the GC-100 port as both 'IR Out' and 'IR Out, No Carrier' to no avail. The coverage of the topic in the Yamaha manual is pretty minimal, and so far my googling hasn't turned up any information. Does anyone have any experience with the remote-in port on Yamaha receivers, or have any suggestions on what else I should try?


----------



## barrygordon

1- Attach (using alligator clip leads; a 12" piece of wire with an alligator clip at each end) an standard IR emitter to the Xantech side of the CGX cable and make sure it flashes. You might have a bad cable.


2- Asuuming it flashes, Place the emitter over the IR receiver of the Yamaha. It should work the same as if you had the IR emitter directly connected to the GC-100


Have you tried a mono 3.5 cable between the GC 100 IR out and the Yamaha IR in?


You are right, Yamaha says very little about the remote in Jack. I would assume that tip is signal and sleeve is ground


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maidez* /forum/post/20180117
> 
> 
> Relatively new to iRule and I'm trying to get everything cabled up for the first time. I'm trying to use one of the output ports on my GC-100 to the hard wired 'remote in' port on my Yamaha RX-V2700 receiver.



I'm 99% sure you can wire the GC-100 output to the Yamaha IR input with a simple 3.5mm mono cable, you don't need the CG-GCX. I've hardwired my Yamaha RX-V1800 that way and it works even down to 3.3V, so the GC-100 should definitely work. Tip is the IR signal and sleeve is ground.


----------



## maidez

Surely my $35 GC-CGX works better than your chintzy mono cable.









I thought I was being so thorough by ordering this cable along with the GC-100 back in December, but now I'm starting to come around to the idea that this cable is the source of my problem. I usually don't read instruction manuals that ship with cables, but now that I've taken a look, it's a stereo plug, with power, ground, and the IR signal (moving from shell to tip). I tried Barry's idea of the alligator clip jumpers, but still couldn't get an emitter to light up. Not really sure what this means.


Unfortunately, neither I nor my local Radio Shack seem to stock mono cables any longer. I'll order a couple and hopefully a cheap cable will get me past this first hurdle.


----------



## barrygordon

Looking deeper, the CGX cable is more than just a cable. It does level shifting and optical isolation so the attaching of an IR emitter to the end probably won't work. Sorry about that recommendation.


The Specs for the GC -1xx line indicate that the following is the pin assignments of an IR output jack (I suspect thay are the same for the iTach):

Tip is the IR signal through a 470 ohm risistor and swinging between 0 and 5 volts; Ring is not used; and sleeve is ground. Since ring is not used I suspect you could use a stereo or a mono 3.5 cable to the Yamaha from the GC 100.


When I do systems for friends I use an iTach or GC 100 feeding a Xantech 791-44 amplified connecting block through the CGX cable. That gives me 10 high powered outputs swinging 12 volts.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea if you could modify mcecontroller such that it would use a port different from the normal one 5150? That way you could have two instances of it running and thereby have another iPad that could simultaneously control win7mediacenter.



Yes, just click it's icon in the tray and change the port.


----------



## MTFire

I am getting the hang of working with the images, thanks for the help and ideas.


On another note, I am having troubles getting the 3 digit channels numbers to work; when I select an image to use for a channel, I have tried using .2, .3, and .4 delay, even tried .7 delay and all I get is the first two numbers not the third. I can input individual numbers from the keypad, .2 delay, and they work. Any thoughts?


I have tried delays between all three digits, and I think I dont need one after the third? Anyway I am not getting to the third digit anyway..........


Thanks in advance,


John


----------



## ArieS1204

I recently bought a Pioneer 1120 receiver and set up everything with network control.

I have a problem though. It seems the IP keeps on changing... How can I make it a static IP? I logged on to the interface and all I see is main zone and zone 2 options, anybody can help me?


----------



## barrygordon

Instructions for setting up a static IP address are on page 81-82 of the users operating manual. Have your TV on so you can see the receiver's GUI. Start by pressing Receiver then Home on the remote and navigate to the network setup screen. (System Setup, Network Setup) The rest should be obvious.


----------



## lilwheezy75

dont forget guys theres a seperate thread to share your completed or working remote templates!


Share your ideas and gain from others!


On a side note... if i was to creat a button to control netflix on my htpc, is the easiest way to set the open netflix command to string along a variety of commands like open mce, delay, Down, down, enter... ect.. to open the netflix app. or is there an easier way?


ahh and currently im receiver shopping. how can i be sure the receiver im buying is controllable over network? is that generally advertised?


----------



## goquakers

Can I have a link to the thread?


----------



## xtoyz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goquakers* /forum/post/20182249
> 
> 
> Can I have a link to the thread?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1322187


----------



## goquakers

Thanks for the reply, but I don't see anywhere I can find the .irl files for the awesome templates I saw. Any idea?


----------



## mborner

Uh oh, trouble on the home front. I just tried to visit iRule's website and it says the account has been suspended. I hope this is temporary.


----------



## xtoyz

Builder still works!


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20184752
> 
> 
> Uh oh, trouble on the home front. I just tried to visit iRule's website and it says the account has been suspended. I hope this is temporary.



All their links except the builder page give the same suspended link:

http://www.iruleathome.com/cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi 


Rich


----------



## jimim

I just wanted to post some pics of what I've been working on. one is just a quick pic of my typical page. the others show my camera integration for it's awn activity and as a quick link while watching tv or a movie if needed. the other is the video server i have been using for visual feedback while listening to a channel on comcast running over my nuvo house setup. thanks for listening and viewing.


jimi


__
https://flic.kr/p/5547822323
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5547822323
​ by jimim , on Flickr


zavio video server


__
https://flic.kr/p/5548404878
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5548404878
​ by jimim , on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/5547821643
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5547821643
​ by jimim , on Flickr


everfocus dvr x series


__
https://flic.kr/p/5547821323
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5547821323
​ by jimim , on Flickr


just a typical page on my setup


----------



## wwilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to use reservations. It's too easy to accidentally create a collision with static allocations.



Yes, one of the advantages of reservations is that you have a central place to keep track of your ip address assignments. Lease renewal should be pretty un-noticeable.


Too bad my linksys wrt54 doesn't have that feature. I just split the subnet up, part of it is dhcp and the other part is static. My database of ip addresses is a 3x5 notecard.


----------



## xtoyz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wanted to post some pics of what I've been working on. one is just a quick pic of my typical page. the others show my camera integration for it's awn activity and as a quick link while watching tv or a movie if needed. the other is the video server i have been using for visual feedback while listening to a channel on comcast running over my nuvo house setup. thanks for listening and viewing.
> 
> 
> jimi
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5547822323
> ​ by jimim , on Flickr
> 
> 
> zavio video server
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5548404878
> ​ by jimim , on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5547821643
> ​ by jimim , on Flickr
> 
> 
> everfocus dvr x series
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5547821323
> ​ by jimim , on Flickr
> 
> 
> just a typical page on my setup



Everybody loves Raymond?!?!? Can you post a little more info about the video integration? Looks pretty good man I like it!


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwilson* /forum/post/20185682
> 
> 
> Yes, one of the advantages of reservations is that you have a central place to keep track of your ip address assignments. Lease renewal should be pretty un-noticeable.
> 
> 
> Too bad my linksys wrt54 doesn't have that feature. I just split the subnet up, part of it is dhcp and the other part is static. My database of ip addresses is a 3x5 notecard.



You are able to install dd-wrt or Tomato firmware on that router to unleash its true potential, if you wish to.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20185090
> 
> 
> All their links except the builder page give the same suspended link:
> 
> http://www.iruleathome.com/cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi
> 
> 
> Rich



Works ok for me, both their web pages and builder


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maidez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Relatively new to iRule and I'm trying to get everything cabled up for the first time. I'm trying to use one of the output ports on my GC-100 to the hard wired 'remote in' port on my Yamaha RX-V2700 receiver. I already have an emitter stuck on the front of the receiver for use with a remote extender, and I'd prefer to use the hard wired port on this receiver as I'm converting to the iRule. I picked up the Global cache GC-CGX cable, which purportedly converts the GC-100 IR out into a Xantech compatible signal. I don't know what the Yamaha is expecting, but I would have thought that it was compatible with whatever Xantech uses, since that seems to be most prevalent IR distribution system.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I can't get any remote commands sent through this cable to work. The LED on the of the GC-100 IR port blinks when I send the command, but nothing happens on the receiver. I've verified that the commands do work with an emitter plugged into the same port and held in front of the receiver. I've also tried configuring the GC-100 port as both 'IR Out' and 'IR Out, No Carrier' to no avail. The coverage of the topic in the Yamaha manual is pretty minimal, and so far my googling hasn't turned up any information. Does anyone have any experience with the remote-in port on Yamaha receivers, or have any suggestions on what else I should try?



Try a 3.5 mm mono cable. It works for me and my yamaha old rx-v995. At least I think it's a mono but could be stereo. It Wasserstein just somethingbi had lying around at the time.


----------



## MTFire

I think I solved my problem. I use a 1 second delay after first digit and a one second after the second digit.


It would be nice if Irulebuilder woulfd let you set a 'default' delay instead of the .2.


John


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwilson* /forum/post/20185682
> 
> 
> Yes, one of the advantages of reservations is that you have a central place to keep track of your ip address assignments. Lease renewal should be pretty un-noticeable.
> 
> 
> Too bad my linksys wrt54 doesn't have that feature.



I have a WRT54G router and although I'm not very network/IP savvy, isn't this where you manage static IP addresses/leases/assignments?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTFire* /forum/post/20187073
> 
> 
> I think I solved my problem. I use a 1 second delay after first digit and a one second after the second digit.



What's the repeat count on your IR commands? If you're using the default of 3, maybe changing it to 1 will let you reduce the delay.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have a WRT54G router and although I'm not very network/IP savvy, isn't this where you manage static IP addresses/leases/assignments?



No. The page you showed allows you to manually specify the addresses of DNS servers. You would do this, say, if you want to override your ISP's DNS with, say, OpenDNS.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have a WRT54G router and although I'm not very network/IP savvy, isn't this where you manage static IP addresses/leases/assignments?



Look under dhcp on the left. You should see something like reservations. You will need to know the mac addresses of the attached if reserving address for a device. You can always set the address manually on the unit just give yourself a range of numbers to work with (with your subnet 255.255.255.0) say 192.168.1.70-192.168.1.89 for dns use your routers' ip 192.168.1.1


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20187686
> 
> 
> I have a WRT54G router and although I'm not very network/IP savvy, isn't this where you manage static IP addresses/leases/assignments?



It is where you create the 'window' for static addresses. Note the Starting IP Address. You create a larger address reserving places for your static addresses below.


With the WRT54G I am not aware of a facility to manage the addresses so I just use a text file for that making sure I stay out of the range locked out from this screen.


So if you set the above address to 192.168.1.120 you could have 20 static ip addresses you could dispense starting at 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.119


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xtoyz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody loves Raymond?!?!? Can you post a little more info about the video integration? Looks pretty good man I like it!



What's wrong with everybody loves Raymond? Lol


I like all those older shows.


Anyway. I have a zavio video server in my structured wire box I the basement. Pretty much I took an RCA out of my comcast box down to the basement over one of my rg6 drops which goes to the video server. From the the video server is cat5 into my switch. It has a static I which I URL into irule and u get a pic. The video server is actually a one channel camera server. It is a pretty slick video server if one needed it for a camera. One of the cool settings is I can have diff resolution for mobile view vs computer view. The zavio was 350 I think. I know that might be alot for what I'm doing but I really like it and it was the only company I found that plays nice with mobile safari. What's cool Isfahan I add my hai setup in the house I can push that feed to the video keypads without any other hardware.


Again this is for visual feedback only. The pic isn't tv viewing smooth. We ate working with moving jpg's but it get the job done.

Jimi


----------



## Rich Gibson

I'm working with Global Cache's iLearn and at my wits end. I removed the circuit board from the iTachIP2R housing as a gent suggested at GC. I got two keys read but now nothing I do will register in iLearn. I have a powered IR slave unit at my desk and the LED lights up every time I press the controller's key, iLearn says it is connected to the iTach at the correct IP address (192.168.1.15) but nothing register in the lLearn window and I've pressed several numbers on the controller hundreds of time now with no luck. Any ideas?


This is a lot of of money to spend on a flaky design.











Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20189625
> 
> 
> I'm working with Global Cache's iLearn and at my wits end. I removed the circuit board from the iTachIP2R housing as a gent suggested at GC. I got two keys read but now nothing I do will register in iLearn. I have a powered IR slave unit at my desk and the LED lights up every time I press the controller's key, iLearn says it is connected to the iTach at the correct IP address (192.168.1.15) but nothing register in the lLearn window and I've pressed several numbers on the controller hundreds of time now with no luck. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> This is a lot of of money to spend on a flaky design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich



Most here would agree, the IR learner built into the iTach leaves little to be desired. It needs to be improved on, *big time*.


With that, the leaning ability of the iTach can be greatly improved upon by the user. Two things will make a huge difference between success and failure.


1. It is essential that there is as little ambient light in the room as possible. Absolute darkness is best.


2. Make sure the remote you are learning from has *brand new* batteries.


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20181884
> 
> 
> Instructions for setting up a static IP address are on page 81-82 of the users operating manual. Have your TV on so you can see the receiver's GUI. Start by pressing Receiver then Home on the remote and navigate to the network setup screen. (System Setup, Network Setup) The rest should be obvious.



Barry, I guess it's not obvious enough for me because I don't get it









It seems the only way to change the ip address is by switching DHCP to OFF.

It gave me a blank canva and since I have no clue I just copied everything from the page with DHCP set to ON.

Here's what I entered:

IP Address: 192.168.1.104

Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1

Primary DNS Server: 209.18.47.61

Enable Proxy Server: 209.18.47.62

Enable Proxy Server: ON


The result? If the receiver is ON, I can control it with iRule but if it's turned OFF, iRule doesn't find the gateway... What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Barry, I guess it's not obvious enough for me because I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the only way to change the ip address is by switching DHCP to OFF.
> 
> It gave me a blank canva and since I have no clue I just copied everything from the page with DHCP set to ON.
> 
> Here's what I entered:
> 
> IP Address: 192.168.1.104
> 
> Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
> 
> Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
> 
> Primary DNS Server: 209.18.47.61
> 
> Enable Proxy Server: 209.18.47.62
> 
> Enable Proxy Server: ON
> 
> 
> The result? If the receiver is ON, I can control it with iRule but if it's turned OFF, iRule doesn't find the gateway... What am I doing wrong?



What kind of receiver? If it's a Denon, then you need to configure it for standby mode. In standby mode, the receiver never completely shuts off - the network interface will stay on and can respond to commands. With the default, as-shipped setting, "off" means "off" and of course iRule can't find the gateway- because the receiver is O F F!


Receiver off has nothing to do with DHCP off. It seems you may be confusing the two. Yes, if DHCP is turned on, you can't manually set the IP address, because the whole point of DHCP is to obtain an address automatically.


----------



## ArieS1204

It's the Pioneer VSX-1120-K


----------



## ArieS1204

I'll check if there's an option for network standby when I get home.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20189752
> 
> 
> Most here would agree, the IR learner built into the iTach leaves little to be desired. It needs to be improved on, *big time*.
> 
> 
> With that, the leaning ability of the iTach can be greatly improved upon by the user. Two things will make a huge difference between success and failure.
> 
> 
> 1. It is essential that there is as little ambient light in the room as possible. Absolute darkness is best.
> 
> 
> 2. Make sure the remote you are learning from has *brand new* batteries.



The closet helped a bit however it didn't solve the problem. It still doesn't satisfactorily read IR signals. At best it appears to be capturing only partial signals or none at all. I finally captured a single button and then plugged the iTach output to my stack. Despite the #3 output LED glowing each time I pressed the controller using iLearn's 'Test IR' button nothing changed with the device. I tested the IR bulb to make sure it was working. This morning I couldn't even duplicate getting the iTach to read a single signal despite having taken off the outer case and then removing the board and using it with fresh batteries in a lightless closet. Nada. The controller I was trying to capture easily worked the device from over 12 feet away.


I have six or seven panels working so I know the process. If it continues to be this difficult I may regret ever spending this much money and especially, time. Global Cache's got to step up to the plate and do a lot more hand-holding and redesign if they hope to make this device more successful. You can't just throw the user under the bus and expect them to disassemble the device to try to make it work. However both iRule and GC have produced products with their share of issues. What is needed is a re-redesigned AND TESTED iTach with a better learner and replacement of any failing in the field.


I'm also using iRed2 for my Elgato EyeTV HD and it's another product with an extremely steep learning curve. Their editor uses a variant of the compressed Global Cache' format but I can't move forward unless the ferschluggener IR learner cooperates.


Rich


----------



## byron69

I'm following (or trying to do it) this thread from the beginning. I'm very interested in Irule, but 2-ways capability is very important for me. Do we have good news concerning Irule 2.0? It seems there wasn't any news since last post from barry & Itai months ago. Isn't it?


Thanks a lot,


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *byron69* /forum/post/20190737
> 
> 
> I'm following (or trying to do it) this thread from the beginning. I'm very interested in Irule, but 2-ways capability is very important for me. Do we have good news concerning Irule 2.0? It seems there wasn't any news since last post from barry & Itai months ago. Isn't it?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot,



We have not heard anything for awhile on this.


----------



## asterix007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/20191235
> 
> 
> We have not heard anything for awhile on this.



Yes... what is the future of iRule ?

Is a version 2 available soon ?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20184752
> 
> 
> Uh oh, trouble on the home front. I just tried to visit iRule's website and it says the account has been suspended. I hope this is temporary.



Our traffic overloaded our usage quota... by a lot! We are migrating the web site to a new hosting company that can better handle the increased traffic. This has nothing to do with the Builder since it is built on completely different hardware and platform with Google.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20194430
> 
> 
> Our traffic overloaded our usage quota... by a lot! We are migrating the web site to a new hosting company that can better handle the increased traffic. This has nothing to do with the Builder since it is built on completely different hardware and platform with Google.



Glad to hear that iRule is still going strong. I love my setup and it works flawlessly.


----------



## asterix007

Yep ! Could you tell us more about evolution of the product ?


2Way communication ?

Off line builder ?

Gauge icon ?

other feature... ?


Thanks in advance for the excellent work you do !


----------



## project_x

Does anyone know if I can use address 1 remote codes with some modification (is the remote address is contained in each hex command)?

My system uses different addresses for each box.

Or do I simply have to learn the commands for addresses 2,3 and 4....?


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/20190572
> 
> 
> What kind of receiver? If it's a Denon, then you need to configure it for standby mode. In standby mode, the receiver never completely shuts off - the network interface will stay on and can respond to commands. With the default, as-shipped setting, "off" means "off" and of course iRule can't find the gateway- because the receiver is O F F!
> 
> 
> Receiver off has nothing to do with DHCP off. It seems you may be confusing the two. Yes, if DHCP is turned on, you can't manually set the IP address, because the whole point of DHCP is to obtain an address automatically.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/20190648
> 
> 
> I'll check if there's an option for network standby when I get home.



Ok, found the option, it works.

Thanks a lot jtara!


----------



## barrygordon

aerieS1204,


The only thing that concerns me now is the static IP address you chose. If I understand what you said it was the address assigned when you had DHCP turned on. If that is correct you may have a potential issue. The static address you assign MUST NOT be in the range used by the DHCP Process to assign addresses. It will work okay until the DHCP process attempts to assign an address it believes it controls to a device requesting a address via DHCP. If It assigns the address used by the Pioneer as a static IP then you have an issue in that there will be 2 devices with the same IP address.


----------



## barrygordon

Project_X,


Depends on the remote and the manufacturer. Either there is a field in the protocol for the unit number or as Sony generally does it the device address changes, which in many cases ends up being the same.


For example the Sony BR mega-changers, IIRC, have a device code of 128 (80 hex) for unit 0, 129 (hex 81) for unit 1, . . .


----------



## barrygordon

Rich Gibson,


What is the remote and can you send me any samples of what was learned in Pronto Hex format? If so I will try and help you. I use my own system to learn or synthesize a remote's IR patterns


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20196008
> 
> 
> Rich Gibson,
> 
> 
> What is the remote and can you send me any samples of what was learned in Pronto Hex format? If so I will try and help you. I use my own system to learn or synthesize a remote's IR patterns



Global cache' is going to take my remotes and generate the codes for the keys I needed. One is an HDMI switch controller with 7 commands: 1,2,3,4,5 left arrow, and right arrow. The other is a Scientific Atlanta 8000 series volume up, volume down and mute. As has already been asked, I use two cable boxes. Often one is being used to record programs so I want to watch the other box on an upstairs TV. I need to be able to control the lower box's volume from upstairs on my iPhone/iPad. The iRule command library does not include these three commands.


Thanks for your offer of help. I should have contacted you sooner offline.


Rich


----------



## barrygordon

I can give you the commands for the SA 8000 series. I have them for all of the units. In my theater there are two units so I ran into the problem a long time ago. Let me know if you need them



OOPS, I spoke to fast. I have the SA 8300HD units. According to my notes (It Pays to look) there are not multiple unit codes. I use the same codes for both units. However I do drive them off of different ports of the iTach, and carefully tape over the emitters so IR energy from unit 0 can not be seen by unit 1 and vice versa. In your case that would be unnecessary if the units are in different rooms. Just drive the units off of different iTach IR ports and set up the irule files appropriately. Perhaps SA (or Cisco) changed what they were doing but I don't think so.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20195999
> 
> 
> Project_X,
> 
> 
> Depends on the remote and the manufacturer. Either there is a field in the protocol for the unit number or as Sony generally does it the device address changes, which in many cases ends up being the same.
> 
> 
> For example the Sony BR mega-changers, IIRC, have a device code of 128 (80 hex) for unit 0, 129 (hex 81) for unit 1, . . .



To be fair, I haven't actually found the hex for address 1 of the remotes. I did however come across a file for URC remotes for addresses 1 thru 5. Is it possible to convert that for iRule?


----------



## barrygordon

I am not that familiar with what URC does so I cannot say. Whose remote is it?


----------



## project_x

Dish TV/Expressvu remote


----------



## arnobarno

iRule is quite a nice product. I have pretty much gotten a 1.0 version of my system up and going, just waiting for one more part.


I've read through most of this forum, as well as searched it, hoping to find answers to my remaining questions. I haven't, so here goes...


1) About 6 months ago, there was a brief discussion about trying to integrate Lutron RA2 into the system. Lutron's integration protocol uses telnet with a username/password. I don't want to query states - merely send some commands after that. Not entirely sure how to set this up in iRule. What would probably be simplest is if there was a way to have every command login and also logoff. I'm not worried about the performance of this as there are only a couple of commands that I need to send. Thoughts?


2) I have a few devices that are internet enabled - Pioneer 1020-K, Sony Blu-ray BDP-S370, Sony KDL55-NX810 - but it seems there is not a supported way to use them as a gateway device, just IR. The Pioneer has been discussed here and it seems that only the 1120 is supported. The blu-ray player is surprising since it seems that iMaster Control lists support on their site. As for the TV, I simply want to be able to turn it on/off via the network. Lacking that capability, my plan "B" is to send IR from my media cabinet back to my living room via an unused RG59 cable (and I'm waiting for some f->3.5mm plugs from monoprice). Thoughts?


Thanks


----------



## barrygordon

arnobarno


Are you sure the pioneer 1020 is network enabled? I know the 1120 is but I do not think the 1020 is. If it is the codes are the same as the codes for the Pioneer 1120. The pioneer custom installer docs do not show the 1020 as being IP enabled.


My experience is that in the absence of 2-way communications IR can be as reliable as direct IP connectivity and generally less of a hassle


----------



## snodric

Pretty sure that this has been answered before but just couldn't find it (also looked at the faq's on the iRule website - cubesys, you might want to add this as a faq). What is the maximum number of rows and columns in the Builder for the iTouch and iPad?


Brian


----------



## arnobarno

Barry,

The reason I say it is network enabled is that I have an ethernet cable plugged into it and I can use an app on my iPad to control it - iControlAV. I believe that the second generation of this app doesn't work - you need the 1120.

EDIT: Only the 1021 works with the new iControlAV2.


FWIW, the Sony bluray player also has an app that allows you to control it (Media Remote).

arn


----------



## barrygordon

If you download the TCP Explorer app from my web site it will generate the iRule device file needed to control the 1120 over IP. You can try it with the 1020. See what it does.


With rgeard to the sony you need to get the IP spec document and then you will be in business. The Sony IP protocol is a little complocated but with the correct Protocol document it can be generated.


----------



## mb1x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20189752
> 
> 
> With that, the leaning ability of the iTach can be greatly improved upon by the user. Two things will make a huge difference between success and failure.
> 
> 
> 1. It is essential that there is as little ambient light in the room as possible. Absolute darkness is best.
> 
> 
> 2. Make sure the remote you are learning from has *brand new* batteries.




Thank you for the tips!! Worked great for me.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnobarno* /forum/post/20196816
> 
> 
> About 6 months ago, there was a brief discussion about trying to integrate Lutron RA2 into the system. Lutron's integration protocol uses telnet with a username/password. I don't want to query states - merely send some commands after that. Not entirely sure how to set this up in iRule. What would probably be simplest is if there was a way to have every command login and also logoff. I'm not worried about the performance of this as there are only a couple of commands that I need to send. Thoughts?



About the only way I see to be able to do this is to add your own intelligent gateway to the mix (A PC or Mac that's always on would be ideal but a linux based router could also be used with the right software).


The way I would do it (I have an iMac that is on 24/7 that controls my Insteon system amongst other things) would be to set up Apache with PHP (MAMP in my case; WAMP for the PC) and create a PHP script to receive data from iRule. The script would then talk to the Lutron system to send it commands.


Once feedback is integrated into iRule, the same script could be used to query states.


----------



## arnobarno

Valdhor: thanks for the suggestion. I'll see what is involved to set up the server. I do have a Windows server that is on 24/7 (unless it crashes 


Barry: Very interesting result. I downloaded your program and tried it. Didn't work on port 23 at all. Did some crawling around and there is a cryptic reference to Pioneer's iPhone program using port 8102. Sure enough, it seems to work on port 8102. I need to do some further testing but the manual commands I sent via your program sure seem to work just perfectly! Thanks!


----------



## arnobarno

Just to confirm, I was able to generate an iRule device using Barry's program and can successfully control the 1020 via IP on port 8102. It sounds like the 1120 also listens on 8102 - not sure if this is the general port that Pioneer is using with all of their "apps."


Barry - Do you know if there is a MUTE (toggle) command for the Pioneer via RS232? Clearly, with feedback, one could do the query and the appropriate discrete code but I couldn't find the toggle anywhere.


Also, it is too bad that there isn't a way to do a login/password in iRule when a gateway is being setup. If there was, it seems that I could use your TCPIP explorer program and generate all of the commands I need for my Lutron system as it is listening on port 23 and I can easily manually control it via Telnet.


----------



## barrygordon

I originally wrote the TCP explorer program to allow me to explore the TCP capabilities of a device. It needs more work to completely do that, but it will allow you to make up and try sequences to send. One of the nice features is that it shows you the traffic in both directions and what is going on (errors, socket state etc.).


Once you understand how your device communicates it is fairly easy to build a control file which is just a text file. Once you have the control file and you can control your device with it, then you can have the program build the proper iRule device file from the control file. It is how I build iRule device files for TCP capable devices I come upon.


The Pioneer documentation for RS232 and IP does not include a mute toggle command, just mute on, mute off and a mute state query. Nor do they allow the sending of any "Button" on the remote as many devices do when implementing RS232 or TCP.


Drop me an email if you want a copy of the doc which lists all the commands. The commands are the same for TCP and RS232.


You can now build and test a proper file for the 1020. I would appreciate if you would do that and send it to me. I will add it to the programs library of files. In fact if anyone using TCP Explorer builds the proper text file and sends it to me as verified I will add it to the library.


----------



## BudCrow

Hi there, I have multi-zonal Spotify setup in a huge hall. Every so often Spotify crashes and the Mac has be restart. I was wondering is there any way at all that I would be able to send a restart command from iRule?


I know that this app can do it http://www.mobilepcmonitor.com/downloads.php 

and I know iRule can send WOL to PC's-any ideas.


I'd be just as happy with an icon on the desktop as well, any gurus?


Ty


----------



## barrygordon

Port 8102 does not appear to have any "official" use so I guess it is open to be used as manufacturers see fit.


the following link may be useful to those looking to see what devices/manufacturers are going into IP control

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...thread.cgi?236


----------



## barrygordon

arnobarno

what happens if you send the login userid/password with every transmission. The overhead delays may be tolerable


----------



## arnobarno

Barry,

There is no difference in the .ini file for the 1020 or the 1120. I just used your file, changed the name from 1120 to 1020 and changed the port to 8102. The 1120 should also be controllable from 8102.


As for sending a username/password, I'm a little stumped here. If I telnet to the device, I'm prompted for username/password the first time; then can send commands. If I use your program over port 23, I don't see anything coming back from the device. Maybe I set it up wrong - I'll have to check again but have to run right now.


arn


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnobarno* /forum/post/20200466
> 
> 
> As for sending a username/password, I'm a little stumped here. If I telnet to the device, I'm prompted for username/password the first time; then can send commands. If I use your program over port 23, I don't see anything coming back from the device. Maybe I set it up wrong - I'll have to check again but have to run right now.



You may be able to telnet directly from iRule but I don't know if iRule handles the Telnet protocol. According to the RFC ( http://freesoft.org/CIE/RFC/1738/28.htm ), a Telnet URL scheme takes the form...


telnet://:/


You may like to give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20195968
> 
> 
> aerieS1204,
> 
> 
> The only thing that concerns me now is the static IP address you chose. If I understand what you said it was the address assigned when you had DHCP turned on. If that is correct you may have a potential issue. The static address you assign MUST NOT be in the range used by the DHCP Process to assign addresses. It will work okay until the DHCP process attempts to assign an address it believes it controls to a device requesting a address via DHCP. If It assigns the address used by the Pioneer as a static IP then you have an issue in that there will be 2 devices with the same IP address.



Barry, how can I find out what range I can use?


----------



## ArieS1204

I now I have a new problem









It seems after a certain amount of going to different panels via link buttons or the back function, I get booted out of iRule.

When I restart it, my gateways via network for both my TV and my receiver are gone and I need to add them again.

Anyone has this problem occur and/or has an idea of what's going on?


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/20202019
> 
> 
> I now I have a new problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems after a certain amount of going to different panels via link buttons or the back function, I get booted out of iRule.
> 
> When I restart it, my gateways via network for both my TV and my receiver are gone and I need to add them again.
> 
> Anyone has this problem occur and/or has an idea of what's going on?



Look at post 7543; I think that might explain it.


Rich


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/20202019
> 
> 
> I now I have a new problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems after a certain amount of going to different panels via link buttons or the back function, I get booted out of iRule.
> 
> When I restart it, my gateways via network for both my TV and my receiver are gone and I need to add them again.
> 
> Anyone has this problem occur and/or has an idea of what's going on?



Are you talking about the iRule app or the Builder?


If it's the app, I have had it crash like that and have no idea why.


----------



## ArieS1204

I'm talking about the app so I don't think post 7543 is revelant.


Valdhor, so it's not happening anymore?


----------



## barrygordon

Aries1204, Your router configuration (I assume your router is doing the DHCP work) should show the starting IP address and either a count or an ending IP address to define the range. Which router do you have? If it is a linksys router you need to open its configuration page enter the userid and password and look at the setup page.


IIRC you said something about the DHCP range being 100-104. I would try an iTach address such as 192.168.1.90 if you are not using that as a static address for some host. On my LAN I use 100-149 as the DHCP Range


----------



## barrygordon

arnobarno,


A real telnet session from a telnet client normally sends an open as the first command which the server generally responds to with a request for user name and then for pass word. I am not a telnet expert at this time because I forget too many things, I have a telnet client that I wrote so I could check.


Systems like the Pioneer receivers really use open TCP not Telnet and they should not use port 23 which is reserved for Telnet sessions. Perhaps that is why they are moving to 8102. Dennon and Yamaha should do a similar thing. Telnet is Telnet and is session oriented not transaction oriented.


When you deal with the lutron system I assume you use a real telnet client which sends the open to establish a telnet session. You could in effect completely duplicate the opening of a session, sending userid, sending password, sending command(s) and then closing the session so that the telnet server on the lutron host is ready for the next open. As a thought, if you have your lutron commands on a single page you could on entry to the page open the session. I do not know what the lutron system will do with an open when it is already open in a session. You could also have a button that establishes the session (send open IP; send userid, send password) or whatever is required.


----------



## arnobarno

Barry,

Thanks for the response and that makes sense. I used to be a real programming whiz myself but I can barely remember what I ate for breakfast yet alone the telnet protocol.


But, if I knew what that protocol looked like and it was easy to replicate, what you say makes sense. The overhead of opening and closing sessions on every command would actually be trivial and closing the session would be preferred, in fact, since that would for all intents and purposes eliminate the problem of multiple logins at the same time (which lutron doesn't allow using the same login/password combination).


For me, each command to the Lutron RA2 system that I need to execute is itself a macro that is already programmed into the system. For example, I'd send one command which is a "movie" scene to the main controller. In my case, that command is "#DEVICE,41,1,3" which is a keypad press of the movie scene on one of the keypads in our home.


Just not sure how to setup and tear down what needs to wrap around that to make it work. More searching required...

arn


----------



## lilwheezy75

i was hoping to creat a page where i can choose to play Xbox 360 or one of the various emulators i have running on my computer. i have all of the emulaters in the gametime plug-in through Media browser in Media center (confusing i know).


is there a way i can set a custom button to boot to the Media Browser main window then macro from there to my games/systems??


This is the plugin in question

http://community.mediabrowser.tv/per...ametime-plugin


----------



## barrygordon

arnobarno,


Get a copy of wireshark (free) and learn how to use it. What you want to see is what the telnet session sends to the lutron devivce and what it sends back. If you run the telnet client on the same machine as wireshark it will be a piece of cake


If you want to see what the keypads send you will need an IP Hub and have the various devices on the HUB along with the PC running wireshark so that all the traffic will be viewable


----------



## arnobarno

Barry,

Thanks for your help. I'm at the 1 yard line now...


I've downloaded Wireshark and I can see what the initiation protocol is to get the telnet session going.


So, I programmed a bunch of commands into TCPIP Explorer - initiate, login, password, sample command 1, sample command 2, and logoff. I can drive my lights using TCPIP Explorer now!


Two problems remain:

1) (Could be worked around) - For some reason, the first time I send the login/password sequence, I get a "bad password" reply from my device. Sending it a second time always works. Looking at the packets in Wireshark doesn't really shed light on this. This is easy to work around, as long as it remains consistent behavior.


2) (Bigger Problem) Turned the .ini into an iRule file and uploaded the device. Wired 6 buttons to the 6 commands so I can manually simulate the same thing. Nothing happens and I'm not sure how to sniff the packets between iRule and the device. Thoughts??

EDIT: Hmmm. Not sure why this didn't work on the first few tries but it appears to work now within iRule. I'm left with one problem, though, still. If I send my logout command, it closes the socket and iRule won't re-setup the gateway until I move away from my current panel onto a new one and then back. And, rather than the green transmission status icon in the lower left, I see an orange status icon when I send a command...


----------



## barrygordon

Send me your ini file that you developed and your iRule file that TCP Explorer built from it. I will try your ini file with some changes with a different telnet server to see if it rejects the password too.


Also if you can send me the telnet session wireshark file and the TCP explorer wireshark session. I will see if I can find any differences. There has to be something different. It could be a timing problem if the device server code is weak. What are you using as the line termination character(s)? CR, LF or CRLF. In linux/unix termination is sometimes LF not CR. You might try sending a blank line between user ID and password and then send the password.


To sniff the packets between Irule and the device, the device and the PC running wireshark must be on the same LAN segment so both see the same traffic. You can not do this with a switch or a multiport router as the multiport router is a switch. You need a Hub which you can probably find on eBay. You put the device and the PC on the hub and connect the hub to your LAN. In this way the router or switch sends traffic for your device to the hub since your device is on the hub. The hub, unlike a switch sends all traffic it gets from its LAN connection to all ports on the hub, ergo wireshark sees the traffic going to the device.


Once you work this all out I suspect a lot of people will be happy.


----------



## Someone00

Does anyone find it weird that the owner of the app picks only questions that he has a good answer for but will not answer other questions? This has been going on for the last 2 to 3 months.


Like?


1. Bug from last update that if you have a 1st gen links do not work correctly?

2. When will 2 way feedback be available.

3. When will android be supported?


All of these questions have been asked multiple times but no answer. Kind of makes you start to wonder if you made the right choice, myself started to kick myself for not choosing command Fusion instead of iRule.


BTW Not going to pick through thread to pick out questions since this has been asked multiple times that a separate forum be made but still nothing has happened.


----------



## barrygordon

Isn't that logical?


One answers questions he knows the answer to. If he doesn't know the answer he can make one up, say he doesn't know, or just keep quiet. I guess the later was chosen.


There is nothing stopping any dissatisfied customer from going elsewhere. I am not dissatisfied but am looking at other solutions just to keep my options open.


I am not part of the company that is developing this app.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/20204386
> 
> 
> Does anyone find it weird that the owner of the app picks only questions that he has a good answer for but will not answer other questions? This has been going on for the last 2 to 3 months.
> 
> 
> Like?
> 
> 
> 1. Bug from last update that if you have a 1st gen links do not work correctly?
> 
> 2. When will 2 way feedback be available.
> 
> 3. When will android be supported?
> 
> 
> All of these questions have been asked multiple times but no answer. Kind of makes you start to wonder if you made the right choice, myself started to kick myself for not choosing command Fusion instead of iRule.
> 
> 
> BTW Not going to pick through thread to pick out questions since this has been asked multiple times that a separate forum be made but still nothing has happened.



I can't speak for number two. But Itai has answered 2 and 3 over and over and over again in this thread. He is currently working on 2way. He didn't give an exact time. I don't think we should expect him to either. He mentioned possible Android support in the future also, but nothing solid.


Itai, goes above and beyond any other company I have ever dealt with. THe support is perfect, 7 days a week, and quick.


jim


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/20204386
> 
> 
> Does anyone find it weird that the owner of the app picks only questions that he has a good answer for but will not answer other questions? This has been going on for the last 2 to 3 months.
> 
> 
> Like?
> 
> 
> 1. Bug from last update that if you have a 1st gen links do not work correctly?
> 
> 2. When will 2 way feedback be available.
> 
> 3. When will android be supported?
> 
> 
> All of these questions have been asked multiple times but no answer. Kind of makes you start to wonder if you made the right choice, myself started to kick myself for not choosing command Fusion instead of iRule.
> 
> 
> BTW Not going to pick through thread to pick out questions since this has been asked multiple times that a separate forum be made but still nothing has happened.



I've read this entire thread from day 1. Yep, all 7,583 posts of it. I'm quite certain Itai gets tired of answering the same questions over and over again. To the best of my knowledge, every question that has been asked in this thread has been answered by Itai, himself, or other board members, recently, or in the past. This thread is so long, it's doubtful that a new question could arise that the answer can't be found somewhere in it. The answers to the questions that you point out, I assure you, are in this thread.


----------



## rudku




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnobarno* /forum/post/20196816
> 
> 
> iRule is quite a nice product. I have pretty much gotten a 1.0 version of my system up and going, just waiting for one more part.
> 
> 
> I've read through most of this forum, as well as searched it, hoping to find answers to my remaining questions. I haven't, so here goes...
> 
> 
> 1) About 6 months ago, there was a brief discussion about trying to integrate Lutron RA2 into the system. Lutron's integration protocol uses telnet with a username/password. I don't want to query states - merely send some commands after that. Not entirely sure how to set this up in iRule. What would probably be simplest is if there was a way to have every command login and also logoff. I'm not worried about the performance of this as there are only a couple of commands that I need to send. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 2) I have a few devices that are internet enabled - Pioneer 1020-K, Sony Blu-ray BDP-S370, Sony KDL55-NX810 - but it seems there is not a supported way to use them as a gateway device, just IR. The Pioneer has been discussed here and it seems that only the 1120 is supported. The blu-ray player is surprising since it seems that iMaster Control lists support on their site. As for the TV, I simply want to be able to turn it on/off via the network. Lacking that capability, my plan "B" is to send IR from my media cabinet back to my living room via an unused RG59 cable (and I'm waiting for some f->3.5mm plugs from monoprice). Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi arnobarno,

*1.a) Telnet communication with Lutron*

I have these info from Fiasco. It´s from CommandFusion, not tested in iRule, but I hope, helps you:

_For RadioRa my System Properties are

port 23 port origin 23

TCP

maintain constant connection

RX/TX/EOM blank

Startup command "login_darren"


My "login darren" command is


darren\\x0D\\x0Apassword\\x0D\\x0A#MONITORING,255,1\\x0D\\x0 A?DEVI CE,1,109,9\\x0D\\x0A


which amounts to

darren (enter)

password (enter)

monitoring command to set ra repeater to spit back info (enter)

device state query for button on homepage of remote (enter)_


For more info:
http://groups.google.com/group/comma...=gst&q=fiasco# 

or send a PM directly to Fiasco

*1.b) My experience with Telnet communication in iRule*

I tested telnet communication for controlling my AV receiver NAD via RS232 through my linux based satellite receiver running on Enigma2 system (Dreambox).

_Detailed description:_

I send Networked commands (=RS232 commands for NAD) from iRule to Dreambox. I have create a separate Network gateway for it (IP, port:23).

Dreambox is connected to NAD with USB-RS232 cable (PL2303). All commands, which Dreambox received on port 23 via telnet are transfered out via USB to NAD, such as normal RS232 commands.

Everything is working.

... but, as barry wrote somewhere above, telnet is session oriented communication. This mean, that you need open it with login (password) and correctly close it too. And here is a big problem in iRule. iRule don´t correctly close opened telnet session in each case (multitasking). Main issue is, that Apple allow has opened communication sessions only 10 minutes, when you sleep it (close to multitasking bar).

The my latest status is, that I send a login command in each my command.

For reinit telnet communication in latest version of iRule is suffice run process "Connecting to gateways..."

_Conclusion:_

Telnet communication in iRule working, but it´s not 100% infallible.

*2.) Controlling AV receiver Pioneer VSX-1020-K via network directly from iRule*

Do you really test this configuration:

- Network gateway: Pioneer 1020 (IP, port:8102)

- Network codes: Pioneer 2010 AVR (Network): VSX-1120-K added by Barry Gordon

Is´t working for you?


----------



## BudCrow

Hi,


Is there anyway to send commands to a Macintosh computer in the same way you can send MCE commands to a windows box.


I really need a way to restart a Mac from iRule.


Many Thanks










PS-Can iRule handle ssh like it can telnet?


----------



## BudCrow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20204796
> 
> 
> I've read this entire thread from day 1. Yep, all 7,583 posts of it. I'm quite certain Itai gets tired of answering the same questions over and over again. To the best of my knowledge, every question that has been asked in this thread has been answered by Itai, himself, or other board members, recently, or in the past. This thread is so long, it's doubtful that a new question could arise that the answer can't be found somewhere in it. The answers to the questions that you point out, I assure you, are in this thread.



QFT-Itai is really supportive. I've never regretted using iRule. I've got two iRule setups, neither have gone down.


If you think you can make a better app no one is stopping you. The thing is, there are actually several scenarios where the cloud based google apps thing is pure win. For example, if you have done everything by IR with iTachs you can have 8 peoples iphones controlling systems. All they need to do is download the free app, user name and password. Job done. Try keeping it that simple with of line solutions.


----------



## arnobarno

Rudku,

Thanks for the info on telnet/radio RA. I've gotten much further on my project last night (with the help of Barry) and will be posting results shortly.


As for the Pioneer 1020-k, what I did was take Barry's .ini file from his TCPIP explorer project, and change names in it to be 1020-k, etc. Then, generated the xml that iRule wants (again using Barry's program) and uploaded to iRule. Set up a gateway (using port 8102) and it works perfectly to speak to the Pioneer. I believe that simply using Barry's uploaded 1120-k network device (on port 8102) should work as well. But, that isn't exactly what I did.

arn


----------



## arnobarno

I've gotten the Lutron Radio RA2 lights integrated into iRule. Or, mostly integrated I should say. Big kudos/thanks to Barry for leading me in the right direction as well as introducing me to a couple of cool tools including his TCPIPExplorer program. I've sent him a copy of my sample Lutron commands and no doubt it will be integrated into his example set.


Here is a sample command set for my setup:

Login= lutron\\x0d\\x0aintegration\\x0d\\x0a

Office-On= #OUTPUT,56,1,100\\x0d\\x0a

Office-Dim= #OUTPUT,56,1,50\\x0d\\x0a

Office-Off= #OUTPUT,56,1,0\\x0d\\x0a

Movie= #DEVICE,55,2,3\\x0d\\x0a

Logout= LOGOUT\\x0d\\x0a


You'll want to look at the Lutron Integration document for all of the commands that you can send to Lutron devices (as well as status you can receive). The easiest way to figure out what your device numbers are is simply to telnet to your repeater and start pressing buttons/switches. The first command echoed back is the button press status. So, for example, if I press button 2 on my living room keypad, I'd see a status message ~DEVICE,55,2,3 (followed by a bazillion other status messages, in my case).


I setup a gateway on port 23 to the IP address of my Lutron repeater. Because of the session issues, and also because the repeater won't allow multiple users logged in via the same login/password combination, what I'd really like to do is login each time, send a command and then logout. So, for me, a high level command (attached to a button) looks like a macro of:

Login, Delay (.05), COMMAND (e.g. Office-Dim), Delay(.05), Logout


There is only one problem with this approach. The logout shuts down the gateway and iRule won't re-setup the gateway until a panel switch or a sleep/unsleep type event. itai - I'm wondering if there is a better way for me to do this?? Or could iRule recognize that the session has shut down and reopen the connection?? As it is, it is workable for me as I only need to do a couple of simple things with my lighting setup. If you wanted to do a great deal of complicated setup the session shutdown problem would need to be addressed differently. An even better approach would be if somehow when a gateway is initialized, there is a setup option that allows the login/password to be sent.


Other comments/suggestions appreciated.


EDIT: Combined login/password on single line. Seems to allow this without a delay in between. Removing the other delays though isn't working for me.


----------



## arnobarno

A while back someone posted a question about press and hold repeating buttons. A number of devices that I have "accelerate" based on holding the button down (AppleTV, Pioneer AV Receiver Volume control). On the volume control, this feature is a "nice to have." On the AppleTV, it is really a requirement since scrolling through long lists of Artists/Albums is painfully slow without acceleration.


Changing the repeat rate to a very small number is not sufficient to simulate this. Turning these buttons into macros with multiple repeating commands doesn't achieve the effect I want.


It sounded like itai had suggested there would be a fix for this in an upcoming release.


Anyone know how to implement this?

Thanks,

arn


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/20202261
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the app so I don't think post 7543 is revelant.
> 
> 
> Valdhor, so it's not happening anymore?



It still happens but not very often. Mainly when I am testing my interface. I try going to every panel in all different directions so there is not one place I get "Stuck". One out of every 20 or so test sessions, the app will crash - I am back at the home screen. Never in the same spot and never at the same time. If I could get the crashing to be more consistent I would submit a bug report but it is way too intermittent.


----------



## robsano1

I am having trouble using Irule with a my Pioneer SC-37 under IP control. I've read this entire thread but can't determine what im doing wrong. Im doing the following


1. Using Pioneer 2010 AVR (Network) user device with Data for power on as PO/x0D for example

2. drag the command to a empty button

3. Save the build and then sync on Ipad

4. Set gateway on Ipad to my SC-37 ip and port 8102 (same as shown in IControlAV)

5. Add the Pioneer 2010 AVR (Network) device

6. Save gateway


I get the green light when i go to the Irule panel but the button doesn't work. I haven't tried any of the suggestions of sniffing the network (a little beyond me)


I think it might be the device file, i note that imastercontrol has this in their Sc-37 (and other pioneer AVR) files


power on

UE8N




but not sure if the data is in the same format. it appears different than PO/x0D in Pioneer 2010 AVR (Network) power on data.



Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## barrygordon

See prior posts about TCPIP Explorer program on my web site. Several have used it very successfully to generate correct Network device files for the Pioneer receivers


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/20204386
> 
> 
> Does anyone find it weird that the owner of the app picks only questions that he has a good answer for but will not answer other questions? This has been going on for the last 2 to 3 months.
> 
> 
> Like?
> 
> 
> 1. Bug from last update that if you have a 1st gen links do not work correctly?
> 
> 2. When will 2 way feedback be available.
> 
> 3. When will android be supported?
> 
> 
> All of these questions have been asked multiple times but no answer. Kind of makes you start to wonder if you made the right choice, myself started to kick myself for not choosing command Fusion instead of iRule.
> 
> 
> BTW Not going to pick through thread to pick out questions since this has been asked multiple times that a separate forum be made but still nothing has happened.



Not sure where your questions are coming from. This is a public forum where I and others answer questions. If you have a specific question you are always welcome to contact us directly. This thread moves quickly and questions can get missed.


1. Not sure what links bug you are talking about - please clarify.

2. I don't like to discuss release dates until things are ready to go - I hate to give a date and miss it or release software before it is tested and ready. As I said before, two way is in development and is in beta right now.

3. Android development is more complicated to predict timing yet - again I can't give you a reasonable date for the release.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BudCrow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to send commands to a Macintosh computer in the same way you can send MCE commands to a windows box.
> 
> 
> I really need a way to restart a Mac from iRule.
> 
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS-Can iRule handle ssh like it can telnet?



There are a number of ways. It depends on just what you want to do. Basically, you need SOME program running on the Mac that will listen for commands and carry them out.


For the case you've given, you could just enable telnet on you Mac, which will give you remote access to the OSX command shell. However, you should be careful, since Telnet is an insecure protocol. I wouldn't have it enabled on a notebook that you're going to take out of the house but you are probably ok on your home LAN provided you are behind a firewall and/or NAT router provided you don't have snoopy visitors.










SSH would be better, but it seems you've already figured that out?


The command you would use to restart is "shutdown -r now"


You will need to edit /etc/inetd and remove the # in front of the telnet line to enable telnet.


----------



## rudku

arnobarno,

Thanks for your replay.


Ya, Barry is a god.

He help me with some devices, too. Seems, that his knowledge and very long years experience in home controlling is boundless.


I don´t have a Pioneer 1020, but I used it in one project.

When I´ll have a possibility test it, I´ll try it and inform about my experience here, in this thread.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robsano1* /forum/post/20206863
> 
> 
> I am having trouble using Irule with a my Pioneer SC-37 under IP control. I've read this entire thread but can't determine what im doing wrong. Im doing the following
> 
> 
> 1. Using Pioneer 2010 AVR (Network) user device with Data for power on as PO/x0D for example
> 
> 2. drag the command to a empty button
> 
> 3. Save the build and then sync on Ipad
> 
> 4. Set gateway on Ipad to my SC-37 ip and port 8102 (same as shown in IControlAV)
> 
> 5. Add the Pioneer 2010 AVR (Network) device
> 
> 6. Save gateway
> 
> 
> I get the green light when i go to the Irule panel but the button doesn't work. I haven't tried any of the suggestions of sniffing the network (a little beyond me)
> 
> 
> I think it might be the device file, i note that imastercontrol has this in their Sc-37 (and other pioneer AVR) files
> 
> 
> power on
> 
> UE8N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but not sure if the data is in the same format. it appears different than PO/x0D in Pioneer 2010 AVR (Network) power on data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks



According to the Pioneer document, IP control for the SC-37 is on port 23.


Also, please note that the data for power on should be:

PO\\x0D

not

PO/x0D


----------



## barrygordon

I am not sure what Pioneer is doing, but I would try port 23 and port 8102. I am hoping that Pioneer is recognizing that port 23 is the reserved port for Telnet and open TCP is not Telnet; and they are moving off port 23 onto another Open (not reserved) port e.g. 8102.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnobarno* /forum/post/20205884
> 
> 
> I've gotten the Lutron Radio RA2 lights integrated into iRule. Or, mostly integrated I should say. Big kudos/thanks to Barry for leading me in the right direction as well as introducing me to a couple of cool tools including his TCPIPExplorer program. I've sent him a copy of my sample Lutron commands and no doubt it will be integrated into his example set.
> 
> 
> Here is a sample command set for my setup:
> 
> Login= lutron\\x0d\\x0aintegration\\x0d\\x0a
> 
> Office-On= #OUTPUT,56,1,100\\x0d\\x0a
> 
> Office-Dim= #OUTPUT,56,1,50\\x0d\\x0a
> 
> Office-Off= #OUTPUT,56,1,0\\x0d\\x0a
> 
> Movie= #DEVICE,55,2,3\\x0d\\x0a
> 
> Logout= LOGOUT\\x0d\\x0a
> 
> 
> You'll want to look at the Lutron Integration document for all of the commands that you can send to Lutron devices (as well as status you can receive). The easiest way to figure out what your device numbers are is simply to telnet to your repeater and start pressing buttons/switches. The first command echoed back is the button press status. So, for example, if I press button 2 on my living room keypad, I'd see a status message ~DEVICE,55,2,3 (followed by a bazillion other status messages, in my case).
> 
> 
> I setup a gateway on port 23 to the IP address of my Lutron repeater. Because of the session issues, and also because the repeater won't allow multiple users logged in via the same login/password combination, what I'd really like to do is login each time, send a command and then logout. So, for me, a high level command (attached to a button) looks like a macro of:
> 
> Login, Delay (.05), COMMAND (e.g. Office-Dim), Delay(.05), Logout
> 
> 
> There is only one problem with this approach. The logout shuts down the gateway and iRule won't re-setup the gateway until a panel switch or a sleep/unsleep type event. itai - I'm wondering if there is a better way for me to do this?? Or could iRule recognize that the session has shut down and reopen the connection?? As it is, it is workable for me as I only need to do a couple of simple things with my lighting setup. If you wanted to do a great deal of complicated setup the session shutdown problem would need to be addressed differently. An even better approach would be if somehow when a gateway is initialized, there is a setup option that allows the login/password to be sent.
> 
> 
> Other comments/suggestions appreciated.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Combined login/password on single line. Seems to allow this without a delay in between. Removing the other delays though isn't working for me.



I have a question regarding your macro, what is the purpose of the logout command? does it just close the connection so other remotes can access this controller? Does the RadioRA2 controller support concurrent connections?


I asked the developers to sneak in the ability to send a username and password into version 2.0 which will be tested with the RadioRA2 controller.


----------



## arnobarno

Itai,

The only purpose of LOGOUT is to allow other devices to talk to the controller. You can have many concurrent sessions to the controller but each session needs a different username/password. The other purpose, of course, right now is that I don't know the state of the gateway. If I knew that every entry to the lighting room would involve a fresh gateway connection, then I could simply login in the entrance and assume that whenever I was in the lighting room I could just issue commands. This would be ideal for someone unless they wanted lighting controls within other "activities."


Even better, I can easily make the system work for me in two modes:

1) Every command is wrapped with a login/logout. iRule senses that the gateway was shutdown by the receiver and restarts using its normal mechanism.

2) Gateway initialization allows some type of initialization string. I'd leave the session open indefinitely. On each remote (in my case, my wife's iPad and my iPad) would need a separate gateway configuration using a different username/password.


The second case could be problematic for some people but probably not overly so. There is a default account setup for this type of thing on the controller with username=lutron; password=integration. But Lutron also has a nice iPad application and each user of that application needs a username/password. When our system was installed, I had the installer add a set of username/passwords to the system so I had spare logins.


Thanks for your help.

arn


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20206953
> 
> 
> Not sure where your questions are coming from. This is a public forum where I and others answer questions. If you have a specific question you are always welcome to contact us directly. This thread moves quickly and questions can get missed.
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure what links bug you are talking about - please clarify.
> 
> 2. I don't like to discuss release dates until things are ready to go - I hate to give a date and miss it or release software before it is tested and ready. As I said before, two way is in development and is in beta right now.
> 
> 3. Android development is more complicated to predict timing yet - again I can't give you a reasonable date for the release.



1. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post20015986 


After upgrading to 1.7.2 and re-syncing(made small changes) the back button is no longer visible from a link to another panel. One other thing is that the panel button also disappears but if you push where button should be it will take you back to panels.


This appears to be a bug introduced in latest version. To get around bug I un-hide the other panels so I can at least get back with out exiting iRule and restart app.


Update - This issue only happens on 1st gen iTouch and iPhone, verified that my setup works correctly on a iPhone 4.


2 & 3 Was not trying to pin you down on exact dates but was looking more for a road map of iRule.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnobarno* /forum/post/20207183
> 
> 
> Itai,
> 
> The only purpose of LOGOUT is to allow other devices to talk to the controller. You can have many concurrent sessions to the controller but each session needs a different username/password. The other purpose, of course, right now is that I don't know the state of the gateway. If I knew that every entry to the lighting room would involve a fresh gateway connection, then I could simply login in the entrance and assume that whenever I was in the lighting room I could just issue commands. This would be ideal for someone unless they wanted lighting controls within other "activities."
> 
> 
> Even better, I can easily make the system work for me in two modes:
> 
> 1) Every command is wrapped with a login/logout. iRule senses that the gateway was shutdown by the receiver and restarts using its normal mechanism.
> 
> 2) Gateway initialization allows some type of initialization string. I'd leave the session open indefinitely. On each remote (in my case, my wife's iPad and my iPad) would need a separate gateway configuration using a different username/password.
> 
> 
> The second case could be problematic for some people but probably not overly so. There is a default account setup for this type of thing on the controller with username=lutron; password=integration. But Lutron also has a nice iPad application and each user of that application needs a username/password. When our system was installed, I had the installer add a set of username/passwords to the system so I had spare logins.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> arn



The only concern I have is that for feedback you will not know when changes occur in the system since you logout of the controller.


----------



## arnobarno

Agreed. Once feedback is implemented, it is best to have login as something that happens when the gateway is initialized (a string to send after the connection is made would serve my purposes).


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 1. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post20015986
> 
> 
> After upgrading to 1.7.2 and re-syncing(made small changes) the back button is no longer visible from a link to another panel. One other thing is that the panel button also disappears but if you push where button should be it will take you back to panels.
> 
> 
> This appears to be a bug introduced in latest version. To get around bug I un-hide the other panels so I can at least get back with out exiting iRule and restart app.
> 
> 
> Update - This issue only happens on 1st gen iTouch and iPhone, verified that my setup works correctly on a iPhone 4.
> 
> 
> 2 & 3 Was not trying to pin you down on exact dates but was looking more for a road map of iRule.



Can you please send a backup of your setup so we can reproduce and resolve the issue.


----------



## osupike99

Some genius invented a function for people like you, Someone00, it is amazing and called SEARCH! Use it. This is a DIY type of an app so spell out the acronym and magic will happen.


Alex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone find it weird that the owner of the app picks only questions that he has a good answer for but will not answer other questions? This has been going on for the last 2 to 3 months.
> 
> 
> Like?
> 
> 
> 1. Bug from last update that if you have a 1st gen links do not work correctly?
> 
> 2. When will 2 way feedback be available.
> 
> 3. When will android be supported?
> 
> 
> All of these questions have been asked multiple times but no answer. Kind of makes you start to wonder if you made the right choice, myself started to kick myself for not choosing command Fusion instead of iRule.
> 
> 
> BTW Not going to pick through thread to pick out questions since this has been asked multiple times that a separate forum be made but still nothing has happened.


----------



## robsano1

Thanks Itai, I found my problem, it was using the HTTP gateway instead of Network gateway. Its taking commands now.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/20207251
> 
> 
> 2 & 3 Was not trying to pin you down on exact dates but was looking more for a road map of iRule.



As for the roadmap:

Here are the features that we are targetting for version 2.0, this is not a complete list.

*two way feedback* - You can display text from AV devices as.
Feedback substitution - substitute a list of possible commands. For example: instead of displaying SLI03 which is video input #3 on the onkyo you can have the user define what is displayed.
Feedback math - this is mainly for displaying the volume or scale of a number from a lighting system. We can take the incoming numbers in many different formats (ASCII, hexadecimal, binary) and convert them to the proper format including an optional graphical slider.
Feedback - drag and drop an existing feedback into the interface - simple.
alternating commands - this is for devices that require a toggle between two commands such as a discrete mute off/on. Every time you press the command the next command in the sequence will be sent.
Entrances - Entrances have been modified to include the ability to repeat them in the background. This is useful for two main reasons. First, if you have a device that likes to disconnect after 40 seconds of inactivity (you know who you are Yamaha) you can apply a repeating command in the background that will keep your connection alive and overcome this limitation. Second, devices that don't automatically send back feedback can be queried using the same function.
Device import improvement - You will be able to see append an updated device to yours. The idea is that if new commands have been added to a database command, you do not need to replace your existing device and remap all commands.
Telnet login support - I asked the devices that require the telnet login such as the RadioRA2 controller be supported in network Gateways.


The current list of items is almost completely done (I am still waiting on the telnet and device import changes) and in testing. At this point I am looking to close the features for this release. As always there are a ton of other capabilities that are in development and we want to release but we must draw the line somewhere. I will be happy to discuss what comes after 2.0 in a little while, right now I am just focused on getting 2.0 complete and out the door so I don't want to confuse anyone with features that are targetted at later releases.


A few important notes about 2.0

With the release of iRule version 2.0 there will be another product. iRule pro and the existing product. For users that do not want/need the higher end functionality such as feedback we will continue to provide the entry level solution at the same price. The iRule Pro is targeted at the installers and AVS crowd. As you can imagine, the pro will have a higher price (I am not yet ready to announce so please don't ask yet).


As I have stated in the past, I personally feel a connection to this forum (after more than 8 years). I want to extend a thank you to forum members and our early customers with a free upgrade to the iRule Pro.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> As I have stated in the past, I personally feel a connection to this forum (after more than 8 years). I want to extend a thank you to forum members and our early customers with a free upgrade to the iRule Pro.



Your welcome, and when 2.0 is released I'll gladly take you up on that offer. Keep up the great work.


----------



## xtoyz

Will there be an upgrade fee associated with "Pro" for existing users?


----------



## khiser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xtoyz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will there be an upgrade fee associated with "Pro" for existing users?



And it only took 2 posts to start the questioning The answer was stated pretty clear and also had the disclaimer that he was not ready to release pricing yet.


This will be the next thing that clogs up the forum for the foreseeable future. ;(


----------



## xtoyz

Did I ask pricing? No. As a matter of fact what I asked is no more specific than stating there will be two tiers of pricing. What I'd like to know is if the my money I just spent will get me the cutting edge technology from here forward or if I again need to spend more money.


Why does it seem like simple questions are met with such hostility?


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xtoyz* /forum/post/20210462
> 
> 
> Did I ask pricing? No. As a matter of fact what I asked is no more specific than stating there will be two tiers of pricing. What I'd like to know is if the my money I just spent will get me the cutting edge technology from here forward or if I again need to spend more money.
> 
> 
> Why does it seem like simple questions are met with such hostility?



The issue is, you original question was answered in Itai's post. Re-read it, and you will see.


I think lots of people get tired of the same questions getting asked without searching, looking or reading.


----------



## Rew452

Come on folks, a little patients there will always be someone who will ask the obvious and that's what we are here for, right?


I am sure we were all thinking about the same thing.


Rew


----------



## xtoyz

I guess I overlooked it. My bad....I'm only human.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20209246
> 
> 
> Some genius invented a function for people like you, Someone00, it is amazing and called SEARCH! Use it. This is a DIY type of an app so spell out the acronym and magic will happen.
> 
> 
> Alex



Are you trying to make a point because it is not clear.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20208709
> 
> 
> Can you please send a backup of your setup so we can reproduce and resolve the issue.



Sent config file to customer support.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20209985
> 
> 
> As for the roadmap:
> 
> Here are the features that we are targetting for version 2.0, this is not a complete list.
> 
> *two way feedback* - You can display text from AV devices as.
> Feedback substitution - substitute a list of possible commands. For example: instead of displaying SLI03 which is video input #3 on the onkyo you can have the user define what is displayed.
> Feedback math - this is mainly for displaying the volume or scale of a number from a lighting system. We can take the incoming numbers in many different formats (ASCII, hexadecimal, binary) and convert them to the proper format including an optional graphical slider.
> Feedback - drag and drop an existing feedback into the interface - simple.
> alternating commands - this is for devices that require a toggle between two commands such as a discrete mute off/on. Every time you press the command the next command in the sequence will be sent.
> Entrances - Entrances have been modified to include the ability to repeat them in the background. This is useful for two main reasons. First, if you have a device that likes to disconnect after 40 seconds of inactivity (you know who you are Yamaha) you can apply a repeating command in the background that will keep your connection alive and overcome this limitation. Second, devices that don't automatically send back feedback can be queried using the same function.
> Device import improvement - You will be able to see append an updated device to yours. The idea is that if new commands have been added to a database command, you do not need to replace your existing device and remap all commands.
> Telnet login support - I asked the devices that require the telnet login such as the RadioRA2 controller be supported in network Gateways.
> 
> 
> The current list of items is almost completely done (I am still waiting on the telnet and device import changes) and in testing. At this point I am looking to close the features for this release. As always there are a ton of other capabilities that are in development and we want to release but we must draw the line somewhere. I will be happy to discuss what comes after 2.0 in a little while, right now I am just focused on getting 2.0 complete and out the door so I don't want to confuse anyone with features that are targetted at later releases.
> 
> 
> A few important notes about 2.0
> 
> With the release of iRule version 2.0 there will be another product. iRule pro and the existing product. For users that do not want/need the higher end functionality such as feedback we will continue to provide the entry level solution at the same price. The iRule Pro is targeted at the installers and AVS crowd. As you can imagine, the pro will have a higher price (I am not yet ready to announce so please don't ask yet).
> 
> 
> As I have stated in the past, I personally feel a connection to this forum (after more than 8 years). I want to extend a thank you to forum members and our early customers with a free upgrade to the iRule Pro.



Thank you Itai for taking the time to update everyone. As a early adopter of iRule will also be one for the Pro version.


----------



## xtoyz

For anyone interested in using Denon I found this look and it could be useful.

http://www.d-mpro.com/users/getdownl...DownloadID=503


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20209985
> 
> 
> As for the roadmap:
> 
> Here are the features that we are targetting for version 2.0, this is not a complete list.
> *two way feedback* - You can display text from AV devices as.
> Feedback substitution - substitute a list of possible commands. For example: instead of displaying SLI03 which is video input #3 on the onkyo you can have the user define what is displayed.
> Feedback math - this is mainly for displaying the volume or scale of a number from a lighting system. We can take the incoming numbers in many different formats (ASCII, hexadecimal, binary) and convert them to the proper format including an optional graphical slider.






I'm very excited this is coming! One question though: Can a user develop his own feedback commands or will it only accept "canned" feedback commands from commercial devices. IOW, can my home built HT server send text strings that I define via RS232 through the GC100 to I-Rule?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xtoyz* /forum/post/20210965
> 
> 
> I guess I overlooked it. My bad....I'm only human.



No problem, easy to overlook.


The idea with our solution is that we want to have a product that can grow with the customer. When I started in this hobby I was just out of college in a modest apartment with a simple setup. The $50 app will give someone great control of a nice system. As the complexity and requirements increase, we want to offer people an upgrade path so they don't need to just throw away what they have. I personally feel that this is one of the most exciting parts of working on a software solution. Existing customers will always be able to upgrade their version to the next model as their needs change and only be charged for the difference.


----------



## arnobarno

Hello,

I've been making great progress on my system and really appreciate the help and advice on this forum. I have our living room system setup well within iRule.


Now, I'm turning to the bedroom and stuck a little on the best way to set things up. Let me step back and explain the setup we have:

1) Homerun media cabinet.

2) A/V Receiver for the living room w/5.1 audio

3) (Old) Elan HDR2000 system for audio for all of the other zones in the house.


I can route all of the devices to any room and independently adjust sources, volume, etc. using iRule. So, the questions below are not around how to control anything - rather around the proper user interface. And, in the discussion below, I am referring to the basic user interface that iRule uses as a default.


Logically, the "center" of a panel - that part which controls the source device is unchanged whether I am controlling the Living Room or any of the other zones. But what I'd really like to do is change the panes along the sides, such that source/zone selection and volume is handled properly and commands are routed to the correct devices. For example, when using say my Tivo in my living room, the volume controls the A/V receiver but when in my bedroom, the volume controls a zone in the Elan system.


Using a Harmony Remote, the way I achieved this was to essentially create different activities - Tivo Living Room and Tivo Bedroom - such that the volume buttons, for instance, "punch through" to different devices. But, the basic Tivo buttons don't need to be touched.


In iRule, I'm not sure of the best way to set this up is. Clearly, I could replicate all of the panels and have a top level main screen that allows a room selection which would link to its own set of panels. This would work but be a little painful to maintain - every time I changed a device, I'd have to change n panels (in my case 3) instead of 1. What would be cool would be if the side panes in each panel could be made zone specific (bedroom, living room, etc.) but the center remain unchanged.


The "hack" I did on the Harmony was essentially so I could maintain state - that is what room I'm controlling. A similar "hack" in iRule would be replicating panels. I can't help think that there must be a better way.


Thoughts??


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20212008
> 
> 
> I'm very excited this is coming! One question though: Can a user develop his own feedback commands or will it only accept "canned" feedback commands from commercial devices. IOW, can my home built HT server send text strings that I define via RS232 through the GC100 to I-Rule?



Just the idea that you have such an ability to modify your system is cool.


The answer is yes, you can create a feedback definition for "your" HTPC. This will also apply to users or installers being able to add feedback functionality themselves without the need to contact us if they need to.


----------



## arnobarno

Okay, I'm responding to my own post about panel design with a feature request.


I can certainly implement something by replicating a mountain of panels, modifying the entrances to setup sources and modifying the volume rockers to control the right zone based on what room I'm in (and, no doubt, this is what I'll end up doing in the short term).


But if I had even just one variable that could be set and queried, then an ability within a button press to have simple IF-THEN conditionals, wow, it could save lots of work and maintenance as well as provide better encapsulation of the control logic.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> As for the roadmap:
> 
> Here are the features that we are targetting for version 2.0, this is not a complete list.
> 
> [*]two way feedback - You can display text from AV devices as.[*]Feedback substitution - substitute a list of possible commands. For example: instead of displaying SLI03 which is video input #3 on the onkyo you can have the user define what is displayed.[*]Feedback math - this is mainly for displaying the volume or scale of a number from a lighting system. We can take the incoming numbers in many different formats (ASCII, hexadecimal, binary) and convert them to the proper format including an optional graphical slider.[*]Feedback - drag and drop an existing feedback into the interface - simple.[*]alternating commands - this is for devices that require a toggle between two commands such as a discrete mute off/on. Every time you press the command the next command in the sequence will be sent.[*]Entrances - Entrances have been modified to include the ability to repeat them in the background. This is useful for two main reasons. First, if you have a device that likes to disconnect after 40 seconds of inactivity (you know who you are Yamaha) you can apply a repeating command in the background that will keep your connection alive and overcome this limitation. Second, devices that don't automatically send back feedback can be queried using the same function.[*]Device import improvement - You will be able to see append an updated device to yours. The idea is that if new commands have been added to a database command, you do not need to replace your existing device and remap all commands.[*]Telnet login support - I asked the devices that require the telnet login such as the RadioRA2 controller be supported in network Gateways.
> 
> 
> 
> The current list of items is almost completely done (I am still waiting on the telnet and device import changes) and in testing. At this point I am looking to close the features for this release. As always there are a ton of other capabilities that are in development and we want to release but we must draw the line somewhere. I will be happy to discuss what comes after 2.0 in a little while, right now I am just focused on getting 2.0 complete and out the door so I don't want to confuse anyone with features that are targetted at later releases.
> 
> 
> A few important notes about 2.0
> 
> With the release of iRule version 2.0 there will be another product. iRule pro and the existing product. For users that do not want/need the higher end functionality such as feedback we will continue to provide the entry level solution at the same price. The iRule Pro is targeted at the installers and AVS crowd. As you can imagine, the pro will have a higher price (I am not yet ready to announce so please don't ask yet).
> 
> 
> As I have stated in the past, I personally feel a connection to this forum (after more than 8 years). I want to extend a thank you to forum members and our early customers with a free upgrade to the iRule Pro.



Yo itai. . . That is pretty cool of u!


I hope u keep moving forward!


Jimi


----------



## bruch05

Hello,


I'm a French newbie on Irule Builder and i made a mistake during copy & paste background image. I've paste the "Background image" to Foreground layer and now i've a piece of "Background image" on the Buttons panel ...











I don't know how to remove this image ...

Do you have any advises to do this ?


Many thanks by advance for your help.

Merci de votre aide


Tof


Ps : sorry for the gramatical errors ... i'm Frenh


----------



## jaga01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20209985
> 
> 
> As for the roadmap:
> 
> Here are the features that we are targetting for version 2.0, this is not a complete list.
> 
> *two way feedback* - You can display text from AV devices as.
> Feedback substitution - substitute a list of possible commands. For example: instead of displaying SLI03 which is video input #3 on the onkyo you can have the user define what is displayed.
> Feedback math - this is mainly for displaying the volume or scale of a number from a lighting system. We can take the incoming numbers in many different formats (ASCII, hexadecimal, binary) and convert them to the proper format including an optional graphical slider.
> Feedback - drag and drop an existing feedback into the interface - simple.
> alternating commands - this is for devices that require a toggle between two commands such as a discrete mute off/on. Every time you press the command the next command in the sequence will be sent.
> Entrances - Entrances have been modified to include the ability to repeat them in the background. This is useful for two main reasons. First, if you have a device that likes to disconnect after 40 seconds of inactivity (you know who you are Yamaha) you can apply a repeating command in the background that will keep your connection alive and overcome this limitation. Second, devices that don't automatically send back feedback can be queried using the same function.
> Device import improvement - You will be able to see append an updated device to yours. The idea is that if new commands have been added to a database command, you do not need to replace your existing device and remap all commands.
> Telnet login support - I asked the devices that require the telnet login such as the RadioRA2 controller be supported in network Gateways.
> 
> 
> The current list of items is almost completely done (I am still waiting on the telnet and device import changes) and in testing. At this point I am looking to close the features for this release. As always there are a ton of other capabilities that are in development and we want to release but we must draw the line somewhere. I will be happy to discuss what comes after 2.0 in a little while, right now I am just focused on getting 2.0 complete and out the door so I don't want to confuse anyone with features that are targetted at later releases.
> 
> 
> A few important notes about 2.0
> 
> With the release of iRule version 2.0 there will be another product. iRule pro and the existing product. For users that do not want/need the higher end functionality such as feedback we will continue to provide the entry level solution at the same price. The iRule Pro is targeted at the installers and AVS crowd. As you can imagine, the pro will have a higher price (I am not yet ready to announce so please don't ask yet).
> 
> 
> As I have stated in the past, I personally feel a connection to this forum (after more than 8 years). I want to extend a thank you to forum members and our early customers with a free upgrade to the iRule Pro.



Hi Itai,

I look so much forward to above. The idea of basic and pro version is so good. When 2way functionality is established, it will be difficult to find an alternative in a broad price range. I think that it is very important to take more (higher price) for the product from several point of veiws. The most important for me, is that there exist a good business case for iRule. Then I know that I have a tool to develop solutions in.

BRGDS, Jacob


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruch05* /forum/post/20213775
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm a French newbie on Irule Builder and i made a mistake during copy & paste background image. I've paste the "Background image" to Foreground layer and now i've a piece of "Background image" on the Buttons panel ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to remove this image ...
> 
> Do you have any advises to do this ?
> 
> 
> Many thanks by advance for your help.
> 
> Merci de votre aide
> 
> 
> Tof
> 
> 
> Ps : sorry for the gramatical errors ... i'm Frenh



Bonjour,


You can try to select the background button by clicking on it in the interface window. Also, you can expand the Panel/Page and find it in the tree. Once you have the item selected in the Panels tree, you can right click on it and delete it.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruch05* /forum/post/20213775
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm a French newbie on Irule Builder and i made a mistake during copy & paste background image. I've paste the "Background image" to Foreground layer and now i've a piece of "Background image" on the Buttons panel ...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to remove this image ...
> 
> Do you have any advises to do this ?
> 
> 
> Many thanks by advance for your help.
> 
> Merci de votre aide
> 
> 
> Tof
> 
> 
> Ps : sorry for the gramatical errors ... i'm Frenh



You may have to switch between panel and background focus with the pull down to access the object. Then you can move or delete it as needed


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xtoyz* /forum/post/20211573
> 
> 
> For anyone interested in using Denon I found this look and it could be useful.
> 
> http://www.d-mpro.com/users/getdownl...DownloadID=503



Thanks! This looks like it will solve one of my issues. There are commands for switching HDMI audio between the amp and TV.


Update: These commands work but HDMI Control has to be turned off:

VSAUDIO AMP\\x0D

VSAUDIO TV\\x0D


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnobarno* /forum/post/20212741
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm responding to my own post about panel design with a feature request.
> 
> 
> I can certainly implement something by replicating a mountain of panels, modifying the entrances to setup sources and modifying the volume rockers to control the right zone based on what room I'm in (and, no doubt, this is what I'll end up doing in the short term).
> 
> 
> But if I had even just one variable that could be set and queried, then an ability within a button press to have simple IF-THEN conditionals, wow, it could save lots of work and maintenance as well as provide better encapsulation of the control logic.



I-rule and it's competitors are basically just macro generators. They have no dynamic decision making hooks available to the end programmer (us). To add that functionality in a user friendly manner is complicated.


Some of us, myself, Barry Gordon, accomplish decision making or dynamic data changes base on conditions by having I-rule talk to an HT server that can do these things. All I-rule is then just another control panel for the HT server. But not too many people want to invest in that hardware complexity. Cost aside it's a lot of work only us geeks find pleasure in doing.


Also anyone can be an Apple developer. You can sign up and get access to all the C code you need to build your own I-rule. Of course it's no longer drag and drop and formal computer programming skills in C are needed. IMO, I-rule is good enough not to go down that road. The limitations are out weighed by the ease of the I-rule builder interface. And with 2-way coming many of those limitations such as lighting up buttons without hopping to another near identical panel will be possible.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20215323
> 
> 
> I-rule and it's competitors are basically just macro generators. They have no dynamic decision making hooks available to the end programmer (us). To add that functionality in a user friendly manner is complicated.
> 
> 
> Some of us, myself, Barry Gordon, accomplish decision making or dynamic data changes base on conditions by having I-rule talk to an HT server that can do these things. All I-rule is then just another control panel for the HT server. But not too many people want to invest in that hardware complexity. Cost aside it's a lot of work only us geeks find pleasure in doing.
> 
> 
> Also anyone can be an Apple developer. You can sign up and get access to all the C code you need to build your own I-rule. Of course it's no longer drag and drop and formal computer programming skills in C are needed. IMO, I-rule is good enough not to go down that road. The limitations are out weighed by the ease of the I-rule builder interface. And with 2-way coming many of those limitations such as lighting up buttons without hopping to another near identical panel will be possible.



Macros are a weak point for iRule since it's not possible to define a macro once and then reuse it throughout the remote. I suspect that this usability aspect is being overlooked because the developers are all using servers.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/20215502
> 
> 
> Macros are a weak point for iRule since it's not possible to define a macro once and then reuse it throughout the remote. I suspect that this usability aspect is being overlooked because the developers are all using servers.



Actually, none of us are using a PC as a server for commands at iRule. We are looking to add the ability to reuse (copy paste or reference) objects soon.


----------



## robsano1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaga01* /forum/post/20213809
> 
> 
> Hi Itai,
> 
> I look so much forward to above. The idea of basic and pro version is so good. When 2way functionality is established, it will be difficult to find an alternative in a broad price range. I think that it is very important to take more (higher price) for the product from several point of veiws. The most important for me, is that there exist a good business case for iRule. Then I know that I have a tool to develop solutions in.
> 
> BRGDS, Jacob



I certainly think Irule should charge a price for the pro version that make sense from a business point of view. I think the rate should be per installation so the DIY person is not priced out of the pro version to the benefit of the installers who are charged the same for multiple installations. Just my point of view.


Great work Itai, I support anything that make you successful.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/20215502
> 
> 
> Macros are a weak point for iRule since it's not possible to define a macro once and then reuse it throughout the remote. I suspect that this usability aspect is being overlooked because the developers are all using servers.



Perhaps Macro was the wrong word to explain this. Yes, I-rule presently build rather deep macro stacks. But as you pointed out, you can't simply cut and paste them, you have to re-create them if reused on another button. IMO, not a big problem as they are very easy to build and realistically how deep do they really get in practice - 6 or 7 levels with delays?


I am speaking of say a radio button function. That is you have a group of buttons and only one may be selected at a time. When a new button is selected, the last selected button is turned off other along with the functions associated with it. I-rule and it's competitors can't do that. The controlled device must do it. I-rule can only send the new button command.


You can't do this with macros on the I-rule or any other I-pad remote program because you can't dynamically store the last selection of a button group. In fact I-rule has no concept of button groups. So in my case with I-rule talking to a server, the server handles the button management. The drawback is no feedback on the I-rule as to which button is selected unless you build a panel for each button state times the number of buttons. Outside of switching device control panels where a new panel is needed anyway this is highly impractical. This is why they provide both lit and unlit device panel switch buttons in the library. And then of course there is the risk of getting out of sync. If the device does not get the command and I-rule still indicates the switch was made - you see the problem.


2-way communication will at least be able to indicate on I-rule the current selection as the controlled device can send back the button group status, that is which button is "lit". And it will be far more reliable than the above scenerio. Note however that this type of handshaking will generaly not be possible with IR control. Only Ethernet and RS232.


----------



## arnobarno

Glimmie,

Thanks for your reply. And, believe me, I understand the "slippery slope" issues w.r.t. adding these types of features to a product. You add global variables and a simple conditional, and, before long, you end up with C++.


Okay, I'm exaggerating a little.


Really, I'm not looking to boil the ocean on this one. Arguably, a macro of any sort is one step along the slippery slope of programming. Adding references to macro sequences (i.e. essentially a parameter-less function call) as itai mentioned would certainly help with the maintenance issue I'm concerned about. Furthermore, IMHO, some simple control logic and global variables would significantly reduce both creation and maintenance times of the user interfaces people are creating.


At some point, a user would have to cross the chasm and implement their own server, as you suggest, responding to some trigger that iRule trips. And, that set of users could then implement whatever they wanted. But, I think there are ample opportunities to add features short of a full programming language that aren't too difficult to present in the builder user interface.


It would be interesting to understand how much panel creation is done simply because there is no ability to factor/parameterize a few special cases within the panel.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20215620
> 
> 
> Actually, none of us are using a PC as a server for commands at iRule. We are looking to add the ability to reuse (copy paste or reference) objects soon.



Thanks for the response Itai. I would vote for the ability to reference objects rather than copy them because the folder system is hard to manage for copying things around.


Update: And the ability to nest the references would be cool. For example, for a device without a discrete Mute, I'll create a macro that does Vol+, Vol-, Mute. Then I would use that in a larger macro that does the rest of the device initialization such as device on/off, input selects, etc.


----------



## Insomniahead

Quick Question...


I've read 30 pages so far and I think it might be easier just to ask.


I'm thinking about ordering the global cache GC-100-06.


My Current setup is:


Pioneer Pro-151FD

NAD M15 Pre/Pro

DirecTV HR24-500

OPPO BDP-93

Mac Mini/Plex


My plan is to connect the global cache GC-100-06 into my network switch via wired ethernet. Then ethernet to IR my Directv/NAD M15/Oppo which are all in a closet rack.


my question is, how can I have my IPad turn on my Pionner TV on via IR, seeing that it is a good 20 feet away from the other IR devices?


Is this where the serial comes into play?


Also, I just had DirecTV install the whole home DVR, will this effect it in any way since it is also on my network?


all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## barrygordon

As long as you have wire to where you want to have IR there is very little issue. You can use an unused pair in an ethernet cable (3,4,7,8 are unused if you are not doing POE which use 7,8 or have a telephone line on 3,4). IR can be run pretty far. I have a run of about 100 feet off a GC 100-06 with no issues and it has two emitters in series.


If you are concerned just add a Xantech 791-22 amplified connecting block and a GC CGX cable (I thing it is CGX for GC to Xantech). The 791-44 can drive 10 lines for distances like a thousand feet over ethernet cable type wiring with no issues. They can then be split multiple times.


Pioneer is a little tricky as their direct IR connect is not really for IR although I think they changed that and now provide two inputs, one for standard IR and one for their signals. Xantech also made an adapter to handle the Pioneer funny signal input.


----------



## asterix007

Hi Itai,


Thanks for the feedback and improvements !


I don't see if you are working on a off line builder ? I think it would be nice to have a local builder software. I like solution where we don't need a internet connection and going throught a external server...

Would it be possible with the Pro Version ?


Thanks !


----------



## surrey lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Insomniahead* /forum/post/20217198
> 
> 
> Quick Question...
> 
> 
> I've read 30 pages so far and I think it might be easier just to ask.













I was in the same boat last night, too scared to ask in case the the answer you're looking for is buried somewhere in the tread.


If i understand you correctly, the GC100 will be in or near the closet, if thats the case then you just need to use the global cache blaster to send IR from the closet to the TV.


I have the GC 100-12 in my rack and use the blaster to control my lutron wall plate 20' away and it works well.


----------



## surrey lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20062293
> 
> 
> OK, in the IRULE Builder device library you should find a user device called LEXICON_MC8_RS232. This is the start of a Lexicin MC8 RS232 device. So far I put in the eight input select codes and the mute code. I tested it with full I-rule buttons built on a panel and it works. Forget I-test, not that it's bad but we now know these codes work all the way through the GUI.
> 
> 
> 1) Use serial port 1 on the Lexicon. I don't think serial port 2 on the Lexicon accepts all user commands.
> 
> 2) Set the GC100 serial port for 19.2k baud, ODD parity, and flow control to NONE.
> 
> 3) I used an all pins wired straight through cable and that worked so it's not a handshaking problem.
> 
> 
> Try this and report back.



I can't find this anywhere, ive gone through the user devices list, unfiltered, 3-4 times now.


I could just use IR but really want to learn how to use RS232 so i can implement 2way coms at a later date.


----------



## Rudy A-traxx

Since we talked about improvement recently with a forthcoming new version, Is it that difficult to add basic functions like Copy/Paste, Undo, Duplicate a button with its macros ?


If not, why these kind of basic functions are not included yet ?


Do we really need the iRule next App version for these really important functions ?


Why aren't they included when ready ?

Does an "Undo" need to be tested a long time to know if it's working or not ?


I don't know nothing about programming so my questions may be stupid.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asterix007* /forum/post/20217855
> 
> 
> Hi Itai,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and improvements !
> 
> 
> I don't see if you are working on a off line builder ? I think it would be nice to have a local builder software. I like solution where we don't need a internet connection and going throught a external server...
> 
> Would it be possible with the Pro Version ?
> 
> 
> Thanks !



I want to be clear about something. The list of new functions are for version 2.0. This is not the list of things that are currently in development. As is always the case with software, we have many things that are still in development but will not be ready for release. We continue to work on them and get them added to the following version.


The standalone Builder is something we have discussed but it too early in the development to know the timing.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy A-traxx* /forum/post/20218012
> 
> 
> Since we talked about improvement recently with a forthcoming new version, Is it that difficult to add basic functions like Copy/Paste, Undo, Duplicate a button with its macros ?
> 
> 
> If not, why these kind of basic functions are not included yet ?
> 
> 
> Do we really need the iRule next App version for these really important functions ?
> 
> 
> Why aren't they included when ready ?
> 
> Does an "Undo" need to be tested a long time to know if it's working or not ?
> 
> 
> I don't know nothing about programming so my questions may be stupid.



The copy/paste or duplicate are not as bad to add but undo is extremely difficult given our infrastructure. Without getting into a programming conversation that is way above my pay grade, here is the simple reason why. To integrate undo you must be able to store the previous state of the Builder. Our system is working with a database where certain objects are written in real time to to the database.


The ability to speed up copy/paste is coming soon. Undo is farther down the development timeline.


----------



## asterix007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20218107
> 
> 
> I want to be clear about something. The list of new functions are for version 2.0. This is not the list of things that are currently in development. As is always the case with software, we have many things that are still in development but will not be ready for release. We continue to work on them and get them added to the following version.
> 
> 
> The standalone Builder is something we have discussed but it too early in the development to know the timing.



I meaned for V2... of course !


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20218107
> 
> 
> The standalone Builder is something we have discussed but it too early in the development to know the timing.



I hope that when development does start that it will be cross platform. I use a Mac and I know there are others on this forum that use one as well.


Hmmmm...Maybe the Mac version will be first. Seeing as the iRule developers use Cocoa Touch, it would probably be easier for them.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surrey lad* /forum/post/20217974
> 
> 
> I can't find this anywhere, ive gone through the user devices list, unfiltered, 3-4 times now.
> 
> 
> I could just use IR but really want to learn how to use RS232 so i can implement 2way coms at a later date.



To configure the serial port on the GC-100 you need to open the web browser on your computer and type the IP address of the GC-100. You will see a header with several options, select the serial option and you can define the serial port settings.


----------



## ekkoville

Well I finally got my iTach IP2IR. Set up some basic test functions with three pieces of gear in two different rooms. Near flawless! Still tinkering and decoding if I'm going to mount the iPod in a iPort in the wall. One thing I noticed today during the second test, I plugged the iTach into an open network port on my wireless Sonos ZP80 and it connected. iRule found the gateway and all was fine. I still may run cable but for now it's working. Thank you iRule!


----------



## surrey lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20218522
> 
> 
> To configure the serial port on the GC-100 you need to open the web browser on your computer and type the IP address of the GC-100. You will see a header with several options, select the serial option and you can define the serial port settings.



I've tried that plus i've tried experimenting within those settings but nada!


I've tried 2 lots of cables. I'm currently using the irule Lexicon AV Processor All Preamplifiers and Receivers Main Zone device with database codes, is this where i'm going wrong, are the RS232 codes within the database codes?


BTW, thanks for a great app.


----------



## surrey lad

Just re read my post, but tbh not at all clear what i'm asking, it's the user device called LEXICON_MC8_RS232 that i can't find


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudku* /forum/post/19532685
> 
> *Dune IP control in iRule*
> 
> 
> I can announce, that thanks for a big effort of Mr. Barry Gordon, we have fully implemented IP control of HDi Dune devices into iRule!
> Direct communication between iDevices (iPod Touch / iPhone / iPad) works like charm.
> 
> Fortunately, the communication is not blocked to only one session. This mean, that you can control Dune device from more iDevices in the same time.
> 
> Supported models of Dune: MAX, Base 3.0, Prime 3.0, Smart H1, Smart B1, Smart D1.
> 
> Dune is defined such as HTTP gateway (only IP, any number of port is required).
> 
> When HDi officially publish their FWs with IP control functionality, after short internal tests, will be IP codes shared into iRule Device Library.
> 
> *Thank you Barry*
> 
> 
> I hope, that we'll continue extend control of these devices with feedback shortly too.



Does the HTTP Gateway setting for DUNE HD D1 require a port number?


Thanks


----------



## dcs_vid

I have the chance to build a new AV system, and I was just introduced to IRule which looks like a great option for control.


Wiring goes to an upstairs closet. TV is downstairs (RUNCO SP-60) w/ RS232 interface. Only wiring to TV is Cat5e and coax -- so I presume I will need some kind of RS232 via Cat5 converter on both ends. I guess I will also need a Global Cache gateway to control the RS233 on the TV. I will also need component via Cat5 balun for the video signal.


Other sources will be SageTV, AppleTV and DirecTV HR24-500.


I'd like to make my set up as user friendly as possible, and so I'm interested in recommendations for an AVR and Bluray player that are the most easy/glitch free integration with iRule. Speakers are in-ceiling -- so the AVR doesn't have to be top-of-the line sound (targeting $700-$1000 price point).


Thanks.


----------



## barrygordon

Surrey Lad,


I am pretty sure that it is not the database codes that you need to use. The data base codes are IR codes taken from a proprietary internal data base hence the name "Database codes". I would suspect that if you wanted to use RS232 through a global cache you might need to develop an iRule device file to just do that. If such a file were developed it would probably show up as network codes as opposed to database codes.


Network codes are codes sent over the network to the gateway. In your case the codes would have to be addressed to the GC unit's RS232 port and the content of the codes would have to be what is sent to the Lexicon RS232 port. If the iRule device file has a network section you might try that, but network sections are generally used for end device IP communications. Your end device, as far as iRule knows, is the Gloibal Cache device.


----------



## barrygordon

dcs_vid:


As far as an AVR receiver look at the Pioneer VSX 1120-k. It has full IR and IP control from iRule and is an excellent receiver with many bells and whistles. Web priced in the mid to low $500 range.


As far as The BR player almost any player will do fine (Oppo seems to be the most popular). I just installed a Panasonic BD30 for my sister that I am no longer using.


Simple IR control based on a Global Cache IP2IR iTach will handle all the IR issues. Most BR players completely handle all user communications via the attached TV when powered on and the AVR has connected them to the TV so IR with no feeedback is fine. Try and get one that has discrete on and discrete off. In truth for a single disc player you normally have to get up to insert the disk at which time it is easy to turn on.


I have a couple of Sony BR Mega-changers gathering dust since I switched to server based movie storage. Contact me for more info on those.


With regard to wiring to your TV, Ethernet only uses 2 pair of the 4 pair cat 5e cable. Clearly you could use a pair for IR, I am assuming your TV has IR control plus RS232. RS232 the way iRule uses it only uses three wires so you could use the 2 spare pairs in the ethernet cable for an RS232 link. The only issue might be the length of the RS232 run as I am pretty sure that the GC line may not swing +/- 12 volts on its RS232 output as it should (by spec). I am ssuming that your TV using RS232 only uses three wires, but if not they can be dummied up (forced hi or low)


If however you are using the Cat 5e with a balun for video there may not be any spare pairs. If you are at best feeding component to the TV why bother with BR? BR needs HDMI to really appreciate it. There are several systems that allow full 1920p HDMI video to run over cat 5. If all the cat 5 leads are in use the coaxial will do fine as an IR signal carrier. IR is really more than adequate for TV control. AFter all you are probably in the room with the TV so you can see what is going on.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surrey lad* /forum/post/20218683
> 
> 
> I've tried that plus i've tried experimenting within those settings but nada!
> 
> 
> I've tried 2 lots of cables. I'm currently using the irule Lexicon AV Processor All Preamplifiers and Receivers Main Zone device with database codes, is this where i'm going wrong, are the RS232 codes within the database codes?
> 
> 
> BTW, thanks for a great app.



RS232 commands can only be contained in the Network code type, database codes are IR only.


----------



## arnobarno

Hey,

Just a quick comment regarding undo. I understand how difficult it can be to implement - especially if it wasn't considered from the beginning and especially in database applications.


But, automatic checkpointing would be easy to implement on the current infrastructure and probably provide a good deal of the benefit of undo. The "manual" version of this is already implemented (backup/restore), and automating that with a simple user interface to download or select a previous automatic checkpoint could be a nice value-add feature in a pro version.


Yes, I know, one can try to "boil the ocean" implementing this type of feature as well. But something as simple as checkpointing every n minutes, and throwing away some set of checkpoints after the user does a manual backup would probably suffice.


Just a thought...


----------



## Adam-DiVine

I have recently finished my new theater and I need to implement a remote solution. Right now, my equipment closet is located in the rear corner of the room and I have a bass trap that covers the closet. The trap is hinged and moveable, but it is still a pain to have to move the trap out of the way every time you want to change settings. After reading up on the iRule app, it seems this may work for me. I am wondering what equipment I need for my setup (gateway, cabling, etc.). I have a Pioneer SC-25 receiver, and Oppo BDP-93, and a JVC RS1x projector. The Pioneer and Oppo both have IR inputs and the JVC has an RS32 input. These three pieces of equipment are connected via hdmi and I have a Cat5 cable connected to the Oppo (for netflix functionality). I have never even used a universal remote before, so I am new to all of this. Also, I plan to use this with an ipod touch (if that matters?). Any help/direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surrey lad* /forum/post/20218701
> 
> 
> Just re read my post, but tbh not at all clear what i'm asking, it's the user device called LEXICON_MC8_RS232 that i can't find



It should be there. Perhaps I didn't flag it as a public device file. I'll check tonight - after 7pm pacific time.


Note that this is not a complete command set. It's just a few commands I threw together to test it. You should be able to build it out from where it is. My RS232 control of the Lexicon takes a different path through a server. But this file is proven - I tested it.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy A-traxx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since we talked about improvement recently with a forthcoming new version, Is it that difficult to add basic functions like Copy/Paste, Undo, Duplicate a button with its macros ?
> 
> 
> If not, why these kind of basic functions are not included yet ?
> 
> 
> Do we really need the iRule next App version for these really important functions ?
> 
> 
> Why aren't they included when ready ?
> 
> Does an "Undo" need to be tested a long time to know if it's working or not ?
> 
> 
> I don't know nothing about programming so my questions may be stupid.



Because copy/paste is really, really hard to do on a mobile platform. Just ask Apple and Microsoft. Why, even they couldn't deliver copy/paste in a timely manner.


That was the tongue-in-cheek answer. No, there's nothing rocket science about cut and paste. I've no idea why cut and paste seems to be the 2-day feature that's always gets cut from the 6-month project to bring it in on-time. Probably more internal politics than anything. When the project DOES run over the developers can always say "it's because we tried to cram-in cut and paste!" followed by a prepared speech on why cut and paste is really this giant iceberg of a problem...


----------



## anmg

I have a Yamaha rx-a2000 receiver. Anyone know the best way this device can be controlled. Has anyone done this ip? If so how? I can't seem to find anything about this. Yamaha is no help. They won't give me any codes. Nothing in the iRule database.


----------



## surrey lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20219372
> 
> 
> Surrey Lad,
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that it is not the database codes that you need to use. The data base codes are IR codes taken from a proprietary internal data base hence the name "Database codes". I would suspect that if you wanted to use RS232 through a global cache you might need to develop an iRule device file to just do that. If such a file were developed it would probably show up as network codes as opposed to database codes.
> 
> 
> Network codes are codes sent over the network to the gateway. In your case the codes would have to be addressed to the GC unit's RS232 port and the content of the codes would have to be what is sent to the Lexicon RS232 port. If the iRule device file has a network section you might try that, but network sections are generally used for end device IP communications. Your end device, as far as iRule knows, is the Gloibal Cache device.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20219646
> 
> 
> RS232 commands can only be contained in the Network code type, database codes are IR only.



Thanks guys for putting an end to my misery, thought i was going mad!


Barry you have a great way of explaining things to those of us on the learning curve, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## barrygordon

Surrey Lad, Thanks for the compliment. I was once on the learning curve (circa 1960) and do remember (one of the few things I do) what it felt like.


I firmly believe that when one becomes a "Grey Beard" ( in my case only figuratively as I am clean shaven) it is their responsibility to impart what they know to others. Something Einstien once said about standing on the shoulders of giants.


----------



## surrey lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20219786
> 
> 
> It should be there. Perhaps I didn't flag it as a public device file. I'll check tonight - after 7pm pacific time.
> 
> 
> Note that this is not a complete command set. It's just a few commands I threw together to test it. You should be able to build it out from where it is. My RS232 control of the Lexicon takes a different path through a server. But this file is proven - I tested it.



Thanks can't wait to give it a try. This is exactly what i need, someone to give me a push in the right direction.


due to time diff it will be this time tomorrow before i get a chance to play with your file










all the best


----------



## rudku




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/20218870
> 
> 
> Does the HTTP Gateway setting for DUNE HD D1 require a port number?
> 
> 
> Thanks



HTTP gateway = port 80 in iRule.

Then for all models of Dune mediaplayers with IP control is sufficient add only IP address in definition of HTTP gateway.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20220058
> 
> 
> I have a Yamaha rx-a2000 receiver. Anyone know the best way this device can be controlled.



You can download the codes here (the file includes IP, RS-232 and IR codes). The IP codes will work through iRule, but I don`t know if anyone has entered them already and shared their device (if not you will have to enter them yourself).

*Update:* Actually it looks like someone did upload a device called Yamaha RX-A3000 (it's in the User section when you browse devices in Builder). The Network codes there will work for IP or RS-232 control. The default TCP port for IP control is 50000 for the A-series. The list of codes may not be complete, but you can easily add any that are missing.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudku* /forum/post/20220326
> 
> 
> HTTP gateway = port 80 in iRule.
> 
> Then for all models of Dune mediaplayers with IP control is sufficient add only IP address in definition of HTTP gateway.



Cool. Thanks


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20220347
> 
> 
> You can download the codes here (the file includes IP, RS-232 and IR codes). The IP codes will work through iRule, but I don`t know if anyone has entered them already and shared their device (if not you will have to enter them yourself).
> 
> *Update:* Actually it looks like someone did upload a device called Yamaha RX-A3000 (it's in the User section when you browse devices in Builder). The Network codes there will work for IP or RS-232 control. The default TCP port for IP control is 50000 for the A-series. The list of codes may not be complete, but you can easily add any that are missing.




Thanks very much for the info. I couldn't see where the RX-A3000 was uploaded. I looked under devices and put all devices - Yamaha and search. Is there somewhere else I should be looking? Also the codes on the spreadsheet you linked to are for other rx series receivers not the A series. Do you know if those codes will work? The A series has a different on screen menu system. Thanks again.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20220673
> 
> 
> I couldn't see where the RX-A3000 was uploaded. I looked under devices and put all devices - Yamaha and search. Is there somewhere else I should be looking? Also the codes on the spreadsheet you linked to are for other rx series receivers not the A series.



Browse devices and select the User tab (not the iRule tab). Search for all devices by Yamaha and it's near the bottom of the list.


The spreadsheet only has IR codes, and the V1067/2067/3067 are the same as the A1000/2000/3000. But the HTML files specifically list the A series as well as the others. Just open index.html in your browser, and follow the links for the network and RS-232 codes.


----------



## DJData

Is there anybody here yet that uses Marmitek X10 devices in combination with iRule, i still havent figured out yet how to control my light system with iRule, this means i have to switch between 2 apps on my ipad all the time and thats not realy handy since iRule should be able to control that aswell.

Thanks, Data.


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20220761
> 
> 
> Browse devices and select the User tab (not the iRule tab). Search for all devices by Yamaha and it's near the bottom of the list.
> 
> 
> The spreadsheet only has IR codes, and the V1067/2067/3067 are the same as the A1000/2000/3000. But the HTML files specifically list the A series as well as the others. Just open index.html in your browser, and follow the links for the network and RS-232 codes.




Thanks, got it. This is a new project for me and I appreciate the help.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJData* /forum/post/20220818
> 
> 
> Is there anybody here yet that uses Marmitek X10 devices in combination with iRule, i still havent figured out yet how to control my light system with iRule, this means i have to switch between 2 apps on my ipad all the time and thats not realy handy since iRule should be able to control that aswell.
> 
> Thanks, Data.



I am using a bunch of those IR543 IR-to-X10 controllers for my X10 lighting. The IR commands come from a GC IP2IR device.


While not a 100% robust all the time, the setup works surprisingly well.

___

Axel


----------



## DJData

I dont think i need Infrared to X10 modules i can Control my light via wifi already with another app so i should be able to do THE same with irule or am i missing something in how this should work.


PS i off to bed now so ill reply again tomorow , Thanks for the info


----------



## barrygordon

X10 modules are power line based, sensing signals at the zero crossing of the AC voltage waveform. There must be some device somewhere that is receiving the messages sent via wi-fi and converting them to signals on the power lines.


The IR543 is just an IR to power line device. Someplace in your home there is something to putthe signals on the power lines.


----------



## DJData

Yes thats correct It is connected to my macmini with USB and can receive RF aswell , so THE wifi will reach te device via USB i imagine , just like the irule does to transform It to IR , i was hoping i could send the Same signals from irule without transforming It to IR and then back to X10 again.


----------



## barrygordon

Something on your mac mini will have to receive the wi-fi AND translate it to the proper USB sequences to eventually go out to the Power lines.


If that already exists, then the question reverts to what is the protocol (TCP, Wi-Fi is just a point in the path for this discussion) that is used. Message structure, command structure etc.


I am sure iRule can send what is required when someone works out what it is that is required. I say this since iRule can send raw TCP over IP.


----------



## dcs_vid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20219479
> 
> 
> dcs_vid:
> 
> 
> As far as an AVR receiver look at the Pioneer VSX 1120-k. It has full IR and IP control from iRule and is an excellent receiver with many bells and whistles. Web priced in the mid to low $500 range.
> 
> 
> As far as The BR player almost any player will do fine (Oppo seems to be the most popular). I just installed a Panasonic BD30 for my sister that I am no longer using.
> 
> 
> Simple IR control based on a Global Cache IP2IR iTach will handle all the IR issues. Most BR players completely handle all user communications via the attached TV when powered on and the AVR has connected them to the TV so IR with no feeedback is fine. Try and get one that has discrete on and discrete off. In truth for a single disc player you normally have to get up to insert the disk at which time it is easy to turn on.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of Sony BR Mega-changers gathering dust since I switched to server based movie storage. Contact me for more info on those.
> 
> 
> With regard to wiring to your TV, Ethernet only uses 2 pair of the 4 pair cat 5e cable. Clearly you could use a pair for IR, I am assuming your TV has IR control plus RS232. RS232 the way iRule uses it only uses three wires so you could use the 2 spare pairs in the ethernet cable for an RS232 link. The only issue might be the length of the RS232 run as I am pretty sure that the GC line may not swing +/- 12 volts on its RS232 output as it should (by spec). I am ssuming that your TV using RS232 only uses three wires, but if not they can be dummied up (forced hi or low)
> 
> 
> If however you are using the Cat 5e with a balun for video there may not be any spare pairs. If you are at best feeding component to the TV why bother with BR? BR needs HDMI to really appreciate it. There are several systems that allow full 1920p HDMI video to run over cat 5. If all the cat 5 leads are in use the coaxial will do fine as an IR signal carrier. IR is really more than adequate for TV control. AFter all you are probably in the room with the TV so you can see what is going on.



Thanks barrygordon. This pushes my knowledge boundries a bit so leads to a few more questions.

1) Thanks for the Pioneer AVR recommendation. Do you know if the 2011 line has the same IP compatibaility, or am I better off with the 1120k?

2) I'd be fine with IR for the TV control (via cat5 or coax), but having an emitter on the front of the TV likely won't pass my wife's aesthetic policing. Is using RS232 my next best option? Would the programming of that in iRule for the Runco TV be pretty straight forward? (e.g. do the codes already exist in the database?).

3) I'm not sure if I understand the difference b/t using a Global Cache GC-100-6 or Global Cache iTach WF2SL. Both seem to have serial capability. Why one vs. the other (perhaps here is a post I haven't seen that answers this question).

Thanks again!


----------



## barrygordon

DCS_VID


1 I know nothing about the Pioneer 2011. The 1120 got excellent reviews and my sister for whom I got it likes it very much. The 2011 may be as good or better or worse, I just don't know. I could not find any info on a Pioneer 2011, are you sure that is the model or is it a typo?


2 The emitter is barely noticable from TV viewing distance although a lot depends on where it is on the faceplate. It is a lot less bothersome if it does not have a tell-tale (a blinking red light that flashes when it emits IR.) Does the TV have an IR input jack on the rear? Some do, some don't.


3 Either one will be fine. I would stay away from RS232 you don't seem to need it and it is a PIA for those without Communications experience. Without the feedback implemented in iRule there is nothing to gain from RS232 control over well done IR control other than perhaps esthetics.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcs_vid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2) I'd be fine with IR for the TV control (via cat5 or coax), but having an emitter on the front of the TV likely won't pass my wife's aesthetic policing. Is using RS232 my next best option? Would the programming of that in iRule for the Runco TV be pretty straight forward? (e.g. do the codes already exist in the database?).
> 
> 3) I'm not sure if I understand the difference b/t using a Global Cache GC-100-6 or Global Cache iTach WF2SL. Both seem to have serial capability. Why one vs. the other (perhaps here is a post I haven't seen that answers this question).
> 
> Thanks again!



Don't rule out an emitter b/c of the wife! I have one on my TV and it's hardly noticeable from relatively close up, only when it's working you see the red flash, but there's emitters out there that don't blink if you wish (though trouble shooting can become a little difficult) Most emitters (all?) are the same dark color as the area on most devices where the IR receiver is located, if you carefully run the wire it very well could be as undetectable as mine. But you could always use RS232 if you want, just be sure that the power on command will work or even exists for your TV, I've read that the serial port only works on some TV's when they're powered on.


As far as the differences between the GC-100-6 and a WF2SL, I think the 100-6 requires a hardwire connection, the 100-6 allows only one connected device at a time, iTach units support up to 8 simultaneous connections, a 100-6 has IR ports in addition to serial ports and maybe contact closures as well, the WF2SL only has 1 serial port. (Go to their website and check the specs on their devices, for more/better info.)


If you're talking about controlling only one room with a single remote, then the 100-6 is probably the way to go, since it'll have the capability to control multiple devices, and you'll only need one connection at a time. In my instance, I chose to use an IP2IR for IR and a portserver for serial (the port server gives me multiple serial ports) because all devices in my house are centrally located, and devices like my dual tuner or multi zone pre-amp could very likely be in use by more than one person at a time.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DCS_VID
> 
> I would stay away from RS232 you don't seem to need it and it is a PIA for those without Communications experience. Without the feedback implemented in iRule there is nothing to gain from RS232 control over well done IR control other than perhaps esthetics.



Barry, being one of 'those without Communications experience' I must say while what you said certainly holds some merit, though I couldn't have pulled it off without your help, and it did take some time, it wasn't THAT BAD, and I'm glad that I made the effort. More importantly though, I do have to say there was PLENTY for me to gain. Certainly my case is not typical, but I doubt I'm the only iRule user with Xantech devices, and similar instances may also exist with other mfg's as well, so here's how I benefited, again, with your assistance.

1) my Xantech XDT (dual tuner) doesn't have discrete IR power commands, but they are available via RS232

and

2)while my Xantech ZPR68-10 (multi zone pre-amp) has IR control, an input for each zone, the only way to specifically address a single zone without multiple hardwire connections is through RS232. Alternatively, I could've set up an IR router and programmed the iRule set up appropriately, but this would be a problem for multiple users in different zones, or I could've set up 4 IP2IR's (4x3=12, I have 12 zones) but both of those alternates would've cost more, and are not nearly as 'clean'.


So.....Thanks again for the help


----------



## bucket23

Does anybody know where I can get a copy of the long buttons. These are the ones on the Ipad with the play, ect. The width is the same size as the small button. I want to make up some fast forward buttons but there are not on the irule website.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucket23* /forum/post/20223168
> 
> 
> Does anybody know where I can get a copy of the long buttons. These are the ones on the Ipad with the play, ect. The width is the same size as the small button. I want to make up some fast forward buttons but there are not on the irule website.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Are you talking about this blank button?
Attachment 207105 


Or, here's a ff and rew.
Attachment 207107 
Attachment 207108 


These are all in .png format and ready to go.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJData* /forum/post/20221137
> 
> 
> Yes thats correct It is connected to my macmini with USB and can receive RF aswell , so THE wifi will reach te device via USB i imagine , just like the irule does to transform It to IR , i was hoping i could send the Same signals from irule without transforming It to IR and then back to X10 again.



What software on the Mac Mini are you using to control your X10 devices?


I have to assume the Mini is on 24/7 to do that control. correct?


With those two things covered, I am fairly sure that all the software available is Apple Scriptable. So, it is a simple matter to set up MAMP on the Mini and create a PHP script that will accept input from iRule which, in turn, will send Apple Events to the software to control the X10 devices.


Let me know if you need help with this.


----------



## ekkoville

Itai, is there any way, either now or in the future, to launch another app from within iRule? Some may have asked before but launching the Sonos app would be perfect since there seems to be no control options in iRule. Right now I just quit one app and move to another. That isn't a huge problem to just swap but it can't hurt to ask.


Erik


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20223745
> 
> 
> Itai, is there any way, either now or in the future, to launch another app from within iRule? Some may have asked before but launching the Sonos app would be perfect since there seems to be no control options in iRule. Right now I just quit one app and move to another. That isn't a huge problem to just swap but it can't hurt to ask.
> 
> 
> Erik



Read post #7170


----------



## barrygordon

Zellarman,


Glad it all worked out.


----------



## mborner

Okay, I've got everything up and running with iRule and my iPad. It is all working 100%, even the DVR's HTTP commands work great.


One issue. A couple of months ago, I connected my HD DVR (Directv HR-21) to the internet. Setup was straight forward and it connected to the internet with no issues. However, ever since I installed my iTach IP2IR to my router, The DVR can no longer connect to the internet, although it is connected to my network and operating flawlessly with iRule. Here are more details.


1. The Directv iPad app also works great.


2. Everything on the network is detected.


3. I'm using a WRT54G router with ports 1 (modem) port 2 (HR-21) and port 3 (iTach) used.


4. The DVR's connection status shows: network = connected and internet = no connection.


5. When I fist connected to the internet, the IP address given to the DVR was 192.168.2.100. When I reboot the box, it's assigned 192.168.2.103 and then IP commands no longer work. I reset the IP to .100 and everything works.


6. I have excellent (and fast) internet connection on my PC.


I cannot use VOD without internet connection and would like to resolve the issue. Otherwise, everything works great.


Any ideas?


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20224229
> 
> 
> Okay, I've got everything up and running with iRule and my iPad. It is all working 100%, even the DVR's HTTP commands work great.
> 
> 
> One issue. A couple of months ago, I connected my HD DVR (Directv HR-21) to the internet. Setup was straight forward and it connected to the internet with no issues. However, ever since I installed my iTach IP2IR to my router, The DVR can no longer connect to the internet, although it is connected to my network and operating flawlessly with iRule. Here are more details.
> 
> 
> 1. The Directv iPad app also works great.
> 
> 
> 2. Everything on the network is detected.
> 
> 
> 3. I'm using a WRT54G router with ports 1 (modem) port 2 (HR-21) and port 3 (iTach) used.
> 
> 
> 4. The DVR's connection status shows: network = connected and internet = no connection.
> 
> 
> 5. When I fist connected to the internet, the IP address given to the DVR was 192.168.2.100. When I reboot the box, it's assigned 192.168.2.103 and then IP commands no longer work. I reset the IP to .100 and everything works.
> 
> 
> 6. I have excellent (and fast) internet connection on my PC.
> 
> 
> I cannot use VOD without internet connection and would like to resolve the issue. Otherwise, everything works great.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



I can't really help you with the internet connection, but you should set your DVR to a static IP address so it doesn't change everytime you reboot. From memory (so this could not be 100% accurate), go to menu-->network-->advance then set your IP address.


Did you check your connection between your DVR and your router to make sure that nothing came loose when you were connecting your iTach? Did you reboot your modem/router/DVR?


----------



## Rich Gibson

I'm making slow but steady progress with my system, and thanks to Barry. I have two issues: the first is the iTach learner. I've spent perhaps 20 hours now trying to get it to work and all I wind up with from GC is "It must be your technique." Very frustrating because earlier in my life I was a Navy carrier pilot and my eye-hand coordination is still pretty good, plus I have an engineering degree and understand the physics of what's going on here. Do you have to change the other setting in iLearner from default? Does anyone experience with other settings?


I looked at a remote control site and there appear to be only a few IR learners but most are quite expensive. I have a number of remote controls which need converting to iRule so I'm willing to spend a few more dollars on the effort. Although I have Macs I do have VMware running XP Pro. Does anyone have experience running the Global Cache IR Learner? I know it's kludgy relying on a serial port, but some folks have got it up with a USB-Serial adapter. Does anyone have experience with this on a Mac running Windows?


I'm also looking for the codes for a Panasonic DMR-E30. It's a DVD player which records DVDs. It must be 10 years old but its invaluable to me. The Panasonic device on iRule doesn't have a close enough match. The other device is a LG BD390 Blue Ray player; same thing not a close enough match for me.


Despite these issues I'm having a ball with iRule and my iPad. The commands which work are great. It's also nice to pop over and check my mail and surf while watching TV.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurrayW* /forum/post/20224340
> 
> 
> I can't really help you with the internet connection, but you should set your DVR to a static IP address so it doesn't change everytime you reboot. From memory (so this could not be 100% accurate), go to menu-->network-->advance then set your IP address.
> 
> 
> Did you check your connection between your DVR and your router to make sure that nothing came loose when you were connecting your iTach? Did you reboot your modem/router/DVR?



Thanks for the reply. Yes, I set the IP address to a static address in the advanced network setup screen but my router still assigns it a new address when I reboot the box.


I don't believe there's a need to check the connections as everything on the network is detected and the IP control of the DVR works great.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20224372
> 
> 
> I'm making slow but steady progress with my system, and thanks to Barry. I have two issues: the first is the iTach learner. I've spent perhaps 20 hours now trying to get it to work and all I wind up with from GC is "It must be your technique." Very frustrating because earlier in my life I was a Navy carrier pilot and my eye-hand coordination is still pretty good, plus I have an engineering degree and understand the physics of what's going on here. Do you have to change the other setting in iLearner from default? Does anyone experience with other settings?
> 
> 
> I looked at a remote control site and there appear to be only a few IR learners but most are quite expensive. I have a number of remote controls which need converting to iRule so I'm willing to spend a few more dollars on the effort. Although I have Macs I do have VMware running XP Pro. Does anyone have experience running the Global Cache IR Learner? I know it's kludgy relying on a serial port, but some folks have got it up with a USB-Serial adapter. Does anyone have experience with this on a Mac running Windows?
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for the codes for a Panasonic DMR-E30. It's a DVD player which records DVDs. It must be 10 years old but its invaluable to me. The Panasonic device on iRule doesn't have a close enough match. The other device is a LG BD390 Blue Ray player; same thing not a close enough match for me.
> 
> 
> Despite these issues I'm having a ball with iRule and my iPad. The commands which work are great. It's also nice to pop over and check my mail and surf while watching TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich



I don't have personal experience with the GC software in VMWare. Please note that you can now use the GC software that has been ported by one of our very own forum members at: http://www.rmartijnr.eu/ .


If you prefer, you can put the remotes in the mail and we will learn them for you.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Itai, is there any way, either now or in the future, to launch another app from within iRule? Some may have asked before but launching the Sonos app would be perfect since there seems to be no control options in iRule. Right now I just quit one app and move to another. That isn't a huge problem to just swap but it can't hurt to ask.
> 
> 
> Erik



Sonos doesn't publish their code to latch their app from another like, say, the apple remote app does.


----------



## barrygordon

mborner,


Generally you have to do 2 things to switch from DHCP to static with most systems but yours may be different


1- Enter the static address and other parameters you want

2- uncheck the option for DHCP and check the option for static or fixed IP


I assume the HR21 is supposed to go out directly with through the router and there is no PC proxy setup. Aslo the router is not blocking outbound Internet traffic from any member (Host) on the LAN


I would definately discuss this issue if you cannot resolve it and the lack of internet connectivity with direcTV customer support. Both issues are HR-21 related or Router related altheough I suspect the HR-21.


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20224448
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yes, I set the IP address to a static address in the advanced network setup screen but my router still assigns it a new address when I reboot the box.
> 
> 
> I don't believe there's a need to check the connections as everything on the network is detected and the IP control of the DVR works great.



Something is wrong with setting up the static IP address. If it is set to static, there is no way that the router should be assigning it a different address.


----------



## barrygordon

Mborner,


As an experiment, in the router turn off the DHCP process. The router can not then assign a DHCP address. restrt everything so they cleanly reboot (router first then HR-21)


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurrayW* /forum/post/20224906
> 
> 
> Something is wrong with setting up the static IP address. If it is set to static, there is no way that the router should be assigning it a different address.



I don't have an answer for this except that I wish I were more tech savvy when it comes to IP addresses and networking. Perhaps my router is assigning an IP address to my DVR, regardless of the DVR settings because that's what the router's been told to do. I just don't know how to fix it.


In my router setup screen, the only options I have regarding DHCP is to enable or disable DHCP servers. I'm not sure if that's what I need or not. I tried disabling DHCP servers in the router but I lost all connectivity including my PC's internet connection and my DVR's IP control.

Here's a pic of the setup screen, although, this not my particular setup.


----------



## zacster

Most likely, the DHCP address assigned conflicts with the stored address. Set your router's starting IP address to 110 and reserve the lower numbers for the fixed devices. You may need to reboot or renew ip addresses on all systems still using DHCP.


----------



## krypto6969

I'm using Irule on an Ipad2. I have it working with my panasonic TV and denon amp. Everything works fine - using IR.


But..


I have setup my Tivo Premiere. I installed (downloaded) from the irule app the Tivo series 3 device via the irule builder app. I am also using an ITach IPtoIR which all three ports are setup to use IR.


My problem is that I can't get any tivo fuctions to work. I suspect that it's the TIvo series 3 device codes - which use 'network codes' my other two devices use 'database codes'..


Does the Itach IPtoIR send signals over my network? (Ihave installed the Tivo app btw and it works great at controlling my tivo but I want/need the irule control)


Any help appreicated.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Read post #7170



Yeah, just as I thought. Damn them. Oh well, I'll just swap apps. With multitasking it's much less of a problem than it used to be.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krypto6969* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using Irule on an Ipad2. I have it working with my panasonic TV and denon amp. Everything works fine - using IR.
> 
> 
> But..
> 
> 
> I have setup my Tivo Premiere. I installed (downloaded) from the irule app the Tivo series 3 device via the irule builder app. I am also using an ITach IPtoIR which all three ports are setup to use IR.
> 
> 
> My problem is that I can't get any tivo fuctions to work. I suspect that it's the TIvo series 3 device codes - which use 'network codes' my other two devices use 'database codes'..
> 
> 
> Does the Itach IPtoIR send signals over my network? (Ihave installed the Tivo app btw and it works great at controlling my tivo but I want/need the irule control)
> 
> 
> Any help appreicated.



Did you define a network Gateway with the IP address of the TiVo and the port of 31339?


----------



## barrygordon

krypto6969 et al


The Tivo is its own "gateway". In iRule parlance a "Gateway" is any device that accepts TCP over your network. Wi-fi is just a mechanism to get onto the network and may be ignored once it is setup. What the "Gateway" does with the data it gets is dependent on what the Gateway's function is. An iTach IP2IR is a "Gateway" whose function is to convert the data it gets from your network to IR streams to control a device that uses IR as its control paradigm. There are other Global Cache devices that convert what they get to RS232 streams, so as a "Gateway" they convert what they receive as TCP streams to RS232 streams.


In todays AV world more and more manufacturers are having their equipment directly accept TCP over the network. In effect these devices are "Gateways" in the iRule sense whose function is to control themselves. (for the totally non digital; TCP=Transmission Control Protocol, IP=Internet Protocol, and TCP/IP is just what it looks like Transmission Control Protocol riding on top of Internet Protocol; but who cares)


iRule device files attempt to handle the various "Gateway" cases in a uniform manner as far as they can. An iRule device file has sections specific for each Gateway type or functionality. The sections are called Global Cache, Hex, Network and Database.


The Database section has as its data IR sequences taken from a proprietary data base that covers thousands of devices; It is setup to be used with an iTach IP2IR or similar device. In effect the IR timing information (that is all an IR sequence is) has been converted to what the Global Cache line of Gateways wants to see and understands.


The Global Cache section is similar to the Database section but is for devices not in the Database or for special IR controlled devices; it also expects the gateway to be a Global Cache device (obviously).


The Network section is for devices that are "Gateways to themselves". Your Tivo is such a device. Most devices that can be controlled via the network (TCP/IP) also can be controlled by IR and often by RS232 also. Other devices in this class are some Denon receivers, some Yamaha receivers, some Pioneer devices, Dune Players, some Sony devices . . . and the list is getting bigger.


To control a Tivo directly (not via IR or RS232) from the network you need an iRule device file that has in its network section the proper commands for the Tivo in the proper format. Similarly for other devices by other manufacturers. Some manufacturers make this information readily available, others consider it proprietary and do not officially release it. It is sometimes quite a challenge to set up the proper iRule device file for a device from a non-cooperative manufacturer.


Hope the above helps someone


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20224497
> 
> 
> I don't have personal experience with the GC software in VMWare. Please note that you can now use the GC software that has been ported by one of our very own forum members at: http://www.rmartijnr.eu/ .
> 
> 
> If you prefer, you can put the remotes in the mail and we will learn them for you.



Thanks for the offer. I have been using that software for a couple of weeks now. I was referring to using something other than the iTach from Global Cache. A review of this thread will reveal a number of problems with the learner. I've even been told to remove it from the case to get at the sensors (doesn't help). It's being redesigned I know.


Rich


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20226573
> 
> 
> krypto6969 et al
> 
> 
> The Tivo is its own "gateway". In iRule parlance a "Gateway" is any device that accepts TCP over your network. Wi-fi is just a mechenism to get onto the network and may be ignored once it is setup. What the "Gateway" does with the data it gets is dependent on what the Gateway's function is. An iTach IP2IR is a "Gateway" whose function is to convert the data it gets from your network to IR streams to control a device that uses IR as its control paradigm. There are other Global Cache devices that convert what they get to RS232 streams, so as a "Gateway" they convert what they receive as TCP streams to RS232 streams.
> 
> 
> In todays AV world more and more manufacturers are having their equipment directly accept TCP over the network. In effect these devices are "Gateways" in the iRule sense whose function is to control themselves. (for the totally non digital; TCP=Transmission Control Protocol, IP=Internet Protocol, and TCP/IP is just what it looks like Transmission Control Protocol riding on top of Internet Protocol; but who cares)
> 
> 
> iRule device files attempt to handle the various "Gateway" cases in a uniform manner as far as they can. An iRule device file has sections specific for each Gateway type or functionality. The sections are called Global Cache, Hex, Network and Database.
> 
> 
> The Database section has as its data IR sequences taken from a proprietary data base that covers thousands of devices; It is setup to be used with an iTach IP2IR or similar device. In effect the IR timing information (that is all an IR sequence is) has been converted to what the Global Cache line of Gateways wants to see and understands.
> 
> 
> The Global Cache section is similar to the Database section but is for devices not in the Database or for special IR controlled devices; it also expects the gateway to be a Global Cache device (obviously).
> 
> 
> The Network section is for devices that are "Gateways to themselves". Your Tivo is such a device. Most devices that can be controlled via the network (TCP/IP) also can be controlled by IR and often by RS232 also. Other devices in this class are some Denon receivers, some Yamaha receivers, some Pioneer devices, Dune Players, some Sony devices . . . and the list is getting bigger.
> 
> 
> To control a Tivo directly (not via IR or RS232) from the network you need an iRule device file that has in its network section the proper commands for the Tivo in the proper format. Similarly for other devices by other manufacturers. Some manufacturers make this information readily available, others consider it proprietary and do not officially release it. It is sometimes quite a challenge to set up the proper iRule device file for a device from a non-cooperative manufacturer.
> 
> 
> Hope the above helps someone



The above explanation is excellent Barry, thanks! It's easy when it's presented in a jargon free form which does not skip important basic fundamentals. I'm a photographer and my pet peeve is when someone asks about a Photoshop command and the person answering to starts out with layers, skipping all the commands before that and expects the questioner to understand what's going on.


I'll add Integra to that list of IP compatible manufacturers. I'm using a DTR 40.2 and it works fine with iRule.


Rich


----------



## bucket23

Thanks Mborner.

Do you have copies of the other transport buttons in the long format, or do you have a copy of the actual symbols I can then add to blank buttons.


Also, Am I missing something, but why doesn't irule have a copy of all their button shapes in blank format for people to use.


Thanks in advance


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucket23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Mborner.
> 
> Do you have copies of the other transport buttons in the long format, or do you have a copy of the actual symbols I can then add to blank buttons.
> 
> 
> Also, Am I missing something, but why doesn't irule have a copy of all their button shapes in blank format for people to use.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



we do offer the blank images on our web site in the downloads area. If you need something that is not on the web site, send us a message and we can get it to you.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucket23* /forum/post/20226712
> 
> 
> Thanks Mborner.
> 
> Do you have copies of the other transport buttons in the long format, or do you have a copy of the actual symbols I can then add to blank buttons.
> 
> 
> Also, Am I missing something, but why doesn't irule have a copy of all their button shapes in blank format for people to use.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



I've made that suggestion. I use a site called Glassy Buttons
http://www.glassybuttons.com/glassy.php 


It's easy to use, but you have to remember to printout the settings page after you find a button size/shape you like. It would be better, I think, if they just had a huge library of buttons & symbols or linked to a button design module which recorded your personal settings.


Rich


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> we do offer the blank images on our web site in the downloads area. If you need something that is not on the web site, send us a message and we can get it to you.



Itai, is it possible to use an extra large button from the iPad area and drag it to the iPhone panel? I'm thinking of three big buttons for sources that link to the page for each source. I've tried adjusting the cells from 1x1 to 3x3, etc. but the actual button doesn't change. I've just begun looking at it so I may get to it tonight.


Erik


----------



## Adam-DiVine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-DiVine* /forum/post/20219721
> 
> 
> I have recently finished my new theater and I need to implement a remote solution. Right now, my equipment closet is located in the rear corner of the room and I have a bass trap that covers the closet. The trap is hinged and moveable, but it is still a pain to have to move the trap out of the way every time you want to change settings. After reading up on the iRule app, it seems this may work for me. I am wondering what equipment I need for my setup (gateway, cabling, etc.). I have a Pioneer SC-25 receiver, and Oppo BDP-93, and a JVC RS1x projector. The Pioneer and Oppo both have IR inputs and the JVC has an RS32 input. These three pieces of equipment are connected via hdmi and I have a Cat5 cable connected to the Oppo (for netflix functionality). I have never even used a universal remote before, so I am new to all of this. Also, I plan to use this with an ipod touch (if that matters?). Any help/direction would be appreciated.



Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## bucket23

Thankyou for the reply cubesys.

Your downloads section on your website only has three blank buttons (medium, small and source). It needs to have all the blank buttons that are used in your default button package.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20224372
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at a remote control site and there appear to be only a few IR learners but most are quite expensive. I have a number of remote controls which need converting to iRule so I'm willing to spend a few more dollars on the effort. Although I have Macs I do have VMware running XP Pro. Does anyone have experience running the Global Cache IR Learner? I know it's kludgy relying on a serial port, but some folks have got it up with a USB-Serial adapter. Does anyone have experience with this on a Mac running Windows?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich



I run VMware Fusion on my Mac Mini and have successfully used iLearn with a GC-IRL attached to a GC-100 using a virtual XP machine. Since iLearn is talking to GC-100 over the network, there are no device issues specific to the virtual machine.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/20226945
> 
> 
> I run VMware Fusion on my Mac Mini and have successfully used iLearn with a GC-IRL attached to a GC-100 using a virtual XP machine. Since iLearn is talking to GC-100 over the network, there are no device issues specific to the virtual machine.



Thanks, I have an iTach which has no serial port though. I'm using the Mac version of iHelp, iLearn and iTest.


Rich


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20224974
> 
> 
> Mborner,
> 
> 
> As an experiment, in the router turn off the DHCP process. The router can not then assign a DHCP address. restrt everything so they cleanly reboot (router first then HR-21)



I don't see any point to doing that. If the router is handing out an address using DHCP, then that means it must have received a DHCP request.


So, the GC (or whatever the OP was trying to set up) is still set-up to use DHCP. He needs to disable DHCP on the device, (GC, receiver, whatever), and manually assign an address outside of the 192.168.100.1 to 192.168.100.4 range. (For example, 192.168.100.200).


If he has multiple laptop computers, iPhone, iPad, etc. i would certainly expand that 4-address range!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/20227371
> 
> 
> I don't see any point to doing that. If the router is handing out an address using DHCP, then that means it must have received a DHCP request.
> 
> 
> So, the GC (or whatever the OP was trying to set up) is still set-up to use DHCP. He needs to disable DHCP on the device, (GC, receiver, whatever), and manually assign an address outside of the 192.168.100.1 to 192.168.100.4 range. (For example, 192.168.100.200).
> 
> 
> If he has multiple laptop computers, iPhone, iPad, etc. i would certainly expand that 4-address range!



jtara, the IP address of my IP2IR is fixed at 192.168.2.104. My DVR is fixed at 192.168.2.100. This is my router's setup page. I don't know what static DNS's are.
Attachment 207173 

As I said in a previous post, everything is working fine except that my DVR won't connect to the internet, even though it is successfully connected to my network. It was sucessfully connected to the internet before I installed the Directv app on my iPad.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucket23* /forum/post/20226712
> 
> 
> Thanks Mborner.
> 
> Do you have copies of the other transport buttons in the long format, or do you have a copy of the actual symbols I can then add to blank buttons.
> 
> 
> Also, Am I missing something, but why doesn't irule have a copy of all their button shapes in blank format for people to use.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



PM me and I'll see if I can send you *all* the files directly.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20227555
> 
> 
> jtara, the IP address of my IP2IR is fixed at 192.168.2.104. My DVR is fixed at 192.168.2.100. This is my router's setup page. I don't know what static DNS's are.
> Attachment 207173
> 
> As I said in a previous post, everything is working fine except that my DVR won't connect to the internet, even though it is successfully connected to my network. It was sucessfully connected to the internet before I installed the Directv app on my iPad.



You still have not done what a number of us have told you to do. On your router change the Starting IP address to 192.168.1.110.


Then assign your DVR to 192.168.1.100 and your IP2IR at 192.168.1.104


Your DVR is not on the same net as your router.


----------



## barrygordon

mborner:


From what you pasted as the attachment in your prior post I believe it stated that the routers IP address is 192.168.2.1. If that is the case all devices in your home must be on the same subnet 192.168.2.xxx. That is a bit strange since almost every linksys setup (factory default) in the USA is on subnet 192.168.1.xxx with the router at 192.168.1.1. It really doesn't matter (192.168.1 or 192.168.2) as long as it is totally consistent, that is every device is on the same subnet that the router is on. As Aesculus pointed out all devices must be on the same subnet to work properly in a simple network as you have.


The IP rule is very simple. There can never be two devices with the same IP address.


If all devices use DHCP then it will always be correct since the router will give out the IP address and will never make a mistake. If a device has a static (fixed) IP address (not using DHCP to get an IP address); then when you pick the address you must ensure that:


1) The address selected has not been assigned to any other device on your network

2) The address selected is NOT in the range of DHCP addresses that the Router has been told to use (in your case based on your attachment posted, that range is 192.168.2.100 to 192.168.2.104.


DNS (Dynamic Name Servers) are machines on the Internet that perform the function of converting an IP symbolic name such as www.yahoo.com to its IP address. It answers the question "where does ' www.yahoo.com ' live". Clearly the DNS machines are not on your LAN in your house so they can't be on subnet 192.168.2.xxx. Your router has to know where they are so when it assigns IP data via DHCP it can tell the requestor where to go for name resolution. I always use the DNS machines at 4.2.2.1; 4.2.2.2; 4.2.2.3. They are very big and very fast. The reason for more than one (DNS 1, DNS 2, DNS 3) is in case one is down an alternate can be used.


Normally when assigning a fixed IP you have to supply the DNS address to be used by that device for name resolution, if the devuice requires the ability to reolve a name. If the device is using DHCP then the router's DHCP process will use the DNS addresses you setup for the DHCP process and give them to the device along with the IP address it is to use.


It really is quite simple. I suggest you sit down with paper and pencil and write down all the routers data; its IP address and how you have set it's (the router's) DHCP process up (Range to use and DNS addresses to use). Then check every device on your network; anything that has an ethernet connection (except for switches or hubs which have no IP addresses) and check that the rules I stated above are obeyed.


If you want, you can email me all of the data and I will look it over.


----------



## .Capstone

After following this post for the last month and finally pulling the trigger, my iTach IP2IR arrived today. I hooked up the iTach, attached all IR emitters, found the gateway on my iPhone, and pressed my first button...It worked!!! From someone who has absolutely no programming/home automation experience, it's hard to describe this feeling of victory!!!


I owe a big thanks to this forum for giving people like me the confidence to embark on such a journey knowing we have the support of much smarter people (yourselves) in case help is needed.


Also, a Huge shout out to Itai. Thanks for taking the time to speak with me a couple times over the phone. I will be logging into iTunes and rating your app/sharing my success story. I look forward to learning and growing with the product.


In the meantime, my setup is still far from perfect and will be evolving over the next months as I add more devices, motorized blinds, lights, etc. For now, I am having some initial problems with the "input HDMI 1", "input HDMI 2", "input HDMI 3", and "input HDMI 4" on my Samsung PN58B860. I'm using the device "Samsung TV All Models". Power On, Volume Up, and Volume Down work fine. I read a post that had something to do with HEX codes needing to be used for changing HDMI inputs. I'm a little confused. Should I be importing a different device and using just the "input HDMI" codes from it? What device? Any ideas/advice?


(The Samsung PN58B860 plasma was a 2009 model)


-Thanks


----------



## pbo

I need a full set of iPad round buttons for Time Warner that includes On Demand, Day skip, etc. Would anyone have them to share or point me in the right direction?


----------



## anmg

I am trying to get my Directv hr24 to work http. I have only a few buttons that work from the users http dtv devices. Most of the buttons do not work. I don't know if the codes are wrong or am I doing something wrong. I looked in the irule database and it has a bunch of directv entries that have different address numbers. Are they ir or http? Why all the different address numbers? Any help would be appreciated. I am new at this. Should I just give up and wait for my gc100 and go ir instead of trying http?


----------



## surrey lad

Hi, I've been checking to see if its there but still not showing up, if you have already flagged it for public view it might take a while for the irulebuilder to update. I'll keep on checking, thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20219786
> 
> 
> It should be there. Perhaps I didn't flag it as a public device file. I'll check tonight - after 7pm pacific time.
> 
> 
> Note that this is not a complete command set. It's just a few commands I threw together to test it. You should be able to build it out from where it is. My RS232 control of the Lexicon takes a different path through a server. But this file is proven - I tested it.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20228438
> 
> 
> mborner:
> 
> 
> From what you pasted as the attachment in your prior post I believe it stated that the routers IP address is 192.168.2.1. If that is the case all devices in your home must be on the same subnet 192.168.2.xxx. That is a bit strange since almost every linksys setup (factory default) in the USA is on subnet 192.168.1.xxx with the router at 192.168.1.1. It really doesn't matter (192.168.1 or 192.168.2) as long as it is totally consistent, that is every device is on the same subnet that the router is on. As Aesculus pointed out all devices must be on the same subnet to work properly in a simple network as you have.
> 
> 
> The IP rule is very simple. There can never be two devices with the same IP address.
> 
> 
> If all devices use DHCP then it will always be correct since the router will give out the IP address and will never make a mistake. If a device has a static (fixed) IP address (not using DHCP to get an IP address); then when you pick the address you must ensure that:
> 
> 
> 1) The address selected has not been assigned to any other device on your network
> 
> 2) The address selected is NOT in the range of DHCP addresses that the Router has been told to use (in your case based on your attachment posted, that range is 192.168.2.100 to 192.168.2.104.
> 
> 
> DNS (Dynamic Name Servers) are machines on the Internet that perform the function of converting an IP symbolic name such as www.yahoo.com to its IP address. It answers the question "where does ' www.yahoo.com ' live". Clearly the DNS machines are not on your LAN in your house so they can't be on subnet 192.168.2.xxx. Your router has to know where they are so when it assigns IP data via DHCP it can tell the requestor where to go for name resolution. I always use the DNS machines at 4.2.2.1; 4.2.2.2; 4.2.2.3. They are very big and very fast. The reason for more than one (DNS 1, DNS 2, DNS 3) is in case one is down an alternate can be used.
> 
> 
> Normally when assigning a fixed IP you have to supply the DNS address to be used by that device for name resolution, if the devuice requires the ability to reolve a name. If the device is using DHCP then the router's DHCP process will use the DNS addresses you setup for the DHCP process and give them to the device along with the IP address it is to use.
> 
> 
> It really is quite simple. I suggest you sit down with paper and pencil and write down all the routers data; its IP address and how you have set it's (the router's) DHCP process up (Range to use and DNS addresses to use). Then check every device on your network; anything that has an ethernet connection (except for switches or hubs which have no IP addresses) and check that the rules I stated above are obeyed.
> 
> 
> If you want, you can email me all of the data and I will look it over.



Thanks, Barry, for the excellent advice. I guess one reason I am so confused is because I've never touched the settings in my router during the iRule setup. I have no idea how Those DNS servers got entered there. Did the router do that automatically when I connected my DVR? Also, before I installed the Directv iPad app, the DVR connected to the internet just fine. As a matter of fact, it was as simple as connecting the cable and selecting "connect now" in the setup menu. Done. I didn't make any changes to my router at all. I'm confused, also, about my IP address range 192.168.2.100 - 192.168.2.104. If connected devices are not allowed to use those addresses, why does everything work except one single internet connection? For example, my laptop is 192.168.2.103 and it falls within that range and it connects to the internet just fine. I'd kind of like to know what changed all of a sudden with the install of my iTach and iPad app. Thanks, again. I'll see if I can put some data from my router together for you.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucket23* /forum/post/20226892
> 
> 
> Thankyou for the reply cubesys.
> 
> Your downloads section on your website only has three blank buttons (medium, small and source). It needs to have all the blank buttons that are used in your default button package.



Sorry for the oversight, the blank images have been updated with the additional button you requested in both the white and black buttons.


----------



## barrygordon

mBorner,


When ever your router boots (starts up after a power down) It issues a request to your ISP (Internet Service provider) through what ever connects the router to the Internet (cable modem, DSL, etc.) The request provides the router with at least two DNS addresses to use.


You posted a snapshot from your router that I am basing my advice on. In that snapshot its staes that your router's IP address is 192.168.2.1. It also shows what the settings are that the router will use when it gets a DHCP request. It shows the range to be 192.1682.100 to 192.168.2.104. The router uses this default range automatically based upon its IP address. The router should then use as DNS address to proviode to computers on your network when they make DHCP requests the ones it got from your ISP. The DNS addresses shown in the snapshot are totally incorrect as there are no DNS servers on your local network and never should be.


With regard to the DHCP range and fixed addresses. The basic rule applies; no duplicate IP addresses on the network, i.e. no two machines can have the same IP address. If a machine has a fixed address that is in the IP range there will be no problem until the router gets a DHCP request and uses that already used address by giving it to the DHCP requestor. Then things will not work.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20229134
> 
> 
> mBorner,
> 
> 
> When ever your router boots (starts up after a power down) It issues a request to your ISP (Internet Service provider) through what ever connects the router to the Internet (cable modem, DSL, etc.) The request provides the router with at least two DNS addresses to use.
> 
> 
> You posted a snapshot from your router that I am basing my advice on. In that snapshot its staes that your router's IP address is 192.168.2.1. It also shows what the settings are that the router will use when it gets a DHCP request. It shows the range to be 192.1682.100 to 192.168.2.104. The router uses this default range automatically based upon its IP address. The router should then use as DNS address to proviode to computers on your network when they make DHCP requests the ones it got from your ISP. The DNS addresses shown in the snapshot are totally incorrect as there are no DNS servers on your local network and never should be.
> 
> 
> With regard to the DHCP range and fixed addresses. The basic rule applies; no duplicate IP addresses on the network, i.e. no two machines can have the same IP address. If a machine has a fixed address that is in the IP range there will be no problem until the router gets a DHCP request and uses that already used address by giving it to the DHCP requestor. Then things will not work.



Okay, so, tonight when I get home I'm going to:


1. restart my router to reboot it and see what DNS servers my ISP will assign.


2. Change my starting IP address to something higher than 192.168.2.104


3. Keep the IP addresses of my DVR and iTach as-is.


4. Reboot my DVR (just for kicks, to see what happens).


----------



## barrygordon

mborner,


I sent you a PM. If you copy down all the info into a text document send it to me. I would like to see all the settings of your router. the network settings of each device (your DVR etc.)


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20229343
> 
> 
> mborner,
> 
> 
> I sent you a PM. If you copy down all the info into a text document send it to me. I would like to see all the settings of your router. the network settings of each device (your DVR etc.)



Thanks, Barry, will do.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-DiVine* /forum/post/20226880
> 
> 
> I have recently finished my new theater and I need to implement a remote solution. Right now, my equipment closet is located in the rear corner of the room and I have a bass trap that covers the closet. The trap is hinged and moveable, but it is still a pain to have to move the trap out of the way every time you want to change settings. After reading up on the iRule app, it seems this may work for me. I am wondering what equipment I need for my setup (gateway, cabling, etc.). I have a Pioneer SC-25 receiver, and Oppo BDP-93, and a JVC RS1x projector. The Pioneer and Oppo both have IR inputs and the JVC has an RS32 input. These three pieces of equipment are connected via hdmi and I have a Cat5 cable connected to the Oppo (for netflix functionality). I have never even used a universal remote before, so I am new to all of this. Also, I plan to use this with an ipod touch (if that matters?). Any help/direction would be appreciated.



The Pioneer SC-25 has an RS-232 port but does not appear to have network control. You could control this with IR or RS-232.


The Oppo BDP-93 has an RS-232 port but does not appear to have network control. You could control this with IR or RS-232.


The JVC RS1x has an RS-232 port but does not have an ethernet port. You could control this with IR or RS-232.


So, you need to make a decision. All IR, all RS-232 or a mixture. If you can figure out the serial commands on your own, I would recommend all RS-232. This gives you the best control solution. You could go with multiple Global Cache devices or just get a Digi Port Server used off of eBay. A 16 port device can be had for around $50.


IR control may be required as well for turning units on (Sometimes manufacturers don't enable a port if it is in standby bode) and for that I'd just use an IP2IR iTach device. Or you may just want to use the original remote(s). Then you'd need an IR distribution system.


If you need any more help, just ask.


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20228580
> 
> 
> I am trying to get my Directv hr24 to work http. I have only a few buttons that work from the users http dtv devices. Most of the buttons do not work. I don't know if the codes are wrong or am I doing something wrong. I looked in the irule database and it has a bunch of directv entries that have different address numbers. Are they ir or http? Why all the different address numbers? Any help would be appreciated. I am new at this. Should I just give up and wait for my gc100 and go ir instead of trying http?




I got the DTV working. I was trying to use the display that came with the irule software and that was the problem. When I created my own page, all the buttons worked. I am now trying to get my yamaha rx-a2000 receiver to work http. I get a green status at the bottom right but nothing works. I am using a user's codes for the a3000 which should be the same as the a2000. Any ideas.


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20220347
> 
> 
> You can download the codes here (the file includes IP, RS-232 and IR codes). The IP codes will work through iRule, but I don`t know if anyone has entered them already and shared their device (if not you will have to enter them yourself).
> 
> *Update:* Actually it looks like someone did upload a device called Yamaha RX-A3000 (it's in the User section when you browse devices in Builder). The Network codes there will work for IP or RS-232 control. The default TCP port for IP control is 50000 for the A-series. The list of codes may not be complete, but you can easily add any that are missing.



Where do I enter the TCP port 50000? I have a green status light but still can't control the receiver.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20230321
> 
> 
> Where do I enter the TCP port 50000? I have a green status light but still can't control the receiver.



When you set up the network gateway in iRule, you have to enter both the IP address and port number. I assume you checked the IP address of your receiver and entered it correctly, and on the line below that you enter the port number (50000).


Don't test it by trying the power on command, because that won't work unless you enable Network Standby on the receiver. Turn the receiver on manually and then try something like volume up/down.


If you have no luck, run the web browser on your iPhone and try connecting to the IP address of the receiver to make sure the connection is working.


----------



## Adam-DiVine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20230083
> 
> 
> The Pioneer SC-25 has an RS-232 port but does not appear to have network control. You could control this with IR or RS-232.
> 
> 
> The Oppo BDP-93 has an RS-232 port but does not appear to have network control. You could control this with IR or RS-232.
> 
> 
> The JVC RS1x has an RS-232 port but does not have an ethernet port. You could control this with IR or RS-232.
> 
> 
> So, you need to make a decision. All IR, all RS-232 or a mixture. If you can figure out the serial commands on your own, I would recommend all RS-232. This gives you the best control solution. You could go with multiple Global Cache devices or just get a Digi Port Server used off of eBay. A 16 port device can be had for around $50.
> 
> 
> IR control may be required as well for turning units on (Sometimes manufacturers don't enable a port if it is in standby bode) and for that I'd just use an IP2IR iTach device. Or you may just want to use the original remote(s). Then you'd need an IR distribution system.
> 
> 
> If you need any more help, just ask.



Thanks for the reply!!


How hard is it to find and implement the serial commands? I think I am relatively handy when it comes to this type of thing, but I also don't want this to turn into a large project


What are the benefits of using RS-232 vs. IR? If this is a long answer, feel free to point me to another thread that explains it.


If I went with an IR only device, the Sc-25 and the BDP-93 have direct IR inputs, the JVC only has RS-232 input. I really only need to turn the projector on; I have no other need to control the projector. So maybe I could leave the projector out of the iRule loop. If I went with an iTach WF21R, would this suffice?


When connecting the iTach, do you just use direct cabling? Do I need IR emitters if I have a direct IR input?


Thanks in advance for any help with these questions.


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20230735
> 
> 
> When you set up the network gateway in iRule, you have to enter both the IP address and port number. I assume you checked the IP address of your receiver and entered it correctly, and on the line below that you enter the port number (50000).
> 
> 
> Don't test it by trying the power on command, because that won't work unless you enable Network Standby on the receiver. Turn the receiver on manually and then try something like volume up/down.
> 
> 
> If you have no luck, run the web browser on your iPhone and try connecting to the IP address of the receiver to make sure the connection is working.



On my IPad in irule under gateway I can see the receiver but there is only a line for the IP address. Below that there is no line below for port number. NOthing is below the IP address. Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20228539
> 
> 
> I am having some initial problems with the "input HDMI 1", "input HDMI 2", "input HDMI 3", and "input HDMI 4" on my Samsung PN58B860. I'm using the device "Samsung TV All Models". Power On, Volume Up, and Volume Down work fine. I read a post that had something to do with HEX codes needing to be used for changing HDMI inputs. I'm a little confused. Should I be importing a different device and using just the "input HDMI" codes from it? What device? Any ideas/advice?



I, too, had issues with HDMI 1, 2, and 3. You'll probably find that your discrete power off won't work either, or is it power on, I forget which one. I just stepped over to remote central and got the hex codes from there. I did not convert them to GC.
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hlight=SAMSUNG 

There may be a little trial and error but you'll get it.


----------



## barrygordon

IMHO without 2 way communications being implemented in the current version of iRule, I see no major advantage for RS232 over IR.


Some claim that RS232 is more reliable than IR. I do not believe that is true if you do IR correctly. My view of correctly is as follows:


Connect the IR gateway (e.g. iTach IP2IR) to a Xantech 791-44 amplified connecting block using the proper Global Cache cable ((I think it is the Global Cache GCX cable for connecting an GC device to a Xantech Network.) The Xantech 791-44 supplies 10 IR output ports that are capapble of being split multiple times (I have gone up to 4 dual emitters) over cable runs hundreds of feet in length using 22-24 gauuge wire (an unused pair in an Ethernet cable (3,4 or 78,8) will do just fine). This does increase your costs significantly as you need to buy the cable, the 791-44 and a small power supply.


If your device has an IR input jack then connect an output port of the 791-44 to that jack using either a mono or stereo 3.5 mm cable (plug on each end). If your device has no IR input jack then using an IR emitter carefully locate the devices IR receiver and place the emitter over the receiver. I then cover the emitter with black tape (generally matching the device) and tape the emitters wire to the side of the device, which side (Top, Bottom, left, Right depending on what is closest.


The above architecture has always provided me with totally reliable IR operation. IR codes are generally easier to get then RS232 codes.


The only advantage to RS232 in iRule at ths time is that newer devices provide many more discrete RS232 codes to eliminate having to scroll through a list of options using navigation (cursor) keys.


----------



## surrey lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20227901
> 
> 
> PM me and I'll see if I can send you *all* the files directly.



A cheeky Pretty please










PM sent


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20231284
> 
> 
> The only advantage to RS232 in iRule at ths time is that newer devices provide many more discrete RS232 codes to eliminate having to scroll through a list of options using navigation (cursor) keys.



I think that this one plus the fact that at some point iRule will have 2-way communication is enough of a reason to spend the extra time and possible headache to do it with RS232 vs. IR. But then again I am stubborn and don't mind fighting to get something to work.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20230862
> 
> 
> On my IPad in irule under gateway I can see the receiver but there is only a line for the IP address. Below that there is no line below for port number. NOthing is below the IP address. Am I looking in the wrong place?



Did you create a Network type gateway (not HTTP or one of the other types)? There should be places to enter both the IP address and port number.


----------



## barrygordon

The following should start a lively discussion


In a theater (and I have been doing this for over 10 years in my current theater) I just do not see an over-riding need for feedback to the hand held device. After all you are in the theater and should be able to see what is going on and almost all devices will display on the main screen. Lets take some examples:


Volume: My SO does not say "Please put the volume at -15 DB, -11 db is too loud' She just says "Please lower the volume it is too load". Similarly for mute, She just says "Please mute the system"


STB's: Every STB I have come across has more than adequate on screen displays


BR Players: More than adequate on screen displays including complete info on some players as to what is going on (Tme, time left, current position, bit rate, etc.) I generally can remember what movie I am playing. If I am curious I just hit "info" look at it then "exit"


AV processor or Receiver: Maybe it would be nice to know what the current decoder is and what sound field is being applied, but really once it is set up properly, that should not be required. I do trust good equipment to do what it supposed to do. All the AVP or AVR I have come across allow you to see exactly what is going on in some display on the device so if you need to check you can. However for average movie/TV watching it is always correct i.e. what I set it up to be. (in my experience). If the AVP is used to control an iPOD or play internet radio then see my comment below on music systems.


My current user interface in the Theater is a Pronto PRO and the only feedback I put on the Pronto is when I request chapters while watching a BR or DVD. The chapter data comes back to the Pronto so I can select a chapter and send the player to that time point.


Now I am being a little facetious since the theater is controlled by a PC and there is a 20inch monitor flanking the main screen that does show complete system status (basically the status of the AVP. Nobody except maybe me ever looks at it, in fact my SO made me put in an option where it blanks itslef as she found it distracting and unnecessary


Now where music or Home Automation control is concerned that is a whole other story and full feedback to the hand held controller is absolutely necessary since there is no "central location" with a big display as there is in a Theater.


Lets keep the discussion respectful but lively.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-DiVine* /forum/post/20230840
> 
> 
> How hard is it to find and implement the serial commands? I think I am relatively handy when it comes to this type of thing, but I also don't want this to turn into a large project



Each manufacturer has a set of commands that they publish for RS-232 control. Sometimes it is difficult to find so you need to do some googling or head over to Remote Central. For example, the Oppo BDP-93 has its RS-232 codes published on their web site at http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-b...3-Support.aspx (Under RS232 Control Protocol). Direct link is http://www.oppodigital.com/Download/...rotocol_v2.pdf 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-DiVine* /forum/post/20230840
> 
> 
> What are the benefits of using RS-232 vs. IR? If this is a long answer, feel free to point me to another thread that explains it.



RS-232 gives you two way communication (When it becomes available in iRule - soon, hopefully). It also gives you more granular control. You can issue one command to change a parameter whereas with IR (For example) you may need to go to a menu, scroll down three times with the down arrow, hit select and then hit exit. Getting a macro using IR to work every time may be more frustrating than its worth.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-DiVine* /forum/post/20230840
> 
> 
> If I went with an IR only device, the Sc-25 and the BDP-93 have direct IR inputs, the JVC only has RS-232 input. I really only need to turn the projector on; I have no other need to control the projector. So maybe I could leave the projector out of the iRule loop. If I went with an iTach WF21R, would this suffice?



That would suffice although I always recommend using a wired solution for reliability (Wired is always more reliable than wireless). You said you had an ethernet cable plugged in to one of the components. Just use another connection or add a switch/hub.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-DiVine* /forum/post/20230840
> 
> 
> When connecting the iTach, do you just use direct cabling? Do I need IR emitters if I have a direct IR input?



That depends. Some manufacturers will work and some won't. It depends on the signalling they require and the voltage level may not be enough from the iTach. Adding a Xantech 791-44 amplified connecting block using the proper Global Cache cable (As Barry says) is one way around that. You could just try it first and then add the Xantech if it doesn't work.


----------



## Adam-DiVine

Valdhor, thanks for the response! I think I will try the RS-232 route with a wired GC and a hub to split my incoming Cat5 cable. Wish me luck.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20231661
> 
> 
> Lets keep the discussion respectful but lively.



OK, I'll jump in.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20231661
> 
> 
> Volume: My SO does not say "Please put the volume at -15 DB, -11 db is too loud' She just says "Please lower the volume it is too load". Similarly for mute, She just says "Please mute the system"



I agree. My SO does the same. BUT when we are watching a movie from the C-200 we know the best volume is X whilst the best volume for TV watching is Y. These may need to change slightly either up or down depending on the program material but with feedback I can set the exact volume.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20231661
> 
> 
> STB's: Every STB I have come across has more than adequate on screen displays



Again, true. BUT what about the following scenario. My SO is watching a movie from the C-200. I know there is a game coming up that I'd like to record. If I switch the TV to the STB there is gonna be a fight. With feedback, I can see the upcoming shows and tell the STB to record the one I want.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20231661
> 
> 
> AV processor or Receiver: Maybe it would be nice to know what the current decoder is and what sound field is being applied, but really once it is set up properly, that should not be required. I do trust good equipment to do what it supposed to do. All the AVP or AVR I have come across allow you to see exactly what is going on in some display on the device so if you need to check you can. However for average movie/TV watching it is always correct i.e. what I set it up to be. (in my experience). If the AVP is used to control an iPOD or play internet radio then see my comment below on music systems.



In this case I'd like to know if Zone 2 is on (Say in the back yard). I can see there is no-one in the back yard so can turn zone 2 off.


I'd also like to know that if I set a specific volume that the command actually made it and the receiver is set to that volume (Maybe I hit the wrong button and zone 2 is now on and set to that volume).



Anyway, my 2c. There are probably other things that I'd like but can't think of them right now.


----------



## pbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20231661
> 
> 
> The following should start a lively discussion
> 
> 
> In a theater (and I have been doing this for over 10 years in my current theater) I just do not see an over-riding need for feedback to the hand held device. After all you are in the theater and should be able to see what is going on and almost all devices will display on the main screen. Lets take some examples:
> 
> 
> Volume: My SO does not say "Please put the volume at -15 DB, -11 db is too loud' She just says "Please lower the volume it is too load". Similarly for mute, She just says "Please mute the system"
> 
> 
> STB's: Every STB I have come across has more than adequate on screen displays
> 
> 
> BR Players: More than adequate on screen displays including complete info on some players as to what is going on (Tme, time left, current position, bit rate, etc.) I generally can remember what movie I am playing. If I am curious I just hit "info" look at it then "exit"
> 
> 
> AV processor or Receiver: Maybe it would be nice to know what the current decoder is and what sound field is being applied, but really once it is set up properly, that should not be required. I do trust good equipment to do what it supposed to do. All the AVP or AVR I have come across allow you to see exactly what is going on in some display on the device so if you need to check you can. However for average movie/TV watching it is always correct i.e. what I set it up to be. (in my experience). If the AVP is used to control an iPOD or play internet radio then see my comment below on music systems.
> 
> 
> My current user interface in the Theater is a Pronto PRO and the only feedback I put on the Pronto is when I request chapters while watching a BR or DVD. The chapter data comes back to the Pronto so I can select a chapter and send the player to that time point.
> 
> 
> Now I am being a little facetious since the theater is controlled by a PC and there is a 20inch monitor flanking the main screen that does show complete system status (basically the status of the AVP. Nobody except maybe me ever looks at it, in fact my SO made me put in an option where it blanks itslef as she found it distracting and unnecessary
> 
> 
> Now where music or Home Automation control is concerned that is a whole other story and full feedback to the hand held controller is absolutely necessary since there is no "central location" with a big display as there is in a Theater.
> 
> 
> Lets keep the discussion respectful but lively.



I have a masking screen and the processor shows the volume and effects settings in the area that is masked when watching a 2:35 movie so if I want to see it I have to unmask the screen...Major pain....


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20231661
> 
> 
> ... I just do not see an over-riding need for feedback to the hand held device. After all you are in the theater and should be able to see what is going on and almost all devices will display on the main screen. Lets take some examples:
> 
> 
> Volume: My SO does not say "Please put the volume at -15 DB, -11 db is too loud' She just says "Please lower the volume it is too load". Similarly for mute, She just says "Please mute the system"
> 
> 
> STB's: Every STB I have come across has more than adequate on screen displays
> 
> 
> BR Players: More than adequate on screen displays including complete info on some players as to what is going on (Tme, time left, current position, bit rate, etc.) I generally can remember what movie I am playing. If I am curious I just hit "info" look at it then "exit"



I use RS-232 because I want to see the volume on the remote in my hand, plus time remaining in the movie and a few other things. I don't want to see ANY info at all on the big screen when watching a movie. I'm the one working the remote, and I don't want to keep disturbing other people who are watching by putting up strings of numbers over the picture at random intervals when they aren't expecting it.


----------



## barrygordon

kirktsemaj99,


I undertsand your point, it is just that most folks are not like us. They want it as simple as possible. When watching a movie they want to be able to pause it and scan it in either direction. When it's too loud they want to be able to make it lower and vice versa.


When I designed my system many many years ago I put the PC and monitor in it so I could have what you are pointing out. In those days it was the original Pronto remote. 2-way was unheard of and all control was via IR with a small number of AV manufacturers experimenting with RS232. My AV processor (Lexicon MC-1) always had RS232 so I could display the detailed info, but as time went on I found my self hardly ever even glancing at it. Does impress the guests though.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20231815
> 
> 
> BUT what about the following scenario. My SO is watching a movie from the C-200. I know there is a game coming up that I'd like to record. If I switch the TV to the STB there is gonna be a fight. With feedback, I can see the upcoming shows and tell the STB to record the one I want.



I doubt very much that you will get that level of feedback anytime soon. It would be better if iOS had a more robust multitasking environment, so you could switch to an app, usually supplied by the cable company, that lets you control recording on your STB. I do this now with the Xfinity app, but Apple's app switching is somewhat cumbersome.


----------



## barrygordon

Adam-Divine, Strongly recommend a switch in lieu of a hub.


----------



## Glimmie

Those that have looked at my HT site will see I have five (5) 20in CRT monitors above the screen. This January I just added two 20in LCD screens below the screen as well. I can switch feeds to these as needed through an 8x8 VGA switch matrix. In addition to my audio and video test equipment, I am currently building two status computers to work with I-rule. These are old "obsolete by IT standards" rack mount blade PCs that will run my DOS based status programs with great ease and speed. I have graphics tools that can convert true type fonts to DOS compatible graphics drivers. I have these set up so that they can stay on or go blank after a timeout. The timeout is reset by any adjustment of an I-rule controller parameter. Why DOS? Well the entire hard disk capacity need only be a few MB - think flash card, no moving parts. Quick boot. No licensing fees as DOS is now open source freeware.


Even with two way coming, I will still use this system. My audio processor cannot overlay into HDMI. Many of my devices lack on screen menus anyway. Also this setup keep the main screen free of obstructions.


Sure it's not for most people but I rather like the "mission control" HT look. And don't forget I can blank all the extra monitors and then they disappear into the black screen wall.


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20231363
> 
> 
> Did you create a Network type gateway (not HTTP or one of the other types)? There should be places to enter both the IP address and port number.



Ok kirk you were right. I changed it to Network instead of http, and it worked for only a couple of minutes and then stopped. I think there must be some setting specific to this Yamaha receiver that will keep it online. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/19815353
> 
> 
> You can create a new device in Builder and then add the codes one at a time (put them under Network codes, whether they are IP or RS232). Or you can put them all in a file using a text editor, then upload them all at once. There's a tutorial on doing this here .
> 
> 
> If you want to experiment with both IP and RS232, create a difference device for each. Once you add all the codes you can share the device, although I would make sure it's pretty complete and tested before you share it. As soon as someone sees the shared device and starts using it, they won't get any new codes that you add unless they import it again, and then they'll have to redo all their buttons to use the new device (or at least that's way it used to work, although there was some talk of fixing this).
> 
> *Edit:* BTW I noticed that the RX-A2000 is supposed to close the TCP connection if it's been idle for a while (40 seconds I think), which may be a problem with iRule. Perhaps you can try this and see if it really does disconnect, and whether iRule automatically reconnects or doesn't (in the latter case commands will stop working, but if you go back to the list of panels and reenter the one for the receiver, it should reconnect again).



Hi Kirk, I noticed in this post you talked about losing the conection after 40 seconds. I think that is what is happening with my a2000. Any way to deal with this? Thanks for your help.


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20231174
> 
> 
> I, too, had issues with HDMI 1, 2, and 3. You'll probably find that your discrete power off won't work either, or is it power on, I forget which one. I just stepped over to remote central and got the hex codes from there. I did not convert them to GC.
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hlight=SAMSUNG
> 
> There may be a little trial and error but you'll get it.



mborner,

Thanks. Hex codes from remotecentral for the Samsung worked flawlessly..great learning experience too.


I'm now having a problem controlling my 2nd generation apple tv. The codes from the iRule database don't work and neither do the hex codes uploaded by some users. I can't seem to find a complete list of hex codes on remotecentral either. I know the apple tv2 is getting some kind of code because the light flashes on the device when I press a button on my iphone to send the command..but I get no action. Does anyone have any ideas??


Edit - I heard back from iRule support on my issue. They suggested I unpair my apple tv remote. Did so tonight and everything works now.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20232931
> 
> 
> I doubt very much that you will get that level of feedback anytime soon. It would be better if iOS had a more robust multitasking environment, so you could switch to an app, usually supplied by the cable company, that lets you control recording on your STB. I do this now with the Xfinity app, but Apple's app switching is somewhat cumbersome.



Well, I was kinda talking to the future here. The DirecTV iPad app can do this now. If they can do it, so can iRule. Of course, DirectTV would need to release an API for recording (there already is one for other functions) and I keep hoping that one day they will.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20234018
> 
> 
> Ok kirk you were right. I changed it to Network instead of http, and it worked for only a couple of minutes and then stopped. I think there must be some setting specific to this Yamaha receiver that will keep it online. Any ideas?



There's no setting in the receiver, and according to the doc it disconnects after 40 seconds without commands (Yamaha really should have made this an option).


With the current version of iRule, you will need to reenter the panel to make it reconnect (go to panels and select the appropriate panel again, and you should see the "connecting to gateways" message).


Itai said that iRule v2.0 will include an option to send commands periodically in the background to keep the connection alive. Until then I don't think there's anything else you can do.


Another good option for iRule would simply be to reconnect automatically on any button press if the connection was closed. This would allow better sharing of devices by two or more copies of iRule. Sending keep-alive commands will solve the problem for a single remote, but by keeping the connection alive it will prevent others from connecting (I believe Yamaha, like some other manufacturers, only allows one connection at a time).


----------



## barrygordon

I agree with kisrktsemaj99. Whenever I do TCP work I always check to see if the connection is still open when I start to send a sequence. If the connection is not open I do whatever is required to reconnect. If iRule did that a lot of issues might disappear, but I suspect other issues would then pop up. the overhead of the check should be small, but the overhead of the re-connect might not be, but will be better than not ebeing able to send data. Perhaps this mode of operation should be under the control of an option setting


----------



## anmg

Thanks for your help kirk and barry. I guess I will just go ir with the Yamaha until version 2.


----------



## Rich Gibson

I've encountered some puzzling iRule iPad behavior. Global Cache helped me with HDMI controller codes (1-5 plus right and left). I tested all of them successfully in iTest (I'm running a Mac). I changed the port to #3 and each command functions perfectly in iTest. I created a device and under devices in iRule along with the Global Cache codes for each button including the correct port number. I created a panel with the numbers 1-5 abs right and left.


The IR buds all work (they changed the switch numbers under iTest). I synced iRule on the Mac after assigning the HDMI switch to the #3 iTach gateway port #3. When I try to change the switch nothing happens. So I went into iRule and copied the GC codes directly from the lower left window and dropped them in iTest. The command works perfectly! Go figure.


- The iTach functions normally

- The IR buds work properly under iTest

- All the codes move the switches properly under iTest

- The HDMI switch is correctly attached to the correct port


I don't expect anyone to know the cause, but I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20234101
> 
> 
> Hi Kirk, I noticed in this post you talked about losing the conection after 40 seconds. I think that is what is happening with my a2000. Any way to deal with this? Thanks for your help.



We are including the ability to have an entrance run in a loop in the next release. The idea is that if you want to keep your connection available on the Yamaha you can send a command (they recommend the version check command for this) and run it every 30 seconds for example.


This will solve the disconnect issue for your Yamaha.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20236704
> 
> 
> I've encountered some puzzling iRule iPad behavior. Global Cache helped me with HDMI controller codes (1-5 plus right and left). I tested all of them successfully in iTest (I'm running a Mac). I changed the port to #3 and each command functions perfectly in iTest. I created a device and under devices in iRule along with the Global Cache codes for each button including the correct port number. I created a panel with the numbers 1-5 abs right and left.
> 
> 
> The IR buds all work (they changed the switch numbers under iTest). I synced iRule on the Mac after assigning the HDMI switch to the #3 iTach gateway port #3. When I try to change the switch nothing happens. So I went into iRule and copied the GC codes directly from the lower left window and dropped them in iTest. The command works perfectly! Go figure.
> 
> 
> - The iTach functions normally
> 
> - The IR buds work properly under iTest
> 
> - All the codes move the switches properly under iTest
> 
> - The HDMI switch is correctly attached to the correct port
> 
> 
> I don't expect anyone to know the cause, but I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich



If you have the command available we can see what is the issue. I suspect that what you are pasting into the data field is not exactly what we need.


For Global Cache IR commands you need to only use the portion of the command that begins with the frequency.

38000,1,1,342,170,22,20,20,22,20,22,20,22,63,22,20,22,63,22, 20,22,63,22,63,22,63,22,63,22,1767,342,84,21,760


----------



## cubesys

We are moving our web host tonight and our site will experience some downtime during the migration.


Please note that the iRule Builder is not affected by this transition and is available at http://builder.iruleathome.com


----------



## barrygordon

iTai,

How about the thought of checking connection state on every send, and if not open, then opening it prior to the send, or does the iPad not let you do such a thing.


----------



## anmg

Anyone know how I can make a button not transparent even if there is no action assigned to it?


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctornick* /forum/post/20000460
> 
> 
> To help anyone who is trying to use Plex 9 with the Plex 9 HTTP commands from the builder there are a couple of things I have found you need to do. In each network code you need to change the IP address from the current 192.168.1.120 to that of your Mac's IP address. You then need to create a HTTP gateway and use port 32400. Eg under the address tab enter IP of your mac followed by the port number 192.168.1.100:32400.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for the help. I've just gotten Plex 9 working on a Mac Mini with iRule and struggled a little with the various Plex postings so I'm going to attempt to spell it out a little more clearly.


1. There is a device named "Plex 9 http" in the User area.


2. The full command that can be tested from a browser window looks like this:
http://192.168.0.xx:32400/system/pla...igation/moveUp 

Where both IP addresses are the Plex server.


3. The HTTP Gateway looks like this: http://192.168.0.xx:32400 


4. The device commands look like this:

system/players/ 192.168.0.xx/navigation/moveUp 


Update: The full command URL is being corrupted by the forum sw, but you can piece it together with 3. and 4.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know how I can make a button not transparent even if there is no action assigned to it?



Just add a delay.


________

Axel


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20239225
> 
> 
> Anyone know how I can make a button not transparent even if there is no action assigned to it?



Yes, drag and drop it into the background layer as just an image. Your other option is to assign something benign like a delay to a button that will not execute a command.


----------



## rarem

I'm enjoying iRule and just got my Itach today. I've got the basics working but something is puzzling me on the interface builder.


If I want to replicate my Humax Foxsat remote I'd like a grid of say 6 x 4 (24) buttons. But if I set up a grid that size when I drag the buttons over from the images column on the RHS the buttons are enormous and do not autoscale down to fit the grid and I can only fit about 3 buttons per row.


How do I either get the buttons to autoscale or set them to about 25% of the current scale?


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rarem* /forum/post/20241105
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying iRule and just got my Itach today. I've got the basics working but something is puzzling me on the interface builder.
> 
> 
> If I want to replicate my Humax Foxsat remote I'd like a grid of say 6 x 4 (24) buttons. But if I set up a grid that size when I drag the buttons over from the images column on the RHS the buttons are enormous and do not autoscale down to fit the grid and I can only fit about 3 buttons per row.
> 
> 
> How do I either get the buttons to autoscale or set them to about 25% of the current scale?



Unfortunately, the buttons do not autoscale. If you want different ones or different sizes you will need to create them off-line (e.g. Photoshop) and then import them.

_____

Axel


----------



## rarem

Thanks for the reply Axel.


That's a shame - seems like a rather fundamental piece of functionality!


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rarem* /forum/post/20241273
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply Axel.
> 
> 
> That's a shame - seems like a rather fundamental piece of functionality!



While it is unfortunate, I would not consider it 'fundamental'.


One could also see it from a different angle: being able to import your own buttons is a very powerful feature of iRule. In my case I used the predefined buttons only as a starting point and made most of the buttons I wanted myself. As usual YMMV







.

_____

Axel


----------



## rarem

Yes these things always depend on your viewpoint but to me it seems a bit ridiculous to have to manually resize all buttons if all you want to do is change your grid size.


Anyway guess I better get busy with Photoshop! Is there an easy way to get access to the whole set of transport and number buttons to batch resize them or (let me guess) do I have to manually drag them out the program one by one?


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rarem* /forum/post/20241543
> 
> 
> Yes these things always depend on your viewpoint but to me it seems a bit ridiculous to have to manually resize all buttons if all you want to do is change your grid size.
> 
> 
> Anyway guess I better get busy with Photoshop! Is there an easy way to get access to the whole set of transport and number buttons to batch resize them or (let me guess) do I have to manually drag them out the program one by one?


 This may help.

____

Axel


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rarem* /forum/post/20241543
> 
> 
> Yes these things always depend on your viewpoint but to me it seems a bit ridiculous to have to manually resize all buttons if all you want to do is change your grid size.
> 
> 
> Anyway guess I better get busy with Photoshop! Is there an easy way to get access to the whole set of transport and number buttons to batch resize them or (let me guess) do I have to manually drag them out the program one by one?



rarem, what buttons are you interested in and what device are you using (iPod, iPhone, iPad)?


----------



## rarem

Thanks Axel - I'll take a look.


MBorner - I plan on using an iphone mainly. I really like the default buttons but they seem a little too big to use on a 4 or 5 column grid. If there was a way to get the whole default set I could just reduce them 35% or whatever using a photoshop script.


For my satellite remote I'd like to use a bit more than 15 or so buttons per screen.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rarem* /forum/post/20241616
> 
> 
> T.... If there was a way to get the whole default set I could just reduce them 35% or whatever using a photoshop script.
> 
> .....



I have to admit that such batch processing script would be helpful







.

My Photoshop knowledge is very limited. Maybe someone could jump in and help.

____

Axel


----------



## rarem

Axel - I can do the script. I'll send it to you when I get it going.


I just need to get the complete set of buttons.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rarem* /forum/post/20241616
> 
> 
> Thanks Axel - I'll take a look.
> 
> 
> MBorner - I plan on using an iphone mainly. I really like the default buttons but they seem a little too big to use on a 4 or 5 column grid. If there was a way to get the whole default set I could just reduce them 35% or whatever using a photoshop script.
> 
> 
> For my satellite remote I'd like to use a bit more than 15 or so buttons per screen.



It sounds like you're using buttons designed for the iPad. Are these source buttons you are needing? Your grid is a little course. You could greatly increase the columns and rows. It would also allow for much finer adjustments in alignment if necessary. If you are needing default source buttons, let me know, I can resize a few .pngs for you, just let me know what color.


----------



## rarem

Mborner - that's very kind of you. I'll double check but I'm pretty sure I was looking at the iphone buttons. It's all the number and transport buttons I want to use not the source buttons. I'd like a row of 5 or 6 buttons but if I use the standard ones they seem to overlap at that configuration.


What's the optimal grid layout for an iphone arrangement with 5 or 6 buttons per row?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rarem* /forum/post/20241724
> 
> 
> Mborner - that's very kind of you. I'll double check but I'm pretty sure I was looking at the iphone buttons. It's all the number and transport buttons I want to use not the source buttons. I'd like a row of 5 or 6 buttons but if I use the standard ones they seem to overlap at that configuration.
> 
> 
> What's the optimal grid layout for an iphone arrangement with 5 or 6 buttons per row?



My recommendation would be to use the max. 20 X 32 in portrait. Could you point me in the right direction on exactly which button you are working with? (What's it called in the library)

Thanks.


----------



## rarem

Okay - I'll try your grid recommendation of 20 x 32. I'm looking at, for example the default set Numbers, Transport, Misc etc. The nice Braun looking white on black ones.


----------



## rarem

Mborner - I tried the grid you recommended - it's much better as I can easily get four buttons in a row there now. Thanks for the pointer that helps a lot.


I find the relationship of the buttons to the grid a little confusing. It seems like you can only associate a database code with a button image not a grid position but I guess once you grasp that it's all pretty good. It does make me wonder what the purpose of the grid is then - it doesn't seem to do anything rather the button images supply the framework for the database codes.


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20240405
> 
> 
> Yes, drag and drop it into the background layer as just an image. Your other option is to assign something benign like a delay to a button that will not execute a command.



Thanks


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rarem* /forum/post/20241856
> 
> 
> Mborner - I tried the grid you recommended - it's much better as I can easily get four buttons in a row there now. Thanks for the pointer that helps a lot.
> 
> 
> I find the relationship of the buttons to the grid a little confusing. It seems like you can only associate a database code with a button image not a grid position but I guess once you grasp that it's all pretty good. It does make me wonder what the purpose of the grid is then - it doesn't seem to do anything rather the button images supply the framework for the database codes.



I'm a little confused about which default buttons you are working with. This is what I was able to accomplish using the default number buttons on the iPod interface. Grid is maxed out.
Attachment 207501


----------



## barrygordon

IMHO Photoshop is rather expensive.

I use irFanview (freeware) for many simple operations. It has a batch operation capability so it will resize entire directories of "Buttons".


I use Gimp (Freeware) and Paint.net (freeware) for button construction and simple work.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rarem* /forum/post/20241856
> 
> 
> Mborner - I tried the grid you recommended - it's much better as I can easily get four buttons in a row there now. Thanks for the pointer that helps a lot.
> 
> 
> I find the relationship of the buttons to the grid a little confusing. It seems like you can only associate a database code with a button image not a grid position but I guess once you grasp that it's all pretty good. It does make me wonder what the purpose of the grid is then - it doesn't seem to do anything rather the button images supply the framework for the database codes.



The relationship is really simple. When you drag a button to the grid, the coordinates will be wherever the top left corner of the green background falls.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20238537
> 
> 
> If you have the command available we can see what is the issue. I suspect that what you are pasting into the data field is not exactly what we need.
> 
> 
> For Global Cache IR commands you need to only use the portion of the command that begins with the frequency.
> 
> 38000,1,1,342,170,22,20,20,22,20,22,20,22,63,22,20,22,63,22, 20,22,63,22,63,22,63,22,63,22,1767,342,84,21,760



Thank you, that was it.







When I was working with iLearn I transferred the technique of using the entire literal in the slot.


Another question. Everything is connected (I still need a few buttons though) but neither Apple TV sets of HEX commands work. I copied one of the ATV2 commands and tried it in iTest and got an error ERR_0.0.001. I wonder if it's the format again, however this is what I uploaded from the iRule database.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20241953
> 
> 
> IMHO Photoshop is rather expensive.
> 
> I use irFanview (freeware) for many simple operations. It has a batch operation capability so it will resize entire directories of "Buttons".
> 
> 
> I use Gimp (Freeware) and Paint.net (freeware) for button construction and simple work.



For the Mac I like Pixelmator. It's not free but priced reasonably at $30.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rarem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mborner - I tried the grid you recommended - it's much better as I can easily get four buttons in a row there now. Thanks for the pointer that helps a lot.
> 
> 
> I find the relationship of the buttons to the grid a little confusing. It seems like you can only associate a database code with a button image not a grid position but I guess once you grasp that it's all pretty good. It does make me wonder what the purpose of the grid is then - it doesn't seem to do anything rather the button images supply the framework for the database codes.



The grid is used for touch. So with a 20x32 grid you might have to tell the builder that the button starts at position 1,1 and goes 4 grid blocks across and 5 down.


----------



## cboengrand

Controlling a Sonos


How do you guys go about this in iRule?


Thanks


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/20244871
> 
> 
> Controlling a Sonos
> 
> 
> How do you guys go about this in iRule?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Short answer, can't.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Controlling a Sonos
> 
> 
> How do you guys go about this in iRule?
> 
> 
> Thanks



At this point I'm just swapping apps. It's quicker and better than I thought.


----------



## Jack D

Hi,

I am preparing to order some gateways from CG. I was wondering from those of you who have them do the iTachs come with a universal power supply or is it just 110v.


Also, I have not worked my way through this entire thread but am I correct in thinking that feedback for serial devices has not yet been implemented?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20245452
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am preparing to order some gateways from CG. I was wondering from those of you who have them do the iTachs come with a universal power supply or is it just 110v.
> 
> 
> Also, I have not worked my way through this entire thread but am I correct in thinking that feedback for serial devices has not yet been implemented?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



My iTach came with a universal power plug.

Feedback on serial devices has not been implemented, but is currently in beta testing.


----------



## Rew452

Before you order; you might want to check iRule hardware page.


Rew


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20245452
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am preparing to order some gateways from CG. I was wondering from those of you who have them do the iTachs come with a universal power supply or is it just 110v.
> 
> 
> Also, I have not worked my way through this entire thread but am I correct in thinking that feedback for serial devices has not yet been implemented?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



The Global Cache Gateway power supplies are rated for 100-240V. If you need an adapter with the plugs for different regions we offer those as well.


Feedback from serial based devices is currently in beta.


----------



## Jack D

Ok thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## Jack D

Sorry another question. I currently control all my devices with pronto remotes. Is it possible to import ir and serial command sets from pronto into iRule Builder? So far most of what I want I have found in the data bases but there are at least a few special serial commands, in particular, that I would want to implement in iRule. I know I could just re-enter them but ....


Thanks again.


----------



## barry_uk

Hi, I'm looking for some input into a problem I am having with iRule, I have provided information to [email protected] too and thought I would ask here as the more brain power used the quicker we should get this resolved,

This is the problem,

I am using a GC-100-12 to control various devices over rs232 without any issue at all, its brilliant however I do have 1 IR device which is a UK Virgin Media V+ Cable box, it's a Samsung SMT-H3110, it is using RC5 commands (Device ID 10) as these commands were not in the database I learned them using iLearn, and they controlled everything except for some strange behaviour when repeating the same command I.E Down followed by Down, when doing this the box fails to respond to the second command although the IR blaster blinks. For the command to work you need to wait around a second before sending the second command which make browsing the guide a very painful experience. The original remote does not have this issue, I then noticed that if I followed the command with a different command everything would work speedily I.E Down right down. So the actual problem only exists when the following command is the same as the first. I have googled the problem and found only one thread where a pronto user had the same issue he posted the hex file and someone noticed that the learned hex wasn't true hex and suggested he create some new codes with some hex generator software but that was the end of the thread, I check my hex and it wasn't perfect so I have since created accurate hex but the problem remains. Does anyone have any ideas why this is happening?


I have managed to find a dirty workaround which involves adding two actions to each direction button, the first command is the direction followed by any other command that is not used in the guide, in this case I'm using text button, with it programmed like this I'm able to navigate at speed but I would like to resolve this properly.


Thanks in advance for any help.


Barry


----------



## barrygordon

The problem is not able to be resolved other than by the dirtry workaround until iRule handles toggle code properly.


----------



## barry_uk

Hi Barry, thanks for your quick reply. It's reassuring to know that there is an issue as I have been like a dog with a bone trying to figure this out. I'm perhaps a little ignorant here as I've never heard of toggle code, so I'm going to revert to google and have a read. Does anyone know if irule are planning a fix? Or does it not really affect many systems? My current solution is working ok I just need to find another unused button that I can follow number entry with.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem is not able to be resolved other than by the dirtry workaround until iRule handles toggle code properly.



Barry, what is iRule not doing? I'm familiar with toggles but I'm not sure what iRule is not doing.


----------



## dmorse4765

I have been reading this forum extensively and decided I need some help. I am having a difficult time deciding on what I need to get started, either GC 100 or iTach. I will be using my iPad wifi to control only my audio-video equipment.

I have the following equipment presently controlled by my harmony 880.

Appletv

Pioneer Pro 150 FD

Anthem D2v processor, can be controlled with rs232 or IR

Escient MX311 Rs 232 or IR

Sony 777ES dvd player, presently controlled by the Escient

Oppo BD 83

Samsung DTB-H260F set top box for OTA TV

I am not sure of the connections for rs 232 on whether it is a cable between all 232 devices or if they have to come from a central hub. Also for the devices that use only ir I prefer not to use the emitters over the ir at each device if possible. Thanks in advance for any suggestions. Also where can I purchase the iTach or other devices?


Dmorse


----------



## maidez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20229081
> 
> 
> Sorry for the oversight, the blank images have been updated with the additional button you requested in both the white and black buttons.



Could you also please add the blank images for the volume up/down buttons?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20246579
> 
> 
> what is iRule not doing? I'm familiar with toggles but I'm not sure what iRule is not doing.



It's not toggling the toggle bit







. i.e. the bit in the code that has to alternate between 0 and 1 on successive commands, otherwise the receiving device ignores the command. There's a Wikipedia article on RC-5 .


----------



## barrygordon

RC5 and RC6 codes and some others are called Toggle codes. There is a bit in the IR stream that alternates between 1 and 0 with each press of a key. This is used to debounce a key, that is a key was pressed twice very quickly inadvertently. If the first send had the key's code sent with the toggle bit =0 then the next send of any key will be sent with the toggle bit =1. this cycling then repeats


----------



## barry_uk

My dirty fix had some undesired effects







( when exiting from the the tv guide it now calls the text function up and there no alternative commands i can use without introducing other undesired effects. Does anyone know any other workarounds?


----------



## barry_uk

Im now almost complete with one last issue, what ruleset are people using to control apple tv 2, i've gone through them all and none of them seem to allowing scrolling within album listings etc, i have to keep repeatedly pressing the down button which is very slow, is this another toggle bit issue or is there another way.


Cheers


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20246897
> 
> 
> RC5 and RC6 codes and some others are called Toggle codes. There is a bit in the IR stream that alternates between 1 and 0 with each press of a key. This is used to debounce a key, that is a key was pressed twice very quickly inadvertently. If the first send had the key's code sent with the toggle bit =0 then the next send of any key will be sent with the toggle bit =1. this cycling then repeats



good explanation Barry. The next version of iRule will support the ability to send alternating commands from the same button which can solve this type of issue.


----------



## barrygordon

Be careful cubesys, IIRC the toggledoes not alternate on a button basis but across all buttons, i.e no two successive transmissions from the remote may have the same toggle bit. Clearly the same button case is a subset of the any button case


----------



## barrygordon

barry_UK


The Global cache family of gateways handle the repeat case, However I am not sure if iRule recognizes a button as being held down. If they did (iRule differentiate between a press and a hold), then the approriate data could be sent to a GC gateway (iTach) to do what you request.


Barry_US


----------



## mikeveli20

I'm considering using my old iPod touch as a dedicated remote using the iRule setup and have a couple of questions for those who are experienced users.


1. What's the best way to control the PS3 using the iRule setup?


2. Will the iRule stay connected to the Global Cache gateway at all times? I plan to have the iPod sitting in a charging dock when it's not in use and would prefer to simply just pick it up and be able to use it without having to wait for it to connect to the gateway.


3. Can the Global Cache gateway communicate directly with the iPod or does it have to go to the router first and then to the destination?


4. How many IR devices can be controlled at once?


5. How do the IR emitters work? Do they sit in front of the device to be controlled or do they stick right on the IR receiver of the device?


6. Is purchasing the iRule Builder a must? Is there no way to customize the remote without it?


7. What are the memory requirements of iRule? My iPod is a 2nd gen touch so it only has half the RAM of the 3rd/4th gen models.



Thanks in advance.


Michael


----------



## barrygordon

Mikeveli20,


Here are some of the answers to your questions:


4) No practical limit. Many more then you will probably have in your home.

5) There are several types. The type that stick onto the devices face plate are most common but I have seen the other type. There are also emitters known as blasters that when suitibly place so that all IR devices can see it will control a bunch of devices. They need more power but most IR gateways do have a way of supplying that.

6) You can hand code it using Cocoa Touch after enrolling as a devloper, paying fees and going through Apples archane (but understandable) rules. Such development must be done on a MAC.

7) Memory requirements are pretty small but I am not sure what they are exactly nor how much memory your device has. I am using a 16G iPad and the smallest 4th gen iPod touch


----------



## arnobarno

Hello,

I purchased a DigiPort and, thanks to postings on this forum, it was easy to setup and configure to talk to my Elan system.


I'd really like my overall A/V system to allow multiple users (e.g. my wife and I) to use the system simultaneously - from the same room or different rooms.


One nice feature of the DigiPort is that it can allow multiple clients to share a serial device. So, in the case of the Elan, we can each control it. Now then, I have a Pioneer 1020 AVR which allows for IP control (over port 8102) but doesn't have a serial port. Also, it only allows one connection on that 8102 socket at a time.


I'm wondering if there is a way to use the DigiPort's ability to configure a serial port as either a client or server as a way to essentially implement a shared server. The basic idea is to configure port #2, for example, in the standard way using the TCP Socket profile and the profile setting be as a TCP Client. Setup the client as allowing multiple shared connections (much like I did in the case of my Elan, which is directly connected over serial to port #1).


Then, configure port #3 in the DigiPort using the TCP Socket profile and the profile setting be as a TCP Server with automatic connections to the 1020 AVR 8102 port.


Finally, add a null modem cable between port #2 and #3.


Well, the DigiPort is connecting to the AVR and keeping the connection just fine but there doesn't appear to be anything passing between port #2 and port #3.


Maybe I have the null modem cable setup wrong - RJ45 (from, to):

#1 RTS -> #5 CTS

#2 DTR -> #7 DCD + #8 DSR

#3 TxD -> #6 RxD

#4 GND -> #4 GND

#5 CTS -> #1 RTS

#6 RxD -> #3 TxD

#7 DCD + #8 DSR -> #2 DTR


Or maybe another problem? Thoughts?



NOTE: Yes, I know this is an indirect way of putting a server on top of my AVR device to share the socket. I don't want to create a little server on a PC to do this, mostly because I don't want to add yet another device (a PC) if I don't have to. It seems that the DigiPort might be able to do something like this so figured I'd give it a try. Yeah, I also know that I can just use IR to solve the multi-user problem - just looking towards the future when there is some feedback in iRule.


THANKS!


----------



## barrygordon

Does the digiport require flow control? If not just use the standard 3 wires. If all wires are connected as you have indicated is flow control implemented on either port? What flow control does the digiport require, normally just RTS/CTS. Very few devices use DCD and/or DSR


One of the issues with multi communications is asynchronous data. To whom/where does the device send a change in state notification? One can live with out Async status changes if perhaps status is returned as part of the ack to any and every command (I believe Rotel does this), and/or there is a dummy command that just causes status to come back. To do async status in a multi connection environment the TCP protocol would have to be session oriented, e.g. true Telnet or a true HTTP server implementation.


----------



## arnobarno

Haha. Well, a combination of Barry's message and more sleuthing on my part solved the problem.


The DigiPort Cable Guide has some conflicting information on the pinouts for the RJ45 jack. Maybe this represents my misunderstanding of the different types of interfaces the DigiPort represents. I know they also support a 10 pin RJ45 as well so that adds to the confusion.


Anyway, once I tried another pinout table, and just wired TxD, RxD and SIG (4,5,6) on the RJ45s as a crossover cable, it worked fine the first time.


Barry - To answer the rest of your questions:

1) You can specify flow control (hw/sw or none on each port).

2) Async status messages seem to flow to each one of the open sessions. I've set the "server" to run continuously on the DigiPort. New sessions that are initiated will then receive any status messages as well. Which is what I'd like to happen in any event.


I need to play with this a little more as well as actually integrate it into my setup vs. testing it all with Tera Term.


Thanks Barry.

arn


----------



## barrygordon

Glad to have helped.


From a hardware standpoint the only flow control they seem to acknowledge is CTS/RTS which is common called hardware flow control. That makes sense as the other signals DCD, DSR, DTR are really only used in modem work. For those of you that want to know more about RS232 based communications there is a paper on my web site called Pronto Pro Communications. It discusses serial communications in general. It describes all the signals and all the confusion that exists with what really gets sent down the line.


With regard to async communications I was talking in the TCP realm as opposed to the realm of serial comm. What the digiport is doing makes perfect sense, but I suspect no device manufacturer is going to do that for raw TCP.


----------



## arnobarno

Best $40+shipping I ever spent on eBay for that TS16.


Following up on my own message above, it was straightforward to get the AVR control integrated into iRule.


The bonus is that I can use the PortServer in the same manner and setup a client/server (with null modem cable between ports) and use it to front-end my Lutron RA2 system. The PortServer can then login to the Lutron RA2 system using a single ID and act as a server to iRule. This makes integration with iRule simpler and solves my earlier problem of how to deal with login state (i.e. I wanted/want the gateway setup process to allow for a string to be sent at initialization time).


FWIW, it looks like there is an option to send keep alive packets (though not sure what the frequency is on this). I've seen some chatter on this thread about devices that need this - perhaps the portserver as an intermediary could help with this problem.


----------



## toddat

GC-100-18

Netgear NeoTV 550

Apple TV 1st Gen

Apple TV 2nd Gen

Moxi

U-verse

Sony Blu-ray Changer


GC-100-6

Pioneer PRO-151FD TV

Yamaha Receiver


iTach IP2IR

Onkyo Receiver

Sharp TV "55

Samung TV 40"

Samung TV 55"

Onkyo Receiver

Panasonic AE3000U Projector

Draper motorized drop down screen


iTach IP2IR

Sharp TV 32"

Viewsonic TV 24"


iTach IP2IR

Samsung DLP 67"

Yamaha Receiver

Samsung DLP 61"

Denon Receiver


iTach IP2IR

Onkyo Receiver


iTach IP2SL

Panasonic AE4000U Projector


StarTech IP2SL

NuVo Grand Concerto

NuVo XM Tuner

DVDO iScanHD

Polk XM Tuner

Gefen 8x8 HDMI Matrix


Network / HTTP Control

DirecTV (3)

TiVo Premiere

Roku

Windows Media Center (2)

Plex Server

Vudu

Dune media player

Audio Authority HLX matrix

Escient DVDM-100

Boxee Box


Controlling all these items with iRule, Xantech 380-20 blasters, Global Cache gateways for IR and RS232 and HTTP control.


10+ Rooms of control with five iPads.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toddat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> GC-100-18
> 
> Netgear NeoTV 550
> 
> Apple TV 1st Gen
> 
> Apple TV 2nd Gen
> 
> Moxi
> 
> U-verse
> 
> Sony Blu-ray Changer
> 
> 
> GC-100-6
> 
> Pioneer PRO-151FD TV
> 
> Yamaha Receiver
> 
> 
> iTach IP2IR
> 
> Onkyo Receiver
> 
> Sharp TV "55
> 
> Samung TV 40"
> 
> Samung TV 55"
> 
> Onkyo Receiver
> 
> Panasonic AE3000U Projector
> 
> Draper motorized drop down screen
> 
> 
> iTach IP2IR
> 
> Sharp TV 32"
> 
> Viewsonic TV 24"
> 
> 
> iTach IP2IR
> 
> Samsung DLP 67"
> 
> Yamaha Receiver
> 
> Samsung DLP 61"
> 
> Denon Receiver
> 
> 
> iTach IP2IR
> 
> Onkyo Receiver
> 
> 
> iTach IP2SL
> 
> Panasonic AE4000U Projector
> 
> 
> StarTech IP2SL
> 
> NuVo Grand Concerto
> 
> NuVo XM Tuner
> 
> DVDO iScanHD
> 
> Polk XM Tuner
> 
> Gefen 8x8 HDMI Matrix
> 
> 
> Network / HTTP Control
> 
> DirecTV (3)
> 
> TiVo Premiere
> 
> Roku
> 
> Windows Media Center (2)
> 
> Plex Server
> 
> Vudu
> 
> Dune media player
> 
> Audio Authority HLX matrix
> 
> Escient DVDM-100
> 
> Boxee Box
> 
> 
> Controlling all these items with iRule, Xantech 380-20 blasters, Global Cache gateways for IR and RS232 and HTTP control.
> 
> 
> 10+ Rooms of control with five iPads.



You have too many toys!!!!!


----------



## mikeveli20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20249375
> 
> 
> Mikeveli20,
> 
> 
> Here are some of the answers to your questions:
> 
> 
> 4) No practical limit. Many more then you will probably have in your home.
> 
> 5) There are several types. The type that stick onto the devices face plate are most common but I have seen the other type. There are also emitters known as blasters that when suitibly place so that all IR devices can see it will control a bunch of devices. They need more power but most IR gateways do have a way of supplying that.
> 
> 6) You can hand code it using Cocoa Touch after enrolling as a devloper, paying fees and going through Apples archane (but understandable) rules. Such development must be done on a MAC.
> 
> 7) Memory requirements are pretty small but I am not sure what they are exactly nor how much memory your device has. I am using a 16G iPad and the smallest 4th gen iPod touch



Thanks for the reply Barry. The iPod touch has 128MB of memory, but if I'm using it as a dedicated remote, iRule will be the only app that will be used so I think 128MB would be plenty (someone correct me if I'm wrong).


Does anyone have any insight on my other questions?


1. What's the best way to control the PS3 using the iRule setup?


2. Will the iRule stay connected to the Global Cache gateway at all times? I plan to have the iPod sitting in a charging dock when it's not in use and would prefer to simply just pick it up and be able to use it without having to wait for it to connect to the gateway.


3. Can the Global Cache gateway communicate directly with the iPod or does it have to go to the router first and then to the destination?


Thanks.


Michael


----------



## Jack D

Sorry but a beginner's question. If I want to create separate configurations and download them to different iPads how do I do that? Thanks


----------



## Ketoprak

Hello,


I made some additions to an existing device (network codes for denon reveiver) and now want to copy the device for use in another room. Can that be done without uploading the device?


----------



## barrygordon

Mike,


I think that depends on whether the Global Cache device has a wifi interface. There are itach's with wired and wireless interfaces. The only devices in my home that use wireless are mobile ones (iPad, Pronto, Netbook) everything else is wired and going through the router depends on the network topology. Two devices talking to each other and connected on the same switch will not go through the router. The router, if it has more than one LAN port is really a router plus a switch in one box


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I use ir2bl to control my ps3 with irule. It has discrete off and the ps button. I went with it over the harmony adaptor or the Schmartz device based on price. I believe all are decent choices and the devices are all available in the irule database.


----------



## RobertR

I haven't had time to read through this thread, so forgive me if my questions are already answered. I'm very confused about exactly what is needed to make this work. I currently have a Buffalo Electronics IR repeater flashing IR signals to my rack. I use a Pronto to send IR signals to the repeater. So what extra hardware is needed for this device? Is it possible to simply attach an IR emitter to the I-device? I do NOT want to run additional wires all over the place.


----------



## barrygordon

You need a Global Cache IP2IR iTach that you can plug into your LAN. Ideally you could locate the itach near the Buffalo IR repeater.You can drive the IR repeater from an IR signal from the iTach using a transparent as opposed to opaque emitter. This way your Pronto will still work. You might be able to eliminate the Buffalo repeater but leaving it in allows the Pronto's to still work as you migrate.


The ir wire between the iTach and the Buffalo can be fairly long so do not worry if you cannot get the iTach close to the Buffalo repeater.


If there is no place to plug an iTach ip2ir into your LAN, then you could use the WF2IR model which is a wireless unit. I have no experience with that unit but I am sure someone here does.


----------



## RobertR

Thanks, sounds like this isn't what I'd want. All I want is to be able to program the interface, plug an IR emitter into the Idevice, and go.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertR* /forum/post/20254463
> 
> 
> Thanks, sounds like this isn't what I'd want. All I want is to be able to program the interface, plug an IR emitter into the Idevice, and go.



Your way mean would mean you still need line of sight and have to point your remote at the IR repeater. With the extra hardware you'd be using Wifi and your remote would work anywhere in your house, it would no longer need line of sight. But I guess not everyone needs that.


----------



## ekkoville

I'm having a strange hiccup with a label that I've placed on one page. I chose add label, put in the text, adjusted size, font and color. The text displays as it should but next to the "Sources" label, on the left and right next to my label is the word Label. It looks as if it wasn't deleted but I went back and double checked it and it wasn't there in the builder but it's still there on the panel. Has anyone else had this with labels? Here is a screenshot.


Edit: fixed the problem. Somehow there was an extra label named, of course, Label that was still there. Deleted and all is well.


----------



## Kayto

Guys, if I want to buy the app, before all the other hardware, will it control the devices i have that there are already controled by apps via network (like my onkyo and sony 570)







Thanks for any help!


For Ipad 2, if that makes a difference.


----------



## barrygordon

Ipad vs iPad2 does not really matter. Control is an interesting word. In general yes, however there may be some limitations. In this world nothing is ever the same


----------



## robsano1

Does anyone of the device codes (for IR) for Velodyne DD Plus subwoofer. I tried using the old Velodyne DD device file but it doesnt seem to work. I tried using the ilearn program and copying the GC / Hex codes into a new device file but i can't seem to make it work.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kayto* /forum/post/20255949
> 
> 
> Guys, if I want to buy the app, before all the other hardware, will it control the devices i have that there are already controled by apps via network (like my onkyo and sony 570)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> For Ipad 2, if that makes a difference.



I was controlling my Onkyo and Tivo with just the app. I added a GC 100 to control the Oppo and Sanyo projector. So yes you should be able to immediately control the Onkyo - I don't have a Sony BD so can't comment on that.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20253243
> 
> 
> Sorry but a beginner's question. If I want to create separate configurations and download them to different iPads how do I do that? Thanks



This has been answered before in the middle of the thread but no fault to you.


The official answer is you need a seperate iRULE builder for each config.


The other way of doing this is to backup your config, save it as a file with a unique name, and then restore the file you want before you sync with a device.


Very labor intensive and fraught with potential for mistakes.


----------



## Jack D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This has been answered before in the middle of the thread but no fault to you.
> 
> 
> The official answer is you need a seperate iRULE builder for each config.
> 
> 
> The other way of doing this is to backup your config, save it as a file with a unique name, and then restore the file you want before you sync with a device.
> 
> 
> Very labor intensive and fraught with potential for mistakes.



Thanks but it seems bad news. If I want to use a separate iRule Builder I have to buy another license? That seems a big limitation.


----------



## babyrocket




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20258343
> 
> 
> Thanks but it seems bad news. If I want to use a separate iRule Builder I have to buy another license? That seems a big limitation.



You could also use the same configuration for both iPads but include a home panel where you select which "configuration" to display. A "Home" button on each panel would take you back to the main menu for that particular iPad, so you wouldn't have to keep going back to the iPad selection panel.


Not ideal, but saves $50.


----------



## ekkoville

Jack D., why not just create a new panel? That way you select which panel you want and they stay separate from each other. And you get control of other ares if needed. I think you could add a button that would link to the other panel as well and not have to leave the panel you are in.


Just my .02


EK


----------



## Jack D

Thanks guys. These are good ideas.


----------



## tewanchuk

Someone has graciously posted network codes for a Universal Devices ISY-99i. Unfortunately I need help decoding the strings so I can modify the codes for my particular install.


/rest/nodes/7%204B%2029%201/cmd/DON


The middle portion is what I am having trouble decoding. ie: 7%204B%2029%201


I assuming it need to be pointed at a particular device or scene, but unfortunately I am not familiar with the format. Typically the device address look similar to MAC addresses (17.03.38)



Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rarem

Thanks to help on the forum I've managed to get my remote set up on my iPhone. I'm controlling a Humax Foxsat Satellite DVR - most of the codes are in the database apart from one or two. One in particular, 'media' - which brings up recordings - is not available in the database.


A curious thing happens - I can learn the code via the iTach learner in (the Mac version of) iLearn and it works when I test the code in the application itself but it does not work when I sync the remote and try it from the phone itself. I cut and paste the code into iRule and it will not work in either Hex or Global Cache formats.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Kisen

Is it possible to execute programs from Irule with Eventghost. Can someone please explain how it´s done.


I would like to start eg notepad by oushing a button in Irule


Thanks


----------



## Insomniahead

i get a green light when connecting to gateway on my hr24, but all the buttons are greyed out. Do I have to set them up myself, can I not just use the already created layout?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kisen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible to execute programs from Irule with Eventghost. Can someone please explain how it´s done.
> 
> 
> I would like to start eg notepad by oushing a button in Irule
> 
> 
> Thanks



You can use MCE Controller to start Notepad and other programs. Notepad is already one of the programs you can without having to add it to the commands file.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tewanchuk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Someone has graciously posted network codes for a Universal Devices ISY-99i. Unfortunately I need help decoding the strings so I can modify the codes for my particular install.
> 
> 
> /rest/nodes/7%204B%2029%201/cmd/DON
> 
> 
> The middle portion is what I am having trouble decoding. ie: 7%204B%2029%201
> 
> 
> I assuming it need to be pointed at a particular device or scene, but unfortunately I am not familiar with the format. Typically the device address look similar to MAC addresses (17.03.38)
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



Go to the UDU website and find the REST programming guide. I think it's on the Wiki.


----------



## tewanchuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/20261556
> 
> 
> Go to the UDU website and find the REST programming guide. I think it's on the Wiki.




Found the guide which is great, but can't figure out how to connec to the REST interface to utilize those commands.


----------



## tewanchuk

never mind... found it. THANKS for the help


----------



## dink

OK here is my question, I have a spare iphone3 laying around. I would like to buy everything i need to get my setup going and if i am happy with it, switch over to the ipad version. I dont care about buying both versions but is there a configuration file i will be able to export/import? or will i need to redo the setup on the ipad version?


Or is it easy enough that once you go thru the initial setup the second setup is simple enough to get thru in short order? I have a somewhat involved setup and have never programmed anything with rs232 before but my current setup has 2 rs232 receivers (setup by someone else)


----------



## lilwheezy75

Does Best Buy sell a gateway that is compatible with irule? i ask because i work there and get a discount but i cant seem to figure out what im looking for on the site... Im just curious if it would be cheaper.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/16022700
> 
> 
> I am curious what remotes some of you are using right now? As I mentioned above, I think I tried every HTPC front end software before embarking on this project. Although I helped friends with Harmony, Pronto and URC I have never owned them (although I now have them for testing).



HARDWARE

Mac Mini (2010)

Monoprice HDMI & Fiber Optical lead converter (converts Mini output to a true HDMI lead, including sound)

LGBE12 Bluray burner (yes it works!)

Integra DTR 40.2

Sanyo PLV-Z3000

LG Bluray BD390

Panasonic DMR-E30 DVD recorder

Monoprice RGB converter (converts component output of DMR-E30 to HDMI for Integra receiver)

Apple TV2

iPad 1 64GB Wi-Fi

Cox Cable (Scientific Atlantic 8240)

Elgato Eye TV HD

Monoprice HDMI to Component converter (Takes HDMI from Cable box & converts to RGB for input to Elgato unit)

Monoprice HDMI Switch 1x5

Monoprice HDMI Splitter 1x4 (six units)

Global Cache' iTachIP2IR

Global Cache' Serial IR learner with USB-RS232 (cannot get iTach learner to work) Plan to use with VMWare/Windows XP PRo


Above Monoprice converters keep the entire signal line of system HDMI through the Integra DTR 40.2

-------

SOFTWARE

Plex

Netflix

iRule (of course!







)

iRed2 (to get Eye TV IR blaster to work)

MakeMKV (for LG)

glassybuttons.com

iSkysoft iMedis converter



Rich


----------



## anmg

I have a Panasonic Plasma TV (TCP65V25). I got it working with the GC100 initially and then it stopped. I have a green light on my ipad and I can see the IR sensor blinking red but now it won't control the TV. Any ideas?


----------



## IGO2XS

I have a question about ip camera's and irule. I have a server and software for my system and a nice little iPhone iPad app through Exacq Technologies. It works awesome but I was wanting to add camera's to my iRule. For example, one camera has an ip address of 192.168.1.201. it has a user name of admin and password of 123456. How would I get this image to appear on one of my camera pages?


----------



## tewanchuk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tewanchuk* /forum/post/20261948
> 
> 
> never mind... found it. THANKS for the help



My Gateway shows green, as do my individual commands, but when i execute them from irule nothing happens...


/rest/nodes/16%202%20E1%201/cmd/DON


This will work as a browser window but not from irule. Stumped


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/20263323
> 
> 
> I have a question about ip camera's and irule. I have a server and software for my system and a nice little iPhone iPad app through Exacq Technologies. It works awesome but I was wanting to add camera's to my iRule. For example, one camera has an ip address of 192.168.1.201. it has a user name of admin and password of 123456. How would I get this image to appear on one of my camera pages?



u simply create a url in irule. instructions are on the irule homepage. about the password and username. i irule can't handle popup or drop down windows so the username and password has to be added to the url.


some might be diff than others but try: http://admin:[email protected]/m/live.htm 


now this is for an everfocus dvr camera setup. everfocus has u add m/live to have a mobile safari version feed vs a regular safari feed. urs might and will prob be diff. the camera company can tell u that.


if still having a prob drop support an email. they are the ones who helped me with the username and password in the url.


jimi


----------



## starhubble

Any idea when we will see toggle buttons? I have a ton of lightswitches and it's not very efficient to have on/off buttons for them all. I would much rather have one button to toggle each light source.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tewanchuk* /forum/post/20263850
> 
> 
> My Gateway shows green, as do my individual commands, but when i execute them from irule nothing happens...
> 
> 
> /rest/nodes/16%202%20E1%201/cmd/DON
> 
> 
> This will work as a browser window but not from irule. Stumped



%20 is the way to specify the hex code 0x20 in a URL, but in iRule you need to use \\x20 (note that's a backslash, not a forward slash). Just change all 3 occurrences of %20 to \\x20 and try that. (And 0x20 is just a SPACE character, so that might work too.)


You might also need a crriage return at the end, which is \\x0d in iRule.


----------



## gurrab

Hello


I have a setup of Merten dimmers in my apartment that you can hook up with Mertens Connect system (Z-wave based).

Is there any way of using iRule to controll Z-wave based stuff?

I've been searching like crazy but havn't been able to find any answers at all


Appreciate all help offered










Cheers

Gustav


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20262985
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic Plasma TV (TCP65V25). I got it working with the GC100 initially and then it stopped. I have a green light on my ipad and I can see the IR sensor blinking red but now it won't control the TV. Any ideas?



Is anyone having difficulty controlling a Panasonic Plasma ir? It works initially and then stops. My Yamaha receiver no problem. I tried switching the sensors and the senor positions but still the same issue. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babyrocket* /forum/post/20258609
> 
> 
> You could also use the same configuration for both iPads but include a home panel where you select which "configuration" to display. A "Home" button on each panel would take you back to the main menu for that particular iPad, so you wouldn't have to keep going back to the iPad selection panel.
> 
> 
> Not ideal, but saves $50.



This is the way that I would do it. I'll add that I would also make use of the ability to hide panels so that each iPad only displays the panels that it needs. That would involve syncing each iPad with slightly different configurations but it should be manageable.


----------



## barrygordon

Starhubble, The issue of toggle is really not an iRule issue but rather a device issue. In the A/V world most remotes do not provide discrete commands but toggle commands and navigation capabilities.


In the Home Automation world it is just the opposite. Toggle commands are the exception. IMHO it is not an iRule issue, and you will probably never see it in that place. If the iRule were fully programable and held state variables perhaps you could make macros that do that, but it isn't and I doubt if it ever will be.


----------



## barrygordon

anmg


Could you please explain "Works Initially" is that once a long time ago, or is it after every connection ? What protocol are you using Raw TCP, Telnet, HTTP.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tewanchuk* /forum/post/20260327
> 
> 
> Someone has graciously posted network codes for a Universal Devices ISY-99i. Unfortunately I need help decoding the strings so I can modify the codes for my particular install.
> 
> 
> /rest/nodes/7%204B%2029%201/cmd/DON
> 
> 
> The middle portion is what I am having trouble decoding. ie: 7%204B%2029%201
> 
> 
> I assuming it need to be pointed at a particular device or scene, but unfortunately I am not familiar with the format. Typically the device address look similar to MAC addresses (17.03.38)
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



I've come to the conclusion that it is a lot easier to program iRule to execute ISY-99i programs than to figure out how to control the devices directly. I posted earlier on how to do that.


----------



## scott911

what's the recommeded approach for a newbie to add devices? For example, I browse for my LCD TV, A samsung, LNT4661F


in the irule tab I see TWO options - bioth identical "Samsung TV All Models"

in the User tab, I see a bunch - some for a certain model,

other saying more generic stuff, "LN Series LCD,"

others really, really generic "all models"


Considering a user apparently hasn't may a profile for my exact TV, am I generally better off using an iRule profile, or in the above case, maybe try a "LN Series" profile?


Is it purely a case of downloading, applying to the ipad,and seeing what buttons and control I get? The little eye ball graphic didn't give me anything - I thought maybe it was a preview...


Thanks!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott911* /forum/post/20265899
> 
> 
> what's the recommeded approach for a newbie to add devices? For example, I browse for my LCD TV, A samsung, LNT4661F
> 
> 
> in the irule tab I see TWO options - bioth identical "Samsung TV All Models"
> 
> in the User tab, I see a bunch - some for a certain model,
> 
> other saying more generic stuff, "LN Series LCD,"
> 
> others really, really generic "all models"
> 
> 
> Considering a user apparently hasn't may a profile for my exact TV, am I generally better off using an iRule profile, or in the above case, maybe try a "LN Series" profile?
> 
> 
> Is it purely a case of downloading, applying to the ipad,and seeing what buttons and control I get? The little eye ball graphic didn't give me anything - I thought maybe it was a preview...
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have a Samsung LN series TV and the device I'm using is "Samsung TV All Models"


The code set is a little incomplete, as I had to find discrete input codes elsewhere. other than the input codes and a power command, most everything else worked.


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20265760
> 
> 
> anmg
> 
> 
> Could you please explain "Works Initially" is that once a long time ago, or is it after every connection ? What protocol are you using Raw TCP, Telnet, HTTP.



I called Global Cache and the tech support guy told me that it was a problem with the emitter. He said that the emitter that comes with the GC100 is not strong enough when the placement is not just right. He had me point the tip of the emitter touching the sensor instead of it being stuck on to the tv as designed. When I did this it worked. He said I should get another type of emitter that does not have a blinking light to confirm it is sending a signal. This type should release more power to the sensor.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20266435
> 
> 
> I called Global Cache and the tech support guy told me that it was a problem with the emitter. He said that the emitter that comes with the GC100 is not strong enough when the placement is not just right. He had me point the tip of the emitter touching the sensor instead of it being stuck on to the tv as designed. When I did this it worked. He said I should get another type of emitter that does not have a blinking light to confirm it is sending a signal. This type should release more power to the sensor.



I called GC regarding the same issue. Seems if the emitter is not centered *exactly* over the eye, it's a no go. I had mine off by as little as 1mm and they didn't work. I am now using Xantech emitters with great success.


----------



## scott911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20266227
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung LN series TV and the device I'm using is "Samsung TV All Models"
> 
> 
> The code set is a little incomplete, as I had to find discrete input codes elsewhere. other than the input codes and a power command, most everything else worked.



Any idea why the builder iRule screen has TWO ""Samsung TV All Models"?

is it just a mistake? or are they different verisons with same name?


I'm wondering why you didn't try one of the user's "LN" options. Is it because you tend to have better luck with the iRules stuff? Although missing the power command seems like a pretty big gaff!


Thanks for the input - I haven't yet put down money for the iTach things, so I want to try to get a better handle on how user-friendly this whole process will be...


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20266601
> 
> 
> I called GC regarding the same issue. Seems if the emitter is not centered *exactly* over the eye, it's a no go. I had mine off by as little as 1mm and they didn't work. I am now using Xantech emitters with great success.



Would you please tell me the model number of the Xantech emitter I should get?


Thanks


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20266746
> 
> 
> Would you please tell me the model number of the Xantech emitter I should get?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Mine is the CB60.


Rich


----------



## Insomniahead

Has anyone got the Irule builder to learn the commands of a Classe SSP pre/pro?


thanks in advance


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20266746
> 
> 
> Would you please tell me the model number of the Xantech emitter I should get?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm using the 284D's. They're a dual emitter, non blinking. If you can get away with single emitters, try the 282D


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gurrab* /forum/post/20265130
> 
> 
> I have a setup of Merten dimmers in my apartment that you can hook up with Mertens Connect system (Z-wave based).
> 
> Is there any way of using iRule to controll Z-wave based stuff?
> 
> I've been searching like crazy but havn't been able to find any answers at all



You need a way to interface iRule to your Z-Wave network. There are a few ways to do this.


You can use something like the micasaverde Vera 2 ( http://www.micasaverde.com/vera.php ). I don't know what would be needed to do this but it should work.


You can add a USB Z-Wave stick to your computer. Something like the Aeon Labs Z-Stick Series 2 ( http://www.aeon-labs.com/site/products/view/2/ ) along with some software to control it (HomeSeer or the like) and to take commands from the network.


You could roll your own hardware/software solution with a USB Z-Wave stick and the Open ZWave project ( http://code.google.com/p/open-zwave/ ). This is what I am looking at doing by creating a PHP extension and using MAMP on my iMac (Only in preliminary stage).


The problem i see is that the Merten's stuff is European and uses a different frequency than the US stuff. I don't know of any kind of USB stick or web enabled controller that uses the European frequency.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott911* /forum/post/20266667
> 
> 
> Any idea why the builder iRule screen has TWO ""Samsung TV All Models"?
> 
> is it just a mistake? or are they different verisons with same name?
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why you didn't try one of the user's "LN" options. Is it because you tend to have better luck with the iRules stuff? Although missing the power command seems like a pretty big gaff!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input - I haven't yet put down money for the iTach things, so I want to try to get a better handle on how user-friendly this whole process will be...



As far as I can tell, the two "all models" Samsung devices are the same, as the input codes (except for HDMI 1) don't work on either one. I tried several devices from users, also, and none I could find had valid HDMI codes, at least for my particular TV.


I use discrete power commands in my setup and I discovered that one of the power commands, either on or off, didn't work. I forget which one.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20266746
> 
> 
> Would you please tell me the model number of the Xantech emitter I should get?



Smarthome emitters are cheaper, and have good range. But make sure to get the type that are IR only (no visible flasher).


----------



## rarem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rarem* /forum/post/20261015
> 
> 
> Thanks to help on the forum I've managed to get my remote set up on my iPhone. I'm controlling a Humax Foxsat Satellite DVR - most of the codes are in the database apart from one or two. One in particular, 'media' - which brings up recordings - is not available in the database.
> 
> 
> A curious thing happens - I can learn the code via the iTach learner in (the Mac version of) iLearn and it works when I test the code in the application itself but it does not work when I sync the remote and try it from the phone itself. I cut and paste the code into iRule and it will not work in either Hex or Global Cache formats.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



Can anyone help me with my problem? It got a lost a bit upstream...


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20266870
> 
> 
> I'm using the 284D's. They're a dual emitter, non blinking. If you can get away with single emitters, try the 282D



Thank you.


----------



## wwilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can download the codes here (the file includes IP, RS-232 and IR codes). The IP codes will work through iRule, but I don`t know if anyone has entered them already and shared their device (if not you will have to enter them yourself).
> 
> 
> Update: Actually it looks like someone did upload a device called Yamaha RX-A3000 (it's in the User section when you browse devices in Builder). The Network codes there will work for IP or RS-232 control. The default TCP port for IP control is 50000 for the A-series. The list of codes may not be complete, but you can easily add any that are missing.



This was probably me, all us A series yamaha users need to wait for version 2 and the keep alive background function. (Thanks to great support from irule to get this in). The code set is not complete but using krikstemaj99's linked file you can easily see the pattern and add what's missing. I have tested the most important codes but since the Yamaha drops the connection within a short time I have not bothered with full testing.


This does bring up a community issue for the future with user contributed data. That is how to 'curate' the data. By that I mean keeping the number of device files for one device family to a manageable number. In the beginning, when there are few, it's little problem to search and try out devices, but eventually, with sucess and large numbers of users the amount of device files will get overwhelming. secondly, less important, but also a contributor to proliferation and confusion is what I might as well call style. that is, how did I choose to name the commands and what snytax rules, if any, did I follow? I am not calling on irule to 'solve' this problem, but rather think the community should work on it, much like an open source project.


Other ideas?


----------



## wwilson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The following should start a lively discussion
> 
> 
> In a theater (and I have been doing this for over 10 years in my current theater) I just do not see an over-riding need for feedback to the hand held device. After all you are in the theater and should be able to see what is going on and almost all devices will display on the main screen. Lets take some examples:
> 
> 
> Volume: My SO does not say "Please put the volume at -15 DB, -11 db is too loud' She just says "Please lower the volume it is too load". Similarly for mute, She just says "Please mute the system"
> 
> 
> STB's: Every STB I have come across has more than adequate on screen displays
> 
> 
> BR Players: More than adequate on screen displays including complete info on some players as to what is going on (Tme, time left, current position, bit rate, etc.) I generally can remember what movie I am playing. If I am curious I just hit "info" look at it then "exit"
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Lets keep the discussion respectful but lively.




My apologies if what i will say has already been said, but I am catching up from a week away. I fully agree with Barry's user driven analysis. Where I see two way having value beyond a sort of debugging sanity check that all is set up right







is in being able to capture and maintain state. If state variables were available and simple conditionals added to macros, things could get very 'Harmony' like.


----------



## Insomniahead

Quick Question:


I have a Mac Mini running Plex as a HTPC.


I want to be able to wake my Mac Mini from Sleep and start it into Plex from Irule. As well when I change from Mac Mini to say DirecTv I want to put it back to sleep.


How can I achieve this. I found PLex codes in the database, but could not find a Mac mini.I have read that I need to just add an apple remote an attach an IR cable to my Mac Mini and attach it to my Global Cache. Is this correct?


Please help if you know,


thanks alot!


~Insomnia


----------



## pholbeck

Hi,

I've just started to use iRuleBuilder while I wait for my iTach to show up and from what I've seen so far, this is a fantastic project. Exactly what I've been looking for (a cross between the Pronto and the Harmony remotes). The community involvement of 263 pages also bodes well for any questions I'm sure I'll have after I finish playing around and get serious about my own config










Keep up the good work and I hope to contribute my own findings as I go along.


Paul


----------



## Insomniahead

THOMAS or anyone that knows:


How do i embed AJAX(remote buddy) into iRule?


Ive been trying to figure this out for several hours


----------



## maidez

Has anyone created iRule configs for friends/family members? I had programmed a number of Pronto remotes for family and doing the same with the iRule would be a natural, but I see a couple of issues relative to how I did this in the Pronto world...

1. How do people handle the Google account piece of this? Since my Google login is tied to so much more than iRule, and some uses of Google credentials have financial implications. I wouldn't want my Google login information saved on someone else's iPad, and I wouldn't want to have to know someone else's Google info in order to build & tweak their config. Are people proliferating separate irule accounts (eg [email protected] ) for this?

2. How does one share improvements in a config among the separate configurations you maintain? We tend to have some devices that are the same, and some are different. So I would develop one basic config, then adjust the IR codes or macros to reflect the different devices. If I improved the basic layout, it was easy to combine configurations and update everyone's remotes as time went on. In builder, I can see how I could use my original config as a starting point, but I don't see how I could export/import individual panels to leverage improvements across everyone's iPad.


----------



## mikeveli20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20254231
> 
> 
> I use ir2bl to control my ps3 with irule. It has discrete off and the ps button. I went with it over the harmony adaptor or the Schmartz device based on price. I believe all are decent choices and the devices are all available in the irule database.



Is there anything the Harmony adapter can do that the IR2BL can't? Also, do you have a link to the IR2BL because I'm not sure which device it is. Thanks.


----------



## starhubble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20265746
> 
> 
> Starhubble, The issue of toggle is really not an iRule issue but rather a device issue. In the A/V world most remotes do not provide discrete commands but toggle commands and navigation capabilities.
> 
> 
> In the Home Automation world it is just the opposite. Toggle commands are the exception. IMHO it is not an iRule issue, and you will probably never see it in that place. If the iRule were fully programable and held state variables perhaps you could make macros that do that, but it isn't and I doubt if it ever will be.



Hey Barry! What I am after is simply the option of connecting two commands to a single button in iRule and then having iRule alter between these two commands every time I press the button. That way I could have one single button to turn a light switch on/off. It would be far more logical and more economic.


----------



## dink

cubesys,


yesterday as i was doing searches i stumbled on a site (i thought yours) that sold emitters, adapters, gateways etc that were all compatible with irule. For the life of me i cannot seem to find it again. Was i delusional or do you actually sell the hardware somewhere in addition to the software?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dink* /forum/post/20270213
> 
> 
> yesterday as i was doing searches i stumbled on a site (i thought yours) that sold emitters, adapters, gateways etc that were all compatible with irule. For the life of me i cannot seem to find it again.



On the iRule website click "Buy Now" and then "Buy Hardware". link


----------



## dink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20270262
> 
> 
> On the iRule website click "Buy Now" and then "Buy Hardware". link



Thanks! I knew i wasnt crazy


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maidez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone created iRule configs for friends/family members? I had programmed a number of Pronto remotes for family and doing the same with the iRule would be a natural, but I see a couple of issues relative to how I did this in the Pronto world...
> 
> 1. How do people handle the Google account piece of this? Since my Google login is tied to so much more than iRule, and some uses of Google credentials have financial implications. I wouldn't want my Google login information saved on someone else's iPad, and I wouldn't want to have to know someone else's Google info in order to build & tweak their config. Are people proliferating separate irule accounts (eg [email protected] ) for this?
> 
> 2. How does one share improvements in a config among the separate configurations you maintain? We tend to have some devices that are the same, and some are different. So I would develop one basic config, then adjust the IR codes or macros to reflect the different devices. If I improved the basic layout, it was easy to combine configurations and update everyone's remotes as time went on. In builder, I can see how I could use my original config as a starting point, but I don't see how I could export/import individual panels to leverage improvements across everyone's iPad.



If you make a setup for someone, I think you can make it in your own acount, save the file, send it to them and they can upload the file into their own builder. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## barrygordon

iTai,


I really believe you need to figure out a simpler way for iRule developers (I am talking about both Pro Installers and hobbyists helping out family/friends) to handle multiple accounts and multiple configurations. I handle multiple configurations with Backup/Restore and that is not too bad as long as they are all for the same Google account. Setting up multiple Google accounts is a bit of a pain, and for many of us who do not like Google's practices it is a little disconcerting.


----------



## barrygordon

aside from the iRule store, I suggest a place called Asihome. It is a branch of Worthington Distribution. I have found that they generally have the lowest prices on the net. They also can provide good advice and excellent customer service. I buy most of my devices (Xantech, Global Cache, etc.) there. The only negative is that there web site is a little slow, they need a new host. I generally buy cables and cable adapters at either monoprice or cablestogo. Do not ever buy cables at a retail store. Retail stores (e.g. Best buy, Radio Shack) are a major rip off on cables and cable adapters.


----------



## dink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20270688
> 
> 
> aside from the iRule store, I suggest a place called Asihome. It is a branch of Worthington Distribution. I have found that they generally have the lowest prices on the net. They also can provide good advice and excellent customer service. I buy most of my devices (Xantech, Global Cache, etc.) there. The only negative is that there web site is a little slow, they need a new host. I generally buy cables and cable adapters at either monoprice or cablestogo. Do not ever buy cables at a retail store. Retail stores (e.g. Best buy, Radio Shack) are a major rip off on cables and cable adapters.



Thanks barry,


On a separate note, what cable is used for the rs232 connections? null modem? also any idea if the gc100-12 generally comes with the ir blasters or are they normally sold separately?


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dink* /forum/post/20270819
> 
> 
> Thanks barry,
> 
> 
> On a separate note, what cable is used for the rs232 connections? null modem? also any idea if the gc100-12 generally comes with the ir blasters or are they normally sold separately?



The GC100-12 comes with the IR cables (6)


----------



## moreilly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tewanchuk* /forum/post/20263850
> 
> 
> My Gateway shows green, as do my individual commands, but when i execute them from irule nothing happens...
> 
> 
> /rest/nodes/16%202%20E1%201/cmd/DON
> 
> 
> This will work as a browser window but not from irule. Stumped



Make sure that you have your gateway in iRule setup properly (watch out for auto capitalizing the first letter). It has to be exactly the same as your ISY id and password. That is what happened to me.


----------



## jaga01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gurrab* /forum/post/20265130
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> I have a setup of Merten dimmers in my apartment that you can hook up with Mertens Connect system (Z-wave based).
> 
> Is there any way of using iRule to controll Z-wave based stuff?
> 
> I've been searching like crazy but havn't been able to find any answers at all
> 
> 
> Appreciate all help offered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gustav



Hi Gurrab, Try look at www.melloware.com or m-control. Both have solutions that works quite well as hubs for reaching z-wave in europe. With melloware you can send strings to a pc as http commands from iRule and it will react by sending z-wave to your units. I think melloware also has some solution called z-commander. I have not tried that but eventually I would think you can do the same as with melloware.

I am using nexa actuators and a little RF sender priced at ca. 66 Euro. It works very well. Much cheaper than z-wave.

//Jacob


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maidez* /forum/post/20269163
> 
> 
> Has anyone created iRule configs for friends/family members? I had programmed a number of Pronto remotes for family and doing the same with the iRule would be a natural, but I see a couple of issues relative to how I did this in the Pronto world...
> 
> 1. How do people handle the Google account piece of this? Since my Google login is tied to so much more than iRule, and some uses of Google credentials have financial implications. I wouldn't want my Google login information saved on someone else's iPad, and I wouldn't want to have to know someone else's Google info in order to build & tweak their config. Are people proliferating separate irule accounts (eg [email protected] ) for this?
> 
> 2. How does one share improvements in a config among the separate configurations you maintain? We tend to have some devices that are the same, and some are different. So I would develop one basic config, then adjust the IR codes or macros to reflect the different devices. If I improved the basic layout, it was easy to combine configurations and update everyone's remotes as time went on. In builder, I can see how I could use my original config as a starting point, but I don't see how I could export/import individual panels to leverage improvements across everyone's iPad.



1. Each user should own their own copy of the Builder. It is not fair to the iRule folks using one Builder account to create multiple different configurations.


2. You can build a config and then save it (Or is it export?). Send the file to your user who can open it in their builder ans sync to their device.


I do believe that the iRule folks should change their licensing. I think one license per iDevice or one license per household would be much fairer to both customer and vendor.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/20269986
> 
> 
> Hey Barry! What I am after is simply the option of connecting two commands to a single button in iRule and then having iRule alter between these two commands every time I press the button. That way I could have one single button to turn a light switch on/off. It would be far more logical and more economic.



About the only way to do this (At the moment. I wonder what version 2 will bring us?) is to use a "Middle Man". A PC (Or a router could do it) that could keep state of your device(s) and send the correct command to the light. It's fairly simple to create a PHP page to take the commands from iRule and then check state of the light with software for the specific device and send the correct command to the light.


This is currently what I do with Insteon devices. I have an iMac that is on 24/7 that runs MAMP. I use Shion to interface to the Insteon network. The PHP page takes the command from iRule and uses AppleScript to talk to Shion to get device state and send the correct command. It's just a matter of creating the PHP page that does all the work. This is the cheapest way to do it. Another way is to use Perceptive Automation's Indigo product. It has a built-in web server so you don't need to do the PHP programming.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20266902
> 
> 
> You need a way to interface iRule to your Z-Wave network. There are a few ways to do this.
> 
> 
> You can use something like the micasaverde Vera 2 ( http://www.micasaverde.com/vera.php ). I don't know what would be needed to do this but it should work.
> 
> 
> You can add a USB Z-Wave stick to your computer. Something like the Aeon Labs Z-Stick Series 2 ( http://www.aeon-labs.com/site/products/view/2/ ) along with some software to control it (HomeSeer or the like) and to take commands from the network.
> 
> 
> You could roll your own hardware/software solution with a USB Z-Wave stick and the Open ZWave project ( http://code.google.com/p/open-zwave/ ). This is what I am looking at doing by creating a PHP extension and using MAMP on my iMac (Only in preliminary stage).
> 
> 
> The problem i see is that the Merten's stuff is European and uses a different frequency than the US stuff. I don't know of any kind of USB stick or web enabled controller that uses the European frequency.



After seeing Barry's post about ASIHome, it turns out that they have the European versions of the ThinkStick.


----------



## barrygordon

Dink,


You can not tell what type of cable unless you know the pinout characteristics of both sides. The key pins are Rx, Tx, Ground which appear on pns 2,3,5 or 3,2,5 depending on wether the device is configured DTE or DCE.


The important thing to remember that you ALWAYS have to wire Ground to Ground, Tx to Rx and Rx to Tx. for a lot more info you can look at the article Pronto PRO Communications at my Web Site.


A PC is always a piece of DTE (Data Terminal Equipment) If both device are DTE then you must use a crossover (often called a Null Modem) cable (2-3, 3-2, 5-5). If one Device is DTE and the Other DCE then you must use a straight wired cable (2-2,3-3 5-5).


Hope that helps


----------



## dink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20271715
> 
> 
> Dink,
> 
> 
> You can not tell what type of cable unless you know the pinout characteristics of both sides. The key pins are Rx, Tx, Ground which appear on pns 2,3,5 or 3,2,5 depending on wether the device is configured DTE or DCE.
> 
> 
> The important thing to remember that you ALWAYS have to wire Ground to Ground, Tx to Rx and Rx to Tx. for a lot more info you can look at the article Pronto PRO Communications at my Web Site.
> 
> 
> A PC is always a piece of DTE (Data Terminal Equipment) If both device are DTE then you must use a crossover (often called a Null Modem) cable (2-3, 3-2, 5-5). If one Device is DTE and the Other DCE then you must use a straight wired cable (2-2,3-3 5-5).
> 
> 
> Hope that helps



This does help. How does one find this information? I will be using the GC100-12 with a Pioneer elite receiver and Pioneer plasma.


I assume Pioneer would be consistent and use the same serial interface with all their units unless there is a technical limitation.


----------



## barrygordon

Dink,


On the GC-100:

Rx=2, Tx=3, Gnd=5, RTS=7, CTS=8, DTR=6. This I believe is standard DTE configuration. RTS and CTS are there for Hardware flow control if used/configured. DTR is held at +12v. DSR is not used by the G100 so there is no pin assigned to receive it.


For Pioneer the following is true of their Receivers:

Rx=2, Tx=3, Gnd=5, 1-4-6 are tied to gether. RTS (Busy) is on pin 7


Btween a GC100 and Pioneer device a crossover cable would be needed as it appears that both devices are configured as DTE (Data Terminal Equipment). Note: DCE or Data Communications Equipment refers to Modems.


As an interesting piece of history, in the 1960s some guy came out with a little black box which he sold for a pretty penny as a "Modem Eliminater" There was nothing in the box, it was just a crossover cable with a black box in the middle full of solid epoxy so you could not easily tell what was inside.


----------



## dink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20271845
> 
> 
> Dink,
> 
> 
> On the GC-100:
> 
> Rx=2, Tx=3, Gnd=5, RTS=7, CTS=8, DTR=6. This I believe is standard DTE configuration. RTS and CTS are there for Hardware flow control if used/configured. DTR is hels at +12v. DSR is not used by the G100 so there is no pin assigned to receive it.
> 
> 
> For Pioneer the following is true of their Receivers:
> 
> Rx=2, Tx=3, Gnd=5, 1-4-6 are tied to gether. RTS (Busy) is on pin 7
> 
> Btween a GC100 and Pioneer device a crossover cable would be needed as it appears that bothe devices are configured as DTE (Data Terminal Equipment). Note: DCE or Data Communications Equipment refers to Modems.
> 
> 
> As an interesting piece of history, in the 1960s some guy came out with a little black box which he sold for a pretty penny as a "Modem Eliminater" There was nothing in the box, it was just a crossover cable with a black box in the middle full of solid epoxy so you could not easily tell what was inside.



hahaha well you cant fault the guy for making a living lol.


Thanks Barry you've been a huge help.


BTW: You dont do the irule programming for a fee do you? Im sure i can work through it but will just take some time.


----------



## barrygordon

No, I no longer work for a living, I help out but do not wish to take on the obligations that come with compensation.


----------



## dink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20271977
> 
> 
> No, I no longer work for a living, I help out but do not wish to take on the obligations that come with compensation.



Understood and thanks for the help. The hardware is ordered now its just a waiting game.


----------



## DJData

Hi all, i have build 6 pages in portraid mode voor the iphone, is there a way to copy them to portraid pages on my ipad or do i need to do it all over again?


Thanks for your reply and sorry if this has been asked before but i just can't find the time to read all 264 pages.


----------



## jwa1d62

Just wondering if anyone has heard from Itai/cubesys recently ?


He was going to set me up as a 2.0 beta tester about 10 days ago, but email queries to follow-up have yet to be answered.


Maybe 2.0 has him swamped....


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeveli20* /forum/post/20269294
> 
> 
> Is there anything the Harmony adapter can do that the IR2BL can't? Also, do you have a link to the IR2BL because I'm not sure which device it is. Thanks.



Sorry, I misspoke. Here is a link to earlier in the thread where I got the recommendation and how I got it set up and working:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=5621


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwa1d62* /forum/post/20272284
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has heard from Itai/cubesys recently ?
> 
> 
> He was going to set me up as a 2.0 beta tester about 10 days ago, but email queries to follow-up have yet to be answered.
> 
> 
> Maybe 2.0 has him swamped....



i would take this to email and try him again.


jimi


----------



## Kathy

Just received my iTach today. Connected it to my Ethernet cable, direct from TimeCapsule and then checked my network connections to see if it recognized the iTach. Nope.


I have two cables running from my TimeCapsule, one connected to the iTach and the other to my Denon AVR-4300. Network recognizes Denon, but not the iTach.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Rich Gibson

I've successfully gotten a Global Cache' GC-IRL Serial IR reader to work with my Mac Pro using a USB-Serial Controller. The device (GC-IRL) came with a note explaining that instead of the original software to use their iLearn product. iLearn now works on both the PC and the Mac. I'm using the Mac version of iLearn and an IOGear GUC 232A USB-Serial converter (about $30). In researching on the net it appears most/many/all? use a PL2303 chipset. While I can't guarantee that the manufacturer's name wasn't on Apple's list but ...it works.


I downloaded the driver from http://www.apple.com/downloads/macos...ialdriver.html and installed the driver. I followed the instructions here http://www.planet-rcs.de/article/mac_serial_port/ . Finally I downloaded and installed Z-term from http://homepage.mac.com/dalverson/zterm/ .


Note their instructions are in error. When you run Z-term select Settings>Connections, not Settings>Modem. Pretty straight forward after that. You can verify it's installed by looking at the system description under the Apple symbol in the upper right of the screen and searching More >USB.


You plug in the GC reader and reboot and run z-term. Run Ilearn, select GC-Serial, com port PL2302-0001 (or whatever your Mac designates it) and select connect. It will respond with "device,GC-IRL. I typed in a button name, Save format:Global Cache' and hit the controller button.


I'm shocked it worked out of the box. The GC reader has a light which flashes when it's receiving a signal and it is very sensitive. I've tried it successfully between 1" and 2 ft. After spending between 10-20 hours with the iTach reader without success this is almost a let down.....almost.


Woo Hoo!










Rich


----------



## jagphys90

I'm using the trial version of iBuilder software before I make the purchase. I have an Integra DTC 9.8. However, I do not see this pre/pro on the list. I searched the list for integra and it did not show up. Am I not looking in the wrong place or will another Integra receiver work? Any help would be appreciated.


Thank,

Jeff


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20273564
> 
> 
> I'm using the trial version of iBuilder software before I make the purchase. I have an Integra DTC 9.8. However, I do not see this pre/pro on the list. I searched the list for integra and it did not show up. Am I not looking in the wrong place or will another Integra receiver work? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank,
> 
> Jeff



I have the integra DTR 40.2 and the second one works for me. (TCP Zone 1 V4).


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20273564
> 
> 
> I'm using the trial version of iBuilder software before I make the purchase. I have an Integra DTC 9.8. However, I do not see this pre/pro on the list. I searched the list for integra and it did not show up. Am I not looking in the wrong place or will another Integra receiver work? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank,
> 
> Jeff



I have an Onkyo 886 which I think is the same as the Intregra 9.8. I'm using the iRule codes Intrega pre/pro TCP MULTIZONE. I'm assuming you are trying to control over IP.


----------



## jagphys90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Onkyo 886 which I think is the same as the Intregra 9.8. I'm using the iRule codes Intrega pre/pro TCP MULTIZONE. I'm assuming you are trying to control over IP.



Actually, I was going to connect via a global cache solution and ir. Haven't explored connecting through ip. Perhaps I should.


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## bucket23

When you search for integra on the builder website you need to move to the others tab and not the irule tab.


----------



## mikeveli20

I'm still trying to figure out what the best method is for controlling the PS3 using the iRule setup. Can anybody offer their opinion? Thanks.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using the trial version of iBuilder software before I make the purchase. I have an Integra DTC 9.8. However, I do not see this pre/pro on the list. I searched the list for integra and it did not show up. Am I not looking in the wrong place or will another Integra receiver work? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank,
> 
> Jeff



I'm using an iTach IR device and controlling an Integra 5.8 with relative success. I use the Onkyo/Integra Zone 2 V4 i believe. Right now I am just controlling Zone 2 but I have done a small trial with what is labeled as the Main Zone driver and it worked. So far, the power on and power off seem to be a toggle. There is also a power toggle which also toggles power, as you would expect. That is a bummer because I don't like non-discrete power commands. I've deleted and redone the on/off buttons several times and all three codes toggle. I am going to have to learn the code I think. Other than that, all has worked, might be worth a try.


----------



## maidez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20271580
> 
> 
> 1. Each user should own their own copy of the Builder. It is not fair to the iRule folks using one Builder account to create multiple different configurations.
> 
> 
> 2. You can build a config and then save it (Or is it export?). Send the file to your user who can open it in their builder ans sync to their device.
> 
> 
> I do believe that the iRule folks should change their licensing. I think one license per iDevice or one license per household would be much fairer to both customer and vendor.



Maybe I wasn't clear, but the family members that I do this for would not be the type to open iRule builder. I do these types of things for them. The one advantage I see with the iRule model is that I could just make the changes in iRule builder myself and tell them to sync their iPad, and they would have all of the changes. Emailing a new config, and explaining iRule builder to my Mom would umm.. take away from our quality time if you know what I mean.


I would expect to have separate licenses for iRule builder for every household that I do this for. The idea of an export is fairly clumsy, because unless I'm missing something, you can't copy panels between separate configs the way a tool like Pronto edit can. The moment I export my config and use it build someone else's, they start diverging, and there is no way to apply lessons learned to all of the separate configs is to repeat the manual steps that led to the improvements.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maidez* /forum/post/20274234
> 
> 
> Maybe I wasn't clear, but the family members that I do this for would not be the type to open iRule builder. I do these types of things for them. The one advantage I see with the iRule model is that I could just make the changes in iRule builder myself and tell them to sync their iPad, and they would have all of the changes. Emailing a new config, and explaining iRule builder to my Mom would umm.. take away from our quality time if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> I would expect to have separate licenses for iRule builder for every household that I do this for. The idea of an export is fairly clumsy, because unless I'm missing something, you can't copy panels between separate configs the way a tool like Pronto edit can. The moment I export my config and use it build someone else's, they start diverging, and there is no way to apply lessons learned to all of the separate configs is to repeat the manual steps that led to the improvements.



If one was going to setup multiple accounts, the simplest way to keep everything organized is to setup a free google apps account for you own domain. Then you can create as many email addresses for the builder; [email protected] , [email protected] ,.. And then purchase a builder for each installation which is the way this license is really designed to be used. Then you can maintain each installation, don't have to give out any credentials, and they can simply sync their ios device when needed....


The license is reasonably cheap, so I don't mind purchasing one on a per installation basis.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeveli20* /forum/post/20274110
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what the best method is for controlling the PS3 using the iRule setup. Can anybody offer their opinion? Thanks.



I was giving my solution for PS3 control just a few posts up:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20272691
> 
> 
> Sorry, I misspoke. Here is a link to earlier in the thread where I got the recommendation and how I got it set up and working:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=5621



This is working pretty well for me. There was some other discussion about the device I am using in this thread as I bought it on a recommendation from another user here.


Since introducing it the biggest issue I have had is that on 3 occasions all my PS3 controllers stopped working/being paired with the PS3. I found a solution online that involved power cycling the PS3 with a controller plugged in with usb. The normal reset/repair process of pushing the reset button with a paper clip, etc. did not work. I can only point to the RE-BL as the culprit (though I did add a couple Move controllers around the same time).


Other than that it works as advertised. It comes with both a USB and a dc adapter plug and works with AA batteries so can be powered a variety of ways. I have it plugged via USB to the back of my Directv box. This is the last of the issues I have with it but is not the devices fault, when the directv box reboots something triggers the RE-BL to power on the PS3.


Hope that helps, but this thread has several other options that people are using including Harmony and Schmartz adapters.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kathy* /forum/post/20273422
> 
> 
> Just received my iTach today. Connected it to my Ethernet cable, direct from TimeCapsule and then checked my network connections to see if it recognized the iTach. Nope.
> 
> 
> I have two cables running from my TimeCapsule, one connected to the iTach and the other to my Denon AVR-4300. Network recognizes Denon, but not the iTach.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



What is your network address range? For example, my network uses 192.168.1.x addresses. If you are using a different one that that eg. 192.168.2.x or 10.1.1.x then your network will not see the iTach. You would need to connect the iTach directly to one of your computers using an ethernet cable. Then set your computer to a static IP address of, say, 192.168.1.100. At this point you can point your browser to 192.168.1.70 (I'm fairly sure that's the default address of the iTach) and using the interface there, change the iTach to an address compatible with your network.


I'm also fairly sure that this is documented in the iTach manual.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What is your network address range? For example, my network uses 192.168.1.x addresses. If you are using a different one that that eg. 192.168.2.x or 10.1.1.x then your network will not see the iTach. You would need to connect the iTach directly to one of your computers using an ethernet cable. Then set your computer to a static IP address of, say, 192.168.1.100. At this point you can point your browser to 192.168.1.70 (I'm fairly sure that's the default address of the iTach) and using the interface there, change the iTach to an address compatible with your network.
> 
> 
> I'm also fairly sure that this is documented in the iTach manual.



Why does it matter what your ip adress is?


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/20273473
> 
> 
> I've successfully gotten a Global Cache' GC-IRL Serial IR reader to work with my Mac Pro using a USB-Serial Controller. The device (GC-IRL) came with a note explaining that instead of the original software to use their iLearn product. iLearn now works on both the PC and the Mac. I'm using the Mac version of iLearn and an IOGear GUC 232A USB-Serial converter (about $30). In researching on the net it appears most/many/all? use a PL2303 chipset. While I can't guarantee that the manufacturer's name wasn't on Apple's list but ...it works.
> 
> 
> I downloaded the driver from http://www.apple.com/downloads/macos...ialdriver.html and installed the driver. I followed the instructions here http://www.planet-rcs.de/article/mac_serial_port/ . Finally I downloaded and installed Z-term from http://homepage.mac.com/dalverson/zterm/ .
> 
> 
> Note their instructions are in error. When you run Z-term select Settings>Connections, not Settings>Modem. Pretty straight forward after that. You can verify it's installed by looking at the system description under the Apple symbol in the upper right of the screen and searching More >USB.
> 
> 
> You plug in the GC reader and reboot and run z-term. Run Ilearn, select GC-Serial, com port PL2302-0001 (or whatever your Mac designates it) and select connect. It will respond with "device,GC-IRL. I typed in a button name, Save format:Global Cache' and hit the controller button. I got:
> 
> 
> [Open/Close]sendir,1:1,1,37000,1,1,128,63,16,16,16,47,16,16,16,16,16,16, 16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,47,16,16, 16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,47,16,47,16,16,16,47,16,16, 16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16,16, 16,16,48BBBBBBBBBBBCBBBBBBCCBCBBBBBBBBCBBBGC-,16,48RL,740
> 
> 
> I know it isn't correct. I'm using 9600 baud, N-8-1 Xon/Xoff. Obviously I still need some help getting proper comm; perhaps someone with comm expertise can step in.
> 
> 
> I'm shocked it worked out of the box. The GC reader has a light which flashes when it's receiving a signal and it is very sensitive. I've tried it successfully between 1" and 2 ft. After spending between 10-20 hours with the iTach reader without success this is almost a let down.....almost.
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich



Your comm is not the problem. If it was you would not get a human readable response. You would either get nothing at all or a whole bunch of weird characters.


Look elsewhere Grasshopper.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/20275239
> 
> 
> Why does it matter what your ip adress is?



Every device on your network must use the same IP address block. These are broken down into Class A, B and C addresses. As most home users have a class C address that is all I will talk about.




In a class C address the only number that differentiates each device is the last one - as in 192.168.1 is the address block and 1 - 255 is the number that differentiates each device on your network. All devices must have a unique IP address. If two devices have the same number then the first one to get that address will work and the other one won't. In some cases neither will work.


Now, if your network uses 192.168.2.x addresses and you add a device which uses 192.168.1.x addresses then they will not see each other. You could set up a static route in your router to route between these two address blocks (That is how your router gets you on to the internet) but it is much easier to change that single device to use your address block.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Every device on your network must use the same IP address block. These are broken down into Class A, B and C addresses. As most home users have a class C address that is all I will talk about.
> 
> 
> In a class C address the only number that differentiates each device is the last one - as in 192.168.1 is the address block and 1 - 255 is the number that differentiates each device on your network. All devices must have a unique IP address. If two devices have the same number then the first one to get that address will work and the other one won't. In some cases neither will work.
> 
> 
> Now, if your network uses 192.168.2.x addresses and you add a device which uses 192.168.1.x addresses then they will not see each other. You could set up a static route in your router to route between these two address blocks (That is how your router gets you on to the internet) but it is much easier to change that single device to use your address block.



Don't forget the subnet. The subnets must match or be broad enough to encompass the range specified. 255.255.255.0 or 255.255.0.0


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/20275703
> 
> 
> Don't forget the subnet. The subnets must match or be broad enough to encompass the range specified. 255.255.255.0 or 255.255.0.0



I didn't want to muddy the waters with subnets and masks.


Most people will be using a network block of 192.168.y.x where x is the number for each local device. With that, the mask will almost certainly be 255.255.255.0.


If the OP has a static block like a /24 then I need to suggest different IP addresses to use (I would need further info, though).


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20275247
> 
> 
> Your comm is not the problem. If it was you would not get a human readable response. You would either get nothing at all or a whole bunch of weird characters.
> 
> 
> Look elsewhere Grasshopper.



The first time through I was getting GC compression characters (ABCD) within with the normal format GC literal string. I initially mis-interpreted that as bad data. I re-booted the Mac and this time in iLearn I received pure GC formatting. A subsequent test yielded good commands in iRule and on my iPad. The grasshopper figured got it working.


----------



## barrygordon

Gee I thought Mac's never had to be rebooted, just PC's -)


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20276713
> 
> 
> Gee I thought Mac's never had to be rebooted, just PC's -)



It was probably because he installed the USB-Serial driver and didn't reboot. You do have to reboot if you install a driver or get a system update.


My own personal iMac has been on for at least four weeks without a reboot (Since the last system update came out).


Actually, my PC laptop with Win XP has been on for about two weeks without a reboot. You know you have to reboot when you get a Blue Screen of Death


----------



## barrygordon

I have PC's that have not been rebooted in over a year. Others Only when I want to do as you stated, install drivers or change kernel attributes.


I guess the world has gotten much better


----------



## Rich Gibson

I moderated at a photography site for six years and PC vs. Mac talk only degenerated into flame wars. Yes, you have to restart a Mac when you install certain software or devices. I'm at a loss why Global Cache even provides an IR reader in serial in this day and age. If I'm not mistaken very little PC stuff uses serial or parallel anymore.


Yes, the Serial controller needed to be included in the system by restarting the Mac. The bottom line is I'd be happy to help anyone get their IR reading off the ground if they have the GC-IRL reader and a Mac, or if anyone needs the GC codes for identical devices which I have.


Rich


----------



## robsano1

Does anyone have an idea how i should enter this Hex code for Velodyne DD Plus sub? I got the Hex codes directly from the company and entered into the builder but they don't seem to work. (I checked that the IR emitter is functioning as other devices use it)


Vol + 0000 006D 0012 0000 0008 0027 0008 0022 0008 001D 0008 006A 0008 0046 0008 001D 0008 001D 0008 0060 0008 0BE7 0008 0027 0008 004B 0008 001D 0008 006A 0008 0046 0008 0046 0008 001D 0008 0060 0008 C760



Vol - 0000 006D 0012 0000 0008 0027 0008 001D 0008 001D 0008 006A 0008 0046 0008 001D 0008 001D 0008 0065 0008 0BE7 0008 0027 0008 0046 0008 001D 0008 006A 0008 0046 0008 0046 0008 001D 0008 0065 0008 C760




Thanks in advance.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robsano1* /forum/post/20277679
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea how i should enter this Hex code for Velodyne DD Plus sub? I got the Hex codes directly from the company and entered into the builder but they don't seem to work. (I checked that the IR emitter is functioning as other devices use it)
> 
> 
> Vol + 0000 006D 0012 0000 0008 0027 0008 0022 0008 001D 0008 006A 0008 0046 0008 001D 0008 001D 0008 0060 0008 0BE7 0008 0027 0008 004B 0008 001D 0008 006A 0008 0046 0008 0046 0008 001D 0008 0060 0008 C760
> 
> 
> 
> Vol - 0000 006D 0012 0000 0008 0027 0008 001D 0008 001D 0008 006A 0008 0046 0008 001D 0008 001D 0008 0065 0008 0BE7 0008 0027 0008 0046 0008 001D 0008 006A 0008 0046 0008 0046 0008 001D 0008 0065 0008 C760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Have you tried the codes in the iRule Library?


----------



## robsano1

stpaulboy, yes, i tried those first and they didn't work. I then tried ilearn to get the code and didn't have much luck. the DD + is the new model of DD and I can see from the company that the HEX codes are different.


I also tried looking at the HEX codes for the older models from the user devices and the company hex file and couldn't determine how they compared.


for example the Velodyne SC-1250 user device has


Vol Up 0000 006D 0000 0022 0156 00AA 0016 0015 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0040 0016 003F 0016 0040 0015 0040 0016 003F 0016 0040 0015 0040 0016 003F 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0015 0040 0016 0015 0015 0040 0016 003F 0016 0040 0015 0040 0016 0ECB


and the company file for the SC-1250 has


Vol up 0000 006D 0026 0000 0156 00AA 0016 0015 0016 0015 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0015 0040 0016 003F 0016 0040 0015 0040 0016 003F 0016 0040 0015 0040 0016 003F 0016 0040 0015 0040 0016 0015 0015 0040 0016 0015 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 003F 0016 0015 0016 003F 0016 0040 0015 0040 0016 003F 0016 05EC 0156 0055 0016 0E43 0156 0055 0016 C760


----------



## RobertR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20254369
> 
> 
> You need a Global Cache IP2IR iTach that you can plug into your LAN. Ideally you could locate the itach near the Buffalo IR repeater.You can drive the IR repeater from an IR signal from the iTach using a transparent as opposed to opaque emitter. This way your Pronto will still work. You might be able to eliminate the Buffalo repeater but leaving it in allows the Pronto's to still work as you migrate.
> 
> 
> The ir wire between the iTach and the Buffalo can be fairly long so do not worry if you cannot get the iTach close to the Buffalo repeater.
> 
> 
> If there is no place to plug an iTach ip2ir into your LAN, then you could use the WF2IR model which is a wireless unit. I have no experience with that unit but I am sure someone here does.



Hi Barry,


I've been reconsidering what I said earlier. If I mounted the Global Tech in my projector hushbox, and mounted the IR blaster at the front of it (10 feet from the Buffalo IR repeater), that does sound like it would work.


I have another question: How does the Idevice transmit to the network? Via wifi? If so, to a router with wifi?


----------



## jagphys90

Ok, I know this is going to be a newbie question, but here goes. What is the definition exactly of a panel, a page etc? I can't seem to find what a panel is exactly. How many panels can I have? How many pages?


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## barrygordon

RobertR,


The way the iTach connects to the network depends on the model. I use the IP2IR exclusively. The IP2IR connects hardwired to the network so it requires a wired Ethernet connection vis it's RJ 45 jack. I believe there is also a WF2IR (or something like that) that uses Wi-Fi. I am not sure how it operates having no experience with it, but in theory it should work just fine.


----------



## RobertR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20279109
> 
> 
> RobertR,
> 
> 
> The way the iTach connects to the network depends on the model. I use the IP2IR exclusively. The IP2IR connects hardwired to the network so it requires a wired Ethernet connection vis it's RJ 45 jack. I believe there is also a WF2IR (or something like that) that uses Wi-Fi. I am not sure how it operates having no experience with it, but in theory it should work just fine.



I'm sorry, I didn't express myself clearly. What is the Ipod/Ipad communicating with, and how? IOW, Ipod sends signal to ______ via ______, which communicates with iTach via the network? Please fill in the blanks. I'm just amazed that this is never explained in these hundreds of pages or on the IRule web page.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I didn't express myself clearly. What is the Ipod/Ipad communicating with, and how? IOW, Ipod sends signal to ______ via ______, which communicates with iTach via the network? Please fill in the blanks. I'm just amazed that this is never explained in these hundreds of pages or on the IRule web page.



iPod connects to your wifi router or access point, which connects to the iTach via either wifi or Ethernet cable (depending on iTach model).


----------



## Ecis

Hi

I have a Stewart motorscreen managed by IR. Before it worked fine with a pronto RU990 but as the pronto is not working anymore I use a Irule wifi version.

My problm is that everything from my Pronto works in irule except the screen. No reaction when I paste the codes into irule. Irule learner do not react when I try to learn. I tried before from my pronto into ilearn but no reaction. When I used Pronto with the same codes it just works.


Screen up

7000 006D 0000 0008 0020 000D 0010 0002 0017 0003 0003 0003 0003 0003 0003 0003 0003 0002 0000 00B7


Screen stop

7000 006D 0000 0008 0020 000D 0010 0002 0017 0003 0003 0003 0003 0003 0003 0003 0002 0002 0000 00B7


Screen down

0100 000D 0000 000C 0003 084F 0003 084F 0003 058A 0003 058A 0003 058A 0003 058A 0003 058A 0003 058A 0003 058A 0003 084F 0003 058A 0003 4000


Any ideas. As my pronto not working any more I can´t manage the screen?


----------



## gurrab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaga01* /forum/post/20271559
> 
> 
> Hi Gurrab, Try look at melloware or m-control. Both have solutions that works quite well as hubs for reaching z-wave in europe. With melloware you can send strings to a pc as http commands from iRule and it will react by sending z-wave to your units. I think melloware also has some solution called z-commander. I have not tried that but eventually I would think you can do the same as with melloware.
> 
> I am using nexa actuators and a little RF sender priced at ca. 66 Euro. It works very well. Much cheaper than z-wave.
> 
> //Jacob



Hey Jacob


After recieving some helpful tips from Valdhor, I decided to order a MiCasaVerde Vera 2.

Nexa sadly doesn't work with Mertens dimmers, and it would be too much of a waste of money to throw away the dimmers (like 80 euro each) and buy regular switches and then nexa on top of that. So Z-wave was sadly the only way to go, but I'm optimistic about the Vera 2, so we'll see!







Also the Vera 2 doesn't require a computer running, which was a big bonus.


Thanks for the tip though, appreciate it!

//Gustav


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20278979
> 
> 
> Ok, I know this is going to be a newbie question, but here goes. What is the definition exactly of a panel, a page etc? I can't seem to find what a panel is exactly. How many panels can I have? How many pages?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff



Jeff, think of a panel as a clip board with "pages" on it. So, let's say you have 3 clip boards, (panels) each representing 1 of your 3 devices. (for example, receiver, sat box, and TV). Your receiver clip board could have 1 or more pages on it. 1 page for audio inputs, 1 page for audio modes, 1 page for tuning, 1 page for zone 2, 1 page for general audio control (volume, mute, etc.) and the list goes on. The same thing applies with the other 2 devices.


There is no limit to the number of panels or pages you can have. I believe that most users use 1 panel for each device, although, that doesn't mean it has to be done that way. You could certainly incorporate all of your devices on a single panel with multiple pages.


Panels can also be used to separate multiple zones in a home. For example, your living room panel would contain pages for audio, lighting, hvac control, security, etc. Your bedroom panel could contain pages for audio, drapes, lighting, hvac, etc.


There really is no limit to how you can use panels/pages. Be creative, use your imagination, and have fun.


----------



## jagphys90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jeff, think of a panel as a clip board with "pages" on it. So, let's say you have 3 clip boards, (panels) each representing 1 of your 3 devices. (for example, receiver, sat box, and TV). Your receiver clip board could have 1 or more pages on it. 1 page for audio inputs, 1 page for audio modes, 1 page for tuning, 1 page for zone 2, 1 page for general audio control (volume, mute, etc.) and the list goes on. The same thing applies with the other 2 devices.
> 
> 
> There is no limit to the number of panels or pages you can have. I believe that most users use 1 panel for each device, although, that doesn't mean it has to be done that way. You could certainly incorporate all of your devices on a single panel with multiple pages.
> 
> 
> Panels can also be used to separate multiple zones in a home. For example, your living room panel would contain pages for audio, lighting, hvac control, security, etc. Your bedroom panel could contain pages for audio, drapes, lighting, hvac, etc.
> 
> 
> There really is no limit to how you can use panels/pages. Be creative, use your imagination, and have fun.



Thanks, mborner. That was what I was looking for. It seems iRule is a little different from other systems where you define a scene or activity. Im guessing the way iRule will work is this (please correct me if I'm wrong).


1. Define a Home Page that would list your individual tasks i.e. Watch Blu-Ray, watch TV etc.

2. When you choose the activity it links to another panel called let's say Watch Movie. The entrance definition would turn on certain pieces of equipment and then go to the first page of your panel. Question: what if you a landscape and portrait page? How will it know which one to go to first?

3. Once you are in the new panel you have predefined pages that you know you'll need for that certain activity.

4. I think you can also have a Home button that takes you back to the home screen where you can select the next activity.


Other Questions:


Can you have an All Off button?

Does the system remember which devices are on or off?

How do you define buttons that change it's properties when selected. Some of the images on iRule's website show a button with a little blue light indicating that it is the active button. Maybe that is just predefined in the page knowing that it is the page for the selected activity.


Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## RobertR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/20279522
> 
> 
> iPod connects to your wifi router or access point, which connects to the iTach via either wifi or Ethernet cable (depending on iTach model).



Thank you!


----------



## barrygordon

Jeff,


iRule, current version:

Totally static. Buttons can not be physically altered once placed on a page. Pages can be changed which might have slightly different buttons in the same positions to give an effect of change.


There is no mechanism for having state variables, ergo no mechanism for querying them or changing them.


Basically iRule implements a static remote with multiple user presentations (panels and/or pages) and good Macro capability. It uses Wi-Fi communications as its physical layer and uses TCP as its basic message control protocol and IP for routing. (Wi-Fi and IP are behind the scene and transparent to the user).


It deals with (requires) gateway devices to perform media translations if necessary (eg TCP to IR, or TCP to RS232) and supports the Global Cache Product line out of the box so to speak.


Other gateway devices such as digi-ports (TCP-RS232) are easily implemented but need to be figured out (understood) to get the correct TCP sequences to do what you want.


Communicating with devices that take TCP or any protocol on top of TCP (Telnet, HTTP, etc.) is possible but you need to understand the TCP messages required (Normally documented by reasonable manufacturers, but not all)


The preferred architecture is a LAN with router/Switches/Hubs as necessary, and a wireless access point, or a router with that capability. Network drops at or near your equipment, although for IR the IR line can be made to go very long distances RS232 being more restricted.


With regard to the "Little Blue Light" you seem to understand it as what you describe is correct.


Hope that helps


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20279833
> 
> 
> Thanks, mborner. That was what I was looking for. It seems iRule is a little different from other systems where you define a scene or activity. Im guessing the way iRule will work is this (please correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> 
> 1. Define a Home Page that would list your individual tasks i.e. Watch Blu-Ray, watch TV etc.
> 
> 2. When you choose the activity it links to another panel called let's say Watch Movie. The entrance definition would turn on certain pieces of equipment and then go to the first page of your panel. Question: what if you a landscape and portrait page? How will it know which one to go to first?
> 
> 3. Once you are in the new panel you have predefined pages that you know you'll need for that certain activity.
> 
> 4. I think you can also have a Home button that takes you back to the home screen where you can select the next activity.
> 
> 
> Other Questions:
> 
> 
> Can you have an All Off button?
> 
> Does the system remember which devices are on or off?
> 
> How do you define buttons that change it's properties when selected. Some of the images on iRule's website show a button with a little blue light indicating that it is the active button. Maybe that is just predefined in the page knowing that it is the page for the selected activity.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Jeff



1. What I've done is created a "home" panel with 2 pages on it. One, for activities, and the other, for my local weather. Your activity page should contain all of the activities that you want to do so when you select an activity it shouldn't take you to another activity page. Once you select your activity, it should then take you to the page that controls the device in which you are viewing/listening.


2. I don't use entrances, I use links. When I select an activity, the button links to the control page that's needed and then processes the macro to turn on/off all the devices that need to be on/off and switches the appropriate inputs. The only way to use portrait *and* landscape is to create GUI pages for both. iRule does not decide which orientation to use. If you've created both orientations, the iPad/iPod/iPhone decides by means of rotation, not iRule.


3. Correct


4. Yes. I have a home button on every single page in my configuration. It's handy because I know I can access my home page no matter where I am in iRule.


You can have an all on and an all off button using macros. **Please note, iRule will not remember device states, and therefor, discrete codes are recommended**


The buttons that change properties are really just two different graphics. As an example, you would place a lit button only on the "page" that contains the control for that button. All other buttons would be un-lit. IOW, as I'm looking at my Blu-ray control page, for example, the Blu-ray button appears to be lit because I've placed a lit Blu-ray button on that page only. So now, when I access that page, the Blu-ray button is lit, otherwise, on all other pages, I've placed un-lit buttons.


----------



## jagphys90

Thanks, Barry and mborner. It certainly is doable. Would really be nice if the software remembered the state of each device so one could use a power off all a little more efficiently.


Is there a good website that provides discrete codes? I don't have a lot of equipment so I'd like to enter the discrete codes if possible.


Thanks again for your help.


Jeff


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20280404
> 
> 
> Thanks, Barry and mborner. It certainly is doable. Would really be nice if the software remembered the state of each device so one could use a power off all a little more efficiently.
> 
> 
> Is there a good website that provides discrete codes? I don't have a lot of equipment so I'd like to enter the discrete codes if possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> 
> Jeff



If you can't find it on remotecentral.com, it probably doesn't exist.


----------



## jagphys90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find it on remotecentral.com, it probably doesn't exist.



I'll take a look. Thanks again.


Jeff


----------



## jagphys90

OK. So I'm going to work on creating a set of panels and pages. I'm planning on using an iPad almost exclusively in landscape mode. The default number of rows and columns is 8x8. Do you use this matrix size or another size? Any other helpful suggestions woul be appreciated.


Jeff


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20281191
> 
> 
> OK. So I'm going to work on creating a set of panels and pages. I'm planning on using an iPad almost exclusively in landscape mode. The default number of rows and columns is 8x8. Do you use this matrix size or another size? Any other helpful suggestions woul be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Jeff



I use the iPad exclusively but 8x8 won't cut it if you want to do a lot of functions on the screen. Here's mine for watching Cable. My links are to the left. The blue tab takes me to my Receiver control panel. The upper left selection list is for watching anywhere else in the house. This way I can launch a movie on one of my DVD players and the wife/guests can watch elsewhere. The backgrounds came from the iRule image library. I'm using a 30 x 51 matrix, suggested earlier here. I use glassybuttons.com to make the white buttons. This has the commands for a Scientific Atlanta HD cable box.


Rich


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK. So I'm going to work on creating a set of panels and pages. I'm planning on using an iPad almost exclusively in landscape mode. The default number of rows and columns is 8x8. Do you use this matrix size or another size? Any other helpful suggestions woul be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Generally the more rows and columns you have the better as it will give you more flexibility on placing the buttons.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, Barry and mborner. It certainly is doable. Would really be nice if the software remembered the state of each device so one could use a power off all a little more efficiently.
> 
> 
> Is there a good website that provides discrete codes? I don't have a lot of equipment so I'd like to enter the discrete codes if possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> 
> Jeff



If you have discrete on and offs then you can do all off and all on quite easily. I have vowed that any equipment I buy in the future will have two attributes:

1 lots of discrete codes

2 open interface i.e. They publish their control command protocol

3 ip control


----------



## jagphys90

I jumped in and purchased the iBuilder license. I must say I do like the interface. There are a few things I'd like to see which I'll post soon. One thing though is a more inclusive guide. The tutorials aren't bad; I'd just like to see something a little more comprehensive.


Question: how do you get a background image and the inset to show up on the interface?


Jeff


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20282284
> 
> 
> I jumped in and purchased the iBuilder license. I must say I do like the interface. There are a few things I'd like to see which I'll post soon. One thing though is a more inclusive guide. The tutorials aren't bad; I'd just like to see something a little more comprehensive.
> 
> 
> Question: how do you get a background image and the inset to show up on the interface?
> 
> 
> Jeff



I am heavily into iBuilder and iRule, but like all evolving software products documentation is the last to be handled. A vBulletin web site with a user forum would go a long way towards getting wider use. A 7500 post thread is of very limited use. Nevertheless I'm having tons of fun and everything is working. Now for Home Theater lighting!......not!


Rich


----------



## jagphys90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am heavily into iBuilder and iRule, but like all evolving software products documentation is the last to be handled. A vBulletin web site with a user forum would go a long way towards getting wider use. A 7500 post thread is of very limited use. Nevertheless I'm having tons of fun and everything is working. Now for Home Theater lighting!......not!
> 
> 
> Rich



Thanks, Rich. If I feel confident later I may work on a manual - from a new user point of view. Say, do you know how to get a background image and the background inset to be displayed?


Edit: found out how to add inset and background. Add the inset as a 'button' and the background as usual. I'm finding it better to add the inset first before any other controls.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20282367
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich. If I feel confident later I may work on a manual - from a new user point of view. Say, do you know how to get a background image and the background inset to be displayed?
> 
> 
> Edit: found out how to add inset and background. Add the inset as a 'button' and the background as usual. I'm finding it better to add the inset first before any other controls.



Would you explain that with a bit more details? I'm curious.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20282367
> 
> 
> Edit: found out how to add inset and background. Add the inset as a 'button' and the background as usual. I'm finding it better to add the inset first before any other controls.



No, don't add the inset as a button.


Before you do anything, make sure that you select the baground layer. (see picture)


2nd, drag your background into place and if it doesnt snap to row 1, column 1, enter those numbers manually in the properties box and then click outside of the fields. Next, make the width and height of the background 1 x 1 as shown in the picture.











Next, remain on the background layer and drag your inset into place. Big tip: Don't worry about dropping it where it needs to go because your going to enter it manually. After dropping the inset into your background layer, manually enter row 1, column 8, and also make the dimensions 1 x 1 as shown in the next picture.











**It's important to click outside of the dialog box after entering data, otherwise, it may not retain the data.


I almost forgot, *this applies to iPad only*.


----------



## jagphys90

Thanks, mborner for that info. I'll try it out this morning. I initially tried adding the inset as a background but did not set my first image to 1x1. Perhaps that is the trick.


Rich, if you look at the gallery on iRule's website you'll see some images of an iPad GUI where the main controls are located in an inset area. That is what I'm trying to recreate.


Jeff


----------



## mborner

Jeff, I forgot to mention, the numbers that I used for the inset, row 1, column 8, apply only if you are using iRules default grid of 51 X 31. (landscape) Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## jagphys90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jeff, I forgot to mention, the numbers that I used for the inset, row 1, column 8, apply only if you are using iRules default grid of 51 X 31. (landscape) Sorry about the confusion.



Not a problem. I'm using 21 rows x 51 columns. The coordinates worked fine.


In your opinion is there any advantage to using multiple panels vs multiple pages? I'm currently using a panel for each device and will add multiple pages to the device panel.


Jeff


----------



## barrygordon

What are the proper screen sizes to use for background images to cover the full visible area for the following:


iPad (1024x684 or 1024x768), iPhone, iPod Touch.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem. I'm using 21 rows x 51 columns. The coordinates worked fine.
> 
> 
> In your opinion is there any advantage to using multiple panels vs multiple pages? I'm currently using a panel for each device and will add multiple pages to the device panel.
> 
> 
> Jeff



You can only have one set of gestures per panel.


It's easier to just swipe left and right to move between pages. If yip want to move between panels you need to use a link.


Generally it's best to use a panel per activity.


I have a panel for each activity which are made to look pretty and a panel for all my devices which are more functional than pretty and have all the obscure commands on a device that you rarely use.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Every device on your network must use the same IP address block. These are broken down into Class A, B and C addresses. As most home users have a class C address that is all I will talk about.
> 
> 
> In a class C address the only number that differentiates each device is the last one - as in 192.168.1 is the address block and 1 - 255 is the number that differentiates each device on your network. All devices must have a unique IP address. If two devices have the same number then the first one to get that address will work and the other one won't. In some cases neither will work.
> 
> 
> Now, if your network uses 192.168.2.x addresses and you add a device which uses 192.168.1.x addresses then they will not see each other. You could set up a static route in your router to route between these two address blocks (That is how your router gets you on to the internet) but it is much easier to change that single device to use your address block.



Why/how would 2 devices be assigned the same ip? I have over 10 devices in my network and all are the same 192.168.1.x are there certain types of devices that use 192.168.2.x, like older devices etc. What's the difference. Is it just random?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20283640
> 
> 
> Not a problem. I'm using 21 rows x 51 columns. The coordinates worked fine.
> 
> 
> In your opinion is there any advantage to using multiple panels vs multiple pages? I'm currently using a panel for each device and will add multiple pages to the device panel.
> 
> 
> Jeff



That's the way I have my configuration set up but that doesn't mean that's the right way. With the customizability of iRule, there is no wrong or right way to do it. You might, for example, want to use a different UI than your wife. You could create a DVR control panel for each of you, complete with different UI's. You could use panels to separate zones in your house. You could use panels to separate your favorite channels into catagories (news, sports, movies, music, etc.. The advantage to using multiple panels is it allows you to keep your pages better organized and keeps pages at a minimum on a single panel. You wouldn't want to swipe your panel 15 times to get to your Blu-ray control.


----------



## barrygordon

Joeydrunk,


You should never assign two devices the same IP on the same sub-network. On a given sub-network IP addresses MUST BE UNIQUE. If you are assigning addresses staticly (by hand) as opposed to having DHCP do it you can make a mistake and assign the same address twice.


The "192.168.1" is the subnet address portion of the devices IP address. All devices (and this is a simplification so no comments from advanced networkers) on your LAN which is a generally a single sub-network must have the same sub-network address. The Router which interfaces between your LAN and the Global Internet has an IP address assigned to be used for its LAN side (when it assigns addresses to devices via DHCP) and itself. The most common US LAN subnet address is 192.168.1. The Router is generally given the host address of 1 so the Routers LAN address will often be 192.168.1.1.


It is not random and devices generally do not have Fixed IP addresses that can not be changed. For Example a Global Cache iTach may have a preassigned (factory default configuration) address of 192.168.1.70 but that can be easily changed. Most devices are setup to request a working IP address from the network (generally the router) which eliminates all address conflict problems. That choice can almost always be changed from dynamic (assigned by DHCP) to static (assigned by you).


----------



## petew

Does anyone have experience with Lutron RadioRA2? Or other robust dimmer solutions?


iRule looks awesome. But we need a more manageable forum somewhere. 266 pages is impossible to wade through.


----------



## arnobarno

Pete,

I am controlling the RadioRA2 system just fine using iRule; after an installer installed the RA2 system in the house.


You can talk to the controller via IP, and I believe RS232 though I only have it hooked up via IP.


There are some gotchas:

1) You can only have one session per login onto the RA2 system.

2) There is no gateway initialization string that you can send to the RA2 system when a gateway is initialized in iRule. This looks to be on the feature list for 2.0.


The easy way to get around the gotchas is to setup some type of persistent server that iRule can talk to. When this server is initialized, create the connection to the RA2 system. Then iRule can use your server as a gateway to the RA2 system, knowing that it is already logged in to the system and send scene commands.


The easy way to setup a server, for me, was to purchase a Digi PortServer. I needed one of these anyway to talk to my Elan system (which only talks RS232). If you have an extra cable run and can talk RS232 to the RA2 system, then you can use the PortServer directly to talk RS232 (and it will handle multiple clients as well as initialization strings). We didn't have this so instead I use two ports on the port server and a null modem cable between them and talk IP to the PortServer, which then talks RS232 on that null modem cable and then IP again to the RA2 system. This sounds more complicated than it is and works like a charm. The PortServer also has the ability to do logging so you can see all the messages flying back and forth when you configure it in this way. BTW, PortServers cost about $1000 new or about $40 on eBay.


PM me if you want more info


----------



## arnobarno

Oh, and one more thing. RA2 rocks! It is an awesome system (but expensive).


----------



## jagphys90

Anyone know when v2 will be released and what features it will have. The web site mentions that the coat of the iBuilder app will increase when v2 is released so I'm assuming it will contain some nice features.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20283882
> 
> 
> What are the proper screen sizes to use for background images to cover the full visible area for the following:
> 
> 
> iPad (1024x684 or 1024x768), iPhone, iPod Touch.



The iPhone background is 320x396 in portrait mode. The iPad background is 1024x684 in landscape mode.


----------



## Steve Goff

I had a few minutes to do a new iPhone background in my streamlined series:


----------



## aggmiami

Looking to purchase an iPad as my main controller with iRule...being that it will be used strictly as a controller with the ability to web surf, is there a benefit to getting the iPad2 vs the first Gen and is 16GB's sufficient or should I be bumping it up to 32GB's?


Thx


----------



## jagphys90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking to purchase an iPad as my main controller with iRule...being that it will be used strictly as a controller with the ability to web surf, is there a benefit to getting the iPad2 vs the first Gen and is 16GB's sufficient or should I be bumping it up to 32GB's?
> 
> 
> Thx



If you are simply going to use the the iPad for the controller I would not get an iPad2. Find a cheap 16 GB first version and save the money for something else. In fact, that is what I am going to do eventually. I'll turn my current iPad into the controller only and then purchase an ipad2 for other purposes. However, if you will be using it for other purposes get as much as you can and go with the iPad2.


Jeff


----------



## dmorse4765

When I click the buy now button on the builer site my goole account tales me to a foreign language,french I believe version and I can't log in to my google account to purchase.. Anybody else have this problem


Dmorse


----------



## Steve Goff

Here is another streamlined iPhone background:


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking to purchase an iPad as my main controller with iRule...being that it will be used strictly as a controller with the ability to web surf, is there a benefit to getting the iPad2 vs the first Gen and is 16GB's sufficient or should I be bumping it up to 32GB's?
> 
> 
> Thx



I had a iPad one and now have a 2. Either would be fine in my opinion. I see no diff. 16 gb is fine for irule. It takes up not much space at all. This is speaking only for irule not for anything else.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/20285581
> 
> 
> Looking to purchase an iPad as my main controller with iRule...being that it will be used strictly as a controller with the ability to web surf, is there a benefit to getting the iPad2 vs the first Gen and is 16GB's sufficient or should I be bumping it up to 32GB's?
> 
> 
> Thx



I have an iPad One and got the 64GB version as I thought with all the apps books and videos I would want it's best to get the largest I could. I found that I have trouble filling it up.


I am an ex pat New Zealander so I filled it up for the long trip to New Zealand (25 hours total from North Carolina) but still didn't get to use all that content.


My personal belief is that 16GB would be fine for most people. If I had it to do it again, I would just get the 16GB.


----------



## aggmiami

I appreciate the responses folks. I plan on ordering an iTach soon in order to replace a Harmony 880 set-up I have in my family room. I am still reading through the thread (currently somewhere in early JAN), as I piece together what I will need. It will consist of the family room at first, but most importantly some other bedrooms that are all going to be sourced from a hallway closet...as well as lighting control (seems like the Insteon route).


To get started, my family room equipment is the following:

- Panasonic TC-P58VT25

- Denon AVR-1910ci

- U-verse receiver/DVR

- Panasonic BDT-110 Bluray player (Oppo 93 will be the future replacement)

- ATV (2nd Gen)

- Sony DVP-S300

- Wii


At this point, I suppose a wired IP2IR is a good option with some dual emitters (or blaster since everything is behind a cabinet), correct?


----------



## A-V

Hi you all,


I have been researching if irule supports my equipment. This is it:


1. Yamaha RX-V3900

2. Yamaha DVD S-1800

3. IP TV STB Siemens 7710

4. Popcor Hour C200

5. Panasonic Plazma 46PY85


The great mystery for me is RX-V3900 - the codes that can be found in irule builder are these:

Yamaha AV Receiver Main Zone RXZ and V All Models V2 (2008)

I hope those are the right ones.

They are extensive which is great but I am not sure if these are IR, IP or RS232 codes? They are under the "Database codes" section - does this mean that they are for RS232? What does this "Database codes" section mean?


Secondly, I am worried I will not be able to find any codes for STB Siemens 7710 - anybody have those?


Thanks for any help you can provide.

Cheers, AV


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-V* /forum/post/20289504
> 
> 
> Hi you all,
> 
> 
> I have been researching if irule supports my equipment. This is it:
> 
> 
> 1. Yamaha RX-V3900
> 
> 2. Yamaha DVD S-1800
> 
> 3. IP TV STB Siemens 7710
> 
> 4. Popcor Hour C200
> 
> 5. Panasonic Plazma 46PY85
> 
> 
> The great mystery for me is RX-V3900 - the codes that can be found in irule builder are these:
> 
> Yamaha AV Receiver Main Zone RXZ and V All Models V2 (2008)
> 
> I hope those are the right ones.
> 
> They are extensive which is great but I am not sure if these are IR, IP or RS232 codes? They are under the "Database codes" section - does this mean that they are for RS232? What does this "Database codes" section mean?
> 
> 
> Secondly, I am worried I will not be able to find any codes for STB Siemens 7710 - anybody have those?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.
> 
> Cheers, AV



Database codes are IR codes. These are codes that the iRule company has bought and made available to its users (ie. you and me).


If you need RS-232 codes you will need to go to the manufacturer to get them (Same with Network codes).


If you can't get the codes from the manufacturer for the Siemens 7710 you can always use iLearn to learn them (Or check with remotecentral.com)


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-V* /forum/post/20289504
> 
> 
> ...The great mystery for me is RX-V3900...



Yamaha IR codes in the database will work. IP control on the 3900 is complicated, and iRule can't support it currently. RS-232 control on the 3900 is also complex, but iRule can support it (but you may have to enter your own codes). Yamaha probably won't give you the docs, but they were posted somewhere on avsforum (either this thread or the 3900 thread -- I'll dig them out later).


----------



## Jet-X




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petew* /forum/post/20284548
> 
> 
> iRule looks awesome. But we need a more manageable forum somewhere. 266 pages is impossible to wade through.



...and a user manual vs. the few videos and the single thread.


Hell, I'm at a point where I'd rather (within reason) pay someone to just build what I need using a lot of the defaults for my iPad. I paid for the license, but after a couple of hours have given up and am back to my Harmony (I'm on #3 - damn things don't last). I just don't have the time to invest in this software, and some of you may be able to whip up what I need much more quickly.


I like the default iPad graphics ( http://video.iruleathome.com/images/gallery/ipad2.png ) - not sure someone else can build and then send me the file (so I can sync from my iPad) but if you can and are interested (and yes, I realize this wouldn't be free), drop me an email or PM.


----------



## jagphys90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jet-X* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a user manual vs. the few videos and the single thread.



I agree completely. I began working on my interface this weekend. While I believe I've made pretty good progress it could have been faster. Thanks to some great help on this forum I've done quite a bit.


A manual would benefit us, the users, and iRule:


Us - it would provide a more in depth explanation of the steps, procedures, and processes needed to create an interface. As I mentioned in another post, the tutorials and videos are nice, but no where complete. Also, as a Physicist I like to know why I'm doing something as well as the internal methods. A manual could provide a step-by-step process but could also provide advanced chapters for those who want. Finally, it (we) could include appendices that could include ir, rs232, and ip codes for equipment.


IRule - if there was a manual available for download I would have been quicker to buy. In fact, I wasn't sure I was going to go with iRule because I couldn't see the full functionality of the product. The demo software kept giving me errors, although I could tell that the software was workable. However, if you can download the manual you could gain a better appreciation for the software. I think this would bring in more customers.


Although I am a newbie I have begun to make notes. I can't make any promises, but I'd like to work on putting this manual together. However, I would need a lot of help from others, especially with the equipment codes. This will need to be a joint effort.


I envision a living type of document. It could include a downloadable PDF, but also a web version, as well as downloadable codes so one could use them in their interface. Perhaps some one from iRule is watching and could provide a website for a user's community. What are y'alls thoughts?


Jeff


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20290631
> 
> 
> I envision a living type of document. It could include a downloadable PDF, but also a web version, as well as downloadable codes so one could use them in their interface. Perhaps some one from iRule is watching and could provide a website for a user's community. What are y'alls thoughts?
> 
> Jeff



It's called a Wiki, and it's insanely easy to set-up.


It's sad that it's apparently necessary for a third-party to set one up in order to provide this.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-V* /forum/post/20289504
> 
> 
> ...The great mystery for me is RX-V3900 ...



This post includes the docs for the 3900 RS-232 codes. If you browse devices in iRule Builder and select the User tab, then search for Vendor = Yamaha you'll find a device called "Yamaha 3900 Receiver (RS232)". It only includes the main codes, but if you go with RS-232 you can use those to make sure everything is working, and then enter any others that you need.


----------



## barrygordon

Do the manual as a Wiki


----------



## jagphys90

I'm working on putting something together. Perhaps others could send me a message with topics and ideas for a dedicated wiki/manual.


Jeff


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> do the manual as a wiki



+1


----------



## Jim Clamage

I'm sure most of you have already checked out the new iPad app for DirecTV, but for those who haven't, it's definitely worth a look.


As with other apps (Remote for iTunes and MyMovies for example), you have to switch back and forth from the app and iRule, but its pretty quick and has a great user interface.


One of the cool aspects of the DirecTV app is that while you are looking at items in your playlist or in the guide on the iPad, you can also bring up a remote control overlay that is pretty cool. I liked it so much I'm now incorporating it into my iRule instead of my original custom layout and I thought some of you might like to see it. This way I get the benefit of the DirecTV remote's look and feel without switching back and forth between apps.


As described in this thread on multiple occasions, I set up the remote layout as a graphic in the background and then used transparent buttons to get the DirecTV device database codes in the right spots.


The first pic is my old custom DirecTV layout using iRule buttons and the second is my new one.


All the best,


Jim


----------



## A-V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20290835
> 
> 
> This post includes the docs for the 3900 RS-232 codes. If you browse devices in iRule Builder and select the User tab, then search for Vendor = Yamaha you'll find a device called "Yamaha 3900 Receiver (RS232)". It only includes the main codes, but if you go with RS-232 you can use those to make sure everything is working, and then enter any others that you need.




Thank you very much!


----------



## price3

How much lag is there in using this? Does the iPad stay connected to the iTach or does it have to search every time you wan to adjust the volume or whatever?


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure most of you have already checked out the new iPad app for DirecTV, but for those who haven't, it's definitely worth a look.
> 
> 
> As with other apps (Remote for iTunes and MyMovies for example), you have to switch back and forth from the app and iRule, but its pretty quick and has a great user interface.
> 
> 
> One of the cool aspects of the DirecTV app is that while you are looking at items in your playlist or in the guide on the iPad, you can also bring up a remote control overlay that is pretty cool. I liked it so much I'm now incorporating it into my iRule instead of my original custom layout and I thought some of you might like to see it. This way I get the benefit of the DirecTV remote's look and feel without switching back and forth between apps.
> 
> 
> As described in this thread on multiple occasions, I set up the remote layout as a graphic in the background and then used transparent buttons to get the DirecTV device database codes in the right spots.
> 
> 
> The first pic is my old custom DirecTV layout using iRule buttons and the second is my new one.
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> 
> Jim



Great idea..

Will work on this today.


----------



## A-V

I have a few questions about iRule capabilities:


1. Is it possible to hava a query at the entrance of each panel to get the answer from my reciever wheather it is on or off? Or any other answer from my equipment? This way I could redirect the iRule to an appropriate panel with different buttons depending on the answer from my equipment (once the volume would control TV speakes if the reciever is off and if the reciever is on the volume would control reciever speakers).


2. Does iRule run in background of iPhone/iPad or is it restarted each time another app is accessed. For example if I exit the iRule (iPhone/iPad home button) and use some other apps, which screen will welcome me when I restart it? Will I be brought back where I was or would I be brought to home screen?


----------



## jagphys90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *price3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How much lag is there in using this? Does the iPad stay connected to the iTach or does it have to search every time you wan to adjust the volume or whatever?



I'm not sure yet as I'm waiting for my iTach to come in - hopefully on Thursday.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20292808
> 
> 
> I'm not sure yet as I'm waiting for my iTach to come in - hopefully on Thursday.



The lag time is very short.


I recommend that you setup up your iTach and iPad/iPhone/'iTouch with static ip addresses. When you launch iRule it should only take a few secs to find the gateway. If you multi-task and switch to another app and then switch back, it only takes a few secs to re-establish the gateway connection and brings you back to iRule where you left it.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-V* /forum/post/20292751
> 
> 
> I have a few questions about iRule capabilities:
> 
> 
> 1. Is it possible to hava a query at the entrance of each panel to get the answer from my reciever wheather it is on or off? Or any other answer from my equipment? This way I could redirect the iRule to an appropriate panel with different buttons depending on the answer from my equipment (once the volume would control TV speakes if the reciever is off and if the reciever is on the volume would control reciever speakers).
> 
> 
> 2. Does iRule run in background of iPhone/iPad or is it restarted each time another app is accessed. For example if I exit the iRule (iPhone/iPad home button) and use some other apps, which screen will welcome me when I restart it? Will I be brought back where I was or would I be brought to home screen?



1. Not as yet. Hopefully all of this will be available in the next major release (Currently in beta testing).


2. Yes. The iPad will take you back to where you left off in iRule (In most any other app as well).


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20291702
> 
> 
> I'm sure most of you have already checked out the new iPad app for DirecTV, but for those who haven't, it's definitely worth a look.
> 
> 
> As with other apps (Remote for iTunes and MyMovies for example), you have to switch back and forth from the app and iRule, but its pretty quick and has a great user interface.
> 
> 
> One of the cool aspects of the DirecTV app is that while you are looking at items in your playlist or in the guide on the iPad, you can also bring up a remote control overlay that is pretty cool. I liked it so much I'm now incorporating it into my iRule instead of my original custom layout and I thought some of you might like to see it. This way I get the benefit of the DirecTV remote's look and feel without switching back and forth between apps.
> 
> 
> As described in this thread on multiple occasions, I set up the remote layout as a graphic in the background and then used transparent buttons to get the DirecTV device database codes in the right spots.
> 
> 
> The first pic is my old custom DirecTV layout using iRule buttons and the second is my new one.
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> 
> Jim



Jim,

Can you share your new transparent buttons in iRule Builder? Great Work.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/20295079
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> Can you share your new transparent buttons in iRule Builder? Great Work.



No problem...the DirecTV Remote Background is now shared. When I get time I'll share some of my other custom buttons.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20295174
> 
> 
> Happy to share...what's the easiest way for me to do that?



From your iRule Builder page, click the Panel that contains the DirecTV page. From the properties change the shared from no to "yes". Then Save panels. See the image below.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/20295651
> 
> 
> From your iRule Builder page, click the Panel that contains the DirecTV page. From the properties change the shared from no to "yes". Then Save panels. See the image below.





Thanks. After I share the panel, where does one go to find it? I've only seen image libraries shared (which is how I shared the DirecTV Remote Background) which can be browsed under Browse Image Libraries.


Jim


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. After I share the panel, where does one go to find it? I've only seen image libraries shared (which is how I shared the DirecTV Remote Background) which can be browsed under Browse Image Libraries.
> 
> 
> Jim



Yours is at the bottom of the user page of images. I've already seen it. Looks great. Where, may I ask, do you get transparent buttons?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20297406
> 
> 
> Yours is at the bottom of the user page of images. I've already seen it. Looks great. Where, may I ask, do you get transparent buttons?



You create them in photo editing software, like Photoshop. It's really quite simple, just create your button on a transparent layer, reduce the opacity to 1%, and save as a .png.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You create them in photo editing software, like Photoshop. It's really quite simple, just create your button on a transparent layer, reduce the opacity to 1%, and save as a .png.



If only I had Photoshop. Maybe some creative work at glassybuttons.com would do it.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20297697
> 
> 
> If only I had Photoshop. Maybe some creative work at glassybuttons.com would do it.



For those who can't create their own transparent buttons, I've shared a one you can use with the DirecTV Remote background I shared previously. To find them, browse the image library, select the User tab, enter JClam in the box and hit the "filter" button. You'll see the 2 entries.


Import the DirecTV background and the transparent button into your own image library. To do that, check the boxes on both of my entries and click Import.


Back on your page, select background layer, add background image, set it to Row 2, column 9, 1 wide x 1 high and drag the DirecTV background into that space. It should fit nicely on top of the Buttonarea Landscape background (if like me you were already using that.)


Then select all layers; then select the transparent button from the image library (yes, it's transparent (i.e. invisible), but when you select it you will see an outline around it) and drag it into position on top of the DirecTV background everywhere you want a live button (ie on the cursor arrows, the select, channel up/down, etc). You can change the height and width of the button to help match up the area to be covered on the background (FYI, I spent some time customizing this in my layout to make sure I didn't have bad "presses"). Make sure you save along the way.


Once the transparent buttons are in place, go to your DirecTV device and drag the codes that correspond to each button. Make sure you save along the way.


When you are done, save and sync with your iPad.


On your iPad you will see the DirecTV remote background and when you press the buttons you will see the glow and the command will be sent.


Pretty straightforward...let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20297697
> 
> 
> If only I had Photoshop. Maybe some creative work at glassybuttons.com would do it.



Photoshop is not necessary, there are a few free options out there that work very well, Gimp, being one of them.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> For those who can't create their own transparent buttons, I've shared a one you can use with the DirecTV Remote background I shared previously. To find them, browse the image library, select the User tab, enter JClam in the box and hit the "filter" button. You'll see the 2 entries.
> 
> 
> Import the DirecTV background and the transparent button into your own image library. To do that, check the boxes on both of my entries and click Import.
> 
> 
> Back on your page, select background layer, add background image, set it to Row 2, column 9, 1 wide x 1 high and drag the DirecTV background into that space. It should fit nicely on top of the Buttonarea Landscape background (if like me you were already using that.)
> 
> 
> Then select all layers; then select the transparent button from the image library (yes, it's transparent (i.e. invisible), but when you select it you will see an outline around it) and drag it into position on top of the DirecTV background everywhere you want a live button (ie on the cursor arrows, the select, channel up/down, etc). You can change the height and width of the button to help match up the area to be covered on the background (FYI, I spent some time customizing this in my layout to make sure I didn't have bad "presses"). Make sure you save along the way.
> 
> 
> Once the transparent buttons are in place, go to your DirecTV device and drag the codes that correspond to each button. Make sure you save along the way.
> 
> 
> When you are done, save and sync with your iPad.
> 
> 
> On your iPad you will see the DirecTV remote background and when you press the buttons you will see the glow and the command will be sent.
> 
> 
> Pretty straightforward...let me know if you have any questions.



Thanks a million Jim. I'll check it out tonight. One other question: I've seen many posts that say what you said here; to drag the background image to the correct layer and resize it small, like 1 x 1. Why is that necessary? Is it then easier to move afterward?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20298318
> 
> 
> Thanks a million Jim. I'll check it out tonight. One other question: I've seen many posts that say what you said here; to drag the background image to the correct layer and resize it small, like 1 x 1. Why is that necessary? Is it then easier to move afterward?



I don't know why it works, but I know that if you don't do this there's a high probability you will have issues.


Good luck tonight...go slow and SAVE a lot.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I've looking for a cheap way to control my garage door and have not yet decided to spring for something like the micasa verde and get deep in to home automation. I am more interested in using my android phone than irule (as I only have an ipod touch and don't carry it with me everywhere) at this time, but integration with irule would be awesome for me and others I'm sure.


I found an app in the android market place called Garage Door Opener from developer 2L Research.

http://2lresearch.com/appsanddevices.html 


It seems they have a couple of fairly cheap hardware devices that when combined with their app and a computer can control a garage door. I emailed them for some more info and asking about possible integration with either iRule or my GC-100-12 rs232 gateway. I provided them with some sample rs232 commands used in irule, the settings available in the gc-100 and this is what I got back from them:
_

Is it possible to control the rs232 hardware flow control RTS/CTS lines from your phone? See if it supports raising or lowering these lines from a button on your phone. If you can do that I can show you a circuit that can use that signal to trigger the door - not super elegant but it works. Hopefully our specialized trigger circuits will be ready in a week or two if you want to try one, but you can might be able to build it yourself using CTS/RTS.


Please keep in touch so I know what you figure out.


Cheers
_


Any ideas what this means? I am certainly no hardware or software guru, irule has been my first excursion in to this kind of thing and I've learned a lot (Thanks Barry!) but this is beyond me.


Thanks,


Seldom


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20298958
> 
> 
> I've looking for a cheap way to control my garage door and have not yet decided to spring for something like the micasa verde and get deep in to home automation. I am more interested in using my android phone than irule (as I only have an ipod touch and don't carry it with me everywhere) at this time, but integration with irule would be awesome for me and others I'm sure.
> 
> 
> I found an app in the android market place called Garage Door Opener from developer 2L Research.
> 
> http://2lresearch.com/appsanddevices.html
> 
> 
> It seems they have a couple of fairly cheap hardware devices that when combined with their app and a computer can control a garage door. I emailed them for some more info and asking about possible integration with either iRule or my GC-100-12 rs232 gateway. I provided them with some sample rs232 commands used in irule, the settings available in the gc-100 and this is what I got back from them:
> _
> 
> Is it possible to control the rs232 hardware flow control RTS/CTS lines from your phone? See if it supports raising or lowering these lines from a button on your phone. If you can do that I can show you a circuit that can use that signal to trigger the door – not super elegant but it works. Hopefully our specialized trigger circuits will be ready in a week or two if you want to try one, but you can might be able to build it yourself using CTS/RTS.
> 
> 
> Please keep in touch so I know what you figure out.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> _
> 
> 
> Any ideas what this means? I am certainly no hardware or software guru, irule has been my first excursion in to this kind of thing and I've learned a lot (Thanks Barry!) but this is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Seldom



They are saying that their solution doesn't support RS-232 and all they need is a trigger signal - ie. a high or low on a signal line (A high would be a +5v or +12V or the like voltage level and a low would be 0V or ground voltage level).


So, if the GC-100 can be set to raise or lower a signal on a specific line eg. RTS or CTS, then you can use that signal to trigger a circuit that will trigger the garage door opener. I don't have a GC-100 so don't know if that is possible or not.


Another option is a TCP controlled relay. Something like http://cgi.ebay.com/Ethernet-Relay-c...item19c4167d6b would work but is probably way overkill.


There is also a cheap option with an RS-232 controlled relay at http://www.controlanything.com/Merch...ay_Controllers . If you get the kit you can have everything you need for less that $50. (Oops, it looks like you need the relay board as well)


Another way is to start off with Insteon products (That way you can expand into home automation when you want to). A combination of http://www.smarthome.com/2450/IOLinc...-1-Out-/p.aspx and http://www.smarthome.com/2412N/Smart...troller/p.aspx would work.


One last way is to roll-your-own. You can design and build your own circuit using a micro controller and some off the shelf boards - http://www.mikroe.com/eng/products/v...oeth100-board/ and http://www.mikroe.com/eng/products/v.../relay4-board/


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20298958
> 
> 
> 
> I found an app in the android market place called Garage Door Opener from developer 2L Research.
> 
> http://2lresearch.com/appsanddevices.html
> 
> 
> It seems they have a couple of fairly cheap hardware devices that when combined with their app and a computer can control a garage door.
> _
> 
> Is it possible to control the rs232 hardware flow control RTS/CTS lines from your phone? See if it supports raising or lowering these lines from a button on your phone. If you can do that I can show you a circuit that can use that signal to trigger the door – not super elegant but it works. Hopefully our specialized trigger circuits will be ready in a week or two if you want to try one, but you can might be able to build it yourself using CTS/RTS.
> 
> 
> Please keep in touch so I know what you figure out.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> _
> 
> 
> Any ideas what this means?



It sounds like the device requires a simple voltage trigger signal. You apply a certain voltage (say +12V) to a terminal, and the door opens. You need to ask more question.


What he is suggesting is that you use an RS-232 control pin to provide the trigger signal. Certainly a round-about way of doing this!


If you want to use Global Cache, then what I would suggest is using a model that has a contact closure output. So, you could use a WF2CC or IP2CC.


You could use a GC-100-12 or GC-100-18 (but not GC-100-06) because these models also have relay (contact closure) outputs. But I don't think that makes much sense - what else do you have in your garage that you want to control?










Otherwise, I'd go with the WF2CC or IP2CC.


Given that this apparently uses a simple trigger signal, you have MANY choices of equipment. For example, an Insteon or Z-Wave contact closure module (with an IP gateway). If you are considering other home automation (lights, etc.) this might make more sense. There are many apps available that can control Insteon and Z-Wave devices (through a gateway) - including iRule.


I did look at the web site, and it's not clear what they are selling? What garage door openers does it work with? Are they selling you the garage door opener, or some interface to the opener. It's clear as mud.


I think I'd look for a more general solution than this. Do you really need a dedicated garage door opener app? I think you'd be better off with a generalized home automation solution, such as Insteon or Z-Wave, that has available interfaces for garage door openers.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20297697
> 
> 
> If only I had Photoshop. Maybe some creative work at glassybuttons.com would do it.



I use Paint.net which is freeware. I am quite satisfied at the moment. It can do everything I need so far.


Start with this, then if you need more features, move to Photoshop.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20298958
> 
> 
> I've looking for a cheap way to control my garage door and have not yet decided to spring for something like the micasa verde and get deep in to home automation. I am more interested in using my android phone than irule (as I only have an ipod touch and don't carry it with me everywhere) at this time, but integration with irule would be awesome for me and others I'm sure.
> 
> 
> I found an app in the android market place called Garage Door Opener from developer 2L Research.
> 
> http://2lresearch.com/appsanddevices.html
> 
> 
> It seems they have a couple of fairly cheap hardware devices that when combined with their app and a computer can control a garage door. I emailed them for some more info and asking about possible integration with either iRule or my GC-100-12 rs232 gateway. I provided them with some sample rs232 commands used in irule, the settings available in the gc-100 and this is what I got back from them:
> _
> 
> Is it possible to control the rs232 hardware flow control RTS/CTS lines from your phone? See if it supports raising or lowering these lines from a button on your phone. If you can do that I can show you a circuit that can use that signal to trigger the door – not super elegant but it works. Hopefully our specialized trigger circuits will be ready in a week or two if you want to try one, but you can might be able to build it yourself using CTS/RTS.
> 
> 
> Please keep in touch so I know what you figure out.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> _
> 
> 
> Any ideas what this means? I am certainly no hardware or software guru, irule has been my first excursion in to this kind of thing and I've learned a lot (Thanks Barry!) but this is beyond me.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Seldom



If you have a GC100, then you are done. Just wire one if the relay ports across the garage door switch. Then set up the I-rule button to close the relay, delay 1, and then open the relay.


RELAY ON

DELAY 1

RELAY OFF


It's that simple.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20299414
> 
> 
> If you have a GC100, then you are done. Just wire one if the relay ports across the garage door switch. Then set up the I-rule button to close the relay, delay 1, and then open the relay.
> 
> 
> RELAY ON
> 
> DELAY 1
> 
> RELAY OFF
> 
> 
> It's that simple.



Except that he want to do this on a Android device...


I don't have a garage door, so I'm unfamiliar with how they operate. If they all have some sort of trigger or dry-contact input, then, yes, none of this nonsense from that website is necessary.


Use a GC-100 with relay output, IP2CC, WF2CC, Insteon contact closure module, Z-Wave contact closure module, etc. etc. etc. with a gateway (for the Insteon or Z-Wave solutions - in the case of GC, the GC *is* the "gateway") and your choice of many apps that can control these devices.


You may need a transformer or wall-wart to supply the trigger voltage is one is needed. (The opener may provide it's own voltage, requiring only an appropriate dry-contact module to operate.)


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/20299452
> 
> 
> Except that he want to do this on a Android device...
> 
> 
> I don't have a garage door, so I'm unfamiliar with how they operate. If they all have some sort of trigger or dry-contact input, then, yes, none of this nonsense from that website is unnecessary.
> 
> 
> Use a GC-100 with relay output, IP2CC, WF2CC, Insteon contact closure module, Z-Wave contact closure module, etc. etc. etc. with a gateway (for the Insteon or Z-Wave solutions - in the case of GC, the GC *is* the "gateway") and your choice of many apps that can control these devices.
> 
> 
> You may need a transformer or wall-wart to supply the trigger voltage is one is needed. (The opener may provide it's own voltage, requiring only an appropriate dry-contact module to operate.)



You're right that I want to use this on Android at the moment (once irule releases and Android version then incorporating it would be great) as if I want to open my garage door from outside the home the only device I will have with me is my android phone.


As far as I know the wired solution for opening my garage door is a simple button similar to a doorbell. I could run some bulk Cat5 cable from my gc-100-12 to the switch and wire it up. Not sure exactly how to do that, but it can't be that hard. Not sure about how to attach it to the back of the gc-100 either.


I appreciate the input here, especially since this isn't quite an iRule issue. This all came about because I traded in my car that had one of those review mirrors with compass and RF garage door control and my wife asking for a keypad on the outside of the garage to enable access. Figured being able to do it with equipment already on hand and with irule or our phones rather than spending $400 for that review mirror option or $150+ for the z-wave solution mentioned earlier.....


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/20299452
> 
> 
> Except that he want to do this on a Android device...
> 
> 
> I don't have a garage door, so I'm unfamiliar with how they operate. If they all have some sort of trigger or dry-contact input, then, yes, none of this nonsense from that website is unnecessary.
> 
> 
> Use a GC-100 with relay output, IP2CC, WF2CC, Insteon contact closure module, Z-Wave contact closure module, etc. etc. etc. with a gateway (for the Insteon or Z-Wave solutions - in the case of GC, the GC *is* the "gateway") and your choice of many apps that can control these devices.
> 
> 
> You may need a transformer or wall-wart to supply the trigger voltage is one is needed. (The opener may provide it's own voltage, requiring only an appropriate dry-contact module to operate.)



Well if the garage door opener has a push button option, then it has a dry contact closure input by default. Just wire the GC-100 relay across the push button switch or simply in place of it. The trick is to be able to program the relay to pulse. That is turn on for a second than back off. Any reasonable software package that supports the GC100 should be able to do that.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20299843
> 
> 
> You're right that I want to use this on Android at the moment (once irule releases and Android version then incorporating it would be great) as if I want to open my garage door from outside the home the only device I will have with me is my android phone.
> 
> 
> As far as I know the wired solution for opening my garage door is a simple button similar to a doorbell. I could run some bulk Cat5 cable from my gc-100-12 to the switch and wire it up. Not sure exactly how to do that, but it can't be that hard. Not sure about how to attach it to the back of the gc-100 either.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the input here, especially since this isn't quite an iRule issue. This all came about because I traded in my car that had one of those review mirrors with compass and RF garage door control and my wife asking for a keypad on the outside of the garage to enable access. Figured being able to do it with equipment already on hand and with irule or our phones rather than spending $400 for that review mirror option or $150+ for the z-wave solution mentioned earlier.....



OK, I just read the manual and API doc's for the GC-100-12. It has relay outputs. Just connect two wires from the GC-100-12 to your run of Cat-5 (Or telephone cable or speaker cable or whatever two wire cable you can get cheap). Open up the garage door opener and see if you can connect these wires to either side of the switch. Now, all you need to do is send the correct command from iRule to the GC-100-12 (See the API doc on Global Cache's web site) to turn the relay on and then off. Voila!


My garage door opener uses an RF remote which is mounted on the wall of my garage. If it were me, I would get another one of these remotes and mount it next to the GC-100-12 and have a short cable run. If I need to, I can solder the wires directly to the switch contacts on the board.


----------



## project_x

Another solution for ip controlled analog or digital outs that is economical are CAI Webcontrol boards (about $35). they also allow 1-wire temp sensors and honeywell humidity sensors.....


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You're right that I want to use this on Android at the moment (once irule releases and Android version then incorporating it would be great) as if I want to open my garage door from outside the home the only device I will have with me is my android phone.
> 
> 
> As far as I know the wired solution for opening my garage door is a simple button similar to a doorbell. I could run some bulk Cat5 cable from my gc-100-12 to the switch and wire it up. Not sure exactly how to do that, but it can't be that hard. Not sure about how to attach it to the back of the gc-100 either.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the input here, especially since this isn't quite an iRule issue. This all came about because I traded in my car that had one of those review mirrors with compass and RF garage door control and my wife asking for a keypad on the outside of the garage to enable access. Figured being able to do it with equipment already on hand and with irule or our phones rather than spending $400 for that review mirror option or $150+ for the z-wave solution mentioned earlier.....



Typically garage door openers are wired to a wall switch and safety eyes. It just requires a short or a closed circuit (on the wall switch circuit) to activate the opening or closing of the garage door depending on previous direction of travel. To this day they can still be wired to a simple door bell switch from ace or home depot and accomplish the same thing. That being said I'm pretty sure it can be easily wired up with the previously mentioned solutions. You would need to make sure your network is locked down tight. It's usually the largest opening in your home. Newer RF remotes, keypads, and wall switches use a rolling code between the motor and the remote for security. Liftmaster, Chamberlain (or flavor of), Genie, and Linear are typically what I've run into.


----------



## myraid

Hello all-

I am just beginning to create my remote pages and panels within iRule a


I am using a GC 100-12 to control my equipment and last night tested and created the Network device codes for my Panasonic 65V10

Plasma. I had to test each and everyone but I now have all the basic functions working through serial including access to Vieracast. It took a bit of tweaking but all funtions seem to be working. I did not complete the adavance settings (picture settings, etc), but all functions like Menu, Select, OK, up, down, etc are there.


Before I decide to upload them, I just want to see if there are any out there that would be interested.

Cheers.


----------



## dmorse4765

Could somebody direct me to a site to download images. I don't like the default ones and would like to save a few steps in creating them. I have read users have posted them for downloading but can't find a link anywhere. I have read about 200 pages over the last week and now I want to get started. Thanks for any reply.


Dmorse


----------



## anmg

I have a Directv hr 24. Does anyone no how to get the codes to make it advance 30 sec, 2.5 min., ff 3x etc.? I only see a code to go ff in irule. Then you press ff multiple times and guess when to stop.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20307262
> 
> 
> I have a Directv hr 24. Does anyone no how to get the codes to make it advance 30 sec, 2.5 min., ff 3x etc.? I only see a code to go ff in irule. Then you press ff multiple times and guess when to stop.



The advance 30 sec. code is already in the database, it's called "advance".

you have to create your own 2.5 min. skip by creating a macro of "advance" x5. Same thing with FF X 3, just create a macro with the FF command 3 X.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20306402
> 
> 
> Could somebody direct me to a site to download images. I don't like the default ones and would like to save a few steps in creating them. I have read users have posted them for downloading but can't find a link anywhere. I have read about 200 pages over the last week and now I want to get started. Thanks for any reply.
> 
> 
> Dmorse



You can look here http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...phics/list.cgi 

Generally speaking, the graphics that you get for free off the internet are worth exactly what you pay for them. For many, that's all that's required.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20307859
> 
> 
> You can look here http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...phics/list.cgi
> 
> Generally speaking, the graphics that you get for free off the internet are worth exactly what you pay for them. For many, that's all that's required.



Thank you . If there are others I am willing to pay for them.


Dmorse


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20308240
> 
> 
> Thank you . If there are others I am willing to pay for them.
> 
> 
> Dmorse



Dmorse,


What specific kind of images are you looking for? iRule default and user developed buttons and backgrounds are available in the builder image library...pretty nice and Free.


I've had a lot of success finding other logos using google and searching for images...again, pretty nice and Free.


If you're looking for something more specific, give us more clues and maybe someone can point you in the right direction.


Jim


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20308240
> 
> 
> Thank you . If there are others I am willing to pay for them.
> 
> 
> Dmorse



If you don't mind buying a graphics package, these are some of the best I've seen.
http://www.guifx.com/


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind buying a graphics package, these are some of the best I've seen.
> http://www.guifx.com/



Do you think those are just backgrounds or an actual template with workable buttons. I'm wondering if a simple transparent button over those graphics would work.


Blackmancustoms.com is also a good site. Not sure if it's a generic package or designs for control systems.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20308711
> 
> 
> Do you think those are just backgrounds or an actual template with workable buttons. I'm wondering if a simple transparent button over those graphics would work.
> 
> 
> Blackmancustoms.com is also a good site. Not sure if it's a generic package or designs for control systems.



Although quite expensive, you can get entire graphic packages. Most packages will include complete templates as well as hundreds of icons, backgrounds, buttons in several different sizes and colors, text, fonts, lines, boxes, arrows, graphs, dials, knobs.....you name it. Most will even include a software package for manipulating the graphics included in the package.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20306402
> 
> 
> Could somebody direct me to a site to download images. I don't like the default ones and would like to save a few steps in creating them.



Hi. Just curious what it is you dislike about the default buttons. Obviously, they're a "one-size fits all" solution, so not ideal for everybody... But, I'm curious to know what you don't like about them and what you _would_ like in something else.


Thanks!


SC


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20307853
> 
> 
> The advance 30 sec. code is already in the database, it's called "advance".
> 
> you have to create your own 2.5 min. skip by creating a macro of "advance" x5. Same thing with FF X 3, just create a macro with the FF command 3 X.



Thanks, I should have thought of that.


Jared


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20309341
> 
> 
> Thanks, I should have thought of that.
> 
> 
> Jared



Don't forget to include delays in your macros.


----------



## barry_uk

I've got my Irule setup working pretty much how I want now but I have had a couple of occurrences of what I believe may be a bug in the software and I'm looking for some help in debugging the problem further.


The problem manifests itself in the following way,

When using irule to turn up the volume on the AVR irule will occasionally start continuously repeating the command I.E making the AVR end up at full volume or min voume, this behaviour has only occured whilst "tapping" the volume button up or down.


I have proven its the iPad repeating the command by disconnecting the RS232 from the GC100 (Behaviour stops then stats again), then the ethernet (Behaviour stops then stats again) and finally by suspending the app. Suspending the app or resetting the iPad is the only way to stop the commands being sent.


The setup is as follows.

iPad2

GC100-12

Denon AVR2310 (RS232)


Does anyone have any idea why this is happening or what more i can do to debug and feed back to the developers.


Thanks in advance


Barry Ward


----------



## InPhase

I get this same bug from time to time as well. This can be extremely disturbing especially when your speakers are capable of 120+dB! When it starts to happen I immediately close the iRule app to stop it. I am using a Denon 4310 connected via Ethernet.


----------



## Geordie

Can anyone help fix a problem with some links I have set up. Within my main panel I have links set up to jump direct to device pages like DVD player, media player etc and the links work correctly.


The problem is I made another panel with a single page just for gestures and when input the same links in there to jump back to my device remotes in the home panel ALL the links jump back to the HOME PAGE of the home panel. The link properties clearly show the correct device pages of the home panel are entered, yet they all link only to the home page. What could be going on?


Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InPhase* /forum/post/20310568
> 
> 
> I get this same bug from time to time as well. This can be extremely disturbing especially when your speakers are capable of 120+dB! When it starts to happen I immediately close the iRule app to stop it. I am using a Denon 4310 connected via Ethernet.



You could be overflowing the receive buffer in the Denon, especially with a volume up or down command. Try putting a delay in the volume up / down buttons.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barry_uk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got my Irule setup working pretty much how I want now but I have had a couple of occurrences of what I believe may be a bug in the software and I'm looking for some help in debugging the problem further.
> 
> 
> The problem manifests itself in the following way,
> 
> When using irule to turn up the volume on the AVR irule will occasionally start continuously repeating the command I.E making the AVR end up at full volume or min voume, this behaviour has only occured whilst "tapping" the volume button up or down.
> 
> 
> I have proven its the iPad repeating the command by disconnecting the RS232 from the GC100 (Behaviour stops then stats again), then the ethernet (Behaviour stops then stats again) and finally by suspending the app. Suspending the app or resetting the iPad is the only way to stop the commands being sent.
> 
> 
> The setup is as follows.
> 
> iPad2
> 
> GC100-12
> 
> Denon AVR2310 (RS232)
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea why this is happening or what more i can do to debug and feed back to the developers.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Barry Ward



I would report this as a bug to the developers. They had a problem like this before and a software upgrade fixed it.


----------



## barry_uk

I have now reported the issue to the developers and they are looking into it too, it's not an AVR issue as mentioned above as you can see the transmit symbol constantly repeating in the iRule app. It was interesting to see someone else having the same issue (with a volume button and a Denon AVR), it would be good if anyone else who has had this problem recently would make themselves known so we can all get to the bottom of the issue as quickly as possible.


----------



## timjacobson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barry_uk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have now reported the issue to the developers and they are looking into it too, it's not an AVR issue as mentioned above as you can see the transmit symbol constantly repeating in the iRule app. It was interesting to see someone else having the same issue (with a volume button and a Denon AVR), it would be good if anyone else who has had this problem recently would make themselves known so we can all get to the bottom of the issue as quickly as possible.



This also happened to me a few times with a Denon 3808 over Ethernet. Usually when holding down the volume button, I have it set to repeat on hold.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to include delays in your macros.



Jim do you have any idea which codes to use for Slow, Start and End on the Directv remote.

Update: Figured out the Slow, Start and End commands See my next post.

Have made my initial page which is a single background composite with transparent Buttons overlayed.

See attachment.

p.s. Anyone know how to rotate the picture on the iPad.


----------



## mborner

Not sure how you'd impliment them into iRule but you could just duplicate the motions that you would use on the Directv remote:


Press and hold the replay button for 3 seconds to return to the beginning.

Press and hold the advance button for 3 seconds to advance to the end.

Press and hold the play button for slow motion.


It looks like you've created you GUI in landscape but if you haven't created a portrait version, keep orientation lock "on".


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure how you'd impliment them into iRule but you could just duplicate the motions that you would use on the Directv remote:
> 
> 
> Press and hold the replay button for 3 seconds to return to the beginning.
> 
> Press and hold the advance button for 3 seconds to advance to the end.
> 
> Press and hold the play button for slow motion.
> 
> 
> It looks like you've created you GUI in landscape but if you haven't created a portrait version, keep orientation lock "on".



Thanks.

Had Directv for years and never used those commands, never used the original remote either lol.

Not sure if I can duplicate a 3 second hold via the network commands.

Update figured out the commands.

Use the replay, advance and play commands but add the following to the end: &hold=keyDown


The issue with the picture is when you do a screen capture it always stores it in portrait mode, I can email it to myself and rotate then send back. Just wondered if there was a way to rotate on the iPad.


----------



## Kathy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20290631
> 
> 
> I agree completely. I began working on my interface this weekend. While I believe I've made pretty good progress it could have been faster. Thanks to some great help on this forum I've done quite a bit.
> 
> 
> A manual would benefit us, the users, and iRule:
> 
> 
> Although I am a newbie I have begun to make notes. I can't make any promises, but I'd like to work on putting this manual together. However, I would need a lot of help from others, especially with the equipment codes. This will need to be a joint effort.
> 
> 
> I envision a living type of document. It could include a downloadable PDF, but also a web version, as well as downloadable codes so one could use them in their interface. Perhaps some one from iRule is watching and could provide a website for a user's community. What are y'alls thoughts?
> 
> 
> Jeff



Jeff,

Oh how I wish someone would put a manual together. The thread is somewhat useless as there just is not enough time in the day to read all the posts to find out what you need. I even downloaded the entire thread and started cutting & pasting by category, so I could refer back to it.


However, a manual is so needed. Here a few things I would like to see:

- Where to begin. For me I began by downloading the default GUI for my iPad2.

- How to create buttons

- How to modify buttons - I want to change the buttons on the default interface; change HTPC to Panasonic, change Roku to Denon, and XBMC/Boxee to Wii.

- How to use links

- Where to find shared backgrounds: I would like to find Jim Clamage's DirecTV Reomote background.

- How to create Macros


I was able to program my Pronto remote, and later my Home Theater Master URC-850 by downloading various users Device Configuration files and modifying my setup. So, it only makes sense to me that I should be able to figure out iRule. But, honestly I am really struggling.


I would even appreciate if you would send my what you have assembled in a PDF file.


Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## anmg

I can't get the bright or dim hex codes to work for x-10 ir543 (lighting). I used the ir543 JU user divice codes in irule. On, off works fine. I tried setting up a macro doing the light number, then a delay, then bright or dim. I also tried a separate number button and bright button, still no go. Any tips??


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kathy* /forum/post/20313643
> 
> 
> Oh how I wish someone would put a manual together.



A manual would be nice, but did you look at all the tutorials ?


----------



## Rew452

Need some Help!


I have a iTack and have the following equipment to control.

My activities are:


1. Comcast DCX3400

2. Comcast DCX3400

3. HTPC

4. HD DVD

5. WDLive +


The Comcast boxes only have one ir code-set so I need to have them on separate channels on the iTach so I can control one or the other and not both at the same time.


Yet when I setup the iTach gateway it only allows you to use the device on one channel not on two.


Is there a work around? Or different way to do this?


Thanks

Rew


----------



## anmg

I have a ir learner (GC-IRL). I figured out how to get a code input form my receiver's remote but not sure what format to use. I tried hex and GC but not working. Any tips?


Thanks,

Jared


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/20314445
> 
> 
> ...The Comcast boxes only have one ir code-set so I need to have them on separate channels on the iTach so I can control one or the other and not both at the same time.
> 
> 
> Yet when I setup the iTach gateway it only allows you to use the device on one channel not on two.



I think you need to rename the device and then import it again, so you have two copies with different names. Then set up each of your Comcast boxes to use a different device.


----------



## Rew452

That makes sense but how do I add and rename a device in builder?


Rew


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20314089
> 
> 
> I can't get the bright or dim hex codes to work for x-10 ir543 (lighting). I used the ir543 JU user divice codes in irule. On, off works fine. I tried setting up a macro doing the light number, then a delay, then bright or dim. I also tried a separate number button and bright button, still no go. Any tips??



Anyone??


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/20314696
> 
> 
> That makes sense but how do I add and rename a device in builder?



Select the device in the right hand pane of Builder, then change the name under the device properties (bottom left part of the screen).


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Need some Help!
> 
> 
> I have a iTack and have the following equipment to control.
> 
> My activities are:
> 
> 
> 1. Comcast DCX3400
> 
> 2. Comcast DCX3400
> 
> 3. HTPC
> 
> 4. HD DVD
> 
> 5. WDLive +
> 
> 
> The Comcast boxes only have one ir code-set so I need to have them on separate channels on the iTach so I can control one or the other and not both at the same time.
> 
> 
> Yet when I setup the iTach gateway it only allows you to use the device on one channel not on two.
> 
> 
> Is there a work around? Or different way to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



If your htpc is running windows media center then use mcecontroller to control it. Make sure your htpc has a static ip and you will have no problems.


----------



## dmorse4765

I need help. I am using an iMac with a airport extreme for my wireless. When I search with iRule and my iPad to find a gateway for my GC 100-12 it comes back with a address of 10.0.1.32. I read in an earlier post that there is no way to connect to a 192.169.1.xxx. Is there something I am doing wrong in the setup. I have messed and read about this most of a day with no luck. All answers appreciated.


Dmorse


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I need help. I am using an iMac with a airport extreme for my wireless. When I search with iRule and my iPad to find a gateway for my GC 100-12 it comes back with a address of 10.0.1.32. I read in an earlier post that there is no way to connect to a 192.169.1.xxx. Is there something I am doing wrong in the setup. I have messed and read about this most of a day with no luck. All answers appreciated.
> 
> 
> Dmorse



I have a similar setup with an Airport Extreme and an iMac and MacMini. I have no issues with connecting and my ip address shows something in the 10.0.1.xx range. What exactly is the problem you're having?


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20316354
> 
> 
> I have a similar setup with an Airport Extreme and an iMac and MacMini. I have no issues with connecting and my ip address shows something in the 10.0.1.xx range. What exactly is the problem you're having?



I get no connection at all to the builder or GC 100. I have made a couple panels and can't find them on irule. The beacon on all of the default pages is white indicating no connection. I am lost and the online tutorial leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20314853
> 
> 
> Select the device in the right hand pane of Builder, then change the name under the device properties (bottom left part of the screen).



Thanks! That worked and after some cleanup have seperate control.


Rew


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I get no connection at all to the builder or GC 100. I have made a couple panels and can't find them on irule. The beacon on all of the default pages is white indicating no connection. I am lost and the online tutorial leaves a lot to be desired.



Just some simple things first:


Have you set up the gateway? In your case the GC-100, may need setup through it's webserver page. I'm not familiar with those as I've got an iTach. Even the GC-100 may be able to be setup through the Gateway link in the iRule app. It's at the bottom, click it and then you get a list of gateway options. Click edit and then add your GC-100. The app should pick up the GC-100 if the network is running right. Sounds like you may have done that as you already know the ip address.


Have you checked to see if you've assigned the right username and password to iRule? Sounds idiotic but maybe you didn't assign it correctly.


What happens when you hit the sync button in iRule? Does anything happen?


Did you save your panels in the builder? I don't know if it saves automatically or not, but maybe they never were saved.


Erik


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20316541
> 
> 
> Just some simple things first:
> 
> 
> Have you set up the gateway? In your case the GC-100, may need setup through it's webserver page. I'm not familiar with those as I've got an iTach. Even the GC-100 may be able to be setup through the Gateway link in the iRule app. It's at the bottom, click it and then you get a list of gateway options. Click edit and then add your GC-100. The app should pick up the GC-100 if the network is running right. Sounds like you may have done that as you already know the ip address.
> 
> 
> Have you checked to see if you've assigned the right username and password to iRule? Sounds idiotic but maybe you didn't assign it correctly.
> 
> 
> What happens when you hit the sync button in iRule? Does anything happen?
> 
> 
> Did you save your panels in the builder? I don't know if it saves automatically or not, but maybe they never were saved.
> 
> 
> Erik



I did save the panels in irule. It did find the GC 100 with the 10.0.1.xx ip. When I sync it says sync was successful.When I go to the panels page it shows the default panels and the beacon in the lower right corner stays white. But not any of the 2 panels I saved show up. Thanks for the help so far. and yes I am using the correct username and password. At the beginning after I installed irule builder I had to email support to transfer my license to my gmail account because it kept telling me I was on a trial version. Since then everything has been ok except for this connection problem. I did make my panels in landscape mode if it would make a difference.


----------



## joeydrunk

Does anybody know wich IR receiver hole on my avr my blaster goes to? I have an Onkyo txnr 1008. On the right side in the back there are two holes one says "IR in" the other says "IR out." On the left side of the machine in the back there is a hole the exact same size that say "RI" on the side of the hole and underneath says "remote control." Does anybody know wich one it is and what the others would be for? My avr is hard to get to and I would only like to attempt once.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody know wich IR receiver hole on my avr my blaster goes to? I have an Onkyo txnr 1008. On the right side in the back there are two holes one says "IR in" the other says "IR out." On the left side of the machine in the back there is a hole the exact same size that say "RI" on the side of the hole and underneath says "remote control." Does anybody know wich one it is and what the others would be for? My avr is hard to get to and I would only like to attempt once.



Nevermind, I missed it in the guide. RI stands for Remote Interactive and is used for linking Onkyo brand devices together for multiple device control. So I assume I will put it in the "IR in" hole. Does anybody know how the IR out would be used?


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20316299
> 
> 
> I need help. I am using an iMac with a airport extreme for my wireless. When I search with iRule and my iPad to find a gateway for my GC 100-12 it comes back with a address of 10.0.1.32. I read in an earlier post that there is no way to connect to a 192.169.1.xxx. Is there something I am doing wrong in the setup. I have messed and read about this most of a day with no luck. All answers appreciated.



You've left out some information.


Why are you concerned about connecting to a 192.169.1.xxx address? Is that the address of your computer?


If so, does your computer talk to anything ELSE on your network? Are you able to access the Internet? (And how do you connect to the Internet? Though a cable or DSL modem connected via IP? Or connected to your computer via USB?


The reason I ask this is if that is your computer's address, it's a "self assigned" address. It means your computer couldn't contact a DHCP server to get an address, so it gave it and assigned itself one.


How is the GC-100 set up? For a static IP address? Or DHCP? If it's DHCP, then since it has an address, it appears your network is 10.0.1.xxx. (Home networks don't HAVE to be 192.168.1.xxx - that's just the way many routers are configured by default).


IF the GC-100 used DHCP, then it seems that it and your router are probably working just fine, but there is some problem with your computer accessing the network.


I am guessing here, because you have left us with a lot of blanks to fill-in.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/20317677
> 
> 
> You've left out some information.
> 
> 
> Why are you concerned about connecting to a 192.169.1.xxx address? Is that the address of your computer?
> 
> 
> If so, does your computer talk to anything ELSE on your network? Are you able to access the Internet? (And how do you connect to the Internet? Though a cable or DSL modem connected via IP? Or connected to your computer via USB?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask this is if that is your computer's address, it's a "self assigned" address. It means your computer couldn't contact a DHCP server to get an address, so it gave it and assigned itself one.
> 
> 
> How is the GC-100 set up? For a static IP address? Or DHCP? If it's DHCP, then since it has an address, it appears your network is 10.0.1.xxx. (Home networks don't HAVE to be 192.168.1.xxx - that's just the way many routers are configured by default).
> 
> 
> IF the GC-100 used DHCP, then it seems that it and your router are probably working just fine, but there is some problem with your computer accessing the network.
> 
> 
> I am guessing here, because you have left us with a lot of blanks to fill-in.



There was a typo it should have said .168 not 9. I am using a dsl modem and then to the airport extreme with cat 5. Everything else works fine,I can access internet from the ipad. It is configured DHCP. I am using the latest update of Safari 5.0.5. Everything else works fine. I do have a 5 port hub behind all the equipment and seems to be working fine as I recently updated oppo firmware. I have 3 ir devices and 2 serial devices. I will try to swap the cable from the GC 100 to another port and see if it makes any difference. The GC gateway does find 10.0.1.34 I have a patch cord from the airport extreme to the hub behind the equip. Thanks much for the reply


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/20317438
> 
> 
> Does anybody know wich IR receiver hole on my avr my blaster goes to? I have an Onkyo txnr 1008. On the right side in the back there are two holes one says "IR in" the other says "IR out." On the left side of the machine in the back there is a hole the exact same size that say "RI" on the side of the hole and underneath says "remote control." Does anybody know wich one it is and what the others would be for? My avr is hard to get to and I would only like to attempt once.



By "blaster" you don't mean the IR emitter do you? That doesn't plug into the IR input jack on the back of the receiver. If you want to connect there you just need a straight cable (3.5mm mono plug on both ends).


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20317811
> 
> 
> There was a typo it should have said .168 not 9. I am using a dsl modem and then to the airport extreme with cat 5. Everything else works fine,I can access internet from the ipad. It is configured DHCP. I am using the latest update of Safari 5.0.5. Everything else works fine. I do have a 5 port hub behind all the equipment and seems to be working fine as I recently updated oppo firmware. I have 3 ir devices and 2 serial devices. I will try to swap the cable from the GC 100 to another port and see if it makes any difference. The GC gateway does find 10.0.1.34 I have a patch cord from the airport extreme to the hub behind the equip. Thanks much for the reply



I also tried the Chrome browser and switched ethernet cable,no luck.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By "blaster" you don't mean the IR emitter do you? That doesn't plug into the IR input jack on the back of the receiver. If you want to connect there you just need a straight cable (3.5mm mono plug on both ends).



That's what I meant, the 3.5 mm male to male cable.


----------



## ekkoville

Question: after you create or import a custom button, how do you overlay text on it. The label function doesn't seem to be the right way.


----------



## snodric

I've been trying to get my DCT 8416 Motorola Shaw Cable Box to 'skip' ahead 2 minutes using the codes from one of the Motorola devices. No luck so far. I've had to make a macro where I repeat the 30-second 'skip' ahead four times and it is not always accurate (sometimes only skips ahead 1 1/2 minutes instead of 2 minutes). Does anyone have a 2 minute skip-ahead code that is working that I can try?


Brian


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20319272
> 
> 
> Question: after you create or import a custom button, how do you overlay text on it. The label function doesn't seem to be the right way.



You would add the text to the button when you created it. IOW, you would import the button with the text already on it.


----------



## Jim Clamage

Originally Posted by ekkoville

Question: after you create or import a custom button, how do you overlay text on it. The label function doesn't seem to be the right way.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20320055
> 
> 
> You would add the text to the button when you created it. IOW, you would import the button with the text already on it.



For the "button challenged" you can use a blank iRule button and use an iRule label to put text next to it in your layout.


You can also assign a device command directly to a label and go without a button altogether.


I tried both methods but was ultimately not happy with the results and took some time to learn enough to make my own buttons with text in Photoshop.


----------



## Glimmie

How do you save or archive panels for potential future re-use? I have a panel with a lot of work in it I want save before I do extensive modifications to it. I think you can store it as an invisible panel but that eats up memory in the IPAD.


I simply want to store it off line and perhaps bring it back in the future. Or is this one of the "can't do's" with a cloud hosted developement system?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you save or archive panels for potential future re-use? I have a panel with a lot of work in it I want save before I do extensive modifications to it. I think you can store it as an invisible panel but that eats up memory in the IPAD.
> 
> 
> I simply want to store it off line and perhaps bring it back in the future. Or is this one of the "can't do's" with a cloud hosted developement system?



I think the amount of space taken up would be tiny. I have a 3rd zone layout hidden in my system currently as I have not run the wiring yet tp that area of my home. But I wanted to copy the layout without commands to save time down the road and keep a consistant look.


Unless your hidden panel has an enormous amount of pages I can't see this being an issue.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you save or archive panels for potential future re-use? I have a panel with a lot of work in it I want save before I do extensive modifications to it. I think you can store it as an invisible panel but that eats up memory in the IPAD.
> 
> 
> I simply want to store it off line and perhaps bring it back in the future. Or is this one of the "can't do's" with a cloud hosted developement system?



You can backup your setup as a file stored on your computer. You'll find the option under "file" in the top left corner of the builder.


----------



## .Capstone

I have seen some posts regarding "button making" that refer to 'paint.net' as a great software for helping to create buttons for free. From what I can tell this is only Windows compatible.


Does anyone out there have any ideas for making buttons on a MAC in a relatively economic/easy manner?


Thanks.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20323003
> 
> 
> I have seen some posts regarding "button making" that refer to 'paint.net' as a great software for helping to create buttons for free. From what I can tell this is only Windows compatible.
> 
> 
> Does anyone out there have any ideas for making buttons on a MAC in a relatively economic/easy manner?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I second other's vote for The Gimp. It's free, it's quite comprehensive, runs on Windows, OSX, or Linux, and accepts Photoshop plugins. The latter is a biggie.


You can easily find tutorials on making buttons in The Gimp. It's really not a big deal - a small number of steps. I really don't see a need for special "button making" software.


----------



## dink

are there any people in here that do programming for irule for a fee?


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/20323098
> 
> 
> I second other's vote for The Gimp. It's free, it's quite comprehensive, runs on Windows, OSX, or Linux, and accepts Photoshop plugins. The latter is a biggie.
> 
> 
> You can easily find tutorials on making buttons in The Gimp. It's really not a big deal - a small number of steps. I really don't see a need for special "button making" software.



jtara,


Thanks for the advice. I'll check "The Gimp" out.


----------



## Kathy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20314201
> 
> 
> A manual would be nice, but did you look at all the tutorials ?



Yes, I did look at all the tutorials, but not the advanced ones. Based upon your comment I will read them again. I sent Itai an email suggesting that it would be helpful to know the order in which you should read and work on the tutorials. Like Step 1, Step 2, Step 3, etc.


Obviously, it must be easier for many of you to understand. However, I also see posts for people offering to pay someone to set up their system, so I do not believe I am only one that does not understand how to get this thing up and running.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been trying to get my DCT 8416 Motorola Shaw Cable Box to 'skip' ahead 2 minutes using the codes from one of the Motorola devices. No luck so far. I've had to make a macro where I repeat the 30-second 'skip' ahead four times and it is not always accurate (sometimes only skips ahead 1 1/2 minutes instead of 2 minutes). Does anyone have a 2 minute skip-ahead code that is working that I can try?
> 
> 
> Brian



Try playing around with the length of the delay in between the repeated commands. Generally the longer the delay the greater the likelihood of successful repetition.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20323913
> 
> 
> Try playing around with the length of the delay in between the repeated commands. Generally the longer the delay the greater the likelihood of successful repetition.



Thanks lloydus - I've been trying every combination and permutation of delays (even trying .2 then .3. then .4 between each 30 second code). The problem is that I can't seem to get it to be consistent at 2 minutes in total (sometimes it is 2 minutes, sometimes 1 minute and 30 seconds). Also, when you start increasing the delays significantly, the result is that you end up going beyond the 2 minutes by a few seconds and into the show... Anyway, I'll keep testing and report back. Even if someone has the 2 minute code, it may be that Shaw Cable has un-enabled that code from the actual pvr box


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20323003
> 
> 
> I have seen some posts regarding "button making" that refer to 'paint.net' as a great software for helping to create buttons for free. From what I can tell this is only Windows compatible.
> 
> 
> Does anyone out there have any ideas for making buttons on a MAC in a relatively economic/easy manner?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yes. http://glassybuttons.com/glassy.php 


Rish


----------



## jagphys90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kathy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did look at all the tutorials, but not the advanced ones. Based upon your comment I will read them again. I sent Itai an email suggesting that it would be helpful to know the order in which you should read and work on the tutorials. Like Step 1, Step 2, Step 3, etc.
> 
> 
> Obviously, it must be easier for many of you to understand. However, I also see posts for people offering to pay someone to set up their system, so I do not believe I am only one that does not understand how to get this thing up and running.



I am working on putting a manual/web site/wiki for a more comprehensive set of instructions. I was busy this weekend with my son's five soccer games, but will hopefully be able to put some time into it. I agree that getting started can be a little intimidating. However, once you have it figured out it is a very nice system.


Jeff


----------



## jagphys90

Is there a photoshop repository of buttons somewhere on the web? I've looked through the users gallery and so many buttons look the same except for the text I started thinking that there may be somewhere I can download the photoshop files.


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## lilwheezy75

i tried to create a function that if i pressed a button in iRule it would load Media Browser on my computer from either the desktop or within media center.


There was a link that created a Media Browser desktop shortcut and it would boot right into media browser and Irules Customer Service sent me a .URL that i should have been able to put into the commands and would boot that shortcut i created but i keep getting a error that says it cannot boot from outside media center... even if im in media center.


How can i edit or create that URL file that they sent me and see if i can fix it and boot into Media Browser and essentially create macros from there?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dink* /forum/post/20323260
> 
> 
> are there any people in here that do programming for irule for a fee?



People like myself do it. Itai will tell you that I am at the top of his list of people to recommend. PM me for a cost estimate if you would like.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kathy* /forum/post/20323513
> 
> 
> Yes, I did look at all the tutorials, but not the advanced ones. Based upon your comment I will read them again. I sent Itai an email suggesting that it would be helpful to know the order in which you should read and work on the tutorials. Like Step 1, Step 2, Step 3, etc.
> 
> 
> Obviously, it must be easier for many of you to understand. However, I also see posts for people offering to pay someone to set up their system, so I do not believe I am only one that does not understand how to get this thing up and running.



It is not the fact that it is difficult but the fact that it takes time. And to some people their time is more important than paying someone to get the job done and get it done right. I do programming for a couple of dealers and distributors as well as individuals to whom the rate that I charge is more than reasonable due to convenience that iRule provides and cost savings.


Alex



Alex


----------



## gearnet

I'd to control my denon AVR-4311 from my GC IP2IR.


Could you tell me if I can connect directly the IP2IR (or my Xantech block) to the "Remote control Jack" at the back of the denon?



Thanks in advance.


Jean-Claude


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gearnet* /forum/post/20327705
> 
> 
> I'd to control my denon AVR-4311 from my GC IP2IR.
> 
> 
> Could you tell me if I can connect directly the IP2IR (or my Xantech block) to the "Remote control Jack" at the back of the denon?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Jean-Claude



Hi Jean-Claude,


AVR-4311 is IP controllable so you can just connect the Ethernet jack into the back of it and send commands directly to it without the need for a GC unit. When 2 way feedback is enabled in iRule you will get that over Ethernet with the 4311.



Alex


----------



## gearnet

Thanks Alex,


I know that and I did .

But in fact the connection is in the Telnet mode and some problems (the AVR freeze) occurs when using 2 devices (iPhone + iPad).


So I came back to IR (IP2IR + Xantech block).


Jean-Claude


----------



## A-V

Does anyone know how where to get default ipad background (and all other) images in file format so I can edit them in photoshop? How can I save the pictures in libraries to my disk?


----------



## barrygordon

Well I just got back from a wedding in CA, actually a wedding that was so over the top it is embarrasing to talk about it. Before the bride and groom came down to the marriage canopy, Chris Botti Played Hallelulah with a full symphony orchestra as background. Then Chris Botti played and Sting sang for the couples first dance, and since it was the brides birthday also, Gwen Steffani sang Happy Birthday. There was an interesting collection of people in attendance.


Now for more mundane things. I discovered a little device from a company called Simerec which you can find on the web. They make a little 110 volt relay device that can be controlled by two IR signals to perform Relay on and Relay off. The unit costs less than $60 and comes preprogrammed for a harmony remote using the group 50 / sub group 0 of a Xantech CC12 relay device.


Well thought out design. A base module with a short power cord (6") and 110V receptacle that you can mount on a wall or just bury. A stereo jack that takes a small postage stamp size remote unit over a 6 foot cable. The remote unit is an IR receiver, Power indicator (green LED), and a manual control push button. The little remote unit is also a Learner so you can teach it any two IR codes for it to use. I am now using to control the theater's control PC's Monitor since the Nvidia graphics system does not like to do the windows API for monitor on and off.


It is suitable to act as an IR controlled power dongle for just about anything that you want to fully power off. Xantech equivalent about 3x the price


----------



## barrygordon

Jean-Claude, Try it. Normally a mono jack but a stereo jack should not hurt. Very low probablity that you can hurt anything, it will either work or not. First use an emitter so you know it works that way, then cable it direct.


----------



## IGO2XS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20328054
> 
> 
> Well I just got back from a wedding in CA, actually a wedding that was so over the top it is embarrasing to talk about it. Before the bride and groom came down to the marriage canopy, Chris Botti Played Hallelulah with a full symphony orchestra as background. Then Chris Botti played and Sting sang for the couples first dance, and since it was the brides birthday also, Gwen Steffani sang Happy Birthday. There was an interesting collection of people in attendance.



Wow Barry that is far out. Guess they weren't serving cocktail wieners and passing around jello shots. Sounds like a blast....hope you got some autographs.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I just got back from a wedding in CA, actually a wedding that was so over the top it is embarrasing to talk about it. Before the bride and groom came down to the marriage canopy, Chris Botti Played Hallelulah with a full symphony orchestra as background. Then Chris Botti played and Sting sang for the couples first dance, and since it was the brides birthday also, Gwen Steffani sang Happy Birthday. There was an interesting collection of people in attendance.



Man, sounds like a Charlie Sheen gig....Winning!!


----------



## ekkoville

For those interested in using multitasking on the iPhone, iPad, or iPod with iRule and Sonos, things got a lot better today. Previously it seemed that the Sonos app would close the connection and forget your last position. IOW, after some time it would have to restart when you returned to the app. After today's update to the app and the players, the app returns exactly where I left it. So, until there is control from something other than the Sonos app, the multitasking works very quickly now.


Erik


----------



## joeydrunk

Has anyone tried imastercontrol, how does it compare?


----------



## gearnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20328072
> 
> 
> Jean-Claude, Try it. Normally a mono jack but a stereo jack should not hurt. Very low probablity that you can hurt anything, it will either work or not. First use an emitter so you know it works that way, then cable it direct.



Barry,


Thanks a lot, it works like a charm










Stereo jack from Xantech 791-44 to Denon avr-4311 "Remote control jack"


Jean-Claude


----------



## joeydrunk

Here's pronto codes and rs232 info for all makes and models.

http://www.awe-europe.com/ir_232.html


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20323003
> 
> 
> I have seen some posts regarding "button making" that refer to 'paint.net' as a great software for helping to create buttons for free. From what I can tell this is only Windows compatible.
> 
> 
> Does anyone out there have any ideas for making buttons on a MAC in a relatively economic/easy manner?



GIMP is great. As has been pointed out, there are many benefits, not the least of which is that it's free. However, it's also open source, and unfortunately looks and works the part - especially on a Mac. On OS X, it runs in an X11 window, NOT as a Cocoa (native OS X) application, so the UI is pretty clumsy.


If you don't mind spending a little money, take a look at Pixelmator . It's a native 64-bit Mac-only app, and the developer went nuts implementing native OS X technologies like Core Image, Open GL, Automator, etc. It's not nearly as full-featured as even GIMP, but it's very adequate for making nice buttons, and even has basic slicing tools (handy for making buttons). It's also very polished and made by a small independent developer (like iRule itself). It's no Photoshop, but it's not $650, either. There's a 30-day full-functioning trial available for download, and it's $60 to buy from the App Store.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/20331198
> 
> 
> GIMP is great. As has been pointed out, there are many benefits, not the least of which is that it's free. However, it's also open source, and unfortunately looks and works the part - especially on a Mac. On OS X, it runs in an X11 window, NOT as a Cocoa (native OS X) application, so the UI is pretty clumsy.
> 
> 
> If you don't mind spending a little money, take a look at Pixelmator . It's a native 64-bit Mac-only app, and the developer went nuts implementing native OS X technologies like Core Image, Open GL, Automator, etc. It's not nearly as full-featured as even GIMP, but it's very adequate for making nice buttons, and even has basic slicing tools (handy for making buttons). It's also very polished and made by a small independent developer (like iRule itself). It's no Photoshop, but it's not $650, either. There's a 30-day full-functioning trial available for download, and it's $60 to buy from the App Store.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Pixelmator is what I use on the Mac and it can be purchased on sale for $29.99. I bought it from the iTunes store at that price. Smith Micro also advertises it at that price.


I recently installed GIMP on a Windows 7 machine. It installed very easily and has a decent interface there.


----------



## SJHT

Anyone running the iRule beta that has two way communication? SJ


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/20334140
> 
> 
> Anyone running the iRule beta that has two way communication? SJ



I am. With DirecTV over IP and Onkyo/Integra. Works pretty well with Onkyo/Integra. A bit messy with DTV since their feedback protocol sucks. It requires to manually query feedback.



Alex


----------



## Scott Gammans

Three stupid newbie questions:


1. What IR flashers are compatible with the Global Cache gateways? I get the impression that the gateways do not include flashers.


2. I only have three devices I need to control via Global Cache, so I can get away with using the cheapest GC gateway, the iTach. Has anyone had any problems using the iTach with iRule?


3. Other than the iTach, three flashers, the iRule builder and of course an iPhone, is there anything else I need?


Thanks!


----------



## barrygordon

The iTach, IRRC, comes with 3 dual headed emitters


If your devices are close enough you will only need two of the three dual emitters. If you need to use all three dual emitters then you will need to to reconfigure the Blaster port so it deals with just an emitter (changes the power delivered by the port to the emitter, and is trivial to do)


The only other thing needed is time and patience


----------



## .Capstone

Thanks to everyone for the great advice on button making on a Mac. I tried out Gimp, but couldn't really find much success; I have zero experience with image editing software and Gimp felt a little "over my head". Initially, Pixelmator looks to be more user friendly for a newbie. I think I'll try the trial version.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## .Capstone

I'm hoping someone out there can provide a little insight to a newbie on some of my "macro button" programming.


I am getting a lot of inconsistency with the following set of commands: "TV Power On", "Delay (1.5)", "Cable Power Toggle", "Delay (16.0)", "TV Input HDMI 1". The main issue is the Cable Power Toggle. Sometimes it just doesn't work.


I don't really understand the need to have delays between commands for different components (i.e. between my television and my cable box). Wouldn't the iTachIP2IR send these commands simultaneously through their respective different channels via the IR emitter? (my TV is channel 1 and my cable box is channel 2 on the iTach) Why the need for a delay?


Furthermore, some of my other components (Blu Ray and Apple TV), don't require nearly as long of a delay between "TV Power On" and their own "On" command. My Blu Ray works with only a 0.3 delay between "TV Power On" and "Blu Ray Power On". Also, in the Blu Ray macro command the final delay before the HDMI input only needs to be 12.0 instead of 16.0. I just don't understand this.


Even more puzzling to me, this same set of commands works differently on my iPhone versus my iPad (iPhone only needs 0.8 delay between the TV and Cable Box, while the iPad's magic number is 1.5 delay between the TV and Cable Box).


Is there something I'm doing incorrectly here? Is there a general rule of thumb for delays between different components? Or is it just a giant trial and error with a lot of inconsistency?


note - the problem is not the fact that the cable box is already "On" when the macro command is pressed, thus turning "Off" with the "power toggle code". Also, "power toggle" is all that's available on my AT&T UVerse..no "power on" or "power off" codes by the great AT&T. Believe me, I'd have DirectTV if I could (not available in my home).


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20337223
> 
> 
> I don't really understand the need to have delays between commands for different components (i.e. between my television and my cable box). Wouldn't the iTachIP2IR send these commands simultaneously through their respective different channels via the IR emitter? (my TV is channel 1 and my cable box is channel 2 on the iTach) Why the need for a delay?



Using a standard hand held remote, you have built in delays as your fingers can't move all that fast. A computer on OTOH can send multiple commands very rapidly, in microseconds. So depending on how the component's IR receiving software is written, they may be banking on the "finger delays" to service other computing needs of the device - like read the track position on a DVD. Some manufactures may buffer or store the in coming IR commands and get back to the list later, later being a few microseconds. But then that buffer can be overflowed too as there is no standard for it's capacity. Some components may just ignore and lose commands that are sent in too fast as that can't really ever happen anyway on a hand held remote. And yet some may give full attention to the IR receiver and need no delays inserted.


This is why delays are needed in third party automation systems and why there is no consistancy. Many devices are designed for human key entry on the remote and can't handle the rapid fire command sequence spit out by a computer.


----------



## barrygordon

You have brougt up a complicated issue.


First of all your cable box. Why turn it off at all? It makes almost no difference in power consumption unless you are fully powering it off (not standby, but OFF) at which time it better not be a DVR. My cable boxes are always on, however I do have a button to toggle their power (there are no discrete on or off on my cable boxes) just in case they were off due to some action by the cable company. If the box is a DVR it always comes up after a power loss/restore as ON. If it is a non DVR it comes up as Off after a power loss/recovery; but that may only be valid for my set of cable boxes. All macro sequences assume the cable boxes to be on.


Between two different boxes (e.g. TV and AV processor) there should never be a delay needed.


Now for IR: An IR stream has as its last timing item on off time. It is really not needed if another command is not immediately coming to the same component as the idle state of the IR emitter is off. It is needed to guarantee that the transmitter of IR (iTACH or whatever) does not start another transmission before the component has had a chance to process the first transmission of a series, unless as glimmie pointed out it is a a command that starts an extended sequence. This value is normally specified in the IR protocol documents for the device as the off value of the final burst pair (a burst pair is an on timing value and an off timing value). In theory, if the correct final off time is specified there should never be a need to have any delay between successive IR transmissions to the same device. Also remember that there is an inherent delay (irule-iPad-Wifi-Router/Switch-iTach) for every transmission which should be very short but . . .


In theory, theory and practice are close together, however in practice theory and practice are often far apart. Ergo some times you need to play around with delays. There is no definitive statement as to what is needed.


In my system, where a PC does the actual transmission to the iTach I have no added delays after any IR commands. I do have proper use of feedback for those devices that use RS232 and need a delay until ready such as with a power on sequence. The inherent delay (irule-ipad-wifi-router-switch-PC) probably introduces enough inherent delay for all cases of IR in my theater so I just may be "lucky", but prefer to believe I designed it properly.


I have never had to add a delay for two commands to the same device if one of them was not a power on.


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20337273
> 
> 
> Using a standard hand held remote, you have built in delays as your fingers can't move all that fast. A computer on OTOH can send multiple commands very rapidly, in microseconds. So depending on how the component's IR receiving software is written, they may be banking on the "finger delays" to service other computing needs of the device - like read the track position on a DVD. Some manufactures may buffer or store the in coming IR commands and get back to the list later, later being a few microseconds. But then that buffer can be overflowed too as there is no standard for it's capacity. Some components may just ignore and lose commands that are sent in too fast as that can't really ever happen anyway on a hand held remote. And yet some may give full attention to the IR receiver and need no delays inserted.
> 
> 
> This is why delays are needed in third party automation systems and why there is no consistancy. Many devices are designed for human key entry on the remote and can't handle the rapid fire command sequence spit out by a computer.



Glimmie,


Thanks for the great info!


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20337348
> 
> 
> You have brougt up a complicated issue.
> 
> 
> First of all your cable box. Why turn it off at all? It makes almost no difference in power consumption unless you are fully powering it off (not standby, but OFF) at which time it better not be a DVR. My cable boxes are always on, however I do have a button to toggle their power (there are no discrete on or off on my cable boxes) just in case they were off due to some action by the cable company. If the box is a DVR it always comes up after a power loss/restore as ON. If it is a non DVR it comes up as Off after a power loss/recovery; but that may only be valid for my set of cable boxes. All macro sequences assume the cable boxes to be on.
> 
> 
> Between two different boxes (e.g. TV and AV processor) there should never be a delay needed.
> 
> 
> Now for IR: An IR stream has as its last timing item on off time. It is really not needed if another command is not immediately coming to the same component as the idle state of the IR emitter is off. It is needed to guarantee that the transmitter of IR (iTACH or whatever) does not start another transmission before the component has had a chance to process the first transmission of a series, unless as glimmie pointed out it is a a command that starts an extended sequence. This value is normally specified in the IR protocol documents for the device as the off value of the final burst pair (a burst pair is an on timing value and an off timing value). In theory, if the correct final off time is specified there should never be a need to have any delay between successive IR transmissions to the same device. Also remember that there is an inherent delay (irule-iPad-Wifi-Router/Switch-iTach) for every transmission which should be very short but . . .
> 
> 
> In theory, theory and practice are close together, however in practice theory and practice are often far apart. Ergo some times you need to play around with delays. There is no definitive statement as to what is needed.
> 
> 
> In my system, where a PC does the actual transmission to the iTach I have no added delays after any IR commands. I do have proper use of feedback for those devices that use RS232 and need a delay until ready such as with a power on sequence. The inherent delay (irule-ipad-wifi-router-switch-PC) probably introduces enough inherent delay for all cases of IR in my theater so I just may be "lucky", but prefer to believe I designed it properly.
> 
> 
> I have never had to add a delay for two commands to the same device if one of them was not a power on.



Barry,


Your reputation proceeds you. I feel fortunate to have been chosen to have my question addressed by you. You have really taken me to school here.


First off, thank you for pointing out what I should’ve already done; the cable box/dvr should always be on. I always assumed that leaving it ON would increase my power consumption, but now that I think about it, this makes no sense; it’s a DVR, and therefore always in standby mode anyway.


To clarify a few things:


No delay is needed when the macro is between two different components (i.e. TV and Blu Ray)? If I wanted a macro that turned my TV “on” and my Blu Ray “on”, I wouldn’t need anything more than the two “Power On” codes for those respective devices? No delay in between them? This is what I always assumed, but when I first set up my system, I began with the cable box and encountered the problem. Following that, I just assumed all macro commands needed a delay (even those going to different components).


Taking the above a step further, I realize that if I wanted to switch the TV to the correct HDMI input as part of the macro, there would need to be a delay for the amount of time it took for the actual TV to turn on (approx 12 seconds on my Samsung). What if I wanted a macro that took into account my TV may already be on (i.e. I’m watching my cable/dvr) and I want to switch to the Blu Ray. I don’t want to wait the 12 seconds for the “Input HDMI 2” code. In my mind the following macro would take care of this - “TV Power On”, “Blu Ray On”, “TV Input HDMI 2”, “Delay 12.0”, “TV Input HDMI 2”. This way, the TV can be on or off, and the code is handled properly regardless. Do I need any other delays?


Finally, you said in your system there are no delays between two commands when going to the same device. Just out of curiosity, how did you accomplish favorite channel buttons? In my system I’ve had to put the delay at 0.5 in order for the channels to work every time. Anything less and a number or two gets left out.


From someone with no experience in this arena, I really appreciate your insight, Barry.


----------



## barrygordon

.capstone, Thanks for the kind words.


As long as they are 2 different components a correct IR stream, even if the terminating off time is too short, will work. your example of the TV and the BR is correct. No delay should be needed. Then again, theory vs practice


Instead of delays one can adjust the final off time of the IR pattern but that is not possible with the internal iRule data base codes.


I currently have no delays but as I said the inherent delay of PC to iTach to DVR is there and may be adding just enough additional delay. I do have the last off time at the speced value so it should be correct. The PC looks up the code number and decides what digits to send to the iTach. If it is less than 4 digits it adds a cursor select to complete the number and avoid a delay on the part of the DVR. The final off times of the digits in the iRule data base (assuming that is what you are using) might be too short requiring an additional delay.


In my theater as soon as you hit the button that says startup, it always turns on the AV processor and the Projector. It uses 2-way RS232 for those so it knows when they are fully powered up and ready for the next command. My logic is that you can't watch or hear anything without those two devices being on. Turning on the AVP turns on the Audio Power amp with a 12 volt trigger. You could do the same thing with just a delay for the TV (assuming you do not use an AVP) and then no delays would be required as you switched components. Some people turn every thing on at startup. The power consumption of modern electronics is very low, and most of them are in standby anyways otherwise you could not use IR to "turn them on", (actually go from standby to ready as they are always on to some degree).


It might be in your situation just the BR player so I would turn it on at startup even if I was not going to use it. I suspect it takes the TV a lot longer to power up than the BR.


If the Theater is being used for music it just turns on the AVP, not the projector. It does this by getting a message from the Logitech Transporter which handles music in the theater. If you the want to watch TV you hit start as usual. The Transporter is turned off, the AVP and PJ are turned on, but the wait delay for the AVP will be 0 as it will state it is already on. 2-way control is really very nice!


Getting back to your original post, I only use one channel of the iTach which feeds a Xantech amplified connecting block so all iTach IR is forced to be sequential. The PC sends the iTach the TCP command string and then waits for the completion response. I am sure iRule does it the same way so macros will alwqys me "Serialized"


The need for different timing values iPad vs iPhone is indicative of dealys being needed because the final off times of the IR patterns are too short, The iPad has a faster processor so it might need a longer delay to account for its faster processing of the macro sequence.


----------



## mborner

For what it's worth, I have to have delays bewteen macro commands, even between different components. Before my TV will do anything, there must me a delay of at least 2.5 seconds before the issued command. I'm talking macros only. It doesn't bother me, and everything works flawlessly.


----------



## jweitzman

Considering iRule for my new home theater, but I have a ( perhaps obvious) question about gateway setup. Do you need a separate serial port for each device to be controlled via RS232? if I have 4 or more components to control, do I need 3 GC or iTachs? Or is there some sort of serial hub that can be used? Yes, I could use IR wherever possible, but would prefer RS232 where available. Here's my setup;

Meridian 861, Meridian HD621, Oppo BDP93, DirectTVHR-20, Panny VT30 (soon!), AppleTV, Mac Mini, Genelec amps, Velodyne subwoofer amp. Also have Lutron processor for lights and shades.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jweitzman* /forum/post/20339438
> 
> 
> Considering iRule for my new home theater, but I have a ( perhaps obvious) question about gateway setup. Do you need a separate serial port for each device to be controlled via RS232? if I have 4 or more components to control, do I need 3 GC or iTachs? Or is there some sort of serial hub that can be used? Yes, I could use IR wherever possible, but would prefer RS232 where available. Here's my setup;
> 
> Meridian 861, Meridian HD621, Oppo BDP93, DirectTVHR-20, Panny VT30 (soon!), AppleTV, Mac Mini, Genelec amps, Velodyne subwoofer amp. Also have Lutron processor for lights and shades.



The only thing that I know of is to use 2 GC-100 12 which have 2 RS232 ports each. From pure cost perspective 4 RS232 iTach devices are about the same price as 2 GC100-12s. Itai has some industrial RS232 gateway that he got to work with his setup that has a bunch of RS232 ports. He did mention that it required quiet a bit of work to get it all going though.


Alex



Alex


----------



## barrygordon

Yes there are other devicves with multiple ports being used. Search this thread for digiport or digi port


----------



## K-Wood

I'm also looking for a cost-effective way to interface with 3 serial ports (plasma, Denon 2307CI, Oppo BDP93). Should I be looking for a Digi Portserver TS 4-port model? If so, where do I find RJ45 to DB9 cables?


Or would something like the Startech 4-port RS232 Serial Over IP device work?


----------



## Scott Gammans

Searching this 271-page thread is not finding me the answer to this: What happens if iRule doesn't have the IR codes for one of my devices? With my (recently bricked) Universal Remote Control MX-3000, all I had to do was "learn" the remote for the device in question. But there's nothing that "learns" in this ecosystem... so how do you get the IR codes when they're not in iRule's database?


----------



## jweitzman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Searching this 271-page thread is not finding me the answer to this: What happens if iRule doesn't have the IR codes for one of my devices? With my (recently bricked) Universal Remote Control MX-3000, all I had to do was "learn" the remote for the device in question. But there's nothing that "learns" in this ecosystem... so how do you get the IR codes when they're not in iRule's database?



Yes, there's a learning function. If I'm reading correctly, your Global Cache should come with the hardware and iRule has learning software.


----------



## jweitzman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes there are other devicves with multiple ports being used. Search this thread for digiport or digi port



I did look at the Digiport but wasn't quite sure if it fit in or was overkill since it seems to be more for controlling serial devices remotely over an IP network. Was hoping there was something more akin to a USB hub.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for a cost-effective way to interface with 3 serial ports (plasma, Denon 2307CI, Oppo BDP93). Should I be looking for a Digi Portserver TS 4-port model? If so, where do I find RJ45 to DB9 cables?
> 
> 
> Or would something like the Startech 4-port RS232 Serial Over IP device work?



This might give you some info on your serial ports.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20340254
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for a cost-effective way to interface with 3 serial ports (plasma, Denon 2307CI, Oppo BDP93). Should I be looking for a Digi Portserver TS 4-port model? If so, where do I find RJ45 to DB9 cables?
> 
> 
> Or would something like the Startech 4-port RS232 Serial Over IP device work?



The Digi portservers (Used) are relatively cheap on eBay - http://cgi.ebay.com/Digi-PortServer-...item4158c597eb 


You can buy ready made cables ( http://cgi.ebay.com/Digi-76000645-PO...item415864b3f7 ) but it is much cheaper and easy to make your own. All you need is an ethernet patch cable (Cut off one end) and one of the crimp connectors (Either male or female) available from Mouser...


Male: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...JQMV%252b0Q%3d 


Female: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...g1v6%252ba8%3d


----------



## joeydrunk




Scott Gammans said:


> Searching this 271-page thread is not finding me the answer to this: What happens if iRule doesn't have the IR codes for one of my devices? With my (recently bricked) Universal Remote Control MX-3000, all I had to do was "learn" the remote for the device in question. But there's nothing that "learns" in this ecosystem... so how do you get the IR codes when they're not in iRule
> 
> 
> I put this on the last page, it has all the pronto codes for ever6 single command on most makes and models. http://www.awe-europe.com/ir_232.html


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeydrunk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This might give you some info on your serial ports.


 http://www.awe-europe.com/ir_232.html


----------



## aggmiami

Does anyone have detailed wiring instructions for this or some kind of diagram? I have read some people mention using only 2 lines in the CAT5/6 cable and then soldering together with an existing spliced IR emitter cable. I just wanted to get clear instructions for some longer runs that I was planning on doing.


Thx


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/20340561
> 
> 
> Does anyone have detailed wiring instructions for this or some kind of diagram? I have read some people mention using only 2 lines in the CAT5/6 cable and then soldering together with an existing spliced IR emitter cable. I just wanted to get clear instructions for some longer runs that I was planning on doing.
> 
> 
> Thx


 http://airborn.com.au/serial/rs232.html


----------



## Scott Gammans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jweitzman* /forum/post/20340350
> 
> 
> Yes, there's a learning function. If I'm reading correctly, your Global Cache should come with the hardware and iRule has learning software.



Thanks... _*totally*_ missed that.


Just as an FYI though, I went to Global Cache's website and apparently only the iTach gateways have an onboard learner:

Global Cache FAQ on learning IR codes 


I forgot that I actually have _four_ devices I need to control (preamp, TiVo, Blu-ray player and the projector), so I can't use the iTach (which only has three IR emitter ports). I'll have to use either the GC-100-12 or GC-100-18 gateway, and unfortunately those do *not* include an onboard IR learner.


Global Cache appears to have several alternatives in this scenario which are listed in the FAQ I linked above. The cheapest solution would seem to be purchasing a GC-IRL IR learner module that connects to the GC-100 via its serial port.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/20340623
> 
> 
> I forgot that I actually have _four_ devices I need to control (preamp, TiVo, Blu-ray player and the projector), so I can't use the iTach (which only has three IR emitter ports). I'll have to use either the GC-100-12 or GC-100-18 gateway, and unfortunately those do *not* include an onboard IR learner.



You can control up to 6 devices with an iTach using dual emitters. My iTach is currently controlling 4 devices.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20340254
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for a cost-effective way to interface with 3 serial ports (plasma, Denon 2307CI, Oppo BDP93). Should I be looking for a Digi Portserver TS 4-port model? If so, where do I find RJ45 to DB9 cables?



Monoprice has the best price I've seen for DB9 to RJ45 adapters ( link ), they're only 65 cents each. Then you use standard RJ45 network cables and don't need to cut or modify them. Monoprice probably has the best price for cables too.


----------



## Scott Gammans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20340686
> 
> 
> You can control up to 6 devices with an iTach using dual emitters. My iTach is currently controlling 4 devices.



Oh cool, I didn't know that there was such a thing as a dual emitter. I suppose that as long as you don't have two devices with identical codes that this wouldn't present a problem. May I ask what make and model of dual emitter you're using?


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/20341031
> 
> 
> Oh cool, I didn't know that there was such a thing as a dual emitter. I suppose that as long as you don't have two devices with identical codes that this wouldn't present a problem. May I ask what make and model of dual emitter you're using?



And if you go from the itach or GC-100 to a Xantech (or similar) amplified connecting block, you can drive even more emitters.


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20340892
> 
> 
> Monoprice has the best price I've seen for DB9 to RJ45 adapters ( link ), they're only 65 cents each. Then you use standard RJ45 network cables and don't need to cut or modify them. Monoprice probably has the best price for cables too.



Great find, thank you. I don't mind rolling my own, but how do I know how to match the pin-outs of the adaptor to the pin-outs on the Digi Portserver?


----------



## K-Wood




Valdhor said:


> The Digi portservers (Used) are relatively cheap on eBay - http://cgi.ebay.com/Digi-PortServer-...item4158c597eb
> 
> 
> Good find, thanks! At that price, I can probably afford to purchase one to experiment with. That said, it is difficult to configure the Digi Portserver as a gateway in iRule? It's not listed as a supported gateway, but others on this thread appear to have gotten it working as such.


----------



## project_x




K-Wood said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20340369
> 
> 
> The Digi portservers (Used) are relatively cheap on eBay - http://cgi.ebay.com/Digi-PortServer-...item4158c597eb
> 
> 
> Good find, thanks! At that price, I can probably afford to purchase one to experiment with. That said, it is difficult to configure the Digi Portserver as a gateway in iRule? It's not listed as a supported gateway, but others on this thread appear to have gotten it working as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a post in this thread that details the method, it is relatively simple.
Click to expand...


----------



## barrygordon

Emitters are fairly generic and come in several flavors. Single or dual, with telltales or without telltales. Telltales are visible lights that flash when the emitter sends IR.


I use Xantech emitters (Dual and single without Telltales.) but have used GC emitters (Dual with telltales) with no issues. I basically use what I have on hand.


If you have two devices that take identical codes, just make sure that you use different ports on the iTach and tape over the emitters so the device can only see its emitter.


In my theater I use two of the iTachs ports (regular not blaster). Port 1 drives a Xantech 791-44 amplified connecting block via the appropriate GC cable (IIRC, GC-CGX). The other port drives one of two DVR's. The second DVR is driven from the amplified connecting block along with all of the other devices that need IR.


It is just stupid on the part of Scientific Atlanta, Cisco and Samsung whose boxes I have used (Cable company supplied) that they don't allow for the case of two DVR's in the same room by allowing different device codes. Almost every other IR driven component I have seen does.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Gammans* /forum/post/20341031
> 
> 
> Oh cool, I didn't know that there was such a thing as a dual emitter. I suppose that as long as you don't have two devices with identical codes that this wouldn't present a problem. May I ask what make and model of dual emitter you're using?



I'm using Xantech 284D.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20341083
> 
> 
> Great find, thank you. I don't mind rolling my own, but how do I know how to match the pin-outs of the adaptor to the pin-outs on the Digi Portserver?



The pinout of your serial device's DB9 connector should be documented along with its RS-232 protocol. The DB9 pinout is pretty standard, but you need to know whether a given device requires a straight or crossover cable, and whether hardware handshaking is used. The Digi Port server will also have documentation of the pinout.


Making the first adapter can be a bit tricky, but at that price you can order extra in case of a screw up, and there's a tool that allows you to remove pins if you get it wrong. Also make sure you get the male or female version of the adapter, to match each of your devices.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20340369
> 
> 
> The Digi portservers (Used) are relatively cheap on eBay - http://cgi.ebay.com/Digi-PortServer-...item4158c597eb
> 
> 
> You can buy ready made cables ( http://cgi.ebay.com/Digi-76000645-PO...item415864b3f7 ) but it is much cheaper and easy to make your own. All you need is an ethernet patch cable (Cut off one end) and one of the crimp connectors (Either male or female) available from Mouser...
> 
> 
> Male: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...JQMV%252b0Q%3d
> 
> 
> Female: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...g1v6%252ba8%3d



Just talked with Itai, who has the Digi port, and he said to be careful about which firmware version the device has.



Alex


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20341588
> 
> 
> Just talked with Itai, who has the Digi port, and he said to be careful about which firmware version the device has.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Did he mention the software revision to look for? And why?


----------



## aggmiami




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20340597
> 
> http://airborn.com.au/serial/rs232.html



This seems more for RS232 (which is great b/c it will help for a future project)...should I just keep exploring that site? I want the CAT5/6 to simply act as the extender to IR emitters that will run from the IP2IR to each TV.


----------



## aggmiami

Anyone using a direct network connection to control either a Panasonic VT25 series plasma and U-verse DVR (Cisco)?


Also, when iRule asks for a port (while establishing the gateway) for a device like the Plasma TV above, how can you find this out? Or is it just a standard port number that is used? I can understand the IP address, but not the port.


----------



## jweitzman

I've realized that I need less serial ports than I thought, especially if I can control some devices directly via IP. I read barrygordon's excellent post ( #7702 ) about network codes and devices that are "gateways unto themselves." Don't know if there's a truly comprehensive list of those anywhere, but if a device has Network Codes in iBuilder can I assume that device can be set up as a gateway and controlled directly by iRule over IP?


Also, if a manufacturer has its own iOS app, that device should be able to be controlled by iRule over IP, right? The codes may not have been released, but in theory they are there and it's a matter of discovering them.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jweitzman* /forum/post/20341955
> 
> 
> ...if a device has Network Codes in iBuilder can I assume that device can be set up as a gateway and controlled directly by iRule over IP?



No, Network codes in Builder can also be for RS-232 (in which case "Network" just means they are sent as-is over the network to a separate gateway).



> Quote:
> Also, if a manufacturer has its own iOS app, that device should be able to be controlled by iRule over IP, right?



Maybe, but not necessarily. Even if you know the codes, iRule might not be able to handle the protocol.


----------



## Graham N

Hi,

I am after a remote control system to use with my new ipad 2 and up to two iphone 4’s. I have done some research and have the following on my shortlist, Gear 4 unity, Redeye and irule. The irule is leading the way at the moment, and I have read pages 1-100 fairly comprehensively and due to how long it has taken I then skipped from 200 to the end at a quicker pace.


This message is aimed at Itai but replies are welcome from other users.


Equipment list

Receiver Onkyo 905

Projector Sony VW90ES

TV Pioneer PDP-507XD

TV (bedroom) Panasonic 42-G10

Blu ray Oppo BDP93EU

HD DVD Toshiba HD X-E1

Sat Amstrad 1TB Sky HD

DVD recorder Sony RDR-HXD860


At the moment I am using a Harmony One which I like so am after a similar activity based system that once set up will be just as easy to operate for the whole family. I think I know what hardware I need but would like clarification or advice where I am mistaken. I apologise in advance that I have a lot of questions but a lot of them may only need a simple yes or no answer. Also they may help other beginners in the same situation as me. So thanks in advance for any answers to my questions, which I will number for ease of reply.


I would eventually like to have as much two way control as possible but will probably start with IR to keep costs down. I understand that having an RS232 port on a piece of equipment doesn’t guarantee that it will work for remote functionality both ways and in some cases not at all. e.g. my Sky HD box says the RS232 is for Sky Gnome or Gamepads etc. And my Pioneer TV says it is for factory set up. The Onkyo, Oppo, Sony PJ & Toshiba HD do mention either home automation or remote control use. I am not bothered about the Toshiba but would like the Onkyo, Oppo and Sky box to give two way control eventually. Edit: The Toshibas RS232 port is the opposite gender to the others


Q1 Can somebody confirm which of my equipment will work two way , one way or not at all with RS232.


Q2 The Onkyo, Oppo and Sony PJ each have an IR jack. Does anyone know if you can connect a double ended jack cable straight from an Itach IP2IR straight to each device instead of an emitter or blaster.


Q3 I would like to have multiple log ins. Ipad, & 1 or two iphones. I understand that the GC100 range won’t allow this but a forthcoming 200 model might, while the itach range3 will allow multiple log ins. Correct?


Q4 To get started via IR only do I only need to purchase the builder and an IP2IR. I would need to run one emitter (or jack to jack cable if possible) to the PJ as it is out of line of sight, using the other emitter and blaster for the other gear.


Q5 Do I have to buy the UK power supplies or can I use the US supplied adaptor with a plug adaptor. ( The voltages are listed for the UK, European & Australian power supplies but not if the US one is multi voltage).


Q6 Is it correct that if I want multiple log ins then I will need one IP2SR for each piece of equipment that is RS232 controllable and an IP2IR for the IR gear.


Q7 In relation to the Harmony One activities and its useful ‘Help’ button when a signal is missed. e.g If there is a problem and I press help it sends a discrete on signal to the amp etc, and then asks if the problem is solved, such as ‘is Onkyo on’, is Sky HD on’ etc. Sometimes it misses turning on the Sky box or it was already on and starting the activity turned it off. My wife finds this really useful. So the Q is, does the irule have anything similar to the Harmonys help button.


Q7 Assuming activities can work in a similar way to the Harmony can irule do the following. If I switch from ‘watch Sky on TV’ to ‘watch Blu Ray on Projector’ will the irule system turn off the TV and Sky box and turn on the PJ and Oppo. More importantly during this activity will the irule be able to change the Onkyo output from HDMI 1 to HDMI 2 (TV to PJ output ).


Q8 Jumping the gun a bit as two way is not yet available (is it?) but if I am controlling the system with the ipad and my wife makes a change with her iphone would this change show up on the ipad to keep everything in sync.


Q9 If I read it correctly one licence will cover more than one iphone as long as the layouts are the same. But what about one ipad and two iphones where the layout is different due to the larger screen. Do you need two accounts or is there now a provision for one account when using mixed ipad and iphone layouts.


Q10 I believe either gear 4 or redeye will do more than one iphone or ipad and keep things in sync by sending the signal to the device and the other iphone/ipad too so it knows what is happening. Will irule do this if using IR or IR and RS232 to kieep everything in sync.


Q11 There has been a lot of talk on keeping the iphone or ipad awake but getting the screen to go off. I understand that this is an Apple limitation. I don’t fancy having to press the home button and sliding the slider every time I want to control something. What are your thoughts on using the magnetic cover to wake up the ipad 2. It seems as if just flipping the cover open will do the job. If this is so is there a way to implement the magnetic switch into the wake up procedure. Say by having a magnetic mat to keep the ipad on so as soon as you pick it up off the mat it turns on?


Q11 I have read about interference between normal remote controls and the IR signal used by the 3D emitters whereby some users are having issues where there remote doesn’t work when the 3D transmitter is on. Anybody have any good or bad experience with irule and 3D systems?


Q12 Pricing. As I have said already I may start off with just an IR system just to see how I get on and expand to RS232 bit by bit. I wanted clarification on Itai’s post #7609 relating to the irule v2.0 and irule pro. How do you define early customers.. Very early adopters, more than six months, 12 months or is there a set date. Its just that I wouldn’t want to buy in right now and find the cost too prohibitive to upgrade to. Or will you include any purchaser who buys before the release date of these other versions. I am ready to buy now but would like some indication as to the cost of the two way upgrade if I am not eligible for it free before committing to purchase.


Didn’t want to make it unlucky with a 13th question. I apologise again for the length of this post but I have spent about 12 hours reading a lot of the other posts and viewing the video tutorials and these are the issues I would like some clarification on.


Many thanks,


Graham


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Q2 The Onkyo, Oppo and Sony PJ each have an IR jack. Does anyone know if you can connect a double ended jack cable straight from an Itach IP2IR straight to each device instead of an emitter or blaster.
> 
> 
> Q3 I would like to have multiple log ins. Ipad, & 1 or two iphones. I understand that the GC100 range won't allow this but a forthcoming 200 model might, while the itach range3 will allow multiple log ins. Correct?
> 
> 
> Q6 Is it correct that if I want multiple log ins then I will need one IP2SR for each piece of equipment that is RS232 controllable and an IP2IR for the IR gear.
> 
> 
> Q7 Assuming activities can work in a similar way to the Harmony can irule do the following. If I switch from 'watch Sky on TV' to 'watch Blu Ray on Projector' will the irule system turn off the TV and Sky box and turn on the PJ and Oppo. More importantly during this activity will the irule be able to change the Onkyo output from HDMI 1 to HDMI 2 (TV to PJ output ).
> 
> 
> Q8 Jumping the gun a bit as two way is not yet available (is it?) but if I am controlling the system with the ipad and my wife makes a change with her iphone would this change show up on the ipad to keep everything in sync.
> 
> 
> Q9 If I read it correctly one licence will cover more than one iphone as long as the layouts are the same. But what about one ipad and two iphones where the layout is different due to the larger screen. Do you need two accounts or is there now a provision for one account when using mixed ipad and iphone layouts.
> 
> 
> Q10 I believe either gear 4 or redeye will do more than one iphone or ipad and keep things in sync by sending the signal to the device and the other iphone/ipad too so it knows what is happening. Will irule do this if using IR or IR and RS232 to kieep everything in sync.
> 
> 
> Q12 Pricing. As I have said already I may start off with just an IR system just to see how I get on and expand to RS232 bit by bit. I wanted clarification on Itai's post #7609 relating to the irule v2.0 and irule pro. How do you define early customers.. Very early adopters, more than six months, 12 months or is there a set date. Its just that I wouldn't want to buy in right now and find the cost too prohibitive to upgrade to. Or will you include any purchaser who buys before the release date of these other versions. I am ready to buy now but would like some indication as to the cost of the two way upgrade if I am not eligible for it free before committing to purchase.



Q2. Yes

Q3. Yes

Q6. Yes

Q7. Yes and no. Irule in the present version does not understand what components are on or what inputs are selected. There are workarounds however.

Q8. No. Not until two way is implemented.

Q9. One license is ok for an iPad and multiple phones or even multiple iPads.

Q10. IR is one way so irule will not do it. Rs232 can be 2 way so maybe but not with the current version of irule.

Q12. I think if you buy now you will still be "early"


----------



## bucket23

G'day,

I have been tryuing for weeks to make it work but nothing works.

My setup: Ipad Global Cache Itach (wired).

I can control my PS3, Foxtel no problems.


No matter what codes I use for the xbox they don't work. I have a slim and older xbox.


Same deal with my Integra. I can't control it using the IR output of the Global cache or the network port of the Integra.


All the gateways connect o.k. and the ir flashes on the buds, but they don't control it.


Any help would be greatly apprehated.


----------



## Graham N

Hi lloydus,


thank you for your reply confirming some of my questions.


Q10 was based around this quote from the redeye site


"_RedEye connects to your home Wi-Fi network, allowing anyone in your house with an iPhone, iPad, or PC to control your home theater. RedEye automatically synchronizes information across all these devices, so you can pick up right where the last person left off._."


I was hoping that irule could do the same now or with an update. I assume that a signal received by wifi from an ipad/phone is relayed to other ipad/phones so that they all know if a change has been made.


Q7 I asssume that one workaround is if the devices have discrete on/off codes as it wouldn't matter whether they were on or off if sent an off command. The problem would arise where a device only has power toggle whereby it would turn on if off and vice versa. I am sure my Sky HD box only has toggle on/off. I can't see a solution to this.


I guess I am just asking if the irule system can be made as easy for my wife to operate as the Harmony system. I love technology and gadgets but she just wants to press one button and away you go. I suppose another option is to have irule for me and keep the Harmony for her.


Q12 I was hoping this would be the case but will wait for confirmation from Itai.


Thanks again for your reply,


Graham


----------



## Jack D

So I finally got my iTach gateways and linked the first one to my equipment and it was identified without problem. Now my first attempt to customize my iBuilder page. Sorry if I have this wrong but from what I gather from this thread there are only two ways to make a custom button with label. 1. Design your own button with label from Photoshop or some other program and import it into iBuilder; or 2. Use a blank button from the existing libraries and then add a label to the panel and try to get the label align to the button. Using method two the label is not linked to the button so that if you subsequently move the button the label does not move with it.


Is this correct? If not is there an easier way?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## jagphys90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I finally got my iTach gateways and linked the first one to my equipment and it was identified without problem. Now my first attempt to customize my iBuilder page. Sorry if I have this wrong but from what I gather from this thread there are only two ways to make a custom button with label. 1. Design your own button with label from Photoshop or some other program and import it into iBuilder; or 2. Use a blank button from the existing libraries and then add a label to the panel and try to get the label align to the button. Using method two the label is not linked to the button so that if you subsequently move the button the label does not move with it.
> 
> 
> Is this correct? If not is there an easier way?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



That is correct. The label is not tied to the button. Unless you have a really specific need the buttons available should work for you. Be sure to search the image database.


Jeff


----------



## Jack D

Thanks Jeff. Unfortunately I do have rather specific needs. For example I will be controlling a Meridian processor which has proprietary DSPs so i need to be able to label the buttons. Also I want to have buttons that will go to a specific volume and will need custom labels for those. I'm coming from programming Pronto remotes and it is so easy to do this with their software. It seems like an important omission in the current version of iBuilder. I hope they will include a better way to do this in the next version of the software.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20348282
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff. Unfortunately I do have rather specific needs. For example I will be controlling a Meridian processor which has proprietary DSPs so i need to be able to label the buttons. Also I want to have buttons that will go to a specific volume and will need custom labels for those. I'm coming from programming Pronto remotes and it is so easy to do this with their software. It seems like an important omission in the current version of iBuilder. I hope they will include a better way to do this in the next version of the software.



I am a relative 'newby' and followed advice on the board and downloaded paint.net


It is easy to use. Just open a blank button (you can use the ones available on the irule website) and add text. Then save to somwhere on your computer. Upload to the builder by adding the images (under 'add images' in the 'images' tab on the builder)


Easy peasy, lemon squeasy (sorry, I have young boys)


----------



## Jack D

Snodric,

Thanks for the tip. I missed that. Maybe I will try it.


----------



## festaman

I have been searching through the forums for a little bit and wanted to ask what lighting control system you guys are using? I have 3 Sets of lights i would like to control and possibly a fan.


I was looking at Z-Wave Switches and a Leviton VRC0P to control them with the iRule. Am I looking at the right hardware? This is a new space for me.


Thanks


----------



## PTV Programmer

For a potential new user is it possible to import/download another users panels, devices, command (entire GUI) as a jumpstart? I have a great deal of experience using software to design and control the old Philips Pronto universal remotes so I'm not intimidated by learning the iRule. However, on the iRule site there a some really good designs in the gallery section that would be nice to use initially rather than recreating the wheel. Does this make sense or am I way off base?


Second, with the number of devices I have (see list below) what initial hardware do I need to purchase from iRule for enough IR emitters (8?)?


Toshiba LCD TV

Pioneer A/V Receiver

Two DirecTV DVRs (HR24s) - this could be tricky, but I have each set to a different code set on factory remotes (DirecTV and AV1)

Apple TV

Panasonic Blu ray with built-in wifi

Toshiba HD-DVD

Denon Universal DVD for SACD and DVD-A


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi lloydus,
> 
> 
> thank you for your reply confirming some of my questions.
> 
> 
> Q10 was based around this quote from the redeye site
> 
> 
> "RedEye connects to your home Wi-Fi network, allowing anyone in your house with an iPhone, iPad, or PC to control your home theater. RedEye automatically synchronizes information across all these devices, so you can pick up right where the last person left off.."
> 
> 
> I was hoping that irule could do the same now or with an update. I assume that a signal received by wifi from an ipad/phone is relayed to other ipad/phones so that they all know if a change has been made.
> 
> 
> Q7 I asssume that one workaround is if the devices have discrete on/off codes as it wouldn't matter whether they were on or off if sent an off command. The problem would arise where a device only has power toggle whereby it would turn on if off and vice versa. I am sure my Sky HD box only has toggle on/off. I can't see a solution to this.
> 
> 
> I guess I am just asking if the irule system can be made as easy for my wife to operate as the Harmony system. I love technology and gadgets but she just wants to press one button and away you go. I suppose another option is to have irule for me and keep the Harmony for her.
> 
> 
> Q12 I was hoping this would be the case but will wait for confirmation from Itai.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your reply,
> 
> 
> Graham



Re q10. Irule does not work like that right now. The redeye mini does not either I think.


----------



## joeydrunk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Re q10. Irule does not work like that right now. The redeye mini does not either I think.



I don't think the redeye mini does, I'm not sure, but the regular redeye does.


----------



## Graham N

Hi lloydus and joey,


If only for ease of use for my wife I really like the way the activities work on the Harmony. It seems as though the redeye will do much the same as well as be able to use multiple control devices. On the other hand I like the look of the irule interface which seems a lot more flexible. So, do I go for the activity based redeye and lose out on a more flexible layout. Or do I go for the rule with it's better looking interface but without a full on activity based solution.


What are your thoughts on this. Will I miss the the full on activity control if I opt for the irule. Or do you think it's other virtues outweigh this. What are the workarounds you mention?


Thanks,


Graham


----------



## obie_fl

Any trick to getting gestures to work? I've added a single and double tap for on/off and slide up and down for dimming on my Lutron but they don't work. The buttons for the commands work fine. Is there more to do then just dragging the commands to the gesture? Yes I re-synch.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any trick to getting gestures to work? I've added a single and double tap for on/off and slide up and down for dimming on my Lutron but they don't work. The buttons for the commands work fine. Is there more to do then just dragging the commands to the gesture? Yes I re-synch.



You have to activate gestures within the builder. It's down on the leftside when you are in a panel. I can't remember if you have to activate for every page or just panels.


----------



## obie_fl

Yep just found it. This software really needs a reference manual. It's pretty frustrating trying to find answers beyond the few tutorials.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20349306
> 
> 
> So, do I go for the activity based redeye and lose out on a more flexible layout. Or do I go for the rule with it's better looking interface but without a full on activity based solution.



iRule does, in fact, offer a full blown "activity" based solution. As a matter of fact, it offers a customizability that Harmony can only dream of. It's all in the way you program it.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> iRule does, in fact, offer a full blown "activity" based solution. As a matter of fact, it offers a customizability that Harmony can only dream of. It's all in the way you program it.



And programming he harmony help functionality would be too time consuming to even consider.


----------



## Graham N

Thanks for the new replies.


Right, so irule will allow for activities but without being able to keep an exact track of what device is actually on or off?

Am I correct in thinking that the way to go would be to send an off command in each activity for the devices not used except for the ones that only have power toggle? Any tips on problems I might face and ways to overcome them?


What do you think about keeping the Harmony for the wife and getting irule for myself and two sons. I would leave everything in the correct state so if my wife wanted to use the system herself the Harmony would still be good to go.


Another unimportant question. I see in some of the screen shots that the buttons are illuminated for a selected device. I was wondering if buttons flash or blink when pressed. I read that they can vibrate when using an iPhone but can they be animated in any way to show that they are being pressed.


Thanks again,


Graham


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> And programming he harmony help functionality would be too time consuming to even consider.



I have too disagree about this one. Yes, to make the help function to look like the H would be very time consuming, but all my panels have a help button that was easy to implement. Just ad power on and the inputs that you need to a button in each panel.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the new replies.
> 
> 
> Right, so irule will allow for activities but without being able to keep an exact track of what device is actually on or off?
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that the way to go would be to send an off command in each activity for the devices not used except for the ones that only have power toggle? Any tips on problems I might face and ways to overcome them?
> 
> 
> What do you think about keeping the Harmony for the wife and getting irule for myself and two sons. I would leave everything in the correct state so if my wife wanted to use the system herself the Harmony would still be good to go.
> 
> 
> Another unimportant question. I see in some of the screen shots that the buttons are illuminated for a selected device. I was wondering if buttons flash or blink when pressed. I read that they can vibrate when using an iPhone but can they be animated in any way to show that they are being pressed.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> Graham



How many devices do have with only powertoggle, and how many of them would be in every day use by the family? My Sat receiver only have a powertoggle, and because it's a device that is used most of time by someone in the family and because it takes forever to start up my setup turn it on at the start panel and turn it of when I turn the system of. Works like a charm. There are other workarounds, but they involve heavy programing. If the device in question have a short startup you could have it turn on and of by entering and exiting the panel.

Trust me, you will be able to program iRule to be as easy for your wife to use, I did and that says it all.


----------



## Jack D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am a relative 'newby' and followed advice on the board and downloaded paint.net
> 
> 
> It is easy to use. Just open a blank button (you can use the ones available on the irule website) and add text. Then save to somwhere on your computer. Upload to the builder by adding the images (under 'add images' in the 'images' tab on the builder)
> 
> 
> Easy peasy, lemon squeasy (sorry, I have young boys)



How do you use the iRule buttons in paint.net? I don't see any way to save them to the hard drive so that you can open them in paint.net. Thx


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20348191
> 
> 
> I asssume that one workaround is if the devices have discrete on/off codes as it wouldn't matter whether they were on or off if sent an off command. The problem would arise where a device only has power toggle whereby it would turn on if off and vice versa. I am sure my Sky HD box only has toggle on/off. I can't see a solution to this.



Graham, it's important to note that just because the remote that came with the device only has a single power toggle button, doesn't mean the device won't support discrete power commands. Believe it or not, most devices today have discrete power commands. They may not appear on the remote, but they're there. The same thing goes for TV inputs. My Samsung's remote only lets me "scroll" the input selections but I was able to find discrete input commands for every input on my TV. Yes, discrete commands are a dream come true for activity based remotes. When given a choice between Discrete commands or device "state" programming, always go for the discrete commands.


I don't know what components you're currently using but I'm betting that you can find the discrete codes for most of them. Go to Remotecentral.com and look in their forums section under "Discrete Code Hunter" http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...crete/list.cgi You may also find them in the "Device Code Library" http://files.remotecentral.com/library/index.html 

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20351600
> 
> 
> How do you use the iRule buttons in paint.net? I don't see any way to save them to the hard drive so that you can open them in paint.net. Thx



Jack, you cannot save a button to your hard drive that has already been added to your library. While browsing buttons, click on the "eye" icon on the right to preview those buttons. From there, you can drag them to your desktop.


----------



## Jack D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Jack, you cannot save a button to your hard drive that has already been added to your library. While browsing buttons, click on the "eye" icon on the right to preview those buttons. From there, you can drag them to your desktop.



Got it. Thx


----------



## Jack D

Ok I made some buttons (both on and off version of each one) and uploaded them to iBuilder. A few questions


1. The tutorial does not say anything about dragging both on and off buttons to a panel so do I really need to do that?


2. If the answer to the first question is yes then where do I drag the off button to correspond to the on button?


Thx


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20351951
> 
> 
> Ok I made some buttons (both on and off version of each one) and uploaded them to iBuilder. A few questions
> 
> 
> 1. The tutorial does not say anything about dragging both on and off buttons to a panel so do I really need to do that?
> 
> 
> 2. If the answer to the first question is yes then where do I drag the off button to correspond to the on button?
> 
> 
> Thx



If you are dealing with a toggle power button (1 button turns the device on and off) You do not need to create more than one button. If your device supports discrete on and off commands (2 different buttons, one for on and one for off) then you should create one "off" button and one "on" button and drag both of them to your panel. Here's a good example in my setup:


Discrete on/off buttons, one green, one red.











If I did not have a device that supported discrete power commands, I would have simply created one power on/off button.


----------



## Jack D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are dealing with a toggle power button (1 button turns the device on and off) You do not need to create more than one button. If your device supports discrete on and off commands (2 different buttons, one for on and one for off) then you should create one "off" button and one "on" button and drag both of them to your panel. Here's a good example in my setup:
> 
> 
> Discrete on/off buttons, one green, one red.
> 
> 
> If I did not have a device that supported discrete power commands, I would have simply created one power on/off button.



Ok. I was thinking in terms of Pronto where there is a sort of animation when you push the button. Thx


----------



## aggmiami




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone using a direct network connection to control either a Panasonic VT25 series plasma and U-verse DVR (Cisco)?
> 
> 
> Also, when iRule asks for a port (while establishing the gateway) for a device like the Plasma TV above, how can you find this out? Or is it just a standard port number that is used? I can understand the IP address, but not the port.



Bump...hopefully after the holiday, more people could help answer the above.


By the way, I just received my ip2ir on Sat along with a dual emitter. Maybe I just wasn't paying attention, but I thought the dual emitters were a pack of 3 when I ordered through iRule site, but it was only for one. Just thought I would bring it up in case someone else doesn't realize it as well.


----------



## trpltongue

Is anyone else having issues with the builder software right now? I can't get logged in at all.


----------



## PTV Programmer

Can anyone help me with these questions:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PTV Programmer* /forum/post/20348916
> 
> 
> For a potential new user is it possible to import/download another users panels, devices, command (entire GUI) as a jumpstart? I have a great deal of experience using software to design and control the old Philips Pronto universal remotes so I'm not intimidated by learning the iRule. However, on the iRule site there a some really good designs in the gallery section that would be nice to use initially rather than recreating the wheel. Does this make sense or am I way off base?
> 
> 
> Second, with the number of devices I have (see list below) what initial hardware do I need to purchase from iRule for enough IR emitters (8?)?
> 
> 
> Toshiba LCD TV
> 
> Pioneer A/V Receiver
> 
> Two DirecTV DVRs (HR24s) - this could be tricky, but I have each set to a different code set on factory remotes (DirecTV and AV1)
> 
> Apple TV
> 
> Panasonic Blu ray with built-in wifi
> 
> Toshiba HD-DVD
> 
> Denon Universal DVD for SACD and DVD-A


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> How many devices do have with only powertoggle, and how many of them would be in every day use by the family? My Sat receiver only have a powertoggle, and because it's a device that is used most of time by someone in the family and because it takes forever to start up my setup turn it on at the start panel and turn it of when I turn the system of. Works like a charm. There are other workarounds, but they involve heavy programing. If the device in question have a short startup you could have it turn on and of by entering and exiting the panel.
> 
> Trust me, you will be able to program iRule to be as easy for your wife to use, I did and that says it all.



Hi Ray,

I think only the Sky HD box has toggle on/off everything else has discrete on/off. One of my concerns is having the knowledge to do the 'heavy programming' that you mention.


Is it worth me getting the 14 day trial builder to have a play with without having any gateways yet or is that a waste of time?


Graham


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Graham, it's important to note that just because the remote that came with the device only has a single power toggle button, doesn't mean the device won't support discrete power commands. Believe it or not, most devices today have discrete power commands. They may not appear on the remote, but they're there. The same thing goes for TV inputs. My Samsung's remote only lets me "scroll" the input selections but I was able to find discrete input commands for every input on my TV. Yes, discrete commands are a dream come true for activity based remotes. When given a choice between Discrete commands or device "state" programming, always go for the discrete commands.
> 
> 
> I don't know what components you're currently using but I'm betting that you can find the discrete codes for most of them. Go to Remotecentral.com and look in their forums section under "Discrete Code Hunter" http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...crete/list.cgi You may also find them in the "Device Code Library" http://files.remotecentral.com/library/index.html
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck.



Hi mborner,


I am fairly sure that the Sky box is toggle only from when I set up the Harmony. I will have a search though.


Thanks,


Graham


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20352085
> 
> 
> Ok. I was thinking in terms of Pronto where there is a sort of animation when you push the button. Thx



Okay, you're talking about the pressed and non pressed state of a button. iRule doesn't support 2 states of a button. However, the buttons do emit a glow when pressed. This requires no programming from you. You will also discover that this glow is emitted from the small and medium buttons. The source buttons for iPad don't glow and I don't know why.


----------



## Jack D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you're talking about the pressed and non pressed state of a button. iRule doesn't support 2 states of a button. However, the buttons do emit a glow when pressed. This requires no programming from you. You will also discover that this glow is emitted from the small and medium buttons. The source buttons for iPad don't glow and I don't know why.



Ok. Thanks


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ray,
> 
> I think only the Sky HD box has toggle on/off everything else has discrete on/off. One of my concerns is having the knowledge to do the 'heavy programming' that you mention.
> 
> 
> Is it worth me getting the 14 day trial builder to have a play with without having any gateways yet or is that a waste of time?
> 
> 
> Graham



It all depends on how you want your sky box to "play" with the rest of the system. With my approach or the approach where it will turn on or of depending on wether you are watching or not are both easy to program. If you want it to be a little more inteligent you would need duplicate panels and be smart about linking between panels, a final and not so flowing method is to put a powertoggle button in the panel and have a "manual" control of your sky box. If the sky box is a slow starter I would not recomend the second method. The third method will take some programing but would be more timeconsuming than difficult.

I would absolutly recomend you give the trial a chance, just to learn your way around it. If you have equipment that support IP control you could test some functions there. I didn't mean to scare you, I've had iRule for over a year, it replaced my old H1000 and I am very happy with it.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you're talking about the pressed and non pressed state of a button. iRule doesn't support 2 states of a button. However, the buttons do emit a glow when pressed. This requires no programming from you. You will also discover that this glow is emitted from the small and medium buttons. The source buttons for iPad don't glow and I don't know why.



The reason that the big buttons don't glow is that it is the screen itself that glows under your finger and the big buttons covers an area biffer than the glow and hides it.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20352253
> 
> 
> Hi mborner,
> 
> 
> I am fairly sure that the Sky box is toggle only from when I set up the Harmony. I will have a search though.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Graham



That appears to be correct. However, there are some excellent work-arounds, like this:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hlight=SKY|BOX 


Also, you could just ignore any and all power codes and just leave the box powered on at all times.


----------



## K-Wood

Forgive me if this has already been answered, but where do I find the RS232 codes for the Oppo Blu-Ray players? Specifically, the BPD-93? I've found "Oppo Digital Blu Ray All Modes V2" in the Builder, but it seems only to have IR codes.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Jack D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this has already been answered, but where do I find the RS232 codes for the Oppo Blu-Ray players? Specifically, the BPD-93? I've found "Oppo Digital Blu Ray All Modes V2" in the Builder, but it seems only to have IR codes.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



Just go to the Oppo site.


----------



## ucicelos

Hi Guys,


Has anyone here used Yamaha YSP 3050 with iRule? it doesn't show in the list of devices, so does anyone knows if I could use some other Yamaha device to control it?


I am super new so any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

Ucicelos


----------



## Jack D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this has already been answered, but where do I find the RS232 codes for the Oppo Blu-Ray players? Specifically, the BPD-93? I've found "Oppo Digital Blu Ray All Modes V2" in the Builder, but it seems only to have IR codes.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



But I am pretty sure that the serial codes are the same for all the Oppos and there is a set of them already loaded into iBuilder.


----------



## K-Wood

You're right; I should have done a more thorough search. The Oppo codes are in the "user" section of the iRule database. Thanks!


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20352581
> 
> 
> You're right; I should have done a more thorough search. The Oppo codes are in the "user" section of the iRule database. Thanks!



I am using RS-232 with my BDP-93. The device I selected was Oppo Digital BDP-83 RS232 and everything works fine. I already confirmed with Oppo that they use the same commands.


----------



## Jack D

So I set up an iTach serial gateway in iRule and all ok. Set a fixed ip address and still ok. Link to the device that is physically connected to the gateway via a serial cable. When I load my first panel which has commands for the device that is linked to that gateway iRule it cannot find the gateway. What might I be doing wrong? Thx


----------



## festaman

This iRule Thread i think is getting a bit to big. But let me add to the mix


I am trying to start designing a large house master ipad controller with 12 to 18 audio zones. But I am having trouble figuring out how to lay it out. I was thinking doing one main Panel with Each room as a button. Then if i understand the builder correctly each button would then link to another panel that would have links in it for each Function of each room?


Then Each Room Functions home key would go back to the main Control panel for each room. And each rooms home button goes back to the Room Selection Screen.


With this layout i would have to make about 4 panels for each room, with 12 rooms so 48 panels plus the main one. Anyone have any pointers?


Thanks

Brian


----------



## K-Wood

What is the proper device within the IR Builder database for control of a TiVo Premier via IP (not IR)? There are several, including "TiVo (TCP)" and "Tivo Series 3 DVR TCP" to choose from. The codes listed for each appear to be in the form of "IRCODE UP\\x0D" -- is that an example of an IR code being sent via IP?

Thanks!


----------



## jagphys90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *festaman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This iRule Thread i think is getting a bit to big. But let me add to the mix



I am working on a web site that will provide a detail manual for those needing more than the standard tutorials on the iRule web site. I'm also looking at putting in a forum just for iRule users. Would this be something y'all would be interested in?


Jeff


----------



## price3

I have the panasonic 110 BD player, and I need the remote codes for the newer remote control with the home button and netflix etc. Do I have to wait for a user to upload them?


----------



## myraid

Hi-

I am wondering if anyone can help me get the network codes for the Dune players? Specifically I own the Dune D1 model but I am guessing the codes are the same for most of the models. Presently, I am controlling the unit through MyMovies for iPad with the built in Dune remote, but want to control it through iRule.

I have all of my other equipment configured and working with iRule through the GC100-12 unit. I must say I am having a lot of fun tweaking the various pages and panels.

Thanks in advance,

Shawn


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20354802
> 
> 
> I am working on a web site that will provide a detail manual for those needing more than the standard tutorials on the iRule web site. I'm also looking at putting in a forum just for iRule users. Would this be something y'all would be interested in?
> 
> 
> Jeff



Definitely interested.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on a web site that will provide a detail manual for those needing more than the standard tutorials on the iRule web site. I'm also looking at putting in a forum just for iRule users. Would this be something y'all would be interested in?
> 
> 
> Jeff



I think the answer is yes for the forum but best to get the support of irule and a commitment from them that they will spend some time answering questions etc. Seems like itai is the only one patrolling this forum and not very regularly recently.


I think itai should write and maintain any manual. I think it would be useful only if it were kept up to date and that would be a big time commitment.


----------



## barrygordon

myraid,


Go to my website ( www.the-gordons.net ) and look for the programs IRGEN and TCP explorer. IR gen has the codesfor Dune as IR codes, TCPexplorer has them as IP codes. The programs once installed will generate a complete iRule device file.


----------



## bucket23

G'day,

I have been tryuing for weeks to make it work but nothing works.

My setup: Ipad Global Cache Itach (wired).

I can control my PS3, Foxtel no problems.


No matter what codes I use for the xbox they don't work. I have a slim and older xbox.


Same deal with my Integra. I can't control it using the IR output of the Global cache or the network port of the Integra.


All the gateways connect o.k. and the ir flashes on the buds, but they don't control it.


Any help would be greatly apprehated.


----------



## jagphys90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I think the answer is yes for the forum but best to get the support of irule and a commitment from them that they will spend some time answering questions etc. Seems like itai is the only one patrolling this forum and not very regularly recently.
> 
> 
> I think itai should write and maintain any manual. I think it would be useful only if it were kept up to date and that would be a big time commitment.



Thanks, lloydus. In fact, I have already received approval from iRule and from my experience so far, iRule will be with us. They have a great product and is one that can be driven by its user base. They have been very quick to answer my questions and requests.


Jeff


----------



## barrygordon

bucket23


If the IR emitters flash then the two most probable issues are:


1) You have the wrong codes.


2) The emitter is not placed properly over the IR receiver if it is pasted to the front panel of the component. The GC emitters are very sensitive to placement. Try holding the emitter back about 6 inches and move it around while the irule is emitting an IR pattern. Best done with two people, one pushing the button on the iPad the other holding the emitter trying to locate the IR receiver


----------



## bucket23

Thanks Barry,

I have tried every code in the irule database and also every position that I know of for the IR emittier. I have also tried the IR blaster as well.


----------



## Chrisx510

Has anyone done a GUI layout of their house with the iRule App? I would like to have the layout of my house on the screen and then you tap on the section of the house you want to control. Is this possible to do with this app?


----------



## doctorjon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisx510* /forum/post/20356493
> 
> 
> Has anyone done a GUI layout of their house with the iRule App? I would like to have the layout of my house on the screen and then you tap on the section of the house you want to control. Is this possible to do with this app?



I used images of each piece of equipment in my setup as buttons to link to the panels to control them. You could take pictures of each of your rooms and place them on the home panel. Alternatively, you could make a schematic of your rooms in PS or other suitable programme, and then use these as buttons. Not elegant solutions but workable I believe. Good Luck.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucket23* /forum/post/20356470
> 
> 
> Thanks Barry,
> 
> I have tried every code in the irule database and also every position that I know of for the IR emittier. I have also tried the IR blaster as well.



Bucket, if you tried the blaster, make sure that you configure port 3 on the iTach to allow such. Also, I, myself, had great issues with the emitters that are supplied with the iTach. It is absolutely *critical* that you know *exactly* where the receiving eye of the component is located and that you place the emitter *precisely* over the eye. Close won't cut it, it has to be exact +/- .5mm (that's right, 1/2 of a millimeter) At least in my case. I did away with the blinking emitters and went with high power, non-blinking Xantech emitters. These will work anywhere close to the receiving eye.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisx510* /forum/post/20356493
> 
> 
> Has anyone done a GUI layout of their house with the iRule App? I would like to have the layout of my house on the screen and then you tap on the section of the house you want to control. Is this possible to do with this app?



my buddy who was my designer for my house is going to clean up my plans when he has time and send me the jpg of each floor. I'm going to size them and then just add transparent buttons over each room to pull up the equipment in that room. i threw around the idea of hitting places on the pic of the floor for lighting but even on an ipad i think it would be clumsy.


jim


----------



## myraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20355840
> 
> 
> myraid,
> 
> 
> Go to my website ( www.the-gordons.net ) and look for the programs IRGEN and TCP explorer. IR gen has the codesfor Dune as IR codes, TCPexplorer has them as IP codes. The programs once installed will generate a complete iRule device file.



Thanks Barry.

I will try that tonight.


----------



## aggmiami




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20356773
> 
> 
> I, myself, had great issues with the emitters that are supplied with the iTach. It is absolutely *critical* that you know *exactly* where the receiving eye of the component is located and that you place the emitter *precisely* over the eye.



I was just going to post about this and then I saw Barry's response as well as yours. I recall having read before that you may need to move these around, but what I found strange was that the issues I had were with the extra dual emitters that I ordered from GC (which are Xantech's). At first I thought I simply had the wrong codes, but I swapped the dual emitter for a single GC emitter (not sure if these are also Xantech's since they came with the ip2ir) and those worked perfectly...and I placed them exactly were the duals were. Although this was simply a quick test run as I am still developing my pages and have not received my iPad yet, I was supremely impressed at the responsiveness while using my iPhone4. My Panasonic plasma, U-verse DVR, and Denon 1910 were all responding quickly...no lag that I could discern. Of course I was using only a couple of basic functions, but I don't see why everything else shouldn't respond this way for me over my network.


I will try moving the dual emitters around tonight and see if I finally get the devices responding with them. However, beyond this issue, I did have one other question that I ran into last night. I had originally changed the ip address setting on the itach from DHCP to fixed, but when I would try getting back into the device, it says something about needing to do something special in order to unlock it. I simply was going in to change the port settings on the 3rd port to blaster thinking that it would help the dual emitters that I had placed there. But, since the itach is in this locked state, I cannot. Must I re-set the itach? Or should I have somehow fixed the ip address on my U-verse router/gateway instead? Just to clarify, I can see the itach gateway and it controls my devices, but it is locked for adjustments now.


----------



## aggmiami

Barry, based on your recommendation, I was planning on using a Xantech connecting block for a hallway closet set-up. Instead of the 791-44, I was planning on using the 789-44. The latter has fewer connections, but I thought it would make more sense in my set-up because of duplicated devices that I would be using. This way I would be using 2 separate ports on an ip2ir and hopefully avoid some possible conflicts. Besides the fewer connections, would using the 789-44 provide the same general benefits? I only ask because I notice that the 791-44 emphasizes "amplified" while the other does not. I basically want to gain the same benefits that you saw necessary especially since some IR cable runs could be over 20'.


Alex


----------



## doctorjon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/20357624
> 
> 
> Barry, based on your recommendation, I was planning on using a Xantech connecting block for a hallway closet set-up. Instead of the 791-44, I was planning on using the 789-44. The latter has fewer connections, but I thought it would make more sense in my set-up because of duplicated devices that I would be using. This way I would be using 2 separate ports on an ip2ir and hopefully avoid some possible conflicts. Besides the fewer connections, would using the 789-44 provide the same general benefits? I only ask because I notice that the 791-44 emphasizes "amplified" while the other does not. I basically want to gain the same benefits that you saw necessary especially since some IR cable runs could be over 20'.
> 
> 
> Alex



I expect you already know this, but if you are connecting the iTach or GC-100 to a Xantech module you need to use one of the "GLOBAL CACHE GC-CGX" cables. This bumps up the signal and makes it compatible with the GC hardware. I had several problems getting equipment to respond until I discovered this requirement and installed the cable between my 791-44 and iTach WiFitoIR, after using the cables, equipment that would not respond did so immediately and reliably. In my view, this requirement is insufficiently highlighted by iRule and GC. In the course of learning the ropes with iRule and GC, I had occasion to measure emitter voltages frequently and they do vary a surprising amount for different equipment and different hex codes; that is why the GC-CGX cable is needed - a fact which a GC technician also confirmed to me on the telephone.


----------



## doctorjon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/20357624
> 
> 
> Barry, based on your recommendation, I was planning on using a Xantech connecting block for a hallway closet set-up. Instead of the 791-44, I was planning on using the 789-44. The latter has fewer connections, but I thought it would make more sense in my set-up because of duplicated devices that I would be using. This way I would be using 2 separate ports on an ip2ir and hopefully avoid some possible conflicts. Besides the fewer connections, would using the 789-44 provide the same general benefits? I only ask because I notice that the 791-44 emphasizes "amplified" while the other does not. I basically want to gain the same benefits that you saw necessary especially since some IR cable runs could be over 20'.
> 
> 
> Alex



I forgot to mention that without the GLOBAL CACHE GC-CGX cable, I could not get a dual IR (two eyes on one 3.5mm plug) emitter cable to work. This is because the output direct from the iTach (or GC-100) is barely enough in some cases.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/20357513
> 
> 
> I was just going to post about this and then I saw Barry's response as well as yours. I recall having read before that you may need to move these around, but what I found strange was that the issues I had were with the extra dual emitters that I ordered from GC (which are Xantech's). At first I thought I simply had the wrong codes, but I swapped the dual emitter for a single GC emitter (not sure if these are also Xantech's since they came with the ip2ir) and those worked perfectly...and I placed them exactly were the duals were. Although this was simply a quick test run as I am still developing my pages and have not received my iPad yet, I was supremely impressed at the responsiveness while using my iPhone4. My Panasonic plasma, U-verse DVR, and Denon 1910 were all responding quickly...no lag that I could discern. Of course I was using only a couple of basic functions, but I don't see why everything else shouldn't respond this way for me over my network.
> 
> 
> I will try moving the dual emitters around tonight and see if I finally get the devices responding with them. However, beyond this issue, I did have one other question that I ran into last night. I had originally changed the ip address setting on the itach from DHCP to fixed, but when I would try getting back into the device, it says something about needing to do something special in order to unlock it. I simply was going in to change the port settings on the 3rd port to blaster thinking that it would help the dual emitters that I had placed there. But, since the itach is in this locked state, I cannot. Must I re-set the itach? Or should I have somehow fixed the ip address on my U-verse router/gateway instead? Just to clarify, I can see the itach gateway and it controls my devices, but it is locked for adjustments now.



If the settings on your iTach are locked, yes, you must reset it. Keep in mind that the reset switch is not a button inside the hole that you push. It's a metal contact and it must be reset using a metal paper clip to close the contact.


To my knowledge, the emitters that are included with the iTach are not Xantech. Nor was I aware that you could buy extra emitters from GC. (I've looked for them on their site and couldn't find them) I see a dual emitter for sale on iRule's hardware website but they look just like the ones supplied with the iTach. Unless you absolutely have to have blinking emitters, I'd stay away from them, they're just too weak. My Xantech 284D emitters can operate my device from as far away as 36". They work almost like mini "close range" blasters.


----------



## aggmiami




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorjon* /forum/post/20357809
> 
> 
> I expect you already know this, but if you are connecting the iTach or GC-100 to a Xantech module you need to use one of the "GLOBAL CACHE GC-CGX" cables. This bumps up the signal and makes it compatible with the GC hardware.



Yes, I was aware of this, but I thank you anyway...especially for the additional details you provided.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorjon* /forum/post/20357840
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that without the GLOBAL CACHE GC-CGX cable, I could not get a dual IR (two eyes on one 3.5mm plug) emitter cable to work. This is because the output direct from the iTach (or GC-100) is barely enough in some cases.



This would explain my issues with the dual emitter. I am hoping however that once I get control of the ip2ir again, that I can try the blaster option and simply place the dual emitter in port 3. I would guess that the extra voltage that is kicked out under this port would solve that issue. I will still likely need to go the Xantech block route since I need 5-6 devices controlled by that itach. I had hoped that my multi-device need would have been solved by simply using dual emitters.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorjon* /forum/post/20357840
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that without the GLOBAL CACHE GC-CGX cable, I could not get a dual IR (two eyes on one 3.5mm plug) emitter cable to work. This is because the output direct from the iTach (or GC-100) is barely enough in some cases.



IMO, it has nothing to do with the output of the iTach. I personally feel that the issue is with the *supplied blinking emitters*. The flashing LED just saps too much energy. I'm using dual emitters from xantech with the iTach with no issues. The emitter doesn't even have to be close! I was able to solve *all* of my workability issues by simply changing to Xantech, non blinking, high powered emitters. 100%, problem solved.


----------



## aggmiami




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20357896
> 
> 
> If the settings on your iTach are locked, yes, you must reset it. Keep in mind that the reset switch is not a button inside the hole that you push. It's a metal contact and it must be reset using a metal paper clip to close the contact.



Not sure what you mean by "close the contact", but I'll check it out tonight. Thx.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20357896
> 
> 
> To my knowledge, the emitters that are included with the iTach are not Xantech. Nor was I aware that you could buy extra emitters from GC. (I've looked for them on their site and couldn't find them) I see a dual emitter for sale on iRule's hardware website but they look just like the ones supplied with the iTach. Unless you absolutely have to have blinking emitters, I'd stay away from them, they're just too weak. My Xantech 284D emitters can operate my device from as far away as 36". They work almost like mini "close range" blasters.



Sorry, I purchased the ip2ir and dual emitter directly from iRule. I will tell you that the dual was labeled as Xantech on my invoice though (at least I am pretty sure...it also doesn't look like the pic on the site)...and it did blink, but so did the single emitters that came with the itach. I will heed your warning and look into the 284D. At the very least I will use a single emitter on my plasma so that I can actually see it blinking and use the duals in the cabinet.


----------



## doctorjon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/20357914
> 
> 
> Yes, I was aware of this, but I thank you anyway...especially for the additional details you provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would explain my issues with the dual emitter. I am hoping however that once I get control of the ip2ir again, that I can try the blaster option and simply place the dual emitter in port 3. I would guess that the extra voltage that is kicked out under this port would solve that issue. I will still likely need to go the Xantech block route since I need 5-6 devices controlled by that itach. I had hoped that my multi-device need would have been solved by simply using dual emitters.



I am driving a Xantech 79144 (amplified module) and a connected Xantech 79000 (passive) with 15 emitters in total from the iTach IR output via the GC-CGX cable. Even from the blaster port, you may need the GCX cable.


----------



## aggmiami




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20358050
> 
> 
> The emitter doesn't even have to be close! I was able to solve *all* of my workability issues by simply changing to Xantech, non blinking, high powered emitters. 100%, problem solved.



Will do.


----------



## doctorjon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20358050
> 
> 
> IMO, it has nothing to do with the output of the iTach. I personally feel that the issue is with the *supplied blinking emitters*. The flashing LED just saps too much energy. I'm using dual emitters from xantech with the iTach with no issues. The emitter doesn't even have to be close! I was able to solve *all* of my workability issues by simply changing to Xantech, non blinking, high powered emitters. 100%, problem solved.



I tried different emitters (Xantech and non-Xantech) with the same equipment giving me problems before I used the CGX cable. Only the introduction of the GCX cable solved the problem. Based on my experience, some equipment will work fine without the GCX cable but some will not. It depends on the equipment and the codes being used. I also believe that it is voltage not current which is the issue. I recommend using the cable for the most reliable results.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/20357624
> 
> 
> ... I was planning on using a Xantech connecting block for a hallway closet set-up. Instead of the 791-44, I was planning on using the 789-44. The latter has fewer connections, but I thought it would make more sense in my set-up because of duplicated devices that I would be using. This way I would be using 2 separate ports on an ip2ir and hopefully avoid some possible conflicts. Besides the fewer connections, would using the 789-44 provide the same general benefits? I only ask because I notice that the 791-44 emphasizes "amplified" while the other does not. I basically want to gain the same benefits that you saw necessary especially since some IR cable runs could be over 20'.



The 789-44 might work directly (i.e. without the GC-GCX cable), but each output has a 470 ohm resistor in series, so if you already had weak output from the emitters when plugged directly into the iTach, they may not work through the 789-44. You would likely need to use emitters that are IR only (no visible flasher), and single emitters would give you a stronger signal than dual. But if the iTach won't drive IR-only emitters directly through an extra 470 ohm resistor it must have pretty wimpy outputs.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/20357914
> 
> 
> I had hoped that my multi-device need would have been solved by simply using dual emitters.



Don't give up on the dual emitter issue. I truly believe that if you had high power, dual emitters (non-blinking) your issues would be solved.


----------



## aggmiami




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorjon* /forum/post/20358055
> 
> 
> I am driving a Xantech 79144 (amplified module) and a connected Xantech 79000 (passive) with 15 emitters in total from the iTach IR output via the GC-CGX cable. Even from the blaster port, you may need the GCX cable.



I guess I will try and confirm with Xantech or Smarthome with regards to the 789-44 being amplified or passive. I just don't need that many connections and as I mentioned before, I think having two 789-44's would work better for me. I will be controlling 2 U-verse DVR's and 2 Insignia 26" TV's...along with other equipment. I figured separating each duplicate into their own iTach port would be the best solution.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorjon* /forum/post/20358090
> 
> 
> I tried different emitters (Xantech and non-Xantech) with the same equipment giving me problems before I used the CGX cable. Only the introduction of the GCX cable solved the problem. Based on my experience, some equipment will work fine without the GCX cable but some will not. It depends on the equipment and the codes being used. I also believe that it is voltage not current which is the issue. I recommend using the cable for the most reliable results.



You bring up a good point. Each component *is* different. I'm not using a connecting block so I can't testify to the reliability of the GC cable. I am using all three ports on my iTach (no blaster) and have no power/current issues. As I posted earlier, the Xantech emitter will fire off up to about three feet to control a device, even the dual emitters. That's pretty powerful.


----------



## doctorjon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20358094
> 
> 
> The 789-44 might work directly (i.e. without the GC-GCX cable), but each output has a 470 ohm resistor in series, so if you already had weak output from the emitters when plugged directly into the iTach, they may not work through the 789-44. You would likely need to use emitters that are IR only (no visible flasher), and single emitters would give you a stronger signal than dual. But if the iTach won't drive IR-only emitters directly through an extra 470 ohm resistor it must have pretty wimpy outputs.



You are definitely correct with your assessment; based on several weeks effort perfecting an iTach-based system, I can confirm that the output from the iTach is weak and insufficient to trigger some equipment with or without flashing emitters if you are using Xantech connector modules. GC confirmed this to me as well. But as I mentioned in another message, some equipment will work fine with just the iTach output. Pot Luck or buy the GCX cable.


----------



## aggmiami




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20358102
> 
> 
> Don't give up on the dual emitter issue. I truly believe that if you had high power, dual emitters (non-blinking) your issues would be solved.



I won't give up on this for my family room set-up as it is the cleanest most ideal solution. The hallway closet is a different story where the Xantech block will be of great need.


Thanks!


----------



## doctorjon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20358148
> 
> 
> You bring up a good point. Each component *is* different. I'm not using a connecting block so I can't testify to the reliability of the GC cable. I am using all three ports on my iTach (no blaster) and have no power/current issues. As I posted earlier, the Xantech emitter will fire off up to about three feet to control a device, even the dual emitters. That's pretty powerful.



I can understand your experience. My Lutron lighting IR codes generate voltages 5 - 10 times higher than other equipment in my system. The weaker brethren always caused me the most problems, especially Somfy screen controllers (IRT 803) which refused to obey until I installed the GCX cable.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/20358051
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "close the contact", but I'll check it out tonight. Thx.



Basically, you're using the metal paper clip to "short out" the contacts inside the unit causing a reset. There's no button in there.


----------



## Graham N

I am almost ready to order some hardware and the irule builder, but while I am waiting for a reply from irule support I have a couple more questions.


How quickly is irule ready to function from wake up.


Can I definitely have two different layouts with one licence. One for the iPad and one for the iPhone. I ask because I read somewhere that you can have identical layouts with one licence but that two licences are needed for different layouts.


It still says on the irule site that you need a gmail account but I thought I read on the forum that you could now use other email accounts. Can anyone clarify this please,


Many thanks,


Graham


----------



## barrygordon

aggmiami


The 789 connecting block is totally passive, NOT AMPLIFIED, and will only deteriorate the already weak signal out of the iTach. I Strongly suggest you not use it but go for the 791 which solves almost all problems I have seen with an iTach.


Xantech states, and I believe, that you can run the outputs from the 791 for hundreds of feet with no issues.


GC should have made the iTach 100% Xantech compatible and provided stronger outputs at 12 volts. They are probably CMOS based and did not want to increase the cost by having to have a reasonable 12 volt system in the case. The supplied wall wart could easily have been 12 volts, but I beleieve it is only 5 but have not measured it.


----------



## festaman

I think this thread is to big.My last 2 question have not gotten any response and searching is yielding no useful results. Is there any plans of making a stand alone forum on the irule home page. So that future info can be more easily organized and searched. So far I love iRule, but as a new user the lack of documentation beyond the tutorial/videos on the homepage has made the learning curve kinda steep.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20358578
> 
> 
> I am almost ready to order some hardware and the irule builder, but while I am waiting for a reply from irule support I have a couple more questions.
> 
> 
> How quickly is irule ready to function from wake up.
> 
> 
> Can I definitely have two different layouts with one licence. One for the iPad and one for the iPhone. I ask because I read somewhere that you can have identical layouts with one licence but that two licences are needed for different layouts.
> 
> 
> It still says on the irule site that you need a gmail account but I thought I read on the forum that you could now use other email accounts. Can anyone clarify this please,
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> 
> Graham



Hi Graham,


1. From Wake Up do you mean after the screen is off on your IOS device? About 2-3 seconds in my setup.

2. Yes, you can have 2 different layouts, one for your iPad and one for your iPod/iPhone. One license buys you one of each.

3. I do not think it has been implemented yet. I can ask Itai next time we talk about this.



Alex


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Graham,
> 
> 
> 1. From Wake Up do you mean after the screen is off on your IOS device? About 2-3 seconds in my setup.
> 
> 2. Yes, you can have 2 different layouts, one for your iPad and one for your iPod/iPhone. One license buys you one of each.
> 
> 3. I do not think it has been implemented yet. I can ask Itai next time we talk about this.
> 
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex,

Thanks for clarifying Q2 & 3

Q1 yes I meant how long it takes to be ready to issue a command, volume change, pause etc from sleep. I am so used to picking up the Harmony and having it work instantly.


I suppose another question would be does the 2-3 second delay bother any users that have come from instant reacting remotes to the irule system. I am guessing and hoping that users will say the delay is a minor issue that is outweighed by other areas where the irule is superior.


Thanks again,


Graham


----------



## aggmiami




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 789 connecting block is totally passive, NOT AMPLIFIED, and will only deteriorate the already weak signal out of the iTach. I Strongly suggest you not use it but go for the 791 which solves almost all problems I have seen with an iTach.
> 
> 
> Xantech states, and I believe, that you can run the outputs from the 791 for hundreds of feet with no issues.



791 it is...thank you Barry.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20359065
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose another question would be does the 2-3 second delay bother any users that have come from instant reacting remotes to the irule system. I am guessing and hoping that users will say the delay is a minor issue that is outweighed by other areas where the irule is superior.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> Graham



The delay on my unit is about 1.5 to 2 seconds. It is a little bothersome, yes, especially coming from Pronto. I'm seriously considering jailbreaking my iPad to get around this limitation.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Alex,
> 
> Thanks for clarifying Q2 & 3
> 
> Q1 yes I meant how long it takes to be ready to issue a command, volume change, pause etc from sleep. I am so used to picking up the Harmony and having it work instantly.
> 
> 
> I suppose another question would be does the 2-3 second delay bother any users that have come from instant reacting remotes to the irule system. I am guessing and hoping that users will say the delay is a minor issue that is outweighed by other areas where the irule is superior.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> Graham



I keep my iPad remote on at all times, it's curently placed away from the line of sight from the TV so it's no problem at the moment. This way I'm not bothered by wakeup/reconnection at all.


----------



## bucket23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20356773
> 
> 
> Bucket, if you tried the blaster, make sure that you configure port 3 on the iTach to allow such. Also, I, myself, had great issues with the emitters that are supplied with the iTach. It is absolutely *critical* that you know *exactly* where the receiving eye of the component is located and that you place the emitter *precisely* over the eye. Close won't cut it, it has to be exact +/- .5mm (that's right, 1/2 of a millimeter) At least in my case. I did away with the blinking emitters and went with high power, non-blinking Xantech emitters. These will work anywhere close to the receiving eye.



Thanks Mborner, I have tried both the single and dual emitters and the blaster I received from irule. THere are other posts about issues with the xbox slim but I hadn't found any about the Integra.

Also, the Integra can connect via the network control port, but still no control.


I though it may have been an issue with using the hex, or database codes, but I have tried these as well.

Any help fixing this issue would be great

Yes, the normal remote control works for my xbox and Integra


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The delay on my unit is about 1.5 to 2 seconds. It is a little bothersome, yes, especially coming from Pronto. I'm seriously considering jailbreaking my iPad to get around this limitation.



Does that just keep it on permanently. If not what advantage would jailbreaking give you in this instance


Graham


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my iPad remote on at all times, it's curently placed away from the line of sight from the TV so it's no problem at the moment. This way I'm not bothered by wakeup/reconnection at all.



I wouldn't want it on all the time, especially with the projector on in a dark room. As a matter of interest how much faster does the battery drain when kept on all the time?



Also, question for all,


If it takes 1.5-2 or 2-3 seconds to wake up I assume this includes pressing the home button and slide to turn on? I have the new iPad 2 and it comes on with the magnetic catch sensor so no need to press and swipe. This should save a bit of time. My idea is to have the iPad on the left hand armrest, flicking the cover up with my right thumb ready to control with my left hand.


Graham


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want it on all the time, especially with the projector on in a dark room. As a matter of interest how much faster does the battery drain when kept on all the time?
> 
> 
> Also, question for all,
> 
> 
> If it takes 1.5-2 or 2-3 seconds to wake up I assume this includes pressing the home button and slide to turn on? I have the new iPad 2 and it comes on with the magnetic catch sensor so no need to press and swipe. This should save a bit of time. My idea is to have the iPad on the left hand armrest, flicking the cover up with my right thumb ready to control with my left hand.
> 
> 
> Graham



I understand, then the jailbrake option would be something to consider, not that I would promote that, but there is an app for jailbroken devices that enables the screen to blackout without the iPad really going in to standby thereby never disconnecting from your network and you can "wake" it by just touching the screen. Someone that is using this described it earlier in this thread.


Before I got a stand that charges my iPad at all times it gave me 10 hours of use before the need of a recharge.


----------



## khiser

I have a Panasonic TCL32C3 and none of the devices in iRule handle a discrete power on or off. (All other commands work including a Power Toggle)


Does anyone have the discrete codes for this model?


Thanks in advance,

Kevin


----------



## barrygordon

You are assuming they exist, they may not.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorjon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I used images of each piece of equipment in my setup as buttons to link to the panels to control them. You could take pictures of each of your rooms and place them on the home panel. Alternatively, you could make a schematic of your rooms in PS or other suitable programme, and then use these as buttons. Not elegant solutions but workable I believe. Good Luck.



I've done this exact thing. I have a small home, but it's two floors. My main panel is two pages, one of the first floor and the other the second floor, pressing on the stairs in the plan switches between the two. I use a blank button I created over each room, and the stairs, for links to the appropriate pages.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If the settings on your iTach are locked, yes, you must reset it. Keep in mind that the reset switch is not a button inside the hole that you push. It's a metal contact and it must be reset using a metal paper clip to close the contact.
> 
> 
> To my knowledge, the emitters that are included with the iTach are not Xantech. Nor was I aware that you could buy extra emitters from GC. (I've looked for them on their site and couldn't find them) I see a dual emitter for sale on iRule's hardware website but they look just like the ones supplied with the iTach. Unless you absolutely have to have blinking emitters, I'd stay away from them, they're just too weak. My Xantech 284D emitters can operate my device from as far away as 36". They work almost like mini "close range" blasters.



FWIW , I use two Xantech 283 emitters, each one connected to a separate jack on my iTach ip2ir. These control my two sony TV's. I extended the wire on one by about 20 feet using cheap (I think) 26 ga. speaker wire, I soldered the connections, but it's not necessary, some people use cat 5, 6 wire and wire nuts. The Xantech 283's are the visible kind, which I recommend for trouble shooting purposes.


----------



## trpltongue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/20361024
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic TCL32C3 and none of the devices in iRule handle a discrete power on or off. (All other commands work including a Power Toggle)
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the discrete codes for this model?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Kevin



Have you tried the huge code dataset at remotecentral.com? That is the first place to look for discrete codes.

http://files.remotecentral.com/library/index.html


----------



## festaman

I can not seem to get entrances working when i enter any panel. I followed the video how to and I create the entrance, then i set it in the panel properties I want it to be the entrance on. But when i enter the the panel nothing happens.


When I make a macro button with the same commands it works fine.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PTV Programmer* /forum/post/20352178
> 
> 
> For a potential new user is it possible to import/download another users panels, devices, command (entire GUI) as a jumpstart? I have a great deal of experience using software to design and control the old Philips Pronto universal remotes so I'm not intimidated by learning the iRule. However, on the iRule site there a some really good designs in the gallery section that would be nice to use initially rather than recreating the wheel. Does this make sense or am I way off base?
> 
> 
> Second, with the number of devices I have (see list below) what initial hardware do I need to purchase from iRule for enough IR emitters (8?)?
> 
> 
> Toshiba LCD TV
> 
> Pioneer A/V Receiver
> 
> Two DirecTV DVRs (HR24s) - this could be tricky, but I have each set to a different code set on factory remotes (DirecTV and AV1)
> 
> Apple TV
> 
> Panasonic Blu ray with built-in wifi
> 
> Toshiba HD-DVD
> 
> Denon Universal DVD for SACD and DVD-A



Well, seeing as no one responded, I'll give it a go.


You can download the default panels from the iRule downloads page at http://www.iruleathome.com/support/downloads.html . Downloading devices and commands is less than ideal as every user will have different requirements. It is easy enough to get devices with commands.


As for your devices, I would try to ascertain which ones can be controlled over IP. I know the DirecTV boxes can so that would require one less IR output. To control the six others, just one IP2IR should work although you may need a Xantech amplifier block (See large discussion a few posts back).


The AppleTV can be IP controlled if you Jail break it (I would see if you can install Boxee on it). Some of the latest Pioneer A/V Receivers can be IP controlled. Check the manufacturer site and Google to see if you can IP control the other devices. Some manufacturers don't support it but people have reverse engineered it to work.


----------



## L33Tz06

For anyone who is using an Avatrix system with RS-232, can you please upload your device to the database for sharing?


----------



## dmorse4765

I have a Escient that has been discontinued a few years ago also known as the fireball Series. If anyone has the codes for this I would appreciate uploading them to the database for devices. I contacted Escient support on Monday and all they have is for the Vision Series. Which do not work.


Dick


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *festaman* /forum/post/20362453
> 
> 
> I can not seem to get entrances working when i enter any panel. I followed the video how to and I create the entrance, then i set it in the panel properties I want it to be the entrance on. But when i enter the the panel nothing happens.
> 
> 
> When I make a macro button with the same commands it works fine.



I have spent many hours doing the same. They are easy to build and to add delays but I never could get them to work either.


----------



## barrygordon

With regard to the Escient system go to the pronto PRO forum on RemoteCentral.com and look there, or get in touch with lynnie magoo who is often at that forum. If he doesn't have them, then I suspect nobody does.


----------



## festaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20363959
> 
> 
> I have spent many hours doing the same. They are easy to build and to add delays but I never could get them to work either.



I talk to iRule on the phone. They had me send in a backup of the panels. I am waiting to hear back.



Also does anyone have AM/FM iPad source buttons?


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20363982
> 
> 
> With regard to the Escient system go to the pronto PRO forum on RemoteCentral.com and look there, or get in touch with lynnie magoo who is often at that forum. If he doesn't have them, then I suspect nobody does.



Thank you I will try that. However I have no idea how to convert them for use in the iRule format. I will try this afternoon.


Thanks much,

Dick


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20363959
> 
> 
> I have spent many hours doing the same. They are easy to build and to add delays but I never could get them to work either.



Have you enabled the Entrance in the Panel/Pages? You have to do that besides just creating the Entrances.



Alex


----------



## osupike99

For anyone with DigiLink controller and wants concurrent connections.



82000685_G.bin + 82000684_V.bin from here:
http://www.digi.com/support/productd...=38&tp=2&tp2=0 


"However, from what I understand, the concurrent connection is also h/w

dependent, i.e. you may need e.g. Rev E or higher with a TS8.


Axel"



Alex


----------



## festaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20364359
> 
> 
> Have you enabled the Entrance in the Panel/Pages? You have to do that besides just creating the Entrances.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I know i did. And it still didn't help


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *festaman* /forum/post/20364131
> 
> 
> Also does anyone have AM/FM iPad source buttons?



You can try these, they're already in .png format.

Attachment 210298 
Attachment 210299


----------



## Graham N

Hi guys,


Well I have opened a gmail account and signed up for the 14 day trial, but after a brief look I think setting this up is going to be beyond my capabilities. I thought I would look at devices but I can't find my Onkyo 905 anywhere. I can see things like Integra Onkyo RS232 AV receiver MULTIZONE or Main Zone Complete, V2 and V4 models, Zone 2, Zone 4. There is no indication of what all this means and can't find a 905 anywhere.


Also looked at Oppo 93 and found All Models and All Models V2 but no mention of the RS232 version if that is the one I want. Imported V2 to have a look and compared action buttons, can't see a resolution button unless it's called something else.


Toshiba HD-XE1 assumed XA2 is the same but if it is do I choose the XA2 RS232 option if I am not using RS232, or do I choose one of the two All Models HD DVD option of which there are two to choose from.


Sony Projector, Sony DVD recorder and Sky HD box not listed. Found Sky Satellite All Models but I know there are different codes for Sky and Sky+


I also took a look at some backgrounds and buttons etc. Noticed that there aren't many UK Sky TV channel buttons.


So my first impression is that the software is not really user friendly. I am not bad with technology for an old git but the more I look the more I think this is too much to take on.


Another thing putting me off slightly is response from irule. I read the first 100 pages here and then from 200 to the end in lesser detail. I have noticed a declining response from the originators in the latter posts, which has been reported here by others. I know we have had a bank holiday but it's been four days since I sent a message to irule support without reply.


Sorry for ranting and I know nobody else can tell me if I have the capability to be able to set this up. But I was wondering if anybody else here thought that it looked too difficult at first but got to grips with it eventually.


Thanks


Graham


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20364893
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Well I have opened a gmail account and signed up for the 14 day trial, but after a brief look I think setting this up is going to be beyond my capabilities. I thought I would look at devices but I can't find my Onkyo 905 anywhere. I can see things like Integra Onkyo RS232 AV receiver MULTIZONE or Main Zone Complete, V2 and V4 models, Zone 2, Zone 4. There is no indication of what all this means and can't find a 905 anywhere.
> 
> 
> Also looked at Oppo 93 and found All Models and All Models V2 but no mention of the RS232 version if that is the one I want. Imported V2 to have a look and compared action buttons, can't see a resolution button unless it's called something else.
> 
> 
> Toshiba HD-XE1 assumed XA2 is the same but if it is do I choose the XA2 RS232 option if I am not using RS232, or do I choose one of the two All Models HD DVD option of which there are two to choose from.
> 
> 
> Sony Projector, Sony DVD recorder and Sky HD box not listed. Found Sky Satellite All Models but I know there are different codes for Sky and Sky+
> 
> 
> I also took a look at some backgrounds and buttons etc. Noticed that there aren't many UK Sky TV channel buttons.
> 
> 
> So my first impression is that the software is not really user friendly. I am not bad with technology for an old git but the more I look the more I think this is too much to take on.
> 
> 
> Another thing putting me off slightly is response from irule. I read the first 100 pages here and then from 200 to the end in lesser detail. I have noticed a declining response from the originators in the latter posts, which has been reported here by others. I know we have had a bank holiday but it's been four days since I sent a message to irule support without reply.
> 
> 
> Sorry for ranting and I know nobody else can tell me if I have the capability to be able to set this up. But I was wondering if anybody else here thought that it looked too difficult at first but got to grips with it eventually.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Graham



Graham, sorry to hear that you're not really into this kind of project. The iRule app is billed as a simple solution for do-it-yourselfers, yet, at its core, it is really meant for serious users who have a passion for this kind of customizability. All I can say is don't give up so quickly. Master the basics, first. There are a lot of folks here ready to help.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Well I have opened a gmail account and signed up for the 14 day trial, but after a brief look I think setting this up is going to be beyond my capabilities. I thought I would look at devices but I can't find my Onkyo 905 anywhere. I can see things like Integra Onkyo RS232 AV receiver MULTIZONE or Main Zone Complete, V2 and V4 models, Zone 2, Zone 4. There is no indication of what all this means and can't find a 905 anywhere.
> 
> 
> Also looked at Oppo 93 and found All Models and All Models V2 but no mention of the RS232 version if that is the one I want. Imported V2 to have a look and compared action buttons, can't see a resolution button unless it's called something else.
> 
> 
> Toshiba HD-XE1 assumed XA2 is the same but if it is do I choose the XA2 RS232 option if I am not using RS232, or do I choose one of the two All Models HD DVD option of which there are two to choose from.
> 
> 
> Sony Projector, Sony DVD recorder and Sky HD box not listed. Found Sky Satellite All Models but I know there are different codes for Sky and Sky+
> 
> 
> I also took a look at some backgrounds and buttons etc. Noticed that there aren't many UK Sky TV channel buttons.
> 
> 
> So my first impression is that the software is not really user friendly. I am not bad with technology for an old git but the more I look the more I think this is too much to take on.
> 
> 
> Another thing putting me off slightly is response from irule. I read the first 100 pages here and then from 200 to the end in lesser detail. I have noticed a declining response from the originators in the latter posts, which has been reported here by others. I know we have had a bank holiday but it's been four days since I sent a message to irule support without reply.
> 
> 
> Sorry for ranting and I know nobody else can tell me if I have the capability to be able to set this up. But I was wondering if anybody else here thought that it looked too difficult at first but got to grips with it eventually.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Graham



Onkyo receivers use, to my knowlege the same codes for all their receivers so here you can just choose one that works. This is how it works with many of the Devices in the builder. The way I sorted this out was to import all devices that seemed relevant and delete the ones that didn't work or I didn't need. It might be that your receiver support IP/TCP control.


The rs232 codes for the Oppo Bdp83 should work for the 93 so you should try that device.


I'm pretty sure you can't use the rs232 codes for anything other than rs232 control, other than IP control in some cases.


Any device you cannot find the codes for in the builder you will need to add your self. Remotecentral.com is a great website to find codes for most devices. iRule accepts both Hex codes and global cache codes for IR. When all else fails know that the iTach IR has a built in learner so you can copy commands from the original remote. The iRule database is far from complete, but it is growing. Have you checked user uploaded devices? They are separate from the iRule.


It's pretty easy to make new buttons, such as channelbuttons using Photoshop or other editing program. You can download blank buttons from the iRule website. Maybe someone would help you make these, there are users here who are pretty good at making buttons and backgrounds.


I felt the same way about the builder in the beginning, but it didn't take long before I got the hang of it. It's not all that complicated when you learn the basics of it.


I'm sure that the reason Itai have not shown himself in a while it is because he's got a lot on his plate, he might be working on iRule 2.0 and there might be an event. I don't know but he is very active on the forum when he has the time. As for support try them again, they are known to be very good, they might just have missed your request.


Don't worry, I had no programming experianse when I started with iRule, but I find it both fun and easy now. You may have to spend a little time with it, but I think you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Graham, sorry to hear that you're not really into this kind of project. The iRule app is billed as a simple solution for do-it-yourselfers, yet, at its core, it is really meant for serious users who have a passion for this kind of customizability. All I can say is don't give up so quickly. Master the basics, first. There are a lot of folks here ready to help.



Hi mborner,


Thank you for your encouragement. I had a thought after I posted. Is it possible that I can't find my devices because the choices are limited in the trial version?.


Also, it looks like setting this up is going to take a very long time. Once an iPad version is created is there a way of porting the set up across to an iPhone to suit the smaller screen, or do you have to completely redesign from scratch


Graham


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Onkyo receivers use, to my knowlege the same codes for all their receivers so here you can just choose one that works. This is how it works with many of the Devices in the builder. The way I sorted this out was to import all devices that seemed relevant and delete the ones that didn't work or I didn't need. It might be that your receiver support IP/TCP control.
> 
> 
> The rs232 codes for the Oppo Bdp83 should work for the 93 so you should try that device.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can't use the rs232 codes for anything other than rs232 control, other than IP control in some cases.
> 
> 
> Any device you cannot find the codes for in the builder you will need to add your self. Remotecentral.com is a great website to find codes for most devices. iRule accepts both Hex codes and global cache codes for IR. When all else fails know that the iTach IR has a built in learner so you can copy commands from the original remote. The iRule database is far from complete, but it is growing. Have you checked user uploaded devices? They are separate from the iRule.
> 
> 
> It's pretty easy to make new buttons, such as channelbuttons using Photoshop or other editing program. You can download blank buttons from the iRule website. Maybe someone would help you make these, there are users here who are pretty good at making buttons and backgrounds.
> 
> 
> I felt the same way about the builder in the beginning, but it didn't take long before I got the hang of it. It's not all that complicated when you learn the basics of it.
> 
> 
> I'm sure that the reason Itai have not shown himself in a while it is because he's got a lot on his plate, he might be working on iRule 2.0 and there might be an event. I don't know but he is very active on the forum when he has the time. As for support try them again, they are known to be very good, they might just have missed your request.
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I had no programming experianse when I started with iRule, but I find it both fun and easy now. You may have to spend a little time with it, but I think you'll get the hang of it.



Hi Ray,


Thanks to you as well for your words of encouragement. I will definitely persevere during the two week trial. Got another couple of bank hols coming up, wife will probably be working so I will have time to give it a good shot.


Graham


----------



## price3

Is there any way to get a code from harmony and input it into iRule? I have a harmony 659. Else, can someone upload the codes for the 2011 panasonic blu ray players?


----------



## dmorse4765

Many thanks to Barry Gordon for directing to the codes. I am using Mac OSX and now I need to know how to convert the codes for use with my GC-100 and iRule. I did download the iConvert for OSX from Martins site . The code was quite large and when I converted them to GC format the code was only 3 lines long rather than a hundred. Can someone give me assistance in converting these pronto codes for use in iRule. The downloaded file was a .ccf file


Dick Morse


----------



## myraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20355840
> 
> 
> myraid,
> 
> 
> Go to my website ( www.the-gordons.net ) and look for the programs IRGEN and TCP explorer. IR gen has the codesfor Dune as IR codes, TCPexplorer has them as IP codes. The programs once installed will generate a complete iRule device file.



Barry -

Thanks for these utilities. I was successfully able to create a set of network codes for my Dune D1.

I am having a hard time trying to figure out what format to add within the 'data' field for the properties of the command.

For example, for Power On, the neword code is,


GET\\x20/cgi-bin/do\\x3fcmd=ir_code\\x26ir_code=a05fbf00\\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a


Within the 'Power On' properites, do I add this line,
http://192.168.0.17/cgi-bin/do\\x3fc...\x0a\\x0d\\x0a 


with the ip address being the address of the Dune unit? Adding it this way gets no response from the Dune unit.


What am I missing?


Thank you again for your great utilities.


Shawn


EDIT - Barry, I figured out what I was doing wrong. Please disregard my follow up question above.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20365894
> 
> 
> Hi mborner,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your encouragement. I had a thought after I posted. Is it possible that I can't find my devices because the choices are limited in the trial version?.
> 
> 
> Also, it looks like setting this up is going to take a very long time. Once an iPad version is created is there a way of porting the set up across to an iPhone to suit the smaller screen, or do you have to completely redesign from scratch
> 
> 
> Graham



Hi Graham,


If you import a device and you see codes under Network Codes then it means those are either RS232 or IP commands. Database codes are all IR as well as HEX and Global Cache. I hope that helps. Additionally, trial does not limit number of devices seen. Your only limitation, besides the 14 days, is the lack of ability to backup and limited number of panels you can create.


I have been user of iRule since basically day 1 and work closely with Itai on a lot of issues that have been fixed in the builder and the app.


Time is all that it takes. I do programming for other distributors/dealers/individuals and sadly my setup is worse than what I have finalized as the optimal design. Mainly due to the fact that my setup is off the beta builder with 2 way feedback and such







and you can't transfer backup from production builder to beta.


Alex


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20366246
> 
> 
> Many thanks to Barry Gordon for directing to the codes. I am using Mac OSX and now I need to know how to convert the codes for use with my GC-100 and iRule. I did download the iConvert for OSX from Martins site . The code was quite large and when I converted them to GC format the code was only 3 lines long rather than a hundred. Can someone give me assistance in converting these pronto codes for use in iRule.
> 
> 
> Dick Morse



Dick, your question is a little unclear because you said you were able to convert your codes to GC using iLearn. Then, you ask how to convert the codes for use in iRule.


If you are talking about Pronto hex codes, you can certainly convert them but it's not required. iRule will accept a Pronto hex code just fine. I'm using them in my configuration with no problems. You need to create your own "hex code" device and add the hex codes to the device by pasting the hex code data string in the "data" field.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20365894
> 
> 
> I had a thought after I posted. Is it possible that I can't find my devices because the choices are limited in the trial version?.



No, the trial version is not restricted in that way. The code database is kept lean by not including every single model from every manufacturer. It's simpler, really, because many manufacturers share the exact same codes throughout their entire line. Denon, for example, uses the same codes for almost every receiver they make, therefore, you would find your Denon's receiver codes under "Denon AV Receiver Main Zone All Models V6", just as an example. This same philosophy applies to other manufacturers, as well. If you can't find the codes you are looking for in the database, there are several other options, as has already been pointed out.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20366334
> 
> 
> Dick, your question is a little unclear because you said you were able to convert your codes to GC using iLearn. Then, you ask how to convert the codes for use in iRule.
> 
> 
> If you are talking about Pronto hex codes, you can certainly convert them but it's not required. iRule will accept a Pronto hex code just fine. I'm using them in my configuration with no problems. You need to create your own "hex code" device and add the hex codes to the device by pasting the hex code data string in the "data" field.



I had a typo. I meant iConvert. However you answer is what I was looking for. I just looked at the device page and do not see how to create my own device. I do understand pasting them into the data field. I added a new device (8) and it adds a device code but won't allow me to paste into it. Thank you much for the help.


Dick Morse


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20366401
> 
> 
> I had a typo. I meant iConvert. However you answer is what I was looking for. I just looked at the device page and do not see how to create my own device. I do understand pasting them into the data field. I added a new device (8) and it adds a device code but won't allow me to paste into it. Thank you much for the help.
> 
> 
> Dick Morse



OK I added a device and adevice code folder. Renamed the device to Escient MX-311. Went to the data field but no way to paste the codes into it.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> OK I added a device and adevice code folder. Renamed the device to Escient MX-311. Went to the data field but no way to paste the codes into it.



Ctrl V to paste.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20366871
> 
> 
> Ctrl V to paste.



Will not paste with control-v

also tried command v


Dick


----------



## Graham N

Following Rays suggestion that irule might have missed my question I resubmitted and have had a response already, as indeed my submission was missed. . I will persevere with the trial over the next couple of days and once I have convinced myself that I 'might' be able to get my head around it I will order an itach IR and possibly one RS232.


When I do I will need to extend the signal to the projector. Has anybody got any suggestions on the best way to do this. The run of cable will need to be about 9m. I was wondering whether to use one of the supplied sensors with an extension lead or find out whether the Sony VW90ES is compatible with the itach to be able to plug jack to jack straight to the Sonys remote jack..


Thanks again for the words of encouragement,


Graham


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20367071
> 
> 
> Will not paste with control-v
> 
> also tried command v
> 
> 
> Dick



Hi-lite the hex string and then Ctrl-C. Then, Ctrl-V with your cursor in the data field. Where are you copying the hex string from?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20367250
> 
> 
> Following Rays suggestion that irule might have missed my question I resubmitted and have had a response already, as indeed my submission was missed. . I will persevere with the trial over the next couple of days and once I have convinced myself that I 'might' be able to get my head around it I will order an itach IR and possibly one RS232.
> 
> 
> When I do I will need to extend the signal to the projector. Has anybody got any suggestions on the best way to do this. The run of cable will need to be about 9m. I was wondering whether to use one of the supplied sensors with an extension lead or find out whether the Sony VW90ES is compatible with the itach to be able to plug jack to jack straight to the Sonys remote jack..
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the words of encouragement,
> 
> 
> Graham



Jack to jack would be your best bet. Test it before you run any wires, though. The Sony should have no problems being controlled this way.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20367533
> 
> 
> Hi-lite the hex string and then Ctrl-C. Then, Ctrl-V with your cursor in the data field. Where are you copying the hex string from?



I opened the file in text edit ,select all,copy and tried to paste in data field. All it does is put a v in the data field.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20367672
> 
> 
> I opened the file in text edit ,select all,copy and tried to paste in data field. All it does is put a v in the data field.



When you say "text edit" are you referring to "Notepad"?

Never mind, I see you're using a Mac. I'm not sure how cut, copy, and paste work on a Mac. Anybody?


----------



## festaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> When you say "text edit" are you referring to "Notepad"?
> 
> Never mind, I see you're using a Mac. I'm not sure how cut, copy, and paste work on a Mac. Anybody?



It's command v and command c. If u have the aluminum keyboard. On the White keyboards the apple key the command key


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20367250
> 
> 
> Following Rays suggestion that irule might have missed my question I resubmitted and have had a response already, as indeed my submission was missed. . I will persevere with the trial over the next couple of days and once I have convinced myself that I 'might' be able to get my head around it I will order an itach IR and possibly one RS232.
> 
> 
> When I do I will need to extend the signal to the projector. Has anybody got any suggestions on the best way to do this. The run of cable will need to be about 9m. I was wondering whether to use one of the supplied sensors with an extension lead or find out whether the Sony VW90ES is compatible with the itach to be able to plug jack to jack straight to the Sonys remote jack..
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the words of encouragement,
> 
> 
> Graham



You can also put a wifi RS 232 itach right where your projector is if you have a power outlet right there. That way you won't need to run the 9m IR extension.


Alex


----------



## moneypit

Just jumping in to say that after reading the initial post on day one and following the thread over the last couple years while working on my basement, I finally purchased the license.


Looks to be a significant time investment in the begining (much like Pronto Edit was for me) but, looking forward to getting it configured and in daily use.


I'll be using a combination of an iPad, iTouch and iPhone devices with a Global Cache IP2IR to control:


Onkyo TX-NR1008

Samsung C6500

DirecTv HR21

Panasonic S1

XBMC

XBOX360

Sony DVP-CX985 400 disc DVD changer


All but the The S1 and CX985 will be controlled through the network. These other two devices will be IR controlled using the IP2IR and Niles IR system with IRP2+ and IRP6.


Would like to see what others have done that use any of the above equipment. Feel free to contact me through PM or email with any specific advice or info.


Thanks


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *festaman* /forum/post/20367882
> 
> 
> It's command v and command c. If u have the aluminum keyboard. On the White keyboards the apple key the command key



Still no go, same results as before. All it does when I paste into the data field is put in a v and no codes show up in device codes


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20367946
> 
> 
> Still no go, same results as before. All it does when I paste into the data field is put in a v and no codes show up in device codes



when I look under my Escient device and hlite device codes under the hex codes it saysName - Device codes, Data-blank, repitition 3. I am sure I am doing something wrong because I have never had a problem cutting and pasting before. I opened the downloaded file FCS Fireball.ccf in textedit. In menu select all,command c, and then in the data field on lower left corner under data and command v . All I get is a V in the data field. No codes show up under hex codes for my device. Hope this helps to understand my entire procedure.


----------



## BroncoAndrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20364893
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Well I have opened a gmail account and signed up for the 14 day trial, but after a brief look I think setting this up is going to be beyond my capabilities. I thought I would look at devices but I can't find my Onkyo 905 anywhere. I can see things like Integra Onkyo RS232 AV receiver MULTIZONE or Main Zone Complete, V2 and V4 models, Zone 2, Zone 4. There is no indication of what all this means and can't find a 905 anywhere.



About a year ago, I worked with Itai (at iRule) to get the Onkyo network codes imported into the iRule Device database. If you are going to control your Onkyo over a network, then you will want to use the Main Zone Complete, Zone 2, and Zone 3 network devices. Those are the three that I created for import.


As another poster mentioned, all Onkyo devices use the same set of codes. Therefore, the Main Zone Complete devices includes the entire Onkyo command set and you will have a lot of commands that do not apply to your 905. For example, your device will understand the commands for 'Volume Level Up' and 'Volume Level Down' and will respond with volume adjustments of 0.5dB, but it won't (according to Onkyo's documentation) understand the 'Volume Level Up 1dB Step' or 'Volume Level Down 1dB Step' command, whereas my TX-NR5007 can use those commands.


Hopefully the trial period is long enough for you to see that iRule can be setup by a normal person, but there is a little bit of familiarization that needs to take place first. Once you identify the correct devices, the setup becomes more of a tedious task than a complicated one.


Good luck!


----------



## festaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20364757
> 
> 
> You can try these, they're already in .png format.
> 
> Attachment 210298
> Attachment 210299



Awesome Thanks. Did you make these? or is there a site with more?


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BroncoAndrew* /forum/post/20368030
> 
> 
> About a year ago, I worked with Itai (at iRule) to get the Onkyo network codes imported into the iRule Device database. If you are going to control your Onkyo over a network, then you will want to use the Main Zone Complete, Zone 2, and Zone 3 network devices. Those are the three that I created for import.
> 
> 
> As another poster mentioned, all Onkyo devices use the same set of codes. Therefore, the Main Zone Complete devices includes the entire Onkyo command set and you will have a lot of commands that do not apply to your 905. For example, your device will understand the commands for 'Volume Level Up' and 'Volume Level Down' and will respond with volume adjustments of 0.5dB, but it won't (according to Onkyo's documentation) understand the 'Volume Level Up 1dB Step' or 'Volume Level Down 1dB Step' command, whereas my TX-NR5007 can use those commands.
> 
> 
> Hopefully the trial period is long enough for you to see that iRule can be setup by a normal person, but there is a little bit of familiarization that needs to take place first. Once you identify the correct devices, the setup becomes more of a tedious task than a complicated one.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



So if I only want to control the Onkyo in the main room only I would only need to add the Main Zone Complete and won't need the other zones at all, have I got this right.


Thanks for your reply,


I will see how I get on over the weekend,


Graham


----------



## festaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20364757
> 
> 
> You can try these, they're already in .png format.
> 
> Attachment 210298
> Attachment 210299




Is there a way to make these bigger or do i have to do that in PS? They are a little smaller then normal ipad source icons.


----------



## BroncoAndrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20368789
> 
> 
> So if I only want to control the Onkyo in the main room only I would only need to add the Main Zone Complete and won't need the other zones at all, have I got this right.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> 
> I will see how I get on over the weekend,
> 
> 
> Graham



Yes, if you are going to control it over the network. I would just get it connected to the network and test a couple buttons like power and volume to make sure it works before spending too much time with other functions.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20367994
> 
> 
> when I look under my Escient device and hlite device codes under the hex codes it saysName - Device codes, Data-blank, repitition 3. I am sure I am doing something wrong because I have never had a problem cutting and pasting before. I opened the downloaded file FCS Fireball.ccf in textedit. In menu select all,command c, and then in the data field on lower left corner under data and command v . All I get is a V in the data field. No codes show up under hex codes for my device. Hope this helps to understand my entire procedure.



Shooting in the dark but you may want to try a different browser. Chrome?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *festaman* /forum/post/20368742
> 
> 
> Awesome Thanks. Did you make these? or is there a site with more?



I used the default iPad source button and added the text and the .png graphic.

Also, I sent you a PM.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20369445
> 
> 
> Shooting in the dark but you may want to try a different browser. Chrome?



Just tried with Chrome with the same results

Dick


----------



## project_x

I have a Digi portserver TS16 and want to use TCP sockets, Client/server and a crossover RS232 to connect my GC-100 to multiple clients. I know several people have done this with Denon AVRs. Has anybody tried to do this with a GC-100 to allow multiple connections?


What I've done.

Set the tcp server to be port 2, with address: 192.168.1.73:4998

Attached a crossover serial from port 2 to port 3

Set port 3 to be the tcp client, always on, connected to 192.168.1.70:4998 (my GC-100)


I then try to set my gateway to 192.168.1.73 in irule, but it can't find the gateway.


I have tested passing other ip connections thru this configuration, but I can't get irule to connect...


Any ideas?


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20367672
> 
> 
> I opened the file in text edit ,select all,copy and tried to paste in data field. All it does is put a v in the data field.



You are saying in one of your posts that you are opening the file FCS Fireball.ccf in Textedit. As far as I know a CCF file is a Pronto file, and first has to be converted with some tool, or opened with an editor for Pronto CCF files.

Maybe someone else can help you with that?

As far as I know there are only Windows tools for CCF files (I did start with a CCF conversion tool for Mac OS X, but due to having not much time, it is on hold for now).


HEX codes should have a format similar to: 0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 and so on.


For each button / command there is a line containing one or more HEX codes.


If you already converted the CCF file, then you have to select one command at a time (so do not use select all), and paste the command in iRule.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/20370627
> 
> 
> You are saying in one of your posts that you are opening the file FCS Fireball.ccf in Textedit. As far as I know a CCF file is a Pronto file, and first has to be converted with some tool, or opened with an editor for Pronto CCF files.
> 
> Maybe someone else can help you with that?
> 
> As far as I know there are only Windows tools for CCF files (I did start with a CCF conversion tool for Mac OS X, but due to having not much time, it is on hold for now).
> 
> 
> HEX codes should have a format similar to: 0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 and so on.
> 
> 
> For each button / command there is a line containing one or more HEX codes.
> 
> 
> If you already converted the CCF file, then you have to select one command at a time (so do not use select all), and paste the command in iRule.



I was told by someone on the forum yesterday that all I had to do was paste the file into the data field. He said he installed the pronto hex codes this way on a similar device. Are you saying I cannot use the pronto codes in iRule using a Mac? Thanks for the reply.


Dick


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20370662
> 
> 
> I was told by someone on the forum yesterday that all I had to do was paste the file into the data field. He said he installed the pronto hex codes this way on a similar device. Are you saying I cannot use the pronto codes in iRule using a Mac? Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> Dick



No, I am saying that the CCF file you want to use first has to be converted to a readable format before you can use the HEX / Pronto codes contained in the CCF file.

A CCF file is used in Pronto Edit for the Pronto remotes once made by Philips (see the Remotecentral website) and is not in a human readable format (at least the CCF files I have seen are not).


In iRule you can paste HEX codes and this can also be done on a Mac, but what you can not do is paste a complete CCF file in iRule (or iConvert).


So you have to look if there is a tool that can export the HEX codes contained in the CCF file, I suggest you have a look in the files / tools download section on www.remotecentral.com .


For example, a HEX / Pronto code looks like:

0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94

This HEX code is the HDI Dune Discrete Power Off command.


----------



## Jim Clamage

Anyone know which device in the builder matches up with the Verizon FiOs Motorola QTP6416-2? Perhaps you can save me some trial and error.


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## price3

Nevermind on the IR code requests, i didnt realize the iTach could learn.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20370662
> 
> 
> I was told by someone on the forum yesterday that all I had to do was paste the file into the data field. He said he installed the pronto hex codes this way on a similar device. Are you saying I cannot use the pronto codes in iRule using a Mac? Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> Dick



Dick, I hope I didn't lead you astray. The data that you copy must be the raw hex data directly from the ccf, not the ccf itself. You need to open the ccf in the Pronto software. A ccf would be Pronto Proedit, if I'm not mistaken. Navigate to the IR code you want to copy and double click on "learnt code". A window will pop up with your raw hex data in it. This is the data you need to copy. If the IR code does not say "learnt code" it's probably from the Pronto database, in which case, you may have to look elsewhere for your hex data. Either way, the raw data that you need to hi-lite and copy will be in a format something like this:


0000 006D 0000 0022 00AB 00AB 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0715


If you got the ccf from, say, Remote Central, you would need Pronto Proedit software to open it. You may need VMWare Fusion with XP installed to use it on your Mac. Otherwise you may be able to copy all of the hex data from an XP machine with Pronto Proedit installed on it to a usb flash drive


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20371109
> 
> 
> Dick, I hope I didn't lead you astray. The data that you copy must be the raw hex data directly from the ccf, not the ccf itself. You need to open the ccf in the Pronto software. A ccf would be Pronto Proedit, if I'm not mistaken. Navigate to the IR code you want to copy and double click on "learnt code". A window will pop up with your raw hex data in it. This is the data you need to copy. If the IR code does not say "learnt code" it's probably from the Pronto database, in which case, you may have to look elsewhere for your hex data. Either way, the raw data that you need to hi-lite and copy will be in a format something like this:
> 
> 
> 0000 006D 0000 0022 00AB 00AB 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0715
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



I will give it a try. If all else fails I will have to purchase an itach with the built in learner. Thanks to all for the reply's.


Dick


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20370173
> 
> 
> I have a Digi portserver TS16 and want to use TCP sockets, Client/server and a crossover RS232 to connect my GC-100 to multiple clients. I know several people have done this with Denon AVRs. Has anybody tried to do this with a GC-100 to allow multiple connections?
> 
> 
> What I've done.
> 
> Set the tcp server to be port 2, with address: 192.168.1.73:4998
> 
> Attached a crossover serial from port 2 to port 3
> 
> Set port 3 to be the tcp client, always on, connected to 192.168.1.70:4998 (my GC-100)
> 
> 
> I then try to set my gateway to 192.168.1.73 in irule, but it can't find the gateway.
> 
> 
> I have tested passing other ip connections thru this configuration, but I can't get irule to connect...
> 
> 
> Any ideas?




In the port logs it looks like


sendir,2:1,1,57000,3,3,22,354,22,97,22,97,22,97,22,161,22,16 1,22,97,22,161,22,16

1,22,161,22,161,22,161,22,97,22,161,22,161,22,161,22,161,22, 354


was sent to the GC100


and


completeir,2:1,1

was returned


*It looks like the commands are being sent properly, but the irule is showing no connection.

However, I now have multiple connections to my GC-100 : )*


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will give it a try. If all else fails I will have to purchase an itach with the built in learner. Thanks to all for the reply's.
> 
> 
> Dick



Good luck.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20371229
> 
> 
> In the port logs it looks like
> 
> sendir,2:1,1,57000,3,3,22,354,22,97,22,97,22,97,22,161,22,161,22,97,22,16 1,22,16
> 
> 1,22,161,22,161,22,161,22,97,22,161,22,161,22,161,22,161,22, 354
> 
> 
> was sent to the GC100
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> completeir,2:1,1
> 
> was returned
> 
> 
> *It looks like the commands are being sent properly, but the irule is showing no connection.
> 
> However, I now have multiple connections to my GC-100 : )*



When you paste the command string into iRule, try eliminating the items in red. The string should start with the carrier frequency, (57000)


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20372172
> 
> 
> When you paste the command string into iRule, try eliminating the items in red. The string should start with the carrier frequency, (57000)



These are the commands generated by iRule, and from the GC-100.


----------



## barrygordon

Graham N


The best way to deal with IR to many devices and/or over extended distances (up to hundreds of feet using a spare pair in a cat 5 or any pair at 24 guage or better) is to convert to Xantach electrical formats. The way to do this is to connect the GC device to a xantech 791-44 through the appropriate GC cable (IIRC cable GC-CGX). 95% of your IR transmission problems will then disappear, leaving only the GC device setup and getting the correct codes. This has been covered in this thread many times, just search for xantech


----------



## gurrab

Two questions:


1. Does anyone know of a good 3D program to use to design a 3D floorplan that has better graphics (rendering?) than Google Sketchup?


2. Does anyone have the pronto font and could send it to me? I've tried googling to no avail.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Graham N
> 
> 
> The best way to deal with IR to many devices and/or over extended distances (up to hundreds of feet using a spare pair in a cat 5 or any pair at 24 guage or better) is to convert to Xantach electrical formats. The way to do this is to connect the GC device to a xantech 791-44 through the appropriate GC cable (IIRC cable GC-CGX). 95% of your IR transmission problems will then disappear, leaving only the GC device setup and getting the correct codes. This has been covered in this thread many times, just search for xantech



Hi Barry,


I will do a search on the xantech. I remember reading a bit about the product you mention. I believe it was in reference to one version being passive and the other one amplified?? Thanks for the reply.


Regards,


Graham


----------



## barrygordon

That is correct. The amplified one is the 791-44. the passive one is just aboiut useless with the GC line of IR products


----------



## doctorjon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20372725
> 
> 
> Graham N
> 
> 
> The best way to deal with IR to many devices and/or over extended distances (up to hundreds of feet using a spare pair in a cat 5 or any pair at 24 guage or better) is to convert to Xantach electrical formats. The way to do this is to connect the GC device to a xantech 791-44 through the appropriate GC cable (IIRC cable GC-CGX). 95% of your IR transmission problems will then disappear, leaving only the GC device setup and getting the correct codes. This has been covered in this thread many times, just search for xantech



http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...24844&page=274


----------



## jagphys90

I'm hoping this comes as welcome news to many of you. I will be publishing a forum dedicated to iRule. I'll release the address within the day or so. Please visit the forum, register, and enjoy. Please remember that it is still a work in progress.


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20372222
> 
> 
> I have a Digi portserver TS16 and want to use TCP sockets, Client/server and a crossover RS232 to connect my GC-100 to multiple clients. I know several people have done this with Denon AVRs. Has anybody tried to do this with a GC-100 to allow multiple connections?
> 
> 
> What I've done.
> 
> Set the tcp server to be port 2, with address: 192.168.1.73:4998
> 
> Attached a crossover serial from port 2 to port 3
> 
> Set port 3 to be the tcp client, always on, connected to 192.168.1.70:4998 (my GC-100)
> 
> 
> I then try to set my gateway to 192.168.1.73 in irule, but it can't find the gateway.
> 
> 
> I have tested passing other ip connections thru this configuration, but I can't get irule to connect...
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> In the port logs it looks like
> 
> 
> sendir,2:1,1,57000,3,3,22,354,22,97,22,97,22,97,22,161,22,16 1,22,97,22,161,22,16
> 
> 1,22,161,22,161,22,161,22,97,22,161,22,161,22,161,22,161,22, 354
> 
> 
> was sent to the GC100
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> completeir,2:1,1
> 
> was returned




When I send press buttons on the iRule app, it sends the appropriate response to the GC-100 and receives the correct signal from the GC-100.


What happens when iRule connects to GC-100? What handshaking goes on to confirm the gateway is "connected"?

I get a red connection for the gateway, but the gc-100 gets and issues the appropriate commands (and switches the PVR).


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20371119
> 
> 
> I will give it a try. If all else fails I will have to purchase an itach with the built in learner. Thanks to all for the reply's.
> 
> 
> Dick



Just to let you know that I'm working on a tool to export HEX codes from a CCF file to a text-file or iRule-file. The tool will be finished this weekend.

I will make an Mac OS X version, but if someone is interested in a Windows or Linux version, then please let me know.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/20375474
> 
> 
> Just to let you know that I'm working on a tool to export HEX codes from a CCF file to a text-file or iRule-file. The tool will be finished this weekend.
> 
> I will make an Mac OS X version, but if someone is interested in a Windows or Linux version, then please let me know.



At the present time I am waiting on a reply from rule support. They had me send them the pronto .ccf file and my latest backup. I do look forward to your osx tool.


Dick


----------



## cgroll

Hello everyone







,


after being a silent reader for some time in this forum and specifically this thread I have finally decided to register so I would be able to post too.


First of all I want to say a big "thanks" for alle the helpful information provided by many people here. This "support" from a big user base was what finally persuaded me to buy iRule, as the trial didn't convince me initially and as it is a bit difficult to get the Global Cache products here in Germany, so I was dubious.


The tutorials from IRule are nice and all, but in the end there is still lots to learn until one finally gets stuff running (not saying I am there fully myself yet) and this thread is very helpful (although a bit difficult to sift through as it's so huge).


Anyway, yesterday my Itach arrived and after a few issues with the WiFi (only 11.b *sigh) I got it running and first IR signals sent via the blaster - woot!


While the rest is mostly "doing" (getting all the buttons at the right spots and connected with links/activities etc.), I still have a question: is there any chance to convert IR to RF 433.42 MHz?


Reason: I have a lighting system by Gira and I would love to integrate it into iRule, but so far I have been unable to find anything for that frequency,, the usual 434 MHz IR extenders don't work







.


Anyone has had similar issues and maybe found a solution?


----------



## Jack D

I am setting up two devices controlled by two separate serial iTachs (and in different rooms). They are both using the same serial command set since the devices are identical. So my question is: do I have to create two separate devices in iBuilder and associate each of the gateways with different command sets in iRule, or can I associate the two gateways with the same command set without having signals intended for one device inadvertently changing settings in both devices?


Thanks


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20376192
> 
> 
> I am setting up two devices controlled by two separate serial iTachs (and in different rooms). They are both using the same serial command set since the devices are identical. So my question is: do I have to create two separate devices in iBuilder and associate each of the gateways with different command sets in iRule, or can I associate the two gateways with the same command set without having signals intended for one device inadvertently changing settings in both devices?
> 
> 
> Thanks



u have to have 2 sets of the same codes in the builder under the device list. meaning set A and set B. Set A would go to one gateway and set B would go to the other.


It's simple enough just upload the one and share it out. Search for it, DL it again and MAKE sure u rename it so u know which is which.


We just did this for 6 Directv boxes. Renamed each for the room they were in (dirctv-gym) and set them to the right gateway. no problem at all.


hope it helps,

jim


----------



## Jack D

Jimim,

Got it.

Thanks.


----------



## Jack D

Regarding buttons-I downloaded the white glass iPad activity buttons from iBuilder and then doubled the size in paint.net. The resulting image on the iPad is rather blurry. I suppose I have to start with a higher resolution image if I'm going to double the size. Is that correct? If so where might I find higher res pre-made buttons?

Thx


----------



## barrygordon

You are correct on the subject of image expansion and resolution. Unfortunately I do not know of a source for the buttons you want at a higher rez. Perhaps someone else will provide that information.


----------



## Jack D

Does anyone know where I can get channel icons for DSTV which is the South African satellite monopoly? Thx


PS pronto has a full set of them but I believe they are proprietary and cannot be converted from the gef format to png for use with iBuilder.


----------



## Graham N

To mborner,


I have looked back over some previous posts and I see your mention of xantech 284D dual IR transmitters. I see the itach IP2IR lists the jacks as being stereo and the 284D spec states they are mono. Do the mono jacked xantech's plug straight into the stereo jacked itach or have you had to modify something or used an adaptor of some sort.


Also can you or anyone else tell me the size of the device, activity and channel buttons that you use in your layouts. I need to look for some more Sky UK channel icons, plus I might need to modify some blank buttons.


thank you,


Graham


----------



## barrygordon

Emitters with mono jacks are just fine with the iTach and GC-1xx products from global cache. They use a stero jack so they can nadle a sensor input.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To mborner,
> 
> 
> I have looked back over some previous posts and I see your mention of xantech 284D dual IR transmitters. I see the itach IP2IR lists the jacks as being stereo and the 284D spec states they are mono. Do the mono jacked xantech's plug straight into the stereo jacked itach or have you had to modify something or used an adaptor of some sort.
> 
> 
> Also can you or anyone else tell me the size of the device, activity and channel buttons that you use in your layouts. I need to look for some more Sky UK channel icons, plus I might need to modify some blank buttons.
> 
> 
> thank you,
> 
> 
> Graham



Blank buttons can be downloaded from the bottom of this page.
http://www.iruleathome.com/support/downloads.html 


If you need to modify buttons from the builder you can drag these to your Windows desktop and retreive them from there. (if I have understood it correctly)


Just remember to save all your modified buttons as .png


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20377208
> 
> 
> Blank buttons can be downloaded from the bottom of this page.
> http://www.iruleathome.com/support/downloads.html
> 
> 
> If you need to modify buttons from the builder you can drag these to your Windows desktop and retreive them from there. (if I have understood it correctly)
> 
> 
> Just remember to save all your modified buttons as .png



Hi ray,


I was keen to find out the size of the TV channel buttons so I can search for some more SKY TV channel icons.


I am still playing around with the irule trial at the moment and can't import different backgrounds or cut out and save buttons and icons which I believe is one of the limitations of the trial version. I am assuming I can import buttons from irule and elswhere into photoshop for editing.


I will probably just purchase the full licence as it now seems likely that this is the way I am going to go after having a bit of a fiddle,


thanks for your reply,


Graham


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20377192
> 
> 
> Emitters with mono jacks are just fine with the iTach and GC-1xx products from global cache. They use a stero jack so they can nadle a sensor input.



Hi Barry,


So am I correct in thinking that just for transmitter use a mono jack is fine, and that the other pin is when the itach is set for receiving not transmitting. Also, you can't damage or short out the itach by plugging in a mono jack?


thanks again,


Graham


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ray,
> 
> 
> I was keen to find out the size of the TV channel buttons so I can search for some more SKY TV channel icons.
> 
> 
> I am still playing around with the irule trial at the moment and can't import different backgrounds or cut out and save buttons and icons which I believe is one of the limitations of the trial version. I am assuming I can import buttons from irule and elswhere into photoshop for editing.
> 
> 
> I will probably just purchase the full licence as it now seems likely that this is the way I am going to go after having a bit of a fiddle,
> 
> 
> thanks for your reply,
> 
> 
> Graham



I can't remember the size I did the norwegian channelbuttons in, but I just did a picture search in Google to find the different channel logos and resized them in Photoshop. They were pretty easy to make after a little trial and error.


----------



## K-Wood

I'm trying to connect to my Foscam FI8918W IP camera. It is listed as a device in the builder, and I've created a page with a few buttons to control pan, tilt, etc.


I have two questions about setting it up:

1. Should it be connected as a http or network gateway?

2. How do I embed a webpage on a panel to display the video from the camera?


Anyone with experience with this device?


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## robsano1

Anyone know why I get a registration required on the panel page of irule iPad. I paid for the builder and been using it fine for several months. I went to sync today and it said sync complete but gives me a registration required on the panel page. My login and password is acknowledged as correct.


----------



## Martijn

Just to let you know:


I have finished the first version of an application to export the HEX codes from an CCF file to a text-file or an iRule XML file (can be imported in the devices tab in the iRule builder).


You can download the files from:
Mac OS X version: CCF Export.zip 
Windows version: CCF Export.zip 
Linux version: CCFExport.tar.gz

*System requirements:*
Mac OS X 10.4 or higher.
Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7
Linux, GTK + 2.x or newer


----------



## dlynch34

I wanted to know if there has been any more talk about porting irule over to Android?


----------



## Jason King

I just joined this forum but haven't been able to troll through all posts so would like some kind soul to direct me to where I may find some answers.

Red Eye and iRule seem on the face to quite similar but which is the one I should go for.

Some advice would be most helpful.


Cheers


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason King* /forum/post/20379322
> 
> 
> I just joined this forum but haven't been able to troll through all posts so would like some kind soul to direct me to where I may find some answers.
> 
> Red Eye and iRule seem on the face to quite similar but which is the one I should go for.
> 
> Some advice would be most helpful.
> 
> 
> Cheers



that's pretty broad. i would just start reading. first redeye used the disk to fire it's commands off to the equipment. that's it's limitation i feel. irule is through ir also but the emitters are right on the equipment. and irule also allows rs commands and http and such. it goes on and on. . .


i know there is the new redeye pro version coming out which does alot of the same. seems like a better solution then what they have now but i don't think it will be as powerful as irule.


my biggest thing. . . the interface. redeyes i feel is pretty plain. irule can be as simple or pretty as u want it to be with ur time.


jmo


jimi


----------



## Jason King

Many thanks for those pointers.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/20378620
> 
> 
> Just to let you know:
> 
> 
> I have finished the first version of an application to export the HEX codes from an CCF file to a text-file or an iRule XML file (can be imported in the devices tab in the iRule builder).
> 
> 
> You can download the files from:
> Mac OS X version: CCF Export.zip
> Windows version: CCF Export.zip
> Linux verxion: CCFExport.tar.gz
> 
> *System requirements:*
> Mac OS X 10.4 or higher.
> Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7
> Linux, GTK + 2.x or newer



Mac version fixed my Pronto conversion problem. It could use a few guidelines to make the process a little quicker, however after trial and error for about an hour it now works fine on my Escient. Thanks much.


----------



## jagphys90

New iRule Forum.


I have put online a forum for the sole purpose of discussing iRule. As several have mentioned, this thread has become way too large (unruly if you will). You can access the site at www.irulecommunity.com . There you'll find a link to the forum where you can register and post comments. The forum is rather basic at this point in time as I didn't want to create a huge hierarchy of categories. Please feel free to make suggestions and I'll try to incorporate them as best as I can.


A couple of points.


First, the site is designed using Joomla, which I am a complete beginner at. so forgive me if there are some bugs or issues.


Second, although I have contacted iRule and have their permission to construct this community website, I am not directly affiliated with them. However, I do believe in iRule and hope they continue to improve and grow.


So please join and let me know what you think. Thanks.


Jeff


----------



## barrygordon

Graham N


That is correct. I use Mono jacks with the iTach all the time. The itach protects itself against any type of short circuit as it should.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get channel icons for DSTV which is the South African satellite monopoly? Thx
> 
> 
> PS pronto has a full set of them but I believe they are proprietary and cannot be converted from the gef format to png for use with iBuilder.



This website has just about any one that exists in the world. http://www.lyngsat-logo.com/ .


----------



## Jack D

Lloydus,

Great. Thanks a lot!


----------



## cgroll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgroll* /forum/post/20376092
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> While the rest is mostly "doing" (getting all the buttons at the right spots and connected with links/activities etc.), I still have a question: is there any chance to convert IR to RF 433.42 MHz?
> 
> 
> Reason: I have a lighting system by Gira and I would love to integrate it into iRule, but so far I have been unable to find anything for that frequency,, the usual 434 MHz IR extenders don't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Anyone has had similar issues and maybe found a solution?



Noone out there who has a solution for that pesky RF frequency?


----------



## Graham N

Well I am off to a good start, bought the license and it is still saying I am on my trial period. It started with a problem with the purchase, I tried three times to buy but it kept sending me back to the gmail log in page. Eventually I clicked buy on the irule home page and paid with paypal.


Now my long established paypal email address is different to my new gmail address set up just to use irule. I linked my old address to the gmail address but still can't get past the trial option.


While I am waiting for irule support to help with getting me up and running can somebody post pictures of the plain buttons so I can start making up some suitable logos. I am after the large rectangular device buttons for the edge of the screen, with and without the blue 'on' band. Also a plain device button of similar size for the central screen area. I assume I can't drag them out of the irule interface for editing because I am still running the trial version.


Thanks if someone can post them ASAP, its a bank holiday here in the UK and I was trying to make some progress,


Graham


----------



## Graham N

I have had a quick response from irule support and they have got the builder registered for me. Unfortunately I have been told that you can't drag buttons for editing. I suppose it is the same for backgrounds. irule have offered to send me some buttons. I am guessing it is the same for backgrounds.


I did save a couple of pictures from the irule pictures thread but they don't seem to be all the same size. I would appreciate it if mborner, Steve Goff and Jerran might be able to send me some actual size background images.


Any advice on getting pictures on and off the builder appreciated too


regards,


Graham


----------



## K-Wood

I made good progress this weekend and got most of my theater up and running with iRule. Here's what's under control:


Denon AVR-2307CI -- RS232 control via Global Cache CG-100-12

Oppo BD-93 -- RS232 control via CG-100

Tivo Premier -- TCP control via IP [discovered that I needed to set the Tivo as a gateway using port 31339]


Everything is controlled using my iPad (1st G), which I bought specifically for controlling my HT and Sonos system.


Future plans include controlling my plasma via either IR or RS232, and setting up control of my Foscam webcam in the nursery.


Future wishes include finding a way to link to or incorporate the iPad apps for my Sonos system and for the Tivo. Ideally, I could have a button in iRule that would select my Sonos system as a source for my AVR and then link me to the Sonos app for song selection and control of the rest of my zones.


Does anyone know of a way to link out to the Sonos app from within iRule?


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## aggmiami




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tivo Premier -- TCP control via IP [discovered that I needed to set the Tivo as a gateway using port 31339]



How did you figure out the correct port? I have other devices that I would like to control via IP, but just don't understand how I can figure out each respective port.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20383141
> 
> 
> I have had a quick response from irule support and they have got the builder registered for me. Unfortunately I have been told that you can't drag buttons for editing. I suppose it is the same for backgrounds.



You can drag buttons and save them as files, but not after you import them into Builder. You have to do it while browsing the image libraries. Preview the buttons in a library by pressing on the "eye" symbol, then drag the image from there.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20383494
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a way to link out to the Sonos app from within iRule?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



Can't be done, as stated by Itai in post 7170.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20383141
> 
> 
> I have had a quick response from irule support and they have got the builder registered for me. Unfortunately I have been told that you can't drag buttons for editing. I suppose it is the same for backgrounds.



You can drag buttons or other images and save them as files, but not after you import them into Builder. You have to do it while browsing the image libraries. Preview the images in a library by pressing on the "eye" symbol, then drag an image from there to a folder.


(I never would have guessed that either, but someone posted the recipe here some time ago.)


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/20383602
> 
> 
> How did you figure out the correct port? I have other devices that I would like to control via IP, but just don't understand how I can figure out each respective port.



From post 7107 by Itai. I don't know why that port works, but it just does. Perhaps there is something in Tivo's documentation that explains what port it uses, but I haven't looked.


Or perhaps the port info can be found in your router? I'm not a network specialist, so I'm just guessing.


- Ken


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can drag buttons or other images and save them as files, but not after you import them into Builder. You have to do it while browsing the image libraries. Preview the images in a library by pressing on the "eye" symbol, then drag an image from there to a folder.
> 
> 
> (I never would have guessed that either, but someone posted the recipe here some time ago.)



Hi kriktsemaj99,


Thanks for your reply, I was just told the same thing in a pm but I couldn't find the eye symbol. Will have another go later


Graham


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20384242
> 
> 
> ... I was just told the same thing in a pm but I couldn't find the eye symbol.



It's in the right hand column (called View) of the window that pops up when you browse image libraries. Not sure if drag and drop to save the images works with every browser, but it does with Chrome.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgroll* /forum/post/20382564
> 
> 
> Noone out there who has a solution for that pesky RF frequency?



Are you sure it is 433.42MHz and not 433.92MHz?


The frequency you mention appears to be compatible with Somfy. It's kind of expensive but the following should do what you want:

http://www.av-outlet.com/en-us/dept_504.html 
http://www.av-outlet.com/images/shade/1810872-ins.pdf


----------



## barrygordon

if a device communicates via TCP/IP (as opposed to HTTP/TCP/IP) then the manufacturer needs to state somewhere which port the device listens at.


If the device uses HTTP it is generally, but not always listening at port 80.


----------



## cgroll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20384308
> 
> 
> Are you sure it is 433.42MHz and not 433.92MHz?
> 
> 
> The frequency you mention appears to be compatible with Somfy. It's kind of expensive but the following should do what you want:



Sadly, yes, it's 433.42 like Somfy (but from what I read Somfy changes the codes for security reasons).


Thanks for the links will check them out.


----------



## thebland

How do you set up Directv for serial commands?


I have have my HR-23 HD DVR on address 3 for IR; I want to convert to serial. There are 2 ethernet ports one on top of the other. I have the top ethernet port directly into my router. The bottom port is labeled ethernet. I plugged it into my cache but am not getting any response to the serial (network) codes


I'm having trouble getting serial codes to work. Any help??



Thanks!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20386170
> 
> 
> How do you set up Directv for serial commands?
> 
> 
> I have have my HR-23 HD DVR on address 3 for IR; I want to convert to serial. There are 2 ethernet ports one on top of the other. I have the top ethernet port directly into my router. The bottom port is labeled ethernet. I plugged it into my cache but am not getting any response to the serial (network) codes
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble getting serial codes to work. Any help??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You wouldn't use serial codes with ethernet. The device codes that you are looking for are HTTP. Also, switch your ethernet connections at the DVR. The bottom connector should go to your router and the top one to your GC. The device you're looking for in the user database is called "*DirecTV Satellite HTTP Remote Commands"*

You won't find it in the "iRule" tab. It's located in the "users" tab.

Also, if you're planning on using direct channel commands, import the device called "*DirecTV Satellite HTTP All Channels*" These are direct channel inputs that do away with having to create channel macros. It's awesome.


Edit: As I look at the back panel of your DVR, it has ethernet ports listed as "ethernet 1" and "ethernet 2". In that case you could leave your connections as they are, as ethernet 1 should go to your router.


----------



## gurrab

Is there anyway for iRule to display and play your mp3s? Either via iTunes on a QNAP NAS or access Spotify in anyway without having your computer running?

My receiver supports airplay streaming from my iPad to the receiver, is there any way to integrate that into iRule?


----------



## K-Wood

Are any of the Panasonic plasma codes RS232? The devices in the User tab of the Builder all seem to be "database codes" and don't appear to be serial commands.


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20386932
> 
> 
> Also, if you're planning on using direct channel commands, import the device called "*DirecTV Satellite HTTP All Channels*" These are direct channel inputs that do away with having to create channel macros. It's awesome.



Are there direct channel inputs for the "Tivo (TCP)" device?


If not, how does one go about writing a macro for three digit channel buttons? I've tried using multiple commands assigned to a button, but it seems to only execute the first command.


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20386932
> 
> 
> You wouldn't use serial codes with ethernet. The device codes that you are looking for are HTTP. Also, switch your ethernet connections at the DVR. The bottom connector should go to your router and the top one to your GC. The device you're looking for in the user database is called "*DirecTV Satellite HTTP Remote Commands"*
> 
> You won't find it in the "iRule" tab. It's located in the "users" tab.
> 
> Also, if you're planning on using direct channel commands, import the device called "*DirecTV Satellite HTTP All Channels*" These are direct channel inputs that do away with having to create channel macros. It's awesome.
> 
> 
> Edit: As I look at the back panel of your DVR, it has ethernet ports listed as "ethernet 1" and "ethernet 2". In that case you could leave your connections as they are, as ethernet 1 should go to your router.



Thanks for the detailed answer!!! I'll give it a go!


----------



## thebland

Where are the default pre-fab skins with buttons for BD player, DVR, etc. located?? I recall their are template pages rather than generating a new background and dragging in a bunch of buttons.


[email protected]!


----------



## myraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20387713
> 
> 
> Are any of the Panasonic plasma codes RS232? The devices in the User tab of the Builder all seem to be "database codes" and don't appear to be serial commands.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



Ken - I just shared my RS232 codes in iRule. They all work fine for me!!! Have a look under Users for Panasonic Plasma - RS232 codes.


Shawn


----------



## Graham N

Can someone help me with a tip that I read on here. I have searched but can't find it.


What I want to do is save a picture from the irule builder that I have laid out the buttons on. This is so when I open it in photoshop I can make sure the background design matches the position of the buttons.


Thanks,


Graham


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myraid* /forum/post/20388082
> 
> 
> Ken - I just shared my RS232 codes in iRule. They all work fine for me!!! Have a look under Users for Panasonic Plasma - RS232 codes.
> 
> 
> Shawn



I just found them -- thanks for sharing them! I have a 2006 commercial model, but the code syntax looks the same as the codes you uploaded. I'll give them a try tonight.


- Ken


----------



## myraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20388139
> 
> 
> I just found them -- thanks for sharing them! I have a 2006 commercial model, but the code syntax looks the same as the codes you uploaded. I'll give them a try tonight.
> 
> 
> - Ken



Ken-

I am not sure if your know this or not, but the Panasonic plasmas require a straight-through serial cable and not a null modem. I found this information on one of the PDF files I got on all of the Panasonic serial codes. Originally I was trying to use a null modem and none of the codes would work. Switched to a straight through and everything worked great.


Shawn


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20388115
> 
> 
> Can someone help me with a tip that I read on here. I have searched but can't find it.
> 
> 
> What I want to do is save a picture from the irule builder that I have laid out the buttons on. This is so when I open it in photoshop I can make sure the background design matches the position of the buttons.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Graham



Graham, that method wouldn't work too well from the builder. What you may need to do is sync your project to your iPad, then take a screen shot of your page and then email the file to yourself. Even then, I'm not sure it will be sized correctly. What I've done on my own project is to count the dots of the background for an exact spot to locate graphics. It's an awful lot of trial and error, but it works. Notice the box around my 2 "music" and "movies" buttons.


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myraid* /forum/post/20388246
> 
> 
> Ken-
> 
> I am not sure if your know this or not, but the Panasonic plasmas require a straight-through serial cable and not a null modem. I found this information on one of the PDF files I got on all of the Panasonic serial codes. Originally I was trying to use a null modem and none of the codes would work. Switched to a straight through and everything worked great.
> 
> 
> Shawn



Great catch, thanks. I have a variety of serial cables at home -- is there any way to tell whether a cable is a null modem or straight through version?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20387900
> 
> 
> Where are the default pre-fab skins with buttons for BD player, DVR, etc. located?? I recall their are template pages rather than generating a new background and dragging in a bunch of buttons.
> 
> 
> [email protected]!



Jeff, the only template available is the default UI on iRule's website. You can find it on their site under downloads. Other than that, there are no templates. Just download the file, and then from the builder, choose File/Restore, select the file you downloaded and you're done.
*******Caution******** This will erase whatever work you've already done in iRule.
*


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gurrab* /forum/post/20386953
> 
> 
> Is there anyway for iRule to display and play your mp3s? Either via iTunes on a QNAP NAS or access Spotify in anyway without having your computer running?
> 
> My receiver supports airplay streaming from my iPad to the receiver, is there any way to integrate that into iRule?



Until 2.0 version comes out with 2way feedback you are stuck with having to embed a webpage running some sort of web server. I am a beta tester for iRule and can tell you that I have Pandora running on Integra DHC-80.2 and the Artist, Album, Track title and time all show up on my iPad once configured correctly without a need for anything additional. Looks very nice. We are still testing whether or not the new ONkyo/Integra pass the cover art at all.



Alex


----------



## myraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20388289
> 
> 
> Great catch, thanks. I have a variety of serial cables at home -- is there any way to tell whether a cable is a null modem or straight through version?



By looking at the cable I don't think so (Anyone?), however there are many websites on the differences in the configuration for the pin outs.


----------



## jautor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myraid* /forum/post/20388643
> 
> 
> By looking at the cable I don't think so (Anyone?), however there are many websites on the differences in the configuration for the pin outs.



Not by looking, but do a continuity test with a voltmeter on pin 2 or pin 3. If they swap (2 to 3, 3 to 2), it's a NULL modem cable...


Jeff


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20386932
> 
> 
> You wouldn't use serial codes with ethernet. The device codes that you are looking for are HTTP. Also, switch your ethernet connections at the DVR. The bottom connector should go to your router and the top one to your GC. The device you're looking for in the user database is called "*DirecTV Satellite HTTP Remote Commands"*
> 
> You won't find it in the "iRule" tab. It's located in the "users" tab.
> 
> Also, if you're planning on using direct channel commands, import the device called "*DirecTV Satellite HTTP All Channels*" These are direct channel inputs that do away with having to create channel macros. It's awesome.
> 
> 
> Edit: As I look at the back panel of your DVR, it has ethernet ports listed as "ethernet 1" and "ethernet 2". In that case you could leave your connections as they are, as ethernet 1 should go to your router.



Actually it is a Directv HR-22 but still has ethernet 1 and 2


1. I have the top ethernet slot plugged into the router

2. I have the bottom ethernet slot into the cache


When I check my router, I have 2 Directv IP addresses. I plugged in both but no luck.


I entered 2 HTTP inputs with each IP... no luck.


Any ideas?


Thanks for your help!


Jeff


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myraid* /forum/post/20388246
> 
> 
> Ken-
> 
> I am not sure if your know this or not, but the Panasonic plasmas require a straight-through serial cable and not a null modem. I found this information on one of the PDF files I got on all of the Panasonic serial codes. Originally I was trying to use a null modem and none of the codes would work. Switched to a straight through and everything worked great.
> 
> 
> Shawn



Do you happen to know if a Pioneer Pro 150FD can use serial commands. The manual says for service only but was curios if it could be used for remote.


----------



## thebland

Also,


Are there bigger *Channel Up/Down* buttons anywhere??


Thanks!


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20389774
> 
> 
> Actually it is a Directv HR-22 but still has ethernet 1 and 2
> 
> 
> 1. I have the top ethernet slot plugged into the router
> 
> 2. I have the bottom ethernet slot into the cache
> 
> 
> When I check my router, I have 2 Directv IP addresses. I plugged in both but no luck.
> 
> 
> I entered 2 HTTP inputs with each IP... no luck.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> Jeff



Have you enabled IP control through the menu of your DVR? The default is to have it disabled.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20389774
> 
> 
> Actually it is a Directv HR-22 but still has ethernet 1 and 2
> 
> 
> 1. I have the top ethernet slot plugged into the router
> 
> 2. I have the bottom ethernet slot into the cache
> 
> 
> When I check my router, I have 2 Directv IP addresses. I plugged in both but no luck.
> 
> 
> I entered 2 HTTP inputs with each IP... no luck.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> Jeff



In iRule, be sure you are setting up an HTTP gateway and not a network gateway. Enter the gateway info in the address field as

"192.168.X.XXX:8080" without the quotes. Enter the proper IP address of your DVR instead of the X's. To check the physical address of your DVR, go to the DVR's main menu, then select "parental favs & setup" then select "system setup" then select "network setup" then on the right, arrow down to "advance network setup" and hit enter. Your DVR's network data will be displayed in a few seconds.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20389882
> 
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> Are there bigger *Channel Up/Down* buttons anywhere??
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Send me a PM with your email and I'll send you some larger .png buttons.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20390070
> 
> 
> In iRule, be sure you are setting up an HTTP gateway and not a network gateway. Enter the gateway info in the address field as
> 
> "192.168.X.XXX:8080" without the quotes. Enter the proper IP address of your DVR instead of the X's. To check the physical address of your DVR, go to the DVR's main menu, then select "parental favs & setup" then select "system setup" then select "network setup" then on the right, arrow down to "advance network setup" and hit enter. Your DVR's network data will be displayed in a few seconds.
> 
> 
> Send me a PM with your email and I'll send you some larger .png buttons.



Thanks for all your help:


All works!! It was the 8080 suffix


Jeff


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20390145
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help:
> 
> 
> All works!! It was the 8080 suffix
> 
> 
> Jeff



That's great news, Jeff.







Congratulations. It took me a while to get it figured out too.


----------



## myraid

Anyone having trouble logging into iRule Builder? I can't get in.


----------



## jagphys90

Just a reminder that there is a forum setup at www.irulecommunity.com . As several have stated, this thread is very long and not very navigable. I understand that there are obviously more registered users here. However, as more join it'll become more useful.


Jeff


----------



## mastermaybe

Hi all:


I'd appreciate someone just giving me a quick idea of the money and time needed to control the following, all of which are connected to my network via WIFI or Ethernet.


1. Pioneer 6020 PDP

2. Denon 4311 AVR

3. Sony BDP CX 960 400 disc BD changer

4. Apple TV

5. DirecTV HR23


Now my understanding is that only the D* box, Apple TV, and 4311 are "controllable" straightaway over my network, correct?


I'd need a gateway/IR blaster (???) to connect to my modem and blast IR commands to the Kuro and changer?


Long and short: can I control all 5 of the above components?


If so (assuming I need this gateway/blaster) what are the costs?


Please correct me if I'm wrong somewhere.


Thanks a ton!


James


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20390206
> 
> 
> That's great news, Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. It took me a while to get it figured out too.



One last thing...


I have two Directv receivers. What is the best way to control both in iRule? Do I need to load and program a second set of Dtv commands (HTTP 2) for DVR #2?? Or can I somehow have the second DVR use the same command set as my first DVR but have iRule send the commands to my second Directv's ip address alone (so I'm not controlling both simultaneously)?


Thanks!


(PM'd you my email for those buttons - thanks).


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20387734
> 
> 
> Are there direct channel inputs for the "Tivo (TCP)" device?
> 
> 
> If not, how does one go about writing a macro for three digit channel buttons? I've tried using multiple commands assigned to a button, but it seems to only execute the first command.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



I've been down this road - put delays between the numbers. I use a 0.2 delay and it works fine.


cheers


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a reminder that there is a forum setup at www.irulecommunity.com . As several have stated, this thread is very long and not very navigable. I understand that there are obviously more registered users here. However, as more join it'll become more useful.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Until itai links to your site rather that this ridiculously long thread you won't get much traffic I think.


----------



## thebland

Using the Steve's Streamline Skins...


1. How come I can't move in certain buttons but others will insert fine into the template (e.g. I can't insert the VOL + and VOL - buttons but can insert numerals 1-9??


2. Also, some buttons, when inserted are light colored and others are (properly) black.


What's up???


----------



## gurrab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20388381
> 
> 
> Until 2.0 version comes out with 2way feedback you are stuck with having to embed a webpage running some sort of web server. I am a beta tester for iRule and can tell you that I have Pandora running on Integra DHC-80.2 and the Artist, Album, Track title and time all show up on my iPad once configured correctly without a need for anything additional. Looks very nice. We are still testing whether or not the new ONkyo/Integra pass the cover art at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Ok.. so no dice then until spotify releases their own webbased client.

The goal for me is to not having to turn my PC on.

I have a Marantz SR7005 that supports the airplay function


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20390788
> 
> 
> One last thing...
> 
> 
> I have two Directv receivers. What is the best way to control both in iRule? Do I need to load and program a second set of Dtv commands (HTTP 2) for DVR #2?? Or can I somehow have the second DVR use the same command set as my first DVR but have iRule send the commands to my second Directv's ip address alone (so I'm not controlling both simultaneously)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> (PM'd you my email for those buttons - thanks).



As long as the IP addresses of both boxes are different, (they'd have to be) There shouldn't be an issue as long as you create gateways for both of them in iRule. You may have to download 2 HTTP devices, one for each DVR. You should rename them to keep track.


I haven't received a PM from you yet.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20391407
> 
> 
> Using the Steve's Streamline Skins...
> 
> 
> 1. How come I can't move in certain buttons but others will insert fine into the template (e.g. I can't insert the VOL + and VOL - buttons but can insert numerals 1-9??
> 
> 
> 2. Also, some buttons, when inserted are light colored and others are (properly) black.
> 
> 
> What's up???



1. Could you give more details? When you say you can't insert the buttons, what do you mean? What happens when you drop them onto the panel? Are you using Chrome? If not, it's highly recommended.

Also, is this for an iPad? You may not have enough grid lines to insert certain buttons correctly. I have found that with the iPad, the maximum grid allowable, (30 X 51) works best for any size button. Set the grid before you place your background. Once the background is placed, make the dimensions of the background 1 cell high by 1 cell wide. You should have no issues placing buttons.


2. Buttons will remain semi-transparent until you add a command to them. Or, convert the button to a link. (right click the button and select "convert button to link") The link will remain semi-transparent until you assign it a panel and a page to link to. You do this in the properties box on the bottom left of the Builder.


Keep in mind, if you drag a button over to your panel and you have the background layer selected, it's no longer a button, it becomes an image. Images will never be semi-transparent. You can't add commands to images.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20391474
> 
> 
> As long as the IP addresses of both boxes are different, (they'd have to be) There shouldn't be an issue as long as you create gateways for both of them in iRule. You may have to download 2 HTTP devices, one for each DVR. You should rename them to keep track.
> 
> 
> I haven't received a PM from you yet.



I selected the HTTP command in the gateway for my first DVR - but it says 'in use' if I try and pair my second DVR. I tried HTTP(2) commands but no go... I'll try and download the same commands and rename. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20391545
> 
> 
> I selected the HTTP command in the gateway for my first DVR - but it says 'in use' if I try and pair my second DVR.



That's why you have to rename the second device.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/20390449
> 
> 
> Hi all:
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate someone just giving me a quick idea of the money and time needed to control the following, all of which are connected to my network via WIFI or Ethernet.
> 
> 
> 1. Pioneer 6020 PDP
> 
> 2. Denon 4311 AVR
> 
> 3. Sony BDP CX 960 400 disc BD changer
> 
> 4. Apple TV
> 
> 5. DirecTV HR23
> 
> 
> Now my understanding is that only the D* box, Apple TV, and 4311 are "controllable" straightaway over my network, correct?
> 
> 
> I'd need a gateway/IR blaster (???) to connect to my modem and blast IR commands to the Kuro and changer?
> 
> 
> Long and short: can I control all 5 of the above components?
> 
> 
> If so (assuming I need this gateway/blaster) what are the costs?
> 
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong somewhere.
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton!
> 
> 
> James



Yes, you can control all five devices you mention.


I would recommend an iTach IP2IR for Infra-Red duties and controlling the rest with TCP/IP. The IP2IR has three outputs for IR and each can control two devices (with dual emitters) so you can theoretically control six devices with it. You can buy the IP2IR directly from the iRule folks on their web site.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20391600
> 
> 
> That's why you have to rename the second device.



As I slog through this, can you tell me where I rename it?


Thanks again!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20392106
> 
> 
> As I slog through this, can you tell me where I rename it?
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20391407
> 
> 
> Using the Steve's Streamline Skins...
> 
> 
> 1. How come I can't move in certain buttons but others will insert fine into the template (e.g. I can't insert the VOL + and VOL - buttons but can insert numerals 1-9??
> 
> 
> 2. Also, some buttons, when inserted are light colored and others are (properly) black.
> 
> 
> What's up???



Hi Jeff,


One of the things you may have to do is resize the number of cells a button takes up. The grid for the iPad landscape pages is 31 rows by 51 columns. The buttons on the right are all 5 cells wide, so they line up on center top to bottom. A few buttons (right and left arrows, top menu and popup menu in the examples I've shown) were resized to three cells wide, but most of the rest are 4 cells wide. The buttons will be faded out until you assign an action to them.


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20387734
> 
> 
> Are there direct channel inputs for the "Tivo (TCP)" device?
> 
> 
> If not, how does one go about writing a macro for three digit channel buttons? I've tried using multiple commands assigned to a button, but it seems to only execute the first command.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



I love answering my own questions. With an assist from the iRulecommunity forum, I learned that it simply requires inserting a 0.2 second delay between each command. I tried it for 3-digit channel macros and it worked a charm. Macros, btw, are simply a series of commands linked to a single button with delays inserted between each command. Easy-peasy.


----------



## K-Wood

Anyone know where to find TV Channels U-Z in the White Glass image library? All of the other channels seem to be there, but not U through Z.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## .Capstone

Question for those of you out there testing the new 2.0 beta version:


I am in the process of buying my first AV Receiver to complete my home theater system. I think I've pretty much narrowed it down to Onkyo vs. Denon. My specific question relates to feedback from the receiver. Will either one be better at doing this with iRule 2.0? I already own an Apple TV 2, so the Airplay feature on the Denon, is somewhat negated in my mind. But I kind of wondered if the Airplay feature would help in the feedback process with things such as album artwork. I'm leaning toward the Onkyo HT-RC370 or TX-NR709, over the Denon 2312CI. They're all in my price range, but I feel like the Onkyo's have a small leg up in features. I just want to make sure that one isn't better than the other for feedback on iRule 2.0. Or maybe neither one is good and I should be looking at something else?


Thanks.


----------



## barrygordon

Here's a tip for building channel selection macros. If your channel number is less than the maxinum number of digits, add a "Cursor OK" or "Select" command as the last item in the macro. This will be much faster than adding leading zeros to pad it out or waiting for the receiver to time out on less than the maximum number of digits. Just check how the "Real" remote operates to be sure. In my system, sending a "Cursor OK" or "Select" (they are generally the same command just two different names) at the end of every channel selection (including the case of the maximum number of digits) works fine.


----------



## K-Wood

Thanks for the tip. That's exactly what I did, and it works like a charm on my TiVo Premier.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gurrab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there anyway for iRule to display and play your mp3s? Either via iTunes on a QNAP NAS or access Spotify in anyway without having your computer running?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20388381
> 
> 
> Until 2.0 version comes out with 2way feedback you are stuck with having to embed a webpage running some sort of web server. I am a beta tester for iRule and can tell you that I have Pandora running on Integra DHC-80.2 and the Artist, Album, Track title and time all show up on my iPad once configured correctly without a need for anything additional. Looks very nice. We are still testing whether or not the new ONkyo/Integra pass the cover art at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex




Suggest you check out Signal as a possible interim 2way iTunes solution. See previous post here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post19380676 


Jim


----------



## Gorr

Hi,


I have two Grafikeye QS that I'm currently controlling using my pronto 9600. I would love to get it working with irule. Anyone have this setup and care to give me some hints? The QS:s are connected with the IP interface so I would need to connect to the IP adress and then send commands.


ANy help is appricated. Again can we have another forum than one thread









I think I have read trough most of it and I remeber that someone was using a Lutron device with irule so I have my hope that this can work.


Thanks again


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20392681
> 
> 
> Hi Jeff,
> 
> 
> One of the things you may have to do is resize the number of cells a button takes up. The grid for the iPad landscape pages is 31 rows by 51 columns. The buttons on the right are all 5 cells wide, so they line up on center top to bottom. A few buttons (right and left arrows, top menu and popup menu in the examples I've shown) were resized to three cells wide, but most of the rest are 4 cells wide. The buttons will be faded out until you assign an action to them.




Gotcha... [email protected] (nice templates)


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20392210



Got it.


however, I noticed when I successfully changed the names in Devices. However, when I check the command over in the Panels area, the device name (Directv command) is unchanged there when I trace a command to a button.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20393607
> 
> 
> Gotcha... [email protected] (nice templates)



Thanks!


----------



## jagphys90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Again can we have another forum than one thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have read trough most of it and I remeber that someone was using a Lutron device with irule so I have my hope that this can work.
> 
> 
> Thanks again



I have created an entire forum dedicated to iRule. The website is www.irulecommunity.com with link on main menu.


Jeff


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20392210



All is good. Both DVRs being controlled. Awesome!! Very, very pleased. I paid 8X for my RTI solution and this looks as good, as functional and slick to boot!


----------



## gurrab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20393319
> 
> 
> Suggest you check out Signal as a possible interim 2way iTunes solution. See previous post here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post19380676
> 
> 
> Jim



Sorry Jim, the link doesn't work. Trying to google signal but getting all kinds of other stuff about signals










Edit 1: nm, found it!


Edit 2: Jim, after looking at their site, I fail to see how it's supposed to work without leaving my PC on? Unless the program is compatible with a Qnap NAS. The whole point is not having to have a PC turned on whenever you want to listen to music


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gurrab* /forum/post/20395856
> 
> 
> Sorry Jim, the link doesn't work. Trying to google signal but getting all kinds of other stuff about signals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 1: nm, found it!
> 
> 
> Edit 2: Jim, after looking at their site, I fail to see how it's supposed to work without leaving my PC on? Unless the program is compatible with a Qnap NAS. The whole point is not having to have a PC turned on whenever you want to listen to music



I know alot of NAS's now have built in itunes and other media players. do they function as a webbased control? if so if u can view the web page on mobile safari u can embed it in irule?


don't know if this helps at all.

jimi


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20395381
> 
> 
> All is good. Both DVRs being controlled. Awesome!! Very, very pleased. I paid 8X for my RTI solution and this looks as good, as functional and slick to boot!



Jeff,


U still using the ADA processor? RU controlling it with irule? i was just wondering. . .


Glad U R happy with using it. Once u get used to the builder U can do some pretty slick stuff.


Example. I use a video server hooked up to my DVR so I can view channels in irule if am outside and want to tune to a certain station to give me some visual feedback. . .


jimi


----------



## Jack D

After having spent a considerable amount of time doing my first set up (yes pretty much everything is working now) just a few observations.


iBuilder/iRule are still a pretty rough cut.

a. iB needs an "undo" option! Really, it is a simple thing but, unless I'm missing something, if you make a mistake you have to close out iB without saving changes to get back to where you started.

b. Forget about building a nice interface with drag and drop. You have to align buttons etc by putting the correct row and column numbers into the properties page. The GUI is pretty rough cut at this point.

c. There is the problem noted here many times that sometimes graphic images just disappear until you close iB and reopen. It can be frustrating.

d. Having to put custom labels onto buttons, etc by downloading a blank button and adding the label in an editing program and then uploading into iB is really making it more difficult than it should be. You should be able to do this directly in iB.

e. Not being able to save more than one set up in iB for one type of device (i.e. iPad or iPod) seems like an omission. I'm really not sure if it was an oversight or what. Why should one have to pay for another license to do this?

f. I had a lot of trouble at first getting iR to discover gateways. I assume that it identifies them by their Mac address but I'm not entirely sure. I added all five of my gateways and they were identified by iR but then when I moved the gateways physically to another access point on my LAN (same LAN as when they were identified) iR got confused. It kept identifying existing gateways as new ones. I finally figured out that I just accept the new gateway and then delete it as long as the existing one is still listed in iRule. What is that all about?

g. Speaking of gateways, GC needs better documentation. I looked through everything I could find on their site and no where did it indicate that when accessing the set up page of the gateway that the default userid and password are both "password." OK maybe something relatively obvious if you have done any fiddling around with routers, etc but not so straightforward.


I am coming from having programed several Pronto Pro remotes so much of iB interface was familiar (it seems they have borrowed liberally from the Pronto software). As many have noted here, however, there is a real need for much better documentation. I can imagine that it could be rather difficult for someone setting up their first universal remote as evidenced by the many questions on this thread.


I am eagerly awaiting an update of iB with, hopefully, a slicker GUI, and the promised feedback scripts built in. I haven't heard much about it. I wonder if they are running into more problems with feedback than initially anticipated.


Don't get me wrong. In the end I'm reasonably happy with iB and iR and being able to use my iPad to control my systems. I'm just hoping that the next version will represent a significant improvement.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20393084
> 
> 
> Question for those of you out there testing the new 2.0 beta version:
> 
> 
> I am in the process of buying my first AV Receiver to complete my home theater system. I think I've pretty much narrowed it down to Onkyo vs. Denon. My specific question relates to feedback from the receiver. Will either one be better at doing this with iRule 2.0? I already own an Apple TV 2, so the Airplay feature on the Denon, is somewhat negated in my mind. But I kind of wondered if the Airplay feature would help in the feedback process with things such as album artwork. I'm leaning toward the Onkyo HT-RC370 or TX-NR709, over the Denon 2312CI. They're all in my price range, but I feel like the Onkyo's have a small leg up in features. I just want to make sure that one isn't better than the other for feedback on iRule 2.0. Or maybe neither one is good and I should be looking at something else?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have looked at a lot of A/V receivers over the past six months to see which ones to buy with the features I want and compatibility with iRule using TCP/IP. I was just about to go with the Pioneer VSX-1120-K when Pioneer released the VSX-1021-K. This looks like the perfect receiver. Now I am waiting for it to come down in price or I may just go with the 1120 for about the same price (I probably wouldn't use Air Play anyway).


If you haven't already, take a look at the Pioneer stuff. Barry Gordon has already proved that the 1120 works great with iRule. The rest of the spec's are really good.


----------



## barrygordon

I suspect that the Pioneer 1021 will work as well as the 1120, and pioneer does release all its IP/RS232/IR protocol info.


The 1120 is installed at my sisters (who is technically challanged) and works without a hitch


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20396836
> 
> 
> I suspect that the Pioneer 1021 will work as well as the 1120, and pioneer does release all its IP/RS232/IR protocol info.
> 
> 
> The 1120 is installed at my sisters (who is technically challanged) and works without a hitch



I actually just finished putting together an XML file for Itai for the latest Pioneer RS232/IP codes for Zone 1,2,3. It should be uploaded into the builder soon if it hasn't been done already.


Alex


----------



## Murilo

Edit


----------



## Murilo

How do you guys find channel surfing with these ipads?


I currently use a nevo product which works very well but lacks some network features I would get from this irule.


I am just worried if i go this route it wont get used very often because it wont be easy to channel surf or use my pvr.


----------



## Jim Clamage

Quote:

Originally Posted by gurrab

Sorry Jim, the link doesn't work. Trying to google signal but getting all kinds of other stuff about signals


Edit 1: nm, found it!


Edit 2: Jim, after looking at their site, I fail to see how it's supposed to work without leaving my PC on? Unless the program is compatible with a Qnap NAS. The whole point is not having to have a PC turned on whenever you want to listen to music



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/20396068
> 
> 
> I know alot of NAS's now have built in itunes and other media players. do they function as a webbased control? if so if u can view the web page on mobile safari u can embed it in irule?
> 
> 
> don't know if this helps at all.
> 
> jimi



Gurrab,

I think I said it "might" work, you need to do a bit of research. I'm not sure why the link didn't work, but Signal is at http://www.alloysoft.com/ and if you advance search the AVS site for my name you should be able to find the post describing how I use it. Edit: try this again: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post19380676 


As Jimim points out, if your NAS can run itunes (I'm assuming your NAS is always on), then maybe you can download and run the signal server on the NAS. If that works, you still have to get the music to your sound system. I use AppleTV and the Signal website offers other options. With a little research, you may be able to access your itunes music running on your NAS through iRule and Signal with 2way control including album art...all for $25.


Good luck.


Jim


Edit: You might also consider having iTunes and Signal on your PC and using the iRule WOL feature to wake it up when you want to listen to music. I personally don't use WOL but I've seen many posts here buy iRule users who do. JC.


----------



## Murilo

Oh and one other thing, is there anyway to integrate apps into this remote. For instance i like itunes remote (use it with the foobar plugin) it displays all my music and art on the phone itself, can you work that at all into the irule?


----------



## K-Wood

I've read that assigning static IPs to your gateways and to your iPad will speed up the connection when first starting up iRule. Is this the case?


If so, how do I go about assigning a static IP to my iPad? Can it be done through the iPad's settings screen, or must it be done through my router?


My gateways include a TiVo Premier and a GC-100. The TiVo is on a static IP, but I don't know about the CG-100.


Thanks.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/20397978
> 
> 
> Oh and one other thing, is there anyway to integrate apps into this remote. For instance i like itunes remote (use it with the foobar plugin) it displays all my music and art on the phone itself, can you work that at all into the irule?



Unfortunately, at this time the only way to integrate apps into iRule is if they can run as an embedded URL. Most (all I want to use anyway), including iTunes Remote, cannot.


If you have the latest iPad/iPhone OS that can multitask, you can have both iRule and iTunes remote running at the same time and switch back and forth between them by double clicking the home button and selecting the app. It works, but is suboptimal, since every time you switch back to iRule it has to connect to the gateways again.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20397999
> 
> 
> I've read that assigning static IPs to your gateways and to your iPad will speed up the connection when first starting up iRule. Is this the case?
> 
> 
> If so, how do I go about assigning a static IP to my iPad? Can it be done through the iPad's settings screen, or must it be done through my router?
> 
> 
> My gateways include a TiVo Premier and a GC-100. The TiVo is on a static IP, but I don't know about the CG-100.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have found that static IP works best. I have my ipad, iphone, ipad touch and gateway all set up as static and iRule has been bullet proof since I made the change.


For your iPad, go to settings, wifi, wifi on, select the network, make a note all the settings, press on static, enter all the settings by hand (ip address, subnet, router, dns), then back out to the settings page and you are now static.


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20396213
> 
> 
> I have looked at a lot of A/V receivers over the past six months to see which ones to buy with the features I want and compatibility with iRule using TCP/IP. I was just about to go with the Pioneer VSX-1120-K when Pioneer released the VSX-1021-K. This looks like the perfect receiver. Now I am waiting for it to come down in price or I may just go with the 1120 for about the same price (I probably wouldn't use Air Play anyway).
> 
> 
> If you haven't already, take a look at the Pioneer stuff. Barry Gordon has already proved that the 1120 works great with iRule. The rest of the spec's are really good.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20396836
> 
> 
> I suspect that the Pioneer 1021 will work as well as the 1120, and pioneer does release all its IP/RS232/IR protocol info.
> 
> 
> The 1120 is installed at my sisters (who is technically challanged) and works without a hitch





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20396950
> 
> 
> I actually just finished putting together an XML file for Itai for the latest Pioneer RS232/IP codes for Zone 1,2,3. It should be uploaded into the builder soon if it hasn't been done already.
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks, guys.


I hadn't really looked at Pioneer too much, but I will. Choosing an AV Receiver can be quite a task; perusing other threads in this forum can get you a lot of great opinions, but those opinions can sometimes differ. Some people feel very strongly about certain brands. Being a newbie to this stuff, I just assume companies like Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha, Pioneer, etc. make a pretty competitive product (maybe this is a terrible assumption). All you can do is choose the one that has the features you need (maybe some you think would be nice for future expansion) and is in your price range. I'll add Pioneer to the mix and check out the 1120 and 1021.


Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## .Capstone

I am having trouble adding my RF controlled Somfy window treatments to my iRule system.


I have a Universal RTS Interface II (URTSI II) from Somfy. This converts RS232 to RF. I've got it working fine by itself; that is, I've programmed all my shades into channels and using the buttons on the URTSI II only, the shades respond fine. In other words, I know the RF signal on the URTSI II works.


I've also hooked up my iTach IP2SL. My iPhone and iPad both found the gateway with no problem. I added the new gateway and they both connected fine.


I added the commands into the builder myself. It's pretty self explanatory for Somfy; the code always begins with 01, next is 2 digits for the channel, and finally either a D, S, or U for Down, Stop, and Up respectively. For example, channel 7 down looks like 0107D. Within the builder, I created a new item under the Devices - Actions tab, named it URTSI II, and than began adding the device codes. I put the device codes under "Global Cache Codes", named the code something useful (Channel 7 Down) and then typed in the proper data in the data field (0107D). Was putting it under "Global Cache Codes" wrong? I've never added Serial codes before and didn't know where to put them.


After doing all of the above and dragging those device codes to their respective buttons in my "Shades" Panel I get no action when pressing the button on my device (iPhone or iPad). The LED, next to the DB9 connection, on the back of the iTach IP2SL, flashes green each time I press a button. I assume the iTach is receiving input, but nothing is getting to the URTSI II. Another caveat: the URTSI II does not have a DB9 connection (only RJ 45). For this, Somfy provides a DB9 to RJ45 adaptor. This adaptor plugs into the DB9 of your gateway (iTach IP2SL in my case) and the backside of the adaptor has an RJ45 port. I insert an ethernet here and then connect that same ethernet to the URTSI II's RJ45 port. Maybe the iTach doesn't like this? Also, I've tested all the ethernet cords; they work fine.


Again, if I select a channel on the URTSI II and manually press a button on the front of the URTSI II, everything works fine. But when I attempt to use the iRule interface on my iPhone or iPad I get nothing. It seems the signal is not reaching the URTSI II. It's really hard for me to know the problem here, or even how to go about isolating the problem. As I have evidenced above, it seems like individually the URTSI II and iTach IP2SL are working fine, but together, "no-go". This leads me to conclude, I've done something wrong with the adding of the device codes (i.e. I shouldn't have put them under "Global Cache Codes"). I am fairly confident however, the actual data is correct (i.e. 0107D is the proper code for channel 7 down, according to Somfy). The only other problem I can envision is the iTach IP2SL doesn't like the DB9 to RJ45 adaptor via an ethernet cord (i.e. it won't work with this?).


If anyone has any advice on what I'm doing wrong here, or how I can isolate the problem to figure out what it is, and eventually fix it, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20398066
> 
> 
> For your iPad, go to settings, wifi, wifi on, select the network, make a note all the settings, press on static, enter all the settings by hand (ip address, subnet, router, dns), then back out to the settings page and you are now static.



That sounds straightforward, thanks. My only concern is that my iPad's IP is currently assigned by DHCP. If I make it static, isn't there a risk of a conflict if the DHCP router attempts to assign another device to that address?


Or is the router smart enough to know that once an address is static, it shouldn't assign anything else to that address, even if the address is within the DHCP range?


Or, should I assign the iPad to an address outside the DHCP range to begin with?


Right now, my DHCP range goes for 192.168.1.50 -- .254. I could give it an address below that range and avoid a conflict, right?


Thanks.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20398131
> 
> 
> That sounds straightforward, thanks. My only concern is that my iPad's IP is currently assigned by DHCP. If I make it static, isn't there a risk of a conflict if the DHCP router attempts to assign another device to that address?
> 
> 
> Or is the router smart enough to know that once an address is static, it shouldn't assign anything else to that address, even if the address is within the DHCP range?
> 
> 
> Or, should I assign the iPad to an address outside the DHCP range to begin with?
> 
> 
> Right now, my DHCP range goes for 192.168.1.50 -- .254. I could give it an address below that range and avoid a conflict, right?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



To be safe, give it a static address that avoids conflict.


----------



## festaman

is the iruleathome.com working for anyone? I was on it eariler today now the builder wont load or the home page.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20398096
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys.
> 
> 
> I hadn't really looked at Pioneer too much, but I will. Choosing an AV Receiver can be quite a task; perusing other threads in this forum can get you a lot of great opinions, but those opinions can sometimes differ. Some people feel very strongly about certain brands. Being a newbie to this stuff, I just assume companies like Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha, Pioneer, etc. make a pretty competitive product (maybe this is a terrible assumption). All you can do is choose the one that has the features you need (maybe some you think would be nice for future expansion) and is in your price range. I'll add Pioneer to the mix and check out the 1120 and 1021.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the advice.



You can pick up a SC-35 for a pretty good price. I saw one on Audiogon for 900 that was a couple of months old.



Alex


----------



## .Capstone

I think I may be on to something with my above problem (see post #8409, a few up).


After scouring through the documentation for the URTSI II, I see that the communication settings are as follows: 9600 Baud Rate, 8 Data Bits, 1 Stop Bit, No Parity. I don't really know what any of this means, but I am pretty confident I need to somehow input these settings into my device codes.


Does anyone know how to do this in the Builder when you're adding codes? And in general, where do you add serial codes (Global Cache Codes, Network Codes, Database Codes, Hex Codes)?


Thanks.


----------



## barrygordon

I have never looked at the IP2SL from GC but, here are some general pointers.


Somehow you must configure the IP2SL's serial port that you are using to have the Comm perameters you need for the Somfy URTSI. This is normally done outside of iRule as it only need be done once, and done according to the directions/manual that came with the IP2SL (or available on the GC web site).


You must make sure that you have a proper cable between the IP2SL and the URTSI. By proper I mean that: transmit from the IP2SL must go to receive on the URTSI and receive on the IP2SL must go to transmit on the URTSI. Ground goes to ground and generally no other wires are needed. The documentation of the resepective devices should tell you what pins do what.


If you want to understand what all the jargon means and all you need to know about serial communications go to my website ( www.the-gordons.net ) and download the document "Pronto Pro Communications". It was written for people using the Pronto PRO who were at the same point as you are.


----------



## .Capstone

As always, thanks for the advice, Barry.


I began reading your suggested download, _Pronto Pro Communications._ Although not nearly finished, this has already cleared up a lot of misunderstandings I previously had. It also further substantiates my suspicion that I need to change the "Port Settings", as they are referred to in your literature.


Upon further review of GC's website, it looks like settings adjustments are done via iHelp; a downloadable program, that when installed finds GC products and allows configuration. I'm hoping this will allow me to change the settings I had mentioned earlier (i.e. Baud Rate, Data Bit, Parity, etc.) If so, I may be in business. I'll try it from home tonight.


Thank you.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20398124
> 
> 
> I've also hooked up my iTach IP2SL. My iPhone and iPad both found the gateway with no problem. I added the new gateway and they both connected fine.
> 
> 
> I added the commands into the builder myself. It's pretty self explanatory for Somfy; the code always begins with 01, next is 2 digits for the channel, and finally either a D, S, or U for Down, Stop, and Up respectively. For example, channel 7 down looks like 0107D. Within the builder, I created a new item under the Devices - Actions tab, named it URTSI II, and than began adding the device codes. I put the device codes under "Global Cache Codes", named the code something useful (Channel 7 Down) and then typed in the proper data in the data field (0107D). Was putting it under "Global Cache Codes" wrong? I've never added Serial codes before and didn't know where to put them.



Serial codes have to go under "Network Codes" in Builder.


Also, are you sure that "0107D" means the ASCII string rather than the hex digits? (post the documentation here if you're not sure). And do you need a terminating character such as a carriage return? If so that needs to be entered as \\x0d at the end of your code.


----------



## .Capstone

ASCII, hex, carriage return...I have no idea.


See attached. Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20399032
> 
> 
> ASCII, hex, carriage return...I have no idea.



Pretty brief documentation, but it looks like it just wants the characters as you would type them. I would try without a carriage return, and if that doesn't work you could try adding \\x0d to the end of the code.


But they definitely should be entered as Network Codes, and as mentioned it's important to set the iTach baud rate etc. to the correct values.


----------



## .Capstone

Thanks, kriktsemaj99. I'll switch the device codes into "Network Codes" within the Builder and configure my iTach IP2SL with the correct settings and see if that does the trick. Do you know how to adjust the settings in the iTach? Do you simply install iHelp.exe from the GC website and run it? It locates your iTach and you can then make adjustments to the settings?


----------



## kriktsemaj99

I don't have an iTach, but I think once you know the IP address you just enter it into a web browser and it pulls up the configuration page.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20399032
> 
> 
> ASCII, hex, carriage return...I have no idea.
> 
> 
> See attached. Your help is greatly appreciated!



You should also be able to plug this device into a COM port on your PC and run Hyperterminal to test the commands directly. MAC must have a similar basic communications program but you will need a USB to RS232 adapter. Radio Shack has those.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20399178
> 
> 
> Thanks, kriktsemaj99. I'll switch the device codes into "Network Codes" within the Builder and configure my iTach IP2SL with the correct settings and see if that does the trick. Do you know how to adjust the settings in the iTach? Do you simply install iHelp.exe from the GC website and run it? It locates your iTach and you can then make adjustments to the settings?



Just install iHelp.exe and it will find your iTach on your network. Follow the instructions on the GC website and it should be fairly straightforward.


----------



## barrygordon

As kirkestmaj99 stated, It looks like they just want to see the ascii characters. Just as you see them in their documentation. I suspect they do not need the terminating carriage return as the strings transmitted are all of the same fixed length. But as stated in the prior reply try it first without and then with if not successful. If you have a PC there is a program on my web site with which you can explore the RS232 interface by trying various settings things out. I am sure you can find it as it has an obvious name.


----------



## lilwheezy75

just revamped my remote with a new layout and new graphics.


Im trying to set it up so that if i hit a button for "comcast" that irule will take me to the remote for comcast but at the same time it will load up media center on my computer. (FYI comcast is on my computer via media center and tuner)


I know how to get media center to load and i know how to make irule go to a new screen...how do i do them both at the same time?


another question:

Backstory first... my remote is set up something like control 4 almost. Where i hit "watch" and it takes me to a list of sources choose a soure and it will bring up the remote (and if question one gets answered, the program at the same time) before i hit a source and it connects to gateway can i get it to connect when i choose an action? Like watch, listen, or play. because i dont want to choose to turn something on and wait for my computer to boot if its asleep then redo the action. i would like to choose what i want to do, computer boot, then i choose what i want to watch.


----------



## doctornick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just install iHelp.exe and it will find your iTach on your network. Follow the instructions on the GC website and it should be fairly straightforward.



Just put the itach IP address in your web browser and navigate to it's setup page. You can then set baud rate etc.


----------



## Jack D

To adjust the serial parameters on a GC gateway you have to go to the device's web administration page. So you need to find out the ip address of the device. The default userid and password are both "password." once you are into the page just go to the "serial" page and you can adjust the baud rate down to 9600 and then save.


----------



## gurrab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20397675
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by gurrab
> 
> Sorry Jim, the link doesn't work. Trying to google signal but getting all kinds of other stuff about signals
> 
> 
> Edit 1: nm, found it!
> 
> 
> Edit 2: Jim, after looking at their site, I fail to see how it's supposed to work without leaving my PC on? Unless the program is compatible with a Qnap NAS. The whole point is not having to have a PC turned on whenever you want to listen to music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gurrab,
> 
> I think I said it "might" work, you need to do a bit of research. I'm not sure why the link didn't work, but Signal is at http://www.alloysoft.com/ and if you advance search the AVS site for my name you should be able to find the post describing how I use it. Edit: try this again: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post19380676
> 
> 
> As Jimim points out, if your NAS can run itunes (I'm assuming your NAS is always on), then maybe you can download and run the signal server on the NAS. If that works, you still have to get the music to your sound system. I use AppleTV and the Signal website offers other options. With a little research, you may be able to access your itunes music running on your NAS through iRule and Signal with 2way control including album art...all for $25.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> Edit: You might also consider having iTunes and Signal on your PC and using the iRule WOL feature to wake it up when you want to listen to music. I personally don't use WOL but I've seen many posts here buy iRule users who do. JC.



Jim


I looked at Signal but it seems they only support mac and windows, sadly my qnap runs on Linux. Trying to google stuff like "Signal support linux" etc just returns so many different threads about signals.. they should have named the program something else :]


My qnap has some form of iTunes server on it, I'll try and see if I can somehow use that for my purpose. So far I thought that it meant that it was only compatible as a server for storing mp3s to stream to iTunes on a PC. If I could play music directly from the iTunes server on the NAS then it would be as I want it to be... I think










Thanks for your help!


----------



## Murilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/20397514
> 
> 
> How do you guys find channel surfing with these ipads?
> 
> 
> I currently use a nevo product which works very well but lacks some network features I would get from this irule.
> 
> 
> I am just worried if i go this route it wont get used very often because it wont be easy to channel surf or use my pvr.



Anyone?


----------



## thebland

Hey guys,


2 things I could use a hand with:


1. I want to substitute one image (button) for another but the image I want to replace has a macro already attached that I want to hang on to I essentially want to put a new icon in place of an older one but maintain the long macro that is already attached. Can I do this or do I have to delete the button (and associated macro) and place the new image and re-do the macro??

Thanks!



2. How do I move these buttons over. They won't quite fit the template. Column 47 is too far left and 48 is too far right. Tried resizing. (See image below).


Thanks!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 2 things I could use a hand with:
> 
> 
> 1. I want to substitute one image (button) for another but the image I want to replace has a macro already attached that I want to hang on to I essentially want to put a new icon in place of an older one but maintain the long macro that is already attached. Can I do this or do I have to delete the button (and associated macro) and place the new image and re-do the macro??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 2. How do I move these buttons over. They won't quite fit the template. Column 47 is too far left and 48 is too far right. Tried resizing. (See image below).
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Jeff,

All of those right side buttons have to be five cells wide; then they will line up.


You can replace one button image with another without losing the assigned actions by dragging the new image onto the button.


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20399134
> 
> 
> Pretty brief documentation, but it looks like it just wants the characters as you would type them. I would try without a carriage return, and if that doesn't work you could try adding \\x0d to the end of the code.
> 
> 
> But they definitely should be entered as Network Codes, and as mentioned it's important to set the iTach baud rate etc. to the correct values.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20399571
> 
> 
> Just install iHelp.exe and it will find your iTach on your network. Follow the instructions on the GC website and it should be fairly straightforward.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20399759
> 
> 
> As kirkestmaj99 stated, It looks like they just want to see the ascii characters. Just as you see them in their documentation. I suspect they do not need the terminating carriage return as the strings transmitted are all of the same fixed length. But as stated in the prior reply try it first without and then with if not successful. If you have a PC there is a program on my web site with which you can explore the RS232 interface by trying various settings things out. I am sure you can find it as it has an obvious name.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20400378
> 
> 
> To adjust the serial parameters on a GC gateway you have to go to the device's web administration page. So you need to find out the ip address of the device. The default userid and password are both "password." once you are into the page just go to the "serial" page and you can adjust the baud rate down to 9600 and then save.



Thanks for all the great help, guys.


I deleted all of the device codes I had previously added to "Global Cache Codes" and added the same device codes to "Network Codes". Afterward, I typed the IP address of my iTach IP2SL into my browser's address bar (I can't use iHelp.exe due to owning a Mac and the compatibility issue). This allowed me to select the "serial" page and I was then able to change the settings. I only needed to adjust the Baud Rate...Presto! Window treatments work perfectly.


Much appreciation for all the help!


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20401537
> 
> 
> Hi Jeff,
> 
> All of those right side buttons have to be five cells wide; then they will line up.
> 
> 
> You can replace one button image with another without losing the assigned actions by dragging the new image onto the button.



Gotcha.


I converted the button I want to move to 5 wide but when I drag it,iRule will not allow it to drop. What could I be doing wrong?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20401959
> 
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> 
> I converted the button I want to move to 5 wide but when I drag it,iRule will not allow it to drop. What could I be doing wrong?



You probably need to drag it to a place where it won't interfere or overlap with any other buttons or the edge of the panel before you resize it.


For example, move the setup or settings button slightly to the left until the left hand side of the cell lines up with the left hand side of the volume buttons, and then resize it to five cells wide.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20401959
> 
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> 
> I converted the button I want to move to 5 wide but when I drag it,iRule will not allow it to drop. What could I be doing wrong?



Don't drag the button. Instead, enter the numerical value in the properties window.
Attachment 211101


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20402284
> 
> 
> Don't drag the button. Instead, enter the numerical value in the properties window.
> Attachment 211101



Ah! Finally works! Thanks!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20402284
> 
> 
> Don't drag the button. Instead, enter the numerical value in the properties window.
> Attachment 211101



Hey, good tip that I'd forgotten.


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20398131
> 
> 
> That sounds straightforward, thanks. My only concern is that my iPad's IP is currently assigned by DHCP. If I make it static, isn't there a risk of a conflict if the DHCP router attempts to assign another device to that address?
> 
> 
> Or is the router smart enough to know that once an address is static, it shouldn't assign anything else to that address, even if the address is within the DHCP range?
> 
> 
> Or, should I assign the iPad to an address outside the DHCP range to begin with?
> 
> 
> Right now, my DHCP range goes for 192.168.1.50 -- .254. I could give it an address below that range and avoid a conflict, right?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You need to assign static address outside of the DHCP assignment pool. But I think it's unnecessary.


It won't speed anything up during normal circumstances. A client (e.g. your iPad or gateway) asks for an address when it boots up. The client is given a "lease" of typically a few hours to a day. When the lease it up, it will ask again.


While it can take a few seconds, this only happens at boot-up and when the lease is up.


It's more an issue with AV equipment that isn't on all the time and doesn't have an option to keep the network functions up when the device is "off". So, your TV might not have an IP address for the first few seconds after you turn it on.


I think it's more trouble than it's worth.


It is convenient to have unchanging addresses, but this can be done without allocating static IPs. Most DHCP servers have an option to assign a fixed address to a device. You'll need to know the device's MAC address to associate with the IP.


If you want to build-in some robustness, use a "belt and suspenders" approach. Use DHCP to associate a fixed address with each device. Then set-up the devices for static addressing, using the same addresses. The DHCP won't actually be used, except when/if the device is reset to factory (which, after all, does happen from time to time for various reasons). Typically, the factory setup will enable automatic address assignment by DHCP. So, you are covered either way. And your router configuration becomes a convenient notepad for keeping track of your address assignments. (Make sure to keep a backup of the configuration!)


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/20402536
> 
> 
> you need to assign static address outside of the dhcp assignment pool. But i think it's unnecessary.
> 
> 
> It won't speed anything up during normal circumstances. A client (e.g. Your ipad or gateway) asks for an address when it boots up. The client is given a "lease" of typically a few hours to a day. When the lease it up, it will ask again.
> 
> 
> While it can take a few seconds, this only happens at boot-up and when the lease is up.
> 
> 
> It's more an issue with av equipment that isn't on all the time and doesn't have an option to keep the network functions up when the device is "off". So, your tv might not have an ip address for the first few seconds after you turn it on.
> 
> 
> I think it's more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> 
> It is convenient to have unchanging addresses, but this can be done without allocating static ips. Most dhcp servers have an option to assign a fixed address to a device. You'll need to know the device's mac address to associate with the ip.
> 
> 
> If you want to build-in some robustness, use a "belt and suspenders" approach. Use dhcp to associate a fixed address with each device. Then set-up the devices for static addressing, using the same addresses. The dhcp won't actually be used, except when/if the device is reset to factory (which, after all, does happen from time to time for various reasons). Typically, the factory setup will enable automatic address assignment by dhcp. So, you are covered either way. And your router configuration becomes a convenient notepad for keeping track of your address assignments. (make sure to keep a backup of the configuration!)



I'm not a networking expert and I don't play one on tv. I just know that when I was using DHCP to assign addresses, I had issues with iRule connectivity to everything and gateway connectivity issues to everything...and when I switched to static on my gateway, DTV, iPad/phone/touch...I had no issues. Not sure what/if the differences/benefits are of static vs DHCP fixed, but changing from DHCP to something is, in my opinion, definitely worth the trouble.


----------



## barrygordon

Come on guys, we are not talking about managing hundreds of IP address, probably less than 20 for the Geeky and less than 10 for the average guy. My rule is that if the device doesn't move, it gets a static address. Staticly assigned addresses must always be outside of the DHCP Pool.


I use a simple spreadsheet which I manually maintain to keep track of the 34 (Okay I am very Geeky) IP addresses in my home. I use DHCP for my Netbook and to allow Guests to use their PC (after I give them the insane WEP code for wifi access not all devices accept a passphrase). The Pronto Pros are on dedicated (reserved) IP addresses but these are assigned by the DHCP Processor (which is not the router).


If this seems overly complicated, well its a hobby!!


----------



## nyjklein

So many (most?) modern home routers allow "reserved" DHCP addresses. Connect the device to the network the first time. The router assigns an address from its DHCP pool. Go into the router configuration and mark that newly assigned address as reserved. Now every time it's asked, the router will give that device the same address.


Best of both worlds !


Jeff


----------



## Graham N

I am starting to get somewhere with my design layout. Have made up some new buttons and modified a couple of backgrounds. Links have been added to buttons and a few commands have been added. I have a couple of questions that hopefully someone has an answer to that might speed up the process.


I have copied pages ok but is there any way to copy links and commands? Example, I have started dragging volume commands onto a page but I have done this for each page. Is there any way to copy the command to other pages? The same with the buttons on the left. All the buttons are repeated on every page but I have added the links on every page. Example, on the Blu ray page I have selected the button for the satellite page to add a link to go to the satellite page. But then on the HD DVD page I have again selected the satellite button to add it's link again. Can this be automated in any way?


Is any of this possible for links and button commands, and can the remote command associated to a button also be copied, or does it have to be applied to every button individually.


If any of this is possible but not easily explained I would be grateful for some screen prints to enable me to get to grips with it..


Thanks in advance for any help


Graham


----------



## .Capstone

Graham,


Unfortunately, and as far as I know, you cannot copy buttons, commands, or links at this point. This may be something that is coming out in the next release (version 2.0), but I'm not 100% sure on that.


There is a little workaround to what you are trying to do. It sounds like you basically have an overall template for each page you create; that is, certain buttons like volume can be found in the same place on every page. If this is the case, create a page with all the buttons, links, commands, and macros you would want on all your pages. When you've got it the way you like, you can copy this to any panel and begin working from there. This way, you don't have to add the things that you want to appear on every page.


Side note: create a new panel for your "template page" and in the properties section of the builder (bottom left corner) select "yes" for hidden. This allows the template to always be in the builder, but it won't show up on your iPad/iPhone/iTouch.


Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Graham,
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, and as far as I know, you cannot copy buttons, commands, or links at this point. This may be something that is coming out in the next release (version 2.0), but I'm not 100% sure on that.
> 
> 
> There is a little workaround to what you are trying to do. It sounds like you basically have an overall template for each page you create; that is, certain buttons like volume can be found in the same place on every page. If this is the case, create a page with all the buttons, links, commands, and macros you would want on all your pages. When you've got it the way you like, you can copy this to any panel and begin working from there. This way, you don't have to add the things that you want to appear on every page.
> 
> 
> Side note: create a new panel for your "template page" and in the properties section of the builder (bottom left corner) select "yes" for hidden. This allows the template to always be in the builder, but it won't show up on your iPad/iPhone/iTouch.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps.



Hi Capstone.


Thanks for the tips. I have been experimenting for a few days now. Tonight was a bit of a breakthrough, I have a template made up one for creating buttons that I haven't been able to find, such as 'services' & 'box office'. I am also getting a bit faster around the irule builder.


I half expected the reply you provided, shame that there isn't a command to apply settings to all pages.


Graham


----------



## .Capstone

Graham,


I was in the same boat as you a month ago. The learning curve is exponential; you'll really start to get the hang of it.


I can't say enough about Itai (iRule founder) and the iRule team. They are very focused on providing their customers with the best possible experience. I really feel like this already great product is going to improve a lot over the coming months. Their next release will primarily be for 2 way feedback, which is a big deal, but I wouldn't be surprised if there will be an update for other things as well, like copying button, links, and commands.


----------



## Rew452

Looking for some icons to use in the stock ipad layout to be PageUP and PageDown on my Mot 3400 DVR cable box panel.


Thanks

Rew


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/20403745
> 
> 
> Looking for some icons to use in the stock ipad layout to be PageUP and PageDown on my Mot 3400 DVR cable box panel.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



You could use these:
Attachment 211161 Attachment 211162 

Simply add a text label beneath each one, "page up", and "page down". Kind of like what I've done, here:
Attachment 211163


----------



## Rew452

Thanks for your idea; it's kinda what I did but hoe do you add the text? Have not figured that out yet.


Thanks Rew


----------



## surrey lad

With the help of many here I have irule setup and running using IR, controlling all but my marquee pj.


I have a home panel with 1 page with my activities, ie watch movie..etc.

These activities are linked to a device ie Dune consisting of 2 pages, one for transport/nav keys and the other for setup and numbers.

I have setup an entrance that does the lighting, amp switching..etc. all works.


So, i hit watch movie, lights go down to say 30% etc and irule lands on the transport page of my device, select movie, press play, lights off, enjoy










If I then flip to page 2 of my device to tweak or adjust something and then press back (top right) to return to the main transport page the entrance is then triggered again.


Can an entrance be set so that it is only triggered when a device page is landed on but only when linked from the home panel/page? Hope this makes sense!


----------



## Murilo

Just one other question, if your device is connected to your network does that mean the irule can send commands over the network then for any device on the network?


----------



## surrey lad

Only if the device excepts commands over your network, ie dune prime 3.0


----------



## Murilo

I have a dune prime, my denon 3311 avr does as well, so does my satellite.


But what about xbox and ps3? Im kind of guessing thats a no go.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surrey lad* /forum/post/20404717
> 
> 
> With the help of many here I have irule setup and running using IR, controlling all but my marquee pj.
> 
> 
> I have a home panel with 1 page with my activities, ie watch movie..etc.
> 
> These activities are linked to a device ie Dune consisting of 2 pages, one for transport/nav keys and the other for setup and numbers.
> 
> I have setup an entrance that does the lighting, amp switching..etc. all works.
> 
> 
> So, i hit watch movie, lights go down to say 30% etc and irule lands on the transport page of my device, select movie, press play, lights off, enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I then flip to page 2 of my device to tweak or adjust something and then press back (top right) to return to the main transport page the entrance is then triggered again.
> 
> 
> Can an entrance be set so that it is only triggered when a device page is landed on but only when linked from the home panel/page? Hope this makes sense!



You have found the weakness of using entrances. Instead of using an entrance, make a macro for the activity button on the home page. When you press the watch movie movie button it will run the macro to dim the lights etc... and link to the device page. This way the commands that you only want to run once only run when you hit the watch movie button. I don't use entrance commands for anything.


Hope this makes sense!


----------



## surrey lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20405037
> 
> 
> You have found the weakness of using entrances. Instead of using an entrance, make a macro for the activity button on the home page. When you press the watch movie movie button it will run the macro to dim the lights etc... and link to the device page. This way the commands that you only want to run once only run when you hit the watch movie button. I don't use entrance commands for anything.
> 
> 
> Hope this makes sense!



I can't believe what a idiot I've been to over look that one!

I thought buttons could have commands but no link, and link buttons were just that, links with no commands therefore the need to implement entrances. I've never tried (until 2 secs ago) to drop a Ir command into a link before.

















The way you describe is the proven way, the pronto way of doing it.


Many thanks for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## Steve Goff

I left an earlier message to liwheezy75 suggesting the use of MCE Controller to start up Windows Media Center in Mediabrowser. I thought I'd explain that a bit based on a PM he sent me.


To expand on my earlier answer, download MCE Controller from Kindel Systems. Simply put, the original purpose of MCE Controller was to allow you to simulate a press of any button on a MCE IR remote control by sending a text command to a TCP/IP port on the MCE machine. It can be utilized from any control system that supports sending text strings to a TCP port. The MCE Controller readme file provides the best start I know of for understanding it. The readme file is also online at the Kindel site.


Place a shortcut to the program in your start folder so it will start up with the computer. Download from the iRule site the MCEControl.commands file found in the downloads section, and use it to replace that file that came from the Kindel Systems download. The Irule download contains more commands that the stock one. You can also add commands by editing the commands file in notepad or xmlnotepad. Look at my previous messages in this thread for how to add keypress commands and commands to start PC programs. Import the MCE Controller 2 device into your iRule build. Drag and drop codes on buttons and links. Create new codes for the commands you've added to the MCEControl.commands file.


MCE Controller listens on a computer port and turns named commands into actions. When you open the commands file with a text editor like notepad, you'll see that it is a text list that defines three types of commands: Startprocess Cmd, SendInput Cmd, and Shutdown Cmd.


Here is the string that starts notepad:




This tells MCE Controller that when it receives the command notepad it should start that program, and it says where to find it.


Another command starts Windows Media Center:






I suggested replacing ehshell.exe with the following, which includes the entrypoint for Mediabrowser:


ehshell.exe /nostartupanimation /entrypoint:{CE32C570-4BEC-4aeb-AD1D-CF47B91DE0B2}\\{FC9ABCCC-36CB-47ac-8BAB-03E8EF5F6F22}




Click on the MCE Controller icon in the system tray and make sure that it is working in server mode and listening to port 5150 of the computer. When getting it to work you can leave the window open to see it receive and execute commands.


There is a tutorial on the builder site called WMC Control that will tell you most of what you need to know.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just one other question, if your device is connected to your network does that mean the irule can send commands over the network then for any device on the network?



Yes


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/20404702
> 
> 
> Thanks for your idea; it's kinda what I did but hoe do you add the text? Have not figured that out yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks Rew



From the tree on the left, right click the page that you want to add a label to and select "Add Label". Type your text in the properties window under "name". The label will appear in row 1, column 1, by default, but you can drag it anywhere you want.


----------



## chewboxa

I need help.....I have a new device that I created a new Panel for. So, I made everything the way I wanted it got it all set up, then saved it in iRule. Next thing I know, I found that I somehow deleted my Blu Ray panel. I had already saved the setup. Can't go back. I do have backup files for both before and after I made the changes, but I don't want to loose my new panel, but to have that new panel, I loose my Blu Ray panel. Is there a way to marry the two without loosing a panel? I really dont want to re-create either one as it takes some time. Thanks!


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20405393
> 
> 
> From the tree on the left, right click the page that you want to add a label to and select "Add Label". Type your text in the properties window under "name". The label will appear in row 1, column 1, by default, but you can drag it anywhere you want.



Thanks! Got it.


Is there any way to change grid size to get better positioning of buttons and labels??


Rew


----------



## surrey lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chewboxa* /forum/post/20406978
> 
> 
> I need help.....I have a new device that I created a new Panel for. So, I made everything the way I wanted it got it all set up, then saved it in iRule. Next thing I know, I found that I somehow deleted my Blu Ray panel. I had already saved the setup. Can't go back. I do have backup files for both before and after I made the changes, but I don't want to loose my new panel, but to have that new panel, I loose my Blu Ray panel. Is there a way to marry the two without loosing a panel? I really dont want to re-create either one as it takes some time. Thanks!



This happened to me 3 times in one morning last weekend.

I copied my dune transport page and was deleting unwanted commands from buttons to make the transport page for my CD player when I noticed my home panel had gone.

now this is the odd thing that happened to me, i didn't want to lose my home panel so decided to close down Ibuilder without saving. when I opened up Ibuilder I had obviously lost my cd transport page but the home panel had also gone. I recreated the home panel, saved, closed down, opened up and it was there, then copied the dune transport page and started all over again to delete commands from buttons and the same exact thing happened again, no home panel. when I eventually managed to create the cd without ditching the home I saved and closed down, opened up then no lighting panel.










By not using the keyboard to navigate through the tree and to delete and only use the mouse the problem seems to have disappeared .


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/20407699
> 
> 
> Thanks! Got it.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to change grid size to get better positioning of buttons and labels??
> 
> 
> Rew



Yes, in the same properties window just below where you added text for your label:


# rows

# columns


I recommend using the maximum allowable, depending on your device.


----------



## Rew452

I see, what would be the max rows and columns for a ipad?


Thanks

Rew


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rew452* /forum/post/20407776
> 
> 
> i see, what would be the max rows and columns for a ipad?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> rew



31 x 51


----------



## Jack D

Hmm. I set the grid for the iPad to 48x64 with no problems. One thing to keep in mind is that if you change the grid of an existing page or panel the position of all existing buttons, etc will get screwed up and you will have to reposition them


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20407986
> 
> 
> Hmm. I set the grid for the iPad to 48x64 with no problems.



You're right, 48X64 is the max. I was thinking of the default UI, which is 51X31


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surrey lad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This happened to me 3 times in one morning last weekend.
> 
> I copied my dune transport page and was deleting unwanted commands from buttons to make the transport page for my CD player when I noticed my home panel had gone.
> 
> now this is the odd thing that happened to me, i didn't want to lose my home panel so decided to close down Ibuilder without saving. when I opened up Ibuilder I had obviously lost my cd transport page but the home panel had also gone. I recreated the home panel, saved, closed down, opened up and it was there, then copied the dune transport page and started all over again to delete commands from buttons and the same exact thing happened again, no home panel. when I eventually managed to create the cd without ditching the home I saved and closed down, opened up then no lighting panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By not using the keyboard to navigate through the tree and to delete and only use the mouse the problem seems to have disappeared .



That is one of the biggest issues I have with the builder, the cursor and item that has focus changes when an action is completed, usually jumping to the top i.e. The Home Panel. You have to check and check again that focus is where you want it before deleting anything.


----------



## PhotoKevin

How much storage does iRule need on, for instance, an iTouch? Might get one for a dedicated home theater remote.


Also, while I have read through the thread, I am still unclear on controlling zwave lighting via iRule. I know you need the Leviton bridge but what else do I need? Will I have to have a computer on the system or is a master remote enough?


Kevin


----------



## ddo

Hi!


Let me first admit that I have read a fair share of the pages in this tread, but not all of the 283 pages. I have found several others with a similar problem but no solution. But if this issue is resolved somewhere deep down, I apologize.

*My issue is about reconnecting to MCEcontroller after iPhone has gone to sleep.*


Today I use a Pronto but am curious about what the iRule can do, and has started a trial on the builder. My setup consists of one device and one gateway. I have set up two pages to controlling my HTPC running MediaPortal. I have installed MECcontroller following the instructions. When I start the iRule-app it connects immediately, and everything is pure joy. It responds as it should and I really like what I can make it do. Especially I do like my “gestures” page.

But on to my issue. When I leave my iPhone with iRule active, and it goes to sleep after a little while, it will not reconnect after I wake it up. If iRule is active and I push the home button to close the app to the background, and then restarts the app, it reconnects without problem. But if I leave the phone to go into sleep, it will not. I end up terminating the app, and restarting it. Then it reconnects straight away. But at that point it has taken all too long time. And not to forget it drags the WAF down in the drain. I am weighing up if I should go for the iRule alternative with a couple of iTach’s and the builder license, but I should really like to eliminate this hitch before I do.


This is my environment:

HTPC is a 64bit Windows7 with cabled network

iPhone communicates via Wi-Fi to Linksys gigabit router, then through a Linksys gigabit switch with cat6 cables to the HTPC.


All my devices are set up with static ip. I have tried to give them fixed ip from the router, and also tried both static and fixed ip at the same time. I have tried to connect the router directly to the HTPC, and set up a DMZ between the two of them. I have made exceptions in the firewall, and also turned it completely off. None of the above has done any wonder regarding reconnecting iRule to MCEcontroller.


I have several other apps communicating and interacting with the same HTPC without any trouble at all. So help me out; what have I overseen? What have I not tried?


If anyone has experienced something similar I would be very glad if you shared your experiences. Any good suggestions is also very much appreciated.


----------



## Martijn

I have uploaded a new version of CCF Export (version 1.1.0).

Besides the possibility to export the HEX / Pronto codes, you can now also export the images used in the CCF file as PNG files.


You can download the files from:
Mac OS X version: CCF Export.zip 
Windows version: CCF Export.zip 
Linux version: CCFExport.tar.gz

*System requirements:*
Mac OS X 10.4 or higher.
Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7
Linux, GTK + 2.x or newer


----------



## barrygordon

Photokevin,


Let me try and help you. What you need - depends. It's all about conversion of the physical media. The ipad/iphone/itouch all put out TCP/IP starting out as as a radio signal known as Wi-Fi.


If the device you want to control accepts and responds to Wi-Fi directly nothing else is needed. Unfortunately very few systems respond to Wi-Fi directly at this time. The best approch is to go from Wi-Fi, a radio signal, to wired TCP/IP on a LAN that you can attach other TCP/IP based devices to. The device that does this is a WAP (Wifi Access Point) or router with a built in WAP . We now have the information/data available to devices we connect to the LAN that understand TCP/IP. Clearly a step in the right direction


Some devices this accept this TCP/IP signal directly from a LAN connection over Ethernet cabling, and at this pojnt they can communicate to the iPad and similar devices.


If The device only accepts IR, and almost every A/V device does, you nedd an additional step to go from TCP/IP on the LAN to IR. A very popular family of devices to do this is the iTach family from global cache, or their GC-100 line of converters.


If the Device accepts RS-232 or what is commonly called Serial Communications then you need a device that goes from TCP/IP to RS232. Once again Global Cache makes such devices as will as many other manufacturers such as Digiport, and several others (web search "TCP/IP to serial").


The long term disadvantage of IR is that it is strictly one way. At the current time iRule is only one way but their two-way bidirectional solution is coming. With 2-way communications you can command a device and then get status returned as to the devices state, sometimes it being just that the command is accepted. In the case of many devices today you can request status if not issuing a command, or they will periodically send status with out being requested to. I actually prefer the request/reply model as opposed to asynchronous feedback as some of the program designers for the equipment manufacturers are not very good aat their jobs (producing reliable code).


The above is not a tell all and does not discuss wiring issues, wif-fi issues (signal strength and connectivity) or general networking issues (IP addressing, DHCP, etc.). If I get some time I will finish the TCP/IP primer I am working on and post it. The IR primer I wrote a long time ago and the Serial communications primer I wrote last year have been enthusiasticly read by many here and at Remote centra.


----------



## barrygordon

ddo,


What you describe is a fairly common problem with Wi-Fi mobile devices, although PC's seem to handle it well. The issue is battery life. Maintaining a wi-fi connection takes power and drains the battery.


The following is mostly conjecture on the iPad/iRule but fact on the Pronto PRO.


The current model is to shutdown the wi-fi connection and perhaps even shut down the processer (sleep state S3 or S5 in PC parlance). When it wakes up it does not seem to know what to do (Philips solved the problem on the Pronto after about three years).


From what I see it (the iPad/iRule) assumes that a valid wi-fi connection exists but it does not seem to, and iRule does not want to initialize such a connection since they seem to think it is there. Ergo button presses (touches) do not work, after all they are not connected to a gateway. What they need to do is try and send the command, at which time it will fail. They need to recognize the failure and then do a recovery operation validating (not assuming) the wi-fi connection and/or the complete connection to the final device and re-instantiating it "behind the scenes" with a couple of milliseconds of delay.


----------



## propulsionjohn

Hi everyone,


I'm looking to implement an iRule system and think I need recommendations for an RS232 control system with 3 outputs.


I have the following that I am looking to control:


oppo bdp93 SE (RS232)

pioneer pro-151 hd plasma (rs232)

arcam avr 300 (rs232)

Directv hr 22 (http)

Wii ?


Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Thanks,

John


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *propulsionjohn* /forum/post/20409693
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm looking to implement an iRule system and think I need recommendations for an RS232 control system with 3 outputs.
> 
> 
> I have the following that I am looking to control:
> 
> 
> oppo bdp93 SE (RS232)
> 
> pioneer pro-151 hd plasma (rs232)
> 
> arcam avr 300 (rs232)
> 
> Directv hr 22 (http)
> 
> Wii ?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



Look for a serial port server that supports raw TCPIP transport. I have both a Quatech 4port unit, and a 16 port Digi TS Portserver. They are quite expensive if purchased new, but on ebay you can find them readily available for under $50 shipped


----------



## PhotoKevin

barrygordon,


Thanks for the time it took to give a long answer but maybe I did not make myself clear. I am looking at zwave control for lighting. I have seen mention of zwave control in the thread but it is missing a few pieces. Will I need computer control or will a master remote do the trick on the zwave side of the network?


Kevin


----------



## propulsionjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Look for a serial port server that supports raw TCPIP transport. I have both a Quatech 4port unit, and a 16 port Digi TS Portserver. They are quite expensive if purchased new, but on ebay you can find them readily available for under $50 shipped



Thanks, Mr. X!


At $50 you've just removed my last excuse for not moving forward with this.


I appreciate the help,

John


----------



## .Capstone

Thanks to the help of many on this thread, I now have my motorized window treatments working in iRule via an iTach IP2SL...huge success!


This however, has led to a question about operating a system with multiple gateways; in my case this number is now 2 (iTach IP2IR and iTach IP2SL). When I open the iRule app on my iPhone/iPad the first thing that happens is the "connecting to gateways..." message. I understand this, but when I move to my Window Treatments panel the iPad connects to the gateways again. That is, I get the brief 1-2 sec "connecting to gateways..." message again. This issue does not occur when I open the iRule app and the last panel I left was my Window Treatments panel. The device connects to the gateways the one time, but when I jump to any other panel...no problem, it doesn't try and "connect to gateways" again. I have hypothesized the reason for this is my Window Treatments panel is the only panel that contains commands from devices located on each gateway. Is this really the case? I would think the iPad would connect to all gateways originally, regardless of what commands were located in the particular panel that was last being used.


I guess a workaround here would be to create some kind of dummy code for the device connected to the second gateway and somehow put this code on each panel in a way where it would never really affect anything, but each panel would recognize it needs to connect to both gateways. This just seems like it shouldn't be the case. Am I doing something wrong? Is there a setting I don't know about that tells your iPad or iPhone to always connect to all gateways, regardless of what panel you're on?


----------



## Jack D

Here is a puzzle. I have two Pace STBs in separate rooms. Both of them can be controlled by their original remotes. One of them can be controlled by iPad/iRule using the codes in iBuilder. For the second one the codes do not work. On the second one I'm having a grounding problem that I'm still trying to sort. Could the grounding problem somehow prevent the iPad/iRule from controlling the device while still allowing the original remote to work? Thanks for any help.


----------



## barrygordon

Switch the remotes between the two STB's. If they stop working then the issue is that there is a device subcode that allows for two stb's to be in the same room, yet individually controlled. If that is the case you will need two slightly different device files.


----------



## Murilo

One other question with regards to being able to control devices over a network connection. Is there any issues with turning it on?


I have a dune iphone app, and while i can turn it off, i cant wake it to power it back on.


Unless theres a discrete on button not included in the app that would turn it on, but my denon 3311 avr is the same.


----------



## Jack D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Switch the remotes between the two STB's. If they stop working then the issue is that there is a device subcode that allows for two stb's to be in the same room, yet individually controlled. If that is the case you will need two slightly different device files.



Thanks but that didn't work as both remotes work on both units.


----------



## chewboxa

Anyone out there, maybe from the iRule software team have a possible fix for the below?


Copy Panel or recover from backup


I need help.....I have a new device that I created a new Panel for. So, I made everything the way I wanted it got it all set up, then saved it in iRule. Next thing I know, I found that I somehow deleted my Blu Ray panel. I had already saved the setup. Can't go back. I do have backup files for both before and after I made the changes, but I don't want to loose my new panel, but to have that new panel, I loose my Blu Ray panel. Is there a way to marry the two without loosing a panel? I really dont want to re-create either one as it takes some time. Thanks!


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhotoKevin* /forum/post/20409258
> 
> 
> Also, while I have read through the thread, I am still unclear on controlling zwave lighting via iRule. I know you need the Leviton bridge but what else do I need? Will I have to have a computer on the system or is a master remote enough?



What you need is a gateway capable of sending Z-Wave commands from a TCP/IP connection.


In my situation I have an iMac with a Tricklestar USB stick. iRule sends commands to the iMac (PHP Scripts in an Apache server) which then sends commands over the Z-Wave RF network. You could do something similar with a Windows or Linux box.


Another way is to use a Z-Wave gateway like the MiCasaVerde Vera 2. You can find all the details at http://www.micasaverde.com/vera.php


----------



## barrygordon

Dune players can be moved between Standby and On using TCP/IP commands so iRule can do that. Turning them completely off requires manual intervention as does turning them back on from an off state.


----------



## PhotoKevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20412139
> 
> 
> What you need is a gateway capable of sending Z-Wave commands from a TCP/IP connection.
> 
> 
> In my situation I have an iMac with a Tricklestar USB stick. iRule sends commands to the iMac (PHP Scripts in an Apache server) which then sends commands over the Z-Wave RF network. You could do something similar with a Windows or Linux box.
> 
> 
> Another way is to use a Z-Wave gateway like the MiCasaVerde Vera 2. You can find all the details at http://www.micasaverde.com/vera.php



Thanks. This will get me started. Do you know anyone using the Leviton VRC0P serial interface module?


Kevin


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PhotoKevin* /forum/post/20412696
> 
> 
> Thanks. This will get me started. Do you know anyone using the Leviton VRC0P serial interface module?
> 
> 
> Kevin



No, I don't. It should work, though. You'll also need a IP2SL or a Digi port Server. The only caveat is that you are doing multiple conversions (TCP/IP to serial then serial to Z-Wave). There may be some lag whilst the conversions are happening.


Also, they say there is substantial programming required. I haven't looked at any of their manuals but, unless you're a programmer, the Vera may be a better option.


Finally, you may have some issues getting feedback working with the Leviton. I can't say for certain either way until someone tests it with the unreleased version 2.


----------



## PhotoKevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20412831
> 
> 
> No, I don't. It should work, though. You'll also need a IP2SL or a Digi port Server. The only caveat is that you are doing multiple conversions (TCP/IP to serial then serial to Z-Wave). There may be some lag whilst the conversions are happening.
> 
> 
> Also, they say there is substantial programming required. I haven't looked at any of their manuals but, unless you're a programmer, the Vera may be a better option.
> 
> 
> Finally, you may have some issues getting feedback working with the Leviton. I can't say for certain either way until someone tests it with the unreleased version 2.



Thanks. I hope to start working this soon. I am a bit of a programmer but the Vera looks easy and there is always something to be said for saving time. It is just every time I have picked an automated system, I have run into a roadblock for something I wanted to do later. Right now I have to get my new Pre/Pro set up and then the new Projector will be here. I just not thinking that the Monster AVL300 is going to do the job.


Vera is a good price if you don't have an extra or don't want an computer running all the time. (or in my case another computer running)


Kevin


----------



## ddo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20409548
> 
> 
> ddo,
> 
> 
> What you describe is a fairly common problem with Wi-Fi mobile devices, although PC's seem to handle it well. The issue is battery life. Maintaining a wi-fi connection takes power and drains the battery.
> 
> 
> The following is mostly conjecture on the iPad/iRule but fact on the Pronto PRO.
> 
> 
> The current model is to shutdown the wi-fi connection and perhaps even shut down the processer (sleep state S3 or S5 in PC parlance). When it wakes up it does not seem to know what to do (Philips solved the problem on the Pronto after about three years).
> 
> 
> From what I see it (the iPad/iRule) assumes that a valid wi-fi connection exists but it does not seem to, and iRule does not want to initialize such a connection since they seem to think it is there. Ergo button presses (touches) do not work, after all they are not connected to a gateway. What they need to do is try and send the command, at which time it will fail. They need to recognize the failure and then do a recovery operation validating (not assuming) the wi-fi connection and/or the complete connection to the final device and re-instantiating it "behind the scenes" with a couple of milliseconds of delay.



Thank you for your response barrygordon!


Your argumentation makes sense. And gained weight when I tried the following: I minimized the app before it went to sleep, and after waking it up I waited until the wifi connection was up and running before relaunching it. No problem, reconnects every time.


That means, as you suggest as well, that the iRule app lacks a routine of verifying that the network connection exists before proceeding, after coming out of sleep. The odd thing is that it keeps searching for a long time after the wifi connection is present, without discovering it...

This leaves me with two questions:


1: Can anyone say if the same issues exists communicating with iTach equipment?


2: If there are members of this forum connected to the development of the iRule app; would you like to comment on this issue? And perhaps give an indication if this is something which will be attended in future versions of the app?


----------



## jayman13

Does anyone know if and how I can use x10 with irule? There's gotta be a way I just can't find it.


----------



## barrygordon

There is a relatively inexpensive device that takes in IR and puts out X10. I think it is the IR543. A similar device is the IR743. The best device is the xantech IR to X10 module. The xantech is the most challenging to setup, but once set up it can handle all x10 House and unit codes where I do not think the others can.


For the Xantech case, you will need an iTach unit to produce the IR, ideally a GC-CGX to plug between the iTach and Xantech units and an X10 Line module to couple the X10 modules output to the power line. All you need in infor is on the web. Just search "Xantech IR to X10"


----------



## kukhen

Hey, I was about to buy a Logitech Harmony 900 but then realized I will probably be getting an iPad and could use iRule instead of the Harmony as a universal remote control.


I have a couple of questions before ordering though:


I don't think I've grasped the whole concept yet, as to what and why you would want two-way-communication compared to one-way, difference between RS232 and IR etc.


So maybe someone could answer what hardware I need to be able to control the following things using an iPad with iRule:


Epson TW3200 projector

Samsung LE40A656 LCD TV

Grandview Fantasy Electric projector screen

Yamaha RX-V767

PC with XBMC installed

(Xbox 360)


would be a huge bonus if it also could control my swedish digital-tv set-top-box from bredbandsbolaget


Does this mean I should get the iTach with IR ports (red ones, either wireless or wired) and will those 3 IR outputs be enough? Are those for 1 device each or do you connect a blaster to it that can control even more devices? How many devices will I be able to control using the IP2IR or WF2IR gateway? And mots importantly, will I be able to control all of the above mentioned devices with those IR gateways or do I need both IR and RS232, or will some not work at all?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20413544
> 
> 
> There is a relatively inexpensive device that takes in IR and puts out X10. I think it is the IR543. A similar device is the IR743. The best device is the xantech IR to X10 module. The xantech is the most challenging to setup, but once set up it can handle all x10 House and unit codes where I do not think the others can.
> 
> 
> For the Xantech case, you will need an iTach unit to produce the IR, ideally a GC-CGX to plug between the iTach and Xantech units and an X10 Line module to couple the X10 modules output to the power line. All you need in infor is on the web. Just search "Xantech IR to X10"



Thanks for your reply. I thought there would be an easier way. I use a CM19a(?) as the device that plugs into my htpc and into the electrical outlet. Can't eventghost do this somehow? I saw they have a plugin, just not sure what eventghost is...


----------



## festaman

So i am trying to make a Page of Links with Custom Labels. I was able to do it easy with custom Labels with device actions. But can I make a label point to a panel without making a custom image in Photoshop for each one?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddo* /forum/post/20413106
> 
> 
> ...That means, as you suggest as well, that the iRule app lacks a routine of verifying that the network connection exists before proceeding, after coming out of sleep. The odd thing is that it keeps searching for a long time after the wifi connection is present, without discovering it...



That's odd, because whenever I unlock my iPod after it goes to sleep, I immediately get the "Connecting to gateways..." message and iRule reconnects to the gateways needed for the page it was on. So it normally does know that the connection was closed. I'm not using the same gateway as you, but it also behaves like that when connected to a software gateway (Tcp2Serial) on a PC. I don't know why it would be different for certain types of gateway.


----------



## jayman13

I have a yamaha receiver and can't get volume ramping to work with irule. I've tried changing the "repeat every..." on hold to smaller and smaller increments but it doesn't seem to work and sometimes keeps getting louder and louder without stopping even though I've let go of the button. Anyone get volume ramping to work? What settings should I implement?


----------



## barrygordon

A lot of what you are asking has been covered on the last two pages of posts. To be more specififc we would need to know what the capabilities of each of your components are from a control standpoint (IR, RS232, TCP/IP)


----------



## cassioac

It looks like the project is dead! Although a lot has to be implemented/modified!


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20414787
> 
> 
> A lot of what you are asking has been covered on the last two pages of posts. To be more specififc we would need to know what the capabilities of each of your components are from a control standpoint (IR, RS232, TCP/IP)



Sorry, I should have been more specific. It is a yamaha RXV 565 that is controlled by a WFtoIR Itach.


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kukhen* /forum/post/20413614
> 
> 
> Hey, I was about to buy a Logitech Harmony 900 but then realized I will probably be getting an iPad and could use iRule instead of the Harmony as a universal remote control.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of questions before ordering though:
> 
> 
> I don't think I've grasped the whole concept yet, as to what and why you would want two-way-communication compared to one-way, difference between RS232 and IR etc.
> 
> 
> So maybe someone could answer what hardware I need to be able to control the following things using an iPad with iRule:
> 
> 
> Epson TW3200 projector
> 
> Samsung LE40A656 LCD TV
> 
> Grandview Fantasy Electric projector screen
> 
> Yamaha RX-V767
> 
> PC with XBMC installed
> 
> (Xbox 360)
> 
> 
> would be a huge bonus if it also could control my swedish digital-tv set-top-box from bredbandsbolaget
> 
> 
> Does this mean I should get the iTach with IR ports (red ones, either wireless or wired) and will those 3 IR outputs be enough? Are those for 1 device each or do you connect a blaster to it that can control even more devices? How many devices will I be able to control using the IP2IR or WF2IR gateway? And mots importantly, will I be able to control all of the above mentioned devices with those IR gateways or do I need both IR and RS232, or will some not work at all?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



kukhen,


I'll do my best to answer some of your questions:


First, two-way communication is preferred over one way communication because it allows for your iPad/iPhone/iTouch to receive feedback from the device it is communicating with (i.e. your iPad will be able to display what level volume your receiver is at). It also allows the iPad to know which devices are already turned on/off. There are a number of other advantages; someone smarter than I can tell you about them maybe.


You should know that only Serial (RS232) and TCP/IP (Ethernet) allow for 2-way. IR is one-way only. Also, you should know that iRule currently is only one-way. The next version will have 2-way. I'm not sure exactly when it is due out, but probably soon.


I'm pretty sure all of your devices can be controlled via iRule. Basically, if you can control the device with IR, Serial (RS232), or TCP/IP (Ethernet), you're good to go. I know for sure you're fine on the Samsung TV and Yamaha Receiver. I assume you're fine on the projectors. I think you're fine on the PC w/ XBMC as well, but I'm not the one to ask on this. Hopefully someone else can answer this for you. There are many people on this thread who use MCE controller in iRule for this (I think). As far as your Swedish cable box, I'm not familiar with that brand at all, but as long as you can get the codes (IR) you're fine.


One iTach IP2IR should be enough. The iTach IP2IR has 3 IR ports, but you can put dual emitters in each one, thus gaining the ability to control 6 IR devices. You can also use a blaster if you prefer.


Hopefully this helps in your quest. I was brand new to this as of a month ago and can tell you that there is a little work involved with building your system but it is 100% worth it and extremely self satisfying when you get things to work. If you have a little patience and are willing to learn you'll be fine. You'll find that the help on this thread is incredible; there are some very smart people who are willing to give their time to help others.


Good luck.


----------



## kukhen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/20415378
> 
> 
> kukhen,
> 
> 
> I'll do my best to answer some of your questions:
> 
> 
> First, two-way communication is preferred over one way communication because it allows for your iPad/iPhone/iTouch to receive feedback from the device it is communicating with (i.e. your iPad will be able to display what level volume your receiver is at). It also allows the iPad to know which devices are already turned on/off. There are a number of other advantages; someone smarter than I can tell you about them maybe.
> 
> 
> You should know that only Serial (RS232) and TCP/IP (Ethernet) allow for 2-way. IR is one-way only. Also, you should know that iRule currently is only one-way. The next version will have 2-way. I'm not sure exactly when it is due out, but probably soon.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure all of your devices can be controlled via iRule. Basically, if you can control the device with IR, Serial (RS232), or TCP/IP (Ethernet), you're good to go. I know for sure you're fine on the Samsung TV and Yamaha Receiver. I assume you're fine on the projectors. I think you're fine on the PC w/ XBMC as well, but I'm not the one to ask on this. Hopefully someone else can answer this for you. There are many people on this thread who use MCE controller in iRule for this (I think). As far as your Swedish cable box, I'm not familiar with that brand at all, but as long as you can get the codes (IR) you're fine.
> 
> 
> One iTach IP2IR should be enough. The iTach IP2IR has 3 IR ports, but you can put dual emitters in each one, thus gaining the ability to control 6 IR devices. You can also use a blaster if you prefer.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps in your quest. I was brand new to this as of a month ago and can tell you that there is a little work involved with building your system but it is 100% worth it and extremely self satisfying when you get things to work. If you have a little patience and are willing to learn you'll be fine. You'll find that the help on this thread is incredible; there are some very smart people who are willing to give their time to help others.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks a lot for your time and help! It was really helpful! Is the IR blaster able to control as many devices as I can put close to it or does it have a limit like the IR emitters/dual emitters have?


Also, I know many of you have hid your devices away but how have you done with the TV set then? Are the cables long enough to have your gateway hidden somewhere else, then have one emitter to your TV, or is it enough that the blaster is barely visible for the TV or something?


Oh yeah, one last question, which is very important for me. How is the delay with a Global Cache WF2IR gateway? Using an iPad hooked up to my wifi, that controls the gateway also hooked up to the wifi controlling all of my devices using IR sounds like a lot of air travel for it to be very responsive? Those of you owning a WF2IR gateway, what's your experiece on that?


----------



## Jack D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cassioac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It looks like the project is dead! Although a lot has to be implemented/modified!



They are not going to put out a new version? How do you know? Thx


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kukhen* /forum/post/20415418
> 
> 
> Is the IR blaster able to control as many devices as I can put close to it or does it have a limit like the IR emitters/dual emitters have?



No limit on the blaster, as long as all the components are line of sight.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kukhen* /forum/post/20415418
> 
> 
> Also, I know many of you have hid your devices away but how have you done with the TV set then? Are the cables long enough to have your gateway hidden somewhere else, then have one emitter to your TV, or is it enough that the blaster is barely visible for the TV or something?



The emitter cables that ship with the iTach are 7 feet. If you're using IR for everything, and you are going to have components a good distance apart, you'll need extension cables. (male to female, 1/8" mini plug)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kukhen* /forum/post/20415418
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, one last question, which is very important for me. How is the delay with a Global Cache WF2IR gateway? Using an iPad hooked up to my wifi, that controls the gateway also hooked up to the wifi controlling all of my devices using IR sounds like a lot of air travel for it to be very responsive? Those of you owning a WF2IR gateway, what's your experiece on that?



I use an IP2IR and there is no perceptible delay, it's as fast as using the original remote. I can't imagine the WF2IR would be much different. A small delay, perhaps, but most likely, not perceptible.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/20414494
> 
> 
> I have a yamaha receiver and can't get volume ramping to work with irule. I've tried changing the "repeat every..." on hold to smaller and smaller increments but it doesn't seem to work and sometimes keeps getting louder and louder without stopping even though I've let go of the button. Anyone get volume ramping to work? What settings should I implement?



How are you controlling it (IR, RS-232 or Network)? IR is really the only way to get smooth volume ramping like the original remote. But if you use RS-232 or Network control there are other strategies you could use, such as setting up buttons to go directly to your favourite volume levels, or macros to implement +/-2dB, +/-5dB etc. with a single button press.


----------



## price3

kukhen,

The itach IP2IR can use 2 head or maybe even 3 head IR emmitters, but the catch is the devices need to be close enough together for the cables to reach. You can also use one "blaster" on port 3 I believe, which has a higher output level and can hit more than one device at once, but you have to think about where your equipment is before hand. Otherwise you will need the more expensive GC100 or more than one iTach.


Two way communication would allow you to see things like what channel your tv was on, or maybe the volume level of your receiver right on the iPad.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kukhen* /forum/post/20413614
> 
> 
> Hey, I was about to buy a Logitech Harmony 900 but then realized I will probably be getting an iPad and could use iRule instead of the Harmony as a universal remote control.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of questions before ordering though:
> 
> 
> I don't think I've grasped the whole concept yet, as to what and why you would want two-way-communication compared to one-way, difference between RS232 and IR etc.
> 
> 
> So maybe someone could answer what hardware I need to be able to control the following things using an iPad with iRule:
> 
> 
> Epson TW3200 projector
> 
> Samsung LE40A656 LCD TV
> 
> Grandview Fantasy Electric projector screen
> 
> Yamaha RX-V767
> 
> PC with XBMC installed
> 
> (Xbox 360)
> 
> 
> would be a huge bonus if it also could control my swedish digital-tv set-top-box from bredbandsbolaget
> 
> 
> Does this mean I should get the iTach with IR ports (red ones, either wireless or wired) and will those 3 IR outputs be enough? Are those for 1 device each or do you connect a blaster to it that can control even more devices? How many devices will I be able to control using the IP2IR or WF2IR gateway? And mots importantly, will I be able to control all of the above mentioned devices with those IR gateways or do I need both IR and RS232, or will some not work at all?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Using RS-232 or TCP/IP for feedback allows you to get the status of your devices/functions before changing them. For example, your wife picked up the standard remote (Instead of the iRule remote) and changed the HDMI port to another. iRule does not know this so you have to send the command to set the HDMI port every time. On my system, that takes about 10 seconds to process so I have to build in a delay. If iRule can query the device first, it can then bypass the delay if the HDMI port is set correctly.


There are all sorts of scenarios where feedback is useful.


As for your devices...


The Epson EH-TW3200 is controllable via RS-232.

It looks like the Samsung LE40A656 LCD TV is only IR.

The Grandview Fantasy Electric projector screen appears to have IR available. You could also use a contact closure to replace the in line switch.

The Yamaha RX-V767 appears to be IR only.

The PC with XBMC is controllable with TCP/IP (And is the preferred way to do it). There are instructions on how to do this on the iRule site as well as in this thread.


So, my recommendation would be either a GC-100-12 or a combination of IP2SL, IP2CC and IP2IR. If you need long runs/more IR power, a Xantech amplified block may also be necessary.


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20415783
> 
> 
> How are you controlling it (IR, RS-232 or Network)? IR is really the only way to get smooth volume ramping like the original remote. But if you use RS-232 or Network control there are other strategies you could use, such as setting up buttons to go directly to your favourite volume levels, or macros to implement +/-2dB, +/-5dB etc. with a single button press.



I'm controlling it with IR using the wifi to IR itach device but when I hold down the volume button it goes up/down very slowly. I've tried changing the time to less than 0.2 and to more than 0.2 and there has been no change...


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20415540
> 
> 
> They are not going to put out a new version? How do you know? Thx



I think v2.0 is still moving forward (I think !!). If iTai can give us a semi-weekly update on how things are progressing, it might keep us at peace.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/20416044
> 
> 
> I'm controlling it with IR using the wifi to IR itach device but when I hold down the volume button it goes up/down very slowly. I've tried changing the time to less than 0.2 and to more than 0.2 and there has been no change...



Try changing the volume properties (i.e. the code for volume up and down) to a repetition of '9'.


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20416246
> 
> 
> Try changing the volume properties (i.e. the code for volume up and down) to a repetition of '9'.



Pardon my ignorance but how do you do that? Are you referring to the "repeat every (0.2 sec)" area in properties or somewhere else? OH!, I see, at the database codes...Will try that when I get home. Thank you very much.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20416246
> 
> 
> Try changing the volume properties (i.e. the code for volume up and down) to a repetition of '9'.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/20416294
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but how do you do that? Are you referring to the "repeat every (0.2 sec)" area in properties or somewhere else? OH!, I see, at the database codes...Will try that when I get home. Thank you very much.



The idea is to make sure that the iTach is still outputting the previous code when iRule sends the next repeat (then you should get continuous output of the IR code which is what the Yamaha needs in order to ramp the volume).


Yamaha codes have a long final off time (almost 100ms), but I think the iTach truncates the final off time to something considerably shorter. Hence with "repeat every 0.2sec" you are going to need a higher repeat count than the default of 3. The suggested value of 9 certainly could work.


But things are never supposed to get stuck and continue ramping indefinitely, I'm not sure what's happening there.


----------



## kukhen

Thanks for all the answers!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20415964
> 
> 
> As for your devices...
> 
> 
> The Epson EH-TW3200 is controllable via RS-232.
> 
> It looks like the Samsung LE40A656 LCD TV is only IR.
> 
> The Grandview Fantasy Electric projector screen appears to have IR available. You could also use a contact closure to replace the in line switch.
> 
> The Yamaha RX-V767 appears to be IR only.
> 
> The PC with XBMC is controllable with TCP/IP (And is the preferred way to do it). There are instructions on how to do this on the iRule site as well as in this thread.
> 
> 
> So, my recommendation would be either a GC-100-12 or a combination of IP2SL, IP2CC and IP2IR. If you need long runs/more IR power, a Xantech amplified block may also be necessary.



Hmm, does that mean I can't control the Epson EH-TW3200 with IR? or just that RS-232 is preferable because it's 2-way? I would rather stick to only IR.


What am I even plugging in to the IP2SL if I get one? It's a weird output and I don't really understand the connection between a device and the IP2SL.. I understand the IP2IR one at least :/


Also, why would I need a IP2CC? Guess it's for the projector screen, but you said IR would work? What's the difference?


----------



## barrygordon

kukhen,

At the current time there is no advantage to using anything but IR for iRule control. If you want to go simple and are nervous about RS232 and IP stick with IR and get an iTach IP2IR which will give you either three IR outputs for emitters or 2 IR outputs for emitters and one IR output for a blaster.


Each emitter IR output can handle a dual headed IR emitter allowing you to control two closely positioned (cable length issue, in that dual headed IR emitters have short cables betweeen the two IR heads).


If you need many more outputs then you can add a Xantech 791-44 amplified connecting block with its associated powqer supply, and connect it to one port of the iTach with a special cable from Global cache. The Xantech amplified connecting block can drive up to 10 dual or triple or quad headed emitters (only duals are commercially available) over distances measured in hundreds of feet.


----------



## cubesys

Hi All,


Please pardon my absence from the forum but it was unavoidable as I had to focus on a few more pressing items.
*Version 2.0* - This is still on track with code freeze by the end of hte month and then final testing. There are lots of functions that are being tweaked to accommodate the different devices and capabilities we all want to have.
*New Dealers* - I have been consumed with our expanding dealer community and bringing them up to speed with training. I know that many on this forum do not have a need for a professional installer but many users benefit from having assistance and I have been focused on making sure we get the right kind of dealers.
*iRule is growing* - If you are a programmer and would like a job let me know ;-) we are quickly ramping up and adding people on all fronts to accelerate the development schedules and accommodate the growth we have experienced so far.
*Hardware Drivers* - I have been spending some time working directly with manufacturers to get better support to develop two way drivers for the next release. This is critical for me because I want the feedback to be as simple as possible for the devices we support.
*Top Secret* - I am working on a secret project that I can't give more details on just yet but soon...


----------



## kukhen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20417288
> 
> 
> kukhen,
> 
> At the current time there is no advantage to using anything but IR for iRule control. If you want to go simple and are nervous about RS232 and IP stick with IR and get an iTach IP2IR which will give you either three IR outputs for emitters or 2 IR outputs for emitters and one IR output for a blaster.
> 
> 
> Each emitter IR output can handle a dual headed IR emitter allowing you to control two closely positioned (cable length issue, in that dual headed IR emitters have short cables betweeen the two IR heads).
> 
> 
> If you need many more outputs then you can add a Xantech 791-44 amplified connecting block with its associated powqer supply, and connect it to one port of the iTach with a special cable from Global cache. The Xantech amplified connecting block can drive up to 10 dual or triple or quad headed emitters (only duals are commercially available) over distances measured in hundreds of feet.



All right, thanks! I will probably go with the IP2IR then. When you talk about the cable length issue you only mean that the dual headed IR emitters have shorter cables, but they can still be extended with male to female, 1/8" mini plug, extension cables right?


My plan was to use the included blaster for 2 devices that are close to each other, then use one of the included emitters with my projector wich is on the other side of the room by using a extension cable, then buy a extra dual headed emitter to my projector screen and TV for which 7 + 3 feet will be enough, or in worst case I'll have to extend one of the heads from the dual headed emitter too. In total this takes 3 IR outputs. There's no problem in doing like I have planned, right?


----------



## yumcimil

Good to hear you're still with us. Are there any plans to support the iphone 4 retina display resolutions in the new version?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20417444
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Please pardon my absence from the forum but it was unavoidable as I had to focus on a few more pressing items.
> *Version 2.0* - This is still on track with code freeze by the end of hte month and then final testing. There are lots of functions that are being tweaked to accommodate the different devices and capabilities we all want to have.
> *New Dealers* - I have been consumed with our expanding dealer community and bringing them up to speed with training. I know that many on this forum do not have a need for a professional installer but many users benefit from having assistance and I have been focused on making sure we get the right kind of dealers.
> *iRule is growing* - If you are a programmer and would like a job let me know ;-) we are quickly ramping up and adding people on all fronts to accelerate the development schedules and accommodate the growth we have experienced so far.
> *Hardware Drivers* - I have been spending some time working directly with manufacturers to get better support to develop two way drivers for the next release. This is critical for me because I want the feedback to be as simple as possible for the devices we support.
> *Top Secret* - I am working on a secret project that I can't give more details on just yet but soon...



Thanks for the update, Itai.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kukhen* /forum/post/20413614
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> So maybe someone could answer what hardware I need to be able to control the following things using an iPad with iRule:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> PC with XBMC installed



XBMC on a PC can be controlled over your home network using the XBMC Lite device that can be found in the builder. Look at the tutorial for an HTTP Gateway, which uses XBMC as an example.


----------



## barrygordon

kukhen,


A dual headed emitter looks like a long Y if you call the top branches of the Y a and b, and the main leg of the Y c, then c is long, about 6 feet; a and b are each about 18". The branches a and b have the emitters at the end of them, and the main leg c has the mono 1/8" plug.


Hope that helps


----------



## dmorse4765

I have 5of my 6 devices working very well,however 1 is driving me to drink. I have a escient media manager. It is discontinued but I have found the codes for it. I have the hex codes from remote central,learned codes in hex and global cache codes which were also learned using ilearn and iconvert.

On the gc codes tech support told me to only paste the command starting with the 5digit number in the command. The hex codes I am starting with the first 4 digits. I have tried this and other combinations about 50 times with no success. Maybe someone reading this can assist me because I am now sure I am probably overlooking something very simple. I also pasted some learned codes for my samsung stb box and they work fine. Any help or ideas are greatly appreciated.


Dick morse


----------



## kukhen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20418077
> 
> 
> kukhen,
> 
> 
> A dual headed emitter looks like a long Y if you call the top branches of the Y a and b, and the main leg of the Y c, then c is long, about 6 feet; a and b are each about 18". The branches a and b have the emitters at the end of them, and the main leg c has the mono 1/8" plug.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps



Hmm, I was rather asking if you can extend the dual headed emitter by plugging an extension cable to the end (the one you call "c") with something like this:

(what you said helped too, because I forgot I can't extend a and b)











... and if there's no problem in extending the cables without risking to lose the signal/control? Is there any limit on how long you can extend it? I want to extend it about 12-13 feet.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kukhen* /forum/post/20420095
> 
> 
> Hmm, I was rather asking if you can extend the dual headed emitter by plugging an extension cable to the end (the one you call "c") with something like this:
> 
> (what you said helped too, because I forgot I can't extend a and b)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and if there's no problem in extending the cables without risking to lose the signal/control? Is there any limit on how long you can extend it? I want to extend it about 12-13 feet.



12-13 feet should be fine. I'm running a length of 22 feet to my TV with no issues.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20419358
> 
> 
> I have 5of my 6 devices working very well,however 1 is driving me to drink. I have a escient media manager. It is discontinued but I have found the codes for it. I have the hex codes from remote central,learned codes in hex and global cache codes which were also learned using ilearn and iconvert.
> 
> On the gc codes tech support told me to only paste the command starting with the 5digit number in the command. The hex codes I am starting with the first 4 digits. I have tried this and other combinations about 50 times with no success. Maybe someone reading this can assist me because I am now sure I am probably overlooking something very simple. I also pasted some learned codes for my samsung stb box and they work fine. Any help or ideas are greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Dick morse



Dick, let's start with some questions.

Which emitters are you using?

If you're using the emitters that shipped with the GC, (I assume you're using an IP2IR?) are they blinking when you send a command? If not, the device may not be set up properly in iRule. If they are blinking, the code could be incorrect and the device will not accept it.

Have you tried it with the blaster or are you sticking the emitter on the face of the component? Try the blaster. Make sure the blaster is plugged into port 3 and that port 3 is configured for use with the blaster. If the blaster works, then you are misplacing the emitter on the device. Make absolutely certain that you're placing the emitter over the receiving eye of the device. What might look like the IR receiving eye, might not be. The placement of the emitter is absolutely *critical* and must be *exactly* over the *center* of the eye.

On the GC code, the first full 5 digits are the carrier frequency of the remote, for example, 38000. The next digit (after the comma and probably a 1, is the code repeat number. If yours is in fact 1, try changing it to 2 or 3 as the device may require repeats of every command.

After pasting the GC code in the data field, be sure to remove all the data before the carrier frequency.

If you want to try the hex codes, don't convert them to GC, first. iRule will accept the hex code as long as you've setup a hex device and added the codes to it. Try changing the repeat number of the hex code in the properties window.


Post back with results.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20419358
> 
> 
> I have 5of my 6 devices working very well,however 1 is driving me to drink. I have a escient media manager. It is discontinued but I have found the codes for it. I have the hex codes from remote central,learned codes in hex and global cache codes which were also learned using ilearn and iconvert.
> 
> On the gc codes tech support told me to only paste the command starting with the 5digit number in the command. The hex codes I am starting with the first 4 digits. I have tried this and other combinations about 50 times with no success. Maybe someone reading this can assist me because I am now sure I am probably overlooking something very simple. I also pasted some learned codes for my samsung stb box and they work fine. Any help or ideas are greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Dick morse



when you paste the IR commands does the IR emitter flash? When you learned the commands in the iLearn utility, did you test them within the iLearn to make sure they were learned properly?


----------



## project_x

Itai,

I don't know if you saw my posts earlier, but I have been using a serial loopback on two ports ot the TS-16. The ipads/ipods use the ip address of the server port (1) as a "virtual GC-100". The other port (2) is connected thru a null modem cable and it passes the commands to and from the GC-100. This works fine to send commands to and from my GC-100 (I see all the correct commands and return values in the port logs), it however fails in the handshaking and say no connection to the gateway. The commands all work but the gateway icon remains red in the right hand cornet.


Can you enlighten me on the communications that are involved in the connecting to gateways when a panel loads?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20420315
> 
> 
> Itai,
> 
> I don't know if you saw my posts earlier, but I have been using a serial loopback on two ports ot the TS-16. The ipads/ipods use the ip address of the server port (1) as a "virtual GC-100". The other port (2) is connected thru a null modem cable and it passes the commands to and from the GC-100. This works fine to send commands to and from my GC-100 (I see all the correct commands and return values in the port logs), it however fails in the handshaking and say no connection to the gateway. The commands all work but the gateway icon remains red in the right hand cornet.
> 
> 
> Can you enlighten me on the communications that are involved in the connecting to gateways when a panel loads?



I am a bit confused. Is the Gateway you are connecting to the TS-16? Is the TS-16 connecting to the GC-100 to send commands?


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20420348
> 
> 
> I am a bit confused. Is the Gateway you are connecting to the TS-16? Is the TS-16 connecting to the GC-100 to send commands?



I assigned an IP address 192.168.1.73:4998 to port 2 of the TS-16.

Port 2 is connected to port 3 by a null modem cable.

Port 3 is set to make a constant connection with my GC-100 at 192.168.1.70


On Irule, I setup GC-100 at 192.168.1.73. When I go to the DVR panel, it attempts to connect to the gateway. It fails, however once I clear the error message, I can use the panel to control my DVR without any problems (except the red icon on the right bottom corner).


I can look in the logs, and see the commands and the returns for each button press, but don't see anything from the "connect gateway" action


I wanted to try to use this method to allow multiple connections to the GC-100 (instead of buying an iTach IP2IR since I already had it), it works for that, but due to the "connection failure" it takes a long time to attempt to connect.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20420231
> 
> 
> Dick, let's start with some questions.
> 
> Which emitters are you using?
> 
> If you're using the emitters that shipped with the GC, (I assume you're using an IP2IR?) are they blinking when you send a command? If not, the device may not be set up properly in iRule. If they are blinking, the code could be incorrect and the device will not accept it.
> 
> Have you tried it with the blaster or are you sticking the emitter on the face of the component? Try the blaster. Make sure the blaster is plugged into port 3 and that port 3 is configured for use with the blaster. If the blaster works, then you are misplacing the emitter on the device. Make absolutely certain that you're placing the emitter over the receiving eye of the device. What might look like the IR receiving eye, might not be. The placement of the emitter is absolutely *critical* and must be *exactly* over the *center* of the eye.
> 
> On the GC code, the first full 5 digits are the carrier frequency of the remote, for example, 38000. The next digit (after the comma and probably a 1, is the code repeat number. If yours is in fact 1, try changing it to 2 or 3 as the device may require repeats of every command.
> 
> After pasting the GC code in the data field, be sure to remove all the data before the carrier frequency.
> 
> If you want to try the hex codes, don't convert them to GC, first. iRule will accept the hex code as long as you've setup a hex device and added the codes to it. Try changing the repeat number of the hex code in the properties window.
> 
> 
> Post back with results.



I am not using the emitters. I have tried using the rear ir input and the rs 232. I have tried the hex codes directly, not converted through GC. I will try the repeats as soon as I return home this afternoon. I did past the GC codes starting with the frequency. Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## orthoboy

So I am really interested in setting up my IPad with IRule, but I am not sure what I need in regards to Global Cache/Itach hardware. Here is what I have as well as connections:


JVC HD 250 projector

Denon 3311 (LAN/ethernet connected)

Oppo BDP95 (LAN/ehternent connected)

Direct TV HD-DVR (LAN/ethernent connected)

Lutron Maestro Lighting


Since I have mostly everthing connected to my network via ethernet already, do I need anymore hardware to get started? If so, what would you recommend?


Thanks.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20420827
> 
> 
> I am not using the emitters. I have tried using the rear ir input and the rs 232. I have tried the hex codes directly, not converted through GC. I will try the repeats as soon as I return home this afternoon. I did past the GC codes starting with the frequency. Thanks for the assistance.



Ditch the rear IR port until you get things figured out. The rear port is iffy on a lot of components.


Edit: Ultimately, you will want to use RS232. You'll need, of course, a GC100 or a IP2SL. Consult the Ecient documentation. You need to know what port the device listens on, as well as baud rate, parity, and bit rate. These all need to be setup in iRule.


----------



## kukhen

Can I split one IR output on the iTach with a Y cable bought in any electronics store and plug two single headed emitters into it to achieve greater distance between two devices? (instead of using a dual headed emitter which requires a much smaller distance between the devices)


----------



## doctorjon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20420827
> 
> 
> I am not using the emitters. I have tried using the rear ir input and the rs 232. I have tried the hex codes directly, not converted through GC. I will try the repeats as soon as I return home this afternoon. I did past the GC codes starting with the frequency. Thanks for the assistance.



Page 274 of this thread may help; I had one piece of equipment that refused to respond until I used the GLOBAL CACHE GC-CGX cable between my iTach WiFiIR gateway and Xantech distribution block. As soon as the cable was introduced, it responded fine.


----------



## thebland

Are there any really larger Source Icons available? On my home page, I'd like 2-3 selections as to where to go and would like the icons (theater, family room, kitchen TV) to fill a lot of the iPad screen.


Thanks!


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20420984
> 
> 
> Ditch the rear IR port until you get things figured out. The rear port is iffy on a lot of components.



I have it working via a flasher on the front panel. I was hoping to use the rs 232 port on the rear but after a week I can live with a flasher on the front panel. I had tried that last week so it is possible increasing the repeat count also solved the problem. I increased it from 1 to 5. Thanks for all the help


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20420984
> 
> 
> Ditch the rear IR port until you get things figured out. The rear port is iffy on a lot of components.
> 
> 
> Edit: Ultimately, you will want to use RS232. You'll need, of course, a GC100 or a IP2SL. Consult the Ecient documentation. You need to know what port the device listens on, as well as baud rate, parity, and bit rate. These all need to be setup in iRule.



Thanks mborner, I did set the baud (9600) for the Escient to serial port 2 on the GC 100 and configured the command port in the escient according to the manual. I am using a GC100-12 and using serial 1 for my Anthem D2v and it works flawlessly. Yes I ultimately want to use thr rear rs 232. I will double check all settings and will post results later today or tomorrow. Thanks again.


Dick Morse


----------



## project_x

Does anyone happen to know how many connections are required for RS-232 communications with the Integra receivers? Is it just pins 2,3 and GND or does it need all the other connections to work properly?


I would like to put to RS-232 and IR (for my TV) on the same Cat5 to a remote location....


----------



## Jack D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there any really larger Source Icons available? On my home page, I'd like 2-3 selections as to where to go and would like the icons (theater, family room, kitchen TV) to fill a lot of the iPad screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I used the default ones and then doubled the size using paint.net. The only drawback is that they look a little fuzzy on the iPad.


----------



## Jack D

So I've embedded a web page for my music server into a panel. It works fine as long as I don't switch away from iRule on my iPad. If I switch to another app and then back it doesn't update the song playing. I can still stop or pause but the song playing and time remaining do not upgrade. The server (Meridian/Sooloos) also has an iPad app that successfully reconnects under the same circumstances. I am trying to determine if this is a problem with iRule or the Meridian/Sooloos TCP/IP programming.


Thanks for any help.


----------



## Graham N

Hi,


I have sent a request to irule support. I don’t know whether they received it because I didn’t get the usual confirmation email. I thought I would ask for some help and advice here. I have overcome the earlier issues I was having with the aid of this forum and irules support. I am still building my interface while waiting for my hardware to arrive and have some new issues to overcome.


One: I have hopefully attached a picture of my home page. The receiver has two pages and the PJ/TV has two pages, one page for each device. The problem I am having is that the Onkyo receiver button and PJ/TV button are greyed out and won’t go to the relevant page. I have set the Onkyo to go to page 1 of two and the PJ/TV button to also go to page 1 which is PJ, page two is TV. I don’t know if the problem is related to them having two pages or the fact that neither of them are in with the activities. There are no commands required for these link buttons, I just want them to link to the relevant device.


Two: I can’t find any codes for my Sony DVD RDR-HXD860 DVD/hard drive recorder. There aren’t any codes for Sony DVD recorders at all. What is the best way to overcome this? Will irule find and add the codes, or can I find them myself and if so how do I add them. Or do I have to learn all the commands?


Three: Other missing commands are Pioneer 507XD plasma, missing text and subtitles button. Oppo BDP93EU is missing the resolution button. Toshiba HD-XE1 (XA2?) is missing the set up, pop up menu, slow and frame advance buttons. Sony VW90ES is missing loads, Cinema 2, Cinema 3, Wide Mode, Sharpness up, Sharpness down, Gamma, Black level, Colour space, colour temp, film projection and motion enhancer. It also only has one HDMI input instead of 1 and 2. I assume I can learn some of these, or is there a better way.


Four: I can see where to add a button delay but not how to do what I want. Is it possible to do the following? Add a 15 or 20 second delay to one command at the end of a macro to allow for the PJ to turn on as it takes this long to be ready to accept commands. What I want to do when I start an activity is to:


Turn on PJ, turn on Receiver, turn on Blu Ray, set Receiver to HDMI sub output, set Receiver input to Blu Ray, and finally about 15-20 secs later select HDMI 1 in on the PJ.


Thanks in advance for any help,


Graham


EDIT: after fiddling I got the Onkyo receiver button to work on one of the pages. So I thought about what I did and applied this to all pages. I converted the the buttons from link to button mode and then back to link mode. I reapplied the links to the pages and I now have the Receiver button working across all pages but the PJ/TV only working on the CD page ??? I tried deleting the button altogether and readding it but I still can't get the PJ/TV button working on any other page


----------



## barrygordon

The fact that you have embedded a web page probably does not cause the sooloos music process to kick off when you switch back to iRule from another app. Think about it. The embedded web page is static, the app that should be controlling it (assuming asynchronous updates) is still in its background mode (in which it probably gets no CPU time) and is not the foreground application (which gets CPU time) , iRule is. I am pretty sure that in iPad architecture the only page that updates the screen is the foreground app. The Sooloos app has no idea that there is a web page embedded into another app that it should be updating.


All of the above is conjecture as I have never read the iRule code nor the iPad code which are the final arbiters of what iRule/iPad will and won't do.


----------



## jayman13

I have X10 commander by melloware installed on my HTPC that is always running. It appears that I can send commands using http through a browser which will work such as " http://localhost:8086/?x10command=DEVICE~sendplc~"A1 OFF". However, I can't figure out how to do this in Irule. I've tried adding a gateway called "x10" as an http at the " http://localhost:8086/ " address and then put a new code under a new device called "x10". I have been using the data such as "?x10command=DEVICE~sendplc~"A1 OFF". It doesn't work though. Is there something I'm doing wrong and is this possible? Seems like it should be as I can make it work through a browser...


----------



## blkicevic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orthoboy* /forum/post/20420869
> 
> 
> So I am really interested in setting up my IPad with IRule, but I am not sure what I need in regards to Global Cache/Itach hardware. Here is what I have as well as connections:
> 
> 
> JVC HD 250 projector
> 
> Denon 3311 (LAN/ethernet connected)
> 
> Oppo BDP95 (LAN/ehternent connected)
> 
> Direct TV HD-DVR (LAN/ethernent connected)
> 
> Lutron Maestro Lighting
> 
> 
> Since I have mostly everthing connected to my network via ethernet already, do I need anymore hardware to get started? If so, what would you recommend?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Ditto what he post! same setup different brands. am very interested in a reply to this!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20422097
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have sent a request to irule support. I don't know whether they received it because I didn't get the usual confirmation email. I thought I would ask for some help and advice here. I have overcome the earlier issues I was having with the aid of this forum and irules support. I am still building my interface while waiting for my hardware to arrive and have some new issues to overcome.
> 
> 
> One: I have hopefully attached a picture of my home page. The receiver has two pages and the PJ/TV has two pages, one page for each device. The problem I am having is that the Onkyo receiver button and PJ/TV button are greyed out and won't go to the relevant page. I have set the Onkyo to go to page 1 of two and the PJ/TV button to also go to page 1 which is PJ, page two is TV. I don't know if the problem is related to them having two pages or the fact that neither of them are in with the activities. There are no commands required for these link buttons, I just want them to link to the relevant device.
> 
> 
> Two: I can't find any codes for my Sony DVD RDR-HXD860 DVD/hard drive recorder. There aren't any codes for Sony DVD recorders at all. What is the best way to overcome this? Will irule find and add the codes, or can I find them myself and if so how do I add them. Or do I have to learn all the commands?
> 
> 
> Three: Other missing commands are Pioneer 507XD plasma, missing text and subtitles button. Oppo BDP93EU is missing the resolution button. Toshiba HD-XE1 (XA2?) is missing the set up, pop up menu, slow and frame advance buttons. Sony VW90ES is missing loads, Cinema 2, Cinema 3, Wide Mode, Sharpness up, Sharpness down, Gamma, Black level, Colour space, colour temp, film projection and motion enhancer. It also only has one HDMI input instead of 1 and 2. I assume I can learn some of these, or is there a better way.
> 
> 
> Four: I can see where to add a button delay but not how to do what I want. Is it possible to do the following? Add a 15 or 20 second delay to one command at the end of a macro to allow for the PJ to turn on as it takes this long to be ready to accept commands. What I want to do when I start an activity is to:
> 
> 
> Turn on PJ, turn on Receiver, turn on Blu Ray, set Receiver to HDMI sub output, set Receiver input to Blu Ray, and finally about 15-20 secs later select HDMI 1 in on the PJ.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help,
> 
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> EDIT: after fiddling I got the Onkyo receiver button to work on one of the pages. So I thought about what I did and applied this to all pages. I converted the the buttons from link to button mode and then back to link mode. I reapplied the links to the pages and I now have the Receiver button working across all pages but the PJ/TV only working on the CD page ??? I tried deleting the button altogether and readding it but I still can't get the PJ/TV button working on any other page



1. In order for your link to be effective, it must link to a legitimate "panel" as well as a legitimate "page". Linking to a page only won't cut it, you have to include the panel.


2. You can try here: http://www.hifi-remote.com/sony/ It may take some work and some use of other software (makehex) to get your codes but its a starting point.


3. Try http://www.remotecentral.com They have a huge database of IR codes.


4. In the scenario of your macro, the 15-20 second delay would not come at the end of the macro as you still have one more command after the delay (HDMI 1) You would proceed with your macro exactly as you stated:


Turn on PJ turn on receiver turn on blu-ray receiver to HDMI 1 receiver input to blu-ray PJ to HDMI 1


Couple of questions: what is your receivers HDMI sub output?

If you're using your receiver for video switching, why do you find it necessary to switch the input on your PJ?


----------



## barrygordon

jayman13,


Yes iRule should be able to do what you want. Just work at it and I am sure you will get it.


Be sure you have read the advanced tutorial on setting up an http gateway


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/20422235
> 
> 
> I have X10 commander by melloware installed on my HTPC that is always running. It appears that I can send commands using http through a browser which will work such as " http://localhost:8086/?x10command=DEVICE~sendplc~"A1 OFF". However, I can't figure out how to do this in Irule. I've tried adding a gateway called "x10" as an http at the " http://localhost:8086/ " address and then put a new code under a new device called "x10". I have been using the data such as "?x10command=DEVICE~sendplc~"A1 OFF". It doesn't work though. Is there something I'm doing wrong and is this possible? Seems like it should be as I can make it work through a browser...



You will have to change localhost to the IP address of the computer hosting X10 commander.


localhost is a loopback address that allows you to open a connection FROM your local machine TO your local machine. As iRule is running on your iDevice it needs to know the actual address of the application it is trying to send to. localhost on the iDevice would point to the iDevice itself; Not to the machine running X10 commander.


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20422699
> 
> 
> You will have to change localhost to the IP address of the computer hosting X10 commander.
> 
> 
> localhost is a loopback address that allows you to open a connection FROM your local machine TO your local machine. As iRule is running on your iDevice it needs to know the actual address of the application it is trying to send to. localhost on the iDevice would point to the iDevice itself; Not to the machine running X10 commander.



Thanks, but I had done that originally and it still doesn't work. I've also read the advanced tutorial on http gateways and have set a few of them up working correctly. It just does not seem to work with x10 commander.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20421149
> 
> 
> Are there any really larger Source Icons available? On my home page, I'd like 2-3 selections as to where to go and would like the icons (theater, family room, kitchen TV) to fill a lot of the iPad screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If I have the time these would be fairly easy for me to make, using buttons similar to the default black and white ones or my brass or walnut source buttons. I'll try to make some time to do this soon. Coming up with the variations is quicker still.


----------



## barrygordon

Jayman13,


When iRule sets up for http it has to do more than just send the command string (the part after the URL). It also needs to insert an http command, usually GET, and sometimes additional http clauses. Some http systems are less fussy with regard to clauses, some require GET, others want PUT or POST. The only way to really understand what is going on is with a sniffer like wireshark. If set up correctly (requires connectivity through a hub not a switch), it will show you the actual http messages in the case where it works and in the case where it does not. I am not sure if wireshark will sniff out a local connection where the browser and http server are on the same machine.


Is the x10 commander a free product? Does it work with a CM11a or a CM19 to couple the PC to the power line. If it is free and works with a cm11a, and I have some time next week I will try and look at it. No promises, as my schedule gets easily screwed up.


----------



## doctorjon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20422097
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have sent a request to irule support. I don't know whether they received it because I didn't get the usual confirmation email. I thought I would ask for some help and advice here. I have overcome the earlier issues I was having with the aid of this forum and irules support. I am still building my interface while waiting for my hardware to arrive and have some new issues to overcome.
> 
> 
> One: I have hopefully attached a picture of my home page. The receiver has two pages and the PJ/TV has two pages, one page for each device. The problem I am having is that the Onkyo receiver button and PJ/TV button are greyed out and won't go to the relevant page. I have set the Onkyo to go to page 1 of two and the PJ/TV button to also go to page 1 which is PJ, page two is TV. I don't know if the problem is related to them having two pages or the fact that neither of them are in with the activities. There are no commands required for these link buttons, I just want them to link to the relevant device.
> 
> 
> Two: I can't find any codes for my Sony DVD RDR-HXD860 DVD/hard drive recorder. There aren't any codes for Sony DVD recorders at all. What is the best way to overcome this? Will irule find and add the codes, or can I find them myself and if so how do I add them. Or do I have to learn all the commands?
> 
> 
> Three: Other missing commands are Pioneer 507XD plasma, missing text and subtitles button. Oppo BDP93EU is missing the resolution button. Toshiba HD-XE1 (XA2?) is missing the set up, pop up menu, slow and frame advance buttons. Sony VW90ES is missing loads, Cinema 2, Cinema 3, Wide Mode, Sharpness up, Sharpness down, Gamma, Black level, Colour space, colour temp, film projection and motion enhancer. It also only has one HDMI input instead of 1 and 2. I assume I can learn some of these, or is there a better way.
> 
> 
> Four: I can see where to add a button delay but not how to do what I want. Is it possible to do the following? Add a 15 or 20 second delay to one command at the end of a macro to allow for the PJ to turn on as it takes this long to be ready to accept commands. What I want to do when I start an activity is to:
> 
> 
> Turn on PJ, turn on Receiver, turn on Blu Ray, set Receiver to HDMI sub output, set Receiver input to Blu Ray, and finally about 15-20 secs later select HDMI 1 in on the PJ.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help,
> 
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> EDIT: after fiddling I got the Onkyo receiver button to work on one of the pages. So I thought about what I did and applied this to all pages. I converted the the buttons from link to button mode and then back to link mode. I reapplied the links to the pages and I now have the Receiver button working across all pages but the PJ/TV only working on the CD page ??? I tried deleting the button altogether and readding it but I still can't get the PJ/TV button working on any other page



Here is the hex code for the Oppo BDP-93EU 'resolution' command:


0000 006D 0000 0022 0156 00AA 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 003F 0016 0015 0016 0015 0015 0040 0016 0015 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0040 0016 0015 0015 0040 0016 003F 0016 0015 0016 003F 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0040 0016 003F 0016 0ECB


----------



## Autom8ted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Autom8ted* /forum/post/19663507
> 
> 
> Schmartz PS3IR-1000 is the only one that I use. It has discrete on/off and will work on all models. Unfortunately iRule has the wrong discrete on code in their database... not sure if Itai has updated it yet. PM me if you need the code




Here's the discrete on in hex if anyone needs it...

discrete on

0000 0068 0000 0015 0060 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 0018 0018 0018 0030 0018 0030 01AE


----------



## lilwheezy75

if im in the market for a new receiver and my main concern is just powering speakers and controlling it via irule and a non existant (but soon to be gateway like the itach or GC... ) what should i look for in a receiver for the easiest use. network, rs232 or just plain ol' IR? if i go plain IR and its not difficult i can save some money which is nice.


----------



## Steve Goff

Jayman13,


At a minimum in the gateway you must replace localhost with the IP of the computer to which you want to send the command. An example would be 192.168.1.253:8086, where 192.168.1.253 is the address of the computer and 8086 is the port. You can find the address of the computer by opening up a command prompt and typing ipconfig. Loacalhost only works from the computer that you want to control, the local host, not any other networked device.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. In order for your link to be effective, it must link to a legitimate "panel" as well as a legitimate "page". Linking to a page only won't cut it, you have to include the panel.
> 
> 
> 2. You can try here: http://www.hifi-remote.com/sony/ It may take some work and some use of other software (makehex) to get your codes but its a starting point.
> 
> 
> 3. Try http://www.remotecentral.com They have a huge database of IR codes.
> 
> 
> 4. In the scenario of your macro, the 15-20 second delay would not come at the end of the macro as you still have one more command after the delay (HDMI 1) You would proceed with your macro exactly as you stated:
> 
> 
> Turn on PJ turn on receiver turn on blu-ray receiver to HDMI 1 receiver input to blu-ray PJ to HDMI 1
> 
> 
> Couple of questions: what is your receivers HDMI sub output?
> 
> If you're using your receiver for video switching, why do you find it necessary to switch the input on your PJ?



Hi mborner,


1. Isn't that what I have already done (see PDF attached). Sorry, I am sending this reply from my iPad so can't see if the file sent ok. Also, did you see my edit where changing to button and back to link then selecting the panel and page again worked for the Receiver on all pages, but the PJ/TV button for the CD page only? I might try deleting the button completely tomorrow and adding it again.


2&3. How do you get codes from elsewhere into the irule builder?


4. I could only see where to add a delay at the beginning of the set of commands. Couldn't see how to add them separately between each command. Yes, I need a delay and then the send HDMI command.


RE your questions.


Onkyo name the HDMI outputs 'main' and 'sub'. Main is connected to the TV and sub to the PJ.


The reason for switching the HDMI input on the PJ is as follows. The Onkyo receiver isn't HDMI 1.4 so won't pass the 3d from the Oppo. Most of my devices go through the Onkyo (picture and sound) and then on to the PJ using HDMI 2 in on the PJ. One of the two HDMI outs on the Oppo goes to the Onkyo for sound only. The other HDMI out from the Oppo goes straight to HDMI 1 in on the PJ to give me 3d capability.


Thanks again,


Graham


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorjon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the hex code for the Oppo BDP-93EU 'resolution' command:
> 
> 
> 0000 006D 0000 0022 0156 00AA 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 003F 0016 0015 0016 0015 0015 0040 0016 0015 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0040 0016 0015 0015 0040 0016 003F 0016 0015 0016 003F 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0015 0016 0040 0015 0040 0016 003F 0016 0ECB



Hi doctorjon,


Can you tell me how to get the code into the irule builder,


Thanks,


Graham


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20422939
> 
> 
> Jayman13,
> 
> 
> When iRule sets up for http it has to do more than just send the command string (the part after the URL). It also needs to insert an http command, usually GET, and sometimes additional http clauses. Some http systems are less fussy with regard to clauses, some require GET, others want PUT or POST. The only way to really understand what is going on is with a sniffer like wireshark. If set up correctly (requires connectivity through a hub not a switch), it will show you the actual http messages in the case where it works and in the case where it does not. I am not sure if wireshark will sniff out a local connection where the browser and http server are on the same machine.
> 
> 
> Is the x10 commander a free product? Does it work with a CM11a or a CM19 to couple the PC to the power line. If it is free and works with a cm11a, and I have some time next week I will try and look at it. No promises, as schedule gets easily screwed up.



Thanks. I don't use localhost but the actual ip, ie "192.168.1.117". The forum for melloware says that it works with a "get command" but I'm not sure what that means. It does work with a CM19 as I can do it through a browser from any device on my home network including my ipad. Will keep trying. Thanks again.


----------



## kukhen

Hey, there's really two uncertainties stopping me from using iRule and the hardware. Could someone please help me clear them out? Here I go:


Is it possible to connect two single headed IR emitters to one output on the iTach using this kind of Y cable:











And are you guys experiencing any delay at all when using the WF2IR gateways? I rather pick the wifi over having to hide yet another cable, but not if there's a delay invloved compared to the IP2IR one.


----------



## barrygordon

Jayman 13,


Here is a sample of some http network codes I used for some devices illustrating the GET command usage for the XBMC:



Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=GetGUIDescription()\\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a




Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=GetGUISetting(0;system.shutdowntime)\\x 0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a




Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=GetGUIStatus()\\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a




Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=GetVolume()\\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a




Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=GetSystemInfo(120;\\x20121)\\x0d\\x0a\\ x0d\\x0a




Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=SetVolume(100)\\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a




Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=ShutDown()\\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a




Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=Function_152\\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a




Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=Sendkey("0xF070")\\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a




Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=Sendkey("0xF071")\\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a




Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=Sendkey("0xF072")\\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a




Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=Sendkey("0xF073")\\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a




Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=Sendkey("0xF074")\\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a




Code:


GET\\x20/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp\\x3fcommand=Sendkey("0xF075")\\x0d\\x0a\\x0d\\x0a


Note: \\x20 is a space, \\x3f is a ?, \\x0a is a line feed, \\x0d is a carriage return. In the xml file all special characters that are used as seperators in an http message must be \\x encoded.


----------



## barrygordon

kukhen, NO. That cable is a stereo plug to two mono jacks. The IR signal coming out of the itach is in effect a mono one existing on the tip and sleeve of the jack. Using the cable you show, only one of the plugs would have an IR signal, the one that connects to the tip and sleeve. The one that connects to the ring and sleeve would have no signal.


My best advice, expensive, but really the most reliable and trouble free has been described earlier using a Xantech 791-44 amplified connecting block.


You can make up multiheaded emitters yourself if you are handy with a soldering Iron. it is actually quite simple. Doing it that way you can get any distances you need


----------



## doctorjon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20423294
> 
> 
> Hi doctorjon,
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how to get the code into the irule builder,
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Graham



Via the 'devices' panel (right hand side of builder), drop down your Oppo BDP-93 device and right click on 'hex codes' and 'add device code' should appear. (I assume that you have an Oppo BDP-93 set in your device panel, if not you can create one there.) Click the add device code and on the left side bottom panel, a new code will appear under 'Device Code Properties' - in this panel you can name the code and paste the hex code I gave you and hit return. Hopefully, this is clear. I believe there is also a tutorial on this under the support page.


----------



## doctorjon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20423469
> 
> 
> kukhen, NO. That cable is a stereo plug to two mono jacks. The IR signal coming out of the itach is in effect a mono one existing on the tip and sleeve of the jack. Using the cable you show, only one of the plugs would have an IR signal, the one that connects to the tip and sleeve. The one that connects to the ring and sleeve would have no signal.
> 
> 
> My best advice, expensive, but really the most reliable and trouble free has been described earlier using a Xantech 791-44 amplified connecting block.
> 
> 
> You can make up multiheaded emitters yourself if you are handy with a soldering Iron. it is actually quite simple. Doing it that way you can get any distances you need



kukhen, this is good advice but I suggest you also read page 274 of this thread. I have had success using the Xantech 791-44 but I had to use the GLOBAL CACHE GC-CGX cable between gateway (iTach GC-100 ++) and Xantech 791-44 in order to get all devices to respond.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20423284
> 
> 
> Hi mborner,
> 
> 
> 1. Isn't that what I have already done (see PDF attached). Sorry, I am sending this reply from my iPad so can't see if the file sent ok. Also, did you see my edit where changing to button and back to link then selecting the panel and page again worked for the Receiver on all pages, but the PJ/TV button for the CD page only? I might try deleting the button completely tomorrow and adding it again.
> 
> 
> 2&3. How do you get codes from elsewhere into the irule builder?
> 
> 
> 4. I could only see where to add a delay at the beginning of the set of commands. Couldn't see how to add them separately between each command. Yes, I need a delay and then the send HDMI command.
> 
> 
> RE your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Onkyo name the HDMI outputs 'main' and 'sub'. Main is connected to the TV and sub to the PJ.
> 
> 
> The reason for switching the HDMI input on the PJ is as follows. The Onkyo receiver isn't HDMI 1.4 so won't pass the 3d from the Oppo. Most of my devices go through the Onkyo (picture and sound) and then on to the PJ using HDMI 2 in on the PJ. One of the two HDMI outs on the Oppo goes to the Onkyo for sound only. The other HDMI out from the Oppo goes straight to HDMI 1 in on the PJ to give me 3d capability.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> Graham



Graham, I'm a little confused about the PJ/TV linking to CD pages. Could you elaborate on that a bit?


If you have the raw data of a command code (hex or GC) you can copy the code and then paste it in the properties window of the device code:

Attachment 211553 


To add delays to a link, right click the desired link in the tree and select "add delay". To add more delays, right click the first added delay and again, select "add delay". Add as many delays as you want. you can move delays up and down in the tree by using the up/down arrows in the properties window.


----------



## Marc Keller

I'm trying to get started with iRule by connecting to my DirecTV DVR, which is connected to my router. From searching this thread, I've learned that I need the device called ""DirecTV Satellite HTTP Remote Commands". How do I find that device? If I browse for devices in the builder, and enter "directv" as vendor, I see "DirecTV Satellite STB H and HR Series RS232 All Models", as well as "DirecTV Satellite STB H and HR Series All Models Address x", with x in the range 1 to 8. But I don't see a device containing "HTTP" in the name. What am I missing?


Thanks,

Marc


----------



## barrygordon

Yes, the CGX cable is required to connect the Global Cache devices to a Xantech amplified connecting block, but that is discussed in the posts concerning this issue. The price GC charges for the cable IMHO is a rip off.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doctorjon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Via the 'devices' panel (right hand side of builder), drop down your Oppo BDP-93 device and right click on 'hex codes' and 'add device code' should appear. (I assume that you have an Oppo BDP-93 set in your device panel, if not you can create one there.) Click the add device code and on the left side bottom panel, a new code will appear under 'Device Code Properties' - in this panel you can name the code and paste the hex code I gave you and hit return. Hopefully, this is clear. I believe there is also a tutorial on this under the support page.



Thank you, I will have a go at it this evening


Graham


----------



## arnobarno

Project-x,

Can you connect successfully to port 2 of your port server using a terminal emulator to send it commands that are then passed on to port 3 and your GC100?


This is how I tested a similar configuration in my PortServer. It took some time before I got all of the settings and the null modem cable rigth but once it worked with the terminal emulator, it worked in iRule.

Arn


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Graham, I'm a little confused about the PJ/TV linking to CD pages. Could you elaborate on that a bit?
> 
> 
> If you have the raw data of a command code (hex or GC) you can copy the code and then paste it in the properties window of the device code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add delays to a link, right click the desired link in the tree and select "add delay". To add more delays, right click the first added delay and again, select "add delay". Add as many delays as you want. you can move delays up and down in the tree by using the up/down arrows in the properties window.



Thanks for the advice, and the picture, that always helps.


What I am trying to do (if I am totally wrong or there is a better way, please let me know) is to have all the activities in the middle and all the devices down the left hand side. So no matter which activity I am in I can just press one of the buttons on the left to take me to another device. It just so happens that the only link to the PJ/TV page that's working at the moment is when I am on the CD page.


It might not make sense to want to go to the PJ/TV page from the 'listen to CD' activity but I have set every activity up so that the left hand 'source' buttons take me to a device, just to keep continuity. A better example of my logic is, for instance, if I am watching a Blu Ray I can press the Receiver button to make adjustments to the surround mode. Or press the PJ/TV button (which isn't working at the moment) to adjust a picture setting.


Another example that has happened a couple of times already is that my son has phoned me asking to record the footie while I am watching a Blu Ray. Using the Harmony remote if I then select the Sky activity the Blu Ray switches off. Or I have to select devices, receiver, select the sky input, select devices, sky and set his recording and so on. I just thought this would be less fiddly to do on the iPad with irule.


Thanks again,


Graham


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnobarno* /forum/post/20424877
> 
> 
> Project-x,
> 
> Can you connect successfully to port 2 of your port server using a terminal emulator to send it commands that are then passed on to port 3 and your GC100?
> 
> 
> This is how I tested a similar configuration in my PortServer. It took some time before I got all of the settings and the null modem cable rigth but once it worked with the terminal emulator, it worked in iRule.
> 
> Arn



Arn,


The commands pass fine thru the portserver to the gc-100, my DVR switches channels,....it is only the initial handshake, where iRule connects to the gateway that fails, once I click ok on the failed gateway message, the buttons all send commands perfectly fine.



Cheers,

Rob


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20424883
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, and the picture, that always helps.
> 
> 
> What I am trying to do (if I am totally wrong or there is a better way, please let me know) is to have all the activities in the middle and all the devices down the left hand side. So no matter which activity I am in I can just press one of the buttons on the left to take me to another device. It just so happens that the only link to the PJ/TV page that's working at the moment is when I am on the CD page.
> 
> 
> It might not make sense to want to go to the PJ/TV page from the 'listen to CD' activity but I have set every activity up so that the left hand 'source' buttons take me to a device, just to keep continuity. A better example of my logic is, for instance, if I am watching a Blu Ray I can press the Receiver button to make adjustments to the surround mode. Or press the PJ/TV button (which isn't working at the moment) to adjust a picture setting.
> 
> 
> Another example that has happened a couple of times already is that my son has phoned me asking to record the footie while I am watching a Blu Ray. Using the Harmony remote if I then select the Sky activity the Blu Ray switches off. Or I have to select devices, receiver, select the sky input, select devices, sky and set his recording and so on. I just thought this would be less fiddly to do on the iPad with irule.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> Graham



Graham, you're trying to set up your UI exactly like I have mine. The source buttons along the left are links that link to a single device control page and contain no commands, nothing more. IMO, that is the most efficient way to go. There's nothing wrong with that setup.


So I'm trying to understand the issue you are having. All of the links on the left side of your home panel are working correctly except for your PJ/TV link, is that correct? IOW, when you press this button, it does not take you to the PJ/TV page, but instead, takes you to the CD control page.

First, make sure that the CD page is not marked as "home" page. It should be flagged "no" in the page's properties window.

Earlier, you posted a PDF of your Onkyo link and properties window. Could you do the same for the PJ/TV link?


Second, make sure that your PJ/TV button is, in fact, a link, and not a button.


Third, just as an experiment, try linking your PJ/TV button to a different panel/page and see if it works. There may be something about your PJ/TV control page that's not letting it work, which is why I'd like to see the picture. Maybe the PJ/TV panel is hidden?


Fourth, check the PJ/TV link in the tree hierarchy very carefully. Make sure that a single link is the only thing the button contains, no commands. In the tree, there should be no + sign next to the link. If you see a + sign, click it, and delete everything it represents. I, myself, have added commands to a link and forgotten about them.


One last thing. I know it might sound stupid but I've been guilty of it myself. *Don't forget to sync your iPad after making changes.* I've beat myself up trying to figure out why my changes didn't take. After pounding my head against the wall, a light bulb went off. I'm an idiot, I forgot to sync.


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marc Keller* /forum/post/20424277
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get started with iRule by connecting to my DirecTV DVR, which is connected to my router. From searching this thread, I've learned that I need the device called ""DirecTV Satellite HTTP Remote Commands". How do I find that device? If I browse for devices in the builder, and enter "directv" as vendor, I see "DirecTV Satellite STB H and HR Series RS232 All Models", as well as "DirecTV Satellite STB H and HR Series All Models Address x", with x in the range 1 to 8. But I don't see a device containing "HTTP" in the name. What am I missing?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marc



I'm not sure what you're missing but when I choose satellite as the type and Directv as the vendor, it shows up for me. There are two tabs near the top that say "Irule" and "Users". Make sure you are searching within the Users tab.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/20423360
> 
> 
> Thanks. I don't use localhost but the actual ip, ie "192.168.1.117". The forum for melloware says that it works with a "get command" but I'm not sure what that means. It does work with a CM19 as I can do it through a browser from any device on my home network including my ipad. Will keep trying. Thanks again.



So, if you go to...

http://192.168.1.117:8086/?x10command=DEVICE~sendplc~"A1 ON"


in safari on your iPad, does device A1 turn on?


You may have to encode the URL so also try...


/?x10command=DEVICE%7Esendplc%7E%22A1+ON%22


or


/?x10command=DEVICE%7Esendplc%7E%22A1%20ON%22


I left off the front part of the URL's above as the forum was modifying them. You would have to add that back.


One you have a URL that works in the browser, copy and paste it into iRule and it should work.


A "GET command" is nothing more than the standard way a web page is retrieved in a browser. When you fill out a form and submit it, that is called a POST command. There are other commands (Like PUT and DELETE) but these are not used very much


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kukhen* /forum/post/20423412
> 
> 
> Hey, there's really two uncertainties stopping me from using iRule and the hardware. Could someone please help me clear them out? Here I go:
> 
> 
> Is it possible to connect two single headed IR emitters to one output on the iTach using this kind of Y cable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And are you guys experiencing any delay at all when using the WF2IR gateways? I rather pick the wifi over having to hide yet another cable, but not if there's a delay invloved compared to the IP2IR one.



Kukhen,

I believe Barry is correct regarding your stereo plug to 2 mono jacks not working.


However, I have had success using Radio shack mono y-adapters in my setup (see attached pic). Turns the 3 ir ports on my GC-100 into 6.


----------



## Graham N

This is really bugging me now. Re my post number 8537. (Problem with PJ/TV button transparent and not working)


I changed the link buttons from link to button and back to link and re-aasigned the panel name and page name. The Receiver button panel name is Onkyo and the page is Onkyo Receiver page 1. The PJ/TV panel name is called Projector & Television and the page name is Projector.


This fixed the problem on all other pages for the Onkyo but only on the CD page for the PJ/TV. I then deleted all the PJ/TV link buttons from every page except the CD page (because it is working) I then added the link buttons to every page, re-assigned the panel and page names and it is now working on the CD page and TV/PJ page 2 (It won't do anything on page 1 because it is already on page 1, but the button isn't transparent anymore on this page)


The PJ/TV button still doesn't work on every other page, I then deleted irule from my ipad and reinstalled it. I added the problem button back to the main page only, just to try but it still doesn't work.


Note: the buttons that aren't working are only tranparent on the ipad, they are solid as they should be in the irule builder. I don't understand why removing and reinstalling the buttons has cured the problem on some pages but not others when I have done exactly the same thing.


I will try again, I don't really want to lose the pages I have spent days, yes days, creating.



EDIT


I have fixed it. First I copied the TV and PJ panels. I then deleted the TV page from the original PJ page so it left me with one page for the PJ. I then added the link buttons to every panel linking it to the PJ page. I synched it up with only the one page, tested it and it worked.


I then went to the copy of the TV page and selected 'copy landscape page to' and copied it to the Projector panel. Resynched again and it is all working.


I then deleted the PJ and TV copies, saved and resynched again and it is still fine.


Now on to the problems of the Sony DVD recorder commands and other missing commands,




Graham


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20425427
> 
> 
> So, if you go to...
> 
> http://192.168.1.117:8086/?x10command=DEVICE~sendplc~"A1 ON"
> 
> 
> in safari on your iPad, does device A1 turn on?
> 
> 
> You may have to encode the URL so also try...
> 
> 
> /?x10command=DEVICE%7Esendplc%7E%22A1+ON%22
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> /?x10command=DEVICE%7Esendplc%7E%22A1%20ON%22
> 
> 
> I left off the front part of the URL's above as the forum was modifying them. You would have to add that back.
> 
> 
> One you have a URL that works in the browser, copy and paste it into iRule and it should work.
> 
> 
> A "GET command" is nothing more than the standard way a web page is retrieved in a browser. When you fill out a form and submit it, that is called a POST command. There are other commands (Like PUT and DELETE) but these are not used very much



That second one works! Thanks a lot!


----------



## barrygordon

A Mono Y-Adapter will/should work. The only issue is that that adapter will place the two emitters in parallel. I have had better success with them in series. I am not sure how the iTach dual emitters are wired as I only use single headed emitters coming off of a Xantech amplified block.


In Parallel the current put out by the iTach is divided with half going to each emitter. In series the same current goes to each emitter but the voltage is dropped to the second emitter. LED's are current based devices so it is more important to have the right current. As long as the voltage is high enough the LED will then fire.


Bottom line - Try it. The mono Y adapter is trivial in cost.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20420984
> 
> 
> Ditch the rear IR port until you get things figured out. The rear port is iffy on a lot of components.
> 
> 
> Edit: Ultimately, you will want to use RS232. You'll need, of course, a GC100 or a IP2SL. Consult the Ecient documentation. You need to know what port the device listens on, as well as baud rate, parity, and bit rate. These all need to be setup in iRule.



Well finally all is working using a front flasher and the hex commands,except I ran into another problem and confusing. All of the hex commands worked except the left and down direction arrows. I could go right and up only. I tried 3 sources for the hex codes for these 2 arrows. Never did work left and down. So today on a whim I decided to try my GC commands from ilearn. The 4 arrow keys are now working using the GC commands. I don't understand it but is working fine. Now unto trying to get the rs 232 commands to work. Thanks all for the help.


Dick Morse


----------



## astromusic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20423469
> 
> 
> kukhen, NO. That cable is a stereo plug to two mono jacks.



Not sure how you concluded that. I have a similar Y cable that is a stereo splitter (one stereo to 2 stereo outputs), which should then be able to connect two IR emitters in parallel.


----------



## windrockwater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astromusic* /forum/post/20427715
> 
> 
> Not sure how you concluded that. I have a similar Y cable that is a stereo splitter (one stereo to 2 stereo outputs), which should then be able to connect two IR emitters in parallel.



My home brewed IR system uses alot of cheap cable splitters with no problem (I also use an amplified block for some of my setup). As was suggested, try it. I think i bought mine from monoprice for a cup of coffee (not a latte).


I use a Xantech dual zone block with a bunch of these splitters. Its ugly but works! Some even split a split...


----------



## barrygordon

You are correct. I assumed it was stereo to mono as that is what I have commonly seen. If it is a true stereo splitter (stereo plug to two stereo jacks) then it will work since it just puts the legs of the Y in parallel and does split out the left and right mono signals


----------



## DAlba

I am controlling a Denon AVR-4311 via ethernet. All the Denon IP codes in the database are discrete. Some functions such as Mute or Menu I just want one button to cycle between on/off like the included factory remote. How do I accomplish this?


----------



## K-Wood

I've read, somewhere buried in this thread, that folks have used their HTPCs as gateways to control RS232 devices. The HTPC would be equipped with serial ports and would, in essence, take the place of a dedicated portserver like the Global Cache units. Many years ago I used a HTPC running Charmed Quark Controller for this purpose.


Can it be done in iRule? If so, does it require the use of any particular software running on the HTPC?


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## kriktsemaj99

You need to run an application that listens on a TCP port for commands from iRule, and forwards them to a serial port on the PC. There's one that you can download from the iRule website. Look for Tcp2Serial on the downloads page.


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20429339
> 
> 
> You need to run an application that listens on a TCP port for commands from iRule, and forwards them to a serial port on the PC. There's one that you can download from the iRule website. Look for Tcp2Serial on the downloads page.



Do you happen to know if this will work with multiple serial ports on a PC or is this limited to one port? Thanks.


-Sean


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20429465
> 
> 
> Do you happen to know if this will work with multiple serial ports on a PC or is this limited to one port?



You can run multiple instances of Tcp2Serial with different flags, so that each instance listens on a different TCP port and controls a specific serial port.


----------



## Marc Keller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue* /forum/post/20425220
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're missing but when I choose satellite as the type and Directv as the vendor, it shows up for me. There are two tabs near the top that say "Irule" and "Users". Make sure you are searching within the Users tab.



Ahh, I was only looking in the "Irule" tab. Problem solved. Thanks for the help.


----------



## michaelp2005

Hi, I'm looking for an alternative to Pronto Pro. Been reading this thread for a mth or so. A couple of questions that I'm still not clear on. Firstly, is there a site or way to share actual configuration files between users? eg on remote central. I know there is a backup/restore function which appears to be the only way to save/load files. It appears a bit clunky. I know you can get graphics and device codes from the library. I often create several files when I make changes to my system, and I've seen a lot of posts about people losing panels etc so I'd definitely like a nice way to keep copies of configuration files.


Thanks

Michael


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAlba* /forum/post/20428908
> 
> 
> I am controlling a Denon AVR-4311 via ethernet. All the Denon IP codes in the database are discrete. Some functions such as Mute or Menu I just want one button to cycle between on/off like the included factory remote. How do I accomplish this?



Unfortunately, if you want a toggled mute, you have to go with IR. No way around it.


----------



## Graham N

Hi,


my itach IP2SL and IP2IR devices have arrived today. I forgot to preorder some plug adaptors from US to UK and completely forgot about the RS232 cable, assuming it would come with one.


I have found a couple of cables in my spares box but need to check they are suitable before attempting to connect anything up. I have searched this thread and elsewhere but can't find the pin layout for the RS232 cable.


Can anyone guide me in the right diredtion.


thank you,


Graham


Edit is the picture I have attached the correct wiring??


----------



## barrygordon

Check the global cache web site. It has the pinouts.


I am pretty sure they just use 2, 3, 5. Just remember the only rule is that transmit on one side, what ever the pin number, must go to receive on the other side, whatever the pin number.


If your device needs any of the other signals then you have to dummy up the cable to supply voltages for them as needed.


If all RS232 and serial comms is foreign to you, download and read the paper on Pronto PRO communications at my web site www.the-gordons.net


----------



## cheezit73

Hello all!


I have been slowly gathering my parts for my rule setup and have a question regarding the digiport I have read about.


My setup consists of:


Two samsung tvs

Two pioneer elite avrs

Htpc

Directv

Epson 8700 projector

Grafik eye

Ps3

Pioneer bluray player


I have an itach ip2ir that I was going to use with everything except the htpc and dtv w/ ip.


I would eventually like to use the 2 way capability of future irule update.


My question is how difficult is it to configure these digiport servers with irule and if I picked one up is there anyone here that would be willing to guide me through it.? For info I consider my self fairly technically inclined and a quick learner, I just have never delt with this type of equipment.


It seems like the ts16 is what I should get.


I think I would like to use the serial control for the tvs projector and avrs.


Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Jim Clamage

I'm having trouble controlling a Denon AVR-4311 via Ethernet with iRule.


I know the Denon is on the network: I setup networking on the AVR and can access the AVR from a browser using http://10.0.1.16/ and I downloaded the Denon iphone app and it also worked using that same ip address.


In iRule, I go to gateways, add new http gateway, devices, add device, select denon rs232/tcp av receiver, save, enter address as 10.0.1.16:23 (I searched the forum and found reference to using port 23 for Denon), save.


I added a few commands from the denon rs232/tcp av receiver device to a test page in a test panel, but no joy.


Any ideas?


Thanks,


Jim


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20431864
> 
> 
> ... is the picture I have attached the correct wiring??



You'll need to check the docs for each specific device that you plan to control, to see whether it requires a straight or crossover (null-modem) cable. Both types are fairly commonly used, and only the correct type of cable will work.


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20432357
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> 
> I have been slowly gathering my parts for my rule setup and have a question regarding the digiport I have read about.
> 
> 
> My setup consists of:
> 
> 
> Two samsung tvs
> 
> Two pioneer elite avrs
> 
> Htpc
> 
> Directv
> 
> Epson 8700 projector
> 
> Grafik eye
> 
> Ps3
> 
> Pioneer bluray player
> 
> 
> I have an itach ip2ir that I was going to use with everything except the htpc and dtv w/ ip.
> 
> 
> I would eventually like to use the 2 way capability of future irule update.
> 
> 
> My question is how difficult is it to configure these digiport servers with irule and if I picked one up is there anyone here that would be willing to guide me through it.? For info I consider my self fairly technically inclined and a quick learner, I just have never delt with this type of equipment.
> 
> 
> It seems like the ts16 is what I should get.
> 
> 
> I think I would like to use the serial control for the tvs projector and avrs.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



I take it you have a total of 4 devices that would require RS232 control? If so, then I agree that the Global Cache units may not be the most economical way to go, because the GC-100-12 units have only 2 serial ports. Unfortunately, I can't help with setting up a Digi Portserver, because the one I ordered on eBay came without a power supply and the price of a replacement power supply exceeded the price of a Global Cache. D'oh.


That said, you may want to consider adding serial ports to your HTPC and using it as your serial gateway. There's a discussion about how to do that a few posts back; basically it requires you to run a small Java app in the background to connect iRule to the serial ports on your PC. You may find that adding serial ports to your HTPC is cheaper than buying a digi portserver, but YMMV.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble controlling a Denon AVR-4311 via Ethernet with iRule.
> 
> 
> I know the Denon is on the network: I setup networking on the AVR and can access the AVR from a browser using http://10.0.1.16/ and I downloaded the Denon iphone app and it also worked using that same ip address.
> 
> 
> In iRule, I go to gateways, add new http gateway, devices, add device, select denon rs232/tcp av receiver, save, enter address as 10.0.1.16:23 (I searched the forum and found reference to using port 23 for Denon), save.
> 
> 
> I added a few commands from the denon rs232/tcp av receiver device to a test page in a test panel, but no joy.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jim



With my Integra preamplifier I'm using a network gateway, not an http gateway. I think the Denon must be the same.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20432245
> 
> 
> Check the global cache web site. It has the pinouts.
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure they just use 2, 3, 5. Just remember the only rule is that transmit on one side, what ever the pin number, must go to receive on the other side, whatever the pin number.
> 
> 
> If your device needs any of the other signals then you have to dummy up the cable to supply voltages for them as needed.
> 
> 
> If all RS232 and serial comms is foreign to you, download and read the paper on Pronto PRO communications at my web site www.the-gordons.net



Hi Barry,


thanks for your reply,


I am having no luck at all with the IP2SL or the IP2IR. I have dicovered the gateways and added the devices but I am not getting anything happening on the RS232 or the IR. I believe I have set it up correctly, port one and two are set to transmit and port three is set to blaster. The lights are all working and I have selected the closest options I can find for the devices.


I can't find much help online for this problem so I don't know whether it is device code problems or if the ipad is not sending a signal. I have scanned through the link you posted about the Pronto communications, most of it went straight over my head though.


haven't got a clue how to troubleshoot this so will contact irule support unless someone can guide me through some checks.


Thanks again for your reply,


Graham


----------



## barrygordon

I have no experience with the IP2SL, but the IP2SR units worked for me out of the box. If you are a PC as opposed to a MAC person I have a lot of utilities on my web site some of which will verify the operations of the iTach IP2IR. If yo spend the time to understand TCP then you can actually test all of the itach devices and begin to see what is happening. iRule is not a "turn key" system, but it is not that difficult to deal with. The learning curve is steep since you have the iRule system, the gateways, the devices and the changes in media from Wireless wifi to wired TCP to IR or Serial comms. Bottom line, not impossible just a little daunting.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have no experience with the IP2SL, but the IP2SR units worked for me out of the box. If you are a PC as opposed to a MAC person I have a lot of utilities on my web site some of which will verify the operations of the iTach IP2IR. If yo spend the time to understand TCP then you can actually test all of the itach devices and begin to see what is happening. iRule is not a "turn key" system, but it is not that difficult to deal with. The learning curve is steep since you have the iRule system, the gateways, the devices and the changes in media from Wireless wifi to wired TCP to IR or Serial comms. Bottom line, not impossible just a little daunting.



Barry,


I have had a bit of progress. I noticed that the light next to the RS232 port flashed when I used the single RS232command that I added to my iPhone but not with my iPad. So for test purposes I added a couple of IR commands to the iPhone and the lights also flashed next to the relevant IR output ports with the iPhone, the commands were recognised and worked.


So now I have the iPad that doesn't make any lights come on with nothing working and the iPhone making all lights come on but only the IR actually carrying out the command but not the RS232.


So I have to solve the cause of the iPad not having any effect at all and the RS232 not responding to commands. Perhaps I have the wrong cable or the wrong commands for the Onkyo 905. I used the Onkyo/Integra main zone RS232 option.


Graham


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20433908
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> I have had a bit of progress. I noticed that the light next to the RS232 port flashed when I used the single RS232command that I added to my iPhone but not with my iPad. So for test purposes I added a couple of IR commands to the iPhone and the lights also flashed next to the relevant IR output ports with the iPhone, the commands were recognised and worked.
> 
> 
> So now I have the iPad that doesn't make any lights come on with nothing working and the iPhone making all lights come on but only the IR actually carrying out the command but not the RS232.
> 
> 
> So I have to solve the cause of the iPad not having any effect at all and the RS232 not responding to commands. Perhaps I have the wrong cable or the wrong commands for the Onkyo 905. I used the Onkyo/Integra main zone RS232 option.
> 
> 
> Graham



Graham,


In response to getting your iTach IP2SL to work: make sure you have adjusted your iTach IP2SL settings to match those for the device receiving the commands (your Onkyo 905). To adjust your settings, type the iTach IP2SL's IP address into your internet address bar. It should be pretty self explanatory from there. I believe you click the link for "Serial" and you will then have the ability to change certain settings, such as the baud rate. When you're finished click save.


Also, make sure that when you are adding the device codes into the builder, you are adding them to "Network Codes" (not Global Cache, Hex, or Database Codes).


I was having trouble with my iTach IP2SL a couple of weeks ago and the above two suggestions fixed my problem completely. Also, Barry's suggested read will help you with a better overall understanding.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> 
> I have been slowly gathering my parts for my rule setup and have a question regarding the digiport I have read about.
> 
> 
> My setup consists of:
> 
> 
> Two samsung tvs
> 
> Two pioneer elite avrs
> 
> Htpc
> 
> Directv
> 
> Epson 8700 projector
> 
> Grafik eye
> 
> Ps3
> 
> Pioneer bluray player
> 
> 
> I have an itach ip2ir that I was going to use with everything except the htpc and dtv w/ ip.
> 
> 
> I would eventually like to use the 2 way capability of future irule update.
> 
> 
> My question is how difficult is it to configure these digiport servers with irule and if I picked one up is there anyone here that would be willing to guide me through it.? For info I consider my self fairly technically inclined and a quick learner, I just have never delt with this type of equipment.
> 
> 
> It seems like the ts16 is what I should get.
> 
> 
> I think I would like to use the serial control for the tvs projector and avrs.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



Go for it! It took me some figuring out myself, and honestly I'd have to relearn it all over again even though it's only been a few months since I pulled it off. You'll need some adapters from mono price
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 

to make the connection with standard network patch cords, I forgot where I found the pinout diagram, I'll see if I can find the link. Of course you'll also need to know the commands for the device you're looking to control. I had to upgrade the firmware on my port server, but I also had to reflash the port server with some other file first, it was pretty easy on the hardware side, I had a little glitch doing the upgrade, just follow the digi instructions, if it doesn't work you can do a manual reset and try again. Search 'iRule port server' in this forum and it should turn up some valuable info. I'll certainly try to help you along if I can, but can make no guarantees, besides there's people more qualified to help other than me, and most likely the will, they got me through it.


links for pin-out info
http://irtfweb.ifa.hawaii.edu/~smoke...2_db9male.html 
http://www.commfront.com/RS232_Proto...r_TUTORIAL.HTM


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Graham,
> 
> 
> In response to getting your iTach IP2SL to work: make sure you have adjusted your iTach IP2SL settings to match those for the device receiving the commands (your Onkyo 905). To adjust your settings, type the iTach IP2SL's IP address into your internet address bar. It should be pretty self explanatory from there. I believe you click the link for "Serial" and you will then have the ability to change certain settings, such as the baud rate. When you're finished click save.
> 
> 
> Also, make sure that when you are adding the device codes into the builder, you are adding them to "Network Codes" (not Global Cache, Hex, or Database Codes).
> 
> 
> I was having trouble with my iTach IP2SL a couple of weeks ago and the above two suggestions fixed my problem completely. Also, Barry's suggested read will help you with a better overall understanding.



Hi Capstone,


I did adjust the settings to what I think are correct for the Onkyo 905. These seem to be a big dark secret. When you say add them 'to' Network Codes, do you mean add them 'from' the Network Codes on to the buttons. If so then the Onkyo/Integra RS232 main zone device that I chose to match my 905 only has this option to choose from. There are no global cache, hex or database codes to pick from.


I was wondering whether it was worth connecting the IP2SL onto my Oppo 93 and add a couple of codes on to that just to test it is working.


Thanks for your reply,


Graham


----------



## cboengrand

Hello


I have a real issue with iRule becoming very slow the more pages I add. I now have to wait 8 seconds before I can access some pages!


Here is my config:

- I'm using both on a jailbroken ipod (with screen dimmer) and a regular iphone. Behavior is the same regardless of device

- I have 2 main panels: activites and devices

- when opening devices (with 7 "light" panels behind, no heavy images or large macro commands), response ime is ok (less than 2 seconds) whether on firts connexion or already connected to gateways

- when opening activities it takes more than 8 seconds and seems to get worse the more pages I add (I've currently got 16 pages with nice buttons and macros, as it should be). Behaviour is the same whether already connected to gateways or not.


Any idea if this is normal, as it's becoming a real issue, my wife is beginning to say "with the previous one (Ponto) it was quick at least"...


Tanks


----------



## barrygordon

It does not sound normal. I have not tried iRule on a jailbroken iPad so no comment. Did you consult with iRule support? If not I suggest you do that


----------



## DAlba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/18575421
> 
> 
> A few more screenshots from a more talented graphics guy...



Are these images available anywhere?


----------



## Graham N

is it so difficult to get information on the correct pin layout and configuration to connect two pieces of RS232 equipment. Following on from not being able to get my IP2SL RS232 device to work with my Onkyo 905 I have searched for the following. (for hours)


Searched Global Caches and Onkyos site for the pin layout and configuration. As one of my diagnostic checks I thought I would try to connect my Oppo 93 via RS232 just to check that the IP2SL is functioning correctly.


Great, I found a manual for the Oppo specifically for RS232. However, it says pin 2 is TXD, pin 3 is RXD and pin 5 is ground and that this is for connection to a PC using a straight through DB9 9-pin RS232 serial cable. Do NOT use a"Null-Modem" type cable for PC connection. Then it says .............."For connection to a remote control system, please refer to the documentation that comes with the remote control system.


Does that "Do NOT use" statement ONLY apply to a PC and that it is ok to use a different cable for a remote control system. Of course, now I am back to square one with not being able to readily find the information I require from Global Cache.


Surely somebody here is using the IP2SL unit and has the wiring layout or can at least show me where I can find it. Barry said it was on their site but I have spent hours going all around there looking for it.


thanks,


Graham


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20435188
> 
> 
> is it so difficult to get information on the correct pin layout and configuration to connect two pieces of RS232 equipment. Following on from not being able to get my IP2SL RS232 device to work with my Onkyo 905 I have searched for the following. (for hours)
> 
> 
> Searched Global Caches and Onkyos site for the pin layout and configuration. As one of my diagnostic checks I thought I would try to connect my Oppo 93 via RS232 just to check that the IP2SL is functioning correctly.
> 
> 
> Great, I found a manual for the Oppo specifically for RS232. However, it says pin 2 is TXD, pin 3 is RXD and pin 5 is ground and that this is for connection to a PC using a straight through DB9 9-pin RS232 serial cable. Do NOT use a"Null-Modem" type cable for PC connection. Then it says .............."For connection to a remote control system, please refer to the documentation that comes with the remote control system.
> 
> 
> Does that "Do NOT use" statement ONLY apply to a PC and that it is ok to use a different cable for a remote control system. Of course, now I am back to square one with not being able to readily find the information I require from Global Cache.
> 
> 
> Surely somebody here is using the IP2SL unit and has the wiring layout or can at least show me where I can find it. Barry said it was on their site but I have spent hours going all around there looking for it.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> Graham



Graham,

Get yourself a straight rs232 cable and a null modem cable. 1 or the other should work, you're not going to damage anything with the tx/rx reversed.


You could also connect to your pc's serial port with the ip2sl and using a terminal program to listen, you could test to see what commands are coming from the ip2sl.


----------



## windrockwater

So is there any chance of getting a button in Irule to start a separate app? I know this was talked about a while back. I use Sonos for music and switching between the two is clunky without a button in Irule. It seems to keep Irule from being more of a true total automation controller IMHO. Then again, I imagine this is some kind of an Apple lock-down because i am not sure I have seen ANY app be able to start another app on my Ipad (except for the app store)... Any ideas?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20433908
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> I have had a bit of progress. I noticed that the light next to the RS232 port flashed when I used the single RS232command that I added to my iPhone but not with my iPad. So for test purposes I added a couple of IR commands to the iPhone and the lights also flashed next to the relevant IR output ports with the iPhone, the commands were recognised and worked.
> 
> 
> So now I have the iPad that doesn't make any lights come on with nothing working and the iPhone making all lights come on but only the IR actually carrying out the command but not the RS232.
> 
> 
> So I have to solve the cause of the iPad not having any effect at all and the RS232 not responding to commands. Perhaps I have the wrong cable or the wrong commands for the Onkyo 905. I used the Onkyo/Integra main zone RS232 option.
> 
> 
> Graham



Graham, if you have your Onkyo RS232 device setup exactly the same on both your iPad and your iPhone, but only the iPhone is working, (flashing the lights on the iTach) I would imagine the iPad is not connected to your network. Just a thought.


In iRule, for your Onkyo, are you setting up a network gateway or an HTTP gateway? I believe your Onkyo needs to be setup as a network gateway.

.Capstone has some good advice. You need to access the IP2SL setup page in your browser and make the settings that are called for by Onkyo. Baud rate, parity, and bit length are critical.


Edit:

I found this document online. It appears to include the 905. According to the document, the 905 should be 9600 baud, 8 bits, 1 stop bit, no parity, and no flow control. It also has an excellent connector and pin layout configuration picture and description. I'll email you the document.


Mike


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windrockwater* /forum/post/20435440
> 
> 
> So is there any chance of getting a button in Irule to start a separate app? I know this was talked about a while back. I use Sonos for music and switching between the two is clunky without a button in Irule. It seems to keep Irule from being more of a true total automation controller IMHO. Then again, I imagine this is some kind of an Apple lock-down because i am not sure I have seen ANY app be able to start another app on my Ipad (except for the app store)... Any ideas?



Unfortunately, it's not going to happen. Don't blame iRule, though, it's not their fault. The blame lies with Sonos.


----------



## barrygordon

Graham


I have attached the iformation you have requested for the Global Cache GC-100 line of product. It has all the pinouts and electrical specs. I would assume that the iTach is pin and electrically compatible. Since Pin 2 on the GC100 is Receive and pin 3 is transmit, then to connect to your onkyo where Pin 2 is transmit and pin 3 receive; you need a straight through cable not a crossover or null modem cable.


The G100 handles all the important pins but will should operate fine with just pins 2,3,5 wired if flow control is configured off which I believe is the default.


The major difference between the iTach and the older GC-100 family is the ability of the iTach and newer GC-100 units to put out broadcast beacons to announce their presence on the network. This is a free firmware change for the older GC-100 but needs to be done at the factory.


I have asked the GC Engineering staff to state if the iTach and the GC-100 serial ports are electrically identical (pin out and signal usage) and will post their reply


----------



## t_heinrich

Hello,


I'm just trying to get gestures in my setup.


Which I didn't get is to control my volume as a gesture because I can't find the option to repeat a button.


Would be great to control the volume like:


- Push and second push and holding for volume up

- Push and second push with to fingers and holding for volume down.


Is this possible?

If not this could be a good feature request!


Cheers Thomas


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20435448
> 
> 
> Graham, if you have your Onkyo RS232 device setup exactly the same on both your iPad and your iPhone, but only the iPhone is working, (flashing the lights on the iTach) I would imagine the iPad is not connected to your network. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> In iRule, for your Onkyo, are you setting up a network gateway or an HTTP gateway? I believe your Onkyo needs to be setup as a network gateway.
> 
> .Capstone has some good advice. You need to access the IP2SL setup page in your browser and make the settings that are called for by Onkyo. Baud rate, parity, and bit length are critical.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I found this document online. It appears to include the 905. According to the document, the 905 should be 9600 baud, 8 bits, 1 stop bit, no parity, and no flow control. It also has an excellent connector and pin layout configuration picture and description. I'll email you the document.
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks for all your help, Mike. Have sent you an email


regards,


Graham


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20435779
> 
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> I have attached the iformation you have requested for the Global Cache GC-100 line of product. It has all the pinouts and electrical specs. I would assume that the iTach is pin and electrically compatible. Since Pin 2 on the GC100 is Receive and pin 3 is transmit, then to connect to your onkyo where Pin 2 is transmit and pin 3 receive; you need a straight through cable not a crossover or null modem cable.
> 
> 
> The G100 handles all the important pins but will should operate fine with just pins 2,3,5 wired if flow control is configured off which I believe is the default.
> 
> 
> The major difference between the iTach and the older GC-100 family is the ability of the iTach and newer GC-100 units to put out broadcast beacons to announce their presence on the network. This is a free firmware change for the older GC-100 but needs to be done at the factory.
> 
> 
> I have asked the GC Engineering staff to state if the iTach and the GC-100 serial ports are electrically identical (pin out and signal usage) and will post their reply



Barry,


thanks for your reply and the information provided.


I have now got most of IR gear working with the iPad and I have at least got the RS232 output light flashing. I will have to get a cable made up so I can test if the Onkyo will then receive the commands properly.


Beacuse the iPad started working with IR and at least made the RS232 light flash once I added a new temporary page, I decided to start from scratch with my panel building. I have completed in half a day what had taken me more than a week to accomplish.


I have only tested a small amount of commands and so far digit 4 and 8 aren't responding on my Sky HD box. I suppose I will have to learn those buttons. Haven't looked into how to do this yet.


regards,


Graham


----------



## jayman13

I've looked through the forum and can't seem to find a straight answer on this one. None of the codes apparently work for (IR) power on and power off. Is there a better way for controlling the 360 and if so how, through the network? Has anyone figured out how to turn the xbox 360 off/on with irule, etc?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've looked through the forum and can't seem to find a straight answer on this one. None of the codes apparently work for (IR) power on and power off. Is there a better way for controlling the 360 and if so how, through the network? Has anyone figured out how to turn the xbox 360 off/on with irule, etc?



I have no issues controlling the xbox. Power command is wonky. Not a true discrete command.


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20437275
> 
> 
> I have no issues controlling the xbox. Power command is wonky. Not a true discrete command.



What does that mean "wonky"? It seems like if you're havng trouble controlling power then that may be an issue, isn' t it?


----------



## DAlba

I am new to this thread and started reading from the beginning. I see that 2-way support was "coming" since 2009. Is this something that's actually going to happen soon or another 2 years from now? I mean no disrespect, I'm just wondering before I invest a bunch of money and time in this. Would also be nice to know how it will be implemented to better design my panels for this future feature.


----------



## Se\/en




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAlba* /forum/post/20438459
> 
> 
> I see that 2-way support was "coming" since 2009. Is this something that's actually going to happen soon or another 2 years from now?



2-way support is coming in the next version (2.0). Read more in the following two posts:

Preliminary features (posted in March) 
Code freeze for 2.0 this month (posted last week)


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean "wonky"? It seems like if you're havng trouble controlling power then that may be an issue, isn' t it?



My power works except it decides to act up occasionally where it will switch on with power off command and another time won't respond to an off command.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windrockwater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So is there any chance of getting a button in Irule to start a separate app? I know this was talked about a while back. I use Sonos for music and switching between the two is clunky without a button in Irule. It seems to keep Irule from being more of a true total automation controller IMHO. Then again, I imagine this is some kind of an Apple lock-down because i am not sure I have seen ANY app be able to start another app on my Ipad (except for the app store)... Any ideas?



I have only seen one app that switches between apps. I use save2pdf when browsing in mercury I have the option to print to save2pdf. The app tells me the file is ready. Gives me te option to continue or cancel. If I continue it closes the browser and switches me into save2pdf's file manager. Where it has converted the viewed webpage to pdf. I was floored the first time it happened. It is possible I just have no idea what's involved.


----------



## Graham N

Hi,


With the help of Barry and Mike especially (and others) who I would personally like to thank for all the help they have given me, I have finally gotten my IR and serial devices functioning.


This would not have been possible without their help. Irule support has also often been very quick to reply but because of the time zone difference and the weekend I have obviously had to rely on assistance from this forum.


I am no means a computer expert (being an old git) but I consider myself fairly proficient in the basic stuff, friends and family usually come to me with their 'gadget' problems. But I must say I have felt like a complete novice in getting to grips with irule.


Perhaps some of the problems I have overcome might help others so I will say what I 'think' was the cause of some of them and novice mistakes to avoid. I think I remember reading here that some people have lost devices etc. Well, it has happened to me and I think was the cause of some of my problems.


For anyone reading this who hasn't already read my tales of woe, basically I couldn't get my iPad wprking at all with an IP2SL or IP2IR from itach. I eventually got an IR command to work with my iPhone when I added a fresh page. Up until then I had no ides if the signals were being sent, received, or even passed on.


The breakthrough came when I noticed the IR port light flash when the iPhone produced its first command, so now I had something to go on I noticed that the iPad didn't make any output lights flash. I added a fresh page to the iPad with a couple of commands and that started working via IR as well. Now I think the cause of this might have been because I acccidentally deleted my devices when I was trying to remove loads of unwanted commands to make it easier to find the ones that were applicable to me. More on that later. I reinstalled the devices and thought that would do it. But it still wasn't working. Eventually I redesigned my panels from scratch and had to add the commands all over again. It worked straight away.


I just had to sort out the RS232 now. Like the IR device I didn't know whether it was receiving or sending signals, not until I realised it had the flashing light to indicate output. Aslo, I didn't know whether I needed a Null Modem cable, straight through or something else. Well I got the light flashing an output confirmation but still nothing was happening. I guessed it was either the cable was wrong, or the settings, or the wrong device database.


After help from Mike and Barry, and something I read elsewhere about a Denon not working if all pins were connected I eventually made up a cable with straight through connections for pins 2,3 and 5 only. Now it didn't work straight away because just prior to this I had reset the itach to defaults and the baud rate was set too high again. I set it back to 9600 and I had success. So this was all a combination of deleting and reapplying my devices causing no signal to be received by the itach devices, plus the incorrect cable.


Back to the deletion of my devices. There was alot of commands that I was removing to streamline the selection process, so there I was fairly quickly pressing delete enter, delete enter and so on. Now I didn't notice it the first time (or the second. Oops.) but on the third time I spotted that as I was deleting commands, the first couple of times the next command up was highlighted so I was quickly pressing delete enter again to get rid of them when I noticed that even though the next command button up was highlighted, the box was prompting me to confirm deletion of one of my devices completely. This is what was happening all along. It looked like I was deleting a command and due to not reading the box I had deleted all my devices this way.


Next problem I need to sort out is getting hold of codes for my Sony DVD Recorder RDR-HXD860. I have some of the missing commands to try out for my Sony VW90ES projector kindly provided by Mike. Also, I can't get the learning system to catch the codes from my cheap electric screen remote. The Harmony One had no trouble learning them but I can't get this to teach from either the original or Harmony. If anyone has a solution to this I would be grateful.


Anyway, apologies for the long post I just thought my experiences might help somebody else. I have taken two steps forward and three steps backwards for the past couple of weeks but I now feel I am getting somewhere.


cheers,


Graham


----------



## aggmiami

Anyone know who "Nix" is in the user image library? I am using his white channel buttons but need one that is blank so I can add additional channels.


Thanks


----------



## price3

If anyone is interested the "smart home" brand emitters work well and do not have a blinking light like the ones that come with the iTach.


----------



## 230-SEAN

Speaking of getting codes, I haven't started with my irule build yet but I am wondering if I need to buy the Global Cache GC-IRL or is there a bank of codes somewhere? Most of my equipment is mainstream enough that a lot of people would have the same stuff so I figured the codes should be common knowledge. Thanks!


-Sean


----------



## barrygordon

1) The largest free bank of codes is on RemoteCentral.com


2) With regard to a prior post regarding the serial ports of the GC-100-xx and the iTach serial gateway; Acoording to Global Cache tech support, the dB9 connectors are identically wired with the same logic behind them so the document I posted for GC-100 product line applies to both product lines.


----------



## petew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20444210
> 
> 
> ...wondering if I need to buy the Global Cache GC-IRL ...



The GLOBAL CACHE ITACH units have an IR learner built in. Software on their site.


----------



## 230-SEAN

Thanks Barry and Pete. I believe I'm going to get both the GC-100-18R and the iTach WF2IR. So between remotecentral.com and the WF2IR's built in IR learner, I think I should be fine. Does anyone know I can use the WF2IR to learn a code and then transfer or use that code with the GC-100-18R? Also, does anyone know if any emitters are included with the GC-100 series or is it just the device? Thanks again!


-Sean


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggmiami* /forum/post/20441231
> 
> 
> Anyone know who "Nix" is in the user image library? I am using his white channel buttons but need one that is blank so I can add additional channels.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I sent you a PM.


----------



## myraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20446623
> 
> 
> Thanks Barry and Pete. I believe I'm going to get both the GC-100-18R and the iTach WF2IR. So between remotecentral.com and the WF2IR's built in IR learner, I think I should be fine. Does anyone know I can use the WF2IR to learn a code and then transfer or use that code with the GC-100-18R? Also, does anyone know if any emitters are included with the GC-100 series or is it just the device? Thanks again!
> 
> 
> -Sean



My GC-100-12 came with four emitters.


----------



## Anthony A.

hi everyone, i've been waiting for URC to come out with their ipad app for a while but im itching to go into irule instead. my theater currently uses a URC mx-980 remote and MSC-400 base station. i have hundreds of macros programmed into the base station and would rather not start from scratch again. is there any way to utilize the MSC-400 base station with irule?


----------



## barrygordon

If the dedicated base station responds to TCPIP (or IR) then the iRule should be able to talk to it.


----------



## Se\/en




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/20449208
> 
> 
> hi everyone, i've been waiting for URC to come out with their ipad app for a while but im itching to go into irule instead. my theater currently uses a URC mx-980 remote and MSC-400 base station. i have hundreds of macros programmed into the base station and would rather not start from scratch again. is there any way to utilize the MSC-400 base station with irule?



There is a thread on combining the MRF-350 with WF2IR here:

iPad to MRF-350 - use iTach WF2IR? 


But that will only forward WF2IR signals via the MRF-350 and you will not be able to reuse your existing macros on the iPad.


----------



## timlacey

I created and uploaded a new device, a Pioneer PDP-503CMX Plasma monitor. I have uploaded other devices from XML files and not had problems.


Anyway, the device just does not fire any IR. I add the device to a gateway with 3 other working devices (I use emitter 1 to go to a Xantech distribution block via the Global Cache isolated cable). While the other devices all work fine with the same gateway, no IR fires (no visible LED activity) for any commands from the Pioneer plasma device. I linked the device to another gateway and had the same result.


I then suspected the device codes were bad, so I cut and paste them directly into itest and it worked just fine with the same gateways. The codes controlled the device perfectly.


So my problem is that for some reason iRule is not sending the IR codes for this particular device.


I've read here about someone with a similar problem who had to start a new panel from scratch, but that seems like a trial and error type solution that I'd rather avoid if there's some other simple reason for my problem. I already tried to delete the device, and re-add it. When I went to re-add it, I noticed that it was not available in the USER library. So I had to upload it again. Now I see it in the user library. And I re-mapped it to buttons and still no reponse. The gateway indicator flashes but there is no IR.


Thanks,


Tim


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timlacey* /forum/post/20450261
> 
> 
> I created and uploaded a new device, a Pioneer PDP-503CMX Plasma monitor. I have uploaded other devices from XML files and not had problems.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the device just does not fire any IR. I add the device to a gateway with 3 other working devices (I use emitter 1 to go to a Xantech distribution block via the Global Cache isolated cable). While the other devices all work fine with the same gateway, no IR fires (no visible LED activity) for any commands from the Pioneer plasma device. I linked the device to another gateway and had the same result.
> 
> 
> I then suspected the device codes were bad, so I cut and paste them directly into itest and it worked just fine with the same gateways. The codes controlled the device perfectly.
> 
> 
> So my problem is that for some reason iRule is not sending the IR codes for this particular device.
> 
> 
> I've read here about someone with a similar problem who had to start a new panel from scratch, but that seems like a trial and error type solution that I'd rather avoid if there's some other simple reason for my problem. I already tried to delete the device, and re-add it. When I went to re-add it, I noticed that it was not available in the USER library. So I had to upload it again. Now I see it in the user library. And I re-mapped it to buttons and still no reponse. The gateway indicator flashes but there is no IR.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Tim



This may be a bit far fetched, and pardon me for such a lame question, but did you sync your device after making the changes in iRule? I've made that mistake once or twice and had to give myself a major face palm.


----------



## timlacey

Yes, I synced the iRule, then I had to add the device to the gateway (so I could tell that it was updated). Plus i'm adding buttons every round, so i see my new buttons and they don't work (to control the pioneer). I wish it were that easy. . . . hopefully there's something equally simple that I've overlooked, but as far as I can tell, my device just won't work? I even created a new page from scratch and created buttons linked to the Pioneer Plasma device codes. . . they show communication with the gateway, but nothing comes out.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timlacey* /forum/post/20450385
> 
> 
> Yes, I synced the iRule, then I had to add the device to the gateway (so I could tell that it was updated). Plus i'm adding buttons every round, so i see my new buttons and they don't work (to control the pioneer). I wish it were that easy. . . . hopefully there's something equally simple that I've overlooked, but as far as I can tell, my device just won't work? I even created a new page from scratch and created buttons linked to the Pioneer Plasma device codes. . . they show communication with the gateway, but nothing comes out.



What is the name of the device in the iRule database that you are using? Also, you said the GC unit is blinking when a command is sent, but, are the emitters blinking as well?


----------



## timlacey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20450464
> 
> 
> What is the name of the device in the iRule database that you are using? Also, you said the GC unit is blinking when a command is sent, but, are the emitters blinking as well?



i am using the device (which I uploaded from an XML file created wtih iLearn then a bit of text editing) under Users, searching for Pioneer as the vendor, it should show up as Pioneer 503CMX. I just re-uploaded the device with a different name to try again. . . still not working.


When I press buttons on my iRule app, the little gateway activity marker comes on in the bottom left of the screen, but the iTach itself is not flashing above the IR port and the IR emitters are also not blinking. Something is not working. As I said before, I can send the IR commands (cut and paste from the XML file) directly from iTest and it works just fine.


----------



## timlacey

I found my problem - in my XML file I had a space before the code for each command. I noticed in the irule editor that there was a space in the "data" field prior to the actual data. I am surprised that the irule program wouldn't discard extraneous spaces in the data line. Shouldn't it?


i have updated my XML file to remove the spaces, uploaded it, and it works fine now.


Tim


----------



## Zellarman

Any news regarding Verizon sharing their network command codes for fios STB's?


I don't want to bash the young kid trying to sell me fios TV today (I already use their phone and internet, but have DirecTV) too much, but will at least just a little bit. I mean c'mon, it's ok to try and convince me, but listen to me enough while I explain to you that the source code isn't being shared, so that when you make a few phone calls to verify this, you won't just hand the phone off to me twice, or better yet, know what you're trying to sell well enough so you won't have to make a phone call. LISTEN to what I'm saying! iRule isn't a DirecTV app, it's an app that will work with pretty much anything, as long as the commands aren't being kept secret!


I rule is working great for me with network control of my DirecTV STB's, maybe I'd consider switching to fios, but not without network control, and maybe not even then, are they going to, or possibly already with their app, have direct tuning? I really like tuning to a 3 digit channel with a single command (I know it could be done with a macro on one key, but that's nowhere near the same, IR commands seem to lag a little w/ my (maybe all) DirecTV boxes.


Anyway, I apologize for my rant, if you even made it this far, but was just wondering if anyone knew about Verizon sharing their code


----------



## cheezit73

I am thinking of using the tcp2serial program mentioned earlier to control my two pioneer vsx-01 avr's in anticipation of two way communication as I would like to see the volume level etc....


I have a couple of questions as I am planning on using my always on htpc for this task.


1 would this card provide what I need http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16815166004 


2 Will these cables be what I need http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


Also is the tcp program difficult to configure with the different ports for each instance?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

That card looks like a good way to add serial ports, and the Pioneer docs say that a null-modem cable is needed so the one you linked looks correct.


Tcp2Serial is easy to configure (take a look at the readme file that's part of the download and if anything's not clear just ask). The only slight issue is that, although it should work for two-way communication, until someone tries it we won't know for sure.


----------



## jbender4

Hi, just about to get started with the integration of irule. Before purchasing the necessary hardware, want to make sure I'm on the right track. My equipment list is as followed:

- Epson 8700ub

- Playstation 3 (PS3)

- Denon 3311ci

- Insteon IR controller (for lights)


Assume that I would need the following?

- Itach (IP21R)

- Nyko PS3 IR controller (for playstation connection)

- Extra IR Emitters (the Itach only has 3 connections?)


Is there anything that I'm missing? Is there a better alternative for the PS3 IR controller?


Thanks in advance for your inputs


----------



## cheezit73

Jbender,


I am using the logitech PS3 adaptor that was for harmony. It works and the codes are in the database. It is cleaner solution than the nyko and can also turn on and off the ps3 which I dont think the nyko can turn on.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20451894
> 
> 
> Any news regarding Verizon sharing their network command codes for fios STB's?
> 
> 
> I don't want to bash the young kid trying to sell me fios TV today (I already use their phone and internet, but have DirecTV) too much, but will at least just a little bit. I mean c'mon, it's ok to try and convince me, but listen to me enough while I explain to you that the source code isn't being shared, so that when you make a few phone calls to verify this, you won't just hand the phone off to me twice, or better yet, know what you're trying to sell well enough so you won't have to make a phone call. LISTEN to what I'm saying! iRule isn't a DirecTV app, it's an app that will work with pretty much anything, as long as the commands aren't being kept secret!
> 
> 
> I rule is working great for me with network control of my DirecTV STB's, maybe I'd consider switching to fios, but not without network control, and maybe not even then, are they going to, or possibly already with their app, have direct tuning? I really like tuning to a 3 digit channel with a single command (I know it could be done with a macro on one key, but that's nowhere near the same, IR commands seem to lag a little w/ my (maybe all) DirecTV boxes. hence the long developement cycle for such an upgrade. hence the long developement cycle.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I apologize for my rant, if you even made it this far, but was just wondering if anyone knew about Verizon sharing their code



You are assuming that all STBs have ethernet control and Fios is just not disclosing the command strings.


It could be that the Fios box does not have ethernet control implemented. Dish for example doesn't either.


The mere presence of an ethernet port does not mean it's available to do what ever you want. It could just be dead hardware at this point reserved for future upgrades. Anything it does must be programmed into the unit by the manufacture. Adding ethernet control to a STB requires extensive programming and then it must be tested and go through another alpha/beta test cycle. That will take many months to a year once the coding is started. They can't risk just slapping in some code for remote ethernet control as it could have bugs which would take all the Fios boxes in use down. Hence the long development cycle.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You are assuming that all STBs have ethernet control and Fios is just not disclosing the command strings.
> 
> 
> It could be that the Fios box does not have ethernet control implemented. Dish for example doesn't either.
> 
> 
> The mere presence of an ethernet port does not mean it's available to do what ever you want. It could just be dead hardware at this point reserved for future upgrades. Anything it does must be programmed into the unit by the manufacture. Adding ethernet control to a STB requires extensive programming and then it must be tested and go through another alpha/beta test cycle. That will take many months to a year once the coding is started. They can't risk just slapping in some code for remote ethernet control as it could have bugs which would take all the Fios boxes in use down. Hence the long development cycle.



I don't think it's really much of an assumption, how else does their app work, if not through Ethernet?


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20456610
> 
> 
> I don't think it's really much of an assumption, how else does their app work, if not through Ethernet?



Oh, so Fios has a Ipad app to control their box via ethernet ? If that's the case then yes, the already have ethernet control.


----------



## jackdenen

I've been considering connecting a Sony DVP-CX777ES megachanger via serial port to the second port on the Global Cache GC-100 instead of using IR. I have two questions I'd appreciate other folks perspectives on the first being the performance advantage of serial connect over IR (Is it faster, more resilient to being misread, additional commands?) and secondly if there is a device profile for the Sony CX series of megachangers available with the serial command set. Every one I picked through only had database codes which I understand are always the IR codes.


Thanks


Jack


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jackdenen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been considering connecting a Sony DVP-CX777ES megachanger via serial port to the second port on the Global Cache GC-100 instead of using IR. I have two questions I'd appreciate other folks perspectives on the first being the performance advantage of serial connect over IR (Is it faster, more resilient to being misread, additional commands?) and secondly if there is a device profile for the Sony CX series of megachangers available with the serial command set. Every one I picked through only had database codes which I understand are always the IR codes.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Jack



There may be more codes available via serial, maybe less, it depends. I control my multi zone preamp via serial instead of IR specifically because it makes it much easier to control each zone independently vs. IR, which would require an IR router, and still not work as well. But there are some differences in the commands. For example, both IR and serial have commands for volume up or down, while serial also allows for specific volume levels (+1 for serial) but IR has commands for bass and treble up or down, while serial ONLY has commands for specific levels (+1 for IR). This is just a example of one manufacturer, you'll have to compare the available commands, one vs. the other, ask the mfg'r, or hope someone in this forum might know. Somebody, somewhere in Sony should be able to provide you with the serial commands. If you set it up, be sure you share the device in the builder.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20456610
> 
> 
> I don't think it's really much of an assumption, how else does their app work, if not through Ethernet?



The app does in fact work through ethernet. The problem is, the commands are proprietary to Dish and Fios and are not published. The ethernet port is useless to anyone wanting to control it with a 3rd party control system.

At least for now.


----------



## barrygordon

Up to about a year ago I had two 875 mega changers and one Blu Ray mega changer (all sony). They now sit on a shelf in a storage closet. I used them strictly by RS232, and I have somewhere all of the available codes. If you need the info let me know. One of the issues IIRC is that the protocol required the computation of a checksum which for static commands is no issue, but if the command is dynamic, that is has variable parts then iRule will not be able to do it. I do not recall if there was a nochecksum option.


All my media is now on a raid type server and it is a lot better and a lot faster. BR diosks start in 7 seconds after being selected.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The app does in fact work through ethernet. The problem is, the commands are proprietary to Dish and Fios and are not published. The ethernet port is useless to anyone wanting to control it with a 3rd party control system.
> 
> At least for now.



That's what I was saying


----------



## cheezit73

Help with mce controller and media browser.


I followed the previously mentioned suggestion to launch Mediabrowser directly by modifying the commands file.


When I run the start process command I get this failure. I am not sure what is going on because that is the exact command in my mediabrowser shortcut which launches mediabrowser directly with no problem.


Starting process: C:\\Windows\\ehome\\ehshell.exe /nostartupanimation /entrypoint:{CE32C570-4BEC-4aeb-AD1D-CF47B91DE0B2}\\{FC9ABCCC-36CB-47ac-8BAB-03E8EF5F6F22}

[11-05-19 00:08:00] Command error: System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: The system cannot find the file specified

at System.Diagnostics.Process.StartWithShellExecuteEx(ProcessSt artInfo startInfo)

at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start()

at MCEControl.StartProcessCommand.Execute()

at MCEControl.CommandTable.Execute(String cmd)

at MCEControl.MainWindow.ReceivedData(String cmd)


Thanks!


----------



## cinema mad

Im thinking of going the Irule route


But wondering what if any advantages there are using the new ipad 2 compared to the first Gen ipad using the ipad only as a remote..


longer battery life with v2?


Also is the 16GB model anough or 32GB when using the ipad only as a remote ..


Thankyou for any suggestions....


----------



## Nosoforos

I've been following this thread since day 1. I still haven't bought my iRule license, I just can't decide. I'm wondering:

- When will this thread finally get replaced by a decent forum on the website?

- when will the website be refreshed (it looks archaic)?

- when will there be an other update/what are the upcoming new features?


Another thing is, while I really appreciate the work some users have been doing on their interfaces, after a while they don't look that impressive. They're very static. Which made me think if it wouldn't be possible for iRule to offer a lot more GUI options, such as animations and stuff. I think it would be great if iRule let you make animated buttons and transitions between control pages out of the box.

To offer more revenue, couldn't you add something like an app-store within iRule? I'm thinking like this: if iRule focuses more on whole house control, I would love to really use it as a home automation platform. That means I would be interested in 'widgets' so to speak, showing the weather, travel information, recipes, news, and whatever people can think of. Some of these might be suitable for paid in-app purchase. Just thinking out loud







.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread since day 1. I still haven't bought my iRule license, I just can't decide. I'm wondering:
> 
> - When will this thread finally get replaced by a decent forum on the website?
> 
> - when will the website be refreshed (it looks archaic)?
> 
> - when will there be an other update/what are the upcoming new features?
> 
> 
> Another thing is, while I really appreciate the work some users have been doing on their interfaces, after a while they don't look that impressive. They're very static. Which made me think if it wouldn't be possible for iRule to offer a lot more GUI options, such as animations and stuff. I think it would be great if iRule let you make animated buttons and transitions between control pages out of the box.
> 
> To offer more revenue, couldn't you add something like an app-store within iRule? I'm thinking like this: if iRule focuses more on whole house control, I would love to really use it as a home automation platform. That means I would be interested in 'widgets' so to speak, showing the weather, travel information, recipes, news, and whatever people can think of. Some of these might be suitable for paid in-app purchase. Just thinking out loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I think that what you're looking for with regards to 'widgets' might be able to be accomplished by inserting webpages, have you considered this? Honestly I'm not sure how looking at a recipe, or traffic report applies to home automation, but if that's what you want, go for it.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20458381
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread since day 1. I still haven't bought my iRule license, I just can't decide. I'm wondering:
> 
> - When will this thread finally get replaced by a decent forum on the website?
> 
> - when will the website be refreshed (it looks archaic)?
> 
> - when will there be an other update/what are the upcoming new features?
> 
> 
> Another thing is, while I really appreciate the work some users have been doing on their interfaces, after a while they don't look that impressive. They're very static. Which made me think if it wouldn't be possible for iRule to offer a lot more GUI options, such as animations and stuff. I think it would be great if iRule let you make animated buttons and transitions between control pages out of the box.
> 
> To offer more revenue, couldn't you add something like an app-store within iRule? I'm thinking like this: if iRule focuses more on whole house control, I would love to really use it as a home automation platform. That means I would be interested in 'widgets' so to speak, showing the weather, travel information, recipes, news, and whatever people can think of. Some of these might be suitable for paid in-app purchase. Just thinking out loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



As you've been reading this thread from the beginning, you already know the answer to many of your questions.

IIRC the code for version 2.0 is being frozen at the end of the month, pending any bug fixes, I would think it would roll out shortly after that. The new features have been covered in many spots in the thread. Apple doesn't tell end-users when they are going to release an OS update until they are releasing.


As far as updating the website, what does it matter. I went to the website to look at the tutorials and download the files, but haven't been back since. Personally, I would rather have the iRule team working on 2.0 and an Android port, than updating a perfectly serviceable website.


There is a forum available to use, irulecommunity.com, but it doesn't seem to have gained the adoption of this thread.


Widgets, and irule "apps" would be interesting, but a lot of work.....


----------



## 230-SEAN

You are using iRule on either an ipad, iphone, or ipod. In any case your device has the ability to have those "widgets" (weather, recipe, etc.) on it via other apps. Is it that inconvenient to open a different app onyour device? I would like to see GUI expansions, that seems like it would be more related to the iRule app/software than anything else mentioned.


-Sean


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20458855
> 
> 
> As you've been reading this thread from the beginning, you already know the answer to many of your questions.
> 
> IIRC the code for version 2.0 is being frozen at the end of the month, pending any bug fixes, I would think it would roll out shortly after that. The new features have been covered in many spots in the thread. Apple doesn't tell end-users when they are going to release an OS update until they are releasing.
> 
> 
> As far as updating the website, what does it matter. I went to the website to look at the tutorials and download the files, but haven't been back since. Personally, I would rather have the iRule team working on 2.0 and an Android port, than updating a perfectly serviceable website.



The fact that I missed this information, even though I regularly read this thread kind of proves my point, I would say. This thread is becoming too chaotic.


I don't understand how the website could be considered unimportant. How about attracting new users? Having a decent website is extremely important if you want people to trust your product.


As to the widgets, sure you can exit the app and open another. But it would be 'fun', which is important as it simply adds to the pleasure of using the app. It could also help for people who like to have their iPad fixed to the wall as home automation console. Well anyway, it's just a little idea.


----------



## K-Wood

On the iPad2, does iRule stay connected to its gateways even when you navigate away from it to another app on the iPad? For example, if I want to get out of iRule to control Sonos, and them come back to iRule, would it stay connected? I know it does not on the iPad 1, just wondering how it works on the iPad2 with multitasking, if it in fact really multitasks, that is. . . .


----------



## Nosoforos

iPad 2 has the same multitasking as iPad 1. It just has more memory and speed (and cameras, etc). So the hardware won't make a difference in the functionality of iRule (except speed).


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I'm hoping the Android port is the mystery piece itai mentioned in his recent post of release plans, business model etc.


I don't want to invest in another idevice but definitely wish to expand the use of irule in my home and I already have 2 Android phones. I'm keeping my fingers crossed as he had mentioned it previously as something they were working on but it was missing from that most recent post.


----------



## byron69

I'm planning to buy one or two Irule licence for my system. As 2-ways is my main interest, do we have information about:


- incompatibility between GC-xxx and 2 ways as implemented in future Irule release through rs232?


- How much it will cost to upgrade from Irule to Irule 2.0 as I don't want to have a bad news after buying the complete hardware (iPad,GC,...) and software.


- Does the beta version support 2 ways for Denon receivers? For Pioneer plasma TV?


Thanks for those informations,


Anthony


----------



## 230-SEAN

I posted this question in the image thread as well, but I'll probably get an answer faster here. Does anyone know how to save the images from the iRule builder to your computer in order to edit/adjust them to your liking? I am currently only able to "delete image" when I right click on it.


Also, can an IR blaster be used with a GC-100-18 or can it only be used with the iTach models?


Additionally, I understand that you can only have one Ipad talk to the GC models but up to 8 on the iTachs. If I were to connect my receiver and cable box to the GC-100 could I also have a blaster that sends signals to them connected to an iTach? This way, if I have my Ipad with me(out of the house) my fiance could still use her Ipad via the iTach to watch tv. Would doing so just confuse the receiver and cable box when I use my Ipad since it would be talking to both the GC-100 and iTach or would it be ok? Thanks!


-Sean


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20460851
> 
> 
> I posted this question in the image thread as well, but I'll probably get an answer faster here. Does anyone know how to save the images from the iRule builder to your computer in order to edit/adjust them to your liking? I am currently only able to "delete image" when I right click on it.



Sean, you can save any image in iRule for editing on your PC. However, it can only be done while "browsing" image libraries. With iRule's image browsing window open, click on the eyeball on the right to preview the images in that library. From there, you can drag them to your desktop.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20460851
> 
> 
> Additionally, I understand that you can only have one Ipad talk to the GC models but up to 8 on the iTachs. If I were to connect my receiver and cable box to the GC-100 could I also have a blaster that sends signals to them connected to an iTach? This way, if I have my Ipad with me(out of the house) my fiance could still use her Ipad via the iTach to watch tv. Would doing so just confuse the receiver and cable box when I use my Ipad since it would be talking to both the GC-100 and iTach or would it be ok? Thanks!



Are you wanting to control your receiver and cable box with serial *and* IR?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20460851
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, I understand that you can only have one Ipad talk to the GC models but up to 8 on the iTachs. If I were to connect my receiver and cable box to the GC-100 could I also have a blaster that sends signals to them connected to an iTach? This way, if I have my Ipad with me(out of the house) my fiance could still use her Ipad via the iTach to watch tv. Would doing so just confuse the receiver and cable box when I use my Ipad since it would be talking to both the GC-100 and iTach or would it be ok? Thanks!
> 
> 
> -Sean




I'm not sure exactly what you're meaning but with a GC-100 device only 1 idevice can connect to it at a given time. If I am using my itouch to control my basement theater, my wife can not use hers to control it, she will get a connection to gateways failed message. If I turn off my itouch she could then access the theater section without issue. This would not happen with an itach device as we could both access it at the same time. I have 2 itach devices for control in my living room and family room and if needed we could both be controlling devices there are the same time.


There is no limit to the amount of gateways (itach, gc-100, http, etc.) that can be set up and accessed by an unlimited amount idevices using the same builder license. The only thing that is limited is the concurrent connections to a gc-100 device (an most network controllable devices like receivers and directv boxes).


I can't think of a reason that you would want a gc-100 and an itach device connected to the same piece of equipment.


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20460950
> 
> 
> Sean, you can save any image in iRule for editing on your PC. However, it can only be done while "browsing" image libraries. With iRule's image browsing window open, click on the eyeball on the right to preview the images in that library. From there, you can drag them to your desktop.
> 
> 
> Are you wanting to control your receiver and cable box with serial *and* IR?



Thanks for the info on the images, I'll give it a shot in a minute. I was planning on direct IR into the back of the Onkyo and cable box, using the GC-100 and my Ipad as the "main controller". Then have a blaster from an iTach unit also be capable of controlling those 2 devices, along with some lighting, so that other Ipads can be used to watch TV while I'm out of the house with my Ipad.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20461031
> 
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what you're meaning but with a GC-100 device only 1 idevice can connect to it at a given time. If I am using my itouch to control my basement theater, my wife can not use hers to control it, she will get a connection to gateways failed message. If I turn off my itouch she could then access the theater section without issue. This would not happen with an itach device as we could both access it at the same time. I have 2 itach devices for control in my living room and family room and if needed we could both be controlling devices there are the same time.
> 
> 
> There is no limit to the amount of gateways (itach, gc-100, http, etc.) that can be set up and accessed by an unlimited amount idevices using the same builder license. The only thing that is limited is the concurrent connections to a gc-100 device (an most network controllable devices like receivers and directv boxes).
> 
> 
> I can't think of a reason that you would want a gc-100 and an itach device connected to the same piece of equipment.



I think this clears up my confusion and solves my problem. So, multiple Ipads/Iphones/Ipods can be used with the GC models BUT only one at a time. Is there a way to set it up where a specific Ipad will trump the others in the area or be recognized as Ipad1 over Ipad2? Thanks for the help guys!


-Sean


EDIT: Ok so the image adjustment worked, thanks! However, I'm trying out the "white glass" source buttons and I am having no luck with the ability to convert them from "buttons" to "links", the option is just simply not there. Any suggestions? Thanks again!


EDIT 2: For some reason, it just took leaving that browser window and coming back for it to work. Very strange.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20459021
> 
> 
> The fact that I missed this information, even though I regularly read this thread kind of proves my point, I would say. This thread is becoming too chaotic.
> 
> 
> I don't understand how the website could be considered unimportant. How about attracting new users? Having a decent website is extremely important if you want people to trust your product.
> 
> 
> As to the widgets, sure you can exit the app and open another. But it would be 'fun', which is important as it simply adds to the pleasure of using the app. It could also help for people who like to have their iPad fixed to the wall as home automation console. Well anyway, it's just a little idea.



I don't understand what you expect in terms of flexibility. The ability to import custom images into IRULE is limitless.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema mad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im thinking of going the Irule route
> 
> 
> But wondering what if any advantages there are using the new ipad 2 compared to the first Gen ipad using the ipad only as a remote..
> 
> 
> longer battery life with v2?
> 
> 
> Also is the 16GB model anough or 32GB when using the ipad only as a remote ..
> 
> 
> Thankyou for any suggestions....



Minimal advantages with ipad2 I think. 16gb is enough for irule. Even 4gb would be enough if they went that low.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread since day 1. I still haven't bought my iRule license, I just can't decide. I'm wondering:
> 
> - When will this thread finally get replaced by a decent forum on the website?
> 
> - when will the website be refreshed (it looks archaic)?
> 
> - when will there be an other update/what are the upcoming new features?
> 
> 
> Another thing is, while I really appreciate the work some users have been doing on their interfaces, after a while they don't look that impressive. They're very static. Which made me think if it wouldn't be possible for iRule to offer a lot more GUI options, such as animations and stuff. I think it would be great if iRule let you make animated buttons and transitions between control pages out of the box.
> 
> To offer more revenue, couldn't you add something like an app-store within iRule? I'm thinking like this: if iRule focuses more on whole house control, I would love to really use it as a home automation platform. That means I would be interested in 'widgets' so to speak, showing the weather, travel information, recipes, news, and whatever people can think of. Some of these might be suitable for paid in-app purchase. Just thinking out loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Totally with you. I want a $20,000 home automation solution for $50 as well.


----------



## Nosoforos

Oh come on, I'm not saying anything ridiculous. I've seen elements of this in various cheap and free apps (but even if they were expensive, that's not what it is about). I just like iRule, but I would just love to see it get a bigger audience.

And having a decent website and communicating in the best possible way has got nothing to do with asking 50.000 or 50 bucks. It's a must for everyone. Actually the friendly and open nature of this thread was what really set iRule apart in the beginning, I think. But now that is has gotten so big I think it's starting to work against them.


----------



## Rew452

I for one would sure like to see a more varied collection of buttons and such.


iRule has great flexibility but it's selection buttons are rather limited and would like to see more button altering ability built-in to the app. Adding text, changing size and even shape.


Rew


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/20463401
> 
> 
> I for one would sure like to see a more varied collection of buttons and such.
> 
> 
> iRule has great flexibility but it's selection buttons are rather limited and would like to see more button altering ability built-in to the app. Adding text, changing size and even shape.
> 
> 
> Rew



I agree. Why, they could even create whole themes and make them available for in-app purchase for all I care. Like the different themes in Plex and XBMC.


----------



## 230-SEAN

When I Upload an image into a Library that I downloaded, does it then become part of that Library for everyone else or is it just in the Library that I see?


-Sean


----------



## mtbdudex

Hey - we had Itai over for a HEMI meet on 5/14, I've met him twice before during my HT build days, a true gentleman.


After hearing his iRule presentation, my wife "ok'd" me - or rather directed me - to go iRule.









Now I gotta pick the hardware piece to buy, we've already have the iPad2.

I have cat5e wired internet there also, besides wireless.


My current electronic controlled equipment (via RF/IR Harmony 890):

Frt Proj Sony VPL-VW60, (IR + RS232 capable)

A/V Denon AVR-4308CI, (IR, Internet, and RS232 capable)

Comcast DVR HD box (IR only?)

Samsung OTA HD box (IR only)

Sony PS3 (via IR>BT box) (IR only?)

Sony 400 disc CD changer (IR only)

Furman PS-PRO II SMP 3-Step Sequencer 20A (12v fed from Denon)


future stuff:

GrafikEye (IR I believe)

Possible a-lens slide (12v trigger)

possible auto masking front screen(tbd scheme)


Simply, which hardware box should I buy?

My thinking:

I have the IR's already, and I really only want to add the Sony VPL-VW60 via RS232 (some comands not available via IR) and Denon AVR-4308CI via wired internet, so:

(4 + 1 for GrafikEye) IR's

(1) RS232

(1) Internet

(1 + 1 for a-lens sled) 12v trigger

(?) front screen automasking


so, which hardware box??

I'm looking at Global Cache GC-100-12


> Quote:
> Power input
> 
> Network connection
> 
> Two serial ports
> 
> Three relay connections
> 
> Six independent IR outputs or sensor inputs
> 
> US power adapter













Picts from 5/14 HEMI meet.


----------



## Dark_fox2000

Hi,


I´m new in this forum and i need some help, i´m using irule to control some devices, the problem is when i use a global cache rs232 serial theres no problem, but with perle iolan serial it doesn´t work.


I´ve tried a telnet connection with perle and it works fine. So the problem is between the irule and the perle. I´m not surprised because some days ago with other device it was the same problem.


Can someone help me?


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/20463401
> 
> 
> I for one would sure like to see a more varied collection of buttons and such.
> 
> 
> iRule has great flexibility but it's selection buttons are rather limited and would like to see more button altering ability built-in to the app. Adding text, changing size and even shape.
> 
> 
> Rew



So make your own. You can even download any button from the libraries and modify them as you wish.


Many of us here use the freeware program PAINT.NET. For sure, its no Photoshop but I find it more then adequate for making buttons.


This is why IRULE only costs $50. You have to do a lot of the work yourself. For some of us, that's an added bonus. But if you want an easy to build solution, IRULE isn't it. There are other products that can offer that but of course their flexibility is limited. Or you can go the Crestron and AMX route and pay somebody tens of thousands of dollars to get exactly what you want - well almost, Crestron and AMX are not even that flexible either.


----------



## barrygordon

Some thoughts re iRule and advanced remote controls


iRule is more of a framework than a finished product. You can add to the framework by adding buttons and panel designs. There are plenty of free tools out there to do that with for reasonable results that are photoshop like without all the features and the pricetag. I use Gimp, IRfanview and Paint.net and can build all the buttons I want, much more than I need.


With regard to component control. It can all be done using IR. For a good reliable setup I would go with an iTach, and a xantech amplified connection block with the proper global cache cable between them.


Most source components have decent on screen graphics so the need for 2-way communications is mitigated. Although I control many of my components over IP or RS232 I could do so over IR without any real loss of functionality.


For a Projector or TV, while IR is adequate, 2-way (IP or RS232) is nice in that you can generally get feed back with regard to power state so after turning it on, you can query when it is ready istead of guessing an adequate delay.


The heart of my system is an Audio/Video Processor (Anthem 50v). An AVP or An AVR (Audio Video Receiver) really benefits (note: does not require) from 2-way comms using IP or RS232. The feedback as to what is going on is very nice to have on the remote or someplace. I use RS232 for the Anthem as it does not have IP.


Eventualy (one or two hardware generations from now); everything will be connected via HDMI and there will be a single control point (On the market today for about $250) that will accept IP or Wi-fi and talk to every device cabled via HDMI. While HDMI is a point to point cable, the spec requires that certain signals be forwarded (repeated) to all devices as long as there is connectivity to them via HDMI. This allows a single control point which looks like another component to talk over the CEC to all other components.


Many enthusiasts control their systems via a small computer or dedicated control box. (e.g. Crestron, AMX, Savant). I use a small computer with a1024x768 VGA display mounted near the front screen to show system state. I use 30 point font so it can be read from the seating area. All of the state information comes from the AVP. The iRule/iPad or a Pronto PRO talks to that PC as if it was a gateway over TCP/IP. The PC is normally in a suspended state (S3) and is woken up using WOL and then probed to see when it is ready (Pronto PRO doing this). It, the PC, connects to all other components via IR, RS232, or IP as the component permits. This is an implementation of what HDMI promises in the future.


There is a second PC that feeds the AVP/PJ. It runs my home grown librarian (Think Kalaidescape) for all my movies and runs any slide shows I have built using Pictures2EXE or my own home grown slide show program. I highly recommend Pictures2Exe for any one who wants to build "slide shows" from collections of images. What some advanced practitioners have doen is amazing!. It, the PC, drives out at 1920x1080p with 7.1 channel audio over HDMI. All my media is stored on a NAS which has 10 TB of usable space expandable to 33 TB. The NAS uses a variant of Raid 5 to store the data with protection.


For those interested the theater equipment is:

Projector: JVC RS2

DVR: Two (2) Samsung units supplied by cable company

AVP: Anthem 50v

Audio AMP: Outlaw 7 channel 200 watts/channel

Games: PS2, Wii

Speakers: 7 B&W in wall signature seven's

SUB: Velodyne 12" with SMS equalizer system

Test: DVDO Edge unit used only for test pattern generation

Library: ASUS 330 running my own software for library display and Slide show operation

BR/DVD: Dune MAX player from mkv fils on NAS

Screen: Da-lite 1.0 gain 133" diagonal (10 feet wide)

NAS: "unRaid" - home built.

Music: Logitech (Squeeze) Transporter.


The AVP also powers a second zone to feed music to the entire house under the control of in wall touch screens or Pronto's or iRule/iPads. The second zone operates totally indepndently of the main zone


----------



## 230-SEAN

Ok, so is there a way to assign one button multiple commands? Not a series of commands, but lets say I have a single "THX" button for my receiver page. Is there a way to assign several commands to it, such as first touch sets the receiver to "THX Cinema", second touch sets the receiver to "THX Games", and so on? Or do I have to have a different button for each one of these commands? Thanks!


-Sean


----------



## K-Wood

Great post, Barry.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20465239
> 
> 
> Eventualy (one or two hardware generations from now); everything will be connected via HDMI and there will be a single control point (On the market today for about $250) that will accept IP or Wi-fi and talk to every device cabled via HDMI. While HDMI is a point to point cable, the spec requires that certain signals be forwarded (repeated) to all devices as long as there is connectivity to them via HDMI. This allows a single control point which looks like another component to talk over the CEC to all other components.



Can you give an example of an IR or IP-controlled box that switches HDMI?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20465239
> 
> 
> Many enthusiasts control their systems via a small computer or dedicated control box. (e.g. Crestron, AMX, Savant). I use a small computer with a1024x768 VGA display mounted near the front screen to show system state. I use 30 point font so it can be read from the seating area. All of the state information comes from the AVP. The iRule/iPad or a Pronto PRO talks to that PC as if it was a gateway over TCP/IP. The PC is normally in a suspended state (S3) and is woken up using WOL and then probed to see when it is ready (Pronto PRO doing this). It, the PC, connects to all other components via IR, RS232, or IP as the component permits. This is an implementation of what HDMI promises in the future.



How are you getting the AVP's state information to this computer?


Also, once iRule implements two-way communication, I assume that this state information would be available on an iPad or iPhone?


Awesome system, btw. I'm working toward something like that, but am still a few years away!

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## hanspettersson

Can you use sliders? How?

And when are there a release on the 2 way com?


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I for one would sure like to see a more varied collection of buttons and such.
> 
> 
> iRule has great flexibility but it's selection buttons are rather limited and would like to see more button altering ability built-in to the app. Adding text, changing size and even shape.
> 
> 
> Rew



Theres a limitless number of variations of literally hundreds, possibly thousands of buttons. Why don't the people at iRule create every one of the infinite possibilities? Itai gives a link to a button generating software in the beginnings of this thread, those people who choose to do so can share whatever buttons they create, and anyone else motivated enough can use one of the many available image editing/creating softwares to put a new twist on an existing button or background or create their own. Better yet, if it's not about the money, pay me $50,000 to create your buttons and backgrounds!


----------



## barrygordon

K-wood


My understanding is that by license all HDMI licensed systems must implement the specification as it stands. That does include repeating the CEC channel which contains control info such as play, pause, etc. to all other HDMI devices connected to this device. They do not have to act on the data.


Some mfg's do. Pioneer calls it Kuro, but it is just its marketing word for acting on the HDMI CEC data. All New Pioneer elite devices or whatever they call their high end do talk to each other this way and act on the signals.


In my system the AVP is connected to every device and no device is connected to any other device except the AVP. (star configuration topology) I currentlyt use component for the DVR's but no reason I could not use HDMI. The AVP has 8 HDMI input ports and two out.


There is an RS232 connection between the AVP and the control PC. When the user device (e.g. iRule) sends a system on command to the PC all devices needed for the selected source to operate are turned on. Obviously the AVP and Projector are always turned on unless playing music only. Whenever state changes (volume, Decoder, effect source) the AVP is polled for its state. I could have commanded the AVP to send state changes asynchronously when they occur but since I control state changes through the PC and never touch any of the component's controls, polling was more controllble. Works fine for me.


----------



## thebland

*UPDATE*


So, I'm putting together a full iRule remote that mimics my RTI theater remote (30 macros, 40 pages of commands). I have 12 controllable sources (7 sources, Masking, Lighting, projector, plasma, etc). I have a very sophisticated system to control with many, many macros. Since the 9.7" screen size of the iPad (diagonal) is far greater than my 6.5" diagonal RTI T4 touch panel, I bet I can cut out 1/2 the pages.


Here's what I have:


1. 8 components are serial / RS-232 controlled (sources, PJ, masking)

2. 1 LAN controlled piece (ADA SSP*) that is currently RS-232 with RTI

3. The rest is IR controlled


Ah... Almost there. All components have been tested and work via iRule and I have my pages all designed and most macros in. Still more work but my $4K RTI remote system will soon be on ebay!!!


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> 
> So, I'm putting together a full iRule remote that mimics my RTI theater remote (30 macros, 40 pages of commands). I have 12 controllable sources (7 sources, Masking, Lighting, projector, plasma, etc). I have a very sophisticated system to control with many, many macros. Since the 9.7" screen size of the iPad (diagonal) is far greater than my 6.5" diagonal RTI T4 touch panel, I bet I can cut out 1/2 the pages.
> 
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> 
> 1. 8 components are serial / RS-232 controlled (sources, PJ, masking)
> 
> 2. 1 LAN controlled piece (ADA SSP*) that is currently RS-232 with RTI
> 
> 3. The rest is IR controlled
> 
> 
> Ah... Almost there. All components have been tested and work via iRule and I have my pages all designed and most macros in. Still more work but my $4K RTI remote system will soon be on ebay!!!



What's masking?


----------



## DAlba

I'm controlling a Denon AVR4311 via Ethernet. Once I turn the unit off I can't turn it back on with remote. I am assuming because the Ethernet on AVR is dead once power is off. Is there any way around this?


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20466948
> 
> 
> What's masking?



Masking is a system used to move a pannel of fabric (velvet, speaker grill cloth, etc.) in front of a specific part of a projection screen in order to change the aspect ratio. For example, if the screen is a native 2.4:1 aspect ratio you would "mask" the screen down to 16:9 in order to watch HD TV or a movie that is a 16:9 aspect ratio.


-Sean


----------



## Zellarman

Thanks Sean, I can go to sleep now that I finally learned something new today.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAlba* /forum/post/20467022
> 
> 
> I'm controlling a Denon AVR4311 via Ethernet. Once I turn the unit off I can't turn it back on with remote. I am assuming because the Ethernet on AVR is dead once power is off. Is there any way around this?



Should be.


There may be a menu feature "Power saving" or something like that. My Denon 3800 BD has such and when 'power saving' or whatever it is called is engaged, no serial control when off. So, change the setting and you should be good. Run through your menus, if you still can't find it send me a PM and I'll go through my Denon menus and find it for you.


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20465930
> 
> 
> Ok, so is there a way to assign one button multiple commands? Not a series of commands, but lets say I have a single "THX" button for my receiver page. Is there a way to assign several commands to it, such as first touch sets the receiver to "THX Cinema", second touch sets the receiver to "THX Games", and so on? Or do I have to have a different button for each one of these commands? Thanks!
> 
> 
> -Sean



Another example of the above would be a receiver's "Dimmer" button. I would like to have just one button that would cycle through commands based on touch. Does anyone know if this is possible or do I have to have a different "Dimmer" button for each "Dim Setting" that the receiver has?


-Sean


----------



## orthoboy

I just downloaded the builder as well as Irule app for my ipad. I am trying to use my network as my gateway directly to my Denon 3311 receiver (no Itach or Global Cache). When I go into Irule, the gateway cannot be found. I did configure in the gateway settings. Am I doing something wrong or can someone please walk me through setting up a gateway via network.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orthoboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just downloaded the builder as well as Irule app for my ipad. I am trying to use my network as my gateway directly to my Denon 3311 receiver (no Itach or Global Cache). When I go into Irule, the gateway cannot be found. I did configure in the gateway settings. Am I doing something wrong or can someone please walk me through setting up a gateway via network.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Did you configure the gateway in the iRule app? Did you define the correct port? It should be port 23. Another tip is to use a static IP on the 3311 and disable the powersaving option in the menu on the same. Hope this helps you with the issue...


----------



## barrygordon

Have you read the tutorial that discusses this?


----------



## orthoboy

I did read the tutorial but nothing on ethernet. I will change the port to 23. Also should I be ido g the codes for Denon receiver RS232/TCP or the Denon main zone codes?


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orthoboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did read the tutorial but nothing on ethernet. I will change the port to 23. Also should I be ido g the codes for Denon receiver RS232/TCP or the Denon main zone codes?



RS232/TCP is right. You need to enter the correct IP and port in settings within the iRule app...


----------



## cinema mad

Sorry to be off topic but Can anyone give me pointers as to why I would get redirected to uRemote.au when clicking on the buy irule Builder from irules site (i'm in OZ) or atleast where else I can buy it..


The reason I ask is I haven't recieved A reply to the email i sent to iRule thursday about the above & I see know where on this uRemote site where you can buy irule builder, it apears to me at least that they only offer complete custom programing at huge prices







..


Okay I was able to get the 14day demo with google account but still strange regarding the above when clicking on the iRule Buider to buy link..


Thanks..


----------



## orthoboy

Okay, so I changed the port to 23, changed the IP address to that found in the settings of my receiver, and used the codes from Denon Receiver Serial/TCP. I did a test by checking the volume up, but still no response. I know the receiver is connected to the PC because I can connect to Panodra. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## dmorse4765

Since Friday night I have been getting the following message from Safari in my iRule builder


Safari is no longer responding because of a script on the webpage iRule Builder ( http://builder.iruleathome.com/ ). Do you want to stop running the script, or let it continue? Also sometimes it just warns"Slow script"


Has anyone else had this error and what does it mean. If I click continue or stop it has the same result. Nothing happens


Dick Morse


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orthoboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, so I changed the port to 23, changed the IP address to that found in the settings of my receiver, and used the codes from Denon Receiver Serial/TCP. I did a test by checking the volume up, but still no response. I know the receiver is connected to the PC because I can connect to Panodra. What am I doing wrong?



Strange. Just tried on my Denon avr4308a and it workt right away. I'm using rs232 as I found this to be more stabil. (at least with my receiver) You connected the correct device to the Gateway? Have you tried the webcontroll on the Denon?


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since Friday night I have been getting the following message from Safari in my iRule builder
> 
> 
> Safari is no longer responding because of a script on the webpage iRule Builder ( http://builder.iruleathome.com/ ). Do you want to stop running the script, or let it continue? Also sometimes it just warns"Slow script"
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this error and what does it mean. If I click continue or stop it has the same result. Nothing happens
> 
> 
> Dick Morse



I used to have this problem when I used Explorer. Chrome is the recomended browser to use with the builder, and I havn't had this issue since i changed to this.


----------



## dmorse4765

I was just getting ready to try chrome. Funnny thing is the builder has been working fine with Safari for 8 weeks and this is the first it has happened. Will post back if Chrome solves the problem. thanks much.


----------



## hillkwaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucket23* /forum/post/20359307
> 
> 
> Thanks Mborner, I have tried both the single and dual emitters and the blaster I received from irule. THere are other posts about issues with the xbox slim but I hadn't found any about the Integra.
> 
> Also, the Integra can connect via the network control port, but still no control.
> 
> 
> I though it may have been an issue with using the hex, or database codes, but I have tried these as well.
> 
> Any help fixing this issue would be great
> 
> Yes, the normal remote control works for my xbox and Integra



I too am having problems getting an Xbox 360 slim to respond. Using an Itach IP2IR and can control other devices fine. I've tried blaster on port 3 as well as supplied single emitters on other ports and third party dual emitters. Played with the positioning extensively. Made sure that the remote mode was set to "both" in the xbox dash board. Still zero response. Running out of ideas. Appreciate any suggestions.


Steve


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hillkwaj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too am having problems getting an Xbox 360 slim to respond. Using an Itach IP2IR and can control other devices fine. I've tried blaster on port 3 as well as supplied single emitters on other ports and third party dual emitters. Played with the positioning extensively. Made sure that the remote mode was set to "both" in the xbox dash board. Still zero response. Running out of ideas. Appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> 
> Steve



Where are you placing the IR? Not sure about the slim but on my xbox it has to be over the button you hit for the controller...


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20468988
> 
> 
> I used to have this problem when I used Explorer. Chrome is the recomended browser to use with the builder, and I havn't had this issue since i changed to this.



Chrome worked fine. Thanks again.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> 
> So, I'm putting together a full iRule remote that mimics my RTI theater remote (30 macros, 40 pages of commands). I have 12 controllable sources (7 sources, Masking, Lighting, projector, plasma, etc). I have a very sophisticated system to control with many, many macros. Since the 9.7" screen size of the iPad (diagonal) is far greater than my 6.5" diagonal RTI T4 touch panel, I bet I can cut out 1/2 the pages.
> 
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> 
> 1. 8 components are serial / RS-232 controlled (sources, PJ, masking)
> 
> 2. 1 LAN controlled piece (ADA SSP*) that is currently RS-232 with RTI
> 
> 3. The rest is IR controlled
> 
> 
> Ah... Almost there. All components have been tested and work via iRule and I have my pages all designed and most macros in. Still more work but my $4K RTI remote system will soon be on ebay!!!



Jeff,


Glad u are liking this app especially co to see that u have it working close to an rti remote and especially cool cause I know u have some very high end stuff.


What buttons have u been using? Are u doing and embedding webpages or anything fun lime that?


Jim


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was just getting ready to try chrome. Funnny thing is the builder has been working fine with Safari for 8 weeks and this is the first it has happened. Will post back if Chrome solves the problem. thanks much.



Ya know u used safari for a year with irule and about 2 months ago it just didn't work anymore. I have no idea why so I use chrome also now.


----------



## jayman13

I've had a unityremote and a redeye and I think irule is clearly the best. However, where redeye does beat irule is the ability to include a TV guide within the app that is responsive. Just a thought. Would love to see this functionality in irule.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had a unityremote and a redeye and I think irule is clearly the best. However, where redeye does beat irule is the ability to include a TV guide within the app that is responsive. Just a thought. Would love to see this functionality in irule.



What TV service do yo use? I have direct TV, and by embedding a web page I'm able to accomplish exactly that.


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What TV service do yo use? I have direct TV, and by embedding a web page I'm able to accomplish exactly that.



I use comcast, cable. Is there a way to do it?


----------



## hillkwaj

I didn't have any particular issues getting control of my Pioneer vsx-1021-k to work via IP. The issue, however, is that it appears that only one device at a time can be connected to the Pioneer. The first iPhone/iPad that starts up iRule has no problem configuring the gateway, but any subsequent iPhone/iPad when brings up a panel that has a Pioneer command in it can't configure this gateway. Wouldnt be too bad except the problem is that the device freezes for a minute or more before it gives up. Very annoying to have my ipad freeze because somebody else in the house still has irule running on their iPhone.


Is there some fundamental limitation of the Pioneer causes this problem? Do I have any alternative other than falling back to IR control? this is the only device that seems to have this limitation.


----------



## Fiasco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hillkwaj* /forum/post/20470832
> 
> 
> I didn't have any particular issues getting control of my Pioneer vsx-1021-k to work via IP. The issue, however, is that it appears that only one device at a time can be connected to the Pioneer. The first iPhone/iPad that starts up iRule has no problem configuring the gateway, but any subsequent iPhone/iPad when brings up a panel that has a Pioneer command in it can't configure this gateway. Wouldnt be too bad except the problem is that the device freezes for a minute or more before it gives up. Very annoying to have my ipad freeze because somebody else in the house still has irule running on their iPhone.
> 
> 
> Is there some fundamental limitation of the Pioneer causes this problem? Do I have any alternative other than falling back to IR control? this is the only device that seems to have this limitation.



Switch to rs232 control with an itach


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hillkwaj* /forum/post/20470832
> 
> 
> I didn't have any particular issues getting control of my Pioneer vsx-1021-k to work via IP. The issue, however, is that it appears that only one device at a time can be connected to the Pioneer. The first iPhone/iPad that starts up iRule has no problem configuring the gateway, but any subsequent iPhone/iPad when brings up a panel that has a Pioneer command in it can't configure this gateway. Wouldnt be too bad except the problem is that the device freezes for a minute or more before it gives up. Very annoying to have my ipad freeze because somebody else in the house still has irule running on their iPhone.
> 
> 
> Is there some fundamental limitation of the Pioneer causes this problem? Do I have any alternative other than falling back to IR control? this is the only device that seems to have this limitation.



You can use a serial port server like a Digi TS, you use a loopback on two of the ports to provide multi user simultaneous access to the TCP port of your Pioneer. I 'm doing it for a GC-100 and I got the idea from arnobarno (and others) doing it with Denon Avrs. If you do a search for Digi Ts-16, or portserver, you will find the info.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You can use a serial port server like a Digi TS, you use a loopback on two of the ports to provide multi user simultaneous access to the TCP port of your Pioneer. I 'm doing it for a GC-100 and I got the idea from arnobarno (and others) doing it with Denon Avrs. If you do a search for Digi Ts-16, or portserver, you will find the info.



Interesting. Is this difficult to set up? (for a novice) How many simultanious connections is possible this way? Is there any chance of this kind of setup screwing up 2 way com when available? I had desided to change my GC100-12 for several iTach's but if this might work just as good i might do this instead.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I use comcast, cable. Is there a way to do it?



Check with comcast. Providers usually have some sort of listing service on their website, or you can pay at tvguide.com $20 a year.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/20469749
> 
> 
> I've had a unityremote and a redeye and I think irule is clearly the best. However, where redeye does beat irule is the ability to include a TV guide within the app that is responsive. Just a thought. Would love to see this functionality in irule.



Your post made me think. I just created a page in the builder that is a url linked to www.tvguide.com/ipad/ and now I have an in-app tv guide.


You could do the same with an iphone i think but not sure what it would look like. not sure if they have a /iphone/ page.


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Your post made me think. I just created a page in the builder that is a url linked to www.tvguide.com/ipad/ and now I have an in-app tv guide.
> 
> 
> You could do the same with an iphone i think but not sure what it would look like. not sure if they have a /iphone/ page.



Would it have the same functionality? That is, if you press a show on the guide will it take you to that channel? If so, how does that work? Thanks.


----------



## Freak1

Hi guys.


I have been looking for a remote controll solution for sometimes now. I found this thread a few weeks ago and started reading on irule homepage and a little here in this tread.


So it looks like it might be just what I'm looking for. But there are a few things i like to get straight before i get any further.


First here is the setup I'm in the middle of making.


A "server room" with my NAS server and 4 HTPC/PCs and 1-2 amps. 3 TV and 1 Projector in 3 different rooms.


Ill like to control it all with a ipad in each of the 3 rooms using IRule.


Here are my questions i hope you guys will help me with.


1. Will the Irule software on the HTPCs turn the them on and off or how is this accomplished?


2. Will i need a itach IP2SL-P for controlling my Pioneer 2020-K or can it be controlled via. LAN just as well? I read somewhere in this tread that the Pioneer might only accept 1 ipad to control it at a time?


3. Can i place 1 iTach IP2IR in my "server room" and connect 4 IRs and send them to 3 TVs and 1 projector screen with mini jack extender cords,


4. the IP2IP has 3 IR mini jack but i can connect 2 to each right?


5. All the TVs are 2011 Samsung SmartTVs with LAN is there any way to control them via LAN so i don't need the IP2IR?


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20471400
> 
> 
> Interesting. Is this difficult to set up? (for a novice) How many simultanious connections is possible this way? Is there any chance of this kind of setup screwing up 2 way com when available? I had desided to change my GC100-12 for several iTach's but if this might work just as good i might do this instead.



It is pretty easy to do, I'll probably write a tutorial for it when I iron out one small hiccup. It is a completely seamless connection, so two way communications won't be affected. I'm having a problem with the initial handshake, I know arno didn't have that with his denon. It tells me that the gateway isn't connected, even though it sends commands and works......


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty easy to do, I'll probably write a tutorial for it when I iron out one small hiccup. It is a completely seamless connection, so two way communications won't be affected. I'm having a problem with the initial handshake, I know arno didn't have that with his denon. It tells me that the gateway isn't connected, even though it sends commands and works......



Thanks for the quick reply. Would one TS16 support more than one gateway this way, say one or two GC100 and/or one or more Denon receivers (or any other gateway) at the same time? I Think i might just order one of these if I can find one cheap.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20471972
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. Would one TS16 support more than one gateway this way, say one or two GC100 and/or one or more Denon receivers (or any other gateway) at the same time? I Think i might just order one of these if I can find one cheap.



On a TS-16 you could do 8 GC-100, you need two ports on the TS for each GC. I got mine on ebay for $35 + shipping, mine had a serial number that ends in 1185,so any model that or newer will work for sure


----------



## NGiovas

This is slightly off topic, but hopefully someone can point me in the right direction. I just purchased iRule from their website (paying via PayPal) and I received a confirmation email, but I am not able to get to a download page. If I click on the link in the email it asks me to log in using my google account (which is the same email I paid with), but when I enter the info it just loops back to the "click here to buy" page. I seem to be stuck in a loop. There are no errors or anything on the page.


I sent suppot a note, but I imagine it may take them a day or two to respond.


Nick


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is slightly off topic, but hopefully someone can point me in the right direction. I just purchased iRule from their website (paying via PayPal) and I received a confirmation email, but I am not able to get to a download page. If I click on the link in the email it asks me to log in using my google account (which is the same email I paid with), but when I enter the info it just loops back to the "click here to buy" page. I seem to be stuck in a loop. There are no errors or anything on the page.
> 
> 
> I sent suppot a note, but I imagine it may take them a day or two to respond.
> 
> 
> Nick



There is nothing to download. Just login to the irulebuilder page and you construct your pages online there.


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/20472396
> 
> 
> There is nothing to download. Just login to the irulebuilder page and you construct your pages online there.



I can't even do that. I click on "iRule Builder" on the right and then click on "visit iRule Builder now" and it takes me to the "buy now" page which takes me through the Google login loop.


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even do that. I click on "iRule Builder" on the right and then click on "visit iRule Builder now" and it takes me to the "buy now" page which takes me through the Google login loop.



Try going to builder.iruleathome.com. Does that work?


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/20472412
> 
> 
> Try going to builder.iruleathome.com. Does that work?



That is the link I was going to. Here is a picture of the page I get when clicking on the link. If I click on "buy now" it just takes me to the google login page which loops back to this page.


Thanks for trying to help out. It looks like I was going to the right link. There may just be an issue with the site. I was looking forward to using this, but I guess I will need to wait until I can contact them.


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That is the link I was going to. Here is a picture of the page I get when clicking on the link. If I click on "buy now" it just takes me to the google login page which loops back to this page.
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying to help out. It looks like I was going to the right link. There may just be an issue with the site. I was looking forward to using this, but I guess I will need to wait until I can contact them.



Maybe they have to wait for your payment to go through. If you paid with paypal and are using a credit card through paypal there can be a delay...


----------



## 230-SEAN

Does anyone know if overlapping cells will create an issue with button functionality? Some of my layouts have buttons that are close together, where when you click on them in the builder you can see that the green box around the button image overlaps another, but the button images don't overlap. Will it be a problem that the green sections overlap each other? Thanks!


-Sean


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/20472445
> 
> 
> Maybe they have to wait for your payment to go through. If you paid with paypal and are using a credit card through paypal there can be a delay...



Well, problem solved. iRule's exceptional customer service got back with me on Sunday. My account ended up in some sort of loop with the demo expiring (but I never installed/used it so I didn't know). Outstanding support. Thanks iRule.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freak1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a remote controll solution for sometimes now. I found this thread a few weeks ago and started reading on irule homepage and a little here in this tread.
> 
> 
> So it looks like it might be just what I'm looking for. But there are a few things i like to get straight before i get any further.
> 
> 
> First here is the setup I'm in the middle of making.
> 
> 
> A "server room" with my NAS server and 4 HTPC/PCs and 1-2 amps. 3 TV and 1 Projector in 3 different rooms.
> 
> 
> Ill like to control it all with a ipad in each of the 3 rooms using IRule.
> 
> 
> Here are my questions i hope you guys will help me with.
> 
> 
> 1. Will the Irule software on the HTPCs turn the them on and off or how is this accomplished?
> 
> 
> 2. Will i need a itach IP2SL-P for controlling my Pioneer 2020-K or can it be controlled via. LAN just as well? I read somewhere in this tread that the Pioneer might only accept 1 ipad to control it at a time?
> 
> 
> 3. Can i place 1 iTach IP2IR in my "server room" and connect 4 IRs and send them to 3 TVs and 1 projector screen with mini jack extender cords,
> 
> 
> 4. the IP2IP has 3 IR mini jack but i can connect 2 to each right?
> 
> 
> 5. All the TVs are 2011 Samsung SmartTVs with LAN is there any way to control them via LAN so i don't need the IP2IR?



1. Yes you will have to use wake on LAN which is built in but you might want to simplify your life and leave them on. I have always had issues with trying to wake sleeping pcs. 4 is a lot of power to waste though.

2. Dont know

3. Yes. You just have to run wires to each tv. Might need to amplify the signal.

4. Yes with dual headed blinker thingies.

5. Don't think so. Samsung stupidly have not released the protocol they use. I think you could figure it out with wires ark but that is a lot of work and you might need ir to turn them on anyway. Should have thought about control before you laid out he big bucks


----------



## lloydus

Is irule just itai? Seems like it would have to be for this product to make money at only $50 a pop and lots of the little things not being done:

- website looks amateurish

- user forum at avsforum

- no sorting of user image fields

- new layouts/button sets very infrequent

- no online image processing tool to modify the provided images

- no pre laid out pages with auto button and command linking to devices


Soooo much to do to take this product out of the hobby realm.


----------



## NGiovas

I now have iRule loaded and have started playing around with the builder. My first task/test was to attempt to control a Directv box via my home network. I created a new panel and portrait page in the builder. I then loaded the device controls for "Directv Satellite STB H and HR Series All Models Address 1". I created a page with the basic buttons (ch up, ch down, stop, play, pause, menu, info) and dragged the appropriate commands from the device listing.


I then attempted to connect to the box via both "network" and "http". For network I set the static IP of my directv box along with the port from the box. I was able to connect, but when I send a command it doesn't work and I see the arrows in the bottom left corner of the screen are red. I assume that I can't use "network"?


I then tried http and used the format "ip:8080" and was again able to connect to the box. Now the arrows in the bottom left corner are green when I hit a button, but nothing happens.


Am I doing something wrong? Can I use the network connection, or does it need to be http? Should I be using the user provided Directv commands for "http"? I just assumed I could use the iRule provided commands.


Another quick note - I do have whole house DVR configured and working and I have tested two DRVs with the same results.


Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas* /forum/post/20473536
> 
> 
> I now have iRule loaded and have started playing around with the builder. My first task/test was to attempt to control a Directv box via my home network. I created a new panel and portrait page in the builder. I then loaded the device controls for "Directv Satellite STB H and HR Series All Models Address 1". I created a page with the basic buttons (ch up, ch down, stop, play, pause, menu, info) and dragged the appropriate commands from the device listing.
> 
> 
> I then attempted to connect to the box via both "network" and "http". For network I set the static IP of my directv box along with the port from the box. I was able to connect, but when I send a command it doesn't work and I see the arrows in the bottom left corner of the screen are red. I assume that I can't use "network"?
> 
> 
> I then tried http and used the format "ip:8080" and was again able to connect to the box. Now the arrows in the bottom left corner are green when I hit a button, but nothing happens.
> 
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? Can I use the network connection, or does it need to be http? Should I be using the user provided Directv commands for "http"? I just assumed I could use the iRule provided commands.
> 
> 
> Another quick note - I do have whole house DVR configured and working and I have tested two DRVs with the same results.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



After reading my post, I am guessing the "address 1" commands provided by iRule are the IR commands, not network. I am going to try the user provided commands for http and see what happens.


...EDIT...

Yep, that worked. Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## DA INFERNO

Ok, I'm looking at iRule very serious to control my whole house. Of course this is the part I say "I have a few questions first" (I do) I have some money already into z-wave. (front door lock, thermostat, lights, and plugs.) I have already read on here that some suggest to get Micasaverde. (GOOD NEWS I already have it, V2 UI4 1.245)


Now for my question where in iRule and where in iVera do I go so they talk to each other?

What do I need?

How do I do it?

Does it work?

Does anyone on here have z-wave or zigbee or other locks that they are controlling with iRule?

What thermostats are ppl using?

Should I dump it all for Lutron? (I have Levinton now and are very happy with them)

If I dump z-wave what locks can I use?

Sorry for all the dumb and simple questions, but I'm just want to make sure before I start investing in more things.


Thank you.


----------



## Freak1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20472950
> 
> 
> 1. Yes you will have to use wake on LAN which is built in but you might want to simplify your life and leave them on. I have always had issues with trying to wake sleeping pcs. 4 is a lot of power to waste though.
> 
> 2. Dont know
> 
> 3. Yes. You just have to run wires to each tv. Might need to amplify the signal.
> 
> 4. Yes with dual headed blinker thingies.
> 
> 5. Don't think so. Samsung stupidly have not released the protocol they use. I think you could figure it out with wires ark but that is a lot of work and you might need ir to turn them on anyway. Should have thought about control before you laid out he big bucks



Thank you for your answer.


1. Thanks. I will be looking at alternatives, like these: http://www.simerec.com/PCS-2.html 


2. I hope someone else can help here? "Will i need a itach IP2SL-P for controlling my Pioneer 2020-K or can it be controlled via. LAN just as well? I read somewhere in this tread that the Pioneer might only accept 1 ipad to control it at a time?"


3. Can you link to a device that can amplify the signal?


4. Thanks.


5. Is there a TV brand that it works with?


----------



## barrygordon

If you are trying to amplify an IR signal, get the xantech 791-44 connecting block, the necessary power supply and Global cache cable (all discussed in this thread). That unit will provide 10 outputs that can be run hundreds of feet using 22-24 gauge wire (pairs from a cat5 cable) are adequate and each pair can drive several IR emitters wired in series at the end.

I run global cache GC-100 outputs 70-100 feet or so with no issues. I have not played with the outouts of an iTach.


----------



## Freak1

Thanks barrygordon i looks cool, but I'm not 100% sure


Can you tell me if it will send the same signal to all emitters? For then it will turn on/off all my TV at the same time.


Also without an amplityer how long will be the max for the itach/global cache?


----------



## NGiovas

I just downloaded Steve's steampunk templates into the builder. I was wondering what parameters I need to adjust to get the buttons to align with the background image. Currently the buttons are snapping to the grid and don't line up. I tried changing the grid size, but they still don't seem to line up properly. Is there a way to turn off the "snap to grid" feature?


Nick


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas* /forum/post/20475374
> 
> 
> I just downloaded Steve's steampunk templates into the builder. I was wondering what parameters I need to adjust to get the buttons to align with the background image. Currently the buttons are snapping to the grid and don't line up. I tried changing the grid size, but they still don't seem to line up properly. Is there a way to turn off the "snap to grid" feature?
> 
> 
> Nick



Play with the grid size of the button. IOW, if your button is 4X3, try making it 5X3, and readjust. Do the same thing horizontally and vertically.


----------



## barrygordon

Freak1,


If your TV's are all from the same mfg then there is a good chance that they will all respond to the same IR commands, although some (mfg's) are smart enough to allow you to set a device subcode so that the commands for each TV are different. Sony does that.


Each of the ports of either an iTach or a GC-100 can be seperately addressed so that you can zone the IR if you want to.


I am not sure what the maximum run lengths are but a note asking that to Global cache support will get an answer within 24 hours. I do know that on my my GC-100 I have at least one run that is about 50 feet using a pair of a cat 5 cable and it drives a dual emitter. My iTach in the theater drives through a Xantech amplified connecting black as I needed many IR outputs but they were all in the same zone. I did need a second zone since the theater has 2 DVR's so port 1 of the itach drives the Xantach amplified connecting block as zone 1 and port 2 drives the second DVR as zone 2.


Port 3 of an iTach can be used to drive a blaster. What that really means is that they will put out more power (current is higher, voltage stays the same). For longer runs you could just attach an emnitter to port 3 set up for a blaster. If the signal is too powerful and overloads the components receiver then a resistor can be added to the line to absorb some of the power. That is a trial and error process.


----------



## ekkoville

Question about iRule 2.0 for those using the beta: will the 2-way functionality require substantial button and graphic changes? Just curious if the whole page will need to be redone in order accommodate the feedback.


----------



## raymagnu

I never received any confirmation email from the irulecommunity site and is therefore unable to log in. Anyone know where I could get help with this issue? Is there some support for the forum? Couldn't find something like this on the site.


----------



## DAlba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20476321
> 
> 
> Question about iRule 2.0 for those using the beta: will the 2-way functionality require substantial button and graphic changes? Just curious if the whole page will need to be redone in order accommodate the feedback.



I wish I knew the answer to this as well before I spend too much time designing my pages only to have to shuffle everything around once 2-way is implemented. Some 2-way screenshots would be great!


----------



## Freak1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20476301
> 
> 
> Freak1,
> 
> 
> If your TV's are all from the same mfg then there is a good chance that they will all respond to the same IR commands, although some (mfg's) are smart enough to allow you to set a device subcode so that the commands for each TV are different. Sony does that.
> 
> 
> Each of the ports of either an iTach or a GC-100 can be seperately addressed so that you can zone the IR if you want to.
> 
> 
> I am not sure what the maximum run lengths are but a note asking that to Global cache support will get an answer within 24 hours. I do know that on my my GC-100 I have at least one run that is about 50 feet using a pair of a cat 5 cable and it drives a dual emitter. My iTach in the theater drives through a Xantech amplified connecting black as I needed many IR outputs but they were all in the same zone. I did need a second zone since the theater has 2 DVR's so port 1 of the itach drives the Xantach amplified connecting block as zone 1 and port 2 drives the second DVR as zone 2.
> 
> 
> Port 3 of an iTach can be used to drive a blaster. What that really means is that they will put out more power (current is higher, voltage stays the same). For longer runs you could just attach an emnitter to port 3 set up for a blaster. If the signal is too powerful and overloads the components receiver then a resistor can be added to the line to absorb some of the power. That is a trial and error process.



Thanks again. I have 3 TVs all Samsung. And 1 remote works with them all. I just tried goodle for samsung code change and it seems like I'm not the only one wanting to do this. but its not possible as it seems.


So the Itach or global using 3 zones will be what I'm going for. The longest run will be about 50 feet so i hope it will work fine.


Can i split the signal at the Itach/global box and then run wires to the units as singles? How do you connect it with your cat 5 cables?


It sounds a bit complicated with the blaster, so i hope i can run even the long cables without that or an amplifier.


I was going for the Itech so i also got the learning function but what do you suggest? Also i was thinking about getting 2 IP2SL-P for controlling Pioneer 2020 amp and later for projector. But are there really any benefits over IR?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20476321
> 
> 
> Question about iRule 2.0 for those using the beta: will the 2-way functionality require substantial button and graphic changes? Just curious if the whole page will need to be redone in order accommodate the feedback.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAlba* /forum/post/20477192
> 
> 
> I wish I knew the answer to this as well before I spend too much time designing my pages only to have to shuffle everything around once 2-way is implemented. Some 2-way screenshots would be great!



When feedback is supported, any buttons you have on a page now will continue to work the same way (i.e. without generating feedback). So for sure you'll need to leave room on your pages to display whatever feedback items you want to add later (volume, elapsed time for the movie, etc.). Or you can always make a new page dedicated to displaying feedback.


For feedback displayed as text, you can always put a simple label there now as a place holder while laying out your pages.


----------



## barrygordon

At the current time, with no 2-way communications there is no benefit in iRule for RS232 over IR, assuming that the IR is done properly and is rock solid reliable.


Using the three zones of the iTach (configuring zone 3 as normal as opposed to blaster)should do what you need.


You should be able to split the signal at either end, I generally split it at the emitter end for long runs as in that way the long run is a single pair of wire.


To connect to the cat 5 I just use the bare wire and terminate one end of each pair with a 1/8 mono jack that plugs into the iTach, and the other end with a mono 1/8" plug so I can plug an emitter into it. Just remember polarity counts!. If you have no soldering skills, maybe some HS student or Best buy or Radio shack tech would do it for you at reasonable cost, you suppling all parts.


When I did my sister's installation I did it all in IR (she has the Pioneer 1121-k Receiver). She is very happy with it.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20472971
> 
> 
> Is irule just itai? Seems like it would have to be for this product to make money at only $50 a pop and lots of the little things not being done:
> 
> - website looks amateurish
> 
> - user forum at avsforum
> 
> - no sorting of user image fields
> 
> - new layouts/button sets very infrequent
> 
> - no online image processing tool to modify the provided images
> 
> - no pre laid out pages with auto button and command linking to devices
> 
> 
> Soooo much to do to take this product out of the hobby realm.



Been thinking the same thing for sometime now. Would guess that Itai has a couple of contract programers that have day jobs and that is about it. Barry that post here and over a remote central maybe on contract also. Not sure if he is but he did post that he was asked to be a adviser. See post below

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...dviser#1036646


----------



## barrygordon

So rumors do not get started,


No I am not on contract to Itai. I advise him and assist him on an informal basis. I agreed to hang out at this forum and advise his users as best I can. I respect his confidence and do not discuss matters he considers private or proprietary.


----------



## 230-SEAN

Does anyone know what type of serial db9 cables work with Onkyo receivers and JVC projectors? (will the PC serial printer cables from monoprice work?) Also, for IR it says the gc-100 and iTach devices use 3.5mm stereo jacks, would that mean I should buy stereo cables instead of mono? Additionally, would a 3.5mm splitter (1 male to 2 female) work to add more devices off of an iTach output? Thanks, sorry if these are dumb questions I just want to buy the right stuff the first time.


-Sean


----------



## DAlba

What is the Stream Surfer HD app in the app store? It has the same interface graphics as iRule!
​


----------



## DAlba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20467693
> 
> 
> Should be.
> 
> 
> There may be a menu feature "Power saving" or something like that. My Denon 3800 BD has such and when 'power saving' or whatever it is called is engaged, no serial control when off. So, change the setting and you should be good. Run through your menus, if you still can't find it send me a PM and I'll go through my Denon menus and find it for you.



Thanks! That was it.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20478190
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what type of serial db9 cables work with Onkyo receivers and JVC projectors? (will the PC serial printer cables from monoprice work?) Also, for IR it says the gc-100 and iTach devices use 3.5mm stereo jacks, would that mean I should buy stereo cables instead of mono? Additionally, would a 3.5mm splitter (1 male to 2 female) work to add more devices off of an iTach output? Thanks, sorry if these are dumb questions I just want to buy the right stuff the first time.
> 
> 
> -Sean



RE: DB9, they are probably correct, but if you add two null modem adapters to the order, you will have both of the likely scenarios covered.


search for splitter, in the thread there are several posts on it


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAlba* /forum/post/20478542
> 
> 
> What is the Stream Surfer HD app in the app store? It has the same interface graphics as iRule!
> ​



Whoa - that's crazy. It is exactly like iRule - what gives.


----------



## barrygordon

Sean, The JVC projector manual specifies the pinout on the iT's connector. That in conjunction with the gateway's serial pinout defines the cable type you need. A transmit pin must connect to a receive pin. A ground pin must connect to a ground pin. JVC projectors only use pin's 2,3,5.


Although stereo jacks are used, mono plugs and mono cables are fine for IR work. The stereo cable is relly only needed if you have configured the port as a sensor port not an

IR port.


A splitter cable to two mono cables depends on how it is wired. If it a mono Y cable (mono plug, 2 mono jacks) it will work fine. If it is a stereo plug to 2 mono jacks seperating out the Left and right channels it will not work as a splitter for IR.


----------



## barrygordon

Dalba et. al.,


It seems either they got the graphics from iRule, or from where ever iRule got them. There does not seem to be any discussion on how equipments are set up, what codes are sent, etc. It looks like a piece of vapor ware based upon the information at their site.


----------



## Zellarman

I just took a look myself. The interesting thing is if you google 'stream surfer' it comes back with results that says one of the links was removed, and if you go further, they say it was blocked because of possible copyright infringement, it would be nice to hear what Itai has to say, if he can say anything, but my guess is someone stole his idea and is trying to run with it. I'd hate to think that someone could get away with it by putting the small twist of boats and RV's in there, thus differentiating (or trying to) themselves from "home automation"


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20478789
> 
> 
> I just took a look myself. The interesting thing is if you google 'stream surfer' it comes back with results that says one of the links was removed, and if you go further, they say it was blocked because of possible copyright infringement, it would be nice to hear what Itai has to say, if he can say anything, but my guess is someone stole his idea and is trying to run with it. I'd hate to think that someone could get away with it by putting the small twist of boats and RV's in there, thus differentiating (or trying to) themselves from "home automation"



I downloaded it and put in my irule username and password and it does sync,however it will Not display my rule panels from my iPad. It will display my one iPhone panel.


Dick Morse


----------



## DA INFERNO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DA INFERNO* /forum/post/20473843
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm looking at iRule very serious to control my whole house. Of course this is the part I say "I have a few questions first" (I do) I have some money already into z-wave. (front door lock, thermostat, lights, and plugs.) I have already read on here that some suggest to get Micasaverde. (GOOD NEWS I already have it, V2 UI4 1.245)
> 
> 
> Now for my question where in iRule and where in iVera do I go so they talk to each other?
> 
> What do I need?
> 
> How do I do it?
> 
> Does it work?
> 
> Does anyone on here have z-wave or zigbee or other locks that they are controlling with iRule?
> 
> What thermostats are ppl using?
> 
> Should I dump it all for Lutron? (I have Levinton now and are very happy with them)
> 
> If I dump z-wave what locks can I use?
> 
> Sorry for all the dumb and simple questions, but I'm just want to make sure before I start investing in more things.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Freak1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20477409
> 
> 
> At the current time, with no 2-way communications there is no benefit in iRule for RS232 over IR, assuming that the IR is done properly and is rock solid reliable.
> 
> 
> Using the three zones of the iTach (configuring zone 3 as normal as opposed to blaster)should do what you need.
> 
> 
> You should be able to split the signal at either end, I generally split it at the emitter end for long runs as in that way the long run is a single pair of wire.
> 
> 
> To connect to the cat 5 I just use the bare wire and terminate one end of each pair with a 1/8 mono jack that plugs into the iTach, and the other end with a mono 1/8" plug so I can plug an emitter into it. Just remember polarity counts!. If you have no soldering skills, maybe some HS student or Best buy or Radio shack tech would do it for you at reasonable cost, you suppling all parts.
> 
> 
> When I did my sister's installation I did it all in IR (she has the Pioneer 1121-k Receiver). She is very happy with it.



Thanks again. I can solder no problem. But I'm thinking about a normal jack splitter like Sean is talking about. so i don't make a bad connection.


Here are how I'm planing my setup:


- connected to iTach IP2IR-P

-1 TV in TV room

-2 TV in Bedroom

-3 Amplified 10 Emitter Connecting Block

- Connected to 791-44 Connecting block

-1 TV in Children's room

-2 HTPC 1 + HTPC 2 Dual emitters

-3 HTPC 3 + HTPC 4 Dual emitters

-4 TV in Children's room

-5 Sub in TV room

-6 Sub in living room (Later)

-7 Projector screen in TV room


1x Xantech 10-Emitter IR Ready Kit http://www.smarthome.com/8120R10/Xan...10KITRP/p.aspx 


3x Blink-IR Dual Designer Emitter http://www.smarthome.com/81985/Blink...Emitter/p.aspx 

1x Global Cache IP2IR-P iTach IP to IR with PoE http://www.smarthome.com/81188/Globa...ith-PoE/p.aspx 


2x Global Cache IP2SL-P iTach IP to Serial with PoE http://www.smarthome.com/81187/Globa...ith-PoE/p.aspx 


1x Convert IR Output to a Xantech Distribution Box http://www.smarthome.com/8124/IR-Con...Xantech/p.aspx 

7x Xantech Emitter and IR Sensor Extension Cable http://www.smarthome.com/8186/Xantec...-784-00/p.aspx 


How does that look?


So maybe its worth the RS232 for Irule 2.0 will be available soon?


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20478779
> 
> 
> Dalba et. al.,
> 
> 
> It seems either they got the graphics from iRule, or from where ever iRule got them. There does not seem to be any discussion on how equipments are set up, what codes are sent, etc. It looks like a piece of vapor ware based upon the information at their site.



I could be wrong but I believe forum member ecrabb is the author of the iRule buttons. Maybe he gave them permission to use them?


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20477409
> 
> 
> At the current time, with no 2-way communications there is no benefit in iRule for RS232 over IR, assuming that the IR is done properly and is rock solid reliable.
> 
> suppling all parts.



I disagree.

Have you tried using IR for DirecTV? The macros of let's say three numbers to change channels makes you want to throw your iphone/ipad at the TV screen, while over RS232 it's flawless... But I guess that proves the second part of your quote.


----------



## michaelp2005

I was going to buy an itach on the irule website, but when I click buy now button (either on the side or top of page) it takes me to a completely different website - www.uremote.com.au 


Anyone know what's going on? Has it happened to anyone else?


Michael


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelp2005* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was going to buy an itach on the irule website, but when I click buy now button (either on the side or top of page) it takes me to a completely different website - www.uremote.com.au
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's going on? Has it happened to anyone else?
> 
> 
> Michael



Weird. I just tried it and got redirected to paypal. However, I think there was another guy who experiansed the same thing a few days back. He's post should be back here somewhere.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAlba* /forum/post/20478542
> 
> 
> What is the Stream Surfer HD app in the app store? It has the same interface graphics as iRule!
> ​



Looks like a copyright violation, they won't be around long. Although, I'm curious, how they got past Apple's screening.


----------



## barrygordon

Freak1,


The only issue I see is if you plan to connect all three Outputs of the iTach to a single 791-44. I am not sure that will work. You may need a xantech compbiner which supplies diode isolation. I know you can connect multiple xantech receivers to a connecting block I am just not sure that the iTach can be connected in that manner.


Looks like they (Smarthome) are a good source for what you need at reasonable prices. I generally buy from ASIhome.


ArieS1204. I have no experience with DirectTV STB's, but what you describe is not an issue with the STB's I have. I use no delays between IR patterns and end every channel number sequence with an Enter (Select/OK) command. In theory if the IR patterns are correct you should not need a delay unless the device doing the transmission (iTach, Global Cache-100, USB-UIRT) is chopping down the last off time. I use an iTach in my theater (driven by a PC) and it works perfectly with my STB's


----------



## Freak1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20479410
> 
> 
> Freak1,
> 
> 
> The only issue I see is if you plan to connect all three Outputs of the iTach to a single 791-44. I am not sure that will work. You may need a xantech compbiner which supplies diode isolation. I know you can connect multiple xantech receivers to a connecting block I am just not sure that the iTach can be connected in that manner.
> 
> 
> Looks like they (Smarthome) is a good source for what you need at reasonable prices. I generally buy from ASIhome.



Thats is not how i planed to do it. The itach has 3 outs. I will send directly from 2 of them to 2 TVs and the 3rd i will send to the 791-44 for 1 tv + all the rest.


That way i can split the signal to the 3 TVs. Is it possible life this?


Ill have a look at ASIhome too. I need International shipping as i live in Europe. Maybe ill find a reasonable show inside Europe thou.


----------



## barrygordon

Freak1,


What you are planning to do should work perfectly. It is basically what I do in my Theater, but I only use 2 of the itach outputs as I have a need for only two zones. Your need is for three zones.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20479594
> 
> 
> Freak1,
> 
> 
> What you are planning to do should work perfectly. It is basically what I do in my Theater, but I only use 2 of the itach outputs as I have a need for only two zones. Your need is for three zones.



All my AV equipment, is in a centralized rack under my stairs. From there, I distribute everything to each room of the house.

My biggest issue is I don't want to completely dismantle my current IR system in case people want to use normal IR remotes. I also have Sony TVs at most locations, and they do not accept multiple remote addresses, so I needed to use zones. So I am using a Xantech 795-20 which is a 4-zone amplified connecting block, this allows each me to have 5 zones, 4 distinct zones and a common zone. I attach each output of my GC-100 to a different zone in, using the GC to Xantech cables.

In addition, I am working on hybrid connectors db9 connectors with 1/8" jacks on the side that will carry IR in, IR out and the RS232 to each zone (if the RS232 device uses only 3 wires). Once I complete, I will have RS232 to ever zone (from a Digi Portserver TS-16) and IR in, IR out for each zone, so anyone can use I rule, or a normal IR remote.


I will post some pictures once I get the kinks ironed out


----------



## barrygordon

Project_X, if you use emitters that have transparent cases then IR from a remote aimed at that component will work.


I am confused, since you have multiple sony TV's and they accept Sub codes as part of the device code, why do you need multiple zones?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/20479164
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Have you tried using IR for DirecTV? The macros of let's say three numbers to change channels makes you want to throw your iphone/ipad at the TV screen, while over RS232 it's flawless... But I guess that proves the second part of your quote.



I struggled with IR and Directv for years with Pronto. As a matter of fact, I did throw my remote through my TV! JK.









My Directv DVR is now controlled through ethernet. No more channel macros. They work flawlessly, 100% of the time. What a relief!!!


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DA INFERNO* /forum/post/20473843
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm looking at iRule very serious to control my whole house. Of course this is the part I say "I have a few questions first" (I do) I have some money already into z-wave. (front door lock, thermostat, lights, and plugs.) I have already read on here that some suggest to get Micasaverde. (GOOD NEWS I already have it, V2 UI4 1.245)
> 
> 
> Now for my question where in iRule and where in iVera do I go so they talk to each other?
> 
> What do I need?
> 
> How do I do it?
> 
> Does it work?
> 
> Does anyone on here have z-wave or zigbee or other locks that they are controlling with iRule?
> 
> What thermostats are ppl using?
> 
> Should I dump it all for Lutron? (I have Levinton now and are very happy with them)
> 
> If I dump z-wave what locks can I use?
> 
> Sorry for all the dumb and simple questions, but I'm just want to make sure before I start investing in more things.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



You have everything that you need.


Once you setup your Vera2, just connect to it's built-in web page to add devices and control them. All you need to do is copy/paste the URL's you need as an http device button in iRule. Everything should pretty much work.


If you'd like to drop Z-Wave for something else, I would recommend Insteon by SmartHome. They have a Insteon Door Lock Controller ( http://www.smarthome.com/2458A1/Morn...troller/p.aspx ) that works with a number of RF Door Locks/Dead Bolts ( http://www.smarthome.com/_/Morning_I...r/2xh/nav.aspx ).


But, you should be fine with Z-Wave, Vera2 and iRule.


----------



## ookii B

Installed the GC-100-12 into my setup about two weeks ago, but have been unable to control my Denon 2809. I enabled rs232 control in the Denon menu setup, but no joy controlling in Irule. I have tried all of the loaded commands available in Irule, but no luck. Is there a special trick I'm missing here? Unfortunately, until I upgrade my Denon, I have no ethernet option.


Many thanks in advance!


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20478771
> 
> 
> Sean, The JVC projector manual specifies the pinout on the iT's connector. That in conjunction with the gateway's serial pinout defines the cable type you need. A transmit pin must connect to a receive pin. A ground pin must connect to a ground pin. JVC projectors only use pin's 2,3,5.
> 
> 
> Although stereo jacks are used, mono plugs and mono cables are fine for IR work. The stereo cable is relly only needed if you have configured the port as a sensor port not an
> 
> IR port.
> 
> 
> A splitter cable to two mono cables depends on how it is wired. If it a mono Y cable (mono plug, 2 mono jacks) it will work fine. If it is a stereo plug to 2 mono jacks seperating out the Left and right channels it will not work as a splitter for IR.



Thanks for the response, a few more questions since monoprice only seems to have 3.5mm stereo cables. Will the stereo cables work if not configured as a sensor port? Just as normal for IR direct inputs and as extensions for IR emitters? Also, will a stereo splitter to two stereos work for direct IR and IR emitters? Last, how many times can I split off of one output on an iTach? (can I have a splitter at the iTach, one side goes to a Dual IR emitter and the other side go to another splitter where both sides of that have Dual IR emitters?) Thanks again for the help!


-Sean


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ookii B* /forum/post/20480625
> 
> 
> Installed the GC-100-12 into my setup about two weeks ago, but have been unable to control my Denon 2809. I enabled rs232 control in the Denon menu setup, but no joy controlling in Irule. I have tried all of the loaded commands available in Irule, but no luck. Is there a special trick I'm missing here? Unfortunately, until I upgrade my Denon, I have no ethernet option.
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Make sure you are using RS232 commands from the iRule database. Also, check the data field of each command. Make sure there is **zero** space in the field before the data string. This happens a lot.


----------



## ookii B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20480980
> 
> 
> Make sure you are using RS232 commands from the iRule database. Also, check the data field of each command. Make sure there is **zero** space in the field before the data string. This happens a lot.



Thanks for the quick response mborner. I am definitely using commands from the irule database (specifically the Denon rs232/TCP AV Receiver). Sorry, I'm still on the low end of the Irule learning curve, where exactly is the data field for each command located, I cant seem to find it, let alone any field that I can edit myself.


Thanks again!


**scratch that, I found it, but there aren't any spaces**


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ookii B* /forum/post/20481313
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response mborner. I am definitely using commands from the irule database (specifically the Denon rs232/TCP AV Receiver). Sorry, I'm still on the low end of the Irule learning curve, where exactly is the data field for each command located, I cant seem to find it, let alone any field that I can edit myself.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> **scratch that, I found it, but there aren't any spaces**



Have you added the Denon as a network device in iRule? Also, you'll need to consult the Denon documentation for RS232 control settings. You'll need such information as port number, baud rate, bit length, parity, and flow control. This information would be entered in your GC's setup page.


----------



## barrygordon

230-sean,


Thanks for the response, a few more questions since monoprice only seems to have 3.5mm stereo cables. Will the stereo cables work if not configured as a sensor port? Just as normal for IR direct inputs and as extensions for IR emitters? Yes, should not be an issue



Also, will a stereo splitter to two stereos work for direct IR and IR emitters? It depends on how the cable is wired. If it a true Y cable that is, Tip on the plug goes to tip on each jack, ring on the plug goes to ring on each jack, sleeve on the plug goes to sleve on each jack; then the answer is yes it will work. If its a stereo signal splitter where the plug's tip is connected to one jack's tip, the plug's ring is connected to the other jack's tip and all sleeve's are connected together it will not work.


Last, how many times can I split off of one output on an iTach? (can I have a splitter at the iTach, one side goes to a Dual IR emitter and the other side go to another splitter where both sides of that have Dual IR emitters?) That would be a 6 way split, and a combination of serial and parallel connections. I know a 2-way split (dual emitter is fine). I suspect 3 or 4 single emitters wired in series might work. If I had to do what you propose, I would change the iTach port (#3) to blaster mode to get more current out


----------



## ookii B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20481468
> 
> 
> Have you added the Denon as a network device in iRule? Also, you'll need to consult the Denon documentation for RS232 control settings. You'll need such information as port number, baud rate, bit length, parity, and flow control. This information would be entered in your GC's setup page.



Denon has been added as a network device in Irule, to the appropriate serial port. I have not done any of the other stuff you mentioned though. Just did a search through the owner's manual, but nothing detailing those parameters for the RS232. Guess I'll have to try Denon support?


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ookii B* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Denon has been added as a network device in Irule, to the appropriate serial port. I have not done any of the other stuff you mentioned though. Just did a search through the owner's manual, but nothing detailing those parameters for the RS232. Guess I'll have to try Denon support?



Make sure you use a strait cable (rs232), that was one of my rookie mistakes.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ookii B* /forum/post/20480625
> 
> 
> Installed the GC-100-12 into my setup about two weeks ago, but have been unable to control my Denon 2809. I enabled rs232 control in the menu setup, but no joy controlling in Irule. I have tried all of the loaded commands available in Irule, but no luck. Is there a special trick I'm missing here? Unfortunately, until I upgrade my Denon, I have no ethernet option.
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



From looking at the manual for both the GC-100-12 ( http://www.globalcache.com/files/doc...12_distrib.pdf ) and Denon ( http://www.d-mpro.com/users/getdownl...DownloadID=449 ) you need a straight through cable with just pins 2-2, 3-3 and 5-5. You will need to setup the port on the GC-100-12 (Using the built-in web page) to 9600 Baud, 8 bits, 1 stop, no parity. You also need to know the IP address of the GC-100-12 and the port number for the serial port you wish to use.


At this point you should download the iTest application and try sending commands. Once you get that going, introduce iRule and you should be away.


----------



## Freak1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20479594
> 
> 
> Freak1,
> 
> 
> What you are planning to do should work perfectly. It is basically what I do in my Theater, but I only use 2 of the itach outputs as I have a need for only two zones. Your need is for three zones.



Great. Thanks allot for your help. I will get my Ipad one of the next days that i can start testing and learning with my HTPC and Irule.


Can a unit like my Pioneer 2020-k be controlled via the rs232 from a PCs rs232 port, so i don't have to buy the itach?


----------



## ookii B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20481688
> 
> 
> From looking at the manual for both the GC-100-12 ( http://www.globalcache.com/files/doc...12_distrib.pdf ) and Denon ( http://www.d-mpro.com/users/getdownl...DownloadID=449 ) you need a straight through cable with just pins 2-2, 3-3 and 5-5. You will need to setup the port on the GC-100-12 (Using the built-in web page) to 9600 Baud, 8 bits, 1 stop, no parity. You also need to know the IP address of the GC-100-12 and the port number for the serial port you wish to use.
> 
> 
> At this point you should download the iTest application and try sending commands. Once you get that going, introduce iRule and you should be away.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20481667
> 
> 
> Make sure you use a strait cable (rs232), that was one of my rookie mistakes.



Ah, excellent! Thanks for the links! at work right now but will definitely proceed accordingly. My only concern right now is the serial cable itself. I'm using this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001JHVJKI , but I can't tell if this falls under the 'straight through' category.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ookii B* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, excellent! Thanks for the links! at work right now but will definitely proceed accordingly. My only concern right now is the serial cable itself. I'm using this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001JHVJKI , but I can't tell if this falls under the 'straight through' category.



The cable looks correct. If you have other equipment with rs232 you could troubleshoot. That's how I figured it out.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orthoboy* /forum/post/20468886
> 
> 
> Okay, so I changed the port to 23, changed the IP address to that found in the settings of my receiver, and used the codes from Denon Receiver Serial/TCP. I did a test by checking the volume up, but still no response. I know the receiver is connected to the PC because I can connect to Panodra. What am I doing wrong?



Make sure you have set up a network gateway, not an http gateway.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas* /forum/post/20475374
> 
> 
> I just downloaded Steve's steampunk templates into the builder. I was wondering what parameters I need to adjust to get the buttons to align with the background image. Currently the buttons are snapping to the grid and don't line up. I tried changing the grid size, but they still don't seem to line up properly. Is there a way to turn off the "snap to grid" feature?
> 
> 
> Nick



I just answered your PM on the same subject, but I thought I'd also post my answer here.


The answer depends on whether you are using the backgrounds for the iPhone version or the iPad version. I've left detailed messages in this thread for each. At the top of the thread you'll see the search thread box. If you do an advanced search you can limit your search to posts by a particular member.


The grid for the iPad landscape pages is 31 rows by 51 columns. One of the things you may have to do is resize the number of cells a button takes up. The buttons on the right are all 5 cells wide, so they line up on center top to bottom. A few buttons (right and left arrows, top menu and popup menu in the examples I've shown) were resized to three cells wide, but most of the rest are 4 cells wide.


The grid for my iPhone portrait pages is 18 rows by 16 columns. Search the thread for rows and columns and you'll find detailed posts for button placement for the iPhone backgrounds. Here is a link.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20479799
> 
> 
> Project_X, if you use emitters that have transparent cases then IR from a remote aimed at that component will work.
> 
> 
> I am confused, since you have multiple sony TV's and they accept Sub codes as part of the device code, why do you need multiple zones?





Barry,

I can't find any documentation on doing this with any of my Sonys. Can you point me in the right direction?


Thanks,

Rob


----------



## barrygordon

Freak1,


I am pretty sure RS232 is implemented. IP control is also implemented and is actually easier than RS232 control.


----------



## t_heinrich

Hello,


I often miss a couple of hardware buttons (e.g. for volume or changing the channel).

My idea was if perhaps somebody already tried to combine a iPad josystick http://tenonedesign.com/fling.php with iRule!?


For me this joystick doesn't look very beautiful, but perhaps it is a good start.


What do you think about it?


Cheers Thomas


----------



## barrygordon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20481984
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> I can't find any documentation on doing this with any of my Sonys. Can you point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob



It was in your original post that you stated that the Sony TV's had subcodes. My research indicates that is not the case, the TV device code is 1 in a 13 bit protocol.


However the more modern Sony TV's may have subcodes to allow more TV sets in the same room, I just have not seen any documentation on that.


The VCR's DVD players all do seem to have subcodes to allow multiple units in the same room.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20482103
> 
> 
> It was in your original post that you stated that the Sony TV's had subcodes. My research indicates that is not the case, the TV device code is 1 in a 13 bit protocol.
> 
> 
> However the more modern Sony TV's may have subcodes to allow more TV sets in the same room, I just have not seen any documentation on that.
> 
> 
> The VCR's DVD players all do seem to have subcodes to allow multiple units in the same room.



That's what happens when I write "do accept" instead of "do not accept". : )

My tvs do not accept multiple addresses, so i'am forced to use zones.....


----------



## ookii B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20481894
> 
> 
> The cable looks correct. If you have other equipment with rs232 you could troubleshoot. That's how I figured it out.



Thank you all for your help! Finally got it all working...adjusted the baud rate, etc. and switched out the cable to the one I linked to earlier, working perfectly.


----------



## dlynch34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that I missed this information, even though I regularly read this thread kind of proves my point, I would say. This thread is becoming too chaotic.
> 
> 
> I don't understand how the website could be considered unimportant. How about attracting new users? Having a decent website is extremely important if you want people to trust your product.
> 
> 
> As to the widgets, sure you can exit the app and open another. But it would be 'fun', which is important as it simply adds to the pleasure of using the app. It could also help for people who like to have their iPad fixed to the wall as home automation console. Well anyway, it's just a little idea.



Honestly this thread is very useful if you know how to use it. There is a thing in the right hand corner called search comes in very handy. Also google points to specific points in the thread if you have a specific question. The product is awesome with a little patience. If you don't have patience then it's not for you period.


----------



## Freak1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20482003
> 
> 
> Freak1,
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure RS232 is implemented. IP control is also implemented and is actually easier than RS232 control.



My server has a RS232 plug so maybe ill test that very soon. Is the cable i need a M -> F or F -> F nullmodem?


----------



## KimEng

Hello,


Some suggestions/wishes for a future update.



- Ability to connect a link to the last used page in a specific panel instead of a specific page in a specific panel.


- Ability to connect links to gestures.


- Ability to turn off the automatic header (ie the back/panels buttons), or customize their look and function somehow.


- Ability to connect a specific portrait page to a specific landscape page, (gladly across panels for even better control). That way, when having several pages on the same panel, changing the orientation wont result in the "wrong" page being displayed.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KimEng* /forum/post/20484199
> 
> 
> Hello, Some suggestions/wishes for a future update.
> 
> 
> - Ability to connect a link to the last used page in a specific panel instead of a specific page in a specific panel.
> 
> - Ability to connect links to gestures.
> 
> - Ability to turn off the automatic header (ie the back/panels buttons), or customize their look and function somehow.
> 
> - Ability to connect a specific portrait page to a specific landscape page, (gladly across panels for even better control). That way, when having several pages on the same panel, changing the orientation wont result in the "wrong" page being displayed.



* The Back button should take you to the previous page automatically.

* interesting idea to link to a Gesture. I will take a look at this.

* turning off the back/Panels can cause setups that do not have all of the navigation built in to be locked into a Page.

* I like this idea, I will discuss with the devs.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> * The Back button should take you to the previous page automatically.
> 
> * interesting idea to link to a Gesture. I will take a look at this.
> 
> * turning off the back/Panels can cause setups that do not have all of the navigation built in to be locked into a Page.
> 
> * I like this idea, I will discuss with the devs.



Itai, I had questioned earlier about panels in the new update and whether they will need major changes for the feedback portion with RS-232. Does it look like new panels would need to be created in order to allow for feedback?


Erik


----------



## barrygordon

Freak1,


The following is for the pioneer 2010 but I believe is common to all pioneer VSX systems


Cable: RS232C DB9 Male, Crossover


AV Receiver DB9 Pin out

1 Note Pin 1&4&6 are shorted each other.

2 RXD

3 TXD

4 *1

5 GND

6 *1

7 RTS(BUSY)

8 NC

9 NC



Communication

Speed: 9600bps; length: 8; Parity: None; Start bit: 1; Stop bit: 1


Ethernet

Communication port: TCP Port 23


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20484476
> 
> 
> Itai, I had questioned earlier about panels in the new update and whether they will need major changes for the feedback portion with RS-232. Does it look like new panels would need to be created in order to allow for feedback?
> 
> 
> Erik



Great question. The only reason you would need to modify a Panel is if you don't have enough room to place a feedback. You can think of a feedback as a dynamic label that you drag and drop into the interface. As long as you have room to display the feedback you are all set.


The goal is really that you add a feedback to an existing setup, not tear apart the existing UI. On an iPhone interface, many of us may be challenged for space and there you may need to tweak an existing setup.


----------



## DAlba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20484706
> 
> 
> Great question. The only reason you would need to modify a Panel is if you don't have enough room to place a feedback. You can think of a feedback as a dynamic label that you drag and drop into the interface. As long as you have room to display the feedback you are all set.
> 
> 
> The goal is really that you add a feedback to an existing setup, not tear apart the existing UI. On an iPhone interface, many of us may be challenged for space and there you may need to tweak an existing setup.



Should we have multiple rows for feedback?


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Great question. The only reason you would need to modify a Panel is if you don't have enough room to place a feedback. You can think of a feedback as a dynamic label that you drag and drop into the interface. As long as you have room to display the feedback you are all set.
> 
> 
> The goal is really that you add a feedback to an existing setup, not tear apart the existing UI. On an iPhone interface, many of us may be challenged for space and there you may need to tweak an existing setup.



Thanks Itai. I can't wait for the new version to try some RS232 and Ethernet control with feedback.


----------



## 230-SEAN

Itai, is there anyway that the builder can be adjusted to allow a link to remain active after the panel or page name that it was originally linked to has been edited/modified?


-Sean


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20485580
> 
> 
> Itai, is there anyway that the builder can be adjusted to allow a link to remain active after the panel or page name that it was originally linked to has been edited/modified?
> 
> 
> -Sean



I consider this a bug which will be dealt with in the upcoming release. I am sorry for this issue.


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20485743
> 
> 
> I consider this a bug which will be dealt with in the upcoming release. I am sorry for this issue.



No worries, I was thinking that maybe it was something that I was missing. Thanks!


-Sean


----------



## Graham N

Hi guys,


I have just about got my irule build as I want it. There may be a few changes once I have tinkered for a bit with design or commands, but it is just about there apart from two commands I just can't get working.


Help appreciated if anyone has any ideas on a fix. The problem is with my screen. It came with IR and radio remote controls and I am obviously using the IR version. I had no trouble getting the Harmony One to learn the commands but I can only get the itach's to learn the down command. This was probably luck as it took ages to even get a command to register. Eventually I got the down command to work.


I can hardly get the stop and up commands to register at all. Perhaps one in about fifty presses gets a code generated but none of them work. For reference I have had to learn some commands from other remotes with far less hassle. I have tried learning from the Harmony as well as the original remote and put new batteries in. Have also tried various angles and distance apart from standing on my head.


The screen is made by DRH here in the UK so I will see if they have the codes. I was wondering if I posted the down command that I have managed to get working whether it would be any help in identifying the other codes??? Probably not but here it is.


0000 0068 0000 001D 000B 0035 000F 0030 0010 0044 0010 01EC 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0044 0010 0F80


thank you,


Graham


----------



## 230-SEAN

I go through the motions per instructions, then when I run the iHelp it tells me that the IP address is the same as it was in the instructions (which I believe to be the IP address for initial setup and that it should change, right? Otherwise, what is the point of using iHelp if its the same IP as before?) What I'm getting at here is that I can't figure out how to get the WF2IR on my network and running off my ipad. I set it up as Infrastructure, DHCP, my network name, WPA2, my network password, hit save. It then says "Reboot in Progress" and will stay like that for at least 5 minutes (thats as long as I let it sit before thinking I was supposed to disconnect from the WF2IR and log back into my network). It does not look the same as the page shown on the iTach WIFI Tutorial on the GC website. Also, underneath "Reboot in Progress" it says "Your settings were successfully saved.". I have reset it a few different times and followed the instructions over and over. Any help or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks guys!


-Sean


If it helps, I have a linksys router.


----------



## NGiovas

I am currently using iRule to control my Directv box via http. I have the basic controls working including digit keypad, but when I use the http commands to go directly to a channel, it doesn't do anything. I have tried "http all channels" and "http all channels (2)" with no success. I assume you just drag the network code for the correct channel number to the button like any other command.


Does anyone have any suggestions on what to check?


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20487402
> 
> 
> I go through the motions per instructions, then when I run the iHelp it tells me that the IP address is the same as it was in the instructions (which I believe to be the IP address for initial setup and that it should change, right? Otherwise, what is the point of using iHelp if its the same IP as before?) What I'm getting at here is that I can't figure out how to get the WF2IR on my network and running off my ipad. I set it up as Infrastructure, DHCP, my network name, WPA2, my network password, hit save. It then says "Reboot in Progress" and will stay like that for at least 5 minutes (thats as long as I let it sit before thinking I was supposed to disconnect from the WF2IR and log back into my network). It does not look the same as the page shown on the iTach WIFI Tutorial on the GC website. Also, underneath "Reboot in Progress" it says "Changes were saved successfully". I have reset it a few different times and followed the instructions over and over. Any help or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> -Sean
> 
> 
> If it helps, I have a linksys router.



I have the same problem with my itach serial. Much more confusing than the GC 100 setup. Be interested to see your replies. I am using airport extreme.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas* /forum/post/20487431
> 
> 
> I am currently using iRule to control my Directv box via http. I have the basic controls working including digit keypad, but when I use the http commands to go directly to a channel, it doesn't do anything. I have tried "http all channels" and "http all channels (2)" with no success. I assume you just drag the network code for the correct channel number to the button like any other command.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on what to check?



Did you assign both devices (HTTP commands, HTTP channels) to the same gateway on your iPod/iPad? This would be my first guess and a simple mistake.


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/20488154
> 
> 
> Did you assign both devices (HTTP commands, HTTP channels) to the same gateway on your iPod/iPad? This would be my first guess and a simple mistake.



Thanks. I did not assign both devices. It did not click that they are both separate devices since I was dealing with the same Directv box, but that makes sense. I will give it a try later today.


----------



## vwpower44

Itai,


I don't know if this has been discussed or not, but it would also be nice if we could right click on the image libraries and sort them alphabetically. Or if they were just automatically sort by alpha, it would make using your own library much easier. Keep up the good work...I love the app!


Mike


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20487402
> 
> 
> I go through the motions per instructions, then when I run the iHelp it tells me that the IP address is the same as it was in the instructions (which I believe to be the IP address for initial setup and that it should change, right? Otherwise, what is the point of using iHelp if its the same IP as before?) What I'm getting at here is that I can't figure out how to get the WF2IR on my network and running off my ipad. I set it up as Infrastructure, DHCP, my network name, WPA2, my network password, hit save. It then says "Reboot in Progress" and will stay like that for at least 5 minutes (thats as long as I let it sit before thinking I was supposed to disconnect from the WF2IR and log back into my network). It does not look the same as the page shown on the iTach WIFI Tutorial on the GC website. Also, underneath "Reboot in Progress" it says "Your settings were successfully saved.". I have reset it a few different times and followed the instructions over and over. Any help or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> -Sean
> 
> 
> If it helps, I have a linksys router.



If you are having an issue getting the iTach on the network it may be due to the password you are using. I know of a user that had a long password that he simplified to a shorter one (both were WPA2 and that fixed the issue). Also, maybe there are characters that it does not like.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vwpower44* /forum/post/20489029
> 
> 
> Itai,
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been discussed or not, but it would also be nice if we could right click on the image libraries and sort them alphabetically. Or if they were just automatically sort by alpha, it would make using your own library much easier. Keep up the good work...I love the app!
> 
> 
> Mike



A while back we were asked by some users to allow the changing of the order for image libraries which has been added with the use of the arrows or Page Up/Down shortcuts.


----------



## project_x

Itai, did you look into the initial handshake whe iRule connects to the gateway. If you recall, I'm using the TCP client/server feature with a serial loopback. iRule says there is no connection to the gateway, however the commands all work to my DVR, even with the red gateway in the corner. Does irule use the "beacon" of the gc-100 to find the gateway, I think it uses a different port.


Thanks,

Rob


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20489135
> 
> 
> Itai, did you look into the initial handshake whe iRule connects to the gateway. If you recall, I'm using the TCP client/server feature with a serial loopback. iRule says there is no connection to the gateway, however the commands all work to my DVR, even with the red gateway in the corner. Does irule use the "beacon" of the gc-100 to find the gateway, I think it uses a different port.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob



The beacon is used when the iRule is trying to locate the Gateway. I believe the beacon is using the UDP broadcast across multiple subnets which is different than the control ports over TCP.


How are you controlling the DVR: serial or IR from the GC-100?


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20489270
> 
> 
> The beacon is used when the iRule is trying to locate the Gateway. I believe the beacon is using the UDP broadcast across multiple subnets which is different than the control ports over TCP.
> 
> 
> How are you controlling the DVR: serial or IR from the GC-100?



IR


is there a way to stop irule from looking for the gateway (put a tick box in the gateway setup page to ignore that part?) using the beacon?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20489336
> 
> 
> IR
> 
> 
> is there a way to stop irule from looking for the gateway (put a tick box in the gateway setup page to ignore that part?) using the beacon?



Just to clarify the setup:

iRule connects via IP to the Digi server

Digi server serial connection connects to GC-100 serial port

GC-100 IR to device.


Is this correct


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20489377
> 
> 
> Just to clarify the setup:
> 
> iRule connects via IP to the Digi server
> 
> Digi server serial connection connects to GC-100 serial port
> 
> GC-100 IR to device.
> 
> 
> Is this correct



The Digi portserver(192.168.1.73) is set to forward all commands on tcp port 4998 out serial port 1.

Serial port 1 is connected to Serial port 2 with a crossover cable.

Port 2 is connected via TCP to the GC-100 (192.168.1.71). All messages returned from the GC-100 come back through the serial ports, and out the IP connection to port 1.


I tell iRule that I have GC-100 connected to 192.168.1.73, I believe it is looking for a beacon related to that address, because the UDP ports aren't passed through the Digi portserver (only the command control port of the GC-100)


iRule says no gateway connection, but sends the IR commands when I press the buttons on the interface.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20489446
> 
> 
> The Digi portserver(192.168.1.73) is set to forward all commands on tcp port 4998 out serial port 1.
> 
> Serial port 1 is connected to Serial port 2 with a crossover cable.
> 
> Port 2 is connected via TCP to the GC-100 (192.168.1.71). All messages returned from the GC-100 come back through the serial ports, and out the IP connection to port 1.
> 
> 
> I tell iRule that I have GC-100 connected to 192.168.1.73, I believe it is looking for a beacon related to that address, because the UDP ports aren't passed through the Digi portserver (only the command control port of the GC-100)
> 
> 
> iRule says no gateway connection, but sends the IR commands when I press the buttons on the interface.



The serial commands are sent to a GC-100 on ports 4999 (serial port1) and 5000 (serial port 2). can you make the change and see what happens.


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20489063
> 
> 
> If you are having an issue getting the iTach on the network it may be due to the password you are using. I know of a user that had a long password that he simplified to a shorter one (both were WPA2 and that fixed the issue). Also, maybe there are characters that it does not like.



Thanks, I will try changing the password. Also, can you confirm that once the WF2IR is connected to my network that the iHelp should locate it and its IP Address will in fact be different than the " http://169.254.1.70 "?


Another thing that has happend after trying several times is that sometimes after putting all the info in and getting the reboot message the power LED will blink (yet I still can't get it on the network) and somtimes after starting over and putting the info in and getting the reboot message the power LED will stay on.


If it is connected to my network, should it still be a viewable local network or should it no longer be listed?


If the power LED is blinking, its no longer listed as a local network, but the iHelp can't find it what does that mean?


If the power LED is blinking, its no longer listed as a local network and the iHelp can find it but lists its IP as "http:/169.254.1.70" what does that mean?


If the power LED is blinking, its no longer listed as a local network and the iHelp can find it but lists its IP as "http:/169.254.1.70", I right click and choose "configure" sometimes the setup page will load but mainly I get a page not found type response, would this mean the WF2IR isn't connected to any network?


When the WF2IR is reset, does that completely start it over?


After resetting it and using a PC, I am unable to choose Infrastructure and put all that info in, the "network page" only offers to "enable lock" or "enable DHCP" and to save the change.


After resetting it and using a Mac, I am able to choose Infrastructure, then the options to "enable lock", "enable DHCP", IP, mask, security, ssid, password, and save appear. I type in my network name, choose WPA2, enter my password, and when I click "enable DHCP" mask dissapears (I guess that is normal) and then save. The WF2IR lights flash and what not, the page tells me reboot in progress, but I have never seen anything that said the reboot is complete (should I see this?) after a while I just disconnect from the iTach's network and log back into mine. Again, everytime the iHelp has found the WF2IR after doing these steps it shows the IP Address as " http://169.254.1.70 ". Am I missing a step?


Sorry for the long post, just really want to figure this out since I spent about 6 hours yesterday doing this over and over with no luck. Could the unit be bad? Thanks for the help!


-Sean


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20489579
> 
> 
> The serial commands are sent to a GC-100 on ports 4999 (serial port1) and 5000 (serial port 2). can you make the change and see what happens.



There is no serial connection to the GC-100, only IP and IR.

I basically using a serial connection on the Digi to serve as a TCP bridge beween multiple ipads and the single concurrent connection to the GC-100.


Here is a pic of my setup (sorry for the drawing skills)


----------



## dmorse4765

If your unit is bad then mine is also. My itach works exactly like yours. I believe we are doing something wrong or missing a step. At one time my problem was typing in the GlobalCache xxxxxxxxx. Found out it is case sensitive . Still doesn't solve all the problems you are describing .


Dick Morse


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I recently built a new HTPC and was excited to try out some of the media organizers that my previous machine couldn't handle. I was also wanting to get away from itunes as I had nothing but trouble with it on my old PC. I did like the integration I had using Signal Server though with iRule.


Now, I think I've settled on jRiver Media Center for my music (maybe video down the road too). I am re-ripping all my discs in lossless format as I no longer have space concerns. I really dig the android Gizmo app that streams content to my phone, that was a big reason I went with jriver.


I know Steve Goff who posts here uses jriver and I searched for posts about it in this thread but the mentions of it don't describe exactly how users are controlling it with irule. A device is mentioned but I don't see one listed in the device files of irule or user created in the builder.


Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently built a new HTPC and was excited to try out some of the media organizers that my previous machine couldn't handle. I was also wanting to get away from itunes as I had nothing but trouble with it on my old PC. I did like the integration I had using Signal Server though with iRule.
> 
> 
> Now, I think I've settled on jRiver Media Center for my music (maybe video down the road too). I am re-ripping all my discs in lossless format as I no longer have space concerns. I really dig the android Gizmo app that streams content to my phone, that was a big reason I went with jriver.
> 
> 
> I know Steve Goff who posts here uses jriver and I searched for posts about it in this thread but the mentions of it don't describe exactly how users are controlling it with irule. A device is mentioned but I don't see one listed in the device files of irule or user created in the builder.
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?



I would think use the microsoft cme to open the program but not sure.


----------



## Graham N

Hi, anyone got any ideas re post #8798


thanks,


Graham


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20490050
> 
> 
> I recently built a new HTPC and was excited to try out some of the media organizers that my previous machine couldn't handle. I was also wanting to get away from itunes as I had nothing but trouble with it on my old PC. I did like the integration I had using Signal Server though with iRule.
> 
> 
> Now, I think I've settled on jRiver Media Center for my music (maybe video down the road too). I am re-ripping all my discs in lossless format as I no longer have space concerns. I really dig the android Gizmo app that streams content to my phone, that was a big reason I went with jriver.
> 
> 
> I know Steve Goff who posts here uses jriver and I searched for posts about it in this thread but the mentions of it don't describe exactly how users are controlling it with irule. A device is mentioned but I don't see one listed in the device files of irule or user created in the builder.
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?



I've shared a device called J. River Media Center that controls Media Center over an HTTP Gateway, using port 52199 of the computer (Media Center's default port). It uses WebRemote and MCWS commands to control Media Center in Theater View, and includes a command to switch to Theater View. From within Media Center you can see how MCWS functions work by going to tools, options, media network, MCWS, open with web browser. This opens a web browser on the computer and shows sample MCWS commands. A Google search will give you a complete list of MCWS commands and MCC commands. Make sure that when you look for this in the shared devices that you click on the users tab rather than the iRule tab, since it is a user contributed device.


I just looked and the builder shows that this device is shared, that the name is J. River Media Center, and that the vendor is listed as J. River.


I start J. River Media Center using a StartProcess command in MCE Controller, as detailed in my previous messages in this thread.


Make sure that you have Media Center set up as a DNLA renderer and that the port is set as specified. This is in tools, options, media network, advanced.


----------



## Steve Goff

By the way, you can also control J. River Media Center by embedding a URL for WebRemote in an iRule panel. This gives similar control as Gizmo inside iRule.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20490816
> 
> 
> By the way, you can also control J. River Media Center by embedding a URL for WebRemote in an iRule panel. This gives similar control as Gizmo inside iRule.



Thanks Steve for the replies. I don't know how I missed that device in the builder. I looked several times with different spelling of J.River and media center and didn't find it. But got it first time with your help.


Also, the embedded web page works, but plays the tracks locally on my ipod rather than from the server to my stereo. Is there a way to configure it to play locally with the embedded page while still enabling Gizmo to work remotely?


If not, then I'll go down the other route using the device in the builder. I just like the web control as it gives feedback, shows cover art, etc.


Thanks again.


Seldom


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve for the replies. I don't know how I missed that device in the builder. I looked several times with different spelling of J.River and media center and didn't find it. But got it first time with your help.
> 
> 
> Also, the embedded web page works, but plays the tracks locally on my ipod rather than from the server to my stereo. Is there a way to configure it to play locally with the embedded page while still enabling Gizmo to work remotely?
> 
> 
> If not, then I'll go down the other route using the device in the builder. I just like the web control as it gives feedback, shows cover art, etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Seldom



Yes, you can make WebRemote (not WebPlay) control playback on the computer. I use a combination of the controls in my device and a separate panel for WebRemote.


----------



## Steve Goff

By the way, with the latest version of J. River Media Center you can play back lossless audio files, including multichannel flac, and high def video files with lossless TrueHD and DTS MA audio.


----------



## orthoboy

So I have everything working great with IRule. My only issue is I have Lutron Maestro light switches that work over an RF frequency. How can I get them to work with IRule? Do I need some type of adaptor from Lutron?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20491295
> 
> 
> By the way, with the latest version of J. River Media Center you can play back lossless audio files, including multichannel flac, and high def video files with lossless TrueHD and DTS MA audio.



That's great. Lossless audio for blu ray rips was what was holding me back from going with j.river for movies. heard there were some issues with DTS MA, I'll give it a try though.


I love the interface and the GUI is fantastic for ripping my collection. It is going much faster than I thought.


Thanks for your input and quick responses.


Seldom


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Got confused with webremote and webplay. I got the url for webremote added and it works like a charm. I'll tinker with the device file as I get deeping in to this, but for music in the living room with ease of use for my wife, webremote gets the job done, and seems to work a ton better than signal server did with itunes.


Thanks again Steve.


Seldom


----------



## ookii B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orthoboy* /forum/post/20491424
> 
> 
> So I have everything working great with IRule. My only issue is I have Lutron Maestro light switches that work over an RF frequency. How can I get them to work with IRule? Do I need some type of adaptor from Lutron?



I'll second that...reached out to GC and they have no solution for converting IP commands to RF. However, they did say there are serial to RF solutions out there that I could use, but I have been unsuccessful in tracking one down...


----------



## myfootsmells

Any support for the Onkyo TX-NR709 using IP or RS232? I just picked up this sweet bad boy and would love to be able to use it with iRule.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myfootsmells* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any support for the Onkyo TX-NR709 using IP or RS232? I just picked up this sweet bad boy and would love to be able to use it with iRule.



Both.


----------



## myfootsmells

What is it listed as in the Builder? Am I just not searching correctly


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myfootsmells* /forum/post/20492273
> 
> 
> What is it listed as in the Builder? Am I just not searching correctly



Put Onkyo in the vendor search field. Try the Integra pre/pro TCP multizone or Integra RS232 AV reciever multizone codes. Onkyo and Integra use the same codes.


Cheers,


----------



## dradia

what about http post support in iRule? is it already provided in the recent version and if not, when should it be?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dradia* /forum/post/20493392
> 
> 
> what about http post support in iRule? is it already provided in the recent version and if not, when should it be?



HTTP post is not supported at this time. What device are you trying to control?


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20489687
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will try changing the password. Also, can you confirm that once the WF2IR is connected to my network that the iHelp should locate it and its IP Address will in fact be different than the " http://169.254.1.70 "?
> 
> 
> Another thing that has happend after trying several times is that sometimes after putting all the info in and getting the reboot message the power LED will blink (yet I still can't get it on the network) and somtimes after starting over and putting the info in and getting the reboot message the power LED will stay on.
> 
> 
> If it is connected to my network, should it still be a viewable local network or should it no longer be listed?
> 
> 
> If the power LED is blinking, its no longer listed as a local network, but the iHelp can't find it what does that mean?
> 
> 
> If the power LED is blinking, its no longer listed as a local network and the iHelp can find it but lists its IP as "http:/169.254.1.70" what does that mean?
> 
> 
> If the power LED is blinking, its no longer listed as a local network and the iHelp can find it but lists its IP as "http:/169.254.1.70", I right click and choose "configure" sometimes the setup page will load but mainly I get a page not found type response, would this mean the WF2IR isn't connected to any network?
> 
> 
> When the WF2IR is reset, does that completely start it over?
> 
> 
> After resetting it and using a PC, I am unable to choose Infrastructure and put all that info in, the "network page" only offers to "enable lock" or "enable DHCP" and to save the change.
> 
> 
> After resetting it and using a Mac, I am able to choose Infrastructure, then the options to "enable lock", "enable DHCP", IP, mask, security, ssid, password, and save appear. I type in my network name, choose WPA2, enter my password, and when I click "enable DHCP" mask dissapears (I guess that is normal) and then save. The WF2IR lights flash and what not, the page tells me reboot in progress, but I have never seen anything that said the reboot is complete (should I see this?) after a while I just disconnect from the iTach's network and log back into mine. Again, everytime the iHelp has found the WF2IR after doing these steps it shows the IP Address as " http://169.254.1.70 ". Am I missing a step?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post, just really want to figure this out since I spent about 6 hours yesterday doing this over and over with no luck. Could the unit be bad? Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> -Sean



It sounds like you are doing exactly what I did to get the iTach working on my setup. I suggest you contact GC directly to have them assist since I can't see anything that you are doing incorrectly.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20486728
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I have just about got my irule build as I want it. There may be a few changes once I have tinkered for a bit with design or commands, but it is just about there apart from two commands I just can't get working.
> 
> 
> Help appreciated if anyone has any ideas on a fix. The problem is with my screen. It came with IR and radio remote controls and I am obviously using the IR version. I had no trouble getting the Harmony One to learn the commands but I can only get the itach's to learn the down command. This was probably luck as it took ages to even get a command to register. Eventually I got the down command to work.
> 
> 
> I can hardly get the stop and up commands to register at all. Perhaps one in about fifty presses gets a code generated but none of them work. For reference I have had to learn some commands from other remotes with far less hassle. I have tried learning from the Harmony as well as the original remote and put new batteries in. Have also tried various angles and distance apart from standing on my head.
> 
> 
> The screen is made by DRH here in the UK so I will see if they have the codes. I was wondering if I posted the down command that I have managed to get working whether it would be any help in identifying the other codes??? Probably not but here it is.
> 
> 
> 0000 0068 0000 001D 000B 0035 000F 0030 0010 0044 0010 01EC 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0044 0010 0F80
> 
> 
> thank you,
> 
> 
> Graham



I know some people have had a lot of trouble getting the iTach to learn a command. The main problem being that the learner port is so small and it is very difficult to line up the remote so the iTach can learn the code. I believe that Global Cache has agreed that this could be better.


I have also read in a post here (Or was it somewhere else?) that people have had success with opening up the iTach so the case does not mask the signal. I am fairly sure this was one idea that actually came from Global Cache. You could email them and ask if opening up the case would void your warranty.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20489687
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will try changing the password. Also, can you confirm that once the WF2IR is connected to my network that the iHelp should locate it and its IP Address will in fact be different than the " http://169.254.1.70 "?
> 
> 
> Another thing that has happend after trying several times is that sometimes after putting all the info in and getting the reboot message the power LED will blink (yet I still can't get it on the network) and somtimes after starting over and putting the info in and getting the reboot message the power LED will stay on.
> 
> 
> If it is connected to my network, should it still be a viewable local network or should it no longer be listed?
> 
> 
> If the power LED is blinking, its no longer listed as a local network, but the iHelp can't find it what does that mean?
> 
> 
> If the power LED is blinking, its no longer listed as a local network and the iHelp can find it but lists its IP as "http:/169.254.1.70" what does that mean?
> 
> 
> If the power LED is blinking, its no longer listed as a local network and the iHelp can find it but lists its IP as "http:/169.254.1.70", I right click and choose "configure" sometimes the setup page will load but mainly I get a page not found type response, would this mean the WF2IR isn't connected to any network?
> 
> 
> When the WF2IR is reset, does that completely start it over?
> 
> 
> After resetting it and using a PC, I am unable to choose Infrastructure and put all that info in, the "network page" only offers to "enable lock" or "enable DHCP" and to save the change.
> 
> 
> After resetting it and using a Mac, I am able to choose Infrastructure, then the options to "enable lock", "enable DHCP", IP, mask, security, ssid, password, and save appear. I type in my network name, choose WPA2, enter my password, and when I click "enable DHCP" mask dissapears (I guess that is normal) and then save. The WF2IR lights flash and what not, the page tells me reboot in progress, but I have never seen anything that said the reboot is complete (should I see this?) after a while I just disconnect from the iTach's network and log back into mine. Again, everytime the iHelp has found the WF2IR after doing these steps it shows the IP Address as " http://169.254.1.70 ". Am I missing a step?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post, just really want to figure this out since I spent about 6 hours yesterday doing this over and over with no luck. Could the unit be bad? Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> -Sean



169.254.1.70 is a self set IP address. If the device has been set up to use a DHCP server and subsequently can't find that server then it will self set an IP address.


What you need to do is create your own ad-hoc WIFI network.


First connect to your router and note the IP address range it is using. Let's say, for example, it is using 192.168.2.x. Also take note of the DHCP address range. Say 192.168.2.100 - 192.168.2.150. Pick an address outside this range for the iTach WF2IR. Say 192.168.2.250.


Now for the ad-hoc network. You will need a computer with a WIFI card. The iTach comes from the factory pre-set to 192.168.1.70. Set your computers IP address to 192.168.1.69. Open up a browser and go to http://192.168.1.70 . This should bring up the iTach's configuration page. Set the IP Address to the one you chose above (192.168.2.250). Disable DHCP (You are using a static IP now). Set WPA2 and type in the password for your network. Now save. This will remove the iTach from your ad-hoc network and put it on your routers network.


Change your computer back to its normal IP address (Or set it back to DHCP if that's what it was before). Open up iHelp and Bob should be your auntie.


Note that for all addresses above the subnet mask should be set to 255.255.255.0. If you have different subnet requirements for your network, then that should be used instead.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orthoboy* /forum/post/20491424
> 
> 
> So I have everything working great with IRule. My only issue is I have Lutron Maestro light switches that work over an RF frequency. How can I get them to work with IRule? Do I need some type of adaptor from Lutron?



A Lutron RA-NET-120 should do what you want.


Nope. Looks like you need the RS-232 interface as well with that.


The RA-RS232 is the adapter between Lutron and serial comms. Then you need to add an iTach or GC-100.


What it is, What it does, How to install - http://resi.lutron.com/LinkClick.asp...id=217&mid=679


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I know some people have had a lot of trouble getting the iTach to learn a command. The main problem being that the learner port is so small and it is very difficult to line up the remote so the iTach can learn the code. I believe that Global Cache has agreed that this could be better.
> 
> 
> I have also read in a post here (Or was it somewhere else?) that people have had success with opening up the iTach so the case does not mask the signal. I am fairly sure this was one idea that actually came from Global Cache. You could email them and ask if opening up the case would void your warranty.



Hi Valdhor,


I will contact them and see what they say, I have had quick replies from them previously. The makers of the screen are also looking into the possibility of getting the codes for me .


Thanks for your reply


Graham


----------



## hillkwaj

Just got a digi-16 so that I can solve my problem of only one iPad at a time being able to connect to my Pioneer 1021. Question for those of you using the digi-16 in this fashion: what would the pinouts for the RJ45 to RJ45 serial loop back cable be? Can I get by with a simple 4 pin crossover (rxd, txd, sg, gnd) or do I need a full 8 pin (dtr, dsr, rts, dts)?


----------



## project_x

No the 4 pin crossover will work perfectly fine for that purpose.


----------



## NGiovas

I just got my GC-100-06 today. Plugged it in and had it up and running right away. I am planning to control the following devices in my family room:

Samsung 52" LCD (IR)
Samsung BD-C5500 Bluray (IR)
Directv DVR (http)
Pioneer Elite VSX-45 (rs232)


I have basic commands working for the tv, bluray and directv receiver. I haven't messed with the receiver yet (I need to make up a serial cable). Does anyone know if it is possible to program a command or macro for the Samsung Bluray to have it directly open an application such as Netflix or Vudu? I thought I had read that you can hit the colored buttons, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


Nick


----------



## myfootsmells

Alright the Onkyo TX-NR709 uses Integra Pre/Pro V2 TCP Multizone


----------



## ookii B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20494282
> 
> 
> A Lutron RA-NET-120 should do what you want.
> 
> 
> Nope. Looks like you need the RS-232 interface as well with that.
> 
> 
> The RA-RS232 is the adapter between Lutron and serial comms. Then you need to add an iTach or GC-100.
> 
> 
> What it is, What it does, How to install - http://resi.lutron.com/LinkClick.asp...id=217&mid=679



Isn't this just for integration in the Lutron RadioRA line? Will this work with Lutron Maestro RF devices? The literature all seems to point to RadioRA (significantly more expensive). I too have Lutron Maestro in my setup which I love, but I cannot control each individual light source (two floor lamps, couple of wall switches), they all must be raised and lowered at the same time.


----------



## Jack D

I have a panel with an embedded web page and some buttons with commands below it. I have downloaded this to two of my iPads with no problem. On a third iPad the embedded web page works but the buttons along the bottom do not. I had backed up the gateways and restored them to the third iPad but still the buttons do not work. Any idea what could be the problem? Thx


Also as an FYI I had a question into iRule help that when I navigate away from the panel with the embedded webpage and go back iRule does not query again so the dynamic elements in the embedded web page do not update. They said they were going to get back to me but I have been waiting for a long time for the response. This happens on all of my iPads.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20497306
> 
> 
> I have a panel with an embedded web page and some buttons with commands below it. I have downloaded this to two of my iPads with no problem. On a third iPad the embedded web page works but the buttons along the bottom do not. I had backed up the gateways and restored them to the third iPad but still the buttons do not work. Any idea what could be the problem? Thx
> 
> 
> Also as an FYI I had a question into iRule help that when I navigate away from the panel with the embedded webpage and go back iRule does not query again so the dynamic elements in the embedded web page do not update. They said they were going to get back to me but I have been waiting for a long time for the response. This happens on all of my iPads.



We are working on the refresh of the URL element when you re-enter a Panel/Page for version 2.0.


I am not sure why your iPad would not load the interface correctly while others do. Can you send us a backup to review, maybe we can see something. Also, is there a difference in version of software between devices?


----------



## NGiovas

I finished setting up my family room system last night and am now successfully controlling equipment via IR, rs232 and http. It is great to be able to touch a single button and have all of the equipment instantly turn on and adjust to the correct settings. It was so much simpler to set up than the old Prontos. I am going to continue expanding my setup with more custom icons and pages that will allow me to dive deeper into the control of my equipment.


I had some time to play around this morning and was reading through the HAI protocols trying to figure out how to control my lighting through tcp/ip or serial. Unfortunately, this is going to take some time to figure out due to the encryption and complex message formats. In addition, it looks like the HAI system logs you out after 3 minutes, so you would have to figure out when you need to send the login command again.


In the mean time, I began playing with HAI's Pro Link Protocol, which is a simple ascii protocol that uses plain text messages to control the system. I was able to set it up to control some of the lights around the house. It works flawlessly. The down side is that there is no mechanism to provide feedback, so you don't know the status of a device such as a light. This wouldn't be real useful for devices outside of the current room, but could be used to turn lights on and off in the room you are in, or to do an "all off" for the lights before going to bed.


I'm going to spend some time reading through the documentation, but I'm not sure how much progress I will be able to make on my own.


Now that I have a basic system up and running, I can definitely see the "need" for an iPad







. The additional real estate would be awesome.


Nick


----------



## vwpower44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ookii B* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this just for integration in the Lutron RadioRA line? Will this work with Lutron Maestro RF devices? The literature all seems to point to RadioRA (significantly more expensive). I too have Lutron Maestro in my setup which I love, but I cannot control each individual light source (two floor lamps, couple of wall switches), they all must be raised and lowered at the same time.



Yes the ra-net only receives IP commands and send rf commands to the radio ra switches. If you are looking for good control, scene select, the best tech support available try Lurtron Radio Ra 2....you will not be disappointed. If you are looking for a Cheaper solution look at Aspire from Cooper wiring devices.


Mike


----------



## bucket23

Has anybody been able to use an iTach with IR control for an xbox. I have both the slim and the old xbox but I cannot get them to work.

If anybody has been able to get them to work can you please post what device you used in builder, where you put the IR bud or IR blaster and if you had to do anything special.

Thanks.


----------



## vwpower44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucket23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody been able to use an iTach with IR control for an xbox. I have both the slim and the old xbox but I cannot get them to work.
> 
> If anybody has been able to get them to work can you please post what device you used in builder, where you put the IR bud or IR blaster and if you had to do anything special.
> 
> Thanks.



Try the hex codes found here

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/foru...ote-codes-list 


Mike


----------



## hillkwaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20495441
> 
> 
> No the 4 pin crossover will work perfectly fine for that purpose.



Can one of you using the digi-16 loopback help me with the digi-16 configuration?


I've done the serial loop between ports 1 and 2 and am using the IP of the digi-16 as my gateway in iRule. One question is which port to send to hit the digi port 1. If I've got my base socket set to 2000 then I'm assuming I use network port 2101?


Then how to configure ports 1 and 2? I've been trying terminal type with port 2 set to auto connect to the IP and port of my pioneer receiver. Do the rest of the serial port settings (speed, etc) matter as long as they are the same on both ports? Could somebody just post your complete port 1 and 2 settings?


Appreciate the help


Steve


----------



## Jack D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> We are working on the refresh of the URL element when you re-enter a Panel/Page for version 2.0.
> 
> 
> I am not sure why your iPad would not load the interface correctly while others do. Can you send us a backup to review, maybe we can see something. Also, is there a difference in version of software between devices?



Hi,

Thanks for the response. Not sure how I send you the backup that you requested. Yes all iPads are using the same software version.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the response. Not sure how I send you the backup that you requested. Yes all iPads are using the same software version.



Backup your project in the builder and email that file to customer service. You'll find the backup feature on the left topside in the builder.


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack D* /forum/post/20501204
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the response. Not sure how I send you the backup that you requested. Yes all iPads are using the same software version.



Jack, to send cubesys the backup he is looking for, while on the iRule Builder page, click on "file" in the upper left corner, then select "backup". It will then save a backup up of your files to your computer. That file can just be emailed to cubesys.


This feature is nice if you want to save copies of various configurations you are testing so that you can easily switch back and forth between files (or when you need to send iRule the file for troubleshooting







).


Nick


----------



## Graham N

Hi,


I previously reported that I couldn't get my STOP and UP commands to learn with my itach. irule support has been wonderful, responding 3 or 4 times today. When I told them that my Harmony had learned the commands ok they suggested looking at my Harmony set up. I sent them my Harmony log in details, I think they then looked at my Harmony set up, installed it on one of their own Harmony remotes and learned the commands from that.


They sent me the codes, although the stop command wouldn't put my IR port output light on the UP command worked fine, so I have at least got UP and DOWN working now.


Just pointing out that their customer service has been fantastic


Graham


----------



## bucket23

G'day,

I have tried everything to make my xbox work through an itach.

If anybody has gotten an xbox (slim or old, I have both) working with IR over an iTach, can you please post what device code you used, where you put the IR bud or IR blaster and if you had to do anything special.

Thanks.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20501472
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I previously reported that I couldn't get my STOP and UP commands to learn with my itach. irule support has been wonderful, responding 3 or 4 times today. When I told them that my Harmony had learned the commands ok they suggested looking at my Harmony set up. I sent them my Harmony log in details, I think they then looked at my Harmony set up, installed it on one of their own Harmony remotes and learned the commands from that.
> 
> 
> They sent me the codes, although the stop command wouldn't put my IR port output light on the UP command worked fine, so I have at least got UP and DOWN working now.
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that their customer service has been fantastic
> 
> 
> Graham



Gett'n closer!!


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finished setting up my family room system last night and am now successfully controlling equipment via IR, rs232 and http. It is great to be able to touch a single button and have all of the equipment instantly turn on and adjust to the correct settings. It was so much simpler to set up than the old Prontos. I am going to continue expanding my setup with more custom icons and pages that will allow me to dive deeper into the control of my equipment.
> 
> 
> I had some time to play around this morning and was reading through the HAI protocols trying to figure out how to control my lighting through tcp/ip or serial. Unfortunately, this is going to take some time to figure out due to the encryption and complex message formats. In addition, it looks like the HAI system logs you out after 3 minutes, so you would have to figure out when you need to send the login command again.
> 
> 
> In the mean time, I began playing with HAI's Pro Link Protocol, which is a simple ascii protocol that uses plain text messages to control the system. I was able to set it up to control some of the lights around the house. It works flawlessly. The down side is that there is no mechanism to provide feedback, so you don't know the status of a device such as a light. This wouldn't be real useful for devices outside of the current room, but could be used to turn lights on and off in the room you are in, or to do an "all off" for the lights before going to bed.
> 
> 
> I'm going to spend some time reading through the documentation, but I'm not sure how much progress I will be able to make on my own.
> 
> 
> Now that I have a basic system up and running, I can definitely see the "need" for an iPad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The additional real estate would be awesome.
> 
> 
> Nick



Are you controlling your HAI from iRule? SJ


----------



## mborner

Graham, I ran all of your learned "stop" commands through iConvert and came up with some hex codes. If you want to try them, feel free. I know it's been daunting but you're almost there and I want to see you succeed with this.


stop 1

0000 0067 0000 001A 0010 01F4 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0024 0010 0F0A


stop 2

0000 0067 0000 0016 0010 01F1 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 1408


stop 3

0000 0067 0000 0016 0010 01F1 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0FA6


stop 4

0000 0067 0000 001F 0010 01F1 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0024 0010 01F1 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 1408


stop 5

0000 0067 0000 001A 0010 01F1 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0024 0010 0FA6


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Graham, I ran all of your learned "stop" commands through iConvert and came up with some hex codes. If you want to try them, feel free. I know it's been daunting but you're almost there and I want to see you succeed with this.
> 
> 
> stop 1
> 
> 0000 0067 0000 001A 0010 01F4 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0024 0010 0F0A
> 
> 
> stop 2
> 
> 0000 0067 0000 0016 0010 01F1 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 1408
> 
> 
> stop 3
> 
> 0000 0067 0000 0016 0010 01F1 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0FA6
> 
> 
> stop 4
> 
> 0000 0067 0000 001F 0010 01F1 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0024 0010 01F1 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 1408
> 
> 
> stop 5
> 
> 0000 0067 0000 001A 0010 01F1 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0011 00 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0024 0010 0FA6



Thanks Mike,


I will give these a go tomorrow, oops I mean today. It is 4.30am here and I have just been woken up by my wife who has just slipped and knocked over a whole shelf of Blu Rays. Inconsiderate women could have made sure they all landed on her, might have been quieter ;-)


Cheers,


Graham


EDIT:- well, couldn't get back to sleep after sorting out all the Blu Rays alpahabetically so tested all the codes. Unfortunately none of them worked.


thanks for having another go


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/20502956
> 
> 
> Are you controlling your HAI from iRule? SJ



Yes, I am working on controlling HAI through iRule. Currently I only have it working through their ProLink serial protocol which is very limited, but still will allow for some control. Ultimately I would like to use HAI's tcp/ip protocol to completely control all of my lighting, security and HVAC. It is pretty complex due to the encryption, but I sent a note to the iRule team to see if it is possible.


Are you currently using HAI for any home automation?


Nick


----------



## barrygordon

Graham,


I should have some free time this week. Send me the name of the manufacturer of your screen control device and I will try and assist you. If you have any reference material from them (e.g. a manual) that discusses their IR codes send me that also or point me to it on the web. My eMail address is in my profile (I think), but if not I own the domain "the-gordons.net" and my mailbox is named "barry"


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Graham,
> 
> 
> I should have some free time this week. Send me the name of the manufacturer of your screen control device and I will try and assist you. If you have any reference material from them (e.g. a manual) that discusses their IR codes send me that also or point me to it on the web. My eMail address is in my profile (I think), but if not I own the domain "the-gordons.net" and my mailbox is named "barry"



Hi Barry,


The screen is made by DRH. I contacted them about codes, the guy I spoke to said he will pass my request on to someone else who might be able to help. There are no markings on the remote to help identify it. I haven't got any info on it either. I have already taken up a lot of time from Mike here, 3FG on Remote Central and irule support on Sunday, so I feel guilty about taking up other people's valuable time. If you want to take up the challenge please do, it would be greatly appreciated but I don't want to waste your time.


It would still be nice to get the STOP command working, but I am not too bothered about it now the UP and DOWN commands work.


Thank you for your interest,


Graham


----------



## barrygordon

Graham,


Send me a text file that contains all of the commands that work, and those that don't (Stop), preferably in pronto hex format which is what mborner sent you. I have software to analyze them and I will see what I can figure out. I enjoy challanges.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20504488
> 
> 
> Graham,
> 
> 
> Send me a text file that contains all of the commands that work, and those that don't (Stop), preferably in pronto hex format which is what mborner sent you. I have software to analyze them and I will see what I can figure out. I enjoy challanges.



Hi Barry,


The DOWN command that works is a HEX code that I managed to learn (eventually). The only UP command I have that works is a GC code supplied by irule support. The codes generated by Mike a few posts above for the stop command don't work. I will list what I have got.


Learned DOWN command that works

0000 0068 0000 001D 000B 0035 000F 0030 0010 0044 0010 01EC 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0044 0010 0F80


GC UP command that works, supplied by irule

40000,1,1,16,497,48,17,15,49,16,49,15,49,16,49,15,49,48,16,4 8,17,47,17,16,49,47,17,16,49,15,49,48,17,15,49,16,49,47,17,1 6,49,47,17,16,49,47,17,16,49,15,49,16,68,16,497,48,17,15,49, 16,49,15,49,16,49,15,49,48,17,47,17,48,17,15,49,48,17,15,49, 16,48,48,17,16,48,16,49,47,17,16,49,47,17,16,49,47,17,16,49, 15,49,16,68,16,497,48,17,15,49,16,49,15,49,16,49,15,49,48,17 ,47,17,48,17,15,49,48,17,15,49,16,49,47,17,16,49,15,49,48,17 ,15,49,48,17,15,49,48,17,15,49,16,49,15,68,16,497,48,17,15,5 0,15,49,15,49,16,49,16,48,48,17,47,17,48,17,15,49,48,17,15,4 9,16,49,47,17,16,49,15,49,48,17,15,49,48,4183


Learned STOP command that doesn't work from original remote

0000 0067 0000 001A 0010 01F1 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0030 0030 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0030 0030 0024 0010 0FA6


Learned STOP command that doesn't work from Harmony that I learned from original remote months ago

0000 0067 0000 001A 0010 01F1 0030 0011 000F 0032 000F 0031 0010 0031 000F 0031 0010 0031 002F 0011 0030 0011 002F 0011 0010 0031 002F 0011 0010 0031 000F 0031 0030 0011 000F 0031 0010 0031 002F 0011 0010 0031 002F 0011 0010 0031 000F 0031 0010 0031 000F 0031 0030 0024 0010 0FA6


Another learned STOP command that doesn't work from Harmony that I learned from original remote months ago

0000 0067 0000 001A 0010 01F1 002F 0011 0010 0031 000F 0031 0010 0031 000F 0031 0010 0031 002F 0011 0030 0011 002F 0011 0010 0031 002F 0011 0010 0031 000F 0031 0030 0011 000F 0031 0010 0031 002F 0011 0010 0031 002F 0011 0010 0031 000F 0032 000F 0031 0010 0030 0030 0025 000F 0FA6


This is all I have because I deleted a lot of the codes that didn't work. I don't know if they will be of any use but I welcome your offer to have a look,


Thank you,


Graham


----------



## Rickd

I have a request is there a way to link back to a panel after execution of a macro.


Currently it does not look like there is a way but would like to request this feature eg.


power off tv ...delay...power off amp...return to home screen


----------



## barrygordon

Graham,


Here are two sets for your device. The first set has a preamble that was in the "Down" sequence. The second set is missing the preamble and is what I rule sent. In iRules set they have repeated the code several time which should not be necessary if the "Down" Pattern works. I obviously have no way of testing them. If you need them as Global Cache patterns I can probably do that, or make a complete iRule Device file for you.


Try them and let me know how you make out. Try "Down" First. If none of them work, then the only way I will be able to help you is by your sending me the remote. I have special equipment and software for reverse engineering remote controls, but I need the remote.


Set #1


Down

0000 0068 0000 001D 000B 0035 000F 0030 0010 0044 0010 01EC 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0044 0010 0F80


Up

0000 0068 0000 001D 000B 0035 000F 0030 0010 0044 0010 01EC 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0044 0010 0F80


Stop

0000 0068 0000 001D 000B 0035 000F 0030 0010 0044 0010 01EC 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0044 0010 0F80


Set #2


Down

0000 0068 0000 001A 0010 01EC 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0044 0010 0F80


Up

0000 0068 0000 001A 0010 01EC 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0044 0010 0F80


Stop

0000 0068 0000 001A 0010 01EC 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0030 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0030 0044 0010 0F80


----------



## philipisaacson

I am pasting Hex codes from my Pronto to use with the iTach. iRule sends the codes (I see ethernet activity.) but I get no response from the activity indicator on the iTach or the IR emitters. It is as if iRule has not parsed the Hex correctly and is sending invalid strings to the iTach. Is there some subset of pronto codes that irule can correctly send to the iTach?


I know the system is working because I do have some commands that work.


I am using Safari on a Mac and an iPad.


----------



## bucket23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rickd* /forum/post/20505866
> 
> 
> I have a request is there a way to link back to a panel after execution of a macro.
> 
> 
> Currently it does not look like there is a way but would like to request this feature eg.
> 
> 
> power off tv ...delay...power off amp...return to home screen





I do this now. Convert the macro button to a "link" and then link to the panel.

I have a "PS3" button on my home screen. It goes "power on ps3", "change amp input to ps3", "turn projector on". While the macros are being executed the button goes straight to the panel through the link function.


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am working on controlling HAI through iRule. Currently I only have it working through their ProLink serial protocol which is very limited, but still will allow for some control. Ultimately I would like to use HAI's tcp/ip protocol to completely control all of my lighting, security and HVAC. It is pretty complex due to the encryption, but I sent a note to the iRule team to see if it is possible.
> 
> 
> Are you currently using HAI for any home automation?
> 
> 
> Nick



Yes. I have a HAI in our home. Could you give me a simple example of what you are? SJ


----------



## jmcgill

Ngiovas, I also have HAI in my house with UPB lighting and would be interested in hearing more about what you have done.


----------



## KimEng

Spent some hours with the builder and photoshop, and got together a functional and, in my eyes at least, good looking and well working interface. I had some ideas from other interfaces posted in this thread that got me going, so returning the favor in case of it being of help for anyone. Have taken some of my background images and put them into an iPhone mockup of the iRule app to display them.


I'm having all my buttons being part of the background image. Adding transparent little images to the iRule interface instead, sizing and positioning them to fit.



Not displayed is the start page where a room is selected.


livingroom_1.png: start view when my living room has been selected. Selecting an activity siwtch source on the amp and changes iRule page.


livingroom_2.png: general activity control for my living room since all equipment is passed through an amp with hdmi switching.


tv_1.png: stat view for tv. Simple.... Clicking on the "Meny"-button opens up the digital-tv menu control opn the tv, and the screen displayed in tv_popup_nav.png on the remote.


tv_popup_nav.png: up, down, etc. "Avbryt"-button to cancel and return.


tv_2.png: The only page where I use several panels, one for every 4 tv-channel. In the other case, I only use one panel per page. Matter of preference. The areas to the right of the channel icons are embedded url areas which displays current and next tv-program on the same background as displayed in my mockup (since the url object in iRule seemingly cant use a transparent background, I ended up using dual backgrounds there).





Would've liked to work with the entire area, ie not having the automatic header with the panel and back buttons, since I can manage the remote navigation on my own and would've gotten a cleaner interface that way, but good enough as is.


----------



## NGiovas

jmcgill and SJHT,


I currently have a short term solution in place and am discussing a long term solution with cubesys. I can help you set up the short term solution if you would like, but the long term solution may require a couple of changes in iRule. The iRule team has been looking into HAI control and is reviewing this option as a future enhancement to iRule. Watch this thread for updates on this topic.


First, HAI actually has 4 communications protocols:

ProLink ascii protocol (via serial)
OmniLink Protocol (via serial)
UDP Protocol (via ethernet)
tcp/ip Protocol (via ethernet)


ProLink is what I am currently using. I will describe what I did below. OmniLink is a secured serial protocol that takes a bit of effort to configure, but only provides a limited set of functionality. In addition to basic commands, you can also request the status of several items within the system. Because of the limited nature of this protocol, I am not focusing on this solution. UDP communicates via ethernet and is fully encrypted. HAI has since upgraded to tcp/ip which provides a much greater list of functionality including full system status and control. This protocol will also accept user codes to issue certain security commands. tcp/ip is what I am hoping gets implemented within iRule long term.


ProLink is very simple to use. It will require a serial connection to the HAI panel and will also require that you have the Dealer Access software to make changes to your HAI system. Here are the high level steps of how to use this method. Feel free to let me know if you need more detail.

Connect and configure serial interface device (such as Global Cache) to the HAI serial port. You will need an adapter cable to convert the db9 serial cable to the connector on the HAI panel (one came with my panel).
Within the Dealer Access software, configure the serial port you will use for "Pro Link" in the drop down menu.
Within the "Messages" section of the Dealer Access software create a message for each command you would like to issue to the HAI system. For example "hall lights on" (without quotes). I believe you are limited to a maximum of 128 messages for the entire system. Messages must be ascii and no longer than 15 characters.
Within your system program, add a rule to trigger a command when this new message is received. For example, "when message hall lights on then device HALL LIGHTS on". HALL LIGHTS would be a device that you have already integrated into your HAI system such as a zwave light or similar device.
Within iRule create a device called HAI
Under the HAI device, create a Network Code that uses the exact text from your message that you created in the HAI system in the data field (hall lights on).
Create a new button within iRule and associate your HAI command by dragging and dropping it on the button.
Save your iRule configuration and sync with yoru iRule device.
You can now test your new command by simply hitting the button









You can really control anything that you can program within HAI. The downside is that you won't receive any feedback to know if it was successful (although the ProLink protocol will also send out messages as well). In addition to lights, you could send a message that triggered an HVAC command, a security command, etc.

***WARNING*** Using this method to control your HAI system is not secured in any way. A user is not required to enter a code and anyone who has access to the remote or the serial port can issue the commands. This isn't much of an issue for general items like lighting, but could be an issue for security commands. I would use this method with great caution.


Let me know if you need any clarification around these steps. You can get really creative using this method. I have created HAI code to do all kinds of things around the house.


Nick


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KimEng* /forum/post/20507852
> 
> 
> Spent some hours with the builder and photoshop, and got together a functional and, in my eyes at least, good looking and well working interface. I had some ideas from other interfaces posted in this thread that got me going, so returning the favor in case of it being of help for anyone. Have taken some of my background images and put them into an iPhone mockup of the iRule app to display them.
> 
> 
> I'm having all my buttons being part of the background image. Adding transparent little images to the iRule interface instead, sizing and positioning them to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Not displayed is the start page where a room is selected.
> 
> 
> livingroom_1.png: start view when my living room has been selected. Selecting an activity siwtch source on the amp and changes iRule page.
> 
> 
> livingroom_2.png: general activity control for my living room since all equipment is passed through an amp with hdmi switching.
> 
> 
> tv_1.png: stat view for tv. Simple.... Clicking on the "Meny"-button opens up the digital-tv menu control opn the tv, and the screen displayed in tv_popup_nav.png on the remote.
> 
> 
> tv_popup_nav.png: up, down, etc. "Avbryt"-button to cancel and return.
> 
> 
> tv_2.png: The only page where I use several panels, one for every 4 tv-channel. In the other case, I only use one panel per page. Matter of preference. The areas to the right of the channel icons are embedded url areas which displays current and next tv-program on the same background as displayed in my mockup (since the url object in iRule seemingly cant use a transparent background, I ended up using dual backgrounds there).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would've liked to work with the entire area, ie not having the automatic header with the panel and back buttons, since I can manage the remote navigation on my own and would've gotten a cleaner interface that way, but good enough as is.



Excellent work!


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20505949
> 
> 
> Graham,
> 
> 
> Here are two sets for your device. The first set has a preamble that was in the "Down" sequence. The second set is missing the preamble and is what I rule sent. In iRules set they have repeated the code several time which should not be necessary if the "Down" Pattern works. I obviously have no way of testing them. If you need them as Global Cache patterns I can probably do that, or make a complete iRule Device file for you.
> 
> 
> Try them and let me know how you make out. Try "Down" First. If none of them work, then the only way I will be able to help you is by your sending me the remote. I have special equipment and software for reverse engineering remote controls, but I need the remote.



Hi Barry,


You are a genius,


Set 2 does nothing on any command but all three commands work on Set 1, UP, DOWN and STOP all work,


Many thanks for your time and effort,


regards,


Graham


----------



## barrygordon

Yes, I am a genius according to my IQ, but I really am not. I just have been doing IR for a long time so I know a lot about it. Please send me the following (probably better to email me the stuff).


Details on the screen controller (mfg, model)

the iRule device file you are using that works.


I want to update my IRGEN program to include this device and be able to generate an optimal irule device file..


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20508350
> 
> 
> Yes, I am a genius according to my IQ, but I really am not. I just have been doing IR for a long time so I know a lot about it. Please send me the following (probably better to email me the stuff).
> 
> 
> Details on the screen controller (mfg, model)
> 
> the iRule device file you are using that works.
> 
> 
> I want to update my IRGEN program to include this device and be able to generate an optimal irule device file..



Hi Barry,


Regarding the screen controller, there isn't a separate controller. There is a short flat cable (about 4 inches) wiith the IR sensor at the end that plugs into the screen via a six pin plug, similar to the four pin ones on phone handsets, (not an RJ45). I think it is RJ12 or 25? I don't think there are any markings on the screen, I can't see without dimantling my star ceiling because it covers the screen. The remote is totally plain, I will try to attach a picture.


When you say which irule device file I am using, I haven't used one. I just generated a blank device and pasted in the codes.


Let me know if I have misunderstood your questions,


thanks,


Graham


EDIT:- The screen was bought from DRH screens here in the UK


----------



## Graham N























Barry,


Apologies, I have just deleted all my temporary test buttons and the fiinal screen commands didn't work. After adding the test buttons and commands again I realised I had them the wrong way around.


Do you think I can get away with blaming the wife for bringing tea in and distracting me










It is Set 1 and not Set 2 that is working,


Sorry for misinforming you,


Graham


----------



## barrygordon

Just to be clear- It is SET 1 that is working. that is the set where the 4th word in each code is 001D


I will build an iTach network file for that set and wonder if you can find the time (and the wife is elsewhere) if you could try them out for me.


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jmcgill and SJHT,
> 
> 
> I currently have a short term solution in place and am discussing a long term solution with cubesys. I can help you set up the short term solution if you would like, but the long term solution may require a couple of changes in iRule. The iRule team has been looking into HAI control and is reviewing this option as a future enhancement to iRule. Watch this thread for updates on this topic.
> 
> 
> First, HAI actually has 4 communications protocols:
> 
> 
> [*]ProLink ascii protocol (via serial)[*]OmniLink Protocol (via serial)[*]UDP Protocol (via ethernet)[*]tcp/ip Protocol (via ethernet)
> 
> 
> 
> ProLink is what I am currently using. I will describe what I did below. OmniLink is a secured serial protocol that takes a bit of effort to configure, but only provides a limited set of functionality. In addition to basic commands, you can also request the status of several items within the system. Because of the limited nature of this protocol, I am not focusing on this solution. UDP communicates via ethernet and is fully encrypted. HAI has since upgraded to tcp/ip which provides a much greater list of functionality including full system status and control. This protocol will also accept user codes to issue certain security commands. tcp/ip is what I am hoping gets implemented within iRule long term.
> 
> 
> ProLink is very simple to use. It will require a serial connection to the HAI panel and will also require that you have the Dealer Access software to make changes to your HAI system. Here are the high level steps of how to use this method. Feel free to let me know if you need more detail.
> 
> 
> [*]Connect and configure serial interface device (such as Global Cache) to the HAI serial port. You will need an adapter cable to convert the db9 serial cable to the connector on the HAI panel (one came with my panel).[*]Within the Dealer Access software, configure the serial port you will use for "Pro Link" in the drop down menu.[*]Within the "Messages" section of the Dealer Access software create a message for each command you would like to issue to the HAI system. For example "hall lights on" (without quotes). I believe you are limited to a maximum of 128 messages for the entire system. Messages must be ascii and no longer than 15 characters.[*]Within your system program, add a rule to trigger a command when this new message is received. For example, "when message hall lights on then device HALL LIGHTS on". HALL LIGHTS would be a device that you have already integrated into your HAI system such as a zwave light or similar device.[*]Within iRule create a device called HAI[*]Under the HAI device, create a Network Code that uses the exact text from your message that you created in the HAI system in the data field (hall lights on).[*]Create a new button within iRule and associate your HAI command by dragging and dropping it on the button.[*]Save your iRule configuration and sync with yoru iRule device.[*]You can now test your new command by simply hitting the button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really control anything that you can program within HAI. The downside is that you won't receive any feedback to know if it was successful (although the ProLink protocol will also send out messages as well). In addition to lights, you could send a message that triggered an HVAC command, a security command, etc.
> 
> 
> **WARNING** Using this method to control your HAI system is not secured in any way. A user is not required to enter a code and anyone who has access to the remote or the serial port can issue the commands. This isn't much of an issue for general items like lighting, but could be an issue for security commands. I would use this method with great caution.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need any clarification around these steps. You can get really creative using this method. I have created HAI code to do all kinds of things around the house.
> 
> 
> Nick



Thank you so much for outlining in detail what you have done. Sounds like I have a new project. SJ


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/20509392
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for outlining in detail what you have done. Sounds like I have a new project. SJ



It's a good solution for things like dimming lights when starting a movie and you are in the room and it is obvious if it worked (or even if the lights are already down). You can use it for other things like adjusting the temp on a thermostat, but you would have no idea if the thermostat changed without getting up and looking (which defeats the purpose).


The good news is that this method doesn't take much effort and will provide a solution while we wait for a long term solution.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to be clear- It is SET 1 that is working. that is the set where the 4th word in each code is 001D
> 
> 
> I will build an iTach network file for that set and wonder if you can find the time (and the wife is elsewhere) if you could try them out for me.



Hi Barry,


It is indeed set 1 that worked. In my excitement on seeing all three of your commands working (after spending three evenings and most of the weekend trying to do it myself) I thought I originally posted that it was set 2 that worked. It is only on checking here again now that I realised I said set 1 the first time around too. Sorry for being confusing a second time around and to make sure I checked the code and it is indeed the set with the 001D in it


Of course I will try them out for you. Just let me know exactly what you want me to do


Thanks again


Graham


----------



## kukhen

Those of you owning a WF2IR, have you experienced any delay at all (especially compared to the IP2IR if you own one too) or lost connections while using it? Is there anything speaking against getting a WF2IR over a IP2IR?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## barrygordon

Graham,


When I get some time (You fell into a furtuitous abyss when I had some free time) I want to put the proper tables into my IRGen program so that it will build the proper iRule device file for an iTach and allow for its testing outside of iRule. Probably do it this weekend.


Right now I have an automation project wherein I want the buttons on my cars interior mirrors to act as inputs to my home automation system as opposed to the Garage door opener. Right now I use a secure keyfob based device that has 4 buttons. My HA system then determines based on which button was pressed what to do. I am planning to use the Lutron RF visor receiver to do that and have just ordered one (a little pricey IMHO).


----------



## barrygordon

IMHO if you have a good wired network that has WiFi capability (I use Wireless access points, my router has no wireless capability) it makes more sense to just plug an iTach into the network so it is just another TCP/IP based device. I have a WAP in each of three major areas in my home, since it is a large house and its construction is not RF friendly (Concrete and rebar).


In my sister's home which I just finished, there is one ceiling mounted WAP (Router has no wi-fi capability) that provides excellent wireless service throughout the home. I wired each RJ45 jack in the house so that you can either plug in an RJ12 for a telephone or an RJ45 for Ethernet.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kukhen* /forum/post/20510347
> 
> 
> Those of you owning a WF2IR, have you experienced any delay at all (especially compared to the IP2IR if you own one too) or lost connections while using it? Is there anything speaking against getting a WF2IR over a IP2IR?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have used both and wasn't able to discern any noticeable difference in terms or responsiveness. Obviously if you have a choice of 'hard-wiring' directly into your network, then I'd use the IP2IR.


----------



## Startrout

Is there any reason to use an iPad 2 instead of an iPad 1 with iRule for my home theatre remote?


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Startrout* /forum/post/20511659
> 
> 
> Is there any reason to use an iPad 2 instead of an iPad 1 with iRule for my home theatre remote?



I quite like the fact that I can lift the cover on my ipad 2 and it wakes up, saving me from having to press the button and swipe. I don't think the ipad 1 can do this.


Although I believe you can jailbreak the ipad to allow screen blanking and touch the screen to wake it up


Graham


----------



## thebland

Can you blank the screen (on the iPad 1)? iPad 2?


What app allows blanking? I can try it on my jailbroken iPhone. I jailbroke it to use the wifi hotspot tethering app (MYWI) for intenet on my non-3G ipad when I'm on the go..


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20511799
> 
> 
> Can you blank the screen (on the iPad 1)? iPad 2?
> 
> 
> What app allows blanking? I can try it on my jailbroken iPhone. I jailbroke it to use the wifi hotspot tethering app (MYWI) for intenet on my non-3G ipad when I'm on the go..



It's a Cydia app called "ScreenDimmer". I don't have a jail broken iPad but I hear it works well.

http://cydia.saurik.com/store/


----------



## jmcgill

NGiovas: thank you for your excellent tutorial on connecting to the HAI Omnipro. I will give it a try soon.


I have the end-user version of the PC Access software, not the installer version. But from reading some HAI documentation, I think I can set the serial port to pro link protocol via hyperterminal. I can program messages with end-user version. Thanks again.


----------



## rjuch

hey guys, are irule legit ? i purchsed my itach gear, paid via paypal for my builder license... my builder tells me my trial has expired but ive paid ... ive contacted irule and they are ignoring me ... they have no phone numbers available which worries me ?


anyone here know if there is something im supposed to do to get my builder license activated ?


----------



## rjuch

lol and now the irule website aint working ? oh well at least i can use the itach with another software provider ... just gotta kiss my $50 good bye


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20513008
> 
> 
> hey guys, are irule legit ? i purchsed my itach gear, paid via paypal for my builder license... my builder tells me my trial has expired but ive paid ... ive contacted irule and they are ignoring me ... they have no phone numbers available which worries me ?
> 
> 
> anyone here know if there is something im supposed to do to get my builder license activated ?



They are legit.

Did you use the same email address for payment as sign up, it is generally automatic? If not, it requires some iRule intervention (that is why the instructions tell you to sign up with your payment address)


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20513020
> 
> 
> lol and now the irule website aint working ? oh well at least i can use the itach with another software provider ... just gotta kiss my $50 good bye



First of all, 300page threads with posts by many satisfied users generally don't exist for products that are trying to screw you. Be patient, how long ago since you paid?


Also paypal will be happy to refund your payment if there truly is an issue...


----------



## rjuch

I figured that but their support aint great, I never get excited to get an auto response that says "We will get back to you within 24 hours" and almost a week has gone by ... i purchased my license almost a month ago ... Im not sure what I actually did it was so long ago ... my paypal user is [email protected] my gmail account is richard.juchniewicz .... im not sure at what point the purchase gets associated with my email address and which it would have used ? would it have used my paypal account ? any ideas on how i get this right ? (Irule staff feel free to step in here ...)


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I figured that but their support aint great, I never get excited to get an auto response that says "We will get back to you within 24 hours" and almost a week has gone by ... i purchased my license almost a month ago ... Im not sure what I actually did it was so long ago ... my paypal user is [email protected] my gmail account is richard.juchniewicz .... im not sure at what point the purchase gets associated with my email address and which it would have used ? would it have used my paypal account ? any ideas on how i get this right ? (Irule staff feel free to step in here ...)



Their support is in fact considered to be outstanding. Unfortunetly some requests to support seem to get lost somewhere. The rule seems to be if you haven't reseived a reply within the next day, and that's streching it, try again.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20513067
> 
> 
> First of all, 300page threads with posts by many satisfied users generally don't exist for products that are trying to screw you. Be patient, how long ago since you paid?
> 
> 
> Also paypal will be happy to refund your payment if there truly is an issue...



What's the problem? Much gets solved in this thread.


----------



## myfootsmells

Just picked up a Canon Realis SX7 Mark II projector. Any ideas on when the RF232 codes might be available?


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20513534
> 
> 
> What's the problem? Much gets solved in this thread.



No problem for me, the poster I was responding to seemed concerned about getting ripped off. I know that is not likely to happen. iRule is a legitimate business, and I trust all will ne resolved for him. In fact his difficulties are well documented in this thread, and in the signup instructions.


I am very satisfied with iRule and this thread, and recommend it to everyone I know. The power and flexibility of iRule, especially once we get 2.0 (feedback) and later an android port (cheap tablets). I see iRule as the glue that will let us integrate our home entertainment, automation, home security, sprinklers, landscape lighting,....with a infinitely customizable user interface. If you can imagine it, I think you can make it in iRule.


----------



## myfootsmells

Using iRule, are you able to receive data from devices to know whether they are on or off, which input they are on, etc? I can use either IP or RS232.


Thanks.


----------



## byron69

It should be possible with next release (iRule 2.0).


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myfootsmells* /forum/post/20513998
> 
> 
> Just picked up a Canon Realis SX7 Mark II projector. Any ideas on when the RF232 codes might be available?



This being a business projector, you may be the only person trying to control one with iRule. You could send a request to support, but they may not put a business projector rs232 codes very high on the to do list.


If you want to build a device yourself ( I did for my Sanyo )then a quick look at the Cannon site turns up the documentation for rs232 control complete with cable pinout.

http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/p...uresAndManuals 


It is under produce brochures (don't ask me why) and is called REALiS_SX7_Mark_II_Commands.pdf


----------



## barryjnr

hi, im also having problems trying to buy the license for irule builder


I can use trial ok, but when i click on buy it now, Im redirected to uremote.com.au. what the ??


anyone else having this problem? or know how to fix ?


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barryjnr* /forum/post/20516096
> 
> 
> hi, im also having problems trying to buy the license for irule builder
> 
> 
> I can use trial ok, but when i click on buy it now, Im redirected to uremote.com.au. what the ??
> 
> 
> anyone else having this problem? or know how to fix ?



There are a couple of other posts in the thread on that. I suspect your ip address is from Australia and uremote is the irule distributor for Australia.


----------



## dradia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20493425
> 
> 
> HTTP post is not supported at this time. What device are you trying to control?



Yamaha RX-Z11. When the command type is going to be supported? I mean, I would prefer to control the unit via http...


----------



## cinema mad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20516136
> 
> 
> There are a couple of other posts in the thread on that. I suspect your ip address is from Australia and uremote is the irule distributor for Australia.



I'm one of the Aussies that posted about this, Iv sent both iRule several emails & Uremote and never got any reply. However I did manage to get the iRule builder 14day trial














...


I give up..


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myfootsmells* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> using irule, are you able to receive data from devices to know whether they are on or off, which input they are on, etc? I can use either ip or rs232.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



2.0 version is with 2way feedback as mentioned in a number of previous posts. I have my insteon and integra provide me nice feedback on the current beta app.



Alex


----------



## grog54321

Does anyone know the latest on version 2.0? I thought it was supposed to be out by the end of last month. I really want to start experimenting with the 2-way feedback. Is it possible to get the beta in the meantime?


----------



## siren001

Lutron Grafik Eye GRX-RS232 anyone have xml control files. ive never created an xml file and the files on irules site not working.


----------



## bucket23

I have done a new background for my main page, just a copy of the default background with some lines on it around a group of buttons. I have added some labels through the builder as well.


The problem is when I sync to my ipad the lines don't show and the rest of the background doesn't quite look right. Also one of the labels I added is missing the bottom line.


I have tried it on two different ipads, same issue.

I have also gone through and deleted all the buttons with no luck. I also tried deleting the custome background but the label missing the bottom line was still there.


Any help would be apprehiated.


----------



## dmorse4765

I found the RS 232 codes for my older Escient music server. It says the power on code is ESCX1009. Is there a prefix or suffix to enter this code in the data field? I have tried \\x02 prefix and \\x03 suffix. I also read on one article that it should be followed by a carriage return. Does anybody have any idea's they could share with me. Thanks much.


D. Morse


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20519031
> 
> 
> I found the RS 232 codes for my older Escient music server. It says the power on code is ESCX1009. Is there a prefix or suffix to enter this code in the data field? I have tried \\x02 prefix and \\x03 suffix. I also read on one article that it should be followed by a carriage return. Does anybody have any idea's they could share with me. Thanks much.
> 
> 
> D. Morse



Try \\x0D after the code (ESCX1009\\x0D)


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20519102
> 
> 
> Try \\x0D after the code (ESCX1009\\x0D)



Thanks for the try but that doesn't work either.


D. Morse


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20519127
> 
> 
> Thanks for the try but that doesn't work either.
> 
> 
> D. Morse



I just took a look at the escient documentationg and 1009 is power off. 1008 is power on and 1007 is power toggle.


Try ESCX1008\\x0D


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20519184
> 
> 
> I just took a look at the escient documentationg and 1009 is power off. 1008 is power on and 1007 is power toggle.
> 
> 
> Try ESCX1008\\x0D



I agree I found 2 sets of codes. My unit is what they called the fireball mx series. I will try that one and post back.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20519232
> 
> 
> I agree I found 2 sets of codes. My unit is what they called the fireball mx series. I will try that one and post back.



No go on that one either. I will try the 1008 with the other combinations I have tried.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20519252
> 
> 
> No go on that one either. I will try the 1008 with the other combinations I have tried.



Looks like the fireball uses these same commands. Are you using a global cache unit to connect to the escient? If so maybe check the serial port settings. According to escient they should be: baud rate 9600, parity none, databits 8, stop bits 1, flow control none.


If you are using IP, then make sure you have the correct IP address and port number. Looks like it uses a Dynamic address by default (good idea to change it to a static address) and the port number should be 251.


"The Ethernet port on the FireBall is automatically configured for external control using the

FireBall's IP address and port 251 (0xFB







on the same subnet. The FireBall uses a Dynamic

IP address by default. The Dynamic IP address can be found using the Setup / Utilities/

System Information menu on the TV UI. However, it is highly recommended to set the

FireBall to a Static IP address when using Ethernet for external control because the IP address

of the FireBall must be hard coded in the control system program and could change if set to

Dynamic."


I'm out of ideas after this.


Good luck


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20519531
> 
> 
> Looks like the fireball uses these same commands. Are you using a global cache unit to connect to the escient? If so maybe check the serial port settings. According to escient they should be: baud rate 9600, parity none, databits 8, stop bits 1, flow control none.
> 
> 
> If you are using IP, then make sure you have the correct IP address and port number. Looks like it uses a Dynamic address by default (good idea to change it to a static address) and the port number should be 251.
> 
> 
> "The Ethernet port on the FireBall is automatically configured for external control using the
> 
> FireBall's IP address and port 251 (0xFB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the same subnet. The FireBall uses a Dynamic
> 
> IP address by default. The Dynamic IP address can be found using the Setup / Utilities/
> 
> System Information menu on the TV UI. However, it is highly recommended to set the
> 
> FireBall to a Static IP address when using Ethernet for external control because the IP address
> 
> of the FireBall must be hard coded in the control system program and could change if set to
> 
> Dynamic."
> 
> 
> I'm out of ideas after this.
> 
> 
> Good luck



Yes I am using the GC 100 and I did set and save to the baud rate etc. I will try some more this evening . Thanks for your efforts


----------



## rjuch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20514090
> 
> 
> No problem for me, the poster I was responding to seemed concerned about getting ripped off. I know that is not likely to happen. iRule is a legitimate business, and I trust all will ne resolved for him. In fact his difficulties are well documented in this thread, and in the signup instructions.
> 
> 
> I am very satisfied with iRule and this thread, and recommend it to everyone I know. The power and flexibility of iRule, especially once we get 2.0 (feedback) and later an android port (cheap tablets). I see iRule as the glue that will let us integrate our home entertainment, automation, home security, sprinklers, landscape lighting,....with a infinitely customizable user interface. If you can imagine it, I think you can make it in iRule.



Ok an over dramatic response from my side I admit







but im frustrated, ive paid a lot of money fro somethign that I cant use ... and im not sure what you guys define as "outstanding support" but to me, a company that cant respond to any of the 5 messages ive sent them over the last week+ is not good support nor good business ... I still havent received a response.


and searching a 300 page thread aint easy either ... could someone possibly point me to the page that discusses signup problems ? (think my license is linked to my paypal account which is mywork email addres and not my gmail email)


----------



## cassioac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20520497
> 
> 
> Ok an over dramatic response from my side I admit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im frustrated, ive paid a lot of money fro somethign that I cant use ... and im not sure what you guys define as "outstanding support" but to me, a company that cant respond to any of the 5 messages ive sent them over the last week+ is not good support nor good business ... I still havent received a response.
> 
> 
> and searching a 300 page thread aint easy either ... could someone possibly point me to the page that discusses signup problems ? (think my license is linked to my paypal account which is mywork email addres and not my gmail email)



Yeah I've been there, this google account stuff sucks. You must use your paypal address to login, even if it's not a google account (you'll have to create a google account based on this non-google address in that case and use the newly created account, until you can get in touch with the support and ask them to move your credentials to your current gmail account). If the address you used is a google apps account you may use it with no problem tough.


Posting screenshot of the part where you get blocked would be usefull for troubleshooting.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucket23* /forum/post/20518959
> 
> 
> I have done a new background for my main page, just a copy of the default background with some lines on it around a group of buttons. I have added some labels through the builder as well.
> 
> 
> The problem is when I sync to my ipad the lines don't show and the rest of the background doesn't quite look right. Also one of the labels I added is missing the bottom line.
> 
> 
> I have tried it on two different ipads, same issue.
> 
> I have also gone through and deleted all the buttons with no luck. I also tried deleting the custome background but the label missing the bottom line was still there.
> 
> 
> Any help would be apprehiated.



Are your lines part of the background or did you add them as a graphic on a layer in Builder?


When you create a label with two lines, you must also change the cell height of the label from 1 to 2, or higher if necessary, depending on the size of the text and the size of your grid. If you'd rather have all the text on one line, change the cell width as required.


----------



## rjuch

i get this screen after loging in with my gmail account ... [email protected] . MY paypal account i paid with is [email protected] ... im sure thats what the problem is ? if irule wont get back to me maybe i should try pay via credit card using my gmail account and then ask paypal to return my other purchase ...


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20520497
> 
> 
> Ok an over dramatic response from my side I admit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im frustrated, ive paid a lot of money fro somethign that I cant use ... and im not sure what you guys define as "outstanding support" but to me, a company that cant respond to any of the 5 messages ive sent them over the last week+ is not good support nor good business ... I still havent received a response.
> 
> 
> and searching a 300 page thread aint easy either ... could someone possibly point me to the page that discusses signup problems ? (think my license is linked to my paypal account which is mywork email addres and not my gmail email)



rjuch, it spells it out pretty well, here:

http://www.iruleathome.com/store/buy-now.html 


Also, check here:

http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials...e-account.html 


It tells you how to convert your non Google payment to a Google account so that you can log onto your paid builder.


----------



## cassioac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20520615
> 
> 
> rjuch, it spells it out pretty well, here:
> 
> http://www.iruleathome.com/store/buy-now.html
> 
> 
> Also, check here:
> 
> http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials...e-account.html
> 
> 
> It tells you how to convert your non Google payment to a Google account so that you can log onto your paid builder.


 http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials...e-account.html is the correct link


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20520497
> 
> 
> Ok an over dramatic response from my side I admit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im frustrated, ive paid a lot of money fro somethign that I cant use ... and im not sure what you guys define as "outstanding support" but to me, a company that cant respond to any of the 5 messages ive sent them over the last week+ is not good support nor good business ... I still havent received a response.
> 
> 
> and searching a 300 page thread aint easy either ... could someone possibly point me to the page that discusses signup problems ? (think my license is linked to my paypal account which is mywork email addres and not my gmail email)



I had the same problem, I had to sign up to gmail just to use the irule builder but my paypal account uses my original email address. I tried folowing the procedure listed on irules site to link the two together without success. I sent a support request in and had a reply in a few hours saying that they had activated my account.


I have had replies back from them for more than a dozen requests within hours, if not minutes. Twice I didn't get a reply and on resubmitting the request I had answers back promptly. Others have pointed out sometimes questions seemed to get missed, so if you don't get a reply within 24 hours to submit again. I am surprised you have had to send it five times, I suggest you give it another go


regards,


Graham


----------



## barryjnr

get this,

uremote is the new australian distributor. even thou irule website quotes price of $49.95 for the license for the builder software, uremote are charging $199. unbelievable


----------



## cinema mad

That would be right Barryjnr,

As usual the Aussies get shafted with quadruple the price...

Its just plain wrong


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cassioac* /forum/post/20520622
> 
> http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials...e-account.html is the correct link



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barryjnr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> get this,
> 
> uremote is the new australian distributor. even thou irule website quotes price of $49.95 for the license for the builder software, uremote are charging $199. unbelievable



This doesn't sound right.... There have been a couple of strange things happening lately.

Itai I think you need to clear up a few things. Anyone that has contact with itai please let him know.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema mad* /forum/post/20520794
> 
> 
> That would be right Barryjnr,
> 
> As usual the Aussies get shafted with quadruple the price...
> 
> Its just plain wrong



If I was Australian, I would google setting up a proxy to provide a US IP address. This would allow you to sign up for $50.


----------



## rjuch

i tried the instructions on http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials...e-account.html to create a gmail account for [email protected] 

but it says there is already a gmail account associated to this email ? any ideas on what I should try next ?


Australia dude : why dont you try purchase it using some sort of proxy that hides your ip ? or get someone in another country to buy it for you ?


----------



## cinema mad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20520820
> 
> 
> If I was Australian, I would google setting up a proxy to provide a US IP address. This would allow you to sign up for $50.



True & thanks for the tip project_x,

But still for the average joesixpack wanting to purchase irule with A aussie IP address if what Barryjnr posted is correct $200aud is excessive no?


IMO I think iRule/ Itai should get onto Uremote as if true it appears Uremote arn't doing the right thing here imo...


From memory Uremote charge $700aud just for what they call A "Home Theatre Automation Package" (but appears they have removed some of there pricing) so perhaps irule have put A decent dent in there Uremotes income thus there now trying to reclaim some lost revenue










Jase..


----------



## rjuch

omg im so excited i could pee, i got it working ... i eventually figured out that you can actually create a google account with a non gmail account and I already had one of these created long ago that I just had to reset the password for ... happy boy again, thanks guys... im sure i will be back with more questions


----------



## siren001

Lutron Grafik Eye GRX-RS232 anyone have xml control files. ive never created an xml file and the files on irules site not working.



Anyone know this or has xml files?


----------



## osupike99

Hi all,


Got a question about how to structure the IR command for using X10 and IR543 device. Is there a delay that is necessary between Unit code and Function?


i.e unit1+delay(?)+ON?


Also... Is it not possible to do direct intensity input with X10 like you can with Insteon?



Alex


----------



## Adam-DiVine

I just got my Ipad2 and want to get the irule app up and running. I want to control a JVC RS1x projector, a Pioneer SC-25 and an OPPO BDP-93 via RS-232. This is my first time doing something like this and I was wondering what else I need to buy. I looked into the Global Cache gateways, but I can't find one that supports (3) Rs-232 connections. It says that those Gateways are the only ones that are officially supported. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-DiVine* /forum/post/20523260
> 
> 
> I just got my Ipad2 and want to get the irule app up and running. I want to control a JVC RS1x projector, a Pioneer SC-25 and an OPPO BDP-93 via RS-232. This is my first time doing something like this and I was wondering what else I need to buy. I looked into the Global Cache gateways, but I can't find one that supports (3) Rs-232 connections. It says that those Gateways are the only ones that are officially supported. Any help would be appreciated.



You will probably have to get a GC-100 12 and a Serial Itach. Or, there is a 16 port Digi port unit.



Alex


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20522318
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Got a question about how to structure the IR command for using X10 and IR543 device. Is there a delay that is necessary between Unit code and Function?
> 
> 
> i.e unit1+delay(?)+ON?
> 
> 
> Also... Is it not possible to do direct intensity input with X10 like you can with Insteon?
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



No, there is no delay necessary. In fact I use Robman's hacked X10 protocol that combines Unit and Function into a single command. Just get a JP1 remote, load the protocol and teach the combo commands to your remote.


No, there is no direct bright level. Some switches remember the last value though. And since each bright/dim command is something like a 7% change, you can usually make macros that get pretty close.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20523356
> 
> 
> No, there is no delay necessary. In fact I use Robman's hacked X10 protocol that combines Unit and Function into a single command. Just get a JP1 remote, load the protocol and teach the combo commands to your remote.
> 
> 
> No, there is no direct bright level. Some switches remember the last value though. And since each bright/dim command is something like a 7% change, you can usually make macros that get pretty close.



Is there a difference between IR543 and IR543AH? Because Robman's codes are for AH. Also... what would you suggest a delay be between the brighten commands?



Alex


----------



## Adam-DiVine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20523348
> 
> 
> You will probably have to get a GC-100 12 and a Serial Itach. Or, there is a 16 port Digi port unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Those options are expensive. Aren't there any reasonably priced multiport RS-232 gateways? Why are the IR gateways so much cheaper? I really want to go RS-232 if possible.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20519184
> 
> 
> I just took a look at the escient documentationg and 1009 is power off. 1008 is power on and 1007 is power toggle.
> 
> 
> Try ESCX1008\\x0D





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20519102
> 
> 
> Try \\x0D after the code (ESCX1009\\x0D)



I contacted Escient support this am and ask about the carriage return after ESCX1008. They said it does not need anything after the 1008. That i knew would not work but to satisfy them I tried it and it did not work. So tonite I decided to try your suggestion and guess what,it works. I believe when I tried the first time I had the com port disabled in the setup but I have tried so many things I can't be sure. So ESCX1008\\x0D does work and so do all of the other Escient commands. Thanks again.


Dick Morse


----------



## bucket23

Thanks Mborner about the height of the cells. That was it. I also deleted my custom background and readded and it has fixed the problem.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-DiVine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Those options are expensive. Aren't there any reasonably priced multiport RS-232 gateways? Why are the IR gateways so much cheaper? I really want to go RS-232 if possible.



I just bought a Digi portserver TS16 from eBay at 35$ + shipping. Quick delivery and apart from a few dents it seems to be in perfect working condition. That's a 16port rs232 over cat. And acording to other users could do loopback to open more gateways.


----------



## Adam-DiVine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20524759
> 
> 
> I just bought a Digi portserver TS16 from eBay at 35$ + shipping. Quick delivery and apart from a few dents it seems to be in perfect working condition. That's a 16port rs232 over cat. And acording to other users could do loopback to open more gateways.



Thanks for the reponse. Is it any more difficult to set up one of these vs a Global Cache? What is a loopback?


----------



## Adam-DiVine

Will something like this work?

http://www.neteon.net/Product/340-3-14-465/GW312 


I may just keep using my exisiting remote control for the projector and use something like this for the Pioneer SC-25 and the OPPO 93


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-DiVine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reponse. Is it any more difficult to set up one of these vs a Global Cache? What is a loopback?



I think it's a little harder but a guide should be comming soon. If I understand correctly a loopback is when you connect a cable from the unit back on it self you can use this as a single gateway that can send and receive from several iPhones/iPads.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmorse4765* /forum/post/20524189
> 
> 
> I contacted Escient support this am and ask about the carriage return after ESCX1008. They said it does not need anything after the 1008. That i knew would not work but to satisfy them I tried it and it did not work. So tonite I decided to try your suggestion and guess what,it works. I believe when I tried the first time I had the com port disabled in the setup but I have tried so many things I can't be sure. So ESCX1008\\x0D does work and so do all of the other Escient commands. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Dick Morse



Glad you got it working. Hopefully with version 2 you will be able to get feedback from tht bad boy.


Cheers,


----------



## APorter

Does anyone have a source ipad button for a Denon Receiver?


----------



## cal87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *APorter* /forum/post/20526143
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a source ipad button for a Denon Receiver?



Here are some simple ones.


----------



## project_x

Could someone post an XML file they built for one of their IR and RS232 devices that works? I want to make sure I'm filing it in correctly, the device doesn't matter, but would like to see an IR device and a serial device if possible.


Thanks in advance,

Rob


----------



## SJHT

Can't get iRule to be able to control my Stewart screen. Works fine with my pronto pro remotes (IR hex codes that were learned from the remote). I copied the codes over to iRule (I've done this for other devices) and it doesn't work. The data info for SCREEN DOWN IS: 7000 006D 0000 0008 0011 000D 0010 0002 0017 0003 0003 0003 0003 0003 0003 0003 0002 0003 0000 00BA



Anyone have any ideas? Thanks. Steve


NEVER MIND - Finally got it work!


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20526272
> 
> 
> Could someone post an XML file they built for one of their IR and RS232 devices that works? I want to make sure I'm filing it in correctly, the device doesn't matter, but would like to see an IR device and a serial device if possible.



Here's a file with serial codes (it's the one that was uploaded to the iRule database for the Oppo BDP-83).


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20526655
> 
> 
> Here's a file with serial codes (it's the one that was uploaded to the iRule database for the Oppo BDP-83).



thank you


----------



## APorter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cal87* /forum/post/20526250
> 
> 
> Here are some simple ones.



Thanks, I looked thru all the User uploaded images and did not see.


----------



## surrey lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20512078
> 
> 
> It's a Cydia app called "ScreenDimmer". I don't have a jail broken iPad but I hear it works well.
> 
> http://cydia.saurik.com/store/



I can confirm that this works brilliantly.


my ipad dims after 20secs of no activity then 20secs after that in turns off the screen. Then tap or lift the ipad and all is as you left it, there is no refreshing of gateways....


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surrey lad* /forum/post/20529132
> 
> 
> I can confirm that this works brilliantly.
> 
> 
> my ipad dims after 20secs of no activity then 20secs after that in turns off the screen. Then tap or lift the ipad and all is as you left it, there is no refreshing of gateways....




My iPad has 4.3.3 (8J3) firmware. Which Jailbreak option is best? I'll give it a go!


I have a jailbroken iPhone but haven't done my iPad yet.


----------



## dmorse4765

I have all the necessary codes for my Anthem from the database except the 'Mode" command. Do any Anthem users here have it.?


Dick Morse


----------



## hengenl

I'm using irule at my home since a few months now and I'm still thrilled how good it works. I would like to expand my system and add a device which has no Discrete "power on" Ir Code. So I decided to connect a sensor attached to the device and the second ir-input gc-100-6. I configured at the webpage the second ir-input of the gc 100-6 to sensor. Unfortunately I don't know where to configure the command to power my device at the irulebuilder. Or am I missing something? I hope somebody could help me out here?


----------



## barrygordon

There is no two way communications in iRule at this time so there is no way of ascertaining the state of the sensor telling you if power was on or off. If I may ask what is the device? perhaps you can always leave it on.


----------



## barrygordon

I own an anthem 50v and am not sure what you mean by the "Mode command". If you could clarify perhaps I can assist you.


How are you communicating with (controlling) the Anthem, RS232 or IR


----------



## hengenl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20529908
> 
> 
> There is no two way communications in iRule at this time so there is no way of ascertaining the state of the sensor telling you if power was on or off. If I may ask what is the device? perhaps you can always leave it on.



Hi Barry,


Well I don't want to track the power state of my device (Satellite Receiver). I would like to send the Ir-Code "Power Toggle" only when the Device is off, because there exists no Discrete Code. Therefore I would use a Low Voltage Cable attached to the Satellite Receiver and the Gc 100-6 Ir Input 2 (configured as sensor and not ir). Barry I have a Philips Pronto 9600 where I have installed it that way. In Prontoedit (not prontoscript) I can choose for example Send Power Toggle if Sensor Receives no low voltage (so the device is off and pronto sends the ir toggle to turn the device on). Barry you are the master of Prontoedit so I hope you understand what I mean







.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20529923
> 
> 
> I own an anthem 50v and am not sure what you mean by the "Mode command". If you could clarify perhaps I can assist you.
> 
> 
> How are you communicating with (controlling) the Anthem, RS232 or IR



I am controlling with RS232. On the newer D2v remote there is a mode button. When you activate it you can change from stereo,to plx or anthem logic and many other modes by using the up and down arrows. I had a D2 only before and I believe it was the 6 or 9 key . On the new remote they call it the mode key. It is not in the database or remotecentral. I did send a support email to Anthem in case nobody has it. It is on the bottom right side by the input button for scrolling through the inputs.


d. morse


----------



## barrygordon

hengenl,


As I said before, there is no way in irule that you can read the state of the sensor input of a gc-100. Ergo you can not tell what the power state is of your device to decide whether or not to send the power toggle command. In pronto land, I assume you are using an RFX-xxxx as the gateway. That has the capability of two way comms and Philips supplied the mechanism you are referring to. With iRule at this time no way possible. Hopefully iRule v2 will allow you to read a gateway sensor and provide at least a way to inhibit the sending of a command based on the state of a sensor. All of the real power of the Pronto was in Prontoscript since javascript was the native language of the Pronto so to speak.


dmorse4765,


If you send me an email so I can reply I can send you the RS232 document that I have (it is for the 50v). I do believe the commands are the same on the D2v


----------



## K-Wood

I'm trying to control Windows Media Center on my HTPC. I've followed the tutorial on the iRule website, but have run into a problem with the MCE Controller program. The file I downloaded from the Sourceforge link strangely does not have "MCEController 1.x.x Setup.EXE" in it. I've set up Windows folder view to display hidden and system files, so it should display executables. I've looked in all of the directories in the zipped download but can't find an executable. Am I missing something obvious?


Also, it appears that the version I downloaded is version 1.1 dated from 2005. Is there anything more recent?


How are others using iRule to control their HTPCs?


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## schalliol

First of all, I'm considering picking up iRule to replace my highly customized Pronto remote(s).


I have a Marantz AV7005 pre/pro, which is I understand somewhat similar to the Dennon AVR-3311CI (well, the SR7005, which is a receiver is anyway). This unit can be controlled over the network, via RS-232, and IR. I was thinking of what the best way would be to control it. Does anyone have recommendations or experience with similar devices? I tried the iRule Builder trial, and it was hard to figure out what would work with the AV7005. I figured I'd get a GC-100-12, but I wondered whether there would be a way to go direct...or figure it if that's possible.


If anyone has any thoughts for this newbie, I'd greatly appreciate them!! Thanks!


----------



## timlacey

In response to the person who couldn't locate the .exe file from the MCE Controller download:


On the sourceforge page, where it says "Other Versions - Browse All Files", click and then download the compiled executable from there. I did the same thing - downloading that ZIp file with the source code in it. And yes, the program is unbelievably old, but it still works well.


----------



## timlacey

You could buy something like a Smarthome IOLinc. You can wire your sensor into a sensor input, then run a IR cable through the relay linc. (you could have an IR Cable that you use to only send power toggle commands if you didn't want the IOlinc to interfere with other signals on the same IR line.)


Anyway, then you'd program it to close the relay (completing the IR emitter circuit) if the device is off, or vice versa. Then you could send the power toggle and the IR would only get through if the device if off. Then run all the other commands for the device through another IR line - this would mean having two emitters connected to a device, but except for aesthetics, this would work fine.


Tim


----------



## hengenl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20530257
> 
> 
> hengenl,
> 
> 
> As I said before, there is no way in irule that you can read the state of the sensor input of a gc-100. Ergo you can not tell what the power state is of your device to decide whether or not to send the power toggle command. In pronto land, I assume you are using an RFX-xxxx as the gateway. That has the capability of two way comms and Philips supplied the mechanism you are referring to. With iRule at this time no way possible. Hopefully iRule v2 will allow you to read a gateway sensor and provide at least a way to inhibit the sending of a command based on the state of a sensor. All of the real power of the Pronto was in Prontoscript since javascript was the native language of the Pronto so to speak.
> 
> 
> dmorse4765,
> 
> 
> If you send me an email so I can reply I can send you the RS232 document that I have (it is for the 50v). I do believe the commands are the same on the D2v



Ah ok, now I see. I thought that the GC-100-6 would behave like my RFX9600 and read the state of the sensor. Now I really hope that the 2way Communication will be out in a few time. Thanks for the explanation Barry, you are as always a true help.


----------



## surrey lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20529158
> 
> 
> My iPad has 4.3.3 (8J3) firmware. Which Jailbreak option is best? I'll give it a go!
> 
> 
> I have a jailbroken iPhone but haven't done my iPad yet.


 http://blog.iphone-dev.org/ 


All the info is in the above link, it took me a while to sort out but was well worth the effort once screendimmer was installed.


Screendimmer is IMHO the finishing touch to irule.


----------



## hengenl

Barry,


Ok now I have understood, I thought that the sensor state tracking is implented into the GC 100-6. I hope the 2 way communication will implent this. Time will tell us... Unfortunately the irulebuilder has a way to go, in order to match Prontoedit. As long as my Pronto works there is no problem, but what if it dies.... Controlling my house over my ipad2 is in my opinion the best way to go but the irulebuilder has to improve, and faster as it does now...


----------



## barrygordon

I still use my Pronto's to control most things, although the iPad using iRule also works. I require the two way feedback for my needs, but only in a few special cases.


In my situaton it was easy as I only allow the Pronto's/iPads to talk to a PC which acts as the gateway. The PC handles almost all 2 way communications. The communication from the iPad/Pronto is always TCP/IP using handlers I wrote. The PC deals with all devices (Home Theater, Home Automation, and simple TV control)


I use feedback to the Pronto mostly in Home Automation where I want to show the state of something like a light. In that case all that I need is to be able to change the image (icon) for the device on the Pronto/iPad to indicate state. The PC actually tracks all states of all devices. The other case is to be able to change the entire screen on the iPad/Pronto based upon a state returned from the PC. I use this in a situations such as the following: The Dune player has just completed playing the movie. The PC knows this since it actively monitors the Dune players state. The PC tells the Pronto what screen to show since it is going to run the movie librarian which has a completely different user iterface.


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timlacey* /forum/post/20531127
> 
> 
> In response to the person who couldn't locate the .exe file from the MCE Controller download:
> 
> 
> On the sourceforge page, where it says "Other Versions - Browse All Files", click and then download the compiled executable from there. I did the same thing - downloading that ZIp file with the source code in it. And yes, the program is unbelievably old, but it still works well.



Awesome; thank you very much. I've got it working now! I'm pretty psyched to have my whole theater under iRule control now. Time to get crackin' on some portrait pages to complement my iPad landscape pages.


One more question -- if there are some HTPC functions that cannot be controlled by MCE Controller V2 commands, is Eventghost my next option for controlling the HTPC?


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## thebland

Doh! What is the IP address of a Digi ethernet hub?


Thanks


----------



## SUMrTOY

My system contains:

Onkyo TX-SR607

Toshiba 55SV670U 55" LED LCD

PS3

Cable Box


Fairly bottom of the line type stuff. On the website for the Onkyo, it states that it does not do IR Input, does this mean that I cannot use an IR Gateway to control this device? Looking at the device page for iRule, I don't see Onkyo listed under supported devices. Did I get one of the only receivers I can't use the iRule on??? This would be a big disappointment










RS-232 -

IR Input -

Ethernet -

ONKYO- RI System Control

12V Trigger -


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20532183
> 
> 
> Doh! What is the IP address of a Digi ethernet hub?
> 
> 
> Thanks



There is a reset button on the front which puts it back to DHCP, you can then find it and change to a static address.


----------



## barrygordon

Re onkyo, I suspect what they mean is that they do not accept IR input through a rear jack or connector. Did it come with a remote? If you cover the front of the remote with your hand does it stop working? If so then there is an IR receiver on the front and you can use a gateway with an IR emitter pasted on the front of the unit.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dradia* /forum/post/20516396
> 
> 
> Yamaha RX-Z11. When the command type is going to be supported? I mean, I would prefer to control the unit via http...



For the time being you could use an intermediary device like a PC/Mac. Set up Apache and PHP and then write a PHP script to receive commands from iRule and then POST the commands to the RX-Z11.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20523444
> 
> 
> Is there a difference between IR543 and IR543AH? Because Robman's codes are for AH. Also... what would you suggest a delay be between the brighten commands?
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Yes, the AH does All House codes at once, but the other model does only the one selected by the rotary switch. All Rob's codes will work on the regular IR543 too depending on the house code you pick. I use Rob's codes on my IR543 (can't afford an IR543AH), and they all work fine.


I send the commands about a half second apart on most of my remotes, but I think you could send them much quicker.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengenl* /forum/post/20529962
> 
> 
> Hi Barry,
> 
> 
> Well I don't want to track the power state of my device (Satellite Receiver). I would like to send the Ir-Code "Power Toggle" only when the Device is off, because there exists no Discrete Code. Therefore I would use a Low Voltage Cable attached to the Satellite Receiver and the Gc 100-6 Ir Input 2 (configured as sensor and not ir). Barry I have a Philips Pronto 9600 where I have installed it that way. In Prontoedit (not prontoscript) I can choose for example Send Power Toggle if Sensor Receives no low voltage (so the device is off and pronto sends the ir toggle to turn the device on). Barry you are the master of Prontoedit so I hope you understand what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Again, for the time being you could use an intermediary device like a PC/Mac. Set up Apache and PHP and then write a PHP script to receive commands from iRule. The PHP script would then query the sensor on the GC-100 and if it was off, send the toggle command.


I still believe the intermediary PC/Mac will be the best with two way as well. This makes the communication with iRule standard and leaves the implementation of talking to all sorts of different devices up to the PHP code.


----------



## barrygordon

dradia,


I don't see why you would need a PC or other intermediary to send http or TCP/Ip to the Yamaha RX-Z11, although that ia actually the preferred way IMHO. There may not be a device file for that component but one can be constructed, it is not that hard. You might have to experiment a little if it accepts Raw TCP (sometimes refered to as Telnet) and experiment a lot more if it uses HTTP as you have to include some clauses that are not obvious.


There is a program on my Web Site that I wrote to assist in that process. It is called TCP/IP Explorer. If you can't find it then perhaps, you should not be doing what I am suggesting . . .


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengenl* /forum/post/20529962
> 
> 
> ... I don't want to track the power state of my device (Satellite Receiver). I would like to send the Ir-Code "Power Toggle" only when the Device is off, because there exists no Discrete Code.



That's the whole reason power state tracking exists. Why would you not use it? Also, what satellite receiver do you have that doesn't have discrete codes?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20533459
> 
> 
> I don't see why you would need a PC or other intermediary to send http or TCP/Ip to the Yamaha RX-Z11, although that ia actually the preferred way IMHO. There may not be a device file for that component but one can be constructed...



You'd think so, but Yamaha messed up on this one. The Z11 doesn't accept raw TCP, but only HTTP using the POST method that iRule doesn't support. The newer Yamahas have a completely different and much simpler protocol using raw TCP.


----------



## barrygordon

Kirktsemaj99,


That is interesting but, IIRC, iRule will allow you to send any strings as TCP network codes, you just have to include everything in the code line including I suspect any http clauses. After all HTTP is just TCP with a bunch of predefined clauses.


If you send the data as raw network codes what stops you from using a POST instead of GET.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20533835
> 
> 
> If you send the data as raw network codes what stops you from using a POST instead of GET.



It might work, but the codes would be horrendous. Also the chances of iRule 2.0 decoding feedback correctly from the Z11 (regardless of the POST issue) are not good. Just an overly complex protocol.


----------



## barrygordon

The basic feedback is merely HTTP 200 OK. The necessary clauses are not bad as most of them are optional. That is why experimenting is needed. Once you get them correct it is the same for all codes. Yes the codes will be long but no longer than what is required to be sent.


----------



## hengenl

Yeah I know it is uncommon to have a device which has no Discrete Power on or off ir code. It's an old Receiver which I only use to record F1 Races. Annother solution I have found would be to use Infrared controllable power outlets, which will turn on the power and then I could send the power toggle.


----------



## phansson

Ok, I have been looking through this thread and it is a little "large" for a newbie. I just acquired an iPad and will looking into HT control. iRule looks like the only kid on the block. I have some questions if you all could help me out.


What are the advantages and disadvantages of using rs232 instead of IR? Can you install "screendimmer" on an unbroken ipad? How hard is the setup of the global cache gateways (I am pretty much an amateur)?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengenl* /forum/post/20534439
> 
> 
> Yeah I know it is uncommon to have a device which has no Discrete Power on or off ir code. It's an old Receiver which I only use to record F1 Races. Annother solution I have found would be to use Infrared controllable power outlets, which will turn on the power and then I could send the power toggle.



What's the model? Are you 100% certain it has no discretes? Why wouldn't state tracking work?


----------



## propulsionjohn

I'm struggling a little getting my digi port server 16 to drive any of the connected components. I have my arcam avr300 and oppo bdp-83SE connected and get green arrows in the bottom left corner when I press a button but nothing changes on either unit.


I have a feeling its my settings on the digiport . I don't suppose there is anyone who has either of these devices and could share their settings?


The digiport is setup to use TCP Sockets and I have the gateway in iTap set up to use the Raw TCP port defined on the digiport side.

Any help would be appreciated.


John


----------



## rjuch

hey guys, just trying to get an idea on how I should be designing my panels so I do this right the first time, im currently using a logitec harmony remote and I have "Activities" setup ie. watch tv, watch dvd, etc. When I switch between different activities the remote knows whihc devices to turn on and off, etc. How is this achieved with Irule ? From what I understand you get entrances ie. which you click on watch movie, it will execute commands to turn on the right devices. But how do you manage to process of turning off the unused devices and the required devices on ? for example, if im in watch tv mode, and I switch to watch dvd, the remote knows the tv is already on so it will not send another Power command to the tv, etc ...


my initial idea was to change it slightly with the irule remote. The big power button on the bottom right turns EVERYTHING on or off. Once they all devices are on, swtiching between different panels/actions will just requite the enterance to change things like hdmi source, etc ...


thoughts ?


----------



## KimEng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20535920
> 
> 
> hey guys, just trying to get an idea on how I should be designing my panels so I do this right the first time, im currently using a logitec harmony remote and I have "Activities" setup ie. watch tv, watch dvd, etc. When I switch between different activities the remote knows whihc devices to turn on and off, etc. How is this achieved with Irule ? From what I understand you get entrances ie. which you click on watch movie, it will execute commands to turn on the right devices. But how do you manage to process of turning off the unused devices and the required devices on ? for example, if im in watch tv mode, and I switch to watch dvd, the remote knows the tv is already on so it will not send another Power command to the tv, etc ...
> 
> 
> my initial idea was to change it slightly with the irule remote. The big power button on the bottom right turns EVERYTHING on or off. Once they all devices are on, swtiching between different panels/actions will just requite the enterance to change things like hdmi source, etc ...
> 
> 
> thoughts ?




What you would need to do when changing activity, is to send power off / sleep commands to all devices you wont be using when entering a given activity along with the power on / activate to the electronics to be used. Doing that myself (only sleep though, my gear take too long to power on if I switch activity later on). If some of your gear only have a power switch command though, then there's some problem...


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phansson* /forum/post/20535083
> 
> 
> Ok, I have been looking through this thread and it is a little "large" for a newbie. I just acquired an iPad and will looking into HT control. iRule looks like the only kid on the block. I have some questions if you all could help me out.
> 
> 
> What are the advantages and disadvantages of using rs232 instead of IR? Can you install "screendimmer" on an unbroken ipad? How hard is the setup of the global cache gateways (I am pretty much an amateur)?



I can't answer the question about using the screen dimmer app on an iPad, but I can possibly help with your other questions.


The biggest advantage of rs232 will come soon with version 2 of iRule. You will have the ability for 2-way communication. rs232 can not only receive commands from a remote, but it can also send back information to the remote. For example, before sending an "on" command, it knows if the device is already on so that it doesn't turn it off by mistake if there isn't a discrete "on" command. Also, if your equipment isn't in your theater, rs232 can provide an on screen status of a device without having to get up and check. For example, which input it is on, volume level, etc. a similar advantage is that you can turn off the on screen display so that things like volume level don't pop up on the middle of the screen every time you make a change disrupting a movie. If you hit volume, it will show the change on the remote instead of the screen. another advantage is real time status so that you know if something changes. If your equipment is in another room, or controlling another zone and someone walks up and changes something on the device, you will know instantly on the remote because it will display the change. IR does not have the ability to send a command back. Lastly, you don't have to worry about line of sight, ir blasters or ir emitters. rs232 is connected out of site behind the equipment and isn't dependent on receiving an ir signal. These same advantages apply to network control as well.


As far as gateway setup goes, I have setup both a GC-100 and a GC itach rs232 controller and they are extremely simple. Plug them in to the network, attach your devices, determine the ip address (preferably set it to a static ip so it won't change) and you are done. Both devices have worked out of the box for me. It is no more complex (actually easier) than setting up a router on your network.


Nick


----------



## rjuch

what about devices that dont have a power on and power off command but only a "power toggle" (its my understanding that my samsung led tv only has a power toggle function and not an on / off?)


Lets say for example I switch to my "listen to radio" which is the tuner function on my denon receiver, the tv is not needed and should be switched off ... what if its already off, sending the power toggle will turn the tv on and vice versa, when the tv is on while im in "watch movie" and i switch to "watch cable", if I send a tv power signal the tv will turn off when it should be on ?


----------



## rjuch

just realised I didnt read your response properly, it was pre my morning coffee







ok so if devices dont have on/off features but only a toggle power feature then there will be a problem with irule, correct ?


First question ... should my samsung led tv have on / off ? i assumed it just has power toggle ?


If i only have power toggle for the tv, how have the rest of you handled this ?


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20536205
> 
> 
> just realised I didnt read your response properly, it was pre my morning coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so if devices dont have on/off features but only a toggle power feature then there will be a problem with irule, correct ?
> 
> 
> First question ... should my samsung led tv have on / off ? i assumed it just has power toggle ?
> 
> 
> If i only have power toggle for the tv, how have the rest of you handled this ?



I believe Samsung has a discrete on/off command as well as a toggle, so you shouldn't have an issue. With that said, many devices only have a power toggle. You can still work around this with different rules. You can have an "all on" command when you know it is off, or you could have other rules for things like switching devices when you know it is on.


----------



## rjuch

when you refer to "rules" what do you mean ? or are you just talking about different buttons with macros ?

will investigate the on / off tonight, thanks !


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just realised I didnt read your response properly, it was pre my morning coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so if devices dont have on/off features but only a toggle power feature then there will be a problem with irule, correct ?
> 
> 
> First question ... should my samsung led tv have on / off ? i assumed it just has power toggle ?
> 
> 
> If i only have power toggle for the tv, how have the rest of you handled this ?



I'm sure the Samsung TV has discrete powersignals. I have a sat receiver that doesn't and I solved this by having a startscreen in iRule that turne that on and then leaving it on...


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20536221
> 
> 
> when you refer to "rules" what do you mean ? or are you just talking about different buttons with macros ?
> 
> will investigate the on / off tonight, thanks !



Sorry, I meant macros. I just looked and Samsung does have discrete on/off as well as a toggle command.


----------



## hengenl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20535167
> 
> 
> What's the model? Are you 100% certain it has no discretes? Why wouldn't state tracking work?




It is an old Homecast STB. What do you mean by state tracking? Barry told me it would not be possible to state the power over the sensor, with a GC 100-6 at this time.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20536191
> 
> 
> what about devices that dont have a power on and power off command but only a "power toggle" (its my understanding that my samsung led tv only has a power toggle function and not an on / off?)
> 
> 
> Lets say for example I switch to my "listen to radio" which is the tuner function on my denon receiver, the tv is not needed and should be switched off ... what if its already off, sending the power toggle will turn the tv on and vice versa, when the tv is on while im in "watch movie" and i switch to "watch cable", if I send a tv power signal the tv will turn off when it should be on ?



You've run into the most highly coveted aspect of universal remotes. Discrete codes are the holy grail of programming activity based remotes. Fortunately, your Samsung has them. Not just power on/off, either, it also has every discrete input code. Just because they don't show up on your original remote doesn't mean the device isn't capable. You'll find all the discrete Samsung codes in the iRule database. Most audio/video devices today have discrete codes, some don't.

Discrete power codes are useful because they allow unlimited flexibility in creating activities. In a complex system with 6, 8, 10, or 12 or more devices, it becomes critical.

In your case, when you switch to "listen to radio", The command you'll be sending your TV will be "off". If the TV is already off, it will stay off because you didn't send it a power toggle command, you sent it an *off* command. The only way to turn the TV back on is to send it an "on" command.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20535920
> 
> 
> hey guys, just trying to get an idea on how I should be designing my panels so I do this right the first time, im currently using a logitec harmony remote and I have "Activities" setup ie. watch tv, watch dvd, etc. When I switch between different activities the remote knows whihc devices to turn on and off, etc. How is this achieved with Irule ? From what I understand you get entrances ie. which you click on watch movie, it will execute commands to turn on the right devices. But how do you manage to process of turning off the unused devices and the required devices on ? for example, if im in watch tv mode, and I switch to watch dvd, the remote knows the tv is already on so it will not send another Power command to the tv, etc ...
> 
> 
> my initial idea was to change it slightly with the irule remote. The big power button on the bottom right turns EVERYTHING on or off. Once they all devices are on, swtiching between different panels/actions will just requite the enterance to change things like hdmi source, etc ...
> 
> 
> thoughts ?



I don't use entrances, myself. I create "links" for all my macros. I find it easier and less confusing. I like the freedom of being able to navigate to any panel or page in my entire GUI without having to execute any commands. Entrances will limit you in that regard.


----------



## Graham N

I am having a problem with the speed at which the gateways are ready. It is probably worse when I have more than one device connected, iPad and iPhone. I am using one IR itach and one RS232. It was okay at first taking about two seconds to connect. Now it can take between 2 and 10 seconds to connect. Also even when it does connect it doesn't always respond for a few seconds more. e.g with the iPhone it can take 2 seconds for the gateway to say it is connected, another 3 before the IR works and then another 5 before the RS works.


Does it make a difference if the settings in my Netgear router are set to fixed IP adresses? I did have a problem where I had to reset the router and this assigned different IP addresses to the itach devices requiring me to delete and assign then again. I set my router to fix the IP addresses to the itachs. I will try setting it back to auto again to see if it makes a difference,


Failing that I might completely remove and reinstall irule on my iPad and iPhones. Has anybody else had this problem and know the cause or cure?


Thanks


Graham


----------



## barrygordon

Sorry, State tracking by iRule will not work at this time. First of all there is no feedback to iRule from any gatewqy at this time. Secondly iRule has no way to make a decision at this time (e.g. if ... then ... else ...). Presumably all that will come with version 2.0


Having said the above; using external components to ascertain state (current sensing, signal sensing etc.) and external devices (relays, logic gates) to steer an IR signal allowing it to pass or not) it could be done. Not simple but possible.


However iRule can not do it.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *propulsionjohn* /forum/post/20535910
> 
> 
> I'm struggling a little getting my digi port server 16 to drive any of the connected components. I have my arcam avr300 and oppo bdp-83SE connected and get green arrows in the bottom left corner when I press a button but nothing changes on either unit.
> 
> 
> I have a feeling its my settings on the digiport . I don't suppose there is anyone who has either of these devices and could share their settings?
> 
> 
> The digiport is setup to use TCP Sockets and I have the gateway in iTap set up to use the Raw TCP port defined on the digiport side.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> John



John,

In the digi webserver software there is a log for each port. Are you seeing thhe commands going through properly?


Cheers,

Rob


----------



## propulsionjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20536441
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> In the digi webserver software there is a log for each port. Are you seeing thhe commands going through properly?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rob



Hi Rob,

I cant find a log but the software shows my connection to the port and the diagnostic page for port connected to my bluray shows the following:

Configuration
*Profile:* TCP Sockets
*Baud Rate:* 9600 bps
*Data bits:*8
*Stop Bits:* 1
*Flow COntrol*: None

Signals

RTS and DTR are Green

Serial Statistics
*Total Data out*: 3823 bytes (increases with eath button press)
*Everything else*: 0

Services
*TCP Client*: Unavailable
*Everything Else:* Available


Any ideas?


Thanks,

John


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *propulsionjohn* /forum/post/20536579
> 
> 
> Hi Rob,
> 
> I cant find a log but the software shows my connection to the port and the diagnostic page for port connected to my bluray shows the following:
> 
> Configuration
> *Profile:* TCP Sockets
> *Baud Rate:* 9600 bps
> *Data bits:*8
> *Stop Bits:* 1
> *Flow COntrol*: None
> 
> Signals
> 
> RTS and DTR are Green
> 
> Serial Statistics
> *Total Data out*: 3823 bytes (increases with eath button press)
> *Everything else*: 0
> 
> Services
> *TCP Client*: Unavailable
> *Everything Else:* Available
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



On the left hand side of the interface for the digi, is a section called Management under it is section called Serial Ports. Once you select serial ports, you will see a list of all the ports.

Beside each port that is active, there are links to Connections and Port Logs. The log link should have the commands you sent, and the connections will tell if there is a connection to your iRule device.


hope that helps,

Rob


----------



## propulsionjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20536699
> 
> 
> On the left hand side of the interface for the digi, is a section called Management under it is section called Serial Ports. Once you select serial ports, you will see a list of all the ports.
> 
> Beside each port that is active, there are links to Connections and Port Logs. The log link should have the commands you sent, and the connections will tell if there is a connection to your iRule device.
> 
> 
> hope that helps,
> 
> Rob



Strange....I have the connections link showing that I am connected from my iPad but not the Port Logs. I'm logged in as Root, is there something I need to enable to activate the additional link?


----------



## rjuch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20536276
> 
> 
> I don't use entrances, myself. I create "links" for all my macros. I find it easier and less confusing. I like the freedom of being able to navigate to any panel or page in my entire GUI without having to execute any commands. Entrances will limit you in that regard.



Would you mind giving me a bit more detail on how you have structured your panels and what/where these "links" are ?


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *propulsionjohn* /forum/post/20536755
> 
> 
> Strange....I have the connections link showing that I am connected from my iPad but not the Port Logs. I'm logged in as Root, is there something I need to enable to activate the additional link?



There is a tick box under Advanced Port Settings for each port to enable the log


----------



## propulsionjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20537033
> 
> 
> There is a tick box under Advanced Port Settings for each port to enable the log



That did it. Thanks!!!!!


So, now that logs are enabled I am seeing that the log is empty, even though it shows me as connected to Ports 1 & 2 of the digi. I'm assuming there is some basic setup thing that I'm doing wrong here and I'm going to feel realllllly stupid when you point it out.....at least I hope thats the case.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *propulsionjohn* /forum/post/20537180
> 
> 
> That did it. Thanks!!!!!
> 
> 
> So, now that logs are enabled I am seeing that the log is empty, even though it shows me as connected to Ports 1 & 2 of the digi. I'm assuming there is some basic setup thing that I'm doing wrong here and I'm going to feel realllllly stupid when you point it out.....at least I hope thats the case.



There are two problems to solve, first why isn't the message going to the port and 2nd do these commands go from the digi to the device.

Download software from digi that maps the serial ports to your pc, then use hypertermial to send serial messages to the port, and see if you can control the device and if the log gets the commands. This tests everything (including commands, cable, digi and device) without iRule.


Let me know what happens.


Then we can work on getting iRule to talk to the Digi


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20536947
> 
> 
> Would you mind giving me a bit more detail on how you have structured your panels and what/where these "links" are ?



A "link" is a button that you press that will take you to any page in your user interface. You can also add commands to a link. For example, if I press the "watch Directv" button, it will do 2 things. 1, it will automatically take me to my Directv control page so that I can change channels, view the guide, setup a recording etc. 2, It will execute every command that I need to watch Directv.

It will turn on my receiver and set it to the correct audio input, it will turn on my TV and set it to the correct video input, and it will turn on the DVR.











All of the buttons along the left are links only and contain no commands. I use these buttons to access a device's control buttons, nothing more.

The main "watch" and "listen" buttons are links. These are my activities. one single button is all I need to do anything in my system. If I'm currently watching Directv and I need to make audio adjustments, I can access my Denon's control page quite easily without affecting what I'm currently watching. I can understand the usefulness of entrances but I actually have no use for them.

I have one panel for each device in my system. Some devices contain multiple pages for zone 2, favorite music, favorite channels, etc.


----------



## rjuch

mborner thank you ! that helps a ton in my planning.


Ive got a strange problem guys, in testing my on / off commands for my tv im noticing strange behavior .. Ive assigned the On and off command to 2 different buttons. when I press On button the tv turns on ... when i press off the tv wont turn off but the strange thing is on my Itach I can see the light (3 differrent port lights one for each ir emmiter) flash on the IR port when I issue the ON command and the TV turns on but when i press the OFF button, the tv doesnt respond and I see NO light flash indicating its sending a signal ?


MY thoughts were, well maybe the off command isent supported on my tv ? but then I would still at least expect the ir port light to flash indicating that its at least sending the signal ? fyi ... this seems to happen for Source HDMI 1 & 2 commands as well, not just the off ....


----------



## barrygordon

This is for iTai (aka cubesys),


I was playing with email on my ipad and clicked on an embedded link to a web page, this one in fact.


Now why can't iRule have a "launch app" capability of a similar nature. A button sequence that effectively launches another iPad app using the same graphic transition as mail uses to launch the web browser. The button should also have the ability to send commands macros etc. in case one needed to setup some equipment for the to be launched app. When the app terminates it would then come back to iRule (a little trickier) at the same place it was launched from.


This would allow me to reasonably integrate other apps, in particular squeezebox, under iRule in a reasonable manner


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20537399
> 
> 
> mborner thank you ! that helps a ton in my planning.
> 
> 
> Ive got a strange problem guys, in testing my on / off commands for my tv im noticing strange behavior .. Ive assigned the On and off command to 2 different buttons. when I press On button the tv turns on ... when i press off the tv wont turn off but the strange thing is on my Itach I can see the light (3 differrent port lights one for each ir emmiter) flash on the IR port when I issue the ON command and the TV turns on but when i press the OFF button, the tv doesnt respond and I see NO light flash indicating its sending a signal ?
> 
> 
> MY thoughts were, well maybe the off command isent supported on my tv ? but then I would still at least expect the ir port light to flash indicating that its at least sending the signal ? fyi ... this seems to happen for Source HDMI 1 & 2 commands as well, not just the off ....



If your using the off command from the Samsung device in the iRule database, it's defective. I've shared my Samsung device in the builder. In the "users" tab of devices, enter Samsung in the TV category, look for the model LN52A650. It contains Hex codes for power on and power off as well as all the input codes. You'll need to add them as Hex, not GC.

And yes, HDMI 3 is the only working input in the database. Again, you can get the good hex codes from my shared device.


----------



## rjuch

boom, its working







much appreciated


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20537461
> 
> 
> If your using the off command from the Samsung device in the iRule database, it's defective. I've shared my Samsung device in the builder. In the "users" tab of devices, enter Samsung in the TV category, look for the model LN52A650. It contains Hex codes for power on and power off as well as all the input codes. You'll need to add them as Hex, not GC.
> 
> And yes, HDMI 3 is the only working input in the database. Again, you can get the good hex codes from my shared device.



The command is not defective per se. It is an issue with GC-100 and iTach. All the commands work 100% with GC-100 devices but with iTach the OFF command does not work. The latest build of the 2.0 version I have tested for Itai fixes the issue.


Alex


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20537430
> 
> 
> This is for iTai (aka cubesys),
> 
> 
> I was playing with email on my ipad and clicked on an embedded link to a web page, this one in fact.
> 
> 
> Now why can't iRule have a "launch app" capability of a similar nature. A button sequence that effectively launches another iPad app using the same graphic transition as mail uses to launch the web browser. The button should also have the ability to send commands macros etc. in case one needed to setup some equipment for the to be launched app. When the app terminates it would then come back to iRule (a little trickier) at the same place it was launched from.
> 
> 
> This would allow me to reasonably integrate other apps, in particular squeezebox, under iRule in a reasonable manner



iOS does allow this but each developer would need to work with other developers to integrate applications (Apple can do this as they own both Mail and Safari).


Hopefully the folks at iRule are reaching out to other developers so that this kind of functionality can be incorporated in a future version.


----------



## rjuch

anyone know how i can control a popcorn c-200 with irule ? ip control ? what is the best to use ? plonk, c200 remote ?


----------



## rjuch

ive managed to install c200 remote, understand i can now send commands via http requests, but not sure how to link a button to this and how it points to the popcorn ip ?


----------



## pompei069

Hy,


I need the Denon´s tcp code for Monitor Select (M.Select).

In device - User´s there are a denons tcp device, but it doesn´t have the monitor select code.


thanks


----------



## K-Wood

I've set up a page on my iPad to control Windows Media Center on my HTPC, but I'm looking for other examples of iPad pages to see how people have implemented control of their HTPCs using iRule. Anyone care to share their iPad page designs? I'm particularly interested in what image sets people are using for the various MCE Controller device commands. Please share!

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## bighifi

I am looking for the same thing. I tried eventghost but could not get irule to connect to my pc. I use media portal and have a website setup using ipimp, but it will not control media center when I play a movie. I find it hard there is no way to control a PC using TCP/IP and irule.


----------



## cheezit73

In reference to the above..on irules website find the tutorial on mce controller and follow that. It is working great for me giving you all mce remote functions from irule. Also you can modify the commands file to direct the mce start button to a shortcut to launch something besides wmc. In my case it launches media browser.


----------



## KimEng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20538918
> 
> 
> ive managed to install c200 remote, understand i can now send commands via http requests, but not sure how to link a button to this and how it points to the popcorn ip ?



Check the video tutorials if you haven't already to begin with to familiarize yourself with the Builder. But to link a device command with a button, simply locate the command in the device list, then drag-drop it onto the button. Save and sync.


After that, you need to configure the iRule app on your phone. Check the Gateways page, click the edit button, and add a new gateway - assumedly a HTTP one for your device, this is where you get to specify the IP. Dont forget to link the gateway to your device (the device name from which your commands were taken on the iRule Builder). Save, and backup gateway configuration on the Sync page.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20537267
> 
> 
> A "link" is a button that you press that will take you to any page in your user interface. You can also add commands to a link. For example, if I press the "watch Directv" button, it will do 2 things. 1, it will automatically take me to my Directv control page so that I can change channels, view the guide, setup a recording etc. 2, It will execute every command that I need to watch Directv.
> 
> It will turn on my receiver and set it to the correct audio input, it will turn on my TV and set it to the correct video input, and it will turn on the DVR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the buttons along the left are links only and contain no commands. I use these buttons to access a device's control buttons, nothing more.
> 
> The main "watch" and "listen" buttons are links. These are my activities. one single button is all I need to do anything in my system. If I'm currently watching Directv and I need to make audio adjustments, I can access my Denon's control page quite easily without affecting what I'm currently watching. I can understand the usefulness of entrances but I actually have no use for them.
> 
> I have one panel for each device in my system. Some devices contain multiple pages for zone 2, favorite music, favorite channels, etc.



Mborner,


I love the way you have organized your main menu page for Irule. Are your images stored in the Irule Image Library? If yes, please provide me the names. In addition, can you send me screenshots of your other pages.. I can provide you my personal email address in a private email.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20537267
> 
> 
> A "link" is a button that you press that will take you to any page in your user interface. You can also add commands to a link. For example, if I press the "watch Directv" button, it will do 2 things. 1, it will automatically take me to my Directv control page so that I can change channels, view the guide, setup a recording etc. 2, It will execute every command that I need to watch Directv.
> 
> It will turn on my receiver and set it to the correct audio input, it will turn on my TV and set it to the correct video input, and it will turn on the DVR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the buttons along the left are links only and contain no commands. I use these buttons to access a device's control buttons, nothing more.
> 
> The main "watch" and "listen" buttons are links. These are my activities. one single button is all I need to do anything in my system. If I'm currently watching Directv and I need to make audio adjustments, I can access my Denon's control page quite easily without affecting what I'm currently watching. I can understand the usefulness of entrances but I actually have no use for them.
> 
> I have one panel for each device in my system. Some devices contain multiple pages for zone 2, favorite music, favorite channels, etc.



Can you provide me more detail on the Weather panel.. Please provide steps and panel screenshoots on how this was accomplished.. I am a novice, so please provide detail instructions.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20540982
> 
> 
> Mborner,
> 
> 
> I love the way you have organized your main menu page for Irule. Are your images stored in the Irule Image Library? If yes, please provide me the names. In addition, can you send me screenshots of your other pages.. I can provide you my personal email address in a private email.



Yes, my images are shared. In the users tab, search for "meowcat's"

Here are most of my basic pages.


----------



## rjuch

know how to link buttons but didnt think know you can add an HTTP gateway, thank you !







slowly discovering how amazing this irule is ...


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20536339
> 
> 
> I am having a problem with the speed at which the gateways are ready. It is probably worse when I have more than one device connected, iPad and iPhone. I am using one IR itach and one RS232. It was okay at first taking about two seconds to connect. Now it can take between 2 and 10 seconds to connect. Also even when it does connect it doesn't always respond for a few seconds more. e.g with the iPhone it can take 2 seconds for the gateway to say it is connected, another 3 before the IR works and then another 5 before the RS works.
> 
> 
> Does it make a difference if the settings in my Netgear router are set to fixed IP adresses? I did have a problem where I had to reset the router and this assigned different IP addresses to the itach devices requiring me to delete and assign then again. I set my router to fix the IP addresses to the itachs. I will try setting it back to auto again to see if it makes a difference,
> 
> 
> Failing that I might completely remove and reinstall irule on my iPad and iPhones. Has anybody else had this problem and know the cause or cure?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Graham



Graham, every gateway in your system should be set to a static IP, including your iPad. In my system, iRule connects to two gateways in about 2 - 2.5 seconds. However, I have only one device connecting at a time. I don't know if multiple connections would cause this, though. Keep your router set to DHCP but change the IP address to static in the IP2IR and IP2SL using their browser control panels.


Mike


----------



## pglover19

Mborner,


Can you please provide details and screenshoots of the Weather panel...


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20541075
> 
> 
> Mborner,
> 
> 
> Can you please provide details and screenshoots of the Weather panel...



My weather panel is very basic. All I've done is insert a link for weather.com.

It's convenient because I can check the weather in an instant from the comfort of my couch.


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20539347
> 
> 
> In reference to the above..on irules website find the tutorial on mce controller and follow that. It is working great for me giving you all mce remote functions from irule. Also you can modify the commands file to direct the mce start button to a shortcut to launch something besides wmc. In my case it launches media browser.



Can you give me some tips on how to direct the mce start button to launch media browser? It appears the iRule command syntax for MCE start is "mcestart\\x0D". Is that what I need to modify, or is it something within MCE Controller on the HTPC itself?


Also, care to share your MCE controller screen in iRule?


Many thanks,

Ken


----------



## K-Wood

Does anyone know where I can find buttons specific to TiVo? I've found a "thumbs up" and down, but not a "TiVo" button. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Graham, every gateway in your system should be set to a static IP, including your iPad. In my system, iRule connects to two gateways in about 2 - 2.5 seconds. However, I have only one device connecting at a time. I don't know if multiple connections would cause this, though. Keep your router set to DHCP but change the IP address to static in the IP2IR and IP2SL using their browser control panels.
> 
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike,


I didn't think to look at the itachs to make the IP a dress static. Will look into this. I did turn off the fixed IP address in the router but it didn't make a difference. I definitely think it is slower to connect when connecting more than one device. Also, I think the iPad takes fractionally longer than the iPhone to connect. I would definitely look into jailbreaking my iPad just to get the screen dimming function available so I can leave the connection running. Wouldn't want to that though until it can be done successfully without tethering. I am running 4.3.3


Thanks for your reply,


Graham


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20541142
> 
> 
> My weather panel is very basic. All I've done is insert a link for weather.com.
> 
> It's convenient because I can check the weather in an instant from the comfort of my couch.



Can you provide me more details on the configuration in iRule.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide me more details on the configuration in iRule.



Here is how it's done. Just use weather.com. People have embeded web cams, tv guide, etc...
http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/embedded-url.html


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20541702
> 
> 
> Can you provide me more details on the configuration in iRule.



Go to weather.com, enter your local zip code and then copy that URL to your clipboard.


In iRule, right click the page (in the tree on the left) you want to have your weather appear and select "add URL". Paste the URL from the clipboard into the "address" field of the properties window for the page.

In the properties window, you can resize your inserted web page. Your web page won't show up in the builder but once you sync with your device it will be there.


----------



## cheezit73

Ken,


When you follow the irule instructions for mce controller one of the steps is to replace the commands file with one that irule has modified...this is a file that is in the mce controller program folder on your hard drive. Once you have done that you can further modify the commands file by opening it in notepad ( make sure mce controller is not running when you do this or it won't work.) once you open it up near the top you will see some text along the lines of "mcestart" followed by a file path to ehome or eshell. This is what opens wmc... You can change that file path to any programs and when mce controller gets the mcestart command it will open that file. I have mine set to a shortcut that I created for media browser that is set to run fullscreen. You do not need to modify the actual command in I rule builder, just drag and drop the the mcestart command onto the button that you want to have open the program you specified in the mcecontroller commands file. Also make sure when you save the commands file after editing it that you don't save it with a .txt extension on it by accident. I wish I had some awesome screen shots to show you, but alas I am just using the default irule pages. I am in the process of imagining some cool layouts to implement soon.. I wish more people would share there layouts...but then I realize that the users with talents like steve goff etc... Are probably the exception, and most of us are just using the commonly available shared images in the database. Guess I should start catching my graphics skills up to the ability of my imagination lol!


Ps if you right click on the media browser icon in the windows start menu and chose send to, and then create shortcut on desktop. You can then cut that shortcut and paste it some where on your hard drive (mines in a folder called htpc) then direct the mcecontroller commands file to that shortcut. By creating a shortcut to media browser like this it will already be configured to launch directly into mediabrowser without showingbthe wmc start up animation.


----------



## thebland

BRIEFLY:


On the *PANEL INFO BAR*:


What are these for??:


Home Panel? (Yes/No)

Share: (Yes/No)

Hidden: (Yes/No)


Thanks!


Set it all up but didn't use these controls.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20543303
> 
> 
> BRIEFLY:
> 
> 
> On the *PANEL INFO BAR*:
> 
> 
> What are these for??:
> 
> 
> Home Panel? (Yes/No)
> 
> Share: (Yes/No)
> 
> Hidden: (Yes/No)
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Set it all up but didn't use these controls.



Home Panel means that it will be the default panel it opens to every time iRule app is opened after being completely closed. i.e. Home Screen page that has your AV locations. Make sure that Home Panel is not set to Hidden. Otherwise nothing will show up at all. Working with Itai to make it so Hidden will be grayed out when Home Panel is set to YES.


Share is not yet supported.


Hidden is to make it hidden/visible when you "click" the Panels icon next to the Gateways on the bottom of the screen when you are doing the syncing and such.



Alex


----------



## lloydus

I use irule to control a win7 media center pc. pc is set to static ip address 192.168.0.5 and mcecontroller gateway points to port 5150. mcecontroller on the pc appears to be listening on port 5150 fine.


but not so fine. all of a sudden today mcecontroller is not working. I have rebooted a couple of times (both the pc and the ipad) but no luck. I know the ip address is fine because i can control boxee which is installed on the same media center pc and has an ip address of 192.168.0.5.


I changed my router about a week ago but the settings are all the same as the old one.


At this point I am stuck as to what to do. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## rjuch

mborner, how did you dod those "boxes" for "Audio adjustments" and "Audio Inputs" ?


----------



## KimEng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20545406
> 
> 
> mborner, how did you dod those "boxes" for "Audio adjustments" and "Audio Inputs" ?



I'm not mborner, but... You can download a background while browsing the image libraries by drag-dropping it to your desktop. Open the image in any image editing program you got and draw boxes and whatever else you fancy. Then upload it to the iRulebuilder and use as background on a panel - voila.


----------



## rjuch

thanks !







thought maybe you could draw boxes similar to the way you make labels ... just downloaded photoshop, will give it a bash tonight


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20545288
> 
> 
> I use irule to control a win7 media center pc. pc is set to static ip address 192.168.0.5 and mcecontroller gateway points to port 5150. mcecontroller on the pc appears to be listening on port 5150 fine.
> 
> 
> but not so fine. all of a sudden today mcecontroller is not working. I have rebooted a couple of times (both the pc and the ipad) but no luck. I know the ip address is fine because i can control boxee which is installed on the same media center pc and has an ip address of 192.168.0.5.
> 
> 
> I changed my router about a week ago but the settings are all the same as the old one.
> 
> 
> At this point I am stuck as to what to do. Does anyone have any suggestions?



I'm not at my pc right now but maybe this will help you isolate where the problem is...

1. Reboot PC and make sure mcecontroller is running.

2. Double click on mce controller in the taskbar and a status window is displayed that shows a log of all activity.

3. Reboot the ipad and confirm that you have wifi.

4. Start irule and go to something other than your media center panel and confirm your gateway is communicating properly.

5. Then go to your media center panel and confirm that the gateway connects. Then and try a few buttons. You should be able to see the commands come from iRule in real time into the mce controller status window and see them execute.

6. If the commands are not coming in to the status window, then you know need to debug from irule to gateway to the pc (including the port on the pc).

7. If the commands are coming into the status window but are not being executed then you have to debug from the pc side.


Good luck.


Jim


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20545288
> 
> 
> I use irule to control a win7 media center pc. pc is set to static ip address 192.168.0.5 and mcecontroller gateway points to port 5150. mcecontroller on the pc appears to be listening on port 5150 fine.
> 
> 
> but not so fine. all of a sudden today mcecontroller is not working. I have rebooted a couple of times (both the pc and the ipad) but no luck. I know the ip address is fine because i can control boxee which is installed on the same media center pc and has an ip address of 192.168.0.5.
> 
> 
> I changed my router about a week ago but the settings are all the same as the old one.
> 
> 
> At this point I am stuck as to what to do. Does anyone have any suggestions?



One possibility, which is a bug in the app, is that sometimes the gateways get messed up. For instance, I originally put in 192.168.0.255 for my HTPC but later went in and changed this ip address to xxx.xxx.xxx.193 and it worked fine until i closed out of the app and when I opened it up again and tried to connect to my HTPC it just said "connecting to gateways" but never connected. So I opened up the web browser on the HTPC and hit MCE controller with a command and it responded. So that was not it. I then went into the gateways in the app and it changed it back to xxx.xxx.xxx.255.



Alex


----------



## nosdude

iTach,


it's time for an update on v2.0


Thanks


----------



## mcosta.tech

Looking for a recommendation on a Ethernet controllable Blue Ray player that works well with IRule.


----------



## barrygordon

Would suggest a Dune MAX as it will handle both a blu ray disk and streaming from a NAS


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcosta.tech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking for a recommendation on a Ethernet controllable Blue Ray player that works well with IRule.



To add to Barry's recommendation there are also Pioneer BD player and the Integra. Pioneer is a lot more reasonable @ around 250


Alex


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One possibility, which is a bug in the app, is that sometimes the gateways get messed up. For instance, I originally put in 192.168.0.255 for my HTPC but later went in and changed this ip address to xxx.xxx.xxx.193 and it worked fine until i closed out of the app and when I opened it up again and tried to connect to my HTPC it just said "connecting to gateways" but never connected. So I opened up the web browser on the HTPC and hit MCE controller with a command and it responded. So that was not it. I then went into the gateways in the app and it changed it back to xxx.xxx.xxx.255.
> 
> 
> Alex



How do you "hit mcecontroller with a command" from a browser?


----------



## barrygordon

The IP address xxx.xxx.xxx.255 is special and should not be used as the address of any single device. It is the "All Hosts on this network", or network broadcast address. I can not explain what you are seeing based upon what you have described but the address of 192.168.0.255 should not be used as the IP address of any single host on the network.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I use irule to control a win7 media center pc. pc is set to static ip address 192.168.0.5 and mcecontroller gateway points to port 5150. mcecontroller on the pc appears to be listening on port 5150 fine.
> 
> 
> but not so fine. all of a sudden today mcecontroller is not working. I have rebooted a couple of times (both the pc and the ipad) but no luck. I know the ip address is fine because i can control boxee which is installed on the same media center pc and has an ip address of 192.168.0.5.
> 
> 
> I changed my router about a week ago but the settings are all the same as the old one.
> 
> 
> At this point I am stuck as to what to do. Does anyone have any suggestions?



And I should also have mentioned that irule does not connect to the gateway and when I try to send a command to mcecontroller it flashes red. Other gateways accept commands just fine e.g my itach.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The IP address xxx.xxx.xxx.255 is special and should not be used as the address of any single device. It is the "All Host on this newtork", or network broadcast address. I can not explain what you are seeing based upon what you have described but the address of 192.168.0.255 should not be used as the IP address of any single host on the network.



Hi Barry,


You are right. I had made a typo. It is 192.168.0.250



Alex


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> And I should also have mentioned that irule does not connect to the gateway and when I try to send a command to mcecontroller it flashes red. Other gateways accept commands just fine e.g my itach.



Ok solved it. The htpc was set to be on a public network so when I changed it to a home network it accepted the incoming commands on port 5150 from irule. Must have happened somehow when I changed my router and later re opted the pc.


----------



## K-Wood

Is there a way to put the HTPC into S3 sleep from iRule? Perhaps using MCE Controller?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20550510
> 
> 
> Is there a way to put the HTPC into S3 sleep from iRule? Perhaps using MCE Controller?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



There is a sleep command in MCE Controller commands I believe.



Alex


----------



## jayman13

Not sure if anyone can answer this, I have an htpc that runs xbmc which I control with mce controller through irule. Through xbmc, I use windows media player to play my home movies. Is there any way to use mce controller to control windows media

player? I thought it just would but it doesn't seem to respond to any commands except pause.


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20551321
> 
> 
> There is a sleep command in MCE Controller commands I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I must be missing it. I see start and close MCE, but not sleep. Does it exist in MCE Controller but not in the iRule command file? Thanks,

Ken


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/20551430
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone can answer this, I have an htpc that runs xbmc which I control with mce controller through irule. Through xbmc, I use windows media player to play my home movies. Is there any way to use mce controller to control windows media
> 
> player? I thought it just would but it doesn't seem to respond to any commands except pause.



Hi Jayman13,


I too have XMBC for watching my movies. However, all I use the MCE Controller for is to just start XBMC. I then use XBMC internal commands to control the rest. Then, I just have XBMC auto close after a certain idle time and then my HTPC goes into Standby. All MCE Controller does is pass through keyboard shortcut commands. So if you know WMP shortcuts then in theory you should be able to control WMP.



Alex


----------



## osupike99

Anyone know how to setup Dreambox 500 gateway in iRule app? I see the commands in the builder which look like web commands.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20551515
> 
> 
> I must be missing it. I see start and close MCE, but not sleep. Does it exist in MCE Controller but not in the iRule command file? Thanks,
> 
> Ken



Please see the excerpt from the MCE Commands file that is on iRule website. It is Standby command that puts your computer to sleep:














Alex


----------



## 230-SEAN

Has anyone used the db9/RJ-45 adaptors from monoprice and cat5 cable to make a RS232 cable? If so, have you had any luck? I can't seem to get anything to respond to RS232 connection. I have my Baud Rate set to 9600, Data 8 bit, Parity none, Stop Bit 1, and Flow Control none, as per both units intstructions (trying both Oppo BDP-93 and an Onkyo TX-SR707). I have the devices assigned to proper ports on a GC-100 and I am getting the flashing green light on the GC-100, but no action from either the receiver nor the blu-ray player. I don't have a RS232 cable to test to see if these adaptors are just not working or if something else is going on. If anyone has any experience or suggestions, please advise. Thanks!


-Sean


----------



## K-Wood

Alex:


Sorry to be a ditz, but I'm not quite there yet. I downloaded the file and opened it in notepad and did, indeed, see the "standby" command.


But the MCE Controller V2 device in iRuleBuilder does not have that command listed. If it's not within the device file in iRule, how do I assign it to a button?


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20552622
> 
> 
> Alex:
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a ditz, but I'm not quite there yet. I downloaded the file and opened it in notepad and did, indeed, see the "standby" command.
> 
> 
> But the MCE Controller V2 device in iRuleBuilder does not have that command listed. If it's not within the device file in iRule, how do I assign it to a button?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



Hi Ken,


Since the command already exists in the commands file all you have to do in the builder is just add the *standby* command with standby as the command value and then add it to your macro.



Alex


----------



## barrygordon

Sean, I use that as my standard connection paradigm for all RS232 or serial connections. Normally I only hook up pins 2,3,5 but sometimes do special things at either end based on what is warranted by the devices I am connecting. Strongly suggest that you get a pin removal tool for the DB9 connector so you can change things around if need be.


I always use a 1:1 Cat 5 (a non-crossover or standard ethernet cable) to make the connection and do all of the special pinout wiring in the DB9 to RJ45 shell.



Check my article on my web site ( www.the-gordons.net ) on Pronto PRO Communications for an explanation of all the signals, terms and pinouts. Follow the link to downloads and programs on the first (home) page


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20552737
> 
> 
> Sean, I use that as my standard connection paradigm for all RS232 or serial connections. Normally I only hook up pins 2,3,5 but sometimes do special things at either end based on what is warranted by the devices I am connecting. Strongly suggest that you get a pin removal tool for the DB9 connector so you can change things around if need be.
> 
> 
> I always use a 1:1 Cat 5 (a non-crossover or standard ethernet cable) to make the connection and do all of the special pinout wiring in the DB9 to RJ45 shell.
> 
> 
> 
> Check my article on my web site ( www.the-gordons.net ) on Pronto PRO Communications for an explanation of all the signals, terms and pinouts. Follow the link to downloads and programs on the first (home) page




Thanks, I realized about the pin removal tool after the fact so I ended up ordering new adaptors and I haven't installed the pins in the caps yet (waiting to find the right config and working devices before I finalize pin layout this time). Currently I have the blue, orange, and red wires plugged into pins 2, 3, and 5 on both the GC-100 and the Oppo 93. No response by the 93.


I am using Cat5e 350MHz UTP Ethernet Network Cables from monoprice, are these not the right cables?


Thanks!


-Sean


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20552692
> 
> 
> Hi Ken,
> 
> 
> Since the command already exists in the commands file all you have to do in the builder is just add the *standby* command with standby as the command value and then add it to your macro.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Do I need to add the \\x0D at the end of the Data portion of the command in builder? So the data portion would be "standby\\x0D" (without the quotes)?


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## propulsionjohn

Thanks to help from Project_X I now have all but one of my devices able to be controled via RS232.


My last remaining hurdle is getting my Arcam AVR300 to work. When I go to the log in the digi portserver the Rxd messages are being returned when I physically press buttons on the device and appear in the format

AV_.P10

AV_.P11


indicating that I have muted and then unmuted.


Looking at the RS232 manual for this device the code to maake this happen from the remote would be PC_.10 followed by a carriage return (0x0d).

or 0x50 0x43 0x5f 0x2e 0x31 0x30 0x0d


So my question is how should I be entering these commands into iRule?


Thanks,

John


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20551515
> 
> 
> I must be missing it. I see start and close MCE, but not sleep. Does it exist in MCE Controller but not in the iRule command file? Thanks,
> 
> Ken



The commands file on the computer has shutdown commands for shutdown, restart, abort, standby, and hibernate:


You'll have to add the network codes in the device in the builder. Right click on network codes to add a code, then name it in the properties panel at the lower left and add the data, using other codes as your model.


----------



## barrygordon

Sean, The first thing you need to ascertain is the pinout and signal requirements of the device you are driving from the GC-100.


I couple of posts back I explained that the only rule to remember is Transmit at one end must connect to Receive at the other end no matter what the pin numbers are. I also posted (IIRC) the pinouts for the GC-100 which are:


Pin 2 - Receive

Pin 3 - Transmit


Commercial ethernet cables are wired 1:1. This implies if the device being driven does not have Pin 3 as Receive and Pin 2 as transmit you need to adjust that in the connections between the DB9 and The RJ45.


On The Oppo 93 Pin 2 is transmit and pin 3 is Receive; so a 1:1 cable with the two adapters wired identically should be correct. The Oppo site in the section for the Oppo 93 under support has a pdf that details all of the RS232 protocol and how you can test it using any comm program like terminal under windows.


I believe my web site also has a comm test program (Serial Communications Explorer that might help you).


Unplug the cable from the GC-100 plug it into a PC and using Terminal (or my program) you can try and send strings to control the Oppo and see what comes back.


Hope that helps


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/20553246
> 
> 
> Do I need to add the \\x0D at the end of the Data portion of the command in builder? So the data portion would be "standby\\x0D" (without the quotes)?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



yes, you will need the \\x0D



Alex


----------



## thebland

I'd like to have a 'go back' command where you can go back to any page/panel you just left. Any chance?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20555048
> 
> 
> I'd like to have a 'go back' command where you can go back to any page/panel you just left. Any chance?



There is a "Back" button in the top right hand corner when you get to the page using a link.



Alex


----------



## Graham N

I have now got my set up working pretty good, (a lot of that is down to Barry, Mike, irule support and Steve) I now have one thing I can't get working at all and one that I can't get working exactly as I want.


I can't get motions or gestures to work. I have clicked on both, dragged some commands to some of the motions and gestures, resynched and expected it to work. Am I missing something?


The other issue is with my Varilight dimmer switch. This is a touch sensitive switch that can be controlled directly or by IR. The optional remote has 8 buttons for up to 8 switches. It works by touching the switch or pressing the button very briefly to turn on or turn off. The brightness is varied by holding the button down, where it will cycle up and down from dim to bright to dim etc until you let go. So one button controls everything, on/off and dimming.


The problem I am having with the learned command depends on what option I select in the settings. I have to set it to repeat to make it vary, otherwise I just get on and off. What I can't get it to do is keep changing until I let go. Either it pulses on and off or continues to go bright dim bright dim a few times after I let go. The best I have got it is to have one button without repeats for on/off and one button with a set amount of repeats which takes it from full bright to dim or dim to full bright, this is with one brief press. I just can't get it to stop changing as soon as I let go when the button is held down


I think the setting that made it continually cycle was command repeat set to yes, with no delay at all. This is a link to the switch

http://www.varilight.co.uk/products/...tedimmers.html 


Would like to get these functions working if possible, would appreciate any help


Thanks,


Graham


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have now got my set up working pretty good, (a lot of that is down to Barry, Mike, irule support and Steve) I now have one thing I can't get working at all and one that I can't get working exactly as I want.
> 
> 
> I can't get motions or gestures to work. I have clicked on both, dragged some commands to some of the motions and gestures, resynched and expected it to work. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> The other issue is with my Varilight dimmer switch. This is a touch sensitive switch that can be controlled directly or by IR. The optional remote has 8 buttons for up to 8 switches. It works by touching the switch or pressing the button very briefly to turn on or turn off. The brightness is varied by holding the button down, where it will cycle up and down from dim to bright to dim etc until you let go. So one button controls everything, on/off and dimming.
> 
> 
> The problem I am having with the learned command depends on what option I select in the settings. I have to set it to repeat to make it vary, otherwise I just get on and off. What I can't get it to do is keep changing until I let go. Either it pulses on and off or continues to go bright dim bright dim a few times after I let go. The best I have got it is to have one button without repeats for on/off and one button with a set amount of repeats which takes it from full bright to dim or dim to full bright, this is with one brief press. I just can't get it to stop changing as soon as I let go when the button is held down
> 
> 
> I think the setting that made it continually cycle was command repeat set to yes, with no delay at all. This is a link to the switch
> 
> http://www.varilight.co.uk/products/...tedimmers.html
> 
> 
> Would like to get these functions working if possible, would appreciate any help
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Graham



Gestures have to be enabled in the builder. It's located on lower left side of the builder when you are on a page. Hope this helps.


----------



## starhubble

Hey guys!


Just letting you know that I'm now using iRule to control the garden lights, the garage door, the window blinds and even the water outlet for the garden hose.


If anyone is interested in knowing more about those areas of appliance and how to integrate them with iRule, I'm glad to help!


I started off using iRule for my home electronics equipment but I'm now using it to control pretty much the entire house.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Gestures have to be enabled in the builder. It's located on lower left side of the builder when you are on a page. Hope this helps.



Thanks Ray,


Will take a look


Graham


Edit, can't see anything lower left to enable gestures. After looking at the "tree" top left I am wondering if the reason I can't get it to work is due to the fact that I am not using "entrances". I say this because the motions and gestures tab is after the entrance but before the portrait and landscape tabs????


Also, with regards to my other query, my commands for the on/off button for my lights is repitition "3", repeat on hold "no" and repeat every (sec) "0.2"

The one touch for changing from bright to dim and vice versa is repitition "20", repeat on hold "no" and repeat every (sec) "0.1"


Edit, found the tabs to enable motions and gestures, just the lighting problem to sort out now


----------



## kartman

New to iRule... looking forward to hooking it to my ISY99 and new iTach. Glad to see there is such a strong community at AVS!


----------



## Claesson

Hi everyone! Just getting started with my iRuleBuilder application, I have found the iPad-sources.psd file and downloaded it. However when I save the image as an .png file the picture turns out too big, have I done anything wrong?


P.S sry if my language is not perfect, I'm from Sweden, hope u don't mind =)


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claesson* /forum/post/20555580
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Just getting started with my iRuleBuilder application, I have found the iPad-sources.psd file and downloaded it. However when I save the image as an .png file the picture turns out too big, have I done anything wrong?
> 
> 
> P.S sry if my language is not perfect, I'm from Sweden, hope u don't mind =)



You have to reduce the size by 50%


----------



## barrygordon

An excellent free program for dealing with images either one at or time or a whole directory at once is Irfanview. You can set it up to do all sorts of image resizing, conversions of format and cropping, and then have it apply all the operations to every operation in a folder. It is my default image processor/viewer.


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20553339
> 
> 
> Sean, The first thing you need to ascertain is the pinout and signal requirements of the device you are driving from the GC-100.
> 
> 
> I couple of posts back I explained that the only rule to remember is Transmit at one end must connect to Receive at the other end no matter what the pin numbers are. I also posted (IIRC) the pinouts for the GC-100 which are:
> 
> 
> Pin 2 - Receive
> 
> Pin 3 - Transmit
> 
> 
> Commercial ethernet cables are wired 1:1. This implies if the device being driven does not have Pin 3 as Receive and Pin 2 as transmit you need to adjust that in the connections between the DB9 and The RJ45.
> 
> 
> On The Oppo 93 Pin 2 is transmit and pin 3 is Receive; so a 1:1 cable with the two adapters wired identically should be correct. The Oppo site in the section for the Oppo 93 under support has a pdf that details all of the RS232 protocol and how you can test it using any comm program like terminal under windows.
> 
> 
> I believe my web site also has a comm test program (Serial Communications Explorer that might help you).
> 
> 
> Unplug the cable from the GC-100 plug it into a PC and using Terminal (or my program) you can try and send strings to control the Oppo and see what comes back.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps



I unfortunately do not own a PC, just a mac. I could try and borrow one again. It is just odd, everything works via IR from the GC-100 but when I try switching to RS232, I get nothing.


-Sean


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kartman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> New to iRule... looking forward to hooking it to my ISY99 and new iTach. Glad to see there is such a strong community at AVS!



The iTach (IR at least) ISY99 and iRule all play together very nicely. I originally was relatively happy with my 'automation' system, it was basically just lighting with an all off button that also shut down A/V, that was before I got the IP2IR and iRule and then a serial portserver, now I LOVE what I have, and consider it to really be 'automation'


----------



## bighifi

OK getting MPC-HC to be controlled with MCE is kicking my ass. Can anyone explaine how to change the MCE Controll file to controll HPC-HC. I run media browser and MCE does not controll play/stop on Media browser either. Only works with WMC


----------



## Claesson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20555798
> 
> 
> You have to reduce the size by 50%



Thanks for answer







worked out just fine now!


However I have another question, what are the pixel size of the background in iPad2 ?


EDIT: I wonder what size the background images are? like the bg-perf.jpeg, anyone know the resolution of that pic?


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/20555490
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> Just letting you know that I'm now using iRule to control the garden lights, the garage door, the window blinds and even the water outlet for the garden hose.
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in knowing more about those areas of appliance and how to integrate them with iRule, I'm glad to help!
> 
> 
> I started off using iRule for my home electronics equipment but I'm now using it to control pretty much the entire house.



We'd love to hear more details


----------



## barrygordon

Sean, Are you properly addressing the correct port of the GC-100 for Serial as opposed to IR? Port 4999 is for serial module 1, 5000 for 2, . . . Have you properly set up the serial port parameters (Speed, bits, parity, flow control, etc.) to match what the Oppo requires using the GC-100 web page?


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20556458
> 
> 
> Sean, Are you properly addressing the correct port of the GC-100 for Serial as opposed to IR? Port 4999 is for serial module 1, 5000 for 2, . . . Have you properly set up the serial port parameters (Speed, bits, parity, flow control, etc.) to match what the Oppo requires using the GC-100 web page?



I'm not sure what you mean by Port 4999 and Port 5000. I setup both serial 1 and serial 2 to the proper parameters and clicked save. On my ipad, I go to gateways, select the gc-100, select channel 1 under RS232, choose to add device, and then select the appropriate device from the list. I have tried removing the Oppo Codes from Channel 1 and adding them to Channel 2 (just incase my wires got mixed up) but had no luck. I borrowed a straight through rs232 cable from work tonight that I will use tomorrow to see if maybe it is in fact something I'm doing wrong with the Cat5 and adaptors.


-Sean


----------



## barrygordon

I suspect selecting channel 1 as the iPad gateway is properly setting it to GC-100 serial port 1 (IP Port 4999). From what you have described all should be working so I will be curious when you resolve it.


Does the oppo have some menu setting that needs to be activated to engage RS232 control? I am not familiar with operation of the oppo BR players.


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20558123
> 
> 
> I suspect selecting channel 1 as the iPad gateway is properly setting it to GC-100 serial port 1 (IP Port 4999). From what you have described all should be working so I will be curious when you resolve it.
> 
> 
> Does the oppo have some menu setting that needs to be activated to engage RS232 control? I am not familiar with operation of the oppo BR players.



Well, I haven't figured it out yet, but I have figured out where the problem lies. Just plugged in the RS232 cable I got from work and it worked like a charm. There is clearly something wrong with the cables/adaptors that I am trying to use. I'm not sure if it is what I'm doing, or if it is manufactured wrong, or if the Cat5 isn't 1:1 as you suggested, but those just aren't working. Since I bought new adaptors, I haven't completely "built" them yet. As it, the faces aren't on them because I was trying to figure out which pin needs to go where, would this matter? Also, I'm just putting the same color wire at the same number pin on both ends, is this correct and would the manufacture put the same color at the same point on all adaptors? Thanks!


-Sean


Edit: I've tried just using 3 pins putting them all on the top row, using the second from the left, the third from the left, and the fifth from the left on both male and female ends. I put blue on the second, orange on the third, and red on the fifth. I have also tried using all 8 pins provided (which is odd to me since an actual DB9 has 9 pins, but I've read the ninth doesn't do anything) and when doing so I would leave the fourth from the left on the bottom row without a pin in it on both male and female ends. I don't believe that I'm doing anything wrong, but apparently something is wrong since the actual RS232 cable is working properly.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20558917
> 
> 
> I'm just putting the same color wire at the same number pin on both ends



For the pin numbers, you should use the (really small, hard to read) numbers that are actually marked on the adapters. You'll notice that the male and female adapters are numbered in opposite directions.


----------



## barrygordon

Sean, The adapters are all done the same way if they are from the same manufacturer. Go to a radio shack and but a cheap multimeter (under $10). Using that you can buzz out the cable checking pins 2,3,5 for end to end continuity. Be careful when you build the cable if the two ends are not the same gender then the pins are not in the same place. the safest thing is to buzz things out using the multimeter to measure resistance. There is continuity if the meter reads o (or close to it) on the resistance scale.


It really will end up paying if you build your own cables using RJ 45 and adapters. I build the full cable including the ethernet cable with the RJ 45 jacks. I build the exact length I need.


----------



## moneypit

Can anyone help me out setting up a DirecTV HR21 for network control? I've been trying for weeks. I used the "DirectTV Satellite HTTP Remote Commands" from the irule user database and tried setting up the DirecTv as a gateway. I selected the IP as 192.168.X.XXX:8080 replacing the "x"'s with the my HR21's actual IP.


I cant get irule to connect to the HR21 as a gateway. Am I missing something? Thanks in advance.


(iRule is working great to control my Onkyo NR1008)


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moneypit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out setting up a DirecTV HR21 for network control? I've been trying for weeks. I used the "DirectTV Satellite HTTP Remote Commands" from the irule user database and tried setting up the DirecTv as a gateway. I selected the IP as 192.168.X.XXX:8080 replacing the "x"'s with the my HR21's actual IP.
> 
> 
> I cant get irule to connect to the HR21 as a gateway. Am I missing something? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> (iRule is working great to control my Onkyo NR1008)



Have you gone into whole-home options and enabled Allow for both external access fields?



Alex


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20559162
> 
> 
> For the pin numbers, you should use the (really small, hard to read) numbers that are actually marked on the adapters. You'll notice that the male and female adapters are numbered in opposite directions.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20559164
> 
> 
> Sean, The adapters are all done the same way if they are from the same manufacturer. Go to a radio shack and but a cheap multimeter (under $10). Using that you can buzz out the cable checking pins 2,3,5 for end to end continuity. Be careful when you build the cable if the two ends are not the same gender then the pins are not in the same place. the safest thing is to buzz things out using the multimeter to measure resistance. There is continuity if the meter reads o (or close to it) on the resistance scale.
> 
> 
> It really will end up paying if you build your own cables using RJ 45 and adapters. I build the full cable including the ethernet cable with the RJ 45 jacks. I build the exact length I need.



So embarrassing! I just assumed that the pins were the same on either male or female, I googled the pin layouts for both male and female and now everything is working. Thanks guys!


-Sean


----------



## barrygordon

Sean, common error. To understand just envision the male and female plugs being plugged together and you will see why the pins on one are numbered from left to right and on the other from right to left


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20555324
> 
> 
> The other issue is with my Varilight dimmer switch. This is a touch sensitive switch that can be controlled directly or by IR. The optional remote has 8 buttons for up to 8 switches. It works by touching the switch or pressing the button very briefly to turn on or turn off. The brightness is varied by holding the button down, where it will cycle up and down from dim to bright to dim etc until you let go. So one button controls everything, on/off and dimming.
> 
> 
> The problem I am having with the learned command depends on what option I select in the settings. I have to set it to repeat to make it vary, otherwise I just get on and off. What I can't get it to do is keep changing until I let go. Either it pulses on and off or continues to go bright dim bright dim a few times after I let go. The best I have got it is to have one button without repeats for on/off and one button with a set amount of repeats which takes it from full bright to dim or dim to full bright, this is with one brief press. I just can't get it to stop changing as soon as I let go when the button is held down
> 
> 
> I think the setting that made it continually cycle was command repeat set to yes, with no delay at all. This is a link to the switch
> 
> http://www.varilight.co.uk/products/...tedimmers.html
> 
> 
> Would like to get these functions working if possible, would appreciate any help
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Graham



Looking at the site for that dimmer I had a thought. Instead of trying to teach iRule how to control the dimmer, you might like to try teaching the dimmer how to work with iRule.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20562070
> 
> 
> Looking at the site for that dimmer I had a thought. Instead of trying to teach iRule how to control the dimmer, you might like to try teaching the dimmer how to work with iRule.



Hi Valdhor,


I forgot that it is possible to teach the dimmer how to work with other remotes. I will have to give that a try.


I had to do exactly the same thing with some IR controlled energy saving sockets that I bought to use with my front spot lights and star ceiling. They are supposed to work with any command as well, usually an Off/On command so that they work in conjunction with turning the socket off or on at the same time as the device plugged into it. (with a few seconds delay on the off command so that whatever is plugged in goes off first followed by the socket). Initially I tried teaching some commands from a spare remote in the itach learner software and programmed these buttons to the remote sockets (from the same spare remote). This didn't work until I used the command that the itach learners had learned and then reprogrammed those commands back to the sockets.


Thanks for the suggestion,


Graham


----------



## myfootsmells

If my device is not listed in Builder how do I build the IR codes? Is there some sort of learning device? Thanks.


Michael


----------



## ckloss

Hey guys,


Anyone know if itai is on vacation? I've been waiting a few weeks for a customer service reply... Don't want to keep sending emails if he's on vacation or something.


Thanks,

--Carey


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myfootsmells* /forum/post/20563626
> 
> 
> If my device is not listed in Builder how do I build the IR codes? Is there some sort of learning device? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Michael



I believe that Global Cache has a device for learning codes, but you can also check Remote Central. A lot of IR codes are available on their site.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myfootsmells* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If my device is not listed in Builder how do I build the IR codes? Is there some sort of learning device? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Michael



The iTach IR has a built in learner.


----------



## myfootsmells

Thanks but unfortunately there are no Canon projectors listed. :\\



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas* /forum/post/20564615
> 
> 
> I believe that Global Cache has a device for learning codes, but you can also check Remote Central. A lot of IR codes are available on their site.


----------



## myfootsmells

Looks like I have to pick one of these up. Thanks.


Michael



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20564645
> 
> 
> The iTach IR has a built in learner.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myfootsmells* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like I have to pick one of these up. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Michael



I'm doing so myself very soon...


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing so myself very soon...



The learner is pretty lame on the iTach, don't count on it....

I and many other people have had very little luck with the ir capture...

The iTach is great otherwise for ir control.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The learner is pretty lame on the iTach, don't count on it....
> 
> I and many other people have had very little luck with the ir capture...
> 
> The iTach is great otherwise for ir control.



Yeah, I've read that it is somewhat troublesome, but I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## averon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/20520819
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound right.... There have been a couple of strange things happening lately.
> 
> Itai I think you need to clear up a few things. Anyone that has contact with itai please let him know.



Has there been any updates for us in Australia? I am not getting any emails back from irule support or uremote.


All I want to do is access the builder and pay my US$50.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *averon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Has there been any updates for us in Australia? I am not getting any emails back from irule support or uremote.
> 
> 
> All I want to do is access the builder and pay my US$50.



I have not seen anything from him since I posted that comment.

Anyone else have any input ???


----------



## moneypit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20560199
> 
> 
> Have you gone into whole-home options and enabled Allow for both external access fields?
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Alex


Thank you for the quick reply. I didn't know about having to set the whole-home options. Thanks. I'll take a look at it tonight.


-JohnA


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/20555490
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> Just letting you know that I'm now using iRule to control the garden lights, the garage door, the window blinds and even the water outlet for the garden hose.
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in knowing more about those areas of appliance and how to integrate them with iRule, I'm glad to help!
> 
> 
> I started off using iRule for my home electronics equipment but I'm now using it to control pretty much the entire house.



Yes, particularly garage door control. I'm looking for a secure solution for that and have a few irons in the fire but would like to know how you are doing it.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, particularly garage door control. I'm looking for a secure solution for that and have a few irons in the fire but would like to know how you are doing it.



I'd also like to what you've got going on with that garage door. I've been getting e-mail adverts for a product from Belwith it's called secure something but the details are slim and it looks like another app. The IDC show was just recently held and everyone brought out their smartphone gear. I haven't had time to catch up on what's out there. I would like to see something that can be used with irule.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/20567065
> 
> 
> I'd also like to what you've got going on with that garage door. I've been getting e-mail adverts for a product from Belwith it's called secure something but the details are slim and it looks like another app. The IDC show was just recently held and everyone brought out their smartphone gear. I haven't had time to catch up on what's out there. I would like to see something that can be used with irule.



This is what I have found. A company called 2LResearch has an app for android and are releasing equipment to attach to your home network to provide control. I've had some communication with them discussing it, here is their last reply to me:



> Quote:
> We are in the final stages of getting our hardware produced. It is a small box that plugs into your WiFi access point and controls a wireless universal garage remote. Once the wireless garage remote is programmed it effectively gives your garage door an 'IP address'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been making great strides towards getting the software and hardware to auto configure. This takes the pain out of setting it up and keeping it secure and reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardware is called the GDO-1 by SmartTeePee. Email us back and we can let you know when it ships out and the exact pricing.



Looks promising and from an iRule standpoint, I would guess if we got a hold of the commands, we could add it as a http gateway and send the commands via irule.


----------



## barrygordon

To control a garage door opener all you need is a contact closure (relay). Some have two inputs (up vs down), others toggle. For the toggle variety you might want to be able to read the door state (open or closed). Nothing difficult for a DIY hobbyist with some elctronics background (relay operations only)


I just finished modifying my garage door system for my new car that has the Homelink RF transmitter built into the rear view mirror.


Let me start by saying that everything in my home is controlled by the Homeseer security system including the garage doors. My Homeseer system has add-ons for relay control and also relay (contact closure) inputs. It can tell the state of the garage doors by checking with the security system to which it is connected over a serial connection. iRule can talk to the Homeseer system using TCP/IP and a program I wrote that runs on the same PC as Homeseer, receives TCP/IP and talks to Homeseer returning responses to the User device (Pronto, iRule).


Originally I bought what is called the Streetsmart system by Honeywell for about $100. It came with 2 key fobs with 4 buttons each; Smarthome sells them IIRC. The RF receiver puts out contact closures (form-C relays) for 6 buttons (1,2,3,4,1+2,3+4). Homeseer fields the contact closures, invokes a script and performs the actions I have set up. Based on which button was pressed Homeseer will:

1- Close all garage doors and arm the house

2- Open a specific garage door and disarm the house

3- Change the state of a garage door (Opened->closed, Closed->opened), leaving house security as is.


The Streetsmart system is very secure as it is a rolling code system where the code sent by the transmitter as a randomly generated sequence. For more information on rolling codes search the web.


Unfortunately the StreetSmart system is not compatible with Homelink so it did not work with the mirror controls. I bought a Lutron Radio RA visor control receiver and one transmitter (about $230 complete). The Lutron system is compatible with Homelink. It has 4 contact closures and the transmitter has three buttons. The receiver has 4 relays (SPST) giving 4 independent contact closures. I programmed the three buttons on the rear view mirrors by learning the transmitter buttons and assigned their corresponding inputs to Homeseer to be the same as the street smart system, that is invoke the same scripts.


My only comment is that the Lutron system has much better range than the streetsmart system, but both work. Both systems use rolling codes so are equally secure.


I know that national control devices makes Ethernet to relay contact closure board(s) in various relay configuration (1,4,8,16?); a little pricey. I'm just not sure if I want to go pull out my iPhone/iPod/iPad while I am in the car. The key fob solution is fairly simple as it is on the same ring as the car key.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20567175
> 
> 
> To control a garage door opener all you need is a contact closure (relay). Some have two inputs (up vs down), others toggle. For the toggle variety you might want to be able to read the door state (open or closed). Nothing difficult for a DIY hobbyist with some elctronics background (relay operations only)
> 
> 
> I know that national control devices makes Ethernet to relay contact closure board(s) in various relay configuration (1,4,8,16?); a little pricey. I'm just not sure if I want to go pull out my iPhone/iPod/iPad while I am in the car. The key fob solution is fairly simple as it is on the same ring as the car key.



I had a homelink visor in my last car and loved it. It was already installed in the vehicle that I wanted so I didn't have much choice. My recent car purchase had it as an option for the dealer to install but the price was pretty outrageous (probably not much more than I paid previously, but it was tacked on after the face) so I passed.


I'd like irule or android phone control so that when I leave the house on a walk with the kids, a bike ride, etc, that all I need is my phone to be able to lock up and get back in. As it is now, I have to either take keys or a spare garage remote as well as my phone.


Running wires from my gc-100-12 to my garage is possible but not very practical/simple. I could buy another one and set it up in my garage, but would still need cat-5. This cost outlay is more than the convenience benefit.


I could also buy one of those keypads and mount it to the outside of my garage that works like a regular garage remote rf signal.


If the company that I posted the email from has a solution that works with my android phone/likely works with irule and is in the


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20567175
> 
> 
> To control a garage door opener all you need is a contact closure (relay). Some have two inputs (up vs down), others toggle. For the toggle variety you might want to be able to read the door state (open or closed). Nothing difficult for a DIY hobbyist with some elctronics background (relay operations only)



What I use is the Insteon IOLinc ( http://www.smarthome.com/2450/IOLinc...-1-Out-/p.aspx ). I just plug it in in my garage and run two conductor wire into the garage door wall control. This gives me the best of both worlds. All of the current garage door remotes work and I can control it through iRule or my computer (eg. Is time greater than 10pm and is garage door open? Close garage door)


Another option that I have been looking at is the Webcontrol board ( http://www.amazon.com/Webcontrol-Uni...5645150&sr=8-1 ). This may work if you can get CAT-5 to your garage. Or add a WIFI access point/bridge ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833704044 )


----------



## rjuch

guys im pulling my hair out with something, ican control 99% of my popcorn with irule now through c200Remote, all except the 'enter' button ... thought maybe because its \

which is carriage return it might not be interpreting it right ... tried editing php file to create my own custom alias, when calling the php from firefox it works fine... but when on the ipad/irule all works except for enter ... any ideas ?


----------



## barrygordon

\

is not carriage return. \

is line feed or new line. \

I believe is carriage return


----------



## rjuch

yeah wrong word but either way not working ... default command for enter in c200 device is \\x0a .... just tride changing to use network gateway instead of http and c200remote and using a direct socket connection bypassing c200remote (might be a little faster too) and it all works perfectly .... woop woop


----------



## osupike99

Hi all,


Does anyone know if Pioneer KURO PDP-6020FD is RS232 controllable? I know PRO-151FD is but I also know that Pioneer took some crippling actions on non-elite models starting with the 5020 and 6020.



Alex


----------



## jmcgill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20569024
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Pioneer KURO PDP-6020FD is RS232 controllable? I know PRO-151FD is but I also know that Pioneer took some crippling actions on non-elite models starting with the 5020 and 6020.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I have a Kuro PDP-5010FD. The manual says that the rs232 port is for factory use only. But serial control works for me using the codes Pro-110FD. These should be in the irule database. I suspect it will work on your Kuro too.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmcgill* /forum/post/20569877
> 
> 
> I have a Kuro PDP-5010FD. The manual says that the rs232 port is for factory use only. But serial control works for me using the codes Pro-110FD. These should be in the irule database. I suspect it will work on your Kuro too.



I read an article that talks about 5010 vs the XX20. Pioneer really crippled the xx20 so that they won't compete with the Elite.


What cable are you using? Straight-through?


Alex


----------



## ekkoville

Has anybody connected an Ethernet irrigation controller yet? I've looked at Etherrain and another called IrrigationCaddy. Both are TCP/IP or HTTP style devices that can use commands directly or even a web based control.


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20573733
> 
> 
> Has anybody connected an Ethernet irrigation controller yet? I've looked at Etherrain and another called IrrigationCaddy. Both are TCP/IP or HTTP style devices that can use commands directly or even a web based control.



No but I am very interested. How would you connect it to your current irrigation system, I'm kind of a newbie...


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No but I am very interested. How would you connect it to your current irrigation system, I'm kind of a newbie...



Well I think you just connect each zone to it's Phoenix style connector, add power and an Ethernet connection. At that point you'll need to decide what control style you'd want. It sounds like a cool feature to add to iRule and maybe even use a link to a web page that controls the irrigation schedule. I'm looking into it for sure.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20573859
> 
> 
> Well I think you just connect each zone to it's Phoenix style connector, add power and an Ethernet connection. At that point you'll need to decide what control style you'd want. It sounds like a cool feature to add to iRule and maybe even use a link to a web page that controls the irrigation schedule. I'm looking into it for sure.



I use an Elk M1 security/home automation system to control my sprinklers, garage doors,..The system is first and foremost a home security system, however it also has significant modules for controlling lighting, relays,...


It can be controlled with a serial port or serial to ethernet module (M1XEP) with a webserver in it. I haven't made a device module in iRule to do this yet, but it is a matter of finding the time. I'm sorting of waiting until 2.0 to work on it, as I'd like the feedback.

I would recommend this to anyone, if you look at the capabilities, flexibility, and expand ability to is very reasonable system.


The system follows rules that you write for things like lighting, automation, sprinklers,...


----------



## Nosoforos

I just bought a license, but when will I be able to use the builder? I still says I have to buy a license. I would like to get started right away when I buy something. Is there something I can do?


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20573859
> 
> 
> Well I think you just connect each zone to it's Phoenix style connector, add power and an Ethernet connection. At that point you'll need to decide what control style you'd want. It sounds like a cool feature to add to iRule and maybe even use a link to a web page that controls the irrigation schedule. I'm looking into it for sure.



Have you looked into the Rain8net irrigation module.. You can find more information at the links below.. They even have a wi-fi device that will work with this unit.


http://www.wgldesigns.com/index.html 
http://www.tmanufacturing.com/index.html 


Avsforum thread with more information about the Rain8NET
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=rain8net


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20575980
> 
> 
> I just bought a license, but when will I be able to use the builder? I still says I have to buy a license. I would like to get started right away when I buy something. Is there something I can do?



Send a note to support. The same thing happened to me. It ended up being an issue with the demo expiring and the system not getting updated with the purchase. I sent them a note and they had it fixed very quickly.


----------



## Nosoforos

I sent them a note, hope they can get back to me soon. I was looking forward to playing around with the builder, so slight disappointment here


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked into the Rain8net irrigation module.. You can find more information at the links below.. They even have a wi-fi device that will work with this unit.
> 
> http://www.wgldesigns.com/index.html
> http://www.tmanufacturing.com/index.html
> 
> 
> Avsforum thread with more information about the Rain8NET
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=rain8net



You know, I'd seen that but not the wifi portion. I was under the impression that the Etherrain was the networked version of the rain8NET. I'm not sure why I thought that, maybe because the rain8 looked like it needed some higher end control system and couldn't take tcp or http commands from iRule. Thanks and I'll look into that also.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought a license, but when will I be able to use the builder? I still says I have to buy a license. I would like to get started right away when I buy something. Is there something I can do?



Did you use a non gmail address for paypal? If so, they have directions on what to do in that case. If you can't follow directions then send an email to support and they will fix it for you.


----------



## averon

I'm not that happy either. Have been sending emails to the australian distributor and getting nothing back. Has anyone had any luck in oz in buying a builder license?


----------



## Nosoforos

I used my Gmail account. Just got a reply from iRule support, asking me the same thing. So hopefully they'll be able to help me out soon.


----------



## barrygordon

From all the posts here it sounds like the Australian distributor really sucks and iTai should terminate them. I suggest you contact support (You should get support in the USA); they will resolve your problem.


----------



## Nosoforos

The people at iRule replied to my mail. Turns out that my payment will simply take a few days to process. But, as a sign of good trust they activated my account right away. That's very cool, so I thought it only fair to share that with the rest of you! Thanks!


----------



## jtjjen

I am new to iRule so I have some questions that may be redundent. But...


I couldn't find any MX150 control codes available trough iRule or the users. Is anyone working on adding this to the iRule device database?


Also, there are codes for an MX130. Is there a way that I can download these codes in XML format, edit/update for the MX150 and then upload?


John


----------



## cinema mad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20576411
> 
> 
> From all the posts here it sounds like the Australian distributor really sucks and iTai should terminate them. I suggest you contact support (You should get support in the USA); they will resolve your problem.



Thanks for your support Barry hopefully you have more pull than us little ol aussies..


Unfortunatly from what i'm seeing here & my own experience, when going to the iRule site intent on purchasing the iRule Builder app aussies Are automatically redirected to Uremote in OZ or after setting up the 15 day iRule builder trial Google account.. I believe even when Aussies send Emails to iRule there redirected to Uremote & pretty much ignored.. Although A guy here was quoted $200au for iRule Builder


----------



## barrygordon

Must of the Aussies I know are quite large, not little (;-)


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema mad* /forum/post/20577370
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support Barry hopefully you have more pull than us little ol aussies..
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly from what i'm seeing here & my own experience, when going to the iRule site intent on purchasing the iRule Builder app aussies Are automatically redirected to Uremote in OZ or after setting up the 15 day iRule builder trial Google account.. I believe even when Aussies send Emails to iRule there redirected to Uremote & pretty much ignored.. Although A guy here was quoted $200au for iRule Builder



If I was Austrailian, I'd use a proxy that looks US. The same as if you want to stream the Masters from Masters.org or hulu, or....outside the US. There will be instructions on google somewhere walking you through it. You will appear American on the net...


----------



## dmorse4765

My irule has been working fine for several weeks. I have 2 C

GC 100-12 and using all 4 serial ports. When ever I open or activate the app it usually takes 2 or 3 seconds to connect to the gateways. As of this afternoon it now takes about 30 to 45 seconds to connect. There have been no changes made in the last week and both of my gateways are set to static.Any idea's why this would suddenly happen?


Dmorse


----------



## Nosoforos

I have set up my Gateway and did a few tests. My receiver is responding very well. My Panasonic plasma isn't getting any signal unfortunately. I never got that tv to turn on before with iRed, neither. It has a power toggle button.


I'm accessing the builder again now, but there's nothing left of everything I did yesterday... Where have my panels gone?


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20580733
> 
> 
> I have set up my Gateway and did a few tests. My receiver is responding very well. My Panasonic plasma isn't getting any signal unfortunately. I never got that tv to turn on before with iRed, neither. It has a power toggle button.
> 
> 
> I'm accessing the builder again now, but there's nothing left of everything I did yesterday... Where have my panels gone?



Silly question, did you select ipad or ipod? I think it defaults to ipod when opening the program and you have to select ipad if thats what you need.


Also, I found that when rushing when deleting buttons it is easy to delete devices by mistake. Don't forget to back up your settings each time you make changes,


Graham


----------



## starhubble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20580733
> 
> 
> I have set up my Gateway and did a few tests. My receiver is responding very well. My Panasonic plasma isn't getting any signal unfortunately. I never got that tv to turn on before with iRed, neither. It has a power toggle button.
> 
> 
> I'm accessing the builder again now, but there's nothing left of everything I did yesterday... Where have my panels gone?



Did you save them?


----------



## pholbeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *averon* /forum/post/20576289
> 
> 
> I'm not that happy either. Have been sending emails to the australian distributor and getting nothing back. Has anyone had any luck in oz in buying a builder license?



Yep, I've been using the builder for a few weeks now. No problems with buying the license or logging in etc. I notice now that if I click the "Buy license" link, it takes me off to uremote and some ridiculous pricing! Certainly didn't do that when I bought it


----------



## Nosoforos

Well, I pressed 'save' quite a few times. It should at least have saved something if I happened to forget at the end. But it's all gone.

I did think about choosing 'iPad' too.

I just did a few quick test, so it's no disaster. But if this would happen (whatever happened/I did) after I've invested many hours of work, I would be less than happy.


- EDIT: It must have been me doing something wrong/ not looking, the panels are there!! My mistake!


----------



## Nosoforos

Is it possible to just import an interface designed in Photoshop, and then overlay button functions to it in the builder?


----------



## Jim Clamage

Yep. You import the Photoshop image (or any saved picture for that matter) into your builder and insert them into a panel as a background. Then you use a transparent button to place buttons on the foreground to line up with the background image and assign device commands to the transparent buttons.


For an example, browse the image library, select the user tab, filter for jclam and you can see (and import) my DirecTV Remote Background and transparent button.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep. You import the Photoshop image (or any saved picture for that matter) into your builder and insert them into a panel as a background. Then you use a transparent button to place buttons on the foreground to line up with the background image and assign device commands to the transparent buttons.
> 
> 
> For an example, browse the image library, select the user tab, filter for jclam and you can see (and import) my DirecTV Remote Background and transparent button.



One problem though with doing what you suggest. Sometimes your grid pattern will not align with you background image and your transparent images will not properly overlay on your background. Like your DTV remote or my images of actual PS3 remote that I created for ipod that people use for iPad. It just looks ugly.


Alex


----------



## propulsionjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *propulsionjohn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks to help from Project_X I now have all but one of my devices able to be controled via RS232.
> 
> 
> My last remaining hurdle is getting my Arcam AVR300 to work. When I go to the log in the digi portserver the Rxd messages are being returned when I physically press buttons on the device and appear in the format
> 
> 
> AV_.P10
> 
> AV_.P11
> 
> 
> indicating that I have muted and then unmuted.
> 
> 
> Looking at the RS232 manual for this device the code to maake this happen from the remote would be PC_.10 followed by a carriage return (0x0d).
> 
> or 0x50 0x43 0x5f 0x2e 0x31 0x30 0x0d
> 
> 
> So my question is how should I be entering these commands into iRule?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



Hi Guys,


Is there anyone who can help point me in the right direction on this? I opened a ticket with iRule support a while ago but have no response yet and this is the final step before I can retire my Harmony.


Thanks,

John


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *propulsionjohn* /forum/post/20581927
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Is there anyone who can help point me in the right direction on this? I opened a ticket with iRule support a while ago but have no response yet and this is the final step before I can retire my Harmony.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



Hi John,


Try this: \\x50\\x43\\x5f\\x2e\\x31\\x30\\x0d


Also, when exactly did you submit the ticket to iRule support?




Alex


----------



## Nosoforos

ok, cool. That makes designing some things easier. You would miss the special effect you see when pressing a button I guess, though? I mean that the standard buttons 'light up' shortly when pressed, which I like as an effect.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20581445
> 
> 
> Yep. You import the Photoshop image (or any saved picture for that matter) into your builder and insert them into a panel as a background. Then you use a transparent button to place buttons on the foreground to line up with the background image and assign device commands to the transparent buttons.
> 
> 
> For an example, browse the image library, select the user tab, filter for jclam and you can see (and import) my DirecTV Remote Background and transparent button.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20581724
> 
> 
> One problem though with doing what you suggest. Sometimes your grid pattern will not align with you background image and your transparent images will not properly overlay on your background. Like your DTV remote or my images of actual PS3 remote that I created for ipod that people use for iPad. It just looks ugly.
> 
> 
> Alex



My grid pattern is 30 x 51 (not sure if that was the original default or not) and I'm using the default "buttonarea-landscape " background inlay for iPad. I used photoshop and "sized" my DirecTV remote background to best fit the inlay area. My transparent button is purposely designed to be small at 2x2 to help you locate it as close to the right spot to align with the button area of the background. Then I adjust the HxW of the transparent button to best cover that particular background button to prevent bad presses.


Works great in my application. Looks great (at least my fam says so). Maybe I got lucky when I sized it because things lineup quite well.


I will say that it's important to pick a background graphic that works with the available space. I originally tried to use a picture of the DTV remote, but it was too vertical for the horizontal space of the iPad inlay. When DTV came out with their iPad app, I simply borrowed their remote graphic and sized it to work in iRule.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20581992
> 
> 
> ok, cool. That makes designing some things easier. You would miss the special effect you see when pressing a button I guess, though? I mean that the standard buttons 'light up' shortly when pressed, which I like as an effect.



Nope, still lights up when you press the transparent button.


----------



## cinema mad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20578310
> 
> 
> If I was Austrailian, I'd use a proxy that looks US. The same as if you want to stream the Masters from Masters.org or hulu, or....outside the US. There will be instructions on google somewhere walking you through it. You will appear American on the net...



Thanks again project_X

Yep I think your suggestion is the best/only way to get around it for now.


BTW Austrailian is spelt Australian







sorry I couldn't resist ..


Jase..


----------



## cinema mad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20577622
> 
> 
> Most of the Aussies I know are quite large, not little (;-)













Jase..


----------



## propulsionjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> 
> 
> Try this: \\x50\\x43\\x5f\\x2e\\x31\\x30\\x0d
> 
> 
> Also, when exactly did you submit the ticket to iRule support?
> 
> 
> Alex



That worked perfectly, thanks!


I sent the email to iRule support on the 13th and while my previous communication with them (dealing with some account login issues) was the epitome of customer service going above and beyond, I hadn't had a response to this request.


Thanks again,

John


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *propulsionjohn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That worked perfectly, thanks!
> 
> 
> I sent the email to iRule support on the 13th and while my previous communication with them (dealing with some account login issues) was the epitome of customer service going above and beyond, I hadn't had a response to this request.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> John



As mentioned several times on this forum that they tend miss some requests. If you haven't got a reply within 24h you should try again.


----------



## barrygordon

PropulsionJohn,


The following sequence should be equivalent and should also work:


PC.10\\x0d


Since the file is just an xml file, things that have keyboard equivalents should be fine, except for 5 characters that have special meaning in XML.


Here as an example is the begining of an iRule device file to control a Pioneer 1120K Receiver over the network.






Code:


PO\\x0d




Code:


PF\\x0d




Code:


\\x3fP\\x0d




Code:


VU\\x0d




Code:


VD\\x0d




Code:


\\x3fV\\x0d




Code:


MO\\x0d




Code:


MF\\x0d




Code:


\\x3fM\\x0d

.

.

.





Note: \\x3f = "?"



Unlike traditional HTML with its large range of character entity references, in XML there are only five predefined character entity references. These are used to escape characters that are markup sensitive in certain contexts:


& → & (ampersand, U+0026)

> → > (greater-than sign, U+003E)

" → " (quotation mark, U+0022)

' → ' (apostrophe, U+0027)


I don't remember why in the above example I encoded the ? symbol that begins a query, but there is no harm in doing it. iRule might have rejected it. If what you were sending was HTTP clauses in HTML (which this example is not) then a question mark (?) must be encoded since it is a reserved symbol in HTML


----------



## 3Cubed

Hi, I would like to be able to control my itunes, running on a windows vista pc. Skip back, skip forward, play and pause, volume up and down, from within iRule. I'm thinking of apple remote app commands but sending these from iRule... Anybody know how to do that?


I have a Logitech Di Novo keybord, that can control iTunes, so I'm thinking that I might be able to use the MCE download from iRule to control iTunes the same way the keybord does, but will the MCE control work on a normal Vista installation?


How about album art, it might be possible to extract the albumart from iTunes to iRule. Anybody made that work?


The hart of my system is the Yamaha RX-V3900 receiver, but it has a lousy web interface.

Has anybody found a way to send network commands without using the Yamaha's web interface?

Also would it be possible to extract just a few parts of information from a web page for display in iRule. Could be the name of a web radio station for instance?

I might be able to reuse parts of the web interface, I don't want all of it because of having to resize the page every time, is there a way to only display parts of a of a webpage, maybe from this pixel to that pixel or something like that?


Thank's in advance.


Kasper


----------



## vwpower44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Cubed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I would like to be able to control my itunes, running on a windows vista pc. Skip back, skip forward, play and pause, volume up and down, from within iRule. I'm thinking of apple remote app commands but sending these from iRule... Anybody know how to do that?
> 
> 
> I have a Logitech Di Novo keybord, that can control iTunes, so I'm thinking that I might be able to use the MCE download from iRule to control iTunes the same way the keybord does, but will the MCE control work on a normal Vista installation?
> 
> 
> How about album art, it might be possible to extract the albumart from iTunes to iRule. Anybody made that work?
> 
> 
> The hart of my system is the Yamaha RX-V3900 receiver, but it has a lousy web interface.
> 
> Has anybody found a way to send network commands without using the Yamaha's web interface?
> 
> Also would it be possible to extract just a few parts of information from a web page for display in iRule. Could be the name of a web radio station for instance?
> 
> I might be able to reuse parts of the web interface, I don't want all of it because of having to resize the page every time, is there a way to only display parts of a of a webpage, maybe from this pixel to that pixel or something like that?
> 
> 
> Thank's in advance.
> 
> 
> Kasper



I use signal from alloysoft. It allows you to control your iTunes from a web browser. Then you insert a URL into your irule panel. Works pretty good.

www.alloysoft.com 


Mike


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Cubed* /forum/post/20585640
> 
> 
> ...The hart of my system is the Yamaha RX-V3900 receiver, but it has a lousy web interface. Has anybody found a way to send network commands without using the Yamaha's web interface?



The 3900 uses the same network protocol as the Z11 that was discussed a few pages ago. It's not supported directly by iRule but you could probably make it work with raw TCP codes as long as you included the entire HTTP header. Feedback (when iRule 2.0 is released) would be even harder to support.


RS232 might be a better bet for that receiver (but then you need an extra hardware gateway).


----------



## michaelp2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20576411
> 
> 
> From all the posts here it sounds like the Australian distributor really sucks and iTai should terminate them. I suggest you contact support (You should get support in the USA); they will resolve your problem.



Agree. I first sent a note to support about this in May. Just sent a reminder today. Would like to buy irule (and an iTach from irule) but can't :-(


I tried a couple of free proxy services, with no luck. They let you go to the actual buy page (which normally you can't), but you cannot use the shopping basket and actually buy anything. You might have to pay for a "premium" version for that functionality, but that's not something I want to do - it shouldn't be this hard........


----------



## cboengrand

Help with discrete codes?


Hello. I just got a brand new amplifier (Stello AI500 from April music) and I'm trying to learn the codes to use with iRule. The way I normally do it (it worked for all my other devices) is I learn through a Philips Pronto, then copy the hex code into irule builder.

The code I have used as a test works fine from the Pronto, but does not do a thing in iRule (I'm using an already set up device in iRulme to avoid other problems).


Here is the hex code I get from the Pronto:


0000 006D 0022 0000 0155 00AD 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 00AD


I have tried several values for "repetition", from 0 to 4 (as 3, the normal default) did not work.


It is just not doing anything.


Any idea?


Thanks


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Help with discrete codes?
> 
> 
> Hello. I just got a brand new amplifier (Stello AI500 from April music) and I'm trying to learn the codes to use with iRule. The way I normally do it (it worked for all my other devices) is I learn through a Philips Pronto, then copy the hex code into irule builder.
> 
> The code I have used as a test works fine from the Pronto, but does not do a thing in iRule (I'm using an already set up device in iRulme to avoid other problems).
> 
> 
> Here is the hex code I get from the Pronto:
> 
> 
> 0000 006D 0022 0000 0155 00AD 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 00AD
> 
> 
> I have tried several values for "repetition", from 0 to 4 (as 3, the normal default) did not work.
> 
> 
> It is just not doing anything.
> 
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi,


Just a comment from a complete novice. I spent ages trying to get some codes to work, and some of the codes that should have worked didn't. It was ages before I noticed that my itach wasn't sending out a signal, confirmed by the fact that the output light next to the IR port or RS232 port were not lighting up. If you are using the itach or possibly the GC devices I would at least check if the output light is flashing.


Failing that, Barry or someone else will be able to provide more technical information and break down your code for you,


Graham


----------



## barrygordon

cboengrand,


The code looks very clean and since it works from the Pronto it is obviously correct. I would start by looking at the iTach and make sure that the output light does flash for this code as Graham suggested.


If other devices work correctly through the iTach, then I would suspect that there is something wrong with the device file. it might be just this entry that is bad.


You said you started with an existing device file and the added this entry. Exactly what did you do?


----------



## averon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20576411
> 
> 
> From all the posts here it sounds like the Australian distributor really sucks and iTai should terminate them. I suggest you contact support (You should get support in the USA); they will resolve your problem.



I would be happy for them to just provide a license at the same price that everyone else can buy it for. Sick and tired of being ripped off just because I'm in Australia.


----------



## pat911

It looks like us Aussies are realy getting screwed here. We can no longer buy a licence, not at any price! We can however purchase a preprogrammed "solution" where it is (quote) "professionally installed by one of many technicians in Australia" at prices starting from AUD$999, yes, nine hundred and ninety nine Australian dollars. It does include a technician visiting your home for a site survey though.


I was fortunate enough to purchase a licence and a few Global Cache gateways direct from iRule a few months ago but I now want to purchase other gateways but cannot. I guess I am being forced to send my business elsewhere. It's a real shame but it seems that iRule receives more revenue from uRemote than from the few individual Australian iRule users. I can understand their business decision, although I don't understand why iRule won't supply licences/gateways direct to end users in Australia as their distributor clearly isn't supplying either of these items.


/end of rant.


Cheers

Pat


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/20588690
> 
> 
> Help with discrete codes?
> 
> 
> Hello. I just got a brand new amplifier (Stello AI500 from April music) and I'm trying to learn the codes to use with iRule. The way I normally do it (it worked for all my other devices) is I learn through a Philips Pronto, then copy the hex code into irule builder.
> 
> The code I have used as a test works fine from the Pronto, but does not do a thing in iRule (I'm using an already set up device in iRulme to avoid other problems).
> 
> 
> Here is the hex code I get from the Pronto:
> 
> 
> 0000 006D 0022 0000 0155 00AD 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 00AD
> 
> 
> I have tried several values for "repetition", from 0 to 4 (as 3, the normal default) did not work.
> 
> 
> It is just not doing anything.
> 
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I had an identical problem with a Denon amplifier being switched on/off via a macro. Worked fine with pronto but not with iRule. My problem was solved by adding a delay between commands in the macro, someting that wasn't needed in the pronto.


Cheers

Pat


----------



## ekkoville

Question for Barry: since I've seen you post about the Xantech 795 connecting block, I am wondering if you have run across a device that would allow two devices(MRF-260 and iTach) to be input and then distributed? I have three URC MRF-260's and would like to keep them along with iRule. I don't want to upgrade to a MRF-350 with IR inputs if I don't have to. The MRF-350 solution will work as it's been tested in another thread but a simple two input connecting block would be great.


----------



## barrygordon

I am mostly familiar with the xantech line and have never used/seen an MRF-260 although I just glanced at its installation maual on the WEB.


In the Xantech line all "Receivers" may be conncted in parallel to a connecting block. I did this in my theater at one time so that I could point the Pronto at any location.


You might want to look into the xantech device known as a "Serial Control Combiner" model 793-10, about $40 at Smarthome. It provides diode isolation between IR inputs. I have never used one so I can not state it will work.


If you are using one zone of the iTach and one zone from the MRF-260 you could jury rig the following which should work:


Build yourself an optical coupler. Buy a Xantech IR Receiver of the type that go in a J-Box WL85 or any of the other types (least expensive IIRC, look on eBay). Place it in a small radio shack black project box along with an emitter from the iTach and an emitter from the MRF-260. Put the emitters at one end of the box and the receiver at the other. Make sure that the receiver sees and reacts to either emitter. Plug the receiver output into a Connecting block and you should be good to go. Only restriction is that the iTach and the MRF-260 may not transmit at the same time!. I have done this in the past with complete success. This hack also avoids needing the GC cable to convert its output to a xantech formated signal to go into the connecting block.


As an alternate you should just be able to tape both emitters over the receivers eye so that they are both seen although I would be a little concerned re signal overload. Easy to try and test. Wrap the whole thing in black tape once it is working and throw it behind some equipment out of the way.


----------



## barrygordon

Pat911,


Why can't you just buy a gateway from Global Cache directly? Won't they ship to AU? I can understand how a licence may be forced through a distributor (although I can not understand why), but a piece of hardware? I think not unless GC has tied themselves down in some agreement. If you have a relative or friend in the US they can buy it and ship it to you, although you will have to pay duty.


Smarthome carries the Global Cache product line and ships internationally (Smarthome.com)


----------



## Trevorsplace

I don' t understand why Itai has not responded to this issue with the Australian users... (or any other issue for quite some time).

He used to be a regular poster in this thread and that led to a lot of confidence in the product.

That confidence is wayning fast .....


Barry I will aim this question at you as you are the only one in this forum that I know has contact with Itai.

Do you know why Itai has not been answering any questions and the Austalian problem in particular.

If not could you (would you) please contact him and find out the reasons.

I for one am getting a little concened about the future support of iRule.


Thanks


----------



## barrygordon

I have not spoken to iTai in quite a while. I know he is quite busy and involved with getting iRule going. I will drop him a line and see if I can get more information.


----------



## rjuch

hey guys, i have a pace satellite pvr decoder, i could not get any of the existing user devices to work, so i recorded all commands with the itach learning eye. every command works except for my fast fwd and rewind, ive recordeded the command over and over and tried replacing the hex a few times and the command still wont work, ive tried making the button repeat every 0.1sec and it wont respond, any ideas ?


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20588719
> 
> 
> cboengrand,
> 
> 
> The code looks very clean and since it works from the Pronto it is obviously correct. I would start by looking at the iTach and make sure that the output light does flash for this code as Graham suggested.
> 
> 
> If other devices work correctly through the iTach, then I would suspect that there is something wrong with the device file. it might be just this entry that is bad.
> 
> 
> You said you started with an existing device file and the added this entry. Exactly what did you do?



Thanks, the light is flashing indeed, but it's not turning the volume up. What I did is simple: I replaced the hex code from another IR controlled device by this new code without changing anything else.


Really don't what could be wrong. Works flaw easy with the Pronto


Thanks


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20588997
> 
> 
> Pat911,
> 
> 
> Why can't you just buy a gateway from Global Cache directly? Won't they ship to AU? I can understand how a licence may be forced through a distributor (although I can not understand why), but a piece of hardware? I think not unless GC has tied themselves down in some agreement. If you have a relative or friend in the US they can buy it and ship it to you, although you will have to pay duty.
> 
> 
> Smarthome carries the Global Cache product line and ships internationally (Smarthome.com)



Hi Barry,


Thanks for your reply. I can purchase Global Cache products from many online suppliers, hence my comment about being forced to send my business elsewhere. As for the licence, as I posted, I can also understand using a distributor and not selling direct, but uRemote are NOT selling the licence anymore. They are only selling a complete pre-programmed solution.


P.S. You don't know it but you have helped me greatly in refining my pronto pro's Javascript programs. Thanks.


Cheers

Pat.


----------



## pat911

For information only, this is the page that us Aussies get redirected to when we click on purchase on the iRule website. We go directly to the home page of uRemotes website.

www.uremote.com.au 


Cheers

Pat


----------



## JuanPfeiffer

Hi guys,


I am a newbie in this stuff, I am planing for the new house a 4source/4zone audio distribution.

I have thinked buying the Xantech D5RHK, and all the sources (DirecTV, Bluray Player, Radio tuner and PC) will be in the same room.

I want to be able to control all these equiment with the same remote. The important thing is that I want also to be able to control the music form the PC with the same remote ( being able to browse, select, see what's playing), one thing I would want if achivebale is to have 2way also with the radio tuner (basically just to see which station is on). One last thing I want, is to be able to control in each zone the D5RH keypads that have a built/in IR receiver.

Is all this control system possible to get with iRule and an iPad?

I currently don't have any hardware as I am planning and also subjecting hardware acquisitions according to what I need to get to achieve this.


----------



## K12RS

it appears the irule website is down, anybody know what is going on?


----------



## t_heinrich

Hopefully iRule 2.0 is coming!!!!! ;-)


----------



## kukhen

What's up with the homepage? Can't connect and I want to order!


Anyone know of a global caché retailer in Sweden or any good online shop that can ship their hardware to Sweden?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have not spoken to iTai in quite a while. I know he is quite busy and involved with getting iRule going. I will drop him a line and see if I can get more information.



Thanks Barry...


----------



## K12RS

check out smarthome.com they ship internationally


----------



## jaga01

Hi,

You can contact SYDIA at www.sydia.se . They import GC to sweden.

BRGDS,

Jacob from Denmark


----------



## kukhen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K12RS* /forum/post/20592391
> 
> 
> check out smarthome.com they ship internationally



Hmm, they don't seem to sell the european wall power adapter



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaga01* /forum/post/20592412
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You can contact SYDIA at www.sydia.se . They import GC to sweden.
> 
> BRGDS,
> 
> Jacob from Denmark



Yeah saw that they were retailers in sweden, however, they sell the WF2IR for 300 USD basically :/


----------



## barrygordon

juanPfiefer,


When it comes to a music source on a PC my choice has always been Squeezeserver from Logitech. you would need some sort of "Player" and my choice in your case would be a receiver which is the least expensive player. If your PC has a good audio system then IIRC there is a software based player that is free that would run on the PC. iRule won't control the Squeezesystem, but there is a $10 app called squeezepad that is superb in that regard. Squeezepad will even send a WOL to the PC if need be. Squeezepad will give you all you want on the iPad in the way of music control and display. Squeeze players run in price from about $150 to $1500, The difference in audio quality is zero if you are using the digital outputs, but may be significant (depends on the age of your ears) if using analog outputs.


----------



## K12RS

Barry, you are on here a lot. Do you know what is going on with the website? I can't get into irulebuilder.


----------



## K12RS

It seems iTia is MIA and Barry Gordon must be with him because he is not responding either. I am hoping I didn't just blow some money on iRule.


----------



## khiser

Barry hasn't posted in 2 hours and you call him MIA? hahahaha I guess Barry is not allowed to have a life


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K12RS* /forum/post/20593002
> 
> 
> It seems iTia is MIA and Barry Gordon must be with him because he is not responding either. I am hoping I didn't just blow some money on iRule.



With the other company selling iRule under another name and as a total pkg. I can only speculate that we will only see 2.0 under another name or company for a much higher price.


----------



## JuanPfeiffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20592476
> 
> 
> juanPfiefer,
> 
> 
> When it comes to a music source on a PC my choice has always been Squeezeserver from Logitech. you would need some sort of "Player" and my choice in your case would be a receiver which is the least expensive player. If your PC has a good audio system then IIRC there is a software based player that is free that would run on the PC. iRule won't control the Squeezesystem, but there is a $10 app called squeezepad that is superb in that regard. Squeezepad will even send a WOL to the PC if need be. Squeezepad will give you all you want on the iPad in the way of music control and display. Squeeze players run in price from about $150 to $1500, The difference in audio quality is zero if you are using the digital outputs, but may be significant (depends on the age of your ears) if using analog outputs.



Thanks a lot for your info Barry,


It's now a month sicnce I began researching and reading for this project, i did not knew anything about all this whole house audio, remote control etc before. I think I'm finally getting a really basic undestanding on it, and I need to make my mind cause as I live in Colombia I'm heading to the states for vacations and I'll buy everything needed. I saw the squeezebox and thought would be really good, then I found the AppleTV, even Airport Express and i think it fits better with less cost, as you can handle everything with the Remote app, and if I'm right and from the answer given to me by iRule support, you can put a Remot app icon in the iRule that changes to the Remore app library to be able to contril this, am I right?

The only two things I still dont know if it will be possible or not is that as I am planning to get the Xantech D5RHK (which i saw has a rs232port) and it's connectd to inwall keyapds for each zone, do you think with the iRule I can control it? I mean, what i would preferablly not want is to need to change manually source input on the keypad or with the mini IR control that comes with. I want be doing it withiRule for example that I program a button called listen pc music, it automatically sends mo the the Remota App for AppleTV OR airexpress AND that it also changes the source of the zone I am to the apple tv input. I dont know how else to explain it, and as I dont undestarnd these protocols, do not know if htat RS232 port the Zantech has is going to let me do that.


Would be great to know it this can be done!! (and how!!)


----------



## Nosoforos

It's kind of weird they wouldn't let anyone know anything if the downtime has to do with maintenance, right?

I'm still hoping for a desktop-app instead of the web-app, precisely because of things like this.


----------



## khiser

Guys, calm down. The builder is still up and there is no evidence to say something bad happened.


Note the Irule "Marketing site" is a totally different site than the builder. It could be as simple as a problem with their host, they are updating the marketing site to account for v2.0 (I hope), or something else.


While is sucks not to know what is going on, hold judgement until we hear something.


iTai, If you are switching over to V2.0 stuff it would have been good to have a landing page that stated so or post an update before the process began to keep people from freaking out. Worst case you lost $50 and can use your hardware with another offering.


----------



## K12RS

I know my bad, I am more concerned that I can't get into Irule after paying for the software.


If they are going to have a new website and pricing structure for 2.0, they still have a responsibility to support the current rev that they were still selling last week.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K12RS* /forum/post/20593130
> 
> 
> I know my bad, I am more concerned that I can't get into Irule after paying for the software.
> 
> 
> If they are going to have a new website and pricing structure for 2.0, they still have a responsibility to support the current rev that they were still selling last week.



What are you unable to do today, that you could last week? The builder is still up.


Everybody needs to relax.

I hope Itai is too busy finishing 2.0 off or if there is a problem with the website, that he is working to fix it instead of posting an update for us here.


----------



## K12RS

I guess I am doing something wrong because I go to iBuilder through the iRule website link.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20593246
> 
> 
> What are you unable to do today, that you could last week? The builder is still up.
> 
> 
> Everybody needs to relax.
> 
> I hope Itai is too busy finishing 2.0 off or if there is a problem with the website, that he is working to fix it instead of posting an update for us here.


----------



## barrygordon

I am still alive and well. I spend alternate mornings at Cardiac Rehab, at least for one more day; I needed a valve job a few months ago and am fully recovered (I think).


I am generally at the machine when I am home but I do have a life. My web site describes it; but needs to be updated for more recent "Life" events.


I also read a lot and watch a lot of film and TV. Oh yes, I go out often with my GF who is an ex runway model and quite a bit younger than I.


I have not heard back from iTai and when I do I will post a note.


----------



## barrygordon

Juan,


I looked at the manual for the Xantech device and it does not appear to have an IR input that I can see. It definately does not have a hard wired IR input, but might have a receiver on the front panel (How ever I doubt it as it appears to be rack mountable).


It has an RS232 port, but that port is not documented except to registered dealers. I will try and get a copy. It is really designed as a fairly proprietary solution using Xantech keypads and expansion devices. I would look for a more simple system.


----------



## cinema mad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20593339
> 
> 
> I am still alive and well. I spend alternate mornings at Cardiac Rehab, at least for one more day; I needed a valve job a few months ago and am fully recovered (I think).
> 
> 
> I am generally at the machine when I am home but I do have a life. My web site describes it; but needs to be updated for more recent "Life" events.
> 
> 
> I also read a lot and watch a lot of film and TV. Oh yes, I go out often with my GF who is an ex runway model and quite a bit younger than I.



By the sound of it Barry you just did update your Bio


----------



## rjuch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20589775
> 
> 
> hey guys, i have a pace satellite pvr decoder, i could not get any of the existing user devices to work, so i recorded all commands with the itach learning eye. every command works except for my fast fwd and rewind, ive recordeded the command over and over and tried replacing the hex a few times and the command still wont work, ive tried making the button repeat every 0.1sec and it wont respond, any ideas ?



any idea guys ? IT doesnt make sense that every command records and works well (and the decoder requires that I only repeat the command once) except for the fwd and rev buttons ?


I too want to retire my harmony


----------



## JuanPfeiffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20593366
> 
> 
> Juan,
> 
> 
> I looked at the manual for the Xantech device and it does not appear to have an IR input that I can see. It definately does not have a hard wired IR input, but might have a receiver on the front panel (How ever I doubt it as it appears to be rack mountable).
> 
> 
> It has an RS232 port, but that port is not documented except to registered dealers. I will try and get a copy. It is really designed as a fairly proprietary solution using Xantech keypads and expansion devices. I would look for a more simple system.



Thanks Barry,


Good to know your opinion! Well as I did not know much about it, I thought that was the best option, but now that you say it, I know this should be in another threadm but what do you think in term of specs I should be looking at to get what i want and be able to control it with iRule? Just want a 4source/4zone multiroom audio system.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K12RS* /forum/post/20593336
> 
> 
> I guess I am doing something wrong because I go to iBuilder through the iRule website link.



builder.iruleathome.com will get you straight there.


----------



## barrygordon

RJUCH,


Send me the hex as learned, of all the commands. Mark the patterns with the name of the command. Mark the two that don't work special so I can spot them easily. Send it to me as a single text file using the email address in my profile. I will take a look at them and see if I can help you.


----------



## K12RS

thank you


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20593826
> 
> 
> builder.iruleathome.com will get you straight there.


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pat911* /forum/post/20588801
> 
> 
> I had an identical problem with a Denon amplifier being switched on/off via a macro. Worked fine with pronto but not with iRule. My problem was solved by adding a delay between commands in the macro, someting that wasn't needed in the pronto.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Pat



Interesting. Are you only referring to delay in a macro or a delay for a single command? For testing purpose I have not used it in a macro but as amsingle command.


Thanks


----------



## osupike99

Hi all,


Just to let everyone know that are having issues accessing www.iruleathome.com . According the website hosting company, they are experiencing a denial of service attack.


Hopefully they can get it resolved soon.



Alex


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cboengrand* /forum/post/20594342
> 
> 
> Interesting. Are you only referring to delay in a macro or a delay for a single command? For testing purpose I have not used it in a macro but as amsingle command.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Macro Only, you did not say if it was a macro or single command.


I did not try to switch it on/off outside of a macro so initially I assumed it was the command/hex that had the problem. In faultfinding the problem I issued the command individually and it worked. That led me to the conclusion that it was the macro and a delay fixed it.


Cheers

Pat


----------



## chaz66

I have the free evaluation version of ibulder. None of the Database Codes will transmit IR. Only Hex or Global Cache codes transmit. Is this a problem or do I just need to buy the full version? Obviously cant buy until the website is back up.


Thoughts?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaz66* /forum/post/20595702
> 
> 
> I have the free evaluation version of ibulder. None of the Database Codes will transmit IR. Only Hex or Global Cache codes transmit. Is this a problem or do I just need to buy the full version? Obviously cant buy until the website is back up.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Trial or full version should not matter. Only limit is number of panels and image/devices uploads.



Alex


----------



## chaz66

Alex,


When I drag the Database code to a button in one of the panels it is no longer greyed out. However in the "code" field it simply shows "database code" and the respective button does not transmit IR. I have no problems if i drag and drop either a Global Cache or Hex code.


I'm using a GC-100-6, and Iphone4.


Any idea why it would not show the code and/or not transmit IR?


Chaz


----------



## pat911

The website is back up and us Aussies are no longer being redirected to the local purchase site. Hopefully it remains that way but if any Aussies want to buy a licence I would buy now to be sure.


It would be good to get iRule's official stance on this matter though.


Cheers

Pat.


----------



## michaelp2005

Not waiting for it to change - purchased the license tonight!!!


Michael


----------



## Nosoforos

I have a Panasonic plasma type TH37PV70. I can't get it to work with the codes from the database. None of the codes I find on the internet work. Learning the codes through the iTach is notoriously difficult and hasn't worked until now, neither.

Does anyone on this forum by chance have the same tv? Does anyone have some advice? Thanks!


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic plasma type TH37PV70. I can't get it to work with the codes from the database. None of the codes I find on the internet work. Learning the codes through the iTach is notoriously difficult and hasn't worked until now, neither.
> 
> Does anyone on this forum by chance have the same tv? Does anyone have some advice? Thanks!



It sounds like you might not have your emitter positioned just right. To say that all the codes and the learner have failed, points to something else. When i was learning the codes for my panny i had to retry the learning process until i got the right string length in the learner. I kept a text fle open. Then copy, pasted, and labeled each command. Visually this helped to detect fragmented captures. Stick with 1-3 commands try and try again to capture using learner. Enter the codes in the appropriate fields (hex vs gc) in builder. Try using a blaster to test.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaz66* /forum/post/20595789
> 
> 
> When I drag the Database code to a button in one of the panels it is no longer greyed out. However in the "code" field it simply shows "database code" and the respective button does not transmit IR.



Database codes are never shown, so that part is normal. Don't know why it doesn't transmit though.


----------



## William

Need a little newbie hardware guidance. Equipment to control in rack. Marantz AV 7005 preamp, HTPC (meda center/IMON), Oppo DV 980A (SA-CD/DVD-A) Vudu Box (will probably replace with BD/Vudu 3D). Also across the room I have a projector JVC HD10 now but replacing with a Sony HW30 (soon as available). Flexibility to add more devices.


Can I get by with a 100-6 and would I also need a GC-BL2? Would also need a Dual IR emitter too (does the 100-6 come with 3 single IR emitters?). So is this a complete hardware list I would need to start?


100-06 $130

GC-BL2 $45

Dual IR Emitter $12


EDIT: after recounting it looks like I would need 2 Dual IR Emitters and 4 devices in the rack would be the max?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaz66* /forum/post/20595789
> 
> 
> Alex,
> 
> 
> When I drag the Database code to a button in one of the panels it is no longer greyed out. However in the "code" field it simply shows "database code" and the respective button does not transmit IR. I have no problems if i drag and drop either a Global Cache or Hex code.
> 
> 
> I'm using a GC-100-6, and Iphone4.
> 
> 
> Any idea why it would not show the code and/or not transmit IR?
> 
> 
> Chaz



Hi Chaz,


Database Codes you will not be able to see at all. They are hidden for a reason. What is the name of the device that you are trying to use that has the database code that doesn't work for you?



Alex


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/20597301
> 
> 
> It sounds like you might not have your emitter positioned just right. To say that all the codes and the learner have failed, points to something else. When i was learning the codes for my panny i had to retry the learning process until i got the right string length in the learner. I kept a text fle open. Then copy, pasted, and labeled each command. Visually this helped to detect fragmented captures. Stick with 1-3 commands try and try again to capture using learner. Enter the codes in the appropriate fields (hex vs gc) in builder. Try using a blaster to test.



Actually, I have to say that I did get some commands working by learning them through the iTach, but I don't know how to make the power toggle work... All the things I tried failed, and without the option to turn my tv on, the other codes have little use


----------



## barrygordon

Two things


1) I am more than willing to look at any hex patterns that do not work. You can email them to me at the address in my profile. What I want/need is a single text file per component. The file should contain the name of the hex pattern (the name of the button e.g. Power On, Power Toggle, Volume Up, . . . ) and then the full hex pattern as learned. Indicate if the pattern works or does . Put this as a comment after the name in parens e.g.


Power On (not Working)

0000 0067 0022 0000 . . .


Power Toggle(Working)

0000 0067 0022 0000 . . .

and so on.


Unfortunately without the actual components I can not test them. If you are desperate send me the remote as I have special software for learning patterns from a remote. I will send it back to you when I have played with it, hopefully with a full set of hex patterns. Contact me before sending a remote!!


The more patterns, for the same component, you send me the better I will be able to decode what is going on and perhaps help you out. I have special software I use to reverse engineer the patterns. No guarantees, and I do it when I have free time or am bored.


2) I have updated the profile on my web site ( www.the-gordons.net - Barry's Profile). It now covers the most recent events in my life. It also includes a picture for those who wonder who what I look like. Even better, it includes pictures of my current GF from her modeling days.


I was very flattered at a Cedia show when some one came over to me at the Philips Pronto exhibit and introduced himself. he was from Australlia. He wanted to meet me because there was a rumor that I did not exist and really was a Pronto employee.


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelp2005* /forum/post/20596895
> 
> 
> Not waiting for it to change - purchased the license tonight!!!
> 
> 
> Michael



Good thing you did because the redirection is back in place today.










Cheers

Pat.


----------



## chaz66

Got it working. I'm an idiot. I had multiple instances of the device, and the IR emitter set for only one. I deleted the "extra" instance of the device and reassigned the keys. All working normally now!


Great APP!!!!!!


cheers,


Chaz


----------



## JuanPfeiffer

For the aussies that are being redirected, I know one thing that has a 2 hour free trial account with a VPN connection where you can choose Canada, UK or US based servers so your connection looks like from there and maybe you won't be redirected. I tried a couple times for tv shows episodes (CBS, SHO) and it worked for me really well (I live in Colombia so I don't get acces to see those reaplays because I'm not in US). It'easy to setup.
www.cienen.com 

Those are my 2 cents, hope it helps!


----------



## oxymoeron

Hello:


I have started a project after purchasing a home that included a ZPR68-10 pre-amp and PA1235 Amp, along with speakers throughout the house. Previously these were controlled under a Premise system, but I am moving to iRule. My daughter is helping me out in order to learn and help make progress while I am at the office.


We have an IP2SL on the network and connected via RS-232 to the ZPR68. iRule app running on iPhone4 finds the gateway. In the builder we have added the Xantech ZPR68-10 device. I believe Zellarman uploaded these and he has been a help in getting us started.


Does the gateway name need to be the same on two different iphones? (yes, the IP address is the same of course)


The main issue (oldest question in the book) is that after adding a test command in a panel and then syncing, we get the "Failed to connect to gateways!". I have read through quite a number of posts, but am still not clear as to the possible causes of this. Is this because the gateway is not communicating properly with the device or can I simply not communicate with the gateway itself?


Once we get past this, should we be able to get pretty far just adding the "database codes" to the interface? I don't know how to see the underlying commands...do we need to?


If anyone has specific experience with the ZPR68-10 I would appreciate knowing that for future reference and questions.


- Steve


----------



## michaelp2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pat911* /forum/post/20600150
> 
> 
> Good thing you did because the redirection is back in place today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Pat.



That's unbelievable. So, I've got to say thanks to you Pat, otherwise I wouldn't have known about the short window. Have the builder up and running now after super quick response from irule on converting my paypal email to my gmail account. I also purchased an itach as it was easy










Michael


----------



## William

Can you control the Marantz AV7005 preamp through RS-232? Also I have (will have) a Sony HW30 projector with has a RS-232. Would I be better off running a serial cable to the projector or using an IR blaster?


Does RS-232 offer more, less or the same control as IR? Is it easer, harder or about the same to set up RS-232 control on iRule?


If I have 2 RS-232 devices should I buy the GC-100-12


Also is an HTPC controlled by IR or over the network/ethernet?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20602055
> 
> 
> Can you control the Marantz AV7005 preamp through RS-232? Also I have (will have) a Sony HW30 projector with has a RS-232. Would I be better off running a serial cable to the projector or using an IR blaster?
> 
> 
> Does RS-232 offer more, less or the same control as IR? Is it easer, harder or about the same to set up RS-232 control on iRule?
> 
> 
> If I have 2 RS-232 devices should I buy the GC-100-12
> 
> 
> Also is an HTPC controlled by IR or over the network/ethernet?



Hi William,


Main advantage of RS232 or IP control is 2-way feedback. Additionally, for projectors, RS232 OFF command only needs to be sent once vs OFF-OFF via IR.


HTPC is controlled via TCP/IP via network.



Alex


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20602268
> 
> 
> Hi William,
> 
> 
> Main advantage of RS232 or IP control is 2-way feedback. Additionally, for projectors, RS232 OFF command only needs to be sent once vs OFF-OFF via IR.
> 
> 
> HTPC is controlled via TCP/IP via network.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks Alex,


So I would be probably better 'bitting the bullet' and getting the 100-12 for 2 RS-232 ports and forgo the IR blaster?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20602343
> 
> 
> Thanks Alex,
> 
> 
> So I would be probably better 'bitting the bullet' and getting the 100-12 for 2 RS-232 ports and forgo the IR blaster?



Your Marantz is actually IP controllable according to Marantz website. So just plug it into the router/switch with no need for GC hookup. So you may actually just need GC-100 6 with 1 rs232 for your PJ and 6 IR connections.



Alex


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20602435
> 
> 
> Your Marantz is actually IP controllable according to Marantz website. So just plug it into the router/switch with no need for GC hookup. So you may actually just need GC-100 6 with 1 rs232 for your PJ and 6 IR connections.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks agian Alex (careful you may have to adopt me)







,


I posted on the AV7005 thread asking about RS-232 and Ethernet control. I don't have the AV7005 yet and I want to be sure I order the best iRule/Global Cache hardware for my needs. Hopefully there are some AV7005/iRule users who can advise me on which works best (or if they are the same).


----------



## Valdhor

For all the Ocker's (And Kiwi's) who want to get a license for iRule, I could buy the license for you and you can pay me with Paypal. I'm not looking to make a profit. I buy for US$50 and you pay me $50. Of course, if Paypal wants to charge extra...


I am an ex-pat Kiwi living in North Carolina. I also lived in Cromer, NSW (One suburb over from Dee Why in Sydney) for eight years.


I know the pain you are going through - I lived through the same kind of thing. If I can give back in some way, I'm glad to do so. Just send me a PM and we can figure out the details.


----------



## William

When using devices with Ethernet command/remote capability is the Global Cache bypassed/not used and the device has it's own gateway to iRule? Does a HTPC/Media Center have it's own gateway too?


Hope I communicating this correctly since I don't have any of the equipment yet (did buy my iRule licenses to avoid any possible price increase in ver 2.x).


SIDE NOTE: Is iRule in Georgia (Atlanta)? I had to pay state sales tax.


----------



## barrygordon

The global cache or similar devices are not needed if the end device, the component you wish to control, has ethernet capability. The ethernet capability may be either http protocol based or pure TCP/IP. Many components implement telnet but in reality it is not telnet (the initial negotiations are not implemented) but rather raw TCP/IP using port 23


----------



## myfootsmells

I bought the iLearner and can now transfer the HEX codes to iRule. So here's what I'm wondering, I noticed that there are commands in iRule that are Power On and Power Off not Power Toggle.


How do I figure out what Power On and Power Off are since they aren't on the Canon projector's remote?


Thanks.


M


----------



## jsc1205

I stumbled onto the iRule app and I'm trying to learn more about it, so have a couple of questions if anyone can answer


1. Does iRule only work with this Global Cache thing and IR blasters? Or can it be made to control devices like a network reciever, or a blu-ray player etc?


2. Thinking of purchasing the Sony ES model of their 400 disc blu-ray changer that has RS232. Hopefully iRule can control it?


Thanks for any help anyone can provide for a newbie!!


----------



## myfootsmells

1. The Global Cache and IR blasters are called gateways. The iRule connects to the gateways which in turn sends the IR commands to your devices.


----------



## barrygordon

jsc1205,


iRule will work directly with any device that can be controlled and respond over a TCP/IP port.


Contact me re the Sony ES BluRay Changer. Send me a PM


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20603697
> 
> 
> For all the Ocker's (And Kiwi's) who want to get a license for iRule, I could buy the license for you and you can pay me with Paypal. I'm not looking to make a profit. I buy for US$50 and you pay me $50. Of course, if Paypal wants to charge extra...
> 
> 
> I am an ex-pat Kiwi living in North Carolina. I also lived in Cromer, NSW (One suburb over from Dee Why in Sydney) for eight years.
> 
> 
> I know the pain you are going through - I lived through the same kind of thing. If I can give back in some way, I'm glad to do so. Just send me a PM and we can figure out the details.



Excellent! That's mighty kind of you. As I said, I already have a licence but I'm sure others here will take you up on your offer.


Cheers

Pat.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oxymoeron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello:
> 
> 
> I have started a project after purchasing a home that included a ZPR68-10 pre-amp and PA1235 Amp, along with speakers throughout the house. Previously these were controlled under a Premise system, but I am moving to iRule. My daughter is helping me out in order to learn and help make progress while I am at the office.
> 
> 
> We have an IP2SL on the network and connected via RS-232 to the ZPR68. iRule app running on iPhone4 finds the gateway. In the builder we have added the Xantech ZPR68-10 device. I believe Zellarman uploaded these and he has been a help in getting us started.
> 
> 
> Does the gateway name need to be the same on two different iphones? (yes, the IP address is the same of course)
> 
> 
> The main issue (oldest question in the book) is that after adding a test command in a panel and then syncing, we get the "Failed to connect to gateways!". I have read through quite a number of posts, but am still not clear as to the possible causes of this. Is this because the gateway is not communicating properly with the device or can I simply not communicate with the gateway itself?
> 
> 
> Once we get past this, should we be able to get pretty far just adding the "database codes" to the interface? I don't know how to see the underlying commands...do we need to?
> 
> 
> If anyone has specific experience with the ZPR68-10 I would appreciate knowing that for future reference and questions.
> 
> 
> - Steve



Steve, I haven't used the builder in a while, so I'm really starting to forget some details with regard to setup, but I'll give it a whirl.


First off, I'll assume that you're aware that the ZPR all zones device means that the command issued will affect every zone, if you're looking to control a specific zone, then you'll need to use the device set up for that particular zone.


Next, in response to setting up gateways for each iPhone, you don't have to. When you select the sync button on either of your iPhones, there's three choices,

1) sync w/ iRule builder

2) backup gateways and

3) restore gateways

What you do is set up the gateways on one iPhone, once that is done, you back them up, then on the second device you select restore. Ironically, my wife just got an iPhone and I couldn't figure out why it wasn't connecting to the gateways after I synced it, thankfully it didn't take me too long before I realized all I had to do was this simple step. It's a great feature, I've heard that other similar apps require setting up the gateways on each device, as opposed to this 'copy' (restore) feature. We have three i devices, and a fourth on the way, so I certainly appreciate it.


And lastly, (and I'm not sure on this, but i think it's at least something close) when/if you have a page setup, but not all buttons are assigned a command, I think you'll get the red or yellow gateway icon in the lower right, though the error message you're getting, I guess is a little different.


Do you have devices that haven't been assigned a gateway, or buttons that haven't been assigned commands?


----------



## enchntr

I've been working with iRule for about two weeks now and am pretty satisfied thus far. I picked up a Global Cache GC-100-18R and a Digi PortServer TS16. I'm coming off having my theater controlled with a Pronto TSU-7000 and RF extender as my components are in another room.


The components are:


Pioneer VSX-84TXSi (RS-232 and IR)

Toshiba HD-A30 (IR)

Oppo BDP-93 (RS-232 and IR)

Sony VPL-VW85 (RS-232 and IR)


The main reason for moving to this solution is I've wanted to control with serial for some time, especially for 2-way communication. The Pronto solution is working just fine, but it's no longer feasible to maintain an IR only solution. I will probably work on remote lighting next, and start adding other rooms as time goes by. For now, the theater is my test bed.


Again, since I was coming off the Pronto, the editor wasn't as daunting as I can imagine a new user would feel. There was a learning curve, however, so take that into consideration. This is not a turn-key solution. Graphics (even in the default theme) need to be created, and codes will need to be learned. My recommendation to all newcomers: work on getting the devices in there, THEN make it pretty. I've had a number of issues with existing iRule codes for my devices. The HD DVD player is the only device I could reuse from my Pronto, or so I thought. The Pronto had truncated my HEX to short form Pronto HEX and not the normal long form, so they were unusable. And the device database for this device doesn't have any of the discrete codes and is also missing some undocumented codes I have, so I had to recreate the long form HEX. Once working, I moved onto the Oppo serial codes.


Not having worked with Serial protocols before, I downloaded the codes for the devices I would be controlling in this fashion. I also downloaded the devices from iRule, thinking someone else probably already finished it. Unfortunately, any shortcuts I thought would work didn't. The Oppo codes downloaded were all HEX and not ASCII/HEX. So, I had to recreate them. The Pioneer I downloaded had the ASCII/HEX, but no codes worked. Found out these codes had a trailing space which threw the receiver in a waiting state,, so I had to delete the trailing space in every command. Can't wait to get the projector hooked up.











On top of this, I decided I wanted to use DB-9/RJ-45 adapters. With the codes above not working, I had major concerns on how I was constructing the ends. Luckily, a regular and null cable helped me show where the problem lied.


I've sent one feature request to iRule, and that is the panel transition animation. Right now, it just seems to swipe back and forth, even if you click a link to a different panel. I've asked for a cross-fade, as my buttons on the right and left are pretty static, and a cross-fade would make it seem as if only a few buttons are changing.


Overall, I'm pretty pleased. I'll be more pleased when the iPad will become the primary controller for the theater...probably after the panels are complete and the macros are programmed.


Ed


----------



## oxymoeron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20605182
> 
> 
> Steve, I haven't used the builder in a while, so I'm really starting to forget some details with regard to setup, but I'll give it a whirl.
> 
> 
> First off, I'll assume that you're aware that the ZPR all zones device means that the command issued will affect every zone, if you're looking to control a specific zone, then you'll need to use the device set up for that particular zone.
> 
> 
> Next, in response to setting up gateways for each iPhone, you don't have to. When you select the sync button on either of your iPhones, there's three choices,
> 
> 1) sync w/ iRule builder
> 
> 2) backup gateways and
> 
> 3) restore gateways
> 
> What you do is set up the gateways on one iPhone, once that is done, you back them up, then on the second device you select restore. Ironically, my wife just got an iPhone and I couldn't figure out why it wasn't connecting to the gateways after I synced it, thankfully it didn't take me too long before I realized all I had to do was this simple step. It's a great feature, I've heard that other similar apps require setting up the gateways on each device, as opposed to this 'copy' (restore) feature. We have three i devices, and a fourth on the way, so I certainly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> And lastly, (and I'm not sure on this, but i think it's at least something close) when/if you have a page setup, but not all buttons are assigned a command, I think you'll get the red or yellow gateway icon in the lower right, though the error message you're getting, I guess is a little different.
> 
> 
> Do you have devices that haven't been assigned a gateway, or buttons that haven't been assigned commands?



Thanks Zellarman. I will check on these things.

- Steve


----------



## oxymoeron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oxymoeron* /forum/post/20605691
> 
> 
> Thanks Zellarman. I will check on these things.
> 
> - Steve


_First off, I'll assume that you're aware that the ZPR all zones device means that the command issued will affect every zone, if you're looking to control a specific zone, then you'll need to use the device set up for that particular zone._


I don't know what this means. I am just looking at the database codes for the Xantech ZPR device in the builder. Are these the commands for the all zones device? I don't get it.


- Steve


----------



## oxymoeron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oxymoeron* /forum/post/20605691
> 
> 
> Thanks Zellarman. I will check on these things.
> 
> - Steve





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20605182
> 
> 
> Steve, I haven't used the builder in a while, so I'm really starting to forget some details with regard to setup, but I'll give it a whirl.
> 
> 
> And lastly, (and I'm not sure on this, but i think it's at least something close) when/if you have a page setup, but not all buttons are assigned a command, I think you'll get the red or yellow gateway icon in the lower right, though the error message you're getting, I guess is a little different.
> 
> 
> Do you have devices that haven't been assigned a gateway, or buttons that haven't been assigned commands?



I got rid of all buttons that don't have commands. I now have three panels, but only one has buttons. The one with the buttons has two buttons, to which I assigned Volume Up and Volume Down. Now when I go to that panel I immediately get the red icon and "Failed to connect to gateways". Prior to this it took about 20-30 seconds to get that message. Sounds like progress to me!


Thanks for any help on this.


- Steve


----------



## uRemote

My name is Alex and I am one of the owners of uRemote in Australia, the company that has the exclusive rights to iRule in Australia and New Zealand.


Firstly, I wanted to apologise for the fact that it has taken us so long to introduce ourselves which has resulted in some confusion as to the relationship with uRemote and iRule. We have been debating the best way forward with Itai who is here in Australia with us at the moment so hopefully this post helps clear this up.


uRemote has spent a significant amount of money developing iRule specifically for the Australian and New Zealand market and has already developed a significant installer list across Australia and New Zealand. We have decided that we are taking the route of protecting our installers by deciding not to allow customers to buy the licence directly in Australia and New Zealand. In saying that, we are always looking for new installers to come on board and we will be having regular training sessions for uRemote in Australia so stay tuned to our website/Facebook/Twitter for news on new installation dates.


I understand that this will be frustrating to some of you as you like to do it yourself but we have carefully discussed and decided that this is the best way forward for uRemote in Australia. In saying that, what we would like to do is offer a special deal to anyone on this forum by mentioning the AVS forum when you call us. A full installation includes an IP or WiFi IR iTach and a uRemote licence fully installed by a professional technician that allows control of your entire home theatre on unlimited iPhones/iPads and iPods. As I understand, we are not allowed to mention prices on here so if anyone is interested, please give us a call on 1300 22 22 66.


I understand that it is possible to potentially buy a iRule licence by using a proxy but if this is done after this date, it cannot be guaranteed to work as software is being developed that will prevent Australian IP’s from syncing their devices to the builder software if they don’t have a uRemote version of iRule. This will not affect any iRule licences that have been purchased prior to today. We guarantee that any iRule licences purchased prior to today will continue to work indefinitely. I can understand how this may be viewed as controlling but I hope that you understand that uRemote has invested significant amounts of money into the product in Australia and we have to make sure that the investment we have put in allows the business to continue growing in Australia. I understand if some of you are determined to find alternatives to uRemote if the special we have offered is not good enough. I do urge you to reconsider because I have personally done a huge amount of research as well as having inside information on why uRemote is your best option. It is by far the most cost effective, powerful and easy to use solution on the market and given the ambition Itai has for iRule, it’s only going to get better.


I’m not sure why some people have said that we have not answered any emails, if this is the case, I would like to know about it immediately so we can rectify this situation. If anyone wants to purchase any Globalcache products in Australia, we have plenty of stock and are happy to provide you any equipment. If you have any questions, please send an email to [email protected] .


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uRemote* /forum/post/20605856
> 
> 
> I understand that it is possible to potentially buy a iRule licence by using a proxy but if this is done after this date, it cannot be guaranteed to work as software is being developed that will prevent Australian IP's from syncing their devices to the builder software if they don't have a uRemote version of iRule. This will not affect any iRule licences that have been purchased prior to today. We guarantee that any iRule licences purchased prior to today will continue to work indefinitely.



Hi Alex,


Thank-you for coming on the forum and explaining your position. I appreciate that you have invested both time and money in uRemote and that you must protect your investment. Having said that, I'm also disappointed that iRule has chosen to have a different business model for Australia.


I have an existing license and I understand from what you wrote above that my license will continue to work indefinitely, BUT, will I be eligible for updates as promised when I purchased my license? And, if there is a major update that requires a new purchase or payment of an upgrade fee, will I be allowed to purchase it?


I chop and change my HT gear at least on a monthly basis and so a packaged solution such as you provide just wouldn't work for me. If I cannot be guaranteed access to updates, especially two way communication which I believe is coming soon, then I will hesitantly have to find another solution. I hope that this is not the case.


Regards

Pat.


----------



## michaelp2005

I agree with Pat's comments above. When I change equipment or want to update a graphic I just want to do it. Don't want to wait for someone to do it or pay - particularly when I can do it myself.


This makes irule a non-DIY solution in Australia..........I would have thought there was opportunity for both in the market place.


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelp2005* /forum/post/20605975
> 
> 
> This makes irule a non-DIY solution in Australia..........I would have thought there was opportunity for both in the market place.



uRemote are protecting their investment. From today forward, they control, and get a slice of every iRule sale in Australia. They have stopped you and I from buying licences and programming remotes for our family and friends, even if we decided to do so for free. Only their installers will be able to program iRule in Australia and New Zealand it seems.


First Pronto and now iRule.










Cheers

Pat.


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelp2005* /forum/post/20605975
> 
> 
> I agree with Pat's comments above. When I change equipment or want to update a graphic I just want to do it. Don't want to wait for someone to do it or pay - particularly when I can do it myself.



Forget major changes, what about simple change such as the addition of a new freeview TV channel? Back to uRemote technical department to get a simple icon added to one display.


----------



## Nosoforos

I agree with your objections, this sounds pretty bad.


----------



## petew

This development makes me very uncomfortable with iRule. I want a DIY solution. We haven't hardly heard from the developer in months. I guess I'll put iRule on the back burner for another year or so.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uRemote* /forum/post/20605856
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that it is possible to potentially buy a iRule licence by using a proxy but if this is done after this date, it cannot be guaranteed to work as software is being developed that will prevent Australian IP’s from syncing their devices to the builder software if they don’t have a uRemote version of iRule. This will not affect any iRule licences that have been purchased prior to today. We guarantee that any iRule licences purchased prior to today will continue to work indefinitely. I can understand how this may be viewed as controlling but I hope that you understand that uRemote has invested significant amounts of money into the product in Australia and we have to make sure that the investment we have put in allows the business to continue growing in Australia.



Alex,

I believe that you are wasting time and energy on a method to block the iRule sync for Australians/Kiwis. Any user that is determined enough to go to the effort of using a proxy to sign up for the DIY account is not a potential customer for you. Why block them, I would have hoped that you had done enough research to understand that DIY market and the turnkey market can coexist. During all your research have you been reading this thread? Have you read every post? Probably not, or it wouldn't have taken you since May to address Australian's concerns about iRule and iRemote. If uRemote is actually able to offer outstanding service and installation then, you should be able to run your business successfully without hindering the DIYer. You should focus on competing with the AMX/Crestron installers for the home user instead of the DIYer who will just move on to the next thing. Your business model, lack of response to people interested in iRule and the tone of your post will cause more business problems for you than the few DIY users who just want a license.



Regards,

Rob

A happy iRule customer, thankfully not in Australia (only for the iRule/uRemote issues, I'm sure Australia is pretty nice otherwise).


----------



## barrygordon

uRemote et. al.,


I am not in Australlia so this decision does not affect me. I completely understand your position, but I do not agree with it.


Once purchased, configured and delivered do you provide the mechanisms for a client to

make changes?


Will uRemote upgrade an iRule configuration of a client if the source data changes e.g. remapping of channels on a cable system so that channel icons properly work after the change? Will you charge for this? The A/V world is not a stable one like the toaster market is.


Do you require your installers to escrow configurations so that a user is not dead and having to start over when the installer goes out of business.


The above are more properly addressed to your installers, but you are the one making the decision to lock down iRule in Australlia to protect your installers.


Pronto initially neglected the DIY market on the Pronto PRO, which is IMHO the best dedicated remote ever made, but changed its position to utilize their talents to their advantage. I have 6 Pronto Pro's all given to me by Philips for the work I did as a DIYer.


Philips dropped the Pronto line as it was not a core business to them and Philips has a corporate model that does not support such a stand alone product. They could have integrated it into one of their other business units, but ultimately recognized they could not compete with the iPad/Android tablets.


You are protecting "Installers" from a very small group of people, who can probably help you more than hurt you.


I assume you will not be using any graphics that might be on the iRule site contributed by DIYers, but will write all your own from scratch or buy a full graphics library. If you do use either graphics or device files contributed by DIYers I assume you will find them and properly compensate them for their efforts, protecting your "ad hoc" suppliers properly. In a similar vein I assume you will not be using any information posted here unless you contact the author and compensate them for their "intellectual property"


All things I contribute or post on my site are covered by a copyright notice that restricts its use to non-commercial purposes only.


Lastly why not provide a DIYer license recognizing that they want full control over their configurations and enjoy the hobby aspects of building their own stuff.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uRemote* /forum/post/20605856
> 
> 
> Software is being developed that will prevent Australian IP's from syncing their devices to the builder software if they don't have a uRemote version of iRule.



This is disappointing. I understand the age-old battle between professional vs. DIY. What we do is too complicated for most people to DIY. So a developer has the choice between a small DIY market which can easily migrate elsewhere when better technology shows up, or go where the money is, with people who simply want a turnkey solution. It is unfortunate they have felt the need to choose the latter.


Those of us outside of Australia may think this doesn't affect us, but it does. When I chose to invest my money, and more importantly my time, in iRule, I thought I was joining a worldwide community of fellow DIY enthusiasts who would share insights, questions, and answers. I now learn that a giant chunk of the English speaking world has been locked behind a digital iron curtain. So long mates, and potential future mates. Perhaps we will meet in the land of open source.


----------



## jaga01

Hi,

Does anyone know a problem with iphone that disconnects from the gw when the phone is going into sleeping mode. The problem is that when we re-connect the phone again it has lost its connection to the integra avr. The integra is connected as ip gw with its own ip adr. and port no. 60128. We have to cempletely restore the gw in order to re-establish connection.


The problem seems not to exist on a itouch.

BRDGS,

Jacob


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> uRemote et. al.,
> 
> 
> I am not in Australlia so this decision does not affect me. I completely understand your position, but I do not agree with it.
> 
> 
> Once purchased, configured and delivered do you provide the mechanisms for a client to
> 
> make changes?
> 
> 
> Will uRemote upgrade an iRule configuration of a client if the source data changes e.g. remapping of channels on a cable system so that channel icons properly work after the change? Will you charge for this? The A/V world is not a stable one like the toaster market is.
> 
> 
> Do you require your installers to escrow configurations so that a user is not dead and having to start over when the installer goes out of business.
> 
> 
> The above are more properly addressed to your installers, but you are the one making the decision to lock down iRule in Australlia to protect your installers.
> 
> 
> Pronto initially neglected the DIY market on the Pronto PRO, which is IMHO the best dedicated remote ever made, but changed its position to utilize their talents to their advantage. I have 6 Pronto Pro's all given to me by Philips for the work I did as a DIYer.
> 
> 
> Philips dropped the Pronto line as it was not a core business to them and Philips has a corporate model that does not support such a stand alone product. They could have integrated it into one of their other business units, but ultimately recognized they could not compete with the iPad/Android tablets.
> 
> 
> You are protecting "Installers" from a very small group of people, who can probably help you more than hurt you.
> 
> 
> I assume you will not be using any graphics that might be on the iRule site contributed by DIYers, but will write all your own from scratch or buy a full graphics library. If you do use either graphics or device files contributed by DIYers I assume you will find them and properly compensate them for their efforts, protecting your "ad hoc" suppliers properly. In a similar vein I assume you will not be using any information posted here unless you contact the author and compensate them for their "intellectual property"
> 
> 
> All things I contribute or post on my site are covered by a copyright notice that restricts its use to non-commercial purposes only.
> 
> 
> Lastly why not provide a DIYer license recognizing that they want full control over their configurations and enjoy the hobby aspects of building their own stuff.



Barry,


Very very very well put.


Jimi


----------



## cinema mad

Just wanted to say thankyou to our USA Brothers that have stepped up to batt for us Aussies







,


Unfortunately I see this out right disgraceful business practises A lot

over here with huge unjustified price inflation compared to the rest of the world







..

O well there is always the Australian owned company
http://www.commandfusion.com/ ....




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uRemote* /forum/post/20605856
> 
> 
> My name is Alex and I am one of the owners of Remote in Australia, the company that has the exclusive rights to iRule in Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why some people have said that we have not answered any emails, if this is the case, I would like to know about it immediately ].



FWIW Alex I sent your 4 emails over A 2week periode that went unanswered But now you have cleared up the reasons why: I Don't fit your business model so your Not going to wast time answering Emails where you can't charge me minimum $700au +..


----------



## mcosta.tech

I have just changed my system from a Control4 to IRULE, I could not afford to keep up with the cost of the new software updates, and the equipment cost. Control4 protects there installers as well. I am not sure what they are protecting them from....


There are many other home theater and home automation systems on the market that are proven and do a great job. These systems cost a great deal more money, and are very proprietary. They protect their installers! The other common statement is the systems are too complex for the average user and we don't want our systems getting a bad name because inexperience home owners mess them up.


The hole that I have seen in the market has been a good system that the average home owner can afford to step into home automation and home theater control.


IRule gives me control of my system, I enjoy doing the programming myself. My system will continue to evolve without me having to shell out $100 every time I want to make a change. The IRule user base here in the states will help drive this product forward because you have the entire user base sharing there experience, and the personal creativity in applying IRule to their systems.


I am sorry, I just don't buy the reason given for the Australian market. If the business model works here in the US, then it would work in other countries as well.


They have chosen to compete in the high end market against established installers and proven systems.


I have only had my IRule system up for a few weeks and I can already do more with it now then I could do with my Control4 system I had been programming with for over a year. The IRule system is working much faster as well.


----------



## enchntr

I'm beginning to wonder if this is not going to happen in the US, especially starting with 2.0 and two-way compatibility. I saw on another forum ( http://www.mpcclub.com/forum/showpos...6&postcount=59 ) that iRule is forking 2.0 into entry level and a PRO version, with PRO having the features most users want. As it is, the post says that the PRO version will cost more money.


I certainly hope this isn't the case, as many of us AVSers will be ticked. I am not paying a system config guy when I can certainly do this myself. I would like to hear from iTai and iRule directly regarding this.


Again, I hope I'm wrong.


Ed


----------



## barrygordon

Lets understand some things. iTai is devoting his entire future, well his immediate future to iRule's success. He does have a family to support. It is not a hobby with him any longer, it is his source of income!


When I was playing with the Pronto PRO I decided to write an app to control the music system in my house. It took me several months to get it right as the music server software was also changing. I finally decided to play software developer and offered it for sale for $29.95. I delivered it as commented open source so any one could read, learn and modify it. I sold 300 copies. The equivalent item, in a better version (IMHO) costs $9.95 on the iPAD and does everything my app on the Pronto did and then some. A $10.00 app will not feed a family for a year even if you sell 1000 of them. A $50 app won't do it either especially if there is more than one individual involved. There is overhead and expenses also to be considered.


iTai is doing what he needs to do to keep iRule viable. I disagree with the uRemote approach as I stated a few posts back. I still think there as a paradigm that will satisfy the DIYer and the protect the Professional installer.


As a point of fact though; based on many of the posts herein some of the iRule users may be tackling something beyond their ability. If it wasn't for many of us here they would be always on the phone to iRule support and iRule is probably not geared up to handle that too well. Please, nobody take offense it is just an observation. On the Pronto PRO forum the more senior of us always told beginners to read a book, read the documentation, learn how to . . . and the advice was generally followed. Fortunately there was a book and a very detailed developers guide. When advice wasn't and it became obviuous who was not putting in the time, we took the Amish approach of shunning and stopped talking to them.


Trying to assist someone when you do not have the same equipment is really tough! Some observe and describe better than others. Its just the nature of the beast.


One approach might be that the DIYer license restricts the user from using it for commercial gain. That is they are not allowed to develop iRule configs for others, for monetary gain. Hard to enforce but then again most licenses are. Perhaps mating it to the iDevice by it's Unique ID so it can only be used for a specific iDevice might work. Lets say $xx.00 dollars for the first copy and $x.00 for additional copies running the same configuration on other iDevices.


----------



## mcosta.tech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20608519
> 
> 
> Lets understand some things. iTai is devoting his entire future, well his immediate future to iRule's success. He does have a family to support. It is not a hobby with him any longer, it is his source of income!
> 
> 
> When I was playing with the Pronto PRO I decided to write an app to control the music system in my house. It took me several months to get it right as the music server software was also changing. I finally decided to play software developer and offered it for sale for $29.95. I delivered it as commented open source so any one could read, learn and modify it. I sold 300 copies. The equivalent item, in a better version (IMHO) costs $9.95 on the iPAD and does everything my app on the Pronto did and then some. A $10.00 app will not feed a family for a year even if you sell 1000 of them. A $50 app won't do it either especially if there is more than one individual involved. There is overhead and expenses also to be considered.
> 
> 
> iTai is doing what he needs to do to keep iRule viable. I disagree with the uRemote approach as I stated a few posts back. I still think there as a paradigm that will satisfy the DIYer and the protect the Professional installer.
> 
> 
> As a point of fact though; based on many of the posts herein some of the iRule users may be tackling something beyond their ability. If it wasn't for many of us here they would be always on the phone to iRule support and iRule is probably not geared up to handle that too well. Please, nobody take offense it is just an observation. On the Pronto PRO forum the more senior of us always told beginners to read a book, read the documentation, learn how to . . . and the advice was generally followed. Fortunately there was a book and a very detailed developers guide. When advice wasn't and it became obviuous who was not putting in the time, we took the Amish approach of shunning and stopped talking to them.
> 
> 
> Trying to assist someone when you do not have the same equipment is really tough! Some observe and describe better than others. Its just the nature of the beast.
> 
> 
> One approach might be that the DIYer license restricts the user from using it for commercial gain. That is they are not allowed to develop iRule configs for others, for monetary gain. Hard to enforce but then again most licenses are. Perhaps mating it to the iDevice by it's Unique ID so it can only be used for a specific iDevice might work. Lets say $xx.00 dollars for the first copy and $x.00 for additional copies running the same configuration on other iDevices.



Itai should make money, and I hope he makes a ton of it. After changing over to IRule I've a vested interest in his success. I think he has done a great job!


If he needs to charge more for the application to make this a profitable venture he should.

I just have no interest in him getting $1 out of every $50 I spend, with a dealer getting the rest.


----------



## nyjklein

I'm in complete agreement with both of Barry's thoughtful posts on the Professional Installer only option for Australia and New Zealand.


In the end, I really think this will turn out to be a self-defeating strategy and limit the overall customer base in those countries. As Barry noted in this thread, we've already seen some DIY-ers who are in a bit over their heads. I think this is a base of customers that wouldn't immediately turn to a professional installer. But after some experience and realizing how much time and effort this can take, they may then turn to a professional for help. This agreement will eliminate these customers from the market.


It seems to me that a more creative approach could have been found that would allow the professional installer to protect their intellectual property while not locking out the DIY market.


Lastly, I'm also concerned that the software based controls on the iRuleBuilder that will be needed to enforce the described lock down could potentially disrupt service for customers outside the intended geographical areas.


Jeff


----------



## enchntr

I suppose I should clarify my statement. I have no problem if iRule/iTai charge more for the Pro product. I'm more than willing to lay more money out as I do believe the Pro version is worth more than the product in its current form, which is also very valuable.


My concern is moving the Pro version to become an integrator product line only (much like what we're seeing in Australia right now with uRemote). I don't want to have that happen with the new 2.0 version and the fork that was mentioned.


I am more than willing to pay for the new version. I would be very upset if the new features 2.0 provides in the Pro version were Integrator only.


Thanks,

Ed


----------



## petew

I started a thread a while back questioning the business model.


Itai responded there:

_As for the business model:

1. There will be a pro version that will cost more but this will not eliminate the existing product. The pro is aimed at the professional market and the high end enthusiast which require more advanced capabilities.

2. We will add additional options that people can purchase for additional modules such as: iTunes, windows media center, Kaleidescape etc. These will be optional and offer enhanced capabilities._




Maybe there should be a three tiered approach:

Pro - tools to manage their client's configurations "in the cloud". The previously mentioned "escrow" so an end user is not SOL if their reseller disappears. Marketing assistance from iRule. License fees from each of their clients - either one time or as an annual subscription. Annual Pro licensing fee for top level tech support and marketing assistance.

Power User - For high end enthusiast as Itai described above. Enhanced access to tech support. Access to the full product with all functionality. Not allowed to resell services.


Pro and Power users should have free access to community developed components that can be added to the builder.


Pro and Power users can buy the add-ons that Ital mentioned. Pro guys get a rebate that offsets their annual license fee.

Basic User - Call it the existing product, maybe with limited two way capability added but not the full enchilada. Maybe limit the devices to common tried and true devices. If a non technical user gets in over their heads give them the choice to learn and grow and advance to the power level _or_ hand their system off to a pro. No or limited access to the paid add-ons.


I really want this product to succeed. Control4 Crestron AMX yada yada yada, take a hike.


----------



## uRemote

Thanks for taking the time to outlay your concerns.


Hopefully I answer them all although again I do apoligise if the answer does not satisfy you.


Existing customers prior to yesterday will be able to purchase any module or upgrade from iRule as per an American user. Obviously anyone who manages to proxy their way to an iRule account after yesterday will again maybe successful initially but the account will get disabled at some point in time.


If an installer does go out of business, there will be plenty of installers who will be able to use the existing account and continue on from the work that has already been done.


Every installer will have their own pricing structure regarding upgrades and updates. Obviously the big strength of iRule is that it is cloud based software which means that the installer can make changes without a truck roll which will make a huge difference to the costs.


As for using images that have been uploaded into the iRule public library, I would suggest that if you don't want them used then you should remove them from the public library because we cannot guarantee that they will not get used. Obviously we hope that our installers use the uRemote interface we have created for them but again, we cannot guarantee that they will.


In relation to the emails that apparently haven't been answered, can you please forward them to [email protected] and I will answer them myself.


Again guys, this was a difficult position to arrive at and I am genuinely sorry if it has caused you problems.


Barry, I'm in the same position as Itai, I'm devoting my entire future to uRemote's success and I also have a family to support and it is my source of income.


What we are happy to do guys is install everything for you and then give you access to the system afterwards if you are really keen to chop and change things which I completely understand. Please give me a call and mention this forum and we will offer you a good price.


Thanks guys


----------



## barrygordon

uRemote,


Your last paragraph will probably satisfy a majority of the newer DIYer's providing your price is reasonable. I assume when you (your installer) delivers a configuration it is guaranteed to work, and if for some reason it does not then any initial service call (truck roll) will be covered in the original price?


I for one would not but then I am not the normal DIYer. I am retired and have nothing to do but entertain myself. My hobbies provide that so I want to do it all myself. Then again I live in the USA so it is not a problem . . . yet.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oxymoeron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I'll assume that you're aware that the ZPR all zones device means that the command issued will affect every zone, if you're looking to control a specific zone, then you'll need to use the device set up for that particular zone.
> 
> 
> I don't know what this means. I am just looking at the database codes for the Xantech ZPR device in the builder. Are these the commands for the all zones device? I don't get it.
> 
> 
> - Steve



Steve, are you seeing the different devices? Ie: all zones, zone 1 ....... zone 6.

I'm not sure how your system is set up, but the ZPR is capable of playing a different source in each zone at the same time with completely independent control of each zone, if it's set up with keypads and/or IR sensors in each zone, they're wired to one the ZPR's terminals for the specific zone they're in, and when you use a keypad or IR remote, this is how the ZPR knows what zone you're looking to control. Now, we're looking to use iRule, it's wifi based, you could be anywhere inside your house, or even close proximity outside, but how is the ZPR supposed to 'know' where you are? So, if you want to control zone 1, you need to use the device 'ZPR zone 1' and so on, OR alternatively if you're looking to simultaneously control all zones, if you're having a crazy bash, then you'll wan to use the 'ZRR all zones' device. This IMO is what actually makes the serial control even better, say the kids are listening to something too loud for your taste, you just go to the device for that room, and turn down the volume, or even shut it off.


Have you assigned the device(s) to the gateway?


----------



## chaz66

Found a slight issue tonight with Ibuilder/Irule:


Using the "&" sign in a panel name breaks any link. Also link buttons wont execute any device commands if they are linked to a panel with the "&" in its name. I read and reread all posts in this thread and the irule website. Perhaps I am missing something but I did not find any reference to exclusion of symbols from panel names.


Anybody else have this issue?


Chaz


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chaz66* /forum/post/20610569
> 
> 
> Found a slight issue tonight with Ibuilder/Irule:
> 
> 
> Using the "&" sign in a panel name breaks any link. Also link buttons wont execute any device commands if they are linked to a panel with the "&" in its name. I read and reread all posts in this thread and the irule website. Perhaps I am missing something but I did not find any reference to exclusion of symbols from panel names.
> 
> 
> Anybody else have this issue?
> 
> 
> Chaz



Maybe,


I messed up my system when I tried to add the name "Projector & TV" to a panel. It took me ages to sort it out without knowing exactly how I fixed it. But on completely rebuilding the panel I just named it "Projector" so perhaps it was the "&" symbol that caused it.


And no, I am not going to put it back just to prove that theory.










Graham


----------



## barrygordon

with regard to the use of the &:


iRule holds most things (if not all) in the form of XML text files. In the world of XML there are 5 symbols that are reserved (Ampersand, LessThan, GreaterThan, DoubleQuote, and Apostrophe or SingleQuote) and may not be used in any text strings unless they are encoded in a special way. The symbols and their encodings (called character entity references) is as follows:


The ampersand character (&) starts entity markup (the first character of a character entity reference). Encode as &


The less-than character (


The double-quote character (") can be symbolised with this character entity reference when you need to embed a double-quote inside a string which is already double-quoted. Encode as "


The apostrophe or single-quote character (') can be symbolised with this character entity reference when you need to embed a single-quote or apostrophe inside a string which is already single-quoted. Encode as '


As an example the text string Projector & TV needs to be encoded as Projector & TV.


Since irule allows for the standard escape sequence \\xXX the string Projector & TV should also be able to be encoded as Projector \\x26 TV since it then violates no XML rules


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> with regard to the use of the &:
> 
> 
> iRule holds most things (if not all) in the form of XML text files. In the world of XML there are 5 symbols that are reserved (Ampersand, LessThan, GreaterThan, DoubleQuote, and Apostrophe or SingleQuote) and may not be used in any text strings unless the are encoded in a special way. The symbols and their encodings (called character entity references) is as follows:
> 
> 
> The ampersand character (&) starts entity markup (the first character of a character entity reference). Encode as &
> 
> 
> The less-than character (
> 
> 
> The double-quote character (") can be symbolised with this character entity reference when you need to embed a double-quote inside a string which is already double-quoted. Encode as "
> 
> 
> The apostrophe or single-quote character (') can be symbolised with this character entity reference when you need to embed a single-quote or apostrophe inside a string which is already single-quoted. Encode as '
> 
> 
> As an example the text string Projector & TV needs to be encoded as Projector & TV.
> 
> 
> Since irule allows for the standard escape sequence \\xXX the string Projector & TV should also be able to be encoded as Projector \\x26 TV since it then violates no XML rules



Thank God Barry is here! Man you are good.


----------



## barrygordon

ekkoville, it is not so much that I am good, but that I am old. I have ben an active player in the software world since 1960 which predates the birth of many I deal with.


----------



## William

Setting up a Marantz AV7005 preamp for RS-232 control. Downloaded the Commands from Marantz and want to be sure I'm doning correctly.


RS-232 goes under [Network Codes]?

In the [name] field name the Command Power On should be [Power On]?

In the [data] field copy and past the Command [PWON] as listed on the Marantz Command Chart?


Is this the proper syntax because I downloaded Marantz SR7400 from the iRule device database (there is no AV7005 but I will upload after I get them all entered) into Builder and the [Power On] code syntax is [@1AC\\x0D]


So does it look like I'm heading correctly? I have no Global Cache GC100-12 or preamp to test but want to get setup ahead of time.


Also if I understand correctly [Hex Codes] is for IR codes but what are [Database Codes] (Ethernet Commands?)?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20611487
> 
> 
> Setting up a Marantz AV7005 preamp for RS-232 control. Downloaded the Commands from Marantz and want to be sure I'm doning correctly.
> 
> 
> RS-232 goes under [Network Codes]?



Yes.



> Quote:
> In the [name] field name the Command Power On should be [Power On]?



Yes, although you can use any name you want.



> Quote:
> In the [data] field copy and past the Command [PWON] as listed on the Marantz Command Chart?



means carriage return, and that has to be entered as \\x0D (or \\x0d) in iRule. So the command should be entered as:


PWON\\x0D



> Quote:
> Also if I understand correctly [Hex Codes] is for IR codes but what are [Database Codes] (Ethernet Commands?)?



Hex codes are IR codes that you enter yourself in Pronto Hex format. Database codes are also IR, but they come from the the iRule database where they are stored in some internal format and not displayed to the user.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20611675
> 
> 
> means carriage return, and that has to be entered as \\x0D (or \\x0d) in iRule. So the command should be entered as:
> 
> 
> PWON\\x0D...



Thanks, I'm one of those types that tends to have just enough knowledge to get into trouble







and not having hardware to test I wanted to be sure. I figured that meant carriage return but didn't recognize the (obscure to me







) \\x0d as the same Command.


So all I need to do is replace with \\x0d and I'll have the correct syntax (rhetorical so no need to reply unless I'm wrong)?


Also just to be sure the @ sign (@xxx\\x0d syntax) used on the Marantz SR7400 Commands is just the way Marantz started all the Commands on that model and not needed (since it not listed) on the AV7005 or Builder?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20611799
> 
> 
> Also just to be sure the @ sign (@xxx\\x0d syntax) used on the Marantz SR7400 Commands is just the way Marantz started all the Commands on that model and not needed (since it not listed) on the AV7005 or Builder?



Yes, they seemed to have changed to a new syntax for the 7005 that doesn't use the @ sign.


----------



## William

I have done Power through all Volume and uploaded. Would someone mind checking and see if I have any idea what I'm doing. Here is a link to the Marantz RS232 codes and on Builder the Device is Marantz AV7005 Preamp - RS232.


Just don't want to look like an idiot.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20612273
> 
> 
> I have done Power through all Volume and uploaded. Would someone mind checking and see if I have any idea what I'm doing.



Unfortunately you've used the forward slash instead of the back slash (it's \\x0D, not /x0D).


Also, are you typing all these off-line in a XML file, or entering them directly in Builder? The former is better, then you can easily make changes and upload them all at once (see the "iRule Device Upload" advanced tutorial).


It's also good if the commands are in alphabetical order (or at least some order that makes them easy for other people to find).


And it's a good idea to get it all correct off-line then upload just once. I think if you make changes and upload again you will end up with two devices in the database (unless things are different now than when I uploaded some devices a few months ago).


Apart from that, everything is fine







.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20612611
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you've used the forward slash instead of the back slash (it's \\x0D, not /x0D).
> 
> 
> Also, are you typing all these off-line in a XLM file, or entering them directly in Builder? The former is better, then you can easily make changes and upload them all at once (see the "iRule Device Upload" advanced tutorial).
> 
> 
> It's also good if the commands are in alphabetical order (or at least some order that makes them easy for other people to find).
> 
> 
> And it's a good idea to get it all correct off-line then upload just once. I think if you make changes and upload again you will end up with two devices in the database (unless things are different now than when I uploaded some devices a few months ago).
> 
> 
> Apart from that, everything is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You mean apart from *all* that *some* things are fine.










I was able to edit them and save without creating another device. I'll read the the tutorial covering it. I was following the order Marantz had them which is groped into functions. I didn't create a XLM file so it would be hard to go back and edit the order of "the mess" I have done.










I'll know to do a better job when I get to my projector. For me doing (even missing up) is the best way of learning. Hopefully any AV7005 user will be a little tolerant and not give me a totally bad review.


Also entered them directly but won't do anymore (have about 3/4 to go) until I look at XML (don't know HTML or Java so I may just have to do one at a time).


----------



## Biceadam

I can't access the internal web page for my gc-100-12... I have successfully connected my wf2ir i-tack unit via its web browser... I saw that fire fox has some issues connecting to some global cache units... so i have tried three different browsers... and no luck... the connection times out every time...


I am using the ihelp program to search for the ip address of the unit and the ihelp program finds the gc-100-12 and gives it the ip address of 192.168.1.70.. and if i try to launch the internal web pages from ihelp or if i put the the ip address directly into a browser... nothing works...



any ideas???????????


----------



## Nosoforos

I'm sorry if his has been asked before, I didn't find it.

Currently, when switching between pages, there is a 'sliding' animation.

This makes me absolutely seasick. When switching fast between panels, the effect just makes me dizzy. Is there any way to change this transition?


----------



## oxymoeron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20610089
> 
> 
> Steve, are you seeing the different devices? Ie: all zones, zone 1 ....... zone 6.
> 
> I'm not sure how your system is set up, but the ZPR is capable of playing a different source in each zone at the same time with completely independent control of each zone, if it's set up with keypads and/or IR sensors in each zone, they're wired to one the ZPR's terminals for the specific zone they're in, and when you use a keypad or IR remote, this is how the ZPR knows what zone you're looking to control. Now, we're looking to use iRule, it's wifi based, you could be anywhere inside your house, or even close proximity outside, but how is the ZPR supposed to 'know' where you are? So, if you want to control zone 1, you need to use the device 'ZPR zone 1' and so on, OR alternatively if you're looking to simultaneously control all zones, if you're having a crazy bash, then you'll wan to use the 'ZRR all zones' device. This IMO is what actually makes the serial control even better, say the kids are listening to something too loud for your taste, you just go to the device for that room, and turn down the volume, or even shut it off.
> 
> 
> Have you assigned the device(s) to the gateway?



Zallarman:


Thanks for all the help. I have assigned the following device:

Xantech Pre-Amplifier ZPR68-10 6 Zone Eight Source Preamp


When I search for other Xantech devices, I do not see any other ZPR68 devices. I do see six different zones for the PA1235 Amp. I do have that amp, but right now I am assuming that I will not need to control it (just the ZPR68) to accomplish what I am trying to do.


I do understand the basic method that I am shooting for (controlling the zones), but I only have the one device connected to the gateway and don't see the others being available.


Also, I still get the error message when trying to I enter a panel (can't connect to gateway) so I am getting nowhere fast.


I thought about calling you but no longer have your number. I believe you have mine in a private message, so if you feel like calling please do. I will be working on this today.


- Steve


----------



## vwpower44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20615866
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if his has been asked before, I didn't find it.
> 
> Currently, when switching between pages, there is a 'sliding' animation.
> 
> This makes me absolutely seasick. When switching fast between panels, the effect just makes me dizzy. Is there any way to change this transition?



You could try taking Bonine or Dramamine...sorry I couldn't resist. There is no way to change the page transition. If it is making you sick, trying using the same background for everything. You could also have a PAGE+ and PAGE- button with links to the panels you want. That way it just changes tot he page instead of using your finger to swipe through the pages.


Mike


----------



## barrygordon

Biceadam,


As the address just enter http://192.168.1.70


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vwpower44* /forum/post/20616090
> 
> 
> You could try taking Bonine or Dramamine...sorry I couldn't resist. There is no way to change the page transition. If it is making you sick, trying using the same background for everything. You could also have a PAGE+ and PAGE- button with links to the panels you want. That way it just changes tot he page instead of using your finger to swipe through the pages.
> 
> 
> Mike



1. I made a default page, that I applied to all my equipment with the relevant changes for controlling the specific device. So my background is always the same. I have the default source buttons on the side, and when I'm on a certain control page, that source button has the blue light on it (standard iRule buttons). I was hoping for the effect to be like the pages don't change, just the light and the buttons. Instead there's all this swinging around of pages, which looks bad. Maybe I did something wrong and should I have done it in a different way? Remember, I'm just getting started with the builder.


2. Another thing that I can't find enough on in this thread: I use x10 to control my lights. How to implement this in iRule?


3. I suspect there are more Plex users on this forum. Could you give me some advice on how this is working for you?

edit: I should specify that. I use some Marmitek x10 controllers and some other brands, which are all controlled from my Mac using Shion and a Marmitek CM15pro.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I made a default page, that I applied to all my equipment with the relevant changes for controlling the specific device. So my background is always the same. I have the default source buttons on the side, and when I'm on a certain control page, that source button has the blue light on it (standard iRule buttons). I was hoping for the effect to be like the pages don't change, just the light and the buttons. Instead there's all this swinging around of pages, which looks bad. Maybe I did something wrong and should I have done it in a different way? Remember, I'm just getting started with the builder.
> 
> 
> 2. Another thing that I can't find enough on in this thread: I use x10 to control my lights. How to implement this in iRule?
> 
> 
> 3. I suspect there are more Plex users on this forum. Could you give me some advice on how this is working for you?
> 
> edit: I should specify that. I use some Marmitek x10 controllers and some other brands, which are all controlled from my Mac using Shion and a Marmitek CM15pro.



I thought mine was working in the manner that you are expecting, but I just checked before posting and I was wrong. It does swipe the page in, I didn't really take much notice because it didn't bother me. (Until you posted about it) it would be nice if it could be made to work as you describe and have the device buttons stay put and just light up the one selected without the page swiping. Another bonus would be if the change of buttons could be made to fade from one panel to the next


Graham


----------



## enchntr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20616998
> 
> 
> I thought mine was working in the manner that you are expecting, but I just checked before posting and I was wrong. It does swipe the page in, I didn't really take much notice because it didn't bother me. (Until you posted about it) it would be nice if it could be made to work as you describe and have the device buttons stay put and just light up the one selected without the page swiping. Another bonus would be if the change of buttons could be made to fade from one panel to the next
> 
> 
> Graham



I already posted about this a few days ago regarding the page transition (wanting a cross-fade rather than the swipe), and I also sent a request directly to iRule. Hope they can do this some time.


Ed


----------



## Raddog

I am looking to control Plex on a Mac Mini with iRule. Can anyone offer any advice on how to make this happen? Does anyone have any screen shots of their Plex pages?

Thanks


----------



## oscarav098

Hello,

I've read this thread and the tutorials but I can't find the answer so here it goes.


Is there a way to program a button or link for press and hold?

For example: If I accidently push the link for DirecTV I don't want iRule to go to the directv page. Also if I accidently push the ALL OFF button I don't want iRule to go turning everything off.


I want this to be a deliberate action where I push and hold the button for a few seconds and then it performs its programing.


Any suggestion?











Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oscarav098* /forum/post/20617309
> 
> 
> Is there a way to program a button or link for press and hold? For example: If I accidently push the link for DirecTV I don't want iRule to go to the directv page. Also if I accidently push the ALL OFF button I don't want iRule to go turning everything off.



What I do is make the OFF button a link to another page. On that page there are two buttons, YES and NO. YES actually sends the code for OFF, while NO is just a link back to the original page. It works well enough to guard against accidentally turning everything off.


----------



## Zellarman

Good idea, I like that.


----------



## oscarav098

No press and hold? That is almost a deal breaker. I appreciate your answer. While your workaround is ingenious i think irule really needs to implement this. One of the resons to get this app is to make control simple and elegant. Those kind of bandaids make this app more like a microsft product, you know always asking yes or no, when a press and hold would be perfect.

Anyway, thanks a lot for taking the time.


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> uRemote et. al.,
> 
> 
> I am not in Australlia so this decision does not affect me. I completely understand your position, but I do not agree with it.
> 
> 
> Once purchased, configured and delivered do you provide the mechanisms for a client to
> 
> make changes?
> 
> 
> Will uRemote upgrade an iRule configuration of a client if the source data changes e.g. remapping of channels on a cable system so that channel icons properly work after the change? Will you charge for this? The A/V world is not a stable one like the toaster market is.
> 
> 
> Do you require your installers to escrow configurations so that a user is not dead and having to start over when the installer goes out of business.
> 
> 
> The above are more properly addressed to your installers, but you are the one making the decision to lock down iRule in Australlia to protect your installers.
> 
> 
> Pronto initially neglected the DIY market on the Pronto PRO, which is IMHO the best dedicated remote ever made, but changed its position to utilize their talents to their advantage. I have 6 Pronto Pro's all given to me by Philips for the work I did as a DIYer.
> 
> 
> Philips dropped the Pronto line as it was not a core business to them and Philips has a corporate model that does not support such a stand alone product. They could have integrated it into one of their other business units, but ultimately recognized they could not compete with the iPad/Android tablets.
> 
> 
> You are protecting "Installers" from a very small group of people, who can probably help you more than hurt you.
> 
> 
> I assume you will not be using any graphics that might be on the iRule site contributed by DIYers, but will write all your own from scratch or buy a full graphics library. If you do use either graphics or device files contributed by DIYers I assume you will find them and properly compensate them for their efforts, protecting your "ad hoc" suppliers properly. In a similar vein I assume you will not be using any information posted here unless you contact the author and compensate them for their "intellectual property"
> 
> 
> All things I contribute or post on my site are covered by a copyright notice that restricts its use to non-commercial purposes only.
> 
> 
> Lastly why not provide a DIYer license recognizing that they want full control over their configurations and enjoy the hobby aspects of building their own stuff.



My Pronto Pro setup is still far better than iRule. I'm running the two in parallel. I wish Pronto would have found a way to transition their system to Apple devices. They bailed on their business maybe not fully appreciating what they could have move forward with. IMHO. SJ


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/20618242
> 
> 
> My Pronto Pro setup is still far better than iRule. I'm running the two in parallel. I wish Pronto would have found a way to transition their system to Apple devices. They bailed on their business maybe not fully appreciating what they could have move forward with. IMHO. SJ



Agree totally!


----------



## Nosoforos

Does anyone know if any updates are to be expected in the near future? I'm kinda curious.

Plus, again, if anyone has experience with x10, Plex and iRule together, I would love to hear about it (you can also send me a pm).


----------



## michaelp2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/20618242
> 
> 
> My Pronto Pro setup is still far better than iRule. I'm running the two in parallel. I wish Pronto would have found a way to transition their system to Apple devices. They bailed on their business maybe not fully appreciating what they could have move forward with. IMHO. SJ



Agree completely!


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/20618242
> 
> 
> My Pronto Pro setup is still far better than iRule. I'm running the two in parallel. I wish Pronto would have found a way to transition their system to Apple devices. They bailed on their business maybe not fully appreciating what they could have move forward with. IMHO. SJ



How about a bulleted list of what you like in Pronto that is missing in iRule. We could all help the developer prioritize that list which hopefully could get the major ones to us sooner than later.


The only major issues I have with iRule right now is feedback and the ability control the toolbar buttons better. I did like the suggestion recently about touch and hold. I would like to see this applied at least to the toolbar buttons.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oscarav098* /forum/post/20617945
> 
> 
> No press and hold? That is almost a deal breaker. I appreciate your answer. While your workaround is ingenious i think irule really needs to implement this. One of the resons to get this app is to make control simple and elegant. Those kind of bandaids make this app more like a microsft product, you know always asking yes or no, when a press and hold would be perfect.
> 
> Anyway, thanks a lot for taking the time.



i personally use preset vol pushes for my setup. i haven't use the vol buttons in over a year now. i pretty much know what vol i'm going to be at for all my daily situations. -30 for in the kitchen making dinner, -10 for movies, -50 when the baby is napping, -40 for the AM before work and so on.


that's my preferred tech.

jim


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uRemote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to outlay your concerns.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I answer them all although again I do apoligise if the answer does not satisfy you.
> 
> 
> Existing customers prior to yesterday will be able to purchase any module or upgrade from iRule as per an American user. Obviously anyone who manages to proxy their way to an iRule account after yesterday will again maybe successful initially but the account will get disabled at some point in time.
> 
> 
> If an installer does go out of business, there will be plenty of installers who will be able to use the existing account and continue on from the work that has already been done.
> 
> 
> Every installer will have their own pricing structure regarding upgrades and updates. Obviously the big strength of iRule is that it is cloud based software which means that the installer can make changes without a truck roll which will make a huge difference to the costs.
> 
> 
> As for using images that have been uploaded into the iRule public library, I would suggest that if you don't want them used then you should remove them from the public library because we cannot guarantee that they will not get used. Obviously we hope that our installers use the uRemote interface we have created for them but again, we cannot guarantee that they will.
> 
> 
> In relation to the emails that apparently haven't been answered, can you please forward them to [email protected] and I will answer them myself.
> 
> 
> Again guys, this was a difficult position to arrive at and I am genuinely sorry if it has caused you problems.
> 
> 
> Barry, I'm in the same position as Itai, I'm devoting my entire future to uRemote's success and I also have a family to support and it is my source of income.
> 
> 
> What we are happy to do guys is install everything for you and then give you access to the system afterwards if you are really keen to chop and change things which I completely understand. Please give me a call and mention this forum and we will offer you a good price.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys



I'm curious. Can anyone become an installer for a reasonable price? What are the technical qualifications of your "professional technicians"?


I agree with a previous post. There needs to be a full professional version that is for single users only. With the cloud based development system it should be very easy to police that so that single users don't compete with the licensed integrators that paid more for the ability to reap additional profit from the product.


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if any updates are to be expected in the near future? I'm kinda curious.
> 
> Plus, again, if anyone has experience with x10, Plex and iRule together, I would love to hear about it (you can also send me a pm).



I use melloware's http server for x10 as i have a computer on all the time. Then you can make buttons pointing towards the particular http address, eg A2. Works well. I have one called Bedtime that shuts all my lights off, TV, etc...


----------



## vikinggeek

There is still only one Internet!


I'm reading the posts about the changes in Australia and New Zealand with great concern. Many of the post have been directed to the distributor, but in order for this to work, iRule (the company) needs to be participating. This is what is bothering me:


I travel a lot for business. I also maintain the automation software in my home for my family in the US. If I travel to Australia and New Zealand, it appears that I will not be able to access the iRule Builder as I didn't purchase a license there (my home is in the US). Granted, I'm not that often in Australia, but if this "idea" catches on, I will not be able to access the Builder while traveling outside the US!!!


Itai, I understand you need to protect your work and generate an income, but this type of action may not be what you want to proceed with. People like me will have to drop your product since we may not have access to the software in an emergency while traveling.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vikinggeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is still only one Internet!
> 
> 
> I'm reading the posts about the changes in Australia and New Zealand with great concern. Many of the post have been directed to the distributor, but in order for this to work, iRule (the company) needs to be participating. This is what is bothering me:
> 
> 
> I travel a lot for business. I also maintain the automation software in my home for my family in the US. If I travel to Australia and New Zealand, it appears that I will not be able to access the iRule Builder as I didn't purchase a license there (my home is in the US). Granted, I'm not that often in Australia, but if this "idea" catches on, I will not be able to access the Builder while traveling outside the US!!!
> 
> 
> Itai, I understand you need to protect your work and generate an income, but this type of action may not be what you want to proceed with. People like me will have to drop your product since we may not have access to the software in an emergency while traveling.



I believe you need to get your facts straight. The builder is the builder no matter where you live. Only purchasing is redirected. Go to builder.iruleathome.com and you can access it from any country.


Knowledge is power so learn by asking questions and not simply running your mouth.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you need to get your facts straight. The builder is the builder no matter where you live. Only purchasing is redirected. Go to builder.iruleathome.com and you can access it from any country.
> 
> 
> Knowledge is power so learn by asking questions and not simply running your mouth.



I have to ask, since you practically launched an all out assault on what I would consider a benign post. You've tried it in every country? Maybe you should pop a chill pill and consider that it might not be available in let's say Syria.


Arrogance is a handicap. He who thinks he knows it all, knows nothing.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask, since you practically launched an all out assault on what I would consider a benign post. You've tried it in every country? Maybe you should pop a chill pill and consider that it might not be available in let's say Syria.
> 
> 
> Arrogance is a handicap. He who thinks he knows it all, knows nothing.



I would not consider my statement as you call it "all out assault " but rather a need for clarification to someone who is not in the know.


I know for certain it is most certainly available with no issues in Egypt, Sweden, Russia, UK, etc.


You speak of arrogance however I ask you to ask yourself this question "if iRule told me about something about iRule itself, would I consider them arrogant?"


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20621213
> 
> 
> I believe you need to get your facts straight. The builder is the builder no matter where you live. Only purchasing is redirected. Go to builder.iruleathome.com and you can access it from any country.
> 
> 
> Knowledge is power so learn by asking questions and not simply running your mouth.



Today they are blocking iruleathome.com.

Tomorrow they will block ipads/ipods/iphones from syncing

and then .... it is not at all inconceivable that uremote will block the builder too.

vikinggeek brings up a valid concern, first Australia/New Zealand, where next?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uRemote* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to outlay your concerns.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I answer them all although again I do apoligise if the answer does not satisfy you.
> 
> 
> Existing customers prior to yesterday will be able to purchase any module or upgrade from iRule as per an American user. Obviously anyone who manages to proxy their way to an iRule account after yesterday will again maybe successful initially but the account will get disabled at some point in time.
> 
> 
> If an installer does go out of business, there will be plenty of installers who will be able to use the existing account and continue on from the work that has already been done.
> 
> 
> Every installer will have their own pricing structure regarding upgrades and updates. Obviously the big strength of iRule is that it is cloud based software which means that the installer can make changes without a truck roll which will make a huge difference to the costs.
> 
> 
> As for using images that have been uploaded into the iRule public library, I would suggest that if you don't want them used then you should remove them from the public library because we cannot guarantee that they will not get used. Obviously we hope that our installers use the uRemote interface we have created for them but again, we cannot guarantee that they will.
> 
> 
> In relation to the emails that apparently haven't been answered, can you please forward them to [email protected] and I will answer them myself.
> 
> 
> Again guys, this was a difficult position to arrive at and I am genuinely sorry if it has caused you problems.
> 
> 
> Barry, I'm in the same position as Itai, I'm devoting my entire future to uRemote's success and I also have a family to support and it is my source of income.
> 
> 
> What we are happy to do guys is install everything for you and then give you access to the system afterwards if you are really keen to chop and change things which I completely understand. Please give me a call and mention this forum and we will offer you a good price.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys



I have numerous background and other images in the library. You may not use them in any product for which you charge. I would consider it a violation of my rights as the image creator. No one who charges for making iRule builds may use my images without permission. I'm an attorney, and I know how to protect my rights.


----------



## bucket23

G'day osupike99,

Alex from Uremote actually stated that you wont be able to access the builder shortly if you have purchased a building licence after "totay" from anyware in the world.

This means if you are in Australia and your builder licence was purchased from the USA in July this year then you will not be able to access the builder.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucket23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> G'day osupike99,
> 
> Alex from Uremote actually stated that you wont be able to access the builder shortly if you have purchased a building licence after "totay" from anyware in the world.
> 
> This means if you are in Australia and your builder licence was purchased from the USA in July this year then you will not be able to access the builder.



Thanks for the info. I guess I need to call Itai and see what's this all about.



Alex


----------



## vikinggeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucket23* /forum/post/20621609
> 
> 
> G'day osupike99,
> 
> Alex from Uremote actually stated that you wont be able to access the builder shortly if you have purchased a building licence after "totay" from anyware in the world.
> 
> This means if you are in Australia and your builder licence was purchased from the USA in July this year then you will not be able to access the builder.



Thx for helping me out with "the facts". This is not as far fetched as some may believe. My wife called me today from France where she is on a business trip. She tried to use her iPAD to access her Netflix subscription that we paid for. No luck, Netflix blocks access from France even though you have a valid subscription. I guess she can live without the movie, if I need to access the home automation software because something needs to change, that's another matter.


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/20619029
> 
> 
> How about a bulleted list of what you like in Pronto that is missing in iRule. We could all help the developer prioritize that list which hopefully could get the major ones to us sooner than later.
> 
> 
> The only major issues I have with iRule right now is feedback and the ability control the toolbar buttons better. I did like the suggestion recently about touch and hold. I would like to see this applied at least to the toolbar buttons.



Ok, let's start, just off the top of my head

Hard buttons. (hardware limitation)

Two way comms.

Scripting (java or similar).

Faster, more efficient, less repetitive programming.

General and Power delays in the device databases

Off Line configurator instead of a Cloud.

Scalable graphics.

Ability to superimpose text over graphics.

.......


Cheers

Pat


----------



## vikinggeek

Sometimes bad things happens to good people. Recently I learned the sad news that one of our fellow home automation enthusiasts had passed away http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post20527309 . This started me thinking about my disaster recovery strategy for iRule since part of the software is in the "cloud".


I'm planning some significant changes to my home automation system that will take a lot of time and effort. All the software I will be using except for iRule, are downloaded binaries or source code. This implies that I will be able to run the system and make planned changes irrespectively of the software vendor. In other words; I will have protection for my "investment" and can over time transition to another product if need be.


During the work that pays for my Home Automation hobby, I've seen a couple of situation where (when bad things happen) the service is turned off overnight. Since iRule is running at Google, that would probably not happen. However, does anyone know how long Google will let iRule Builder run in its released version before it is shut down?


For some of you this may not be an important consideration if you are just using it as a simple remote control; in my case it is since iRule will control lights, cooling, security, etc. I have to consider worst case scenario.


----------



## 3Cubed

Anybody else think this thread is to getting to long and full of to much different stuff, to a degree where it's almost impossible to find what you are looking for?


Right now I'm looking for the blank source button used in the iPhone source list in the builder. The link itay is linking to on page one has an old different look then the current one. links or suggestions please!


It would be so cool if this thread could be broken down to sections like UI, Hardware, General questions, how to guides and requests, you name more if you want..


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Cubed* /forum/post/20622085
> 
> 
> Anybody else think this thread is to getting to long and full of to much different stuff, to a degree where it's almost impossible to find what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> Right now I'm looking for the blank source button used in the iPhone source list in the builder. The link itay is linking to on page one has an old different look then the current one. links or suggestions please!
> 
> 
> It would be so cool if this thread could be broken down to sections like UI, Hardware, General questions, how to guides and requests, you name more if you want..



Casper, I responded to your other thread but it seems that you are looking for something different. Images from the the builder can only be saved while "browsing"

Click on the "images" tab and then select "actions" and then "browse image libraries"

Clicking the eyeball icon on the right will let you "preview" the buttons in that library. From there you can drag them to your desktop and save them.


----------



## petew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Cubed* /forum/post/20622085
> 
> 
> Anybody else think this thread is to getting to long and full ......



I've been following this thread for a couple of months now. As much as I want to jump on the iRule bandwagon, I'm just not ready to commit to the product yet.


Without an organized forum, with active and frequent participation from the developer, I'm not willing to take a risk that my time and effort will be wasted.


And now the cloud of "developer only access" is looming on the horizon.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petew* /forum/post/20622506
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread for a couple of months now. As much as I want to jump on the iRule bandwagon, I'm just not ready to commit to the product yet.
> 
> 
> Without an organized forum, with active and frequent participation from the developer, I'm not willing to take a risk that my time and effort will be wasted.
> 
> 
> And now the cloud of "developer only access" is looming on the horizon.



All the more reason to get in *now*. Developer only access is unlikely in the U.S. but if, and when it ever happens, wouldn't you be happy to know that your license keeps you in? Itai will not abandon his loyal customers that already paid and essentially got him started. He's already made that promise.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20622598
> 
> 
> All the more reason to get in *now*. Developer only access is unlikely in the U.S. but if, and when it ever happens, wouldn't you be happy to know that your license keeps you in? Itai will not abandon his loyal customers that already paid and essentially got him started. He's already made that promise.



+1


AVS was the springboard.


----------



## 3Cubed

Hey mbrooner. Thanks for clarifying that. It was not obvious from the other posts i found on this. I actually managed to get it done by using my evernote plug-in. It copied all the open buttons right from the builder. From the Evernote app you can copy it all the normal way.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have numerous background and other images in the library. You may not use them in any product for which you charge. I would consider it a violation of my rights as the image creator. No one who charges for making iRule builds may use my images without permission. I'm an attorney, and I know how to protect my rights.



Well said Steve,


I almost posted a few days back that it is already bad enough when the Aussies can't purchase irule as we can in the UK and USU. But I anticipated that users might remove their images that are shared amongst other users if the "pro installers" think they can use them for a profit.


uremote have stated on this forum that they can't stop their installers from using the images in the user database. I think they need to do something about this and ensure that their installers licensing agreements state that they can't use them. have no knowledge of legal matters but surely it is similar to someone who says that their photographs may be used by others for personal use but not for profit.


Irule need to protect the users rights to their images by stating on their site that they can't be used by others for profit, and that they are only there for other users personal use. Otherwise I can see lots of users removing their images.


If I was in Australia and had to pay a lot of money for someone to design and program irule, uremote, call it what you like, I would be pretty p****d off if they "stole" other people's efforts for their own profit. Geez, the more I repeat myself the more wrong I think this is. This needs clarifying by irule and uremote ASAP.


As they don't seem to post here as often now, perhaps someone who is in direct contact with them should let them know and ask for them to respond.


Graham


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Biceadam* /forum/post/20615710
> 
> 
> I can't access the internal web page for my gc-100-12... I have successfully connected my wf2ir i-tack unit via its web browser... I saw that fire fox has some issues connecting to some global cache units... so i have tried three different browsers... and no luck... the connection times out every time...
> 
> 
> I am using the ihelp program to search for the ip address of the unit and the ihelp program finds the gc-100-12 and gives it the ip address of 192.168.1.70.. and if i try to launch the internal web pages from ihelp or if i put the the ip address directly into a browser... nothing works...
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas???????????



It may be that the computer you are using to contact the GC-100-12 is not on the same network. Is your computer set to 192.168.1.x with subnet mask of 255.255.255.0? Also make sure that every device has its own IP address. Check your router's administration page(s). Make sure these static IP addresses are not in the DHCP reserved space.


I don't know how iHelp searches the network but it may be using MAC addresses instead of TCP/IP.


----------



## Biceadam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20616220
> 
> 
> Biceadam,
> 
> 
> As the address just enter url- http://192.168.1.70




the connection time out with that exact url- http://192.168.1.70 ...


i am using a dual band d-link router (dir-855)... with 2.4 ghz and 5.0 ghz bands... i had a problem connecting to the WF2IR i-tach because the 5 ghz band doesn't have SSID brocasting and only has 802.11n... i switched my pc to the 2.4 ghz band and everything worked fine...


i figured that was my problem in this case but have tried both bands and no success...


i looked on the router and it is picking up the gc-100-12 in the dhcp band and is giving it an address of 192.168.1.199...


i tried using that address to connect to the interal web page and no luck...


how do i get this unit to ignore the router from giving it its own dhcp ip address????


----------



## Biceadam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20622973
> 
> 
> It may be that the computer you are using to contact the GC-100-12 is not on the same network. Is your computer set to 192.168.1.x with subnet mask of 255.255.255.0? Also make sure that every device has its own IP address. Check your router's administration page(s). Make sure these static IP addresses are not in the DHCP reserved space.
> 
> 
> I don't know how iHelp searches the network but it may be using MAC addresses instead of TCP/IP.



thanks for the reply....


the pc has and ip of 192.168.1.197... and the gc-100-12 is picking up an address of 192.168.1.199 in the routers admimistration page... i'm not for sure what the dhcp range is set too now but i will check...


ihelp is picking up both the ip address and the mac address of the gc-100-12 and i-tach... i'm not for sure witch one it looks for either but i pretty sure it looks for the mac address first...


i'm going to check the hdcp range when i get home...


anything else i can check or do????


looking for any suggestions...


thanks

Adam


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Biceadam* /forum/post/20623658
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply....
> 
> 
> the pc has and ip of 192.168.1.197... and the gc-100-12 is picking up an address of 192.168.1.199 in the routers admimistration page... i'm not for sure what the dhcp range is set too now but i will check...
> 
> 
> ihelp is picking up both the ip address and the mac address of the gc-100-12 and i-tach... i'm not for sure witch one it looks for either but i pretty sure it looks for the mac address first...
> 
> 
> i'm going to check the hdcp range when i get home...
> 
> 
> anything else i can check or do????
> 
> 
> looking for any suggestions...
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Adam



The GC-100-12 should not be picking up an ip address from the DHCP server unless you have it set to do so.


I would connect a cable directly between your PC and the GC-100-12 and try using the factory default of 192.168.1.70. Set it to a static IP outside the DHCP address range and then return it and the PC to the network. Do the same for the iTach.


----------



## Biceadam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20624276
> 
> 
> The GC-100-12 should not be picking up an ip address from the DHCP server unless you have it set to do so.
> 
> 
> I would connect a cable directly between your PC and the GC-100-12 and try using the factory default of 192.168.1.70. Set it to a static IP outside the DHCP address range and then return it and the PC to the network. Do the same for the iTach.



thanks for the idea... idk why i didn't think of that in the first place...


???? cross-over cable needed when directly connected to the pc right?????


thanks in advance....


----------



## michaelp2005

Hi, I'm probably missing something very obvious here........I've just started playing with irule. I've got the default setup, added devices, then added some commands to the blu ray panel and created another panel to add some basic buttons and commands.


However, when I sync my ipad and goto the panel, all I get is a black screen. I know it's sync'd because I have the list of panels on the panels page and the devices are loaded. It's just when I go into any of the actual panels, just a black screen. Any help appreciated.


It is not yet connected to any gateway, if that makes a difference.


Thx, Michael


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelp2005* /forum/post/20625027
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm probably missing something very obvious here........I've just started playing with irule. I've got the default setup, added devices, then added some commands to the blu ray panel and created another panel to add some basic buttons and commands.
> 
> 
> However, when I sync my ipad and goto the panel, all I get is a black screen. I know it's sync'd because I have the list of panels on the panels page and the devices are loaded. It's just when I go into any of the actual panels, just a black screen. Any help appreciated.
> 
> 
> It is not yet connected to any gateway, if that makes a difference.
> 
> 
> Thx, Michael



I could be wrong, but it sounds like you are viewing your iPad in portrait mode. More than likely the pages you created within each panel were under the "Landscape Pages" tab. In order to view those pages you must rotate the iPad into landscape orientation. I have my iPad locked on landscape as I prefer that orientation anyway. In order to view panels in portrait orientation, you must create the pages under the "Portrait Pages" tab within each panel of the builder.


It shouldn't matter that you are not connected to a gateway, although none of your commands will work until you are.


Hopefully this helps.


----------



## michaelp2005

Many thanks. That was it - doh!


----------



## barrygordon

When directly connecting an ehernet device that expects to be network connected, you must use a crossover cable. Remember "Rx to Tx "and "Tx to Rx" is the rule!!


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayman13* /forum/post/20620503
> 
> 
> I use melloware's http server for x10 as i have a computer on all the time. Then you can make buttons pointing towards the particular http address, eg A2. Works well. I have one called Bedtime that shuts all my lights off, TV, etc...



Thanks for your advice! But could you give me a specific link to that? Or is it just part of the melloware x10 software, meaning you have to use their software to control you devices? I also have a computer running 24/7, but I use different software to control my x10 devices. It would be really great if I could make this work, I mean, the best thing would be pressing the 'play' button in iRule and have the lights come down as well, otherwise it all doesn't make a lot of sense to me, so I want to be able to do that.


----------



## Nosoforos

What's the best way to make the builder accept my own pictures? The tutorials say .png should work, but the builder doesn't accept a single one of all the icons I have saved on my Mac.

edit: Apparently iRule won't read any of those icons, even though they are .png. But I found out that if I save them again from photoshop, iRule has nog problems. So I guess I'll just have some converting to do.


----------



## Bruach

I am getting an error when trying to sync my ipod touch to the builder. "error: name cannot be null or empty" Whats gone wrong?


----------



## Bruach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bruach* /forum/post/20627037
> 
> 
> I am getting an error when trying to sync my ipod touch to the builder. "error: name cannot be null or empty" Whats gone wrong?



All good problem solved. It seems when i reset my ipod I could not get a secure connection due to date and time being out of wack...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Today they are blocking iruleathome.com.
> 
> Tomorrow they will block ipads/ipods/iphones from syncing
> 
> and then .... it is not at all inconceivable that uremote will block the builder too.
> 
> vikinggeek brings up a valid concern, first Australia/New Zealand, where next?



No need for me to go any futher enquiring about it.


----------



## jayman13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice! But could you give me a specific link to that? Or is it just part of the melloware x10 software, meaning you have to use their software to control you devices? I also have a computer running 24/7, but I use different software to control my x10 devices. It would be really great if I could make this work, I mean, the best thing would be pressing the 'play' button in iRule and have the lights come down as well, otherwise it all doesn't make a lot of sense to me, so I want to be able to do that.



When I get time I'll post more info. But for now google melloware http get control. You have to download the melloware server first and just point the irule buttons toward the http address, ie forum.melloware.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=7718&start=0 .


----------



## Nosoforos

Thanks, I found it I think, but it seems to be Windows-based, so it won't serve me


----------



## William

Understanding basic drop and drag?


Just trying to move a background into position is extremely hard. You have a blue box (that seems to have the drop here message) and a shadow box. They are related to each other but in different places. It seems that you should try to line the blue up and not the shadow but it doesn't seem to work well with the iPad. Also it seems the farter you click from the center the worse the relation of the shadow and the blue box. Why are there two boxes if you only need to line up the blue box? It seems to just add confusion seeing 2 line up box points.


Using Chrome on OSX and then tried Chrome on Windows 7 with same results.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20629921
> 
> 
> Understanding basic drop and drag?
> 
> 
> Just trying to move a background into position is extremely hard. You have a blue box (that seems to have the drop here message) and a shadow box. They are related to each other but in different places. It seems that you should try to line the blue up and not the shadow but it doesn't seem to work well with the iPad. Also it seems the farter you click from the center the worse the relation of the shadow and the blue box. Why are there two boxes if you only need to line up the blue box? It seems to just add confusion seeing 2 line up box points.
> 
> 
> Using Chrome on OSX and then tried Chrome on Windows 7 with same results.



William,

The easiest way to drag a background into place is to forget about where it lands. Just drag it over until the "green" shows up and then let go. From there, simply consult the properties window and change the location manually to row 1, column 1. Works perfectly every time.


----------



## khiser

Fingers crossed for a v2 sometime soon


----------



## DigitalKnight

Will iRule work with the Universal Remote Control MRX-1 IP base station?

http://www.universalremote.com/produ...stations/mrx-1


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20632089
> 
> 
> William,
> 
> The easiest way to drag a background into place is to forget about where it lands. Just drag it over until the "green" shows up and then let go. From there, simply consult the properties window and change the location manually to row 1, column 1. Works perfectly every time.



To further add, sometimes the new icon will drop under an existing icon. Still the coordinates in the properties window reflect the new icon so go ahead and change them even if you can no longer see the new icon.


I find this drag and drop difficulty gets worse as the screen becomes more and more filled with icons.


----------



## vwpower44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalKnight* /forum/post/20633013
> 
> 
> Will iRule work with the Universal Remote Control MRX-1 IP base station?
> 
> http://www.universalremote.com/produ...stations/mrx-1



No, only URC IP Remotes will work with the MRX1


MIke


----------



## vwpower44

Some things I would also like to have in Version2:


Scrolling lists like in command fusion. This would allow you to have a device bar, then be able to scroll through your devices without changing pages or panels. That way, if you have 20 devices and you cannot fit them on one page, you can scroll through your devices. This would also be helpful with radio stations, TV favs, etc. IMO scrolling lists are going to be very big for iPad/iPhone control.


Alphabetize your image library. When I am making custom graphics, my images are in the order I have uploaded to iRule. There is no way to click on a button to auto arrange by alpha. It would be great if we could right click on an image folder and click auto arrange by alpha. It would make organizing you custom graphics much easier.


Also, the ability to upload more than 5 images at a time.


I would also look forward to Two Modules as well.


Thanks,


Mike


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20634469
> 
> 
> To further add, sometimes the new icon will drop under an existing icon. Still the coordinates in the properties window reflect the new icon so go ahead and change them even if you can no longer see the new icon.
> 
> 
> I find this drag and drop difficulty gets worse as the screen becomes more and more filled with icons.



You can chose to view only the background, only the button layer, or both. It is fairly easy to replace a background if you use the drop-down box to view only the background, remove the old background, and then place the new background. you can do the same with buttons, viewing only the button layer.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vwpower44* /forum/post/20636213
> 
> 
> Some things I would also like to have in Version2:...



Can you program the relay triggers on the 100-12? If not that needs to be added in Ver 2.x. At times I want to be able to turn on my preamp without turing on my amps.


----------



## shah993

I have 5 devices which I need to control with the gc 100-6 and irule.Is this possible or do I need to go to the more expensive 12.I want to know if I get one of the double emitters would do the trick.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shah993* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have 5 devices which I need to control with the gc 100-6 and irule.Is this possible or do I need to go to the more expensive 12.I want to know if I get one of the double emitters would do the trick.



Lots of people here are using dual emitters, so it shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## Vicks7

Dear all


I would like a universal remote to control the following devices:


Esoteric X-01 CD/SACD Player

Bent Audio Tap X preamp

Denon AVR 4311 Receiver

LG LCD Television

Sony Playstation 3

Apple TV

Direct TV Cable Box

Audiopax Model 5 preamplifier


I have been experimenting with Irule but wondered whether for my needs the redeye would make more sense. One thing I have found difficult is determining what gateway or hardware I would need to purchase with the irule to run the above devices - from what I could determine from the Internet the hardware you need to use with the irule is quite bulky and needs to be wired into each device.


Can I not buy one piece of hardware that can then be used to control all the above devices? (it seems with redeye you only need to purchase one base unit)


Can I teach irule to command devices not in the list such as my Esoteric player?


Is there a general set up guide? I have not found the irule tutorials helpful and I can still not figure out how to get simple devices like an Apple TV working. Perhaps I need a hardware for all devices.


Thanks


----------



## Mamekid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shah993* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have 5 devices which I need to control with the gc 100-6 and irule.Is this possible or do I need to go to the more expensive 12.I want to know if I get one of the double emitters would do the trick.



I use a 6 x emitter on 1 out and don't have any problems.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20625711
> 
> 
> When directly connecting an ehernet device that expects to be network connected, you must use a crossover cable. Remember "Rx to Tx "and "Tx to Rx" is the rule!!



This used to be the case but modern day computers (All Mac's and most PC's) have auto sensing ethernet ports that will automatically cross the pins as required. There is really no point having a crossover cable anymore.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20628937
> 
> 
> Thanks, I found it I think, but it seems to be Windows-based, so it won't serve me



So, you need a Mac based way to control your X-10 devices. One way (Albeit fairly expensive) is to use Perceptive Automation's Indigo ( http://www.perceptiveautomation.com/indigo/index.html ). This is very full featured software and will pretty much do anything you could ask for. I have used it before (Older version) with X-10 devices (240V when I lived in Australia). Now that I've moved to the states I can't use those and am slowly moving to Insteon.


Another (If you don't mind doing your own programming) is Shion ( https://www.shiononline.com/ ). This, combined with PHP pages to accept commands from iRule should work well.


Note that both of these software packages will control Insteon devices as well.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vicks7* /forum/post/20639606
> 
> 
> Dear all
> 
> 
> I would like a universal remote to control the following devices:
> 
> 
> Esoteric X-01 CD/SACD Player
> 
> Bent Audio Tap X preamp
> 
> Denon AVR 4311 Receiver
> 
> LG LCD Television
> 
> Sony Playstation 3
> 
> Apple TV
> 
> Direct TV Cable Box
> 
> Audiopax Model 5 preamplifier
> 
> 
> I have been experimenting with Irule but wondered whether for my needs the redeye would make more sense. One thing I have found difficult is determining what gateway or hardware I would need to purchase with the irule to run the above devices - from what I could determine from the Internet the hardware you need to use with the irule is quite bulky and needs to be wired into each device.
> 
> 
> Can I not buy one piece of hardware that can then be used to control all the above devices? (it seems with redeye you only need to purchase one base unit)
> 
> 
> Can I teach irule to command devices not in the list such as my Esoteric player?
> 
> 
> Is there a general set up guide? I have not found the irule tutorials helpful and I can still not figure out how to get simple devices like an Apple TV working. Perhaps I need a hardware for all devices.
> 
> 
> Thanks



There are a number of ways you can control these devices from iRule. I have listed the possibilities below for each one.


Esoteric X-01 CD/SACD Player - IR Only

Bent Audio Tap X preamp - IR Only

Denon AVR 4311 Receiver - IR/HTTP/Serial

LG LCD Television - IR (plus unknown - need to know model)

Sony Playstation 3 - Unknown

Apple TV - IR/HTTP with Boxee

Direct TV Cable Box - IR/HTTP

Audiopax Model 5 preamplifier - RF Only


For the Denon, AppleTV and DirectTV all you need to do is connect these devices to your ethernet network.


I don't know much about the playstation but I'm fairly sure I have seen posts here mentioning control.


The Audiopax Model 5 preamplifier is RF only. I don't know if it is proprietary or not. There may be a way to get an IP to RF or IR to RF converter to allow that. You would need to ask Audiopax.


The rest can be controlled with an iTach IP2IR. This can handle up to six devices with dual emitter heads. You would be amazed how small these boxes are. They have a built-in learner so you could teach it the Esoteric command set (Although this can be an exercise in frustration. Removing the cover of the iTach while learning seems to rectify this. The problem being that the hole in the case you need to line up with is so small you need to line it up very precisely for it to learn the commands).


Depending on the length of cabling you need for the IR emitters you may also need a Xantech amplified block.


----------



## barrygordon

Valdhor, It all depends on how old your equipment is (as you aluded to).


----------



## percept

from what i understand, one of the main differences between the itach and gc-100 is that the itach allows multiple devices for control.


...now what exactly does that mean? if i'd like to use my iphone in my bedroom and my ipad for my theater and living room, i'll need the itach? can someone confirm? thanks in advance.


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *percept* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> from what i understand, one of the main differences between the itach and gc-100 is that the itach allows multiple devices for control.
> 
> 
> ...now what exactly does that mean? if i'd like to use my iphone in my bedroom and my ipad for my theater and living room, i'll need the itach? can someone confirm? thanks in advance.



Means that you can connect to it with more than one device at the same time. Example, both iPad and iPhone connected to the itach at the same time. With the gc100 you can only have one device at a time. SJ


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20640950
> 
> 
> So, you need a Mac based way to control your X-10 devices. One way (Albeit fairly expensive) is to use Perceptive Automation's Indigo ( http://www.perceptiveautomation.com/indigo/index.html ). This is very full featured software and will pretty much do anything you could ask for. I have used it before (Older version) with X-10 devices (240V when I lived in Australia). Now that I've moved to the states I can't use those and am slowly moving to Insteon.
> 
> 
> Another (If you don't mind doing your own programming) is Shion ( https://www.shiononline.com/ ). This, combined with PHP pages to accept commands from iRule should work well.
> 
> 
> Note that both of these software packages will control Insteon devices as well.



Thanks, as a matter of fact, I have been a Shion user for quite a while. However, the web bases service will not launch until some time in the future. This means you have to do the php stuff your describing. I am hesitant to look in to this, though, because of possible security risks I heard about.


----------



## percept




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/20641748
> 
> 
> Means that you can connect to it with more than one device at the same time. Example, both iPad and iPhone connected to the itach at the same time. With the gc100 you can only have one device at a time. SJ



precisely the answer i'm looking for. thanks.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20641807
> 
> 
> Thanks, as a matter of fact, I have been a Shion user for quite a while. However, the web bases service will not launch until some time in the future. This means you have to do the php stuff your describing. I am hesitant to look in to this, though, because of possible security risks I heard about.



I'm probably going to put together a PHP file to interface with iRule. Could you elaborate on the possible security risks you've heard about.


----------



## Nosoforos

Well it just had to do with the fact that one would open his computer to perform actions from outside, such as applescripts, which could be dangerous. I' not sure where, but every time I search for info on this topic, I see all these warnings.

I'll post a link to someone who has done it, though, first I have to find it.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, as a matter of fact, I have been a Shion user for quite a while. However, the web bases service will not launch until some time in the future. This means you have to do the php stuff your describing. I am hesitant to look in to this, though, because of possible security risks I heard about.



Another option may be a Universal Devices ISY-99, somewhere in the $400 range (you'll need the web module too) will control insteon and X-10


----------



## jfondell

Ok Guys, I just bought the license for the builder and I played around with it but I am confused as where to start. I looked through the tutorials and added devices but I am a little confused as to how I set everything up. Is there a better starting place? or should I just go through all of the Tutorials until I figure it out?


Thanks


----------



## Nosoforos

I suggest you just start using it and playing around with it. The builder is very intimidating at first, but you'll quickly get the hang of it, especially with the help of the tutorials. But I do agree that it is not user friendly and I really wish for a desktop version.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfondell* /forum/post/20644478
> 
> 
> Ok Guys, I just bought the license for the builder and I played around with it but I am confused as where to start. I looked through the tutorials and added devices but I am a little confused as to how I set everything up. Is there a better starting place? or should I just go through all of the Tutorials until I figure it out?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Download the default user interface from iRule's website. Poke around for a bit in the default UI and see how it's put together. Make minor changes to it to create your own UI.


----------



## michaelp2005

Just want to confirm there's no way of actually adding text to a button in irule. If you can't find one that you want eg "HDMI 2" you would need to edit a blank button in an editor such as photoshop ie blank button and add text then save as a new button.


Michael


----------



## jfondell

I did just that and it is alot easier then I thought. I am just going to keep playing with it for a while until I get comfortable. I have 6 month to play around with it before I will be home from Iraq but thanks for the comments.


----------



## Vicks7

This is a great thread. Everyone has been extremely helpful. Thanks to those who emailed me with answers to my questions.


I was wondering whether, given the knowledge of many on this forum, some would be interested in posting some separate threads which would provide a simple walk through for setting up some common devices - e.g. An apple tv (infra red and Ethernet), a home theatre receiver, an LCD television.


Perhaps this is already covered in the tutorials but just a thought.


James


----------



## enchntr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelp2005* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just want to confirm there's no way of actually adding text to a button in irule. If you can't find one that you want eg "HDMI 2" you would need to edit a blank button in an editor such as photoshop ie blank button and add text then save as a new button.
> 
> 
> Michael



That's correct. Just remember there are some good custom buttons off of the default theme you can download (I created a nice set of "forgotten" buttons). If you need the font, it's 12pt ITC Franklin Gothic, Book, with -40 tracking.


----------



## Se\/en




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfondell* /forum/post/20644478
> 
> 
> or should I just go through all of the Tutorials until I figure it out?



I went through the tutorials when I started and I recommend them. They are pretty short in length as well.


----------



## michaelp2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enchntr* /forum/post/20646952
> 
> 
> That's correct. Just remember there are some good custom buttons off of the default theme you can download (I created a nice set of "forgotten" buttons). If you need the font, it's 12pt ITC Franklin Gothic, Book, with -40 tracking.



Thanks Ed. They were exactly some of the buttons I was looking for


----------



## Moggie

Guys, I need some help. I need to control an Integra DHC 80.1 via IR. I can find the RS232 codes in the iBuilder DB but I would need to purchase another iTach to use them. Anybody know where I can get the IR codes instead? (I know I can learn them them but then I miss some of the discrete codes I'm looking for).


Thanks.


----------



## barrygordon

Have you checked the files on RemoteCentral?


----------



## Moggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/20648607
> 
> 
> Have you checked the files on RemoteCentral?



Thanks. Couldn't find them but there are some Onyko files that may work. Also, I just discovered a user uploaded set of IR codes in the iBuilder DB for the Onyko so I'll try these too.


----------



## cheezit73

Barry or others,


I posted this in the pioneer VSX-01 thread but thought you may be able to provide some insight for me. I am using a PCI serial card with 2 instances of TCP2serial running on my HTPC. I have Two pioneer elite AVR'S that I am controlling with this, A VSX-01TXH and a VSX-21TXH.


The problem is that the 01 will power on all by itself at random times. If I turn it off it will power back on within 30 min - 2hr. The newer 21 does not do this. Also it does this even when the PC is in sleep mode (PC does not wake.) I read somewhere that pioneer changed the later models to require two commands in a row to power on, where as the old on only requires one. I assume this might be part of the problem, but do not know why the AVR would b receiving a command that I am not sending through the TCP2serial app.


Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## barrygordon

By a PCI Serial card I assume you mean a card that has "Standard" serial (RS232) outputs e.g. a DB9 or in your case 2 of them (might be DB25's)


I would start by pulling the serial cable out of the pioneer unit for a few hours and see if it turns on. If not then plug it back in and pull it out of the PC so it is just a dead cable.


If it turns on that way there is a noise problem, the cable is picking some noise up. That is actually very hard to believe since noise will not look like a power on command extremely low probablity that is, but the pioneer may be triggering a power on when it sees noise on a control line e.g. noise on "Data Set Ready". How many wires in your cable. Suggest you just limit down to 3 (rx, tx and ground; pins 2, 3, 5) unless the pioneer requires other control lines which is improbable.


Let me know how you make out.


----------



## dspblues

Is anyone using a Devon AVR-1912 with their IRule? If so, I'd like to use your device.


----------



## cheezit73

Hi Barry,


I will give your suggestion a try.


Yes it is a PCI card with two RS 232 ports on it.

I am using these cables from monoprice:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


I have had the VSX-01 for a couple of years and only recently have tried to control it with the RS 232, it has never ever self powered on before connecting it via RS 232.


Thanks again!


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dspblues* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone using a Devon AVR-1912 with their IRule? If so, I'd like to use your device.



Just use the Denon AVR all models commands in the builder, either RS232/TCP or IR. Should work...


----------



## dspblues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20649395
> 
> 
> Just use the Denon AVR all models commands in the builder, either RS232/TCP or IR. Should work...



I've tried that (Denon Receiver/Preamp AVR Series Zone 3 All Models) ... for some reason they aren't working for me. EDIT... sorry, been a while since I've used the builder. I got it now.


----------



## barrygordon

Cheezit73,


When you pull the cable out of the PC leave it just as it was so that is lying in the same path as before. I suspect the cables you have have all pins wired.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moggie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, I need some help. I need to control an Integra DHC 80.1 via IR. I can find the RS232 codes in the iBuilder DB but I would need to purchase another iTach to use them. Anybody know where I can get the IR codes instead? (I know I can learn them them but then I miss some of the discrete codes I'm looking for).
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You do know that you can control this via IP, using the Ethernet connection? No need for another device that way.


----------



## William

I have an original VUDU box and it has a plug in IR eye. Was hoping to plug my GC 100 directly to it but it's a smaller plug (1/16" micro) 3 connection.


So I need tio attach one of the IR emitter cables but.....the VUDU IR eye is spherical, small and not a flat surface. Any suggestions on how to attach the IR emitter? Duct tape (fixes everything) and/or rubber band?


Also can you reuse/re-adhesive the IR emitter cable ends?


----------



## Moggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20649518
> 
> 
> You do know that you can control this via IP, using the Ethernet connection? No need for another device that way.










Steve, well yes I do now! I mean of course I read about that when I purchased it but I completely failed to make the connection...


So how do you go about setting this up in iRule?


Thanks!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moggie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, well yes I do now! I mean of course I read about that when I purchased it but I completely failed to make the connection...
> 
> 
> So how do you go about setting this up in iRule?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You just use the network codes and create a network gateway using the preamp's IP address and port, which is usually 60128. Make sure that the preamplifier is set up to take commands. The preamplifier setup will tell you the IP address and port.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20650081
> 
> 
> You just use the network codes and create a network gateway using the preamp's IP address and port, which is usually 60128. Make sure that the preamplifier is set up to take commands. The preamplifier setup will tell you the IP address and port.



Don't forget to make the IP address of your 80.1 static.



Alex


----------



## Moggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20650081
> 
> 
> You just use the network codes and create a network gateway using the preamp's IP address and port, which is usually 60128. Make sure that the preamplifier is set up to take commands. The preamplifier setup will tell you the IP address and port.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20650227
> 
> 
> Don't forget to make the IP address of your 80.1 static.
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks guys -- added a reserved DHCP assignment to my router so the Integra IP address doesn't change and it's all working beautifully now. I also found the embedded web for setting up internet radio stations. Now I just need to finish all the iRule programming.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dspblues* /forum/post/20649416
> 
> 
> I've tried that (Denon Receiver/Preamp AVR Series Zone 3 All Models) ... for some reason they aren't working for me. EDIT... sorry, been a while since I've used the builder. I got it now.



dspblues, you'll want to use the device "Denon AV Receiver Main Zone All Models V6" It's the first device in the list under "receiver/preamp-Denon"


----------



## Vicks7

Hi All,


I purchased the Irule App today and had a go at creating a landscape panel with some simple buttons in iRule Builder. I also copied across the correct database code into each button that I had added to the landscape panel.


My Denon is connected to the ethernet.


My problem now is configuring the gateway. I added an HTTP Gateway in the App but this does not seem to be working as remote does not work.


I am also unclear from the Irule tutorial when it refers to defining the HTTP Command String. Do I have to do this for every button on the remote?


Some tips much appreciated as I think I am close to getting this working.


Thanks


James


----------



## keithkeith

Hey Everyone



Purchased Irule last week and still trying to figure out how to set everything up. I see that there are templates and all that look very nice on there which would be great. I only have a few items i want to control a this point until i move into my new home. My items are as followed:


1. Sony STR 5300ES

2. Direct TV HD Tivo box

3. PS3

4. Epson 8100

5. Norco 4220 with Media Center and using TMT5 for playback


Do not know if i should use a Itach or GC-100. If a Itach which model as there are many ?


I see watch TV icons on the Ibuilder but just do not know how to set it all up. I have watched the videos and looked all over AVS.


Thanks for any help. Looking forwards to having nice looking GUI like all the other members on this thread !!!!


----------



## Jim Clamage

Vicks7, See your email msg


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vicks7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I purchased the Irule App today and had a go at creating a landscape panel with some simple buttons in iRule Builder. I also copied across the correct database code into each button that I had added to the landscape panel.
> 
> 
> My Denon is connected to the ethernet.
> 
> 
> My problem now is configuring the gateway. I added an HTTP Gateway in the App but this does not seem to be working as remote does not work.
> 
> 
> I am also unclear from the Irule tutorial when it refers to defining the HTTP Command String. Do I have to do this for every button on the remote?
> 
> 
> Some tips much appreciated as I think I am close to getting this working.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> James



You should use a network gateway, not an HTTP gateway. Use the network codes for your Denon.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20643707
> 
> 
> Well it just had to do with the fact that one would open his computer to perform actions from outside, such as applescripts, which could be dangerous. I' not sure where, but every time I search for info on this topic, I see all these warnings.
> 
> I'll post a link to someone who has done it, though, first I have to find it.



That's the case for any computer set up as an Apache server connected to the internet (AppleScript does not come into it).


You just have to make sure you lock down your install (Every Apache server has to do this).


You can also use basic authentication on the server so that only authorized users can access your pages. You could also do an IP lookup and block any user that is not in the country that you specify. Monitor the server and block IP Addresses that have more than say 25 hits in a 10 second period to stop someone just banging on your server.


Extra steps can be added like an encrypted string in a GET variable as well as specific get variables that only you know and would be hard to guess.


An example URL might be...

http://username|colon|[email protected]/controlmyinsteonsystem.php?auth=AX74D1F25D85MIOE8526WESLKUIN G1597536842&TheL1ght1nTheD1n1ngR00m=ON


Note the i's are now 1's and the o's are now 0's.


So, a malicious user would need to be in the right country, find your server, figure out your username and password, figure out the name of the PHP file, figure out the names of the GET variables required and figure out the encrypted auth variable. Just to turn your dining room light on or off when you didn't want that.


With all that done you are as safe as you can be. There may be some way in but it would be too little reward for the amount of work required.


----------



## loci03

wait wait....wait one minute. you mean to tell me, I won't need to purchase any hardware if all of my components can be controlled through IP? Does anyone know if this works with the Samsung D8000. I know they have their own app but if i can put this all together i will jump for joy


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loci03* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wait wait....wait one minute. you mean to tell me, I won't need to purchase any hardware if all of my components can be controlled through IP? Does anyone know if this works with the Samsung D8000. I know they have their own app but if i can put this all together i will jump for joy



Samsung is not willing to share their network control protocol, and as far as I know there haven't been any luck at sniffing them out. So unfortunately this wont work in iRule. You need to switch between apps or get an IR gateway...


----------



## keithkeith

Purchased Irule last week and still trying to figure out how to set everything up. I see that there are templates and all that look very nice on there which would be great. I only have a few items i want to control a this point until i move into my new home. My items are as followed:


1. Sony STR 5300ES

2. Direct TV HD Tivo box

3. PS3

4. Epson 8100

5. Norco 4220 with Media Center and using TMT5 for playback


Do not know if i should use a Itach or GC-100. If a Itach which model as there are many ?


I see watch TV icons on the Ibuilder but just do not know how to set it all up. I have watched the videos and looked all over AVS.


Thanks for any help. Looking forwards to having nice looking GUI like all the other members on this thread !!!!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithkeith* /forum/post/20655364
> 
> 
> Purchased Irule last week and still trying to figure out how to set everything up. I see that there are templates and all that look very nice on there which would be great. I only have a few items i want to control a this point until i move into my new home. My items are as followed:
> 
> 
> 1. Sony STR 5300ES
> 
> 2. Direct TV HD Tivo box
> 
> 3. PS3
> 
> 4. Epson 8100
> 
> 5. Norco 4220 with Media Center and using TMT5 for playback
> 
> 
> Do not know if i should use a Itach or GC-100. If a Itach which model as there are many ?
> 
> 
> I see watch TV icons on the Ibuilder but just do not know how to set it all up. I have watched the videos and looked all over AVS.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help. Looking forwards to having nice looking GUI like all the other members on this thread !!!!



I would get a GC-100 12 device. Your STR is probably RS232 controllable as well as Epson 8100. For your PS3 you will need either IR4PS3, PS3toothfairy, etc to control it via IR. Your DTV DVR, if HR20 and newer, can be controlled via IP. Your HTPC can be controlled via IP using MCEController.



Alex


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithkeith* /forum/post/20655364
> 
> 
> Purchased Irule last week and still trying to figure out how to set everything up. I see that there are templates and all that look very nice on there which would be great. I only have a few items i want to control a this point until i move into my new home. My items are as followed:
> 
> 
> 1. Sony STR 5300ES
> 
> 2. Direct TV HD Tivo box
> 
> 3. PS3
> 
> 4. Epson 8100
> 
> 5. Norco 4220 with Media Center and using TMT5 for playback
> 
> 
> Do not know if i should use a Itach or GC-100. If a Itach which model as there are many ?
> 
> 
> I see watch TV icons on the Ibuilder but just do not know how to set it all up. I have watched the videos and looked all over AVS.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help. Looking forwards to having nice looking GUI like all the other members on this thread !!!!



I, too, would recommend the GC-100-12 ( http://www.iruleathome.com/component...,rokquickcart/ ).


The Sony STR 5300ES is controllable via RS-232. The codes and advice can be found at http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hread.cgi?5106 


The Epson 8100 is controllable via RS-232. The codes can be found at http://files.support.epson.com/Epson...SCVP21_e_P.pdf 


Direct TV DVR boxes use the SHEF command set found at http://www.sbcatest.com/TechUpdates/...Set-V1.1.H.pdf for control over ethernet.


Your Media Center can be controlled with MCE. For instructions see http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/mce-control.html 


Finally, the PS3 needs a Bluetooth to IR adapter. General consensus is that the Schmartz adapters are the most reliable. There is a light version at http://www.schmartz.com/PS3IRX1-Infr...B0022KLAPA.htm and a full featured version (Can control power on/off) at http://www.schmartz.com/PS3IR1000-Wi...B0028S7BZY.htm 


Alternatively, you can use IR for everything so an iTach IP2IR (As well as the PS3 IR Adapter) would be all that you need (For half the price of the GC-100-12).


Another idea might be to start with the IP2IR and later on add serial ports. You can pick up a digi portserver on eBay for less than $50 (One example is at http://cgi.ebay.com/DIGI-PORTSERVER-...item415a8eeab3 ).


----------



## mdavej

^^^

DirecTV will close the door soon on ethernet control, so you may want to stick with RS-232. LINK . I'm not sure if IP control ever worked with DirecTV Tivo boxes anyway.


If you can live without power on (without macros) on the PS3, then cheap solutions include a $5 gigaware dongle from radio shack and a $15 nyko bluwave dongle. Both use standard sony DVD commands and work fine. But they stick out more than the schmartz.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20655854
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> DirecTV will close the door soon on ethernet control



Where did you get this info? Can you post more details?


----------



## mdavej

Link is in my post.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20655854
> 
> 
> DirecTV will close the door soon on ethernet control, so you may want to stick with RS-232.



Oh well, it was good while it lasted.


RS-232 is fine so one of those Digi Portservers is looking better and better.


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20655854
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> DirecTV will close the door soon on ethernet control, so you may want to stick with RS-232. LINK . I'm not sure if IP control ever worked with DirecTV Tivo boxes anyway.
> 
> 
> If you can live without power on (without macros) on the PS3, then cheap solutions include a $5 gigaware dongle from radio shack and a $15 nyko bluwave dongle. Both use standard sony DVD commands and work fine. But they stick out more than the schmartz.



I'm not sure that they will eliminate the basic things that you can do with RS-232 now. My guess (and it is only a guess) is that they will not remove the basic functions that the IR remote control can do or that you can do via RS-232. It is unfortunate that they are removing a lot of the other advanced functionality.


----------



## Vicks7

Hi All,


Thanks to some great help I finally managed to get my Irule working with my Denon AVR 3311 through the Ethernet and a Network Gateway.


I used the Denon RS232/TCp AV Receiver Device in IBuilder.


I have noticed that the Network Codes under this Device do not match up exactly with the options available on my Denon Remote. For example, there is no GAME source code, appears to be no Return code to exit the Menu, no SAT/CBP source code. There also do not appear to be buttons available for these codes in Images.


Is there a better option for the Denon and where can I find buttons and Network codes that are not available?


Thanks


James


----------



## keithkeith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20655635
> 
> 
> I, too, would recommend the GC-100-12 ( http://www.iruleathome.com/component...,rokquickcart/ ).
> 
> That will work. I have seen that same unit sold online but rather buy it from the Irule site so thank you for the link !
> 
> 
> Sorry i am a Newbie 100% still with Irule. I have many many pages on AVS and still trying to figure it out. I go to the Irule Builder page. I see under Panels Watch Movie, Watch TV. Now i watched the videos on the Irule site but did not see it make sense. I am using it with a Ipad 2. I see how there are templates on the builder site. Can i just use those templates somehow and then drag the buttons onto the template ?
> 
> 
> Just trying to figure out how to set everything up since from what i read i can set everything up while waiting for my Global Cache to come in and then have everything fired up and ready once it comes in.
> 
> 
> The Sony STR 5300ES is controllable via RS-232. The codes and advice can be found at http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hread.cgi?5106
> 
> Is there a advantages to using RS-232 on my Epson 8100 and Sony 5300ES ( Which will be tossed in favor of a Denon soon !!! ) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Epson 8100 is controllable via RS-232. The codes can be found at http://files.support.epson.com/Epson...SCVP21_e_P.pdf
> 
> 
> Sorry now what codes. I think i need to read where they explain this or i missed it some how. I thought the IRule Builder had a tab for devices and had all the buttons needed and all that is needed it to click drag and drop them onto the panel.
> 
> 
> Direct TV DVR boxes use the SHEF command set found at http://www.sbcatest.com/TechUpdates/...Set-V1.1.H.pdf for control over ethernet.
> 
> Once again i will have to leard about these different codes and methods to use these items.
> 
> 
> Your Media Center can be controlled with MCE. For instructions see http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/mce-control.html
> 
> Ok well this seems easy enough since i am familiar with this
> 
> 
> Finally, the PS3 needs a Bluetooth to IR adapter. General consensus is that the Schmartz adapters are the most reliable. There is a light version at http://www.schmartz.com/PS3IRX1-Infr...B0022KLAPA.htm and a full featured version (Can control power on/off) at http://www.schmartz.com/PS3IR1000-Wi...B0028S7BZY.htm
> 
> Ok perfect. I would just use the basic one. On and off isnt a issue or needed.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you can use IR for everything so an iTach IP2IR (As well as the PS3 IR Adapter) would be all that you need (For half the price of the GC-100-12).
> 
> Would i lose much without RS-232 ? This might work as i would like to eventually control my bedrooms Direct TV and LG LCD and my sons room and his Direct TV and Toshiba LCD and the Itach could just be moved. Just do not want to lose anything major with RS-232
> 
> 
> Another idea might be to start with the IP2IR and later on add serial ports. You can pick up a digi portserver on eBay for less than $50 (One example is at http://cgi.ebay.com/DIGI-PORTSERVER-...item415a8eeab3 ).


And this would give me as many Ethernet ports as i would need ?


Once again sorry for being so new to this. I cant wait to have a setup like many of the other members on the site. The main reason why i bought the Ipad is to use a nice remote system like this and ditch my Harmony 890.


Thank you for your advice as well as well as the other members that gave their advice. !


Keith


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTV will close the door soon on ethernet control, so you may want to stick with RS-232. LINK .



WOW! That is some seriously bad news (relative to remote control)


Where would one appropriately voice their opinion on this, C.S. reps really aren't too familiar with the term 'open source code' when I try to explain why I haven't been interested in Fios.

I've been happy w/ DirecTV, but the only thing keeping me from saving money with the Fios triple play has been the level of control available with DirecTV, if that goes away, then I have no reason to keep DirecTV. It's not about the money, it already costs more, why can't these corporate ignoramuses realize that! I've tried explaining to Fios C.S. that if they would get me the ability of network control then I'd switch from DirecTV, please somebody with the pull read and understand what I'm saying. I'm NOT the only one!


----------



## wckchan

I am a newbie, going to link the GC/iRule to Lutron's latest Grafik Eye model for lighting and curtain. There is a new connection at the back of the controller for IR cable. I just wonder if anyone has experience to connect like this?


And, just wonder if the code in the database for Lutron good enough? Say, if I use three Eye Controller with totalling 12 scenes, do I need to learn them one by one from Lutron IR remote control, or I can rely on the code available from IRule database?


Apart from scenes, can I control individual lighting zone and/or curtain from iRule? Any codes available from internet?


Thanks.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vicks7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Thanks to some great help I finally managed to get my Irule working with my Denon AVR 3311 through the Ethernet and a Network Gateway.
> 
> 
> I used the Denon RS232/TCp AV Receiver Device in IBuilder.
> 
> 
> I have noticed that the Network Codes under this Device do not match up exactly with the options available on my Denon Remote. For example, there is no GAME source code, appears to be no Return code to exit the Menu, no SAT/CBP source code. There also do not appear to be buttons available for these codes in Images.
> 
> 
> Is there a better option for the Denon and where can I find buttons and Network codes that are not available?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> James



Google the Denon xx11 rs232 protocol and you can add the commands you're missing your self. The game source may be available under another source name. Good luck.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20657352
> 
> 
> WOW! That is some seriously bad news (relative to remote control)
> 
> 
> Where would one appropriately voice their opinion on this, C.S. reps really aren't too familiar with the term 'open source code' when I try to explain why I haven't been interested in Fios.
> 
> I've been happy w/ DirecTV, but the only thing keeping me from saving money with the Fios triple play has been the level of control available with DirecTV, if that goes away, then I have no reason to keep DirecTV. It's not about the money, it already costs more, why can't these corporate ignoramuses realize that! I've tried explaining to Fios C.S. that if they would get me the ability of network control then I'd switch from DirecTV, please somebody with the pull read and understand what I'm saying. I'm NOT the only one!



Zellarman, I am on the exact same page as you. It's almost unbelievable. However, please keep in mind, this is still a rumor and absolutely nothing has been put forth by Directv. It cannot be confirmed. The rumor said IP protocol for private use would go bye bye in June, yet, here it is, July 6th and I still have full functionality of my DVR through IP.


If Directv does pull the plug on third party IP, like you, I would want to know the name of the person at Directv that made that decision. Unfortunately, even if we were to contact this person, there's simply not enough of us to make a difference.


I will be forced to convert to RS232


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> I, too, would recommend the GC-100-12 ( http://www.iruleathome.com/component...,rokquickcart/ ).
> 
> 
> That will work. I have seen that same unit sold online but rather buy it from the Irule site so thank you for the link !
> 
> 
> Sorry i am a Newbie 100% still with Irule. I have many many pages on AVS and still trying to figure it out. I go to the Irule Builder page. I see under Panels Watch Movie, Watch TV. Now i watched the videos on the Irule site but did not see it make sense. I am using it with a Ipad 2. I see how there are templates on the builder site. Can i just use those templates somehow and then drag the buttons onto the template ?
> 
> 
> Just trying to figure out how to set everything up since from what i read i can set everything up while waiting for my Global Cache to come in and then have everything fired up and ready once it comes in.
> 
> I think you need to just watch the videos and read the tutorials over and over. Also, just play around with the builder using the included template. After a while, things just start to "click". There is a learning curve but you just need to hang in there
> 
> 
> The Sony STR 5300ES is controllable via RS-232. The codes and advice can be found at http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hread.cgi?5106
> 
> 
> Is there a advantages to using RS-232 on my Epson 8100 and Sony 5300ES ( Which will be tossed in favor of a Denon soon !!! ) ?
> 
> Not at the moment but when iRule 2 is released you will have two way communication. I would make sure you get a TCP controllable AVR. I like the Pioneer AVR's like the VSX-1021-K
> 
> 
> 
> The Epson 8100 is controllable via RS-232. The codes can be found at http://files.support.epson.com/Epson...SCVP21_e_P.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry now what codes. I think i need to read where they explain this or i missed it some how. I thought the IRule Builder had a tab for devices and had all the buttons needed and all that is needed it to click drag and drop them onto the panel.
> 
> It does but some codes are not there yet (I haven't checked if there are codes for the Epson 8100). iRule itself provides IR codes for a lot of devices but not all. RS-232 and network codes are provided by users. There may be codes there but if they are not I wanted to provide you with the document you needed to add it yourself
> 
> 
> Direct TV DVR boxes use the SHEF command set found at http://www.sbcatest.com/TechUpdates/...Set-V1.1.H.pdf for control over ethernet.
> 
> 
> Once again i will have to leard about these different codes and methods to use these items.
> 
> It looks like these SHEF codes may go away soon. RS-232 could be a better way or just stick with IR
> 
> 
> Your Media Center can be controlled with MCE. For instructions see http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/mce-control.html
> 
> 
> Ok well this seems easy enough since i am familiar with this
> 
> 
> Finally, the PS3 needs a Bluetooth to IR adapter. General consensus is that the Schmartz adapters are the most reliable. There is a light version at http://www.schmartz.com/PS3IRX1-Infr...B0022KLAPA.htm and a full featured version (Can control power on/off) at http://www.schmartz.com/PS3IR1000-Wi...B0028S7BZY.htm
> 
> 
> Ok perfect. I would just use the basic one. On and off isnt a issue or needed.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you can use IR for everything so an iTach IP2IR (As well as the PS3 IR Adapter) would be all that you need (For half the price of the GC-100-12).
> 
> 
> Would i lose much without RS-232 ? This might work as i would like to eventually control my bedrooms Direct TV and LG LCD and my sons room and his Direct TV and Toshiba LCD and the Itach could just be moved. Just do not want to lose anything major with RS-232
> 
> 
> Another idea might be to start with the IP2IR and later on add serial ports. You can pick up a digi portserver on eBay for less than $50 (One example is at http://cgi.ebay.com/DIGI-PORTSERVER-...item415a8eeab3 ).
> 
> 
> And this would give me as many Ethernet ports as i would need ?
> 
> The Digi Port Servers don't provide ethernet ports. They provide serial ports available over ethernet. They come with 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32?, 64? serial ports that you can address with the HTTP protocol. They are cheap alternatives to the GC-100 devices and have more serial ports but no IR ports. The combination of a port server and an iTach give you the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> Once again sorry for being so new to this. I cant wait to have a setup like many of the other members on the site. The main reason why i bought the Ipad is to use a nice remote system like this and ditch my Harmony 890.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your advice as well as well as the other members that gave their advice. !
> 
> 
> Keith



Keep asking questions and keep playing with the builder. One day you will be an expert.


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20658689
> 
> 
> Zellarman, I am on the exact same page as you. It's almost unbelievable. However, please keep in mind, this is still a rumor and absolutely nothing has been put forth by Directv. It cannot be confirmed. The rumor said IP protocol for private use would go bye bye in June, yet, here it is, July 6th and I still have full functionality of my DVR through IP.
> 
> 
> If Directv does pull the plug on third party IP, like you, I would want to know the name of the person at Directv that made that decision. Unfortunately, even if we were to contact this person, there's simply not enough of us to make a difference.
> 
> 
> I will be forced to convert to RS232



I wouldn't be too quick to run out an set up for RS232. SHEF version 1.2 says that they will be deprecating the get playlist command and play from playlist in version 1.3 in the second half of 2011. See section 4. http://satinstalltraining.com/homeau...Set-V1.2.D.pdf You can't do these with RS232, so compared to RS232 you're not losing any functionality. I do agree that it sucks that they are taking away some of the increased functionality that is available via IP compared to RS232, but my guess is that we will always be able to use IP for what we can do in RS232.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurrayW* /forum/post/20660084
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be too quick to run out an set up for RS232. SHEF version 1.2 says that they will be deprecating the get playlist command and play from playlist in version 1.3 in the second half of 2011. See section 4. http://satinstalltraining.com/homeau...Set-V1.2.D.pdf You can't do these with RS232, so compared to RS232 you're not losing any functionality. I do agree that it sucks that they are taking away some of the increased functionality that is available via IP compared to RS232, but my guess is that we will always be able to use IP for what we can do in RS232.



Thanks, MurrayW. Can you please explain what "get playlist" means? Is this the same as pressing "list" on the original remote? I don't know if I have this function on my IP controlled DVR, or, if I'd even miss it.


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20658689
> 
> 
> Zellarman, I am on the exact same page as you. It's almost unbelievable. However, please keep in mind, this is still a rumor and absolutely nothing has been put forth by Directv. It cannot be confirmed. The rumor said IP protocol for private use would go bye bye in June, yet, here it is, July 6th and I still have full functionality of my DVR through IP.
> 
> 
> If Directv does pull the plug on third party IP, like you, I would want to know the name of the person at Directv that made that decision. Unfortunately, even if we were to contact this person, there's simply not enough of us to make a difference.
> 
> 
> I will be forced to convert to RS232





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20660228
> 
> 
> Thanks, MurrayW. Can you please explain what "get playlist" means? Is this the same as pressing "list" on the original remote? I don't know if I have this function on my IP controlled DVR, or, if I'd even miss it.



No it is not the same as pressing "list" on the remote. It is a command that will bring back a lot of information about your playlist on your computer, tablet or ipad and then the play from playlist command allowed you to select a program from the list on your computer or tablet and have it start playing on your TV. It wouldn't bring up the list or any of the program information on your TV, it would all be displayed on an external device such as a tablet or ipad.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurrayW* /forum/post/20660319
> 
> 
> No it is not the same as pressing "list" on the remote. It is a command that will bring back a lot of information about your playlist on your computer, tablet or ipad and then the play from playlist command allowed you to select a program from the list on your computer or tablet and have it start playing on your TV. It wouldn't bring up the list or any of the program information on your TV, it would all be displayed on an external device such as a tablet or ipad.



Okay, gotcha. But this is something that wouldn't work with iRule, anyway, as iRule is not 2-way, is that right?


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20660376
> 
> 
> Okay, gotcha. But this is something that wouldn't work with iRule, anyway, as iRule is not 2-way, is that right?



Right, although there are plans for iRule to add 2-way support with the next version.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurrayW* /forum/post/20660084
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be too quick to run out an set up for RS232. SHEF version 1.2 says that they will be deprecating the get playlist command and play from playlist in version 1.3 in the second half of 2011. See section 4. http://satinstalltraining.com/homeau...Set-V1.2.D.pdf You can't do these with RS232, so compared to RS232 you're not losing any functionality. I do agree that it sucks that they are taking away some of the increased functionality that is available via IP compared to RS232, but my guess is that we will always be able to use IP for what we can do in RS232.



I hope you're right. The document does read that way, where they specifically say only a few commands are going away. But the other comments in the thread lead me to believe otherwise.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurrayW* /forum/post/20660084
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be too quick to run out an set up for RS232. SHEF version 1.2 says that they will be deprecating the get playlist command and play from playlist in version 1.3 in the second half of 2011. See section 4. http://satinstalltraining.com/homeau...Set-V1.2.D.pdf You can't do these with RS232, so compared to RS232 you're not losing any functionality. I do agree that it sucks that they are taking away some of the increased functionality that is available via IP compared to RS232, but my guess is that we will always be able to use IP for what we can do in RS232.



I hope you're right. The document does read that way, where they specifically say only a few commands are going away. But the other comments in the thread lead me to believe otherwise.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20658689
> 
> 
> Zellarman, I am on the exact same page as you. It's almost unbelievable. However, please keep in mind, this is still a rumor and absolutely nothing has been put forth by Directv. It cannot be confirmed. The rumor said IP protocol for private use would go bye bye in June, yet, here it is, July 6th and I still have full functionality of my DVR through IP.
> 
> 
> If Directv does pull the plug on third party IP, like you, I would want to know the name of the person at Directv that made that decision. Unfortunately, even if we were to contact this person, there's simply not enough of us to make a difference.
> 
> 
> I will be forced to convert to RS232



Call the corporate headquarters. It's in the 310 area code in El Segundo California (a suburb of Los Angeles).


Ask to speak to the legal department. Now you wont actually get to the legal department but you will be connected to a higher level American based customer rep in El Segundo that will listen.


I used this route when I called to just check on pricing to move from Dish and they did hard inquiry on my credit report without my permission.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20658689
> 
> 
> Zellarman, I am on the exact same page as you. It's almost unbelievable. However, please keep in mind, this is still a rumor and absolutely nothing has been put forth by Directv. It cannot be confirmed. The rumor said IP protocol for private use would go bye bye in June, yet, here it is, July 6th and I still have full functionality of my DVR through IP.
> 
> 
> If Directv does pull the plug on third party IP, like you, I would want to know the name of the person at Directv that made that decision. Unfortunately, even if we were to contact this person, there's simply not enough of us to make a difference.
> 
> 
> I will be forced to convert to RS232



Call the corporate headquarters. It's in the 310 area code in El Segundo California (a suburb of Los Angeles).


Ask to speak to the legal department. Now you wont actually get to the legal department but you will be connected to a higher level American based customer rep in El Segundo that will listen.


I used this route when I called to just check on pricing to move from Dish and they did hard inquiry on my credit report without my permission.


----------



## arftech

I'm interested in this...I have the following:


Denon AVR 4806ci

Denon DVD 5910

Oppo BDP 83

Panasonic TC-P54G10

iPad2


All of the above has an ethernet port except the 5910. In layman's terms what do I need to make iRule work within my environment?


Be gentle folks!


Al


----------



## arftech

I'm interested in this...I have the following:


Denon AVR 4806ci

Denon DVD 5910

Oppo BDP 83

Panasonic TC-P54G10

iPad2


All of the above has an ethernet port except the 5910. In layman's terms what do I need to make iRule work within my environment?


Be gentle folks!


Al


----------



## snodric

I have successfully setup WMC on my Ipad but am having trouble setting up XBMC. I used the MCE Controller V2 device on a Network Gateway using IPv4 Address of 192.168.1.114 and Port 5150 to run WMC.


I tried following the directions on the Irule site and so I set up an HTTP Gateway and tried using 192.168.1.114:8080 to run XBMC. No luck. What am I doing wrong?


Brian


Edit: I'm using the Irule XBMC (lite) device file


----------



## snodric

I have successfully setup WMC on my Ipad but am having trouble setting up XBMC. I used the MCE Controller V2 device on a Network Gateway using IPv4 Address of 192.168.1.114 and Port 5150 to run WMC.


I tried following the directions on the Irule site and so I set up an HTTP Gateway and tried using 192.168.1.114:8080 to run XBMC. No luck. What am I doing wrong?


Brian


Edit: I'm using the Irule XBMC (lite) device file


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arftech* /forum/post/20667178
> 
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> 
> Denon AVR 4806ci
> 
> Denon DVD 5910
> 
> Oppo BDP 83
> 
> Panasonic TC-P54G10
> 
> iPad2
> 
> 
> All of the above has an ethernet port except the 5910. In layman's terms what do I need to make iRule work within my environment?



I think only the 4806 supports direct network control, even though some of the others have ethernet ports (I'm not 100% sure about the TV). You could use IR for the other three, although RS-232 is possible for the DVD 5910 and BDP-83 (if yours has the RS-232 option). RS-232 would be good for the BDP-83 when iRule supports 2-way communication, as you can then display info such as which track is playing, time elapsed or remaining, etc.


So you need to buy a hardware gateway, but you could get away with IR only (e.g. an iTach IR). Having a gateway that supports both RS-232 and IR would be nice though.


----------



## bill2008

Hi guys,


Im lost.


you can use a text editor to create a xml file with codes to use in rs-232 port.


1) How can I load this xml in builder?


2) I should use the class "Network Codes", but when I try to read the manual with codes, I stuck. All are different, where can I learn more about serial codes?

I can´t figure out even what to use in xml file.



I want to learn all this stuff, any suggestion how start?


thanks


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bill2008* /forum/post/20668476
> 
> 
> ...I want to learn all this stuff, any suggestion how start?



Start with this tutorial on the iRule web site: link 


And if you tell us which device you are trying to control via RS232, we should be able to help you with the codes (also post a link to the document with the codes if you already have it).


----------



## barrygordon

There is a program on my web site ( www.the-gordons.net ) that builds network files. There is also one that buildsIR Files for use with an iTach. The first is TCP Explorer, the second IRgen. Download them.


They include sample input files, and more interesting in your case sample output files. Study the files, play with the programs, feel free to ask questions


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arftech* /forum/post/20667178
> 
> 
> I'm interested in this...I have the following:
> 
> 
> Denon AVR 4806ci
> 
> Denon DVD 5910
> 
> Oppo BDP 83
> 
> Panasonic TC-P54G10
> 
> iPad2
> 
> 
> All of the above has an ethernet port except the 5910. In layman's terms what do I need to make iRule work within my environment?
> 
> 
> Be gentle folks!
> 
> 
> Al



Rather than be specific (Which means I would have to Google for the manuals for all of these devices and read them), I'll be generic.


Seeing as anyone who owns the device(s) they want to control with iRule should already have the manual it should be a simple matter to read the relevant portion.


First off, just because a device has an ethernet port that doesn't mean it can be used for control. Most of the time this is just used for updates or for streaming media to the device. You would need to check the manual or with the manufacturer to make sure there is documented control options. For example Samsung devices have the requisite ports and can be controlled but Samsung does not provide documentation on how to do it. Some people have wiresharked the connection for specific devices.


If the device does not have an ethernet port then check for an RS232 port. These are almost always used for control.


Finally check if the device can use Infra-Red. Some devices use RF or Bluetooth. In this situation you will need some way to convert commands from one medium to another. A case in point that just came up is the PlayStation 3. It uses Bluetooth and requires a special adapter for control.


Now that you have this knowledge in hand you need to figure out the hardware you'll need (Unless everything is able to be controlled over ethernet). The choices are generally between iTach and GC-100 devices. An iTach can handle multiple connections at a time whereas the GC-100 can only handle one (If you want to control a device from an iPad and an iPhone on your network at the same time you need an iTach). The GC-100 also combines IR with RS232 in one device.


So, it is up to you to figure out what you need based on requirements and cost.


My general recommendation is for everyone to get an iTach IP2IR. This gets your Infra-Red devices up and running. With dual emitters on each port you have control of up to six devices. Or just use the included blaster on port 3.


For RS232 control I would use a Digi Portserver. These can be had for under $50 on eBay. If you only have one or two serial ports you may be better off with a GC-100 but keep in mind that concurrent device limitation.


It all takes just a little bit of research.


----------



## SJHT

I've had issues with entire pages disappearing when copying. Read a few others have also had this issue? It's a pain when it happens, but glad I had a backup copy! SJ


----------



## snodric

Answered my own question... you need to go into the Settings menu in XBMC and then the Network submenu. Highlight 'allow http control'. Then make sure the gateway in Irule on the Ipad is 'http' name of device is 'xbmc' and use port 80 (i.e. your network address followed by a colon and the number 80). On my system it is 192.168.1.114:80


----------



## Steve Goff





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20667563
> 
> 
> I have successfully setup WMC on my Ipad but am having trouble setting up XBMC. I used the MCE Controller V2 device on a Network Gateway using IPv4 Address of 192.168.1.114 and Port 5150 to run WMC.
> 
> 
> I tried following the directions on the Irule site and so I set up an HTTP Gateway and tried using 192.168.1.114:8080 to run XBMC. No luck. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm using the Irule XBMC (lite) device file



If you are using XBMC Lite to control XBMC you have to set up an HTTP Gateway to communicate between XBMC Lite and XBMC on the computer. Associate XBMC Lite with the new HTTP Gateway, which should include the IP address of the computer and the port for XBMC in one line, with a colon between the address and port. The port for XBMC is usually 8-80, but you can set it in the setup menu for XBMC. You also have to tell XBMC that it can be controlled over the network.


This is all explained in the advanced tutorial "HTTP Gateway" on the iruleathome site.


EDIT: I see you figured it out on your own.


----------



## percept

this may have been answered before, but what is the advantage of using rs232 to control over IR?


----------



## barrygordon

None with iRule at this time. When feedback is implemented the you could retrieve status from the device


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *percept* /forum/post/20670878
> 
> 
> this may have been answered before, but what is the advantage of using rs232 to control over IR?



As Barry already said, none really at the time (as long as feedback is not yet available for iRule).

However, for some reason some devices have a different coverage of commands: e.g. my Denon AVR4308CI only has a mute on/off toggle for IR but not for RS232.

____

Axel


----------



## percept

excellent, thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> As Barry already said, none really at the time (as long as feedback is not yet available for iRule).
> 
> However, for some reason some devices have a different coverage of commands: e.g. my Denon AVR4308CI only has a mute on/off toggle for IR but not for RS232.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



However, some devices, like Denon receivers have a much more detailed controll-protocoll over rs232 than IR. I found some advantages in this.


----------



## thebland

Need suggestions for my Oppo BDP-83. Have digi ts-8 cache. Baud, etc (96008N1, no flow) is ok. Set up in digi and irule gateways are correct. Codes are from rule builder, light is yellow but all other connected components are as well.


Any ideas as to what I'm missing? Oppo menu setting?


Bad irule codes?


Really clueless on this...help!


----------



## enchntr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Need suggestions for my Oppo BDP-83. Have digi ts-8 cache. Baud, etc (96008N1, no flow) is ok. Set up in digi and irule gateways are correct. Codes are from rule builder, light is yellow but all other connected components are as well.
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to what I'm missing? Oppo menu setting?
> 
> 
> Bad irule codes?
> 
> 
> Really clueless on this...help!



Sounds like my config. Are you sure the pinout of the cable is correct? Oppo doesn't require a crossover/null cable.


----------



## enchntr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20671212
> 
> 
> Need suggestions for my Oppo BDP-83. Have digi ts-8 cache. Baud, etc (96008N1, no flow) is ok. Set up in digi and irule gateways are correct. Codes are from rule builder, light is yellow but all other connected components are as well.
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to what I'm missing? Oppo menu setting?
> 
> 
> Bad irule codes?
> 
> 
> Really clueless on this...help!



Also, can you share the power toggle on code you're using? The code format should be something like this:


#POW\\x0D


Also, if you're using the codes directly from iRule, I would check that there's not a trailing space...I saw that problem. as well.


Ed


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enchntr* /forum/post/20671245
> 
> 
> Sounds like my config. Are you sure the pinout of the cable is correct? Oppo doesn't require a crossover/null cable.



Pin out was it! Thanks!!










I had a second rj-45 to serial adapter. I tried a second one and it worked (obviously pinned differently)!


Anyone post the diagram for a proper pin out for the Oppo?


I need more of these adapters, too. Can they be had at Radio Shack?


Thanks again guys!!


----------



## keithkeith

Just watched the videos and over 100 pages on this thread. I understand there are templates now that have Direct Tv and other items with the buttons already laid out and i would just have to drag the Codes over the buttons.


Do i still have to go through the steps still like the videos show. Naming Lesson 1 and so on or can i just type in what i have and use templates. Sorry still trying to figure out this Irule


Thanks !


----------



## enchntr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20671333
> 
> 
> Pin out was it! Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a second rj-45 to serial adapter. I tried a second one and it worked (obviously pinned differently)!
> 
> 
> Anyone post the diagram for a proper pin out for the Oppo?
> 
> 
> I need more of these adapters, too. Can they be had at Radio Shack?
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys!!



I don't think anyone posted the picture, but I can write it out, hoping the colors are standard.


DB9 M

2-(Green)

3-(Red)

5-(Black)


Only those pins need to be connected.


I bought mine from Monoprice. When I checked RadioShack, they did not have the RJ45-DB9 adapter.


Hope this helps

Ed


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enchntr* /forum/post/20671418
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone posted the picture, but I can write it out, hoping the colors are standard.
> 
> 
> DB9 M
> 
> 2-(Green)
> 
> 3-(Red)
> 
> 5-(Black)
> 
> 
> Only those pins need to be connected.
> 
> 
> I bought mine from Monoprice. When I checked RadioShack, they did not have the RJ45-DB9 adapter.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Ed



Yeah, I might need a diagram. Not sure which is which... I found a spare here I can do tonight..


Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## thebland

Look good? 3 pins only?


----------



## enchntr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20671497
> 
> 
> Look good? 3 pins only?



The problem is the male and female adapters are mirrored (pin one on the male needs to plug in to pin one on the female side). The actual housing where you put the pins has the pin stamped right next to the hole.


F order when looking at the interior part of the pin housing (ie, not the side you plug into the component):


12345

6789


M order


54321

9876


Each pin is clearly marked (albeit small). I tried taking a picture, but it was no use.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enchntr* /forum/post/20671569
> 
> 
> The problem is the male and female adapters are mirrored (pin one on the male needs to plug in to pin one on the female side). The actual housing where you put the pins has the pin stamped right next to the hole.
> 
> 
> F order when looking at the interior part of the pin housing (ie, not the side you plug into the component):
> 
> 
> 12345
> 
> 6789
> 
> 
> M order
> 
> 
> 54321
> 
> 9876
> 
> 
> Each pin is clearly marked (albeit small). I tried taking a picture, but it was no use.



Got it.


I have other adapters but they have different colored wires.


Is there a diagram showing the Ethernet wire diagram to the serial end so I can properly pin things???


Thanks!


----------



## linsmith

I have been playing around with irule for some time now and it work really well but i am having one issue. I have a pioneer vsx-32 and was controlling it with over IP. then one day it just stopped working. then a few days later it will work again. Then quit again, and so on and so on. I have tried everything i can think of to get a reliable connection. I use a staic IP address (when on the fritz i can't even ping the pioneer), i have tired a new router.


Anyone have any other ideas to get a more stable connection? is it maybe a bad ethernet port?


I have a TCP to rs232 box that i could try but i cant quite figure out how to wire the RJ45 to DB9 connectors that I have. I have the Pioneer RS232 commands (see link) that show a little bit of info but i can't figure it out.


Any help would be great.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/St...SX-32RS232.pdf


----------



## rjuch

hey guys,

im now keen to start looking at lighting control, ive played with x10 a few years back and didnt really like it, what options do I have for lighting control from irule ? ive haerd of zigbee,etc im on 230v, could you guys help point me in the right direction on some of my options ?


Im also not 100% clear on how i rule will control the lights ? irule will need to talk to some sort of gateway device over my lan ? that will then convert commands to the lighting protocol, wireless zigbee, x10 powerline signal, etc ?


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> im now keen to start looking at lighting control, ive played with x10 a few years back and didnt really like it, what options do I have for lighting control from irule ? ive haerd of zigbee,etc im on 230v, could you guys help point me in the right direction on some of my options ?
> 
> 
> Im also not 100% clear on how i rule will control the lights ? irule will need to talk to some sort of gateway device over my lan ? that will then convert commands to the lighting protocol, wireless zigbee, x10 powerline signal, etc ?



There is a rs232 box for x10 and the protocol is available on the web...


----------



## moneypit

Any recommendations on your experience for a Blu Ray player that can be controlled via network and iRule in the up to $300 price range?


Thanks


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *percept* /forum/post/20670878
> 
> 
> this may have been answered before, but what is the advantage of using rs232 to control over IR?



I found that volume control on my Onkyo receiver works better (faster volume up/down when the button is held down) with RS232 than it does with IR. I tried adjusting delay times and everything, the RS232 works more like the factory remote in that aspect.


-Sean


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20673047
> 
> 
> I found that volume control on my Onkyo receiver works better (faster volume up/down when the button is held down) with RS232 than it does with IR. I tried adjusting delay times and everything, the RS232 works more like the factory remote in that aspect.
> 
> 
> -Sean



That's an interesting observation. Most users are reporting horendous volume ramping with serial, so much so that some have ditched RS232 simply because they can't get volume ramping to work properly. Your Onkyo may be different.


----------



## 230-SEAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20673155
> 
> 
> That's an interesting observation. Most users are reporting horendous volume ramping with serial, so much so that some have ditched RS232 simply because they can't get volume ramping to work properly. Your Onkyo may be different.



Yeah, the IR was terribly slow no matter what I did to the delay. Holding the volume up or down would adjust it slower than tapping repeatedly. With the RS232 its really fast. I use a combo of IR and RS232 for controlling the receiver, I don't remember what it is that I didn't like about 232 but IR does something better just not volume control.


-Sean


----------



## enchntr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20671750
> 
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> I have other adapters but they have different colored wires.
> 
> 
> Is there a diagram showing the Ethernet wire diagram to the serial end so I can properly pin things???
> 
> 
> Thanks!



This is the best I could find:

http://www.commdevices.com/pdfs/supp...db9-pinout.pdf 


I think this deals with standard colors in the adapter, which are the same colors I have in my adapter.


Get them from monoprice and they should be the same colors...


Ed


----------



## enchntr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/20671921
> 
> 
> I have been playing around with irule for some time now and it work really well but i am having one issue. I have a pioneer vsx-32 and was controlling it with over IP. then one day it just stopped working. then a few days later it will work again. Then quit again, and so on and so on. I have tried everything i can think of to get a reliable connection. I use a staic IP address (when on the fritz i can't even ping the pioneer), i have tired a new router.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any other ideas to get a more stable connection? is it maybe a bad ethernet port?
> 
> 
> I have a TCP to rs232 box that i could try but i cant quite figure out how to wire the RJ45 to DB9 connectors that I have. I have the Pioneer RS232 commands (see link) that show a little bit of info but i can't figure it out.
> 
> 
> Any help would be great.
> 
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/St...SX-32RS232.pdf



As far as the RS232 adapter, here are the colors and where they should be (it's a null/crossover cable, so 2 and 3 are reversed):


1-*1

2-Red

3-Green

4-*1

5-Black

6-*1

7-Brown

8-NC

9-NC


*1- This means that 1, 4, and 6 are shorted out on pin 1, so you will need to connect yellow, gray, and blue together in the adapter, and have them go out pin 1...so just connect gray and blue to the yellow wire (solder and tape), and set to pin 1.


This is how my RS-232 adapter is set up and it works perfectly.


Thanks

Ed


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enchntr* /forum/post/20673683
> 
> 
> *1- This means that 1, 4, and 6 are shorted out on pin 1, so you will need to connect yellow, gray, and blue together in the adapter, and have them go out pin 1...so just connect gray and blue to the yellow wire (solder and tape), and set to pin 1.



Are you sure that's really necessary? The way I read it pins 1, 4 and 6 on the Pioneer RS-232 connector are shorted together internally, but they're likely not used and don't need to be connected in the adapter. Otherwise a standard RS-232 cable (crossover in this case) wouldn't work, which would be surprising.


Denon is somewhat similar, as they say that pin 1 on their RS-232 connector is shorted to ground, but I always assumed that pin could be left unconnected in the adapter.


----------



## enchntr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20673737
> 
> 
> Are you sure that's really necessary? The way I read it pins 1, 4 and 6 on the Pioneer RS-232 connector are shorted together internally, but they're likely not used and don't need to be connected in the adapter. Otherwise a standard RS-232 cable (crossover in this case) wouldn't work, which would be surprising.
> 
> 
> Denon is somewhat similar, as they say that pin 1 on their RS-232 connector is shorted to ground, but I always assumed that pin could be left unconnected in the adapter.



It worked without doing the shorting, but every time I closed iRule, the receiver would power back on. After shorting those wires, I don't have that problem any more.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Sounds like a strange coincidence. I found a circuit diagram and pins 1,4 and 6 on the Pioneer are just shorted together internally and don't connect anywhere else.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moneypit* /forum/post/20672859
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on your experience for a Blu Ray player that can be controlled via network and iRule in the up to $300 price range?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Latest sonys and panasonics can be controlled via network and their own apps. Not sure how you could work that into iRule. Panny firmware source code is freely available under the GNU public license if you want roll your own interface.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moneypit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on your experience for a Blu Ray player that can be controlled via network and iRule in the up to $300 price range?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Look at the pioneer BD player. Protocol is available on their website.



Alex


----------



## enchntr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20673844
> 
> 
> Sounds like a strange coincidence. I found a circuit diagram and pins 1,4 and 6 on the Pioneer are just shorted together internally and don't connect anywhere else.



Probably, as it just happened again.


----------



## Claesson

Is it possible to lock landscape view on a iPad, if I start iRuleHD on my iPad all I get is a black i screen if I'm holding it in portrait pos. I have to turn the iPad to get landscape view, so I wonder if its possible to lock landscape view in iRuleHD?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claesson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible to lock landscape view on a iPad, if I start iRuleHD on my iPad all I get is a black i screen if I'm holding it in portrait pos. I have to turn the iPad to get landscape view, so I wonder if its possible to lock landscape view in iRuleHD?



Switch on side where the volume keys are is configurable to be mute or rotation lock.


Alex


----------



## Claesson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20676262
> 
> 
> Switch on side where the volume keys are is configurable to be mute or rotation lock.
> 
> 
> Alex



Ok thx =)


----------



## thebland

One code will not work but all others do??? Any ideas??


Here are the codes are the known serial strings for the 4X2 HDMI switch:



output A:

input 1 "*00,ff,d5,7b*"

input 2 "01,fe,d5,7b"

input 3 "02,fd,d5,7b"

input 4 "03,fc,d5,7b"


output B:

input 1 "04,fb,d5,7b"

input 2 "05,fa,d5,7b"

input 3 "06,f9,d5,7b"

input 4 "07,f8,d5,7b"



ALL WORK EXCEPT #1 (A1) (bold). The real odd thing is that identical string that does not work with iRule works fine with my RTI RS-232 remote. No idea why? I've re-entered this string a number of times in irule but no go.


Here is that string for irule (A1):

A1= \\x00\\xFF\\xD5\\x7B


The next string (A2) works fine (and the rest of them).

A2= \\x01\\xFE\\xD5\\x7B


Here is a link to the serial protocol page:
http://www.monoprice.com/bbs/files/2...32-Command.pdf 


Any ideas??


----------



## William

I downloaded the Marantz RS232 command set and inputed them into iRule under Network Commands (uploaded them to the iRule site too) using the *xxx\\x0D* syntax (example: Power ON is *PWON\\x0D*). My iPad connects to the Gateway (I know it connects/sees the preamp because if I unplug the cable it won’t connect) and gets green indicator (lower right)/green transmitter light (lower left when I touch button). However the Preamp doesn't respond. I have even went to the GC-100-12 configuration and changed Baud Rate, Flow Control and Parity all with the same results. Also tried a Null modem adaptor. What am I missing or doing wrong?



Related question: I had a long RS232 cable and ran to my projector (will be a Sony HW30ES) but now see it says Null Cable on the ends. Will it work or do I need to buy/and run a regular RS232 cable?


----------



## snodric

I'm using the XBMC (Light) device from Irule and want to be able to open and close XBMC much like you can with Media Center. With the Media Center device using the MCE Controller I can 'open' and 'close' media center. Does anyone know how I can add those two commands ('open' and 'close') to the XBMC device to start and close XBMC ?


Brian


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Switch on side where the volume keys are is configurable to be mute or rotation lock.
> 
> 
> Alex



Is this true for an un-jailbroken device?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20677229
> 
> 
> ...Related question: I had a long RS232 cable and ran to my projector (will be a Sony HW30ES) but now see it says Null Cable on the ends. Will it work or do I need to buy/and run a regular RS232 cable?



I don't know what the Sony PJ needs, but if it's a straight cable and you ran a null-modem cable you can just add a null-modem adapter .


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20677795
> 
> 
> I don't know what the Sony PJ needs, but if it's a straight cable and you ran a null-modem cable you can just add a null-modem adapter .



So adding a null modem adaptor to one end of a null modem cable makes it all a regular (non null modem) serial cable







That sounds strange (like adding chocolate to chocolate milk makes it plain milk







) but if you say so I believe it.


Any ideas as to why I can't get my preamp to work? I'm pulling my hair out trying different configurations but without any success.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true for an un-jailbroken device?



Yes. It is in the settings menu.


Alex


----------



## enchntr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20677994
> 
> 
> So adding a null modem adaptor to one end of a null modem cable makes it all a regular (non null modem) serial cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds strange (like adding chocolate to chocolate milk makes it plain milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but if you say so I believe it.
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to why I can't get my preamp to work? I'm pulling my hair out trying different configurations but without any success.



The Sony projector requires a null modem, or crossover cable. The only thing that makes a DB9 cable a null modem cable is a reversal of the send and receive pins (pin 2 and 3).


Earlier Marantz models required a straight cable, but they also had different commands. I would check your model's manual for the correct cable, and check if iRule's commands have a trailing space, which would make the commands fail.


Ed


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enchntr* /forum/post/20678064
> 
> 
> The Sony projector requires a null modem, or crossover cable. The only thing that makes a DB9 cable a null modem cable is a reversal of the send and receive pins (pin 2 and 3).



Thanks,


Then I'm set on the projector (except I need the codes and hell I guess the projector too).










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enchntr* /forum/post/20678064
> 
> 
> It's quite possible your Marantz will also require a null modem connection as well. I know my Pioneer required it. Their RS232 protocol for that model would have the information.
> 
> 
> Ed



I did try a null adaptor on the cable. It was on the end that plugs into the preamp. Does this make a regular cable a null or does the whole cable need to be and does it matter which end it's on? I will try it again.


Just for kicks here is a copy of the top of the spreadsheet from Marantz and a pic of the code in my iBuilder to see if anything is obviously wrong.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Since a null-modem cable just has pairs of wires swapped, you can add a null-modem adapter at either end and it has the same effect (and swapping something twice is like not swapping at all).


I would also NOT use the Power On command as a test. Sometimes power on is special (or doesn't work at all unless you have the right settings on the device). Turn the receiver ON manually and then try a different command such as Volume Up.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20677237
> 
> 
> I'm using the XBMC (Light) device from Irule and want to be able to open and close XBMC much like you can with Media Center. With the Media Center device using the MCE Controller I can 'open' and 'close' media center. Does anyone know how I can add those two commands ('open' and 'close') to the XBMC device to start and close XBMC ?
> 
> 
> Brian



Sorry this has to be brief. Here are a couple of my previous posts on the subject. You can find more by searching this thread for my name and MCE Controller.

*First post:*You have to do this within MCE Controller, and then use xbmc lite for control after xbmc starts.


MCE Controller includes a file called MCEControl.commands. You likely have gone to the download page for iRule and download their commands file, which adds commands beyond those in the standard commands file. Replace the standard file with this file. Read the MCE Controller help file, which explains what MCE Contoller can do. It listens on a computer port and turns named commands into actions. Open the commands file with a text editor like notepad. You'll see that it is a text list that defines three types of commands: Startprocess Cmd, SendInput Cmd, and Shutdown Cmd.


Here is the string that starts notepad:




This tells MCE Controller that when it receives the command notepad it should start that program, and it says where to find it.


Add a string just like that, but call it startxbmc instead of notepad, and replace the path to notepad.exe with the path to xbmc. It might look something like this:




(I'm not sure off the top how the path looks, or what directory you'll find the main program in.)


Now in the builder go to the MCE Controller device, right click and add a command, to be called Start XBMC. In the properties box at the bottom left put the name Start XBMC and the command startxbmc. (You can look at other commands, to see how they are named and their commands.) Assign the command to a button and the button will start XBMC.


By the way, you can also add SendInput commands, which are just a combination of a virtual key number (in decimal, not hex), and true or false statements for the shift, control, and alt keys.


Here is the string for play:




It just tells the system that you've typed p (virtual key 80) while holding down Shift and Ctrl, which is the play command for WMC.

*Another post:*


The string is a line you add to the file called MCEControl.commands that comes with MCE Controller, and is installed by the MCE Contoller installer on the computer you want to control. Every line in the commands file has a command and what do do when MCE Controller sees that command. If you recalled, I said to download an enhanced version of the MCEControl.commands file from the iRule website to replace the one that comes with MCE Controller. Then I described opening that commands file in notepad to add the line of text we've been discussing, . You add the text to the MCEControl.commands file, save the file, and leave the file where it was installed on the computer you want to control. When MCE Controller starts it listens on the assigned port for text commands, it uses the commands file to tell it what to do when it receives a command. In this case, when it sees startxbmc, it knows to apply the start process command to the file found where you specify. That is what starts XBMC.


Two more things. First, if you change the commands file, you should restart MCE Controller on the computer so it knows about the new command(s). Second, once MCE Controller is working the way you want, make it a program that always starts up when you start the computer. You do that by adding its shortcut to the startup or start folder. That way, once you start the computer MCE Controller will start listening on its port for commands.


The close command works on any program that has focus, not just WMC.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20678247
> 
> 
> Since a null-modem cable just has pairs of wires swapped, you can add a null-modem adapter at either end and it has the same effect (and swapping something twice is like not swapping at all).
> 
> 
> I would also NOT use the Power On command as a test. Sometimes power on is special (or doesn't work at all unless you have the right settings on the device). Turn the receiver ON manually and then try a different command such as Volume Up.



I've tried volume up, down and mute. I put the null adaptor back on (this time at the GC-100 instead of the preamp) and still all green but no response. Does my syntax look correct? Will try some more commands tomorrow.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

The syntax looks OK. Does the doc you have say whether the cable should be straight or null-modem? It may be a straight cable, but it's crucial to know that and the baud rate (and to set the GC-100 to the correct baud rate).


Also, a green indicator in iRule only tells you that iRule has connected to the GC-100. It does not tell you whether the codes are correct, or whether the serial cable between the GC-100 and your receiver is correct (iRule has no way to know that).


If you can connect the GC-100 to a PC serial port (with a null-modem cable) you can run Windows Hyperterminal and see what characters are being sent from the GC-100.


----------



## snodric

Steve, thank you for the detailed instructions. I opened the mcecontrol.commands file in Notepad and added the line for starting XBMC as you described (presumably it doesn't matter where you add it to the list of commands as long as it is on its' own line?). When I went to save the change, it says that it will save it as a '.txt' file in 'ansi' encoding. Assuming this is correct (I questioned whether saving it as a '.txt' file is the same format as the commands file), it asked if I want to replace the original mcecontrol.commands file. When I click on 'ok', I get the error message : 'Access is Denied'.


I went into the properties of the mcecontrol.commands file and under 'Security', it reads 'this file came from another computer and might be blocked to help protect this computer'. There is a check box that says 'Unblock' and of course, I clicked on it and then clicked on 'Apply'. Still keep getting the same error message. I closed down mcecontroller as I thought that maybe it has to be closed to allow changes to the control file. Still no luck. Any suggestions???


Thanks,


Brian


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Steve, thank you for the detailed instructions. I opened the mcecontrol.commands file in Notepad and added the line for starting XBMC as you described (presumably it doesn't matter where you add it to the list of commands as long as it is on its' own line?). When I went to save the change, it says that it will save it as a '.txt' file in 'ansi' encoding. Assuming this is correct (I questioned whether saving it as a '.txt' file is the same format as the commands file), it asked if I want to replace the original mcecontrol.commands file. When I click on 'ok', I get the error message : 'Access is Denied'.
> 
> 
> I went into the properties of the mcecontrol.commands file and under 'Security', it reads 'this file came from another computer and might be blocked to help protect this computer'. There is a check box that says 'Unblock' and of course, I clicked on it and then clicked on 'Apply'. Still keep getting the same error message. I closed down mcecontroller as I thought that maybe it has to be closed to allow changes to the control file. Still no luck. Any suggestions???
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Brian



Try opening notepad as an administrator. You can do so by right clicking, selecting run as administrator, and then navigate to the commands file. Then when you save the file it will let you write over the old file.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20679006
> 
> 
> The syntax looks OK. Does the doc you have say whether the cable should be straight or null-modem? It may be a straight cable, but it's crucial to know that and the baud rate (and to set the GC-100 to the correct baud rate)....



Here is the complete info in the manual about it. It's also ambiguous as what to do. Turn on then plug in the cable and use iRule to cut off or turn on, then turn off and plug in cable or....?


How can I determine the Baud Rate?

Flow Control: Hardware or None?

Parity: No, Odd, Even


----------



## William

Got it going.
























Downloaded an older RS232 manual for a SR8001 and found I needed 9600 Baud and straight (non null) serial cable.


1) Set Baud rate in GC-100-12 config

2) With serial cable unplugged I cut on preamp

3) plugged in serial cable

4) powered off preamp with iRule





















and now volume is working too

5) will add commands later


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Glad it's working. If Power ON doesn't work from iRule, you might need to enable Network Standby (or some similar item) in the menu of the receiver.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20679359
> 
> 
> Try opening notepad as an administrator. You can do so by right clicking, selecting run as administrator, and then navigate to the commands file. Then when you save the file it will let you write over the old file.



Steve, I was able to open Notepad as 'Administrator' but when I navigate to the MCE Controller commands file, it does not show up as a file I can open in Notepad (presumably because it is not a '.txt' file). I tried opening Notepad as 'Administrator' and then opening the commands file by right-clicking on the commands file and saying 'open with Notepad', but it just opened another window with Notepad (and didn't use the one that was running as Administrator). What am I doing wrong?


Brian


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20680185
> 
> 
> Glad it's working. If Power ON doesn't work from iRule, you might need to enable Network Standby (or some similar item) in the menu of the receiver.



It is working but I was following Marantz (implied/ambiguous) instructions on how to setup RS232 control by turing the power on the preamp first before ever connecting the serial cable.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20680263
> 
> 
> Steve, I was able to open Notepad as 'Administrator' but when I navigate to the MCE Controller commands file, it does not show up as a file I can open in Notepad (presumably because it is not a '.txt' file). I tried opening Notepad as 'Administrator' and then opening the commands file by right-clicking on the commands file and saying 'open with Notepad', but it just opened another window with Notepad (and didn't use the one that was running as Administrator). What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> Brian



Run Notepad as administrator, and go to the file menu and click on open (Ctrl+o). Change the types of files Notepad can see in the open dialog box, using the drop-down selection box next to the file name window. The options are text files and all files.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20680499
> 
> 
> Run Notepad as administrator, and go to the file menu and click on open (Ctrl+o). Change the types of files Notepad can see in the open dialog box, using the drop-down selection box next to the file name window. The options are text files and all files.



Thanks, that worked










I'm doing this remotely from 'work', and I'll udate when I get home tonight to confirm that the new XBMC 'start' and 'end' codes are working in the MCE Controller.


Brian


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20680718
> 
> 
> Thanks, that worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing this remotely from 'work', and I'll udate when I get home tonight to confirm that the new XBMC 'start' and 'end' codes are working in the MCE Controller.
> 
> 
> Brian



Make sure that you get the path to XBMC correct in the entry for startxbmc. In my example I only gave an approximation. You have to figure out where it actually is on your computer. You can find this out by finding xbmc.exe, right click on properties, and look at location.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20680925
> 
> 
> Make sure that you get the path to XBMC correct in the entry for startxbmc. In my example I only gave an approximation. You have to figure out where it actually is on your computer. You can find this out by finding xbmc.exe, right click on properties, and look at location.



My path looks like this (my machine is a 64bit Window 7) :




I've been trying to figure out what the 'close xbmc' command will look like but can't. The 'shutdown' commands that are already in the command file appear to be more related to Windows shutdown (as opposed to Media Center shutdown). The MCE Controller device file that comes from Irule has network codes for all of the commands, e.g. mcestart\\x0D (this is in contrast to the XBMC device file from Irule that has similar commands to the 'startprocess cmd ...' above).


Would the XBMC 'close' command look like this ? :





Brian


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20681435
> 
> 
> My path looks like this (my machine is a 64bit Window 7) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to figure out what the 'close xbmc' command will look like but can't. The 'shutdown' commands that are already in the command file appear to be more related to Windows shutdown (as opposed to Media Center shutdown). The MCE Controller device file that comes from Irule has network codes for all of the commands, e.g. mcestart\\x0D (this is in contrast to the XBMC device file from Irule that has similar commands to the 'startprocess cmd ...' above).
> 
> 
> Would the XBMC 'close' command look like this ? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian



No, shutdown commands don't work that way. As I suggested before, use the close command already found in MCE Controller, which simulates the keypresses for Alt+F4. Alt+F4 is the Windows keyboard shortcut for closing a program. It will close any program that has focus, including XBMC.


Here is that command as found in the commands file:




vk=115 means press virtual key 115, which is the F4 key on your computer. The rest says that Shift and Ctrl are false, or not pressed, while Alt is true, or is pressed. That all equals Alt+F4.


Again, most of the commands in the commands file are input commands that simulate keypresses on the computer.


Alternatively, you can try the Exit command in XBMC Lite. A panel can have commands from more than one device.


EIDT: I think you need a space between the endquote on the path and the />, like this:


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20681527
> 
> 
> No, shutdown commands don't work that way. As I suggested before, use the close command already found in MCE Controller, which simulates the keypresses for Alt+F4. Alt+F4 is the Windows keyboard shortcut for closing a program. It will close any program that has focus, including XBMC.
> 
> 
> Here is that command as found in the commands file:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk=115 means press virtual key 115, which is the F4 key on your computer. The rest says that Shift and Ctrl are false, or not pressed, while Alt is true, or is pressed. That all equals Alt+F4.
> 
> 
> Again, most of the commands in the commands file are input commands that simulate keypresses on the computer.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you can try the Exit command in XBMC Lite. A panel can have commands from more than one device.
> 
> 
> EIDT: I think you need a space between the endquote on the path and the />, like this:



It is nice to see that people are using my device (XBMC Light). One thing that I would add is that pressing S in XBMC brings up the shutdown menu and Exit is the very first entry.


Alex


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20681527
> 
> 
> No, shutdown commands don't work that way. As I suggested before, use the close command already found in MCE Controller, which simulates the keypresses for Alt+F4. Alt+F4 is the Windows keyboard shortcut for closing a program. It will close any program that has focus, including XBMC.
> 
> 
> Here is that command as found in the commands file:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vk=115 means press virtual key 115, which is the F4 key on your computer. The rest says that Shift and Ctrl are false, or not pressed, while Alt is true, or is pressed. That all equals Alt+F4.
> 
> 
> Again, most of the commands in the commands file are input commands that simulate keypresses on the computer.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you can try the Exit command in XBMC Lite. A panel can have commands from more than one device.
> 
> 
> EIDT: I think you need a space between the endquote on the path and the />, like this:



Tried to get it working but no luck. I've looked at the next post after your last one Steve. I'm trying to have a code for start XBMC and close XBMC so I can assign it to the Source buttons on the left hand side of my Ipad. Thus, when you press the Source XBMC button, the viewer will be taken to the home computer and XBMC will automatically start (I have a separate Source button for Windows Media Center). When you exit watching XBMC, I want the user to simply select another source (e.g. cable tv) and that button will have the XBMC 'close' code attached to it.


I've attached a picture of my builder with the data code I'm using on the left - you can see the source buttons on the Ipad down the left hand side of the Ipad screen (in the middle of the picture). I've added an XBMC OPEN and an XBMC CLOSE button to my XBMC control screen whilst I test these codes.


Here's what my data code looks like in the Builder for start XBMC (does it matter whether this data code is in the MCE Controller device file (Network Gateway port 5150) or XBMC (light) device file (Http Gateway address 192.168.1.114:80)?







Here's what my MCE command file looks like (with the XBMC start command in *bold*):























































































































































What the heck am I doing wrong???


Brian



Edit : Just reread OSUPIKE99's post and I can close XBMC by putting the 'S' code followed by "enter" onto the source buttons. This solves the 'close' XBMC issue, but still don't know how to get it to start.


----------



## phy88

I've played around with irule for a bit now, and although I like it, so far I've found it to be a bit unstable and limiting.


First, irule on the ipad crashes often. Not constantly, but enough to be annoying. Closing the application and restarting hasn't helped. Second, there seems to be no way to have a delay before a WOL signal is sent. As a result, all my htpcs turn on before the tv, and there are handshake issues every time. It's a big problem. It would be much better to add WOL commands to entrances or buttons in the proper order. Third, I really think there should be an option to remove/hide the top and bottom bars (with the "panels" button, title, and the navigation dots). Those bars don't fit with my interface and cause slight confusion with some of my nontechnical family members when they accidentally back out into the "panels" screen (which I would rather not see, ever). It would be nice to have the option to just link a button to the irule settings. Further, if possible, I would also love to be able to skin the "connecting to gateways..." dialog.


As far as the builder, I think there should be more rows and columns for better/precise control. There should also be a way to lock layers, and transparent pngs should be marked when unselected (and when selected, not be completely green which makes it hard to position).


Lastly, this is most likely not possible (unless jailborken), but I'd love to change the irule icon and name that appears on the home screen.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20683437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck am I doing wrong???



You are almost there. In the builder you are putting the wrong data in the properties box. In the name field you have named it Start XBMC, which is fine. But in the data field you should only put in this:


startxbmc\\x0D


This sends the command startxbmc to MCE Controller. \\xOD is a carriage return, which essentially says that the command has ended and to get on with it. Look at the data fields for the other commands in the MCE Controller device in the builder. This will help you understand how this works. MCE Controller listens for commands on its port. When it receives a command it finds the command in the commands file and does what it says.


The commands file has strings with two quotes. The first is the word that MCE Controller looks for. The second helps determine what it does. Here is your example:




This says look for the command startxbmc and when you see it start the program found here: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\XBMC\\XBMC.exe


Similarly, here is the string for closing a program:




This says to look for close and when you see it send this input to the computer: Alt+F4.


Again, this will close xbmc. I know because I use it all the time. It will close any windows program that has focus and follows Windows conventions.


The data field in the builder for the close command is close\\x0D. The name is CLOSE MCE, but it will close any program that has focus at the time.


----------



## Steve Goff

By the way, when you are trying to make MCE Controller work you can open its communications window on the computer to watch it receive and execute commands.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phy88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've played around with irule for a bit now, and although I like it, so far I've found it to be a bit unstable and limiting.
> 
> 
> First, irule on the ipad crashes often. Not constantly, but enough to be annoying. Closing the application and restarting hasn't helped. Second, there seems to be no way to have a delay before a WOL signal is sent. As a result, all my htpcs turn on before the tv, and there are handshake issues every time. It's a big problem. It would be much better to add WOL commands to entrances or buttons in the proper order. Third, I really think there should be an option to remove/hide the top and bottom bars (with the "panels" button, title, and the navigation dots). Those bars don't fit with my interface and cause slight confusion with some of my nontechnical family members when they accidentally back out into the "panels" screen (which I would rather not see, ever). It would be nice to have the option to just link a button to the irule settings. Further, if possible, I would also love to be able to skin the "connecting to gateways..." dialog.
> 
> 
> As far as the builder, I think there should be more rows and columns for better/precise control. There should also be a way to lock layers, and transparent pngs should be marked when unselected (and when selected, not be completely green which makes it hard to position).
> 
> 
> Lastly, this is most likely not possible (unless jailborken), but I'd love to change the irule icon and name that appears on the home screen.



You can change the number of rows and columns.


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By a PCI Serial card I assume you mean a card that has "Standard" serial (RS232) outputs e.g. a DB9 or in your case 2 of them (might be DB25's)
> 
> 
> I would start by pulling the serial cable out of the pioneer unit for a few hours and see if it turns on. If not then plug it back in and pull it out of the PC so it is just a dead cable.
> 
> 
> If it turns on that way there is a noise problem, the cable is picking some noise up. That is actually very hard to believe since noise will not look like a power on command extremely low probablity that is, but the pioneer may be triggering a power on when it sees noise on a control line e.g. noise on "Data Set Ready". How many wires in your cable. Suggest you just limit down to 3 (rx, tx and ground; pins 2, 3, 5) unless the pioneer requires other control lines which is improbable.
> 
> 
> Let me know how you make out.



Barry,


I have tried what you suggested and both ways the unit stays powered off. So i am guessing that the pci card is sending some sort of signal that is causing the avr to power on. I dont know if I mentioned it but it also powers on when waking the pc from sleep mode. I read somewhere that this series of pioneers will power on from any command and I am thinking this is probably part of the problem.


Thanks again for any other suggestions!


----------



## phy88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20683761
> 
> 
> You can change the number of rows and columns.



Sure, but only up to 48x64.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjuch* /forum/post/20672610
> 
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> im now keen to start looking at lighting control, ive played with x10 a few years back and didnt really like it, what options do I have for lighting control from irule ? ive haerd of zigbee,etc im on 230v, could you guys help point me in the right direction on some of my options ?
> 
> 
> Im also not 100% clear on how i rule will control the lights ? irule will need to talk to some sort of gateway device over my lan ? that will then convert commands to the lighting protocol, wireless zigbee, x10 powerline signal, etc ?



I feel your pain. I used to live in Australia (240V) and the only option I had was X-10. X-10 is OK but none too reliable and only one way communication.


I have not kept up with 240V lighting control but you could check to see if UPB or Z-Wave is available. There may be other technologies available now as well (Like you mention: Zigbee).


For iRule to be able to control anything you would need a gateway device. This could be an ethernet to UPB device for example.


In my case, I use Insteon devices. I have an Insteon to USB adapter that connects to my Mac. Indigo is used to control Insteon devices. Indigo has a built in server that responds to network commands and this is what iRule talks to.


Another way would have been to use an Insteon Ethernet adapter. iRule could talk directly to this adapter.


Anyway, good luck in your research.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20683782
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> I have tried what you suggested and both ways the unit stays powered off. So i am guessing that the pci card is sending some sort of signal that is causing the avr to power on. I dont know if I mentioned it but it also powers on when waking the pc from sleep mode. I read somewhere that this series of pioneers will power on from any command and I am thinking this is probably part of the problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for any other suggestions!



It sounds like you either have noise on the signal lines or spurious signals on other lines. You may have to tie your pins high/low to avoid a state problem when pins are not connected.


Also using a higher quality shielded cable with twisted pairs may help.


Do a Google search for RS232 noise for other suggestions.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phy88* /forum/post/20683833
> 
> 
> Sure, but only up to 48x64.



48X64 grid is more than enough to get near pixel by pixel movement of graphics/buttons. The trick is to drop it "approximately" where you want it to go. If it doesn't land exactly where you want or the green box gets in the way of other graphics, enter the coordinates of your graphic manually in the properties window. If it still is not exactly where you want it because of your grid size, you can fine tune the adjustment by changing the cell height and width of the graphic. Together, with both adjustments, you can get exact placement.


----------



## hengenl

Yeah but that is not a real grid. A real grid is x and y like in command fusion where you can place a button exactly where you want. I must tell that I'm disappointed of irule. At first it all seemed to improve very fast. But how long do we wait for 2.0??? I doesn't bother me to pay the cash for good software. And where has itai gone? No information, no schedule, nothing. I really like the idea of irule, but they have to improve a lot...

Maybe it is because I still compare the software too much to pronto edit, which I really loved and still do... My Tsu 9600 still does the job!


----------



## phy88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20684625
> 
> 
> 48X64 grid is more than enough to get near pixel by pixel movement of graphics/buttons. The trick is to drop it "approximately" where you want it to go. If it doesn't land exactly where you want or the green box gets in the way of other graphics, enter the coordinates of your graphic manually in the properties window. If it still is not exactly where you want it because of your grid size, you can fine tune the adjustment by changing the cell height and width of the graphic. Together, with both adjustments, you can get exact placement.



For me, it's not enough, otherwise I wouldn't have mentioned it. It would be great to have the ability to use guides and place precisely by pixel, and not approximately. But that's the least of my problems. Crashes, weak WOL implementaton (so constant handshake issues) and no way to hide/remove the top and bottom nav bars are my main complaints.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phy88* /forum/post/20685872
> 
> 
> For me, it's not enough, otherwise I wouldn't have mentioned it. It would be great to have the ability to use guides and place precisely by pixel, and not approximately. But that's the least of my problems. Crashes, weak WOL implementaton (so constant handshake issues) and no way to hide/remove the top and bottom nav bars are my main complaints.




The crashes part I don't get. You say it crashes often (How often is often?).


Don't get me wrong; iRule does crash but it is the exception, not the rule. I would say, on average, that I get one crash a week. Usually iRule just quits and I am back at the home screen of my iPad 1. Starting it back up again fixes it right away. Maybe it's because I never quit out of it - I just leave it in the background.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengenl* /forum/post/20685222
> 
> 
> Yeah but that is not a real grid. A real grid is x and y like in command fusion where you can place a button exactly where you want. I must tell that I'm disappointed of irule. At first it all seemed to improve very fast. But how long do we wait for 2.0??? I doesn't bother me to pay the cash for good software. And where has itai gone? No information, no schedule, nothing. I really like the idea of irule, but they have to improve a lot...
> 
> Maybe it is because I still compare the software too much to pronto edit, which I really loved and still do... My Tsu 9600 still does the job!



It seems to me that if you need the level of placement like in Command Fusion then you should be using Command Fusion.


iRule is NOT Command Fusion and does not claim to be.


Command Fusion has a lot more flexibility and functionality down to the atomic level. There is a price to pay for this though. CF has a much greater learning curve and costs more than three times as much.


I have a license for both and I tend to go back to iRule more often than CF. It's just so much easier in iRule than CF.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phy88* /forum/post/20685872
> 
> 
> For me, it's not enough, otherwise I wouldn't have mentioned it. It would be great to have the ability to use guides and place precisely by pixel, and not approximately. But that's the least of my problems. Crashes, weak WOL implementaton (so constant handshake issues) and no way to hide/remove the top and bottom nav bars are my main complaints.



You can "nudge" icons and labels a bit by changing the size. The size does not scale the icon but defines the touch target. So the icon moves slightly within the new grid target.


I have some pretty dense screens and use this trick to do it.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20683740
> 
> 
> You are almost there. In the builder you are putting the wrong data in the properties box. In the name field you have named it Start XBMC, which is fine. But in the data field you should only put in this:
> 
> 
> startxbmc\\x0D
> 
> 
> This sends the command startxbmc to MCE Controller. \\xOD is a carriage return, which essentially says that the command has ended and to get on with it. Look at the data fields for the other commands in the MCE Controller device in the builder. This will help you understand how this works. MCE Controller listens for commands on its port. When it receives a command it finds the command in the commands file and does what it says.
> 
> 
> The commands file has strings with two quotes. The first is the word that MCE Controller looks for. The second helps determine what it does. Here is your example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This says look for the command startxbmc and when you see it start the program found here: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\XBMC\\XBMC.exe
> 
> 
> Similarly, here is the string for closing a program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This says to look for close and when you see it send this input to the computer: Alt+F4.
> 
> 
> Again, this will close xbmc. I know because I use it all the time. It will close any windows program that has focus and follows Windows conventions.
> 
> 
> The data field in the builder for the close command is close\\x0D. The name is CLOSE MCE, but it will close any program that has focus at the time.



So a *HUGE* kudos go out to Steve Goff and OSUPIKE99 for seeing me through this issue. I'm happy to report that I got it working! I can now press on the source button for Windows Media Center and it'll start up automatically. If I then press on the source button for XBMC, Irule shuts down WMC and starts XBMC.


Thanks guys for sticking with me through this!


It's got me revved up to try some more direct control through the MCE controller... What's got me interested is that I'd like to be able to send a 'left mouse click' to a particular settings screen in XBMC but the codes don't include that one ('enter' doesn't work with this particular item). I tried looking up the VK (virtual keyboard) codes but wherever I looked the 'numbers' for particular key presses don't seem to match up with the numbers that are used in MCE controller. Is there somewhere to find a list of the numbers that equate to actions in Windows (that are consistent with the ones in the MCE Controller) or are the actions in the MCE controller file that I posted above exhaustive (subject to being able to start other programs with a 'program'.exe entry)?


Brian


----------



## phy88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20686120
> 
> 
> The crashes part I don't get. You say it crashes often (How often is often?).
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong; iRule does crash but it is the exception, not the rule. I would say, on average, that I get one crash a week. Usually iRule just quits and I am back at the home screen of my iPad 1. Starting it back up again fixes it right away. Maybe it's because I never quit out of it - I just leave it in the background.



Often is once or twice every time I turn the tv/htpc on and play around with the controls. I've only been testing it for the past week, and as it is now, it'll probably be crashing a lot more often if I use it exclusively as a remote. Yes, irule just quits...that's annoying enough, and to be honest, I don't even think once a week is acceptable. Hopefully, this and many other problems are addressed in the next release (assuming there is one).


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20687654
> 
> 
> So a *HUGE* kudos go out to Steve Goff and OSUPIKE99 for seeing me through this issue. I'm happy to report that I got it working! I can now press on the source button for Windows Media Center and it'll start up automatically. If I then press on the source button for XBMC, Irule shuts down WMC and starts XBMC.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for sticking with me through this!
> 
> 
> It's got me revved up to try some more direct control through the MCE controller... What's got me interested is that I'd like to be able to send a 'left mouse click' to a particular settings screen in XBMC but the codes don't include that one ('enter' doesn't work with this particular item). I tried looking up the VK (virtual keyboard) codes but wherever I looked the 'numbers' for particular key presses don't seem to match up with the numbers that are used in MCE controller. Is there somewhere to find a list of the numbers that equate to actions in Windows (that are consistent with the ones in the MCE Controller) or are the actions in the MCE controller file that I posted above exhaustive (subject to being able to start other programs with a 'program'.exe entry)?
> 
> 
> Brian



A search of this thread will reveal this , a link to virtual keys in decimal, which is what MCE Controller uses.


You can control all of the settings in XBMC with the cursor buttons, enter, and backspace, which is a command that I added to my copy of XBMC Lite. Other commands, such as info, have keyboard equivalents you can assign to a button using MCE Controller.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20683035
> 
> 
> It is nice to see that people are using my device (XBMC Light). One thing that I would add is that pressing S in XBMC brings up the shutdown menu and Exit is the very first entry.
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks very much for creating this device! It works wonderfully.


----------



## kingsear

Does anyone know if it is possible to launch the offical Boxee Box app from within iRule? I know there is network codes for Boxee in i Rule builder but I like the mouse feature in the official app....


Thanx

/Johan


----------



## xchap2001

how can i reset rebuilder with the preset that was givingin the begining?( a fresh restart)..


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xchap2001* /forum/post/20688714
> 
> 
> how can i reset rebuilder with the preset that was givingin the begining?( a fresh restart)..



First download the default interface from here (it will be a file of type .irl).


Then in Builder use File/Restore to load the .irl file (use File/Backup first to save your current work if you don't want to lose it).


----------



## xchap2001

thanks kriktsemaj99


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phy88* /forum/post/20687899
> 
> 
> Often is once or twice every time I turn the tv/htpc on and play around with the controls. I've only been testing it for the past week, and as it is now, it'll probably be crashing a lot more often if I use it exclusively as a remote. Yes, irule just quits...that's annoying enough, and to be honest, I don't even think once a week is acceptable. Hopefully, this and many other problems are addressed in the next release (assuming there is one).



If the amount of crashing you have was the norm then there would be a lot more reports of it. As there are only very sporadic reports of iRule crashing, I would be inclined to look elsewhere. Perhaps a complete shutdown, or a reset or even a complete wipe and rebuild are some things you could try.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20689521
> 
> 
> If the amount of crashing you have was the norm then there would be a lot more reports of it. As there are only very sporadic reports of iRule crashing, I would be inclined to look elsewhere. Perhaps a complete shutdown, or a reset or even a complete wipe and rebuild are some things you could try.



True. iRule has never crashed on my iPad. Not once!


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phy88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Often is once or twice every time I turn the tv/htpc on and play around with the controls. I've only been testing it for the past week, and as it is now, it'll probably be crashing a lot more often if I use it exclusively as a remote. Yes, irule just quits...that's annoying enough, and to be honest, I don't even think once a week is acceptable. Hopefully, this and many other problems are addressed in the next release (assuming there is one).



What i-device are you running iRule from? Maybe you've said but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Graham N

No crashes at all for me either


Graham


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20687931
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for creating this device! It works wonderfully.




No problem. Reason why I called it "light" is because if I were to add all the XBMC commands it would get about as crazy as the DirecTV HTTP All Channels device with 600+ commands











Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingsear* /forum/post/20688166
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to launch the offical Boxee Box app from within iRule? I know there is network codes for Boxee in i Rule builder but I like the mouse feature in the official app....
> 
> 
> Thanx
> 
> /Johan



Hi Johan,


Yes you can. You just need to read the posts above for adding XBMC application to start using MCEController. The process is the same. Using MCEController you can literally start any application you want.



Alex


----------



## osupike99

The only "crashing" that I experience (very rare) is when my iRule is "docked" for a while in the multi-tasking bar and then recalled, it goes back to the home panel/page and not the panel/page I was on.


If you guys have a way to replicate it please let me know so I can pass along the info to the iRule development team.



Alex


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20691249
> 
> 
> No problem. Reason why I called it "light" is because if I were to add all the XBMC commands it would get about as crazy as the DirecTV HTTP All Channels device with 600+ commands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Understood. I think I may have added a command or two to my copy of XBMC Lite.


And XBMC Lite helped teach me how to create my device for controlling J. River Media Center 16 using its web service, which I have shared. The J. River developers were great, opening up huge number of commands to network control. I only used a few, but they allow complete control of Media Center 16 in theater view mode.


I hope that the XBMC team decides not to do away with HTTP commands, given that the web service HTTP API is now officially deprecated.


----------



## phy88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20689521
> 
> 
> If the amount of crashing you have was the norm then there would be a lot more reports of it. As there are only very sporadic reports of iRule crashing, I would be inclined to look elsewhere. Perhaps a complete shutdown, or a reset or even a complete wipe and rebuild are some things you could try.



Maybe, I don't know. Regardless, even you experience it at least once a week (which is about 52 times a year). Maybe that's typical for apps on the ipad, I don't know, but in the short time that I've had both of my ipads, no other applications have crashed even once.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20690468
> 
> 
> What i-device are you running iRule from? Maybe you've said but I couldn't find it.



Ipad 2 (x2)


Edit: I'm now noticing that after irule wakes the htpc through a WOL signal, it connects to the mce controller (as seen in its log), but then irule crashes exactly 2 seconds later everytime. It connects fine when the htpc is already running...so this only occurs after wake up. The pc wakes up in about 2 seconds with mce controller running (win 7 64-bit, intel lan). Anyone have fix/workaround for this issue?


----------



## t_heinrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20691249
> 
> 
> No problem. Reason why I called it "light" is because if I were to add all the XBMC commands it would get about as crazy as the DirecTV HTTP All Channels device with 600+ commands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex,


I'm just wondering if it is possible to use your great work for Plex on a Mac.


Cheers Thomas


----------



## osupike99

Does anyone here have experience with Lutron Grafik Eye RS232 and how the the whole lutron thing works? I have my hands "dirty" with Insteon/X10 and Zwave but have no idea about Lutron.


Any help is appreciated.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t_heinrich* /forum/post/20692929
> 
> 
> Hi Alex,
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if it is possible to use your great work for Plex on a Mac.
> 
> 
> Cheers Thomas



Hi Thomas,


What are you trying to achieve with Plex on a Mac? I do not think there is anything like MCEController for Mac in order to start Plex but I think Plex control commands should be straight forward. I can take a look. I just got a Mac as a matter of fact so I can test things now on both platforms











Alex


----------



## William

I want my preamp to switch to the source as I go to that panel. I added the scorce select code under Entrances but when I select (go to) that source Panel my preamp doesn't switch. I know the commands work because I have them setup on a manually select page and it switches fine. Does this look correct or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20699264
> 
> 
> I want my preamp to switch to the source as I go to that panel. I added the scorce select code under Entrances but when I select (go to) that source Panel my preamp doesn't switch. I know the commands work because I have them setup on a manually select page and it switches fine. Does this look correct or am I doing it wrong?



Do you have Entrances enabled for that page?



Alex


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20699597
> 
> 
> Do you have Entrances enabled for that page?
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I thought Entrance was for the Panel and not the Pages. I don't see anything in the Pages about Entrance. I have 2 Pages in the Panel HTPC which one should it be enabled in (the first one?) and how do you enable?


EDIT: *Found it*, Thanks.


----------



## Slavikk

I am currently on page 6 of this thread and plan on reading the whole thing. Quick question. So if Im understanding correctly, I would need to purchase a gateway which then would be controlled my an Iphone/Ipad via WiFi. Gateway would have an IR emitters plugged into it and would translate the WiFi command into an IR command. So I would be able to control devices in the upstairs bedroom (which would have its own separate gateway) from anywhere in the house. Correct?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slavikk* /forum/post/20700265
> 
> 
> I am currently on page 6 of this thread and plan on reading the whole thing. Quick question. So if Im understanding correctly, I would need to purchase a gateway which then would be controlled my an Iphone/Ipad via WiFi. Gateway would have an IR emitters plugged into it and would translate the WiFi command into an IR command. So I would be able to control devices in the upstairs bedroom (which would have its own separate gateway) from anywhere in the house. Correct?



Correct. from any room in my house i can press a button in iRlue and when I get to my home theater the projector and preamp/processor are on, the processor is on the right input, and the blue-ray player or computer program is ready to go.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slavikk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am currently on page 6 of this thread and plan on reading the whole thing. Quick question. So if Im understanding correctly, I would need to purchase a gateway which then would be controlled my an Iphone/Ipad via WiFi. Gateway would have an IR emitters plugged into it and would translate the WiFi command into an IR command. So I would be able to control devices in the upstairs bedroom (which would have its own separate gateway) from anywhere in the house. Correct?



Yeah, as simple as that.


----------



## Slavikk

Thanks Steve Goff and raymagnu. I'm off to read some more.


----------



## Slavikk

Another question. This is the reason I'm interested in this app. My equip. Have an Oppo 93 connected to an external hard drive via Esata. Is it possible to somehow get actual cover art of the movies I have on the hard drive (ISO files) loaded on an Ipad and just press the title/picture of the movie on the Ipad and have all the necessary equip come on and play the movie? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slavikk* /forum/post/20700390
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve Goff and raymagnu. I'm off to read some more.



300+ pages?


Really. Just get an IR/Wifi gateway (one of the iTACH models that suits your equipment needs) and then go get the tutorials on the iRULE site.


If you get stuck then do a search on this forum for your issue.


----------



## Slavikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/20700491
> 
> 
> 300+ pages?
> 
> 
> Really. Just get an IR/Wifi gateway (one of the iTACH models that suits your equipment needs) and then go get the tutorials on the iRULE site.
> 
> 
> If you get stuck then do a search on this forum for your issue.



Hey Aesculus. I like to know as much as possible about a product and keep questions to a minimum. Plus, I still have to save my pennies and actually purchase an Ipad. Also like to see how much the software has developed over the last 2 years, what issues it had during its development, what issues were resolved, and current issue people are having with it. Does anyone happen to know the answer to my other question I posted a little bit ago?


"Have an Oppo 93 connected to an external hard drive via Esata. Is it possible to somehow get actual cover art of the movies I have on the hard drive (ISO files) loaded on an Ipad and just press the title/picture of the movie on the Ipad and have all the necessary equip come on and play the movie? Hope that makes sense."


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slavikk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another question. This is the reason I'm interested in this app. My equip. Have an Oppo 93 connected to an external hard drive via Esata. Is it possible to somehow get actual cover art of the movies I have on the hard drive (ISO files) loaded on an Ipad and just press the title/picture of the movie on the Ipad and have all the necessary equip come on and play the movie? Hope that makes sense.



The answer is no you can't get the cover are not the irule app unless you are using some sort of we page embedded in irule to view the covers and even Ghent. Am not sure you could click on the cover to play the movvie. You can control win7 media center in irule using the mcecontroller device and see the album art on your tv screen.


----------



## Stefano1969

Hi.


Hope somebody can help. I've tried iRule, Global Cache and Xantech support and no one has a solution.


My current remote control setup is as follows:

*iTach wifi to IR.


Global Cache GC-CGX converter cable to Xantech 799-44 connecting block from port 1 on iTach. Two stick on emitters from Xantech connecting block and one Xantech shelf top blaster.


Global Cache blaster connected to port 3 on iTach.


Apple iPad running iRule.



Control of all my devices works flawlessly which includes stick on emitters, Global Cache blaster and network control of an Onkyo receiver however I'm having real problems with the control of my Futronix P400 lights.


When sending a Futronix infra red command the talkback led is very dim and commands are not recognised by the Futronix controller unless the Xantech blaster is within a few feet and pointed directly at the controller. When I send commands to other devices through the Xantech blaster the talkback led shines brightly and all works fine.


I am using Futronix HEX codes from Remotecentral which I know work because I've used them with a Phillips Pronto. I've even bought a new Futronix remote control to capture the codes myself using the iLearn utility but these codes do not seem to work at all even when the Xantech blaster is held close to the Futronix IR receiver.


I've viewed the IR light being emitted from the Xantech blaster using a camera and it is considerably dimmer than the IR emitted when sending other device commands.


Please help. Not sure what else I can try.*


----------



## kukhen

I've set WoL (Wake-on-Lan) up but can I somehow attach the packet sending to a button in the builder?


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stefano1969* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> 
> Hope somebody can help. I've tried iRule, Global Cache and Xantech support and no one has a solution.
> 
> 
> My current remote control setup is as follows:
> 
> 
> iTach wifi to IR.
> 
> 
> Global Cache GC-CGX converter cable to Xantech 799-44 connecting block from port 1 on iTach. Two stick on emitters from Xantech connecting block and one Xantech shelf top blaster.
> 
> 
> Global Cache blaster connected to port 3 on iTach.
> 
> 
> Apple iPad running iRule.
> 
> 
> 
> Control of all my devices works flawlessly which includes stick on emitters, Global Cache blaster and network control of an Onkyo receiver however I'm having real problems with the control of my Futronix P400 lights.
> 
> 
> When sending a Futronix infra red command the talkback led is very dim and commands are not recognised by the Futronix controller unless the Xantech blaster is within a few feet and pointed directly at the controller. When I send commands to other devices through the Xantech blaster the talkback led shines brightly and all works fine.
> 
> 
> I am using Futronix HEX codes from Remotecentral which I know work because I've used them with a Phillips Pronto. I've even bought a new Futronix remote control to capture the codes myself using the iLearn utility but these codes do not seem to work at all even when the Xantech blaster is held close to the Futronix IR receiver.
> 
> 
> I've viewed the IR light being emitted from the Xantech blaster using a camera and it is considerably dimmer than the IR emitted when sending other device commands.
> 
> 
> Please help. Not sure what else I can try.



Search this thread for Barry. This sounds like a question that is right up his alley. Ask him to help. He is very generous with his time.


----------



## barrygordon

Out of town back on Monday. First thought: have you tried with xantach unit out of the loop and an ir emitter directly from the itch. I need to look at the 799-44 to see if it is amplified


----------



## Stefano1969

Hi Barry.


I have tried a stick on emitter from the iTach and the Xantech connecting block and they both work fine however it would mean having to have a cable trailing across the room and up the wall to use this as a permanent solution. I've also tried the blaster supplied with the iTach and it works ok but again it has to be pointed right at the Futronix receiver but it does seem slightly better than the Xantech blaster. The Xantech 789-44 connecting block is not amplified. I know there is an amplified version which Xantech tech support suggested might be worth trying however I was reluctant to spend yet more money without knowing it would definitely work. Some people have suggested that you shouldn't need an amplified connecting block with a blaster as a blaster by nature gives off an amplified signal. What I don't understand is why the Futronix IR commands give a weaker IR signal than other devices and why when I try and learn the commands myself using iLearn the codes don,t work at all. The codes I'm using that work ok are ones downloaded from Remotecentral.


Thanks.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kukhen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've set WoL (Wake-on-Lan) up but can I somehow attach the packet sending to a button in the builder?



WOL does not attach to a button. It is automatically executed when iRule connects to gateways.


Alex


----------



## barrygordon

Stefano,


It seems to point to two facts.


1- the receiver is very sensitive


2- what is the part number of the blaster so I can look at it. Most blasters need to be fed with a more powerful signal, they do not amplify. with an amplified connecting block e.g. Iirc 791-44, you can set each output port to hi or normal signal power. A good distributor should allow you to return the amplified connecting block if it does not solve the problem


----------



## shah993

I finally bought the irule with an itach gateway.I need codes for Onkyo HT-rc 360 and a sharp 42 in LCD.I could not locate these in the database.While surfing for these codes I came across a site called Controllercodes.com.I think I may be able to buy these codes but they have a lot of different type.Is the one for pronto (rcc) to buy?.I figured it would be easier to buy these than trying to teach the remote.Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## barrygordon

I just researched the xantech shelf ir blaster. It does properly amplify the signal and should be proper to use in your installation providing you have wired it as indicated in the product manual.


Could you send me a copy of the pronto hex codes, both as you got them from remote central and as you set them up in an rule device file. My name is Barry and I own the domain the-gordons.net so my email should be obvious.


Very strange. The next step will be to look at the receiving device


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shah993* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally bought the irule with an itach gateway.I need codes for Onkyo HT-rc 360 and a sharp 42 in LCD.I could not locate these in the database.While surfing for these codes I came across a site called Controllercodes.com.I think I may be able to buy these codes but they have a lot of different type.Is the one for pronto (rcc) to buy?.I figured it would be easier to buy these than trying to teach the remote.Any suggestions welcome.



Have you tried Onkyo or Integra codes? They should be in the database, not modelspecific but might work. Have you searched remotecentral.com for your TV, any Sharp LCD might work.


----------



## barrygordon

For those interested in an in-wall solution for a iPad or iPod i strongly suggest a look at idocx. It is unique that the piece that goes in the wall is 3/8 inch in thickness so it is the same thickness as standard wallboard in the US. This means that stud location is not a consideration. The case is extruded plastic with a variety of bezels, and comes in two flavors, iPad size and iPod size.


In the wall is placed a small adapter cabled using POE cat 5. They are coming out with a power inserter good for 330 feet, current is 35 feet. The adapter plugs into the IPad and keeps it charged.


This case has forced the decision for me to replace my current in wall solution (one in each room) with iPad's. My entire home is controlled over wifi using Pronto PROs and the in wall units, but that is slowly changing


----------



## raymagnu

Cheers Barry. Those look really nice. Only thing I couldn't fint was a way to reach the "power" switch.


----------



## barrygordon

You are correct. They are always on and being trickle charged. I am planning on using a plain black screen as the off screen. Would be nice if there was a command to turn off power.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those interested in an in-wall solution for a iPad or iPod i strongly suggest a look at idocx. It is unique that the piece that goes in the wall is 3/8 inch in thickness so it is the same thickness as standard wallboard in the US. This means that stud location is not a consideration. The case is extruded plastic with a variety of bezels, and comes in two flavors, iPad size and iPod size.
> 
> 
> In the wall is placed a small adapter cabled using POE cat 5. They are coming out with a power inserter good for 330 feet, current is 35 feet. The adapter plugs into the IPad and keeps it charged.
> 
> 
> This case has forced the decision for me to replace my current in wall solution (one in each room) with iPad's. My entire home is controlled over wifi using Pronto PROs and the in wall units, but that is slowly changing



Going to check it out, but thought it was worth mentioning that while 3/8" GWB is a readily available thickness, 1/2" is standard, 3/8" is inferior when installed on studs @ 16" o/c.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are correct. They are always on and being trickle charged. I am planning on using a plain black screen as the off screen. Would be nice if there was a command to turn off power.



I was thinking that this would be great combined with a mirror protection film, and that it would function as an ornament in the hall when not in use. Could be solved with jailbraking I guess.


----------



## barrygordon

Zellerman as long as the wallboard is thicker no issue. The installation uses toggles of the same type as most in wall speakers. If a stud is in the way of a toggle, you just remove the toggle and use a #4 wood screw through the same whole.


Raymagnu, why not set the home page as a slide show?


----------



## shah993




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20705169
> 
> 
> Have you tried Onkyo or Integra codes? They should be in the database, not modelspecific but might work. Have you searched remotecentral.com for your TV, any Sharp LCD might work.



Thanks,I downloaded both and will program in irule.I am a noob so may take some learning but hopefully will get it going.It is intimidating but exciting!


----------



## raymagnu

Barry:

Yeah, I have considered this, and will use something simular in my livingroom. I think I know how to go about my idea, but it is still a project some time into the future.


Shah993:

Great to hear. I was a noob when I started too, and still am in some areas, but you'll get the hang of it soon enough.


----------



## cheezit73

Barry & Valdor


In regards to my issue with the pioneer avr and HTPC serial ports.....


As I have stated before, when the HTPC powers on from sleep mode it causes the AVR to turn on... I think this may be what has been happening when I have been away is the HTPC powers on and then the avr powers on and then the HTPC goes back to sleep leaving the AVR still on.


I would like to try and reduce the extra wires/pins on the RS 232 cable that I bought pre made from monoprice to just whats required by pioneer as you have both suggested. Could you advise me how best to do this, can I modify the existing ones, should I just snap off the unused pins???? any advice would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## barrygordon

I always make my own RS232 cables using cat 5 cable, RJ45 plugs and RJ45 to DB9 adapters.


If the connectors are molded on as I suspect, I suggest that you carefully slit the cable jacket for about 6" lengthwise with a razor. You can then pull out the wires. Using an ohm meter or continuity tester and a straight pin identify which wires are on pins 2,3,5. Pierce a wire with the pin and find which pin it connects to on each side. Check the Pioneer reference docs, I am pretty sure the only pins they need connected are 2,3,5. Assuming that is the case then snip all other wires perhaps cutting off about 1 inch so there is no possibility of them touching. A Pioneer spec I have calls for the shorting together of pins 1,4,6 on its connector, although I do not believe it to be necessary but it should not hurt. Strip back the wires that you have adentified as connecting to pins 1,4,6 on the Pioneeer end and twist them together, ideally soldering them. Lay them all back in the cable jacket and tape the jacket shut with plastic electrical tape. If done right there won't even be a bulge in the cable.


----------



## Marcel J. Dumeny

If you have an iPod programmed and buy an iPad, can you copy programming from your iPod setup or do you have to start from scratch?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marcel J. Dumeny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have an iPod programmed and buy an iPad, can you copy programming from your iPod setup or do you have to start from scratch?



iPod and iPad are two different layouts. If you dint feel like reprogramming, you can use iPod app on iPad.



Alex


----------



## cheezit73

Barry Thanks for the quick reply! It almost might be easier to build new cables!!! I will give it a go and let you know how I make out.


----------



## cheezit73

I just wanted to share some IRule excitement tonight!! I have been following this thread since its inception and have owned a builder license, Itach, and a bunch of Emitters since last December. Most of this time they have been sitting in their respective boxes







I have built a set of panels for my Ipod touch and in the mean time acquired an Ipad which is what I truly wanted from the beginning!!


Well today I have wired my Itach into my equipment rack, attached emitters to my PS3 (Logitech Adapter,) Blu Ray Player, ran cat 5 to my front room TV, Electrical Fireplace, and Tilting Flat Panel Mount and spliced emitters for each in series to the cat 5.


That leaves me with a need to run Cat5/emitters to my bedroom TV, Theatre Projector, and Grafik Eye.


I have connected my two Pioneer AVR's by RS-232 via a PCI card in my HTPC with two serial ports and using two instances of TCP2Serial which is working well. I have hopes of this working with two way communication in future Irule Releases. (If it does not work or I can not solve my minor AVR self power on problem I will look into ebay digiport.)


Some of my excitement I had today is after updating my Itach's firmware I attempted to use the ilearner... I was worried about this due to reading lots of negative posts about getting it to work... I am happy to report that with a quick read of the Globalcache tutorial I was able to successfully capture the codes for my electric fireplace and automatic tilting flat panel mount from Costco which are working flawlessly!! If anybody has these I have shared the codes in the user database.


No onto the rest of the wiring and getting creative with the building of my Ipad panels!!


----------



## Marcel J. Dumeny

Appreciate your reply Alex. I understand the display formats are different, but it would make life lots easier if you could copy and paste buttons or pages to the iPad grid and just move stuff around to format for the iPad rather than re-entering buttons and codes and macros that you already programmed on the iPod.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marcel J. Dumeny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Appreciate your reply Alex. I understand the display formats are different, but it would make life lots easier if you could copy and paste buttons or pages to the iPad grid and just move stuff around to format for the iPad rather than re-entering buttons and codes and macros that you already programmed on the iPod.



Sounds like some good product requests Marcel


----------



## Tarrega

I'm having trouble with external (outside the LAN) web pages. They don't load and show as white spaces in the aRule app in the iPad. Local pages work fine. I sense I am missing a setting somewhere. Ideas?


I'm running DD-WRT firmware on a Linksys WRT-350N router through a cable modem.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marcel J. Dumeny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Appreciate your reply Alex. I understand the display formats are different, but it would make life lots easier if you could copy and paste buttons or pages to the iPad grid and just move stuff around to format for the iPad rather than re-entering buttons and codes and macros that you already programmed on the iPod.



Understand the need.


Copy and cut/paste of objects should be coming in the next version if the app and builder.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarrega* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble with external (outside the LAN) web pages. They don't load and show as white spaces in the aRule app in the iPad. Local pages work fine. I sense I am missing a setting somewhere. Ideas?
> 
> 
> I'm running DD-WRT firmware on a Linksys WRT-350N router through a cable modem.



It should be the same. I have an igoogle embedded web page with no issues.



Alex


----------



## trenter33

Is their an lag(I understand minimal lag) that is noticeable when using irule on the iPad? I was at an HT store and he said don't use the iPad with wifi because the lag is about 2 seconds. I know irule is the way to go for me but it does raise a concern with the lag. So I guess universal remote vs iPad running irule what is the lag time on both?


----------



## kriktsemaj99

There's no noticable lag in normal use. What he might have meant is that if your iPad has gone to sleep it will take about 2 seconds to reconnect after you wake it up.


----------



## trenter33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's no noticable lag in normal use. What he might have meant is that if your iPad has gone to sleep it will take about 2 seconds to reconnect after you wake it up.



Thanks for the response. He was talking about changing channels and volume and such. I was just checking for real world use.


----------



## Adam-DiVine

The response time with my ipad is faster than when I use the original remotes. I am using the ipad with a RS-232 gateway.


----------



## kukhen

I'm wondering whether or not it is possible to assign an application to a button in iRule on my iPad? Let's say I press a "Spotify" button that opens the Spotify app. Is this achievable and in that case, how?


If not, is there a possibility to implement spotify commands in iRule other than this:










I would like to be able to search for songs on spotify which is running on my computer. Now I can just play, pause and choose previous/next song (like shown above).


Thanks in advance!


----------



## osupike99

Anyone here using DiGi PortServer? If so, what type of gateway do you configure it as in iRule App?



Alex


----------



## trenter33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam-DiVine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The response time with my ipad is faster than when I use the original remotes. I am using the ipad with a RS-232 gateway.



Thanks that sounds good. Anyone else?


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone here using DiGi PortServer? If so, what type of gateway do you configure it as in iRule App?
> 
> 
> Alex



It's a network gateway, setup took me some figuring out, but it wasn't too bad. It would take me some serious backtracking to figure out exactly what I did since it was a while ago, but use the search tool and it should turn up some relevant info, that's what I did, and now I'm controlling two pieces of audio equipment with it.


----------



## myfootsmells

I'm actually in the middle of setting it up as well. I have to wait until I get to work tomorrow to test all of it but I think I finally got it.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trenter33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is their an lag(I understand minimal lag) that is noticeable when using irule on the iPad? I was at an HT store and he said don't use the iPad with wifi because the lag is about 2 seconds. I know irule is the way to go for me but it does raise a concern with the lag. So I guess universal remote vs iPad running irule what is the lag time on both?



No noticeable lag for me, other than when waiting for initial connection to gateways.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trenter33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that sounds good. Anyone else?



Great respons with my GC100-12 and IP.


----------



## dmorse4765




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trenter33* /forum/post/20711870
> 
> 
> Thanks that sounds good. Anyone else?



Faster response than my Harmony 880 or oem remotes. Using 2 GC100-12 w/RS232


----------



## mborner

No delay for me. It's as fast as the original remotes.


----------



## osupike99

Same here, even with beta version of the app.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20712308
> 
> 
> It's a network gateway, setup took me some figuring out, but it wasn't too bad. It would take me some serious backtracking to figure out exactly what I did since it was a while ago, but use the search tool and it should turn up some relevant info, that's what I did, and now I'm controlling two pieces of audio equipment with it.



Thanks for the response Zellarman. What port numbers do you have setup with it? I asked Itai on how he had his configured and he said he had it setup under IP2SL gateway.



Alex


----------



## percept

is it possible to zoom out in the builder? it would be good to be able to get a holistic view to see if my buttons are centered.


----------



## myfootsmells

Someone with a Digiport Portserver can you help me with some configuration issues?


Do I need to configure the port with AutoConnect? If so, what IP address do I put in the AutoConnect setting? Do I just assign any IP address within my subnet?


Now, when I add the RS232 gateway in iRule, do I use the IP Address I assigned to AutoConnect?


Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Couch Potatoe

I rarely post such messages but I'm concerned about iRules's future....


There have been no posts from iTach or any iRule person in weeks.


V2 was promised weeks ago but no news.


Airings of more cost for features promised in V1 , although I understand the reasons why


2 way feedback was promised years ago in V 1 at launch and still isn't implemented.


This is not a forum, it's a thread, perhaps it will be the longest one in history. It does nothing to inspire confidence.


How may people work in this company ?


Just a note of caution to new users, it does what it does (and nicely) but don't count on more.


iTach - you need to involve yourself with your current customers more on here - and communicate more.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Couch Potatoe* /forum/post/20714896
> 
> 
> I rarely post such messages but I'm concerned about iRules's future....
> 
> 
> There have been no posts from iTach or any iRule person in weeks.
> 
> 
> V2 was promised weeks ago but no news.
> 
> 
> Airings of more cost for features promised in V1 , although I understand the reasons why
> 
> 
> 2 way feedback was promised years ago in V 1 at launch and still isn't implemented.
> 
> 
> This is not a forum, it's a thread, perhaps it will be the longest one in history. It does nothing to inspire confidence.
> 
> 
> How may people work in this company ?
> 
> 
> Just a note of caution to new users, it does what it does (and nicely) but don't count on more.
> 
> 
> iTach - you need to involve yourself with your current customers more on here - and communicate more.



His name is not made by Global Cache and thus is not iTach. His name is Itai.


Secondly, I believe iRule has been around for about a year and a half as a commercial product.


As for the other stuff, take it as you will. Do they provide a product that works and works well? Does it cost $50 or $50,000? You want big, then go with Crestron.


That's all I got so say.



Alex


----------



## akmil.abdulah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20708600
> 
> 
> Understand the need.
> 
> 
> Copy and cut/paste of objects should be coming in the next version if the app and builder.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Copy and Paste commands would be awesome. The way I get around it now is by copying the entire page and then deleting the buttons I don't need.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akmil.abdulah* /forum/post/20715033
> 
> 
> Copy and Paste commands would be awesome. The way I get around it now is by copying the entire page and then deleting the buttons I don't need.



I do the same for the time being in the production builder but when I do my setup in the beta builder the copy & cut/paste work really well along with my 2-way feedback. I have 2-way feedback for my Integra/Onkyo along with my Insteon lights.



Alex


----------



## Couch Potatoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20714957
> 
> 
> His name is not made by Global Cache and thus is not iTach. His name is Itai.



My mistake but in a way iRule's success has been made by Global Cache...


> Quote:
> Secondly, I believe iRule has been around for about a year and a half as a commercial product.



It's been sold for that time but that's not a long time in product lifetimes and it still doesn't do what it said it would at launch a year and a half ago.


> Quote:
> As for the other stuff, take it as you will. Do they provide a product that works and works well? Does it cost $50 or $50,000? You want big, then go with Crestron.



Agreed, the automation control market is way overpriced, hence your snipe at Crestron, and AMX, Control4 too. OTOH some Crestron purchasers are so abstract in their needs that the coding undertaking is huge to deliver something satisfactory .. ... But there are increasing numbers of alternatives to iRule around and customers are shifting alliances even if this thread doesn't yet reflect that. Move from $50 to $75 and you have a solution that does deliver all of these features and , in fact, way more. That $50K, and more, is somewhat appropriate for the footballers, film and pop stars.


The point is that the product still doesn't do what it said it could when launched a year and a half back.


The users of this product are more aspirational than the 'universal remote / Redeye' customers that just want to use their iDevice for control. They will want 2 way control, maybe not now but tomorrow. There are many users who bought in expecting this a long while back. I am one as I mistakenly bought believing this capability was implemented.


User will want to see which TV channel is in use, which song is playing , which input is selected on the amp or which alarm zones are being set or are problematic... As for TV listings, traffic delays, telephone Caller ID / calls list , album cover art, web window, security camera view or weather forecasts then I agree these might be OTT - but cute, and we all like that. Other apps at that slightly higher price do already offer these features however ! Users can't do any of this currently , even those basic functions, despite the original V1 claiming it would. You can't even for example create a dependable 'toggle' button currently.


I agree it does what it does quite nicely but it doesn't seem to be evolving well and so (IMHO) should be considered 'as is'. People may be happy with that.. and that was my point.


K


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Couch Potatoe* /forum/post/20715127
> 
> 
> My mistake but in a way iRule's success has been made by Global Cache...
> 
> 
> It's been sold for that time but that's not a long time in product lifetimes and it still doesn't do what it said it would at launch a year and a half ago.
> 
> 
> Agreed, the automation control market is way overpriced, hence your snipe at Crestron. OTOH some Crestron purchasers are so 'abstract that the coding undertaking is huge to deliver something satisfactory .. ... But there are increasing numbers of alternatives around and customers are shifting alliances even if this thread doesn't reflect that. Move from $50 to $75 and you have a solution that does deliver all of these features
> 
> 
> The point is that the product still doesn't do what it said it could when launched a year and a half back.
> 
> 
> The users of this product are more aspirational than the 'universal remote / Redeye' customers that just want to use their iDevice for control. They will want 2 way control, maybe not now but tomorrow. There are many users who bought in expecting this a long while back. I am one as I mistakenly bought believing this capability was implemented.
> 
> 
> User will want to see which TV channel is in use, which song is playing , which input is selected on the amp or which alarm zones are being set or are problematic... As for TV listings, traffic delays, telephoen Caller ID or weather forecasts then I agree that might be OTT but cute. Users can't do any of this currently despite the original V1 claiming it would.
> 
> 
> I agree it does what it does quite nicely but it doesn't seem to be evolving well and so (IMHO) should be considered 'as is'. People may be happy with that.. and that was my point.
> 
> 
> K



Did you happen to see my post above about 2-way feedback by any chance?

Additionally, 2-way feedback implementation also depends on the equipment manufacturer. For instance DirecTV boxes. Normal equipment, ie AVR or preamp is sent a command and it sends a response. But not DirecTV. You have to query after each command sent in order to get the feedback. And this is just one out of hundreds manufacturers of which most do their own thing when it comes to control & feedback protocols. Take even the Integra Preamp for instance. I had last years model and the feedback was working great, then, about 2-3 months ago I got the DHC-80.2 and feedback started acting weird. Well guess what, they now pass the cover art when playing Pandora. So that is a bunch more code passed through and requires logic change on iRule programming part.

So you can now hopefully imaging the kind of work effort this takes.



Alex


----------



## Couch Potatoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20715178
> 
> 
> Did you happen to see my post above about 2-way feedback by any chance?



Sorry I was typing a reply - I don't have realtime 2 way feedback yet ;-)


> Quote:
> Additionally, 2-way feedback implementation also depends on the equipment manufacturer. For instance DirecTV boxes. Normal equipment, ie AVR or preamp is sent a command and it sends a response. But not DirecTV. You have to query after each command sent in order to get the feedback. And this is just one out of hundreds manufacturers of which most do their own thing when it comes to control & feedback protocols. Take even the Integra Preamp for instance. I had last years model and the feedback was working great, then, about 2-3 months ago I got the DHC-80.2 and feedback started acting weird. Well guess what, they now pass the cover art when playing Pandora. So that is a bunch more code passed through and requires logic change on iRule programming part.
> 
> So you can now hopefully imaging the kind of work effort this takes.



Alex - understand... I am very well versed in the complexities of this, I do this for a living and it is not easy and that is why there is no universal solution and costs are high. However let me give you three quotes direct from the developer and posted in this very same 9500+ post support thread (forum







)from many years back.. one of them says much the same as you do about Integra....and maybe you can see where I'm coming from.


Feb 2009


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/15970116
> 
> 
> Also, the company was slow to respond to our questions which scared me a bit.



hmm .. did I say not say that same thing too ?


Febuary 2009



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/16049892
> 
> 
> I wanted to add that some devices will support two way communication without an additional box. For example, my Integra 9.8 Pre/Pro is controlled via a direct ethernet connection. Denon is another example of this type of control.



Didn't you mention Integra too ?


March 2009



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/16103500
> 
> 
> Also, you are correct about the Denon direct control. We have a direct control including feedback (boy is it quick and slick) without an additional box. We have the same for the Onkyo/Integra devices.



Yeah yeah...


These products are contained although , as you mention with Integra things change. The point is that these 'advertised' features still don't exist yet and we're two years and counting. My Denon hasn't morphed comms protocol in that time. I want what was already 'working' then .



Dependable 2 way communication is fraught with issues and there really are only a few solutions.


1) Support and maintain a database of existing control protocols , per device, which is a never ending task but very user friendly if you stay on the ball. Logitech even struggle with this 1 way with their Harmony IR remote range.


2) Support a limited / fixed response feedback matching from the system but this always has huge limitations both in device nuances , control options and display restrictions.


3) Support a flexible response matching system e.g. via something like Regex


4) Incorporate a scripting engine to allow users to manage the responses and control should it be more more complex to allow the values to be presented and controlled in a way that is attractive and flexible.


3) + 4) is the obvious solution and these features are both available already in proven modules. I hope that iRule listened even though they didn't respond to my emails or my post nearly six months ago
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post20030029 


.. I really hope that V2 is going to deliver and surprise as I think it has a novel and unique UI designer that will draw people in... but I'm uneasy with the delays and silence, and feeling that this project has exceeded it's resources.


----------



## riztime

I have a fairly complicated setup that I will be setting up in my new home and am fairly lost as how to proceed as my AV installer has basically "refused" to help after learning that I am going the iRule route instead of his Creston and Elan G line and him basically losing out on programming revenue, etc.


I currently am using 1 itach for a hometheater setup (2 devices) with no issues. My future home will be:

Family Room

TV

Cable Box

Blu Ray player

Motorized artframe

Master Bedroom

TV

Cable Box

Blu Ray

Motorized artframe

Bedroom #3

TV

Cable Box

Blu Ray

Motorized artframe

Bedroom #4

TV

Cable Box

Blu Ray

Motorized artframe

Home Office

Motorized artframe

Gym

TV

Cable Box

Kitchen

TV

Cable Box

Motorized lift

Gameroom

TV

DVR

Motorized artframe

Pioneer Receiver

Apple TV


As you can see, I have 27 IR controllable items. I have 1 itach.


My questions:


1. Do I need more than one itach to be able to control all my items? Do I need to couple it with a GC-100 or another itach? I will likely only use 2 ipads and most of the time will not be using them simultaneously.


2. Do I need to create separate zones (ie for each room)? My reasoning is because I have 7 tvs and if for example I turn on the power in the gym I don't want any of the other tvs to also to turn on. How do I create and hookup separate zones?


3. Do I need a amplified connecting block like the xantech. I'm confused as to which one I need. Is the 79144 enough? I have 8 zones and have 4 sources each. So which connecting block/expanders will be enough to cover all the sources for each separate zone?


4. If there are any other comments or issues that might arise in my setup from other's people's experiences I would appreciate hearing about them so I can think ahead of time of a possible resolution. I am open to PMs if this is too complicated for a general reply or here in the general thread if the answers might help the general public.


Thanks,


----------



## petew

First I'd find an AV _consultant_ instead of an installer. Why aren't your sources centralized with a matrix switcher? What happens if you want to watch the same disc in more than one room at a time? What if your cable boxes aren't exactly in sync with each other?


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riztime* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a fairly complicated setup that I will be setting up in my new home and am fairly lost as how to proceed as my AV installer has basically "refused" to help after learning that I am going the iRule route instead of his Creston and Elan G line and him basically losing out on programming revenue, etc.
> 
> 
> I currently am using 1 itach for a hometheater setup (2 devices) with no issues. My future home will be:
> 
> 
> Family Room
> 
> TV
> 
> Cable Box
> 
> Blu Ray player
> 
> Motorized artframe
> 
> 
> Master Bedroom
> 
> TV
> 
> Cable Box
> 
> Blu Ray
> 
> Motorized artframe
> 
> 
> Bedroom #3
> 
> TV
> 
> Cable Box
> 
> Blu Ray
> 
> Motorized artframe
> 
> 
> Bedroom #4
> 
> TV
> 
> Cable Box
> 
> Blu Ray
> 
> Motorized artframe
> 
> 
> Home Office
> 
> Motorized artframe
> 
> 
> Gym
> 
> TV
> 
> Cable Box
> 
> 
> Kitchen
> 
> TV
> 
> Cable Box
> 
> Motorized lift
> 
> 
> Gameroom
> 
> TV
> 
> DVR
> 
> Motorized artframe
> 
> Pioneer Receiver
> 
> Apple TV
> 
> 
> As you can see, I have 27 IR controllable items. I have 1 itach.
> 
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Do I need more than one itach to be able to control all my items? Do I need to couple it with a GC-100 or another itach? I will likely only use 2 ipads and most of the time will not be using them simultaneously.
> 
> 
> 2. Do I need to create separate zones (ie for each room)? My reasoning is because I have 7 tvs and if for example I turn on the power in the gym I don't want any of the other tvs to also to turn on. How do I create and hookup separate zones?
> 
> 
> 3. Do I need a amplified connecting block like the xantech. I'm confused as to which one I need. Is the 79144 enough? I have 8 zones and have 4 sources each. So which connecting block/expanders will be enough to cover all the sources for each separate zone?
> 
> 
> 4. If there are any other comments or issues that might arise in my setup from other's people's experiences I would appreciate hearing about them so I can think ahead of time of a possible resolution. I am open to PMs if this is too complicated for a general reply or here in the general thread if the answers might help the general public.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Where is all the equipment physically located? Home run or individual locations.


What are the cable boxes, recievers, TV's, blu ray, and motorized equipment? Are they controlable via ir or ip?


What status is construction? Finished structure or new construction? Are you wired with cat5 throughout the structures?


I'll try and help where I can. If your on a big island in the middle of the pacific i can come by. PM if you want.


----------



## riztime

I can place the equipment where ever I need. My initial plan was to place each cable box and blu ray player in each of the closets located in each room. I also have a centralized closet in the gameroom that I was planning on placing all the components for each room into if needed be.



Cable boxs are Comcast, blu ray will be panasonic blu ray players, motorized equipment are vutec artframes. All are IR controllable.


Construction will be new. We are in the design phase right now. Will be wired with Cat5.




Thanks,


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response Zellarman. What port numbers do you have setup with it? I asked Itai on how he had his configured and he said he had it setup under IP2SL gateway.
> 
> 
> Alex



Well, I have a digi TS 16, 16 ports I have two in use, the fifth port is 2105, and the sixth is 2106


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riztime* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can place the equipment where ever I need. My initial plan was to place each cable box and blu ray player in each of the closets located in each room. I also have a centralized closet in the gameroom that I was planning on placing all the components for each room into if needed be.
> 
> 
> Cable boxs are Comcast, blu ray will be panasonic blu ray players, motorized equipment are vutec artframes. All are IR controllable.
> 
> 
> Construction will be new. We are in the design phase right now. Will be wired with Cat5.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



I would first look at both options openly. There are positives and negatives to both. How long are the runs to each location via both options? Think in terms of running cabling through walls up and over or under rooms. Also think of what your going to do with the heat being generated in that location. You dont want to cook all that gear.


Thoughts on how you want things to work. There is an endless maze of connection solutions.


Blu-ray in everyroom? Thought about serving up that media?


----------



## mtadamek

I have searched the forum and i just may be overlooking something, but i need a way to control my nuvo gc with irule. How do i get the ir commands from the global box to my nuvo grand concerto. I could put an emitter in each control pad, but there has to be an easier way. What is the work around.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riztime* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a fairly complicated setup that I will be setting up in my new home and am fairly lost as how to proceed as my AV installer has basically "refused" to help after learning that I am going the iRule route instead of his Creston and Elan G line and him basically losing out on programming revenue, etc.
> 
> 
> I currently am using 1 itach for a hometheater setup (2 devices) with no issues. My future home will be:
> 
> 
> Family Room
> 
> TV
> 
> Cable Box
> 
> Blu Ray player
> 
> Motorized artframe
> 
> 
> Master Bedroom
> 
> TV
> 
> Cable Box
> 
> Blu Ray
> 
> Motorized artframe
> 
> 
> Bedroom #3
> 
> TV
> 
> Cable Box
> 
> Blu Ray
> 
> Motorized artframe
> 
> 
> Bedroom #4
> 
> TV
> 
> Cable Box
> 
> Blu Ray
> 
> Motorized artframe
> 
> 
> Home Office
> 
> Motorized artframe
> 
> 
> Gym
> 
> TV
> 
> Cable Box
> 
> 
> Kitchen
> 
> TV
> 
> Cable Box
> 
> Motorized lift
> 
> 
> Gameroom
> 
> TV
> 
> DVR
> 
> Motorized artframe
> 
> Pioneer Receiver
> 
> Apple TV
> 
> 
> As you can see, I have 27 IR controllable items. I have 1 itach.
> 
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Do I need more than one itach to be able to control all my items? Do I need to couple it with a GC-100 or another itach? I will likely only use 2 ipads and most of the time will not be using them simultaneously.
> 
> 
> 2. Do I need to create separate zones (ie for each room)? My reasoning is because I have 7 tvs and if for example I turn on the power in the gym I don't want any of the other tvs to also to turn on. How do I create and hookup separate zones?
> 
> 
> 3. Do I need a amplified connecting block like the xantech. I'm confused as to which one I need. Is the 79144 enough? I have 8 zones and have 4 sources each. So which connecting block/expanders will be enough to cover all the sources for each separate zone?
> 
> 
> 4. If there are any other comments or issues that might arise in my setup from other's people's experiences I would appreciate hearing about them so I can think ahead of time of a possible resolution. I am open to PMs if this is too complicated for a general reply or here in the general thread if the answers might help the general public.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



There are more than one road to paradise, but frankly I would go with one iTach pr. zone, and I would dedicate zones. As long as your going to use 2 iPads I would only use iTach, as these allow more than 1 connected remotes at a time.


As for other comments I would suggest that you look at network storing (NAS) and media streaming, it would be a nice touch to a system/house like this. Maybe you also should think about using cat6 instead of cat5?


----------



## riztime

Not too familiar with NAS. My brief research on it brings me to the conclusion that NAS can be used to keep common family files such as photos, music, and video in one place, accessible by everyone, as well as a secure place to backup all the family computers. It can also be used as a music/video server with a client device at the display device.


If I have all my media on my computer which is hooked up to the network, couldn't the TV (hooked up to the network) load any multimedia like pictures and video? Samsung TVs for example has "allshare" and other multimedia apps which share video/audio/pics on the network.


I plan on having sonos for whole home audio so wouldn't the music function of a NAS be redundant?


Is there a way to just have one blu ray player and be able to watch the contents on any/all TVs? Is that where a matrix switcher would come into play? I concerned it might be cost prohibitive to get an 8 x... maxtrix.


I might have to post this thread in the Home automation/theatre designing forum as I don't want this thread to get outside the realm of the irule discussion


Also, why Cat5 over Cat6? The AV installer said it wouldn't make a difference but I trust people more on AVS than him What benefit would I get over one over the other










Thanks


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riztime* /forum/post/20717274
> 
> 
> Not too familiar with NAS. My brief research on it brings me to the conclusion that NAS can be used to keep common family files such as photos, music, and video in one place, accessible by everyone, as well as a secure place to backup all the family computers. It can also be used as a music/video server with a client device at the display device.
> 
> 
> If I have all my media on my computer which is hooked up to the network, couldn't the TV (hooked up to the network) load any multimedia like pictures and video? Samsung TVs for example has "allshare" and other multimedia apps which share video/audio/pics on the network.
> 
> 
> I plan on having sonos for whole home audio so wouldn't the music function of a NAS be redundant?
> 
> 
> Is there a way to just have one blu ray player and be able to watch the contents on any/all TVs? Is that where a matrix switcher would come into play? I concerned it might be cost prohibitive to get an 8 x... maxtrix.
> 
> 
> I might have to post this thread in the Home automation/theatre designing forum as I don't want this thread to get outside the realm of the irule discussion
> 
> 
> Also, why Cat5 over Cat6? The AV installer said it wouldn't make a difference but I trust people more on AVS than him What benefit would I get over one over the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Everything you want done is doable in iRule. The problem is, you need a serious, very complex IR distribution system. You want 8 zones of audio and video controlled with a touch panel. This kind of system can't be put together without a detailed plan and perhaps what petew said, it's time to get a consultant involved.


----------



## Bruach

What is going on with irule in Australia? I've recommended the software to people and I have been talking it up as the greatest thing since sliced bread and how well priced it is yadayadayada.....and now we get redirected to uremote and are expected to pay $1100 or more!!!! WTF???


And I had every intention of purchasing a number of family members a copy for Christmas this year ad programming their ipad for them as their gift this year....well there goes that idea....thankyou very much!


I can't believe this has actually happened.


And don't get me started on the much promised 2 way control....


----------



## petew

_Also, why Cat5 over Cat6? The AV installer said it wouldn't make a difference_


Just more evidence to shop for a consultant. Cat6 is pennies per foot more expensive.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riztime* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not too familiar with NAS. My brief research on it brings me to the conclusion that NAS can be used to keep common family files such as photos, music, and video in one place, accessible by everyone, as well as a secure place to backup all the family computers. It can also be used as a music/video server with a client device at the display device.
> 
> 
> If I have all my media on my computer which is hooked up to the network, couldn't the TV (hooked up to the network) load any multimedia like pictures and video? Samsung TVs for example has "allshare" and other multimedia apps which share video/audio/pics on the network.
> 
> 
> I plan on having sonos for whole home audio so wouldn't the music function of a NAS be redundant?
> 
> 
> Is there a way to just have one blu ray player and be able to watch the contents on any/all TVs? Is that where a matrix switcher would come into play? I concerned it might be cost prohibitive to get an 8 x... maxtrix.
> 
> 
> I might have to post this thread in the Home automation/theatre designing forum as I don't want this thread to get outside the realm of the irule discussion
> 
> 
> Also, why Cat5 over Cat6? The AV installer said it wouldn't make a difference but I trust people more on AVS than him What benefit would I get over one over the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I get it. Some people like to climb everest, but your going to need a sherpa a long the way.


Your questions have just scratched the surface of what can be done. If your going to do this you need to do a lot of reading and ask yourself questions.


Do you want to run to the game room to put in a blu-ray to watch in the bedroom? This is something that you will use everyday. Annoyances that become built into the system can become amplified when seen everyday. An old timer told me once "Don't **** around with anything that the owner touches everyday. Otherwise everytime they go to use it you become associated with it and not in a good way"


As stated before everything can be done with irule you'll just need to think of how, you the user, want things to work through your interface.


Are you aware of the issues surround Samsung and ip control?


A NAS can be used for so much more. What about having your own cloud? Are you having security cams? Video needs to be stored.


CAT6 over CAT5. Future proofing and bandwith, bandwith, bandwith.... If money is no object why not go fiber. I've never seen bandwith requirements go down.


----------



## mtadamek

On the Grand Concerto issue. I see that Global Cache makes a version of their box that will control serial devices. I also found that Nuvo and Global are working together. Can i use 2 Global Cache devices (I bought the wireless version of the IR device and now it looks like I need the serial device) Anybody integrated the Nuvo Grand Concerto with the irule sucessfully.


----------



## jautor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtadamek* /forum/post/20716923
> 
> 
> I have searched the forum and i just may be overlooking something, but i need a way to control my nuvo gc with irule. How do i get the ir commands from the global box to my nuvo grand concerto. I could put an emitter in each control pad, but there has to be an easier way. What is the work around.



I don't think there's a way to get IR control of the GC outside of the keypads. I believe the NuVo remote commands are received by the keypad and decoded there to the NuVoNet protocol - so tapping into the IR bus may not be helpful.


Two choices:


1) If you have the MusicPort server, there's already a nice iPhone/iPad app that allows full control over the server and the GC.


2) You can control the NuVo via RS232, and there's a documented protocol. I've been playing with it - it's not the easiest to use, but with it you can do everything. So a Global Cache RS232 output to the NuVo would allow you to at least give it a try...



Jeff


----------



## William

I have my STB's setup and about ready to tackle my HTPC.


I connected/entered my HTPC's address under Gateways/HTTP. There is no HTPC Gateway so is HTTP correct?


Also I downloaded a Media Center from devices and assigned Commands (like up,down,left,right,OK,Play,Pause,Stop,FF.REW,....) None of the Commands work. Also I want to have a full keyboard (already have my Panel/Screen setup) control.


What are the 101 steps to getting a HTPC going with full keyboard and WMC Commands?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20719823
> 
> 
> I have my STB's setup and about ready to tackle my HTPC.
> 
> 
> I connected/entered my HTPC's address under Gateways/HTTP. There is no HTPC Gateway so is HTTP correct?
> 
> 
> Also I downloaded a Media Center from devices and assigned Commands (like up,down,left,right,OK,Play,Pause,Stop,FF.REW,....) None of the Commands work. Also I want to have a full keyboard (already have my Panel/Screen setup) control.
> 
> 
> What are the 101 steps to getting a HTPC going with full keyboard and WMC Commands?



Hi William,


MCEController goes under Network Gateways with port number 5150.


To get your keyboard setup, create a second page with all the keyboard key images and assign the keys from the MCEController.Command file. You can open it with Notepad. And add those commands to the MCEController device within the builder.



Alex


----------



## $challenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20680069
> 
> 
> Got it going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded an older RS232 manual for a SR8001 and found I needed 9600 Baud and straight (non null) serial cable.
> 
> 
> 1) Set Baud rate in GC-100-12 config
> 
> 2) With serial cable unplugged I cut on preamp
> 
> 3) plugged in serial cable
> 
> 4) powered off preamp with iRule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now volume is working too
> 
> 5) will add commands later



My first post, so I apologize if I mess it up, but did you set the handshaking ON? I am struggling with getting my GC100-12 & irule talking over the 232 port to my Marantz SR8200


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *$challenged* /forum/post/20720765
> 
> 
> My first post, so I apologize if I mess it up, but did you set the handshaking ON? I am struggling with getting my GC100-12 & irule talking over the 232 port to my Marantz SR8200



Don't see or didn't set handshake option. Here are my settings to get it working.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20719911
> 
> 
> Hi William,
> 
> 
> MCEController goes under Network Gateways with port number 5150.
> 
> 
> To get your keyboard setup, create a second page with all the keyboard key images and assign the keys from the MCEController.Command file. You can open it with Notepad. And add those commands to the MCEController device within the builder.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks Alex but....I don't understand. In iRule/Panels/Gateways/Edit where do I enter my HTPS address (10.0.1.xx).


Where do I put the port number 5150?


Then do I download MAC Controller V2 - Kendel - Media Manager from devices (I have don this)?


----------



## USAMarkD

Hi folks,

I'm looking to use iRule to control my theater lighting. I'm considering using Z-Wave (or maybe UPB). Is there any good IR to Z-Wave converters out there? I have no experience with Z-Wave. I assume I'll need a dimmer switch and some PC interface. I have a USB UIRT device as well as a Global Cache GC-100 and an iTach. I'm using iRule now to control my equipment and it works great. I'd like to have a seamless integration for all my home automation needs using iRule but for now I'll settle with just getting the default light bulb icon to actually control my lights. What are other people using for controlling their lighting?


I have 3 pairs of canned lighting (incandescent). Each pair is on a separate switch so I have three wall switches.


Any help sure is appreciated.


Thank you,

Mark


----------



## jayman13

Can anyone post there mce controller file for xbmc? Thst way we could just stick it in there and not have to do all the dirty work...


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *USAMarkD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm looking to use iRule to control my theater lighting. I'm considering using Z-Wave (or maybe UPB). Is there any good IR to Z-Wave converters out there? I have no experience with Z-Wave. I assume I'll need a dimmer switch and some PC interface. I have a USB UIRT device as well as a Global Cache GC-100 and an iTach. I'm using iRule now to control my equipment and it works great. I'd like to have a seamless integration for all my home automation needs using iRule but for now I'll settle with just getting the default light bulb icon to actually control my lights. What are other people using for controlling their lighting?
> 
> 
> I have 3 pairs of canned lighting (incandescent). Each pair is on a separate switch so I have three wall switches.
> 
> 
> Any help sure is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mark



I use Insteon with two-way feedback (release candidate iRule app).



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Alex but....I don't understand. In iRule/Panels/Gateways/Edit where do I enter my HTPS address (10.0.1.xx).
> 
> 
> Where do I put the port number 5150?
> 
> 
> Then do I download MAC Controller V2 - Kendel - Media Manager from devices (I have don this)?



Hi William. Same location where you add global cache gateways. Look for Network Gateways section. Assign your MCE Controller device that you added in the builder. Put in your HTPC IP address and port 5150.




Alex


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20725268
> 
> 
> Hi William. Same location where you add global cache gateways. Look for Network Gateways section. Assign your MCE Controller device that you added in the builder. Put in your HTPC IP address and port 5150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks Alex, got it (I think) entered and will load Commands from *MAC Controller V2 - Kendel* (this is the correct device set I should use?). Will test tonight.


----------



## nyjklein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20725259
> 
> 
> I use Insteon with two-way feedback (release candidate iRule app).
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Since you're now describing the new version of iRule as a "release candidate" instead of a "beta", should we be hopeful that a general release is finally close?


Jeff


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20722808
> 
> 
> Don't see or didn't set handshake option. Here are my settings to get it working.



kriktsemaj99 is correct, Flow Control=Handshaking



Alex


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Flow Control is handshaking, Parity allows for error detection. Most A/V equipment doesn't use them, but they need to be set correctly.


----------



## William

Adding Commands for my HTPC now but missing a couple. First: I have a Gesture Pad for mouse pointer control. What Command controls this?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20727575
> 
> 
> Adding Commands for my HTPC now but missing a couple. First: I have a Gesture Pad for mouse pointer control. What Command controls this?



No mouse control from within MCEController thus iRule. You need 3rd party app such as AirMouse Pro.


Alex


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *USAMarkD* /forum/post/20724177
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm looking to use iRule to control my theater lighting. I'm considering using Z-Wave (or maybe UPB). Is there any good IR to Z-Wave converters out there? I have no experience with Z-Wave. I assume I'll need a dimmer switch and some PC interface. I have a USB UIRT device as well as a Global Cache GC-100 and an iTach. I'm using iRule now to control my equipment and it works great. I'd like to have a seamless integration for all my home automation needs using iRule but for now I'll settle with just getting the default light bulb icon to actually control my lights. What are other people using for controlling their lighting?
> 
> 
> I have 3 pairs of canned lighting (incandescent). Each pair is on a separate switch so I have three wall switches.
> 
> 
> Any help sure is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mark



I second using Insteon.


I tried the Z-Wave route but found the control using a USB Z-Wave stick to be unreliable (Maybe the devices I used but they are all meant to conform, right?). I switched to Insteon and everything works great.


In my situation I have an iMac that is on all the time. I have an Insteon 2413U USB interface and use Shion as the control interface. For iRule I have MAMP running with a custom PHP script. This way, all I need is a URL like http://IPAddressOfMyiMac/InseonControl.php?HallLight=75 which will set the hall light to 75%.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20727654
> 
> 
> No mouse control from within MCEController thus iRule. You need 3rd party app such as AirMouse Pro.
> 
> 
> Alex



Why is there a gesture pad included in iRule if it has no use?










Also another Command I don't see is Space Bar.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20727654
> 
> 
> No mouse control from within MCEController thus iRule. You need 3rd party app such as AirMouse Pro.
> 
> 
> Alex





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20728030
> 
> 
> Why is there a gesture pad included in iRule if it has no use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also another Command I don't see is Space Bar.



I believe you just need a better MCE IR dongle. My $7 one has mouse control and works fine with any IR remote. I don't see why iRule would be any different.


----------



## knotMe

Hi,


Since I found iRule last week, I have been lurking on this forum nonstop, reading pages and pages of your advice, opinion and setups, making me drool with potential! About half way thru page 151, I said to myself that this is it and I have to have it! So I plunked down the $49.99 and started messing up the std GUI with lots of downloaded libraries, getting the feel of builder


I had been struggling with my 2nd Harmony One (Both cracked screens after a single drop each!







), by putting blank buttons where the visual hole was and only having one button on the screen at a time! i had a Pronto setup in my last theater circa 2001. That was OK , but a pain to program and limited. Now I have an iPad and an Integra DTR-5.9 and I thought that I had everything to test it out in the theater!


Anyway on to my issue/questions. I have the Integra setup for network based manipulation. I can see it from my iPad and ping it from my Mac. I have the ports and ethernet address, as I see it in the Integra's setup screen. I have it set up in iRule as individual IP and port, as suggested in this thread. I have done what the tutorials show.


So when I hit Home, it says "Failed to connect to gateways!" How do I debug this thing? Benn stuck here for hours...


Once I get it connected to the Integra, I need a little bit of theory from you folk, to make sure I have it right in my head, as to how to set it up and what HW I need, how big a bite of work I am signing up for, etc


So the biggest question Since the Integra is an IP based gateway and has iR Out in the back. Can I use it to push out IR to the rest of it's rack by sending the Integra IP? I hope you say yes, as this will save me from spending the 100$*2 for the Global Cache gateways and instead spend more hundreds by buying two more Integras that are floor model's at my local Theater retail, for less than their price!;-) How do I do this though? I see no example on it, that I can find in the forums (I am only up to page 280, so maybe I just need to keep reading)


Any help on the connection and theory above would be great!


If you read this far, maybe you will be willing to answer a few more questions!;-)

How do I reset the builder to the original simple setup? Kinda made a mess and want to start over
It seems that the libraries should include collections of connected panels that I could download en-mas, with the links all intact. I don't see this option, what am I missing?
How are folks setting up a whole house audio? I have a bunch of AppleTVs and Airport Expresses I picked up. I plan to use these to zone Audio into various areas. I also took advantage of the Accurian giveaway a few years ago and thus have a number of small amps with individual power and volume. Each will be fed by either an APExpress or ATV1/2. I plan to have a MacMiniServer feeding these thru Airfoil for Pandora and playlists, etc. If I can I easily control the server thru iRule, I plan on buttons that allow wholeHouse or individual iOS to feed the zone in question. Basically telling the server to tell itunes/airfoil to pipe to all AirPLay capable devices OR to ditch the connection(s) , so individual iOS devices can stream to an individual zones, using their native Airplay (Only one thing can connect at a time, so I need to be able to tell the server to relinquish it's Whole House control) I expect to need to write an applescript/bash script or two to make it work. I also assume I will need to put together some sort of HTTP gateway to run the scripts. The question is does this make sense? Is there an easier way? Anyone have it documented? (I can run wire and put a physical switch in the Accurians with a few audio dist amps I have, if I cannot make this work, but I would rather have it all iRuled)
GUI Wise... I plan to have a matrix of devices on the left and rooms across the bottom. Each room would have its appropriate logical devices/sources on the left. (Logical sources could be whole house audio, local iOS, Boxee, Mac, Blueray, DVD, etc) Lots of panels, but dead bone easy for the rest of my family to take a remote, go to the room they are in (or want to control) and source it How do others organize a multiRoom setup?
Any Auto channel/guide web site for DishNetwork, like there is for DirectTV?


I guess I had a lot more questions than I thought Sorry Any and all feedback would be appreciated!


Thanks!

-KnotMe


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riztime* /forum/post/20716397
> 
> 
> If there are any other comments or issues that might arise in my setup from other's people's experiences I would appreciate hearing about them.



Do yourself a giant favor and run conduit (2" or better) to every location that might get a TV/Computer etc. You just need to run it to the nearest unfinished space, then run 4" conduit from basement to attic, and to connect any other unfinished spaces. I wired my house with over 7 miles of Cat5/6, two miles of security wire, etc. And I've already needed the conduit as well.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/20728396
> 
> 
> I believe you just need a better MCE IR dongle. My $7 one has mouse control and works fine with any IR remote. I don't see why iRule would be any different.










How would IR work from my iPad to my HTPC connected by Ethernet










I do have an IR MAC remote but don't see any connection with iRule and iPad. Are you saying to hook my HTPC through my GC-10-12?


----------



## mtadamek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jautor* /forum/post/20719757
> 
> 
> I don't think there's a way to get IR control of the GC outside of the keypads. I believe the NuVo remote commands are received by the keypad and decoded there to the NuVoNet protocol - so tapping into the IR bus may not be helpful.
> 
> 
> Two choices:
> 
> 
> 1) If you have the MusicPort server, there's already a nice iPhone/iPad app that allows full control over the server and the GC.
> 
> 
> 2) You can control the NuVo via RS232, and there's a documented protocol. I've been playing with it - it's not the easiest to use, but with it you can do everything. So a Global Cache RS232 output to the NuVo would allow you to at least give it a try...
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff





Thanks Jeff,


I think option 2 is my best bet. I am just getting into the irule stuff in depth. I have looked for the rs232 nuvo protocol. I have not had much luck. If you have a link or have an idea where I can find it please let me know. Takes a lot of time to program this stuff, but it does seem very flexible and expandable. Thank you very much


Michael


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20728030
> 
> 
> Why is there a gesture pad included in iRule if it has no use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also another Command I don't see is Space Bar.



Gestures can have various commands. E.g., volume, etc. My version of MCE Controller has a spacebar command, but i may have added it. It is easy to add commands. The virtual key code for spacebar is 32. So you would add the following to the MCEControl.commands file on the PC:




And you would add a spacebar command to the MCE Controller V2 device in the builder, naming it spacebar and putting this in the data field:


spacebar\\x0D


The commands file uses decimal key code values, which can be hard to find. The hexidecimal value for left mouse is 01; the hexidecimal value for right mouse is 02. I think these correspond to decimal values of 1 and 2.


I go into great detail on this subject in other posts in this thread.


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20728704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would IR work from my iPad to my HTPC connected by Ethernet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have an IR MAC remote but don't see any connection with iRule and iPad. Are you saying to hook my HTPC through my GC-10-12?



I thought iRule could also control IR devices, so that's an option. I have no idea how to do it via ethernet.


----------



## michaelp2005

Hi, I'm having trouble getting some IR codes to work with my PVR. It's a beyonwiz DP-P1. It works with the same code set as the S1, which is in the irule device database.


Seems to be about 50/50 with codes working, but let's take the cursor keys as an example. DB codes not working, so I copied hex codes from my pronto. The following is for cursor down

900A 006D 0000 0001 BE00 4FB0


This hex code did not work either. The same with about 5 other hex codes I copied from my pronto.


I noticed that the light on the itach did not flash either, when I pressed the button. The little green arrows on the ipad did, but not on the itach.


In summary, some of the db codes work, none of the hex codes I copied did.


On the hex codes, I also changed the repetition to 1. I'm not 100% sure what the repetition field is for, so I'm assuming it sends the code that many times with one button press, for whatever reason.


Any help or suggestions on what to try next or the cause much appreciated.


Thanks


Michael


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelp2005* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm having trouble getting some IR codes to work with my PVR. It's a beyonwiz DP-P1. It works with the same code set as the S1, which is in the irule device database.
> 
> 
> Seems to be about 50/50 with codes working, but let's take the cursor keys as an example. DB codes not working, so I copied hex codes from my pronto. The following is for cursor down
> 
> 900A 006D 0000 0001 BE00 4FB0
> 
> 
> This hex code did not work either. The same with about 5 other hex codes I copied from my pronto.
> 
> 
> I noticed that the light on the itach did not flash either, when I pressed the button. The little green arrows on the ipad did, but not on the itach.
> 
> 
> In summary, some of the db codes work, none of the hex codes I copied did.
> 
> 
> On the hex codes, I also changed the repetition to 1. I'm not 100% sure what the repetition field is for, so I'm assuming it sends the code that many times with one button press, for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> Any help or suggestions on what to try next or the cause much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Michael



Are you using iTach or GC-100? Because there is a bug with iTach hardware that the upcoming version of iRule is addressing.



Alex


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20725268
> 
> 
> Hi William. Same location where you add global cache gateways. Look for Network Gateways section. Assign your MCE Controller device that you added in the builder. Put in your HTPC IP address and port 5150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Got it all setup but not working. It says it connects to the gateways but when I switch to the HTPC the connection light (lower right) goes from green to yellow and when I put a Command the transmit light (lower left) is red.


When I switch back to a GC-100 controlled device all goes green.


If I go to Panels/Devices and hit _MCE Controller V2 >_ it says not connected.


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20727838
> 
> 
> I second using Insteon.
> 
> 
> I tried the Z-Wave route but found the control using a USB Z-Wave stick to be unreliable (Maybe the devices I used but they are all meant to conform, right?). I switched to Insteon and everything works great.
> 
> 
> In my situation I have an iMac that is on all the time. I have an Insteon 2413U USB interface and use Shion as the control interface. For iRule I have MAMP running with a custom PHP script. This way, all I need is a URL like http://IPAddressOfMyiMac/InseonControl.php?HallLight=75 which will set the hall light to 75%.



Could you please tell me some more about how you did this and how it works? I want to do the same thing (but with x10 devices) and use Shion as well.

Thanks!


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelp2005* /forum/post/20730762
> 
> 
> Seems to be about 50/50 with codes working, but let's take the cursor keys as an example. DB codes not working, so I copied hex codes from my pronto. The following is for cursor down
> 
> 900A 006D 0000 0001 BE00 4FB0



That format won't work with iRule. You need codes that start with 0000 (learned codes).


----------



## Moggie

Anyone else having problems with 'pause' on the HDI Dune HD? All the other Dune codes from the iRule library work fine except for 'pause'. (my original remote works fine). Can somebody send my a working 'pause' IR code..


Thanks.


----------



## michaelp2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20730782
> 
> 
> Are you using iTach or GC-100? Because there is a bug with iTach hardware that the upcoming version of iRule is addressing.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex


I'm using an itach IP2IR. Can you tell me what the actual problem is? ie will the next version of irule allow the database codes to work or the hex codes?


Thanks

Michael


----------



## michaelp2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20730956
> 
> 
> That format won't work with iRule. You need codes that start with 0000 (learned codes).



Hi, these codes were learned by my pronto. To get a learned code starting with 0000 do you need to learn global cache codes via the itach?


Thanks


Michael


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Yes, AFAIK the iTach learner will give you the long form of the code that starts with 0000.


----------



## kingsear

Hi, I use the iPeng plugin solution to controll my squeezebox with iRule. The problem is that I only get the 0.5 version of iPeng when it´s open with iRule. The iPeng app is now v1.3.4.


Same thing for you guys who uses this setup?

/Johan


----------



## t_heinrich

Hello,


I'm trying to control Plex on my Mac.


I created a network gateway. IP adress is 192.168.1. Port is 32400.

I imported two devices:
Plex 9 HTTP (working)
XBMC (light)


I just tried in both devices the pause command. Unfortunatly none of them is working.


Does anybody have an idea, what I'm doing wrong?


Cheers Thomas


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingsear* /forum/post/20733777
> 
> 
> Hi, I use the iPeng plugin solution to controll my squeezebox with iRule. The problem is that I only get the 0.5 version of iPeng when it´s open with iRule. The iPeng app is now v1.3.4.
> 
> 
> Same thing for you guys who uses this setup?
> 
> /Johan



There are two versions of iPeng. The standalone iPhone/iPad version and the server version (plugin) that runs on your Squeezebox server. Which one are you talking?


----------



## kingsear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/20734281
> 
> 
> There are two versions of iPeng. The standalone iPhone/iPad version and the server version (plugin) that runs on your Squeezebox server. Which one are you talking?



the server version is 0.5.4, I don´t know if it is possible to update that one. So when I start iPeng with iRule I have version 0.5. And the iPeng app is 1.3.4.


So I was wondering if all of you using this setup, getting the 0.5 version of iPeng?


----------



## wickesy

I installed MCE Controller yesterday but I can't get it to recognise any changes to the MCEControl.commands file. I've removed the line that starts Notepad and replaced it with this line which should start J River Media Center:




In iRule Builder I have got a button with the data property jriver\\x0D and I have synced the panel to my iPad which has a network gateway for MCE Controller, the MCE Controller status window shows the iPad connecting and the jriver command coming through but it is not executed. Now here's what has got me scratching my head - if I change the data property to notepad\\x0D and re-sync then MCE Controller receives the command and starts Notepad even though the command is no longer in the MCEControl.commands file!!










I've made sure MCE Controller isn't running when I change the file and I've even re-booted after changing the file but nothing has worked, it's as though MCE Controller is reading the commands from a different folder. I have it installed in the default location (incidentally the installer won't let me install it anywhere else!) and doing a search I have only got the one copy of the MCEControl.commands file so I'm completely stuck.


Anyone have any ideas please?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wickesy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I installed MCE Controller yesterday but I can't get it to recognise any changes to the MCEControl.commands file. I've removed the line that starts Notepad and replaced it with this line which should start J River Media Center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In iRule Builder I have got a button with the data property jriver\\x0D and I have synced the panel to my iPad which has a network gateway for MCE Controller, the MCE Controller status window shows the iPad connecting and the jriver command coming through but it is not executed. Now here's what has got me scratching my head - if I change the data property to notepad\\x0D and re-sync then MCE Controller receives the command and starts Notepad even though the command is no longer in the MCEControl.commands file!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made sure MCE Controller isn't running when I change the file and I've even re-booted after changing the file but nothing has worked, it's as though MCE Controller is reading the commands from a different folder. I have it installed in the default location (incidentally the installer won't let me install it anywhere else!) and doing a search I have only got the one copy of the MCEControl.commands file so I'm completely stuck.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas please?



When you reopen the commands file have your changes been saved? I'd try running the program used to change the commands file as administrator, to be sure that you can save the changes.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t_heinrich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm trying to control Plex on my Mac.
> 
> 
> I created a network gateway. IP adress is 192.168.1. Port is 32400.
> 
> I imported two devices:
> 
> 
> [*]Plex 9 HTTP (working)[*]XBMC (light)
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried in both devices the pause command. Unfortunatly none of them is working.
> 
> 
> Does anybody have an idea, what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> 
> Cheers Thomas



Try http gateway.


----------



## wickesy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20734621
> 
> 
> When you reopen the commands file have your changes been saved? I'd try running the program used to change the commands file as administrator, to be sure that you can save the changes.



Hi Steve. Yes I've checked the file and the changes are definitely in there.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingsear* /forum/post/20734396
> 
> 
> the server version is 0.5.4, I don´t know if it is possible to update that one. So when I start iPeng with iRule I have version 0.5. And the iPeng app is 1.3.4.
> 
> 
> So I was wondering if all of you using this setup, getting the 0.5 version of iPeng?



How are you starting iPeng with iRule. Can you show us your command?


----------



## kingsear

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/20735271
> 
> 
> How are you starting iPeng with iRule. Can you show us your command?



I start it with a URL command... 


/Johan


----------



## grawsom

I have downloaded this from site, and startet the EventGhost, but cant get any udp package thru...


Does anyone have a guide to set this up on the iPad, i have downloaded a udp test program, and can see the package in GE, so it must be on iPad..


Have downloaded EventGhost MCE, and assigned a button to eg udp.mute, but cant figure out what and to setup the gateway...

Please help...


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wickesy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I installed MCE Controller yesterday but I can't get it to recognise any changes to the MCEControl.commands file. I've removed the line that starts Notepad and replaced it with this line which should start J River Media Center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In iRule Builder I have got a button with the data property jriver\\x0D and I have synced the panel to my iPad which has a network gateway for MCE Controller, the MCE Controller status window shows the iPad connecting and the jriver command coming through but it is not executed. Now here's what has got me scratching my head - if I change the data property to notepad\\x0D and re-sync then MCE Controller receives the command and starts Notepad even though the command is no longer in the MCEControl.commands file!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made sure MCE Controller isn't running when I change the file and I've even re-booted after changing the file but nothing has worked, it's as though MCE Controller is reading the commands from a different folder. I have it installed in the default location (incidentally the installer won't let me install it anywhere else!) and doing a search I have only got the one copy of the MCEControl.commands file so I'm completely stuck.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas please?



It saves as .txt file. You need to show file extensions and remove .txt from your new file.



Alex


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingsear* /forum/post/20735356
> 
> 
> I start it with a URL command... http://xxx.xxx.x.xx:9000/ipeng
> 
> 
> /Johan



OK. You are confused between the plugin at rel .5 and the native app at release 1.3.4


Other than the name and some simalar characteristics, they have nothing to do with each other. The 1.3.4 version is a standalone iOS application that integrates with the SBS.


The .5 version is a SBS plugin and is a web app.
http://penguinlovesmusic.de/ipeng-th...squeezecenter/


----------



## kingsear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/20736923
> 
> 
> OK. You are confused between the plugin at rel .5 and the native app at release 1.3.4
> 
> 
> Other than the name and some simalar characteristics, they have nothing to do with each other. The 1.3.4 version is a standalone iOS application that integrates with the SBS.
> 
> 
> The .5 version is a SBS plugin and is a web app.
> http://penguinlovesmusic.de/ipeng-th...squeezecenter/



Ok, thanx Chris. Is there any later version of the SBS plugin? I don´t like the .5 version at all. Is this the only way to controll squeezebox with iRule?


----------



## riso79

I have managed to start (Latest) Ipeng App for ipad trough Irule!!
























- Create a new panel call it Ipeng

- Create a url link in a page with ipeng://http://

- When entering the page Ipeng will automatic start.


(But the content menu is open when ipeng starts)
*

BUT IT WORKS !!*


When entering the page Ipeng will automatic start.


To return to the irule i have set the ipad in (developer mode) to get the four finger swip to multitask between apps it works ok insted of press home button.


----------



## wickesy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20736653
> 
> 
> It saves as .txt file. You need to show file extensions and remove .txt from your new file.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks for the reply but I've already checked that as well and there is definitely no .txt at the end of the file name.


----------



## kingsear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riso79* /forum/post/20737156
> 
> 
> I have managed to start (Latest) Ipeng App for ipad trough Irule!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Create a new panel call it Ipeng
> 
> - Create a url link in a page with ipeng://http://
> 
> - When entering the page Ipeng will automatic start.
> 
> 
> (But the content menu is open when ipeng starts)
> *
> 
> BUT IT WORKS !!*
> 
> 
> When entering the page Ipeng will automatic start.
> 
> 
> To return to the irule i have set the ipad in (developer mode) to get the four finger swip to multitask between apps it works ok insted of press home button.



Amazing! That one worked om my iPod too.

thanx

/Johan


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelp2005* /forum/post/20733085
> 
> 
> Hi, these codes were learned by my pronto. To get a learned code starting with 0000 do you need to learn global cache codes via the itach?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Michael



No, you do not need the iTach. You can continue to use your Pronto. You'll notice that when you learn the code in the Pronto software, you will always get the 0000 at the beginning. Grab that code at that moment because once you click "ok" to accept, Pronto may change the code, although it will still work properly on a Pronto.

So, the trick is to learn the code and then grab it before you click "OK".


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingsear* /forum/post/20736980
> 
> 
> Ok, thanx Chris. Is there any later version of the SBS plugin? I don´t like the .5 version at all. Is this the only way to controll squeezebox with iRule?



If you search for all my posts you will see a way to do it via iRule.


The real question though is why not use the iTunes version of iPeng. And if you have a Denon AVR I have a plugin that makes the whole experience transparent.

http://code.google.com/p/denonavpcontrol/


----------



## knotMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knotMe* /forum/post/20728626
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Since I found iRule last week, I have been lurking on this forum nonstop, reading pages and pages of your advice, opinion and setups, making me drool with potential! About half way thru page 151, I said to myself that this is it and I have to have it! So I plunked down the $49.99 and started messing up the std GUI with lots of downloaded libraries, getting the feel of builder
> 
> 
> I had been struggling with my 2nd Harmony One (Both cracked screens after a single drop each!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), by putting blank buttons where the visual hole was and only having one button on the screen at a time! i had a Pronto setup in my last theater circa 2001. That was OK , but a pain to program and limited. Now I have an iPad and an Integra DTR-5.9 and I thought that I had everything to test it out in the theater!
> 
> 
> Anyway on to my issue/questions. I have the Integra setup for network based manipulation. I can see it from my iPad and ping it from my Mac. I have the ports and ethernet address, as I see it in the Integra's setup screen. I have it set up in iRule as individual IP and port, as suggested in this thread. I have done what the tutorials show.
> 
> 
> So when I hit Home, it says "Failed to connect to gateways!" How do I debug this thing? Benn stuck here for hours...
> 
> 
> Once I get it connected to the Integra, I need a little bit of theory from you folk, to make sure I have it right in my head, as to how to set it up and what HW I need, how big a bite of work I am signing up for, etc
> 
> 
> So the biggest question Since the Integra is an IP based gateway and has iR Out in the back. Can I use it to push out IR to the rest of it's rack by sending the Integra IP? I hope you say yes, as this will save me from spending the 100$*2 for the Global Cache gateways and instead spend more hundreds by buying two more Integras that are floor model's at my local Theater retail, for less than their price!;-) How do I do this though? I see no example on it, that I can find in the forums (I am only up to page 280, so maybe I just need to keep reading)
> 
> 
> Any help on the connection and theory above would be great!
> 
> 
> If you read this far, maybe you will be willing to answer a few more questions!;-)
> 
> How do I reset the builder to the original simple setup? Kinda made a mess and want to start over
> It seems that the libraries should include collections of connected panels that I could download en-mas, with the links all intact. I don't see this option, what am I missing?
> How are folks setting up a whole house audio? I have a bunch of AppleTVs and Airport Expresses I picked up. I plan to use these to zone Audio into various areas. I also took advantage of the Accurian giveaway a few years ago and thus have a number of small amps with individual power and volume. Each will be fed by either an APExpress or ATV1/2. I plan to have a MacMiniServer feeding these thru Airfoil for Pandora and playlists, etc. If I can I easily control the server thru iRule, I plan on buttons that allow wholeHouse or individual iOS to feed the zone in question. Basically telling the server to tell itunes/airfoil to pipe to all AirPLay capable devices OR to ditch the connection(s) , so individual iOS devices can stream to an individual zones, using their native Airplay (Only one thing can connect at a time, so I need to be able to tell the server to relinquish it's Whole House control) I expect to need to write an applescript/bash script or two to make it work. I also assume I will need to put together some sort of HTTP gateway to run the scripts. The question is does this make sense? Is there an easier way? Anyone have it documented? (I can run wire and put a physical switch in the Accurians with a few audio dist amps I have, if I cannot make this work, but I would rather have it all iRuled)
> GUI Wise... I plan to have a matrix of devices on the left and rooms across the bottom. Each room would have its appropriate logical devices/sources on the left. (Logical sources could be whole house audio, local iOS, Boxee, Mac, Blueray, DVD, etc) Lots of panels, but dead bone easy for the rest of my family to take a remote, go to the room they are in (or want to control) and source it How do others organize a multiRoom setup?
> Any Auto channel/guide web site for DishNetwork, like there is for DirectTV?
> 
> 
> I guess I had a lot more questions than I thought Sorry Any and all feedback would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -KnotMe



I ended up buying the Integras from my dealer and I cannot connect to those either. So it is not the device.


Here it is again in case my long post was well too long!







I have the Integra setup for network based manipulation. I can see it from my iPad and ping it from my Mac and iPad. I have the ports and ethernet address, as I see it in the Integra's setup screen. I have it set up in iRule as individual IP and port, as suggested in this thread. I have done what the tutorials show.


Anyone know how to debug my Integra issue?


Thanks!

-KnotMe


----------



## michaelp2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20737251
> 
> 
> No, you do not need the iTach. You can continue to use your Pronto. You'll notice that when you learn the code in the Pronto software, you will always get the 0000 at the beginning. Grab that code at that moment because once you click "ok" to accept, Pronto may change the code, although it will still work properly on a Pronto.
> 
> So, the trick is to learn the code and then grab it before you click "OK".



Excellent. Thanks, I'm only missing a few codes now, so I'll give this a shot.



fyi, this works with PEP2, but not the older ProntoPro NG software.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moggie* /forum/post/20731118
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems with 'pause' on the HDI Dune HD? All the other Dune codes from the iRule library work fine except for 'pause'. (my original remote works fine). Can somebody send my a working 'pause' IR code..
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Here is the code:

cgi-bin/do?cmd=ir_code&ir_code=E11EBF00


You can also find it under the "Network Codes" for Dune Smart H1 in iRule Builder "User" codes.


I setup my Pause button to also include the code to turn on the light (so that you can see your way to the bathroom or whatever reason why you pause the movie)......


Cheers.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wickesy* /forum/post/20737158
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply but I've already checked that as well and there is definitely no .txt at the end of the file name.



So you have your computer set to show file extensions?


You can check that by opening windows explorer then clicking on Organize on the top left, then clicking on Folders and Search Options from the drop-down menu. Then going to the View tab and un-checking the item called "Hide Extensions for Known File Types"


If you had the item checked and now it is unchecked, go back to the folder where your mcecontroller.commands file is and see if the file extension shows as .txt If it does, rename the file by removing the ".txt" portion.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knotMe* /forum/post/20737542
> 
> 
> I ended up buying the Integras from my dealer and I cannot connect to those either. So it is not the device.
> 
> 
> Here it is again in case my long post was well too long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Integra setup for network based manipulation. I can see it from my iPad and ping it from my Mac and iPad. I have the ports and ethernet address, as I see it in the Integra's setup screen. I have it set up in iRule as individual IP and port, as suggested in this thread. I have done what the tutorials show.
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to debug my Integra issue?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -KnotMe



I have Integra DHC-80.2 and it works flawlessly with iRule over IP control.


Have you gone in the Hardware=>Network menu on your Integra and set Control=Enabled?


Also, in iRule you need to set it up as a Network Gateway with port 60128 and you need to make sure that your IP address is set to static.



Alex


----------



## wickesy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20737861
> 
> 
> So you have your computer set to show file extensions?



Yes I do, it's one of the first settings I change when I start using a new install of Windows.


I've just tried another test - I deleted the commands file in the MCE Controller directory, fired up MCE Controller and it started quite happily, loading 139 commands according to the status window. There's nothing in the Program Data folder and nothing in the AppData folder relating to Kindel systems so where on Earth is it loading these commands from?!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knotMe* /forum/post/20737542
> 
> 
> I ended up buying the Integras from my dealer and I cannot connect to those either. So it is not the device.
> 
> 
> Here it is again in case my long post was well too long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Integra setup for network based manipulation. I can see it from my iPad and ping it from my Mac and iPad. I have the ports and ethernet address, as I see it in the Integra's setup screen. I have it set up in iRule as individual IP and port, as suggested in this thread. I have done what the tutorials show.
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to debug my Integra issue?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -KnotMe



I think you have to enable network control in the Integra's settings. And you should have set up a network connection, not an http connection. Mine works fine to cotrol an Inegra preamp/processor.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wickesy* /forum/post/20738182
> 
> 
> Yes I do, it's one of the first settings I change when I start using a new install of Windows.
> 
> 
> I've just tried another test - I deleted the commands file in the MCE Controller directory, fired up MCE Controller and it started quite happily, loading 139 commands according to the status window. There's nothing in the Program Data folder and nothing in the AppData folder relating to Kindel systems so where on Earth is it loading these commands from?!



I'd search your computer elsewhere for a commands file.


----------



## wickesy

CRACKED IT!! All I need to do is run MCE Controller as Administrator and it reads the right command file. If I just run it normally it still loads that old commands file that is lurking who knows where - I've searched my hard drive and can't find it!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wickesy* /forum/post/20738182
> 
> 
> Yes I do, it's one of the first settings I change when I start using a new install of Windows.
> 
> 
> I've just tried another test - I deleted the commands file in the MCE Controller directory, fired up MCE Controller and it started quite happily, loading 139 commands according to the status window. There's nothing in the Program Data folder and nothing in the AppData folder relating to Kindel systems so where on Earth is it loading these commands from?!




On my PC, the commands file is located in C:\\Program Files\\Kindel...



Alex


----------



## wickesy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20738684
> 
> 
> On my PC, the commands file is located in C:\\Program Files\\Kindel...
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



So is mine, and that's the one it reads if I run as Administrator. I've just found the other one hidden away in

AppData\\Local\\VirtualStore\\Program Files\\Kindel Systems\\MCE Controller


It was the VirtualStore folder that threw me - I had been looking for a Kindel Systems folder directly under Local.


I forgot to say in my last post, thanks to you Alex and to Steve for helping me out.


----------



## bucket23

Knotme, I have an integra as well. Once you have set up the integra and the irule with the IP gateway, you then have to make sure you are using the IP codes for the Integra. I messed around for weeks because I was using the IR or the RS232 codes. I can't remember which ones they were, but I think if you search for codes that are under the "network" in the builder then these should work.


----------



## knotMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20738364
> 
> 
> I think you have to enable network control in the Integra's settings. And you should have set up a network connection, not an http connection. Mine works fine to cotrol an Inegra preamp/processor.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20737879
> 
> 
> I have Integra DHC-80.2 and it works flawlessly with iRule over IP control.
> 
> 
> Have you gone in the Hardware=>Network menu on your Integra and set Control=Enabled?
> 
> 
> Also, in iRule you need to set it up as a Network Gateway with port 60128 and you need to make sure that your IP address is set to static.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex




Steve & Alex,


I did both enable network control and made it a network device... With that port. Was there something special I need to do with my panels? Seems there is a disconnect somewhere as Nothing is happening...


Thanx!

-KnotMe


----------



## knotMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bucket23* /forum/post/20739573
> 
> 
> Knotme, I have an integra as well. Once you have set up the integra and the irule with the IP gateway, you then have to make sure you are using the IP codes for the Integra. I messed around for weeks because I was using the IR or the RS232 codes. I can't remember which ones they were, but I think if you search for codes that are under the "network" in the builder then these should work.



Pretty sure I did that. The Integra device I had only had network codes (I think). But I will double check in a few, when I have the time to play again


Once there, How do I forward commands thru the Network and forwarded thru the IR jacks in the Integra, to the rest of my Stack?


Thanx!

-KnotMe


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knotMe* /forum/post/20741006
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I did that. The Integra device I had only had network codes (I think). But I will double check in a few, when I have the time to play again
> 
> 
> Once there, How do I forward commands thru the Network and forwarded thru the IR jacks in the Integra, to the rest of my Stack?
> 
> 
> Thanx!
> 
> -KnotMe



Be careful with Network Codes because they contain RS232 and IP. You need to look for device called "Integra Pre/Pro TCP ZONE 1 V4"



Alex


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knotMe* /forum/post/20741006
> 
> 
> Once there, How do I forward commands thru the Network and forwarded thru the IR jacks in the Integra, to the rest of my Stack?



Unfortunately, you can't do that.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20730936
> 
> 
> Could you please tell me some more about how you did this and how it works? I want to do the same thing (but with x10 devices) and use Shion as well.
> 
> Thanks!



It works extremely well.


First off you have to set up Shion to control all of your devices. The 2413U can control X-10 devices as well. I'm fairly sure X-10 can't do status requests though.


You have to hook up PHP to AppleScript so the PHP script can talk to Shion. In PHP you use system to call osascript to run the AppleScript.


Add the PHP code to accept variables from iRule and run the appropriate AppleScript Code.


That's it!


One other way that you may like to take a look at is the Apache AppleScript Bridge - http://aaeb.net/


----------



## t_heinrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/20734649
> 
> 
> Try http gateway.



Hi edgemonster,


I tried it, but it didn't work.

I think http gateway is the wrong type because I can't define a port.

For Plex I thought I need Port 32400.


Cheers Thomas


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t_heinrich* /forum/post/20743208
> 
> 
> Hi edgemonster,
> 
> 
> I tried it, but it didn't work.
> 
> I think http gateway is the wrong type because I can't define a port.
> 
> For Plex I thought I need Port 32400.
> 
> 
> Cheers Thomas



Yes, you can define a port. For an http gateway the address should include the port, like this: 192.168.1.253:32400.


And I agree that an http gateway is what is needed.


----------



## NIK640

Hey guys I need some help here. Trying to control my Pioneer 151FD and Directv HR20 with RS232. I have each hooked up to its own iTach WF2SL gateway, on my iPad I've set up just a simple test page for each with just a couple buttons. My iPad connects fine to the gateways because I'm getting a green connection symbol. I've tried all the code options in the iRule and user database but none have worked. I have static IPs assigned to the gateways. I have a Denon 3312ci that I've been able to control with http.


Let me know if you need any more info about my system, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20743176
> 
> 
> It works extremely well.
> 
> 
> First off you have to set up Shion to control all of your devices. The 2413U can control X-10 devices as well. I'm fairly sure X-10 can't do status requests though.
> 
> 
> You have to hook up PHP to AppleScript so the PHP script can talk to Shion. In PHP you use system to call osascript to run the AppleScript.
> 
> 
> Add the PHP code to accept variables from iRule and run the appropriate AppleScript Code.
> 
> 
> That's it!
> 
> 
> One other way that you may like to take a look at is the Apache AppleScript Bridge - http://aaeb.net/



Thanks! I always read about possible security risks, though, because apache has to be running as 'you', so it could possibly be a security hole. What do you think about this? Is it safe enough when used within my own secured network?


----------



## knotMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20742059
> 
> 
> Be careful with Network Codes because they contain RS232 and IP. You need to look for device called "Integra Pre/Pro TCP ZONE 1 V4"
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Excellent! I will try that one in particular. I was thinking I might have tried the wrong device... In fact the other night, I downloaded a whole bunch of Integra/Onkyo devices thinking of trying different ones, I think you saved me some time!


Thanks!

KnotMe


----------



## knotMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20743008
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't do that.



Hi Steve,


Really? Isn't it considered a gateway? I thought that was what a gateway was...


I guess I will need to go look at the ITACHs and figure out how ir blasters work!







I was really hoping to put the three discounted Integras for double duty...


Thanks,

-KnotMe


----------



## t_heinrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20744375
> 
> 
> Yes, you can define a port. For an http gateway the address should include the port, like this: 192.168.1.253:32400.
> 
> 
> And I agree that an http gateway is what is needed.



Hello Steve,


thank you for your support.


I will give it a try tonight.


For the device "Plex 9 HTTP (working)" it seems to be possible, because the network code looks like this:


> Quote:
> system/players/192.168.1.2:32400/playback/pause



But for the device "XBMC (light)" I've got the following type of code:


> Quote:
> xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=SendKey(0xF020)




The second device has much more control items so if it is possible I would prefer the device "XBMC (light)".


Cheers Thomas


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20745637
> 
> 
> Thanks! I always read about possible security risks, though, because apache has to be running as 'you', so it could possibly be a security hole. What do you think about this? Is it safe enough when used within my own secured network?



Basically, yes. Inside your own network which has its own security set up is about as secure as you can get. Issues can arise if you open up your router for outside access. In this case I would set up a VPN connection using the router.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knotMe* /forum/post/20745799
> 
> 
> Hi Steve,
> 
> 
> Really? Isn't it considered a gateway? I thought that was what a gateway was...
> 
> 
> I guess I will need to go look at the ITACHs and figure out how ir blasters work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping to put the three discounted Integras for double duty...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -KnotMe



I gleaned from what you asked that you wanted to send an IP command to the Integra and have the Integra propagate the command over IR?


You can't do that. There is no correlation between IP commands and IR commands. There is no AVR available that can do that and I'm sure there never will be.


The AVR has a specific set of commands that it understands. If it receives a command it doesn't understand it either ignores it or gives an error. For what you want to do the AVR would have to have a specific command (Like SendIRCode) ; It would need to know which IR code to send; Which Manufactures code that is; And the model number. It would then need to keep a lookup table available with all manufacturers and models and key codes so it could look up the one to send. There are code databases available but each manufacturer would have to license it and then write the code to implement it as well as increase the embedded processor speed and memory. All this does is increase the cost and complexity of the AVR. That is why I am sure it won't happen.


There may be an opportunity here for you to create a separate component to do just that but the iTach's are readily available so it may not be worth the development cost for the amount of return.


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t_heinrich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Steve,
> 
> 
> thank you for your support.
> 
> 
> I will give it a try tonight.
> 
> 
> For the device "Plex 9 HTTP (working)" it seems to be possible, because the network code looks like this:
> 
> 
> But for the device "XBMC (light)" I've got the following type of code:
> 
> 
> The second device has much more control items so if it is possible I would prefer the device "XBMC (light)".
> 
> 
> Cheers Thomas



Keep in mind that plex is moving toward the plex 9 and the xmbc is around but not all functions work. You will also have to edit the http commands in plex 9 to reflect the ip adress of your plex box. I use the xbmc (light) at port 3000. I need to edit my panels to the new plex9, but the edited xbmc still works as of version .0.9.3.3. You still have the links I pm'd you back in December?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t_heinrich* /forum/post/20746055
> 
> 
> Hello Steve,
> 
> 
> thank you for your support.
> 
> 
> I will give it a try tonight.
> 
> 
> For the device "Plex 9 HTTP (working)" it seems to be possible, because the network code looks like this:
> 
> 
> But for the device "XBMC (light)" I've got the following type of code:
> 
> 
> 
> The second device has much more control items so if it is possible I would prefer the device "XBMC (light)".
> 
> 
> Cheers Thomas



I don't know whether XBMC Lite works with Plex. The Plex codes look odd to me, since they include stuff (such as the IP address) that should be in the gateway, not the data field. If they are properly in the data field, they have to be changed to match your actual IP address.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NIK640* /forum/post/20745357
> 
> 
> Hey guys I need some help here. Trying to control my Pioneer 151FD and Directv HR20 with RS232. I have each hooked up to its own iTach WF2SL gateway, on my iPad I've set up just a simple test page for each with just a couple buttons. My iPad connects fine to the gateways because I'm getting a green connection symbol. I've tried all the code options in the iRule and user database but none have worked. I have static IPs assigned to the gateways. I have a Denon 3312ci that I've been able to control with http.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need any more info about my system, any help would be greatly appreciated.




Your HR20 is HTTP controllable so you do not need RS232 unless you are concerned that IP control is getting taken away, which I am not too particularly concerned of them doing that. Your Pioneer shows green light because you have connected to the iTach successfully however your cable may not be correct. Look at Vendor=Pioneer, Type=TV device name is "Pioneer Flat TV Plasma TCP Kuro" and add \\x02 at the beginning and \\x03 at the end of the command that's already there.



Alex


----------



## prof yaffle

I'm planning the iRule control of my kit and have a question re serial control. I have several items I want to control via RS232. I know I can do this with a bunch of Global Cache IP2SL boxes; this will get expensive. Reading this thread I understand another option is to use a Digi PortServer (prob 8 ports). Are there any differences in using a PortServer vs multiple iTach units? Some questions I had:


- can I address each port on the PortServer independently such that a 8 port unit will function like 8 iTachs?

- is 2-way feedback available via the PortServer for each port (ready for when iRule implements)?

- is there any difference controlling a unit via a RS232/DB9 to RJ45 cable (with the Portserver) vs the RS232/DB9 dbl-ended cable (used with iTach)? [I presume not]


Appreciate any advice.


Thanks

Simon


----------



## NIK640

So with my HR20 I should just be able to enter its IP address into iRule the same way I did my Denon, also I'm planning on upgrading to the HR 24 soon cause I can't stand how slow the HR20 responds. Is the HR24 also IP controllable? I'll try the plasma codes and see what happens. I was actually wondering if it might be my cable, I'm not sure if its straight thru or not which I think is what the Pioneer wants, correct?


Thanks for the help Alex, I'll let you know how it works.


Nick


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prof yaffle* /forum/post/20747044
> 
> 
> I'm planning the iRule control of my kit and have a question re serial control. I have several items I want to control via RS232. I know I can do this with a bunch of Global Cache IP2SL boxes; this will get expensive. Reading this thread I understand another option is to use a Digi PortServer (prob 8 ports). Are there any differences in using a PortServer vs multiple iTach units? Some questions I had:
> 
> 
> - can I address each port on the PortServer independently such that a 8 port unit will function like 8 iTachs?
> 
> - is 2-way feedback available via the PortServer for each port (ready for when iRule implements)?
> 
> - is there any difference controlling a unit via a RS232/DB9 to RJ45 cable (with the Portserver) vs the RS232/DB9 dbl-ended cable (used with iTach)? [I presume not]
> 
> 
> Appreciate any advice.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Simon



Basically...

- Yes

- Yes

- No


----------



## prof yaffle

Thanks Steve... One other question I forgot - can multiple devices communicate with a PortServer simultaneously (e.g 2 iPads) in the same way they can with GC iTachs?


Thanks


----------



## shamelessbill

Hello all,

I think it's time for Irule to get their own forum as opposed to the 1 long thread system.

With that being said i have a wifi2ir and i love it.

My only problem so far is figuring out if i can actually control X10 deices direct or if i have to go through multiple softwares. I just purchased a IR2X10 module that should do the trick if someone has already learned and uploaded the X10 IR codes.


I also have a Prima 50" plasma with no codes in the data base I can't turn the damn thing off/on. Can the WIFI2IR learn codes or can someone upload the codes please?


Other than the above it's pretty awesome, my wife and kids can all control the equipment and it's customizable!


Bill


----------



## grawsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grawsom* /forum/post/20735574
> 
> 
> I have downloaded this from site, and startet the EventGhost, but cant get any udp package thru...
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a guide to set this up on the iPad, i have downloaded a udp test program, and can see the package in GE, so it must be on iPad..
> 
> 
> Have downloaded EventGhost MCE, and assigned a button to eg udp.mute, but cant figure out what and to setup the gateway...
> 
> Please help...



I just wanted to make this feedback if any have the same problem...


Contacted support (I ses some complain about this, I say they work fast ...Thanks), and found out that there was a tutorial for this, but is was not on the websites lists off tutorials.. in later post - can't put url's because I have not made enough posts..


Only problem was I had to set 255 last in my gateway...










So now it running, and have connected it with EventGhost/RS232 to my Samsung TV..


Now i just have to wait for my iTach, so i can control my other devices with IR..


Philips Soundbar, and Yousee SetopBox (Danish Cable TV)..


Just info for other danish people - have contacted yousee and there are not at the moment any other way to control the box than IR, maybe in a future software release - we can still hope...


- Ivan


----------



## grawsom

I have been seking and looking, but crist there are many posts here...


When will we see version 2, are there been any dates about this


----------



## grawsom

 http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials...t-control.html 


Hope it works now


----------



## knotMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20746113
> 
> 
> I gleaned from what you asked that you wanted to send an IP command to the Integra and have the Integra propagate the command over IR?
> 
> 
> You can't do that. There is no correlation between IP commands and IR commands. There is no AVR available that can do that and I'm sure there never will be.
> 
> 
> The AVR has a specific set of commands that it understands. If it receives a command it doesn't understand it either ignores it or gives an error. For what you want to do the AVR would have to have a specific command (Like SendIRCode) ; It would need to know which IR code to send; Which Manufactures code that is; And the model number. It would then need to keep a lookup table available with all manufacturers and models and key codes so it could look up the one to send. There are code databases available but each manufacturer would have to license it and then write the code to implement it as well as increase the embedded processor speed and memory. All this does is increase the cost and complexity of the AVR. That is why I am sure it won't happen.
> 
> 
> There may be an opportunity here for you to create a separate component to do just that but the iTach's are readily available so it may not be worth the development cost for the amount of return.




Yes that is exactly what I was thinking. I hoped there was such a command and that iRule builder would allow you to drop two devices and a command on a button and that would insert the right code into the SendIRCode code. Since this is basically what the iTAchs seem to do, I thought it was in the definition of a gateway


I guess a few iTachs are in my future, as I don't have the time nor the inclination.


You have been very helpful! I wonder if you could ponder some of my other questions in my original post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post20737542 


Thanks!

-KnotMe


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NIK640* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So with my HR20 I should just be able to enter its IP address into iRule the same way I did my Denon, also I'm planning on upgrading to the HR 24 soon cause I can't stand how slow the HR20 responds. Is the HR24 also IP controllable? I'll try the plasma codes and see what happens. I was actually wondering if it might be my cable, I'm not sure if its straight thru or not which I think is what the Pioneer wants, correct?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help Alex, I'll let you know how it works.
> 
> 
> Nick



Anything HR20/H21 and newer is ip controllable.

Your HR20 needs to be set up as HTTP gateway in IRule app. xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:8080 is the format where Xs will be replaced by the up address. You need to make that ip static. Also you need to go in to the Whole-Home settings of the hr20 and set External Access menu all 3 items to Allow.


Not certain about the cable. Google is a good start for that.



Alex


----------



## hengenl

I have been testing Commandfusion for a while now, and I must admit I'm blown away. I started with a Globalcache Gc 100-6 and have been using irule until now. Irule is still very easy to program and to use, but it is limited in functions. This is what Commandfusion is all about, full control. You can do what you want, particulary while using 2 way communication there are no limits.

Off course iruleathome has a different approach to CF, while using a server and no software which you can download. Furthermore, the learning curve of CF is much higher, but the results speak for themselves. Still irule rules if you want to program your system in a short time, but leaks futures like 2 way-com... Iruleathome needs the 2.0 version in order to survive against competition like CF. Nevertheless, irule is still a remarkable program!!


----------



## t_heinrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/20746344
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that plex is moving toward the plex 9 and the xmbc is around but not all functions work. You will also have to edit the http commands in plex 9 to reflect the ip adress of your plex box. I use the xbmc (light) at port 3000. I need to edit my panels to the new plex9, but the edited xbmc still works as of version .0.9.3.3. You still have the links I pm'd you back in December?



Puh,


I'm a little bit confused.

I try to explain my current situation:


I control my MacMini with an iTach unit and RemoteBuddy. So I simulate the classic AppleRemote with IR codes with the iTach unit.

When I readed that I can control Plex 9 (latest version) via Lan I thought this is a good alternative.


If I understood you correctly, you use the device "xbmc (light)" on port 3000? But where do you define this port, because the http gateway doesn't have this option.


Cheers Thomas


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t_heinrich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Puh,
> 
> 
> I'm a little bit confused.
> 
> I try to explain my current situation:
> 
> 
> I control my MacMini with an iTach unit and RemoteBuddy. So I simulate the classic AppleRemote with IR codes with the iTach unit.
> 
> When I readed that I can control Plex 9 (latest version) via Lan I thought this is a good alternative.
> 
> 
> If I understood you correctly, you use the device "xbmc (light)" on port 3000? But where do you define this port, because the http gateway doesn't have this option.
> 
> 
> Cheers Thomas



The port is defined when you use the ":" after the ip address of your mac mini. So when you enter the ip it should look something like "192.168.2.1:3000" using your ip of your mac mini of course. Make sure the mini has static ip (fixed ip) it will save you hassles down the road.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t_heinrich* /forum/post/20750318
> 
> 
> Puh,
> 
> 
> I'm a little bit confused.
> 
> I try to explain my current situation:
> 
> 
> I control my MacMini with an iTach unit and RemoteBuddy. So I simulate the classic AppleRemote with IR codes with the iTach unit.
> 
> When I readed that I can control Plex 9 (latest version) via Lan I thought this is a good alternative.
> 
> 
> If I understood you correctly, you use the device "xbmc (light)" on port 3000? But where do you define this port, because the http gateway doesn't have this option.
> 
> 
> Cheers Thomas



Once again, in an http gateway you include the port in the IP address, as in:

192.168.1.253:8080


In this example 8080 is the port.


----------



## William

Please, Need Help Controlling/Connecting to my HTPC to iRule.


Here are the steps I took (on my iPad):


In iRule Panels/Gateways/Edit/Network:Add new gateway


Network

Devices: MCE Controller V


Gateway Configuration

Name: HTPC

IPv4 Address: 10.0.1.xx

Port: 5150


Wake-on-LAN

Enable WOL (tried on and off)


Save


When I switch to the HTPC Panels it tries to connect (it takes about 15 seconds) the lower right corner Connect Light is red. It then changes to yellow. If I try a Command the lower left Transmit light is red and no Commands work. All my devices connected to my GC-100 (serial & IR) work fine and get green lights.


What am I missing? Is there another port I should try or use? Do I need to open any ports (I tried to open 5150 but same results) on my router. I have an Apple Airport Extreme and doing my iRule Builder programing on a Mac. My HTPC is of course a Windows 7 Premium. Do I need to configure anything on my PC? I do have it Password protected. Could this be a problem?


For what it's worth I have no trouble connecting to my HTPC from my Mac (and vice versa) plus my iPad/iPhone (using VNC App Desktop Connect) and unRAID server (rip all my media to it).


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20751372
> 
> 
> Please, Need Help Controlling/Connecting to my HTPC to iRule.
> 
> 
> Here are the steps I took (on my iPad):
> 
> 
> In iRule Panels/Gateways/Edit/Network:Add new gateway
> 
> 
> Network
> 
> Devices: MCE Controller V
> 
> 
> Gateway Configuration
> 
> Name: HTPC
> 
> IPv4 Address: 10.0.1.xx
> 
> Port: 5150
> 
> 
> Wake-on-LAN
> 
> Enable WOL (tried on and off)
> 
> 
> Save
> 
> 
> When I switch to the HTPC Panels it tries to connect (it takes about 15 seconds) the lower right corner Connect Light is red. It then changes to yellow. If I try a Command the lower left Transmit light is red and no Commands work. All my devices connected to my GC-100 (serial & IR) work fine and get green lights.
> 
> 
> What am I missing? Is there another port I should try or use? Do I need to open any ports (I tried to open 5150 but same results) on my router. I have an Apple Airport Extreme and doing my iRule Builder programing on a Mac. My HTPC is of course a Windows 7 Premium. Do I need to configure anything on my PC? I do have it Password protected. Could this be a problem?
> 
> 
> For what it's worth I have no trouble connecting to my HTPC from my Mac (and vice versa) plus my iPad/iPhone (using VNC App Desktop Connect) and unRAID server (rip all my media to it).



William,


#1. Is your HTPC IP static?

#2. Try opening up a web browser and in the address bar put in your HTPC's IP address with 5150 port number. xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:5150/mcestart



Alex


----------



## osupike99

Hi all,


For all who have been patiently and impatiently asking/complaining as to when 2.0 version supposed to come out.


IT WAS SUBMITTED TO APPLE FOR REVIEW TODAY.



Alex


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20751557
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> For all who have been patiently and impatiently asking/complaining as to when 2.0 version supposed to come out.
> 
> 
> IT WAS SUBMITTED TO APPLE FOR REVIEW TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



that's cool Alex. do u know what state it's at? meaning what features are ready to go? any modules for certain components yet like maybe itunes or other media players so they can be built right in?


jim


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> For all who have been patiently and impatiently asking/complaining as to when 2.0 version supposed to come out.
> 
> 
> IT WAS SUBMITTED TO APPLE FOR REVIEW TODAY.
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanx for the update.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20751547
> 
> 
> William,
> 
> 
> #1. Is your HTPC IP static?
> 
> #2. Try opening up a web browser and in the address bar put in your HTPC's IP address with 5150 port number. xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:5150/mcestart
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks for the help Alex,

1) My IP address is static and I even rechecked using ipconfig command (see below)

2) When I try this it doesn't open (tried 10.0.1.xxx, 10.0.1.xxx:5150 and 10.0.1.xxx:5150/mcestart) so there is some other problem.


I use a VCN program on my Mac called CoRD and it opens my desktop using the address 10.0.1.xxx without a problem (looking at it right now and checked my IP address using it). Also using my iPad/ ​ Connect[/URL] I have no problem connecting to it. It does use port :3389 for what that is worth.


----------



## grawsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20752146
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help Alex,
> 
> 1) My IP address is static and I even rechecked using ipconfig command (see below)
> 
> 2) When I try this it doesn't open (tried 10.0.1.xxx, 10.0.1.xxx:5150 and 10.0.1.xxx:5150/mcestart) so there is some other problem.
> 
> 
> I use a VCN program on my Mac called CoRD and it opens my desktop using the address 10.0.1.xxx without a problem (looking at it right now and checked my IP address using it). Also using my iPad/ ​ Connect[/URL] I have no problem connecting to it. It does use port :3389 for what that is worth.



Question - do you have mce controller running http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/mce-control.html 


Edit: I was playing with XBMC light, and used that with succes btw. There is a MCE V2


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grawsom* /forum/post/20752204
> 
> 
> Question - do you have mce controller running http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/mce-control.html
> 
> 
> Edit: I was playing with XBMC light, and used that with succes btw. There is a MCE V2



No, I didn't see this. I have now downloaded but there is NO installer file named MCEController 1.x.x Setup.EXE in the folder to run (I even downloaded on my Mac to cheek and it's nowhere to be found or any installer file that I see) even thought it is listed in the instructions. How do I install it? Also this is an OLD program. Is there a newer version?


What is XBMC light and MAC V2?

*EDIT: I found XBMC and iRule device XBMC (light).* Is this better and do I want to delete the device MCE Controller V2? Reassign the Commands from XBMC (light). Download and install XBMC from their site?


If so are there any special instructions (for dummies) that would help me get through the process?


Aso I don't see any letter (keyboard) keys in XBMC (light). Is there a way to assign the keys. They are in MAC Controller V2.


----------



## William

Here is the problem with the MCE download installer.


1st is the picture of the download site according to the iRule instructions.

2ed is a picture of the site after clicking the link in iRule. Notice in the top right it say the file can't be found. It seems that it is finding a download package of they files (I think) but without the installer. Any ideas on where and how to get the complete installer/file package?






















*EDIT: Found it. iRule needs to update their link to here .*


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20752802
> 
> 
> Here is the problem with the MCE download installer.
> 
> 
> 1st is the picture of the download site according to the iRule instructions.
> 
> 2ed is a picture of the site after clicking the link in iRule. Notice in the top right it say the file can't be found. It seems that it is finding a download package of they files (I think) but without the installer. Any ideas on where and how to get the complete installer/file package?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Found it. iRule needs to update their link to here .*



MCE Controller links on the iruleathome.com website should be fixed now.



Alex


----------



## alazaro

Sharing (uploaded) following devices:

Panasonic 2011 Plasma TV controls with IPTV (Netflix/Amazon,etc)

MCE Controller for iTunes

MCE Controller for XBMC


iTunes control is with the use of iTunesControl (freeware). Not all of the features I want is in iTunesControl so I have to resort to some windows hotkeys. You can play iTunes with or without TV/display. Song/Album selection is thru normal full screen cover flow carousel.


Instructions are attached. You will need a new MCEControl.commands posted in dl.dropbox.com/u/6867610/MCEControl.commands 


I will remove the file after some time, so if you are interested get it.


The XMBC commands are also included. You do not need to enable network control in XBMC. Change file location in MCEControl.commands.


Enjoy!


----------



## alazaro

Looks like my instructions for MCE Control of iTunes was not attached. Go to this url to get it

dl.dropbox.com/u/6867610/Simple%20Control%20of%20iTunes%20inside%20iRule.pdf


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alazaro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sharing (uploaded) following devices:
> 
> Panasonic 2011 Plasma TV controls with IPTV (Netflix/Amazon,etc)
> 
> MCE Controller for iTunes
> 
> MCE Controller for XBMC
> 
> 
> iTunes control is with the use of iTunesControl (freeware). Not all of the features I want is in iTunesControl so I have to resort to some windows hotkeys. You can play iTunes with or without TV/display. Song/Album selection is thru normal full screen cover flow carousel.
> 
> 
> Instructions are attached. You will need a new MCEControl.commands posted in dl.dropbox.com/u/6867610/MCEControl.commands
> 
> 
> I will remove the file after some time, so if you are interested get it.
> 
> 
> The XMBC commands are also included. You do not need to enable network control in XBMC. Change file location in MCEControl.commands.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Very interesting alazaro.


----------



## grawsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20752517
> 
> 
> No, I didn't see this. I have now downloaded but there is NO installer file named MCEController 1.x.x Setup.EXE in the folder to run (I even downloaded on my Mac to cheek and it's nowhere to be found or any installer file that I see) even thought it is listed in the instructions. How do I install it? Also this is an OLD program. Is there a newer version?
> 
> 
> What is XBMC light and MAC V2?
> 
> *EDIT: I found XBMC and iRule device XBMC (light).* Is this better and do I want to delete the device MCE Controller V2? Reassign the Commands from XBMC (light). Download and install XBMC from their site?
> 
> 
> If so are there any special instructions (for dummies) that would help me get through the process?
> 
> 
> Aso I don't see any letter (keyboard) keys in XBMC (light). Is there a way to assign the keys. They are in MAC Controller V2.



I don't know what you are using, but I had XBMC running on a PC.. and I was using XBMC light for controlling it - the auther to XBMC light have just made the most used command - therefor "light" I beleive that you can add commands you are missing...

MCE Controller did I only use for starting XBMC from windows and edited the command file for MCE to to start xbmc - found another post here ragarding that..


----------



## grawsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20752517
> 
> 
> Aso I don't see any letter (keyboard) keys in XBMC (light). Is there a way to assign the keys. They are in MAC Controller V2.



I believe you can do it like this - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post20722847 


@alazaro

Thank's for the setup and guide - very nice info...


----------



## t_heinrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/20750773
> 
> 
> The port is defined when you use the ":" after the ip address of your mac mini. So when you enter the ip it should look something like "192.168.2.1:3000" using your ip of your mac mini of course. Make sure the mini has static ip (fixed ip) it will save you hassles down the road.



It works!!!














Thank you so much!!!


I was just wondering why there is a gateway "network" where you have an extra field for Port and another gateway "http" where you define the Port in the IP field.

So I don't understand the difference between these two gateways, because I still need the "network" gateway to include WOL which I want to use.


But Plex now works for me!!!

Perhaps we create a new device "Plex9" with the commands which come from the device "xbmc (light)".


Thanks again for your support, you made my day 

















Thomas


----------



## William

I still can't get iRule (or connect at 10.1.0.xxx:5150/mcestart). It looks like it should be working. What else do I need to do (or can do) to get it to connect?


----------



## grawsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20754290
> 
> 
> I still can't get iRule (or connect at 10.1.0.xxx:5150/mcestart). It looks like it should be working. What else do I need to do (or can do) to get it to connect?



Are MCE controller running??

Right click and select "view status" a window should pop up..

In iRule make new gateway under network, put your IP and the port in, rember to save - now select MCE Controller for that gateway - save..

If you have not assigned a button to a funktion witth MCE Controller do it now..

Sync your irule - start panels and select the one where you have assigned the button - you could see "connecting to gateways" and then you see this in status window..


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grawsom* /forum/post/20754820
> 
> 
> Are MCE controller running??
> 
> Right click and select "view status" a window should pop up..
> 
> In iRule make new gateway under network, put your IP and the port in, rember to save - now select MCE Controller for that gateway - save..
> 
> If you have not assigned a button to a funktion witth MCE Controller do it now..
> 
> Sync your irule - start panels and select the one where you have assigned the button - you could see "connecting to gateways" and then you see this in status window..



When I hover the mouse post over the Tray icon it says "Listening on port 5150". Here is a pic of my status window.


From an earlier post here is a list of what I'v done which seems to cover all you are saying.


> Quote:
> Here are the steps I took (on my iPad):
> 
> 
> In iRule Panels/Gateways/Edit/Network:Add new gateway
> 
> 
> Network
> 
> Devices: MCE Controller V
> 
> 
> Gateway Configuration
> 
> Name: HTPC
> 
> IPv4 Address: 10.0.1.xx
> 
> Port: 5150
> 
> 
> Wake-on-LAN
> 
> Enable WOL (tried on and off)
> 
> 
> Save


----------



## grawsom

@William

Have you assigned any buttons from the MCE Controller in ibuilder??

You could see " client connected" in window...


BTW. What mediacenter are you using?


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grawsom* /forum/post/20755057
> 
> 
> @William
> 
> Have you assigned any buttons from the MCE Controller in ibuilder??
> 
> You could see " client connected" in window...
> 
> 
> BTW. What mediacenter are you using?



Yes, I have assigned lots of Commands (1,2,3..,up,down,right,...,play,stop,...a,b...z for instance) using the iRule device MCE Controller V2 and don't see "client connected" in window (Window on my PC or iPad?). I have Windows 7 Premium and use the Media Center that came with it (are there others and should I be using a different one?).


----------



## Nosoforos

If apparently the v2 version has been submitted to the AppStore, why can't we read something about it here? An update in this thread or on the website would be nice, just to know what's coming. I'm hoping all this radio silence was because of the time and effort it took to build v2. Because when I checked the beginning of this thread again, I noticed the strong interaction between users and the developer, which was great. I really hope the future will bring new features, but also bring more communication from the developers.


----------



## grawsom

@William


Aperently you have problem with connecting to that pc...


Could you make a screendump on your ipad, off your gateway configuration and attach it here..


I think it a small thing that we have overlooked...


things to dobblecheck.

Ip in gateway is the same as your windows 7 premium machine

Try to disable firewall totaly, or maybe your router that blocks for the connection.


I did connect from safari browser on ip with http://192.168.0.20:5150 and got this in my window on the windows PC that i want to connect to...(MCE Controller)


----------



## knotMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20742059
> 
> 
> Be careful with Network Codes because they contain RS232 and IP. You need to look for device called "Integra Pre/Pro TCP ZONE 1 V4"
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



YES!!! Thanks Alex! I can now start to make some progress!


-KnotMe


----------



## cheezit73

Digiport help (Zellerman, Flying cheese, Oisupeke!!! etc....)


Can those of you with a Digiport please help me out with the setup??? I just bought a TS 16. I have upgraded it to the newest firmware and have assigned it a static ip on my network. I can connect to it as a gateway in irule however when I send commands they do not appear to go through.. I have enabled logging and do not see anything in the port logs...when I send a command the activity light flashes on the digi...I assume the setting of TCP as a server is correct... not client?? I see references to prior posts that say there is setup info, but I can not find those.


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20757875
> 
> 
> Digiport help (Zellerman, Flying cheese, Oisupeke!!! etc....)
> 
> 
> Can those of you with a Digiport please help me out with the setup??? I just bought a TS 16. I have upgraded it to the newest firmware and have assigned it a static ip on my network. I can connect to it as a gateway in irule however when I send commands they do not appear to go through.. I have enabled logging and do not see anything in the port logs...when I send a command the activity light flashes on the digi...I assume the setting of TCP as a server is correct... not client?? I see references to prior posts that say there is setup info, but I can not find those.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Try using your pc to send the commands to the portserver. This will eliminate irule. Then we can start to debug your setup.


What is the digi connected to? What are the settings on that port?


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digiport help (Zellerman, Flying cheese, Oisupeke!!! etc....)
> 
> 
> Can those of you with a Digiport please help me out with the setup??? I just bought a TS 16. I have upgraded it to the newest firmware and have assigned it a static ip on my network. I can connect to it as a gateway in irule however when I send commands they do not appear to go through.. I have enabled logging and do not see anything in the port logs...when I send a command the activity light flashes on the digi...I assume the setting of TCP as a server is correct... not client?? I see references to prior posts that say there is setup info, but I can not find those.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I see that you say the log shows no record of activity, have you properly assigned ports, I believe there's two different ways to determine the port numbers, you can check the digi manuals for more about that, but in my case my port numbers are the number on my digi + 2100 (ie: port 5 is 2105) and despite what the log says, what about your wiring? Are you sure it's correct? Remember there's two cables, essentially a straight through, and a crossover (I believe one's called a null modem, though not sure which) anyway obviously this needs to be correct, check your pinout, and just for the heck of it try the other to see if anything changes (I don't think anything should get hurt, but won't swear to it) also you've gotta be sure the settings are correct, ie: baud rate, parity etc.


Unfortunately that's about all I can offer, other than maybe suggesting you try connecting directly with a pc and a simple testing software to at least verify that your command codes are correct. Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Emerlin

My first post in the thread - while I am an iRule novice I have programmed a fair amount of control systems.


My comment would be - you have a produce here the could "rule them all" with the ability create variables and perform if/then logic decisions making.


Not necessarily from a toggle code standpoint but from a system control standpoint. There are many many example of when I have used these to create a better control experience, but here are a few scenarios that come to mind.


1. toggle codes - obvious, primarily applies to legacy gear


2. power state tracking - this is would allow you speed up macro execution by not having to send power commands to devices that are already on. For example, in a basement where you have four different TVs that need to power on and switch inputs. You must delay the codes long enough for the system to power on and jump to an discrete input. If the system were already on - you could use a variable to know that - then you could fire a shorter command just changing the input and providing someone with a better experience.


3. Options and settings of devices. I have not gotten far enough in to irule to know if this can be handled in a different way but.... there are times you want control of a device, but do not necessary want to go to the home page and rerun a macro to change what you are doing. For example - if you are watching a DVD and want to change surround modes. To accomplish this with many control systems you need to leave the DVD page to do this, often times change state in the system to do so, then go back to the DVD controls again. Changing 3D options for displays is another good one, if you are watching a DVD and want to turn on 3D on a Sony television you need access to the TV commands and it's directional pad not sure if you have room for all those buttons on the DVD page, but if you added surround modes and 3D control it would be very cluttered. Last example - someone is watching Direct TV with its respective control page - then they want to use the widgets on a Sony TV, or Samsung app, whatever, all these TVs are laden with them. On a Sony TV it takes something like 13 buttons to control these functions on the TV, switching between the DTV will take you away from what you are watching to control the TV - then you have to switch back to Direct TV.


To summarize - I guess I am saying sometimes you would want to fire that macro from the home page and change the system state, and sometimes you would just want to control a device and not change inputs, etc... Sorry if that was long winded and I hope it makes sense. Perhaps there is an easy way to do this in irule already and I just do not know it.


I think this program is a game changer already - but variable capability would take it to the next level.


----------



## cheezit73

Zellerman, project x


Ok some more info...


The digi is connected to a net gear and assigned a reserved address via dhcp 192.168.2.16

I have configured the digi serial ports 1, 2, 3, and 16 testing this out... They are set up as tcp for the type.

in irule I have setup a network gateway called digi1 with the above address and port 2101, digi2 2102 etc....

On the digiport all the lights light up on the front except for col...on irule it connects to the gateway, when I send a command I get green arrows on irule and the activity light on the digi flashes.


For my tests I am using the rs232 commands (network) for my pioneer avr, I built a crossover cable referencing the pinouts on the digi using tx, rx, and grnd. After getting no response I disconnected the avr from the digi and have just been sending commands to see if they show in the log...I assume I dont actually have to have the device connected for the digi to receive the commands and show in the logs.


I pulled out my old xp laptop so I can try hyper terminal to the digi....don't really now how to use that, I assume with the real port software and configure the test port as real port or can I hyper terminal to the dhcp address and port?



Thanks again!


----------



## Tarrega

Great comments, Emerlin.


Presuming there was the "variable" capability you suggest, don't you need feedback to know what state each device is in? And most of those "legacy" devices that have toggle codes would not have the feedback mechanism. Without this, and as long as you only have one device in each macro with a toggle code,you can simple run the entire macro again to get all devices to the appropriate state if the the device with the toggle command is out sync with the intent of the macro.


iRule has enabled me to put all of my equipment put of sight in my basement and I only have one command out of twelve devices that is a toggle command. This device is also IR controlled so occasionally the command needs to be repeated as the success rate isn't 100%.

So when running the macro that utilizes this command all I have to do to repeat the macro. Sure, it takes a couple of seconds more but it prevents me from having to run to the equipment room to get everything set to the right state or to another page to execute discrete commands.


So, if iRule had the variable capability you suggested and if all commands don't always execute perfectly, how would you sync the iRule software with the state if the equipment? Does anyone have any novel ways of handling toggle commands?


While Emerlin is suggesting new functions as we all anxiously await release 2, I'll throw in one of my own...


How about timer functions? There are certain times during most every day where I'm doing the same thing, like listening to the weather when I wake up or watching the local news as I got to sleep. Or at midnight, a timer macro would run to send the power off command to all the controlled devices. It would be nice if certain button macros would be executed at specified times.


Comments?


----------



## knotMe

So I finally got one of the Integras to turn on and off and do a few more simple things. I then started to put together some panels. After a sync, ALL my panels show blank on the iPad!







It is fine in the builder and I do not see an errors or popups saying I did something wrong. I eliminated a panel and the panels menu changed on sync. I eliminated all the new stuff I did and still nothing!


Integra gateway seems to be connecting...


Anyone see this before? Anyway to reset everything to start over?


Thanks in Advance!

-KnotMe


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knotMe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I finally got one of the Integras to turn on and off and do a few more simple things. I then started to put together some panels. After a sync, ALL my panels show blank on the iPad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fine in the builder and I do not see an errors or popups saying I did something wrong. I eliminated a panel and the panels menu changed on sync. I eliminated all the new stuff I did and still nothing!
> 
> 
> Integra gateway seems to be connecting...
> 
> 
> Anyone see this before? Anyway to reset everything to start over?
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> -KnotMe



Have you tried turning your iPad to landscape?


Alex


----------



## cheezit73

Continuing my digiport troubles I have some updates....


I made a loopback plug and was able to use hyperterminal and real port to connect to port 3 on my digi and send some commands...these commands showed in the logs!


Before I made the loopback, hyper terminal would not allow me to type anything..


So obviously the equipment must be properly connected to the port...


Here is my question, on the digi pinouts there are two grounds, cgnd and sgnd, which one should I use?


When I made the crossover cable for my avr I used txd, rxd, and cgnd and set baud parity etc per pioneers instructions. Should I have used sgnd instead?


I am now pretty sure I just need to get my cable wiring correct.


Any other thoughts are appreciated


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grawsom* /forum/post/20756219
> 
> 
> ...or maybe your router that blocks for the connection....



It must be my router blocking it. I have tried everything else. I thought a router only blocked ports to the outside Internet. So how do I open up port 5150 on an Airport Extreme? I know this is not right but I was experimenting to see if I could get it. Could someone please tell me what values go in each setting box?


My HTPC is 10.1.0.8.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It must be my router blocking it. I have tried everything else. I thought a router only blocked ports to the outside Internet. So how do I open up port 5150 on an Airport Extreme? I know this is not right but I was experimenting to see if I could get it. Could someone please tell me what values go in each setting box?
> 
> 
> My HTPC is 10.1.0.8.



You can change the port in MCE Controller, if that would help.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20759878
> 
> 
> You can change the port in MCE Controller, if that would help.



I tried changing the port to number 5159 in MCE Controller, iPad, and Safari access (10.0.1.8:5159/mcestart) with same non results. Should I try another port number? I also tried turning the Windows Firewall off too. I just pulled 5159 out of the air. My AirPort Extreme router has nothing to do with internal port blocking then (only external)?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I tried changing the port to number 5159 in MCE Controller, iPad, and Safari access (10.0.1.8:5159/mcestart) with same non results. Should I try another port number? I also tried turning the Windows Firewall off too. I just pulled 5159 out of the air. My AirPort Extreme router has nothing to do with internal port blocking then (only external)?



I'd try a lower number, like 82, or something.


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20760140
> 
> 
> I'd try a lower number, like 82, or something.



YOU ARE a miracle worker. It's working on the magic port #82. I can type on my iPad and see the letters appear on my HTPC (just tested by typing in Chrome search) while monitoring on my Mac using CoRD (VNC program).


Don't have time to work on it now but I'm so happy after all this no go frustration.


Thanks Steve


----------



## knotMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20759636
> 
> 
> Have you tried turning your iPad to landscape?
> 
> 
> Alex



Oye! I remember reading about this too! I usually do have it in landscape. I think I will put some text in the portrait panel saying to to turn it!


Thanx again!

-KnotMe


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20760239
> 
> 
> YOU ARE a miracle worker. It's working on the magic port #82. I can type on my iPad and see the letters appear on my HTPC (just tested by typing in Chrome search) while monitoring on my Mac using CoRD (VNC program).
> 
> 
> Don't have time to work on it now but I'm so happy after all this no go frustration.
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve



Glad it worked. Lower numbers are less likely to be blocked.


----------



## cheezit73

Solved my digiport problem..



User error......I am using standard cat 5 cables with a db9 connector that you can choose where to place the pins...


Well in referencing the pinout of the digi to the cat 5 I put 1 to 1 etc...great except that the digi is a ten pin and the cat 5 is 8.. So when I thought pin one one the cat5 was connected to pin one of the digi, it was actually connected to pin two on the digi... Once I realized that, I wired accordingly and am now controlling my pioneer avr,s through the digi via irule!


For a fifty dollar investment it was worth the small trouble setting it up, and in my opinion much better than having to have my htpc on and trying to use tcp2serial...while a neat program, it would lock up if the htpc was in sleep mode for to long....and I like having the dedicated always on hardware...


Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Emerlin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarrega* /forum/post/20759424
> 
> 
> Great comments, Emerlin.
> 
> 
> Presuming there was the "variable" capability you suggest, don't you need feedback to know what state each device is in? And most of those "legacy" devices that have toggle codes would not have the feedback mechanism. Without this, and as long as you only have one device in each macro with a toggle code,you can simple run the entire macro again to get all devices to the appropriate state if the the device with the toggle command is out sync with the intent of the macro.
> 
> 
> iRule has enabled me to put all of my equipment put of sight in my basement and I only have one command out of twelve devices that is a toggle command. This device is also IR controlled so occasionally the command needs to be repeated as the success rate isn't 100%.
> 
> So when running the macro that utilizes this command all I have to do to repeat the macro. Sure, it takes a couple of seconds more but it prevents me from having to run to the equipment room to get everything set to the right state or to another page to execute discrete commands.
> 
> 
> So, if iRule had the variable capability you suggested and if all commands don't always execute perfectly, how would you sync the iRule software with the state if the equipment? Does anyone have any novel ways of handling toggle commands?
> 
> 
> While Emerlin is suggesting new functions as we all anxiously await release 2, I'll throw in one of my own...
> 
> 
> How about timer functions? There are certain times during most every day where I'm doing the same thing, like listening to the weather when I wake up or watching the local news as I got to sleep. Or at midnight, a timer macro would run to send the power off command to all the controlled devices. It would be nice if certain button macros would be executed at specified times.
> 
> 
> Comments?



Thanks for your reply on my post. The short answer on your first post is no you do not need to know the state. We typically program those toggle code systems and train people to make sure they always start from the same state. Since we are talking power here - you would ensure that when the off button was press all the system components would go off. If one got out of sycn you would go to a "power" page and turn that device off individually. This works OK as long a users do not turn devices on manually.


Running he macro two times seems like a band aid to the way it should work. If you were designing something for a family to use it would be difficult to make those "sometimes you have to press it twice" a hard sell. That is when my wife would say - "this thing doesn't work" and become frustrated with something she already sees as complex.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Solved my digiport problem..
> 
> 
> User error......I am using standard cat 5 cables with a db9 connector that you can choose where to place the pins...
> 
> 
> Well in referencing the pinout of the digi to the cat 5 I put 1 to 1 etc...great except that the digi is a ten pin and the cat 5 is 8.. So when I thought pin one one the cat5 was connected to pin one of the digi, it was actually connected to pin two on the digi... Once I realized that, I wired accordingly and am now controlling my pioneer avr,s through the digi via irule!
> 
> 
> For a fifty dollar investment it was worth the small trouble setting it up, and in my opinion much better than having to have my htpc on and trying to use tcp2serial...while a neat program, it would lock up if the htpc was in sleep mode for to long....and I like having the dedicated always on hardware...
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!



So, even though it was a hardware problem after the digi, the commands still weren't showing up in your log?


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Emerlin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply on my post. The short answer on your first post is no you do not need to know the state. We typically program those toggle code systems and train people to make sure they always start from the same state. Since we are talking power here - you would ensure that when the off button was press all the system components would go off. If one got out of sycn you would go to a "power" page and turn that device off individually. This works OK as long a users do not turn devices on manually.
> 
> 
> Running he macro two times seems like a band aid to the way it should work. If you were designing something for a family to use it would be difficult to make those "sometimes you have to press it twice" a hard sell. That is when my wife would say - "this thing doesn't work" and become frustrated with something she already sees as complex.



How is pressing a macro button twice any more of a band aid than having to turn off one device individually if it somehow gets out of synch? That aside, if I'm shutting my system down (remote A/V cabinet) and everything goes off except for say a DVD player, how would I even know? Then when I finally went to turn it on it would go off, and I'd have to individually turn it on (and BTW it would probably just be easier to press the macro that's on the page I'm on, as opposed to having to navigate to a "power" page.


----------



## cheezit73

Zellerman,


That is correct. I found that out while reading up on how to test the ports with hyperterminal. I could connect hyperterminal to the digi on a specific port, but any commands I typed would not show up in the hyperterminal window. After doing some research I found out that in order to test a port, you need to use a loopback plug (in my case a paperclip to connect the txd to rxd pins on the port.) Once I did that evrything i typed in hyperterminal showed up and if i sent it showed in the port logs. So this made me realize that I must have had my wiring wrong and there was not a proper connection to my device and the digi. I am glad that it was something so simple!!


----------



## Emerlin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20761202
> 
> 
> How is pressing a macro button twice any more of a band aid than having to turn off one device individually if it somehow gets out of synch? That aside, if I'm shutting my system down (remote A/V cabinet) and everything goes off except for say a DVD player, how would I even know? Then when I finally went to turn it on it would go off, and I'd have to individually turn it on (and BTW it would probably just be easier to press the macro that's on the page I'm on, as opposed to having to navigate to a "power" page.



It is a band aid from the stand point that if you could track the power state you would never have to turn it on twice... I am just talking about making something bullet proof and user friendly. And power state was just one of my examples that variables can improve. As far a DVD player goes - leave it stuck on a menu for a few days in your AV cabinet and you will shorten the life of the spindle motor significantly.... not to mention wasting power. I realize you may care less about those things but variable capability would solve both. different strokes.


I agree having power toggle on that page to make things easier - but having a power page allows you to power devices that may not be need, for example if you are watching TV and then decide you want to listen to the tuner - you could jump to a power page and shut down the display/projector as opposed to having to shut the entire system down to turn it on again assuming you are not powering the display when you press tuner. You could also create another power off macro for the tuner section, but prefer to keep on main system power macro on each device page so the user can turn off the system than have it jump to the main page.


----------



## dorky

Hi,


I read that v2.0 has been submitted to the app store. Will 2.0 be released for Android? If so, any idea when?


Thank you!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dorky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I read that v2.0 has been submitted to the app store. Will 2.0 be released for Android? If so, any idea when?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



IRule is aiming to have an Android app some time in Q3 of this year.

Problem with Android devices is that there is no hardware and software consistency like with apple.


Alex


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20762218
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Problem with Android devices is that there is no hardware and software consistency like with apple.
> 
> 
> Alex



....or tablets to install on in the wild.


----------



## linsmith

Is there any word on what new features will be included in Version 2.0. There have been very few details given out. (other than 2-way comm)


Any info would be great.


----------



## grawsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/20760239
> 
> 
> YOU ARE a miracle worker. It's working on the magic port #82. I can type on my iPad and see the letters appear on my HTPC (just tested by typing in Chrome search) while monitoring on my Mac using CoRD (VNC program).
> 
> 
> Don't have time to work on it now but I'm so happy after all this no go frustration.
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve



Great you got it working....


----------



## William




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grawsom* /forum/post/20762345
> 
> 
> Great you got it working....



Yes, thanks for helping also.


Now I need a few Commands that I don't see.


Space Bar, Shift Key (Enter/Return is CURSOR ENTER?) right off hand.


Also hope we get Cursor control in Ver 2.x. Why does iRule have a track pad (gesture pad) included with the download when it doesn't support it?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks for helping also.
> 
> 
> Now I need a few Commands that I don't see.
> 
> 
> Space Bar, Shift Key (Enter/Return is CURSOR ENTER?) right off hand.
> 
> 
> Also hope we get Cursor control in Ver 2.x. Why does iRule have a track pad (gesture pad) included with the download when it doesn't support it?



Again, gestures can be used for other things. Left, right, up, down work in MCEController. Left and right mouse buttons and space bar are easy to add to MCE Controller, as I've detailed in other posts.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dorky* /forum/post/20762100
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I read that v2.0 has been submitted to the app store. Will 2.0 be released for Android? If so, any idea when?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



So is 2.0 out yet?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So is 2.0 out yet?



Nope. Still waiting on Apple's blessing. The day it is released it will be available in the app store.


----------



## cheezit73

Does anybody have any idea why Epson has more discreet IR commands than Serial for their projectors??


I have looked all over and all the info I can find has very limited serial commands. I really wanted to control the projector with serial, but there are not even commands for the cursor and enter keys.


If anybody knows where I can find these commands please let me know!!


Thanks!


----------



## Couch Potatoe

Just wanted to mention these devices as an alternative low cost option for IR / RS232 over Ethernet.

http://www.keeneelectronics.com/elec...hp?mycode=kira 


They convert IR to UDP packets and you can just capture the Ethernet packet to effectively learn / resend it from iRule. They also have an inbuilt learner with memory locations and a web interface and can automatically route IR between themselves, for say an in cupboard solution. Another model offers both RS232 and IR.

http://www.keeneelectronics.com/elec...IRARS232W.html 


There is a bigger 'commander matrix' box for an AV cabinet that includes routing between multiple receivers and transmitters.

http://www.keene.co.uk/multi.php?mycode=IRCM


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Couch Potatoe* /forum/post/20764740
> 
> 
> Just wanted to mention these devices as an alternative low cost option for IR / RS232 over Ethernet...



Have you tried them, because a quick look suggests the IR version would not be compatible with the current version of iRule. The IR command format is different from the Global Cache one. Also they don't support an arbitrary IR carrier frequency, so wouldn't work with all devices.


----------



## DAlba

Now that 2.0 is out of beta, can any of the beta testers out there post some screenshots of how the 2-way feedback works?


----------



## doublethink

Does iRule support xbmc integration with cover art?


I am planning out a system based on an iPod Touch with iRule to replace a Logitech Harmony and I am trying to also integrate with xbmc to the level with which their specific apps can.


If not, is there any trickey I can do to make this seem integrated?


----------



## grawsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doublethink* /forum/post/20771511
> 
> 
> Does iRule support xbmc integration with cover art?
> 
> 
> I am planning out a system based on an iPod Touch with iRule to replace a Logitech Harmony and I am trying to also integrate with xbmc to the level with which their specific apps can.
> 
> 
> If not, is there any trickey I can do to make this seem integrated?



Hope this posibilities are in v. 2...sure some one can do this today (web)


----------



## kukhen

Hey, can anyone help me to get WoL to work in iRule?


I've set everything up correctly on my pc since I can start it from shut down state using an android smartphone app. But from the exact same state, using the same port (9) and MAC adress I can't do it from within iRule. I followed the tutorial and from what I understand it should start when starting the app, when the "connecting to gateways" message is showing, is that correct? Is there nothing else I should do in iRule except adding a "Network" gateway with the Wake-on-Lan feature enabled? I'm not supposed to link it to any device or add it to a button or anything?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## knotMe

Hi,


I'm in my walls pulling wire... Ran out of ports on my gige switch... Wonder if I really need a wired ethernet based iTach? If I go with a wireless one, I can save the cost of a gige switch and less pulling. The price of my setup keeps edging up










One other point is I have a lot of other wireless devices in the house... Laptops, iPhones, iPods, ipads and others... Up to 6 kids and a few adults. I have 802.11n which is extended thru a few Airport Expresses also doing audio.


Anyone know if the Wireless iTachs will be an issue with latency?


Thanx!

-KnotMe


----------



## bartendjoe

I have set up irule to control basic electronics and would like to move on to an alarm system and irrigation system.

Has anyone set up irule with irrigationcaddy? I saw on this thread that someone used rain8net with an Elk system. Do I have to tie the irrigation through an intermediate system? I would like to just control it directly with the irule app.


Has anyone used irule to control their home alarm system? My thought was to put an Ipod touch at the front and garage door using an iport CM-IW100T control mount. I would like to use this as the keypad to arm/disarm the alarm system. Would this be possible? What alarm systems would be best for this type of setup?


Thanks.


----------



## linsmith

I found some LED lights that come with an IR remote and i was wondering if it would be possible to get iRule to control these lights? The remote has a ton of functions on it that i would like to integrate into my iRule setup.


Thanks for any input i know there is a big iRule community here, or at least there WAS!


----------



## cubesys

What is the lighting system that you are trying to interface with? Do you have the IR codes or an IR learner?


----------



## linsmith

I have an iTach on the way from the iRule people. the lights are here


ledlightingkit dot com


----------



## Mike Lang

I did this manually page by page to get you guys' info back through the beginning of the year (it took a looong time).


----------



## khiser

Mike,


Thanks for the hard work! Now if only v2.0 would hit


----------



## thebland

Thanks Mike!!


----------



## linsmith

Thanks Mike we appreciate you doing that.


----------



## petew

Thanks Mike.


----------



## cheezit73

Thanks mike!


----------



## bartendjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20782048
> 
> 
> Well I think you just connect each zone to it's Phoenix style connector, add power and an Ethernet connection. At that point you'll need to decide what control style you'd want. It sounds like a cool feature to add to iRule and maybe even use a link to a web page that controls the irrigation schedule. I'm looking into it for sure.




I'm looking at the IrrigationCaddy product to integrate with Irule. It uses a web interface to setup/control your irrigation system. I have not tied a web interface into Irule. How well does this work?


----------



## knowinnothin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did this manually page by page to get you guys' info back through the beginning of the year (it took a looong time).



Above and beyond!!


Thank You


----------



## grawsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/20785700
> 
> 
> I did this manually page by page to get you guys' info back through the beginning of the year (it took a looong time).



Great work by AVS....

Thanks Mike


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/20785700
> 
> 
> I did this manually page by page to get you guys' info back through the beginning of the year (it took a looong time).



Very much appreciated, Mike - Thanks!

____

Axel


----------



## markrubin

please limit your posts to technical issues


Thanks


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bartendjoe* /forum/post/20786214
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the IrrigationCaddy product to integrate with Irule. It uses a web interface to setup/control your irrigation system. I have not tied a web interface into Irule. How well does this work?



We have been in contact with Irrigation Caddy and they are supposed to send us some documents regarding the protocol details. I believe they use the HTTP Post commands which are not currently supported.


After we get the documents, I will have a better idea of the requirements and what is required to proceed.


----------



## Nosoforos

Hello Cubesys, great to see you active here again. I was wondering if there will perhaps be a tutorial video on how to control x10 devices through iRule? I, like others, would like to control my lights through iRule as well, so I don't have to switch between apps.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Lang* /forum/post/20785700
> 
> 
> I did this manually page by page to get you guys' info back through the beginning of the year (it took a looong time).



Greetings,


Thank you Mike!










Regards,


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knotMe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm in my walls pulling wire... Ran out of ports on my gige switch... Wonder if I really need a wired ethernet based iTach? If I go with a wireless one, I can save the cost of a gige switch and less pulling. The price of my setup keeps edging up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other point is I have a lot of other wireless devices in the house... Laptops, iPhones, iPods, ipads and others... Up to 6 kids and a few adults. I have 802.11n which is extended thru a few Airport Expresses also doing audio.
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the Wireless iTachs will be an issue with latency?
> 
> 
> Thanx!
> 
> -KnotMe



I was told 200 to 300 milliseconds delay depending on your network. Blink of human eye is 300 to 400 milliseconds as a reference.


----------



## RDHolmes

My experince with my wireless network yields latency going to the Internet of 120 to 140 milliseconds. This includes the latency from the wireless network out to the Internet. In my case this is around 25 milliseconds. Since there is some latency in a wired network the additional latency on a wireless connection is about 100 milliseconds.


----------



## grog54321

Wifi latency is nowhere near 100ms. Even with 802.11b it should only be a few ms. To check your wifi latency just ping your local gateway.


----------



## bartendjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20786930
> 
> 
> We have been in contact with Irrigation Caddy and they are supposed to send us some documents regarding the protocol details. I believe they use the HTTP Post commands which are not currently supported.
> 
> 
> After we get the documents, I will have a better idea of the requirements and what is required to proceed.



The other product I have seen is Rain8net. Any idea if this uses the same HTTP Post commands or possibly something that will work with Irule?


----------



## bartendjoe

Anyone have an alarm system controlled via Irule? I posted the question below right before the thread disappeared.



Has anyone used irule to control their home alarm system? My thought was to put an Ipod touch at the front and garage door using an iport CM-IW100T control mount. I would like to use this as the keypad to arm/disarm the alarm system. Would this be possible? What alarm systems would be best for this type of setup?


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bartendjoe* /forum/post/20788684
> 
> 
> Anyone have an alarm system controlled via Irule? I posted the question below right before the thread disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone used irule to control their home alarm system? My thought was to put an Ipod touch at the front and garage door using an iport CM-IW100T control mount. I would like to use this as the keypad to arm/disarm the alarm system. Would this be possible? What alarm systems would be best for this type of setup?



I haven't done it yet, but my plan is to arm my system with irule, work the lights, sprinklers,..I am using an Elk M1, which is very friendly for automation and control.


I know I am amble to do with irule, I just haven't implemented it yet.


----------



## Nosoforos

I was wondering if someone who uses rs232 can tell me if it is possible to use a splitter-cable? I'm starting to think more about rs232 because of 2-way communication, but I would prefer if I could get by with just one iTach rs232. I know these cables exist, but I don't know if it works with iRule.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20788763
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone who uses rs232 can tell me if it is possible to use a splitter-cable? I'm starting to think more about rs232 because of 2-way communication, but I would prefer if I could get by with just one iTach rs232. I know these cables exist, but I don't know if it works with iRule.



First of all splitting RS232 is not a condoned practice in the professional arena. That said I have driven three RS232 receivers from one transmitter.


Now where you get into real problems is the receive side of the single port. Three RS232 devices can't drive a single receive port at the same time. They will short each other out, plus you typically have no way of controlling who talks when. RS422 and RS485 do support a "buss" mode but this uses special transmitter chips that disable themselves under software control. Still you can't have random devices all trying to talk at once, There must be some management between the devices.


So RS232 can drive multiple devices such as one Itach to several receiving devices. Just be sure to cut the transmit pin on each device to avoid conflicts. And that kills any idea 2-way communication so what's the point.


Also keep cable lengths under 20 feet and the baud rate at 9600 or less to avoid transmission line termination issues. Doing this at say 38k baud is asking for trouble.


P.S. They do make 1 to N RS232 switches that use a reserved character sequence to switch. Like [CTRL A, 4] would switch the Itach to RS232 port 4 for example. These are troublesome if the switch sequence interferes with the device protocol. And for what these devices cost you could just buy more Itachs.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone who uses rs232 can tell me if it is possible to use a splitter-cable? I'm starting to think more about rs232 because of 2-way communication, but I would prefer if I could get by with just one iTach rs232. I know these cables exist, but I don't know if it works with iRule.



My suggestion would be to go with a port server, they're not too difficult to set up, go relatively cheap on ebay and give multiple ports. A splitter might work for control, but with 2way hopefully right around the corner I just don't see it making much sense


----------



## Nosoforos

Thanks for your answers, guys! It does all sound kind of complicated, I have to say. it just makes me wonder what the average iRule-user has in his setup? I mean, if I wanted to control my equipment over rs232, that would mean my tv, my receiver and projector. The largest Global Cache box however only offers 2 serial ports. I'm curious how people on this forum with more serial devices have solved it.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20789302
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answers, guys! It does all sound kind of complicated, I have to say. it just makes me wonder what the average iRule-user has in his setup? I mean, if I wanted to control my equipment over rs232, that would mean my tv, my receiver and projector. The largest Global Cache box however only offers 2 serial ports. I'm curious how people on this forum with more serial devices have solved it.



I think most of us with more than 2 or 3 ports use one of the portservers; Quatech or Digi make them and they often go for


----------



## grog54321

The other problem with splitting RS-232 ports is not all devices will use the same port speed. 9600 is the most common but it's not uncommon to see 19200, 38400, 4800, etc. The iTach RS-232 can only be set to one specific speed so you can only share it with devices operating at the same speed.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

And there's no guarantee what happens when a device sees commands that are not intended for it (it might ignore them with no side effects, but it might get confused and then not decode some of its own commands properly).


----------



## grawsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I found some LED lights that come with an IR remote and i was wondering if it would be possible to get iRule to control these lights? The remote has a ton of functions on it that i would like to integrate into my iRule setup.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input i know there is a big iRule community here, or at least there WAS!



I believe that the the itach you have on the way will do the job, i have a wireless itach and I just learned All the ir commands for a unit that was not there, then made a new device in iRuleBuilder and copied ir commands in there..


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20789302
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answers, guys! It does all sound kind of complicated, I have to say. it just makes me wonder what the average iRule-user has in his setup? I mean, if I wanted to control my equipment over rs232, that would mean my tv, my receiver and projector. The largest Global Cache box however only offers 2 serial ports. I'm curious how people on this forum with more serial devices have solved it.



I think most people have 1 or maybe 2 devices using RS232 at most. The vast majority of users are just IR.


Keep in mind that the issue is not really a technical problem, it is just a matter of spending less money in place of an additional iTach (or multiples) where you get a simpler setup and configuration with the iTach.


The port servers were never meant for the end user, rather they are commercial devices that will work.


With that said, I am confident you would be able to configure it if you spent a bit of time with it.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grog54321* /forum/post/20789538
> 
> 
> The other problem with splitting RS-232 ports is not all devices will use the same port speed. 9600 is the most common but it's not uncommon to see 19200, 38400, 4800, etc. The iTach RS-232 can only be set to one specific speed so you can only share it with devices operating at the same speed.



Good point! I just assumed all devices had identical comm parameters. Not only just baud rate but identical word length and stop bits.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Good point! I just assumed all devices had identical comm parameters. Not only just baud rate but identical word length and stop bits.



Far from it and there is the issue of feedback for two way though some have an "echo," that can be turned on and off.


----------



## dorky

Is there a way to beta test the android version of iRule? I have a plethora of android devices, but only one iOS device. Let me know if us Android users can beta test and provide feedback on your daily/weekly builds.


Thanks!


----------



## knotMe

Quote:

Originally Posted by *grog54321* 
Wifi latency is nowhere near 100ms. Even with 802.11b it should only be a few ms. To check your wifi latency just ping your local gateway.
Thanks all. Seems like I should be ok if we are only talking about me. What if my 14 year old is online gaming, my 24 year old is watching a netflix and the baby is iPadding some other online game. Is the nature of this protocol, that I will not see any real issue with lots of wireless traffic going on?


Thanx again!

-KnotMe


----------



## Bulldogger

Quote:

Originally Posted by *knotMe*
Thanks all. Seems like I should be ok if we are only talking about me. What if my 14 year old is online gaming, my 24 year old is watching a netflix and the baby is iPadding some other online game. Is the nature of this protocol, that I will not see any real issue with lots of wireless traffic going on?


Thanx again!

-KnotMe
The answer I gave was the one I got from Irule support.


----------



## lloydus

Does anyone know any of the details of what's in 2.0?


----------



## michaelp2005

Has anyone experienced a "failed to save image library, please check you are logged in"?


This has happened twice to me now, both times I've lost a bunch of work as a result.


fyi, I am logged in and have been using irule ie to make the config changes I now want to save. Is this just unlucky because the irule server temporarily drops out or ????


Thanks

Michael


----------



## bucket23

2.0 is released. I just downloaded it. When I went to the builder site it asked me upgrade to the pro version.


----------



## Zellarman

WooooHooooo! 2.0!

Haven't had the opportunity to do much with it, but it boots up, and connects to gateways much faster.

Anxious to see how the two way works


Edit - it appears that iRule 2.0 app ran better w/ a build from 1.72 builder

After logging into the builder, and synching my specific device (see my next post for more on this) boot up is no faster (though surely fast enough) and linking to gateways is not any noticeably faster either (again still adequate)


EDIT. - I might have just been up too far past my bedtime last night, apparently nothing is the way I thought t was last night (confused)


----------



## Zellarman

OK so the synching is a little different, instead of synch with builder, it has 'handsets' AND it now says 'no compatible handsets found', maybe it's because I haven't gone into the builder yet?


Edit - logged into the builder, there's now a 'handsets' tab that needs to be set, you need to enter the devices name, a license is good for 3 devices, each additional device is another $15 :-( I feel a little cheated in this respect, as well as being asked to pay $50 more for the 'pro' version with two way. I understand Itai and everyone else has worked to build a 'better' (still TBD) product, but weren't we, the earlier purchasers, promised the upgrade to 2 way for free? I'm trying to figure out what I actually gained by upgrading to 2.0. I had 4 devices in my house, an iPad, two touches, and an iPhone hooked up, now I lost a device unless I pony up some money, a free 'upgrade' that ends up costing me.


GLITCHES / ISSUES


Devices need to be reassigned to each gateway, and I'm yet to find out if the speedy method of restoring gateways will work between different 'handsets' EDIT- apparently this was an anomaly according to others, that's good news


Embedded webpages don't load nearly as well. It's inconsistent. I have two pages in the same panel, they're basically the same except they control different DirecTV STB's, and the sillysot guide webpage that I have on each page might load on one but not the other or vice versa, maybe neither, after 6 or 7 times entering the app, I still haven't had both come up. EDIT- they're loading just fine now, maybe my internet connection just wasn't up to par at the time?


----------



## Nosoforos

I don't understand how to use the new retina icons. They're bigger, I get that, but I just want to replace all my current icons with the retina ones, but this won't work because I cannot (or don't know how to) adjust the scale of the icons. A single power button now takes up 1/3 of the screen. Is this because the panel I have is made for a non-retina resolution? How can I make the switch to retina? Do I have to make new panels?

edit: Where can I find the big stainless volume buttons I see on the iRule website? I can't find them in the library.


----------



## michaelp2005

Does anyone know what the font is for the default round white glass buttons?


It doesn't look like 12px Franklin Gothic Book, as with the black icons.


Also, a bit off topic, but can you tell me how to get special characters, such as the play symbol or home, in order to make those buttons. I'm using photoshop elements to edit my buttons, but it doesn't have the symbols.


Thanks


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20793835
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Devices need to be reassigned to each gateway, and I'm yet to find out if the speedy method of restoring gateways will work between different 'handsets'
> 
> ....



The "Restore Gateway" feature has worked for me on my 2 devices (iPad2 and Touch). Did you do the "Restore Gateway" after you synced your handsets?

____

Axel


----------



## thebland

ooohh... I love upgrades!!










2.0!


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20783716
> 
> 
> A few important notes about 2.0
> 
> With the release of iRule version 2.0 there will be another product. iRule pro and the existing product. For users that do not want/need the higher end functionality such as feedback we will continue to provide the entry level solution at the same price. The iRule Pro is targeted at the installers and AVS crowd. As you can imagine, the pro will have a higher price (I am not yet ready to announce so please don't ask yet).
> 
> 
> As I have stated in the past, I personally feel a connection to this forum (after more than 8 years). I want to extend a thank you to forum members and our early customers with a free upgrade to the iRule Pro.



Itai,

Is there a special procedure to allow us to upgrade to the Pro version? We're all very excited that it has gone live, and that this thread has been resurrected.


Cheers,

Rob


----------



## khiser

Cannot wait for my upgrade to pro so I can build final configuration that my wife will use.


----------



## TTgolf

Just upgraded to 2.0 and downloaded the ONKYO and Directv Http feedback templates. I can't get them to work. Can someone help? There is no tutorial online.


BTW: I just linked the feedbacks to my devices and still does not work.


----------



## SJHT

Already have two way working on my Denon AVP. So simple compared to my pronto pro!


----------



## Someone00

Is anyone else having sync issue to there iPhone after upgrading to 2.0? I hide some panels and on my iTouch they are still there and on my iPhone 4 only one of the three are hidden. I removed a link and it is gone in builder but after syncing it is still there on both. I changed the name of my setup from iPod to Home Theater and after syncing the name changes so I know it is getting updated but not all of my changes come through. Yes I did save and I even closed out of builder and got back in and changes are there in builder. Also I'm using the preferred Chrome as my web browser. Not sure what else to try.


----------



## raymagnu

Can't wait to get home and play with the new pro version. Unfortunately that's next week. Very excited!


----------



## Anthony A.

can version 2.0 be integrated with an HAI omnipro panel? my house is controlled through this automation panel (lights, temperature, macros, alarm, etc.) and am currently using an app "[email protected]" that has 2 way feedback of everything (which is imperative for lights, temperature and alarm control). any idea if this is available now with the pro version or if it will be implemented?


thanks.


----------



## queuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TTgolf* /forum/post/20794339
> 
> 
> Just upgraded to 2.0 and downloaded the ONKYO and Directv Http feedback templates. I can't get them to work. Can someone help? There is no tutorial online.
> 
> 
> BTW: I just linked the feedbacks to my devices and still does not work.



I have the same problem

I have an Onkyo 3007, my device codes is "ONKYO TX-NR5007 TCP MULTIZONE"

I upload Feedback device "ONKYO RECEIVER MAIN ZONE TCP/IP"

these feedbacks are link to my device Onkyo 5007

I tried to add a text feedback (power)

and another one for volume

but after save and sync on the iPad, no one of my both feedbacks appears on my page...


if anyone knows how to do it


a tutorial would be great !


----------



## raymagnu

I have question, will the feedback be able to issue commands, change panels within handsets etc.? I'm thinking of having an iPod touch as a handremote in addition to my iPad and would like to have one change the activity in the other.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/20794401
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having sync issue to there iPhone after upgrading to 2.0? ...



Sync works differently now. After pressing Sync you have to wait for it to populate the list of handsets (iPod etc.), then press one of those to start the actual sync. That had me confused for a while.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *queuf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem
> 
> I have an Onkyo 3007, my device codes is "ONKYO TX-NR5007 TCP MULTIZONE"
> 
> I upload Feedback device "ONKYO RECEIVER MAIN ZONE TCP/IP"
> 
> these feedbacks are link to my device Onkyo 5007
> 
> I tried to add a text feedback (power)
> 
> and another one for volume
> 
> but after save and sync on the iPad, no one of my both feedbacks appears on my page...
> 
> 
> if anyone knows how to do it
> 
> 
> a tutorial would be great !



When you first add the feedback items nothing will show up until you make a change of state. You have to remember that equipment only sends out responses when queried either directly or through a command. So when you send volume up, the avr will respond with it's current volume status.



Alex


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20794505
> 
> 
> Sync works differently now. After pressing Sync you have to wait for it to populate the list of handsets (iPod etc.), then press one of those to start the actual sync. That had me confused for a while.



Cool Thanks


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have question, will the feedback be able to issue commands, change panels within handsets etc.? I'm thinking of having an iPod touch as a handremote in addition to my iPad and would like to have one change the activity in the other.



Feedback is not a command but a response so you can't issue commands with feedback.


Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can version 2.0 be integrated with an HAI omnipro panel? my house is controlled through this automation panel (lights, temperature, macros, alarm, etc.) and am currently using an app "[email protected]" that has 2 way feedback of everything (which is imperative for lights, temperature and alarm control). any idea if this is available now with the pro version or if it will be implemented?
> 
> 
> thanks.



2 way protocol is necessary to achieve that. Do you have the protocol handy?



Alex


----------



## cheezit73

I removed my post since it was not technical support related so as to make sure there is no violation and subsequent deletion of this thread!


----------



## osupike99

HI ALL,


FOR ANYONE WITH ONKYO AND INTEGRA RECEIVERS/PREAMPS.


There was an issue with the prefix in the feedback for those 2 devices for all zones. Please re-import the divice feedback and re-apply.



Alex


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20793835
> 
> 
> 
> Snip...
> 
> Edit - logged into the builder, there's now a 'handsets' tab that needs to be set, you need to enter the devices name, a license is good for 3 devices, each additional device is another $15 :-( I feel a little cheated in this respect, as well as being asked to pay $50 more for the 'pro' version with two way.



What exactly is a device here? Do you mean Ipads and Iphones? Or do you mean controlled devices such as AV receivers and such?


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20794695
> 
> 
> I too would like to know how we go about activating our free existing customer upgrade as was promised to us. I am anxious to try out the two way feedback we have all been waiting for!
> 
> 
> Edit: Just received this response from irule support!
> 
> 
> "Please send us the email address used for the purchase as well as the email address that you use to log into the builder.
> 
> Due to the volume of manual update requests for early adopters, please allow up 24 hours of the update to take effect. We will also send you an email when the update is applied.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> iRule Customer Support"



So is this a credit applied back after purchasing the upgrade or should we not accept the upgrade offer and wait for you to turn it on for us after getting our EMAIL?


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20795049
> 
> 
> What exactly is a device here? Do you mean Ipads and Iphones? Or do you mean controlled devices such as AV receivers and such?



He is talking about handsets, i.e. iPad, iPod, etc.


____

Axel


----------



## cheezit73

I removed my post since it was not technical support related so as to make sure there is no violation and subsequent deletion of this thread!


----------



## Steve Goff

I'm looking forward to making new backgrounds and other graphics for 2.0, after I get the upgrade.


----------



## moreilly

Much in need of a feedback tutorial. I've got a Universal Devices ISY-99i that utilizes a REST interface and can send commands, but have no clue how to get the feedback going. I'll be able to figure it out (with a little hand-holding) but need some help just to get started. Any advice out there?


----------



## Steve Goff

Am I correct that with the ability to work with Retinal Display handsets we can make backgrounds that fit the higher-resolution displays? I created all of my iPhone Steampunk and Streamline backgrounds based on the 960x480 resolution of Retinal Displays, and only as a last step halved the resolution. I'd love to supply some high-resolution backgrounds.


----------



## myraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/20794369
> 
> 
> Already have two way working on my Denon AVP. So simple compared to my pronto pro!



I also have a Denon AVP (3311). How do you get two way working? I imported the Feedback Main Zone Feedback, but not sure what I do. Do I add the commands to existing buttons?

Confused...


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20795064
> 
> 
> So is this a credit applied back after purchasing the upgrade or should we not accept the upgrade offer and wait for you to turn it on for us after getting our EMAIL?



Guys, we have all been warned by AVS this week to keep the conversation on this forum to technical support. I am sorry, but I can't discuss anything outside of technical issues.


I also ask that you keep these posts on topic or the thread will again be deleted by AVS.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20794614
> 
> 
> Feedback is not a command but a response so you can't issue commands with feedback.
> 
> 
> Alex



I think you may have misunderstood me. I am aware that feedback is not a command, what I was trying to ask was wether iRule could recognise changes in feedback and respond to them, for example issue a command or change the page or panel.


----------



## thebland

OK..


Who can post a panel (for sharing) of the Oppo BDP-83/93/95 controls with all the buttons and feedback for display, running time ,etc!!!???










And in return, I'll say 'Thanks!!"!


----------



## TTgolf

Thanks I got the Onkyo feedback working after download the new feedback template. But I am still having problem with Directv HTTP feedback. Has anyone gotten the Directv feedback working?


----------



## myraid

Can someone instruct me on what I need to do with the Feedback codes once I have imported the device within the Feedback tab? I am not clear on what to do.

Thanks


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TTgolf* /forum/post/20795712
> 
> 
> Thanks I got the Onkyo feedback working after download the new feedback template. But I am still having problem with Directv HTTP feedback. Has anyone gotten the Directv feedback working?



My guess is that you need to add the query commands since Directv does not actively send the changes in information. The best way to do this is to send the getTuned (I think that's the one) as a repeating entrance command every 15 seconds or so.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20795049
> 
> 
> What exactly is a device here? Do you mean Ipads and Iphones? Or do you mean controlled devices such as AV receivers and such?



Handsets are used for two things: store a unique interface in the iRule Builder. The older versions had only two unique handsets one for the iPod and another for the iPad. If you had multiple devices and wanted a different interface, you needed to purchase an entire license for a home with two iPhones where a customer wanted a unique interface for each person.


Handsets allow you to create multiple interfaces and sync to different iOS devices. As a result, you can now sync a unique interface to similar iOS devices within the same account.


The basic version comes with 3 handsets while pro comes with 5. You can add more if you need. Keep in mind, that in the previous version you had two and now you automatically get another one.


Based on the many requests from users, they wanted the ability to create a second interface for another person or another room and didn't need "unlimited" device support.


Our response was to allow for more flexibility with handsets. When you sync to the Builder, you can chose the Handset you would like to download to the iOS device.


----------



## phy88

Well, after waiting for quite some time, I purchased the pro upgrade, got 2 way working, and so far I'm bummed that 2 way is limited to text and a slider (which isn't really customizable, either). I was hoping that we would be able to change image and button states based on the feedback status, but it's only text. Otherwise, 2 way feedback works ok. One minor issue for me is that, as far as I can see, there's no way to replace the feedback value with a blank state (for instance, I want to display only the "on" status of my lights and nothing/blank when they're off, but it can't be done...it's either a default value or something that you enter). There's also no way to change the color of individual feedback target values, just the whole feedback device (and even then, there's no option to enter your own custom hex# color).


Anyway, after such a long wait, I wish there more new features and improvements. Besides the ability to change images based on feedback, it would have been great to have a better WOL implementation, as well as the option to hide the top and bottom bars, among other things.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20795923
> 
> 
> Handsets are used for two things: store a unique interface in the iRule Builder. The older versions had only two unique handsets one for the iPod and another for the iPad. If you had multiple devices and wanted a different interface, you needed to purchase an entire license for a home with two iPhones where a customer wanted a unique interface for each person.
> 
> 
> Handsets allow you to create multiple interfaces and sync to different iOS devices. As a result, you can now sync a unique interface to similar iOS devices within the same account.
> 
> 
> The basic version comes with 3 handsets while pro comes with 5. You can add more if you need.
> 
> 
> Based on the many requests from users, they wanted the ability to create a second interface for another person or another room and didn't need "unlimited" device support.
> 
> 
> Our response was to allow for more flexibility with handsets. When you sync to the Builder, you can chose the Handset you would like to download to the iOS device.




that's pretty cool itai. i have that issue with my "outside itouch" that i only want certain devices on and my 2 iphone for inside to have full setups.


very cool thanks.


jimi


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20795451
> 
> 
> Guys, we have all been warned by AVS this week to keep the conversation on this forum to technical support. I am sorry, but I can't discuss anything outside of technical issues.
> 
> 
> I also ask that you keep these posts on topic or the thread will again be deleted by AVS.




Sorry, I though it was a valid question but I now see the issue.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20795923
> 
> 
> Handsets are used for two things: store a unique interface in the iRule Builder. The older versions had only two unique handsets one for the iPod and another for the iPad. If you had multiple devices and wanted a different interface, you needed to purchase an entire license for a home with two iPhones where a customer wanted a unique interface for each person.
> 
> 
> Handsets allow you to create multiple interfaces and sync to different iOS devices. As a result, you can now sync a unique interface to similar iOS devices within the same account.
> 
> 
> The basic version comes with 3 handsets while pro comes with 5. You can add more if you need. Keep in mind, that in the previous version you had two and now you automatically get another one.
> 
> 
> Based on the many requests from users, they wanted the ability to create a second interface for another person or another room and didn't need "unlimited" device support.
> 
> 
> Our response was to allow for more flexibility with handsets. When you sync to the Builder, you can chose the Handset you would like to download to the iOS device.



Thanks for the info. But I assume the GC100 us still limited to once host device?


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is a device here? Do you mean Ipads and Iphones? Or do you mean controlled devices such as AV receivers and such?



Oops! I went off iRule definition protocol, I meant iPads and iPhones in that post when I had said devices, following iRule definitions they are 'handsets'


----------



## Rickd

I want to build a two way update for my Girder automation device. I have Girder integrated with events from irule no problem. These are sent to the girder event webserver over http.


Girder can send or write ip data or http to an ip address. How do i set up irule to listen to that address that will push volume data or whatever over to irule?


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moreilly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Much in need of a feedback tutorial. I've got a Universal Devices ISY-99i that utilizes a REST interface and can send commands, but have no clue how to get the feedback going. I'll be able to figure it out (with a little hand-holding) but need some help just to get started. Any advice out there?



moreilly, I'm in the same boat, I control all my lighting on the ISY 99 through iRule, but it'd be real sweet to see the status. I'm waiting for my builder license to be upgraded to 2.0, then I'll probably start to look for the 'coding' on the UD forum once I start to get a grasp of two way basics, but I'd love to work with you on this. I assume you're already controlling your lights.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phy88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, after waiting for quite some time, I purchased the pro upgrade, got 2 way working, and so far I'm bummed that 2 way is limited to text and a slider (which isn't really customizable, either). I was hoping that we would be able to change image and button states based on the feedback status, but it's only text. Otherwise, 2 way feedback works ok. One minor issue for me is that, as far as I can see, there's no way to replace the feedback value with a blank state (for instance, I want to display only the "on" status of my lights and nothing/blank when they're off, but it can't be done...it's either a default value or something that you enter). There's also no way to change the color of individual feedback target values, just the whole feedback device (and even then, there's no option to enter your own custom hex# color).
> 
> 
> Anyway, after such a long wait, I wish there more new features and improvements. Besides the ability to change images based on feedback, it would have been great to have a better WOL implementation, as well as the option to hide the top and bottom bars, among other things.



What lighting are you controlling?


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. But I assume the GC100 us still limited to once host device?



Correct. Nothing has changed here.


_______

Axel


----------



## phy88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20796326
> 
> 
> What lighting are you controlling?



z-wave lighting (through homeseer).


I added a random device with feedback from Irule's database just to see how a typical feedback device is set up...then just created my own and got it working in minutes. If you can control your lights (whether z-wave, insteon, etc.) through a regular http url (and there is feedback after you send the url), then it's pretty easy to setup with Irule for two way communication.


----------



## choboav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phy88* /forum/post/20796587
> 
> 
> z-wave lighting (through homeseer).



phy88-


Curious as to how you're integrating homeseer z-wave device control with iRule... In iRule 1.72, I used URLs from Rover (rover-for-homeseer.blogspot.com) to control individual devices and trigger events. Are you doing something similar or going a different route? Thanks in advance for your help!


J.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phy88* /forum/post/20795945
> 
> 
> Well, after waiting for quite some time, I purchased the pro upgrade, got 2 way working, and so far I'm bummed that 2 way is limited to text and a slider (which isn't really customizable, either). I was hoping that we would be able to change image and button states based on the feedback status, but it's only text. Otherwise, 2 way feedback works ok. One minor issue for me is that, as far as I can see, there's no way to replace the feedback value with a blank state (for instance, I want to display only the "on" status of my lights and nothing/blank when they're off, but it can't be done...it's either a default value or something that you enter). There's also no way to change the color of individual feedback target values, just the whole feedback device (and even then, there's no option to enter your own custom hex# color).
> 
> 
> Anyway, after such a long wait, I wish there more new features and improvements. Besides the ability to change images based on feedback, it would have been great to have a better WOL implementation, as well as the option to hide the top and bottom bars, among other things.



You can edit the Feedback to say whatever you want it to say in the Replace With section.



Alex


----------



## osupike99

If anyone has Insteon 2413S or 2414N, PM me for feedback setup on that one. You will need to setup a feedback for each switch individually. Thanks of course to Insteon protocol implementation.



Alex


----------



## osupike99

Hi guys,


Looks like the Feedback tutorials are on the iRule Support website.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TTgolf* /forum/post/20795712
> 
> 
> Thanks I got the Onkyo feedback working after download the new feedback template. But I am still having problem with Directv HTTP feedback. Has anyone gotten the Directv feedback working?



Exact code for the query command is tv/getTuned


Add is as one of your commands and then add that command to the Entrance that is set to be repeating every 15 seconds.



Alex


----------



## phy88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choboav* /forum/post/20796659
> 
> 
> phy88-
> 
> 
> Curious as to how you're integrating homeseer z-wave device control with iRule... In iRule 1.72, I used URLs from Rover (rover-for-homeseer.blogspot.com) to control individual devices and trigger events. Are you doing something similar or going a different route? Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> J.



Hi Choboav,


I haven't checked out Rover, but it looks interesting. I'm using something similar, it's called tenHsServer , and it's just a web page (running from the homeseer server directory) which processes url requests and returns feedback. Very simple, and 2 way communication works pretty well with irule.


----------



## Rickd

phy88


how do we set up the location of where the feedback is coming from or does it just listen to the ip port for the device by ip address?


I want to setup feedback from Girder it can send data but wants a port to send too?


----------



## phy88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20796700
> 
> 
> You can edit the Feedback to say whatever you want it to say in the Replace With section.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Alex,


Yes, I understand, but what to insert into the "replace with" field if I want the specific feedback to be blank? Like I mentioned earlier, I only want to display the "on" status text for one of my lights when they're on, but if the lights are off, I don't want to display any feedback text, just blank space (this looks better with my interface). If I don't define the off state, then the label always displays the "on" status even when the lights are off. If I define the off state, and leave the "replace with" field blank, then the default "off" (target value) text appears. Is there a value that would not show any text?


----------



## phy88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rickd* /forum/post/20796795
> 
> 
> phy88
> 
> 
> how do we set up the location of where the feedback is coming from or does it just listen to the ip port for the device by ip address?
> 
> 
> I want to setup feedback from Girder it can send data but wants a port to send too?



It listens to the ip of the device. So in my case, after the url request is sent, the device returns feedback automatically. Irule parses that feedback text and either displays it or replaces it with whatever you want (from the "replace with" field). All I did was set up the device in Irule builder, specified the feedback values, and then just added an http gateway with that device on the ipad.


----------



## claymic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20796269
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. But I assume the GC100 us still limited to once host device?



What exactly this means ? I dont understand. This mens if i want control my GC100 with more than one ipod i will not get ? Or i connot control two GC100 in my home ?

Thanks.


----------



## grawsom

There was someone that have made XBMC info for irule, I believe that they use http calls i web a window...


Is there anyone who have done this and want to share the information...


Eg. a webserver that does the stuff and then you can call different url's for the stuff you want presented in irule remote..


BTW. was hoping that irule 2 way did have this, but seems that it's only hardware there's supported..


----------



## grawsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *claymic* /forum/post/20797138
> 
> 
> What exactly this means ? I dont understand. This mens if i want control my GC100 with more than one ipod i will not get ? Or i connot control two GC100 in my home ?
> 
> Thanks.



I believe that it means that you can only connect with one device (eg. Ipad) to GC100 (unit) at a time. One device can control multible units, so if you have 2 or more GC100 you can control them all from one device..

Correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## claymic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grawsom* /forum/post/20797176
> 
> 
> I believe that it means that you can only connect with one device (eg. Ipad) to GC100 (unit) at a time. One device can control multible units, so if you have 2 or more GC100 you can control them all from one device..
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong...



Thanks for your help Grawsom.

So, if i have one ipad and one iphone, can i control the GC100 (unit) with both at the same time or no ?

My GC100 will arrive next week, i cannot test this things right now.

Thanks

Clayton


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phy88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alex,
> 
> 
> Yes, I understand, but what to insert into the "replace with" field if I want the specific feedback to be blank? Like I mentioned earlier, I only want to display the "on" status text for one of my lights when they're on, but if the lights are off, I don't want to display any feedback text, just blank space (this looks better with my interface). If I don't define the off state, then the label always displays the "on" status even when the lights are off. If I define the off state, and leave the "replace with" field blank, then the default "off" (target value) text appears. Is there a value that would not show any text?



Yes. Hit space bar once in the Replace With field for your power off feedback.


Alex


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *claymic* /forum/post/20797289
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help Grawsom.
> 
> So, if i have one ipad and one iphone, can i control the GC100 (unit) with both at the same time or no ?
> 
> My GC100 will arrive next week, i cannot test this things right now.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Clayton



No, the GC100 only allows one connection at the same time. If you want simultaneous connections you would need to go with an iTach unit (up to 8, I believe).

____

Axel


----------



## Nabs17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/20797345
> 
> 
> No, the GC100 only allows one connection at the same time. If you want simultaneous connections you would need to go with an iTach unit (up to 8, I believe).
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Let me follow up on this...


I understand you are saying the GC100 will only allow 1 connection at a time but you can have iRule loaded on as many devices as you want...just so you don't connect at the same time...correct? I have iRule loaded on an iPad and iPod and they both work....now I have a second iPad and I want to load it on it as well and it will become my main "interface" device...will I be able to load iRule on my second iPad?


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nabs17* /forum/post/20797412
> 
> 
> Let me follow up on this...
> 
> 
> I understand you are saying the GC100 will only allow 1 connection at a time but you can have iRule loaded on as many devices as you want...just so you don't connect at the same time...correct? I have iRule loaded on an iPad and iPod and they both work....now I have a second iPad and I want to load it on it as well and it will become my main "interface" device...will I be able to load iRule on my second iPad?



Yep, you got it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nabs17* /forum/post/20797412
> 
> 
> ... but you can have iRule loaded on as many devices as you want......



Just to avoid any confusion/misunderstanding with V2 iRule calls the iPods/iPad/etc. now 'handsets'. Depending on your license you can sync multiple handsets with the Builder, e.g. the Pro license allows 5 handsets as opposed to 3 for the Regular license. So in your case, you have 3 handsets (2 iPads and 1 iPod) and therefore a regular license is sufficient.


Hope this helps!

____

Axel


----------



## claymic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/20797345
> 
> 
> No, the GC100 only allows one connection at the same time. If you want simultaneous connections you would need to go with an iTach unit (up to 8, I believe).
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Thanks man

But if use on at a time ? means.. when i will use the ipod the ipad is off, ortherwise, when i will use the ipad, the ipod is off. Can i do that ?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## TTgolf

Thanks osupike99. I got DirecTV http feedback working now. I think by setting the tv/getTuned command every 15 secs actually slows down the interface a bit. I now issue the tv/getTuned command every time I change channel. It works better this way. Appreciate your support.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *claymic* /forum/post/20797566
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> But if use on at a time ? means.. when i will use the ipod the ipad is off, ortherwise, when i will use the ipad, the ipod is off. Can i do that ?
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Yes. You can only have 1 ACTIVE connection to a GC at a time.

____

Axel


----------



## Gorr

Hi All,


I have upgraded to 2.0 and would like to play around with the feedback on my Marantz Sr6004. I currently control it using RS232 and it works great. I can't get the feedback to work though. I have the Java app as a Rs232-USB gateway. This will change to a iTach later this month.

Any hints do I need to enter the VOL:? command or?


Second question is how to get my two Lutron Grafikeye QS:s to work with Irule. I have the IP interface on the network and a working solution for my Pronto. The last puzzle to remove the pronto is to get this device to work as well. Any hints is much appriciated.


----------



## TTgolf

Gorr,

can you share the name of the Java app?


----------



## moreilly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20796313
> 
> 
> moreilly, I'm in the same boat, I control all my lighting on the ISY 99 through iRule, but it'd be real sweet to see the status. I'm waiting for my builder license to be upgraded to 2.0, then I'll probably start to look for the 'coding' on the UD forum once I start to get a grasp of two way basics, but I'd love to work with you on this. I assume you're already controlling your lights.



I sent UD an email requesting assistance with some of their protocols (prefix/suffix/etc...). I'll let you know when I hear a response and will post any advances made with feedback.


----------



## phy88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20797320
> 
> 
> Yes. Hit space bar once in the Replace With field for your power off feedback.
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks, works. Major brain fail on my part for overlooking a simple space, heh.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20795923
> 
> 
> Handsets are used for two things: store a unique interface in the iRule Builder. The older versions had only two unique handsets one for the iPod and another for the iPad. If you had multiple devices and wanted a different interface, you needed to purchase an entire license for a home with two iPhones where a customer wanted a unique interface for each person.
> 
> 
> Handsets allow you to create multiple interfaces and sync to different iOS devices. As a result, you can now sync a unique interface to similar iOS devices within the same account.
> 
> 
> The basic version comes with 3 handsets while pro comes with 5. You can add more if you need. Keep in mind, that in the previous version you had two and now you automatically get another one.
> 
> 
> Based on the many requests from users, they wanted the ability to create a second interface for another person or another room and didn't need "unlimited" device support.
> 
> 
> Our response was to allow for more flexibility with handsets. When you sync to the Builder, you can chose the Handset you would like to download to the iOS device.



In the pre 2.0 world we have two handsets, but I can deploy those two definitions to as many devices as I wish. They of course will have to all use the same characteristics.


With 2.0 is it the same or can I only physically assign a device to only one iPad or iPhone?


In other words do I have three definitions (patterns) that I can deploy to as many devices as I want or can I only assign them to up to three physical devices, even if they all used the same pattern?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20796719
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Looks like the Feedback tutorials are on the iRule Support website.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I have pro activated but can't find the feedback tutorials. Could you provide a link?


EDIT: I found it by a site search.


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20798120
> 
> 
> I have pro activated but can't find the feedback tutorials. Could you provide a link?


 http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/feedback.html


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TTgolf* /forum/post/20797899
> 
> 
> can you share the name of the Java app?



He probably meant the Tcp2Serial app that's on the iRule downloads page.


I'm not sure, but it's possible it won't work with feedback for all devices, because it doesn't guarantee to return each feedback string as a single TCP packet (it sends characters as soon as it receives them from the serial device). I'm not sure how well iRule will handle that.

*EDIT:* I didn't get a chance to test Tcp2Serial yet, but I did verify that iRule handles feedback that is split across multiple TCP packets. So I expect Tcp2Serial is going to work with feedback.


----------



## Gorr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TTgolf* /forum/post/20797899
> 
> 
> Gorr,
> 
> can you share the name of the Java app?



Of course. It's the TCP2SERIAL at the main irule webpage at the download section. Cannot post links before I have 3 posts










Cheers


Edit: Oops to late. Good to know that it might be the issue though. Will order the Itach today then.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

I'll check Tcp2Serial with my Oppo BD player, since that sends fairly long feedback strings with the elapsed time and chapter number etc. If it doesn't work, it shouldn't be too hard to tweak it so that it does.


----------



## Trevorsplace

I guess i'm getting old because I can not figure out how you attach the feedback to a device.

It is looking for some kind of numeic code, read the tutorial and I am still no wiser.

Any help would be appreciated..


Never mind I found it, like I said just getting old.


Kudos to Itai for standing by his promise.....


----------



## claymic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/20797345
> 
> 
> No, the GC100 only allows one connection at the same time. If you want simultaneous connections you would need to go with an iTach unit (up to 8, I believe).
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Thanks for the help guys. I understand now.

Can i remote control the GC100 with IRule, from my office for exemple ? Can anyone tell me how ?

Thanks.


----------



## jimim

Hey all,


Well i got updated today. all is ok. didn't even have to resetup my gateways cause i thought i would have!


anyway, i'm going to be working on feedback for the nuvo line of multiroom audio. if anyone else is working this and wants to bump heads it would be awesome! feel free to PM me or post up here.


thanks,

jimi


----------



## No Clue

I'm trying to add some feedbacks to my existing irule layout and I must be missing something.


I am starting with an OPPO BDP 93 that I am controlling successfully using the OPPO Digital BDP83 RS232 as my device.

I imported the OPPO Bluray player RS232 as the feedback.

In the device properties, I assigned the OPPO Digital BDP83 RS232" as the device and saved it. After syncing, I go into devices and it shows "no feedbacks attached".


I have also attempted to do the same thing with the Integra prepro TCP and had the same results with "no feedbacks attached".


I think I followed the tutorial to the letter but something isn't right. Any ideas?


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Did you drag and drop one of the specific feedback textual items on to one of your pages?


Also, for the BDP-83/93, feedback won't work by default. You first have to send a command to the player to enable verbose mode. To get the elapsed time updated every second you need to send


#SVM 3\\x0D


I'm not sure if the SVM commands are defined in the device you download from the iRule database, but if not you will need to add them. The Oppo remembers the state it's in even after a power off, so you don't have to send SVM 3 each time (but if you reset the player to defaults you'll need to send it again).


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20798941
> 
> 
> Did you drag and drop one of the specific feedback textual items on to one of your pages?
> 
> 
> Also, for the BDP-83/93, feedback won't work by default. You first have to send a command to the player to enable verbose mode. To get the elapsed time updated every second you need to send
> 
> 
> #SVM 3\\x0D
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the SVM commands are defined in the device you download from the iRule database, but if not you will need to add them. The Oppo remembers the state it's in even after a power off, so you don't have to send SVM 3 each time (but if you reset the player to defaults you'll need to send it again).



I did drag some feedback items onto a page.

How do I send that command? Do I add this under the "device actions" within the builder?

Also, shouldn't I be able to see a feedback attached to the OPPO within the Ipad device settings (that I could see within the Ipad)?


Thanks!


----------



## derelict2

i've got the http feedback working with xbmc and eventghost.


however... i want something more dynamic from eventghost (like volumeschanges displayed instantly without having to do a http get request to the eventghost machine everytime)


has anyone got eventghost feedback working using the broadcast plugin or something similar to that ? maybe send a broadcast message and irule receives that and shows the text ?


Thanks for any hints and tips!


----------



## Steve Goff

I'm still unclear what can be done with retinal display handsets. The presence of double sized default buttons suggests to me that we can work with panels that are double-sized, containing double-sized graphic elements, including backgrounds. Visual clues in the builder suggest the same. If I can confirm this I can start making new backgrounds and graphic elements for Retina displays.


EDIT:

I've played around a bit with the builder, and it is as I thought. For Retina handhelds the panels are bigger and can take bigger graphics, including backgrounds and buttons.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TTgolf* /forum/post/20797604
> 
> 
> Thanks osupike99. I got DirecTV http feedback working now. I think by setting the tv/getTuned command every 15 secs actually slows down the interface a bit. I now issue the tv/getTuned command every time I change channel. It works better this way. Appreciate your support.



I'm able to configure DirecTV to show Channel names and numbers, but the Volume is not working


Any ideas ?

What do you have in the "starts with" and "end with" ..... Please post your setting screen if possible.


Thanks


----------



## Glimmie

The canned devices in the feedback section seem easy enough. But what about building your own feedback file.


For example I want to print the word "Hello World" above a button.


I assume the PREFIX is some command that identifies the text window I want to change.


How is the text string handled? Is that what the * means on some of the prebuilt devices?


What is the SUFFIX for? I noticed it's not always used.


How do you seperate the prefix, text and suffix in the string? Commas, slashes, etc?


Generating the feedback string is no problem for me. I wrote my HT controller myself. So I can generate any command string needed and send it through the GC100 RS232 port. Just how do you get Irule to display it


Note I don't want to have to program a list of text responses into Irule and select them by pointing a number to them. I hope Irule can accept dynamic text strings.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/20799253
> 
> 
> I'm able to configure DirecTV to show Channel names and numbers, but the Volume is not working
> 
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> What do you have in the "starts with" and "end with" ..... Please post your setting screen if possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Directv feedback is already setup for you. You do not need to worry about starts with ends with. Drag in the feedback items, create a new command called query with code tv/getTuned, create an Entrance and add the query command to the entrance and make the entrance repeatable at whatever time intervals you want. Or alternatively, add the query command to your Channel Up and Down buttons after adding a delay of 0.5 seconds to those buttons. So when you press the Channel UP or Down it will change the channel and then query the feedback. This is how jacked up the feedback protocol is for DTV boxes. Some of the most halfa$$ed protocols out there.



Alex


----------



## Steve Goff

The metallic retina size buttons are missing some of the essential buttons, such as the regular size stop, and the large volume buttons.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20799374
> 
> 
> Directv feedback is already setup for you. You do not need to worry about starts with ends with. Drag in the feedback items, create a new command called query with code tv/getTuned, create an Entrance and add the query command to the entrance and make the entrance repeatable at whatever time intervals you want. Or alternatively, add the query command to your Channel Up and Down buttons after adding a delay of 0.5 seconds to those buttons. So when you press the Channel UP or Down it will change the channel and then query the feedback. This is how jacked up the feedback protocol is for DTV boxes. Some of the most halfa$$ed protocols out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks, it works now.


----------



## DAlba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20783716
> 
> 
> 
> As I have stated in the past, I personally feel a connection to this forum (after more than 8 years). I want to extend a thank you to forum members and our early customers with a free upgrade to the iRule Pro.




I just got hosed by iRule! I sent email for free upgrade and was told that they will only give free upgrades for purchases before December 31, 2010. The only reason I bought iRule was because of the above remark from Itai which was on March 26, 2011.


----------



## grog54321

I have a question about the Formula section of a numeric feedback code. What operations are you able to do with these formulas? I have some return codes that I would like to strip some bits off of so I need to do an AND operation but I don't know the syntax (or if it's even possible).


Thanks


----------



## Steve Goff

Anyone else not able to start the builder? I can't even get to the Google sign-in page.


----------



## Jhair

Can someone provide me a really simple step-by-step on how to setup feedback for Denon AVRs? I have always controlled my AVR via tcp/ip. I just added iRule's feedback for Denon TCP/RS-232 and connected it to the device. Control still works just fine, but all of the feedbacks come back blank. I saw the tutorial on the iRule site but it wasn't really helpful. Based on that I've tried inserting 0x0D in the ends with and suffix areas of a bunch of the feedback config screens, but that didn't work either. I feel like I'm missing something basic here. HELP! 


EDIT: More tweaking (basically reverted everything to defaults) and I've finally figured out the problem (I think). Nothing is displayed until i make a change. In other words, I load up the page and until I turn the volume up or down, nothing is displayed for volume level. Until I change the source, nothing is displayed for source. Is this right???


----------



## Glimmie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jhair* 
Can someone provide me a really simple step-by-step on how to setup feedback for Denon AVRs? I have always controlled my AVR via tcp/ip. I just added iRule's feedback for Denon TCP/RS-232 and connected it to the device. Control still works just fine, but all of the feedbacks come back blank. I saw the tutorial on the iRule site but it wasn't really helpful. Based on that I've tried inserting 0x0D in the ends with and suffix areas of a bunch of the feedback config screens, but that didn't work either. I feel like I'm missing something basic here. HELP! 


EDIT: More tweaking (basically reverted everything to defaults) and I've finally figured out the problem (I think). Nothing is displayed until i make a change. In other words, I load up the page and until I turn the volume up or down, nothing is displayed for volume level. Until I change the source, nothing is displayed for source. Is this right???
The Denon probably needs to be asked to send it's status. It sounds like it will send status when a change is made though. If there is a command to request status, you need to put that in the entrance page of the panel or set it up to poll every so many seconds. There is a post a few back that explains this some more.


----------



## Jhair

Thanks for the tip... another question: is there anyway to use the feedback to make state-aware user interface elements? i.e.: a Mute button that turns red when the system is muted, a Power button that turns red when the system is off, or a slider that will load up with the current value reflected? I know there is a way to render a basic slider using the feedbacks, but it isn't very visually impressive and doesn't really fit with the look and feel of my remote.


----------



## Glimmie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jhair* 
Thanks for the tip... another question: is there anyway to use the feedback to make state-aware user interface elements? i.e.: a Mute button that turns red when the system is muted, a Power button that turns red when the system is off, or a slider that will load up with the current value reflected? I know there is a way to render a basic slider using the feedbacks, but it isn't very visually impressive and doesn't really fit with the look and feel of my remote.
I don't know yet but I want those types of features as well. My guess is there needs to be a way to display user graphics instead of text based on feedback.


----------



## jagphys90

Hi everyone. Just wanted to make a pitch for the iRule Community Forum. This forum/website is dedicated solely for iRule. Because it is dedicated to iRule we can separate our threads based on the feature set of iRule. Please take a look.


The site is located at www.irulecommunity.com . It requires a simple registration to post.


Jeff


----------



## Jim Clamage

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* 
Anyone else not able to start the builder? I can't even get to the Google sign-in page.
Having the same problem, no joy getting to the google sign in page.


----------



## Jim Clamage

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* 
Having the same problem, no joy getting to the google sign in page.
I logged into google.com, signed out then was able to get to the google sign in for ibuilder but then it got stuck again...anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## cubesys

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Glimmie* 
I don't know yet but I want those types of features as well. My guess is there needs to be a way to display user graphics instead of text based on feedback.
At the current version, feedback is limited to alphanumeric information. We know that there is much to improve and we are working on things like changing the images based on feedbacks.


----------



## Jim Clamage

Itai, are you experiencing some builder issues? I still can't log into my builder account. Its frozen once I login.


Hi btw, hope all is well.

Jim


----------



## Glimmie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cubesys* 
At the current version, feedback is limited to alphanumeric information. We know that there is much to improve and we are working on things like changing the images based on feedbacks.
Great news! I know it's going to take all of us a while to master just the new text based feedback.


----------



## linsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derelict2* /forum/post/20799031
> 
> 
> i've got the http feedback working with xbmc and eventghost.
> 
> 
> however... i want something more dynamic from eventghost (like volumeschanges displayed instantly without having to do a http get request to the eventghost machine everytime)
> 
> 
> has anyone got eventghost feedback working using the broadcast plugin or something similar to that ? maybe send a broadcast message and irule receives that and shows the text ?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any hints and tips!



derelict2


Can you give me some help on how you got feedback working with XBMC?


----------



## khiser

I have a simple page created for radio. I lists the station frequency and AM or FM next to it.


I have played with the "point position" but no matter what I use it screws up either the AM or FM station. i.e. at "3" 610 AM displays as 6.1 while FM looks fine.


I assume there is some formula I can us but can not figure out what to do. If it matters this is on an Onkyo Receiver.


Thanks!


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Just wanted to make a pitch for the iRule Community Forum. This forum/website is dedicated solely for iRule. Because it is dedicated to iRule we can separate our threads based on the feature set of iRule. Please take a look.
> 
> 
> The site is located at www.irulecommunity.com . It requires a simple registration to post.
> 
> 
> Jeff



I did register a while back, but i can't log in. Do you know how I could solve this? Is there a way without having to use another email and userneme?


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAlba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I just got hosed by iRule! I sent email for free upgrade and was told that they will only give free upgrades for purchases before December 31, 2010. The only reason I bought iRule was because of the above remark from Itai which was on March 26, 2011.



Sorry to hear that. I purchased mine before December 31 and was given the upgrade. I'm so happy that they haven't changed their model to exclude us, I would have been more than happy to have given them the $50. SJ.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAlba* /forum/post/20799737
> 
> 
> I just got hosed by iRule! I sent email for free upgrade and was told that they will only give free upgrades for purchases before December 31, 2010. The only reason I bought iRule was because of the above remark from Itai which was on March 26, 2011.



I too purchased because I was under the impression that the March 26 statement applied to the Feb. purchase I made. Another AVS member that I am helping also purchased under the same assumption. I wonder how many others have purchased this year under the same impression? Really purchasing early did not gain any cost savings unless you purchased last year. The basic builder license is still the same price.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20800529
> 
> 
> At the current version, feedback is limited to alphanumeric information. We know that there is much to improve and we are working on things like changing the images based on feedbacks.



Will those future enhancements be included in the Pro version? Will there be additional cost for such an upgrade? AVS will allow that much to be said.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jhair* /forum/post/20800115
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip... another question: is there anyway to use the feedback to make state-aware user interface elements? i.e.: a Mute button that turns red when the system is muted, a Power button that turns red when the system is off, or a slider that will load up with the current value reflected? I know there is a way to render a basic slider using the feedbacks, but it isn't very visually impressive and doesn't really fit with the look and feel of my remote.



A scripting language like JavaScript could do that. That would be a lot more complicated however like what CommandFusion is using.


----------



## Nosoforos

-Post deleted by myself-


----------



## grawsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derelict2* /forum/post/20799031
> 
> 
> i've got the http feedback working with xbmc and eventghost.
> 
> 
> however... i want something more dynamic from eventghost (like volumeschanges displayed instantly without having to do a http get request to the eventghost machine everytime)
> 
> 
> has anyone got eventghost feedback working using the broadcast plugin or something similar to that ? maybe send a broadcast message and irule receives that and shows the text ?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any hints and tips!



Please tell some more regarding this.....


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/20801160
> 
> 
> Will those future enhancements be included in the Pro version? Will there be additional cost for such an upgrade? AVS will allow that much to be said.



I paid the $50.00 and upgraded to Pro, but I hope we don't get charged every time there's an upgrade. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy to pay for major upgrades like getting feedback etc. but minor upgrades, say like getting graphics feedback as opposed to text feedback should be free for registered users.


I would like to give credit where it is due though, the upgrade was definitly worth the money. The builder is getting more user friendly (copy/paste etc.) and feedback was relativly easy to get working. I had my Denon AVR displaying volume, power state, source, surround mode AND Tuner frequency/station information withing 90 minutes of upgrading, and that included building a simple retina handset as well.


Some basic knowledge on how your device processes and replies to serial, telnet or http commands is invaluable in getting feedback working. You can find protocol information for most, if not all consumer devices on the internet. If you do not have the protocol information handy, or you do not understand the information that you've found, then you really are flying blind. One thing I did notice, if the space allocated for the text feedback is too small i.e. not wide enough, the text will not display at all.


Contrary to posts above, the Retina configuration doesn't give you bigger buttons, it gives you higher resolution buttons. They apear larger in the Builder (i.e. more pixels per button) but are the same size on the handset. In fact, I reused some custom buttons I created for the iPod handset and they appeared SMALLER on the Redina handset. This is because of their relativley low pixel count. Ah well, back to Photoshop.


Cheers

Pat.


----------



## nyjklein

Is copying and pasting feedbacks between pages supported? I can select and the right click an existing feedback and the popup context menu offers the the copy and cut options. But after I select copy, when I right click the target page the option to paste the feedback is there ("paste textual feedback") but greyed out.


Is this supposed to work? Am I missing something? I can copy and paste buttons fine.


Thanks,


Jeff


P.S. Lovin' 2.0 Pro so far.


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pat911* /forum/post/20801371
> 
> 
> Contrary to posts above, the Retina configuration doesn't give you bigger buttons, it gives you higher resolution buttons. They apear larger in the Builder (i.e. more pixels per button) but are the same size on the handset. In fact, I reused some custom buttons I created for the iPod handset and they appeared SMALLER on the Redina handset. This is because of their relativley low pixel count. Ah well, back to Photoshop.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Pat.



So should I create new 'handsets' and copy and paste my things into them or something? I would like to know the best way to convert the icons I have now, to retina ones. But if I drag a retina icon into my existing panels, it will be too big.


----------



## raymagnu

Will there in the future be possible for handsets to communicate with eatchother, so that one may be able to automaticly change pages when an other does?

I plan to have one iPad main controll and one iPod with simple and gesture based controll over my system in my main zone and it would be great if the iPod could jump to the same activity when I change it on my iPad. This would be great feature for whole house systems as well.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyjklein* /forum/post/20801524
> 
> 
> Is copying and pasting feedbacks between pages supported? I can select and the right click an existing feedback and the popup context menu offers the the copy and cut options. But after I select copy, when I right click the target page the option to paste the feedback is there ("paste textual feedback") but greyed out.
> 
> 
> Is this supposed to work? Am I missing something? I can copy and paste buttons fine.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jeff
> 
> 
> P.S. Lovin' 2.0 Pro so far.




All you have to do is copy and go to the page where you want to past and Paste or press CTRL+V.



Alex


----------



## nyjklein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20802161
> 
> 
> All you have to do is copy and go to the page where you want to past and Paste or press CTRL+V.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Have you tried this with a feedback object? It isn't working for me. I can paste buttons but not feedbacks.


Notice how the "paste numeric feedback" is greyed out in the popup context menu capture I've attached.

Jeff


----------



## nyjklein

Well, reading the release notes it appears copy and paste for feedbacks may not be supported since it's not in the listed objects. Hopefully it will be added soon.


*Improved Cut/Copy/Paste - iRule Standard and Pro*

The cut/copy/paste functionality can be used by right clicking on an object, using standard keyboard shortcuts (Control-C or Command-C on the PC/MAC), or using the icons in the Panels tree. You can now use the cut/copy/paste functions with the following iRule objects:
Panel - Duplicate the Panel with all elements within the Panel.

Page - Duplicate of the Page with all of the elements within the Page.

Button - Commands and delays are copied with the button.

Link - Commands and target link location are copied.

Label - Labels are copied with the associated commands and settings.

Background Image


----------



## linsmith

Okay maybe I am doing something wrong, but i can't get the correct value for the volume to show up on my irule setup.


I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-32, so i used the RS232 feedback codes from the iRule builder. The included equation for Volume is "x-81". So here is the problem the Pioneer volume moves in 0.5dB steps, but the formula moves in full steps.


Here is the Pioneer way of giving vol info:

185 : +12.0dB

184 : +11.5dB

161 : 0.0dB

001 : -80.0dB

000 : ---.-dB (MIN)


So i need a formula that will accomplish this, any mathematicians want to take a crack at it.


Or maybe i am just missing something simple. Please Help.


EDIT: ok so i figured it out i just had to wake up some more. Here is the formula people need if they have Pioneer AVR's "(x/2)-80.5" hope this helps someone, or maybe i am the last to figure it out.


----------



## grog54321

Is there an example feedback XML file available? I have a custom device with lots of codes so it will be a lot easier to edit the XML and upload it.


Thanks


----------



## anmg

I have an hr24 (directv) and it has been working fine over ip. It recently stopped working. Do I need to switch to ir?


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an hr24 (directv) and it has been working fine over ip. It recently stopped working. Do I need to switch to ir?



Mine still works fine, so I would check all your network settings first before jumping to IR.


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/20802683
> 
> 
> Mine still works fine, so I would check all your network settings first before jumping to IR.




Thanks, I will.


----------



## Trevorsplace

I have been trying to set up my Insteon lights with help from Alex via pm, posting here because I am sure it will benefit others.


Have downloaded the Insteon feedback and setup per instructions including port number now.

Lights work fine but slider never shows. Do I need to send a command to Insteon rather than just turn lights on ( similar to the DTV Get data command) to get status ??


Thanks


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So should I create new 'handsets' and copy and paste my things into them or something? I would like to know the best way to convert the icons I have now, to retina ones. But if I drag a retina icon into my existing panels, it will be too big.



Create a new handset. Change the name in the drop down to iPhone retina and u are good to go. U need to have the handset set to the retina. U can't change old ones already created to retina.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/20802706
> 
> 
> I have been trying to set up my Insteon lights with help from Alex via pm, posting here because I am sure it will benefit others.
> 
> 
> Have downloaded the Insteon feedback and setup per instructions including port number now.
> 
> Lights work fine but slider never shows. Do I need to send a command to Insteon rather than just turn lights on ( similar to the DTV Get data command) to get status ??
> 
> 
> Thanks



Trevor,


Insteon is nice enough to send response when command is sent. So no need to work around like DTV. Have you assigned your Insteon device to the Feedback item from the drop down next to Device line item in the Feedback properties?



Alex


----------



## derelict2


PlayStatuslaying
SongNo:0
Type:Audio
Title:A Perfect Circle - Blue
Genre:Alternative Rock Adult Hits
URL:
Lyrics:
Samplerate:44
ThumbefaultAlbumCover.png
Time:00:07
Duration:
Percentage:-2147483648
File size:-1
Changed:True
now you can create a feedback (and assign it to the xbmc network device you created the get current playing command for) where you "filter" the output for your needs using prefix and suffix... lets say you want the current song title:


prefix: *Title: (the star matches the
part and anything else before title)


suffix:
* (matches anything AFTER the actual value you want... in this case the next
on the next line and anything AFTER that)


you can now assign the feedback into your interface... and trigger the "get current playing" command using a button or a repeating entry command!


hope this helps !?


----------



## derelict2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by derelict2
> 
> i've got the http feedback working with xbmc and eventghost.
> 
> 
> however... i want something more dynamic from eventghost (like volumeschanges displayed instantly without having to do a http get request to the eventghost machine everytime)
> 
> 
> has anyone got eventghost feedback working using the broadcast plugin or something similar to that ? maybe send a broadcast message and irule receives that and shows the text ?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any hints and tips!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grawsom* /forum/post/20801318
> 
> 
> Please tell some more regarding this.....



What would you like to know ?


----------



## derelict2

Sorry to bump this but.....i would really appreciate any help or even some hints about this:


i've got the http feedback working with xbmc and eventghost.


however... i want something more dynamic from eventghost (like volumeschanges displayed instantly without having to do a http get request to the eventghost machine everytime)


has anyone got eventghost feedback working using the broadcast plugin or something similar to that ? maybe send a broadcast message and irule receives that and shows the text ?


Thanks for any hints and tips!


----------



## Trevorsplace

Alex


The Insteon lights are setup and work fine from iRule, but I am not getting any feedback.

I have defined the device as my Insteon 2412N, changed the address of the feedback and placed an instance On my page.

This gives me a slider in the builder, sync, but nothing shows on the ipad when I switch the lights on and off via the irule.

What should I be seeing ?


Also I use scenes on the iRule setup not individual light commands, would that be an issue ??


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/20800980
> 
> 
> I have a simple page created for radio. I lists the station frequency and AM or FM next to it.
> 
> 
> I have played with the "point position" but no matter what I use it screws up either the AM or FM station. i.e. at "3" 610 AM displays as 6.1 while FM looks fine.
> 
> 
> I assume there is some formula I can us but can not figure out what to do. If it matters this is on an Onkyo Receiver.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, we need a TECHNICAL tutorial on both the numeric and text feedback functions for us DIYers. The 2.0 tutorial is great for someone adding feedback to a supported device where all the work has been done in the library. But many of us want to add feedback to new devices not in the library.


Come on guys, I asked this yesterday. What does the * mean in the target value. I think it means copy the ASCII string verbose? We need to know how these functions work on a user programming level.


Contacting support is an option but answering the question here allows the entire community to benefit from the knowledge.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20803038
> 
> 
> .. What does the * mean in the target value. I think it means copy the ASCII string verbose? We need to know how these functions work on a user programming level.



* is a wildcard when used as a prefix, suffix or target. So * on its own as a target matches the entire string between the prefix and suffix. Then if you leave the replace value blank it will use whatever was matched as the replacement (if you actually want to replace with blank you have to enter a space).


For volume feedback on my Yamaha RX-V1800 I use *026 as the prefix, because it has to match 0026, 1026, 2026 etc. (any of which may be sent as feedback to indicate a volume change).


Yes, it could be better documented







.


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20801925
> 
> 
> So should I create new 'handsets' and copy and paste my things into them or something? I would like to know the best way to convert the icons I have now, to retina ones. But if I drag a retina icon into my existing panels, it will be too big.



Best way is to create a new Retina handset and copy/paste all panels from your existing handset to it. This will ensure that all commands are working without recreating new panels.


You will find that the background and all other icons will appear too small. You then need to replace all the backgrounds and icons with the retina versions using simple drag and drop. Once this is done you should be good to go.


Cheers

Pat.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pat911* /forum/post/20803183
> 
> 
> Best way is to create a new Retina handset and copy/paste all panels from your existing handset to it. This will ensure that all commands are working without recreating new panels.
> 
> 
> You will find that the background and all other icons will appear too small. You then need to replace all the backgrounds and icons with the retina versions using simple drag and drop. Once this is done you should be good to go.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Pat.




I just played with the builder a little. i never knew u could copy over old images. so that doesn't mess up anything?


jimi


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20803109
> 
> 
> * is a wildcard when used as a prefix, suffix or target. So * on its own as a target matches the entire string between the prefix and suffix. Then if you leave the replace value blank it will use whatever was matched as the replacement (if you actually want to replace with blank you have to enter a space).
> 
> 
> For volume feedback on my Yamaha RX-V1800 I use *026 as the prefix, because it has to match 0026, 1026, 2026 etc. (any of which may be sent as feedback to indicate a volume change).
> 
> 
> Yes, it could be better documented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



OK, thanks. So I want to print "Hello" above a monitor icon. Here is what I propose to send:


[CTRL A]M1Hello[CTRL C][CR]


0x1= starts with (\\x1 in Irule builder)

M1= prefix (identifies the text box?)

Hello= displayed text

0x3= suffix (\\x3 in Irule builder)

0xD= ends with (\\xD in Irule builder)


Is this the required format?


(Actual C code in my HT controller that talks to the GC100):


void send_extcntl_text(char *c)


{

int n;

unsigned char s1[100];


s1[0]= 0x1; // 'starts with'

s1[1]= 0; // reset pointer

strcat(s1,c); // copy text string (includes prefix)

n= strlen(s1); // update pointer

s1[++n]= 0x3; // 'suffix'

s1[++n]= 0xD; // 'ends with'

s1[++n]= 0; // terminate string

comm_str(EXTCNTL_COMM,s1); // send out to RS232 port

}


----------



## jimim

also, what is the best row and height to set the retina layer to? same as the regular one?


thanks,

jimi


----------



## No Clue

Assuming I managed the feedback items correctly, shouldn't the feedback appear in the "feedbacks" field?


Not sure what I did wrong here. I assigned the feedback to the correct device and synced everything. Is there something else I need to do?


I also tried restoring gateways


Never mind, I found that i haven't been syncing. I thought when it said "Updating Handsets" that it was doing the sync. I touched the "Ipad" and everything synced and the feedbacks show up where they are supposed to.


----------



## cheezit73

Ok so tried setting up feedbacks last night for my two pioneer avr's and am having some issues.


On my vsx-21txh the feedback works as expected, I can get volume to display and adjust with each volume increment and can display the current listening mode etc.. The feedback change is very responsive and near instant.


On my vsx-01 txh I can get the volume feedback, however it does not always adjust with each change, maybe every two or three changes it will update. Also I can not get the listening modes to display. The feedback is not responsive and slow.


Both of these are connected to a digiport server and are setup with the same codes..all commands work, just feedbacks don't properly. I have wired the serial cables the same, except the only difference is that the vsx-21 serial documents show to connect pin 7 to rts-rts. The 01 documentation does not show this, so I did not connect anything to pin 7.



Any thoughts?


Thanks


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/20803233
> 
> 
> OK, thanks. So I want to print "Hello" above a monitor icon. Here is what I propose to send...



That's basically it, although you can skip the suffix (leave it blank) if you don't really need it. Then you would use * as "target value" and leave "replace with" blank.


But I think you need two digits after \\x in Builder (e.g. \\x01 for CTRL A). At least I always use two digits.


Also I think your C code should be using n++ where you have ++n.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20804120
> 
> 
> That's basically it, although you can skip the suffix (leave it blank) if you don't really need it. Then you would use * as "target value" and leave "replace with" blank.
> 
> 
> But I think you need two digits after \\x in Builder (e.g. \\x01 for CTRL A). At least I always use two digits.



Yeah, I like to use both digits as well.



> Quote:
> Also I think your C code should be using n++ where you have ++n.



No it's correct. When I get the position of n via strlen() it is reported as the last character in the array. So I must pre-increment n before I assign the next value. At least that's how this particular compiler works.


I could have also done it as n= (strlen(s1) + 1);


----------



## kriktsemaj99

s1[0] = 'a';

s1[1] = 0; // end of string

n = strlen(s1); // should return 1


The next character needs to overwrite the terminating 0, so it should go in s1[1] (i.e. no pre-increment of n).


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20804383
> 
> 
> s1[0] = 'a';
> 
> s1[1] = 0; // end of string
> 
> n = strlen(s1); // should return 1
> 
> 
> The next character needs to overwrite the terminating 0, so it should go in s1[1] (i.e. no pre-increment of n).



void send_extcntl_text(char *c)


{

int n;

unsigned char s1[100];


s1[0]= 0x1; // 'starts with'

s1[1]= 0; // reset pointer

strcat(s1,c); // copy text string (includes prefix)

n= strlen(s1); // update pointer

s1[++n]= 0x3; // 'suffix'

s1[++n]= 0xD; // 'ends with'

s1[++n]= 0; // terminate string

comm_str(EXTCNTL_COMM,s1); // send out to RS232 port

}


Note the strcat call. The s1[1]= 0; before the strcat() is needed to clear junk out of the array, or more accuratly force the string cat right after the [ctrl a]. If it is not there the strcat() is appended to random junk in the array which could be very long.


Keep in mind these quirks are compiler dependent. My compiler is supposed to initialize all arrays to zero. But it doesn't always work so I do it manually just do it to be sure. It must have something to do with memory allocation.


I tested this function with a serial protocol analyzer running on another PC. It works as expected.


BTW, this is Boreland C++ ver 3.1 running under DOS. comm_str(port_address,string) is another routine I wrote. It writes a null terminated string directly to the UART hardware, in this case EXT_CNTL = 0x2A0 which is a non standard comm address. That's why I use direct hardware access. I don't have to fuss with third party hardware drivers or put up with strict Windows I/O rules.


----------



## Moggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derelict2* /forum/post/20802797
> 
> 
> now you can create a feedback (and assign it to the xbmc network device you created the get current playing command for) where you "filter" the output for your needs using prefix and suffix... lets say you want the current song title:
> 
> 
> prefix: *Title: (the star matches the
> part and anything else before title)
> 
> 
> suffix:
> * (matches anything AFTER the actual value you want... in this case the next
> on the next line and anything AFTER that)
> 
> 
> you can now assign the feedback into your interface... and trigger the "get current playing" command using a button or a repeating entry command!
> 
> 
> hope this helps !?



I haven't pulled the trigger on the 'pro' upgrade yet, but reading this makes me wonder why iRule does't just use regular expressions for pattern matching?


----------



## dorky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dorky* /forum/post/20792240
> 
> 
> Is there a way to beta test the android version of iRule? I have a plethora of android devices, but only one iOS device. Let me know if us Android users can beta test and provide feedback on your daily/weekly builds.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Giving this post a bump. Itai, any way we can help beta test the Android version?


Thanks!


----------



## SJHT

Is it possible to put linked pages at the beginning and end of a macro? On my pronto pro I do this to indicate that the macro is executing. Jump to a hidden page that states the macro is executing and then at the end of the macro sequence it jumps to the activity. Thanks. SJ


----------



## Zellarman

Anyone out there using feedback on a Universal Devices ISY? I've tried using the feedback for Insteon being shared, and variations of, but to no avail.


Unfortunately I've also been fairly unsuccessful with feedback from my Xantech ZPR68-10. I've programmed query commands into my device, and set up textual and graphic bar feedbacks that work perfectly. The ZPR is a multi zone preamp, and the problem I'm having is that a query for any information in any zone only yields either a 'Y' or 'N' , which is fine b/c that's only for power or mute, and I don't have to display current state of mute, BUT the darn volume, treble, and bass only give a two digit response when queried. So, if I'm in a panel for zone two, and query my volume, all three Feedback will show the same for multiple handsets


----------



## moreilly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20796313
> 
> 
> moreilly, I'm in the same boat, I control all my lighting on the ISY 99 through iRule, but it'd be real sweet to see the status. I'm waiting for my builder license to be upgraded to 2.0, then I'll probably start to look for the 'coding' on the UD forum once I start to get a grasp of two way basics, but I'd love to work with you on this. I assume you're already controlling your lights.



Insteon light feedback with a Universal Devices ISY-99i is up and running (numeric only as I haven't tried tackling textual yet). It may not be the best way to do it, but it's my way and it works. Send me a PM if you're still interested and I'll try to do a little write-up as to how I got it to work (it takes a little tweaking).


You posted your last message while I was typing this.

Also, I believe the shared insteon feedback is for a different device (as it's not even close to what I've got).


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moreilly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Insteon light feedback with a Universal Devices ISY-99i is up and running (numeric only as I haven't tried tackling textual yet). It may not be the best way to do it, but it's my way and it works. Send me a PM if you're still interested and I'll try to do a little write-up as to how I got it to work (it takes a little tweaking).
> 
> 
> You posted your last message while I was typing this.
> 
> Also, I believe the shared insteon feedback is for a different device (as it's not even close to what I've got).



Great! If you could just share the feedback to iRule, if you don't mind, I'll hopefully be able to decipher it.


----------



## RDHolmes

I'm just getting started with iRule. So far I have been able to control some functions of my TiVo Series 3 via IP. (I was able to find the Port Number for the TiVo via a Google search.)


My question is, how do I find the correct Port Number for other IP devices like my Marantz SR6006. Roku and Apple TV version 2?


----------



## grawsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derelict2* /forum/post/20802815
> 
> 
> What would you like to know ?



You answered it for the time in post #4228, thanks

Will try and play around this weekend...


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20805482
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I've also been fairly unsuccessful with feedback from my Xantech ZPR68-10. I've programmed query commands into my device, and set up textual and graphic bar feedbacks that work perfectly. The ZPR is a multi zone preamp, and the problem I'm having is that a query for any information in any zone only yields either a 'Y' or 'N' , which is fine b/c that's only for power or mute, and I don't have to display current state of mute, BUT the darn volume, treble, and bass only give a two digit response when queried. So, if I'm in a panel for zone two, and query my volume, all three Feedback will show the same for multiple handsets



I don't see a solution for that. The problem is really with the Xantech protocol, because it doesn't echo back the zone number before sending the volume etc.


----------



## alex014

Hi. Would anybody be able to tell me if the pioneer 5020fd plasma tv and the pioneer vsx21thx can be controlled with the rs232. Also can the motorola stb that fios uses be controlled over ip. Thanks for any help. Hopefully these are not stupid questions. I am kind of new at this


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex014* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. Would anybody be able to tell me if the pioneer 5020fd plasma tv and the pioneer vsx21thx can be controlled with the rs232. Also can the motorola stb that fios uses be controlled over ip. Thanks for any help. Hopefully these are not stupid questions. I am kind of new at this



Alex, I am controlling my vsx 21 via rs 232 and it is working great including two way feedback.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/20802304
> 
> 
> Okay maybe I am doing something wrong, but i can't get the correct value for the volume to show up on my irule setup.
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-32, so i used the RS232 feedback codes from the iRule builder. The included equation for Volume is "x-81". So here is the problem the Pioneer volume moves in 0.5dB steps, but the formula moves in full steps.
> 
> 
> Here is the Pioneer way of giving vol info:
> 
> 185 : +12.0dB
> 
> 184 : +11.5dB
> 
> 161 : 0.0dB
> 
> 001 : -80.0dB
> 
> 000 : ---.-dB (MIN)
> 
> 
> So i need a formula that will accomplish this, any mathematicians want to take a crack at it.
> 
> 
> Or maybe i am just missing something simple. Please Help.
> 
> 
> EDIT: ok so i figured it out i just had to wake up some more. Here is the formula people need if they have Pioneer AVR's "(x/2)-80.5" hope this helps someone, or maybe i am the last to figure it out.



Actually I think you are the first for Pioneer.....


Just noticed that you already shared the feedback codes. Great work.

Time to play with my SC-27

Thanks


----------



## nosdude

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nosdude* 
Actually I think you are the first for Pioneer.....


Just noticed that you already shared the feedback codes. Great work.

Time to play with my SC-27

Thanks
Do we need to add an Entrance ??


----------



## linsmith

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nosdude* 
Actually I think you are the first for Pioneer.....


Just noticed that you already shared the feedback codes. Great work.

Time to play with my SC-27

Thanks


Do we need to add an Entrance ??
It must have been someone else that added the FB codes for the Pioneer, I just used the default iRule ones, but had to change the VOL FB formula to get it to display the correct number.


I just added the get VOL command once to the Entrance so that the FB shows up right away instead of it waiting till the volume is changed.


The Pioneers send feedback automatically (for most things) when something changes, saves having to constantly send a get info code.


----------



## cheezit73

Regarding Pioneer's, there are two feedback devices in the builder, one says rs232 and the other says tcp/ip. If you look at the notes the tcp/ip one says SC-25 and newer, and the RS232 one says older.. I am using the "RS232" for my VSX-01 and the "TCP/IP" (even though it is rs232 not lan) for my VSX-21 which already has the proper volume formula built in.


I still am having trouble getting two way feedback to work with my 01 even though my 21 works great.


If anybody has any ideas why please chime in!!


Thanks


----------



## Graham N

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bulldogger*
I too purchased because I was under the impression that the March 26 statement applied to the Feb. purchase I made. Another AVS member that I am helping also purchased under the same assumption. I wonder how many others have purchased this year under the same impression? Really purchasing early did not gain any cost savings unless you purchased last year. The basic builder license is still the same price.
Me too,


Graham


----------



## riso79

Please Help!










I have a Denon 3085 Reciver, I cant manage to get the formula right

for channel volym for each sourround speaker!


So here is the problem the Denon volume moves in 0.5dB steps,

but the irule moves in 0.0.5 steps.


Heres my settings!

----------------------------------

Format=ascii

Notatiom=Decimal

point position=2 (12.345)

Formula= ???????

Min=-12

Max=12

----------------------------------


Here is the Denon Reciver way of giving vol info for FL,FR,C,SW,SBL,SBR:


62 = +12.0dB

50 = 0.0dB

38 = -12.0dB


The Master volym works great!


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should email support.



Hi Zellarman,


I have contacted then but they won't do anything about it, that's the politest way I can put it.


Graham


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/20807835
> 
> 
> Hi Zellarman,
> 
> 
> I have contacted then but they won't do anything about it, that's the politest way I can put it.
> 
> 
> Graham



I agree, I was an iRule user and contributor in this thread long before Itai offered the upgrade:


Originally Posted by cubesys March 26th

"As I have stated in the past, I personally feel a

connection to this forum (after more than 8

years). I want to extend a thank you to forum

members and our early customers with a free

upgrade to the iRule Pro."


I spoke with customer support, and was rudely informed the I didn't purchase before Dec 2010. I sent a PM on here to Itai and another note to support to reconsider this decision, as it was clearly not what was stated in Itai's post.

No answer.

After reading some users who purchased in 2011 were upgraded anyways, I sent an additional email to support

This is what I received

"Comment (by irule-support):


Hi Rob,


I am the only one in iRule who is change of the free upgrades, and I can assure you that only 12/31/2010 and earlier were getting free upgrades.


Regards,


iRule Customer Support"


I responded, but still nothing back. I wanted to keep this out of the thread, but if they can't return emails...



I have been a big iRule supporter, encouraging everyone I know to get licenses, and I am deeply disappointed in how they have handled this situation and ignored Itai's march 26th posting.


----------



## osupike99

Hey guys. What part of posting only technical questions on this forum is not clear? Itai had posted a comment about that 2 days ago. The reason why the thread got deleted in the first place was because of topics such as above. Itai went to great lengths to plead for the reinstatement of this thread however if the comments not related to technical issues continue, it will be deleted permanently.


----------



## No Clue

Is anyone successfully getting feedback for their Oppo bluray player?

I am seeing Chapter track/elapsed time from the Oppo and volume from my Pre/pro but nothing else. I have dragged Power, Playback State, Disc type, title elapsed time, and audio type but I don't get any readings from that.


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20808360
> 
> 
> You can delete posts completely if you want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> (Edit, press Delete, check "Delete Message", press "Delete this Message")



Thanks, I overlooked that option! Keeps things cleaner, this way


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue* /forum/post/20808204
> 
> 
> Is anyone successfully getting feedback for their Oppo bluray player?
> 
> I am seeing Chapter track/elapsed time from the Oppo and volume from my Pre/pro but nothing else. I have dragged Power, Playback State, Disc type, title elapsed time, and audio type but I don't get any readings from that.



I assume you sent the #SVM 3\\x0D command previously, otherwise you wouldn't be seeing the Chapter/Track elapsed time feedback. The other feedback items won't display anything until something changes. e.g. turn the power off and the POWER feedback should show that. Or explicitly send a QUERY POWER command and that will also generate the feedback.


The Title elapsed time is different. The Oppo only sends one type of time code update (the automatic ones, sent every second), and if it's currently sending the Chapter/Track elapsed time, it won't be sending Title elapsed time. There's supposed to be an RS232 command to switch the type of info returned for time code updates, but it doesn't seem it was ever implemented. I reported it as a bug to Oppo and they said they would add it. You can still send a command to query other elapsed time values, but the value returned is in a different format and you'll need to create your own feedback items.


You can download the RS232 protocol document from Oppo's web site if you want to tweak any of the commands or feedbacks. In the prefix for the elapsed time I just use UTC (not UTC*C or UTC*T) so that it matches any type of time code update (but that gives you extra info that you might not want displayed).


----------



## linsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riso79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Denon 3085 Reciver, I cant manage to get the formula right
> 
> for channel volym for each sourround speaker!
> 
> 
> So here is the problem the Denon volume moves in 0.5dB steps,
> 
> but the irule moves in 0.0.5 steps.
> 
> 
> Heres my settings!
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Format=ascii
> 
> Notatiom=Decimal
> 
> point position=2 (12.345)
> 
> Formula= ???????
> 
> Min=-12
> 
> Max=12
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> 
> Here is the Denon Reciver way of giving vol info for FL,FR,C,SW,SBL,SBR:
> 
> 
> 62 = +12.0dB
> 
> 50 = 0.0dB
> 
> 38 = -12.0dB
> 
> 
> The Master volym works great!



It looks like it is only moving in 1 dB steps. My guess is that you need a formula of "x-50". And for point position try floating.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/20807060
> 
> 
> It must have been someone else that added the FB codes for the Pioneer, I just used the default iRule ones, but had to change the VOL FB formula to get it to display the correct number.
> 
> 
> I just added the get VOL command once to the Entrance so that the FB shows up right away instead of it waiting till the volume is changed.
> 
> 
> The Pioneers send feedback automatically (for most things) when something changes, saves having to constantly send a get info code.



I must be doing something wrong.. I added the "get VOL" to a command for Entrance, and no feedback showing up in iRule. HELP !!!


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20808424
> 
> 
> I assume you sent the #SVM 3\\x0D command previously, otherwise you wouldn't be seeing the Chapter/Track elapsed time feedback. The other feedback items won't display anything until something changes. e.g. turn the power off and the POWER feedback should show that. Or explicitly send a QUERY POWER command and that will also generate the feedback.
> 
> 
> The Title elapsed time is different. The Oppo only sends one type of time code update, and if it's currently sending the Chapter/Track elapsed time, it won't be sending Title elapsed time. There's supposed to be an RS232 command to switch the type of info returned for time code updates, but it doesn't seem it was ever implemented. I reported it as a bug to Oppo and they said they would add it.
> 
> 
> You can download the RS232 protocol document from Oppo's web site if you want to tweak any of the commands or feedbacks. In the prefix for the elapsed time I just use UTC (not UTC*C or UTC*T) so that it matches any type of time code update (but that gives you extra info that you might not want displayed).



I placed the #SVM 3\\x0D command in the entrance. If I understand this correctly, this sets the player to verbose mode 3 each time I go in?


As far as the power feedback is concerned, I don't get anything showing up in the field when changes are made. If I also placed the query commands for power etc. in the entrance for the Oppo, would those show up in the feedback fields?


----------



## nosdude

If you guys have feedbacks for Boxeebox and DUNE HD Smart D1; please share.


Or can somebody post a tutorial on how to create them.


Thanks


----------



## khiser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20808010
> 
> 
> Hey guys. What part of posting only technical questions on this forum is not clear? Itai had posted a comment about that 2 days ago. The reason why the thread got deleted in the first place was because of topics such as above. Itai went to great lengths to plead for the reinstatement of this thread however if the comments not related to technical issues continue, it will be deleted permanently.



This would be a perfect reason for iRule to host their own forum and/or create a knowledge base online that people can access to answer questions. From previous comments I understand that itai has been considering this for sometime now but if there is that much fear that this thread may go wrong then it is on iRule to offer a mechanism for support. (Let's be honest, this thread offers support BUT is more of a marketing effort as AVS is the right type of customer for iRule and as such keeping iRule infront of the members is a good idea.)


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue* /forum/post/20808672
> 
> 
> I placed the #SVM 3\\x0D command in the entrance. If I understand this correctly, this sets the player to verbose mode 3 each time I go in?



Yes, that should be OK



> Quote:
> As far as the power feedback is concerned, I don't get anything showing up in the field when changes are made. If I also placed the query commands for power etc. in the entrance for the Oppo, would those show up in the feedback fields?



Unfortunately when you send a QUERY POWER command the response is in a different format from what's returned whan you actually change the power state, so a different feedback item would be needed.


I'll give it a try on my BDP-83 tonight when I get home.


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/20808744
> 
> 
> This would be a perfect reason for iRule to host their own forum and/or create a knowledge base online that people can access to answer questions. From previous comments I understand that itai has been considering this for sometime now but if there is that much fear that this thread may go wrong then it is on iRule to offer a mechanism for support. (Let's be honest, this thread offers support BUT is more of a marketing effort as AVS is the right type of customer for iRule and as such keeping iRule infront of the members is a good idea.)



Agree! This is getting ridiculous and it's bad for customers. In that regard, AVS was right to delete it. A professional shouldn't use this as his only means of informing the users.


On a technical note, who has experience with the iTach with rs232? Does it work ok? I'm asking, because the ir version isn't that great (it is very bad at learning ir codes.) Plus, it seems rs232 control is more complicated than ir- or are the necessary codes in the database, just like (a lot of the) ir ones?


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20808810
> 
> 
> Yes, that should be OK
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately when you send a QUERY POWER command the response is in a different format from what's returned whan you actually change the power state, so a different feedback item would be needed.
> 
> 
> I'll give it a try on my BDP-83 tonight when I get home.



Were you getting the proper feedback with Power without sending the query power command? Not sure why it isn't working for me.


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok so tried setting up feedbacks last night for my two pioneer avr's and am having some issues.
> 
> 
> On my vsx-21txh the feedback works as expected, I can get volume to display and adjust with each volume increment and can display the current listening mode etc.. The feedback change is very responsive and near instant.
> 
> 
> On my vsx-01 txh I can get the volume feedback, however it does not always adjust with each change, maybe every two or three changes it will update. Also I can not get the listening modes to display. The feedback is not responsive and slow.
> 
> 
> Both of these are connected to a digiport server and are setup with the same codes..all commands work, just feedbacks don't properly. I have wired the serial cables the same, except the only difference is that the vsx-21 serial documents show to connect pin 7 to rts-rts. The 01 documentation does not show this, so I did not connect anything to pin 7.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Anbody?? This is driving me crazy..now my vsx-01 does not seem to respond with feedback at all?? I have double checked my rs 232 wiring and it is correct per pioneer, I have also tried using my wiring and port that is working with my vsx 21 with no change...I have checked that it is properly assigned to its own feedback as well.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue* /forum/post/20808948
> 
> 
> Were you getting the proper feedback with Power without sending the query power command? Not sure why it isn't working for me.



I haven't tried the Oppo POWER feedback, but I will tonight.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a perfect reason for iRule to host their own forum and/or create a knowledge base online that people can access to answer questions. From previous comments I understand that itai has been considering this for sometime now but if there is that much fear that this thread may go wrong then it is on iRule to offer a mechanism for support. (Let's be honest, this thread offers support BUT is more of a marketing effort as AVS is the right type of customer for iRule and as such keeping iRule infront of the members is a good idea.)



Actually it was for the marketing reasons in the first place it got deleted on top of others.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Anbody?? This is driving me crazy..now my vsx-01 does not seem to respond with feedback at all?? I have double checked my rs 232 wiring and it is correct per pioneer, I have also tried using my wiring and port that is working with my vsx 21 with no change...I have checked that it is properly assigned to its own feedback as well.



You can download Docklight Scripting and set ip up to connect to your iTach or GC 100 ip address at port 4999 for RS232 port 1 or 5000 for RS232 port 2. And then press the volume, power, input, etc buttons on the original remote and see what feedback is shown in the ASCII tab.



Alex


----------



## Nosoforos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20809142
> 
> 
> Actually it was for the marketing reasons in the first place it got deleted on top of others.



yes, that's why they should go and make their own forum. We should be free to ask whatever we like. Just take a look at the forum the Plex media center has, or the great feedback a single developer can give like the guy who makes the app Notes Plus. Why not iRule? Instead of watching our every word not to step on the toes of AVS.


----------



## jautor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20808929
> 
> 
> On a technical note, who has experience with the iTach with rs232? Does it work ok? I'm asking, because the ir version isn't that great (it is very bad at learning ir codes.) Plus, it seems rs232 control is more complicated than ir- or are the necessary codes in the database, just like (a lot of the) ir ones?



I'm using RS232 on the GC-100 (not an iTach), but it works very well and I wouldn't expect any difference using an iTach... I use RS232 for my JVC projector and the Oppo BD player via iRule.


Jeff


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jautor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using RS232 on the GC-100 (not an iTach), but it works very well and I wouldn't expect any difference using an iTach... I use RS232 for my JVC projector and the Oppo BD player via iRule.
> 
> 
> Jeff



I use wifi RS232 iTach for my projector with no issues.


----------



## Nosoforos

Ok cool. And how about setting it up? Is it in any way more difficult than using ir? Are the codes present in the database. I don't know anything yet about rs232...


----------



## DAlba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *project_x* /forum/post/20807860
> 
> 
> I agree, I was an iRule user and contributor in this thread long before Itai offered the upgrade:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by cubesys March 26th
> 
> "As I have stated in the past, I personally feel a
> 
> connection to this forum (after more than 8
> 
> years). I want to extend a thank you to forum
> 
> members and our early customers with a free
> 
> upgrade to the iRule Pro."
> 
> 
> I spoke with customer support, and was rudely informed the I didn't purchase before Dec 2010. I sent a PM on here to Itai and another note to support to reconsider this decision, as it was clearly not what was stated in Itai's post.
> 
> No answer.
> 
> After reading some users who purchased in 2011 were upgraded anyways, I sent an additional email to support
> 
> This is what I received
> 
> "Comment (by irule-support):
> 
> 
> Hi Rob,
> 
> 
> I am the only one in iRule who is change of the free upgrades, and I can assure you that only 12/31/2010 and earlier were getting free upgrades.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> iRule Customer Support"
> 
> 
> I responded, but still nothing back. I wanted to keep this out of the thread, but if they can't return emails...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a big iRule supporter, encouraging everyone I know to get licenses, and I am deeply disappointed in how they have handled this situation and ignored Itai's march 26th posting.



I am in the same boat. Itai's statement was very misleading. I asked for a refund but of course they haven't responded.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20809257
> 
> 
> Ok cool. And how about setting it up? Is it in any way more difficult than using ir? Are the codes present in the database. I don't know anything yet about rs232...



It's just as easy as using IR, but there are not as many devices in the database with RS232 codes.


If one of your devices is not already supported, you need to find the documentation for the codes (you can't learn RS232 codes like IR). What devices do you need?


----------



## Nosoforos

I have a Panasonic plasma Tv, type TH PV70

A Panasonic projector: PTAE-900

And a Denon receiver AVR-1909


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a perfect reason for iRule to host their own forum and/or create a knowledge base online that people can access to answer questions. From previous comments I understand that itai has been considering this for sometime now but if there is that much fear that this thread may go wrong then it is on iRule to offer a mechanism for support. (Let's be honest, this thread offers support BUT is more of a marketing effort as AVS is the right type of customer for iRule and as such keeping iRule infront of the members is a good idea.)



There is another forum, but nobody seems to use it. I would like them to start a forum on remote central. SJ


----------



## riso79

Please Help!


I have a Denon 3085 Reciver, I cant manage to get the formula right

for channel volym for each sourround speaker!


So here is the problem the Denon volume moves in 0.5dB steps,

but the irule moves in 0.0.5 steps.


Heres my settings!

----------------------------------

Format=ascii

Notatiom=Decimal

point position=2 (12.345)

Formula= ???????

Min=-12

Max=12

----------------------------------


Here is the Denon Reciver way of giving vol info for FL,FR,C,SW,SBL,SBR:


62 = +12.0dB

50 = 0.0dB

38 = -12.0dB


The Master volym works great!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/20808500
> 
> 
> It looks like it is only moving in 1 dB steps. My guess is that you need a formula of "x-50". And for point position try floating.



Thanks for the help!









I have tried it (it shows right) But!










(before +12db) it shows 565?

(before +11db) it shows 555?

(before +10db) it shows 545?

Andsoweone


(before +0db) it shows 445?

Andsoweone


(before -12db) it shows 335?


Why? cant it show 11.5db insted of 335?


----------



## grog54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riso79* /forum/post/20809694
> 
> 
> Why? cant it show 11.5db insted of 335?



Are your value units set to dB?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20809381
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic plasma Tv, type TH PV70
> 
> A Panasonic projector: PTAE-900
> 
> And a Denon receiver AVR-1909



Are those devices controllable via rs232? I would be surprised if the Denon was, I have the 1908 and it is IR only.


LG TVs are the only models that I have found that accept rs232 control that are not either extremely high end or commercial grade.


Not sure about the projector.


Do these devices have a serial port on them?


----------



## Nosoforos

You're right, the receiver doesn't. I thought it did actually (but I guess I don't climb behind my equipment often enough







).

The projector does have a port that says serial.

The tv again might not have it. I thought this type of connection was less rare... Well, if none of my devices has rs232, V2 of iRule is not that big news to me I guess. Can anyone tell me some tv's and receivers that do have a serial connection?


----------



## linsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riso79* /forum/post/20809694
> 
> 
> Please Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Denon Reciver way of giving vol info for FL,FR,C,SW,SBL,SBR:
> 
> 
> 62 = +12.0dB
> 
> 50 = 0.0dB
> 
> 38 = -12.0dB
> 
> 
> The Master volym works great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried it (it shows right) But!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (before +12db) it shows 565?
> 
> (before +11db) it shows 555?
> 
> (before +10db) it shows 545?
> 
> Andsoweone
> 
> 
> (before +0db) it shows 445?
> 
> Andsoweone
> 
> 
> (before -12db) it shows 335?
> 
> 
> Why? cant it show 11.5db insted of 335?



I took a look at the Denon RS232 codes from there site, and they do something strange: when you said that you are getting 335 instead of -11.5dB this is because they actually do use half steps. So the code the Denon sends for -11.5dB is actually 385 then when the formula gets that it subtracts the 50 and you get 335 displayed.


I am guessing that whole numbers like 10,11,12 are showing up okay in iRule?


I haven't quite figured out how to get around that, but i will keep looking into it, and maybe someone else will chime in. I don't have a Denon AVR so i haven't tested any of this it is just what i am getting from what you have said and the Denon RS232 codes that i found.


Maybe try setting "point position" back to "2(e.g. 12.345)"


----------



## Martijn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riso79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have tried it (it shows right) But!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (before +12db) it shows 565?
> 
> (before +11db) it shows 555?
> 
> (before +10db) it shows 545?
> 
> Andsoweone
> 
> 
> (before +0db) it shows 445?
> 
> Andsoweone
> 
> 
> (before -12db) it shows 335?
> 
> 
> Why? cant it show 11.5db insted of 335?



As I see it, the formula would be:

(value - 445) / 10.0


Example:

(555 - 445) / 10 = (110) / 10 = 11.0

(335 - 445) / 10 = (-110) / 10 = -11.0


----------



## linsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martijn* /forum/post/20810654
> 
> 
> As I see it, the formula would be:
> 
> (value - 445) / 10.0
> 
> 
> Example:
> 
> (555 - 445) / 10 = (110) / 10 = 11.0
> 
> (335 - 445) / 10 = (-110) / 10 = -11.0



i know what you are saying and it makes sense but then that would screw up the whole numbers i.e.

62 = +12dB

615= +11.5dB

61=+11dB


And so on, i think the trick is the point position needs to be at 2


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue* /forum/post/20808948
> 
> 
> Were you getting the proper feedback with Power without sending the query power command? Not sure why it isn't working for me.



I confirmed that most of the Oppo feedback items don't work, but the fix is simple.


The POWER feedback currently has a prefix of UPW, but it needs to have a space after it (type a space after the UPW and press Enter, but make sure it's just one space). You could use \\x20 instead of a space if you want, as that's easier to see (but if you do, make sure you _don't_ include any spaces).


I didn't try AUDIO TYPE, PLAYBACK STATE or DISC TYPE, but they also need a space added at the end of their prefix.


CHAPTER/TRACK ELAPSED TIME and TITLE ELAPSED TIME do not need a space, but for reasons I described earlier only the first one will normally work. I defined my own with a prefix of UTC (not UTC*C or UTC*T), and at least that will always display something, even if it's more info than you might want (you need a wide field to hold the entire string).


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20810891
> 
> 
> I confirmed that most of the Oppo feedback items don't work, but the fix is simple.
> 
> 
> The POWER feedback currently has a prefix of UPW, but it needs to have a space after it (type a space after the UPW and press Enter, but make sure it's just one space). You could use \\x20 instead of a space if you want, as that's easier to see (but if you do, make sure you _don't_ include any spaces).
> 
> 
> I didn't try AUDIO TYPE, PLAYBACK STATE or DISC TYPE, but they also need a space added at the end of their prefix.
> 
> 
> CHAPTER/TRACK ELAPSED TIME and TITLE ELAPSED TIME do not need a space, but for reasons I described earlier only the first one will normally work. I defined my own with a prefix of UTC (not UTC*C or UTC*T), and at least that will always display something, even if it's more info than you might want (you need a wide field to hold the entire string).



THANKS! That worked like a charm. Everything displays now with the exception of title elapsed time (as you said).


On to the next source...


----------



## riso79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/20810542
> 
> 
> I took a look at the Denon RS232 codes from there site, and they do something strange: when you said that you are getting 335 instead of -11.5dB this is because they actually do use half steps. So the code the Denon sends for -11.5dB is actually 385 then when the formula gets that it subtracts the 50 and you get 335 displayed.
> 
> 
> I am guessing that whole numbers like 10,11,12 are showing up okay in iRule?
> 
> 
> I haven't quite figured out how to get around that, but i will keep looking into it, and maybe someone else will chime in. I don't have a Denon AVR so i haven't tested any of this it is just what i am getting from what you have said and the Denon RS232 codes that i found.
> 
> 
> Maybe try setting "point position" back to "2(e.g. 12.345)"



Hi there!

Thanks for supporting me!









I tried setting point position to 2(e.g. 12.345)

but irule movies then in 0.0.5 steps and breaks the values.










(Floating point is showing Right on whole numbers like)










-12,-11,-10,-9-8,-7,-6,-5,-4,-3,-2,-1,0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12


(But at half steps it shows)

(At +11,5db) it shows 565?

(At +10,5db) it shows 555?

(At +9,5db) it shows 545?


(At +0,5db) it shows 455?

(At +11,5db) it shows 335


----------------------------------------------------------------

I tried (Martijn) s formula

(value - 445) / 10.0


And it gives

(At 12db) it gives 38,3db

(At 11,5db) it gives 17.0db

(At 11.0db) it gives 38,4db

(At 10,5db) it gives 16db

(At 0db) it gives 39,5db

(At -0,5db) it gives 5db

(At -1db it) gives 39,6

(At -1,5db) it gives 4db

(At -2db) it gives-39,7

(At -2,5db) it gives 3db

(At 11,5db) it gives -6db

(At -12db) it gives -40,7db


----------



## cheezit73

Osupike,


I ran the docklight scripting. It shows the expected feedback commands per the pioneer RS232 communication document. So it seems like the hardware is working and sending the commands....so why is not irule displaying them, and why does my vsx-21 work and the 01 does not...????


----------



## rudku




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/20808690
> 
> 
> If you guys have feedbacks for Boxeebox and DUNE HD Smart D1; please share.
> 
> 
> Or can somebody post a tutorial on how to create them.
> 
> 
> Thanks


*Feedback for Dune mediaplayers*

*Command for request status*

---------------------------

cgi-bin/do?cmd=status\\x26

*HTTP-response syntax*

---------------------------













Here:

- protocol_version: 1

- command_status: ok|failed|timeout

- player_state: file_playback|dvd_playback|bluray_playback|black_screen|stan dby|navigator


If command_status is "failed", the response also contains the

following parameters:

- error_kind: unknown_command|invalid_parameters|illegal_state|internal_er ror|operation_failed

- error_description: some text


If player_state is "file_playback" or "dvd_playback", the response

also contains the following parameters:

- playback_speed: -1024/-512/-256/-128/-64/0/64/128/256/512/1024

- playback_duration: duration in seconds (-1 or 0 if unknown)

- playback_position: position in seconds (-1 if unknown)

- playback_dvd_menu: 0|1 (1 means DVD-menu is currently shown)

- playback_is_buffering: 0|1 (1 means buffering is in progress)


----------



## grawsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riso79* /forum/post/20812090
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Thanks for supporting me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried setting point position to 2(e.g. 12.345)
> 
> but irule movies then in 0.0.5 steps and breaks the values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Floating point is showing Right on whole numbers like)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -12,-11,-10,-9-8,-7,-6,-5,-4,-3,-2,-1,0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12
> 
> 
> (But at half steps it shows)
> 
> (At +11,5db) it shows 565?
> 
> (At +10,5db) it shows 555?
> 
> (At +9,5db) it shows 545?
> 
> 
> (At +0,5db) it shows 455?
> 
> (At +11,5db) it shows 335
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I tried (Martijn) s formula
> 
> (value - 445) / 10.0
> 
> 
> And it gives
> 
> (At 12db) it gives 38,3db
> 
> (At 11,5db) it gives 17.0db
> 
> (At 11.0db) it gives 38,4db
> 
> (At 10,5db) it gives 16db
> 
> (At 0db) it gives 39,5db
> 
> (At -0,5db) it gives 5db
> 
> (At -1db it) gives 39,6
> 
> (At -1,5db) it gives 4db
> 
> (At -2db) it gives-39,7
> 
> (At -2,5db) it gives 3db
> 
> (At 11,5db) it gives -6db
> 
> (At -12db) it gives -40,7db



I think that we have to find a math genie here, I don't own or have the receiver (BTW - you keep writing 3085, and in first post you write 3805 in title...)


But i think that the problem is the way the range is..if you have 0.5 db step set, then it will display 2 acsii for for even, and 3 ascii for half..

Eg.

+1.0dB : MV81

+0.5dB : MV805

| |

-79.5dB : MV005

-80dB : MV00

---- : MV99


If this is the right information I have found then it's tricky, because i count from lowest setting to highest = 99, 00, 005, .....


Also master vol (MV) is 0dB = 80 and

Chnnal volume (CV) is 0dB = 50


I don't know how many options you have in irule formula....(if and or and so on)


----------



## grawsom

@riso79

Or maybe EventGhost would be a middleware sollution...
http://www.eventghost.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27 


There is the posiblity to make a more advaced formula...


----------



## riso79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grawsom* /forum/post/20812329
> 
> 
> I think that we have to find a math genie here, I don't own or have the receiver (BTW - you keep writing 3085, and in first post you write 3805 in title...)
> 
> 
> But i think that the problem is the way the range is..if you have 0.5 db step set, then it will display 2 acsii for for even, and 3 ascii for half..
> 
> Eg.
> 
> +1.0dB : MV81
> 
> +0.5dB : MV805
> 
> | |
> 
> -79.5dB : MV005
> 
> -80dB : MV00
> 
> ---- : MV99
> 
> 
> If this is the right information I have found then it's tricky, because i count from lowest setting to highest = 99, 00, 005, .....
> 
> 
> Also master vol (MV) is 0dB = 80 and
> 
> Chnnal volume (CV) is 0dB = 50
> 
> 
> I don't know how many options you have in irule formula....(if and or and so on)



Sorry its a Denon 3805!!


I think i (Almoust) have find a workaround!!


Using Text conversion


*62 = 12db

*615=11.5db

*61=11db

*605=10.5db


*50=0db


*495=-0,5db

*49=-1db

*485=-1.5db


*37=-11db

*385=-11.5db

*38=-12db


but many code values *Phuu*


+12db => 0db Works










(But if add the negative text coversion it stops at +5.0db and only shows that for all negative values?) is it because "*"??


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Osupike,
> 
> 
> I ran the docklight scripting. It shows the expected feedback commands per the pioneer RS232 communication document. So it seems like the hardware is working and sending the commands....so why is not irule displaying them, and why does my vsx-21 work and the 01 does not...????



Are the text fields large enough? Set text to scrolling to see if it's working, then you can worry about sizing it.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20810536
> 
> 
> You're right, the receiver doesn't. I thought it did actually (but I guess I don't climb behind my equipment often enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> The projector does have a port that says serial.
> 
> The tv again might not have it. I thought this type of connection was less rare... Well, if none of my devices has rs232, V2 of iRule is not that big news to me I guess. Can anyone tell me some tv's and receivers that do have a serial connection?



Many of the LG TVs have rs232. I have a 42" LCD that I control via Itach IP2SL. I have not seen in the documentation that it has feedback supported but have not looked in to it yet. Been a year or so since I've shopped around but as I said in my previous post, not too many mid-range or even hi end consumer model tvs have it. I know there are some designed for commercial applications that do. LG being the exception as they have it on nearly all of their TVs.


I simply like the serial connection for more cosmetic reasons, it keeps the front panel clean and my 2 young children aren't pulling off the IR bud that would have to be stuck to the front.


Some will say that rs232 control is more reliable but as very respected poster Barry Gordon has said many times, if properly installed IR works just as well.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riso79* /forum/post/20812384
> 
> 
> Sorry its a Denon 3805!!
> 
> 
> I think i (Almoust) have find a workaround!!
> 
> 
> Using Text conversion
> 
> 
> *62 = 12db
> 
> *615=11.5db
> 
> *61=11db
> 
> *605=10.5db
> 
> 
> *50=0db
> 
> 
> *495=-0,5db
> 
> *49=-1db
> 
> *485=-1.5db
> 
> 
> *37=-11db
> 
> *385=-11.5db
> 
> *38=-12db
> 
> 
> but many code values *Phuu*
> 
> 
> +12db => 0db Works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But if add the negative text coversion it stops at +5.0db and only shows that for all negative values?) is it because "*"??



Not sure if this will help but in another perl application I do this:


my $digit = int(substr($subVol,2,1));

$DenonVol = sprintf("%d",$subVol/10);

if ($digit>2 && $digit


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riso79* /forum/post/20812384
> 
> 
> I think i (Almost) have find a workaround!! Using Text conversion...



You shouldn't have to use text mode. The format of the data returned is very similar to that used for the master volume (which is working), so you should make a numeric feedback item (actually one item for each speaker) the same as the existing one for the master volume, and just change the prefix and the offset in the formula.


The Denon doc says the channel volume for FL is returned as (for 0dB)


CVFL 50


So the prefix should be CVFL . Note that if there really is a space before the 50, you'll need to add a space at the end of the prefix.


The formula is x-50 (instead of x-80 for MV), and it's important to use a point position of 2.


The other thing is that I think the feedback should use "ends with" \\x0D. When you browse the iRule database for feedbacks there's one for Denon that leaves the "ends with" field blank, and another (in the User section) that puts \\x0D in the "ends with" field. I think the latter is correct.


----------



## cheezit73

In my ongoing attempt to get feedback working with my pioneer VSX-01, I have found something out that might help you guys help me..


I am using a Digiport server, and in the port logs I see that when I send a command, the proper feedback command is being sent out by the AVR even though no feedback shows up in Irule.


However if I have my Irule panel with feedbacks up, and I make a change on the AVR with the IR remote, the feedback shows up on my Irule panel..


Also if i send a get command from irule a whole bunch of times in a row, once in awhile it will update the feedback.


So we know the AVR is receiving and obeying serial commands, and it is capable of sending feedback and Irule is capable of receiving and displaying feedback.


So why when I send the commands from Irule does the feedback not show up. I don't know enough about serial communications but it seems like Irule is receiving the feedback before it is ready???


Any new thoughts???


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20813888
> 
> 
> ...So why when I send the commands from Irule does the feedback not show up.



The difference is probably that when you send an IR command, only the feedback is sent over RS232. But when you send an RS232 command, you first get back an acknowledgement of the command, and then you get the volume feedback. Do your logs show this?


Depending on the way your gateway handles serial input, the acknowledgement and the feedback might be combined into a single TCP packet which could confuse iRule. i.e. the combination of "starts with", "ends with", prefix and suffix that you're using might not work in this case.


This is all supposition, but if I had a similar problem I would check with Wireshark what was actually in each TCP packet being sent back to iRule. The Digiport might have settings to control how serial input is combined into TCP packets.


----------



## grog54321

Here's a simple way to test feedback for any device. Create a generic textual feedback code and leave the prefix and suffix blank. Then add a value and just put * in the target value. Now drop this feedback onto a page and make it relatively large like half the page. Then create buttons for any commands that you want feedback for and test it. Your textual feedback field you created will echo everything that comes back (or it will stay blank in which case you know iRule isn't receiving any feedback for some reason). Once you know exactly what is being received it's relatively simple to setup filters to select only the data you want.


----------



## xchap2001

Hello guys . working hard creating a gui that i'm proud of using irule and need some help.

looking to control several equipment...i'm not sure which itach or globle cache unit i need... help. help. help. thanks guys..

RS232 ===IR

SONY XBR 929

LUMAGEN RADIANCE XD

YAMAHA YSP 5100


IR

TIVO PREMIERE

PS3

MAC MINI

FREIDRICH AC UNIT


----------



## Steve Goff

For those who like the new feedback function, and wish it could be used to show album art in the iRule panel for the music now playing, there is another way to do this when using J. River Media Center. Media Center can be controlled via a browser using WebRemote. I have a panel for Media Center that simply includes a URL pointing to WebRemote on the computer. But I also wanted to embed a URL that only shows the album art for the music now playing. This is fairly easy to do. The WebRemote files and resources are in the default WebRemote folder inside the Media Center data folder. There are several default web pages, including one called playingnow.html. I added a new playingnow2.html file, which includes only the following text:











When you view this page in a browser you only see the album art or other image associated with the file being played. You can embedded this URL in part of an iRule page, and leave the rest of the page for buttons to control playback.


EDIT: You can change the size of the thumbnail by changing the width and height numbers.


----------



## Bulldogger

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*
+1 for using DB9-RJ45 adapters, and Monoprice has them for a ridiculously low price. Other places can charge 5 or 10x as much.
This is an extremely helpful link.


----------



## navid

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* 
This is an extremely helpful link.
Apologies in advance for what may be a silly question, but does this adapter allow you to connect an RS232 device to your network?


I.e. can I use this to connect the RS232 port on my tv to my ethernet switch for interface with iRule?


Thank you!


----------



## Zellarman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *navid*
Apologies in advance for what may be a silly question, but does this adapter allow you to connect an RS232 device to your network?


I.e. can I use this to connect the RS232 port on my tv to my ethernet switch for interface with iRule?


Thank you!
You would use a port server to connect your RS232 device to the network. I'm not sure what you meant by 'this adapter'


----------



## Bulldogger

Quote:

Originally Posted by *navid*
Apologies in advance for what may be a silly question, but does this adapter allow you to connect an RS232 device to your network?


I.e. can I use this to connect the RS232 port on my tv to my ethernet switch for interface with iRule?


Thank you!
No. Most use it for port severs that have RJ45 connectors and not DB9 connectors. I plan to use then with a Digi Portserver.


----------



## propulsionjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grog54321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there an example feedback XML file available? I have a custom device with lots of codes so it will be a lot easier to edit the XML and upload it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm in the same boat if anyone has a file handy.


Thanks,

John


----------



## riso79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20813693
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have to use text mode. The format of the data returned is very similar to that used for the master volume (which is working), so you should make a numeric feedback item (actually one item for each speaker) the same as the existing one for the master volume, and just change the prefix and the offset in the formula.
> 
> 
> The Denon doc says the channel volume for FL is returned as (for 0dB)
> 
> 
> CVFL 50
> 
> 
> So the prefix should be CVFL . Note that if there really is a space before the 50, you'll need to add a space at the end of the prefix.
> 
> 
> The formula is x-50 (instead of x-80 for MV), and it's important to use a point position of 2.
> 
> 
> The other thing is that I think the feedback should use "ends with" \\x0D. When you browse the iRule database for feedbacks there's one for Denon that leaves the "ends with" field blank, and another (in the User section) that puts \\x0D in the "ends with" field. I think the latter is correct.



Thanks (Everyone!) for help it WORKS!!









The space after the prefix and missing \\x0D did the trick!


Crazy how mutch time i put in it!









I did excactly this first time (but did not add this abow).


Best Regards

Richard from Sweden..


----------



## pglover19

Does Feedback only work for network/RS232 communication to devices? In other words, the feedback feature does not work for devices controlled via IR. Please advise.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

IR remote control is only one way. Devices just don't send anything back via IR.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20782176
> 
> 
> A "link" is a button that you press that will take you to any page in your user interface. You can also add commands to a link. For example, if I press the "watch Directv" button, it will do 2 things. 1, it will automatically take me to my Directv control page so that I can change channels, view the guide, setup a recording etc. 2, It will execute every command that I need to watch Directv.
> 
> It will turn on my receiver and set it to the correct audio input, it will turn on my TV and set it to the correct video input, and it will turn on the DVR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the buttons along the left are links only and contain no commands. I use these buttons to access a device's control buttons, nothing more.
> 
> The main "watch" and "listen" buttons are links. These are my activities. one single button is all I need to do anything in my system. If I'm currently watching Directv and I need to make audio adjustments, I can access my Denon's control page quite easily without affecting what I'm currently watching. I can understand the usefulness of entrances but I actually have no use for them.
> 
> I have one panel for each device in my system. Some devices contain multiple pages for zone 2, favorite music, favorite channels, etc.



Mborner,


Can you share all your iPAD Panels in the iBuilder Database. Your screens looks great..


----------



## pglover19

All,


I am looking for a traffic button just like the weather button in the previous post. I plan to link this button to a page containing a URL that points to the www.trafficland.com website.. Please help me out..


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20813888
> 
> 
> In my ongoing attempt to get feedback working with my pioneer VSX-01, I have found something out that might help you guys help me..
> 
> 
> I am using a Digiport server, and in the port logs I see that when I send a command, the proper feedback command is being sent out by the AVR even though no feedback shows up in Irule.
> 
> 
> However if I have my Irule panel with feedbacks up, and I make a change on the AVR with the IR remote, the feedback shows up on my Irule panel..
> 
> 
> Also if i send a get command from irule a whole bunch of times in a row, once in awhile it will update the feedback.
> 
> 
> So we know the AVR is receiving and obeying serial commands, and it is capable of sending feedback and Irule is capable of receiving and displaying feedback.
> 
> 
> So why when I send the commands from Irule does the feedback not show up. I don't know enough about serial communications but it seems like Irule is receiving the feedback before it is ready???
> 
> 
> Any new thoughts???



Make sure you update the firmware in the Digi Portserver too. I got a response from Irule that you need at least the E version for concurrent control with more than one handset. I think anyone buying a Digi portserver should first update the firmware. Irule does not support these devices. If we are going to start figuring out how to use them, everyone needs to have the most current firmware.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20808010
> 
> 
> Hey guys. What part of posting only technical questions on this forum is not clear? Itai had posted a comment about that 2 days ago. The reason why the thread got deleted in the first place was because of topics such as above. Itai went to great lengths to plead for the reinstatement of this thread however if the comments not related to technical issues continue, it will be deleted permanently.



Was it topics like this? Or was it marketing? This isn't marketing. What this is , is someone using this site to gather business with a statement that was not clearly defined; who constituted early adopters. Yeah, this thread may get deleted. Hell Itai could get completely run off the forum if enough people start sending PM to the admin. that he used this site to make misleading statements and refuses to refund money to those that made purchases because of his statements.


I am not happy about it but don't want a refund. I do not trust him now however. I want clear statements about his future intentions posted on his website. What I would like to know is what happens when he gains a larger market for professional installers? Will we be locked out? Will there be a new Irule Pro "Custom Installer" version from which we will be locked? What are his intentions? Who does he define as early adopters that might be grandfathered in? In light of what he did in Australia, this is not a trivial concern and no assumptions should be made.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20816657
> 
> 
> Mborner,
> 
> 
> Can you share all your iPAD Panels in the iBuilder Database. Your screens looks great..



That is very nice!


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20816675
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> I am looking for a traffic button just like the weather button in the previous post. I plan to link this button to a page containing a URL that points to the www.trafficland.com website.. Please help me out..



Something like this - or do you have something else in mind?


----------



## petew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/20816810
> 
> 
> ....I am not happy about it but don't want a refund........



I'm in the same boat. My needs are really basic. I don't care about fancy graphics, a ton of functions, or a really beautiful interface like so many have created. For the modest investment of a builder license and one IP2IR it wouldn't break my heart if I had to move on to something else someday.


I am not going to invest a lot of time learning iRule inside-out.


----------



## Steve Goff

Here is my first new Retina background using the new Stainless buttons:


----------



## cheezit73

That looks great as usual Steve!!!!


----------



## Steve Goff

Another new Retina background:


----------



## Steve Goff

And another Retina background:


----------



## Steve Goff

And another:


----------



## Steve Goff

Probably the last one I'll make today:


----------



## jimim

awesome job steve. looks great as usual. the new buttons are awesome on the iphone4 screen. they look glass-like.


jimi


----------



## Steve Goff

Thanks jimi. Here are a couple more:


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20817645
> 
> 
> That looks great as usual Steve!!!!



Thanks, I'm having fun with the new stuff.


----------



## Steve Goff

A source background with the new Stainless source buttons:


----------



## cheezit73

Steve I really really like the stainless source buttons!! Are you going to make a set for the iPAD? It would be awesome if you are going to!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## anmg

It is taking up to 30 sec. to connect to gateways. I get the message connecting to gateways and a long delay every time I change to a new panel. Any ideas what the problem could be? I am using irule on an ipad.


----------



## project_x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bulldogger* /forum/post/20816810
> 
> 
> was it topics like this? Or was it marketing? This isn't marketing. What this is , is someone using this site to gather business with a statement that was not clearly defined; who constituted early adopters. Yeah, this thread may get deleted. Hell itai could get completely run off the forum if enough people start sending pm to the admin. That he used this site to make misleading statements and refuses to refund money to those that made purchases because of his statements.
> 
> 
> I am not happy about it but don't want a refund. I do not trust him now however. I want clear statements about his future intentions posted on his website. What i would like to know is what happens when he gains a larger market for professional installers? Will we be locked out? Will there be a new irule pro "custom installer" version from which we will be locked? What are his intentions? Who does he define as early adopters that might be grandfathered in? In light of what he did in australia, this is not a trivial concern and no assumptions should be made.



+1


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20816878
> 
> 
> Something like this - or do you have something else in mind?



Looks good.. Thanks


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20816878
> 
> 
> Something like this - or do you have something else in mind?



The image is not the same size as the image button for traffic.. Is there a way to put a traffic light on the button....


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Steve I really really like the stainless source buttons!! Are you going to make a set for the iPAD? It would be awesome if you are going to!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I didn't make the buttons, only the backgrounds. The iRule folks made the buttons.


----------



## lloydus

like to be able to fit more than 4x6 on a portrait page but the new irule retina button images are much larger than the buttons themselves which makes 4x6 the most you can get on a page. Very annoying.


A couple of questions:

1) How can i download the irule retina images to my pc

2) Does anyone know how you might be able to quickly crop all the retina images so that the images are just marginally larger than the buttons in the image? Preferably a solution that does not require manually going in to each image and saving them which will take a long time. I have GIMP and Adobe CS4 although I am a bit of an amateur with both.


----------



## cubesys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/20816810
> 
> 
> Was it topics like this? Or was it marketing? This isn't marketing. What this is , is someone using this site to gather business with a statement that was not clearly defined; who constituted early adopters. Yeah, this thread may get deleted. Hell Itai could get completely run off the forum if enough people start sending PM to the admin. that he used this site to make misleading statements and refuses to refund money to those that made purchases because of his statements.
> 
> 
> I am not happy about it but don't want a refund. I do not trust him now however. I want clear statements about his future intentions posted on his website. What I would like to know is what happens when he gains a larger market for professional installers? Will we be locked out? Will there be a new Irule Pro "Custom Installer" version from which we will be locked? What are his intentions? Who does he define as early adopters that might be grandfathered in? In light of what he did in Australia, this is not a trivial concern and no assumptions should be made.



The statement I made was not clearly defined... That was my mistake. I can only say that I was not being ambiguous in order to mislead. The intention was that I wanted to be nice to early adopters that were from the forum. I was not trying to be tricky. My statement was brief and was meant to show my personal appreciation for the guys that were there in the beginning and do something nice.


I can assure you that any statements will now include all necessary information to eliminate any ambiguity.


I have made a significant effort to try to provide information about our direction, ideas, philosophy and provide an open dialog. In many ways, it helped people to understand what we were working on better. Unfortunately, in some cases due to the flow of a conversation I said exactly what was on my mind. With regard to the version upgrade, I was not detailed enough.


I sincerely hope you guys understand that what was meant to be a gesture of thanks to some of you that were our earliest supporters has become a sore point for other which really hurts.


----------



## Nosoforos

Hi Cubesys,

Could you tell me if there are plans to open your own real forum on the iRule website? I think it's obvious this thread isn't working for the customers, which leads to a lot of (unnecessary) irritations.

I really appreciate the work you have done, and are doing. I have to admit I'm confused about recent developments (including the confusion about some early adopters getting free upgrades while others did not).

I just think a more structured platform to share information, experience and things like images and panels would be very inspiring. While at the same time it would keep things a lot clearer. It is too easy for a question to get lost in this thread, while asking each and every thing through customer support is not a viable alternative, plus no one else can learn from it then.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Super Enduser

I am trying to get the Panasonic PT-AE4000U working via IP2IR or the WF2SL without success. I cannot even turn the projector. I can see the commands are being sent to the gateway (either one, tested one at a time) by observing the flashing lights at the back of the gateway. I have tried all the listed devices without success.


Any help would be very much appreciated.


While i am here, a couple of iRule related questions..

1. Ocassonally the irule on ipad will search for gateways for a long time ( more than 30 seconds)!

2. Can irule be programmed to dim the ipad display but not loose gateway connection by providing heartbeats?


Many thanks


----------



## edgemonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Super Enduser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> While i am here, a couple of iRule related questions..
> 
> 1. Ocassonally the irule on ipad will search for gateways for a long time ( more than 30 seconds)!
> 
> 2. Can irule be programmed to dim the ipad display but not loose gateway connection by providing heartbeats?
> 
> 
> Many thanks



Irule will search for gateways usually when there is an ip issue. Make sure your address are static. Mine usually does that when the htpc crashes and has gone to sleep or the devices are syncing with the router while opening irule. My ipad and phones are dhcp.


IIRC, jailbreaking is the only way to use a dim feature at this time.


----------



## pbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bulldogger* /forum/post/20816810
> 
> 
> was it topics like this? Or was it marketing? This isn't marketing. What this is , is someone using this site to gather business with a statement that was not clearly defined; who constituted early adopters. Yeah, this thread may get deleted. Hell itai could get completely run off the forum if enough people start sending pm to the admin. That he used this site to make misleading statements and refuses to refund money to those that made purchases because of his statements.
> 
> 
> I am not happy about it but don't want a refund. I do not trust him now however. I want clear statements about his future intentions posted on his website. What i would like to know is what happens when he gains a larger market for professional installers? Will we be locked out? Will there be a new irule pro "custom installer" version from which we will be locked? What are his intentions? Who does he define as early adopters that might be grandfathered in? In light of what he did in australia, this is not a trivial concern and no assumptions should be made.



+2


----------



## pbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20819491
> 
> 
> The statement I made was not clearly defined... That was my mistake. I can only say that I was not being ambiguous in order to mislead. The intention was that I wanted to be nice to early adopters that were from the forum. I was not trying to be tricky. My statement was brief and was meant to show my personal appreciation for the guys that were there in the beginning and do something nice.
> 
> 
> I can assure you that any statements will now include all necessary information to eliminate any ambiguity.
> 
> 
> I have made a significant effort to try to provide information about our direction, ideas, philosophy and provide an open dialog. In many ways, it helped people to understand what we were working on better. Unfortunately, in some cases due to the flow of a conversation I said exactly what was on my mind. With regard to the version upgrade, I was not detailed enough.
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope you guys understand that what was meant to be a gesture of thanks to some of you that were our earliest supporters has become a sore point for other which really hurts.



I end my silence as I can't take this lame attempt at covering your a**. I never intended to post on this situation until you chose not to call me back. I believe that you did say exactly what was on you mind at the time every time for the past year plus and it was that 2way would be free. You have been talking about 2way as long as I can remember and before we knew what a 2.0 version would be. I expected 2way last year from my reading of this forum. Those posts are gone so I can't review them to refresh all of our memories.


I think one of your most concise comments is "As I have stated in the past, I personally feel a connection to this forum (after more than 8 years). I want to extend a thank you to forum members and our early customers with a free upgrade to the iRule Pro."


Did you guys verify that every "early customer" was also a forum member? How could you possibly verify that since you don't have the AVS name for all users. If not then I revert back to my interpretation of your statement that forum members AND the "ever elusive" early customers would be eligible since we know that meeting only one criteria qualifies a person for the upgrade. When you analyze what I just wrote and choose not to provide 2way at no charge to customers in either category you appear to have mislead us.


We know that some customers were granted "exceptions". When I spoke to you, you told me about 2 specific exceptions and when I mentioned another that purchased after 12/31 and to my knowledge has never posted on this thread or AVSforum in general. You told me that you couldn't imagine another exception and would call me back which you have not done.


Now on to how can you fix this? This is a customer perception nightmare for you. I can imagine at this point when you mention a new feature people asking: Will it cost? How much? What are specific parameters for inclusion to the free club? Any gotchas? I have no idea how many people are caught in the post 12/31 world and what the financial impact of this decision is and I'm glad I didn't make it. I don't want a refund as I suspect most don't for my original purchase. My intention when this first started was to PayPal you $50 after I received my deserved free upgrade as a show of gratitude for you and the product. So I would have gladly paid to help keep you going. You need to make good on this and I'd say honoring past commitments and asking for donations would be a great way to start. You might be surprised how far a goodwill gesture can go to restore your image.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20819449
> 
> 
> like to be able to fit more than 4x6 on a portrait page but the new irule retina button images are much larger than the buttons themselves which makes 4x6 the most you can get on a page. Very annoying.
> 
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1) How can i download the irule retina images to my pc
> 
> 2) Does anyone know how you might be able to quickly crop all the retina images so that the images are just marginally larger than the buttons in the image? Preferably a solution that does not require manually going in to each image and saving them which will take a long time. I have GIMP and Adobe CS4 although I am a bit of an amateur with both.



The Retina buttons are for a hi-res iPhone or iPod handset with a 960x640 screen, and on those are no bigger than the standard buttons.


----------



## Steve Goff

Another Retina background:


----------



## DAlba

Anyone care to post screen shots of feedback in action?


----------



## jimim

has anyone done anything with zwave lighting yet from leviton for 2way. i have 1way working fine but have no idea where to start with 2way. i just can't make any sense of it.


thanks,

jimi


----------



## Steve Goff

A couple of Retina backgrounds:


----------



## Steve Goff

I now have volume feedback working with my Integra processor, but would like to display volume in half dBs rather than whole dBs. Is there a way to change the formula to make that work?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20816657
> 
> 
> Mborner,
> 
> 
> Can you share all your iPAD Panels in the iBuilder Database. Your screens looks great..



I'm not aware that you can share panels in the builder. I do, however, have all of my non default graphics shared. On the user's tab search for "meowcat's". Hopefully, this will answer your other post, as well.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not aware that you can share panels in the builder. I do, however, have all of my non default graphics shared. On the user's tab search for "meowcat's". Hopefully, this will answer your other post, as well.



Do you have iRule Builder 'Pro'? Panel sharing is available with that version.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20821495
> 
> 
> Do you have iRule Builder 'Pro'? Panel sharing is available with that version.



Can you provide instructions on sharing panels....


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20821495
> 
> 
> Do you have iRule Builder 'Pro'? Panel sharing is available with that version.



Okay, I wasn't aware that it was available in the pro version. I haven't upgraded yet.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20821427
> 
> 
> A couple of Retina backgrounds:



Steve, just to be clear, the retina icons ar for use with iPod and iPhone *only* and will not work with the iPad, is that correct? I'm guessing that in order to build a retina panel you need the pro version?


----------



## raymagnu

Can't seem to get any feedback from my Oppo BDP-83. I've tried adding the space behind the code suggested earlier but no luck. Any suggestions?


Ray


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAlba* /forum/post/20821323
> 
> 
> Anyone care to post screen shots of feedback in action?



Feedback in action:


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20821559
> 
> 
> Steve, just to be clear, the retina icons ar for use with iPod and iPhone *only* and will not work with the iPad, is that correct? I'm guessing that in order to build a retina panel you need the pro version?



Right now they only work with the iPhone 4 and latest Retina iPod, which both have double resolution (960x640). I think you can choose a Retina handset with the standard version, under options. As a long-time user, you should get a free upgrade to Pro.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20821517
> 
> 
> Can you provide instructions on sharing panels....



There is a tutorial on sharing panels. Basically, select the panel and look at the properties panel at the lower left hand of the builder. On the shared property change no to yes, save, and it is shared.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20821611
> 
> 
> There is a tutorial on sharing panels. Basically, select the panel and look at the properties panel at the lower left hand of the builder. On the shared property change no to yes, save, and it is shared.



Thank you....


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /forum/post/20821592
> 
> 
> Right now they only work with the iPhone 4 and latest Retina iPod, which both have double resolution (960x640). I think you can choose a Retina handset with the standard version, under options. As a long-time user, you should get a free upgrade to Pro.



I have an Iphone 4 and the Standard version. It will not let me select Retina handset I am limited to 480 by 320. It's grayed out.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20818808
> 
> 
> The image is not the same size as the image button for traffic.. Is there a way to put a traffic light on the button....



Have a look at this. If you like it, I can send you the actual size .png file via email.
Attachment 220083


----------



## DAlba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20821582
> 
> 
> Feedback in action:



Can feedback also show current source input and surround mode? I have a Denon AVR-4311. I wanted to create a little info display on my panel that would mimic whats being shown on my receivers led display.


I assume I should create a background inset for my info display but I don't know how. I am using Pixalmator on a Mac. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/20821660
> 
> 
> I have an Iphone 4 and the Standard version. It will not let me select Retina handset I am limited to 480 by 320. It's grayed out.



The type is greyed out for the ones you already have, which in my case are called iPod and iPad. To get more options I pressed the plus button at the lower left of the window to add a handset, and then it let me choose the type of handset to add, which included "iPod or iPhone Retina (960x640)."


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAlba* /forum/post/20821666
> 
> 
> Can feedback also show current source input and surround mode? I have a Denon AVR-4311. I wanted to create a little info display on my panel that would mimic whats being shown on my receivers led display.
> 
> 
> I assume I should create a background inset for my info display but I don't know how. I am using Pixalmator on a Mac. Anyone have any suggestions?



You don't need a background inset, since the text will display on the background. You can chose several text colors, for dark or light backgrounds.


I don't know what kind of feedback is available for the Denons, but for my Integra I can have volume, power, mute, source, audio selection, listening mode, and lots of playback information for NET/USB and iPod Dock.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/20821660
> 
> 
> I have an Iphone 4 and the Standard version. It will not let me select Retina handset I am limited to 480 by 320. It's grayed out.



Once you add a retina handset it is fairly easy to port over your old iPhone pages to the new handset, by adding panels to the new handset and copying pages from old to new and replacing the graphics with the new retina graphics. Everything copies over in the correct placement, so you only have to replace the background and then replace the buttons.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20821564
> 
> 
> Can't seem to get any feedback from my Oppo BDP-83. I've tried adding the space behind the code suggested earlier but no luck. Any suggestions?



I'm not sure which feedback you're trying to use, but none of it will work until you set the Oppo in "verbose" mode. So you need to send the following code at least once before feedback will work:


#SVM 3\\x0D


You may need to add a command to send that code if it's not already defined for your DBP-83 device, then assign it to a button (or entrance) and make sure it's executed at least once.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20821661
> 
> 
> Have a look at this. If you like it, I can send you the actual size .png file via email.
> Attachment 220083



Yes.. I like it.. Check your PM for my email address...


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAlba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Can feedback also show current source input and surround mode? I have a Denon AVR-4311. I wanted to create a little info display on my panel that would mimic whats being shown on my receivers led display.
> 
> 
> I assume I should create a background inset for my info display but I don't know how. I am using Pixalmator on a Mac. Anyone have any suggestions?



Current Denon feedback in the builder should work for you. It has input, volume, power, mute, and listening modes Feedbacks. It was tested on AVR-3312 model.


Alex


----------



## pglover19

All,


I am struggling trying to create feedbacks for my Epson 8350 projector that is controlled via RS232. Below is the pdf file to the RS232 command set. There is a series of get commands that will return information. For example in the communcation manual, PWR? returns the power status. According to the manual, I believe the possible codes returned is 00 for standby, 01 for power on, etc. But the manual is really confusing.. Can someone please help me out...

http://files.support.epson.com/Epson...350_rs232.html


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Retina buttons are for a hi-res iPhone or iPod handset with a 960x640 screen, and on those are no bigger than the standard buttons.



By the way steve. I love your designs. I wish I had your skills. My original point was that the images in the irule library have a lot of space outside the round circle that is the button. Aim looking for a quick way to crop that extra space for lots of buttons at the same time.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, just to be clear, the retina icons ar for use with iPod and iPhone only and will not work with the iPad, is that correct? I'm guessing that in order to build a retina panel you need the pro version?



Retina buttons are just 2 x the dimensions (in pixels) of the other buttons and are designed for the iPhone 4.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> By the way steve. I love your designs. I wish I had your skills. My original point was that the images in the irule library have a lot of space outside the round circle that is the button. Aim looking for a quick way to crop that extra space for lots of buttons at the same time.



Thanks very much! I'd try changing the number of cells used by the button. You can make it slightly bigger than the graphic.


----------



## Super Enduser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edgemonster* /forum/post/20820141
> 
> 
> Irule will search for gateways usually when there is an ip issue. Make sure your address are static. Mine usually does that when the htpc crashes and has gone to sleep or the devices are syncing with the router while opening irule. My ipad and phones are dhcp.
> 
> 
> IIRC, jailbreaking is the only way to use a dim feature at this time.



The fist thing I did was set the iTach gateways to static IP. I should have mention that iRule only searches for gateways *after* the iPad has been "waken" up from sleep mode.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20821959
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> I am struggling trying to create feedbacks for my Epson 8350 projector that is controlled via RS232. Below is the pdf file to the RS232 command set. There is a series of get commands that will return information. For example in the communcation manual, PWR? returns the power status. According to the manual, I believe the possible codes returned is 00 for standby, 01 for power on, etc. But the manual is really confusing.. Can someone please help me out...
> 
> http://files.support.epson.com/Epson...350_rs232.html



Can someone please help me out with Epson 8350 projector feedback...


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20822157
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me out with Epson 8350 projector feedback...



Ok.. When I issue the RS232 command PWR? plus a carriage return and line feed in hyperterminal, the response back is PWR=00 for Power Off, PWR=03 for Power On, etc.


----------



## grog54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20822157
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me out with Epson 8350 projector feedback...



From the manual it looks straight forward. You're correct - PWR? should return the power status in the format "PWR=xx". So, create a feedback code called "Power" and set the prefix to PWR=. Then add a value called "Standby", set Target Value to 00 and set Replace With to "Standby". Add another value called "On", set Target Value to 01 and set Replace With to "On", etc.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grog54321* /forum/post/20822349
> 
> 
> From the manual it looks straight forward. You're correct - PWR? should return the power status in the format "PWR=xx". So, create a feedback code called "Power" and set the prefix to PWR=. Then add a value called "Standby", set Target Value to 00 and set Replace With to "Standby". Add another value called "On", set Target Value to 01 and set Replace With to "On", etc.



I am confused.. This is what I have done so far...


1. I have created a textual code called "POWER". I have set the prefix to PWR?\\x0D.

2. Then I added a value called "ON" and set target value to "PWR=01".


I also added a value for "OFF" and "Standby".


In your example, how are you sending the "PWR?\\x0D" command to get a response back? I though you set that when you create the code?


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grog54321* /forum/post/20822349
> 
> 
> From the manual it looks straight forward. You're correct - PWR? should return the power status in the format "PWR=xx". So, create a feedback code called "Power" and set the prefix to PWR=. Then add a value called "Standby", set Target Value to 00 and set Replace With to "Standby". Add another value called "On", set Target Value to 01 and set Replace With to "On", etc.



Ok.. I figured it out based on your feedback. I had to create a device code for the projector called "POWER STATUS" with data = "PWR?\\x0D".


----------



## grog54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20822417
> 
> 
> Ok.. I figured it out based on your feedback. I had to create a device code for the projector called "POWER STATUS" with data = "PWR?\\x0D".



Correct. A feedback is simply a message received from a device. Sometimes you have to request a status update to receive a message but devices will often send updates automatically when their status changes. Now that you have a working power feedback try manually turning off the power on your receiver. You should see it automatically update in iRule.


The way you typically set these things up is create an entrance for your page that will execute all the status update commands for elements on your page so it refreshes automatically when you load the page.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grog54321* /forum/post/20822441
> 
> 
> Correct. A feedback is simply a message received from a device. Sometimes you have to request a status update to receive a message but devices will often send updates automatically when their status changes. Now that you have a working power feedback try manually turning off the power on your receiver. You should see it automatically update in iRule.
> 
> 
> The way you typically set these things up is create an entrance for your page that will execute all the status update commands for elements on your page so it refreshes automatically when you load the page.



Understood.. Thank you so much for your help....


----------



## hillkwaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbo* /forum/post/20820439
> 
> 
> I end my silence as I can't take this lame attempt at covering your a**. I never intended to post on this situation until you chose not to call me back. I believe that you did say exactly what was on you mind at the time every time for the past year plus and it was that 2way would be free. You have been talking about 2way as long as I can remember and before we knew what a 2.0 version would be. I expected 2way last year from my reading of this forum. Those posts are gone so I can't review them to refresh all of our memories.



You all are being way too kind here. This wasn't a simple miscommunication. How could it possibly be rational at this point for me to spend more of my time and money on this product when all evidence now indicates that I'll just be asked to pay over and over as new features are added? Seems to be a "fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice shame on me" situation.


The "last remote you'll ever buy" tag line is a bit of a joke since apparently the model is that I'll be buying this one over and over at $50 a pop.


Bottom line is that I was made a decision to invest over $250 and dozens of hours of my time in this system based on repeated statements that two way would soon be available. Perhaps I should have been smart enough to ask how much additional that feature would cost. Now that we know that new features will require upgrades I guess we can make a more well informed choice. Expensive reminder nor not to make assumptions or to trust somebody until they have established a track record.


----------



## lloydus

Can someone remind me how to download the images you see in my builder image libraries so that I can modify them?



EDIT. Please ignore the question. I saved the page as a complete html file and all the jpg images I coudl see on the page were saved with it.


----------



## moreilly

For anyone that has the ISY-99i lighting controller, this is how I got feedback to work.


1 - Create a new device network command (query) for each ISY device address that looks like; rest/nodes/. This is the same as the actual commands but without the "cmd/DON" or "cmd/DOF" at the end.


2 - Make these new commands either repeating entrance commands or attach them as macros to the end of every light control button (after a 0.5s delay) (attach the new device query command to any commands for that same addressed device).


3 - Create a new ISY feedback with the following settings;


- Numeric code (if device address is 12 22 A5 1)

- prefix: *12 22 A5 1*value="

- suffix: "*

(prefix/suffix must have the quotation marks)


- Value is ascii, decimal, floating

- Formula: (x/255)*100

- min: 0

- max: 100

- value units: percentage



If anyone has any ideas as to how to make this easier please feel free to let me know because this was my first attempt at feedback and was just happy to get it working.

-Marc


----------



## lloydus

OK Let me try this again a different way.


The standard retina round button is an image that is 156 pixels wide by 128 pixels tall. However the button will actually fit into an image that is 100x100 pixels. I would like to convert all the retina images into files that are 100x100 pixels.


Does anyone know how to automatically change lots and lots of those images from 156x128 pixel jpg files into 100x100 pixel jpg files with the image in the center.


The only way I know how is to open each file in GIMP and go to the "image" menu select "Canvas size" and change the height and width to 100 pixels, click the "Center" button and resize the image and then save it. Doing that to a couple of hundred files will take a loong loooonnnnggg time.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK Let me try this again a different way.
> 
> 
> The standard retina round button is an image that is 156 pixels wide by 128 pixels tall. However the button will actually fit into an image that is 100x100 pixels. I would like to convert all the retina images into files that are 100x100 pixels.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to automatically change lots and lots of those images from 156x128 pixel jpg files into 100x100 pixel jpg files with the image in the center.
> 
> 
> The only way I know how is to open each file in GIMP and go to the "image" menu select "Canvas size" and change the height and width to 100 pixels, click the "Center" button and resize the image and then save it. Doing that to a couple of hundred files will take a loong loooonnnnggg time.



You probably could do it with an action in Photoshop, but I don't know any other way.


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20822780
> 
> 
> OK Let me try this again a different way.
> 
> 
> The standard retina round button is an image that is 156 pixels wide by 128 pixels tall. However the button will actually fit into an image that is 100x100 pixels. I would like to convert all the retina images into files that are 100x100 pixels.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to automatically change lots and lots of those images from 156x128 pixel jpg files into 100x100 pixel jpg files with the image in the center.
> 
> 
> The only way I know how is to open each file in GIMP and go to the "image" menu select "Canvas size" and change the height and width to 100 pixels, click the "Center" button and resize the image and then save it. Doing that to a couple of hundred files will take a loong loooonnnnggg time.



Irfanview has some very good batch processing capabilities. It will be able to do what you need.
http://www.irfanview.com/ 


Cheers

Pat.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20821884
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which feedback you're trying to use, but none of it will work until you set the Oppo in "verbose" mode. So you need to send the following code at least once before feedback will work:
> 
> 
> #SVM 3\\x0D
> 
> 
> You may need to add a command to send that code if it's not already defined for your DBP-83 device, then assign it to a button (or entrance) and make sure it's executed at least once.



Thank you. Will try this as soon as I get a chance.


I'm getting feedback from my Denon receiver, both volume and audio mode works fine, but not input. Anyone have a solution to this?


Edit.: That did the trick for most of the oppo feedback, and the Denon seems to have figured it self out.


Ray


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hillkwaj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You all are being way too kind here. This wasn't a simple miscommunication. How could it possibly be rational at this point for me to spend more of my time and money on this product when all evidence now indicates that I'll just be asked to pay over and over as new features are added? Seems to be a "fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice shame on me" situation.
> 
> 
> The "last remote you'll ever buy" tag line is a bit of a joke since apparently the model is that I'll be buying this one over and over at $50 a pop.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is that I was made a decision to invest over $250 and dozens of hours of my time in this system based on repeated statements that two way would soon be available. Perhaps I should have been smart enough to ask how much additional that feature would cost. Now that we know that new features will require upgrades I guess we can make a more well informed choice. Expensive reminder nor not to make assumptions or to trust somebody until they have established a track record.



Well said,


I checked before purchase to confirm eligibility for the free upgrade to include two way feedback, and then went ahead and purchased the builder and itach RS232 specifically because of this. I did this because there was no mention of a cut off date at that time. I think it it a bit drastic for irule to offer a refund on the builder AND the hardware (which they did in my case) when all they need to do is honour the original statement of a free upgrade.


I know we have had the threat of thread closure by not keeping posts to technical questions but is that just to keep us from asking for what was promised. We know that some members who purchased after the cut off date have received the upgrade free and I believe itai should honour his original statements.


The system is good and is probably worth paying for the upgrade. I won't pay out of principle, but because it is a lot for what you get I would pay a donation as suggested,


Graham


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am using a Digiport server, and in the port logs I see that when I send a command, the proper feedback command is being sent out by the AVR even though no feedback shows up in Irule.
> 
> 
> However if I have my Irule panel with feedbacks up, and I make a change on the AVR with the IR remote, the feedback shows up on my Irule panel.
> 
> Any new thoughts???



Did you have any success? Is anyone successfully using a Digi portserver with feedback?


----------



## cheezit73

Bulldogger,


The digiport server itself works fine with two way feedback....I have two pioneer AVR's. My newer one a vsx 21 is working great with control and two way feedback, the commands and feedback respond instantly and accurately. For some reason my older vsx 01 is having trouble. I can control it fine, but the feedback works very sporadically. Irule support is looking into the issue currently and has been very helpful.. they have tried remotely accessing my device and at this point it seems like it may have something to do with how quickly the avr is sending the response back and irules ability to be ready to receive it. Like I said alex and itai have been very responsive and are looking into the source of the problem and correcting the issue!


----------



## thebland

WHo has OPPO feedback? Post??


----------



## byron69

Do you know a good thrusted seller for a digi portserver? When looking on eBay, price for a TS16 is between 50$ to more than 1000$.


Concerning feedback with Denon receivers, do you find the command to force all feedbacks from the same page to be updated when iRule is loading?


Currently, I manage to update only after sending the corresponding command, which is not really usefull.


----------



## bdiddy73

Hoping some experienced members can help me out here. I use iRule on an iPhone 3G to remote control Media Center 7 PC (it's x64); using the MCE Controller agent.

It's the MCE Controller agent that is the problem. A couple of consecutive commands and this thing barfs. I had to restart the executable to get functionality back.

So, do you know how to make this thing more stable? Please don't tell me to use EventGhost - I've spent too much hours setting up the MCE Controller Custom commands.

Some comments on iRule. It's a great product by allowing me to customize the buttons and commands to my liking. BUT why-oh-why didn't iRule write an agent for Windows? MCE Controller is ANCIENT! THERE IS NO WAY I AM GOING TO SPEND ANOTHER $45 ON THE LATEST VERSION IF THE AGENT IS RUNNING LIKE ****.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Having an issue non-feedback/2.0 related.


My RE-BL bluetooth to IR device for controlling my ps3 loses connection to the gateway/commands are dropped annoyingly often.


The gateway indicator light remains green but the command light flashes red on button presses. There are 3 pages on my PS3 control panel. Swiping back and forth between them sometimes will restore functionality but is hardly a solution.


Digging back behind my equipment is a major pain so I'm trying to figure out the cause. I have the a trendnet 8 port gigabit switch back there that connects to a gc-100-12. The switch is connected to my router (linksys WRT310N). The RE-BL device is powered via USB from my directv box.


The trendnet TEG-S80g switch is a recent addition, though I had some issue previously. This is a green switch so I was thinking that might be some of the problem. But since the gateway indicator stays green I was doubtful.


I'm using the RE-BL device in the builder for all commands except the PS button which does not appear to be included, for that I'm using the Schmartz device which works (when commands are being sent via green indicator, but obviously not when it flashes red). I'm not sure if 2 defined devices to the same output on the gc-100 could be the cause.


Any ideas from the group?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20823837
> 
> 
> WHo has OPPO feedback? Post??



Browse feedbacks in Builder and you'll find "Oppo Bluray Player RS232". But some of the items don't work and need to be fixed (see this post for details).


Also the Oppo doesn't send any feedback until you tell it to, and you can only do that via an RS232 command (see this post for details).


----------



## nosdude

I'm trying to setup an HTTP Gateway for my PIONEER SC-27 AVR. Can somebody tell me the default port number. I have tried port 80 (192.168.1.60:80) with no luck.


Thx


----------



## khiser

Can someone provide either instructions on uploading feedbacks and what the required file format is? Would this allow me to create a spreadsheet for all feedbacks for a device and upload it at once vs. having to do it manually?


I see nothing listed regarding this on iRule's site.


Thanks!


----------



## Jim Clamage

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nosdude* 
I'm trying to setup an HTTP Gateway for my PIONEER SC-27 AVR. Can somebody tell me the default port number. I have tried port 80 (192.168.1.60:80) with no luck.


Thx
Try port 23


----------



## grog54321

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nosdude* 
I'm trying to setup an HTTP Gateway for my PIONEER SC-27 AVR. Can somebody tell me the default port number. I have tried port 80 (192.168.1.60:80) with no luck.
You shouldn't be using an HTTP gateway. That's for a device that responds to HTTP commands. It should be a generic network device, probably port 23 (telnet). The commands you send it will be the same as the RS-232 commands.


----------



## grog54321

Quote:

Originally Posted by *khiser* 
Can someone provide either instructions on uploading feedbacks and what the required file format is? Would this allow me to create a spreadsheet for all feedbacks for a device and upload it at once vs. having to do it manually?
Yes, I contacted iRule support about this and they sent me an example XML file. The process is essentially the same as it is for uploading device files (which they do have documented on their site). Here's the example file:

Code:


Code:


----------



## johnscousin

Is it possible to control a Denon BDP1611 via IP?


thanks

jc


----------



## nosdude

Quote:

Originally Posted by *grog54321* 
You shouldn't be using an HTTP gateway. That's for a device that responds to HTTP commands. It should be a generic network device, probably port 23 (telnet). The commands you send it will be the same as the RS-232 commands.
Thanks guys. I tried Network gateway using port 23, no luck. even tried 8102. The indicator shows Red when I press any button on the iRule.


When I tried HTTP gateway using either port, at lease the indicator shows green, but still does not work.


My Pioneer SC-27 is connected to an ethernet port. I do not have any RD-232 connection....straight tcp/ip


Thanks


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnscousin* /forum/post/20825369
> 
> 
> Is it possible to control a Denon BDP1611 via IP?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> jc



I don't have one of these, but looking at the specs on Denon's website - I would say no. Hopefully IP control will be standard in the future.


----------



## grog54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/20825395
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I tried Network gateway using port 23, no luck. even tried 8102. The indicator shows Red when I press any button on the iRule.
> 
> 
> When I tried HTTP gateway using either port, at lease the indicator shows green, but still does not work.
> 
> 
> My Pioneer SC-27 is connected to an ethernet port. I do not have any RD-232 connection....straight tcp/ip
> 
> 
> Thanks



Are you sure the SC-27 even supports IP control? The reference here only indicates RS-232:

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PU.../A+V+Receivers


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grog54321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure the SC-27 even supports IP control? The reference here only indicates RS-232:
> 
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PU.../A+V+Receivers



Sc-35 and newer.


----------



## Chester09

Can somebody that is using the Digi16 port server in a loopback confguration tell me how you have the ports configured? I can use the Digi fine for RS232 control, but haven't hit on a configuration that work using the serial loop to allow multiple iPads to talk to a single Pioneer VSX via IP.


----------



## stpaulboy

Does feedback work on the original iPhone? I use my old phone as a dedicated remote since getting the 4. I tried setting up a simple volume feedback on it and could not get it to show up. I then grabbed my iPhone 4 and set up a quick test and feedback seems to work fine (Onkyo pre/pro). I have the same device attached and use everything the same, just one is the original phone and the other is the new one.


Anyone have feedback working on an old original phone?


Cheers,


Henry


----------



## Zellarman

FEEDBACK CRASHES iRule


I've figured out the feedback for the Universal Devices ISY99 Insteon lighting controller, with one glitch. There's a command, that queries the status of all devices, and then there's a command to query the status of an individual device. I guess the amount of information that comes back when querying the whole system is just too much for iRule to handle, and it crashes. Querying each individual device works, but it unfortunately means coding about 30 commands instead of just one.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *byron69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you know a good thrusted seller for a digi portserver? When looking on eBay, price for a TS16 is between 50$ to more than 1000$.



I got mine around the $50 range, works fine, except it needs to be rebooted every 2-3 days (I guess fine is open for interpretation) I imagine the $1000 ones are new, but I'd wing it and try to save the $950.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20826690
> 
> 
> FEEDBACK CRASHES iRule
> 
> 
> I've figured out the feedback for the Universal Devices ISY99 Insteon lighting controller, with one glitch. There's a command, that queries the status of all devices, and then there's a command to query the status of an individual device. I guess the amount of information that comes back when querying the whole system is just too much for iRule to handle, and it crashes. Querying each individual device works, but it unfortunately means coding about 30 commands instead of just one.



iRule is aware of this issue and is working on a fix. My Integra DHC-80.2 passes ,as part of feedback, a thumbnail jpeg that is a lot of data and it temporarily freezes the iRule app.


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *byron69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you know a good thrusted seller for a digi portserver? When looking on eBay, price for a TS16 is between 50$ to more than 1000$.
> 
> 
> Concerning feedback with Denon receivers, do you find the command to force all feedbacks from the same page to be updated when iRule is loading?
> 
> 
> Currently, I manage to update only after sending the corresponding command, which is not really usefull.



I got mine from seller name "fatfreeparts"


The item was listed as tested to power on only, as is......


I took a chance and for 50.00 I am totally happy... When I first received it I made sure to update the firmware to the latest and after a little reading I was able to get it working....I have not had to do many reboots since getting it going about a week ago.


----------



## auger66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdiddy73* /forum/post/20824089
> 
> 
> Hoping some experienced members can help me out here. I use iRule on an iPhone 3G to remote control Media Center 7 PC (it's x64); using the MCE Controller agent.
> 
> It's the MCE Controller agent that is the problem. A couple of consecutive commands and this thing barfs. I had to restart the executable to get functionality back.
> 
> So, do you know how to make this thing more stable? Please don't tell me to use EventGhost - I've spent too much hours setting up the MCE Controller Custom commands.
> 
> Some comments on iRule. It's a great product by allowing me to customize the buttons and commands to my liking. BUT why-oh-why didn't iRule write an agent for Windows? MCE Controller is ANCIENT! THERE IS NO WAY I AM GOING TO SPEND ANOTHER $45 ON THE LATEST VERSION IF THE AGENT IS RUNNING LIKE ****.



Oh, this is bad. I was going to buy iRule when the new Touch came out in a month or two. My main use was going to be for controlling MCE on Win7-64.


Any other Windows 7 Media Center iRule users out there having problems? I would appreciate feedback from some other users before I start down that road.


Thanks.


----------



## t_heinrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20826674
> 
> 
> I use my old phone as a dedicated remote since getting the 4. I tried setting up a simple volume feedback on it and could not get it to show up.



Unfortunately the same here










Thomas


----------



## Oakdene

Dear Members,


My problem is the following problem.


I have connected the Global Cache 100 with a Pioneer Susano amp via one of the serial connections. The response I get is very limited and is basically succeeding to power up the machine with it then taking no more commands. If I wait for quite a long while it might take another command but then it goes unresponsive again, It is like the amp is getting clogged up and not accepting any further commands.


I have tried various cables but it has not helped.


I would be grateful for any advice.


Best regards


----------



## johnscousin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20825921
> 
> 
> I don't have one of these, but looking at the specs on Denon's website - I would say no. Hopefully IP control will be standard in the future.



Thanks!


jc


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20826150
> 
> 
> It isn't listed on the iRule site as an Ethernet enabled gateway.



Thanks guys (Steve Goff, grog54321 & osupike99) for your assistance. I'll go get me an RS232 cable today and re-learn how to make it work. The rest of my gears use IP. The fun continues.


Thanks again guys.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auger66* /forum/post/20827249
> 
> 
> Oh, this is bad. I was going to buy iRule when the new Touch came out in a month or two. My main use was going to be for controlling MCE on Win7-64.
> 
> 
> Any other Windows 7 Media Center iRule users out there having problems? I would appreciate feedback from some other users before I start down that road.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I've been using Irule for about 6 months with a new Windows 7 machine and using MCE Controller on both the Media Center and XBMC. Works very well.


Brian


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20781279
> 
> 
> Anything HR20/H21 and newer is ip controllable.
> 
> Your HR20 needs to be set up as HTTP gateway in IRule app. xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:8080 is the format where Xs will be replaced by the up address. You need to make that ip static. Also you need to go in to the Whole-Home settings of the hr20 and set External Access menu all 3 items to Allow.
> 
> 
> Not certain about the cable. Google is a good start for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


*How do you make the ip static?*


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auger66* /forum/post/20827249
> 
> 
> Oh, this is bad. I was going to buy iRule when the new Touch came out in a month or two. My main use was going to be for controlling MCE on Win7-64.
> 
> 
> Any other Windows 7 Media Center iRule users out there having problems? I would appreciate feedback from some other users before I start down that road.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have MCEController running on my Win 7 Ultimate x64 and x86 and no issues in terms of control. Only time I run into a snag (very rare) is when I put the computer to sleep and it wakes up but I would have to restart MCEController because it won't respond.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20828092
> 
> *How do you make the ip static?*



Inside your router you create a DHCP reservation based on the MAC address of your DTV box or manually go inside the network settings of your DTV box and set the ip there.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t_heinrich* /forum/post/20827285
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas



I have a 2G ipod touch and can try and see if i get feedback to show up on it.



Alex


EDIT: Just performed the test on my Integra and 100% success. No issues what-so-ever on the iPod Touch 2g. I see every single feedback that is in the database for that device.


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20828100
> 
> 
> Inside your router you create a DHCP reservation based on the MAC address of your DTV box or manually go inside the network settings of your DTV box and set the ip there.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks for the response. How about for a Yamaha receiver (rx-a2000)?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20828119
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. How about for a Yamaha receiver (rx-a2000)?



You can create the DHCP reservations for all of your equipment. As soon as your AVR connects to your router, it will get an IP assigned by the router. You can then go inside your router and reserve that IP address. So that way every time your AVR will connect to that router, it will always get the same IP address. One thing on your Yamaha that you need to do is add an Entrance and set to be repeating every 30 seconds because them nice engineers at Yamaha felt that it is appropriate to disconnect any connection over IP after 40 seconds of idle. They actually tell you to query the firmware version as a "keep alive" command. I do not have their protocol so do not know what the actual command is.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/20827806
> 
> 
> Thanks guys (Steve Goff, grog54321 & osupike99) for your assistance. I'll go get me an RS232 cable today and re-learn how to make it work. The rest of my gears use IP. The fun continues.
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys.



NULL MODEM cable is what you need for the Pioneer.



Alex


----------



## khiser

I am trying to add various feedback to an entrance so that it requests a status from my Onkyo receiver. I cannot seem to "drag and drop" my feedbacks though as I was able to do commands in the past. How are the rest of you doing this?


Thanks in advance,

Kevin


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20828280
> 
> 
> You can create the DHCP reservations for all of your equipment. As soon as your AVR connects to your router, it will get an IP assigned by the router. You can then go inside your router and reserve that IP address. So that way every time your AVR will connect to that router, it will always get the same IP address. One thing on your Yamaha that you need to do is add an Entrance and set to be repeating every 30 seconds because them nice engineers at Yamaha felt that it is appropriate to disconnect any connection over IP after 40 seconds of idle. They actually tell you to query the firmware version as a "keep alive" command. I do not have their protocol so do not know what the actual command is.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks Alex.


Does anyone know the repeating command to "keep alive" the Yamaha rx-a2000 receiver?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/20828409
> 
> 
> I am trying to add various feedback to an entrance so that it requests a status from my Onkyo receiver. I cannot seem to "drag and drop" my feedbacks though as I was able to do commands in the past. How are the rest of you doing this?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Kevin



Because a feedback item is not a command that you can drop into an Entrance. You need to drop the feedback items directly onto your page because that where they are going to be displayed at.


iRule has a tutorial on feedbacks located here: http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/feedback.html 



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20828552
> 
> 
> Thanks Alex.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the repeating command to "keep alive" the Yamaha rx-a2000 receiver?



You can add this command @MAINWR=? as your Power Query command in the list of Network Codes for your RX-Axxxxx and then drag this command in to the entrance. Remember, if you have an entrance already executing your macro, you will need to create a new entrance and add this command to it, otherwise it will keep executing your power, input, etc entrance.


OR as per their docs:


4.2.2.1 Auto Disconnection / Keep Alive

The Product will automatically disconnect TCP/IP connection in about 40 seconds with no reception of commands or no status change (meaning no Auto Feedback happens) while TCP/IP connection is alive. Therefore some commands have to be issued periodically (within 40 seconds) in order to keep TCP/IP connection alive.


The following is recommended to use as a keep-alive command;

@SYS:MODELNAME=?



Alex


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20828685
> 
> 
> You can add this command @MAINWR=? as your Power Query command in the list of Network Codes for your RX-Axxxxx and then drag this command in to the entrance. Remember, if you have an entrance already executing your macro, you will need to create a new entrance and add this command to it, otherwise it will keep executing your power, input, etc entrance.
> 
> 
> OR as per their docs:
> 
> 
> 4.2.2.1 Auto Disconnection / Keep Alive
> 
> The Product will automatically disconnect TCP/IP connection in about 40 seconds with no reception of commands or no status change (meaning no Auto Feedback happens) while TCP/IP connection is alive. Therefore some commands have to be issued periodically (within 40 seconds) in order to keep TCP/IP connection alive.
> 
> 
> The following is recommended to use as a keep-alive command;
> 
> @SYS:MODELNAME=?
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks again,


Jared


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20828685
> 
> 
> ...The following is recommended to use as a keep-alive command;
> 
> @SYS:MODELNAME=?



with a terminating \\x0D\\x0A of course.


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20828928
> 
> 
> with a terminating \\x0D\\x0A of course.



What does a terminating \\x0D\\x0A mean?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20829094
> 
> 
> What does a terminating \\x0D\\x0A mean?



Look at the network commands you imported into Builder for the Yamaha RX-A Series. You'll see they are all defined to end with \\x0D\\x0A. This is required for all commands, so make sure to do the same when you define any new ones. For example, the command to inquire the model name (which is recommended as a keep-alive command and which I believe you'll have to define yourself) needs to send the following


@SYS:MODELNAME=?\\x0D\\x0A


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20829162
> 
> 
> Look at the network commands you imported into Builder for the Yamaha RX-A Series. You'll see they are all defined to end with \\x0D\\x0A. This is required for all commands, so make sure to do the same when you define any new ones. For example, the command to inquire the model name (which is recommended as a keep-alive command and which I believe you'll have to define yourself) needs to send the following
> 
> 
> @SYS:MODELNAME=?\\x0D\\x0A



I agree with the above statement. \\x0D is Carriage Return and \\x0A is Line Feed (equivalent to you pressing Enter key)



Alex


----------



## A-V

Does anyone have the link for that fantastic online button maker that was given in the first post of the "old" irule thread? I can't find it anywhere.


Thanks!


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20829309
> 
> 
> I agree with the above statement. \\x0D is Carriage Return and \\x0A is Line Feed (equivalent to you pressing Enter key)
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks, now I get it,


Jared


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A-V* /forum/post/20829453
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the link for that fantastic online button maker that was given in the first post of the "old" irule thread? I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I think it might have been this one..? http://jirox.net/AsButtonGen/


----------



## Steve Goff

Quote:

Originally Posted by *A-V* 
Does anyone have the link for that fantastic online button maker that was given in the first post of the "old" irule thread? I can't find it anywhere.


Thanks!
I don't remember the online button maker, but one I use and recommend is CoPilot, by Guifx, which is free.


----------



## stpaulboy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *osupike99* 
I have a 2G ipod touch and can try and see if i get feedback to show up on it.



Alex


EDIT: Just performed the test on my Integra and 100% success. No issues what-so-ever on the iPod Touch 2g. I see every single feedback that is in the database for that device.
What version of iOS does that iPod touch have on it. The last version for the original phone is 3.1.3 - wondering if that Touch has a newer version and maybe that is the difference.


I'll play around with mine some more, but not sure what else to try at this point since I took the same steps for both my old and new phones.


Thanks for checking - maybe someone else has the original iPhone and has feedback working?


Henry


----------



## khiser

Quote:

Originally Posted by *osupike99* 
Because a feedback item is not a command that you can drop into an Entrance. You need to drop the feedback items directly onto your page because that where they are going to be displayed at.
Thanks, I already have feedback working however I need to query the receiver when the panel is opened so I can get volume, what station the radio is on, etc. without having to change the channel first, adjust the volume first, etc.


Also is there a good explanation on using formulas? I have feedback showing the tuner frequency but can not get it to display correctly as it seems to drop the "0" off.


i.e. for AM 610 with decimal at 3 I get AM 6.1 while on FM 94.7 I get FM 94.7 as it should be.


Thanks again!


----------



## phy88

Quote:

Originally Posted by *auger66* 
Oh, this is bad. I was going to buy iRule when the new Touch came out in a month or two. My main use was going to be for controlling MCE on Win7-64.


Any other Windows 7 Media Center iRule users out there having problems? I would appreciate feedback from some other users before I start down that road.


Thanks.
I had constant resume from sleep issues with mce controller (all my htpcs sleep when not in use). Sometimes it worked, most times it didn't, and after wasting a lot of time, I tried and then bought intelliremote. Haven't had any problems controlling mce/windows with that program so far.


----------



## DAlba

Might be a stupid question but does anyone know why when I create a new handset none of the iPad landscape backgrounds fill entire area. There is a small gap on top and bottom. Even when I copy panel thats perfectly fine from another handset and paste it into a handset I get this gap.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auger66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is bad. I was going to buy iRule when the new Touch came out in a month or two. My main use was going to be for controlling MCE on Win7-64.
> 
> 
> Any other Windows 7 Media Center iRule users out there having problems? I would appreciate feedback from some other users before I start down that road.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Zero problems here


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auger66* /forum/post/20827249
> 
> 
> Oh, this is bad. I was going to buy iRule when the new Touch came out in a month or two. My main use was going to be for controlling MCE on Win7-64.
> 
> 
> Any other Windows 7 Media Center iRule users out there having problems? I would appreciate feedback from some other users before I start down that road.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I've crashed MCE Controller a few of times while playing a ripped DVD in VIDEO_TS format and stepping through chapters with the Next command. Other than that it's been very stable.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> NULL MODEM cable is what you need for the Pioneer.
> 
> 
> Alex



Absolutely. I found an old one at work. Feedback is now working on my SC-27


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auger66* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is bad. I was going to buy iRule when the new Touch came out in a month or two. My main use was going to be for controlling MCE on Win7-64.
> 
> 
> Any other Windows 7 Media Center iRule users out there having problems? I would appreciate feedback from some other users before I start down that road.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I had issues that you describe for a while and it was all related to the network. Does your win7 media center pc have a static ip? Also make sure that the firewall on the pc is not causing any problems. My mcecontroller is rock solid now. I never have to restart it.


My pc does not sleep should mention.


----------



## Tarrega

Where do I find a list of network commands for the Yamaha RX-V671 AV receiver?


----------



## Zellarman

Browse the device, download it, select it, an expand the network commands


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> iRule is aware of this issue and is working on a fix. My Integra DHC-80.2 passes ,as part of feedback, a thumbnail jpeg that is a lot of data and it temporarily freezes the iRule app.



If / when this is fixed will it be part of another release that we'll have to wait a while for, or will it be a simple upgrade like a 2.1.1 that will be released fairly soon?


----------



## Tarrega




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Browse the device, download it, select it, an expand the network commands



Thanks Zellerman but I've downloaded several Yamaha variants and they only contain database (IR) codes.


----------



## auger66

Thanks to the several people that replied with MCE Controller comments.


Looking forward to trying it next month.


----------



## A-V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20829831
> 
> 
> I think it might have been this one..? http://jirox.net/AsButtonGen/



Thanks, that's it.


It would be cool if all these useful links could be given in the first post so we can have them all in one place instead of searching this massive thread.


----------



## Nosoforos

How can I get icons from the builder, to save them on my computer so I can edit some of them in Photoshop?


----------



## pat911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosoforos* /forum/post/20831884
> 
> 
> How can I get icons from the builder, to save them on my computer so I can edit some of them in Photoshop?



In the right hand pane, open up the library that contains the images you want to edit. Then save the entire web page and all the images that are displayed on the page will be saved as well.


It would be nice if there was a more elegant solution though.


Cheers

Pat.


----------



## Nosoforos

I'm sorry, but what do you mean when you say 'save the entire web page'. I have the icon-libraries on the right, yes, I can open a folder - then what?

Edit: Sorry, I noticed that the icons indeed do get saved separately when saving the entire page. It's just such a bizarre way to do it that I didn't believe it was the right way


----------



## noshocks

I am trying to add an ISY-99i controller as a device but can't find it when I try searching in iRule's browse devices panel. I see from other posts in this forum that others are using the ISY-99i so I know it is supported by iRule. Would someone please help?


Thank you.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pat911* /forum/post/20831915
> 
> 
> In the right hand pane, open up the library that contains the images you want to edit. Then save the entire web page and all the images that are displayed on the page will be saved as well.
> 
> 
> It would be nice if there was a more elegant solution though.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Pat.



Email support. THey will send u the ones u want in a zip file. u then will have the actual images.


----------



## pglover19

All,


I am looking for a iPAD panel or buttons for Lutron Sivoia QED shades. I just acquired 2 Lutron motorized Sivoia QED shades that will be controlled via IR. I have all the IR hex codes. I want to design a panel that has buttons to control all the shades (MASTER) and to control Shade 1 and Shade 2 independently. Please advise if you have developed a panel like this before. As far as the buttons, I need a button for each of the commands below...

All Shades

Raise

Lower

Open and Preset

Open

Close

Preset 1

Preset 2

Preset 3

Open and CLose

Open and Raise

Open and Lower

Shade 1

Raise

Lower

Open

Close

Preset 1

Preset 2

Preset 3

Shade 2

Raise

Lower

Open

Close

Preset 1

Preset 2

Preset 3


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarrega* /forum/post/20831248
> 
> 
> Where do I find a list of network commands for the Yamaha RX-V671 AV receiver?



The attachment I posted a while ago with the new Yamaha RX-A and RX-Vx67 network commands seems to have been lost along with the first part of this thread. But this link still works.


The x71 series should use the same commands, although I guess there might be a few new ones not covered in the x67 docs.


----------



## Super Enduser

Does anyone with working knowledge of using the device controls for a Panasonic PT-AE4000 projector? None of the device files work for me, either IR or RS-232 ( i have the WF2IR as well as the WF2SL gateways). Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Super Enduser* /forum/post/20832381
> 
> 
> Does anyone with working knowledge of using the device controls for a Panasonic PT-AE4000 projector? None of the device files work for me, either IR or RS-232 ( i have the WF2IR as well as the WF2SL gateways).



Which devices did you import? The one for RS232 in the user section seems OK except that I don't think the commands should have \\x0D at the end (in the Panasonic docs the commands end with \\x03). In this case the extra \\x0D may not make a difference.


The cable should be straight through (not a null modem type), and you have to set the baud rate to 9600 on your iTach.


----------



## blkicevic

has anyone had issues this morning syncing with ibuilder? my devices and panels are not updaing after i have made some add/remove changes.

I installed the gc100-18r this morning and found the gateway with no issues. the problem is that the changes i made in builder will not register on the ipad after i sync. it maintains all the old info.

i uninstalled and re-installed i rule and that did not resolve either. now it doesnt give me any of my saved confiqs from the builder


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blkicevic* /forum/post/20832582
> 
> 
> ...the problem is that the changes i made in builder will not register on the ipad after i sync. it maintains all the old info.



Sounds like you're not using the new method of syncing that v2 introduced. After pressing Sync, wait for the handset list to be updated, then press on one of them (e.g. iPad) to start the real sync.


----------



## blkicevic

that was it, Thanks for the assistance


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20830214
> 
> 
> What version of iOS does that iPod touch have on it. The last version for the original phone is 3.1.3 - wondering if that Touch has a newer version and maybe that is the difference.
> 
> 
> I'll play around with mine some more, but not sure what else to try at this point since I took the same steps for both my old and new phones.
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking - maybe someone else has the original iPhone and has feedback working?
> 
> 
> Henry



I have 4.something.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/20830321
> 
> 
> Thanks, I already have feedback working however I need to query the receiver when the panel is opened so I can get volume, what station the radio is on, etc. without having to change the channel first, adjust the volume first, etc.
> 
> 
> Also is there a good explanation on using formulas? I have feedback showing the tuner frequency but can not get it to display correctly as it seems to drop the "0" off.
> 
> 
> i.e. for AM 610 with decimal at 3 I get AM 6.1 while on FM 94.7 I get FM 94.7 as it should be.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



As someone a couple of pages back has mentioned, the best way is to leave Begins with blank, Ends with blank, prefix blank, suffix blank and for value set Target Value to *. Expand the feedback field so that all fits because doing * will return everything that is sent as part of feedback for a certain command. Then you can figure out how to parse your feedback so it makes sense.



Alex


----------



## osupike99

Has anyone been able to accomplish launching apps from within iRule? If so, can you please share your method?


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20832711
> 
> 
> I have 4.something.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Looks like it is time for a email to support - maybe iOS 3 does not support feedback or it is a bug.


Thanks for checking


Henry


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noshocks* /forum/post/20832074
> 
> 
> I am trying to add an ISY-99i controller as a device but can't find it when I try searching in iRule's browse devices panel. I see from other posts in this forum that others are using the ISY-99i so I know it is supported by iRule. Would someone please help?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



The problem with this is that each command used is specific to a particular Insteon device code, so there's no point in sharing device files. You need to create your own device file using the commands discussed here as a template. I test the commands with a browser before putting them into the device file.


----------



## riso79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20833359
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to accomplish launching apps from within iRule? If so, can you please share your method?



I have managed to start (Latest) Ipeng App for ipad trough Irule!!


- Create a new panel call it Ipeng

- Create a url link in a page with ipeng://http://

or for IMDB APP imdb://

- When entering the page Ipeng will automatic start.


(But the content menu is open when ipeng starts)


BUT IT WORKS !!


When entering the page Ipeng will automatic start.


To return to the irule i have set the ipad in (developer mode) to get the four finger swip to multitask between apps it works ok insted of press home button.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20830214
> 
> 
> What version of iOS does that iPod touch have on it. The last version for the original phone is 3.1.3 - wondering if that Touch has a newer version and maybe that is the difference.
> 
> 
> I'll play around with mine some more, but not sure what else to try at this point since I took the same steps for both my old and new phones.
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking - maybe someone else has the original iPhone and has feedback working?
> 
> 
> Henry



I have the same issue and submitted problem to iRule support. Had a different problem with V1.7 that got fixed in V 2.0 on older iTouch, so my guess will be that next release will not support older iTouch/iPhone (Just like everyone else is doing) Kind of sucks since I bought the iTouch for a dedicated remote that my kids will not run off with!


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudku* /forum/post/20812327
> 
> *Feedback for Dune mediaplayers*
> 
> *Command for request status*
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> cgi-bin/do?cmd=status\\x26
> 
> *HTTP-response syntax*
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here:
> 
> - protocol_version: 1
> 
> - command_status: ok|failed|timeout
> 
> - player_state: file_playback|dvd_playback|bluray_playback|black_screen|stan dby|navigator
> 
> 
> If command_status is "failed", the response also contains the
> 
> following parameters:
> 
> - error_kind: unknown_command|invalid_parameters|illegal_state|internal_er ror|operation_failed
> 
> - error_description: some text
> 
> 
> If player_state is "file_playback" or "dvd_playback", the response
> 
> also contains the following parameters:
> 
> - playback_speed: -1024/-512/-256/-128/-64/0/64/128/256/512/1024
> 
> - playback_duration: duration in seconds (-1 or 0 if unknown)
> 
> - playback_position: position in seconds (-1 if unknown)
> 
> - playback_dvd_menu: 0|1 (1 means DVD-menu is currently shown)
> 
> - playback_is_buffering: 0|1 (1 means buffering is in progress)




Wow !!!!

In lay-man terms, what command do i need to input in my Entrance for my Dune panel. Secondly, can you please share your feedback codes in the iRule Builder ??


Thanks


----------



## blkicevic

i have a gc100-18r with both my denon avr2312 and denon bdp2012 attached via serial connection. when i config both under gc100 gateway only one works. but when i config the 2312 under network gateway and the 2012 under gc100 gateway they both work. both serial interfaces are set the same 9600 none 8 1 no. when i disconnect the 2012ci and config the 2312 under the gc100 serial connection it works fine. is it not possible to have both serial ports active? stumped here....


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blkicevic* /forum/post/20834740
> 
> 
> i have a gc100-18r with both my denon avr2312 and denon bdp2012 attached via serial connection. when i config both under gc100 gateway only one works. but when i config the 2312 under network gateway and the 2012 under gc100 gateway they both work. both serial interfaces are set the same 9600 none 8 1 no. when i disconnect the 2012ci and config the 2312 under the gc100 serial connection it works fine. is it not possible to have both serial ports active? stumped here....



I had no issues with my GC-100 12 with both RS232 ports occupied. I know it is probably a stupid question but do you have each device on a separate port in the iRule gateway configuration?



Alex


----------



## blkicevic

under gateway> network gateway i have the 2312 setup on port 23 and

under gc-100-12 gateway rs232 chanel 2 i have the 2012 no port specifiaction is listed.

so if i connect the blu-ray via gateway >network gateway what other port should i try that would offset 23? and thanks for the info and assistance!


port 22 didnt work and niether did port 7


----------



## grog54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blkicevic* /forum/post/20834984
> 
> 
> under gateway> network gateway i have the 2312 setup on port 23 and
> 
> under gc-100-12 gateway rs232 chanel 2 i have the 2012 no port specifiaction is listed.
> 
> so if i connect the blu-ray via gateway >network gateway what other port should i try that would offset 23? and thanks for the info and assistance!
> 
> 
> port 22 didnt work and niether did port 7



Try port 4999 for serial 1 and port 5000 for serial 2.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20832104
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> I am looking for a iPAD panel or buttons for Lutron Sivoia QED shades. I just acquired 2 Lutron motorized Sivoia QED shades that will be controlled via IR. I have all the IR hex codes. I want to design a panel that has buttons to control all the shades (MASTER) and to control Shade 1 and Shade 2 independently. Please advise if you have developed a panel like this before. As far as the buttons, I need a button for each of the commands below...
> 
> All Shades
> 
> Raise
> 
> Lower
> 
> Open and Preset
> 
> Open
> 
> Close
> 
> Preset 1
> 
> Preset 2
> 
> Preset 3
> 
> Open and CLose
> 
> Open and Raise
> 
> Open and Lower
> 
> Shade 1
> 
> Raise
> 
> Lower
> 
> Open
> 
> Close
> 
> Preset 1
> 
> Preset 2
> 
> Preset 3
> 
> Shade 2
> 
> Raise
> 
> Lower
> 
> Open
> 
> Close
> 
> Preset 1
> 
> Preset 2
> 
> Preset 3




Anyone iRuler developer interested in a designing a panel that will control Lutron Sivoia QED shades? Please let me know.. I am just not creative when it comes to graphic design... Please help me in designing a panel to control blinds/shades....


----------



## snodric

This is the code I get for the 'Screen' button on my Sanyo Projector remote when putting it through my Itach learner :


1:1,1,38109,1,1,342,170,22,63,22,63,22,21,22,21,22,63,22,63, 22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21, 22,21,22,63,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,63,22,63,22,21, 22,63,22,63,22,63,22,63,22,63,22,21,22,1680,342,85,22,3810


I know I'm supposed to not use some of the numbers at the front, but can't remember which/how many. Can anyone help please?


Brian


----------



## lloydus

If anyone is interested in the complete set of retina buttons with the additional background space removed so that all the small buttons are either 98x98 pixels or 100x100 pixels please pm me. The builder is so inefficient for uploading files (5 at a time) and there are so many buttons I am not going to put them all in a library.


The advantage of 100x100 pixel buttons is that you can fit 35 buttons on a 7 row by 5 column iphone portrait page.


----------



## lloydus

Development Debate:


Do you think more time should be spent developing:

1) The builder & graphics templates to make the actual design and layout not so tedious

2) Enhancement of the product itself

3) the 20 man hours it would take to create a forum to replace this ridiculously unwieldy and increasingly useless thread?


Actually 3) is just a joke and won't happen because this thread is needed to be an advert for the product so stick with voting for 1 or 2


----------



## raymagnu

Anyone using the Digi portserver TS16 that would be so kind as to help me set this up with loopback for multiple handset connections? This is a little bit over my head.


----------



## A-V

I am building a project and have one important question.


On one panel I have multiple pages - the first main page and secondary pages. I have linked all the secondary pages together so I use the menues (TV programs categories) on them to switch through them.


The question is - will the enterance codes from the whole panel be executed each time I use these links? I only need them to be executed when arriving to the main page of the panel.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20821764
> 
> 
> The type is greyed out for the ones you already have, which in my case are called iPod and iPad. To get more options I pressed the plus button at the lower left of the window to add a handset, and then it let me choose the type of handset to add, which included "iPod or iPhone Retina (960x640)."



Thanks, and great work with the backgrounds


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20835894
> 
> 
> This is the code I get for the 'Screen' button on my Sanyo Projector remote when putting it through my Itach learner :
> 
> 
> 1:1,1,38109,1,1,342,170,22,63,22,63,22,21,22,21,22,63,22,63, 22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21, 22,21,22,63,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,63,22,63,22,21, 22,63,22,63,22,63,22,63,22,63,22,21,22,1680,342,85,22,3810
> 
> 
> I know I'm supposed to not use some of the numbers at the front, but can't remember which/how many. Can anyone help please?
> 
> 
> Brian



Brian, the code should start with 38109. Eliminate all the data before it. If it still doesn't work, try changing the repeat number to 2 or 3. The repeat number is the first digit after the 38109. ie, 38109,2 or 38109,3


----------



## pglover19

All,


I need your help.. This is an example of a Lutron Shade Panel in iRULE. Once again, I am graphically challenged. Not very creativity when it comes to graphic. I need the following buttons designed:


1. Raise

2. Lower

3. Preset 1

4. Preset 2

5. Preset 3


Please help.....


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20836687
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> I need your help.. This is an example of a Lutron Shade Panel in iRULE. Once again, I am graphically challenged. Not very creativity when it comes to graphic. I need the following buttons designed:
> 
> 
> 1. Raise
> 
> 2. Lower
> 
> 3. Preset 1
> 
> 4. Preset 2
> 
> 5. Preset 3
> 
> 
> Please help.....



Another panel example....


----------



## osupike99

Hi all,


Talked with iRule developers and found out that the reason why feedback doesn't work on 3.1.3 is because of the iOS limitations.


iRule is using regular expressions to parse the feedbacks which were introduced into the iPhone/iPod Touch only in 3.2 and newer.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20837240
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Talked with iRule developers and found out that the reason why feedback doesn't work on 3.1.3 is because of the iOS limitations.
> 
> 
> iRule is using regular expressions to parse the feedbacks which were introduced into the iPhone/iPod Touch only in 3.2 and newer.



Yes they emailed me that response this morning, my itouch is already jailbroken so trying to upgrade ios. Will report back my findings.


----------



## 230-SEAN

Hi all, I'm not sure if this has been discussed or asked (search didn't result in anything useful to me) but is there a way to stay connected to the Gateways while the iPad is sleeping? I don't like to have the iPad's screen on while watching movies/tv, but if there is a part that I want to turn the volume up or down right away for, or pause, or change the channel, etc. I have to wake it up (which is quick) but then it has to connect to the Gateways which takes longer than I'd like it to. Any suggestions? It would be nice if I could have the iPad remain connected at all times, but I'm not sure how to accomplish that. Thanks!


-Sean


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20836327
> 
> 
> Anyone using the Digi portserver TS16 that would be so kind as to help me set this up with loopback for multiple handset connections? This is a little bit over my head.



What type of equipment are you trying to allow the multiple handsets to control through the Digi.


If it is just standard rs232 then there are some simple settings in the Digi to allow it.


I think the loopback deal is needed when you have a tcp/ip device like a newer reciever.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and great work with the backgrounds



Thanks, they're fun to make. I've shared some as Steve's Retina Backgrounds.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *230-SEAN* /forum/post/20837844
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm not sure if this has been discussed or asked (search didn't result in anything useful to me) but is there a way to stay connected to the Gateways while the iPad is sleeping? I don't like to have the iPad's screen on while watching movies/tv, but if there is a part that I want to turn the volume up or down right away for, or pause, or change the channel, etc. I have to wake it up (which is quick) but then it has to connect to the Gateways which takes longer than I'd like it to. Any suggestions? It would be nice if I could have the iPad remain connected at all times, but I'm not sure how to accomplish that. Thanks!
> 
> 
> -Sean



This can only be accomplished on a jailbroken device. Search for a Cydia app called "ScreenDimmer"


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20837880
> 
> 
> What type of equipment are you trying to allow the multiple handsets to control through the Digi.
> 
> 
> If it is just standard rs232 then there are some simple settings in the Digi to allow it.
> 
> 
> I think the loopback deal is needed when you have a tcp/ip device like a newer reciever.



First of I was thinking of my GC100-12 and maybe my Boxee Box. (if needed and if possible with streaming)


I will do some regular rs232 later on it, but here in Norway it's not easy to get RJ45-rs232 cables, and right now I don't need it.


----------



## myraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudku* /forum/post/20812327
> 
> *Feedback for Dune mediaplayers*
> 
> *Command for request status*
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> cgi-bin/do?cmd=status\\x26
> 
> *HTTP-response syntax*
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here:
> 
> - protocol_version: 1
> 
> - command_status: ok|failed|timeout
> 
> - player_state: file_playback|dvd_playback|bluray_playback|black_screen|stan dby|navigator
> 
> 
> If command_status is "failed", the response also contains the
> 
> following parameters:
> 
> - error_kind: unknown_command|invalid_parameters|illegal_state|internal_er ror|operation_failed
> 
> - error_description: some text
> 
> 
> If player_state is "file_playback" or "dvd_playback", the response
> 
> also contains the following parameters:
> 
> - playback_speed: -1024/-512/-256/-128/-64/0/64/128/256/512/1024
> 
> - playback_duration: duration in seconds (-1 or 0 if unknown)
> 
> - playback_position: position in seconds (-1 if unknown)
> 
> - playback_dvd_menu: 0|1 (1 means DVD-menu is currently shown)
> 
> - playback_is_buffering: 0|1 (1 means buffering is in progress)



I would also like to know how to get Feedback codes for the Dune D1. Not sure what I am supposed to do with the coding above.


Thank you.


----------



## .Capstone

I'm hoping a few of you may have some advice/tips for me as I embark on putting together my HVAC and lighting control with Insteon. As it stands now, I've bought nothing; I'm still in the research phase.


So far, SmartHome hasn't been much help in telling me exactly what I need in order for iRule to communicate with the Insteon dimmers and Venstar thermostats I plan on getting. As I see it, I have a number of different options:

[1] ISY99i - Following this thread regularly, it seems this is what most people use. To me, this seems a little more than I need and it's $400 (all I want to be able to do is talk to each light individually and also be able to set up 9 or 10 simple scenes or groups of lights, i.e. "all off", or "living room on").

[2] SmartLinc Insteon Controller - This seems like a very viable option ($130 and I wouldn't need to buy another iTach), but I could not get any of the reps at SmartHome to tell me whether or not it would accept IP/TCP. I'm assuming it does, as there's an app to control it, but SmartHome didn't know how I would get the IP codes.

[3] PowerLinc Modem Serial Interface - I know this has to work, even though the SmartHome rep wasn't sure how to get the serial codes. It would require I buy another iTach, thus making the total cost about $180 (the only disadvantage when compared to option 2, unless IP control is easier/better than serial. I wouldn't know as I have no IP controlled devices at this point).

[4] PowerLinc Modem USB Interface - I'm not sure about this one.

[5] EZServe Insteon Home Automation Gateway - Don't really get this one either.

[6] Something I'm not seeing as an option?


Any advice you guys have on the above options (or something else I'm not considering) for controlling Insteon/Venstar dimmers and thermostats would be much appreciated. I should add that I will be the owner of a new MacMini in the next week; for $49 I can add the Lion Server to this. I'm not completely sure what advantage I gain with Lion Server, but maybe it will help to justify scratching the ISY99i and going with a more economical solution.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm hoping a few of you may have some advice/tips for me as I embark on putting together my HVAC and lighting control with Insteon. As it stands now, I've bought nothing; I'm still in the research phase.
> 
> 
> So far, SmartHome hasn't been much help in telling me exactly what I need in order for iRule to communicate with the Insteon dimmers and Venstar thermostats I plan on getting. As I see it, I have a number of different options:
> 
> [1] ISY99i - Following this thread regularly, it seems this is what most people use. To me, this seems a little more than I need and it's $400 (all I want to be able to do is talk to each light individually and also be able to set up 9 or 10 simple scenes or groups of lights, i.e. "all off", or "living room on").
> 
> [2] SmartLinc Insteon Controller - This seems like a very viable option ($130 and I wouldn't need to buy another iTach), but I could not get any of the reps at SmartHome to tell me whether or not it would accept IP/TCP. I'm assuming it does, as there's an app to control it, but SmartHome didn't know how I would get the IP codes.
> 
> [3] PowerLinc Modem Serial Interface - I know this has to work, even though the SmartHome rep wasn't sure how to get the serial codes. It would require I buy another iTach, thus making the total cost about $180 (the only disadvantage when compared to option 2, unless IP control is easier/better than serial. I wouldn't know as I have no IP controlled devices at this point).
> 
> [4] PowerLinc Modem USB Interface - I'm not sure about this one.
> 
> [5] EZServe Insteon Home Automation Gateway - Don't really get this one either.
> 
> [6] Something I'm not seeing as an option?
> 
> 
> Any advice you guys have on the above options (or something else I'm not considering) for controlling Insteon/Venstar dimmers and thermostats would be much appreciated. I should add that I will be the owner of a new MacMini in the next week; for $49 I can add the Lion Server to this. I'm not completely sure what advantage I gain with Lion Server, but maybe it will help to justify scratching the ISY99i and going with a more economical solution.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Insteon 2412N is both a plm and a plc. Plm can be accessed on port 9761 and can accept insteon raw commands and send feedback. It needs to be setup as NETWORK GATEWAY in iRule. I have posted about this a few pages back.


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20839630
> 
> 
> Insteon 2412N is both a plm and a plc. Plm can be accessed on port 9761 and can accept insteon raw commands and send feedback. It needs to be setup as NETWORK GATEWAY in iRule. I have posted about this a few pages back.



Thanks!


I worry about the fact the 2412N is not Dual Band (no RF, only power line). I would think the hardware initially used to receive the commands should send out both power line and RF for the best reliability. Maybe this is not a big issue though. Any experience with reliability issues?


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, Alex.


----------



## myraid

I have a question about what Global Cache model to add to my configuration. Presently I own a Global Cache 100-12 that along with iRule controls my theater equipment which is a mid of IP, Serial and IR. All works great.


I have decided to expand control using iRule to another room. I will need one serial, on IP and one IR control.


I am thinking of getting the GC-100-6 unit since it includes everything in one box.

My question is if I have two iPads, can one control the theater and the other one control the media room at the same time? Likely not going to happen that often, but if for example I am in the theater watching TV and my wife is upstairs watching a movie on our Dune player, will there be any issues?

Please advise.


Cheers.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I worry about the fact the 2412N is not Dual Band (no RF, only power line). I would think the hardware initially used to receive the commands should send out both power line and RF for the best reliability. Maybe this is not a big issue though. Any experience with reliability issues?
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, Alex.



With their phase couplers and filterlinks it seems to work fine for me. Filterlink was required for me because for some reason one of my samsung TVs, when turned on, would interfere with communications on some switches.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myraid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question about what Global Cache model to add to my configuration. Presently I own a Global Cache 100-12 that along with iRule controls my theater equipment which is a mid of IP, Serial and IR. All works great.
> 
> 
> I have decided to expand control using iRule to another room. I will need one serial, on IP and one IR control.
> 
> 
> I am thinking of getting the GC-100-6 unit since it includes everything in one box.
> 
> My question is if I have two iPads, can one control the theater and the other one control the media room at the same time? Likely not going to happen that often, but if for example I am in the theater watching TV and my wife is upstairs watching a movie on our Dune player, will there be any issues?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> Cheers.



You should be fine. I have similar setup but with more locations and it works fine because iRule doesn't connect to gateways unless commands on the panel you are going to call for a gateway. So in your case iPad 1 would connect to gc-100 12 and the other to gc-100 6.


With lights you will run into an issue with insteon 2412n where it is it's own gateway and allows one 1 connection.



Alex


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *.Capstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm hoping a few of you may have some advice/tips for me as I embark on putting together my HVAC and lighting control with Insteon. As it stands now, I've bought nothing; I'm still in the research phase.
> 
> 
> So far, SmartHome hasn't been much help in telling me exactly what I need in order for iRule to communicate with the Insteon dimmers and Venstar thermostats I plan on getting. As I see it, I have a number of different options:
> 
> [1] ISY99i - Following this thread regularly, it seems this is what most people use. To me, this seems a little more than I need and it's $400 (all I want to be able to do is talk to each light individually and also be able to set up 9 or 10 simple scenes or groups of lights, i.e. "all off", or "living room on").
> 
> [2] SmartLinc Insteon Controller - This seems like a very viable option ($130 and I wouldn't need to buy another iTach), but I could not get any of the reps at SmartHome to tell me whether or not it would accept IP/TCP. I'm assuming it does, as there's an app to control it, but SmartHome didn't know how I would get the IP codes.
> 
> [3] PowerLinc Modem Serial Interface - I know this has to work, even though the SmartHome rep wasn't sure how to get the serial codes. It would require I buy another iTach, thus making the total cost about $180 (the only disadvantage when compared to option 2, unless IP control is easier/better than serial. I wouldn't know as I have no IP controlled devices at this point).
> 
> [4] PowerLinc Modem USB Interface - I'm not sure about this one.
> 
> [5] EZServe Insteon Home Automation Gateway - Don't really get this one either.
> 
> [6] Something I'm not seeing as an option?
> 
> 
> Any advice you guys have on the above options (or something else I'm not considering) for controlling Insteon/Venstar dimmers and thermostats would be much appreciated. I should add that I will be the owner of a new MacMini in the next week; for $49 I can add the Lion Server to this. I'm not completely sure what advantage I gain with Lion Server, but maybe it will help to justify scratching the ISY99i and going with a more economical solution.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



My biggest suggestion to you would be to at least visit the Universal Devices forum and also research setting up insteon switches before deciding against the ISY, it's resources are really invaluable, plus it integrates with the iTach units, I have a button on an insteon KPL that shuts off all lights AND all A/V. I don't make guarantees, but doubt you'd regret spending the extra money on the ISY.


----------



## 3Cubed

Hi all. Got two questions to you all.


1. What happend to the original iRule thread, seams links to it is dead?!










2. In the builder, some of the source buttons for the iPad, comes in sets of two like apple TV, one with what looks like it has lit blue LED and a similar button with the LED off. I'm assuming that it's made to so that when you push that button you go to apple tv screen and the blue "LED" comes on. When you leave the apple Tv screen, the "LED" goes out!? If I'm right, then how do I do that, how do I set it up to work like that? I can't find it in any tutorials or in here.


Thanks Kasper


----------



## johnscousin

I had an problem today with a link containing codes would show up on the handset as though it was just a button with no codes. It would not send the commands as well.

Changing it to a button fixed the issue.

I tried it both ways several times.


Anyone else run in to this with 2.0?


thanks

jc


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Cubed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all. Got two questions to you all.
> 
> 
> 1. What happend to the original iRule thread, seams links to it is dead?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. In the builder, some of the source buttons for the iPad, comes in sets of two like apple TV, one with what looks like it has lit blue LED and a similar button with the LED off. I'm assuming that it's made to so that when you push that button you go to apple tv screen and the blue "LED" comes on. When you leave the apple Tv screen, the "LED" goes out!? If I'm right, then how do I do that, how do I set it up to work like that? I can't find it in any tutorials or in here.
> 
> 
> Thanks Kasper



It's essentially two different pages, one has the button w/o the blue, which a link to the page where a similar button appears except with the blue.


As far as the iRule thread goes, this is it as censored by AVS, apparently they felt the thread it's entirety was being used as some sort of a marketing tool, so they removed part or parts of it. A little unfortunate.


----------



## Zellarman

Been having trouble logging into builder for over half an hour, digging this cloud less and less.


----------



## johnscousin

I can't log on at all.....


Fixed. I somehow got logged out of my gmail.


----------



## myraid

Quote:

Originally Posted by *osupike99* 
You should be fine. I have similar setup but with more locations and it works fine because iRule doesn't connect to gateways unless commands on the panel you are going to call for a gateway. So in your case iPad 1 would connect to gc-100 12 and the other to gc-100 6.


With lights you will run into an issue with insteon 2412n where it is it's own gateway and allows one 1 connection.



Alex
Thanks Alex!

Lighting is not a problem as I am just running the Lutron Spacer system.


----------



## pglover19

Quote:

Originally Posted by *myraid* 
Thanks Alex!

Lighting is not a problem as I am just running the Lutron Spacer system.
Just curious about the Lutron Spacer System, are you running emitters from your Global Cache device to the back of the Lutron Spacer dimmer or using a Global Cache blaster....


----------



## myraid

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pglover19* 
Just curious about the Lutron Spacer System, are you running emitters from your Global Cache device to the back of the Lutron Spacer dimmer or using a Global Cache blaster....
I have 3 lutron spacer system dimmers behind my seating that controls my pot lights, wall sconces and crown moulding lighting (rope lighting).

I have a standard electric wire that connects an IR blaster behind the 3 switches to the Lutron master controller (SPS-5WCR)located to the front of my theater area. It is from the master controller that I have an IR emitter. I hid the wire in behind the box and you can barely see the tiny emitter.


Cheers


----------



## Valdhor

Quote:

Originally Posted by *.Capstone* 
I'm hoping a few of you may have some advice/tips for me as I embark on putting together my HVAC and lighting control with Insteon. As it stands now, I've bought nothing; I'm still in the research phase.


So far, SmartHome hasn't been much help in telling me exactly what I need in order for iRule to communicate with the Insteon dimmers and Venstar thermostats I plan on getting. As I see it, I have a number of different options:

[1] ISY99i - Following this thread regularly, it seems this is what most people use. To me, this seems a little more than I need and it's $400 (all I want to be able to do is talk to each light individually and also be able to set up 9 or 10 simple scenes or groups of lights, i.e. "all off", or "living room on").

[2] SmartLinc Insteon Controller - This seems like a very viable option ($130 and I wouldn't need to buy another iTach), but I could not get any of the reps at SmartHome to tell me whether or not it would accept IP/TCP. I'm assuming it does, as there's an app to control it, but SmartHome didn't know how I would get the IP codes.

[3] PowerLinc Modem Serial Interface - I know this has to work, even though the SmartHome rep wasn't sure how to get the serial codes. It would require I buy another iTach, thus making the total cost about $180 (the only disadvantage when compared to option 2, unless IP control is easier/better than serial. I wouldn't know as I have no IP controlled devices at this point).

[4] PowerLinc Modem USB Interface - I'm not sure about this one.

[5] EZServe Insteon Home Automation Gateway - Don't really get this one either.

[6] Something I'm not seeing as an option?


Any advice you guys have on the above options (or something else I'm not considering) for controlling Insteon/Venstar dimmers and thermostats would be much appreciated. I should add that I will be the owner of a new MacMini in the next week; for $49 I can add the Lion Server to this. I'm not completely sure what advantage I gain with Lion Server, but maybe it will help to justify scratching the ISY99i and going with a more economical solution.


Thanks in advance.
I use the SmartHome PowerLinc Modem USB ( http://www.smarthome.com/2413U/Power...al-Band/p.aspx ) on my iMac to connect to the Insteon network. For software I use MAMP and have created a PHP script with embedded AppleScript. The AppleScript talks to Shion ( https://www.shiononline.com/software...tting-started/ ) which talks to the PowerLinc Modem.


This is the cheapest route as the only cost is the hardware (PowerLinc Modem USB) but it does require more effort. I don't know whether Shion has thermostat support yet as I don't have a thermostat and Shion is very new. You could ask the developer directly.


An easier way that has support for every Insteon device and is very mature would be Perceptive Automation's Indigo ( http://www.perceptiveautomation.com/indigo/index.html ). For thermostat's you would need the pro version at $180.


One idea would be to try Shion first to see if it meets your needs. If not, try Indigo with the 45 day free trial.


----------



## pglover19

Quote:

Originally Posted by *myraid* 
I have 3 lutron spacer system dimmers behind my seating that controls my pot lights, wall sconces and crown moulding lighting (rope lighting).

I have a standard electric wire that connects an IR blaster behind the 3 switches to the Lutron master controller (SPS-5WCR)located to the front of my theater area. It is from the master controller that I have an IR emitter. I hid the wire in behind the box and you can barely see the tiny emitter.


Cheers
Curious about the tiny emitter. Do you have model and part# for the tiny emitter?


----------



## myraid

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pglover19* 
Curious about the tiny emitter. Do you have model and part# for the tiny emitter?
Actually you may laugh at this, but all I did was take an emitter that came supplied with one of my Xantech connecting blocks, took off the cover and attached it to the Lutron master control with some invisible tape


----------



## cheezit73

For anyone else who has wanted to control their Epson projector via RS 232 and with feedback I have uploaded a device to the builder titled "Epson projector RS 232 complete set" This device contains a ton of RS 232 codes including direct memory access!!! I have tested all the codes with my 8700 but I would assume the codes will work with most recent Epson projectors.


I have also shared a feedback device "Epson projector more feedbacks" which has more feedbacks than the Irule submitted one.


For any one who is interested this is where you can get the commands from, there are still some not frequently used commands that I did not included such as the ability to adjust individual RGB data, gama data, I figured these are mostly set and forget so I did not spend the time to put them into the device.

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/s...noteoid=187243


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20841246
> 
> 
> I use the SmartHome PowerLinc Modem USB ( http://www.smarthome.com/2413U/Power...al-Band/p.aspx ) on my iMac to connect to the Insteon network. For software I use MAMP and have created a PHP script with embedded AppleScript. The AppleScript talks to Shion ( https://www.shiononline.com/software...tting-started/ ) which talks to the PowerLinc Modem.
> 
> 
> This is the cheapest route as the only cost is the hardware (PowerLinc Modem USB) but it does require more effort. I don't know whether Shion has thermostat support yet as I don't have a thermostat and Shion is very new. You could ask the developer directly.
> 
> 
> An easier way that has support for every Insteon device and is very mature would be Perceptive Automation's Indigo ( http://www.perceptiveautomation.com/indigo/index.html ). For thermostat's you would need the pro version at $180.
> 
> 
> One idea would be to try Shion first to see if it meets your needs. If not, try Indigo with the 45 day free trial.



Valdhor, Thanks. I actually briefly looked into Indigo. I'm still not exactly sure how my new MacMini being dedicated to the equipment closet can enhance my home automation. I need to research this more.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20840211
> 
> 
> My biggest suggestion to you would be to at least visit the Universal Devices forum and also research setting up insteon switches before deciding against the ISY, it's resources are really invaluable, plus it integrates with the iTach units, I have a button on an insteon KPL that shuts off all lights AND all A/V. I don't make guarantees, but doubt you'd regret spending the extra money on the ISY.



Zellerman, Thanks for the suggestion. I'm willing to spend the money if it's something I'll make use of. My understanding is the ISY was more for people running things on timers and sensors (I won't be doing this). On the other hand, a feature like "All lights off" or other scenes is a must. I was under the impression the other SmartHome products could accomplish this. Also, isn't the ISY "PC Only"? I have all Mac stuff.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20840144
> 
> 
> With their phase couplers and filterlinks it seems to work fine for me. Filterlink was required for me because for some reason one of my samsung TVs, when turned on, would interfere with communications on some switches.
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks, Alex.



As always, thanks for all the great advice and help, guys.


----------



## Zellarman

Alex, I'm not sure about ISY's apple compatibility, but as far as timers go, you never take vacations? Another button at my front door turns my vacation mode, puts timers and notification into effect. Or, what if someone inadvertently turns on an exterior light during the middle of the day, the ISY can shut it off.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20844085
> 
> 
> Alex, I'm not sure about ISY's apple compatibility, but as far as timers go, you never take vacations? Another button at my front door turns my vacation mode, puts timers and notification into effect. Or, what if someone inadvertently turns on an exterior light during the middle of the day, the ISY can shut it off.



There are no issues using an ISY with Macs, you configure it using a browser. I use Firefox from a Mac with no issues.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moreilly* /forum/post/20822759
> 
> 
> For anyone that has the ISY-99i lighting controller, this is how I got feedback to work.
> 
> 
> 1 - Create a new device network command (query) for each ISY device address that looks like; rest/nodes/. This is the same as the actual commands but without the "cmd/DON" or "cmd/DOF" at the end.
> 
> 
> 2 - Make these new commands either repeating entrance commands or attach them as macros to the end of every light control button (after a 0.5s delay) (attach the new device query command to any commands for that same addressed device).
> 
> 
> 3 - Create a new ISY feedback with the following settings;
> 
> 
> - Numeric code (if device address is 12 22 A5 1)
> 
> - prefix: *12 22 A5 1*value="
> 
> - suffix: "*
> 
> (prefix/suffix must have the quotation marks)
> 
> 
> - Value is ascii, decimal, floating
> 
> - Formula: (x/255)*100
> 
> - min: 0
> 
> - max: 100
> 
> - value units: percentage
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any ideas as to how to make this easier please feel free to let me know because this was my first attempt at feedback and was just happy to get it working.
> 
> -Marc



Thanks this worked for me. I use iRule to run ISY programs and was concerned that feedback wouldn't work with programs. But since the feedback is done with a separate query command to query the device directly it works just fine.


----------



## Zellarman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *moreilly*
For anyone that has the ISY-99i lighting controller, this is how I got feedback to work.


1 - Create a new device network command (query) for each ISY device address that looks like; rest/nodes/. This is the same as the actual commands but without the "cmd/DON" or "cmd/DOF" at the end.


2 - Make these new commands either repeating entrance commands or attach them as macros to the end of every light control button (after a 0.5s delay) (attach the new device query command to any commands for that same addressed device).


3 - Create a new ISY feedback with the following settings;


- Numeric code (if device address is 12 22 A5 1)

- prefix: *12 22 A5 1*value="

- suffix: "*

(prefix/suffix must have the quotation marks)


- Value is ascii, decimal, floating

- Formula: (x/255)*100

- min: 0

- max: 100

- value units: percentage


If anyone has any ideas as to how to make this easier please feel free to let me know because this was my first attempt at feedback and was just happy to get it working.

-Marc
Marc,


Thanks for sharing with us.

Two things,

First - while your formula will / does work, it's not necessary, all other settings would remain the same

Second - and I only mention this because I'm hoping it gets fixed, there's also a query for the ISY that returns info on all devices linked to the ISY, problem is, presently, it's too much information for iRule to handle. When/ if it gets fixed, it will reduce the necessary coding, and then iRule will only require one query to update status of ALL switches. I really hope this gets taken care of.


----------



## t_heinrich

Hello,


I need your help!

I just found a great panel for Onkyo, which I want to install.

But all commands have just a question mark.

Did I do something wrong?


Thanks in advance.


Regards Thomas


----------



## osupike99

Quote:

Originally Posted by *t_heinrich*
Hello,


I need your help!

I just found a great panel for Onkyo, which I want to install.

But all commands have just a question mark.

Did I do something wrong?


Thanks in advance.


Regards Thomas
Have you dragged the commands in? When you import panels, devices codes get removed from the panel. Those question marks are there because it looks like some one just used Add Button command instead of using transparent png.



Alex


----------



## William

I have a Marantz AV7005 preamp and I and setup the RS232 codes (even uploaded to the iRule database). I now have a Sony HW30ES projector and have the codes. The marantz codes are consumer friendly easy to understand and the Sony coded are ambiguos. I downloaded the VW85 codes from iRule to see if that would help and it doesn't. I thought all iRule RS232 commands must end in a _\\x0D_ syntax? However all the VW85 codes in the iRule database *start* with _\\xA9_ and end with _\\x9A_. In the Sony manual it calles theses start and end codes and they seem to be different (_\\A9h and \\9Ah_) for the HW30ES. Also the second to the last code seems to be a *check Sum* code. Below are examples of iRule Commands for the Marantz AV7005 and Sony VW85.


Marantz AV7005: PWON\\x0D (Power On)

Sony VLP-VW85: \\xA9\\x17\\x2E\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x3F\\x9A (Power On)


For the Sony VLP-HW30ES the manual gives an example for setting to Zoom mode:


START CODE = A9h

ITEM NUMBER = 0020h (Wide Mode) SET/GET = 00h (SET)

DATA = 0003h (Zoom)

CHECK SUM = 23h

END CODE = 9Ah


Under Wide Mode: Zoom in the Table List of all codes it says:


Upper byte 00h; Lower byte 20h; Data Zoom; Byte 0003h


So is the syntax for this in iRule:


Following example order

\\A9h\\0020h\\00h\\0003h\\23h\\9Ah (are the Upper and Lowe bytes combined in the 2ed and Upper repeated in the 3ed?)


Following Table Item list order

\\A9h\\00h\\20h\\0003h\\23h\\9Ah


Or should it be something all together different?


----------



## t_heinrich

Quote:

Originally Posted by *osupike99* 
Have you dragged the commands in? When you import panels, devices codes get removed from the panel. Those question marks are there because it looks like some one just used Add Button command instead of using transparent png.
Hi Alex,


thanks for the info!

No I didn't.

I thought / hoped that the commands will be imported too










Thomas


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Quote:

Originally Posted by *William* 
...Or should it be something all together different?
Yes







.


Hexadecimal values that are shown as, for example, A9h in the Sony manual have to be entered as \\xA9 in iRule (it's just a different way of specifying a two-digit hex number). And a four-digit hex number would have to be broken down into two two-digit numbers.


As for the full codes you need to enter, it would be easier to tell if you posted the Sony document.


----------



## William

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* 
Yes







.


Hexadecimal values that are shown as, for example, A9h in the Sony manual have to be entered as \\xA9 in iRule (it's just a different way of specifying a two-digit hex number). And a four-digit hex number would have to be broken down into two two-digit numbers.


As for the full codes you need to enter, it would be easier to tell if you posted the Sony document.
PM sent.


----------



## Aesculus

I have not done any changes to my panels except to upgrade to version 2 pro. Now when watching a movie after the iPhone goes asleep it cannot reconnect with the Denon. I have to power the Denon off.


Anyone else experiencing this behavior with version 2?


I might add that I have added the Denon feedback , but have not attached any devices to it nor associated it with any panel element.


Perhaps the regular and feedback are fighting each other.


----------



## t_heinrich

Hello,


in the past I used for my Onkyo TX-NR 708 network AV receiver this device:


"Integra Pre/Pro V2 TCP MUTLIZONE" --> with Network Codes


Now I want to use all new codes which I found in the device:


"Onkyo Integra AV Receiver Main Zone All Models V4" --> with Database Codes


I created a new gateway, with the same settings from my old setup.


Unfortunatly it doesn't work.


Has anybody an idea why?


Regards Thomas


----------



## pglover19

All,


I need some help in designing a few buttons to go on a Lutron Sivoia QED shade panel in iRULE. Attached is an example of what the panel looks like. I need buttons for the following commands:


1. Raise

2. Lower

3. Open/Close

4. Open/Raise

5. Open/Lower

6. Open/Preset


Please help.....


----------



## linsmith

Quick question, does MCE controller allow multiple simultaneous connections?


----------



## grog54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/20846237
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> I need some help in designing a few buttons to go on a Lutron Sivoia QED shade panel in iRULE.



Why not just build some simple buttons with text on them using a button generator like this?

http://jirox.net/AsButtonGen/


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/20846319
> 
> 
> Quick question, does MCE controller allow multiple simultaneous connections?



Just tested this. Unfortunately no.


----------



## anmg

Every thing was working but now my ipad will not sync the panel changes in irule. I make the changes in irule on the pc then save, but when I press sync in irule on the ipad no changes are made. Any ideas??


----------



## Zellarman

Are you selecting the correct handset that appears after pressing sync?


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20846788
> 
> 
> Are you selecting the correct handset that appears after pressing sync?




Thanks, that was it.


----------



## anmg

I am trying to get the network ip codes for a Yamaha RX-A2000. There is an a 3000 in the database but some commands are missing, like power off and others. Anyone know??


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20846961
> 
> 
> I am trying to get the network ip codes for a Yamaha RX-A2000. There is an a 3000 in the database but some commands are missing, like power off and others. Anyone know??



I found a link to the codes on post#4463


----------



## martind26

I've played with the app and got most of my devices working but I am having issues configuring my GC100-6 to work with my Logitech PS3 adapter. I have paired the PS3 adapter with my PS3 and my GC unit is on the network and available for me to configure. I imported the Logitech PS3 adapter device (database codes) and attached a few commands to some of the buttons in my IPAD panel for the PS3. It is not working. The ir port light is not lit (green or otherwise) on the GC unit and there does not appear to be any red light coming from the ir connector to the PS3 adapter. My Ir adapter is plugged into the GC unit in the ir (1) slot, then my IR cable is attached (stuck) to the PS3 adapter. I have searched avsforum and the web for answers and have had not luck. Am I missing something (which is entirely possible with me) or is one of my devices possibly not functioning properly or am I using the wrong codes, or is my setup incorrect? any help any of you can provide would be greatly appreciated. On a side not this is a fantastic app and i can tell you all are extremely knowledgeable from what I have read so far. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## snodric

I'm trying to create a series of panels that will have 'pictures' of my original remotes for various devices. I want to be able to 'push' a button on the picture of the remote and have the device respond appropriately. I've started with my Onkyo NR-808 but need some help. I don't know how to make the areas around each 'button' on the picture of the remote 'live' so I can drop in the appropriate device code. Can someone tell me how to do this? I am using Paint.Net as my button creator.


Thanks in advance. I've attached a copy of the image so you can see what I'm working with.


Brian


----------



## Zellarman

I had a test page set up w a query and control of one lighting device through my ISY, it was working OK, not perfectly, the delay wasn't always long enough to reflect the most recent change. BUT, today I tried setting up a page for control and query of 10 devices, I made an entrance to the page which queried the ten devices with a .3 second delay between each. It crashed, or froze, iRule, I tried increasing the delays, but it made no difference. I deleted the page I had created, since it didn't work, but now the one query I had set up on my test page doesn't work. Unfortunately I hadn't checked the function of this query immediately before adding the new page. Has anyone experienced a change in feedback with their ISY after making recent changes??


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm trying to create a series of panels that will have 'pictures' of my original remotes for various devices. I want to be able to 'push' a button on the picture of the remote and have the device respond appropriately. I've started with my Onkyo NR-808 but need some help. I don't know how to make the areas around each 'button' on the picture of the remote 'live' so I can drop in the appropriate device code. Can someone tell me how to do this? I am using Paint.Net as my button creator.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance. I've attached a copy of the image so you can see what I'm working with.
> 
> 
> Brian



Insert your picture of the remote as a background, use a blank image over the buttons to create you buttons in iRule, then you'll be able to drop in our commands.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20848025
> 
> 
> Insert your picture of the remote as a background, use a blank image over the buttons to create you buttons in iRule, then you'll be able to drop in our commands.



Thanks Zellarman. How do I create the 'blank image' (in Paint.Net)?


Brian


Edit : Figured it out in Paint.Net : made a button 0.4 inches by 0.2 inches and under 'Layers' made its' opacity 255.


Edit 2 : Zellarman, I made the image of the remote the background, but is appears to have taken away the Irule background that I had. Is this because you can only have one background? Or is there a way to 'layer' the picture of the remote on top of a standard Irule background?


----------



## byron69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Zellarman. How do I create the 'blank image' (in Paint.Net)?
> 
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Edit : Figured it out in Paint.Net : made a button 0.4 inches by 0.2 inches and under 'Layers' made its' opacity 255.
> 
> 
> Edit 2 : Zellarman, I made the image of the remote the background, but is appears to have taken away the Irule background that I had. Is this because you can only have one background? Or is there a way to 'layer' the picture of the remote on top of a standard Irule background?



In Irule, the remote picture should be set as the background layer whereas the blank buttons should be part of the foreground layer.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *byron69* /forum/post/20848644
> 
> 
> In Irule, the remote picture should be set as the background layer whereas the blank buttons should be part of the foreground layer.



Zellarman/Byron69, I wasn't making myself clear on the remaining question... on all of my other panels, I'm using an Irule background (bg-carbonfiber) and am wondering if I can still use that on this panel and put the remote picture on top of that background and then place the blank (see through) buttons over top of the remote picture?


Brian


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20849022
> 
> 
> Zellarman/Byron69, I wasn't making myself clear on the remaining question... on all of my other panels, I'm using an Irule background (bg-carbonfiber) and am wondering if I can still use that on this panel and put the remote picture on top of that background and then place the blank (see through) buttons over top of the remote picture?
> 
> 
> Brian



Yes, you can do that but first, you will need to change the cell height and width of the current iRul's background image on your panel to 1 X 1. You can then drag your remote image on top of the iRule background image and then place it where you want it to go. Be sure you have the backround layer selected.


----------



## anmg

The network codes for the Yamaha RX-A2000 is fairly limited on the user data base. I have tried to work with the codes on the list from Yamaha (link in post 4663) but my success is hit or miss. Does anyone have a fairly complete list they are using for the A series receivers they would be willing to share?


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20849095
> 
> 
> Yes, you can do that but first, you will need to change the cell height and width of the current iRul's background image on your panel to 1 X 1. You can then drag your remote image on top of the iRule background image and then place it where you want it to go. Be sure you have the backround layer selected.



Thank you! Works like a charm










Brian


----------



## raymagnu

I'll try this again. Anyone who can help me set up the Digi Portserver TS16 rs232 with TCP/IP loopback so that I can you multiple handsets with my GC100-12?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20849134
> 
> 
> The network codes for the Yamaha RX-A2000 is fairly limited on the user data base. I have tried to work with the codes on the list from Yamaha (link in post 4663) but my success is hit or miss.



Can you give an example of a code that's not working? As far as I know the documentation is correct.


----------



## RDHolmes

A big THANK YOU!!! to all who have posted here.


This Thread has really made it easy for me to get started with iRule. I have saved a lot of head banging and have been able to avoid a lot of time wasting dead ends as I get started on setting up a Control System to replace my Harmony 890 that only controlled my TV, BD, VCR and TiVo.


My system has the following:


A recently acquired Marantz SR6006, IP control using the SR7005 RS-232 Device Codes

Samsung 32" HDTV, IR Control via iTach

TiVo HD, IP Control

ROKU, IP Control

Samsung BD3600, IR Control via iTach

Mitsubishi VCR, IR Control via iTach


Currently not under iRule Control

Sony SACD/DVD Player will be added when I get another iTach

Apple TV will be added at the same time as the Sony.

(I got the Apple TV because Airplay on the SR6006 does not support video.)


I plan to replace the BD3600 with an OPPO BD93 at some point and will need to get an iTach serial unit to control it.


I haven't done anything with feedback yet. I plan to use feedback with the SR6006 to make the system more useable for my Wife.


Thanks again for all the great information!


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20849535
> 
> 
> Can you give an example of a code that's not working? As far as I know the documentation is correct.



One that doesn't work is the code to input USB.


I don't even find a code on the list to input NET. There is one for NET/USB but when I try that one I get NET Radio. Also I don't see the codes for ON SCREEN, DISPLAY, OPTION and the transport buttons.


Thanks for your help.


Jared


----------



## anmg

Anyone know the directv codes (HR-24) for END, START or SLOW?


----------



## IGO2XS

I have been using iRule for sometime with ir and have been doing quite well for a beginner. Now with the V2 I am working my way into rs232 and hopefully take advantage of the two way communication.....I am still a little new at this network stuff. At this point I have an Oppo bdp-93 which I know is supported. Two questions, I have the monoprice db9 to rj45 connectors and they come unassembled. As I understand we just use pins 2, 3 and 5. Should I terminate the other wires or just wrap them up in the housing and not use them? I there any particular wire color standard matching up to the different pin numbers? And last, anyone out there working on any 2 way feedback on any Lexicon processors?


I might add I used a rs-232 cable and plugged into my oppo 93 and to the gc-18 with no results. I see the light blink on the rj45 plug where I have my internet plugged into the gc-18 every time I try a command but not getting any response from the Oppo.


----------



## Zellarman

Exactly what do the red arrows mean when you press a button, I know green means the transmission was good, but red means what is wrong? I'm having a problem with feedback, and my query command results in the red arrows, but it was working fine the other day. All other commands for the same device work fine.


Edit: got them working now, but a little disappointed w/ iRules handling time of the feedback. A macro that queries ten lighting devices holds up iRule for about a minute. I've tested the network queries and feedbacks on a browser, and the response is close enough to instant, so why the delay with iRule?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know the directv codes (HR-24) for END, START or SLOW?



If you looking for HTTP commands, then you are out of luck because they are not in the protocol.



Alex


----------



## scl23enn4m3

How long would it realistically take me to program iRule for an iPad and an iPod touch? I have about 12 devices that need to be controlled. I'm on a very tight schedule and am afraid to venture into something that allows me to 'tinker'. When something gives me that opportunity, the project usually never ends.


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/20851132
> 
> 
> I have been using iRule for sometime with ir and have been doing quite well for a beginner. Now with the V2 I am working my way into rs232 and hopefully take advantage of the two way communication.....I am still a little new at this network stuff. At this point I have an Oppo bdp-93 which I know is supported. Two questions, I have the monoprice db9 to rj45 connectors and they come unassembled. As I understand we just use pins 2, 3 and 5. Should I terminate the other wires or just wrap them up in the housing and not use them? I there any particular wire color standard matching up to the different pin numbers? And last, anyone out there working on any 2 way feedback on any Lexicon processors?
> 
> 
> I might add I used a rs-232 cable and plugged into my oppo 93 and to the gc-18 with no results. I see the light blink on the rj45 plug where I have my internet plugged into the gc-18 every time I try a command but not getting any response from the Oppo.




I don't have an Oppo myself, but I do recall reading a few pages back that you need to either enable something in the menus, or send it a certain RS 232 command to initialize that functionality.


If you are using the Monoprice adapters one one each end of a network cable then just pick any three wires and wrap the rest with electrical tape over the contact and tuck them in the housing then stick the three you choose into the proper pin location on the adapter. Once in they wont come out so make sure you have the right one. Also I am not sure if the Oppo needs a crossover cable or not but if it does then make sure you put the correct pin locations for that. Maybe Black wire for pins 5, Red 2 on Oppo to Red 3 on GC, Green 3 on Oppo to Green 2 on GC... Hope this helps.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20850471
> 
> 
> One that doesn't work is the code to input USB. I don't even find a code on the list to input NET. There is one for NET/USB but when I try that one I get NET Radio.



I assume you're talking about the @MAIN:INP command. I can't try it because I don't have this receiver, but if @MAIN:INPUT=USB\\x0D\\x0A doesn't work you could try sending the IR code instead (see below).



> Quote:
> Also I don't see the codes for ON SCREEN, DISPLAY, OPTION and the transport buttons.



Maybe there is no ON SCREEN command in the Network or RS-232 protocol because you can set everything with discrete codes and don't need to bring up the on-screen menu. But for cases like this there's @SYS:REMOTECODE, which lets you send any IR code via Network or RS-232. So look in the list of IR codes and ON SCREEN is there.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/20851132
> 
> 
> ...I might add I used a rs-232 cable and plugged into my oppo 93 and to the gc-18 with no results. I see the light blink on the rj45 plug where I have my internet plugged into the gc-18 every time I try a command but not getting any response from the Oppo.



First you have to enable feedback by sending the following code:


#SVM 3\\x0D


Then some of the feedback items in the database (for feedback device Oppo Bluray Player - RS232) are defined incorrectly and need fixing (see this post).


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20851413
> 
> 
> If you looking for HTTP commands, then you are out of luck because they are not in the protocol.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Actually, Alex, this is not entirely true. I have the the HTTP codes from the iRule database and they work flawlessly. They are:


END = Press and hold the "advance" button for 3 seconds.

START (Directv calls it "BEGIN") = Press and hold the "replay" button for 3 seconds.

SLOW = Press and hold the "play" button.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Alex, this is not entirely true. I have the the HTTP codes from the iRule database and they work flawlessly. They are:
> 
> 
> END = Press and hold the "advance" button for 3 seconds.
> 
> START (Directv calls it "BEGIN") = Press and hold the "replay" button for 3 seconds.
> 
> SLOW = Press and hold the "play" button.



Since iRules default is not to repeat, what are your settings for these buttons you press and hold?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20852156
> 
> 
> Since iRules default is not to repeat, what are your settings for these buttons you press and hold?



Repeat on hold = yes

Repeat every = .2


And, of course, as you know, you can't change the repetition on a HTTP database code.


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20851575
> 
> 
> I assume you're talking about the @MAIN:INP command. I can't try it because I don't have this receiver, but if @MAIN:INPUT=USB\\x0D\\x0A doesn't work you could try sending the IR code instead (see below).
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there is no ON SCREEN command for RS-232 because you can set everything with discrete codes and don't need to bring up the on-screen menu. But for cases like this there's @SYS:REMOTECODE, which lets you send any IR code via RS-232. So look in the list of IR codes and ON SCREEN is there.



Can you send ir codes and network codes to the same divice? I thought you had to go one way or the other. Can you use 2 gateways(network and GC100) for the same divice? How do you send and IR code via RS-232? Is RS-232 the same as network codes? I am a little confused. I have not used RS-232 before.


Thanks


----------



## moreilly

Does anyone know if when using a repeating entrance the "repeat interval" time starts counting at the start of the first command or at the end of the last command of said entrance?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/20852731
> 
> 
> Can you send ir codes and network codes to the same divice? I thought you had to go one way or the other. Can you use 2 gateways(network and GC100) for the same divice? How do you send and IR code via RS-232? Is RS-232 the same as network codes? I am a little confused. I have not used RS-232 before.



I think I confused you by saying RS-232 when I meant Network (the new Yamaha protocol uses the same commands for both).


This is a special case for the new Yamaha receivers (including your A2000), because there's a Network (and RS-232) command specifically designed to send any IR code (it sends it over the network, it doesn't actually use IR). It means that over the network you can do anything that you could do with the original IR remote, even if there's no specific network command to do it.


Look at the description of @SYS:REMOTECODE in the docs you have. It says the parameter is an 8-digit hex IR code. You should also have an Excel spreadsheet with all the IR codes (it was part of the same ZIP file that you downloaded). The 8-digit "Full Code" for ON SCREEN is given as 7A85-847B, so I assume (but can't test it) that the full network command to bring up the on-screen menu should be entered in iRule as:


@SYS:REMOTECODE=7A85847B\\x0D\\x0A


(I'm assuming only the 8 digits are needed, and not the "-" that's in the spreadsheet).


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20852890
> 
> 
> I think I confused you by saying RS-232 when I meant Network (the new Yamaha protocol uses the same commands for both).
> 
> 
> This is a special case for the new Yamaha receivers (including your A2000), because there's a Network (and RS-232) command specifically designed to send any IR code (it sends it over the network, it doesn't actually use IR). It means that over the network you can do anything that you could do with the original IR remote, even if there's no specific network command to do it.
> 
> 
> Look at the description of @SYS:REMOTECODE in the docs you have. It says the parameter is an 8-digit hex IR code. You should also have an Excel spreadsheet with all the IR codes (it was part of the same ZIP file that you downloaded). The 8-digit "Full Code" for ON SCREEN is given as 7A85-847B, so I assume (but can't test it) that the full network command to bring up the on-screen menu should be entered in iRule as:
> 
> 
> @SYS:REMOTECODE=7A85847B\\x0D\\x0A
> 
> 
> (I'm assuming only the 8 digits are needed, and not the "-" that's in the spreadsheet).



Thanks, I will try it tonight.


Jared


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20852890
> 
> 
> I think I confused you by saying RS-232 when I meant Network (the new Yamaha protocol uses the same commands for both).
> 
> 
> This is a special case for the new Yamaha receivers (including your A2000), because there's a Network (and RS-232) command specifically designed to send any IR code (it sends it over the network, it doesn't actually use IR). It means that over the network you can do anything that you could do with the original IR remote, even if there's no specific network command to do it.
> 
> 
> Look at the description of @SYS:REMOTECODE in the docs you have. It says the parameter is an 8-digit hex IR code. You should also have an Excel spreadsheet with all the IR codes (it was part of the same ZIP file that you downloaded). The 8-digit "Full Code" for ON SCREEN is given as 7A85-847B, so I assume (but can't test it) that the full network command to bring up the on-screen menu should be entered in iRule as:
> 
> 
> @SYS:REMOTECODE=7A85847B\\x0D\\x0A
> 
> 
> (I'm assuming only the 8 digits are needed, and not the "-" that's in the spreadsheet).



It worked!


Thanks,

Jared


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20837240
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Talked with iRule developers and found out that the reason why feedback doesn't work on 3.1.3 is because of the iOS limitations.
> 
> 
> iRule is using regular expressions to parse the feedbacks which were introduced into the iPhone/iPod Touch only in 3.2 and newer.



I received the same info from iRule, so yesterday I made time to load a firmware called Whited00r on my iphone 2G. This brings iOS 4 features, but unfortunatley does not enable feedback.


Has anyone managed to get feedback on an iphone 2g and if so, what jailbreak/firmware did you use?


Funny how hardware from 2007 can already be a dinosaur!


----------



## noshocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/20833584
> 
> 
> The problem with this is that each command used is specific to a particular Insteon device code, so there's no point in sharing device files. You need to create your own device file using the commands discussed here as a template. I test the commands with a browser before putting them into the device file.



Thanks for the help. I understand your point but am still a bit unclear on how I write the http commands for my Insteon devices in this new device file I create for the ISY-99i. You suggest I use the commands used in this forum as a template but for the life of me I have not been able to find them on this forum. Might someone give me an example for me to follow? Thanks.


----------



## DAlba

Is it possible to have active/inactive buttons based on feedback. In other words, say I have a ON and OFF button, I want the ON button to be highlighted when feedback device is on.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I received the same info from iRule, so yesterday I made time to load a firmware called Whited00r on my iphone 2G. This brings iOS 4 features, but unfortunatley does not enable feedback.
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to get feedback on an iphone 2g and if so, what jailbreak/firmware did you use?
> 
> 
> Funny how hardware from 2007 can already be a dinosaur!




I have iPod touch 2g(MB528LL) running 4.0(8A293) software and no issues with feedback.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAlba* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have active/inactive buttons based on feedback. In other words, say I have a ON and OFF button, I want the ON button to be highlighted when feedback device is on.



Not yet.


Alex


----------



## Rickd

I have built and am testing a Girder tcp client interface and have it working with Girder for both sending status update and receiving events.


See code here : http://www.promixis.com/forums/showt...291#post145291 


Works for multiple clients and has associate gml which I will post when complete but for girder users who understand it the above link will get you going.


----------



## snodric

I'm occasionally getting the following error message :

"Invalid value for number of rows! Please, insert value between 1 and 36."


It seems to occur when I copy and paste a panel and then try to place new buttons on the copied panel. All of my previous panels (for Ipad) were 48 x 64. After I get this message, I have to change the number of rows to 36. Is anyone else having this problem?


Brian


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/20855148
> 
> 
> I received the same info from iRule, so yesterday I made time to load a firmware called Whited00r on my iphone 2G. This brings iOS 4 features, but unfortunatley does not enable feedback.
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to get feedback on an iphone 2g and if so, what jailbreak/firmware did you use?
> 
> 
> Funny how hardware from 2007 can already be a dinosaur!



Nope in the same boat. Plan on buying and selling on Craiglist to get feedback.


Whitd00r is more of a skin than it is ios 4


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noshocks* /forum/post/20855420
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help. I understand your point but am still a bit unclear on how I write the http commands for my Insteon devices in this new device file I create for the ISY-99i. You suggest I use the commands used in this forum as a template but for the life of me I have not been able to find them on this forum. Might someone give me an example for me to follow? Thanks.



Sure.


Command to turn switch on for device "0A B6 B4":

/rest/nodes/A%20B6%20B4%201/cmd/DON


Switch off:

/rest/nodes/A%20B6%20B4%201/cmd/DOF


Run a ISY program's "then" commands:

/rest/programs/002D/runThen


Run a programs "else" commands:

/rest/programs/002D/runElse


You need to run some Rest queries to determine the code for a specific ISY program. I documented this once but I think it got lost when the original thread was deleted.


My HTTP Gateway looks like this:

bwade913







[email protected] (no port specification needed)


Rest Wiki:
http://www.universal-devices.com/mwi...REST_Interface 


Good luck.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scl23enn4m3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How long would it realistically take me to program iRule for an iPad and an iPod touch? I have about 12 devices that need to be controlled. I'm on a very tight schedule and am afraid to venture into something that allows me to 'tinker'. When something gives me that opportunity, the project usually never ends.



I would estimat abou 40to 80 hours if you start designing you own buttons but maybe 20 I'd you don't. Also depends on if y

Ou have to create your own device codes.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I would estimat abou 40to 80 hours if you start designing you own buttons but maybe 20 I'd you don't. Also depends on if y
> 
> Ou have to create your own device codes.



I have found that I am able to an 8 room setup in about 12 hours or so, not including testing/troubleshooting. That includes portrait and landscape.


Alex


----------



## scl23enn4m3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20855943
> 
> 
> I would estimat abou 40to 80 hours if you start designing you own buttons but maybe 20 I'd you don't. Also depends on if y
> 
> Ou have to create your own device codes.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20856133
> 
> 
> I have found that I am able to an 8 room setup in about 12 hours or so, not including testing/troubleshooting. That includes portrait and landscape.
> 
> 
> Alex



Thank you for the replies! I think I can work with that. But what about the learning curve? I'm going to have to start from scratch with this product.


----------



## Valdhor

Quote:

Originally Posted by *.Capstone* 
Valdhor, Thanks. I actually briefly looked into Indigo. I'm still not exactly sure how my new MacMini being dedicated to the equipment closet can enhance my home automation. I need to research this more.


Zellerman, Thanks for the suggestion. I'm willing to spend the money if it's something I'll make use of. My understanding is the ISY was more for people running things on timers and sensors (I won't be doing this). On the other hand, a feature like "All lights off" or other scenes is a must. I was under the impression the other SmartHome products could accomplish this. Also, isn't the ISY "PC Only"? I have all Mac stuff.
The way I look at it is the ISY is for people who do not want to have a PC/Mac turned on 24/7. The ISY is basically a microcomputer with a built in web server designed just for Insteon/X-10 control.


Seeing as you already have a Mac Mini that will be on 24/7 all you need is the software/hardware to control your home automation equipment.


Both the ISY and Mac Mini require the hardware to connect to the power line. The 2413U is dual band and will work for the Mac Mini. The ISY is Serial only so the 2413S can be used (The ISY will need an optional Power Adapter if using the 2413S).


Indigo running on the Mac Mini will give you all of the functionality that you would ever need including a built in web server (The Pro version is needed for thermostat control).


For a more DIY solution Shion with MAMP and a PHP script can be used. This may not have everything you need (I don't know if thermostat control has been implemented yet) but it is fledgling and updates are coming.


----------



## tivogre

Can anyone point me o a tutorial for setting ip an ISY-99 as a gateway for Insteon lighting control?


I tried setting up an http gateway, but the rest commands I assigned to the buttons don't do anything.


----------



## snodric

Quote:

Originally Posted by *snodric* 
I'm occasionally getting the following error message :

"Invalid value for number of rows! Please, insert value between 1 and 36."


It seems to occur when I copy and paste a panel and then try to place new buttons on the copied panel. All of my previous panels (for Ipad) were 48 x 64. After I get this message, I have to change the number of rows to 36. Is anyone else having this problem?


Brian



I sent the question above to Irule and thought that I'd share their reply in case anyone else is experiencing the same problem :

The reason why you are experiencing this issue is because when you setup your panels to be 64x48 there was a bug in the 1.0 version of the builder that actually had 36 rows and yet allowed you enter 48 as a value. What you need to do is change the panel to be 64x36 and change the background image to be 1x1.



Regards,


iRule Customer Support
Brian


----------



## Tony_Montana

Hello to everybody.

Has anybody managed to control mpc-hc in wmc as external player?

I have successfully made the controls for windows media center using iRule 's htpc tutorials but I would like that option , too.

Standard mce key commands don't work with mpc-hc!




Thanks in advance!


----------



## tivogre

OK.... I FOUGHT MY WAY THROUGH SETTING UP THE ISY-99 AS AN INSTEON GATEWAY!!!


So here's how it's done...


Assume:


ISY-99 fixed IP: 192.168.1.200

Port: 443

User name: User

Password: password




In the iRule Builder, you will need to define a new device. I called mine Insteon.



You will also need information from your ISY-99 REST interface to do this.


In a browser, navigate to https://192.168.1.200:443/rest/nodes 


If prompted, log in using User and password.


The XML returned will contain data - a node - for each device and scene se up in your ISY-99.


A device node will look something like:


0A BB CC 1


Hallway Cans (M) - Living Room

.

.

.




A scene node will look something like:


12345


Hallway Lights

.

.


A BB CC 1

A BB DD 1




Note that in the scenes, any LEADING zeros are dropped from each device hex pair, so device 0A 0B CC will show up as A B CC


Whether setting up a command for an individual device, or a scene, you will need to note the
value of the node. For my example, I will be creating on and off commands for the Hallway Lights scene - address is 12345.




So, under the Insteon device created in the builder, you will create commands for your Insteon devices / scenes.


I initialy created "Hall Cans On" and "Hall Cans Off"


The data field for the commands should be:


name: Hall Cans On

data: rest/nodes/12345/cmd/DON/255



name: Hall Cans Off

data: rest/nodes/12345/cmd/DOF



Note that if you are using a device vs. a scene, the command would be:


name: Hallway Cans (M) - LR On

data: rest/nodes/A%20BB%20CC%201/cmd/DON/255


name: Hallway Cans (M) - LR Off

data: rest/nodes/A%20B%20CC%201/cmd/DOF


These would turn on and off the SINGLE SWITCH with Insteon ID 0A 0B CC


Remember that leading zeros are dropped from EACH hex pair in th Insteon ID, and the spaces MUST be replaced with %20 in the data field.



Once you have created the On and Off commands in the iRule builder, assign them to buttons on your panel(s).


Don't forget to SAVE your iRule setup after adding the Insteon device and commands.





On your device (iPad), start iRule


Select Sync, and tap your device (iPad) to download th changes you just made in the builder to your iPad.


Next, you will need to set up the ISY as a gateway in iRule.


Select gateways, and then edit.


Under HTTP gateway, select add gateway with properties:


Name: ISY-99

Address: https://User[email protected]:443 


Save you new gateway.


Select back to sync, and tap Backup gateways to save your new gateway.


You should now be able to navigate through panels to th panel(s) with you Insteon device buttons.


Hopefully, you will find success!!!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tony_Montana* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello to everybody.
> 
> Has anybody managed to control mpc-hc in wmc as external player?
> 
> I have successfully made the controls for windows media center using iRule 's htpc tutorials but I would like that option , too.
> 
> Standard mce key commands don't work with mpc-hc!
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You have to either change the keyboard shortcuts within mpc hc or include a page for using MCE Controller to control mpc hc using it's standard keyboard commands, such as spacebar for pause.


----------



## riso79

Hi!


I have problem with embedded web link!


System :

HomeAutomation ( http://karpero.mine.nu/ha/ ) ,php web page on nas


Page1

Here i have buttons with http commands for turn on lights,That sends to a web server ,That works!










Page2

Here i have linked a embedded web link to a php web page with a picture of my house with dynamical light icons with i can controll the light!

that dont sems to dynamic update?

When i have pressed a http button command on page 1.


The http embedded web page doesnt seems to dynamical update??


If i exit the panel and goes back to the HomeAutomation panel.

The refresh of the imbedded link is done! Why?


And if i add embedded web link with only http feedback to (page1) with the http button commands it dont update?


I exit the panel goes back nothing happends?

Exit panel again then goes back it upadates the embedded web link?.


Is it a bug?, is there any workaround?.


----------



## ekkoville

I am wondering if there is anyone using tcp2serial with iRule? I have a good connection with the program and my Rotel RSP-1068. I have downloaded a program called Docklight that sends serial commands successfully to the Rotel piece. Problem is how to send the commands through iRule to the Rotel piece via tcp2serial. So far, Docklight sends them via its own connection, and I can tell when tcp2serial is running, that iRule connects. But, no luck getting a command to go. Of course, my syntax could be way off. Rotel protocol says that FE 03 A1 10 4B FF is the power on command. That command works with docklight, but not iRule. I tried a carriage return and line feed but still nothing. Any help would be awesome.


EK


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am wondering if there is anyone using tcp2serial with iRule? I have a good connection with the program and my Rotel RSP-1068. I have downloaded a program called Docklight that sends serial commands successfully to the Rotel piece. Problem is how to send the commands through iRule to the Rotel piece via tcp2serial. So far, Docklight sends them via its own connection, and I can tell when tcp2serial is running, that iRule connects. But, no luck getting a command to go. Of course, my syntax could be way off. Rotel protocol says that FE 03 A1 10 4B FF is the power on command. That command works with docklight, but not iRule. I tried a carriage return and line feed but still nothing. Any help would be awesome.
> 
> 
> EK



Are you inputing it as \\xFE\\x03\\xA1\\x10\\x4B\\xFF


Alex


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20863808
> 
> 
> Are you inputing it as \\xFE\\x03\\xA1\\x10\\x4B\\xFF
> 
> 
> Alex



I thought I had. I've tried several but didn't document all of them. Do I need a carriage return or line feed? Also, because it's a com port in a pc, is that a network device or http device?


EK


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had. I've tried several but didn't document all of them. Do I need a carriage return or line feed? Also, because it's a com port in a pc, is that a network device or http device?
> 
> 
> EK



I think it would be a network gateway similar to MCEController. You can try with carriage return.


Alex


----------



## noshocks

Tivogre,


Thanks for your immensely helpful post. It has allowed me to make great progress in setting up my ISY-99i. One quick question about the device code syntax. You wrote:


data: rest/nodes/A%20BB%20CC%201/cmd/DON/255


I follow the format but don't understand why there is a "1" after the last "%20". Is that supposed to be there?


Also, for the benefit of others, I noticed when I ran the rest nodes query in Safari that it returned a long string of code that was hard to read. When I ran the query in Chrome, the XML was much easier to read. I also understand that I could have hit View Source in Safari to get the same result.


----------



## tivogre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noshocks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tivogre,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your immensely helpful post. It has allowed me to make great progress in setting up my ISY-99i. One quick question about the device code syntax. You wrote:
> 
> 
> data: rest/nodes/A%20BB%20CC%201/cmd/DON/255
> 
> 
> I follow the format but don't understand why there is a "1" after the last "%20". Is that supposed to be there?
> 
> 
> Also, for the benefit of others, I noticed when I ran the rest nodes query in Safari that it returned a long string of code that was hard to read. When I ran the query in Chrome, the XML was much easier to read. I also understand that I could have hit View Source in Safari to get the same result.



I don't know what the 1 "means"... But it is required, since it was part of the node address for the device.


I THINK devices like keypadlincs have multiple buttons available under the same Insteon ID, and would used that trailing digit to reference them.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20864122
> 
> 
> ...Do I need a carriage return or line feed? Also, because it's a com port in a pc, is that a network device or http device?



Don't add carriage return or line feed unless it's documented as part of the code. Do make sure you use the \\x format for all two-digit hex values, and don't add any extra spaces.


Tcp2Serial does work with iRule, several people are using it. Make sure you set it up as a network gateway in iRule, with the correct IP address and TCP port number. Also make sure you pass the correct command line parameters when you run Tcp2Serial, including baud rate and COM port if you're not using the default values.


----------



## LHejza

When requesting feedback the Lumagen processors return comma separated status strings.


eg:!I01,1,5992,720,480,1,0


Which is decoded as:

Input video-- returns (0=none,1=video active,2=testpat active}, vert rate

*100, horiz res, vert res, interlaced, (0=off, 2=frame packed, 4=topbottom,

8=side-by-side), input 3D type ((0=off, 2=frame packed, 4=topbottom,

8=side-by-side)). Example response: "!I01,1,5992,720,480,1,0

" for active 480i video 3D off.


I can extract the first value but I'm at a loss for how to parse the rest of the values to provide feedback. Does iRule allow me to use regular expressions as parameters for matching or is it only simple string compares?


----------



## hanspettersson

I got the iphone app iRule Pro, and wondering how i send commands to the app from eventghost?

I have got it working the other way









Some example files or screenshoots would be great


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20865458
> 
> 
> Don't add carriage return or line feed unless it's documented as part of the code. Do make sure you use the \\x format for all two-digit hex values, and don't add any extra spaces.
> 
> 
> Tcp2Serial does work with iRule, several people are using it. Make sure you set it up as a network gateway in iRule, with the correct IP address and TCP port number. Also make sure you pass the correct command line parameters when you run Tcp2Serial, including baud rate and COM port if you're not using the default values.



I think it may be the port number or something. The tcp2serial program shows a connection every time I open the panel in iRule. I have port 888 in the settings and when I change it or eliminate it, there is no connection. Also, Rotel specs 19200, no parity, 8 bits, and no handshaking. All of which I have set. However, whatever command I send does not even show in the command prompt window. It just shows connected and blinks a cursor.


The exact command that Docklight is sending is FE 03 A1 10 4B FF for power on. The Rotel spits back its feedback in some sort of code. There is no backslashes, x's or anything, just the above code. Here is a link to the protocol.

http://bwgroup-support.com/downloads...20Protocol.pdf


----------



## cheezit73

Ekko I used tcp2serial for awhile..have you read the included readme file...it goes into detail on how to use command line switches to set parameters such as the buad rate, port number, parity etc.. what I did was create a windows shortcut to the tcp2serial exe and then in the shortcut target properties window you can put in the command line switches. You need to have the port number specified under the gateway in irule..also when irule connects you will see the connected message in tcp2serial, but when commands are sent you will not see them so that is normal. I am willing to bet the problem is tcp2serial defualts to 8600 baud, I bet once you change that to the rotel recommended that it will work. For what it is worth I bought a didgiport ts16 off of ebay for 50.00 that works great and allows for two way feedback. I think it is worth the investment over dealing with tcp2serial which everycouple days would stop responding and need to be restarted.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/20866651
> 
> 
> I think it may be the port number or something. The tcp2serial program shows a connection every time I open the panel in iRule. I have port 888 in the settings and when I change it or eliminate it, there is no connection. Also, Rotel specs 19200, no parity, 8 bits, and no handshaking. All of which I have set. However, whatever command I send does not even show in the command prompt window. It just shows connected and blinks a cursor.



Tcp2Serial will not display the code, but if it showed a connection from iRule then at least you have the IP address and TCP port number correct.


Can you post the exact command line you are using to start Tcp2Serial (with all the parameters).


Also are you sure you are specifying the right COM port? And what about the cable (straight or null-modem), the doc you linked doesn't specify which type of cable is needed, but it's important.



> Quote:
> The exact command that Docklight is sending is FE 03 A1 10 4B FF for power on. The Rotel spits back its feedback in some sort of code. There is no backslashes, x's or anything, just the above code.



The \\x is just iRule's way of entering hex values. So even though the doc says the code is FE 03 A1 10 4B FF, you have to enter it in iRule as:


\\xFE\\x03\\xA1\\x10\\x4B\\xFF


and do not include any spaces or other characters.


----------



## Dan Lewis

Hi guys i have been using irule for a while now and think it's pretty good, even the missus can use the AV stuff now which is quite something!


I'm in the market for a new AV amp, my aging NAD T760 is starting to play up quite a bit.


Obviously i want something to replace it that works really well with irule and can be controlled over IP.

I have been looking at the Onkyo TXNR709 which ticks all the boxes but it i think i read somewhere it only supports a single connection at a time is this right?


As me and the missus both have irule on our iphones that might be an annoying limiting factor.


Does any one have any other suggestions for decent AV receivers that i should consider in the same bracket as the Onkyo?


Many thanks


Dan.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan Lewis* /forum/post/20867494
> 
> 
> Hi guys i have been using irule for a while now and think it's pretty good, even the missus can use the AV stuff now which is quite something!
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a new AV amp, my aging NAD T760 is starting to play up quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Obviously i want something to replace it that works really well with irule and can be controlled over IP.
> 
> I have been looking at the Onkyo TXNR709 which ticks all the boxes but it i think i read somewhere it only supports a single connection at a time is this right?
> 
> 
> As me and the missus both have irule on our iphones that might be an annoying limiting factor.
> 
> 
> Does any one have any other suggestions for decent AV receivers that i should consider in the same bracket as the Onkyo?
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Dan.



Denon has the same single connection limitation. At least now I don't have to kick myself for choosing Denon over Onkyo.


To get around this limitation, I'm thinking of defining separate handsets, one with Denon IP commands (and feedback) and another with Denon IR commands so that both can be used at the same time.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/20867902
> 
> 
> Denon has the same single connection limitation. At least now I don't have to kick myself for choosing Denon over Onkyo.
> 
> 
> To get around this limitation, I'm thinking of defining separate handsets, one with Denon IP commands (and feedback) and another with Denon IR commands so that both can be used at the same time.



I'm thinking out loud here, but I know my Onkyo has an RS232 port. You could connect it to an iTach and send the RS232 commands through it and it would allow multiple connections.


Again, just thinking out loud...


----------



## jimim

For u guys who need to query a page to get updated feedback when connecting to a gateway how else are u all doing this besides entrances? I assume a button?


I'm using an entrance for my lights right now that updates all the devices when I enter the lights page incase there has to be a reconnection to the gateway.


I just need a cosmetic suggestion as to how to set the page up to query? an cool ideas? i didn't want to just stick a question mark there with a label that says query. figured that was kinda lame.


Any other ideas?


I never used entrances BTW until today when Itai gave me the idea. It's real nice, but sometimes the lights miss the query due to the network being bogged up. they are zwave lights.


Thanks again,

jimi


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For u guys who need to query a page to get updated feedback when connecting to a gateway how else are u all doing this besides entrances? I assume a button?
> 
> 
> I'm using an entrance for my lights right now that updates all the devices when I enter the lights page incase there has to be a reconnection to the gateway.
> 
> 
> I just need a cosmetic suggestion as to how to set the page up to query? an cool ideas? i didn't want to just stick a question mark there with a label that says query. figured that was kinda lame.
> 
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> 
> I never used entrances BTW until today when Itai gave me the idea. It's real nice, but sometimes the lights miss the query due to the network being bogged up. they are zwave lights.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> jimi



You could set the entrance to repeat every ten seconds or something. That would cover the missed query.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan Lewis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys i have been using irule for a while now and think it's pretty good, even the missus can use the AV stuff now which is quite something!
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a new AV amp, my aging NAD T760 is starting to play up quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Obviously i want something to replace it that works really well with irule and can be controlled over IP.
> 
> I have been looking at the Onkyo TXNR709 which ticks all the boxes but it i think i read somewhere it only supports a single connection at a time is this right?
> 
> 
> As me and the missus both have irule on our iphones that might be an annoying limiting factor.
> 
> 
> Does any one have any other suggestions for decent AV receivers that i should consider in the same bracket as the Onkyo?
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Dan.



New integra xx.3 supposedly allow more than one connection at a time over ip.


Alex


----------



## Tony_Montana

Is there any post in this thread that has all the AVRs that support control via ip for using iRule without external network adapters?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20868326
> 
> 
> You could set the entrance to repeat every ten seconds or something. That would cover the missed query.



i did not know u can do that. is that under the property of the page also for that setting?


thanks alot,

jim


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan Lewis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys i have been using irule for a while now and think it's pretty good, even the missus can use the AV stuff now which is quite something!
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a new AV amp, my aging NAD T760 is starting to play up quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Obviously i want something to replace it that works really well with irule and can be controlled over IP.
> 
> I have been looking at the Onkyo TXNR709 which ticks all the boxes but it i think i read somewhere it only supports a single connection at a time is this right?
> 
> 
> As me and the missus both have irule on our iphones that might be an annoying limiting factor.
> 
> 
> Does any one have any other suggestions for decent AV receivers that i should consider in the same bracket as the Onkyo?
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Dan.



That is not true... I have two Onkyo receivers ( 509 and 708 ) I can use my iPad and iTouch at the same time with either of them.


----------



## pglover19

I am trying to use iRule to control my Lutron Sivoia QED shades. Lutron sent me all the IR Hex codes. They are attached. I have created the device in iRule and enter all the IR Hex codes for the Master Group and Group 1 & Group 2. However; the codes are not working in iRule. I have shared the device in the iRule Devices database. Does anyone has any experience with controlling Lutron shades using iRule?
 

 

lut-light-sivoia.zip 15.134765625k . file


----------



## William

Anyone using a LG BD690 Blu-ray player? I'm wondering if the generic LD BD codes cover all the features like HD and Apps?


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> i did not know u can do that. is that under the property of the page also for that setting?
> 
> 
> thanks alot,
> 
> jim



Yes, under the entrance itself's property page there is an option that says "repeatable", choose yes. Once you do that a new option appears below that to allow you to choose how often it will repeat.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20867123
> 
> 
> Tcp2Serial will not display the code, but if it showed a connection from iRule then at least you have the IP address and TCP port number correct.
> 
> 
> Can you post the exact command line you are using to start Tcp2Serial (with all the parameters).
> 
> 
> Also are you sure you are specifying the right COM port? And what about the cable (straight or null-modem), the doc you linked doesn't specify which type of cable is needed, but it's important.
> 
> 
> 
> The \\x is just iRule's way of entering hex values. So even though the doc says the code is FE 03 A1 10 4B FF, you have to enter it in iRule as:
> 
> 
> \\xFE\\x03\\xA1\\x10\\x4B\\xFF
> 
> 
> and do not include any spaces or other characters.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20866895
> 
> 
> Ekko I used tcp2serial for awhile..have you read the included readme file...it goes into detail on how to use command line switches to set parameters such as the buad rate, port number, parity etc.. what I did was create a windows shortcut to the tcp2serial exe and then in the shortcut target properties window you can put in the command line switches. You need to have the port number specified under the gateway in irule..also when irule connects you will see the connected message in tcp2serial, but when commands are sent you will not see them so that is normal. I am willing to bet the problem is tcp2serial defualts to 8600 baud, I bet once you change that to the rotel recommended that it will work. For what it is worth I bought a didgiport ts16 off of ebay for 50.00 that works great and allows for two way feedback. I think it is worth the investment over dealing with tcp2serial which everycouple days would stop responding and need to be restarted.




Hella-freaking-luia!!! Got it working. I finally had to specify the comport and the baud rate in the initial startup string. Not sure if I needed the com1 in there, but I did it just to make sure. The correct command was with the \\x and no carriage return. The funny thing is, after opening tcp2serial at first, I had gone into the device manager and made the changes but evidently you need to specify to the program itself. At any rate, it's working and thanks to both of you for listening and your suggestions.


Ekko


----------



## cheezit73

ekko that's great I am glad you got it working!!! Yes you do need to specify the com port so if you need to use another port for a second device, just make another shortcut with the new settings in properties to another instance of tcp2serial...you can have more than one running at a time..you can also specify the ability to allow more than one connection at a time incase you have more than one handset!


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ekko that's great I am glad you got it working!!! Yes you do need to specify the com port so if you need to use another port for a second device, just make another shortcut with the new settings in properties to another instance of tcp2serial...you can have more than one running at a time..you can also specify the ability to allow more than one connection at a time incase you have more than one handset!



That's good to know. This was quite a challenge for a first timer and I think you're right on the value of digi port server. I may have to look into that. Thanks again.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, under the entrance itself's property page there is an option that says "repeatable", choose yes. Once you do that a new option appears below that to allow you to choose how often it will repeat.



Cool thanks!


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I'm looking for a media streamer device and am picking it based on ability to integrate easily with irule.


Requirements:


ability to play .mkv files with 5.1 lpcm or dts-hd or Dolby tru-hd tracks both natively and down-mixed to stereo.


able to be controlled via iRule HTTP gateway.



I would like a decent GUI that is attractive and easy to navigate. Ability to play my music files is secondary, any access to streaming services is a bonus but no required.


This device will sit in my living room where I currently only have a TV, no avr. My HTPC in the theater has the lossless blu ray rips so the streamer needs to take these and convert them so that the TV can be used for audio. The TV is and LG and I am using a IP2SL gateway to control it so without another ip2ir gateway the only way I can control the streamer is via http/network commands.


I know th Dune players are well thought of but the lite player doesn't do HD audio from what I can tell. The other versions go up quite a bit in price. Anyone know of a appx $150 device that does what I need?


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20870631
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a media streamer device and am picking it based on ability to integrate easily with irule.
> 
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> 
> ability to play .mkv files with 5.1 lpcm or dts-hd or Dolby tru-hd tracks both natively and down-mixed to stereo.
> 
> 
> able to be controlled via iRule HTTP gateway.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a decent GUI that is attractive and easy to navigate. Ability to play my music files is secondary, any access to streaming services is a bonus but no required.
> 
> 
> This device will sit in my living room where I currently only have a TV, no avr. My HTPC in the theater has the lossless blu ray rips so the streamer needs to take these and convert them so that the TV can be used for audio. The TV is and LG and I am using a IP2SL gateway to control it so without another ip2ir gateway the only way I can control the streamer is via http/network commands.
> 
> 
> I know th Dune players are well thought of but the lite player doesn't do HD audio from what I can tell. The other versions go up quite a bit in price. Anyone know of a appx $150 device that does what I need?



Why not just add a video card with HDMI to the HTPC?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20870769
> 
> 
> Why not just add a video card with HDMI to the HTPC?



Hadn't thought of that, but running HDMI from the theater to the living room location would be a bit tough. Already have Cat6 at the TV location.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20870631
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a media streamer device and am picking it based on ability to integrate easily with irule.
> 
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> 
> ability to play .mkv files with 5.1 lpcm or dts-hd or Dolby tru-hd tracks both natively and down-mixed to stereo.
> 
> 
> able to be controlled via iRule HTTP gateway.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a decent GUI that is attractive and easy to navigate. Ability to play my music files is secondary, any access to streaming services is a bonus but no required.
> 
> 
> This device will sit in my living room where I currently only have a TV, no avr. My HTPC in the theater has the lossless blu ray rips so the streamer needs to take these and convert them so that the TV can be used for audio. The TV is and LG and I am using a IP2SL gateway to control it so without another ip2ir gateway the only way I can control the streamer is via http/network commands.
> 
> 
> I know th Dune players are well thought of but the lite player doesn't do HD audio from what I can tell. The other versions go up quite a bit in price. Anyone know of a appx $150 device that does what I need?



I got an email the other day from Boxee about buying a Boxee Box for $169 - I think they play BD iso's and pretty sure there is a ipad remote app, so maybe there is a way to use iRule.


I don't have one, so can't give any real input on it's capabilities.


Cheers


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/20846319
> 
> 
> Quick question, does MCE controller allow multiple simultaneous connections?



Revisiting this topic, while a single instance of MCE Controller only supports one connection at a time, you could run multiple MCE Controller instances on different ports. Then you would just need to customize the gateway configuration for different iRule devices so that each talks to its own controller.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20870797
> 
> 
> Hadn't thought of that, but running HDMI from the theater to the living room location would be a bit tough. Already have Cat6 at the TV location.



Have you seen...

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20870631
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a media streamer device and am picking it based on ability to integrate easily with irule.
> 
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> 
> ability to play .mkv files with 5.1 lpcm or dts-hd or Dolby tru-hd tracks both natively and down-mixed to stereo.
> 
> 
> able to be controlled via iRule HTTP gateway.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a decent GUI that is attractive and easy to navigate. Ability to play my music files is secondary, any access to streaming services is a bonus but no required.
> 
> 
> This device will sit in my living room where I currently only have a TV, no avr. My HTPC in the theater has the lossless blu ray rips so the streamer needs to take these and convert them so that the TV can be used for audio. The TV is and LG and I am using a IP2SL gateway to control it so without another ip2ir gateway the only way I can control the streamer is via http/network commands.
> 
> 
> I know th Dune players are well thought of but the lite player doesn't do HD audio from what I can tell. The other versions go up quite a bit in price. Anyone know of a appx $150 device that does what I need?



Kind of on the same lines as this i noticed in the shared pages in irule someone has pages that are of movie posters with their own movie synopsis kinda how the movie streamers with nice gui's do. looks like u pretty much touch a poster to start to play a movie or they have a play button further in on the pages. any idea how they are doing this? is this all from a computer htpc or is thier a player that u can pretty much make irule be the gui to start a movie?



sorry if that is real broad of a question.


jimi


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20871445
> 
> 
> Have you seen...
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2



I have seen those. My concern with adding a video card and this type of hdmi extender is that I use the HTPC for general computing use when I work from home. Not sure how I would configure (I use jriver mc) to enable display from my office downstairs to be work related while playing a movie in the living room.


As it stands right now I use my PS3 that is connected to both my theater and upstairs TV via hdmi splitter to stream movies to the upstairs tv, converted by PS3 media server. It is not an ideal solution as when a movie is playing upstairs, games can't be played downstairs, and vice versa.


I'd like to eliminate the ps3 (half baked irule solution due to blue tooth) as the movie player in the living room. Or I would just get another PS3, which I considered. I would like to keep costs down as I have a "working" solution now, but want to make it more spouse and kid friendly by keeping the simple irule interface I have designed.


Adding another ip2ir device on top of a streamer is not an option due to the added $100 cost.


Thanks for the ideas though. There might not be anything out there now in my price range. PBO and a few of the other moderately prices options don't do dts-hd and dolby True hd. The xtreamer 2 looks like a possibility....


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/20871583
> 
> 
> Kind of on the same lines as this i noticed in the shared pages in irule someone has pages that are of movie posters with their own movie synopsis kinda how the movie streamers with nice gui's do. looks like u pretty much touch a poster to start to play a movie or they have a play button further in on the pages. any idea how they are doing this? is this all from a computer htpc or is thier a player that u can pretty much make irule be the gui to start a movie?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if that is real broad of a question.
> 
> 
> jimi



I would think this would be some sort of execution of a mce command to start the movie based on the custom button picture. Would be a bit tedious to design from the scratch, but a fairly simple concept.


jriver that I use has a webremote option that I can embed in irule and it brings up cover art etc and begins play of the movie/audio selected when touched. Quite nice.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20871626
> 
> 
> I have seen those. My concern with adding a video card and this type of hdmi extender is that I use the HTPC for general computing use when I work from home. Not sure how I would configure (I use jriver mc) to enable display from my office downstairs to be work related while playing a movie in the living room.
> 
> 
> As it stands right now I use my PS3 that is connected to both my theater and upstairs TV via hdmi splitter to stream movies to the upstairs tv, converted by PS3 media server. It is not an ideal solution as when a movie is playing upstairs, games can't be played downstairs, and vice versa.
> 
> 
> I'd like to eliminate the ps3 (half baked irule solution due to blue tooth) as the movie player in the living room. Or I would just get another PS3, which I considered. I would like to keep costs down as I have a "working" solution now, but want to make it more spouse and kid friendly by keeping the simple irule interface I have designed.
> 
> 
> Adding another ip2ir device on top of a streamer is not an option due to the added $100 cost.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas though. There might not be anything out there now in my price range. PBO and a few of the other moderately prices options don't do dts-hd and dolby True hd. The xtreamer 2 looks like a possibility....



I have not tried it but I'm fairly sure you can dedicate one video card for general purpose computing and the other for video out to your TV. Depending on what you are doing (Video editing or Photoshop probably wouldn't work but word processing should) this should work well. Especially if some of the video conversion could be off loaded to the video card.


I didn't want to mention it as it is above your price range but the Popcorn Hour C-200 would do everything you want (I have one, so I know). You could take a look at some of their other products to see if they would work.


----------



## Tony_Montana

I have made the same question in htpc area and some posts before but I have not get a complete reply.

I use wmc with external player mpc-hc.

Key commands are perfectly mapped to my mce remote but nothing works when launching mpc-hc.

I have set iRule controls using the iRule 's official tutorial for windows media center control.


I don't want to make a second panel only for mpc-hc. I want only 7 buttons same for wmc and mpc-hc.

Play/pause, stop, exit , fwd, rwd, , next audio track, subtitles on/off (next subtitle

In WMp)


Thanks in advance!


----------



## cheezit73

Quote:

Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*
I have seen those. My concern with adding a video card and this type of hdmi extender is that I use the HTPC for general computing use when I work from home. Not sure how I would configure (I use jriver mc) to enable display from my office downstairs to be work related while playing a movie in the living room.


As it stands right now I use my PS3 that is connected to both my theater and upstairs TV via hdmi splitter to stream movies to the upstairs tv, converted by PS3 media server. It is not an ideal solution as when a movie is playing upstairs, games can't be played downstairs, and vice versa.


I'd like to eliminate the ps3 (half baked irule solution due to blue tooth) as the movie player in the living room. Or I would just get another PS3, which I considered. I would like to keep costs down as I have a "working" solution now, but want to make it more spouse and kid friendly by keeping the simple irule interface I have designed.


Adding another ip2ir device on top of a streamer is not an option due to the added $100 cost.


Thanks for the ideas though. There might not be anything out there now in my price range. PBO and a few of the other moderately prices options don't do dts-hd and dolby True hd. The xtreamer 2 looks like a possibility....
I am using the logitech ps3 adapter and am controlling the ps3 completely including power on and power off. The ps3 Adapter is controlled with irule via ir using an itach. Just wanted to make sure you new you could make it fully baked with irule.


----------



## Trevorsplace

I remember seeing a post about an app that would turn the screen off without using the ipod button, but can not find it..

Aynone have info on this and how to install, pm would be appreciated


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I remember seeing a post about an app that would turn the screen off without using the ipod button, but can not find it..
> 
> Aynone have info on this and how to install, pm would be appreciated



It is called screen dimmer. You can find it on Cydia on a jailbroken device.


Alex


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I would think this would be some sort of execution of a mce command to start the movie based on the custom button picture. Would be a bit tedious to design from the scratch, but a fairly simple concept.
> 
> 
> jriver that I use has a webremote option that I can embed in irule and it brings up cover art etc and begins play of the movie/audio selected when touched. Quite nice.



Jriver is only windows isn't it?


----------



## anmg

Is the IRule site down?


----------



## Trevorsplace

I have been working on the feedback for my Onkyo receiver and have success with the supplied feedback file in the builder.

However I am having no luck with developing one of my own.

What I want o do is get the list of my sved user net radio presets. I have the code working in Barry Gordons test tool and it receives the feed back just fine, although it is quite long with lots of null characters.


Looking at how the feedback is parsed in the buider feedback it is using the return command i.e. NAT as the prefix for Network Artist that is Playing and the target value is * .

Using the same logic I used the prefix of NSLU (the command to and * as the value. Shouldn't this give me all the text ??


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been working on the feedback for my Onkyo receiver and have success with the supplied feedback file in the builder.
> 
> However I am having no luck with developing one of my own.
> 
> What I want o do is get the list of my sved user net radio presets. I have the code working in Barry Gordons test tool and it receives the feed back just fine, although it is quite long with lots of null characters.
> 
> 
> Looking at how the feedback is parsed in the buider feedback it is using the return command i.e. NAT as the prefix for Network Artist that is Playing and the target value is * .
> 
> Using the same logic I used the prefix of NSLU (the command to and * as the value. Shouldn't this give me all the text ??



Test this with docklight. It will show you exactly what is displaying back from the device. Then you should be able to decipher what your logic should be. I can test it on my integra.



Alex


----------



## RDHolmes

I am having a problem with my Samsung LN32A450Ci LCD TV. I can't get it to switch to the HDMI 3 input. Everythig else is working just fine, on/off, volume, channel when on Antenna and swiching to any other inputs. I have tried the iRule Device Samsung Flat TV all models V2 and a number of others. None that I have tried will switch to HDMI 3.


Any thoughts?


----------



## anmg

iruleathome.com is not responding. Is it just me?


----------



## Ecis

No I think it is down for the moment. Maybe the weather?


----------



## anmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ecis* /forum/post/20874305
> 
> 
> No I think it is down for the moment. Maybe the weather?



Oh yah. Forgot about Irene. I'm in Los Angeles.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yah. Forgot about Irene. I'm in Los Angeles.



Just logged in with no issues.



Alex


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Test this with docklight. It will show you exactly what is displaying back from the device. Then you should be able to decipher what your logic should be. I can test it on my integra.
> 
> 
> Alex



I used the Barry Gordon tool to see the feedback and it looked ok, but when I run it from iRule I get no response.

I'll download docklight and see if I can see anything different.


----------



## jaga01

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* 
I used the Barry Gordon tool to see the feedback and it looked ok, but when I run it from iRule I get no response.

I'll download docklight and see if I can see anything different.
Have you tried oyremote. It lets you send commands by pushing buttons on the pc remote and then you can see the feedback from either Onkyo or Integra. The download link is http://www.krautsourced.com/?page_id=78


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* 
Looking at how the feedback is parsed in the buider feedback it is using the return command i.e. NAT as the prefix for Network Artist that is Playing and the target value is * .

Using the same logic I used the prefix of NSLU (the command to and * as the value. Shouldn't this give me all the text ??
One thing to check is that you used a really wide field to display the feedback. If the string does fit in the area you defined, it might not display anything.


----------



## Zellarman

Or, set it to scrolling text if the string might be too long.


----------



## Ecis

It is still impossible to log in at iruleathome.com

Sweden


----------



## jaga01

Hi,

I have no problems from denmark.

Regards - Jacob


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ecis* /forum/post/20876190
> 
> 
> It is still impossible to log in at iruleathome.com
> 
> Sweden



If you just want the Builder, go directly to http://builder.iruleathome.com/


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaga01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you tried oyremote. It lets you send commands by pushing buttons on the pc remote and then you can see the feedback from either Onkyo or Integra. The download link is http://www.krautsourced.com/?page_id=78



I had a large area defined and set to scroll. Wii check out oyremote thanks.


----------



## johnscousin

As I understand the way things are at present, there can be only one handset logged on to a GC100 at a time. Correct?


Are there any plans in the future to allow more than one?


I am finishing a 6 source/7 zone system (plus surround system in family room) and it sure would be nice if Dad could use his iPad in the bedroom while daughter uses hers in the family room.


Thanks

jc


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnscousin* /forum/post/20876509
> 
> 
> As I understand the way things are at present, there can be only one handset logged on to a GC100 at a time. Correct?
> 
> 
> Are there any plans in the future to allow more than one?



The GC-100 is not going to change, but iRule could be changed to improve sharing. It just has to disconnect after sending a command and reconnect automatically when it needs to (it would be very quick and you wouldn't notice any delay, and it could be a user selected option). For IR that's the recommended way of using the GC-100. For RS-232 it's not quite as easy because asynchronous feedback would not work if iRule closed the connection, but polling for feedback could still work fine with this method (e.g. connect to send a command, and wait a second or so before disconnecting so that any feedback can be received).


But there's no indication so far that iRule will actually be changed to do this. Maybe if enough people with GC-100s (or other IP-enabled devices that only support one connection) contact iRule support and ask for this it might be done.


----------



## alanw

Anyone using iRule to control their Meridian audio components ? If so, what components are you controlling ? Was there additional hardware required for the set-up ? Any advice would be helpful.


Regards,


Alan


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnscousin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I understand the way things are at present, there can be only one handset logged on to a GC100 at a time. Correct?
> 
> 
> Are there any plans in the future to allow more than one?
> 
> 
> I am finishing a 6 source/7 zone system (plus surround system in family room) and it sure would be nice if Dad could use his iPad in the bedroom while daughter uses hers in the family room.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> jc



Wouldn't they be actually using different source devices for the most part anyway?


Itach units accept multiple connections I think.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The GC-100 is not going to change, but iRule could be changed to improve sharing. It just has to disconnect after sending a command and reconnect automatically when it needs to (it would be very quick and you wouldn't notice any delay, and it could be a user selected option). For IR that's the recommended way of using the GC-100. For RS-232 it's not quite as easy because asynchronous feedback would not work if iRule closed the connection, but polling for feedback could still work fine with this method (e.g. connect to send a command, and wait a second or so before disconnecting so that any feedback can be received).
> 
> 
> But there's no indication so far that iRule will actually be changed to do this. Maybe if enough people with GC-100s (or other IP-enabled devices that only support one connection) contact iRule support and ask for this it might be done.



So you are ok with "connecting to gateways" every time you send a command?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20877129
> 
> 
> So you are ok with "connecting to gateways" every time you send a command?



There's no reason to display that message, and the 1 or 2 seconds that it's displayed in the current version is not the actual time it takes to open a TCP connection. It could be done so fast the user wouldn't notice, and it shouldn't be much effort to code. It's not only the GC-100 users who would benefit, but those who use newer IP-controlled devices with a single connection limit.


----------



## johnscousin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20876658
> 
> 
> The GC-100 is not going to change, but iRule could be changed to improve sharing. It just has to disconnect after sending a command and reconnect automatically when it needs to (it would be very quick and you wouldn't notice any delay, and it could be a user selected option). For IR that's the recommended way of using the GC-100. For RS-232 it's not quite as easy because asynchronous feedback would not work if iRule closed the connection, but polling for feedback could still work fine with this method (e.g. connect to send a command, and wait a second or so before disconnecting so that any feedback can be received).
> 
> 
> But there's no indication so far that iRule will actually be changed to do this. Maybe if enough people with GC-100s (or other IP-enabled devices that only support one connection) contact iRule support and ask for this it might be done.



Thanks for the info. I can see where it would work fine in that manner. The feedback I'm getting from a (Denon) AVR3311 in the family room is almost instantaneous, so your suggestion of a second or so delay would work fine in this case. Hopefully more here will chime in and we could get this feature added to a really terrific platform!


jc


----------



## cheezit73

@ Steve goff


Would you mind posting a screen shot of your J river mc panel with web remote? I am curious what it looks like thanks


----------



## michaelp2005

Is there a way to change the default delay?


Thx


Michael


----------



## rockydj

I am trying to implement additional feedbacks for my Integra 80.1. Unfortunately they don't work. I tried using the same format as the existing feedbacks. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

 

ISCP_AVR_118.zip 232.73828125k . file


----------



## Oakdene

Hello everyone,


Possibly a basic problem but I am stuck anyway. Sending the command setstate,3:1,1(0)\\x0D to my GC 100 relay port does not give any response. I have sent the same command via Itest without any problems but doing it via Ipad and Irule does not seem to work.


The above command is sent as a Network Code.


Grateful for any help.


----------



## hengenl

I'm using the Rako RS232+ with my Pronto TSU 9600 System.

I can even control every different channel due to help at Remotecentral. I have bought an Globalcache itach IP2SL, and I cannot get

the codes to work?


I use this ASCII code with my Pronto and it works :


HO:128\

delay RO:1\

delay CH:0\

delay OFF\



This code in my example turns all the lights off in Room 1, House Channel 128.


Now when i convert the ASCII code to HEX I get :


%48%4F%3A%31%32%38%5C%72%20%64%65%6C%61%79%20%52%4F%3A%31%5C %72%20%64%65%6C%61%79%20%43%48%3A%30%5C%72%20%64%65%6C%61%79 %20%4F%46%46%5C%72


I paste this code into the irulebuilder but the code does not work. (I paste the into the Hex Codes Section)


The itach IP2SL is configured like requested by Rako :


The Rako® RAV232PLUS Bi-directional RS232 Interface uses the following configuration: 9600 bps, No Parity, 8 Data bits, 1 stop bit

The flow control should be set to Hardware or None.



So what am I missing??



Hopefully you can help me, because this was meant to work







.

The code is being send, because the green light flashes on the itach!


----------



## mantrius

I just switched over from a Harmony remote to using iRule this weekend and so far everything is working quite well with my GC-100-12. The only issue I've run into so far is with my Xbox 360 Slim. It seems that it won't respond to any commands after power on (other than power off) unless I use a regular IR remote control on it first. Has anyone else run into this problem? I've emailed iRule support but they don't seem to have seen the issue.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20879133
> 
> 
> @ Steve goff
> 
> 
> Would you mind posting a screen shot of your J river mc panel with web remote? I am curious what it looks like thanks



Right now I just have a full landscape iPhone panel devoted to the WebRemote URL, so I can switch between it and button controls by turning the phone from portrait to landscape. So it just looks like the standard Webremote interface. I had a part of one panel devoted to a custom Webremote page showing only the album cover, name of album, name of track and elapsed time, but I'm redesigning that.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengenl* /forum/post/20880045
> 
> 
> I'm using the Rako RS232+ with my Pronto TSU 9600 System.
> 
> I can even control every different channel due to help at Remotecentral. I have bought an Globalcache itach IP2SL, and I cannot get
> 
> the codes to work?
> 
> 
> I use this ASCII code with my Pronto and it works :
> 
> 
> HO:128\
> 
> delay RO:1\
> 
> delay CH:0\
> 
> delay OFF\
> 
> 
> This code in my example turns all the lights off in Room 1, House Channel 128.
> 
> 
> Now when i convert the ASCII code to HEX I get :
> 
> 
> %48%4F%3A%31%32%38%5C%72%20%64%65%6C%61%79%20%52%4F%3A%31%5C %72%20%64%65%6C%61%79%20%43%48%3A%30%5C%72%20%64%65%6C%61%79 %20%4F%46%46%5C%72
> 
> 
> I paste this code into the irulebuilder but the code does not work. (I paste the into the Hex Codes Section)
> 
> 
> The itach IP2SL is configured like requested by Rako :
> 
> 
> The Rako® RAV232PLUS Bi-directional RS232 Interface uses the following configuration: 9600 bps, No Parity, 8 Data bits, 1 stop bit
> 
> The flow control should be set to Hardware or None.
> 
> 
> 
> So what am I missing??
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can help me, because this was meant to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The code is being send, because the green light flashes on the itach!



Hex codes are used for IR not RS-232. You should be using a HTTP code. You will need to change the \

to the appropriate code (\\x0D I believe).


You also need to connect to the correct port number for the serial port (Check the iTach documentation). Oh, and spaces should be changed to %20.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oakdene* /forum/post/20879972
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> Possibly a basic problem but I am stuck anyway. Sending the command setstate,3:1,1(0)\\x0D to my GC 100 relay port does not give any response. I have sent the same command via Itest without any problems but doing it via Ipad and Irule does not seem to work.
> 
> 
> The above command is sent as a Network Code.
> 
> 
> Grateful for any help.



Codes for Global Cache relay are already in the builder. Search for Type=AUX.


Device name is Global Cache Relay. Command structure is 1,1\\x0D.



Alex


----------



## hengenl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20880434
> 
> 
> Hex codes are used for IR not RS-232. You should be using a HTTP code. You will need to change the \
> 
> to the appropriate code (\\x0D I believe).
> 
> 
> You also need to connect to the correct port number for the serial port (Check the iTach documentation). Oh, and spaces should be changed to %20.




So the code would look like this :


HO:128\\x0D%20delayRO:1\\x0D%20delayCH:0\\x0D%20delayOFF\\x0 D


Their is only one RS232 port on the IP2Sl, so I assume I don't have to add a number to the code? If you say I should use HTTP code, you speak of a Network Code? When I add a new device to the irulebuilder I can choose between Global Cache Codes, Hex Codes, Network Codes and Database Codes.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengenl* /forum/post/20881617
> 
> 
> So the code would look like this :
> 
> 
> HO:128\\x0D%20delayRO:1\\x0D%20delayCH:0\\x0D%20delayOFF\\x0 D
> 
> 
> Their is only one RS232 port on the IP2Sl, so I assume I don't have to add a number to the code? If you say I should use HTTP code, you speak of a Network Code? When I add a new device to the irulebuilder I can choose between Global Cache Codes, Hex Codes, Network Codes and Database Codes.



What device are you trying control? HTTP codes are sent to an HTTP Gateway and not Itach device.



Alex


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockydj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am trying to implement additional feedbacks for my Integra 80.1. Unfortunately they don't work. I tried using the same format as the existing feedbacks. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.



I think you need to give a little more information if you want help. What feedbacks are you trying to implement and what does the code and settings that you are using look like etc.


----------



## hengenl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20881802
> 
> 
> What device are you trying control? HTTP codes are sent to an HTTP Gateway and not Itach device.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



The Itach IP2SL is attached through a serial cable to the Rakocontrols RV232+ which controls my Rako Light Dimmers. The product is that one :

http://www.rakocontrols.com/products...id=45&cat_id=9 


One example of code in ASCII (I used a Philips Pronto TSU 9600 before) is :


HO:128\

delay RO:1\

delay CH:0\

delay OFF\


For the moment I just want 1 way control, no 2 way feedback, until I got this working







.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengenl* /forum/post/20881902
> 
> 
> ...One example of code in ASCII (I used a Philips Pronto TSU 9600 before) is :
> 
> 
> HO:128\
> 
> delay RO:1\
> 
> delay CH:0\
> 
> delay OFF\



Enter it under Network Codes but change \

to \\x0D (keep everything else the same, including the spaces as long as they are supposed to be part of the code).


----------



## hengenl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20881984
> 
> 
> Enter it under Network Codes but change \
> 
> to \\x0D (keep everything else the same, including the spaces as long as they are supposed to be part of the code).



Ok I will try that and report if it worked. I will report back tomorrow. Good night and thx.


----------



## rockydj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/20881831
> 
> 
> I think you need to give a little more information if you want help. What feedbacks are you trying to implement and what does the code and settings that you are using look like etc.



I can get feedback for Volume, power, source & listening mode. The "source" feedback does not work(using the default feedback). I am trying to implement Audyessy feedback. I have used the prefix "ADY" and replaced target value "01" with "MultEq XT On".


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnscousin* /forum/post/20877433
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I can see where it would work fine in that manner. The feedback I'm getting from a (Denon) AVR3311 in the family room is almost instantaneous, so your suggestion of a second or so delay would work fine in this case. Hopefully more here will chime in and we could get this feature added to a really terrific platform!
> 
> 
> jc



I sent the following to Irule support. We'll see what they say :


The following exchange was on the AVS forum and I was wondering if the answers are accurate and if there is any plan to implement a faster connection so that those of us who have a Global Cache GC-100 (including yours truly) don't have to replace our GC-100's with Itachs in order to deal with the single-connection issue? Here's the exchange (I've numbered the questions and answers to make reading the chain easier) :


1... As I understand the way things are at present, there can be only one handset logged on to a GC100 at a time. Correct?


Are there any plans in the future to allow more than one?


I am finishing a 6 source/7 zone system (plus surround system in family room) and it sure would be nice if Dad could use his iPad in the bedroom while daughter uses hers in the family room.


Thanks

jc


2... Wouldn't they be actually using different source devices for the most part anyway?


Itach units accept multiple connections I think.



3.... The GC-100 is not going to change, but iRule could be changed to improve sharing. It just has to disconnect after sending a command and reconnect automatically when it needs to (it would be very quick and you wouldn't notice any delay, and it could be a user selected option). For IR that's the recommended way of using the GC-100. For RS-232 it's not quite as easy because asynchronous feedback would not work if iRule closed the connection, but polling for feedback could still work fine with this method (e.g. connect to send a command, and wait a second or so before disconnecting so that any feedback can be received).


But there's no indication so far that iRule will actually be changed to do this. Maybe if enough people with GC-100s (or other IP-enabled devices that only support one connection) contact iRule support and ask for this it might be done.



4..... So you are ok with "connecting to gateways" every time you send a command?


5.... There's no reason to display that message, and the 1 or 2 seconds that it's displayed in the current version is not the actual time it takes to open a TCP connection. It could be done so fast the user wouldn't notice, and it shouldn't be much effort to code. It's not only the GC-100 users who would benefit, but those who use newer IP-controlled devices with a single connection limit.




Brian


----------



## bwade913

I'm about to convert my Denon IP control over to RS-232 using an iTach IP2SL in older to solve the multi-user issue. The device codes I'm using for the IP connection are named "Denon RS232/TCP AV Receiver" which suggests that the codes I'm already using will work with the serial connection and all I have to do is set up the gateway to point to the iTach. Do I have this right?


Thanks,

Bret


----------



## bwade913

Is anyone doing RS-232 control of a TV with good results? I'm looking for a 32" TV that supports RS-232 control has smart tv app support and meets my wife's specification of being stylish. The Sony EX729 looks like one option. Sharp seems to have some models that might work. What are you using?


Thanks,

Bret


----------



## SJHT

Anyone hear about the replacement for the GC100? I've seen a few mentions of a GC200 which will allow multiple connections to the unit, but could not find any official news. Thanks. SJ


----------



## ccocks

Does anyone have the graphic for the Stainless Steel buttons in psd or png format. I have the Black & the White ones, but cannot find a download link for the Stainless ones.


----------



## hanspettersson


PlayStatuslaying
SongNo:0
Type:Audio
Title:A Perfect Circle - Blue
Genre:Alternative Rock Adult Hits
URL:
Lyrics:
Samplerate:44
ThumbefaultAlbumCover.png
Time:00:07
Duration:
Percentage:-2147483648
File size:-1
Changed:True
now you can create a feedback (and assign it to the xbmc network device you created the get current playing command for) where you "filter" the output for your needs using prefix and suffix... lets say you want the current song title:


prefix: *Title: (the star matches the
part and anything else before title)


suffix:
* (matches anything AFTER the actual value you want... in this case the next
on the next line and anything AFTER that)


you can now assign the feedback into your interface... and trigger the "get current playing" command using a button or a repeating entry command!


hope this helps !?


Can you upload that feedback in Irule?

Maybe you have a XBMC Panel too?


That would be awsome







Thanks


----------



## Dan Lewis

Thanks Alex.

A quick compare of the integra 40.3 and the Onkyo TXNR709 reveal identical back panels despite a different UI on the front panel.

Could be a go for me, just need to save the pennies now 


Thanks


Dan.


----------



## hengenl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20881984
> 
> 
> Enter it under Network Codes but change \
> 
> to \\x0D (keep everything else the same, including the spaces as long as they are supposed to be part of the code).



I paste the code as you told me into the section Network codes. Unfortunately the code :


HO:128\\x0D delay RO:1\\x0D delay CH:1\\x0D delay LEVEL:255\\x0D


does not seem to work. The Itach IP2SL sends the code (green light flashing) but the Rako RS232+ doesn't react. What now??


----------



## kriktsemaj99

You have to eliminate each possible cause one by one. Make sure you have the right type of RS-232 cable for your device (straight or null-modem), make sure you have the right settings in the iTach (baud rate, parity etc. need to match the device you're controlling), verify the codes by typing them manually into Telnet, etc. There are quite a few things to check.


----------



## hengenl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20883929
> 
> 
> You have to eliminate each possible cause one by one. Make sure you have the right type of RS-232 cable for your device (straight or null-modem), make sure you have the right settings in the iTach (baud rate, parity etc. need to match the device you're controlling), verify the codes by typing them manually into Telnet, etc. There are quite a few things to check.




Well the RS232 is ok, because it still works if I plug it into the RFx9600 (Pronto Extender) . Baud rate parity etc. are exactly as described in the Rav232+ manual. As far as telnet goes I have never used this program. So you are sure that the code is right?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengenl* /forum/post/20883974
> 
> 
> Well the RS232 is ok, because it still works if I plug it into the RFx9600 (Pronto Extender) . Baud rate parity etc. are exactly as described in the Rav232+ manual. As far as telnet goes I have never used this program. So you are sure that the code is right?



I have no idea if the code you posted is correct, all I know is that \

(carriage return) has to be entered as \\x0D in iRule. And note that's a zero before the D, not the letter O.


----------



## blkicevic

i am currently using irule and the gc-100-18 gateway running the ir sensor out of the gateway and attached to the ir sensor on the front panel of my denon reciever and blu-ray player. is it possible to use a 3.5 mm mono or stereo cable out of the gateway into the room to room input jack on the back panel of the avr and bdp? i am cotrolling everything with my ipad. those sticky sensors on the front look retarded so i would like to do away with them if i could.


----------



## ghard1

Yes, a 3.5mm mono cable will do the trick. I've never tried it on a Denon receiver but it definitely works on Yamaha's. If you can't find a mono cable, a stereo cable will also work.


----------



## grog54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengenl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I paste the code as you told me into the section Network codes. Unfortunately the code :
> 
> 
> HO:128\\x0D delay RO:1\\x0D delay CH:1\\x0D delay LEVEL:255\\x0D
> 
> 
> does not seem to work. The Itach IP2SL sends the code (green light flashing) but the Rako RS232+ doesn't react. What now??



I suspect those "delay" commands are actually for the Pronto and not your device. Try this for your command:


HO:128\\x0DRO:1\\x0DCH:1\\x0DLEVEL:255\\x0D


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockydj* /forum/post/20882161
> 
> 
> I can get feedback for Volume, power, source & listening mode. The "source" feedback does not work(using the default feedback). I am trying to implement Audyessy feedback. I have used the prefix "ADY" and replaced target value "01" with "MultEq XT On".



ADY works fine, the code to check the setting is:

ISCP\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x08\\x01\\x00\\x00\ \x00!1ADYQSTN\\x0D


Your Feedback Prefix and value look right.


Also the source mode works but I know there is at least one error in the values. The Net radio is set to 28 but it should be 2B, there could be others as I have not tried all the source possibilities.


I am having an issue with the net radio feedbacks, will elaborate in a new post.


----------



## Trevorsplace

I wonder if anyone else has run into this or any thoughts on possible causes..


If I add feedback from my Onkyo (Source, Lmode, Power) and play Net Radio (Pandora) iRule freezes for any where between a few seconds and several minutes when a song change happens.


It is worse if all are present.


This happens if a title/artist etc. feedback is included or not. When they are included they are not populated until iRule unfreezes.


However if I only put the artist/title etc. feedbacks in, then there is no freeze and the song info is update straight away.


I have noticed that there is a flood of extra data generated from the Onkyo on a song change.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone else has run into this or any thoughts on possible causes..
> 
> 
> If I add feedback from my Onkyo (Source, Lmode, Power) and play Net Radio (Pandora) iRule freezes for any where between a few seconds and several minutes when a song change happens.
> 
> 
> It is worse if all are present.
> 
> 
> This happens if a title/artist etc. feedback is included or not. When they are included they are not populated until iRule unfreezes.
> 
> 
> However if I only put the artist/title etc. feedbacks in, then there is no freeze and the song info is update straight away.
> 
> 
> I have noticed that there is a flood of extra data generated from the Onkyo on a song change.



I bet you have the latest model of the avr. iRule temporarily freezes because the avr is passing in the image which is somewhat a lot of data as feedback. I have similar issue with my integra dhc-80.2


BTW... IRule developers are aware of the issue from me and are working on a fix.




Alex.


----------



## hengenl

Thanks to everyone involved,


Here a example of code which works: HO:128\\x0D RO:1\\x0D CH:0\\x0D OFF\\x0D


Now it works like a charm!!


THX !!


Now I can add the rest of the ommands!


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you have the latest model of the avr. iRule temporarily freezes because the avr is passing in the image which is somewhat a lot of data as feedback. I have similar issue with my integra dhc-80.2
> 
> 
> BTW... IRule developers are aware of the issue from me and are working on a fix.
> 
> 
> Alex.



Ah that makes sense... Hope it get's fixed soon.

Thanks Alex.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelp2005* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a way to change the default delay?
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> Michael



Select the delay and in the lower left under the properties you can change the delay from .2


----------



## rockydj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/20885927
> 
> 
> ADY works fine, the code to check the setting is:
> 
> ISCP\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x08\\x01\\x00\\x00\ \x00!1ADYQSTN\\x0D
> 
> 
> Your Feedback Prefix and value look right.
> 
> 
> Also the source mode works but I know there is at least one error in the values. The Net radio is set to 28 but it should be 2B, there could be others as I have not tried all the source possibilities.
> 
> 
> I am having an issue with the net radio feedbacks, will elaborate in a new post.



thanks for your input mate. Btw I am using the network gateway instead of the RS232 connection. in iRule the 'starts with" has "ISCP*\\x21\\x31" and "ends with" has "\\x1A". could you please let me know if I need to change the above two values.


----------



## michaelp2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20886965
> 
> 
> Select the delay and in the lower left under the properties you can change the delay from .2



Thanks, but what I meant was to change the universal default value of the delay. ie when I add a delay, I want it's initial value to be say 0.5, not 0.2


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockydj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your input mate. Btw I am using the network gateway instead of the RS232 connection. in iRule the 'starts with" has "ISCP*\\x21\\x31" and "ends with" has "\\x1A". could you please let me know if I need to change the above two values.



I am using the network gateway also. Which device file are you using ???


----------



## Steely

I tried searching for "Roku" and "Roku Gateway", but only come up with 2 hits. That can't be true.


Anyway, just got a Roku and would like to setup IP control with iRule. How do you setup the Gateway for the Roku? HTTP or Network? I currently have HTTP setup. I do know the IP address of the Roku and have confirmed it is working by testing a web app that controls it just fine. Next, I would like to know which built-in device (from the library) are people using? ROKU IP?


Thanks


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelp2005* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but what I meant was to change the universal default value of the delay. ie when I add a delay, I want it's initial value to be say 0.5, not 0.2



Global delay value is on the IRule to do list. I have submitted that suggestion right after the 2.0 code freeze.


Alex


----------



## johnscousin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *osupike99* 
Global delay value is on the IRule to do list. I have submitted that suggestion right after the 2.0 code freeze.


Alex
I have not found a device (yet) for which .2 seconds is sufficient. Generally I use .4 or .5, especially for favorite channel macros.


Also the ability to highlight multiple buttons at a time (or a whole page of buttons), when changing codes for a device, would be a great time saver.


jc


----------



## Jim Clamage

Anyone have any direct experience with Pioneer Elite TVs in the device list? I'm getting the 70X5FD soon and want to start programming now. I see in the list a "Pioneer Elite TV Code Group 1" and Group 2, both look like IR codes. The new tv will be on my network and I was hoping to control it using HTTP commands.


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## rockydj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/20888178
> 
> 
> I am using the network gateway also. Which device file are you using ???



I am using "Integra Preamp Main Zone - TCP/IP" feedback file and the device file is "Integra Pre/Pro TCP ZONE 1 V4"


----------



## Zellarman

Any word on the new address for the sillysot webpage for DirecTV schedule?


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockydj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using "Integra Preamp Main Zone - TCP/IP" feedback file and the device file is "Integra Pre/Pro TCP ZONE 1 V4"



That is the same device files I started with and the Integra Pre/Pro TCP ZONE 1 V4 uses the code example I gave you. Don' know where you got the one you posted.


----------



## myraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20889775
> 
> 
> Anyone have any direct experience with Pioneer Elite TVs in the device list? I'm getting the 70X5FD soon and want to start programming now. I see in the list a "Pioneer Elite TV Code Group 1" and Group 2, both look like IR codes. The new tv will be on my network and I was hoping to control it using HTTP commands.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim



Just so you know, the TV you are referring to is not from Pioneer. It is a Sharp product. Sharp bought the rights from Pioneer to use the Elite name after Pioneer no longer produced them. As well, it is an LCD monitor and not Plasma.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myraid* /forum/post/20893952
> 
> 
> Just so you know, the TV you are referring to is not from Pioneer. It is a Sharp product. Sharp bought the rights from Pioneer to use the Elite name after Pioneer no longer produced them. As well, it is an LCD monitor and not Plasma.



Yes, thanks, I'm aware of that, I guess I'm just used to typing Pioneer just before I type Elite.


On the http://elitelcdtv.com website, by the way, it notes "Sharp Electronics Corporation, all rights reserved. Elite and the Elite logo are trademarks of the Pioneer Corporation and are used under license", so I guess technically, it's really a Pioneer Elite by Sharp. Interestingly, on the box it just says "Elite" with no mention of Sharp or Pioneer.


But I digress...


Do you think its gonna use Sharp codes or Pioneer codes?


**EDIT** Never mind, the the IP command format and table of codes are in the Elite Pro70X5FD manual on pages 68 and 69 if anyone is interested. Link to the manual is here if you care: http://elitelcdtv.com/full-elite-spe...ons-downloads/


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any word on the new address for the sillysot webpage for DirecTV schedule?



For who ever is interested, it's now at http://waltzremote.com/


----------



## rockydj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/20892365
> 
> 
> That is the same device files I started with and the Integra Pre/Pro TCP ZONE 1 V4 uses the code example I gave you. Don' know where you got the one you posted.



the codes for the remote are fine. do you know how can I send a query to the Integra. for eg., if I want to send !1ADYQSTN to the unit how do I implement that as a feedback.


----------



## obts000

I'm hoping someone will point me in the right direction. I'd like to set up irule to browse a vdeo/audio library, set up a playlist, and then play in order. For instance, select a fox logo, a cartoon, a "feature presentation" leader, and a movie. Then hit start run a macro which opens the curtains, dims the lights, and starts the playlist. Has this sort of thing been done? If so, can someone point me at the right keywords to search. I'm assuming that it will probably take an HTPC or Media Center. I have an Oppo BDP-93 and a TiVX box, but I haven't found anything to indicate that they support that type of discreet control or feedback. I could launch an RDP session to the HTPC to build the playlist, so it seems that what I mostly need is a discrete command to launch a named playlist.


----------



## barrygordon

There seems to be some confusion on the part of many newcomers regarding such things as \

.


Most programming languages provode a mechanism when dealing with strings to get characters which can not be typed on a standard keyboard. Clearly the characters whose ASCII indicies are below 32 fall into this class. This mechanism is commonly called an escape sequence.


One of the common Escape Sequence paradigms defines a unique character to indicate the escape sequence is starting. In many cases this is the back slash "\\" character. The next character defines what is being escaped. One of the most common sequences is "\\xnn", where nn are two Hex digits. The sequence says "replace me (the sequence) with the character whose ascii index is the base 10 (decimal) equivalent of the hex number nn". This means the \\x0D sequence is the carriage return character (0D base 16 = 13 base 10 ) and the sequence \\x0A (0A base 16=10 base 10) is the line feed character.


In some language implementation's of string construction, special escape sequences may be implemented for often used sequences. For example in Javascript: \

==\\x0D and \

==\\x0A (where == means "is equivalent to").


iRule supports \\x0d and \\x0A but not \

and \

. I am not sure if they support the general case of \\xnn, but I suspect they do in order to handle special character codes such as SOH, SOM, STX, . . . which are all below 32 in the ASCII Table and may be needed by some controllable devices.


Another common escape sequence is \\unnnn which is very similar to \\xnn but yields two bytes for languages that have more than 255 characters (e.g. Katakana).


This all gets very tricky when trying to typeset or transmit a document that contains a text sequence of "\\x0D" (as this one does).


----------



## riso79

Is it possibale to display (web feedback) in irule+ (As text! not embedded link)


For example this is temperatur at my location in sweden

http://www.temperatur.nu/termo/tumba/temp.txt 


It will return in safari for example (17,1)


I have added a text feedback in irule with

prefix : http://www.temperatur.nu/termo/tumba/temp.txt 

suffix:*


But it doesnt display anything?.



I have also tried feedback for my lighting system trough my web server

with e textual feedback but it doesnt diplay anything.


In safari same feedback commands works!?


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockydj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> the codes for the remote are fine. do you know how can I send a query to the Integra. for eg., if I want to send !1ADYQSTN to the unit how do I implement that as a feedback.



Define a text feedback the prefix of your feedback would be ADY and you would have to add. couple of value statements that would define the feedback. If you have a new model there would be three (old models 2). Target value 00. replace with Off, target value 01 replace with On Movie, target value 02 replace with On Music. Old models would only have two i.e. On and Off.


Now add your feedback to a page to display it.


----------



## thebland

REad the tutorials but am missing something. I dragged in the feedbacks on my OPPO BDP-83 page (but not a button - just the blank space on the page). However, nothing on my iPad after syncing.


Do I have to define the display?


I dragged in POWER STATUS, PLAYBACK STATE, and TIME ELAPSED. I also have a an ADA SSP and added a volume bar to my Oppo panel. Will it show if the ADA is powered OFF?


Basically, I dragged in all this feedback and don't see anything.


Any help would be appreciated!


Thanks!


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20904063
> 
> 
> REad the tutorials but am missing something. I dragged in the feedbacks on my OPPO BDP-83. However, nothing on my iPad after syncing.
> 
> 
> Do I have to define the display?
> 
> 
> I dragged in POWER STATUS, PLAYBACK STATE, and TIME ELAPSED. I also have a an ADA SSP and added a volume bar to my Oppo panel. Will it show if the ADA is powered OFF?
> 
> 
> Basically, I dragged in all this feedback and don't see anything.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Unless your devices are continuously 'talking' you need to trigger them. You can do this by sending a query command. This command could be added to your entrance. So whenever you enter that panel the query command gets send.

____

Axel


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/20904075
> 
> 
> Unless your devices are continuously 'talking' you need to trigger them. You can do this by sending a query command. This command could be added to your entrance. So whenever you enter that panel the query command gets send.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Hey Axel,


Is there a tutorial for a 'query command'? Where do I find the correct ones for the Oppo commands (and ADA volume bar)?


Thanks for the help.


**Congrats on the Crim (I talked to Itai and mentioned this)! We didn't run it this year but have run the 10 miler at least 1/2 a dozen times... Are you running the Detroit 1/2 or full in October. My wife and I will be down there for the 1/2.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20904086
> 
> 
> Hey Axel,
> 
> 
> Is there a tutorial for a 'query command'? Where do I find the correct ones for the Oppo commands (and ADA volume bar)?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> **Congrats on the Crim (I talked to Itai and mentioned this)! We didn't run it this year but have run the 10 miler at least 1/2 a dozen times... Are you running the Detroit 1/2 or full in October. My wife and I will be down there for the 1/2.



Jeff;


I am not familiar with your particular devices, but usually those query commands are part of the normal RS-232 command communication. So I would check there.


Hope this helps!

____

Axel


PS: Thanks much! My wife and I were in the 'heat battle' at the Milford 30k yesterday - not fun! ... and we are getting ready for the full in GR.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/20904117
> 
> 
> Jeff;
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with your particular devices, but usually those query commands are part of the normal RS-232 command communication. So I would check there.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel
> 
> 
> PS: Thanks much! My wife and I were in the 'heat battle' at the Milford 30k yesterday - not fun! ... and we are getting ready for the full in GR.



So add a button / or entrance command with the query command? That's it?


I'd like the feedback to be constantly showing if possible.


Great job yesterday... only 15K for us yesterday.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20904157
> 
> 
> So add a button / or entrance command with the query command? That's it? I'd like the feedback to be constantly showing if possible.



There are quite a few posts from the last few weeks discussing Oppo feedback. For example,

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...o#post20798941 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...o#post20808424 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...o#post20810891 


The main thing is that if you want continuous feedback of elapsed time, you have to first send a command to the Oppo to enable it. You'll have to define that command yourself as it's not included in the device you got from the iRule database. You also need to drag the feedback item to your page of course.


If you want to use queries, then you have to assign the query command to a button (or entrance). The query commands are already defined, but the feedback items in the database are not correct for some queries and will need to be modified (unless they've already been fixed).


More details are in the posts I linked.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20904177
> 
> 
> There are quite a few posts from the last few weeks discussing Oppo feedback. For example,
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...o#post20808424
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...o#post20810891
> 
> 
> The main thing is that if you want continuous feedback of elapsed time, you have to first send a command to the Oppo to enable it. You'll have to define that command yourself as it's not included in the device you got from the iRule database. You also need to drag the feedback item to your page of course.
> 
> 
> If you want to use queries, then you have to assign the query command to a button (or entrance). The query commands are already defined, but the feedback items in the database are not correct for some queries and will need to be modified (unless they've already been fixed).
> 
> 
> The details are in the two posts I linked.



LEt's start with a non-continuous command so I can get something working.


POWER STATUS:



1. I didn't enable anything. Is this the command to enable feedback: '#SVM 3\\x0D'? If so, I can make this an entrance command.


2. The POWER STATUS query command I used was 'UPW#QPW ' and '#QPW '. (SPACE at end) but none works!



Thanks for your help!


----------



## kriktsemaj99

For command codes I started with the device in the Oppo database (User section) called "Oppo Digital BDP-83 RS232"


The power status query command is already defined as "QUERY POWER" (the code it sends is #QPW\\x0D and it's correct).


It's only the feedback item in the iRule database (feedback "Oppo Bluray Player - RS232", textual item POWER) that needs a space at the end of the prefix. You have to make sure it's "UPW " and not just "UPW" (without the quotes of course).


You don't need to send the #SVM 3\\x0D command to use queries, but for continuous feedback you do. And yes you could make it an entrance command.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20904223
> 
> 
> For command codes I started with the device in the Oppo database (User section) called "Oppo Digital BDP-83 RS232"
> 
> 
> The power status query command is already defined as "QUERY POWER" (the code it sends is #QPW\\x0D and it's correct).
> 
> 
> It's only the feedback item in the iRule database (feedback "Oppo Bluray Player - RS232", textual item POWER) that needs a space at the end of the prefix. You have to make sure it's "UPW " and not just "UPW" (without the quotes of course).
> 
> 
> You don't need to send the #SVM 3\\x0D command to use queries, but for continuous feedback you. And yes you could make it an entrance command.



I'll give it a go! Thanks!


Can you or have you 'Panel Shared' your OPPO panel?? I'd like to see what you've done and see even more commands!


Thanks!!


----------



## kriktsemaj99

There's nothing worth sharing in my Oppo panel, I only use one feedback item which is the one called "TITLE ELAPSED TIME", but I changed the prefix from UTC*T to just UTC (no spaces in this one). You need a field that's quite wide to display everything returned.


As for commands, the database device I mentioned has everything for the Oppo except the #SVM 3\\x0D command.


One think I may have misled you with is the power status. The feedback called POWER that's already defined in the database is for the power status message that's automatically sent whenever the power is turned on or off (you don't need to query for this, but you do need to enable status messages with the SVM 3 command).


If you want QUERY POWER to display anything, you need to define a new feedback item. But there's not much point as it's better to use the automatic power status feedback that's already defined.


----------



## khiser

I cannot seem to figure out more than the basic feedback items and wanted to know if anyone has the ability to write a bit about the following, provide guidance, etc.


The areas I need some help with include these areas:

*1. What is the prefix and suffix and what is their purpose?* (I know to do a Tuner Frequency feedback on my Onkyo receiver I need the Prefix to be TUZ but do not understand why? or how I can leverage this to do more/better job with feedback)

*2. How can I use the formula? What are the rules?* I believe this could help me solve the problem with my AM tuner not showing the last zero but can't figure out how to use it. For example 610 am shows up as 61)

*3. What does the min and max value do?* I have not seen a difference when changing these values.

*4. Also is everyones feedback slow and sometimes not right?* Sticking with the tuner example on my Onkyo, which is hooked up as RS232 using Serial2TCP on my server, it is slow to respond after changing channels and sometimes stops at the last station and not the one it is on.


I hate to ask users for this info as I would have thought iRule would have created a document related to the feedback functionality (other than the basic tutorial that does not show much)


thanks in advance,

Kevin


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Quote:

Originally Posted by *khiser* 
I cannot seem to figure out more than the basic feedback items and wanted to know if anyone has the ability to write a bit about the following, provide guidance, etc...
If you want to create your own feedback items you need the documentation for the device showing exactly what feedback strings are being returned. If you have that, you should be able to see how "starts with" and "ends with" are used to defined the start and end of feedback strings. Then, when you want to decode and display only part of the feedback string, you use "prefix" and "suffix" to identify the sub-string that you're interested in (only what's between the prefix and suffix will be used).


The formula and the point position are both important in making sure numeric items such as volume or tuner frequency are displayed correctly. If you have a specific example of a complete feedback string and what you want to display from it, we should be able to help. But I agree that a proper user manual is sorely lacking. I think Min and Max are only important if you display the value as a slider bar, but I've never tried using them.


Feedback that I've tried has been very responsive. But if you get something wrong in the definition it might confuse iRule (e.g. it might be waiting for a suffix that doesn't arrive). What about simple items that are already defined like Volume, are they also slow?


----------



## Bulldogger

Using a Digi TS16 PortServer and it connects most of the time but not always. Not sure what is going on? Anyone have similiar problems?


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cannot seem to figure out more than the basic feedback items and wanted to know if anyone has the ability to write a bit about the following, provide guidance, etc.
> 
> 
> The areas I need some help with include these areas:
> 
> 
> 1. What is the prefix and suffix and what is their purpose? (I know to do a Tuner Frequency feedback on my Onkyo receiver I need the Prefix to be TUZ but do not understand why? or how I can leverage this to do more/better job with feedback)



Can't speak for Onkyo feedback, but essentially the prefix and suffix help weed out the unwanted data, for feedback I get when querying my lighting device, I get a very long string of text with what I want somewhere in the middle, I use a wildcard "*" and a few of the characters immediately before the desired data in the prefix field, and for suffix I use a few of the characters immediately after and a wildcard again



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. How can I use the formula? What are the rules? I believe this could help me solve the problem with my AM tuner not showing the last zero but can't figure out how to use it. For example 610 am shows up as 61)



I already forgot what to use as the symbol for the variable of the feedback,it may be 'x', so try "x*10" hopefully this resolves your issue of the missing zero, let us know



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3. What does the min and max value do? I have not seen a difference when changing these values.



max and min is for the graphic bar, or 'numerical' feedback as it's referred to, without a proper max and min entered, the bar can't give an accurate representation



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 4. Also is everyones feedback slow and sometimes not right? Sticking with the tuner example on my Onkyo, which is hooked up as RS232 using Serial2TCP on my server, it is slow to respond after changing channels and sometimes stops at the last station and not the one it is on.Kevin



I do have a little bit of an issue with the delay in feedback, however it is not intermittent, but related to the device being queried, my Xantech ZPR feedback is almost instant while it takes approximately 8 seconds for the feedback on my lighting.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hate to ask users for this info as I would have thought iRule would have created a document related to the feedback functionality (other than the basic tutorial that does not show much)
> 
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> Kevin


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cannot seem to figure out more than the basic feedback items and wanted to know if anyone has the ability to write a bit about the following, provide guidance, etc.
> 
> 
> The areas I need some help with include these areas:
> 
> 
> 1. What is the prefix and suffix and what is their purpose? (I know to do a Tuner Frequency feedback on my Onkyo receiver I need the Prefix to be TUZ but do not understand why? or how I can leverage this to do more/better job with feedback)
> 
> 
> 2. How can I use the formula? What are the rules? I believe this could help me solve the problem with my AM tuner not showing the last zero but can't figure out how to use it. For example 610 am shows up as 61)
> 
> 
> 3. What does the min and max value do? I have not seen a difference when changing these values.
> 
> 
> 4. Also is everyones feedback slow and sometimes not right? Sticking with the tuner example on my Onkyo, which is hooked up as RS232 using Serial2TCP on my server, it is slow to respond after changing channels and sometimes stops at the last station and not the one it is on.
> 
> 
> I hate to ask users for this info as I would have thought iRule would have created a document related to the feedback functionality (other than the basic tutorial that does not show much)
> 
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> Kevin



1. Prefix is necessary because onkyo has SLI for input prefix because it sends SLI10 for instance as feedback. So with prefix set to SLI all you have to do is setup values for each input only numerically. So value 1 is 01, value 2 is 01 and so on. What iRule does is combine SLI and the value.


2. Formula is only really used for volume and not stations.


3. Min and max are for volume as well. On integra min is -80 and max is 12 I think.


4. Your feedback slowdown maybe due to you serial2TCP use. I have about 5 devices I get feedback from including insteon and have no slowdown issues.



Alex


----------



## Zellarman

Alex,


When you say insteon, what device is it that returns your feedback? Is it an ISY 99, or something else? I have about an 8 second delay with my ISY


----------



## riso79

Is it possibale to display (web feedback) in irule

(As text! not embedded link)


For example this is temperatur at my location in sweden

http://www.temperatur.nu/termo/tumba/temp.txt 


It will return in safari for example (17,1)


I have added a text feedback in irule with

prefix : http://www.temperatur.nu/termo/tumba/temp.txt 

suffix:*


But it doesnt display anything?.



I have also tried feedback for my lighting system Nexa .


Trough my web server with a php based HomeAutomation lighting control that suports Feedbacks.


This is the setup (Textual feedback)

*Prefix:*

HomeAutomation/ajaxinterface.php?do=getStatus&deviceid=1

*Full adress with http network gateway*

192.168.0.10/HomeAutomation/ajaxinterface.php?do=getStatus&deviceid=1


In safari it returns

1;1;60

(First device id ;second on/0ff ; third dim level)


----------



## khiser

kriktsemaj99, Zellarman, OUSPIKE99,


Thanks for the help! I will play a bit with it and let you know if I need some additional help. I have the OyRemote program which I believe should show me what the Onkyo is sending back. If there is something better let me know.


Have a great day!


----------



## khiser

Here is the feedback I am getting from the Onkyo


For AM 610 I get !1TUN00610

For FM 94.7 I get !1TUN09470


Using Decimal of 3 (I have tried all but can not get it right) I get 6.1 for 610 and 94.7 for 94.7.


If it matters the Onkyo spreadsheet with commands states the following for the tuner: "nnnnn" sets Directly Tuning Frequency (FM nnn.nn MHz / AM nnnnn kHz / XM nnnnn ch)


Any help with the formula, etc will be greatly appreciated and help me in many other areas as I see what is taking place.


Thanks in advance!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20905721
> 
> 
> The formula and the point position are both important in making sure numeric items such as volume or tuner frequency are displayed correctly. If you have a specific example of a complete feedback string and what you want to display from it, we should be able to help. But I agree that a proper user manual is sorely lacking. I think Min and Max are only important if you display the value as a slider bar, but I've never tried using them.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riso79* /forum/post/20907156
> 
> 
> Is it possibale to display (web feedback) in irule
> 
> (As text! not embedded link)
> 
> 
> For example this is temperatur at my location in sweden
> 
> http://www.temperatur.nu/termo/tumba/temp.txt
> 
> 
> It will return in safari for example (17,1)
> 
> 
> I have added a text feedback in irule with
> 
> prefix : http://www.temperatur.nu/termo/tumba/temp.txt
> 
> suffix:*
> 
> 
> But it doesnt display anything?.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also tried feedback for my lighting system Nexa .
> 
> 
> Trough my web server with a php based HomeAutomation lighting control that suports Feedbacks.
> 
> 
> This is the setup (Textual feedback)
> 
> *Prefix:*
> 
> HomeAutomation/ajaxinterface.php?do=getStatus&deviceid=1
> 
> *Full adress with http network gateway*
> 
> 192.168.0.10/HomeAutomation/ajaxinterface.php?do=getStatus&deviceid=1
> 
> 
> In safari it returns
> 
> 1;1;60
> 
> (First device id ;second on/0ff ; third dim level)



You can do this by embedding the web page as a URL in a panel.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khiser* /forum/post/20908198
> 
> 
> Here is the feedback I am getting from the Onkyo
> 
> 
> For AM 610 I get !1TUN00610
> 
> For FM 94.7 I get !1TUN09470
> 
> 
> Using Decimal of 3 (I have tried all but can not get it right) I get 6.1 for 610 and 94.7 for 94.7.



Point Position 3 means that the first 3 digits of the number are the integer part, then the rest are decimals. So 00610 is interpreted as 006.10 (i.e 6.1) and 09470 is interpreted as 094.70 (i.e. 94.7).


The problem is that the Onkyo uses different formats for AM and FM, so with a single feedback definition you can get either one to work, but not both. My Yamaha returns a text string for tuner frequency that's already formatted correctly, rather than a numeric value. Onkyo are making things difficult by not using a consistent format.


I've never tried this, but you can add two or more codes under a single numeric feedback item, and each code has its own prefix, point position etc. If you use a prefix of TUN00 for one of them it can only match an AM frequency less than 1000kHZ. A prefix of of TUN01 can only match an AM frequency of 1000kHZ and above. Prefixes of TUN08, TUN09, TUN10 can only match FM frequencies.


Try that and let us know if it works.


----------



## riso79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/20908456
> 
> 
> You can do this by embedding the web page as a URL in a panel.



Thanks for responding!


But i if i embedd it as url i get (a white border around the text for the temperatur from the web site) and its ugly!!


And i cant replace the output text like in the (text feedback)


For my lighting system it would not be nice to have it like that


Is it or not supported in irule to display web feedbacks in irule?


Does irule support (multi session handling for connection?)


For example i have http commands to my lighting sytem that turns on/off/dimm with button commands that works.


But if i enter a panel that has a embedded url to my lighting i get a error in loggin screen after i have sent the turn light on!


----------



## rukus29

Hi all. Can't believe I never stumbled upon this product earlier. Well, I can. I had a lovely universal touchpad remote that the new puppy chewed through a few weeks ago. While looking for the latest devices on the market I came across this iRule one and it sounds fantastic. Would love to run everything off an iPad.


That said, I've read through a bunch of pages in this 100+ page thread and coundnt quite find what I was looking for, so hopefully you guys dont mind helping out a complete newbie to this product:


I'm trying to control the following (let me know if you need exact models):

1. Pani Plasma

2. JVC HD250 projector

3. Time Warner cable/DVR box

4. Pioneer receiver

5. Xbox360

6. PS3


Basically I need to control 5 IR-controlled devices and one blutooth device. One of the IR devices (JVC PJ) will be about 12 feet from all the others.


I don't want to run a network chord to any gateway so I was hoping to do it via wireless and was thus looking at the iTach WFIR ( http://www.globalcache.com/products/itach/wf2irspecs/ ) which I understand to have 3 IR outputs/emitters.


So, my questions are as follows:

1. Does this mean I need multiple gateways since I have more than 3 IR devices?

2. Can iRule work with more than one gateway at a time?

3. Is there such thing as a really long IR emitter chord? Or do I just need a separate gateway for the JV PJ that is 12-15 feet from the other IR devices/from where the gateway will be sitting?

4. How do I control the PS3 that works via blutooth? Do I need some other type of WiFi gateway?


That was a long intro for some basic questions, so thanks for the patience! Also, any other tips for someone just getting started with this product would be more than helpful.


Thanks,

Rukus


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rukus29* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all. Can't believe I never stumbled upon this product earlier. Well, I can. I had a lovely universal touchpad remote that the new puppy chewed through a few weeks ago. While looking for the latest devices on the market I came across this iRule one and it sounds fantastic. Would love to run everything off an iPad.
> 
> 
> That said, I've read through a bunch of pages in this 100+ page thread and coundnt quite find what I was looking for, so hopefully you guys dont mind helping out a complete newbie to this product:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to control the following (let me know if you need exact models):
> 
> 1. Pani Plasma
> 
> 2. JVC HD250 projector
> 
> 3. Time Warner cable/DVR box
> 
> 4. Pioneer receiver
> 
> 5. Xbox360
> 
> 6. PS3
> 
> 
> Basically I need to control 5 IR-controlled devices and one blutooth device. One of the IR devices (JVC PJ) will be about 12 feet from all the others.
> 
> 
> I don't want to run a network chord to any gateway so I was hoping to do it via wireless and was thus looking at the iTach WFIR ( http://www.globalcache.com/products/itach/wf2irspecs/ ) which I understand to have 3 IR outputs/emitters.
> 
> 
> So, my questions are as follows:
> 
> 1. Does this mean I need multiple gateways since I have more than 3 IR devices?
> 
> 2. Can iRule work with more than one gateway at a time?
> 
> 3. Is there such thing as a really long IR emitter chord? Or do I just need a separate gateway for the JV PJ that is 12-15 feet from the other IR devices/from where the gateway will be sitting?
> 
> 4. How do I control the PS3 that works via blutooth? Do I need some other type of WiFi gateway?
> 
> 
> That was a long intro for some basic questions, so thanks for the patience! Also, any other tips for someone just getting started with this product would be more than helpful.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rukus



1. No, you can use dual or triple headed emitters with the iTach IR gateways.

2. As many as you need.

3. I think so, but you might need some way to amplify the signal. The iTach IR gateways has a built in blaster feature that would be able to send commands to your PJ from a distance, within line of sight.

4. There are a few IR-BT converters that work with PS3, I use the logitech Harmony PS3 device and it works great.


Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20906596
> 
> 
> Alex,
> 
> 
> When you say insteon, what device is it that returns your feedback? Is it an ISY 99, or something else? I have about an 8 second delay with my ISY



Auto feedback is sent by 2412N, 2412S and 2413S.



Alex


----------



## bentson

I've read through nearly every post in this thread and done a search & just can't seem to find the differences between the Global Cache GC-100-12, and 18. I'm assuming there is something







in the bigger cases but for the life of me I can't find out what the differences are between the units. I think I want 2 serial outputs so the 6 is less of an option.


I'm looking to control a Plasma and a Projector, splitting the sources with a HDMI matrix. So, two AVRs, a 7-8 year old Sony ES and Denon 4802. LG plasma and a soon to be purchased projector. HTPC, DISH and PS3/XBOX 360 for inputs. Perhaps some lighting control down the road. Smaller house woes.










thanks in advance


----------



## grog54321

The GC-100-18 is a rackmount version of the GC-100-12.


----------



## tclinch

Problems with Denon AVR3301CI and IP control using iRule. iRule at various times cannot connect to my network gateway setup for my denon receiver. It is not related to the network standby because I have the correct setting and can access via internet explorer. When it works it works great, but it is very intermittent. I am at this point thinking about switching to RS232. Has anyone else seen this issue? I read on another forum where some users had to block outgoing traffice to rapsphody servers but was for a different model. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tclinch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Problems with Denon AVR3301CI and IP control using iRule. iRule at various times cannot connect to my network gateway setup for my denon receiver. It is not related to the network standby because I have the correct setting and can access via internet explorer. When it works it works great, but it is very intermittent. I am at this point thinking about switching to RS232. Has anyone else seen this issue? I read on another forum where some users had to block outgoing traffice to rapsphody servers but was for a different model. Any help is appreciated.



Had the same problem with my 4308, switched to rs232 a long time ago.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20882538
> 
> 
> I sent the following to Irule support. We'll see what they say :
> 
> 
> The following exchange was on the AVS forum and I was wondering if the answers are accurate and if there is any plan to implement a faster connection so that those of us who have a Global Cache GC-100 (including yours truly) don't have to replace our GC-100's with Itachs in order to deal with the single-connection issue? Here's the exchange (I've numbered the questions and answers to make reading the chain easier) :
> 
> 
> 1... As I understand the way things are at present, there can be only one handset logged on to a GC100 at a time. Correct?
> 
> 
> Are there any plans in the future to allow more than one?
> 
> 
> I am finishing a 6 source/7 zone system (plus surround system in family room) and it sure would be nice if Dad could use his iPad in the bedroom while daughter uses hers in the family room.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> jc
> 
> 
> 2... Wouldn't they be actually using different source devices for the most part anyway?
> 
> 
> Itach units accept multiple connections I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.... The GC-100 is not going to change, but iRule could be changed to improve sharing. It just has to disconnect after sending a command and reconnect automatically when it needs to (it would be very quick and you wouldn't notice any delay, and it could be a user selected option). For IR that's the recommended way of using the GC-100. For RS-232 it's not quite as easy because asynchronous feedback would not work if iRule closed the connection, but polling for feedback could still work fine with this method (e.g. connect to send a command, and wait a second or so before disconnecting so that any feedback can be received).
> 
> 
> But there's no indication so far that iRule will actually be changed to do this. Maybe if enough people with GC-100s (or other IP-enabled devices that only support one connection) contact iRule support and ask for this it might be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 4..... So you are ok with "connecting to gateways" every time you send a command?
> 
> 
> 5.... There's no reason to display that message, and the 1 or 2 seconds that it's displayed in the current version is not the actual time it takes to open a TCP connection. It could be done so fast the user wouldn't notice, and it shouldn't be much effort to code. It's not only the GC-100 users who would benefit, but those who use newer IP-controlled devices with a single connection limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian



Here's the reply I got from Irule support :


Comment (by irule-support):

Hi Brian,


Indeed a single connection is a limitation of the GC-100 line of devices and then (Global Cache) do not have any plans to make it otherwise. Same goes for 99% of all other IP(Network gateway) controllable devices such as AVRs.


It is not as simple as people tend to think when it comes to wireless networking. If iPad/iPod will disconnect from the gateway after each command and then have to reconnect when you need to send another, you can run into issues with packets being lost if the wifi network is poorly setup and you have that fraction of the time before the command is sent and the connection re-established. That is why we make adjustable delays so that latency and other factors could be adjusted for.


Regards,


iRule Customer Support


----------



## bentson

So what happens with a GC-100 when the kiddo opens the iPod iRule app when I'm running the iPad version? Dueling devices? Is the first device kicked off the connection. Sorry for the noob question. I'm on the fence about what device(s) I need. The GC-100-12 seems like the best option for me but I can just see my 15 year old kicking me off the system just to get a rise.







_(I, on the other hand, was a perfect teenager, as I recall)_


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bentson* /forum/post/20913072
> 
> 
> So what happens with a GC-100 when the kiddo opens the iPod iRule app when I'm running the iPad version? Dueling devices? Is the first device kicked off the connection. Sorry for the noob question. I'm on the fence about what device(s) I need. The GC-100-12 seems like the best option for me but I can just see my 15 year old kicking me off the system just to get a rise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(I, on the other hand, was a perfect teenager, as I recall)_



GC state ( link ) that a connection can be stolen if it has been idle for 10 seconds. I can't verify that because I don't have a GC-100.


If you want to avoid duelling remotes, then you could have iRule send a command every few seconds automatically and that should prevent another iPod from connecting to the same port.


In your case it sounds like an iTach (which supports multiple connections) would be worse, because then another iPod could be used to switch channels etc. while you are watching! Multiple connections to the same serial port can be turned off for the iTach, but I'm not sure if that's true for IR.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/20912998
> 
> 
> Here's the reply I got from Irule support :
> 
> Indeed a single connection is a limitation of the GC-100 line of devices and then (Global Cache) do not have any plans to make it otherwise. Same goes for 99% of all other IP(Network gateway) controllable devices such as AVRs.
> 
> 
> It is not as simple as people tend to think when it comes to wireless networking. If iPad/iPod will disconnect from the gateway after each command and then have to reconnect when you need to send another, you can run into issues with packets being lost if the wifi network is poorly setup and you have that fraction of the time before the command is sent and the connection re-established. That is why we make adjustable delays so that latency and other factors could be adjusted for.



I don't really think that's a good answer, especially as they acknowledge that the majority of new IP controllable devices only allow one connection. GC clearly think that the GC-100 should be shared, because the same GC FAQ that I linked in the previous post says:
_"With regards to Port 4998, the best way is to Open and then Close the Port (after receipt of the response) to allow other Hosts to use the GC-100."_

I've never experienced problems with TCP connections taking a long time to be established. Some other wireless remotes open and close connections after each command. And I only think it should be an option in iRule, the default mode would stay the same as it is now.


----------



## raymagnu

There could be a simple sollution to the gateway limitation. Either enable handsets to communicate with eachother or make use of some sort of central prosessor.


----------



## tclinch

Thanks Raymagnu. I was afraid of the outcome. I have a GC-100 and already two devices using the serial ports. I guess I'll take one of the others and switch to IR in order to not buy another device. I have not been impressed at all with Denon's networking capabilities.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tclinch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Raymagnu. I was afraid of the outcome. I have a GC-100 and already two devices using the serial ports. I guess I'll take one of the others and switch to IR in order to not buy another device. I have not been impressed at all with Denon's networking capabilities.



No, the network card and prosessor doesn't seem to be designed for the job they're intended to do. I don't know how it works with feedback but it is possible to use a split rs232 cable with the GC100.


----------



## tclinch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20913584
> 
> 
> No, the network card and prosessor doesn't seem to be designed for the job they're intended to do. I don't know how it works with feedback but it is possible to use a split rs232 cable with the GC100.



Ok that is good to know. One of my other devices is less critical, but I will tinker with the split cable. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tclinch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok that is good to know. One of my other devices is less critical, but I will tinker with the split cable. Thanks for the insight.



There are people here who have been using split cable, they could probaply share their experience. I have not tried this out my self.


----------



## rukus29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20909971
> 
> 
> 1. No, you can use dual or triple headed emitters with the iTach IR gateways.
> 
> 2. As many as you need.
> 
> 3. I think so, but you might need some way to amplify the signal. The iTach IR gateways has a built in blaster feature that would be able to send commands to your PJ from a distance, within line of sight.
> 
> 4. There are a few IR-BT converters that work with PS3, I use the logitech Harmony PS3 device and it works great.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.



It does indeed, thanks very much. are there any tutorials for setting up iRule with an iTach? Mainly how to set it up so that commands for multiple devices can be sent to just one of the 3 IR ports? Basically I would like to go with one iTach and keep everything in line-of-site and just use dual/triple headed emitters, at which point I guess each device knows to only respond to it's proper code, just like they do with a regular universal remote.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rukus29* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It does indeed, thanks very much. are there any tutorials for setting up iRule with an iTach? Mainly how to set it up so that commands for multiple devices can be sent to just one of the 3 IR ports? Basically I would like to go with one iTach and keep everything in line-of-site and just use dual/triple headed emitters, at which point I guess each device knows to only respond to it's proper code, just like they do with a regular universal remote.



Check out their homesite iruleathome.com, there you will find tutorials and lessons. The iTach doesn't require line of sight when using emitters, only blaster, witch requires one of the 3 ports on the iTach. It's easy to set up each port in iRule and the iTach interface should be manageble.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20913940
> 
> 
> There are people here who have been using split cable, they could probaply share their experience. I have not tried this out my self.



i tinkered with one for a while, controlling both my projector (PT-AE4000) and receiver (TX-SR805) from the same GC-100 serial port. at first i thought it worked fine. but with a little more use i discovered it did not. only certain commands would work at all, and some that worked did not work correctly (ie. iirc hitting the menu down button for the receiver caused it to jump two items for every one press). and this was just from a control standpoint. on the other side of things, feedback, in theory, will most likely turn out to be a garbled mess if attempted with a splitter. long story short... not recommended.


----------



## raymagnu

Quote:

Originally Posted by *absolootbs*
i tinkered with one for a while, controlling both my projector (PT-AE4000) and receiver (TX-SR805) from the same GC-100 serial port. at first i thought it worked fine. but with a little more use i discovered it did not. only certain commands would work at all, and some that worked did not work correctly (ie. iirc hitting the menu down button for the receiver caused it to jump two items for every one press). and this was just from a control standpoint. on the other side of things, feedback, in theory, will most likely turn out to be a garbled mess if attempted with a splitter. long story short... not recommended.
Thanx for the feedback, I was not aware of this.


----------



## hengenl

I love my irule syszem but there is one thing which makes me crazy. I have one itach ip2sl, one gc-100-6, and one network gateway attached to my system. Now to the issue: Is it possible when I start the irule app that I get connected to the 3 gateways at the same time? Because at the moment, when I enter the activity "Watch Tv" the system connects to the gc 100-6. When I switch to the activity "lights" the system connects to the itach ip2sl. It only takes 2-3 seconds to connect, but it always annoys me to wait.


Is there a possible solution?


----------



## bentson

What is the easiest / most cost effective way to integrate lighting control into iRule? I'm about ready to pull the trigger on a GC-100-12 & builder license.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengenl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I love my irule syszem but there is one thing which makes me crazy. I have one itach ip2sl, one gc-100-6, and one network gateway attached to my system. Now to the issue: Is it possible when I start the irule app that I get connected to the 3 gateways at the same time? Because at the moment, when I enter the activity "Watch Tv" the system connects to the gc 100-6. When I switch to the activity "lights" the system connects to the itach ip2sl. It only takes 2-3 seconds to connect, but it always annoys me to wait.
> 
> 
> Is there a possible solution?



No guarantees here, but try adding each device to at least one page in each panel, let us know if this works. You my have to take it one step further and just add a bogus command for the unused devices and add it to one of the buttons essentially making it a macro, though the additional doesn't do anything.


----------



## rukus29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/20915691
> 
> 
> Check out their homesite iruleathome.com, there you will find tutorials and lessons. The iTach doesn't require line of sight when using emitters, only blaster, witch requires one of the 3 ports on the iTach. It's easy to set up each port in iRule and the iTach interface should be manageble.



Thanks, I have checked these out. Not absurdly helpful but I suppose good enough. Was hoping someone else had put together a little tutorial but oh well







.


anyone know if the itach wifi versions work withe the cheap linksys wrt54g wifi router models that apparently dont work real well with 802.11b devices?


are there other wifi->IR gateways that people have successfully used with iRule? sounds like the wifi itach has a bunch of bugs...


----------



## Zellarman

What kind of delay are people getting when using an ISY to report feedback on the status of insteon devices? I'm waiting about 8 seconds for the query of each individual device, way too long for my great room that has seven different lighting devices.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> i tinkered with one for a while, controlling both my projector (PT-AE4000) and receiver (TX-SR805) from the same GC-100 serial port. at first i thought it worked fine. but with a little more use i discovered it did not. only certain commands would work at all, and some that worked did not work correctly (ie. iirc hitting the menu down button for the receiver caused it to jump two items for every one press). and this was just from a control standpoint. on the other side of things, feedback, in theory, will most likely turn out to be a garbled mess if attempted with a splitter. long story short... not recommended.



First, you can't use a splitter cable and expect feedback to work on both devices. With a splitter cable, only one device can feedback. You need to cut pin 2 on the listen only device as well or it will short out feedback from the other device. If two devices are receiving from a single GC100 port you may have to send a CR, wait a few milliseconds then send the command. The reason is to clear the buffers in both devices as one will not understand the command for the other and may send an error message that expects an acknowledge. A CR should clear both buffers and the delay is to allow for that. Just keep in mind that a CR is not universal. You need to check the protocol information of the devices to be sure.


----------



## hengenl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20919299
> 
> 
> No guarantees here, but try adding each device to at least one page in each panel, let us know if this works. You my have to take it one step further and just add a bogus command for the unused devices and add it to one of the buttons essentially making it a macro, though the additional doesn't do anything.



Hi Zellerman,


Ok that's it. I added a "ghost" command to the entrance of my main menu. So always when I start the rule app, the systems sends the commands by entering the main page, and connects to the itach ip2sl, gc-100-6 and the denon network device at the same time. When I switch to the device page there is no more connecting to gateways, because it is already to connected to it. Great!! But I think this option should be implanted on the settings page, which would simplify the procedure. Maybe on the next release??


----------



## taylorbobj

I am really new to iruleathome and this thread, but here's my problem...


Building a vaulted great room with a TV mounted over a fireplace - all of the other components are in a cabinet in a room behind the TV. I can put a global cache device in that cabinet to control those components, but how best to control the TV itself? Planning to buy one of those thin bezel Samsung LEDs in part because they are beautiful, so I can't stand the idea of having a wire and emitter attached to the front of it.


I was thinking of adding a second global cache to an upstairs room that shares a wall with this great room at the opposite end from the TV and having its IR blaster mounted to the wall facing the TV - it would be about 25 ft away.


Is there a better way to do this? Will the blaster work well at that distance? Can iruleathome control through two global cache devices at the same time for different components within a single activity?


Thanks!


----------



## Zellarman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *taylorbobj*
Can iruleathome control through two global cache devices at the same time for different components within a single activity?


Thanks!
Yes, but in a clean installation, many surface mounted emitters are barely visible


----------



## Spartan94

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bentson* 
What is the easiest / most cost effective way to integrate lighting control into iRule? I'm about ready to pull the trigger on a GC-100-12 & builder license.
I am very interested in this as well. Can someone chime in?


bentson -- can you share any research that you have done either here or in a PM to me?


I am looking to control 10-12 lights in 2-3 zones.


Thanks!


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spartan94* /forum/post/20921639
> 
> 
> I am very interested in this as well. Can someone chime in?
> 
> 
> bentson -- can you share any research that you have done either here or in a PM to me?
> 
> 
> I am looking to control 10-12 lights in 2-3 zones.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It depends on the lighting system you want to use.


In my case I use Insteon and a piece of software called Shion (I use a Mac). The interface between Shion and iRule is PHP running under MAMP. The only cost involved (Other than the Insteon switches, lamps etc) is the PLM and I use the 2413U.


I am also currently looking into MisterHouse as an alternative to Shion. This is cross platform and currently has more features available. I can still use the PHP file I have built so iRule stays the same. Just the interface to Insteon changes.


If you want more of a turnkey solution then you may like to look at the ISY-99i (You will still need a PLM to interface to the Insteon network).


HTH.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spartan94* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am very interested in this as well. Can someone chime in?
> 
> 
> bentson -- can you share any research that you have done either here or in a PM to me?
> 
> 
> I am looking to control 10-12 lights in 2-3 zones.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I use Insteon also, but do not need or use any intermediate software.

iRule or just the web links work fine to control my lights. Have two zones running now and getting ready to expand.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taylorbobj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am really new to iruleathome and this thread, but here's my problem...
> 
> 
> Building a vaulted great room with a TV mounted over a fireplace - all of the other components are in a cabinet in a room behind the TV. I can put a global cache device in that cabinet to control those components, but how best to control the TV itself? Planning to buy one of those thin bezel Samsung LEDs in part because they are beautiful, so I can't stand the idea of having a wire and emitter attached to the front of it.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding a second global cache to an upstairs room that shares a wall with this great room at the opposite end from the TV and having its IR blaster mounted to the wall facing the TV - it would be about 25 ft away.
> 
> 
> Is there a better way to do this? Will the blaster work well at that distance? Can iruleathome control through two global cache devices at the same time for different components within a single activity?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You will do yourself a favor if you get a tv that accepts commands over an ip network and that publishes it's protocol. Not all manufacturers share that info.


----------



## Zellarman

Can you name any?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20919831
> 
> 
> What kind of delay are people getting when using an ISY to report feedback on the status of insteon devices? I'm waiting about 8 seconds for the query of each individual device, way too long for my great room that has seven different lighting devices.



I am having the same problem but with zwave. When I query only one light things move fast but it's when I query a bunch at the same time to keep everything updated cause they HAVE to be queried to get feedback they just don't send it I get huge delays. Just too much traffic on the network.


I'm still experimenting with diff solutions. I am deff only going to query a room at a time of devices. I don't know what I'm going to do as I start to make scenes that take up multiple rooms to form pathways.


jimi


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/20924545
> 
> 
> I use Insteon also, but do not need or use any intermediate software.
> 
> iRule or just the web links work fine to control my lights. Have two zones running now and getting ready to expand.



I'd like to know how you do this.


Also, how do you connect to the power line?


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tclinch* /forum/post/20912384
> 
> 
> Problems with Denon AVR3301CI and IP control using iRule. iRule at various times cannot connect to my network gateway setup for my denon receiver. It is not related to the network standby because I have the correct setting and can access via internet explorer. When it works it works great, but it is very intermittent. I am at this point thinking about switching to RS232. Has anyone else seen this issue? I read on another forum where some users had to block outgoing traffice to rapsphody servers but was for a different model. Any help is appreciated.



Yes. Same problem with my AVP. I went back to the non feedback mode because the feedback mode kept locking out.


Its Denon's poor implementation of TCP/IP.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20924865
> 
> 
> Can you name any?



I'm not sure about network control, but most of the LG TV models accept rs232 serial control from a port on the back making for a nice clean install with no emitter on the front.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20926569
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about network control, but most of the LG TV models accept rs232 serial control from a port on the back making for a nice clean install with no emitter on the front.



I removed the bezel on my Samsung LCD and buried the emitter underneath the bezel at the receiving eye. It works great and it's completely invisible. I did the same thing with all of my IR components. Clean!!!!


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20926569
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about network control, but most of the LG TV models accept rs232 serial control from a port on the back making for a nice clean install with no emitter on the front.



My Samsung UN55B8500 can be controlled via RS-232. Info can be found at http://www.remotecentral.com/devices/file/view/14.htm


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20926108
> 
> 
> I'd like to know how you do this.
> 
> 
> Also, how do you connect to the power line?



looking back a few posts, i believe he mentions using a 2412N (smartlinc). so he's using intermediate software, it's just that it's on a webserver thats embedded into his plm. or, i suppose he could be circumventing the web interface and using the "direct to plm" tcp port. but thats still only possible with a networked plm (ie. smartlinc).


only other way (that i've ever read about) to interface irule directly with insteon is to use a serial plm connected to a gc-100 or itach, and have irule send it the serial commands via the global cache's rs232's tcp port.


anything that involves a plm connected to a computer will require software in between, even if its just something like tcp2serial.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about network control, but most of the LG TV models accept rs232 serial control from a port on the back making for a nice clean install with no emitter on the front.



Does the power on command work? I've heard some TV's don't power the serial port when in standby.


----------



## johnscousin

Just installed a 46" 7000 Samsung and I was able to hide the emitter on the back side of the bezel. The bezel is clear but you can't see the emitter. Works fine.


jc


----------



## t_heinrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/20927196
> 
> 
> I removed the bezel on my Samsung LCD and buried the emitter underneath the bezel at the receiving eye. It works great and it's completely invisible. I did the same thing with all of my IR components. Clean!!!!



Hi mborner,


that sounds like a clean solution!

How did you do this?

Did you remove the whole frame of your TV?

Would be greeat if you can give some more details!


Cheers Thomas


----------



## Trevorsplace

You are indeed correct I am using a 2412N as my interface. It fires out status messages anytime a change is made or on request.

I guess in theory you are right that it is using intermediate software, but as it all contained inside the Smartlinc 2412N in practical terms there is nothing else requred.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t_heinrich* /forum/post/20929695
> 
> 
> Hi mborner,
> 
> 
> that sounds like a clean solution!
> 
> How did you do this?
> 
> Did you remove the whole frame of your TV?
> 
> Would be greeat if you can give some more details!
> 
> 
> Cheers Thomas



Thomas, yes, I had to remove the entire bezel from the TV. It doesn't require any special tools or anything but be prepared to remove about 20 screws from the back cabinet.


Once the bezel is removed you will clearly see where the IR receiving eye is located. You may have to crack open the emitter and remove the emitter from the shell leaving you with an emitter that looks something like this;
Attachment 222274 

click to enlarge


you'll want to fish the emitter end through a grille opening in the back of the TV cabinet and then route it to the receiving eye underneath the bezel. In my case, I taped the wire at various locations to make it neat, even though it can't be seen. I highly recommend that you test the operation of the emitter before putting your TV back together. It was a lot of work doing all of my components like this but the time and effort was worth it.


----------



## t_heinrich

@mborner: thanks for the details.

Really cool idea!!!


----------



## rukus29

I have not seen this covered recently (I searched) so wasn't sure if the newest update to the iPad app allows the following, can someone answer this for me:


Can just an individual portion of a page be defined to use gestures, ie say the bottom right part of an ipad screen, while having other parts of the screen have other buttons/links/etc?


If not, how do you folks get around really dealing with a completely separate panel and having to navigate away from the "Activity" you're currently seeing on the ipad screen?


Thanks,

Rukus


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Does the power on command work? I've heard some TV's don't power the serial port when in standby.



Yes. LG manual contains all.commands for serial control. I have a 40" lcd and it powers on and off without issue. Also switches inputs, adjusts volume, etc.


----------



## Zellarman

Well that's a BIG positive for LG over Sony, I've always preferred Sony TV's but will have to give LG serious consideration for my next purchase.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. LG manual contains all.commands for serial control. I have a 40" lcd and it powers on and off without issue. Also switches inputs, adjusts volume, etc.



Rs232 codes for LG are already in the builder.


----------



## bentson

Can the LG tv be controlled via a 3.5 mm into the [remote] in? Not enough serial outs & I'd prefer to avoid the IR plug - 4 year old I'm the house.


----------



## Zellarman

Not sure what you're trying to say, if the TV has a 3.5 "remote in" then I can't imagine it being anything other than IR, in which case IR you want to hook up to it, you'll need a plug (can we assume you meant to say emitter)


----------



## jagphys90

Hey everyone. Just another reminder that I have setup a complete forum dedicated to iRule. We have 52 members now. However, the success of the forum will depend on using it and making it your own. I'm open to suggestions on how we can improve the forum and getting it hopping.

www.irulecommunity.com 


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## bentson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20932665
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're trying to say, if the TV has a 3.5 "remote in" then I can't imagine it being anything other than IR, in which case IR you want to hook up to it, you'll need a plug (can we assume you meant to say emitter)



I'm sorry. Pretty much a noob with all this iRule stuff but my wife can't figure out the Harmony remote (







_I know_







) and I was hoping iRule would be easier for her once set-up.










I have used IR repeaters in the past, but only with the stick-on emiters. I have a GC-100-12 on order & was hoping I could use one of the IR out ports on the GC to the [Remote in] on the LG. Hope this clarifies










My goal is to control a LG plasma & TBD projector for display devices; a Sony E9000ES for the TV & Denon 4802 for the theater; with sources switched via a Monoprice 4x2 Matrix (#6415) - HTPC, PS3, DISH & XBOX 360. I'm starting to think I might be in over my head.


----------



## bentson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20933558
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Just another reminder that I have setup a complete forum dedicated to iRule. We have 52 members now. However, the success of the forum will depend on using it and making it your own. I'm open to suggestions on how we can improve the forum and getting it hopping.
> 
> www.irulecommunity.com
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff



I joined the Forum.







Any chance of getting a sub-forum on AVS? It would certainly be the most functional. I've joined many other forum communities in the past but always migrate back here.


----------



## lloydus

I am thinking of getting an Apple TV 2. I searched this thread and think I know the answers to my questions but would be grateful if someone could confirm:


1) Is Apple TV 2 controllable by IP?

I think the answer is not - or not without major hacking.

2) Is there an device in the database or a user imported device that has those IP controls?

3) If the answer is yes to #1 is it http or network gateway and if http then what port?


Thanks much in advance.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20934547
> 
> 
> I am thinking of getting an Apple TV 2. I searched this thread and think I know the answers to my questions but would be grateful if someone could confirm:
> 
> 
> 1) Is Apple TV 2 controllable by IP?
> 
> I think the answer is not - or not without major hacking.
> 
> 2) Is there an device in the database or a user imported device that has those IP controls?
> 
> 3) If the answer is yes to #1 is it http or network gateway and if http then what port?
> 
> 
> Thanks much in advance.



AFAIK it is only IR-controllable.

____

Axel


----------



## JohnLew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/20934759
> 
> 
> AFAIK it is only IR-controllable.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



I would assume that is is capable of being IP controlled (eg the Remote app for iPhone/iPad that controls it) but my guess is that those are private IP commands and no one has replicated that yet.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnLew* /forum/post/20934797
> 
> 
> I would assume that is is capable of being IP controlled (eg the Remote app for iPhone/iPad that controls it) but my guess is that those are private IP commands and no one has replicated that yet.



yep, the infamous 'walled garden"....thanks Apple!

____

Axel


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnLew* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume that is is capable of being IP controlled (eg the Remote app for iPhone/iPad that controls it) but my guess is that those are private IP commands and no one has replicated that yet.



That is sort of true. However, iTunes has to come out and play with the Remote App. The Apple TV 2 acts as an Airplay Client while the iTunes you are connected to is the Airplay server. Unlike the Airplay that is available pn the Marantz SR5006 an 6006 or on some of the Denom AVRs the Apple TV 2 will also support video, in the supported formats, that is associated with iTunes.


My Apple TV 2 HDMI connrction managed to come loose from my SR6006. I was looking for my Apple interface to appear on my TV and to my astonishment it appeared across the LAN on my computer.


There might be some IP control possibilites, but I won't be holding my breath waiting for Apple to reveal them. Hopefully, some one wiil havk them.


It would be nice to be able to include the functionality of the Remote App with in my iRule Control system. in the meantime I use IR to control my Apple TV 2 or drop out of iRule and go to the Remote App.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bentson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Pretty much a noob with all this iRule stuff but my wife can't figure out the Harmony remote (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I was hoping iRule would be easier for her once set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have used IR repeaters in the past, but only with the stick-on emiters. I have a GC-100-12 on order & was hoping I could use one of the IR out ports on the GC to the [Remote in] on the LG. Hope this clarifies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal is to control a LG plasma & TBD projector for display devices; a Sony E9000ES for the TV & Denon 4802 for the theater; with sources switched via a Monoprice 4x2 Matrix (#6415) - HTPC, PS3, DISH & XBOX 360. I'm starting to think I might be in over my head.



Well, to start, set-up can take some time, even longer depending on how creative you want to get, but it's not rocket science, I'm sure you'll be able to swing it.


As far as the TV goes, if it has the 3.5 IR in, then I think you should be able to plug directly in.


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Steve Goff

Here is another Retina iPhone background that I just shared:


----------



## heffneil

Hey guys newbie here. I got most everything working pretty easily and I am just totally amazed by the simplicity and the speed at which the commands work. With everything working I think with the iTach my ipad is faster than my IR remotes!


Anyway now I want to really customize. I have about the artistic capabilities of a 2 year old so my question is a couple about this:


1. Is there not an exit button and a back button? I see a arrow pointing backwards which I used and I am using the X from what I believe is the playstation buttons in the meantime.


2. I see blank buttons how can I place text over them?


3. Is there some public repository for sharing buttons? I see people say here is new "blank" I just shared?


Thanks so much!


Neil


----------



## heffneil

Ok I found the image libraries (I think)! So this really cool!


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## henningdalgaard

I see that the apple tv might not be ip controllable but what about xbmc on apple tv2? I am think about getting the new version with the A5 cpu that should handle full 1080p.

you think that will work or will a ir still be necessary to start up xbmc etc?


----------



## mborner

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Axel* 
yep, the infamous 'walled garden"....thanks Apple!

____

Axel
Yes, the limitation is there and there is no third party IP control of AppleTV 2. However, to Apples credit, the "Remote" app is incredibly amazing. Full two-way control, sort by genre, song, movie, album, actor, artist, etc. It also includes a real-time search feature, full cover/album art, now playing, IMDB link, and much, much, more. It's fast, easy to set up, and the best part, *its free*!


I'm still using it in amazement. Yes, it would be nice if I didn't have to switch apps but Apple has really done a fantastic job, here.


----------



## Spartan94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jagphys90* /forum/post/20933558
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Just another reminder that I have setup a complete forum dedicated to iRule. We have 52 members now. However, the success of the forum will depend on using it and making it your own. I'm open to suggestions on how we can improve the forum and getting it hopping.
> 
> www.irulecommunity.com
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff



Very cool -- just registered and introduced myself


----------



## cheezit73

Spartan94


I saw that your using rs232 for your 6500ub. I just wanted to make sure that you saw my very complete rs232 code and feedback set that I shared under user devices in the builder. It has way more commands than the irule provided set including discreet memory selection.


----------



## dvmiller

Is anyone using the EZUIRT to control X10 devices with iRule? If so, are the extended codes in the irule builder already?


I've purchased an itach IP2IR gateway but, haven't bought the iRule yet. I would probably just have bought an IR543 but, since they're discontinued and can be as much as the EZUIRT, I'd rather go with that as it sounds like it can access all X10 house codes.


Am I on the right track with this? Thanks,


Dale


----------



## Spartan94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/20938974
> 
> 
> Spartan94
> 
> 
> I saw that your using rs232 for your 6500ub. I just wanted to make sure that you saw my very complete rs232 code and feedback set that I shared under user devices in the builder. It has way more commands than the irule provided set including discreet memory selection.



Thanks for the headsup! I'm still using the old one as I am currently working on AVR feedback right now.


----------



## Gorr

Hi,


I now have all my devices controlled via ip/rs232 or ir except for the xbox 360. I have tried several code set but only got the power button to work basically. So I know that the WF2IR unit works.


Any hints on what codeset I should use? Hate to start programming each button but that seems to be the next step.


One more thing I have feedback working on my Lutron grafikeye QS IP unit but I can't figure the marantz Sr 6003 out. Any hints?


Thanks in advance


----------



## bartendjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20784860
> 
> 
> I think this is a great idea. I have a similar device that will take RS232 and convert to CEC coming this week for testing. I will report back after I get a chance to play with it. I think this could be a nice solution for many people as an additional Gateway option.
> 
> 
> The item you linked to is over $350, I am looking for a solution that will be closer in price to our other Gateway options.



Did you ever test out this device? Would this be an option for use with iRule?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gorr* /forum/post/20942713
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I now have all my devices controlled via ip/rs232 or ir except for the xbox 360. I have tried several code set but only got the power button to work basically. So I know that the WF2IR unit works.
> 
> 
> Any hints on what codeset I should use? Hate to start programming each button but that seems to be the next step.
> 
> 
> One more thing I have feedback working on my Lutron grafikeye QS IP unit but I can't figure the marantz Sr 6003 out. Any hints?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




You can use a device called Xbox 360 - Tested with Slim.



Alex


----------



## heffneil

Has anyone used a phono jack extender with the global cache itach? I need to put an emitter with a 50 foot extension cable. I don't know if the signal will transfer this far. Thanks!


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/20946678
> 
> 
> Has anyone used a phono jack extender with the global cache itach? I need to put an emitter with a 50 foot extension cable. I don't know if the signal will transfer this far. Thanks!



I'm doing further than that with no problem. I'm using an emitter which shows a visible light, but if I were to run into problems, I could use a blind emitter which uses less power.


----------



## Gorr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20944864
> 
> 
> You can use a device called Xbox 360 - Tested with Slim.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks for your input. I thought that I have tested that device before. But I double checked with power toggle,curser up,down,left and right and they do not work. I can see that the IR flashes in front of the IR input on the xbox.


Any other idea? Xbox 360 elite 120gb HDD the grey one.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone used a phono jack extender with the global cache itach? I need to put an emitter with a 50 foot extension cable. I don't know if the signal will transfer this far. Thanks!



You should be fine doing this


----------



## heffneil

Cool thanks! I was reading this thread and I recently saw something about using two gateways. Is this possible? I ask because I have a friend I was bragging about irule to and he has a tough situation where he needs to control his tv's and his boxes but they are in different parts of the house. He currently uses the RF option on his harmony which he calls disharmony because he hates it so much.


Thanks!


----------



## petew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/20947861
> 
> 
> .....about using two gateways. Is this possible?



Multiple gateways are not a problem.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/20947861
> 
> 
> Cool thanks! I was reading this thread and I recently saw something about using two gateways. Is this possible? I ask because I have a friend I was bragging about irule to and he has a tough situation where he needs to control his tv's and his boxes but they are in different parts of the house. He currently uses the RF option on his harmony which he calls disharmony because he hates it so much.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You can have as many gateways as you need. I personally have 6 global cache gateways, 3 network gateways, and 6 HTTP gateways setup.



Alex


----------



## keithkeith

Hey everyone. I am looking for someone that would be willing to setup my irule for me and I am willing to pay. I have started it but I have very little time due to work, and lack of understanding to set everything up fast and know how to set everything up correctly. I have a small system right now and I am sure I will add to it down the road but would love to pay a AVS member to get my system up to date.


Thanks everyone. Hopefully someone can help me out. Feel like my iPad 2 is a waste since irule is the main reason I bought it. Thanks all vas members !


----------



## heffneil

I guess the question is can you use multiple gateways with the same pages? I mean I haven't setup like multiple rooms on my ipad - yet but can you have a connection open to multiple gateways at the same time then? Thanks!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/20951379
> 
> 
> I guess the question is can you use multiple gateways with the same pages? I mean I haven't setup like multiple rooms on my ipad - yet but can you have a connection open to multiple gateways at the same time then? Thanks!



Yes you can.



Alex


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I have a couple of foscam IP cameras. I have been able to embed the video in irule which is awesome using this embedded URL:

http://192.168.1.XXX:XXXX/videostrea...X&resolution=8 


I have found commands for activating the PTZ feature, but have not been able to implement them successfully in irule. Can one of the experts here lend a hand? Should this be a network or http gateway? Should the IP address/port be included in each command?


PTZ:

" http://***.***.***.***:****/decoder_control.cgi?command=6&onestep=5 "


The command codes are:-

0 = UP

2 = DOWN

4 = LEFT

6 = RIGHT



I thought I had tried every combo and none worked. First tried network with the command as listed above, then HTTP. Then tried again with the command parsed to /decoder... for both network and HTTP. Sending the command exactly as listed above via chrome browser results in camera movement and returns feedback of OK in browser.


Any ideas?


Thanks!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a couple of foscam IP cameras. I have been able to embed the video in irule which is awesome using this embedded URL:
> 
> http://192.168.1.XXX:XXXX/videostrea...X&resolution=8
> 
> 
> I have found commands for activating the PTZ feature, but have not been able to implement them successfully in irule. Can one of the experts here lend a hand? Should this be a network or http gateway? Should the IP address/port be included in each command?
> 
> 
> PTZ:
> 
> " http://***.***.***.***:****/decoder_control.cgi?command=6&onestep=5 "
> 
> 
> The command codes are:-
> 
> 0 = UP
> 
> 2 = DOWN
> 
> 4 = LEFT
> 
> 6 = RIGHT
> 
> 
> I thought I had tried every combo and none worked. First tried network with the command as listed above, then HTTP. Then tried again with the command parsed to /decoder... for both network and HTTP. Sending the command exactly as listed above via chrome browser results in camera movement and returns feedback of OK in browser.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Have you tried setting up an HTTP gateway with the port number and sending "decoder_control.cgi?command=6&onestep=5" without the quotes?


Alex


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20954872
> 
> 
> Have you tried setting up an HTTP gateway with the port number and sending "decoder_control.cgi?command=6&onestep=5" without the quotes?
> 
> 
> Alex



Yes, just tried again. I have the codes loaded as network codes. Entered the commands as quoted above. Created an HTTP gateway with the xxx.xx.x.xxxx:xxxx syntax. Added the camera as a device for the gateway, synched and still nothing.


----------



## GarthSA

Hi

First post in this thread. I have been playing around with iRule for a while and have most of my devices set up using an iTach. I currently use a harmony 1000 and remote extender and would like to be able to use iRule and the Harmony until I comfortable that I have all the bases covered with iRule and can then train my family. Most of my components are in a closed rack and hence I don't have line of site. I also don't want multiple emitters on my components. Would one of the multiple zone xantech connecting blocks work for this. I was looking at the 4 zone 10 emitter model. How would I connect the ITach and Harmony RF extender into this? It appears to have a 3 wire input for each zone and all the jacks on the iTach and harmony are mono? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## bwade913

Quote:

Originally Posted by *heffneil* 
I guess the question is can you use multiple gateways with the same pages? I mean I haven't setup like multiple rooms on my ipad - yet but can you have a connection open to multiple gateways at the same time then? Thanks!
One issue that should be mentioned about this is that when you enter a page, iRule will try to connect to each gateway used by that page. If a gateway isn't responding iRule will hang for a fairly long time (~15 sec?) until it times out and continues with partial connectivity. Not a problem if the gateway connections are reliable, but the more gateways there are on one page the more likely this is to happen.


I see this a lot myself, mainly because I have some gateways that only accept one connection at a time and we have multiple iPad/iPhone/iTouch controllers around the house. My biggest problems are with the Denon Amp and with MCE Controller. I'm going to move the Denon away from IP control to an Itach with RS232 control since the iTach supports multiple connections.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a couple of foscam IP cameras. I have been able to embed the video in irule which is awesome using this embedded URL:
> 
> http://192.168.1.XXX:XXXX/videostrea...X&resolution=8
> 
> 
> I have found commands for activating the PTZ feature, but have not been able to implement them successfully in irule. Can one of the experts here lend a hand? Should this be a network or http gateway? Should the IP address/port be included in each command?
> 
> 
> PTZ:
> 
> " http://***.***.***.***:****/decoder_control.cgi?command=6&onestep=5 "
> 
> 
> The command codes are:-
> 
> 0 = UP
> 
> 2 = DOWN
> 
> 4 = LEFT
> 
> 6 = RIGHT
> 
> 
> I thought I had tried every combo and none worked. First tried network with the command as listed above, then HTTP. Then tried again with the command parsed to /decoder... for both network and HTTP. Sending the command exactly as listed above via chrome browser results in camera movement and returns feedback of OK in browser.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The address and port should only need to be entered once when you set-up the HTTP gateway. The address may need to be entered as username







[email protected]







ort


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GarthSA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> First post in this thread. I have been playing around with iRule for a while and have most of my devices set up using an iTach. I currently use a harmony 1000 and remote extender and would like to be able to use iRule and the Harmony until I comfortable that I have all the bases covered with iRule and can then train my family. Most of my components are in a closed rack and hence I don't have line of site. I also don't want multiple emitters on my components. Would one of the multiple zone xantech connecting blocks work for this. I was looking at the 4 zone 10 emitter model. How would I connect the ITach and Harmony RF extender into this? It appears to have a 3 wire input for each zone and all the jacks on the iTach and harmony are mono? Thanks in advance for any input.



Well I don't think you'll need a multiple zone connecting block, you should be able to connect the output of both your harmony and iTach to one input on whatever you do end up using, though you should be using the special Xantech adapter between the iTach and connecting block, I think it's called the CGX-100 or something close to that


----------



## lloydus

Does anyone know if you could use something like wireshark to capture the commands that come from my iPhone when it is controlling my apple tv 2


----------



## lloydus

My apple tv 2 is much slower in responding to commands from irule using the apple tv media manager device in the irule database than it is from the remote control that came with my apple tv 2. Anyone have any suggestions as to why this might be the case?


EDIT. PELASE IGNORE THIS QUESTION. IT IS SLOWER BUT ONLY MARGINALLY SO.


----------



## lloydus

I have a few more questions about the apple tv media manager device in the irule database if someone can help:


1) Exactly what is the point of having different commands for PLAY, PAUSE, STOP and CURSOR ENTER. As far as I can tell they all do the same thing

2) Same question for the CURSOR DOWN and the PLUS command - they do the same thing

3) Same question for the CURSOR UP and MINUS command - they do the same thing

4) With the original apple tv 2 remote control when you press and hold the "RIGHT" command the cursor will move very very fast to the right. Anyone know how to replicate this in with a command(s) with the irule database apple tv media manager device? I have tried allowing the CURSOR RIGHT command to repeat and it does repeat but nowhere near as fast as the original apple tv remove control.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20956168
> 
> 
> The address and port should only need to be entered once when you set-up the HTTP gateway. The address may need to be entered as username
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ort



I tried this in the syntax above and also tried adding the IP/username/password combination in a similar manner as seen in the URL I use to embed the video. Neither worked.


Any other thoughts?


----------



## mantrius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20956736
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you could use something like wireshark to capture the commands that come from my iPhone when it is controlling my apple tv 2



Yes you can so long as you have the infrastructure in place to let you mirror traffic going to your gateway.


----------



## mantrius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20944864
> 
> 
> You can use a device called Xbox 360 - Tested with Slim.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex




Actually that one doesn't work for me either. What I've found in my testing so far is that you have to use another remote control on the Xbox 360 before the commands from that database device are recognized from iRule. I've tested that pretty extensively at this point and ended up submitting a backup of my panels to support since they couldn't find a solution to the problem.


*edit* looks like the hex codes work but the database codes do not.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantrius* /forum/post/20958787
> 
> 
> Actually that one doesn't work for me either. What I've found in my testing so far is that you have to use another remote control on the Xbox 360 before the commands from that database device are recognized from iRule. I've tested that pretty extensively at this point and ended up submitting a backup of my panels to support since they couldn't find a solution to the problem.
> 
> 
> *edit* looks like the hex codes work but the database codes do not.



I know that the setting in the Xbox itself needs to be enabled to take commands from both remotes.



Alex


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/20956168
> 
> 
> The address and port should only need to be entered once when you set-up the HTTP gateway. The address may need to be entered as username
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ort



Well, I got this working. Not sure where my error was before though. The username







[email protected]







ort syntax worked and there was a foscam device in the builder that I imported the commands for and those worked. I modded the up, down, left and right commands to add the part that stops the pan or tilt, looked exactly like what I created myself. So, again, not sure what changed, but it is working.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## thebland

I can't get either feedback to show on my iphone (mode or volume):


Here's a couple screen shots (Volume and Mode - stereo).


Any suggestions??


On my iphone, I see the buttons but all is blank on the bottom half of my screen... (green light is there so I know I'm communicating and can control Volume,etc).


When I check the iPhone, under ADA, it says 'no feedbacks attached' - do you ENABLE feedbacks somewhere??



For mode, I added the one textual code and dragged it in and added 4 values under it (Stereo, PL IIx, etc). But nothing.


For volume, I cimply dragged in the numeric but don't see anything.


I need a clue here! Thanks!


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20961949
> 
> 
> When I check the iPhone, under ADA, it says 'no feedbacks attached' - do you ENABLE feedbacks somewhere??



In Builder, go to your list of feedbacks and select one. Now look at the feedback properties at the bottom left of the screen, specifically where it says "device". If you see "no device attached" then you have to select the device you want to use with this feedback. Save and resync, and it should be working.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20962016
> 
> 
> In Builder, go to your list of feedbacks and select one. Now look at the feedback properties at the bottom left of the screen, specifically where it says "device". If you see "no device attached" then you have to select the device you want to use with this feedback. Save and resync, and it should be working.




Thanks


Partial Success


Still no Volume. I changed it in properties to enable feedback for 'ADA'. I am using ALL the dB. Should there be a space somewhere??


I dragged over 'Textual' which included all the textual 1,2,3 subsets and I do see Feedback for my SOURCE. Added Surround modes under values but cannot see them.


This is really making me crazy... seems so easy!


I posted three screen shots.


the first is VOLUME,

the second shows the value under numeric,

the third is for textuals (Stereo). Trying to get surround modes.


Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## thebland

Do I need to fill out anything here in ADA feedback properties??


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/20963608
> 
> 
> Do I need to fill out anything here in ADA feedback properties??



Can we stick to one thread?










I can't tell what you need to enter without knowing how the device sends feedback. Do you have the docs?


----------



## raZorTT

Hi,


Sorry if this has been covered before, I searched but couldn't find anything.


I was wondering if it possible to use the GC-100-12, iRule and a magnetic reed switch to detect when the door to my HT is opened and turn on my lutron GE QS that is currently wired to my gc100?


Cheers,

Simon


----------



## thebland

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* 
Can we stick to one thread?










I can't tell what you need to enter without knowing how the device sends feedback. Do you have the docs?
Figured it out. Volume and mode working. Mode required feedbacks in TEXTUAL(3). For some reason TEXTUAL(2) wouldn't do it??? Any idea as to why?


Also,


ALSO


----------



## heffneil

I want to copy a page from a panel to an existing page. Is there someway to do this? In other words I understand I can copy a page to an existing panel and rename that but that doesn't work for me. Any ideas or am I missing something?


----------



## heffneil

I found a really good DirecTV image in the library by JClam but I need to cut off the top of it. Is there some way to download it and modify it? I know I can upload a new image? Also if you are JClam and can help me pm me











Thanks!


Neil


----------



## auger66

I'm going to get started with iRule and the new Touch next month. Ninety percent of what I will be using it for is Win7-64 Media Center. Within Media Center, I use TMT5 and MyMovies. The other ten percent will be controlling an ISY-99. It all works seamlessly now with just a Harmony remote. I did have to modify my IRTrans apps.cfg file for TMT5.


Before I start down the wrong road, any recommendations between EventGhost and MCE Controller?


Thanks.


----------



## Steely

What are the options for controlling iRule remotely? For example, the babysitter watching the kids while I'm at work and they can't get things switched on correctly. I would like to be able to access iRule from my iPad to control things at home. VPN server? or port forwarding? What port does iRule use?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steely* /forum/post/20969282
> 
> 
> What are the options for controlling iRule remotely? For example, the babysitter watching the kids while I'm at work and they can't get things switched on correctly. I would like to be able to access iRule from my iPad to control things at home. VPN server? or port forwarding? What port does iRule use?



Are you talking about actual remote control of the iOS device that is in your house with your iOS device? Or do you mean to open iRule app on your device and remotely turn on the equipment?


If latter, then it depends on whether you have multiple Global Cache devices installed. iTach IR device and Contact Closure are on port 4998 while RS232 #1 is 4999 and RS232 #2 is 5000. If you have multiple IR itach devices, then you cannot do port port forwarding because all of them will be on the same port number so your router will get confused. Then the only viable option becomes VPN. Apple only works with a limited number of VPNs. I think it was tested on DD-WRT VPN and it worked.



Alex


----------



## Steely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20970445
> 
> 
> Are you talking about actual remote control of the iOS device that is in your house with your iOS device? Or do you mean to open iRule app on your device and remotely turn on the equipment?
> 
> 
> If latter, then it depends on whether you have multiple Global Cache devices installed. iTach IR device and Contact Closure are on port 4998 while RS232 #1 is 4999 and RS232 #2 is 5000. If you have multiple IR itach devices, then you cannot do port port forwarding because all of them will be on the same port number so your router will get confused. Then the only viable option becomes VPN. Apple only works with a limited number of VPNs. I think it was tested on DD-WRT VPN and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I am talking the latter. I would have my iPad with me. I am currently using a single iTach IP-IR device. I do have multiple gateways setup: iTach IR, and Network ROKU. I'm guessing I would have to change how those gateways are setup on the Gateways tab by changing the IPv4 Address to the public IP of my cable modem? Then my firewall rule would relay the commands to my iTach?


Might have to investigate the DD-WRT VPN option. I am using an old Linksys WRT54G with Sveasoft.


Thanks.


----------



## Spartan94

I can confirm that the dd-wrt firmware works (and therefore iRule as well) over VPN on my iPhone 3G.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steely* /forum/post/20970626
> 
> 
> I am talking the latter. I would have my iPad with me. I am currently using a single iTach IP-IR device. I do have multiple gateways setup: iTach IR, and Network ROKU. I'm guessing I would have to change how those gateways are setup on the Gateways tab by changing the IPv4 Address to the public IP of my cable modem? Then my firewall rule would relay the commands to my iTach?
> 
> 
> Might have to investigate the DD-WRT VPN option. I am using an old Linksys WRT54G with Sveasoft.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, you will have to setup your ROKU IP address and port and your IP2IR iTach IP address and port 4998 for port forwarding and set the external IP as the gateways IP. This of course should work if you have a static external IP. If you don't you can use DYNDNS.ORG for dynamic IP address.



Alex


----------



## Steely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20970690
> 
> 
> Yes, you will have to setup your ROKU IP address and port and your IP2IR iTach IP address and port 4998 for port forwarding and set the external IP as the gateways IP. This of course should work if you have a static external IP. If you don't you can use DYNDNS.ORG for dynamic IP address.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I have used Dyndns.org in the past. I think the VPN option sounds a little more future proof so might pursue that option. Thanks for the input.


----------



## USAMarkD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/20966377
> 
> 
> I found a really good DirecTV image in the library by JClam but I need to cut off the top of it. Is there some way to download it and modify it? I know I can upload a new image? Also if you are JClam and can help me pm me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



Hi Neil,

If you are running Windows, you can just open the image in the Image Library and drag it to a folder in Windows Explorer. Once you have it downloaded, you can edit the image in your image editor of choice. I used Gimp to edit this particular image. I have shared a few under Mark's Library.


If you need further help, let me know.


Mark D.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/20882829
> 
> 
> I'm about to convert my Denon IP control over to RS-232 using an iTach IP2SL in older to solve the multi-user issue. The device codes I'm using for the IP connection are named "Denon RS232/TCP AV Receiver" which suggests that the codes I'm already using will work with the serial connection and all I have to do is set up the gateway to point to the iTach. Do I have this right?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bret



Answering my own question, I got this working but being a dumbass I had a few pitfalls:


1. The IP2SL by default doesn't allow multiple connections. On the setup page you need to set "Multiple Ports" to "Enabled". Duh.


2. You need to move the feedback from IP over to RS232 as well or you will still get a hang at "Connecting to Gateways". After it times out control will work but feedback will be quirky. Duh again.


The IP2SL to Denon connection takes a straight cable, not a null modem also known as crossover cable. The IP2SL should be set to 9600 baud, no flow control, no parity, 8 data bits, 1 stop bit.


Since I was already using the "Denon RS232/TCP AV Receiver" for IP control, I downloaded a 2nd copy for use with the RS232 connection and assigned it to the IP2SL.


Bret


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steely* /forum/post/20970726
> 
> 
> I have used Dyndns.org in the past. I think the VPN option sounds a little more future proof so might pursue that option. Thanks for the input.



Steely, I think the better option for you would be to create a UI that's fool proof, one that any 6 year old could figure out. For example, when I finished my UI, I handed it over to my Wife and if she had to ask me one single question about how to operate anything in our system, I knew it wasn't simple enough. Keep in mind that no matter how complex your system may be, A UI can be created to make it all a breeze to use.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Steely, I think the better option for you would be to create a UI that's fool proof, one that any 6 year old could figure out. For example, when I finished my UI, I handed it over to my Wife and if she had to ask me one single question about how to operate anything in our system, I knew it wasn't simple enough. Keep in mind that no matter how complex your system may be, A UI can be created to make it all a breeze to use.



I agree with you mborner but if your equipment does not have discrete commands for power, input selection and volume control it is a lot harder. A lot harder.


----------



## fight4yu

logitech is going to release harmony link for $99 on ipad... same IP to IR blaster.. not sure about the interface. Anyway, just FYI.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Is anyone else having trouble with the "Panels" and "Back" buttons at the top of the screen on a first generation ipod touch?


They are not visible (and haven't been for some time, I can't remember what update clobbered it).


The same build on my 3rd generation touch does not have the same issue.


Also, related to the same issue, I have a panel that contains video feeds from 2 IP cameras. It takes up the whole screen, leaving no way on the 1st gen ipod to navigate away without leaving irule entirely. Is there any way to make an embedded url also function as a link?


----------



## bentson

Is there a way to disable the searching for gateway delay when troubleshooting links & page transitions? I could just delete the GC-100 device but it would be nice not to have to reconfigure.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20979165
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with the "Panels" and "Back" buttons at the top of the screen on a first generation ipod touch?
> 
> 
> They are not visible (and haven't been for some time, I can't remember what update clobbered it).
> 
> 
> The same build on my 3rd generation touch does not have the same issue.
> 
> 
> Also, related to the same issue, I have a panel that contains video feeds from 2 IP cameras. It takes up the whole screen, leaving no way on the 1st gen ipod to navigate away without leaving irule entirely. Is there any way to make an embedded url also function as a link?



What version of Irule do you have? That bug (panels/back) was fixed in 2.0 and was broken in V1.72.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I found a really good DirecTV image in the library by JClam but I need to cut off the top of it. Is there some way to download it and modify it? I know I can upload a new image? Also if you are JClam and can help me pm me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Neil



Hi Neil, there are a bunch of ways, it all depends on your editing expertise anf software, everthing from paint to photoshop. Whatcha got? I'll walk you thru it.


----------



## fight4yu

have a few question on the gateway:


1) For itach, there is a power-over-ethernet version. What is this? (the gateway still need its own power-supply, right?)


2) I have 6 devices.. but I should be able to use only 3 dual-IR emitters on the itach with irule. Correct? The website mentioned it comes with 3 IR emitters, do you guys know if those are dual or just single one?


3) I have a DUO VP that I probably can use RS232 to control. Now, I sometimes will also use the RS232 for calibration with CALMAN. If I get one of those RS232 splitter, will it work?


4) Comparing itach IP2IR-P and GC-100-6. Aside from the RS232 available in GC-100-6, is there any other difference? Which one is "better"?


5) Does GC-100-6 comes with some IR emitters, or do I need to buy it myself?


Thanks a lot!


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20981383
> 
> 
> Hi Neil, there are a bunch of ways, it all depends on your editing expertise anf software, everthing from paint to photoshop. Whatcha got? I'll walk you thru it.



I modified your image! I'm by no means a images guy. I just cut the top off so I didn't have the DVR options. I didn't need them and saved a lot of room. Thanks!


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> have a few question on the gateway:
> 
> 
> 1) For itach, there is a power-over-ethernet version. What is this? (the gateway still need its own power-supply, right?)



POE allows you to supply the power through the network cable, yes it still needs a power supply but you'll be able to locate the iTach unit somewhere that there's not a power outlet



> Quote:
> 2) I have 6 devices.. but I should be able to use only 3 dual-IR emitters on the itach with irule. Correct? The website mentioned it comes with 3 IR emitters, do you guys know if those are dual or just single one?



Yes, and I don't know



> Quote:
> 3) I have a DUO VP that I probably can use RS232 to control. Now, I sometimes will also use the RS232 for calibration with CALMAN. If I get one of those RS232 splitter, will it work?



Splitting RS232 is not a good bet, you might want to consider using a portserver



> Quote:
> 4) Comparing itach IP2IR-P and GC-100-6. Aside from the RS232 available in GC-100-6, is there any other difference? Which one is "better"?



I prefer the iTach units because they allow multiple connections (use of up to 8 iOS devices) at the same time, may not matter to you if you're a single user and/or it's for a single room system



> Quote:
> 5) Does GC-100-6 comes with some IR emitters, or do I need to buy it myself?



I don't know


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/20982443
> 
> 
> I modified your image! I'm by no means a images guy. I just cut the top off so I didn't have the DVR options. I didn't need them and saved a lot of room. Thanks!



Cool, enjoy.


----------



## rukus29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu* /forum/post/20981843
> 
> 
> 
> 2) I have 6 devices.. but I should be able to use only 3 dual-IR emitters on the itach with irule. Correct? The website mentioned it comes with 3 IR emitters, do you guys know if those are dual or just single one?



should come with three single emitters.


----------



## pinky514




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rukus29* /forum/post/20982575
> 
> 
> should come with three single emitters.



I got mine from smarthome.com and it came with 2x IR buds (single "stick on" emitters) and 1x IR blaster (should be used in the 3rd port for maximum power/range).


Cheers,

Pinky


----------



## heffneil

I was wondering what gateways you guys are using with rs232? Can that gateway work with multiple devices?


Also I am thinking about getting a new receiver and was wondering if someone had any luck controlling their receiver via the network with irule and which model it was?


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/20981226
> 
> 
> What version of Irule do you have? That bug (panels/back) was fixed in 2.0 and was broken in V1.72.



I can't believe I hadn't updated my 1st gen to v2.0. I had updated my 3rd gen.


Thanks, this fixed the issue. I feel dum.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/20983907
> 
> 
> I was wondering what gateways you guys are using with rs232? Can that gateway work with multiple devices?
> 
> 
> Also I am thinking about getting a new receiver and was wondering if someone had any luck controlling their receiver via the network with irule and which model it was?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



Controlling a Pioneer Elite SC-57 over IP, works great.


----------



## jayman13

Anyway to stay connected to gateways? Just hate having to connect everytime I open the app. The delay isn't that bad it's just that they have to connect each time...


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/20983907
> 
> 
> I was wondering what gateways you guys are using with rs232? Can that gateway work with multiple devices?
> 
> 
> Also I am thinking about getting a new receiver and was wondering if someone had any luck controlling their receiver via the network with irule and which model it was?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



I am using a digi portserver I got off of ebay (Used) that has multiple ports. Each port can be used with one device. You REALLY don't want to split an RS-232 cable. This can introduce all sorts of spurious data that a device may or may not interpret as data and do strange things (Like send a command to your AVR to change inputs and the TV decides it looks like a command to change channels)


The Pioneer 1021 is awesome and can be had fairly inexpensively.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20983937
> 
> 
> Controlling a Pioneer Elite SC-57 over IP, works great.



Hi Jim,


Does SC-57 support multiple simultaneous connections over IP or is it still just 1? Integra XX.3 series supports up to 5 now.



Alex


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20984598
> 
> 
> Hi Jim,
> 
> 
> Does SC-57 support multiple simultaneous connections over IP or is it still just 1? Integra XX.3 series supports up to 5 now.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex. I haven't tested it yet, but the manual says there are 5 ports for signals to be received: One port uses 8102 for communicating with the iPad app iControlAV2. I'm using port 23. It looks like when you connect via wireless LAN you can't use port 3. So if you are hard wired to your LAN I think you can have 5 connections. If you want to use the iPad app, then you have 4 others to choose from.


I'll do some testing and let you know. It doesn't say if they can be used simultaneously.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

While you're testing, can you check if feedback is sent to all ports. With multiple simultaneous connections I think you would want that, so all handsets get informed of changes.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20984429
> 
> 
> I am using a digi portserver I got off of ebay (Used) that has multiple ports. Each port can be used with one device. You REALLY don't want to split an RS-232 cable. This can introduce all sorts of spurious data that a device may or may not interpret as data and do strange things (Like send a command to your AVR to change inputs and the TV decides it looks like a command to change channels)
> 
> 
> The Pioneer 1021 is awesome and can be had fairly inexpensively.



I have 2 questions:


1) The digiportsever is basically another gateway (that could replace the GC-100) that only have RS232. With the ethernet port connected to my router, irule can then see it and control it? Is this correct?


2) In my situation, I have a DUO that have a single RS232 input.

I want 2 devices (one is the gateway, and the other is my PC with CALMAN running calibration) to control it. Of course, I won't be controlling them at the same time...

I could not figure how a digi portserver can help me in this case.. I think I will need a RS232 splitter on my DUO.. with one feeding to the gateway, and the other one I need to connect it to my laptop (when I am doing calibration.. when not, it will be just left unconnected). Or, is there another way to hook this up?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20985396
> 
> 
> While you're testing, can you check if feedback is sent to all ports. With multiple simultaneous connections I think you would want that, so all handsets get informed of changes.



I would but I'm haven't done any 2-way programming in my system. I see it as a "nice to have" not a "must have" for my applications. Once I've re-programmed my entire layout for all my new equipment, I'll circle back to the 2way question.


Or if you want to create a simple 2way test page and send it to me with a detailed setup explanation, I could definitely do that too.


----------



## fight4yu




Zellarman said:


> POE allows you to supply the power through the network cable, yes it still needs a power supply but you'll be able to locate the iTach unit somewhere that there's not a power outlet
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am still not quite understand what that means. If I can supply power over ethernet, why do I still need a power supply? From Wiki, it seems like PoE can supply like 15W of power through the ethernet cable alone... so I am just curious on why I still need that power cable....
> 
> Another question I have then is, do my router also need to support PoE for this to work?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu* /forum/post/20985665
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am still not quite understand what that means. If I can supply power over ethernet, why do I still need a power supply? From Wiki, it seems like PoE can supply like 15W of power through the ethernet cable alone... so I am just curious on why I still need that power cable....
> 
> Another question I have then is, do my router also need to support PoE for this to work?



The ethernet cable itself carries power, but only if the device at the other end of the cable also supports PoE and supplies the power. That could be a PoE router or switch, or a separate PoE adapter like this one.


If you have to use a separate adapter, then it's only worth it if for some reason you have no easy way to get power to your gateway. But that's unlikely in a home theatre setting since you have to provide power to all the other components anyway. So I doubt you need the PoE version of the iTach.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20985779
> 
> 
> The ethernet cable itself carries power, but only if the device at the other end of the cable also supports PoE and supplies the power. That could be a PoE router or switch, or a separate PoE adapter like this one.
> 
> 
> If you have to use a separate adapter, then it's only worth it if for some reason you have no easy way to get power to your gateway. But that's unlikely in a home theatre setting since you have to provide power to all the other components anyway. So I doubt you need the PoE version of the iTach.



Thanks! Yeah.. I do have the power, but I just hate those power transformer that I assume itach will be having


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20984429
> 
> 
> I am using a digi portserver I got off of ebay (Used) that has multiple ports. Each port can be used with one device. You REALLY don't want to split an RS-232 cable. This can introduce all sorts of spurious data that a device may or may not interpret as data and do strange things (Like send a command to your AVR to change inputs and the TV decides it looks like a command to change channels)
> 
> 
> The Pioneer 1021 is awesome and can be had fairly inexpensively.



Any particular models of the digiports? Where do you get console cables from? Probably just use network cables with rj45 to serial adapters?


That pioneer seems more my speed than the elite one posted above










Thanks for the info!


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/20986987
> 
> 
> Any particular models of the digiports? Where do you get console cables from? Probably just use network cables with rj45 to serial adapters?
> 
> 
> That pioneer seems more my speed than the elite one posted above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!




I and I think a lot of others have purchased the TS-16 model off of ebay for around $50.00.


They have 16 RJ45 ports and you simply use a network cable with either a DB9 adapter such as these http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 or wire your own.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Does anyone here know of a blu-ray player/content streamer that will play 1080p .mkv files with lossless audio that is network controllable?


I know the Oppo 93 is, and have considered it, but this is a secondary player for my living room where I only have stereo speakers and a smallish TV so going reference level and cost is overkill.


I was hoping for network control to keep the install clean. I have a itach ip2sl device there and network cable for controlling my LG tv via rs232. I would rather not shell out another $100 for itach unit (though I suppose I could run another cat5 cable and extend connection from my gc-100-12 in the theater, but simultaneous connection becomes an issue then...).


Anyone know if any of the sub $200 players can be controlled via irule http gateway?


----------



## matrixGeek

I apologize for switching topic here. I'm currently working on dedicated HT and need some advice on connectivity. I have following components that will be controlled:


Onkyo TX-NR809

Oppo BDP93

Grafik Eye QS

Panasonic AE7000 projector

Direct TV HD receiver


Remote control Gateway for iRule:

GC-100-12

*Question:* GC-100-12 has (2) RS-232 ports and (6) IR ports with (2) relay ports. Which two equipment should I connect to RS232 ports and which one should I connect to IR ports. I would like to have bi-directional communications between gateway & all of the components except Panasonic AE projector.


Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrixGeek* /forum/post/20989636
> 
> 
> I apologize for switching topic here. I'm currently working on dedicated HT and need some advice on connectivity. I have following components that will be controlled:
> 
> 
> Onkyo TX-NR809
> 
> Oppo BDP93
> 
> Grafik Eye QS
> 
> Panasonic AE7000 projector
> 
> Direct TV HD receiver
> 
> 
> Remote control Gateway for iRule:
> 
> GC-100-12
> 
> *Question:* GC-100-12 has (2) RS-232 ports and (6) IR ports with (2) relay ports. Which two equipment should I connect to RS232 ports and which one should I connect to IR ports. I would like to have bi-directional communications between gateway & all of the components except Panasonic AE projector.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your advice.



I would think that you should control the DTV box via http gateway freeing up one of the RS232 ports. I think the OPPO can be controlled by network as well. Not sure if your TX-NR809 can be controlled by HTTP through irule or just via proprietary app. If so, then you should be able to control the other 2 with rs232 so feedback is possible. Feedback is not possible with IR control.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

The Oppo can't be controlled via network, it will need RS-232 to make use of feedback (elapsed time, audio type etc.).


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu* /forum/post/20985632
> 
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> 
> 1) The digiportsever is basically another gateway (that could replace the GC-100) that only have RS232. With the ethernet port connected to my router, irule can then see it and control it? Is this correct?
> 
> 
> 2) In my situation, I have a DUO that have a single RS232 input.
> 
> I want 2 devices (one is the gateway, and the other is my PC with CALMAN running calibration) to control it. Of course, I won't be controlling them at the same time...
> 
> I could not figure how a digi portserver can help me in this case.. I think I will need a RS232 splitter on my DUO.. with one feeding to the gateway, and the other one I need to connect it to my laptop (when I am doing calibration.. when not, it will be just left unconnected). Or, is there another way to hook this up?



1) yes. Make sure you get one that either has an internal power supply or includes the power brick. The external bricks are quite expensive (They supply three different voltages). I made that mistake and had to design and build my own.


2) Use a manual switch. These can be had cheap from http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 or http://www.cablemax.com/150545.html


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/20986987
> 
> 
> Any particular models of the digiports? Where do you get console cables from? Probably just use network cables with rj45 to serial adapters?
> 
> 
> That pioneer seems more my speed than the elite one posted above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!



Any model that you'd like should work for you. See my comment above about power. Get one with as many ports as you would ever need (Then add a few just in case). I got one with 8 ports even though I only use two. Sometimes the 16 port models are the cheapest so go for one of those. Around $50 is the price you are looking for.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/20989262
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know of a blu-ray player/content streamer that will play 1080p .mkv files with lossless audio that is network controllable?
> 
> 
> I know the Oppo 93 is, and have considered it, but this is a secondary player for my living room where I only have stereo speakers and a smallish TV so going reference level and cost is overkill.
> 
> 
> I was hoping for network control to keep the install clean. I have a itach ip2sl device there and network cable for controlling my LG tv via rs232. I would rather not shell out another $100 for itach unit (though I suppose I could run another cat5 cable and extend connection from my gc-100-12 in the theater, but simultaneous connection becomes an issue then...).
> 
> 
> Anyone know if any of the sub $200 players can be controlled via irule http gateway?



I would recommend the Popcorn Hour C-200 with an internal Blu-Ray drive but that's a bit out of your price range. I know that this combination works with iRule.


The funny thing is that I have the Blu-Ray drive internally but I never use it. I just rip my movies with the PC directly onto the RAID-5 array attached to the C-200 (It has Samba server built-in). Saves needing a NAS.


You may like to look at the A-200 or A-210. People have had success with external Blu-Ray drives and, as I understand it, can be made to work via HTTP. I have not tried this combination so YMMV.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/20990188
> 
> 
> I would recommend the Popcorn Hour C-200 with an internal Blu-Ray drive but that's a bit out of your price range. I know that this combination works with iRule.
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that I have the Blu-Ray drive internally but I never use it. I just rip my movies with the PC directly onto the RAID-5 array attached to the C-200 (It has Samba server built-in). Saves needing a NAS.
> 
> 
> You may like to look at the A-200 or A-210. People have had success with external Blu-Ray drives and, as I understand it, can be made to work via HTTP. I have not tried this combination so YMMV.



Thanks. The blu ray player is not needed, as you are doing most of its work in my system will be streaming blu ray and dvd ripped mkvs. I have just seen some of these dirt cheap blu ray players coming now with streaming capabilities.


Seems you can do streaming for cheap in a lot of places but .mkv can be problematic for some devices. Network control is another hurdle and harder to find on budget players.


I'm leaning towards the Dune HD Smart D1. A bit above my price target but devices already in irule and seems to do all that I need. Will look more closely at the PCH options too.


----------



## koutny

Hi,


I am iRule Builder Pro user and I have been trying to get to work new feedback functionality. The device I try to get feedback from is a proprietary TCP/IP-based network device. I am able to send commands to the device via network gateway well but cannot get any feedback working.


I have documentation of my device protocol as well as I can fully trace communication protocol with my device using telnet. I see all messages I send to device as well as all messages received as a response (using telnet).


Unfortunatelly if I send the same command via iRule (button defined in Builder) and try to define corresponding feedback and put it on the page I never see anything.

Is there any way how to show on the page everything iRule receives from device as a textual string (what should be configuration of feedback, code, value properties)? This would allow me check whether iRule receives from device any data at all.


I`ve spent already week on trying to get it work however unsuccessfuly.


Your help appreciated


Petr


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *koutny* /forum/post/20990528
> 
> 
> Is there any way how to show on the page everything iRule receives from device as a textual string (what should be configuration of feedback, code, value properties)? This would allow me check whether iRule receives from device any data at all.



If you define a textual feedback item with a target value of * (meaning it matches anything) and leave the replacement blank, it should display whatever it receives (although it may depend on whether there are any non-printable characters in the feedback). The prefix and suffix and should be left blank, but I would put the proper values for starts with and ends with (not sure if blank will work for these). Also make the feedback field several cells wide so it can display everything.


And don't forget you have to associate the feedback with the correct device in Builder too.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where do you get console cables from?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!



More expensive but some may not want the adapters http://www.stonewallcable.com/produc...=SC%2D3036%2DM


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/20991370
> 
> 
> More expensive but some may not want the adapters http://www.stonewallcable.com/produc...=SC%2D3036%2DM



Do you know if the pinout is compatable with the DigiPort servers, because there's no single standard for RS232 with RJ45 connectors.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you define a textual feedback item with a target value of * (meaning it matches anything) and leave the replacement blank, it should display whatever it receives (although it may depend on whether there are any non-printable characters in the feedback). The prefix and suffix and should be left blank, but I would put the proper values for starts with and ends with (not sure if blank will work for these). Also make the feedback field several cells wide so it can display everything.
> 
> 
> And don't forget you have to associate the feedback with the correct device in Builder too.



In some cases the text string is too large, if the feedback is empty, try scrolling the text


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/20871220
> 
> 
> Revisiting this topic, while a single instance of MCE Controller only supports one connection at a time, you could run multiple MCE Controller instances on different ports. Then you would just need to customize the gateway configuration for different iRule devices so that each talks to its own controller.



Followup: Today I got around to trying this. I created three instances of MCE Controller running on three different ports and it works fine allowing multiple remote devices to simultaneously connect to MCE Controller.


1. Make a 2nd copy the MCE Controller directory inside C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Kindel Systems

2. Edit the MCEControl.settings file to change the port setting from 5150 for the new instance. I used 5151 and 5152 for my two new instances.

3. Create shortcuts for the new instances and move them to the startup directory.

4. Modify the Gateway settings of the various remote devices in use so that they use the various ports available.


----------



## thebland

For Yamaha Pianos.


This is a component box that is integrated with a Yamaha piano. It plays CDs through internal speakers in the Piano (and the piano portions via the Piano).


There is remote control.


Don't see it in iRule database.


Thanks!!


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/20984598
> 
> 
> Hi Jim,
> 
> 
> Does SC-57 support multiple simultaneous connections over IP or is it still just 1? Integra XX.3 series supports up to 5 now.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/20985266
> 
> 
> Hi Alex. I haven't tested it yet, but the manual says there are 5 ports for signals to be received: One port uses 8102 for communicating with the iPad app iControlAV2. I'm using port 23 on my iPad. It looks like when you connect via wireless LAN you can't use port 3. So if you are hard wired to your LAN I think you can have 5 connections. If you want to use the iPad app, then you have 4 others to choose from.
> 
> 
> I'll do some testing and let you know. It doesn't say if they can be used simultaneously.



I tested this over the weekend. Added a port 24 via the SC-57 setup menu. I have an SC-57 iRule device on my iPad using port 23. Restored gateways on my iPhone and changed the SC-57 iRule device to use port 24. I was able to mute the SC-57 with my iPad and change volume with my iPhone back and forth without issues.


----------



## heffneil

Any other suggestions for ip controllable AV receivers that don't break the bank? I am considering the previous posters Pioneer but would like another option before making the purchase. Thanks!


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For Yamaha Pianos.
> 
> 
> This is a component box that is integrated with a Yamaha piano. It plays CDs through internal speakers in the Piano (and the piano portions via the Piano).
> 
> 
> There is remote control.
> 
> 
> Don't see it in iRule database.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



What !!!


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions for ip controllable AV receivers that don't break the bank? I am considering the previous posters Pioneer but would like another option before making the purchase. Thanks!



Both the Marantz SR5006 and SR6006 have IP control.


I hsve the 6006 and IP control works like a charm. The Marantz SR7005 Device has the correct codes. You can also use a browser for control or set up an iRule page with the URL.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20991548
> 
> 
> Do you know if the pinout is compatable with the DigiPort servers, because there's no single standard for RS232 with RJ45 connectors.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21004166
> 
> 
> What's the proper pin out so I can check? It could be this one and not the other so I need to make sure http://www.stonewallcable.com/produc...5Fid=21%2D2559 They will make whatever you need. High quality stuff. They made custom length db9 to db9 cables for among other things my projector. That cable was long.



Sorry, don't know the Digiport RJ45 pinout, but I assume it's in the manual that can be downloaded from their web site. It's true that the modular adapters are a bit tricky to wire up, but they are cheap and if you get it wrong you can try again (if you have the tool to remove pins).


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions for ip controllable AV receivers that don't break the bank? I am considering the previous posters Pioneer but would like another option before making the purchase. Thanks!



I asked the same question some time ago so check my posts and the responses.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't know the Digiport RJ45 pinout, but I assume it's in the manual that can be downloaded from their web site. It's true that the modular adapters are a bit tricky to wire up, but they are cheap and if you get it wrong you can try again (if you have the tool to remove pins).



I don't like the adapters. Irule is enough work.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21005086
> 
> 
> I don't like the adapters. Irule is enough work.



Buy the Monoprice adapters at 0.65c each (as they all seem to vary in colored wire) and in 20 minutes, you could pin 10 of them. I have the pinout as these are what I use.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Buy the Monoprice adapters at 0.65c each (as they all seem to vary in colored wire) and in 20 minutes, you could pin 10 of them. I have the pinout as these are what I use.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2



I have those. Just have been making buttons, working out rs232 commands,etc. As an audiophile, I have made enough cables. What is the pin out so I can send it to Stonewall?


----------



## thebland

Give me a day and I'll pry one apart and get you the pin out.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21005423
> 
> 
> I have those. Just have been making buttons, working out rs232 commands,etc. As an audiophile, I have made enough cables. What is the pin out so I can send it to Stonewall?



The manual for my PortServer is located at http://ftp1.digi.com/support/documentation/9028700B.pdf . The pinouts (Starting on page 91) should be the same for all PortServers.


Of course the other end will depend on the equipment you are connecting to. Some devices are DTE whilst others are DCE. Basically this means that TXD and RXD can be on different pins. Check the manual for your device(s).


Most equipment nowadays is fast enough to only require TXD, RXD and GND to be connected although some may require other pins to be bridged. Again, check your device(s) manual.


----------



## Bulldogger

Damn looks like I will have to use the adapters. None of the cables Stonewall sells matches. Thanks for the pin out.


----------



## cal87

I used this diagram for my pinouts. Worked fine for me.

 

Standard RJ45 DB9 Pinout.pdf 78.5087890625k . file


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the other end will depend on the equipment you are connecting to. Some devices are DTE whilst others are DCE. Basically this means that TXD and RXD can be on different pins.



Does that refer to straight or crossover cable?


----------



## Bulldogger

I found this diagram for the Digi pin out http://ftp1.digi.com/support/cabling/conversion.pdf


----------



## dkozinski

I use remote potato. I connect thru url, this server saves passwords in cookies.


does anyone use this app, and if you do have you beat the entering of username and password all the time.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cal87* /forum/post/21005778
> 
> 
> I used this diagram for my pinouts. Worked fine for me.



Thanks. That one did not work with my Theta Casablanca. Only the wiring in the digi diagram worked. A few pins are different.


----------



## cal87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21009129
> 
> 
> Thanks. That one did not work with my Theta Casablanca. Only the wiring in the digi diagram worked. A few pins are different.



Did it work for your other devices? I have 3 devices using RS232 right now. Worked fine with the 2 devices normally requiring a straight DB9 cable, and worked with a null modem adapter in addition (also from Monoprice) for my Radiance whiche normally requires the null cable.


I found a few different wiring options. Just lucky it worked for my devices with the first one I tried.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cal87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Did it work for your other devices? I have 3 devices using RS232 right now.



I didn't try. The diagram you posted actually had the colors so that made it easy. I just stuck with the Digi pinout.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21006367
> 
> 
> Does that refer to straight or crossover cable?



Directly from Digi:

=========================================================

DTE vs. DCE

This is one of the most misunderstood areas of RS-232. DTE stands for Data Terminal Equipment, and DCE stands for Data Communications Equipment. DTE is typically either a dumb terminal or the serial port on a computer/workstation. DCE is typically a modem, DSU/CSU, or other piece of data communications equipment, hence the names. This is all most people really need to know about these terms.


Where it gets confusing is when you start to talk about signal definitions and direction. For example, it's easy for someone to understand that when you transmit data, you send it out. However, when you talk in terms of DCE, it becomes an input signal. This is because the specification was written from the perspective of the DTE end of the link. Another example is the Receive Data signal is an input to DTE, but an output from DCE.


Therefore, a straight through "one to one" cable is all that is necessary between a modem and a standard DTE serial port. However, if you want to connect two DTE ports together, you have to simulate the existence of the pair of DCE devices, typically modems that would normally be between the two DTE devices. This is where the null-modem device or cable comes in.

=========================================================


A null modem cable is also called a crossover cable.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkozinski* /forum/post/21007932
> 
> 
> I use remote potato. I connect thru url, this server saves passwords in cookies.
> 
> 
> does anyone use this app, and if you do have you beat the entering of username and password all the time.



Have you tried using...


username colon password at URL


eg. user







[email protected] www.myserver.com


----------



## ArieS1204

I need some help creating keys for MPC-HC using MCE Remote.

Play/Pause is VK_SPACE

Stop is VK_OEM_PERIOD

Fullscreen is VK_RETURN

On/Off Subtitle is W

And so on.

So just to make sure that I got the steps right.

I import the device MCE Controller V2 and rename it let say MPC-HC Control.

Right click on network, choose Add Device Code. Name it let say Play/Pause.

Now where I'm clueless is what the command should be. I tried *Space\\x0D* but it's not working.

Or something as simple as On/Off Subtitle doesn't work with *W\\x0D*

I don't get it...


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I need some help creating keys for MPC-HC using MCE Remote.
> 
> Play/Pause is VK_SPACE
> 
> Stop is VK_OEM_PERIOD
> 
> Fullscreen is VK_RETURN
> 
> On/Off Subtitle is W
> 
> And so on.
> 
> So just to make sure that I got the steps right.
> 
> I import the device MCE Controller V2 and rename it let say MPC-HC Control.
> 
> Right click on network, choose Add Device Code. Name it let say Play/Pause.
> 
> Now where I'm clueless is what the command should be. I tried Space\\x0D but it's not working.
> 
> Or something as simple as On/Off Subtitle doesn't work with W\\x0D
> 
> I don't get it...



Aries there is an easier way to do what you want to do... Import the mce controller v2, also set up mce controller with the modified commands file as per the tutorial on rules website. Open the mce controller window on your computer and send a test command from irule ( create some buttons with the commands you want to use.) the actual key that is being simulated on the computer will display in the mce window. Now go into the setup for mpchc and you can change the default keys for each action. Assign them appropriately!


----------



## ArieS1204

Thanks a lot cheezit, that did the trick!


----------



## cheezit73

Your welcome!


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21004625
> 
> 
> I asked the same question some time ago so check my posts and the responses.



Searched and couldn't find it. Shrug. What did you end up using?


----------



## hengenl

I have been using irule since a year, and I have been pretty amazed by the simple integration. However, as I do like to test new systems I have tried Command Fusion. The software is more complex and you have more options. Still I came back to Irule as it is just more simple to get on with it. And the 2 way feedback which is good.


Then I heard of DemoPad which can be compared to Commandfusion but is much more easier to use, in my eyes. I must admit I love it! The app is great and there is no connection time. You start the app and everything directly is usable. There is even an integration for Lutron and Rako lights directly build in. By now I have to admit that I'm very pleased. Furthermore the software + app just cost about 31.- euro. You really have to give it a try! By the way I am not involved in DemoPad, I am just a happy customer!


----------



## linsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengenl* /forum/post/21019658
> 
> 
> Then I heard of DemoPad which can be compared to Commandfusion but is much more easier to use, in my eyes. I must admit I love it! The app is great and there is no connection time. You start the app and everything directly is usable. There is even an integration for Lutron and Rako lights directly build in. By now I have to admit that I'm very pleased. Furthermore the software + app just cost about 31.- euro. You really have to give it a try! By the way I am not involved in DemoPad, I am just a happy customer!



I took a look at this Demopad program it looks very cool. And you can set flags to allow command to be sent based on whether or not a certain device is on for example.


Not sure of all of its feature yet but looks like it might be worth looking into more closely


----------



## hengenl

You are absolutely right. The flags are great. The most relevant point is that the app doesn't need a connection time in order to connect to a gateway. It just connects right away. You can use the commands directpy. I must say I'm overwhelmed!


----------



## Ericglo

Here is a pic of the IRule booth from Cedia. Itai is behind Kris Deering.


With the new Kindle Fire, Itai has a new device to develop for.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hengenl* /forum/post/21023021
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right. The flags are great. The most relevant point is that the app doesn't need a connection time in order to connect to a gateway. It just connects right away. You can use the commands directpy. I must say I'm overwhelmed!



I don't know whether it's connecting when you start the app, or only when you send a command, but either way there should be no reason why iRule couldn't do the same. I never understood why the "Connecting to gateways..." message was necessary, or why it's displayed for so long. The time to establish a TCP connection is only a few milliseconds.


----------



## Bunny

Speaking of connecting. Does anybody have the problem that reconnecting after sleep fails with iPhone? The connecting message stays on and I need to quit the iRule app and restart for it to connect again 9 out of 10 times. I don't have that with the iPad.


----------



## fight4yu

Hi. I have a question on downloading the app. In the appstore, I can only find irule HD.. Is the PRO and standard differentiation only happen in the builder application? Or, there really is a irule PRO apps that I should download to get 2-way feedback?


----------



## hengenl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/21023409
> 
> 
> I don't know whether it's connecting when you start the app, or only when you send a command, but either way there should be no reason why iRule couldn't do the same. I never understood why the "Connecting to gateways..." message was necessary, or why it's displayed for so long. The time to establish a TCP connection is only a few milliseconds.



That's exactly what I mean. I really like irule, but the message "connecting to gateways" lowers the experience. It's even very annoying! I don't understand why they don't change that. It's like you say, the connection time is only a few milliseconds. Itai if you read this, please give us feedback on that issue.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of connecting. Does anybody have the problem that reconnecting after sleep fails with iPhone? The connecting message stays on and I need to quit the iRule app and restart for it to connect again 9 out of 10 times. I don't have that with the iPad.



Yes. Exact problem.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. I have a question on downloading the app. In the appstore, I can only find irule HD.. Is the PRO and standard differentiation only happen in the builder application? Or, there really is a irule PRO apps that I should download to get 2-way feedback?



There is one version of the app for iPad or ipod. It is the builder license that is Basic or Pro.


Alex


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny* /forum/post/21023549
> 
> 
> Speaking of connecting. Does anybody have the problem that reconnecting after sleep fails with iPhone? The connecting message stays on and I need to quit the iRule app and restart for it to connect again 9 out of 10 times. I don't have that with the iPad.



Which version of the iPhone, which iOS version, and what gateway? It would be interesting to know if other people who see the problem have the same combination.


With an iPod Touch (3rd generation) I sometimes see (with Wireshark) a failure on the first attempt to connect after waking up from sleep, then 1 second later iRule tries again and it succeeds. But there's something wierd happening with the TCP handshake and I can imagine it might never succeed if the gateway didn't handle this case. I don't have an iPad to check whether it shows the same behaviour.


----------



## Bunny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/21024713
> 
> 
> Which version of the iPhone, which iOS version, and what gateway? It would be interesting to know if other people who see the problem have the same combination.



I am using an iPhone 4, iOS 4.3.5, Denon over network, DirecTV and a Dune media player over HTTP and an IP2IR with all three ports used, all over wired ethernet. iRule pro version. My iPad has no problem reconnecting.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

I guess it might be only one of your gateways that doesn't reconnect, but it's still strange that it works with the iPad and not the iPhone.


----------



## Bunny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/21025063
> 
> 
> I guess it might be only one of your gateways that doesn't reconnect, but it's still strange that it works with the iPad and not the iPhone.



Now one of the things is that in my iPhone, I only have 1 panel with 9 pages, whereas with the iPad the devices' remote commands are distributed over different panels. When the handheld connects, does it connect to all gateways defined in the handheld or only to those that are used in the active irule remote (all panels) or single panel or on a single page? I assume that it connects to all gateways that are defined in the active irule remote?


----------



## kriktsemaj99

It will only connect to the gateways needed for the devices used on a given panel. If you want to connect to all gateways at once (to avoid seeing the "Connecting..." message multiple times) you need to add commands for all your devices somewhere on the first panel you enter.


----------



## dorky

Any word on iRule for Android? I saw a press release from early September that said it was in development, but haven't heard an anticipated release date or status.


Anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dorky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any word on iRule for Android? I saw a press release from early September that said it was in development, but haven't heard an anticipated release date or status.
> 
> 
> Anyone know? Thanks!



I hope that the Kindle Fire will be supported. It uses a modified version of Android and Amazon will limit the Fire to its own Ap

Store. The price, $199, 7" color touch screen and weight of less than a pound mske it an ideal device for iRule. I placed my order on announcement day and should have it on November 17th.


I will report back after I receive it on how well the browser works with my Marantz SR6006.


----------



## Dan Lewis

Adding an answer to my earlier question of will an Onkyo 9 series AV amp deal with multiple remote sessions. The answer is yes!.

I took the plunge and bought an Onkyo TX-NR709 and have multiple iphone handsets communicating with it over IP, happy days ;-)


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan Lewis* /forum/post/21026529
> 
> 
> ...I took the plunge and bought an Onkyo TX-NR709 and have multiple iphone handsets communicating with it over IP, happy days ;-)



Did you check how feedback works? i.e. does it go to all connected handsets?


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny* /forum/post/21023549
> 
> 
> Speaking of connecting. Does anybody have the problem that reconnecting after sleep fails with iPhone? The connecting message stays on and I need to quit the iRule app and restart for it to connect again 9 out of 10 times. I don't have that with the iPad.



I went into the settings and turned Prevent system lock to ON. That solved this issue for me.


----------



## Bunny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21029017
> 
> 
> I went into the settings and turned Prevent system lock to ON. That solved this issue for me.



I did the same.


----------



## heffneil

Guys got my digiport 16 port device. I got the IP address on it but I don't know where to go from here. Does this device assign an IP address to each port? I am a newbie with this stuff so if there is a wiki article or a tutorial can someone please point me in the correct direction?


Thanks so much!


Neil


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21029207
> 
> 
> Guys got my digiport 16 port device. I got the IP address on it but I don't know where to go from here. Does this device assign an IP address to each port? I am a newbie with this stuff so if there is a wiki article or a tutorial can someone please point me in the correct direction?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Neil



No, it uses the same IP address just different port numbers. You need to make sure you are running the latest firmware. Click on Update firmware in the Portserver menu. This will show you what you currently have. Most current is Post firmware 82000685 G Bin 02/02/2006. There are two firmwares that have to be updated. If this one is correct then you need to check the second. Firmware 82000684_V 3/17/2011 is the most current . You have to update the Post firmware first, reboot, then update the firmware. http://www.digi.com/support/productd...id=0&s=38&tp=2 


Then you have to configure the ports. Select Ports and then select TCP sockets for each port you plan to use. There you also see this Telnet TCP Port: 2001

Raw TCP Port: 2101


Next click on basic serial settings. There you will enter the information for each port one, you have to select each port to do this. Stuff like Baud rate, parity, stop bit. and flow contorl.



Next click on Advanced Port setting and select "Allow multiple systems to simultaneously connect."



Under Port security settings check " Allow network access to the serial device from all devices and networks .


The TCP raw port is your port number for each port. For example port 1 is 2101, port 2 is 2102, etc.


Send me a message if you need further help. Oh, after you have the setting in each page, you have to hit "apply" and then reboot. The setting don't seem to "stick" unless you reboot. I would suggest rebooting after you hit apply each time to make sure your setting stay.


----------



## heffneil

So I updated the firmware but this is what it now shows:


Firmware version: Version 82000854_J1 06/15/2004


I am going to play with it some more and test but that was the highest firmware my box would update to. The newer one said it was not the correct file?


I have this:


Model: PortServer

Type: TS 16 Rack


Edit: I just looked through your entire post and I just don't see anything like you say about the raw port and port number. So I must be a revision behind somewhere...

Thanks!


Neil


----------



## cheezit73

Heff did you make sure that you first updated the post firmware and then updated the main firmware??? As far as the ports you will see this under the setting for any particular port on its main page it will say the raw and the tcp port...it doesn't really matter as the tcp port is what you will use and it is not something you have to select and goes like 2101 for port one 2102 for port 2 etc....


----------



## heffneil

Im sorry Im confused. I will re-look over the settings again for the two different firmware. I only saw one but I am watching football and doing this so i am a bit distracted










I didn't see two different firmwares to download so I will take another look 0on the website as well...


I don't see anything about port number in advanced except for TCP Port Number and only if I select enable auto connect?


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## heffneil

I tried to apply the POST firmware and it didn't accept it so I installec:

PortServer TS8/16 firmware Image Subscribe

82000854_J1.bin


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## heffneil

Ok I knew I was smarter than this







I think I got the firmware A-OK now. Updating now.


Thanks!


----------



## Bulldogger

Ok. You should see the screens I described.


----------



## heffneil

I don't. I looked again. I see something about a starting port under network settings and it is 2000. Could you snap a screen shot of your setup for a single port maybe?


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## cheezit73

Heff,


There are two firmwares that need to be updated.


First you have to update the "Post" Firmware. If you don't have the newest post firmware then the main firmware will not apply properly.


After you update the "Post" firmware then apply the main firmware.


There is only one "Post" firmware file to download. The main firmware depends on your digi's revision number which should be on a sticker on the bottom.


Here is the link for the firmware:
http://www.digi.com/support/productd...id=0&s=38&tp=2 


Here is a screen shot of the firmware page....as you can see there is a drop down box in which you can choose which firmware you are updating post or firmware.











Here is a screen shot showing where to go to see the port numbers we are talking about.



















As you pointed out you already found where you can change the starting ports, the default is 2101. The RAW TCP port is what you will be using so a device on port one will be your digis address:2101


Also if you are going to use more than one irule device (handset) then under Advance port settings for each port you need to put a check next to the following and choose the options as below.


Allow multiple systems to simultaneously connect

Connections: 2 (or however many)

Control: Exclusive


Hope this helps you!!


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't. I looked again. I see something about a starting port under network settings and it is 2000. Could you snap a screen shot of your setup for a single port maybe?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



What firmware version are you running? The profile selected has to be TCP sockets.


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21031233
> 
> 
> Heff,
> 
> 
> There are two firmwares that need to be updated.
> 
> 
> First you have to update the "Post" Firmware. If you don't have the newest post firmware then the main firmware will not apply properly.
> 
> 
> After you update the "Post" firmware then apply the main firmware.
> 
> 
> There is only one "Post" firmware file to download. The main firmware depends on your digi's revision number which should be on a sticker on the bottom.
> 
> 
> Here is the link for the firmware:
> http://www.digi.com/support/productd...id=0&s=38&tp=2
> 
> 
> Here is a screen shot of the firmware page....as you can see there is a drop down box in which you can choose which firmware you are updating post or firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a screen shot showing where to go to see the port numbers we are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you pointed out you already found where you can change the starting ports, the default is 2101. The RAW TCP port is what you will be using so a device on port one will be your digis address:2101
> 
> 
> Also if you are going to use more than one irule device (handset) then under Advance port settings for each port you need to put a check next to the following and choose the options as below.
> 
> 
> Allow multiple systems to simultaneously connect
> 
> Connections: 2 (or however many)
> 
> Control: Exclusive
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you!!



Ok I think I am doing better now. I was using an older firmware that looked nothing like yours yet it seemed to have a larger number?! I started at the top of that firmware page thinking it was newer but it was in fact older. Back on track I will go rehash the previous posts and get going.


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## Bulldogger

Here is some advice for anyone considering a Digi portserver . Most of the ones if not all that have model #s that begin 5000xxxx can not be repaired by Digi. Out of curiosity I called Digi and asked. Tech support told me that parts are not available for models older than 5 years old. Models like 70001738 cost more but are still supported. I have no idea what the failure rate is to know how much of a consideration this is.


----------



## moreilly

Anybody know if something is being done about the lag problem with devices that send back a lot of feedback (ie. ISY-99i and receivers that send images)? Or when/if itunes will be implemented?


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/20978001
> 
> 
> I agree with you mborner but if your equipment does not have discrete commands for power, input selection and volume control it is a lot harder. A lot harder.



This is true but if you build a system like Logitech's help system personally you could be good to go. I don't know how feasible it is but the basics are when you send a restart command all the discrete commands are resent. It would then ask if everything is working properly and if not it would ask you device by device if they are on and if the item is in the proper mode. Probably would require an enormous number of pages which is a little too bad


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21040036
> 
> 
> This is true but if you build a system like Logitech's help system personally you could be good to go. I don't know how feasible it is but the basics are when you send a restart command all the discrete commands are resent. It would then ask if everything is working properly and if not it would ask you device by device if they are on and if the item is in the proper mode. Probably would require an enormous number of pages which is a little too bad



Very true. I've seen "interview" based remotes work very well with non discrete components.


----------



## heffneil

Yeah I am working out the bugs for my TVs in my theater room and my projector. I have A LOT of moving parts (4 tv lifts and a projector lift) with two separate receivers. I want to make it as dummy proof as possible but it is a real challenge to test everything over and over again especially while watching football










I end up adding buttons and testing commands. What really sucks is when nothing works and then you realize your one emitter became unplugged from the iTach. That happened last Sunday!


I want to build that interview system but If you think about it with this tool I don't know if it works. You would have a first page asking is the device on with buttons to turn it on. Then you ask if it is on again and if they say no go back to the previous page otherwise: did it fix the problem. If that didn't you have to ask about the same device. If there was some function where you could pass the device ID and the page was smart enough to get the code for that device then it would be very very simple. Otherwise you will be making tons of pages!


----------



## Keith Mickunas

I'm seriously considering going the iRule route and I would appreciate some feedback from some folks here that are experienced with the system.


I'm looking to control the following devices:

Serial:
Denon AVR-4810ci
Oppo BDP-83
A few X10 lights

TCP/IP
Multiple squeezeboxes
Roku
HTPC running XBMC
Possibly my Verizon FiOS Motorola PVR


I'll have to check when I get home, but I think that's really it and I don't need any IR devices. I'm hoping my Mits TV with HDMI 1.3 can be turned on by the receiver, after all I only use the one HDMI input on it. My plan for the serial gateway is to use my Linux server that's located in my rack. I've purchased a four port serial card for it and I've looked at the Java app and I'm pretty sure that will work fine for me. As I understand it the Denon receiver could be used for the gateway for some devices, but doesn't allow for multiple connections so I've decided to control that via serial.


I have no iOS devices, but plenty of Android devices. I'm thinking that I could buy an iPod Touch for present use, then when/if they add Android I'll switch to that.


So my questions are the following:

Does the iRule app allow you to setup various pages for both iPhones and iPads?
How much trouble is it to use multple phones/tablets? Are there issues with keeping them in the same state?
Any issues using the first generation iPod Touch? If I'm buying one I'd like to go as cheap as possible.
Anybody see any holes in my plans or areas of trouble that I might have?


----------



## bentson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21041076
> 
> 
> Very true. I've seen "interview" based remotes work very well with non discrete components.



This is my Video [HELP] page for my wife & 4 yr old. Similar page for Audio issues. Only TV & PJ with 2 AVRs & 4 sources, so not as complicated as many set-ups. But, pretty user friendly. Time will tell.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bentson* /forum/post/21048367
> 
> 
> This is my Video [HELP] page for my wife & 4 yr old. Similar page for Audio issues. Only TV & PJ with 2 AVRs & 4 sources, so not as complicated as many set-ups. But, pretty user friendly. Time will tell.



Bentson, I love your graphics!


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bentson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Video [HELP] page for my wife & 4 yr old. Similar page for Audio issues. Only TV & PJ with 2 AVRs & 4 sources, so not as complicated as many set-ups. But, pretty user friendly. Time will tell.



That's great stuff Bentson. Do you share those panels?


----------



## bentson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/21048731
> 
> 
> That's great stuff Bentson. Do you share those panels?



First time sharing panels. Not sure how this works.

[ Kiddo & WAF pages - fingerpaint ] for the panel description.


It's a work in progress.

The hardest part is watching the 4 year old carrying the iPad around.


----------



## Zellarman

Sony BDP-BX38 has an app available for control, but are the codes available for use within iRule?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sony BDP-BX38 has an app available for control, but are the codes available for use within iRule?



Presence of an app doesn't automatically mean there is control by 3rd party software. Sony and Samsung are notorious for that. Companies have to provide control protocol because integrators can't just pull the codes out of thin air. Someone may say wireshark it. But codes are considered IP(intellectual property) and you know what comes with that.



Alex


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same.



So did it fix the iPhone issue?


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Presence of an app doesn't automatically mean there is control by 3rd party software. Sony and Samsung are notorious for that. Companies have to provide control protocol because integrators can't just pull the codes out of thin air. Someone may say wireshark it. But codes are considered IP(intellectual property) and you know what comes with that.
> 
> 
> Alex



= No?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> = No?



Correct


----------



## adaminnj

Happy to be joining the iRule family - this is certainly an active community. Anyway, I've picked up an iTach IP2IR and purchased an iRule license. I am successfully controlling my DirecTV receiver via IP and an Onkyo AV receiver via IR (might switch to serial sometime). My hangup right now is IR control of my Samsung TV (LN-52A650A1F)...no matter what I do, I'm unable to turn it on or off (the only functions I need from it). I've tried both using an IR blaster on port 3 of the iTach, as well as a standard IR emitter. I've used the iRule codes, as well as a user-contrib version - no luck.


My question is, does anyone know if this Samsung TV model supports on/off commands via IP? I've read that some of the Samsung TVs do, but that others (or all of them [?]) cannot turn on via IP, as it requires device power to do IP-Control.


Another question - on the Onkyo receiver, while I have the volume up/down buttons in iRule set to repeat when holding the buttons down, I'm finding the volume ramp up/down rate to be a bit slow. Is there anyway to modify the IR code to send multiple repeats per press WHILE also set to repeat on hold? Maybe this is a reason I should control the Onkyo via serial instead of IR, but that would require that I buy another iTach, which I was hoping to postpone a bit (having just bought Indigo for the mac, a bunch of HA gear and the iRule license).


Thanks everyone!


----------



## alex014

Hi. Does anybody know if it is better to use the isy-99i, the house linc or smart linc to integrate insteon lighting with irule. thanks for any help


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adaminnj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Happy to be joining the iRule family - this is certainly an active community. Anyway, I've picked up an iTach IP2IR and purchased an iRule license. I am successfully controlling my DirecTV receiver via IP and an Onkyo AV receiver via IR (might switch to serial sometime). My hangup right now is IR control of my Samsung TV (LN-52A650A1F)...no matter what I do, I'm unable to turn it on or off (the only functions I need from it). I've tried both using an IR blaster on port 3 of the iTach, as well as a standard IR emitter. I've used the iRule codes, as well as a user-contrib version - no luck.
> 
> 
> My question is, does anyone know if this Samsung TV model supports on/off commands via IP? I've read that some of the Samsung TVs do, but that others (or all of them [?]) cannot turn on via IP, as it requires device power to do IP-Control.
> 
> 
> Another question - on the Onkyo receiver, while I have the volume up/down buttons in iRule set to repeat when holding the buttons down, I'm finding the volume ramp up/down rate to be a bit slow. Is there anyway to modify the IR code to send multiple repeats per press WHILE also set to repeat on hold? Maybe this is a reason I should control the Onkyo via serial instead of IR, but that would require that I buy another iTach, which I was hoping to postpone a bit (having just bought Indigo for the mac, a bunch of HA gear and the iRule license).
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Which Onkyo do you have??

Many have network control that works great.


----------



## heffneil

Digiport troubleshooting: So I have setup the commands for my kramer 6x6 matrix switch and I think I Have it programed properly in irule builder. I set the gateway on my ipad to 192.168.1.221:2001 which is the telnet tcp port. I added some butons and tied the commands but it doesn't seem to function. I am not entirely sure how to troubleshoot so any advice would be appreciated here. The problem is I don't know if I setup the RS232 commands properly but I copied the format of other rs232 devices.


For one command I have: "\\x01\\x81\\x81\\x81" which I believe is correct for Hex and the 4 byte code required.


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## Bunny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/21054146
> 
> 
> So did it fix the iPhone issue?



No, it didn't but at the expense of battery life I now do not have to quit and start iRule every minute or so when I am frequently suing it. It still is a workaround. I hope this gets fixed soon.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adaminnj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Happy to be joining the iRule family - this is certainly an active community. Anyway, I've picked up an iTach IP2IR and purchased an iRule license. I am successfully controlling my DirecTV receiver via IP and an Onkyo AV receiver via IR (might switch to serial sometime). My hangup right now is IR control of my Samsung TV (LN-52A650A1F)...no matter what I do, I'm unable to turn it on or off (the only functions I need from it). I've tried both using an IR blaster on port 3 of the iTach, as well as a standard IR emitter. I've used the iRule codes, as well as a user-contrib version - no luck.
> 
> 
> My question is, does anyone know if this Samsung TV model supports on/off commands via IP? I've read that some of the Samsung TVs do, but that others (or all of them [?]) cannot turn on via IP, as it requires device power to do IP-Control.
> 
> 
> Another question - on the Onkyo receiver, while I have the volume up/down buttons in iRule set to repeat when holding the buttons down, I'm finding the volume ramp up/down rate to be a bit slow. Is there anyway to modify the IR code to send multiple repeats per press WHILE also set to repeat on hold? Maybe this is a reason I should control the Onkyo via serial instead of IR, but that would require that I buy another iTach, which I was hoping to postpone a bit (having just bought Indigo for the mac, a bunch of HA gear and the iRule license).
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!



I have exact same tv set in one of my locations and works 100%. Power and inputs. Where did you place the IR emitter on the TV?


Alex


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21059759
> 
> 
> I have exact same tv set in one of my locations and works 100%. Power and inputs. Where did you place the IR emitter on the TV?
> 
> 
> Alex



Me too. Exact same TV. I did discover early on that one of the power commands (I forget if it was the on or off command) in the iRule database didn't work. I also discovered that none of the input commands worked except for HDMI3. Luckily, I had an old Pronto profile and stole the hex codes that I needed from it.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex014* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. Does anybody know if it is better to use the isy-99i, the house linc or smart linc to integrate insteon lighting with irule. thanks for any help



You are better off getting 2413s and an Itach. Smartlinc has a plm port open on 9761 but only one connection at a time. ISY is good but feedback is tough because you have to query for it and it is in xml and takes a while to parse.


So if you don't need timers I would go with 2413s and ip2sl itach combo.


Btw.... I have all tested all 3 combos.



Alex


----------



## adaminnj

Unfortunately (with respect to IP control) I have a TX-SR805. I LOVE the receiver, but it isn't one of the newer IP addressable models. The IR control is working fine for me, however, I just wish the volume up/down was faster via the remote. I'm going to look into the possibility of having each press repeat 5 or 6 times, rather than the 'keep sending while depressing button' option. Also thinking about going to serial control instead, but given that this is the only serial device I have, not sure it would be worth it.


----------



## adaminnj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21060342
> 
> 
> Me too. Exact same TV. I did discover early on that one of the power commands (I forget if it was the on or off command) in the iRule database didn't work. I also discovered that none of the input commands worked except for HDMI3. Luckily, I had an old Pronto profile and stole the hex codes that I needed from it.



I put the emitter down near the power on/off (I believe it is directly below, but I'm at work so it's hard to say). After that, I moved to using the IR blaster instead. Still no dice. Would you mind posting or PMing the hex codes that work for you on the TV - I'd greatly appreciate it!


Adam


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adaminnj* /forum/post/21060920
> 
> 
> I put the emitter down near the power on/off (I believe it is directly below, but I'm at work so it's hard to say). After that, I moved to using the IR blaster instead. Still no dice. Would you mind posting or PMing the hex codes that work for you on the TV - I'd greatly appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Adam



With the blaster, there should be no failure. Something else is amiss. Make sure that when you send a command you're getting the green signal in the lower left of the iRule app. Also, make sure your gateway is properly setup. Either way, here are the hex codes I needed that worked.


POWER ON

0000 006C 0000 0022 00AB 00AB 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0700


POWER OFF

0000 006C 0000 0022 00AB 00AB 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0700


HDMI 1

0000 006D 0000 0022 00AC 00AC 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0680


HDMI 2

0000 006C 0000 0022 00AB 00AB 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0700


HDMI 3

0000 006C 0000 0022 00AB 00AB 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0700


HDMI 4

0000 006C 0000 0022 00AB 00AB 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0700


COMPONENT 1

0000 006C 0000 0022 00AB 00AB 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0700


COMPONENT 2

0000 006C 0000 0022 00AB 00AB 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0700


AV1

0000 006C 0000 0022 00AB 00AB 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0700


AV2

0000 006C 0000 0022 00AB 00AB 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0700


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21058938
> 
> 
> Digiport troubleshooting: So I have setup the commands for my kramer 6x6 matrix switch and I think I Have it programed properly in irule builder. I set the gateway on my ipad to 192.168.1.221:2001 which is the telnet tcp port. I added some butons and tied the commands but it doesn't seem to function. I am not entirely sure how to troubleshoot so any advice would be appreciated here. The problem is I don't know if I setup the RS232 commands properly but I copied the format of other rs232 devices.
> 
> 
> For one command I have: "\\x01\\x81\\x81\\x81" which I believe is correct for Hex and the 4 byte code required.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



Neil,


I think the problem is you are using the telnet port and you need to use the RAW Tcp port which for serial port 1 is 2101.


Try it out!


----------



## mikenike88

Any recommendations out there for a relatively inexpensive (

I don't really need much else from the receiver other than the iRule compatibility.


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21061905
> 
> 
> Neil,
> 
> 
> I think the problem is you are using the telnet port and you need to use the RAW Tcp port which for serial port 1 is 2101.
> 
> 
> Try it out!



Tried 2101 and still not working. I look in the digi admin and see no connections. I should see something right?


Ok I was setting up the gateway in the HTTP section. I realized that it should now be under network (sorry real newbie here). So now I see the connection the proper port but it still doesn't work.


Now I need to figure out if it is hardware or the commands I have screwed up!


----------



## heffneil

I made a new DB9 end based on a previous post and it didn't really make any difference. When I go in to the digiports web admin it shows connections but when I go to management -> serial ports it doesn't show the connection on port 1. When I look at Management -> Connections it shows me connected to port 1



TTY Username Connected From Connected To Sessions Action

17 None 192.168.1.50 Port 1 0 Disconnect...



Any other thoughts? Just trying to figure out where to find the bug


----------



## cheezit73

Heff lets check a few things here.


#1 If under Management, Connections you see what you posted above then the connection between irule and the digi is good.


"TTY Username Connected From Connected To Sessions Action

17 None 192.168.1.50 Port 1 0 Disconnect..."


On my setup I see the same thing as you in regards to under management, serial ports it does not show anything. I believe that is because the connection is not permanent, or only on when sending a command so I would not worry about that.



Lets check a few settings….Make sure you click “Apply” after changes in each screen. Also some settings require a reboot so make sure each setting takes when done.


#1 Go to Configuration, Serial Ports, and choose the port in question.


The first page should show below… check these settings.


Serial Port Configuration


TCP Server


Port Profile = TCP Sockets

TCP Server shows telnet and raw, use the RAW number eg 2101


TCP Client


Automatically establish TCP connections should be NOT checked



#2 At the bottom of the page select “Basic Serial Settings”


Baud Rate, Data bits, Parity, Stop bits, Flow control should all be set as specified in the protocol for the particular device you are using. Fro instance my AVR is 9600, 8, none, 1, and none.


#3 At the bottom of the page again select “Port Security Settings”


Select “Allow network access to the serial device from all devices and networks”

Uncheck “Require all users to login to the serial port”


#4 At the bottom of the page select “Advanced Serial Setings”


Terminal type: vt100

Check “Verbose connection status messages”

Check “Enable Port Logging 32kb”

Check “Allow multiple systems”, make connections however many handsets you have, set control to exclusive


Ok now under Management Serial Ports, go to the port logs for the port in question and clear the logs. Now send one or two test commands and then refresh the log. FYI, this log only shows the response for the device, not the command sent so if the device does not have two way feedback nothing will show here.


If none of this helps I would triple check the pin out. Something I had done wrong was to not realize that the digi RJ45 is a 10 pin jack and Cat 5 is eight pins. so Pin one on cat 5 lines up with pin 2 on the digi etc.. once I wire accounting for this my device worked.


Let me know how it goes!!


----------



## kiser17

I tested going iRule directly to my DTV box over IP last night and everything worked great but the "info" button. Anyone else have an issue with the "Network" command for the "info" button? I am using the "DirecTV Satellite HTTP" device from the library.

Thanks, Ed


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digiport troubleshooting: So I have setup the commands for my kramer 6x6 matrix switch and I think I Have it programed properly in irule builder. I set the gateway on my ipad to 192.168.1.221:2001 which is the telnet tcp port. I added some butons and tied the commands but it doesn't seem to function. I am not entirely sure how to troubleshoot
> 
> 
> Neil



I was not successful at first because the pin-out for the adapter that I was using did not match the Digi pinout. I got it working but I also purchased a 4 foot Digi db9 male to rj45 male cable on eBay. Only the cable made by Digi will work if you decide to buy a cable. The cable allowed me to get everything working and tested and then fool around with those damn adapters later.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kiser17* /forum/post/21063814
> 
> 
> I tested going iRule directly to my DTV box over IP last night and everything worked great but the "info" button. Anyone else have an issue with the "Network" command for the "info" button? I am using the "DirecTV Satellite HTTP" device from the library.
> 
> Thanks, Ed



Nope, my "info" button from the HTTP library works fine. It's strange that "info" is the only button not working. I would remove the code from the button, making sure there are no other actions on that button and then drag the code over again. Also, check the code string in the properties window and make sure it reads "remote/processKey?key=info". Also make sure there are no spaces before or after the code string.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, my "info" button from the HTTP library works fine. It's strange that "info" is the only button not working. I would remove the code from the button, making sure there are no other actions on that button and then drag the code over again. Also, check the code string in the properties window and make sure it reads "remote/processKey?key=info". Also make sure there are no spaces before or after the code string.



Yeah, I have seen several random codes of devices where there was a space somewhere where it wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21063904
> 
> 
> I was not successful at first because the pin-out for the adapter that I was using did not match the Digi pinout. I got it working but I also purchased a 4 foot Digi db9 male to rj45 male cable on eBay. Only the cable made by Digi will work if you decide to buy a cable. The cable allowed me to get everything working and tested and then fool around with those damn adapters later.



I would imagine this has to be a big portion of my problem. I probably should get a cable but for now I have to do the math and figure it out. This is all so new that I have no idea what could be wrong. As the other poster stated I setup logging earlier and I see nothing in the logs. I would imagine if I was sending any commands it should work? I rebooted this box numerous times even after making changes as suggested.


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## heffneil

Guys when I look at the instructions from Digi on the pin outs it looks like the first and last pins aren't really used so that pin 1 and pin 10 are junk and if my cable lines up properly it should be normal breakout wiring? Maybe I just can't wrap my head around it but I am trying to sift through all the data....


Thanks.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys when I look at the instructions from Digi on the pin outs it looks like the first and last pins aren't really used so that pin 1 and pin 10 are junk and if my cable lines up properly it should be normal breakout wiring? Maybe I just can't wrap my head around it but I am trying to sift through all the data....
> 
> 
> Thanks.



What adapters are you using? Monoprice? I believe the Digi pinout is unique.


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21066474
> 
> 
> What adapters are you using? Monoprice? I believe the Digi pinout is unique.



I am using the adapters just like monoprice. I have read all the papers now including the conversion and I don't know WTF. I am bald and I am now resorting to pulling my eyebrow hairs out I am so frustrated!










Anyone who has made a successful adapter for the digiport with an 10 plin plug but a 8 pin cable and adapter PLEASE tell me the colors and pin outs. Then I can at least figure out if this is a hardware or software problem!


Save one eyebrow










Thanks!!!


Neil


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the adapters just like monoprice. I have read all the papers now including the conversion and I don't know WTF. I am bald and I am now resorting to pulling my eyebrow hairs out I am so frustrated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who has made a successful adapter for the digiport with an 10 plin plug but a 8 pin cable and adapter PLEASE tell me the colors and pin outs. Then I can at least figure out if this is a hardware or software problem!
> 
> 
> Save one eyebrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> Neil



Try this 6- blue, 7- orange,3-red,2-green, 5-yellow,8-brown, 4 gray or white. Stick whatever color is left over, I forget into pin 1.


----------



## heffneil

That didn't work. Doesn't mean that might not be right. I don't have another device I know I can check it with. I am going to look at my equipment stack to see if there is something less sophisticated with a good set of existing rs232 codes to test the hardware with a a minimum. Lots of directv boxes and some other junk to look and test with maybe?


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That didn't work. Doesn't mean that might not be right. I don't have another device I know I can check it with. I am going to look at my equipment stack to see if there is something less sophisticated with a good set of existing rs232 codes to test the hardware with a a minimum. Lots of directv boxes and some other junk to look and test with maybe?



Use Cal87 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...4&d=1317132970 . See if that works. It may be something else. All it takes is a slash going in the wrong direction, wrong baud rate. I also noticed that some of the sellers on eBay have relisted Digi models but do not now accept returns. I am assuming some of these are returns. On another forum, one guy said he purchased 3 before he got a working one. Mine worked fine but not before some hair pulling.


----------



## heffneil

Yeah I used the standard output and it just didn't work at all. I really don't know. I have about 10 different adapter setups and none of them seem to work either with the onkyo receiver using denon commands or this kramer 6x6 matrix switch. With the kramer switch I had to figure out the commands so I really didn't know if it was the software or the hardware. With the onkyo in its place it seems like it has to be the hadware at a minimum at this point....


Very frustrating. What is a better / other RS232 device? The kramer will take network commands via ethernet but they aren't http. Think irule can control it over ethernet?


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## heffneil

BAM I GOT IT WORKING!!!! I almost just crapped my pants I got so excited.


I used this pinout http://supportold.digi.com/support/t...tpin--db9f.htm 


Worked perfectly and was totally shocking. I put BLACK in pin 1 since it didn't really say.


Black - 1

Red - 2

Green 3

Blue - 4

Yellow - 5

Gray to 6

Brown - 7

Orange - 8


THANK YOU ALL SO SO SO MUCH FOR THE HELP! Most surprising is that I had the hex codes working. Now I have to fine tune but man this is awesome. I suggest anyone who is using the digiport and adapters or wants to to check out that link. I have about 10 of those adapters that I will probably toss but it was a small price and hopefully someone else can benefit hugely. I know I am going to try out my other couple of RS232 devices now!


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## kiser17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21064993
> 
> 
> Nope, my "info" button from the HTTP library works fine. It's strange that "info" is the only button not working. I would remove the code from the button, making sure there are no other actions on that button and then drag the code over again. Also, check the code string in the properties window and make sure it reads "remote/processKey?key=info". Also make sure there are no spaces before or after the code string.



Thanks for the reply. I just looked at the code string and it says "tv/tune?major=info". The rest of the commands read "remote/processKey?key=###". I changed the code for info and it works perfectly. Interesting that it downloaded that way.


Regardless, I did not know to look there. Thank you very much for the help.


Ed


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21067327
> 
> 
> BAM I GOT IT WORKING!!!! I almost just crapped my pants I got so excited.
> 
> 
> I used this pinout http://supportold.digi.com/support/t...tpin--db9f.htm
> 
> 
> Worked perfectly and was totally shocking. I put BLACK in pin 1 since it didn't really say.
> 
> 
> Black - 1
> 
> Red - 2
> 
> Green 3
> 
> Blue - 4
> 
> Yellow - 5
> 
> Gray to 6
> 
> Brown - 7
> 
> Orange - 8
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO SO SO MUCH FOR THE HELP! Most surprising is that I had the hex codes working. Now I have to fine tune but man this is awesome. I suggest anyone who is using the digiport and adapters or wants to to check out that link. I have about 10 of those adapters that I will probably toss but it was a small price and hopefully someone else can benefit hugely. I know I am going to try out my other couple of RS232 devices now!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Neil



Well success is great. My Theta Casablanca and Theta Generation 8 do not work with your pin-out. I think I may have figured out way. I am guessing you have Enable DCD on 8-pin RJ45 connectors (Altpin) checked on your set-up under advanced serial settings? Perhaps that is the default? Not sure. Mine is not checked. The pin-out you show is for Altpin.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21067327
> 
> 
> BAM I GOT IT WORKING!!!! I almost just crapped my pants I got so excited.
> 
> 
> I used this pinout http://supportold.digi.com/support/t...tpin--db9f.htm
> 
> 
> Worked perfectly and was totally shocking. I put BLACK in pin 1 since it didn't really say.
> 
> 
> Black - 1
> 
> Red - 2
> 
> Green 3
> 
> Blue - 4
> 
> Yellow - 5
> 
> Gray to 6
> 
> Brown - 7
> 
> Orange - 8
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO SO SO MUCH FOR THE HELP! Most surprising is that I had the hex codes working. Now I have to fine tune but man this is awesome. I suggest anyone who is using the digiport and adapters or wants to to check out that link. I have about 10 of those adapters that I will probably toss but it was a small price and hopefully someone else can benefit hugely. I know I am going to try out my other couple of RS232 devices now!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Neil



Thanks for posting this. I've got my TS16 ($43 shipped) up to the point where I've successfully upgraded the firmware. I'm just waiting for the adapters to arrive.


Update: This pinout is working with my new Monoprice 4x4 matrix switch.

Further Update: For a Denon 3311CI I needed a male connector with Green - 2 and Blue - 3.


Bret


----------



## heffneil

I do not have ALTPIN checked but in reading the book on this switch the way the system is expected to work is that you are connecting a computer directly to the switch. I would imagine a more traditional device might work with a different pin out if that one didn't. Probably the swapping of TX and RX. Im pretty new to the idea of rs232 so it will take some thought as to why or how it is laid out this way but for me it works. I will test my onkyo with the denon rs232 commands on my second port next...


You might want to try my pin out with that box checked or unchecked.


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21068781
> 
> 
> I do not have ALTPIN checked but in reading the book on this switch the way the system is expected to work is that you are connecting a computer directly to the switch. I would imagine a more traditional device might work with a different pin out if that one didn't. Probably the swapping of TX and RX. Im pretty new to the idea of rs232 so it will take some thought as to why or how it is laid out this way but for me it works. I will test my onkyo with the denon rs232 commands on my second port next...
> 
> 
> You might want to try my pin out with that box checked or unchecked.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Neil



I will experiment and talk with Digi support. The Digi 76000240 cable which I believe is included with a new TS16 works fine with my Theta stuff. The pin-out that I am using must match it for at least the important pins. That cable however is 10 pin RJ45. I will try your pin-out with the ALTPIN turned on to see if that works out of curiosity. I have found that Pacific cables has the Digi 76000240 cable in any length so that I was I am going to use for my Theta stuff. I do need to figure what pin-outs I may need to use for Oppo, JVC RXXX projectors, etc.


----------



## RichardU

I just switched from iPhone to Android (Galaxy S II). Wow. Huge improvement. Without starting an iPhone war, I'll just say I had my email, calendar, and contacts synched within minutes, and I never had to install anything on my computer. Goodbye iTunes. You will not be missed.


I have absolutely everything I need in Android, except iRule. Bring on the Android edition.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/21070208
> 
> 
> I just switched from iPhone to Android (Galaxy S II). Wow. Huge improvement. Without starting an iPhone war, I'll just say I had my email, calendar, and contacts synched within minutes, and I never had to install anything on my computer. Goodbye iTunes. You will not be missed.
> 
> 
> I have absolutely everything I need in Android, except iRule. Bring on the Android edition.



I've been holding off implementing irule in more than the 2 rooms currently in my system because I am not going to invest any more in idevices. We have 2 android phones in our house and when irule makes the jump I'll continue to expand the control utilizing it to other rooms.


I hope it is sometime in the next 6 months. With my tax return/bonus I am going to embark on running cat6 to all the bedrooms and other rooms where needed in anticipation (though will utilize it in some way if irule doesn't come through).


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just switched from iPhone to Android (Galaxy S II). Wow. Huge improvement. Without starting an iPhone war, I'll just say I had my email, calendar, and contacts synched within minutes, and I never had to install anything on my computer. Goodbye iTunes. You will not be missed.
> 
> 
> I have absolutely everything I need in Android, except iRule. Bring on the Android edition.



I share your sentiment. However whenever I think about android, there is always some app I want but can not get. All my friend with android have "app envy."


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21070984
> 
> 
> However I would like to know where the product is headed and wont hesitate to jump ship for the minimal App cost investment of another solution such as Demopad which looks like it is on its way to Steam Roll Irule.......



I'm looking seriously at Demopad. I already have all the hardware. The design software is free and the app is a mere $40.00. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm looking seriously at Demopad. I already have all the hardware. The design software is free and the app is a mere $40.00. Can't go wrong.



Myself as well . As soon as they add Retina support, it is likely I will switch.


----------



## Keith Mickunas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21071066
> 
> 
> I'm looking seriously at Demopad. I already have all the hardware. The design software is free and the app is a mere $40.00. Can't go wrong.



So has Demopad announced Android support? I'm planning to get started with one of these soon, and I'll buy a Touch to get by with for now if need be, but I'd really like to go with Android.


And are there any other products like these? iRule and now Demopad are the only ones I've heard of, and so far from what I can see Logitech is just doing a poor job with their stuff so no point in going down that road.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith Mickunas* /forum/post/21071531
> 
> 
> So has Demopad announced Android support? I'm planning to get started with one of these soon, and I'll buy a Touch to get by with for now if need be, but I'd really like to go with Android.
> 
> 
> And are there any other products like these? iRule and now Demopad are the only ones I've heard of, and so far from what I can see Logitech is just doing a poor job with their stuff so no point in going down that road.



There's lots of others, like Command Fusion, Control 4, Bitwise, Thinkflood Red Eye, etc. They all have there pluses and minuses. Like iRule, I believe Demopad is working on the Android platform. A year or two from now there will be no shortage of remote apps on the market. The really good ones are only going to get better.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21070984
> 
> 
> All this android talk brings me to make this post.
> 
> 
> When is Irule going to pick up the pace...not only with their development of the product but with the development of their customer relationship as well?
> 
> 
> I think Irule needs to put more effort into communicating with their customer base, whether through these and other forums or their own webpage.
> 
> 
> With new competitors showing up such as Demopad it would be nice to know what incentives we have to stay with Irule.. As in what improvements/enhancements are coming? Why is Demopad capable of launching external apps and Irule is not, obviously Apple is not blocking this...When is Android support realistically coming? Are they listening to customers complaints about things such as the annoyingly long connecting to gateways message? How about the fact that the builder seems to be slower and slower to access? How much lack of foresight do the developers have to not see that one of the best things they could do is host their own Support/community forum on their website, we already almost lost this thread once along with a lot of good info that did not make it back into the rebuild. What happens if it goes away again?
> 
> 
> I may sound really negative right now, but the reality is I have invested in Irule and would like to see it succeed and continue to grow. However I would like to know where the product is headed and wont hesitate to jump ship for the minimal App cost investment of another solution such as Demopad which looks like it is on its way to Steam Roll Irule.......



For anyone interested to know why iRule has to reconnect to gateways when minimized, it is because they are abiding by Apple rules. They(Apple) dictate which apps are allowed to keep sockets open when minimized or when iOS goes to sleep. Prime example is Pandora. iRule can ignore the set requirements by Apple and risk the rejection of the app version until the compliance is place.


In the latest beta version, you can press and hold the Connecting To Gateways dialog to skip the gateway connection if needed. My personal Connecting to Gateways is gone within a second and a half.


Android version is being currently tested to be released by the end of this year for all android devices (along with their non-standard screen resolutions). As well as full iTunes integration still work in process but in testing phase.

*iRule cannot advertise in this forum because of the risk of this thread being shut down, yet again, because it is supposed to be for support questions only.*


As for apps being able to be launched from within an app, please try to launch Sonos app from DemoPad and see what happens. It is up to the app developer(not DemoPad or iRule) whether to allow itself being launched from another app.


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21070818
> 
> 
> I share your sentiment. However whenever I think about android, there is always some app I want but can not get. All my friend with android have "app envy."



You and your friends must have many desires. I found dozens of apps for every category I could think of. But time is on the side of Android. Ultimately, Apple's share of the smartphone/tablet market is likely to be similar to their share of the PC market.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21072299
> 
> 
> In the latest beta version, you can press and hold the Connecting To Gateways dialog to skip the gateway connection if needed. My personal Connecting to Gateways is gone within a second and a half.



That's about the time I see too, but can you explain why it takes that long (as opposed to just a few milliseconds that wouldn't be noticable)? I can see the actual TCP handshake with Wireshark and it's really fast.



> Quote:
> Android version is being currently tested to be released by the end of this year for all android devices (along with their non-standard screen resolutions).



That's good news. If the new Kindle Fire can be hacked to run a standard version of the Android OS (which I'm sure it will) it'll be a great deal, and for me a 7" tablet is a better size for a remote control than 10".


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/21072514
> 
> 
> That's good news. If the new Kindle Fire can be hacked to run a standard version of the Android OS (which I'm sure it will) it'll be a great deal, and for me a 7" tablet is a better size for a remote control than 10".



That's the same thing I have been thinking!


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21069701
> 
> 
> I will experiment and talk with Digi support. The Digi 76000240 cable which I believe is included with a new TS16 works fine with my Theta stuff. The pin-out that I am using must match it for at least the important pins. That cable however is 10 pin RJ45. I will try your pin-out with the ALTPIN turned on to see if that works out of curiosity. I have found that Pacific cables has the Digi 76000240 cable in any length so that I was I am going to use for my Theta stuff. I do need to figure what pin-outs I may need to use for Oppo, JVC RXXX projectors, etc.



Just want to let you know my Marantz receiver had a male RS232 plug. I had some null modem adapters from monoprice for a serial tuning project I was working on a long time ago. I cooked up the same RJ45 to DB 9 adapter with the null modem adapter and BOOM worked perfectly the first time on the second port of my digiport! So maybe you are right about the altpin. My impressions, right or wrong is that the altpin flips the RX and TX so it is very possible why your didn't work but it did work in my situation. I need to find more of the adapters and then test my onkyo in the same rack but I suspect it will work. I have not tested with any feedback. That is a whole new thing so I will putz around with that later.


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21073002
> 
> 
> Just want to let you know my Marantz receiver had a male RS232 plug. I had some null modem adapters from monoprice for a serial tuning project I was working on a long time ago. I cooked up the same RJ45 to DB 9 adapter with the null modem adapter and BOOM worked perfectly the first time on the second port of my digiport! So maybe you are right about the altpin. My impressions, right or wrong is that the altpin flips the RX and TX so it is very possible why your didn't work but it did work in my situation. I need to find more of the adapters and then test my onkyo in the same rack but I suspect it will work. I have not tested with any feedback. That is a whole new thing so I will putz around with that later.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



It is the swapping of TX and RX that is the difference. If you look pin 2 and 3 are either TX or RX for both devices. The pin out that works for Theta swaps the colors from those two pins. DTR and DSR are also swapped, the pins 4 and 6, gray or blue. Pins 7 and 8 are not active on my device. My input on the Casablanca is female. Well at least we are figuring out what is going on.


----------



## cheezit73

Is anybody using Eventghost to control WMC, MediaBrowser or MPC-HC with Irule???


I am currently using MCE controller which works great except that after about every third time of putting the computer to sleep MCE wont establish a connection with Irule.


I was wondering if Eventghost would be more reliable in this aspect??


Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21073002
> 
> 
> JSo maybe you are right about the altpin. My impressions, right or wrong is that the altpin flips the RX and TX so it is very possible why your didn't work but it did work in my situation.
> 
> 
> Neil



Altpin had no effect.


----------



## heffneil

Yeah I didn't ever have to check it. I made both adapters identical and their port settings are identical as well. Interestingly enough the receiver works with a null modem adapter but I dont know if that is expected since the plug on that device is male vs female?


Neil


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough the receiver works with a null modem adapter but I dont know if that is expected since the plug on that device is male vs female?
> 
> 
> Neil



The gender accounts for the differences. For example the male pins start 12345, female 54321. The difference was simple. www.pacificcable.com sells the Digiboard 76000240 if you need a cable with a male end DB9. Buy the 76000200 cable if you need a female DB9 end. These are both straight cables,DCE. If you need null modem just stick an adapter on the end. Digi and Digiboard are the same company. Pacific cable will make any length cable. This will pretty much be plug and play with no adapters to wire. Downside is cost, about 25.00 for a 5 foot cable . http://www.pacificcable.com/Picture_...aName=76000240 . http://www.pacificcable.com/Picture_...aName=76000200 


If you do not want to use an null modem adapter, you can buy 76000264 if you need a male DB9 end or 76000645 if you need a cable with a female DB9 end. Both of the cables are crossed cables. DTE


The Oppo 83,93,95 would use the 76000240 cable with the Digi port-servers. Figured I would mention that as the Oppo is so common.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/21072514
> 
> 
> That's about the time I see too, but can you explain why it takes that long (as opposed to just a few milliseconds that wouldn't be noticable)? I can see the actual TCP handshake with Wireshark and it's really fast.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good news. If the new Kindle Fire can be hacked to run a standard version of the Android OS (which I'm sure it will) it'll be a great deal, and for me a 7" tablet is a better size for a remote control than 10".




Android SDK does not require the socket to be disconnected when the app is minimized so this means that on the android phone or tablet, you should not have Connecting To Gateways other than the initial connection when you first open the app.



Alex


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Thanks, but I still don't get why even the initial connection takes a noticable amount of time.


----------



## linsmith

Just read an interesting article about iRule. It gives some info on features they are working on and it says that they just launched and Android version of the App yesterday. Do know if it is true or not.


here is a link to the article: http://www.xconomy.com/detroit/2011/...your-universe/


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21074281
> 
> 
> The gender accounts for the differences. For example the male pins start 12345, female 54321. The difference was simple. www.pacificcable.com sells the Digiboard 76000240 if you need a cable with a male end DB9. Buy the 76000200 cable if you need a female DB9 end. These are both straight cables,DCE. If you need null modem just stick an adapter on the end. Digi and Digiboard are the same company. Pacific cable will make any length cable. This will pretty much be plug and play with no adapters to wire. Downside is cost, about 25.00 for a 5 foot cable . http://www.pacificcable.com/Picture_...aName=76000240 . http://www.pacificcable.com/Picture_...aName=76000200
> 
> 
> If you do not want to use an null modem adapter, you can buy 76000264 if you need a male DB9 end or 76000645 if you need a cable with a female DB9 end. Both of the cables are crossed cables. DTE
> 
> 
> The Oppo 83,93,95 would use the 76000240 cable with the Digi port-servers. Figured I would mention that as the Oppo is so common.




Ok just to document some more information I attempted to get my onkyo receiver to work however it didn't with the pin outs. I read the documentation linked in another forum and it explains that the pinouts for TX and RX seem to be the opposite of the kramer matrix switch I was using. I tried altpin options and the DCD option on the digiport with the same adapter but it didn't work. So I made a new adapter filpping pins 2 and 3. This mean I used the following:


Black to 1

Green - 2

Red - 3

Blue - 4

Yellow - 5

Gray to 6

Brown - 7

Orange - 8


And that worked just fine.


Neil


----------



## heffneil

Anyone know if a global cache iTach can plug directly in to a xantec connecting plug to provide IR over the wire and not via a receiver?


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I still don't get why even the initial connection takes a noticable amount of time.



Don't know. For me it takes about a second for any of my gateways. I know that for GC100 it has to connect to all of its ports, 4998 and 4999. On GC100 12 it has to connect to 5000 port on top of 4998 and 4999.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just read an interesting article about iRule. It gives some info on features they are working on and it says that they just launched and Android version of the App yesterday. Do know if it is true or not.
> 
> 
> here is a link to the article: http://www.xconomy.com/detroit/2011/...your-universe/



You got me excited so I called Itai and can confirm that it was a mis quote about android release. Got to love journalists nowadays.


Alex


----------



## linsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You got me excited so I called Itai and can confirm that it was a mis quote about android release. Got to love journalists nowadays.
> 
> 
> Alex



Yeah I kinda thought that it might be a misprint


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if a global cache iTach can plug directly in to a xantec connecting plug to provide IR over the wire and not via a receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



Not DIRECTLY, there's an adapter available for this, part name/number escapes me


----------



## Zellarman

Labels can get commands assigned to them, links can be converted to buttons, and vice versa, but is there any way to make a label a link?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/21078051
> 
> 
> Labels can get commands assigned to them, links can be converted to buttons, and vice versa, but is there any way to make a label a link?



Create your own label (outside of iRule) and import it as a button.


----------



## Emerlin

Let me apologize ahead of time for beating a dead horse....


@ iRule - Please, please, please, create a manual or Wiki for this product.


@ AVS - create an iRule sub forum so that support issues can be broken down by topic and not repeated over and over. This product is great and will grow and grow ultimately dwarfing (imho) the harmony's of the world because of it's open architecture. The automation applications that go beyond HT are incredible, but get lost in this thread. I just think it needs a place....


@ iRule - you could probably limit your support issues by manning YOUR own forums on YOUR site..... not to mention have a community there for US. you could also talk about upcoming features and do some marketing that you are forbidden to do here.

- stickies

- feature requests

etc...


Love AVS and love iRule - time to take it to the next level


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just to document some more information I attempted to get my onkyo receiver to work however it didn't with the pin outs. I read the documentation linked in another forum and it explains that the pinouts for TX and RX seem to be the opposite of the kramer matrix switch I was using. I tried altpin options and the DCD option on the digiport with the same adapter but it didn't work. So I made a new adapter filpping pins 2 and 3. This mean I used the following:
> 
> 
> Black to 1
> 
> Green - 2
> 
> Red - 3
> 
> Blue - 4
> 
> Yellow - 5
> 
> Gray to 6
> 
> Brown - 7
> 
> Orange - 8
> 
> 
> And that worked just fine.
> 
> 
> Neil



Male or female port? Many devices seem to only use pin 2,3,&5.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21061905
> 
> 
> Neil,
> 
> 
> I think the problem is you are using the telnet port and you need to use the RAW Tcp port which for serial port 1 is 2101.
> 
> 
> Try it out!



I ran into this problem with my TS16 talking to a Monoprice 4x4 Matrix switch except that it partially worked at port 2001. Two of the 16 switch commands didn't work at all and the rest of them worked but had occasional missed commands. When I switched to port 2101 it became reliable.


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Create your own label (outside of iRule) and import it as a button.



I was afraid of that, thanks for the alternative 'work-around' unfortunately we have to come up with these to replace lacking options that seemingly just should exist.


----------



## osupike99

Attention: Anyone complaining about "Connecting to Gateways" window. The latest beta version of the app has some nice features when it comes to gateways. The connecting to gateway is gone! Also, if you need debugging help with your Yellow gateway icon, you can tap the icon and a slider drawer comes up where it tells you which gateways it connected to and which ones it didn't. Helps in troubleshooting.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/21082162
> 
> 
> I was afraid of that, thanks for the alternative 'work-around' unfortunately we have to come up with these to replace lacking options that seemingly just should exist.



I just submitted a feature request ticket to iRule for ability to convert a Label into a Link like we can currently do with a button.



Alex


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21080960
> 
> 
> Male or female port? Many devices seem to only use pin 2,3,&5.




This was a female plug just like my kramer matrix switch but the pins were different in the manuals for each device. Strange but true. The marantz uses the null modem adapter which was male on the receiver and the same pin outs as the kramer switch adapter.


Thanks and good luck!


Neil


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Emerlin* /forum/post/21079055
> 
> 
> Let me apologize ahead of time for beating a dead horse....
> 
> 
> @ iRule - Please, please, please, create a manual or Wiki for this product.
> 
> 
> @ AVS - create an iRule sub forum so that support issues can be broken down by topic and not repeated over and over. This product is great and will grow and grow ultimately dwarfing (imho) the harmony's of the world because of it's open architecture. The automation applications that go beyond HT are incredible, but get lost in this thread. I just think it needs a place....
> 
> 
> @ iRule - you could probably limit your support issues by manning YOUR own forums on YOUR site..... not to mention have a community there for US. you could also talk about upcoming features and do some marketing that you are forbidden to do here.
> 
> - stickies
> 
> - feature requests
> 
> etc...
> 
> 
> Love AVS and love iRule - time to take it to the next level



i would like to second this notion. A wiki would be unreal. I have been on another forum for irule but it doesn't have a big community there but would be useful. Not sure who runs this but the idea is appreciated. Wiki would be great. Even blog on the irule site to give us updates would be nice.


Also a subforum would be nice but I don't know if the AVS guys are that committed or should be...


Neil


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21082295
> 
> 
> Attention: Anyone complaining about "Connecting to Gateways" window. The latest beta version of the app has some nice features when it comes to gateways. The connecting to gateway is gone! Also, if you need debugging help with your Yellow gateway icon, you can tap the icon and a slider drawer comes up where it tells you which gateways it connected to and which ones it didn't. Helps in troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Well I wasn't exactly complaining, but this sure is a nice sign of progress. It's not just the outspoken who get annoyed. Thanks for the update.


Bret


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I just submitted a feature request ticket to iRule for ability to convert a Label into a Link like we can currently do with a button.
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks, I'd have done the same myself if I knew how. Other companies that support their OWN forums often have a 'product feature request' category where users can make often valuable input. I'd also suggest


being able to move device codes and feedbacks up and down like we can do with pages within panels


Being able to copy device codes and feedbacks, making adding similar ones much easier and faster


Being able to copy 'blocks' of buttons from one page to another


I know there's others, but they're just not coming to me right now


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I just submitted a feature request ticket to iRule for ability to convert a Label into a Link like we can currently do with a button.
> 
> 
> Alex



I have been working with Demopad. I changed my mind.. I like it but the solution seems to be to just request the features in Irule. Right now the backgrounds and buttons provided by Irule and it's users is considerably better. Importing feedback is nice as well. I am going to request some new features like being able to place buttons anywhere you like.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This was a female plug just like my kramer matrix switch but the pins were different in the manuals for each device. Strange but true. The marantz uses the null modem adapter which was male on the receiver and the same pin outs as the kramer switch adapter.
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck!
> 
> 
> Neil



Different how? No one seems to be using pins 6,7,8,9. Seems it's 2,3,5 for Onkyo. 1,2,3,5 for Marantz. Did you just swap pin 2&3 and add 1 for example? Could you give the pins for the 1,2,3,5 on your devices?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/21083196
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'd have done the same myself if I knew how. Other companies that support their OWN forums often have a 'product feature request' category where users can make often valuable input. I'd also suggest
> 
> 
> being able to move device codes and feedbacks up and down like we can do with pages within panels
> 
> 
> Being able to copy device codes and feedbacks, making adding similar ones much easier and faster
> 
> 
> Being able to copy 'blocks' of buttons from one page to another
> 
> 
> I know there's others, but they're just not coming to me right now




It is same as their support system. Each request you send, has a ticket number associated with it. If you have requests/suggestions, just send it like you would a support question.



Alex


----------



## jpagger1

What all is different in the trial builder vs. the paid for builder?


Some questions I have in particular are:

Is there a way to undo?

Can you save more than just one remote file in case you make a lot of changes that you don't like and want to go back?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/21083196
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'd have done the same myself if I knew how. Other companies that support their OWN forums often have a 'product feature request' category where users can make often valuable input. I'd also suggest
> 
> 
> being able to move device codes and feedbacks up and down like we can do with pages within panels
> 
> 
> Being able to copy device codes and feedbacks, making adding similar ones much easier and faster
> 
> 
> Being able to copy 'blocks' of buttons from one page to another
> 
> 
> I know there's others, but they're just not coming to me right now



Funny that you say that. In the beta builder, you can move device codes up and down (enhancement request submitted by me).


Ability to copy/paste feedback is already a request ticket.


One thing that may help people with figuring out which device code is IR, RS232 or IP, there is now going to be a column that tells you which device code type it is.


Being able to copy blocks of buttons (to move several at a time up or down in my case), is already requested also. It is pretty complicated, from what I can tell.


I believe the forum is located here: http://www.irulecommunity.com/ 


The more people use the richer it becomes. So lets get started!



Alex


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21072299
> 
> 
> As for apps being able to be launched from within an app, please try to launch Sonos app from DemoPad and see what happens. It is up to the app developer(not DemoPad or iRule) whether to allow itself being launched from another app.



i thought demopad was able to launch apps within its app. is this not possible after all?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/21083967
> 
> 
> i thought demopad was able to launch apps within its app. is this not possible after all?



The Sonos app *cannot* be launched from within Demopad. Demopad is capable of launching certain IOS apps, like Remote and Safari. See Demopad's web site for a complete list of IOS apps that Demopad is able to launch from within the app.


----------



## XARiUS

Question for those of you using iRule to control the home theater. I'm trying to make the transition from my Harmony 1100 to an iPad I picked up.


I'm attempting to make it "activity" based, sort of like the Harmony, but I'm not finding a way to intelligently turn off a device when I switch to another activity/panel.


For example, if I try and use an entrance on a panel to watch TV, which powers on my DVR, receiver, and sets the video input. If I then tap Bluray, and use an entrance to power on the bluray player, and switch the input on the AVR, how do I know to turn off the DVR? Better yet, how do I know NOT to toggle the power on the AVR since it's already on?


Am I just going about setting this up the wrong way, and I really need to make use of individual power buttons on each panel? I was expecting a bit more automation capability, so I hope I'm just missing something!


I'd love to hear how everyone else is handling this type of thing.


Thanks!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XARiUS* /forum/post/21084795
> 
> 
> Question for those of you using iRule to control the home theater. I'm trying to make the transition from my Harmony 1100 to an iPad I picked up.
> 
> 
> I'm attempting to make it "activity" based, sort of like the Harmony, but I'm not finding a way to intelligently turn off a device when I switch to another activity/panel.
> 
> 
> For example, if I try and use an entrance on a panel to watch TV, which powers on my DVR, receiver, and sets the video input. If I then tap Bluray, and use an entrance to power on the bluray player, and switch the input on the AVR, how do I know to turn off the DVR? Better yet, how do I know NOT to toggle the power on the AVR since it's already on?
> 
> 
> Am I just going about setting this up the wrong way, and I really need to make use of individual power buttons on each panel? I was expecting a bit more automation capability, so I hope I'm just missing something!
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear how everyone else is handling this type of thing.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



As part of an entrance you can set up your macros to turn on necessary devices, turn off unnecessary devices, switch inputs and such.



Alex


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XARiUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question for those of you using iRule to control the home theater. I'm trying to make the transition from my Harmony 1100 to an iPad I picked up.
> 
> 
> I'm attempting to make it "activity" based, sort of like the Harmony, but I'm not finding a way to intelligently turn off a device when I switch to another activity/panel.
> 
> 
> For example, if I try and use an entrance on a panel to watch TV, which powers on my DVR, receiver, and sets the video input. If I then tap Bluray, and use an entrance to power on the bluray player, and switch the input on the AVR, how do I know to turn off the DVR? Better yet, how do I know NOT to toggle the power on the AVR since it's already on?
> 
> 
> Am I just going about setting this up the wrong way, and I really need to make use of individual power buttons on each panel? I was expecting a bit more automation capability, so I hope I'm just missing something!
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear how everyone else is handling this type of thing.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Instead of using entrances use activity buttons, in irule make these buttons "links". Example my home page has an activity button/link for tv and a button/link for music. The commands for device actions are attached to these links. So when you choose music for example it has commands that turn on the avr switch the input and set the sound settings as well as a power off command for every device I don't need for music such as the tv the directv the blu ray player etc... When you press the tv link it turns on the tv the avr switches the input etc... As well as having off commands for everything not on while watching tv... So as you can see if I was watching tv and press the music activity it will send commands to turn off the tv and directv receiver. The buttons being links will take you to the proper control page and that page I have a home button so when you are done and want to change activities you press that and it takes me to the activity page. It really helps if your devices have discreet codes especially for power on and off so as in the activity switch example I gave the avr is already on for the tv when it receives the on command for music it does nothing as it is already on. If you only have toggle codes it would make this very challenging. Also on the activity page is where I have a power button where when you are done with everything it has a power off all button that sends an off code to everything.


----------



## XARiUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21084840
> 
> 
> Instead of using entrances use activity buttons, in irule make these buttons "links". Example my home page has an activity button/link for tv and a button/link for music. The commands for device actions are attached to these links. So when you choose music for example it has commands that turn on the avr switch the input and set the sound settings as well as a power off command for every device I don't need for music such as the tv the directv the blu ray player etc... When you press the tv link it turns on the tv the avr switches the input etc... As well as having off commands for everything not on while watching tv... So as you can see if I was watching tv and press the music activity it will send commands to turn off the tv and directv receiver. The buttons being links will take you to the proper control page and that page I have a home button so when you are done and want to change activities you press that and it takes me to the activity page. It really helps if your devices have discreet codes especially for power on and off so as in the activity switch example I gave the avr is already on for the tv when it receives the on command for music it does nothing as it is already on. If you only have toggle codes it would make this very challenging. Also on the activity page is where I have a power button where when you are done with everything it has a power off all button that sends an off code to everything.



Interesting. I worked based off the example panels which have the "activity" buttons listed down the side as "links". I just assumed entrances to the page they link to was the easiest way since you could edit the entrances, but apparently had to delete the button/link and re-create it if you decided to make changes, as I couldn't find a way to edit the commands once I had dropped them onto the button.


Thanks very much for the feedback. I'll check on the discreet codes and see if I can't get everything working that way, instead of the toggle route.


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21083220
> 
> 
> Different how? No one seems to be using pins 6,7,8,9. Seems it's 2,3,5 for Onkyo. 1,2,3,5 for Marantz. Did you just swap pin 2&3 and add 1 for example? Could you give the pins for the 1,2,3,5 on your devices?



I can get you those pin outs but I have no idea if they work. I am only using pins 2-3-5 for TX and RX and Ground.


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## XARiUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XARiUS* /forum/post/21085182
> 
> 
> Interesting. I worked based off the example panels which have the "activity" buttons listed down the side as "links". I just assumed entrances to the page they link to was the easiest way since you could edit the entrances, but apparently had to delete the button/link and re-create it if you decided to make changes, as I couldn't find a way to edit the commands once I had dropped them onto the button.
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for the feedback. I'll check on the discreet codes and see if I can't get everything working that way, instead of the toggle route.



So, when you get feedback working from a network controlled receiver, and you actually see stuff change on the screen as you push buttons, is it normal to jump up and down yelling, thinking this is the coolest [email protected]#$ ever??







K, very off topic. Backing out of thread now. *addicted*


----------



## cheezit73





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XARiUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So, when you get feedback working from a network controlled receiver, and you actually see stuff change on the screen as you push buttons, is it normal to jump up and down yelling, thinking this is the coolest [email protected]#$ ever??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K, very off topic. Backing out of thread now. *addicted*



Yes you are fine....do not seek therapy!


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I can get you those pin outs but I have no idea if they work. I am only using pins 2-3-5 for TX and RX and Ground.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Neil



That's all I needed.I don't need the pin outs.


----------



## scoochie

How are people using their irule to control XBMC? (IR, HTTP) what's the best/most responsive way...does anyone have some tips for a newbie?

If I decided to go the HTTP route how does it exactly work?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoochie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How are people using their irule to control XBMC? (IR, HTTP) what's the best/most responsive way...does anyone have some tips for a newbie?
> 
> If I decided to go the HTTP route how does it exactly work?



I use XBMC Lite to control it directly via the network.


----------



## KallanOz

Why does Irule hate Australia? We get redirected to uRemote which is a rip off site charging $1199($1233 US) for their package as they preset an Xbox or ps3 panel. I just want to buy a few global cache items. But you cannot do that from the Aussie site.


Seriously iRule my friends love what they see but they will never buy from the crap site.


----------



## Trevorsplace

Anyone found the Network codes for the latest panasonic Blu-Ray players .

DMP-BDT210 or 310.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/21090726
> 
> 
> Anyone found the Network codes for the latest panasonic Blu-Ray players .
> 
> DMP-BDT210 or 310.



Do not exist (easily or moderately). You have to write a script to get those working. Panasonic uses POST command type. Used Wireshark to see what the codes are but it is a mess.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KallanOz* /forum/post/21089650
> 
> 
> Why does Irule hate Australia? We get redirected to uRemote which is a rip off site charging $1199($1233 US) for their package as they preset an Xbox or ps3 panel. I just want to buy a few global cache items. But you cannot do that from the Aussie site.
> 
> 
> Seriously iRule my friends love what they see but they will never buy from the crap site.



Contractual obligations. uRemote is a sole distributor of iRule in Australia.



Alex


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KallanOz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why does Irule hate Australia? We get redirected to uRemote which is a rip off site charging $1199($1233 US) for their package as they preset an Xbox or ps3 panel. I just want to buy a few global cache items. But you cannot do that from the Aussie site.
> 
> 
> Seriously iRule my friends love what they see but they will never buy from the crap site.




Try www.demopad.com .


----------



## t_heinrich

Hello,


does anybody here is running a dreambox 800 and controls it with iRule?


I'm looking for discrete power codes.


Thanks in advance.


Cheers Thomas


----------



## frogpond1

Sure its been asked before but didn't feel like searching through 100's of pages. We have a PS3, Denon receiver, Comcast HD box and an Epson 8350 so do we need one with six IR outputs or can the base models with 3 IR outputs be used?


Overall liking what I see over the Peel as that does not support projectors and looks way more limited.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frogpond1* /forum/post/21091347
> 
> 
> Sure its been asked before but didn't feel like searching through 100's of pages. We have a PS3, Denon receiver, Comcast HD box and an Epson 8350 so do we need one with six IR outputs or can the base models with 3 IR outputs be used?
> 
> 
> Overall liking what I see over the Peel as that does not support projectors and looks way more limited.



If you want strictly IR, then you can get one with 3 IR outputs and get 3 dual emitters for a total of 6 IR outputs. If you are coming from Harmony RF, you can re-use those dual IR emitters.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t_heinrich* /forum/post/21091274
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> does anybody here is running a dreambox 800 and controls it with iRule?
> 
> 
> I'm looking for discrete power codes.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Cheers Thomas



Have you tried using "Dream Multimedia Set Top Box All Models" device? It has Power ON and Power Off commands.


Do a search for Type=Set Top Box and Vendor=Dream Multimedia.




Alex


----------



## XARiUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21091181
> 
> 
> Do not exist (easily or moderately). You have to write a script to get those working. Panasonic uses POST command type. Used Wireshark to see what the codes are but it is a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I found this out last night. Was able to build a simple html form with buttons that did stuff, but not very intuitive, or for that matter, possible to implement in iRule, that I can tell.


I can't remember where I found this on the internet last night, but I'm shamelessly reposting it here incase someone finds it of use.

Code:


Code:


Forms based POST Codes and action needed to send a single command:

http://your_players_ip/WAN/dvdr/dvdr_ctrl.cgi

cCMD_RC_#####.x=100
cCMD_RC_#####.y=100

ie: cCMD_RC_POWER.x=100 and cCMD_RC_POWER.y=100

Where ##### = one of the following commands

POWER:  POWER
OPEN/CLOSE:  OP_CL
1 (@.):  D1
2 (ABC):  D2
3 (DEF):  D3
4 (GHI):  D4
5 (JKL):  D5
6 (MNO):  D6
7 (PQRS):  D7
8 (TUV):  D8
9 (WXYZ):  D9
0 (-,):  D0
* (CANCEL):  CLEAR
# ([_]):  SHARP
SKYPE:  SKYPE
3D:  3D
AUDIO:  AUDIOSEL
NETFLIX: NETFLIX
SEARCH :  CUE
PLAY >:  PLAYBACK
SKIP :  SKIPFWD
PAUSE ||:  PAUSE
STOP:  STOP
STATUS:  DSPSEL
EXIT:  EXIT
POP-UP MENU (TOP MENU):  TITLE
VIERA CAST:  V_CAST
HOME:  MLTNAV
UP:  UP
DOWN:  DOWN
LEFT :  RIGHT
OK:  SELECT
SUBMENU:  MENU
RETURN:  RETURN
RED:  RED
GREEN:  GREEN
BLUE:  BLUE
YELLOW:  YELLOW

You have to turn on network control in the player, and add the device you would like to have access to the allowed MAC address list.


If someone figures out how you could create forms based post methods in iRule, I'm down to help getting this working.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XARiUS* /forum/post/21091917
> 
> 
> I found this out last night. Was able to build a simple html form with buttons that did stuff, but not very intuitive, or for that matter, possible to implement in iRule, that I can tell.
> 
> 
> I can't remember where I found this on the internet last night, but I'm shamelessly reposting it here incase someone finds it of use.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Forms based POST Codes and action needed to send a single command:
> 
> http://your_players_ip/WAN/dvdr/dvdr_ctrl.cgi
> 
> cCMD_RC_#####.x=100
> cCMD_RC_#####.y=100
> 
> ie: cCMD_RC_POWER.x=100 and cCMD_RC_POWER.y=100
> 
> Where ##### = one of the following commands
> 
> POWER:  POWER
> OPEN/CLOSE:  OP_CL
> 1 (@.):  D1
> 2 (ABC):  D2
> 3 (DEF):  D3
> 4 (GHI):  D4
> 5 (JKL):  D5
> 6 (MNO):  D6
> 7 (PQRS):  D7
> 8 (TUV):  D8
> 9 (WXYZ):  D9
> 0 (-,):  D0
> * (CANCEL):  CLEAR
> # ([_]):  SHARP
> SKYPE:  SKYPE
> 3D:  3D
> AUDIO:  AUDIOSEL
> NETFLIX: NETFLIX
> SEARCH :  CUE
> PLAY >:  PLAYBACK
> SKIP :  SKIPFWD
> PAUSE ||:  PAUSE
> STOP:  STOP
> STATUS:  DSPSEL
> EXIT:  EXIT
> POP-UP MENU (TOP MENU):  TITLE
> VIERA CAST:  V_CAST
> HOME:  MLTNAV
> UP:  UP
> DOWN:  DOWN
> LEFT :  RIGHT
> OK:  SELECT
> SUBMENU:  MENU
> RETURN:  RETURN
> RED:  RED
> GREEN:  GREEN
> BLUE:  BLUE
> YELLOW:  YELLOW
> 
> You have to turn on network control in the player, and add the device you would like to have access to the allowed MAC address list.
> 
> 
> If someone figures out how you could create forms based post methods in iRule, I'm down to help getting this working.




Yeah, I got all of that enabled on my Pani. Tried to use /WAN/dvdr/dvdr_ctrl.cgi?OP_CL but no dice.



Alex


----------



## heffneil

Just used one of my originally wired adapter with red on 2 and green on 3 and it didn't work with my panasonic projector. Flipped 2 and 3 so 2 is RED and 3 is Green. In the panny book it says that 2 is TXD and 3 is RXD with 5 as GND so I am certain that 5 being Yellow is good. Hope this helps just about everyone!


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## KallanOz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Contractual obligations. uRemote is a sole distributor of iRule in Australia.
> 
> 
> Alex



But uRemote do not allow you to login to the builder or offer global cache apps. Infact their is no iRule branding at all.


----------



## spike9876

Hello,


I've been looking at iRule to use with an existing IPhone and future IPad purchase.


I currently have a Denon 4308CI (I believe I'll be upgrading to Integra DHC-80.3 soon), Pioneer Elite TV, OPPO BDP-93 and Optimum cable. I suppose I don't have to worry about getting codes for these ?


Besides using IPad as a remote control, I also wanted the ability to stream music/pictures from my network. Is this possible with iRule ?


My current concern is that they don't seem to have phone support only email support... I was looking at their video tutorials... and it seems ok to do.


Is it possible also to control my home temp ? If so, what thermometer do I need to get ?


Please let me know if this product is good to use.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## scoochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21088917
> 
> 
> I use XBMC Lite to control it directly via the network.



Steve is there a list somewhere of all the HTTP commands possible with XBMC. I tried googling and have not had any luck. Thanks for your advice/help


----------



## heffneil

So now I am trying to get feedback on the volume from my marantz receiver. For some reason the on in the database is way way off from my AV8003. I thought I figured it out. I got as far as it showing volume however I don't believe it is the correct volume and it doesn't update?! Just wondering if anyone has any tips? I do have it associated with the proper device and I had to put the suffix and prefix in for the device - the one in the DB was blank?! Then i had to put the Prefix under the command of VOL:


Again before it was all pretty blank and useless... Almost there just a few things aren't awry.


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## heffneil

Ok I got the stuff working for Marantz. I ended up removing the devices prefix and suffix and using it only within the command . Also the formula is WAY WAY off. I need to play with it more but it is no bueno.


Neil


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoochie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Steve is there a list somewhere of all the HTTP commands possible with XBMC. I tried googling and have not had any luck. Thanks for your advice/help



Import the device and look at the commands. It is already available in the builder. You can add to them with almost anything in the XBMC http command set.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoochie* /forum/post/21093339
> 
> 
> Steve is there a list somewhere of all the HTTP commands possible with XBMC. I tried googling and have not had any luck. Thanks for your advice/help



If the ones in the database don't help you, this might
http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=JSON_RPC


----------



## scoochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21093551
> 
> 
> Import the device and look at the commands. It is already available in the builder. You can add to them with almost anything in the XBMC http command set.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21093564
> 
> 
> If the ones in the database don't help you, this might
> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=JSON_RPC





Thanks Guys..figured it out!!


----------



## t_heinrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21091894
> 
> 
> Have you tried using "Dream Multimedia Set Top Box All Models" device? It has Power ON and Power Off commands.
> 
> 
> Do a search for Type=Set Top Box and Vendor=Dream Multimedia.
> 
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex,


yes I tried it and it doesn't work.


I believe it can't work, because these are network codes and you can wake up the Dreambox only with IR commands.


I use exactly these network codes to control the Dreambox. Now I'm looking for discrete IR Power codes.


Cheers Thomas


----------



## spike9876

What kind of feedback does iRule get from either receiver/dvd player when using RS232 ? Does anyone use this feature ?


----------



## bentson

Anyone using serial control for a *Sony VLP-VW85* projector?

I have the Monoprice network cable adapters but need to know the pin connections.

Coming from GC-100 => Monoprice adapter _(to be configured)_ => Network cable => Monoprice adapter _(to be configured)_ => Projector.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/se...keyword=serial 


My run is about 30 feet so I'm thinking IR is not a reasonable option?


The serial codes are in the iRule builder library so I would think someone is using iRule with this Projector.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t_heinrich* /forum/post/21093775
> 
> 
> Hi Alex,
> 
> 
> yes I tried it and it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> I believe it can't work, because these are network codes and you can wake up the Dreambox only with IR commands.
> 
> 
> I use exactly these network codes to control the Dreambox. Now I'm looking for discrete IR Power codes.
> 
> 
> Cheers Thomas



This device name that I have provided is IR codes only because these codes are in the Database Codes section, which are ALWAYS IR.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spike9876* /forum/post/21094733
> 
> 
> What kind of feedback does iRule get from either receiver/dvd player when using RS232 ? Does anyone use this feature ?



You get input, listening mode, volume, mute status, power. On some AVRs you also get iPod playing info as well as Internet Radio playing info. Prime example is Onkyo/Integra.



Alex


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spike9876* /forum/post/21094733
> 
> 
> What kind of feedback does iRule get from either receiver/dvd player when using RS232 ? Does anyone use this feature ?



Among other things, Oppo Blu-ray players can send the elapsed time of the movie, updated once per second. I always like to know where I am in a movie if it starts to get a bit slow







.


----------



## bentson

Does anyone know how this is done?


My Movies cover art integration into iRule

This would kick the WAF up about 20 notches.

http://www.youtube.com/user/absolootbs


----------



## spike9876




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21095380
> 
> 
> You get input, listening mode, volume, mute status, power. On some AVRs you also get iPod playing info as well as Internet Radio playing info. Prime example is Onkyo/Integra.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



This is good to know... I was actually on planning on getting Integra pre processor soon to replace my Denon 4308CI.


I suppose I'll be able to get some input as well from my OPPO BDP-93 ?


I know there are other remotes that support IPhone/IPad... so is iRule the best of them or should I also be looking at another company ?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bentson* /forum/post/21095469
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how this is done?
> 
> 
> My Movies cover art integration into iRule
> 
> This would kick the WAF up about 20 notches.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/absolootbs



It's simply done with an embedded web page and a HTPC.


----------



## spike9876




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/21095443
> 
> 
> Among other things, Oppo Blu-ray players can send the elapsed time of the movie, updated once per second. I always like to know where I am in a movie if it starts to get a bit slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



OK... Yes, it would be helpful to see the elapsed time of a movie...


----------



## spike9876

Going to iRule home page, I can see where I purchase GC hardware... but where do I buy the iRule editor ? How much does it costs ?


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bentson* /forum/post/21095469
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how this is done?
> 
> 
> My Movies cover art integration into iRule
> 
> This would kick the WAF up about 20 notches.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/absolootbs



I accomplished this (and much more) using XBMC on a dedicated PC. Once you have that, just enable HTTP control in settings and choose a web interface (I use wTouch) or make your own. Use a static IP for your HTPC and then add the device as an HTTP gateway and a page with the URL on it. I had mine working in no time


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spike9876* /forum/post/21096101
> 
> 
> Going to iRule home page, I can see where I purchase GC hardware... but where do I buy the iRule editor ? How much does it costs ?



That's very strange, i can't find a link to buy a licence either. You should still be able to access the builder (it's all online) and use your free 2 week trial


edit: Basic is $50 and pro is $100


----------



## spike9876




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21096121
> 
> 
> That's very strange, i can't find a link to buy a licence either. You should still be able to access the builder (it's all online) and use your free 2 week trial
> 
> 
> edit: Basic is $50 and pro is $100



Yes, found it... It can be found here: builder.iruleathome.com


I'm still not ready... What's the difference between Basic & Pro ? With Pro you get 2 way feedback ?


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spike9876* /forum/post/21096147
> 
> 
> Yes, found it... It can be found here: builder.iruleathome.com
> 
> 
> I'm still not ready... What's the difference between Basic & Pro ? With Pro you get 2 way feedback ?



the 2.0 release notes details the differences
http://www.iruleathome.com/irule-20-release-notes.html


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoochie* /forum/post/21093664
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys..figured it out!!



You should realize that the XBMC Lite device uses the old XBMC HTTP API, not the new JSON commands. Although the HTTP API has been deprecated, it still functions and is not likely to be removed anytime soon. Here is a link to the HTTP API. You can add almost any command that generates an action. I suspect someone will eventually get around to making a new device using JSON.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21096189
> 
> 
> You should realize that the XBMC Lite device uses the old XBMC HTTP API, not the new JSON commands. Although the HTTP API has been deprecated, it still functions and is not likely to be removed anytime soon. Here is a link to the HTTP API. You can add almost any command that generates an action. I suspect someone will eventually get around to making a new device using JSON.



Is there any benefits other than apparently more discrete codes? I may get around to doing this soon


----------



## spike9876




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21096158
> 
> 
> the 2.0 release notes details the differences
> http://www.iruleathome.com/irule-20-release-notes.html



OK... Got it.


What about hardware... Since I plan to use serial ports for AVR & OPPO, would I be buying Global Cache GC-100-12 ?


I notice this model has 3 relay connections... In what scenarios would you use these ?


Also, are the IR & serial port cables included with GC-100-12 ?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21096103
> 
> 
> I accomplished this (and much more) using XBMC on a dedicated PC. Once you have that, just enable HTTP control in settings and choose a web interface (I use wTouch) or make your own. Use a static IP for your HTPC and then add the device as a Network gateway and a page with the URL on it. I had mine working in no time



Are you sure that you add it as a network gateway? I believe it is HTTP GATEWAY.



Alex


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21096325
> 
> 
> Are you sure that you add it as a network gateway? I believe it is HTTP GATEWAY.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I'm sorry, you're right. Although to get the web interface working that step isn't even necessary, it's only if you wanted to add individual buttons to your iRule remote


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21096499
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, you're right. Although to get the web interface working that step isn't even necessary, it's only if you wanted to add individual buttons to your iRule remote



Just making sure that I wasn't missing anything since I am the one who created the XBMC Light device about 2 years ago.


With JSON, you supposedly can telnet to XBMC on port 9090 for RAW JSON SEND/RECEIVE commands.



Alex


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spike9876* /forum/post/21096265
> 
> 
> OK... Got it.
> 
> 
> What about hardware... Since I plan to use serial ports for AVR & OPPO, would I be buying Global Cache GC-100-12 ?
> 
> 
> I notice this model has 3 relay connections... In what scenarios would you use these ?
> 
> 
> Also, are the IR & serial port cables included with GC-100-12 ?



Also keep in mind that some AVR's are controllable over ethernet which reduces the number of RS232 Global Cache ports you need. Onkyo/Integra can be controlled this way. The Oppo's still need to use RS232 - if you don't need feedback, then the Oppo has a IR port on the back that let's you "hard wire" the ir.


Cheers


----------



## spike9876




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/21096982
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind that some AVR's are controllable over ethernet which reduces the number of RS232 Global Cache ports you need. Onkyo/Integra can be controlled this way. The Oppo's still need to use RS232 - if you don't need feedback, then the Oppo has a IR port on the back that let's you "hard wire" the ir.
> 
> 
> Cheers



OK. Thanks.


----------



## heffneil

Anyone here using iRule to control a HD300 from SageTV? I got it working communicating with the server using the web plugin but I would prefer to communicate directly with the box. Someone setup the network device and shared it so I know you are out there but I can't seem to get it to work. Please let me know. My way works but I think I am missing some functionality and if the server is bogged down its a bit laggy.


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## Pettson

Where can I download the *Stainless Ipad buttons* to the iRulebuilder ??


In .png or jpg


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bentson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone using serial control for a Sony VLP-VW85 projector?
> 
> I have the Monoprice network cable adapters but need to know the pin connections.
> 
> Coming from GC-100 => Monoprice adapter (to be configured) => Network cable => Monoprice adapter (to be configured) => Projector.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/se...keyword=serial
> 
> 
> My run is about 30 feet so I'm thinking IR is not a reasonable option?
> 
> 
> The serial codes are in the iRule builder library so I would think someone is using iRule with this Projector.



Did you see the link I posted on your thread on this topic?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pettson* /forum/post/21099146
> 
> 
> Where can I download the *Stainless Ipad buttons* to the iRulebuilder ??
> 
> 
> In .png or jpg



1. Open Builder

2. Upper left, click Browse, Image Libraries

3. In the "look for" box enter "stainless" and click "search"

4. iRule will display all the image libraries with stainless buttons. You can view them first by clicking the little "eye" on the right.

5. Once you find the ones you want, click the check mark and hit import.

6. The buttons are imported and you will be able to select and use them from the right pane under Images tab.


If you want to get them as .png files to use in photoshop, when you click the "eye" and buttons show up, you can drag them to your desktop as a .png file.


Enjoy,

Jim


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21096103
> 
> 
> I accomplished this (and much more) using XBMC on a dedicated PC. Once you have that, just enable HTTP control in settings and choose a web interface (I use wTouch) or make your own. Use a static IP for your HTPC and then add the device as an HTTP gateway and a page with the URL on it. I had mine working in no time



I'd love to be able to add this to my system. Would you be able post a 'step-by-step' explanation for a relative 'newby'?


Brian


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/21100941
> 
> 
> I'd love to be able to add this to my system. Would you be able post a 'step-by-step' explanation for a relative 'newby'?
> 
> 
> Brian



I'm assuming you already have 1 or more computers running XBMC version 10.1 (Dharma) available here: http://xbmc.org/download/ 


1. From the home page choose Settings and then go to the Network tab

2. Ensure 'Allow control of XBMC via HTTP' is checked

3. Click on the 'Web Interface' line and click 'Get More...'

4. Install the wTouch interface and select it as your interface

5. Make note of the port number (and UN/PW if you set one)

6. Find out the IP address of your computer (For this to work reliably you should assign it a static IP outside the range of your router's DHCP)

7. Create a landscape 1x1 page in the iRule builder and add a URL to it that points to your computer and port # (ex. http://192.168.1.250:80 )

-The only reason I recommend that you use landscape is that a full page website with gestures can be annoying to 'swype' out of the way. You have to be sure you're on the title bar. This way you just turn the phone to switch between touch and button control.

8. Now when you turn your iPhone on its side on your XBMC page it will switch to a landscape gesture pad with a Keyboard, Browse and Help! button. Read the help page to learn all the available gestures and hit browse to look through your library and start playing things. 'Currently Playing' artwork and a play timer will appear on the gesture pad.


I just tried out the Default interface and while it is a nice way to browse your movies by poster, you can ONLY see movies and music, and it doesn't have the full control of wTouch.


Current limitations that I can find:

I have some movies in 'Sets' and i can't open the set (I imagine it's sending a Play command which wouldn't work)

Artwork is very slow to load. Apparently the phone has to download all artwork fullsize and then resize it. This is a problem with big movie libraries and high resolution artwork. Hopefully in the future it can look for a thumbnail file instead or something.


This is another interface with some promise http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=89229&page=2 


Hopefully you get it all working


----------



## scoochie

I have question that might seem stupid. But is it possible to use irule to turn on/off my computer (Windows 7)? Usually when I 'm done watching a movie on xbmc...I would like to have one power button that does it all - exits xbmc, then switches my computer off and then shuts down equipment(projector, dvd etc..etc..). I know how to do most of it just not how to have irule control the power on/off of my PC. Any suggestions?


thanks


Also forgot to add....


I don't want to shutdown the PC using XBMC's shutdown feature. because I would like the option to just quit XBMC and not shutdown if I felt like doing something else on the PC.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoochie* /forum/post/21102162
> 
> 
> I have question that might seem stupid. But is it possible to use irule to turn on/off my computer (Windows 7)? Usually when I 'm done watching a movie on xbmc...I would like to have one power button that does it all - exits xbmc, then switches my computer off and then shuts down equipment(projector, dvd etc..etc..). I know how to do most of it just not how to have irule control the power on/off of my PC. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> thanks



A standalone installation of XBMC should shut the computer when you exit. If yours is installed on a Windows computer I think you'd have to use Eventghost or some other program to execute commands on the PC.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoochie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have question that might seem stupid. But is it possible to use irule to turn on/off my computer (Windows 7)? Usually when I 'm done watching a movie on xbmc...I would like to have one power button that does it all - exits xbmc, then switches my computer off and then shuts down equipment(projector, dvd etc..etc..). I know how to do most of it just not how to have irule control the power on/off of my PC. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> thanks



I'm not near my computer now, so I can't say for sure, but I think this is a shut down option in XBMC. You can wirher exit XBMC or have it shut down. You can exit XBMC by using an exit command in MCE Controller. And there are other ways to do this with MCE Controller, which includes various shut-down commands.


----------



## scoochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21102189
> 
> 
> A standalone installation of XBMC should shut the computer when you exit. If yours is installed on a Windows computer I think you'd have to use Eventghost or some other program to execute commands on the PC.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21102220
> 
> 
> I'm not near my computer now, so I can't say for sure, but I think this is a shut down option in XBMC. You can wirher exit XBMC or have it shut down. You can exit XBMC by using an exit command in MCE Controller. And there are other ways to do this with MCE Controller, which includes various shut-down commands.



Sorry guys...it looks like you replied before I finished editing my post. I didn't want to use the shutdown feature in XBMC..was wondering if there was a way to have irule directly control my PC and shut it down.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoochie* /forum/post/21102317
> 
> 
> Sorry guys...it looks like you replied before I finished editing my post. I didn't want to use the shutdown feature in XBMC..was wondering if there was a way to have irule directly control my PC and shut it down.



Well it does have both an Exit and a Shutdown option i believe. Otherwise you'll want to use MCE controller or similar like Steve suggested


----------



## scoochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21102348
> 
> 
> Well it does have both an Exit and a Shutdown option i believe. Otherwise you'll want to use MCE controller or similar like Steve suggested



I'll look into the MCE controller. Thanks!


----------



## vwpower44

I have run out of IR outputs in my system, and instead of buying another iTach, I would like to use IP to control my Sony BluRay. Has anyone had success with this? I have tried, but cannot seem to get it. Also in Sony's documentation, they don't list the port, and I am not sure if it is 80 or something totally different.


I found this at Remote Central, but have no idea on how to translate it...

http://files.remotecentral.com/view/...sc_player.html 


Thanks,


Mike


----------



## jimim

I added some more zwave leviton lights last night. I figured it was a good time to play with the 2way feedback again.


I'm having problems with some lights not providing feedback. One way everything is great. But if I query one light at a time some reaping and a few don't. I made sure the leviton serial controller was updated with all nodes (devices). And it was fine.


Anyone out there able to help a bit with zwave experience or other lighting out there? Also anyone have problems with responses back from lights if there are alot of lights being queried? Seems like as I query more and more lights things really bog down?


----------



## Pettson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21100352
> 
> 
> 1. Open Builder
> 
> 2. Upper left, click Browse, Image Libraries
> 
> 3. In the "look for" box enter "stainless" and click "search"
> 
> 4. iRule will display all the image libraries with stainless buttons. You can view them first by clicking the little "eye" on the right.
> 
> 5. Once you find the ones you want, click the check mark and hit import.
> 
> 6. The buttons are imported and you will be able to select and use them from the right pane under Images tab.
> 
> 
> If you want to get them as .png files to use in photoshop, when you click the "eye" and buttons show up, you can drag them to your desktop as a .png file.
> 
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Jim



Thx Jim !!


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21103985
> 
> 
> I added some more zwave leviton lights last night. I figured it was a good time to play with the 2way feedback again.
> 
> 
> I'm having problems with some lights not providing feedback. One way everything is great. But if I query one light at a time some reaping and a few don't. I made sure the leviton serial controller was updated with all nodes (devices). And it was fine.
> 
> 
> Anyone out there able to help a bit with zwave experience or other lighting out there? Also anyone have problems with responses back from lights if there are alot of lights being queried? Seems like as I query more and more lights things really bog down?



That seems to be a problem with the Z-Wave protocol. The more devices you add, the longer it takes to get responses. I have been playing around with Open Z-Wave and have found exactly that.


This is one of the reasons I moved to using Insteon. I still have a few Z-Wave devices but everything works much smoother now.


I have heard good things about Vera as a central controller rather than my Z-Stick so that may be an option to look at. There is, at least, one person on this forum that has a Vera. Hopefully they can jump in with more info here.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be a problem with the Z-Wave protocol. The more devices you add, the longer it takes to get responses. I have been playing around with Open Z-Wave and have found exactly that.
> 
> 
> This is one of the reasons I moved to using Insteon. I still have a few Z-Wave devices but everything works much smoother now.
> 
> 
> I have heard good things about Vera as a central controller rather than my Z-Stick so that may be an option to look at. There is, at least, one person on this forum that has a Vera. Hopefully they can jump in with more info here.



Thanks for the reply. I figured whatever the central control is that the traffic would still be an issue? Vera is in my head now. That was next. Will I be able to control that over irule? I didn't go think stick cause it's windows based only. I need Mac.


I'm at the point of no return with zwave. As a network it's rock solid I feel when up but control for third party is its problem.


Jimi


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21105032
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I figured whatever the central control is that the traffic would still be an issue? Vera is in my head now. That was next. Will I be able to control that over irule? I didn't go think stick cause it's windows based only. I need Mac.
> 
> 
> I'm at the point of no return with zwave. As a network it's rock solid I feel when up but control for third party is its problem.
> 
> 
> Jimi



Vera is basically an isy-99 for Z-Wave. As I understand it, it constantly monitors the Z-Wave network and keeps everything in a local database so that when you query you get an instantaneous response. Vera is expensive but seeing as it's a commercial product you can get support. It is easily controllable from iRule with its HTTP API.


I have a Mac (An iMac 27 that is on 24/7) and use a thinkstick with OZW and my own C++ Unix program. Open Z-Wave is still a work in progress and my own program is not ready for prime time (And won't be for many years). It kinda works (When it's not Seg Faulting). I use MAMP as my HTTP interface with a PHP script that receives commands from iRule. PHP then uses shell_exec to execute my C++ application to send/receive data from the Z-Wave network.


MisterHouse (An open source home automation application written in perl that works with all OS's including Mac OS X) may be another option to check into. There has been some development work with Z-Wave stuff. Here are some links if you'd like to take a look...

http://misterhouse.wikispaces.com/Z-Wave 
http://misterhouse.wikispaces.com/Insteon 
http://www.gordonmeyer.com/2006/01/another_zwave_p.html 
http://objectmix.com/home-automation...ting-note.html 


I still think Insteon is the way to go and plan to migrate my Z-Wave devices to Insteon as I can afford to.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Vera is basically an isy-99 for Z-Wave. As I understand it, it constantly monitors the Z-Wave network and keeps everything in a local database so that when you query you get an instantaneous response. Vera is expensive but seeing as it's a commercial product you can get support. It is easily controllable from iRule with its HTTP API.
> 
> 
> I have a Mac (An iMac 27 that is on 24/7) and use a thinkstick with OZW and my own C++ Unix program. Open Z-Wave is still a work in progress and my own program is not ready for prime time (And won't be for many years). It kinda works (When it's not Seg Faulting). I use MAMP as my HTTP interface with a PHP script that receives commands from iRule. PHP then uses shell_exec to execute my C++ application to send/receive data from the Z-Wave network.
> 
> 
> MisterHouse (An open source home automation application written in perl that works with all OS's including Mac OS X) may be another option to check into. There has been some development work with Z-Wave stuff. Here are some links if you'd like to take a look...
> 
> http://misterhouse.wikispaces.com/Z-Wave
> http://misterhouse.wikispaces.com/Insteon
> http://www.gordonmeyer.com/2006/01/another_zwave_p.html
> http://objectmix.com/home-automation...ting-note.html
> 
> 
> I still think Insteon is the way to go and plan to migrate my Z-Wave devices to Insteon as I can afford to.



Thanks for the response again. I'm going to look into Vera. And some of the other links u provided. Some of this is totally over my head but I'll try to fuddle through the link! Lol


Thanks!

Jimi


----------



## scoochie

I had two questions...


1) Is there a way to have the Irule app be full screen so I don't see the "Panels" and "Back button that is default to the ipad?"


2) Is there a way to blackout the screen completely like turning it off but not really put it into sleep mode? I made a black page in irule that I swipe to but it is still bright since I see the ipad panel with it's default labels on the top as well as the fact the screen still emits light even on a black screen and even this is distracting in a completely dark theater. BTW I'm on Ipad 2 (IOS5.0)


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoochie* /forum/post/21108033
> 
> 
> I had two questions...
> 
> 
> 1) Is there a way to have the Irule app be full screen so I don't see the "Panels" and "Back button that is default to the ipad?"
> 
> 
> 2) Is there a way to blackout the screen completely like turning it off but not really put it into sleep mode? I made a black page in irule that I swipe to but it is still bright since I see the ipad panel with it's default labels on the top as well as the fact the screen still emits light even on a black screen and even this is distracting in a completely dark theater. BTW I'm on Ipad 2 (IOS5.0)



There's no way to remove the bar at the top that holds the panels button, it's permanent. What you might be interested in is an app called "ScreenDimmer". It's made by Cydia and does require a jailbroken device. It blacks out the screen automatically when the device hasn't moved after a predetermined amount of time. Simply pick the device up and the motion sensor turns the screen back on without having to wait for gateways to connect.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21108259
> 
> 
> There's no way to remove the bar at the top that holds the panels button, it's permanent. What you might be interested in is an app called "ScreenDimmer". It's made by Cydia and does require a jailbroken device. It blacks out the screen automatically when the device hasn't moved after a predetermined amount of time. Simply pick the device up and the motion sensor turns the screen back on without having to wait for gateways to connect.



At this moment iPad 2 or iPhone 4s cannot be jailbroken so no dice on the screendimmer on iPad 2.



Alex


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21108297
> 
> 
> At this moment iPad 2 or iPhone 4s cannot be jailbroken so no dice on the screendimmer on iPad 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



...better said, "not anymore" or maybe "not yet again".


That's I have not upgraded my iPad2 from 4.3.3, when it was possible to jailbreak. Now I am enjoying my screensaver







.


I am still hoping that Apple eventually come to senses and add such essential feature like a screensaver to the OS.

____

Axel


----------



## bwade913

While googling for a way to control iTunes from iRule, I came across this:
http://ytrack.dewasmes.net/?page_id=50 


YTrack is an open source iTunes remote. Anyone know the details of what it means that "yTrack gets integrated in iRule"?


Bret


----------



## Keith Mickunas

I e-mailed iRule tech support yesterday to ask about Android support. They replied that their goal is to have a an Android version that supports all Android devices by the end of the year. I have to say, I'm quite pleased to hear that and sense Demopad told me they don't plan to support Android it makes the decision quite easy for me.


I'm going to start working on mine this week. I picked up a used iPod Touch to get me started. I can pretty much do everything by RS232 or TCP, so I'm pretty well set, shouldn't even need to buy any hardware for that.


One problem is my TV, so far as I can tell it's IR only, even though it has network access. Apparently HDMI control doesn't actually allow other devices to turn the TV on. That's very annoying. Apparently my Denon 4810 might be usable as an IR gateway, anyone know how I'd go about setting that up? I'm planning to control the 4810 via RS232 because of issues with multiple connections, but can I use it as an IR gateway via TCP but actually control the receiver via RS232? The only thing I need to do to the TV is turn it on and off and perhaps change 3D modes if I ever go that route.


----------



## Keith Mickunas

I'm trying to establish a connection between my linux PC and either Denon receiver or Opp player via a serial connection so I can try and make them work with iRule. Has anyone ever tried this? Can someone provide me with the exact syntax of an echo command? I've got 4 serial ports but so nothing I've tried sending through them with echo has had any effect. I need to figure out which serial port is which so I can set up that Java app to handle the TCP to RS232 conversion. I want to verify from the command line that I can connect before I bother throwing that in the mix.


----------



## heffneil

I guess it isn't my business but I just bought a digiport for like $50 on ebay and it works beautifully. You might want to consider this rather than have your computer having to always be on (and even if it does) this seems like a cleaner solution. As for your question I don't know im sure you can google this and somewhere it will tell you...


----------



## cheezit73

+1 on the digiport, best $50.00 I spent on my irule setup. I tried tcp2serial, it can work but not reliably and also not well with two way feedback. After some up time the tcp2 serial would stop responding and it did not work most the time after waking the computer from sleep. With the digi it just works all the time.


----------



## Keith Mickunas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21116594
> 
> 
> I guess it isn't my business but I just bought a digiport for like $50 on ebay and it works beautifully. You might want to consider this rather than have your computer having to always be on (and even if it does) this seems like a cleaner solution. As for your question I don't know im sure you can google this and somewhere it will tell you...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21116627
> 
> 
> +1 on the digiport, best $50.00 I spent on my irule setup. I tried tcp2serial, it can work but not reliably and also not well with two way feedback. After some up time the tcp2 serial would stop responding and it did not work most the time after waking the computer from sleep. With the digi it just works all the time.



Well my PC is up all the time as it is. It's my file server and I am also planning to have it run XBMC. So I'll see how it goes. If tcp2serial craps out on me I'll probably go the digiport route. I did get communication established and have verified which port is which and managed to make a connection with tcp2serial also. I've not started with irule yet, I'll just have to see how that goes.


----------



## Ryan1

I've been trying to set up my Marantz SR5006, which can be controlled over network.


Unfortunately, I can't find any network codes for Volume up/down or mute in devices.


Am I missing something?


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ryan1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been trying to set up my Marantz SR5006, which can be controlled over network.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't find any network codes for Volume up/down or mute in devices.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?



Try the SR7005 Network Codes. Works fine on my SR6006.


The complete set of Network Codes is available for download on the Marantz Site.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith Mickunas* /forum/post/21112934
> 
> 
> One problem is my TV, so far as I can tell it's IR only, even though it has network access. Apparently HDMI control doesn't actually allow other devices to turn the TV on. That's very annoying. Apparently my Denon 4810 might be usable as an IR gateway, anyone know how I'd go about setting that up? I'm planning to control the 4810 via RS232 because of issues with multiple connections, but can I use it as an IR gateway via TCP but actually control the receiver via RS232? The only thing I need to do to the TV is turn it on and off and perhaps change 3D modes if I ever go that route.



Basically no. The receiver would have to keep a database of all infra red codes that are out there and then provide commands to output those IR codes. I know of no receiver that has this functionality and I believe it's extremely unlikely any manufacturer would create one (The demand is just not there).


I think an iTach is in your future.


----------



## Keith Mickunas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/21120698
> 
> 
> Basically no. The receiver would have to keep a database of all infra red codes that are out there and then provide commands to output those IR codes. I know of no receiver that has this functionality and I believe it's extremely unlikely any manufacturer would create one (The demand is just not there).
> 
> 
> I think an iTach is in your future.



OK, I was looking at the devices listed on their website that are ethernet gateways and I thought that they could be used as gateways to other devices also. I just misinterpreted that. I was hoping there was a mechanism for iRule to pass the IR commands via the receiver's ethernet port out one of the receiver's IR outputs. Well it looks like I'll have to get at least one iTach then.


----------



## osupike99

Hi all,


New version of the app and changes to the builder are out.



Alex


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21122330
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> New version of the app and changes to the builder are out.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Explained why I got kicked out










Anywhere we can get a list of updates?


----------



## Peter M

Release notes here .


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Explained why I got kicked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhere we can get a list of updates?



Yeah. Check out the website. They are updating tutorials and release notes as I'm writing this. Biggest ones are no more connecting to gateways window, auto delay insertion, wake on LAN for http gateways, copy paste Feedbacks.



Alex


----------



## heffneil

Auto Delays are a really really nice and useful addition I will appreciate.


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## Jessev

From iTunes:


----------



## Someone00

Is this working for anyone?

Tap the gateway status icon in the lower-right corner of the screen to open a "drawer" containing the status of all the gateways and devices to which the current panel connects.


Thought that this was a status only pane from apple but hopefully I"m doing something wrong.


BTW: Trying to test while I watch WS!


----------



## linsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this working for anyone?
> 
> Tap the gateway status icon in the lower-right corner of the screen to open a "drawer" containing the status of all the gateways and devices to which the current panel connects.
> 
> 
> Thought that this was a status only pane from apple but hopefully I"m doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> BTW: Trying to test while I watch WS!



You have to turn on "show connection status" in the setup page


----------



## XARiUS

This is great. The POST implementation means we should now be able to network control Panasonic bluray players!


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/21122662
> 
> 
> You have to turn on "show connection status" in the setup page



THX -That worked on my iPhone but wanted to note that the feature does not work on ios 3.1.3 (1st gen iTouch)


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/21123431
> 
> 
> THX -That worked on my iPhone but wanted to note that the feature does not work on ios 3.1.3 (1st gen iTouch)



Probably because the iOS is too old. Feedback was an issue for that old of a device.



Alex


----------



## osupike99

You can also re-arrange the device codes now.



Alex


----------



## Pettson

just for me the image/device libraies DON´t work ???


----------



## Bulldogger

Does anyone know if an Android phone would allow the use of the "hard" volume control buttons?


----------



## Keith Mickunas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21124487
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if an Android phone would allow the use of the "hard" volume control buttons?



Well since other apps can override the volume buttons there's no reason iRule couldn't. It's up to the developer.


----------



## Axel

With 2.1 I really enjoy how fast iRule now connects to the gateways. For me it is now almost instantly.

____

Axel


----------



## bwade913

I really like the new gateway connection status feature. It's already helped me sort out my system by tracking down stray commands referencing obsolete gateways. A further improvement would be a feature where you select a gateway from the gateway status window and iRule highlights the buttons that reference that gateway. That would make it much easier to track down those stray commands. If it were possible to also indicate that entrances or gestures referenced the gateways that would be very helpful too.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith Mickunas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Well since other apps can override the volume buttons there's no reason iRule couldn't. It's up to the developer.



That might be enough to make me dump Apple. Hard buttons would be nice.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21127847
> 
> 
> That might be enough to make me dump Apple. Hard buttons would be nice.



Jailbreak and install Activator. You can make any type of button press/combo of button presses do just about anything. Not send button presses in iRule though.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Jailbreak and install Activator. You can make any type of button press/combo of button presses do just about anything. Not send button presses in iRule though.



I am on my 8th iPhone 4 in less than a year. I need the warranty. Apple store asked me what I was doing to break them. They replaced 4 phone in the course of 2 hours because I refused to leave the store until I used the phone for a few minutes after that comment. It only took minutes for the phones to break. Finally they went into the back and gave me a new phone. I believe the others were remanufactured. I didn't do anything unusual. No rough treatment with phone in an Otterbox Defender. Current phone has worked flawlessly but I have not forgotten.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Now that the HTTP POST method is supported, has anyone tried it with Yamaha AVRs and can show example commands? The three models I listed only support HTTP POST so they need this new feature. But the more recent Yamaha network AVRs (x67/x71/A series) can also be used to test it, since they still support HTTP POST as well as the simpler raw TCP protocol.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21128061
> 
> 
> I am on my 8th iPhone 4 in less than a year. I need the warranty. Apple store asked me what I was doing to break them. They replaced 4 phone in the course of 2 hours because I refused to leave the store until I used the phone for a few minutes after that comment. It only took minutes for the phones to break. Finally they went into the back and gave me a new phone. I believe the others were remanufactured. I didn't do anything unusual. No rough treatment with phone in an Otterbox Defender. Current phone has worked flawlessly but I have not forgotten.



That is certainly strange, but I've had a jailbroken iPhone for 4 years and have never broke one so not sure what that's got to do with anything. If you ever needed to take your phone to apple for something you just need to restore the software to original with iTunes...


edit: if it helps, i just set a short hold of my home button while the phone is locked to launch iRule. between that and no gateway message its MUCH nicer to use now


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly strange, but I've had a jailbroken iPhone for 4 years and have never broke one so not sure what that's got to do with anything. If you ever needed to take your phone to apple for something you just need to restore the software to original with iTunes...



Warranty is void When my phones broke they were locked up. No way to erase phone, restore, anything. Had I jailbroken the phone I would have been screwed. They locked and showed searching for signal. There is some kind of forced reset that is supposed to work but even that did not. All phones did exactly the same thing. They said it must be something on the AT&T end. It was not. I called the AT&T store. Woman that initially sent me to Apple told me," Tell them to go in the back and get you a new phone and stop giving you those remanufactured phones." They still gave me 2 more bad phones before they finally went in the back and gave me the phone I have now.


They were already trying to blame me. A jail broken phone would have allowed them to really do so.


I had a 3GS that never had a single problem.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21129676
> 
> 
> Warranty is void When my phones broke they were locked up. No way to erase phone, restore, anything. Had I jailbroken the phone I would have been screwed. They locked and showed searching for signal. There is some kind of forced reset that is supposed to work but even that did not. All phones did exactly the same thing. They said it must be something on the AT&T end. It was not. I called the AT&T store. Woman that initially sent me to Apple told me," Tell them to go in the back and get you a new phone and stop giving you those remanufactured phones." They still gave me 2 more bad phones before they finally went in the back and gave me the phone I have now.
> 
> 
> They were already trying to blame me. A jail broken phone would have allowed them to really do so.
> 
> 
> I had a 3GS that never had a single problem.



I don't know what to tell you... never seen an iPhone in my life that didn't reset by holding down home and power, and restored when connected to a PC. I guess you'll have to live with a crippled phone.


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21131111
> 
> 
> I don't know what to tell you... never seen an iPhone in my life that didn't reset by holding down home and power, and restored when connected to a PC. I guess you'll have to live with a crippled phone.



My first iPhone 4 (bought on launch day) died after about 6-weeks with a very flashy looking meltdown on the screen when I connected it to my PC. Nothing worked to get it back to work. Took it to the Apple store and they could not revive it no matter what. They told me that some early units had bad logic boards and were fried beyond reseting. Got a new one and it never happened again.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy* /forum/post/21131144
> 
> 
> My first iPhone 4 (bought on launch day) died after about 6-weeks with a very flashy looking meltdown on the screen when I connected it to my PC. Nothing worked to get it back to work. Took it to the Apple store and they could not revive it no matter what. They told me that some early units had bad logic boards and were fried beyond reseting. Got a new one and it never happened again.



That's the only real failure I can see happening, and there's no way for them to tell it's jailbroken at that point... so what's the harm?


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21131170
> 
> 
> That's the only real failure I can see happening, and there's no way for them to tell it's jailbroken at that point... so what's the harm?



In theory, and if you are/were really paranoid, the scenario could be that the dead phone is sent back to Apple's mothership and somehow they revive it and see that it was jailbroken. Your warranty for your new phone could be voided at that time.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21131170
> 
> 
> That's the only real failure I can see happening, and there's no way for them to tell it's jailbroken at that point... so what's the harm?



Nothing. Iphone is the best, never breaks nothing. Perfect, GOD's phone.


----------



## XARiUS

So has anyone implemented a POST method yet in the new iRule builder? Trying to figure out how you specify two name/value pairs in a single command.


I managed to get a simple html page with form buttons working to network control my DMP-BD110 player! I just have to figure out how to change the user-agent in iRule, and submit the two post values...


----------



## IGO2XS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pettson* /forum/post/21124343
> 
> 
> just for me the image/device libraies DON´t work ???



I can't browse devices either.


----------



## souzpalooz

Hey Guys,

This iRule program seems to be amazing and i have been reading alot about it. A few years back i spent about 6 months installing home theater systems, but only did the hardware and never got to the techie stuff. I am great with computers so i know i will be able to figure this program out no problem. But i have a few questions and i was wondering if anyone could answer them. I am moving into my new place in 1 month and planning on having 1 Tv, xbox, blue ray, cable box, and receiver.


1) Cost

Looks like i can looks like the global catche is about $100. Then i will need 3 dual Ir emitters, running about $36 total. The program is $50. So roughly around $200. Is this correct?


2) How many devices can i control?

With the dual IR emitter i can control 6 devices with Three independent IR outputs correct? Is there any catch to that or does it work pretty well.


3) Roomates

Is it possible to have the iRule app linked to the same account from 3 different iphones? this is very important because i will have 2 roomates and i dont want to be the only one to be able to control the TV.


4)Mulitple remotes

Is it possible to have another remote also. Lets say i hide all the electronics in the closet, is it possible to get one of those logitech harmony remotes for about $70. Then change one of the Global Cache iTach IP2IR outputs to an input? If not what would be another solution to this problem?


5) Global Cache iTach IP2IR

I was also looking at the wireless one and was wondering if it worked as good. I know wired is faster, but do i really need speed to just to control IR?



Thanks guys!


----------



## petew

1) Cost

Looks like i can looks like the global catche is about $100. Then i will need 3 dual Ir emitters, running about $36 total. The program is $50. So roughly around $200. Is this correct?

_The IP2IR includes one blaster and three regular stick on emitters. You may not need to purchase more seperately_


2) How many devices can i control?

With the dual IR emitter i can control 6 devices with Three independent IR outputs correct? Is there any catch to that or does it work pretty well.

_That's mostly correct, or you can use the blaster if you can physically arrange the components that way. There have been reports that the iTach does not have enough power on the ports to run some emitters. Two headed emitters may be a problem. I'd try to get by with the included emitters that are known to work. Also, you can feed the output from the iTach into an IR distribution system to feed even more emitters (I don't know specifics on that though).
_


3) Roomates

Is it possible to have the iRule app linked to the same account from 3 different iphones? this is very important because i will have 2 roomates and i dont want to be the only one to be able to control the TV.

_That is correct, iRule does not use iTunes so it should work. Keep in mind that you can only load your remote config on two (or three) "handsets" with the base builder license. Authorization for more handsets can be purchased._


4)Mulitple remotes

Is it possible to have another remote also. Lets say i hide all the electronics in the closet, is it possible to get one of those logitech harmony remotes for about $70. Then change one of the Global Cache iTach IP2IR outputs to an input? If not what would be another solution to this problem?

_I don't know much about the inputs but I don't think they work that way. If you can point a standard remote at the components it should still work. The stick-on IR emitters don't block incoming IR from a conventional remote. If you hide the components away you'll need to use an IR receiver for a conventional remote. In my case I already have a receiver and distribution block with it's own emitters in my equipment cabinet so I just pointed the iTach blaster at my IR receiver. Works fine. If I recall, the receiver and distribution ran about $100_


5) Global Cache iTach IP2IR

I was also looking at the wireless one and was wondering if it worked as good. I know wired is faster, but do i really need speed to just to control IR?

_Should be fine but I have no first hand experience.
_


And welcome to the forum. You'll find a load of knowledge here.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pettson* /forum/post/21124343
> 
> 
> just for me the image/device libraies DON´t work ???



same problem. Contacted support.


----------



## Bulldogger

I want to switch to an Android phone. Could someone recommend a phone that would work with the Retina buttons once Irule supports Android? I tried to update my Iphone 4 last night to ios5 and now am getting the Sim Card Not supported message. Never jailbroke phone, or anything. This will be the 8th phone that has broken. I guess I "jinked" myself with my discussion of the previous broken phones. Love the phone, but I can't take this anymore. I need the phone for my job and now have to take off work for the 4th time with 8 different Iphone fours. Head to Apple Store but this time out of warranty by about 2 weeks it appears.


----------



## souzpalooz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21133183
> 
> 
> same problem. Contacted support.



I had this issue, all i had to do was zoom out in of my window. In chrome, went to the view menu, then zoom, then zoom out. or just apple -


----------



## souzpalooz

Thanks for the quick response petew! You have solved all my questions, now it is just time to go out and get my supplies.


----------



## Bulldogger

Alright they replaced my iPhone 4. Out of warranty but considering the hassles I have had it was not a problem. This is phone #9. They said that quite a few people are having issues with ios5. Ok back to Irule.


----------



## jaga01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XARiUS* /forum/post/21131829
> 
> 
> So has anyone implemented a POST method yet in the new iRule builder? Trying to figure out how you specify two name/value pairs in a single command.
> 
> 
> I managed to get a simple html page with form buttons working to network control my DMP-BD110 player! I just have to figure out how to change the user-agent in iRule, and submit the two post values...



Hi Xarius,

I found below link regarding IP control of the Pana Blu-Ray models. Hope it can be an help for you. I cant figure out how to make it work.


http://www.perceptiveautomation.com/...t=6810&p=41085 


Regards,

Jacob


----------



## XARiUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaga01* /forum/post/21135388
> 
> 
> Hi Xarius,
> 
> I found below link regarding IP control of the Pana Blu-Ray models. Hope it can be an help for you. I cant figure out how to make it work.
> 
> 
> http://www.perceptiveautomation.com/...t=6810&p=41085
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jacob



Thanks, Jacob! I managed to get it all working last night via a webpage/form buttons, but hit a showstopper that I've mailed iRule about. The Panny requires the browser to appear as particular user-agent, which iRule doesn't have the ability to spoof as of this current release.










Hopefully in time more support can be added for this sort of thing.


If anyone wants the html page for testing, just send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'll send it over.


----------



## fight4yu




souzpalooz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 4)Mulitple remotes
> 
> Is it possible to have another remote also. Lets say i hide all the electronics in the closet, is it possible to get one of those logitech harmony remotes for about $70. Then change one of the Global Cache iTach IP2IR outputs to an input? If not what would be another solution to this problem?
> 
> 
> According to the website, you can configure the IR port to be either a IR out, IR in, or IR blaster. So, it seems like what you described should be possible. Now, what it does not described is if that IR in will get translated to IR-out.. or what will happen if I send my data through the ethernet and also got some command from IR-in?
> 
> 
> I try to find the user manual for the web portal and what it will do, but I am not successful. If anyone have a link to that (not the product manual or datasheet), please share. Thanks.


----------



## souzpalooz

I am still a little lost. lets say i a "receiver and distribution block with it's own emitters in my equipment cabinet" Can i just stick 1 Ir output emitter from the itachi over the main receiver for the distribution block and control all 6 devices? or do i need to setup the blaster?


----------



## petew

You can go straight from the output on the itach to the input on the distribution block with no IR stuff in between. Hopefully someone will chime in with what distribution block works. Not all do.


Since I already had an IR receiver and dist block, I pointed the blaster at that to use my existing IR hardware. Definitely not the most efficient way to go if starting from scratch.


----------



## souzpalooz

what kind of distribution block do you use? I was thinking of buying the Xantech DL85k. it only has 4 outputs so i was thinking about getting 4 dual emitters non blinking. does this seem to work well with all devices including the itachi?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *souzpalooz* /forum/post/21137149
> 
> 
> what kind of distribution block do you use? I was thinking of buying the Xantech DL85k. it only has 4 outputs so i was thinking about getting 4 dual emitters non blinking. does this seem to work well with all devices including the itachi?



I would use the Xantech 79144. It's a 10 source, amplified block. You would also need the GC GC-CGX cable and the Xantech power supply. The 79144 is legendary in its flawless operation.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I can't browse devices either.



Everything is working fine now. Now that I have checked out the improvements, must say I am very happy with Irule. I am curious about the back up. There seems to be the potential for file sharing? I can see where some might, say professionals, not be willing to share with the entire world but might be with friend or family or for hire. My assumption is that the very best work done by professionals will never be shared. Imagine doing a bunch of work, sharing, and then having to compete with another custom installer in your same city against your very own work!


----------



## osupike99

Hi all. Anyone interested in JSON RPC control of XBMC.


I figured it out. You need to send commands to port 9090 in NETWORK GATEWAY.


jsonrpc/{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Right","id":1} is the command in the builder for Cursor Right.


To get a list of suport command for your instance of XBMC you can send a command jsonrpc/{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"JSONRPC.Introspect","id":1} through Simple REST Client browser addon.

Need to set it to POST.

http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title...RPC.Introspect 




Over Port 9090 XBMC auto sends feedback so that is for me to tackle next.



Alex


----------



## troutct

I want to control a Samsung BD-D6500 Blue-Ray player via network commands (ie..NOT IR). I found devices "Samsung Blu Ray 1" and "Samsung Blu Ray 2" in the list of devices and both have network commands but I'm unclear as to how to define the gateway to which I'd attach these devices. Typically the gateway would be the IP address and a port number...similar to the way DirecTV boxes are setup.


Does anybody know what the port number would be ?

Has anybody used these devices and network commands successfully ?


Any info would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## jtjjen

Has anyone set up to control a Velodyne DD+18 sub through a network connection? If so, what port # do I need to use?


John


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troutct* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want to control a Samsung BD-D6500 Blue-Ray player via network commands (ie..NOT IR). I found devices "Samsung Blu Ray 1" and "Samsung Blu Ray 2" in the list of devices and both have network commands but I'm unclear as to how to define the gateway to which I'd attach these devices. Typically the gateway would be the IP address and a port number...similar to the way DirecTV boxes are setup.
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what the port number would be ?
> 
> Has anybody used these devices and network commands successfully ?
> 
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated !



Chances are this is using the rs232 port but I don't know the device. If you google ip control and your device info you will probably find out. Good luck


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troutct* /forum/post/21138973
> 
> 
> I want to control a Samsung BD-D6500 Blue-Ray player via network commands (ie..NOT IR). I found devices "Samsung Blu Ray 1" and "Samsung Blu Ray 2" in the list of devices and both have network commands but I'm unclear as to how to define the gateway to which I'd attach these devices. Typically the gateway would be the IP address and a port number...similar to the way DirecTV boxes are setup.
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what the port number would be ?
> 
> Has anybody used these devices and network commands successfully ?
> 
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated !



Try Port 80. HTTP GATEWAY. format is like this xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:80


Just a suggestion, haven't tried this.



Alex


----------



## troutct

_Chances are this is using the rs232 port but I don't know the device. If you google ip control and your device info you will probably find out. Good luck_



IT's not via RS232..it's via ethernet port. Per the player's Settings menu & manual, there's supposedly a smartphone app that can control this via wifi/LAN/network. I tried the iPhone Samsung remote app and the iPhone app couldn't detect the blu-ray player..perhaps that app is only for Samsung TVs (not Blu-Ray. Maybe the smartphone app that can control the blu-ray player is only available on Android ?


I can try the port 80 when I get home....I'm guessing I'd set this up as a HTTP device then ?


----------



## troutct

_I'm guessing I'd set this up as a HTTP device then ?_


Sorry..just re-read your post and see I would need to set it up as an HTTP GATEWAY.


Thanks ..I'll give it a try !


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21137715
> 
> 
> Hi all. Anyone interested in JSON RPC control of XBMC.
> 
> 
> I figured it out. You need to send commands to port 9090 in NETWORK GATEWAY.
> 
> 
> jsonrpc/{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Right","id":1} is the command in the builder for Cursor Right.
> 
> 
> To get a list of suport command for your instance of XBMC you can send a command jsonrpc/{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"JSONRPC.Introspect","id":1} through Simple REST Client browser addon.
> 
> Need to set it to POST.
> 
> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title...RPC.Introspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over Port 9090 XBMC auto sends feedback so that is for me to tackle next.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Can you explain how this is different from controlling XBMC through MCE control? Thanks.


Brian


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain how this is different from controlling XBMC through MCE control? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Brian



Direct control of xbmc.



Alex


----------



## snodric

What is the benefit of direct control (I've got the thing working through mce controller and so am wondering if it's worth the effort to figure out how to do direct control)?


Brian


----------



## heffneil

Anyone know where there is a black and white button labeled "Options". Sorry I am graphically handicapped and can't possibly consider making a poor looking button...


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21140730
> 
> 
> Anyone know where there is a black and white button labeled "Options". Sorry I am graphically handicapped and can't possibly consider making a poor looking button...
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



PM me with some details. I can make you almost anthing.


----------



## Black Banshee

Just bought the basic Irule today and am learning it... I have a newb question that I can't seem to find the answer to...


Custom buttons based on existing button art? How can I get the .png files out of irule so that I can edit the graphics for a button? There are copy/paste options, but it won't work if I try to paste into photoshop? I'm sure I'm missing something...


thanks


----------



## opeters

Can someone point me in the right direction, pls..


I am trying to control X10 commander using irule and the HTTP gateway.


Tested it on iPhone's Safari OK.


I used the tutorial to configure some buttons, but nothing is send (log file is empty).


Gateway is configured as follow:

172.19.3.170:8086 HTTP GET and I attached the X10 device I created.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Black Banshee* /forum/post/21143077
> 
> 
> Just bought the basic Irule today and am learning it... I have a newb question that I can't seem to find the answer to...
> 
> 
> Custom buttons based on existing button art? How can I get the .png files out of irule so that I can edit the graphics for a button? There are copy/paste options, but it won't work if I try to paste into photoshop? I'm sure I'm missing something...
> 
> 
> thanks



You can only copy them to your HDD while viewing them. Click on the eye icon all the way to the right to view the library. From there you can click and drag them to your desktop.


----------



## XARiUS

Question regarding Delay and a first gen Apple TV. I can't seem to duplicate the "press and hold" scrolling function the original remote provides. (Basically it makes it scroll REALLY fast until you release.) I'm using a GC iTach with the blaster, as all my components sit on one shelf, it was cleaner than using the individual emitters.


I have the repeatable commands turned on, at the very lowest delay of 100ms (0.1). I've tried everything up to 500ms delay, but still can't seem to get the damn scrolling working right. I've got about 40GB's in music, and not being able to scroll but a single item what feels like every second is _painful_!.


Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Pettson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/21131846
> 
> 
> I can't browse devices either.



I "solve" the problem, the "image libaries" window is too big to see the search field so I have too zoom out one step then it pops out !


So I hope iRule can scale it down one size


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Black Banshee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bought the basic Irule today and am learning it... I have a newb question that I can't seem to find the answer to...
> 
> 
> Custom buttons based on existing button art? How can I get the .png files out of irule so that I can edit the graphics for a button? There are copy/paste options, but it won't work if I try to paste into photoshop? I'm sure I'm missing something...
> 
> 
> thanks



I believe they are also available in the downloads area of irleathome.


----------



## Adam-DiVine

Just turned on my system and two of my panels are not working. I control a JVC RS1x, Oppo BDP-93 and a Pioneer SC-25 all via RS232. The JVC is still working fine, but whenever I press a button for the Oppo or Pioneer, I get red arrows in the lower lefthand corner of the panel. I have all green on the lower righthand corner of the panel and the gateway seems to be functioning properly... Any ideas?


----------



## tmacka88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all. Anyone interested in JSON RPC control of XBMC.
> 
> 
> I figured it out. You need to send commands to port 9090 in NETWORK GATEWAY.
> 
> 
> jsonrpc/{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Right","id":1} is the command in the builder for Cursor Right.
> 
> 
> To get a list of suport command for your instance of XBMC you can send a command jsonrpc/{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"JSONRPC.Introspect","id":1} through Simple REST Client browser addon.
> 
> Need to set it to POST.
> 
> 
> 
> Over Port 9090 XBMC auto sends feedback so that is for me to tackle next.
> 
> 
> Alex



Can u explain how to use this. I have read a fare bit on this but can't seem to get it working with my boxee box. Any help would be great. Cheers


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21145934
> 
> 
> I believe they are also available in the downloads area of irleathome.



But this will limit you to only iRule images, so it it better to grab what you want from the view window.


----------



## tmacka88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrekk76* /forum/post/20785320
> 
> 
> Nothing nearly done! just a prof of concept..



Can someone please inform me how to set 2 two feedback using boxes box. Like has been here. Do I need rule builder pro and search for boxes feedback or do I need to create a link adding JSON RPC or HTTP API?


A little help would be great I have searched everywhere but can not figure it out.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## Jim Clamage

I've been working solely on my iPad version of iRule for months and finally found some time to circle back to my iPhone version. Haven't touched it in 2 software updates. I only use landscape pages and have a "turn sideways" reminder on all of my portrait pages.


First thing I noticed is that some of my landscape pages are out of proportion, ie, some of my buttons are half off the screen. I can fix that easily. But now when I link from one page to a diff panel/page, the default iRule "back" button is not in its usual upper right hand corner location. Anyone know where it went? It works fine in my iPad versions.


Any thoughts appreciated.


Jim


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21150489
> 
> 
> I've been working solely on my iPad version of iRule for months and finally found some time to circle back to my iPhone version. Haven't touched it in 2 software updates. I only use landscape pages and have a "turn sideways" reminder on all of my portrait pages.
> 
> 
> First thing I noticed is that some of my landscape pages are out of proportion, ie, some of my buttons are half off the screen. I can fix that easily. But now when I link from one page to a diff panel/page, the default iRule "back" button is not in its usual upper right hand corner location. Anyone know where it went? It works fine in my iPad versions.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated.
> 
> 
> Jim



What version of iRule are you using on your phone? If not 2.1 then update it, prior to 2.o the back button missing was a know bug.


----------



## Jim Clamage

Version 2.1


----------



## ittech

Does anyone here have a big system? Experiences with using more than 4 ipods etc?


I'm looking at using this to control 6-7 rooms/displays with 16 sources through matrix switches, cat6 hdmi extenders and so on. How well does it understand multiple ios devices, for example i need 6 ipod's, one per room with panels only for that room's control options, then an iPad that has master control for the ability to take all displays and set them to the digital signage input default for example. Is there any communication as to the status of the setup between remotes? If I made such a command could each room switch to the panel for the "digital signage" input or highlight that icon?


Also will have multiple devices of the same type, like 6 playstation 3 systems with the harmony IR adapter. How do you end up pairing the IR emitter output with a device on the webpage? I need to have the 6 PS3's in a rack each with independent control by their assigned "room" ipod basically. Sounds like it's all possible just wanted to see if anyone else had done something like that yet.


Edit - also being an android/winmo person i've literally never had an iOS device before... Is there a way to lock the device down so that it can't be tampered with? Like have just one screen with the iRule app in the center, and the OS settings / other apps behind a password protected screen? Needs to be usable by the general public basically. (may have a retail alarm system attached for theft prevention)


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21150489
> 
> 
> I've been working solely on my iPad version of iRule for months and finally found some time to circle back to my iPhone version. Haven't touched it in 2 software updates. I only use landscape pages and have a "turn sideways" reminder on all of my portrait pages.
> 
> 
> First thing I noticed is that some of my landscape pages are out of proportion, ie, some of my buttons are half off the screen. I can fix that easily. But now when I link from one page to a diff panel/page, the default iRule "back" button is not in its usual upper right hand corner location. Anyone know where it went? It works fine in my iPad versions.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated.
> 
> 
> Jim





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/21151143
> 
> 
> What version of iRule are you using on your phone? If not 2.1 then update it, prior to 2.o the back button missing was a know bug.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21151189
> 
> 
> Version 2.1



FYI...Traded emails with custy support, turns out that on the iPhone/iPod in Landscape, the developers chose to leave off the Panel button, Page name and Back button due to lack of space. So I guess it's been so long since I used the builder for the iPhone that I forgot that stuff was never there...doh!


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmacka88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please inform me how to set 2 two feedback using boxes box. Like has been here. Do I need rule builder pro and search for boxes feedback or do I need to create a link adding JSON RPC or HTTP API?
> 
> 
> A little help would be great I have searched everywhere but can not figure it out.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Read the tutorial http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/feedback.html . You need the Pro version. This is the answer I got from Irule :To test all the feedback coming in you can create a new feedback by clicking on Actions and then Create Item under Feedbacks tab. Assign this feedback to your device as per tutorial. Then right mouse button click on the word Textual and then click on Add Code. Then right mouse button click on Textual Code and click on Add Value. Single click on Value and then go to the bottom left hand pane of the builder, which is the properties pane. In it, you should see Name, Description, Target Value, and Replace With. Put * into the Target Value. What this will do is bring you back all the feedback that the Theta is sending so that you can see the format. Now just drag and drop the feedback item, as per tutorial onto the GUI an d sync. Please be aware that a lot of devices only send feedback as a response to a command so you may not see any feedback until you press a volume or input buttons.

You can also figure out the feedback format from the RS232 codes documentation.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ittech* /forum/post/21152319
> 
> 
> 
> Also will have multiple devices of the same type, like 6 playstation 3 systems with the harmony IR adapter. How do you end up pairing the IR emitter output with a device on the webpage? I need to have the 6 PS3's in a rack each with independent control by their assigned "room" ipod basically. Sounds like it's all possible just wanted to see if anyone else had done something like that yet.
> 
> )



I can only answer this part. This is possible, not exactly simple, but at least straight forward. Since this is IR control, you would need a device such as the GC-100-12 with 6 separate IR outputs or 2 ITACH devices with 3 each, you couldn't use dual emmiters or a blaster as all the IR codes would be the same so all the devices would respond.


In the irule builder you would import 6 versions of the PS3 device, rename them to something like PS3-1 through PS3-6. Drag and drop the commands from each device to its corresponding page/buttons. Define Port 1 of the gc-100 for PS3-1, port 2 for PS3-2, etc. Stick the emmiters on each PS3 and you're good to go.


I've done the same with my 4 directv boxes, it is slightly simpler because they are controlled by HTTP gateway rather than IR, but I have 4 imported DTV devices, renamed DTV-Living Room, DTV-Theater, etc and they all work like a charm. Set up was a bit tedious and when building I have to be very careful that the correct command from the right device is placed on the right page, or when I hit channel up in the basement, the bedroom TV changes chanenel.


Hope that helps.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ittech* /forum/post/21152319
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have a big system? Experiences with using more than 4 ipods etc?
> 
> 
> I'm looking at using this to control 6-7 rooms/displays with 16 sources through matrix switches, cat6 hdmi extenders and so on. How well does it understand multiple ios devices, for example i need 6 ipod's, one per room with panels only for that room's control options, then an iPad that has master control for the ability to take all displays and set them to the digital signage input default for example. Is there any communication as to the status of the setup between remotes? If I made such a command could each room switch to the panel for the "digital signage" input or highlight that icon?
> 
> 
> Also will have multiple devices of the same type, like 6 playstation 3 systems with the harmony IR adapter. How do you end up pairing the IR emitter output with a device on the webpage? I need to have the 6 PS3's in a rack each with independent control by their assigned "room" ipod basically. Sounds like it's all possible just wanted to see if anyone else had done something like that yet.
> 
> 
> Edit - also being an android/winmo person i've literally never had an iOS device before... Is there a way to lock the device down so that it can't be tampered with? Like have just one screen with the iRule app in the center, and the OS settings / other apps behind a password protected screen? Needs to be usable by the general public basically. (may have a retail alarm system attached for theft prevention)



No, there is no direct communication between remotes. For devices that support 2-way communication, all remotes will be able to display the current status of a device, but at this time it is not possible to have iRule trigger automatic actions based on that status. The feedback is used for display purposes only.


I use seven remotes in my setup. Two iPads, two iPhones, two older retired iPhones and an iTouch. The biggest problem with running multiple remotes is having devices that allow only one connection. I've abandoned IP control of my Denon AVR in favor of RS-232 control for that reason. I also run multiple instances of MCE Controller on my HTPCs for that reason.


----------



## fight4yu

Edit - also being an android/winmo person i've literally never had an iOS device before... Is there a way to lock the device down so that it can't be tampered with? Like have just one screen with the iRule app in the center, and the OS settings / other apps behind a password protected screen? Needs to be usable by the general public basically. (may have a retail alarm system attached for theft prevention)[/quote]


There is an iphone configuration utility that is mostly for enterprise, and you basically can limit the "user" on say not downloading apps, or not use facetime etc. However, I am not sure you can configure to the point you want (like a POS system)..
http://www.apple.com/support/ipad/enterprise/ 

I personally have not try this, so I have no idea how it works and what it requires, but you can probably google it up and get more details. (I like googling an apple product. feel so right







)


PS. I found that my ipad also had a 'restriction" tab within setting that basically allow me to disable MANY things... including installing apps, pretty much most iOS standard apps, camera... etc.


----------



## tmacka88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Read the tutorial. You need the Pro version. This is the answer I got from Irule :To test all the feedback coming in you can create a new feedback by clicking on Actions and then Create Item under Feedbacks tab. Assign this feedback to your device as per tutorial. Then right mouse button click on the word Textual and then click on Add Code. Then right mouse button click on Textual Code and click on Add Value. Single click on Value and then go to the bottom left hand pane of the builder, which is the properties pane. In it, you should see Name, Description, Target Value, and Replace With. Put * into the Target Value. What this will do is bring you back all the feedback that the Theta is sending so that you can see the format. Now just drag and drop the feedback item, as per tutorial onto the GUI an d sync. Please be aware that a lot of devices only send feedback as a response to a command so you may not see any feedback until you press a volume or input buttons.
> 
> You can also figure out the feedback format from the RS232 codes documentation.



Is there boxee codes located in feedback option of builder pro, or you you have to put them in your self, if so what codes would you use json RPC or http API?


Thanks


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmacka88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is there boxee codes located in feedback option of builder pro, or you you have to put them in your self, if so what codes would you use json RPC or http API?
> 
> 
> Thanks



The best solution at the moment is http, Alex is working on JsonRpc but no definitive solution yet.

There is a Boxee Http Device in the user database that works.


----------



## byronbusterbluth

I've seen some screenshots where some buttons are highlighted, this looks like feedback but my understanding is that images can't provide feedback (yet)? Are those highlighted images hard coded when on a specific page or am I missing something?


Also, I'm using the iPhone version on my iPad as an escape remote if my dedicated iTouch isn't nearby, now when I've redone everything to retina that handset doesn't show up (on iPad with iPhone app). Is this a limitation with the iRule app or how iPad handles iPhone apps? Since I'm jailbroken I've tried RetinaPad and while it does give the app the HD look, the retina handset still isn't available.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/21156307
> 
> 
> The best solution at the moment is http, Alex is working on JsonRpc but no definitive solution yet.
> 
> There is a Boxee Http Device in the user database that works.



I looked into the JSON RPC for XBMC and it is much more limited than the HTTP API in terms of commands. I got the formatting of the command worked out to work both as an HTTP Gateway(8080) or Network Gateway(9090). However it is pretty basic command set (Up, down, left, right, select, play, pause, stop, skip big forward, skip big back, skip small forward, skip small back, and some library updates)


No progress on feedback yet though.



Alex


----------



## RobertR

Can volume be controlled using the Ipad's hardwired volume buttons?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can volume be controlled using the Ipad's hardwired volume buttons?



No. Apple controls that.



Alex


----------



## RobertR

Ok thanks.


----------



## osupike99

Hi all,


Just wanted to let you guys know that iRule website is down right now due to DDOS attack.


iRuleathome.com is "kind of" back up however it is on a different server running from an old backup. So don't be alarmed by 1.72 version release







Its back to the future or past, I guess.


Alex


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I looked into the JSON RPC for XBMC and it is much more limited than the HTTP API in terms of commands. I got the formatting of the command worked out to work both as an HTTP Gateway(8080) or Network Gateway(9090). However it is pretty basic command set (Up, down, left, right, select, play, pause, stop, skip big forward, skip big back, skip small forward, skip small back, and some library updates)
> 
> 
> No progress on feedback yet though.
> 
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex,

Could you share the full command formatting structure for JSON RPC in the forum for future ref.

Thanks


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/21162745
> 
> 
> Hi Alex,
> 
> Could you share the full command formatting structure for JSON RPC in the forum for future ref.
> 
> Thanks



Select

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Select","id":1}


Up

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Up","id":1}


Down

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Down","id":1}


Left

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Left","id":1}


Right

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Right","id":1}


Go to Home Menu

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Home","id":1}


Go Back in GUI

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Back","id":1}


Quit XBMC

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Application.Quit","id":1}


Scan Audio Sources

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"AudioLibrary.Scan","id":1}


Scan Video Sources

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"VideoLibrary.Scan","id":1}


Play/Pause

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Player.PlayPause","id":1}


Stop

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Player.Stop","id":1}


Small Forward (30 sec)

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params": "playerid":1,"value":"smallforward"}}


Small Backward (30 sec)

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"smallbackward"}}


Big Forward (10 Min)

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"bigforward"}}


Big Backward (10 Min)

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"bigbackward"}}


Clean Video Library

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"VideoLibrary.Clean","id":1}



Alex


----------



## Bulldogger

New update on app today seems to open Irule really fast.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Select
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Select","id":1}
> 
> 
> Up
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Up","id":1}
> 
> 
> Down
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Down","id":1}
> 
> 
> Left
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Left","id":1}
> 
> 
> Right
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Right","id":1}
> 
> 
> Go to Home Menu
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Home","id":1}
> 
> 
> Go Back in GUI
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Back","id":1}
> 
> 
> Quit XBMC
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Application.Quit","id":1}
> 
> 
> Scan Audio Sources
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"AudioLibrary.Scan","id":1}
> 
> 
> Scan Video Sources
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"VideoLibrary.Scan","id":1}
> 
> 
> Play/Pause
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Player.PlayPause","id":1}
> 
> 
> Stop
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Player.Stop","id":1}
> 
> 
> Small Forward (30 sec)
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params": "playerid":1,"value":"smallforward"}}
> 
> 
> Small Backward (30 sec)
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"smallbackward"}}
> 
> 
> Big Forward (10 Min)
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"bigforward"}}
> 
> 
> Big Backward (10 Min)
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"bigbackward"}}
> 
> 
> Clean Video Library
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"VideoLibrary.Clean","id":1}
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks Alex...... Your the man


----------



## Zellarman

How's everyone's feedback working? I didn't notice right away, but it seems that my feedback isn't working since my update to the latest version. I originally had feedback from an ISY, DirecTV, and two Xantech stereo components, all at least giving some kind of info, now nothing.


----------



## mhdiab

ok I got my irule working fine over IP to itach and then RS232 to my receiver. I just can't figure out how to get the irule to see my DirectTV boxes. I have one in the basement and one upstairs. How do I add them as units to the irule?


I added Direct TV all channels HTTP and Direct TV Satellite H and HR Series all models just lost how to go from there. Spent some time a year ago setting everything up but then family got in the way







and now trying to figure things out a year later and I am just completely lost.....


appreciate any input / link to good posts


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhdiab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok I got my irule working fine over IP to itach and then RS232 to my receiver. I just can't figure out how to get the irule to see my DirectTV boxes. I have one in the basement and one upstairs. How do I add them as units to the irule?
> 
> 
> I added Direct TV all channels HTTP and Direct TV Satellite H and HR Series all models just lost how to go from there. Spent some time a year ago setting everything up but then family got in the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now trying to figure things out a year later and I am just completely lost.....
> 
> 
> appreciate any input / link to good posts



You have to go to the Whole Home settings in the dtv box and set all External menu items to allow. You then need to set up http gateway with port 8080. Ipaddress:8080 is the format.


Alex


----------



## tmacka88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Select
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Select","id":1}
> 
> 
> Up
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Up","id":1}
> 
> 
> Down
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Down","id":1}
> 
> 
> Left
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Left","id":1}
> 
> 
> Right
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Right","id":1}
> 
> 
> Go to Home Menu
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Home","id":1}
> 
> 
> Go Back in GUI
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Back","id":1}
> 
> 
> Quit XBMC
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Application.Quit","id":1}
> 
> 
> Scan Audio Sources
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"AudioLibrary.Scan","id":1}
> 
> 
> Scan Video Sources
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"VideoLibrary.Scan","id":1}
> 
> 
> Play/Pause
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Player.PlayPause","id":1}
> 
> 
> Stop
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Player.Stop","id":1}
> 
> 
> Small Forward (30 sec)
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params": "playerid":1,"value":"smallforward"}}
> 
> 
> Small Backward (30 sec)
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"smallbackward"}}
> 
> 
> Big Forward (10 Min)
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"bigforward"}}
> 
> 
> Big Backward (10 Min)
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"bigbackward"}}
> 
> 
> Clean Video Library
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"VideoLibrary.Clean","id":1}
> 
> 
> Alex



Hey,


Can someone explain how to use these json commands. Do you just put them in the URL command line like the http API commands?


Thanks


----------



## cheezit73

I think I have found a bug in he newest version of Irule..


I have several 'Links" that link to a "Panel" which has more than one "page". Even thought the link is tied to the second page of the panel, when I click the link it goes to the first page. If you wait for about twenty seconds it will then switch to the proper page by its self....It worked fine before the latest update.. Is any one else having this problem???


----------



## cheezit73

In addition to above I asked this question a while ago with no response so I will try again.


Is anybody using Eventghost to control WMC, MediaBrowser or MPC-HC with Irule???


I am currently using MCE controller which works great except that after about every third time of putting the computer to sleep MCE wont establish a connection with Irule.


I was wondering if Eventghost would be more reliable in this aspect??



Thanks!!


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21166730
> 
> 
> You have to go to the Whole Home settings in the dtv box and set all External menu items to allow. You then need to set up http gateway with port 8080. Ipaddress:8080 is the format.
> 
> 
> Alex



OK thanks the issue was with my IP address.


So I pulled the IP address from the box in my living room and it didn't work. That one is connected to the network via ethernet cable. Then I went downstairs that one is not connected at all at the moment. I pulled the ip address from that one added the :8080 and voila........the box upstairs work with this new IP address.


So the ip address I pull up under the information tab is for upstairs what - my network not the DVR? if this is the case then when I connect the one in the basement how do I figure out the IP address for that one / is there a way to revise it if it has the same one as the one upstairs?


This part is not my strong suit so appreciate any thoughts. The one I really want working is in the basement


----------



## kuma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How's everyone's feedback working? I didn't notice right away, but it seems that my feedback isn't working since my update to the latest version. I originally had feedback from an ISY, DirecTV, and two Xantech stereo components, all at least giving some kind of info, now nothing.



I have the same problem....


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmacka88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> Can someone explain how to use these json commands. Do you just put them in the URL command line like the http API commands?
> 
> 
> Thanks



You put these as network codes in iRule. These are post type of commands so if you are trying to test with web browse the it won't work.


Alex


----------



## Rew452

Guess I am the only one using DVDO Iscan Duo as the device listed in irule builder does not work but I have learned via iTach's program and copied all of the commands into the attached file.


Hope helps.


Rew

Attachment 227116 

 

Duo Commands 1.txt 14.572265625k . file


----------



## souzpalooz

Hey All!


Just got my Itachi today! works awesome, just have a few newb questions. how do i make the volume go up or down faster for a vizio TV, or any other devices. Also does anyone know how to turn on and off an xbox?


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *souzpalooz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey All!
> 
> 
> Just got my Itachi today! works awesome, just have a few newb questions. how do i make the volume go up or down faster for a vizio TV, or any other devices. Also does anyone know how to turn on and off an xbox?



You could double a command so when you press volume up it sends it twice. You could also use the repeat when button is pressed function.


If you use rs232 some devices allow for going to a specific volume that you can set.


----------



## mhdiab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guess I am the only one using DVDO Iscan Duo as the device listed in irule builder does not work but I have learned via iTach's program and copied all of the commands into the attached file.
> 
> 
> Hope helps.
> 
> 
> Rew



Send it to the helpdesk people and they should be able to upload it. Considered the duo for quite some time but don't have enough time to fiddle around with optimizing my system.


----------



## ArieS1204

Quick question, my router just died so I need to get a new one.

Would getting one with a gigabit port benefit iRule speedwise?

Or it wouldn't matter? Thanks!


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhdiab* /forum/post/21171886
> 
> 
> Send it to the helpdesk people and they should be able to upload it. Considered the duo for quite some time but don't have enough time to fiddle around with optimizing my system.



I tried to find email address to send but only a contact sheet with no add file function.


Rew


----------



## petew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/21172145
> 
> 
> Quick question, my router just died so I need to get a new one.
> 
> Would getting one with a gigabit port benefit iRule speedwise?
> 
> Or it wouldn't matter? Thanks!



Won't matter. Not much data flying around with iRule.


----------



## tmacka88

Anyone found away to control multiple tvs that are the same brand. E.g theatre tv, living room tv etc all Sony using the same ir codes. Is there a way to turn on and control individual tvs rather than controlling all of the at the same time. It would be good to be able to link ir codes to ir ports on the global cache.


Any ideas how I can do this


----------



## tmacka88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21170800
> 
> 
> You put these as network codes in iRule. These are post type of commands so if you are trying to test with web browse the it won't work.
> 
> 
> Alex



Hey still having trouble doing getting it to work. I have made network code for play/pause, added it to a test button. I changed my HTTP gateway to POST for boxee. Still not working though.


Here is some pics of what I did..


thanks


----------



## JohnLew

Just picked up iRule (Pro License)... hoping I can get a feedback expert here to help with something.


I was planning on setting up a page within my Satellite section specifically for Sunday Ticket. One of the things that would be on this page would be channel icons for each Sunday Ticket channel that shows games. My plan was to use the 2 way to show which game was being played on each channel below the icon.


I have the feedback working but my issue is that I can't think of a way to draw a distinction between channels... I put a getProgInfo command in the Entrance to the page and each channel icon pulls the title off that command, not individualized. Can anyone thing of a way to accomplish this?


I was going to use the same idea on a small area for my wife where she would have icons for 4-5 of her favorite channels with the current programming showing for each.


Thanks.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmacka88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone found away to control multiple tvs that are the same brand. E.g theatre tv, living room tv etc all Sony using the same ir codes. Is there a way to turn on and control individual tvs rather than controlling all of the at the same time. It would be good to be able to link ir codes to ir ports on the global cache.
> 
> 
> Any ideas how I can do this



Put each tv on separate ir ports.



Alex


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmacka88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey still having trouble doing getting it to work. I have made network code for play/pause, added it to a test button. I changed my HTTP gateway to POST for boxee. Still not working though.
> 
> 
> Here is some pics of what I did..
> 
> 
> thanks



First thing I noticed was your port number, it should be 9090 for JSON.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Put each tv on separate ir ports.
> 
> 
> Alex



I think you'll also need to name each device differently. If you try to assign a device to one port and then another port, it won't allow it to be assigned to more than one port I believe.


----------



## heffneil

You know I don't want to really complain but I am going to










I love love love iRule. It is really perfect in application but some of the configuration is silly. In my Family room I will actually be able to use all those source tabs which is really cool BUT!


I am programming each of these buttons from the perspective that everything is off on the main page. When I go to a specific activity like "Watch DirecTV" I then program the other buttons as if everything is already on and program the buttons to turn on the bluray player, turn off the directv box, change the input on the receiver. But I Have to do this in a couple hundred places. If I had a variable called ThisDevice and I can write a function that changes inputs I could use this function on each activity page.


Now I am doing all this manual programming (yes I can copy and paste) but lets say I decide to change my receiver (I am always replacing AV hardware) I have to go and reprogram all of these buttons individually. If I copy and paste I have to remove IR codes for one specific device to be turned off and then turned on. Just seems silly and not a real manageable way to program very sophisticated remote and setup...


Thanks for letting me vent.


Neil


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petew* /forum/post/21173447
> 
> 
> Won't matter. Not much data flying around with iRule.



Thanks petew.


----------



## ArieS1204

Ok, since I changed my router I cannot access my GC 100-12 to change the ip to make it static. I get an unable to access the page error

The current one is 192.168.1.50 and I need to make it 192.168.2.50.

Anyone knows how I can do that?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/21175471
> 
> 
> I think you'll also need to name each device differently. If you try to assign a device to one port and then another port, it won't allow it to be assigned to more than one port I believe.



Yes, of course. Just thought that one was a given.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/21176835
> 
> 
> Ok, since I changed my router I cannot access my GC 100-12 to change the ip to make it static. I get an unable to access the page error
> 
> The current one is 192.168.1.50 and I need to make it 192.168.2.50.
> 
> Anyone knows how I can do that?



Change the IP mask of your new router to 192.168.1.XXX then go into the GC-100 12 page of 192.168.1.50 and change it to 192.168.2.50 inside the Network settings. Then go back into your router and set the IP mask back to 192.168.2.xxx



Alex


----------



## jpagger1

Is it possible with this app to use the Logitech revue essentially as a gateway since it has wifi access and ir blasters?


----------



## Keith Mickunas

I just started working with the irule software and was taking a look through the devices. I'm not having much luck, I found IR/IP/RS232 Denon AVR commands, but only IR for Roku, Oppo, and Squeezecenter. Do they not have any of those supported? Do you have to manually set up all those devices by entering every single code by hand, or is this something they do with the free trial?


----------



## tmacka88

I have tried 9090 but even then nothing happens. Has anyone actually got it to work with boxee box or just a computer based boxee. I think that this is my problem, I don't think it supports it yet?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith Mickunas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just started working with the irule software and was taking a look through the devices. I'm not having much luck, I found IR/IP/RS232 Denon AVR commands, but only IR for Roku, Oppo, and Squeezecenter. Do they not have any of those supported? Do you have to manually set up all those devices by entering every single code by hand, or is this something they do with the free trial?



For oppo search the USERS tab.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmacka88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Does irule support this I didn't think you could chose a particular or port with the builder



That's why when you look in the gateway setup in the app it say IR1 IR2 IR3.


Alex


----------



## Keith Mickunas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21177967
> 
> 
> That's why when you look in the gateway setup in the app it say IR1 IR2 IR3.
> 
> 
> Alex



Thank you, I will try that. I wasn't quite sure what was going on there, and that search dialog is not entirely intuitive.


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21177116
> 
> 
> Change the IP mask of your new router to 192.168.1.XXX then go into the GC-100 12 page of 192.168.1.50 and change it to 192.168.2.50 inside the Network settings. Then go back into your router and set the IP mask back to 192.168.2.xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



That did it.

Thanks Alex!


----------



## ArieS1204

Ok, now I'm having troubles with MCE Controller.

None of my commands work.

I didn't change anything besides the router so I don't get it.

Is there an option where I entered my IP address when I set it up months ago?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, now I'm having troubles with MCE Controller.
> 
> None of my commands work.
> 
> I didn't change anything besides the router so I don't get it.
> 
> Is there an option where I entered my IP address when I set it up months ago?



Check the ip address of your htpc. It may have changed if you didn't have it set to static.



Alex


----------



## ArieS1204

The ip is correct as I can still control XBMC with iRule.

It's just whatever extra commands using MCE that don't work.

The little symbol on the bottom right corner is yellow...


----------



## ArieS1204

Nevermind that.

For some reason, the ip change under my gateways didn't take.

It's now working properly.

Thanks again.


----------



## alex014

Hi, sorry if this has been asked but is there a way to control xm radio Internet streaming ? I want to control it through irule but have it play through my htpc that's connected to my receiver. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmacka88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have tried 9090 but even then nothing happens. Has anyone actually got it to work with boxee box or just a computer based boxee. I think that this is my problem, I don't think it supports it yet?



I have not tried yet. still using the http commands.

Alex is the only one that I know that reported that he had the Boxee Box working with JSON.


----------



## jpagger1

Anyone know about using the Logitech revue with this essentially as a gateway? Seems that would be really useful.


----------



## XARiUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith Mickunas* /forum/post/21177858
> 
> 
> I just started working with the irule software and was taking a look through the devices. I'm not having much luck, I found IR/IP/RS232 Denon AVR commands, but only IR for Roku, Oppo, and Squeezecenter. Do they not have any of those supported? Do you have to manually set up all those devices by entering every single code by hand, or is this something they do with the free trial?



Roku is under user contributed for IP/Network control. I believe the same holds true for Oppo.


----------



## heffneil

I don't know if anyone has seen the video of the new Logitech product for the iPad to control IR devices. It looks pretty neat but obviously not nearly as customizable as iRule. The one aspect I thought was really cool was the guide data and selecting it to tune the STB in question. Has anyone attempted to do anything like this in iRule and is it even possible?


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## Zellarman

There's a web page, I think it's waltz remote, only good for DirecTV, but you can embed the webpage and it works pretty well


----------



## tmacka88

If you guys are interested in getting Boxee Box Discreet ON/OFF to work I made a guide how to do it.


Either at
http://www.irulecommunity.com/index....Itemid=109#185 


or

http://forums.boxee.tv/showthread.php?t=46436 


Hope you like.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XARiUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Roku is under user contributed for IP/Network control. I believe the same holds true for Oppo.



Oppo is not controllable via IP. They haven't developed the protocol yet.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have not tried yet. still using the http commands.
> 
> Alex is the only one that I know that reported that he had the Boxee Box working with JSON.



Not Boxee but XBMC. I never said anything about Boxee. They do not have port 9090 open on Boxee if I am not mistaken. Additionally, JSON RPC is still in development and is available in the nightly builds of XBMC.



Alex


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21183473
> 
> 
> Oppo is not controllable via IP. They haven't developed the protocol yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



And in an email I sent to them, they replied that they do not intend to add IP control.


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurrayW* /forum/post/21185162
> 
> 
> And in an email I sent to them, they replied that they do not intend to add IP control.



And I just don't get that. I asked them during the beta with the 83 if they would and they said they would consider it for later but felt it was not their core strength. Heck I think they could find a dozen volunteers to do it for them for free.


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/21180433
> 
> 
> Ok, now I'm having troubles with MCE Controller.
> 
> None of my commands work.
> 
> I didn't change anything besides the router so I don't get it.
> 
> Is there an option where I entered my IP address when I set it up months ago?



And the problem is back!

My internet provider (Time Warner) told me I can't have a Static IP. Weird because I'm sure I had one with my old router. Anyway, I had no connection so had to revert back to an automatically assigned IP.

Is it my problem?


Just to be sure, here is how MCE is setup, the ip address for this gateway should be the same as the one for XBMC, right?

In MCE, under Settings/Client, Enable Client should be checked and no Host should be entered.

Port 5150 should be entered.


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aesculus* /forum/post/21187352
> 
> 
> And I just don't get that. I asked them during the beta with the 83 if they would and they said they would consider it for later but felt it was not their core strength. Heck I think they could find a dozen volunteers to do it for them for free.



I had sent them an email at the first of the year asking them about it and they said that it was in their plans but they had a few more higher priority things they needed to finish up before starting on IP control and for me to check back later this year. A few months ago, I followed up with them and they told me that they had decided not to pursue it.


----------



## prophetizer

question about irule. is it smart? like with my harmony one it knows what i've turned on, so when i hit power off it will turn off everything it turned on from switching activities. i'm contemplating trying this out, but i've already tried to add my onkyo 809 and sammy 55d8000, onkyo i couldn't find, sammy only had a few hex codes, no IP codes or even a power code, very unhappy with first look


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/21188128
> 
> 
> And the problem is back!
> 
> My internet provider (Time Warner) told me I can't have a Static IP. Weird because I'm sure I had one with my old router. Anyway, I had no connection so had to revert back to an automatically assigned IP.
> 
> Is it my problem?



Many internet providers won't provide a static internet IP address for your router, but that doesn't prevent you from using static IP addresses on your local network. When you assign a fixed IP address it does need to be compatible with the rest of your network. For example, my router has a dynamic internet IP address but internally it is 198.168.0.1. When I configure a static IP address for a machine it looks like this:


IP address:192.168.0.X (where X is between 2 and 100)

Gateway: 192.168.0.1

Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0


I have DHCP set up to allocate dynamic IP addresses of 192.168.0.Y (where Y is between 101 and 150). This prevents any conflicts between static and dynamic IP addresses.


Getting back to the dynamic internet IP address, the reason you would want a static address is so that DNS can look up your internet IP address using your domain name. You can get around this with a service like dyndns.com which keeps DNS updated when the IP address changes.


----------



## ArieS1204

So how do I use a static IP internally?

I use Win7.

If I make my ip static I usually lose connection a few hours later. So I just made it static again to see if it would fix MCE and it didn't so it's obviously not the issue.

Anyone has an idea why MCE won't work anymore?

By the way, here's what I see in MCE:
*[11-11-09 12:16:13] Loaded 141 commands.

[11-11-09 12:16:13] Server Error: Error Initializing Socket:

Only one usage of each socket address (protocol/network address/port) is normally permitted

[11-11-09 12:16:13] Client: Connecting to :5150

[11-11-09 12:16:13] Server Error: Failed to Establish Socket, did you specify the correct port?

[11-11-09 12:16:13] Client: Connected to :5150

[11-11-09 12:16:13]*


----------



## osupike99

Hi all,


iRule is opening up beta testing for a wider group of experienced iRule users and their Android devices.


You will need to provide the model and manufacturer of your Android device that you will be using for testing as well as your experience level with iRule.


You can email your information to [email protected] 




Alex


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/21190561
> 
> 
> So how do I use a static IP internally?
> 
> I use Win7.
> 
> If I make my ip static I usually lose connection a few hours later. So I just made it static again to see if it would fix MCE and it didn't so it's obviously not the issue.
> 
> Anyone has an idea why MCE won't work anymore?
> 
> By the way, here's what I see in MCE:
> *[11-11-09 12:16:13] Loaded 141 commands.
> 
> [11-11-09 12:16:13] Server Error: Error Initializing Socket:
> 
> Only one usage of each socket address (protocol/network address/port) is normally permitted
> 
> [11-11-09 12:16:13] Client: Connecting to :5150
> 
> [11-11-09 12:16:13] Server Error: Failed to Establish Socket, did you specify the correct port?
> 
> [11-11-09 12:16:13] Client: Connected to :5150
> 
> [11-11-09 12:16:13]*



I was able to reproduce these error messages by starting a 2nd MCE Controller instance on a port already in use. I normally run three instances of MCE Controller on three different ports so in my case it was a 4th instance on a port already in use. In your case you've probably got two or more instances running on the default port 5150. Make sure there's only one and that it reports "Listening on port 5150".


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21192105
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> iRule is opening up beta testing for a wider group of experienced iRule users and their Android devices.
> 
> 
> You will need to provide the model and manufacturer of your Android device that you will be using for testing as well as your experience level with iRule.
> 
> 
> You can email your information to [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks for the update Alex. This is very welcome news. I've sent an email off to the above address and hope to be included.


I'm done with Apple product purchases. I have 2 ipod touch units, but have 2 Android phones in the house and would consider an Android tablet purchase down the road. I've held off expanding my irule control system to other rooms due to not wanting to have to buy more ipods or take a remote from one room to another.


Irule on Android solves that problem and hopefully expands the potential customer base for irule too.


----------



## prophetizer

they really need a community forum, otherwise it's worthless to setup with all the time it takes


----------



## linsmith

I found this app called On Control, and it sounds almost identical to iRule. If you go to the Apple App store and read the whats new section they list almost identical features. And they were both updated within just days of each other.


The cost is way more for this On Control program like $500 bucks.


It would be nice to find out if they are the same product. I hope iRule is not headed that direction the cost department.


Anyone else think they sound like the same product?


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwade913* /forum/post/21192988
> 
> 
> I was able to reproduce these error messages by starting a 2nd MCE Controller instance on a port already in use. I normally run three instances of MCE Controller on three different ports so in my case it was a 4th instance on a port already in use. In your case you've probably got two or more instances running on the default port 5150. Make sure there's only one and that it reports "Listening on port 5150".



I see. I have the "Listening on port 5150"

This is still not working. This is unbelievable, I'm so ***** pissed off right now!


----------



## byronbusterbluth

Does the devs read here? I would like to suggest two things:


1) Make the "Back" button optional, either on a per page basis or in the whole app, I'd rather make my own links back to pages to avoid a back button press sending commands plus the back button is really confusing for other people who use my control when a panel has an embedded webpage where the Back button doesn't use the browser history but goes one panel back.


2) Make the "Panels" button optional. I understand how it's a crucial part for the app but It would be nice to be able to hide that button at least on every page but the home page. The best thing would be having an iRule page in the iOS Settings app where users can On and Off the Panels button for when we need to modify settings.


The cleaner look the app gets with these buttons gone is also a bonus.


----------



## prophetizer

anyone know what the difference is in the 2 different licenses, the standard vs the pro?


----------



## prophetizer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/21195340
> 
> 
> I found this app called On Control, and it sounds almost identical to iRule. If you go to the Apple App store and read the whats new section they list almost identical features. And they were both updated within just days of each other.
> 
> 
> The cost is way more for this On Control program like $500 bucks.
> 
> 
> It would be nice to find out if they are the same product. I hope iRule is not headed that direction the cost department.
> 
> 
> Anyone else think they sound like the same product?



i can't find anything about this on control program you are talking about


----------



## Aesculus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *byronbusterbluth* /forum/post/21196213
> 
> 
> Does the devs read here? I would like to suggest two things:
> 
> 
> 1) Make the "Back" button optional, either on a per page basis or in the whole app, I'd rather make my own links back to pages to avoid a back button press sending commands plus the back button is really confusing for other people who use my control when a panel has an embedded webpage where the Back button doesn't use the browser history but goes one panel back.
> 
> 
> 2) Make the "Panels" button optional. I understand how it's a crucial part for the app but It would be nice to be able to hide that button at least on every page but the home page. The best thing would be having an iRule page in the iOS Settings app where users can On and Off the Panels button for when we need to modify settings.
> 
> 
> The cleaner look the app gets with these buttons gone is also a bonus.



+1 for both of these and I asked the same a year ago!


----------



## linsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prophetizer* /forum/post/21198545
> 
> 
> i can't find anything about this on control program you are talking about



the website is "oncontrols dot com" but if you go onto "itunes dot apple dot com" and and find both the iRule app and the On Controls app you will see that the two have almost the exact same descriptions. Some parts are almost word for word.


Also they claim to be able to run on Android devices in there brochure.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/21198916
> 
> 
> the website is "oncontrols dot com" but if you go onto "itunes dot apple dot com" and and find both the iRule app and the On Controls app you will see that the two have almost the exact same descriptions. Some parts are almost word for word.



The App Store link is: ​ .


Note the list of features in the latest version includes:
Remove "Connecting To Gateways" message

Sound familiar? The login page to the Builder (linked from their home page) says for installers and integrators only. So maybe it's just another way to sell iRule.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prophetizer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone know what the difference is in the 2 different licenses, the standard vs the pro?



Standard has 3 handsets included in the license where pro has 5, pro has feedback.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> the website is "oncontrols dot com" but if you go onto "itunes dot apple dot com" and and find both the iRule app and the On Controls app you will see that the two have almost the exact same descriptions. Some parts are almost word for word.
> 
> 
> Also they claim to be able to run on Android devices in there brochure.



Why does it matter?



Alex


----------



## linsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> 
> Alex



I just thought that it was interesting and was curious if they are the same thing, and find it strange that On Control has it for Android already and iRule does not. (if indeed they are the same product) That's all.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linsmith* /forum/post/21201545
> 
> 
> I just thought that it was interesting and was curious if they are the same thing, and find it strange that On Control has it for Android already and iRule does not. (if indeed they are the same product) That's all.



It looks to me like some separate company has OEM'd iRule to market a product for installers. Not a bad idea.


I'm in the middle of a full house remodel and I hired an installer (deals in Savant, Crestron, Runco, Integra) to wire my house for me while I do the control system myself. Talking to him, it was interesting that he'd never heard of iRule or Digi PortServers and was only somewhat aware of Global Cache (only the GC-100, not the iTach line). You could totally market something to them without them noticing that it's an inexpensive DYI app.


In a slightly related note, in my work as an applications engineer for an electronics company I recently helped solve a problem for Crestron without having any insight at all into what application was involved.


----------



## koutny

Hi,


I have Samsung UE55C8000 LED TV (2010) and want to control it with iRule over the network. I browsed iRule device library and found network codes for "Samsung TV All Models". However, I cannot find anywhere which port should I send network codes to (in network gateway configuration).


Does anyone know?


Thanks


Petr


----------



## heffneil

I am pretty sure from reading here Samsung doesn't allow their TV's to be controlled via the network. My Sharp TV does seem to allow it. You are left with RS232 or IR.


Good luck!


Neil


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure from reading here Samsung doesn't allow their TV's to be controlled via the network. My Sharp TV does seem to allow it. You are left with RS232 or IR.
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> Neil



Samsung has NO power on command from IP or RS232.


Alex


----------



## blkicevic

ok so i set up my irule using the newly posted sharp quatron network codes for my Sharp 735u but i cant get the set to turn on. i can turn it off with the codes and then right back on but if i leave it off for more than 30 seconds power on fails. its like the nic is going to sleep (hardwired and not wireless). ipcontrol is on and port 10002 is confiqured. irule appears to be ok (green light) when the tv is turned on but yellow when tv is off. power savings on tv are off as best i can tell. no opc. anybody been successful with this?


__________________

I do not condon what i do, but i will not deny myself the pleasure!


----------



## heffneil

I think I have the same TV (70") and it works fine for me. I don't think I did anything special to set it up. Just used the regular settings. When I am back down there I will check...


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blkicevic* /forum/post/21207974
> 
> 
> ok so i set up my irule using the newly posted sharp quatron network codes for my Sharp 735u but i cant get the set to turn on. i can turn it off with the codes and then right back on but if i leave it off for more than 30 seconds power on fails. its like the nic is going to sleep (hardwired and not wireless). ipcontrol is on and port 10002 is confiqured. irule appears to be ok (green light) when the tv is turned on but yellow when tv is off. power savings on tv are off as best i can tell. no opc. anybody been successful with this?
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> I do not condon what i do, but i will not deny myself the pleasure!



I have the Elite 70 and I had the same issue. Shortly after it is turned off the tv drops the IP connection. I was advised to set the Power On Command Setting RSPW to 2, which is On IP. Once I did that, when I turn the power off the tv turns off but the power light stays on and it doesn't drop the connection. Then you can use the IP power on command any time after.


----------



## heffneil

Anyone have feedback working via HTTP with the DIrecTV box? I imported the feedback while browsing. There is no starts with or ends with but I selected channel and episode feedback and changed hide after -1 to 0 but nothing shows up. Any ideas what I am missing?


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21208550
> 
> 
> Anyone have feedback working via HTTP with the DIrecTV box? I imported the feedback while browsing. There is no starts with or ends with but I selected channel and episode feedback and changed hide after -1 to 0 but nothing shows up. Any ideas what I am missing?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



Do a search on this thread for getTuned, all the details are there.

Enjoy,

Jim


----------



## tmacka88

I just got my GC 100-12 today and am setting everything up at the moment, but I have seem to ran into a problem. I have the No.1 relay connected to a another relay (24V DC), which I want this relay to switch from NO the closed position when the GC relay is ON but nothing seems to be happening. I can here the GC relay switching off once it is already on but the relay its connected to does not seem to be switching.


Any ideas.


cheers


Or does the GC relay not provide a 24V DC.


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21208568
> 
> 
> Do a search on this thread for getTuned, all the details are there.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Jim



Just searched for that. I added the query command after a delay to my channel up and channel down buttons but still nothing....


----------



## bucket23

I've got a GC100-12. I have a Belkin PF40 (basically a big powerboard). I have a cable from the IR out jack of the GC100 to the Belkin PF40's remote DC trigger in.

What do I need to do in the irule builder to trigger the on to the Belkin PF40?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## XARiUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21207365
> 
> 
> Samsung has NO power on command from IP or RS232.
> 
> 
> Alex



Correct. Dumbest thing ever. Here, control 99% of your TV via IP! But wait, only when it's already ON, you can turn it OFF, but once in standby, we shut down networking and you can't turn it on again.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21208604
> 
> 
> Just searched for that. I added the query command after a delay to my channel up and channel down buttons but still nothing....



Sorry you're having trouble, should be pretty straightforward.


A couple of things I played with before finalizing layout:

1. Make sure you make the size of the feedback big enough (height and width depending on font size).

2. make sure you add enough delay to the query, I found my dtv very pokey, I think I added 5 secs delay post my channel up/down command.

3. Leave the "hide after" at -1 so that it's always on the screen. You can adjust the hide later after you've proven it works.


If that doesn't work, pm me pics of your devices, feedback and layouts and I'll try to help you debug.


Jim


----------



## blkicevic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21208108
> 
> 
> I have the Elite 70 and I had the same issue. Shortly after it is turned off the tv drops the IP connection. I was advised to set the Power On Command Setting RSPW to 2, which is On IP. Once I did that, when I turn the power off the tv turns off but the power light stays on and it doesn't drop the connection. Then you can use the IP power on command any time after.



this is what i was missing. works as designed now! thanks jim!

oh and if the trekkie light annoys you. you can still turn it off in the menu even while under ip control. when you turn the tv on the light will come on momentarily and then go off so it is not on during the movie!


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blkicevic* /forum/post/21211613
> 
> 
> this is what i was missing. works as designed now! thanks jim!



Cool, glad I could help...


----------



## stpaulboy

Got an email from Amazon that the Kindle Fire has shipped. Will have it soon - just hope the android iRule app is not far behind.


Cheers


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/21211992
> 
> 
> Got an email from Amazon that the Kindle Fire has shipped. Will have it soon - just hope the android iRule app is not far behind.
> 
> 
> Cheers



I thought the Kindle Fire did NOT have access to the Android market (only Amazon)?


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy* /forum/post/21212070
> 
> 
> I thought the Kindle Fire did NOT have access to the Android market (only Amazon)?



I think you are correct. There is no reason why iRule can't appear on the Amazon app store and if not, then I'm sure that Gingerbread or better yet, Ice Cream Sandwich couldn't make an appearance on my Fire.


Where there is a will......


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21209681
> 
> 
> Sorry you're having trouble, should be pretty straightforward.
> 
> 
> A couple of things I played with before finalizing layout:
> 
> 1. Make sure you make the size of the feedback big enough (height and width depending on font size).
> 
> 2. make sure you add enough delay to the query, I found my dtv very pokey, I think I added 5 secs delay post my channel up/down command.
> 
> 3. Leave the "hide after" at -1 so that it's always on the screen. You can adjust the hide later after you've proven it works.
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work, pm me pics of your devices, feedback and layouts and I'll try to help you debug.
> 
> 
> Jim



I made a button run the query command so I would expect the timing shouldn't be a problem.


I will check the size but the channel number is only three digits long and the basic setting should be ok. It is WHITE on black background image.


I changed the hide after back to -1 now.


Im not sure what you want PM-ed but it seems like this should be working?


Neil


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21212832
> 
> 
> I made a button run the query command so I would expect the timing shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> 
> I will check the size but the channel number is only three digits long and the basic setting should be ok. It is WHITE on black background image.
> 
> 
> I changed the hide after back to -1 now.
> 
> 
> Im not sure what you want PM-ed but it seems like this should be working?
> 
> 
> Neil



Still in process of deciding where/how I want my feedback, but see attached pics from my system as of tonight:


1. Pic 1 shows the builder for the DirecTV Query command. I have a label called "Channel" and you can see the query command I created and added to the Directv Device and placed on the label. If things get out of sync due to a delay in DTV changing the channel and my 5 sec query delay on my channel up/down buttons not being enough, I can press the label and it will send a new query.


2. Pic 2 shows the Title Feedback added to the layout. Channel number and Call sign are added the same way.

3. And Pic 3 shows the screenshot of this page in use with DTV feedback.


Hope that helps, let me know if you are still stuck.


Jim


----------



## heffneil

This is exactly how I have mine setup!!! Maybe it is an issue with the box? I wonder if you have any other features configured? My boxes aren't DVR-s but non-dvr's. I can obviously tune them with HTTP no problem. Seems very strange. My query is "tv/getTuned" which isn't a problem. I don't know. I will test later with a different box but it seems strange. I don't think I am doing anything really wrong?


Neil


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21214135
> 
> 
> This is exactly how I have mine setup!!! Maybe it is an issue with the box? I wonder if you have any other features configured? My boxes aren't DVR-s but non-dvr's. I can obviously tune them with HTTP no problem. Seems very strange. My query is "tv/getTuned" which isn't a problem. I don't know. I will test later with a different box but it seems strange. I don't think I am doing anything really wrong?
> 
> 
> Neil



What DTV box are you using?


From the DIRECTV SHEF Public Beta Command Set publication:


"This section specifies the interface and protocol definition between the Web applications and the DIRECTV Set-top box HTTP Exported Functionality (SHEF). SHEF is supported on DIRECTV STB models H21 and newer models as well as HR20 and newer models."


If you aren't using one of these models, you may have discovered your 2-way feedback problem.

Jim


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21214428
> 
> 
> What DTV box are you using?
> 
> 
> From the DIRECTV SHEF Public Beta Command Set publication:
> 
> 
> "This section specifies the interface and protocol definition between the Web applications and the DIRECTV Set-top box HTTP Exported Functionality (SHEF). SHEF is supported on DIRECTV STB models H21 and newer models as well as HR20 and newer models."
> 
> 
> If you aren't using one of these models, you may have discovered your 2-way feedback problem.
> 
> Jim



I thought my box is a H21 but I can't honestly remember. I noticed that there is an extended features option I can't seem to get to work in the past in my menus. I will check again tonight.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my box is a H21 but I can't honestly remember. I noticed that there is an extended features option I can't seem to get to work in the past in my menus. I will check again tonight.



Both models are DVR's and that is all that will provide feedback to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## heffneil

Ah so the thought is that the non-dvr does not provide replys. Very interesting!


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21214594
> 
> 
> I thought my box is a H21 but I can't honestly remember. I noticed that there is an extended features option I can't seem to get to work in the past in my menus. I will check again tonight.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/21214936
> 
> 
> Both models are DVR's and that is all that will provide feedback to the best of my knowledge.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21215124
> 
> 
> Ah so the thought is that the non-dvr does not provide replys. Very interesting!



I'm pretty sure the H21 is not a DVR. The HR20 is. Let's just see what you actually have...


----------



## fight4yu

Hi. I have a somewhat stupid question. For the GC100-6, on the IR port, can I use a direct connection instead of the IR emitter? I have a Lumagen and a Pioneer AVR that have IR input, so I would like to use that. Is that as simple as getting a mono cable??


I am about to take the plunge and try this as my Xmas project!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu* /forum/post/21217940
> 
> 
> Hi. I have a somewhat stupid question. For the GC100-6, on the IR port, can I use a direct connection instead of the IR emitter? I have a Lumagen and a Pioneer AVR that have IR input, so I would like to use that. Is that as simple as getting a mono cable??
> 
> 
> I am about to take the plunge and try this as my Xmas project!



Yes. Read the documentation on both, as some require a stereo cable.


----------



## heffneil

So my DirecTV boxes are H23-600's. I believe that should work, right?


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So my DirecTV boxes are H23-600's. I believe that should work, right?



No. They are not DVR's. A DVR has an HR prefix.

You can control them over IP but they do not provide feedback.

The idea behind Directv's implementation is that a DVR needs to provide feedback for their whole house system, a non DVR does not.

I have two DVR's that will provide feedback and one none DVR that does not, even on DirecTV's own app.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/21219109
> 
> 
> No. They are not DVR's. A DVR has an HR prefix.
> 
> You can control them over IP but they do not provide feedback.
> 
> The idea behind Directv's implementation is that a DVR needs to provide feedback for their whole house system, a non DVR does not.
> 
> I have two DVR's that will provide feedback and one none DVR that does not, even on DirecTV's own app.



I will have to disagree. I have HR23, H24, H21 and they all send 2-way feedback.



Alex


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21219412
> 
> 
> I will have to disagree. I have HR23, H24, H21 and they all send 2-way feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Ok but hR (With the R) implies that it is a DVR.


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to disagree. I have HR23, H24, H21 and they all send 2-way feedback.
> 
> 
> Alex



Glad I'm wrong... Need to look at the non Dvr again and see why it is not working for me.


----------



## ibr80

Im came upon iRule yesterday and Im sold. I have iPad 1 and 2, and I would love to make the original iPad a decicaded Remote/Web Browser for my livingroom. I just have a few simple questions and I would really love to hear

some advice.


I have:

Samsung UND517000 Plasma with wifi built in.

Pioneer Elite VSX 32 with Ethernet Port and Also had a RS-232 Port.

Dish Vip 922 Slingloaded 1 TB Sat DVR Receiver with Ethernet.

Pioneer Elite 3D Bluray player with Ethernet and optional Wifi.

Sony 400 Disc Bluray Megachanger with Ethernet.

Sony Playstation 3 with Ethernet and Wife.


Questions :


Am I correct in assuming that all I need is an iPad, iTach Wifi, and $50 iRule App to be able to handle all of the devices ?


With the iTach Wifi can I do the following scenero.. Control the TV, PS3, Pioneer bluray player over Wifi and the rest via the 3 IR ports on the iTach ?


Can I buy the iTach at any local retailer ( NYC ) ?


I thank you all in advance for any help.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/21221097
> 
> 
> Im came upon iRule yesterday and Im sold. I have iPad 1 and 2, and I would love to make the original iPad a decicaded Remote/Web Browser for my livingroom. I just have a few simple questions and I would really love to hear
> 
> some advice.
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> Samsung UND517000 Plasma with wifi built in.
> 
> Pioneer Elite VSX 32 with Ethernet Port and Also had a RS-232 Port.
> 
> Dish Vip 922 Slingloaded 1 TB Sat DVR Receiver with Ethernet.
> 
> Pioneer Elite 3D Bluray player with Ethernet and optional Wifi.
> 
> Sony 400 Disc Bluray Megachanger with Ethernet.
> 
> Sony Playstation 3 with Ethernet and Wife.
> 
> 
> Questions :
> 
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that all I need is an iPad, iTach Wifi, and $50 iRule App to be able to handle all of the devices ?
> 
> 
> With the iTach Wifi can I do the following scenero.. Control the TV, PS3, Pioneer bluray player over Wifi and the rest via the 3 IR ports on the iTach ?
> 
> 
> Can I buy the iTach at any local retailer ( NYC ) ?
> 
> 
> I thank you all in advance for any help.



The iTach Wifi does not mean it will communicate with your Wifi device (TV, PS3, blu-ray). The iTACH wifi is used to communicate with your "ipad" when it is on the same network. It really does not matter if your device is connected via WIFI or ethernet or not connected.


So, the flow goes like this:


ipad --via wifi (or ethernet) --> itach (convert the command to IR or RS232) --> devices


In your case, you likely will need to use IR for most of the unit, as I am not sure how many can be controlled directly via IP or RS232. For PS3, you probably also would need a bluetooth-IR converter as PS3 is controlled via bluetooth and I have not seen any itach device that will support it. Your Pioneer RS232 probably would work with itach but you need to get one that have RS232 output.


Hope that helps. disclaimer though I do not own a irule (yet) but I have been reading up


----------



## ibr80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu* /forum/post/21221325
> 
> 
> The iTach Wifi does not mean it will communicate with your Wifi device (TV, PS3, blu-ray). The iTACH wifi is used to communicate with your "ipad" when it is on the same network. It really does not matter if your device is connected via WIFI or ethernet or not connected.
> 
> 
> So, the flow goes like this:
> 
> 
> ipad --via wifi (or ethernet) --> itach (convert the command to IR or RS232) --> devices
> 
> 
> In your case, you likely will need to use IR for most of the unit, as I am not sure how many can be controlled directly via IP or RS232. For PS3, you probably also would need a bluetooth-IR converter as PS3 is controlled via bluetooth and I have not seen any itach device that will support it. Your Pioneer RS232 probably would work with itach but you need to get one that have RS232 output.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps. disclaimer though I do not own a irule (yet) but I have been reading up



Oh I see I figured it would not be that easy. When you look at it that way its almost better that I use all IR because I know if will probably take all the commands much better. Now I have to figure out what iTach has more than three ports, or actually I think I read that they have some with mutliple IR recepter ended cables.


Im going to look into this to see the best option. I have the Harmony 1000 remote and I hate it because the screen has minimal buttons and I have to navigate way to much to go from one option to another.


Now I have found some use for having gone to school for graphic Design and

racking up 22K in student loans only to not have a degree to show for it or any credits for that matter since the school went out of business ( Katharine Gibbs ).


----------



## fight4yu

Yes, they have IR blaster, but I don't know the range. probably OK if your equipment is not far away.

the limitation of IR is that it does not allow feedback.. That might not matter if your device does not support it... but feedback would be useful on AVR or blu-ray player where you can see what volume you are at and what chapter/time without invoking OSD (like my old Pioneer VSX-21TXH does not even have OSD.. oh well, it does not have RS232 feedback as well







)


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/21221097
> 
> 
> Im came upon iRule yesterday and Im sold. I have iPad 1 and 2, and I would love to make the original iPad a decicaded Remote/Web Browser for my livingroom. I just have a few simple questions and I would really love to hear
> 
> some advice.
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> Samsung UND517000 Plasma with wifi built in.
> 
> Pioneer Elite VSX 32 with Ethernet Port and Also had a RS-232 Port.
> 
> Dish Vip 922 Slingloaded 1 TB Sat DVR Receiver with Ethernet.
> 
> Pioneer Elite 3D Bluray player with Ethernet and optional Wifi.
> 
> Sony 400 Disc Bluray Megachanger with Ethernet.
> 
> Sony Playstation 3 with Ethernet and Wife.
> 
> 
> Questions :
> 
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that all I need is an iPad, iTach Wifi, and $50 iRule App to be able to handle all of the devices ?
> 
> 
> With the iTach Wifi can I do the following scenero.. Control the TV, PS3, Pioneer bluray player over Wifi and the rest via the 3 IR ports on the iTach ?
> 
> 
> Can I buy the iTach at any local retailer ( NYC ) ?
> 
> 
> I thank you all in advance for any help.



ibr80,


Here is what I was able to find as far as how each of your equipments can be controlled:


Samsung UND517000 Plasma

IP & IR capable but I believe you can not turn it on via IP.


Pioneer Elite VSX 32 with Ethernet Port and Also had a RS-232 Port.

IP, IR, RS232


Dish Vip 922 Slingloaded 1 TB Sat DVR Receiver with Ethernet.

Not sure about this one.


Pioneer Elite 3D Bluray player with Ethernet and optional Wifi.

IP, IR, RS232


Sony 400 Disc Bluray Megachanger with Ethernet.

IP (If it is newer model need to check exact one), RS232, IR


Sony Playstation 3 with Ethernet and Wife.


IR with adapter (I use the Logitech Harmony PS3 adapter it works great.



So to sum it up you can most likely control your system the following way:


IP control: TV (Partial,) VSX-32, Both Blu Ray Players


IR: TV, Dish?, PS3 with adapter.


So for the IP devices, they just need to each be connected by Ethernet cables to your Wifi router.


For IR devices an Itach would work great, you can get one that connects to your router via network cable or one that works over your Wifi. You can buy these several places including from iRule.


The Itach has three IR outs, so using dual head emitters you could connect up to six devices if you needed.


Irule has two different products, regular and Pro, Pro allows you two have two way feedback if supported by your IP/Rs232 controlled devices which I think most of yours do. So you can get Volume info etc..right on your Ipad.


Seems like a fairly easy setup depending on where all your devices are located!


Hope this helps!!


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu* /forum/post/21221544
> 
> 
> Yes, they have IR blaster, but I don't know the range. probably OK if your equipment is not far away.
> 
> the limitation of IR is that it does not allow feedback.. That might not matter if your device does not support it... but feedback would be useful on AVR or blu-ray player where you can see what volume you are at and what chapter/time without invoking OSD (like my old Pioneer VSX-21TXH does not even have OSD.. oh well, it does not have RS232 feedback as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Fight4u I am using a VSX-21 with 2way feedback over RS232 so yours should work


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21219412
> 
> 
> I will have to disagree. I have HR23, H24, H21 and they all send 2-way feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Any thoughts here. Im running the h23 you mention h24 so maybe that is a newer version? But the h21 you would think is older. I have to be missing something obvious!


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21221599
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Sony Playstation 3 with Ethernet and *Wife*.
> 
> 
> .....



Does this mean it is voice-controllable







?

Sorry, I could not resist...


(I used to have a masking system that worked this way... well, on a good day. More often I had to get up ...)

____

Axel


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21221602
> 
> 
> Fight4u I am using a VSX-21 with 2way feedback over RS232 so yours should work



Wonderful news!!! According to the manual, it never mentioned that.. It said the RS232 is for connecting to the computer for running the software.


So, does the irule library had the RS232 code already? I could not find the code in pioneer website. Is it difficult to implement?


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu* /forum/post/21222579
> 
> 
> Wonderful news!!! According to the manual, it never mentioned that.. It said the RS232 is for connecting to the computer for running the software.
> 
> 
> So, does the irule library had the RS232 code already? I could not find the code in pioneer website. Is it difficult to implement?



Not difficult at all.


The codes are already in the library. Under USER devices just select receiver/preamp put pioneer as the manufacturer and search. Its titled Pioneer receiver all models RS232 Network and for the feedbacks search under iRule and use the one titled Pioneer elite TCPIP mainzone.


Here is a link to the RS232 custom install sheet from pioneer that has all of the codes. The Library device codes and feedback set are not totally complete so you can use the sheet to add any you need.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/St...1TXH-RS232.pdf 


One thing I did is add the codes to set specific volumes with one press.

For instance 111VL\\x0D = -25db and 081VL\\x0D = -40db.


Hope this helps!!


----------



## ibr80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21221599
> 
> 
> ibr80,
> 
> 
> Here is what I was able to find as far as how each of your equipments can be controlled:
> 
> 
> Samsung UND517000 Plasma
> 
> IP & IR capable but I believe you can not turn it on via IP.
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite VSX 32 with Ethernet Port and Also had a RS-232 Port.
> 
> IP, IR, RS232
> 
> 
> Dish Vip 922 Slingloaded 1 TB Sat DVR Receiver with Ethernet.
> 
> Not sure about this one.
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite 3D Bluray player with Ethernet and optional Wifi.
> 
> IP, IR, RS232
> 
> 
> Sony 400 Disc Bluray Megachanger with Ethernet.
> 
> IP (If it is newer model need to check exact one), RS232, IR
> 
> 
> Sony Playstation 3 with Ethernet and Wife.
> 
> 
> IR with adapter (I use the Logitech Harmony PS3 adapter it works great.
> 
> 
> 
> So to sum it up you can most likely control your system the following way:
> 
> 
> IP control: TV (Partial,) VSX-32, Both Blu Ray Players
> 
> 
> IR: TV, Dish?, PS3 with adapter.
> 
> 
> So for the IP devices, they just need to each be connected by Ethernet cables to your Wifi router.
> 
> 
> For IR devices an Itach would work great, you can get one that connects to your router via network cable or one that works over your Wifi. You can buy these several places including from iRule.
> 
> 
> The Itach has three IR outs, so using dual head emitters you could connect up to six devices if you needed.
> 
> 
> Irule has two different products, regular and Pro, Pro allows you two have two way feedback if supported by your IP/Rs232 controlled devices which I think most of yours do. So you can get Volume info etc..right on your Ipad.
> 
> 
> Seems like a fairly easy setup depending on where all your devices are located!
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!



.



Thank you for the great answers to everything. I just realized maybe I need some network equipment or upgrades. All I have is a Verizon DSL modem with about 4 ports to connect other devices. Do i need to pick up a router or is the modem enough ?


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21222625
> 
> 
> Not difficult at all.
> 
> 
> The codes are already in the library. Under USER devices just select receiver/preamp put pioneer as the manufacturer and search. Its titled Pioneer receiver all models RS232 Network and for the feedbacks search under iRule and use the one titled Pioneer elite TCPIP mainzone.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the RS232 custom install sheet from pioneer that has all of the codes. The Library device codes and feedback set are not totally complete so you can use the sheet to add any you need.
> 
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/St...1TXH-RS232.pdf
> 
> 
> One thing I did is add the codes to set specific volumes with one press.
> 
> For instance 111VL\\x0D = -25db and 081VL\\x0D = -40db.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!



Yes, it HELP A LOT. I might really just pull the trigger and bought the irule pro...


My equipment list:

Pioneer VSX-21 (RS232)

Lumagen Rad-XD (had RS232 and IR input)

Oppo BDP-93 (RS232)

Dish 722k (no RS232, need IR)

Mede8er Med500x2 Media player (no RS232, had IP.. and there is supposed to be a web-remote that I can control via web... So, I assume maybe I can use HTTP then to control, is this the right assumption?, or probably fall back to IR)

PS3 (have the logitech PS3 IR-bluetooth)

Hitachi 55HDT51 plasma (IR.. there is RS232 but people said it is not working)

LG CF181 projector (IR...this might be a tough one as it is ceiling mount and quite far away from my cabinet..)


So, it seems to me that I can have

RS232 on VSX-21, Rad-XD and Oppo

IP maybe Med500x2...

IR on PS3 and Dish722k, likely Med500x2, Hitachi plasma and LG projector.


I actually do not know if I need feedback from my Rad-XD, so maybe IR is good enough. A GC-100-12 seems to be the right choice? (although it sounds quite a bit pricey)...


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## petew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/21222705
> 
> 
> Do i need to pick up a router or is the modem enough ?



All you need is a switch :


$20 bucks will add a few ports.


----------



## heffneil

I checked the advanced network setup and I still can't get my box to enable these. I don't think it is relevant but I could totally be wrong but any suggestions would really be appreciated at this point I am totally baffled!


----------



## ibr80

I made a couple of backgrounds and one fit just fine ( TDK Theme ) and the other Transformers background its the right size according to Photoshop and properties ( 1024X768 ) but its just too darn big this time around. What could this be ? Im gonna have to look at the video cause Im pretty lost. Im wondering how I link one page to another, for Example I have the main page with a couple of Source buttons but how to I create the page for its controls and then attach it so that it displays it when I click on the source?


----------



## cheezit73

ibr80,


The iRule builder takes a little time to figure out but it is not to difficult. I highly recommend you read all the tutorials and watch all the videos on iRules website. The time invested will more than make up for itself! If your still having trouble after going through the tutorials then post back!!


----------



## ibr80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21227048
> 
> 
> ibr80,
> 
> 
> The iRule builder takes a little time to figure out but it is not to difficult. I highly recommend you read all the tutorials and watch all the videos on iRules website. The time invested will more than make up for itself! If your still having trouble after going through the tutorials then post back!!



Yea Im gonna have to read every single one because I think Im being a little impatient. How to use the builder I know will take time, but I would like to know if I actually understand what iRule is capable of doing.


I figure one main menu with the source tabs on the left and when you click on them a series of macros start up the activity and you get a new screen with the whole remote according to what you have designed correct ?


Im just having a touch time trying to find out how it works not how its done, That I will have to read about. But I really thank everybody for the input. I would love to share what I think will serve as a main page and see what you guys think.


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Im gonna have to read every single one because I think Im being a little impatient. How to use the builder I know will take time, but I would like to know if I actually understand what iRule is capable of doing.
> 
> 
> I figure one main menu with the source tabs on the left and when you click on them a series of macros start up the activity and you get a new screen with the whole remote according to what you have designed correct ?
> 
> 
> Im just having a touch time trying to find out how it works not how its done, That I will have to read about. But I really thank everybody for the input. I would love to share what I think will serve as a main page and see what you guys think.



What you need to do is right click on on the Source Button then convert it to a Link. Then fill in the form that appears at the bottom of the left hand pane.


----------



## samyt

Hi,


I have a new HT setup and would appreciate any help you can give me. I am new to Irule and to be honest with you, I am a little lost...I am quite a technical person but I found that the Irule directions/tutorials are missing a clear direction.


This is what I have at home:

Sharp LC-735 (70inch LED TV)

Denon 3312ci Receiver

Martin Logan EM-ESL Speakers

Oppo BDP-93 Blu Ray player

Mac Mini PC 2011

Cablevision 8300HD Cablebox

Russound 6.4 Home Audio Controller

PureAV PF30 Power Surge Protector


Now, I am trying to find a way to control all of this from the Irule App on the Ipad.

I don't know where to start and how to go about it.

I am willing to pay somebody to help me out if possible..there is so much on the forums and I am overwhelmed with the amount of data out there and how to best put a nice solution together to control all this equipment.


Any help/direction will be greatly appreciated.


Sincerely,

Samy


----------



## robdek

Hi folks,


Just getting started with iRule and was successful in getting the basics worked out to control my XBMC system. I am now moving on to my AVR, a Pioneer VSX-0125 with ethernet, which I assume has control capability given the fact that it is controllable using their own iOS app.


I added the device for the Pioneer VSX series for both Zone 1 and 2, however none of these contain network codes and isn't that what I need?


I am simply looking to control the basics, ie source and volume with perhaps someday even some feedback (status) info.


Any help to point me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robdek* /forum/post/21229299
> 
> 
> I am now moving on to my AVR, a Pioneer VSX-0125 with ethernet, which I assume has control capability given the fact that it is controllable using their own iOS app.



Hmmmm....Can't find any mention of a VSX-0125 on the Pioneer web site. Is that the correct model number?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/21226809
> 
> 
> I made a couple of backgrounds and one fit just fine ( TDK Theme ) and the other Transformers background its the right size according to Photoshop and properties ( 1024X768 ) but its just too darn big this time around. What could this be ? Im gonna have to look at the video cause Im pretty lost. Im wondering how I link one page to another, for Example I have the main page with a couple of Source buttons but how to I create the page for its controls and then attach it so that it displays it when I click on the source?



The actual iPad background landscape size is 1024x684. The rest is taken up by the bars on top and bottom.


----------



## Roshy

Does anyone know of irule is going to add a trackpad control for mouse for htpc? It's a pain having to switch back and forth from irule to a mouse app.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samyt* /forum/post/21229242
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have a new HT setup and would appreciate any help you can give me. I am new to Irule and to be honest with you, I am a little lost...I am quite a technical person but I found that the Irule directions/tutorials are missing a clear direction.
> 
> 
> This is what I have at home:
> 
> Sharp LC-735 (70inch LED TV)
> 
> Denon 3312ci Receiver
> 
> Martin Logan EM-ESL Speakers
> 
> Oppo BDP-93 Blu Ray player
> 
> Mac Mini PC 2011
> 
> Cablevision 8300HD Cablebox
> 
> Russound 6.4 Home Audio Controller
> 
> PureAV PF30 Power Surge Protector
> 
> 
> Now, I am trying to find a way to control all of this from the Irule App on the Ipad.
> 
> I don't know where to start and how to go about it.
> 
> I am willing to pay somebody to help me out if possible..there is so much on the forums and I am overwhelmed with the amount of data out there and how to best put a nice solution together to control all this equipment.
> 
> 
> Any help/direction will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Samy



First, you need to determine what method you want to control with your device. There are 3 choices available with irule: IR, IP and RS232. Depending on your device, pick a method for each one.

Now, you will know how many can be controlled via IR, how many via IP, and how many via RS232. Then, you need to get a gateway that the ipad can talk to and send the commands over. Itach and Global Cache is what irule sell. Some people use digiserver for RS232... If you are lucky that ALL your device can be controlled via IP, then I think you just need to hook them all up to the same network and that's it.


After you got the HW setup properly, then you will need the irule builder SW to build your "remote screen". The tutorials go through various thing you can do.. like setting source, link, etc and etc. The irule builder had database that had some/ (most??) devices, so if that's the case, it could be as simple as grab that command and put it in. However, if you have some custom RS232 or IR code or irule does not have it,then you need to manually put it in.


I have not gone through any programming yet so I don't know how hard/easy it is.


----------



## robdek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/21229518
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....Can't find any mention of a VSX-0125 on the Pioneer web site. Is that the correct model number?



Thanks, that should have been the VSX-1025, which may simply be the FutureShop version of the vsx-1020. Their way of appearing to have an exclusive product I think.


----------



## samyt

How do I know that these devices can be controlled via IP?

All of them (Receiver, Blu Ray, Mac computer and Cablebox) are all connected to my home network.

The Global Cache GC-100 will also be connected to the same network at the other devices..so how will it set them all up to be controlled via IP?


Thanks a lot,

Samy


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samyt* /forum/post/21229855
> 
> 
> How do I know that these devices can be controlled via IP?
> 
> All of them (Receiver, Blu Ray, Mac computer and Cablebox) are all connected to my home network.
> 
> The Global Cache GC-100 will also be connected to the same network at the other devices..so how will it set them all up to be controlled via IP?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Samy



You need to check the manual, or search this forum to see if your device can be controlled via IP. The fact that they are connected to your home network does not mean they can be controlled via IP.

For example, if you search this forum, you can see that Oppo 93 does NOT support IP. So, you can either use RS232 or IR.

Now, assuming you have one that can be controlled via IP (your receiver might be, but I don't know for sure), then for those, you do NOT need the global cache. They can be controlled directly via the irule software and you just need to select that device as the "gateway"...that's my understanding.


----------



## ejusted

I have become more and more interested in the iRule app and wanted to ask a few questions before making a purchase. I am using the Dish VP622 and I wanted to know...


1. Is there a way for iRule to download the program guide onto the ipad? So instead of scrolling through the the shows with my display, I can scroll using the ipad and then change the channel by selecting one from the program guide.


2. Can I link other apps that I currently use into the iRule gui?....ie: I use a logitech controller app to control my pc. Is there a way to have the iRule app perform the commands needed to turn on my pc and then have a link for my logitech controller on a new page?


3. If my devices can connect to my network via wifi, do I need to buy additional devices in order to send commands to it/control it?


Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejusted* /forum/post/21232688
> 
> 
> I have become more and more interested in the iRule app and wanted to ask a few questions before making a purchase. I am using the Dish VP622 and I wanted to know...
> 
> 
> 1. Is there a way for iRule to download the program guide onto the ipad? So instead of scrolling through the the shows with my display, I can scroll using the ipad and then change the channel by selecting one from the program guide.
> 
> 
> 2. Can I link other apps that I currently use into the iRule gui?....ie: I use a logitech controller app to control my pc. Is there a way to have the iRule app perform the commands needed to turn on my pc and then have a link for my logitech controller on a new page?
> 
> 
> 3. If my devices can connect to my network via wifi, do I need to buy additional devices in order to send commands to it/control it?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info!



For #1) I do not think so. I have a Dish 722k, and I can't even control it via RS232, so l think it is highly unlikely you are able to do that. Although given that Dish had its own apps for remote control, it seems like you might at least be able to control it via IP, although I have not seem any public information saying that it could, and AFAIK, no one had try it.


2) Do not know much about the controller app. Is this an ipad APP? How does it control your PC? (via IP??)


3) There seems to be some misunderstanding on the capabilities of irule wrt IP. It is not as simple as "If your device is connected, you can control it". In fact, most of the time it CANNOT. First, your device needs to be able to be controlled via IP. Second, you need to know the command to control it. A good example is the Oppo BDP-93 blu-ray player. It can certainly connect to the internet, but it does not allow IP control (only via IR or RS232). Although the trend do seems like it is moving to IP control.. so, maybe in 3-5 years


----------



## jbn008

I'm very interested in irule, but had a couple of questions (if already answered, I apologize).


1. I have a jvc hd950, boxes box, directive hr22, and marantz sr7001 receiver. Are any of these ip controllable?


2. Can you share files (similar to how you could with the pronto files), button layouts, pictures, etc..?


Thanks again for the help


----------



## tmacka88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbn008* /forum/post/21233555
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in irule, but had a couple of questions (if already answered, I apologize).
> 
> 
> 1. I have a jvc hd950, boxes box, directive hr22, and marantz sr7001 receiver. Are any of these ip controllable?
> 
> 
> 2. Can you share files (similar to how you could with the pronto files), button layouts, pictures, etc..?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the help



not sure about the others but you can control boxee box through HTTP network commands. This is the site for the command list, but keep in mind not all of these work just the basic button such as the main ones on your boxee box remote. Up, down, left, right, play/pause, back/menu button. the shutdown button does work but i found that it started stewing up my boxee so i stopped using it. If you have access to relays then you can create discreet on/off.

http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=WebServerHTTP-API 


here is an example of what code to use from this site:
http://xbox/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=Pause( )

This is what you should use to put in the command line in the rule builder:

/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=Pause()


Also to get it all work you will need to set the boxee box device up which can be imported from the builder. Change your BB ip to static and input that into the device with this on the end :80. e.g 192.168.1.11:80.


This should get all your BB working over network.


----------



## JohnLew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu* /forum/post/21233191
> 
> 
> For #1) I do not think so. I have a Dish 722k, and I can't even control it via RS232, so l think it is highly unlikely you are able to do that. Although given that Dish had its own apps for remote control, it seems like you might at least be able to control it via IP, although I have not seem any public information saying that it could, and AFAIK, no one had try it.
> 
> 
> 2) Do not know much about the controller app. Is this an ipad APP? How does it control your PC? (via IP??)
> 
> 
> 3) There seems to be some misunderstanding on the capabilities of irule wrt IP. It is not as simple as "If your device is connected, you can control it". In fact, most of the time it CANNOT. First, your device needs to be able to be controlled via IP. Second, you need to know the command to control it. A good example is the Oppo BDP-93 blu-ray player. It can certainly connect to the internet, but it does not allow IP control (only via IR or RS232). Although the trend do seems like it is moving to IP control.. so, maybe in 3-5 years



Theoretically, #1 is possible with the right set up... if iRule would allow for some type of multiple iterations of the same type of feedback (maybe allowing feedback to be assigned to variables??).


For example, currently... if you have DirecTV and can control your boxes via IP you can query the program info for a specific channel and have the information displayed in iRule. Let's call that "Title". Once you initiate another query for a different channel, it replaces that variable, "Title", with the new information. If we could simply run new instances of the feedback query and have the feedback returned into a new variable that can be displayed, it would make the system much more flexible. I'll be posting some stuff later on what I'm doing for Sunday Ticket and some ideas we can hopefully get incorporated.


----------



## spike9876




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu* /forum/post/21230077
> 
> 
> You need to check the manual, or search this forum to see if your device can be controlled via IP. The fact that they are connected to your home network does not mean they can be controlled via IP.
> 
> For example, if you search this forum, you can see that Oppo 93 does NOT support IP. So, you can either use RS232 or IR.
> 
> Now, assuming you have one that can be controlled via IP (your receiver might be, but I don't know for sure), then for those, you do NOT need the global cache. They can be controlled directly via the irule software and you just need to select that device as the "gateway"...that's my understanding.



Hello,


I'm also thinking about getting IRule, but would like to know if my processor Integra DHC 80.3 is IP controllable. If so, will i get 2 way communication like a RS232 connected device for IP controlled device ?


I was thinking about getting GLOBAL CACHE GC-100-12. I would connect my TV & OPPO 93 via RS232 and use IR with my cable box. If my pre pro is not IP controllable then I need to get hardware to connect 3 RS232 devices.


BTW, how do I know if my cable box is IP controllable ? I do have an IPhone App that I'm able to change channels etc...


Edit: Searching... Looks like Integra is ethernet controlled so I may not need RS232 for my pre pro... so I suppose for hardware, the GC-100-12 would be suggested ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spike9876* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking about getting IRule, but would like to know if my processor Integra DHC 80.3 is IP controllable. If so, will i get 2 way communication like a RS232 connected device for IP controlled device ?
> 
> 
> I was thinking about getting GLOBAL CACHE GC-100-12. I would connect my TV & OPPO 93 via RS232 and use IR with my cable box. If my pre pro is not IP controllable then I need to get hardware to connect 3 RS232 devices.
> 
> 
> BTW, how do I know if my cable box is IP controllable ? I do have an IPhone App that I'm able to change channels etc...
> 
> 
> Edit: Searching... Looks like Integra is ethernet controlled so I may not need RS232 for my pre pro... so I suppose for hardware, the GC-100-12 would be suggested ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Integra is most definitely is IP controllable. With Integra you can even control PS3 Slim without an IR to Bluetooth adapter but over HDMI.


Pretty much all cable boxes are not controllable via ip with 3rd party software. So you are stuck with IR. on top of that cable boxes do not have discrete power only power toggle.



Alex


----------



## spike9876




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21234637
> 
> 
> Integra is most definitely is IP controllable. With Integra you can even control PS3 Slim without an IR to Bluetooth adapter but over HDMI.
> 
> 
> Pretty much all cable boxes are not controllable via ip with 3rd party software. So you are stuck with IR. on top of that cable boxes do not have discrete power only power toggle.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks for the info.


----------



## ejusted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu* /forum/post/21233191
> 
> *Do not know much about the controller app. Is this an ipad APP? How does it control your PC? (via IP??)*



I actually have a few apps for the ipad that I use. The logitech app is used for some basic mouse functions. I also use the DISH app which allows me to record a show or watch a show on my tv using the ipad. Can I just create a short cut in iRule under "watch tv" for example and just use the channel guide from that app?


----------



## 3no

Does anyone have IR codes for the ATT U-verse remote that they would care to share?


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3no* /forum/post/21236390
> 
> 
> Does anyone have IR codes for the ATT U-verse remote that they would care to share?



You don't mention what kind of set top box you have besides that it is U-verse. A quick search of the devices library shows one U-verse IR shared device. Perhaps it will work.


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/21227244
> 
> 
> Yea Im gonna have to read every single one because I think Im being a little impatient. How to use the builder I know will take time, but I would like to know if I actually understand what iRule is capable of doing.
> 
> 
> I figure one main menu with the source tabs on the left and when you click on them a series of macros start up the activity and you get a new screen with the whole remote according to what you have designed correct ?
> 
> 
> Im just having a touch time trying to find out how it works not how its done, That I will have to read about. But I really thank everybody for the input. I would love to share what I think will serve as a main page and see what you guys think.



ibr80,


That is looking great! How are you getting along with everything?


----------



## ibr80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21236821
> 
> 
> ibr80,
> 
> 
> That is looking great! How are you getting along with everything?



Well I have about 2 days to dedicate to it and I was having a blast. I have so far the main menu with the Transformers background, then I have my Dish Network controller with all the buttons and also two pages of fav channels that I can click on. I have to order the iTach soon but I cant quite figure the IP control situation just yet.


For example I cant connect to gateway, but more importantly I wanted to test out my Dish Receiver and even though the receiver is connected to the network nothing happens because I have all the button linked to IR commands that I just drag and dropped to each button. Obviously this makes total sense but when I go to devices and highlight the IP control it does not open up like the IR one. So how to I assign IP commands to the button in order for it to work?


So far so good though, its really rewarding. I have now linked the Main Page and Dish page together and the switch nicely so far between each other when I hot the Dish button logo.


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/21236957
> 
> 
> Well I have about 2 days to dedicate to it and I was having a blast. I have so far the main menu with the Transformers background, then I have my Dish Network controller with all the buttons and also two pages of fav channels that I can click on. I have to order the iTach soon but I cant quite figure the IP control situation just yet.
> 
> 
> For example I cant connect to gateway, but more importantly I wanted to test out my Dish Receiver and even though the receiver is connected to the network nothing happens because I have all the button linked to IR commands that I just drag and dropped to each button. Obviously this makes total sense but when I go to devices and highlight the IP control it does not open up like the IR one. So how to I assign IP commands to the button in order for it to work?
> 
> 
> So far so good though, its really rewarding. I have now linked the Main Page and Dish page together and the switch nicely so far between each other when I hot the Dish button logo.



That's great!


As far as the devices go you have downloaded the IR codes which you would need an itach with an IR emitter attached to the DISH box. For IP control you will need to find out wether DISH allows the box to be controlled through IP directly, they may not. IF thats the case when you browse the device database you need to look for IP/RS232 codes for your particular device. If they are not in there for a mainstream device then it is likely it cant be controlled that way.


----------



## Glimmie

I am confused between XBMC and MCE.


I want to control my XBMC from Irule.


1) Is MCE controller as explained in the I-rule tutorial the correct driver? Or is there another one for XBMC?


2) What device commands do I attach to my buttons? "MCE Controller V2" or "XBMC http"


3) What is the devices assigned in the gateway? XBMC, MCE 2.0, or both?


4) What is the correct port? 5150 or 80?


5) What else is wrong?


TIA


----------



## ibr80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21237051
> 
> 
> That's great!
> 
> 
> As far as the devices go you have downloaded the IR codes which you would need an itach with an IR emitter attached to the DISH box. For IP control you will need to find out wether DISH allows the box to be controlled through IP directly, they may not. IF thats the case when you browse the device database you need to look for IP/RS232 codes for your particular device. If they are not in there for a mainstream device then it is likely it cant be controlled that way.



Hmm, I suspected the same thing but I dont think that's quite it. The reason why I say this is because it doesnt have the codes for any of my equipment under IP or RS either. And I know my Pioneer Elite 3D Bluray player and Amp support RS. Then I remember reading on here that the Samsung PN51D7000 does support IP but not for power on and off, If I read correctly. Can anybody elaborate more on this ?


----------



## robdek

My receiver is a Pioneer VSX-1025 which appears to be a 1020 with a different finish. I made a quick test remote consisting of just Power On/Off and Mute. When I configure the gateway, the only successful connection I've had is using port 8102 which is consistent with the iControlAV app. (yes this is a lan connection and I am using the network gateway) Since there are no IP codes readily available in iRule or from the Pioneer website, I assumed that you simply use the RS232 codes. For my testing then I used the data PO\\x0D for power and MO\\x0D for mute.


Unfortunately I've had no luck, so I am definitely doing something wrong. I could be way off course here, so if anyone could point me in the right direction, it would be a great help. The is my first attempt at a network gateway device.


----------



## bwade913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/21237155
> 
> 
> I am confused between XBMC and MCE.
> 
> 
> I want to control my XBMC from Irule.
> 
> 
> 1) Is MCE controller as explained in the I-rule tutorial the correct driver? Or is there another one for XBMC?
> 
> 
> 2) What device commands do I attach to my buttons? "MCE Controller V2" or "XBMC http"
> 
> 
> 3) What is the devices assigned in the gateway? XBMC, MCE 2.0, or both?
> 
> 
> 4) What is the correct port? 5150 or 80?
> 
> 
> 5) What else is wrong?
> 
> 
> TIA



I'm using MCE Controller to launch both WMC and XBMC using the command file edits documented by Steve G. When I launch XBMC I use "XBMC http" to control it using the gateway address xbmc:[email protected] so I suppose it must be defaulting to port 80. I have noticed that XBMC responds to a few of the MCE Controller commands but haven't pursued that.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am confused between XBMC and MCE.
> 
> 
> I want to control my XBMC from Irule.
> 
> 
> 1) Is MCE controller as explained in the I-rule tutorial the correct driver? Or is there another one for XBMC?
> 
> 
> 2) What device commands do I attach to my buttons? "MCE Controller V2" or "XBMC http"
> 
> 
> 3) What is the devices assigned in the gateway? XBMC, MCE 2.0, or both?
> 
> 
> 4) What is the correct port? 5150 or 80?
> 
> 
> 5) What else is wrong?
> 
> 
> TIA



Use the XBMC Lite device found in the library to control XBMC, and use an MCE Controller command to start XBMC. I've explained how to do this in detail earlier in this thread. There is a tutorial on this.


----------



## Jim Clamage

I'm successfully getting feedback from my DirecTV receiver for the current channel info...was wondering how to get channel info for a specified channel?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## tmacka88

Made an iRule Review







please like if you found it informative.


Thanks


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21237879
> 
> 
> Use the XBMC Lite device found in the library to control XBMC, and use an MCE Controller command to start XBMC. I've explained how to do this in detail earlier in this thread. There is a tutorial on this.



Thanks. But in further testing I am going to abandon XBMC. The video performance of Win7 Media Player is superior. XBMC has deinterlacing problems. Even with deinterlacing turned off, I still get jaggies. I just want the player to spit out the stream as is. my scaler takes care if the deinterlacing.


Also XBMC is too complicated. It's more of a complete HT solution. I just want a simply player device for my MPEG4 streams. Win7n MP does just that.


----------



## ibr80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmacka88* /forum/post/21238812
> 
> 
> Made an iRule Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please like if you found it informative.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Thank you very much for that review it was clean cut and very nicely put together. I have just recently started to build the interface and I just ordered by iTach yesterday so I have not had a chance to see it in action that clearly. I was really looking foward to looking at the response time from input on the iPad to actual execution on the equipment, but I was very happy to see how quick it was on the video. Possible faster than harmony or on par. I cant wait till thursday I have to setup my global cache iTach and start to try this puppy out.


----------



## zhangyeus

For Onkyo TXNR-5008, do I need

Global Cache WF2SL to connect to RS232 if I want to use iRule?


This is the WF2SL I am looking at
http://www.smarthome.com/81182/Globa...-Serial/p.aspx 


Thanks


----------



## robdek

I have managed to get my pioneer avr (vsx-1020) to respond to a command over IP but only once. Once I have sent any command the unit no longer responds to any additional commands. I did find that if I pull down the new notification window in iOS 5 and then immediately swipe it back up out of the way, the gateway icon in the lower right corner of irule flashes once. I can then try another command and it will work, but only once. I can continue this sequence indefinitely and all of the commands work.


I installed the tcp/ip explorer from Barrys site and I could successfully send every command without the hangup. The commands I've tested thru iRule match those in the application ini, so I'm lost as to what's going wrong.


----------



## Interactive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20784152
> 
> 
> We are looking at the ability to call other apps but this is really hit/miss. For example, the Sonos app can't be called by another app so while we may add this functionality it works on a case by case basis.



Has any progress been made on this? Id like to be able to call the Pandora app, for example, from within iRule.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zhangyeus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For Onkyo TXNR-5008, do I need
> 
> Global Cache WF2SL to connect to RS232 if I want to use iRule?
> 
> 
> This is the WF2SL I am looking at
> http://www.smarthome.com/81182/Globa...-Serial/p.aspx
> 
> 
> Thanks



Your Onkyo is directly ip controllable so no need to connect it to global cache box.



Alex


----------



## ejusted

Is there a list some where with all the devices that are IP controllable? Also, if I am running a projector (Epson 8500UB).....what is the easiest way of sending the IR signal to it? (located in the back of the room)


----------



## jpagger1

Does anyone know if this supports control for google tv?


----------



## Steve Goff

The latest Panasonic Blu-ray players can be controlled via IP, as evidenced by other iOS apps. Is there any hope that we will get this in iRule?


----------



## sgroer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21249906
> 
> 
> The latest Panasonic Blu-ray players can be controlled via IP, as evidenced by other iOS apps. Is there any hope that we will get this in iRule?



I've been researching this too. I have a dmp-bd310. So far, there is nothing in irule. I have been monkeying around with wireshark, trying to get the commands. But, it's complicated and I have about 5% of the time it would take to get good at this.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgroer* /forum/post/21249991
> 
> 
> I've been researching this too. I have a dmp-bd310. So far, there is nothing in irule. I have been monkeying around with wireshark, trying to get the commands. But, it's complicated and I have about 5% of the time it would take to get good at this.


 Here is a discussion by someone who has used Wireshark to figure this out.


----------



## GetGray

Guys, I'm trying iRule. I have the demo version, have programmed a few buttons to control a Tivo, works fine. I wanted to try some gestures. I set single tap to be "play" and right swipe to execute forward 3 times. Neither gesture works. I moved a button a resaved, then resynced to see the button move so I knew it got the change. Still, gesture does nto generate a command.


Anyone know what I might be doing wrong? Is the demo version limited to no gestures?


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm trying iRule. I have the demo version, have programmed a few buttons to control a Tivo, works fine. I wanted to try some gestures. I set single tap to be "play" and right swipe to execute forward 3 times. Neither gesture works. I moved a button a resaved, then resynced to see the button move so I knew it got the change. Still, gesture does nto generate a command.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what I might be doing wrong? Is the demo version limited to no gestures?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



Try putting the page with gestures on its own panel and enable gestures.


----------



## GetGray

Well, one problem was I didn't have gestures enabled on the page. I found the spot and enabled it (thank you), still no-go.


Next, I added a panel, added one page, and enabled gestures. Tried them, that works.


So I assume you can't have left-right gestures on pages that have pages to their left or right?


----------



## Interactive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubesys* /forum/post/20784152
> 
> 
> We are looking at the ability to call other apps but this is really hit/miss. For example, the Sonos app can't be called by another app so while we may add this functionality it works on a case by case basis.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Interactive* /forum/post/21243613
> 
> 
> Has any progress been made on this? Id like to be able to call the Pandora app, for example, from within iRule.



I found that the following URL's can be entered into Safari to open the individual apps. Somehow it must be possible to do this from a button within iRule. I'm certain I'm missing something obvious, but I can't find a way to have a button link to a webpage OUTSIDE of iRule (in other words, not using the embedded webpage option inside iRule).


Pandora://

Music://

Tunein://


More info on other apps here: http://applookup.com/


----------



## Chrisx510

What is Itai (CEO of iRule) username? I lost it in my inbox and need to PM him.


----------



## Jim Clamage

Cubesys


----------



## rukus29

given that ipads and iphones have bluetooth chips, why can't iRule tap into those from the program and use that chip to somehow control the ps3? What am i missing?


thanks

rukus


----------



## GetGray

That would be handy. Meanwhile I use ps3toothfairy to remote control mine. Works very well.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Interactive* /forum/post/21251708
> 
> 
> I found that the following URL's can be entered into Safari to open the individual apps. Somehow it must be possible to do this from a button within iRule. I'm certain I'm missing something obvious, but I can't find a way to have a button link to a webpage OUTSIDE of iRule (in other words, not using the embedded webpage option inside iRule).
> 
> 
> Pandora://
> 
> Music://
> 
> Tunein://
> 
> 
> More info on other apps here: http://applookup.com/



Set up a button on a page (your activity page for example) with the pandora logo. Create a new panel called Pandora and create a page in that panel called Pandora, insert a url and in the url address enter pandora://http://


Go back to the activity page Pandora button, make it a link to the pandora panel and page.


save, sync to your ipad.


Got to your activity page and press the pandora button. It will flip to the iRule Pandora page on the pandora panel u created and then immediately flip and to the pandora app.


Enjoy,

Jim


----------



## tmacka88

Hey guys,


Having a little trouble setting up network control for my samsung TV. It is a 50 inch plasma ps50c7000. Its asking for a port number but i can't find what the port number is anywhere...


----------



## zhangyeus

Thanks - how about my TV Panasonic Vera 3D Plasma TC-P65GT30, and FIOS Set top TV box? Are they both controllable by IP? Panny has a iPad App so I believe so but I do not know whether they publish their network codes or not.


Also, how about the new Sony Projector HW30AES? I think I need a Global Cache device for it?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21243731
> 
> 
> Your Onkyo is directly ip controllable so no need to connect it to global cache box.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


----------



## XARiUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmacka88* /forum/post/21259429
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Having a little trouble setting up network control for my samsung TV. It is a 50 inch plasma ps50c7000. Its asking for a port number but i can't find what the port number is anywhere...



I would go with IR. None of the samsung tv's can be powered ON via IP/network control, which sorta defeats the purpose if you have to use IR to get the thing turned on.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rukus29* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> given that ipads and iphones have bluetooth chips, why can't iRule tap into those from the program and use that chip to somehow control the ps3? What am i missing?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> rukus



Does apple allow it?


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Does apple allow it?



Non Apple Bluetooth keyboards can be paired with the iPad. The original Apple Bluetooth keyboard, the big one with the 10 key pad can't. It doesn't support the latest Bluetooth profile.


Given the above, if the iOS development kit provides Bluetooth APIs it should be doable.


----------



## rukus29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RDHolmes* /forum/post/21262597
> 
> 
> Non Apple Bluetooth keyboards can be paired with the iPad. The original Apple Bluetooth keyboard, the big one with the 10 key pad can't. It doesn't support the latest Bluetooth profile.
> 
> 
> Given the above, if the iOS development kit provides Bluetooth APIs it should be doable.



Well I decided I wasn't going to wait around to find out or wait for a V3 release. Went out and bought the logitech adapter on amazon this afternoon. Add one more box to the mix


----------



## tmacka88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XARiUS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with IR. None of the samsung tv's can be powered ON via IP/network control, which sorta defeats the purpose if you have to use IR to get the thing turned on.



Yeh I see ur point but I think that it would be quicker using network/ip control for everything except on/off. Any idea what the correct port number is?


Cheers


----------



## XARiUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmacka88* /forum/post/21263576
> 
> 
> Yeh I see ur point but I think that it would be quicker using network/ip control for everything except on/off. Any idea what the correct port number is?
> 
> 
> Cheers



For my TV it was port 55000. I understand the port number might vary depending on the set you have. There are a few PHP pages floating around the net that can demonstrate network control at the socket level. I've deleted all my references since it was a PITA and IR was the easier solution since 99% of all I do with the TV is turn it on and off.


EDIT: I take that back. I saved a bookmark of where I found information. Bottom of this page has the PHP stuff I mentioned.

http://forum.samygo.tv/viewtopic.php...=1792&start=10


----------



## IGO2XS

I have finally gotten around to working on my Digital Projection M Vision projector. The ir commands available on the devise library in iRule do not work. I thought I would try to set up the rs232 commands for my projector. I have a serial cable from the serial port 2 on my gc-100-18r to the projector. I have gone to the Digital Projection website and they have very clear information on the commands. Now, I am not so good at this. They say the key command for power on is pow.on [CR] and the code transmitted is 0x01. I just put the pow.on [CR] for the data code....is this right. The more I talk I think the more you see how I need a little help. I think if i got one set up I could get the rest of them. thanks for any help.


----------



## heffneil

Guys I still couldn't get feedback working for the channel information on my directv box. I don't know if anyone else has any ideas but I would really like this to work.


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## thepainter

I'm new to irule and have scanned the Forum but not all pages. I am mostly interested in IP control and RS232 would this product work for RS232 control "Moxa Technologies CN2510 16 port rs-232" I currently don't need 16 ports but if the price is right I am willing to future proof.


Thanks


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepainter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm new to irule and have scanned the Forum but not all pages. I am mostly interested in IP control and RS232 would this product work for RS232 control "Moxa Technologies CN2510 16 port rs-232" I currently don't need 16 ports but if the price is right I am willing to future proof.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes but a Digi TS16 or TS8 might be a better choice. Many have them and can help with set-up.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have finally gotten around to working on my Digital Projection M Vision projector. The ir commands available on the devise library in iRule do not work. I thought I would try to set up the rs232 commands for my projector. I have a serial cable from the serial port 2 on my gc-100-18r to the projector. I have gone to the Digital Projection website and they have very clear information on the commands. Now, I am not so good at this. They say the key command for power on is pow.on [CR] and the code transmitted is 0x01. I just put the pow.on [CR] for the data code....is this right. The more I talk I think the more you see how I need a little help. I think if i got one set up I could get the rest of them. thanks for any help.



CR is carriage return and you need to enter it as \\x0d instead of CR



Alex


----------



## propulsionjohn

Hi,


I'm looking for the commands for page up / page down for Directv http. Does anyone know the string I need?


Thanks,

John


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *propulsionjohn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the commands for page up / page down for Directv http. Does anyone know the string I need?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



It's channel up and down that functions as page up/down depending on the screen you are in, same as the original remote.


----------



## propulsionjohn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It's channel up and down that functions as page up/down depending on the screen you are in, same as the original remote.



Ah, thanks. On my harmony it is a different button. Your fix is easier than I thought it would be!


----------



## Axel

I should receive this monoprice 4x2 HDMI matrix switch (#5312) in a few days. I want to control it through RS-232. I was wondering if anybody had created the libraries for control and feedback yet and would be willing to share them with the class. I already looked through the iRule builder library, but came up empty.


TIA!

____

Axel


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21269189
> 
> 
> I should receive this monoprice 4x2 HDMI matrix switch (#5312) in a few days. I want to control it through RS-232. I was wondering if anybody had created the libraries for control and feedback yet and would be willing to share them with the class. I already looked through the iRule builder library, but came up empty.
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



The commands are already in the database. I couldn't find them either when doing all sorts of searches, but irule support helped me. The device needed is the monoprice 4x4 HDMI RS232 device. It works fine for the 4x2 version.


----------



## GetGray

Anyone using iRule with LAN control of a Marantz AV7005 Pre-pro? I didn't see it listed in the devices.


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Does anyone have a standard ipod source button (default non-retina) for Dune player?


I tried using GIMP to create one, but it is beyond me. I found a couple of imagees:




















Not sure if those would help at all. They didn't help me










My Dune player shipped today and I am building some pages for control and wanted to keep a consistant look if I could. The blank source button with a label overlay would do but lacks a little something. Any help is appreciated (a brief detail of how it's done would be even better).


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21270109
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a standard ipod source button (default non-retina) for Dune player?
> 
> 
> I tried using GIMP to create one, but it is beyond me. I found a couple of imagees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if those would help at all. They didn't help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dune player shipped today and I am building some pages for control and wanted to keep a consistant look if I could. The blank source button with a label overlay would do but lacks a little something. Any help is appreciated (a brief detail of how it's done would be even better).



If you want I can make you a black button tonight with PS when I get home from MNF. What size button?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21270329
> 
> 
> If you want I can make you a black button tonight with PS when I get home from MNF. What size button?



The standard ipod source button size, I believe it is 139x85. I couldn't figure out how to edit and resize the dune image and overlay it on the standard button.


Thanks!


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21266780
> 
> 
> Guys I still couldn't get feedback working for the channel information on my directv box. I don't know if anyone else has any ideas but I would really like this to work.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



Neil, sorry to hear you are still in one-way mode. Some random questions:


1. Did you ever confirm with DTV whether your box was 2-way-able? As I recall there was some question whether your non dvr would do 2way.


2. Did you set up remote access in the DTV setup menu?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21270343
> 
> 
> The standard ipod source button size, I believe it is 139x85. I couldn't figure out how to edit and resize the dune image and overlay it on the standard button.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



No prob, I

ll get on it later tonight but a fair warning that the results may be impacted by whether the Giants win or not...actually, now that I think of it the results will be impacted either way (celebrating the win or drowning my sorrow with beer)










PS. do you want the on and off version or the one without the on/off?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21270109
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a standard ipod source button (default non-retina) for Dune player?
> 
> 
> I tried using GIMP to create one, but it is beyond me. I found a couple of imagees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if those would help at all. They didn't help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dune player shipped today and I am building some pages for control and wanted to keep a consistant look if I could. The blank source button with a label overlay would do but lacks a little something. Any help is appreciated (a brief detail of how it's done would be even better).



If you like these, PM me with your email address and I'll send you the .png files.


Mike

click to enlarge
Attachment 229143 

Attachment 229144


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21270390
> 
> 
> If you like these, PM me with your email address and I'll send you the .png files.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> click to enlarge
> Attachment 229143
> 
> Attachment 229144



the 2nd one is exactly what I needed. Thanks a lot. PM sent.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21269341
> 
> 
> The commands are already in the database. I couldn't find them either when doing all sorts of searches, but irule support helped me. The device needed is the monoprice 4x4 HDMI RS232 device. It works fine for the 4x2 version.



Thanks much, Seldom, I'll give them a try. I believe I saw those. However, only on the command side. You would not happen to have the feedback file as well, would you?

____

Axel


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21270711
> 
> 
> Thanks much, Seldom, I'll give them a try. I believe I saw those. However, only on the command side. You would not happen to have the feedback file as well, would you?
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



I don't. I do not currently implement any feed back in my system. From the monoprice website they have the commands for feedback. Someone more savvy here might be able to puzzle them together from this:

http://www.monoprice.com/bbs/files/2...32-Command.pdf


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone using iRule with LAN control of a Marantz AV7005 Pre-pro? I didn't see it listed in the devices.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



If I am not mistaken the SR7005 Network Commands should work. They work with my SR6006,


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21270390
> 
> 
> If you like these, PM me with your email address and I'll send you the .png files.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> click to enlarge
> Attachment 229143
> 
> Attachment 229144





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21270567
> 
> 
> the 2nd one is exactly what I needed. Thanks a lot. PM sent.



very nice work, saved me from screwing it up post 40 beers while giants get squished by nawlens...


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21270959
> 
> 
> I don't. I do not currently implement any feed back in my system. From the monoprice website they have the commands for feedback. Someone more savvy here might be able to puzzle them together from this:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/bbs/files/2...32-Command.pdf



Thanks! - I think I can figure this out.

(I had found this pdf already. I thought I ask here first if anyone had made a library already, so I do not have to start from scratch. With the existing 4x4 library I now have at least a good start - thanks again!)

____

Axel


----------



## Interactive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21258443
> 
> 
> Set up a button on a page (your activity page for example) with the pandora logo. Create a new panel called Pandora and create a page in that panel called Pandora, insert a url and in the url address enter pandora://http://
> 
> 
> Go back to the activity page Pandora button, make it a link to the pandora panel and page.
> 
> 
> save, sync to your ipad.
> 
> 
> Got to your activity page and press the pandora button. It will flip to the iRule Pandora page on the pandora panel u created and then immediately flip and to the pandora app.
> 
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Jim



Thanks for this Jim. I had tried this approach using just "pandora://" as the URL and couldn't get it to work. Adding the "http://" as you suggested did the trick. However, it seems a bit inconsistent...it works once and then seems to fail on subsequent attempts. It also doesn't seem to work on the iPod player which can be accessed fine from Safari using "music://" but did not work when I used "music://" OR "music://http://" as the URL in iRule.


My primary purpose for using iRule is to control an amp and an Aton digital speaker controller for a whole house audio system. The source will be one of our iPhones or iPads streamed via an Airport Express. If I can integrate the "source" apps into iRule it would improve the WAF, but if it's not 100% stable, I'm better off just having the family make those apps quickly accessible from the home screen of the devices. Until, of course, iRule natively supports launching an app from within...


I'll keep tinkering to see if I can find any consistency in the error and will report back... maybe I have something else set wrong.


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RDHolmes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If I am not mistaken the SR7005 Network Commands should work. They work with my SR6006,



Thanks, will try those. I agree they should work.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Interactive* /forum/post/21273532
> 
> 
> Thanks for this Jim. I had tried this approach using just "pandora://" as the URL and couldn't get it to work. Adding the "http://" as you suggested did the trick. However, it seems a bit inconsistent...it works once and then seems to fail on subsequent attempts. It also doesn't seem to work on the iPod player which can be accessed fine from Safari using "music://" but did not work when I used "music://" OR "music://http://" as the URL in iRule.
> 
> 
> My primary purpose for using iRule is to control an amp and an Aton digital speaker controller for a whole house audio system. The source will be one of our iPhones or iPads streamed via an Airport Express. If I can integrate the "source" apps into iRule it would improve the WAF, but if it's not 100% stable, I'm better off just having the family make those apps quickly accessible from the home screen of the devices. Until, of course, iRule natively supports launching an app from within...
> 
> 
> I'll keep tinkering to see if I can find any consistency in the error and will report back... maybe I have something else set wrong.



Not sure about your inconsistencies, mine is spot on every time. Regarding WAF, I haven't found a perfect way to have control over my system and integrate that with launched idevice apps. Lots of double clicking the home button to move back and forth.


----------



## MAXFLI500

I am not sure this TV can be controlled via IP but I am attempting to get it set up. The device is attached via ethernet and can browse the internet via the Aquos software. I have the IP address set to 192.168.1.108, imported the IP Network codes into the builder and have tried a number of different gateway conditions to get it to attach. I tried as a network device and HTTP(example 192.168.1.108:8080) with different PORT's (not sure which Port number I should be using here). I bought this TV in the Fall of 2010 and the setup does not offer and option to turn on 'IP CONTROL' as I have read in other posts. Other reading I have done suggests this device should be able to be controlled via IP even though it is not specifically identified in the manual. There is an Internet activate option in the TV setup which is turned on. The Gateway shows up as RED on the IPAD so I think I am getting closer but just missing something. Does anyone have a clue as to what I am missing??? I was able to get my old Yamaha receiver controlled via RS-232 on my old AMX stuff back in the day so you would think I could get this going. I get this going and the AMX stuff goes in the garbage thanks to this great product.


----------



## obts000

Try port 23. Many things control on the standard telnet port. Red on the IPAD just means it can't open a session on the defined IP address and port.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAXFLI500* /forum/post/21280785
> 
> 
> I am not sure this TV can be controlled via IP but I am attempting to get it set up. The device is attached via ethernet and can browse the internet via the Aquos software. I have the IP address set to 192.168.1.108, imported the IP Network codes into the builder and have tried a number of different gateway conditions to get it to attach. I tried as a network device and HTTP(example 192.168.1.108:8080) with different PORT's (not sure which Port number I should be using here). I bought this TV in the Fall of 2010 and the setup does not offer and option to turn on 'IP CONTROL' as I have read in other posts. Other reading I have done suggests this device should be able to be controlled via IP even though it is not specifically identified in the manual. There is an Internet activate option in the TV setup which is turned on. The Gateway shows up as RED on the IPAD so I think I am getting closer but just missing something. Does anyone have a clue as to what I am missing??? I was able to get my old Yamaha receiver controlled via RS-232 on my old AMX stuff back in the day so you would think I could get this going. I get this going and the AMX stuff goes in the garbage thanks to this great product.



I have my Elite 70X5FD (Sharp) controlled over IP, I'll check my settings when I get home and let you know (hopefully someone else can help you before then).


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAXFLI500* /forum/post/21280785
> 
> 
> I am not sure this TV can be controlled via IP but I am attempting to get it set up. The device is attached via ethernet and can browse the internet via the Aquos software. I have the IP address set to 192.168.1.108, imported the IP Network codes into the builder and have tried a number of different gateway conditions to get it to attach. I tried as a network device and HTTP(example 192.168.1.108:8080) with different PORT's (not sure which Port number I should be using here). I bought this TV in the Fall of 2010 and the setup does not offer and option to turn on 'IP CONTROL' as I have read in other posts. Other reading I have done suggests this device should be able to be controlled via IP even though it is not specifically identified in the manual. There is an Internet activate option in the TV setup which is turned on. The Gateway shows up as RED on the IPAD so I think I am getting closer but just missing something. Does anyone have a clue as to what I am missing??? I was able to get my old Yamaha receiver controlled via RS-232 on my old AMX stuff back in the day so you would think I could get this going. I get this going and the AMX stuff goes in the garbage thanks to this great product.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obts000* /forum/post/21280865
> 
> 
> Try port 23. Many things control on the standard telnet port. Red on the IPAD just means it can't open a session on the defined IP address and port.



I found my notes, here's what I did for my 70X5FD:


1. In the builder, browse for user devices under TV and Sharp and import my device Elite Pro-70X5FD TV IP and RS232 Control

2. Go to your iPad, open irule, panels, gateways and delete whatever gateways you created for the tv, network and HTTP. Create a clean slate.

3. Create a new Network device with IPv4 address 192.168.1.108 and the port should be 10002. Save.

4. back to the builder, create a test page in your TV panel with an on and off button, drag the ON and OFF codes from the device you imported. SAVE

5. Back to your iPad, irule, sync, and sync to the latest builder.

6. Turn on your tv with your tv remote.

7. Open iRUle, go to your tv test page and try the off button.


If this works, you can create a TV control page with all the correct buttons/device codes. You may not be able to turn your tv on with irule, the 70X5FD requires a 1 time sequence of commands to to tell it to keep the ip connection open when you turn the tv off...not sure if your Sharp can do that.


Good luck!

Jim


Sorry, forgot that you need to go into your TV menu where you set the ip address and hopefully there is a place to set the port to 10002 (mine defaulted to it).


----------



## blkicevic

i got my sharp working on ipcontrol using standard default 10002. i didnt supply a password either. i then setup my gateway as network using the same default port 10002 in irule. I access it through mac terminal with no problem. set my power on to network as suggested by jim and all is grand and golden!!! irule now controls my tv as well so i am confident that jim's suggestions will work for you!!


----------



## MAXFLI500

Thanks guys I will give these suggestion a try. Based on Jim's notes I may have imported the wrong codes. I will

report back.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAXFLI500* /forum/post/21282791
> 
> 
> Thanks guys I will give these suggestion a try. Based on Jim's notes I may have imported the wrong codes. I will
> 
> report back.



Be sure to re-read my edited my post, I changed HTTP gateway to Network gateway.

Jim


----------



## rob black

I been reading up on iRule the last couple of days and wanted some advice on what Global Cache hardware I needed.


I have TEN devices I want to control.


Master Bedroom TV

Living Room Left TV

Living Room Center TV

Living Room Right TV

AVR Master bedroom

AVR Living Room 2 TV

HTPC

3x5 Matrix Switcher

XBOX360

XBOX360


I see I can purchase dual IR emitters so will a single GLOBAL CACHE GC-100-12 along with TWO Single & 4 DUAL emitters be good enough? Does it matter that the 3 living room TV's are the same brand?? I searched this whole thread and looked at the guides over at the irule website but it wasn't clear enough.


Thanks


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rob black* /forum/post/21283049
> 
> 
> I been reading up on iRule the last couple of days and wanted some advice on what Global Cache hardware I needed.
> 
> 
> I have TEN devices I want to control.
> 
> 
> Master Bedroom TV
> 
> Living Room Left TV
> 
> Living Room Center TV
> 
> Living Room Right TV
> 
> AVR Master bedroom
> 
> AVR Living Room 2 TV
> 
> HTPC
> 
> 3x5 Matrix Switcher
> 
> XBOX360
> 
> XBOX360
> 
> 
> I see I can purchase dual IR emitters so will a single GLOBAL CACHE GC-100-12 along with TWO Single & 4 DUAL emitters be good enough? Does it matter that the 3 living room TV's are the same brand?? I searched this whole thread and looked at the guides over at the irule website but it wasn't clear enough.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi Rob.


If you have a home network check to see if some of these devices are controllable over IP which means you may not need as big a GC as you think. Plus as you mentioned each IR out on a GC can support multiple IR cables, so again you may be able to get away with a smaller (less expensive) GC than a -12.


Give us a list of models and maybe we can help further.


----------



## rob black




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21283188
> 
> 
> Hi Rob.
> 
> 
> If you have a home network check to see if some of these devices are controllable over IP which means you may not need as big a GC as you think. Plus as you mentioned each IR out on a GC can support multiple IR cables, so again you may be able to get away with a smaller (less expensive) GC than a -12.
> 
> 
> Give us a list of models and maybe we can help further.



Thanks for the reply! here are the model numbers


Impact Acoustics 3x5 Component Matrix Selector Switch (has RS232 Port)

Onkyo TX-SR308 AVR

Onkyo TX-SR304 AVR

Microsoft XBOX360 (2 of these)

Niveus Rainier 320 Media PC (has RS232 Port)

TV - DYNEX DX-32L150A11 (3 of these)

TV - Vizio E321VL


Everything is pretty much low end :/


----------



## MAXFLI500




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21281028
> 
> 
> I found my notes, here's what I did for my 70X5FD:
> 
> 
> 1. In the builder, browse for user devices under TV and Sharp and import my device Elite Pro-70X5FD TV IP and RS232 Control
> 
> 2. Go to your iPad, open irule, panels, gateways and delete whatever gateways you created for the tv, network and HTTP. Create a clean slate.
> 
> 3. Create a new Network device with IPv4 address 192.168.1.108 and the port should be 10002. Save.
> 
> 4. back to the builder, create a test page in your TV panel with an on and off button, drag the ON and OFF codes from the device you imported. SAVE
> 
> 5. Back to your iPad, irule, sync, and sync to the latest builder.
> 
> 6. Turn on your tv with your tv remote.
> 
> 7. Open iRUle, go to your tv test page and try the off button.
> 
> 
> If this works, you can create a TV control page with all the correct buttons/device codes. You may not be able to turn your tv on with irule, the 70X5FD requires a 1 time sequence of commands to to tell it to keep the ip connection open when you turn the tv off...not sure if your Sharp can do that.
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> Sorry, forgot that you need to go into your TV menu where you set the ip address and hopefully there is a place to set the port to 10002 (mine defaulted to it).



Unfortunately it doesn't look like the network settings on my version of the Aquos TV support a PORT. I can enter and IP Address, Subnet Mask, Default gateway and DNS server. There is an option for Proxy server too. I can get the Gateway to go Green on the IPad via HTTP//192.168.1.108:10002, But the power off function does not work. I will try again to define it as a network gateway recheck my work. Thanks again for you help.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAXFLI500* /forum/post/21284480
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't look like the network settings on my version of the Aquos TV support a PORT. I can enter and IP Address, Subnet Mask, Default gateway and DNS server. There is an option for Proxy server too. I can get the Gateway to go Green on the IPad via HTTP//192.168.1.108:10002, But the power off function does not work. I will try again to define it as a network gateway recheck my work. Thanks again for you help.



I believe only Quattron 800 series and Sharp Elite are IP controllable.



Alex


----------



## blkicevic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAXFLI500* /forum/post/21284480
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't look like the network settings on my version of the Aquos TV support a PORT. I can enter and IP Address, Subnet Mask, Default gateway and DNS server. There is an option for Proxy server too. I can get the Gateway to go Green on the IPad via HTTP//192.168.1.108:10002, But the power off function does not work. I will try again to define it as a network gateway recheck my work. Thanks again for you help.



have you used a terminal session to login and set your power to be controlled via ip? the default as jim suggested in an earlier post is 0. change it to 2

rspw2


----------



## MAXFLI500




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blkicevic* /forum/post/21285108
> 
> 
> have you used a terminal session to login and set your power to be controlled via ip? the default as jim suggested in an earlier post is 0. change it to 2
> 
> rspw2



I didn't quite get from the reading that I would need to do this from a terminal session. I had hoped IPCONTROL would be an on off setting from the TV remote and now I see that it is not (I think it is on the 900 series TV's). I found some instructions to do TELENET 192.168.1.108 should get me going down that path. I will do some more research and try again. Thanks for your help


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MAXFLI500* /forum/post/21284480
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't look like the network settings on my version of the Aquos TV support a PORT. I can enter and IP Address, Subnet Mask, Default gateway and DNS server. There is an option for Proxy server too. I can get the Gateway to go Green on the IPad via HTTP//192.168.1.108:10002, But the power off function does not work. I will try again to define it as a network gateway recheck my work. Thanks again for you help.



Definitely Network gateway, not http...that was my bad, sent u a note that I edited my prev post. subnet 255.255.255.0 Don't setup a proxy. make the default gateway and dns server 192.168.1.1 (assuming that's what u are using for your gateway).


You might get lucky and it may default to port 10002. Try adding a button to change the tv volume or tv input setting instead of the power on/off as a test.


----------



## CNLiberal

Is it true that iRule can not power off a PS3 using the Harmony adapter? I saw the YouTube review someone posted a few pages back, and it made mention of that. If true, how do you get around that? Exit back to the main menu and insert like 10 'left arrow' commands then simply assume you're at the correct menu to exit?


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CNLiberal* /forum/post/21286717
> 
> 
> Is it true that iRule can not power off a PS3 using the Harmony adapter? I saw the YouTube review someone posted a few pages back, and it made mention of that. If true, how do you get around that? Exit back to the main menu and insert like 10 'left arrow' commands then simply assume you're at the correct menu to exit?



CNLiberal,


It is most definitely possible!


This is how to do it.


1. Under your devices rename your PS3 adapter to something like "PS3 Standard."


2. Add the PS3 adapter to your devices again and rename it "PS3 Long PS"


3. Under the codes of PS3 long find the "PS" code and change its repetition to "10"


Now for your power off button create a macro as follows:


PS (from "PS3 Long PS")


Delay 1.5 sec


Cross


Delay 1.0 sec


Cross


So the only code you will ever use from "PS3 Long PS" is the "PS" code. By having the repetition at 10 this will replicate you holding the PS button down. For all other codes you would use your "PS3 Standard" codes, since sometimes you will want the ps button just used as a single press not held.


In my experience almost any program you are in when you hold down the PS button brings up a menu which if you hit cross twice will power off the PS3!


Hope this helps!!


----------



## MAXFLI500




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21284756
> 
> 
> I believe only Quattron 800 series and Sharp Elite are IP controllable.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



For a Sharp Aquos LC-LE810 TV I have tried everything I can think of and cannot get it going via IP. I ran an RS-232 cable up there last year I guess I will think about adding some kind of Global Cache RS-232 device. I have an ITAC-IR.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Thanks mborner for those Dune buttons. My pages look great as they fit right in.


But, control of it via http commands has me at a loss. According the the documentation it uses port 80, so I set up an http gateway with the static IP of the unit and 80 in the port field. Assigned the commands found in the builder for the Dune Smart H1 ( I have the D1) to the gateway. Not seeming to work.


I've got other http devices in my system so I am not sure where I'm going wrong. Anyone using a Dune device w/IP control?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21287935
> 
> 
> CNLiberal,
> 
> 
> It is most definitely possible!
> 
> 
> This is how to do it.
> 
> 
> 1. Under your devices rename your PS3 adapter to something like "PS3 Standard."
> 
> 
> 2. Add the PS3 adapter to your devices again and rename it "PS3 Long PS"
> 
> 
> 3. Under the codes of PS3 long find the "PS" code and change its repetition to "10"
> 
> 
> Now for your power off button create a macro as follows:
> 
> 
> PS (from "PS3 Long PS")
> 
> 
> Delay 1.5 sec
> 
> 
> Cross
> 
> 
> Delay 1.0 sec
> 
> 
> Cross
> 
> 
> So the only code you will ever use from "PS3 Long PS" is the "PS" code. By having the repetition at 10 this will replicate you holding the PS button down. For all other codes you would use your "PS3 Standard" codes, since sometimes you will want the ps button just used as a single press not held.
> 
> 
> In my experience almost any program you are in when you hold down the PS button brings up a menu which if you hit cross twice will power off the PS3!
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!




I wonder why you need 2 devices.



Alex


----------



## samyt

Does anybody have the source button image for the Cablevision Cablebox..I can only find Comcast but nothing about Cablevision..


Much appreciated.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samyt* /forum/post/21290758
> 
> 
> Does anybody have the source button image for the Cablevision Cablebox..I can only find Comcast but nothing about Cablevision..
> 
> 
> Much appreciated.



Have a look at these. If you like them, PM me and I'll send you the .png files.


Click to enlarge
Attachment 229504 
Attachment 229505 
Attachment 229506


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21290543
> 
> 
> I wonder why you need 2 devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex,


You need two because you need one to have a standard amount of IR repetitions to simulate a single tap of the PS button and another with approx 10 IR repetitions to simulate holding down the PS button as doing so on the actual PS3 controller brings up two different menus accordingly. I suppose if you have a "PS" button on a panel you could set it to repeat on hold but if you wanted to incorporate the power off of the PS3 into a shutdown macro you would need the longer command. As far as I can tell the only Logitech PS3 adapters in the irule and user database are database codes so you cant just add a new extra PS code in.


Do you have any thoughts on a better way to do this?


----------



## bentson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rob black* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I been reading up on iRule the last couple of days and wanted some advice on what Global Cache hardware I needed.
> 
> 
> I have TEN devices I want to control.
> 
> 
> Master Bedroom TV
> 
> Living Room Left TV
> 
> Living Room Center TV
> 
> Living Room Right TV
> 
> AVR Master bedroom
> 
> AVR Living Room 2 TV
> 
> HTPC
> 
> 3x5 Matrix Switcher
> 
> XBOX360
> 
> XBOX360
> 
> 
> I see I can purchase dual IR emitters so will a single GLOBAL CACHE GC-100-12 along with TWO Single & 4 DUAL emitters be good enough? Does it matter that the 3 living room TV's are the same brand?? I searched this whole thread and looked at the guides over at the irule website but it wasn't clear enough.
> 
> 
> Thanks



The GC 12 comes with three or four double IR leads. To do two of the same model, both on IR control just set up Channel 1 for TV one & Channel 2 for TV two. The GC 12 will only send the signal to the TV you want to control.


----------



## rukus29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21287935
> 
> 
> CNLiberal,
> 
> 
> It is most definitely possible!
> 
> 
> This is how to do it.
> 
> 
> 1. Under your devices rename your PS3 adapter to something like "PS3 Standard."
> 
> 
> 2. Add the PS3 adapter to your devices again and rename it "PS3 Long PS"
> 
> 
> 3. Under the codes of PS3 long find the "PS" code and change its repetition to "10"
> 
> 
> Now for your power off button create a macro as follows:
> 
> 
> PS (from "PS3 Long PS")
> 
> 
> Delay 1.5 sec
> 
> 
> Cross
> 
> 
> Delay 1.0 sec
> 
> 
> Cross
> 
> 
> So the only code you will ever use from "PS3 Long PS" is the "PS" code. By having the repetition at 10 this will replicate you holding the PS button down. For all other codes you would use your "PS3 Standard" codes, since sometimes you will want the ps button just used as a single press not held.
> 
> 
> In my experience almost any program you are in when you hold down the PS button brings up a menu which if you hit cross twice will power off the PS3!
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!



talk about perfect timing, I just unpacked my harmony ps3 adapter this afternoon and your instructions above worked like a charm! can't believe I didnt shell out the $40-50 sooner...


Thanks


----------



## Steely

Are there ROKU keyboard commands that iRule can use? I would like to add a qwerty keyboard to my ROKU screen.


----------



## buildbright

What happened or can you show me a link to the Irule stickys that are gone from the first page.


----------



## mbushnell

I'm in the process of upgrading my HT setup & thinking of going to iRule.


I'm currently using a Harmony 890, which is giving me some issues. I already have an iPhone 3Gs & iPad 1, so I'm thinking of an iOS App. If I'm successful with the iPhone & iPad, I will probably get an iPod Touch & dedicate it to be a remote for the HT setup. I all of my computers are Macs, so any software required would have to be able to run on OS X "Lion". My current system consists of:


Marantz SR7005 AVR

Apple MacMini (2011 version - dedicated to the HT)

Sharp LC-37D90U LCD Monitor

Oppo BDP-93 Blu-Ray Player

Verizon FiOS DVR


The Marantz & MacMini are IP controllable, the Sharp LCD & Oppo both have RS232 Ports.

My question is about the Verizon FiOS DVR. It has an Ethernet port on the back, but are they IP controllable? It does have an IR connection on the back, so I guess that is an option instead of the emitter on the front.


I do have iTACH IP/IR & IP/Serial converters on order. How do I handle the two RS232 components (the Sharp LCD & Oppo BDP-93)? Do need 2 of the iTACH IP/serial converters?

Thanks


----------



## emflorence

Hello guys, its my first post here, I am from Brazil and have read a lot on this site up to know and i decided its time to be registered here so i could learn more and help others.


I am experiencing a weird error while i try to sync my iPod with iRule.


1) I have tried the free version and it worked (sync was working). I don't remember if i was already updated to iOS5 while i tried the free version;


2) I got a iRule PRO serial and got a fully updated iPod 4th gen (with retina display);


3) I can't sync anymore with this iPod or with an iPad (both last firmware);


I am getting a weird error message that says that there is no compatible handset, and the iPod opens an error windows with the following message: Error: name cannot be null or empty.


Has anyone here experienced this kind of problem?



Best regards, Eduardo.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emflorence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello guys, its my first post here, I am from Brazil and have read a lot on this site up to know and i decided its time to be registered here so i could learn more and help others.
> 
> 
> I am experiencing a weird error while i try to sync my iPod with iRule.
> 
> 
> 1) I have tried the free version and it worked (sync was working). I don't remember if i was already updated to iOS5 while i tried the free version;
> 
> 
> 2) I got a iRule PRO serial and got a fully updated iPod 4th gen (with retina display);
> 
> 
> 3) I can't sync anymore with this iPod or with an iPad (both last firmware);
> 
> 
> I am getting a weird error message that says that there is no compatible handset, and the iPod opens an error windows with the following message: Error: name cannot be null or empty.
> 
> 
> Has anyone here experienced this kind of problem?
> 
> 
> Best regards, Eduardo.



That's a bug that was introduced with 5.0.1 iOS and google apps linked account. iOS 5.0 has no such issues. IRule developers are aware of the issue and looking into a fix.



Alex


----------



## emflorence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21305600
> 
> 
> That's a bug that was introduced with 5.0.1 iOS and google apps linked account. iOS 5.0 has no such issues. IRule developers are aware of the issue and looking into a fix.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Alex, thank you for the prone answer. I have tried to revert back to a iOS 4.* yesterday, but Apple wont let me. Do you know if its possible to go to iOS 5.0 instead of 5.0.1?



Regards, Eduardo.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emflorence* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, thank you for the prone answer. I have tried to revert back to a iOS 4.* yesterday, but Apple wont let me. Do you know if its possible to go to iOS 5.0 instead of 5.0.1?
> 
> 
> Regards, Eduardo.



Hi Eduardo,


You can request your iRule license o to be transferred to a different gmail account that is not tied to google apps account by emailing customer service of iRule.



Alex


----------



## emflorence

Doing this right now Alex, Thank you.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21290297
> 
> 
> Thanks mborner for those Dune buttons. My pages look great as they fit right in.
> 
> 
> But, control of it via http commands has me at a loss. According the the documentation it uses port 80, so I set up an http gateway with the static IP of the unit and 80 in the port field. Assigned the commands found in the builder for the Dune Smart H1 ( I have the D1) to the gateway. Not seeming to work.
> 
> 
> I've got other http devices in my system so I am not sure where I'm going wrong. Anyone using a Dune device w/IP control?



I was able to get HTTP control of my Dune player working (user error in the setup). It is working nicely except for power on. Anyone using a dune smart player have any luck with power on? If so, what code are you using? Any other settings in the player that I need to check?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## samyt

I am looking for a Sharp TV button (plain black) for the Ipad..any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks a lot,

Samy


----------



## Chrisx510

Has anyone seen the iPanel attachment from Crestron? Is there a way to make the iPanel compatible with iRule or is there any similar devices?


----------



## buildbright

Anyone know what happened to the first page Sticky for irule? There was alot of usefull information and links on it.


----------



## jbn008

i know this has been asked before, but I didn't have time to search for the answer. I was thinking of switching from Roomie to irule and was curious if you could share files? In other word, if someone had a cool layout, you could use theirs and save a lot of time (like the pronto was). Also, is it possible to use the directv dvr app within an activity and control the dvr using the official app? Thanks for the help


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbn008* /forum/post/21315011
> 
> 
> i know this has been asked before, but I didn't have time to search for the answer. I was thinking of switching from Roomie to irule and was curious if you could share files? In other word, if someone had a cool layout, you could use theirs and save a lot of time (like the pronto was). Also, is it possible to use the directv dvr app within an activity and control the dvr using the official app? Thanks for the help



Yes, with Pro version, you can browse, preview and import entire panels with all the images already laid out for your so all you have to do is re-do the links and drag and drop the commands.



Alex


----------



## pglover19

Hello,


I have setup a HTPC and will be using XBMC as the HTPC software to play my movies. I have been reading all the posts in this thread on how to control XBMC from iRule. Can someone please upload some XBMC panels in the iRule builder database so I can use as a guide.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbn008* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i know this has been asked before, but I didn't have time to search for the answer. I was thinking of switching from Roomie to irule and was curious if you could share files? In other word, if someone had a cool layout, you could use theirs and save a lot of time (like the pronto was). Also, is it possible to use the directv dvr app within an activity and control the dvr using the official app? Thanks for the help



Quick answer is No and No. Graphics can be shared but not complete layouts.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace* /forum/post/21318077
> 
> 
> Quick answer is No and No. Graphics can be shared but not complete layouts.



That is not true. See my above post.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/21317086
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have setup a HTPC and will be using XBMC as the HTPC software to play my movies. I have been reading all the posts in this thread on how to control XBMC from iRule. Can someone please upload some XBMC panels in the iRule builder database so I can use as a guide.



Do you have a Pro version of the builder because that is the only way you can import the entire panel and not just individual buttons.



Alex


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21318128
> 
> 
> Do you have a Pro version of the builder because that is the only way you can import the entire panel and not just individual buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Yes.. I have the PRO version..


I am having some issues with iRule communicating to the MCE Controller. I have followed the instructions on how to install the MCE Controller software and to setup a Network gateway for the device on my iPAD. The Gateway is not connecting to MCE Controller. What could be wrong... Please advise....


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/21318563
> 
> 
> Yes.. I have the PRO version..
> 
> 
> I am having some issues with iRule communicating to the MCE Controller. I have followed the instructions on how to install the MCE Controller software and to setup a Network gateway for the device on my iPAD. The Gateway is not connecting to MCE Controller. What could be wrong... Please advise....



As far as the communication issue with the MCE Controller software and iPad, it was Windows Firewall blocking the connection on my HTPC server.. However; I don't want to turn off Windows Firewall entirely on the server. I need to create an inbound and outbound firewall rule to allow traffic to port 5150.. Anyone know how to do this in Windows Home Server 2011?


FYI.. Special thanks to the iRule Support group....


----------



## mikenike88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Interactive* /forum/post/21251708
> 
> 
> I found that the following URL's can be entered into Safari to open the individual apps. Somehow it must be possible to do this from a button within iRule. I'm certain I'm missing something obvious, but I can't find a way to have a button link to a webpage OUTSIDE of iRule (in other words, not using the embedded webpage option inside iRule).
> 
> 
> Pandora://
> 
> Music://
> 
> Tunein://
> 
> 
> More info on other apps here: http://applookup.com/



I have emailed iRule about this and there is no way to add a URL to a button currently.


The workaround I came up with is to create an image for a button on a local web server that links to the required URL and insert that page as a URL box.


Other apps I have found that work include Remote (remote://) and Xfinity TV (xfinitytv://). I would love to do the same with the TiVo app if anybody knows a URL for that.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true. See my above post.
> 
> 
> Alex



Need to learn to think and look before opening my mouth (Hand in this case).


Thanks Alex.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21318128
> 
> 
> Do you have a Pro version of the builder because that is the only way you can import the entire panel and not just individual buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Alex,


I have the PRO version. Can you share your XBMC panel please.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Alex,
> 
> 
> I have the PRO version. Can you share your XBMC panel please.



Mine is in black theme. Will that work for you?


Alex


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21321552
> 
> 
> Mine is in black theme. Will that work for you?
> 
> 
> Alex



yes.. Thank you...


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21321552
> 
> 
> Mine is in black theme. Will that work for you?
> 
> 
> Alex



Please let me know when you have updated the panel.. I will be working on this tonight..


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21321552
> 
> 
> Mine is in black theme. Will that work for you?
> 
> 
> Alex



Alex,


Have you posted the XBMC panel to the iRule Builder database yet? I am looking for a iPad panel for XBMC...


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/21325350
> 
> 
> Alex,
> 
> 
> Have you posted the XBMC panel to the iRule Builder database yet? I am looking for a iPad panel for XBMC...



Hounding me about it will not get it any faster. Some of us do have jobs and families. Anyway, look for XBMC in the USERS tab.


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21326530
> 
> 
> Hounding me about it will not get it any faster. Some of us do have jobs and families. Anyway, look for XBMC in the USERS tab.



Sorry.. I didn't mean to angry you.. Once again, thanks for the help..


----------



## pglover19

All,


When creating a HTTP gateway for XBMC, where do you specify the username and password for XBMC? I have setup a username and password in the Network section for XBMC.. Please advise...


----------



## pglover19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pglover19* /forum/post/21327078
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> When creating a HTTP gateway for XBMC, where do you specify the username and password for XBMC? I have setup a username and password in the Network section for XBMC.. Please advise...



I figured it out... Example of syntax is


xbmc:[email protected]:8080


----------



## IGO2XS

I just purchased a new Yamaha RX A3010 and facing building a new panel. Anyone have any shared panels or ideas............other than the obvious...get myself busy and get creative.


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/21330379
> 
> 
> I just purchased a new Yamaha RX A3010 and facing building a new panel. Anyone have any shared panels or ideas............other than the obvious...get myself busy and get creative.



Mark,


Check out my AVR panel I shared it in the Pro Builder as "Pioneer Background Shared"


This is my first iteration of it and still need to tweak the layout but it could get you started. Go to Yamaha's website and download a pic of the front your particular AVR and substitute it for my pioneer. I used photo shop to black out the text that was on the display and positioned my feedbacks so it looks just like the display of my AVR.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased a new Yamaha RX A3010 and facing building a new panel. Anyone have any shared panels or ideas............other than the obvious...get myself busy and get creative.



Have a question to all that create device specific panels. Why? You need to control all the functions of the device every time you listen or watch something?



Alex


----------



## GetGray

When I program my remotes, iRule or otherwise, I prefer to have both task oriented screens and device specific. For some devices I may never use all functions in day-to-day usage, but the minute I leave one out, I need it at some point. With my equip rack out of line of sight it's not trivial to go dig out the stock remote, put batteries in it and try to do whatever function it was I needed that I might have left out with task-only screens. If I'm going to have a programmable remote, I prefer to have 100% functionality at least available witin the device.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21331442
> 
> 
> Have a question to all that create device specific panels. Why? You need to control all the functions of the device every time you listen or watch something?
> 
> 
> 
> Alex





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/21331604
> 
> 
> When I program my remotes, iRule or otherwise, I prefer to have both task oriented screens and device specific. For some devices I may never use all functions in day-to-day usage, but the minute I leave one out, I need it at some point. With my equip rack out of line of sight it's not trivial to go dig out the stock remote, put batteries in it and try to do whatever function it was I needed that I might have left out with task-only screens. If I'm going to have a programmable remote, I prefer to have 100% functionality at least available witin the device.



Same here. Every time I stopped programming a panel or page with just the everyday stuff to control a device I always found myself wishing I had easy access to a command I left out.


So my approach is to have activity based panels (Watch, Listen, Play) with pages (DirecTV, iTunes, Hulu, etc) that have the everyday stuff available for the average users in my house, and then a separate activity panel called "Adjust" that takes you the specific devices and has ALL of the commands there. The average user never has to go to the Adjust panel but keeps the option open for me to make finer adjustments to sound or picture without having to go find the remotes.


Jim


----------



## cheezit73

Same for me, if I wanted a remote that was only activity based and limited my control I would have bought a Logitech harmony. All of my equipment is in a centralized closet and somewhat difficult to access. For me using iRule is about giving me all the functionality i had before and then more. It only takes a little bit of time to create a device specific panel so why not have the ability to do everything you could with the original remote. In my case these panels are not for day to day use but rather for setup and making changes. Also some of my activity panels are very full space wise so by having an audio panel I can locate all my audio related feedbacks there. I am the kind of guy that likes to see the display say dts hd or true hd or whatever... So having that overlaid on a picture of my device which looks like the actual display of the device is pretty cool and is just another part of the wow factor that you can achieve with creativity in irule.


----------



## stpaulboy

Woo Hoo - 11 days to android. I guess I better start thinking about the layout for my Kindle Fire.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/21331604
> 
> 
> When I program my remotes, iRule or otherwise, I prefer to have both task oriented screens and device specific. For some devices I may never use all functions in day-to-day usage, but the minute I leave one out, I need it at some point. With my equip rack out of line of sight it's not trivial to go dig out the stock remote, put batteries in it and try to do whatever function it was I needed that I might have left out with task-only screens. If I'm going to have a programmable remote, I prefer to have 100% functionality at least available witin the device.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21331675
> 
> 
> Same here. Every time I stopped programming a panel or page with just the everyday stuff to control a device I always found myself wishing I had easy access to a command I left out.
> 
> 
> So my approach is to have activity based panels (Watch, Listen, Play) with pages (DirecTV, iTunes, Hulu, etc) that have the everyday stuff available for the average users in my house, and then a separate activity panel called "Adjust" that takes you the specific devices and has ALL of the commands there. The average user never has to go to the Adjust panel but keeps the option open for me to make finer adjustments to sound or picture without having to go find the remotes.
> 
> 
> Jim





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21332134
> 
> 
> Same for me, if I wanted a remote that was only activity based and limited my control I would have bought a Logitech harmony. All of my equipment is in a centralized closet and somewhat difficult to access. For me using iRule is about giving me all the functionality i had before and then more. It only takes a little bit of time to create a device specific panel so why not have the ability to do everything you could with the original remote. In my case these panels are not for day to day use but rather for setup and making changes. Also some of my activity panels are very full space wise so by having an audio panel I can locate all my audio related feedbacks there. I am the kind of guy that likes to see the display say dts hd or true hd or whatever... So having that overlaid on a picture of my device which looks like the actual display of the device is pretty cool and is just another part of the wow factor that you can achieve with creativity in irule.



Yep, I could literally throw all of my original remotes into the deep end of the ocean, I'll never need them again.


----------



## jbn008

I appreciate all the feedback to my questions. It looks like I'm gonna have my work cut out for me, but I'm just gonna have to put the time into learning the builder. I feel like it's 10 years ago and I'm building my pronto all over again.


----------



## IGO2XS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21330543
> 
> 
> Mark,
> 
> 
> Check out my AVR panel I shared it in the Pro Builder as "Pioneer Background Shared"
> 
> 
> This is my first iteration of it and still need to tweak the layout but it could get you started. Go to Yamaha's website and download a pic of the front your particular AVR and substitute it for my pioneer. I used photo shop to black out the text that was on the display and positioned my feedbacks so it looks just like the display of my AVR.



thank you very much. cool idea with the feedbacks on your display.....I like it!!!!










Also a great question by Alex on having the devise specific panels and a lot of great comments. I have a fairly large drawer with all of my remotes and I can't even imagine having to figure out which one I would need in the dark. I wish more people would share like cheezit73 because there are so many talented people on this forum and I have no problem using their ideas


----------



## jbn008

i've purchased the pro version and realized I just don't have the time to spend in irule builder to make my system work. Would anybody be interested in setting one up for me and I'd pay them? I know this sounds crazy, but I'm already in it for $300 and it's inoperable at the moment.


1 room


ipad as control


receiver: marantz sr7001

satellite: directv hr22

streamer: boxes box

blu ray: Panasonic DMP-BD35K

video game: xbox 360 slim

projector: jvc dla-hd950


gateway for projector: WF2IR

gateway for all other equipment: GC-100-6


Again, I know this is unorthodox, but I'd thought I'd ask anyway


Thanks


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21331675
> 
> 
> So my approach is to have activity based panels (Watch, Listen, Play) with pages (DirecTV, iTunes, Hulu, etc) that have the everyday stuff available for the average users in my house, and then a separate activity panel called "Adjust" that takes you the specific devices and has ALL of the commands there. The average user never has to go to the Adjust panel but keeps the option open for me to make finer adjustments to sound or picture without having to go find the remotes.
> 
> 
> Jim



+1


I do exactly the same except I call it "Advanced".


----------



## JustBusiness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbn008* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i've purchased the pro version and realized I just don't have the time to spend in irule builder to make my system work. Would anybody be interested in setting one up for me and I'd pay them? I know this sounds crazy, but I'm already in it for $300 and it's inoperable at the moment.
> 
> 
> 1 room
> 
> 
> ipad as control
> 
> 
> receiver: marantz sr7001
> 
> satellite: directv hr22
> 
> streamer: boxes box
> 
> blu ray: Panasonic DMP-BD35K
> 
> video game: xbox 360 slim
> 
> projector: jvc dla-hd950
> 
> 
> gateway for projector: WF2IR
> 
> gateway for all other equipment: GC-100-6
> 
> 
> Again, I know this is unorthodox, but I'd thought I'd ask anyway
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sounds like you need roomie remote, much quicker/user friendly, less complicated/customizable. Check it out.


----------



## IGO2XS

I am working on the network commands for the Yamaha rxa3010. This is my first time to work with network commands. I have downloaded from iRule the Yamaha RX-A Series TCP/IP commands. On the network gate way I have my IPv4 address set to the 192.168.1.119 which is the ip address of the reciever, port ..........I tried 80 and it did not work. I can't get the gateway to connect. HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## azula

I have read through a lot of this thread and the topics mostly consist of technical support. I'm hoping that someone could help me (and those of us who struggle with software like this) with a basic setup guide.


I will happily volunteer my components as an example if anyone is willing to help:


Onkyo TX-NR809 receiver (IP controllable I think)

Direct TV

Panasonic PT-AE4000U

Sony Playstation

Lutron Lighting system

I have Comcast internet and my router is connected to my desktop which is on the 1st floor. I want to control the components in my home theater which will be on the second floor.


Could someone recommend the specific gateway I would need to control these devices? I believe all of them are IR controlled. Also, what is the difference between iTach and GC 100??


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/21334289
> 
> 
> I am working on the network commands for the Yamaha rxa3010. This is my first time to work with network commands. I have downloaded from iRule the Yamaha RX-A Series TCP/IP commands. On the network gate way I have my IPv4 address set to the 192.168.1.119 which is the ip address of the reciever, port ..........I tried 80 and it did not work. I can't get the gateway to connect. HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPP



The default TCP port is 50000. You should also enable Network Standby on the Yamaha or you won't be able to turn it on with a network command.


And (unless it changed from the A3000) the 3010 will disconnect after about 40 seconds without commands. So you should have iRule send a command periodically to keep the connection alive.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kd_cooke* /forum/post/20785652
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked... Is these some easy way (or tutorial) outlining how to get these Yamaha codes into iBuilder?



All of RX-A series of codes are already in the builder.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *azula* /forum/post/21334350
> 
> 
> I have read through a lot of this thread and the topics mostly consist of technical support. I'm hoping that someone could help me (and those of us who struggle with software like this) with a basic setup guide.
> 
> 
> I will happily volunteer my components as an example if anyone is willing to help:
> 
> 
> Onkyo TX-NR809 receiver (IP controllable I think)
> 
> Direct TV
> 
> Panasonic PT-AE4000U
> 
> Sony Playstation
> 
> Lutron Lighting system
> 
> I have Comcast internet and my router is connected to my desktop which is on the 1st floor. I want to control the components in my home theater which will be on the second floor.
> 
> 
> Could someone recommend the specific gateway I would need to control these devices? I believe all of them are IR controlled. Also, what is the difference between iTach and GC 100??



It all really depends on a few factors.

1. Biggest question. Do you have hardwired Ethernet where your equipment is at? If not, then you are limited to 2 types of Gateways: WF2SL and WF2IR. If you do, then keep on reading below.

2. Where is the equipment located in relation to each other? For instance, in my setup my projector is the only component that is in the room besides the speakers so I have a WF2SL (wifi RS232 iTach) sitting in my projector box and in a separate closet about 30 feet away is the rest of the equipment with IP2IR (IR iTach) sitting in there connected to my Ethernet.

3. Will you be controlling your equipment from multiple instances of iRule? If so, GC-100 line of Global Cache gateways won't work because they only allow 1 connection at a time.



Alex


----------



## ArieS1204

I need help with MCE Controller.

I'm trying to set up a command for Alt+z.

In the builder I created a device command named Alt+z with the command Alt+z\\x0D

I edited MCEControl.commands with the line:


It's not working, I even tried Alt="false" and same results.

In MCE it says: Command received: Alt+z but not Sending keystroke: Alt+z

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## IGO2XS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21336010
> 
> 
> All of RX-A series of codes are already in the builder.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Alex, they are in the builder and I am working on my remote as we speak. Question though, I see there are quite a few commands missing for the tcp/ir. The select code, up/down/left/right commands are the most important ones I cannot see. Would I set up another page with rs232 commands?


----------



## azula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21336071
> 
> 
> It all really depends on a few factors.
> 
> 1. Biggest question. Do you have hardwired Ethernet where your equipment is at? If not, then you are limited to 2 types of Gateways: WF2SL and WF2IR. If you do, then keep on reading below.
> 
> 2. Where is the equipment located in relation to each other? For instance, in my setup my projector is the only component that is in the room besides the speakers so I have a WF2SL (wifi RS232 iTach) sitting in my projector box and in a separate closet about 30 feet away is the rest of the equipment with IP2IR (IR iTach) sitting in there connected to my Ethernet.
> 
> 3. Will you be controlling your equipment from multiple instances of iRule? If so, GC-100 line of Global Cache gateways won't work because they only allow 1 connection at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks Alex, I do not have hardwired ethernet where my equipment will be. My ethernet is downstairs and my equipment is upstairs. So I guess #1 is my only option. As for #3, I'm not sure what you mean by "multiple instances". Thanks again!


----------



## samyt

Hi,


Everytime I login to the Irule on my ipad, I have to run the gateway search in order to update the IP address of the GC-100...do you guys know the workaround so I can keep the same IP address or have it automatically update so I don't have to do manually everytime.


Thanks

Samy


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samyt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Everytime I login to the Irule on my ipad, I have to run the gateway search in order to update the IP address of the GC-100...do you guys know the workaround so I can keep the same IP address or have it automatically update so I don't have to do manually everytime.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Samy



There are two things you can do:


1. Using the GC-100's IP Address, log into it using a browser and set a static address.


2. Log into your Router and reserve the current IP Address of the GC-100.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *azula* /forum/post/21340042
> 
> 
> Thanks Alex, I do not have hardwired ethernet where my equipment will be. My ethernet is downstairs and my equipment is upstairs. So I guess #1 is my only option. As for #3, I'm not sure what you mean by "multiple instances". Thanks again!



#3 means that if I have an iPhone and my wife has an iPhone, we can both control devices connected to iTach at the same time and have a nice battle of control. With GC-100 line, its either me or she in control and not both at the same. Think of it as being able to seat 2 people on a chair vs 1 at the same time.



Alex


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/21339669
> 
> 
> Alex, they are in the builder and I am working on my remote as we speak. Question though, I see there are quite a few commands missing for the tcp/ir. The select code, up/down/left/right commands are the most important ones I cannot see. Would I set up another page with rs232 commands?



Try finding Yamaha's TCP/RS232 codes document from their website. Usually you might have to hunt around a bit for that type of document. I had to do this for my pioneer AVR as there are many many codes that were not included in the irule database. Then you just add the additional codes that you need manually into the builder.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/21339669
> 
> 
> I see there are quite a few commands missing for the tcp/ir. The select code, up/down/left/right commands are the most important ones I cannot see.



You need the docs, but for some reason Yamaha doesn't like to put these things on their public website. Here's a link to the docs with all the codes. Unzip the files and then just double-click on index.html.


----------



## writhe

Is the search feature broken? I can't seem to search for background images any more.


----------



## ttusqrl

I'm going to start off with some honesty -- I did not read through the full 184 pages (5504 posts). I am interested in looking at iRule, but I wanted to confirm a couple of items. First, my components:


Panasonic AE7000U

Denon AVR-1912

Panasonic BDT210

AT&T UVerse

PS3 (Coming Soon)

Lutron Lighting (Coming Soon)


So my questions:


1.) Is all of my hardware compatible? I did not see my receiver listed on iRule's website, but Denon as a brand is listed. Also, same holds true for UVerse -- Motorola is listed, but not specific hardware.


2.) What gateway(s) do I need to run my devices? I'm a complete newbie when it comes to home automation and iOS remotes.


3.) Remotes are compatible across iOS devices (i.e. you don't need to build one specific to iPad, iPhone, iPod touch, etc.) right?



I appreciate the help in advance...I know it gets annoying when people don't read the threads, but this is simply too much info for me to digest.


----------



## Axel

I have been using Eventghost to control my HTPC via the Broadcaster plugin. It has been working fine.


Now I would like to implement *feedback* from the HTPC to the iRule remote, e.g. 'HTPC awake' or 'iTunes running'. How do I set this up?

___

Axel


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttusqrl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 3.) Remotes are compatible across iOS devices (i.e. you don't need to build one specific to iPad, iPhone, iPod touch, etc.) right?



You need, and really want to, build separate remotes for the iPad vs. Phone/touch, just from a logical standpoint the iPad screen is about 6 times the size of the phone, why wouldn't you want to take advantage of that?


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttusqrl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to start off with some honesty -- I did not read through the full 184 pages (5504 posts). I am interested in looking at iRule, but I wanted to confirm a couple of items. First, my components:
> 
> 
> Panasonic AE7000U
> 
> Denon AVR-1912
> 
> Panasonic BDT210
> 
> AT&T UVerse
> 
> PS3 (Coming Soon)
> 
> Lutron Lighting (Coming Soon)
> 
> 
> So my questions:
> 
> 
> 1.) Is all of my hardware compatible? I did not see my receiver listed on iRule's website, but Denon as a brand is listed. Also, same holds true for UVerse -- Motorola is listed, but not specific hardware.
> 
> 
> 2.) What gateway(s) do I need to run my devices? I'm a complete newbie when it comes to home automation and iOS remotes.
> 
> 
> 3.) Remotes are compatible across iOS devices (i.e. you don't need to build one specific to iPad, iPhone, iPod touch, etc.) right?
> 
> 
> I appreciate the help in advance...I know it gets annoying when people don't read the threads, but this is simply too much info for me to digest.



You should be okey for your equipment.

1. Denon uses the same codes for all their receivers. What's the spesific name of the Motorola?


2. If you plan on having more than one iOS remote go for the itach modelserie as they allow for more then one simultanious connections at a time. The IR models work with dual and triple emitters so you might only need one..?


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/21337376
> 
> 
> I need help with MCE Controller.
> 
> I'm trying to set up a command for Alt+z.
> 
> In the builder I created a device command named Alt+z with the command Alt+z\\x0D
> 
> I edited MCEControl.commands with the line:
> 
> 
> It's not working, I even tried Alt="false" and same results.
> 
> In MCE it says: Command received: Alt+z but not Sending keystroke: Alt+z
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



Anyone?


----------



## ttusqrl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/21345010
> 
> 
> You need, and really want to, build separate remotes for the iPad vs. Phone/touch, just from a logical standpoint the iPad screen is about 6 times the size of the phone, why wouldn't you want to take advantage of that?



That's a good point. I guess the better question is, "I can download/share the same remote across similar sized devices, right?"



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu* /forum/post/21345293
> 
> 
> You should be okey for your equipment.
> 
> 1. Denon uses the same codes for all their receivers. What's the spesific name of the Motorola?
> 
> 
> 2. If you plan on having more than one iOS remote go for the itach modelserie as they allow for more then one simultanious connections at a time. The IR models work with dual and triple emitters so you might only need one..?



1. I'm on the road at the moment and can't look at the front of the box. I know the DVR is a VIP-225, but I'm not sure about the satellite boxes.


2. Would I only need the gateway (at the moment at least) for the projector, since the Denon, DVR, and Panasonic all connect to the internet as it is?



...and one new question:


I've been toying around with switching from Lutron to INSTEON technology. The INSTEON uses a web browser to perform the scene automation, but could I still transmit codes thru the smartlinc controller, which is on the network, and utilize iRule? I didn't see the brand supported, but then again, I don't know how hard it is to find/design the codes.


Thanks again for the help!


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttusqrl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point. I guess the better question is, "I can download/share the same remote across similar sized devices, right?"
> 
> 
> 1. I'm on the road at the moment and can't look at the front of the box. I know the DVR is a VIP-225, but I'm not sure about the satellite boxes.
> 
> 
> 2. Would I only need the gateway (at the moment at least) for the projector, since the Denon, DVR, and Panasonic all connect to the internet as it is?
> 
> 
> ...and one new question:
> 
> 
> I've been toying around with switching from Lutron to INSTEON technology. The INSTEON uses a web browser to perform the scene automation, but could I still transmit codes thru the smartlinc controller, which is on the network, and utilize iRule? I didn't see the brand supported, but then again, I don't know how hard it is to find/design the codes.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the help!



1. There are codes in the database that work for the VIP 1903 & 1963.


2. Denon i guess could be controlled over IP, their more expensive models can. I see the panasonic has network codes in the builder so you'll might be in luck there. There are no network codes for the VIP, allthough Motorola allows for network control it is up to the distributer to implement these advantages, but I haven't seen anybody do this so far.


----------



## Kevin McN

I have a HT room and a living room with the same TV in each room. Currently, I am using the Itach WFI2IR unit in the HT room. I would like to place another Itach WFI2IR in the living room. How can I prevent the use of my iPAD/Irule in the HT room from operating the equipment in the living room? Currently, the Itach WFI2IR is configured as infrastructure to work with my Apple Base Station network.


Cheers

Kevin


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevin McN* /forum/post/21346172
> 
> 
> I have a HT room and a living room with the same TV in each room. Currently, I am using the Itach WFI2IR unit in the HT room. I would like to place another Itach WFI2IR in the living room. How can I prevent the use of my iPAD/Irule in the HT room from operating the equipment in the living room? Currently, the Itach WFI2IR is configured as infrastructure to work with my Apple Base Station network.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Kevin



Import a 2nd version of the device in the builder. Rename it to avoid confusion, something like TV 2 or TV Living room. Then assign that device to a different port on your itach unit.


So HT TV is controlled by TV1 version of commands assigned to port 1 on the itach and the living room TV is controlled by TV2 assigned to port 2 or another itach entirely.


This is how I have it set up, though without the itach, for my 4 IP controlled directv boxes. I have 4 sets of the commands imported and it works like a charm.


----------



## thepainter

Hoping for a little help from the forum, in particular those who have gotten the Digi portserver working. I picked up a Digi TS 16 on ebay and everything seems to be working. After boot three green lights steady, activity light flashing and no collisions, however I can't find it on my LAN. I tried the Discovery App but get 'no devices found'. Tried to set the IP using the arp -s command in the online user manual but still no luck, any help would be much appreciated. Oh,I have the PN: 50001185-01


Thanks,


Paul


UPDATE - Did a factory reset and can now access IP address - THANKS.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttusqrl* /forum/post/21345730
> 
> 
> I've been toying around with switching from Lutron to INSTEON technology. The INSTEON uses a web browser to perform the scene automation, but could I still transmit codes thru the smartlinc controller, which is on the network, and utilize iRule? I didn't see the brand supported, but then again, I don't know how hard it is to find/design the codes.



I assume you mean the SmartLinc 2412n controller. If so, you should be able to create an HTTP gateway and send the proper commands to the SmartLinc to control your devices. The commands can be found at http://wiki.smarthome.com/index.php?...s_in_SmartLinc


----------



## writhe

I am interested in using iRule at home but want to confirm it will work with my U-Verse box. I found the device "Motorola Cable VIP Series" in the list of devices and wanted to know if this will work with the Motorola VIP1225. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you mean the SmartLinc 2412n controller. If so, you should be able to create an HTTP gateway and send the proper commands to the SmartLinc to control your devices. The commands can be found at http://wiki.smarthome.com/index.php?...s_in_SmartLinc



As I have posted back in September or so, 2412n listens on port 9761 as a PLM. Set it up as NETWORK GATEWAY and use Insteon raw commands. You can get real time feedback from each switch without the need to query anything. Feedback sample should be already shared in the database. Control command structure has been provided some time ago in this forum.


One drawback of 2412n over its PLM is that it only accepts one connection at a time like GC-100.



Alex


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21355926
> 
> 
> As I have posted back in September or so, 2412n listens on port 9761 as a PLM. Set it up as NETWORK GATEWAY and use Insteon raw commands. You can get real time feedback from each switch without the need to query anything. Feedback sample should be already shared in the database. Control command structure has been provided some time ago in this forum.
> 
> 
> One drawback of 2412n over its PLM is that it only accepts one connection at a time like GC-100.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks for the clarification.


I actually use a 2413u connected to my iMac. iRule connects to a PHP script which talks to the Insteon devices using Shion. Works great.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21355926
> 
> 
> As I have posted back in September or so, 2412n listens on port 9761 as a PLM. Set it up as NETWORK GATEWAY and use Insteon raw commands. You can get real time feedback from each switch without the need to query anything. Feedback sample should be already shared in the database. Control command structure has been provided some time ago in this forum.
> 
> 
> One drawback of 2412n over its PLM is that it only accepts one connection at a time like GC-100.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Alex, can you explain what you mean when you say 'drawback of 2412n over its PLM'? I don't know what you mean by a 'PLM'. I understand the issue that you refer to when you say that with the GC-100 (as opposed to the Itach) that there can only be one connection from Apple products at a time.


Brian


----------



## pumori

I am adding a few IR HEX codes that I couldn't find in the device library.

I added a Monoprice HDMI switcher power toggle and it works fine.


Then I added discrete ON and OFF codes for a DVDO iSCAN by pasting directly from the Pronto HEX codes listed in an Anchor Bay document. They appear to start with appropriate header information:


0000 006c 001b 0000 0064 0064


and end with what looks like the stop bit and end (as defined in the Anchor Bay document):


0044 0044 0016 0001


When I use either command I get the green communication arrows and the output green light on my iTACH flashes briefly. However, the IR output does not work and the output's activity status LED stays dark - it is not putting out anything.


The Monoprice unit's HEX code appears to be a different format:


0000 006D 0022 0002 0157 00AC 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0689 0157 0056 0015 0E94


and works fine.


Do I need to convert the iSCAN HEX to something else?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, can you explain what you mean when you say 'drawback of 2412n over its PLM'? I don't know what you mean by a 'PLM'. I understand the issue that you refer to when you say that with the GC-100 (as opposed to the Itach) that there can only be one connection from Apple products at a time.
> 
> 
> Brian



2412n is a PLC (power line controller) but also has itself open on its PLM (power line modem). PLM is what 2412s and 2413s are and accept only insteon raw commands and require to be connected to a controller like RS232 Itach. PLC has memory while PLM is just an interface with insteon devices. So 2412n can be used like 2412s and 2413s but without the need for a GC gateway but with only one concurrent connection.


Does that help?



Alex


----------



## joerod

Just started working with mine on my iPad2.


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just started working with mine on my iPad2.



Be sure to post pictures in the irule picture thread!


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21364350
> 
> 
> 2412n is a PLC (power line controller) but also has itself open on its PLM (power line modem). PLM is what 2412s and 2413s are and accept only insteon raw commands and require to be connected to a controller like RS232 Itach. PLC has memory while PLM is just an interface with insteon devices. So 2412n can be used like 2412s and 2413s but without the need for a GC gateway but with only one concurrent connection.
> 
> 
> Does that help?
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks, that does make sense - essentially you're saying that the 2412n is like a network amplifier whereas the 2412s and 2413s are like amplifiers that need to be controlled via infrared (via an itach or global cache gateway). Is there a product similar to the insteon (or a way to use the insteon product) that will allow multiple connections so a different person in the house (with a different apple device) can control the lights without having to restart or close whatever apple device last used Irule?


Brian


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/21371830
> 
> 
> Thanks, that does make sense - essentially you're saying that the 2412n is like a network amplifier whereas the 2412s and 2413s are like amplifiers that need to be controlled via infrared (via an itach or global cache gateway). Is there a product similar to the insteon (or a way to use the insteon product) that will allow multiple connections so a different person in the house (with a different apple device) can control the lights without having to restart or close whatever apple device last used Irule?
> 
> 
> Brian



You would connect the PLM to a controller. The controller could be a computer with software or a standalone device like an ISY-99i or Vera.


In my case I leave my iMac on 24/7 and run Shion as the Insteon interface. The control software is a PHP script.


----------



## Steely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steely* /forum/post/21296981
> 
> 
> Are there ROKU keyboard commands that iRule can use? I would like to add a qwerty keyboard to my ROKU screen.



Bump. Anyone know if this is possible? The new Roku iOS app can do this so I'm hopeful.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steely* /forum/post/21373989
> 
> 
> Bump. Anyone know if this is possible? The new Roku iOS app can do this so I'm hopeful.



If Roku supports keyboard and has keyboard keys in their protocol, then sure. Other than that, iRule can't pull those letters commands out of thin air.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/21373501
> 
> 
> You would connect the PLM to a controller. The controller could be a computer with software or a standalone device like an ISY-99i or Vera.
> 
> 
> In my case I leave my iMac on 24/7 and run Shion as the Insteon interface. The control software is a PHP script.



If you do not need memory type of functions, 2412s/2413s + IP2SL or WF2SL will get you what you need with 2-way feedback and up to 8 concurrent connections.



Alex


----------



## jayworth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21376132
> 
> 
> If Roku supports keyboard and has keyboard keys in their protocol, then sure. Other than that, iRule can't pull those letters commands out of thin air.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Roomie does all of that today, so it is safe to say it is possible.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayworth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Roomie does all of that today, so it is safe to say it is possible.



It'd be interesting to see how.



Alex


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21376147
> 
> 
> If you do not need memory type of functions, 2412s/2413s + IP2SL or WF2SL will get you what you need with 2-way feedback and up to 8 concurrent connections.



Alex is quite correct if all you want is control via iRule.


The advantage you gain by using an intermediate controller is that you can set up triggers and timers. For example, you could have a trigger where a movement detector at the front door triggers the outside light to come on and a sound to play. A timer can be set for sundown to automatically turn lights on. Another timer could be set for extraction fans to turn off 30 minutes after someone leaves the bathroom.


A separate intelligent controller gives you a lot more options as well as letting iRule have control.


----------



## SeattleBorn

New to this forum... I know that there have been multiple posts everywhere about Samsung TVs and controling them via IP and I have seen mixed answers. I have a UN55C700 3D LED TV and have spent the last 3 days trying to get the IP control to work. I have finally gotten the gateway connection light in iRule to turn green







. My TV IP is 192.168.1.117 and using port 55000. I found one (the only one) user device for "All Samsung TVs (2010 and later) but cannot get any of the codes to work. I get the red arrows on the bottom left of the ipad screen. Also, the device in the library on has a handfull of commands and I am looking for all of them so I dont have to do it again if I am missing something. Any ideas on how to get this to work? If it does work, I will be purchasing a Global Cache to control all my other equipment since they dont do IP.

Thanks!!!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/21378880
> 
> 
> Alex is quite correct if all you want is control via iRule.
> 
> 
> The advantage you gain by using an intermediate controller is that you can set up triggers and timers. For example, you could have a trigger where a movement detector at the front door triggers the outside light to come on and a sound to play. A timer can be set for sundown to automatically turn lights on. Another timer could be set for extraction fans to turn off 30 minutes after someone leaves the bathroom.
> 
> 
> A separate intelligent controller gives you a lot more options as well as letting iRule have control.



Could not agree more. That is why I have ISY99. Feedback on it kind of sucks because it is dumped as an XML and takes a while for iRule to parse right now. But it does work and since this is an HTTP connection, you are not restricted to a certain number of users at the same time.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleBorn* /forum/post/21379744
> 
> 
> New to this forum... I know that there have been multiple posts everywhere about Samsung TVs and controling them via IP and I have seen mixed answers. I have a UN55C700 3D LED TV and have spent the last 3 days trying to get the IP control to work. I have finally gotten the gateway connection light in iRule to turn green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My TV IP is 192.168.1.117 and using port 55000. I found one (the only one) user device for "All Samsung TVs (2010 and later) but cannot get any of the codes to work. I get the red arrows on the bottom left of the ipad screen. Also, the device in the library on has a handfull of commands and I am looking for all of them so I dont have to do it again if I am missing something. Any ideas on how to get this to work? If it does work, I will be purchasing a Global Cache to control all my other equipment since they dont do IP.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I would suggest give up on IP control of Samsung. They have no Power ON command for their RS232 and IP protocol so unless, of course, you have a trained monkey to push the button on the IR remote or go to the TV and press the power button there you are stuck being that monkey










Sharp Elite and Sharp Quattron are the only current models of TVs that are controllable via IP and publish their protocol. Unlike samsung or sony.




Alex


----------



## SeattleBorn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21380173
> 
> 
> I would suggest give up on IP control of Samsung. They have no Power ON command for their RS232 and IP protocol so unless, of course, you have a trained monkey to push the button on the IR remote or go to the TV and press the power button there you are stuck being that monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharp Elite and Sharp Quattron are the only current models of TVs that are controllable via IP and publish their protocol. Unlike samsung or sony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks for the update. Im no monkey so I just bit the bullet and ordered the Itach to control the TV and the cable box. I will still try to use IP for a couple things but I think Im going in the right direction. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleBorn* /forum/post/21382468
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. Im no monkey so I just bit the bullet and ordered the Itach to control the TV and the cable box. I will still try to use IP for a couple things but I think Im going in the right direction. Thanks for the help!!!



I have found that there are very limited number BD/DVD players and TVs that are IP controllable. Most of the equipment that is IP controllable nowadays are AVR/Preamp and HTPCs.



Alex


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeattleBorn* /forum/post/21379744
> 
> 
> New to this forum... I know that there have been multiple posts everywhere about Samsung TVs and controling them via IP and I have seen mixed answers. I have a UN55C700 3D LED TV and have spent the last 3 days trying to get the IP control to work. I have finally gotten the gateway connection light in iRule to turn green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My TV IP is 192.168.1.117 and using port 55000. I found one (the only one) user device for "All Samsung TVs (2010 and later) but cannot get any of the codes to work. I get the red arrows on the bottom left of the ipad screen. Also, the device in the library on has a handfull of commands and I am looking for all of them so I dont have to do it again if I am missing something. Any ideas on how to get this to work? If it does work, I will be purchasing a Global Cache to control all my other equipment since they dont do IP.
> 
> Thanks!!!



One place you may want to look at is samygo .


Samsung uses Linux as their base operating system so must open source their firmware code. The developers at samygo have taken that code and modified it so you can add different applications; One of these being IP controllability (Is that a word?).


Take a look and see if your TV is compatible with their firmware and give it a try. I believe you can revert to the stock firmware if it causes problems. Make sure you read everything there and make up your own mind if it will be worth it.


----------



## SeattleBorn

I think I am going to go the IR route for now and see how well that works. Once I get everything set up and working, I may go back and rework the Sammy TV for IP control. But I like iRule and hope it stays around.


----------



## MTW98

Hello! I have seen several users that mention use of a uVerse dvr. I have a Motorola VIP1225 uverse box, and I'm having issues getting channel change inputs to register properly. I've used all kinds of delay and repetition settings, but can't seem to get reliable functionality, especially when using multiple inputs of the same number.


Has anyone found settings that work reliably? Would you all mind sharing your settings with me or giving me some ideas on what to try?


I'm using an iTach IP2IR and I've tried the blaster as well as a dedicated emitter on port 2 that works reliably with my Harmony 1 setup, so I know the emitter placement and the emitter are good. If I press the buttons very slowly I can get it to register properly, but that's not going to pass the wife test.


Thanks very much for any suggestions. Happy holidays!


----------



## propulsionjohn

Found this and thought you guys might find it useful......


URL schemes

http://handleopenurl.com/scheme


----------



## t_heinrich

Wow, cheap Android devices for wall panel installation - I'm coming















http://www.iruleathome.com/apps/irule-for-android.html 


Is there somebody out there who have some experience with Android OS?

Is it possible to get the same behaviour like an iOS device with ScreenDimmer?

So the screen turns of, but the OS stays connected to the wlan?


Cheers,

Thomas


----------



## bill2008

Using ilearn, I got this GC Codes in my builder:


sendir,1:2,1,36023,1,1,45,81,16,16,16,16,15,33,16,32,25,54,1 5,17,15,17,15,17,15,17,15,17,12,18,13,18,12,52,15,49,13,51,1 5,17,11,52,14,50,14,18,9,39,7,25,8,24,8,40,12,19,10,22,9,23, 8,24,7,41,6,3602


but is not working


I also got HEXCODES from the same IRremote and works like a charm, what am I missing?


using a wired itach. The device is in the second IR connector, so I used 1:2


----------



## Axel

 Android Market place 


Downloading now...


Congrats to the iRule Team!

____

Axel


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bill2008* /forum/post/21388376
> 
> 
> Using ilearn, I got this GC Codes in my builder:
> 
> 
> sendir,1:2,1,36023,1,1,45,81,16,16,16,16,15,33,16,32,25,54,1 5,17,15,17,15,17,15,17,15,17,12,18,13,18,12,52,15,49,13,51,1 5,17,11,52,14,50,14,18,9,39,7,25,8,24,8,40,12,19,10,22,9,23, 8,24,7,41,6,3602
> 
> 
> but is not working



You don't want to enter the first part of the code (sendir,1:2,1,) because iRule adds it automatically for an iTach IR gateway. So start the code with 36023. And make sure you add the device to the correct channel when doing the gateway setup in iRule (channel 2 if you're using the second connector).


----------



## bill2008

tks kriktsemaj99.


Is there some difference using HEX codes or GC codes?


----------



## kriktsemaj99

If you enter hex codes, iRule will convert them into GC format before sending them to the iTach. So it doesn't matter whether you enter them as hex or GC.


----------



## absolootbs

ugh, of all days, today is the day the android market has chosen to force close anytime i try to download anything. is there any chance anyone on here could send me the irule apk? pm me if you're willing and i'll reply back with my email address.


----------



## ekkoville

Anyone have the correct port number for DirecTV boxes. I have the correct IP address from the menu but I thought the port was 8080 and that wasn't working. I also have it set up as a network gateway which I believe is correct. Also, I'm using the DriecTV HTTP commands and have thought that maybe the device is an HTTP device but that didn't work either. The box I'm controlling is an HR24-100.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/21389793
> 
> 
> Anyone have the correct port number for DirecTV boxes. I have the correct IP address from the menu but I thought the port was 8080 and that wasn't working. I also have it set up as a network gateway which I believe is correct. Also, I'm using the DriecTV HTTP commands and have thought that maybe the device is an HTTP device but that didn't work either. The box I'm controlling is an HR24-100.



Hi. You have the port number right, but you need an HTTP gateway, not Network gateway.

1. On your iDevice, go into iRule, panels, gateway.

2. You need to delete the Network gateway you setup for the DTV. Then hit edit, add new HTTP gateway.

3. Select from your devices list DirecTV Satellite HTTP Remote Commands. Hopefully that is the one you imported into the irule builder.

4. For name enter Directv1. For address enter your ip address and port number for the DTV receiver (highly recommended that you make the address static) as follows: 192.168.1.XXX:8080 where XXX is your static address. Under HTTP method check GET not POST. For wake on Lan set to OFF.

5. Save.


If you set up your iRule panel/page with the correct DTV commands, you should be good to go. Oh, after doing gateway changes like this I always exit out of iRule and delete it from multitasking and start it up fresh.


Good luck,

Jim


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. You have the port number right, but you need an HTTP gateway, not Network gateway.
> 
> 1. On your iDevice, go into iRule, panels, gateway.
> 
> 2. You need to delete the Network gateway you setup for the DTV. Then hit edit, add new HTTP gateway.
> 
> 3. Select from your devices list DirecTV Satellite HTTP Remote Commands. Hopefully that is the one you imported into the irule builder.
> 
> 4. For name enter Directv1. For address enter your ip address and port number for the DTV receiver (highly recommended that you make the address static) as follows: 192.168.1.XXX:8080 where XXX is your static address. Under HTTP method check GET not POST. For wake on Lan set to OFF.
> 
> 5. Save.
> 
> 
> If you set up your iRule panel/page with the correct DTV commands, you should be good to go. Oh, after doing gateway changes like this I always exit out of iRule and delete it from multitasking and start it up fresh.
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Jim



Thanks Jim. I just re-did the iRule settings on the phone. I'll try it out when I get home. I've set so many of my permanent devices to reserved ip addresses but I haven't done so to the sat boxes. Probably should do that.


----------



## bill2008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/21389960
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim. I just re-did the iRule settings on the phone. I'll try it out when I get home. I've set so many of my permanent devices to reserved ip addresses but I haven't done so to the sat boxes. Probably should do that.



I am a little confused, when should I use HTTP ou network??


And what´s the difference between the 02 HTTP method´s (GET and POST)??



tks


----------



## MTW98

It just occurred to me that the BuddyTV app is somehow able to utilize IP control of the Uverse set top boxes. I've got that app and it offers zero-lag/no missed commands control of the Motorola VIP-1225. It would be great if we could access this via iRule. Anyone think this is possible or know if iRule is pursuing it?


----------



## onecd2000

Hi

First of all thanks for the app i waite fo it for along time and i have some note for my first use:


1- my phone is galaxy nexus ics4 when i sync my ipod the button lock very small is it was a tablet so i use my ipad pages but it not very handy on 4.6 inch phone*

2- all my http gate and network gate not working only iTech works fine*

Thanks again


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onecd2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> First of all thanks for the app i waite fo it for along time and i have some note for my first use:
> 
> 
> 1- my phone is galaxy nexus ics4 when i sync my ipod the button lock very small is it was a tablet so i use my ipad pages but it not very handy on 4.6 inch phone*
> 
> 2- all my http gate and network gate not working only iTech works fine*
> 
> Thanks again



Are you restoring gateways that you backed up on your iPad?


If you are try defining them on you android App. I had a similar problem and after defining my Gateways with the Android App I was able to connect to my Network gateways.


----------



## BelMa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RDHolmes* /forum/post/21396267
> 
> 
> Are you restoring gateways that you backed up on your iPad?
> 
> 
> If you are try defining them on you android App. I had a similar problem and after defining my Gateways with the Android App I was able to connect to my Network gateways.



Same here, I'm having constant crashes if I restore my iPhone saved Gateways. Redefine them on Android an all should be OK.


----------



## Zellarman

Android vs. iOS iRule app/builder. Is it the same builder? I've had my iPod touch, iPhone and iPad all working just fine, now can I pretty much just synch an android tablet with my current builder, or do I have to buy another different builder license and start from scratch? This could be a big selling point (I have more than one friend in possession of both formats)


Also what are the android requirements? I've recently found out the hard way that there's more than one android OS :-(


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Android vs. iOS iRule app/builder. Is it the same builder? I've had my iPod touch, iPhone and iPad all working just fine, now can I pretty much just synch an android tablet with my current builder, or do I have to buy another different builder license and start from scratch? This could be a big selling point (I have more than one friend in possession of both formats)
> 
> 
> Also what are the android requirements? I've recently found out the hard way that there's more than one android OS :-(



That's where handsets come onto play. I have 5 handsets on my account. iPhone 4s, iPod touch 3rd gen, iPads, HTC EVO 4g and Asus Transformer. All work fantastic.


2.2 and higher.



Alex


----------



## Zellarman

WOW! Another plus for iRule. Thanks Alex, and of course Itai.


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayworth* /forum/post/21376613
> 
> 
> Roomie does all of that today, so it is safe to say it is possible.



That is cool and I just got a Roku setup and installed the iphone app on my ipad but I would like to have a keyboard. Nothing in any of the libraries shows the commands. Anyone know of any documentation for the IP commands?


thanks!


Neil


----------



## thebland

I downloaded an oppo 93 panel.


But cannot get it to show up in gateways. I have the panel on my iPad.


I haven't been programming for a while so I may be missing something simple. But how do I get this working? No green light on my iPad.


Thanks


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/21400826
> 
> 
> I downloaded an oppo 93 panel.
> 
> 
> But cannot get it to show up in gateways. I have the panel on my iPad.
> 
> 
> I haven't been programming for a while so I may be missing something simple. But how do I get this working? No green light on my iPad.
> 
> 
> Thanks



When you imported the panel to the builder did it also import an oppo 93 device to your device list in the builder? If yes, make sure you assign that device to a gateway in your ipad. If it didn't, browse devices, import the oppo, save and then assign it to a gateway in your ipad.


Jim


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21401231
> 
> 
> When you imported the panel to the builder did it also import an oppo 93 device to your device list in the builder? If yes, make sure you assign that device to a gateway in your ipad. If it didn't, browse devices, import the oppo, save and then assign it to a gateway in your ipad.
> 
> 
> Jim



Still no luck but thanks for the reply.


A device was not imported along with it. I did grab a random Oppo device and downloaded it but when I assign it there is no action (no green light). I imagine I need the specific device for the panel to come alive..


Not sure what to do. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/21401265
> 
> 
> Still no luck but thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> A device was not imported along with it. I did grab a random Oppo device and downloaded it but when I assign it there is no action (no green light). I imagine I need the specific device for the panel to come alive..
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do. Any other suggestions?



I confirmed that when you import the panel it doesn't import the device. How are you going to control the BD-93, IR or RS232? What gateway are you using?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/21400826
> 
> 
> I downloaded an oppo 93 panel.
> 
> 
> But cannot get it to show up in gateways. I have the panel on my iPad.
> 
> 
> I haven't been programming for a while so I may be missing something simple. But how do I get this working? No green light on my iPad.
> 
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21401231
> 
> 
> When you imported the panel to the builder did it also import an oppo 93 device to your device list in the builder? If yes, make sure you assign that device to a gateway in your ipad. If it didn't, browse devices, import the oppo, save and then assign it to a gateway in your ipad.
> 
> 
> Jim





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/21401265
> 
> 
> Still no luck but thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> A device was not imported along with it. I did grab a random Oppo device and downloaded it but when I assign it there is no action (no green light). I imagine I need the specific device for the panel to come alive..
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do. Any other suggestions?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21401335
> 
> 
> I confirmed that when you import the panel it doesn't import the device. How are you going to control the BD-93, IR or RS232? What gateway are you using?



1. import the following user device: OPPO BDP-93 Code1 (PS)

2. When you imported the panel it has no commands. Got to this new device and drag over a few commands (play, pause). Save.

3. go to your ipad, panels, sync, sync the ipad.

4. still in the ipad go to gateways, select the ir or rs232 gateway, select the channel, select add a device, select the OPPO BDP-93 Code1 (PS), press + and back out of devices and gateways.

5. press panels, select the oppo panel, you should get green light and be able to use those commands.

6. once you confirmed those commands work, go back to the builder and fill in the rest you want, save, sync the ipad and you should be good to go.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21401335
> 
> 
> I confirmed that when you import the panel it doesn't import the device. How are you going to control the BD-93, IR or RS232? What gateway are you using?



Global cache. Rs-232. My own Oppo panel and commands that I programmed (rs-232) work without issues.


I assume when I downloaded this panel, which shows feedback for the Oppo BD player, that it would all work as soon as i synced... And all commands for that device would be programmed in. But I noticed there are few commands on this Oppo BDP-93 panel though all remote buttons are present I'm going to download Oppo BD player device and load up the commands. I assume the programmed feedback on this panel will work.


Am I missing something here with panel sharing? I assumed you downloaded and it all worked. Perhaps I should go read the tutorials?!










Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/21401399
> 
> 
> Global cache. Rs-232. My own Oppo panel and commands that I programmed (rs-232) work without issues.
> 
> 
> I assume when I downloaded this panel, which shows feedback for the Oppo BD player, that it would all work as soon as i synced... And all commands for that device would be programmed in. But I noticed there are few commands on this Oppo BDP-93 panel though all remote buttons are present I'm going to download Oppo BD player device and load up the commands. I assume the programmed feedback on this panel will work.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something here with panel sharing? I assumed you downloaded and it all worked. Perhaps I should go read the tutorials?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help.



I think you have to import the Oppo feedbacks as well before those will work with the imported panel.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Global cache. Rs-232. My own Oppo panel and commands that I programmed (rs-232) work without issues.
> 
> 
> I assume when I downloaded this panel, which shows feedback for the Oppo BD player, that it would all work as soon as i synced... And all commands for that device would be programmed in. But I noticed there are few commands on this Oppo BDP-93 panel though all remote buttons are present I'm going to download Oppo BD player device and load up the commands. I assume the programmed feedback on this panel will work.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something here with panel sharing? I assumed you downloaded and it all worked. Perhaps I should go read the tutorials?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help.



Panel import is only for the images and layout. No device codes or feedback gets imported as part of the panel.


Alex


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21402254
> 
> 
> Panel import is only for the images and layout. No device codes or feedback gets imported as part of the panel.
> 
> 
> Alex



Automatically importing the appropriate panel devices and feedbacks at the same time as the panel images and layouts would be nice...is that something IRule is considering in a future update?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I'm having some trouble with the builder and my android phone (htc incredible 480x800).




I've begun work on a new handset for the HTC phone. Got one panel for directv control set up. When I sync it to the phone all the pages are blank with the exception of the labels that I added to a couple of buttons. I am not sure if this is correctable, if I should scrap it and start again or what. I'd like to know where I made a wrong turn at least so as not to repeat the mistake a 2nd time.


I thought that I could use my existing ipod handset temporarily, but the same issue happens with it, only the labels are showing up. I'm thinking there is some issue with the importation of the button and back ground graphics....


Any ideas?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm having some trouble with the builder and my android phone (htc incredible 480x800).
> 
> 
> I've begun work on a new handset for the HTC phone. Got one panel for directv control set up. When I sync it to the phone all the pages are blank with the exception of the labels that I added to a couple of buttons. I am not sure if this is correctable, if I should scrap it and start again or what. I'd like to know where I made a wrong turn at least so as not to repeat the mistake a 2nd time.
> 
> 
> I thought that I could use my existing ipod handset temporarily, but the same issue happens with it, only the labels are showing up. I'm thinking there is some issue with the importation of the button and back ground graphics....
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Sounds like an issue I was having when I was beta testing on the Asus Transformer. It had to do with pictures folder on SD card containing iRule folder that needed to get deleted. Once I deleted all was good for me.



Alex


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21403204
> 
> 
> Sounds like an issue I was having when I was beta testing on the Asus Transformer. It had to do with pictures folder on SD card containing iRule folder that needed to get deleted. Once I deleted all was good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I was in the beta too. I never got a chance to test the builder with the beta.


Where do I find the folder that needs to be deleted? I have file manager installed exploring around, I didn't find anything. It is not in the downloads folder like it was during the beta.


----------



## onecd2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RDHolmes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Are you restoring gateways that you backed up on your iPad?
> 
> 
> If you are try defining them on you android App. I had a similar problem and after defining my Gateways with the Android App I was able to connect to my Network gateways.



No i build my gateways from scratch and same problem


----------



## onecd2000

Can anyone share his http or network setting in android device

Thanks a lot


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onecd2000* /forum/post/21403723
> 
> 
> Can anyone share his http or network setting in android device
> 
> Thanks a lot



what do you mean share http or network settings? For what?




Alex


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21399187
> 
> 
> That is cool and I just got a Roku setup and installed the iphone app on my ipad but I would like to have a keyboard. Nothing in any of the libraries shows the commands. Anyone know of any documentation for the IP commands?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



I'm trying to figure out how to integrate the Roku into iRule. How are you doing this? I tried the IP user file but it doesn't seem to work for me. I'm not even sure the Roku XS has an IR sensor so I'd really like to find a working IP setup. Same is true for SqueezeServer can it be controlled with IP? I think I'm missing something obvious when it come to IP control.


----------



## coffeeguy57

My gateway disconnects when my screen on my android device goes dark. It then takes between 5-12 seconds to reconnect. I cant keave the screen on all the time in my theater room(to bright and kills the battery). I will be moving to a tablet at some point but i need more responsiveness.


Any Ideas?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffeeguy57* /forum/post/21404932
> 
> 
> My gateway disconnects when my screen on my android device goes dark. It then takes between 5-12 seconds to reconnect. I cant keave the screen on all the time in my theater room(to bright and kills the battery). I will be moving to a tablet at some point but i need more responsiveness.
> 
> 
> Any Ideas?



the device probably disables the wifi radio when it goes to sleep. many android devices do. try something like wifi keep alive (free in android market) and see if that takes care of the problem.


----------



## coffeeguy57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21405009
> 
> 
> the device probably disables the wifi radio when it goes to sleep. many android devices do. try something like wifi keep alive (free in android market) and see if that takes care of the problem.



In the advanced settings of my phone the wifi is set to not sleep. I can even ping it... As soon as the screen goes dark, i hit the home button, or the power button to turn off the screen it disconnects to all the gateways. I have timed it now at 8 seconds to connect to my onkyo and 14 to get to the MCE controller


I can connect to the gateways with telnet and a number of other apps and its almost instant, im wondering why it takes so long with this android app.


I have contacted support and am hoping for a solution soon. I will say I was very excited for this product to hit Android Market. I hope this can change or its a deal breaker for me. Ill be back to ebay looking for a new pronto!


----------



## surrey lad

I have pro version, all has been working just fine for quite some time but yesterday i tried syncing my ipad1 and i got 'wrong user credentials' so this morning tried again and got the same message.


I've just a minute ago re installed the app, tried to sync and get the same.


Any ideas?


----------



## mashenden

I would like to control my A/V equipment using an app and an iTach WiFi-2-IR unit, but rather than using an Apple device (iPod/iPad/iPhone) as the user interface (aka the "remote"), I want to control things using my wireless (802.11) laptop PC.


Is that an option with iRule? In other words, does iRule Design support designing a custom button layout with macros that can be used on a PC?


----------



## nosdude

Any idea on how to install iRule on Kindle Fire from Android Market ???

Kindle continues to default to Amazon Apps marketplace.


Thanks


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/21408419
> 
> 
> Any idea on how to install iRule on Kindle Fire from Android Market ???
> 
> Kindle continues to default to Amazon Apps marketplace.
> 
> 
> Thanks



This from iRule email announcing the android version:



> Quote:
> We invite you to try iRule for Android by downloading it free from the Android Market, Amazon Appstore for Android, or B&N NOOK Apps. Once you've installed iRule on your Android device, you'll need to use iRule Builder to create your interface.



So, I assume that it will be available in the amazon app store at some point soon.


I'm going to continue to work on my Kindle Fire handset design so that it is ready to go when the app is live.


I sent an email to support inquiring about the availability.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21408477
> 
> 
> This from iRule email announcing the android version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I assume that it will be available in the amazon app store at some point soon.
> 
> 
> I'm going to continue to work on my Kindle Fire handset design so that it is ready to go when the app is live.
> 
> 
> I sent an email to support inquiring about the availability.



Thanks.


----------



## osupike99

Here is an FYI to all:


iRule submitted the app to Amazon last week before Christmas. They are awaiting the Amazon review and posting to their market


iRule submitted the app to B&N also, however that process is as slow as molasses. B&N is still reviewing the developer application iRule had submitted yet alone the app itself.




Alex


----------



## snmhanson

I tried setting up a file with iRule Builder a while ago and gave up because I felt the programming was a bit clunky. I love the concept and flexibility of the product, however, there are a few things that tripped me up. Maybe a solution has arrived in the time since I have tried to use it.


My biggest sticking point (and probably the only thing that is really holding me back) is that creating links or buttons with customized labeling just doesn't seem very straight forward. I basically want to take a blank button/link and be able to label over it with a specific room or system description. I have tried placing a button/link on the page and then adding a label on top of it, but it just doesn't seem to work very well. Often the link will block out or fade the label and sometimes the link or label is translucent showing the background behind it while other times it is solid. Additionally, in use on my iPhone the label sometimes dissapears after pressing the link or button. Finally, once the links are all in place and if they are occupying the entire page I can't easily add a label because there is no room without shrinking the link/button, adding the label and then enlarging everything again so that the link/button and the label overlap.


This may not sound like a deal breaker to most people but I intend on doing quite a bit of custom labeling so I need a feasible way to accomplish this. If there was a way to add a link, label the link, and add commands and macros to the link in one step and without having to add a seperate label to the page my problems would be solved. For instance, if I could add and program a link labeled "DirecTV" that turns on the required equipment, tunes everything in and then transfers to the DirecTV home page. Is there an easy way to accomplish this? If not, what would be the easiest way to create custom buttons based on one of the existing blank buttons included in the library? I would even be open to creating buttons from scratch if I had a decent graphics program that was fairly easy to use.


Also, please don't take this as a rant or complaint about the product. Obviously many people really like iRule and it has worked very well for them. I am just trying to figure out how to make it work for me - and I really do want to make it work.


Thanks,


Matt


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snmhanson* /forum/post/21409704
> 
> 
> ...My biggest sticking point (and probably the only thing that is really holding me back) is that creating links or buttons with customized labeling just doesn't seem very straight forward. I basically want to take a blank button/link and be able to label over it with a specific room or system description.



What's worked for me is to drag the blank buttons onto a page in the background layer (instead of the foreground where you normally put buttons). For the text, just add labels to the page and position them over the button images, then assign your commands to the labels.


And in general if you're having problems positioning buttons etc., you can drop them anywhere on a page and then just type in the correct row/column coordinates in the properties window for that item.


----------



## cheezit73

Ok all you smart networking / iRule users out there, I present to you a new challenge! (AKA can you try and help me out!)


I have a Lutron GRAFIK Eye model # 3506 lighting controller and have connected it to a GRX-CI-RS232 control unit through my Digiport server. All commands work great but I have a feedback issue!


Some preliminary info:


At the bottom is a link to the Lutron integration protocol and an image of the zone intensity conversion chart from ascii to HEX.


With this setup I can directly set the intensity of any given zone.


I can also query the unit for the current zone intensities.


The problem is you can not query a specific zone, the query returns a string with info for all of the zones that looks like this:


~:zi 1 7F 7F 0 7F 7F 7C 6 7 1 OK


"~:zi 1" is the response command and the 1 is the unit number (i only have one.)


The "7F 7F 0 7F 7F 7C" are the Hex values for zones 1-6.


The "6 7 1 OK" are the unused zones (6 7) and (1 OK) is saying the command was executed Ok.


I can create a Textual Feedback that will properly display the % by doing the following:


For Zone 1 I can create a "Code" with a Prefix of ":zi" 1 and a Suffix of "1 OK"


Then create a "Value" for each possible intensity such as for 100% a "Target Value" of "7F * * * * * * * *" and a "Replace with" of "100%"


If I wanted to do the same for Zone two it would look like: "* 7F * * * * * * *"


Ok so that's great I can get percentage read outs for individual zones but what I really want is to use a Numeric feedback so I can get the bar graphic along with each %.


And I am totally stumped on how to do it.


If I create a numeric with a prefix of ":zi 1" I can get a feedback to show up (with a wrong number) that seems to tie in with the zone one return, ie:


if the return is "~:zi 1 7F 7F 0 7F 7F 7C 6 7 1 OK" then the number is based off of the first "7F"


Or if I set intensities to 50% "~:zi 1 41 40 0 3A 37 37 6 7 1 OK" would be the response and the feedback would go off of "41"


So it seems to ignore all the characters after the first zone.


I can not figure out how to get iRule to ignore the first zone and read the second in the string.


I have tried creating a prefix like ":zi 1 * " Thinking that will force it to read the second zone, but that results in no feedback showing up.


I have no idea what Format (ascii/binary), notation (decimal/hexidecimal), or formula I would need to use.


Maybe iRule is not capable of supporting this type of response?


Thanks for any help ahead of time!



Protocol:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...1ha2uA&cad=rja 


Here is the Lutron chart for the Zone intensities:


----------



## gogamer

Is this doable? I've seen a few posts but no solid confirmation.


I know it can launch from safari with "remote://"


Can it be done through iRule?


----------



## GadgetDude

Am running into the same issues as others relative to IP control of Samsung TV. My problem is that due to location of component rack, there is not a good line of sight for the iTach blaster unit located within. Only scenario I can see is to mount a remote blaster in the wall opposite the Samsung TV. This will require about 25-30 foot extension from current iTach location.


I am considering a Xantech Shelf-Top Blaster ( http://www.xantech.com/Infrared/Infr...mitters/39020/ ), which is a much higher-powered/amplified emitter than one supplied by Global Cache, but from my research it appears that the two units are incompatible due to voltage differences (5v vs 12v). Global Cache sells conversion cable (GC-CGX IR Converter Cable, GC-100 to Xantech), but that appears to link into a Xantech powered source connection block, which adds unnecessary cost and complexity into the situation.


I would like to know if anyone has attempted to integrate a Xantech 39020 or 38020 (J-box version) blaster directly to an iTach unit. Essentially, I want to control the higher powered Xantech blaster through my IP2IR unit.


Is it feasible?


----------



## grog54321

What model of Samsung TV do you have? Many of them have an IR input jack on the back so if you can run a cable to the TV from the iTach then you can connect it directly.


----------



## GadgetDude

Excellent suggestion -- unfortunately after checking, my unit does not offer the rear IR port. I did, though, uncover the EX-Link port, which upon research, appears to be a standard RS-232 serial port when configured as such in the service menu. There appear to be conflicting threads about the ability to "POWER ON" the TV thru this port, though. Some people have had success, but it appears to be based on model and year.


I have a 2010 UN55C7100 unit. Does anyone know whether this particular "C" series TV is one of those capable of being "powered on" thru EX-Link port. Even if not, has anyone had success using iRule to operate any Samsung TV with 2-way feedback thru this port?


Samsung is arguably the largest manufacturer of LCD/LED TV's in the world, and it's frustrating to not be able to get 2-way feedback working, when, in fact, I know the competition (Roomie) works fine.


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Also -- I am attempting to construct a UI which will simulate button pushes and states, but the effect is lost when the "button push" page slides in from left, instead of simply appearing. Have any of you been able to "turn off" the transition effect from page to page?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetDude* /forum/post/21415279
> 
> 
> I am considering a Xantech Shelf-Top Blaster ( http://www.xantech.com/Infrared/Infr...mitters/39020/ ), which is a much higher-powered/amplified emitter than one supplied by Global Cache, but from my research it appears that the two units are incompatible due to voltage differences (5v vs 12v). Global Cache sells conversion cable (GC-CGX IR Converter Cable, GC-100 to Xantech), but that appears to link into a Xantech powered source connection block, which adds unnecessary cost and complexity into the situation.



You can use the GC-CGX to connect directly to the 390-20 blaster, you just need to cut off the plug and connect the signal and ground wires directly to the terminals on the 390-20 (the GC-CGX documentation mentions that, although it doesn't name the 390-20 specifically).


But the iTach IR will probably drive the 390-20 directly without the GC-CGX, although possibly with reduced range. I've driven a 390-20 with a 3.3V IR signal, and the range was reduced but it worked. So with 5V I think it will work quite well. Also be sure to use a regulated 12V supply (not just any old wall wart) for the 390-20, because it has no voltage regulator of its own.


----------



## GadgetDude

Thanks for the feedback. I had suspected as much since the 390-20 has its own amplification circuitry, but you never know...


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Just noticed that iRule has popped up in the Amazon android app market. Downloading to my Kindle Fire now!



***EDIT***


Spoke too soon. Available when searching the app store on my PC, but when from within the Kindle Fire app store it does not appear and if I search Amazon with the Kindle it shows up but gives an incompatability message when trying to install.


Hopefully soon, I'm sure. I have my Kindle Fire handset ready to go....I'm very excited to try out a tablet sized GUI for the first time.


----------



## starhubble

As far as I understand, in order to be able to use the Xbox 360 HEX codes in iRule you need to set them up as toggle buttons with two commands for each function.


"Discreet ON" will thus have two codes that iRule alternates between for each keypress.


This works fine, but what if I would like to have a macro that involves powering the 360 up, powering on the TV, etc.?


Since the button is set to toggle, as far as I see, there is no way to build a macro for that button.


Any solution for this?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as I understand, in order to be able to use the Xbox 360 HEX codes in iRule you need to set them up as toggle buttons with two commands for each function.
> 
> 
> "Discreet ON" will thus have two codes that iRule alternates between for each keypress.
> 
> 
> This works fine, but what if I would like to have a macro that involves powering the 360 up, powering on the TV, etc.?
> 
> 
> Since the button is set to toggle, as far as I see, there is no way to build a macro for that button.
> 
> 
> Any solution for this?



I'm having no issues controlling the Xbox without toggle bit commands. I do get occasional power flip flop but to me that is acceptable.



Alex


----------



## GadgetDude

Am looking for feedback from other early adopters on the Android client. I have successfully created a few different iOS handsets, but have been looking forward to the release of the Android client, as I believe the 7" form factor is a better one (at least for my use).


I downloaded, installed, and created a fairly complex handset with multiple panels, pages, and feedbacks for my Galaxy Tab 7. Here are my initial observations, and I am looking for feedback from others to determine whether my problems are related to the Android client (general) or my Galaxy Tab device (specific):


1. feedbacks appear to be hit or miss - I was able to recreate the ones for DirecTV, but have not been able to get the ones working for Yamaha RX-A1000 (both sets of feedbacks work fine on my iOS devices). Then, after several days, my DirecTV feedbacks stopped working, so I created a new test handset which has only one panel and page, built specifically to observe feedbacks. When I synched to my Tab, none of the feedbacks worked (similar to my initial handset). I shut down iRule and reloaded the same Test Handset, and immediately the DirecTV feedbacks worked, but still no Yamaha. I then reloaded the original Tab handset (whose feedbacks had stopped working after several days) and low and behold, my DirecTV feedbacks were again operational, but still no Yamaha. Anyone else observing this behavior?


2. frequent crashes - client is still buggy, as it crashes or freezes regularly whenever I press same key multiple times. Also very laggy, but I am trying to determine if the device is part of the problem.


3. labels - Android client does not appear to honor justification requests made in Builder. e.g. - right justification only works if text field is larger than than field size. If smaller, then text will left justify, regardless of setting.


Being in the software business, I expected the new client to have issues, so this is definitely not a condemnation of the product. The 7" form factor is great and I do expect iRule dev team to fix the issues in the upcoming weeks/months. I have submitted these issues to iRule and hope others are doing same - without feedback, dev cannot make the product better.


Thanks for any feedback you can offer.


----------



## GadgetDude

I have given up on iRule supporting Samsung TV IP integration (understand the POWER ON issue), so I am attempting to take a different approach via EX-link and RS-232 serial command structure.


I have researched threads on RemoteCentral forum, which imply that others have serial control working with other (non-iRule) software control systems (including POWER ON on Sammy Series "B" and "C" panels).


Has anyone successfully created a handset which incorporates serial control for Samsung TV (my unit is a UN55C7100)? Before I bite the bullet on an iTach IP2SL unit, I would like to know if others have it working.


Thanks for any feedback you can provide.


----------



## VelocityControls

Here is a new one for me. Within the connection tray I have a green light for the device I am trying to send commands to. But when sending to this device only I am getting red arrows?? The other device on this port is working fine. It is even on a dual emitter. Why would I get a green light for the device, but red arrows when trying to talk to it? Any suggestions?


Using ip2ir


In would also like to mention this device was working fine on the wf2ir before going wired??


Thanks!


----------



## buildbright

Irule is nice in some aspects but falls short in others. I do not like the builder and IP control is hit or miss. Roomie remote is evolving quick and might be the Irule replacement in a year. Still waiting for IP control of my fios box.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTW98* /forum/post/21391131
> 
> 
> It just occurred to me that the BuddyTV app is somehow able to utilize IP control of the Uverse set top boxes. I've got that app and it offers zero-lag/no missed commands control of the Motorola VIP-1225. It would be great if we could access this via iRule. Anyone think this is possible or know if iRule is pursuing it?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21344765
> 
> 
> I have been using Eventghost to control my HTPC via the Broadcaster plugin. It has been working fine.
> 
> 
> Now I would like to implement *feedback* from the HTPC to the iRule remote, e.g. 'HTPC awake' or 'iTunes running'. How do I set this up?
> 
> ___
> 
> Axel



Sorry if this too late but I'm just getting started with the same issue. The simplest way I've found is to use the Webserver plugin in EG to display the feedback on a webpage. I then link this page in a url object in iRule, very simple. The only drawback with this approach is that there doesn't seem to be a way to refresh the url other than navigating away from the panel and back in. Ideally, the url should be refreshed automatically when there is new content on the page or every few seconds to poll for new content. Maybe there is a way to tweak this?


Another approach would be to use the feedback feature, but I haven't upgraded to the pro version yet, so not sure how that would work.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VelocityControls* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a new one for me. Within the connection tray I have a green light for the device I am trying to send commands to. But when sending to this device only I am getting red arrows?? The other device on this port is working fine. It is even on a dual emitter. Why would I get a green light for the device, but red arrows when trying to talk to it? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Using ip2ir
> 
> 
> In would also like to mention this device was working fine on the wf2ir before going wired??
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Green light is for gateway connection only. You need to double check if all the devices are properly attached/assigned to the ip2ir. If they are, try syncing the app with the builder and see if it fixes the issue.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buildbright* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Irule is nice in some aspects but falls short in others. I do not like the builder and IP control is hit or miss. Roomie remote is evolving quick and might be the Irule replacement in a year. Still waiting for IP control of my fios box.



No one is ever holding a gun to your head and forcing you to use any app. If you feel something is better then move on to that something better.


Alex


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21425389
> 
> 
> Sorry if this too late but I'm just getting started with the same issue. The simplest way I've found is to use the Webserver plugin in EG to display the feedback on a webpage. I then link this page in a url object in iRule, very simple. The only drawback with this approach is that there doesn't seem to be a way to refresh the url other than navigating away from the panel and back in. Ideally, the url should be refreshed automatically when there is new content on the page or every few seconds to poll for new content. Maybe there is a way to tweak this?
> 
> 
> Another approach would be to use the feedback feature, but I haven't upgraded to the pro version yet, so not sure how that would work.



I would like to go the feedback route (I have the Pro version) and either have the PC broadcasting its status on a regular basis or when contacted a certain way.


Picking up the feedback and displaying it in iRule would be the 2nd part.


For now I would like to get part one working and could use some EG help:


How do I get EG to broadcast a certain message when contacted in a specific way? How to I get EG to broadcast such message on a regular basis? I am looking at the "Autorepeat current macro", but could use a little help getting it going.


TIA!

____

Axel


----------



## starhubble

Another weird probem I am having. Might be an easy fix!


When I enter a panel, the panel name is not displayed on top of the screen until I scroll to another panel and then back again. Why is this happening?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another weird probem I am having. Might be an easy fix!
> 
> 
> When I enter a panel, the panel name is not displayed on top of the screen until I scroll to another panel and then back again. Why is this happening?



How many pages do you have under this panel?


Alex


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21425697
> 
> 
> I would like to go the feedback route (I have the Pro version) and either have the PC broadcasting its status on a regular basis or when contacted a certain way.
> 
> 
> Picking up the feedback and displaying it in iRule would be the 2nd part.
> 
> 
> For now I would like to get part one working and could use some EG help:
> 
> 
> How do I get EG to broadcast a certain message when contacted in a specific way? How to I get EG to broadcast such message on a regular basis? I am looking at the "Autorepeat current macro", but could use a little help getting it going.
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



The EventGhost (EG) part is really simple.


Sound like you already have the basic EG/iRule setup completed, but I'll include it anyway for the benefit of other readers.


In iRule:

- Define the EG host pc as a Network Gateway in iRule

- Create a device called EventGhost and tie it to the gateway

- In that device, create a network code that you will use to contact EG. It should have the data form udp.xxx, let's call it udp.test

- Create a button and tie the code to it


In EG:

- Load the Broadcaster plugin and set it up using iRule as the Event prefix

- Create a macro that broadcasts your message, using the Broadcaster plugin for udp or NetworkEventSender plugin for tcp. Depending on how sofisticated a message you need, this could be a string containing the value of a variable or you could script the assembly of a more complex message string


Pressing the button you created in iRule should now generate an event in the EG log called iRule.udp.test. Drag and drop this event onto your macro. Done!


To repeat the broadcast at a set interval, you should use the Timer plugin, setting it to generate the same iRule.udp.test event and repeat as long and often as you like.


Hope this is clear enough, let me know if you want more details. If you provide more info on your use case I could be even more specific.


Now, if you can figure out how to receive the broadcast as feedback in iRule and display dynamically, I might fork up the $50 for an upgrade...


Cheers,

Micke


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21305600
> 
> 
> That's a bug that was introduced with 5.0.1 iOS and google apps linked account. iOS 5.0 has no such issues. IRule developers are aware of the issue and looking into a fix.



Alex, do you know if this issue was ever fixed? I was (finally) about to update my iPod to 5.01.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gogamer* /forum/post/21413849
> 
> 
> Is this doable? I've seen a few posts but no solid confirmation.
> 
> 
> I know it can launch from safari with "remote://"
> 
> 
> Can it be done through iRule?



Yep.

In the builder, add a new test panel, add a page, add a URL, for the URL address use


Remote://http://


then save, go to your idevice, launch iRule, panels, sync.


Then go back to panels, select the new test panel, and it will immediately launch the Apple Remote app. To go back to iRule from Remote you have to double click Home button and select iRule from the multitasking apps at the bottom of your iDevice.


Once you get it to work, set up a button as a link to the test page, whenever you press that button link you will go directly to the Apple Remote app.


Good luck,

Jim


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> automatically importing the appropriate panel devices and feedbacks at the same time as the panel images and layouts would be nice...



+1


----------



## starhubble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21425915
> 
> 
> How many pages do you have under this panel?
> 
> 
> Alex



Hey Alex!


Thanks for answering. It happens on every panel. The number of pages under each panel ranges from 1 to 4.


I didn't have this problem before the 2.0 update.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulldogger* /forum/post/21426136
> 
> 
> +1



What about cases when a person has an IR device codes attached on his setup and yours is IP controlled? What do you do then? Create yourself more work by having to remove all the IR codes and re-do with IP codes? Prime example is DirecTV Sat boxes.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/21426211
> 
> 
> Hey Alex!
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering. It happens on every panel. The number of pages under each panel ranges from 1 to 4.
> 
> 
> I didn't have this problem before the 2.0 update.



I will try it in my setup and will let you know if I experience the same issue. I did do a 5 room instal yesterday and we didn't have that issue there. I will double check though.



Alex


----------



## GadgetDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/21425738
> 
> 
> Another weird probem I am having. Might be an easy fix!
> 
> 
> When I enter a panel, the panel name is not displayed on top of the screen until I scroll to another panel and then back again. Why is this happening?



Am seeing same issue on my iOS devices. Appears to be a bug...


----------



## bellaireroad

Ive been trying the software for a week now, and was thinking of migrating from the TSU9400. which has given reliable IR control. My components are a Denon 3808ci, Kuro 141, Directv HR34, and WMC. All the components are hardwired to the network. The network is a cisco 1841(wireless) router, and HP procurve 2848 switch.


My goal was to have total IP control. Unfortunately devices are losing connection for no apparent reason. The Kuro and HR34 never have problems. The Denon is dropping out randomly and the WMC frequently has to be rebooted to connect. Oddly, when the Denon is lost on iRule, I can still log on its webpage with my laptop wireless connection. And when the WMC drops of iRule, I can still remote connect to it with the laptop, and use the My Movies app to control MCE. The Denon is a couple of years old, I think this was the one of the first to use IP connection, so not sure if the newer models are having issues as well.



Frustrating to say the least. The Denon has a power save mode in the network setup which I'v already disabled. Im not considering using a networked IR device (iTach), because I already have a TSU 9400 that works reliably.


I love this program, but not sure how to trouble shoot the problem. Anyone with similar experiences, or insight?


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21425918
> 
> 
> The EventGhost (EG) part is really simple.
> 
> 
> Sound like you already have the basic EG/iRule setup completed, but I'll include it anyway for the benefit of other readers.
> 
> 
> In iRule:
> 
> - Define the EG host pc as a Network Gateway in iRule
> 
> - Create a device called EventGhost and tie it to the gateway
> 
> - In that device, create a network code that you will use to contact EG. It should have the data form udp.xxx, let's call it udp.test
> 
> - Create a button and tie the code to it
> 
> 
> In EG:
> 
> - Load the Broadcaster plugin and set it up using iRule as the Event prefix
> 
> - Create a macro that broadcasts your message, using the Broadcaster plugin for udp or NetworkEventSender plugin for tcp. Depending on how sofisticated a message you need, this could be a string containing the value of a variable or you could script the assembly of a more complex message string
> 
> 
> Pressing the button you created in iRule should now generate an event in the EG log called iRule.udp.test. Drag and drop this event onto your macro. Done!
> 
> 
> To repeat the broadcast at a set interval, you should use the Timer plugin, setting it to generate the same iRule.udp.test event and repeat as long and often as you like.
> 
> 
> Hope this is clear enough, let me know if you want more details. If you provide more info on your use case I could be even more specific.
> 
> 
> Now, if you can figure out how to receive the broadcast as feedback in iRule and display dynamically, I might fork up the $50 for an upgrade...
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Micke




Thanks Micke;


You are correct, I have already a basic EG setup running. I have been using EG to control my HTPC, as well as start/hibernate several other PCs in the house. That said, I am still rather green when it comes to EG.


With your help (thanks again!) I was able to tweak my setup such that I am now able to poll and receive feedback from a PC to see if it is running: the PC is broadcasting a simple message that I can display in iRule.


Next steps:


1) I have my machines set to go into hibernation after x min of idle. Is there a way to get EG to send a command before this happens? (I guess afterwards it is no longer possible







)



2) I am able to launch iTunes via EG on one of my machines. Is there a way to get EG report back if iTunes is already running? Also is there a way to get EG to shut down an application, e.g. iTunes, based on an event e.g. keystroke?



TIA!

_____

Axel


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21426348
> 
> 
> What about cases when a person has an IR device codes attached on his setup and yours is IP controlled? What do you do then? Create yourself more work by having to remove all the IR codes and re-do with IP codes? Prime example is DirecTV Sat boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Good point. Perhaps have both versions available for sharing (1 clean and 1 with all devices/feedbacks)? Then a user can choose which version to import.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21426565
> 
> 
> Thanks Micke;
> 
> 
> You are correct, I have already a basic EG setup running. I have been using EG to control my HTPC, as well as start/hibernate several other PCs in the house. That said, I am still rather green when it comes to EG.
> 
> 
> With your help (thanks again!) I was able to tweak my setup such that I am now able to poll and receive feedback from a PC to see if it is running: the PC is broadcasting a simple message that I can display in iRule.
> 
> 
> Next steps:
> 
> 
> 1) I have my machines set to go into hibernation after x min of idle. Is there a way to get EG to send a command before this happens? (I guess afterwards it is no longer possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 2) I am able to launch iTunes via EG on one of my machines. Is there a way to get EG report back if iTunes is already running? Also is there a way to get EG to shut down an application, e.g. iTunes, based on an event e.g. keystroke?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel



You´re welcome Axel. Here's how to do the next items on your list:


1. Yes, you can have EG intercept the hibernation event right before it shuts down the PC and trigger a macro based on that. To trap the event the first time, make sure EG is running with the "Log only assigned events" box lower left unchecked and manually hibernate the pc. Then bring it back up and you'll find the event System.Suspend in the log. Drag and drop it to the macro you want executed right before the pc goes down.


2a. Yes, use the action Find Window to look for iTunes.exe. Set the flag "Stop macro if target is not found", and set a "iTunes is running" state variable true as your next macro line. Use this variable in your broadcast back to iRule.


2b. Yes, again use Find Window to find iTunes and then use the Window Close action to kill it.


The more you use it, the more impressed you are with the simplicity and ingenuity of EventGhost. It doesn't look like much, but it can really do amazing things very easily.


Now, would you please return the favor and explain how you intercept and display the EG broadcast message back in iRule?


Cheers,

Micke


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21426709
> 
> 
> You´re welcome Axel. Here's how to do the next items on your list:
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, you can have EG intercept the hibernation event right before it shuts down the PC and trigger a macro based on that. To trap the event the first time, make sure EG is running with the "Log only assigned events" box lower left unchecked and manually hibernate the pc. Then bring it back up and you'll find the event System.Suspend in the log. Drag and drop it to the macro you want executed right before the pc goes down.
> 
> 
> 2a. Yes, use the action Find Window to look for iTunes.exe. Set the flag "Stop macro if target is not found", and set a "iTunes is running" state variable true as your next macro line. Use this variable in your broadcast back to iRule.
> 
> 
> 2b. Yes, again use Find Window to find iTunes and then use the Window Close action to kill it.
> 
> 
> The more you use it, the more impressed you are with the simplicity and ingenuity of EventGhost. It doesn't look like much, but it can really do amazing things very easily.
> 
> 
> Now, would you please return the favor and explain how you intercept and display the EG broadcast message back in iRule?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Micke



Thanks Micke. I'll give it a try.


Re: feedback, it sounds like you have not started with the feedback feature yet. Here is the tutorial that gets you started. In regards to EG, I simple created one that catches everything that comes from this port/machine by using "*". To clean it up, I added "&&" to "ends with". This gets rid of the extra "&&" characters. I have shared the Feedback in the library. Just look for "EventGhost (ad)".


Hope this helps.

____

Axel


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21426793
> 
> 
> Thanks Micke. I'll give it a try.
> 
> 
> Re: feedback, it sounds like you have not started with the feedback feature yet. Here is the tutorial that gets you started. In regards to EG, I simple created one that catches everything that comes from this port/machine by using "*". To clean it up, I added "&&" to "ends with". This gets rid of the extra "&&" characters. I have shared the Feedback in the library. Just look for "EventGhost (ad)".
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



OK I'll try it. And in EG you use the Broadcaster send action?


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21426896
> 
> 
> OK I'll try it. And in EG you use the Broadcaster send action?



Correct. Broadcasting on the same UDP port.

____

Axel


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21426709
> 
> 
> ......, and set a "iTunes is running" state variable true as your next macro line. Use this variable in your broadcast back to iRule.
> 
> 
> .....



Mike;


I could use your help again. Can you please elaborate on how I need to do it?


Would I also need to add some kind of repeat command to constantly monitor/broadcast the state?


TIA!

____

Axel


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21427606
> 
> 
> Mike;
> 
> 
> I could use your help again. Can you please elaborate on how I need to do it?
> 
> 
> Would I also need to add some kind of repeat command to constantly monitor/broadcast the state?
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Axel,


There are several options, depending on how you want this to work. Do you want EG to report back the current status of iTunes to iRule on request? Or do you want EG to broadcast the status all the time, say every 5 seconds? Or do you want EG to only broadcast when it detects that iTunes is no longer running? Or some other scenario?


Here is an example of the broadcast status every 5s scenario. I didn't have iTunes installed on my test pc, so I used IE instead. Print statements are for testing only and could be removed. This solution uses one global state variable to keep track of current running status, and two timers; one to check status and one to broadcast status. I also added macros to start and stop iTunes (IE). This solution should work regardless of if EG has started/stopped iTunes or if that was done externally to EG.


You could probably come up with a simpler solution, but I wanted to keep it flexible and easily adaptable to other use cases, keeping the macros small and single purpose.


Here is the xml, save as a .xml-file and open in EG:






gAIoWAUAAABpUnVsZXEAWA8AAAAyNTUuMjU1LjI1NS4yNTVxAU04gohYAgAA ACYmcQJVDDE5Mi4xNjguMS4yOXEDdHEELg==



EventGhost.PythonCommand(u'eg.globals.iTunesRunning="False"')



gAIpLg==



Timer.TimerAction(u'iTunes Status Timer', 0, 0, 5.0, u'Check iTunes Status', False, True, 1, u'00:00:00')



Timer.TimerAction(u'iTunes Broadcast Timer', 0, 0, 5.0, u'Broadcast iTunes Status', False, True, 1, u'00:00:00')






System.Execute(u'C:\\\\Program Files\\\\Internet Explorer\\\\iexplore.exe', u'', 1, False, 2, u'', True)






EventGhost.PythonCommand(u'eg.globals.iTunesRunning="False"')



Window.FindWindow(u'iexplore.exe', None, None, None, None, None, False, 0.0, 0)



EventGhost.PythonCommand(u'eg.globals.iTunesRunning="True"')



EventGhost.PythonCommand(u'print eg.globals.iTunesRunning')






BroadcastListener.Broadcast(u'iTunes Status', u'{eg.globals.iTunesRunning}', 33336)



EventGhost.PythonCommand(u'print eg.globals.iTunesRunning')





Window.FindWindow(u'iexplore.exe', None, None, None, None, None, False, 0.0, 0)



Window.Close()






EventGhost.PythonCommand(u'eg.globals.iTunesRunning="False"')



EventGhost.PythonCommand(u'print eg.globals.iTunesRunning')





Timer.TimerAction(u'iTunes Status Timer', 4, 1, 1.0, u'', False, True, 1, u'00:00:00')



Timer.TimerAction(u'iTunes Broadcast Timer', 4, 1, 1.0, u'', False, True, 1, u'00:00:00')






Hope this works for you!


Cheers,

Micke


EDIT: Sorry, there should be {} around the payload in the Broadcast to send the value, not the string itself


----------



## Scott-C

I finally got around to trying iRule via the 14-day trial. I had the idea that I would see how it would work to control my Denon 4810CI receiver via IP, since my 4810CI is already networked and would not require an external ITAC control box.


It could be just me, but I don't see how it's possible to try this, at least using the 14-day trial. There's no "Receiver" (or equivalent) panel available in the default builder screen, and iRule will not allow new panels to be created. How do I go about testing IP control of my 4810CI?


in general, I am finding this to be a very unintuitive program, although I imagine it will get easier once I figure out how to get started. I was unable to find a tutorial that seems to walk one through what I'm trying to do.


Anybody have any tips for getting started?


Thanks,


Scott


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott-C* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally got around to trying iRule via the 14-day trial. I had the idea that I would see how it would work to control my Denon 4810CI receiver via IP, since my 4810CI is already networked and would not require an external ITAC control box.
> 
> 
> It could be just me, but I don't see how it's possible to try this, at least using the 14-day trial. There's no "Receiver" (or equivalent) panel available in the default builder screen, and iRule will not allow new panels to be created. How do I go about testing IP control of my 4810CI?
> 
> 
> in general, I am finding this to be a very unintuitive program, although I imagine it will get easier once I figure out how to get started. I was unable to find a tutorial that seems to walk one through what I'm trying to do.
> 
> 
> Anybody have any tips for getting started?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Scott



Scott,


There is AFAIK no restriction on creating a new Panel in the Builder Trial.


A Panel is a collection of Pages, both Portrait and Landscape.


You might want to invest a half hour or so with the Tutorials on the iRule Site. Also don't forget that a right click will bring up a context menu in many places.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21429171
> 
> 
> Axel,
> 
> 
> There are several options, depending on how you want this to work. Do you want EG to report back the current status of iTunes to iRule on request? Or......
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Micke
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, there should be {} around the payload in the Broadcast to send the value, not the string itself



Micke;


Thank you so much! I got it working. EG is really some powerful piece of software. Now I can see in iRule which of my systems are up and whether iTunes is running







.


Not to derail this iRule thread, but do you by any chance know if EG could pull video resolution and _refresh rate_ from let's say a NVidia card? I would like to see when my HTPC outputs 24Hz or 60Hz.

____

Axel


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21431139
> 
> 
> Micke;
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I got it working. EG is really some powerful piece of software. Now I can see in iRule which of my systems are up and whether iTunes is running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Not to derail this iRule thread, but do you by any chance know if EG could pull video resolution and _refresh rate_ from let's say a NVidia card? I would like to see when my HTPC outputs 24Hz or 60Hz.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Great that it worked out!


We should probably continue this discussion over at www.eventghost.net , since this is getting further away from iRule, but to answer your question:


Yes, it can be done but requires some Python scripting. There is no plugin that supports querying the graphics properties as an action, but if you add an action from the System-Display folder called "Set Display Preset", you will see a button labeled "Query current display settings". Press that and you will see your current resolution and frequency settings. Now, capturing that info while EG is running requires copying the script that is used by that button (found in the EventGhost\\plugins\\System\\_init_.py file), wrapping it and putting it into an EventGhost-PythonScript action. Quite a challenge if you are not familiar with Python scripting, but not too hard if you are.


A work-around could be to let EG actually control your resolution/refresh rate and report back the values it has set. That is much easier, it can be done with the System-Change Display Settings action. (Or if you want to control all nVidia settings, there is a nVidia command line interface that you can call using the System-Start Application action.) Of course this would only work if there are no other applications or users changing the graphics settings.


Hope this guides you in the right direction. There are a lot of really skilled Python programmers over at www.eventghost.net , so a post there will probably render you a script for the first solution!


Cheers,

Micke


----------



## bcall

Not that anyone is asking, but here is something I'd love to see implemented:


Variables


The variables could update in the background storing state and other information based on feedback or user input


Buttons could provide state dependent commands (ie, if the variable representing the power state of a receiver is currently "on" the button would send "off" when pressed and vice versa)


Buttons could use different images based on state (ie, using the same example as above, the button image would be a green power button when the state is off and a red one when the power is on)


This could allow for much more elegant panels.










Anyone else interested in this?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not that anyone is asking, but here is something I'd love to see implemented:
> 
> 
> Variables
> 
> 
> The variables could update in the background storing state and other information based on feedback or user input
> 
> 
> Buttons could provide state dependent commands (ie, if the variable representing the power state of a receiver is currently "on" the button would send "off" when pressed and vice versa)
> 
> 
> Buttons could use different images based on state (ie, using the same example as above, the button image would be a green power button when the state is off and a red one when the power is on)
> 
> 
> This could allow for much more elegant panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else interested in this?



Already in the works.



Alex


----------



## bcall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21432299
> 
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



You've made my day.







Any idea of (rough) timing. I just want to set my expectations. My birthday is 1/17 if that's any help.


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21432299
> 
> 
> Already in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex,


Any chance you could give us some info on the implementation of variables. As well as having button commands based on variable state, the other obvious place seems to be in the Entances where variables could be tested and appropriate commands issued.


Cheers,


----------



## heffneil

I see the above comment about entrances but I guess I have my setup a little different. I use my setup for multiple rooms. So I have Panels named for the rooms. Then in each room I have multiple activities. What makes this a problem is each Page uses different devices so I can't really use entrances. I would be nice to have entrances on each page if possible. Let mek now if this makes sense and if I really screwed up my configuration?


Neil


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bellaireroad* /forum/post/21426493
> 
> 
> Ive been trying the software for a week now, and was thinking of migrating from the TSU9400. which has given reliable IR control. My components are a Denon 3808ci, Kuro 141, Directv HR34, and WMC. All the components are hardwired to the network. The network is a cisco 1841(wireless) router, and HP procurve 2848 switch.
> 
> 
> My goal was to have total IP control. Unfortunately devices are losing connection for no apparent reason. The Kuro and HR34 never have problems. The Denon is dropping out randomly and the WMC frequently has to be rebooted to connect. Oddly, when the Denon is lost on iRule, I can still log on its webpage with my laptop wireless connection. And when the WMC drops of iRule, I can still remote connect to it with the laptop, and use the My Movies app to control MCE. The Denon is a couple of years old, I think this was the one of the first to use IP connection, so not sure if the newer models are having issues as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrating to say the least. The Denon has a power save mode in the network setup which I'v already disabled. Im not considering using a networked IR device (iTach), because I already have a TSU 9400 that works reliably.
> 
> 
> I love this program, but not sure how to trouble shoot the problem. Anyone with similar experiences, or insight?



I had issues with IP control way back when...then I setup all of my devices as static IP addresses instead of DHCP. Rock solid now. Maybe give that a try and see if it helps.


PS. I switched from my Pronto TSU9600 and have been very happy with iRule.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21432655
> 
> 
> I see the above comment about entrances but I guess I have my setup a little different. I use my setup for multiple rooms. So I have Panels named for the rooms. Then in each room I have multiple activities. What makes this a problem is each Page uses different devices so I can't really use entrances. I would be nice to have entrances on each page if possible. Let mek now if this makes sense and if I really screwed up my configuration?
> 
> 
> Neil



Neil,


Not sure if I misunderstand your issue or if you have misunderstod how Entrances work. Even though they are defined at Panel level, they are actually called from the Page level (in the properties window lower left). So there is no problem in defining one Entrance per Page with commands unique to that page.


/Micke


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M* /forum/post/21432630
> 
> 
> Hi Alex,
> 
> 
> Any chance you could give us some info on the implementation of variables. As well as having button commands based on variable state, the other obvious place seems to be in the Entances where variables could be tested and appropriate commands issued.
> 
> 
> Cheers,



+1 on variables. Would be particularly helpful if they could be used to enable/disable buttons dynamically.


Since we're making wishes, here's another one: links and macros


I know there is something called links now, but those are really jumps. And macro support is just several commands on one button. What I would like to see is the ability to link one button to another, just as in ProntoEdit. That would make it possible to create reusable macros on a hidden page, rather than having to duplicate commands in each button that needs to call the same macro.


Another, perhaps more intuitive solution would be to have Macros as a separate object, just like Entrances. Macros should then be called from buttons or entrances, again eliminating the need for duplicating commands and making it easier to swap out a piece of kit.


And finally, when variables are implemented, it would be great if Feedbacks could be used to assign values to them.


While waiting for variables, here is a workaround:


In my main theater, I let EventGhost (EG) handle all communication with my devices. All iRule commands are sent to EventGhost, which routes them to the appropriate device. This means I can have state variables and whatever logic I want serverside. So the same button press in iRule can have different effects depending on the current state in EG. For example, the first time I enter the Watch Movies page, an Entrance notifies EG, which starts the projector, powers on receiver and sets the right input and sets a state variable. Any time the Watch Movies page is entered after that, EG knows the system is already started, thus no need to power on again.


Two drawbacks with this approach:


1. You need to have a PC running, but if you have a HTPC in your setup, you have one already


2. You need to think hard about your GUI design so you don't confuse the user, since there is no way to use the state variables in iRule to e.g. enable and disable buttons. You need to make sure whatever sequence of navigation and button pushes, you always get the desired behaviour. You can use Feedback or url objects to inform the user of states etc (as discussed above) but you can't alter the iRule interface.


Cheers,

Micke


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21425389
> 
> 
> The simplest way I've found is to use the Webserver plugin in EG to display the feedback on a webpage. I then link this page in a url object in iRule, very simple. The only drawback with this approach is that there doesn't seem to be a way to refresh the url other than navigating away from the panel and back in. Ideally, the url should be refreshed automatically when there is new content on the page or every few seconds to poll for new content. Maybe there is a way to tweak this?



Answering myself, this turned out to be really easy, just added




to the section of the webpage, causing an automatic refresh of the url object in iRule every 5 seconds.


Now I have Feedback from EventGhost in iRule Basic!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21432655
> 
> 
> I see the above comment about entrances but I guess I have my setup a little different. I use my setup for multiple rooms. So I have Panels named for the rooms. Then in each room I have multiple activities. What makes this a problem is each Page uses different devices so I can't really use entrances. I would be nice to have entrances on each page if possible. Let mek now if this makes sense and if I really screwed up my configuration?
> 
> 
> Neil



Each panel has its own entrance that you define. I just did a 5 room install with 5 activities per room and all works and everyone is happy.



Alex


----------



## ekkoville

I'm sure this has been requested, but the ability to "punch through" to device commands would save some time. Having to re-enter the command string for the volume, numbers, etc. for the same device on multiple pages and panels over and over again is painstaking.


----------



## coffeeguy57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetDude* /forum/post/21422445
> 
> 
> Am looking for feedback from other early adopters on the Android client. I have successfully created a few different iOS handsets, but have been looking forward to the release of the Android client, as I believe the 7" form factor is a better one (at least for my use).
> 
> 
> I downloaded, installed, and created a fairly complex handset with multiple panels, pages, and feedbacks for my Galaxy Tab 7. Here are my initial observations, and I am looking for feedback from others to determine whether my problems are related to the Android client (general) or my Galaxy Tab device (specific):
> 
> 
> 1. feedbacks appear to be hit or miss - I was able to recreate the ones for DirecTV, but have not been able to get the ones working for Yamaha RX-A1000 (both sets of feedbacks work fine on my iOS devices). Then, after several days, my DirecTV feedbacks stopped working, so I created a new test handset which has only one panel and page, built specifically to observe feedbacks. When I synched to my Tab, none of the feedbacks worked (similar to my initial handset). I shut down iRule and reloaded the same Test Handset, and immediately the DirecTV feedbacks worked, but still no Yamaha. I then reloaded the original Tab handset (whose feedbacks had stopped working after several days) and low and behold, my DirecTV feedbacks were again operational, but still no Yamaha. Anyone else observing this behavior?
> 
> 
> 2. frequent crashes - client is still buggy, as it crashes or freezes regularly whenever I press same key multiple times. Also very laggy, but I am trying to determine if the device is part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 3. labels - Android client does not appear to honor justification requests made in Builder. e.g. - right justification only works if text field is larger than than field size. If smaller, then text will left justify, regardless of setting.
> 
> 
> Being in the software business, I expected the new client to have issues, so this is definitely not a condemnation of the product. The 7" form factor is great and I do expect iRule dev team to fix the issues in the upcoming weeks/months. I have submitted these issues to iRule and hope others are doing same - without feedback, dev cannot make the product better.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any feedback you can offer.



I have had some of the same feedback issues, very buggy. I also have noticed with my Onkyo Volume feedback I cant get it to give only a bar or only numbers, the feedback is also intermittent.


I have to android phones, both 2.3 ; Samsung and HTC I can get intermittent button feed back (sound and vibration) although vibrate seems to work a bit more reliably.


I get frequent lockups, crashes etc when punching buttons too quickly as well.


I have noted earlier about the long (dreadfully long) connection times.


I did not use the app for iOS so i cant comment on the differences. The product is good just needs a few tweaks!! Hopefully the developer responds in a timely manner.


One other note... maybe a change in the builder. Under devices they list "HEX" codes. I loaded all my PJ RS232 Hex codes there and they didn't work properly. I then realized "HEX" were for Pronto IR control (or so the label said). I then had to rewrite all my codes, they would not copy and paste, and attach them to "network" codes. It seems logical to me that hex means hex, not just Pronto Hex, label change might be good of its intended for that purpose...sorry for the rant!


----------



## coffeeguy57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21433605
> 
> 
> +1 on variables. Would be particularly helpful if they could be used to enable/disable buttons dynamically.
> 
> 
> Since we're making wishes, here's another one: links and macros
> 
> 
> I know there is something called links now, but those are really jumps. And macro support is just several commands on one button. What I would like to see is the ability to link one button to another, just as in ProntoEdit. That would make it possible to create reusable macros on a hidden page, rather than having to duplicate commands in each button that needs to call the same macro.
> 
> 
> Another, perhaps more intuitive solution would be to have Macros as a separate object, just like Entrances. Macros should then be called from buttons or entrances, again eliminating the need for duplicating commands and making it easier to swap out a piece of kit.
> 
> 
> Micke



Another pronto like feature is a macro that includes page jumps and delays. Especially useful to give user messages . Jump to page-display "message" and jump to another page after a set delay.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/21434253
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has been requested, but the ability to "punch through" to device commands would save some time. Having to re-enter the command string for the volume, numbers, etc. for the same device on multiple pages and panels over and over again is painstaking.



It requires a little pre-planning in your design, but I've found that for example my directv layout is roughly the same for all my rooms. So I laid out the buttons in the builder, then copied the panels, then set the buttons. I didn't have to start from scratch each time. In your situation you could set the pages with all the buttons with commands that will be same for each panel, then copy them, then add the unique buttons to each copy. Does that make sense?


I have one DTV box that I control with irule and use a splitter to send the signal to 2 TVs, one in the kitchen, one in the family room. For the DTV control pannel, I laid out all the buttons with all the DTV commands and then copied it. Then on the kitchen version, I added the volume, input selection, power on/off etc unique to that tv, then did the same on the family room version. A lot less hassle than creating 2 panels entirely from scratch when 95% of the commands were the same.


I agree with what you're saying though, a way to copy through some commands would be simpler on the user side.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I'm having some trouble with viewing and control of my webcams with the android version. If I import my ipod build on to my HTC incredible, I do not get a picture, the embeded URL that works on the ipod is this:


---- http://192.168.1.107:80/videostream.cgi?user=****&pwd=****&resolution=8 

Control also doesn't work for my pan/tilt commands:


Up for example: decoder_control.cgi?command=0&onestep=5


In the ipod gateway definition the syntax that works is Username[email protected]:80


I've tried entering that the same way in android but got nothing. I tried removing username, password and port and entering those in the respective fields and still got nothing.



Anyone have camera video working in Andorid? Any ideas where I'm going wrong?


Thanks!


----------



## magicj1

Hi.


I am looking at replacing my Harmony 1100 remote with an Ipad to control all my AV gear, there seem to be two software choices, either iRule or Demopad, has anyone tried both? I am really after the easier one of the two to get along with..


----------



## GadgetDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21435023
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> 
> I am looking at replacing my Harmony 1100 remote with an Ipad to control all my AV gear, there seem to be two software choices, either iRule or Demopad, has anyone tried both? I am really after the easier one of the two to get along with..



I am testing three (iRule, DemoPad, Roomie). For ease of use and speed to deployment, Roomie wins hands down. You can be fully operational on a complete system in a few hours. But... Roomie lacks full UI customization capability, which iRule and DemoPad have. iRule is more robust, but lots of folks like DemoPad's flag system for state control.


Each system has its own set of strengths and weaknesses. For now, for me, iRule is the most complete, so I am riding that horse.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetDude* /forum/post/21435278
> 
> 
> I am testing three (iRule, DemoPad, Roomie). For ease of use and speed to deployment, Roomie wins hands down. You can be fully operational on a complete system in a few hours. But... Roomie lacks full UI customization capability, which iRule and DemoPad have. iRule is more robust, but lots of folks like DemoPad's flag system for state control.
> 
> 
> Each system has its own set of strengths and weaknesses. For now, for me, iRule is the most complete, so I am riding that horse.



Cheers Mark, so when you say _DemoPad's flag system for state control_ do you mean if you had everything in the house to control, CCTV, security gates etc then this would be they way forward?


All I am looking to control is my AV/HiFi gear....


Will


----------



## GadgetDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffeeguy57* /forum/post/21434336
> 
> 
> I have had some of the same feedback issues, very buggy. I also have noticed with my Onkyo Volume feedback I cant get it to give only a bar or only numbers, the feedback is also intermittent.
> 
> 
> I have to android phones, both 2.3 ; Samsung and HTC I can get intermittent button feed back (sound and vibration) although vibrate seems to work a bit more reliably.
> 
> 
> I get frequent lockups, crashes etc when punching buttons too quickly as well.
> 
> 
> I have noted earlier about the long (dreadfully long) connection times.
> 
> 
> I did not use the app for iOS so i cant comment on the differences. The product is good just needs a few tweaks!! Hopefully the developer responds in a timely manner.
> 
> 
> One other note... maybe a change in the builder. Under devices they list "HEX" codes. I loaded all my PJ RS232 Hex codes there and they didn't work properly. I then realized "HEX" were for Pronto IR control (or so the label said). I then had to rewrite all my codes, they would not copy and paste, and attach them to "network" codes. It seems logical to me that hex means hex, not just Pronto Hex, label change might be good of its intended for that purpose...sorry for the rant!



Thanks for feedback - good to see its not just the Galaxy Tab experiencing these issues. This is early code, so I do expect Dev team to stabilize in next few releases.


I think it's important that all Android early adopters filter the issues list back to Dev, so that they can consolidate. I don't believe there is a ticket system in place for reporting, so emails should suffice.


I also agree on builder. Some sort of hex translator would be nice to convert Pronto-type hex codesets into the format that iRule needs.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetDude* /forum/post/21435375
> 
> 
> Some sort of hex translator would be nice to convert Pronto-type hex codesets into the format that iRule needs.










??


iRule accepts Pronto Hex as-is, just copy and paste. No conversion required.


----------



## buildbright




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21425630
> 
> 
> No one is ever holding a gun to your head and forcing you to use any app. If you feel something is better then move on to that something better.
> 
> 
> Alex



Did you skip your meds today? I was posting my educate opinion and experience because I have been with irule from the beginning and use other apps as well. I thought this was a discussion forum.


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> iRule accepts Pronto Hex as-is, just copy and paste. No conversion required.



That's what I have done. Works well. SJ


----------



## GadgetDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21435345
> 
> 
> Cheers Mark, so when you say _DemoPad's flag system for state control_ do you mean if you had everything in the house to control, CCTV, security gates etc then this would be they way forward?
> 
> 
> All I am looking to control is my AV/HiFi gear....
> 
> 
> Will



By "state" I mean the ability to monitor the state of a particular device/attibute or flag. This can be extended to devices like CCTV or security gates, but is not exclusive to them. Concepts like state and flags offer you more flexibility, control, and feedback in your general system design, even if your desired control is AV gear only.


As an example, you might want your amp to provide feedback to your controller so that it will know (for sure) when the amp is "ON" (think equipment closet where you can't see the amp). With feedbacks and flags, you can set a flag to an "ON" condition when it receives the appropriate feedback, so touching the POWER TOGGLE button will turn it "OFF" correctly.


Without feedback and flags, there isn't a (clean) way to handle the situation. Currently, iRule can visually display your feedbacks, but not (yet) act on them. I have heard that flags are planned for a future release, but others closer to iRule can comment on that.


----------



## GadgetDude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21435860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> iRule accepts Pronto Hex as-is, just copy and paste. No conversion required.



mickelin - My bad... I stand corrected







- was thinking about the DemoPad Pronto Hex converter & I don't use IR a lot - only AppleTV. have been focused primarily on IP/Serial control to date. Not sure why coffeeguy57 was having problems.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetDude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> mickelin - My bad... I stand corrected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - was thinking about the DemoPad Pronto Hex converter & I don't use IR a lot - only AppleTV. have been focused primarily on IP/Serial control to date. Not sure why coffeeguy57 was having problems.



I think he is just confused because there are hex and pronto hex. And there is no notation as to which hex codes are supposed to go into HEX CODES section of the device in the iRule builder.



Alex


----------



## Scott-C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RDHolmes* /forum/post/21430893
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> 
> There is AFAIK no restriction on creating a new Panel in the Builder Trial.
> 
> 
> A Panel is a collection of Pages, both Portrait and Landscape.
> 
> 
> You might want to invest a half hour or so with the Tutorials on the iRule Site. Also don't forget that a right click will bring up a context menu in many places.



Thanks. I think I'm making progress, but I'm stuck with a "Failed to Connect to Gateways!" error message when I try to test my Denon AVR 4810CI panel.


If it helps, I'm on a MacBook Pro and Airport Extreme base station. The "Gateways" tab of the iRule iPhone program shows an IP address of 192.168.1.70, which is not even close to the IP address for my home network. BTW, I've gone through the tutorial on adding a gateway (my Denon AVR 4810CI).


Can someone give me the "networking for dummies" version of how to get beyond this error?


Thanks,


Scott


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott-C* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. I think I'm making progress, but I'm stuck with a "Failed to Connect to Gateways!" error message when I try to test my Denon AVR 4810CI panel.
> 
> 
> If it helps, I'm on a MacBook Pro and Airport Extreme base station. The "Gateways" tab of the iRule iPhone program shows an IP address of 192.168.1.70, which is not even close to the IP address for my home network. BTW, I've gone through the tutorial on adding a gateway (my Denon AVR 4810CI).
> 
> 
> Can someone give me the "networking for dummies" version of how to get beyond this error?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Scott



Scott,


You will need to find the IP Address of your 4810 and enter it. You can probably find this somewhere in the Network Set Up screens.


You will also need to enter the port number. Not sure what it is for the 4810. I use port 23 for my Marantz SR6006.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetDude* /forum/post/21436281
> 
> 
> By "state" I mean the ability to monitor the state of a particular device/attibute or flag. This can be extended to devices like CCTV or security gates, but is not exclusive to them. Concepts like state and flags offer you more flexibility, control, and feedback in your general system design, even if your desired control is AV gear only.
> 
> 
> As an example, you might want your amp to provide feedback to your controller so that it will know (for sure) when the amp is "ON" (think equipment closet where you can't see the amp). With feedbacks and flags, you can set a flag to an "ON" condition when it receives the appropriate feedback, so touching the POWER TOGGLE button will turn it "OFF" correctly.
> 
> 
> Without feedback and flags, there isn't a (clean) way to handle the situation. Currently, iRule can visually display your feedbacks, but not (yet) act on them. I have heard that flags are planned for a future release, but others closer to iRule can comment on that.



I see, now I understand what you meant.


Cheers for clearing that up Mark


----------



## coffeeguy57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21437137
> 
> 
> I think he is just confused because there are hex and pronto hex. And there is no notation as to which hex codes are supposed to go into HEX CODES section of the device in the iRule builder.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Exactly!!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffeeguy57* /forum/post/21439525
> 
> 
> Exactly!!



I have submitted a request to iRule developers to change the naming of HEX Codes to Pronto HEX Codes to make it more clear.



Alex


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21439633
> 
> 
> I have submitted a request to iRule developers to change the naming of HEX Codes to Pronto HEX Codes to make it more clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Good, though it does actually say "IR codes in Hex (Pronto) format" in the description field of the Hex codes properties.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Good, though it does actually say "IR codes in Hex (Pronto) format" in the description field of the Hex codes properties.



True. I just talked to Itai and he said it could have been due to copyright issues because Pronto was still around back then.


Alex


----------



## bellaireroad

I have the directv remote app on the Iphone and the app will show the entire remote layout, basically it looks like two pages vertically aligned, so you can swipe down and see the bottom half of the remote, and swipe up and see the top of the remote. Is there a way to create a page like this for the Iphone?


And on a related note, I'm also using My Movies app for the iphone which has a slick interface for WMC. There is a button on the page which will call up the iphone keyboard which is really handy. Is there a way to do this in iRule/


----------



## frey.tim

I'm currently trying to determine how many IR ports and emitters I'm going to need for my setup so am working on testing what devices I can get to work using either Network Gateway or HTTP. I've got my DirecTV HR24 working ok with the HTTP Gateway, and I've got my Marantz SR7500 communicating via the network Gateway, however once I turn the Marantz off, I lose communication with it. Has anybody else had any experience with this to know if there is a way to turn things back on? It's almost as if once the unit powers off, the onboard NIC shuts off since I'm not able to ping the device either when it is in stand-by mode. I'd love to be able to control this via the Network Gateway but if it won't turn on I think I'll be forced to go with IR.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


UPDATE:

Just figured this out on my own but figured I'd post incase this helps anybody else. There is a setting on the Marantz under the network settings where you can change the standby settings. This appears to have done the trick. Scratch one more IR need off the list.


----------



## Scott-C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RDHolmes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> 
> You will need to find the IP Address of your 4810 and enter it. You can probably find this somewhere in the Network Set Up screens.
> 
> 
> You will also need to enter the port number. Not sure what it is for the 4810. I use port 23 for my Marantz SR6006.



RDHolmes, thanks! I got it figured out, with your assistance. Much appreciated.


Regards,


Scott


----------



## dirtracinfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fiasco* /forum/post/20785256
> 
> 
> Like so? (this is CommandFusion not iRule but I'm sure iRule can do something similar)



Did anyone set this up in Irule?This is really cool.


----------



## grog54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirtracinfan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone set this up in Irule?This is really cool.



I doubt you could do anything like that in iRule at this time. You could manually build a page that looks like that but it would be predominantly static content so you'd need to build a page for every movie, TV episode, etc. which obviously wouldn't be worth the trouble.


Once feedback gets more advanced and we have things like variables, etc. it should be possible. However, also note that you'll need some sort of media player that you can pull that kind of information from such as XBMC.


----------



## magicj1

What would the best way of connecting my AV equipment so I could use my Ipad with say iRule.


I had considered Keene electronics http://www.keene.co.uk/electronics/m...mycode=KIRA128 or http://www.keene.co.uk/electronic/ke...trix/IRCM.html kit, or would I be better using a Global Cache iTach IP2IR??










I have a Ethernet switcher next to all my kit, I also have a wireless router in my room.


My processor can use RS232, though I would like to keep things simple for now, so I am thinking IP would be better suited for me, this may be something I could look at later once I get my head round the whole Ipad remote gadget.


Any help for someone who is on a journey into the complete unknown


----------



## Jrussell26

Does anyone know if you can use wild cards in iRule feedback so that you can ignore the first part of the returned string (which is not static) and extract only certain parts of the string?


For example my amp returns a feedback about the current input signal in a string made up of 25 sub strings and I only want to interrogate some of these sub-strings without having to set up hundreds of code values in the feedback rules.


----------



## t3watts3

I'm really considering the iRule solution but I'm trying to determine how many Gateway devices I need. Is it also possible to control Some devices without the purchase of a Gateway?


Media room devices:

1 Verizon Fios STB (Motorola)

1 Yahmaha Receiver

1 PS3

1 Apple TV

1 HTPC


Living room/patio/master bedroom


3 Verizon Fios STB's (Motorola)

1 PS3

1 Apple TV

1 Denon Receiver


----------



## moreilly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jrussell26* /forum/post/21447236
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use wild cards in iRule feedback so that you can ignore the first part of the returned string (which is not static) and extract only certain parts of the string?
> 
> 
> For example my amp returns a feedback about the current input signal in a string made up of 25 sub strings and I only want to interrogate some of these sub-strings without having to set up hundreds of code values in the feedback rules.



You can use the prefix and suffix for this. Wild card is an asterisk "*". Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moreilly* /forum/post/21450599
> 
> 
> You can use the prefix and suffix for this. Wild card is an asterisk "*". Hopefully this helps.



So one would need to use for each undesired substring/character (1) asterisk, i.e.for 25 substrings/characters one would need to use 25 "*"?

____

Axel


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t3watts3* /forum/post/21450254
> 
> 
> I'm really considering the iRule solution but I'm trying to determine how many Gateway devices I need. Is it also possible to control Some devices without the purchase of a Gateway?
> 
> 
> Media room devices:
> 
> 1 Verizon Fios STB (Motorola)
> 
> 1 Yahmaha Receiver
> 
> 1 PS3
> 
> 1 Apple TV
> 
> 1 HTPC
> 
> 
> Living room/patio/master bedroom
> 
> 
> 3 Verizon Fios STB's (Motorola)
> 
> 1 PS3
> 
> 1 Apple TV
> 
> 1 Denon Receiver



You only need gateways to convert from IP to IR or RS232. Anything that is connected to your network can typically be controlled without a gateway, e.g. your htpc, your ps3, appleTVs and possibly your receivers, if they are network enabled. Don't know your STBs but suspect they would have to be IR controlled. For IR you typically need one iTach gateway for each room/location. Each has three emitter ports and using tripple emitters you can control 9 devices with one iTach. Or any number if you use a blaster and have free line of sight to the devices.


----------



## moreilly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21450649
> 
> 
> So one would need to use for each undesired substring/character (1) asterisk, i.e.for 25 substrings/characters one would need to use 25 "*"?
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



If you can provide an example of the feedback that you receive and an example of what you would like iRule to display it would help alot.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jrussell26* /forum/post/21447236
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use wild cards in iRule feedback so that you can ignore the first part of the returned string (which is not static) and extract only certain parts of the string?
> 
> 
> For example my amp returns a feedback about the current input signal in a string made up of 25 sub strings and I only want to interrogate some of these sub-strings without having to set up hundreds of code values in the feedback rules.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moreilly* /forum/post/21450599
> 
> 
> You can use the prefix and suffix for this. Wild card is an asterisk "*". Hopefully this helps.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21450649
> 
> 
> So one would need to use for each undesired substring/character (1) asterisk, i.e.for 25 substrings/characters one would need to use 25 "*"?
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



I just tried it, but it did not work.

*moreilly*, have you actually tried it or was this a guess?


I would need this feature for a few of my devices, too, However, I had heard rumors that it had not been implemented yet.

____

Axel


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You only need gateways to convert from IP to IR or RS232. Anything that is connected to your network can typically be controlled without a gateway, e.g. your htpc, your ps3, appleTVs and possibly your receivers, if they are network enabled. Don't know your STBs but suspect they would have to be IR controlled. For IR you typically need one iTach gateway for each room/location. Each has three emitter ports and using tripple emitters you can control 9 devices with one iTach. Or any number if you use a blaster and have free line of sight to the devices.



mickelin, does that mean, when one has all equipment attached to ip, it only takes the iRule app to be able to control it? Have read a bit at the iRule Site, but haven't seen any "good" how to guide....

Kindly

Jan


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21452205
> 
> 
> mickelin, does that mean, when one has all equipment attached to ip, it only takes the iRule app to be able to control it? Have read a bit at the iRule Site, but haven't seen any "good" how to guide....
> 
> Kindly
> 
> Jan



Correct! IP devices can be controlled directly.

____

Axel


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! IP devices can be controlled directly.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Thx Axel, that's doing things a bit cheaper for me 

The only thing in my setup without ip, is my Velodyne DD12...

Kindly

Jan


----------



## moreilly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21451913
> 
> 
> I just tried it, but it did not work.
> 
> *moreilly*, have you actually tried it or was this a guess?
> 
> 
> I would need this feature for a few of my devices, too, However, I had heard rumors that it had not been implemented yet.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel




Are you looking for a textual response or numeric?

Is any part of the response static?

The asterisk "wildcards" I use are for numeric feedback for a lighting controller and it looks like;


RandomRandomRandomRandomRandomRandom,

RandomRandom 12 C6 17 RandomRandomRandom,

RandomRandomRandomRandomRandomRandom,

RandomRandom Value="128" RandomRandom,

RandomRandomRandomRandomRandomRandom,


Where 12 C6 17 is a device address and Value="128" is the on level.

My prefix for this is *12 C6 17*Value="

My suffix is "*


This takes whatever the value is between the prefix and suffix.

After this I use the formula (x/255)*100. By using the "x", it will substitute in the value that you receive from between the prefix and suffix. In my case it is a number range between 0-255 so by applying the formula above I receive a percent output.


I'm not sure this is the best way to do this or if this will help you but it works for me.

It would definitely help to see an example of the feedback you are receiving and what you would like iRule to display.

-Marc


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moreilly* /forum/post/21452337
> 
> 
> Are you looking for a textual response or numeric?
> 
> Is any part of the response static?
> 
> The asterisk "wildcards" I use are for numeric feedback for a lighting controller and it looks like;
> 
> 
> RandomRandomRandomRandomRandomRandom,
> 
> RandomRandom 12 C6 17 RandomRandomRandom,
> 
> RandomRandomRandomRandomRandomRandom,
> 
> RandomRandom Value="128" RandomRandom,
> 
> RandomRandomRandomRandomRandomRandom,
> 
> 
> Where 12 C6 17 is a device address and Value="128" is the on level.
> 
> My prefix for this is *12 C6 17*Value="
> 
> My suffix is "*
> 
> 
> This takes whatever the value is between the prefix and suffix.
> 
> After this I use the formula (x/255)*100. By using the "x", it will substitute in the value that you receive from between the prefix and suffix. In my case it is a number range between 0-255 so by applying the formula above I receive a percent output.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure this is the best way to do this or if this will help you but it works for me.
> 
> It would definitely help to see an example of the feedback you are receiving and what you would like iRule to display.
> 
> -Marc



Got it now, Marc;


I believe you are seeing the same behavior as I. I believe you do not need the part before 'Value='. I think iRule only uses 'Value=' as your prefix. (You may have to add a single '*', though). Could you try just for giggles?


The problem is if you do not have a static prefix. For that I would like to go by position in the feedback.

____

Axel


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21451596
> 
> 
> You only need gateways to convert from IP to IR or RS232. Anything that is connected to your network can typically be controlled without a gateway, e.g. your htpc, your ps3, appleTVs and possibly your receivers, if they are network enabled. Don't know your STBs but suspect they would have to be IR controlled. For IR you typically need one iTach gateway for each room/location. Each has three emitter ports and using tripple emitters you can control 9 devices with one iTach. Or any number if you use a blaster and have free line of sight to the devices.




Unfortunately your comment is not entirely correct. PS3 cannot be controlled by anyone via IP and ATV2 cannot be controlled via IP either.

99% of TVs cannot be controlled via IP. Pretty much all cable boxes are not IP controllable. DirecTV and TiVo are. Most newer mainstream AVRs are IP controllable. My 2008 samsung TV has Ethernet port but it is not IP controllable by a long shot. So saying that everything that has an Ethernet port is IP controllable is false.



Alex


----------



## t3watts3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21451596
> 
> 
> You only need gateways to convert from IP to IR or RS232. Anything that is connected to your network can typically be controlled without a gateway, e.g. your htpc, your ps3, appleTVs and possibly your receivers, if they are network enabled. Don't know your STBs but suspect they would have to be IR controlled. For IR you typically need one iTach gateway for each room/location. Each has three emitter ports and using tripple emitters you can control 9 devices with one iTach. Or any number if you use a blaster and have free line of sight to the devices.



Thanks for the reply. The set top boxes are networked TCP/IP (Moca) and Verizon has an app that controls these devices over wifi so maybe there's a chance


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately your comment is not entirely correct. PS3 cannot be controlled by anyone via IP and ATV2 cannot be controlled via IP either.
> 
> 
> Alex



Hmm, what does it take to control my ps3 then, do you know that osupike99?

Kindly

Jan


----------



## t3watts3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21452411
> 
> 
> Unfortunately your comment is not entirely correct. PS3 cannot be controlled by anyone via IP and ATV2 cannot be controlled via IP either.
> 
> 99% of TVs cannot be controlled via IP. Pretty much all cable boxes are not IP controllable. DirecTV and TiVo are. Most newer mainstream AVRs are IP controllable. My 2008 samsung TV has Ethernet port but it is not IP controllable by a long shot. So saying that everything that has an Ethernet port is IP controllable is false.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Alex, does the PS3 and ATV2 require a gateway with IR? I have a IR to Bluetooth module on the PS3 but not sure if that can be leverages with iRule


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t3watts3* /forum/post/21452450
> 
> 
> Alex, does the PS3 and ATV2 require a gateway with IR? I have a IR to Bluetooth module on the PS3 but not sure if that can be leverages with iRule



An IR to bluetooth module is what is required, as well as a itach device. There are several that work and the devices are already in the irule builder. Schmartz, Logitech and WB Electronics versions are all in use by various users here.


irule-->itach-->ir to bluetooth-->ps3


----------



## moreilly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21452401
> 
> 
> Got it now, Marc;
> 
> 
> I believe you are seeing the same behavior as I. I believe you do not need the part before 'Value='. I think iRule only uses 'Value=' as your prefix. (You may have to add a single '*', though). Could you try just for giggles?
> 
> 
> The problem is if you do not have a static prefix. For that I would like to go by position in the feedback.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



The device address is for one of my 6 light switches that each output a virtually identical response other than the address, so in order to differentiate the feedback it needs the address in the prefix. The "*" in essence tells iRule to ignore whatever it sees until it sees my address, then it ignores the info in the middle until it sees Value=", at which point it will take the numeric value and then with the prefix being "* it will see the quotation mark immediately after the value and ignore everything afterwards.


----------



## lloydus

Are there some sharp tvs that are controllable with ip and with full list of discrete commands including powers on and off?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there some sharp tvs that are controllable with ip and with full list of discrete commands including powers on and off?



Yes indeed. Sharp quattron 800 series and sharp elite. The still only allow one connection at a time.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t3watts3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, does the PS3 and ATV2 require a gateway with IR? I have a IR to Bluetooth module on the PS3 but not sure if that can be leverages with iRule



Yes. You will need ir global cache gateway. If you have an ir to Bluetooth module then you should be able to control it using one of the global cache gateways like I do. I have IR4PS3 adapter.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, what does it take to control my ps3 then, do you know that osupike99?
> 
> Kindly
> 
> Jan



You will need an IR to Bluetooth adapter like Logitech PS3 adapter, schmartz, ps3toothfairy, or ir4ps3.


Alex


----------



## riso79

I have a lighting system called Nexa thats controlled with RF signals and triggers true a php webserver with irule.


This is how the query information off all my devices states § is a seperater


11;0;0§15;0;0§19;0;0§14;0;0§10;0;0§13;0;0§16;0;0§3;0; 0§6;0;0§8;0;0§2;0;0§9;0;0§12;0;0§7;0;0§5;0;0§1;0;0§ 4;0;0§17;0;0


Device Id=11;0;0 (First Value)

State On /Off= 0 (Second Value) 0-1

Dimm Value = 0 (Third Value) 0-100


The problem is that i have tested two feedback from device 1 and 12 and device 1 shows same (dimm value as device 12 when i update its states!


How should Prefix and suffix be correctly set up for dim level?


(Device 1)

Prefix:1;*;

Suffix: (Blank)


(Device 12)

Prefix:12;*;

Suffix: (Blank)


Best Regards

Rickard


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You will need an IR to Bluetooth adapter like Logitech PS3 adapter, schmartz, ps3toothfairy, or ir4ps3.
> 
> 
> Alex



Thx Alex ;-)


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21452411
> 
> 
> Unfortunately your comment is not entirely correct. PS3 cannot be controlled by anyone via IP and ATV2 cannot be controlled via IP either.
> 
> 99% of TVs cannot be controlled via IP. Pretty much all cable boxes are not IP controllable. DirecTV and TiVo are. Most newer mainstream AVRs are IP controllable. My 2008 samsung TV has Ethernet port but it is not IP controllable by a long shot. So saying that everything that has an Ethernet port is IP controllable is false.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



You are absolutely right, sorry for my incorrect statement. I should have said "Anything that is connected to your network _and is IP controllable_ can typically be controlled without a gateway".


Strange that no one has figured out how to IP-control a PS3. It must be possible at least to some extent for PSP Remote Play to work, right? Guess it's proprietary Sony protocols/encryption used.


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right, sorry for my incorrect statement. I should have said "Anything that is connected to your network and is IP controllable can typically be controlled without a gateway".
> 
> 
> Strange that no one has figured out how to IP-control a PS3. It must be possible at least to some extent for PSP Remote Play to work, right? Guess it's proprietary Sony protocols/encryption used.



Hmm, may I ask, my Sammy tv ps63c7705 is connected to my network and controllable with the Samsung remote app, isn't it what you call "ip controllable"

The only thing I can't control with the app, is power on.....

sorry for my newbie questions:-/

Kindly

Jan


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21454697
> 
> 
> Hmm, may I ask, my Sammy tv ps63c7705 is connected to my network and controllable with the Samsung remote app, isn't it what you call "ip controllable"
> 
> The only thing I can't control with the app, is power on.....
> 
> sorry for my newbie questions:-/
> 
> Kindly
> 
> Jan



Yes, and iRule can (most probably) do the same, everything but power on. There is a set of Samsung TV IP codes defined in the iRule code library that you can download and try to make sure.


A workaround, if the TV "remembers" previous power state, could be to connect it to a remote controlled power socket and use that to control power on/off. That's what I do with my old Panasonic Plasma. Or use one of those "master/slave" extension cords, that turns on the TV when you power on your receiver.


----------



## runnernorth

Thx mickelin for your kindness, but too bad that the tv isn't able to be powered on using "ip control" directly:-/


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grog54321* /forum/post/21444962
> 
> 
> I doubt you could do anything like that in iRule at this time. You could manually build a page that looks like that but it would be predominantly static content so you'd need to build a page for every movie, TV episode, etc. which obviously wouldn't be worth the trouble.
> 
> 
> Once feedback gets more advanced and we have things like variables, etc. it should be possible. However, also note that you'll need some sort of media player that you can pull that kind of information from such as XBMC.



Here is something I'm working on as a proof-of-concept. Not as pretty and dynamic as iViewer obviously, but at least something. I just use an url object to display the Mediaportal Web interface, allowing me to browse my media content on the iPad while watching something else on the screen.


Using the MPExtended API and EventGhost I think it would be possible to do something resembling the iViewer screenshot above, but it will require a lot of work!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thx mickelin for your kindness, but too bad that the tv isn't able to be powered on using "ip control" directly:-/



Yep. We can thank geniuses at Samsung because they probably thought that being Green is their decision for us vs you as a consumer.


Alex


----------



## ibr80

Im starting to get quite frustrated since I cant figure this out.


I have built a Main panel and linked it to another that contains 3 pages for my Dish Vip receiver. Im using the the iTach WF2IR and everything is setup.


The iTach has a gateway created and when Im on the iRule app its connected and I get green on all the commands I send, I even checked the LED lights on the iTach and they light up everytime I send a command. BUT I cant get the darn thing to do anything, its like the command never leaves the iTach even though its lit up.


I have used iText and it comunicates just fine, but I must be doing something wrong in the iBuilder but I cant figure it out. I have selected then datbase codes, I even tried everymoption to no avail.


Can somebody please tell me what to do or perhaps enter my builder and check it out ??


----------



## obie_fl

I've given up on direct IP control. I have a half dozen devices with net connections and haven't figured out how to control any of them via IP directly. Assuming this isn't possible is it possible to have iRule jump out to another app? I'm thinking of apps like those for the Roku, WDTV, Squeezebox etc.


Is there a reference manual anywhere for iRule yet? I find it very frustrating trying to figure things out from a handful of tutorials.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/21455147
> 
> 
> Im starting to get quite frustrated since I cant figure this out.
> 
> 
> I have built a Main panel and linked it to another that contains 3 pages for my Dish Vip receiver. Im using the the iTach WF2IR and everything is setup.
> 
> 
> The iTach has a gateway created and when Im on the iRule app its connected and I get green on all the commands I send, I even checked the LED lights on the iTach and they light up everytime I send a command. BUT I cant get the darn thing to do anything, its like the command never leaves the iTach even though its lit up.
> 
> 
> I have used iText and it comunicates just fine, but I must be doing something wrong in the iBuilder but I cant figure it out. I have selected then datbase codes, I even tried everymoption to no avail.
> 
> 
> Can somebody please tell me what to do or perhaps enter my builder and check it out ??



Sorry you're having a hard time. Here are a couple of things to check:


Have you tied the receiver device to the iTach gateway in the iRule app on your iPad/iPhone? It's one of those things that is easily forgotten. And have you made sure you have connected to the right channel on the iTach? Are you using a blaster or have you stuck an emitter on the receiver? Is it positioned correctly on top of the IR receiver? Are you able to send commands to any other device?


If none of this helps; have you tried learning an IR code from the original remote, using the iLearn program, and then used that code as a Hex code in iRule?


----------



## ibr80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21455241
> 
> 
> Sorry you're having a hard time. Here are a couple of things to check:
> 
> 
> Have you tied the receiver device to the iTach gateway in the iRule app on your iPad/iPhone? It's one of those things that is easily forgotten. And have you made sure you have connected to the right channel on the iTach? Are you using a blaster or have you stuck an emitter on the receiver? Is it positioned correctly on top of the IR receiver? Are you able to send commands to any other device?
> 
> 
> If none of this helps; have you tried learning an IR code from the original remote, using the iLearn program, and then used that code as a Hex code in iRule?




I have connected them all and used a blaster on the 3rd one and then individual ir pins on itnas well. I find the ilearn quite complex maybe i should give it a try.


----------



## xb1032

*Can iRule use IR directly without a device being IP enabled?*


I have looked at this briefly and if someone can answer this question that would be great.


In order to use this app on an ipad do all of your devices have to be IP enabled? and can you not control devices directly by IR? My projector, TV, receiver, and lighting are not connected to my home network.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/21455307
> 
> 
> I have connected them all and used a blaster on the 3rd one and then individual ir pins on itnas well. I find the ilearn quite complex maybe i should give it a try.



What about the first thing I mentioned; correctly configuring the iRule app to tie the receiver to the iTach? You have to manually tie the receiver to one of the three iTach ports in the iPad/iPhone iRule app configuration screen (and then make sure you hook up the corresponding 1,2 or 3 emitter to the receiver...). Does the emitter itself blink when you send an iRule command?


iLearn isn't that hard and well worth a try! Good luck!


----------



## ibr80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21455443
> 
> 
> What about the first thing I mentioned; correctly configuring the iRule app to tie the receiver to the iTach? You have to manually tie the receiver to one of the three iTach ports in the iPad/iPhone iRule app configuration screen (and then make sure you hook up the corresponding 1,2 or 3 emitter to the receiver...). Does the emitter itself blink when you send an iRule command?
> 
> 
> iLearn isn't that hard and well worth a try! Good luck!



I have indeed gone to the gateway options on the ipad irule application and i assigned the devices to the actual IR transmitter on the itach. Then I go to the app and verify that its sending the signal fine and it good cuase i get the little green light on the iRule app and on the back of the corresponding LED light on the itach, I do not however get a red light or anything on the actual IR sensor that are placed right on the devices, but then again not sure if I should. Very strange ! Should i be using the database codes found in the devices in the irule builder, or should i use the iTach ones ?


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xb1032* /forum/post/21455441
> 
> *Can iRule use IR directly without a device being IP enabled?*
> 
> 
> I have looked at this briefly and if someone can answer this question that would be great.
> 
> 
> In order to use this app on an ipad do all of your devices have to be IP enabled? and can you not control devices directly by IR? My projector, TV, receiver, and lighting are not connected to my home network.



No, they don't have to be IP enabled, but you then have to use an IP to IR gateway, typically an iTach. This receives the IP commands from iRule and sends out corresponding IR signals to control your equipment.


Note that iRule is primarily of interest if you want to design a customised user interface. If you just want to control your IR stuff from your iPad and don't want to spend hours designing your app, there are much simpler solutions. For instance the Gear4 UnityRemote. But what's the fun in that?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im starting to get quite frustrated since I cant figure this out.
> 
> 
> I have built a Main panel and linked it to another that contains 3 pages for my Dish Vip receiver. Im using the the iTach WF2IR and everything is setup.
> 
> 
> The iTach has a gateway created and when Im on the iRule app its connected and I get green on all the commands I send, I even checked the LED lights on the iTach and they light up everytime I send a command. BUT I cant get the darn thing to do anything, its like the command never leaves the iTach even though its lit up.
> 
> 
> I have used iText and it comunicates just fine, but I must be doing something wrong in the iBuilder but I cant figure it out. I have selected then datbase codes, I even tried everymoption to no avail.
> 
> 
> Can somebody please tell me what to do or perhaps enter my builder and check it out ??



Are the IR emitters lighting up when you send the commands? If not then the command is bad or you have the IR port improperly configured if it is port 3.



Alex


----------



## xb1032




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21455472
> 
> 
> No, they don't have to be IP enabled, but you then have to use an IP to IR gateway, typically an iTach. This receives the IP commands from iRule and sends out corresponding IR signals to control your equipment.
> 
> 
> Note that iRule is primarily of interest if you want to design a customised user interface. If you just want to control your IR stuff from your iPad and don't want to spend hours designing your app, there are much simpler solutions. For instance the Gear4 UnityRemote. But what's the fun in that?



Thanks for the info! I actually don't have an iPad yet but I am considering a tablet with my main interest would be to use it for a remote control And at minimum I want to do an activity based control like the Harmony and have all main keys used shown on one screen. The ability to customize the user interface is a big plus.







I have a fair amount of Sony credit but I haven't heard the best on their S model and I want a customized remote. The Samsung Galaxy might be a good option as well. If I get an iPad I will very likely wait for the iPad 3 to come out since it probably won't be much longer before it will come out.


----------



## ibr80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21455514
> 
> 
> Are the IR emitters lighting up when you send the commands? If not then the command is bad or you have the IR port improperly configured if it is port 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Nope they dont light up at all, so i guess its the commands maybe but how do I fix that, i have been using the database ones in the ibuilder.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/21455530
> 
> 
> Nope they dont light up at all, so i guess its the commands maybe but how do I fix that, i have been using the database ones in the ibuilder.



Like I said, try learning at least one code from the original remote so you know you are using a valid code for the device. This would help you a lot in finding the problem.


Which specific device are you using in iBuilder (Vendor and Model)? Is it an iRule defined device or one submitted by a user?


----------



## ibr80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21455573
> 
> 
> Like I said, try learning at least one code from the original remote so you know you are using a valid code for the device. This would help you a lot in finding the problem.
> 
> 
> Which specific device are you using in iBuilder (Vendor and Model)? Is it an iRule defined device or one submitted by a user?



I will read up on iLearn and try a few to see if that is the issue, im using a Pioneer vsx 32 receiver and a dish vip 922 receiver but not quite sure if it database or user uploaded.



I will report back


----------



## ibr80

So I tried iLearn and the darn thing will not learn a damm thing. I set it up and when I point my Dish remote to the iTach this wont read anything !!









This is getting really frustrating. I agree with a few people that this iRule should have come with a iRule for dummies complete guide.


----------



## ibr80

Well I used iLearn to teach all of the commands of the Dish network remote and I actually had to use the one from the bedroom because the livingroom one I have been using is actually UHF and I had to go to the menu to change the remote option so that universal IR remotes can be used. As I was using the iLearn I would record the command but would also send it yet I didnt see anything happen. Now I have a text file saved with all the strings but not quite sure what to do with it. Any help would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Nope they dont light up at all, so i guess its the commands maybe but how do I fix that, i have been using the database ones in the ibuilder.



If the IR is not blinking red when you send a Command, the place to look is how your Gateway is configured.


First check that the IP Address of the iTach is correct.


Next check that the Device used in the page is assigned to the correct iTach Port.


When a command is sent, the IR Emitter will blink red. If the IR Emitter is placed over the IR Sensor of the Device and the Command is actually for that device, the device should respond.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/21455742
> 
> 
> I will read up on iLearn and try a few to see if that is the issue, im using a Pioneer vsx 32 receiver and a dish vip 922 receiver but not quite sure if it database or user uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> I will report back



Well, when you browse the device database in iRule Builder, the iRule codes are on one tab, the User contributed codes on a separate tab.


I looked at both, and there are no codes defined for your specific devices. So again, I wonder which device codes you are using?


In the iRule database, there is a device called "Pioneer Receiver/Preamp VSX Series Main Zone All Models". That's probably the one you want to use.


In the User database, there is a device called "Dish VIP722" that might be worth trying.


In the iRule database, there are 8 devices called "Dish Satellite All Models IR Address 1" through 8. That sounds like you might be able to set your Dish to respond to different IR Channels in the config of the box? That might also be worth checking.


Don't give up!


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibr80* /forum/post/21456130
> 
> 
> Well I used iLearn to teach all of the commands of the Dish network remote and I actually had to use the one from the bedroom because the livingroom one I have been using is actually UHF and I had to go to the menu to change the remote option so that universal IR remotes can be used. As I was using the iLearn I would record the command but would also send it yet I didnt see anything happen. Now I have a text file saved with all the strings but not quite sure what to do with it. Any help would be greatly apreciated.



When you use iLearn, you should make sure "Save Format" is set to "HEX". Then learn one code and press Trim. Then copy and paste the code, making sure nothing is missed and no extra spaces at the end or anything, into iRule.


In iRule, you should be in the Devices tab, selecting the device you want and mark the Hex Codes folder. Right click and select Add Device Code. A new code appears and in the properties pane lower left, you can rename the code to "Play" or whatever the code is for and then paste the HEX code from iLearn into the Data field. Then drag and drop your new code onto the button in the main pane. Repeat for all codes you need.


----------



## Jrussell26

Does anyone know/ have an example of the file format for uploading feedback files as I have a large number of feedbacks to upload and I'd rather not load them manually?


----------



## ibr80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21456367
> 
> 
> When you use iLearn, you should make sure "Save Format" is set to "HEX". Then learn one code and press Trim. Then copy and paste the code, making sure nothing is missed and no extra spaces at the end or anything, into iRule.
> 
> 
> In iRule, you should be in the Devices tab, selecting the device you want and mark the Hex Codes folder. Right click and select Add Device Code. A new code appears and in the properties pane lower left, you can rename the code to "Play" or whatever the code is for and then paste the HEX code from iLearn into the Data field. Then drag and drop your new code onto the button in the main pane. Repeat for all codes you need.



Well just as I was leaving the house for work I came up with a monumental acheivement.... The IR blaster... BLASTED !!!! Blaster didnt turn red though. I guess maybe only the single IR ones do.


So a few things I must mention, I now now that the codes I have been using are wrong and I thought that the codes that I had were set in stone but did not realize they could be completely wrong.


Also I realized that in the Dish VIP 922 Receiver I had to go to the remote control menu and turn on the IR universal option because it only comunicates with my remote via UHF.


Then I played with iLearn for a bit, I got it to read codes and I was saving them as global cache, when I now realize it must be HEX. When I saved them it was giving me huge strings so I decided to hit trim as I thought I should and then there is a button for sending IR string to test it out... Well no luck still nothing.


Later I recorded the number 6 and didnt do any trimming and BOOM the Dish receiver changed to channel six via the baster. I must say I had to get the Dish Network remote from my other room ( VIP 211 ) that is IR cause again the 922 remote is not IF ( I had forgotten about this ).


One question is.. Are there strings supposed to be so huge ?


I have also just come to realize that this is gonna take a while if I cant find any good commands for the rest of my equipment.


----------



## ibr80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21456192
> 
> 
> In the iRule database, there is a device called "Pioneer Receiver/Preamp VSX Series Main Zone All Models". That's probably the one you want to use.
> 
> 
> In the User database, there is a device called "Dish VIP722" that might be worth trying.
> 
> 
> Don't give up!




I think you are on to something cause I just got the same response from the iRule support folks about the Pioneer Receiver so that should take care of that. I will try the VIP 722 tonight cause with DISH all the remotes are pretty standard. Thank you SR.


----------



## Scott-C

Would someone be able to point me to the proper RS-232 cable to purchase, to go between a Global Cache IP2SL and a JVC DLA-RS2 projector? I've been all over Monoprice and am not entirely sure which cable fits the bill. A link sure would be appreciated.







Would this cable, along with any necessary gender switchers since I need a female-to-female cable, do the trick? Link to Null Modem Cable. 


For reference, here is what the RS2 manual says about its RS232 connection:

*Control of this unit via a computer is possible by connecting the computer to this unit with a RS-232C cross cable (D-Sub 9-pin)*



The IP2SL specs are equally unclear to me, in terms of understanding which cable to buy:

*Male DB9 Connector

1200 baud to 115 Kbaud Data Rates Supported

Odd, Even, and None Parity Settings

Bi-directional hardware RTS/CTS Flow Control*



I'd prefer to buy a pre-made cable, but if that's not possible, would someone be able to tell me the exact adapters from Monoprice that are necessary to build one?


With iRule, what kind of feedback is possible from the RS-2?


For purposes of full disclosure, I also posed this question in the Roomie thread.


Thanks,


Scott


----------



## GetGray

If it says "cross cable", they probably mean "null model" cable. If a null modem option isn't there, you can get a DB9-DB9 straight cable of the desired gender and add a null modem adapter on one end. It essentially filps transmit and receive (also CTS and RTS for full blown RS232).


So, yes the one you linked looks like it should be correct.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott-C* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would someone be able to point me to the proper RS-232 cable to purchase, to go between a Global Cache IP2SL and a JVC DLA-RS2 projector? I've been all over Monoprice and am not entirely sure which cable fits the bill. A link sure would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this cable, along with any necessary gender switchers since I need a female-to-female cable, do the trick? Link to Null Modem Cable.
> 
> 
> For reference, here is what the RS2 manual says about its RS232 connection:
> 
> 
> Control of this unit via a computer is possible by connecting the computer to this unit with a RS-232C cross cable (D-Sub 9-pin)
> 
> 
> The IP2SL specs are equally unclear to me, in terms of understanding which cable to buy:
> 
> 
> Male DB9 Connector
> 
> 1200 baud to 115 Kbaud Data Rates Supported
> 
> Odd, Even, and None Parity Settings
> 
> Bi-directional hardware RTS/CTS Flow Control
> 
> 
> I'd prefer to buy a pre-made cable, but if that's not possible, would someone be able to tell me the exact adapters from Monoprice that are necessary to build one?
> 
> 
> With iRule, what kind of feedback is possible from the RS-2?
> 
> 
> For purposes of full disclosure, I also posed this question in the Roomie thread.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Scott



It is definitely null modem cable. Feedback is not iRule dependent by rather device dependent. IRule will tell you what jvc is spitting out.



Alex


----------



## riso79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riso79* /forum/post/21454593
> 
> 
> I have a lighting system called Nexa thats controlled with RF signals and triggers true a php webserver with irule.
> 
> 
> This is how the query information off all my devices states § is a seperater
> 
> 
> 11;0;0§15;0;0§19;0;0§14;0;0§10;0;0§13;0;0§16;0;0§3;0; 0§6;0;0§8;0;0§2;0;0§9;0;0§12;0;0§7;0;0§5;0;0§1;0;0§ 4;0;0§17;0;0
> 
> 
> Device Id=11;0;0 (First Value)
> 
> State On /Off= 0 (Second Value) 0-1
> 
> Dimm Value = 0 (Third Value) 0-100
> 
> 
> The problem is that i have tested two feedback from device 1 and 12 and device 1 shows same (dimm value as device 12 when i update its states!
> 
> 
> How should Prefix and suffix be correctly set up for dim level?
> 
> 
> (Device 1)
> 
> Prefix:1;*;
> 
> Suffix: (Blank)
> 
> 
> (Device 12)
> 
> Prefix:12;*;
> 
> Suffix: (Blank)
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Rickard



Does any one know??


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott-C* /forum/post/21458431
> 
> 
> Would someone be able to point me to the proper RS-232 cable to purchase, to go between a Global Cache IP2SL and a JVC DLA-RS2 projector? I've been all over Monoprice and am not entirely sure which cable fits the bill. A link sure would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this cable, along with any necessary gender switchers since I need a female-to-female cable, do the trick? Link to Null Modem Cable.
> 
> 
> For reference, here is what the RS2 manual says about its RS232 connection:
> 
> *Control of this unit via a computer is possible by connecting the computer to this unit with a RS-232C cross cable (D-Sub 9-pin)*
> 
> 
> 
> The IP2SL specs are equally unclear to me, in terms of understanding which cable to buy:
> 
> *Male DB9 Connector
> 
> 1200 baud to 115 Kbaud Data Rates Supported
> 
> Odd, Even, and None Parity Settings
> 
> Bi-directional hardware RTS/CTS Flow Control*
> 
> 
> 
> I'd prefer to buy a pre-made cable, but if that's not possible, would someone be able to tell me the exact adapters from Monoprice that are necessary to build one?
> 
> 
> With iRule, what kind of feedback is possible from the RS-2?
> 
> 
> For purposes of full disclosure, I also posed this question in the Roomie thread.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Scott



I just went through the exact same thing and installed a null modem cable yesterday for my jvc RS40 and it works great. The JVC manual could have been a bit more clear IMO.


----------



## Scott-C

Thanks to all for the informative responses! Sounds like a null modem cable will do the trick. The cable I linked to in my previous post was male on one end and female on the other, but I need one with female on both ends. I found this, which seems like it will work:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


Let me know if anyone thinks this cable won't work.


No Clue, what cable did you use?


Thanks,


Scott


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott-C* /forum/post/21459582
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for the informative responses! Sounds like a null modem cable will do the trick. The cable I linked to in my previous post was male on one end and female on the other, but I need one with female on both ends. I found this, which seems like it will work:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> Let me know if anyone thinks this cable won't work.
> 
> 
> No Clue, what cable did you use?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Scott



I used this one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...00_i00_details 


I think the one you chose would also work


----------



## Scott-C

Perfect - thanks *No Clue*


----------



## Zellarman

Anyone successfully using the press release option, or know exactly how it works?

I think I have it working. Looks as if the press issues the first command, and the release issues the second command.


----------



## magicj1

About to purchase iRule. Should I go for the Basic or pro version?


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21465009
> 
> 
> About to purchase iRule. Should I go for the Basic or pro version?



Start with Basic, you can always upgrade to Pro later for 50USD, so no cost difference. The main difference between Basic and Pro is feedback support. If your equipment is uncapable of providing feedback (like most IR controlled stuff), you really don't get much extra from the Pro version.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21465077
> 
> 
> Start with Basic, you can always upgrade to Pro later for 50USD, so no cost difference. The main difference between Basic and Pro is feedback support. If your equipment is uncapable of providing feedback (like most IR controlled stuff), you really don't get much extra from the Pro version.



Thanks mickelin


----------



## blkicevic

so its been well documented that samsung units cannot be powered on via ip! i get it, however, has there been a port identifed to use for the gateway in irule after the tv has been powered on? i loaded the ip device for samsung tv 2010 or later and have tried ports 80, 8080, 23, and 55000 with no sucess.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Start with Basic, you can always upgrade to Pro later for 50USD, so no cost difference. The main difference between Basic and Pro is feedback support. If your equipment is uncapable of providing feedback (like most IR controlled stuff), you really don't get much extra from the Pro version.



You also gain ability to browse and import entire panels so that all you have to do is drag and drop commands.


Alex


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/21462676
> 
> 
> Anyone successfully using the press release option, or know exactly how it works?
> 
> I think I have it working. Looks as if the press issues the first command, and the release issues the second command.



That's it I think. Most equipment doesn't require you to use it


----------



## starhubble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/21425738
> 
> 
> When I enter a panel, the panel name is not displayed on top of the screen until I scroll to another panel and then back again. Why is this happening?



Is anyone else having the above mentioned problem? I can't seem to get around it!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having the above mentioned problem? I can't seem to get around it!



It's a bug.


Alex


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21468542
> 
> 
> That's it I think. Most equipment doesn't require you to use it



Yes, that's it. I use it only on one button in my whole setup, but it works well.


----------



## Geordie

Does anyone know of any more pro graphics suppliers other than guijaboard?


----------



## RVWinkle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21454135
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. Sharp quattron 800 series and sharp elite. The still only allow one connection at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Just a heads up, I believe all of Sharp's 2011 models with an ethernet port supports IP Control. I know my lc60le632u has IP Control. The big downside that I found is that the command set is extremely limited. There's no volume up or down commands just specific volume levels. It also doesn't have any commands to access the smart TV functionality like Netflix or DLNA.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geordie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of any more pro graphics suppliers other than guijaboard?


 www.blackmancustoms.com 

www.Customcodecrafters.com 

http://www.ntdesignsonline.com/prod-...cs.php?index=1


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RVWinkle* /forum/post/21472220
> 
> 
> Just a heads up, I believe all of Sharp's 2011 models with an ethernet port supports IP Control. I know my lc60le632u has IP Control. The big downside that I found is that the command set is extremely limited. There's no volume up or down commands just specific volume levels. It also doesn't have any commands to access the smart TV functionality like Netflix or DLNA.



I just bought an LC-60LE830U from Futureshop. Have you shared your commands for your Sharp? Can you point me to the command set you are using. Thanks.


Brian


----------



## RVWinkle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/21473582
> 
> 
> I just bought an LC-60LE830U from Futureshop. Have you shared your commands for your Sharp? Can you point me to the command set you are using. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Brian



The commands are listed in the manual. When you search for Sharp and IP in the iRule builder, the command set that came up seemed to correspond. I only tested the on/off functionality with iRule. The only useful commands may be the on and off buttons because it's not a toggle like with IR.


I'm fairly new to this home automation stuff so I may be missing something. Is it useful to use IP Control only for turning the TV on and off? I have an iTach coming in the mail because most of my equipment doesn't support IP Control.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RVWinkle* /forum/post/21473703
> 
> 
> The commands are listed in the manual. When you search for Sharp and IP in the iRule builder, the command set that came up seemed to correspond. I only tested the on/off functionality with iRule. The only useful commands may be the on and off buttons because it's not a toggle like with IR.
> 
> 
> I'm fairly new to this home automation stuff so I may be missing something. Is it useful to use IP Control only for turning the TV on and off? I have an iTach coming in the mail because most of my equipment doesn't support IP Control.



IP control will allow you to have 'feedback' and aesthetically is nicer because you don't need the ir emitter on the front of the tv.


Brian


----------



## absolootbs

for any other "early adopters" of the android version, make sure you go out and get the update that was just released tonight (v1.0.1). it seems to have fixed many if not all of the major problems i was experiencing on both of my android devices (dinc2 and kindle fire). in my brief ten minutes of testing, they both seem to be as stable as the ipod version that i've been loving for over a year now. yay!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/21472261
> 
> www.blackmancustoms.com
> 
> www.Customcodecrafters.com
> 
> http://www.ntdesignsonline.com/prod-...cs.php?index=1



Also,

http://www.guifx.com/


----------



## coffeeguy57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21474546
> 
> 
> for any other "early adopters" of the android version, make sure you go out and get the update that was just released tonight (v1.0.1). it seems to have fixed many if not all of the major problems i was experiencing on both of my android devices (dinc2 and kindle fire). in my brief ten minutes of testing, they both seem to be as stable as the ipod version that i've been loving for over a year now. yay!



Are your gateway connection times any different, Mine are way too slow.. do they still disconnect "on pause" state when the the device goes to sleep?


----------



## RVWinkle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/21474052
> 
> 
> IP control will allow you to have 'feedback' and aesthetically is nicer because you don't need the ir emitter on the front of the tv.
> 
> 
> Brian



The point I was making is that the IP control appears to be too limited. If you want to access smart TV functionality like DLNA or Netflix then you still need IR. My question was asking if IP control was still useful if you only use it for turning the TV off and on? All other operation would probably be best controlled by IR so you would use IP and IR control concurrently.


Another note is that IP control doesn't appear to be reliable in turning the TV on but I need to test it more.


----------



## Someone00

Quote:

Originally Posted by *RVWinkle* 
The point I was making is that the IP control appears to be too limited. If you want to access smart TV functionality like DLNA or Netflix then you still need IR. My question was asking if IP control was still useful if you only use it for turning the TV off and on? All other operation would probably be best controlled by IR so you would use IP and IR control concurrently.


Another note is that IP control doesn't appear to be reliable in turning the TV on but I need to test it more.
IP control is not limited see spec but the device in iRule database may not be complete and you would need to add commands.

 

Elite-RS232-IP Control.pdf 93.0126953125k . file


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffeeguy57* /forum/post/21475615
> 
> 
> Are your gateway connection times any different, Mine are way too slow.. do they still disconnect "on pause" state when the the device goes to sleep?



i don't notice my connection times being any different after the update, but my connection times before the update weren't near as bad as what you reported yours being a few pages ago. it takes both/either of my android devices ~1 - 3 seconds to connect to a global cache gc-100 and a dune http (assuming i don't have to wait for wifi to reassociate). granted, that 1 - 3 seconds is still longer than my ipod takes, which has been near instantaneous since its last update. but my android times are also no worse than my ipod was _before_ it's last update.


i'll have to pay closer attention to whether or not they disconnect when the device is asleep or the app is not in the foreground. on the kindle fire i want to say they do stay connected when the device is asleep, until the wifi turns off (wifi keep alive seems to have a "time limit" on that device). i'll confirm that tonight if i have a chance, and i'll also note the behavior on my phone.


----------



## tashspop

if i was to get a sony tablet s that has ir, would that be a one devise solution to use irule for my universal remote? sorry i didn't search entire thread for the answer.


----------



## magicj1

Just got iRule up and running tonight. Using the iRule 'IR' database for my equipment, I seem to be having problems with most of my kit not responding to the used database codes. I am using an Global Cache IP2IR. So far only my Humax pvr is responding, my Sony TV, Popcorn hour and ADA processor are not responding at all, and I haven't had time to check, but it also seems my Iscan Duo will not work with all the commands i.e power on.


Is this normal, am I looking at a long day with ilearn


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tashspop* /forum/post/21477661
> 
> 
> if i was to get a sony tablet s that has ir, would that be a one devise solution to use irule for my universal remote? sorry i didn't search entire thread for the answer.



iRule sends network commands, not IR commands. That wouldn't work at all


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21477849
> 
> 
> Just got iRule up and running tonight. Using the iRule 'IR' database for my equipment, I seem to be having problems with most of my kit not responding to the used database codes. I am using an Global Cache IP2IR. So far only my Humax pvr is responding, my Sony TV, Popcorn hour and ADA processor are not responding at all, and I haven't had time to check, but it also seems my Iscan Duo will not work with all the commands i.e power on.
> 
> 
> Is this normal, am I looking at a long day with ilearn



I would keep searching the iRule and user databases for other devices that might work better before you go and do that


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21477979
> 
> 
> I would keep searching the iRule and user databases for other devices that might work better before you go and do that



Also, trouble shoot a little bit with each device.


a simple test page with 1 or 2 commands from each device might be helpful


make sure each device has been assigned to a port on the gateway and that the corresponding IR bud has been placed on the correct equipment and tjhat bud is placed close to or over the IR receiver window on the equipment.


when a command button is pressed, does the green sent light flash in the top corner of irule? Does the IR bud led light blink? Is your gateway icon green?


If all of thie above are answered yes, then maybe there may be an issue with the commands themselves.


----------



## impmonkey

*SOLVED: Never loaded the mce file on the media center...fail*


I am having an issue getting the digits to work in MCE Controller v2. Everything else works. Just not the digits.

I have channel shortcuts setup with the following macro


http://imgur.com/660aT.png%5B/IMG%5D



The Enter at the end works which causes the channel to change to the previous channel. No digits. Anyone have an advice or experience with this?


I tried increasing the delay to .9 with no luck. In the logs its shows the key press's for the numbers but does not say sending keystroke after each number.


Ok so I tried also using an IR adapter that I use with my Harmony. Can't get it to send at all thru the Itach. All other devices work great through it...

I looked at the IR emitter using my camera phone and it doesn't even appear to be sending anything thru the emitter. This is using "Microsoft Media Manager MCE PC All Models" out of the builder.

Does anyone control 7mc thru IR with irule? If so what device do you use in the builder?


----------



## impmonkey

New Problem:

I am running the app on a kindle fire running CM7.

I setup the device in the builder as a Kindle.

However when using the app on the fire it doesnt cover all of the screen. There is about 3/4 of an inch of empty space on the bottom.

Must be using the wrong resolution...it does look real wide in the builder.


----------



## RVWinkle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/21477213
> 
> 
> IP control is not limited see spec but the device in iRule database may not be complete and you would need to add commands.



I hope you're right, I'm using the manual that came with my TV for a reference and many of those commands aren't included.

http://files.sharpusa.com/Downloads/...U_70LE732U.pdf


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey* /forum/post/21479909
> 
> 
> New Problem:
> 
> I am running the app on a kindle fire running CM7.
> 
> I setup the device in the builder as a Kindle.
> 
> However when using the app on the fire it doesnt cover all of the screen. There is about 3/4 of an inch of empty space on the bottom.
> 
> Must be using the wrong resolution...it does look real wide in the builder.



Mmm, mine looks ok. I have not updated it to the new version as that doesn't seem to be available on Amazon yet, still running 1.0, though I am running the stock Kindle Fire OS.


The resolution of the handset is very wide, in the builder it is listed 1024x600. I haven't noticed any issue with cut off graphics.


I have noticed it on my HTC Incredible though, running latest version from android app store. When first launching the app (it fails to launch the first time, the pushing the icon again launches it) the default home page has the bottom several rows cut off. If I move to another panel or page and then back the bottom rows appear. This is on portrait pages. I've since redone my GUI a bit and have gone with landscape orientation. I get the same thing, but not as consistently with the bottom of the landscape being cut off, not the right hand side that would be the bottom of a portrait page. Goes away when leaving the page and returning.


Still not able to get my cameras working as described in my post here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post21434605 



The gateway icon remains red and no video appears in the url window as it does on the ipod. Anyone have cameras working in Android?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey* /forum/post/21479909
> 
> 
> New Problem:
> 
> I am running the app on a kindle fire running CM7.
> 
> I setup the device in the builder as a Kindle.
> 
> However when using the app on the fire it doesnt cover all of the screen. There is about 3/4 of an inch of empty space on the bottom.
> 
> Must be using the wrong resolution...it does look real wide in the builder.



i'd guess that the app is designed to anticipate the little home/back/menu bar that exists at the bottom of the screen on the kindle's stock gingerbread, and that cm7 doesn't have that. you'll probably just have to live with it if cm7 is what you want to run. i planned to go to cm9 once it's released for the fire, so i guess this is something i'll have to consider as well.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21478348
> 
> 
> Also, trouble shoot a little bit with each device.
> 
> 
> a simple test page with 1 or 2 commands from each device might be helpful
> 
> 
> make sure each device has been assigned to a port on the gateway and that the corresponding IR bud has been placed on the correct equipment and tjhat bud is placed close to or over the IR receiver window on the equipment.
> 
> 
> when a command button is pressed, does the green sent light flash in the top corner of irule? Does the IR bud led light blink? Is your gateway icon green?
> 
> 
> If all of thie above are answered yes, then maybe there may be an issue with the commands themselves.



Thanks, things have progressed for the good.










However I am still struggling with my Popcorn Hour. Has anyone manged to get this to work using the database codes?


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21483185
> 
> 
> Thanks, things have progressed for the good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I am still struggling with my Popcorn Hour. Has anyone manged to get this to work using the database codes?



My experience is that it is a lot faster to use iLearn than trying to find a device in the database that works, if there isn't one for your specific device. Once you have iLearn started and know how to learn and copy paste to iRule, it only takes 15-20 minutes per device, and you know you get working codes. You can easily spend a lot more time trying to find a working codeset and then testing each code to make sure they all work. I use iLearn for all my devices now, even if there is a codeset in the db. Much less headache.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21483356
> 
> 
> My experience is that it is a lot faster to use iLearn than trying to find a device in the database that works, if there isn't one for your specific device. Once you have iLearn started and know how to learn and copy paste to iRule, it only takes 15-20 minutes per device, and you know you get working codes. You can easily spend a lot more time trying to find a working codeset and then testing each code to make sure they all work. I use iLearn for all my devices now, even if there is a codeset in the db. Much less headache.



Which ilearn version are you using? I have V2.4, but I do not seem to be able to get it to learn an IR.


I have entered in my IP address, set IR learner to iTach learner, pressed connect, held my remote right up to the small hole by the power input but nothing works...










Following the guide on irule, it doesn't look like the program is connected to the IP2IR.


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21482043
> 
> 
> i'd guess that the app is designed to anticipate the little home/back/menu bar that exists at the bottom of the screen on the kindle's stock gingerbread, and that cm7 doesn't have that. you'll probably just have to live with it if cm7 is what you want to run. i planned to go to cm9 once it's released for the fire, so i guess this is something i'll have to consider as well.



Yup Restored to stock kindle software and that is whats up. Think I might play with the resolution in irule to get a better look in CM7. Loving this app so far!


----------



## RichardU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21483736
> 
> 
> held my remote right up to the small hole by the power input but nothing works...



It won't work unless the angle and distance are correct. Try moving the remote about an inch away, and shoot at it from above, below, left, right, etc. until you get it.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardU* /forum/post/21485555
> 
> 
> It won't work unless the angle and distance are correct. Try moving the remote about an inch away, and shoot at it from above, below, left, right, etc. until you get it.



Nope!


I've even tried standing on my head, and it still does not work....


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21485967
> 
> 
> Nope!
> 
> 
> I've even tried standing on my head, and it still does not work....



I'm using iLearn version 2.3 and an iTach WF2IR with latest firmware.


Here's how I do it:


1. Start iLearn 2.3

2. Select iTach Learner, enter the iTach IP address and hit "Connect"

3. Check that the iTach firmware version shows up to the left of the button, which changes label to "Disconnect"

4. Leave Capture Options default but change Save Format to HEX

5. Press a key on the original remote, holding it close to the iTach

6. After the captured code shows up in iLearn, hit Trim to remove any excess characters

7. Cut and paste the entire HEX code from iLearn into the corresponding iRule device, using the HEX codeset. The code should go into the data field of the properties.

8. Test the code from iRule and make sure it works

9. If all is well, learn the rest of the remote buttons, entering the label of the button in the "Button Name" in iLearn between each learn.

10. Once all of the buttons are learned, copy & paste one by one into iRule.


If you are having trouble getting iLearn to learn anything, despite the iTach being shown as connected, try removing one of the side panels on the iTach and "shoot" from the side. The hole is really small and it can be very tricky to find the right angle, much easier with the side panel removed.


On a different note but as a good trouble shooting tip, I have found that my Panasonic Plasma, hooked up to the #3 port on the iTach, only responds if the port is configured as "blaster", even though I'm not using a blaster but one of the regular emitters. I presume the blaster setting provides a stronger signal.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21491177
> 
> 
> I'm using iLearn version 2.3 and an iTach WF2IR with latest firmware.
> 
> 
> Here's how I do it:
> 
> 
> 1. Start iLearn 2.3
> 
> 2. Select iTach Learner, enter the iTach IP address and hit "Connect"
> 
> 3. Check that the iTach firmware version shows up to the left of the button, which changes label to "Disconnect"
> 
> .




Thanks mickelin for explaining how to use this, unfortunately I have a gremlin in the system. No 3 is as far as I can go, ilearn will not connect to the IP2IR for some reason?


I have been in touch with Global Catche support, they are trying to resolve the issue.


I can tell you it does this on another PC in my household, also a wireless laptop. I have altered the firewall settings hoping this would resolve things...


I am going to try this on a friends system next.


----------



## magicj1

Quick one. How do you label blank buttons, also, when you want to add an image, what type of images can I use, and is there somewhere I can get these from?


----------



## mashenden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mashenden* /forum/post/21406861
> 
> 
> I would like to control my A/V equipment using an app and an iTach WiFi-2-IR unit, but rather than using an Apple device (iPod/iPad/iPhone) as the user interface (aka the "remote"), I want to control things using my wireless (802.11) laptop PC.
> 
> 
> Is that an option with iRule? In other words, does iRule Design support designing a custom button layout with macros that can be used on a PC?



Thanks to input from mdavej and XARiUS, I found what I was looking for in terms of the technical details needed to control a Panasonic DMP-BDT110/210/310 unit *using IP over a 802.11 network*. Then I successfully controlled my device *using a laptop* or iPxx device thanks to Fulltopuk as well as TouchControl after some tweaks on HTTP POST made by its developer.


The technical details on the command format (again thanks to mdavej and XARiUS) can be found in the following post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post21491715 


My TouchControl device layout has been designed and is available at that site, if needed: http://www.touch-ir.com/ . I have no affiliation to TouchControl other than I am a very impressed user (more on that in this post http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post21491535 ).


Also I am not posting this here to bash iRule, but instead to encourage the development of a side app that can be used on a laptop PC as well as give direction to people searching for this as a firm requirement. If this is or becomes available in iRule I would like to know.

*NOTE:* Please note that STOP does not work on my DMP-BDT110 and I am looking for a command for the Display button. Also, if anyone knows of any Status commands for the Panny DMP-BDTx10s, that would be nice to know as well.


----------



## t_heinrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mashenden* /forum/post/21491833
> 
> 
> but instead to encourage the development of a side app that can be used on a laptop PC as well as give direction to people searching for this as a firm requirement. If this is or becomes available in iRule I would like to know.



Unfortunatly only for PC not for Mac.










Thomas


----------



## DVB

I am having a problem getting iRule to connect to a mythtv frontend through the frontend control socket: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Frontend_control_socket .


I have added mythtv as a gateway in iRule and set up the commands for mythtv in iRule builder, but no luck.


I can easily enough control the mythtv frontend from another computer with e.g. netcat: 'echo -e "jump livetv" | nc 10.0.1.22 6546' or by telnet.


I already control my Rotel receiver through RS232 with iRule and that works well - so I just don't understand why I can't get mythtv to play nice.


Any pointers are much appreciated.


*Solved*:


Solved this problem by adding \\x0d\\x0a to the end of the mythtv commands.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21491668
> 
> 
> Quick one. How do you label blank buttons, also, when you want to add an image, what type of images can I use, and is there somewhere I can get these from?



There are plenty of graphics already available in iRule, just go to images and browse the library. If you want to use your own images you can easily upload them to iRule.

Re labels, there are two ways: create your own buttons in Photoshop using the blank template, or place the blank button on the background page in iRule and then place a label object on top of it in the foreground page. Then drop the commands on the label instead of the button.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21491548
> 
> 
> Thanks mickelin for explaining how to use this, unfortunately I have a gremlin in the system. No 3 is as far as I can go, ilearn will not connect to the IP2IR for some reason?
> 
> 
> I have been in touch with Global Catche support, they are trying to resolve the issue.
> 
> 
> I can tell you it does this on another PC in my household, also a wireless laptop. I have altered the firewall settings hoping this would resolve things...
> 
> 
> I am going to try this on a friends system next.



Strange. Can you enter the iTach configuration page through a browser? Can you ping it? Does iHelp find it? Are you sure you got the right IP address for it? Have you tried resetting it to factory defults with a paperclip?


----------



## impmonkey

For those interested. I fixed the resolution/layout problem on my Kindle running cm7.

What I did was create a new android device in irule builder with the standard 1024X600 resolution. On the kindle I then ran thru this process to build the Build.Prop file. http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1436486 

I then uninstalled the irule app and reinstalled it out of the market.

Bam full screen. I did have to alter the layout of the panels a bit as the bar on the bottom of cm7 overlaps the control a tiny bit.


Now I keep having disconnect issue with the mce controller program. It will work and then not work. I have to restart the program to get it back. I would rather use the HP IR receiver but I have had no luck learning the codes thru the IRLearner. It gives me codes but they don't seem to work when shot out the Global Cache. Does anyone have a Device File for MCE IR Control?


----------



## lloydus

Does anyone know if roku can be setup as a gateway I.e. be controlled over ip?


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21492705
> 
> 
> Strange. Can you enter the iTach configuration page through a browser? Can you ping it? Does iHelp find it? Are you sure you got the right IP address for it? Have you tried resetting it to factory defults with a paperclip?



Yep, tried all this, but it still will not connect.


I know I am using the correct IP adderss as I can enter through the browser.



PING 192.168.0.17 (192.168.0.17): 56 data bytes

64 bytes from 192.168.0.17: seq=0 ttl=100 time=1.634 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.17: seq=1 ttl=100 time=1.601 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.17: seq=2 ttl=100 time=1.684 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.17: seq=3 ttl=100 time=1.657 ms


--- 192.168.0.17 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss

round-trip min/avg/max = 1.601/1.644/1.684 ms


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21492684
> 
> 
> There are plenty of graphics already available in iRule, just go to images and browse the library. If you want to use your own images you can easily upload them to iRule.
> 
> Re labels, there are two ways: create your own buttons in Photoshop using the blank template, or place the blank button on the background page in iRule and then place a label object on top of it in the foreground page. Then drop the commands on the label instead of the button.



For say my Iscan Duo. I would like to label a blank key 'night/day'. So I would use photoshop for this.


Is photoshop a free program?


----------



## impmonkey

Photoshop is far from free as it is a top quality professional program. You can however get a free 30 day trial. More then enough time to whip up that graphic.


----------



## mashenden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t_heinrich* /forum/post/21492345
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly only for PC not for Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas



This comment confuses me. As it pertains to devices that can be used to control devices (the "remote"), it is my understanding that iRule does not have a way to use a Laptop/PC as the remote, only a iPxx (iPod, iPad, iPhone) device. Not sure about a Mac.


Am I misinformed?


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mashenden* /forum/post/21495531
> 
> 
> This comment confuses me. As it pertains to devices that can be used to control devices (the "remote"), it is my understanding that iRule does not have a way to use a Laptop/PC as the remote, only a iPxx (iPod, iPad, iPhone) device. Not sure about a Mac.
> 
> 
> Am I misinformed?



Yes, that is indeed confusing and misleading. The iRule builder, where you design your control app, runs in a browser and thus on PC or Mac or whatever.


The actual app used to control your devices comes in an IOS version and an Android version and can thus run on corresponding mobile devices.


iRule is not intended to, nor has it any support for, using a PC or a Mac as a remote control.


----------



## heffneil

Anyone here using 1021 and notice that when you power it off you can't control it via IP anymore? I don't know if this is normal but for me it is a bigger problem because I don't want to leave it On when I am not using it. Anyone notice this or do I have a configuration problem?


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21495139
> 
> 
> For say my Iscan Duo. I would like to label a blank key 'night/day'. So I would use photoshop for this.
> 
> 
> Is photoshop a free program?



GIMP is a free alternative


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21496551
> 
> 
> Anyone here using 1021 and notice that when you power it off you can't control it via IP anymore? I don't know if this is normal but for me it is a bigger problem because I don't want to leave it On when I am not using it. Anyone notice this or do I have a configuration problem?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Neil



I have a similar problem with my Onkyo TX-NR809. If I leave all zones off overnight, for example, I often can't turn it back on in the morning.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey* /forum/post/21495194
> 
> 
> Photoshop is far from free as it is a top quality professional program. You can however get a free 30 day trial. More then enough time to whip up that graphic.




Can you link to this please. When I Google Photoshop there seems to be a few to choose from.


----------



## johnsills1

magicj1------


I'm not sure that your question was answered fully..... The suggested image format for buttons should be .png


Just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## johnsills1

From time to time, I need to use my HTPC for other things that require a keyboard. I'm trying to create an on-screen keyboard for my iRule Xoom tablet.


Basically, I've got most of the keys mapped using the MCEController.commands file supplied by iRule for letters ,numbers, tab, delete and such. The problem I'm running into is creating other line items in the MCEController.commands file for characters such as \\, shift, alt, . (period), , (comma), to name a few.


Can someone help me out with this issue.


I need the command line.


I will also need to know what the data block should say when creating the device code for which ever special character I'm trying to creat.


For example, if I want to create a command line for \\.....




When I right click on the Network Codes for MCEController and click Add Device Code, I have to type in the name and data for that code.


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem with my Onkyo TX-NR809. If I leave all zones off overnight, for example, I often can't turn it back on in the morning.



Don't know if it will help, but have you tried changing the settings in your router, the uPnP settings?

I had similar problem with my Onkyo AVP,I lowered the advertisement period to 5, or shorter, and raised the advertisement time to live, to 35.

Also, I gave my AVP and TV static ip addresses.

Kindly


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if roku can be setup as a gateway I.e. be controlled over ip?



Yes, ROKU can be IP Controlled.


Port is 8080


Device is ROKU IP. Find it in devices. I don't remember if it is under iRule or Users.


----------



## johnsills1

Does someone have access to the Network Codes to control the Denon AVR-1912 Receiver. I prefer not to use IR through a Global Cache at this time.


The only devices that I currently have that are not controllable through my network are my TV and PS3.


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21496551
> 
> 
> Anyone here using 1021 and notice that when you power it off you can't control it via IP anymore? I don't know if this is normal but for me it is a bigger problem because I don't want to leave it On when I am not using it. Anyone notice this or do I have a configuration problem?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Neil



To answer my own question:


Q7. With my AV multi-channel amplifier I can't turn on the power from the application. Why is this?

A7. Turn the AV multi-channel amplifier's "Network Standby" function on.

For details, refer to your AV multi-channel amplifier's operating instructions.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21496865
> 
> 
> magicj1------
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that your question was answered fully..... The suggested image format for buttons should be .png
> 
> 
> Just wanted to throw that out there.




I must have missed a post....


But It's easy if you know how, never heard of .png, nor do I know how to do this, thanks. Just another day lost in my life trying to work out something that I would have thought made sense to be shown, or am I the only one who struggles with things like this?


I don't think I am, if you look in the panel browser there are not that many who have personalised their own keys, and don't say they felt no need to...


I just wanted to throw that out there!!


----------



## t_heinrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21495886
> 
> 
> Yes, that is indeed confusing and misleading. The iRule builder, where you design your control app, runs in a browser and thus on PC or Mac or whatever.
> 
> 
> The actual app used to control your devices comes in an IOS version and an Android version and can thus run on corresponding mobile devices.
> 
> 
> iRule is not intended to, nor has it any support for, using a PC or a Mac as a remote control.



Hi guys,


sorry if my statement wasn't clear enough.

My quote pointed to this statement:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post21491833 


I'm a happy user of iRule and the builder is OS independent.


Sometimes I want to control my stuff with my Mac, that was my statement pointed to TouchControl










Cheers Thomas


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21496851
> 
> 
> Can you link to this please. When I Google Photoshop there seems to be a few to choose from.


 http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/in...duct=photoshop


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey* /forum/post/21500451
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/in...duct=photoshop



Thank you


----------



## johnsills1

Not to be rude, but go on youtube and watch some tutorials for photoshop or gimp for that matter. It isn't rocket science


----------



## johnsills1

Is it possible to run 2 different instances of MCE Controller in iRule


I have 2 separate computers that I want to control from the same iRule Tablet.


Simply put, I have 2 separate computers, one is my wife's and the other is mine. She has a different taste in music, so I like to let her keep her music on a different computer altogether. Both computers are able to play music through my Denon receiver using Airplay. What I'm using iRule for is a remote too execute the iTunes.exe file. That way I can open the program if it isn't already running. The problem is, I have attempted to control 2 computers with iRule to no avail.


What I've done so far:


Imported one instance of MCE Controller to my iRule Builder and imported a second instance of MCE Controller and renamed it to try and fool iRule. It wouldn't allow me to see the MCE Controller V2 in the network gateway creation window unless I changed the name of the second instance. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## impmonkey

Looking for some advice with eventghost. I have it up and running on the PC and have testing it by sending udp commands from another pc so I know it is working. The trouble I have is sending the commands from Irule.

In Irule builder I added the only event ghost device I could find. Its a User Device called MCE Master. All the commands look to match. (the eventghost device referenced in the how to doesn't seem to exist anymore)

I mapped a few buttons with commands to test with in the builder. I then synced the device and added a http gateway with the following:

1pv4 address: 10.10.25.255 (10.10.25.0/24 is my ip range)

port 33333

I then added the MCE master Device.


No dice event ghost reports no events in the logs.

Do i need to change the http Method?

An ideas?


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey* /forum/post/21503284
> 
> 
> Looking for some advice with eventghost. I have it up and running on the PC and have testing it by sending udp commands from another pc so I know it is working. The trouble I have is sending the commands from Irule.
> 
> In Irule builder I added the only event ghost device I could find. Its a User Device called MCE Master. All the commands look to match. (the eventghost device referenced in the how to doesn't seem to exist anymore)
> 
> I mapped a few buttons with commands to test with in the builder. I then synced the device and added a http gateway with the following:
> 
> 1pv4 address: 10.10.25.255 (10.10.25.0/24 is my ip range)
> 
> port 33333
> 
> I then added the MCE master Device.
> 
> 
> No dice event ghost reports no events in the logs.
> 
> Do i need to change the http Method?
> 
> An ideas?



Are you sure that it shouldn't be a NETWORK GATEWAY instead of HTTP Gateway


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21503188
> 
> 
> Is it possible to run 2 different instances of MCE Controller in iRule
> 
> 
> I have 2 separate computers that I want to control from the same iRule Tablet.
> 
> 
> Simply put, I have 2 separate computers, one is my wife's and the other is mine. She has a different taste in music, so I like to let her keep her music on a different computer altogether. Both computers are able to play music through my Denon receiver using Airplay. What I'm using iRule for is a remote too execute the iTunes.exe file. That way I can open the program if it isn't already running. The problem is, I have attempted to control 2 computers with iRule to no avail.
> 
> 
> What I've done so far:
> 
> 
> Imported one instance of MCE Controller to my iRule Builder and imported a second instance of MCE Controller and renamed it to try and fool iRule. It wouldn't allow me to see the MCE Controller V2 in the network gateway creation window unless I changed the name of the second instance. I hope that makes sense.



You are on the right track and seems like it is setup correctly.


So to clarify:


In the iRule builder you have imported the MCE controller device twice and named them MCE Controller and MCE Controller V2.


On each of your two computers you have installed and running MCE Controller.


On your iPad you have synced to the builder and under the gateways you have added two *SEPERATE* new gateways under "Network Gateways."


One of the Gateways should have MCE Controller assigned to it with say the IP address of your computer and port 5150.


The other Gateway should have MCE controller V2 assigned to it with the IP address of your wife's computer and port 5150.


Then I would assume you have two different buttons on one of your panels one each with your start itunes from each of the devices.


I wonder if maybe you accidentally have assigned both devices to only one gateway to only one computer? Do you have it working on one computer?


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21503547
> 
> 
> Are you sure that it shouldn't be a NETWORK GATEWAY instead of HTTP Gateway



Yes, make sure it is network gateway! Also check the config of the Broadcaster plugin in Eventghost. Event prefix should be iRule and listening address should be IP of the EG machine. also make sure the checkbox in the lower left corner of EG is NOT checked, a common mistake...


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21503727
> 
> 
> You are on the right track and seems like it is setup correctly.
> 
> 
> So to clarify:
> 
> 
> In the iRule builder you have imported the MCE controller device twice and named them MCE Controller and MCE Controller V2.
> 
> 
> On each of your two computers you have installed and running MCE Controller.
> 
> 
> On your iPad you have synced to the builder and under the gateways you have added two *SEPERATE* new gateways under "Network Gateways."
> 
> 
> One of the Gateways should have MCE Controller assigned to it with say the IP address of your computer and port 5150.
> 
> 
> The other Gateway should have MCE controller V2 assigned to it with the IP address of your wife's computer and port 5150.
> 
> 
> Then I would assume you have two different buttons on one of your panels one each with your start itunes from each of the devices.
> 
> 
> I wonder if maybe you accidentally have assigned both devices to only one gateway to only one computer? Do you have it working on one computer?



I was able to get it to work.... I imported the controller twice after I deleted the original 2.


I noticed that if I tried to import the controller a second time after closing the browse devices window, it would show up red and as incompatible. Kind of strange.


Anyway, now I can open iTunes on each machine basically simultaneously. I just can not close them at all with the command line that I have written.


I'm using Ctrl-w as the command. That is a shortcut for closing iTunes in Windows.




vk="87" is defined in the commands file already as the letter W


I can see on the status window for each PC that the command is being given, it's just not working.


I did have the command work before I incorporated the second controller. I tried it out on one machine before assigning an ip address to the second gateway.


At this point, I have broken down and resorted to the Alt/F4 option for closing the program. The only draw back is the possibility of bringing up the option to shutdown the computer if iTunes is not the active window. No biggie, I'll just use the start iTunes button before with a delay and subsequent Alt/F4 command.


----------



## johnsills1

I'm loving iRule so far.....


I'm wondering if I can start a program on my Android tablet from iRule?


Basically, I'm using a program called iTunes Remote but I'm starting iTunes on my computer with the iRule app in conjuction with MCE Controller. It would be awesome if iRule would start itunes for me and immediately run the iTunes Remote without having to physically click on the iTunes Remote link on the home page of my tablet. I hope that made sense


----------



## coffeeguy57

^

I know its possible in android to launch and App within an app. This would be something the Devs would need to do.


Im not an itunes user so im not sure but what about keyboard shortcuts, you can of course map MCE controller to any keys you want.


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21434126
> 
> 
> Each panel has its own entrance that you define. I just did a 5 room install with 5 activities per room and all works and everyone is happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



You know that is really cool. I didn't know you can assign an entrance to a panel. While I love iRule and it lacks just a few features I feel like it really needs a deeper set of tutorials with interesting things. I might have missed it on their site but because of the layout I was confused. Regardless very cool and very useful!


I am up to 5 rooms now as well in my home!


----------



## heffneil

I am using the "Lutron Shades Sivoia QSeries All Shades All Zones" to control my lutron blackout shades for my theater. I just programmed it and noticed that there are commands for presets and All Raise, All Lower, and All Close but not "All Open" Anyone know the IR command for this offhand? I am admittedly being lazy and didn't want to have to learn the all open. Seems strange it isn't included?


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21504538
> 
> 
> I'm loving iRule so far.....
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I can start a program on my Android tablet from iRule?
> 
> 
> Basically, I'm using a program called iTunes Remote but I'm starting iTunes on my computer with the iRule app in conjuction with MCE Controller. It would be awesome if iRule would start itunes for me and immediately run the iTunes Remote without having to physically click on the iTunes Remote link on the home page of my tablet. I hope that made sense



I don't know Android, but on the iPad, the Remote app can be launched from a browser using the "remote://http://" url. This can be done from an url object in iRule on a page linked to a button. In effect doing exactly what you ask. Maybe a similar solution is possible in Android?


EDIT: Did some quick googling and it seems to be possible to launch an Android app frothe browser in a similar fashion, by using intent filters in something called the manifest, which I assume is some kind of app config/definition file used by the Android operating system. Check this link:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4...in-address-bar 


If you can get this to work for the Remote app, then you can use the iRule solution outlined above.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey* /forum/post/21503284
> 
> 
> Looking for some advice with eventghost. I have it up and running on the PC and have testing it by sending udp commands from another pc so I know it is working. The trouble I have is sending the commands from Irule.
> 
> In Irule builder I added the only event ghost device I could find. Its a User Device called MCE Master. All the commands look to match. (the eventghost device referenced in the how to doesn't seem to exist anymore)
> 
> I mapped a few buttons with commands to test with in the builder. I then synced the device and added a http gateway with the following:
> 
> 1pv4 address: 10.10.25.255 (10.10.25.0/24 is my ip range)
> 
> port 33333
> 
> I then added the MCE master Device.
> 
> 
> No dice event ghost reports no events in the logs.
> 
> Do i need to change the http Method?
> 
> An ideas?



Adding to my answer above, there's a good free app called UDP Tool that is useful when troubleshooting. It lets you sniff the udp messages sent by iRule.


----------



## impmonkey

Thanks for all the Help!

Unfortunately no luck.

I re-setup the gateway as a network gateway with the following:

Name: eventghost

IP address: 10.10.25.255

port 33333


Using wireshark I see 0 traffic from irule on that port. When I hit a button the arrows in the top left flash red in iRule.

I know eventghost is fine as I am able to broadcast a command from another pc and catch it in wireshark and see eventghost respond.

Maybe this is an android issue. Anyone ever get it working on android before?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey* /forum/post/21507371
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the Help!
> 
> Unfortunately no luck.
> 
> I re-setup the gateway as a network gateway with the following:
> 
> Name: eventghost
> 
> IP address: 10.10.25.255
> 
> port 33333
> 
> 
> Using wireshark I see 0 traffic from irule on that port. When I hit a button the arrows in the top left flash red in iRule.
> 
> I know eventghost is fine as I am able to broadcast a command from another pc and catch it in wireshark and see eventghost respond.
> 
> Maybe this is an android issue. Anyone ever get it working on android before?



There is no UDP support in Android version of the app just yet.



Alex


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey* /forum/post/21507371
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the Help!
> 
> Unfortunately no luck.
> 
> I re-setup the gateway as a network gateway with the following:
> 
> Name: eventghost
> 
> IP address: 10.10.25.255
> 
> port 33333
> 
> 
> Using wireshark I see 0 traffic from irule on that port. When I hit a button the arrows in the top left flash red in iRule.
> 
> I know eventghost is fine as I am able to broadcast a command from another pc and catch it in wireshark and see eventghost respond.
> 
> Maybe this is an android issue. Anyone ever get it working on android before?



Have you connected the device to the gateway in the app config? Just making sure it's not as simple as that...


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21506302
> 
> 
> I don't know Android, but on the iPad, the Remote app can be launched from a browser using the "remote://http://" url. This can be done from an url object in iRule on a page linked to a button. In effect doing exactly what you ask. Maybe a similar solution is possible in Android?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Did some quick googling and it seems to be possible to launch an Android app frothe browser in a similar fashion, by using intent filters in something called the manifest, which I assume is some kind of app config/definition file used by the Android operating system. Check this link:
> 
> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4...in-address-bar
> 
> 
> If you can get this to work for the Remote app, then you can use the iRule solution outlined above.



Thanks for the attempt to help me out, but I believe that stuff is a bit over my head. I'm not a programmer, so I don't really follow where I would even attempt to place that code. I'm using a Xoom tablet, and want to create a button in iRule that will link to an application on the Xoom.


I have to do this because Android will not control itunes without using Remote for iTunes app.


Another problem that I am having is that iRule loses connection to Gateways when I switch apps on the Xoom. I have to restart the iRule application almost everytime. Any ideas.


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21507455
> 
> 
> There is no UDP support in Android version of the app just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Crap. There goes three hours of my life. ha


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Crap. There goes three hours of my life. ha



Yeah, udp didn't make it in the 1.0 and the minor update that followed. IRule is hoping next release will have it.



Alex


----------



## parish99

This has probabbly been answered by now, but searching hasnt revealed the answer for me.


Can a Radio Ra2 main repeater be controlled through ip or only rs232 because of the lack of a login password setup in irule. I have the rs232 working but I was hoping to be able to control it just like the lutron app can through the network.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21507942
> 
> 
> Thanks for the attempt to help me out, but I believe that stuff is a bit over my head. I'm not a programmer, so I don't really follow where I would even attempt to place that code. I'm using a Xoom tablet, and want to create a button in iRule that will link to an application on the Xoom.



Yeah, it seems a bit daunting. Pity, since it was very easy to do on the iPad. i now have a button in iRule that starts the Remote app.


----------



## arkasi55

I'm wondering how others are using entrances and links.

Specifically, i'm using entrances for each of my devices so that when I click a source link, the amp source and tv input is automatically changed.


What's bugging me a little though, is sometimes i want to switch to the amp or tv and make an adjustment while i'm watching a blu-ray. But, oh, the entrance is executed and the amp source changes.


I thought that using the Panels page might get around it, but it seems not.


Is this how most people handle input switching or is there a better way - say being able to have a button execute a command as well as link to another panel?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arkasi55* /forum/post/21510074
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how others are using entrances and links.
> 
> Specifically, i'm using entrances for each of my devices so that when I click a source link, the amp source and tv input is automatically changed.
> 
> 
> What's bugging me a little though, is sometimes i want to switch to the amp or tv and make an adjustment while i'm watching a blu-ray. But, oh, the entrance is executed and the amp source changes.
> 
> 
> I thought that using the Panels page might get around it, but it seems not.
> 
> 
> Is this how most people handle input switching or is there a better way - say being able to have a button execute a command as well as link to another panel?



No. I think most people are not using entrances except in very specific circumstances. It's best to use links to get from page to page and use macros for your activities.


----------



## arkasi55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21510237
> 
> 
> No. I think most people are not using entrances except in very specific circumstances. It's best to use links to get from page to page and use macros for your activities.



So in my case, I have my source buttons set as links.

They link to the panel of the device, and I use entrances to set the tv and receiver inputs.


Am I correct that a button can be either a link or a button, but not both?

How would you have a macro on a link?


----------



## impmonkey

A link can still hold macros. Just drag the device commands to the link just like a button.

I started with entrances but ended up removing them because of the exact problem you have. I ended up redoing all my link with the correct macros needed when jumping from one page to another. Ie: when starting from my main page i will turn on the tv. But when jumping from my tv panel to my xbmc panel i leave out the tv command cause it would already be on.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arkasi55* /forum/post/21510074
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how others are using entrances and links.
> 
> Specifically, i'm using entrances for each of my devices so that when I click a source link, the amp source and tv input is automatically changed.
> 
> 
> What's bugging me a little though, is sometimes i want to switch to the amp or tv and make an adjustment while i'm watching a blu-ray. But, oh, the entrance is executed and the amp source changes.
> 
> 
> I thought that using the Panels page might get around it, but it seems not.
> 
> 
> Is this how most people handle input switching or is there a better way - say being able to have a button execute a command as well as link to another panel?



It sounds like you have a device oriented setup, with TV buttons on one panel/page, amp buttons on another? I think the more usable approach is an activity oriented setup, where the source buttons (if you are using the iRule default template) are used to switch between, say "Watch TV", "Watch Movie", "Listen to Music" etc. The advantage of then using entrances, is that you don't have to duplicate the "setup macro" for each activity on every link that can take you to each activity panel/page.


To be more specific, I have one panel called "Watch Movie". On every other panel, there is a button/link that takes me to the movie panel's main page. The entrance to the movie main page contains a macro that sets the TV input, the amp input, makes sure the blueray player is on (using a discrete on command) and dims the lights to the movie preset level.


The main page for "Watch Movie" has all the frequently used buttons for that activity from all the involved devices: blueray transport buttons, amp volume buttons etc. A second page that is reached by "swiping left", contains less frequently used buttons, like picture settings, tone controls etc. After adjusting say the bass level, I return to the main Watch Movie page by "swiping right". This does not trigger the entrance! But even if it did, it wouldn't matter, because nothing would change.


The same settings page (more or less) is copied to all the other activity panels, like the "Watch TV" panel etc.


On each settings page, I also have a link to a separate hidden panel that contains one page for each of the original remotes. Those are very seldom used, but are there just in case. After making an adjustment, I return to the settings page for the particular activity I was in with the Back button and swipe right to get back to the activity page. Again, the entrance is not triggered.


With this solution I get the benefits of using entrances without having the problem you describe, while still being able to adjust every setting on every device. The entrances are only triggered when I actually switch activity, which is just what I want.


A further benefit is that I can make every adjustment and navigate everywhere without ever having to go to the iRule Panels list, which I prefer to keep pin code protected, to avoid the family wandering into the gateway config or making any other unwanted changes to the iRule config.


Hope this makes sense, it is kind of hard to describe verbally.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21511791
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have a device oriented setup, with TV buttons on one panel/page, amp buttons on another? I think the more usable approach is an activity oriented setup, where the source buttons (if you are using the iRule default template) are used to switch between, say "Watch TV", "Watch Movie", "Listen to Music" etc. The advantage of then using entrances, is that you don't have to duplicate the "setup macro" for each activity on every link that can take you to each activity panel/page.
> 
> 
> To be more specific, I have one panel called "Watch Movie". On every other panel, there is a button/link that takes me to the movie panel's main page. The entrance to the movie main page contains a macro that sets the TV input, the amp input, makes sure the blueray player is on (using a discrete on command) and dims the lights to the movie preset level.
> 
> 
> The main page for "Watch Movie" has all the frequently used buttons for that activity from all the involved devices: blueray transport buttons, amp volume buttons etc. A second page that is reached by "swiping left", contains less frequently used buttons, like picture settings, tone controls etc. After adjusting say the bass level, I return to the main Watch Movie page by "swiping right". This does not trigger the entrance! But even if it did, it wouldn't matter, because nothing would change.
> 
> 
> The same settings page (more or less) is copied to all the other activity panels, like the "Watch TV" panel etc.
> 
> 
> On each settings page, I also have a link to a separate hidden panel that contains one page for each of the original remotes. Those are very seldom used, but are there just in case. After making an adjustment, I return to the settings page for the particular activity I was in with the Back button and swipe right to get back to the activity page. Again, the entrance is not triggered.
> 
> 
> With this solution I get the benefits of using entrances without having the problem you describe, while still being able to adjust every setting on every device. The entrances are only triggered when I actually switch activity, which is just what I want.
> 
> 
> A further benefit is that I can make every adjustment and navigate everywhere without ever having to go to the iRule Panels list, which I prefer to keep pin code protected, to avoid the family wandering into the gateway config or making any other unwanted changes to the iRule config.
> 
> 
> Hope this makes sense, it is kind of hard to describe verbally.



You seem to have a complete version of what I've been working on for months







I'm sure others are too and would like to see how yours turned out, post some screenshots!


----------



## arkasi55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21511791
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have a device oriented setup, with TV buttons on one panel/page, amp buttons on another? I think the more usable approach is an activity oriented setup, where the source buttons (if you are using the iRule default template) are used to switch between, say "Watch TV", "Watch Movie", "Listen to Music" etc. The advantage of then using entrances, is that you don't have to duplicate the "setup macro" for each activity on every link that can take you to each activity panel/page.
> 
> 
> To be more specific, I have one panel called "Watch Movie". On every other panel, there is a button/link that takes me to the movie panel's main page. The entrance to the movie main page contains a macro that sets the TV input, the amp input, makes sure the blueray player is on (using a discrete on command) and dims the lights to the movie preset level.
> 
> 
> The main page for "Watch Movie" has all the frequently used buttons for that activity from all the involved devices: blueray transport buttons, amp volume buttons etc. A second page that is reached by "swiping left", contains less frequently used buttons, like picture settings, tone controls etc. After adjusting say the bass level, I return to the main Watch Movie page by "swiping right". This does not trigger the entrance! But even if it did, it wouldn't matter, because nothing would change.
> 
> 
> The same settings page (more or less) is copied to all the other activity panels, like the "Watch TV" panel etc.
> 
> 
> On each settings page, I also have a link to a separate hidden panel that contains one page for each of the original remotes. Those are very seldom used, but are there just in case. After making an adjustment, I return to the settings page for the particular activity I was in with the Back button and swipe right to get back to the activity page. Again, the entrance is not triggered.
> 
> 
> With this solution I get the benefits of using entrances without having the problem you describe, while still being able to adjust every setting on every device. The entrances are only triggered when I actually switch activity, which is just what I want.
> 
> 
> A further benefit is that I can make every adjustment and navigate everywhere without ever having to go to the iRule Panels list, which I prefer to keep pin code protected, to avoid the family wandering into the gateway config or making any other unwanted changes to the iRule config.
> 
> 
> Hope this makes sense, it is kind of hard to describe verbally.



Thanks for your suggestion. It is setup in an activity based layout, although not quite like yours - I have Foxtel (TV), Blu Ray (movie), Tuner (radio) for instance. But what I was really after was being able to use macro's with links - I didn't know that could be done, and no idea why i didn't just try it, lol.


Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## johnsills1

Here is what I have in question.....








Bacially, what I'm doing is running MCE Controller and attempting to control itunes. I am able to start itunes with this command.......




Once I start the program, I can hit play using this command......




The problem is, I am unable to change the screen layout. I want to use the first set of commands above to manipulate the screen orientation once my music is playing. For instance, I would like to change the layout to Cover Flow and then go full screen.


All the commands work except the first 5 that I presented in this post.


Any suggestions


----------



## moreilly

Just wondering if someone can fill me in on setting up a 2412n insteon controller for both sending the commands and for feedback?


----------



## magicj1

How do you set TV program channels?


If I am using channel Icon's, say I want to set one icon to jump to channel 50 when pressed, how do I do this?


----------



## magicj1

Another thing I am finding a little awkward, when using the navigation arrows, left, right, up and down wrapped around an enter button, it seems very difficult to get the enter button to sit central to these, the round enter key/buttons are two boxes high, and three boxes wide in the builder. Why is this when the button is round, surely it makes sense to be 2/2 or 3/3?


Or am I doing something wrong...................


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you set TV program channels?
> 
> 
> If I am using channel Icon's, say I want to set one icon to jump to channel 50 when pressed, how do I do this?



You'd set the button/icon to be a macro....place each number command in the order you want on top of the button. So, put the 5 and then the 0 right on top of the icon you're using. You may need a split second delay after the 5 so it goes smoothly. Maybe an enter command as the last entry. When pressing the icon, it will send the digits in the order you've placed them.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another thing I am finding a little awkward, when using the navigation arrows, left, right, up and down wrapped around an enter button, it seems very difficult to get the enter button to sit central to these, the round enter key/buttons are two boxes high, and three boxes wide in the builder. Why is this when the button is round, surely it makes sense to be 2/2 or 3/3?
> 
> 
> Or am I doing something wrong...................



What are you using for the buttons? Is it a series of buttons placed in a circle array or a background image with clear buttons over the top?


----------



## coffeeguy57




> Quote:
> Here is what I have in question.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacially, what I'm doing is running MCE Controller and attempting to control itunes. I am able to start itunes with this command.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I start the program, I can hit play using this command......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, I am unable to change the screen layout. I want to use the first set of commands above to manipulate the screen orientation once my music is playing. For instance, I would like to change the layout to Cover Flow and then go full screen.
> 
> 
> All the commands work except the first 5 that I presented in this post.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions



Check the MCE control log to make sure it is referencing the right key push. Im assuming you made sure the keyboard shortcuts work on your regular keyboard.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffeeguy57* /forum/post/21519321
> 
> 
> Check the MCE control log to make sure it is referencing the right key push. Im assuming you made sure the keyboard shortcuts work on your regular keyboard.



Yes, I did check that... I opened the log for MCE Controller and it is actually sending the right signal to the computer, it's just not working with iTunes.


Yes the shortcuts work on the regular keyboard.


----------



## Geordie

Can you create a vertically scrolling page in iRule? I really want to have pages where the most used buttons are immediately available when the page opens but lesser used ones can still be just a short scroll down the same page.


----------



## impmonkey

Thought this might help some of you out.

Here is how I created a button that launches Netflix inside of Media Center.

First you need to create a shortcut with the following link and name it netflix:

C:\\Windows\\ehome\\ehshell.exe /url:windowsmediacenterapp:{e6f46126-f8a9-4a97-9159-b70b07890112}\\{982ea9d3-915c-4713-a3c8-99a4688b7c59}?EntryPointParameters=


Once created store it somewhere safe. I put mine right on the C: drive.

Click the link to test. Be sure to click the option to "don't ask again" inside the prompt.

You might get a proxy server error when it first opens. This is a side effect of the shortcut I think.

I then created this line in the MCEcontrol file in the MCE Controller config



In Irule builder I added a command in the MCE controller device with the data:

netflix\\x0D


I applied that to a button and bam netflix. Now I did also add two enter commands .5 seconds apart to bypass the playback and proxy warnings that pop up but it really isn't noticeable.


I love Irule.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/21518706
> 
> 
> What are you using for the buttons? Is it a series of buttons placed in a circle array or a background image with clear buttons over the top?



Thanks for explaining Macros.


I am using a series of semi circle arrow keys for L,R,UP & Down with a round Enter key in the center.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geordie* /forum/post/21520363
> 
> 
> Can you create a vertically scrolling page in iRule? I really want to have pages where the most used buttons are immediately available when the page opens but lesser used ones can still be just a short scroll down the same page.



No, but you can scroll/swipe horizontally by placing the less frequently used buttons on a second page within the same panel.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21520430
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining Macros.
> 
> 
> I am using a series of semi circle arrow keys for L,R,UP & Down with a round Enter key in the center.



This will be a very difficult challenge. Getting 4 arcs perfectly aligned around a circular button is nearly impossible. It's best to create 1 single graphic in an image editor and then create clear buttons to go over the graphic


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21520799
> 
> 
> This will be a very difficult challenge. Getting 4 arcs perfectly aligned around a circular button is nearly impossible. It's best to create 1 single graphic in an image editor and then create clear buttons to go over the graphic



given that he'd never heard of photoshop before, i'm guessing he's using the irule provided "d-pad" buttons, and probably won't be creating any fully custom graphics anytime soon.


but in spite of that, magic, it's still a very feasible thing to get what you want (although granted, it won't be as pretty as what mborner suggested). there are two things that are key: 1. getting your grid right and 2. resizing the buttons within irule.


first, play around with different combinations for the number of rows and columns on the page until you get something that gives you relatively square cells, and as many as possible without leaving odd blank areas on the screen. for my ipod layout i use 18 rows x 16 columns. for my phone (800 x 480) i use 39 rows x 32 columns.


second, and more important, is realizing that you can specify widths and heights which are different from the "defaults", for each button individually. this is done in the buttons properties, bottom left pane of the builder. so if you don't like that something is 3 wide and 2 high, make it 3 wide and 3 high.


with a little tinkering to those two things, you can end up with what you want. see the attached image for a quick example i threw together (ignore the wonkyness of the rest of the buttons. i quickly shoved them out of the way to make room for the d-pad). granted the center button could be bigger, and the spacing could be tighter, but you get the point.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21521473
> 
> 
> given that he'd never heard of photoshop before, i'm guessing he's using the irule provided "d-pad" buttons, and probably won't be creating any fully custom graphics anytime soon.
> 
> 
> but in spite of that, magic, it's still a very feasible thing to get what you want (although granted, it won't be as pretty as what mborner suggested). there are two things that are key: 1. getting your grid right and 2. resizing the buttons within irule.
> 
> 
> first, play around with different combinations for the number of rows and columns on the page until you get something that gives you relatively square cells, and as many as possible without leaving odd blank areas on the screen. for my ipod layout i use 18 rows x 16 columns. for my phone (800 x 480) i use 39 rows x 32 columns.
> 
> 
> second, and more important, is realizing that you can specify widths and heights which are different from the "defaults", for each button individually. this is done in the buttons properties, bottom left pane of the builder. so if you don't like that something is 3 wide and 2 high, make it 3 wide and 3 high.
> 
> 
> with a little tinkering to those two things, you can end up with what you want. see the attached image for a quick example i threw together (ignore the wonkyness of the rest of the buttons. i quickly shoved them out of the way to make room for the d-pad). granted the center button could be bigger, and the spacing could be tighter, but you get the point.



Yes, it takes a lot of tinkering to get it right. For example, it took me almost 2 hours to get this far and it's still not perfect. It's good enough, though.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21521698
> 
> 
> Yes, it takes a lot of tinkering to get it right. For example, it took me almost 2 hours to get this far and it's still not perfect. It's good enough, though.



very nice. definitely close enough. mind sharing the details (device resolution, grid size, button sizes, etc)?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21521873
> 
> 
> very nice. definitely close enough. mind sharing the details (device resolution, grid size, button sizes, etc)?



I don't mind at all.

The grid (retina) is 40 X 40

up/down arrows are 14 X 7

Left/right arrows are 8 X 12

center button is 10 X 18


----------



## RVWinkle

I'm setting up iRule for my first time and aside from the slow response to commands I think it's pretty great. Right now I'm trying to configure it for my HTPC with Media Browser. There's an application called Media Browser RC which allows you see your video library in a web browser. Has anybody managed to make Media Browser RC work as an embedded web page within iRule? I can get the page to load but then it just kind of hangs. The page comes up in the android browser on the same tablet just fine so it seems like something with iRule prevents it from working.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Having a networking issue. Had to replace a linksys router that flaked with a new one, went with Netgear, for no other reason than the price and features were decent and I could get it today, rather than being offline for 5 days waiting for shipping from newegg.


I can't get consistent connection to my 2 itach devices and my gc-100.


iHelp can find them. When clicking each in the ihelp window it brings up the device in a browser window.


iRule does not connect to them.


In the Netgear gui it does not list the Global Cache stuff in the attached devices list. I added the IP and MAC address of each device to the routers LAN DHCP reservations page, but that didn't change anything. It recognizes all the other wired and wireless devices in my home, 3 DTV boxes, Dune player, 3 computers, 3 IP cameras, 2 Ipods, 2 Android phones and a Kindle Fire.


I get some commands coming through every now and then, I get a good green gateway light on occassion, but it is failing more ofthen than not. When trying to open the Global Cache GUI for each device by typing in the IP in my browser, about half the time it fails to bring it up. When clicking on it in ihelp to bring it up that way it either takes an long time or pops up instantly. Really flaky.


I'm sure it has to do with the router, but not sure how to trouble shoot further.


Any ideas?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21522391
> 
> 
> Having a networking issue. Had to replace a linksys router that flaked with a new one, went with Netgear, for no other reason than the price and features were decent and I could get it today, rather than being offline for 5 days waiting for shipping from newegg.
> 
> 
> I can't get consistent connection to my 2 itach devices and my gc-100.
> 
> 
> iHelp can find them. When clicking each in the ihelp window it brings up the device in a browser window.
> 
> 
> iRule does not connect to them.
> 
> 
> In the Netgear gui it does not list the Global Cache stuff in the attached devices list. I added the IP and MAC address of each device to the routers LAN DHCP reservations page, but that didn't change anything. It recognizes all the other wired and wireless devices in my home, 3 DTV boxes, Dune player, 3 computers, 3 IP cameras, 2 Ipods, 2 Android phones and a Kindle Fire.
> 
> 
> I get some commands coming through every now and then, I get a good green gateway light on occassion, but it is failing more ofthen than not. When trying to open the Global Cache GUI for each device by typing in the IP in my browser, about half the time it fails to bring it up. When clicking on it in ihelp to bring it up that way it either takes an long time or pops up instantly. Really flaky.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it has to do with the router, but not sure how to trouble shoot further.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Make sure that any wireless devices you have setup with a static ip address falls outside the DHCP scope of your router. It's a good idea to make all devices in your control system static. Basically, just make sure that the settings are the same on your new router as they were on your old one.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21522569
> 
> 
> Make sure that any wireless devices you have setup with a static ip address falls outside the DHCP scope of your router. It's a good idea to make all devices in your control system static. Basically, just make sure that the settings are the same on your new router as they were on your old one.



Yeah, every device in my home is static with the exception of my work laptop since it has to go multiple places.


My DHCP reservations are set for 192.168.1.150 to .175, all of my static devices including the global cache and all wireless devices fall in the range of .100 to .120.


Just did a little tinkering, entered irule and bam, everything pops up connected, sent my macro command to turn everything on and it worked, turned it all back off and that went fine too.


Closed irule, went back in and then it failed to connect.


Really inconsistent, and obviously unacceptable performance. I have to assume it is the router. Any other thoughts? Should I just take it back and try a different brand?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21522629
> 
> 
> Yeah, every device in my home is static with the exception of my work laptop since it has to go multiple places.
> 
> 
> My DHCP reservations are set for 192.168.1.150 to .175, all of my static devices including the global cache and all wireless devices fall in the range of .100 to .120.
> 
> 
> Just did a little tinkering, entered irule and bam, everything pops up connected, sent my macro command to turn everything on and it worked, turned it all back off and that went fine too.
> 
> 
> Closed irule, went back in and then it failed to connect.
> 
> 
> Really inconsistent, and obviously unacceptable performance. I have to assume it is the router. Any other thoughts? Should I just take it back and try a different brand?



How's your signal strength? Any way of boosting it from the router? It sounds like it's acting pretty erratic. It sounds like your particular device keeps trying to renew its ip address. Are you absolutely certain it's static?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21522865
> 
> 
> How's your signal strength? Any way of boosting it from the router? It sounds like it's acting pretty erratic. It sounds like your particular device keeps trying to renew its ip address. Are you absolutely certain it's static?



Signal strength is good. Yes, entirely sure that all devices are static. Nothing changed in my system from when it was working to when it wasn't besides the replacing of the router (did that because it was losing internet connection frequently but internal routing was working fine).


All other devices in my network show up in the device list in the router gui.


I contacted global cache support and they suggested adding an ARP entry, first on my computer and then if that resolved my issues connecting to the global cache configuration pages, adding the same to the router somehow. I wasn't able to get it added on my pc based on the process outline here:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...8WS.10%29.aspx 


I think this evening I'll just return the router and go with a different brand.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21521473
> 
> 
> 
> second, and more important, is realizing that you can specify widths and heights which are different from the "defaults", for each button individually. this is done in the buttons properties, bottom left pane of the builder. so if you don't like that something is 3 wide and 2 high, make it 3 wide and 3 high.




That's great to know, thank you













I have just picked up an IP2RS, however I am struggling to get this to work. Using the status drawer, When I tap the bottom of the Ipod screen it say's 'No Gateways found'


What does this mean? I have used ihelp and can see the RS232 IP2RS, I can also see this in my routers attached devices?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21523157
> 
> 
> That's great to know, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just picked up an IP2RS, however I am struggling to get this to work. Using the status drawer, When I tap the bottom of the Ipod screen it say's 'No Gateways found'
> 
> 
> What does this mean? I have used ihelp and can see the RS232 IP2RS, I can also see this in my routers attached devices?



sounds like maybe you haven't configured the gateway within the irule app. see this tutorial .


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21523484
> 
> 
> sounds like maybe you haven't configured the gateway within the irule app. see this tutorial .



No, it's not that. I have it dialed in on my Ipad and Ipod with the same results. I am already using an IP2IR to control my TV,PJ,PVR,DUO & PCH.


I have been told by iRule it's probably a fault with my RS232 cable.


I have got the RS232 to work. There seems to have been a conflict when I have them both connected to my Ethernet switch, as when I disconnected the IP2IR the RS232 started working, this I can work round, at least it works


----------



## magicj1

Can the IR command's be adjusted?


I have found that with my amp the IR command jumps places. i.e the volume, instead of changing in 1dB's steps, this will jump 2-3 dB's at a time.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21525863
> 
> 
> Can the IR command's be adjusted? I have found that with my amp the IR command jumps places. i.e the volume, instead of changing in 1dB's steps, this will jump 2-3 dB's at a time.



Yes, the default is to repeat IR codes 3 times but you can change this. In Builder select the device, then you can either change the repetition for individual codes (select a code and go to properties), or the repetition for all codes (select "Database Codes" and go to properties). In your case it looks like a repetition of 1 is needed.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21523150
> 
> 
> Signal strength is good. Yes, entirely sure that all devices are static. Nothing changed in my system from when it was working to when it wasn't besides the replacing of the router (did that because it was losing internet connection frequently but internal routing was working fine).
> 
> 
> All other devices in my network show up in the device list in the router gui.
> 
> 
> I contacted global cache support and they suggested adding an ARP entry, first on my computer and then if that resolved my issues connecting to the global cache configuration pages, adding the same to the router somehow. I wasn't able to get it added on my pc based on the process outline here:
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...8WS.10%29.aspx
> 
> 
> I think this evening I'll just return the router and go with a different brand.



It was the router. Exchanged the Netgear for a similar D-Link that was $10 cheaper and away we went. Connection speed is faster than the original Linksys that I replaced and so far is very consistent in connection unlike the Netgear.


Thanks for the help all, it was a hardware issue all along.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/21526038
> 
> 
> Yes, the default is to repeat IR codes 3 times but you can change this. In Builder select the device, then you can either change the repetition for individual codes (select a code and go to properties), or the repetition for all codes (select "Database Codes" and go to properties). In your case it looks like a repetition of 1 is needed.



That's sorted it, thanks Kriktsemaj99


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21526235
> 
> 
> It was the router. Exchanged the Netgear for a similar D-Link that was $10 cheaper and away we went. Connection speed is faster than the original Linksys that I replaced and so far is very consistent in connection unlike the Netgear.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help all, it was a hardware issue all along.



Glad you got is sorted.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21506302
> 
> 
> I don't know Android, but on the iPad, the Remote app can be launched from a browser using the "remote://http://" url. This can be done from an url object in iRule on a page linked to a button. ....



mickelin;


I did this on my iPad and it works fine. However, now when I go back into iRule the link immediately kicks me straight into Remote again. How can I prevent this from happening (other than killing the iRule session)?

TIA!

____

Axel


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21527708
> 
> 
> mickelin;
> 
> 
> I did this on my iPad and it works fine. However, now when I go back into iRule the link immediately kicks me straight into Remote again. How can I prevent this from happening (other than killing the iRule session)?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Create a link button on the page (p1) you want to start Remote from. Link the button to a separate page (p2) that is only used to start Remote. On this page (p2) you have the url remote://http://.


Press the link button on p1 and iRule goes to p2 and starts Remote. When you go back to iRule from IOS, you will get to p2. Press the iRule Back button to get back to p1.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21526235
> 
> 
> It was the router. Exchanged the Netgear for a similar D-Link that was $10 cheaper and away we went. Connection speed is faster than the original Linksys that I replaced and so far is very consistent in connection unlike the Netgear.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help all, it was a hardware issue all along.



I am experiencing similar problems. My Ipod is fine, this stays connected to my IP2IR & IP2RS, it's my ipad, this keeps loosing connection with the IP2RS, I end up having to disconnect the Ethernet cable from the IP2IR until my ipad makes connection with the IP2RS, I then connect the IP2IR back up. The trouble is it doesn't last, shortly after I loose 'Ipad' IP2RS connection again.










8 192.168.0.11 globalcache-000C1EE01391

5 192.168.0.8 globalcache-000C1EE013AA


What router did you use in the end? I am using a Netgear DGN1000:

http://www.netgear.co.uk/home/produc...g/DGN1000.aspx


----------



## Ayla

I'm using my MRX 700 with a Mac Mini HTPC with Plex installed.


At the moment I'm using only front speakers and subwoofer (2.1 setup).


I have run ARC and told it I have a 2.1 setup.


Now, should I set the HTPC to output 5.1 in Plex's settings and then the MRX 700 will know how to handle the 5.1 audio and send it correctly to my fronts and sub only?


Or should I set audio output setting in Plex to 2.1, so it handles converting the audio output, before it reaches the MRX?


Thanks,


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ayla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using my MRX 700 with a Mac Mini HTPC with Plex installed.
> 
> 
> At the moment I'm using only front speakers and subwoofer (2.1 setup).
> 
> 
> I have run ARC and told it I have a 2.1 setup.
> 
> 
> Now, should I set the HTPC to output 5.1 in Plex's settings and then the MRX 700 will know how to handle the 5.1 audio and send it correctly to my fronts and sub only?
> 
> 
> Or should I set audio output setting in Plex to 2.1, so it handles converting the audio output, before it reaches the MRX?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Where's iRule in the mix?


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RVWinkle* /forum/post/21473703
> 
> 
> The commands are listed in the manual. When you search for Sharp and IP in the iRule builder, the command set that came up seemed to correspond. I only tested the on/off functionality with iRule. The only useful commands may be the on and off buttons because it's not a toggle like with IR.
> 
> 
> I'm fairly new to this home automation stuff so I may be missing something. Is it useful to use IP Control only for turning the TV on and off? I have an iTach coming in the mail because most of my equipment doesn't support IP Control.



I have the same model Sharp tv from Futureshop. I have it wired connected to my router. The on/off commands don't seem to work (am using the Sharp Quattron tv IP and RS232 control codes from the builder) but the other codes do. Have you (or anyone else) got them to work? I've looked for a setting on the Sharp itself but without luck.


Brian


----------



## magicj1

Is its possible to have an Ipad and Ipod controlling your equipment at the same time?


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21530986
> 
> 
> Is its possible to have an Ipad and Ipod controlling your equipment at the same time?



In general, yes. However, it depends if the device can accept multiple simultaneous connections.

____

Axel


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21531037
> 
> 
> In general, yes. However, it depends if the device can accept multiple simultaneous connections.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel




All sorted Axel, thanks. I do have an IP2RS. Just found that setting


----------



## Ayla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellarman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Where's iRule in the mix?



Sorry, my post was meant for the Anthem MRX thread... oops


----------



## bill2008

Im using MCE and WOL works great when Im in my house (private network).


How can I set WOL to start my PC whem Im in my office??


tks


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21530986
> 
> 
> Is its possible to have an Ipad and Ipod controlling your equipment at the same time?



It depends on your equipment....


For instance, I have a Denon AVR 1912 and it will only allow one network device to control it at a time.


If you are using IR to control your equipment, then it would depend upon whether your IR emitting equipment will allow more than one device to have connection to it or not.


I hope that makes sense.


----------



## lloydus

Can you issue a command to quit/exit a program running on your pc? I would to issue a commany to exit/quity MCE Controller or if there's a restart command that would be great as well.


I use irule to control my win7 media center pc which i use to watch tv. I issue commands to a MCE Controller gateway and device. The only consistent problem I have is that whenever my ipad drops its wifi connection irule will not reconnect to MCE Controller. I have to get, use my mouse to exit MCE Controller and the use the mouse again to start MCE controller.


Unfortunately I am not sure if my ipad's wifi connection drops because of my ipad or my router which would be another way to tackle this problem and stop it happening in the first place.


Thx in advance.


----------



## eiger

I'm running the trial version of Irule which claims I can build a fully functional interface.


However, when trying to follow the tutorial, I don't see any images in the image library like I see in the video.


Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiger* /forum/post/21533624
> 
> 
> I'm running the trial version of Irule which claims I can build a fully functional interface.
> 
> 
> However, when trying to follow the tutorial, I don't see any images in the image library like I see in the video.
> 
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?



You have to use the Action Drop down menu and select browse libraries. Once you find one you like, simply import it.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21533533
> 
> 
> Can you issue a command to quit/exit a program running on your pc? I would to issue a commany to exit/quity MCE Controller or if there's a restart command that would be great as well.
> 
> 
> I use irule to control my win7 media center pc which i use to watch tv. I issue commands to a MCE Controller gateway and device. The only consistent problem I have is that whenever my ipad drops its wifi connection irule will not reconnect to MCE Controller. I have to get, use my mouse to exit MCE Controller and the use the mouse again to start MCE controller.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I am not sure if my ipad's wifi connection drops because of my ipad or my router which would be another way to tackle this problem and stop it happening in the first place.
> 
> 
> Thx in advance.



I use Alt/F4 command to close the programs that I'm running. First, you have to open the Kindel folder and browse to the MCEControl.commands file and change the extension to .txt so you can modify the file.


C:\\program files (x86)\\kindel systems\\mce controller\\mcecontrol.commands


Once you have changed the extension to .txt, open the text file and add this line within the text




Just so you understand what that does...... vk stands for Virtual Key..... if you look, you will find the F4 key with vk="115" already in the text string. Simply what you are doing with this line is assigning the command "close" to execute Alt/F4..... Notice that Alt="true" Do not capitalize the word true or it may not work (that's been my experience)


Now save the file and rename the file back to the original mcecontrol.commands


Now go and create your button and add the command Close to the button and voila......


Be careful though, Alt/F4 will also bring up the option to shut down the computer, so be sure to have the program that you want to close as the ACTIVE window in Windows...... I also created a button for Alt/Tab so I can make sure I'm closing the right program. Alt/Tab should already be listed in the mcecontrol.commands file.


I hope that helps


----------



## johnsills1

I'm trying to create the Network Gateway for my television, but I'm not sure what port to use. I browsed the forum and found where someone had used 10002, but it will not work for me..... I've gone into my router and port forwarded port 10002 to my TV's ip address to no avail.


If anyone has had success controlling their Sharp TV, please help me out, Thanks


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you issue a command to quit/exit a program running on your pc? I would to issue a commany to exit/quity MCE Controller or if there's a restart command that would be great as well.
> 
> 
> I use irule to control my win7 media center pc which i use to watch tv. I issue commands to a MCE Controller gateway and device. The only consistent problem I have is that whenever my ipad drops its wifi connection irule will not reconnect to MCE Controller. I have to get, use my mouse to exit MCE Controller and the use the mouse again to start MCE controller.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I am not sure if my ipad's wifi connection drops because of my ipad or my router which would be another way to tackle this problem and stop it happening in the first place.
> 
> 
> Thx in advance.



Quiting a program is a common command in MCE Controller. It sends the equivalent of alt-F4 to whatever window has focus, so it can be used to quit most PC programs.


EDIT: I guess I created a quit command so long ago that I forgot that I'd added the command. Just create a command that mimics alt-f4, as suggest above.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I use Alt/F4 command to close the programs that I'm running. First, you have to open the Kindel folder and browse to the MCEControl.commands file and change the extension to .txt so you can modify the file.
> 
> 
> C:\\program files (x86)\\kindel systems\\mce controller\\mcecontrol.commands
> 
> 
> Once you have changed the extension to .txt, open the text file and add this line within the text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you understand what that does...... vk stands for Virtual Key..... if you look, you will find the F4 key with vk="115" already in the text string. Simply what you are doing with this line is assigning the command "close" to execute Alt/F4..... Notice that Alt="true" Do not capitalize the word true or it may not work (that's been my experience)
> 
> 
> Now save the file and rename the file back to the original mcecontrol.commands
> 
> 
> Now go and create your button and add the command Close to the button and voila......
> 
> 
> Be careful though, Alt/F4 will also bring up the option to shut down the computer, so be sure to have the program that you want to close as the ACTIVE window in Windows...... I also created a button for Alt/Tab so I can make sure I'm closing the right program. Alt/Tab should already be listed in the mcecontrol.commands file.
> 
> 
> I hope that helps



You need not change it to a txt file to open it. Just start notepad in administrator mode, and open the file. If you don't see it in the open dialog box, click on the drop-down so you can se all files instead of just text files.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21533866
> 
> 
> You need not change it to a txt file to open it. Just start notepad in administrator mode, and open the file. If you don't see it in the open dialog box, click on the drop-down so you can se all files instead of just text files.



Thanks for the tip Steve, much appreciated.


----------



## RVWinkle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/21530293
> 
> 
> I have the same model Sharp tv from Futureshop. I have it wired connected to my router. The on/off commands don't seem to work (am using the Sharp Quattron tv IP and RS232 control codes from the builder) but the other codes do. Have you (or anyone else) got them to work? I've looked for a setting on the Sharp itself but without luck.
> 
> 
> Brian



I was able to get it to work once I figured out the formatting. I now have all of the IP control commands working working on my lc60le632u. It also turns out that even though they don't list it it the manual, all of the standard sharp IP control commands work. See this helpful post for the full command set: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...51981&page=192 


It's possible that you're using the wrong command because the table is somewhat confusing. RSPW2 is listed as a "power on command" but it's actually a command to disable certain power saving features so it can receive the 'real' power on command while the set is off. POWR0 is off and POWR1 is on.


----------



## RVWinkle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21533779
> 
> 
> I'm trying to create the Network Gateway for my television, but I'm not sure what port to use. I browsed the forum and found where someone had used 10002, but it will not work for me..... I've gone into my router and port forwarded port 10002 to my TV's ip address to no avail.
> 
> 
> If anyone has had success controlling their Sharp TV, please help me out, Thanks



You wouldn't need to setup port forwarding unless your controller was on a separate network. Can you describe your setup? The specific port number shouldn't matter much as long as it's the same as what's listed in the TV's setup screen.


----------



## magicj1

When I alter the numbers of rows and columns from say 8/8 to 23/30 it's an awful lot harder to position the buttons.


Am I doing something wrong 'again'?


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RVWinkle* /forum/post/21537096
> 
> 
> You wouldn't need to setup port forwarding unless your controller was on a separate network. Can you describe your setup? The specific port number shouldn't matter much as long as it's the same as what's listed in the TV's setup screen.



I have an LC60LE810UN with no indication in the setup as to what port I need to use. I am using an E3000 router. My ip for the TV is of the 192.168.1.xxx fashion.


The more research I do tends to make me think that ip commands will not work with my TV


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21537114
> 
> 
> When I alter the numbers of rows and columns from say 8/8 to 23/30 it's an awful lot harder to position the buttons.
> 
> 
> Am I doing something wrong 'again'?



Manually change the placement of the buttons with the row and column values as you did with the button width and height.


That's the only way to move buttons when in very close proximity.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21537538
> 
> 
> I have an LC60LE810UN with no indication in the setup as to what port I need to use. I am using an E3000 router. My ip for the TV is of the 192.168.1.xxx fashion.
> 
> 
> The more research I do tends to make me think that ip commands will not work with my TV



You need to go into Gateways and 'click' on 'Edit' then setup the Sharp as a Network gateway. Under 'Network' choose the device you are using to control the Sharp TV (mine is called 'Sharp Quattron TV IP and RS232 Control'). Under 'Gateway Configuration' and 'Name' put in 'Sharp Quattron TV', then for IPv4 Address put '192.168.1.xxx' where the 'xxx' is the location of the tv on your network (use the remote control 'menu' button on the original Sharp TV remote to drill down to network settings to see where the tv is on your network). Then under 'Port' put in '10002'. Leave the 'Wake-on-Lan entry the same ('off').


This should get you connected.


Brian


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RVWinkle* /forum/post/21537024
> 
> 
> I was able to get it to work once I figured out the formatting. I now have all of the IP control commands working working on my lc60le632u. It also turns out that even though they don't list it it the manual, all of the standard sharp IP control commands work. See this helpful post for the full command set: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...51981&page=192
> 
> 
> It's possible that you're using the wrong command because the table is somewhat confusing. RSPW2 is listed as a "power on command" but it's actually a command to disable certain power saving features so it can receive the 'real' power on command while the set is off. POWR0 is off and POWR1 is on.



I tried assigning the RSPW2 and POWR1 to the 'On' button and it isn't consistently turning it on(sometimes is works and sometimes not). Can you post what you have as your settings in the Sharp TV settings? Any other suggestions.


Brian


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Quiting a program is a common command in MCE Controller. It sends the equivalent of alt-F4 to whatever window has focus, so it can be used to quit most PC programs.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I guess I created a quit command so long ago that I forgot that I'd added the command. Just create a command that mimics alt-f4, as suggest above.



Thank you and John sills for the posts. Unfortunately alt-tabbing to the mce controller program is not so wife friendly. Is there no way to send a command to close mce controller by specifying "close mce controller"?


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21537561
> 
> 
> Manually change the placement of the buttons with the row and column values as you did with the button width and height.
> 
> 
> That's the only way to move buttons when in very close proximity.



OK, thanks johnsills.


I guess this is a personal choice, but I was wandering If you are using several panels, do you set them with all the same amount of rows and columns?


so to keep the


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21539561
> 
> 
> OK, thanks johnsills.
> 
> 
> I guess this is a personal choice, but I was wandering If you are using several panels, do you set them with all the same amount of rows and columns?
> 
> 
> so to keep the



I suggest that you import some of the existing panels from the iRulebuilder web design tool and look at the size of those panels. I use a Xoom tablet and a Droid X phone, so my Panels are a different size altogether from that of an iPad or iPod phone..... To answer your question, I use the same size panel for each of my different pages


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21539362
> 
> 
> Thank you and John sills for the posts. Unfortunately alt-tabbing to the mce controller program is not so wife friendly. Is there no way to send a command to close mce controller by specifying "close mce controller"?



Not quite sure I follow you..... You want to close the program that controls the computer.......MCE Controller? I know that Alt/Tab can sometimes be daunting to those wives we all love, but it is something that will ensure you aren't arbitrarily shutting down the computer. I took a look at the MCEcontrol.commands file and didn't see anything other than "close" which sends the Alt/F4 command. I believe I told you how to create the same command in a previous post, sorry about that. I hadn't looked close enough to see that it already existed. Give the wife a computer lesson on Alt/Tab and call it a day


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RVWinkle* /forum/post/21537024
> 
> 
> I was able to get it to work once I figured out the formatting. I now have all of the IP control commands working working on my lc60le632u. It also turns out that even though they don't list it it the manual, all of the standard sharp IP control commands work. See this helpful post for the full command set: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...51981&page=192
> 
> 
> It's possible that you're using the wrong command because the table is somewhat confusing. RSPW2 is listed as a "power on command" but it's actually a command to disable certain power saving features so it can receive the 'real' power on command while the set is off. POWR0 is off and POWR1 is on.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/21539357
> 
> 
> I tried assigning the RSPW2 and POWR1 to the 'On' button and it isn't consistently turning it on(sometimes is works and sometimes not). Can you post what you have as your settings in the Sharp TV settings? Any other suggestions.
> 
> 
> Brian



I got this from Elite custy support and it worked for me. I created 3 temp buttons: RSPW2, POWR0 and POWR1. Then do the following:


1) Make sure the display is powered on.

2) Send command RSPW2 _ _ _

3) Wait 5 seconds

4) Send command POWR1 _ _ _


For testing, power off the television first using POWR0 _ _ _


*The underscore represents space


Going forward just use the POWR0 _ _ _ and POWR1 _ _ _ commands to power off and on.


Good luck,

Jim


----------



## impmonkey

Not sure if the Irule Dev reads this or not but I really need UDP in android. This is killing me. No where was it stated that Irule on android didn't support UDP....

Please update!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Irule Dev reads this or not but I really need UDP in android. This is killing me. No where was it stated that Irule on android didn't support UDP....
> 
> Please update!



I believe it has been mentioned here before (couple of weeks ago) that udp didn't make it for the initial release of the android client. And is supposed to be implemented in the next version.



Alex


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21544008
> 
> 
> I believe it has been mentioned here before (couple of weeks ago) that udp didn't make it for the initial release of the android client. And is supposed to be implemented in the next version.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I hope that many of the ipad capabilities make it into the next android release......


It kind of sucks that we have to always be last to get the cool stuff


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21540167
> 
> 
> I got this from Elite custy support and it worked for me. I created 3 temp buttons: RSPW2, POWR0 and POWR1. Then do the following:
> 
> 
> 1) Make sure the display is powered on.
> 
> 2) Send command RSPW2 _ _ _
> 
> 3) Wait 5 seconds
> 
> 4) Send command POWR1 _ _ _
> 
> 
> For testing, power off the television first using POWR0 _ _ _
> 
> 
> *The underscore represents space
> 
> 
> Going forward just use the POWR0 _ _ _ and POWR1 _ _ _ commands to power off and on.
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Jim



Thanks Jim, got it working










Brian


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric* /forum/post/21544449
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim, got it working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian



Awesome, glad it worked for you too.









Jim


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite sure I follow you..... You want to close the program that controls the computer.......MCE Controller? I know that Alt/Tab can sometimes be daunting to those wives we all love, but it is something that will ensure you aren't arbitrarily shutting down the computer. I took a look at the MCEcontrol.commands file and didn't see anything other than "close" which sends the Alt/F4 command. I believe I told you how to create the same command in a previous post, sorry about that. I hadn't looked close enough to see that it already existed. Give the wife a computer lesson on Alt/Tab and call it a day



Oops. I guess that's a stupid thing to do close the program you control it with. I was not thinking straight.


----------



## thepainter

I would like to have a Favorites Page, how would I go about chosing a Digital cable channel e.g 18.2 and I'm having a really hard time locating buttons on my GUI is there an easy way to do this or is it basically trial and error setting up the grid.


Thanks,


Paul


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21512084
> 
> 
> You seem to have a complete version of what I've been working on for months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure others are too and would like to see how yours turned out, post some screenshots!



I wouldn't say it's complete, it is always evolving. But it is getting to be quite comprehensive. Here are a few selected screenshots illustrating some of the concepts I have discussed above.


To begin with, I wanted a config that covers the whole house, that is easy to use for the family while still allowing for complete control. Having had Prontos before, I wanted something less hierarchical, more flat structure.


I have used the iRule template as the starting point, where all major activities in each room, as well as the key buttons like volume, are accessible on every page, no navigating up and down in a tree structure.


The home panel is just a room selector (1)


Each room has one panel per activity, typically with 2-3 pages each. The first page has the frequently used commands, swiping left takes me to the less frequently used. Here are samples from the Mediaportal activity (2,3)


While in the Mediaportal activity panel, I can browse the content on my media server within iRule (4,5)


Continued in next post


----------



## mickelin

Hitting the Apple button brings up the Remote app on the iPad (6), pressing the iPad home button and going back into iRule, gets me to (7)


The camera button shows my webcams, just two at the moment, more to be added (8)


All lights, shades and blackout curtains are automatically managed, based on activity and daylight conditions. (Here in Sweden it gets dark at 3pm in December, but in July, you need blackout curtains even at 11pm to get decent darkness for the projector), but of course I have a manual override page (9)


In the home theatre, all devices are actually controlled by EventGhost, iRule just sends udp request on what to do. The advantage of this is that I can use state variables in EG to keep track of what's going on, and only issue commands that are necessary. This is particularly helpful with a flat structure where the user can jump back and forth between activities/panels/pages in any order. On one page, I can monitor the current state of the EG variables through an embedded url, showing an EG webserver page (10). The other rooms have iTachs for IR control.


As you can see, there is also a message field on top of every page where EventGhost displays user messages on what's going on. In effect a feedback field where I can display whatever I want. This in iRule basic, not pro.


Continued in next post


----------



## mickelin

Hitting the tools button brings me the device panel, where I have one page for each physical device, with all the buttons from the original remote. Great for those very seldom used adjustments. No effort spent on layout, just a bunch of buttons on each page. The buttons are actually on the background, with labels in the foreground containing the commands. (11)


A confirmation page makes sure the system isn't shutdown by mistake (12).


The other rooms have the same basic structure and layout, but different backgrounds and button looks, to make it easy to know which room you are in. They are all Inception themed for now. Also, the activities and physical devices are somewhat different in each room.


Each room has a total of 15-20 pages, each with links to every other panel, 80-100 links per room. So you can see why I use entrances to do the activity setup macros, rather than doing it in the links. That would be a nightmare to setup and maintain, especially if I were to replace a piece of equipment!


I use push/release buttons only for the volume buttons in the theatre. This is because EventGhost controls the Receiver, so I can't use repeat on hold to increase/decrease volume while holding in the button. Instead, I send a udp.volumeup on push and a udp.volumestop on release. In Eventghost, there is a volume up macro that repeats until the volume stop message is received. There is a slight lag, but barely noticable.


I also have a simplified iPhone version of the setup with only the bare essentials for daily quick use (13, 14, 15)


Hope this provided some inspiration and ideas!


----------



## mickelin

As a side note, the other day I was on a flight to Copenhagen that had Onboard WiFi. I tried controlling my house from 33000 feet and it worked beautifully! Pretty cool.


----------



## johnsills1

I wanted to ask you if you have any problems reaquiring connection to your equipment after you bring your iPad out of sleep mode (closing). I have trouble with my Xoom tablet dropping connection all the time. I may have to break down and purchase an iPad.


----------



## mickelin

No, no such problems.


----------



## mickelin

Forgot to mention that keeping state "server side" also helps when you have several control devices. We have three iPads and four iPhones in the family and with this solution I don't have to worry about keeping them in sync.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21548090
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention that keeping state "server side" also helps when you have several control devices. We have three iPads and four iPhones in the family and with this solution I don't have to worry about keeping them in sync.



what do you mean by keeping state "server side"? It may be something that I do not have available to my Android setup.


----------



## johnsills1

Can someone help me understand the Get, Post, and Put in the HTTP Gateway section?


----------



## johnsills1

Wanted to post here that I've shared an image library that I created. If you like it, let me know and if you need different buttons for certain items of interest, PM me and I'll try to help you out.


The name of the library is saved as the title of this post states.....


John's Industrial Buttons


Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## IGO2XS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21549541
> 
> 
> Wanted to post here that I've shared an image library that I created. If you like it, let me know and if you need different buttons for certain items of interest, PM me and I'll try to help you out.
> 
> 
> The name of the library is saved as the title of this post states.....
> 
> 
> John's Industrial Buttons
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!!!!!!



Nice Buttons John!! I love the industrial look and what a cool design you have.







Keep them coming! You might make a note of your design over in the iRule Remote Picture thread. I just downloaded your buttons.


----------



## johnsills1

Thanks..... I'll go post in the other thread


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21548249
> 
> 
> what do you mean by keeping state "server side"? It may be something that I do not have available to my Android setup.



I'm refering to the fact that all logic, rules, variables, device commands etc are handled by EventGhost on the server, where I have access to a full featured scripting language (Python), with iRule being just a front end user interface. This makes it possible to do stuff that could never be done in iRule. Overly complex and sophisticated for the average living room perhaps, but really powerful in a home automation scenario. You'd have to wait for the udp support though...


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepainter* /forum/post/21545665
> 
> 
> I would like to have a Favorites Page, how would I go about chosing a Digital cable channel e.g 18.2 and I'm having a really hard time locating buttons on my GUI is there an easy way to do this or is it basically trial and error setting up the grid.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Paul



Paul, start by creating your panel with as many grid lines as is allowed for your device. Next, drag your buttons over to your panel but don't worry about exact placement. Change the row and column number manually in the left hand pane to place buttons precisely.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21549937
> 
> 
> I'm refering to the fact that all logic, rules, variables, device commands etc are handled by EventGhost on the server, where I have access to a full featured scripting language (Python), with iRule being just a front end user interface. This makes it possible to do stuff that could never be done in iRule. Overly complex and sophisticated for the average living room perhaps, but really powerful in a home automation scenario. You'd have to wait for the udp support though...



Could you do me a favor and aid me in finding clear and concise instructions for using Eventghost. I use MCE Controller, so that's where the difference lies between our systems. I hear that MCE Controller is alot easier to set up, so that's why I went with it. I would love to use something mroe comprehensive.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21550518
> 
> 
> Paul, start by creating your panel with as many grid lines as is allowed for your device. Next, drag your buttons over to your panel but don't worry about exact placement. Change the row and column number manually in the left hand pane to place buttons precisely.



I find it easier to adjust the row and column values that give you the most evenly spaced grids, meaning, make each section of the grid as close to a square as possible


----------



## denrusso

I'm in the process of purchasing my home theater setup. I'm now focusing my attention on a remote. Looking at either the Harmony 900 or an iRule setup. Looks like iRule will cost a bit more but provide far more flexibility. The Harmony looks simple to use, but only has 3 IR blasters? Well, this is my setup:


TV is a pany 65" VT30 and the avr is a Denon 2112ci - both of which have a RS232c connection.


I was thinking about a global cache gc-100-12 to connect to both the tv and avr through serial. Xbox, oppo blu-ray, apple tv, and cable box would then be controlled via IR. I know very little about serial connections - can every aspect of the device (tv and/or avr) be controlled through this interface? Is one interface better than the other (IR vs. RS232c)?


Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.



Thanks,

dr


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21553229
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of purchasing my home theater setup. I'm now focusing my attention on a remote. Looking at either the Harmony 900 or an iRule setup. Looks like iRule will cost a bit more but provide far more flexibility. The Harmony looks simple to use, but only has 3 IR blasters? Well, this is my setup:
> 
> 
> TV is a pany 65" VT30 and the avr is a Denon 2112ci - both of which have a RS232c connection.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about a global cache gc-100-12 to connect to both the tv and avr through serial. Xbox, oppo blu-ray, apple tv, and cable box would then be controlled via IR. I know very little about serial connections - can every aspect of the device (tv and/or avr) be controlled through this interface? Is one interface better than the other (IR vs. RS232c)?
> 
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> dr



Serial connection should be equal in all aspects to IR as far as commands in most cases. Advantages are that it also allows 2-way feedback from the device, which combined with an iRule pro license enables you to display that feedback on your ipod/ipad. With a reciever it can be especially nice, giving you volume level display, input display, surround mode, etc.


I have a GC-100-12 in my system and it works very nicely. One caveat is that only 1 ipod/ipad can connect to it at any given time. If you have 2 idevices and say the GC-100 is set to control 2 TVs, only 1 person can control either TV at once, and would have to close the iRule app before the other ipod could connect and control.


For that reason many users use the itach devices, especially with multi-room systems and centrally located components with many ipods/ipads/android controllers and users.


I use my GC-100 in the theater and have itachs for control of the rest of my home.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Ok, coming here for some general ipod touch/router support. Internet hasn't turned up anything helpful.


Had to buy a new router, when with a D-Link Extreme N.


My ipods use static IP addresses, D-Link is set up with WPA2.


I can connect to wifi, takes a bit longer from wake up than it did with my old linksys, but that could be the change from WEP to WPA, not sure.


It also is much slower in connecting to my gateways. It does send commands to all my 3 global cache devices and my 5 HTTP gateways without problem.


This is tolerable though not ideal.


The issue is that I can't connect to the internet. It doesn't show up in the listed wireless devices in the router log, I can't get to itunes or the app store. It just has the little spinning wheel with loading message, never times out or anything. Let it sit for an hour and it didn't change.


I'm no networking guru, but certainly not a novice either, I can't figure this one out. Any ideas?


----------



## denrusso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21553395
> 
> 
> Serial connection should be equal in all aspects to IR as far as commands in most cases. Advantages are that it also allows 2-way feedback from the device, which combined with an iRule pro license enables you to display that feedback on your ipod/ipad. With a reciever it can be especially nice, giving you volume level display, input display, surround mode, etc.



Just realized that both my tv and avr have ethernet ports. Can iRule control these devices through this type of connection? If so, does it also provide 2-way feedback?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21553395
> 
> 
> I have a GC-100-12 in my system and it works very nicely. One caveat is that only 1 ipod/ipad can connect to it at any given time. If you have 2 idevices and say the GC-100 is set to control 2 TVs, only 1 person can control either TV at once, and would have to close the iRule app before the other ipod could connect and control.



I don't foresee this being an issue. It's a one room setup that would be controlled via iPad.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21553395
> 
> 
> For that reason many users use the itach devices, especially with multi-room systems and centrally located components with many ipods/ipads/android controllers and users.
> 
> 
> I use my GC-100 in the theater and have itachs for control of the rest of my home.



I wasn't aware of the itach devices - will have to research them.


Thanks for the input!



dr


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21553395
> 
> 
> Serial connection should be equal in all aspects to IR as far as commands in most cases. Advantages are that it also allows 2-way feedback from the device, which combined with an iRule pro license enables you to display that feedback on your ipod/ipad. With a reciever it can be especially nice, giving you volume level display, input display, surround mode, etc.
> 
> 
> I have a GC-100-12 in my system and it works very nicely. One caveat is that only 1 ipod/ipad can connect to it at any given time. If you have 2 idevices and say the GC-100 is set to control 2 TVs, only 1 person can control either TV at once, and would have to close the iRule app before the other ipod could connect and control.
> 
> 
> For that reason many users use the itach devices, especially with multi-room systems and centrally located components with many ipods/ipads/android controllers and users.
> 
> 
> I use my GC-100 in the theater and have itachs for control of the rest of my home.



What exactly is an itach?


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21554186
> 
> 
> What exactly is an itach?



iTach 


____

Axel


----------



## johnsills1

Thanks


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21553437
> 
> 
> Ok, coming here for some general ipod touch/router support. Internet hasn't turned up anything helpful.
> 
> 
> Had to buy a new router, when with a D-Link Extreme N.
> 
> 
> My ipods use static IP addresses, D-Link is set up with WPA2.
> 
> 
> I can connect to wifi, takes a bit longer from wake up than it did with my old linksys, but that could be the change from WEP to WPA, not sure.
> 
> 
> It also is much slower in connecting to my gateways. It does send commands to all my 3 global cache devices and my 5 HTTP gateways without problem.
> 
> 
> This is tolerable though not ideal.
> 
> 
> The issue is that I can't connect to the internet. It doesn't show up in the listed wireless devices in the router log, I can't get to itunes or the app store. It just has the little spinning wheel with loading message, never times out or anything. Let it sit for an hour and it didn't change.
> 
> 
> I'm no networking guru, but certainly not a novice either, I can't figure this one out. Any ideas?



You can't get on the internet with your iPod? usually when a device connected to the LAN can't connect to the internet, but connects just fine to the LAN there are issues with the DNS server. Make sure your iPod is using the same DNS server you have set up in your router.


----------



## denrusso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21553395
> 
> 
> I have a GC-100-12 in my system and it works very nicely.



Does the GC-100-12 come with the IR cables or do you need to purchase those separately? I assume that it does not come with serial cables.


Also - noob question - what does one hook up through the three relay connections??




Thanks,

dr


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21556129
> 
> 
> Does the GC-100-12 come with the IR cables or do you need to purchase those separately? I assume that it does not come with serial cables.
> 
> 
> Also - noob question - what does one hook up through the three relay connections??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> dr



I don't use them, but I've heard they can be used to trigger things like shades, garage doors, etc. things with 2 positions, on and off.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21555878
> 
> 
> You can't get on the internet with your iPod? usually when a device connected to the LAN can't connect to the internet, but connects just fine to the LAN there are issues with the DNS server. Make sure your iPod is using the same DNS server you have set up in your router.



Mmm, that is so weird. DNS was set to the first value that was set automatically by my router. The IPOD grabbed the same one when I tried a DHCP IP address as a trouble shooting step. Neither worked.


I changed it to the 2nd value and bingo, internet and app store pops right up.


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I wouldn't have come up with that one.


----------



## denrusso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21556134
> 
> 
> I don't use them, but I've heard they can be used to trigger things like shades, garage doors, etc. things with 2 positions, on and off.



Would I use these to control lights (dimmer) in the room or is that something else?




Thanks,

dr


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Would I use these to control lights (dimmer) in the room or is that something else?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> dr



These are low voltage so no lights. Simply the contact closure type things like a fireplace with a switch.


Alex


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21556254
> 
> 
> Would I use these to control lights (dimmer) in the room or is that something else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> dr



No, lighting control would not work with the relay as far as I know.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21553548
> 
> 
> Just realized that both my tv and avr have ethernet ports. Can iRule control these devices through this type of connection? If so, does it also provide 2-way feedback?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't foresee this being an issue. It's a one room setup that would be controlled via iPad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware of the itach devices - will have to research them.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> 
> 
> 
> dr



An Ethernet port does not automatically mean it can be controlled by IP commands and no extra gateway with iRule. TVs in particular are a problem with this as more and more come with ethernet but do not allow external control via published protocol. Many have found that some level of control is possible, but powering the device on is not due to the ethernet port being turned off when the TV is in stand by.


I do believe that many of the Denon receivers allow full control via IP, but I am not sure about your specific model.


IP control does support 2-way feedback in iRule if the device supports it.


----------



## jmhug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21553437
> 
> 
> Ok, coming here for some general ipod touch/router support. Internet hasn't turned up anything helpful.
> 
> 
> Had to buy a new router, when with a D-Link Extreme N.
> 
> 
> My ipods use static IP addresses, D-Link is set up with WPA2.
> 
> 
> I can connect to wifi, takes a bit longer from wake up than it did with my old linksys, but that could be the change from WEP to WPA, not sure.
> 
> 
> It also is much slower in connecting to my gateways. It does send commands to all my 3 global cache devices and my 5 HTTP gateways without problem.
> 
> 
> This is tolerable though not ideal.
> 
> 
> The issue is that I can't connect to the internet. It doesn't show up in the listed wireless devices in the router log, I can't get to itunes or the app store. It just has the little spinning wheel with loading message, never times out or anything. Let it sit for an hour and it didn't change.
> 
> 
> I'm no networking guru, but certainly not a novice either, I can't figure this one out. Any ideas?



I'm not a guru either but is the gateway IP set correctly on the devices with static IPs? I switched last year from a G to N device where the default IP for the router went from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.11.1 which meant my gateway changed in the network settings for one static IP device. The other devices with DHCP set were fine however.


----------



## denrusso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21556311
> 
> 
> No, lighting control would not work with the relay as far as I know.



Can you point me in the direction of a self install system that would allow me to control lights through iRule? Is this something easy to do or something better off left for the pro installers?


The iRule setup seems straight forward. Purchase the hardware that receives the command via iPad and forwards it the appropriate device through a signal it can read (i.e. IR or RS232). Is it different for light control?



Thanks,

dr


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21556533
> 
> 
> Can you point me in the direction of a self install system that would allow me to control lights through iRule? Is this something easy to do or something better off left for the pro installers?
> 
> 
> The iRule setup seems straight forward. Purchase the hardware that receives the command via iPad and forwards it the appropriate device through a signal it can read (i.e. IR or RS232). Is it different for light control?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> dr



I am controlling a Lutron grafik eye with irule using IR. I recently converted several of my light switches to Insteon and I am controlling those through irule. Insteon isn't exactly cheap but it is an option at least.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmhug* /forum/post/21556512
> 
> 
> I'm not a guru either but is the gateway IP set correctly on the devices with static IPs? I switched last year from a G to N device where the default IP for the router went from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.11.1 which meant my gateway changed in the network settings for one static IP device. The other devices with DHCP set were fine however.



The default for the D-link was 192.168.0.1 for some reason, I had a difficult time changing it, figured that would be easier than changing the gateway on the 12+ static devices in my home. Once I got that figured out and set back to 192.168.1.1 as it was before, all was well.


The ipod connection was a DNS issue, for some reason the first value populated by my router doesn't work. Setting it to the 2nd one got me up and running. Same issue on one of my directv boxes, of the 3 in my home that are internet connected 2 use the first DNS without issue, but 1 doesn't. Changed it to the 2nd and it connected to the internet.


Strange, but resolved.


----------



## denrusso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue* /forum/post/21556565
> 
> 
> I recently converted several of my light switches to Insteon and I am controlling those through irule. Insteon isn't exactly cheap but it is an option at least.



Can you tell me what the interface is between iRule and an Insteon SwitchLinc (i.e. is there additional hardware required to receive the iRule command and 'translate' for the Insteon)? I only need 5 dimmer switches so this may be a possible solution for me...



Thanks,

dr


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue* /forum/post/21556565
> 
> 
> I am controlling a Lutron grafik eye with irule using IR. I recently converted several of my light switches to Insteon and I am controlling those through irule. Insteon isn't exactly cheap but it is an option at least.



Compared to the stuff the Pro Installers use, Insteon is very cheap.


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21557122
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what the interface is between iRule and an Insteon SwitchLinc (i.e. is there additional hardware required to receive the iRule command and 'translate' for the Insteon)? I only need 5 dimmer switches so this may be a possible solution for me...



Yes, there is additional hardware required to convert the commands to power line commands.


There are a number of different options you can get.


Personally I use the PowerLinc Modem USB connected to my iMac. This gives me control via IP from iRule as well as intelligent triggers (eg. turn all lights off when the light sensor triggers to say there is enough light to see by).


You can get self contained boxes like the ISY-99i or the MiCasaVerde Vera rather than have a computer on 24/7.


There is also the SmartLinc that connects directly to your ethernet network. Another way is the PowerLinc Modem Serial with an iTach. These will allow iRule control but you lose all the intelligent stuff that other solutions give you.


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21557122
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what the interface is between iRule and an Insteon SwitchLinc (i.e. is there additional hardware required to receive the iRule command and 'translate' for the Insteon)? I only need 5 dimmer switches so this may be a possible solution for me...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> dr



I am using the ISY-99i as an interface but there are less expensive options. I purchased it as it seems to be fairly user friendly. I read a very good tutorial on integrating everything with irule linked below. For me at least, it worked the first time:

http://forum.universal-devices.com/v...irule+tutorial 





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/21557468
> 
> 
> Compared to the stuff the Pro Installers use, Insteon is very cheap.



Glad I didn't call one!


Have you attempted to integrate any feedback into irule? I've been looking but haven't found any answers.


----------



## magicj1

Has anyone used the Docklight Scripting v1.9 program?

I am wanting to use the 'Volume feedback' from my processor, but looking at this program I not sure where to start???


----------



## denrusso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/21557518
> 
> 
> There is also the SmartLinc that connects directly to your ethernet network. Another way is the PowerLinc Modem Serial with an iTach. These will allow iRule control but you lose all the intelligent stuff that other solutions give you.



So it looks like I can get a SmartLinc and a few SwitchLincs. From what I've read, it seems that the SmartLinc just plugs into an outlet and then it needs an ethernet connection. Once that is setup, it will be able to communicate with the 5 SwitchLincs? Is this done via WiFi?



Thanks,

dr


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21553094
> 
> 
> Could you do me a favor and aid me in finding clear and concise instructions for using Eventghost. I use MCE Controller, so that's where the difference lies between our systems. I hear that MCE Controller is alot easier to set up, so that's why I went with it. I would love to use something mroe comprehensive.



First check out the Short manual at http://www.eventghost.net/docs/ to get familiar with the basic concepts and structures of EG. Then follow the instructions on iruleathome.com. Once you get over the initial learning curve, you realise how simple, yet extremely powerful EG is. It runs circles around MCE Controller and is fully comparable to commercial home automation software. If you have some programming skills and want to get into more advanced scripting or develop your own plugins (simpler than it sounds) you should read up on Python and find some good tutorials.


EG is probably not for the average user, you have to be into computers, programming, configuration etc to get it. The same can be said for iRule though, so you should be OK! This is getting a bit off topic, feel free to shoot me a PM if you need more specific guidance.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21558372
> 
> 
> First check out the Short manual at http://www.eventghost.net/docs/ to get familiar with the basic concepts and structures of EG. Then follow the instructions on iruleathome.com. Once you get over the initial learning curve, you realise how simple, yet extremely powerful EG is. It runs circles around MCE Controller and is fully comparable to commercial home automation software. If you have some programming skills and want to get into more advanced scripting or develop your own plugins (simpler than it sounds) you should read up on Python and find some good tutorials.
> 
> 
> EG is probably not for the average user, you have to be into computers, programming, configuration etc to get it. The same can be said for iRule though, so you should be OK! This is getting a bit off topic, feel free to shoot me a PM if you need more specific guidance.



Thank you very much


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21557985
> 
> 
> So it looks like I can get a SmartLinc and a few SwitchLincs. From what I've read, it seems that the SmartLinc just plugs into an outlet and then it needs an ethernet connection. Once that is setup, it will be able to communicate with the 5 SwitchLincs? Is this done via WiFi?



Once it's on your network it is just another device. Your router will give it an IP address from the DHCP server and then you can browse to it to set it up. You may like to read the manual over at SmartHome to familiarize yourself.


One thing you may not be aware of is that there are normally two 110V feeds in your house and you will need to bridge both segments. Insteon uses an RF bridge called a phase coupler. You put one in a socket on each side of your house and the signals will be bridged so you can reach both segments.


So, you would need a SmartLinc, two 2443 SignaLinc's and however many SwitchLinc's. You may also like to look at ICON Dimmers. These can only handle half the wattage of a SwitchLinc but at half the price.


Also, Ebay is your friend here. I got a kit with a KeypadLinc, 2 x SignaLinc's and 2 x SwitchLinc's for $99. You just gotta wait for them to show up.


----------



## johnsills1

Just in case some of you may have missed the original question that I posted.....


Does anyone know how to start an Android application on your Android tablet from within iRule.


I want to link a button to the Xfinity App so that I can run it inside of iRule similar to how Remote for iTunes can be ran inside of iRule on an iPad


----------



## ekkoville

Has anyone found a way to upload a larger amount than five images into iRule. It doesn't seem to allow a shift select to grab more than one at a time. Very time consuming.


----------



## lilwheezy75

It's been a while since I last touched my iRule config so I'm rusty. I finally got around to setting up my global cache. It the three Ir model with Ethernet in.


I have the ir blasters sent to my Panasonic plasma and a Yamaha receiver. When uploading the devices into iRule builder am I looking for the devices to have GC commands, network, hex, or database?


It seems as if the database commands and network commands don't work. I tried just powering the units on and off to no avail.


----------



## mickelin

Have you set up the gateway correctly in the iRule app and attached the devices to it? Do you get a green light lower left on the iPad/iPhone when you press a button? You should be using the GC codes if they exist for your equipment.


----------



## bilbo1161




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilwheezy75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I last touched my iRule config so I'm rusty. I finally got around to setting up my global cache. It the three Ir model with Ethernet in.
> 
> 
> I have the ir blasters sent to my Panasonic plasma and a Yamaha receiver. When uploading the devices into iRule builder am I looking for the devices to have GC commands, network, hex, or database?
> 
> 
> It seems as if the database commands and network commands don't work. I tried just powering the units on and off to no avail.



Any chance of sending me the codes for the Panasonic plasma please.

Just got a global cache and would save me having to learn the codes


----------



## lilwheezy75

there in the builder. im just having trouble getting them to work


----------



## lilwheezy75

it doesnt seem as if there are any GC codes for my panasonic tv? what do i do at this point?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilwheezy75* /forum/post/21566389
> 
> 
> it doesnt seem as if there are any GC codes for my panasonic tv? what do i do at this point?



Use Database codes for IR. They will only be under GC codes if it's a user device that someone uploaded.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21558615
> 
> 
> Just in case some of you may have missed the original question that I posted.....
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to start an Android application on your Android tablet from within iRule.
> 
> 
> I want to link a button to the Xfinity App so that I can run it inside of iRule similar to how Remote for iTunes can be ran inside of iRule on an iPad



To answer my own question..... I spoke with the iRule guys and they said that iRule will not support this right now, but they are planning on making this possible in the future. (iOS and Android)


----------



## lilwheezy75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/21566516
> 
> 
> Use Database codes for IR. They will only be under GC codes if it's a user device that someone uploaded.



well i gave it a shot and not one database code will power on or off my tv. i found the itach, attached the command to a button, added the device to the itach and it lights green when i press the buttons. thats all there really is to it right?


Im going to screw around and see if i can get my Yamaha receiver working


----------



## .Capstone

For anyone with experience in interfacing iRule with Indigo for Mac and Insteon devices, I could use a push in the right direction.


I am having a small problem trying to get things to work from iRule to my MacMini/Indigo via Insteon 2413U. Everything is working fine on the Indigo side; I opened up the software on the MacMini, input the device (a switchlinc dimmer in my case) and automatically synced. The "turn off", "turn on", "set ramp rate", etc. buttons on the computer screen work like a charm. I can input the following url into Safari and toggle "on" and "off" the light with no issues:

http://127.0.0.1:8176/devices/chande...=1&_method=put 


This one also works fine from any computer/device on my local network:

http://192.168.1.66:8176/devices/cha...=1&_method=put 


I just can't seem to make iRule communicate with Indigo. The two results above lead me to believe I'm doing something wrong on the iRule end of things, since Indigo seems to be behaving correctly by itself.


Here's a brief summary of what so far has not worked for me - I set up a new HTTP gateway in the iRule app on my iPhone. I set HTTP method to GET and left the Wake-on-LAN to off. I added the new device (Indigo), which I had created in the builder (explained further later on). The IP address on the Mac running Indigo is 192.168.1.66. I also have authentication required on Indigo, so there's a username and password on the Indigo side. The addresses I've tried when setting up the new HTTP gateway in the iRule app are:


192.168.1.66

192.168.1.66:8176

192.168.1.66:8176/

myusername:[email protected]:8176/

myusername:[email protected]:8176


What's strange is all of the above addresses result in the iRule app saying the gateway is connected (green status light in the bottom of the app); makes no sense that all of them would work. ???


On the builder side, I did the following - created a new device in the iRule builder, named it Indigo, and then added a new network code. So here's where things get a little confusing for me again. I've tried entering the following into the data field with no luck -


/devices/chandelier?toggle=1&_method=put

devices/chandelier?toggle=1&_method=put

192.168.1.66:8176/devices/chandelier?toggle=1&_method=put
http://192.168.1.66:8176/devices/cha...=1&_method=put 


As you can see, I'm at the point now where I'm just grasping for anything. I don't know if I'm getting some things right or nothing at all. What I do know, is it's not working! AHHHHH! I think I'm pretty close, but can't get there with just the RESTful Wiki on Perceptive Automation's site. The Wiki seems good, but I think you need to have a basic understanding of some of this stuff, and I don't.


Thanks for any advice in the right direction and I apologize for the long post.


-Wes


----------



## ecrabb

Hey, Wes -


I'm using iRule to control Indigo with a 2414U and Insteon.


- HTTP gateway is correct

- HTTP method: GET

- If you have a username and password set, then gateway address is:
Code:


Code:


myusername:[email protected]:8176

Two things related to the iRule itself...

- First, just for troubleshooting, I'd turn authentication off on the Indigo server, just to eliminate some variables. (eliminate user/pass from gateway address, obviously)

- Second, with HTTP gateways, the gateway connection status will _always_ show as green because there's no live or "open" connection as with non-HTTP gateways. With HTTP, what happens is very similar to when you click the "submit" button on a web form in your browser - it just opens a connection, sends the data, then closes the connection. It would probably be better if there was a special gateway status icon for HTTP gateways.


As for the actual commands, here's what a few of mine look like:


Turn on device named "HT Screen Halo":
Code:


Code:


devices/HT%20Screen%20Halo?isOn=1&_method=put

Turn off device named "HT Seat Light":
Code:


Code:


devices/HT%20Seat%20Light?isOn=0&_method=put

Run action named "HT Lights On":
Code:


Code:


actions/HT%20Lights%20On%20Normal?_method=execute

That's the commands...


Finally, you can leave iRule out of the equation and test both the Indigo server to make sure it's working, and test your command string syntax, and you can do it right in Safari.


This will run my Action called "HT Lights Off"
Code:


Code:


http://user:[email protected]:8176/actions/HT%20Lights%20Off?_method=execute

Either open VNC connection (if it's on a separate computer), or keep the Indigo log where e you can see it. You'll get an error in the log window if a device name is wrong, and you'll get a login window in Safari if your username or password is wrong.


Give all that a once-over and then post back... You're close. Be patient. You can get it going!


SC


----------



## heffneil

Anyone using irule with vizio tvs? I have a couple I am trying to get working. I tried both libraries and they didn't work and found some discrete hex codes that didn't work either. I might have some other problem but I figured I would post the question while I double check the mechanics.


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## .Capstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/21567408
> 
> 
> Hey, Wes -
> 
> 
> Give all that a once-over and then post back... You're close. Be patient. You can get it going!
> 
> 
> SC



SC,


Success!!! Thank you so much! Its funny the joy you can have from the simplicity of pressing a button on an iPhone and having the chandelier turn on and off. After so much trial and error over the last 48 hours, the eureka moment was priceless!..hard to describe unless you've been there.


For other's reference, here's what I was able to discover thanks to SC's post to me:


First, I had an error in the way I was entering the address for the gateway and the way I was entering the code into the data field on the builder. Because I was trying so many different combinations, there were times when I actually had one correct but not the other. In short, here's what others need to know:

The address for the gateway does not end with a "/", regardless of what people tell you on the Indigo forum. Also, the code entered into the data field does not begin with a "/". Again, contrary to posts on the Indigo forum. When its all said and done the address for your gateway should look like this:


yourlocalIPaddress:8176

(no "/" required at the end)


and the code you enter into the data field on the builder should look like this:


devices/yourdevicename?toggle=1&_method=put

(no "/" required at the beginning)


This was only one part of my problem, however. The next part really frustrated me and I was lucky SC was the one to post as you'll see below.


My above success was only reached after disabling the authentication feature in Indigo, per SC's advice. As soon as I turned the feature back on, "no dice". Since I want to require authentication for security purposes, this was unacceptable. After giving SC's codes another glance, I realized he used %20 whenever a "space" between words was required (i.e. HT Seat Light was HT%20Seat%20Light). I began to hypothesize that because I had a "%" in my authentication password, it was being recognized as something else; sure enough, it was. As soon as I removed the "%", I was in business. Moral of the story: don't use "%" in your username or password. I would've never solved this one without having SC give an example with a device requiring spaces (i.e. HT Seat Light). Complete luck!


I hope this post helps someone else in the future and a special thanks to SC for helping me through my process!


Now on to the real work of installing 20+ dimmers/switches and 3 thermostats.


-Wes


----------



## johnsills1

That's awesome Wes.....


I love it when something so simple pisses us off for so long.


I'm an electronic technician in the military and I can tell you from experience that it's always something so simple that's right in front of us. Glad you got it working.


----------



## thepainter

Anyone have a Roku working with IP? Tried both network and http: , port 80 and couldn't get it to work................ Anyone, anyone.


Thanks,


Paul


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepainter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have a Roku working with IP? Tried both network and http: , port 80 and couldn't get it to work................ Anyone, anyone.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Paul



I use port 8080.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepainter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have a Roku working with IP? Tried both network and http: , port 80 and couldn't get it to work................ Anyone, anyone.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Paul



My first google search for "Roku IP control" topic yielded results. Port 8080.



Alex


----------



## Ayla

Any way to select and copy multiple items at once in iRule builder?


I'm glad that copy/paste works, but one item at a time is rather tedious.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ayla* /forum/post/21571995
> 
> 
> Any way to select and copy multiple items at once in iRule builder?
> 
> 
> I'm glad that copy/paste works, but one item at a time is rather tedious.



Unfortunately it's one at a time for now.... maybe you could go to the support page and put in a request for multiple...


----------



## osupike99

Hey guys -


We all like AVS and this thread is full of great info, but as we all know, it can be a major pain to find what you're looking for when it's buried 50 pages deep.


Some of you are already there, but a lot of the new users probably don't even know about it. Fellow iRule user jagphys90 (Jeff) created the iRule Community forum last fall. It's an entire forum dedicated to iRule, which means topics and thread subjects are organized and easy to find. It's grown from a few dozen users last summer to 170 now. We should all try to take more of our discussion over there... It will help the community to have the questions answered in one place, where things are easier to find.


The forum is at:
www.irulecommunity.com 




Alex


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21567587
> 
> 
> Anyone using irule with vizio tvs? I have a couple I am trying to get working. I tried both libraries and they didn't work and found some discrete hex codes that didn't work either. I might have some other problem but I figured I would post the question while I double check the mechanics.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



First problem I had the wrong itach. Too many!


Second problem which was weird I used monoprice premium cables to extend the wires to the tv's. The problem was strange because when the connectors were on ports one and two of the itach they must have been pushing off each other and not making the proper connection. These plugs on the premium cables are super big. I used a splitter to one port with the two plugs and everything ran just beautifully.


Now if anyone knows discrete codes for ON and OFF for a vizio TV please post!


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## thepainter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My first google search for "Roku IP control" topic yielded results. Port 8080.
> 
> 
> Alex



I should have included that I tried Port 8080 also and still the same result, also I am using in the builder from a user the ROKU IP Network Codes and I also tried 'user' Roku http 4.1 SDK Family Room. Any help with setup would be much appreciated.


Thanks,


Paul


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21573530
> 
> 
> First problem I had the wrong itach. Too many!
> 
> 
> Second problem which was weird I used monoprice premium cables to extend the wires to the tv's. The problem was strange because when the connectors were on ports one and two of the itach they must have been pushing off each other and not making the proper connection. These plugs on the premium cables are super big. I used a splitter to one port with the two plugs and everything ran just beautifully.
> 
> 
> Now if anyone knows discrete codes for ON and OFF for a vizio TV please post!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Neil



Have you tried these? Discretes in post 6.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...ighlight=Vizio


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21572495
> 
> 
> Hey guys -
> 
> 
> We all like AVS and this thread is full of great info, but as we all know, it can be a major pain to find what you're looking for when it's buried 50 pages deep.
> 
> 
> Some of you are already there, but a lot of the new users probably don't even know about it. Fellow iRule user jagphys90 (Jeff) created the iRule Community forum last fall. It's an entire forum dedicated to iRule, which means topics and thread subjects are organized and easy to find. It's grown from a few dozen users last summer to 170 now. We should all try to take more of our discussion over there... It will help the community to have the questions answered in one place, where things are easier to find.
> 
> 
> The forum is at:
> www.irulecommunity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Alex


Now that the forum has so many users I suggest we close this AVS thread with a link to the forum. This has happened in the past with other threads so is not something new.


----------



## moreilly

What about some better/different graphics for the numeric feedback gauge? What's involved with doing this?


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Alex
> 
> 
> Now that the forum has so many users I suggest we close this AVS thread with a link to the forum. This has happened in the past with other threads so is not something new.



+ 1 I think that is the only way to really migrate everyone over to the forum which will ultimately benefit everyone.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/21574939
> 
> 
> Alex
> 
> 
> Now that the forum has so many users I suggest we close this AVS thread with a link to the forum. This has happened in the past with other threads so is not something new.



Absolutely!

I posted a question last night and have had very fast responses. The more of us there the better it will be


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Valdhor* /forum/post/21574939
> 
> 
> Alex
> 
> 
> Now that the forum has so many users I suggest we close this AVS thread with a link to the forum. This has happened in the past with other threads so is not something new.



Could not disagree more, jump from one unofficial forum to another? Yes this thread is a mess but at least it has content, unlike the other one. Why can't iRule support there own forum is a better question? This question has been asked over and over with no official response from iRule and I can not understand why.


Just my 2 cents!


----------



## johnsills1

I will go where Google takes me..... If I can't find the answer to my questions there, I come here, and so on and so forth.....


----------



## Valdhor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21577217
> 
> 
> I will go where Google takes me..... If I can't find the answer to my questions there, I come here, and so on and so forth.....



I guess it's up to each person to make the decision to move and don't look back. For me, this is my last post here.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21577217
> 
> 
> I will go where Google takes me..... If I can't find the answer to my questions there, I come here, and so on and so forth.....



LOL So true!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/21577071
> 
> 
> Could not disagree more, jump from one unofficial forum to another? Yes this thread is a mess but at least it has content, unlike the other one. Why can't iRule support there own forum is a better question? This question has been asked over and over with no official response from iRule and I can not understand why.
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents!



I can somewhat agree. I wouldn't mind a dedicated iRule thread over on the iRule site but really, what would make it any different than here, or the other thread. Let's face it, this thread, as large and dreadful as it might be, it the epitome of iRule content anywhere on the internet. Also, I think the reason why there isn't a dedicated forum on iRule's website is because they've linked to this site as their official forum. What difference does it make "where" the forum is?

What I would like to see is an iRule thread that can be broken down into categories so that content could be easier to find. It wouldn't matter to me "where" the forum is.


----------



## Jnelson Young

Anybody having trouble downloading builder? I can not get Chrome or Explorer to download, only Firefox.


----------



## thepainter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jnelson Young* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody having trouble downloading builder? I can not get Chrome or Explorer to download, only Firefox.



I just added to my GUI did a save and upload and I only get a partial upload. Using Chrome, on an OS X intel laptop. This is the first time I'm noticing this. I haven't tried Firefox.


----------



## Golitzbt

I'm looking for some assistance with the MCE Controller command file. I have created shortcuts to various entrypoints into MC7 like Media Browser, Netflix, etc. and placed the shortcuts directly on my c:. All the shortcuts work properly when clicking on them from c:, but when I add them to the command file, I am not getting the desired results in iRule. In the Devices tab, under MCE Controller, I did make sure the properties data is showing netflix\\x0D, etc. Below is what my command file looks like. Can somebody tell me what I have done wrong? Also, how can the Quick Launch 1..2..3.. etc. commands be used? Thanks.


----------



## denrusso

In case anyone here is from NY and uses Cablevision - I just uploaded some source buttons for IO tv.


Search for "io hd source" and they should come up...




Thanks,

dr


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moreilly* /forum/post/21575733
> 
> 
> what about some better/different graphics for the numeric feedback gauge? What's involved with doing this?



+1


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moreilly*  /forum/post/21575733
> 
> 
> What about some better/different graphics for the numeric feedback gauge? What's involved with doing this?



I don't think we can do anything with this until iRule updates the feedback system. This is just the first implementation still.


I would LOVE to see feedback incorporated into the buttons themselves (ie make power button Red for off if power is on, volume sliders, volume dials, etc.)


----------



## coffeeguy57

I am looking to get a Global Cache GC 100-6 to control my PJ via rs232 and to use for my IR controlled Lights. Is this possible to use? It state only one connection at a time via Irule, I am unfamiliar with the GC units.


----------



## DGF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffeeguy57* /forum/post/21596166
> 
> 
> I am looking to get a Global Cache GC 100-6 to control my PJ via rs232 and to use for my IR controlled Lights. Is this possible to use? It state only one connection at a time via Irule, I am unfamiliar with the GC units.



The "one connection" refers to the incoming (i.e. controlling) device, not the number of devices being controlled. If you anticipate only controlling the GC100 with a single iPod/iPad at any given time, it will fit the bill perfectly.


FWIW, there seem to be some great deals on lightly used GC100s on *Bay at the moment.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffeeguy57* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am looking to get a Global Cache GC 100-6 to control my PJ via rs232 and to use for my IR controlled Lights. Is this possible to use? It state only one connection at a time via Irule, I am unfamiliar with the GC units.



And, to add to what was just stated above, in an email from Global Caché, they said that after approximately ten seconds the connection is closed and allowed to be "stolen" by another device. Those were their words. I'm not sure how long iRule or any other remote style app hangs on to the connection. CommandFusion has settings to allow it to stay open and something called a heartbeat that may keep the connection alive. If you have only one device you're golden.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coffeeguy57* /forum/post/21596166
> 
> 
> I am looking to get a Global Cache GC 100-6 to control my PJ via rs232 and to use for my IR controlled Lights. Is this possible to use? It state only one connection at a time via Irule, I am unfamiliar with the GC units.



Or you could get some iTachs. Maybe more expensive, since you need one for IR, one for rs232. But no problem with several control devices.


----------



## denrusso

I just purchased a GC-100-12 to control some of my equipment through RS232 - the first of which is an Oppo 93 player.


I searched for the device and found 6 under the user section that have IP/RS232 codes. I imported all six and set the 'On' command to six different buttons on my panel to determine which would work. I connected a serial cable between the GC and oppo. In iRule I assigned the devices (all 6) to Serial port 1. After syncing and testing, I get no result. I can see on the GC that it's receiving the command, but nothing is happening on the player.


Do I need to setup the player to accept RS232 commands or should it just work?


Any help would be appreciated!



Thanks,

dr


----------



## snodric

Can anyone tell me what the type font is that Irule uses on the retina stainless steel buttons for the Ipod? I want to type in my own descriptions on the blank one and have it match the others.


Brian


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased a GC-100-12 to control some of my equipment through RS232 - the first of which is an Oppo 93 player.
> 
> 
> I searched for the device and found 6 under the user section that have IP/RS232 codes. I imported all six and set the 'On' command to six different buttons on my panel to determine which would work. I connected a serial cable between the GC and oppo. In iRule I assigned the devices (all 6) to Serial port 1. After syncing and testing, I get no result. I can see on the GC that it's receiving the command, but nothing is happening on the player.
> 
> 
> Do I need to setup the player to accept RS232 commands or should it just work?
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> dr



I have no experience with rs232 using the GC but I would think you may need to set up the piece through the web page and it's ip address. Things like baud rate, parity, stop bits, etc. That's assuming you haven't done that.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/21597624
> 
> 
> I have no experience with rs232 using the GC but I would think you may need to set up the piece through the web page and it's ip address. Things like baud rate, parity, stop bits, etc. That's assuming you haven't done that.



This is a good start for troubleshooting the issue. Also, does the Oppo use a straight serial cable or require a null modem adaptor? If you're using 1 and it requires the other you'll get no control.


----------



## denrusso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/21597624
> 
> 
> I have no experience with rs232 using the GC but I would think you may need to set up the piece through the web page and it's ip address. Things like baud rate, parity, stop bits, etc. That's assuming you haven't done that.



It was the baud rate! Thanks for the insight!!



Thanks,

dr


----------



## denrusso

So now I'm able to control my oppo-93 through RS232, I'd like to implement feedback. After some research, I found that I need to send the player the following command: "#SVM 3\\x0D" (without the quotes, of course). I created a command in iRule with that string and assigned it to a 'dummie' button. Unfortunately, nothing happens.


Any thoughts?



Thanks,

dr


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21598980
> 
> 
> So now I'm able to control my oppo-93 through RS232, I'd like to implement feedback. After some research, I found that I need to send the player the following command: "#SVM 3\\x0D" (without the quotes, of course). I created a command in iRule with that string and assigned it to a 'dummie' button. Unfortunately, nothing happens.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> dr



You need to create or import a feedback as well and place it on the panel. You'll need a pro account to do this.

Check out the tutorials part of the iRule site


----------



## denrusso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21599167
> 
> 
> You need to create or import a feedback as well and place it on the panel. You'll need a pro account to do this.
> 
> Check out the tutorials part of the iRule site



I have a pro account and created a separate panel to hold the feedbacks (for testing). I get nothing. Maybe the feedbacks I have are incorrect (I believe they are the defaults and not user shared)...



Thanks,

dr


----------



## Jessev

I searched for 'Oppo' in the iRule database and there looks to be a complete RS232 feedback set. I would use that instead and add anything that it might be missing later


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21599184
> 
> 
> I have a pro account and created a separate panel to hold the feedbacks (for testing). I get nothing. Maybe the feedbacks I have are incorrect (I believe they are the defaults and not user shared)...



How exactly are you using the feedbacks? In most cases something has to happen in the player to make it generate feedback (e.g. you explicitly send a query command to ask for certain feedback, or you start playing a disc and then the player generates feedback).


If it still doesn't work post the exact feedback definition you're using ("starts with", "ends with", "prefix", "suffix" etc.). You also need to make sure that the feedback occupies enough cells on the page, or there might not be enough room to display anything. So make it extra wide when testing.


----------



## denrusso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/21599882
> 
> 
> How exactly are you using the feedbacks? In most cases something has to happen in the player to make it generate feedback (e.g. you explicitly send a query command to ask for certain feedback, or you start playing a disc and then the player generates feedback).
> 
> 
> If it still doesn't work post the exact feedback definition you're using ("starts with", "ends with", "prefix", "suffix" etc.). You also need to make sure that the feedback occupies enough cells on the page, or there might not be enough room to display anything. So make it extra wide when testing.




I want to say that the player is not accepting my command to turn on verbose mode. When I'm watching a movie and I tap a button that does nothing (i.e. red), the front of the player lights up, as if a command was sent and received. When I tap the button I created to turn on the verbose mode, nothing happens on the player.


The feedback panel I have setup only contains one button (to turn on verbose mode) and one feedback (title elapsed time) from the provided set of feedbacks (from irule, not user). All I did was drag and drop the feedback onto the panel and made it 6 cells wide.


When I play a movie, nothing appears on the panel.


Any thoughts?



Thanks,

dr


----------



## denrusso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21600465
> 
> 
> I want to say that the player is not accepting my command to turn on verbose mode. When I'm watching a movie and I tap a button that does nothing (i.e. red), the front of the player lights up, as if a command was sent and received. When I tap the button I created to turn on the verbose mode, nothing happens on the player.
> 
> 
> The feedback panel I have setup only contains one button (to turn on verbose mode) and one feedback (title elapsed time) from the provided set of feedbacks (from irule, not user). All I did was drag and drop the feedback onto the panel and made it 6 cells wide.
> 
> 
> When I play a movie, nothing appears on the panel.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> dr




Maybe I setup the verbose command wrong? Under my oppo device, I added a device code with a name of 'Verbose On' and a command of '#SVM 3\\x0D'. To be clear, there is a space after the M and in between the 'x' and 'D' is a zero (not a capital o).


Is this the proper way to do it??



Thanks,

dr


----------



## tngiloy

I went to the first page of this thread and iRules website (and support), hoping to find answers to many of these questions, but had no luck.

I'm hoping someone here can help.


I will be using the irule remote in one HT only, controlling 5 components:

-Anthem D2--can be controlled rs232 or ir, but I would prefer to use ir since use the serial connection for ARC updates.

-Pannasonic plasma-ir

-Dish dvr-ir

-Ayre CX-7eMP cdp-ir

-Oppo 93- ir or rs232


Right now I use a urc-mx900 with an mrf-260 rf/ir relay. I love this remote ,except that the buttons wear out with regular use. I am on my third handset in 4-5 years and at $200 a pop its getting expensive. I am looking for an alternative for when this handset wears out.

So for my questions:


1- do touchscreens wear out?

2- are the global caches(is that the correct term for the box?) able to send out commands for an individual component from a particular ir connection? My cdp is effected by certain commands to my D2 and I would like to send commands to the D2 that will not be sent to the cdp.

3- is the cache sensative to micro processors? The mrf-260 will not work if it is too close to some components. Are the irule cache boxes sensative to close placement to components?

4-is there a way to learn commands that are not in the irule data base?

5-can you set up macros that use both ir and rs232 connected components.

6-given my requirements, which global cache would be best?

7-are there other boxes not shown on the irule website from other companies that can be used with the irule software?

8- what is the difference between the $50 and $100 pro programming?

is that a one time charge?

can you upgrade to pro later?

9- since I use a windows based laptop does it make a difference if I use an ipod or samsung galaxy touch? does android work better with windows?


Please forgive the number of questions, but I want to make an informed purchase.

Thanks,


Tom


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21600497
> 
> 
> Maybe I setup the verbose command wrong? Under my oppo device, I added a device code with a name of 'Verbose On' and a command of '#SVM 3\\x0D'. To be clear, there is a space after the M and in between the 'x' and 'D' is a zero (not a capital o).
> 
> 
> Is this the proper way to do it??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> dr



I had a difficult time getting this setup as well. I ended up putting the command in the entrance for my Oppo and then it started working. There were a number of posts on this back in September '11. Check those out to see if it helps. Do a search for oppo feedback entrance and several posts come up. Here is a link for some of them:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=4714


----------



## denrusso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tngiloy* /forum/post/21600637
> 
> 
> I went to the first page of this thread and iRules website (and support), hoping to find answers to many of these questions, but had no luck.
> 
> I'm hoping someone here can help.
> 
> 
> I will be using the irule remote in one HT only, controlling 5 components:
> 
> -Anthem D2--can be controlled rs232 or ir, but I would prefer to use ir since use the serial connection for ARC updates.
> 
> -Pannasonic plasma-ir
> 
> -Dish dvr-ir
> 
> -Ayre CX-7eMP cdp-ir
> 
> -Oppo 93- ir or rs232
> 
> 
> Right now I use a urc-mx900 with an mrf-260 rf/ir relay. I love this remote ,except that the buttons wear out with regular use. I am on my third handset in 4-5 years and at $200 a pop its getting expensive. I am looking for an alternative for when this handset wears out.
> 
> So for my questions:
> 
> 
> 1- do touchscreens wear out?



I can't say for sure, but mine (iphones and ipad) seem to hold up fine.



> Quote:
> 2- are the global caches(is that the correct term for the box?) able to send out commands for an individual component from a particular ir connection? My cdp is effected by certain commands to my D2 and I would like to send commands to the D2 that will not be sent to the cdp.



On the gc-100-12 - yes - you can setup device(s) to specific IR emitters. I don't own an itach and so can't speak on it.



> Quote:
> 3- is the cache sensative to micro processors? The mrf-260 will not work if it is too close to some components. Are the irule cache boxes sensative to close placement to components?



I have mine next to 'normal' av equipment with no issue



> Quote:
> 4-is there a way to learn commands that are not in the irule data base?



yes - the GC-IRL IR Learner



> Quote:
> 5-can you set up macros that use both ir and rs232 connected components.



Not sure, but I would think yes



> Quote:
> 6-given my requirements, which global cache would be best?



4 IR and 1 RS232? GC-100-12?



> Quote:
> 7-are there other boxes not shown on the irule website from other companies that can be used with the irule software?



I believe there are, but I don't know of any offhand



> Quote:
> 8- what is the difference between the $50 and $100 pro programming?
> 
> is that a one time charge?
> 
> can you upgrade to pro later?



the biggest difference is the inclusion of feedback - and yes a one time charge. Not sure on the upgrade.



> Quote:
> 9- since I use a windows based laptop does it make a difference if I use an ipod or samsung galaxy touch? does android work better with windows?



not sure - i use apple products.


Hope I provided some answers...



dr


----------



## Wendell R. Breland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21598980
> 
> 
> After some research, I found that I need to send the player the following command: "#SVM 3\\x0D" (without the quotes, of course). I created a command in iRule with that string and assigned it to a 'dummie' button. Unfortunately, nothing happens.



Disclaimer: I am in the iPad/iRule research phase and do not own any of these products yet.


Normally a space would act as a delimiter or not be allowed in a command string. There are several examples of command strings in the Global Caché GC-100 that can be found here . Just glancing at the manual it appears they are using a comma (,) as a delimiter.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21600497
> 
> 
> Maybe I setup the verbose command wrong? Under my oppo device, I added a device code with a name of 'Verbose On' and a command of '#SVM 3\\x0D'. To be clear, there is a space after the M and in between the 'x' and 'D' is a zero (not a capital o).



Yes, that's correct for the SVM command (which you should enter in Builder under Network Codes).


For the feedback, did you assign it to the correct device? i.e. in the list of feedbacks in Builder, when you click on the Oppo Blu-ray feedback and then look at properties (bottom left of the screen), under "device" you have to assign the same device name that you use for sending RS-232 commands to your Oppo.


Also, if you change the prefix for the title elapsed time feedback from UTC*T to simply UTC, there's a better chance it will match something. Depending on what you're playing your Oppo might be sending chapter elapsed time updates, not title elapsed time.


----------



## tngiloy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21600917
> 
> 
> I can't say for sure, but mine (iphones and ipad) seem to hold up fine.
> 
> 
> 
> On the gc-100-12 - yes - you can setup device(s) to specific IR emitters. I don't own an itach and so can't speak on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine next to 'normal' av equipment with no issue
> 
> 
> 
> yes - the GC-IRL IR Learner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but I would think yes
> 
> 
> 
> 4 IR and 1 RS232? GC-100-12?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there are, but I don't know of any offhand
> 
> 
> 
> the biggest difference is the inclusion of feedback - and yes a one time charge. Not sure on the upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> not sure - i use apple products.
> 
> 
> Hope I provided some answers...
> 
> 
> 
> dr



Thanks dr. Very helpful.


Anyone else??

Feel free to add to dr's responses or answer questoins he didn't know...


Tom


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tngiloy* /forum/post/21600637
> 
> 
> I went to the first page of this thread and iRules website (and support), hoping to find answers to many of these questions, but had no luck.
> 
> I'm hoping someone here can help.
> 
> 
> I will be using the irule remote in one HT only, controlling 5 components:
> 
> -Anthem D2--can be controlled rs232 or ir, but I would prefer to use ir since use the serial connection for ARC updates.
> 
> -Pannasonic plasma-ir
> 
> -Dish dvr-ir
> 
> -Ayre CX-7eMP cdp-ir
> 
> -Oppo 93- ir or rs232
> 
> 
> Right now I use a urc-mx900 with an mrf-260 rf/ir relay. I love this remote ,except that the buttons wear out with regular use. I am on my third handset in 4-5 years and at $200 a pop its getting expensive. I am looking for an alternative for when this handset wears out.
> 
> So for my questions:
> 
> 
> 1- do touchscreens wear out? No
> 
> 2- are the global caches(is that the correct term for the box?) able to send out commands for an individual component from a particular ir connection? My cdp is effected by certain commands to my D2 and I would like to send commands to the D2 that will not be sent to the cdp. Yes
> 
> 3- is the cache sensative to micro processors? The mrf-260 will not work if it is too close to some components. Are the irule cache boxes sensative to close placement to components? Don't think so
> 
> 4-is there a way to learn commands that are not in the irule data base? Yes
> 
> 5-can you set up macros that use both ir and rs232 connected components. Yes
> 
> 6-given my requirements, which global cache would be best? Or iTach, which allows several controllers
> 
> 7-are there other boxes not shown on the irule website from other companies that can be used with the irule software? iTach
> 
> 8- what is the difference between the $50 and $100 pro programming?
> 
> is that a one time charge? Feedback plus share panels with other users
> 
> can you upgrade to pro later? Yes
> 
> 9- since I use a windows based laptop does it make a difference if I use an ipod or samsung galaxy touch? does android work better with windows? Builder is browser based so no difference whatsoever
> 
> 
> Please forgive the number of questions, but I want to make an informed purchase.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Tom



Answers in the quote

Edit: pro also allows 5 different configurations, standard 3. Not sure why you would need more than 2 though, one for iPad and one for iPhone...


----------



## tngiloy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21601354
> 
> 
> Answers in the quote
> 
> Edit: pro also allows 5 different configurations, standard 3. Not sure why you would need more than 2 though, one for iPad and one for iPhone...



Thanks mickelin,


I think you answered all my questions--at least for now.


Thanks to you (and dr),


Tom


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Answers in the quote
> 
> Edit: pro also allows 5 different configurations, standard 3. Not sure why you would need more than 2 though, one for iPad and one for iPhone...



iPhone4 retina

iPad or ipad2 standard def

iPhone3 standard def

Android

iPad3 retina to come


5


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21602603
> 
> 
> iPhone4 retina
> 
> iPad or ipad2 standard def
> 
> iPhone3 standard def
> 
> Android
> 
> iPad3 retina to come
> 
> 
> 5



Maybe I'm missing something but I only see 3


Ok now I see 4 if you want to have a difference between iPone and Retina


----------



## denrusso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/21601237
> 
> 
> Yes, that's correct for the SVM command (which you should enter in Builder under Network Codes).
> 
> 
> For the feedback, did you assign it to the correct device? i.e. in the list of feedbacks in Builder, when you click on the Oppo Blu-ray feedback and then look at properties (bottom left of the screen), under "device" you have to assign the same device name that you use for sending RS-232 commands to your Oppo.
> 
> 
> Also, if you change the prefix for the title elapsed time feedback from UTC*T to simply UTC, there's a better chance it will match something. Depending on what you're playing your Oppo might be sending chapter elapsed time updates, not title elapsed time.



OK I'm confident that I sent the player the correct command to turn verbose mode on. It should be a space separating the command and the parameter - not a comma (,). I tested with the #SVL command to mute and set the volume level.


I did confirm that the correct device is configured for the feedback - still nothing is displayed on the panel. Does the global cache unit need to be configured in any special way so that is sends the data back to the iPad??



Thanks,

dr


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *denrusso* /forum/post/21604015
> 
> 
> I did confirm that the correct device is configured for the feedback - still nothing is displayed on the panel. Does the global cache unit need to be configured in any special way so that is sends the data back to the iPad??



There's nothing special to set in the gateway. If RS-232 is working for commands then it should work for feedback (barring a bad cable, because transmit and receive use different pins).


Some of the original Oppo feedback definitions in the iRule device were wrong, but they might well have been corrected by now. Check how the feedback is defined and post exactly what's entered for "Starts with", "Ends with", "Prefix", "Suffix" etc. And make sure none of them accidentally got a trailing space added.


----------



## Murilo

Im still planning on getting irule when i have some time to program it.


Just out of curiosity, is there any app integration with it?


Like even being able to do shortcut links in the program to open an app?


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/21606119
> 
> 
> Im still planning on getting irule when i have some time to program it.
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is there any app integration with it?
> 
> 
> Like even being able to do shortcut links in the program to open an app?




I asked the same question to the developers and they say it's in the works. Who knows how long it will be before it's going to be available.


----------



## ecrabb

Guys, iRule will already launch certain apps using the "Add URL" feature:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post21426038 


The target app also needs to support the method.


I'm not sure about Android, though.


SC


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/21607096
> 
> 
> Guys, iRule will already launch certain apps using the "Add URL" feature:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post21426038
> 
> 
> The target app also needs to support the method.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about Android, though.
> 
> 
> SC



Android is my concern....


----------



## runnernorth

Hi, total newbie;-/ could anyone please tell me how to configure an ip gateway, I've read and read tutorials, but can't find any hints. I've made a simple panel to remote my tv with ip control, have found the ip address of the tv, but where shall I type it?

There are 3 columns in the Gateway configuration :

Name, Ipv4 address and port, what do I type in them ??

And where do I find the port number ?

Please


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21610929
> 
> 
> Hi, total newbie;-/ could anyone please tell me how to configure an ip gateway, I've read and read tutorials, but can't find any hints. I've made a simple panel to remote my tv with ip control, have found the ip address of the tv, but where shall I type it?
> 
> There are 3 columns in the Gateway configuration :
> 
> Name, Ipv4 address and port, what do I type in them ??
> 
> And where do I find the port number ?
> 
> Please



Name the Gateway whatever you want.....


Type in the ip address that your TV is given by your router.


The port # should be listed in the documentation of the TV, there will more than likely be a section called IP control or something to that effect in the Manual of the TV


----------



## Jnelson Young

Denon 3312 IP control


Anybody found a set of codes in the irule data bases that work for this box? The ones posted that I have tried are very hit or miss: volume up and down work. mute doesn't. 2 of 6 input selectors work, etc.


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Name the Gateway whatever you want.....
> 
> 
> Type in the ip address that your TV is given by your router.
> 
> 
> The port # should be listed in the documentation of the TV, there will more than likely be a section called IP control or something to that effect in the Manual of the TV



Thx, did as you said, almost, can't find the port number anywhere, have googled it too, seems I'm not the only one who's missing the port number for Samsung tv....

But thx for your reply ;-)


----------



## darth b

I just got started with iRule. It's absolutely awesome. I'm running my app on a cheap (


----------



## jtara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/21607096
> 
> 
> Guys, iRule will already launch certain apps using the "Add URL" feature:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post21426038
> 
> 
> The target app also needs to support the method.



Actually, on iOS, that is the ONLY way to launch an app from within another app. The app to be launched has to have registered a URL scheme. If it has, then any app can launch it through the registered URL scheme.


----------



## zhorne

Hey guys, great thread. It convinced me to try iRule and its working great for me. All components controlled over ip. Made it easy on the family with the clean ipad interface.


My question is in regards to the Roku ip commands. I cant find a device file that includes the back button command. Looking at a few other templates it seems that button is always missing. What gives? I like the back button and it is handy. Any reason that command cant be sent over ip?


----------



## magicj1

Would anyone have a set of RS232 codes for the Iscan Duo. I am looking for:


HDMI Audio.

HDMI Video

Letterbox

Night

Day

16:9

4:3


I have followed the DVDO Iscan Duo Serial Automation Protocol, but seem to be getting any where.


Here is an example.


Night:


STX 30 05 C4 NUL 1 NUL 0 converted to \\x02\\x33\\30\\x30\\x35\\x43\\x34\\x0\\x31\\x00\\x03


this doesn't work










Thanks


----------



## thepainter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zhorne* /forum/post/21613701
> 
> 
> Hey guys, great thread. It convinced me to try iRule and its working great for me. All components controlled over ip. Made it easy on the family with the clean ipad interface.
> 
> 
> My question is in regards to the Roku ip commands. I cant find a device file that includes the back button command. Looking at a few other templates it seems that button is always missing. What gives? I like the back button and it is handy. Any reason that command cant be sent over ip?



Would you mind sharing how you set it up (the Roku), I've been trying to get mine going for the last week and have gotten no where.


Thanks,


Paul


----------



## zhorne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepainter* /forum/post/21616381
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing how you set it up (the Roku), I've been trying to get mine going for the last week and have gotten no where.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Paul



Paul, I used the 'ROKU IP' file (Actions, Browse Devices, Users, then search the vendor field for ROKU)


I have to mention it has been a bit buggy with the ROKU. Still trying to figure it out. I just went into my router tonight and gave the ROKU an IP reservation since I can't set a static IP on the ROKU(that I know of). Hoping that was my issue, but don't know for sure.


Also I am using port 8080 as suggested in this thread


Good Luck


----------



## johnsills1

If I leave my Xoom Tablet sitting for a few minutes with the iRule page ON, I have to wait 5 to 10 seconds for the Xoom to reassociate itself with the XMBC panel..... I could be totally wrong with my assumption of what is happening. I just need help figuring out why the XBMC panel diassociates like it does even though iRule is still active.


I still have connection through IP to my Denon Receiver.


----------



## hd54321

Is there a good lighting solution that works with iRule AND provides feedback in terms of light status?


From my research, there has not been an effort to integrate Vera within iRule, so not sure if there are other lighting technologies that have solid integration with iRule.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21622479
> 
> 
> If I leave my Xoom Tablet sitting for a few minutes with the iRule page ON, I have to wait 5 to 10 seconds for the Xoom to reassociate itself with the XMBC panel..... I could be totally wrong with my assumption of what is happening. I just need help figuring out why the XBMC panel diassociates like it does even though iRule is still active.
> 
> 
> I still have connection through IP to my Denon Receiver.



I have a similar problem with HTTP commands for DTV. There is a severe delay in sending a command after my Incredible sits for a few minutes. Watching a recorded show when it comes time to FF past commercials I press the button and then several seconds later it executes.


It also takes a significantly longer time to connect to gateways the first time than it does in IOS.


Also, I have my control pages set up in landscape orientation, but I have an on and off button page set up in portrait. In my DTV control panel the landscape and portrait pages have all the same gateways and devices, but when I change the orientation, the gateway connection green indicator changes to the spinning icon and it takes several seconds to establish connection. That one seems strange.


I know that the app is new and will require some updates to reach the level that the IOS version has.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21624838
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem with HTTP commands for DTV. There is a severe delay in sending a command after my Incredible sits for a few minutes. Watching a recorded show when it comes time to FF past commercials I press the button and then several seconds later it executes.
> 
> 
> It also takes a significantly longer time to connect to gateways the first time than it does in IOS.
> 
> 
> Also, I have my control pages set up in landscape orientation, but I have an on and off button page set up in portrait. In my DTV control panel the landscape and portrait pages have all the same gateways and devices, but when I change the orientation, the gateway connection green indicator changes to the spinning icon and it takes several seconds to establish connection. That one seems strange.
> 
> 
> I know that the app is new and will require some updates to reach the level that the IOS version has.



I just wish that the developers would get a move on.... There are lots of features that iOS has that Android is still lacking. I would hate to have to buy an iPad just to get the features that I should get with Android. Sorry to sound like a whiner.....


----------



## Zellarman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd54321* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a good lighting solution that works with iRule AND provides feedback in terms of light status?
> 
> 
> From my research, there has not been an effort to integrate Vera within iRule, so not sure if there are other lighting technologies that have solid integration with iRule.



I have insteon lighting with an ISY controller, the control side works just great, the feedback isn't working, but I think there's people with an insteon modem or controller that have the feedback working.


----------



## johnsills1

Is there anyone that has created feedbacks for XBMC that works similar to the XBMC remote app for Android......?


I would like to have a picture of the Poster.jpg as well as time tracker for the video currently playing....


Any help would be appreciated....


----------



## thepainter

I had asked previously but didn't get an answer. Is there a way to do Digital channels on a TV? e.g 16.1 or 116.3



Thanks,


Paul


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepainter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had asked previously but didn't get an answer. Is there a way to do Digital channels on a TV? e.g 16.1 or 116.3
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Paul



Are you asking from an iRule standpoint? If the TV supports it, then just send the point in the channel command I would think. If a TV supports it then I would think the factory remote would have it that you could learn if necessary.


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtara* /forum/post/21613669
> 
> 
> Actually, on iOS, that is the ONLY way to launch an app from within another app. The app to be launched has to have registered a URL scheme. If it has, then any app can launch it through the registered URL scheme.



How exactly do you know if an app has a "registered URL scheme"? Could I use this technique to launch the dedicated Squeezebox or Roku Apps?


----------



## runnernorth

Could you please tell me how to fit a background picture to panels page? -when I choose a pic from the library to e.g. my iPhone, it's not all of them that fits, I know the difference between portrait and landscape pictures. But how do I resize pics,in the builder, in general?


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21637606
> 
> 
> Could you please tell me how to fit a background picture to panels page? -when I choose a pic from the library to e.g. my iPhone, it's not all of them that fits, I know the difference between portrait and landscape pictures. But how do I resize pics,in the builder, in general?



You need to use Photoshop or something equivalent to resize your backgrounds to the appropriate size.....


What I do most of the time is change the row and column fields to 1..... then drag and drop the background to that particular field on the page and you should have the desired effect.


----------



## runnernorth

Johnsills1, thank you, I'll try your advise. But haven't figured out, how to export the pics in iRule to a photo editing program,....yet ;-)


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21640442
> 
> 
> Johnsills1, thank you, I'll try your advise. But haven't figured out, how to export the pics in iRule to a photo editing program,....yet ;-)



Try the second part of my suggestion without worrying about photoshop


----------



## kukhen

I have set up my android phone completely the same as my iPad when it comes to iRule and gateways, however, my EventGhost network gateway does not work for some reason. Only difference I can see between iRule for android and for my ipad is that there are fields for username and password when adding network gateway... just have them empty for now since I have no clue what to put there since they don't exist on my ipad nor are mentioned in the guide on how to set it up.


So, does anybody have a clue how to solve this? Both are on same wlan, I've followed the guide on the official website on how to set EventGhost up and even double checked very step but it still doesn't work for my phone while working perfectly fine on my ipad, HELP!










Thanks in advance


----------



## impmonkey

EventGhost wont work in an android device due to the lack of udp in the android version....I wasted a rather large amount of time trying to mine to work also.


----------



## heffneil

Guys I don't know if I am the only one and I kinda hope I am because I am such a big fan of iRule but is anyone having issues with Gateways and their data becoming corrupt? I have a lot of devices in my setups and I have noticed that a lot of the network device go back to defaulting to 192.168.1.70 and no port number. Also I just noticed my itach didn't have ANY of the devices associated with them.


I sent an email to these guys months ago and really there was no resolution. Today they replied with we would need your account info to login and test on an ipad. No way in the world that I can share that information with them as - foolishly as it is now - it is associated with my primary email account.

I was getting a corrupt data. This was all when I was only using ONE ipad and now I am using multiple so it seems like a bigger mess. I restored from another device but things are just plain broken. Now I have to sit down and figure all this crap out AGAIN. SO SO SO SO SO SO frustrated


If you are having any trouble with gateways please let me/us know because I think there is a problem here and I would like to get people to help reproduce it so the iRule folks don't think I am crazy - which I am.


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21651366
> 
> 
> Guys I don't know if I am the only one and I kinda hope I am because I am such a big fan of iRule but is anyone having issues with Gateways and their data becoming corrupt? I have a lot of devices in my setups and I have noticed that a lot of the network device go back to defaulting to 192.168.1.70 and no port number. Also I just noticed my itach didn't have ANY of the devices associated with them.
> 
> 
> I sent an email to these guys months ago and really there was no resolution. Today they replied with we would need your account info to login and test on an ipad. No way in the world that I can share that information with them as - foolishly as it is now - it is associated with my primary email account.
> 
> I was getting a corrupt data. This was all when I was only using ONE ipad and now I am using multiple so it seems like a bigger mess. I restored from another device but things are just plain broken. Now I have to sit down and figure all this crap out AGAIN. SO SO SO SO SO SO frustrated
> 
> 
> If you are having any trouble with gateways please let me/us know because I think there is a problem here and I would like to get people to help reproduce it so the iRule folks don't think I am crazy - which I am.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



I used to have more issues than I do now. A "restore gateways" always fixed it providing I remembered to back them up (it did a great job training me to do that). Recently, the only issue I am having is occasionally losing the control of my Onkyo SC-886. I have to go into the onkyo menu down to the level of the port number and back out without doing anything. Then it seems to work.


It is good to bring it up, I don't recall seeing too many posts about the issue.


----------



## heffneil

i fixed everything on my "main" ipad last night and got my missing stuff plugged in and then this morning I went to restore those gateways on another ipad and got a corruption response. WTF.


----------



## Golitzbt

Are you using MCE Controller? I had something similar happen to me several nights ago. Everything was running smoothly on one ipad, but as soon as I added an ipod and iphone into the mix, all hell broke loose. It would go back to the default ip of 192.168.1.70 with no port number. After some reading, found out MCE Controller was just updated to allow multiple clients. I updated the network gateway and now everything is running smoothly again with several idevices in place. Wife is happy again.


----------



## heffneil

I am using SageTV and I am sure it is a very similar setup. I have 4 or 5 of these HD300 from SageTV so I think it is very similar in nature and a big big problem.


Neil


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21651366
> 
> 
> Guys I don't know if I am the only one and I kinda hope I am because I am such a big fan of iRule but is anyone having issues with Gateways and their data becoming corrupt? I have a lot of devices in my setups and I have noticed that a lot of the network device go back to defaulting to 192.168.1.70 and no port number. Also I just noticed my itach didn't have ANY of the devices associated with them.
> 
> 
> I sent an email to these guys months ago and really there was no resolution. Today they replied with we would need your account info to login and test on an ipad. No way in the world that I can share that information with them as - foolishly as it is now - it is associated with my primary email account.
> 
> I was getting a corrupt data. This was all when I was only using ONE ipad and now I am using multiple so it seems like a bigger mess. I restored from another device but things are just plain broken. Now I have to sit down and figure all this crap out AGAIN. SO SO SO SO SO SO frustrated
> 
> 
> If you are having any trouble with gateways please let me/us know because I think there is a problem here and I would like to get people to help reproduce it so the iRule folks don't think I am crazy - which I am.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



You could also configure your devices to use static IP addresses rather than DHCP. These has helped A LOT. The only other time I heard wierd issues is a friend that was using jailbroken iDevices (iPad, iPhone, etc).


----------



## heffneil

Every one of my devices is static. Nothing is DHCP when it comes to iRule.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21653162
> 
> 
> i fixed everything on my "main" ipad last night and got my missing stuff plugged in and then this morning I went to restore those gateways on another ipad and got a corruption response. WTF.



Not sure if this helps in your case, but I have come across issues during an iRule restore, where iRule did not want to either fully connect or did not retain the settings I had recently changed. Fix was to *fully close* the app beforehand and not just to simply exit out and come back again. Here is a link that better explains what I mean . Hope this helps!


____

Axel


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21651366
> 
> 
> Guys I don't know if I am the only one and I kinda hope I am because I am such a big fan of iRule but is anyone having issues with Gateways and their data becoming corrupt? I have a lot of devices in my setups and I have noticed that a lot of the network device go back to defaulting to 192.168.1.70 and no port number. Also I just noticed my itach didn't have ANY of the devices associated with them.
> 
> 
> I sent an email to these guys months ago and really there was no resolution. Today they replied with we would need your account info to login and test on an ipad. No way in the world that I can share that information with them as - foolishly as it is now - it is associated with my primary email account.
> 
> I was getting a corrupt data. This was all when I was only using ONE ipad and now I am using multiple so it seems like a bigger mess. I restored from another device but things are just plain broken. Now I have to sit down and figure all this crap out AGAIN. SO SO SO SO SO SO frustrated
> 
> 
> If you are having any trouble with gateways please let me/us know because I think there is a problem here and I would like to get people to help reproduce it so the iRule folks don't think I am crazy - which I am.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



The reason why iRule support asked you for your username and password is because the gateways that you backup are associated with your username and password only. They can restore your backup all they want, but the gateways are always kept separate so they cannot replicate the issue using their test account. That is why I created a gmail account just for using iRule. So that way nothing sensitive can be seen if I give my username and password.


----------



## runnernorth

heffneil, so far I have only had positive experiences with iRule support, every time I've contacted them, they answered promptly, within 1-3 hours.

I've also contacted Global Cache regarding the iTach and GC100- hardwares, and they have also been providing quick replies.

Hope you'll get your gateways up running, as they're supposed.


----------



## johnsills1

Is there a command that I can attach to a button that will close the iRule application. I am having problems with iRule not closing properly when I press the home button on my tablet. I always get an error stating that iRule unexpectedly stopped.


In addition, I'm using a Xoom motorola tablet and everytime the tablet goes to sleep, I have to restart iRule when I wake the tablet up. Somehow iRule is being auto closed each time the tablet goes to sleep.


----------



## johnsills1


PlayStatuslaying
SongNo:0
Type:Audio
Title:A Perfect Circle - Blue
Genre:Alternative Rock Adult Hits
URL:
Lyrics:
Samplerate:44
ThumbefaultAlbumCover.png
Time:00:07
Duration:
Percentage:-2147483648
File size:-1
Changed:True
now you can create a feedback (and assign it to the xbmc network device you created the get current playing command for) where you "filter" the output for your needs using prefix and suffix... lets say you want the current song title:


prefix: *Title: (the star matches the
part and anything else before title)


suffix:
* (matches anything AFTER the actual value you want... in this case the next
on the next line and anything AFTER that)


you can now assign the feedback into your interface... and trigger the "get current playing" command using a button or a repeating entry command!


hope this helps !?


Can someone elaborate on this.... I can not get it working to save my life


----------



## photobadger

If this can be found with a search I apolgize. I've looked but cannot find.


So I get the difference between the itach and the GC-100. itach handles multiple clients at the same time, the gc-100 doesn't.


My question is how sticky is the hold. In general I'm perfectly content to have only one controller as I'll be buying an iPAD 1 to leave in the living room. Ther is no doubt that at some point my son will us that iPAD to look at some video, forget to put it back on the charger and it will go dead just when we are looking to watch a movie. In that situation, can we use an iPhone to control it? What is needed for the gc-100 to consider itself released?


----------



## photobadger

So I'm going to control:


Panasonic BluRay

Oppo DVD (just for region free dvds)

Anthem mx-700 receiver

HTPC

Panasonic vt25 TV

I have a Sonos as well, but it doesn't seem like this needs control as I'll just switch the input on the receiver and go over to the Sonos App)


Seems that IR will be fine for the BluRay and DVD Players.

I'm thinking that RS232 will be useful for the mx-700, but I'm not particularly sure why I think this.

I was thinking IP control for the HTPC, though in some initial testing it's clear you really don't want the iDevice going to sleep as it seemed to stop working.

For the TV, I was thinking of just going IR to reduce the controller cost, but as with the receiver, wonder if RS232 would be better.


I'm I thinking in the right direction?


As with my previous post, I'll be embarrassed if this info is available with a search, but I couldn't find it.


Thanks,


Joe


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *photobadger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If this can be found with a search I apolgize. I've looked but cannot find.
> 
> 
> So I get the difference between the itach and the GC-100. itach handles multiple clients at the same time, the gc-100 doesn't.
> 
> 
> My question is how sticky is the hold. In general I'm perfectly content to have only one controller as I'll be buying an iPAD 1 to leave in the living room. Ther is no doubt that at some point my son will us that iPAD to look at some video, forget to put it back on the charger and it will go dead just when we are looking to watch a movie. In that situation, can we use an iPhone to control it?



Here is a response from GC support after I asked them the same question:


Since the GC-100 is limited to only one TCP connection at any given time, we designed the units to allow for an existing connection to be stolen by a new incoming connection if the original connection remains inactive for a period of ten seconds. Only a connection which has remained inactive for ten seconds can be stolen. If you would like to work around this, some applications have a setting which forces the software to open and close the connection each time a command is sent, which might help you avoid the issue entirely.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *photobadger* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I'm going to control:
> 
> 
> Panasonic BluRay
> 
> Oppo DVD (just for region free dvds)
> 
> Anthem mx-700 receiver
> 
> HTPC
> 
> Panasonic vt25 TV
> 
> I have a Sonos as well, but it doesn't seem like this needs control as I'll just switch the input on the receiver and go over to the Sonos App)
> 
> 
> Seems that IR will be fine for the BluRay and DVD Players.
> 
> I'm thinking that RS232 will be useful for the mx-700, but I'm not particularly sure why I think this.
> 
> I was thinking IP control for the HTPC, though in some initial testing it's clear you really don't want the iDevice going to sleep as it seemed to stop working.
> 
> For the TV, I was thinking of just going IR to reduce the controller cost, but as with the receiver, wonder if RS232 would be better.
> 
> 
> I'm I thinking in the right direction?
> 
> 
> As with my previous post, I'll be embarrassed if this info is available with a search, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Joe



There used to be a real expert by the name of Barrie that posted here and he thought that unless you had a real need for feedback then ir was just fine. You can control at least six devices using one itach using ir. For me ir is fine so long as your devices have all the necessary discrete commands.


You did not say what you do with your htpc. With mine I just use win7 media enter for tv, dvr and such and mcecontroller works great.


Don't underestimate the time commitment irule will take if you are at all particular about what your panels and pages look like and display. Would hazard a guess that it's a 20-40 hour minimum commitment.


----------



## runnernorth

Hi, could anyone please tell me if it's possible to copy/cut an image in iRulebuilder library, and then insert/paste it in a separate photo editor?

I know I can download some pics from the download section, but far from all are available in there.


----------



## johnsills1

I have yet to figure out how to do that myself. What image do you need... Maybe I can help you


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have yet to figure out how to do that myself. What image do you need... Maybe I can help you



Thx buddy, it's no particular, just wanted to know if it's possible, because there're significant more pics to "play with" in the builder library.

It would have been nice if there was a way to modify pics IN the builder....

Thx


----------



## johnsills1

check out my pics... John's Industrial


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21681289
> 
> 
> Thx buddy, it's no particular, just wanted to know if it's possible, because there're significant more pics to "play with" in the builder library.
> 
> It would have been nice if there was a way to modify pics IN the builder....
> 
> Thx



there's no way to modify pics within the builder, and there's no way to download an entire library, but you can download pics individually from any of the libraries available in the builder. the key is that you have to do it when you're browsing available libraries, not browsing the libraries you've imported.


in the images panel of the builder, go to actions, then to browse image libraries. find the library you want, then click the little eyeball to show the images in the library. from there you can drag and drop one image at a time to your desktop or anywhere else on your pc. be aware though that every image you download will automatically be named "downloadedimage.png". so you have to rename in between downloads or else the new one overwrites the one you did previous.


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> check out my pics... John's Industrial



Woow, I'm impressed, NICE work!!

Thx for sharing with us!


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> there's no way to modify pics within the builder, and there's no way to download an entire library, but you can download pics individually from any of the libraries available in the builder. the key is that you have to do it when you're browsing available libraries, not browsing the libraries you've imported.
> 
> 
> in the images panel of the builder, go to actions, then to browse image libraries. find the library you want, then click the little eyeball to show the images in the library. from there you can drag and drop one image at a time to your desktop or anywhere else on your pc. be aware though that every image you download will automatically be named "downloadedimage.png". so you have to rename in between downloads or else the new one overwrites the one you did previous.



Thx, that was VERY useable. Nice to have an experienced "iRuler" to guide you when needed, thx


----------



## CNPalmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21681294
> 
> 
> check out my pics... John's Industrial



Plus 1 to this!


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> check out my pics... John's Industrial



Can you post in the "irule remote pictures" thread in the avsforum?


----------



## johnsills1

I already did a while back


I'm working on some new buttons now.... I will post when I'm done. Until then, you can check them out on iRule images. John's Caution


----------



## CNPalmer

John,

Would it be possible to add a "Power On" button set in green. The current set includes 3 sizes of blue.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CNPalmer* /forum/post/21686248
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> Would it be possible to add a "Power On" button set in green. The current set includes 3 sizes of blue.



Sure, I can handle that for you


DONE!!!!!!


Look at the bottom


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I can handle that for you
> 
> 
> DONE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Look at the bottom



"John's caution" disappeared in the library, I can't find them any more...

:-/


----------



## runnernorth

When looking at the download site, there're some interfaces, appearing as UI.irl files, how does this work, when I've downloaded it, then what? Is it supposed to be uploaded directly in the builder library once it downloaded to the computer??


----------



## johnsills1

I'm pretty sure that you have to click on the panels drop down and click restore and browse to that irl file


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you have to click on the panels drop down and click restore and browse to that irl file



Once again, THX, sorry I'm such a newbie, but I'm improving all the time;-)

Btw , do you know where I can read about "how to use/build with the enlightened buttons"??

I've searched, but not found any info yet...:-/


----------



## johnsills1

sorry, I haven't heard of enlightened buttons What is it exactly


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sorry, I haven't heard of enlightened buttons What is it exactly



Maybe I'm wrong, but aren't the buttons with the blue stripe in the side "enlightened" , to indicate the button is "active" ??


----------



## johnsills1

Ok, I think I know what you are talking about now.....


When you create a panel, make sure that if it is linked with a button, just simply put the button with the blue "Enlightened" for that panel...


For example.... I have a few different panels that I use....


My XBMC panel has the XBMC Link button with the enlightened version for that panel and so on and so forth. There is not way as of yet to have a button change from one to another dependent upon status of a piece of equipment.


You fool the user into believing that the button is changing when he/she clicks to activate a panel.


I hope that is what you were talking about


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I think I know what you are talking about now.....
> 
> 
> When you create a panel, make sure that if it is linked with a button, just simply put the button with the blue "Enlightened" for that panel...
> 
> 
> For example.... I have a few different panels that I use....
> 
> 
> My XBMC panel has the XBMC Link button with the enlightened version for that panel and so on and so forth. There is not way as of yet to have a button change from one to another dependent upon status of a piece of equipment.
> 
> 
> You fool the user into believing that the button is changing when he/she clicks to activate a panel.
> 
> 
> I hope that is what you were talking about



Exactly, thx for your explanation- I'll have to try it, to figure out exactly how to do it... Sounds simple the way you explains it

Thx


----------



## johnsills1

Glad I could help


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21651366
> 
> 
> Guys I don't know if I am the only one and I kinda hope I am because I am such a big fan of iRule but is anyone having issues with Gateways and their data becoming corrupt? I have a lot of devices in my setups and I have noticed that a lot of the network device go back to defaulting to 192.168.1.70 and no port number. Also I just noticed my itach didn't have ANY of the devices associated with them.
> 
> 
> I sent an email to these guys months ago and really there was no resolution. Today they replied with we would need your account info to login and test on an ipad. No way in the world that I can share that information with them as - foolishly as it is now - it is associated with my primary email account.
> 
> I was getting a corrupt data. This was all when I was only using ONE ipad and now I am using multiple so it seems like a bigger mess. I restored from another device but things are just plain broken. Now I have to sit down and figure all this crap out AGAIN. SO SO SO SO SO SO frustrated
> 
> 
> If you are having any trouble with gateways please let me/us know because I think there is a problem here and I would like to get people to help reproduce it so the iRule folks don't think I am crazy - which I am.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



Turns out the corruption issue was me trying to make my device names and gateway names the same and I copied a & in the name and that corrupted just about everything. Anyway they said it is a bug they will fix so that is good. I had to transfer my license to a new gmail account for the diagnostics but that is ok.


Has anyone noticed or thought the traffic on this thread slowed down lately? People getting ready for spring and going (gulp) outside?!


Neil


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out the corruption issue was me trying to make my device names and gateway names the same and I copied a & in the name and that corrupted just about everything. Anyway they said it is a bug they will fix so that is good. I had to transfer my license to a new gmail account for the diagnostics but that is ok.
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed or thought the traffic on this thread slowed down lately? People getting ready for spring and going (gulp) outside?!
> 
> 
> Neil



More people are going to irulecommunity.com



Alex


----------



## tngiloy

I admit I'm a geezer. I have never used an iphone or android device.

I purchased a samsung galaxy player (not phone) specifically to use as a remote with irule.

I set up the galaxy player (I think). It has wireless connection and said that it synch'ed. I can check e-mail and do websearches, etc.


I purchased a gc-100-6 (hopefully in shipment) and the $49 irule package.

On the irule site there is a link for ipad and iphone apps, but I don't see a link for android devices.

Could someone please help me find the android irule app.


Tom


----------



## johnsills1

You have to download it from the android market or from the following link

http://www.iruleathome.com/support/downloads.html


----------



## tngiloy

Thanks for the quick reply.

Got that now.


I'll probably be back here with more questions.


Tom


----------



## sfatula

I am looking at iRule to possible purchase, but have a question about the gateways. Their compatable devices chart shows iTach and GC100 models. The connections are 1 with GC100's, which I do not want. Therefore, I would likely want th iTach. Looks like I'd need several since only 3 IR per device. However, there is a column labelled "I/O" on their chart, what does that refer to that GC100 can do but iTach can not? GC100 has 2, iTach 0.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfatula* /forum/post/21700723
> 
> 
> I am looking at iRule to possible purchase, but have a question about the gateways. Their compatable devices chart shows iTach and GC100 models. The connections are 1 with GC100's, which I do not want. Therefore, I would likely want th iTach. Looks like I'd need several since only 3 IR per device. However, there is a column labelled "I/O" on their chart, what does that refer to that GC100 can do but iTach can not? GC100 has 2, iTach 0.



i believe thats referring to contact closure relays. notice that not all the gc-100s are listed as 2. the gc-100-6 is listed as 0, with the 12 and the 18 listed as 2. that is in keeping with the number of relays on those devices, and relays are the only things other than ir and rs232 that the global cache devices have.


also, note that just because there are only 3 ir outputs, doesn't necessarily mean you're limited to controlling 3 devices. using double or triple head emitters, you can really control up to 9 devices with emitters. and if you throw a blaster in the mix, even more than that.


----------



## magicj1

Does anyone have a set of codes for the Marantz PM-6010 amplifier?


----------



## CNPalmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/21686531
> 
> 
> Sure, I can handle that for you
> 
> 
> DONE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Look at the bottom



As always, much appreciation to the comunity and response from members like John.










Couldn't figure out that I had to re-import the library to see the new images...

*iRule ProTip #23: When a User Image library is updated, you must re-import said User Image library back into your Saved Libraries to see the updated changes.*


----------



## Ayla

Do you guys think iRule will ever be 'power state aware'?


I mean like my Logitech Harmony, it knows which devices are in use and powers off the others when changing from ie. TV watching to Xbox gaming.


----------



## bentson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ayla* /forum/post/21708574
> 
> 
> Do you guys think iRule will ever be 'power state aware'?
> 
> 
> I mean like my Logitech Harmony, it knows which devices are in use and powers off the others when changing from ie. TV watching to Xbox gaming.



You might be able to query power state with feedback. The Logitech doesn't know the actual power state of your devices. It just remembers whether you powered on or off with the remote. If you/wife/kid turns something on or off manually the Logitech will off in its 'power state awareness.'


----------



## CNPalmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ayla* /forum/post/21708574
> 
> 
> Do you guys think iRule will ever be 'power state aware'?
> 
> 
> I mean like my Logitech Harmony, it knows which devices are in use and powers off the others when changing from ie. TV watching to Xbox gaming.



So you could perform a similar function with iRule. For your source switching buttons to which you have a sequence assigned you can always add in a "power off" code for a device.


For example, if I want to switch from TV watching to my PS3, my "TV -> PS3" task button has an additional "power off" command for my cable box.


Of course this takes some specialized buttons depending on which "task" I'm currently in and then changing the mapped commands to the buttons accordingly.


----------



## ecrabb

Hi all,


The iRule Builder server will undergo scheduled maintenance today from 4:00PM - 5:30PM Pacific time. During that time, the database will be placed in a read-only mode. Syncing handsets should still operate, and the Builder may be accessible, but you will not be able to save any changes. We apologize for the late notice and for any inconvenience this may cause.


SC


----------



## johnsills1

First of all, I've been trying to figure out the code on this web page....

http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title...nerate_Actions 


GetCurrentlyPlaying is the portion that I'm interested here. I am using iRule on my Motorola XOOM tablet to control my entire Home Theater System. I rule allows for you to have a panel with multiple buttons as well as URLs incorporated into it. I would like to draw from the getcurrentlyplaying command and insert the thumbnail for the movie into the panel on iRule. When I say panel, it's basically a page. iRule allows for many different panels so you can have command buttons for each type of equipment. I hope that makes sense.


I use this command line in iRule to query XBMC for the information.


xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=GetCurrentlyPlaying


iRule requires that you set up http Gateways which place the ip address and port number in front of the command.


The resulting command from iRule would be 192.168.1.x:8080/xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=GetCurrentlyPlaying


Now, when I place that into an adress line on a computer in my network in a browser, it brings up all of the information about the movie I'm currently watching. The problem is, I do not know where XBMC stores the thumbnail on my computer. In addition, I do not know what format the command line needs to be to call up that thumbnail. For example, on the webpage I linked above, it says http://xbox/thumb.jpg is the correct format. I am guessing that I should adjust it to http://192.168.1.x:8080/thumb.jpg but I know that doesn't do what I need. If I knew where XBMC stores the nowplaying thumbnail, then could add to the command line.


In addition to these problems, I'm affraid that the .tbn image will not display on my tablet due to the fact that it isn't compatible with Android.


I'm sorry to be so long winded, but I'm totally lost.


----------



## magicj1

Is there a way that you could assign a button so say when your watching a Movie, that this could be pressed and the screen goes blank, then to bring the screen back on, a single tap with the finger on the screen?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21731094
> 
> 
> Is there a way that you could assign a button so say when your watching a Movie, that this could be pressed and the screen goes blank, then to bring the screen back on, a single tap with the finger on the screen?



Not on an iDevice. What tablet/phone are you using? An iDevice has to be jailbroken and the Cydia "ScreenDimmer" app installed.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21731417
> 
> 
> Not on an iDevice. What tablet/phone are you using? An iDevice has to be jailbroken and the Cydia "ScreenDimmer" app installed.



I'm using an ipad 1st gen and an ipod touch 1st gen.


My ipad is jail broken, I will look into this, thanks


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21731417
> 
> 
> Not on an iDevice. What tablet/phone are you using? An iDevice has to be jailbroken and the Cydia "ScreenDimmer" app installed.



I have no problem doing that. Can you describe how the screendimmer app can interface with iRule if installed?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/21731991
> 
> 
> I have no problem doing that. Can you describe how the screendimmer app can interface with iRule if installed?



ScreenDimmer doesn't interface with iRule, it interfaces with the iOS operating system. When left alone for a predetermined period of time, the iOS screen will go black, and will come back on again when the device senses motion or when the screen is touched. Don't confuse this with sleep. The i device does not go to sleep, the screen just goes black (or dim, you decide) maintaining a gateway connection at all times. When the screen comes back, there's no slide lock because the device wasn't sleeping. This is for iOS 4 and older. I don't know yet if they've developed a jailbreak for iOS 5.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21733655
> 
> 
> ScreenDimmer doesn't interface with iRule, it interfaces with the iOS operating system. When left alone for a predetermined period of time, the iOS screen will go black, and will come back on again when the device senses motion or when the screen is touched. Don't confuse this with sleep. The i device does not go to sleep, the screen just goes black (or dim, you decide) maintaining a gateway connection at all times. When the screen comes back, there's no slide lock because the device wasn't sleeping. This is for iOS 4 and older. I don't know yet if they've developed a jailbreak for iOS 5.



ScreenDimmer works fine on my iOS 5.x jailbroken Touch and iPad2.


(I just do not understand why Apple decided not to include such basic feature like a screensaver in their OS.)

_____

Axel


----------



## GetGray

Thanks guys. Not to stray too far OT, soes the ScreenDimmer just display a black screen, or is it actually turning off the screen like the sleep mode? If it's just "painting" a black screen, then it won't have the battery advantage of "screen off", and I expect it won't really look black in my 100% light controlled theater. I've never checked the black floor on the iPhone/pad







.


Based on what mborner commented "(or dim, you decide)", I'm expecting the worse.


----------



## Axel

ScreenDimmer turns the display off.

____

Axel


----------



## GetGray

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## cheezit73

I just thought I would throw out there that I just jail broke my iPad one on the latest ios and installed screen dimmer and it is awesome. I should have done it a long time ago. No more waiting for gateway connections and in general it has increased my battery life by a noticeable amount. Also installed an app called dimmer that allows you to turn the brightness down substantially more than stock.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Not on an iDevice. What tablet/phone are you using? An iDevice has to be jailbroken and the Cydia "ScreenDimmer" app installed.




Where about's is the download for Screendimmer?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21735458
> 
> 
> Where about's is the download for Screendimmer?



This is where you can get it once your device is jailbroken.

http://cydia.saurik.com/store/


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you can get it once your device is jailbroken.
> 
> http://cydia.saurik.com/store/



Thanks.


I was told my iPad has been jail broken.


Ive gone onto that link but I can not see where I pay for it?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1* /forum/post/21735584
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> I was told my iPad has been jail broken.
> 
> 
> Ive gone onto that link but I can not see where I pay for it?



If your iPad is jailbroken, the Cydia app should have installed automatically. The Cydia app icon is the Cydia app store.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If your iPad is jailbroken, the Cydia app should have installed automatically. The Cydia app icon is the Cydia app store.



I see. Mine can't be jail broken then, I was told it was. May be my OH has updated with out realizing. I will have to look into jailbreaking then.



Thanks.


----------



## hanspettersson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrekk76* /forum/post/20785333
> 
> 
> Yes I created some webpages done with the jsonrcp api, so it nothing more then JavaScript. And I cant say I'm all that good with js.



Great work!

Wondering if you whant to share some code?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Got this press release from Global Cache today:



> Quote:
> Jacksonville, OR, USA - March 6, 2012 - Global Caché, the leading independent manufacturer of IP and WiFi connectivity products for the control and automation market, announced today they have awarded their Value Added Reseller (VAR), US Distributor, and International Distributor top honors for sales of Global Caché products in 2011. The top VAR award goes to iRule, makers of the iRule smartphone and tablet app for control and automation, top U.S. distributor to SmartHome, the well-known distributor of technology for homes and businesses, and top international distributor to Comm-Tec, Global Caché Master distributor for Germany and France.
> 
> 
> iRule sells Global Caché hardware as part of their total control and automation solution. The highly popular iRule app for smartphones and tablets is fully integrated with Global Caché hardware to provide a cost-effective, powerful control solution. "Global Caché products are an integral and important part of our product offering," said Itai Ben-Gal, iRule President.



Nice job iRule. And good news for our community of users.


----------



## jimim

appletv.


u guys using it in irule is it possible to call up movies through direct commands in irule meaning if i insert a pic of a movie can i add a command that will call the movie right up from my server?


thanks,

jim


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21735330
> 
> 
> I just thought I would throw out there that I just jail broke my iPad one on the latest ios and installed screen dimmer and it is awesome. I should have done it a long time ago. No more waiting for gateway connections and in general it has increased my battery life by a noticeable amount. Also installed an app called dimmer that allows you to turn the brightness down substantially more than stock.



This does sound awesome and I'll have to try it out tonight, but I wanted to offer my solution as well is this motion-based system doesn't work for everyone.


I used activator (installed by default with sbsettings) to set a short hold of the home button while the device is locked to launch iRule, whether it was running already or not. Activator allows all sorts of custom actions you can use to meet your needs


----------



## akmil.abdulah

I've been searching for an answer to this, but I can't find one. Is there a way to send a WOL magic packet from a button? Seems like a useful feature to turn on my HTPC. I don't like the way WoL is currently implemented where it sends the WoL packet automatically when trying to connect to a gateway. What about when I just want to start the PC to use WMC or to listen to music? WoL is more reliable than an IR wakeup command since it works even if the PC is turned off completely or hibernating.


Second question is, is there a way to launch another app from a button in iRule? I have an iTunes button in my iRule that wakes up my computer and turns on my sound system and sets it to the correct input. But once that's done, I would like my iPad to automatically go directly to the iTunes remote app so I can control iTunes from there. Right now, I have to close iRule and then open the Apple Remote app manually. By the way, the iViewer/Commandfusion has this feature so you can launch any app from the iViewer remote.


----------



## sixfootgeek

I had my Tivo Premiere working over ip last night on my android tablet. This morning I realized the device I selected had no commands for zoom and the colored buttons. So I selected a device that had those commands. After I synced I tried to control the Tivo and iRule locked up. No big deal I thought, I will just change it back to the working codes and it will be fine. No matter what I do, any Tivo ip command locks up iRule. I reset my network and Tivo thinking maybe it was a network issue. The Tivo has a static ip which I used to create a http gateway with 31339 port. I must be missing something. Please help!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akmil.abdulah* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been searching for an answer to this, but I can't find one. Is there a way to send a WOL magic packet from a button? Seems like a useful feature to turn on my HTPC. I don't like the way WoL is currently implemented where it sends the WoL packet automatically when trying to connect to a gateway. What about when I just want to start the PC to use WMC or to listen to music? WoL is more reliable than an IR wakeup command since it works even if the PC is turned off completely or hibernating.
> 
> 
> Second question is, is there a way to launch another app from a button in iRule? I have an iTunes button in my iRule that wakes up my computer and turns on my sound system and sets it to the correct input. But once that's done, I would like my iPad to automatically go directly to the iTunes remote app so I can control iTunes from there. Right now, I have to close iRule and then open the Apple Remote app manually. By the way, the iViewer/Commandfusion has this feature so you can launch any app from the iViewer remote.



You may want to do a bit of research on your blanket "ANY APP" comment. It is up to the app developer as to whether or not they allow to be launched from another app. Sonos is a prime example of not being able to be launched. I suggest you take yourself over to irulecommunity.com and check out the upcoming features post.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sixfootgeek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had my Tivo Premiere working over ip last night on my android tablet. This morning I realized the device I selected had no commands for zoom and the colored buttons. So I selected a device that had those commands. After I synced I tried to control the Tivo and iRule locked up. No big deal I thought, I will just change it back to the working codes and it will be fine. No matter what I do, any Tivo ip command locks up iRule. I reset my network and Tivo thinking maybe it was a network issue. The Tivo has a static ip which I used to create a http gateway with 31339 port. I must be missing something. Please help!



HTTP or NETWORK GATEWAY? TiVo is network gateway.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This does sound awesome and I'll have to try it out tonight, but I wanted to offer my solution as well is this motion-based system doesn't work for everyone.
> 
> 
> I used activator (installed by default with sbsettings) to set a short hold of the home button while the device is locked to launch iRule, whether it was running already or not. Activator allows all sorts of custom actions you can use to meet your needs



Dimming function is already added to the app version that is about to be released. In the app settings menu you would enable Prevent System Lock and a dimming option will appear. This is only iOS 5 ability.



Alex


----------



## HDbaseT fan

I`ve finally finish my house and my AV rack is on place. I Have bought an Itach ip2ir. But I have some problems with some "lag" when I`m tab on buttons. I`m also wondering how I can control the volume of my yamaha reciever fast. I`ve configured with the "hold to replay functions, and tried with different delays etc. But nothing works. Please help! I`m from norway so please be aware of my english;D


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDbaseT fan* /forum/post/21756266
> 
> 
> I`m also wondering how I can control the volume of my yamaha reciever fast. I`ve configured with the "hold to replay functions, and tried with different delays etc. But nothing works.



Try the suggestions from this post and see if it helps.


----------



## blkicevic

ipad3 (sorry i am not sold on the new Ipad moniker) + Irule = full 1080p graphics.... Maybe? any of you irule devs working on an app update to take advantage of all those little pixels?


----------



## sixfootgeek

I was using http. Figured it out right after I posted. Thanks tho.


----------



## sixfootgeek

I got my sc-35 working with irule with ip and rs232. I got all the feedbacks working (volume listen mode etc.) however I cannot get the input audio feedback. How can I get the input mode to display feedback? i.e. DTS-HD DOLBY HD etc. When I am watching a movie and I pause it the feedback displays Stereo and when I un-pause it displays auto surround.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akmil.abdulah* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Second question is, is there a way to launch another app from a button in iRule? I have an iTunes button in my iRule that wakes up my computer and turns on my sound system and sets it to the correct input. But once that's done, I would like my iPad to automatically go directly to the iTunes remote app so I can control iTunes from there. Right now, I have to close iRule and then open the Apple Remote app manually. By the way, the iViewer/Commandfusion has this feature so you can launch any app from the iViewer remote.



yes you can launch the Remote app from an iRule button. It is described earlier in this thread in several posts. Check post #5610 for instance.


----------



## jautor

Ok I've searched the thread with as many search terms as I could think of, but didn't find an answer. I have two DirecTV receivers, both network-connected. I created a set of panels for the receiver, then copied those panels (so the pages are the same for both).


The first instance works great - nothing from the second. Doing some testing now I had to create a second Device (called Direct HTTP #2) duplicating the "DirecTV HTTP HR20-700..." device. But then I'll need to change the commands on each button (for the second instance of the pages) to map to the second instance of the DirecTV device in the device list. I changed one button and that worked - so at least I know what's going on... Is there any way to bulk-assign this? Or am I missing something very basic? Going through all the pages to replace each command would be a real PITA...


I would have thought that there would be a simpler way to copy pages to work on another device - especially since it's the same device type.


Thanks,


Jeff


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jautor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok I've searched the thread with as many search terms as I could think of, but didn't find an answer. I have two DirecTV receivers, both network-connected. I created a set of panels for the receiver, then copied those panels (so the pages are the same for both).
> 
> 
> The first instance works great - nothing from the second. Doing some testing now I had to create a second Device (called Direct HTTP #2) duplicating the "DirecTV HTTP HR20-700..." device. But then I'll need to change the commands on each button (for the second instance of the pages) to map to the second instance of the DirecTV device in the device list. I changed one button and that worked - so at least I know what's going on... Is there any way to bulk-assign this? Or am I missing something very basic? Going through all the pages to replace each command would be a real PITA...
> 
> 
> I would have thought that there would be a simpler way to copy pages to work on another device - especially since it's the same device type.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jeff



If you have Pro license you can share your original panel, click on Save from the file menu, then browse for shared panels and import your shared panel. When you do that, it will be imported with no commands at all.



Alex


----------



## ohotos

Anyone here has experience on using iRule with an Oppo BDP-93 player? I use the GC-100-6 as gateway and even thought I managed to get the remote control of my lighting to work I can't get it to work for the Oppo (using IR). Wanted to try over serial as well but am not sure if my cable works. Does it have to be a specific type of cable? I have a null-modem cable with DB9 F connectors and plugged that into another serial cable with Db9 M connectors so I get male on one side. Wondering if the cables are different (cross over maybe?) as for the moment this doesn't work either.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohotos* /forum/post/21768744
> 
> 
> Anyone here has experience on using iRule with an Oppo BDP-93 player? I use the GC-100-6 as gateway and even thought I managed to get the remote control of my lighting to work I can't get it to work for the Oppo (using IR). Wanted to try over serial as well but am not sure if my cable works. Does it have to be a specific type of cable? I have a null-modem cable with DB9 F connectors and plugged that into another serial cable with Db9 M connectors so I get male on one side. Wondering if the cables are different (cross over maybe?) as for the moment this doesn't work either.



I was controlling my Oppo BDP-93 over IR through my GC100-6 without issue. Switched o IP2IR and no issues. What device are you using in the builder? I'm using the user device OPPO BDP-93 Code 1 (PS) and it works fine. Have you added the OPPO device to your gateway properly?

Jim


----------



## moreilly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohotos* /forum/post/21768744
> 
> 
> Anyone here has experience on using iRule with an Oppo BDP-93 player? I use the GC-100-6 as gateway and even thought I managed to get the remote control of my lighting to work I can't get it to work for the Oppo (using IR). Wanted to try over serial as well but am not sure if my cable works. Does it have to be a specific type of cable? I have a null-modem cable with DB9 F connectors and plugged that into another serial cable with Db9 M connectors so I get male on one side. Wondering if the cables are different (cross over maybe?) as for the moment this doesn't work either.



Null Modem and cross-over are the same thing. I believe you need a straight cable for the BDP-93 if you don't have one you can use one of these to convert your cable to straight (or just buy a straight cable);
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ohotos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I was controlling my Oppo BDP-93 over IR through my GC100-6 without issue. Switched o IP2IR and no issues. What device are you using in the builder? I'm using the user device OPPO BDP-93 Code 1 (PS) and it works fine. Have you added the OPPO device to your gateway properly?
> 
> Jim



Yes, I have added the device to my gateway. Will have to check exactly what device I am using in the builder and get back to you. I can see by the blinking led on the gateway that my commands or something seems to arrive at the gateway, but the IR emitter doesn't blink, whereas the one for my lights blinks and works as intended (switched out emitters with the same result).


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohotos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have added the device to my gateway. Will have to check exactly what device I am using in the builder and get back to you. I can see by the blinking led on the gateway that my commands or something seems to arrive at the gateway, but the IR emitter doesn't blink, whereas the one for my lights blinks and works as intended (switched out emitters with the same result).



For what its worth I have my IR cable plugged into the back.


----------



## argon007

I am planning to buy a iTach Wired TCP/IP to IR but i need to manual input IR codes. Do i have to buy also the Global Caché's GC-IRL IR Learner?


----------



## Andrew Wolfe

That iTach has an IR learner built in.


----------



## argon007

Thank you for the answer!


Another question: is there a delay between the moment you press the button (on the smartphone/tablet) and you see the command executed?


----------



## ecrabb

There is technically a delay, but it's imperceptible. I'd say the responsiveness is for all practical purposes identical to a hard-button remote.


In some cases, iRule is better than a factory hard-button remote. If you've ever used a DirecTV IR remote, you know it can be sluggish and frustrating. iRule macros make the channel changes directly to a desired channel almost instantaneous.


SC


----------



## ekkoville

^^


I agree totally. I have one iOS device with iRule and it's control of an H25 is perfect and instant. The numbers, nav buttons, and others are never wrong. You just lose the feel of the placement of the buttons. It's really a non issue though I think. One area that is an example of the above issue is the up arrow command to your nine favorites. It drags with anything other than the ip commands. Not sure why, but that alone is nice as I don't like to wait for something to happen when I hit a button.


----------



## Chiefrude1

Does anybody here have the hex codes for a PS3? I posted in the remote thread but have not had any luck yet. I am using the IR4PS3 codes that Irule has posted. All the codes work except for the "on" "off" and "PS Button" commands. I talked to tech support and the guy that helped me explained those 3 codes work just fine with his PS3 so I'm not really sure what's going on. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MDMiramontez

Has anyone used iRule with the DA5700es? Any input as to what I would need to connect irule to the reciever, does it require an additional gateway?


----------



## dkozinski

I have had irule running for over year. I had to switch out a bad router. I set to new ip 192.168.0.106. now no connection. tried on both android and ipad no luck.


any thoughts anyone?


----------



## bentson

...


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkozinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had irule running for over year. I had to switch out a bad router. I set to new ip 192.168.0.106. now no connection. tried on both android and ipad no luck.
> 
> 
> any thoughts anyone?



On your iOS device open Safari and put in the ip address of one of your Global Cache gateways. If you get page not found then your GC units IP settings do not match what you have in the iRule app. Did you have static IPs or did you do DHCP reservations?



Alex


----------



## dkozinski

my ip2ir and directv work fine. im having trouble with mce controller for my media center. I know it must be simple, just forgetting in my old age.










I just checked thru safari, unable to access htpc. if i enter address on htpc it connects and waits for commands


----------



## dkozinski

for anyone else with router issue like mine. My problem was a simple fix. make

sure windows connection is set as home. when i switched out and the connection got swapped to public.,


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21355926
> 
> 
> As I have posted back in September or so, 2412n listens on port 9761 as a PLM. Set it up as NETWORK GATEWAY and use Insteon raw commands. You can get real time feedback from each switch without the need to query anything. Feedback sample should be already shared in the database. Control command structure has been provided some time ago in this forum.
> 
> 
> One drawback of 2412n over its PLM is that it only accepts one connection at a time like GC-100.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I tried this using the Insteon Raw Commands sample and I do not get feedback until the status of the device is changed while iRule is listening. If I turn the light on using iRule, the feedback displays correctly as 100%. If I turn the light on using the dimmer switch, the feedback displays a bogus number in the thousands of percent.


----------



## MKaram

Can I use a single device profile to communicate with multiple iTach devices?


For example, one irule screen that can control two different iTach devices?


How much can I split the wired IR jacks on the iTach? I notice it has 3 ports but how many actual devices can I control with those ports *with just the iTach unit* and not another IR distribution block?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKaram* /forum/post/21798534
> 
> 
> Can I use a single device profile to communicate with multiple iTach devices?
> 
> 
> For example, one irule screen that can control two different iTach devices?
> 
> 
> How much can I split the wired IR jacks on the iTach? I notice it has 3 ports but how many actual devices can I control with those ports *with just the iTach unit* and not another IR distribution block?



you can theoretically control as many different gateways (an iTach is a gateway in irule speak) from one screen as buttons you can fit on that screen. in the builder you assign commands from various devices to your buttons (a device is a tv, receiver, etc). then within the irule app you assign those same devices to the appropriate gateway(s). when you press a button that has been assigned a command for device A, the app sends the command to device A's gateway. same for device B, and so on. so say you had 10 buttons on a screen and each of those buttons was assigned a power on command from a different tv, and each of those 10 tvs was being controlled by its own itach. in the app you would assign each tv device to it's corresponding itach gateway and you would then be controlling 10 different itachs from one page of your layout.


as for splitting the itach's ir outputs, i have gc-100's, not itachs, but i'm pretty sure the ir outputs are the same. i use several different three head emitter cables and can vouch for them working just fine. so if you do the simple math on that, you can control at least 9 devices from a single itach, with dedicated emitters. note though that you can also use a blaster, which could probably get you well more than 9 devices, assuming you have good line of sight to all of them.


----------



## MKaram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21799128
> 
> 
> you can theoretically control as many different gateways (an iTach is a gateway in irule speak) from one screen as buttons you can fit on that screen. in the builder you assign commands from various devices to your buttons (a device is a tv, receiver, etc). then within the irule app you assign those same devices to the appropriate gateway(s). when you press a button that has been assigned a command for device A, the app sends the command to device A's gateway. same for device B, and so on. so say you had 10 buttons on a screen and each of those buttons was assigned a power on command from a different tv, and each of those 10 tvs was being controlled by its own itach. in the app you would assign each tv device to it's corresponding itach gateway and you would then be controlling 10 different itachs from one page of your layout.
> 
> 
> as for splitting the itach's ir outputs, i have gc-100's, not itachs, but i'm pretty sure the ir outputs are the same. i use several different three head emitter cables and can vouch for them working just fine. so if you do the simple math on that, you can control at least 9 devices from a single itach, with dedicated emitters. note though that you can also use a blaster, which could probably get you well more than 9 devices, assuming you have good line of sight to all of them.




Each component I have has a physical IR input, so I would be splitting into hard lines rather than emitters.

This is less of an issue though because at the very worst I could connect to a powered distribution block and make it work.


The bigger question is the one about the gateways. Thanks for the info you provided.

What about macros or activities that span multiple gateways?


Just, for example, say I had a button called "PARTY TIME!"

Could that *one* button's macro impact multiple gateways?

Like it would turn off lights via gateway 1 and turn on music via gateway 2?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKaram* /forum/post/21799270
> 
> 
> The bigger question is the one about the gateways. Thanks for the info you provided.
> 
> What about macros or activities that span multiple gateways?
> 
> 
> Just, for example, say I had a button called "PARTY TIME!"
> 
> Could that *one* button's macro impact multiple gateways?
> 
> Like it would turn off lights via gateway 1 and turn on music via gateway 2?



Absolutely. My system on/off macro affects three different gateways simultaneously: a GC-100 for a serial switcher and several IR devices, an IP gateway in my pre/pro, and another IP gateway which is my Indigo Insteon controller running on a Mac mini. The GC-100 could just as well be 2 different iTach devices, for a total of four.


I'd say multiple gateways are probably just as common around AVS as single gateway systems, if for no other reason because of the increasing popularity of IP-controllable AVR's, pre's, and displays.


SC


----------



## MKaram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/21799577
> 
> 
> Absolutely. My system on/off macro affects three different gateways simultaneously: a GC-100 for a serial switcher and several IR devices, an IP gateway in my pre/pro, and another IP gateway which is my Indigo Insteon controller running on a Mac mini. The GC-100 could just as well be 2 different iTach devices, for a total of four.
> 
> 
> I'd say multiple gateways are probably just as common around AVS as single gateway systems, if for no other reason because of the increasing popularity of IP-controllable AVR's, pre's, and displays.
> 
> 
> SC



Awesome... then it looks like I'm buying some irule equipment.


----------



## GetGray

Guys: I searched the thread for "+ethernet and +htpc" but didn't find the answer. I hav a HTPC I'd like to try to control via ethernet and iRule. I need to replicate the functionality of a Windows Media Center IR remote. Does anyone know if this can be doen with iRule? I assume I need some app running on the PC but I don't know what.


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/21799678
> 
> 
> Guys: I searched the thread for "+ethernet and +htpc" but didn't find the answer. I hav a HTPC I'd like to try to control via ethernet and iRule. I need to replicate the functionality of a Windows Media Center IR remote. Does anyone know if this can be doen with iRule? I assume I need some app running on the PC but I don't know what.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



Yes you can control WMC with iRule - check out this tutorial that explains how:
http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/mce-control.html 


It works quite nicely.


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/21799766
> 
> 
> Yes you can control WMC with iRule - check out this tutorial that explains how:
> http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/mce-control.html
> 
> 
> It works quite nicely.


*DOH!* Now how'd I miss that?? Thank you.


Adding keywords for the next dummy like me who may search like I did









HTPC Ethernet Remote IP WMC


----------



## moreilly

Version 2.3 is out! Just got the email. Haven't tried it yet but it has iTunes integration (as an add-on module) and some other nifty features.


----------



## absolootbs

"itunes module is not supported by 'ipod or iphone (480x320)' handset type" = huge boo. this is the number 1 feature i've been waiting for since i started using irule a year and a half ago







. was so looking forward to not having to toggle between irule for volume control and apple remote for itunes control.


----------



## cheezit73

Sweet!


Does anyone know what they mean on the list of improvements it says "Improved macros with command queuing"


What is command queuing and how do I use it?


Also there was talk of being able to hide the top bar but I don't see how to do that, did that make it into the release?


Thanks!


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "itunes module is not supported by 'ipod or iphone (480x320)' handset type" = huge boo. this is the number 1 feature i've been waiting for since i started using irule a year and a half ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . was so looking forward to not having to toggle between irule for volume control and apple remote for itunes control.



I kinda wish this was added too but prob cause the size of the screen was a limiting factor. Or maybe they want to see how the iPad version works out and then add other smaller idevices.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21803028
> 
> 
> Also there was talk of being able to hide the top bar but I don't see how to do that, did that make it into the release?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It's located in the "more" menu, then click "nav".


----------



## jimim

iTunes is very very slick! i don't think u can use the inset box that we r used to though. i had to delete it to have the module place on a page. u also have to play with the columns and rows a bit with synching back and forth to get it where u like and then write down the numbers for the col and row to make it easier.


mborner. . .to hide the nab bar u have to add the synch button and gateway or anything else u might need. how do u do that in the more tab?


jim


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21803028
> 
> 
> Also there was talk of being able to hide the top bar but I don't see how to do that, did that make it into the release?



it's in the handset setup. go to options -> handsets. in the handset manager, click on one of your iOS handsets in the left hand pane and it'll have a new attribute at the bottom of the list in the right hand pane called "hide navigation bar".


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21803512
> 
> 
> to hide the nab bar u have to add the synch button and gateway or anything else u might need. how do u do that in the more tab?
> 
> 
> jim



the more tab is where you find the navigational items, to drag and drop to your layout (5th heading: "navigation"). see my post above as to how you actually hide the bar.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21803530
> 
> 
> the more tab is where you find the navigational items, to drag and drop to your layout (5th heading: "navigation"). see my post above as to how you actually hide the bar.



when i drag and drop say "browser" or navigation i get a ? in the green box?


i also tried to put an image and drop it on the image but nothing?


jimi


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese* /forum/post/21797915
> 
> 
> I tried this using the Insteon Raw Commands sample and I do not get feedback until the status of the device is changed while iRule is listening. If I turn the light on using iRule, the feedback displays correctly as 100%. If I turn the light on using the dimmer switch, the feedback displays a bogus number in the thousands of percent.



That is as expected. Insteon devices respond differently (format wise) when receive commands from controller vs when controller is receiving commands directly from the switch.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73* /forum/post/21803028
> 
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what they mean on the list of improvements it says "Improved macros with command queuing"
> 
> 
> What is command queuing and how do I use it?
> 
> 
> Also there was talk of being able to hide the top bar but I don't see how to do that, did that make it into the release?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Command queuing means that you won't be able to interrupt a macro until it is finished. So if the macro is executing and the user presses one of the buttons before the macro is finished, that press will get queued and will be executed after the macro is finished. Inserting a Message will block users from pressing any buttons until the macro is finished.




Alex


----------



## cheezit73

Awesome thanks for all the answers guys!!


I am loving all the updates, now if they can just fix my feedback problem with my vsx-01 and enhance feedback to extract my lutron GRX-rs232 string I will be thrilled!!


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21803668
> 
> 
> when i drag and drop say "browser" or navigation i get a ? in the green box?
> 
> 
> i also tried to put an image and drop it on the image but nothing?
> 
> 
> jimi



i haven't messed with the browser object, but it took me a couple minutes to figure this out with the navigation. first you drop the navigation object into your layout (which gives you the ? in the green box). then you drop an image from one of your imported libraries onto the navigation object (in your layout). i was trying it the other way around at first too.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21803019
> 
> 
> "itunes module is not supported by 'ipod or iphone (480x320)' handset type" = huge boo. this is the number 1 feature i've been waiting for since i started using irule a year and a half ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . was so looking forward to not having to toggle between irule for volume control and apple remote for itunes control.



Try 'signal server' in the meantime, works great on the iphone


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21803972
> 
> 
> i haven't messed with the browser object, but it took me a couple minutes to figure this out with the navigation. first you drop the navigation object into your layout (which gives you the ? in the green box). then you drop an image from one of your imported libraries onto the navigation object (in your layout). i was trying it the other way around at first too.



yup got it too!










so did u see u can dim the screen now when idle. after 1 min it will dim when the prevent lockup function is turned on.


what images r u using for "panels", "gateway", "sync"? for navigation. i using the keys image for gateways now and the tools for sync. any ideas?


browser is next! loving the new additions!


jim


edit. . .not too crazy about the hide feature. it messes up spacing when using the inset background and messes up some button placement.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21803978
> 
> 
> Try 'signal server' in the meantime, works great on the iphone



yea, i've known about signal almost as long as i've been using irule, but i'm generally not interested in things that aren't free when there's a free alternative, even when there _is_ a small downside associated with it (eg. having to switch between apps).




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21803989
> 
> 
> yup got it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so did u see u can dim the screen now when idle. after 1 min it will dim when the prevent lockup function is turned on.
> 
> 
> what images r u using for "panels", "gateway", "sync"? for navigation. i using the keys image for gateways now and the tools for sync. any ideas?
> 
> 
> browser is next! loving the new additions!
> 
> 
> jim
> 
> 
> edit. . .not too crazy about the hide feature. it messes up spacing when using the inset background and messes up some button placement.



so far i've only spent about 30 seconds changing my layout, throwing together the quickest page i could just so i could see what things were like with the bar hidden. so i just used blank source buttons and used the new add text feature to print the words "Sync", "Gateways", and "Panels" on them. i think most of the time i'll still photoshop permanent buttons, but in a pinch that add text feature seems like it'll come in very handy.


as for the dimming, i haven't messed with that yet. been jailbroken and using screendimmer the entire time i've been using irule, so i'm not sure i'll have the need.


----------



## GetGray

Where are the release notes?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21804170
> 
> 
> yea, i've known about signal almost as long as i've been using irule, but i'm generally not interested in things that aren't free when there's a free alternative, even when there _is_ a small downside associated with it (eg. having to switch between apps).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far i've only spent about 30 seconds changing my layout, throwing together the quickest page i could just so i could see what things were like with the bar hidden. so i just used blank source buttons and used the new add text feature to print the words "Sync", "Gateways", and "Panels" on them. i think most of the time i'll still photoshop permanent buttons, but in a pinch that add text feature seems like it'll come in very handy.
> 
> 
> as for the dimming, i haven't messed with that yet. been jailbroken and using screendimmer the entire time i've been using irule, so i'm not sure i'll have the need.



i really like the dim feature.


what i did notice is this.


i have a nuvo grand concerto with a music port so most of the time i use that with the nuvo app, but now i have the iTunes module also. right now i don't have a mac up all the time so when i want to use the module i have to make sure iTunes is open. what i'm getting at is if u make the module part of a page that u use very frequent and don't have iTunes open it takes awhile again to get a signal that u are all go which can screw up macro's and button pushes.

what i did was make the iTunes module it's own panel and that way if the mac isn't up running iTunes i can still use the page that i need to cause the module is linked to it as a panel vs a page.


long story short for anyone who got that is:


make the module a panel if u don't plan on using it all the time and link to it. don't make it a page in the panel cause then it will have to sync up each time and that might hold u up.


so what i'm doing slowly is making a iTunes panel for every zone in the house. then the panel that controls each zone will link to that panel's intones module. i have multiple ones cause i want to have other controls for that zone on the iTunes module's panel also such as vol so i don't have to go back and forth.


__
https://flic.kr/p/6855410962
​

u can see i have 3 panels for mickey room for nuvo. that way if iTunes is not up and running i can still use the main mickey room page without waiting for a gateway sync. ya the mickey room is our gallery. we are big disney collectors of original commissioned art and walt disney classic collectibles for the past 15 years now. the room is 2 walls of custom curios built from the ground up for the collection. we r a disney family!










oh the back button for navigation is awesome too! very cool.


i haven't housecleaned my remote in awhile so i don't know if these are new or old features.


jimi


----------



## lloydus

So this product used to be pretty basic so the rudimentary documentation was OK but not it's pretty complicated so I think greater effort needs to be spent in creating and maintaining documentation - timely maintenance. The release notes available here http://www.iruleathome.com/support/i...ase-notes.html are very rudimentary. For example two things I would like to do but cannot figure out:

- how to buy or try itunes module and then use it

- fade transitioning

- hide Navigation Bar

- rounded corners


----------



## arkasi55

You can buy the iTunes module from within Builder by clicking Options at the top of the left navigation pane, then clicking handsets. $25 seems a little steep to me personally, but then i'm a Sonos user so it makes no difference to me.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21806291
> 
> 
> So this product used to be pretty basic so the rudimentary documentation was OK but not it's pretty complicated so I think greater effort needs to be spent in creating and maintaining documentation - timely maintenance. The release notes available here http://www.iruleathome.com/support/i...ase-notes.html are very rudimentary. For example two things I would like to do but cannot figure out:
> 
> - how to buy or try itunes module and then use it
> 
> - fade transitioning
> 
> - hide Navigation Bar
> 
> - rounded corners



Buying, installing, and configuring iTunes module is here:
http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/itunes-module.html 


It also discusses rounded corners.


Fade transitioning is pretty easy, just change page motions from no to yes in the page properties.


Hiding the nav bar is discussed a few posts above.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arkasi55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can buy the iTunes module from within Builder by clicking Options at the top of the left navigation pane, then clicking handsets. $25 seems a little steep to me personally, but then i'm a Sonos user so it makes no difference to me.



Some companies charge over 99 for modules.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Buying, installing, and configuring iTunes module is here:
> http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/itunes-module.html
> 
> 
> It also discusses rounded corners.
> 
> 
> Fade transitioning is pretty easy, just change page motions from no to yes in the page properties.
> 
> 
> Hiding the nav bar is discussed a few posts above.



Thanks for the fade transition tip!


----------



## CNPalmer

Wonder when they will update the app for the Android version... still stuck at 1.0.1.


I understand the model which drives profit is based upon platform adoption but don't leave a whole platform hanging in the breeze!


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CNPalmer* /forum/post/21807093
> 
> 
> Wonder when they will update the app for the Android version... still stuck at 1.0.1.
> 
> 
> I understand the model which drives profit is based upon platform adoption but don't leave a whole platform hanging in the breeze!


 http://www.irulecommunity.com/index....it=25&start=25


----------



## runnernorth

In my opinion, it's too bad we can't agree moving the iRule thread to the iRule community, the home of iRule...;-/

Just my 2 cents


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In my opinion, it's too bad we can't agree moving the iRule thread to the iRule community, the home of iRule...;-/
> 
> Just my 2 cents



For those who follow other threads here going to another place for iRule is an inconvenience.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21804170
> 
> 
> yea, i've known about signal almost as long as i've been using irule, but i'm generally not interested in things that aren't free when there's a free alternative, even when there _is_ a small downside associated with it (eg. having to switch between apps).



You only need to pay for it to be able to browse your full library I think. The control screen is fully functional, I just switch to remote if I want to pick a new playlist, song, etc. You can skip, pause, control volume and speakers and much more from within iRule.


Keep in mind the iTunes module is a $25 add-on in the builder, not free either.


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RDHolmes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> For those who follow other threads here going to another place for iRule is an inconvenience.



You're right, I too do it on and off, but we ALSO have to use/support the iRule community, I think ;-)


----------



## jimim

icons needed.


looking for the following as transparent psd's so i can make my own buttons.


1. house icon that is in color

2. itunes logo

3. safari logo

4. mail logo from mac

5. a nice back button

6. a security camera


thanks so much! i'm doing a ton of house cleaning with the new version out.


jim


----------



## tclinch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I too do it on and off, but we ALSO have to use/support the iRule community, I think ;-)



Does the forum have an app? I view 95% of the posts via my phone. I like many on this forum use a few products and it is nice to jump from one forum to another. I would be more inclined to use it if as simple as opening an app like avsforum.


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tclinch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Does the forum have an app? I view 95% of the posts via my phone. I like many on this forum use a few products and it is nice to jump from one forum to another. I would be more inclined to use it if as simple as opening an app like avsforum.



Hi, sadly there's no app, perhaps the future will bring one, but think there'll have to be loads of users before this is going to happen.. I too use my iPhone 99,9% of the time I spend on the web, reading various forums, whether it's through an app or directly through the internet browser....


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21810388
> 
> 
> icons needed.
> 
> 
> looking for the following as transparent psd's so i can make my own buttons.
> 
> 
> 1. house icon that is in color
> 
> 2. itunes logo
> 
> 3. safari logo
> 
> 4. mail logo from mac
> 
> 5. a nice back button
> 
> 6. a security camera



The easiest way to find graphics like these is google image search. Don't look for PSD's; rather look for PNG. Many PNGs are PNGs because the creator wanted transparency.


So search for "color house icon png", "Apple mail app icon png", etc. and you should have all the icons you need in about five minutes.


You can also find Mac app icons in the apps themselves, but it'll probably be faster to grab them from google.


SC


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/21813888
> 
> 
> The easiest way to find graphics like these is google image search. Don't look for PSD's; rather look for PNG. Many PNGs are PNGs because the creator wanted transparency.
> 
> 
> So search for "color house icon png", "Apple mail app icon png", etc. and you should have all the icons you need in about five minutes.
> 
> 
> You can also find Mac app icons in the apps themselves, but it'll probably be faster to grab them from google.
> 
> 
> SC



thanks for that. perfect. nice and easy and then i can make my own now.


jim


----------



## dkozinski

I messed with this a bit and don't really see the functionality. Is this supposed to actually launch other apps? .

To my understanding it can only open a webpage am I missing something?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkozinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I messed with this a bit and don't really see the functionality. Is this supposed to actually launch other apps? .
> 
> To my understanding it can only open a webpage am I missing something?



Right now u can only launch apps that other developers allow u to by publishing the URL. Like mail, safari, and a few others.


----------



## jimim

anyone notice if the builder is really slow with saving or loading lately? it takes up to 2 minutes on chrome to save lately?


jim


----------



## lloydus

The images on this page
http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/itunes-module.html 


bear no resemblance to the text describing them. Am I missing something?


----------



## lloydus

What do you guys see using messages for. I dont see a way to set how long a message is displayed for.


----------



## Leiser

Is the iTunes module registered to a specific iPad or can it be changed to another iPad? What if i buy a new one in the future, do i have to purchase a new license for it? Does anybody know?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21820093
> 
> 
> The images on this page
> http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/itunes-module.html
> 
> 
> bear no resemblance to the text describing them. Am I missing something?



LOL. I noticed that too. The written instructions are very easy to follow, though. I had my iTunes module purchased, installed, and configured in about 5 minutes. It's awesome, works flawlessly.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leiser* /forum/post/21820763
> 
> 
> Is the iTunes module registered to a specific iPad or can it be changed to another iPad? What if i buy a new one in the future, do i have to purchase a new license for it? Does anybody know?



I believe the license allows the module to be installed on up to 3 devices.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. I noticed that too. The written instructions are very easy to follow, though. I had my iTunes module purchased, installed, and configured in about 5 minutes. It's awesome, works flawlessly.



There are no instructions on that page to buy the module.


----------



## heffneil

So I am sure this has been cover 100 times but let me ask again:


can a apple tv be controlled over the network? If not with irule is there a way to embed the apple remote application with the new features of irule?


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## heffneil

Can one make a button in irule that its an HTTP call? I don't really care about the results or want to go away from irule.


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21821638
> 
> 
> There are no instructions on that page to buy the module.



Click to enlarge
Attachment 241561


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I am sure this has been cover 100 times but let me ask again:
> 
> 
> can a apple tv be controlled over the network? If not with irule is there a way to embed the apple remote application with the new features of irule?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



No ip control of atv. In the launching of the app tutorial I believe it specifically uses apple Remote app as part of example.



Alex


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21820093
> 
> 
> The images on this page
> http://www.iruleathome.com/tutorials/itunes-module.html
> 
> 
> bear no resemblance to the text describing them. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21820873
> 
> 
> LOL. I noticed that too. The written instructions are very easy to follow, though. I had my iTunes module purchased, installed, and configured in about 5 minutes. It's awesome, works flawlessly.
Click to expand...


Looks like that page is fixed now.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21820152
> 
> 
> What do you guys see using messages for. I dont see a way to set how long a message is displayed for.



Long macros are a good reason to use them. My system power-on macro runs for about 4 seconds, so it's nice to lock the UI out to keep the wife or kids from pressing additional buttons before the system is all powered on. Without locking the UI out, there's a real possibility of messing up the macro.


By default, the message stays up for length of the macro if it's at the beginning. If you put another message in at some point in the macro, it changes to that message. You can also set one to display > hide, and it will hide the message dialog while the rest of the macro executes.


There should be a short tutorial on the messages function.


SC


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/21824122
> 
> 
> There should be a short tutorial on the messages function.



Should be as in iRule should make one, or should be as in I should be able to find it if I go look?


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21823221
> 
> 
> Click to enlarge
> Attachment 241561



I need to learn to read


----------



## lloydus

So can anyone tell me what happens to all my pages if I change the "hide navigation bar" property of my iPad handset to "yes"? I currently have all landscape pages with 31 rows and 51 columns. Will my 31x51 setup just stretch to fill the extra pixels available?


I really don't want to to have to redesign everything from scratch if possible. I understand inserting a few back buttons around will be useful and a gateway & sync buttons are a necessity.


----------



## lloydus

So have an apple tv and a pc with itunes and an av receiver which is connected to the apple tv but not to the pc. The apple tv is located next to my av receiver which outputs all music. My pc is not connected to my av receiver. Does anyone have any idea how I would set up the new itunes module to output sound from my reciever? It woudl have to somehow go through my apple tv. Please note that I know I could do this by controlling apple tv directly through the remote app or by controlling apple tv through an itach ip2ir but I am not interested in that - I would like to be able to see what is playing directly in the irule app.


Maybe this is not possible - in which case I just wasted $25 on the itunes module.


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/21824122
> 
> 
> Long macros are a good reason to use them. My system power-on macro runs for about 4 seconds, so it's nice to lock the UI out to keep the wife or kids from pressing additional buttons before the system is all powered on. Without locking the UI out, there's a real possibility of messing up the macro.
> 
> SC



This shouldn't be a problem anymore with the new versions command queuing all commands are sequenced and executed in order they are input! But I still like the message for long macros as it gives a better feeling that something is actually happening while components start up!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So have an apple tv and a pc with itunes and an av receiver which is connected to the apple tv but not to the pc. The apple tv is located next to my av receiver which outputs all music. My pc is not connected to my av receiver. Does anyone have any idea how I would set up the new itunes module to output sound from my reciever? It woudl have to somehow go through my apple tv. Please note that I know I could do this by controlling apple tv directly through the remote app or by controlling apple tv through an itach ip2ir but I am not interested in that - I would like to be able to see what is playing directly in the irule app.
> 
> 
> Maybe this is not possible - in which case I just wasted $25 on the itunes module.



I have my atv2 connected to an avr and I control it via IR and on the page I have the iTunes module. So I can control atv and see what's playing all in one screen. Just thinking outside the proverbial box. Unless of course I did not fully comprehend your question.




Alex


----------



## lloydus

Press release located at this location has a bunch of links in it, none of which work:
http://www.iruleathome.com/about_us_...ase_update.pdf


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21820875
> 
> 
> I believe the license allows the module to be installed on up to 3 devices.



Not correct. Press release here says it is $25 per handset:
http://www.iruleathome.com/about_us_...ase_update.pdf


----------



## heffneil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21822467
> 
> 
> Can one make a button in irule that its an HTTP call? I don't really care about the results or want to go away from irule.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Neil



Any ideas on this one guys? Just wondering.


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21820875
> 
> 
> I believe the license allows the module to be installed on up to 3 devices.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21825984
> 
> 
> I have my atv2 connected to an avr and I control it via IR and on the page I have the iTunes module. So I can control atv and see what's playing all in one screen. Just thinking outside the proverbial box. Unless of course I did not fully comprehend your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Any chance of sharing a screen shot of your page to see how you have laid it out?


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21825984
> 
> 
> I have my atv2 connected to an avr and I control it via IR and on the page I have the iTunes module. So I can control atv and see what's playing all in one screen. Just thinking outside the proverbial box. Unless of course I did not fully comprehend your question.
> 
> Alex



So I think you are saying that you use the atv2 remote (or the equivalent in irule) to control the atv2 and use the itunes module just to see what is playing. I think you don't use the itunes module to actually control what is playing; which is what I want to do. Does that make sense?

Lloyd


----------



## krichter1

I'm hoping someone would be so kind as to help me with a few noob questions/issues I'm having while attempting to build my first iPad IOS5 remote.


Here are my questions:


I'm using a default home screen but can't figure out how to use a different BG. No matter what I do I can't figure out how to go from Black brushed to carbonfiber.



How do I use both IR & IP devices w/ IP2IR GC gateway (anything more than just selecting the "IR" gateway and the correct kind of device)? For instance w/ DTV HR24 receiver for IP I only see channel info whereas the IR device for HR24 has all the other function keys (I need to have both defined in order to combine commands on to one page right?).



How do I use another persons prior created matching device layout, (meaning how to search, then use; and what search criteria do I use)?


Lastly are there any "old timers" out there that still uses the Kenwood Entre & DV5900 DVD changer system that could provide me the custom codes? Neither iRule not Roomie have these defined.










Thanks in advance!


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21825302
> 
> 
> So can anyone tell me what happens to all my pages if I change the "hide navigation bar" property of my iPad handset to "yes"? I currently have all landscape pages with 31 rows and 51 columns. Will my 31x51 setup just stretch to fill the extra pixels available?
> 
> 
> I really don't want to to have to redesign everything from scratch if possible. I understand inserting a few back buttons around will be useful and a gateway & sync buttons are a necessity.



I've been playing around with the 'hide navigation bar' feature and my understanding is that the background graphics need to be changed to fill the screen and all the other graphics simply move upwards leaving space at the bottom.


It took me a while to figure out graphics handling in iRule coming from the Pronto where scaling is easy. As I understand it there's no graphics scaling whatsoever in iRule. Both backgrounds and buttons have width and height properties, but no matter what these are set to the size of the graphics doesn't change. Graphics are imported at a certain size in pixels and that's how they're displayed.


My first setup with the nav bar used a grid pattern of 35 x 55. After hiding the nav bar, I imported new larger background graphics and it took me ages to get everything working properly and for some reason changing the grid pattern seemed to interact with the display area. I've now settled on a grid pattern of 38 x 60.


I'd be happy to be corrected if any of the above is wrong, as I'm fairly new to iRule.


One other thing to watch with 'hide navigation bar' is to make sure that you have a way to get back to the sync screen. I haven't done it ... but I'm guessing the only way out of this situation would be to remove iRule and download again from the app store. I'd be interested to know if there are any other options.


Cheers,


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21826634
> 
> 
> I'm using a default home screen but can't figure out how to use a different BG. No matter what I do I can't figure out how to go from Black brushed to carbonfiber.



in the builder scroll down so that you can see the bottom of you landscapte page. You should see a dropdown that will give you choices of "All layers", "foregroudn" and "background". Select "background" and then just click on the page and hit the delete button. You will delete the background image only. Then just drag another background image onto the page.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21826634
> 
> 
> How do I use both IR & IP devices w/ IP2IR GC gateway (anything more than just selecting the "IR" gateway and the correct kind of device)? For instance w/ DTV HR24 receiver for IP I only see channel info whereas the IR device for HR24 has all the other function keys (I need to have both defined in order to combine commands on to one page right?).



You don't. Every time you interact with a physical device (e.g. TV, AVR, DVD player) you do so through a gateway. In the case of physical devices that you interact with using IR the gateway will always be the IP2IR unit. in the case of the DTV receiver you will interact with it using a gateway taht you will create. The gateway will be the direct tv unit itself - it will be either a network gateway or an http gateway - I am not sure which one as I don't have one myself.. Hope that makes sense




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21826634
> 
> 
> How do I use another persons prior created matching device layout, (meaning how to search, then use; and what search criteria do I use)?



I think you have to be a pro user to do this. In the builder click on the "Browse" menu in the top left hand cornera and select "panels".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21826634
> 
> 
> Lastly are there any "old timers" out there that still uses the Kenwood Entre & DV5900 DVD changer system that could provide me the custom codes? Neither iRule not Roomie have these defined.



Perhaps check remote central.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21826634
> 
> 
> How do I use both IR & IP devices w/ IP2IR GC gateway (anything more than just selecting the "IR" gateway and the correct kind of device)? For instance w/ DTV HR24 receiver for IP I only see channel info whereas the IR device for HR24 has all the other function keys (I need to have both defined in order to combine commands on to one page right?).



Ah, I know why you're confused... There are actually two devices for DirecTV IP control... One contains all the channels. The other contains all the commands (as in the IR devices). If you search for vendor "DirecTV", the first is "DirecTV All Channels HTTP". If you scroll all the way to the bottom of the list, the one you want is "DirecTV Satellite HTTP".


It would be helpful if those two devices were listed together in the Builder device list.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21825707
> 
> 
> So have an apple tv and a pc with itunes and an av receiver which is connected to the apple tv but not to the pc. The apple tv is located next to my av receiver which outputs all music. My pc is not connected to my av receiver. Does anyone have any idea how I would set up the new itunes module to output sound from my reciever? It woudl have to somehow go through my apple tv. Please note that I know I could do this by controlling apple tv directly through the remote app or by controlling apple tv through an itach ip2ir but I am not interested in that - I would like to be able to see what is playing directly in the irule app.
> 
> 
> Maybe this is not possible - in which case I just wasted $25 on the itunes module.



No, you didn't waste $25... In fact, what you're trying to do is exactly what the iTunes module is designed to do. It lets you browse your music (or video) collection on a Mac or PC located anywhere on your network, then stream it directly to any networked AirPlay device. In your case, the PC isn't connected to the receiver, but the AppleTV is... So, your AppleTV is the AirPlay device, and that's where the iTunes module "sends" the music to play.


You didn't say which AppleTV you have... For AirPlay, you do need an ATV2 or ATV3 (black hockey-puck sized device). The original AppleTV (white/silver with built-in HD) doesn't support AirPlay.


SC


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/21827597
> 
> 
> No, you didn't waste $25... In fact, what you're trying to do is exactly what the iTunes module is designed to do. It lets you browse your music (or video) collection on a Mac or PC located anywhere on your network, then stream it directly to any networked AirPlay device. In your case, the PC isn't connected to the receiver, but the AppleTV is... So, your AppleTV is the AirPlay device, and that's where the iTunes module "sends" the music to play.
> 
> 
> You didn't say which AppleTV you have... For AirPlay, you do need an ATV2 or ATV3 (black hockey-puck sized device). The original AppleTV (white/silver with built-in HD) doesn't support AirPlay.
> 
> 
> SC



The Apple AirPort Express works great for streaming just music, and now any XBMC device can receive AirPlay content too


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21827619
> 
> 
> The Apple AirPort Express works great for streaming just music, and now any XBMC device can receive AirPlay content too



That's true... The Airport Express is excellent for say, a kitchen or office mini-system where you don't have/need a display. Great for audio-only situations.


Thanks for the heads-up on XMBC AirPlay support - I had no idea. Very cool.


SC


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No, you didn't waste $25... In fact, what you're trying to do is exactly what the iTunes module is designed to do. It lets you browse your music (or video) collection on a Mac or PC located anywhere on your network, then stream it directly to any networked AirPlay device. In your case, the PC isn't connected to the receiver, but the AppleTV is... So, your AppleTV is the AirPlay device, and that's where the iTunes module "sends" the music to play.
> 
> 
> You didn't say which AppleTV you have... For AirPlay, you do need an ATV2 or ATV3 (black hockey-puck sized device). The original AppleTV (white/silver with built-in HD) doesn't support AirPlay.
> 
> 
> SC



Ok thx. I believe it's possible. I am just not able to figure out how to do it.


Is that what the output device is on the iTunes gateway. Should I make that my atv2?


----------



## lloydus

Using an ipad that is where the "hide navigation bar" property is set to "yes" there's a little arrow pointing to the left in the bottom left hand corner of the ipad page. Anyone have any idea what that is for or indicates?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thx. I believe it's possible. I am just not able to figure out how to do it.
> 
> 
> Is that what the output device is on the iTunes gateway. Should I make that my atv2?



The output device on the iTunes gateway is the host Compt with iTunes running. It appears and then u add the 4 digit code in iTunes and u r paired from there the module or even the host Compt should be able to see all the airplay devices. The module has nothing to do with setting up the devices connected to the iTunes running Compt. Make sure u can select each device from iTunes first meaning the appletv. After u can send things to it. Add the host Compt in the gateway. And u r good for control.



Sorry if this isn't what u were asking but I thought it might be! Good luck. It's pretty slick! Let me know how u like the control with the appletv cause I might buy one now cause of the module.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So I think you are saying that you use the atv2 remote (or the equivalent in irule) to control the atv2 and use the itunes module just to see what is playing. I think you don't use the itunes module to actually control what is playing; which is what I want to do. Does that make sense?
> 
> Lloyd



Incorrect assumption on your part. I believe I clearly stated that I have iTunes module AND IR controls for atv2 all in the same page and nothing about launching any app.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Using an ipad that is where the "hide navigation bar" property is set to "yes" there's a little arrow pointing to the left in the bottom left hand corner of the ipad page. Anyone have any idea what that is for or indicates?



Back button if you have no navigation elements defined.



Alex


----------



## Ayla

Any way that I can use the iTunes module to control a computer running iTunes, not on my local network?


I have a remote iTunes that I stream from.


----------



## John V.

Hey guys, new to iRule here and just have a quick question and request.


How do you make your own channel logos and import them into the builder?


I basically need two channel logos from direcTV that are missing from the iRule image library.


1. Nat Geo Wild

2. The History Channel 2 (H2)


If anybody has the extra time, and it's too much trouble, I would greatly appreciate if somebody can add those logos on the default black buttons.


Thank You


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John V.* /forum/post/21831023
> 
> 
> Hey guys, new to iRule here and just have a quick question and request.
> 
> 
> How do you make your own channel logos and import them into the builder?
> 
> 
> I basically need two channel logos from direcTV that are missing from the iRule image library.
> 
> 
> 1. Nat Geo Wild
> 
> 2. The History Channel 2 (H2)
> 
> 
> If anybody has the extra time, and it's too much trouble, I would greatly appreciate if somebody can add those logos on the default black buttons.
> 
> 
> Thank You



Will these work? If you like them, PM me your email address and I'll send you the .png files.
Attachment 241756 

Attachment 241757


----------



## John V.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21831415
> 
> 
> Will these work? If you like them, PM me your email address and I'll send you the .png files.
> Attachment 241756
> 
> Attachment 241757



Those are perfect!! Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21827361
> 
> 
> in the builder scroll down so that you can see the bottom of you landscapte page. You should see a dropdown that will give you choices of "All layers", "foregroudn" and "background". Select "background" and then just click on the page and hit the delete button. You will delete the background image only. Then just drag another background image onto the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't. Every time you interact with a physical device (e.g. TV, AVR, DVD player) you do so through a gateway. In the case of physical devices that you interact with using IR the gateway will always be the IP2IR unit. in the case of the DTV receiver you will interact with it using a gateway taht you will create. The gateway will be the direct tv unit itself - it will be either a network gateway or an http gateway - I am not sure which one as I don't have one myself.. Hope that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have to be a pro user to do this. In the builder click on the "Browse" menu in the top left hand cornera and select "panels".
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps check remote central.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/21827576
> 
> 
> Ah, I know why you're confused... There are actually two devices for DirecTV IP control... One contains all the channels. The other contains all the commands (as in the IR devices). If you search for vendor "DirecTV", the first is "DirecTV All Channels HTTP". If you scroll all the way to the bottom of the list, the one you want is "DirecTV Satellite HTTP".
> 
> 
> It would be helpful if those two devices were listed together in the Builder device list.
> 
> 
> SC



Thanks for the feedback guys. Much appreciated!


One point of clarification on the IP devices though... are you implying it will converse automatically w/ the iPad or must I go into the iPad to define every IP conversation as a "gateway"?


----------



## krichter1

Also just a quickie on source buttons...










1) How do I make my own blank brushed both On & Off for my legacy devices (can they be exported from builder)?

2) How do I drag these on to my Home page for both On & Off (is it an overlay definition or something)?


Thanks!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21832288
> 
> 
> Also just a quickie on source buttons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) How do I make my own blank brushed both On & Off for my legacy devices (can they be exported from builder)?
> 
> 2) How do I drag these on to my Home page for both On & Off (is it an overlay definition or something)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Kevin, the blank brushed buttons are in the builder. They can only be saved to your computer while viewing them. In the iRule tab of browse image libraries, leave the look for field blank and then click search. This will bring up all of iRules default libraries. You'll see the brushed buttons without having to scroll down. View the gallery by clicking on the eye icon on the right. If you find a gallery you like, check the box to the left and click import. The buttons will now appear in your own gallery. If you want to save a particular button to your computer for editing purposes, click the eye icon to view, then drag the desired button to your computer.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21832140
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback guys. Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> One point of clarification on the IP devices though... are you implying it will converse automatically w/ the iPad or must I go into the iPad to define every IP conversation as a "gateway"?



Every IP device has to be defined in the iRule app on the iPad. When you press the "panels" button at the top left of the iRule app, you are presented with options on the bottom. Pressing on the "gateways" button will bring up a screen in which to set up any and all gateways. Not sure what you mean by "conversion"


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21833017
> 
> 
> Kevin, the blank brushed buttons are in the builder. They can only be saved to your computer while viewing them. In the iRule tab of “browse image libraries”, leave the “look for” field blank and then click search. This will bring up all of iRules default libraries. You’ll see the brushed buttons without having to scroll down. View the gallery by clicking on the “eye” icon on the right. If you find a gallery you like, check the box to the left and click import. The buttons will now appear in your own gallery. If you want to save a particular button to your computer for editing purposes, click the “eye” icon to view, then drag the desired button to your computer.



Outstanding, thanks!










iRule support told me something similar... to open my images on the right and expand =>Source iPad Stainless and left mouse drag to my desktop but that didn't work. Could it be because I'm on a Mac and if so is there a different process for Safari?


Another thing I can't seem to figure out with Source buttons on my Home screen is how to configure them so they show the "On" button when the source is active or is that done simply by using that "active" source button link on each individual device page? Hope that makes sense??










Also is there a consensus when using a default landscape page layout in terms of where you all work out of? Meaning I see a 'Home', 'Activity' but then below I also see 'Watch Movie' and 'Watch TV' along w/ 'Lighting'. Do most of you scratch all those and just work out of the Home area for initial screen load (selecting it as homepage=yes)?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21833314
> 
> 
> Outstanding, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iRule support told me something similar... to open my images on the right and expand =>Source iPad Stainless and left mouse drag to my desktop but that didn't work. Could it be because I'm on a Mac and if so is there a different process for Safari?
> 
> 
> Another thing I can't seem to figure out with Source buttons on my Home screen is how to configure them so they show the "On" button when the source is active or is that done simply by using that "active" source button link on each individual device page? Hope that makes sense??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also is there a consensus when using a default landscape page layout in terms of where you all work out of? Meaning I see a 'Home', 'Activity' but then below I also see 'Watch Movie' and 'Watch TV' along w/ 'Lighting'. Do most of you scratch all those and just work out of the Home area for initial screen load (selecting it as homepage=yes)?



On my own personal UI, I have all of my source buttons along the left side of every single page. None of my source buttons contain any commands, they are links only. Each source button links to its corresponding control page. I do it this way because no matter where I'm at in my UI, I have instant access to any of my devices without having to navigate to a different page.

A quick run down on "lit" or "active" source buttons;

You have to have both lit and unlit buttons in your gallery for each source. You place the lit button only on the page in which the button represents, all other buttons are to be un-lit. For example, the Denon control page will be the only page which contains the lit Denon button. On all other pages, you will use the non-lit Denon button. This goes the same for all of your source buttons.

When my iRule app is opened, it opens to my DVR control page as this is the same page that I use to power on my receiver, TV, and DVR. It's the page that I use 99% of the time. My home page is my activities page. This is where I tell iRule what I want to do. This is the page that contains all of my activity macros.


----------



## krichter1

Makes sense thank MB!


I just have to figure out how to move those blank brushed alum. source buttons on to my Mac desktop now.... anyone know?


----------



## nosdude

If i have my iTunes directory on a NAS storage, and the iTunes installed on my PC simply connects to that. If I purchase iTunes Module for iRule, can I simply connect that to my NAS and bypass the iTunes on my PC ???


I'm trying to keep my iTunes library/directory on the NAS, so I can access it using any device....


HELP. Thx


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Makes sense thank MB!
> 
> 
> I just have to figure out how to move those blank brushed alum. source buttons on to my Mac desktop now.... anyone know?



Doesn't irule have them in the dl section on their webpage? I know they have others? U. An also email them and they can send em to u in png format to edit?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If i have my iTunes directory on a NAS storage, and the iTunes installed on my PC simply connects to that. If I purchase iTunes Module for iRule, can I simply connect that to my NAS and bypass the iTunes on my PC ???
> 
> 
> I'm trying to keep my iTunes library/directory on the NAS, so I can access it using any device....
> 
> 
> HELP. Thx



Oh that would be nice cause then u don't need anything up and running. I can try that tonight or I'll drop itai an email. Let me know if u find out. I'm thinking u need the computer up and running with iTunes cause u have to be able to put the access code in for it to connect. I know u only do this once but that is in iTunes.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21833529
> 
> 
> Makes sense thank MB!
> 
> 
> I just have to figure out how to move those blank brushed alum. source buttons on to my Mac desktop now.... anyone know?



Kevin, I explained how to do that in post #6218


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21834171
> 
> 
> Oh that would be nice cause then u don't need anything up and running. I can try that tonight or I'll drop itai an email. Let me know if u find out. I'm thinking u need the computer up and running with iTunes cause u have to be able to put the access code in for it to connect. I know u only do this once but that is in iTunes.



Cool. Thanks for testing it tonight. Let us know how it turns out. It would definitely be awesome if it works.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21834171
> 
> 
> Oh that would be nice cause then u don't need anything up and running. I can try that tonight or I'll drop itai an email. Let me know if u find out. I'm thinking u need the computer up and running with iTunes cause u have to be able to put the access code in for it to connect. I know u only do this once but that is in iTunes.



Especially if the iTunes Gateway settings simply requires the iTunes folder location. I don't have the iTunes module downloaded yet, so I dont know what the settings are looking for.


----------



## cofn42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21834426
> 
> 
> Kevin, I explained how to do that in post #6218




This method does not work for me, on Windows 7, tried with Internet Explorer and Firefox, tried dragging from the Images section and from the search image library section, neither work.


Any other thoughts?


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21834426
> 
> 
> Kevin, I explained how to do that in post #6218



Thanks MB. It just doesn't work that way on a Mac (iRule spt confirmed it this morning). I get your well explained post but it didn't work. I opened it up at work using IE and was able to save them to my dektop then email to my account so I'm good now!


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21834171
> 
> 
> Oh that would be nice cause then u don't need anything up and running. I can try that tonight or I'll drop itai an email. Let me know if u find out. I'm thinking u need the computer up and running with iTunes cause u have to be able to put the access code in for it to connect. I know u only do this once but that is in iTunes.



The concept is that the iRule iTunes module connects to a computer that is running iTunes. The module only works as a remote control for iTunes. It works very similar to Apple's own Remote app, with the big advantage/difference that the module is fully integrated with iRule.


____

Axel


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/21834007
> 
> 
> If i have my iTunes directory on a NAS storage, and the iTunes installed on my PC simply connects to that. If I purchase iTunes Module for iRule, can I simply connect that to my NAS and bypass the iTunes on my PC ???
> 
> 
> I'm trying to keep my iTunes library/directory on the NAS, so I can access it using any device....
> 
> 
> HELP. Thx



You can't. You have to use iTunes because that is how the gateway is paired.




Alex


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/21835587
> 
> 
> The concept is that the iRule iTunes module connects to a computer that is running iTunes. The module only works as a remote control for iTunes. It works very similar to Apple's own Remote app, with the big advantage/difference that the module is fully integrated with iRule.
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



well there's the answer. just like i thought cause of the pairing with the passcode. i figured but who knew. . . all is good though. i have been using the module for a few days now. my nuvo music port crapped out and i'm waiting for the replacement so i have been spending some time using the module. it's really nice. i do miss pandora and spotify though!


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21836442
> 
> 
> well there's the answer. just like i thought cause of the pairing with the passcode. i figured but who knew. . . all is good though. i have been using the module for a few days now. my nuvo music port crapped out and i'm waiting for the replacement so i have been spending some time using the module. it's really nice. i do miss pandora and spotify though!



Bummer......... Thanks guys.


----------



## lloydus

I am having a hard time figuring out how to use the itunes module to play my itunes library (called "Pamela's library" in the attached screenshot) of mp3s on my apple tv. I can do it using the apple remote app but not iwth the itunes module in the irule app. I can control itunes on my home pc using the itunes app i.e. get it to play songs on my home pc but that only outputs sound to my home pc and I want to output sound to my apple tv using the itunes module.


Someone suggested that the device in my itunes gateway needs to be my home pc but when i pull from the list of devices all I see are already don't see a home pc and I have not created a device for my home pc.


Below are screenshots of my itunes module gateway:


And the panel that contains the itunes module on my ipad:


----------



## .Capstone

All of my gestures (which use to work flawlessly) are becoming very unreliable after the update. Half of the gestures still work fine, but the other half (mostly the two finger commands) only work once out of 20 tries. The only thing I have changed was updating the app on both my iPad1 and iPhone4. Gestures on my iPad is set up with a link on my Cable Panel that goes to a separate panel with only 1 page (and yes gestures is enabled on this 1 page). On the iPhone they're set up on the Cable Panel and enabled only on the 1 landscape page.


Any ideas on what's up here? These had been working absolutely flawlessly for over a year. Did the update do something I'm not aware of?


Thanks in advance.


-Wes


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21837339
> 
> 
> I am having a hard time figuring out how to use the itunes module to play my itunes library (called "Pamela's library" in the attached screenshot) of mp3s on my apple tv. I can do it using the apple remote app but not iwth the itunes module in the irule app. I can control itunes on my home pc using the itunes app i.e. get it to play songs on my home pc but that only outputs sound to my home pc and I want to output sound to my apple tv using the itunes module.
> 
> 
> Someone suggested that the device in my itunes gateway needs to be my home pc but when i pull from the list of devices all I see are already don't see a home pc and I have not created a device for my home pc.
> 
> 
> Below are screenshots of my itunes module gateway:
> 
> 
> And the panel that contains the itunes module on my ipad:



This might help. You need to turn on your speakers in the module.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am having a hard time figuring out how to use the itunes module to play my itunes library (called "Pamela's library" in the attached screenshot) of mp3s on my apple tv. I can do it using the apple remote app but not iwth the itunes module in the irule app. I can control itunes on my home pc using the itunes app i.e. get it to play songs on my home pc but that only outputs sound to my home pc and I want to output sound to my apple tv using the itunes module.
> 
> 
> Someone suggested that the device in my itunes gateway needs to be my home pc but when i pull from the list of devices all I see are already don't see a home pc and I have not created a device for my home pc.
> 
> 
> Below are screenshots of my itunes module gateway:
> 
> 
> And the panel that contains the itunes module on my ipad:



In the module bottom right corner did u select the proper speaker output meaning computer vs appletv?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This might help. You need to turn on your speakers in the module.



Sorry didn't read far enough. What he said! Lol


----------



## krichter1

Sorry just the newbie pest again . . .










So how do you guys handle your source flow if you have *more* than 7 devices you need to control? I was bummed to see that the left side for where you place your sources is static. I was hoping it would have it's own scrolling section up and down to show *all* your devices on one page.










As usual... Thanks guys (this thread has been great)!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21838406
> 
> 
> Sorry just the newbie pest again . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you guys handle your source flow if you have *more* than 7 devices you need to control? I was bummed to see that the left side for where you place your sources is static. I was hoping it would have it's own scrolling section up and down to show *all* your devices on one page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual... Thanks guys (this thread has been great)!



This would be one of my most desired features in iRule.


----------



## AirBenji

First, thanks - this thread is amazing and has helped me endlessly as I try to learn iRule.


Unfortunately I'm still stuck with an entry level question: I'm trying to get my Runco LS-5 projector working via IR, but I can't find codes in the database for it. (There are codes in the database for the LS-10i but I checked the manuals and they're different codes.) So I am working on adding the device, but I don't know if I should be entering the codes as "Global Cache Codes" or as "Network Codes." I think the answer is network codes but I'm really not sure. Can anyone help?


Also, the LS-5 codes are in the following format in the manual. Can anyone tell me how to add these in the database?

*POWER ON IR CODE:*
*SET 1:* 0x01
*SET 2:* 0xB7


Thanks in advance all!


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21838406
> 
> 
> Sorry just the newbie pest again . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you guys handle your source flow if you have *more* than 7 devices you need to control? I was bummed to see that the left side for where you place your sources is static. I was hoping it would have it's own scrolling section up and down to show *all* your devices on one page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual... Thanks guys (this thread has been great)!



See pics for what I do. I have "static" activities that lead to pages to control my multiple sources. Pics below are: "Home", "Watch" and "Adjust". When you click on a device under "Adjust" it takes you to pages with all of the individual device commands that are on that device's remote. When you click on "DirecTV" it selects the DTV input on the AVR and links to the DTV control page.


Hope that helps...

Have fun,

Jim


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AirBenji* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First, thanks - this thread is amazing and has helped me endlessly as I try to learn iRule.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'm still stuck with an entry level question: I'm trying to get my Runco LS-5 projector working via IR, but I can't find codes in the database for it. (There are codes in the database for the LS-10i but I checked the manuals and they're different codes.) So I am working on adding the device, but I don't know if I should be entering the codes as "Global Cache Codes" or as "Network Codes." I think the answer is network codes but I'm really not sure. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> Also, the LS-5 codes are in the following format in the manual. Can anyone tell me how to add these in the database?
> 
> 
> POWER ON IR CODE:
> 
> SET 1: 0x01
> 
> SET 2: 0xB7
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance all!



See ur build. Some stuff there to get u going!


----------



## Glimmie

I'm trying to control a Proliphix HTTP thermostat. I can control it from a browser by entering the commands on the browser:


Note you have to be logged into the device with a password. Does this mean Irule must also log in to control the device? Here's a command to turn the fan on:


192.168.1.7:5263/pdp?OID4.1.3=2&submit=Submit [carriage return]


This works fine but how do I send this from Irule? I set up a network gateway with the IP and port number and tried sending this as the command tied to the button.


pdp?OID4.1.3=2&submit=Submit [did not include a CR]


No work! Do I need an HTTP gateway and if so how do I build one?


Note I chose port 5263 and assigned it in the device's setup page. It was defaulted to port 80 for standard browser use.


The HTTP gateway has an option for "get" and "post". The Proliphix protocol supports "get" and "set" with "set" being the ?pdp in the command.So what is the proper gateway setting?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/21839791
> 
> 
> I'm trying to control a Proliphix HTTP thermostat. I can control it from a browser by entering the commands on the browser:
> 
> 
> Note you have to be logged into the device with a password. Does this mean Irule must also log in to control the device? Here's a command to turn the fan on:
> 
> 
> 192.168.1.7:5263/pdp?OID4.1.3=2&submit=Submit [carriage return]
> 
> 
> This works fine but how do I send this from Irule? I set up a network gateway with the IP and port number and tried sending this as the command tied to the button.
> 
> 
> pdp?OID4.1.3=2&submit=Submit [did not include a CR]
> 
> 
> No work! Do I need an HTTP gateway and if so how do I build one?
> 
> 
> Note I chose port 5263 and assigned it in the device's setup page. It was defaulted to port 80 for standard browser use.
> 
> 
> The HTTP gateway has an option for "get" and "post". The Proliphix protocol supports "get" and "set" with "set" being the ?pdp in the command.So what is the proper gateway setting?



the HTTP gateway for my camera is defined like this in the address field:


username







[email protected]ORT


that's username colon password FYI



Picked that up somewhere here in this thread. That works for me and then the commands are sent without need for the username and password.


Give that a try.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21839110
> 
> 
> See pics for what I do. I have "static" activities that lead to pages to control my multiple sources. Pics below are: "Home", "Watch" and "Adjust". When you click on a device under "Adjust" it takes you to pages with all of the individual device commands that are on that device's remote. When you click on "DirecTV" it selects the DTV input on the AVR and links to the DTV control page.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps...
> 
> Have fun,
> 
> Jim



Thanks Jim... appreciate the help and like your creativity!










I would welcome other suggestions as well to get some more ideas!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim... appreciate the help and like your creativity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would welcome other suggestions as well to get some more ideas!



How many activities do you have besides standard watch tv, watch movies, etc?


Alex


----------



## nosdude

I created an iTunes Page in iRule, drag & drop iTunes Module, paid for it.


I attempt to add a gateway, and presented with a 4-digit PIN; HOWEVER my iTunes running on Windows 7 is not presenting me with any window to input the 4-digit PIN.


iTunes was running on the PC during the gateway configuration as instructed.


I'm I missing something?


Thx


----------



## John V.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21841110
> 
> 
> I would welcome other suggestions as well to get some more ideas!



Hi,


I'm brand new to iRule, but this is what I've come up with so far.


I have a total of 9 devices, but they are scattered out into 3 different rooms.


Here's a pic of my home screen. The buttons underneath the room pics are the activities, or macros to turn on all the devices needed.











Here is the layout for my satellite page.

The buttons on the left are just links to the devices in that particular room.











When you're on the satellite screen shown above, turning the iPad to portrait

view displays even more movie channels.











This is the second page of portrait view with all the music channels.












This is all I've come up with so far, but I hope it helps out with some ideas.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This might help. You need to turn on your speakers in the module.



Thank you so much. One little button I missed.


----------



## shortskoolbus

Is there no feedback effect when you press the button on the irule version of android? i get a nice "glow" when pressing a button on the ios app on an iphone 4s. but on my touchpad running android i don't get that effect.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/21841671
> 
> 
> I created an iTunes Page in iRule, drag & drop iTunes Module, paid for it.
> 
> 
> I attempt to add a gateway, and presented with a 4-digit PIN; HOWEVER my iTunes running on Windows 7 is not presenting me with any window to input the 4-digit PIN.
> 
> 
> iTunes was running on the PC during the gateway configuration as instructed.
> 
> 
> I'm I missing something?
> 
> 
> Thx



Click on the iPad device in iTunes. (check out the picture in step 9 of the tutorial.)You will then be presented with the dialog box to enter the 4 digit code.


----------



## CNPalmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shortskoolbus* /forum/post/21842081
> 
> 
> Is there no feedback effect when you press the button on the irule version of android? i get a nice "glow" when pressing a button on the ios app on an iphone 4s. but on my touchpad running android i don't get that effect.



No graphical feedback either for me when pressing a button. I can turn on the option for the "click" or "vibrate" but that only tactile & audio feedback; I like the visual eye candy stuff too.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/21841671
> 
> 
> I created an iTunes Page in iRule, drag & drop iTunes Module, paid for it.
> 
> 
> I attempt to add a gateway, and presented with a 4-digit PIN; HOWEVER my iTunes running on Windows 7 is not presenting me with any window to input the 4-digit PIN.
> 
> 
> iTunes was running on the PC during the gateway configuration as instructed.
> 
> 
> I'm I missing something?
> 
> 
> Thx



there is no window. look the left tree in iTunes. u will see a device come up that needs the 4 digit code. click on that and it will bring the window up. at least on mac that's how it is.


----------



## AirBenji

Hi all - I have a quick question about entering Pronto HEX Codes...I have the following in my product manual:


POWER ON:

SET 1: 0x01

SET 2: 0xB7


Can anyone tell me how to add these in the data field of the device code? Is it just set 1 followed by set 2 with a space between them? Thanks!


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21841264
> 
> 
> How many activities do you have besides standard watch tv, watch movies, etc?
> 
> 
> Alex



This remote layout would be only for my theater and I was hoping to have all available sources on every page in order to jump right where I want. My thought now has turned to a "Next Page" & "Previous Page" on every device (both would mimic the layout of each other except for the page selection above).


Does anyone see a problem with this thought (or has someone done this already and could share some ideas)?


Thanks!


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AirBenji* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all - I have a quick question about entering Pronto HEX Codes...I have the following in my product manual:
> 
> 
> POWER ON:
> 
> SET 1: 0x01
> 
> SET 2: 0xB7
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to add these in the data field of the device code? Is it just set 1 followed by set 2 with a space between them? Thanks!



Those are hex codes of some kind (probably what we normally call OBC) but definitely not pronto format. We'll need protocol, device and sub device info to generate pronto hex strings which are many, many bytes long. What make/model device are you trying to control? Can you import pronto hex into iRule?


----------



## shortskoolbus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CNPalmer* /forum/post/21842371
> 
> 
> No graphical feedback either for me when pressing a button. I can turn on the option for the "click" or "vibrate" but that only tactile & audio feedback; I like the visual eye candy stuff too.



This is really too bad... the iOS version looks way better. I hope they add this down the line.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21842589
> 
> 
> This remote layout would be only for my theater and I was hoping to have all available sources on every page in order to jump right where I want. My thought now has turned to a "Next Page" & "Previous Page" on every device (both would mimic the layout of each other except for the page selection above).
> 
> 
> Does anyone see a problem with this thought (or has someone done this already and could share some ideas)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



That's a problem when you have a panel with more than 1 page, but I guess page 2 could have different buttons AND activity switches.


My solution:

I have 2 zones that I control, sometimes I like both on at once, sometimes with the same source but not always. This leads to a HUGE amount of possible combinations.


My main sources are down the side and only jump to the page, no commands are sent. To change inputs I go back to my home screen, which has activity buttons. 'All Zones TV' for instance would turn on both zones, set them both to TV and take me to my DVR control page. Next to it are buttons for 'Main Zone TV" and "Zone 2 TV". I put a button here for every scenario I can imagine and always come back here to switch.


I should only need to use the side buttons in instances where I've got 2 different sources playing at the same time and need to jump between them. In your case I would make sure that I've always got the most important sources for the activity available on the left side.


I hope that made sense







I think this way is the least work and means less to change later when we (hopefully) get scrolling source lists


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21840432
> 
> 
> the HTTP gateway for my camera is defined like this in the address field:
> 
> 
> username
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]ORT
> 
> 
> that's username colon password FYI
> 
> 
> 
> Picked that up somewhere here in this thread. That works for me and then the commands are sent without need for the username and password.
> 
> 
> Give that a try.



That did it. Thanks.


----------



## AirBenji




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej* /forum/post/21843387
> 
> 
> Those are hex codes of some kind (probably what we normally call OBC) but definitely not pronto format. We'll need protocol, device and sub device info to generate pronto hex strings which are many, many bytes long. What make/model device are you trying to control? Can you import pronto hex into iRule?



I got an email from iRule support this morning (those guys are great) and they said the same thing. The device is a Runco LS-5 projector. They offered to contact Runco for me, but I'm going to try using iLearn first.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21842417
> 
> 
> there is no window. look the left tree in iTunes. u will see a device come up that needs the 4 digit code. click on that and it will bring the window up. at least on mac that's how it is.



Thanks guys. I have AVG Antivirus Firewall enabled on the PC. Once I disabled it popped up.


Also any reason why the iTunes keep disconnecting. I have to re-pair each time I open iRule after I've been away. The PC stayed running.


Thx


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I have AVG Antivirus Firewall enabled on the PC. Once I disabled it popped up.
> 
> 
> Also any reason why the iTunes keep disconnecting. I have to re-pair each time I open iRule after I've been away. The PC stayed running.
> 
> 
> Thx



Ya I've noticed this once in awhile also. I'm thinking it's a bug they gotto work out. I back out of irule and when I come back in all is fine.


----------



## shortskoolbus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AirBenji* /forum/post/21839017
> 
> 
> First, thanks - this thread is amazing and has helped me endlessly as I try to learn iRule.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'm still stuck with an entry level question: I'm trying to get my Runco LS-5 projector working via IR, but I can't find codes in the database for it. (There are codes in the database for the LS-10i but I checked the manuals and they're different codes.) So I am working on adding the device, but I don't know if I should be entering the codes as "Global Cache Codes" or as "Network Codes." I think the answer is network codes but I'm really not sure. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> Also, the LS-5 codes are in the following format in the manual. Can anyone tell me how to add these in the database?
> 
> *POWER ON IR CODE:*
> *SET 1:* 0x01
> *SET 2:* 0xB7
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance all!



Did you try to learn the codes with the itach? However they get saved from the itach is the section under which they should go under... It wouldn't be network codes unless the projector is controlled over the network.


In iLearn you learn the code and as the irule site recommends, probably best to save it as a hex code. Then create a new command under hex code. You can test to make sure the code is working from ilearn first before creating the new command.


----------



## phy88

I recently updated to the latest version and noticed that the slide transitions between different panels when navigating are gone. This is unfortunate. If anyone knows, am I overlooking a setting to turn transitions on between panels?


In case the developer comes across this post, it would be nice if there was an option to remove the bottom bar just like the top navigation bar. Lastly, pixel precision for each page in the builder would be ideal. It's really frustrating not being able to place things exactly where I want.


----------



## Black Banshee

Any word when this will be updated for the Ipad 3 and the retina display?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phy88* /forum/post/21845244
> 
> 
> I recently updated to the latest version and noticed that the slide transitions between different panels when navigating are gone. This is unfortunate. If anyone knows, am I overlooking a setting to turn transitions on between panels?
> 
> 
> In case the developer comes across this post, it would be nice if there was an option to remove the bottom bar just like the top navigation bar. Lastly, pixel precision for each page in the builder would be ideal. It's really frustrating not being able to place things exactly where I want.



In the page properties of each page, select "enable motions" = "yes"


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21846393
> 
> 
> In the page properties of each page, select "enable motions" = "yes"



are you sure this is correct? i haven't tinkered with it, so i can't say it's not... but i thought the enable motions (which has been there since before this update) enabled the use of the accelerometer for executing commands (the commands that you assign in the "motions" section of the panel), just as the "enable gestures" is what enables the use of swiping and tapping for executing the commands that you assign in the "gestures" section of the panel.


----------



## jimim

I just wanted to share some of my setup to maybe spark some ideas for u guys that r still setting things up. I just did a bunch of spring cleaning.


Hope u all like:


home screen:

__
https://flic.kr/p/7030148649
​

Nuvo Grand Concerto and attached devices control:

__
https://flic.kr/p/7030147561
​

__
https://flic.kr/p/6884047110
​

__
https://flic.kr/p/7030148069
​

my camera control:

__
https://flic.kr/p/6884048236
​

my video server feed so i know what channel i'm on if listening outside. it gives a live feed for visual feedback. this is only used for the nuvo so that's why there are no links back to other rooms in the house.

__
https://flic.kr/p/7030148345
​

I'm still fitting the house with zwave lighting. i should have just gone full route and did it in the beginning but i didn't so i pull switches as i'm able.

jim


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AirBenji* /forum/post/21844441
> 
> 
> I got an email from iRule support this morning (those guys are great) and they said the same thing. The device is a Runco LS-5 projector. They offered to contact Runco for me, but I'm going to try using iLearn first.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Sure thing. I see in the manual it says it uses the NEC protocol and custom code 0x06F9. Looks like the first byte is the complement of the second. Converting to decimal, you get 6 and 249, then enter into the MakeHex program plus 1 for ON and 9 for OFF to generate the pronto hex, then import into iRule. I think learning would be easier.


----------



## John V.

@Jimim


Nice looking setup, and thanks for giving us some more ideas.

Looks like we had a similar design layout in mind for our home screens


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John V.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> @Jimim
> 
> 
> Nice looking setup, and thanks for giving us some more ideas.
> 
> Looks like we had a similar design layout in mind for our home screens



Lol. R those ur buttons. I grabbed those the other day. Those r the few I didn't make myself that aren't in irules default. I liked those pics with the words. Thought they were nice.


----------



## John V.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21848972
> 
> 
> Lol. R those ur buttons. I grabbed those the other day. Those r the few I didn't make myself that aren't in irules default. I liked those pics with the words. Thought they were nice.



No, I don't have those kind of skills, unfortunately...I think those were made specifically for the iPhone, but thought they looked nice to signify the different rooms.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John V.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't have those kind of skills, unfortunately...I think those were made specifically for the iPhone, but thought they looked nice to signify the different rooms.



Lol me neither! I liked em too. I got to get my master bedroom setup going next.


----------



## phy88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21846393
> 
> 
> In the page properties of each page, select "enable motions" = "yes"



That setting enables page motions (commands that execute when you move the ipad left, right, up or down), not navigational transitions between different panels...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21847413
> 
> 
> are you sure this is correct? i haven't tinkered with it, so i can't say it's not... but i thought the enable motions (which has been there since before this update) enabled the use of the accelerometer for executing commands (the commands that you assign in the "motions" section of the panel), just as the "enable gestures" is what enables the use of swiping and tapping for executing the commands that you assign in the "gestures" section of the panel.



Yup, that's not it. It looks like they just removed the slide transition between panels without giving users the option.


----------



## ekkoville

@Jimim,


I noticed the sliding volume control you had. I wasn't aware that was available. How does that get integrated?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phy88* /forum/post/21849313
> 
> 
> That setting enables page motions (commands that execute when you move the ipad left, right, up or down), not navigational transitions between different panels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's not it. It looks like they just removed the slide transition between panels without giving users the option.



That's interesting. My page transitions with swipe still work like they always did from day one. Swipe left or right and the page slides with it. However, the new fade transitions seemed to work only after I changed "enable motions" to "yes", although, I cannot say for certain, that's what did it. Linking from page to page eliminates the slide transition but the slide transition is still available if you swipe. I'm on my iPad (1st Gen.) as we speak and I'm currently using swipe/slide transition as well as the new fade transition at the same time.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville* /forum/post/21849757
> 
> 
> @Jimim,
> 
> 
> I noticed the sliding volume control you had. I wasn't aware that was available. How does that get integrated?



That's part of the iTunes module. it slides for vol control of iTunes.


jim


----------



## jimim

feedback question:


for those who use feedback on a devon or onkyo or similar. how is pandora? i know u will be able to see what's playing on pandora but what about scrolling through ur list of artists to select which channel u want? is it possible if so what's it look like?


thanks,

jim


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21838559
> 
> 
> This would be one of my most desired features in iRule.



So I've decided after many trial and errors with multiple pages to support all my devices to start from scratch and redesign the stainless button in PS to a smaller version which now can support up to ten devices on one page.


One question though... how are you guys posting the whole source page images on this thread? My version of builder is too big to see the whole page and I don't see a 'right click' option to save the image.


Attached is a rudimentary 'Grab' from my Mac to see what you guys think of the design (I also created some blanks ON & OFF if anyone needs them).










Thanks!


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So I've decided after many trial and errors with multiple pages to support all my devices to start from scratch and redesign the stainless button in PS to a smaller version which now can support up to ten devices on one page.
> 
> 
> One question though... how are you guys posting the whole source page images on this thread? My version of builder is too big to see the whole page and I don't see a 'right click' option to save the image.
> 
> 
> Attached is a rudimentary 'Grab' from my Mac to see what you guys think of the design (I also created some blanks ON & OFF if anyone needs them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I take screen shots on the iPad and then upload em.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21853810
> 
> 
> I take screen shots on the iPad and then upload em.



Looks good, Kevin.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21853810
> 
> 
> I take screen shots on the iPad and then upload em.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21853872
> 
> 
> Looks good, Kevin.



Ahh... thanks... much better!


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21854276
> 
> 
> Ahh... thanks... much better!



looks real nice and clean. did u just change the pixel size in ps?


jim


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20782978
> 
> 
> You can drag buttons or other images and save them as files, but not after you import them into Builder. You have to do it while browsing the image libraries. Preview the images in a library by pressing on the "eye" symbol, then drag an image from there to a folder.
> 
> 
> (I never would have guessed that either, but someone posted the recipe here some time ago.)



This doesn't seem to work anymore? Has something changed in Irule Builder or with Chrome? I was able to do this a year ago.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem to work anymore? Has something changed in Irule Builder or with Chrome? I was able to do this a year ago.



I think you can now only do it in Internet Explorer.



Alex


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21855299
> 
> 
> I think you can now only do it in Internet Explorer.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



But Irule isn't compatible with IE. When you got to it, a message comes up first warning you that IE is not compatible with Irule. If you ignore it and continue you next get the "script is not responding" message. Killing that stops all further Irule Builder page activity.


What changed with Chrome? This was an important feature for building buttons.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> But Irule isn't compatible with IE. When you got to it, a message comes up first warning you that IE is not compatible with Irule. If you ignore it and continue you next get the "script is not responding" message. Killing that stops all further Irule Builder page activity.
> 
> 
> What changed with Chrome? This was an important feature for building buttons.



IE9 is compatible.

No idea what changed. I just know what still works.


Alex


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/21855110
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem to work anymore? Has something changed in Irule Builder or with Chrome? I was able to do this a year ago.



It won't work for me in Chrome or IE. Don't know why they changed it, to me that feature was *c r i t a c a l.*


----------



## coffeeguy57

I am having the same issue, have you emailed tech support?


----------



## jimim

My biggest problem right now is chrome loading time. It takes a good 1 min to load the page to get going and wen I save it takes 2 to 3 mins anymore?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21853537
> 
> 
> So I've decided after many trial and errors with multiple pages to support all my devices to start from scratch and redesign the stainless button in PS to a smaller version which now can support up to ten devices on one page.
> 
> 
> One question though... how are you guys posting the whole source page images on this thread? My version of builder is too big to see the whole page and I don't see a 'right click' option to save the image.
> 
> 
> Attached is a rudimentary 'Grab' from my Mac to see what you guys think of the design (I also created some blanks ON & OFF if anyone needs them).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Kev,

Looks great for guys like us to use...but when your wife sits down by herself, what button(s) does she press to watch TV? That's why I designed my around activities. Adds 1 step but makes it idiot proof, still allows me to have access to all the source tweaking I want to do.


----------



## robdek

I recently added my Epson 8350 to iRule and used the "All Epson Projectors" shared device for codes, however, I have a concern over the power off code.


When I use the remote and press the power button, I am prompted on screen to confirm shutdown. I am then required to press the power button one more time. When using iRule the device shuts down immediately. This is no big deal, but I also think the projector fan would continue to run for a period when shutting down with the remote, which is not happening with iRule.


Has anyone else experienced something similar? Am I possibly using the wrong code?


Rob


----------



## nosdude

I need help with Feedback "starts with" and "ends with" commands; and any Query commands for Denon Receivers please.











Thanks


----------



## Jim Clamage

Dragging buttons from user library - broken?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/20782978
> 
> 
> You can drag buttons or other images and save them as files, but not after you import them into Builder. You have to do it while browsing the image libraries. Preview the images in a library by pressing on the "eye" symbol, then drag an image from there to a folder.
> 
> 
> (I never would have guessed that either, but someone posted the recipe here some time ago.)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie* /forum/post/21855110
> 
> 
> This doesn't seem to work anymore? Has something changed in Irule Builder or with Chrome? I was able to do this a year ago.



Using Chrome last night: 1) Browse image library. 2) Click on "eye" to open up a view of the images. 3) Ctrl+click and drag an image to the desktop. 4) Open that file in PS. 5) Change and save 6) Open builder, image library, import image.

Jim


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/21858156
> 
> 
> I need help with Feedback "starts with" and "ends with" commands; and any Query commands for Denon Receivers please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



My "starts with/ends with" is blank.

Jim


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21858609
> 
> 
> Dragging buttons from user library - broken?
> 
> 
> Using Chrome last night: 1) Browse image library. 2) Click on "eye" to open up a view of the images. 3) Ctrl+click and drag an image to the desktop. 4) Open that file in PS. 5) Change and save 6) Open builder, image library, import image.
> 
> Jim



hmm, sure enough, this does work (chrome 17.0.963.83). never used to have to use ctrl before. now it appears to be necessary. whatever... as long as the functionality is there one way or another, thats all i care about.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jhair* /forum/post/20799979
> 
> 
> Can someone provide me a really simple step-by-step on how to setup feedback for Denon AVRs? I have always controlled my AVR via tcp/ip. I just added iRule's feedback for Denon TCP/RS-232 and connected it to the device. Control still works just fine, but all of the feedbacks come back blank. I saw the tutorial on the iRule site but it wasn't really helpful. Based on that I've tried inserting 0x0D in the ends with and suffix areas of a bunch of the feedback config screens, but that didn't work either. I feel like I'm missing something basic here. HELP!
> 
> 
> EDIT: More tweaking (basically reverted everything to defaults) and I've finally figured out the problem (I think). Nothing is displayed until i make a change. In other words, I load up the page and until I turn the volume up or down, nothing is displayed for volume level. Until I change the source, nothing is displayed for source. Is this right???



Can you please tell me what command you have in your Entrance query. For example I had tv/getTuned for my DirecTV query as shown below:


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21858674
> 
> 
> hmm, sure enough, this does work (chrome 17.0.963.83). never used to have to use ctrl before. now it appears to be necessary. whatever... as long as the functionality is there one way or another, thats all i care about.



Yes, using Ctrl works for me too.


Thanks


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21854971
> 
> 
> looks real nice and clean. did u just change the pixel size in ps?
> 
> 
> jim



Thanks Jim!


I tried a couple of different ways in PS but splitting into two segments and reassembling them with overlay worked best. You can see it's not perfect in the light to dark transition toward the bottom but I figured with the custom logos it would be acceptable. Turned out looking much better on the iPad than I thought it would. Having all ten devices on one page is *so* much better for me to navigate and thruth be told it doesn't feel squeezed at all (my fingers hit the right button each time).


Having 3 Sony BD changers was also a bit of a challenge but I came up with a transitional page of sorts allowing me to select which changer command set to control.


Here's my first crack at the changer panel control but I think it may need some tweaking although I'm fairly happy with the results.


All in all I am starting to feel a bit more comfortable in the builder but still have a ways to go to catch up with most of you. I ended up just creating all my landscape panels under the 'Main' section. Is that what most of you do? I'm struggling with the benefits of the 'Watch Movie' and 'Watch TV' sections. Why use them??


Also I set the 'Main' page to 'Home=Yes' but when I open iRule it doesn't go to that page by default. Why?


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21857446
> 
> 
> Kev,
> 
> Looks great for guys like us to use...but when your wife sits down by herself, what button(s) does she press to watch TV? That's why I designed my around activities. Adds 1 step but makes it idiot proof, still allows me to have access to all the source tweaking I want to do.



Yeah I hear ya. I looked around for some different designs but as of now I'm thinking of something like this.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post21039713 


Looks real clean and I actually like that iRule logo but can't seem to find it anywhere (suggestions?)


Oh and BTW - I have not had any performance issues using Mac Safari but as I mentioned last week, I;m also unable to drag to the desktop. iRule support said they confirmed this when I needed the chrome source blanks so they emailed them to me.


----------



## riso79

Here is my work in progress!!


Any feedback is welcome


The second picture is the Movie controll and all layouts should have the short functions for light,sound,picture controll in the corners..


Best Regards

Rickard Sörlin

Sweden


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21860941
> 
> 
> Yeah I hear ya. I looked around for some different designs but as of now I'm thinking of something like this.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post21039713
> 
> 
> Looks real clean and I actually like that iRule logo but can't seem to find it anywhere (suggestions?)
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW - I have not had any performance issues using Mac Safari but as I mentioned last week, I;m also unable to drag to the desktop. iRule support said they confirmed this when I needed the chrome source blanks so they emailed them to me.



Hi, Kevin. That is my UI. The iRule logo is (as is all of my graphics) shared in the builder, just do a search for "meowcat's" in the users tab. As mentioned above in another thread, it appears that iRule changed the procedure for saving files to your computer. It requires a "ctrl/click/drag now. give it a try. Thank you, Jim, for the tip, BTW.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riso79* /forum/post/21861072
> 
> 
> Here is my work in progress!!
> 
> 
> Any feedback is welcome
> 
> 
> The second picture is the Movie controll and all layouts should have the short functions for light,sound,picture controll in the corners..
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Rickard Sörlin
> 
> Sweden



3rd pic of the house with lights and some detail cause it isn't english. . .what r u using. is it an embedded page cause it looks like it if so can u go into further detail re: control of the lights. what kind and what program to control or hardware.


really like the homepage. very cool!


jim


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21861545
> 
> 
> 3rd pic of the house with lights and some detail cause it isn't english. . .what r u using. is it an embedded page cause it looks like it if so can u go into further detail re: control of the lights. what kind and what program to control or hardware.
> 
> 
> really like the homepage. very cool!
> 
> 
> jim



Yes, and also, what program did you use to map out your 3-D floor plan?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and also, what program did you use to map out your 3-D floor plan?



Looks like an embedded webapp so that would mean the app was what he used to do the floor plan I'm assuming.


I'm really interested in this layout even though I prob won't be able to use it cause I'm already knee deep in zwave! Lol


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21861479
> 
> 
> Hi, Kevin. That is my UI. The iRule logo is (as is all of my graphics) shared in the builder, just do a search for "meowcat's" in the users tab. As mentioned above in another thread, it appears that iRule changed the procedure for saving files to your computer. It requires a "ctrl/click/drag now. give it a try. Thank you, Jim, for the tip, BTW.



Oh I knew that MB. Just wanted you to know I thought it was one of the cleanest looking one's out there.










Any opinions on page layouts? Meaning do you use just the 'Main' section for your device panels?


Also is there any thread or link which talks about how to add TCP status' such as being able to see my Denon's volume level on the panels?


Thanks!










(Oh and the 'CTL+Click+Drag' works in Mac Safari as well!)


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you have to click on the panels drop down and click restore and browse to that irl file



It's regarding download of one of the default UI in the download section at iruleathome. Is this the only way to do this?- because when I've done that, I looses all my saved panels.....

Is there a way back, synchronising from i.e.. my iPhone to the builder?- because I still have my iPhone panel on the phone, but not in the builder....


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21861870
> 
> 
> Oh I knew that MB. Just wanted you to know I thought it was one of the cleanest looking one's out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions on page layouts? Meaning do you use just the 'Main' section for your device panels?
> 
> 
> Also is there any thread or link which talks about how to add TCP status' such as being able to see my Denon's volume level on the panels?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh and the 'CTL+Click+Drag' works in Mac Safari as well!)



Thanks for the compliment. I'll see if I can find a good iRule logo. I know the one on their website is a bit small but you might be able to incorporate it into your UI.

Unfortunately, I don't use feedback, so I'm afraid I won't be much help there.


----------



## phy88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21849901
> 
> 
> That's interesting. My page transitions with swipe still work like they always did from day one. Swipe left or right and the page slides with it. However, the new fade transitions seemed to work only after I changed "enable motions" to "yes", although, I cannot say for certain, that's what did it. Linking from page to page eliminates the slide transition but the slide transition is still available if you swipe. I'm on my iPad (1st Gen.) as we speak and I'm currently using swipe/slide transition as well as the new fade transition at the same time.



Yes, slide transitions between pages within a panel still work (regardless if the 'enabled motions' setting is enabled or not) on my 2nd gen ipads. But I specifically mentioned the slide transitions between panels which no longer work, unfortunately. Btw, in your video, the slide transitions look terribly choppy. If that's typical for the original ipads then the developers need to fix it.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21862022
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. I'll see if I can find a good iRule logo. I know the one on their website is a bit small but you might be able to incorporate it into your UI.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't use feedback, so I'm afraid I won't be much help there.



Still a work in progress Mike but I think I'm getting there and thanks a ton for the help!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phy88* /forum/post/21863978
> 
> 
> Yes, slide transitions between pages within a panel still work (regardless if the 'enabled motions' setting is enabled or not) on my 2nd gen ipads. But I specifically mentioned the slide transitions between panels which no longer work, unfortunately. Btw, in your video, the slide transitions look terribly choppy. If that's typical for the original ipads then the developers need to fix it.



Yes, I understand that, as I quoted;


"Linking from page to page eliminates the slide transition but the slide transition is still available if you swipe."


Swiping to slide between panels was never available in iRule, only from page to page within a panel. The sliding transition between panels had to be done with linking, not swiping. (unless, of course, you use gestures to create a link when swiping)


You are right about my slides being choppy. This came about when I did the 2.0 upgrade on a first generation iPad. I'm not sure the iPad has anything to do with it, as my iPhone 4s does the same thing. I would like to know what causes this and get it fixed. Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21865529
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress Mike but I think I'm getting there and thanks a ton for the help!



Coming together, looks nice.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress Mike but I think I'm getting there and thanks a ton for the help!



How did u make that logo! That's real cool!


----------



## nosdude

I updated to iTunes 10.6.1 yesterday, and since then, I could not pair my iRule iTunes Module. Prior to that everything works. This is what I get after I input the code in iTunes........... and nothing happens after that.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21866170
> 
> 
> How did u make that logo! That's real cool!



The iRule logo? It's shared in the builder. In the users tab, search for meowcat's


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I updated to iTunes 10.6.1 yesterday, and since then, I could not pair my iRule iTunes Module. Prior to that everything works. This is what I get after I input the code in iTunes........... and nothing happens after that.



Check u iTunes library location and reboot the machine and check it again. That happened to me. When u update iTunes sometimes it looses the iTunes location of its not the default location. So check reboot and check again.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The iRule logo? It's shared in the builder. In the users tab, search for meowcat's



No the welcome to theatre logo in kritcher's setup. Sorry do like ur too!


----------



## fbarba83

Hi, I just wanted to know if it is possible to make some macro with the buttons of the itunes module. I was thinking on develope a scene playing a specific play list of itunes when I press one button, or simply integrate the forward button to a macro.

Thanks


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fbarba83* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I just wanted to know if it is possible to make some macro with the buttons of the itunes module. I was thinking on develope a scene playing a specific play list of itunes when I press one button, or simply integrate the forward button to a macro.
> 
> Thanks



Doubt it since the module is pretty much one command when added to the builder.


Plus u can't do that in iTunes so I doubt u could make it do thT with the module cause the module is pretty much just a remote for iTunes.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21866697
> 
> 
> Check u iTunes library location and reboot the machine and check it again. That happened to me. When u update iTunes sometimes it looses the iTunes location of its not the default location. So check reboot and check again.



Thanks jimim. I thought the same thing; reboot the PC; check the location, same results. I even went ahead and build a new Win7 PC, installed iTunes 10.6.1 and same result.


Wierd, isn't it?


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21860904
> 
> 
> I ended up just creating all my landscape panels under the 'Main' section. Is that what most of you do? I'm struggling with the benefits of the 'Watch Movie' and 'Watch TV' sections. Why use them??



I split mine up into panels.

1) This is necessary if you ever need more than one page for control of one activity.

2) With many pages on one panel it would be easy to accidentally scroll faaar away from where you started

3) It allows you to create a familiar environment for each activity. You could have it so Page 1 is always your controls, and scrolling to Page 2 brings up your security cameras, and Page 3 is lighting, or whatever. It means duplicating the environment to every panel but saves you having to put shortcuts to cameras and lighting on every page, for example.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21860904
> 
> 
> Also I set the 'Main' page to 'Home=Yes' but when I open iRule it doesn't go to that page by default. Why?



You need to set the PANEL to home as well. Each panel has a home page it will go to when you click it from "Panels", but this setting tells iRule what panel to launch first


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/21867570
> 
> 
> Thanks jimim. I thought the same thing; reboot the PC; check the location, same results. I even went ahead and build a new Win7 PC, installed iTunes 10.6.1 and same result.
> 
> 
> Wierd, isn't it?



can u connect to it via the remote app on a idevice? just wondering if it's rule or the library. if u can connect to the remote app i would think it's rule?


jimi


----------



## riso79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21861545
> 
> 
> 3rd pic of the house with lights and some detail cause it isn't english. . .what r u using. is it an embedded page cause it looks like it if so can u go into further detail re: control of the lights. what kind and what program to control or hardware.
> 
> 
> really like the homepage. very cool!
> 
> 
> jim



For Light control a i use a Telstick Duo usb adapter (RF tranciver/Reciver)
http://www.telldus.se/ 


conneted to my Qnap nas that is running running apache web server

and hosting HomeAutomation a php web page.
http://karpero.mine.nu/ha/ 


For light switches i use this rf recivers
http://www.nexa.se/System-Nexa.htm 


For 3d floor rendering i use
http://www.sweethome3d.com/sv/index.jsp 


The Nexa system is very cheap and easy to install


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21867781
> 
> 
> can u connect to it via the remote app on a idevice? just wondering if it's rule or the library. if u can connect to the remote app i would think it's rule?
> 
> 
> jimi



Other connections work with iTunes. I rebooted the iPad twice (yeah twice); and seems to do the trick. Now it's paired.


Thanks for your time jimim.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riso79* /forum/post/21867817
> 
> 
> For Light control a i use a Telstick Duo usb adapter (RF tranciver/Reciver)
> http://www.telldus.se/
> 
> 
> conneted to my Qnap nas that is running running apache web server
> 
> and hosting HomeAutomation a php web page.
> http://karpero.mine.nu/ha/
> 
> 
> For light switches i use this rf recivers
> http://www.nexa.se/System-Nexa.htm
> 
> 
> For 3d floor rendering i use
> http://www.sweethome3d.com/sv/index.jsp
> 
> 
> The Nexa system is very cheap and easy to install



Any info on the 3D floor plan software/web page you're using?


----------



## Jim Clamage

I installed the iTunes module and it's working fine.


The issue I'm having is for users who aren't familiar with Airplay having to find the Airplay button, press it, and select the correct "speaker", in this case, my SC57 receiver.


Is there a way to launch the iTunes module and control the selection of the Airplay speaker so the user doesn't have to select it manually?


Or alternatively, is there a way to set the default Airplay speaker selection?


Thanks,

Clam

(aka Jim but there's so many Jim's now, I figured I'd change to avoid confusion).


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I installed the iTunes module and it's working fine.
> 
> 
> The issue I'm having is for users who aren't familiar with Airplay having to find the Airplay button, press it, and select the correct "speaker", in this case, my SC57 receiver.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to launch the iTunes module and control the selection of the Airplay speaker so the user doesn't have to select it manually?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Clam (aka Jim but there's so many Jim's now, I figured I'd change to avoid confusion).



Clam. Not sure if this is what u r asking but I have 2 air speakers. The computer And an airport express. I know iTunes always opens with the last one that was set to be used. 99 percent of the time the airport express. So with AirPlay speakers iTunes always defaults back to the computer speakers?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21868183
> 
> 
> Clam. Not sure if this is what u r asking but I have 2 air speakers. The computer And an airport express. I know iTunes always opens with the last one that was set to be used. 99 percent of the time the airport express. So with AirPlay speakers iTunes always defaults back to the computer speakers?



We're thinking alike, I just edited my previous post to include asking about what the default is.


I'll check when I get home, but I believe mine defaults to the device that's doing the streaming. For example, with the iTunes module, I think it defaults to my HTPC that's running the iTunes. When I use iRule to run Pandora that's streaming from my iPad, it defaults to the iPad and actually changes if I have the power cable plugged in.


I'll do some testing and report back.

Clam


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> We're thinking alike, I just edited my previous post to include asking about what the default is.
> 
> 
> I'll check when I get home, but I believe mine defaults to the device that's doing the streaming. For example, with the iTunes module, I think it defaults to my HTPC that's running the iTunes. When I use iRule to run Pandora that's streaming from my iPad, it defaults to the iPad and actually changes if I have it plugged in.
> 
> 
> I'll do some testing and report back.
> 
> Clam



What do u mean when u use irule to run pandora? AirPlay pandora from an iPad to AirPlay speakers? Can I explain cause that caught my attention.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21866699
> 
> 
> No the welcome to theatre logo in kritcher's setup. Sorry do like ur too!



I kind of cheated!










I used the mock up image that the HT logo company designed for my theater signs. Thank GOD for Photoshop!


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21868207
> 
> 
> What do u mean when u use irule to run pandora? AirPlay pandora from an iPad to AirPlay speakers? Can I explain cause that caught my attention.



Sure.

I Have a Pandora Panel with a listen to Pandora page. On that page I added a URL with the address pandora://http://


On my "Listen" activities, I have a Pandora button that links to the Pandora panel/page and the URL launches the Pandora app on my iPad. The button/link also switches my SC-57 AVR to HMG which is how it accesses Airplay.


Pandora launches on the iPad, I hit Airplay, select the SC-57 and now I can control Pandora on my iPad and listen to the output on my system through my SC-57.


The problem is trying to explain the Airplay stuff to non-Airplay users of the remote.


To get back to iRule, double click the iPad home button, select iRule.


Does that make sense?

Clam


----------



## nosdude

Just received a new Denon AVR-1912 and I'm setting up the HTTP gateway.

Can someone please advise of the port number.


I'm using the "Denon AVR All Models RS232/TCP" device in iRule; and port 23 does not work.


Thx


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just received a new Denon AVR-1912 and I'm setting up the HTTP gateway.
> 
> Can someone please advise of the port number.
> 
> 
> I'm using the "Denon AVR All Models RS232/TCP" device in iRule; and port 23 does not work.
> 
> 
> Thx



Update: I needed to setup a Network connection, not http. Working now.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21868239
> 
> 
> I kind of cheated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the mock up image that the HT logo company designed for my theater signs. Thank GOD for Photoshop!



oh that's a big cheat! but good idea! lol


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21868313
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> I Have a Pandora Panel with a listen to Pandora page. On that page I added a URL with the address pandora://http://
> 
> 
> On my "Listen" activities, I have a Pandora button that links to the Pandora panel/page and the URL launches the Pandora app on my iPad. The button/link also switches my SC-57 AVR to HMG which is how it accesses Airplay.
> 
> 
> Pandora launches on the iPad, I hit Airplay, select the SC-57 and now I can control Pandora on my iPad and listen to the output on my system through my SC-57.
> 
> 
> The problem is trying to explain the Airplay stuff to non-Airplay users of the remote.
> 
> 
> To get back to iRule, double click the iPad home button, select iRule.
> 
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> Clam



that's pretty creative. i would never have thought of that!


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21868183
> 
> 
> Clam. Not sure if this is what u r asking but I have 2 air speakers. The computer And an airport express. I know iTunes always opens with the last one that was set to be used. 99 percent of the time the airport express. So with AirPlay speakers iTunes always defaults back to the computer speakers?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21868197
> 
> 
> We're thinking alike, I just edited my previous post to include asking about what the default is.
> 
> 
> I'll check when I get home, but I believe mine defaults to the device that's doing the streaming. For example, with the iTunes module, I think it defaults to my HTPC that's running the iTunes. When I use iRule to run Pandora that's streaming from my iPad, it defaults to the iPad and actually changes if I have the power cable plugged in.
> 
> 
> I'll do some testing and report back.
> 
> Clam



So I tested this last night.


When I launch Pandora from iRule, Airplay always defaults to the iPad and I have to manually switch it to my SC-57.


When I launch the iTunes module from iRule, Airplay remembers what the last setting was the last time the iTunes module ran. So once I run the module and switch Airplay to HTPC, it always starts that way...even if I run Pandora with Airplay set to the iPad.


So, I conclude that there must be a way to tell an app what Airplay setting to use when it launches...all I have to do now is figure out how to do that!

Clam


----------



## Steve Goff

I've been getting questions again about how to line up buttons with my backgrounds. Here is an iPad background with one of the most common layouts:











In this example the grid is 31 rows by 51 columns. All of the buttons along the right side are 5 cells wide, so they line up and are centered. The other standard size buttons are mostly 4 cells wide; the exceptions are the left and right arrow buttons and the pop up menu and top menu buttons, which are 3 cells wide. Of course, you can substitute other buttons with other functions for the two menu buttons. And the big play, pause, and stop buttons are the standard 8 cells wide.


So if a button comes close, but doesn't exactly line up with the background, change the width of the cell to make it line up.


I hope this what you are looking for.


----------



## krichter1

That is one smokin' image Steve! Don't you have the RS55 (like me) 'cause I don't see it as one of your sources?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21872594
> 
> 
> That is one smokin' image Steve! Don't you have the RS55 (like me) 'cause I don't see it as one of your sources?



I decided to pass on the RS55 and keep my old projector for now. Though I have a projector, I arrange sources by what I watch or listen to (activities), not what is used to do that. So my sources include Blu-ray, SACD, DVD-Audio, XBMC, Comcast, etc. The projector is not a source, but the thing I watch some sources on. For me it makes much more sense to arrange by activity than by device.


For example, I have a "watch Blu-ray" button that turns on the player and opens the drawer, turns on my preamp/processor and selects the Blu-ray input (thus also activating my 7-channel amp), and turns on the projector and selects the correct input. Then it goes to the first page of the panel that controls my Blu-ray player and the preamp volume.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21872830
> 
> 
> I decided to pass on the RS55 and keep my old projector for now. Though I have a projector, I arrange sources by what I watch or listen to (activities), not what is used to do that. So my sources include Blu-ray, SACD, DVD-Audio, XBMC, Comcast, etc. The projector is not a source, but the thing I watch some sources on. For me it makes much more sense to arrange by activity than by device.
> 
> 
> For example, I have a "watch Blu-ray" button that turns on the player and opens the drawer, turns on my preamp/processor and selects the Blu-ray input (thus also activating my 7-channel amp), and turns on the projector and selects the correct input. Then it goes to the first page of the panel that controls my Blu-ray player and the preamp volume.



Makes sense Steve. I guess all this stuff is trial and error and all revolves around personal taste. You my friend have some mad design skills... just bangin'!


----------



## Murilo

Out of curiosity if your using irule with an htpc whats the easiest way to add keyboard support to the program?


Would i still have to purchase a 3rd party usb ir device.


----------



## Murilo

I also want to ask for those of you using irule and xbmc, how exactly do you control it?


By http commands does this mean irule just uses those few http commands you can use to control irule? I checked it out by navigating to my xbmc http page. They are not very robust and there are not letters on it so if i want to do a search or anything i cant?


How do you guys get around this? Are most xbmc users here just adding a 3rd party remote?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21873805
> 
> 
> Makes sense Steve. I guess all this stuff is trial and error and all revolves around personal taste. You my friend have some mad design skills... just bangin'!



Thanks very much. I've shared lots of iPhone (regular and retina) and iPad background for other folks to use.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/21874625
> 
> 
> I also want to ask for those of you using irule and xbmc, how exactly do you control it?
> 
> 
> By http commands does this mean irule just uses those few http commands you can use to control irule? I checked it out by navigating to my xbmc http page. They are not very robust and there are not letters on it so if i want to do a search or anything i cant?
> 
> 
> How do you guys get around this? Are most xbmc users here just adding a 3rd party remote?



I use the XBMC (light) device to control XBMC, plus a few commands from MCE Controller device. The XBMC (light) device has almost everything you need to control XBMC.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21875359
> 
> 
> I use the XBMC (light) device to control XBMC, plus a few commands from MCE Controller device. The XBMC (light) device has almost everything you need to control XBMC.



Hey... can I also ask how to properly set-up IP control on the iPad? I've gone through this thread and the iRule support page but it's just not clear to this new kid on the block.










I know a few posts mentioned to configure the network gateway on port 23 and enter in your device IP addresses but I see the IP on the iRule defaults to a 192.168.1.70 address whereas my IP2IR GC device is found under x.x.x.5 on my network. Do I change it to x.x.x.5 add my device IP's and I'm good to go (all under port 23)??


I have a Denon 5308ci, JVC RS55 PJ, DTV HR24 (and possibly a Tivo THX S3... is that possible or only under IR??), that I want to IP control (come on Oppo team... get on board the IP train!). I think I remember Mike having a Denon so maybe he or other owners can chime in if anything "special" is required with these devices.


As usual guys... Thanks!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21876269
> 
> 
> Hey... can I also ask how to properly set-up IP control on the iPad? I've gone through this thread and the iRule support page but it's just not clear to this new kid on the block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a few posts mentioned to configure the network gateway on port 23 and enter in your device IP addresses but I see the IP on the iRule defaults to a 192.168.1.70 address whereas my IP2IR GC device is found under x.x.x.5 on my network. Do I change it to x.x.x.5 add my device IP's and I'm good to go (all under port 23)??
> 
> 
> I have a Denon 5308ci, JVC RS55 PJ, DTV HR24 (and possibly a Tivo THX S3... is that possible or only under IR??), that I want to IP control (come on Oppo team... get on board the IP train!). I think I remember Mike having a Denon so maybe he or other owners can chime in if anything "special" is required with these devices.
> 
> 
> As usual guys... Thanks!



There are two kinds of gateways for what you might call IP control. Network Gateways and HTTP Gateways. I use network gateways to control my Integra preamp/processor and MCE Controller on my PC. I use HTTP gateways to control XBMC and J. River Media Center on the PC. On a PC different programs listen for and respond to activity on different ports.


For both methods you find out the IP address of the unit (in my case, my PC and my Integra preamp) and the port on which the program or unit is listening. My preamp setup tells both its IP address and port. Type ipconfig at the command line prompt on your computer to find out its IP address. Consult the program that you want to control to find out its default port. For MCE Contoller it is 5150. For XBMC it is 80 or 8080. For J. River Media Center it is 51299. These can all be changed from within these programs.


For network gateways you enter the address and port on different lines, whereas for HTTP Gateways the address and the port are separated by a colon, like this: 192.168.0.247:8080. In this example 8080 is the default port for XMBC.



MCE Controller, XBMC and J. River have default ports, but they can be changed on the computer. You enter the IP address and port number in the gateway on the iOS or Android device, and set up a device in the builder that communicates through that gateway. In my case these include the device for controlling Integra preamps, the MCE Controller device, the XMBC (light) device, and the J. River Media Center device that I created and have shared.


The iRule website has a list of some of devices you can control this way, and for many it lists the default port.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21876460
> 
> 
> There are two kinds of gateways for what you might call IP control. Network Gateways and HTTP Gateways. I use network gateways to control my Integra preamp/processor and MCE Controller on my PC. I use HTTP gateways to control XBMC and J. River Media Center on the PC. On a PC different programs listen for and respond to activity on different ports.
> 
> 
> For both methods you find out the IP address of the unit (in my case, my PC and my Integra preamp) and the port on which the program or unit is listening. My preamp setup tells both its IP address and port. Type ipconfig at the command line prompt on your computer to find out its IP address. Consult the program that you want to control to find out its default port. For MCE Contoller it is 5150. For XBMC it is 80 or 8080. For J. River Media Center it is 51299. These can all be changed from within these programs.
> 
> 
> For network gateways you enter the address and port on different lines, whereas for HTTP Gateways the address and the port are separated by a colon, like this: 192.168.0.247:8080. In this example 8080 is the default port for XMBC.
> 
> 
> 
> MCE Controller, XBMC and J. River have default ports, but they can be changed on the computer. You enter the IP address and port number in the gateway on the iOS or Android device, and set up a device in the builder that communicates through that gateway. In my case these include the device for controlling Integra preamps, the MCE Controller device, the XMBC (light) device, and the J. River Media Center device that I created and have shared.
> 
> 
> The iRule website has a list of some of devices you can control this way, and for many it lists the default port.



Thanks Steve!


I just want to control my HT devices but nothing HTTP (that I know of but that could be because I am an unconcious incompetent with all this stuff at this point!).


So it sounds like the 'Network' option is what I want to configure in iRule app in iOS. But what about the x.x.x.70 address I see as the default. I know my IP2IR GC device is showing a x.x.x.5 address on my home network so would I have to change that in the Network settings or leave that alone?


Also when I look on the Roomie site for IP compatibility some of my devices show other ports than 23 (like the JVC PJ shows port 20554 and needs a user name of 'PJREQ' and the DirecTV HR24 shows port 8080... Tivo S3 is supported thru IP but needs port 31339). How do I input that string along with the IP info?


----------



## disker72

I apologize if this has already been covered - I've been browsing this thread all day and haven't come across it - but with 200+ pages...










I'm a relative noob when it comes to iRule, but I must say I'm very happy with it so far. I have mine controling my Onkyo 809 over TCP/IP, my Oppo 83 via CEC (RIHD) over the Onkyo HDMI, and my DirecTV THR22-100 TiVo over IP.


I am trying to get feedback to work from the TiVo to get information from it. So far, all the TiVo IP commands work to control this unit, but the feedback ones don't seem to work.


After doing research, I came accross using CH_STATUS to get the feedback information I need.


I am using the prefix 'CH_STATUS' and suffix 'LOCAL'. The value returned is 'CH_STATUS xxxx' where xxxx is the 4 digit channel number. If I omit the 'LOCAL' sufix, it returns 'CH_STATUS xxxx LOCAL'. So, I tried using the sufix 'CH_STATUS CH_STATUS' to see if it would remove the CH_STATUS from the output. That broke it.


I then tried changing 'target value' to 'CH_STATUS *' and tried putting a blank space, a space then *, an * and other values in 'replace with' to no avail.


Has anyone had an experience similar to this? And, if so, how did you get it to remove the extra text?


I wish there was more information on everything you can do in the feedback section, but other than using existing feedback, there isn't much in the way of tutorials or information.


Thanks in advance!

Kevin


----------



## krichter1

Wow cool... now we have *two* "Noob Kevin's". Aren't you guys lucky!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has already been covered - I've been browsing this thread all day and haven't come across it - but with 200+ pages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a relative noob when it comes to iRule, but I must say I'm very happy with it so far. I have mine controling my Onkyo 809 over TCP/IP, my Oppo 83 via CEC (RIHD) over the Onkyo HDMI, and my DirecTV THR22-100 TiVo over IP.
> 
> 
> I am trying to get feedback to work from the TiVo to get information from it. So far, all the TiVo IP commands work to control this unit, but the feedback ones don't seem to work.
> 
> 
> After doing research, I came accross using CH_STATUS to get the feedback information I need.
> 
> 
> I am using the prefix 'CH_STATUS' and suffix 'LOCAL'. The value returned is 'CH_STATUS xxxx' where xxxx is the 4 digit channel number. If I omit the 'LOCAL' sufix, it returns 'CH_STATUS xxxx LOCAL'. So, I tried using the sufix 'CH_STATUS CH_STATUS' to see if it would remove the CH_STATUS from the output. That broke it.
> 
> 
> I then tried changing 'target value' to 'CH_STATUS *' and tried putting a blank space, a space then *, an * and other values in 'replace with' to no avail.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had an experience similar to this? And, if so, how did you get it to remove the extra text?
> 
> 
> I wish there was more information on everything you can do in the feedback section, but other than using existing feedback, there isn't much in the way of tutorials or information.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Kevin



How are you controlling the TIVo DTV box via IP? Is it the same protocol as regular TiVo ip protocol?



Alex


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity if your using irule with an htpc whats the easiest way to add keyboard support to the program?
> 
> 
> Would i still have to purchase a 3rd party usb ir device.



Use mce controller. You can have a virtual keyboard.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve!
> 
> 
> I just want to control my HT devices but nothing HTTP (that I know of but that could be because I am an unconcious incompetent with all this stuff at this point!).
> 
> 
> So it sounds like the 'Network' option is what I want to configure in iRule app in iOS. But what about the x.x.x.70 address I see as the default. I know my IP2IR GC device is showing a x.x.x.5 address on my home network so would I have to change that in the Network settings or leave that alone?
> 
> 
> Also when I look on the Roomie site for IP compatibility some of my devices show other ports than 23 (like the JVC PJ shows port 20554 and needs a user name of 'PJREQ' and the DirecTV HR24 shows port 8080... Tivo S3 is supported thru IP but needs port 31339). How do I input that string along with the IP info?



You have to first determine whether your equipment can be controlled via IP and whether there is a device in the builder library with network codes to control that equipment.


Each unit hooked up to your home network has a unique IP address assigned by your router. Usually it is something like 192.168.0.xxx, with the first three numbers separated by periods common to the network and the last number, here represented by xxx, being the unique identifier. It is that unique address that you have to find out and enter on your iOS or Android device. The IP address tells iRule which networked unit should be sent the network code, and tells the unit to be controlled that it has been sent a command to execute. For example, the network IP address assigned to my preamp by my router could be 192.168.1.247. The port might be 62129.


I don't know which of your devices will accept network commands. I'm not sure the RS55 does yet, though it was advertised. I know some Denon products do. Each should provide a means of determining the IP address. For example, my Integra preamp setup has a section on network, and it tells you the IP address and port.


----------



## Murilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21877973
> 
> 
> Use mce controller. You can have a virtual keyboard.



Just so im clear, would this simply involve downloading the mce controller plugin, and then adding mce remote buttons to my irule project? I would not have to physically buy the mce remote or IR receiver?


----------



## Jack D

I am adding several new pages to my set up. I am copying existing pages but when I try to rename them in the properties box I keep getting an error message indicating that the number of rows exceeds the maximum. I have been using 48 rows in all my pages without problem. The max on the error message is 36 which clearly is incorrect for the iPad. Any thoughts? Thx


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just so im clear, would this simply involve downloading the mce controller plugin, and then adding mce remote buttons to my irule project? I would not have to physically buy the mce remote or IR receiver?



No remote or IR receiver required, since it works via the network. Download MCE Controller, replace the commands file with the one found on the iRule website (which adds useful commands) and import the MCE Controller device into the builder. There is a tutorial on this on the website.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21877571
> 
> 
> How are you controlling the TIVo DTV box via IP? Is it the same protocol as regular TiVo ip protocol?
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Yes, it is. The same IRCODE, SETCH, and TELEPORT commands work on it that work on the non DirecTV TiVo.


The feedbacks however, don't seem to work, except to query CH_STATUS. The only other feedbacks I have seen have prefixes like *"major": and sufixes like ,* ... These don't seem to give me ANY feedback information.


On a side note - does anyone know of any other querys such as CH_STATUS that may give me more information?


Thanks again!


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/21876965
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has already been covered - I've been browsing this thread all day and haven't come across it - but with 200+ pages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a relative noob when it comes to iRule, but I must say I'm very happy with it so far. I have mine controling my Onkyo 809 over TCP/IP, my Oppo 83 via CEC (RIHD) over the Onkyo HDMI, and my DirecTV THR22-100 TiVo over IP.
> 
> 
> I am trying to get feedback to work from the TiVo to get information from it. So far, all the TiVo IP commands work to control this unit, but the feedback ones don't seem to work.
> 
> 
> After doing research, I came accross using CH_STATUS to get the feedback information I need.
> 
> 
> I am using the prefix 'CH_STATUS' and suffix 'LOCAL'. The value returned is 'CH_STATUS xxxx' where xxxx is the 4 digit channel number. If I omit the 'LOCAL' sufix, it returns 'CH_STATUS xxxx LOCAL'. So, I tried using the sufix 'CH_STATUS CH_STATUS' to see if it would remove the CH_STATUS from the output. That broke it.
> 
> 
> I then tried changing 'target value' to 'CH_STATUS *' and tried putting a blank space, a space then *, an * and other values in 'replace with' to no avail.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had an experience similar to this? And, if so, how did you get it to remove the extra text?
> 
> 
> I wish there was more information on everything you can do in the feedback section, but other than using existing feedback, there isn't much in the way of tutorials or information.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Kevin



I came across this in the iRule tutorial and it specifically mentioned after you import the feedbacks to assign the device you want to attach them to (step 5 & 6 in the Feedback tutorial). Did you remember to do that? Also it sounds like each device has have a "begin" & "end" code from the manufacturer but that part I'm still trying to wrap my head around. Anyone know of a master web DB to get this info?


iRule site for Feedback (step 6):

Assign the Device from the Properties of the Feedback. In the Feedback Properties, you define the fields *that are common for the Feedback such as a starts with and ends with fields*. These are used when a device sends back a header for every feedback and closes a feedback using a common format. In this example, the Integra Receiver begins every feedback with: ISCP\\x00 and completes every feedback with \\x1A. This information can be found in the documentation from the manufacturer.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/21876965
> 
> 
> After doing research, I came accross using CH_STATUS to get the feedback information I need.
> 
> 
> I am using the prefix 'CH_STATUS' and suffix 'LOCAL'. The value returned is 'CH_STATUS xxxx' where xxxx is the 4 digit channel number. If I omit the 'LOCAL' sufix, it returns 'CH_STATUS xxxx LOCAL'. So, I tried using the sufix 'CH_STATUS CH_STATUS' to see if it would remove the CH_STATUS from the output. That broke it.
> 
> 
> I then tried changing 'target value' to 'CH_STATUS *' and tried putting a blank space, a space then *, an * and other values in 'replace with' to no avail.



Ok - I figured out a partial fix... It seems that the _ in CH_STATUS is for some reason keeping the CH_STATUS from being filtered out. But, if I use *STATUS, the CH_STATUS is filtered out. Too bad I already set up 300 channels doing a field replace of CH_STATUS0xxx with xxx on each one! :-/


oHwELL - you live and learn. At least with my workaround for each channel seperate, I can put in the channel's callsign like TBS, SPIKE, etc...


I hope this helps other's out as there isn't enough advanced documentation for the feedback features.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just so im clear, would this simply involve downloading the mce controller plugin, and then adding mce remote buttons to my irule project? I would not have to physically buy the mce remote or IR receiver?



Don't know what the mce controller plugin is. You would have to download the mcecontroller software and install it on your htpc and then put it in your startup folder or run it as a service so it's always on. You should look for the extended command set at iruleathome.com and use that. Then add buttons for the keyboard in the builder.


No extra equipment to buy.


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/21879443
> 
> 
> Ok - I figured out a partial fix... It seems that the _ in CH_STATUS is for some reason keeping the CH_STATUS from being filtered out. But, if I use *STATUS, the CH_STATUS is filtered out. Too bad I already set up 300 channels doing a field replace of CH_STATUS0xxx with xxx on each one! :-/
> 
> 
> oHwELL - you live and learn. At least with my workaround for each channel seperate, I can put in the channel's callsign like TBS, SPIKE, etc...
> 
> 
> I hope this helps other's out as there isn't enough advanced documentation for the feedback features.



Steve: These are the kind of details that go in a manual and don't fit in demos. Did I mention you need a manual


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/21880918
> 
> 
> Steve: These are the kind of details that go in a manual and don't fit in demos. Did I mention you need a manual



I would *LOVE* a good manual for this!!!!


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just so im clear, would this simply involve downloading the mce controller plugin, and then adding mce remote buttons to my irule project? I would not have to physically buy the mce remote or IR receiver?



Correct, you don't need to buy anything. You can use EventGhost as an alternative to mce controller, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Steve: These are the kind of details that go in a manual and don't fit in demos. Did I mention you need a manual



Too many variables and the fact that different devices report in different ways/formats will make the manual prohibitive to create without it turning into a Britanica.



Alex


----------



## GetGray

So in lieu of a detailed manual the users are supposed to guess, or use trial and error? I respectfully disagree. If the requirements dictate lengthy docs, all the more reason to have a reference. A manual on how every device produces output is not necessary or appropriate. How the software behaves with any input is appropriate.


----------



## mickelin

Anyone having problems with iRuleBuilder lately? I'm experiencing extremely long load/save times, but also strange new behaviour when selecting and placing objects. Selecting an object moves it left/down. Placing a new object puts it four of five rows below the intended spot. Extremely frustrating! Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with iRuleBuilder lately? I'm experiencing extremely long load/save times, but also strange new behaviour when selecting and placing objects. Selecting an object moves it left/down. Placing a new object puts it four of five rows below the intended spot. Extremely frustrating! Anyone else noticed this?



I've bee posting this for weeks now about load save times but bond else seemed to respond. It's been like this for weeks now on chrome with me. Takes at least 2 mins to load up and 1-3 mins for saves.


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I've bee posting this for weeks now about load save times but bond else seemed to respond. It's been like this for weeks now on chrome with me. Takes at least 2 mins to load up and 1-3 mins for saves.



Strange, I haven't had problems with save/load up, and I use Chrome too....it's not the fastest thing, but no way near minutes, rather 5-10sec. .......


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I've bee posting this for weeks now about load save times but bond else seemed to respond. It's been like this for weeks now on chrome with me. Takes at least 2 mins to load up and 1-3 mins for saves.



Jim,


How big is your setup?



Alex


----------



## jacket_fan

I am having trouble with "Defining the HTTP command string". In the tutorials I am at the step to add a HTTP Gateway. It states to "Copy the command string in the data field".


I have the Global Cache IP address set.


I have all of the devices imported. (This was very nice and a great database)


First question, where do I get the command string?


Second question. Is this required for each command? For each device?


I am pretty sure I am missing something simple here.


----------



## Murilo

I also notice in the irule picture thread some people have there album art displayed in irule itself.


Is this possible with xbmc...using irule?


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21883508
> 
> 
> I am having trouble with "Defining the HTTP command string". In the tutorials I am at the step to add a HTTP Gateway. It states to "Copy the command string in the data field".
> 
> 
> I have the Global Cache IP address set.
> 
> 
> I have all of the devices imported. (This was very nice and a great database)
> 
> 
> First question, where do I get the command string?
> 
> 
> Second question. Is this required for each command? For each device?
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure I am missing something simple here.




This is the perfect example of why a manual is needed (or a bit better 'How to...' video/tutorial with regards to configuration requirements).


As a fellow noob to all this I kept thinking that the GC somehow played a role in everything iRule but in fact both Network & HTTP gateways are set-up to communicate *directly* with your IP supported devices.


You have to know upfront what type of IP protocol your device supports and most importantly the port. For instance my DTV HR24 supports direct HTTP so this requires an HTTP gateway setup in iRule. The main difference I see between the two is that the port must be concatenated to your devices IP address in your definition (i.e. - 192.168.1.xx:8080 for a DTV receiver; see attached pic). whereas a 'Network' (telnet protocol), gateway has a separate line for the port (usually 23 for telnet).


It took me a *very* long time to figure this out through trial and error (and help from the vets here like Mike & Steve... thanks!!).


Thus a manual for overall setup steps at the very least...


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21882852
> 
> 
> I've bee posting this for weeks now about load save times but bond else seemed to respond. It's been like this for weeks now on chrome with me. Takes at least 2 mins to load up and 1-3 mins for saves.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21883079
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> How big is your setup?
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



FYI, my setup is quite large and I'm not experiencing any issues with the builder using chrome 18.0.1025.151 m.


Clam


----------



## krichter1

Oh and I don't know if this is helpful to some of you without PhotoShop abilities to create custom images inside your backgrounds but I found a quick workaround.


If you find an image you really like and want it on your page you can drag it onto your page and change it to be a link. Then simply point your link back to the same page your dragging to and this will remove the image translucency.


Easy-peezy... lemon squeezy.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21884175
> 
> 
> If you find an image you really like and want it on your page you can drag it onto your page and change it to be a link. Then simply point your link back to the same page your dragging to and this will remove the image translucency.



Or you could just put the image on the background!










SC


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So in lieu of a detailed manual the users are supposed to guess, or use trial and error? I respectfully disagree. If the requirements dictate lengthy docs, all the more reason to have a reference. A manual on how every device produces output is not necessary or appropriate. How the software behaves with any input is appropriate.



+1 for a manual. This will never be a product for the masses and without a manual it is suitable for even fewer. If I was a dealer the lack of documentation would be a deal breaker.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/21880918
> 
> 
> These are the kind of details that go in a manual and don't fit in demos.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/21880996
> 
> 
> I would *LOVE* a good manual for this!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus* /forum/post/21884251
> 
> 
> +1 for a manual. This will never be a product for the masses and without a manual it is suitable for even fewer. If I was a dealer the lack of documentation would be a deal breaker.




Guys... The iRule team is aware of the need and desire for better support documentation and is working on a solution.


SC


----------



## runnernorth

Hi, I could need some help to figure out what's the difference between the home page and the activity page in the main panel, contained in the default GUI from IRULE?

-should I choose the activity page as home panel??? I hope you understand what i'm "talking" about :-/


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21884454
> 
> 
> Hi, I could need some help to figure out what's the difference between the home page and the activity page in the main panel, contained in the default GUI from IRULE?
> 
> -should I choose the activity page as home panel??? I hope you understand what i'm "talking" about :-/



The only difference is the name. You can make any panel/page your home page or any panel/page your activity page. Just make sure you mark your home page and panel as such in the page properties window. "Home Page" = "yes"


----------



## runnernorth

mborner, thank you, I understand what you are saying  - but when we look at the default GUI in iRule, why did they choose to add both the activity and the home page in the main panel? -wouldn't it have been sufficient to add one of those...... it would, if I understood you right?


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, my setup is quite large and I'm not experiencing any issues with the builder using chrome 18.0.1025.151 m.
> 
> 
> Clam



Mine is quite large: 20 panels, 100 pages. Takes about 5 mins to load/save. The misplacement issue vanished after a reboot.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/21884247
> 
> 
> Or you could just put the image on the background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC



Won't it stay translucent without an active designation (or are you saying there's an option to designate it as an image)?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21884602
> 
> 
> The only difference is the name. You can make any panel/page your home page or any panel/page your activity page. Just make sure you mark your home page and panel as such in the page properties window. "Home Page" = "yes"



So I get the definition of this Mike but what is the point if you designate a page as 'Home Page=Yes' and when you launch iRule it doesn't auto-load?


Is this a bug that it still goes to your panels page even though you specify a home page?


Thanks!


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21883079
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> How big is your setup?
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Oh man my ipad set up is at least 35 panels. I like to do panels so I can build with more links. Its how itai taught me from when it first launched. My iphone setup is smaller for now. 15 panels


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/21879443
> 
> 
> Ok - I figured out a partial fix... It seems that the _ in CH_STATUS is for some reason keeping the CH_STATUS from being filtered out. But, if I use *STATUS, the CH_STATUS is filtered out. Too bad I already set up 300 channels doing a field replace of CH_STATUS0xxx with xxx on each one! :-/
> 
> 
> oHwELL - you live and learn. At least with my workaround for each channel seperate, I can put in the channel's callsign like TBS, SPIKE, etc...
> 
> 
> I hope this helps other's out as there isn't enough advanced documentation for the feedback features.



So it sounds like a few of us noobs are having issues with feedback and I for one would love it if someone could provide a quick step-by-step on how to get them going for us.


I tried using three of the feedbacks on my DTV page but when I load the panel in iOS it no workee.... why? (see attached)


As usual... thanks for all the help!


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21885006
> 
> 
> So it sounds like a few of us noobs are having issues with feedback and I for one would love it if someone could provide a quick step-by-step on how to get them going for us.
> 
> 
> I tried using three of the feedbacks on my DTV page but when I load the panel in iOS it no workee.... why? (see attached)
> 
> 
> As usual... thanks for all the help!



Are you sending the "Get Tuned Query" command to the DTV? The receiver only sends the information in the feedback when requested by sending this command. I have created an Entrance not that executes every 10 seconds sending the "Get Tuned Query" command, and my feedbacks update properly.


Another thing to check is if your feedback is properly linked to the device. In iRule builder, select "DirecTV HTTP" from the feedback tab. In the properties window in the bottom right corner, make sure to select whatever device correspends to your DTV receiver. I believe this links the feedback to the gateway.


----------



## runnernorth

Do you still have the ability to drag/drop pics. to where ever you want, when you're in the "eyeball" window in the browser image library?? -I used to be able to do this, but not anymore...


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21885445
> 
> 
> Do you still have the ability to drag/drop pics. to where ever you want, when you're in the "eyeball" window in the browser image library?? -I used to be able to do this, but not anymore...



It works for me if I hold down the Ctrl key while dragging. (using IE9 on Windows 7)


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese* /forum/post/21885365
> 
> 
> Are you sending the "Get Tuned Query" command to the DTV? The receiver only sends the information in the feedback when requested by sending this command. I have created an Entrance not that executes every 10 seconds sending the "Get Tuned Query" command, and my feedbacks update properly.
> 
> 
> Another thing to check is if your feedback is properly linked to the device. In iRule builder, select "DirecTV HTTP" from the feedback tab. In the properties window in the bottom right corner, make sure to select whatever device correspends to your DTV receiver. I believe this links the feedback to the gateway.




Nope... cause I don't even know what the heck that is (or means)!










Is that where the "starts with..." & "ends with..." comes into play?


Again... I'm a noobologist when it comes to iRule (and I write and debug legacy IBM code for a living so you would think this stuff would come easy to me... not!), and would appreciate it (very much), if someone could layout steps for doing one DirecTV feedback and maybe a Denon receiver volume example (as I've seen from some people on the iRule pics page).


OR... if there's a "How to...", video tutorial, or link I'm all for being able to "fish for myself" and stop bothering you vets!










Thanks!


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese* /forum/post/21885458
> 
> 
> It works for me if I hold down the Ctrl key while dragging. (using IE9 on Windows 7)



Hi, thank you SO much, I wasn't aware of that I should hold the ctrl button while dragging. -sorry


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21876695
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve!
> 
> 
> I just want to control my HT devices but nothing HTTP (that I know of but that could be because I am an unconcious incompetent with all this stuff at this point!).
> 
> 
> So it sounds like the 'Network' option is what I want to configure in iRule app in iOS. But what about the x.x.x.70 address I see as the default. I know my IP2IR GC device is showing a x.x.x.5 address on my home network so would I have to change that in the Network settings or leave that alone?
> 
> 
> Also when I look on the Roomie site for IP compatibility some of my devices show other ports than 23 (like the JVC PJ shows port 20554 and needs a user name of 'PJREQ' and the DirecTV HR24 shows port 8080... Tivo S3 is supported thru IP but needs port 31339). How do I input that string along with the IP info?



I don't understand what you mean by the default x.x.x.70 address. Again, each networked unit (computer, preamp, Blu-ray player, etc.) has a unique IP address. That address is four numbers separated by periods. Usually it looks something like this: 192.168.1.253. the first three numbers (in this example, 192.168.1) are shared by all units on the network. The last number (in this example, 253) is unique to that particular unit. To control this unit you have to put the address 192.168.1.253 into the gateway in iRule on the phone or tablet. And you have to put in the port. I've told you how to find out the address. Another way is to use the Fing app on your phone or tablet or PC. It will tell you the IP address of everything on the network.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21884676
> 
> 
> mborner, thank you, I understand what you are saying  - but when we look at the default GUI in iRule, why did they choose to add both the activity and the home page in the main panel? -wouldn't it have been sufficient to add one of those...... it would, if I understood you right?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21884900
> 
> 
> So I get the definition of this Mike but what is the point if you designate a page as 'Home Page=Yes' and when you launch iRule it doesn't auto-load?
> 
> 
> Is this a bug that it still goes to your panels page even though you specify a home page?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



There are no hard rules when it comes to a home page. same with an activities page. You don't have to use either one if you don't want to. It's just available to use in the customization of you UI.


I have a home button on every page in my UI. Don't confuse this with a home page. The button, when pressed, simply takes me to my activities page, which is not designated a home page.


The page that I've actually designated as my "home" page is the page in my UI that I use most often. It is my main DVR control page. It is the page that loads by default upon start up of the app.


Again, no hard rules. you can:


1. use neither.

2. use a home page as your activities page.

3. use a home page as your app launch

4. use a home page as most often used page.

5. use activities page as app launch.

6. use home button to link to an activities page (as I've done)


You can use them however you wish. If you have a system that can benefit by using them, you should feel free to do so.


----------



## jacket_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21883508
> 
> 
> I am having trouble with "Defining the HTTP command string". In the tutorials I am at the step to add a HTTP Gateway. It states to "Copy the command string in the data field".
> 
> 
> I have the Global Cache IP address set.
> 
> 
> I have all of the devices imported. (This was very nice and a great database)
> 
> 
> First question, where do I get the command string?
> 
> 
> Second question. Is this required for each command? For each device?
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure I am missing something simple here.



As a complete noob, I have been trying to understand how this works. I have programed Prontos and am at least a bit familar with setting up the panels. My problem is getting the devices recognized. All I want to do is get IR out of the GC device. Not feedback or any of the other features. As I understand from the tutorials, you set the IP address of the GC. From there I am confused as to how to get past his point. Evidently there is not any addditional documentation. Unless there is somewhere in this tread that goes into more detail. I have not read this entire thread. This is where I am stuck:


I have the IP address input, then when I go to this step, things go awry-


Step Six: Add device

Press the Add device button to assign a new device to the IR channel.




Step Seven: Select device

Select the device to control from the list of your devices. Press the Save button after the device has been selected. If a device has already been assigned to another IR channel, it may not be assigned again.

I do not get any devices to choose.


Step Eight: Return

Press the New gateway button in the upper left corner to return to the Gateway configuration page.


What can I troubleshoot to figure this one out?


Thanks


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21885829
> 
> 
> As a complete noob, I have been trying to understand how this works. I have programed Prontos and am at least a bit familar with setting up the panels. My problem is getting the devices recognized. All I want to do is get IR out of the GC device. Not feedback or any of the other features. As I understand from the tutorials, you set the IP address of the GC. From there I am confused as to how to get past his point. Evidently there is not any addditional documentation. Unless there is somewhere in this tread that goes into more detail. I have not read this entire thread. This is where I am stuck:
> 
> 
> I have the IP address input, then when I go to this step, things go awry-
> 
> 
> Step Six: Add device
> 
> Press the Add device button to assign a new device to the IR channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step Seven: Select device
> 
> Select the device to control from the list of your devices. Press the Save button after the device has been selected. If a device has already been assigned to another IR channel, it may not be assigned again.
> 
> *I do not get any devices to choose*.
> 
> 
> Step Eight: Return
> 
> Press the New gateway button in the upper left corner to return to the Gateway configuration page.
> 
> 
> What can I troubleshoot to figure this one out?
> 
> 
> Thanks



You have to create the devices in the Builder first, then sync. Once your devices are added to the builder, they will show up on the iPad so that you can add them to your gateway.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21885749
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you mean by the default x.x.x.70 address. Again, each networked unit (computer, preamp, Blu-ray player, etc.) has a unique IP address. That address is four numbers separated by periods. Usually it looks something like this: 192.168.1.253. the first three numbers (in this example, 192.168.1) are shared by all units on the network. The last number (in this example, 253) is unique to that particular unit. To control this unit you have to put the address 192.168.1.253 into the gateway in iRule on the phone or tablet. And you have to put in the port. I've told you how to find out the address. Another way is to use the Fing app on your phone or tablet or PC. It will tell you the IP address of everything on the network.




Thanks Steve. I posted earlier about figuring this out through trial and error. I thought when adding an IP/HTTP gateway that the GC IP2IR device had to play a part in all this so I thought when seeing the default x.x.x.70 address when adding a gateway that I somehow needed to change to my x.x.x.5 address given to my IP2IR device. It just never occured to me that IP/HTTP gateway definitions on the iPad app were for direct connection to the device itself.


So far after adding my DirecTV device to the HTTP gateway it is working nicely. Now my new challenge is the noobology of understanding DTV & Denon Feedback, (which at this point is flying right over my head!).


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21885765
> 
> 
> There are no hard rules when it comes to a home page. same with an activities page. You don't have to use either one if you don't want to. It's just available to use in the customization of you UI.
> 
> 
> I have a home button on every page in my UI. Don't confuse this with a home page. The button, when pressed, simply takes me to my activities page, which is not designated a home page.
> 
> 
> The page that I've actually designated as my "home" page is the page in my UI that I use most often. It is my main DVR control page. It is the page that loads by default upon start up of the app.
> 
> 
> Again, no hard rules. you can:
> 
> 
> 1. use neither.
> 
> 2. use a home page as your activities page.
> 
> 3. use a home page as your app launch
> 
> 4. use a home page as most often used page.
> 
> 5. use activities page as app launch.
> 
> 6. use home button to link to an activities page (as I've done)
> 
> 
> You can use them however you wish. If you have a system that can benefit by using them, you should feel free to do so.



Thank you for taking time to explain/cut it out into pieces , how it works, NOW I do understand it even more









IF I may ask a last question for today,, I would like to ask, how do I get the right sized, round blank, white glossy buttons used in the default panels, into my photo editor? -I've browsed the iRule image library, and found what I THOUGHT was the right sized button, imported to the photo editor, and uploaded it after editing, but it's not the same size as used in the default panel









Do I have to "fiddle" with it, scale it to something specific, or am I just using the wrong button??


----------



## jacket_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21885869
> 
> 
> You have to create the devices in the Builder first, then sync. Once your devices are added to the builder, they will show up on the iPad so that you can add them to your gateway.



I believe I have done that. Is there a sync in the builder? All I have done is save in the builder.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21886157
> 
> 
> I believe I have done that. Is there a sync in the builder? All I have done is save in the builder.



With the iRule app open on you iDevice, click "panels" at the top left then at the bottom select "sync". select the handset you wish to sync and your done.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21886102
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking time to explain/cut it out into pieces , how it works, NOW I do understand it even more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF I may ask a last question for today,, I would like to ask, how do I get the right sized, round blank, white glossy buttons used in the default panels, into my photo editor? -I've browsed the iRule image library, and found what I THOUGHT was the right sized button, imported to the photo editor, and uploaded it after editing, but it's not the same size as used in the default panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to "fiddle" with it, scale it to something specific, or am I just using the wrong button??



Are you using iPad/iphone? Retina? Makes a big difference in which graphic you choose from the library.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21885765
> 
> 
> The page that I've actually designated as my "home" page is the page in my UI that I use most often. It is my main DVR control page. It is the page that loads by default upon start up of the app.



But Mike are you saying you are able to go right to your DVR page when you select the iRule app on your iPad (or do you still get the panels page and have to select your panel)? Maybe I'm just not interpeting this function correctly.


I interpret 'Home Page = yes' to mean when I launch the iRule app on the iPad it would go to that page straight away and allow me to choose my desired device button where my macros are defined to turn everything on.


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21886157
> 
> 
> I believe I have done that. Is there a sync in the builder? All I have done is save in the builder.



well, I'm a noob too, but have you

- checked you have added a new gateway for the RIGHT GC unit, 100-6....100-12....or iTACH?

- added your device in the builder, and saved it ?

-synced your iphone/ipad or whatever you are using, AFTER you have saved in the builder?


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21886197
> 
> 
> Are you using iPad/iphone? Retina? Makes a big difference in which graphic you choose from the library.



I'm using The new ipad......and in the iRULE library, I chose the miscellaneous "medium", and even tried miscellaneous for iphone retina, but none of them "works"/fits....


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21886202
> 
> 
> But Mike are you saying you are able to go right to your DVR page when you select the iRule app on your iPad (or do you still get the panels page and have to select your panel)? Maybe I'm just not interpeting this function correctly.
> 
> 
> I interpret 'Home Page = yes' to mean when I launch the iRule app on the iPad it would go to that page straight away and allow me to choose my desired device button where my macros are defined to turn everything on.



Yes, when I launch the iRule app, it opens to my DVR control page. My DVR page also contains the power up/down macros to watch Directv. You must designate the page *and* the panel you wish to use as the home page.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21886253
> 
> 
> I'm using The new ipad......and in the iRULE library, I chose the miscellaneous "medium", and even tried miscellaneous for iphone retina, but none of them "works"/fits....



Yep, I don't believe iRule supports the New iPad yet, as far as graphics go. Your only option is to create your own or find a user that has created some that you like. I'm quite certain New iPad will be supported very soon.


Edit:

Actually, I think you're out of luck, for now. The builder doesn't support 2048 X 1536 resolution....yet. I'm afraid even with your own graphics, it probably won't work.


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, I don't believe iRule supports the New iPad yet, as far as graphics go. Your only option is to create your own or find a user that has created some that you like. I'm quite certain New iPad will be supported very soon.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Actually, I think you're out of luck, for now. The builder doesn't support 2048 X 1536 resolution....yet. I'm afraid even with your own graphics, it probably won't work.



All right, too bad, but thank you;-/

, but I think I haven't explained it right, because it's in the builder I can't make it fit, I didn't even sync it with my iPad.....but, enough for today, it's bedtime by now, zzzzzzzz


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21886311
> 
> 
> Yes, when I launch the iRule app, it opens to my DVR control page. My DVR page also contains the power up/down macros to watch Directv. You must designate the page *and* the panel you wish to use as the home page.



Thanks broheem! I think I only designated the panel under what used to be 'Home' (I renamed it to "The Richter Theater" . . . that doesn't matter does it?). That must be my problem as to why it doesn't auto-launch. You-da-man!


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21886333
> 
> 
> Yep, I don't believe iRule supports the New iPad yet, as far as graphics go. Your only option is to create your own or find a user that has created some that you like. I'm quite certain New iPad will be supported very soon.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Actually, I think you're out of luck, for now. The builder doesn't support 2048 X 1536 resolution....yet. I'm afraid even with your own graphics, it probably won't work.




Oh Wow... I'm glad you pointed this out Mike! I have an iPad 1 and my wife has stolen it (like most of us), for her nightly skulking on the net, so I decided to buy another one. I went to go buy the new iPad a few weeks back after launch but they were out of stock. I decided it would be a smarter bet to try iRule before making the purchase so I've been using "her" iPad (that I paid for... wasn't that nice of me!?), to do all the testing first.


I'm at the point of buying a new one but now with this info I'll just get an iPad 2 (which should save me about all my outlay on the iRule & GC stuff... sweet!).


I also noticed a bit of an annoying issue w/ iRule and the iPad 1 that I believe others have reported. The page swipe always freezes for a second half way through the transition swipe between original and new page. Not a big deal mind you but I also thought I read this does not happen on the iPad 2?


Thanks!


----------



## mborner

That's a good question, Kevin. Mine does it on a iPad 1. It didn't always do it, though. It only started after 2.0 update. I'm not entirely sure it's the iPads fault, though, as it does the same thing on my iPhone 4S. It is not a big deal but I sure would like it fixed. You can see it clearly in my last video in post # 6278.


----------



## krichter1

I should have known it was you who first reported that in the video!










Maybe the mighty eee-crabster can check with the mothership to see if this is a known issue and is targeted for the next release.










Sounds like it also would be happening on the iPad 2 then.


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21885579
> 
> 
> Nope... cause I don't even know what the heck that is (or means)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that where the "starts with..." & "ends with..." comes into play?
> 
> 
> Again... I'm a noobologist when it comes to iRule (and I write and debug legacy IBM code for a living so you would think this stuff would come easy to me... not!), and would appreciate it (very much), if someone could layout steps for doing one DirecTV feedback and maybe a Denon receiver volume example (as I've seen from some people on the iRule pics page).
> 
> 
> OR... if there's a "How to...", video tutorial, or link I'm all for being able to "fish for myself" and stop bothering you vets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



There is no need to mess with the "starts with" and "ends with" items, at least for DirecTV.

I can't help with the Denon, but I'll try to walk you through setting up feedback for DirecTV.

1. Make sure you have a DirecTV device in your list with a full complement of "Network Codes" including "Get Tuned Query".

2. Add (if you haven't already) DirecTV HTTP Feedback to the list of Feedbacks.

3. Click on "DirecTV HTTP" and in the properties list in the bottom left corner select your DirecTV device from the list.

4. Drag one or more of the feedbacks onto a page. I have tried the channel callsign, channel number, and title in the Textual section of the list and all work for me.

5. Create an Entrance in the same panel that contains the page with the feedbacks - name it something appropriate (I call mine DirecTV Feedback).

6. Make the Entrance you just created repeatable and set it to repeat every 10 seconds.

7. Go to the DirecTV device and expand the Network Codes section. Drag the "Get Tuned Query" command to the Entrance you just created.

8. Save and Sync your handset. You should be getting feedback updated every 10 seconds.


Good Luck!


----------



## jacket_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21885869
> 
> 
> You have to create the devices in the Builder first, then sync. Once your devices are added to the builder, they will show up on the iPad so that you can add them to your gateway.



Thanks for the help. It is not obvious to the casual observer on the proper method to sync the iPad. There is clearly a button on the bottom right of the screen that says Sync. Pressing this button causes the menu under "Select handset to sync with" to show the iPad is syncing. I assumed this was doing just what was supposed to. But no. You must press the menu below after it does its syncing, to have it sync the images and devices.


When you realize how simple it is after some trial and error, it makes you feel stupid. But this one took some experimenting to figure it out.


This detail needs to be in the tutorials.


Now to try and make things talk to each other. Thanks for the help gentlemen. I suspect there will be more questions.


----------



## jacket_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21875359
> 
> 
> I use the XBMC (light) device to control XBMC, plus a few commands from MCE Controller device. The XBMC (light) device has almost everything you need to control XBMC.



Hey Steve, willing to share your great art with another newbie? I tried to PM, but your box is full.


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Wow... I'm glad you pointed this out Mike! I have an iPad 1 and my wife has stolen it (like most of us), for her nightly skulking on the net, so I decided to buy another one. I went to go buy the new iPad a few weeks back after launch but they were out of stock. I decided it would be a smarter bet to try iRule before making the purchase so I've been using "her" iPad (that I paid for... wasn't that nice of me!?), to do all the testing first.
> 
> 
> I'm at the point of buying a new one but now with this info I'll just get an iPad 2 (which should save me about all my outlay on the iRule & GC stuff... sweet!).
> 
> 
> I also noticed a bit of an annoying issue w/ iRule and the iPad 1 that I believe others have reported. The page swipe always freezes for a second half way through the transition swipe between original and new page. Not a big deal mind you but I also thought I read this does not happen on the iPad 2?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I started building my iRule system for my original iPad. Now that I have the new iPad my wife has inherited the original iPad.


What I built for the original iPad works and looks just fine on the new iPad.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese* /forum/post/21887382
> 
> 
> There is no need to mess with the "starts with" and "ends with" items, at least for DirecTV.
> 
> I can't help with the Denon, but I'll try to walk you through setting up feedback for DirecTV.
> 
> 1. Make sure you have a DirecTV device in your list with a full complement of "Network Codes" including "Get Tuned Query".
> 
> 2. Add (if you haven't already) DirecTV HTTP Feedback to the list of Feedbacks.
> 
> 3. Click on "DirecTV HTTP" and in the properties list in the bottom left corner select your DirecTV device from the list.
> 
> 4. Drag one or more of the feedbacks onto a page. I have tried the channel callsign, channel number, and title in the Textual section of the list and all work for me.
> 
> 5. Create an Entrance in the same panel that contains the page with the feedbacks - name it something appropriate (I call mine DirecTV Feedback).
> 
> 6. Make the Entrance you just created repeatable and set it to repeat every 10 seconds.
> 
> 7. Go to the DirecTV device and expand the Network Codes section. Drag the "Get Tuned Query" command to the Entrance you just created.
> 
> 8. Save and Sync your handset. You should be getting feedback updated every 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!



Man - I wish these worked on the new DirecTV THR22 TiVo unit! The only one I can find is the current channel number using a poll to CH_STATUS.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese* /forum/post/21887382
> 
> 
> There is no need to mess with the "starts with" and "ends with" items, at least for DirecTV.
> 
> I can't help with the Denon, but I'll try to walk you through setting up feedback for DirecTV.
> 
> 1. Make sure you have a DirecTV device in your list with a full complement of "Network Codes" including "Get Tuned Query".
> 
> 2. Add (if you haven't already) DirecTV HTTP Feedback to the list of Feedbacks.
> 
> 3. Click on "DirecTV HTTP" and in the properties list in the bottom left corner select your DirecTV device from the list.
> 
> 4. Drag one or more of the feedbacks onto a page. I have tried the channel callsign, channel number, and title in the Textual section of the list and all work for me.
> 
> 5. Create an Entrance in the same panel that contains the page with the feedbacks - name it something appropriate (I call mine DirecTV Feedback).
> 
> 6. Make the Entrance you just created repeatable and set it to repeat every 10 seconds.
> 
> 7. Go to the DirecTV device and expand the Network Codes section. Drag the "Get Tuned Query" command to the Entrance you just created.
> 
> 8. Save and Sync your handset. You should be getting feedback updated every 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!



Thanks so much for the reply and the help!










I think I followed all your instructions but still can't see the feedback after saving and re-syncing (I do see the auto-refresh on the iPad every 5 sec though). Does it look like I did anything wrong (like when you said Entrance you meant within the same panel hierarchy (was the default 'Home' until I renamed it to The Richter Theater)?


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RDHolmes* /forum/post/21887777
> 
> 
> I started building my iRule system for my original iPad. Now that I have the new iPad my wife has inherited the original iPad.
> 
> 
> What I built for the original iPad works and looks just fine on the new iPad.



Dude that's awesome news! Have you augmented your set-up/layout since and if so when you save and re-sync does it show correctly on the new 2K rez?


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Jack D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that's awesome news! Have you augmented your set-up/layout since and if so when you save and re-sync does it show correctly on the new 2K rez?
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy!



I have changed my set up recently and there is no problem with it displaying properly on my new iPad.


----------



## starhubble

Hey guys!


It says in the release notes for 2.3 that the WOL command can now be send as part of a command and in my world this means that you should be able to tie it to a button instead of having it sent when entering a panel.


From the 2.3 release notes:

_"That system can now be asleep in low-power mode, and iRule can send a Wake-on-LAN packet as part of a command to wake up the computer before executing the command."_


How do you go about doing this? I only seem to be able to set the WOL stuff under the HTTP gateway settings and that's it. Where do I find the WOL command to assign to a specific button?


Thanks!


----------



## Murilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/21883874
> 
> 
> I also notice in the irule picture thread some people have there album art displayed in irule itself.
> 
> 
> Is this possible with xbmc...using irule?



Sorry to bump my own post, but im just curious if any xbmc irule users could answer?


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21888548
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply and the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I followed all your instructions but still can't see the feedback after saving and re-syncing (I do see the auto-refresh on the iPad every 5 sec though). Does it look like I did anything wrong (like when you said Entrance you meant within the same panel hierarchy (was the default 'Home' until I renamed it to The Richter Theater)?



Everything looks right, and you are correct regarding the entrance. When you see the auto-refresh on the iPad, does the send light flicker green? If not there could be something wrong with the gateway configuration.


One other thing to try...select the Get Tuned Query command in the DirecTV device and make sure the data property contains "tv/getTuned" (without the quotes). Aside from that, I don't know why it is not working for you.


----------



## krichter1

Thanks J! I'll check that when I get home (I think it might have been flashing orange but I could be wrong... all my other HTTP commands on the CTV device panel work great).


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/21876965
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has already been covered - I've been browsing this thread all day and haven't come across it - but with 200+ pages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a relative noob when it comes to iRule, but I must say I'm very happy with it so far. I have mine controling my Onkyo 809 over TCP/IP, my Oppo 83 via CEC (RIHD) over the Onkyo HDMI, and my DirecTV THR22-100 TiVo over IP.
> 
> 
> I am trying to get feedback to work from the TiVo to get information from it. So far, all the TiVo IP commands work to control this unit, but the feedback ones don't seem to work.
> 
> 
> After doing research, I came accross using CH_STATUS to get the feedback information I need.
> 
> 
> I am using the prefix 'CH_STATUS' and suffix 'LOCAL'. The value returned is 'CH_STATUS xxxx' where xxxx is the 4 digit channel number. If I omit the 'LOCAL' sufix, it returns 'CH_STATUS xxxx LOCAL'. So, I tried using the sufix 'CH_STATUS CH_STATUS' to see if it would remove the CH_STATUS from the output. That broke it.
> 
> 
> I then tried changing 'target value' to 'CH_STATUS *' and tried putting a blank space, a space then *, an * and other values in 'replace with' to no avail.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had an experience similar to this? And, if so, how did you get it to remove the extra text?
> 
> 
> I wish there was more information on everything you can do in the feedback section, but other than using existing feedback, there isn't much in the way of tutorials or information.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Kevin



I've got no experience with Tivo but a little experience customizing Feedback output.


Are you using a numeric feedback? I believe with textual you'd have to create a value for every possible returned channel number


Doh, old post, sorry if this isn't relevant now


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/21889184
> 
> 
> Sorry to bump my own post, but im just curious if any xbmc irule users could answer?



This is done with a web interface. They can be found in the XBMC Add-ons section or in the forums or you can make your own. I recommend w-touch (from add-ons)


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/21888815
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> It says in the release notes for 2.3 that the WOL command can now be send as part of a command and in my world this means that you should be able to tie it to a button instead of having it sent when entering a panel.
> 
> 
> From the 2.3 release notes:
> 
> _"That system can now be asleep in low-power mode, and iRule can send a Wake-on-LAN packet as part of a command to wake up the computer before executing the command."_
> 
> 
> How do you go about doing this? I only seem to be able to set the WOL stuff under the HTTP gateway settings and that's it. Where do I find the WOL command to assign to a specific button?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



From my experience, iRule handles it all.

Example: my HTPC is off, but whenever I switch to a PANEL that includes the htpc gateway, it is powered on


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starhubble* /forum/post/21888815
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> It says in the release notes for 2.3 that the WOL command can now be send as part of a command and in my world this means that you should be able to tie it to a button instead of having it sent when entering a panel.
> 
> 
> From the 2.3 release notes:
> 
> _"That system can now be asleep in low-power mode, and iRule can send a Wake-on-LAN packet as part of a command to wake up the computer before executing the command."_
> 
> 
> How do you go about doing this? I only seem to be able to set the WOL stuff under the HTTP gateway settings and that's it. Where do I find the WOL command to assign to a specific button?
> 
> 
> Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21891295
> 
> 
> From my experience, iRule handles it all.
> 
> Example: my HTPC is off, but whenever I switch to a PANEL that includes the htpc gateway, it is powered on



I think what starhubble is looking for is being able to assign the WOL command to a specific button rather than an entire panel...at least this is what I would like to have.


Right now my work around is that I send MCE commands to an always-on machine that has EventGhost running. EG then sends WOL commands to the machine(s) I like to wake up. A bit cumbersome, but it has been working remarkably reliable for quite some time for me.

____

Axel


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner* /forum/post/21886333
> 
> 
> Yep, I don't believe iRule supports the New iPad yet, as far as graphics go. Your only option is to create your own or find a user that has created some that you like. I'm quite certain New iPad will be supported very soon.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Actually, I think you're out of luck, for now. The builder doesn't support 2048 X 1536 resolution....yet. I'm afraid even with your own graphics, it probably won't work.



I think the new iPad is supported, in the sense that you can use iRule on it, just like any app that hasn't been updated for the new retina display. What has not happened yet is support for the new, high resolution images. But it should work, and scale the images accordingly.


----------



## Steve Goff

For those who work with various devices on a network, a free iOS/Android app called Fing makes it easy to see the addresses of the items on your network.


It also sends wake on lan to networked devices, though I have not tried that feature.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21891855
> 
> 
> I think the new iPad is supported, in the sense that you can use iRule on it, just like any app that hasn't been updated for the new retina display. What has not happened yet is support for the new, high resolution images. But it should work, and scale the images accordingly.



It appears that you are correct. Good news for new iPad owners.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese* /forum/post/21889608
> 
> 
> Everything looks right, and you are correct regarding the entrance. When you see the auto-refresh on the iPad, does the send light flicker green? If not there could be something wrong with the gateway configuration.
> 
> 
> One other thing to try...select the Get Tuned Query command in the DirecTV device and make sure the data property contains "tv/getTuned" (without the quotes). Aside from that, I don't know why it is not working for you.



Well I'm out of ideas to get the DirecTV feedback working and could really use some help. Anyone out there have any thoughts? My Entrance definition is working as I do see the little *green* refresh flashing every 10 seconds but nothing is displaying on the bottom of the page.


If you look at the attached pic you'll see the there's nothing in any of the 'Value' properties for the three feedback definitions on the page (all have nothing in them). Is that normal for HTTP commands (sorry this is all new stuff to me so I'm ignorant in this regard!)?


Could someone look to see how theirs are setup and give m some ideas on how to get it going?


As well any Denon IP users out there using the volume control like I saw from cheezit73 in the iRule pic thread? I'd like to know what's needed there too.










Help!


Thanks


----------



## Murilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/21891283
> 
> 
> This is done with a web interface. They can be found in the XBMC Add-ons section or in the forums or you can make your own. I recommend w-touch (from add-ons)



Is there anyway of just using the xbmc http web url which displays movie and music art into irule?


Like when i type in my xbmc htpc ip address, i can look at movie and music cover art and select them.


Couldnt irule just access that xbmc ip address to bring up the movie and music art to select?


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the new iPad is supported, in the sense that you can use iRule on it, just like any app that hasn't been updated for the new retina display. What has not happened yet is support for the new, high resolution images. But it should work, and scale the images accordingly.



Yes, the new iPad is supported according to the iRule team.

I downloaded the default blank buttons under the download section, they fit "out of the box " no editing besides the text I've added.

Thank you for your comment


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21892775
> 
> 
> Well I'm out of ideas to get the DirecTV feedback working and could really use some help. Anyone out there have any thoughts? My Entrance definition is working as I do see the little *green* refresh flashing every 10 seconds but nothing is displaying on the bottom of the page.
> 
> 
> If you look at the attached pic you'll see the there's nothing in any of the 'Value' properties for the three feedback definitions on the page (all have nothing in them). Is that normal for HTTP commands (sorry this is all new stuff to me so I'm ignorant in this regard!)?
> 
> 
> Could someone look to see how theirs are setup and give m some ideas on how to get it going?
> 
> 
> As well any Denon IP users out there using the volume control like I saw from cheezit73 in the iRule pic thread? I'd like to know what's needed there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> Thanks



You should not have to change anything in the properties for any of the feedbacks aside from assigning it to your device (step 3 in my instructions).

On your iPad, look at the device summary page for your DirecTV device. Does it list "DirecTV HTTP" under the "Feedbacks" heading? (Click Panels button, Devices icon, and DirecTV device to access this page.)


----------



## jimim

the whole retina display on the new ipad should be handled the same as the iphone with retina display. u can use an iphone build on the retina display and everything displays properly.


also they look pretty much the same. i'm using various iphone's (1st gen, 3gs, and 4) all with the regular iphone build and they all look the same except for the retina display being sharper. i did a quick retina display build and synched it and it wasn't a game changer to go through all the time to rebuild.


i never want to rebuild my ipad build! it would take forever!


jim


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21892775
> 
> 
> Well I'm out of ideas to get the DirecTV feedback working and could really use some help. Anyone out there have any thoughts? My Entrance definition is working as I do see the little *green* refresh flashing every 10 seconds but nothing is displaying on the bottom of the page.
> 
> 
> If you look at the attached pic you'll see the there's nothing in any of the 'Value' properties for the three feedback definitions on the page (all have nothing in them). Is that normal for HTTP commands (sorry this is all new stuff to me so I'm ignorant in this regard!)?
> 
> 
> Could someone look to see how theirs are setup and give m some ideas on how to get it going?
> 
> 
> As well any Denon IP users out there using the volume control like I saw from cheezit73 in the iRule pic thread? I'd like to know what's needed there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> Thanks



1) Can you confirm full control of your DTV receiver with that iRule page (channel change, info, guide etc)? If not, you will have to focus on connectivity.

2) Assuming #1 is ok, lets focus on feedback. Did you setup the DTV feedback properties as discussed earlier. See Pic #1. In the lower left, have you selected the correct iRule device and type? If not, change that and try again.

3) If #2 is ok, lets focus on 1 particular feedback, Channel callsign. See the remaining pics and see if yours matches up with mine which works.


Let us know how you come out...


Good luck,

Clam


----------



## Glimmie

First off, I have some complex screens with lots of feedback and buttons.


Recently I have noticed some background images as well as feedback locations shift on the screen. If I re-sync, all is back to normal.


Also the things that do move or creep are in the same "green space" as other items. Example an image with a text feedback over top of it. Or a text feedback sharing some of the button "green space".


Any ideas?


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21894381
> 
> 
> 1) Can you confirm full control of your DTV receiver with that iRule page (channel change, info, guide etc)? If not, you will have to focus on connectivity.
> 
> 2) Assuming #1 is ok, lets focus on feedback. Did you setup the DTV feedback properties as discussed earlier. See Pic #1. In the lower left, have you selected the correct iRule device and type? If not, change that and try again.
> 
> 3) If #2 is ok, lets focus on 1 particular feedback, Channel callsign. See the remaining pics and see if yours matches up with mine which works.
> 
> 
> Let us know how you come out...
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Clam



Thanks guys... I'll check when I get home tonight. Really appreciate the help!


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21894381
> 
> 
> 1) Can you confirm full control of your DTV receiver with that iRule page (channel change, info, guide etc)? If not, you will have to focus on connectivity.
> 
> 2) Assuming #1 is ok, lets focus on feedback. Did you setup the DTV feedback properties as discussed earlier. See Pic #1. In the lower left, have you selected the correct iRule device and type? If not, change that and try again.
> 
> 3) If #2 is ok, lets focus on 1 particular feedback, Channel callsign. See the remaining pics and see if yours matches up with mine which works.
> 
> 
> Let us know how you come out...
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Clam



Hi Jim,


Well I've taken photos of the same one's you did and everything looks the same except for your Entrance. All the DTV HTTP commands are working fine and the auto refresh and connection logos at the bottom of iRule are green. I followed jgyenese's well laid out instructions and dragged the 'Get Tuned Query' to my Entrance page but it looks like yours is different. Did I maybe do something wrong?


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21894381
> 
> 
> 1) Can you confirm full control of your DTV receiver with that iRule page (channel change, info, guide etc)? If not, you will have to focus on connectivity.
> 
> 2) Assuming #1 is ok, lets focus on feedback. Did you setup the DTV feedback properties as discussed earlier. See Pic #1. In the lower left, have you selected the correct iRule device and type? If not, change that and try again.
> 
> 3) If #2 is ok, lets focus on 1 particular feedback, Channel callsign. See the remaining pics and see if yours matches up with mine which works.
> 
> 
> Let us know how you come out...
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Clam



One more thing Jim... could you tell me how you made your Entrance command because yours looks like a feedback whereas as mine is from the Direct HTTP Network Codes section?


----------



## Murilo

Does irule have an official q and a forum? Whenever i try to visit irule community it does not work?


----------



## ecrabb

iRule Community seems to be back online.


SC


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21898429
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed this jg... is this what you were talking about in the iPad and does it look correct?
> 
> 
> Again I'm a "techie" by trade and have basically designed and built three THX theaters in my time but this stuff makes me feel *STUPID*! Shouldn't be this hard even for noobs.



Yes, that looks correct.


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21898429
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed this jg... is this what you were talking about in the iPad and does it look correct?
> 
> 
> Again I'm a "techie" by trade and have basically designed and built three THX theaters in my time but this stuff makes me feel *STUPID*! Shouldn't be this hard even for noobs.



One other thing to check would be the configuration of the DirecTV gateway. On the iPad, click panels, Gateways, and your DirecTV gateway - is there a ":8080" after the IP address (without the quotes)? If not, add it. Also make sure the GET is checked and not POST.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese* /forum/post/21887382
> 
> 
> There is no need to mess with the "starts with" and "ends with" items, at least for DirecTV.
> 
> I can't help with the Denon, but I'll try to walk you through setting up feedback for DirecTV.
> 
> 1. Make sure you have a DirecTV device in your list with a full complement of "Network Codes" including "Get Tuned Query".
> 
> 2. Add (if you haven't already) DirecTV HTTP Feedback to the list of Feedbacks.
> 
> 3. Click on "DirecTV HTTP" and in the properties list in the bottom left corner select your DirecTV device from the list.
> 
> 4. Drag one or more of the feedbacks onto a page. I have tried the channel callsign, channel number, and title in the Textual section of the list and all work for me.
> 
> 5. Create an Entrance in the same panel that contains the page with the feedbacks - name it something appropriate (I call mine DirecTV Feedback).
> 
> 6. Make the Entrance you just created repeatable and set it to repeat every 10 seconds.
> 
> 7. Go to the DirecTV device and expand the Network Codes section. Drag the "Get Tuned Query" command to the Entrance you just created.
> 
> 8. Save and Sync your handset. You should be getting feedback updated every 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!




HOUSTON... we have lift off! Thanks to all for your caring assistance and to the excellent people at iRule support!


For the noobs out there in addition to jg's excellent steps above you also must ensure:


1) Once you have the new Entrance defined as above, the page you are trying to control in your entrance has to have the 'Entrance' properties updated from 'none' to the defined feedback.


2) For DirecTV DVR's you must enable the 'External Device' settings to allow external access AND 'Current Program' for the updated info.


To test if this works in your browser type:

http://192.168.1.xx:8080/tv/getTuned 


Bad would look like:


{"status": {

"code": 403,

"commandResult": 1,

"msg": "Forbidden.Command not allowed.",

"query": "/tv/getTuned"

}}


Good would look like:


"callsign": "NHLHD",

"date": "20120411",

"duration": 7185,

"episodeTitle": "Los Angeles Kings at Vancouver Canucks",

"expiration": "0",

"expiryTime": 0,

"isOffAir": false,

"isPartial": false,

"isPclocked": 3,

"isPpv": false,

"isRecording": false,

"isViewed": true,

"isVod": false,

"keepUntilFull": true,

"major": 215,

"minor": 65535,

"offset": 6083,

"programId": "8862475",

"rating": "No Rating",

"recType": 3,

"startTime": 1334250014,

"stationId": 3900928,

"status": {

"code": 200,

"commandResult": 0,

"msg": "OK.",

"query": "/tv/getTuned"

},

"title": "Kings @ Canucks",

"uniqueId": "16088"

}


I also added the GetTuned query command to my channel UP & DOWN along with my Select button and increased the delay to 1 second (per iRule supports suggestion), then changed the Entrance to repeatable=No (so it does just the initial load of data once). Works great!


----------



## jeffrey8164

Pronto will learn in HEX so need for conversion other than copy and paste. You will however need the software of course.


----------



## tmacka88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also want to ask for those of you using irule and xbmc, how exactly do you control it?
> 
> 
> By http commands does this mean irule just uses those few http commands you can use to control irule? I checked it out by navigating to my xbmc http page. They are not very robust and there are not letters on it so if i want to do a search or anything i cant?
> 
> 
> How do you guys get around this? Are most xbmc users here just adding a 3rd party remote?



I use xbmc constellation prop the best app I own. Really good for xbmc control. I also use irule to control basic function as its easier if I'm in irule


----------



## nosdude

I noticed that my Denon AVR-1912 only connects with one iPxx device at a time, it simple does not connect to another one until I close and exit from iRule; then launch iRule from another iPxx device before it can connect to that device. I have a couple of iPads, and would like to use them whenever.


Anybody noticed that too.....


Thanks


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed that my Denon AVR-1912 only connects with one iPxx device at a time, it simple does not connect to another one until I close and exit from iRule; then launch iRule from another iPxx device before it can connect to that device. I have a couple of iPads, and would like to use them whenever.
> 
> 
> Anybody noticed that too.....
> 
> 
> Thanks



Is it serial? Cause of it is then check it itach settings to allow more than one connection. Itach serial default is one connection at a time.


Of not serial this wasn't helpful! Lol


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/21903473
> 
> 
> Is it serial? Cause of it is then check it itach settings to allow more than one connection. Itach serial default is one connection at a time.
> 
> 
> Of not serial this wasn't helpful! Lol



It's TCP/IP (Ethernet) connection.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude* /forum/post/21903428
> 
> 
> I noticed that my Denon AVR-1912 only connects with one iPxx device at a time, it simple does not connect to another one until I close and exit from iRule; then launch iRule from another iPxx device before it can connect to that device. I have a couple of iPads, and would like to use them whenever.



This is very common, nosdude. Many manufacturers' network interfaces only support one connection. This is just starting to change as the manufacturers are starting to understand the value of multiple connections. "Duh" right?


If you want to be able to connect multiple remotes (for second zone control for instance), you really only have one option (besides replacing the receiver with a newer manufacturer/model that does support multiple connections). The Global Caché iTach gateways support 8 simultaneous connections. If you want feedback, then you can use a serial iTach (IP2SL or WF2SL).


SC


----------



## mickelin

If it's the Denon that only handles one connection at a time, it wont help to use an iTach. There is another option to consider however: using a control server between the iPads and the Denon, e.g. EventGhost or Girder. Instead of sending commands straight from the iPads to the Denon, you send them to EventGhost, which manages the one connection and relays the commands from all the iPads or other control devices. May sound a bit complex but it is really simple to set up and works beautifully.


----------



## mickelin

Sorry, iTach is clearly an option as well, but then you would have to go for IR or serial. With EventGhost you can stick to TCP/IP


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21899574
> 
> 
> HOUSTON... we have lift off! Thanks to all for your caring assistance and to the excellent people at iRule support!
> 
> 
> For the noobs out there in addition to jg's excellent steps above you also must ensure:
> 
> 
> 1) Once you have the new Entrance defined as above, the page you are trying to control in your entrance has to have the 'Entrance' properties updated from 'none' to the defined feedback.
> 
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> 
> I also added the GetTuned query command to my channel UP & DOWN along with my Select button and increased the delay to 1 second (per iRule supports suggestion), then changed the Entrance to repeatable=No (so it does just the initial load of data once). Works great!



Excellent. I'm glad you got it working.


General comments...

The page does not have to have the entrances assigned in the "Entrance" property. Leaving it unassinged will simply cause the entrance to run while any page in the panel is active. This allows you to have an entrance for the page that is not repeating, to set up devices for example, yet still have active feedback. In fact, this is how the iRule tutorial describes setting up repeating entrances.


I tried to add the GetTunedQuery to channel up/down and select button, but I found that we use other methods to change channels which puts the feedback out of sync, typing in the channel numbers being the worst offender. I tried adding GetTunedQuery to the number buttons but that didn't work very well - I needed several seconds of delay to accomodate the time for the receiver to realize no more buttons have been pressed before it changes the channel. This adds a significant degree of sluggishness when typing in three or four digit channel numbers. In the end I put the repeating entrance back in and took the GetTunedQuery commands out of the buttons and have been happy ever since.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese* /forum/post/21906482
> 
> 
> Excellent. I'm glad you got it working.
> 
> 
> General comments...
> 
> The page does not have to have the entrances assigned in the "Entrance" property. Leaving it unassinged will simply cause the entrance to run while any page in the panel is active. This allows you to have an entrance for the page that is not repeating, to set up devices for example, yet still have active feedback. In fact, this is how the iRule tutorial describes setting up repeating entrances.
> 
> 
> I tried to add the GetTunedQuery to channel up/down and select button, but I found that we use other methods to change channels which puts the feedback out of sync, typing in the channel numbers being the worst offender. I tried adding GetTunedQuery to the number buttons but that didn't work very well - I needed several seconds of delay to accomodate the time for the receiver to realize no more buttons have been pressed before it changes the channel. This adds a significant degree of sluggishness when typing in three or four digit channel numbers. In the end I put the repeating entrance back in and took the GetTunedQuery commands out of the buttons and have been happy ever since.



Ahh... so your'e thinking my main issue was on the HR24 itself by allowing the GetTuned query to execute.


If you directly enter the numbers and still hit 'select' I think it stays in sync right (what other methods are there where you wouldn't hit 'select'?).


Thank again for all your help bro!


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21906565
> 
> 
> Ahh... so your'e thinking my min issue was on the HR24 itself by allowing the GetTuned query to execute.
> 
> 
> If you directly enter the numbers and still hit 'select' I think it stays in sync right (what other methods are there where you wouldn't hit 'select'?).
> 
> 
> Thank again for all your help bro!



I'm thinking your issue was the setting on the HR24 to give out the current program info. I don't remember having to change anything on my DTV box, so I never looked for any such setting.


I have an HR21 and I don't need to hit select after entering numbers, just wait a couple of seconds and it changes channels. The interface on my HR21 is quite slow compared to your HR24 - hitting enter doesn't really speed things up much, so we never bother to do it. The 1 second delay you can use for your HR24 would miss most of my channel up/down changes - I needed 3 seconds for those to be reliable.


Other ways the feedback gets out of sync include the "Previous Channel" button (easy to fix), when one show ends and another begins, and when the reciever changes channels itself because two shows are scheduled to record at the same time. With the repeating entrance I simply never have to worry about it.


You're welcome.


----------



## medbusiness

Having difficulty getting the preset IR commands in the iRule database to work for this device. I have numerous IP2SL and IP2IR devices...so I was wondering if it was something as simple as number of repeat commands or a setting on the HDMS devide itself. If anyone could help, I woudl greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


Key Digital HDMS 4x4 HDMI Matrix


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/21876965
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has already been covered - I've been browsing this thread all day and haven't come across it - but with 200+ pages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a relative noob when it comes to iRule, but I must say I'm very happy with it so far. I have mine controling my Onkyo 809 over TCP/IP, my Oppo 83 via CEC (RIHD) over the Onkyo HDMI, and my DirecTV THR22-100 TiVo over IP.
> 
> 
> I am trying to get feedback to work from the TiVo to get information from it. So far, all the TiVo IP commands work to control this unit, but the feedback ones don't seem to work.
> 
> 
> After doing research, I came accross using CH_STATUS to get the feedback information I need.
> 
> 
> I am using the prefix 'CH_STATUS' and suffix 'LOCAL'. The value returned is 'CH_STATUS xxxx' where xxxx is the 4 digit channel number. If I omit the 'LOCAL' sufix, it returns 'CH_STATUS xxxx LOCAL'. So, I tried using the sufix 'CH_STATUS CH_STATUS' to see if it would remove the CH_STATUS from the output. That broke it.
> 
> 
> I then tried changing 'target value' to 'CH_STATUS *' and tried putting a blank space, a space then *, an * and other values in 'replace with' to no avail.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had an experience similar to this? And, if so, how did you get it to remove the extra text?
> 
> 
> I wish there was more information on everything you can do in the feedback section, but other than using existing feedback, there isn't much in the way of tutorials or information.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Kevin




Did you ever get this working Kevin? I just completed my Tivo panel design (attached), and am trying to get feedback going but I don't see anything in the IP commands like there is for the DirecTV 'GetTuned' query under HTTP so I'm not sure what to feed to my Entrance definition and I don't see a 'CH_STATUS' anywhere.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21906930
> 
> 
> Did you ever get this working Kevin? I just completed my Tivo panel design (attached), and am trying to get feedback going but I don't see anything in the IP commands like there is for the DirecTV 'GetTuned' query under HTTP so I'm not sure what to feed to my Entrance definition and I don't see a 'CH_STATUS' anywhere.



Yes - I got it working great once I figued out that I needed to replace the _ with an *. As to why you don't see a CH_STATUS, I've got the DirecTV TiVo - model THR22-100.


The HR series uses the http feedback that you are using and gives you quite a bit of information. The TiVo or THR series ONLY gives CH_STATUS and it is only readable by IP or Serial connection.


While I'm glad to have the TiVo interface back, now that I'm geting in to home automation, I wish that they would implement more feedback information into this new unit. It's linux based so it isn't like it would be hard at all to do.


On a side note, I was trying to get feedback working from my Oppo BDP83 and it just was not working at all. The Oppo uses @Q++ (where ++ is a 2 letter abreviation for what you are checking the status on). I could see the output from the Oppo in iHelp so I knew it was giving back the information requested, but iRule just wasn't displaying it - or if it did, it was once and then frozen.


I was about to give up on it, then I re-read my post on getting the CH_STATUS to work, and decided to replace the @ with *.... Sure enough - it works perfect now.


I did speak to iRule's support the other day and they are working on the ability to parse the output with more than just an */replace. This should make things work a LOT better.


----------



## disker72

Sorry - just reread your message and saw you are using a S3 TiVo. My bad!


Try this:


Set up a Textual Feedback:


Name: whatever

Description: whatever

prefix: CH_STATUS

sufix: ##


Use multiple entries and replace ## with LOCAL or REMOTE since these will be added at the end of the CH_STATUS query.



Then for Value, you can use:


*


and leave replace with empty.


I wanted to also have the chanel name with it so I made one for each chanel. IE: For chanel 3, use target value of CH_STATUS 0003 and replace with 3 - WREG (the local name for chanel 3 here). Doing this you won't need a separate one for LOCAL or REMOTE changes.


You don't need to have anything in the Entrances for this as this is broadcast automatically on the IP or Serial port.


You just need to make sure that you have this feedback attached to the serial device you are using, or the TiVo's IP address in Network gateway using port 31339.


From what I have been reading, this should work on S3 and Premiere TiVo's the same as it works on my DirecTV TiVo. Let me know if it does.


As for the HTTP feedback, I have yet to get ANY of those to work on the DirecTV TiVo.










Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## disker72

I've shared my feedbacks for my DirecTV TiVo under model number "THR22 TiVo" in the iRule database. The Numerical one doesn't work at all, and everything Textual from Test down doesn't work.


Good luck!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *medbusiness* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having difficulty getting the preset IR commands in the iRule database to work for this device. I have numerous IP2SL and IP2IR devices...so I was wondering if it was something as simple as number of repeat commands or a setting on the HDMS devide itself. If anyone could help, I woudl greatly appreciate it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Key Digital HDMS 4x4 HDMI Matrix



So what exactly are you looking for? I know 100% that IR codes for key digital KD-HDMS4x4 work because I learned and tested those codes and loaded into the builder. I also added the RS232 device for it.



Alex


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/21907537
> 
> 
> Sorry - just reread your message and saw you are using a S3 TiVo. My bad!
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> 
> Set up a Textual Feedback:
> 
> 
> Name: whatever
> 
> Description: whatever
> 
> prefix: CH_STATUS
> 
> sufix: ##
> 
> 
> Use multiple entries and replace ## with LOCAL or REMOTE since these will be added at the end of the CH_STATUS query.
> 
> 
> 
> Then for Value, you can use:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> and leave replace with empty.
> 
> 
> I wanted to also have the chanel name with it so I made one for each chanel. IE: For chanel 3, use target value of CH_STATUS 0003 and replace with 3 - WREG (the local name for chanel 3 here). Doing this you won't need a separate one for LOCAL or REMOTE changes.
> 
> 
> You don't need to have anything in the Entrances for this as this is broadcast automatically on the IP or Serial port.
> 
> 
> You just need to make sure that you have this feedback attached to the serial device you are using, or the TiVo's IP address in Network gateway using port 31339.
> 
> 
> From what I have been reading, this should work on S3 and Premiere TiVo's the same as it works on my DirecTV TiVo. Let me know if it does.
> 
> 
> As for the HTTP feedback, I have yet to get ANY of those to work on the DirecTV TiVo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kevin




Thanks Kevin!


Here's a really interesting thread I found off Tivo community that shows some unadvertised commands that Tivo supports for the Crestron but I would we could figure out the structure to getting it working in iRule...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=392385 


Thoughts?


Not real clear on the "suffix" stuff for LOCAL or REMOTE. Could you provide an example of yours in builder?


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21909070
> 
> 
> Thanks Kevin!
> 
> 
> Here's a really interesting thread I found off Tivo community that shows some unadvertised commands that Tivo supports for the Crestron but I would we could figure out the structure to getting it working in iRule...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=392385
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Not real clear on the "suffix" stuff for LOCAL or REMOTE. Could you provide an example of yours in builder?



I've looked at that thread before, that information looks to already have been implemented in the IRCODE database in the builder. I am re-reading it now though in hopes of maybe finding more feedback options other than CH_STATUS - so far, no luck.










The CH_STATUS is always going to be formatted like this:


CH_STATUS xxxx


I've updated the THR22 feedback in builder to show the REMOTE and LOCAL. iRule doesn't like multiple queries of the same feedback string so you can only use one of these at a time. IRCODE channel changes have LOCAL at the end of them as the , and SETCH channel changes have REMOTE. There is also a third called RECORDING that is set when the unit itself changes the channel to record a program.


I would recommend using my original one and just changing the channel information to what you use for each channel. This would take care of all options as it ignores the and lets you add any information you want to show.


If you do ALL of your channel changes using either IRCODE or SETCH commands, then you can just choose the option that fits best. Just keep in mind that the TiVo sends the channel number as a 4 digit number. IE: If you tune to channel 3, you will get 0003 as the channel number.


I hope this helps you out.


Here is a side note: If you use the colour buttons with your TiVo, the IRCODEs for them are IRCODE ACTION_A\\x0D IRCODE ACTION_B\\x0D IRCODE ACTION_C\\x0D and IRCODE ACTION_D\\x0D. For mine those would be in the order of Red, Green, Yellow then Blue. I've included my IRCODE DB on builder - as DirecTV TiVo IP.


If you do manage to get other feedbacks working, via IP/RS232 or HTTP, PLEASE let me know.


Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## bill2008

Hi flks


I have 2 questions:


1) how can I wake my pc when I'm in my job?


2) Can I control my tv, etc away from home?


Tks


----------



## disker72

Sorry - I can't answer your first question, but your second question the answer would be Yes - provisionaly.


You would either need to have your TV connected directly to your internet connection and know it's IP address, or you would need the ability to VPN in to your home network.


The first option is very risky and it would take the rest of your network offline. NOT RECOMENDED AT ALL.


The second option requires that you know how to configure and connect to a VPN but is the safest way to accomplish this.


You can also have something like a VNC or RDP server on a desktop computer in your home network and connect to it remotely and use it to control the items in your home network. This would require that you have an iDevice or android device running iRule and a way to control it from the PC you remote connected to. This would end up being a fairly elaborate way to accomplish this.


----------



## bill2008

Tks.


Im using a itach and works fine when Im at home. Should be a different way to do it.


----------



## disker72

I'd say a VPN connection would be your best bet.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/21911150
> 
> 
> I'd say a VPN connection would be your best bet.



agreed. i use a dd-wrt router running openvpn for remote access from my Dinc2 and kindle fire. if you're using an iDevice, you can use pptp which is less secure than openvpn, but a whole lot easier to set up in dd-wrt.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bill2008* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tks.
> 
> 
> Im using a itach and works fine when Im at home. Should be a different way to do it.



You should be able to get a dyndns address for your external IP and set up a port forward in your router to the iTach, it uses port 4998. In iRule gateway config, enter the dyndns address instead of the iTach IP and you should be good to go. No VPN necessary, but obviously no security.


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21913369
> 
> 
> You should be able to get a dyndns address for your external IP and set up a port forward in your router to the iTach, it uses port 4998. In iRule gateway config, enter the dyndns address instead of the iTach IP and you should be good to go. No VPN necessary, but obviously no security.



wouldn't that cause commands to go out to the internet and back ALWAYS? or can the router catch the outbound command and redirect it with port forwarding?


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21905319
> 
> 
> If it's the Denon that only handles one connection at a time, it wont help to use an iTach. There is another option to consider however: using a control server between the iPads and the Denon, e.g. EventGhost or Girder. Instead of sending commands straight from the iPads to the Denon, you send them to EventGhost, which manages the one connection and relays the commands from all the iPads or other control devices. May sound a bit complex but it is really simple to set up and works beautifully.



OK. Thanks guys.


----------



## mikenike88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/21910527
> 
> 
> I've looked at that thread before, that information looks to already have been implemented in the IRCODE database in the builder. I am re-reading it now though in hopes of maybe finding more feedback options other than CH_STATUS - so far, no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CH_STATUS is always going to be formatted like this:
> 
> 
> CH_STATUS xxxx
> 
> 
> I've updated the THR22 feedback in builder to show the REMOTE and LOCAL. iRule doesn't like multiple queries of the same feedback string so you can only use one of these at a time. IRCODE channel changes have LOCAL at the end of them as the , and SETCH channel changes have REMOTE. There is also a third called RECORDING that is set when the unit itself changes the channel to record a program.
> 
> 
> I would recommend using my original one and just changing the channel information to what you use for each channel. This would take care of all options as it ignores the and lets you add any information you want to show.
> 
> 
> If you do ALL of your channel changes using either IRCODE or SETCH commands, then you can just choose the option that fits best. Just keep in mind that the TiVo sends the channel number as a 4 digit number. IE: If you tune to channel 3, you will get 0003 as the channel number.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps you out.
> 
> 
> Here is a side note: If you use the colour buttons with your TiVo, the IRCODEs for them are IRCODE ACTION_A\\x0D IRCODE ACTION_B\\x0D IRCODE ACTION_C\\x0D and IRCODE ACTION_D\\x0D. For mine those would be in the order of Red, Green, Yellow then Blue. I've included my IRCODE DB on builder - as DirecTV TiVo IP.
> 
> 
> If you do manage to get other feedbacks working, via IP/RS232 or HTTP, PLEASE let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kevin



Just a few tips I have found dealing with TiVo network control and feedback:


- I created an ircode of CH_STATUS\\x0D and placed it in my entrance to get the initial channel.


- I implemented feedback by using a Numeric Value rather than text. Prefix CH_STATUS Suffix LOCAL. This just returns the value, however, it does not allow for replacing the channels with text, as you have done in your shared feedback. It seems to work reliably without specifying LOCAL or REMOTE, although I do not use the SETCH command.


You can find my device shared as "TiVo (Custom)" and my feedback as "TiVo" with model name of Premiere. Both should work on Series 3 TiVos, however I have not tested that.


----------



## wildchild22

Can anyone tell me if any of these will work for irule. I want something with a lot of ports!


What can be used ?

I know ts can be but what about port server II or console terminal server?



http://www.digi.com/products/console...igicm#overview 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Digi-CM-32-Co...item19cfcf0300 


or this

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/DIGI-PORTSERV...item416445eb64


----------



## Steve Goff

Here is my page for controlling J. River Media Center, which includes an embedded URL linking to WebGizmo, which allows control of Media Center from a browser window. You can set it to play to the computer or to the iPad, which means that you can listen to music on the iPad from within iRule.


----------



## thepainter

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU - I was just about to drop $22 on ebay to get the Digi cable. This actually didn't work for me but switched pins 2 & 3 ...... BAM ....... and then I had a cigarette.


Thanks,


Paul



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil* /forum/post/21067327
> 
> 
> BAM I GOT IT WORKING!!!! I almost just crapped my pants I got so excited.
> 
> 
> I used this pinout http://supportold.digi.com/support/t...tpin--db9f.htm
> 
> 
> Worked perfectly and was totally shocking. I put BLACK in pin 1 since it didn't really say.
> 
> 
> Black - 1
> 
> Red - 2
> 
> Green 3
> 
> Blue - 4
> 
> Yellow - 5
> 
> Gray to 6
> 
> Brown - 7
> 
> Orange - 8
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ALL SO SO SO MUCH FOR THE HELP! Most surprising is that I had the hex codes working. Now I have to fine tune but man this is awesome. I suggest anyone who is using the digiport and adapters or wants to to check out that link. I have about 10 of those adapters that I will probably toss but it was a small price and hopefully someone else can benefit hugely. I know I am going to try out my other couple of RS232 devices now!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Neil


----------



## bcg27

Are any iRule users coming from using some of the higher end URC stuff like the MSC-400? I am wondering how iRule compares with the ability to track variables internally and use if-else statements for decision making.


Also since the 'remotes' for iRule are just cell phones and tablets do people find the charging requirements bothersome? I have to charge my cell phone every night and a tablet would probably be similar. It seems that it would be pretty easy to forget to charge one night and then be stuck without a remote for a while...


----------



## jacket_fan

I have all the codes for components in my system working except for my beloved old CRT projector. It is a XG-135. I have tried the IR codes from the iRule database.


All I need to do is turn it off and on. Any other adjustments I do with the NEC remote.


I know you can get an iLearn module and program it from the remote, but I would prefer not to spend the money for one if there is a workaround.


I am curretnly using a Pronto and have everything programed into PEP. Is there a way to use the pronto codes? Or another option?


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcg27* /forum/post/21921187
> 
> 
> Are any iRule users coming from using some of the higher end URC stuff like the MSC-400? I am wondering how iRule compares with the ability to track variables internally and use if-else statements for decision making.
> 
> 
> Also since the 'remotes' for iRule are just cell phones and tablets do people find the charging requirements bothersome? I have to charge my cell phone every night and a tablet would probably be similar. It seems that it would be pretty easy to forget to charge one night and then be stuck without a remote for a while...



I am coming from a MX-980 and MSC-400. iRule has no programming logic structure, or variables. I hope they implement in the future. I think if they don't, other's will. I find them a powerful tool in programming a control system.


There are several pros and cons to the differences. Battery life being one. Edit: But, in the installations I deal with, people will likely have a permanently or semi-permantly mounted iPad to control their systems (always charged).


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have all the codes for components in my system working except for my beloved old CRT projector. It is a XG-135. I have tried the IR codes from the iRule database.
> 
> 
> All I need to do is turn it off and on. Any other adjustments I do with the NEC remote.
> 
> 
> I know you can get an iLearn module and program it from the remote, but I would prefer not to spend the money for one if there is a workaround.
> 
> 
> I am curretnly using a Pronto and have everything programed into PEP. Is there a way to use the pronto codes? Or another option?



Do you have the hex codes from PEP? If so, you cut/paste from PEP into the iRule builder. SJ


----------



## jacket_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/21921435
> 
> 
> Do you have the hex codes from PEP? If so, you cut/paste from PEP into the iRule builder. SJ



I will give it a look tonight and see if I can figure it out.


I have not looked at the PEP code to see how to find the commands. Hope it is something simple that an ld coot like me can figure out.


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff* /forum/post/21920360
> 
> 
> Here is my page for controlling J. River Media Center, which includes an embedded URL linking to WebGizmo, which allows control of Media Center from a browser window. You can set it to play to the computer or to the iPad, which means that you can listen to music on the iPad from within iRule. [/IMG]



Nice work! What portions of your page contain the embedded WebGizmo? I've been using iRule to control my system but always had to exit it to get to JRemote to control JRiver. It would be great to have control unified in one app.


Will the embedded WebGizmo also work for launching and controlling video files in JRiver?


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K-Wood* /forum/post/21922061
> 
> 
> Nice work! What portions of your page contain the embedded WebGizmo? I've been using iRule to control my system but always had to exit it to get to JRemote to control JRiver. It would be great to have control unified in one app.
> 
> 
> Will the embedded WebGizmo also work for launching and controlling video files in JRiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken



You can see the part of the page with Gizmo embedded, as the rectangular area on the left side of the insert with the word Player, album cover, name of album, and the like. It is a slightly lighter grey than the black background.


The buttons to the right control J. River Media Center in Theater View, using the device I created for that purpose that controls Media Center over IP using HTTP commands.


WebGizmo can control whatever player you want, and will thus control playback on the computer or another zone or the location controlling Media Center via the web interface. So you can tell it to play stuff on the computer and launch and control playback for music, videos, pictures, etc. Since it can play to the iPad, you can use it to listen to music stored on the computer. It will transcode music to whatever works on the iPad, but I don't think it will transcode video to send to the iPad. In that sense it acts like a server, and you can set up the server to launch with startup and always be on and available even if Media Center is not open.


----------



## tclinch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcg27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are any iRule users coming from using some of the higher end URC stuff like the MSC-400? I am wondering how iRule compares with the ability to track variables internally and use if-else statements for decision making.
> 
> 
> Also since the 'remotes' for iRule are just cell phones and tablets do people find the charging requirements bothersome? I have to charge my cell phone every night and a tablet would probably be similar. It seems that it would be pretty easy to forget to charge one night and then be stuck without a remote for a while...



I'm just your average home user and have irule on my iPhone and iPad. So yes on occasion a device will run out of juice but usually not both at the same time.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcg27* /forum/post/21921187
> 
> 
> Also since the 'remotes' for iRule are just cell phones and tablets do people find the charging requirements bothersome? I have to charge my cell phone every night and a tablet would probably be similar. It seems that it would be pretty easy to forget to charge one night and then be stuck without a remote for a while...



I had a Harmony 1100 before I moved to iRule, and I just put my iPad and iPhone on the charger just like I did the Harmony. Between phones, cameras, and even game controllers and GPS', it seems like I've just gotten used to putting stuff on chargers after use so it's always ready.


Still, I could see how you could go a week or more without charging a battery on an iOS device if you dedicated a device. The last movie I watched, I left iRule connected the entire movie, and I think the battery level dropped only about 5%.


SC


----------



## mickelin

And even if it would run out, you could just plug it in and use it while it is charging,( provided you have an outlet next to your favorite couch of course,)


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And even if it would run out, you could just plug it in and use it while it is charging,( provided you have an outlet next to your favorite couch of course,)



+1, favorite couch, IMPORTANT ;-))))


----------



## bcg27

Thanks for the responses everyone. Honestly battery life is not a big concern for me just wondering if people had problems with it much. Also it looks like I can do state tracking and variables by using some intermediate PC software that goes between the IP commands from iRule to the GC devices. Since I already have a HTPC it wouldn't be any additional cost (other than time) to implement that. My only concern now is whether the novelty of using a touchscreen, particularly one on a large tablet, would get old and I would want to go back to a traditional hard button wand style remote.


----------



## DaveGee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcg27* /forum/post/21925400
> 
> 
> My only concern now is whether the novelty of using a touchscreen, particularly one on a large tablet, would get old and I would want to go back to a traditional hard button wand style remote.



In my mind the trick is this.... Provided the remote can indeed provide a full remote experience ... In other words I truly don't need to dig out the wand that it came with, then having the iPad as my only remote wouldn't get old.


After all, given the extra pixels and the power the experience could really be amazing when done right.


Also with proper use of gestures even those who can find certain buttons in the dark on a traditional remote could be convinced.


----------



## medbusiness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21907775
> 
> 
> So what exactly are you looking for? I know 100% that IR codes for key digital KD-HDMS4x4 work because I learned and tested those codes and loaded into the builder. I also added the RS232 device for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks Alex. The codes do work! The problem was the delay had to be 0.3 msec or more. The default 0.2 msec did not work for the Key Digital HDMS4x4. Thanks again for your response.


Stefan


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcg27* /forum/post/21925400
> 
> 
> My only concern now is whether the novelty of using a touchscreen, particularly one on a large tablet, would get old and I would want to go back to a traditional hard button wand style remote.



Remote control preferences seem to be very personal, and all over the place. Personally, I've never liked hard-button learning remotes like Harmony and URC... I can't really even explain it beyond the fact that I always hated the "genericness" of it and the whole "push this button first, then that button will perform a different function" thing... A hard button should do one thing - like the factory remote.


So, my dream was always an AMX or Crestron-style control. With that kind of control, the layout and graphics are very customizable, but more important, the button can and does do exactly what it says it does. Too bad I could never afford anything like that.


Enter iRule. With the iPad, I now have pretty much the AMX system I always wanted, only better in some ways - and FAR cheaper. The buttons say and do exactly what they should, and my remote looks like *I* want it to look. I've been using iRule on my iPhone and then the iPad for a couple years now, and it's pretty much my dream remote. It's not a novelty, so there's nothing to wear off. On the contrary, it just keeps getting better.


Like I said though, remotes are very personal. You'll just have to try it and see how you like it.


SC


----------



## magicj1

I agree, iRule works fantastically well if you are prepared to spend some time on it. It is with out doubt the best upgrade I have added to my system in a long time. Couldn't live with out it now.


----------



## jacket_fan

Can you change the delay default?


I am programming all the channel logos for the Comcast cable box. I need a delay of .5 seconds to properly input the 3 digits needed. Or is there a better way to set the delay for all the channels?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21936645
> 
> 
> Can you change the delay default?
> 
> 
> I am programming all the channel logos for the Comcast cable box. I need a delay of .5 seconds to properly input the 3 digits needed. Or is there a better way to set the delay for all the channels?



u can add delays as u add commands. then click on the delay in the tree on the left in the builder and u will see the delay time. 0.2 default. click on it and change to .5. i have comcast also and u need at least .5 sec. works fine then.


hope this helps.


jim


----------



## jacket_fan

I was hoping to find a way not to have to change every delay. Save some keystrokes







Guess I am inherently lazy. I have about 75 channels so far.


----------



## bcg27

Well I think you guys have convinced me to give iRule a try. I have an android phone that I can try things out on but I would like to get a dedicated tablet to use with it. I am not a huge apple fan so I would like to get an android tablet, something like the kindle fire I think would work well and is much less expensive than an ipad. However, I see that there are a lot of bugs with the android version, and some of the ios functionality hasn't been added to the android version yet. I'm wondering if android is just a lower priority and it might just be best to go for the ipad. What do you guys think?


----------



## CNPalmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21937813
> 
> 
> I was hoping to find a way not to have to change every delay. Save some keystrokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I am inherently lazy. I have about 75 channels so far.



Please post it!










I had ~75 channel buttons to configure as well for that delay. And having to have 2 delays per 3 digit channel button was a PITA










I wish there was a way to set the default for all new delays that way you set it as a global value and it is applied when you add a new command to a button.


I found that .5 was too fast for some of my channels. Worked OK for 2 digit channels but 3 digit channels I set it to .75 just to be safe. It could also be the irblaster I'm using as well but I found this delay worked perfect with any channel/digit combination.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CNPalmer* /forum/post/21941779
> 
> 
> Please post it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had ~75 channel buttons to configure as well for that delay. And having to have 2 delays per 3 digit channel button was a PITA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a way to set the default for all new delays that way you set it as a global value and it is applied when you add a new command to a button.
> 
> 
> I found that .5 was too fast for some of my channels. Worked OK for 2 digit channels but 3 digit channels I set it to .75 just to be safe. It could also be the irblaster I'm using as well but I found this delay worked perfect with any channel/digit combination.



The way around that in DirecTV is a new device called "all Channels" where the 2 and 3 digit codes are hard coded and you don't need to enter them 1 at a time with delays. Maybe you can do something similar for the comcast device..

Clam


----------



## nrwatson

I am using url link to my Kaleidescape app but don't seem to be able to link it to a button what am I doing wrong ?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcg27* /forum/post/21939213
> 
> 
> Well I think you guys have convinced me to give iRule a try. I have an android phone that I can try things out on but I would like to get a dedicated tablet to use with it. I am not a huge apple fan so I would like to get an android tablet, something like the kindle fire I think would work well and is much less expensive than an ipad. However, I see that there are a lot of bugs with the android version, and some of the ios functionality hasn't been added to the android version yet. I'm wondering if android is just a lower priority and it might just be best to go for the ipad. What do you guys think?



I have 2 ipods, my phone is an HTC Incredible and I have a Kindle Fire.


While the builder and the layout is the same to use for any of the devices, I would be very unsatisfied if I only had Android based devices to use with it.


The connection times to gateways are much slower, commands are dropped, load time is longer, etc. I look forward to it improving, but if I were starting from scratch with iRule I would only consider and iDevice at this time.


I wish iRule for Android would improve. I don't have an ipad, but have played around with one, I am not convinced that a 10" screen isn't too big for a remote. I REALLY like the 7" Kindle Fire layout that I've put together. I wish it worked as well as my ipods do for control. If it did, i would use it exclusively. As it is now, I use it as a back up if other devices are low on charge.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 ipods, my phone is an HTC Incredible and I have a Kindle Fire.
> 
> 
> While the builder and the layout is the same to use for any of the devices, I would be very unsatisfied if I only had Android based devices to use with it.
> 
> 
> The connection times to gateways are much slower, commands are dropped, load time is longer, etc. I look forward to it improving, but if I were starting from scratch with iRule I would only consider and iDevice at this time.
> 
> 
> I wish iRule for Android would improve. I don't have an ipad, but have played around with one, I am not convinced that a 10" screen isn't too big for a remote. I REALLY like the 7" Kindle Fire layout that I've put together. I wish it worked as well as my ipods do for control. If it did, i would use it exclusively. As it is now, I use it as a back up if other devices are low on charge.



iRule team is in the process of reworking the android app almost from the ground up to reduce bugs and make the code more efficient.



Alex


----------



## SeldomSeen31

That is great news. I didn't figure it had been abandoned but it has been awhile since we have heard anything.


I look forward to any improvemets and can't wait to get more out of the current devices I have in my home.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21942108
> 
> 
> I have 2 ipods, my phone is an HTC Incredible and I have a Kindle Fire.
> 
> 
> While the builder and the layout is the same to use for any of the devices, I would be very unsatisfied if I only had Android based devices to use with it.
> 
> 
> The connection times to gateways are much slower, commands are dropped, load time is longer, etc. I look forward to it improving, but if I were starting from scratch with iRule I would only consider and iDevice at this time.
> 
> 
> I wish iRule for Android would improve. I don't have an ipad, but have played around with one, I am not convinced that a 10" screen isn't too big for a remote. I REALLY like the 7" Kindle Fire layout that I've put together. I wish it worked as well as my ipods do for control. If it did, i would use it exclusively. As it is now, I use it as a back up if other devices are low on charge.



i echo this almost entirely. my situation is very similar (i have _1_ ipod, my phone is an incredible _2_, and i also have a kindle fire), and even though the ipod is technically the worst of my devices, the androids are decidedly secondary to it. with the exception of gateway connection times being slower, i experience all of the same issues seldomseen mentioned.


specifically, i'm glad to hear someone else bring up the load times. i've been meaning to ask and make sure i'm not the only one with that issue. on my ipod, irule will load in ~3 seconds (aka this is how long the splash screen will be displayed). on both of my android devices it takes ~18. is this similar to what others with both device types are seeing? i've been really keeping my fingers crossed that this is something which greatly improves in the next version.


one thing i can definitely say is that if the android app keeps improving at the rate it did between the first version and the current version, i will be quite pleased.


----------



## jacket_fan

I want to ask about something that I am sure has been covered, but I have not been able to find in the previous 217 pages. I would like to change some of the existing buttons. I have tried to find where the .png files are but am at a loss. How can I get the button .pngs and modify them?


And I still would like to find a way to set the delay default to something other than .2. Perhaps the iRule team could take a look at a change that would allow you to change the default like the Pronto had.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21925171
> 
> 
> And even if it would run out, you could just plug it in and use it while it is charging,( provided you have an outlet next to your favorite couch of course,)



If the Ipad runs dry, you have to plug it in for 5-10 minutes before it will turn on. It need to have some minimal charge in the battery to power up.


At least my Ipad 1 works this way.


----------



## jacket_fan

Hey Glimmie, thanks for the buttons for a Lexicon.







Made setting up mine very easy.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21945512
> 
> 
> I want to ask about something that I am sure has been covered, but I have not been able to find in the previous 217 pages. I would like to change some of the existing buttons. I have tried to find where the .png files are but am at a loss. How can I get the button .pngs and modify them?
> 
> 
> And I still would like to find a way to set the delay default to something other than .2. Perhaps the iRule team could take a look at a change that would allow you to change the default like the Pronto had.



You can find the buttons here: http://www.iruleathome.com/support/downloads.html 


I use PhotoShop to make changes but there are other posts here you can find with a simple search to lead you to other methods as well.


Good luck,

Clam


----------



## Jim Clamage

I was browsing the image library and noticed in the user section someone had created source buttons for the Apple Airplay icon. I'm very curious if someone has figured out a way to control the selection of Airplay speakers from within iRule.


Anyone???


Clam


----------



## jacket_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/21949526
> 
> 
> You can find the buttons here: http://www.iruleathome.com/support/downloads.html
> 
> 
> I use PhotoShop to make changes but there are other posts here you can find with a simple search to lead you to other methods as well.
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Clam



This is embarassing. Did not realize iRule has made it easy.







Thanks Clam.


Another note, I have converted the buttons from my Pronto into .pngs. But now realize, what I thought looked so good on the 9600, don't look so good on the iPad.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21949678
> 
> 
> This is embarassing. Did not realize iRule has made it easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Clam.
> 
> 
> Another note, I have converted the buttons from my Pronto into .pngs. But now realize, what I thought looked so good on the 9600, don't look so good on the iPad.



I switched from the 9600 to iRule a year or so ago...you're in for a real treat if you like to play around with the graphics.

Clam


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Anyone know of a TV with full IP control including power on and off?


I use serial with my LG and it works great. Just went to Best Buy during my lunch hour and none of the new LG units have serial ports. Bummer.


Hopefully companies will come around on this. AV receivers now have it on even some budget models.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/21950384
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a TV with full IP control including power on and off?
> 
> 
> I use serial with my LG and it works great. Just went to Best Buy during my lunch hour and none of the new LG units have serial ports. Bummer.
> 
> 
> Hopefully companies will come around on this. AV receivers now have it on even some budget models.




I'm pretty sure the new Sharp Aquos LED's allow full IP control.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the new Sharp Aquos LED's allow full IP control.



I think they are actually sharp quattron and sharp elite. They still only allow one connection at a time though.



Alex


----------



## jrwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21945472
> 
> 
> i echo this almost entirely. my situation is very similar (i have _1_ ipod, my phone is an incredible _2_, and i also have a kindle fire), and even though the ipod is technically the worst of my devices, the androids are decidedly secondary to it. with the exception of gateway connection times being slower, i experience all of the same issues seldomseen mentioned.
> 
> 
> specifically, i'm glad to hear someone else bring up the load times. i've been meaning to ask and make sure i'm not the only one with that issue. on my ipod, irule will load in ~3 seconds (aka this is how long the splash screen will be displayed). on both of my android devices it takes ~18. is this similar to what others with both device types are seeing? i've been really keeping my fingers crossed that this is something which greatly improves in the next version.
> 
> 
> one thing i can definitely say is that if the android app keeps improving at the rate it did between the first version and the current version, i will be quite pleased.



I have a Nexus S running ICS 4.0.4. After a cold boot, iRule will typically load in about 3 to 4 seconds. Gateway connection after that is about 6 to 10 seconds ( a single WiFi iTach ). If iRule had been launched recently, then the re-launch is instantaneous, and the connection is still there. This is a bit faster than under GB 2.3.6, but not dramatically. I never experienced launch delays in the neighbourhood of 18 seconds.


Occasionally iRule will crash immediately ( not force close, just quit and jump back to the launcher ) the first time it's launched after a cold boot, but not often.


I also have an ACER Transformer Prime (4.0.3), ASUS A500 (3.2.1), ASUS A100 (3.2.1), X10 Airpad 7p (4.0.1), and CRUZ T103 (2.2.1). I haven't loaded iRule on any of them yet, as I'm still tinkering with my setup. I'll load up a few of them over the weekend with my phone panels and see what launch / connect is like.


I'm glad the iRule folks are committed to Android. Right now, you can buy sub $100 ( including express shipping ) capable tablets ( 1GHz+ / 512MB RAM / Android 4.0 / capacitive touchscreen ). You can put a dedicated touch panel in every room for about the cost of an iPad.


Jonathan


----------



## hifiaudio2

I just started checking out iRule today and want to make sure I understand something... my Integra 80.2 is working correctly (in that I can power on/off, etc with the extremely limited testing I have done) , but to get other devices, like my Oppo 93 and Sony projector to work, I have to buy a piece of hardware, correct? Even though they both have ethernet ports, they are not IP controllable?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifiaudio2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just started checking out iRule today and want to make sure I understand something... my Integra 80.2 is working correctly (in that I can power on/off, etc with the extremely limited testing I have done) , but to get other devices, like my Oppo 93 and Sony projector to work, I have to buy a piece of hardware, correct? Even though they both have ethernet ports, they are not IP controllable?



Yes you need a global cache gateway. Presence of an Ethernet port doesn't automatically mean that the device is controllable that way. Protocol has to be in the device's software which oppo doesn't have. Not sure about Sony but jvc and Mitsubishi projectors are a pain in the tail to get IP control working and on jvc it is not even worth it on my opinion.



Alex


----------



## goofballtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21951078
> 
> 
> I think they are actually sharp quattron and sharp elite. They still only allow one connection at a time though.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I have an Aquos LC-70LE732U and i have IP control so i know some of them do.


My issue is that i can make it work just fine with hyperterminal and can't get it to work for the life of me with iRule. I have read through a lot of this thread (though not all :-/ ).


I have my gateway set up, i have tried on two separate android devices, both devices show a green gateway symbol but wont actually make the tv do anything.


If i manually type commands into hyperterminal i can turn off and on and anything i want. With iRule i get Nadda.


Any ideas? I am at wits end.


----------



## tmacka88

Hey,


There are two XBMC feedbacks available on the irule builder and I have tried both and can not seem to get them working. I have followed the Feedback tutes but still nothing. any ideas?


thanks


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmacka88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> There are two XBMC feedbacks available on the irule builder and I have tried both and can not seem to get them working. I have followed the Feedback tutes but still nothing. any ideas?
> 
> 
> thanks



Xbmc has to be queried. Look at xbmc device in the builder and there is a query command.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goofballtech* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Aquos LC-70LE732U and i have IP control so i know some of them do.
> 
> 
> My issue is that i can make it work just fine with hyperterminal and can't get it to work for the life of me with iRule. I have read through a lot of this thread (though not all :-/ ).
> 
> 
> I have my gateway set up, i have tried on two separate android devices, both devices show a green gateway symbol but wont actually make the tv do anything.
> 
> 
> If i manually type commands into hyperterminal i can turn off and on and anything i want. With iRule i get Nadda.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? I am at wits end.



Browse for the device for sharp tv ip control. Click on eye icon next to the five stars. You should see how you need to set it up with iRule.



Alex


----------



## tmacka88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21952844
> 
> 
> Xbmc has to be queried. Look at xbmc device in the builder and there is a query command.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



So what do you have to do. Setup a button with that command and it will then allow feedback?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrwhite* /forum/post/21951236
> 
> 
> I have a Nexus S running ICS 4.0.4. After a cold boot, iRule will typically load in about 3 to 4 seconds. Gateway connection after that is about 6 to 10 seconds ( a single WiFi iTach ). If iRule had been launched recently, then the re-launch is instantaneous, and the connection is still there. This is a bit faster than under GB 2.3.6, but not dramatically. I never experienced launch delays in the neighbourhood of 18 seconds.



out of curiosity, how many panels and pages do you have? i should have included that info in my original post since i assume that affects load time. i've got 18 pages divided amongst 11 panels on my phone, and 17 pages/10 panels on my kindle. both are less than half what i have on the ipod that loads much faster.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrwhite* /forum/post/21951236
> 
> 
> Occasionally iRule will crash immediately ( not force close, just quit and jump back to the launcher ) the first time it's launched after a cold boot, but not often.



this is another thing i experience that i've been meaning to post about. except it happens to me fairly frequently, and not just after a cold boot. the load time's i'm seeing wouldn't be nearly as painful if this didn't occur, forcing a load from closed so often.


thanks for the response. anyone else?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmacka88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you have to do. Setup a button with that command and it will then allow feedback?



You can put it in an Entrance and set it to repeat at whatever interval you want. This will execute the query in the background. Or you can assign it to your play button along with play command. That way when you press Play, it will execute play followed by status query.



Alex


----------



## goofballtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21952856
> 
> 
> Browse for the device for sharp tv ip control. Click on eye icon next to the five stars. You should see how you need to set it up with iRule.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Been there. The only thing that tells you is how to make sure ipcontrol is enabled. But i can control the tv using my pc and hyperterminal so i know IP control is fully implemented.


----------



## Bulldogger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepainter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU - I was just about to drop $22 on ebay to get the Digi cable. This actually didn't work for me but switched pins 2 & 3 ...... BAM ....... and then I had a cigarette.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Paul



The pin out did not work because it's the wrong pin out for a straight male db9. Notice the db9f at the end of the link with the f for female. The male pinout switches those pins which is why it worked after you switched the pins. If you had a device that uses a male db9 crossed or null modem cable that pin out might work not because it's the right pin out but because null modem happens to swap those pins as well.


----------



## jrwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21953595
> 
> 
> out of curiosity, how many panels and pages do you have? i should have included that info in my original post since i assume that affects load time. i've got 18 pages divided amongst 11 panels on my phone, and 17 pages/10 panels on my kindle. both are less than half what i have on the ipod that loads much faster.



8 panels and about 28 pages.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21953595
> 
> 
> this is another thing i experience that i've been meaning to post about. except it happens to me fairly frequently, and not just after a cold boot. the load time's i'm seeing wouldn't be nearly as painful if this didn't occur, forcing a load from closed so often.
> 
> 
> thanks for the response. anyone else?



To be honest, I haven't really pressed iRule into service yet, so, I'm not the best one to judge the overall stability on Android.


Jonathan


----------



## wxnz79

Hi all,


Ive been playing with iRule for the last couple of days trying to get it to connect via ethernet to my Yamaha RX-Z7.


The web interface on 192.168.1.3 works fine, as does a manual POST with the following information:


URL:

" http://192.168.1.3/YamahaRemoteControl/ctrl "


Content:

"




On



"


I have set up a http gateway in iRule with IPv4 address as "192.168.1.3/YamahaRemoteControl/ctrl" (have also tried putting "http://" in front) and port 80, with POST as the HTTP method (have also tried GET and PUT). THis is then assigned to the Yamaha device.


I have tried entering the above command into a command data field and also tried formatting correctly and uploading as a new device XML file. This command is then assigned to a button.


When the button is pushed the gateway icon is green and the transfer icon also flashes green. I have tried this on both a Galaxy S2 phone, and a Galaxy Tab 10.1. with the same result... NOTHING!


Any ideas as to what may possibly be wrong?


----------



## mickelin

Are you sure the Yamaha supports the power on function over IP? Some equipment don't accept ON and OFF over IP. Do other commands work as expected?


----------



## wxnz79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21960316
> 
> 
> Are you sure the Yamaha supports the power on function over IP? Some equipment don't accept ON and OFF over IP. Do other commands work as expected?



I have tried On, Off and Change Input so far.. but all with the same result.


----------



## tmacka88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/21955553
> 
> 
> You can put it in an Entrance and set it to repeat at whatever interval you want. This will execute the query in the background. Or you can assign it to your play button along with play command. That way when you press Play, it will execute play followed by status query.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Ok so I have put the feedback query command

"xbmcCmds/xbmcHttp?command=GetCurrentlyPlaying"

in the entrance on repeat.

Draged across some feedback items that point to correct device.

I still am not receiving anything on irule. The gateway is setup correctly and it shows a green status every time it repeats itself.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wxnz79* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried On, Off and Change Input so far.. but all with the same result.



Just speculating here, but could it be an Android thing, not yet supported? Do you have an i-device you could try it with?


----------



## wxnz79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin* /forum/post/21960648
> 
> 
> Just speculating here, but could it be an Android thing, not yet supported? Do you have an i-device you could try it with?



Good thinking. Just tried it on the wifes iPhone 3GS. Unfortunately still the same problem. I wonder if theres anyway to test if iRule is sending the data properly?


----------



## colin49

I am trying to control a Niles zr6 with iRule via itach and global cache's conversion cable. The IR commands seem to be transmitting appropriately but nothing happens on the device. Are there tricks to getting the device to accept the codes? Has anyone been successful in controlling the zr6 with irule via ir or serial?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wxnz79* /forum/post/21961655
> 
> 
> Good thinking. Just tried it on the wifes iPhone 3GS. Unfortunately still the same problem. I wonder if theres anyway to test if iRule is sending the data properly?



One way to see what's being sent is to install Wireshark on a PC on your network. But

it's not trivial to use (or to set up so that your PC sees all the network traffic to/from your receiver).


----------



## wxnz79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/21962348
> 
> 
> One way to see what's being sent is to install Wireshark on a PC on your network. But
> 
> it's not trivial to use (or to set up so that your PC sees all the network traffic to/from your receiver).



OK so Ive been playing a bit with Wireshark. I couldnt figure how to connect Wireshark directly to the Receiver by running through the router. What I did instead was set up up a wireless hotspot on a laptop that was hardwired to the router. I then connected to this hotspot to send the commands, while running Wireshark on the Laptop. I may have found a problem?


1. When sending a direct command from the laptop using the 192.168.1.3 web control i get this:
Code:


Code:


192.168.1.3     192.168.1.35    TCP     64      http > opcon-xps [FIN, ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=11680 Len=0
192.168.1.35    192.168.1.3     TCP     54      opcon-xps > http [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=2 Win=64147 Len=0
192.168.1.35    192.168.1.3     TCP     54      [TCP Dup ACK 4#1] opcon-xps > http [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=2 Win=64147 Len=0
192.168.1.3     192.168.1.35    TCP     64      http > opcon-xps [RST] Seq=2 Win=0 Len=0
192.168.1.35    192.168.1.3     TCP     62      slslavemon > http [SYN] Seq=0 Win=64512 Len=0 MSS=1460 SACK_PERM=1
192.168.1.35    192.168.1.3     TCP     62      slslavemon > http [SYN] Seq=0 Win=64512 Len=0 MSS=1460 SACK_PERM=1
192.168.1.3     192.168.1.35    TCP     64      http > slslavemon [SYN, ACK] Seq=0 Ack=1 Win=0 Len=0 MSS=1460
192.168.1.35    192.168.1.3     TCP     54      slslavemon > http [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=64512 Len=0
192.168.1.35    192.168.1.3     TCP     54      [TCP Dup ACK 19#1] slslavemon > http [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=64512 Len=0
192.168.1.3     192.168.1.35    TCP     64      [TCP Window Update] http > slslavemon [ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=11680 Len=0
192.168.1.35    192.168.1.3     TCP     519     [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]
192.168.1.35    192.168.1.3     TCP     519     [TCP Retransmission] slslavemon > http [PSH, ACK] Seq=1 Ack=1 Win=64512 Len=465
192.168.1.35    192.168.1.3     HTTP/XML        154     POST /YamahaRemoteControl/ctrl HTTP/1.1

2. I also get a similar response from a manual POST send from the laptop where this gist of it is:


[TCP, SYN] Yamaha > PC

[TCP, SYN ACK] Yamaha > PC

[TCP, ACK] PC > Yamaha

[TCP Dup ACK] PC > Yamaha

[TCP Window Update] Yamaha > PC

[HTTP/XML POST / YamahaRemoteControl/ctrl HTTP 1.1] PC > Yamaha


3. However when sending from the iPhone I get


[TCP, SYN] Yamaha > 3GS

[TCP, SYN ACK] Yamaha > 3GS

[TCP, ACK] 3GS > Yamaha

[HTTP Continuation or non-HTTP traffic[Malformed Packet]] 3GS > Yamaha


It states the malformed packet is a GIF image and there is no TCP Window Update or HTTP POST command. So it looks as though it is initially communicating fine with the receiver but then something is going wrong? Also Im not sure whether the hotspot would be causing further issues.

Any ideas?


----------



## kukhen

I've been trying to set up iRule on my android (been using for iphone and ipad for a while) but noticed sending UDP/HTTP commands to my PC/HTPC/XBMC won't work (works perfectly well on the apple products), so I can't use EventGhost or send magic packets to WoL my HTPC.


Read a comment that this doesn't work on Android (yet?) so just wondering if someone came up with a workaround and/or if there are any plans to get this working that you know of.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaga01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colin49* /forum/post/21962198
> 
> 
> I am trying to control a Niles zr6 with iRule via itach and global cache's conversion cable. The IR commands seem to be transmitting appropriately but nothing happens on the device. Are there tricks to getting the device to accept the codes? Has anyone been successful in controlling the zr6 with irule via ir or serial?



Hi,

Yes I have been doing that with both IR and RS232. It works perfect. But you do not need any conversion cable. Connect a direct mono minijack cable from iTach ip2ir to the ir input on the ZR6 back. Then it works. Regarding RS232. It gives the ability to control a little bit more than just plain IR. As far as I remember it is something arround zone control. THe solution is arround a year old and I have not heard anything since. So I suppose it works.

Regards

Jacob


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wxnz79* /forum/post/21963090
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 3. However when sending from the iPhone I get
> 
> 
> [TCP, SYN] Yamaha > 3GS
> 
> [TCP, SYN ACK] Yamaha > 3GS
> 
> [TCP, ACK] 3GS > Yamaha
> 
> [HTTP Continuation or non-HTTP traffic[Malformed Packet]] 3GS > Yamaha
> 
> 
> It states the malformed packet is a GIF image and there is no TCP Window Update or HTTP POST command. So it looks as though it is initially communicating fine with the receiver but then something is going wrong? Also Im not sure whether the hotspot would be causing further issues.
> 
> Any ideas?



I don't know what's wrong, but using the wireless hotspot should be OK. Another way to see the network traffic is to use an old ethernet hub (not a switch), and plug both the receiver and your PC into it, then connect it to your router. But you'll probably see the same thing.


iRule support may know if HTTP POST has been tested with a Yamaha (or any other device for that matter), but they want you to use the new support forum instead of this avs thread.


----------



## mickelin

Decided to try the new iTunes module, but can't get it to work. The problem is when I add the iTunes gateway in iRule, the device only shows up for a second or two in iTunes and then disappears again. Not enough time to select it and input the pin. Why does it disappear? How do I input the pin?


----------



## anmg

I have the latest irule version and I am trying to get my ipad screen to dim after inactivity. It only seems to work sometimes. I am running 5.1 on the ipad. Any ideas what is causing it not to dim?


----------



## holdthemayo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anmg* /forum/post/21964923
> 
> 
> I have the latest irule version and I am trying to get my ipad screen to dim after inactivity. It only seems to work sometimes. I am running 5.1 on the ipad. Any ideas what is causing it not to dim?



Similar issue here on the new iPad, except it never works for me. I reported it to iRule support and they said I was the only person to report the issue. On somewhat of a side note, they ackowleged there is a bug causing the dim feature to sometimes continue after closing the iRule app and that a fix is on their to-do list.


----------



## runnernorth

Hi, I've used my itach and iLearn to create the commands for my tv and subwoofer, stored the codes in a map on my pc. Is there a way to upload all the commands for each device, into builder?? The tutorial I've read isn't that good, some steps are missing in my opinion.

What do you do when you upload your own recorded command codes??


----------



## bajamatic

This forum has been an invalid resource for me over the past week as I've battled through the challenges of setting up a home system. I have one final mission which I can't seem to figure out and hoped someone might help me out. I have a Denon avr-1912 thats working flawlessly with feedback ,etc. but the one thing I can't seem to do is get the pandora channel, artist, and song feedback. If possible, I want to avoid using the pandora app via a weblink because my end user will find it problematic to have to switch on airplay on the ipad (read: my mom will never figure that out). In a perfect world I'd love to have three lines showing three channels (active, and scroll up and down) and then once a channel is selected, I'd want the channel, the artist, and the song. I'm going to guess that the three channel concept is a pipe dream, but I can't see any reason why showing the channel, artist, and track would not be possible.


I did find this, but I can't make head or tail of it:


Example Net/USB First level:


NSE0DENON:[AVR-3312CI]\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE1\\x02Favorites\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE2\\x02Internet Radio\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE3\\x0AMedia Server\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE4\\x02Flickr\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE5\\x02Napster\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE6\\x02Pandora\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE7\\x02Rhapsody\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE8 [ 3/7 ]\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D


Example Pandora First Level:


NSE0My Station\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE1\\x0ANew Station\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE2\\x01*Quick Mix\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE3\\x01*Classic Rock Radio\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE4\\x01*Blues Rock Radio\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE5\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE6\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE7\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE8 [ 1/4 ]\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D


Example Pandora Now Playing:


NSE0Now Playing\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE1\\x01Low Rider\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE2\\x01War\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE3\\x01128kbps\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE4\\x00The Best Of War\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE5\\x00 00:00 0%\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE6\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE7\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D

NSE8 [ 3/4 ]\\x00\\x00...\\x00\\x00\\x0D



i feel like I have all the infor I need I just can't figure out what to do with it!!


B


----------



## dykz34

Having an issue with displaying my first panel - the page is blank with a small white "antenna" icon displayed in the upper corner. I am able to tap the "back" button on my Galaxy Tab to get the panel page to show for a second but then it goes back to the blank page. Anyone encountered this before?


(This is my first try at getting iRule up and running)


[I've got the Global Cache iTach setup within iRule]


----------



## Graham N

Hi,


I have changed my amp from an Onkyo 905 to an Onkyo 3009 and have just finished the first stage of setting iRule up using ip instead of RS232. I upgraded to pro and have managed to get feedback working using ip even though I couldn't get the feedback to work over RS232. Later on I am hoping to get feedback working on my Oppo 93 using the itach RS232 device that I was using with the Onkyo.


However, the problem I want to sort out first is some missing commands from the ip database for the Onkyo. I can't find numerical buttons or the direct tuning button for tuning radio stations. I need 0-9, 10+ and direct tuning buttons. They don't seem to be in the database.


Can anyone help with this and think of a reason why I couldn't get feedback working using RS232. I followed the same procedure with both types of commands and got ip feedback working first time.


Thanks for any help


Graham


----------



## dykz34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dykz34* /forum/post/21967420
> 
> 
> Having an issue with displaying my first panel - the page is blank with a small white "antenna" icon displayed in the upper corner. I am able to tap the "back" button on my Galaxy Tab to get the panel page to show for a second but then it goes back to the blank page. Anyone encountered this before?
> 
> 
> (This is my first try at getting iRule up and running)
> 
> 
> [I've got the Global Cache iTach setup within iRule]



Wanted to add some more info to my first post - I have an Entrance setup that turns on the TV, AVR, and DISH all at once - and that's working. It's just that the Panel does not display. I'm going to record a short video of the problem then upload to YouTube (I'll post it once it's available; probably tomorrow).


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/21968402
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have changed my amp from an Onkyo 905 to an Onkyo 3009 and have just finished the first stage of setting iRule up using ip instead of RS232. I upgraded to pro and have managed to get feedback working using ip even though I couldn't get the feedback to work over RS232. Later on I am hoping to get feedback working on my Oppo 93 using the itach RS232 device that I was using with the Onkyo.
> 
> 
> However, the problem I want to sort out first is some missing commands from the ip database for the Onkyo. I can't find numerical buttons or the direct tuning button for tuning radio stations. I need 0-9, 10+ and direct tuning buttons. They don't seem to be in the database.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help with this and think of a reason why I couldn't get feedback working using RS232. I followed the same procedure with both types of commands and got ip feedback working first time.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> 
> Graham



Here is the only information I could find - hope this helps:


"TUN" - Tuning Command

"nnnnn" "sets Directly Tuning Frequency (FM nnn.nn MHz / AM nnnnn kHz / SR nnnnn ch)

put 0 in the first two digits of nnnnn at SR"

"DIRECT" starts/restarts Direct Tuning Mode

"0" sets 0 in Direct Tuning Mode

"1" sets 1 in Direct Tuning Mode

"2" sets 2 in Direct Tuning Mode

"3" sets 3 in Direct Tuning Mode

"4" sets 4 in Direct Tuning Mode

"5" sets 5 in Direct Tuning Mode

"6" sets 6 in Direct Tuning Mode

"7" sets 7 in Direct Tuning Mode

"8" sets 8 in Direct Tuning Mode

"9" sets 9 in Direct Tuning Mode

"UP" sets Tuning Frequency Wrap-Around Up

"DOWN" sets Tuning Frequency Wrap-Around Down

"QSTN" gets The Tuning Frequency

Ex: FM 100.5 MHz(100/200kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI24][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN1][!1TUN0][!1TUN0][!1TUN5]

Ex: FM 100.55 MHz(50kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI24][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN1][!1TUN0][!1TUN0][!1TUN5][!1TUN5]

Ex: FM 90.0 MHz(100kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI24][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN9][!1TUN0][!1TUN0]

Ex: FM 90.00 MHz(50kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI24][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN9][!1TUN0][!1TUN0][!1TUN0]

Ex: AM 1230 kHz(10kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI25][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN1][!1TUN2][!1TUN3]

Ex: AM 1341 kHz(9kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI25][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN1][!1TUN3][!1TUN4][!1TUN1]


----------



## dykz34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dykz34* /forum/post/21968986
> 
> 
> Wanted to add some more info to my first post - I have an Entrance setup that turns on the TV, AVR, and DISH all at once - and that's working. It's just that the Panel does not display. I'm going to record a short video of the problem then upload to YouTube (I'll post it once it's available; probably tomorrow).



Got the video uploaded to PhotoBucket, please take a look (sorry for the image rotation, I think that occurred on upload...):


----------



## disker72

That's weird! have you tried a different orientation?


It's almost like your status bar is causing the rest of the display to disappear. I'd say it's a rendering error, but whether it's with iRule or your device, it's hard to say.


----------



## ecrabb

dykz34, I don't know anything about Android, but it looks like maybe your device is locked in landscape mode... If you have a blank landscape page defined in that panel, and the device is locked to landscape mode, then iRule would just switch from the portrait page you've defined to the blank landscape page, and it would look just like your video.


SC


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goofballtech* /forum/post/21956317
> 
> 
> Been there. The only thing that tells you is how to make sure ipcontrol is enabled. But i can control the tv using my pc and hyperterminal so i know IP control is fully implemented.



Doing a little digging for you and it sounds like Sharp's IP commands are a little quirky but I found a good link for you that shows all the undocumented remote commands for 2012. If it's like most OEM IP/RS232 protocol docs it should tell you the required Start & End. This is what iRule needs to know on some newer devices. Also are you sure you're using the correct port as not all devices use 23 (although if you're using straight hyperterminal it would most likely be 23).

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...ad.cgi?473,new


----------



## krichter1

After almost a month I have my iPad remote all but complete. Thanks to all who have helped... you guys are the best!










That being said could someone help me with my main start page where I have my macros defined to either 'Watch' or 'Listen' a particular device in my rack. After the button I select has finished executing the power On sequences, is there a way to tell the remote to jump to a certain page or am I supposed to convert the button to a link, defining my intended devices and simply drag my commands to that link? If the latter then will it execute all the commands prior to the switch to that links page (and if so is that where you all are putting in your messages during the macro execution)?


I have to say this was one *daunting, time consuming* project, but I gotta admit once I got the hang of the application (which is not for the faint of heart!), I really had fun designing the pages and using Photoshop as I used to frequent in my early dev. days. And thank God for two things in order to succeed here . . . Photoshop (of course) and the OEM's IP/RS232 protocol manuals on the web! I love all the undocumented commands you can use to directly control that one function. Like for instance on my Denon 5308ci I use the third Sub output to feed my four Buttkickers and was able to code a 'Transducer +' & 'Transducer -' button (see attached pic), in 1db increments up or down (vs. 13 remote strokes to get to that function in the menu!). Simply awesome!


I attached a few of the custom pages in case anyone has any suggestions for a better layout!










Oh and for anyone looking to get all your commands in the builder I highly recommend the GC-IRL ir Learner device for $80 which works like a champ to get you your needed hex strings. I know my IP2IR has this built in but since I do all my development on my mac in our family room I didn't have to worry about getting behind my theater rack in order to learn my undefined or older legacy devices. I used the irLearner and a Prolific usb to serial adapter which worked great once I figured out the serial interrupt on my Mac.


----------



## cheezit73

Kevin,


You are on the right track with your start/activity page. If you already have commands/macro on the buttons then just convert them to links they will retain your macros you already assigned to the buttons.


----------



## bajamatic

I'll look into that program.. until then, I found an updated protocol list and it looks like maybe this is what i'm looking for (regarding feedback for net/usb on Denon AVRs). Maybe?


EVENT PARAMETER function

NSE Onscreen Display Information(mserver/iRadio) is

Answered By the NSE Command.


0 Display Line1 Information NSE0**************_?????

1 Display Line3 Information NSE1※************_?????

2 Display Line4 Information NSE2※************_?????

3 Display Line5 Information NSE3※************_?????

4 Display Line6 Information NSE4※************_?????

5 Display Line7 Information NSE5※************_?????

6 Display Line8 Information NSE6※************_?????

7 Display Line9 Information NSE7**************_?????

8 Display Line10 Information NSE8**************_?????

*:UTF-8 CODE Character(MAX95byte)

_:Null

?: Don't Care (The character after Null

should be disregarded)

※:Cursor&Playable Music

Information Data(1Byte)

Bit1layable Music =1

Bit2,3







on't Care

Bit4:CURSOR SELECT=1

Bit5,6,7,8







on't Care

************_?????:96byte Fixed


NSE0Now Playing USB_????

NSE1※Come Away With Me_???

NSE2※Norah Jones_?????????

NSE3※_????????????????????

NSE4※_????????????????????

NSE5※00:11 100%_???????

NSE6※_????????????????????

NSE7_????????????????????

NSE8_????????????????????


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only information I could find - hope this helps:
> 
> 
> "TUN" - Tuning Command
> 
> "nnnnn" "sets Directly Tuning Frequency (FM nnn.nn MHz / AM nnnnn kHz / SR nnnnn ch)
> 
> put 0 in the first two digits of nnnnn at SR"
> 
> "DIRECT" starts/restarts Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "0" sets 0 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "1" sets 1 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "2" sets 2 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "3" sets 3 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "4" sets 4 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "5" sets 5 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "6" sets 6 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "7" sets 7 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "8" sets 8 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "9" sets 9 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "UP" sets Tuning Frequency Wrap-Around Up
> 
> "DOWN" sets Tuning Frequency Wrap-Around Down
> 
> "QSTN" gets The Tuning Frequency
> 
> Ex: FM 100.5 MHz(100/200kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI24][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN1][!1TUN0][!1TUN0][!1TUN5]
> 
> Ex: FM 100.55 MHz(50kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI24][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN1][!1TUN0][!1TUN0][!1TUN5][!1TUN5]
> 
> Ex: FM 90.0 MHz(100kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI24][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN9][!1TUN0][!1TUN0]
> 
> Ex: FM 90.00 MHz(50kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI24][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN9][!1TUN0][!1TUN0][!1TUN0]
> 
> Ex: AM 1230 kHz(10kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI25][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN1][!1TUN2][!1TUN3]
> 
> Ex: AM 1341 kHz(9kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI25][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN1][!1TUN3][!1TUN4][!1TUN1]



Thanks for that, will give it a try later


Graham


----------



## dykz34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/21969337
> 
> 
> That's weird! have you tried a different orientation?
> 
> 
> It's almost like your status bar is causing the rest of the display to disappear. I'd say it's a rendering error, but whether it's with iRule or your device, it's hard to say.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/21969352
> 
> 
> dykz34, I don't know anything about Android, but it looks like maybe your device is locked in landscape mode... If you have a blank landscape page defined in that panel, and the device is locked to landscape mode, then iRule would just switch from the portrait page you've defined to the blank landscape page, and it would look just like your video.
> 
> 
> SC



Hey guys, that's a great idea; I'll create a landscape page tonight and test it out. It's weird that my Android "home" page is in portrait, then opening iRule switches it to Landscape...


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the only information I could find - hope this helps:
> 
> 
> "TUN" - Tuning Command
> 
> "nnnnn" "sets Directly Tuning Frequency (FM nnn.nn MHz / AM nnnnn kHz / SR nnnnn ch)
> 
> put 0 in the first two digits of nnnnn at SR"
> 
> "DIRECT" starts/restarts Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "0" sets 0 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "1" sets 1 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "2" sets 2 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "3" sets 3 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "4" sets 4 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "5" sets 5 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "6" sets 6 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "7" sets 7 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "8" sets 8 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "9" sets 9 in Direct Tuning Mode
> 
> "UP" sets Tuning Frequency Wrap-Around Up
> 
> "DOWN" sets Tuning Frequency Wrap-Around Down
> 
> "QSTN" gets The Tuning Frequency
> 
> Ex: FM 100.5 MHz(100/200kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI24][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN1][!1TUN0][!1TUN0][!1TUN5]
> 
> Ex: FM 100.55 MHz(50kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI24][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN1][!1TUN0][!1TUN0][!1TUN5][!1TUN5]
> 
> Ex: FM 90.0 MHz(100kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI24][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN9][!1TUN0][!1TUN0]
> 
> Ex: FM 90.00 MHz(50kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI24][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN9][!1TUN0][!1TUN0][!1TUN0]
> 
> Ex: AM 1230 kHz(10kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI25][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN1][!1TUN2][!1TUN3]
> 
> Ex: AM 1341 kHz(9kHz Step) Direct Tuning is [!1SLI25][!1TUNDIRECT][!1TUN1][!1TUN3][!1TUN4][!1TUN1]



Hi, I think this beyond my capabilities. I don't know what to do at all.


There are no number buttons or "direct" button in the list of commands. The only buttons with numbers are RIHD 0-10 and NET TUNE 0-9 and these don't work with the tuner.


The only thing I can get to work is the TUNER FREQUENCY UP and DOWN. There is also TUNER PRESET buttons listed 1-40 but there aren't any commands for PRESET or MEMORY


Regards


Graham


----------



## Graham N

Hi,


Has anyone got an irule landscape page for Internet radio they can show me. I have not bothered with Internet radio before but would like an idea on layout and what commands are required. Are there any specific buttons for this?


Thanks,


Graham


----------



## dykz34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dykz34* /forum/post/21971051
> 
> 
> Hey guys, that's a great idea; I'll create a landscape page tonight and test it out. It's weird that my Android "home" page is in portrait, then opening iRule switches it to Landscape...



I created a second landscape page and now everything is working!







The app must not have liked having only a single portrait page...


----------



## jacket_fan

I ran into a snag that I am still trying to figure out.


The power went out to the house. When the router rebooted, the IP address changed. I use Comcast cable as the provider. Evidently, they do not allow residential users to have static IP addresses. (I am not going to pay for a business account)


Does anyone know if this is true and or if there is a way to work around this. It is easy enough to reset the IP address, butnot something I want to do every time the power goes out. I read there may be a third party solution.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21979075
> 
> 
> I ran into a snag that I am still trying to figure out.
> 
> 
> The power went out to the house. When the router rebooted, the IP address changed. I use Comcast cable as the provider. Evidently, they do not allow residential users to have static IP addresses. (I am not going to pay for a business account)
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true and or if there is a way to work around this. It is easy enough to reset the IP address, butnot something I want to do every time the power goes out. I read there may be a third party solution.



it is true that most (if not all) ISPs will not provide static ip addresses unless you're paying extra for a business level account. this is the exact reason dynamic dns services exist. i use dyn.com (formerly dyndns.org), but there are other options out there as well. you setup your account and hostname on the website, then configure your router with your login info and it keeps the dns entry up to date with the current ip address.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21979075
> 
> 
> I ran into a snag that I am still trying to figure out.
> 
> 
> The power went out to the house. When the router rebooted, the IP address changed. I use Comcast cable as the provider. Evidently, they do not allow residential users to have static IP addresses. (I am not going to pay for a business account)
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true and or if there is a way to work around this. It is easy enough to reset the IP address, butnot something I want to do every time the power goes out. I read there may be a third party solution.



You're talking about a potential problem, but haven't really mentioned how the problem impacted you or what you're trying to accomplish. Are you trying to control your system with iRule from off-site?


SC


----------



## jacket_fan

I will try and clarify, and this applies to the way I understand how the IP addresses are assigned.


When I installed the iTach it was randomly assigned an IP address. I put that address in iRule. All works fine. If there is a power interruption, the iTach gets a new randomly generated IP address. It is not the same as the one in iRule. It is easily fixed using iHelp and inputing the new IP address.


I assume a solution for this is to assign a static IP address via the router. However, I cannot figure out how to assign a static IP address on my Comcast router.


Not worried about a remote location.


I may be missing something simple. But I do not want to have to go back in and reassign an IP address every time there is a power interruption.


I suppose another solution is to put the router on an uniterrrupted power supply.


Have I explained this any better?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21980190
> 
> 
> I will try and clarify, and this applies to the way I understand how the IP addresses are assigned.
> 
> 
> When I installed the iTach it was randomly assigned an IP address. I put that address in iRule. All works fine. If there is a power interruption, the iTach gets a new randomly generated IP address. It is not the same as the one in iRule. It is easily fixed using iHelp and inputing the new IP address.
> 
> 
> I assume a solution for this is to assign a static IP address via the router. However, I cannot figure out how to assign a static IP address on my Comcast router.
> 
> 
> Not worried about a remote location.
> 
> 
> I may be missing something simple. But I do not want to have to go back in and reassign an IP address every time there is a power interruption.
> 
> 
> I suppose another solution is to put the router on an uniterrrupted power supply.
> 
> 
> Have I explained this any better?



ah, yes, that definitely clarifies. i was mistaken about what you were describing before. first, make sure you understand the difference between the external (wan) ip address that comcast assigns to your router, and the internal (lan) ip address that the dhcp server within your router assigns to the various devices on your network. second, make sure you understand the difference between a static ip address and a dhcp reservation, and make sure that when you say "static ip", that is in fact what you are really talking about. static ip addresses are assigned/configured within the device itself. if i want my computer to have a static ip address on my network, i go into it's tcp/ip settings and specify it's address and other parameters (subnet mask, gateway, etc). if i want my global cache device to have a static ip address, i do the same thing within it's configuration (web pages, etc). that'd be one way to skin the cat.


the other way would be to configure a dhcp reservation within your router so that every time a particular device requests an ip address from the router, the router assigns it the same address. this is the type of setup you're alluding to when you talk about the router "assigning a static ip address". since you've mentioned a "comcast router" i'm assuming comcast must give you a modem and router all-in-one piece of hardware and since i have no experience with comcast or any of their hardware, i can't really provide any help on how to set up dhcp reservations within it. maybe someone else can chime in and help out, if thats the route you want to go.


neither of these things have anything to do with whether or not comcast is assigning a static address to the wan side of your router, which is what you'd pay for a business class account in order to have.


as for static ip vs. dhcp reservations, i prefer dhcp reservations because it's centrally managed (vs. static ip where each individual device is responsible for itself) and it eliminates the need to keep a spreadsheet or some other method of keeping track of what devices have what ip addresses. if i want to change which bank of ip addresses correspond to a certain group of devices, its one web page, as opposed to (eg.) 15 individual devices. the downside to dhcp reservations is that you have to collect all of the mac addresses of all of your devices, since that is the unique identifier of a piece of network hardware, and is how the router knows which ip address to assign to which device. but that only needs to be done once.


----------



## dykz34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21980190
> 
> 
> I will try and clarify, and this applies to the way I understand how the IP addresses are assigned.
> 
> 
> When I installed the iTach it was randomly assigned an IP address. I put that address in iRule. All works fine. If there is a power interruption, the iTach gets a new randomly generated IP address. It is not the same as the one in iRule. It is easily fixed using iHelp and inputing the new IP address.
> 
> 
> I assume a solution for this is to assign a static IP address via the router. However, I cannot figure out how to assign a static IP address on my Comcast router.
> 
> 
> Not worried about a remote location.
> 
> 
> I may be missing something simple. But I do not want to have to go back in and reassign an IP address every time there is a power interruption.
> 
> 
> I suppose another solution is to put the router on an uniterrrupted power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> Have I explained this any better?



Access your iTach's configuration webpage and open the "Network" page.
Remove the check in the box to the left of "Enable DHCP."
The IP Address, Gateway, and Subnet Mask fields will become editable.
Assign whatever IP you'd like (just re-input the old IP).

EDIT: Forgot to mention, routers can only "reserve" IP addresses in the case of another device trying to take the IP of your iTach.


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/21980290
> 
> 
> as for static ip vs. dhcp reservations, i prefer dhcp reservations because it's centrally managed (vs. static ip where each individual device is responsible for itself) and it eliminates the need to keep a spreadsheet or some other method of keeping track of what devices have what ip addresses. if i want to change which bank of ip addresses correspond to a certain group of devices, its one web page, as opposed to (eg.) 15 individual devices. the downside to dhcp reservations is that you have to collect all of the mac addresses of all of your devices, since that is the unique identifier of a piece of network hardware, and is how the router knows which ip address to assign to which device. but that only needs to be done once.



This is one of the best explanations I've read for distinguishing between static IPs and DHCP reservations. Thank you.


I have a mixture of both on my LAN. Between iPads, smartphones, A/V components, NAS box, HTPC and home PC, iTach, etc., I think I have at least 25 devices with IP addresses. Other than the advantage of being able to centrally manage DHCP reservations, is there any reason to go with DHCP reservations instead of static IPs? Is there an advantage for using static IPs for certain devices? For example, the iPad I use for iRule has a static IP, as do both of my TiVos, because I've read that the iRule connection is more reliable if the iPad is set up with a static IP. Thanks . . .


----------



## jacket_fan

Thanks gentlemen. I am much better informed than I was before. Obviously I have only a rudimentry understanding of how alll this works. Heck, I was estatic when I got the iTach working so easily.


If I understand correctly, this should help with some other connection problems I have been having.


I feel like I am still in the dial up age.










Can't wait to get into this tonight.


----------



## jacket_fan

Update.


I went through the steps Dave recommended and then cycled the power on the router. The IP address was unchanged on the iTach. I am going to claim success on that one. Thanks Dave.


Were I have failed is with the help bs gave. It used to be that on XP I could see all of the network connections. I think it was an icon in the lower right hand side. But since I have a new PC, there is no icon there. I have putzed around in the configuration but am not finding what was so well detailed out about how to set dhcp reservations. If you could help an old dos guy out with all this new fangled internet stuff, I would appreciate it.


I will do some googling to see if there is some basics I need to understand. I really have not kept up with networking. I work for a large corporation and have no admin rights at work, so all of the networking settings are out of my hands.


The next power outage will be the final exam on whether this fix worked, but thanks for getting me on the right path.


----------



## Deepsky4565

Has anyone used IP control for the Sony VPL-VW1000ES? I think I need a port number, but can't find what to use.


----------



## jtjjen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21969756
> 
> 
> After almost a month I have my iPad remote all but complete. Thanks to all who have helped... you guys are the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said could someone help me with my main start page where I have my macros defined to either 'Watch' or 'Listen' a particular device in my rack. After the button I select has finished executing the power On sequences, is there a way to tell the remote to jump to a certain page or am I supposed to convert the button to a link, defining my intended devices and simply drag my commands to that link? If the latter then will it execute all the commands prior to the switch to that links page (and if so is that where you all are putting in your messages during the macro execution)?
> 
> 
> I have to say this was one *daunting, time consuming* project, but I gotta admit once I got the hang of the application (which is not for the faint of heart!), I really had fun designing the pages and using Photoshop as I used to frequent in my early dev. days. And thank God for two things in order to succeed here . . . Photoshop (of course) and the OEM's IP/RS232 protocol manuals on the web! I love all the undocumented commands you can use to directly control that one function. Like for instance on my Denon 5308ci I use the third Sub output to feed my four Buttkickers and was able to code a 'Transducer +' & 'Transducer -' button (see attached pic), in 1db increments up or down (vs. 13 remote strokes to get to that function in the menu!). Simply awesome!
> 
> 
> I attached a few of the custom pages in case anyone has any suggestions for a better layout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and for anyone looking to get all your commands in the builder I highly recommend the GC-IRL ir Learner device for $80 which works like a champ to get you your needed hex strings. I know my IP2IR has this built in but since I do all my development on my mac in our family room I didn't have to worry about getting behind my theater rack in order to learn my undefined or older legacy devices. I used the irLearner and a Prolific usb to serial adapter which worked great once I figured out the serial interrupt on my Mac.



Nice. Where did you get the narrower source buttons?


John


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtjjen* /forum/post/21984724
> 
> 
> Nice. Where did you get the narrower source buttons?
> 
> 
> John



Thanks John!


They are under 'Transport' images when you search the iRule DB but I included a blank one here for you.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/21971755
> 
> 
> Hi, I think this beyond my capabilities. I don't know what to do at all.
> 
> 
> There are no number buttons or "direct" button in the list of commands. The only buttons with numbers are RIHD 0-10 and NET TUNE 0-9 and these don't work with the tuner.
> 
> 
> The only thing I can get to work is the TUNER FREQUENCY UP and DOWN. There is also TUNER PRESET buttons listed 1-40 but there aren't any commands for PRESET or MEMORY
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Graham



I have just put together the commands in a downloadable iRule device called "Onkyo Tuner". The numbers by themselves should directly access your presets, and hitting the button you assign the command "Direct Input" to, will let you press the buttons to directly tune in a station.


Let me know if this works for you. It works great for me.


----------



## jacket_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21969756
> 
> 
> 
> I attached a few of the custom pages in case anyone has any suggestions for a better layout!



Kevin,


Great work. An excellent layout. I wish you would save your artwork to the iRule user database. I would love to "steal" some of your hard work.


A question about your layout. When you need to adjust the lights during the movie or whenever the lights are lowered, do you jump to the Lutron page, then back to page you were on? I have been putting a "lights on" and "lights off" button on each page.


----------



## runnernorth

Do you know how to "capture/grab" the network codes(ip codes) for a device, or is it only accessible for installers?


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deepsky4565* /forum/post/21983092
> 
> 
> Has anyone used IP control for the Sony VPL-VW1000ES? I think I need a port number, but can't find what to use.



Looks like it supports telnet so why don't you try the standard port 23.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan* /forum/post/21990624
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> 
> Great work. An excellent layout. I wish you would save your artwork to the iRule user database. I would love to "steal" some of your hard work.
> 
> 
> A question about your layout. When you need to adjust the lights during the movie or whenever the lights are lowered, do you jump to the Lutron page, then back to page you were on? I have been putting a "lights on" and "lights off" button on each page.




Thanks Jacket! Definitely a lot of work but so far my main test went pretty well today (just bumming I couldn't get my JVC RS55 projector working over IP even though I followed the Entrance instruction of 'PJREQ\\x0A' every 3.5 seconds). I thought about that myself and actually tried that but the layout looked a little tight so that bulb is the link to my Lutron page you see.


----------



## nrwatson

Sorry if I am being stupid but how can I see the attachments associated with the thread

Thanks Neale


----------



## ArieS1204

My DirecTV HDDVR is dying and I need to replace it. Right now I have the HR21 that I control over RS232. Is the new model (HR24?) controllable over RS232 or IP? I would prefer IP...

Thanks.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nrwatson* /forum/post/21992966
> 
> 
> Sorry if I am being stupid but how can I see the attachments associated with the thread
> 
> Thanks Neale



Not exactly sure what you mean but on any attached pictures or images you should just be able to click on it and it will bring up a larger image. Use a right click mouse to 'Save as...' if you want.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/21994574
> 
> 
> My DirecTV HDDVR is dying and I need to replace it. Right now I have the HR21 that I control over RS232. Is the new model (HR24?) controllable over RS232 or IP? I would prefer IP...
> 
> Thanks.



IP is what you want on the new HR's from DirecTV.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/21994574
> 
> 
> My DirecTV HDDVR is dying and I need to replace it. Right now I have the HR21 that I control over RS232. Is the new model (HR24?) controllable over RS232 or IP? I would prefer IP...
> 
> Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21994617
> 
> 
> IP is what you want on the new HR's from DirecTV.



I control my HR21, 22, and 34 all over IP, I believe the 24 can as well.

Clam


----------



## ArieS1204

Thanks all, I will call them!


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21990813
> 
> 
> Do you know how to "capture/grab" the network codes(ip codes) for a device, or is it only accessible for installers?



There's no way that I know of to use a sniffer like application to interrogate your device output all supported IP/RS232 commands (like how the iLearner device outputs the hex string from the IR codes).


You usually have to search the net for your manufacturers IP/RS232 "protocol guide".


----------



## dykz34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21995215
> 
> 
> There's no way that I know of to use a sniffer like application to interrogate your device output all supported IP/RS232 commands (like how the iLearner device outputs the hex string from the IR codes).
> 
> 
> You usually have to search the net for your manufacturers IP/RS232 "protocol guide".



Wouldn't you be able to setup Wireshark to capture all traffic for that specific port? Then, you would need to be accurate with timestamps to sift through the output.


EDIT: Nevermind, I highly doubt that the device _outputs_ the commands without an associated input (which we don't know in this case).


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dykz34* /forum/post/21995377
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I highly doubt that the device _outputs_ the commands without an associated input (which we don't know in this case).



That is the issue.










That would be cool if there was a command "dumpallcommands".


----------



## xb1032




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21992714
> 
> 
> ...just bumming I couldn't get my JVC RS55 projector working over IP even though I followed the Entrance instruction of 'PJREQ\\x0A' every 3.5 seconds...



So the RS55 can't be controlled over IP? Just wondering because I'm considering this app and I have an RS45.


----------



## nrwatson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly sure what you mean but on any attached pictures or images you should just be able to click on it and it will bring up a larger image. Use a right click mouse to 'Save as...' if you want.
> 
> 
> IP is what you want on the new HR's from DirecTV.



Sorry hadn't gone far enough back in the thread late night


----------



## Deepsky4565




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21992699
> 
> 
> Looks like it supports telnet so why don't you try the standard port 23.



Thanks for the tip, I'll try that when I can.


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way that I know of to use a sniffer like application to interrogate your device output all supported IP/RS232 commands (like how the iLearner device outputs the hex string from the IR codes).
> 
> 
> You usually have to search the net for your manufacturers IP/RS232 "protocol guide".



Krichter1, thx for your reply, too bad it's that hard to get these ip codes. But I actually managed to "find" the rs232 codes for my device, but are the 232 codes exactly the same as the IP codes? I've contacted Onkyo and asked to have IP codes fir my 5509, but they refused, ONLY to installers they said, damn.....


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dykz34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you be able to setup Wireshark to capture all traffic for that specific port? Then, you would need to be accurate with timestamps to sift through the output.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I highly doubt that the device outputs the commands without an associated input (which we don't know in this case).



Thx for your concern anyway


----------



## zoio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21992714
> 
> 
> Thanks Jacket! Definitely a lot of work but so far my main test went pretty well today (just bumming I couldn't get my JVC RS55 projector working over IP even though I followed the Entrance instruction of 'PJREQ\\x0A' every 3.5 seconds). I thought about that myself and actually tried that but the layout looked a little tight so that bulb is the link to my Lutron page you see.



The actual command for PJREQ is \\x50\\x4A\\x52\\x45\\x51 (converted to ASCII)


I have successfully controlled my X70 using iRule and I have shared my commands. Search for JVC under Vendor and X30/X70/X90/RS45/55/65 under model.


Look for the following command:


"PJREQ (Establish Network Connection)"


I have included it on the JVC's entrance and set it up to repeat every 4.5s.


I hope it helps.


----------



## RDHolmes





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Krichter1, thx for your reply, too bad it's that hard to get these ip codes. But I actually managed to "find" the rs232 codes for my device, but are the 232 codes exactly the same as the IP codes? I've contacted Onkyo and asked to have IP codes fir my 5509, but they refused, ONLY to installers they said, damn.....



Shame on Onkyo!


Marantz has all of the IP Codes for my SR6006 available for download on their website.


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RDHolmes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on Onkyo!
> 
> 
> Marantz has all of the IP Codes for my SR6006 available for download on their website.



Yes, you're right, see the reply from Onkyo when I asked for the codes, BANDITS!!!



Dear Mr. Jansen.

Thank you for your email.

Please may we ask you for refference?

We hope for your understanding, since we provide these codes for proffessional installers only.


MfG / Sincere Regards

Customer care / PL / DR / MC / SK / UZ

ONKYO Europe Electronics GmbH

Liegnitzerstr. 6

D-82194 Groebenzell / Germany


----------



## bcg27

The ISCP onkyo control protocol is readily available on the web. It contains information on both the rs232 ISCP protocol as well as what they call eISCP which is the same commands implemented in a simple tcp packet protocol. You can also check out the Onkyo ISCP plugin for eventghost for python code on how to construct and decode the eISCP packets.


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcg27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The ISCP onkyo control protocol is readily available on the web. It contains information on both the rs232 ISCP protocol as well as what they call eISCP which is the same commands implemented in a simple tcp packet protocol. You can also check out the Onkyo ISCP plugin for eventghost for python code on how to construct and decode the eISCP packets.



Thx, I searched and found the protocol;-), who needs Onkyo support when people like you are around

- now I ONLY remain teaching how to put which codes into iRulebuilder ;-))))), have just finished learning how to implement global cache codes into iRulebuilder, bit of a job for me:-/


----------



## jtjjen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/21987887
> 
> 
> Thanks John!
> 
> 
> They are under 'Transport' images when you search the iRule DB but I included a blank one here for you.



Thanks - that was a great idea to get room for more sources.


JOhn


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21999120
> 
> 
> Thx, I searched and found the protocol;-), who needs Onkyo support when people like you are around
> 
> - now I ONLY remain teaching how to put which codes into iRulebuilder ;-))))), have just finished learning how to implement global cache codes into iRulebuilder, bit of a job for me:-/



Why are you not just using the stock onkyo/integra RS-232 codes alread available in the Builder?


SC


----------



## disker72

The stock Integra/Onkyo codes are a great starting point - but they don't have everything. If you have the protocol information, you can look at the stock codes and add anything else you want to it. But, as ecrabb infered, start with the stock codes!


It will save you a headache for sure!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The actual command for PJREQ is \\x50\\x4A\\x52\\x45\\x51 (converted to ASCII)
> 
> 
> I have successfully controlled my X70 using iRule and I have shared my commands. Search for JVC under Vendor and X30/X70/X90/RS45/55/65 under model.
> 
> 
> Look for the following command:
> 
> 
> "PJREQ (Establish Network Connection)"
> 
> 
> I have included it on the JVC's entrance and set it up to repeat every 4.5s.
> 
> 
> I hope it helps.



IRule can do hex and/or ASCII. So you can simply use PJREQ to establish connection. What is confusing about their docs is that their commands terminate with \\x0A yet PJREQ needs no such termination.


Alex


----------



## bcg27

If you want to add a new command and don't feel up to constructing it yourself straight from the protocol definition this is what I would do:

1. Download the latest version of eventghost to your computer if you don't have it already

2. Add the onkyo iscp plugin

3. Configure the iscp plugin to point to the correct ip address and port (60128 by default) of your onkyo receiver

4. Download wireshark

5. Start wireshark and open up the network interface your computer uses

6. In the filter entry write tcp.dstport==60128 (or whatever port you configured your onkyo to listen on)

6. In eventghost right click on configuration tree and add a new macro. Call it onkyo test or whatever you want

7. Right click on the macro and say add action. Navigate to onkyo iscp and choose send command. a window will pop up for you to enter the command from the excel document you found.

8. Choose the new code you want to enter - for example power off is PWR00.

9. Then hit test. Tab over to your wireshark window and there should be a new packet. Click on it and then look at the data. That is the command you need to send. If you right click on the data a menu will pop up and select copy value and you can paste the command somewhere.


Repeat 8 + 9 for all the new commands you want to add. Hope this helps


----------



## SJHT

Is there anyway to put a page jump at the end of a button macro? SJ


----------



## runnernorth

Like Disker72 says, it doesn't have all the commands for my 5509, AND, I would like to know how to do it, maybe a bit to much to me, but think I'll give it a try;-)


----------



## runnernorth

bcg27 thx, that looks interesting, I'll try it and see if I manage to make it work. GREAT tutorial , thx


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/22001138
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to put a page jump at the end of a button macro? SJ



You can make the button a link and have it go to any panel/page. Right click the button and select convert to link, then define where you want it to navigate to in the bottom left corner of the GUI.


My DirecTV button is a link, it turns on all required components, sets the components to the correct inputs and outputs and then navigates to my Directv control panel main page.


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You can make the button a link and have it go to any panel/page. Right click the button and select convert to link, then define where you want it to navigate to in the bottom left corner of the GUI.
> 
> 
> My DirecTV button is a link, it turns on all required components, sets the components to the correct inputs and outputs and then navigates to my Directv control panel main page.



Ok, so when you convert to a link you can still assign commands to the link. Didn't know you could do that. Thanks.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xb1032* /forum/post/21996196
> 
> 
> So the RS55 can't be controlled over IP? Just wondering because I'm considering this app and I have an RS45.



Works like a champ!







Just make sure you create a command (I named mine 'Keep Alive'), in your JVC network codes, then enter the command as 'PJREQ'. Then create an Entrance for the 'JVC Projector DLA-RS55 RS232' device and drag your newly created command to the Entrance. Make it repeatable=Yes and for 3.0-4.0 seconds (the JVC PJ's IP connection closes every 5 sec).


Also make sure the 'JVC Projector DLA-RS55 RS232' network codes properties are set for IP/RS232 and not just RS232.


Change the JVC RS PJ from RS232 (default) to LAN and the acquire your IP address through DHCP or manual assignment. Then save everything in the builder, resync the iPad and configure the gateway with the JVC's new IP and you should be all set (and Wake on LAN is not necessary).










.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoio* /forum/post/21997520
> 
> 
> The actual command for PJREQ is \\x50\\x4A\\x52\\x45\\x51 (converted to ASCII)
> 
> 
> I have successfully controlled my X70 using iRule and I have shared my commands. Search for JVC under Vendor and X30/X70/X90/RS45/55/65 under model.
> 
> 
> Look for the following command:
> 
> 
> "PJREQ (Establish Network Connection)"
> 
> 
> I have included it on the JVC's entrance and set it up to repeat every 4.5s.
> 
> 
> I hope it helps.




So 4.5 works 100% of the time? If so I'll use that in order to put less strain on the battery (vs. 3.0 sec)


Also as a point of clarification to the others... only PJREQ is needed on the command unless you want to use the ASCII raw code.










Thanks!


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT* /forum/post/22003162
> 
> 
> Ok, so when you convert to a link you can still assign commands to the link. Didn't know you could do that. Thanks.



I've edited my main Activity page to include the off buttons (all links), which contain all my Power On/Off macros for each device. I wish a future release of iRule would support Macro toggling like it does for single commands (that would be cool!).




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/21997080
> 
> 
> Krichter1, thx for your reply, too bad it's that hard to get these ip codes. But I actually managed to "find" the rs232 codes for my device, but are the 232 codes exactly the same as the IP codes? I've contacted Onkyo and asked to have IP codes fir my 5509, but they refused, ONLY to installers they said, damn.....



It would be the same but would only work if Onkyo supports the incoming commands over ethernet and the publish the port if not Telnet 023.


----------



## jidelite

I'm an Irule noob who just started using it about a week ago with my iPad - finally letting go of my 10yr old Pronto and coming into the 21 century







. Tried to do as much research as I could in this thread but I'm stuck trying to find the theme for my panel/pages. I want to use a landscape background (birdsmapledark.jpg, see attached) like I saw in the Irule gallery but I don't understand if I have to make my own panel (i.e. using photoshop) or can I import an image and make it look like the panel. What I really want to keep is the vertical & horizontal lines in the panel for button separation. Any help is appreciated...


jidelite


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jidelite* /forum/post/22008370
> 
> 
> I'm an Irule noob who just started using it about a week ago with my iPad - finally letting go of my 10yr old Pronto and coming into the 21 century
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tried to do as much research as I could in this thread but I'm stuck trying to find the theme for my panel/pages. I want to use a landscape background (birdsmapledark.jpg, see attached) like I saw in the Irule gallery but I don't understand if I have to make my own panel (i.e. using photoshop) or can I import an image and make it look like the panel. What I really want to keep is the vertical & horizontal lines in the panel for button separation. Any help is appreciated...
> 
> 
> jidelite



Those lines you see are from a background image called 'buttonarea' that is semi-transparent.

You will probably find it easier to start from the default iRule layout, modify the background and buttons of one page, and then use that as the template for the rest of them.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jidelite* /forum/post/22008370
> 
> 
> I'm an Irule noob who just started using it about a week ago with my iPad - finally letting go of my 10yr old Pronto and coming into the 21 century
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tried to do as much research as I could in this thread but I'm stuck trying to find the theme for my panel/pages. I want to use a landscape background (birdsmapledark.jpg, see attached) like I saw in the Irule gallery but I don't understand if I have to make my own panel (i.e. using photoshop) or can I import an image and make it look like the panel. What I really want to keep is the vertical & horizontal lines in the panel for button separation. Any help is appreciated...
> 
> 
> jidelite



I would imagine you would have gone through all the support tutorials but if not that's a necessary place the start:

http://www.iruleathome.com/How-To-Vi...e-irule-editor 


If you've already done that then you'll want to search the available images from selecting the tab on the right of the builder app and then click on the images tab then selecting 'Browse Image Library'. Once there type in 'Background' and look for the Landscape images that you want by clicking on the little "eye" on the right of every row. Once you find which set you like, check that box and import.


In order to drag the image onto your device page you must first switch to the background layer on that panel (it's at the bottom of your *middle window* right under your device buttons on the left of your device panel... you have to scroll down the middle window to see it). The default is "All Layers". Only then can you drag your new background onto your device panel (make sure it's positioned at row 1 / column 1 as shown in my attachment).


Whenever you drag a new background onto your device panel you must also switch the position of the two backgrounds to ensure your new background comes before the gray box overlay on your left window under the 'Backgrounds' section (otherwise it will not look correct... see my attachment under Backgrounds in the left window named 'buttonarea-landscape' . . . that is the default background inset).


Once that's all setup you can switch back to 'All Layers' and begin dragging your buttons to design your device (which are also found by searching the image lib as above... AND you don't even need to put in an image type/name when you search. Just select Search and everything available from iRule's DB can be reviewed.


Hope this helped you... good luck.


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/22009653
> 
> 
> Those lines you see are from a background image called 'buttonarea' that is semi-transparent.
> 
> You will probably find it easier to start from the default iRule layout, modify the background and buttons of one page, and then use that as the template for the rest of them.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/22009681
> 
> 
> ...Whenever you drag a new background onto your device panel you must also switch the position of the two backgrounds to ensure your new background comes before the gray box overlay on your left window under the 'Backgrounds' section (otherwise it will not look correct... see my attachment under Backgrounds in the left window named 'buttonarea-landscape' . . . that is the default background inset)...
> 
> 
> Hope this helped you... good luck.



Jessev & krichter1 thanks - you guys have been a BIG help. My confusion here has been the 'buttonarea' background; I couldn't figure out what it was used for







. krichter1, the final piece of the puzzle was you explaining that the new background 'must' be positioned before the 'buttonarea' background in the left window (so I had to move my new background image up). I have gone thru most of the tutorials and speed read all 300+ pages but I missed this fine detail. So far I'm getting the basic builder stuff - this is fun but tedious and I guess when I get more advanced I'll have to learn how to use some image editor package (I'll start with Paint.net) to design some of my own cool graphics. Thanks again -


jidelite


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have just put together the commands in a downloadable iRule device called "Onkyo Tuner". The numbers by themselves should directly access your presets, and hitting the button you assign the command "Direct Input" to, will let you press the buttons to directly tune in a station.
> 
> 
> Let me know if this works for you. It works great for me.



Hi Disker,


Only just had a chance to try this out. Managed to import your commands and dragged them onto the buttons but nothing happens for me. Any ideas?


Thanks,


Graham


----------



## blkicevic

Does anyone have working network codes for samsung volume up, volume down, and mute. there used to be a device set of codes for Samsung TV (2010 or later) in device browser but cant find it now. I am hoping to at least control these three functions as i know power on is not gonna hapn!

Samsung d7000 series


----------



## Azz

Hi All.

I've posted over on the DBP-4010 thread in hope of getting some help with this is well.


Has anyone had any success with getting the Denon DBP-4010 running over RS232 with iRule and a Global Cache GC-100-12?

I've got my Yamaha RX-Z7 working over RS-232 so unit is responding as it should there.


I've made up a cable as follows, from the 4010 spec sheet it's basically straight through.

Global Cache (GC)

GC Pin 2 Rx - 4010 Pin 2 Tx

GC Pin 3 Tx - 4010 Pin 3 Rx

5 - GND - Pin 5 GND


For Devices I'm using the "Denon Blu-Ray RS232" and codes appear to be correct though I'm not 100% sure about the syntax being a nube in this area.


Anyone had any luck or I need to do something else?


As an alternate, I'm happy to control over IP if anyone has got this to work with iRule.

The web interface of the 4010 on the iPhone works perfectly though I dont want to have to jump between Apps.


Appreciate any advice.


Aaron


----------



## blkicevic

i have the gc100 12 with denon bdp-2012 and a denon 3312ci and tried rs232 but ended just running a mono 3.5mm cable from the ir out on the gc100 to the remote control in on the back of my receiver and bd player. no problems since. i couldnt get rs232 to work in a stable environment but it all worked out for the better. the 3.5mm cable is less bulky and easier to work with.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jidelite* /forum/post/22011031
> 
> 
> Jessev & krichter1 thanks - you guys have been a BIG help. My confusion here has been the 'buttonarea' background; I couldn't figure out what it was used for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . krichter1, the final piece of the puzzle was you explaining that the new background 'must' be positioned before the 'buttonarea' background in the left window (so I had to move my new background image up). I have gone thru most of the tutorials and speed read all 300+ pages but I missed this fine detail. So far I'm getting the basic builder stuff - this is fun but tedious and I guess when I get more advanced I'll have to learn how to use some image editor package (I'll start with Paint.net) to design some of my own cool graphics. Thanks again -
> 
> 
> jidelite



Welcome!










Just a few short months ago I too was a noob (a frustrated one at that!), so I know what a steep learning curve this app can be. But let me tell you if you keep at it the payoff is HUGE! This is one app that gives you back as much as you give it. I think it took me a week just to understand how the heck to change the background so I've felt your pain.


----------



## drewconner

I'm in the process of planning my dedicated home theater I am building in my basement. I've decided to use iRule as my remote system. I have a few questions about the hardware. I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, I tried to search but didn't find my answer.


I would love to be able to use the GC-100-18R and simply add it to my equipment rack. However, I've read about a few drawbacks of using the older GC-100 hardware and wanted to confirm with those of you in the know. I understand that only one device can connect to the GC-100 at a time and I am fine with that. My question is does the GC-100 limit the connected device to sending one command at a time? If so, would having multiple iTach units fix this limitation? Basically if I have a macro that sends commands to multiple devices, would that macro complete sooner if it were sending to devices controlled by multiple iTach units vs a single GC-100 unit?


----------



## obts000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azz* /forum/post/22013480
> 
> 
> Hi All.
> 
> 
> I've made up a cable as follows, from the 4010 spec sheet it's basically straight through.
> 
> Global Cache (GC)
> 
> GC Pin 2 Rx - 4010 Pin 2 Tx
> 
> GC Pin 3 Tx - 4010 Pin 3 Rx
> 
> 5 - GND - Pin 5 GND
> 
> 
> Aaron



Not sure about the 4010, but in cables I have built you need to swap pins 2 and 3 on one end, so transmit on one end connects to receive on the other.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azz* /forum/post/22013480
> 
> 
> Hi All.
> 
> I've posted over on the DBP-4010 thread in hope of getting some help with this is well.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any success with getting the Denon DBP-4010 running over RS232 with iRule and a Global Cache GC-100-12?
> 
> I've got my Yamaha RX-Z7 working over RS-232 so unit is responding as it should there.
> 
> 
> I've made up a cable as follows, from the 4010 spec sheet it's basically straight through.
> 
> Global Cache (GC)
> 
> GC Pin 2 Rx - 4010 Pin 2 Tx
> 
> GC Pin 3 Tx - 4010 Pin 3 Rx
> 
> 5 - GND - Pin 5 GND
> 
> 
> For Devices I'm using the "Denon Blu-Ray RS232" and codes appear to be correct though I'm not 100% sure about the syntax being a nube in this area.
> 
> 
> Anyone had any luck or I need to do something else?
> 
> 
> As an alternate, I'm happy to control over IP if anyone has got this to work with iRule.
> 
> The web interface of the 4010 on the iPhone works perfectly though I dont want to have to jump between Apps.
> 
> 
> Appreciate any advice.
> 
> 
> Aaron



You'll need to determine a few things first:


1) What firmware are you at w/ the GC-100/12? If it's older than 3.x then once you configure the IP address to your network and unplug the GC your settings go back to IP x.x.x.70


2) As mentioned you'll have to know what Denon supports in terms of cable (straight or null modem).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewconner* /forum/post/22014392
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of planning my dedicated home theater I am building in my basement. I've decided to use iRule as my remote system. I have a few questions about the hardware. I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, I tried to search but didn't find my answer.
> 
> 
> I would love to be able to use the GC-100-18R and simply add it to my equipment rack. However, I've read about a few drawbacks of using the older GC-100 hardware and wanted to confirm with those of you in the know. I understand that only one device can connect to the GC-100 at a time and I am fine with that. My question is does the GC-100 limit the connected device to sending one command at a time? If so, would having multiple iTach units fix this limitation? Basically if I have a macro that sends commands to multiple devices, would that macro complete sooner if it were sending to devices controlled by multiple iTach units vs a single GC-100 unit?




The GC-100's support up to the number of discreet outputs per device (so yours is 18 possible devices getting their own command). But why do you feel you need to do this? You could use dual emitters and support up to 36 devices. But to answer you direct question... yes. As long as your GC's all have their own IP's and you configure you iRule device for the multiple gateways you can have more than one in your system.


----------



## drewconner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/22015095
> 
> 
> The GC-100's support up to the number of discreet outputs per device (so yours is 18 possible devices getting their own command). But why do you feel you need to do this? You could use dual emitters and support up to 36 devices. But to answer you direct question... yes. As long as your GC's all have their own IP's and you configure you iRule device for the multiple gateways you can have more than one in your system.



I'm sorry, I don't think I was clear in my question. My setup will consist of two RS232 devices and three IR devices (along with some IP ones). What I really want to know is, will macros that talk to multiple devices be able to send quicker with three iTach devices (2x IP2SL, 1x IP2IR) vs a single GC-100-18R? The price between these two setups is similar.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewconner* /forum/post/22015131
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't think I was clear in my question. My setup will consist of two RS232 devices and three IR devices (along with some IP ones). What I really want to know is, will macros that talk to multiple devices be able to send quicker with three iTach devices (2x IP2SL, 1x IP2IR) vs a single GC-100-18R? The price between these two setups is similar.



It'll be just as efficient as 3 iTachs, because the serial ports and IR can all be outputting commands at the same time. In fact the two serial ports have their own TCP port number, and IR commands are sent to a third TCP port, so you can actually have 3 remotes talking to a GC-100 at the same time (as long as they don't try to open the same TCP port).


In many usage scenarios the single-connection "limitation" of the GC-100 is not as bad as it sounds. And it would be even less of a limitation if iRule would only support a mode where it closes a TCP connection after sending a command (to give another remote a chance to connect) but for some reason they don't seem to want to do this (even though it's the recommended way to use the GC-100, at least for IR commands).


----------



## drewconner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/22015784
> 
> 
> It'll be just as efficient as 3 iTachs, because the serial ports and IR can all be outputting commands at the same time. In fact the two serial ports have their own TCP port number, and IR commands are sent to a third TCP port, so you can actually have 3 remotes talking to a GC-100 at the same time (as long as they don't try to open the same TCP port).
> 
> 
> In many usage scenarios the single-connection "limitation" of the GC-100 is not as bad as it sounds. And it would be even less of a limitation if iRule would only support a mode where it closes a TCP connection after sending a command (to give another remote a chance to connect) but for some reason they don't seem to want to do this (even though it's the recommended way to use the GC-100, at least for IR commands).



Thank you! This is exactly the information I was looking for. Just ordered a GC-100-18R!


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/22011556
> 
> 
> Hi Disker,
> 
> 
> Only just had a chance to try this out. Managed to import your commands and dragged them onto the buttons but nothing happens for me. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Graham



Did you assign them to your gateway device after you imported them? You can either do that, or copy/paste them in to your existing Onkyo device commands.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Did you assign them to your gateway device after you imported them? You can either do that, or copy/paste them in to your existing Onkyo device commands.



Hi Disker,


I didn't think of that at the time. I noticed last night when I had to reassign the ip address for the Onkyo that your Onkyo tuner device was in the list. I assigned it but didn't have chance to try it out. If I getting it working do you have a code for setting the memory to the presets once I have found the stations I want.


Thanks again,


Graham


----------



## rs691919

So, I just got iRule this weekend, and I've done a pretty good job learning the basics of getting started. I can create a fairly intricate remote. My main issue is figuring out how to place the buttons within iBuilder. I saw this post earlier on:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post21521698 


I would love to get the curved d-pad buttons with the select button placed in a similar fashion, but I simply cannot figure out how to align them properly. When I add buttons, they seemingly get placed in an almost random fashion. And even though the images of the buttons may not overlap, if the total grid area of any button overlaps with another, it won't allow me to place it. Is there a setting I'm missing or do I need to be doing anythings else?


----------



## dykz34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919* /forum/post/22021555
> 
> 
> So, I just got iRule this weekend, and I've done a pretty good job learning the basics of getting started. I can create a fairly intricate remote. My main issue is figuring out how to place the buttons within iBuilder. I saw this post earlier on:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post21521698
> 
> 
> I would love to get the curved d-pad buttons with the select button placed in a similar fashion, but I simply cannot figure out how to align them properly. When I add buttons, they seemingly get placed in an almost random fashion. And even though the images of the buttons may not overlap, if the total grid area of any button overlaps with another, it won't allow me to place it. Is there a setting I'm missing or do I need to be doing anythings else?



Try tweaking the row/column numbers to get the layout to line up. I've found that moving from an even number of rows to an odd number helped tremendously centering certain buttons. Also, remember you can change the width and height of the button you want as well so it can "span" more cells and center within that area.


----------



## Someone00

iRule on Amazon is still 1.0.1 instead of 1.3, when will new version be pushed out?


----------



## absolootbs

EDIT: nevermind... i'm an idiot.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/22024327
> 
> 
> 1.0.1 _is_ the newest _android_ version. 1.3 is the iOS version. the version numbers for the two different platforms are separate and don't correspond to each other. or at least they never have in the past. i can't say what number they'll give to the next android version.



iRule released a new Android version (1.3.0) yesterday. It is available on the Android market / Google Play.

____

Axel


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/22024656
> 
> 
> iRule released a new Android version (1.3.0) yesterday. It is available on the Android market / Google Play.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



ah, well then i stand corrected... and i'm mad at my phone for not alerting me yet


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Someone00* /forum/post/22024319
> 
> 
> iRule on Amazon is still 1.0.1 instead of 1.3, when will new version be pushed out?



The update is at Amazon. The delay is Amazon approval.


SC


----------



## dykz34

Anyone have a link to the Release Notes?


----------



## bcg27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/22024656
> 
> 
> iRule released a new Android version (1.3.0) yesterday. It is available on the Android market / Google Play.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



I wonder if this is the ground up rework that was mentioned? If it brings the feature set and stability up to the level of iOS it might be time for me to jump on board.


Edit: Here are the release notes https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/to...le_for_android 


Sounds very promising!


----------



## disker72

I updated to it last night. It does fix the crashing I was having on ICS - when you navigated away from the iRule app it would force/stop. It also fixes centering issues, and word wrap issues, but it also broke some of my feedbacks!


For instance - for my Onkyo - it querries my input source (DVD/BDP, CBL/SAT, etc...) and would display the text for that item. Now, it displays just the Onkyo's response number of the source, flashes the replace with text for an INSTANT, then goes back to the response number again. BUT - it works perfect on the older android version AND on my iPhone!!!! Go figure!


Also, it's not reading my feedbacks from my Oppo connected to my GC IP2RS232. It still controls fine, just ignores the feedback completely. Once again - worked perfect on the old version and still works on my iPhone...


Anyone else have similar issues?


----------



## disker72

ooops! Looks like the disappearing feedback was my fault. I had an entry at the end of that item that just showed * and no replace with. Looks like the new version parses the full list instead of stopping at the first match.


As for the RS232 feedback - still looks broken... :/ If I find it's my fault again, I'll let you guys know again.


----------



## Someone00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/22024750
> 
> 
> The update is at Amazon. The delay is Amazon approval.
> 
> 
> SC



Thanks for the update.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ooops! Looks like the disappearing feedback was my fault. I had an entry at the end of that item that just showed * and no replace with. Looks like the new version parses the full list instead of stopping at the first match.
> 
> 
> As for the RS232 feedback - still looks broken... :/ If I find it's my fault again, I'll let you guys know again.



I don't know what u were doing for you Onkyo but i can tell you that my Integra feedback works flawlessly and was extensively tested with during beta testing. XML parsing is quick now also as well as http feedback.



Alex


----------



## nrwatson

Is it possible to modify some of the buttons have been downloaded into iRule


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nrwatson* /forum/post/22029551
> 
> 
> Is it possible to modify some of the buttons have been downloaded into iRule



Yes. You can modify buttons and backgrounds that you pull from the library then save the changes locally and upload them to the library for you and others (if you choose to share) to use in the builder. I use Photoshop but you can search the thread and find others who use different free software to do the same thing.


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Did you assign them to your gateway device after you imported them? You can either do that, or copy/paste them in to your existing Onkyo device commands.



Hi disker,


Yes it worked, so I now have direct tuning and preset selection. What I do need if you can help is the following


1.Tuning search, the tuning up and down buttons I have found are manual tuning not search

2. Memory store for when I have found stations I want. Failing that I will have to store the presets from the front panel or standard remote


Thanks again


Graham


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You can modify buttons and backgrounds that you pull from the library then save the changes locally and upload them to the library for you and others (if you choose to share) to use in the builder. I use Photoshop but you can search the thread and find others who use different free software to do the same thing.




Until now, I've been using Gimp2, a freeware, works fine


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N* /forum/post/22029908
> 
> 
> Hi disker,
> 
> 
> Yes it worked, so I now have direct tuning and preset selection. What I do need if you can help is the following
> 
> 
> 1.Tuning search, the tuning up and down buttons I have found are manual tuning not search
> 
> 2. Memory store for when I have found stations I want. Failing that I will have to store the presets from the front panel or standard remote
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> Graham



Awesome!


For the memory store, I can tell you it would probably be better to do that from the front panel. The only commands that will store in memory, will ONLY store directly to a memory location, not the next available slot. IE: You would need to have 1 button for each of the 30/40 memory locations to store a station in a particular slot.


--------- --------- ----------

|Store 1| |Store 2| |Store 30|

--------- --------- ----------


etc...


The tuner up and down you found should work like you want - you just need to press the tuning mode button on the receiver's front panel and make sure it is set to Auto. Unfortunately, this button doesn't have an IP equivilent command so it HAS to be pressed on the tuner. Once it is pressed, however, the tuner will remember it's state until it is pressed again. So if you want it to always search for the next station when you hit Tune Up on your remote, just keep it set to Auto and you will be good to go.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/22029125
> 
> 
> I don't know what u were doing for you Onkyo but i can tell you that my Integra feedback works flawlessly and was extensively tested with during beta testing. XML parsing is quick now also as well as http feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Actually, my feedback problem is with my Oppo BDP83. It works great on the previous version but not with the newest. I just got another IP2SL in today and decided to try my Onkyo on serial instead of IP - as soon as I did, I lost feedback from the Onkyo as well. Once I went back to IP, my feedback came back.


I also have iRule on my iPhone and it was unaffected by the change of IP to Serial for my Onkyo and my Oppo feedback works fine on it.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, my feedback problem is with my Oppo BDP83. It works great on the previous version but not with the newest. I just got another IP2SL in today and decided to try my Onkyo on serial instead of IP - as soon as I did, I lost feedback from the Onkyo as well. Once I went back to IP, my feedback came back.
> 
> 
> I also have iRule on my iPhone and it was unaffected by the change of IP to Serial for my Onkyo and my Oppo feedback works fine on it.



So it sounds like feedback issue is with IP2SL in particular.



Alex


----------



## disker72

Afraid so.


----------



## nrwatson

Help I am being stupid but how do you get the picture off the file to then edit. I have tried dragging to desktop and right clicking and copying file but can't paste into photoshop thanks. Neale


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nrwatson* /forum/post/22032032
> 
> 
> Help I am being stupid but how do you get the picture off the file to then edit. I have tried dragging to desktop and right clicking and copying file but can't paste into photoshop thanks. Neale



You can go to the iRule website and download blank images from their downloads section. Once you have those, you can edit them and upload them using the editor.


----------



## wxnz79

Has anyone had problems with RS232 feedback on Android?


Ive set up feedbacks for projection screen height on my Da-lite and Volume feedback on the Yamaha RX-Z7 receiver through RS232 on a Global Cache GC-100-12. These work perfectly when viewed on the iPhone, but changing to the Galaxy Tab or Galaxy S2 with the same settings I get no feedback at all?


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nrwatson* /forum/post/22032032
> 
> 
> Help I am being stupid but how do you get the picture off the file to then edit. I have tried dragging to desktop and right clicking and copying file but can't paste into photoshop thanks. Neale



I found a good explanation here - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post21858609 . It is a shame that you can't do anything after you import an image/library - that's usually when I find out I need to make changes







. It's a pain to go out and browse try to find special icons/buttons. Any generic icons/buttons I know I'm going to change I keep in a folder on my PC.


jidelite


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wxnz79* /forum/post/22032337
> 
> 
> Has anyone had problems with RS232 feedback on Android?
> 
> 
> Ive set up feedbacks for projection screen height on my Da-lite and Volume feedback on the Yamaha RX-Z7 receiver through RS232 on a Global Cache GC-100-12. These work perfectly when viewed on the iPhone, but changing to the Galaxy Tab or Galaxy S2 with the same settings I get no feedback at all?



If you are using the latest version on the Android, I am having the same issue with 2 devices connected to a GC IP2SL. The older version is still on the Amazon app store so you can downgrade to it like I did on one of my tablets to verify that your feedback actually works.


I have been working with iRule support since the latest release to try to figure this out. It's fun watching them turn my equipment on and off remotely!


----------



## runnernorth

Hi, iRule has a new feature, launching a 3rd party iOS app. I have an app for my iOS, called Oremote, do you know, if I want to implement this app into iRule, once the Oremote app is launched within iRule, do I then have to push the home button on my iOS device, and then open the iRule app again? In the tutorial it says....."once you have exit the iRule, you will need to manually return " ......


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnernorth* /forum/post/22034197
> 
> 
> Hi, iRule has a new feature, launching a 3rd party iOS app. I have an app for my iOS, called Oremote, do you know, if I want to implement this app into iRule, once the Oremote app is launched within iRule, do I then have to push the home button on my iOS device, and then open the iRule app again? In the tutorial it says....."once you have exit the iRule, you will need to manually return " ......



Hi Jan,


Yes, you will have to double tab home to bring up the multi-tasking bar or use the 4 finger gesture for multi-tasking.




Alex


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jan,
> 
> 
> Yes, you will have to double tab home to bring up the multi-tasking bar or use the 4 finger gesture for multi-tasking.
> 
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex,

thx for your reply, although I've hoped for a "better" answer :-D

-But the " 4 fingers " solution isn't that hard an operation.

Thx and regards 

Jan


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I'm having issues with the new android version 1.3 staying connected to my ip2ir gateway. I can launch iRule and then run my macro to turn on my TV and AVR with IR commands sent through the ip2ir. If I then leave the irule app to use the phone for something else and return to it, the green gateway light remains lit, I can control directv via IP, but volume, power off, input switches, etc., sent through the ip2ir don't function. I get green sent command flashes, but no response. Closing the app and relaunching it does not seem to work either.


Not sure what the issue is.


----------



## disker72

I just tried to duplicate that and I got the same thing...


----------



## IGO2XS

I had my feedback working on my Oppo bdp- 83. It stopped working sometime ago. I removed all of the feedback and reinstalled it on my iPad. I can get the elapsed time working but not disk type or chapter. Anyone have any theories? Except that I am lame fixing this problem










thanks, Mark


----------



## wxnz79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/22033568
> 
> 
> If you are using the latest version on the Android, I am having the same issue with 2 devices connected to a GC IP2SL. The older version is still on the Amazon app store so you can downgrade to it like I did on one of my tablets to verify that your feedback actually works.
> 
> 
> I have been working with iRule support since the latest release to try to figure this out. It's fun watching them turn my equipment on and off remotely!



Good to see Im not the only one. Let us know how you get on with iRule support!


----------



## nrwatson

Thanks up and running with editing tried all except CRT +


----------



## nrwatson

Entering RS 232 codes

I have my system partially working with the Anthem RS232 codes but now trying to control the Sim2 projector how do I enter these

Thanks


----------



## cal87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nrwatson* /forum/post/22041666
> 
> 
> Entering RS 232 codes
> 
> I have my system partially working with the Anthem RS232 codes but now trying to control the Sim2 projector how do I enter these
> 
> Thanks



There are some Sim2 codes in the database. The ones I am using are labeled TCP/IP, or something like that. The RS232 codes are the same as the IP codes. More than likely it will work for whatever model you have.


----------



## rs691919

I am trying to control a Marantz SR7001 AVR with iRule via RS232. I have a GC 100-6 which is recognized by the network. However, I can't find any codes which will work for the SR7001. It's connected with simple serial cable which I got from Radio Shack. I did find codes for the SR8001, but they don't seem to work. Is it the cable or are there just not codes out there for the 7001?


----------



## disker72

Have you tried the iTest app and sent some codes to it to see if it responds back? If the responses match the ones for the SR8001 then those codes should work. Otherwise, I'd say keep searching, or contact Marantz. Unless someone here has already figured it out.


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/22045469
> 
> 
> Have you tried the iTest app and sent some codes to it to see if it responds back? If the responses match the ones for the SR8001 then those codes should work. Otherwise, I'd say keep searching, or contact Marantz. Unless someone here has already figured it out.



I haven't tried that...is that on the iPhone? But, I did look up the RS232 codes on Marantz's website, and the 7001 codes seem to match up with the 8001 codes. I just got some F/F serial cable from Radio Shack...assumed that it was straight cable. Bugger.


----------



## rs691919

I think I figured it out. Both the Marantz and the GC 100 have male serial connectors, so I think I need a null modem cable so that pins 2 and 3 crossover. Does this sound about right?


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Even though the Marantz has a male connector I believe it uses a straight cable (use a male to female converter if you don't have the right cable). And make sure you set the GC-100 to the correct baud rate through its browser interface (9600 for the Marantz).


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/22046270
> 
> 
> Even though the Marantz has a male connector I believe it uses a straight cable (use a male to female converter if you don't have the right cable). And make sure you set the GC-100 to the correct baud rate through its browser interface (9600 for the Marantz).



Yes, the documentation for the Marantz says to use a straight cable. The cable I got does not say straight or null -- I assumed it was straight. It is a female/female and connects both to the Marantz and the GC-100 correctly. I will try to correct the baud rate and see how that works. Thanks!


Edit: How do you connect to the browser interface for the GC-100 -- do you have to have the iHelp utility on your pc?


----------



## rs691919

Update: changed the baud rate to 9600, and it does not work. In the GC-100 quick start guide, it says the following:


"..when connecting the GC-100 male serial connector to AV equipment that also uses a male DB9 connector pins 2 and 3 would need to crossover. Pin 2 on the GC-100 would connect to pin 3 on the AV device".


I guess I will try a null modem cable next and see what happens. Any other suggestions?


----------



## rs691919

Arrgh, now getting frustrated with the GC-100. I tried setting up my Panasonic Blu-ray player with an emitter connected to the IR out port. The GC-100 is found on the network the iRule app. I add the gateway. I add the Blu-ray player. But then when I try to connect to the gateway, I get an error message.


I have changed the IP address to static in the browser config window. What am I missing? Maybe this is why the RS232 control is not working as well?


----------



## disker72

The iTest application can be downloaded from the iRule website. Run it on your PC and use it to connect to your GC-100. This will let you monitor the traffic as well as send direct commands so that you can see what is happening. Looks like someone already beat me to checking the baud rate.







That was going to be my next suggestion.


----------



## disker72

Also, if you are using the iRule for android v1.3, the RS232 portion of that is not currently working for feedback. For control, it should work fine. Just an FYI.


----------



## rs691919

Ok got the IR working for the GC-100. Had to change the IP address of the GC. But RS232 still not working. I have a null cable on order to

see if that works, and I'll try out iTest tomorrow..need a break!!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok got the IR working for the GC-100. Had to change the IP address of the GC. But RS232 still not working. I have a null cable on order to
> 
> see if that works, and I'll try out iTest tomorrow..need a break!!



Marantz uses straight cable.



Alex


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok got the IR working for the GC-100. Had to change the IP address of the GC. But RS232 still not working. I have a null cable on order to
> 
> see if that works, and I'll try out iTest tomorrow..need a break!!



You might need to configure the RS232 settings using iHelp before it will work. I'm pretty sure I had to do that for my setup. Good luck. SJ


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/22049086
> 
> 
> Marantz uses straight cable.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



That's what the manual says, true. But the GC guide also says that you may need a crossover cable fo Tx and Rx pins if connecting to another male (which the Marantz is.


I also configured the RS232 settings with baud rate at 9600 as suggested, no flow control, parity off - no luck. So I figure it's worth three bucks to see if a null cable will work. I'm sure the GC will control the SR7001 over IR but I bought the dang thing to test out the RS232 connection so I'm gonna keep working on it.


----------



## xb1032

I'm considering this app and have a couple of questions.


1. Does the WF2IR work as well as the IP2IR? I would assume it would and would be much easier for placement.


2. Where is the cheapest place to purchase the Global Cache Itach WF2IR? It's actually a little cheaper for purchase from the Roomie Remote site than it is from iRule or Amazon (Smarthome). Any other thoughts?


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok got the IR working for the GC-100. Had to change the IP address of the GC. But RS232 still not working. I have a null cable on order to
> 
> see if that works, and I'll try out iTest tomorrow..need a break!!



If I remember correctly you may have to open network ports for the RS232 ports in iRule. Should be port 4999 for one of them and port 5000 for the other. Could be mistaken though, been awhile since I did this my self.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the manual says, true. But the GC guide also says that you may need a crossover cable fo Tx and Rx pins if connecting to another male (which the Marantz is.
> 
> 
> I also configured the RS232 settings with baud rate at 9600 as suggested, no flow control, parity off - no luck. So I figure it's worth three bucks to see if a null cable will work. I'm sure the GC will control the SR7001 over IR but I bought the dang thing to test out the RS232 connection so I'm gonna keep working on it.



I personally installed marantz avr for a customer and plain straight through cable to GC was all that I needed.



Alex


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99* /forum/post/22052910
> 
> 
> I personally installed marantz avr for a customer and plain straight through cable to GC was all that I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Gotcha. Well I'm only out a few bucks. How do you open RS232 ports in iRule?


----------



## rs691919

Well, I dunno what I did but now it's working. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## disker72

RS232 feedback is now working. 1.3.1 is available in the app store!!! WOOHOOOOOOO!


----------



## gogamer

I've got all of the Integra feedbacks working great but I'm looking for a specific feedback that i haven't seen or can't seem to find. I know it's possible because i can see it work on another app called "Oremote"


The Oremote will show what audio is coming in and what is being put out.

This example shows exactly what it will show:


Audio

IN: 2.0

OUT: 2.0

or

Audio

IN: 5.1

OUT: 7.2


My gear is in a closet and at times I can't tell if i'm outputting 5.2 or 7.2 as quickly as I'd like. Would be excellent to know as it changes. My XBMC is mostly where this is an issue of not knowing.


The "*OUT:* *2.0* . . . or *5.1* . . . or *7.2*" is the main feedback i need. Does this exist or how could i go about finding/creating that feedback?


----------



## runnernorth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xb1032* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm considering this app and have a couple of questions.
> 
> 
> 1. Does the WF2IR work as well as the IP2IR? I would assume it would and would be much easier for placement.
> 
> 
> 2. Where is the cheapest place to purchase the Global Cache Itach WF2IR? It's actually a little cheaper for purchase from the Roomie Remote site than it is from iRule or Amazon (Smarthome). Any other thoughts?



1: I don't know, but I assume it does ;-)

2: have a look at: http://www.remoteshoppe.com/ 

Kindly

Jan


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gogamer* /forum/post/22055470
> 
> 
> I've got all of the Integra feedbacks working great but I'm looking for a specific feedback that i haven't seen or can't seem to find. I know it's possible because i can see it work on another app called "Oremote"
> 
> 
> The Oremote will show what audio is coming in and what is being put out.
> 
> This example shows exactly what it will show:
> 
> 
> Audio
> 
> IN: 2.0
> 
> OUT: 2.0
> 
> or
> 
> Audio
> 
> IN: 5.1
> 
> OUT: 7.2
> 
> 
> My gear is in a closet and at times I can't tell if i'm outputting 5.2 or 7.2 as quickly as I'd like. Would be excellent to know as it changes. My XBMC is mostly where this is an issue of not knowing.
> 
> 
> The "*OUT:* *2.0* . . . or *5.1* . . . or *7.2*" is the main feedback i need. Does this exist or how could i go about finding/creating that feedback?



IFA for that information about Audio, and IFV for that information about video.


----------



## disker72

Ok, I connected the RS232 that I had going to my Onkyo to my old Harman Kardon AVR347. It has an RS232 port with a switch that when out is for "command" and when in is for "upgrade". Setting the baud on my GC IP2SL to 115,200, i see serial data when I switch between HDMI inputs of "$.Macrovision.Detection.Disabled...N&.queue.overflow,.dumping.msg.=.%d._..". I see no other data, and no commands sent that match any other HK in the databases seems to do anything.


According to HK, "I am sorry we do not have a document with RS232 protocols and commands for the AVR 347. You can control the receiver’s functions using RS232 protocols through computer. The Harman Kardon products with bi-direction RS-232 control capability to a computer are AVR 635, AVR 630, AVR 435 and AVR 430 only."


The second sentence makes it sound like control is possible, but then the third sentence basically says if it isn't one of these models, then forget it!


So - I'm wondering if anyone else on here has been able to control a HK receiver with iRule? ...and how did you do it.










Thanks in advance!


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/22056591
> 
> 
> IFA for that information about Audio, and IFV for that information about video.



Sorry, I forgot to add some info for that... You must first send a query to the receiver for it to provide this information:


ISCP\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x01\\x00\\x00\ \x00!1IFAQSTN\\x0D

ISCP\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x01\\x00\\x00\ \x00!1IFVQSTN\\x0D


Those are the ones for the Onkyo - the Integra may only just need !1IFAQSTN and !1IFVQSTN.


You then listen for the IFA and IFV responces.


Here is an example for the source I'm currently watching:


Audio:

HDMI 3,Dolby D,48 kHz,5.1 ch,Dolby Digital EX,7.1 ch,


Video:

HDMI 3,1920 x 1080i 60 Hz,YCbCr,24 bit,HDMI Main,1920 x 1080i 60 Hz,YCbCr,24 bit,Direct,


Unfortunately, iRule doesn't let you parse portions of this data, so it is all or nothing.


I hope this helps! Sorry I was so cryptic on my last response. I've got about 4 projects going at once and I wanted to send something on that before I forgot to.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/22057170
> 
> 
> Ok, I connected the RS232 that I had going to my Onkyo to my old Harman Kardon AVR347. It has an RS232 port with a switch that when out is for "command" and when in is for "upgrade". Setting the baud on my GC IP2SL to 115,200, i see serial data when I switch between HDMI inputs of "$.Macrovision.Detection.Disabled...N&.queue.overflow,.dumping.msg.=.%d._..". I see no other data, and no commands sent that match any other HK in the databases seems to do anything.
> 
> 
> According to HK, "I am sorry we do not have a document with RS232 protocols and commands for the AVR 347. You can control the receiver's functions using RS232 protocols through computer. The Harman Kardon products with bi-direction RS-232 control capability to a computer are AVR 635, AVR 630, AVR 435 and AVR 430 only."
> 
> 
> The second sentence makes it sound like control is possible, but then the third sentence basically says if it isn't one of these models, then forget it!
> 
> 
> So - I'm wondering if anyone else on here has been able to control a HK receiver with iRule? ...and how did you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



i believe where they said "can", they meant to say "can't". in other words, i believe their third sentence is the correct one. i have an avr-254 (the x54 and x47 series are very closely related) with the same serial port situation and in the research i did when i first bought the receiver, i read multiple things that said definitively that the serial port can't be used for control.


i do control my 254 with irule, but i do it using the 3.5mm ir direct in and the irule "harman kardon receiver/preamp all models" database ir codes


----------



## disker72

Bummer! While the control part is solved with your solution, that still leaves me with no feedback. I'm wanting to use it as my zone 2 amplifier, but no feedback will kinda hamper my idea of keeping it in the same A/V room as the other equipment.


oHwELL.. Thanks!


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/22057224
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to add some info for that... You must first send a query to the receiver for it to provide this information:
> 
> 
> ISCP\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x01\\x00\\x00\ \x00!1IFAQSTN\\x0D
> 
> ISCP\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x01\\x00\\x00\ \x00!1IFVQSTN\\x0D
> 
> 
> Those are the ones for the Onkyo - the Integra may only just need !1IFAQSTN and !1IFVQSTN.
> 
> 
> You then listen for the IFA and IFV responces.
> 
> 
> Here is an example for the source I'm currently watching:
> 
> 
> Audio:
> 
> HDMI 3,Dolby D,48 kHz,5.1 ch,Dolby Digital EX,7.1 ch,
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> HDMI 3,1920 x 1080i 60 Hz,YCbCr,24 bit,HDMI Main,1920 x 1080i 60 Hz,YCbCr,24 bit,Direct,
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, iRule doesn't let you parse portions of this data, so it is all or nothing.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps! Sorry I was so cryptic on my last response. I've got about 4 projects going at once and I wanted to send something on that before I forgot to.



I hadn't seen this command before so I want to try it out. I'm confused as to what to put as the value. The tutorial isn't clear about it either. Did you leave it blank?



I use the "Query Listening Mode" command to return just the Audio setting (available in Text feedback):


ISCP\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x01\\x00\\x00\ \x00!1LMDQSTN\\x0D


Ex of feedback: Stereo, Neo:6 THX Cinema, etc


From that you know how many speakers are in use, as well as the exact listening mode without the extra stuff.


I just had an idea- you could add a second feedback box but rename, for example, 'Stereo' to '2.1'. I don't know about the input though. Hope this helps


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/22058325
> 
> 
> I hadn't seen this command before so I want to try it out. I'm confused as to what to put as the value. The tutorial isn't clear about it either. Did you leave it blank?
> 
> 
> 
> I use the "Query Listening Mode" command to return just the Audio setting (available in Text feedback):
> 
> 
> ISCP\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x00\\x00\\x00\\x10\\x01\\x00\\x00\ \x00!1LMDQSTN\\x0D
> 
> 
> Ex of feedback: Stereo, Neo:6 THX Cinema, etc
> 
> 
> From that you know how many speakers are in use, as well as the exact listening mode without the extra stuff.
> 
> 
> I just had an idea- you could add a second feedback box but rename, for example, 'Stereo' to '2.1'. I don't know about the input though. Hope this helps



I also use !1LMDQSTN in my setup as well. It's great for showing the output mode the receiver is in at the moment, but since you don't have info comming through this feedback on how many channels are being used, I also use the 2 mentioned above. I likes lots of information.


----------



## riso79

Does any one got the ir remote codes for Goobay HDMI Matrix switcher AVS 45


I cant find it any where.









http://www.conrad.com/Goobay-Avs-Hdm...-int&pi=943023


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72* /forum/post/22059819
> 
> 
> I also use !1LMDQSTN in my setup as well. It's great for showing the output mode the receiver is in at the moment, but since you don't have info comming through this feedback on how many channels are being used, I also use the 2 mentioned above. I likes lots of information.



Can you show me how you setup that feedback, please? I've never done one without defined values


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jessev* /forum/post/22062349
> 
> 
> Can you show me how you setup that feedback, please? I've never done one without defined values



I've made my feedback for my Onkyo downloadable for you to use in the builder. It's mostly the same as the one currently available with a few bits added in here and there. It is titled "Onkyo TX-NR809 Zone 1". Doing it this way is MUCH easier than trying to detail each entry in the feedback.


----------



## jidelite

For a few weeks now I've been having fun customizing my panels/pages on my iPad2 and I've gotten the hang of doing the basic Builder stuff where I now have a functioning remote - strickly using IR now except for DirecTV (almost as fun as programming my old Pronto). 3/4 of my struggles have been trying to figure out how I want my panels laid out and what graphic/buttons to use. I will forever be tweaking and make cosmetic name changes to buttons and links. Big thanks to the pioneers who have shared there images & panels - there is excellent stuff out there but time consuming trying to find what I want. Needless to say my initial layout is a knock-off

of others hard work. Once again thanks!


jidelite


----------



## nrwatson

With iRule is it possible that if you have a button that takes you to an app

You can perform other tasks first

I am hoping to creat a button that switches on my amp the Anthem DV2 then goes to the Kaleidescape app

Thanks Neale


----------



## turbojambox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zhorne* /forum/post/21613701
> 
> 
> Hey guys, great thread. It convinced me to try iRule and its working great for me. All components controlled over ip. Made it easy on the family with the clean ipad interface.
> 
> 
> My question is in regards to the Roku ip commands. I cant find a device file that includes the back button command. Looking at a few other templates it seems that button is always missing. What gives? I like the back button and it is handy. Any reason that command cant be sent over ip?



Hey zhorne, I saw your post as I was trying to figure this one out too. I started playing around with the command strings and managed to get the "back" command working.

This is the string:


press back\\x0D\\x0A


So, I just made a new a new network code command under the ROKU IP device that I found in iRule builder, named it "Back", and put the string into the data field.


Seems to work great!










Let me know if this works for you too.


Cheers!


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riso79* /forum/post/22060946
> 
> 
> Does any one got the ir remote codes for Goobay HDMI Matrix switcher AVS 45
> 
> 
> I cant find it any where.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.conrad.com/Goobay-Avs-Hdm...-int&pi=943023




If there are IR devices you just can't find you would be well served to pick up a GC-IRL IR Learner. It's been a little life saver for me and no longer have any issues when adding new devices. A great value for $70 IMO.


----------



## turbojambox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nrwatson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With iRule is it possible that if you have a button that takes you to an app
> 
> You can perform other tasks first
> 
> I am hoping to creat a button that switches on my amp the Anthem DV2 then goes to the Kaleidescape app
> 
> Thanks Neale



Neale,


You can easily accomplish what you are trying to do. Just make a button, add the power command for your Anthem DV2 to the button, then add an "App" command to the button with the URL value "kscape://". iRule will automatically add a delay between the commands to allow them time to execute.


----------



## ArieS1204

A few questions:

- I'm thinking about buying a Kindle Fire because my ipod is too small but I find the iPad too big so the 7' Kindle sounds great.

Anybody using iRule on a Kindle Fire? How does it compare to using it on an iPod/iPhone/iPad? Is it as fast, like connecting to the gateways and all? Can we do feedback and such...?


- Do I need to buy another license?


Thanks!


----------



## nrwatson

Thanks I made the button with the app then couldn't add to it

Thanks Neale


----------



## turbojambox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nrwatson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks I made the button with the app then couldn't add to it
> 
> Thanks Neale



Can you clarify? When you say you couldn't add to it, what exactly happens?


FYI: You can add as many commands to a button in iRule by simply dragging and dropping them onto the button.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> - I'm thinking about buying a Kindle Fire because my ipod is too small but I find the iPad too big so the 7' Kindle sounds great.
> 
> Anybody using iRule on a Kindle Fire? How does it compare to using it on an iPod/iPhone/iPad? Is it as fast, like connecting to the gateways and all? Can we do feedback and such...?



The default iRule UI for for Fire is similar to the iPad in layout and functionality (i.e. a small tablet, not a large phone).


I can't personally comment on the connection speed and such, but the Android version got much better in the last release.


Yes, you can definitely do feedback.


The only _major_ disadvantage of the Fire (versus the iPad) I can think of at this point is that the iTunes module isn't available for Android at this point.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> - Do I need to buy another license?



You definitely _do not_ need to buy another license. The Fire would just be another "handset", so if you're using 1 or 2 out of your 3 (Basic) or 5 (Pro), then you should have at least 1-3 handsets left.


I've been thinking about trying one... I see them for $175 or so on local craigslist... Might be able to get one for $150 or so with a motivated seller.


Of course, I've seen iPad 1's for sale used for not much more money, so if you wanted to play with the iTunes module, cost isn't as much of an option as it used to be... Size is still an issue, but I've found I like using both my iPhone and iPad. The iPad is great when we're watching TV and I'm using the remote a lot, while the iPhone is more convenient when I'm probably just going to watch a movie straight through.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/22076590
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about trying one... I see them for $175 or so on local craigslist... Might be able to get one for $150 or so with a motivated seller.
> 
> 
> Of course, I've seen iPad 1's for sale used for not much more money, so if you wanted to play with the iTunes module, cost isn't as much of an option as it used to be... Size is still an issue, but I've found I like using both my iPhone and iPad. The iPad is great when we're watching TV and I'm using the remote a lot, while the iPhone is more convenient when I'm probably just going to watch a movie straight through.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



I've been thinking about this myself crabb but I still just can't get my head around the whole iTunes module. iRule can load it into your UI but how would you play the music through your system? Does it get streamed WiFi to your receiver or something? I'm just not getting it.


I still owe you a pic of the mount I settled on. I chucked the gooseneck one we talked about for a "Perch" which turned out really awesome (I'll post a pic tonight if I have time).


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/22076748
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about this myself crabb but I still just can't get my head around the whole iTunes module. iRule can load it into your UI but how would you play the music through your system? Does it get streamed WiFi to your receiver or something? I'm just not getting it.



that part is at the discretion of the individual. you could stream to airport express(es) or apple tv(s) that are hooked to your receiver (or tv or an amp and speakers), via wifi or wired network, or you could simply have the sound card of the computer that you're controlling itunes on hooked directly to any of those same three things. i could come up with plenty of other, more complicated examples of possible solutions as well, but those are going to be the most common. either way, it's a BYO type of thing as far as delivery goes. irule is just there to provide the control.


----------



## nrwatson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbojambox* /forum/post/22076564
> 
> 
> Can you clarify? When you say you couldn't add to it, what exactly happens?
> 
> 
> FYI: You can add as many commands to a button in iRule by simply dragging and dropping them onto the button.



Hi Turbojambox I have tried this with no results I have a button which I add devices to by dragging on to the Button

However when I go to More and select the app action and drag it onto the button it doesn't link in to the button like the other devices

Thanks Neale


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/22076590
> 
> 
> The default iRule UI for for Fire is similar to the iPad in layout and functionality (i.e. a small tablet, not a large phone).
> 
> 
> I can't personally comment on the connection speed and such, but the Android version got much better in the last release.
> 
> 
> Yes, you can definitely do feedback.
> 
> 
> The only _major_ disadvantage of the Fire (versus the iPad) I can think of at this point is that the iTunes module isn't available for Android at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely _do not_ need to buy another license. The Fire would just be another "handset", so if you're using 1 or 2 out of your 3 (Basic) or 5 (Pro), then you should have at least 1-3 handsets left.
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about trying one... I see them for $175 or so on local craigslist... Might be able to get one for $150 or so with a motivated seller.
> 
> 
> Of course, I've seen iPad 1's for sale used for not much more money, so if you wanted to play with the iTunes module, cost isn't as much of an option as it used to be... Size is still an issue, but I've found I like using both my iPhone and iPad. The iPad is great when we're watching TV and I'm using the remote a lot, while the iPhone is more convenient when I'm probably just going to watch a movie straight through.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Thanks ecrabb.


For me the size is the number one criteria, the iPad is just too bulky IMO. Especially since it will be used 90-95% of the time as a remote.

But yeah, the iTunes module is unfortunate... What are they chances that it will be available one day for Android?


But now I'm thinking, should I wait a few more months for the new Kindle that it supposed to be out?









Decisions, decisions...


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/22074250
> 
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> - I'm thinking about buying a Kindle Fire because my ipod is too small but I find the iPad too big so the 7' Kindle sounds great.
> 
> Anybody using iRule on a Kindle Fire? How does it compare to using it on an iPod/iPhone/iPad? Is it as fast, like connecting to the gateways and all? Can we do feedback and such...?
> 
> 
> - Do I need to buy another license?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I've been using the Fire since they came out and I managed to get the app on it. Had to side load the app until Amazon approved the Kindle Fire version. I love the size. I used an iPhone before the Fire and had use of an iPad for a while. The phone is to small and the iPad is to big (for me). The phone has the advantage of being able to hold it in one hand and tap buttons with a thumb, but you just can't quite fit enough buttons that are big enough to prevent having to scroll between lots of screens.


Let's not overlook that when I bought the Fire, I could get 3 of them for the price of 1 iPad.


It works great as a remote and I bought it primarily for that purpose - I have the power cable snaked up into the theater seating so that it can stay plugged in. I've also discovered that a 7 inch tablet will fit in a pocket and is much more portable than a 10 inch tablet. If I'm going somewhere bright, I'll grab the Kindle e-reader, but if I going somewhere dark, then I take the Fire.


I also just bought a $99 dollar Nextbook 7S from Biglots. Haven't done much with it yet, but the resistive touch screen seems like a big step backwards. I didn't know that it had this screen and didn't know anybody still made one - it still may make a decent remote. Screen resolution is only 480 x 800.


I can recommend the Kindle Fire as a nice tablet that makes a great remote. It is updated after the iOS app, but at least they are supporting it.


Cheers,


----------



## turbojambox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nrwatson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Turbojambox I have tried this with no results I have a button which I add devices to by dragging on to the Button
> 
> However when I go to More and select the app action and drag it onto the button it doesn't link in to the button like the other devices
> 
> Thanks Neale



Ahhhh I see what you mean. I stand corrected!!! It looks like you have to drag an App action onto the interface first, THEN you can drag an image onto it. However, there seems to be no way to use the app launch as part of a macro. Very annoying!


In my case, what I do to get around this is create a page that has the power and switching commands for my receiver, and on that page I just have an App button that launches the app that I want. This is not as elegant as having it all stacked as a nice macro on one button, but it is effective.


This seems like the kind of thing that iRule support should be emailed about so that they can get this feature working, huh?


Sorry I couldn't be more helpful with this one!


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbojambox* /forum/post/22084569
> 
> 
> This seems like the kind of thing that iRule support should be emailed about so that they can get this feature working, huh?



Guys, this is exactly the kind of feedback iRule should have in their community support tool. Go to https://getsatisfaction.com/irule 


Click the "Share an idea" tab, and ask away!










The cool thing is other users can click the "+1" button, show their support for the feature request, and iRule may actually shift development priority from one feature to another.


SC


----------



## nrwatson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbojambox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Can you clarify? When you say you couldn't add to it, what exactly happens?
> 
> 
> FYI: You can add as many commands to a button in iRule by simply dragging and dropping them onto the button.



I make a button and the add a number of devices to the button with functions but when I try to drag over the app to the button when I release it won't stay registered to the button


----------



## nrwatson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbojambox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh I see what you mean. I stand corrected!!! It looks like you have to drag an App action onto the interface first, THEN you can drag an image onto it. However, there seems to be no way to use the app launch as part of a macro. Very annoying!
> 
> 
> In my case, what I do to get around this is create a page that has the power and switching commands for my receiver, and on that page I just have an App button that launches the app that I want. This is not as elegant as having it all stacked as a nice macro on one button, but it is effective.
> 
> 
> This seems like the kind of thing that iRule support should be emailed about so that they can get this feature working, huh?
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more helpful with this one!



Thanks I will email them

Neale


----------



## lookinco

Hey guys I have a question regarding serial commands, hope you guys can help me out.


I am trying to control my ATEN 4x4 HDMI Matrix Switch (VH0404H) via Serial. These are some of the codes shown in the manual:


Baud Rate: 115200

Data Bits: 8

Parity: none

Stop Bits: 1

Flow Control: None


Monitor 1 / Source 1: 0x5A 0x7E 0x81 0x08 0x02 0x31 0x31 0xED 0x81 0xA5

Monitor 1 / Source 2: 0x5A 0x7E 0x81 0x08 0x02 0x31 0x32 0xEE 0x81 0xA5



My question is, do I enter the above codes exactly as shown above? Do I remove the space? Do I have to convert it to another format?


Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jjwinterberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lookinco* /forum/post/22086543
> 
> 
> Hey guys I have a question regarding serial commands, hope you guys can help me out.
> 
> 
> I am trying to control my ATEN 4x4 HDMI Matrix Switch (VH0404H) via Serial. These are some of the codes shown in the manual:
> 
> 
> Baud Rate: 115200
> 
> Data Bits: 8
> 
> Parity: none
> 
> Stop Bits: 1
> 
> Flow Control: None
> 
> 
> Monitor 1 / Source 1: 0x5A 0x7E 0x81 0x08 0x02 0x31 0x31 0xED 0x81 0xA5
> 
> Monitor 1 / Source 2: 0x5A 0x7E 0x81 0x08 0x02 0x31 0x32 0xEE 0x81 0xA5
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, do I enter the above codes exactly as shown above? Do I remove the space? Do I have to convert it to another format?
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!



No spaces and iRule uses \\x as it's hex notation. Your command should be:


\\x5A\\x7E\\x81\\x08\\x02\\x31\\x31\\xED\\x81\\xA5


----------



## dachad

hi guys need a little help, i just got a pioneer vsx-1122-k and i want to hook it up to irule do i also need a global cache module or do i just plug the vsx-1122-k into my local network, and do the setup on the irule software?

thanks


----------



## lookinco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjwinterberg* /forum/post/22086758
> 
> 
> No spaces and iRule uses \\x as it's hex notation. Your command should be:
> 
> 
> \\x5A\\x7E\\x81\\x08\\x02\\x31\\x31\\xED\\x81\\xA5



OMG it worked! THANKS A TON!


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dachad* /forum/post/22086870
> 
> 
> hi guys need a little help, i just got a pioneer vsx-1122-k and i want to hook it up to irule do i also need a global cache module or do i just plug the vsx-1122-k into my local network, and do the setup on the irule software?
> 
> thanks



If you control it over IP then you don't need the GC.

The Ethernet cable is all you need.


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy* /forum/post/22082312
> 
> 
> I've been using the Fire since they came out and I managed to get the app on it. Had to side load the app until Amazon approved the Kindle Fire version. I love the size. I used an iPhone before the Fire and had use of an iPad for a while. The phone is to small and the iPad is to big (for me). The phone has the advantage of being able to hold it in one hand and tap buttons with a thumb, but you just can't quite fit enough buttons that are big enough to prevent having to scroll between lots of screens.
> 
> 
> Let's not overlook that when I bought the Fire, I could get 3 of them for the price of 1 iPad.
> 
> 
> It works great as a remote and I bought it primarily for that purpose - I have the power cable snaked up into the theater seating so that it can stay plugged in. I've also discovered that a 7 inch tablet will fit in a pocket and is much more portable than a 10 inch tablet. If I'm going somewhere bright, I'll grab the Kindle e-reader, but if I going somewhere dark, then I take the Fire.
> 
> 
> I also just bought a $99 dollar Nextbook 7S from Biglots. Haven't done much with it yet, but the resistive touch screen seems like a big step backwards. I didn't know that it had this screen and didn't know anybody still made one - it still may make a decent remote. Screen resolution is only 480 x 800.
> 
> 
> I can recommend the Kindle Fire as a nice tablet that makes a great remote. It is updated after the iOS app, but at least they are supporting it.
> 
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks buddy.

Though I've decided to wait for the next Kindle tablet... Hope it's not too far away


----------



## krichter1

Here's a couple of pics of the iPad in action down in the theater. I went through three different stands but this one called "Perch" has been really great and I'm happy with how everything turned out (wish it was a an inch or two shorter but no biggey).


----------



## dachad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/22088541
> 
> 
> If you control it over IP then you don't need the GC.
> 
> The Ethernet cable is all you need.



thanks for the info!


----------



## Jessev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/22090327
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of the iPad in action down in the theater. I went through three different stands but this one called "Perch" has been really great and I'm happy with how everything turned out (wish it was a an inch or two shorter but no biggey).



Great idea!


----------



## rs691919

Is there a way to export a button from the builder so that it can be modified in Photoshop? Or do I just have to build buttons from scratch in Photoshop? Thanks!


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919* /forum/post/22091826
> 
> 
> Is there a way to export a button from the builder so that it can be modified in Photoshop? Or do I just have to build buttons from scratch in Photoshop? Thanks!


 https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/to...e_from_library 


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/22090327
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of the iPad in action down in the theater. I went through three different stands but this one called "Perch" has been really great and I'm happy with how everything turned out (wish it was a an inch or two shorter but no biggey).



Cool, thanks for posting! Price isn't bad, either; figured it would be much more. I was thinking of how I could build something custom, but by the time I spent the time, then added some iPad holder, it wouldn't be worth it. Might have to try one of these.


SC


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1* /forum/post/22090327
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of the iPad in action down in the theater. I went through three different stands but this one called "Perch" has been really great and I'm happy with how everything turned out (wish it was a an inch or two shorter but no biggey).



What'choo doin wit that MX850 in there eh?


----------



## ArieS1204

I've started to play around with the builder using the Kindle Fire template even though I don't have one yet.

What I don't get is the builder says the background for it is 1024 x 600 and when I create something in Photoshop with these dimensions and import it in the Builder, it's bigger and won't fit all on the page.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've started to play around with the builder using the Kindle Fire template even though I don't have one yet.
> 
> What I don't get is the builder says the background for it is 1024 x 600 and when I create something in Photoshop with these dimensions and import it in the Builder, it's bigger and won't fit all on the page.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?



That is device resolution, however usable are is less because if to and bottom bars.



Alex


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/22091954
> 
> 
> I've started to play around with the builder using the Kindle Fire template even though I don't have one yet.
> 
> What I don't get is the builder says the background for it is 1024 x 600 and when I create something in Photoshop with these dimensions and import it in the Builder, it's bigger and won't fit all on the page.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?



As Alex mentioned, the Builder refers to device screen resolution as a convention, which in the case of the Fire is 1024x600. The Navigation Bar and Status Bar consume 120 pixels on that device however.


So, 1024x480 and 600x904 are the landscape and portrait background sizes for Kindle Fire.


SC


----------



## ArieS1204

Got it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Rcajun

I tried the trial about 6-9 months ago. I didn't really get a chance to mess with it. Is there anyway I can have the trial reset so I can try it again?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rcajun* /forum/post/22094738
> 
> 
> I tried the trial about 6-9 months ago. I didn't really get a chance to mess with it. Is there anyway I can have the trial reset so I can try it again?



Go to iRule Community Support site, click the "email support" button, and provide them the email address you used to create your original trial, and they may be able to reset your trial.


That, or if you don't have any "work" you need from when you tried it before, you can use a new/different email address and start a new trial with a new account.


Regards,

SC


----------



## ArieS1204

Hey ecrabb,


Do you mind sharing with me which font you used on the Brushed Metal buttons?


Thanks!


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204* /forum/post/22094901
> 
> 
> Do you mind sharing with me which font you used on the Brushed Metal buttons?



Not at all. All the default buttons are Franklin Gothic Book. Size is 24pt for Retina, 12pt for standard res. The vast majority have a pretty good bit of negative tracking on them for more room - say -30 to -40 or so.


If you're using Photoshop, working at Retina resolution (double-size buttons), and you want to get extremely detailed, there's also a subtle bit of Layer Style applied... A 1-pixel inner bevel, smooth, 70% depth, 120-degree/29-degree altitude, white and black highlight and shadow at 75% opacity. Remember - that's all if you're working at Retina resolution; it would be too much for the "standard" size buttons.


SC


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/22091861
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks for posting! Price isn't bad, either; figured it would be much more. I was thinking of how I could build something custom, but by the time I spent the time, then added some iPad holder, it wouldn't be worth it. Might have to try one of these.
> 
> 
> SC



I was in the same position and tried both this and the floor version gooseneck we discussed and ended up sending it back as this was the winner. For the money it's a quick and easy solution (just wish it would allow panning the neck back and forth in case the person in the other chair wanted to use the iPad but it won't allow it as it locks in place). It looks like I could easily cut it down but then angling it up would introduce ceiling halogen relfection so I think I'll just leave well enough alone.










Oh and the matching grey straps are from Velcro to keep the charging cable hidden.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray* /forum/post/22091908
> 
> 
> What'choo doin wit that MX850 in there eh?




Haha... good eye! It's not worth much these days so I use it as my portable remote for both the theater and the pool room (to control my rack).


----------



## Bombino

Has anyone else had trouble uploading new device xml to the irule database? I pcap'd my mede8er 500X2 this weekend and wanted to get the network codes uploaded, but I'm seeing some strange behavior. Any ideas?

http://gsfn.us/t/2wf37 


Thanks


----------



## turbojambox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, this is exactly the kind of feedback iRule should have in their community support tool. Go to https://getsatisfaction.com/irule
> 
> 
> Click the "Share an idea" tab, and ask away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cool thing is other users can click the "+1" button, show their support for the feature request, and iRule may actually shift development priority from one feature to another.
> 
> 
> SC



Nice! Thanks for the recommend ecrabb!


----------



## krichter1

For anyone interested in playing with an Android remote I just picked up a cheapy Velocity 7" tablet for $60 refurb'd. Not great specs but since it can be upgraded to 2.2 I thought it could be a great bedroom remote!

http://www.yugster.com/todays-deals/daily-offer


----------



## ecrabb

An iRule user over in the JVC X30 / RS45 owner's thread posted about getting the discrete commands for lens memory into the builder. JVC publishes the Pronto hex commands, so that was no big deal. The only slightly tricky part is that even with the discrete command that tells the projector "recall lens memory 1", it still brings up a dialog box asking if you want to adjust lens shift, then after you press "enter" on the remote, it puts you back in the lens recall menu, and you have press back twice, or menu once. The weird thing is the "menu" command in iRule seemed to behave differently than the 'menu' command on the remote. Regardless, I got it working.


The discrete commands for lens memory recall from the JVC docs are as follows:

*Lens Memory 1*

0000 006D 0001 0011 0141 00A0 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 0014 0014 0014 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 0014 0014 0014 0014 0014 0014 0014 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 0014 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 02E6

*Lens Memory 2*

0000 006D 0001 0011 0141 00A0 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 0014 0014 0014 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 0014 0014 003C 0014 0014 0014 0014 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 0014 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 02BD

*Lens Memory 3*

0000 006D 0001 0011 0141 00A0 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 0014 0014 0014 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 0014 0014 0014 0014 003C 0014 0014 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 0014 0014 003C 0014 003C 0014 02BD


For anybody who doesn't know how, to get those codes into the Builder...

1) Click to expand the JVC projector device you already have in your device list called 'JVC Projector RS Series All Models'.

2) Right-click (or control-click) the 'Pronto Hex Codes' heading, and select "Add Device Code'.

3) Name it 'Lens Memory 1', copy and paste the first hex string above into the 'data' field in the properties pane (lower-left). Leave default repetition field at 3.

4) Repeat steps 2 and 3 for the other two lens memory commands.


I'd just share my device, but then you'd have to copy/paste or merge anyway.


So, now you have the commands. Like I mentioned above, the JVC projector asks a question in a dialog, then dumps you into a menu you need to escape from. So, I built a macro, which looks like this:


- Message

- Lens Memory 1

- Delay 20

- CURSOR ENTER

- DELAY 1

- EXIT

- DELAY 1

- EXIT


In the Message element, I put in the same verbiage as the JVC reports on screen.


The whole thing is a bit more hinky than I'd like, seeing the dialog and menu flash by at the end, and I'm wondering if the discrete lens command functions differently over RS-232 or IP, but for now, it's working perfectly for me. You may need to adjust the 20-second delay up or down depending on zoom/shift/focus amounts. I don't have a scope screen, so I was guessing. Just time the whole operation once, add a second, and plug it into the delay.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## dachad

Hello,


Looking to add lightning to my irule system, any ideas what lightning system to use and works with irule?

Thanks


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dachad*  /t/1351981/irule/6700_50#post_22115331
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Looking to add lightning to my irule system, any ideas what lightning system to use and works with irule?
> 
> Thanks


Lutron RadioRA2


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dachad*  /t/1351981/irule/6720#post_22115331
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Looking to add lightning to my irule system, any ideas what lightning system to use and works with irule?
> 
> Thanks



If you browse the devices library in the builder, you will find many supported lighting systems. I personally am using Insteon hardware.


----------



## xb1032

Are there downloadable buttons outside of the iRule image libraries? Did a quick Google search and there are nice buttons out there but when you do a save as it saves the whole pic as a square. Guess I'd need some type of photo tool to trim the edges. Will Adobe Photoshop Elements 10 do this?


----------



## scoochie

Ran into a problem while trying to hide the navigation bar. After putting navigation objects "Back" and "Panels" on all my panels, I still get a small white arrow on the bottom left of the screen. Someone mentioned earlier in this thread that it shows up ONLY when you haven't defined any navigational objects. But I have made sure I have navigational objects for "Back" and "Panels" on EVERY panel in my setup. Is there something I'm missing? All the navigational objects I created also work correctly but yet the small white arrow on the bottom right still shows up on all panels. So frustrated that I can't get rid of it. Thanks for any help!


----------



## krichter1

You just need to upgrade the JVC PJ to the latest firmware version SC (eCrabb) and that will go away (one of the things we got JVC to address... well Jonathan did!).










I have only two direct IP commands; 1.78 & 2.35 but they both work great (we noticed the position tends to drift over time though).


----------



## scoochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/6720#post_22118512
> 
> 
> You just need to upgrade to the latest firmware version EC and that will go away (one of the things we got JVC to address... well Jonathan did!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only two direct IP commands; 1.78 & 2.35 but they both work great (we noticed the position tends to drift over time though).



Sorry I didn't understand...what is causing the arrow to show up? What is EC? I guess since you didn't quote what you were replying to I am confused. If this reply wasn't related to my issue then ignore my comment


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xb1032*  /t/1351981/irule/6700_50#post_22116620
> 
> 
> Are there downloadable buttons outside of the iRule image libraries? Did a quick Google search and there are nice buttons out there but when you do a save as it saves the whole pic as a square. Guess I'd need some type of photo tool to trim the edges. Will Adobe Photoshop Elements 10 do this?



I have used Paint.net (free) to make the background of the images I have downloaded transparent making only the image visible.


jidelite


----------



## TVAddikt

I am going to be using irule for my home theater. I am currently getting ready to switch to a different media streamer. I am debating between a Popcorn hour or Dune smart player. Which device works better with irule? My hope is IP control with 2 way feedback. I stream mainly blurays, very few dvd's. HD audio etc is important, as well as a nice somewhat speedy interface.


Thanks for sharing your knowledge


----------



## myraid

I use iRule with my Dune players using IP control and it works great. I have yet to find a way to get 2 way feedback working from the Dune units, but would also love to know if this is possible.


Cheers


----------



## TVAddikt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myraid*  /t/1351981/irule/6720#post_22121522
> 
> 
> I use iRule with my Dune players using IP control and it works great. I have yet to find a way to get 2 way feedback working from the Dune units, but would also love to know if this is possible.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the info.


I also emailed irule and they responded the PCH c-300 is in there database. The question that comes to mind is the A-300 the same IP control as the C-300?


----------



## Trevorsplace

Have an iTouch that has been running iRule for almost 2 years.

Just got an Android phone and loaded iRule.

Have an issue with my DirecTV HTTP gateway, set up the same as my iTouch, Port 8080, Get mode. The Android version has a place for user/password info, just left those blank.


Anyone have any adea what the issue could be, IP address is corect.


----------



## osupike99

I have multiple DTV boxes and have no issues controlling via HTTP on my iOS nor Android (Asus transformer or EVO 4G LTE).


I have them setup as HTTP GATEWAY with their IP address and port 8080 in the Port field. Make sure that your Method is GET.




Alex


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/6720#post_22129500
> 
> 
> I have multiple DTV boxes and have no issues controlling via HTTP on my iOS nor Android (Asus transformer or EVO 4G LTE).
> 
> I have them setup as HTTP GATEWAY with their IP address and port 8080 in the Port field. Make sure that your Method is GET.
> 
> Alex



Hi Alex,

I have my ios app working fine with the DTV box, but for some reason the Android app will not work. Have it set with the same IP address, port 8080, Get method and using the same commands used in the ios units. For some reason It is not connecting. Does the User ID and Pwd fields have any impact, I left these blank, they do not exist in the ios app.
*UPDATE:*

Solved my own problem... As expected user error created the Gateway but did not attach the device to it...


----------



## Jim Clamage

I'm using iRule to control my Elite PRO-70X5FD via IP.

My friend is looking for a list of reasonably priced flat screens that are IP controllable as well. Where's a good place for him to start?

Thanks,

Clam


----------



## pauleyc

Just look through the devices and search by tv manufacturer. Samsung does not support IP, but Sharp does. You will just have to search. Thankfully, most manufacturers don't do it with just specific models .. its more off an all or nothing is what I'm finding.


----------



## Jim Clamage

Thanks,did that earlier, all of the "IP" capable models also have RS232 on them...does that mean they need RS232 connection or will they work over a network connection via CAT5 and/or wifi?


----------



## pauleyc

What I found is that the RS232 commands work via IP (same command set). For example, when I pulled down my Denon 4311 device, it was missing the Dynamic EQ On/Off commands. So I created a new command using the RS232 protocol command set and it worked over IP. So no, if it says TCP/RS232 then it will work via IP and you don't need a serial cable.


----------



## Texas_Steve

I need IP codes for the Panasonic VT50 television. Please, someone, anyone, help me.


----------



## Trevorsplace

I Have DirecTV working now with iRule loaded on a Samsung Galaxy. However the delay between pressing a button and the unit responding is around 2 seconds, making it almost unusable for the most part. Do not have this issue with the iOS implementaion.

Any ideas for solving this.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Texas_Steve*  /t/1351981/irule/6750#post_22134181
> 
> 
> I need IP codes for the Panasonic VT50 television. Please, someone, anyone, help me.



Have you tried the codes in the builder?
Panny codes.JPG 115k .JPG file


----------



## xb1032




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jidelite*  /t/1351981/irule/6720#post_22119467
> 
> 
> I have used Paint.net (free) to make the background of the images I have downloaded transparent making only the image visible.
> 
> jidelite



Thanks. I actually ended up downloading a program called Gimp which works quite well.


----------



## pauleyc

Gimp is great. Its probably 90% of photoshop for free. Its come a long way over the years ...


----------



## rockydj

I am trying to control the squeezebox touch using the CLI. I have downloaded the SqueezeCenter CLI device. could someone be please kind enough to let me know whether to setup the touch as a http/network gateway using port 9090 or is it better to use an app.


----------



## thepainter

I have nothing but good reviews for both iPeng and Squeezepad. They both have a good looking GUI and is very easy to set up to jump to the .app I think for me Squeezepad might have a slight edge.


----------



## krichter1

*Help/Advice with an issue I'm having with iRule for Android using a cheapo 7" Velocity Cruz T103 tablet (running upgraded Android 2.2):

========================================================================================================*


As you guys know I posted earlier a $60 deal on an Android tablet so I decided to take a chance and start another project to try and get my family room system controlled by iRule. I redesigned a smaller version of my iOS posted Directv page which although the 800x480 rez blows compared to the iPad 3 it still seems to be decent enough for everyday use (plus I already had low expectations going in to this so I would say I was actually somewhat pleasantly surprised how it looked).


Once I got everything configured and working properly I started testing and noticed a major issue that I need help with...


The lag on command execution is *horrendous!*







And the key strokes seem to be sent out of sequence when I change to a direct channel. I enter '2-0-6' for ESPN say... and the receiver changes to '0-2-6'. Sometimes the keystroke commands aren't even being sent at all (skipped)! Even the single commands for say play/pause take roughly seconds each to register on the DTV receiver (which makes me feel its a WiFi issue although surfing seems fine through the browser).


Does anyone know if this is iRule Android related or is it this cheaper tablet being it only has 512mb of memory and runs at an 800MHz processor speed. Is this not enough to run iRule?


I tested the same receiver config using my iPad connected to the same WiFi nework and the command execution is flawless!


WTH?! . . . Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## gatorpit

Thinking about getting the irule and trying some home automation. I have one question though currently I use a l5 with the iPad with has a dongle attached to it to control any device that has a remote. This works pretty good by the way but I am bringing a baby into he world in September and I want to put the baby monitor on the irule remote app(this is possible?). When researching irule I have not seen anything that plugs into the iPad to make it transmit ir signals. So my question is how could i control my fireplace which has a remote but will not be connected to the Internet or powerline? Thanks for yalls help.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/6750#post_22141202
> 
> *Help/Advice with an issue I'm having with iRule for Android using a cheapo 7" Velocity Cruz T103 tablet (running upgraded Android 2.2):
> 
> ========================================================================================================*
> 
> As you guys know I posted earlier a $60 deal on an Android tablet so I decided to take a chance and start another project to try and get my family room system controlled by iRule. I redesigned a smaller version of my iOS posted Directv page which although the 800x480 rez blows compared to the iPad 3 it still seems to be decent enough for everyday use (plus I already had low expectations going in to this so I would say I was actually somewhat pleasantly surprised how it looked).
> 
> Once I got everything configured and working properly I started testing and noticed a major issue that I need help with...
> 
> The lag on command execution is *horrendous!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the key strokes seem to be sent out of sequence when I change to a direct channel. I enter '2-0-6' for ESPN say... and the receiver changes to '0-2-6'. Sometimes the keystroke commands aren't even being sent at all (skipped)! Even the single commands for say play/pause take roughly seconds each to register on the DTV receiver (which makes me feel its a WiFi issue although surfing seems fine through the browser).
> 
> Does anyone know if this is iRule Android related or is it this cheaper tablet being it only has 512mb of memory and runs at an 800MHz processor speed. Is this not enough to run iRule?
> 
> I tested the same receiver config using my iPad connected to the same WiFi nework and the command execution is flawless!
> 
> WTH?! . . . Anyone have any ideas?



I would say that is the tablet not being able to keep up enough. Both android tablets I'm using are running dual core and work great! I tried it on one of my android phones that only has a single core and did notice it to be a bit laggy.


----------



## jwatte

I'm using iRule on a Kindle Fire, and it doesn't feel more laggy overall than my previous URC-950 universal remote. It may be that the lag is in a different place -- I'm using direct IP control of my media PC and Tivo, which I think may help on the receiving end.

I'm also using an iTach IR and iTach Serial gateway.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/6750#post_22142498
> 
> 
> I would say that is the tablet not being able to keep up enough. Both android tablets I'm using are running dual core and work great! I tried it on one of my android phones that only has a single core and did notice it to be a bit laggy.



I have the same issues with DirecTV on my Samsung Galaxy and it makes it useless for control. However I believe it is an iRuke issue, as I have ownloaded two free DTV android remotes nd they work great, no delays or out of order numbers.


----------



## IGO2XS

Hey guys, got a question for you. My pro-license is up and running and other than a few bumps here and there very satisfied. I did purchase a standard license for my mother. She is always looking for the remote and I thought this would be a great way to get her system turned on without her fiddling with a bunch of remotes. I have built a few panels on her account and we I try to do a sync with her iPad the only option shown is for a iPhone panel. I have 1 iPhone and 1 iPad remote set up (2 out of 3 licenses) but not understanding why I cannot download an iPad handset to her iPad. I emailed iRule support a few days ago but they have not gotten back to me. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ecrabb

IGO2XS,


Any chance you installed the iPhone version of iRule on your mom's iPad, instead of iRule HD (which the iPad version)? That's the only reason I can think of that you're not seeing the iPad handset to sync with, but are seeing the iPhone; the reverse should be true if you're using iRule HD.


SC


----------



## homeaudiovisual

Hi Guys


It's likely this has been covered at some point in this thread but I've failed to find it so I hope you can help me out.


I'm setting up iRule to control a small HT room (BD/HDD, Cable box, TV, AVR) as well as a second and third zone via the aforementioned AVR. Two of the devices do not have discreet power on/off codes (BD/HDD and Cable box) and the BD/HDD is used for playback in all zones.


I've settled on the home page containing system on and off buttons (that do just what they say and control the power of all devices), and activity buttons for each available activity in each zone. These buttons have no power commands, just input switching etc, and when pressed. From anywhere in the system the user can press the Home button to return to this screen and select another activity.


This design works well without problem except in the following situations.


1. On return to this screen, user presses the system on button again even though the system is already on. This would toggle the power of the non-discreet components and turn them off.


2. At start up (or when returning to this screen when the system power is off) the the user presses the system off button which would actually toggle the power of the two non-discreet components to a power on state.


Is there a better way to handle system on/off? what are your thoughts?


----------



## ecrabb

homeaudiovisual,


Devices with non-discrete power are always a problem, regardless of the remote control solution you choose.


I use the "system power on/off" method you mentioned to turn my system on and off, but I use a confirmation screen with them. In my case, I don't have any non-discrete devices, but it keeps me from accidentally powering my system off.


On the home page, the small button with the power icon links to a "system power" page. On that page are two big buttons: "system power on" and "system standby". "System power on" is the macro to turn the system on, while "system standby" is a link to a second, similar page - a confirmation page. On the confirmation page, are two buttons that read "yes, shut down" and "no, cancel", which respectively, run the system power-down macro, or link back to the home page.


This doesn't really solve the problem of the user clicking the power button twice, of course. For that, you could add some delays to your power macro so it takes a few seconds to run, and then add a "Message" element to lock the UI out. That would make it much less likely a user would tap the button twice.


If you want to use the buttons, Browse image libraries, click the "User" tab, search for "power" or "ecrabb". The set you can check out is "Large Color Power Buttons 2".


Cheers,

SC


----------



## GetGray

This is a place where variables and sensors are used (if they were available). WIth variables you can set the state of a device and keep track of it. This can still get out of sync though like when the user manually turns on a component. Sensors are the best to avoid these problems.


That said, some devices have "tricks" you can use to simulate a discrete power off, or power on. Visit Remote Central for ideas.


Many devices will have discrete commands in their RS232 contrl set that are not in IR. So you can switch control protocol to gain discrete comands.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace*  /t/1351981/irule/6750#post_22146612
> 
> 
> I have the same issues with DirecTV on my Samsung Galaxy and it makes it useless for control. However I believe it is an iRuke issue, as I have ownloaded two free DTV android remotes nd they work great, no delays or out of order numbers.



Thanks all for the feedback. If this is an iRule issue then I wish they would test these older single core machines and post a minimum config so people know what not to buy.










So far I haven't heard of issues with the dual core Fire so maybe I'll give that a try soon.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/6750#post_22152898
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the feedback. If this is an iRule issue then I wish they would test these older single core machines and post a minimum config so people know what not to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I haven't heard of issues with the dual core Fire so maybe I'll give that a try soon.


It is not a single core issue....

My Galaxy that has the same issues with DirecTV is the latest S3 dual core device.

iRule is looking into the issue and I believe that they will find the problem.


----------



## coffeeguy57

I have the same problem with My Galaxy s and an HTTP implementation to XBMC, it also happens with my HTC evo 4G. My 10" tablet however has has not had the problem. I have on other LG phone but have not tried it.

Before the new release i had almost a 10 second deley before commands were sent. Now it is about 2. It only happens to me when im using HTTP to send commands.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I have the same issue with number especially being out of sequence with the latest version of irule for Android on my HTC incredible. The delay in commands being received by my DTV box seems much less than the previous version, but changing to a specific channel is nearly impossible. I was trying to go to 471 in the guide last night. I eventually got there by typing 4, waiting a beat and then typing 1 7 in quick succession.


I'm sure if they are aware of it that Irule will get this worked out. Slowly but surely it is getting better.


I'm continuing to work on my kindle fire interface and look forward to springing it on my wife when it works as well as the ipod version that she's happy with.


----------



## thepainter

Photoshop Help! Anyone out there able to help with an On/Off 'Black' Button and Source Button for a Russound setup.



Thanks,


Paul


----------



## krichter1

      


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepainter*  /t/1351981/irule/6750#post_22156285
> 
> 
> Photoshop Help! Anyone out there able to help with an On/Off 'Black' Button and Source Button for a Russound setup.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



Here ya go...


----------



## dachad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy*  /t/1351981/irule/6720#post_22115727
> 
> 
> If you browse the devices library in the builder, you will find many supported lighting systems. I personally am using Insteon hardware.







Ok thanks how did you adapt the insteon hardware to irule?


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dachad*  /t/1351981/irule/6750#post_22160944
> 
> 
> Ok thanks how did you adapt the insteon hardware to irule?



I use the ISY-99 to control Insteon hardware. Here is a link to a tutorial to integrate Insteon devices into irule using the ISY-99. I was able to successfully do this and now pressing one button in irule brings my theater lights up, turns on a poster box, ticket booth, concession lights, and brings the thermostat to a range of 73-75 degrees. Another button press will turn off that "scene" when I leave. I could have done this using the two products separately but now that it is in irule, things are much sleeker.
http://forum.universal-devices.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=5309


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dachad*  /t/1351981/irule/6750#post_22160944
> 
> 
> Ok thanks how did you adapt the insteon hardware to irule?



If you want the best way - get the ISY-99 like No Clue. It has a lot of power. I wound up going with a 2412N controller for $99 since I only need to control a couple of lights. I'm guessing that the ISY-99 is easier to set up. There is a little fussing with having to modify the codes with the particular device codes - not too bad with just a couple of lights, but could get tedious with lots of switches, thermostates, etc....


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *No Clue*  /t/1351981/irule/6750#post_22161872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dachad*  /t/1351981/irule/6750#post_22160944
> 
> 
> Ok thanks how did you adapt the insteon hardware to irule?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the ISY-99 to control Insteon hardware. Here is a link to a tutorial to integrate Insteon devices into irule using the ISY-99. I was able to successfully do this and now pressing one button in irule brings my theater lights up, turns on a poster box, ticket booth, concession lights, and brings the thermostat to a range of 73-75 degrees. Another button press will turn off that "scene" when I leave. I could have done this using the two products separately but now that it is in irule, things are much sleeker.
> http://forum.universal-devices.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=5309
Click to expand...


I was wondering if you have 2-way working with your ISY.

While the controlling parts works very well, the feedback part let's my IOS devices choke to a point where it is not usable.


_________

Axel


----------



## No Clue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/6750#post_22165646
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you have 2-way working with your ISY.
> 
> While the controlling parts works very well, the feedback part let's my IOS devices choke to a point where it is not usable.
> 
> _________
> 
> Axel



I haven't tried to do any Insteon feedbacks within irule. To be honest, I wasn't aware feedbacks for Insteon devices were an option in irule.


----------



## osupike99

Hey Axel,


Yes, iOS app does choke when there is XML feedback to parse. Your and my mutual friends are aware of the issue and are working on something to fix it. On Android, I have noticed that XML is parsed much better than in iOS.




Alex


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/6780#post_22166942
> 
> 
> Hey Axel,
> 
> 
> Yes, iOS app does choke when there is XML feedback to parse. Your and my mutual friends are aware of the issue and are working on something to fix it. On Android, I have noticed that XML is parsed much better than in iOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks for the update, Alex. I was not sure if this issue was limited only to my particular setup and/or devices. (I am typically pretty good in breaking things







)


So I hope for a fix soon. This should also take care of my other feedback issue with a Dune, which also sends rather lengthy XMLs


________

Axel


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwatte*  /t/1351981/irule/6750#post_22144880
> 
> 
> I'm using iRule on a Kindle Fire, and it doesn't feel more laggy overall than my previous URC-950 universal remote. It may be that the lag is in a different place -- I'm using direct IP control of my media PC and Tivo, which I think may help on the receiving end.
> 
> I'm also using an iTach IR and iTach Serial gateway.



Just got a Kindle Fire over the weekend for me B-Day (good wife huh!?), and tested out the DirecTV HTTP page I created and the first attempt seemed to work very quick (did a few play/ pause guide commands), but a few minutes into my testing resulted in the exact same horrendous lag as my cheaper Velocity Cruz device. I believe this is something wacky in the code with iRule over HTTP. I believe it was mentioned that the iRule team was looking into this but I can confirm even when using the new 1.33 version this is still an issue!










Is there anyone out there this is happening to who also uses IR or IP? I wonder if this is related soley to HTTP like with DTV receivers or does it affect all commands through the Android version? Again I have NO problem with iOS versions on my iPad.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/6780#post_22169492
> 
> 
> Just got a Kindle Fire over the weekend for me B-Day (good wife huh!?), and tested out the DirecTV HTTP page I created and the first attempt seemed to work very quick (did a few play/ pause guide commands), but a few minutes into my testing resulted in the exact same horrendous lag as my cheaper Velocity Cruz device. I believe this is something wacky in the code with iRule over HTTP. I believe it was mentioned that the iRule team was looking into this but I can confirm even when using the new 1.33 version this is still an issue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone out there this is happening to who also uses IR or IP? I wonder if this is related soley to HTTP like with DTV receivers or does it affect all commands through the Android version? Again I have NO problem with iOS versions on my iPad.



I use iOS devices almost exclusively due to the problems with the Android version. But I have 2 Android devices, an HTC incredible and Kindle Fire. I continue to develop the interface for both as the iRule team continues to improve the application. I can't see any issue with IR commands from the android devices. My macro to turn on TV, DTV and AVR and set inputs all execute as expected. Volume up and down works instantly and I have repeat on hold set for it and it ramps up as expected. i do not have any IP devices or any other currently set up HTTP devices to confirm if it is DTV only.


The DTV/HTTP issue isn't _that_ bad, but it does make some things, especially entering numbers frustratingly difficult if not impossible.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Another thing I have noticed since the latest Android version update is that swiping from page to page within a panel is nearly impossible. My DTV panel on my Incredible has 3 pages, 1 for numbers and navigation, one for DVR and one for favorite channels. Moving between them just doesn't work. I've been able to go from page 1 to page 2 but not back to page 1. It executes commands but even being extremely careful to only swipe in blank space yields nothing.


----------



## thepainter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/6750#post_22160711
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go...




Thanks so much, sorry it took so long to reply but I've had a busy couple of weeks. Looks Great, much appreciated.


----------



## krichter1

Glad I could help. Good luck!


----------



## Memphis999

Did anyone of you guys have some nice and simply background pictures in 1024x728?

Maybe black brushed metal or something like that.


I searched a while, but couldn't find a nice one in that size or 1024x728.


I need it for iRule on iPad with hidden navigation bar. Any background picture I have, is too small


----------



## ecrabb

Memphis999,


In the Builder, browse for image libraries, search "backgrounds", and about mid-way in the list, you should see a background library with the description "iPad - No Navigation Bar". That's all the standard backgrounds, cropped/sized for iPad landscape w/o navigation.


SC


----------



## Memphis999

Thank you.

I searched a while, but only in user not in iRule. A little bit embarrassing.


----------



## IGO2XS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/6760_40#post_22149284
> 
> 
> IGO2XS,
> 
> Any chance you installed the iPhone version of iRule on your mom's iPad, instead of iRule HD (which the iPad version)? That's the only reason I can think of that you're not seeing the iPad handset to sync with, but are seeing the iPhone; the reverse should be true if you're using iRule HD.
> 
> SC



I have been too embarrassed to say that I did have the wrong version of iRule installed on the iPad........decided to come clean. thanks for your help.


----------



## ecrabb

Ha! No worries, guys! Nothing to be embarrassed about. I'm just glad you're both up and running.


SC


----------



## johnsills1

Could someone help me out with an iOS app URL.....


I'm trying to launch the "Denon Remote App" for apple from within iRule and I can't find out if the app even allows Third Party Launching or not


----------



## johnsills1

If Statements for Entrances


I think with the advent of feedbacks from certain devices, it would be awesome to have the ability to incorporate "IF" statements into the Entrances feature of iRule.


For example, If I have a feedback that tells me what input setting I have on my Receiver, then iRule should check that to see if what I am doing will ask for that input to be set again. This way, when I am navigating around from one panel to another, iRule doesn't change the input setting if it is already set to what it will try to change it too. I hope that makes sense.


In other words, if I'm watching XBMC on my HTPC, then I decide to change over to iTunes Remote, there is no reason for iRule to change the input for the Entrance. I set the entrances to make an input change in case I am watching Television or playing my Playstation.


----------



## dachad

hello, does anyone know if you can control a xbox360 threw ip? or any other way? threw irule...

thanks


----------



## pauleyc

^^^ I only see IR commands in the builder ..


----------



## ecrabb

As far as I know, MS hasn't ever opened the 360 up to control via IP, so that leaves only IR - at least at this point in time.


SC


----------



## dachad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/6780#post_22196364
> 
> 
> As far as I know, MS hasn't ever opened the 360 up to control via IP, so that leaves only IR - at least at this point in time.
> 
> SC





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/6780#post_22196338
> 
> 
> ^^^ I only see IR commands in the builder ..




thanks for the help guys...


----------



## Jim Clamage

I have a friend looking to add iRule to his system, He has Sony KDL-40NX711 tv, Samsung SMT-C5320 cable box and Panasonic DMP-BDT210 blu-ray. The manuals make it impossible to figure out if these are controllable over IP or if he will need an iTach to control over IR. Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks,

Clam


----------



## GetGray

Anyone know if AT&T's Uverse STB and/or DVR is IP controllable?


----------



## pauleyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/6780#post_22214242
> 
> 
> I have a friend looking to add iRule to his system, He has Sony KDL-40NX711 tv, Samsung SMT-C5320 cable box and Panasonic DMP-BDT210 blu-ray. The manuals make it impossible to figure out if these are controllable over IP or if he will need an iTach to control over IR. Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Clam



Easiest thing is log into the builder (trial version) and search ... not one of those list IP or RS232 control (all IR only). He will need and iTach.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/6780#post_22215303
> 
> 
> Easiest thing is log into the builder (trial version) and search ... not one of those list IP or RS232 control (all IR only). He will need and iTach.



I checked the database(s) first, was just checking here in case someone was aware of something specific to these models.

Thanks for the reply,

Clam


----------



## ckloss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray*  /t/1351981/irule/6780#post_22214256
> 
> 
> Anyone know if AT&T's Uverse STB and/or DVR is IP controllable?



Hi, Yes it is. Assuming it's the same as my (couple year old) box, it can be controlled with this device: Cisco/Scientific Atlanta Cable IPN and VPN Series



Aside from that, a question for the forum. I've been too busy to mess with my remote for a long time (probably a year+!) but now I'm working on it again.


I used to be able to grab the .png files from the builder (just by clicking and sliding from the "view" in the "icon search" page).


I can't seem to do that any more, either on Chrome or IE. It might be that I am now using Win7, and the latest browsers, where I used to use XP? Is there some other way to get .png files of at least the base set of buttons so I can do some re-sizing?


Thanks!

--Carey


----------



## Jim Clamage

Use the ctrl key and Click and drag


----------



## ClerkDante

Afternoon All,


I've a longtime Logitech remote user. I'm thinking of making the jump to a tablet based solution (iPad) like iRule. Can anyone tell me if iRule (or any of it's competitors) is capable of providing some type of direct disc access to my Sony BDP-960 Jukebox? I once had a super customizable uni-remote (the name escapes me) where I could important disc art and detail into for my older DVD jukebox and then select the title directly from the remote.


Anything similar possible?


----------



## pauleyc

I got iRule working with everything IP, but my Oppo required RS232. I got a GC-100-06 and hooked up the RS232, logged into the GC100 and configured the port per Oppo and used a straight through cable. The odd thing is I didn't think it was working, but then it started working, but slow like it was missing commands. I haven't messed with feedback yet. I turned everything off and back on and again .. oppo was not responding to the commands but after 5 mins of pushing buttons is started to work. Not sure what's going on here. Any thoughts.


I'm guessing the RS232 and gateway are set up or it wouldn't have done anything .. which is why I don't know where to go.


----------



## disker72

I have my Oppo 83 controlled through an IP2SL and it is very responsive. I honestly can't say where your slow issue is comming from, but I can say that Oppo control through RS232 works great.



On a side note, I just picked up a Kindle Fire today, and it seemed to work ok after it took a while to awaken from suspend. I decided to drop ICS on it today and I must say, other than the tiny navigation icons on the bottom, it works VERY VERY nicely!!

 


If anyone else has dropped ICS on their Kindle, let me know if you have figured out the tiny navigation icons.


----------



## ArieS1204

I see that you have buttons for the different regions of your player. Are you using a region free kit?

I've never been able to figure out how to make the commands work. Example, the Blue Function button needs to be pressed for a few seconds to change the region but over IR it's just not working...... I've tried with delay, no delay. Nothing works.

Are you able to?


----------



## disker72

I can't seem to get mine working either, but since all my discs are still region A, it isn't that big of a deal - yet.


----------



## ArieS1204

I see.

I'm surprised nobody has come up with a work around or the iRule team has looked into that...


----------



## disker72

To be fair, mine doesn't even work with the Oppo remote. I think I just got a bad hardware mod.


----------



## ArieS1204

So how do you enable it??


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I just picked up the monoprice HDMI over cat5/6 4x4 matrix switch. I have one of their 4x2 switches and there is an iRule device built that controls it. But the protocol for this new box seems a little different according to the manual. I'm a little unsure of how to write the commands. The instructions say this:


Instruction input method:


Sequence number of output (A/B/C/D) + sequence number of input (1/2/3/4) + 'ENTER'.

For example if you want to display B to view source 3, then you can input "B3" and finish with "ENTER"




So....would that command be "B3\x0d" with the irule carriage return?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## Axel

Chances are you need to use hex for the in/output commands.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22226262
> 
> 
> Chances are you need to use hex for the in/output commands.



Any idea what that would look like?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22226262
> 
> 
> Chances are you need to use hex for the in/output commands.



i don't see why it wouldn't work using ascii... lots of other device's commands do.


SeldomSeen, i'd try it exactly how you wrote it "B3\x0D" (minus the quotes, of course) and see.


----------



## pauleyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22226163
> 
> 
> I just picked up the monoprice HDMI over cat5/6 4x4 matrix switch. I have one of their 4x2 switches and there is an iRule device built that controls it. But the protocol for this new box seems a little different according to the manual. I'm a little unsure of how to write the commands. The instructions say this:
> 
> Instruction input method:
> 
> Sequence number of output (A/B/C/D) + sequence number of input (1/2/3/4) + 'ENTER'.
> 
> For example if you want to display B to view source 3, then you can input "B3" and finish with "ENTER"
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Have you added the 4x4 matrix switch that's in the builder and tried it? The RS232 command for B3 (for example) is "\x06\xf9\xd5\x7b" but I have no idea how they got that. It doesn't give the specific model but in pulling down a couple monoprice models they all had the same command for B3 .. worth a shot if you haven't tried it....


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22226612
> 
> 
> Any idea what that would look like?



You might try


\xB3\x0D


or


\x0B\x03\x0D


If all else fails, monoproce has great chat support.


----------



## argon007

Hello,


I am a new Irule users. is use an Itach IP2IR. I inserted all my infrared codes with Ilearn because I didn't find any commands for my devices.

Everything works except 1 thing. I cant power on / power off my TV Decoder. I learned the code with the original remote from the Device to iLearn. I then past the code into Irule, but when i test it it doesn't work (even the infrared light doens't light up). What can i do or test?

All the other commands for the TV Decoder are working fine. It is a Tilgin decoder from Belgacom (Belgium Television). Any tips?


----------



## dnphamus13

Hello


For the android users. How is the WOL feature for the IRule? I had tested the trail version for an HTPC and WOL feature was pretty flakely.


thanks


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22227699
> 
> 
> Have you added the 4x4 matrix switch that's in the builder and tried it? The RS232 command for B3 (for example) is "\x06\xf9\xd5\x7b" but I have no idea how they got that. It doesn't give the specific model but in pulling down a couple monoprice models they all had the same command for B3 .. worth a shot if you haven't tried it....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22228217
> 
> 
> You might try
> 
> \xB3\x0D
> 
> or
> 
> \x0B\x03\x0D
> 
> If all else fails, monoproce has great chat support.




Thanks for all the input everyone. I have a working monoprice 4x2 switch that works perfectly with the rs232 commands for the device in the iRule builder. As I mentioned the instruction manual for the 4x4 HDMI over CAT5/6 switch (monoprice PID 8151) seems different. I haven't had a chance to test as the reason I bought it is that my basement is being finished right now and all my equipment is disconnected. I did test that the switcher actually works for switching, as once drywall goes up if it doesn't work.... But I am working on my iRule panels and want them ready to go when everything is back up and running. I'll try a couple of the suggestions shown above and try to get my ip2sl and the matrix switch set up to test. I'll report back what, if anything, works.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22229004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22227699
> 
> 
> Have you added the 4x4 matrix switch that's in the builder and tried it? The RS232 command for B3 (for example) is "\x06\xf9\xd5\x7b" but I have no idea how they got that. It doesn't give the specific model but in pulling down a couple monoprice models they all had the same command for B3 .. worth a shot if you haven't tried it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22228217
> 
> 
> You might try
> 
> \xB3\x0D
> 
> or
> 
> \x0B\x03\x0D
> 
> If all else fails, monoproce has great chat support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the input everyone. I have a working monoprice 4x2 switch that works perfectly with the rs232 commands for the device in the iRule builder. As I mentioned the instruction manual for the 4x4 HDMI over CAT5/6 switch (monoprice PID 8151) seems different. I haven't had a chance to test as the reason I bought it is that my basement is being finished right now and all my equipment is disconnected. I did test that the switcher actually works for switching, as once drywall goes up if it doesn't work.... But I am working on my iRule panels and want them ready to go when everything is back up and running. I'll try a couple of the suggestions shown above and try to get my ip2sl and the matrix switch set up to test. I'll report back what, if anything, works.
Click to expand...


granted, theres no downside to trying lots of things and finding out exactly what works and what doesn't, but \xB3\x0D will be giving it hex B3 whereas what you quoted from the instructions seems to indicate it wants ascii (unless somewhere else in the instructions it specifically mentions sending it as hex and you didn't quote that part, but that would make a whole lot less sense than wanting it in ascii), and "\x0B\x03\x0D" is going to tell it "(vertical tab)(end of text)(carriage return)". if you want to try something thats all hex, as opposed to a hex/ascii mix (eg. B3\x0D), i would try \x42\x33\x0D. thats the hex for B, the hex for 3, and the hex for carriage return.


i'm only speculating here, but i believe the reason this is so different from all of the monoprice devices currently in the builder is because the cat5 enabled matrices are newer products and they've simplified their protocol to be more user friendly. there _was_ logic to their old one: for each output/input combo A1...D4 the first hex pair increments by one while the second decrements by one. the last two pairs remain the same throughout. but why they decided to make it that way in the first place is beyond me. pretty user UNfriendly, for sure.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/6780#post_22221978
> 
> 
> I have my Oppo 83 controlled through an IP2SL and it is very responsive. I honestly can't say where your slow issue is comming from, but I can say that Oppo control through RS232 works great.
> 
> On a side note, I just picked up a Kindle Fire today, and it seemed to work ok after it took a while to awaken from suspend. I decided to drop ICS on it today and I must say, other than the tiny navigation icons on the bottom, it works VERY VERY nicely!!



Are you not having any command lag issues (like I am), on the Fire or is it only relegated to HTTP controlled devices? I thought I remember someone saying iRule was aware of the issue but I haven't seen anything lately and was just curious if I missed a fix.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22231451
> 
> 
> Are you not having any command lag issues (like I am), on the Fire or is it only relegated to HTTP controlled devices? I thought I remember someone saying iRule was aware of the issue but I haven't seen anything lately and was just curious if I missed a fix.



I've only got one device I controlling via IP and it doesn't exhibit any lag. Also, keep in mind that I'm running ice cream sandwich on my fire instead of the stock kindle build.


Kevin


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22231451
> 
> 
> Are you not having any command lag issues (like I am), on the Fire or is it only relegated to HTTP controlled devices? I thought I remember someone saying iRule was aware of the issue but I haven't seen anything lately and was just curious if I missed a fix.


No fix for the lag on DirecTV yet, iRule has said they can not reproduce.

But many of us have the same issue that makes the Andoid version unuseable.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trevorsplace*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22232310
> 
> 
> No fix for the lag on DirecTV yet, iRule has said they can not reproduce.
> 
> But many of us have the same issue that makes the Andoid version unuseable.



I am wondering if it might be more Directv rather than iRule. As mentioned earlier, my system is currently disabled while I do some remodeling in my basement. I have 2 DTV hd-dvr boxes. Both are the same HR23/700 model. When I tried using the android to control the basement box a month or so back, I only tested it on the basement DVR. Now that box is in my living room and control via the normal IR remote just does not work. I have to hold each button for about 3 seconds before it registers. I've had to half-ass rig up an ethernet cable so I can use irule on an ipod to control it. The other box works just fine. I reported this to DTV and they said they have had reports of strange remote issues on some boxes.


Not sure the 2 are related as ethernet control with irule on ipod works great but performed much the same as the IR remote with irule on Android.


----------



## Trevorsplace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22233224
> 
> 
> I am wondering if it might be more Directv rather than iRule. As mentioned earlier, my system is currently disabled while I do some remodeling in my basement. I have 2 DTV hd-dvr boxes. Both are the same HR23/700 model. When I tried using the android to control the basement box a month or so back, I only tested it on the basement DVR. Now that box is in my living room and control via the normal IR remote just does not work. I have to hold each button for about 3 seconds before it registers. I've had to half-ass rig up an ethernet cable so I can use irule on an ipod to control it. The other box works just fine. I reported this to DTV and they said they have had reports of strange remote issues on some boxes.
> 
> Not sure the 2 are related as ethernet control with irule on ipod works great but performed much the same as the IR remote with irule on Android.



Nope it is not the DTV box.

I have a an IPod and an iTouch that run iRule, Roomie and Demopad and all work fine with all my DTV boxes. The Android version has the same problem with all boxes and two phones.


----------



## krichter1

Plus when I switch my iPad3 to control the same DVR its perfect so it has to be the Android version of iRule,


This sucks (it's why I bought the Fire)!


----------



## Trevorsplace

Also I downloaded a couple of free Android DTV apps and they work fine.

It is an iRule issue.


----------



## ArieS1204

For the Android users thinking about upgrading from Ice Cream Sandwich to Jelly Beans, I would advise you to wait. I bought a Nexus 7 and iRule is not working on it, can't even sync my handset. I contacted iRule support and they're thinking Jelly Beans could be the problem. They will test it out...


----------



## TVAddikt

I am planning on tackling Irule. I have a popcorn hour with yamj. I run a skin called "iskin2" to launch movies and control the A300. Ultimately "iskin2" is a webpage. I use a web browser to use it. I am wondering if I can integrate this into irule? Here is a link to the skin I am using:

Iskin2 


This skin works very nicely to browse my movies and control the A300.


My thought is to integrate it into a macro maybe embed it into irule some how.


Is this possible?


----------



## Graham N

Hi,


I am having a problem with the button alignment on all my pages since purchasing an ipad3. The buttons get progressively more out of alignment towards the bottom of the screen. I sent a report to irule but basically they say it should work the same on all ipad versions. Has anybody else had the same problem and know of a way to correct it. I still want to be able to use both ipads with irule and was hoping for a fix to allow both versions to work. However if I have to redesign from scratch then I would like to take advantage of the higher res screen if possible.


So if anyone has any tips on the best way to sort out my problem or has some advice on getting the best out of my new ipad I would be grateful. I have attached three images, one of the ipad2 showing that the layout is ok, one of the ipad3 showing that it isn't and a cropped portion showing the problem on the ipad3. If you look at the word "CHANNEL" you can see the button is now partially covering it because the word is part of the background.


Just thought of another thing, now I have purchased the pro version I assume I will have to redesign my pages anyway if I want to use the no taskbar option, correct.


Thanks


Graham


Edit:-


Solved the alignment problem while experimenting with grid sizes and backgrounds. My grid size was set to 51x30 and I noticed that the grid didn't extend all the way down, there was a blank line across the bottom. Using a grid size of 51x31 extended the grid over the whole screen. After saving a test screen and confirming everything was fine on both iPads I reset all pages to 51x31 and now all is ok.


I will probably wait and see if full retina support becomes available before redesigning my screens to use the no task bar option, I don't want to have to do everything twice.


Graham


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22237303
> 
> 
> Plus when I switch my iPad3 to control the same DVR its perfect so it has to be the Android version of iRule,
> 
> This sucks (it's why I bought the Fire)!


I am using a nexus 7 and copied my iPad panels to create it. Mostly it is ok but some buttons on devices controlled by an network controller e.g. MCE controller and an itach 2ir only work randomly every 5 to 10 times I push a button. The green light does not flash. As if I never pressed a button. Can't understand it.


----------



## nrwatson

Great looking setup Graham

How much of your system is controlled with serial codes as opposed to ir


----------



## Graham N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nrwatson*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22249139
> 
> 
> Great looking setup Graham
> 
> How much of your system is controlled with serial codes as opposed to ir



Hi, initially I had everything except for my Onkyo 905 on IR, with the 905 via RS232 but without feedback because I didn't have the pro license. Since buying the Onkyo 3009 and pro license I am now controlling that via IP. So I have the itach RS232 not being used at the moment but was hoping to get around to using it with the Oppo 93 for feedback, assuming it does this, haven't looked into it yet.


Graham


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22241414
> 
> 
> For the Android users thinking about upgrading from Ice Cream Sandwich to Jelly Beans, I would advise you to wait. I bought a Nexus 7 and iRule is not working on it, can't even sync my handset. I contacted iRule support and they're thinking Jelly Beans could be the problem. They will test it out...



Did you get any update on this? I have my panels working mostly OK with a nexus 7 but I have intermittent non-functioning buttons. Not sure why it is happening. Most buttons are OK and work 100% of the time but for some buttons they only work about 1 in 5 button pushes./ Quite strange and very annoying.


I am finding the on/off button on the Nexus 7 is not nearly has handily located as my ipad.


Lloyd


----------



## Memphis999

Did anyone control a JVC Projector via IP with iRule?

I own a JVC X30, for you it is the RS45 i think.


I was setting up a Gateway with the Projector, with Port 20554 and the IP adress. In the JVC menu, I changed control from RS232 to LAN.

The connection is showing green in iRule. But no code will work.


I found one in the iRule database, and used the hex code from the JVC manual (Gary B's).



Maybe someone can give me a hint or an example how to get the JVC working via LAN.



EDIT:

I finally get the JVC working. With PJREQ, Delay and then the code. But how do I convert the Hex Codes from RemoteControlGuide to the needed?

I've Hex code and I think I need ASCII. But converter won't work.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Does anyone know how to use the contact closure on a GC-100-12? I see the codes in the builder so someone must be using them.


I want to wire up my garage doors. I have 2 doors, each has a single button controller wired to the wall. I have run a Cat6 wire to the spot and back to my equipment rack where the GC-100 is located.


I'm stuck as to where to go from here. I am not sure how to connect to the gc-100, is there some sort of plug that I would wire the cat6 to? I am not sure how to connect between the button and the garage door motor so that both the contact closure w/irule and the button on the wall both work....


I figure I have it, I might as well use it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22255930
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to use the contact closure on a GC-100-12? I see the codes in the builder so someone must be using them.
> 
> I want to wire up my garage doors. I have 2 doors, each has a single button controller wired to the wall. I have run a Cat6 wire to the spot and back to my equipment rack where the GC-100 is located.
> 
> I'm stuck as to where to go from here. I am not sure how to connect to the gc-100, is there some sort of plug that I would wire the cat6 to? I am not sure how to connect between the button and the garage door motor so that both the contact closure w/irule and the button on the wall both work....
> 
> I figure I have it, I might as well use it. Any help would be appreciated.



Your GC-100 should have come with 3 terminal blocks that accept 2 wires and the block plugs into the relay terminals on the back of the GC-100. I've seen them in either Mouser or Newark if you don't have them. I'm going to assume that the door opener signal is 24V or less, but you should double check that, that is all the GC-100 relays are rated for.


From the online doc:

"Relays are used for switching devices on and off. The contacts are "normally open" and rated for 500mA at 24V (DC or AC).

The mating connectors use screw terminals to attach wiring. Relay contacts are non-directional, and wires may be connected in

any order.


Rating

[email protected]


Relay Terminal Block Connector

Relay contacts are protected against transients greater than 150 volts caused by switching inductive loads, such as motor and

relays. The transient voltage suppressor (TVS) eliminates contact arching by clipping positive and negative voltage spikes that

exceed 150 volts."


Off the top of my head, I think you will want to wire it in Parallel with the existing push button so that that still works. The opener probably works of a momentary contact - so you may need to run a macro in iRule that closes then opens the relay when you touch the button. Otherwise it would stay closed and it would be like continuously holding the physical button down. There are codes in the builder that close the relay and open the relay.


I'm just thinking out load since I need to get off the computer and go do a little painting on the garage. I'll check back later in case you have questions or need me to send a pict of the mating connector.


----------



## Memphis999

I figured out how to control the JVC RS45 (X30).


At first you've to send \x50\x4A\x52\x45\x51 (PJREQ). After this, you'll have 5 seconds to send code, before the JVC is closing the network connection. If I use this code before every code, whitch I want to send, the JVC recognizes the code only every 5 Seconds. Second method is to put the code in entrance an repeat it every 4-4.5 seconds. But I don't understand why this is better than the macro.


I don't know, why there is written that you need ASCII code. Take the Hex Code from JVC's Guide (Gordon B) and modify it from 50 4A 52 45 51 to \x50\x4A\x52\x45\x51 to example and it will work.


Maybe someone is searching for this sometimes...


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Thanks Stpaulboy. Ok, I think I'm up to speed. I have either lost or misplaced the connection blocks which is why I was confused, I just couldn't see how a wire was supposed to connect so I figured I was missing something. I was.


You mentioned 2 places that sell that kind of thing. I did some searches there and turned up a bunch of stuff that went way over my head and not very many pictures of the things that looked right. Any chance you could post a link to the piece I need?


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6840#post_22257637
> 
> 
> Thanks Stpaulboy. Ok, I think I'm up to speed. I have either lost or misplaced the connection blocks which is why I was confused, I just couldn't see how a wire was supposed to connect so I figured I was missing something. I was.
> 
> You mentioned 2 places that sell that kind of thing. I did some searches there and turned up a bunch of stuff that went way over my head and not very many pictures of the things that looked right. Any chance you could post a link to the piece I need?



You want these kind of connectors: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Kobiconn/158-P04EC381VP-E/?qs=0gFKK9luiG6NDzyYnu5j0b8g5b%2fr2InISUKdy27x1hw%3d


----------



## Rich Gibson

I've been away from this forum for a bit but now and digging back into it. I have a new LG TV but neither of the existing device files works. Does anyone have recent IR or IP settings for one?


Thanks,


----------



## Samuraijones

Hey guys how is everything, i have been away for a while and haven't had time to do much . I am considering using iRule. How well does it work with the Android devices. I am not really an apple fan and thin the ipad is just to big.

I am also a little confused about which iTach devises I would need and was hoping you guys could lead me in the right direction.

Currently I have the fallowing equipment.

XBOX 360

PS3

Wii

DUNE HD1

Pioneer 1120k

HR34 Direct TV receiver

Mitsubishi 82837


I would like to future proof my investment f possible. I will eventually like to add lighting, garage door and entry door control as well as shade control.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## Memphis999

@ Samuraijones

Is it possible to control all the devices with one IR Blaster? When one IR Blaster has eye contact, everything sould working fine, i think. With the Global Cache IP2IR or WF2IR you have 3 outputs. One for the extender and two for emitters. There are cable with one, two, three and even six emitters available. So if you would use the Blaster, you could have 12 additional emitters.

The PS3 is receiving Bluetooth. That makes you need an converter, the Logitech for example, which is receiving the IR signal and converts it to Bluetooth.

For lighting you could use an jbmedia light manager, for example, which is one more IR device to control, garage control maybe via contact closure...



@ all

Does anyone have the problem, that iRule is loosing connection to the gateway oder device? I have one Gateway (iTach WF2IR) and two Network devices (Marantz AV7005 and JVC RS45). After watching a movie iRule should switch off my mediaplayer, JVC and Marantz. The Mediaplayer was shutting down, but nothing else. The JVC has lost connection. iRule restart helped, but then the Marantz was also on. No reaction on buttons, the Marantz has lost the connection to. Restarting iRule a second time helped.

I don't want to restart iRule on iPad two times to power off three devices.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/6840#post_22258249
> 
> 
> I've been away from this forum for a bit but now and digging back into it. I have a new LG TV but neither of the existing device files works. Does anyone have recent IR or IP settings for one?
> 
> Thanks,



Looking at the LG manual at the appendix it contains all the IR Code hex commands. Can someone point me to the documentation to take these and put them in a device file for the LG TV?


Thanks, Rich


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Memphis999*  /t/1351981/irule/6840#post_22258553
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> @ all
> 
> Does anyone have the problem, that iRule is loosing connection to the gateway oder device? I have one Gateway (iTach WF2IR) and two Network devices (Marantz AV7005 and JVC RS45). After watching a movie iRule should switch off my mediaplayer, JVC and Marantz. The Mediaplayer was shutting down, but nothing else. The JVC has lost connection. iRule restart helped, but then the Marantz was also on. No reaction on buttons, the Marantz has lost the connection to. Restarting iRule a second time helped.
> 
> I don't want to restart iRule on iPad two times to power off three devices.


 

I assume you have all your devices on static IPs, correct?

 

I found that sometimes a complete shutdown, rather than a simple 'close' of an app , incl. iRules, improves its stability.

____

Axel


----------



## Samuraijones

What would I need if I wanted to control my receiver and direct TV box with RS232


----------



## Memphis999

@ Samuraijones

Take a lok here:
http://www.globalcache.com/products/itach/models2/ 


When both devices are controlled via RS232, the WF2SL or IP2SL would be possible. The IP2SL needs an Ethernet cable and the WF2SL needs an WIFI-Router. Additional you'll need a iRule license.


When it is possible to control both devices via LAN, the only thing you need is the iRule license (and a computer to configure this and iPad, iPod or Android device for iRule http://www.iruleathome.com ).


@ Axel

I know how to shutdown the iPad, but haven't tried it. Closing an app for me is not only to press the home button. Double click the home button after putting iRule with Home button in background, hold on an App and close iRule.

I'll test a reboot, but it would be annoying to do this to shut down all the devices...


Oh, and no i have not all devices on static IP's. I use DHCP, but the Router (FritzBox) reserved the IP's for the important devices, so the JVC and the Marantz are getting the same IP-Adress every time. When iRule disconnected from the Marantz, yesterday, the Web-Interface from Marantz (to reach via the IP) was available. In the Network the JVC and the Marantz answers on ping. IRule was the only one which had a problem with that.


----------



## Samuraijones

Thanks for the quick responses. I just have to to get permission from the boss and I will be set. Does anybody use an android tablet or phone with iRule. If so how well does it hold up.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Memphis999*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22255527
> 
> 
> Did anyone control a JVC Projector via IP with iRule?
> 
> I own a JVC X30, for you it is the RS45 i think.
> 
> I was setting up a Gateway with the Projector, with Port 20554 and the IP adress. In the JVC menu, I changed control from RS232 to LAN.
> 
> The connection is showing green in iRule. But no code will work.
> 
> I found one in the iRule database, and used the hex code from the JVC manual (Gary B's).
> 
> Maybe someone can give me a hint or an example how to get the JVC working via LAN.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I finally get the JVC working. With PJREQ, Delay and then the code. But how do I convert the Hex Codes from RemoteControlGuide to the needed?
> 
> I've Hex code and I think I need ASCII. But converter won't work.




If you go back on some of my posts over the couple of months I documented how I got my RS55 working over IP using the Entrance function (basically does a 3 sec keep alive using PJREQ which eliminates the need to code PJREQ to every command).


If it's not in GaryB's document then you can't "learn" new IP commands for JVC because they're not in the internal Hex table on our machines (and thus not recognized as a valid command).


----------



## Samuraijones

Hey guys I got a quick question.

My tv and receiver both have rs232 connections. How many Itachs will I need.


----------



## pauleyc

You will need two. Each needs it's own connector. You should go with a GC-100-12 which will not only give you two rs232 but IR and contacts.


----------



## Samuraijones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/6840#post_22261332
> 
> 
> You will need two. Each needs it's own connector. You should go with a GC-100-12 which will not only give you two rs232 but IR and contacts.



OK, that is what i was thinking.

Thanks.


----------



## Samuraijones

I have read that the gc-100-12 can not be updated unless sent in. Is this true.


----------



## Memphis999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/6840#post_22260523
> 
> 
> If you go back on some of my posts over the couple of months I documented how I got my RS55 working over IP using the Entrance function (basically does a 3 sec keep alive using PJREQ which eliminates the need to code PJREQ to every command).
> 
> If it's not in GaryB's document then you can't "learn" new IP commands for JVC because they're not in the internal Hex table on our machines (and thus not recognized as a valid command).



I'll search later for your posts. The thing I wonder is, that the PJREQ in Entrance is working, except of yesterday, and the PJREQ before every code makes me wait for 5 seconds to do the next command.


I don't want to "learn" new codes, I noticed that the hex codes from the guide are working when an \x is in front of each to letters (for example: Guide: 12 24 > then I use \x12\x24). In the forum was written that this code is ASCII. I personally don't know what it is, but this is working for me


----------



## CNPalmer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samuraijones*  /t/1351981/irule/6840#post_22260277
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick responses. I just have to to get permission from the boss and I will be set. Does anybody use an android tablet or phone with iRule. If so how well does it hold up.



I use iRule on my Galaxy Tab 10.1 without any issues. Works great. I don't get the same functionality as you would get with the iPad version, there are some differences/features not present, but for controlling my devices and allowing me for the custom layouts/graphics it's worth every penny of the investment. I'm only using a single iTach WF2IR unit with 1 emitter placed in front of the TV, 1 placed in front of the cable box and then the PS3 controller linked to it.


Planning to try and make templates for my Galaxy Nexus next. Not sure what I want for controls just yet as the screen real estate is a lot less than the tablet.


I use THIS for my PS3 control. After a LOT of research & actually speaking with the guys over at the Remote Shoppe, this made the most sense especially for future applications/updates. No problems at all with the device.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samuraijones*  /t/1351981/irule/6840#post_22261408
> 
> 
> I have read that the gc-100-12 can not be updated unless sent in. Is this true.



this is correct. the itach series can have firmware updates applied by the end user through the web interface. the gc-100 series must be sent to global cache. for what it's worth, i sent in two gc100s that i bought used and the thanks to friendly helpful people at global cache, the process was painless and turnaround time was quick.


you should also be aware that while the gc100-12 does offer two serial ports in one unit, the gc100 series only allow for one concurrent client connection (a client being a handheld device running irule), while the itach series allows for multiple concurrent client connections (i've read 8 concurrent for the xx2ir and 6 concurrent for the xx2sl, i've also read 8 concurrent for all itach). so, while the gc100 series has its upsides, it also has its downsides.


if you're going to be using multiple clients, and you want to control multiple devices via rs232, _and_ you consider yourself fairly tech savvy, you might want to look into a digi portserver ts series networked serial port server. they can be had on ebay for under $100 and the various models have anywhere from 1 to 16 ports. they essentially (can be set up to) accomplish the same thing as multiple xx2sl itachs (including supporting multiple concurrent connections), they just take a little more effort and know-how to get them up and running.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Graham N*  /t/1351981/irule/6810#post_22245141
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Solved the alignment problem while experimenting with grid sizes and backgrounds. My grid size was set to 51x30 and I noticed that the grid didn't extend all the way down, there was a blank line across the bottom. Using a grid size of 51x31 extended the grid over the whole screen. After saving a test screen and confirming everything was fine on both iPads I reset all pages to 51x31 and now all is ok.
> 
> I will probably wait and see if full retina support becomes available before redesigning my screens to use the no task bar option, I don't want to have to do everything twice.
> 
> Graham


I created the wood endcaps with brass fittings around the buttons that you are using, though it looks like someone else did some cutting and pasting from my background. I made the backgrounds to work on a 51x31 grid.


----------



## Graham N

Hi Steve,


Yes you helped out a lot when I was setting up for the first time. I did modify your backgrounds to suit my different pages. For some reason mine were set to 51x30 which didn't seem to matter for the iPad2 but left me with the problems shown when I first resynched everything to my new ipad3.


I managed to sort it out for myself before anyone replied by setting the grid to 51x31 as you said.


Thanks


Graham


----------



## GashPrex

I am currently in the planning stages of a A/V whole house distribution system. The current plan is to use an octava 4x8 (or 4x4) matrix system over Cat 6 as the central control of that distribution. The specs for said control and pictures are located here:

http://www.octavainc.com/image/install_guide_pdf/4x8%20cat%20matrix/4x8_HDMI_over_cat_5-6_matrix_Switch_Install_guide-020812-web.pdf 


The other option is the HDAnywhere which is a 4x4 (it’s a single wire, but it’s unclear to me if its sold to the US).


The HDMI components will be something to order of (yes I realize I only have a 4 input matrix, might use a simple splitter or a receiver on some):


1. Scientific American 8300 HD x 2 ;

2. PS3/360

3. Gaming PC

4. HTPC/Media Server


Assume for the purposes of this thread that they are all connected to the Octava in a central a/v closet, and there are 4 LED TV’s throughout the house that will be on at the same time. At each LED TV will be either a 3, 2, or 1 cat 6 cables. I am retro wiring my house and will be doing all this on my own (as I did on a smaller scale in my last house). In the future I hope to add multi-room sound and home automation, but costs will prevent this from now but the system needs to be designed with that in mind.


My current setup uses a harmony 900 remote, hiding all my equipment and only one location. That’s as far my remote experience extends. I started googling remote control systems like control 4, RTI, Creston etc… and I quickly realized that not only are those options extremely expensive, but they are closed systems requiring “professional” installation and "professional" programming (and to be frank, the people at remotecontrol.com view any attempt at DIY as a serious threat to their business). Thus, I stumbled upon iRule and this seems to fit my needs perfectly. My plan is to use some combination of Ipad/Iphone's to control. At this point in time I am not concerned with the software/programming aspect, but mainly on the “will this do what I need it to do” aspect.


I read through a lot of this thread – but not all so I apologize. I understand the basic premise that iRule needs to be able to communicate with the devices to control them. However, the details of the hardware are a little fuzzy to me. My current questions on the hardware side of this are:


1) In the “closet” I am confused as to what global cache hardware I will need (if any) to control all those components. I don’t quite understand if I can buy the large serial/ir 6 input model (Global Cache GC-100-18R) with no wireless transmission, and then connect via Ethernet that to my wireless router to create the wireless signal? or do I need Global Cache iTach WF2IR? Does there need to be a dedicated wireless signal?


2) At each remote tv location I will need the Global Cache iTach WF2IR to control the TV? Or is there something else I can use? I saw some mention of certain tv’s using the 232 connection, but that you couldn’t turn it off or on? What about lan support?


3) Why do the Wi-Fi versions support up to 8 simultaneous connections but the 18R only does 1? Does it make any practical differences? It would seem to me that only on very rare occasions would two remotes try to do something at the exact same moment?


4) Can the Octava and its fairly extensive IR ports be used to simplify the process?


If there is a guide to the hardware or something, I would appreciate a link. I realize some of these questions might demonstrate a fundamental lack of understanding of remote control mechanics but details/information on them seem to be more scarce than other electronics.


----------



## BroncoSport

I just purchased the basic version today. I want to familiarize myself with it before going "pro" and using the additional abilities.


I only use Android based phones and own one Asus Transformer tablet. I have mustered through the basic concepts of building a panel and placing buttons and assigning the commands. (cant test it as I havent installed the GC100-12 yet)


BUT, I noticed a slight issue. The stock buttons for most things are freaking small on my phone (Droid X) and on the tablet. The tablet shows most buttons at about the size of a dime. Are there any large buttons available? I tried looking but it would seem that most buttons are designed for the iphone/ipad setups.


Also, how do I make the buttons on an "activity" panel, link to the appropriate panel. Like a HDTV button, taking me right to the panel for my cable DVR??


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BroncoSport*  /t/1351981/irule/6840#post_22264705
> 
> 
> I just purchased the basic version today. I want to familiarize myself with it before going "pro" and using the additional abilities.
> 
> I only use Android based phones and own one Asus Transformer tablet. I have mustered through the basic concepts of building a panel and placing buttons and assigning the commands. (cant test it as I havent installed the GC100-12 yet)
> 
> BUT, I noticed a slight issue. The stock buttons for most things are freaking small on my phone (Droid X) and on the tablet. The tablet shows most buttons at about the size of a dime. Are there any large buttons available? I tried looking but it would seem that most buttons are designed for the iphone/ipad setups.
> 
> Also, how do I make the buttons on an "activity" panel, link to the appropriate panel. Like a HDTV button, taking me right to the panel for my cable DVR??



Make the button a Link.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BroncoSport*  /t/1351981/irule/6840#post_22264705
> 
> 
> BUT, I noticed a slight issue. The stock buttons for most things are freaking small on my phone (Droid X) and on the tablet. The tablet shows most buttons at about the size of a dime. Are there any large buttons available? I tried looking but it would seem that most buttons are designed for the iphone/ipad setups.


The standard buttons are indeed designed for iPhone/iPad. For Retina devices, there are is a set of buttons that are double the standard size.


But, there is also a third size of button - "medium". If you browse image libraries and search for "medium", those will be all the buttons that will probably best fit your device. They're available in three different themes: default black, white, and brushed metal.


Also, if you don't want to start from scratch, you could try browsing and importing the default panels for the Galaxy S2 (search "android" in browse/import panels). I think those might fit your Droid X.


SC


----------



## jimim

Popcorn and Dune users:


I there anyway to integrate iRule with either networked player to be able to start movies with just hitting a picture of the movie wanting to be watching. I"m a Mac only user, no windows so my movies is out for me. Is there anything else out there or ideas to make it work. I pretty much don't want to have to look at the display to fire a movie up.


thanks a lot everyone!


jim


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/6840#post_22266289
> 
> 
> Popcorn and Dune users:
> 
> I there anyway to integrate iRule with either networked player to be able to start movies with just hitting a picture of the movie wanting to be watching. I"m a Mac only user, no windows so my movies is out for me. Is there anything else out there or ideas to make it work. I pretty much don't want to have to look at the display to fire a movie up.
> 
> thanks a lot everyone!
> 
> jim



This is probably not the most Mac helpful answer but I would suggest a very cheap used PC. If you already have an iPad then run 10Muse on it. If not, then use MyMovies.


I think this would be a lot easier than trying to integrate it with iRule. There's just not any good Mac Dune/PCH apps out there. Even the MyMovies Mac app does not support the Dunes yet.


----------



## jimim

So is what u r saying that there isn't any real way to integrate either player with rule and to just use an app on the idevice for control?


I just looks at 10muse. it's looks pretty straight forwards. so i would pretty much use rule for controlling my tv's and players and then bounce into 10muse to fire up the movie. at that point also it doesn't really matter if u have a skin running on the network player cause the eye candy is on the iPad for selecting playback?




jimi


----------



## sfatula

I have a Pioneer SC-55 I am using with iRule to control via IP. This receiver has, oh, 50 or so listening modes. Other than creating a panel that shows many of them to allow direct selection of the listening mode (Stereo vs Surround Wide vs etc), is there another trick in iRule to allow something similar to a "drop down" menu so as to not take an entire screen to set the mode? Any other trick involved here?


----------



## ecrabb

sfatula,


No drop-down menus, but it isn't as big of a problem as you think. Try these:


1) Go through the list and knock out a bunch of modes you'll probably never use... No sense spending time programming your remote to do things you won't ever use.


2) You'll see a couple of commands called "Advanced Surround Cycle" and "THX Cycle". You can use those to cycle through those large sets of surrounds modes.


3) Use toggle commands to group similar processing modes together on one button; either the types of modes, or your favorites/most common. So, drag all of the Pro Logic IIx modes to one button, remove the delays, then set that button to "Toggle Command" = yes. Now, each time you press the button, iRule will step through those modes. Like I mentioned, you could also make a "favorites" button, and assign your favorite movie half-dozen or so favorite movie listening modes to that one button, and place it on page with your "watch movie" controls.


Using those techniques , you should be able to cut the number of buttons down to a manageable number for the context you'll need the modes in.


SC


----------



## SeldomSeen31

SUCCESS! iRule now opens my garage doors. No more taking a garage remote when I walk to the park with the kids. My phone is all I need! Thanks to Stpaulboy for the point in the right direction.


How:


Cat6 wire from garage door buttons to GC-100-12 or other relay itach device.

My garage door buttons have 2 wires, I pulled them off the wall, stripped a cat6 cable and used orange and orange striped for 1 door, green and green striped for the other. I connected the other ends to the GC-100-12.

Before doing so I touched the 2 stripped ends together and that triggered the garage door so I knew I was on the right track.

I made a panel in the builder with an ON delay OFF command for each relay.


Boom, both doors open when pressed, stop when pressed again and close when pressed a 3rd time. They also go all the way up or down on a single press.


Really pleased and kind of proud of myself for getting it done. As always thanks to all the members of the AVS and iRule communities for all the valuable information, support, help and advice.


----------



## sfatula

Yes, that makes sense of course. Not every mode is desirable or even appropriate for any given context. The SC-55 has different status codes than that found in either the build in Pioneer feedback "module", or, the newer ones checked in by others. Lots of typing to do! It also provides feedback for many other settings than provided in the modules. So, for the useful to me ones, I'll likely want to code those as well. So much to do!


----------



## thebland

QUESTION


I have 3 Directv DVRS. All are on my network using IP commands.


Is there a way to enter all the commands I want for DVR1 and copy those panels (with those same commands) for my other 2 DVRs? The commands are obviously all the same. It seems i have to drag in new commands for each DVR and assign each to a new set of commands as I can't share the same device.


Is there away to load in all my Directv commands to a set of panels and copy them for my other DVRs. This would save a lot of time!


Thanks!!


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/6870#post_22277616
> 
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> I have 3 Directv DVRS. All are on my network using IP commands.
> 
> Is there a way to enter all the commands I want for DVR1 and copy those panels (with those same commands) for my other 2 DVRs? The commands are obviously all the same. It seems i have to drag in new commands for each DVR and assign each to a new set of commands as I can't share the same device.
> 
> Is there away to load in all my Directv commands to a set of panels and copy them for my other DVRs. This would save a lot of time!
> 
> Thanks!!



Not that I know of. I just did an overhaul of my GUI due to a home remodel and the addition of a kindle fire. It is a bit of a hassle when you have multiple versions of the same panel for different rooms but because the commands are for different devices you can't copy them. If starting from scratch I've found that setting the buttons with no commands first and then copying the panels before adding the commands is the easiest method. Not perfect, but setting and aligning all the buttons is what takes the longest for me. Dragging and dropping the commands is fairly quick.


I make my DTV Linving Room panel, get all the buttons set where I want them, then copy it 3 times and rename them for the theater, family room and kitchen. Then I drop the device specific commands in to each panel after that. By far the most time consuming part was setting the buttons on the first panel.


Hope that helps.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6870#post_22277691
> 
> 
> Not that I know of. I just did an overhaul of my GUI due to a home remodel and the addition of a kindle fire. It is a bit of a hassle when you have multiple versions of the same panel for different rooms but because the commands are for different devices you can't copy them. If starting from scratch I've found that setting the buttons with no commands first and then copying the panels before adding the commands is the easiest method. Not perfect, but setting and aligning all the buttons is what takes the longest for me. Dragging and dropping the commands is fairly quick.
> 
> I make my DTV Linving Room panel, get all the buttons set where I want them, then copy it 3 times and rename them for the theater, family room and kitchen. Then I drop the device specific commands in to each panel after that. By far the most time consuming part was setting the buttons on the first panel.
> 
> Hope that helps.



You're right. I did what you suggested. Confirmed such from Itai as well.. Thanks!


----------



## BroncoSport

I am looking into a Samsung Galaxy Tab 7 for my iRule and was wondering if anyone knows if you can "map" the physical volume button of a tablet to the assigned button on an iRule panel button??


----------



## pauleyc

I got my irule working and having partial success with feedbacks from Denon AVR and Oppo 93 .. I was trying to get my projector working with IR through a GC-10-06 (port 1). Do you have to use the GC supplied IR emitter or will the various other brands work?? Issue is I have a long IR emitter for my projector already run but can't seem to get it to work. Any tricks to IR on GC-100??? I did the gateway config but nada.


----------



## pauleyc

^^ nevermind .. I was going to use RS232 for the projector so had that device loaded, not IR. Works great.


Still trying to get the Oppo to talk ...I've seen the verbose command w/ one "\" and two like is show here. Is there a difference? #SVM 3\\x0d


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/6870#post_22284500
> 
> 
> ...Still trying to get the Oppo to talk ...I've seen the verbose command w/ one "\" and two like is show here. Is there a difference? #SVM 3\\x0d



You only want one backslash (\x0d), two won't work.


----------



## thebland

*DIRECTV H-23 IP COMMANDS*


I can't find the right set of IP commands from the iRule database.

The ENTER button doesn't work on this H23 but other commands are fine. Works fine with my H22 receivers.


FWIW: the faulty 'ENTER' button gives the same 'BLUE' button command though (even though it properly displays 'enter' in the irule command box on the left side of the iRule builder screen. I use the Directv coax-to-Ethernet converter as I haven't dedicated Ethernet port at my bedroom TV. Not sure if this is a factor.


Any Directv H23 receivers users help me out here?


Thanks!


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I don't have an h23 box, but I believe the command should be: remote/processKey?key=select


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6870#post_22298341
> 
> 
> I don't have an h23 box, but I believe the command should be: remote/processKey?key=select



I'll try it!

Thanks!


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I have a jriver media center/irule question.


I am really happy with how irule works with jriver MC for the most part. Especially now that iRule can launch the Gizmo app in Android. But, I want the ability to do something more. I have several smart playlists that I use almost exclusively. My 4&5 start playlist, that randomly selects an hour and a half of songs that I've rated 4 or 5 stars, and a couple of other genre related playlists are what get listened to most often.


I use the HTTP commands to play/pause/stop/skip etc with iRule. The play pause command looks like this:


MCWS/v1/Playback/PlayPause



I've made a post over in the jriver support forums and haven't heard back, but I know there a few jriver users/experts here so thought I would try my luck.


Is there a way to send a specific command to start playing a playlist by name? I'd kind of like to add that to my music panel, kind of like a favorite channels section. Rather than having to drill down in to the menus presented by gizmo to launch the desired playlist.


I also thought that it might be cool to have a watch a movie button play a specific song, like the 20th century fox theme or something while the lights dim and the projector begins to warm up, that is less practical and by no means important.



From the documentation on http commands I found this:



Playlist


Files

Gets the files of a playlist.

Parameters:

Playlist: The playlist the command is targetted for. (default: )

PlaylistType: The type of value provided in 'Playlist' (ID: playlist id; Path: playlist path). (default: ID)

Action: The action to perform with the files (MPL: return MPL playlist; Play: plays files; Serialize: return serialized file array (basically a list of file keys)). (default: mpl)

Shuffle: Set to 1 to shuffle the files. (default: )

ActiveFile: A file key to set as active (used as the file that playback starts with, etc.). (default: -1)

ActiveFileOnly: Set to 1 to trim the returned files to only contain the active file. (default: )

PlayMode: Play mode flags delimited by commas (Add: adds to end of playlist; NextToPlay: adds files in the next to play position). (default: )

Fields: The fields to include in an MPL (use empty to include all fields). (default: )

NoLocalFilenames: Set to 1 to filter out local filenames from MPL output (since they might be meaningless to a server). (default: )

Zone: The zone the command is targetted for. (default: -1)

ZoneType: The type of value provided in 'Zone' (ID: zone id; Index: zone index; Name: zone name (default: ID)

Response:



And from another area I found this info about my 4&5 star playlist:




Field Name="ID">967683289 Field Name="Name">4 or 5 Stars Field Name="Path">Smartlists\4 or 5 Stars Field Name="Type">Smartlist



Any idea how to make a command to play it specifically?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I managed to figure out my playlist issue with jriver via irule with the help of some of the members over at the j.river forums.


The commands look like this:



/MCWS/v1/Control/MCC?Command=21026&Parameter=967683289 This one opens playlist 967683289 for editing


/MCWS/v1/Control/MCC?Command=27000&Parameter=13 This executes an ENTER command which refreshes the playlist


/MCWS/v1/Control/MCC?Command=30007&Parameter=967683289 This one plays playlist 967683289


This really will make my interface a lot easier to use. I love being able to launch jriver's gizmo app from within irule. But for 1 it takes several presses to get to my smartplaylists, launch the app, press playlists, press smart playlists, press desired smart playlist, press the first song in the list to start it playing. Then the back button 5 or 6 times to get back to irule to adjust volume, skip tracks, etc. The other issue this resolves is that currently Gizmo has no ability to refresh a smart playlist. The main smart list I listen to is my 4 & 5 star rated playlist. This creates a random 90 minute playlist of songs that I have rated 4 or 5 stars, limited to a maximum of 3 songs for any given artist and emphasis on tracks not played in the last 2 weeks. But with no ability to refresh the list, if I am listening to this playlist, then go and listen to another whole album and then back to 4&5 stars I'll hear the same stuff I heard before.


Now by pressing 1 button in iRule I can refresh the playlist and start it playing. I've created kind of a favorite channels command.


Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6870#post_22306232
> 
> 
> I managed to figure out my playlist issue with jriver via irule with the help of some of the members over at the j.river forums.
> 
> The commands look like this:
> 
> /MCWS/v1/Control/MCC?Command=21026&Parameter=967683289 This one opens playlist 967683289 for editing
> 
> /MCWS/v1/Control/MCC?Command=27000&Parameter=13 This executes an ENTER command which refreshes the playlist
> 
> /MCWS/v1/Control/MCC?Command=30007&Parameter=967683289 This one plays playlist 967683289
> 
> This really will make my interface a lot easier to use. I love being able to launch jriver's gizmo app from within irule. But for 1 it takes several presses to get to my smartplaylists, launch the app, press playlists, press smart playlists, press desired smart playlist, press the first song in the list to start it playing. Then the back button 5 or 6 times to get back to irule to adjust volume, skip tracks, etc. The other issue this resolves is that currently Gizmo has no ability to refresh a smart playlist. The main smart list I listen to is my 4 & 5 star rated playlist. This creates a random 90 minute playlist of songs that I have rated 4 or 5 stars, limited to a maximum of 3 songs for any given artist and emphasis on tracks not played in the last 2 weeks. But with no ability to refresh the list, if I am listening to this playlist, then go and listen to another whole album and then back to 4&5 stars I'll hear the same stuff I heard before.
> 
> Now by pressing 1 button in iRule I can refresh the playlist and start it playing. I've created kind of a favorite channels command.
> 
> Hope this helps someone else.



Would love to see some action pics.

Clam


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/6870#post_22306810
> 
> 
> Would love to see some action pics.
> 
> Clam




Action shots are a little tough as in Android (until I upgrade to jelly bean) has no way to take screen shots. But here is a crop of how it looks in the builder. It looks even better on the Kindle itself. I need to customize the buttons a little better, now they are just blank buttons on the background with a text label in the foreground and the commands dropped on that. But, now that I know that it works I can spend a little time and get some custom buttons made up.











The jriver icon will launch the gizmo app, the rest is pretty standard.


----------



## Golitzbt

Hi, I've been trying to read up through this thread on what others have been doing with multiple satellite and surround receivers and how to tie them together using iRule. I have received some great information from several users (jautor, heffneil, krichter1 to name a few) and have attempted to put together some panels while waiting for the completion of my basement. Drywall later this week, so I don't have anything hooked up yet to test, but by visualizing, does this make sense? Below is the wiring diagram I used to wire up the basement, along with some of the panels I just finished. Since there are 4 Samsung TV's, 1 projector, 5 DirecTV receivers and 3 Denon receivers, I have 4 separate pages for the TV's, 5 pages for the satellite receivers, 3 pages for the Denon's and 1 for the HDMI Matrix. I'd appreciate any feedback. Thanks for your comments.

 

 

 

 

 

 


Brian -


----------



## johnsills1

posted some new button images on the builder. John's Industrial Shiny under users. Check it out and if you need additional buttons added, let me know what you need.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6870#post_22306232
> 
> 
> I managed to figure out my playlist issue with jriver via irule with the help of some of the members over at the j.river forums.
> 
> The commands look like this:
> 
> /MCWS/v1/Control/MCC?Command=21026&Parameter=967683289 This one opens playlist 967683289 for editing
> 
> /MCWS/v1/Control/MCC?Command=27000&Parameter=13 This executes an ENTER command which refreshes the playlist
> 
> /MCWS/v1/Control/MCC?Command=30007&Parameter=967683289 This one plays playlist 967683289
> 
> This really will make my interface a lot easier to use. I love being able to launch jriver's gizmo app from within irule. But for 1 it takes several presses to get to my smartplaylists, launch the app, press playlists, press smart playlists, press desired smart playlist, press the first song in the list to start it playing. Then the back button 5 or 6 times to get back to irule to adjust volume, skip tracks, etc. The other issue this resolves is that currently Gizmo has no ability to refresh a smart playlist. The main smart list I listen to is my 4 & 5 star rated playlist. This creates a random 90 minute playlist of songs that I have rated 4 or 5 stars, limited to a maximum of 3 songs for any given artist and emphasis on tracks not played in the last 2 weeks. But with no ability to refresh the list, if I am listening to this playlist, then go and listen to another whole album and then back to 4&5 stars I'll hear the same stuff I heard before.
> 
> Now by pressing 1 button in iRule I can refresh the playlist and start it playing. I've created kind of a favorite channels command.
> 
> Hope this helps someone else.


I embedded a WebGizmo page within iRule in my iPad design, so that I can use both iRule for control and WebGizmo for selection in the same page:









The buttons to the right of the embedded URL control J.River Media Center (Theater Mode) using a device I created.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/6870#post_22310093
> 
> 
> posted some new button images on the builder. John's Industrial Shiny under users. Check it out and if you need additional buttons added, let me know what you need.


Very Nice!


----------



## Steve Goff

While looking at the image files in the builder I was dismayed to see parts of my images ripped out and presented as having been created by someone else. It is generally fine with me if people use parts of my stuff to achieve their ends,and even to upload those images for use by others, but it is kind of annoying to see them claim to have created them.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/6870#post_22310540
> 
> 
> I embedded a WebGizmo page within iRule in my iPad design, so that I can use both iRule for control and WebGizmo for selection in the same page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buttons to the right of the embedded URL control J.River Media Center (Theater Mode) using a device I created.



I have a Kindle Fire 7" tablet running Android Jelly Bean. Since there is only so much room and since it can launch the Gizmo app from within iRule I decided to save the real estate and just make a jriver button to launch Gizmo rather than displaying webgizmo directly in the interface.


Adding the "favorite channels" buttons just made it that much easier to use.


I do like that the album art displays in yours though. I have it set up that way on my ipod touch handset design. I might try seeing what it would look like on the Fire.


----------



## CNLiberal

I've done a search of YouTube, but not this thread. This thread is so huge, and the "original post" is not from Itai, so I'm not sure where to find the correct info. What are the differences between iRule on iOS versus Android? Thanks!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6870#post_22312006
> 
> 
> 
> I do like that the album art displays in yours though. I have it set up that way on my ipod touch handset design. I might try seeing what it would look like on the Fire.


One can create a web page for WebGizmo or WebRemote that only has the album art displayed, and then embed it in an iRule page.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CNLiberal*  /t/1351981/irule/6870#post_22312250
> 
> 
> I've done a search of YouTube, but not this thread. This thread is so huge, and the "original post" is not from Itai, so I'm not sure where to find the correct info. What are the differences between iRule on iOS versus Android? Thanks!



Not much really. They both use the same builder. The iOS app is a little deeper in the development cycle. Embedding video in android is not currently possible, like the feed from an IP camera.


I use both, and notice little difference in the apps, just differences in the handsets I use them on: iPod touch, HTC incredible and kindle fire.


----------



## johnsills1

Here are some of the pages from my Xoom Tablet setup. Hope you like it. Feedback, positive or negative is appreciated. I'm always looking for ways to improve it.


Home Page:











Denon Receiver Control:











XBMC Control Page:











HTPC Control Page:











HTPC Keyboard Control Page:


----------



## cheezit73

How are you guys launching Jriver, with MCE or something else? Also do you have it setup so that when you launch jriver for movies that it launches into theater view and if so how? Also for Steve and Seldomseen or others who are using jriver for video, if you guys have any links that you recommend that might help me get setup controlling jriver with irule please share them. I am starting to read about media core and mcws but am a bit lost. Right now I am using mediabrowser and mpchc controlled with irule using mce but want to give jriver a go so I am starting all over here!


Thanks guys!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/6870#post_22316023
> 
> 
> How are you guys launching Jriver, with MCE or something else? Also do you have it setup so that when you launch jriver for movies that it launches into theater view and if so how? Also for Steve and Seldomseen or others who are using jriver for video, if you guys have any links that you recommend that might help me get setup controlling jriver with irule please share them. I am starting to read about media core and mcws but am a bit lost. Right now I am using mediabrowser and mpchc controlled with irule using mce but want to give jriver a go so I am starting all over here!
> 
> Thanks guys!


I launch J. River Media Center using MCE controller, using a network start code I added and an addition to the MCE Controller commands file. I think my detailed posts on the subject can still be found by searching this thread. I control J. River Media Center using a device I created (called J. River Media Center) and have shared, which works over the network using an HTTP gateway. I think there are posts on this also. It provides all the network codes I need to control Media Center in Theater Mode.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I only use jriver at this time for music. There are commands in the builder for play/pause, stop, skip, etc. and they work perfectly with the computer running jriver's IP address set up as an http gateway on port 52199.


In android I launch the gizmo app for selecting music. I use an embedded webgizmo page to do the same in iOS.


I use a Dune play for video. Though with a recent remodel at my house I may start to use jriver more for that as a 2nd option.




Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve Goff

*Here is part of one of my earlier posts on how to use MCE Controller to start other programs:*



I launch J. River Media Center using MCE controller, using a network start code I added and an addition to the MCE Controller commands file. I think my detailed posts on the subject can still be found by searching this thread. I control J. River Media Center using a device I created (called J. River Media Center) and have shared, which works over the network using an HTTP gateway. I think there are posts on this also. It provides all the network codes I need to control Media Center in Theater Mode.


MCE Controller includes a file called MCEControl.commands. You likely have gone to the download page for iRule and download their commands file, which adds commands beyond those in the standard commands file. Replace the standard file with this file. Read the MCE Controller help file, which explains what MCE Contoller can do. It listens on a computer port and turns named commands into actions. Open the commands file with a text editor like notepad. You'll see that it is a text list that defines three types of commands: Startprocess Cmd, SendInput Cmd, and Shutdown Cmd.

*(In the following examples the strings start with a , but the new forum software will not display these strings with those characters in place. You just get a blank line. Look in the commands file to see how the strings should be written.)*


Here is the string that starts notepad:


StartProcess Cmd="notepad" File="C:\windows\system32\notepad.exe" /


This tells MCE Controller that when it receives the command notepad it should start that program, and it says where to find it.


Add a string just like that, but call it startxbmc instead of notepad, and replace the path to notepad.exe with the path to xbmc. It might look something like this:


StartProcess Cmd="startxbmc" File="PATH TO XBMC" /


(I'm not sure off the top how the path to XBMC looks, or what directory you'll find the main program in.)


Now in the builder go to the MCE Controller device, right click and add a command, to be called Start XBMC. In the properties box at the bottom left put the name Start XBMC and the command startxbmc. (You can look at other commands, to see how they are named and their commands.) Assign the command to a button and the button will start XBMC.


The same can be done for other programs, including J. River Media Center.


By the way, you can also add SendInput commands, which are just a combination of a virtual key number (in decimal, not hex), and true or false statements for the shift, control, and alt keys.


Here is the string for play:


SendInput Cmd="play" vk="80" Shift="true" Ctrl="true" Alt="false" /


It just tells the system that you've typed p (virtual key 80) while holding down Shift and Ctrl, which is the play command for WMC.

*Another post:*


The string is a line you add to the file called MCEControl.commands that comes with MCE Controller, and is installed by the MCE Contoller installer on the computer you want to control. Every line in the commands file has a command and what do do when MCE Controller sees that command. If you recalled, I said to download an enhanced version of the MCEControl.commands file from the iRule website to replace the one that comes with MCE Controller. Then I described opening that commands file in notepad to add the line of text we've been discussing, . You add the text to the MCEControl.commands file, save the file, and leave the file where it was installed on the computer you want to control. When MCE Controller starts it listens on the assigned port for text commands, it uses the commands file to tell it what to do when it receives a command. In this case, when it sees startxbmc, it knows to apply the start process command to the file found where you specify. That is what starts XBMC.


Two more things. First, if you change the commands file, you should restart MCE Controller on the computer so it knows about the new command(s). Second, once MCE Controller is working the way you want, make it a program that always starts up when you start the computer. You do that by adding its shortcut to the startup or start folder. That way, once you start the computer MCE Controller will start listening on its port for commands.


The close command works on any program that has focus, not just WMC


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6870#post_22316597
> 
> 
> I only use jriver at this time for music. There are commands in the builder for play/pause, stop, skip, etc. and they work perfectly with the computer running jriver's IP address set up as an http gateway on port 52199.
> 
> In android I launch the gizmo app for selecting music. I use an embedded webgizmo page to do the same in iOS.
> 
> I use a Dune play for video. Though with a recent remodel at my house I may start to use jriver more for that as a 2nd option.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


I use J. River Media Center to play both music (including multichannel music) and movies. Its automatic configuration for playing video files using Red October makes it about the easiest, most foolproof method available, and with the best video quality using madVR.


----------



## Samuraijones

Hey guys I have been trying to get my Mitsubishi 82837 to work with rs 232 and I am having some troubles getting it to do anything. I have a Gc-100-6. Any help would be great.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samuraijones*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22318917
> 
> 
> Hey guys I have been trying to get my Mitsubishi 82837 to work with rs 232 and I am having some troubles getting it to do anything. I have a Gc-100-6. Any help would be great.



Do you have the docs for that device telling you which type of cable to use (straight or crossover) and the baud rate? Then check the GC-100 via its web page to page sure the baud rate is set correctly.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

*iRule 2.3 ignores brightness setting*


I'm a bit behind the times updating to the latest version, but I immediately noticed that (on my 3rd gen iPod touch with iOS 5.1.1 ) it now ignores the global iOS brightness setting and sets its own brightness. This is a huge issue for me in a dark room as it's now blindingly bright even with the brightness set to minimum.


I'm guessing this is related to the new screen dimming feature, but I need it to be dim all the time, not just after a period of inactivity. It worked correctly on the previous version, and it can definitely be called a bug in 2.3 because even after quitting iRule the brightness is screwed up for other apps. Apps should not override global settings like that.


I'll report this to iRule support.


----------



## Samuraijones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22320256
> 
> 
> Do you have the docs for that device telling you which type of cable to use (straight or crossover) and the baud rate? Then check the GC-100 via its web page to page sure the baud rate is set correctly.



That is some of the problem. I cant seam to find any real documentation. I have been searching for days.

I am sure something is wrong because no matter what command I use, it will just shut the tv off.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Unfortunately that's the nature of RS-232 -- if the settings are wrong it won't work.


At least there are only two types of cable, and only a few baud rates to try (9600 and 19200 are the most common). If you're sure the codes are correct, then you just have to try the different combinations of cable and baud rate. If you're not sure about the codes, then that makes it harder. Can Mitsubishi support help?


BTW, where did you find the RS-232 codes?


----------



## Samuraijones

I found the codes on the irule builder.


I was hoping someone here has the info to make sure i have the right codes and cables. How would i know the difference in cables.


----------



## Samuraijones


RS-232C_Communication_Specs.pdf 450k .pdf file


Here is the only spec sheet I have found. I don't really understand how the cable works though.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samuraijones*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22322026
> 
> 
> Here is the only spec sheet I have found. I don't really understand how the cable works though.



When you buy an RS-232 cable it will be described as either straight or null modem (null modem crosses the transmit and receive wires). If you have the wrong type now, you can add a null-modem adapter on one end to achieve the same result. Obviously you need the right gender (Male or Female) at both ends too, but that's easy to see.


The doc you attached shows that you'll need a null-modem cable. Pin 2 is Rx (receive), and pin 2 of a standard serial port (such as on the GC-100) is also Rx. A straight cable would connect Rx to Rx, which is no good. You have to connect Rx to Tx, and vice versa, hence you need a crossover (null modem) cable.


Also look at the communication settings described in that doc. You need 9600 baud and Odd parity. These have to be set via the GC-100 web page, because they are not the defaults. Also make sure the other settings are correct (flow control should be disabled, because your TV doesn't support it).


This all assumes that Mitsubishi didn't change anything on your model of TV, because that doc. is fairly old.


----------



## Samuraijones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22322808
> 
> 
> When you buy an RS-232 cable it will be described as either straight or null modem (null modem crosses the transmit and receive wires). If you have the wrong type now, you can add a null-modem adapter on one end to achieve the same result. Obviously you need the right gender (Male or Female) at both ends too, but that's easy to see.
> 
> The doc you attached shows that you'll need a null-modem cable. Pin 2 is Rx (receive), and pin 2 of a standard serial port (such as on the GC-100) is also Rx. A straight cable would connect Rx to Rx, which is no good. You have to connect Rx to Tx, and vice versa, hence you need a crossover (null modem) cable.
> 
> Also look at the communication settings described in that doc. You need 9600 baud and Odd parity. These have to be set via the GC-100 web page, because they are not the defaults. Also make sure the other settings are correct (flow control should be disabled, because your TV doesn't support it).
> 
> This all assumes that Mitsubishi didn't change anything on your model of TV, because that doc. is fairly old.













I am currently using a null cable and I pulled the codes for the TV from Irule. Not sure what to do from here.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samuraijones*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22323414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently using a null cable and I pulled the codes for the TV from Irule. Not sure what to do from here.



Assuming you set the right baud rate and parity in the GC-100, then I don't know what's wrong.


What I would do is connect the GC-100 to a PC serial port instead of the TV, run Hyperterminal (or any similar program) at 9600 baud and Odd parity, and then send commands from iRule and see if they get through. If you can verify with a PC that the correct commands are being received then it proves that the cable is OK, and the problem could lie with the TV.


----------



## Samuraijones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22323825
> 
> 
> Assuming you set the right baud rate and parity in the GC-100, then I don't know what's wrong.
> 
> What I would do is connect the GC-100 to a PC serial port instead of the TV, run Hyperterminal (or any similar program) at 9600 baud and Odd parity, and then send commands from iRule and see if they get through. If you can verify with a PC that the correct commands are being received then it proves that the cable is OK, and the problem could lie with the TV.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22322808
> 
> 
> When you buy an RS-232 cable it will be described as either straight or null modem (null modem crosses the transmit and receive wires). If you have the wrong type now, you can add a null-modem adapter on one end to achieve the same result. Obviously you need the right gender (Male or Female) at both ends too, but that's easy to see.
> 
> The doc you attached shows that you'll need a null-modem cable. Pin 2 is Rx (receive), and pin 2 of a standard serial port (such as on the GC-100) is also Rx. A straight cable would connect Rx to Rx, which is no good. You have to connect Rx to Tx, and vice versa, hence you need a crossover (null modem) cable.
> 
> Also look at the communication settings described in that doc. You need 9600 baud and Odd parity. These have to be set via the GC-100 web page, because they are not the defaults. Also make sure the other settings are correct (flow control should be disabled, because your TV doesn't support it).
> 
> This all assumes that Mitsubishi didn't change anything on your model of TV, because that doc. is fairly old.













I am currently using a null cable and I pulled the codes for the TV from Irule. Not sure what to do from here.


Good news, finally got it to work. Not sure what I did but everything is working good. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## hagenstien

Hey guys! I am having a weird problem with my irule/gateway communication and was hoping someone could help.


I have my gateway working fine with my wife's iphone and my ipad, however, on my iphone it can see the gateway (has the green connection icon at the bottom) but everytime I try to send a command to a device I get that red communication error icon like the gateway is blocking the command. It just started doing this when I set up my wife's Iphone. I have a pro license so I thought I could use up to 5 devices on with the gateway.


I've deleted the irule app of my phone and reinstalled to no avail. I've also power-cycled the gateway and router.


Thoughts?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hagenstien*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22325163
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I am having a weird problem with my irule/gateway communication and was hoping someone could help.
> 
> I have my gateway working fine with my wife's iphone and my ipad, however, on my iphone it can see the gateway (has the green connection icon at the bottom) but everytime I try to send a command to a device I get that red communication error icon like the gateway is blocking the command. It just started doing this when I set up my wife's Iphone. I have a pro license so I thought I could use up to 5 devices on with the gateway.
> 
> I've deleted the irule app of my phone and reinstalled to no avail. I've also power-cycled the gateway and router.
> 
> Thoughts?



The first thing that comes to mind is that you may have the gateway defined but no devices assigned to it. So, irule indicates it has a gateway connection but because no devices are defined the commands aren't sent.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hagenstien*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22325163
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I am having a weird problem with my irule/gateway communication and was hoping someone could help.
> 
> I have my gateway working fine with my wife's iphone and my ipad, however, on my iphone it can see the gateway (has the green connection icon at the bottom) but everytime I try to send a command to a device I get that red communication error icon like the gateway is blocking the command. It just started doing this when I set up my wife's Iphone. I have a pro license so I thought I could use up to 5 devices on with the gateway.
> 
> I've deleted the irule app of my phone and reinstalled to no avail. I've also power-cycled the gateway and router.
> 
> Thoughts?


Like SeldomSeen said, check to see if your devices are attached to the Gateway in the app. One thing you can do to save yourself some trouble is to backup the Gateway configuration from a working handset (Sync tab), then restore the Gateway configuration on the non-working handset. If it works on one, it should work on the other.


Also, just a note on your 5-devices comment... The five device limit associated with iRule Pro refers to "Handsets" (or more specifically, "unique user interfaces", i.e. five people in the house, each with their own unique UI for their iPad, iPhone, Android device, etc.). There is no explicit limit to the number of "devices", i.e. TV, BD, cable/sat, etc. you can control with iRule, regardless of Basic or Pro. If your house had 20 things in it you wanted to control from 11 different Gateways, you could do so with with either version of iRule.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22320514
> 
> 
> ...iRule 2.3 now ignores the global iOS brightness setting and sets its own brightness. This is a huge issue for me in a dark room as it's now blindingly bright even with the brightness set to minimum..



Doesn't anybody else use the iOS Settings App to lower the screen brightness before running iRule? It seems like it would be a common thing to do for people with a dedicated dark room.


iRule support just confirmed that they now set the brightness level to half when iRule starts, and they will consider removing this in a future version. It would be useful if anybody else who wants to set their own brightness level contacted iRule support and requested this. There's no way that one specific brightness level can be right for everyone, since some people use iRule in dark rooms and some people in bright sunlight.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22327488
> 
> 
> Doesn't anybody else use the iOS Settings App to lower the screen brightness before running iRule? It seems like it would be a common thing to do for people with a dedicated dark room.


With the iPad I do, but I don't bother with the iPhone.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*
> 
> ]iRule support claim this is a bug in iOS, but it worked fine in iRule 2.1. With 2.3 iRule is even affecting the brightness for other Apps which run afterwards, which is certainly not desirable behaviour.


iRule support is correct - this is a bug in iOS. The reason the issue didn't exist in 2.1 is because the screen-dimming feature wasn't in 2.1. Think about how this feature works: iOS (via the API) lets an app override the system-level brightness setting, which is what iRule does. But, once the user presses the "Home" button, iRule (or any other app for that matter) is suspended by the OS, so is no longer running. It's iOS that should be saying, "Oh, this app called me to overrode the screen brightness setting, but the user just pressed the "Home" button, so I need to restore screen brightness setting to its system setting.


If you don't want to deal with the bug, you can just remember to tap iRule to restore the brightness setting before you press home, you can turn off the "Dim screen on idle" setting and manually set your screen brightness in iOS Settings, or you can put the device to sleep and wake it back up again.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22320514
> 
> *iRule 2.3 ignores brightness setting*
> 
> I'm a bit behind the times updating to the latest version, but I immediately noticed that (on my 3rd gen iPod touch with iOS 5.1.1 ) it now ignores the global iOS brightness setting and sets its own brightness. This is a huge issue for me in a dark room as it's now blindingly bright even with the brightness set to minimum.


I just tested this and realized what you're talking about. I'm guessing this is another bug in iOS. Try setting your brightness just a tick or two above the bottom of the slider, and then iRule will work as expected. Something is hinky with the system brightness setting set at 0 - I'm guessing the issue probably exists for any app that uses the screen brightness hook.


SC


----------



## kriktsemaj99

I'll experiment more tonight, but iRule support did confirm that they are forcing the brightness setting to 0.5 (half max brightness) when iRule starts. So I'm not sure I'll be able to get the behaviour I always used to rely on.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

The problem does indeed only show up when the brightness slider is set to the absolute minimum. If I set it slightly above minimum then iRule leaves it at that setting. It's still dim enough, so I can live with that as a workaround.


----------



## likelinus

I'm in the middle of setting up my iRule remote and I got my ITach IP2IR installed last night. It works great so far with one small issue. For some reason I cannot get the "Microsoft Media Manager MCE PC All Models" device to work with my Media Center. I know the PC is getting the IR codes because I'm able to use a HEX code I grabbed from my Harmony One for Sleep mode and close window (Alt+F4), but no go with the MCE codes. Any ideas or maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## TheYoshi

I'm working with my Denon AVR-4311CI and having an issue with one feedback I've defined. It's the iPod direct feedback with the specific Denon variable NSA2 (artist name) the iPod (or AVR) always seems to return a leading "/" before the name of the artist. I can't figure out a way in iRule to remove the leading "/" which is really irritating in my remote view.


An example would be that you end up with feedbacks that look like this:
/Artist

Album

Song


or to use real examples:
/The Trophy Fire

Modern Hearts

Darkness Into Gold


I've tried using NSE instead of NSA (which returns UTF8 vs. ASCII) but that makes no difference. I also attempted to use a prefix of NSA2/ to find try to trick iRule into thinking the leading / was part of the prefix vs. actual variable data but that didn't work either.


I'm creating a much more organized version of AVR-4311CI controls & feedbacks as a part of this process which I'll be sure to share when I'm done, hopefully it will be useful for some of you other Denon users.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22342262
> 
> 
> I'm working with my Denon AVR-4311CI and having an issue with one feedback I've defined. It's the iPod direct feedback with the specific Denon variable NSA2 (artist name) the iPod (or AVR) always seems to return a leading "/" before the name of the artist. I can't figure out a way in iRule to remove the leading "/" which is really irritating in my remote view.
> 
> 
> An example would be that you end up with feedbacks that look like this:
> /Artist
> 
> Album
> 
> Song
> 
> 
> or to use real examples:
> /The Trophy Fire
> 
> Modern Hearts
> 
> Darkness Into Gold
> 
> 
> I've tried using NSE instead of NSA (which returns UTF8 vs. ASCII) but that makes no difference. I also attempted to use a prefix of NSA2/ to find try to trick iRule into thinking the leading / was part of the prefix vs. actual variable data but that didn't work either.
> 
> 
> I'm creating a much more organized version of AVR-4311CI controls & feedbacks as a part of this process which I'll be sure to share when I'm done, hopefully it will be useful for some of you other Denon users.


Have you tried defining/adding the "/" as a prefix for this particular feedback? This should eliminate it in the response.

_____

Axel


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22342377
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried defining/adding the "/" as a prefix for this particular feedback? This should eliminate it in the response.
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel





> Quote:
> I also attempted to use a prefix of NSA2/ to find try to trick iRule into thinking the leading / was part of the prefix vs. actual variable data but that didn't work either.



Yep, unless you're suggesting a different way than what I've defined there? if so can you give more specifics?


----------



## Axel


Disclaimer: I only have a 4308CI and never used iRadio or alike, let alone polling respective feedback for this feature.

 

I pulled up the Serial Protocol that I have been using for my setup. Under the NSA event it lists parameter 0 to 8 for the various 'display line information'. each line is assigned to either artist, title (not clear if song or album), etc. So I assume that the protocol is probably similar to yours. The syntax for each line is the same. That said, I am wondering why you only get the "/" for artist, but not for the other lines.

 

____

Axel


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/6900#post_22343806
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I only have a 4308CI and never used iRadio or alike, let alone polling respective feedback for this feature.
> 
> 
> I pulled up the Serial Protocol that I have been using for my setup. Under the NSA event it lists parameter 0 to 8 for the various 'display line information'. each line is assigned to either artist, title (not clear if song or album), etc. So I assume that the protocol is probably similar to yours. The syntax for each line is the same. That said, I am wondering why you only get the "/" for artist, but not for the other lines.
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



I have the same (or similar) document I did notice that while it doesn't seem to explicitly mention the leading / for the NSA or NSE responses it is mentioned for both IPA and IPE responses (usually used with the dedicated iPod dock vs. iPod direct) which leads me to think that perhaps the documentation is just wrong.


Here's the example the documentation gives for NSA:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]NSA0Now Playing USB_???? 
NSA1※Come Away With Me_??? 
NSA2※Norah Jones_????????? 
NSA3※_???????????????????? 
NSA4※_???????????????????? 
NSA5※00:11 100%_??????? 
NSA6※_????????????????????
NSA7_???????????????????? 
NSA8_????????????????????

[/CODE]


And here it is for IPA:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]IPA0Now Playing iPod_??????? 
IPA1※ A HARD DAY'S NIGHT._?? 
IPA2※ /The Beatles_????????? 
IPA3※_?????????????????????? 
IPA4※ A HARD DAY'S NIGHT_??? 
IPA5※ 00:04_?????????????? 
IPA6※_?????????????????????? 
IPA7※_??????????????????????
IPA8#SFLSongs RPTAll_??? 
IPA9????????????????????????

[/CODE]


Frankly I don't care if it sends it to me, I just don't want it to show. It seems iRule could use some rudimentary text manipulation for feedbacks.


Then of course my next big feature want is for me to be able to set variables based on data in feedbacks but that's a whole different story


----------



## jacket_fan

Help me with Comcast. I am in Atlanta and I the Comcast commands for changing channels do not respond. I have tried changing delays and can't seem to get it right for the hi def channels.


Is there something that happened to Comcast or is there something else going on here?


Thanks


----------



## mdavej

Does your original remote work any better? Comcast might use SDV in your area, so rapid channel changes might not be possible.


----------



## jacket_fan

The issue was with the comcast box. Something got sideways with the box. I called and had them reset the box and all is back to normal.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Anyone having issues with the builder? I can't seem to work in it. I can see in the left side the list off all my panels and pages, but I can't click on any of the pages and view them. I added a new panel and can't rename it, I can't edit any of the names of my existing panels. Basically, nothing is working.


I am using Windows 7 PC, Chrome browser.



EDIT: Well, as soon as I ask for help (after 20 minutes of troubleshooting on my own) I navigate back to the builder and have the OH SNAP message from Chrome. I hit reload button and everything is back working.


----------



## BroncoSport

Here is a wierd issue. For a tablet, I am building 4 panels with the exact same buttons on the left side and right side. All have the same commands assigned and look identical. (the inside portion of the screen is customized for the particular function like MOVIE, TV, MUSIC).


The issue is that the receiver volume is only working on the last panel. Mute works on all of the panels. I have even gone back and deleted the commands and droppped them on again.


Any ideas? Using IR blaster right now and that works great with my Droid X phone (but the buttons are too small for practical use). I will be switching to RS232 as soon as the cable arrives.


Thanks


----------



## BroncoSport

I ended up deleting the commands on each of the panels buttons (volume up and down) and dropping the commands on them again. Now it works. So much for a true cut and paste of the panels.


Now I am trying to get my 2001 Pioneer Elite 49txi to work over RS232. I has an old db9 male ot female extention cable so I ordered a gender changer adn connected the cable from the GC100-12 to the receiver and as soon as the cable is connected, the receiver turns on (like it realizes it's connected now). I imported the rs232 / IP codes iin the builder and assigned the volume and power commands to the buttons on a new test panel, assigned the Pioneer AVR to port 1 on the RS232 gateway (same one physically connected).


And NO DICE. Nothing works through this cable. Am I missing something obvious here?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BroncoSport*  /t/1351981/irule/6930#post_22378150
> 
> 
> I ended up deleting the commands on each of the panels buttons (volume up and down) and dropping the commands on them again. Now it works. So much for a true cut and paste of the panels.
> 
> Now I am trying to get my 2001 Pioneer Elite 49txi to work over RS232. I has an old db9 male ot female extention cable so I ordered a gender changer adn connected the cable from the GC100-12 to the receiver and as soon as the cable is connected, the receiver turns on (like it realizes it's connected now). I imported the rs232 / IP codes iin the builder and assigned the volume and power commands to the buttons on a new test panel, assigned the Pioneer AVR to port 1 on the RS232 gateway (same one physically connected).
> 
> And NO DICE. Nothing works through this cable. Am I missing something obvious here?



Make sure you have the serial port defined in the gc-100 gui with the correct set up, needs to have the right baud rate, parity, stop bit, etc. Not sure what it should be for your Pioneer but that is likely in the instructions.


It also may require a crossover cable rather than a straight cable. Also referred to as a null modem cable where pins 2 and 3 are reversed. I ran in to this with a monoprice switcher recently. No where in the documentation does it say a crossover or null cable is needed, but that's what it took to get it working.


Hope that helps.


Seldom


----------



## BroncoSport

Thanks for the info. There isn't a darn thing in the manual about the Pioneer's rs232 settings, but I found a different models specs online so I will try that when I get time. I also will have to check out the cable and see if I have a straight or a crossover.


----------



## thebland

*DRAWERS*:


What's the protocol to get a drawer going?


Thanks!


----------



## Dougie085

I am setting up iRule now for the first time but I'm not sure how to do something. I want a default home screen where I press Movies Music so on, if I press Movies I'd like it to turn on the devices and then move to a new screen that has the buttons I need for that particular activity. How do I make a button press go to a new page?


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/6900_60#post_22381186
> 
> *DRAWERS*:
> 
> What's the protocol to get a drawer going?
> 
> Thanks!



Found the tutorials hidden on the website!

http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/search?q=drawers


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dougie085*  /t/1351981/irule/6930#post_22382232
> 
> 
> I am setting up iRule now for the first time but I'm not sure how to do something. I want a default home screen where I press Movies Music so on, if I press Movies I'd like it to turn on the devices and then move to a new screen that has the buttons I need for that particular activity. How do I make a button press go to a new page?


Right click your button and choose *Convert to Link*

If you want to turn your devices ON, make an entrance in your new Panel.


----------



## jimim

never knew that! pretty cool for esp the iphone setups!


on a diff note i just saw a youtube video that mentioned the sonos plugin for irule at cedia this week! it also mentioned bout the itunes one but we know that one already.


jimi


----------



## jimim

Does anyone have a transparent psd of the disney jr. logo? or even it on the iphone sized black buttons from the first set? just the transparent logo would be great if anyone can help. i suck at cleaning logo's to put them on a transparent layer.


thanks again!


jim


----------



## Dougie085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204*  /t/1351981/irule/6930#post_22383182
> 
> 
> Right click your button and choose *Convert to Link*
> 
> If you want to turn your devices ON, make an entrance in your new Panel.



Awesome thanks! So the entrance will turn everything on when entering the panel I assume? Is there an exit function that works the same but on exit? Or do I just need to setup a button that turns everything off?


----------



## ArieS1204

I use a button for all OFF.


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/6930#post_22383350
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a transparent psd of the disney jr. logo? or even it on the iphone sized black buttons from the first set? just the transparent logo would be great if anyone can help. i suck at cleaning logo's to put them on a transparent layer.
> 
> thanks again!
> 
> jim


 Disney Jr.psd 98k .psd file

I hope it's ok and big enough.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204*  /t/1351981/irule/6930#post_22384196
> 
> Disney Jr.psd 98k .psd file
> 
> I hope it's ok and big enough.



thanks! should be fine! thanks again!


jimi


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204*  /t/1351981/irule/6930#post_22383182
> 
> 
> Right click your button and choose *Convert to Link*
> 
> If you want to turn your devices ON, make an entrance in your new Panel.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dougie085*  /t/1351981/irule/6930#post_22383446
> 
> 
> Awesome thanks! So the entrance will turn everything on when entering the panel I assume? Is there an exit function that works the same but on exit? Or do I just need to setup a button that turns everything off?



Actually there is a cleaner way to do this, even when a button is a "link" it can still be a button. Convert it to a link as mentioned but then just drag the command (or commands) you want onto it as well. It will execute the commands and switch to the panel you linked it to. I like reserving entrances for feedback queries that repeat or anything that I'm guaranteed to want to happen every time I go to a panel. By doing this it gives me flexibility to enter a panel from a place and not necessarily have everything turn on. If you're sure you will ALWAYS want to execute those commands every time you enter a panel then no worries, I just found for me that avoiding power/source switching through entrances gives me a bit more control.


Just my 0.02


----------



## jimim

worked perfect! thanks again.


----------



## Dougie085

Any of you guys running XBMC and able to get feedback like file lists and stuff or library view and what not from XBMC? I'd like to be able to select songs and stuff on iRule so I don't have to use a display when playing music if it's possible. I'm not sure if iRule supports this kind of feedback?


----------



## impmonkey

I use a URL box on the ipad along with this addon to browse and view the xbmc library.

I would love a xbmc web portal that displayed just the now playing info. Anyone know of one?

Also how is everyone handling entering getting to panels when everything is already running? Or is everyone just setting up another page without commands that enters the activities pages.


----------



## jimim

anyone know about any news from cedia with irule. i saw a youtube video that mentioned sonos control being introduced?


jimi


----------



## Dougie085




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/6930#post_22393900
> 
> 
> I use a URL box on the ipad along with this addon to browse and view the xbmc library.
> 
> I would love a xbmc web portal that displayed just the now playing info. Anyone know of one?
> 
> Also how is everyone handling entering getting to panels when everything is already running? Or is everyone just setting up another page without commands that enters the activities pages.




Hmm, ok well that's one way to do it. Maybe just using the built in web interface might give me everything then.


----------



## BroncoSport

Here is a helpful tip for you "builders". The feedback might (or don't) show up on the pages until you've sent a command (button press) and the device returns a feedback! At least on my Pioneer Elite AVR, that's what was going on. I could not figure out why the feedback was placed, set up and visible in the builder....BUT not on the device after syncing. Then, after reconstructing a straight rs232 cable (had it in a box of spare cords, so I cut it and rewired it for a crossover) and connecting it, I was messing around with the panel and all of a sudden my volume feedback showed up on the tablet!


Sure wish i would have know this before I built, rebuilt, deleted, rebuilt ....and so on several times trying to "fix" the feedback!


----------



## Rich Gibson

I've moved to the Samsung Galaxy S3 from the iPhone. I didn't find the device in the handset library and then started thinking about the inner workings of iRule. I have it all going fine on the iPhone and my iPad. I started trying to get irule on my S3 and relaized I don't really understand how the panels get from the builder environment to the actual device. By that I mean when I build screens for the iPhone and iPad each went to the correct device. I can create a Galaxy S3 panel in iRule builder by copying and renaming a generic Android handset but the screen resolutions don't match (720 x 1280 for the S3) and I still don't know how it would get to the S3. Would someone please help?


Thanks, Rich


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/6930#post_22398427
> 
> 
> I've moved to the Samsung Galaxy S3 from the iPhone. I didn't find the device in the handset library and then started thinking about the inner workings of iRule. I have it all going fine on the iPhone and my iPad. I started trying to get irule on my S3 and relaized I don't really understand how the panels get from the builder environment to the actual device. By that I mean when I build screens for the iPhone and iPad each went to the correct device. I can create a Galaxy S3 panel in iRule builder by copying and renaming a generic Android handset but the screen resolutions don't match (720 x 1280 for the S3) and I still don't know how it would get to the S3. Would someone please help?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich



i believe it has something to do with which resolutions (determined by your panel setup in the builder) are "compatible" with the device you're syncing. what criteria its using to determine whats compatible and whats not, i have no idea. but i have three different handsets in the builder - one for an ipod touch/iphone at 320 x 480, one for my phone at 480 x 800, and one for my kindle fire at 600 x 1024. when i sync my ipods, the ipod handset is the only handset available to sync. when i sync my phone, the phone handset is the only handset available to sync. but when i sync my kindle fire, i can choose to sync either the kindle fire handset, or the phone handset.


since i'm at my handset limit in the builder, i can't even look at which resolutions are available. but i could have sworn i remembered there being a "custom android" one where you could specify the exact resolution of your device. am i mistaken about that?


----------



## ecrabb

Hi guys,


The handsets all need to be rebuilt with Drawers in mind, iRule is a little behind on getting the handset definition for the Galaxy S III...


But for now, try this:

*Android Custom*

720 width

1280 height

70 status height

_Portrait:_

54 rows

30 columns

_Landscape:_

30 rows

53 columns


There are also no background images in the Builder for the S3, but if you have Gimp or Photoshop, you can use any old PNG or JPG you can find on the internet (try googling desktop backgrounds or "wallpaper"), and crop it to size, which should be:

720x1210 portrait

1280x650 landscape


Give those settings a try and let us know how they work.


SC


----------



## Dougie085

Picked up a Nexus 7 to see how I like it with iRule and what not, I think I'd rather have a larger tablet, but we'll see. So now I need to start making the interface for it lol.


One thing I'm not sure on is if I should setup my panels by activity, or by device....or do I need to do both I guess?


----------



## ecrabb

iRule was demoing a Nexus 7 at CEDIA. It's actually a pretty slick little device, and the price is certainly right.


I'm an Apple/iOS guy personally, but I'm seriously thinking about a Nexus 7 just for remote control duty. It's less than a Harmon 1100!!!


Depends on how many sources vs "activities" you have, but you can set it up however you like. I'd probably try a similar setup to the default iPad layout and see how it worked out.


You'll probably want to use the "medium" buttons on the Nexus 7.


SC


----------



## Dougie085

I used to like Apple products until I got an android phone. Now I love android and since they started suing all the android based companies I'm just sort of anti apple cause they are kind of being douches lol. The Nexus 7 is spec'd amazingly for the price. It's incredibly fast and very smooth interface with an incredibly responsive touch screen.


----------



## Steve Goff

I just noticed the new drawer feature, read the tutorials, and created my first drawers. This is a great new feature! But I have some questions. I set up a panel for common functions, with a page with volume control on the right and input selection, power, and lights on the left. Then I made drawers on the left and right of other panels for these functions to slide in and out. But I don't want the common functions panel and page to show up in the list of my panels in the phone. I'm sure there is a way to hide them, but I don't remember what it is. Also, I'd like to customize the graphic for the drawer handle, but I don't see a way. Is there a way to do this?


EDIT: I've already found the way to hide the panel. I guess I need to create some new backgrounds for drawers!


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/6930#post_22399938
> 
> 
> The handsets all need to be rebuilt with Drawers in mind



Steve, just curious... what is it that's being changed in light of the drawers addition? drawers seem to be working just fine for me using the "old" handsets.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dougie085*  /t/1351981/irule/6930#post_22400111
> 
> 
> One thing I'm not sure on is if I should setup my panels by activity, or by device....or do I need to do both I guess?



since there's no limit to the number of panels you can create, i would definitely suggest having both activities and devices. the majority of my setup's functionality revolves around activities. but it's also nice to have dedicated all-function-inclusive device specific panels at my disposal for the rare times when uncommon tweaks/commands are needed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/6930#post_22400439
> 
> 
> Also, I'd like to customize the graphic for the drawer handle, but I don't see a way. Is there a way to do this?



this is currently not possible, but it's already been brought up on the getsatisfaction support site. in addition, i've suggested adding the capability to put a text label on the handles.


----------



## Steve Goff

I plan to rebuild some of my iPhone pages with drawers to have fewer buttons, since some of the features I've crammed onto a page (such as volume control) can better be handled by drawers.


----------



## Dougie085

Well, I'll still be making a Nexus device setup but I never planned to use it soley for my remote. Walmart got the Refurb Galaxy 8.9's back in with the media dock keyboard dock and a bunch of other stuff for only 249, so I grabbed one real quick cause I think it's perfect for dedicated theater/living room remote









http://www.walmart.com/ip/Samsung-Galaxy-Tab-GTP7310MA16VPRB-8.9-16GB-Android-3.1-Honeycomb-OS-Gray-Refurbished-w-New-SD-Card-Reader-Keyboard-Dock-and-Desktop-Dock/20552251 


Think it runs the same resolution as the Nexus anyways though. I need to figure out how to edit the backgrounds to make it line up right with the buttons though as I'm not sure how.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/6930#post_22399938
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> The handsets all need to be rebuilt with Drawers in mind, iRule is a little behind on getting the handset definition for the Galaxy S III...
> 
> But for now, try this:
> *Android Custom*
> 
> 720 width
> 
> 1280 height
> 
> 70 status height
> _Portrait:_
> 
> 54 rows
> 
> 30 columns
> _Landscape:_
> 
> 30 rows
> 
> 53 columns
> 
> There are also no background images in the Builder for the S3, but if you have Gimp or Photoshop, you can use any old PNG or JPG you can find on the internet (try googling desktop backgrounds or "wallpaper"), and crop it to size, which should be:
> 
> 720x1210 portrait
> 
> 1280x650 landscape
> 
> Give those settings a try and let us know how they work.
> 
> SC



The settings work perfectly. Unfortunately all the icon images appear tiny. The aspect ratio 54 x 30 yields very tiny buttons. I changed it to 38 x30 and got a better relationship. Thanks very much. I have an Oppo Blu-Ray device and that works as well. Doing that I learned how to change the relative sizes of the control images.


----------



## impmonkey

With a larger resolution like on your phone use the retina icons in the builder.

They are much larger and meant for a higher resolution screen.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/6960#post_22403335
> 
> 
> With a larger resolution like on your phone use the retina icons in the builder.
> 
> They are much larger and meant for a higher resolution screen.



Wow, thanks very much!


----------



## Steve Goff

Today I made a new Steampunk background to use with drawers:


----------



## drew1910

I just got started with iRule tonight and got it working with my Vera 3 on my S3 and Tab 10.1. Has anyone found a way to add feedback for Vera?


----------



## movie_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RDHolmes*  /t/1351981/irule/5400#post_21271340
> 
> 
> 
> If I am not mistaken the SR7005 Network Commands should work. They work with my SR6006,



Well, can't seem to find them on the "Browse and Import devices" area.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *movie_fan*  /t/1351981/irule/6960#post_22408834
> 
> 
> Well, can't seem to find them on the "Browse and Import devices" area.



Seems to be plenty of Marantz receivers listed - There are more in the USER tab and some specifically for the AV7005.


----------



## Freak1

Hi Guys.


I just started setting up irule.


I want to control my Pioneer, my Windows media center and my Panasonic Projector.


I got the Pioneer and the Media center running like a charm via network. But my projector doesn't have that. I believe i was told i could use my Medie center PCs RS232 com port with a long cable to the Projector.


This is what it says on the knowledge base: Panasonic Projectors use Straight-Through RS232 cable and Baud Rate of 9600


Is it possible and if yes how?


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freak1*  /t/1351981/irule/6960#post_22412051
> 
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> I just started setting up irule.
> 
> I want to control my Pioneer, my Windows media center and my Panasonic Projector.
> 
> I got the Pioneer and the Media center running like a charm via network. But my projector doesn't have that. I believe i was told i could use my Medie center PCs RS232 com port with a long cable to the Projector.
> 
> This is what it says on the knowledge base: Panasonic Projectors use Straight-Through RS232 cable and Baud Rate of 9600
> 
> Is it possible and if yes how?



Impressed that you have a computer with an RS232 port - haven't seen one of those on a motherboard in some time. One option is to get a Global Cache iTach to control the Panny. If you are trying not to spend any money, then you will probably need to go with something like Eventghost (search the USER devices for eventghost). I have never used Eventghost and can't really help you with using it, but I think it can do what you want. The iTach would be more plug-n-play.


----------



## Freak1

It does have an good old com port. But come to think about it i might go with a GLOBAL CACHE GC-100-06, then i can also use it to control my Samsung 46ES8005 TV that apparently doesn't support control over IP. And my Top set box as well.


That just lead me to new questions 


1. The Globle cache will be placed in my basement together with my 2 HTPC, Top set box and Pioneer receiver. I will then take a IR blaster and place it on the IR header on the TV and connect it to the Globle Cache. I need to buy that also right? Is it any particular? Also how do i find the IR header on the TV? Its very slim line cant really see where its is.


2. I has 3 ports and then can be used with 2 IRs each. But if i want to use 2 for my HTPCs that both have an IR resiver that can be used to power them on and off. Then they need to be connected to different ports or they will both turn on and off at the same time? Then i have to use 1 port for HTPC 1 + Top set box. 1 port for HTPC 2 1 port for Samsung TV then i have 2 spare IRs for more Top set boxes, wii, xbox and so on?


3. I need a long cable for the projector about 15 meters. What kind of cable should i get? null modem?


EDIT:

Just found out the Global cache only supports 1 connection at the time. That way we cant use 1 ipad for the TV and 1 for the Projector and connect to the same cache. I guess the ITACH is better then. Then i should get a Global Cache iTach IP2SL-P and a Global Cache iTach IP2IR instead?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freak1*  /t/1351981/irule/6960#post_22412477
> 
> 
> It does have an good old com port. But come to think about it i might go with a GLOBAL CACHE GC-100-06, then i can also use it to control my Samsung 46ES8005 TV that apparently doesn't support control over IP. And my Top set box as well.
> 
> That just lead me to new questions
> 
> 1. The Globle cache will be placed in my basement together with my 2 HTPC, Top set box and Pioneer receiver. I will then take a IR blaster and place it on the IR header on the TV and connect it to the Globle Cache. I need to buy that also right? Is it any particular? Also how do i find the IR header on the TV? Its very slim line cant really see where its is.
> 
> 2. I has 3 ports and then can be used with 2 IRs each. But if i want to use 2 for my HTPCs that both have an IR resiver that can be used to power them on and off. Then they need to be connected to different ports or they will both turn on and off at the same time? Then i have to use 1 port for HTPC 1 + Top set box. 1 port for HTPC 2 1 port for Samsung TV then i have 2 spare IRs for more Top set boxes, wii, xbox and so on?
> 
> 3. I need a long cable for the projector about 15 meters. What kind of cable should i get? null modem?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just found out the Global cache only supports 1 connection at the time. That way we cant use 1 ipad for the TV and 1 for the Projector and connect to the same cache. I guess the ITACH is better then. Then i should get a Global Cache iTach IP2SL-P and a Global Cache iTach IP2IR instead?



1.You just want the small IR emitter if you want to stick it on the front of the TV. Some TV manuals indicate where the IR receiver is, some don't. If you can't see it immediately try a flashlight. If that doesn't work, do a "crawl": Set up a page with in the builder with a volume up command and set it to repeat when held down. Then take the IR bud and start on one edge of the TV's bezel and while holding the volume up button, slowly move the bud around the bezel until you get the volume up working. If this is too much of pain, you could do the same with the TV's own remote, put it right up against the TV and press buttons as you slowly move it around. I had to do this with a samsung TV. Couldn't see it, emailed tech support, where they said it was, it wasn't. But I found it using this method.



2. If the HTPC's use the same remote protocol they will need to be assigned to separate ports on the ITACH or the commands will affect both PCs. If the commands are different you could use a duel emitter connected to 1 port.


3. You will need to know if your projetor uses a straight rs232 cable or a crossover/null modem connection. I've run had issues, especially with monoprice products like their hdmi matrices that don't say in the documentation what type to use. Starting with a straight cable and adding a null modem adapter is fairly simple and at little cost.


IF you need to connect multiple iDevices/androids for control at the same time then the ITACH family is the way to go. The itach ip2ir comes with a blaster and 3 single IR emitters. You can purchase dual emitters from iRule or go a step further and get some sort of IR emitting block, I believe there is one that is recommended by users here, can't recall the name of it as I have no need.


In my system, I use a gc-100-12 for control of all the stuff in the theater as there will never be any more than 1 connection. The rest of the house runs on ip2sl and ip2ir products as multiple connections are used all the time.



Hope that helps.


Seldom


----------



## drew1910

Why is it that some of the global catche products can only be controlled by one device at a time?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew1910*  /t/1351981/irule/6960#post_22412961
> 
> 
> Why is it that some of the global catche products can only be controlled by one device at a time?


The GC-100 series was designed to accept one TCP (network) connection at a time (not sure why, but perhaps they have limited memory). But that is one connection for each serial port and another for IR. So depending on your devices you can actually have multiple connections.


iRule could easily open a connection to send each command and close it afterwards, to allow sharing with the GC-100 (especially with IR where there's no feedback), but they don't seem to want to add that capability.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I want to give a compliment to the iRule dev team. I implemented gestures in my Android version of my set up for the first time yesterday: AWESOME!


I had previously used gestures on my idevices, a 1g and a 3g ipod touch. . I set it up mostly for DVR watching with my DTV boxes. Swipe right for FF, single tap for PLAY, swipe left for RR. My thought being that those are the types of operations used every day that looking at the TV screen is the most important. The 1g was basically unusable for what I was trying to do. The gestures had a significant delay or were not accepted at all. The 3g ipod wasn't much better. The commands were accepted, but I couldn't consistently get the PLAY button to stop FF at the end of commercials. It always overshoot by a good bit. I pretty much gave up using that panel. Not to say others haven't found success with it, especially on the ipad. It just didn't work well for what I wanted.


Enter my rooted Android 4.1 Jelly Bean Kindle Fire. I've been working on my panels for a while now. I got the Kindle for my birthday in July which coincided withe a basement remodel so I took the opportunity to start from scratch with my set up. I bought the monoprice PID 8151 4x4 HDMI over cat6 matrix and use that to send DTV, PS3, and Dune signals to my living room, kitchen, family room and theater.


I have it all just about tweaked to where I am happy with how it all works, links, delays for power on macros etc are all working nicely. Gestures was kind of in the back of my mind to try again. Over the last week I've spent some time on the couch with the Kindle watching DVR and while I love the layout:











when needing to move through 5 sets of commercials during a 42 minute show it just wasn't so nice. I thought maybe I'd make a DVR panel, use the giant buttons from the retina collection and just use that. Or gestures:












I'm not a pro when it comes to graphics. I'll likely work up something a little better but I didn't want to spend a ton of time on it if it wasn't going to get work well and never get used/seen.


But, I have to say that it works fantastically. I use the DTV Fast Forward and Rewind commands 3 times for speedy skips as I never have a need for the 1x and 2x speeds (I can get 1x if I need it for some reason by hitting FF twice and then RR once). A swipe right triggers the FF instantly. And more importantly the single tap registers just as fast to stop the FF after a commercial skip. For me, the IOS version always seemed to be waiting a split second for a double tap or maybe it was just slow. Not so on the Fire.


I don't know for sure if this is just great development by the iRule team or just that I'm using a faster/newer tablet. or that the custom ROM I'm running makes the difference. But I have to say that I'm really happy with how it works.


Oh, and finally being able to take a screen shot in Android is super nice for sharing panel layouts here with everyone!


----------



## mystikjoe

anyone in pa (i live in schuylkill county) interested in programming my living room and theater with the irule software? i'm glad to pay i just don't have time to set it up.


living room config:

marantz av7005

oppo bdp-95

directv receiver

panasonic pt65vt25 tv

ps3


theater

jvc rs-45

pioneer sc-35

driectv receiver

ps3


thanks in advance!


----------



## Freak1

I can't get my Pioneer LX75 to turn on via irule its the same with the pioneer app for ipad. I guess that means i need to control it via. IR to get it to turn on?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freak1*  /t/1351981/irule/6960#post_22429573
> 
> 
> I can't get my Pioneer LX75 to turn on via irule its the same with the pioneer app for ipad. I guess that means i need to control it via. IR to get it to turn on?


Check if the LX75 has a setting to enable network standby (or something similar). It's a pretty common option, because it will use a bit more power when off than normal standby.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Freak1*  /t/1351981/irule/6960#post_22429573
> 
> 
> I can't get my Pioneer LX75 to turn on via irule its the same with the pioneer app for ipad. I guess that means i need to control it via. IR to get it to turn on?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/6960#post_22429742
> 
> 
> Check if the LX75 has a setting to enable network standby (or something similar). It's a pretty common option, because it will use a bit more power when off than normal standby.



A quick look at the online manual indicates that there is a Network Standby setting. Couldn't tell what the default is, but that would be the place to start.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Directv feedback quesiton/help needed.


I have the feedback working well based on the provided feedbacks in the builder. However, I wanted to set up a page with favorite channels (think Sunday Ticket page where each channel indicates what game is on that channel in a feedback beneath the button). This seems possible based on the Directv published protocol:

http://www.sbcatest.com/TechUpdates/DTV-MD-0359-DIRECTV%20SHEF%20Public%20Beta%20Command%20Set-V1.0.pdf 


Specifically this section:


3.2.2.1 Get Program Info Request Command

Table 3-7: Get Program Info Request Definition

Field Description Value Default Value

Get Program Info - http://STBIPort/tv/getProgInfo?major=num[&minor=num][&time=num ]

major Major number of channel to tune to. 1…9999

minor Minor number of channel to tune to.

Note: 65535 is used for no minor number

0…999, 65535 65535

time Time of the program to query seconds since

epoch time

current time since epoch

time



I'm not quite sure to add a specific feedback command in the builder that would enable this. My guess is that I would need to add 1 for each channel I wanted to get the feedback from, but not quite sure how to set it up....


----------



## IGO2XS

Hey guys, I just got my iPhone 5 a few days ago and I have a little bit more real estate to play with. Can I take advantage of this extra room on my screen.?


----------



## ecrabb

IGO2XS,


Taking advantage of the larger iPhone 5 screen will require an update to iRule Builder to add the new handset template, but more importantly the app will also have to be updated, which means it will need to be submitted to Apple for review and approval. So, yes we'll definitely be able to take advantage of the extra screen real estate, but we'll all have to wait for the developers to make the changes and for Apple to approve the app.


I've been procrastinating, but I think I better get my iPhone 5 ordered!


SC


----------



## fornold

I have been looking into going with iRule for my remote option for my media room. I have a rather basic question though.


I understand that the Builder is a web based product that is used to construct the panels, etc needed for the app on say an iPad. The part that is not clear to me is when I am "finished" with using the Builder is everything loaded onto the iPad for use or does it load things as needed? In other words, do I need an Internet connection to use the app? I realize I need a connection to my home network, but my internet connection sucks big time and wouldn't want to have to access information from the iRule site to run the app in real time.


Thanks


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fornold*  /t/1351981/irule/6960#post_22439136
> 
> 
> I have been looking into going with iRule for my remote option for my media room. I have a rather basic question though.
> 
> I understand that the Builder is a web based product that is used to construct the panels, etc needed for the app on say an iPad. The part that is not clear to me is when I am "finished" with using the Builder is everything loaded onto the iPad for use or does it load things as needed? In other words, do I need an Internet connection to use the app? I realize I need a connection to my home network, but my internet connection sucks big time and wouldn't want to have to access information from the iRule site to run the app in real time.
> 
> Thanks



Once loaded on your ipad/iphone/ipod you do not need an internet connection. The builder is cloud based and you will need an internet connection to use it. But after you finish your layout and save it you're all set. Then download the app from the app store or play store, sync with your build and everything the app needs is downloaded to your device and the only connection needed is a LAN connection to your wireless network to send commands.


----------



## IGO2XS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/6960_40#post_22438617
> 
> 
> IGO2XS,
> 
> Taking advantage of the larger iPhone 5 screen will require an update to iRule Builder to add the new handset template, but more importantly the app will also have to be updated, which means it will need to be submitted to Apple for review and approval. So, yes we'll definitely be able to take advantage of the extra screen real estate, but we'll all have to wait for the developers to make the changes and for Apple to approve the app.
> 
> I've been procrastinating, but I think I better get my iPhone 5 ordered!
> 
> SC



Thanks, I upgraded from the 4s so it really wasn't much of an upgrade. The bigger screen is nice but not significant with day to day use. However, I think it will make a significant upgrade with iRule. I think the extra 1/2" of screen will make it much easier to organize the buttons.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS*  /t/1351981/irule/6960#post_22440580
> 
> 
> Thanks, I upgraded from the 4s so it really wasn't much of an upgrade. The bigger screen is nice but not significant with day to day use. However, I think it will make a significant upgrade with iRule. I think the extra 1/2" of screen will make it much easier to organize the buttons.


Thanks for the info. From what I'm reading, it's just a very nice, solid evolutionary upgrade from the 4s (save for the maps, which apparently completely depends on where you live whether it sucks or not). I gave my upgrade to my wife to get a 4s, so I'm still using my iPhone 4, and really looking forward to a much nicer camera, 1080p video, much, much faster processor, and of course the bigger screen will be nice - both for video and the occasional game, and definitely for a more spacious iRule layout.


BTW, your theater, home, and shop are absolutely stunning! Kudos!


SC


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Ok, so DTV channel specific feedback. I am nearly there just need the last push. If I send this command via my browser:

http://192.168.1.105:8080/tv/getProgInfo?major=712 


I get this result:


{

"callsign": "NFLHD",

"duration": 16200,

"isOffAir": false,

"isPclocked": 3,

"isPpv": true,

"isPurchased": false,

"isRecording": false,

"isVod": false,

"major": 712,

"minor": 65535,

"programId": "4294967295",

"rating": "No Rating",

"startTime": 1348756736,

"stationId": 4823557,

"status": {

"code": 200,

"commandResult": 0,

"msg": "OK.",

"query": "/tv/getProgInfo?major=712"

},

"title": "Upcoming: Bengals @ Jaguars"



I have a button on my Sunday Ticket page with buttons for each Sunday ticket channel, I'd like a feedback beneath each button displaying what game is on that channel. What I need irule to display is: Upcoming: Bengals @ Jaguars


I am not sure how to set up the feedback command to make that happen and ignore all of the rest of the data. Anyone able to push me in the right direction? From there I can create a bunch of feedbacks, 1 for each channel number. This would also be nice for my favorite channels page, being able to see at a glance what is showing on each channel. My only concern is that the my Kindle Fire handset will overload with too much feedback.


thanks!


EDIT





Figured it out, example panel and process post to come!


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Figured it out. Not an elegant solution by any stretch, but it works.


1. Add a copy of the DTV Feedback for each channel that you want feedback for.


2. Add a device for each channel with command: tv/getProgInfo?major=XXX where XXX is the channel number.


3. Set the feedback for each channel to the corresponding device with the same channel.


4. Add each command to the panel entrance and set repeat for 60 seconds and put a delay between each command of 40 seconds so the device and DTV box has time to deal with each command/feedback command.


5. Sync


6. Add new gateways, IP address should be the same as your main DTV commands gateway, 1 gateway for each channel.


7. Add each device to the channel gateway.













EDIT



Spoke waaaaaay too soon.


It worked once, took a screen shot and then it all went to hell. The DTV receiver just bogged down, commands don't work, feedback on even my main page is not working.


So, while the process above will yield a battle win the war is lost.


Bummer.


----------



## lilwheezy75

I did a pretty decent job today setting up Irule for my iphone but there are two programs on my media center i would like to set up control for. Spotify and Plex Media center


Im sure i can easily control them but what i want to do is Launch the PC app from irule but dont know how to do this?


Besides launching the PC app for spotify is their a easier way to integrate it into irule?


While im at it... Emulators, Can i launch a emulator on my PC with a particular game? So say i want to load images of the specific games i have into a irule remote can i set a macro to open the emulator, go full screen, and load the game? How is this done?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilwheezy75*  /t/1351981/irule/6960#post_22443972
> 
> 
> I did a pretty decent job today setting up Irule for my iphone but there are two programs on my media center i would like to set up control for. Spotify and Plex Media center
> 
> Im sure i can easily control them but what i want to do is Launch the PC app from irule but dont know how to do this?
> 
> Besides launching the PC app for spotify is their a easier way to integrate it into irule?
> 
> While im at it... Emulators, Can i launch a emulator on my PC with a particular game? So say i want to load images of the specific games i have into a irule remote can i set a macro to open the emulator, go full screen, and load the game? How is this done?


You can use MCE Controller to launch just about any program on your PC, as described in previous posts.


----------



## DancingKnight

Greetings everyone! I've been playing around with iRule and really like the app. At this point just experimenting with iRules and my tablet to "get a feel of things".


I was testing 2-way feedback for my RX-A2000 and it does not seem to work. Has anyone got 2-way feedback working with RX-A2000?


Here are some details:

- I have a Pro license for iRule Builder

- I have a direct TCP/IP connection from my router to my RX-A2000

- My Android tablet (running latest iRule) can turn on and off the RX-A2000 with no issue (via WIFI)

- I created a panel to see the status for volume and power from the RX-A2000 for main and all zones, and in each case nothing displays.

- I tried for each feedback putting "\x0D" in "Ends With" and it did not seem to make any difference, unfortunately.

- I am using the feedback codes from the "iRules" tab when importing.


Look forward to getting help on this issue.


Thanks!


----------



## lilwheezy75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/6960#post_22444340
> 
> 
> You can use MCE Controller to launch just about any program on your PC, as described in previous posts.



Thanks ill look into it. Digging through this thread is difficult but I didn't know mice controller will allow it so ill look deeper


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DancingKnight*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22444510
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I was testing 2-way feedback for my RX-A2000 and it does not seem to work.


The feedbacks in the database look OK, although I don't have an A-Series receiver to test them. But don't forget that feedback for volume won't be displayed until the volume is changed, and if you haven't sent a command for 40 seconds the Yamaha will close the TCP connection and that will prevent any feedback from being received (it will even prevent iRule from sending new commands until you force it to reconnect again).


----------



## sumolounge

Hi,


I have not really been active on the forums before, but thought I would share my iRule designs with everyone for inspiration. Everything is designed from scratch and can be scaled for when they decide to support the retina resolution on the ipad.


This is a work in progress and some of the buttons are not final in size or style. The layout is pretty much set in stone. Let me know what you think


----------



## drew1910

Has anyone been able to control a Dish VIP 722K through IP? From my research I haven't found anything.


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sumolounge*  /t/1351981/irule/6900_100#post_22448934
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have not really been active on the forums before, but thought I would share my iRule designs with everyone for inspiration. Everything is designed from scratch and can be scaled for when they decide to support the retina resolution on the ipad.
> 
> 
> This is a work in progress and some of the buttons are not final in size or style. The layout is pretty much set in stone. Let me know what you think



How does that volume slider graphic work?


----------



## sumolounge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22449073
> 
> 
> How does that volume slider graphic work?



Basically iRule "draws a blue gradient volume bar on top of the graphic. I dont think that you are able to change the look of it other than size and placement.


----------



## sumolounge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22449073
> 
> 
> How does that volume slider graphic work?



Here is a screenshot so you can get a better idea of the end result:


----------



## IGO2XS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sumolounge*  /t/1351981/irule/6960_40#post_22448934
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have not really been active on the forums before, but thought I would share my iRule designs with everyone for inspiration. Everything is designed from scratch and can be scaled for when they decide to support the retina resolution on the ipad.
> 
> This is a work in progress and some of the buttons are not final in size or style. The layout is pretty much set in stone. Let me know what you think



I really love those buttons. Where did you come up with them? Please share


----------



## sumolounge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22450084
> 
> 
> I really love those buttons. Where did you come up with them? Please share



Well, just a minimalistic approach to design







Sure, I can share them. Was considering to do so when finished, both as Illustrator file and PNGs but also as shared panel via iRule so people can import a copy to their own iPad.

Any special format you were thinking of?


----------



## IGO2XS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sumolounge*  /t/1351981/irule/6960_40#post_22452317
> 
> 
> Well, just a minimalistic approach to design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I can share them. Was considering to do so when finished, both as Illustrator file and PNGs but also as shared panel via iRule so people can import a copy to their own iPad.
> 
> Any special format you were thinking of?



Your design is outstanding and there is a lot to say about simple. png is good for me when ever you are ready.







Please let me know if when you post your panels.....thank you!!


----------



## thepainter

I'm sure you will receive a lot of "me too's" (including me) so please let us know when you share or where we can get the .png files. looks great.


Paul


----------



## lilwheezy75

I was trying to change my channel using irule and mce controller but the number buttons do not work. Is this a known issue or is there a different way to enter numerical digits in WMc using irule


----------



## BroncoSport

Here's a wierd one...


I am building a 4 panel setup for my new Nexus 7 tablet and panel #4 is a "settings" screen. I have static buttons (links) on the left side to switch between the panels. Everytime I select the "settings" button/link, it switches to that panel but looses the WiFi connection! Pretty strange and it happens everytime. Also after it is on that panel, if I switch back to any of the other three panels, the WiFi connection with my Global Cache does not reconnect. I have to re-sync to establish the connection again.


Any thoughts? I haven't had time to try it, but I ithink I will delete the "settings" panel and paste a fresh copy of the home panel.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sumolounge*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22448934
> 
> 
> This is a work in progress and some of the buttons are not final in size or style. The layout is pretty much set in stone. Let me know what you think


Letting you know what I think: Outstanding!


As a designer myself, I love it. Very clean and simple. I know some people would complain that it's too dark, but there's no accounting for taste.










SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BroncoSport*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22457757
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? I haven't had time to try it, but I ithink I will delete the "settings" panel and paste a fresh copy of the home panel.


That sounds like a bug. You should send a backup IRL file to support for testing.


SC


----------



## dykz34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew1910*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22449017
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to control a Dish VIP 722K through IP? From my research I haven't found anything.



Same here - wish it was possible.


----------



## BroncoSport

OK I solved the problem. What was happening was that the IP address I entered into the network gateway for my JVC projector had changed. I guess I had the projector set at DHCP instead of a static IP and we lost power a few days ago. Appearantly every time the settings tab was selected an entrance started for the JVC and it started hanging because it couldn't communicate with the projector.


So simple and stupid.


Everything is working now, except for a few design/command bugs, but that is just the small things like missing commands and buttons that I need on various screens that aren't there now.


----------



## thepainter

Anyone have a Nuvo Essentia up and running with an iTach wireless serial adapter? What kind of serial cable does it use?


Thanks


----------



## AirBenji

Hi Folks - I apologize if this has been asked and answered, but I couldn't find it in the thread using the search function.


My question relates to controling the aspect ratio change function of the Oppo BDP-93 through iRule. My goal is pretty simple: press one button to switch from HDTV to Cinemascope. I have the Panamorph morotized sled so that part is easy, but the Oppo manual isn't clear on exactly what needs to be input to the player to do a direct switch to a certain aspect ratio.


I have attached the control protocol here and the command code is "SZM" (on page 7 of the pdf). But the parameter isn't clear. Can anyone tell me what the command should look like to switch from standard 16:9 to the letterbox format (vertical stretch) for Cinemascope?


Thanks in advance!!

Ben

BDP83_RS232_Protocol_v2.1.pdf 191k .pdf file


----------



## ecrabb

Hi Ben,


The way I read the protocol doc, the "AR" parameter is a toggle between stretch, letterbox, or pillarbox, so no discrete command for vertical for stretch. I don't have an Oppo to test (it's a winter purchase, hopefully), but since it's the first value, it's probably the first in the series. My guess is that you can simply send the SZM command once with the "AR" parameter, then set it back to '1' when you slide the lens back out. So, if it were me, I'd try these two commands:


When you go to scope mode:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]#SZM AR\x0D

[/CODE]


When you go back to 16:9 mode:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]#SZM 1\x0D

[/CODE]


Make sure you keep a space between the SZM and the AR or 1. If you want to make sure you don't miss the space, you can sub the ascii hex code for space, which is 20. In that case, the commands would look like:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]#SZM\x20AR\x0D
#SZM\x201\x0D

[/CODE]


Personally, I think the space is probably easiest to read.


Hopefully when you set it back to "1", that the next time you execute the AR function, it goes back to stretch and not to letterbox.


Give it a whirl and please let us know how it works!


SC


----------



## Anthony A.

i am trying to control the dune with ip control and i can't seem to get it to work. can someone outline exactly what steps i need to do to enable the ip commands that i imported into devices to work on my dune?


thanks in advance.


----------



## ecrabb

Hi Anthony,


Per the "compatible devices" page, have you configured the Dune gateway in iRule as an HTTP gateway, port 80, and GET method?

http://iruleathome.com/devices/irule-compatible-devices 


SC


----------



## RedTopDown

I have a Digi PortServer TS4 that is communicating fine TO my OPPO BDP-83 BluRay and my Epson 6010 Projector. I am having trouble getting any feedbacks to show up however. I have verbose mode turned on for the Oppo, and I had a couple feedbacks working there, but not reliably.


I've tried various PortServer configs for the port, but have not found anything that works yet. Is there anyone who has a PortServer working with feedbacks that could give me their port setup or what I should try?


Also, is there some way to pick up the feedbacks (if any) that are coming back and possibly not getting processed correctly by iRule?


Thanks!


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22480301
> 
> 
> Hi Anthony,
> 
> Per the "compatible devices" page, have you configured the Dune gateway in iRule as an HTTP gateway, port 80, and GET method?
> http://iruleathome.com/devices/irule-compatible-devices
> 
> SC



oops, looks like the GET method was changed. got it working now. thx again for the quick reply.


----------



## ArieS1204

Does anybody use successfully WOL coupled with MCE Command on an HTPC?


My HTPC won't stay in sleep mode, so I'm wondering if it has something to do with WOL or MCE sending commands?

I'm using the Android version on a Nexus 7.


----------



## drewzter

greetings...

i don't have the time to read through 234 pages of this thread, so I have a simple question.

I stumbled on irule today while searching for an android solution to my universal remote problem... my harmony 880 recently died, and i'm back to sitting with 3 remotes - YUCK...


I have -

yamaha rx-v371 receiver (non-network)

ps3

sony kds60a3000 sxrd tv

galaxy sii phones

galaxy tab 10.1 tablet


Question - will irule work for me out of the gate, by itself?


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204*  /t/1351981/irule/6960_60#post_22481156
> 
> 
> Does anybody use successfully WOL coupled with MCE Command on an HTPC?
> 
> My HTPC won't stay in sleep mode, so I'm wondering if it has something to do with WOL or MCE sending commands?
> 
> I'm using the Android version on a Nexus 7.



Do you have your wake on lan set to only wake upon receiving a "Magic Packet"? If not go into Windows device manager and properties of your network adapter then under the advanced tab make sure wake on lan magic packet is enabled. You then need to configure your mce gateway from within the irule app on your android to send a magic packet.


Hope this helps.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewzter*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22484166
> 
> 
> greetings...
> 
> i don't have the time to read through 234 pages of this thread, so I have a simple question.
> 
> I stumbled on irule today while searching for an android solution to my universal remote problem... my harmony 880 recently died, and i'm back to sitting with 3 remotes - YUCK...
> 
> I have -
> 
> yamaha rx-v371 receiver (non-network)
> 
> ps3
> 
> sony kds60a3000 sxrd tv
> 
> galaxy sii phones
> 
> galaxy tab 10.1 tablet
> 
> Question - will irule work for me out of the gate, by itself?



I have nearly the same setup as you in my basement. Same exact TV (LOVE it!).


You'll need 2 pieces of harware: an itach to convert wireless signals from your android devices to IR signals your components can understand. An ip2ir if you can connect to your home network with a cat5/6 cable and wifi2IR if you can only connect wirelessly to your network. You will also need an IR to blue tooth converter if you don't already have one. If you already have the Harmony version from your previous remote setup that will work just fine.


The global cache itach devices are available from various spots around the internet including the irule site and from irule they are priced competitively. The ip version is cheaper so go that route if you can connect with a wire.


Feel free to ask any other questions.


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedTopDown*  /t/1351981/irule/6960_60#post_22480876
> 
> 
> I have a Digi PortServer TS4 that is communicating fine TO my OPPO BDP-83 BluRay and my Epson 6010 Projector. I am having trouble getting any feedbacks to show up however. I have verbose mode turned on for the Oppo, and I had a couple feedbacks working there, but not reliably.
> 
> I've tried various PortServer configs for the port, but have not found anything that works yet. Is there anyone who has a PortServer working with feedbacks that could give me their port setup or what I should try?
> 
> Also, is there some way to pick up the feedbacks (if any) that are coming back and possibly not getting processed correctly by iRule?
> 
> Thanks!



Redtop, I am using a DIgiport Server TS16 with two pioneer AVR's as well as an Epson 8700UB. I dont know if Epson has changed anything since the 8700, but in Irule Builder under user I have shared a device called EPSON PROJECTOR RS232 NEARLY COMPLETE SET and a feedback set shared called EPSON PROJECTOR MORE FEEDBACKS. These are more complete than the standard irule set.


For the Portserver here is an example of how mine is setup for RS232 on my Epson projector using port 3. Make sure when you define the gateway in irule that you use the RAW TCP port. In my example that is port 2103, NOT the telnet port 2003. Also make sure your RS232 port is wired correctly at the device as far as the pin out and wether or not it is a crossover.


Profile Settings










Basic Serial Settings










Port Security Settings










Advanced Serial Settings










You will notice under advanced settings I have port logging enabled. You can view the logs by using the main menu on the left of the portserver screen under Managment > Serial Ports> then port log for the port you wish to view. The log shows incoming responses from the connected device NOT outbound commands. The newest is at the bottom.


Also for an easier way to monitor the feedback in real time download and run a program called Docklight Scripting. http://www.docklight.de/download/Docklight_Scripting.zip 

It will let you see the feedback responses for any one given ip address and port at real time.


Install the program and run it. It is an eval so just hit ok to continue without registering.

First screen choose a blank project










Next go to project settings










Then configure it like this and manually type in the ip and port for the device you want to monitor



















Press start communications










And view your feedbacks in the main window










Hope this helps you get sorted out, it took me a while so hopefully these help you with a jumpstart.


----------



## drewzter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22484277
> 
> 
> I have nearly the same setup as you in my basement. Same exact TV (LOVE it!).
> 
> You'll need 2 pieces of harware: an itach to convert wireless signals from your android devices to IR signals your components can understand. An ip2ir if you can connect to your home network with a cat5/6 cable and wifi2IR if you can only connect wirelessly to your network. You will also need an IR to blue tooth converter if you don't already have one. If you already have the Harmony version from your previous remote setup that will work just fine.
> 
> The global cache itach devices are available from various spots around the internet including the irule site and from irule they are priced competitively. The ip version is cheaper so go that route if you can connect with a wire.
> 
> Feel free to ask any other questions.



Thanks very much!

We have been very pleased with the tv as well... but if I had a bigger wall, I'd be going bigger, like 92" mitsu or 90" sharp


----------



## RedTopDown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22484372
> 
> 
> Redtop, I am using a DIgiport Server TS16 with two pioneer AVR's as well as an Epson 8700UB.



Cheezit73,


First, thank you so much for going to such great lengths to give me your screenshots. That certainly makes the process for me, and anyone else setting up a PortServer, much easier. My Digi config looks WAAAAY different, so I'm not sure if I need to upgrade my firmware or this is a more advanced config that's only available on the larger models. I will start with updating the PortServer first.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22484372
> 
> 
> Also make sure your RS232 port is wired correctly at the device as far as the pin out and whether or not it is a crossover.



I'm using DB-9 to RJ45 connectors, with a standard CAT6 Ethernet patch cable from the PortServer. I guess there is the possibility that I have the correct wires going to the ground and receive pins, but not the transmit. Although, I'm still can't figure out why I've been able to get some feedbacks from the Oppo BR sporadically.


Not sure what you are referring to when you say crossover. I know that the CAT6 is NOT a crossover cable.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22484372
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you get sorted out, it took me a while so hopefully these help you with a jumpstart.



I certainly does, and again, I thank you for all your help on this. I will give it a go this weekend and report back.


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22481156
> 
> 
> Does anybody use successfully WOL coupled with MCE Command on an HTPC?
> 
> My HTPC won't stay in sleep mode, so I'm wondering if it has something to do with WOL or MCE sending commands?
> 
> I'm using the Android version on a Nexus 7.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/6990#post_22484196
> 
> 
> Do you have your wake on lan set to only wake upon receiving a "Magic Packet"? If not go into Windows device manager and properties of your network adapter then under the advanced tab make sure wake on lan magic packet is enabled. You then need to configure your mce gateway from within the irule app on your android to send a magic packet.
> 
> Hope this helps.


My Network Adapter is enabled for Wake On Magic Packet.

My network gateway (HTPC) is sending the command. On my tablet, I don't see an option to send a magic packet. I just see a box (which is checked) for Enable WOL.

I have a box for my MAC Address and a box for Delay (sec) which is set to 0.

The way it is right now, I can start my HTPC from a shut down state but it won't stay in sleep mode...


Edit:

I disabled *Wake On Pattern Match* and it seems to have fixed my problem!


Thanks cheezit for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedTopDown*  /t/1351981/irule/7020_60#post_22486264
> 
> 
> Cheezit73,
> 
> First, thank you so much for going to such great lengths to give me your screenshots. That certainly makes the process for me, and anyone else setting up a PortServer, much easier. My Digi config looks WAAAAY different, so I'm not sure if I need to upgrade my firmware or this is a more advanced config that's only available on the larger models. I will start with updating the PortServer first.
> 
> I'm using DB-9 to RJ45 connectors, with a standard CAT6 Ethernet patch cable from the PortServer. I guess there is the possibility that I have the correct wires going to the ground and receive pins, but not the transmit. Although, I'm still can't figure out why I've been able to get some feedbacks from the Oppo BR sporadically.
> 
> Not sure what you are referring to when you say crossover. I know that the CAT6 is NOT a crossover cable.
> 
> I certainly does, and again, I thank you for all your help on this. I will give it a go this weekend and report back.



Redtop by crossover I mean just pay attention to the documentation to the pin out of your particular device so that it is correct as in tx digi to rx device and tx device to rx digi. Also I just thought of something else that tripped me up initially. The digi has 10 pins and standard Ethernet cable has eight. So pin one on the digi lines up with nothing on the Ethernet Cable and pin two on the digi lines up with pin one one the Ethernet cable and so on. Not sure wichadapters your using but if they are like the monoprice ones that you can adjust, I would only connect those wires which you need.


----------



## RedTopDown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22488942
> 
> 
> Redtop by crossover I mean just pay attention to the documentation to the pin out of your particular device so that it is correct as in tx digi to rx device and tx device to rx digi. Also I just thought of something else that tripped me up initially. The digi has 10 pins and standard Ethernet cable has eight. So pin one on the digi lines up with nothing on the Ethernet Cable and pin two on the digi lines up with pin one one the Ethernet cable and so on. Not sure wichadapters your using but if they are like the monoprice ones that you can adjust, I would only connect those wires which you need.



Got ya! Thanks. Starting to work on it now!


----------



## ArieS1204




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArieS1204*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22487518
> 
> My Network Adapter is enabled for Wake On Magic Packet.
> 
> My network gateway (HTPC) is sending the command. On my tablet, I don't see an option to send a magic packet. I just see a box (which is checked) for Enable WOL.
> 
> I have a box for my MAC Address and a box for Delay (sec) which is set to 0.
> 
> The way it is right now, I can start my HTPC from a shut down state but it won't stay in sleep mode...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I disabled *Wake On Pattern Match* and it seems to have fixed my problem!
> 
> Thanks cheezit for pointing me in the right direction!



And maybe I spoke too fast.............

Now I can't even wake the htpc up unless I completely close iRule and restart it or go to update the network gateway and go back to the panel. It seems iRule is losing the connection to the gateway.

Even though I reseted like it was before.


I'll give it a try with my iPod Touch to see if it's a problem with Android.


Man, this is so frustrating.........


----------



## windshear

Has anyone managed to control their Oppo BDP95 via IP? If so, is there a default port you use when configuring your gateway. It must be possible since the oppo app works in my system.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windshear*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22500731
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to control their Oppo BDP95 via IP? If so, is there a default port you use when configuring your gateway. It must be possible since the oppo app works in my system.



Apparently Oppo haven't documented the protocol because it may still be evolving, but they likely will at some point in the future. I'm not sure it's worth trying to reverse engineer it from their App if it might change.


----------



## SeanKosmann

Ok guys, I think I'm making the jump into the iRule world!!! I have already been doing some research and am confused, but I'll be taking it one step at a time!! Is there any advice or warnings I should have a head of time?!?! and also.... does anyone happen to be in a reasonable distance from Roanoke VA? I'm good at reading and learning, but much better when dealing in person!


Thanks!


-Sean


----------



## memmo

I'm starting to give some thought to my remote planning and am wondering what approach you guys might have taken for providing a dedicated remote in a guest room. I think a single-zone layout is probably the best way to go. This would allow me to design a better user experience for guests and also remove access to whole-home type controls (climate, blinds, cameras etc).


Thoughts?


----------



## SeanKosmann

Memmo,


I'm curious... what does it take to be able to control your AC system?? because that would be amazing.....


Also, I'm trying to price out the hardware I need to make this work... if I start with my second system... it's a TV, a Sony Reciver (older school), a regular Cox Cable Box and an AppleTV..... so I would need 1 Global Cache iTach WF2IR, right? Because this would connect to the TV, receiver, and Cable Box? Then it would connect to my wifi... which in turn would allow me to control it with iRule. Am I understanding this correctly, or am i completely lost? And the Global Cache iTach WF2IR comes with 3 IR Emitters and 1 Blaster... so I should be good with all that??


----------



## Steve Goff

I thought I'd share a PM I just sent to a user asking about how to send commands to particular zones in J. River Media Center:


I don't do multi-zone with J. River; I only stream to "player" or "this device." You can change the device played to from within WebGizmo. But there are discreet commands available from J. River to change the zone played to, and these might be added to my J. River device for controlling Media Center. One way of doing this is by adding a zone to a particular command such as play, stop, etc. The separate command to change zones could also be added to the link, button, or entrance that takes you to a certain panel and page.


Here is an example of a command that says change volume (volume is Media Center Core Command 10020) to 25% in zone 2: MCC 10020, 25:2


Here is the command to toggle pause in zone 3: MCC 10022, -1:3


Here is a command to set zone (MCC 10011) as zone one (parameter 0): MCC 10011, 0


As you can see, these commands are made up of a command number, a parameter value, and a zone.


You can also just use the final parameter in the look-up table linked below.


Take a look at my J. River Media Center device to figure out how to add such a command to the device. It should be easy: just add the zone parameter at the end of the command. Create new commands for each zone, calling them something that identifies them by zone. Here are links to the J. River Wiki on setting zones through commands:

http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Media_Center_Core_Commands#Specifying_Zones 

http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Media_Center_Core_Commands#Playback 


Hope this helps


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanKosmann*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22504163
> 
> 
> I'm trying to price out the hardware I need to make this work... if I start with my second system... it's a TV, a Sony Reciver (older school), a regular Cox Cable Box and an AppleTV..... so I would need 1 Global Cache iTach WF2IR, right? Because this would connect to the TV, receiver, and Cable Box? Then it would connect to my wifi... which in turn would allow me to control it with iRule. Am I understanding this correctly, or am i completely lost? And the Global Cache iTach WF2IR comes with 3 IR Emitters and 1 Blaster... so I should be good with all that??


Sean - Yes, you've got down exactly what you need. The iTach has 3 IR outputs, so depending on how your equipment is arranged and your preferences, you could use:

- the blaster only

- the blaster and two emitters

- two single emitters and a dual-emitter.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *memmo*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22504049
> 
> 
> I'm starting to give some thought to my remote planning and am wondering what approach you guys might have taken for providing a dedicated remote in a guest room. I think a single-zone layout is probably the best way to go. This would allow me to design a better user experience for guests and also remove access to whole-home type controls (climate, blinds, cameras etc).
> 
> Thoughts?


If by "single-zone layout", you mean just setting up a special "guest room" handset populated with only the devices/gateways that the guests would want/need to use, but none of the whole-house stuff, then I'm in full agreement.


SC


----------



## SeanKosmann

So I'm not completely lost! Perfect! Now for the million dollar question... is there a best site to get the best price and is there a preferred brand I should stay with? I'm assuming the iTach is a little more specialized, but emitters should come dime a dozen yes?


Has everyone had to use a blaster or emitter to control the AppleTV? Or is it IP enabled off the bat? Just with the right coding?


Also a side random question, has anyone configured or had problems trying to configure the iTachs using a mac based computer (iMac, MacBook Pro....)???


----------



## ecrabb

iRule stocks and sells all the GC hardware, but you can get it all over the web. Everybody is pretty close on price - a few dollars more, a few dollars less, shipping plus or minus. iRule is in Michigan, so at least in your time zone (vs. California or something).


There are some other gateway options such as the Digi PortServer, but that's only for RS-232 serial, and none of the other options are really as user-friendly as the Global Caché hardware.


As for AppleTV, there is only controlling it with IR for the most part. If you have an older AppleTV 2, you can jailbreak it and run fireCore ATVflash on it, which will give you IP control and some other cool stuff like XMBC, but the AppleTV 3 with the latest OS isn't jailbroken yet. fireCore says "coming soon", but from what I'm reading, I wouldn't hold my breath.


Global Cache configuration is all browser-based and pretty easy. The WiFi models are a bit more work, but configuration is actually a little less trouble-prone on a Mac than it is many Windows machines because of how different Windows manufacturers handle Wi-Fi connectivity.


SC


----------



## impmonkey

Just picked up a Foscam FI8910W to view inside Irule.

I have the PT controls working fine but am having an issue embedding the stream.

I have used every different option I can find for the videostream.cgi url and am only able to get the first frame. Nothing after that. I opened Safari on the ipad with the same urls and am having the same issue. However if I browse directly to the cameras homepage and bring up the built in web interface with the ptz controls on it the stream works fine in the ipads browser...Weird. Any tips?


----------



## cheezit73

Is anyone using Irule on a Samsung Galaxy S3? I have Irule currently running on our Ipad's but would like to start working on at least a basic setup for our Galaxy S3's. If you you are please post some screen shots here or in the picture thread. Thanks!


----------



## SeanKosmann

What a great answer all around! I just ordered my WF2IR so I'm hoping it will be in this week so I can have the bedroom setup by next monday! My mission between now and then is how to jailbreak the AppleTV! I do have the earlier AppleTV 2 model, so sounds like it should be pretty straight forward??


Is there a specific part of the jailbreak that allow me to control the appletv with Wifi Instead of IR?? Most things I'm reading are jailbreaking the phone to add specific software....


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22512726
> 
> 
> Just picked up a Foscam FI8910W to view inside Irule.
> 
> I have the PT controls working fine but am having an issue embedding the stream.
> 
> I have used every different option I can find for the videostream.cgi url and am only able to get the first frame. Nothing after that. I opened Safari on the ipad with the same urls and am having the same issue. However if I browse directly to the cameras homepage and bring up the built in web interface with the ptz controls on it the stream works fine in the ipads browser...Weird. Any tips?



I have the 8918W model of the Foscam. Video works for me, this is what my embedded URL looks like:

http://192.168.1.107:80/videostream.cgi?user=XXX&pwd=XXX&resolution=8 



This is for an ipod touch. You may be able to use resolution=32 for the 640x480 steam on an ipad.


Hope that helps.


----------



## SeanKosmann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22515205
> 
> 
> Is anyone using Irule on a Samsung Galaxy S3? I have Irule currently running on our Ipad's but would like to start working on at least a basic setup for our Galaxy S3's. If you you are please post some screen shots here or in the picture thread. Thanks!



I might be wrong, but can't you just sync your Galaxy to iBuilder and pull down the current configuration you have? I thought that was part of the amazingness of this system??


----------



## SeanKosmann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22516071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22512726
> 
> 
> Just picked up a Foscam FI8910W to view inside Irule.
> 
> I have the PT controls working fine but am having an issue embedding the stream.
> 
> I have used every different option I can find for the videostream.cgi url and am only able to get the first frame. Nothing after that. I opened Safari on the ipad with the same urls and am having the same issue. However if I browse directly to the cameras homepage and bring up the built in web interface with the ptz controls on it the stream works fine in the ipads browser...Weird. Any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 8918W model of the Foscam. Video works for me, this is what my embedded URL looks like:
> 
> http://192.168.1.107:80/videostream.cgi?user=XXX&pwd=XXX&resolution=8
> 
> 
> 
> This is for an ipod touch. You may be able to use resolution=32 for the 640x480 steam on an ipad.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
Click to expand...


Just wondering, what are you guys using your cameras for?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanKosmann*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22516153
> 
> 
> Just wondering, what are you guys using your cameras for?



I use mine as kid monitors. I have a 4 and a 3 year old. My wife works nights on the weekends. When the kids go to bed and I'm in the basement watching a movie, I wouldn't hear them if something was going on. So:












With the android version direct input of the video stream url isn't possible. But I use the app launch feature to launch the external app IPCamviewer Pro. So when using my hands free page:











I can hit the camera button and bring up the kids' rooms and then the back button to be right back in irule as needed.


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanKosmann*  /t/1351981/irule/7020_60#post_22516077
> 
> 
> I might be wrong, but can't you just sync your Galaxy to iBuilder and pull down the current configuration you have? I thought that was part of the amazingness of this system??



Mostly I just wanted to see others ideas and all my Ipad layouts are geared towards Landscape View, I am going to do my Galaxy S3 layouts mostly Portrait View and incorporate "Drawers." Not sure about just syncing over my ipad layout to the Galaxy but I just copied all my panels over to a second handset for the Galaxy and am going to give it a try for now.


EDIT: Just tried it out, works well enough for now and is going to save me a ton of time!!!! last time I had messed with android I had a Motorola Droid2 and It had not crossed my mind that the resolution on the IPAD and Galaxy S3 are much closer. I will need to re-size the backgrounds and make some minor adjustments but over all my existing IPAD layout will work well and I actually like it in landscape better than portrait now that I have used it for a few minutes. As a side note everything is a little smaller of course on the galaxy so from purely an ease of use standpoint it would be better to design a new layout with larger buttons as it is easier to touch the wrong one right now. However I am willing to accept that for the time saved not having to make a whole new setup as the IPADS will always be the primary controllers and I just want the android available as a handy backup.


----------



## SeanKosmann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22516217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanKosmann*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22516153
> 
> 
> Just wondering, what are you guys using your cameras for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use mine as kid monitors. I have a 4 and a 3 year old. My wife works nights on the weekends. When the kids go to bed and I'm in the basement watching a movie, I wouldn't hear them if something was going on. So:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the android version direct input of the video stream url isn't possible. But I use the app launch feature to launch the external app IPCamviewer Pro. So when using my hands free page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hit the camera button and bring up the kids' rooms and then the back button to be right back in irule as needed.
Click to expand...


That is awesome! I will say, I'm beyond amazed what you can do with this app and how much you can control! I'm waiting on my iTach to come in so I can get my bedroom setup, from there, I'm starting to see the possibilities are endless! I'm just nervous because I don't think any of you geeks live near me, and I don't know if my geek powers are strong enough to do all this one my own







But we'll see!!!


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanKosmann*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22516402
> 
> 
> That is awesome! I will say, I'm beyond amazed what you can do with this app and how much you can control! I'm waiting on my iTach to come in so I can get my bedroom setup, from there, I'm starting to see the possibilities are endless! I'm just nervous because I don't think any of you geeks live near me, and I don't know if my geek powers are strong enough to do all this one my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we'll see!!!



I will say I knew nothing of any of this when I started. My wife gave me an ipod touch for Christmas. Owning an ipod video already, I was kind of at a loss as to why she got it for me. So I went on a mission to find something cool to do with it. Enter: iRule!


I ebayed a gc-100-12 and began the project. I now have a couple of itachs, a 4x4 HDMI matrix, an additional ipod touch and a kindle fire running android 4.1 and control my basement man cave, kitchen tv, living room tv and family room tv all with irule. This forum, the irule support team and the excellent user community have all helped along the way. It is fun, not overly complicated and once you get the hang of it, fairly easy to update and play around with.


----------



## Mark P

Hey guys I'm new to this and just getting rolling


My first thing I did was buy an apple TV and hooked it up to an older yamaha reciever in one of my theaters and I used the iPhone flawlessly to control iTunes and such........now I have 5 zones throughout the house I want to automate a little. I'm looking at getting the Pioneer Airplay receivers because they have PRE OUTs allowing me to use my existing amps since the house is 11000 sq ft and we have speakers everywhere. I already know the Apps will work fine but will I be able to make an iRule GUI for the pioneer so I can blend receiver control as well as iTunes control on the same screen? Also I'm guessing here that if a receiver is Airplay/networking I dont need to buy a gateway for $100? I'm on their iRulebuilder now and I'm seeing older Pioneer receivers but not the newer models, I want to choose the right thing here seems I have yamaha, Denon and Pioneer and the pioneer has preouts which makes it perfect for several of my zones....any suggestions?


----------



## ecrabb

Hi Mark,


Yes, you can make an iPad GUI with full control of both the Pioneer AVR and iTunes/AirPlay. The iTunes Module is currently iPad-only, but iRule is planning to move it to other devices.


You are also correct that if it's a newer Pioneer receiver with networking, you do not need a gateway, and you can integrate get feedback of input selection, volume, mute, surround mode, etc.


The whole point of iRule is integration - putting it all together in one remote app instead of having to switch from app to app to app. If you're an enthusiast and you love playing with this stuff (with 11,000 sqft w/5 zones and speakers everywhere, I'm pretty sure you qualify), then iRule is right up your alley.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22519475
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> 
> Yes, you can make an iPad GUI with full control of both the Pioneer AVR and iTunes/AirPlay. The iTunes Module is currently iPad-only, but iRule is planning to move it to other devices.
> 
> You are also correct that if it's a newer Pioneer receiver with networking, you do not need a gateway, and you can integrate get feedback of input selection, volume, mute, surround mode, etc.
> 
> The whole point of iRule is integration - putting it all together in one remote app instead of having to switch from app to app to app. If you're an enthusiast and you love playing with this stuff (with 11,000 sqft w/5 zones and speakers everywhere, I'm pretty sure you qualify), then iRule is right up your alley.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC


Thanks for the quick response !! I notice some of the Pioneers use the older apps, and some use the newer apps dependent on the model ( weird) but I am actuallly liking the Pioneer only for its pre-outs, these are basically more expensive than buying an airplay and a global cache but not by much so I hope this works............is there a tutorial on the IP setup of these types of units somewhere, I thought I read to make them static IP or something for reliability.........is there a step by step documentation for this?


----------



## pauleyc

So the new ipad mini could be perfect for an irule remote. Now that they have confirmed it has the same resolution as the original and ipad2, most of my layouts will transfer. The size is much better (IMO) for use in my HT. I wish it would have been cheaper than the $329 price tag.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22519635
> 
> 
> So the new ipad mini could be perfect for an irule remote. Now that they have confirmed it has the same resolution as the original and ipad2, most of my layouts will transfer. The size is much better (IMO) for use in my HT. I wish it would have been cheaper than the $329 price tag.



Yeah, those do look nice. I am loving my Android Jelly Bean rommed Kindle Fire. It size is perfect IMO for the task of remote. I'd be interested in the newer HD version or the Google Nexus 7, as the price of $199 is hard to beat. The task of redoing all the layouts for a different resolution is a bit of a turn off, but it is a one time process.


I might have to get myself one for Christmas and pass the current one on to my kids.


----------



## pauleyc

Do I have to use the GC-100 supplied emitters or can I use my own?


Thanks,

Chad


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22520739
> 
> 
> Do I have to use the GC-100 supplied emitters or can I use my own?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chad



Own. I use a few over cat5 for really long needs also like with a projector.


----------



## krichter1

Hey Steve! Long time no talk.










I'm finally all caught up here since my summer hiatus and find the new drawer feature very cool (although not looking forward to redesigning all my pages, but I guess that's part of the fun/challenge right!?). I asked this question many moons ago and am wondering if iRule has any plans to allow a free swipe scrolling device button area (left side as shown on the left of my main page), for those of us with larger theater/device setups? Meaning if one had 10 or more devices to support it would be nice to allow a scroll on the left side to show more the the usual 7 device buttons (or the 10 in my case with the slimmer device button design).


Also is there or will there be (if the answer from above is no), the potential to support multiple (overlapping), drawers on the same screen side (i.e. - multiple handles and depending on which one you pull out you get only the device sets you want to control)?


Thanks!

_Oh... and for those of who tried to IP control DirecTV receivers on an Android device (like a Fire) and were experiencing the out of order/command lag issue, I am being told by iRule support their testing of the new 1.4 release should fix this issue!
_


----------



## Tank_PD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22521497
> 
> 
> Hey Steve! Long time no talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally all caught up here since my summer hiatus and find the new drawer feature very cool (although not looking forward to redesigning all my pages, but I guess that's part of the fun/challenge right!?). I asked this question many moons ago and am wondering if iRule has any plans to allow a free swipe scrolling device button area (left side as shown on the left of my main page), for those of us with larger theater/device setups? Meaning if one had 10 or more devices to support it would be nice to allow a scroll on the left side to show more the the usual 7 device buttons (or the 10 in my case with the slimmer device button design).
> 
> Also is there or will there be (if the answer from above is no), the potential to support multiple (overlapping), drawers on the same screen side (i.e. - multiple handles and depending on which one you pull out you get only the device sets you want to control)?
> 
> Thanks!
> _Oh... and for those of who tried to IP control DirecTV receivers on an Android device (like a Fire) and were experiencing the out of order/command lag issue, I am being told by iRule support their testing of the new 1.4 release should fix this issue!
> _



Pardon my ignorance, just starting to think seriously about iRule. Do you have to make all of these panels from scratch? Like it looks like your panel has volume controls fixed on the right, and each device on the left links to a new panel that loads in the center?


I wish there were some default layouts set up. I completed the tutorials and get the id of assigning commands to the buttons, being able to control multiple devices from the same panel, etc. but this seems like much more work to get everything fully laid out.


----------



## Peter M

I need to create a new device for my masking system. The manufacturer has given me the following command info ...


Here’s the ASCII info for the system;


'0', //HOME_key // fully open

'1', //POS1_key

'2', //POS2_key

'3', //POS3_key

'4', //POS4_key

'5', //POS5_key

'6', //POS6_key

'7', //POS7_key

'8', //POS8_key

'9', //POS9_key

't', //POS10_key

'h', //Halt motor movement

's', //Save current jogged position

'o', //JOG_OPEN_key // move towards the home position

'c', //JOG_CLOSED_key // move towards the end position

'l', //JOGLeft_key // select the left mask for jogging

'r', //JOGRight_key

'b', //JOGBoth_key

'p', //PROGRAM_key - learn remote control codes

'~' // calibrate key - calibrates motor step counts using current pos as 1.33


Here's the serial settings;


Baud 115200

Parity none

Stop 1

Flow Control none



I would really appreciate some advice on how I turn this into serial commands for iRule ??


Cheers,


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tank_PD*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22521654
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, just starting to think seriously about iRule. Do you have to make all of these panels from scratch? Like it looks like your panel has volume controls fixed on the right, and each device on the left links to a new panel that loads in the center?
> 
> I wish there were some default layouts set up. I completed the tutorials and get the id of assigning commands to the buttons, being able to control multiple devices from the same panel, etc. but this seems like much more work to get everything fully laid out.




NP. It does require a lot of upfront work, customization and tweaking to get everything right but the payoff on the back-end is huge (I relied on Photoshop quite a bit). There are a lot of base backgrounds & images in the library and once you make one screen the way you want it (buttons on the left and right), use that as your template by right clicking the page and copy to another name. Drag your desired device buttons on to the page and tweak.


You may be wanting to look at something like Roomie which has default layouts for a more generic look and feel (but quicker up time!). This is one app in which you truly get _out_ what you put _in_.


----------



## SeanKosmann

krichter1, do you know anyone else that can do some photoshop work? I've played with it in my past job, but don't have the program anymore, and would hate to have to buy it, just to make images for a controller!







I'm waiting on my WF2IR to come in this week, and then it'll be game time for me to start building this sucker! But of course I want to make it look good!


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanKosmann*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22522151
> 
> 
> krichter1, do you know anyone else that can do some photoshop work? I've played with it in my past job, but don't have the program anymore, and would hate to have to buy it, just to make images for a controller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on my WF2IR to come in this week, and then it'll be game time for me to start building this sucker! But of course I want to make it look good!



Many people here reocmmend GIMP, it is a free program that has many of the features of photoshop. If you're somewhat familiar with photoshop then you could pick it up fairly quickly.


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22516071
> 
> 
> I have the 8918W model of the Foscam. Video works for me, this is what my embedded URL looks like:
> http://192.168.1.107:80/videostream.cgi?user=XXX&pwd=XXX&resolution=8
> 
> This is for an ipod touch. You may be able to use resolution=32 for the 640x480 steam on an ipad.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Hmm same thing. I just get the first frame....

What firmware version are your cameras running?


**EDIT NM just noticed you have a different model....Hmm off to foscam I go. Thanks!


----------



## smalis

Anyone else getting FC's with the Android App ver. 1.4.1 when you try to use any of the settings? I can see the settings panel/menu, but clicking on any of the five icons (Panels, Gateways, etc.) causes a force close. Running JB 4.1.1 on an ASUS Infinity Tablet.


----------



## Tank_PD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22522035
> 
> 
> NP. It does require a lot of upfront work, customization and tweaking to get everything right but the payoff on the back-end is huge (I relied on Photoshop quite a bit). There are a lot of base backgrounds & images in the library and once you make one screen the way you want it (buttons on the left and right), use that as your template by right clicking the page and copy to another name. Drag your desired device buttons on to the page and tweak.
> 
> You may be wanting to look at something like Roomie which has default layouts for a more generic look and feel (but quicker up time!). This is one app in which you truly get _out_ what you put _in_.



Thanks, looks like if I get pro I can import other user's shared panels. At this point I probably need to purchase it, as I can't really test out what I've done without buying the gateway, etc.


----------



## fight4yu

Need some advice here. I have an Lumagen XD video processor. I am wondering about the benefit of having RS232, vs IR on it. As far as I know, there is no "feedback" from Lumagen, so that does not seem to be an a big advantage... Serial do have more control, I believe... So, anyone have a Radiance and can advice if there is any benefit of going serial vs IP?

Thanks in advance.!


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22523542
> 
> 
> Need some advice here. I have an Lumagen XD video processor. I am wondering about the benefit of having RS232, vs IR on it. As far as I know, there is no "feedback" from Lumagen, so that does not seem to be an a big advantage... Serial do have more control, I believe... So, anyone have a Radiance and can advice if there is any benefit of going serial vs IP?
> 
> Thanks in advance.!


I have a mini3D and use RS232 with feedback. I like to see input and output resolutions and refresh rates, as well as its power status. RS232 has also been a very robust connection for me.

____

Axel


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22523542
> 
> 
> Need some advice here. I have an Lumagen XD video processor. I am wondering about the benefit of having RS232, vs IR on it. As far as I know, there is no "feedback" from Lumagen, so that does not seem to be an a big advantage... Serial do have more control, I believe... So, anyone have a Radiance and can advice if there is any benefit of going serial vs IP?
> 
> Thanks in advance.!



No benefits at all. I use IR flawlessly and leave the 232 port open for calibrations and updates.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanKosmann*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22522151
> 
> 
> krichter1, do you know anyone else that can do some photoshop work? I've played with it in my past job, but don't have the program anymore, and would hate to have to buy it, just to make images for a controller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on my WF2IR to come in this week, and then it'll be game time for me to start building this sucker! But of course I want to make it look good!



Sorry I don't but as suggested Gimp could be your work around.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22523743
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mini3D and use RS232 with feedback. I like to see input and output resolutions and refresh rates, as well as its power status. RS232 has also been a very robust connection for me.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22524829
> 
> 
> No benefits at all. I use IR flawlessly and leave the 232 port open for calibrations and updates.



Thanks Axel and Krichter. Axel, does the feedback allow you to see what MEM you are using and aspect ratio, style and CMS?


I also had the "concern" about taking up the RS232 as we all know how frequent Lumagen release FW update (which is really good!). Axel, how do you handle this? Do you have a splitter?


----------



## melbri

*RS232 Control of LG TV*


I am using the IPtoIR with most of my components with no problems.


i recently purchased the IPtoSerial for my LG 60 PK-250 TV.


The GC unit seems to be working fine, I found it with iHelp and it is hooked up to my TV. I am using a null cable as per my TV's manual.


I have uploaded the RS232 codes in the builder (says its for all TV's). I have configured the iRule on my iPhone and added the device.


Nothing seems to work.


Has anyone tried this with an LG TV?


Any troubleshooting ideas.


Thanks.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22524831
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't but as suggested Gimp could be your work around.


Kevin, what about me? LOL.

Your UI is looking really, really good!

It's been a long time, how are things?


Mike


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melbri*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22526665
> 
> *RS232 Control of LG TV*
> 
> I am using the IPtoIR with most of my components with no problems.
> 
> i recently purchased the IPtoSerial for my LG 60 PK-250 TV.
> 
> The GC unit seems to be working fine, I found it with iHelp and it is hooked up to my TV. I am using a null cable as per my TV's manual.
> 
> I have uploaded the RS232 codes in the builder (says its for all TV's). I have configured the iRule on my iPhone and added the device.
> 
> Nothing seems to work.
> 
> Has anyone tried this with an LG TV?
> 
> Any troubleshooting ideas.
> 
> Thanks.



Do you have the ip2sl configured properly? For my LG(model 42LD520 from a couple years back) controlled via serial the settings are these:


Multiple Ports enabled

Baud Rate 9600

Flow Control NONE

Stop Bits 1

Parity NONE

Data Bits 8

Frame Errors "1"

Parity Errors "0"

Overflow Errors "0"


At the time that I set mine up there was no device for serial in the database so I built my own according to the LG manual.


A couple example codes


volume up: mc 0 2\x0d

power on: ka 0 01\x0d

power off: ka 0 00\x0d

HDMI 1: xb 0 90\x0d



I imported the device in the irule builder, power on and off seem the same as what I have shown above, but the other codes are all different. Check your manual, you may need to create some yourself. I only made about 6 codes, up, down volume, power on and off, and 3 inputs.


Hope that helps.


----------



## melbri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22526762
> 
> 
> Do you have the ip2sl configured properly? For my LG(model 42LD520 from a couple years back) controlled via serial the settings are these:
> 
> Multiple Ports enabled
> 
> Baud Rate 9600
> 
> Flow Control NONE
> 
> Stop Bits 1
> 
> Parity NONE
> 
> Data Bits 8
> 
> Frame Errors "1"
> 
> Parity Errors "0"
> 
> Overflow Errors "0"
> 
> At the time that I set mine up there was no device for serial in the database so I built my own according to the LG manual.
> 
> A couple example codes
> 
> volume up: mc 0 2\x0d
> 
> power on: ka 0 01\x0d
> 
> power off: ka 0 00\x0d
> 
> HDMI 1: xb 0 90\x0d
> 
> Hope that helps.



If you are referring to the settings online where the ip2sl is configured, I couldn't tell you, I don't understand what everything means. I will check tonight. I am glad though someone has been able to control an LG tv via serial. If worst comes to worst, I'll have to program, in which case, I'll need some help as iRule's tutorial is not clear. Thanks.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melbri*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22526784
> 
> 
> If you are referring to the settings online where the ip2sl is configured, I couldn't tell you, I don't understand what everything means. I will check tonight. I am glad though someone has been able to control an LG tv via serial. If worst comes to worst, I'll have to program, in which case, I'll need some help as iRule's tutorial is not clear. Thanks.



Yes, log in to your ip2sl vai a browser on your PC and set the serial settings to match either what I posted or even better, what is found in your LG manual as they may have changed as it seems some of the control protocol has changed too.


----------



## melbri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22526815
> 
> 
> Yes, log in to your ip2sl vai a browser on your PC and set the serial settings to match either what I posted or even better, what is found in your LG manual as they may have changed as it seems some of the control protocol has changed too.



Ok, that's easy enough for me to check out.


My Manual has the following:


Baud rate: 9600

Data length: 8 bits

Parity: none

Stop bit: 1 bit

Communication code: ASCII code



Looks similar to yours, so hopefully i will have success. My manual is attached, starting on page 114. Thanks again. 
lg maual.pdf 4071k .pdf file


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melbri*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22526839
> 
> 
> Ok, that's easy enough for me to check out.
> 
> My Manual has the following:
> 
> Baud rate: 9600
> 
> Data length: 8 bits
> 
> Parity: none
> 
> Stop bit: 1 bit
> 
> Communication code: ASCII code
> 
> Looks similar to yours, so hopefully i will have success. My manual is attached, starting on page 114. Thanks again.
> lg maual.pdf 4071k .pdf file




The commands listed in your manual look like the ones that work for me on my TV. I hate to share my commands as they are a very incomplete list, only the ones that I needed for my set up. Based on what I provided above, you should be able to build your own.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22526314
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks Axel and Krichter. Axel, does the feedback allow you to see what MEM you are using and aspect ratio, style and CMS?
> 
> 
> I also had the "concern" about taking up the RS232 as we all know how frequent Lumagen release FW update (which is really good!). Axel, how do you handle this? Do you have a splitter?


 

I suggest you check out the RS232 manual from the Lumagen website. It lists exactly what feedback can be queried - it is A LOT - and yes, what you are looking for is already available. (And just in case something would be missing, I could very well envision that the Lumagen team would add it shortly, judging from their excellent customer focus and support.)

 

I have fairly easy access to the RS232 port, so I can switch connections easily.

___

Axel


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22527072
> 
> 
> I suggest you check out the RS232 manual from the Lumagen website. It lists exactly what feedback can be queried - it is A LOT - and yes, what you are looking for is already available. (And just in case something would be missing, I could very well envision that the Lumagen team would add it shortly, judging from their excellent customer focus and support.)
> 
> 
> I have fairly easy access to the RS232 port, so I can switch connections easily.
> 
> ___
> 
> Axel



Thanks Axel. Just checking the RS232 manual.. One question, does Irule auto "decrypt" the feedback and display on-screen? i.e. do I need to program anything to decode the feedback?


----------



## melbri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22526874
> 
> 
> The commands listed in your manual look like the ones that work for me on my TV. I hate to share my commands as they are a very incomplete list, only the ones that I needed for my set up. Based on what I provided above, you should be able to build your own.



Hey SeldomSeen31, if I read my manual correclty would the power on code be ka 1 01/0x0D? Where the 1 after ka is my tv set id.


The ip2sl is accepting the command, I can see that via the LED on the back of the unit.


I changed the code in the iRule, assuming this is correct.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22526677
> 
> 
> Kevin, what about me? LOL.
> 
> Your UI is looking really, really good!
> 
> It's been a long time, how are things?
> 
> Mike



Hey whazz up Mike! Thanks for the compliment... it definitely took a while but everything's been working great and Iove the way everything turned out!











Would love to hear from Crabb on my question above though. I really like the thought of the drawer function but would really like to see multiple drawers and/or the scrolling swipe function of the device buttons.










I ended up buying the Perch stand and really like the way it turned out (wish it could swivel the head side-to-side for multi-chair control but other than that it's awesome!):


----------



## TVAddikt

I have a digi portserver question. I currently use irule. I am using rs232(itach) for my projector and my onkyo receiver. I have purchased a digi portserver TS8 because I am expanding my home automation horizons. So on to my question.


If I talked with a tech support person and they stated a pin from the portserver must have positive voltage from the portserver to the device. Can anyone enlighten me on how I would go about finding out if the portserver provides positive voltage?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22528006
> 
> 
> Hey whazz up Mike! Thanks for the compliment... it definitely took a while but everything's been working great and Iove the way everything turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear from Crabb on my question above though. I really like the thought of the drawer function but would really like to see multiple drawers and/or the scrolling swipe function of the device buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up buying the Perch stand and really like the way it turned out (wish it could swivel the head side-to-side for multi-chair control but other than that it's awesome!):


Yes, I do like the drawer function, although, I have no use for it on my iPad. I do use it on my iPhone, though. The drawer function comes in real handy on a smaller device.

I, too, would be very interested to see a drawer or a section of a page that could be scrolled. I could see how that would work well in your UI. I could definitely use it in mine.

Keep up the great work!


Mike


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22527229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22527072
> 
> 
> I suggest you check out the RS232 manual from the Lumagen website. It lists exactly what feedback can be queried - it is A LOT - and yes, what you are looking for is already available. (And just in case something would be missing, I could very well envision that the Lumagen team would add it shortly, judging from their excellent customer focus and support.)
> 
> 
> I have fairly easy access to the RS232 port, so I can switch connections easily.
> 
> ___
> 
> Axel
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Axel. Just checking the RS232 manual.. One question, does Irule auto "decrypt" the feedback and display on-screen? i.e. do I need to program anything to decode the feedback?
Click to expand...

I assume you are already familiar how iRule's feedback feature works. If not, suggestion is you check out the Tutorials on their website.

Unless you can find the feedback"file" for your device already in their database, you will either have to 'roll your own' or expand an existing one. There you can do the mapping that will be needed if you want to show something different in the iRule app. than what the device sends, let's say instead of "1" or "0" you want "on" or "standby". I have shared the one I made under 'Lumagen Mini-3D'. You could use this as a basis and add the addl. feedbacks you wanted for CMS, AR, etc.

 

____

Axel


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melbri*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22527935
> 
> 
> Hey SeldomSeen31, if I read my manual correclty would the power on code be ka 1 01/0x0D? Where the 1 after ka is my tv set id.
> 
> The ip2sl is accepting the command, I can see that via the LED on the back of the unit.
> 
> I changed the code in the iRule, assuming this is correct.



I think the set ID starts at 0. Try the command I posted earlier for power on: ka 0 01\x0d


----------



## melbri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22528639
> 
> 
> I think the set ID starts at 0. Try the command I posted earlier for power on: ka 0 01\x0d


Will try that tonight, thanks.


----------



## Jim Clamage

I often find myself in need of a keyboard when I'm doing a search in DirecTV or AppleTV or in my Media Center so I have setup a drawer for a keypad as follows:


DTV remote showing the drawer closed:
 


DTV remote with keyboard out:
 


I added transparent buttons and loaded the keypad with the alpha characters from my MCE Controller V2 device but discovered that while that worked fine for Media Center, both the DTV and AppleTV2 were looking for the alpha numeric equivalents from the numeric keypad. In other words, press the #2 three times to get a "c":
 


I created a new keypad and loaded it with all the DirecTV numeric commands, tested it and it works, but even with 0 delay between numeric commands, there is too much lag time and key presses overlap.


So, my question is this: is there a DTV device single alpha command set for the "c" etc on the remote I can use without pressing the #2 three times?


Thanks,

Clam


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22521497
> 
> 
> Hey Steve! Long time no talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally all caught up here since my summer hiatus and find the new drawer feature very cool (although not looking forward to redesigning all my pages, but I guess that's part of the fun/challenge right!?). I asked this question many moons ago and am wondering if iRule has any plans to allow a free swipe scrolling device button area (left side as shown on the left of my main page), for those of us with larger theater/device setups? Meaning if one had 10 or more devices to support it would be nice to allow a scroll on the left side to show more the the usual 7 device buttons (or the 10 in my case with the slimmer device button design).
> 
> Also is there or will there be (if the answer from above is no), the potential to support multiple (overlapping), drawers on the same screen side (i.e. - multiple handles and depending on which one you pull out you get only the device sets you want to control)?
> 
> Thanks!
> _Oh... and for those of who tried to IP control DirecTV receivers on an Android device (like a Fire) and were experiencing the out of order/command lag issue, I am being told by iRule support their testing of the new 1.4 release should fix this issue!
> _



Kevin,

If you don't want to build a drawer with just the next batch of 10 devices, you can setup a drawer containing your current 10 devices and another 10 which might look like this:
 


And when you close the drawer you're back to the original "normal" 10 devices.


If you need more than 20 devices, I would love to see that system










Regards,

Clam


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22529249
> 
> 
> I often find myself in need of a keyboard when I'm doing a search in DirecTV or AppleTV or in my Media Center so I have setup a drawer for a keypad as follows:
> 
> DTV remote showing the drawer closed:
> 
> 
> DTV remote with keyboard out:
> 
> 
> I added transparent buttons and loaded the keypad with the alpha characters from my MCE Controller V2 device but discovered that while that worked fine for Media Center, both the DTV and AppleTV2 were looking for the alpha numeric equivalents from the numeric keypad. In other words, press the #2 three times to get a "c":
> 
> 
> I created a new keypad and loaded it with all the DirecTV numeric commands, tested it and it works, but even with 0 delay between numeric commands, there is too much lag time and key presses overlap.
> 
> So, my question is this: is there a DTV device single alpha command set for the "c" etc on the remote I can use without pressing the #2 three times?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Clam


Whenever I search DirecTV I always use the DirecTV app. I don't mind switching from iRule to do this.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22529314
> 
> 
> Whenever I search DirecTV I always use the DirecTV app. I don't mind switching from iRule to do this.


Thanks for the reply..

I don't have to switch, I already have the numeric keyboard on the iRule DTV remote page...I just want to be able to type vs pressing the numeric keys.

Clam


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7080_60#post_22529249
> 
> 
> I often find myself in need of a keyboard when I'm doing a search in DirecTV or AppleTV or in my Media Center so I have setup a drawer for a keypad as follows:
> 
> DTV remote showing the drawer closed:
> 
> 
> DTV remote with keyboard out:
> 
> 
> I added transparent buttons and loaded the keypad with the alpha characters from my MCE Controller V2 device but discovered that while that worked fine for Media Center, both the DTV and AppleTV2 were looking for the alpha numeric equivalents from the numeric keypad. In other words, press the #2 three times to get a "c":
> 
> 
> I created a new keypad and loaded it with all the DirecTV numeric commands, tested it and it works, but even with 0 delay between numeric commands, there is too much lag time and key presses overlap.
> 
> So, my question is this: is there a DTV device single alpha command set for the "c" etc on the remote I can use without pressing the #2 three times?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Clam



Jim I really like that keyboard drawer idea so I did some experimenting myself. There are no "Direct Letter" commands in the DTV command set. However I tried creating several buttons simulating keypresses for a letter ie: for the letter "C" I made a button with the DTV Command for the #2 Key and attached it to the button three times and deleted the delays between the commands. This worked perfectly fine for me and gave me the correct letter every time. Also I made several of these, for instance a button with the #3 Key attached twice for the letter "E." When in the search menu for Directv if I press the button created for C and then rapidly press the button created for E the Irule command queuing works as it should and I see on the screen all the individual key presses in order so I see A then it changes to B then it changes to C then it moves to the next letter and I see D and then it changes to E.


So I am not sure what is different for us as it sounds like we did the same thing and it didn't work for you. Let me know!


Edit: Jim are you using the most up to date Irule APP? A recent revision included the command queuing I talked about where Irule basically buffers your commands to make sure that they are sent in the exact order that you issue them so if you send a second macro command while a first one is still completing it will wait for the first one to finish where as the older versions it would interrupt.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22529311
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> If you don't want to build a drawer with just the next batch of 10 devices, you can setup a drawer containing your current 10 devices and another 10 which might look like this:
> 
> 
> And when you close the drawer you're back to the original "normal" 10 devices.
> 
> If you need more than 20 devices, I would love to see that system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Clam



Very interesting indeed... thanks Clam-man! (this is where multi-drawers could really show its muscle in that your left side could alway be open for added real estate and as someone asked earlier being able to name the handle would allow you to pull out "Video" devices... or "Audio" devices etc...)










Where has The Crab-man gone off to?? (All this talk of clams and crabs... suddenly I have a taste for seafood!)


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22529987
> 
> 
> Edit: Jim are you using the most up to date Irule APP? A recent revision included the command queuing I talked about where Irule basically buffers your commands to make sure that they are sent in the exact order that you issue them so if you send a second macro command while a first one is still completing it will wait for the first one to finish where as the older versions it would interrupt.



Nice catch here! I didn't realize they put this in for iOS as well (I reported a few days back iRule support confirmed correcting the DTV IP lag/out of order issue in Android 1.4... queuing must be how they're doing it!)










Does iRule have a page which shows all the software version features/patches listed?


BTW - you make a GREAT product 73!!


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7080_60#post_22530864
> 
> 
> Nice catch here! I didn't realize they put this in for iOS as well (I reported a few days back iRule support confirmed correcting the DTV IP lag/out of order issue in Android 1.4... queuing must be how they're doing it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does iRule have a page which shows all the software version features/patches listed?
> 
> BTW - you make a GREAT product 73!!



Thanks Kevin, hopefully it helps Jim.


Irule has this page: http://www.iruleathome.com/support/irule-release-notes5 


Thanks, I always have at least one extra large costco size box of the product nearby when I am working on computer stuff.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22531138
> 
> 
> Thanks Kevin, hopefully it helps Jim.
> 
> Irule has this page: http://www.iruleathome.com/support/irule-release-notes5
> 
> Thanks, I always have at least one extra large costco size box of the product nearby when I am working on computer stuff.



I hear ya! I have 'em everyday at work... the best!










Thanks!


----------



## jimim

hey guys. just rying to make sure i'm not missing something here. there isn't a layout available for the iphone5 yet? i'm making changes to my phone setups and didn't want to bother if there is already a iphone5 page layout to take adv of the extra space/


jimi


----------



## genki

Advice needed for a complete newbie. I have a Denon AVR 1912, Uverse box, samsung blu ray player, ps3, and a panasonic plasma. What would I need to get started? Would the iTach WF2SL work with my devices? I would be controlling everything through my iphone or ipad.


----------



## impmonkey

I shot a quick video demoing my irule setup. Thought you might like to see it.

Excuse the vertical video. Only way I could get the tv in the shot.


----------



## shah993

Very nice.Can you tell me how you got the xbox controller in the irule?


----------



## impmonkey

I found an image online and imported it into the builder. Then applied it to the background layer and put blank buttons over the spots on the remote.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22532354
> 
> 
> hey guys. just rying to make sure i'm not missing something here. there isn't a layout available for the iphone5 yet? i'm making changes to my phone setups and didn't want to bother if there is already a iphone5 page layout to take adv of the extra space/


iRule will be releasing version 2.6 for iOS along with an updated Builder very soon. That update will include new template layouts, which along with the 2.6 app will support the taller iPhone 5 screen resolution.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22534611
> 
> 
> I shot a quick video demoing my irule setup. Thought you might like to see it.
> 
> Excuse the vertical video. Only way I could get the tv in the shot.



Wow! Lots of work getting that setup all put together, but very, very nice!!! Kudos!


Edit - Great video, too!!!


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *genki*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22534553
> 
> 
> Advice needed for a complete newbie. I have a Denon AVR 1912, Uverse box, samsung blu ray player, ps3, and a panasonic plasma. What would I need to get started? Would the iTach WF2SL work with my devices? I would be controlling everything through my iphone or ipad.


- The Denon can be controlled via IP w/feeback (two-way communication), so nothing additional needed for that piece.

- The Uverse, Samsung, PS3, and Panny plasma are probably all best controlled via IR, so...

- An iTach WF2IR is probably your best bet. (IP2IR is best if you have a network drop near your equipment, WF2IR if you don't)

- You can use either the blast, or better yet, add a dual emitter to cover four controlled IR devices with the iTach IR gateway. Which way you go depends on the physical layout/proximity of the equipment.

- You'll also need a PS IR to BT adapter for the PS3, such as that from Logictech, Schmartz, etc.

- No reason to use WF2SL; that's for an RS-232 serial device. The only device you have that might have a serial interface is the Panny plasma, and it's generally not necessary to control a TV via serial.


So, to summarize, you'll need:

- A WF2IR or IP2IR depending on

- PS3 IR to BT adapter

- iRule Basic or Pro (feedback) license


Cheers,

SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22530833
> 
> 
> Where has The Crab-man gone off to?? (All this talk of clams and crabs... suddenly I have a taste for seafood!)


Here I am! Sorry, been on and off the grid a bit over the last week or so... Howdy!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22521497
> 
> 
> I asked this question many moons ago and am wondering if iRule has any plans to allow a free swipe scrolling device button area (left side as shown on the left of my main page), for those of us with larger theater/device setups? Meaning if one had 10 or more devices to support it would be nice to allow a scroll on the left side to show more the the usual 7 device buttons (or the 10 in my case with the slimmer device button design).


I believe scrolling has been discussed before, but I don't recall what all the opinions or issues were.


Thinking about the issue with your setup though (or other complex sets like yours), I think most of the problem could be solved with a slightly different UI design with an emphasis on hierarchy. RIght now, your remote is very "flat" in that you can get to every single control page with a button on the left. The way the iRule iPad/tablet UI was originally designed, it was to have all the sources/activities along the left the side of the UI... The idea was that even most complex systems even have only 6 or 7 sources. In your case, it's really just 6:


- BD

- DirecTV

- Oppo

- Sovereign changer

- Tivo

- HD DVD


So, those sources would all be covered by the standard iRule UI iPad design with no scrolling, no drawer stacking, and not even any custom source buttons.


Now, the Lumagen, Lutron, JVC, and Denon (which I assume is perhaps a second zone AVR or something?)... Those aren't sources at all, so logically, they could go together in their own "area" of the remote. Now, before drawers, you could have used the "utilities" icon on the right side of the default layout to link to another set of pages with controls for those four devices. This is how my remote is currently setup. I have a page of grouped controls for a bunch of stuff like surround modes, AR control, controls for the lights for "room cleaning mode", some level controls, etc... Basically the stuff that my wife or kids would never touch, and that I use much less freqently the the rest of the setup. What I could do now is to simply build a "Utilities" drawer for the bottom of the page that would contain links to those four device control pages. Add that drawer to every page in the remote. That simplifies the overall remote design for users besides yourself because it leaves only *sources* on the left, and groups similar pages together by function/activity (i.e. viewing, or tweaking).


I'm not suggesting that's what you have to do by any means, but that's how I approached it in my system, and how I'd recommend others approach it for more complex systems.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7050#post_22521497
> 
> 
> Also is there or will there be (if the answer from above is no), the potential to support multiple (overlapping), drawers on the same screen side (i.e. - multiple handles and depending on which one you pull out you get only the device sets you want to control)?


There are already usability concerns with the drawers/drawer handles, and I'd worry this would further exacerbate the problem, but it's interesting nevertheless. Definitely something to think about (along with the scrolling.)


Cheers,

SC


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22535181
> 
> 
> Wow! Lots of work getting that setup all put together, but very, very nice!!! Kudos!
> 
> Edit - Great video, too!!!
> 
> SC


Thanks! I have the same basic setup on my Nexus and Kindle Fire. Minus the itunes module of course. Instead I just link to the Itunes Remote app. Works really well.

It has been a ton of work but totally worth it. Just wish I could get my damn foscam camera to stream correctly.


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1351981/irule/7050_50#post_22521663
> 
> 
> I need to create a new device for my masking system. The manufacturer has given me the following command info ...
> 
> 
> Here’s the ASCII info for the system;
> 
> 
> '0', //HOME_key // fully open
> 
> '1', //POS1_key
> 
> '2', //POS2_key
> 
> '3', //POS3_key
> 
> '4', //POS4_key
> 
> '5', //POS5_key
> 
> '6', //POS6_key
> 
> '7', //POS7_key
> 
> '8', //POS8_key
> 
> '9', //POS9_key
> 
> 't', //POS10_key
> 
> 'h', //Halt motor movement
> 
> 's', //Save current jogged position
> 
> 'o', //JOG_OPEN_key // move towards the home position
> 
> 'c', //JOG_CLOSED_key // move towards the end position
> 
> 'l', //JOGLeft_key // select the left mask for jogging
> 
> 'r', //JOGRight_key
> 
> 'b', //JOGBoth_key
> 
> 'p', //PROGRAM_key - learn remote control codes
> 
> '~' // calibrate key - calibrates motor step counts using current pos as 1.33
> 
> 
> Here's the serial settings;
> 
> 
> Baud 115200
> 
> Parity none
> 
> Stop 1
> 
> Flow Control none
> 
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate some advice on how I turn this into serial commands for iRule ??
> 
> 
> Cheers,



Don't normally quote myself, but would really appreciate some help with this !


Cheers,


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22535254
> 
> 
> Here I am! Sorry, been on and off the grid a bit over the last week or so... Howdy!!!
> 
> I believe scrolling has been discussed before, but I don't recall what all the opinions or issues were.
> 
> Thinking about the issue with your setup though (or other complex sets like yours), I think most of the problem could be solved with a slightly different UI design with an emphasis on hierarchy. RIght now, your remote is very "flat" in that you can get to every single control page with a button on the left. The way the iRule iPad/tablet UI was originally designed, it was to have all the sources/activities along the left the side of the UI... The idea was that even most complex systems even have only 6 or 7 sources. In your case, it's really just 6:
> 
> - BD
> 
> - DirecTV
> 
> - Oppo
> 
> - Sovereign changer
> 
> - Tivo
> 
> - HD DVD
> 
> So, those sources would all be covered by the standard iRule UI iPad design with no scrolling, no drawer stacking, and not even any custom source buttons.
> 
> Now, the Lumagen, Lutron, JVC, and Denon (which I assume is perhaps a second zone AVR or something?)... Those aren't sources at all, so logically, they could go together in their own "area" of the remote. Now, before drawers, you could have used the "utilities" icon on the right side of the default layout to link to another set of pages with controls for those four devices. This is how my remote is currently setup. I have a page of grouped controls for a bunch of stuff like surround modes, AR control, controls for the lights for "room cleaning mode", some level controls, etc... Basically the stuff that my wife or kids would never touch, and that I use much less freqently the the rest of the setup. What I could do now is to simply build a "Utilities" drawer for the bottom of the page that would contain links to those four device control pages. Add that drawer to every page in the remote. That simplifies the overall remote design for users besides yourself because it leaves only *sources* on the left, and groups similar pages together by function/activity (i.e. viewing, or tweaking).
> 
> I'm not suggesting that's what you have to do by any means, but that's how I approached it in my system, and how I'd recommend others approach it for more complex systems.
> 
> There are already usability concerns with the drawers/drawer handles, and I'd worry this would further exacerbate the problem, but it's interesting nevertheless. Definitely something to think about (along with the scrolling.)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Thanks for the thoughtful reply Steve. This a very interesting take and one I should give serious consideration. You're absolutely right that controlling devices aren't used as often so I could see where the drawer could be my answer.










Can you only have one drawer defined per page or could I in theory have both this newly designed bottom drawer for the controlling devices and say another side drawer for volume and power?


----------



## ecrabb

Hi Peter,


That protocol is extremely simple, so unless there's something missing, putting those commands in Builder is very easy.


1. Create a new device (Devices Tab, Actions > Create a new item

2. Name new device

3. Expand newly named device in Devices tab, right-click Network Codes heading, and select "New Device Code"

4. Expand Network Codes and select the new device you just created

5. In the 'Device Code' Properties (lower-left), paste in the name in the name field, and the command in the data field. Make sure there are no extra spaces or the quotes before or after the command

6. Repeat the process for each command.

7. Sync your handset. Create a new Network Gateway and attach the new device (or attach to your existing iTach or GC-100 serial port.


The alternative is to use the XML file on the iRule support downloads page to create your device that way. In that case, you can just select Actions > Upload Devices in the 'Device' tab, and select and upload the XML file.


I took the liberty of creating the XML file for you. If this works properly, then fill in the name, manufacturer, and model info in the Device Properties, and set the device to shared to share with the community. If you can confirm everything works as it should, contact iRule support and let them know and they'll copy the device to the iRule database.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22536098
> 
> 
> Can you only have one drawer defined per page or could I in theory have both this newly designed bottom drawer for the controlling devices and say another side drawer for volume and power?


You can define a Drawer for left, right, and bottom of each page. The drawers can be the same, or different, from page to page.


The best use case for Drawers on an iPad is what some remotes call "punch-through" or if you're an AutoCAD guy, "instancing". If you put the whole strip on the right (volume, mute, home, lights) in a single page that's referenced in a Drawer, then you can just keep re-using that Drawer (pinned) on each of 10 or 15 pages. Now, let's say you want to change something on one of those buttons – the repeat rate on the volume button, for instance - you change it once in the original page, and it's changed everywhere it's referenced in the Drawers. So, it's a big time-saver.


It's also very useful on the left-side "input" bar for the same reason, but you do lose the ability to do the two-state buttons indicate which page you're on.


Since your remote is already built, there probably isn't much advantage in rebuilding your two side bars as Drawers. It will be more of a time-saver for new users (define links and input commands once instead of 10 times, or copy-pasting 10 times).


You could certainly use a bottom drawer to contain some commonly-used commands for lighting, AR control, or that kind of thing, or as links to those activities to simplify your left-side bar.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7100_50#post_22536103
> 
> 
> Hi Peter,
> 
> 
> That protocol is extremely simple, so unless there's something missing, putting those commands in Builder is very easy.
> 
> 
> 1. Create a new device (Devices Tab, Actions > Create a new item
> 
> 2. Name new device
> 
> 3. Expand newly named device in Devices tab, right-click Network Codes heading, and select "New Device Code"
> 
> 4. Expand Network Codes and select the new device you just created
> 
> 5. In the 'Device Code' Properties (lower-left), paste in the name in the name field, and the command in the data field. Make sure there are no extra spaces or the quotes before or after the command
> 
> 6. Repeat the process for each command.
> 
> 7. Sync your handset. Create a new Network Gateway and attach the new device (or attach to your existing iTach or GC-100 serial port.
> 
> 
> The alternative is to use the XML file on the iRule support downloads page to create your device that way. In that case, you can just select Actions > Upload Devices in the 'Device' tab, and select and upload the XML file.
> 
> 
> I took the liberty of creating the XML file for you. If this works properly, then fill in the name, manufacturer, and model info in the Device Properties, and set the device to shared to share with the community. If you can confirm everything works as it should, contact iRule support and let them know and they'll copy the device to the iRule database.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Hi Steve,


Thanks very much for that. My masking system goes in towards the end of November and I wanted to have the device set up so I can test it whilst the manufacturer is here. Will let you know how it goes.


Cheers,


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22536125
> 
> 
> You can define a Drawer for left, right, and bottom of each page. The drawers can be the same, or different, from page to page.
> 
> The best use case for Drawers on an iPad is what some remotes call "punch-through" or if you're an AutoCAD guy, "instancing". If you put the whole strip on the right (volume, mute, home, lights) in a single page that's referenced in a Drawer, then you can just keep re-using that Drawer (pinned) on each of 10 or 15 pages. Now, let's say you want to change something on one of those buttons – the repeat rate on the volume button, for instance - you change it once in the original page, and it's changed everywhere it's referenced in the Drawers. So, it's a big time-saver.
> 
> It's also very useful on the left-side "input" bar for the same reason, but you do lose the ability to do the two-state buttons indicate which page you're on.
> 
> Since your remote is already built, there probably isn't much advantage in rebuilding your two side bars as Drawers. It will be more of a time-saver for new users (define links and input commands once instead of 10 times, or copy-pasting 10 times).
> 
> You could certainly use a bottom drawer to contain some commonly-used commands for lighting, AR control, or that kind of thing, or as links to those activities to simplify your left-side bar.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Steve, what happens when one drawer is out, say the left one, and then you pull out the bottom drawer? Will the left drawer close itself or will they overlap?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22536661
> 
> 
> Steve, what happens when one drawer is out, say the left one, and then you pull out the bottom drawer? Will the left drawer close itself or will they overlap?


They overlap and the most recently active Drawer automatically takes foreground status. So, if the left Drawer is out, and you engage the bottom Drawer, the left Drawer will just be behind the bottom. If you then tap something in the left Drawer, it will move to the front "layer".


SC


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7080#post_22536125
> 
> 
> You can define a Drawer for left, right, and bottom of each page. The drawers can be the same, or different, from page to page.
> 
> The best use case for Drawers on an iPad is what some remotes call "punch-through" or if you're an AutoCAD guy, "instancing". If you put the whole strip on the right (volume, mute, home, lights) in a single page that's referenced in a Drawer, then you can just keep re-using that Drawer (pinned) on each of 10 or 15 pages. Now, let's say you want to change something on one of those buttons – the repeat rate on the volume button, for instance - you change it once in the original page, and it's changed everywhere it's referenced in the Drawers. So, it's a big time-saver.
> 
> It's also very useful on the left-side "input" bar for the same reason, but you do lose the ability to do the two-state buttons indicate which page you're on.
> 
> Since your remote is already built, there probably isn't much advantage in rebuilding your two side bars as Drawers. It will be more of a time-saver for new users (define links and input commands once instead of 10 times, or copy-pasting 10 times).
> 
> You could certainly use a bottom drawer to contain some commonly-used commands for lighting, AR control, or that kind of thing, or as links to those activities to simplify your left-side bar.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Really cool stuff thanks !


----------



## Mark P

Hey Guys!


I'm struggling with a Pioneer VSX 1022


I have a lot of different rooms I'm working on, I have an Apple Time Machine, Airport Extreme, and 2 Airport Expresses, The Time capsule was the Base station and others were reset and added to network.


My DirecTv is working flawlessly, I even have DirecTv showing up in the VSX 1022 so it seems there connectability here, Pandora and all that works fine. I have an VSX1122 at a different home on the Ranch and I can control that flawlessly on about the same network ( Airport Extreme + Airport Express) but that VSX receiver is plugged into the Extreme base station. At the problem area the VSX is plugged into the Airport extreme which was ADDED to the Time capsule Base station wirelessly.


When I add the Pioneer to the iRule Gateways as HTTP I'm green, no control, when I add it as Network Gateway ( which is how I got the 1122 to work) it's Red


Can anyone think of something I'm missing?


----------



## SeanKosmann

I did it! I did it! I got my iTach WF2IR in!!!


EDIT: I have it connected! .... now for the learning.... any input is encouraged










So I have iBuilder up.... and I found the WestingHouse groups... 1 & 2.... trying the basics... volume and down first.... but when I pull up my phone to sync... the app crashes... anyone know what I'm screwing up?? (Password had to be updated!)


Now onto why the tv isn't responding to me... going to make sure I have the IR located properly!


----------



## ecrabb

Hi Sean,


Regarding the sync crash, what version of iRule are you using, and on which platform? Have you tried deleting and reinstalling the app?


As for finding the IR receiver, you can usually use a bright flashlight to peer "inside" the front/bezel area of the TV to find the receiver. You can also use the factory remote pressed right up agains the bezel of the TV and slide it across with the volume up button held down until the TV responds. If you don't want to touch the TV bezel, use a paper towel tube and/or hold it away 1/4" as you slide.


SC


----------



## SeanKosmann

I got the app working, I had changed my password to my email and needed to update it. But instead of just flagging a bad password, it just kicks you out of the app.


I'm going to try to locate the IR now, I'll let you know if I get it!


NOPE, still nothing!?!?! I put the remote next tot he bottom of the tv and located the area that it receives the signal... put the IR emitter there.... I see the emitter lighting up so it's getting the single... and I've added two volume buttons to my panel, one setup for WestingHouse tvs Group 1 and the other to Group 2.... nothing from either...


This is the remote I'm trying to replace.... http://www.shopjimmy.com/westinghouse-rmt-19-remote-control.htm 


Not sure if that helps at all


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/1351981/irule/7110#post_22539862
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with a Pioneer VSX 1022
> 
> I have a lot of different rooms I'm working on, I have an Apple Time Machine, Airport Extreme, and 2 Airport Expresses, The Time capsule was the Base station and others were reset and added to network.
> 
> My DirecTv is working flawlessly, I even have DirecTv showing up in the VSX 1022 so it seems there connectability here, Pandora and all that works fine. I have an VSX1122 at a different home on the Ranch and I can control that flawlessly on about the same network ( Airport Extreme + Airport Express) but that VSX receiver is plugged into the Extreme base station. At the problem area the VSX is plugged into the Airport extreme which was ADDED to the Time capsule Base station wirelessly.
> 
> When I add the Pioneer to the iRule Gateways as HTTP I'm green, no control, when I add it as Network Gateway ( which is how I got the 1122 to work) it's Red
> 
> Can anyone think of something I'm missing?



Hi Mark,


I had a little trouble following which things were/weren't working, where, and connected to which devices (and how)... But, two things come to mind:


First, don't waste any time creating HTTP connections and looking at the green gateway status symbol as evidence of anything. iRule doesn't open a socket to an HTTP device until you push a button, so the gateway will always look green... The "activity" arrows will flash red if your HTTP gateway is bad. So, focus in the network gateway as in your working system.


Have you tried seeing if the Pioneer app will connect/work with the 1122? The reason I ask is that it is possible to configure the Wi-Fi "extenders" in such a way that the Pioneer could see the internet, but that iRule wouldn't be able to see the Pioneer. Open your AirPort Utility and make sure the Airport Extreme you have the 1122 connected to has its Connection Sharing set to "Off (Bridge Mode)."


Cheers,

SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanKosmann*  /t/1351981/irule/7110#post_22540424
> 
> 
> NOPE, still nothing!?!?! I put the remote next tot he bottom of the tv and located the area that it receives the signal... put the IR emitter there.... I see the emitter lighting up so it's getting the single... and I've added two volume buttons to my panel, one setup for WestingHouse tvs Group 1 and the other to Group 2.... nothing from either...
> 
> This is the remote I'm trying to replace.... http://www.shopjimmy.com/westinghouse-rmt-19-remote-control.htm
> 
> Not sure if that helps at all



You have a couple of options, easiest to hardest:


1) On that website you linked, that remote cross-references to a Vizio remote. So, you could try the Vizio commands in the Builder. There's also a Group 1 and Group 2 for Vizio, so it won't take long to test.


2) Try using iLearn and your iTach to learn a couple of commands as Pronto Hex commands, then paste those strings into new device codes in the Builder, and test. If it works, learn all the commands you need. It's probably an hour worth of work all-in if you end up going that route.


3) Found a couple of posts via Google where people with Westinghouse TVs had to update firmware to get control to work via a DirecTV or Comcast universal remote. That makes no sense to me, but who knows?


Cheers,

SC


----------



## SeanKosmann

HOLY CRAP! That worked.... how did you track that down?? Ok... so I'll play with that... now I'm running into the same issue with my Motorolla DCX3200-M which is my Cox Cable box.... I noticed there are several options in terms of cable boxes to import... same thing where I just need to check them all?



SPOKE TOO SOON! That only worked for power and volume controls... can't get HDMI inputs to change or sleep.... guess I need to start learning about iLearn? Because that seems to be what I'll need to program for the things like this that won't work...


So I just read through the tutorial on the iLearner..... I have it configured... but it's not picking up any commands from the remote.... any thoughts on how I'm screwing this one up? But I'm thinking that the Cable box is taking RF commands.... how does that work with an IR emitter? Am I just SOL? Or do I need an adapter of some sort? I do know it has an IR IN on the back... so going to track down a 3.5mm cable to try to hardwire it directly to the iTach....


----------



## jimim

thanks! can you talk more about the new template layouts?


----------



## thepainter

Nuvo Essentia advice needed. I myself have a Russound CAV66 working with no problems, however I was so happy with irule I got my friend interested. He has a Nuvo Essentia setup. I setup the GUI for him using the RS232 codes found in the builder. The only thing that works is the power on and off. The source changes won't work (they work from the keypads). Not quite sure what the problem is, any help would be much appreciated.


Thanks,


Paul


----------



## ecrabb

Hi Paul,


The protocol in the Builder for the Nuvo piece looks good to me.


- Are you using the "Nuvo Grand Concerto/Essentia" device in the Builder?

- The "power on and off" you're referring to... Do you mean "zone 1 on" or "zone 1 off"?

- Did you confirm that the iTach serial port settings are configured correctly for the Nuvo? (9600 baud, 8N1)


Regards,

SC


----------



## smalis

With thanks to Steve Goff for graphics and design inspiration, I finally have pages I am happy with.


First page controls my Tivo. Links to other pages are on the left, and basic Amp and TV controls are on the right.

 


Next is the same page, with a drawer open for Tivo keyboard entry (thanks to Jim Clamage, I believe, for the keyboard graphic):

 


Next is a page for going to specific channels on the Tivo:

 


Finally, a page for TV and Amp controls:

 


The fourth page looks the same as the first, but uses IR control for the Tivo instead of IP, as a backup.


Thanks, guys!!


----------



## pauleyc

So this is a silly question b/c I have got it all working and worked through my issues... but under the devices you have Global Cache codes, Pronto (Hex) codes, network codes and database codes. I use network codes for my IP/RS232 devices .. are the other device codes for IR? Is one preferred over the other? Just looking for clarification for the future .. **searched iruleathome.com but didn't come up with anything specific, just that they are IR code sections.


----------



## thepainter

Yes, I'm using the "Nuvo Grand Concerto/Essentia" device in the Builder.

No I didn't confirm the itach settings, however I figured if the power on/off was working, the commands were getting to it.

For now we have 3 zones set up with 4 sources and "zone 1 on" or "zone 1 off", "zone 2 on" or "zone 2 off", "zone 3 on" or "zone 3 off" works .... very strange. I'll double check the itach setting just to make sure.


Thanks,


Paul


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7110#post_22543774
> 
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> The protocol in the Builder for the Nuvo piece looks good to me.
> 
> - Are you using the "Nuvo Grand Concerto/Essentia" device in the Builder?
> 
> - The "power on and off" you're referring to... Do you mean "zone 1 on" or "zone 1 off"?
> 
> - Did you confirm that the iTach serial port settings are configured correctly for the Nuvo? (9600 baud, 8N1)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> SC


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7110#post_22540560
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> 
> I had a little trouble following which things were/weren't working, where, and connected to which devices (and how)... But, two things come to mind:
> 
> First, don't waste any time creating HTTP connections and looking at the green gateway status symbol as evidence of anything. iRule doesn't open a socket to an HTTP device until you push a button, so the gateway will always look green... The "activity" arrows will flash red if your HTTP gateway is bad. So, focus in the network gateway as in your working system.
> 
> Have you tried seeing if the Pioneer app will connect/work with the 1122? The reason I ask is that it is possible to configure the Wi-Fi "extenders" in such a way that the Pioneer could see the internet, but that iRule wouldn't be able to see the Pioneer. Open your AirPort Utility and make sure the Airport Extreme you have the 1122 connected to has its Connection Sharing set to "Off (Bridge Mode)."
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Port was 8102 on this pioneer product, not 23 works like a champ. Thank goodness I got the Pioneer controlapp working and was able to dig through its settings.


Is there another forum somewhere beside here and iRules support to find answers?


----------



## mtbdudex

I see the ipad mini as perfect for HT control device, the basic model wifi only.

No need more GB storage or data plan.


Who here will be first to do that?



Sent from my 32GB iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/7110#post_22543910
> 
> 
> So this is a silly question b/c I have got it all working and worked through my issues... but under the devices you have Global Cache codes, Pronto (Hex) codes, network codes and database codes. I use network codes for my IP/RS232 devices .. are the other device codes for IR? Is one preferred over the other? Just looking for clarification for the future .. **searched iruleathome.com but didn't come up with anything specific, just that they are IR code sections.



Pronto Hex and Global Cache codes are both for IR. You can use whichever you prefer, and iRule always sends the command out in GC format (converting from Hex on the fly if needed).


Database codes are also IR, but you can't enter your own codes there and you don't get to see the codes that iRule is sending.


----------



## snodric

What are the device codes that you are using to control the Xbox and how are you sending those to the Xbox (i.e. by IR or by IP)?


----------



## impmonkey

You can control the Xbox thru ir using the codes found in the builder. I believe the device is called Xbox 360 slim.


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepainter*  /t/1351981/irule/7110#post_22544309
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm using the "Nuvo Grand Concerto/Essentia" device in the Builder.
> 
> No I didn't confirm the itach settings, however I figured if the power on/off was working, the commands were getting to it.
> 
> For now we have 3 zones set up with 4 sources and "zone 1 on" or "zone 1 off", "zone 2 on" or "zone 2 off", "zone 3 on" or "zone 3 off" works .... very strange. I'll double check the itach setting just to make sure.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



i got 2 sets of nuvo serial codes in the builder. they both work perfect cause i'm using them both right now. one should have the first 6 zones and the other should have up to 12 i think?


jimi


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepainter*  /t/1351981/irule/7110#post_22541374
> 
> 
> Nuvo Essentia advice needed. I myself have a Russound CAV66 working with no problems, however I was so happy with irule I got my friend interested. He has a Nuvo Essentia setup. I setup the GUI for him using the RS232 codes found in the builder. The only thing that works is the power on and off. The source changes won't work (they work from the keypads). Not quite sure what the problem is, any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



ok i just checked my diff builds.


the one u guys should use is "Nuvo Grand Concerto/Essentia" or "NUVO GC" if u don't need as namy zones. they are NETWORK CODES.


They all work. There are even direct vol levels to make listening easier instead of taking vol up and down.

and here r some screen shots


jimi


0/]







[/url]

__
https://flic.kr/p/6884047110
​ by jimim , on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/7030148069
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/7030148069
​ by jimim , on Flickr


----------



## bass addict

Please bear with me as I have some questions on this system, and my brain is having trouble wrapping around this concept.


I am replacing an MX3000 as I like the idea of my daughter and wife having their own "remote" so to speak with it set up exactly how they like. I'm not quite sure on what components I would need to purchase to move forward. Below is my component list.


1) Onkyo 3009 (232)

2) Oppo 1003 (232)

3) ISY99 (232) [control of all my Smart Home lighting]

4) JVC 4810 - I ran 2 cat6 cables along with my HDMI. From what I understand I should just be able to buy a cat6 to 232 connector for 10 bucks and run this on 232?

5) Xbox

6) Wii

7) SMS-1 (IR)

8) XA2 (232)

9) Flat screen TV (not sure what yet)

10) Wireless router will be in equipment closet

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________'


A) How many 232 components can each Itach control? Is it only 1? Can my 232 Components be controlled directly via my wireless router 232 ports?

B) Would the GC100 be the best fit for my scenario?

C) Anything else I'm missing?


Thanks


----------



## fitbrit

Wow! Quite overwhelmed with how much reading I have to do to get started.

I have an iPhone and an iPad.

I have 3 home theatre systems that I'd like to control, and a whole house of X-10 home automation light switches, AC sockets, cameras, motion detectors etc. There will also be certain lights and HTPCs that will come on when receiving an X-10 input from the motion detectors, and these need to be switched on and off by manually giving the signal too.


I have bought a GC-100-12 lots of IR blasters, and X-10 modules, including a IR-X10 IR543. The three home theatres all feature Onkyo network receivers, and I think that will be the easy part. I can already control them via Phone from a number of apps, most usefully, O-Remote. All of them are driven by HTPCs running JRiver Media Center. The 7.1 system is principally music only, but does feature a 1080p touchscreen. The 11.2 systems feature a 1080p Samsung TV, and a 1080p Epson projector and a mirrored 1080p touchscreen. I am trying to decide whether I need to get a USB-UIRT too. Have various IR receivers for my HTPCs as well, soundgraph, MCE etc.

My goal is to have dual options to control everything, perhaps even a third option.


They are:

1) To have iRule control everything, with a smart interface to run JRiver, X-10 lighting and powering on/off of subwoofers and bass-shakers, and the most commonly used receiver functions, e.g. volume, source, switching between height and wide speakers in the two 11.2 home theatres, and the DSP. To control the cameras too, so that they can easily be called up while watching a movie, for example.

2) To control it all (except cameras?) from a couple of Harmony One remotes too (for the wife, who will prefer this to an iPad)

Possibly:

3) To control all this from an X-10 NStinct remote (which can learn the IR codes too), but to do it using X10 commands, by using X-10 to IR units which I will be getting as part of a bigger package, or by using other software with IR blasters etc talking to the the PC or GC-100-12 etc.


Obviously it's option 1 that I am here for. Now to start reading at the beginning...


----------



## fitbrit

Following up to my own post. I'm on the trial version of iRule Builder, and last night I got one of the Onkyo 5007s volume working via TCP control and managed to get the subwoofer turning on and off via X-10 commander http controls (after ~100 attempts, which could have been done much easier if I'd read some of the stuff in this thread that i found later today). I think the rest will be trivial for the two 5007 receivers' control and X-10 too. Now will wait for the GC-100-12 to arrive for IR control of the TV, projector, and dining room Onkyo 1007. I think I will read more of this thread and then shell out for the Pro version. Some nice looking remotes you guys have!


----------



## Bacon13

I'm looking at making the jump into irule and I'm really considering a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (7"). I don't own any Android devices, but really like the idea of a 7" tablet for the remote in the theater room and the ipad mini seems overpriced since this tab will be for a remote only.


My question is: What are the differences between irule for iOS and Android? Are there features that the Android version can't do?


----------



## impmonkey

I have both a iPad and an android tablet and can confidently saw get the iPad. Android is an afterthought for iRule it seems and features are released first on iOS. Also I have run into a bunch of bugs in android that just don't happen in iOS. I have force closes all the time, buttons that stop working until I resync, lag, most of the time the vibrate and display keep alive options don't work, etc... I have used iRule on multiple android devices and it just isn't as stable.


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1351981/irule/7110#post_22551259
> 
> 
> Please bear with me as I have some questions on this system, and my brain is having trouble wrapping around this concept.
> 
> I am replacing an MX3000 as I like the idea of my daughter and wife having their own "remote" so to speak with it set up exactly how they like. I'm not quite sure on what components I would need to purchase to move forward. Below is my component list.
> 
> 1) Onkyo 3009 (232)
> 
> 2) Oppo 1003 (232)
> 
> 3) ISY99 (232) [control of all my Smart Home lighting]
> 
> 4) JVC 4810 - I ran 2 cat6 cables along with my HDMI. From what I understand I should just be able to buy a cat6 to 232 connector for 10 bucks and run this on 232?
> 
> 5) Xbox
> 
> 6) Wii
> 
> 7) SMS-1 (IR)
> 
> 8) XA2 (232)
> 
> 9) Flat screen TV (not sure what yet)
> 
> 10) Wireless router will be in equipment closet
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________'
> 
> A) How many 232 components can each Itach control? Is it only 1? Can my 232 Components be controlled directly via my wireless router 232 ports?
> 
> B) Would the GC100 be the best fit for my scenario?
> 
> C) Anything else I'm missing?
> 
> Thanks




If I were you I'd set protocol priority as: IP compatibility first, then RS232, then of course IR. Like with our JVC's you can control everything with IP commands (I believe as well your Onkyo has LAN support). None of the IP or HTTP devices require a GC adapter but when going serial you'll need some sort of (expensive) multi-port distribution box as the GC100 (12), only has a max of two ports (and keep in mind the older 100x series adapters can only support one simultaneous control device at a a time (eg - one iPad or iPhone).


If you already have a network switch in your rack then I suggest the IP2IR which works flawlessly for me and supports up to 8 simul. control devices (not to mention iLearn for learning IR commands not in the iRule DB).


----------



## politby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/7110#post_22557339
> 
> 
> I'm looking at making the jump into irule and I'm really considering a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (7"). I don't own any Android devices, but really like the idea of a 7" tablet for the remote in the theater room and the ipad mini seems overpriced since this tab will be for a remote only.
> 
> 
> My question is: What are the differences between irule for iOS and Android? Are there features that the Android version can't do?



I am using a GalaxyTab 2 7" and it works very well. Never had a crash or other problem.


The only little glitch I have found is that the vibrate-on-tap setting sometimes is forgotten and neers to be toggled.


There may be some functionality in the iOS version not yet in Android but nothing that I am missing.


Nice not to have to be locked onto the Apple platform.


Skickat från min LT18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7120_80#post_22557459
> 
> 
> If I were you I'd set protocol priority as: IP compatibility first, then RS232, then of course IR. Like with our JVC's you can control everything with IP commands (I believe as well your Onkyo has LAN support). None of the IP or HTTP devices require a GC adapter but when going serial you'll need some sort of (expensive) multi-port distribution box as the GC100 (12), only has a max of two ports (and keep in mind the older 100x series adapters can only support one simultaneous control device at a a time (eg - one iPad or iPhone).
> 
> If you already have a network switch in your rack then I suggest the IP2IR which works flawlessly for me and supports up to 8 simul. control devices (not to mention iLearn for learning IR commands not in the iRule DB).



Thanks for a little clarification. So anything that has an ethernet port can be controlled via my local network? No additional components needed?


I'd obviously need a hub as my router only has 3 outputs. Would this one work or is there something I'm missing here?











So if I understand what you're saying I should change my setup to this. That would give me 2IR ports, which would work great with the IP2IR you recommended. The hub will give me up to 8 connectable components (if that will work).


1) Onkyo 3009 *(ethernet)*

2) Oppo 1003 *(ethernet)*

3) ISY99 *(ethernet)* [control of all my Smart Home lighting]

4) JVC 4810 - *(ethernet)*

5) Xbox (IR)

6) Wii (nothing







)

7) SMS-1 (IR)

8) XA2 *(ethernet)*

9) Flat screen TV *(ethernet)*

10) Wireless router will be in equipment closet


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1351981/irule/7110#post_22557758
> 
> 
> Thanks for a little clarification. So anything that has an ethernet port can be controlled via my local network?


No. Generally speaking, ethernet ports don't automatically mean IP control. In fact, very few components can be controlled via IP, although, fortunately, the list is getting longer. It's best to check with the manufacturer to find out if your components can be controlled over an ethernet connection.


----------



## mborner

Made some slight enhancements to my iRule GUI and thought I'd share them.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1351981/irule/7110#post_22557758
> 
> 
> Thanks for a little clarification. So anything that has an ethernet port can be controlled via my local network? No additional components needed?
> 
> I'd obviously need a hub as my router only has 3 outputs. Would this one work or is there something I'm missing here?
> 
> 
> So if I understand what you're saying I should change my setup to this. That would give me 2IR ports, which would work great with the IP2IR you recommended. The hub will give me up to 8 connectable components (if that will work).
> 
> 1) Onkyo 3009 *(ethernet)*
> 
> 2) Oppo 1003 *(ethernet)*
> 
> 3) ISY99 *(ethernet)* [control of all my Smart Home lighting]
> 
> 4) JVC 4810 - *(ethernet)*
> 
> 5) Xbox (IR)
> 
> 6) Wii (nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 7) SMS-1 (IR)
> 
> 8) XA2 *(ethernet)*
> 
> 9) Flat screen TV *(ethernet)*
> 
> 10) Wireless router will be in equipment closet



Not exactly as it all depends on whether the OEM has published an RS232/IP control document like the one I posted last week for the JVC (or you contact iRule support to verify if your device is predefined in their DB). For instance I have an Oppo as well (93), but they decided not to support IP control.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanKosmann*  /t/1351981/irule/7110#post_22540424
> 
> 
> I got the app working, I had changed my password to my email and needed to update it. But instead of just flagging a bad password, it just kicks you out of the app.
> 
> I'm going to try to locate the IR now, I'll let you know if I get it!
> 
> NOPE, still nothing!?!?! I put the remote next tot he bottom of the tv and located the area that it receives the signal... put the IR emitter there.... I see the emitter lighting up so it's getting the single... and I've added two volume buttons to my panel, one setup for WestingHouse tvs Group 1 and the other to Group 2.... nothing from either...
> 
> This is the remote I'm trying to replace.... http://www.shopjimmy.com/westinghouse-rmt-19-remote-control.htm
> 
> Not sure if that helps at all



I think as I remember w/ the itach devices you have to go into the iRule software (Gateways) and define your devices to the IR outputs for CH1-3 on the WF2IR. Have you tried that?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7120_80#post_22557989
> 
> 
> No. Generally speaking, ethernet ports don't automatically mean IP control. In fact, very few components can be controlled via IP, although, fortunately, the list is getting longer. It's best to check with the manufacturer to find out if your components can be controlled over an ethernet connection.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7120_80#post_22558201
> 
> 
> Not exactly as it all depends on whether the OEM has published an RS232/IP control document like the one I posted last week for the JVC (or you contact iRule support to verify if your device is predefined in their DB). For instance I have an Oppo as well (93), but they decided not to support IP control.



OK, thank you.


I looked through the database and it appears the only one that is not controllable via ethernet is the Toshiba. So I could move that one to IR, which would use all the available ports, and the rest on ethernet.


Would that hub work? If so, I will go ahead and order that one today.


Thanks again.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22558561
> 
> 
> OK, thank you.
> 
> I looked through the database and it appears the only one that is not controllable via ethernet is the Toshiba. So I could move that one to IR, which would use all the available ports, and the rest on ethernet.
> 
> Would that hub work? If so, I will go ahead and order that one today.
> 
> Thanks again.



UR welcome.


If you're like me I have about 30-40 HD-DVD's but rarely play them anymore and only use IR as well (with no issue and no real advantage because it doesn't provide feedback and doesn;t do 3D so don't have to worry about IR flooding in the room...(which is one of the main bene's of using IP/RS232 w/ the JVC).


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7100_100#post_22557459
> 
> 
> If I were you I'd set protocol priority as: IP compatibility first, then RS232, then of course IR. Like with our JVC's you can control everything with IP commands (I believe as well your Onkyo has LAN support). None of the IP or HTTP devices require a GC adapter but when going serial you'll need some sort of (expensive) multi-port distribution box as the GC100 (12), only has a max of two ports (and keep in mind the older 100x series adapters can only support one simultaneous control device at a a time (eg - one iPad or iPhone).
> 
> If you already have a network switch in your rack then I suggest the IP2IR which works flawlessly for me and *supports up to 8 simul. control devices* (not to mention iLearn for learning IR commands not in the iRule DB).



When I read this post, I initially thought you were saying the IP2IR only controlled 8 devices via IR simultaneously, but then I realized you were talking about 8 remote device (tablets, smartphones, ipod touches).


Anyway, I was wondering if I am able to send the IR output of an IP2IR to the input of a Niles MSU-480 (IR connecting block) instead of using the Global Cache emitters? I already have the Niles IR distrubution system set up in two locations, and they are linked together, so I would prefer to keep that distribution system in place. This would allow me to maintain backward compatibility with my URC remotes while I slowly work my way into the iRule system.


I checked, and the Niles and Global Cache IR wiring standards for the TRS connector seem to be the same (IR signal on the tip, and the ground on the sleeve). If that is correct, it seems I would not need to make a special cable to connect the IP2IR to the Niles MSU-480.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22559530
> 
> 
> When I read this post, I initially thought you were saying the IP2IR only controlled 8 devices via IR simultaneously, but then I realized you were talking about 8 remote device (tablets, smartphones, ipod touches).
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if I am able to send the IR output of an IP2IR to the input of a Niles MSU-480 (IR connecting block) instead of using the Global Cache emitters? I already have the Niles IR distrubution system set up in two locations, and they are linked together, so I would prefer to keep that distribution system in place. This would allow me to maintain backward compatibility with my URC remotes while I slowly work my way into the iRule system.
> 
> I checked, and the Niles and Global Cache IR wiring standards for the TRS connector seem to be the same (IR signal on the tip, and the ground on the sleeve). If that is correct, it seems I would not need to make a special cable to connect the IP2IR to the Niles MSU-480.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark



I have an IR dist system in my rack as well but it's Xantech (also use URC remotes for IR throughout the house). If it's the same as Niles then you'll need to use the cable below from output port one to feed your block with the iRule commands (I guess it depends on the frequency range that Niles uses):

_The * GC-CGX * is used to connect a Global Caché IR output (GC-100 or iTach) to a Xantech IR input. Global Caché IR outputs are converted to meet the IR input requirements for a Xantech IR distribution environment. IR signals from 30KHz to 72KHz can now be sent through an existing Xantech IR installation directly from one of our units. The GC-CGX is optically isolated to ensure circuit isolation and protection._


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7100_100#post_22560170
> 
> 
> I have an IR dist system in my rack as well but it's Xantech (also use URC remotes for IR throughout the house). If it's the same as Niles then you'll need to use the cable below from output port one to feed your block with the iRule commands (I guess it depends on the frequency range that Niles uses):
> _The * GC-CGX * is used to connect a Global Caché IR output (GC-100 or iTach) to a Xantech IR input. Global Caché IR outputs are converted to meet the IR input requirements for a Xantech IR distribution environment. IR signals from 30KHz to 72KHz can now be sent through an existing Xantech IR installation directly from one of our units. The GC-CGX is optically isolated to ensure circuit isolation and protection._



Thanks for the info. I searched for it on Amazon because I was curious about the price, and found this description:


Product Features

Translates GC-100 Network Adapter IR outputs to Xantech, *Niles* and SpeakerCraft IR inputs

Optically isolated to avoid noise and ground loop issues

IR outputs operate and function as if the commands were sent by the third party device

Supports an IR frequency range from 30 KHz to 500 KHz

Requires no power supply


Oddly, this appears to be more information than GC has on their web site, which is strange.


Mark


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22561339
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I searched for it on Amazon because I was curious about the price, and found this description:
> 
> Product Features
> 
> Translates GC-100 Network Adapter IR outputs to Xantech, *Niles* and SpeakerCraft IR inputs
> 
> Optically isolated to avoid noise and ground loop issues
> 
> IR outputs operate and function as if the commands were sent by the third party device
> 
> Supports an IR frequency range from 30 KHz to 500 KHz
> 
> Requires no power supply
> 
> Oddly, this appears to be more information than GC has on their web site, which is strange.
> 
> Mark



That is a bit odd Mark, but the reason I recommended it to you is I thought I remembered during install it saying something about Niles, and sure enough (from GCs website)... I think this is what you need.

GC-CGX Guide


----------



## Rudy81

I just finished the majority of work setting up my HT with iRule on an iPad. What a great system...yes, it has a steep learning curve, but the tutorials and a few Google searches solved most issues. I am using:


GC-100-12 for RS-232 and IR (Rev. 2.0.8-12r2)

Panasonic AE-4000 projector

Integra DHC 9.9 Processor

Oppo BDP-93

JRiver Media Center in my HTPC.


iRule is just amazing with all its capability and customization. It took me a while to get comfortable with the builder, and it still seems slow to respond even though I have a high speed FiOS connection.


The only problem I have run into that I cannot solve is the feedback for the Oppo BD player. I cannot get any of the feedback to work on the iPad. Feedback for the Integra and projector works well. Does anyone have the Oppo feedback working properly? Any ideas?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy81*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22563351
> 
> 
> ...The only problem I have run into that I cannot solve is the feedback for the Oppo BD player. I cannot get any of the feedback to work on the iPad. Feedback for the Integra and projector works well. Does anyone have the Oppo feedback working properly? Any ideas?



The Oppo doesn't generate any feedback by default, you have to put it into verbose mode, and you can only do that by sending an RS232 command. So define a new network command with the following code:


#SVM 3\x0D


then assign it to a button and press the button to send the command. After that the Oppo will generate feedback. If you lose power or otherwise reset the Oppo, you'll have to send the command again to turn feedback on.


Yes, it would be better if you could enable feedback from the Oppo menu, but they don't support that.


----------



## Rudy81

Thank you. That did it!


----------



## politby

I have just started using Netflix. I would love to be able to control the Netflix Metro app in Windows 8 with iRule.


90% of the time my HTPC is the playback source (Media Center) which I control with iRule and MCE Controller. If iRule could launch and control the Metro Netflix app it would be awesome.


Any suggestions about how to do this?


Skickat från min LT18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeanKosmann

Ok, stupid question... I have a cable box that seems to be RF controlled.... can I control this using an IR emitter and where do I place it to make it work? Sorry, just a last few things I'm trying to figure out, but otherwise, still have high hopes for this system!


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy81*  /t/1351981/irule/7100_100#post_22563351
> 
> 
> I just finished the majority of work setting up my HT with iRule on an iPad. What a great system...yes, it has a steep learning curve, but the tutorials and a few Google searches solved most issues. I am using:
> 
> GC-100-12 for RS-232 and IR (Rev. 2.0.8-12r2)
> 
> Panasonic AE-4000 projector
> 
> Integra DHC 9.9 Processor
> 
> Oppo BDP-93
> 
> JRiver Media Center in my HTPC.
> 
> iRule is just amazing with all its capability and customization. It took me a while to get comfortable with the builder, and it still seems slow to respond even though I have a high speed FiOS connection.
> 
> The only problem I have run into that I cannot solve is the feedback for the Oppo BD player. I cannot get any of the feedback to work on the iPad. Feedback for the Integra and projector works well. Does anyone have the Oppo feedback working properly? Any ideas?



I tried out the iRule builder trial, and was going to post that it did no seem intuitive or responsive. I see I was not going crazy after all!


I was looking at possibly getting into iRule for around $250, and then using an iPod Touch 2nd generation I have to program a remote control for the children, just as a starter project. I searched in iRule Builder for the three devices I would need for this project, and two are not available; the Netgear NEO TV550, and the Moxi DVR. So, it looks like I would have to invest an additional $100 in the GC-IRL IR Learner. The picture of the GC-IRL (se below) looks like it has a 3.5mm plug, so I assume it also requires a CG-RG1 IR receiver in order to learn the commands? If so, that would cost me an additional $55. This is starting to get pricey, but maybe I am incorrect in my assumptions. I checked the GC-IRL manual on the website, and it did not indicate how it is used or any additional items that may be necessary.


Any input is appreciated.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22566054
> 
> 
> I tried out the iRule builder trial, and was going to post that it did no seem intuitive or responsive. I see I was not going crazy after all!
> 
> I was looking at possibly getting into iRule for around $250, and then using an iPod Touch 2nd generation I have to program a remote control for the children, just as a starter project. I searched in iRule Builder for the three devices I would need for this project, and two are not available; the Netgear NEO TV550, and the Moxi DVR. So, it looks like I would have to invest an additional $100 in the GC-IRL IR Learner. The picture of the GC-IRL (se below) looks like it has a 3.5mm plug, so I assume it also requires a CG-RG1 IR receiver in order to learn the commands? If so, that would cost me an additional $55. This is starting to get pricey, but maybe I am incorrect in my assumptions. I checked the GC-IRL manual on the website, and it did not indicate how it is used or any additional items that may be necessary.
> 
> Any input is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark



To control IR devices you need a global cache device of some kind. The good new is that the cheapest of these, the Itach ip2ir (wired) and Itach wifi2ir (wifi) have built in learners. The former can be had for about $100. So along with the Irule license and an ipod or android device this is all you would need. The device you show above plugs in to the global cache gc-100 series of equipment and unless you already have one or have a line on a used one for cheap I would avoid as the newer Itach series is cheaper and offers more, though you lose the ability to do IR, RS232 and contact closure control all in one box as you can with gc-100.


I'm not familiar with either of those devices you can't find commands for in the builder, but contacting Irule might yield something as they may be in there but hard to find....


Hope that helps, feel free to ask any follow up questions.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanKosmann*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22564929
> 
> 
> Ok, stupid question... I have a cable box that seems to be RF controlled.... can I control this using an IR emitter and where do I place it to make it work? Sorry, just a last few things I'm trying to figure out, but otherwise, still have high hopes for this system!



IR and RF are 2 different things. Unless the box accepts both IR and RF commands (like a Directv box) then you may be out of luck. Irule does not work with RF. If it does accept IR commands and you can't immediately see the eye on the front (or an IR in 3.5mm jack on the back) then you can do a crawl. Place the IR bug on the front and hit a command on the irule app, then move it a bit and hit the command again, repeat until the unit responds.


----------



## fight4yu

I was reading the irule release notes and seems like the builder had template for iphone5, but the app does not support it yet, is this correct?

My question is, if I use the iphone5 template in the builder to build it and sync with my iphone5, what would happen? I assume I will just have black bar, is this correct?

I just got my IP2IR device last week, but not have a chance to hook it up. Hopefully can start do some test-build soon, but want to know what template I should be tweaking first. Thanks all.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22566054
> 
> 
> I tried out the iRule builder trial, and was going to post that it did no seem intuitive or responsive. I see I was not going crazy after all!
> 
> 
> I was looking at possibly getting into iRule for around $250, and then using an iPod Touch 2nd generation I have to program a remote control for the children, just as a starter project. I searched in iRule Builder for the three devices I would need for this project, and two are not available; the Netgear NEO TV550, and the Moxi DVR. So, it looks like I would have to invest an additional $100 in the GC-IRL IR Learner. The picture of the GC-IRL (se below) looks like it has a 3.5mm plug, so I assume it also requires a CG-RG1 IR receiver in order to learn the commands? If so, that would cost me an additional $55. This is starting to get pricey, but maybe I am incorrect in my assumptions. I checked the GC-IRL manual on the website, and it did not indicate how it is used or any additional items that may be necessary.
> 
> 
> Any input is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



that picture is of the GC-IRE, not the GC-IRL. you can see where it says GC-IRE right on the sticker on the product in the picture. the GC-IRL has the IR sensor built right into it (see below). but either way, like seldomseen said, if your initial $250 included something from the itach series, then you're all set.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs*  /t/1351981/irule/7100_100#post_22566256
> 
> 
> that picture is of the GC-IRE, not the GC-IRL. you can see where it says GC-IRE right on the sticker on the product in the picture. the GC-IRL has the IR sensor built right into it (see below). but either way, like seldomseen said, if your initial $250 included something from the itach series, then you're all set.



I guess I should have looked closer at the picture on Amazon. My initial $250 does in fact include the GC IP2IR, iRule Pro, and the GC-CXG IR Converter Cable to link to my Niles IR connecting block.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7100_100#post_22566142
> 
> 
> To control IR devices you need a global cache device of some kind. The good new is that the cheapest of these, the Itach ip2ir (wired) and Itach wifi2ir (wifi) have built in learners. The former can be had for about $100. So along with the Irule license and an ipod or android device this is all you would need. The device you show above plugs in to the global cache gc-100 series of equipment and unless you already have one or have a line on a used one for cheap I would avoid as the newer Itach series is cheaper and offers more, though you lose the ability to do IR, RS232 and contact closure control all in one box as you can with gc-100.
> 
> I'm not familiar with either of those devices you can't find commands for in the builder, but contacting Irule might yield something as they may be in there but hard to find....
> 
> Hope that helps, feel free to ask any follow up questions.



Great news. My initial $250 does in fact include the GC IP2IR, iRule Pro, and the GC-CXG IR Converter Cable to link to my Niles IR connecting block, so I would be all set. I cannot find any pictures of the front of the IP2IR, so is the IR receiver for the learning functionality on the front? Whenever I would need to learn a new remote, then I would need to disconnect it, bring it to my computer, and learn the remote?


Thanks for all the help.


Mark


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22566436
> 
> 
> Great news. My initial $250 does in fact include the GC IP2IR, iRule Pro, and the GC-CXG IR Converter Cable to link to my Niles IR connecting block, so I would be all set. I cannot find any pictures of the front of the IP2IR, so is the IR receiver for the learning functionality on the front? Whenever I would need to learn a new remote, then I would need to disconnect it, bring it to my computer, and learn the remote?
> 
> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Mark



It's next to the power port - from the GC website:

Question:

How do I use Global Caché products to learn the codes to control my TV/DVD Player/IR receiving device?



Answer:

First, one should understand what an IR code is. An IR code consists of on and off pulses, which are represented by a numeric string. Each on pulse must have a corresponding off pulse, which means that you must have an even amount of values for the code to work. To determine the length and value of your on/off pairs, you will need a Global Caché IR learner. If using the GC-100 family of products, there are multiple options. The GC-IRL is a serially connected IR learner that connects to your GC-100 or a PC's COM port. The GC-IRE is a serially connected device which can be used with a sensor to catch IR signals. A GC-IRE with a GC-RG1 connected to a GC-100 or COM port will be recognized as a learner. In the iTach family of products, each and every unit contains an on board IR learner, which is located in the small hole below and to the right of the power port.

Now all you need is an application to control and use your IR learner. Go to www.globalcache.com/downloads and download the free iLearn.exe application. Once running, choose which learner scenario you have: GC-IRL on GC-100, GC-IRL Serial or iTach Learner, enter the IP address of the unit, or the COM port to which your GC-IRL is connected, and press connect. If you are using a GC-IRE with a GC-RG1, act as though it is a GC-IRL, designate the IP address or COM port and press connect. At this point, all you need to do is fire codes into the learner. Codes successfully captured by the learner will show on the main window of iLearn. Depending upon the equipment meant to finally receive the learned IR code, a certain length of coding needs to be sent. A good way to test this is to begin by repeatedly testing one button, watching what happens to the captured code string when the button is held down for a length of time, or if it is only fired once. Depending upon the controller and the device meant to receive the code, it could take a little experimentation to make things work the way you want them to. Global Caché format IR codes begin with "sendir,:,,,,", followed by the on/off pulse values. IR commad syntax is fully documented in both the GC-100 API, and the iTach API. iLearn use is documented further in the iLearn Tutorial in the support section of our website.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22566436
> 
> 
> Great news. My initial $250 does in fact include the GC IP2IR, iRule Pro, and the GC-CXG IR Converter Cable to link to my Niles IR connecting block, so I would be all set. I cannot find any pictures of the front of the IP2IR, so is the IR receiver for the learning functionality on the front? Whenever I would need to learn a new remote, then I would need to disconnect it, bring it to my computer, and learn the remote?
> 
> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Mark



I have the GC-IRL and it works great by connecting with a serial to USB connector. Download the software to your PC or Mac and use it to cut and paste your learned Hex strings. The other posts are correct that the iTach devices have the IR reader built in but I didn't like it because it was installed behind my rack making it too difficult to work with. Being able to hook this up to my main machine upstairs where I design my iRule pages makes this little tool invaluable.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22567383
> 
> 
> I have the GC-IRL and it works great by connecting with a serial to USB connector. Download the software to your PC or Mac and use it to cut and paste your learned Hex strings. The other posts are correct that the iTach devices have the IR reader built in but I didn't like it because it was installed behind my rack making it too difficult to work with. Being able to hook this up to my main machine upstairs where I design my iRule pages makes this little tool invaluable.



This is very true. I have only had the need to learn about 4 commands since I started using iRule at launch. The 4 commands that I did learn were a bit of a pain due to where everything was set up. Running from equipment closet back to computer, getting the commands to be accepted was a struggle (you have to have a dim room and the remote pressed right against the itach receiver).


So, if I were ever in need of learning an entire set of commands for 1 or more remotes, I would grab the GC-IRL. You don't NEED it if you have an itach, but it will save a lot of time and effort. So decide what your hourly rate is for this project and see if you come out ahead


----------



## fitbrit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22566214
> 
> 
> I was reading the irule release notes and seems like the builder had template for iphone5, but the app does not support it yet, is this correct?
> 
> My question is, if I use the iphone5 template in the builder to build it and sync with my iphone5, what would happen? I assume I will just have black bar, is this correct?
> 
> I just got my IP2IR device last week, but not have a chance to hook it up. Hopefully can start do some test-build soon, but want to know what template I should be tweaking first. Thanks all.



Your assertion is correct. No app support yet. Also you won't be able to sync if you use the builder for the iPhone 5 currently. It's in the builder only so you can plan your remotes. Same is true of iPads with retina display.


----------



## giomania

I might consider picking up an iPad on Black Friday, and was wondering if anyone can comment on the memory requirements for using iRule. I checked in the iTunes store, and they only note the iOS requirements for the iRule app. Would an 8Gb model be sufficient, or do I need 16Gb?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22566214
> 
> 
> I was reading the irule release notes and seems like the builder had template for iphone5, but the app does not support it yet, is this correct?
> 
> My question is, if I use the iphone5 template in the builder to build it and sync with my iphone5, what would happen? I assume I will just have black bar, is this correct?
> 
> I just got my IP2IR device last week, but not have a chance to hook it up. Hopefully can start do some test-build soon, but want to know what template I should be tweaking first. Thanks all.


I have an iPhone5 and just use iPod panels for now, you are correct that they don't have the iPhone5 templates working yet


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22568362
> 
> 
> I might consider picking up an iPad on Black Friday, and was wondering if anyone can comment on the memory requirements for using iRule. I checked in the iTunes store, and they only note the iOS requirements for the iRule app. Would an 8Gb model be sufficient, or do I need 16Gb?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark



8gb will be fine. The app with all of the possible image files you could ever need wouldn't come close to exceeding 1gb I would think.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7100_100#post_22567383
> 
> 
> I have the GC-IRL and it works great by connecting with a serial to USB connector. Download the software to your PC or Mac and use it to cut and paste your learned Hex strings. The other posts are correct that the iTach devices have the IR reader built in but I didn't like it because it was installed behind my rack making it too difficult to work with. Being able to hook this up to my main machine upstairs where I design my iRule pages makes this little tool invaluable.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7100_100#post_22568090
> 
> 
> This is very true. I have only had the need to learn about 4 commands since I started using iRule at launch. The 4 commands that I did learn were a bit of a pain due to where everything was set up. Running from equipment closet back to computer, getting the commands to be accepted was a struggle (you have to have a dim room and the remote pressed right against the itach receiver).
> 
> So, if I were ever in need of learning an entire set of commands for 1 or more remotes, I would grab the GC-IRL. You don't NEED it if you have an itach, but it will save a lot of time and effort. So decide what your hourly rate is for this project and see if you come out ahead



I pulled the trigger last night and purchased the items. I agree it is better to probably cough up the extra dough for a GC-IRE to make learning easier; time is money, after all! I want to have it on top of my desk, and the computer (mid-size tower) is on the floor. So, does it matter if I use a USB extension cable to extend the length of my current USB to serial converter or an RS-232 cable after the USB to serial converter? I prefer the RS-232 cable, as I have a bunch of those (regular and null modem) lying around.


Thanks


Mark.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22568516
> 
> 
> 8gb will be fine. The app with all of the possible image files you could ever need wouldn't come close to exceeding 1gb I would think.


You'd have to work _really_ hard to make the app take even 100MB. Typically, it's in the 10-50MB range; the high side of that is for large screen and/or high-density handsets. I've been using iRule with 8GB iOS devices for years.


SC


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitbrit*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22568130
> 
> 
> Your assertion is correct. No app support yet. Also you won't be able to sync if you use the builder for the iPhone 5 currently. It's in the builder only so you can plan your remotes. Same is true of iPads with retina display.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22568491
> 
> 
> I have an iPhone5 and just use iPod panels for now, you are correct that they don't have the iPhone5 templates working yet



Thanks! Maybe I should wait a bit then, because I do not want to redesign again.. BTW, how difficult is it to move through 1 design to another? (say from iphone4 to iphone5?)


----------



## ekkoville

For those of you using feedback, how often are you refreshing the query? I set the DirecTV to refresh at 3 seconds, but that seems like overkill. Maybe I'll add it to buttons and only refresh every few minutes.


----------



## SeanKosmann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22566162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanKosmann*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22564929
> 
> 
> Ok, stupid question... I have a cable box that seems to be RF controlled.... can I control this using an IR emitter and where do I place it to make it work? Sorry, just a last few things I'm trying to figure out, but otherwise, still have high hopes for this system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IR and RF are 2 different things. Unless the box accepts both IR and RF commands (like a Directv box) then you may be out of luck. Irule does not work with RF. If it does accept IR commands and you can't immediately see the eye on the front (or an IR in 3.5mm jack on the back) then you can do a crawl. Place the IR bug on the front and hit a command on the irule app, then move it a bit and hit the command again, repeat until the unit responds.
Click to expand...


AWESOME! I'm not completely crazy! Ok, it does have a 3.5 on the back, so I'll play with that tonight. Thanks for the answer! That was one part of this whole setup that was still confusing the heck out of me! Hopefully I'll have the bedroom completed tonight... the next big thing is figuring out how to use iLearn







I have the tv turning on/off and the volume working... but I haven't been able to get any of the sleep commands to work from the preloaded specs in iBuilder. And for some crazy reason... the commands for WestingHouse (Which the tv is...) didn't work... but the vizio commands do.... That makes TOTAL sense


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22569496
> 
> 
> Thanks! Maybe I should wait a bit then, because I do not want to redesign again.. BTW, how difficult is it to move through 1 design to another? (say from iphone4 to iphone5?)


I wouldn't wait really, You're missing a slight bit of screen, probably unnoticeable when all said and done. I'm using an iPhone5 and it works great. After you get the hang of things this is so fast it doesnt take long to build or copy and paste pages around. I use drawers for Volume/ Apple Remote/ DirecTv Menu/List anyway so the only thing I actually use that fills pages is DirecTv with their silly red/green/blue/yellow/enter/cursor select/ up/ down/ you get the picture but I have DirecTv in 2 pages and it works so fast with Volume Drawers.


That being said the Theater will get an iPad mini, those are the ticket! Remember the whole concept is to macro everything off a "start/main" page so you don't have too many buttons.


On my iPhone5 the bottom 5/8" is unused by iRule


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/7170#post_22571243
> 
> 
> For those of you using feedback, how often are you refreshing the query? I set the DirecTV to refresh at 3 seconds, but that seems like overkill. Maybe I'll add it to buttons and only refresh every few minutes.



I have mine refresh every 15 seconds and it seems to work nicely. A small delay when changing channels before the feedback updates, but easy to deal with. I would leave it as an entrance, that way it works in background and you don't have to think about it.


I'm trying to come up with a way to populate a favorite channels page with a button for each channel and a feedback below it that shows what is on that channel.


I thought I had it working:











But the way I did it was to create 6 directv devices with 6 get tuned commands for a specific channel and added these as entrances to the panel with staggered repeating so they all wouldn't trigger at once. I thought it worked so I took a screen shot and then it all went to hell. The box froze my Kindle Fire froze and i had to scrap that method.


I made a post on the irule Support forums about it. If anyone can think of a way to make this work I'd be very grateful. I'm sure others would too.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7140#post_22569077
> 
> 
> I pulled the trigger last night and purchased the items. I agree it is better to probably cough up the extra dough for a GC-IRE to make learning easier; time is money, after all! I want to have it on top of my desk, and the computer (mid-size tower) is on the floor. So, does it matter if I use a USB extension cable to extend the length of my current USB to serial converter or an RS-232 cable after the USB to serial converter? I prefer the RS-232 cable, as I have a bunch of those (regular and null modem) lying around.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mark.



Nice!


I use a Prolific 6ft USB to serial cable from Amazon and it works well with the software. I know I've heard people have had issues over 10ft. but it can't hurt to try say a 3ft extension and see what happens.


----------



## mtbrider405

Hi all, I have been reading this thread for a while and am going to be a new iRule. I just bought a iTach wifi2IR unit and am about to start programming my remote.


This may have been answered already but I can't seem to find a clear cut answer.


Is there ANY possible way, at this point, to sync an iRule remote to an iPad 3? I understand it doesn't support retna yet, but can I use a low res version in the mean time?


This my have been a really dumb move, but I bought all this without realizing it and all I have is an iPhone 5 and iPad 3.


Anyway, I'd love for anyone to chime in and with an answer or maybe an update as to when retna support might be available.


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## jimim

u can use ur ipad setup on any iPad. doesn't matter. ur iphone setup on an iphone 5 will have small balck bars on either side or top bottom depending on the pages. an update soon will have retina iphone 5 support but u need to rebuild to take take advantage of the larger screen. i am using my iphone setup since the first iphone on a 3gs, 4, and 5 and it's fine.


jim


----------



## mtbrider405

Thank you very much Jim! Ya I don't mind waiting for the update, but I want to be able to use it in the mean time, even if it means with bars etc.


Thanks again!


----------



## sumolounge

As earlier promised, I have shared my panel as it is currently. There are still some tweaks that are needed, but it is functional and setup for use with Onkyo TX-SR876 Reciever via Serial (with feedback).

I am also currently making a Retina version which will follow later on.


Search for the User Panel: "Onkyo TX-SR875 from Plainsimple.dk" - currently only in Portrait.


Feel free to share and rate the panel


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I remember someone asking about this before but a search didn't turn up anything. I've recently made a design using drawers and I just can't get them to pop out (sources in a drawer on the left and volume in one on the right). The right hand drawer is particularly an issue as it nearly always scrolls to the next page in the panel. I'm using basically a tweaked version of the default build for HTC EVO 4G.


Is there really nothing that can be done until irule makes an update short of only using drawers on panels that have just 1 page?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7100_100#post_22567383
> 
> 
> I have the GC-IRL and it works great by connecting with a serial to USB connector. Download the software to your PC or Mac and use it to cut and paste your learned Hex strings. The other posts are correct that the iTach devices have the IR reader built in but I didn't like it because it was installed behind my rack making it too difficult to work with. Being able to hook this up to my main machine upstairs where I design my iRule pages makes this little tool invaluable.



I watched the Global Cache training module on using iLearn. They covered how to test the remote control code when connected to an iTach IP2IR or WF2IR, but this is not possible when using the GC-IRL, I assume. So, the question is if it is possible to open a saved file and connect to the IP2IR to test the codes. My Moxi DVR has always been a problematic device to learn IR codes for my URC remotes, so I am thinking those buttons will need to be tested as each one is learned, and adjustments made as necessary.


Thanks for any insight.


Mark


----------



## Steve Goff

I've been fiddling arround with iPad backgrounds again, now that I've implemented drawers in my layouts. Here is one background for J. River Music Center with an insert for a ULR that incorporates WebGizmo:











Here is one for my standard layout:











Here is one with the left and right drawers open:











And a variation on a theme:


----------



## Mark P

Very Cool Steve, looks like a lot of work


----------



## giomania

I took the iRule Builder tutorial videos #1through #6 today, and then started searching for my devices in iRule builder. I created a handset for our Kindle Fire, and a template popped in. I started re-naming some pages and buttons, as I wanted to set up for my TV as a test. Downloaded the app for the Kindle and synced it; I have to admit, iRule is pretty cool!










My iTach and GC-IRL should arrive tomorrow in the mail. Before I get too far in building the Kindle handset, do new handsets have to be built from scratch, or will I be able to use the same design and programming?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7170#post_22582650
> 
> 
> I took the iRule Builder tutorial videos #1through #6 today, and then started searching for my devices in iRule builder. I created a handset for our Kindle Fire, and a template popped in. I started re-naming some pages and buttons, as I wanted to set up for my TV as a test. Downloaded the app for the Kindle and synced it; I have to admit, iRule is pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My iTach and GC-IRL should arrive tomorrow in the mail. Before I get too far in building the Kindle handset, do new handsets have to be built from scratch, or will I be able to use the same design and programming?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark


Either, use templates or start from scratch. Once you build your first remote from scratch using images out of their library things get fun


----------



## politby

I am almost done with the panels for my GalaxyTab 2.0 7" tablet so I thought I'd post some screenshots. I built it so that the user first selects display (TV, projector or audio only) and then picks a source.


Devices:
HTPC running 7MC
Marantz AV7005 pre/pro
PS3
Wii
Benq W6500 projector
LG 55LW550W TV
Euroscreen electric screen


Still missing the final polish, some timings are still glitchy, a few buttons have inexplicably become horizontally squeezed, and I still need to get feedback from the Marantz AV7005 to work


----------



## LaoChe

Hey guys, I'm looking to jump in feet first with iRule and hope you can help me out. I'm comfortable with the software requirements, but I'm not too sure what hardware to purchase. I have 3 RS232 devices and 4 IR devices I need to control. iRule support recommended 1 x GC-100-12 and 2 x IP2SL iTach gateways, but I wanted to see if there were any other options. My preference is to try and control everything with one device. Is there a single device out there that can do all I need?


----------



## LaoChe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sumolounge*  /t/1351981/irule/7170#post_22578335
> 
> 
> As earlier promised, I have shared my panel as it is currently. There are still some tweaks that are needed, but it is functional and setup for use with Onkyo TX-SR876 Reciever via Serial (with feedback).
> 
> I am also currently making a Retina version which will follow later on.
> 
> Search for the User Panel: "Onkyo TX-SR875 from Plainsimple.dk" - currently only in Portrait.
> 
> Feel free to share and rate the panel



That looks awesome! Very clean looking!


----------



## Anthony A.

ive been using irule with both my android galaxy note and my newly acquired nexus 7. i have the same issue on both and im not sure if its irule or the itach. the itach has a static ip and works fine most of the time, but if i stop using irule for say 15 mins and then go back in the little green icon in the top right corner goes white and the commands are not sent. the only way to get any commands to work (and get the green icon again), is to hit the panels button and re-sync the panel. then everything works again as it should. is this an android problem or is there something amiss with irule?


am i the only one experiencing this issue?


thanks for the help.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LaoChe*  /t/1351981/irule/7120_80#post_22586146
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to jump in feet first with iRule and hope you can help me out. I'm comfortable with the software requirements, but I'm not too sure what hardware to purchase. I have 3 RS232 devices and 4 IR devices I need to control. iRule support recommended 1 x GC-100-12 and 2 x IP2SL iTach gateways, but I wanted to see if there were any other options. My preference is to try and control everything with one device. Is there a single device out there that can do all I need?



Can your 232 devices also be controlled via ethernet? It was mentioned earlier, when I had a similar question, that it was better to go ethernet and IR (which would also save from having to buy more controllers).


----------



## LaoChe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict*  /t/1351981/irule/7170#post_22586579
> 
> 
> Can your 232 devices also be controlled via ethernet? It was mentioned earlier, when I had a similar question, that it was better to go ethernet and IR (which would also save from having to buy more controllers).



I don't believe they can. I bought my equipment late 2008 and early 2009 (Pioneer Elite PRO-141FD, Pioneer Elite SC-07, Pioneer Elite BDP-09FD).


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LaoChe*  /t/1351981/irule/7170#post_22586914
> 
> 
> I don't believe they can. I bought my equipment late 2008 and early 2009 (Pioneer Elite PRO-141FD, Pioneer Elite SC-07, Pioneer Elite BDP-09FD).


I would just go iTach and Blasters personally, you can hook up 6 devices using their double blasters or do like I have done in the past make your own and do as many as you want off 1 iTach. Im using an IP and a wireless iTach in two different locations and the blasters are spot on. You can also wire directly into IR ports on the back of your equipment if Pioneer has IR control ports on the back. EDIT, I just looked and all your gear has IR inputs on the back, you can hardwire them, use spliters and you can control 6 things either way if you mix and match. I directly wired my old Denon 4805 receiver and its never, ever missed a command in an 11,000 sq ft house. Lightning fast too.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

One iTach could certainly control everything using IR, but it would be nice to use RS232 to get feedback from at least the receiver (volume etc.) and BD player (elapsed time etc.)


----------



## fight4yu

I would like to wire directly to IR ports as well, what are the connectors I need to buy? can someone give me a link on the split cables? I am not handy, so it is probably better for me to buy it off the shelf then I make something and not sure if it is working or not. Do they carry these in monoprice?


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7170#post_22588442
> 
> 
> I would like to wire directly to IR ports as well, what are the connectors I need to buy? can someone give me a link on the split cables? I am not handy, so it is probably better for me to buy it off the shelf then I make something and not sure if it is working or not. Do they carry these in monoprice?


Radio Shack

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103870 


http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2123235 


Then double male to length you want.


iRule sells the double blasters, if you have the "plug end" ( another radio shack item) most small wire 22awg/ 26awg and higher will send a signal. I made a universal remote blaster run of 90' once with zero issue


----------



## PLB

I'm bummed out. I spotted this active user group. I saw that iRule had a series of video tutorials. These I took as positive signs. I spent the $50 and ordered it only to find that the tutorials are rubbish. Almost nothing in the first tutorial video works on the real software the way it's shown. The whole software architecture seems quite amatuer. I wrote them an email, we'll see if they contact me back.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/1351981/irule/7170#post_22588528
> 
> 
> Radio Shack
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103870
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2123235
> 
> Then double male to length you want.
> 
> iRule sells the double blasters, if you have the "plug end" ( another radio shack item) most small wire 22awg/ 26awg and higher will send a signal. I made a universal remote blaster run of 90' once with zero issue



Thanks Mark!!


Will this double male work with the splitter?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021802&p_id=645&seq=1&format=2 How about mono vs stereo, does it matter?? and there maybe some TRS variant?? Sorry to ask so many questions, I just want to make sure I got the correct one.


Thanks!!


Thomas


----------



## pauleyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PLB*  /t/1351981/irule/7170#post_22588901
> 
> 
> I'm bummed out. I spotted this active user group. I saw that iRule had a series of video tutorials. These I took as positive signs. I spent the $50 and ordered it only to find that the tutorials are rubbish. Almost nothing in the first tutorial video works on the real software the way it's shown. The whole software architecture seems quite amatuer. I wrote them an email, we'll see if they contact me back.



They give you a free trial ... did you give it a drive first?


IMO the programming is a little cumbersome but the results can be quite superb for the money ... a DIY version of higher end programming solutions.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PLB*  /t/1351981/irule/7170#post_22588901
> 
> 
> I'm bummed out. I spotted this active user group. I saw that iRule had a series of video tutorials. These I took as positive signs. I spent the $50 and ordered it only to find that the tutorials are rubbish. Almost nothing in the first tutorial video works on the real software the way it's shown. The whole software architecture seems quite amatuer. I wrote them an email, we'll see if they contact me back.


Hi PLB. Sorry to hear you're having trouble. Bummer.


The video tutorials are quite old and do need to be replaced. iRule is actually much more capable and powerful than it was when the videos were made. I do know they're working on better/different tutorials and videos.


Like any powerful tool, iRule does take some time investment to learn and understand. Did you happen to browse any of the tutorials on the iRule support site?


Also, iRule does offer a money-back guarantee, so if you're truly unhappy with the purchase, you can get a refund and be out nothing.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7170#post_22588915
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark!!
> 
> Will this double male work with the splitter?
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021802&p_id=645&seq=1&format=2 How about mono vs stereo, does it matter?? and there maybe some TRS variant?? Sorry to ask so many questions, I just want to make sure I got the correct one.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Thomas


I'm really not sure but I think Mono works, heck I just use junk laying around and splice stuff so I'm guessing mono would be fine, maybe better https://globalcache.zendesk.com/entries/21146101-maximum-length-from-itach-to-ir-emitter-blaster


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PLB*  /t/1351981/irule/7170#post_22588901
> 
> 
> I'm bummed out. I spotted this active user group. I saw that iRule had a series of video tutorials. These I took as positive signs. I spent the $50 and ordered it only to find that the tutorials are rubbish. Almost nothing in the first tutorial video works on the real software the way it's shown. The whole software architecture seems quite amatuer. I wrote them an email, we'll see if they contact me back.


PLB it does look confusing and their instructional videos are pretty bad but once you get something to work it's sooooooooooooooo easy and works much better than anything else I have ever tried including Cinemar Main Lobby and CQC, if you get disgruntled and need help you could PM me your Phone # and I would walk you through some stuff, sometimes that's all it takes. I'm using it to run 3 different theaters in the Home ( one is pretty elaborate) whole house audio, and Insteon lighting and devices and the product is so easy to use now and never skips a beat


----------



## rs691919

Does anyone have experience with controlling an ESI RQ bridge using iRule? I have a Screen Excellence screen with motorized masking system. The masking system motors are connected to an ESI RQ bridge to serial, which connects into a Sena serial to IP converter. That in turn connects into my network. None of this is hooked up presently, but I'm at a loss as to how to integrate it with iRule. There are codes for the RQ unit, but I can't figure out how I would preset various aspect ratios. Essentially, all I would want to do is preset ratios of 2.37, 1.85, 1.78, and 1.33 with buttons for each distinct aspect ratio. Any help would be appreciated, haven't been able to find the info yet -- there is some detail on the ESI website but it is way above my technical abilities and knowledge!!


----------



## smalis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PLB*  /t/1351981/irule/7170#post_22588901
> 
> 
> I'm bummed out. I spotted this active user group. I saw that iRule had a series of video tutorials. These I took as positive signs. I spent the $50 and ordered it only to find that the tutorials are rubbish. Almost nothing in the first tutorial video works on the real software the way it's shown. The whole software architecture seems quite amatuer. I wrote them an email, we'll see if they contact me back.



Dude, hang in there. Go through the written tutorials on IRule's web site and play with the builder. Start out basic to get it working, and then refine, refine, refine.


There is a time investment, but it is well worth it. With thanks to some of the great graphic designers in this forum (much of whose work is available in the User section of the Builder), primarily Steve Goff and (I think) Politby, and some basic Photoshop work, I have a set of pages on my Asus Infinity that look and work great (for me, at least).


Here are my main four pages. The first one controls my Tivo, with gestures for four functions (listed in the bottom left) and power/volume/basic controls for my TV and Amp on the right (the six buttons on the left control page switching):

 


The next screen gives me all the other controls I need for my TV and Amp:

 


The next screen lets me select channels on the Tivo, with some Amp and Tivo functions on the right:

 


Finally, I have a screen for keyboard entry when I am searching my Tivo for specific content:

 


Beats any system I have tried for controlling my stuff, and I have looked at a lot and tried quite a few.


Like I said, hang in there. The activity in this forum is evidence of the functionality of the software, but like any good software, there is a learning curve.


Good luck.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22591873
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with controlling an ESI RQ bridge using iRule? I have a Screen Excellence screen with motorized masking system. The masking system motors are connected to an ESI RQ bridge to serial, which connects into a Sena serial to IP converter. That in turn connects into my network. None of this is hooked up presently, but I'm at a loss as to how to integrate it with iRule. There are codes for the RQ unit, but I can't figure out how I would preset various aspect ratios. Essentially, all I would want to do is preset ratios of 2.37, 1.85, 1.78, and 1.33 with buttons for each distinct aspect ratio. Any help would be appreciated, haven't been able to find the info yet -- there is some detail on the ESI website but it is way above my technical abilities and knowledge!!



The RQ protocol is very simple, and as you noted, is already in the Builder. Not much to do there, other than figuring out your presets. If you import the ESI device into your account, then click on one of the commands, say "move 25% motor 100", you'll see the command will be exposed in the properties window:


!100m25;


The exclamation point ("bang") is a prefix or "start" character, the 100 tells the RQ bridge to operate motor 100, the "m" is "move to position", and the 25 is 25% open, or in the case of masking, 25% of the travel between your two calibrated open (no masking) and closed (fully masked) points. So, calibrate the motor for your max/min points, then just play with the numbers to make your presets for different AR's.


So, duplicate the 50% command (!100m50, rename it 2.35, then apply it to a button and test to find the right spot for that AR. Maybe it's 47% (!100m47, or maybe it's 39% (!100m39. Just tweak the number, sync, and test. Repeat until the masking is in exactly the right place. Then, copy the command, and repeat for the next AR. The whole thing should take you maybe 20 minutes, and even that's probably being generous. The first AR 5 minutes, and the rest a minute or two apiece.


Regarding the hardware, unless I'm misunderstanding something, the Sena serial to IP converter is functionally equivalent and redundant if you already have an iTach serial gateway. The chain should look like:


Wired:

iRule on iOS/Android device -> WiFi router -> hub/switch > iTach IP2SL > RQ Bridge > masking motor(s)


Wi-FI:

iRule on iOS/Android device -> WiFi router -> iTach WF2SL > RQ Bridge > masking motor(s)


That's it. There's honestly not that much to it. Just make sure you set the serial port on the iTach to match the RQ bridge (which I don't recall at the moment).


Cheers,

SC


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22592194
> 
> 
> The RQ protocol is very simple, and as you noted, is already in the Builder. Not much to do there, other than figuring out your presets. If you import the ESI device into your account, then click on one of the commands, say "move 25% motor 100", you'll see the command will be exposed in the properties window:
> 
> !100m25;
> 
> The exclamation point ("bang") is a prefix or "start" character, the 100 tells the RQ bridge to operate motor 100, the "m" is "move to position", and the 25 is 25% open, or in the case of masking, 25% of the travel between your two calibrated open (no masking) and closed (fully masked) points. So, calibrate the motor for your max/min points, then just play with the numbers to make your presets for different AR's.
> 
> So, duplicate the 50% command (!100m50, rename it 2.35, then apply it to a button and test to find the right spot for that AR. Maybe it's 47% (!100m47, or maybe it's 39% (!100m39. Just tweak the number, sync, and test. Repeat until the masking is in exactly the right place. Then, copy the command, and repeat for the next AR. The whole thing should take you maybe 20 minutes, and even that's probably being generous. The first AR 5 minutes, and the rest a minute or two apiece.
> 
> Regarding the hardware, unless I'm misunderstanding something, the Sena serial to IP converter is functionally equivalent and redundant if you already have an iTach serial gateway. The chain should look like:
> 
> Wired:
> 
> iRule on iOS/Android device -> WiFi router -> hub/switch > iTach IP2SL > RQ Bridge > masking motor(s)
> 
> Wi-FI:
> 
> iRule on iOS/Android device -> WiFi router -> iTach WF2SL > RQ Bridge > masking motor(s)
> 
> That's it. There's honestly not that much to it. Just make sure you set the serial port on the iTach to match the RQ bridge (which I don't recall at the moment).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Thanks so much! It seems easy enough, BUT how do I identify the correct motor numbers - they were not provided when I received the screen? Will I just have to guess and keep trying them out till one works?


As regards the Sena, when I purchased the screen I said that I wanted IP control, so they said I needed the Sena. So when the installers hook everything up next Wednesday, the Sena will be hard wired directly into my network. I suppose I could also just buy a separate iTach serial unit to go behind the screen, but I already spent $232 on the Sena so I might as well see if I can get it to work. The prewiring was done for Ethernet connection only, so I won't be able to run a serial cable from the rq bridge to my iTach gateway (which will be in the rack outside the theater) at this point.


----------



## rs691919

Totally unrelated question...can you access ibuilder on the iPad or only on a PC or Mac?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22592261
> 
> 
> Totally unrelated question...can you access ibuilder on the iPad or only on a PC or Mac?



Only on the computer. PC, Mac or Linux will work.




Alex


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22592293
> 
> 
> Only on the computer. PC, Mac or Linux will work.
> 
> Alex



That's what I thought. Frustrating. I don't have a laptop and my computer is clear on the other side of the house. Guess I should borrow a laptop to do the major configuring and testing. Otherwise I'll be burning a lot of calories walking back and forth! They need an builder app for iOS.


----------



## politby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smalis*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22591913
> 
> 
> Beats any system I have tried for controlling my stuff, and I have looked at a lot and tried quite a few.
> 
> Like I said, hang in there. The activity in this forum is evidence of the functionality of the software, but like any good software, there is a learning curve.
> 
> Good luck.



+1.


It had me pulling my hair out at first but after a while I hit critical mass and now I find it easy to work with. There's really no limit to what you can do, especially if you are reasonably handy with graphics tools like Illustrator and Photoshop. You'd also be surprised to find how much great free graphics there is out there (hint: Google image search).


I'll also re-iterate a piece of really great advice from someone earlier in the thread: don't fall into the trap of trying to cram as many buttons as possible onto a page. Keep it simple; for daily use you just need the basic controls. You can always pull out the original remote if you need to change the time alignment for the front left height speaker.


----------



## snownh2o2

Irule and Foscam IP Cameras


I was wondering if someone could look over my issue for viewing my ip cams inside of an iRule page. As I see it there are three basic items that need to be set up


1) Camera port forwarding/access. I have been doing this for years and can view the cameras remotely on via most any app or browser. For this post lets say may 'Home' url is matt.exampleurl.com, the port opened to remotely view the camera is 8811; the user name is matt; and the password is enter.


2) An irule gateway must be setup on each device using irule. All of my reasearch (an assumptions) say an HTTP gateway is to be used. Furthermore since I have multiple cameras, each using a different port, I would need a seperate HTTP gateway for each camera since they use different ports ( http://matt.exampleurl.com:8811 , http://matt.exampleurl.com:8812 , http://matt.exampleurl.com:8813...and so on)


I have seen some differing posts about how to enter this info into the irule http gateway and feel like I have tried them all on both android and apple devices. My initial guess was to just fill in the blanks:


Name: Camera8811

Address: matt.exampleurl.com

Port: 8811

username: matt

password: enter

http method: get

enable WOL: off


This did not seem to work on either android or apple so I have tried many variations such as the following:


Name: Camera8811

Address: matt:[email protected]

Port: 8811

username: matt

password: enter

http method: get

enable WOL: off


Name: Camera8811

Address: matt:[email protected]:8811

Port:

username: matt

password: enter

http method: get

enable WOL: off


Name: Camera8811

Address: matt:[email protected]:8811

Port:

username:

password:

http method: get

enable WOL: off


Name: Camera8811

Address: matt.exampleurl.com:8811

Port:

username: matt

password: enter

http method: get

enable WOL: off


and other similar variations that include ..........com:8811/videostream.cgi?, .......com:8811/videostream.cgi?user=matt&password=enter&resolution=8, and .......com:8811/videostream.cgi?username=matt&password=enter&resolution=8



3) A URL has to be placed on each irule page for each camera. Then withing the url properties and address must be set. Again I have tried matt:[email protected]:8811, matt:[email protected]:8811/videostream.cgi, matt:[email protected]:8811/videostream.cgi?user=mattm11&password=&resolution=8, matt.exampleurl.com:8811/videostream.cgi?, matt.exampleurl.com:8811/videostream.cgi?user=matt&password=enter&resolution=8, and matt.exampleurl.com:8811/videostream.cgi?user=matt&password=enter&resolution=8


********

Can some PLEASE tell me what the correct syntax is for steps 2 & 3. Is it possible that using a HTTP gateway or an iIrule URL is not correct, or even that there is a step that I am missing?

********



Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Anthony A.

I just bought a nexus 7 and after syncing it once, i cant get the "handsets" to show up anymore. Gateways is displayed and i can restore but handsets appears empty. Ive reinstalled the app, resaved on the cloud, even factory reset the tablet. Anyone know whats up?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22592237
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! It seems easy enough, BUT how do I identify the correct motor numbers - they were not provided when I received the screen? Will I just have to guess and keep trying them out till one works?


I don't know the command off-hand, but the I believe the RQ devices (motors) all register themselves with the RQ bridge and can be polled for their IDs from the bridge (and a computer w/software). You'll want to use a tool like iTest or better yet, Docklight, poll the bridge, and I believe it will report any/all motors connected to the bridge.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22592237
> 
> 
> As regards the Sena, when I purchased the screen I said that I wanted IP control, so they said I needed the Sena. So when the installers hook everything up next Wednesday, the Sena will be hard wired directly into my network. I suppose I could also just buy a separate iTach serial unit to go behind the screen, but I already spent $232 on the Sena so I might as well see if I can get it to work. The prewiring was done for Ethernet connection only, so I won't be able to run a serial cable from the rq bridge to my iTach gateway (which will be in the rack outside the theater) at this point.


My only personal experience is with the GC hardware, but if you have the Sena, I assume that should be fine. It's a little pricey for what it is IMHO, but if it works, no biggie I guess. Yes, you'd put the iTach behind the screen, at your ethernet termination, right next to the RQ bridge.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22593107
> 
> 
> I just bought a nexus 7 and after syncing it once, i cant get the "handsets" to show up anymore. Gateways is displayed and i can restore but handsets appears empty. Ive reinstalled the app, resaved on the cloud, even factory reset the tablet. Anyone know whats up?


Just to clarify... You have a Nexus 7 handset designed/saved in the Builder, and you were able to sync to it once, but now the app is telling you "no compatible handsets"? If so, you'll probably want to contact support on that one.


SC


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22593145
> 
> 
> I don't know the command off-hand, but the I believe the RQ devices (motors) all register themselves with the RQ bridge and can be polled for their IDs from the bridge (and a computer w/software). You'll want to use a tool like iTest or better yet, Docklight, poll the bridge, and I believe it will report any/all motors connected to the bridge.
> 
> My only personal experience is with the GC hardware, but if you have the Sena, I assume that should be fine. It's a little pricey for what it is IMHO, but if it works, no biggie I guess. Yes, you'd put the iTach behind the screen, at your ethernet termination, right next to the RQ bridge.
> 
> SC



I agree that the Sena seems redundant. The iTach seems much simpler to integrate into the network. I guess I will try out the Sena and see if I can make it work. If not, I'll just get an iTach for behind the screen. Do you know if there are any tutorials that can show me how to poll the RQ bridge to find the numbers of the motors? Thanks for your help....I understand what you are saying in theory, but as I have no experience with this, it seems overwhelming and confusing!


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snownh2o2*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22592461
> 
> 
> Irule and Foscam IP Cameras
> 
> I was wondering if someone could look over my issue for viewing my ip cams inside of an iRule page. As I see it there are three basic items that need to be set up
> 
> 1) Camera port forwarding/access. I have been doing this for years and can view the cameras remotely on via most any app or browser. For this post lets say may 'Home' url is matt.exampleurl.com, the port opened to remotely view the camera is 8811; the user name is matt; and the password is enter.
> 
> 2) An irule gateway must be setup on each device using irule. All of my reasearch (an assumptions) say an HTTP gateway is to be used. Furthermore since I have multiple cameras, each using a different port, I would need a seperate HTTP gateway for each camera since they use different ports ( http://matt.exampleurl.com:8811 , http://matt.exampleurl.com:8812 , http://matt.exampleurl.com:8813...and so on)
> 
> I have seen some differing posts about how to enter this info into the irule http gateway and feel like I have tried them all on both android and apple devices. My initial guess was to just fill in the blanks:
> 
> Name: Camera8811
> 
> Address: matt.exampleurl.com
> 
> Port: 8811
> 
> username: matt
> 
> password: enter
> 
> http method: get
> 
> enable WOL: off
> 
> This did not seem to work on either android or apple so I have tried many variations such as the following:
> 
> Name: Camera8811
> 
> Address: matt:[email protected]
> 
> Port: 8811
> 
> username: matt
> 
> password: enter
> 
> http method: get
> 
> enable WOL: off
> 
> Name: Camera8811
> 
> Address: matt:[email protected]:8811
> 
> Port:
> 
> username: matt
> 
> password: enter
> 
> http method: get
> 
> enable WOL: off
> 
> Name: Camera8811
> 
> Address: matt:[email protected]:8811
> 
> Port:
> 
> username:
> 
> password:
> 
> http method: get
> 
> enable WOL: off
> 
> Name: Camera8811
> 
> Address: matt.exampleurl.com:8811
> 
> Port:
> 
> username: matt
> 
> password: enter
> 
> http method: get
> 
> enable WOL: off
> 
> and other similar variations that include ..........com:8811/videostream.cgi?, .......com:8811/videostream.cgi?user=matt&password=enter&resolution=8, and .......com:8811/videostream.cgi?username=matt&password=enter&resolution=8
> 
> 3) A URL has to be placed on each irule page for each camera. Then withing the url properties and address must be set. Again I have tried matt:[email protected]:8811, matt:[email protected]:8811/videostream.cgi, matt:[email protected]:8811/videostream.cgi?user=mattm11&password=&resolution=8, matt.exampleurl.com:8811/videostream.cgi?, matt.exampleurl.com:8811/videostream.cgi?user=matt&password=enter&resolution=8, and matt.exampleurl.com:8811/videostream.cgi?user=matt&password=enter&resolution=8
> 
> ********
> 
> Can some PLEASE tell me what the correct syntax is for steps 2 & 3. Is it possible that using a HTTP gateway or an iIrule URL is not correct, or even that there is a step that I am missing?
> 
> ********
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt



Hi have Foscam cameras, 3 of the model FI8918W.


Android currently doesn't support streaming video within Irule. I use the launch app function and the app IP Cam Viewer Pro to view my cameras in my android set up. Works great, gives full control of the cameras and then hitting the back button puts me right back in iRule.


I do use ipod touch and can view the camera streams, here is now I have it:


embedded URL: http://192.168.1.107:80/videostream.cgi?user=XXXX&pwd=XXXX&resolution=8 


In an 4 wide by 8 high portrait page I have the embedded url set as 4x5 and scale to fit = NO.


I have a website where I can view the cameras externally, but for embedding in the ipod display using the internal IP address of the camera rather than my website works.


For control of the cameras the commands in the builder work:


LEFT: decoder_control.cgi?command=6&onestep=5

RIGHT: decoder_control.cgi?command=4&onestep=5


etc.


For the gateway in iRule I have: internal IP address, port, username and password, HTTP method GET and WOL OFF.




Hope that helps.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/7020#post_22519635
> 
> 
> So the new ipad mini could be perfect for an irule remote. Now that they have confirmed it has the same resolution as the original and ipad2, most of my layouts will transfer. The size is much better (IMO) for use in my HT. I wish it would have been cheaper than the $329 price tag.



Sorry if this was discussed before, did a quick search and only found this...


Have we confirmed that the existing layouts for my iPad (ver 1) will transfer seamlessly to a new iPad Mini?

Thanks,

Clam


----------



## pauleyc

I bought a mini and have no problem using my panels created on my iPad1, iPad3 and iPad mini. Granted you don't get a "retina" panel on the 3 but it works fine. The 1 and mini are the exact same display size. The mini looks crisper (as expected).


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22594774
> 
> 
> I bought a mini and have no problem using my panels created on my iPad1, iPad3 and iPad mini. Granted you don't get a "retina" panel on the 3 but it works fine. The 1 and mini are the exact same display size. The mini looks crisper (as expected).



Thanks very much, now I know what to ask Santa for.


----------



## Rschissler

*Noobi Needs Hardware Help!*


I'm thinking of using iRule as a remote for all my home theater devices. I've been looking at the iRule hardware page and am unsure what I need.The iRule site does a lousy job of explaining hardware needs. Here are the devices I'd like to control with the iRule:

Panasonic GT50 TV

Cisco cable/DVR box

Denon 3313 receiver: has RS232 and IR ports on the back

Oppo 103 Blu Ray player: has RS232 and IR ports on the back

Sony CD changer, 300 disc player

Sony VCR

Maybe lighting in the future


One thing I would like to avoid if possible is using those wired IR connectors that cover the IR eye on the front of a device. If I have to use them I will, but I find them unappealing. If I do use them, does it prevent you from using the original remote, since the eye is covered? Does the IR give you 2-way feedback, like volume control, or is that what the RS232 is for? From the iRule site, it seems that they have a IR cable that could plug into the back of my Denon and Oppo. Are there cheaper alternatives than their $32 cable? They also have a Dual IR Emitter, what would that be for? I've never used a IR Blaster, will it only work to control one device, or will it send IR signals to several devices? is there a cheaper IR blaster that will work, rather than their $45 one?


I assume I need one of these boxes:

The iTach WF2IR says up to 8 simultaneous connections. What does that mean? Or, can it only connect three devices via the three IR ports. What's the 3.5 stereo jack for?


If the RS232 is necessary for 2-way feedback, I suppose I'd need the Global Cache GC-100-6 or more if i need two RS232 or six IR ports. What feedback would I get from my Oppo, to need the RS232?


Thanks!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22596247
> 
> *Noobi Needs Hardware Help!*
> 
> I'm thinking of using iRule as a remote for all my home theater devices. I've been looking at the iRule hardware page and am unsure what I need.The iRule site does a lousy job of explaining hardware needs. Here are the devices I'd like to control with the iRule:
> 
> Panasonic GT50 TV
> 
> Cisco cable/DVR box
> 
> Denon 3313 receiver: has RS232 and IR ports on the back
> 
> Oppo 103 Blu Ray player: has RS232 and IR ports on the back
> 
> Sony CD changer, 300 disc player
> 
> Sony VCR
> 
> Maybe lighting in the future
> 
> One thing I would like to avoid if possible is using those wired IR connectors that cover the IR eye on the front of a device. If I have to use them I will, but I find them unappealing.
> If you are going IR you have a couple of options. 1. Use the IR input at the rear of the component. 2. crack open the emitter exposing just the tiny IR lamp and feed it through the back of the component to the front, near the receiving eye. 3. instead of placing the emitter over the receiving eye, try placing it on the self that the component sits on below the receiving eye and run the wire underneath the component.
> 
> If I do use them, does it prevent you from using the original remote, since the eye is covered?
> No, it will not prevent the original remote from working.
> 
> Does the IR give you 2-way feedback, like volume control, or is that what the RS232 is for?
> IR does not support two way feedback.
> 
> From the iRule site, it seems that they have a IR cable that could plug into the back of my Denon and Oppo. Are there cheaper alternatives than their $32 cable?
> Yes, much cheaper.
> 
> They also have a Dual IR Emitter, what would that be for?
> Dual emitters are simply a single plug on one end which splits into two emitters on the other.
> 
> I've never used a IR Blaster, will it only work to control one device, or will it send IR signals to several devices?
> A blaster can control an unlimited amount of devices as long as they are all within line of sight of the blaster.
> 
> is there a cheaper IR blaster that will work, rather than their $45 one?
> Yes, maybe even better, too.
> 
> I assume I need one of these boxes:
> 
> The iTach WF2IR says up to 8 simultaneous connections. What does that mean? Or, can it only connect three devices via the three IR ports. What's the 3.5 stereo jack for?
> The iTach can accept 8 connections meaning, if you had 2 iPhones, 2 iPods, 2 iPads, and 2 iPad minis, they could all control the iTach at the same time. Again, if you had 3 dual emitters, you could control up to 6 devices using the three IR ports.
> 
> If the RS232 is necessary for 2-way feedback, I suppose I'd need the Global Cache GC-100-6 or more if i need two RS232 or six IR ports
> RS232 and IP both support 2 way feedback. Most people might agree that IP is much simpler. What feedback would I get from my Oppo, to need the RS232?
> Not familliar with Oppo, sorry.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22596247
> 
> 
> ...What feedback would I get from my Oppo, to need the RS232?



From the Oppo you can get track number, elapsed time, time remaining, audio format and a bunch of less interesting stuff. I use it to give me a continuous display of elapsed time since a movie started. It updates every second. If you can easily see the front panel of the Oppo from where you sit then maybe you don't need iRule to display the time, but in my case the player is behind me.


----------



## snodric

Has anyone else received this error message when syncing :

 


I've sent the issue to Irule support but thus far they haven't been able to resolve it (the only response I've had is 'do you have the correct date/time on your Ipad?). My Ipad's date/time is set automatically.


----------



## ekkoville

Question on the navigation bar: I have hid it to gain more page space, and know that this comes with a risk of not being able to get back to the main settings page for syncing, etc. Is anyone using a link, if it can be done, to go back to the main page in order to change panels or update any settings?


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22597170


Thanks, that is a great help.


When you say I can get 2-way feedback from IP, does that mean that since my Denon, Panasonic, and Oppo are on my network, I won't need any wired connection for these devices, and I can use the ITach WF2IR?

Do you still need the IR connection to go with the 2-way feedback, or does RS232 and IP provide full control?


I wish I could get 2-way feedback from my CD changer as it would be nice to see what disc is playing, and to select another disc. Obviously, that won't work, since it is an older design. Even the new Sony models have the same outputs. Maybe an electronics whiz somewhere has done a hardwired tweak?


----------



## snodric

Can anyone explain the difference between 'pinned' and 'unpinned drawers'? I read the tutorial on the Irule website and it just isn't clear to me what the difference is. Thanks!


----------



## fight4yu

Guys. Got 2 questions:


1) For PS3, I assume I still need the bluetooth to IR receiver, or does PS3 offer IP control? (I don't think it had RS232)

2) My family sometimes call me at office telling me the harmony does not work... Wondering if I am using irule, can I use my iphone then to get it up and running? Can irule access my GC outside my LAN?

3) I had an ipad, and 2 iphone. I know I can control the GC using all 3 devices, but I am wondering how to make it work 'seamlessly". For example, what would happen if say I use my ipad to turn things on, but later on, i want to switch channel using my iphone? When I turn on my ipad irule, I assume it won't know my devices are on turn on, so how do I "enter" the channel select page without turning on again??

4) If I use the IR eye and stick it to my device, will it normally block other IR use? I am asking this because I still had my Harmony and I would like to use that as a backup.


Thanks!


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gogamer*  /t/1351981/irule/6660#post_22055470
> 
> 
> I've got all of the Integra feedbacks working great but I'm looking for a specific feedback that i haven't seen or can't seem to find. I know it's possible because i can see it work on another app called "Oremote"
> 
> 
> 
> The Oremote will show what audio is coming in and what is being put out.
> 
> 
> This example shows exactly what it will show:
> 
> 
> 
> Audio
> 
> 
> IN: 2.0
> 
> 
> OUT: 2.0
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> Audio
> 
> 
> IN: 5.1
> 
> 
> OUT: 7.2
> 
> 
> 
> My gear is in a closet and at times I can't tell if i'm outputting 5.2 or 7.2 as quickly as I'd like. Would be excellent to know as it changes. My XBMC is mostly where this is an issue of not knowing.
> 
> 
> 
> The "*OUT:* *2.0* . . . or *5.1* . . . or *7.2*" is the main feedback i need. Does this exist or how could i go about finding/creating that feedback?




Can you upload the Feedback to the Irule builder that gives this detail (i.e. that allow us to see the audio in and audio out)? Thanks!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22597838
> 
> 
> Thanks, that is a great help.
> 
> When you say I can get 2-way feedback from IP, does that mean that since my Denon, Panasonic, and Oppo are on my network, I won't need any wired connection for these devices, and I can use the ITach WF2IR?
> 
> Do you still need the IR connection to go with the 2-way feedback, or does RS232 and IP provide full control?
> 
> I wish I could get 2-way feedback from my CD changer as it would be nice to see what disc is playing, and to select another disc. Obviously, that won't work, since it is an older design. Even the new Sony models have the same outputs. Maybe an electronics whiz somewhere has done a hardwired tweak?


You can get two-way feedback from an IP "wired" connection. IOW, a device, such as your Denon receiver becomes the IP gateway, negating the need for an iTach for the control of the Denon. I believe the IP and the RS232 codes for the Denon are exactly the same in the iRule builder. Your devices will still need access to an ethernet cable from your switch/router/WAP if you want IP control w/feedback. Keep in mind that just because a component has an ethernet port on the back doesn't mean that the device can be controlled through that port. It's always best to contact the manufacturer and or documentation to confirm the usability of the ethernet port.


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22599244
> 
> 
> You can get two-way feedback from an IP "wired" connection. IOW, a device, such as your Denon receiver becomes the IP gateway, negating the need for an iTach for the control of the Denon. I believe the IP and the RS232 codes for the Denon are exactly the same in the iRule builder. Your devices will still need access to an ethernet cable from your switch/router/WAP if you want IP control w/feedback. Keep in mind that just because a component has an ethernet port on the back doesn't mean that the device can be controlled through that port. It's always best to contact the manufacturer and or documentation to confirm the usability of the ethernet port.


Thanks, but that is still a little bit confusing. If I have a device that has WiFi built in and is connected to my network, that should be the same as using a ethernet port to connect to the network, right? You make it sound like it has to be through a ethernet port and not WiFi.


If a device has an internet remote app that can control the device, such as my Denon, Panasonic TV, and Oppo blu ray ( which only has an app for Android right now, not IOS yet) , it seems like that would be a good indication that it can be controlled via IP?


----------



## politby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22599350
> 
> 
> If a device has an internet remote app that can control the device, such as my Denon, Panasonic TV, and Oppo blu ray ( which only has an app for Android right now, not IOS yet) , it seems like that would be a good indication that it can be controlled via IP?



Unfortunately, no. Some manufacturers do not publicize the IP interface/API, so you can only use their own app.


LG, for instance, have an app for their TVs but I still have to use IR with iRule.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7200#post_22599350
> 
> 
> Thanks, but that is still a little bit confusing. If I have a device that has WiFi built in and is connected to my network, that should be the same as using a ethernet port to connect to the network, right? You make it sound like it has to be through a ethernet port and not WiFi.
> 
> If a device has an internet remote app that can control the device, such as my Denon, Panasonic TV, and Oppo blu ray ( which only has an app for Android right now, not IOS yet) , it seems like that would be a good indication that it can be controlled via IP?


There is a huge difference between a manufacture's remote app and trying to control a device using a third party contol system. Technically speaking, any device in which a manufacturer offers a remote app can be controlled via IP. When a manufacturer openly publishes the IP protocol, then the IP contol of the device can be implemented using a third party control system. If the Protocol is not published, or is proprietary, you're out of luck.


To my knowledge, and I may be wrong, here, but when you are speaking of two-way control using a third party control system such as iRule, the ethernet cable is required at the device. I don't believe that data coming from the device can be sent to a third party system through wifi. Keep in mind that just because the manufacturer offers that capability in an app doesn't mean it can be implemented in third party systems.


----------



## politby

I may be wrong, but I think you are wrong.










IP is IP, wired or wireless. I have a 3rd party app - AVremote - on Android that controls my Marantz AV7005 wia WiFi (the Marantz is wired to my router but from there to the app is wireless).


The only thing I believe cannot be done is wake-on-LAN if the controlled device is wifi only.


----------



## Brutux

I'm a noobe with this stuff and a bit lost. What I want to do seems simple, but I'm having trouble knowing where to begin.


My system is relatively simple and standardized. I want to control AV systems in two rooms (Living Room - LR, and Master Bedroom - MBR). Each one has a Samsung TV (LR: ES7500; MBR: C650) controlled by a Motorola DCX3200-M Cable Box from Cox. Each room also has a Pioneer Elite Receiver (LR: VSX 60; MBR: VSX 42 planned) and a Samsung Blu-Ray (LR: BD-E5900; MRB: BD-D6500). The LR system uses two zones. Everything that can be networked is networked, hardwired through switches. I'm also running a Plex media server (PMS), currently on an iMac but in the process of migrating to a ReadyNAS system.


I want to control all this with an easy-to-use and easy-to-construct-and-maintain interface. My wife prefers a traditional, buttoned remote for controlling the TV. But I suspect once she gets used to using a tablet for music she will also use it more for controlling the TV, especially if the tablet has a good guide. She's already using Plex for viewing more than she originally thought she would.


We want to use Plex, as well as Internet services like Pandora, for all our listening. We also don't want to use the TV as an interface for Plex when all we want is to listen to music. I have an iPad, so I've tried out a few things. The Plex iPad app is excellent. It's beautiful and lets you browse album covers to make your selections. I've also used Pioneer's iControlAV2012, and it's pretty good too. So using iControlAV2012 to control the receiver and the Plex app to select the source and stream it to the receiver via AirPlay is not a bad solution, A better solution would somehow combine the two, simplify the interface to just the things we use 90% of the time, and allow programming of a few macros (such as switching zones without leaving Plex).


Of course AirPlay restricts the handheld devices to Apples. So right now I'm thinking of purchasing two iPad minis, which will be very expensive but capable remotes.


The video part is more problematic. Samsung's SmartRemote app has trouble maintaining a network connection to the C650 TV, and it only controls devices that are already on. It does not control the cable box at all. I surmise that although the cable box has a RJ45 plug, it can't be controlled via IP. So an iTach is in my future. Then the two remotes have to be integrated, including a shortcut to view Plex without having to go through all of Samsung's menus. (Both TV's see Plex through DLNA. The C650 also runs a Plex app, and Samsung approval of the app for the newer ES7500 is rumored to be real soon now.)


I've experimented with Roomie & iRule. But I felt Roomie was too limited in its ability to be customized, and I did not see an easy way for iRule to deal with combinations of states (room selection, listening or viewing). More importantly, iRule's device feedback seemed very limited compared to the wonderful graphics in iControlAV2012 and Plex, and furthermore it seemed I would be reinventing the wheel. Additionally, while it looks as if iRule can start either the Plex or iControlAV2012 apps, getting back to iRule seems to require switching apps the standard IOS way with virtually no integration between apps. This could be a big problem, especially for my wife, because the receiver, TV, and cable box require relatively complex sets of settings for different purposes, so I want to program them. (For example, to turn closed captioning on during muting, one has to mute the TV, turn off the cable box, press Menu immediately, navigate a menu to toggle closed captioning, turn off the menu, and finally turn the cable box back on; this procedure also differs a bit between the two models of TV.)


So I've also started looking at OpenRemote and DemoPad . But I'm wondering.


Did I sell iRule short? Can it do what I want, and I'm just missing how to do it? Or, is what I want simply not possible with today's technology, especially since IOS sandboxes all apps? Can I get around this by going with an Android device, but then what would take the place of AirPlay to connect the Plex app to the receiver? Given these overall goals, is there any other strategy that would make this project less daunting and more economical without losing functionality?


Sorry for being so long-winded, but thanks in advance for your help and advice.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22600020
> 
> 
> I may be wrong, but I think you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IP is IP, wired or wireless. I have a 3rd party app - AVremote - on Android that controls my Marantz AV7005 wia WiFi (the Marantz is wired to my router but from there to the app is wireless).
> 
> The only thing I believe cannot be done is wake-on-LAN if the controlled device is wifi only.


And I believe you are misunderstanding the wifi part of the equation, as Rschissler is. Obviously, iRule uses wifi to connect to your home network. This part of the equation is not what we're talking about. Yes, signals reach your i device via wifi signals. However, the device sending data in a two-way configuration, such as an AVR is unable to send data via wifi. You said yourself that your receiver is wired to your router, IOW not wifi. Unplug that cable and you'll lose all data that the receiver is sending to your control system, if, in fact you are implementing feedback from your receiver. The wifi part of your control system is the front end. The technology that your "front end" system uses is called wifi. High end systems use proprietary RF technology. The "back end" of a control system is the gateway controllers. These are Ethernet connected devices. Like your receiver that's wired to your router, it is capable of sending data to a third party control system. If connections are broken in the "back end" of your gateways, you lose that two-way feedback.


----------



## snownh2o2

Thanks SeldomSeen,


My mistake was PWD vs Password. All in now well...or it was!



Well, I feel really dumb! I was adding some new panels today and testing them out, when I accidenlty swiped the lock setting on the iPad.


I never actually entered a password as far as I know, however I still can't get in. I tried leaving it blank, using a bunch of spaces, and the standard 1 2 3 4. No luck.


Is there a way to fix this without uninstalling and reinstalling the app? Can I put a universal or master password on all of my devices so this will never leave me stranded in the future?



On another note:


I just wanted to let those who may not know, the when imbedding feeds in iRule, if you have multiple feeds on multiple pages, it seems that iRule loads all of the pages a one time. An extreme example would me if you have a panel called Cameras and the Camera panel has pages 100 pages, and one every page you load the same camera feed, it appears that you will be loging on to that camera 100 times! And consequently the last instance that loads the feed will determine the feeds settings in an instance such as a ip Foscam.


I do not think this is an issue with seperate panels, however I lock myself out during this test.


My goal is to have a few small view of each of my cameras on the outside of the panel and the a live and muc bigger view of the sellected camera in the center of the screen. I was also in the process of try to figure out how to simply show a refreshed image in the small feeds, but again I am locked out. I anyone has the steps to do that, please let me know. I have been playing with this thus far: img src=”[your camera URL]/snapshot.cgi?user=XXX&pwd=XXXX”



Thanks for any help,

Matt


PS....Its okay to laugh. I will be to as I move on to do some yard work instead.


----------



## Flatnate

Hey guys, quick hardware question for a noob who is just getting going...


I purchased a used GC-100-12 off of eBay for $29.99. Given the price, I'm hoping this was a good unit and is not crippled by a fault or incompatible old firmware. I have also purchased the Pro access to the builder and have begun to mess around with it while stuff is in shipping.


However, I'm curious about emitters, as far as I know this unit did not ship with any emitters. My set up is fairly simple for now and one blaster would easily cover everything; but am I forced to buy a separate small adhesive emitter for every component and each output on the GC-100-12 or can I get away with purchasing just one IR blaster? I guess more to the point, is each 3.5mm output going to be only associated with a single device?


Thanks


----------



## politby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22600303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22600020
> 
> 
> I may be wrong, but I think you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IP is IP, wired or wireless. I have a 3rd party app - AVremote - on Android that controls my Marantz AV7005 wia WiFi (the Marantz is wired to my router but from there to the app is wireless).
> 
> The only thing I believe cannot be done is wake-on-LAN if the controlled device is wifi only.
> 
> 
> 
> And I believe you are misunderstanding the wifi part of the equation, as Rschissler is. Obviously, iRule uses wifi to connect to your home network. This part of the equation is not what we're talking about. Yes, signals reach your i device via wifi signals. However, the device sending data in a two-way configuration, such as an AVR is unable to send data via wifi. You said yourself that your receiver is wired to your router, IOW not wifi. Unplug that cable and you'll lose all data that the receiver is sending to your control system, if, in fact you are implementing feedback from your receiver. The wifi part of your control system is the front end. The technology that your "front end" system uses is called wifi. High end systems use proprietary RF technology. The "back end" of a control system is the gateway controllers. These are Ethernet connected devices. Like your receiver that's wired to your router, it is capable of sending data to a third party control system. If connections are broken in the "back end" of your gateways, you lose that two-way feedback.
Click to expand...


Not to turn this into an argument but I am perfectly aware of the wifi part of the equation. The 3rd party Android app uses wifi to communicate with my router. It sends commands to the AVR using IP, first wirelessly to the router and the router then sends them on to the AVR.


The AVR does not have WiFi so obviously it would not be able to communicate if I unplug the ethernet cable.










Now if the AVR had had wifi rather than wired ethernet, it would have been controllable by IP in exactly the same way, with the possible exception of wake on LAN which I am not sure is available when using wifi.


Ethernet is one way to transmit IP, WiFi another. They are both IEEE 802 standards (802.3 and 802.11 respectively) covering the two lower layers (physical and datalink) of the OSI networking stack. The IP protocol does not care as long as the packets get to their destination.


So assuming a particular device is controllable by IP, the command can traverse any kind of medium - ethernet, wifi, token ring, coax, fiber, whatever, on its way from the remote control application (e.g I Rule) to said device, which could have a wifi, ethernet, token ring, whatever, connection to the LAN.


If I replaced the AVR's wired connection to the router with a wireless bridge, it would be none the wiser and still receive and process the commands.


Sorry about the nit picking.


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22601364
> 
> 
> If I replaced the AVR's wired connection to the router with a wireless bridge, it would be none the wiser and still receive and process the commands.



Well, that's encouraging, since my Denon is connected to a wireless bridge, via ethernet.


I guess the answer to my main question as to what hardware I'd need, is that the iTach IP2IR or WF2IR probably would handle all my devices.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22601364
> 
> 
> Not to turn this into an argument but I am perfectly aware of the wifi part of the equation. The 3rd party Android app uses wifi to communicate with my router. It sends commands to the AVR using IP, first wirelessly to the router and the router then sends them on to the AVR.
> 
> The AVR does not have WiFi so obviously it would not be able to communicate if I unplug the ethernet cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if the AVR had had wifi rather than wired ethernet, it would have been controllable by IP in exactly the same way, with the possible exception of wake on LAN which I am not sure is available when using wifi.
> 
> Ethernet is one way to transmit IP, WiFi another. They are both IEEE 802 standards (802.3 and 802.11 respectively) covering the two lower layers (physical and datalink) of the OSI networking stack. The IP protocol does not care as long as the packets get to their destination.
> 
> So assuming a particular device is controllable by IP, the command can traverse any kind of medium - ethernet, wifi, token ring, coax, fiber, whatever, on its way from the remote control application (e.g I Rule) to said device, which could have a wifi, ethernet, token ring, whatever, connection to the LAN.
> 
> If I replaced the AVR's wired connection to the router with a wireless bridge, it would be none the wiser and still receive and process the commands.
> 
> Sorry about the nit picking.


Please, there's no need to apologize. This is a friendly discussion in which we may all learn something.

When we talk about two-way feedback, we are mainly speaking of data that is sent from a device. When a device is receiving data, it is usually for control purposes. When a device is sending data, it is typically used to confirm a state of the device or to query the device for needed information, for example, the surround mode of an AVR.

At the risk of being too simple, a device can receive data in several ways. IR, RF, wifi, RS232, and Ethernet. Data signals leaving the device for interpretation by a control system is what we call feedback. The only way feedback data can leave a device is through the Ethernet port or through its RS232 port. Even wifi enabled devices are unable to send feedback data through wifi.

Again, I could be wrong, here, and I would like to hear from other experts, here, on this board.


----------



## krichter1

As long as the device manufacturer implements their IP layering structures in similar fashion between direct IP or WiFi (which their supposed to but don't always do!), then in theory iRemote should see the feedback response from the device within the IP string from either protocol standard (being that TCP/IP packets are in of itself analogous to the delivery method).


Keep in mind this is all driven by the OEM's in what their devices support (I believe I remember being told my Denon 5308ci works the same in regards to feedback; whether direct or the built in WiFi but I haven't verified that being I *always* hard wire whenever possible).


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6960#post_22433306
> 
> 
> Directv feedback quesiton/help needed.
> 
> I have the feedback working well based on the provided feedbacks in the builder. However, I wanted to set up a page with favorite channels (think Sunday Ticket page where each channel indicates what game is on that channel in a feedback beneath the button). This seems possible based on the Directv published protocol:
> http://www.sbcatest.com/TechUpdates/DTV-MD-0359-DIRECTV%20SHEF%20Public%20Beta%20Command%20Set-V1.0.pdf
> 
> Specifically this section:
> 
> 3.2.2.1 Get Program Info Request Command
> 
> Table 3-7: Get Program Info Request Definition
> 
> Field Description Value Default Value
> 
> Get Program Info - http://STBIPort/tv/getProgInfo?major=num[&minor=num][&time=num ]
> 
> major Major number of channel to tune to. 1…9999
> 
> minor Minor number of channel to tune to.
> 
> Note: 65535 is used for no minor number
> 
> 0…999, 65535 65535
> 
> time Time of the program to query seconds since
> 
> epoch time
> 
> current time since epoch
> 
> time
> 
> I'm not quite sure to add a specific feedback command in the builder that would enable this. My guess is that I would need to add 1 for each channel I wanted to get the feedback from, but not quite sure how to set it up....



Did you ever get this figured out?

Clam


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22603068
> 
> 
> Did you ever get this figured out?
> 
> Clam



Yes and no. I got it to work once. I took a screen shot:











then it all went to hell.


I did this by creating 6 different DTV devices and assigning each to a different DTV feedback. I changed the get tuned command for each to a get prog info command for each of desired channel numbers, like this:

http://192.168.1.105:8080/tv/getProgInfo?major=712 



Which returns:


{

"callsign": "NFLHD",

"duration": 16200,

"isOffAir": false,

"isPclocked": 3,

"isPpv": true,

"isPurchased": false,

"isRecording": false,

"isVod": false,

"major": 712,

"minor": 65535,

"programId": "4294967295",

"rating": "No Rating",

"startTime": 1348756736,

"stationId": 4823557,

"status": {

"code": 200,

"commandResult": 0,

"msg": "OK.",

"query": "/tv/getProgInfo?major=712"

},

"title": "Upcoming: Bengals @ Jaguars"



I used the TITLE feedback and placed it below each of my buttons. I put a 7 second delay between each query and set it to repeat every minute.


It seemed to work, but it all went to hell, other commands were repeated or missed and both my DTV box and my Android table had to be rebooted.


I tinkered with it a few more times and it never even worked as well as it did the first time so I scrapped it.


Still looking for a viable way to do this.


Sending the command is not a problem. The issue is with way the feedbacks work. You could send six different getproginfo commands, but iRule would view each response the same as best as I can tell and everywhere you had a TITLE feedback displayed would update with each successive channel. The way I set it up got around this but it confused everything else.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22603261
> 
> 
> Yes and no. I got it to work once. I took a screen shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it all went to hell.
> 
> I did this by creating 6 different DTV devices and assigning each to a different DTV feedback. I changed the get tuned command for each to a get prog info command for each of desired channel numbers, like this:
> http://192.168.1.105:8080/tv/getProgInfo?major=712
> 
> Which returns:
> 
> {
> 
> "callsign": "NFLHD",
> 
> "duration": 16200,
> 
> "isOffAir": false,
> 
> "isPclocked": 3,
> 
> "isPpv": true,
> 
> "isPurchased": false,
> 
> "isRecording": false,
> 
> "isVod": false,
> 
> "major": 712,
> 
> "minor": 65535,
> 
> "programId": "4294967295",
> 
> "rating": "No Rating",
> 
> "startTime": 1348756736,
> 
> "stationId": 4823557,
> 
> "status": {
> 
> "code": 200,
> 
> "commandResult": 0,
> 
> "msg": "OK.",
> 
> "query": "/tv/getProgInfo?major=712"
> 
> },
> 
> "title": "Upcoming: Bengals @ Jaguars"
> 
> I used the TITLE feedback and placed it below each of my buttons. I put a 7 second delay between each query and set it to repeat every minute.
> 
> It seemed to work, but it all went to hell, other commands were repeated or missed and both my DTV box and my Android table had to be rebooted.
> 
> I tinkered with it a few more times and it never even worked as well as it did the first time so I scrapped it.
> 
> Still looking for a viable way to do this.
> 
> Sending the command is not a problem. The issue is with way the feedbacks work. You could send six different getproginfo commands, but iRule would view each response the same as best as I can tell and everywhere you had a TITLE feedback displayed would update with each successive channel. The way I set it up got around this but it confused everything else.



I had similar issues with every title feedback getting confused...yet it must be doable, Waltzremote does it (I emailed them, will let you know if I get anything useful), DTV remote does it. Gonna work on this over the holiday and will let you know.

Clam


----------



## politby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22602462
> 
> 
> As long as the device manufacturer implements their IP layering structures in similar fashion between direct IP or WiFi (which their supposed to but don't always do!), then in theory iRemote should see the feedback response from the device within the IP string from either protocol standard (being that TCP/IP packets are in of itself analogous to the delivery method).
> 
> 
> Keep in mind this is all driven by the OEM's in what their devices support (I believe I remember being told my Denon 5308ci works the same in regards to feedback; whether direct or the built in WiFi but I haven't verified that being I *always* hard wire whenever possible).



Exactly. If a component will send feedback over wired Ethernet but not over Wi-Fi, then it isn't IP "compliant" because the device driver (computer term but I'll use it anyway) running on the component is effectively filtering IP packets based on which 802.x version the network interface is using.


In fact I'd even hesitate calling the component "controllable via IP" because the whole TCP/IP premise is that as long as the network interface supports TCP/IP, the lower layers (physical, data link) should be invisible to the application. It should be able to transmit packets in an identical way regardless of the type of media being used.


My LG TV will communicate with the LG Android remote app, including feedback, regardless whether it is wired to the LAN or using the LG wifi dongle. Now the API used by LG is not publicized so no guarantee it complies with any standard










Skickat från min GT-P7500 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22603300
> 
> 
> I had similar issues with every title feedback getting confused...yet it must be doable, Waltzremote does it (I emailed them, will let you know if I get anything useful), DTV remote does it. Gonna work on this over the holiday and will let you know.
> 
> Clam



Cool. One thing I can think of is adding more TITLE feed backs:


*"title": " is current prefix listed. So irule displays what comes after that in the display. I am not sure it could handle it but what if the prefix were expanded to include the channel number something like: *712"},"title":"


I don't have time to play around with it and sync a hundred times to test, maybe some place for you to start this weekend...


----------



## Vyrolan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22596247
> 
> 
> From the iRule site, it seems that they have a IR cable that could plug into the back of my Denon and Oppo. Are there cheaper alternatives than their $32 cable?


While there are cheaper cables, they may not work. The cable is not just a simple cable...it adjusts the pinouts and voltages to make it compatible with those devices. For me, a simple mono or stereo cable didn't work, but their cable did. A custom cable made based on their specifications also worked.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22597856
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain the difference between 'pinned' and 'unpinned drawers'? I read the tutorial on the Irule website and it just isn't clear to me what the difference is. Thanks!


Pinned drawers are always visible. So as you navigate around, they remain visible (so that you always have access to volume/mute or whatever). Unpinned drawers can hide away. There will be a small little graphic on the edge and when you press it, the drawer will slide out (covering up some of your current panel). It's basically a way for getting more space on small screens like iPhones. You may have a drawer along the bottom that you can open up to have access to rarely-used buttons.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22598827
> 
> 
> 1) For PS3, I assume I still need the bluetooth to IR receiver, or does PS3 offer IP control? (I don't think it had RS232)


Correct.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22598827
> 
> 
> 2) My family sometimes call me at office telling me the harmony does not work... Wondering if I am using irule, can I use my iphone then to get it up and running? Can irule access my GC outside my LAN?


If you configure your router and iRule correctly, yes you will be able to connect from outside your local network (assuming your ISP allows incoming connections).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22598827
> 
> 
> 3) I had an ipad, and 2 iphone. I know I can control the GC using all 3 devices, but I am wondering how to make it work 'seamlessly". For example, what would happen if say I use my ipad to turn things on, but later on, i want to switch channel using my iphone? When I turn on my ipad irule, I assume it won't know my devices are on turn on, so how do I "enter" the channel select page without turning on again??


That is all controlled by how you design your interface. You may have your "home page" just be a "pick the room you're in" and then it goes to a screen "pick what you want to do". If you used your phone to pick Living Room and then Watch TV...you could pick up the iPad and pick Living Room and then Watch TV and start controlling it from there instead. It shouldn't be a problem.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22598827
> 
> 
> 4) If I use the IR eye and stick it to my device, will it normally block other IR use? I am asking this because I still had my Harmony and I would like to use that as a backup.


No, most IR emitters are invisible to infrared so the remotes will still get through no problem...also most of them don't cover up the entire eye anyway.


----------



## giomania

This weekend I got my iTach IP2IR placed in my family room equipment cabinet and wired the GC-CGX converter cable wired into my Niles IR repeater connecting block. I had to cut off the connector, as the Niles MSU-480 does not have the TRS connector for the inputs; only for the outputs. The instructions included with the GC-CGX referenced different color insulator for the +v cable, but I managed to figure it out. Anyway, my IR devices are now working; well, the one that I found codes for! Programming all my remotes for which there are no codes will be my next project.


I have a quesion about control of my Pioneer PDP-5020FD Plasma TV. I found in iRule a "TCP" code for "Pioneer 9G Plasma TV's", or something close to that. I assumed that TCP also meant TCP/IP, but maybe not, as iRule will not control this TV. I don't have an IR emitter on the TV, and prefer not to add one unless I have to. Can anyone shed some light on this situation for me?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Vyrolan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22604158
> 
> 
> This weekend I got my iTach IP2IR placed in my family room equipment cabinet and wired the GC-CGX converter cable wired into my Niles IR repeater connecting block. I had to cut off the connector, as the Niles MSU-480 does not have the TRS connector for the inputs; only for the outputs. The instructions included with the GC-CGX referenced different color insulator for the +v cable, but I managed to figure it out. Anyway, my IR devices are now working; well, the one that I found codes for! Programming all my remotes for which there are no codes will be my next project.


I do the same thing...for what it's worth (too late for you now), I just bought a stereo extender cable and cut off the female end...connected those wires to my Niles and plugged the GC-CGX into it. It works like a charm and I was able to cut the $3 extender instead of the $35 GC-CGX.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22604158
> 
> 
> I have a quesion about control of my Pioneer PDP-5020FD Plasma TV. I found in iRule a "TCP" code for "Pioneer 9G Plasma TV's", or something close to that. I assumed that TCP also meant TCP/IP, but maybe not, as iRule will not control this TV. I don't have an IR emitter on the TV, and prefer not to add one unless I have to. Can anyone shed some light on this situation for me?


Is your TV actually connected? It should have a cat5 cable connected to it for it to be on the network for iRule to control it via TCP. Can you see the TV on the network (at the router or whatever)? If so, do you have the correct IP and whatnot configured in iRule. If not, does the TV maybe have its networking turned off...dig around the menu.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vyrolan*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22604299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> I do the same thing...for what it's worth (too late for you now), I just bought a stereo extender cable and cut off the female end...connected those wires to my Niles and plugged the GC-CGX into it. It works like a charm and I was able to cut the $3 extender instead of the $35 GC-CGX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Is your TV actually connected? It should have a cat5 cable connected to it for it to be on the network for iRule to control it via TCP. Can you see the TV on the network (at the router or whatever)? If so, do you have the correct IP and whatnot configured in iRule. If not, does the TV maybe have its networking turned off...dig around the menu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The TV is connected via Cat5, as I have used it to stream a picture slideshow to it in the past. I did not realize the IP had to be configured in iRule. My Denon Receiver just worked without any IP setup, but perhaps that is not the norm? Or maybe it is using IR, but I thought I had the IP device from iRule. If I have to configure the TV's IP address, I would set up in the "Gateway" section in the handset?
Click to expand...


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Vyrolan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22604334
> 
> 
> The TV is connected via Cat5, as I have used it to stream a picture slideshow to it in the past. I did not realize the IP had to be configured in iRule. My Denon Receiver just worked without any IP setup, but perhaps that is not the norm? Or maybe it is using IR, but I thought I had the IP device from iRule. If I have to configure the TV's IP address, I would set up in the "Gateway" section in the handset?


Yea you've got to tell it somewhere where on the network to find those things. I wonder if you told it the Denon and just don't remember? ...or maybe for some devices it can scan the network and find it on its own? The Denon receivers are "discoverable" on the network for sure because they publish themselves as AirPlay destinations and Windows Media Center extenders...maybe iRule uses something like that to find it automatically, but the TV doesn't do that. Not sure to be honest...but I would think you'd have to configure the IP to the TV in your gateways on the handset.


----------



## gixerking

ok i took a plunge and started the trial version. i got to a point where i have one panel with 6 buttons on it for my receiver, Marantz SR 6006 just to get something working and know im on the right track. the 6 buttons are a volumn up and down, power off and on, and selector for blu ray and one for satellite.


naturally it doesnt work lol.


all devices i have at this point are network controllable so i dont think i need any additional equipment, but not sure. i wouldnt think i need anything additional if all of my stuff is already network controllable.


i see talk about a gateway and i see in the options a selection for network. do i put my router IP for teh IPv4 address and my network id and password for the username and password? port? enable WOL?




how can i get this so the network side of this is working so i can down to business with this beast?


thanks in advance



edit: im using device codes from the builder for marantz receiver/preamp all models rs232/tcp model "all models rs232/tcp after denon acquisition"


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gixerking*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22604777
> 
> 
> ok i took a plunge and started the trial version. i got to a point where i have one panel with 6 buttons on it for my receiver, Marantz SR 6006 just to get something working and know im on the right track. the 6 buttons are a volumn up and down, power off and on, and selector for blu ray and one for satellite.
> 
> naturally it doesnt work lol.
> 
> all devices i have at this point are network controllable so i dont think i need any additional equipment, but not sure. i wouldnt think i need anything additional if all of my stuff is already network controllable.
> 
> i see talk about a gateway and i see in the options a selection for network. do i put my router IP for teh IPv4 address and my network id and password for the username and password? port? enable WOL?
> 
> how can i get this so the network side of this is working so i can down to business with this beast?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> edit: im using device codes from the builder for marantz receiver/preamp all models rs232/tcp model "all models rs232/tcp after denon acquisition"



Yes, you need to set up a gateway.


Your receiver needs to be give an static IP address, either within the menus of the marantz unit itself or in your router. Then, within iRule app you need to set up an HTTP gateway. Input the ip address of the marantz, something like 192.168.1.100 or whatever it happens to be in your home network. You will also need the port # that the Marantz listens on. I know DTV uses 8080, J.river media center 52199, etc. Each company is different. This should be in your manual, sometimes users or irule people note it in the device comments within the builder.


Then once you create this gateway you need to assign the marantz commands to this gateway. So that when you press the volume up button, Irule knows where to send that volume up command. Once properly set up, you should have a solid green wave indicator in the top right corner of your ipod/android handset and see another one in the top left blink green when you press a command. Also, the marantz should respond.


Let us know if that works or if you need further help.


----------



## gixerking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22604875
> 
> 
> Yes, you need to set up a gateway.
> 
> Your receiver needs to be give an static IP address, either within the menus of the marantz unit itself or in your router. Then, within iRule app you need to set up an HTTP gateway. Input the ip address of the marantz, something like 192.168.1.100 or whatever it happens to be in your home network. You will also need the port # that the Marantz listens on. I know DTV uses 8080, J.river media center 52199, etc. Each company is different. This should be in your manual, sometimes users or irule people note it in the device comments within the builder.
> 
> Then once you create this gateway you need to assign the marantz commands to this gateway. So that when you press the volume up button, Irule knows where to send that volume up command. Once properly set up, you should have a solid green wave indicator in the top right corner of your ipod/android handset and see another one in the top left blink green when you press a command. Also, the marantz should respond.
> 
> Let us know if that works or if you need further help.



thanks!!


have the static IP set and entered into irule on the tablet. still searching for the port number but have 8080 in there right now. do i have to put in a username and password as well for the gateway? also which HTTP method do i need? get, post, or put. it defaulted to get.


----------



## krichter1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22604158
> 
> 
> I have a quesion about control of my Pioneer PDP-5020FD Plasma TV. I found in iRule a "TCP" code for "Pioneer 9G Plasma TV's", or something close to that. I assumed that TCP also meant TCP/IP, but maybe not, as iRule will not control this TV. I don't have an IR emitter on the TV, and prefer not to add one unless I have to. Can anyone shed some light on this situation for me?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vyrolan*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22604465
> 
> 
> Yea you've got to tell it somewhere where on the network to find those things. I wonder if you told it the Denon and just don't remember? ...or maybe for some devices it can scan the network and find it on its own? The Denon receivers are "discoverable" on the network for sure because they publish themselves as AirPlay destinations and Windows Media Center extenders...maybe iRule uses something like that to find it automatically, but the TV doesn't do that. Not sure to be honest...but I would think you'd have to configure the IP to the TV in your gateways on the handset.



Mark,


Make sure you have each device setup in the Gateway with the correct port (very important as not all use a default port 23), or iRule won't talk to your device.


Edit - the pioneer does use a custom port...


http://www.avsforum.com/t/1356456/roomie-remote/570#post_22512642


----------



## gixerking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gixerking*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22605148
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> have the static IP set and entered into irule on the tablet. still searching for the port number but have 8080 in there right now. do i have to put in a username and password as well for the gateway? also which HTTP method do i need? get, post, or put. it defaulted to get.




ok i cant get anything at all using HTTP gateway. i used the same info under network gateway and get green "connection strength" looking symbol in upper right and green arrows in upper left when i push the buttons, but nothing happens on the receiver end.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gixerking*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22605377
> 
> 
> ok i cant get anything at all using HTTP gateway. i used the same info under network gateway and get green "connection strength" looking symbol in upper right and green arrows in upper left when i push the buttons, but nothing happens on the receiver end.



it is likely the port. 8080 is what Directv uses. Nearly all different devices will use something different.


You do want HTTP get method and should not need an user name and password.


The green flashing is indicating irule is send the commands. Because your Marantz is expecting to receive commands on a certain port and irule is sending them to port 8080 you're not getting a command to execute.


i googled it, looks like iRule support covered it, appears port 23 is the correct one, also looks like you need a Network gateway rather than HTTP

http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/759717-marantz-av-ip-control


----------



## gixerking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22606717
> 
> 
> it is likely the port. 8080 is what Directv uses. Nearly all different devices will use something different.
> 
> You do want HTTP get method and should not need an user name and password.
> 
> The green flashing is indicating irule is send the commands. Because your Marantz is expecting to receive commands on a certain port and irule is sending them to port 8080 you're not getting a command to execute.
> 
> i googled it, looks like iRule support covered it, appears port 23 is the correct one, also looks like you need a Network gateway rather than HTTP
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/759717-marantz-av-ip-control




huge thanks Seldom!!! apparantly my searching skills turned to crap. i was all over google about which port and all i could find was info about every other "port" known to equipment.


at first that didnt work either. then i read the part about how only one instance of irule can be running. i have another app that i have been using for the receiver and had to end that program, then the irule set up worked. i can now power it off and on as well volume up and down. baby steps lol.



now i just need to find the port and commands for the samsung pn64e8000 tv. are searching for port # or calling it something different?



thanks again


----------



## gixerking

bah!









http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/463414 


Samsung TVs are no controllable via IP with iRule. Their IP protocol lacks Power ON command thus requiring customer to use IR to turn it on. Due to this we made a decision to not pursue IP control of Samsung TVs because this would take a way from the user experience with iRule.



this tv just pissed me off, unless someone figured something out? why the heck would you have IP control and not have power on/off control? thats literally probably the ONLY command i need for the tv is power....


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I know, that seems just crazy. They could do it to save power, but how much could that actually save, a live ethernet port has to be negligible.


I don't know why more (or any really) TV manufacturers don't put IR 3.5mm jacks on the back of TVs. I bought my LG TV specifically because it had a serial control port on the back so I didn't have to stick a bud on the front for IR. I think LG is phasing that out and is offering ethernet control now.


An IR jack on the back would solve the aesthetic issue and have a small cost impact. I mean, they are on nearly all AV receivers and I can't imagine 5% of owners actually use them. My other 3 TVs all have the bud stuck on the front. Doesn't look terrible but is noticeable and with small kids it draws unwanted attention. The LG TV is in the room where the kids spend the most time.


Oh, and in google I searched: marantz receiver ip control port


The first link was this http://customizedcontractorservices.com/New%20Updates/Downloads/Marantz/Product%20Manuals/RS%20232.IR%20Codes/SR7005%20RS-232C%20Ethernet%20Control%20Spec.pdf 


where on page on page 7 it gives the communication setttings for TCP as port 23


The irule support link was a little further down.


----------



## gixerking

one thing ive noticed, i guess its with ARC, when the tv is powered off it powers down the receiver and vice versa. unfortunately it doesnt work with powering on...



surely there is a way around it?


----------



## Rschissler

I got a couple primitive screens working with iRule Pro, via network commands from my Denon 3313. I also have a Oppo 103 blu ray player and am also trying to get it to work with network commands, but lacking a port #, I can't go any farther. Has anyone been able to get a Oppo to work with IP? I've done a search of this forum, but have only been able to find that "RS232 works great".


I still haven't bought any hardware yet, still wondering if the basic iTach will be enough, or with the Oppo issue, whether I need one with a RS232 port.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

The IP protocol isn't documented yet for the Oppo 103, but it is supposed to be coming (not sure when exactly).


----------



## chirpie

Hey guys, bought the app, and have been having fun setting it up. (For a neighbor. He's my test experiment, and then I'll try it on myself. ^_^)


I do have a question about zones though, and how I should set them up.


I have a Yamaha RX-V671 that I'm wanting to switch between zone 1 and 2 on. The irule code database has codes for the "main" and "zone 2" receivers.


Are all the codes listed for zone 2 independent of zone 1?


In other words, if I set up volume up and down using zone 2 codes, I don't have to actually have any kind of "switch" command to go back and forth between the two zones, correct? Thanks!


----------



## gixerking

in a small pickle here. long story short, my samsung tv may be going back due to a cluster **** with best buy. im thinking about going with the panasonic 65gt. is the power on/off controlled over IP or is it some jacked up crap like this samsung?


----------



## pauleyc

Panasonic TVs only show up as IR and/or RS232 (if available) ...


----------



## gixerking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/7260#post_22611856
> 
> 
> Panasonic TVs only show up as IR and/or RS232 (if available) ...



did a search in the market and there is a Viera Remote app. Says it lets you control over wifi


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chirpie*  /t/1351981/irule/7250_50#post_22611138
> 
> 
> Hey guys, bought the app, and have been having fun setting it up. (For a neighbor. He's my test experiment, and then I'll try it on myself. ^_^)
> 
> I do have a question about zones though, and how I should set them up.
> 
> I have a Yamaha RX-V671 that I'm wanting to switch between zone 1 and 2 on. The irule code database has codes for the "main" and "zone 2" receivers.
> 
> Are all the codes listed for zone 2 independent of zone 1?
> 
> In other words, if I set up volume up and down using zone 2 codes, I don't have to actually have any kind of "switch" command to go back and forth between the two zones, correct? Thanks!



OK, so I got my answer and it's working as I thought, but I have a new problem. For the life of me, none of the IR comands in the iRule Database will control the dish network VIP 922 receiver. Is there a way to learn a code or a site with a database I can go to? Thanks!


Or actually, is there a way to know which remote address code to use? I tested one and two with no luck and noticed it goes all the way up to eight.


----------



## pauleyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gixerking*  /t/1351981/irule/7260#post_22611920
> 
> 
> did a search in the market and there is a Viera Remote app. Says it lets you control over wifi



But sometimes the protocol isn't published or is proprietary.


----------



## gixerking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/7260#post_22612659
> 
> 
> But sometimes the protocol isn't published or is proprietary.



ah so would i need to get an rs232 to ip converter or something if i went with the panasonic, or would i simply be screwed?


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gixerking*  /t/1351981/irule/7260#post_22612804
> 
> 
> ah so would i need to get an rs232 to ip converter or something if i went with the panasonic, or would i simply be screwed?


I'm still a novice with the iRule, but I have the GT50 I and I've noticed that in iRule builder there are a limited number of network codes and a whole list of database codes, which I think are only IR codes. The networks codes aren't much good anyway, if you can't setup the port in the gateway. So, I'd say you (and me too) need the iTach with IR control.The GT50 doesn't have a RS232 output.


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22601364
> 
> 
> Not to turn this into an argument but I am perfectly aware of the wifi part of the equation. The 3rd party Android app uses wifi to communicate with my router. It sends commands to the AVR using IP, first wirelessly to the router and the router then sends them on to the AVR.
> 
> The AVR does not have WiFi so obviously it would not be able to communicate if I unplug the ethernet cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if the AVR had had wifi rather than wired ethernet, it would have been controllable by IP in exactly the same way, with the possible exception of wake on LAN which I am not sure is available when using wifi.
> 
> Ethernet is one way to transmit IP, WiFi another. They are both IEEE 802 standards (802.3 and 802.11 respectively) covering the two lower layers (physical and datalink) of the OSI networking stack. The IP protocol does not care as long as the packets get to their destination.
> 
> So assuming a particular device is controllable by IP, the command can traverse any kind of medium - ethernet, wifi, token ring, coax, fiber, whatever, on its way from the remote control application (e.g I Rule) to said device, which could have a wifi, ethernet, token ring, whatever, connection to the LAN.
> 
> If I replaced the AVR's wired connection to the router with a wireless bridge, it would be none the wiser and still receive and process the commands.
> 
> Sorry about the nit picking.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22602087
> 
> 
> Please, there's no need to apologize. This is a friendly discussion in which we may all learn something.
> 
> When we talk about two-way feedback, we are mainly speaking of data that is sent from a device. When a device is receiving data, it is usually for control purposes. When a device is sending data, it is typically used to confirm a state of the device or to query the device for needed information, for example, the surround mode of an AVR.
> 
> At the risk of being too simple, a device can receive data in several ways. IR, RF, wifi, RS232, and Ethernet. Data signals leaving the device for interpretation by a control system is what we call feedback. The only way feedback data can leave a device is through the Ethernet port or through its RS232 port. Even wifi enabled devices are unable to send feedback data through wifi.
> 
> Again, I could be wrong, here, and I would like to hear from other experts, here, on this board.



For what it's worth, I have a Denon 3313 connected to a wireless bridge which communicates with my router in another room. I was able to get a simple volume control feedback display on my iPad, so I assume that means feedback through WiFi works!


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chirpie*  /t/1351981/irule/7250_50#post_22612558
> 
> 
> OK, so I got my answer and it's working as I thought, but I have a new problem. For the life of me, none of the IR comands in the iRule Database will control the dish network VIP 922 receiver. Is there a way to learn a code or a site with a database I can go to? Thanks!
> 
> Or actually, is there a way to know which remote address code to use? I tested one and two with no luck and noticed it goes all the way up to eight.



Well, hmmmm.


I tried all 8 ir addresses for dish network. I programmed the menu command to fire using all 8 IR variants to see if one of them held the key and still no joy.


Here's how I've set it up. Have I done something obviously wrong?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7260#post_22612933
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I have a Denon 3313 connected to a wireless bridge which communicates with my router in another room. I was able to get a simple volume control feedback display on my iPad, so I assume that means feedback through WiFi works!


Not really. Feedback signals can be carried via wifi, otherwise, how would they reach your hand held device? That is not the issue. The question is; can a wifi connected device, such as a receiver, send feedback signals without an Ethernet/RS232 connection? IOW, will two way feedback work without the cable, to a third party control system? I say no, but others have their own opinions. Simply, I've never seen it done, plus, nothing has turned up in my research. In your case, the feedback that you are receiving, is in fact, leaving your receiver through its Ethernet port, it is not leaving your receiver via wifi.


----------



## krichter1

Like I mentioned in my earlier post about Wifi and feedback... It has the ability to work from a technical perspective but it's all up to the OEMs to make it happen (as you rightfully point out Mike).


Happy turkey day to all!


----------



## gixerking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7260#post_22612893
> 
> 
> I'm still a novice with the iRule, but I have the GT50 I and I've noticed that in iRule builder there are a limited number of network codes and a whole list of database codes, which I think are only IR codes. The networks codes aren't much good anyway, if you can't setup the port in the gateway. So, I'd say you (and me too) need the iTach with IR control.The GT50 doesn't have a RS232 output.




was there a network code for power? that is the ONLY button i need for my setup.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krichter1*  /t/1351981/irule/7260#post_22613100
> 
> 
> Like I mentioned in my earlier post about Wifi and feedback... It has the ability to work from a technical perspective but it's all up to the OEMs to make it happen (as you rightfully point out Mike).
> 
> Happy turkey day to all!


Yes, Kevin, you are correct, and technology is rapidly changing. Hopefully, it will be the standard to come.


----------



## NicksHitachi

Hello all,



I have an opportunity to buy a Global Cache unit at a good deal and would be using my iphone to control my theater now and an ipad later of if it all works well.


I am going through this thread but its a bit unwieldy and I need to jump on the GC unit before its gone.


A few Questions:

Does the GC-100-12 work well with Irule?
Which version of Irule is recommended for the average-advanced user with little to no code writing experience.
What are the advantages of the pro version of the software?
Do any of these components stand out as incompatible:

Onkyo 3007, Panasonic AE4000, Directv HR23-24s, Lutron Maestro IR.
Does the wifi bridge work OK on a subnet?
Are there any annoying nuances about irule, if so what annoys you?


Any help is apreciated I'm coming from a Harmony One and 890 so I have experience with universal remote setup.


Nicholas


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22604158
> 
> 
> I have a quesion about control of my Pioneer PDP-5020FD Plasma TV. I found in iRule a "TCP" code for "Pioneer 9G Plasma TV's", or something close to that. I assumed that TCP also meant TCP/IP, but maybe not, as iRule will not control this TV. I don't have an IR emitter on the TV, and prefer not to add one unless I have to. Can anyone shed some light on this situation for me?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vyrolan*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22604299
> 
> 
> Is your TV actually connected? It should have a cat5 cable connected to it for it to be on the network for iRule to control it via TCP. Can you see the TV on the network (at the router or whatever)? If so, do you have the correct IP and whatnot configured in iRule. If not, does the TV maybe have its networking turned off...dig around the menu.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22604334
> 
> 
> The TV is connected via Cat5, as I have used it to stream a picture slideshow to it in the past. I did not realize the IP had to be configured in iRule. My Denon Receiver just worked without any IP setup, but perhaps that is not the norm? Or maybe it is using IR, but I thought I had the IP device from iRule. If I have to configure the TV's IP address, I would set up in the "Gateway" section in the handset?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vyrolan*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22604465
> 
> 
> Yea you've got to tell it somewhere where on the network to find those things. I wonder if you told it the Denon and just don't remember? ...or maybe for some devices it can scan the network and find it on its own? The Denon receivers are "discoverable" on the network for sure because they publish themselves as AirPlay destinations and Windows Media Center extenders...maybe iRule uses something like that to find it automatically, but the TV doesn't do that. Not sure to be honest...but I would think you'd have to configure the IP to the TV in your gateways on the handset.



Update: I checked on the Denon AVR, and I was in fact using the IR device codes, but now have it working with the Denon RS232/TCP codes. In the hopes that documenting the process will help other new users, here is what I did:


1) I fixed the button assignments in iRule Builder.

2) I synced the handset to update the programming changes made in iRule Builder.

3) I then proceeded to updating the handset by performing the following actions:


a) I unassigned the Denon IR control device in the handset by navigating to "Gateways" / "Global Cache" / iTach IR" / "Add/Edit Gateway", then selecting the channel it was assigned, selecting the device, and deleting the device from that channel.

b) I set it up as a Network device in the handset by navigating to "Gateways" / "Network", then selected "Add", and in the "Gateway Configuration" section entered the desired name, static IP address of the AVR, with port 23.

c) After configuring the network gateway I added the device with the Denon RS232/TCP codes to the gateway, by selecting "Devices" at the top, above the "Gateway Configuration" section. Once in that section, you simply select the appropriate device.


Now that I had this figured out, I tried fixing my Pioneer PDP-5020FD Television, but it is not working on either Network or HTTP. I am getting the green "arrows" in the upper left-hand corner of the handset when I enter commands, so I believe that means it is communicating.


Any ideas on what I may be doing incorrectly?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## rs691919

Happy Thanksgiving, all!


Ok, well the installers wired up the the theater yesterday and it's fully functional. However, trying to configure iRule and coming up with a stumbling block with my Grafik Eye QS. They wired directlyl into the IR port with CAT6 and back to the GC-100-12 at the rack (IR port 6). I have tried multiple different Grafik Eye devices within iRule Builder (both Database and Global Cache codesr, but can't get the commands to work. The gateway seems to work as it's green at the bottom. But when I press the buttons, nothing happens. I know the GC-100-12 is working because I can control my Oppo BD player which is on IR port 5. Any thoughts? I assume he wired it correctly but I guess I can get him to come back and make sure.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22614297
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, all!
> 
> Ok, well the installers wired up the the theater yesterday and it's fully functional. However, trying to configure iRule and coming up with a stumbling block with my Grafik Eye QS. They wired directlyl into the IR port with CAT6 and back to the GC-100-12 at the rack (IR port 6). I have tried multiple different Grafik Eye devices within iRule Builder (both Database and Global Cache codesr, but can't get the commands to work. The gateway seems to work as it's green at the bottom. But when I press the buttons, nothing happens. I know the GC-100-12 is working because I can control my Oppo BD player which is on IR port 5. Any thoughts? I assume he wired it correctly but I guess I can get him to come back and make sure.



Try the Oppo on IR port 6 to eliminate an inoperative port 6 as the possible cause?


Mark


----------



## jidelite

Just switched one of my dimmer lights over from the 'old' x10 to an Insteon lamplinc module. I have it working with iRule but the only commands I see are for OFF, ON, & % brightness. Is there a command (or does anyone have Hex codes) that I can add to a button to simulate 'UP' / 'DOWN' for a dimmer. I'd rather not have a bunch of buttons to simulate a bunch of brightness percentages.


Thanks, jidelite


----------



## TVAddikt

Last time (not long ago) I spoke to I rule support they told me that they currently don't support sliders, if I am understanding you correctly


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7260#post_22614932
> 
> 
> Try the Oppo on IR port 6 to eliminate an inoperative port 6 as the possible cause?
> 
> Mark



Good suggestion. I tried it and the Oppo works. Then I put the Grafik Eye IR wire into port 5 and no go. When I send a command in the iRule app, I see port 5 light up, but nothing happens. Wiring issue? The installer put a solid blue wire into IR data and blue/white wire into IR com of the Grafik Eye unit. Then soldered it into a stereo 3.5 mm plug on the GC-100 side.


On another note, I saw that you got the GC-IRE. I'm trying to get that to work for me in order to use the standard remotes from within the theater room (just in case I need to). I have an IR receiver in the room which connects to a Xantech connecting block at the rack. The Xantech then connects into the GC-IRE wtih a GC-CXG converter. When I push a button on, say, my Marantz remote from within the room, I can see the ACT on the IRE flash (ethernet port on the GC-100 also flashes). However, the selected button has no effect on the AVR. I *thought* that this set up would allow regular IR remotes to work from inside the room via the GC. Was I wrong, or do I need to do anything else to make it work?


----------



## jidelite

Code:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVAddikt*  /t/1351981/irule/7250_50#post_22614968
> 
> 
> Last time (not long ago) I spoke to I rule support they told me that they currently don't support sliders, if I am understanding you correctly


I don't really want a slider, I just want to be able to tap a button to incrementally dim or brighten a light. I can do it from the iOS app or the web interface but I can't find any codes.


Thanks,jidelite


----------



## fight4yu

Hi. I had a Harmony PS3 adapter. however, I cannot find the power-button in the device database. Anyone know where I can get it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## politby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7260#post_22616175
> 
> 
> Hi. I had a Harmony PS3 adapter. however, I cannot find the power-button in the device database. Anyone know where I can get it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You need to create a macro:

https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/logitech_ps3_adapter_power_off_sequence 


I have some problems getting it to work, however. Also it assumes you are in the PS3 menu tree, it will not work if you are in an app such as Netflix or running a game - you have to exit first.


I could never get the Harmony to power off the PS3 either.


Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22614980
> 
> 
> Good suggestion. I tried it and the Oppo works. Then I put the Grafik Eye IR wire into port 5 and no go. When I send a command in the iRule app, I see port 5 light up, but nothing happens. Wiring issue? The installer put a solid blue wire into IR data and blue/white wire into IR com of the Grafik Eye unit. Then soldered it into a stereo 3.5 mm plug on the GC-100 side.
> 
> On another note, I saw that you got the GC-IRE. I'm trying to get that to work for me in order to use the standard remotes from within the theater room (just in case I need to). I have an IR receiver in the room which connects to a Xantech connecting block at the rack. The Xantech then connects into the GC-IRE wtih a GC-CXG converter. When I push a button on, say, my Marantz remote from within the room, I can see the ACT on the IRE flash (ethernet port on the GC-100 also flashes). However, the selected button has no effect on the AVR. I *thought* that this set up would allow regular IR remotes to work from inside the room via the GC. Was I wrong, or do I need to do anything else to make it work?



As far as I know, the Global Cache iTach IP2IR only works by translating the commands from iRule into IR, and sending them either via the included IR flashers or IR blasters, or via the existing IR connecting block (IR distribution system), by using the GC-CXG converter cable.


Like you, I wanted backward compatibility while I slowly integrated iRule into the household, so here is how I set I set up my a dual-use system: I connected the iTach IP2IR to my existing Niles IR distribution system with a GC-CGX converter cable. The GC-CGX converter cable is connected into one of the four inputs available on my Niles MSU-480 connecting block, while my existing Niles IR receiver connects to another of the four inputs. So the iTach IP2IR with a GC-CGX converter cable sends the IR commands from iRule into my existing IR repeater system, while my existing IR remotes works as they always have. Perhaps I am fortunate to have a connecting block with multiple inputs, as the setup was fairly simple in my system.


Mark


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7260#post_22616537
> 
> 
> j
> 
> As far as I know, the Global Cache iTach IP2IR only works by translating the commands from iRule into IR, and sending them either via the included IR flashers or IR blasters, or via the existing IR connecting block (IR distribution system), by using the GC-CXG converter cable.
> 
> Like you, I waned backward compatibility while I slowly integrated iRule into the household, so here is how I set I set up my a dual-use system: I connected the iTach IP2IR to my existing Niles IR distribution system with a GC-CXG converter cable. The GC-CXG converter cable is connected into one of the four inputs available on my Niles MSU-480 connecting block, while my existing Niles IR receiver connects to another of the four inputs. So the iTach IP2IR with a GC-CXG converter cable sends the IR commands from iRule into my existing IR repeater system, while my existing IR remotes works as they always have. Perhaps I am fortunate to have a connecting block with multiple inputs, as the setup was fairly simple in my system.
> 
> Mark



Do you mean a GC-CGX? The model lettering is awfully confusing isn't it?










I should have done what you did but I thought I was being clever. I have an email in to Global Cache support so maybe they can tell me if it's still possible. If not I'll just get another Xantech block and run emitters from it - I KNOW that will work!


----------



## shah993

  

I am trying to link the weather button to the url but it seem not to fit.What am I doing wrong?I tried to follow the tutorial on irule support but obviously am not successful!


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22616709
> 
> 
> Do you mean a GC-CGX? The model lettering is awfully confusing isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have done what you did but I thought I was being clever. I have an email in to Global Cache support so maybe they can tell me if it's still possible. If not I'll just get another Xantech block and run emitters from it - I KNOW that will work!



Yes, I did: I fixed my post.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7260#post_22617833
> 
> 
> Yes, I did: I fixed my post.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark



No worries. I find Global Cache's nomenclature to be a bit annoying. Anyway, I heard from tech support and what I want to do with the IRE is not possible so I completely outsmarted myself. Ah well, $100 down the drain. I ordered a larger Xantech connecting block which I will use to send emitters to my components to control them from inside the room. Should work fine, and a much simpler solution. I'll use the other serial port on the GC-100 to control my Oppo BD-93, since it doesn't offer IP control.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vyrolan*  /t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22604051
> 
> 
> 
> Pinned drawers are always visible. So as you navigate around, they remain visible (so that you always have access to volume/mute or whatever). Unpinned drawers can hide away. There will be a small little graphic on the edge and when you press it, the drawer will slide out (covering up some of your current panel). It's basically a way for getting more space on small screens like iPhones. You may have a drawer along the bottom that you can open up to have access to rarely-used buttons.



From the above, I assume that you would use Pinned Drawers for a 'standard' page that you are using throughout and is visible all the time on several different panels/pages, so that if you want to change one portion of the page you can just change the Drawer and the change will be propagated throughout the system? Assuming that is the case, can you give an example of when you might use a Pinned Drawer? Most of the designs (including my own) are activity based and there is a blue 'light' signifying which activity you are doing - this sort of setup doesn't seem conducive to Pinned Drawers.


----------



## Rschissler

I don't suppose anyone has any idea if you can feedback the text from the Denon faceplate? Like if you were scrolling through network audio, ipod, usb? I've looked at the Denon device code feedbacks and it seems like all there is is HD Audio text. It seems kind of dumb to have net-ipod-usb button codes for cursor keys, but not be able to see what you are doing.


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jidelite*  /t/1351981/irule/7250_50#post_22614963
> 
> 
> Just switched one of my dimmer lights over from the 'old' x10 to an Insteon lamplinc module. I have it working with iRule but the only commands I see are for OFF, ON, & % brightness. Is there a command (or does anyone have Hex codes) that I can add to a button to simulate 'UP' / 'DOWN' for a dimmer. I'd rather not have a bunch of buttons to simulate a bunch of brightness percentages.
> 
> Thanks, jidelite



Ok, found the answer to my own queston - I found the complete set of Insteon commands here http://www.madreporite.com/insteon/commands.htm . The codes I was looking for were 0x15 (for Brighten one step) and 0x16 (for Dim one step).


Thanks, jidelite


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/7260#post_22616409
> 
> 
> You need to create a macro:
> https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/logitech_ps3_adapter_power_off_sequence
> 
> I have some problems getting it to work, however. Also it assumes you are in the PS3 menu tree, it will not work if you are in an app such as Netflix or running a game - you have to exit first.
> 
> I could never get the Harmony to power off the PS3 either.
> 
> Let us know how it works for you.



Thanks. Maybe I will try learn it later on. Right now, I am focusing on the "movies" and "TV" first.

On a side note, It did work good for me on my PS3 using Harmony.


----------



## fight4yu

had posted this on the irule community forum, but thought I will repost here and see if I get a faster response









I have only 1 gateway and is currently setup to 192.168.1.17. Now, if I want to control it outside of my home LAN, what port do I need to setup in my router so it get forwarded correctly when I am outside my LAN? Had anyone tried this?

(in my case probably not matter, but if I had multiple gateway, how does it work? It had multiple ports??)


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7110#post_22558027
> 
> 
> Made some slight enhancements to my iRule GUI and thought I'd share them.



mborner, I love your GUI..I have seen a similar background on several interfaces (with the rectangular area in the middle) -- is this something you created or did you find it in the image library? I could not find one like it. If it's available, I would love to download it.


----------



## fight4yu

how do you guys get the weather to show up? thanks in advance!


----------



## isisyodin

I just started with iRule. I am really having a lot of fun learning and programming my gear.

I have a question that I am hoping someone can help me out. I have Dune Smart B1 which has a power toggle button. Is there any way for iRule to keep track of the state of a button action? My problem is that I like to keep some devices on while being in media room (some devices take a minute or two to boot up), but my activities run macros to assure everything is on; therefore, when I am using the Dune and switch to TV and back to the Dune the power toggle button is fired up twice and the Dune gets turned off. I guess I can build 3 macros, one to turn on the Dune when I enter the room, another to ignore the power toggle while switching activities and one off when I leave the room... But is there a simpler way?


----------



## isisyodin

Feedback question:


I have noticed that feedback status is blanked out when the corresponding iRule page opens. The status for some feedbacks does eventually come up a few seconds later. But some don't show up until the state of the output is forced to change. For example, the volume may not show up until I press on the volume up or down. I am assuming that some devices don't refresh their state unless they are forced to or after a preset number of seconds. If this s the case, can anyone share how this is done or Marantz receivers and Dune players?


Also, the feedbacks for the Dune are very slow; the time progress bar is almost useless. Can anyone share their Dune feedback setup in iRule? I would like to get at least the progress bar of the file being played on my iRule ipad interface.


Thanks


----------



## politby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22621050
> 
> 
> had posted this on the irule community forum, but thought I will repost here and see if I get a faster response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only 1 gateway and is currently setup to 192.168.1.17. Now, if I want to control it outside of my home LAN, what port do I need to setup in my router so it get forwarded correctly when I am outside my LAN? Had anyone tried this?
> 
> (in my case probably not matter, but if I had multiple gateway, how does it work? It had multiple ports??)




That would depend on the gateway. Is it a Globalcaché device? The iTach, for instance, uses port 4998 as default but I believe that can be changed using the ihelp application.


If you have multiple gateways, you either need to set them up with different ports, or use different external ports when you set up forwarding in the router, e.g.


Gateway 1: forward external port 4998 to gateway port 4998


Gateway 2: forward external port 4999 to gateway port 4998


Etc.



Skickat från min LT18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22622219
> 
> 
> mborner, I love your GUI..I have seen a similar background on several interfaces (with the rectangular area in the middle) -- is this something you created or did you find it in the image library? I could not find one like it. If it's available, I would love to download it.


Thank you for the kind words. This exact background is shared in the builder. In the "users" tab, do a search for "meowcat's" without the quotes, you'll see all my graphics there.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isisyodin*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22622433
> 
> 
> I just started with iRule. I am really having a lot of fun learning and programming my gear.
> 
> I have a question that I am hoping someone can help me out. I have Dune Smart B1 which has a power toggle button. Is there any way for iRule to keep track of the state of a button action? My problem is that I like to keep some devices on while being in media room (some devices take a minute or two to boot up), but my activities run macros to assure everything is on; therefore, when I am using the Dune and switch to TV and back to the Dune the power toggle button is fired up twice and the Dune gets turned off. I guess I can build 3 macros, one to turn on the Dune when I enter the room, another to ignore the power toggle while switching activities and one off when I leave the room... But is there a simpler way?



I assume you use the http commands. There you can also find discrete power commands:


POWER OFF:

cgi-bin/do?cmd=ir_code\x26ir_code=A15EBF00


POWER ON:

cgi-bin/do?cmd=ir_code\x26ir_code=A05FBF00


and of course:

POWER TOGGLE:

cgi-bin/do?cmd=ir_code\x26ir_code=BC43BF00


____

Axel


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22614109
> 
> 
> Update: I checked on the Denon AVR, and I was in fact using the IR device codes, but now have it working with the Denon RS232/TCP codes. In the hopes that documenting the process will help other new users, here is what I did:
> 
> 
> 1) I fixed the button assignments in iRule Builder.
> 
> 2) I synced the handset to update the programming changes made in iRule Builder.
> 
> 3) I then proceeded to updating the handset by performing the following actions:
> 
> 
> a) I unassigned the Denon IR control device in the handset by navigating to "Gateways" / "Global Cache" / iTach IR" / "Add/Edit Gateway", then selecting the channel it was assigned, selecting the device, and deleting the device from that channel.
> 
> b) I set it up as a Network device in the handset by navigating to "Gateways" / "Network", then selected "Add", and in the "Gateway Configuration" section entered the desired name, static IP address of the AVR, with port 23.
> 
> c) After configuring the network gateway I added the device with the Denon RS232/TCP codes to the gateway, by selecting "Devices" at the top, above the "Gateway Configuration" section. Once in that section, you simply select the appropriate device.
> 
> 
> Now that I had this figured out, I tried fixing my Pioneer PDP-5020FD Television, but it is not working on either Network or HTTP. I am getting the green "arrows" in the upper left-hand corner of the handset when I enter commands, so I believe that means it is communicating.
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what I may be doing incorrectly?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



Another update on my quest for TCP/IP control of my Pioneer PDP-5020FD Television:


Yesterday I went into the "Media Gallery" setup in the TV (where the network information is) to see if there was a setting I may have been missing. The static IP address I had entered was gone, and the fields (including the MAC address) were all blank! It would appear the TV does not hold a static IP address with a power cycle. So I turned DHCP back on, and it picked up the same IP address it had before I set up the static one. I tried entering that IP address in both the Network and HTTP Gateways, and I still cannot control it.


Once again, I am getting the green "arrows" in the upper left-hand corner of the handset when I enter commands, so I believe that means it is communicating?


Argh!










Mark


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isisyodin*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22622453
> 
> 
> Feedback question:
> 
> 
> I have noticed that feedback status is blanked out when the corresponding iRule page opens. The status for some feedbacks does eventually come up a few seconds later. But some don't show up until the state of the output is forced to change. For example, the volume may not show up until I press on the volume up or down. I am assuming that some devices don't refresh their state unless they are forced to or after a preset number of seconds. If this s the case, can anyone share how this is done or Marantz receivers and Dune players?
> 
> 
> Also, the feedbacks for the Dune are very slow; the time progress bar is almost useless. Can anyone share their Dune feedback setup in iRule? I would like to get at least the progress bar of the file being played on my iRule ipad interface.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have not been able to get a usable feedback from the Dune. It sends its feedback in an XML format that iRule cannot handle without choking. (iRule has the same problems with the XML feedback from my ISY / Insteon controller). I have posted this issue in the iRule forum , but based on iRule's feedback (no pun intended) I have still rather little hope it will ever get fixed - too low in their priority, unless more users also report that they have these kind of issues and ask to have them addressed _(hint, hint!)_.


____

Axel


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22622808
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. This exact background is shared in the builder. In the "users" tab, do a search for "meowcat's" without the quotes, you'll see all my graphics there.



Found it! Thanks! Now, is there a way for me to download the home page so I can edit it in Photoshop to tweak the center panel a bit?


----------



## pauleyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22622808
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. This exact background is shared in the builder. In the "users" tab, do a search for "meowcat's" without the quotes, you'll see all my graphics there.



Really like the look (brushed and cobalt blue). Any chance you have the background w/o the navigation bar?


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22622704
> 
> 
> That would depend on the gateway. Is it a Globalcaché device? The iTach, for instance, uses port 4998 as default but I believe that can be changed using the ihelp application.
> 
> If you have multiple gateways, you either need to set them up with different ports, or use different external ports when you set up forwarding in the router, e.g.
> 
> Gateway 1: forward external port 4998 to gateway port 4998
> 
> Gateway 2: forward external port 4999 to gateway port 4998
> 
> Etc.
> 
> Skickat från min LT18i via Tapatalk 2



Thanks! Yes, it is a global cache (IP2IR). i will try 4998 and see if I can access those outside my LAN.

actually, for ihelp, i do not know why it does not detect it. I can certainly access it using irule and ilearn as well, but iHelp are not able to see anything (keep looking for units). what could be wrong?


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22626065
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, it is a global cache (IP2IR). i will try 4998 and see if I can access those outside my LAN.
> 
> actually, for ihelp, i do not know why it does not detect it. I can certainly access it using irule and ilearn as well, but iHelp are not able to see anything (keep looking for units). what could be wrong?


Fixed my ihelp problem. had to disable firewall. In any case, there does not seem to be a setting for me to change the port#. so, i guess I would have to do the external port to internal port mapping to configure for multiple device. thanks!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22623576
> 
> 
> Found it! Thanks! Now, is there a way for me to download the home page so I can edit it in Photoshop to tweak the center panel a bit?


Yes. When viewing the galery (eyeball icon on the right) you can CTRL/drag a graphic to your desktop.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22623808
> 
> 
> Really like the look (brushed and cobalt blue). Any chance you have the background w/o the navigation bar?


Not sure what you mean. If you are referring to a full 1024 X 728 background instead of a 1024 X 684, I can add one. Check my gallery in a few minutes, it should be there.


----------



## pauleyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22626215
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean. If you are referring to a full 1024 X 728 background instead of a 1024 X 684, I can add one. Check my gallery in a few minutes, it should be there.



That's EXACTLY what I mean!!! Got it ... Thanks....


----------



## pauleyc

KIndle Fire only $129 today on Amazon .. pretty good deal for someone looking to get a tablet.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gixerking*  /t/1351981/irule/7260#post_22611771
> 
> 
> in a small pickle here. long story short, my samsung tv may be going back due to a cluster **** with best buy. im thinking about going with the panasonic 65gt. is the power on/off controlled over IP or is it some jacked up crap like this samsung?



I do not think any Panasonic TVs have Power ON via IP. Their Power On is Wake-On-Lan, which is junk for a TV. Sharp is the only one that I know of that has full IP control.




Alex


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22626073
> 
> 
> Fixed my ihelp problem. had to disable firewall. In any case, there does not seem to be a setting for me to change the port#. so, i guess I would have to do the external port to internal port mapping to configure for multiple device. thanks!



Turn out I cannot do multiple port. Irule support said there is no way to change the port# on the gateway, and within irule, I cannot specify port# (that seems silly). Irule support told me to setup a VPN if I need to control multiple devices (of the same type). This is really annoying as there should be a way to just specify port# and it should not even be that hard to do. I am going to put in a request. Right now, I have 7 devices that I need to control (DVR, blu-ray, Plasma, VP, media center, PS3, receiver)... which brings me to another question. Had anyone had an Onkyo NR818 receiver? I think that one I can do IP control, so then I do not need the IR. I am thinking of doing the upgrade, but only if it can do IP control. I search the database and It had an "Onkyo Receiver Zone1 TCP/IP" and seems to affect all model. Is there anyone that use 818 confirm they can control it?

Thanks.


----------



## fight4yu

have a quick question on "entrance". Is the entrance specific to a Panel, or a particular page?


I have a HOME panel, that have 3 pages:

Display - select either Plasma or PJ

Activities - select what I want to watch

Power - just individual power for each device I got


I need to set a PJREQ for my JVC PJ to keep it alive. I put it under entrance on the HOME panel, per the instruction on irule website.. but now I am wondering if that applies to all the pages within HOME. i.e. if I only goes to Activities and turn on my PJ seperately, will it also have the PJREQ sent every 3second?


Thanks.


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22626210
> 
> 
> Yes. When viewing the galery (eyeball icon on the right) you can CTRL/drag a graphic to your desktop.



Hmm, I wasn't able to make that work for some reason. Nothing happens when I control and left click the mouse.


----------



## fight4yu

another question on the IR emitter...

I need to control more than 2 device on a single port. Can this be done? I know irule sells dual-emitter, but since I have 7 devices, this is not enough for me. (and I do not want to buy another IP2IR because irule currently does not support multiple devices if I need to access it outside of my LAN). Is there any multiple (more than 2) IR emitter for sale, and would those work? i.e. why the most common IR emitter had only 2?


And if I just get a Y-splitter, and then use 2 dual-IR emitter, will I be able to control 4 device now?


Thanks.


----------



## isisyodin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22622927
> 
> 
> I assume you use the http commands. There you can also find discrete power commands:
> 
> POWER OFF:
> 
> cgi-bin/do?cmd=ir_code\x26ir_code=A15EBF00
> 
> POWER ON:
> 
> cgi-bin/do?cmd=ir_code\x26ir_code=A05FBF00
> 
> and of course:
> 
> POWER TOGGLE:
> 
> cgi-bin/do?cmd=ir_code\x26ir_code=BC43BF00
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Ill try it. I am guessing you have your power button set to Standby in the Dune, right? I ask so because the other option which is to power off the dune will ignore network commands and won't come on unless one uses the remote IR command.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22628712
> 
> 
> another question on the IR emitter...
> 
> I need to control more than 2 device on a single port. Can this be done? I know irule sells dual-emitter, but since I have 7 devices, this is not enough for me. (and I do not want to buy another IP2IR because irule currently does not support multiple devices if I need to access it outside of my LAN). Is there any multiple (more than 2) IR emitter for sale, and would those work? i.e. why the most common IR emitter had only 2?
> 
> And if I just get a Y-splitter, and then use 2 dual-IR emitter, will I be able to control 4 device now?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm guessing you can run 20 blasters if you really wanted too yes. I'm pretty sure iRule should let you dump 3 devices on 1 output. I know the Global Cache devices can handle it


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22627933
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wasn't able to make that work for some reason. Nothing happens when I control and left click the mouse.


Keep in mind, the only way to get a graphic from the builder and onto your hard drive for editing is by "browsing" the galery. IOW, if you already have the graphic downloaded into your project, you can't save it from there, you still need to go back to the galery where you got it from and "view" the galery. From the "view" window you can CTRL/Click/Drag to your desktop.


This is the "browse" window.
 


Once you click on the eyeball icon to view the gallery, you'll see this window.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22630393
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you can run 20 blasters if you really wanted too yes. I'm pretty sure iRule should let you dump 3 devices on 1 output. I know the Global Cache devices can handle it



Voltage is what you have to worry about. More you split, less voltage goes to each IR emitter thus reliability goes down. I think there is a certain way to wire it though to make it work.




Alex


----------



## OzzieP

Wow such and extensive thread here that I was tempted to start a new one for Newbies so I will just post some basic questions here.


1.

The Software

Is the iRule builder app a web based type program that one can run with either Windows or Mac?

I am using an iMac and just wonder if these *iLearn* and *iBuilder* are comparable with my
*iMac*.


2.

The Hardware
http://www.iruleathome.com/the-hardware/product/listing 

WOW, tons of different little boxes here, which one is right for me?

I have all of my equipment rack in the back of my HT room, my wifi

router sits at the top of the stack. I can connect the box directly to

my ethernet or via wifi. Currently I control my equipment and lights

with an IR blaster.

Which Box should I get?


Thanks


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isisyodin*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22630276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/7290#post_22622927
> 
> 
> I assume you use the http commands. There you can also find discrete power commands:
> 
> POWER OFF:
> 
> cgi-bin/do?cmd=ir_code\x26ir_code=A15EBF00
> 
> POWER ON:
> 
> cgi-bin/do?cmd=ir_code\x26ir_code=A05FBF00
> 
> and of course:
> 
> POWER TOGGLE:
> 
> cgi-bin/do?cmd=ir_code\x26ir_code=BC43BF00
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill try it. I am guessing you have your power button set to Standby in the Dune, right? I ask so because the other option which is to power off the dune will ignore network commands and won't come on unless one uses the remote IR command.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
Click to expand...


yep, in standby.

I believe I also need it as my MyMovies is set to update the index on the Dune, when the Dune is not running.


___

Axel


----------



## hoehne

I am just setting up my first iRule remote and have some equipment control questions. I am currently thinking of moving from a Pronto TSU9600/RFX9600 setup.


Anthem D2V

Oppo BDP-103 Bluray player

DirecTV HR34

Arcam CD72T

Pioneer Elite Signature Pro-141

WDTV Live Hub.


The Anthem will be connected using either the iTach IP2SL or GC-gateway. The Arcam will be either IP2IR or GC-gateway. I have serial RS232 and IR codes for both.


All the other items have an ethernet cable into them and through dedicated software or apps, can be controlled remotely via IP control.


I have been successful at controlling the DirecTV HR34 using iRule, but cannot get the WDTV Live Hub to be controlled and cannot find IP controls for the Pioneer 141 or the Oppo. Do these controls exist and where would I find them or how could I obtain them? The WDTV says it is supported on iRule's website and I have configured using the recommend port and HTTP method, but cannot control it. The port stated by iRule is 80, but the WDTV remote app on my iPhone uses port 3388. I have tried both with no success and I do have the correct IP address.


I also want to use a dedicated remote control device as to duplicate the dedicated functionality of my TSU9600 today and always have it availabe in the family room. I have purchased and am trying to decide which to keep between the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0" and 10.1 tablets. The 7.0 is about the same size as my current Pronto which is easy to hold, but at the same time, the 10.1 gives more space on a screen to place buttons. The 7.0 could be used one handed and the 10.1 seems like it would need two.


Does anyone have comments as to which would be the better tablet size to keep and use and why?


----------



## pauleyc

Simple question I think .. If I have a source button that has the blue edge b/c I'm already in that panel .. how do you make it not dim b/c it doesn't have a command assigned. I'm been just creating a link to the page I'm on (ie, does nothing) but didn't know if there was a way around this for some other graphics I have.


----------



## tgatlinjr

Hi -


If you are talking about the GC-100 on Ebay(Aroung $30 or best offer) - Jump on it, I bought two of them. They work great with iRule.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgatlinjr*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22632428
> 
> 
> Hi -
> 
> 
> If you are talking about the GC-100 on Ebay(Aroung $30 or best offer) - Jump on it, I bought two of them. They work great with iRule.



Hmmm, really? This is your first post, you sure your not the one sellin em?


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoehne*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22632143
> 
> 
> I am just setting up my first iRule remote and have some equipment control questions. I am currently thinking of moving from a Pronto TSU9600/RFX9600 setup.
> 
> Anthem D2V
> 
> Oppo BDP-103 Bluray player
> 
> DirecTV HR34
> 
> Arcam CD72T
> 
> Pioneer Elite Signature Pro-141
> 
> WDTV Live Hub.
> 
> The Anthem will be connected using either the iTach IP2SL or GC-gateway. The Arcam will be either IP2IR or GC-gateway. I have serial RS232 and IR codes for both.
> 
> All the other items have an ethernet cable into them and through dedicated software or apps, can be controlled remotely via IP control.
> 
> I have been successful at controlling the DirecTV HR34 using iRule, but cannot get the WDTV Live Hub to be controlled and cannot find IP controls for the Pioneer 141 or the Oppo. Do these controls exist and where would I find them or how could I obtain them? The WDTV says it is supported on iRule's website and I have configured using the recommend port and HTTP method, but cannot control it. The port stated by iRule is 80, but the WDTV remote app on my iPhone uses port 3388. I have tried both with no success and I do have the correct IP address.
> 
> I also want to use a dedicated remote control device as to duplicate the dedicated functionality of my TSU9600 today and always have it availabe in the family room. I have purchased and am trying to decide which to keep between the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0" and 10.1 tablets. The 7.0 is about the same size as my current Pronto which is easy to hold, but at the same time, the 10.1 gives more space on a screen to place buttons. The 7.0 could be used one handed and the 10.1 seems like it would need two.
> 
> Does anyone have comments as to which would be the better tablet size to keep and use and why?



For Oppo 103, I think you should check the owner thread. I remembered asking this, and basically the IP protocol is not opened "yet". Oppo had its own dedicated apps, but right now only Android (though iOS should be coming soon. They do have RS232 avaiable though, so I think that will be your safest bet, and if you don't want to wait...


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22632192
> 
> 
> Simple question I think .. If I have a source button that has the blue edge b/c I'm already in that panel .. how do you make it not dim b/c it doesn't have a command assigned. I'm been just creating a link to the page I'm on (ie, does nothing) but didn't know if there was a way around this for some other graphics I have.



You can also add a delay to the button. In the left side of the builder, click the button name, right click and add delay. I just use the default of .2 seconds.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22631468
> 
> 
> Wow such and extensive thread here that I was tempted to start a new one for Newbies so I will just post some basic questions here.
> 
> 1.
> 
> The Software
> 
> Is the iRule builder app a web based type program that one can run with either Windows or Mac?
> 
> I am using an iMac and just wonder if these *iLearn* and *iBuilder* are comparable with my
> *iMac*.
> 
> 2.
> 
> The Hardware
> http://www.iruleathome.com/the-hardware/product/listing
> 
> WOW, tons of different little boxes here, which one is right for me?
> 
> I have all of my equipment rack in the back of my HT room, my wifi
> 
> router sits at the top of the stack. I can connect the box directly to
> 
> my ethernet or via wifi. Currently I control my equipment and lights
> 
> with an IR blaster.
> 
> Which Box should I get?
> 
> Thanks



irule builder is web-based, so you should be able to access it no problem. You can do a 30-day trial as well and see if you are able to get to those.

THe ilearn and ihelp are from Global Cache.Officially they do not have the MAC version, but I think someone created it for them.
http://www.rmartijnr.eu/ 


For the hardware, it depends on your equipment:

1) If they can be IP control, you do not need a box.

2) If you intend to connect via RS232, then get the IP2SL since you had ethernet access already. RS232 is one per device, and they can support feedback if you need it.

3) If you intend to connect via IR, then get the IP2IR since you had ethernet access already. IP2IR had 3 ports and if you already had a blaster, you might even be able to hook it up to it.


So, get the list of equipment and figure out if you want to go with IP, RS232 or IR.


Hope that helps.


Thomas


----------



## mborner

If you don't want the link dimmed, you have to assign it both a panel *and* a page, not just a page.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22632192
> 
> 
> Simple question I think .. If I have a source button that has the blue edge b/c I'm already in that panel .. how do you make it not dim b/c it doesn't have a command assigned. I'm been just creating a link to the page I'm on (ie, does nothing) but didn't know if there was a way around this for some other graphics I have.



Either make it a link or drop a delay onto it. You can also do a "punch through" macro on it that matches the Entrance. That way if something didn't execute right, you press it again and it will send everything again.




Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22632759
> 
> 
> irule builder is web-based, so you should be able to access it no problem. You can do a 30-day trial as well and see if you are able to get to those.
> 
> THe ilearn and ihelp are from Global Cache.Officially they do not have the MAC version, but I think someone created it for them.
> http://www.rmartijnr.eu/
> 
> For the hardware, it depends on your equipment:
> 
> 1) If they can be IP control, you do not need a box.
> 
> 2) If you intend to connect via RS232, then get the IP2SL since you had ethernet access already. RS232 is one per device, and they can support feedback if you need it.
> 
> 3) If you intend to connect via IR, then get the IP2IR since you had ethernet access already. IP2IR had 3 ports and if you already had a blaster, you might even be able to hook it up to it.
> 
> So, get the list of equipment and figure out if you want to go with IP, RS232 or IR.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Thomas



Just to add to #1. Not only it has to be IP controllable, you have to have the control protocol documentation. Some companies do not publish their control protocol docs.




Alex


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OzzieP*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22631468
> 
> 
> Wow such and extensive thread here that I was tempted to start a new one for Newbies so I will just post some basic questions here.
> 
> 1.
> 
> The Software
> 
> Is the iRule builder app a web based type program that one can run with either Windows or Mac?
> 
> I am using an iMac and just wonder if these *iLearn* and *iBuilder* are comparable with my
> *iMac*.
> 
> 2.
> 
> The Hardware
> http://www.iruleathome.com/the-hardware/product/listing
> 
> WOW, tons of different little boxes here, which one is right for me?
> 
> I have all of my equipment rack in the back of my HT room, my wifi
> 
> router sits at the top of the stack. I can connect the box directly to
> 
> my ethernet or via wifi. Currently I control my equipment and lights
> 
> with an IR blaster.
> 
> Which Box should I get?
> 
> Thanks



iRule Builder works on a Macbook pro.......sort of. The touch pad will not right click and show menus for delete content and such. If you use a mouse you should be fine as this is what I use on my iMac and it works fine. Syncing works fine which is the important part.


I'm using the iTach Wifi (3) as well as IP/232 (2) and they work very well, no hiccups yet. The Wifi ones can be a little tricky on a Mac but very doable. If you follow their directions you may get lost what you do is hook up the wifi iTach go to your iMac and hit Settings/Network and the global cache itach will show up in the drop down as a wireless network, select it ...............then putting their default IP located in their instructions in safaris web browser then follow the instructions


If you need to reset it and try again, get a LARGE paper clip and barely stick it in the reset hole until the lights blink. There is NO button so if you have a small paper clip you need to stick it in 1/8" and move the paper clip slightly right and up. Remember there is no button it's like tripping a breaker for the lack of knowing what type of reset this is called


Since you can run an ethernet cable to the device I would get the Itach IP http://www.smarthome.com/81181/Global-Cache-IP2IR-iTach-Wired-TCP-IP-to-IR/p.aspx or if you dont have the extra plug in get the http://www.smarthome.com/81188/Global-Cache-IP2IR-P-iTach-IP-to-IR-with-PoE/p.aspx


----------



## chirpie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/1351981/irule/7300_50#post_22633185
> 
> 
> iRule Builder works on a Macbook pro.......sort of. The touch pad will not right click and show menus for delete content and such.



You can control+click to get that right click menu. Not as useful as a dedicated right click built in, but if you don't have a mouse lying around...


----------



## ecrabb

Unless your MacBook is more than 3-4 years old, you can most definitely right-click on the trackpad in Builder (and any other app). You just need to enable it (Apple doesn't enable it by default).


In 10.7 and 10.8...

System Preferences >Trackpad > Enable "Secondary Click"


10.5 and 10.6 are very similar, just a little different-looking Trackpad preferences panel.


Also, like Chirpie mentioned, on older machines, if you don't have a mouse laying around, you can always resort to control-click.


SC


----------



## politby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoehne*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22632143
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to use a dedicated remote control device as to duplicate the dedicated functionality of my TSU9600 today and always have it availabe in the family room. I have purchased and am trying to decide which to keep between the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0" and 10.1 tablets. The 7.0 is about the same size as my current Pronto which is easy to hold, but at the same time, the 10.1 gives more space on a screen to place buttons. The 7.0 could be used one handed and the 10.1 seems like it would need two.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have comments as to which would be the better tablet size to keep and use and why?



I also have both a 7.0 and 10.1. I found the 7" pretty much an ideal form factor for iRule. The 10.1 is just too large and unwieldy IMO. Besides I don't think you need any more buttons on a daily use remote than will comfortably fit on a 7". Many of the shared designs seem to be of the "let's see how many buttons we can cram into this screen" variety but I prefer a more simple design. I posted my layout earlier in the thread.


The Tab2 7.0 works great. The only problems I have is that it will not vibrate on tap and wake on LAN does not work.


Although you must have large hands if you can operate the 7" one handed


----------



## politby

Is anyone using iRule to control a HTPC running Windows 8 through the MCE Controller software?


I am considering an upgrade to 8 and if MCE Controller works, I see some possibilities of also controlling Metro from iRule.


I can always try, and re-image the machine if it doesn't work, but I thought I'd ask first.


----------



## Jim Clamage

Re setting up a NFL Sunday Ticket Page with program info:


I never heard back from the guys at Waltz Remote but after further digging it looks like they use scripts/JSON/AJAX to get their program info from the DirecTV guide on the website, parse it and put it into a layout on a web page.


I wasn't sure how that would work in the iRule environment, so I went back and looked more carefully at what SeldomSeen31 had done previously ( http://www.avsforum.com/t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22603300 ) since it looked like he got soooo close...and late last night I got an NFL Sunday Ticket page with program info to work. Here's a quick layout and proof of concept (I'll finish up the page layout later tonight):

 


As I said, SeldomSeen31 was very close. For each channel number that you want to display program info for, for example 704, you need:

1) A unique DirecTV HTTP Remote Device in the builder (ie. DirecTV704)

2) A unique Channel Info Query Network Code in that Device that references the channel (ie. tv/getProgInfo?major=704)

3) A unique Entrance in the Panel that executes that Channel Info Query (fyi, I use repeat every 10 secs)

4) A unique Feedback in the builder that references that DirecTV704 Device in the feedback properties

5) Place the Title Feedback Code for that unique Feedback in the page

6) Save

7) Sync your iPad

8) Go to Panel, Gateway, add a new HTTP Gateway, add the DirecTV704 device and your IP address etc

9) and that's it.










The problem before was that if you had multiple query's on the same device and feedback, the latest query would apply to all feedbacks on that device and confuse everything. The key is to have a separate device, code, query, feedback, and gateway for each channel.


Yes, it's a giant PITA, but if someone has a better way, I'm all ears.


Enjoy,

Clam


PS. I also kept a unique DirecTV device and gateway for the current channel query, that way my regular remote control page can query the current channel without affecting any of the channel specific queries on the NFL page.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22635683
> 
> 
> Re setting up a NFL Sunday Ticket Page with program info:
> 
> I never heard back from the guys at Waltz Remote but after further digging it looks like they use scripts/JSON/AJAX to get their program info from the DirecTV guide on the website, parse it and put it into a layout on a web page.
> 
> I wasn't sure how that would work in the iRule environment, so I went back and looked more carefully at what SeldomSeen31 had done previously ( http://www.avsforum.com/t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22603300 ) since it looked like he got soooo close...and late last night I got an NFL Sunday Ticket page with program info to work. Here's a quick layout and proof of concept (I'll finish up the page layout later tonight):
> 
> 
> As I said, SeldomSeen31 was very close. For each channel number that you want to display program info for, for example 704, you need:
> 
> 1) A unique DirecTV HTTP Remote Device in the builder (ie. DirecTV704)
> 
> 2) A unique Channel Info Query Network Code in that Device that references the channel (ie. tv/getProgInfo?major=704)
> 
> 3) A unique Entrance in the Panel that executes that Channel Info Query (fyi, I use repeat every 10 secs)
> 
> 4) A unique Feedback in the builder that references that DirecTV704 Device in the feedback properties
> 
> 5) Place the Title Feedback Code for that unique Feedback in the page
> 
> 6) Save
> 
> 7) Sync your iPad
> 
> 8) Go to Panel, Gateway, add a new HTTP Gateway, add the DirecTV704 device and your IP address etc
> 
> 9) and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem before was that if you had multiple query's on the same device and feedback, the latest query would apply to all feedbacks on that device and confuse everything. The key is to have a separate device, code, query, feedback, and gateway for each channel.
> 
> Yes, it's a giant PITA, but if someone has a better way, I'm all ears.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Clam
> 
> PS. I also kept a unique DirecTV device and gateway for the current channel query, that way my regular remote control page can query the current channel without affecting any of the channel specific queries on the NFL page.




So you got this to work and not bog the whole thing down? Maybe I gave up too soon as you did exactly what I did, unless I'm missing something.. Hmm, now I'm mad that I deleted all those devices I created. Let me know once have all the devices created and it actually works for more than a minute or 2.


IMO this is kind of the Holy Grail for a touchscreen remote. Being able to see what is on a number of channels and be able to tune to those channels without having to look at the TV screen. So many great applications and especially nice for the professional installation. How many times have people been in a sports bar and asked for a specific game to be put on a TV and some poor dude walks around with a remote acting confused and then screws up 7 other TVs before he finally gets it.


My worry with this method is with 10-20 feedbacks being sent and received almost constantly that commands will be lost or stacked and backlogged and eventually the whole thing will collapse like I experienced the first time around.


With the 18 channels you have on this page and if you set the repeat to every 10 seconds you could get in trouble fast. I was thinking that if you put a 3-5 second delay between each command and then set the entrance to repeat every 2 minutes that it might work.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22636029
> 
> 
> So you got this to work and not bog the whole thing down? Maybe I gave up too soon as you did exactly what I did, unless I'm missing something.. Hmm, now I'm mad that I deleted all those devices I created. Let me know once have all the devices created and it actually works for more than a minute or 2.
> 
> IMO this is kind of the Holy Grail for a touchscreen remote. Being able to see what is on a number of channels and be able to tune to those channels without having to look at the TV screen. So many great applications and especially nice for the professional installation. How many times have people been in a sports bar and asked for a specific game to be put on a TV and some poor dude walks around with a remote acting confused and then screws up 7 other TVs before he finally gets it.
> 
> My worry with this method is with 10-20 feedbacks being sent and received almost constantly that commands will be lost or stacked and backlogged and eventually the whole thing will collapse like I experienced the first time around.
> 
> With the 18 channels you have on this page and if you set the repeat to every 10 seconds you could get in trouble fast. I was thinking that if you put a 3-5 second delay between each command and then set the entrance to repeat every 2 minutes that it might work.



I'll check it out tonight once I program all 18. If I had to guess, I bet the stacking issue won't be a problem since each query goes to a separate device vs multiple queries going to 1 device...but we'll see.


Regarding your original setup issues, did you also setup a separate feedback for each device? That's critical. Ie, on the feedback tab, I copied the DirecTV HTTP-iRule feedback and pasted it and renamed it DirecTV704 HTTP i-Rule feedback, and in the properties box set the device to Directv704 that I had created earlier under devices.

Clam


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22636154
> 
> 
> I'll check it out tonight once I program all 18. If I had to guess, I bet the stacking issue won't be a problem since each query goes to a separate device vs multiple queries going to 1 device...but we'll see.
> 
> Regarding your original setup issues, did you also setup a separate feedback for each device? That's critical. Ie, on the feedback tab, I copied the DirecTV HTTP-iRule feedback and pasted it and renamed it DirecTV704 HTTP i-Rule feedback, and in the properties box set the device to Directv704 that I had created earlier under devices.
> 
> Clam



Yep, I set it up just as you did. The delay between each feedback command and the repeating is where we differed.


I thought that having multiple devices all assigned to the same directv box IP address was the problem and that figuring a way to do this with 1 device and 1 feedback was the way to get it working. It certainly would be easier to implement for a normal person.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22636575
> 
> 
> Yep, I set it up just as you did. The delay between each feedback command and the repeating is where we differed.
> 
> I thought that having multiple devices all assigned to the same directv box IP address was the problem and that figuring a way to do this with 1 device and 1 feedback was the way to get it working. It certainly would be easier to implement for a normal person.



Yea, if there was a way to query multiple channels on 1 device and assign the feedbacks specifically to the channel query, that would be ideal.


In your original setup, did you have 1 entrance with multiple channel queries set with delays... or multiple entrances?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22636630
> 
> 
> Yea, if there was a way to query multiple channels on 1 device and assign the feedbacks specifically to the channel query, that would be ideal.
> 
> In your original setup, did you have 1 entrance with multiple channel queries set with delays... or multiple entrances?



1 entrance with multiple queries with a delay in between each of 10 seconds and set to repeat every 2 minutes is what I did.


I wasn't aware that you could have more than 1 entrance.


I'm thinking that a single device could be done. I am not sure how edit the syntax or if it is even possible, but irule displays the text after a certain indicator. If you could tell it to display what comes after a given channel # and edit out the rest of the gunk and just display the "title" returned after it sees channel 704 then you'd just need a title feedback for each channel number. That would be the simplest method and I'd be happy to guinea pig it and set it all up if I could be sure how to edit the feedback commands to do that.


----------



## mikenike88

Glad to see you guys are using my Football Sunday graphic. Let me know if you need any more created.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22635279
> 
> 
> I also have both a 7.0 and 10.1. I found the 7" pretty much an ideal form factor for iRule. The 10.1 is just too large and unwieldy IMO. Besides I don't think you need any more buttons on a daily use remote than will comfortably fit on a 7". Many of the shared designs seem to be of the "let's see how many buttons we can cram into this screen" variety but I prefer a more simple design. I posted my layout earlier in the thread.
> 
> The Tab2 7.0 works great. The only problems I have is that it will not vibrate on tap and wake on LAN does not work.
> 
> Although you must have large hands if you can operate the 7" one handed



I agree on the "cram as much button into the screen" comment.

I on the other hand have an ipad, so I am looking for "bigger" icon. Currently, it is quite hard to press some of the buttons. Is there any sets that is like 2x bigger (more like the size of the volume button) than what current stock button does?


----------



## mikenike88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22637172
> 
> 
> I agree on the "cram as much button into the screen" comment.
> 
> I on the other hand have an ipad, so I am looking for "bigger" icon. Currently, it is quite hard to press some of the buttons. Is there any sets that is like 2x bigger (more like the size of the volume button) than what current stock button does?



If you are using an Apple device, try using the retina buttons. They will appear larger on a non-retina handset.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikenike88*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22637258
> 
> 
> If you are using an Apple device, try using the retina buttons. They will appear larger on a non-retina handset.



Oh OK. Thanks! Yes, I had the ipad2, so it is not retina.


----------



## mikenike88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22636744
> 
> 
> 1 entrance with multiple queries with a delay in between each of 10 seconds and set to repeat every 2 minutes is what I did.
> 
> I wasn't aware that you could have more than 1 entrance.
> 
> I'm thinking that a single device could be done. I am not sure how edit the syntax or if it is even possible, but irule displays the text after a certain indicator. If you could tell it to display what comes after a given channel # and edit out the rest of the gunk and just display the "title" returned after it sees channel 704 then you'd just need a title feedback for each channel number. That would be the simplest method and I'd be happy to guinea pig it and set it all up if I could be sure how to edit the feedback commands to do that.



I added a DirecTV Sunday Ticket button to my shared Image Library if you guys are interested.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikenike88*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22637408
> 
> 
> I added a DirecTV Sunday Ticket button to my shared Image Library if you guys are interested.



Nice work, thanks for sharing.


Any plans to create a button for player tracker and game mix?


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22630459
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, the only way to get a graphic from the builder and onto your hard drive for editing is by "browsing" the galery. IOW, if you already have the graphic downloaded into your project, you can't save it from there, you still need to go back to the galery where you got it from and "view" the galery. From the "view" window you can CTRL/Click/Drag to your desktop.
> 
> This is the "browse" window.
> 
> 
> Once you click on the eyeball icon to view the gallery, you'll see this window.



Are you positive about this?

All I get is a circle with a line through it. Nothing drags from the image box after clicking the eyeball and holding the Control key.


----------



## DA INFERNO

Ok I need your help, I have got most of this programing down for irule. But not all. I CAN NOT figure out feedback for my DirecTV. Here is what Ive done so far.


Googled my question, read iRule support and other answers, but Im still not smart enough to get it.


Clicked on Feedback = Actions = Browse Feedbacks.


Checked marked one from iRule and clicked import


Under the feedback tab I clicked on my new feedback Directv http


Under properties in the bottom left of ibuilder I assigned it to my DTV Master Room. I have not done anything else in this tab. Am is suppose to more in this tab??????????


Went back to actions and drag and dropped channel number onto my ibuilder screen. (when i change the channel it should tell me on my ipad what channel it is??????????????????)


I have read about a Query tab or something like that. (cant find it!!!!!!) I also read about adding a code to it (cant find where to do that!!!!!!!)


Sorry for the dumb question, but how do I get this to work????????????? or any other feedback.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22637721
> 
> 
> Are you positive about this?
> 
> All I get is a circle with a line through it. Nothing drags from the image box after clicking the eyeball and holding the Control key.



In the builder, browse image library, user tab, search for meowcat, click the eyball, once the icons are displayed you can ctrl+left click and drag the icon to the desktop. Just tested it and no issues here using Chrome. What browser are you using?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22636744
> 
> 
> 1 entrance with multiple queries with a delay in between each of 10 seconds and set to repeat every 2 minutes is what I did.
> 
> I wasn't aware that you could have more than 1 entrance.
> 
> I'm thinking that a single device could be done. I am not sure how edit the syntax or if it is even possible, but irule displays the text after a certain indicator. If you could tell it to display what comes after a given channel # and edit out the rest of the gunk and just display the "title" returned after it sees channel 704 then you'd just need a title feedback for each channel number. That would be the simplest method and I'd be happy to guinea pig it and set it all up if I could be sure how to edit the feedback commands to do that.



So I spent a little more time on the NFL page tonight:

 


I currently have 8 devices coded for 8 different channels, 9 entrances including the query for current channel and all is working well. I am re-thinking the 10 sec repeat, it seems overly aggressive, but it works fine so far. As I code more devices/channels (I need 19 for this page) we'll see if I run into any issues with all the queries. Wouldn't it be nice if the page could somehow know the time and decide only to query on the 1/2 hour when possible program changes occur? Dreaming on...

Clam


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22639104
> 
> 
> In the builder, browse image library, user tab, search for meowcat, click the eyball, once the icons are displayed you can ctrl+left click and drag the icon to the desktop. Just tested it and no issues here using Chrome. What browser are you using?


Thanks, Jim, but the proper search would be meowcat's.







I've been ctrl+left click+dragging for a while now. Works great for me. You bring up a good point about Rschissler's browser, however, it's been working in Chrome and IE, for me.


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22637721
> 
> 
> Are you positive about this?
> 
> All I get is a circle with a line through it. Nothing drags from the image box after clicking the eyeball and holding the Control key.



I figured it out...you have to open up builder in the Google Chrome browser. Then it works as described. Actually, the entire builder works better with Chrome; it's much easier to work with.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22639169
> 
> 
> So I spent a little more time on the NFL page tonight:
> 
> 
> I currently have 8 devices coded for 8 different channels, 9 entrances including the query for current channel and all is working well. I am re-thinking the 10 sec repeat, it seems overly aggressive, but it works fine so far. As I code more devices/channels (I need 19 for this page) we'll see if I run into any issues with all the queries. Wouldn't it be nice if the page could somehow know the time and decide only to query on the 1/2 hour when possible program changes occur? Dreaming on...
> 
> Clam



This is great. Multiple entrances might be the key rather than 1 entrance with multiple commands. Were you able to change channels, bring up the guide, etc. while this was running? That is where I have trouble, sometimes even with my normal DTV page that has the standard feedback on it.


The variables between my failure and your success that I can tell are: irule controller (I am using an android 4.1 rommed Kindle Fire, I assume you are using an Ipad). The entrance set up as discussed earlier. Lastly, DTV box type.


I am going to give this a 2nd try.


Thanks for your efforts. We're getting there. I want to give my other method a try.


Can someone exclain how the parsing of feedback works? I see the TITLE feedback for DTV has this prefix: *"title": "


I assume that this tells the app to ignore eveything in a feedback up to this point and then display what comes after. this works perfectly with the GET TUNED command to display the title of what is being watched currently. Could the prefix be expanded to include a channel number in f the prefix.


Sending this command: tv/getProgInfo?major=712


returns this:


{

"callsign": "NFLHD",

"duration": 16200,

"isOffAir": false,

"isPclocked": 3,

"isPpv": true,

"isPurchased": false,

"isRecording": false,

"isVod": false,

"major": 712,

"minor": 65535,

"programId": "4294967295",

"rating": "No Rating",

"startTime": 1348756736,

"stationId": 4823557,

"status": {

"code": 200,

"commandResult": 0,

"msg": "OK.",

"query": "/tv/getProgInfo?major=712"

},

"title": "Upcoming: Bengals @ Jaguars"



Could the prefix be *712"

},

"title": "


This way multiple a simple feedback could be created for each channel similarly to how there is a direct command available to tune each channel.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DA INFERNO*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22638182
> 
> 
> Ok I need your help, I have got most of this programing down for irule. But not all. I CAN NOT figure out feedback for my DirecTV. Here is what Ive done so far.
> 
> Googled my question, read iRule support and other answers, but Im still not smart enough to get it.
> 
> Clicked on Feedback = Actions = Browse Feedbacks.
> 
> Checked marked one from iRule and clicked import
> 
> Under the feedback tab I clicked on my new feedback Directv http
> 
> Under properties in the bottom left of ibuilder I assigned it to my DTV Master Room. I have not done anything else in this tab. Am is suppose to more in this tab??????????
> 
> Went back to actions and drag and dropped channel number onto my ibuilder screen. (when i change the channel it should tell me on my ipad what channel it is??????????????????)
> 
> I have read about a Query tab or something like that. (cant find it!!!!!!) I also read about adding a code to it (cant find where to do that!!!!!!!)
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question, but how do I get this to work????????????? or any other feedback.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I think you skipped the step of creating an entrance. Enable entrances on the panel where you want feedback. In the entrance for that panel drop the command GET TUNED from your DTV device. Set it to repeat every 10 seconds. Sync and you should be good.


----------



## tgatlinjr

No! As I said I purchased two of them for my personal use!!


I only wanted to pass on some info to help some one out.


SORRY I BOTHERED!


----------



## DA INFERNO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22640551
> 
> 
> I think you skipped the step of creating an entrance. Enable entrances on the panel where you want feedback. In the entrance for that panel drop the command GET TUNED from from Query in your DTV device. Set it to repeat every 10 seconds. Sync and you should be good.



With your info and finding Query at the bottom of my device, I GOT IT!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22640299
> 
> 
> I figured it out...you have to open up builder in the Google Chrome browser. Then it works as described. Actually, the entire builder works better with Chrome; it's much easier to work with.


I have IE9. I've tried it a zillion different ways and it doesn't work. I"m going to try installing Chrome on my old laptop and see how that goes.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22640942
> 
> 
> I have IE9. I've tried it a zillion different ways and it doesn't work. I"m going to try installing Chrome on my old laptop and see how that goes.



In the beginning (a few years ago?) I was having script issues with iRule and IE, so I moved to Chrome and never looked back.

Good luck.


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22641227
> 
> 
> In the beginning (a few years ago?) I was having script issues with iRule and IE, so I moved to Chrome and never looked back.
> 
> Good luck.



On IE8, every time I hit save, a pop up window comes up that asks me if I want to stay on page or leave page. It's so annoying. Chrome is working out much better.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22640530
> 
> 
> This is great. Multiple entrances might be the key rather than 1 entrance with multiple commands. Were you able to change channels, bring up the guide, etc. while this was running? That is where I have trouble, sometimes even with my normal DTV page that has the standard feedback on it.
> 
> The variables between my failure and your success that I can tell are: irule controller (I am using an android 4.1 rommed Kindle Fire, I assume you are using an Ipad). The entrance set up as discussed earlier. Lastly, DTV box type.
> 
> I am going to give this a 2nd try.
> 
> Thanks for your efforts. We're getting there. I want to give my other method a try.
> 
> Can someone exclain how the parsing of feedback works? I see the TITLE feedback for DTV has this prefix: *"title": "
> 
> I assume that this tells the app to ignore eveything in a feedback up to this point and then display what comes after. this works perfectly with the GET TUNED command to display the title of what is being watched currently. Could the prefix be expanded to include a channel number in f the prefix.
> 
> Sending this command: tv/getProgInfo?major=712
> 
> returns this:
> 
> {
> 
> "callsign": "NFLHD",
> 
> "duration": 16200,
> 
> "isOffAir": false,
> 
> "isPclocked": 3,
> 
> "isPpv": true,
> 
> "isPurchased": false,
> 
> "isRecording": false,
> 
> "isVod": false,
> 
> "major": 712,
> 
> "minor": 65535,
> 
> "programId": "4294967295",
> 
> "rating": "No Rating",
> 
> "startTime": 1348756736,
> 
> "stationId": 4823557,
> 
> "status": {
> 
> "code": 200,
> 
> "commandResult": 0,
> 
> "msg": "OK.",
> 
> "query": "/tv/getProgInfo?major=712"
> 
> },
> 
> "title": "Upcoming: Bengals @ Jaguars"
> 
> Could the prefix be *712"
> 
> },
> 
> "title": "
> 
> This way multiple a simple feedback could be created for each channel similarly to how there is a direct command available to tune each channel.



Yes, I am able to change channels, pull up the guide, etc while this is running...although I did notice some initial lag from button presses last night...I'll research that more in the days ahead.


I am using an iPad1 for my system. Currently controlling an HR-34 box.


Regarding the other method...Good luck. I worked on that angle for months with no luck. Granted, this kind of stuff is not what I do for a living, but my research indicated that there aren't any functions available (that I could find or that I tried to create) to get a unique feedback for a channel that won't wipe out the feedback previously retrieved via the query.


Maybe you can figure it out...Here's a link to the DirecTV SHEF API Command Spec that controls DTV functionality over IP (SHEF= Set-top box HTTP Exported Functionality): http://www.satinstalltraining.com/homeautomation/DTV-MD-0359-DIRECTV_SHEF_Command_Set-V1.3.C.pdf 


Most recently I was focusing on the functionality of this IP control solution: waltzremote.com 


If you go to the site amd enter your DTV IP Address, you gain instant control over a browser. He has hard coded tables of channels and you can do some category customization. You can click on a channel and it will change it. You can see current and upcoming programs for every channel. BUT, he stops at channel 698...I asked him to code up the NFL channels, no reply yet.


I looked into how he gets his data...its the same codes as iRule uses (ie the SHEF API) but he does it in way that is different than iRule. Again, I reached out to him to discuss his methodology but got no reply.


I thought about setting up this control in iRule using the URL functionality, but I prefer having my user look and feel.


At the end of the day, I think what you (and I) have now is a work-around that gets it done, but may, in the end, crush itself with all of the devices, entrances and queries...we shall see.


----------



## DA INFERNO

I uploaded a handset for my iPhone 5 but it will not come up on the sync screen on my phone. I uploaded a new iPhone 4 Retina and that one shows up on my phone, but not the iPhone 5 handset. Any ideas??


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22640942
> 
> 
> I have IE9. I've tried it a zillion different ways and it doesn't work. I"m going to try installing Chrome on my old laptop and see how that goes.



Chrome seems to work, as I can drag the image, but doesn't keep the original name.


----------



## btizzle

Hey there,


Is anybody interested in setting up a fairly simple system for some compensation? I do not have the time and patience to go through the steps. I am currently using Roomie with IP and itach and it all works great but it is just ugly as hell. PM me if anybody is interested. Thx.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22641359
> 
> 
> Yes, I am able to change channels, pull up the guide, etc while this is running...although I did notice some initial lag from button presses last night...I'll research that more in the days ahead.
> 
> I am using an iPad1 for my system. Currently controlling an HR-34 box.
> 
> Regarding the other method...Good luck. I worked on that angle for months with no luck. Granted, this kind of stuff is not what I do for a living, but my research indicated that there aren't any functions available (that I could find or that I tried to create) to get a unique feedback for a channel that won't wipe out the feedback previously retrieved via the query.
> 
> Maybe you can figure it out...Here's a link to the DirecTV SHEF API Command Spec that controls DTV functionality over IP (SHEF= Set-top box HTTP Exported Functionality): http://www.satinstalltraining.com/homeautomation/DTV-MD-0359-DIRECTV_SHEF_Command_Set-V1.3.C.pdf
> 
> Most recently I was focusing on the functionality of this IP control solution: waltzremote.com
> 
> If you go to the site amd enter your DTV IP Address, you gain instant control over a browser. He has hard coded tables of channels and you can do some category customization. You can click on a channel and it will change it. You can see current and upcoming programs for every channel. BUT, he stops at channel 698...I asked him to code up the NFL channels, no reply yet.
> 
> I looked into how he gets his data...its the same codes as iRule uses (ie the SHEF API) but he does it in way that is different than iRule. Again, I reached out to him to discuss his methodology but got no reply.
> 
> I thought about setting up this control in iRule using the URL functionality, but I prefer having my user look and feel.
> 
> At the end of the day, I think what you (and I) have now is a work-around that gets it done, but may, in the end, crush itself with all of the devices, entrances and queries...we shall see.



I don't do this kind of thing either, but get a kick out of trying to get it figured out, especially something like this.


I attempted to create some new feedbacks yesterday but nothing worked.


I have looked at that SHEF API a whole bunch in the last few weeks. I am thinking what we want to do is possible, a single device, a single feed command set with the get prog info commands and channel specific feedback. I just think it will take a change within the app/builder.


----------



## Vyrolan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DA INFERNO*  /t/1351981/irule/7300_100#post_22641748
> 
> 
> I uploaded a handset for my iPhone 5 but it will not come up on the sync screen on my phone. I uploaded a new iPhone 4 Retina and that one shows up on my phone, but not the iPhone 5 handset. Any ideas??


The builder supports iPhone 5, but the actual app on the iPhone does not. They are working on it...apparently they submitted the updated app to Apple a few days ago but it got rejected because their screenshots were the wrong resolution (sigh)...they fixed it and resubmitted, so hopefully it's approved soon(tm) and we'll finally be able to use the full screen of the iPhone 5.


----------



## ekkoville

Does anyone have a weather site that gives simple conditions and radar without scrolling around the page? I quickly tried weather underground and it's a little slow and requires to much scrolling to find the info I want quickly. Maybe weather.com or a NOAA site would if its a mobile address.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22644501
> 
> 
> I don't do this kind of thing either, but get a kick out of trying to get it figured out, especially something like this.
> 
> I attempted to create some new feedbacks yesterday but nothing worked.
> 
> I have looked at that SHEF API a whole bunch in the last few weeks. I am thinking what we want to do is possible, a single device, a single feed command set with the get prog info commands and channel specific feedback. I just think it will take a change within the app/builder.



Sounds like we are like minded with stuff like this...I spent way too much time with that SHEF doc trying to figure this out. You might be right, maybe iRule can change the way the DirecTV feedback is structured so you can "attach" a feedback to a query and not wipe it out with the next query.


Where's Itai or ECrabb when you need them???


----------



## DA INFERNO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vyrolan*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22644970
> 
> 
> The builder supports iPhone 5, but the actual app on the iPhone does not. They are working on it...apparently they submitted the updated app to Apple a few days ago but it got rejected because their screenshots were the wrong resolution (sigh)...they fixed it and resubmitted, so hopefully it's approved soon(tm) and we'll finally be able to use the full screen of the iPhone 5.




Thank you. Is that the same with the iPad retina headset too? That one will also not load on to my iPad.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/7350#post_22645090
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a weather site that gives simple conditions and radar without scrolling around the page? I quickly tried weather underground and it's a little slow and requires to much scrolling to find the info I want quickly. Maybe weather.com or a NOAA site would if its a mobile address.



I haven't found anything that I like as far as a URL to embed. I use the ability to launch external apps in android to use instant radar and instant weather. Both are exactly what they say they are, the first is a 10 frames animated weather radar based on your location and the 2nd is a 10 day NWS forecast.


I have 2 weather icons in my android 7" tablet build one labled radar the other forecast and it launches those (free) apps.


a google search turned up this too: http://www.srh.noaa.gov/cte.htm 


looks like you can set up a mobile version that might work for you.


----------



## ekkoville

^ Thanks Seldom, that looks good, the mobile site. Maybe I'll just launch TWC app, but then you have to come out of iRule and I don't want to have to multitask to get back into it.


----------



## mborner

I'd be interested in something like that, also. The weather located on the notifications panel in i devices would be perfect. Something in a .png so that it would look good on a custom background.

 

I would really love to know how they do this!!


----------



## ekkoville

^Yeah I love that look. It doesn't need to take an entire page, just update at the top of the page. We need some sort of device that we can update the current conditions like we query other feedbacks. Sounds like something for the idea hub at the iRule site.


----------



## rs691919

So, I'm having an iLearn issue. I have a GC-IRE connected to my GC-100. I am able to capture codes for my Prismasonic Anamorphic lens remote, but the codes do not seem to work. I have tried capturing Hex, Global Cache, and GC compressed codes. No matter how I save the data, the code does not work. When I copy the code into iTest, I get the error code "unknown command 14" (command not supported by GC-100). I'm at a loss how to capture these codes otherwise. I had previously recieved the same Prismasonic unit that had a defective lens and had to send it back for this new unit. I was able to capture the codes on the old unit and they worked perfectly. Can't figure this out, very frustrating!


----------



## jimim

Leviton Serial Controller Help:


Hi guys. i justgot my new serial controller version 3 and I'm trying to get it up and going again.


My network was setup by the Leviton USB stick this time. It appears to be functioning properly but I can't get commands to turn on lights working. I know my serial itach is up and running cause i can ping it on the network. I also get the green go in irule. when i send a command i see the green 2 way arrows but nothing. i know the codes are written right cause they worked in the past. the nodes r diff numbers now but i replaced that so they match. the seial controller is flashing green so i think i'm good there too. any help would be great!


jim


----------



## chirpie

BTW as an FYI to anyone, the reason why my remote codes weren't working was because the DVR we used had IR commands shut off in the settings>remote menu. D'oh. Now RF and IR are both activated and it works just fine.


----------



## Rschissler

I noticed on ebay some Global Cache units (like the GC-100), mostly used, that are pretty cheap. Any opinion on the reliablity and usability of these? There are no bargains on the ITach IP2IR units, unfortunately.


----------



## rs691919

Well I figured out the issue with the codes for

the Prismasonic lens, but it leads to another question. The motor sled that raises or lowers the lens does not allow for precise control - that is, you cannot set it to travel x amount of distance. There are simply "In" and "Out" buttons which you must hold down until the lens reaches desired position. Right now I have worked around this by adding 22 "In" commands consecutively (separated by short delays). However, this can bog the system down when trying to combine with other codes (e,g, lighting control, input selection, etc). is there a way to create a timed command where I can simulate the button being held down for, say, 7.4 seconds?


Another problem I've noticed is when I create a macro that involves video input selection with my Marantz AV7005. For instance, if I put the "Input Sat/CBL" command on a button and then add other commands under it, the lower commands don't work unless I add a delay of 6-8 seconds. I have to press the button a second time to get the lower commands to work. If I place the input selection command BELOW the other commands (even with a significant delay between them), the other commands don't work at all. Any thoughts?


Somewhat related, why is it that I sometimes have to hit buttons twice in order to get certain macros to work? Thanks in advance!


----------



## stjoh

I bought a couple of GC-100s for $30 a piece. They work great, no issues. Didn't have the latest firmware but that's not an issue for what I'm doing.


----------



## ekkoville

Question for the group on the button glow effect. Sometimes I see a small glow effect on a button push, and sometimes not. What are the parameters for that? I thought maybe it was all image buttons, and not the transparent ones. That doesn't seem consistent either.


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22654199
> 
> 
> Question for the group on the button glow effect. Sometimes I see a small glow effect on a button push, and sometimes not. What are the parameters for that? I thought maybe it was all image buttons, and not the transparent ones. That doesn't seem consistent either.



I think the problem is that the "glow" is only a small circle, so if the button is so big that it covers that circle, you can't see the glow. It would be nice if the buttons looked like they were actually being pushed, instead of the glow.


----------



## SJHT

Just purchased the new Sonos module. Installed and it is really slick! SJ


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22658779
> 
> 
> Just purchased the new Sonos module. Installed and it is really slick! SJ


I would love to try it but my iPad Mini keeps telling me I have no compatible devices when I try to sync it...............crappy day between this and the Insteon I/O Linc Garage door opener fighting me


----------



## SJHT

Mine connected immediately to all of my devices (had to search when I first accessed it). Only took about 5 min to integrate the module. It is very basic and hopefully will be improved. The Sonos app is obviously superior, but cool to have it integrated. They need to add some of the other music services like rhapsody and siriusxm, but playlists access rhapsody. Good ver 1 module. SJ


----------



## chadcj7

It is also telling me I have no comparable devices on my iPad mini. Anyone have a solution to this?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22658910
> 
> 
> I would love to try it but my iPad Mini keeps telling me I have no compatible devices when I try to sync it...............crappy day between this and the Insteon I/O Linc Garage door opener fighting me


EDIT - I'm leaving what I wrote here in case the problem affects somebody else, but in this case, with the iPad mini on iOS 6.0.1, I think this is a bug; see my post below.


A standard iPad handset should sync on the iPad mini exactly as it does on the iPad. That's what I'm using in my setup - my old iPad handset on my new iPad mini. There are only three things I can think of that could be wrong in your setup:


1) You have no standard iPad handsets defined in Builder.

2) You have only an iPad Retina handset defined in Builder. iPad mini isn't Retina, so won't sync to a Retina handset.

3) You have the iPhone app installed on the iPad, so it's not seeing the iPad handset. This just changed in this new version... So, if this the case, it should be resolved if you update.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22654682
> 
> 
> I think the problem is that the "glow" is only a small circle, so if the button is so big that it covers that circle, you can't see the glow. It would be nice if the buttons looked like they were actually being pushed, instead of the glow.


That is exactly the problem. The glow works fine on small-to-medium circular buttons, is nearly invisible on volume buttons, and disappears on buttons any larger than that.


Making them look "pressed" would require a second state for each and every button, which would suck from a development perspective for iRule, but would also make twice as much work for all us users making our own custom graphics. Double the "fun".


What the app should have is some kind of a nice real-time graphic effect to make the touch more visible... Maybe some kind of glow based on the PNG outline. I'm not a developer, so I don't even know if it's possible, but that would accomplish the goal without making additional work for people making custom graphics.


SC


----------



## Moggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22658779
> 
> 
> Just purchased the new Sonos module. Installed and it is really slick! SJ



I've been waiting for this to finally get Sonos integrated. Thank you iRule!


----------



## Moggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22651800
> 
> 
> Well I figured out the issue with the codes for
> 
> the Prismasonic lens, but it leads to another question. The motor sled that raises or lowers the lens does not allow for precise control - that is, you cannot set it to travel x amount of distance. There are simply "In" and "Out" buttons which you must hold down until the lens reaches desired position. Right now I have worked around this by adding 22 "In" commands consecutively (separated by short delays). However, this can bog the system down when trying to combine with other codes (e,g, lighting control, input selection, etc). is there a way to create a timed command where I can simulate the button being held down for, say, 7.4 seconds?
> 
> Another problem I've noticed is when I create a macro that involves video input selection with my Marantz AV7005. For instance, if I put the "Input Sat/CBL" command on a button and then add other commands under it, the lower commands don't work unless I add a delay of 6-8 seconds. I have to press the button a second time to get the lower commands to work. If I place the input selection command BELOW the other commands (even with a significant delay between them), the other commands don't work at all. Any thoughts?
> 
> Somewhat related, why is it that I sometimes have to hit buttons twice in order to get certain macros to work? Thanks in advance!



You can use the 'repeat' function of the HEX codes instead of replicating multiple times. This will achieve the same effect as holding the button for n seconds on the original remote.


I've also had problems with some sequences of commands being lost unless I have a delay inserted. I've never needed 6-8 seconds though, 0.5 to 1 sec is typically enough. It frustrated me at first because my ancient Philips Pronto never needed any delays in macro sequences. I'd love to hear a technical explanation as to why the delay is needed... anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22658910
> 
> 
> I would love to try it but my iPad Mini keeps telling me I have no compatible devices when I try to sync it...............crappy day between this and the Insteon I/O Linc Garage door opener fighting me





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadcj7*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22659112
> 
> 
> It is also telling me I have no comparable devices on my iPad mini. Anyone have a solution to this?


I did some testing guys, and it's the same for me. This looks like a major bug. Bummer. iRule support apparently already knows about it and is resolving.


If you updated the app on your iPad mini, and haven't updated the computer you sync on, you may have a copy of the prior version of iRule in iTunes you can sync with to get back up and running until iRule releases a fix.


SC


----------



## Moggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moggie*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22659227
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for this to finally get Sonos integrated. Thank you iRule!



Well I purchased the module but it doesn't work for me -- it causes iRule to crash on my iPad 2 as soon as the panel with the widget is displayed. Bummer..


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moggie*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22659439
> 
> 
> Well I purchased the module but it doesn't work for me -- it causes iRule to crash on my iPad 2 as soon as the panel with the widget is displayed. Bummer..


Which app/version are you running on the iPad 2?


SC


----------



## NicksHitachi

Pulled the trigger on one of those 100-12s on the auction site.


Ill be asking you guys for tips once its installed and running. The theater is under heavy construction now so itll prob be a month or so.


Ill be reading along the way.


----------



## cboengrand

I feel a bit stupid, but how do you purchase the new Sonos module?

I could not finf it on itunes nor on iRule website...?

Please help.


Also how do you find out what it's supposed to do before buying it?

Does it work for both ipad and iphone?


Thanks


I've been waiting for this module for quite some time, so i'm eager to try it.


----------



## cboengrand

I'm trying hard!


I have found the Sonos module in iRule builder under:

on the right handside panel, the the "MORE" tab, there is a section called modules. I can drag and droo the Sonos module in my GUI, but it does not stay in there and does not seem to do anything.

I check the help for the itunes modules it says if you have not purchased it, when doing a drag and drop it should offer you to buy it.... well not quite so in my case...


Thanks


----------



## cboengrand

ok got it, there was not enough space on my page to show the module, that's why it was not doing anything, but not telling me either (not exactly intuitive...)


now I see the link to purchase!


----------



## cboengrand

First impression: it works!

It's only the first version and there is still room for improvement, but it does the job.

- Able to select music from the library (not from other sources such as radios yet)

- Displays album art (small, could not find how to zoom)

- I don't use multi room, so don't know if this works (show menu item)

- Could not find how to switch between random and norml play mode (especially useful if want to play an entire album).

- Only works for ipad (1st gen in my case), not available for ipod/ iphone yet


First impression is prety good for $25.

Keep the good work iRule team, way to go!


----------



## DA INFERNO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22659139
> 
> 
> EDIT - I'm leaving what I wrote here in case the problem affects somebody else, but in this case, with the iPad mini on iOS 6.0.1, I think this is a bug; see my post below.
> 
> A standard iPad handset should sync on the iPad mini exactly as it does on the iPad. That's what I'm using in my setup - my old iPad handset on my new iPad mini. There are only three things I can think of that could be wrong in your setup:
> 
> 1) You have no standard iPad handsets defined in Builder.
> 
> 2) You have only an iPad Retina handset defined in Builder. iPad mini isn't Retina, so won't sync to a Retina handset.
> 
> 3) You have the iPhone app installed on the iPad, so it's not seeing the iPad handset. This just changed in this new version... So, if this the case, it should be resolved if you update.
> 
> SC



Same here! No iPad mini remote!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimim

Anyone use the lighting modules yet? I'm rebuilding my zwave network tonight and can't wait to try it out!


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7300_100#post_22650687
> 
> 
> I noticed on ebay some Global Cache units (like the GC-100), mostly used, that are pretty cheap. Any opinion on the reliablity and usability of these? There are no bargains on the ITach IP2IR units, unfortunately.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stjoh*  /t/1351981/irule/7300_100#post_22651900
> 
> 
> I bought a couple of GC-100s for $30 a piece. They work great, no issues. Didn't have the latest firmware but that's not an issue for what I'm doing.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7300_100#post_22659731
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger on one of those 100-12s on the auction site.
> 
> Ill be asking you guys for tips once its installed and running. The theater is under heavy construction now so itll prob be a month or so.
> 
> Ill be reading along the way.



I am thinking about picking up one of those cheap GC 100-12 units so that I can use it in my HT rack for serial control of the projector and my Denon AVR. What does the newer firmware bring to the table?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## NicksHitachi

^The seller told me he didn't know much but that the new firmware gave the unit the ability to "beacon" itself on the network? The current older version its shipping with cant do that, whatever it means. IDK what that means. I got one too and am using it for what sounds like a similar setup. For $30 hard to pass up including relay and all the emitter outlets.......


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I'm having trouble with the android app. The dimming feature does not work in conjunction with the prevent system lock on my Kindle Fire running a ROM of jelly bean 4.1. The system lock by itself will work, but if dimming is added it will dim for 5 minutes and then turn off (my android system is set to turn off after 5 minutes). Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7400_100#post_22661450
> 
> 
> ^The seller told me he didn't know much but that the new firmware gave the unit the ability to "beacon" itself on the network? The current older version its shipping with cant do that, whatever it means. IDK what that means. I got one too and am using it for what sounds like a similar setup. For $30 hard to pass up including relay and all the emitter outlets.......



Then it sounds like the unit has software release prior to 3.0 (see link below), which had the beacon feature and DHCP support. I guess the question is how to get it updated from Global Cache, as I think it may be a challenge to locate it on the network without a beacon feature and no automatic IP address assignment via DHCP. Maybe have to hook up a computer directly to set it up? Which is probably not a big deal.


Edit: Which seller did you purchase from? There are two on there now, and the seller "thetraveler1969" has multiple units.


Edit 2: I called GC support, and it costs $35 to upgrade the GC-100 models, and that includes return shipping. He said they just set up an RMA, and I could (theoretically) have the seller ship it directly to them, which would save me some money. I asked about setting up units prior to firmware 3.0 (no beacon or DHCP support), and he said they have a built-in static IP address and you connect a computer with a crossover cable. For me, I would want to have mine updated to simplify my life during setup. It would still end up being cheaper than an iTach IP2SL, and it would have two serial ports vice the one on the IP2SL. The single concurrent handset connection limitation is not an issue for my setup, as this would only be for the basement theater.


Mark

http://www.globalcache.com/files/docs/ReleaseNotes_GC-100v32.pdf


----------



## mikenike88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22661305
> 
> 
> Anyone use the lighting modules yet? I'm rebuilding my zwave network tonight and can't wait to try it out!



How are you connecting the Leviton controller? Through a Global Cache unit? I just picked up one of the GC-100's from eBay and am curious whether the only other thing I need is the Leviton controller. Only controlling about 5 various types of lights here.


----------



## Peter M

### Also posted this on Get Satisfaction but thought some here may be interested ###


Installed the Sonos module and I think it's brilliant !!


There are however a few questions / comments that I'd like to pass to the developers ...


1. The blue infill in the volume slider doesn't move with the sliding 'button'. Not a big thing but it looks a bit odd.


2. There doesn't seem to be any way to group zones ?


3. It would be nice if the volume slider could be changed to the word 'Fixed' when the fixed level digital output is being used in a zone.


4. The Artist index appears to be pulling artist names out of all my compilation albums which is something the real Sonos app doesn't do. I'm guessing that there's an 'Album Artist' index used by the real Sonos app, and another 'Song Artist' index being used by the iRule module.


5. The 'skip back / play / stop / skip forward' controls seem to be too close to the volume slider / mute button, with lots of empty space to the right. Would be nice if they could move across a bit.


6. Any plans to add access to internet radio / streaming services / docked iPods ?


Please understand that these are relatively minor quibbles ... overall I'm ecstatic to have this up and running after a long wait !


The feel and responsiveness of the module is great !


Cheers,


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moggie*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22659267
> 
> 
> You can use the 'repeat' function of the HEX codes instead of replicating multiple times. This will achieve the same effect as holding the button for n seconds on the original remote.
> 
> I've also had problems with some sequences of commands being lost unless I have a delay inserted. I've never needed 6-8 seconds though, 0.5 to 1 sec is typically enough. It frustrated me at first because my ancient Philips Pronto never needed any delays in macro sequences. I'd love to hear a technical explanation as to why the delay is needed... anybody else experiencing this?



I will try the repeat function for the HEX codes. You weren't kidding Paul...it's a helluva lot of trial and error. I figured out that it wasn't the Marantz that was causing the delay but rather the RQ bridge which controls my masking system. If I put the masking commands last or second-to-last, I can take the long delay out of the macro and it works well. I think it'll work even better when I try the repeat command for the Prismasonic. I wish Nest opened up and allowed outside control through iRule; then I would have everything centralized for the theater.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22661498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7400_100#post_22661450
> 
> 
> ^The seller told me he didn't know much but that the new firmware gave the unit the ability to "beacon" itself on the network? The current older version its shipping with cant do that, whatever it means. IDK what that means. I got one too and am using it for what sounds like a similar setup. For $30 hard to pass up including relay and all the emitter outlets.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it sounds like the unit has software release prior to 3.0 (see link below), which had the beacon feature and DHCP support. I guess the question is how to get it updated from Global Cache, as I think it may be a challenge to locate it on the network without a beacon feature and no automatic IP address assignment via DHCP. Maybe have to hook up a computer directly to set it up? Which is probably not a big deal.
> 
> 
> Edit: Which seller did you purchase from? There are two on there now, and the seller "thetraveler1969" has multiple units.
> 
> 
> Edit 2: I called GC support, and it costs $35 to upgrade the GC-100 models, and that includes return shipping. He said they just set up an RMA, and I could (theoretically) have the seller ship it directly to them, which would save me some money. I asked about setting up units prior to firmware 3.0 (no beacon or DHCP support), and he said they have a built-in static IP address and you connect a computer with a crossover cable. For me, I would want to have mine updated to simplify my life during setup. It would still end up being cheaper than an iTach IP2SL, and it would have two serial ports vice the one on the IP2SL. The single concurrent handset connection limitation is not an issue for my setup, as this would only be for the basement theater.
> 
> 
> Mark
> 
> http://www.globalcache.com/files/docs/ReleaseNotes_GC-100v32.pdf
Click to expand...


All that sounds right.


If no other probs present themselves ill have no probs just hooking up to the unit with a crossover cable to configure.


Glad to see a couple people picking them up hopefully we can help each other along.


Nicholas


----------



## Peter M

Got this very swift response from iRule ...


_Alex Boyd (Software Engineer) 36 minutes ago


Thanks for the comments. I will add a few responses so maybe you better understand our thought process for some of the decisions we made.


1. The blue infill in the volume is a little odd, but I found that most users get over that quickly if the volume slider works










2. Grouping Zones is definitely something we have on our minds, but we thought that a user could setup multiple groups and then move to controlling the system. We spent a reasonable amount of time looking into the zones and how they work in order to maintain group functionality within the module. We know this is not optimal, but we wanted to give the people what they want.


3. Haven't looked at or even had this question pop up in testing, but I will be sure to investigate.


4. This should probably be changed in order to remain consistent with the Sonos app. We want Sonos users to feel comfortable and familiar with the module, no need to create a learning curve.


5. There seems to be a lot of space on the right, but this is by design. One day there could possibly be a search box in that blank area, but you didn't hear that from me.


6. Yes we plan to add this functionality, any services in mind?_



Cheers,


----------



## Moggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22659523
> 
> 
> Which app/version are you running on the iPad 2?
> 
> SC


Well I was running an old version, 4.3.3 I think. I upgraded to the latest 6.x.x and the *Sonos module is now working fine*. Since this iPad is dedicated to the HT I never had a reason up update before. I did of course loose my jailbreak which I used to install ScreeDimmer but it appears similar functionality is built in now.


----------



## Peter M

### Again posted on Get Satisfaction ###


OK ... I've had more time to play and have some extra comments ...


1. Grouped zones is not really working properly. First problem is that in the zones list there's no indication of what zones have been grouped. I tested by first using the Sonos app to group two zones. If I select either zone in the module, then I can control song selection for both zones together, but control volume only for the zone selected in the module. Maybe this is by design ?


2. The Song index starts with A ... Z to speed selection, but both Artists and Albums go straight to a full list. With 1000 albums and many hundreds of artists, I would prefer an A ... Z index for all of them.


3. It would be nice if the Current Queue list always showed the current playing track at the top by automatically scrolling down, and highlighted the 'now playing' track in some way.


4. The Current Queue header has a 'Back' button next to it, which seems superfluous given the icon menu across the bottom.


Again, please understand that I love the Sonos module and I hope my comments are seen as constructive, which is how they are intended, and maybe they can help improve it.



Cheers,


----------



## Peter M

Sonos module in iRule ...

 











Cheers,


----------



## jimim

Peter, looks nice for the setup. is there anyway u can share out the light button u got. i'm building my lights module pages and want ot add some scenes so i need a light that looks like the module light and this one is pretty close.


thanks!

jim


----------



## rs691919

General quesion, is there a device which will control an iPod remotely and which in turn can be controlled by iRule? I'm wanting to hook a spare iTouch up to my AVR with an HDMI adapter and play slideshows from it -- but I want to be able to touch a button on my iRule interface which starts the whole sequence up automatically. Is that possible?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7410#post_22664867
> 
> 
> General quesion, is there a device which will control an iPod remotely and which in turn can be controlled by iRule? I'm wanting to hook a spare iTouch up to my AVR with an HDMI adapter and play slideshows from it -- but I want to be able to touch a button on my iRule interface which starts the whole sequence up automatically. Is that possible?



I would be interested in something similar to this but for Android. Anyone know of something?


----------



## tgatlinjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7380#post_22650687
> 
> 
> I noticed on ebay some Global Cache units (like the GC-100), mostly used, that are pretty cheap. Any opinion on the reliablity and usability of these? There are no bargains on the ITach IP2IR units, unfortunately.


I


----------



## tgatlinjr

I purchased 2 of those units and they worked great!


----------



## fight4yu

Hi. i finally got my ipad setup, and is now setting my iphone5. Is there any easy way to at least copy some links/button over without need to redo the setup again?

Seems like copy is confined to within a handset..is this right?

At this point, I am just hoping I can copy the "commands" over. For example, the power-off command that had all of my 7 device and delay setting... I can create the button and layout in ipad5 no problem, but I just want to copy those "settings" over so I don't have to open all 7 devices, search for power-OFF, and then put it in, and then add delay AGAIN... any best known method on doing this?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## DA INFERNO

This last update really messed me up. I use to use iPad 3 for ALL my iPads. It use to work for my iPad mini and iPad 2. Now I have to make 2 different handsets and it is hard to find buttons for the "iPad handset"







I feel like Im starting all over again







Not to mention the fact that I can't use my iPad mini till I start a new handset.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7410#post_22665869
> 
> 
> Hi. i finally got my ipad setup, and is now setting my iphone5. Is there any easy way to at least copy some links/button over without need to redo the setup again?
> 
> Seems like copy is confined to within a handset..is this right?
> 
> At this point, I am just hoping I can copy the "commands" over. For example, the power-off command that had all of my 7 device and delay setting... I can create the button and layout in ipad5 no problem, but I just want to copy those "settings" over so I don't have to open all 7 devices, search for power-OFF, and then put it in, and then add delay AGAIN... any best known method on doing this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Not confined at all. I created my iPad retina GUI by simply copying each panel from one handset (iPad non-retina) to the Retina handset. CTRL+C on the panel, then go to the new handset and CTRL+V.




Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DA INFERNO*  /t/1351981/irule/7410#post_22666496
> 
> 
> This last update really messed me up. I use to use iPad 3 for ALL my iPads. It use to work for my iPad mini and iPad 2. Now I have to make 2 different handsets and it is hard to find buttons for the "iPad handset"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like Im starting all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that I can't use my iPad mini till I start a new handset.



iPad non-retina should sync just fine with Retina handset. I have non-retina iPad handset and Retina iPad handset in the builder and when I go to sync my iPad 3, I get iPad and iPad Retina handsets. Did I misunderstand you?




Alex


----------



## jimim

I finally got my new serial controller from leviton. i can now actually get feedback from all my zwave devices. i set my network with the usb stick this time also instead of the crap leviton remote. much easier and a more meshed network i feel. the new module is pretty slick for the first of the zwave mods. there isn't any scenes but i made some with my own commands and the feedback gets carried over to the sliders so that is pretty cool i feel. i have pretty much every type of zwave switch leviton makes so i know they all work. i have wall switches, plugin modules, fan switches, 600w dimmers, and 2 1000w dimmers for our curios cause those are on 4 transformers to control about 300 bulbs on low volt strips to make sure each shelf is evenly lit. all work great with each other and the controller can finally handle the feedback properly. anyone have question i can prop help u out. tomorrow i move onto control of the lights outside my network when out and about for when not at home. i also want to pick up a thermostat to start playing around with that now that the lights r done.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8247623483
​  


__
https://flic.kr/p/8248690628
​  


__
https://flic.kr/p/8247623641
​


----------



## DA INFERNO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/7410#post_22666926
> 
> 
> iPad non-retina should sync just fine with Retina handset. I have non-retina iPad handset and Retina iPad handset in the builder and when I go to sync my iPad 3, I get iPad and iPad Retina handsets. Did I misunderstand you?
> 
> Alex



Other way around. The iPad Retina handset use to sync with my iPad 2 and iPad mini (non retina). Now the iPad 3 handset will not show up on my iPad 2 or iPad mini app.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DA INFERNO*  /t/1351981/irule/7410#post_22667376
> 
> 
> Other way around. The iPad Retina handset use to sync with my iPad 2 and iPad mini (non retina). Now the iPad 3 handset will not show up on my iPad 2 or iPad mini app.


Hmmm... Not sure what to say about this. The iPad Retina handset only came in the last Builder update in early November, but until this latest iOS update at the beginning of the week, the iPad app didn't support the iPad Retina handset resolution at all... So, I'm not sure how it would have been working for you on any iPad, much less the non-Retina iPad 2 or mini. You may want to contact support with your username so they can have a look at your account.


The issue with the mini is a known issue, and the iRule team has already submitted the app to Apple for review and approval, so hopefully we'll see that any day.


SC


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I'm looking for a cheap iRule controllable internet radio box. Would love to stream Pandora and have an onscreen GUI within iRule (on android for me if that makes a difference).


We just got new phones in my household so I have 2 android phones that are no longer in use. I was thinking I could use one of them as a source for whole home audio. If there was a way to control it remotely with another android tablet via iRule, I could launch pandora, slacker, gizmo, etc. and send the audio in to my home audio system.


I would also consider a purchase of a device, some sort of streamer. I know the Sonos module just released but it doesn't seem to to support the internet radio side of its functionality currently. Is there a box out there that has an android app that I could launch from within iRule that would provide a full GUI? A generic bluray player with pandora is probably not what I'm after as I would need a TV on to make selections.


I use j.river MC to play my stored music collection, their gizmo app and webgizmo work perfectly within iRule. I wish they offered streaming music services.


Any ideas?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7410#post_22669647
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a cheap iRule controllable internet radio box. Would love to stream Pandora and have an onscreen GUI within iRule (on android for me if that makes a difference).
> 
> 
> I use j.river MC to play my stored music collection, their gizmo app and webgizmo work perfectly within iRule. I wish they offered streaming music services.
> 
> Any ideas?


I've never used internet radio in J. River Media Center, but I've seen threads on the J. River forum for integrating internet radio into Media Center and setting it up for use in Theater View. Here is an example thread. 

Here is a link to the wiki on web media.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Thanks Steven. It looks like it may be possible to stream some radio stations with MC and there are a few streaming services available directly in MC, but not through Gizmo so they couldn't be controlled that way.


Doing some searching it looks like the $49 ROKU LT streaming player might be just what I am looking for. The price is right, they offer an android app so control and integration in irule would be a snap.


Downside being that it requires another component and MUSIC will no longer be coming from one source, Gizmo/Jriver for internal ripped cds and Roku for external streams.


----------



## cheezit73

Fellow iRule Denon users can you guide me a bit here. I just purchased a 4311ci and am wondering if it is better to use IP or RS232 control as far as irule is concerned. I have the capability for either one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Golitzbt

I use IP for everything zone 1 on my 3310, but I also need to use IR for zones 2 & 3. Not sure why I can't get IP to work on the other zones. But for zone 1, IP is great.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7410#post_22669580
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Not sure what to say about this. The iPad Retina handset only came in the last Builder update in early November, but until this latest iOS update at the beginning of the week, the iPad app didn't support the iPad Retina handset resolution at all... So, I'm not sure how it would have been working for you on any iPad, much less the non-Retina iPad 2 or mini. You may want to contact support with your username so they can have a look at your account.
> 
> The issue with the mini is a known issue, and the iRule team has already submitted the app to Apple for review and approval, so hopefully we'll see that any day.
> 
> SC


Not sure if this will help. This is off of iRul'e web site.

iPhone 5 & iPad 3 Screen Resolution Support


These new handsets were introduced in the last Builder update, but are now fully-supported in this release.

New Unifed App


Previously, there were two iRule apps: iRule for iPhone/iPod touch and iRule HD for iPad. With this release, the main iRule app will now run on both iPhone/iPod touch AND iPad/iPad mini, so it is no longer necessary to download two separate apps if you have one of each device. Eventually, iRule HD will be phased out, but it will be maintained until some time next year to allow a convenient migration to the new unified app.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Golitzbt*  /t/1351981/irule/7410#post_22670897
> 
> 
> I use IP for everything zone 1 on my 3310, but I also need to use IR for zones 2 & 3. Not sure why I can't get IP to work on the other zones. But for zone 1, IP is great.



Did you remember to import the Onkyo Receiver device with the Zone 2 TCP/IP commands?


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by cheezit73
> 
> 
> Fellow iRule Denon users can you guide me a bit here. I just purchased a 4311ci and am wondering if it is better to use IP or RS232 control as far as irule is concerned. I have the capability for either one. Thanks in advance!




I would us IP, since you don't need a cable. The commands should be the same.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7410#post_22672163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by cheezit73
> 
> 
> Fellow iRule Denon users can you guide me a bit here. I just purchased a 4311ci and am wondering if it is better to use IP or RS232 control as far as irule is concerned. I have the capability for either one. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would us IP, since you don't need a cable. The commands should be the same.
Click to expand...

This is for a 4308CI, but I found the IP connection a bit too flaky. RS232 overall seems more robust, even though every once in a while the feedback stops working. A power off/on of the Denon fixed it. I would be curious to know if the connections in the newer Denon models are more robust.

 

_____

Axel


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/7410#post_22672265
> 
> 
> This is for a 4308CI, but I found the IP connection a bit too flaky. RS232 overall seems more robust, even though every once in a while the feedback stops working. A power off/on of the Denon fixed it. I would be curious to know if the connections in the newer Denon models are more robust.


Axel, the 4308 is a pretty early IP receiver - similar vintage to my Integra DHC-9.9... My 9.9 has a bug in its network interface that causes the interface to lock up once every hour or two, making it unreachable. Sometimes it will be reachable again later, but it usually requires a power-cycle. So, it's essentially unusable. I switched to RS-232, and it's rock-solid.


Basically, IP has gotten a LOT better in the 2-3 generations since our pieces were designed and built.


SC


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7400_50#post_22672544
> 
> 
> Axel, the 4308 is a pretty early IP receiver - similar vintage to my Integra DHC-9.9... My 9.9 has a bug in its network interface that causes the interface to lock up once every hour or two, making it unreachable. Sometimes it will be reachable again later, but it usually requires a power-cycle. So, it's essentially unusable. I switched to RS-232, and it's rock-solid.
> 
> Basically, IP has gotten a LOT better in the 2-3 generations since our pieces were designed and built.
> 
> SC



Interesting ... my DHC-9.9 has been flawless with IP control ???


Cheers,


----------



## SJHT

IP control of my older Denon AVP-A1HD (upgraded) works really well. SJ


----------



## cboengrand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1351981/irule/7410#post_22664032
> 
> 
> ### Again posted on Get Satisfaction ###
> 
> OK ... I've had more time to play and have some extra comments ...
> 
> 1. Grouped zones is not really working properly. First problem is that in the zones list there's no indication of what zones have been grouped. I tested by first using the Sonos app to group two zones. If I select either zone in the module, then I can control song selection for both zones together, but control volume only for the zone selected in the module. Maybe this is by design ?
> 
> 2. The Song index starts with A ... Z to speed selection, but both Artists and Albums go straight to a full list. With 1000 albums and many hundreds of artists, I would prefer an A ... Z index for all of them.
> 
> 3. It would be nice if the Current Queue list always showed the current playing track at the top by automatically scrolling down, and highlighted the 'now playing' track in some way.
> 
> 4. The Current Queue header has a 'Back' button next to it, which seems superfluous given the icon menu across the bottom.
> 
> Again, please understand that I love the Sonos module and I hope my comments are seen as constructive, which is how they are intended, and maybe they can help improve it.
> 
> Cheers,



Adding to these comments after a few days of use:


1°) Overall it's a good starting point, and I like the general principle of the integration

2°) No set-up required in iRule, which makes it very simple

3°) Connection seems to be very unstable, but I have not been able to figure out when it fails as it seems to vary. Here are some of the issues when connection "fails":

- songs playing is not updated

- controls (play / plause / previous / next) not working at all

- play now option not working

- Current queue shows "Container is Empty"

4°) Connection nevers works when Sonos is playing radio, and then trying to use the Sonos module (it displays the name of the radio station playing, but all other controls like trying to play from the library) do not work at all.


The connections issues are the most important issues for me so far.


Is this only me?


Thanks


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7320#post_22635683
> 
> 
> Re setting up a NFL Sunday Ticket Page with program info:
> 
> I never heard back from the guys at Waltz Remote but after further digging it looks like they use scripts/JSON/AJAX to get their program info from the DirecTV guide on the website, parse it and put it into a layout on a web page.
> 
> I wasn't sure how that would work in the iRule environment, so I went back and looked more carefully at what SeldomSeen31 had done previously ( http://www.avsforum.com/t/1351981/irule/7230#post_22603300 ) since it looked like he got soooo close...and late last night I got an NFL Sunday Ticket page with program info to work. Here's a quick layout and proof of concept (I'll finish up the page layout later tonight):
> 
> 
> As I said, SeldomSeen31 was very close. For each channel number that you want to display program info for, for example 704, you need:
> 
> 1) A unique DirecTV HTTP Remote Device in the builder (ie. DirecTV704)
> 
> 2) A unique Channel Info Query Network Code in that Device that references the channel (ie. tv/getProgInfo?major=704)
> 
> 3) A unique Entrance in the Panel that executes that Channel Info Query (fyi, I use repeat every 10 secs)
> 
> 4) A unique Feedback in the builder that references that DirecTV704 Device in the feedback properties
> 
> 5) Place the Title Feedback Code for that unique Feedback in the page
> 
> 6) Save
> 
> 7) Sync your iPad
> 
> 8) Go to Panel, Gateway, add a new HTTP Gateway, add the DirecTV704 device and your IP address etc
> 
> 9) and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem before was that if you had multiple query's on the same device and feedback, the latest query would apply to all feedbacks on that device and confuse everything. The key is to have a separate device, code, query, feedback, and gateway for each channel.
> 
> Yes, it's a giant PITA, but if someone has a better way, I'm all ears.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Clam
> 
> PS. I also kept a unique DirecTV device and gateway for the current channel query, that way my regular remote control page can query the current channel without affecting any of the channel specific queries on the NFL page.



OK, this is my first attempt at feedback with DirecTV. I did every step that you have listed above (or thought I did) and get no feedback whatsoever. Obviously I'm not doing something right. I'm not sure I understand the Query Code. I created a new query code in the unique Channel 704 Device -- I used the same code you did (tv/getProgInfo?major=704). I put this code into a unique entrance for the panel. I imported a new DirecTV feedback and renamed it DirecTV 704. I attached this to the new device. I placed the title feedback on the page and added the new gateway -- but nothing happened after syncing. Any idea where I messed up?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22679590
> 
> 
> OK, this is my first attempt at feedback with DirecTV. I did every step that you have listed above (or thought I did) and get no feedback whatsoever. Obviously I'm not doing something right. I'm not sure I understand the Query Code. I created a new query code in the unique Channel 704 Device -- I used the same code you did (tv/getProgInfo?major=704). I put this code into a unique entrance for the panel. I imported a new DirecTV feedback and renamed it DirecTV 704. I attached this to the new device. I placed the title feedback on the page and added the new gateway -- but nothing happened after syncing. Any idea where I messed up?



First thing I would check is that your DirecTV receiver is set up for feedback.

1.Menu, settings & help, settings, Network setup, Network Services

2. Configuration type: manual

3 STB Services Port: 27177

4.Audio Services Port: 27178


I believe you have to do that so your receiver will accept the SHEF API commands (ie the query, etc.).


If that doesn't help, let me know and we can try and debug it.

Clam


----------



## Jim Clamage

I have my NFL Sunday Ticket Page and Favorites Page with feedbacks so I thought I'd share what I did to make it work:


1. I decided to abandon the trial with unique entrances for each channel. Instead I went with just 3 entrances: DirecTV , Favorites and NFL Sunday Ticket. DirecTV has the query for current channel, the other 2 have the queries for their specific channels needed.

2. I setup the 3 pages (DirecTV, Favorites and NFL) to have their corresponding entrance.

3. The DirecTV page only queries current channel and repeats every 60 seconds to stay current. In the DirecTV remote i added the current channel query to the Select, Enter, and Exit buttons. So I get the current channel when I enter the page and every 60 seconds after, but also if I enter a new channel or select a channel from the guide or list, so I stay current before the 60 secs runs out.

4. The NFL page queries are only being requested when I enter that page. Same for Favorites. They don't need to repeat, just query when I enter that page. That way the amount of queries doesn't overload the receiver. I placed a "Return" link in each page that takes you back to the DirecTV page, and I added a Current Channel query command to make sure its up to date when it gets there.

5. In all cases I only use a 0.2 sec delay between queries.

6. I setup the DirecTV remote page with an NFL and FAV link. I included a Message in each link with the Title "Please wait" and the Text "for the channels to refresh" which appears when the page is linked. When the message disappears, the Entrance queries begin and they come in in perfect order.

7. Later, say after the top of the hour, if you enter the NFL or FAV page, the queries go again and you see any changes pop in.


Everything is working fine for about a week now. Any questions, let me know.

Clam


PS. Here's some pics of the pages and from the builder (and I just noticed I need to add a query to the entrances for the receiver volume...will this ever be done?







:


----------



## cheezit73

Did anyone else have "Make Sound On Tap" stop working after the latest update?


----------



## Jim Clamage

I thought the Fav page was too boring so I threw in a DTV background...


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22680964
> 
> 
> First thing I would check is that your DirecTV receiver is set up for feedback.
> 
> 1.Menu, settings & help, settings, Network setup, Network Services
> 
> 2. Configuration type: manual
> 
> 3 STB Services Port: 27177
> 
> 4.Audio Services Port: 27178
> 
> I believe you have to do that so your receiver will accept the SHEF API commands (ie the query, etc.).
> 
> If that doesn't help, let me know and we can try and debug it.
> 
> Clam



Jim, thanks. Still no-go. Ports were set as described. Gateway is set up exactly as the HR24, and control works without issue. I used the following query command: tv/getProgInfo?major=704 (no spaces). I created that command in the new 704 device. Placed that in an entrance to the Sunday Ticket page. Put the title feedback code on the page. It was initially set to hide at -1 sec. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22679590
> 
> 
> OK, this is my first attempt at feedback with DirecTV. I did every step that you have listed above (or thought I did) and get no feedback whatsoever. Obviously I'm not doing something right. I'm not sure I understand the Query Code. I created a new query code in the unique Channel 704 Device -- I used the same code you did (tv/getProgInfo?major=704). I put this code into a unique entrance for the panel. I imported a new DirecTV feedback and renamed it DirecTV 704. I attached this to the new device. I placed the title feedback on the page and added the new gateway -- but nothing happened after syncing. Any idea where I messed up?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22680964
> 
> 
> First thing I would check is that your DirecTV receiver is set up for feedback.
> 
> 1.Menu, settings & help, settings, Network setup, Network Services
> 
> 2. Configuration type: manual
> 
> 3 STB Services Port: 27177
> 
> 4.Audio Services Port: 27178
> 
> I believe you have to do that so your receiver will accept the SHEF API commands (ie the query, etc.).
> 
> If that doesn't help, let me know and we can try and debug it.
> 
> Clam





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22681542
> 
> 
> Jim, thanks. Still no-go. Ports were set as described. Gateway is set up exactly as the HR24, and control works without issue. I used the following query command: tv/getProgInfo?major=704 (no spaces). I created that command in the new 704 device. Placed that in an entrance to the Sunday Ticket page. Put the title feedback code on the page. It was initially set to hide at -1 sec. Any thoughts?



Lets attack this one step at a time:


1. Here's a pic of the channel 704 device with the code showing. The code needs to be exactly like this, the upper and lower case in ProgInfo does make a diff.

 


2. Here's the NFL entrance. Note how the 704 is in here. I dragged the command from the 704 device into the entrance.

 


3. Here's a pic of the NFL Page. Note how I selected the NFL entrance here, so each time you enter this page it does all of the queries in the NFL entrance.

 


4. Here's a pic of the Channel 704 feedback. Notice how under Device on the left I've chosen the 704 device created in #1 above.

 


5. Set the title feedback to hide at -1, that means it doesn't go off. Make sure the title feedback has enough width and height so that the data shows. Mine are 7w x 2 h, helvetica 12 bold.

 


6. Save. Go to your iPad, launch iRule, panels, sync.

7. Still on iPad, go to devices and add the 704 device just like you did previously to get control of your H24. Make sure you select the 704 device. make sure you enter the correct ip address and port 8080.

8. SAVE


At this point I usually exit the program, double click home, x out of irule, and then relaunch iRule.


You now know everything I know...







Good luck.

Clam


----------



## rs691919

Well, I didn't change anything and now it's working! Go figure. This has happened now several times - something in iRule doesn't work and then all of a sudden starts working. It's almost like iRule needs a day to figure it out. Huh. Well thanks for the help - btw, do you have those Sunday ticket graphics shared?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22682191
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't change anything and now it's working! Go figure. This has happened now several times - something in iRule doesn't work and then all of a sudden starts working. It's almost like iRule needs a day to figure it out. Huh. Well thanks for the help - btw, do you have those Sunday ticket graphics shared?



Glad to hear it worked. I've had similar issues where I make changes that don't work...I usually find I need to log out and back into iRule when I change gateways.


Sunday Ticket graphics are shared: all credit to Harvey whose buttons I used. Browse images, user, NFL.

The panels are saved: browse panels, user, watch directv with nfl & favs.


Have fun.

Clam


----------



## Jim Clamage

How's the newest new version of iRule handling the mini iPad? All issues resolved and working now?


Gotta let Santa know....


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Golitzbt*  /t/1351981/irule/7400_100#post_22670897
> 
> 
> I use IP for everything zone 1 on my 3310, but I also need to use IR for zones 2 & 3. Not sure why I can't get IP to work on the other zones. But for zone 1, IP is great.



This reminded me of two questions regarding Denon codes in iRule. The first question was if the zone controls existed. Based on your post, it would seem they do exist, both for IP and IR. The second question is if they have codes for the other Denon Remote Control ID's? I have two Denon AVR's, and use one of them with Remote ID 2. I can always just learn the IR commands for those, as I did for my URC MX-980.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22685508
> 
> 
> How's the newest new version of iRule handling the mini iPad? All issues resolved and working now?
> 
> Gotta let Santa know....


Works on mine now


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22685508
> 
> 
> How's the newest new version of iRule handling the mini iPad? All issues resolved and working now?
> 
> Gotta let Santa know....



2.6.1 version in the app store works with ipad mini now.




Alex


----------



## ghannam

Been working on graphics and getting the Global stuff setup. Hell of a lot of fun.

Have the PS3IR unit set up and working.

Question for everyone.....is there a way using the PS3IR and the iRule app to have it directly link to a Netflix button on one of the main screens?

Thanks.

Geoff


----------



## SeldomSeen31

You could create a macro to execute the need button presses but it can be tricky to get to Netflix from start up. I know sometimes I get updates that require extra key presses like when a cloud save is done or a game updates.


But a power on command followed by a significant delay and the a couple lefts a couple downs and an X would get you close.


----------



## politby

For anyone who is running iRule on Android and is missing the (apparently) iOS-only feature to hide the top/bottom status bar, try SureLock .


It will allow you to run iRule in "kiosk" mode where the status bar is hidden and the user cannot run anything other than iRule. Hiding the status bar requires the device to e rooted.


Works great. A license costs $49.99 but maybe that's a cheap way to avoid divorce...


----------



## flopp

Anyone here knows how to control a telldus tellstick net from iRule?


Telldus have released a firmware in march 2012, so it should be possible to do it without using web live.

http://developer.telldus.com/blog/2012/03/02/help-us-develop-local-access-using-tellstick-net-build-your-own-firmware


----------



## btizzle

I am looking to put my XBMC/HTPC to sleep and to also wake using irule. Currently, I am controlling XBMC over http/JSON so I don't have an option there unless the WOL works in irule sending a magic packet, which I have not tried yet. If anyone has any experience doing that, please speak up.


The easiest way I figured would just be hook up an USB IR to the HTPC and send a spacebar keystroke from irule. My question is, which device should I upload to send IR keystroke commands in iRule?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btizzle*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22689112
> 
> 
> I am looking to put my XBMC/HTPC to sleep and to also wake using irule. Currently, I am controlling XBMC over http/JSON so I don't have an option there unless the WOL works in irule sending a magic packet, which I have not tried yet. If anyone has any experience doing that, please speak up.
> 
> The easiest way I figured would just be hook up an USB IR to the HTPC and send a spacebar keystroke from irule. My question is, which device should I upload to send IR keystroke commands in iRule?



I haven't tried it, wondered it this iRule tutorial would work...

http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/474039-wake-on-lan


----------



## btizzle

nice find thanks! I will give that a try first..


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btizzle*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22689112
> 
> 
> I am looking to put my XBMC/HTPC to sleep and to also wake using irule. Currently, I am controlling XBMC over http/JSON so I don't have an option there unless the WOL works in irule sending a magic packet, which I have not tried yet. If anyone has any experience doing that, please speak up.
> 
> The easiest way I figured would just be hook up an USB IR to the HTPC and send a spacebar keystroke from irule. My question is, which device should I upload to send IR keystroke commands in iRule?



Set your XBMC or go to SLEEP after certain period and then use the iRule Wake-On-Lan function to wake it up. I personally use combination of MCEController to launch my XBMC application. So my XBMC is set to exit itself after 15 mins, thus letting the OS do power management. Then when I press the XBMC button, my entrance turns everything on, sends WOL command and after 20 seconds sends the Start XBMC command to the MCEController.




Alex


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22695092
> 
> 
> Set your XBMC or go to SLEEP after certain period and then use the iRule Wake-On-Lan function to wake it up. I personally use combination of MCEController to launch my XBMC application. So my XBMC is set to exit itself after 15 mins, thus letting the OS do power management. Then when I press the XBMC button, my entrance turns everything on, sends WOL command and after 20 seconds sends the Start XBMC command to the MCEController.
> 
> Alex



Alex good info. Where/in which device do we find the WOL command?


----------



## John Jensen

Any chance somebody would be able to kindly give me the steps to getting my irule to talk to my cbus lighting system. I have the 5500cn network interface unit and its on port 10001.


----------



## jamesaevans

I'm just starting to look at a couple of options and would like to understand if I would be able to control my Pioneer Plasma (KRP-500M) and Denon Amp (3808) using IP as both have a web interface?


If this is possible would someone be able to point me towards the steps required to get this working in iRule?


Thanks

James


----------



## obie_fl

I know there are some Lumagen Radiance users here that can hopefully help me out. I'm trying to send a simple IR "power on" to my Mini 3D. When I send the command I get a red flash on the lower left of the screen and nothing goes out to the emitters. The regular remote works fine through my IR system. Any ideas?


Update: Since I wasn't getting any emitter output I checked the gateway. I deleted the Lumagen device and then added it back in and all is now well.


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesaevans*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22709912
> 
> 
> I'm just starting to look at a couple of options and would like to understand if I would be able to control my Pioneer Plasma (KRP-500M) and Denon Amp (3808) using IP as both have a web interface?
> 
> If this is possible would someone be able to point me towards the steps required to get this working in iRule?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James



I would start with iRule's tutorials, they are really good for getting you up to speed on the basics. At a fundamental level here's what you need for IP control of anything


1. A device that is compatible with iRule (Android, iOS, etc.)

2. A basic knowledge of what to do (which can be gleaned from iRule tutorials, I'd just read through them all first to get a good baseline)

3. Knowing the IP addresses of your devices


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22685556
> 
> 
> This reminded me of two questions regarding Denon codes in iRule. The first question was if the zone controls existed. Based on your post, it would seem they do exist, both for IP and IR. The second question is if they have codes for the other Denon Remote Control ID's? I have two Denon AVR's, and use one of them with Remote ID 2. I can always just learn the IR commands for those, as I did for my URC MX-980.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark



Something's weird here. I control my 4311 with IP and am able to control zone 2 just fine, in fact if I wanted I could easily control ever zone it supports (up to 4) just fine via IP. This isn't a function of iRule, this is a function of whether or not the codes exist (which they do, and iRule has them all ready for you).


I would highly recommend using IP or RS232 for control over IR whenever possible. It opens up the door for feedbacks, is more reliable, etc.


----------



## shah993

I am trying to capture ir commands using an ip2ir itach but want to be able to use those command in another room which has a gc 100.When I look at the ilearner utility it seems it wants the port from which the command will be issued.Can I later change that for the gc 100?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shah993*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22711878
> 
> 
> I am trying to capture ir commands using an ip2ir itach but want to be able to use those command in another room which has a gc 100.When I look at the ilearner utility it seems it wants the port from which the command will be issued.Can I later change that for the gc 100?


I think that information is stripped out and re-added in the iRule app. Regardless, I always switch the "Save format" setting in iLearn to HEX from Global Caché, then paste your commands into the Pronto Hex heading in your device in iRule.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesaevans*  /t/1351981/irule/7440#post_22709912
> 
> 
> I'm just starting to look at a couple of options and would like to understand if I would be able to control my Pioneer Plasma (KRP-500M) and Denon Amp (3808) using IP as both have a web interface?
> 
> If this is possible would someone be able to point me towards the steps required to get this working in iRule?


The 3808 is good to go via IP. You can check the Compatible Devices page on the iRule site for gateway type (network) and port (23). Like TheYoshi said, go through the iRule Quick-Start Guide on the support site, then you can learn to customize, etc.


The Pioneer plasma... Depends. Probably should just contact iRule support with the model number, and they can research if it's IP-controllaple or not.


SC


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesaevans*  /t/1351981/irule/7400_100#post_22709912
> 
> 
> I'm just starting to look at a couple of options and would like to understand if I would be able to control my Pioneer Plasma (KRP-500M) and Denon Amp (3808) using IP as both have a web interface?
> 
> If this is possible would someone be able to point me towards the steps required to get this working in iRule?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James



James,


Your TV seems to be of the same vintage as my PDP-5020FD. I have made several posts about my quest for IP control which may or may not help you out: I did not get it working yet, but have not been trying very hard. Anyway, you can search for my username and "PDP-5020FD" to see the posts.


Mark


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7400_100#post_22710272
> 
> 
> Something's weird here. I control my 4311 with IP and am able to control zone 2 just fine, in fact if I wanted I could easily control ever zone it supports (up to 4) just fine via IP. This isn't a function of iRule, this is a function of whether or not the codes exist (which they do, and iRule has them all ready for you).
> 
> I would highly recommend using IP or RS232 for control over IR whenever possible. It opens up the door for feedbacks, is more reliable, etc.



I don't think I explained my situation accurately, so allow me clarify. With certain Denon receivers, you can change the remote control ID on both the receiver and the remote from the default (ID 1), effectively changing the IR codes for the device. This capability is offered, so that if you have multiple Denon receivers and a common IR distribution system (like I do), they can be controlled separately via IR. My question is if this capability exists with IP and RS-232 control?


with IP control, I would think the commands are sent to the receiver based on the IP address, so that a command sent to one receiver via IP (to its specific IP address) would not be sent to the other receiver via IP. Is that accurate?


For RS-232, is there some sort of address built into the device to prevent a command sent to one receiver via RS-232 from being received by the other receiver via RS-232?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22714484
> 
> 
> I don't think I explained my situation accurately, so allow me clarify. With certain Denon receivers, you can change the remote control ID on both the receiver and the remote from the default (ID 1), effectively changing the IR codes for the device. This capability is offered, so that if you have multiple Denon receivers and a common IR distribution system (like I do), they can be controlled separately via IR. My question is if this capability exists with IP and RS-232 control?
> 
> with IP control, I would think the commands are sent to the receiver based on the IP address, so that a command sent to one receiver via IP (to its specific IP address) would not be sent to the other receiver via IP. Is that accurate?
> 
> For RS-232, is there some sort of address built into the device to prevent a command sent to one receiver via RS-232 from being received by the other receiver via RS-232?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark


Yes, IP codes are sent via a gateway that specifies the IP address and port of the device to be controlled. Only that unit will respond to the codes. You can set up multiples of the same type of unit and control just the one you want.


----------



## cheezit73

Can we no longer drag images out of the builder onto the computer while browsing image libraries?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22714643
> 
> 
> Can we no longer drag images out of the builder onto the computer while browsing image libraries?


It seems to be dependent on the OS platform and browser... Some work and some do not. Any particular button(s) you're looking for?


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22714484
> 
> 
> For RS-232, is there some sort of address built into the device to prevent a command sent to one receiver via RS-232 from being received by the other receiver via RS-232?


Steve answered the IP part of your question, so I'll take the RS-232 portion.


RS-232 is a end-to-end interface, so exactly two devices communicating with each other over a single RS-232 interface. In the context of iRule, two RS-232 receivers would be connect to their own serial interface. Those two serial interfaces could be two different iTach gateways, in which case iRule communicates witch each device via a unique IP address. The two receivers could also be connected to the two RS-232 interfaces on a single GC-100-12, in which case iRule communicates with each individually via a single IP address, but via separate TCP ports (though iRule handles that for you when you select serial port 1 or 2.


SC


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22715840
> 
> 
> It seems to be dependent on the OS platform and browser... Some work and some do not. Any particular button(s) you're looking for?
> 
> SC


Thanks for the reply....no biggie was just going to grab the blank metal source button and rotate it vertically but I found one I had previously downloaded.. weird thing is I am using chrome on win 7 which is what I have always used with irule had had no problem grabbing the icons. Thanks again


----------



## Willie

Oppo 103 network codes are now listed on the Oppo website. Does anyone know what port to use with the Oppo for a gateway for IP control?


Willie


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22716088
> 
> 
> Oppo 103 network codes are now listed on the Oppo website. Does anyone know what port to use with the Oppo for a gateway for IP control?
> 
> Willie



What timing, I'm just setting up IP control for my BDP-93 and had the same question. There was an OPPO BDP-xx RS232 device shared already so I'm hoping someone has already figured it out.

Clam


----------



## Peter M

Jim,


No IP control for the 93 I'm afraid, you'll have to use RS232. I've used Mani's codes including the Verbose Mode to turn on track elapsed time feedback which seems to be working OK. My latest problem is that I can't get Audio Mode feedback to work ???


Cheers,


----------



## Peter M

I'm also having no luck with feedback from my Epson projector. Anyone have any ideas ?


Cheers,


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22716428
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> No IP control for the 93 I'm afraid, you'll have to use RS232. I've used Mani's codes including the Verbose Mode to turn on track elapsed time feedback which seems to be working OK. My latest problem is that I can't get Audio Mode feedback to work ???
> 
> Cheers,



Hi Peter.

I'm using the new iOS app to control the 93 over IP so I assumed I would be able to do the same using iRule, no?


----------



## Peter M

Jim,


Sorry, you've got me there ... what iOS app ?


Cheers,


----------



## Peter M

OK ... just checked the app store and there it is ! When was it released ? I need to pay more attention !


IP control must have been enabled with a recent firmware update, as I'm sure I'd read that it was only RS232. I'd also assume that the app means iRule IP control is possible.


Cheers,


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22716514
> 
> 
> OK ... just checked the app store and there it is ! When was it released ? I need to pay more attention !
> 
> IP control must have been enabled with a recent firmware update, as I'm sure I'd read that it was only RS232. I'd also assume that the app means iRule IP control is possible.
> 
> Cheers,



I think the only thing we need is a port number...I sent an email to OPPO Support and will relay if I hear anything.


PS here's the link for the iOS app ​


----------



## Peter M

App store shows it was only released on Dec 14. Oppo's support page lists the app, and the RS232 control protocol but no IP control protocol.


I believe that IP and RS232 commands are often the same code. I guess we need to test it.


Cheers,


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22716088
> 
> 
> Oppo 103 network codes are now listed on the Oppo website. Does anyone know what port to use with the Oppo for a gateway for IP control?
> 
> Willie





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22716385
> 
> 
> What timing, I'm just setting up IP control for my BDP-93 and had the same question. There was an OPPO BDP-xx RS232 device shared already so I'm hoping someone has already figured it out.
> 
> Clam



According to a post on Roomie, the port for Oppo is 19999 http://www.roomieremote.com/forums/topic/oppo-103-ip-control-2/ They were able to get Roomie to discover a BDP 103.


For my 93, I tried a Network gateway with my IP address and port 19999 and couldn't get a connection. I went into my router and port forwarded 19999, tried again and still no joy. Tried an HTTP gateway, got a connection but no response to the command set from device Oppo Digital BDP-xx RS232 in the library.


Its midnight, I'm done for today...if anyone else has any luck, let me know.

Clam


----------



## Willie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22716551
> 
> 
> I believe that IP and RS232 commands are often the same code.



I beleive that they are as well, however if it is http iRule uses slightly different syntax (I think). I sent an email to Oppo support for this as well. Maybe we will get some traction.


I am off work for few days starting this afternoon. I will start testing using port 19999.


Thanks!


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22717794
> 
> 
> I beleive that they are as well, however if it is http iRule uses slightly different syntax (I think). I sent an email to Oppo support for this as well. Maybe we will get some traction.
> 
> I am off work for few days starting this afternoon. I will start testing using port 19999.
> 
> Thanks!



Looking forward to hearing about the results of your testing...


I also found this in the iRule support center: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/questions/565274-oppo-bdp95-ip-control 


They did a port scan on their OPPO 95 and found 13000 and 48360...maybe try those in case 19999 doesn't work.


----------



## Willie

Oppo support e-mailed port 81. I'll try later this pm.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22718414
> 
> 
> Oppo support e-mailed port 81. I'll try later this pm.



FYI, support just emailed me as well with port 81 for the 93...but then they sent me a followup/correction that "the initial handshake is done on UDP port 7624, and then the player will communicate the port it wants to use for future communications."


Perhaps this won't be as easy as we thought...I'm exchanging further emails with support now to get some clarification.


----------



## Willie

I just received the second email as well.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22718697
> 
> 
> I just received the second email as well.



Oppo support just emailed back again: "The players may use a different UDP port than the controller initially if there are conflicts on the network or communication roadblocks."


I'm now officially beyond my ability to make sense of this. Perhaps someone at iRule support can contact Oppo support directly and let us know the answer?



Customer Service

OPPO Digital, Inc.

2629B Terminal Blvd.

Mountain View, CA 94043

[email protected]

Tel: 650-961-1118

Fax: 650-961-1119


Thanks,

JClam


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7400_100#post_22714532
> 
> 
> Yes, IP codes are sent via a gateway that specifies the IP address and port of the device to be controlled. Only that unit will respond to the codes. You can set up multiples of the same type of unit and control just the one you want.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7400_100#post_22715887
> 
> 
> Steve answered the IP part of your question, so I'll take the RS-232 portion.
> 
> RS-232 is a end-to-end interface, so exactly two devices communicating with each other over a single RS-232 interface. In the context of iRule, two RS-232 receivers would be connect to their own serial interface. Those two serial interfaces could be two different iTach gateways, in which case iRule communicates witch each device via a unique IP address. The two receivers could also be connected to the two RS-232 interfaces on a single GC-100-12, in which case iRule communicates with each individually via a single IP address, but via separate TCP ports (though iRule handles that for you when you select serial port 1 or 2.
> 
> SC



Thanks guys. That means there are two less remotes I have to learn IR codes for, which is cool.


Mark


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22718813
> 
> 
> Oppo support just emailed back again: "The players may use a different UDP port than the controller initially if there are conflicts on the network or communication roadblocks."
> 
> I'm now officially beyond my ability to make sense of this. Perhaps someone at iRule support can contact Oppo support directly and let us know the answer?
> 
> 
> Customer Service
> 
> OPPO Digital, Inc.
> 
> 2629B Terminal Blvd.
> 
> Mountain View, CA 94043
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Tel: 650-961-1118
> 
> Fax: 650-961-1119
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JClam



We may be on our own on this one....Thanks to iRule support for trying:


DEC 18, 2012 03:33PM EST

iRule Support Support

Hi Jim,


I called Oppo today and asked them about the protocol for IP control. They said that they do not support IP protocol. I then told them they must have to if they are controlling it via their App. And in response I got that they only support RS232 documentation and cannot provide anything else.


----------



## Willie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22719766
> 
> 
> And in response I got that they only support RS232 documentation and cannot provide anything else.



I received a response similar to the one Oppo gave you earlier today:: "The player will always listen for port 7624. The application will then switch to the port the player desires (if different) automatically by programming the remote to switch the port based on the feedback it gets from the player. The remote has to do this anyways for the IP Address, so it should be able to do this for the port as well".


Clearly, "what have here is failure to communicate", or a lack of desire on the part of both parties. In either case, I will make an effort to elevate this issue to both companies executive leadership.


In the interim, as a work around I have set iRule to launch the Oppo app. Given the power of iRule, this is very limiting.


Willie


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22719445
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. That means there are two less remotes I have to learn IR codes for, which is cool.
> 
> Mark



Yeah, IP or RS232 is really the way to go, you also will add the ability to see the status of your AVR on the remote via feedbacks which is really nice, especially for zone 2 scenarios. IR is for dumb devices you mainly just turn on and off in my personal opinion


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22720010
> 
> 
> I received a response similar to the one Oppo gave you earlier today:: "The player will always listen for port 7624. The application will then switch to the port the player desires (if different) automatically by programming the remote to switch the port based on the feedback it gets from the player. The remote has to do this anyways for the IP Address, so it should be able to do this for the port as well".
> 
> Clearly, "what have here is failure to communicate", or a lack of desire on the part of both parties. In either case, I will make an effort to elevate this issue to both companies executive leadership.
> 
> In the interim, as a work around I have set iRule to launch the Oppo app. Given the power of iRule, this is very limiting.
> 
> Willie



Worked on this for a couple of very frustrating hours last night. Tried every port number mentioned above. I did get a green light on a network gateway with my IP address and ports 13000 and 48360, but no response from the BDP-93.


Maybe iRule support can work some magic with the Oppo guys to get this going.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7400_100#post_22661356
> 
> 
> I am thinking about picking up one of those cheap GC 100-12 units so that I can use it in my HT rack for serial control of the projector and my Denon AVR. What does the newer firmware bring to the table?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7400_100#post_22661498
> 
> 
> Then it sounds like the unit has software release prior to 3.0 (see link below), which had the beacon feature and DHCP support. I guess the question is how to get it updated from Global Cache, as I think it may be a challenge to locate it on the network without a beacon feature and no automatic IP address assignment via DHCP. Maybe have to hook up a computer directly to set it up? Which is probably not a big deal.
> 
> Edit: Which seller did you purchase from? There are two on there now, and the seller "thetraveler1969" has multiple units.
> 
> Edit 2: I called GC support, and it costs $35 to upgrade the GC-100 models, and that includes return shipping. He said they just set up an RMA, and I could (theoretically) have the seller ship it directly to them, which would save me some money. I asked about setting up units prior to firmware 3.0 (no beacon or DHCP support), and he said they have a built-in static IP address and you connect a computer with a crossover cable. For me, I would want to have mine updated to simplify my life during setup. It would still end up being cheaper than an iTach IP2SL, and it would have two serial ports vice the one on the IP2SL. The single concurrent handset connection limitation is not an issue for my setup, as this would only be for the basement theater.
> 
> Mark
> http://www.globalcache.com/files/docs/ReleaseNotes_GC-100v32.pdf



I mailed off the GC-100-12 to Global Cache' today to get the firmware update. By the way, the unit I purchased from ebay had three contact closure connectors, but only two of them were correct; the third one has three "houses" instead of two in the connector. Oddly, that is what he showed in the picture, so I can't say anything. However, I wonder what that other connector is for.


Mark


----------



## IGO2XS

Hey guys I have a couple of questions. I have had my iRule setup in operation for 7 months now and really enjoying the control. I do have the iPhone 5 now and I thought since iRule Builder has the iPhone 5 handset option I would go ahead and update it so I could enjoy the extra real estate on my screen. I looked back in the thread and saw the copy and paste recommendation so I did just that. i set up the new iphone 5 1136 x 640 handset and copied and pasted the panels from my iPhone 4 handset. I was able to copy all of the pages but now I have midget buttons on my iPhone 5 handset I am not the sharpest tac in the box so if you could tell me what I have done wrong I would appreciate it.


Also, while I have your ears I have my Oppo BD-93 set up with rs232 commands. I also have the feedback working as well. For some reason every now and then I can't get my commands to work. It looks like I am connected to the gateway when this happens, I end up resyncing the page and then it works. I am just wondering why I would loose connectivity.


any direction would be appreciated. Mark


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7450_50#post_22723443
> 
> 
> Worked on this for a couple of very frustrating hours last night. Tried every port number mentioned above. I did get a green light on a network gateway with my IP address and ports 13000 and 48360, but no response from the BDP-93.
> 
> Maybe iRule support can work some magic with the Oppo guys to get this going.



Jim,


Any reason you can't use RS232 ?


Cheers,


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS*  /t/1351981/irule/7450_50#post_22724738
> 
> 
> Also, while I have your ears I have my Oppo BD-93 set up with rs232 commands. I also have the feedback working as well. For some reason every now and then I can't get my commands to work. It looks like I am connected to the gateway when this happens, I end up resyncing the page and then it works. I am just wondering why I would loose connectivity.
> 
> any direction would be appreciated. Mark



Mark,


No idea on the lost connection ... sorry !


What feedbacks are you using ? I've got track number plus I've used the Verbose Mode command to get the elapsed track time counter, but I can't seem to get Audio Mode.


Cheers,


----------



## blkicevic

help please....

I am using the ir remote codes for my denon 3312ci using the Denon Receiver/Preamp AVR Series Main Zone All Models commands. all commands work but i can not find a return command. Tried the return command on denon 3312 codes but that one does not work. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blkicevic*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22726201
> 
> 
> help please....
> 
> I am using the ir remote codes for my denon 3312ci using the Denon Receiver/Preamp AVR Series Main Zone All Models commands. all commands work but i can not find a return command. Tried the return command on denon 3312 codes but that one does not work. any help would be appreciated. thanks



I have a Denon 1908 and had to learn the return code via itach ip2ir and ilearn software, add this as a pronto hex code on the denon device and see if it works for you:


0000 006B 0000 00C8 0082 0041 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0030 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0B44 0082 0041 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0B44 0082 0041 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0B44 0081 0041 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0030 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0F12


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22724738
> 
> 
> Hey guys I have a couple of questions. I have had my iRule setup in operation for 7 months now and really enjoying the control. I do have the iPhone 5 now and I thought since iRule Builder has the iPhone 5 handset option I would go ahead and update it so I could enjoy the extra real estate on my screen. I looked back in the thread and saw the copy and paste recommendation so I did just that. i set up the new iphone 5 1136 x 640 handset and copied and pasted the panels from my iPhone 4 handset. I was able to copy all of the pages but now I have midget buttons on my iPhone 5 handset I am not the sharpest tac in the box so if you could tell me what I have done wrong I would appreciate it.


OK, so you copied an iPhone standard resolution handset to the iPhone 5 handset. That will result in "tiny button" syndrome.


If your handset is highly customized (from the iRule default handsets), then you'll probably have to import the Retina buttons and drag/drop replace your mini buttons with the Retina buttons. It's a little monotonous, but shouldn't take you more than an hour or so to do even a fairly complex remote like yours.


If your handset isn't _too_ customized, you can use the iRule template handset (File > New Handset) for iPhone 5 in your desired theme (with template devices) and then use Device Replacement to replace the template devices with your devices, then make changes from there to match your existing handset.


Depending on how complex your remote is, either could be viable options to get a new iPhone 5 handset going. The cool thing is, that if you're like me, you'll fool around with it for a week or two, so you can switch back and forth between the old handset for using the theater and the new handset for testing while you iron out the bugs.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22724738
> 
> 
> Also, while I have your ears I have my Oppo BD-93 set up with rs232 commands. I also have the feedback working as well. For some reason every now and then I can't get my commands to work. It looks like I am connected to the gateway when this happens, I end up resyncing the page and then it works. I am just wondering why I would loose connectivity.
> 
> any direction would be appreciated. Mark


Not sure about this one. If you're connected to the gateway and communication is successful (green gateway icon in lower-right, and green arrows on lower-left when you push buttons), then it sounds like a serial issue. Just because it's easy, there are a couple of things you could try. Delete and re-add the gateway, and see if that has any effect. Try disconnecting the feedback temporarily and see if that has any effect. You could also try power-cycling and then resetting the GC-100 or iTach. That's the easy stuff. The harder stuff is swapping serial cables and trying a different gateway or router to find the issue. Troubleshooting all this stuff can be fun, can't it?


SC


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22723443
> 
> 
> Worked on this for a couple of very frustrating hours last night. Tried every port number mentioned above. I did get a green light on a network gateway with my IP address and ports 13000 and 48360, but no response from the BDP-93.
> 
> Maybe iRule support can work some magic with the Oppo guys to get this going.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22725113
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> Any reason you can't use RS232 ?
> 
> Cheers,



Peter,

Its not that I can't use RS232, although it would mean purchasing a new iTach to do that.


I do have it working now using IR with my iTach IP2IR, but I always prefer to use IP whenever possible. IP wasn't possible before, so I was happy to use IR. I have the BDP-93 hooked up to my network over Cat 5 already, so now that IP is possible, I'd prefer to be able to switch to IP and remove the IR connection from my rack and maybe get feedback someday as well.


----------



## Jim Clamage

ecrabb,

Any chance you could take the lead in trying to help figure out the Oppo IP/port connection issues with iRule we've been banging our heads against the past few days?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS*  /t/1351981/irule/7470#post_22724738
> 
> 
> Hey guys I have a couple of questions. I have had my iRule setup in operation for 7 months now and really enjoying the control. I do have the iPhone 5 now and I thought since iRule Builder has the iPhone 5 handset option I would go ahead and update it so I could enjoy the extra real estate on my screen. I looked back in the thread and saw the copy and paste recommendation so I did just that. i set up the new iphone 5 1136 x 640 handset and copied and pasted the panels from my iPhone 4 handset. I was able to copy all of the pages but now I have midget buttons on my iPhone 5 handset I am not the sharpest tac in the box so if you could tell me what I have done wrong I would appreciate it.
> 
> Also, while I have your ears I have my Oppo BD-93 set up with rs232 commands. I also have the feedback working as well. For some reason every now and then I can't get my commands to work. It looks like I am connected to the gateway when this happens, I end up resyncing the page and then it works. I am just wondering why I would loose connectivity.
> 
> any direction would be appreciated. Mark


It may be that your iPhone 4 build was just a standard iPhone build, not one made for that particular phone. If so, you may not have used the Retina Display graphics (buttons and backgrounds), so the buttons look half as big as they should. Retina Displays have twice the number of pixels per inch, or four times the number of pixels overall. Trade in your buttons for Retina Display buttons and your backgrounds for retina Display backgrounds, and you'll likely see what you want.


----------



## NicksHitachi

I think the iphone 4 has retina too, but the #of pixels is different since the iphone 5 is bigger......


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22726616
> 
> 
> ecrabb,
> 
> Any chance you could take the lead in trying to help figure out the Oppo IP/port connection issues with iRule we've been banging our heads against the past few days?


Hi, Jim -


- The IP protocol is not the same as the RS-232, so stop the banging.









- iRule has prelim protocol docs, and Oppo IP control will be integrated

- Test hardware on the way


In short, this is in motion.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## Willie

I thought I read that Roomie had the Oppo incorporated into their software. I have no idea if competition in the marketplace has an effect in this instance . . .


Willie


Posted this at almost the exact moment SC posted his response above. Awesome news. I look forward to retiring one more IR piece.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22726967
> 
> 
> Hi, Jim -
> 
> - The IP protocol is not the same as the RS-232, so stop the banging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - iRule has prelim protocol docs, and Oppo IP control will be integrated
> 
> - Test hardware on the way
> 
> In short, this is in motion.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Great to hear, many thanks ecrabb.


I'll get a band-aid for my forehead and pretend to be patient...


----------



## blkicevic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22726246
> 
> 
> I have a Denon 1908 and had to learn the return code via itach ip2ir and ilearn software, add this as a pronto hex code on the denon device and see if it works for you:
> 
> 0000 006B 0000 00C8 0082 0041 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0030 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0B44 0082 0041 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0B44 0082 0041 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0B44 0081 0041 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0030 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0F12



Thanks for the info but it was not successful :-( bummed


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blkicevic*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22728678
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info but it was not successful :-( bummed


Hi blkicevic, try this one.

0000 006c 0000 0020 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0661 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 0661


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7500_50#post_22726967
> 
> 
> Hi, Jim -
> 
> - The IP protocol is not the same as the RS-232, so stop the banging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - iRule has prelim protocol docs, and Oppo IP control will be integrated
> 
> - Test hardware on the way
> 
> In short, this is in motion.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Great news ... thanks Steve !


Cheers,


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7500_50#post_22726967
> 
> 
> Hi, Jim -
> 
> - The IP protocol is not the same as the RS-232, so stop the banging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - iRule has prelim protocol docs, and Oppo IP control will be integrated
> 
> - Test hardware on the way
> 
> In short, this is in motion.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Steve ... another question ... will it be a device with commands and feedbacks, or a module ?


Cheers,


----------



## NicksHitachi

I got the GC-100-12 and am about ready to pull the trigger and jump in with you guys with the pro license. For the time being I am going to run the theater on my iphone and/or laptop but eventually I want an ipad for the ultimate setup. *For those of you using an iphone 4 or similar screen size device:*
how would you rate the functionality of irule for a dedicated home theater setup?
How many "buttons" can you fit on one page?
How many pages do you have to incorperate to have total control over an activity like "Watch Blu-Ray" or "Watch DirecTV"?
Can some of you possibly share some screen shots of your remotes? The irule site is kinda scarce on pics of the iphone interface..


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22730235
> 
> 
> I got the GC-100-12 and am about ready to pull the trigger and jump in with you guys with the pro license. For the time being I am going to run the theater on my iphone and/or laptop but eventually I want an ipad for the ultimate setup. *For those of you using an iphone 4 or similar screen size device:*
> how would you rate the functionality of irule for a dedicated home theater setup?
> How many "buttons" can you fit on one page?
> How many pages do you have to incorperate to have total control over an activity like "Watch Blu-Ray" or "Watch DirecTV"?
> Can some of you possibly share some screen shots of your remotes? The irule site is kinda scarce on pics of the iphone interface..



I use Kindle Fire running a custom ROM now in the theater but have a fully functional ipod layout that is used from time to time and in the rest of the house.


I use Steve Goff's steampunk templates

 



I use 3 pages for my DTV control:

 

 

 



I find them easy to use. I am not a channel surfer, pretty much live sports and recorded shows for me. I know some people miss the tactile buttons of a normal remote. I do sometimes, but the convenience of 1 remote that I can fully customize on my own is worth the trade off. I know my wife never would have used the PS3 for Netflix without iRule.


I don't have an easily accessible screen shot of my Hands Free panel for ipod, it looks similar to my Kindle version. I use this almost exclusively when watching recorded content. No need to look at the remote, swiping left activates the FF command 3 times for a quick skip of commercials and a tap on the screen hits play when ready.


----------



## sqmzeea

Hi Nick,


Here are some examples of my setup on iPhone/iPod - these are not retina....

 
 
 
 
 
 


I made the activity buttons nice and big for the small screen. My directv page is about as many buttons as I like to fit on a page otherwise hitting the wrong button becomes a real possibility. I use two drawers for the directv colours and number pad as you can see above (really love drawers!!).


On the Blu-ray page I can set my volume discretely to about -15dB, about as loud as my wife can handle in the media room.


-Mark


----------



## NicksHitachi

Thank you SS and SQM,


Those interfaces look awesome! I'm In. Off to get a license now.


I'm sure I'll be back with questions soon.


----------



## Willie

In so many ways iRule looks like it is the web-based incarnation of NetRemote 2, which was published by Promixis to work with Girder. Do the developers of this software have their origins with Promixis?


Willie


----------



## jimim

no none of them


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22726955
> 
> 
> I think the iphone 4 has retina too, but the #of pixels is different since the iphone 5 is bigger......


Yes, the iPhone 4 has a retina display, but I think you can use the standard build and it will just scale, like any other app.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7500_100#post_22730360
> 
> 
> I don't have an easily accessible screen shot of my Hands Free panel for ipod, it looks similar to my Kindle version. I use this almost exclusively when watching recorded content. No need to look at the remote, swiping left activates the FF command 3 times for a quick skip of commercials and a tap on the screen hits play when ready.



That is an awesome idea!


Mark


----------



## NicksHitachi

I started today with the pro license. Its a lot to digest all at once.


Is there any reason not to use retina designs in the iphone 4? I saw retina and non retina designs so i was using the retina versions.


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22732393
> 
> 
> I started today with the pro license. Its a lot to digest all at once.
> 
> Is there any reason not to use retina designs in the iphone 4? I saw retina and non retina designs so i was using the retina versions.


If you use non retina buttons on a retina screen, the buttons will be smaller.


----------



## blkicevic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22729048
> 
> 
> Hi blkicevic, try this one.
> 
> 0000 006c 0000 0020 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0661 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 001e 000a 001e 000a 0046 000a 0046 000a 0661


This worked!! Thanks


----------



## flopp

Is it possible to control tellstick duo from irule?


----------



## mickelin

Yes, if you use EventGhost with the TellstickDuo plugin and the Broadcaster plugin you can. Works great!


----------



## NicksHitachi

For those who are using those gc10012s off ebay, how did you find out its ip address? I cannot see the device when i type in the default address in my browser. I shorted DB9 pins 2-7 and plugged in, and device still wont come up in browser. I tried a crossover cable and straight into my network.


Any ideas?


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22733009
> 
> 
> If you use non retina buttons on a retina screen, the buttons will be smaller.


and the reverse is true as well.. if you use retina buttons on a non-retina screen, it will be bigger.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22729158
> 
> 
> Steve ... another question ... will it be a device with commands and feedbacks, or a module ?
> 
> Cheers,



It will be great if it got feedback integrated. Can't wait!


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500_50#post_22736371
> 
> 
> For those who are using those gc10012s off ebay, how did you find out its ip address? I cannot see the device when i type in the default address in my browser. I shorted DB9 pins 2-7 and plugged in, and device still wont come up in browser. I tried a crossover cable and straight into my network.
> 
> Any ideas?



Try iHelp from here ! 


Cheers,


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22736371
> 
> 
> For those who are using those gc10012s off ebay, how did you find out its ip address? I cannot see the device when i type in the default address in my browser. I shorted DB9 pins 2-7 and plugged in, and device still wont come up in browser. I tried a crossover cable and straight into my network.
> 
> Any ideas?



I use an iPhone app called "Fing" it's basically just a network scanner. Great for finding devices on your network and it's free. You can port scan with it as well.


Barring that most decent home routers will give you a DHCP table somewhere that let's you see all the connected clients


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22736807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22736371
> 
> 
> For those who are using those gc10012s off ebay, how did you find out its ip address? I cannot see the device when i type in the default address in my browser. I shorted DB9 pins 2-7 and plugged in, and device still wont come up in browser. I tried a crossover cable and straight into my network.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use an iPhone app called "Fing" it's basically just a network scanner. Great for finding devices on your network and it's free. You can port scan with it as well.
> 
> 
> Barring that most decent home routers will give you a DHCP table somewhere that let's you see all the connected clients
Click to expand...


Hi Yoshi,


it does not show up on the scan or in the router.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22736798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500_50#post_22736371
> 
> 
> For those who are using those gc10012s off ebay, how did you find out its ip address? I cannot see the device when i type in the default address in my browser. I shorted DB9 pins 2-7 and plugged in, and device still wont come up in browser. I tried a crossover cable and straight into my network.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try iHelp from here !
> 
> 
> Cheers,
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure this unit is running old firmware which cannot use beacon or ihelp but I'll give it a shot.



Either I'm overlooking something simple or this thing is a dud.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22736371
> 
> 
> For those who are using those gc10012s off ebay, how did you find out its ip address? I cannot see the device when i type in the default address in my browser. I shorted DB9 pins 2-7 and plugged in, and device still wont come up in browser. I tried a crossover cable and straight into my network.
> 
> Any ideas?



If it doesn't use DHCP and it defaults to an IP address on a different subnet from the one you're using, you won't see it. The GC-100 static IP default is 192.168.1.70, and if your network is not using 192.168.x.x (e.g. it might be using 10.0.x.x) you'll have to connect it directly to a PC (not your router) with a crossover cable. Then you'll have to temporarily put the PC on the same subnet as the GC-100 so you can connect to it and change the GC-100 to a static IP that's compatible with your network.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22737111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22736371
> 
> 
> For those who are using those gc10012s off ebay, how did you find out its ip address? I cannot see the device when i type in the default address in my browser. I shorted DB9 pins 2-7 and plugged in, and device still wont come up in browser. I tried a crossover cable and straight into my network.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't use DHCP and it defaults to an IP address on a different subnet from the one you're using, you won't see it. The GC-100 static IP default is 192.168.1.70, and if your network is not using 192.168.x.x (e.g. it might be using 10.0.x.x) you'll have to connect it directly to a PC (not your router) with a crossover cable. Then you'll have to temporarily put the PC on the same subnet as the GC-100 so you can connect to it and change the GC-100 to a static IP that's compatible with your network.
Click to expand...


Hi Krik,


thanks for for the advice and PM.



After I connect the crossover cable how to I setup the subnet to connect to the GC?


----------



## johnsills1

HTPC Feedback:


I'm trying to figure out how to get feedbacks from MCE Controller (if it's even possible)


My goal is to have the ability to look at my iRule device and know if the computer in another room is on/off.


Is this possible? If so, can someone help me out


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22737188
> 
> 
> After I connect the crossover cable how to I setup the subnet to connect to the GC?



On your PC you have to change network settings to use a static IP of 192.168.1.x (assuming your GC-100 is at 192.168.1.70) and a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 . You can Google how to do that, depending on which OS you're running. Under Windows, you can then type IPCONFIG in a CMD window to verify the IP you're using. Then connect the GC-100 directly to the PC via a crossover cable and see if you can access the setup page in a browser at 192.168.1.70. If not, it may not be working.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22729158
> 
> 
> Steve ... another question ... will it be a device with commands and feedbacks, or a module ?
> 
> Cheers,


Whoah - sorry guys, got way behind on replies, here.


The Oppo would be a standard device w/feedback like other BD players. You'll just pick IR, RS-232, or IP.


Where modules are particularly advantageous are either with complex non-standardizable protocols (i.e. with device addresses in control protocol and feedback) as in lighting controllers, or where feedback is beyond simple textual or numeric feedback, (i.e. cover art from AVR or media player).


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22732393
> 
> 
> I started today with the pro license. Its a lot to digest all at once.


Be sure you use the Quick-Start guide to get started, then the tutorials on the support site. Much better than trying to muddle your way through by winging it.

http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/497964-all-irule-tutorials 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22732393
> 
> 
> Is there any reason not to use retina designs in the iphone 4? I saw retina and non retina designs so i was using the retina versions.


Yes, use the Retina handsets and Retina buttons.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22733009
> 
> 
> If you use non retina buttons on a retina screen, the buttons will be smaller.


Yes - not just smaller, but exactly half-size. Retina displays are double the resolution of their standard-pixel-density counterparts, so if you put "x1" or standard resolution buttons on a Retina display, they will be half-size, aka tiny. The exception to this is syncing a standard resolution handset on a Retina iPhone/iPod touch. In that case, iRule does it, but simply doubles the size of the handset and buttons, and displays them at half-resolution to do so, so just like running an application that hasn't been updated for Retina, it just doesn't look as sharp as a Retina. I was using my iPhone 4 that way for months because I was too lazy to re-do my handset design. Depending on how old you are, you may not even really notice.










SC


----------



## flopp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22734975
> 
> 
> Yes, if you use EventGhost with the TellstickDuo plugin and the Broadcaster plugin you can. Works great!



Thanks, then I will buy a duo as soon as I can.


It will be fun to start creating my remotes.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22737243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22737188
> 
> 
> After I connect the crossover cable how to I setup the subnet to connect to the GC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On your PC you have to change network settings to use a static IP of 192.168.1.x (assuming your GC-100 is at 192.168.1.70) and a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 . You can Google how to do that, depending on which OS you're running. Under Windows, you can then type IPCONFIG in a CMD window to verify the IP you're using. Then connect the GC-100 directly to the PC via a crossover cable and see if you can access the setup page in a browser at 192.168.1.70. If not, it may not be working.
Click to expand...


Hi Krik,


Yes all of this above is what i was doing, it looks like mine is a dud. Im gonna contact the seller traveler or something and see if hell switch it out since he has so many of them.


Thats what you get sometimes











I was able to control my Directv over IP though and its pretty cool just not $100 dollars worth!


----------



## Steve Goff

I use the Fing app on my iOS devices to find out the ip addresses of every device on the network. That includes my ip2ir and my Inegra preamp. It is a very valuable free app.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22737213
> 
> 
> HTPC Feedback:
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to get feedbacks from MCE Controller (if it's even possible)
> 
> My goal is to have the ability to look at my iRule device and know if the computer in another room is on/off.
> 
> Is this possible? If so, can someone help me out



No one has any information about this?


----------



## cheezit73

John mce controller is one way only and therefore does not provide feedback. You will probably need to learn event ghost to do that. However I offer you a simpler solution. Just set your computer to sleep after 30 min and then use irule to wake it with a magic packet when you need to use it. You won't be able to have a feedback to see that it is off but can reasonably expect sleep mode to work as it should.


----------



## mickelin

I have implemented feedback of sorts from my HTPC. I use EventGhost rather than the MCE Controller to control my HTPC (and the rest of my house) from iRule. Using the EG Dynamic Webserver, I publish various information about the system state on a webpage. Using the iRule url-widget, I can push feedback from the HTPC to iRule. Works really well. Post again if you want more details.


----------



## johnsills1

Yes, I would like more details....


I'm also wondering if anyone can help me out with this so called magic packet. I have an Acer Aspire Revo 3700, and I am not sure it will allow for wake on lan.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22739395
> 
> 
> Yes, I would like more details....
> 
> I'm also wondering if anyone can help me out with this so called magic packet. I have an Acer Aspire Revo 3700, and I am not sure it will allow for wake on lan.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22739395
> 
> 
> Yes, I would like more details....
> 
> I'm also wondering if anyone can help me out with this so called magic packet. I have an Acer Aspire Revo 3700, and I am not sure it will allow for wake on lan.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22739395
> 
> 
> Yes, I would like more details....
> 
> I'm also wondering if anyone can help me out with this so called magic packet. I have an Acer Aspire Revo 3700, and I am not sure it will allow for wake on lan.


From a forum discussion I found via google you have to enable wake on LAN in the bios under power management:

"Enable : Power on by PCIE devices


Then set you app or program to MAC and IP address!! i now works!! after ages of trying!"


You may also have to enable it in device manager. You can find the MAC address via the command prompt or a phone app like Fing that maps your network.


----------



## cheezit73

In addition to wake on LAN being enabled in the bios you need to go into the device manager under windows and click on the properties of your network adapter. Under the settings you need to make sure wol is enabled under advanced you need to check the box wake on magic packet only otherwise any network traffic will wake it.


----------



## rworne

I reverse engineered the IP commands for the Oppo and also got it working tonight. I've been looking around to see if anyone else managed to do it.


It goes something like this:


Send ""NOTIFY OREMOTE LOGIN" as a UDP broadcast to host 255.255.255.255 and port 7624.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Not sure why they would want something that complicated. Hopefully by the time they document the protocol for the BDP-103 they will have something much simpler (just open a specific (fixed) TCP port at the known IP address and send commands, and support multiple simultaneous connections).


----------



## Yannick Verry

Hey guys,

First post here with 2 questions i can't figure out. Just started using iRule..


Where can we setup the communication speed and other specs when using a RS-232 control ? Didn't find it yet.

Also to add gateways, can we do it from the builder or only through iPad ? I see the icon on iPad but nothing on my PC.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Yes, you add gateways from your iPad, not the Builder. But once the gateways are set up you can save everything for easy restore if you need to (do Backup Gateways from the Sync page).


RS-232 settings are controlled by the gateway itself. So, for example, if you have a Global Cache iTach or GC-100 you go to its setup page with your web browser (enter the IP address of the gateway in the browser).


----------



## Yannick Verry

Thanks ;-)


----------



## flopp

How do I send web commands to my dreambox from iRule?

I have tried to add a button with an URL but this open up my safari ever time I press the button.


I have read about SOAP where can I choose this in irule builder?


Edit: I have now found the tutorial for this. Http command is the correct name


----------



## starhubble

Hey guys!


Has anyone looked into the Wii U and the possibilities of controlling it using either IR or IP? I've been looking around for info on this but it seems to be scarce.


I know the Wii Gamepad has an IR emitter but the main use for that is to control your TV set. Does the Wii U even have an IR receiver?


Thanks!


----------



## politby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22739351
> 
> 
> I have implemented feedback of sorts from my HTPC. I use EventGhost rather than the MCE Controller to control my HTPC (and the rest of my house) from iRule. Using the EG Dynamic Webserver, I publish various information about the system state on a webpage. Using the iRule url-widget, I can push feedback from the HTPC to iRule. Works really well. Post again if you want more details.



Yes please share


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22745714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22739351
> 
> 
> I have implemented feedback of sorts from my HTPC. I use EventGhost rather than the MCE Controller to control my HTPC (and the rest of my house) from iRule. Using the EG Dynamic Webserver, I publish various information about the system state on a webpage. Using the iRule url-widget, I can push feedback from the HTPC to iRule. Works really well. Post again if you want more details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please share
Click to expand...

+1 for mickelin, please share.

 

Thanks!

_______

Axel


----------



## NicksHitachi

I just made a handset for an old iPad I picked up. I've been playing with IP control of my Directv receivers until my gc-100s get here. Does anyone know why my drawers might not be working? it's weird like they are cut off and a part of the main pages? I can see the edge of the drawer but it's not functional.


Also can someone tell me how to get feedback to work on Directv?


Nicholas


----------



## Larry M

I just got an Ipad and I would like to automate it in my theater (in progress)


Does Irule work with Lutrons Spacer System?


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7550_50#post_22746784
> 
> 
> I just made a handset for an old iPad I picked up. I've been playing with IP control of my Directv receivers until my gc-100s get here. Does anyone know why my drawers might not be working? it's weird like they are cut off and a part of the main pages? I can see the edge of the drawer but it's not functional.
> 
> Also can someone tell me how to get feedback to work on Directv?
> 
> Nicholas



Take a look at the iRule tutorial page under 'The Advanced Remote' for DirecTV control and feedback and see if that helps...


jidelite


----------



## Murilo

Are there programmers or people on the internet who would program or set up and build templates for you for irule?


Looking at irule trial version program im quite disappointed at the predefined templates, although im just using a trial version, I dont know if its different with the paid version.


Portrait mode also offers nothing in the way of a template.


The last remote i programmed was a nevo, and it was not that hard, when you imported a device a template was produced with it and then you could customize it, but at least it had a starting point.


Irule seems overwhelming due to lack of predefined templates. Plus I would basically have to create two pages for every device, in portrait and ladscape.


----------



## flopp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22734975
> 
> 
> Yes, if you use EventGhost with the TellstickDuo plugin and the Broadcaster plugin you can. Works great!



Hi, what device do I choose in irule builder?


----------



## ecrabb

Hi Murilo,


I'm wondering about a couple of things you wrote if you wouldn't mind indulging me.


First, what is it about the iRule templates that disappoints you? Something besides orientation?


Second, I'm wondering why you referred to "lack of predefined templates". When you create a handset, iRule basically creates a set of pages for all but the most obscure activities, with template devices that can be swapped for the actual controlled devices, and you should have a basic, working remote, ready for customization in under half an hour - even your first time out, very much giving you that "starting point" you mentioned.


Last, what's your thought process regarding duplicating your remote in both orientations? For years, we've used all our remote controls in a single orientation, and almost universally "touch panels" in one orientation. Games often run only in a single orientation, and even many built-in apps on both iOS and Android only run in one orientation. I've heard the "I need it in both orientations" idea before, so you're not the first, but I'm just curious to hear a little more on what benefit you feel is offered by having a remote control in both orientations.


Very curious to hear more about what you're thinking on these things.


Thanks!


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22747747
> 
> 
> Does Irule work with Lutrons Spacer System?


Absolutely.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22746784
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why my drawers might not be working? it's weird like they are cut off and a part of the main pages? I can see the edge of the drawer but it's not functional.


Have you set the "pinned" property to "no"? Have you set the percentage property so the drawer opens (or is open) to the correct limit? Have you put the content in the correct place on drawer's source page, i.e. buttons on left side of page for a drawer that opens from the right?


SC


----------



## Murilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22748596
> 
> 
> Hi Murilo,
> 
> I'm wondering about a couple of things you wrote if you wouldn't mind indulging me.
> 
> First, what is it about the iRule templates that disappoints you? Something besides orientation?
> 
> Second, I'm wondering why you referred to "lack of predefined templates". When you create a handset, iRule basically creates a set of pages for all but the most obscure activities, with template devices that can be swapped for the actual controlled devices, and you should have a basic, working remote, ready for customization in under half an hour - even your first time out, very much giving you that "starting point" you mentioned.
> 
> Last, what's your thought process regarding duplicating your remote in both orientations? For years, we've used all our remote controls in a single orientation, and almost universally "touch panels" in one orientation. Games often run only in a single orientation, and even many built-in apps on both iOS and Android only run in one orientation. I've heard the "I need it in both orientations" idea before, so you're not the first, but I'm just curious to hear a little more on what benefit you feel is offered by having a remote control in both orientations.
> 
> Very curious to hear more about what you're thinking on these things.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> SC



Im not sure if your familiar with nevo software so I am comparing it against that.


I was disappointed you get 1 predefined template for each activity, in the most non malicious way I felt irule creators were a bit lazy compared to nevo with what is provided. The dvr template did not even have fast forward rewind that I could see. Not a big deal. But still with nevo for each activity or device pages there was many different template styles to choose from. Not just 1. I also liked on my nevo as soon as you imported a device, a template page was automatically created for the device with all the buttons, you didnt need to copy and replace individual buttons like it shows in the irule tutorial, and you also had different template options predefined for each device. So basically in my nevo, if I import a denon receiver, it imported buttons like the irule, but also created a page automatically with full buttons and different layouts for the denon avr. Irule seems less robust and not as well thought out in that regard unless im missing something or wrong about this. Again im extremely new.


Also for orientation do you mean why I need to create a page for when i turn my ipad?


Again not having used irule you will need to correct me, but if i am using my ipad mini horizontally (i assume this means landscape mode), but decide to switch to 1 hand since its more comfortable and turn it vertically, what will happen? I assume portrait pages need to be created so when you turn the device it displays something. I dont know what happens or if i am wrong on this. And if to do that you need portrait pages, again I have no template options for the ipad mini for portrait mode. Also being a nevo owner i had a nice dock, if I want a dock for my ipad mini to sit and charge on its gonna need to sit vertically. And I was hoping i could navigate from the dock as well so I did not even have to hold it to control it.


----------



## Murilo

A few other questions, is there anywhere people upload there irule build files. In my days of nevo and pronto, people could upload there builds, it would be nice starting point to be able to use other peoples but I dont think that has happened?


Also for icons, one main one i cant even see is an AVR icon, does that mean I would to create one?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22748609
> 
> 
> Im not sure if your familiar with nevo software so I am comparing it against that.
> 
> I was disappointed you get 1 predefined template for each activity, in the most non malicious way I felt irule creators were a bit lazy compared to nevo with what is provided. The dvr template did not even have fast forward rewind that I could see. Not a big deal. But still with nevo for each activity or device pages there was many different template styles to choose from. Not just 1. I also liked on my nevo as soon as you imported a device, a template page was automatically created for the device with all the buttons, you didnt need to copy and replace individual buttons like it shows in the irule tutorial, and you also had different template options predefined for each device. So basically in my nevo, if I import a denon receiver, it imported buttons like the irule, but also created a page automatically with full buttons and different layouts for the denon avr. Irule seems less robust and not as well thought out in that regard unless im missing something or wrong about this. Again im extremely new.
> 
> Also for orientation do you mean why I need to create a page for when i turn my ipad?
> 
> Again not having used irule you will need to correct me, but if i am using my ipad mini horizontally (i assume this means landscape mode), but decide to switch to 1 hand since its more comfortable and turn it vertically, what will happen? I assume portrait pages need to be created so when you turn the device it displays something. I dont know what happens or if i am wrong on this. And if to do that you need portrait pages, again I have no template options for the ipad mini for portrait mode. Also being a nevo owner i had a nice dock, if I want a dock for my ipad mini to sit and charge on its gonna need to sit vertically. And I was hoping i could navigate from the dock as well so I did not even have to hold it to control it.


Templates in iRule are a starting point, an introduction into what iRule "could" look like. Unlike Nevo, iRule is designed to be infinitely customizable in any imaginable way by the programmer. iRule may not be for you. iRule takes some time to learn. iRule is for people with a passion for this kind of customization. It is definitely not a plug and play proposition. The default templates in iRule are, without a doubt, the smallest, most insignificant feature of the software. Of course, the customizability is one of its greatest features. This is not the case with Nevo.


Recently, I've spent several weeks building all of my portrait pages that equal my landscape pages. Seriously, about 40 hours worth. I am now reconsidering. It's cool watching it flip but is that why I'm doing it? At this point, I don't know. I could see your point with the iPad Mini but I only use an iPad.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22748598
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> SC



That is cool to hear Irule will work with the Lutron Spacer System. How does it work? I am completely lost since the Ipad doesn't send out an IR signal. Or does it?


I quickly went to the IRule web site...would I need something like this?

 
ITACH WF2IR 


I could hide this wireless device in one of my columns and the IR signal can blast across the room (13ft) to the Lutron Spacer System


----------



## Willie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22748733
> 
> 
> iRule takes some time to learn. iRule is for people with a passion for this kind of customization. It is definitely not a plug and play proposition . . . the customizability is one of its greatest features.



+1


I am in no way affiliated with iRule; I am however an iRule fanboy. I love the ability to design a layout, import my own graphics, and implement my own lack of taste and aesthetics. YMMV.


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22748702
> 
> 
> A few other questions, is there anywhere people upload there irule build files. In my days of nevo and pronto, people could upload there builds, it would be nice starting point to be able to use other peoples but I dont think that has happened?
> 
> Also for icons, one main one i cant even see is an AVR icon, does that mean I would to create one?



Have you looked at Roomie Remote? Wanting ready built templates, that product might be a better fit for you than iRule.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flopp*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22748589
> 
> 
> Hi, what device do I choose in irule builder?



Just create a new device and add a bunch of Network Codes, one for each event you want EG to react to. The Data part of each code should be prefixed udp. Add a device and a gateway on the Handset for the HTPC and configure the Broadcaster plugin in EG. Then you should be good to go.


----------



## Anthony A.

does anyone know the url for the zappiti app used for the dune media player? i tried launching it using zappiti:// but it does nothing.


----------



## lewis

New to iRule and need confirmation if this is possible. Most of the components I want to control are in the HT room although my FIOS DVR box is in a separate area about 13 feet away. Can I use a Pyramid IR extender to convert an IR signal in the HT room to RF and back to IR to control the FIOS DVR?


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewis*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22750641
> 
> 
> New to iRule and need confirmation if this is possible. Most of the components I want to control are in the HT room although my FIOS DVR box is in a separate area about 13 feet away. Can I use a Pyramid IR extender to convert an IR signal in the HT room to RF and back to IR to control the FIOS DVR?



is IP control not an option? What brand/model is the "verizion fios DVR"?


If you can't use IP I'd just get another global cache unit for getting IR to the DVR.


----------



## TheYoshi

For those of you messing with DTV channel feedbacks, I finally got around to setting mine up today and had a question, are you all using separate gateways in addition to separate devices?


That was the only way I could get things working and it seems like a lot of pointless work/configuration on the handset. I get the different devices (what I've taken to calling virtual devices) to create independent feedback buffers but I don't get why you should have to have multiple gateways as well. Just curious if everyone else is finding the same. When I set it up and tried to add all of the devices to one gateway I get the same result I would get if I had just one device.


I posted something about this on iRule's support portal as well, it seems a bit strange to me.


That said, it's working thanks to the hard work that Clam and SeldomSeen put into this, thanks guys!


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22750781
> 
> 
> is IP control not an option? What brand/model is the "verizion fios DVR"?
> 
> If you can't use IP I'd just get another global cache unit for getting IR to the DVR.



What would someone use to control a JVC projector RS45 and an IR controlled lighting? I don't have an outlet nearby.


Would iTach TCP/IP to IR (Infrared Control) With Power Over Ethernet work?


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22748601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22746784
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why my drawers might not be working? it's weird like they are cut off and a part of the main pages? I can see the edge of the drawer but it's not functional.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you set the "pinned" property to "no"? Have you set the percentage property so the drawer opens (or is open) to the correct limit? Have you put the content in the correct place on drawer's source page, i.e. buttons on left side of page for a drawer that opens from the right?
> 
> 
> SC
Click to expand...


thank you this fixed my drawers not opening problem.


How do I add drawers to panels? i deleted some when they were not working and i need to add some. i have added some to the Drawers panel and added some in the actual activity panels but haven't been successful in adding drawers that show up and work.


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22751586
> 
> 
> What would someone use to control a JVC projector RS45 and an IR controlled lighting? I don't have an outlet nearby.
> 
> Would iTach TCP/IP to IR (Infrared Control) With Power Over Ethernet work?



Yes you could certainly use a POE iTach although a couple thoughts.


1. That projector supports IP control (and RS232 control) from what I can tell (iRule has a predefined device for IP/RS232 and I see it has both an ethernet jack and an RS232 port)


2. If you have a projector you have power there right? Can't you just split the projector's outlet? an iTach draws VERY little power


Given the above I'd do the following.


1. Just control via IP, if you're running POE for an iTach that means you should be able to just run regular ethernet to the projector and negate the need for an iTach.


IP control is actually the most simple setup you can have for iRule, you simply define your controls, your device and then set up the gateway. Why introduce iTachs unless absolutely necessary? Also if you're going to introduce an iTach I'd go with RS232 before IR for two way communication (feedbacks) and such.


Just my 0.02


----------



## cheezit73

Been working on my iRule setup recently. I rearranged my whole rack since I got a new Denon 4311 for the Theatre room, moved the theatre room AVR to be the front room AVR and moved the front room AVR to now be in control of the Bedroom. This obviously requires some iRule adjustments and can I just say that the replace features and drawers are a lifesaver! I am really liking the drawers as I created one for each of my AVR's volume controls and easily assigned them to each respective activity. Here are some pictures, I especially like my lighting drawer for the Theatre room.


Front Room DirecTv drawer closed:
 


Front Room DirecTv drawer opened:
 


Theatre Room HTPC drawers closed:
 


Theatre Room HTPC Audio drawer open:
 


Theatre Room HTPC Lights drawer open:
 


Back to work.....


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22751602
> 
> 
> thank you this fixed my drawers not opening problem.
> 
> How do I add drawers to panels? i deleted some when they were not working and i need to add some. i have added some to the Drawers panel and added some in the actual activity panels but haven't been successful in adding drawers that show up and work.



To add you simply go into the panel you want to add it to then click "more" on the right side (where Images, Devices, Feedbacks, etc. are). Drawers are found under widgets, just drag it where you want it.


Here's a screenshot of one of my drawers that is working just fine. To give you a baseline.


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22751658
> 
> 
> Been working on my iRule setup recently. I rearranged my whole rack since I got a new Denon 4311 for the Theatre room, moved the theatre room AVR to be the front room AVR and moved the front room AVR to now be in control of the Bedroom. This obviously requires some iRule adjustments and can I just say that the replace features and drawers are a lifesaver! I am really liking the drawers as I created one for each of my AVR's volume controls and easily assigned them to each respective activity. Here are some pictures, I especially like my lighting drawer for the Theatre room.
> 
> 
> Back to work.....



Looks awesome! What's this part in the image below for, are you getting some kind of meter out of the 4311 (I'm a 4311 guy as well so I'm interested)?


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7560_60#post_22751784
> 
> 
> Looks awesome! What's this part in the image below for, are you getting some kind of meter out of the 4311 (I'm a 4311 guy as well so I'm interested)?



Thanks!


They are just quick volume presets. Prior to using drawers I had the labels over some silver buttons but I could not make it fit nicely within the constraints of the drawer. Still need to work on ideas for the buttons which is harder for me now that iRule does not let you pull images from the builder library any more. On another note did you get anywhere with Pandora art feedback from the 4311 to iRule?


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22751808
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> They are just quick volume presets. Prior to using drawers I had the labels over some silver buttons but I could not make it fit nicely within the constraints of the drawer. Still need to work on ideas for the buttons which is harder for me now that iRule does not let you pull images from the builder library any more. On another note did you get anywhere with Pandora art feedback from the 4311 to iRule?



Ah, cool idea. So far no reply on the Pandora art. I will say the 4311 has a pretty horrible pandora implementation, lots of issues. Fantastic AVR otherwise though.


----------



## NicksHitachi

Question for anyone using an Onkyo x007 model AVR. Which "device" are you using(set of codes) and did you have to do anything special to get it to work? I downloaded the Onkyo ip codes and setup the Onkyo. set static ip in Onkyo, enabled net control and disabled dchp and I get nothing...... The directv receivers went to work right away?

thanks

Nicholas


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22752048
> 
> 
> Question for anyone using an Onkyo x007 model AVR. Which "device" are you using(set of codes) and did you have to do anything special to get it to work? I downloaded the Onkyo ip codes and setup the Onkyo. set static ip in Onkyo, enabled net control and disabled dchp and I get nothing......


Did you create a Network Gateway with that static IP, and on port 60128?


SC


----------



## bkent100

Newbie question. Got my basic setup in place, here it is.


Equipment:


Onkyo 709 controlled via network

Panasonic gt50 controlled via itach wireless to ir

Oppo bdp-103 controlled via itach wireless to ir

Cisco 8600 hd cable box controlled va itach wireless to ir

Apple TV on itach wireless as well

On the itach, just using the blaster.


I know I have good connectivity as on-off commands work. So here is the problem:


I have an entrance (single entrance with multiple power up and input commands) on my watch tv page. All of it seems to work with the exception of popping up the source page for the oppo, hitting the down pad button twice and hitting enter (which should select the hdmi back port on oppo). I have my video cable signal running through that port on oppo. I've tried various delay times but it always goes to the oppo home page and then the down pad commands just move it around.


Any recommendations?


Thanks,


BK


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22750831
> 
> 
> For those of you messing with DTV channel feedbacks, I finally got around to setting mine up today and had a question, are you all using separate gateways in addition to separate devices?
> 
> That was the only way I could get things working and it seems like a lot of pointless work/configuration on the handset. I get the different devices (what I've taken to calling virtual devices) to create independent feedback buffers but I don't get why you should have to have multiple gateways as well. Just curious if everyone else is finding the same. When I set it up and tried to add all of the devices to one gateway I get the same result I would get if I had just one device.



Can you create a different feedback item for each channel, rather than using the same one. If each feedback item only matches one channel (assuming the channel number is returned as part of the feedback), then they'll be kept separate.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22751658
> 
> 
> Been working on my iRule setup recently. I rearranged my whole rack since I got a new Denon 4311 for the Theatre room, moved the theatre room AVR to be the front room AVR and moved the front room AVR to now be in control of the Bedroom. This obviously requires some iRule adjustments and can I just say that the replace features and drawers are a lifesaver! I am really liking the drawers as I created one for each of my AVR's volume controls and easily assigned them to each respective activity. Here are some pictures, I especially like my lighting drawer for the Theatre room.
> 
> Front Room DirecTv drawer closed:
> 
> 
> Front Room DirecTv drawer opened:
> 
> 
> Theatre Room HTPC drawers closed:
> 
> 
> Theatre Room HTPC Audio drawer open:
> 
> 
> Theatre Room HTPC Lights drawer open:
> 
> 
> Back to work.....



Cheezit, what kind of effect are you getting with those light meters for HTPC? Are they lighting up vertically as you raise the lights?


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22752842
> 
> 
> Can you create a different feedback item for each channel, rather than using the same one. If each feedback item only matches one channel (assuming the channel number is returned as part of the feedback), then they'll be kept separate.



That's what I did, you have to have multiple feedbacks because a feedback can only be assigned to one device. Since I have multiple virtual devices (one for each channel as mentioned) I have the same number of feedbacks as I do devices. No other way to do it. Still doesn't solve the gateway issue.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

I don't just mean two feedbacks which have the same definition. I mean two different definitions (different "starts with", "prefix" or tokenization), so that each one only matches the feedback for one specific channel and doesn't match the feedback from a different channel.


Depending on the actual feedback strings you're getting, that might be hard to do. But if each feedback item only matches the feedback from one channel, I don't see how they can get mixed up. It would be just like defining, say, volume and current input for a device. Those two feedbacks wouldn't match each other's feedback data, so they would be kept completely separate by iRule.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkent100*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22752711
> 
> 
> I have an entrance (single entrance with multiple power up and input commands) on my watch tv page. All of it seems to work with the exception of popping up the source page for the oppo, hitting the down pad button twice and hitting enter (which should select the hdmi back port on oppo). I have my video cable signal running through that port on oppo. I've tried various delay times but it always goes to the oppo home page and then the down pad commands just move it around.
> 
> Any recommendations?


If those commands work fine on buttons, but aren't working in a macro, then it's all about the delays between the commands. The problem is that iRule can fire off the sequence of commands much faster than the devices can process them. This can be especially problematic since you're using a blaster, as every device sees the whole string of commands, and the series can flood the input buffers on certain devices.


Try adding a really long delay before the Oppo commands start - say 3 seconds. If that works, then you back off the delay until the macro will run reliably.


SC


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22752207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22752048
> 
> 
> Question for anyone using an Onkyo x007 model AVR. Which "device" are you using(set of codes) and did you have to do anything special to get it to work? I downloaded the Onkyo ip codes and setup the Onkyo. set static ip in Onkyo, enabled net control and disabled dchp and I get nothing......
> 
> 
> 
> Did you create a Network Gateway with that static IP, and on port 60128?
> 
> 
> SC
Click to expand...


Yes, I set it up with same steps as Directv but used the correct IP and port for AVR. I can see AVR on network and everything and it has an internal web page which works but it's not responding to any IP commands. I've tried all the available Onkyo "devices" for ip control and no worky


----------



## ecrabb

NicksHitachi, is the Onkyo app working?


Wait, you said you set it up the same as DirecTV... DirecTV is an HTTP gateway, Onkyo is a Network Gateway. Make sure they are that way.


SC


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/7560_60#post_22752910
> 
> 
> Cheezit, what kind of effect are you getting with those light meters for HTPC? Are they lighting up vertically as you raise the lights?



I wish they were, but iRule is not there yet







I just have them for the look right now and what i have done is placed clear icons over the light bars for 2,4,6,8,10,20,30,40,50,60,70,80,90% and then off on the bottom and 100% on the top. This is through RS232 control of my Grafik Eye so you just touch the light bar in the approximate spot for the light output you want and then up top I have the five buttons for some scene presets. Now that iRule has feedback tokenization I should be able to get percentage feedback working and will display that below each bar (the 10% under zone 1 is just a label to get an idea of the look.) Unfortunately the feedback string from the Grafik eye rs232 device is very complicated to parse even with the tokenization I still have not been able to get it to work.


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22753055
> 
> 
> I don't just mean two feedbacks which have the same definition. I mean two different definitions (different "starts with", "prefix" or tokenization), so that each one only matches the feedback for one specific channel and doesn't match the feedback from a different channel.
> 
> Depending on the actual feedback strings you're getting, that might be hard to do. But if each feedback item only matches the feedback from one channel, I don't see how they can get mixed up. It would be just like defining, say, volume and current input for a device. Those two feedbacks wouldn't match each other's feedback data, so they would be kept completely separate by iRule.



Unfortunately not that simple I don't think, the feedback is structured as follows:

http://192.168.0.17:8080/tv/getProgInfo?major=501 returns:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]{
  "callsign": "HBOeHD",
  "date": "1997",
  "duration": 11700,
  "isOffAir": false,
  "isPclocked": 1,
  "isPpv": false,
  "isRecording": false,
  "isVod": false,
  "major": 501,
  "minor": 65535,
  "programId": "8563556",
  "rating": "PG-13",
  "startTime": 1356712200,
  "stationId": 2220258,
  "status": {
    "code": 200,
    "commandResult": 0,
    "msg": "OK.",
    "query": "/tv/getProgInfo?major=501"
  },
  "title": "Titanic"
}

[/CODE]


and http://192.168.0.17:8080/tv/getProgInfo?major=502 returns:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]{
  "callsign": "HB2eHD",
  "date": "2005",
  "duration": 5400,
  "isOffAir": false,
  "isPclocked": 1,
  "isPpv": false,
  "isRecording": false,
  "isVod": false,
  "major": 502,
  "minor": 65535,
  "programId": "3729762",
  "rating": "R",
  "startTime": 1356721200,
  "stationId": 6580978,
  "status": {
    "code": 200,
    "commandResult": 0,
    "msg": "OK.",
    "query": "/tv/getProgInfo?major=502"
  },
  "title": "Separate Lies"
}

[/CODE]


In theory I could do it as you suggest I suppose by using the callsign prefix for each station but that's even more tedious setup, also if for some reason the callsign changes at all that feedback will break.


I'm actually getting to a point where I'm considering a script running on a local computer to manage retrieval of the data and then just serving it via one call in iRule. I'm not super excited about building that out but it would be simpler on the iRule side and I could also handle processing of EPOCH time stamps which I can't do in iRule at all for displaying start time data.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

The query command you sent is part of the feedback, so to extract the title it seems like you could define something like:


prefix: *major=501"*"title": "

suffix: "


and change the 501 to 502 etc for each feedback. Yes you have to define one per channel, but they can all be part of the same device and use the same gateway.


I think that when feedback arrives, iRule has no context (it doesn't consider which device was just queried, because some feedback is completely asynchronous and has to be handled anyway). So you need something unique in each feedback definition (like the channel number) so iRule can tell what the feedback is for.


----------



## fight4yu

Had an Onkyo 818. I know Irule sells the Onkyo module for $15 per handset.. which I think is pretty steep price, as the Onkyo own Remote App is free and do pretty much the same.

So, I was just trying to see if I can bring up that app within irule. Anyone know what's the URL for that?


Thanks, and happy holiday!


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22753272
> 
> 
> NicksHitachi, is the Onkyo app working?
> 
> 
> Wait, you said you set it up the same as DirecTV... DirecTV is an HTTP gateway, Onkyo is a Network Gateway. Make sure they are that way.
> 
> 
> SC



Aha yes that fixed it.

*But Now pandora won't work.....*. I wonder if this has something to do with me turning off dhcp?




Thanks to you guys' help I now have the diectv and Onkyo working over ip with feedbacks. Except for pandora quitting.










This is waaay addictive, and I've only been with it for a week or so and probably have 20-30 hrs into learning it, But there is so much more to do and tweak! Lol


Really makes me appreciate some of you guys' custom artwork!


----------



## darthray

This look like it could be a perfect remote.


Irule recomend that I use WF2SL global cache to interact with my equipment using the RS232 connection (Onkyo886, Oppo103 JVC RS45/X30).

Where can I find Female to Female and Male to Female cables?



Thanks



Ray


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22751654
> 
> 
> Yes you could certainly use a POE iTach although a couple thoughts.
> 
> 1. That projector supports IP control (and RS232 control) from what I can tell (iRule has a predefined device for IP/RS232 and I see it has both an ethernet jack and an RS232 port)
> 
> 2. If you have a projector you have power there right? Can't you just split the projector's outlet? an iTach draws VERY little power
> 
> Given the above I'd do the following.
> 
> 1. Just control via IP, if you're running POE for an iTach that means you should be able to just run regular ethernet to the projector and negate the need for an iTach.
> 
> IP control is actually the most simple setup you can have for iRule, you simply define your controls, your device and then set up the gateway. Why introduce iTachs unless absolutely necessary? Also if you're going to introduce an iTach I'd go with RS232 before IR for two way communication (feedbacks) and such.
> 
> Just my 0.02



Yes that makes sense!

Good thing I ran extra Ethernet cables to the projector.


I think I still need an Itach with IR to take care of my lighting since it is the Lutron Spacer System


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22754381
> 
> 
> Had an Onkyo 818. I know Irule sells the Onkyo module for $15 per handset.. which I think is pretty steep price, as the Onkyo own Remote App is free and do pretty much the same.
> 
> So, I was just trying to see if I can bring up that app within irule. Anyone know what's the URL for that?
> 
> Thanks, and happy holiday!


What makes the iRule module handy, and why they're so worth the money, is the fact that you won't have to switch apps on the handset. The Onkyo module allows you to control your AVR without ever having to leave the iRule app. The module runs inside of iRule. IMO, $15 is cheap for this convenience. I paid $25 for the iTunes module and it was worth every penny!


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22739351
> 
> 
> I have implemented feedback of sorts from my HTPC. I use EventGhost rather than the MCE Controller to control my HTPC (and the rest of my house) from iRule. Using the EG Dynamic Webserver, I publish various information about the system state on a webpage. Using the iRule url-widget, I can push feedback from the HTPC to iRule. Works really well. Post again if you want more details.



I just posted a clip on YouTube with a very simple proof of concept on how you can embed feedback from EventGhost into iRule. Sorry for the poor quality and shaky camera, but you'll get the gist of it. Using the same concept, I have a status field on every panel where feedback, information, user instructions etc is shown, based on what is currently going on in my system. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azjp9CxyfCw


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22754324
> 
> 
> The query command you sent is part of the feedback, so to extract the title it seems like you could define something like:
> 
> prefix: *major=501"*"title": "
> 
> suffix: "
> 
> and change the 501 to 502 etc for each feedback. Yes you have to define one per channel, but they can all be part of the same device and use the same gateway.
> 
> I think that when feedback arrives, iRule has no context (it doesn't consider which device was just queried, because some feedback is completely asynchronous and has to be handled anyway). So you need something unique in each feedback definition (like the channel number) so iRule can tell what the feedback is for.



Did some testing with this and it works, I do think it might limit what you can get (for example I might not be able to query for the channel callsign since it's before "major=xxx" in the feedback. For right now though this should work. I did switch to a prefix of *"major": 501*"title": "* instead as this at least moves the prefix ahead of start time (which is EPOCH time and can't be translated right now with iRule but I can hope for the future), rating, and a few other things. For my purposes with this feedback I really don't need to grab channel callsign because I'm primarily doing this to see what's on my favorite channels given this I already have a button for the channel so I know what it is without the result from a feedback.


Thanks for the guidance here, it's definitely going to simplify the setup, once I go back and redo things this way.


Ultimately I may still work up a python script to retrieve this stuff and serve it back but I'm not sure when I'll have time to get to that so this is far better until that point.


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22756615
> 
> 
> Yes that makes sense!
> 
> Good thing I ran extra Ethernet cables to the projector.
> 
> I think I still need an Itach with IR to take care of my lighting since it is the Lutron Spacer System



To my (admittedly limited) knowledge of the Spacer system, you're correct, it's IR only. Given that an IR iTach will be needed.


Generally IR is always my last resort for control, right now I only use it for stupid Samsung devices as they are the only things in my system that I can't control via IP or RS232.


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22754324
> 
> 
> The query command you sent is part of the feedback, so to extract the title it seems like you could define something like:
> 
> prefix: *major=501"*"title": "
> 
> suffix: "
> 
> and change the 501 to 502 etc for each feedback. Yes you have to define one per channel, but they can all be part of the same device and use the same gateway.
> 
> I think that when feedback arrives, iRule has no context (it doesn't consider which device was just queried, because some feedback is completely asynchronous and has to be handled anyway). So you need something unique in each feedback definition (like the channel number) so iRule can tell what the feedback is for.



Oops... one issue check out this response to: http://192.168.0.17:8080/tv/getProgInfo?major=206 
Code:


Code:


[CODE]{
  "callsign": "ESPNHD",
  "date": "20121229",
  "duration": 12600,
  "episodeTitle": "Bell Helicopter Armed Forces Bowl: Air Force vs. Rice",
  "isOffAir": false,
  "isPclocked": 1,
  "isPpv": false,
  "isRecording": false,
  "isVod": false,
  "major": 206,
  "minor": 65535,
  "programId": "9764662",
  "rating": "No Rating",
  "startTime": 1356799500,
  "stationId": 2220255,
  "status": {
    "code": 200,
    "commandResult": 0,
    "msg": "OK.",
    "query": "/tv/getProgInfo?major=206"
  },
  "title": "College Football"
}

[/CODE]


Specifically the "episodeTitle" response... this isn't something I can grab using your approach.... looks like I'll have to stick with the more annoying way of doing things for now.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22756689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22739351
> 
> 
> I have implemented feedback of sorts from my HTPC. I use EventGhost rather than the MCE Controller to control my HTPC (and the rest of my house) from iRule. Using the EG Dynamic Webserver, I publish various information about the system state on a webpage. Using the iRule url-widget, I can push feedback from the HTPC to iRule. Works really well. Post again if you want more details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a clip on YouTube with a very simple proof of concept on how you can embed feedback from EventGhost into iRule. Sorry for the poor quality and shaky camera, but you'll get the gist of it. Using the same concept, I have a status field on every panel where feedback, information, user instructions etc is shown, based on what is currently going on in my system. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azjp9CxyfCw
Click to expand...

This is very helpful. Thank you very much for putting this together, mickelin!

____

Axel


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22760790
> 
> 
> 
> This is very helpful. Thank you very much for putting this together, mickelin!
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



You're welcome. I just posted a few more clips on YouTube showing how you can see on your iRule device if your HTPC is up and running, put it to sleep and start applications on the HTPC from iRule. Very basic EventGhost stuff, but if you are unfamiliar with EventGhost it should be helpful.

Combining iRule and EventGhost gives you the platform for a very powerful home automation solution for all sorts of applications.


Search for iRule and EventGhost and youbshould find them easily.


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## NicksHitachi

My irule is coming together now with primary feedbacks AND favorites page feedbacks, I'm stoked. Big thanks to you guys for sharing the info that is making it happen.


Does anyone have the network code that sends directv receiver to Pandora? The directv pandora interface is much better than my AVR and since my AVR pandora won't work since I started using net control this might solve my issue completely.


----------



## Willie

Don't think this specifically applies to this forum; it is primarily a Denon AVR deal (I think).


I discovered today that the Denon 4311ci network implementation will only work with a single IP remote at one time. If I fire up my iPhone with roomie installed on it and begin to operate the Denon, and then subsequently use iRule, the Denon will not respond to iRule. If I reverse the order, the Denon will not respond to roomie.


I realize probably not many are using both; just thought I would point the Denon thing out. I do think that once I have been using both pieces of software for some time I will start a remote software shootout thread. It is a fairly interesting comparison.










Willie


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22761558
> 
> 
> My irule is coming together now with primary feedbacks AND favorites page feedbacks, I'm stoked. Big thanks to you guys for sharing the info that is making it happen.
> 
> Does anyone have the network code that sends directv receiver to Pandora? The directv pandora interface is much better than my AVR and since my AVR pandora won't work since I started using net control this might solve my issue completely.



This is a Denon issue for sure. The easy way around it for the AVR would be to switch to RS232 via an iTach. That said, I agree with you the Pandora implementation on Denon AVRs is pretty poor across the board (buggy and weak).


I'm not aware of a direct way to send a DTV receiver to Pandora, the SHEF API seems to be getting more and more limited (can't get DVR playlists anymore, etc.) That said, you can emulate remote navigation quite easily so you could do it that way, not ideal but definitely functional.


----------



## Willie

I need to add the the iRule I am using is an Android version on a Samsung Galaxy 5. If I restart the iPhone and launch roomie after connecting with the Android, the iPhone will begin to control the Denon, and the Samsung will no longer talk to the Denon. I can launch iRule on the iPhone and switch between roomie and iRule on it with no problems. Shortly thereafter I will need to do a Denon network reset; the Denon>Network>Other option becomes unavailable. Essentially the Denon network sub-menu locks up.


Perhaps the latest Pandora firmware fix will correct this. However, I haven't been able to upgrade to that firmware due to the install loop bug in it relative to my 4311ci. I am told that is to be corrected with a subsequent upgrade.


Willie


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22761651
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Denon issue for sure. The easy way around it for the AVR would be to switch to RS232 via an iTach. ....


Controlling my 4308CI via RS232 (and Digi Portserver) is also the work around for me.

 

_____

Axel


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22756689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin*  /t/1351981/irule/7530#post_22739351
> 
> 
> I have implemented feedback of sorts from my HTPC. I use EventGhost rather than the MCE Controller to control my HTPC (and the rest of my house) from iRule. Using the EG Dynamic Webserver, I publish various information about the system state on a webpage. Using the iRule url-widget, I can push feedback from the HTPC to iRule. Works really well. Post again if you want more details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a clip on YouTube with a very simple proof of concept on how you can embed feedback from EventGhost into iRule. Sorry for the poor quality and shaky camera, but you'll get the gist of it. Using the same concept, I have a status field on every panel where feedback, information, user instructions etc is shown, based on what is currently going on in my system. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azjp9CxyfCw
Click to expand...

 

I am rather a newbie when it comes to  EG and/or web servers, so I greatly appreciate your guidance. When I followed your steps I noticed:

- you use the Dynamic Webserver plugin. I am using EG V 0.4.1.r1600. There the plugin contains a note informing that it is obsolete and to use the Webserver plugin instead

- when to use forward or backward slashes always confuses me. When you entered the feedback address in the builder you used back slashes. I only got my set up to work when I used forward slashes, i.e. http://192.168.1.xxx/test.html .

 

I would appreciate your comments.

 

TIA!

____

Axel


----------



## mickelin

Hi Axel,


You are right, I didn't notice my test machine was using an older version of EG. Use the Webserver plugin instead, should be exactly the same. And of course front slashes in a url... Sorry for the confusion, glad you got it working anyway!


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22761410
> 
> 
> ..................
> 
> You're welcome. I just posted a few more clips on YouTube showing how you can see on your iRule device if your HTPC is up and running, put it to sleep and start applications on the HTPC from iRule. Very basic EventGhost stuff, but if you are unfamiliar with EventGhost it should be helpful.
> 
> Combining iRule and EventGhost gives you the platform for a very powerful home automation solution for all sorts of applications.
> 
> 
> Search for iRule and EventGhost and youbshould find them easily.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael


 

 

Found and watched all 4 of them - great stuff - thanks for making them available.

_____

Axel


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22761609
> 
> 
> I discovered today that the Denon 4311ci network implementation will only work with a single IP remote at one time. If I fire up my iPhone with roomie installed on it and begin to operate the Denon, and then subsequently use iRule, the Denon will not respond to iRule. If I reverse the order, the Denon will not respond to roomie.



Does Roomie give you the option of using non-persistent TCP connections (where it opens a connection just to send a command, then closes it afterwards to let someone else connect)?


It won't really help you as long as iRule insists on persistent connections, but if Roomie can work in the other mode perhaps we can persuade iRule to support it too. So far they've shown no interest in this despite being asked multiple times.


----------



## johnsills1

Willie, you are probably able to control the Denon with the 2 apps on the iPhone because they are on the same device.


Axel, EG is awesome isn't it. Mickelin made the videos while he was helping me figure out EG. I noticed the back slashes too and had the same result. One other bug you might want to know about is renaming macro contents. Always right click the item you want to change and and select Configure Item.


Also on a different subject about EG, if anyone figures out how to create a transparent URL Widget in iRule, I would appreciate a PM to explain how to do it. Thanks again Mickelin, you rock


----------



## jidelite

Oppo owners, I have a 93 and I just got my feedback working (Power, Audio Type, chapter/time etc.) via RS232 with my iPad2. My main question revolves around the Power feedback - I have a status panel that the Oppo updates fine when I'm in iRule but when I 'close' the iRule app and 'open' it again, the status field is blanked out. All my other devices that I have feedback for continue to display the proper status - does anyone else lose their status field? Is there a way to keep the field when iRule is closed/opened?


jidelite


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22761609
> 
> 
> Don't think this specifically applies to this forum; it is primarily a Denon AVR deal (I think).
> 
> I discovered today that the Denon 4311ci network implementation will only work with a single IP remote at one time.


This is practically universal amongst the AVR manufacturers. As someone pointed out, the only good solution is using RS232 via an iTach, as the iTach will support eight simultaneous connections.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22761609
> 
> 
> I do think that once I have been using both pieces of software for some time I will start a remote software shootout thread. It is a fairly interesting comparison.


I would be interested in hearing your thoughts!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22762047
> 
> 
> Does Roomie give you the option of using non-persistent TCP connections (where it opens a connection just to send a command, then closes it afterwards to let someone else connect)?
> 
> It won't really help you as long as iRule insists on persistent connections, but if Roomie can work in the other mode perhaps we can persuade iRule to support it too. So far they've shown no interest in this despite being asked multiple times.


I don't think iRule is "insisting" on persistent connections; rather, they're doing it the way it works well. It would seem to me that if you only opened a connection when you sent a command, you'd be moving the connection delay at app/panel-open time, to whenever you sent a command, which would make for a very unresponsive remote. It might be OK for something non-critical like a music player or something, but not anything that you want to be very responsive, like a volume control, or a transport control (i.e. most of what we do with our remotes). Also, if the connection weren't open, how would you receive and display feedback?


The problem isn't iRule or Roomie - it's that these manufacturers need to get on the ball and support simultaneous network connections for devices that make sense, i.e. at least 3 connections in an AVR that supports 3 zones. Seems like this would be pretty obvious, but for whatever reason, the mfrs are just way behind on this.


SC


----------



## johnsills1

I was able to use the tutorials from Mickelin to get feedback working that is dynamic. Its kind of cheating, but its cool..


I did this with all of my events.
 
 


If you have questions, let me know.


----------



## fight4yu

Hi. Would someone had some walkthrough on how to put some image on a Source button (instead of just typing text)? I had most of the layout ready now, so I am in the phase of creating buttons and make it look nice







I do not have any photoshop experience, but I got GIMP installed. Appreciate much!


----------



## johnsills1

Fight4yu, go onto iRule Builder and look under Users when browsing for images and search for john's industrial shiny and use those if you want.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7590#post_22761558
> 
> 
> My irule is coming together now with primary feedbacks AND favorites page feedbacks, I'm stoked. Big thanks to you guys for sharing the info that is making it happen.
> 
> Does anyone have the network code that sends directv receiver to Pandora? The directv pandora interface is much better than my AVR and since my AVR pandora won't work since I started using net control this might solve my issue completely.



I have access to Pandora via my htpc, directv, avr and tv and I prefer to use iRule to open the Pandora app on my iPad. I then select my avr using AirPlay and have easy access to see what's playing on my iPad, make changes and change volume all in 1 place. My only issue is training users to select the avr if they aren't familiar with AirPlay. I wish there was a way to select the avr when I open Pandora, but that doesn't seem to be doable.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22751808
> 
> 
> now that iRule does not let you pull images from the builder library any more.


I'm curious what you mean by this as I'm still able to do it. I'm using Chrome. I'm kind of a graphics guy so if you would like some button ideas, let me know.


----------



## Willie

The lack of the capability of executing a command prior to launching an external app with a single button press is problematical. Would be nice to be able execute a command and then launch an app as part of a macro. For instance: Switch AVR inputs>launch external Oppo app. Wonder why that isn't possible


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22763230
> 
> 
> I don't think iRule is "insisting" on persistent connections; rather, they're doing it the way it works well. It would seem to me that if you only opened a connection when you sent a command, you'd be moving the connection delay at app/panel-open time, to whenever you sent a command, which would make for a very unresponsive remote. It might be OK for something non-critical like a music player or something, but not anything that you want to be very responsive, like a volume control, or a transport control (i.e. most of what we do with our remotes). Also, if the connection weren't open, how would you receive and display feedback?



If it were up to me I would give iRule users the option of non-persistent connections. It only takes a few milliseconds to establish a TCP connection (just check it with Wireshark), so you wouldn't notice any delay. I wouldn't have iRule disconnect immediately, but only after a connection has been idle for a user-defined number of seconds. This is enough time to receive feedback from query commands, which I think represents 90% of the usage cases for feedback. Asynchronous feedback does require a persistent connection (and users would still have that option) but people with a single connection limitation can easily give up asynchronous feedback and use a model where they periodically send explicit queries instead.


A useful side effect of this model would be seen when it's the target device (or gateway) that closes the connection. Examples of this are the GC-100 which only supports one connection but allows another client to "steal" the connection if it's been idle for 10 seconds, or other devices that close a connection which has been idle for a certain time. Currently iRule doesn't work when the gateway closes the connection, it simply tries and fails to send subsequent commands. But if iRule were prepared to re-open the connection on the next button press it would be able to share single connections much better.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22763524
> 
> 
> The lack of the capability of executing a command prior to launching an external app with a single button press is problematical. Would be nice to be able execute a command and then launch an app as part of a macro. For instance: Switch AVR inputs>launch external Oppo app. Wonder why that isn't possible



That is why you see 2 buttons for XBMC, iTunes and COMCAST on my panels in the images I posted. Believe me, that feature has been suggested.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22763524
> 
> 
> The lack of the capability of executing a command prior to launching an external app with a single button press is problematical. Would be nice to be able execute a command and then launch an app as part of a macro. For instance: Switch AVR inputs>launch external Oppo app. Wonder why that isn't possible





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22763640
> 
> 
> That is why you see 2 buttons for XBMC, iTunes and COMCAST on my panels in the images I posted. Believe me, that feature has been suggested.



Not sure why executing commands and launching an app doesn't work for you. I have a button link to Pandora that has multiple commands and the link to the url page.


Here's the page:

 


The Pandora button links to the url page, changes the input on the avr and turns off the tv. What it won't do, is preset the Airplay to my avr, so users have to double click etc as in the instructions, which are, of course, no longer on the screen...sub-optimal to say the least. What I need is access to pre setting the airplay selection.


----------



## TheYoshi

For any of you who haven't yet set up guide data in iRule and have the intent to do so I've gone ahead and shared out the work I've done. There are two things you can use which should be a good starting point.

*1. A device named "DirecTV Channel Queries"* - This contains all the normal direcTV network commands plus specific queries for channel data inclusive of all Sunday ticket channels, several premium channels (HBOs, etc.), Family/Kid channels and a few of my own local stations. This will continue to grow as I work on adding channels. Every channel I have a query for guide data built I also have a fast direct tune action so you can quickly tune the channel without emulating button presses (ie: tune to 501 vs. 5, delay, 0, delay, 1, delay, enter)

*2. A feedback set named "DirecTV Channel Data"* - This contains feedbacks for title and episode data for the channels mentioned above, the feedbacks are a little more categorized because it's easier to do so with feedbacks than it is within device codes.


The way I set this up is as follows.


1. I use one instance of the device for each DirecTV receiver I have this allows for direct tuning as well as getting data around the currently tuned channel for each receiver.


2. I also set up one additional DirecTV device which is used for guide data queries. The main reason I do this is that I have a H34-700 at my house, this receiver is quite a bit beefier than the others so I beat it up with the guide data queries and leave the lesser receivers to only handle things that are local to that receiver (tuning, etc.)


This is all tested and working well in my setup, if there are any questions let me know. I'll continue adding more channels to the devices for both feedbacks and queries, direct tuning, etc. I'm not sure my local stations will be that useful for anyone who doesn't live in Austin but they are there none the less


----------



## Jim Clamage

I just upgraded my HTPC video card and went from TMT3 to TMT5 and now have issues with iRule control using my MCE device. I read that there are diff codes for TMT5 vs TMT3 (um, why would they do that?).


Anyway, before I go researching and recreating a new device, I was wondering if anyone had an update MCE device and command file they could share?

JClam


----------



## TheYoshi

As I'm continuing to work up these DirecTV guide data retrieval feedbacks and device codes I'm finding myself wishing I could do this repetitive work outside of a browser in a proper editor where I can quickly build things out. I see there is a way to import devices into iRule but is there a way to export feedback groups and devices so I can edit them and re-upload? Even if the upload is a new device that's fine I can use the handy replace device capability to deal with that.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22763857
> 
> 
> Not sure why executing commands and launching an app doesn't work for you. I have a button link to Pandora that has multiple commands and the link to the url page.
> 
> Here's the page:
> 
> 
> The Pandora button links to the url page, changes the input on the avr and turns off the tv. What it won't do, is preset the Airplay to my avr, so users have to double click etc as in the instructions, which are, of course, no longer on the screen...sub-optimal to say the least. What I need is access to pre setting the airplay selection.



You got a little bit excited to quick. iRule will NOT launch an APP with additional commands. What you explained has nothing to do with LAUNCHING an APP


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22763518
> 
> 
> I'm curious what you mean by this as I'm still able to do it. I'm using Chrome. I'm kind of a graphics guy so if you would like some button ideas, let me know.



I am using chrome on win7 x64. I used to be able to go in the image library, click on the eye to view a set of shared images and then click on one and drag it into windows explorer. This no longer works. I emailed irule and they responded that they disabled this functionality. I assume they did that to protect people's hard work... But you say it still works for you? Thank you for the kind offer of button creation, if I need anything I will definitely give you a shout out!


----------



## Willie

I believe that function only works in older browser versions. I keep IE version 8 on my PC to do that specific task. Does not work in Chrome or newer IE versions.


----------



## mickelin

I tried using a transparent background picture in the url widget html-file, but it didn't work. It just showed the underlying white background of the widget itself.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22764263
> 
> 
> You got a little bit excited to quick. iRule will NOT launch an APP with additional commands. What you explained has nothing to do with LAUNCHING an APP



Well, it actually does in a way. You can use a url widget to launch an app on the device (at least in IOS, don't know about Android). That's how it was done before iRule added the launch app function. Using that technique you can issue commands and then launch the app all from one button.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22764320
> 
> 
> I am using chrome on win7 x64. I used to be able to go in the image library, click on the eye to view a set of shared images and then click on one and drag it into windows explorer. This no longer works. I emailed irule and they responded that they disabled this functionality. I assume they did that to protect people's hard work... But you say it still works for you? Thank you for the kind offer of button creation, if I need anything I will definitely give you a shout out!


I'm also using W7/64. The Builder now requires a *CTRL*/CLICK/DRAG action. I find it most convenient to drag to my desktop. I wouldn't think it would be any different dragging a file to explorer.


----------



## Willie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22764410
> 
> 
> Well, it actually does in a way. You can use a url widget to launch an app on the device (at least in IOS, don't know about Android). That's how it was done before iRule added the launch app function. Using that technique you can issue commands and then launch the app all from one button.



I might be doing something wrong, as I tried that also and was unable to get it to work.


----------



## johnsills1

Can someone help me out with URL Widgets on Android....... I can't seem to get the "Corner Radius" setting to do anything. I want rounded corners on the URL Window, but it doesn't work on my Xoom Tablet.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo*  /t/1351981/irule/7560#post_22748702
> 
> 
> A few other questions, is there anywhere people upload there irule build files. In my days of nevo and pronto, people could upload there builds, it would be nice starting point to be able to use other peoples but I dont think that has happened?
> 
> Also for icons, one main one i cant even see is an AVR icon, does that mean I would to create one?



I know I am sharing at least 4 diff ones and I have downloaded about 20 others over the years that I have used. Icons r deff not a problem. There is everything outvthere one would need. We all share and have built the user base for this app over the years.


You have to take the time to look.


Others have said what else I was going to add.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22764320
> 
> 
> I am using chrome on win7 x64. I used to be able to go in the image library, click on the eye to view a set of shared images and then click on one and drag it into windows explorer. This no longer works. I emailed irule and they responded that they disabled this functionality. I assume they did that to protect people's hard work... But you say it still works for you? Thank you for the kind offer of button creation, if I need anything I will definitely give you a shout out!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22764354
> 
> 
> I believe that function only works in older browser versions. I keep IE version 8 on my PC to do that specific task. Does not work in Chrome or newer IE versions.



Using Chrome version 18.0.1025.162 m.

In Builder, browse, image libraries, find the images you want, click the eye, and then CTRL+left click and drag to desktop.


Hopefully the CTRL+ Click works for you too.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22764263
> 
> 
> You got a little bit excited to quick. iRule will NOT launch an APP with additional commands. What you explained has nothing to do with LAUNCHING an APP



Hey John, not sure if I'm overreacting to your post, but that seems to be a bit of a harsh reply...not to mention wrong. I am in fact launching Pandora on my iPad from iRule using the URL functionality. The following is in a panel called "Listen Pandora"

 


I link to this panel from a button link that also executes some commands as I detailed previously. So I think I was answering Willie's question about "executing a command prior to launching an external app with a single button press" . If I misunderstood the question, happy to discuss it. Politely.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22764410
> 
> 
> Well, it actually does in a way. You can use a url widget to launch an app on the device (at least in IOS, don't know about Android). That's how it was done before iRule added the launch app function. Using that technique you can issue commands and then launch the app all from one button.



Yep.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22764612
> 
> 
> I might be doing something wrong, as I tried that also and was unable to get it to work.



Willie, if I misunderstood your question, please let me know...If I got your question right and you want to share specifically what you're trying to do, I'd be happy to try and help.

JClam


----------



## Willie

Hi Jim,


Guess I am still confused. I understand that you can execute a series of commands from a single button that can also be turned into a link to switch panels. My questions is: How do I add launching the external app with out adding another button press after the panel switch?


Willie


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7620_60#post_22764493
> 
> 
> I'm also using W7/64. The Builder now requires a *CTRL*/CLICK/DRAG action. I find it most convenient to drag to my desktop. I wouldn't think it would be any different dragging a file to explorer.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7620_60#post_22766167
> 
> 
> Using Chrome version 18.0.1025.162 m.
> 
> In Builder, browse, image libraries, find the images you want, click the eye, and then CTRL+left click and drag to desktop.
> 
> Hopefully the CTRL+ Click works for you too.



Thanks guys, just tried it out and CTRL+ Click works! Thanks!


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22766358
> 
> 
> Hi Jim,
> 
> Guess I am still confused. I understand that you can execute a series of commands from a single button that can also be turned into a link to switch panels. My questions is: How do I add launching the external app with out adding another button press after the panel switch?
> 
> Willie



Here you go. Assuming you have the Pandora app on your iPad::

1. Create a Panel called Pandora, add a url, match it to my post above.

2. Create a panel called Launch. Create a button link and link it to the Pandora panel. Add some commands to the link as well, separated by a short delay.

3. Save, open iRule in your iPad, sync.

4. Panels, select the Launch panel. Press the button link you created. It will open the Pandora panel and the url will execute automatically, launching the Pandora app and executing the other commands in sequence. You may have to adjust the delays between commands. I'm using .4 sec.

5. To get back to iRule. double click the home button and select iRule. Double click home and select Pandora to get back.


Good luck and happy new year.


----------



## Willie

Let me start by saying I love all the great info in this thread.


Jim, that is a great work around for iOS devices. I am unable to replicate it for my Android devices because either I don't know the proper syntax to launch it (different than iOS), or it flat out will not work.


Seems to me the missing capability of having the app widget included in a single button macro should be standard in this software. Maybe someone on the iRule team can explain why it isn't, or perhap offer the syntax that will make the URL work around work on Android devices. For me this would allow the use of the Oppo and Time Warner apps seamlessly through iRule.


Go Bucky!


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22768252
> 
> 
> Let me start by saying I love all the great info in this thread.
> 
> Jim, that is a great work around for iOS devices. I am unable to replicate it for my Android devices because either I don't know the proper syntax to launch it (different than iOS), or it flat out will not work.
> 
> Seems to me the missing capability of having the app widget included in a single button macro should be standard in this software. Maybe someone on the iRule team can explain why it isn't, or perhap offer the syntax that will make the URL work around work on Android devices. For me this would allow the use of the Oppo and Time Warner apps seamlessly through iRule.
> 
> Go Bucky!



Hey Willie,

I went back an re-read your original posts...Sorry I missed that you were using Android; I only use iOS so I'm not sure if/how Android devices work with launching apps via URL.


I also missed that you were trying to launch the Oppo app...even with iOS I can't launch some apps from iRule using URLs, including iControlAV2 for my Pioneer Elite AVR.


Good luck, and have a great new year.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22766229
> 
> 
> Hey John, not sure if I'm overreacting to your post, but that seems to be a bit of a harsh reply...not to mention wrong. I am in fact launching Pandora on my iPad from iRule using the URL functionality. The following is in a panel called "Listen Pandora"
> 
> 
> JClam



Wasn't my intention, I do not have the abiilty to open apps with a URL. I am on Android, so we were both right. Sorry if I came across harsly.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22768764
> 
> 
> Hey Willie,
> 
> I went back an re-read your original posts...Sorry I missed that you were using Android; I only use iOS so I'm not sure if/how Android devices work with launching apps via URL.
> 
> I also missed that you were trying to launch the Oppo app...even with iOS I can't launch some apps from iRule using URLs, including iControlAV2 for my Pioneer Elite AVR.
> 
> Good luck, and have a great new year.



That is why I posted what I posted originally Jim.. Sorry again for sounding like an a$$


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22769736
> 
> 
> Wasn't my intention, I do not have the abiilty to open apps with a URL. I am on Android, so we were both right. Sorry if I came across harsly.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22769745
> 
> 
> That is why I posted what I posted originally Jim.. Sorry again for sounding like an a$$



No worries, all good.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22764000
> 
> 
> For any of you who haven't yet set up guide data in iRule and have the intent to do so I've gone ahead and shared out the work I've done. There are two things you can use which should be a good starting point.
> *1. A device named "DirecTV Channel Queries"* - This contains all the normal direcTV network commands plus specific queries for channel data inclusive of all Sunday ticket channels, several premium channels (HBOs, etc.), Family/Kid channels and a few of my own local stations. This will continue to grow as I work on adding channels. Every channel I have a query for guide data built I also have a fast direct tune action so you can quickly tune the channel without emulating button presses (ie: tune to 501 vs. 5, delay, 0, delay, 1, delay, enter)
> *2. A feedback set named "DirecTV Channel Data"* - This contains feedbacks for title and episode data for the channels mentioned above, the feedbacks are a little more categorized because it's easier to do so with feedbacks than it is within device codes.
> 
> The way I set this up is as follows.
> 
> 1. I use one instance of the device for each DirecTV receiver I have this allows for direct tuning as well as getting data around the currently tuned channel for each receiver.
> 
> 2. I also set up one additional DirecTV device which is used for guide data queries. The main reason I do this is that I have a H34-700 at my house, this receiver is quite a bit beefier than the others so I beat it up with the guide data queries and leave the lesser receivers to only handle things that are local to that receiver (tuning, etc.)
> 
> This is all tested and working well in my setup, if there are any questions let me know. I'll continue adding more channels to the devices for both feedbacks and queries, direct tuning, etc. I'm not sure my local stations will be that useful for anyone who doesn't live in Austin but they are there none the less



As one of the people who have spent a lot of time trying to get this working I applaud your efforts, thank you.


A question: Is this working for you on IOS or Android or both?


My previous attempt at this using Android on a rommed Kindle Fire failed with both the Kindle and the DTV box needing to be rebooted. I only have an android tablet at this time and I don't see the value of doing this for my ipod handsets, just not enough real estate to make it worth the time.


The idea to use a beefier box for the feedback is a very good one. I was sending the requests/getting feedbacks from my main hr23-700 box that I was using for viewing. I have a newer box that is seldom in use when other boxes are being used, so will give that a try.


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7620_60#post_22767059
> 
> 
> Here you go. Assuming you have the Pandora app on your iPad::
> 
> 1. Create a Panel called Pandora, add a url, match it to my post above.
> 
> 2. Create a panel called Launch. Create a button link and link it to the Pandora panel. Add some commands to the link as well, separated by a short delay.
> 
> 3. Save, open iRule in your iPad, sync.
> 
> 4. Panels, select the Launch panel. Press the button link you created. It will open the Pandora panel and the url will execute automatically, launching the Pandora app and executing the other commands in sequence. You may have to adjust the delays between commands. I'm using .4 sec.
> 
> 5. To get back to iRule. double click the home button and select iRule. Double click home and select Pandora to get back.
> 
> Good luck and happy new year.



Hi Jim, I just got the Airplay upgrade on my AVR and have tried following your advice here on iOS but have a snag. I have quite a few commands that need to execute and when I click my link with the commands attached it switches to the panel with the url link and then launches Pandora before all the commands can execute. Am I doing something wrong or do I just have too many commands?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22773725
> 
> 
> Hi Jim, I just got the Airplay upgrade on my AVR and have tried following your advice here on iOS but have a snag. I have quite a few commands that need to execute and when I click my link with the commands attached it switches to the panel with the url link and then launches Pandora before all the commands can execute. Am I doing something wrong or do I just have too many commands?



Hi Cheezit73.

My guess is you need to play around with the delays in between your commands that are in the link. Make them a little longer and see if that helps...I believe the commands fire off before the link to the URL page, so you probably just need to fine tune the delay.


----------



## cheezit73

Jim thanks, I will play with this in a bit as I just came up with a new way of using pandora with your method that won't require as long a macros for irule. I was going to AirPlay from the iPad to my theat rooms 4311 and then zone 1 and 2 out to my living room and bedroom avr's. Then I found this little gem of a program called http://shairport4w.sourceforge.net/ which turns any pc into an airplay reciever! This worked out perfect for me as I installed it on my livingroom htpc (which actually outputs to both my livingroom and bedrooms avrs via a splitter.) I can now select the htpc as an airplay device on the iPad and listen to pandora in either or both the living room and bedroom without powering on the 4311! The minor inconvenience of switching from irule to the pandora app is worth it for the ability to quickly change stations and thumbs up thumbs down songs which is about impossible using any other method if you don't want to have or be near a display that's on.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22731476
> 
> 
> That is an awesome idea!
> 
> Mark


I have a similar setup for my pvr gesture screen except I don't have the nice description. Can you explain 'step by step' how you did that part?


thanks!


Brian


----------



## fitbrit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22736371
> 
> 
> For those who are using those gc10012s off ebay, how did you find out its ip address? I cannot see the device when i type in the default address in my browser. I shorted DB9 pins 2-7 and plugged in, and device still wont come up in browser. I tried a crossover cable and straight into my network.
> 
> Any ideas?



I'm in exactly the same situation. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitbrit*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22776192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22736371
> 
> 
> For those who are using those gc10012s off ebay, how did you find out its ip address? I cannot see the device when i type in the default address in my browser. I shorted DB9 pins 2-7 and plugged in, and device still wont come up in browser. I tried a crossover cable and straight into my network.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in exactly the same situation. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Click to expand...


I contacted seller and returned the one that would not connect or reset. I ended up sending him money for another to ship with my exchange and I'm hoping that the next two won't have the same issues.


One thing to check: Check your router settings. Mine was set to start IP addresses at 100 and the default GC IP is .70 so I'm not sure if it would even see the unit if it were under the starting IP address. I set mine to start at 50 so 70 fell inside the range.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22772418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22764000
> 
> 
> For any of you who haven't yet set up guide data in iRule and have the intent to do so I've gone ahead and shared out the work I've done. There are two things you can use which should be a good starting point.
> *1. A device named "DirecTV Channel Queries"* - This contains all the normal direcTV network commands plus specific queries for channel data inclusive of all Sunday ticket channels, several premium channels (HBOs, etc.), Family/Kid channels and a few of my own local stations. This will continue to grow as I work on adding channels. Every channel I have a query for guide data built I also have a fast direct tune action so you can quickly tune the channel without emulating button presses (ie: tune to 501 vs. 5, delay, 0, delay, 1, delay, enter)
> *2. A feedback set named "DirecTV Channel Data"* - This contains feedbacks for title and episode data for the channels mentioned above, the feedbacks are a little more categorized because it's easier to do so with feedbacks than it is within device codes.
> 
> The way I set this up is as follows.
> 
> 1. I use one instance of the device for each DirecTV receiver I have this allows for direct tuning as well as getting data around the currently tuned channel for each receiver.
> 
> 2. I also set up one additional DirecTV device which is used for guide data queries. The main reason I do this is that I have a H34-700 at my house, this receiver is quite a bit beefier than the others so I beat it up with the guide data queries and leave the lesser receivers to only handle things that are local to that receiver (tuning, etc.)
> 
> This is all tested and working well in my setup, if there are any questions let me know. I'll continue adding more channels to the devices for both feedbacks and queries, direct tuning, etc. I'm not sure my local stations will be that useful for anyone who doesn't live in Austin but they are there none the less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the people who have spent a lot of time trying to get this working I applaud your efforts, thank you.
> 
> 
> A question: Is this working for you on IOS or Android or both?
> 
> 
> My previous attempt at this using Android on a rommed Kindle Fire failed with both the Kindle and the DTV box needing to be rebooted. I only have an android tablet at this time and I don't see the value of doing this for my ipod handsets, just not enough real estate to make it worth the time.
> 
> 
> The idea to use a beefier box for the feedback is a very good one. I was sending the requests/getting feedbacks from my main hr23-700 box that I was using for viewing. I have a newer box that is seldom in use when other boxes are being used, so will give that a try.
Click to expand...


I'm using this approach with a "Get Channel Data" Entrance on IOS and it works. I'm querying @15seconds with a HR23 box and no major problems. I have noticed that if your trying to use remote while the querys are running the remote commands are a little delayed and glitchy. I could extend my query repeat to 30 or 60s or set to not reapeat and only run when I enter that page but it hasnt been a major issue for me.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22776463
> 
> 
> Check your router settings. Mine was set to start IP addresses at 100 and the default GC IP is .70 so I'm not sure if it would even see the unit if it were under the starting IP address. I set mine to start at 50 so 70 fell inside the range.



I think you're talking about the range of DHCP addresses the router will hand out. By starting at 100 this makes sure a DHCP address won't conflict with a static IP address under 100. If you change that setting to 50 then you could have a problem, because you'll have a static IP address (the GC-100 at .70) in the range used for DHCP.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22776728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22776463
> 
> 
> Check your router settings. Mine was set to start IP addresses at 100 and the default GC IP is .70 so I'm not sure if it would even see the unit if it were under the starting IP address. I set mine to start at 50 so 70 fell inside the range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're talking about the range of DHCP addresses the router will hand out. By starting at 100 this makes sure a DHCP address won't conflict with a static IP address under 100. If you change that setting to 50 then you could have a problem, because you'll have a static IP address (the GC-100 at .70) in the range used for DHCP.
Click to expand...


Aha, yep your exactly right. I wasnt sure if it would show up on the network if the device IP was outside of the Router range. From what your saying it would and what I suggested would cause problems, oops.


----------



## JapanDave

Can someone tell me what I need to get an iPad with iRule installed on it to communicate with my Oppo and my receiver (The reciever takes rs 232 and I have wireless setup too.) ? I don't have iRule yet, but I am researching on what would be the best way to control these fro a start.

Thanks.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Der


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22775137
> 
> 
> I have a similar setup for my pvr gesture screen except I don't have the nice description. Can you explain 'step by step' how you did that part?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Brian



I used a paint program, I think just ms paint. Made a yellow rectangle and a smaller black one, centered the text descriptions I wanted and saved it as a .jpg file.


I then imported the file into irule builder. Then just placed the image as a background.


You could do similar with just adding text via the available feature in the builder. That is how I added the "hands free commands" portion.


Hope that clears it up.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22780186
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what I need to get an iPad with iRule installed on it to communicate with my Oppo and my receiver (The reciever takes rs 232 and I have wireless setup too.) ? I don't have iRule yet, but I am researching on what would be the best way to control these fro a start.
> 
> Thanks.


For the time being, RS-232 is the best way to control the Oppo if you want feedback. If the receiver is also RS-232-capable (and doesn't have any IP capability), then the most cost-effective solution is a GC-100-12, which has two RS-232 interfaces, six IR outputs, and three relay dry-contact closures. One limitation to note with the GC-100 is that it only supports one client connection at a time. It's also a little older device, so as you'll notice if you ready the last few pages, it doesn't have an auto-discovery beacon like the newer iTach devices.


A little higher-priced alternative would be a couple of iTach IP2SL's. Actually, it's a little cheaper in the short-term, but a little more if you want to add IR capability.


You didn't mention it, but I'm assuming you have an ethernet drop or two available near your rack so you can use wired ethernet devices. You could use wireless iTach's instead, but it'll cost a little more money, and generally speaking, wired is preferable over wireless.


SC


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22780625
> 
> 
> For the time being, RS-232 is the best way to control the Oppo if you want feedback. If the receiver is also RS-232-capable (and doesn't have any IP capability), then the most cost-effective solution is a GC-100-12, which has two RS-232 interfaces, six IR outputs, and three relay dry-contact closures. One limitation to note with the GC-100 is that it only supports one client connection at a time. It's also a little older device, so as you'll notice if you ready the last few pages, it doesn't have an auto-discovery beacon like the newer iTach devices.
> 
> A little higher-priced alternative would be a couple of iTach IP2SL's. Actually, it's a little cheaper in the short-term, but a little more if you want to add IR capability.
> 
> You didn't mention it, but I'm assuming you have an ethernet drop or two available near your rack so you can use wired ethernet devices. You could use wireless iTach's instead, but it'll cost a little more money, and generally speaking, wired is preferable over wireless.
> 
> SC


My reciever is the RS20i, I can link my Laptop to it via a VPN via wireless router if that helps any? I also believe it is able to use the RS 232 as well. Yes the ethernet ports are mounted in the rack with the wireless router. I guess I will need IR to switch on the PJ?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitbrit*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22776192
> 
> 
> I'm in exactly the same situation. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I'm not sure where a couple of you have landed with the ebay GC-100's, but they are older devices and have no auto-discovery beacon like the iTach. Worse, it comes up after a reset with a specific static IP address, which is 192.168.1.70. What that means is that you won't see it if your network is a 192.168.0.x network or a 10.0.0.x network, both of which are very common. The easiest thing to do is to use a crossover cable, or a network switch (with nothing but the computer and GC-100 on it), and set the computer to a static IP in the same range as the GC-100's default, something like 192.168.1.100. If you do it right, you can access the GC-100 in your browser at 192.168.1.70 and change the IP address to a static IP in the range of your normal network. Once you reset, then you can put it back on your network with everything else.


This is from the GC-100 Quickstart:


> Quote:
> LAN connection is used for all communication over the network and for configuring the GC-100. Accessing the GC-100 is initially achieved using its default IP address 192.168.1.70. The best method for configuring the GC-100 is to communicate over an isolated network, directly to a networked PC utilizing a cross-over LAN cable or an isolated hub with standard LAN cables. The PC must also be on the same network with an address such as 192.168.1.102. The "LINK" indicator on the LAN connector will light when the cabling is plugged in properly. After establishing a link, the GC-100's internal web pages are accessible from a browser at address:
> 
> http://192.168.1.70/
> 
> 
> A suitable static IP address can now be entered for your network environment, making sure the GC-100's IP address is outside the network's DHCP partition, if DHCP is used. In addition the default gateway address and subnet mask will need to be set before installing the GC-100. Once the GC-100 is on your network, further configuration can be accomplished through the new IP address.



If you still can't find it, then the GC-100 may have a previous configuration, in which case you should reset it. Here's the reset instructions from GC:


> Quote:
> Factory defaults can be set during power up by connecting pins 7 and 2 on connector SERIAL 1 with a wrap back connector or a flat bladed screw driver. (Refer to the Serial DB9 Connector diagram for pin locations.) IR indicator 1 will blink on then off, signifying the GC-100 has been set to factory defaults, including Configuration Lock, which defaults to disabled.



Hopefully, that gets you going.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22780657
> 
> 
> My reciever is the RS20i, I can link my Laptop to it via a VPN via wireless router if that helps any? I also believe it is able to use the RS 232 as well. Yes the ethernet ports are mounted in the rack with the wireless router. I guess I will need IR to switch on the PJ?


RS20i... Sweet. OK, the RS20i is controllable via IP. I need to confirm that, but you shouldn't need any gateway at all for the processor.


So:

Processor: IP (no add'l hardware necessary)

Oppo: RS-232

Projector: IR is fine.


So, you could use a single GC-100-6 (lowest-cost), a GC-100-12 (more expandable), or an iTach IP2SL and iTach IP2IR (a bit less money than a GC-100-12 initially, but ends up more if you have to add a second RS-232 or some additional IR's at some point, but newer and smaller, than the GC-100).


SC


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22780740
> 
> 
> RS20i... Sweet. OK, the RS20i is controllable via IP. I need to confirm that, but you shouldn't need any gateway at all for the processor.
> 
> So:
> 
> Processor: IP (no add'l hardware necessary)
> 
> Oppo: RS-232
> 
> Projector: IR is fine.
> 
> So, you could use a single GC-100-6 (lowest-cost), a GC-100-12 (more expandable), or an iTach IP2SL and iTach IP2IR (a bit less money than a GC-100-12 initially, but ends up more if you have to add a second RS-232 or some additional IR's at some point, but newer and smaller, than the GC-100).
> 
> SC



Great, I am liking the look of the GC-100-12. Is it hard to set-up? And I guessing my PJ won't be in the iRule's index for the IR codes, so how would I go about getting that? I am guessing I need to upload the hex codes directly, but my question is, how do I get those codes? What devices will pick up the code and make it readable for the iRule?


Edit: Never mind, I see the iTach IP2IR has a learning feature, so maybe I am better off going with that? Or does the GC-100-12 also have a learning tool? (I scanned the specs and could not see anything. I should read the manual I guess)


----------



## Axel


One watch-out with the GC-100's: unlike the iTach's they do not allow concurrent connections with your controlling devices, i.e. iPads. This is not an issue if you only have one 'remote'.

____

Axel


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22781107
> 
> 
> One watch-out with the GC-100's: unlike the iTach's they do not allow concurrent connections with your controlling devices, i.e. iPads. This is not an issue if you only have one 'remote'.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel


I will only use one remote at a time, so I should be good.


OK, more research done,


If I get one of these,

http://www.iruleathome.com/the-hardware/product/15-global-cache-gc-irl 
 


And one of these,

http://www.iruleathome.com/the-hardware/product/10-global-cache-gc-100-12 
 


Will I be able to connect and decode IR codes for the iRule?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22781197
> 
> 
> I will only use one remote at a time, so I should be good.
> 
> OK, more research done,
> 
> If I get one of these,
> http://www.iruleathome.com/the-hardware/product/15-global-cache-gc-irl
> 
> 
> And one of these,
> http://www.iruleathome.com/the-hardware/product/10-global-cache-gc-100-12
> 
> 
> Will I be able to connect and decode IR codes for the iRule?



You might be surprised by the iRule database. Unless you have a very obscure projector there are likely codes for it in the builder.


Since you have an IP controllable receiver, you could start a builder trial, do some tinkering with the receiver control and check the database for your projector. Don't spend more than you have to.


Good luck.


----------



## Rschissler

Since I have to use IR with other devices, I'm using IR with my Oppo. I've never felt the need for feedback with the Oppo, though I use it on my Denon 3313 via IP. So, maybe you don't need the RS232, and the iTach will be easier and cheaper, since it has built in IR learning.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22780186
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what I need to get an iPad with iRule installed on it to communicate with my Oppo and my receiver (The reciever takes rs 232 and I have wireless setup too.) ? I don't have iRule yet, but I am researching on what would be the best way to control these fro a start.
> 
> Thanks.


You can control your Oppo with IR, using a device that transmits IR, such as the Global Cache iTach IP2IR or WF2IR. I use this with one of the three IR ports on the IP2IR directly connected by cable to the IR input on the back of my 83. The other two ports control other items in my theater that I can't control via IP. I think the newest Oppos may also be controllable via IP, but I don't think anyone has that working yet. You can also control the Oppos via RS232, if you have an RS232 input on your Oppo. Other iTach devices (the iTach IP2SL, WF2SL, etc.) can control components via RS232. Combo devices such as the GC-100-6 and GC-100-12 have both IR and RS232 outputs, though only one device can control them at a time. You might look into whether your receiver can be controlled via IP, since that is the best and cheapest way to go.


EDIT: The GC-100-12 should do most of what you want. It is likely that IR or network codes are already available for your devices.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22764000
> 
> 
> For any of you who haven't yet set up guide data in iRule and have the intent to do so I've gone ahead and shared out the work I've done. There are two things you can use which should be a good starting point.
> *1. A device named "DirecTV Channel Queries"* - This contains all the normal direcTV network commands plus specific queries for channel data inclusive of all Sunday ticket channels, several premium channels (HBOs, etc.), Family/Kid channels and a few of my own local stations. This will continue to grow as I work on adding channels. Every channel I have a query for guide data built I also have a fast direct tune action so you can quickly tune the channel without emulating button presses (ie: tune to 501 vs. 5, delay, 0, delay, 1, delay, enter)
> *2. A feedback set named "DirecTV Channel Data"* - This contains feedbacks for title and episode data for the channels mentioned above, the feedbacks are a little more categorized because it's easier to do so with feedbacks than it is within device codes.
> 
> The way I set this up is as follows.
> 
> 1. I use one instance of the device for each DirecTV receiver I have this allows for direct tuning as well as getting data around the currently tuned channel for each receiver.
> 
> 2. I also set up one additional DirecTV device which is used for guide data queries. The main reason I do this is that I have a H34-700 at my house, this receiver is quite a bit beefier than the others so I beat it up with the guide data queries and leave the lesser receivers to only handle things that are local to that receiver (tuning, etc.)
> 
> This is all tested and working well in my setup, if there are any questions let me know. I'll continue adding more channels to the devices for both feedbacks and queries, direct tuning, etc. I'm not sure my local stations will be that useful for anyone who doesn't live in Austin but they are there none the less



I have this set up and working. Thanks again for taking the time to get those channel specific feedback prefixes figured out. That was where I got lost. I see how it works now and it is simple to modify the ones you have created to make others work. For example I just used your local channel feedback but changed the callsigns to match my Columbus, OH stations of WCMH, WSYX, WBNS, WTTE and created one for PBS of WOSU.


This works nicely on my Kindle Fire. I've set the delay between each command at 2 seconds in the entrance and the entrance to repeat every 30 seconds. Did you create multiple entrances or queue the channel query commands in one entrance as I have done?


I have a favorites channel page with 6 channels and it works nicely. I am going to try a second page with a total of 12 channels and see if it still works on both the DTV box and the Fire without issue.


What we need is for iRule to just create a channel specific feedback/device for all channels and add it to the builder. Then include the details that I put above about how to modify for your specific local channels.


Again, thanks for getting us over the last hurdle on this. I've said before that for a full touchscreen remote that a favorites list with show titles is the biggest missing piece. Not having to look at the TV to see what is on will be great and used nearly daily. It will be easy to implement event specific pages from here too: March Madness, the 4 major tennis tournaments, UEFA Champions League, obviously Sunday Ticket is already done by you.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22782015
> 
> 
> I have this set up and working. Thanks again for taking the time to get those channel specific feedback prefixes figured out. That was where I got lost. I see how it works now and it is simple to modify the ones you have created to make others work. For example I just used your local channel feedback but changed the callsigns to match my Columbus, OH stations of WCMH, WSYX, WBNS, WTTE and created one for PBS of WOSU.
> 
> This works nicely on my Kindle Fire. I've set the delay between each command at 2 seconds in the entrance and the entrance to repeat every 30 seconds. Did you create multiple entrances or queue the channel query commands in one entrance as I have done?
> 
> I have a favorites channel page with 6 channels and it works nicely. I am going to try a second page with a total of 12 channels and see if it still works on both the DTV box and the Fire without issue.
> 
> What we need is for iRule to just create a channel specific feedback/device for all channels and add it to the builder. Then include the details that I put above about how to modify for your specific local channels.
> 
> Again, thanks for getting us over the last hurdle on this. I've said before that for a full touchscreen remote that a favorites list with show titles is the biggest missing piece. Not having to look at the TV to see what is on will be great and used nearly daily. It will be easy to implement event specific pages from here too: March Madness, the 4 major tennis tournaments, UEFA Champions League, obviously Sunday Ticket is already done by you.



I can't wait to work on this over the weekend...I knew there had to be a way without the 50 device workaround I came up with!


Nice work Yoshi.

Great followup Seldomseen


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Anyone have a Brushed Metal Retina channel icon image for the following: NIck Jr, Disney Jr and Nick Toons?


These are missing in iRule builder. My kids' favorites for sure.


Thanks!


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22781487
> 
> 
> You might be surprised by the iRule database. Unless you have a very obscure projector there are likely codes for it in the builder.
> 
> Since you have an IP controllable receiver, you could start a builder trial, do some tinkering with the receiver control and check the database for your projector. Don't spend more than you have to.
> 
> Good luck.


My PJ is a Vango LED. I am guessing it is not very mainstream and would not have the codes, but if someone can check for me, that would be great. I don't have much time right now, otherwise I would be doing the trial build.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22781960
> 
> 
> You can control your Oppo with IR, using a device that transmits IR, such as the Global Cache iTach IP2IR or WF2IR. I use this with one of the three IR ports on the IP2IR directly connected by cable to the IR input on the back of my 83. The other two ports control other items in my theater that I can't control via IP. I think the newest Oppos may also be controllable via IP, but I don't think anyone has that working yet. You can also control the Oppos via RS232, if you have an RS232 input on your Oppo. Other iTach devices (the iTach IP2SL, WF2SL, etc.) can control components via RS232. Combo devices such as the GC-100-6 and GC-100-12 have both IR and RS232 outputs, though only one device can control them at a time. You might look into whether your receiver can be controlled via IP, since that is the best and cheapest way to go.
> 
> EDIT: The GC-100-12 should do most of what you want. It is likely that IR or network codes are already available for your devices.


I would prefer feed back, but I will give this some thought.


The only other thing I would need in the future is another 4 IR ports, to control the rest of my theater, that was one of the reasons I was looking at the Global Cache items.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22783622
> 
> 
> My PJ is a Vango LED. I am guessing it is not very mainstream and would not have the codes, but if someone can check for me, that would be great. I don't have much time right now, otherwise I would be doing the trial build.
> 
> I would prefer feed back, but I will give this some thought.
> 
> The only other thing I would need in the future is another 4 IR ports, to control the rest of my theater, that was one of the reasons I was looking at the Global Cache items.



Note that IR port#3 can be setup as a blaster, so if some of your equipment are close by, they can share the same IR port. I had my blaster for 4 equipment (TV, VP, Oppo, Dish and PS3) and it works fine. My equipment are in a cabinet so they are within 3-5 ft from each other.

A dedicated IR port I think do respond faster, at least in my case.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22782996
> 
> 
> Anyone have a Brushed Metal Retina channel icon image for the following: NIck Jr, Disney Jr and Nick Toons?
> 
> These are missing in iRule builder. My kids' favorites for sure.
> 
> Thanks!



I just make those for you. Search "thomas custom". There seems to be a few variations of the Logo, so I just randomly pick one.

It is actually pretty easy to DIY. Here are the steps:


1) Download GIMP (free).

2) Google xxx icon png file (PNG makes transparent background, the easiest to work with. JPG will be more difficult as you need to take out the background and make it transparent).

3) Save the Source button file by viewing it in the search database, and CTRL-CLICK and pull it out to your desktop or folder.

4) Open up the Source button.

5) Open up the logo png file.

6) Under Image, scale the logo png to fit into the source button (the header should tell you the size of the source button, so you want to scale it to fit within it).

7) once done scaling, do a CTRL-C (copy) on the logo window.

8) Move to the source button screen, do a CTRL-V (paste).

9) Move it around if you don't like the default position. Usually, they should be in the middle.

10) Export it to a PNG file.

11) Import it into irule by "add image".


Enjoy.


Thomas


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22784050
> 
> 
> I just make those for you. Search "thomas custom". There seems to be a few variations of the Logo, so I just randomly pick one.
> 
> It is actually pretty easy to DIY. Here are the steps:
> 
> 1) Download GIMP (free).
> 
> 2) Google xxx icon png file (PNG makes transparent background, the easiest to work with. JPG will be more difficult as you need to take out the background and make it transparent).
> 
> 3) Save the Source button file by viewing it in the search database, and CTRL-CLICK and pull it out to your desktop or folder.
> 
> 4) Open up the Source button.
> 
> 5) Open up the logo png file.
> 
> 6) Under Image, scale the logo png to fit into the source button (the header should tell you the size of the source button, so you want to scale it to fit within it).
> 
> 7) once done scaling, do a CTRL-C (copy) on the logo window.
> 
> 8) Move to the source button screen, do a CTRL-V (paste).
> 
> 9) Move it around if you don't like the default position. Usually, they should be in the middle.
> 
> 10) Export it to a PNG file.
> 
> 11) Import it into irule by "add image".
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Thomas



Thanks so much. The tutorial is great and very helpful too! You have "taught a man to fish."


----------



## johnsills1

Can someone tell me what the JSON command line for 'Go to Music Screen' is



jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Home","id":1} works for taking me to the home screen, but

jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Music","id":1} does not work for taking me to the Music Screen. I cant figure this JSON stuff out, it's confusing as hell


By the way, I'm using iRule to control it


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500_100#post_22736371
> 
> 
> For those who are using those gc10012s off ebay, how did you find out its ip address? I cannot see the device when i type in the default address in my browser. I shorted DB9 pins 2-7 and plugged in, and device still wont come up in browser. I tried a crossover cable and straight into my network.
> 
> Any ideas?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7600_100#post_22776463
> 
> 
> I contacted seller and returned the one that would not connect or reset. I ended up sending him money for another to ship with my exchange and I'm hoping that the next two won't have the same issues.
> 
> One thing to check: Check your router settings. Mine was set to start IP addresses at 100 and the default GC IP is .70 so I'm not sure if it would even see the unit if it were under the starting IP address. I set mine to start at 50 so 70 fell inside the range.



As soon as I received mine from the seller, I sent mine back to Global Cache for a firmware update, and received it yesterday. It cost me $35 + shipping to get it to them, and they even sent it back to me in an original shipping carton, and double-boxed; nice touch! I haven't tried to connect to it yet, but the software now has the broadcast ability, and the unit is "discoverable" on the network, as I understand it.


I just wanted to report my experience with having the unit updated by Global Cache.


Mark


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22772418
> 
> 
> As one of the people who have spent a lot of time trying to get this working I applaud your efforts, thank you.
> 
> A question: Is this working for you on IOS or Android or both?
> 
> My previous attempt at this using Android on a rommed Kindle Fire failed with both the Kindle and the DTV box needing to be rebooted. I only have an android tablet at this time and I don't see the value of doing this for my ipod handsets, just not enough real estate to make it worth the time.
> 
> The idea to use a beefier box for the feedback is a very good one. I was sending the requests/getting feedbacks from my main hr23-700 box that I was using for viewing. I have a newer box that is seldom in use when other boxes are being used, so will give that a try.



I'm doing it on iOS, it actually is quite usable on an iPhone 5 at least, I think to do it on an iPhone 4 sized screen you might have issues. I have 3 columns and 5 rows on my iPhone 5 for sunday ticket but only do 2 columns x 4 rows for favorite stations, I just use more panels. I really wanted sunday ticket on one. It would be ideal on an iPad but does work great on an iPhone 5 at least for me.


I've tried speeding up faster than .2 second delays for the DTV box and it does handle it but not reliably.


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22782015
> 
> 
> I have this set up and working. Thanks again for taking the time to get those channel specific feedback prefixes figured out. That was where I got lost. I see how it works now and it is simple to modify the ones you have created to make others work. For example I just used your local channel feedback but changed the callsigns to match my Columbus, OH stations of WCMH, WSYX, WBNS, WTTE and created one for PBS of WOSU.
> 
> This works nicely on my Kindle Fire. I've set the delay between each command at 2 seconds in the entrance and the entrance to repeat every 30 seconds. Did you create multiple entrances or queue the channel query commands in one entrance as I have done?
> 
> I have a favorites channel page with 6 channels and it works nicely. I am going to try a second page with a total of 12 channels and see if it still works on both the DTV box and the Fire without issue.
> 
> What we need is for iRule to just create a channel specific feedback/device for all channels and add it to the builder. Then include the details that I put above about how to modify for your specific local channels.
> 
> Again, thanks for getting us over the last hurdle on this. I've said before that for a full touchscreen remote that a favorites list with show titles is the biggest missing piece. Not having to look at the TV to see what is on will be great and used nearly daily. It will be easy to implement event specific pages from here too: March Madness, the 4 major tennis tournaments, UEFA Champions League, obviously Sunday Ticket is already done by you.



I'm using one entrance for Sunday ticket and one for favorite channels right now, I am considering switching to using an entrance for each page of favorites though to speed things up. I'm never refreshing favorites because they query pretty fast when going to the panel so I just flip between the and they refresh frequently enough with that.


I'm working to build out the rest of the channels in my DTV device and feedback sets. I also may have a better way to deal with getting some data without having to look things up (channel callsign) before I create the feedbacks. That will be my project tomorrow. Tonight I have to go watch Green Bay teach Minnesota how to play football


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22782053
> 
> 
> I can't wait to work on this over the weekend...I knew there had to be a way without the 50 device workaround I came up with!
> 
> Nice work Yoshi.
> 
> Great followup Seldomseen



Seldom and your work really got me going on this, I started building things out the way you had and was losing my mind quickly with all those devices AND gateways! It just got too annoying so I dug in a bit










Honestly one of the cool things about iRule is leveraging each others work into new things.


----------



## Steve Goff

Everyone with an iOS or Android device should download Fing, an app that surveys your network and tells you the IP and MAC address of all devices on the network. It makes it very easy to set up your gateways and find your iTach devices.


----------



## mborner





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22788179
> 
> 
> Everyone with an iOS or Android device should download Fing, an app that surveys your network and tells you the IP and MAC address of all devices on the network. It makes it very easy to set up your gateways and find your iTach devices.


Yes! Great app.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22788179
> 
> 
> Everyone with an iOS or Android device should download Fing, an app that surveys your network and tells you the IP and MAC address of all devices on the network. It makes it very easy to set up your gateways and find your iTach devices.



Just downloaded the app and while reviewing the connections I was WTF!!!


Then I realized I was on my neighbors open network lol


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22786156
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what the JSON command line for 'Go to Music Screen' is
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Home","id":1} works for taking me to the home screen, but
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Music","id":1} does not work for taking me to the Music Screen. I cant figure this JSON stuff out, it's confusing as hell
> 
> By the way, I'm using iRule to control it



I'm using iRule to control XBMC and need help with the correct JSON line. Wondered if anyone knew anything about JSON commands


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22789009
> 
> 
> I'm using iRule to control XBMC and need help with the correct JSON line. Wondered if anyone knew anything about JSON commands



For one thing I don't think the music command mentioned is even a valid command.. The best command list I've seen for XBMC (Frodo) is:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]Quit                  jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Application.Quit","id":1}

Home                jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Home","id":1}

Update Vid                    jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"VideoLibrary.Scan","id":1}

Clean Vid                       jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"VideoLibrary.Clean","id":1}

Hibernate                      jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"System.Hibernate","id":1}

Reboot              jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"System.Reboot","id":1}

30Sec Forward               jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"smallforward"}}

30Sec Back                    jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"smallbackward"}}

10Min Forward               jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"bigforward"}}

10Min Back                    jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"bigbackward"}}

Play/Pause                    jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.PlayPause","params":{"playerid":1}}

Stop                  jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Stop","params":{"playerid":1}}

FF                     jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.SetSpeed","params":{"playerid":1,"speed":"increment"}}

Rew                  jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.SetSpeed","params":{"playerid":1,"speed":"decrement"}}

Enter                 jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Select","id":1}

Up                    jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Up","id":1}

Down                jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Down","id":1}

Left                   jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Left","id":1}

Right                 jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Right","id":1}

Back                 jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Back","id":1}

Subtitle Off                    jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.SetSubtitle","params":{"playerid":1,"subtitle":"off"}}

Subtitle On                     jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.SetSubtitle","params":{"playerid":1,"subtitle":"on"}}

Select                jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Select","id":1}

Suspend                        jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"System.Suspend","id":1}

Menu                jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.ContextMenu","id":1}

Info                  jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Info","id":1}

Show                OSD jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.ShowOSD","id":1}

[/CODE]



I use Plex vs. XBMC so I can't help much but step 1 should be finding a complete command set just like you'd do for any device... Hopefully that helps.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22786620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500_100#post_22736371
> 
> 
> For those who are using those gc10012s off ebay, how did you find out its ip address? I cannot see the device when i type in the default address in my browser. I shorted DB9 pins 2-7 and plugged in, and device still wont come up in browser. I tried a crossover cable and straight into my network.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7600_100#post_22776463
> 
> 
> I contacted seller and returned the one that would not connect or reset. I ended up sending him money for another to ship with my exchange and I'm hoping that the next two won't have the same issues.
> 
> One thing to check: Check your router settings. Mine was set to start IP addresses at 100 and the default GC IP is .70 so I'm not sure if it would even see the unit if it were under the starting IP address. I set mine to start at 50 so 70 fell inside the range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as I received mine from the seller, I sent mine back to Global Cache for a firmware update, and received it yesterday. It cost me $35 + shipping to get it to them, and they even sent it back to me in an original shipping carton, and double-boxed; nice touch! I haven't tried to connect to it yet, but the software now has the broadcast ability, and the unit is "discoverable" on the network, as I understand it.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to report my experience with having the unit updated by Global Cache.
> 
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22776463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitbrit*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22776192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7500#post_22736371
> 
> 
> For those who are using those gc10012s off ebay, how did you find out its ip address? I cannot see the device when i type in the default address in my browser. I shorted DB9 pins 2-7 and plugged in, and device still wont come up in browser. I tried a crossover cable and straight into my network.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in exactly the same situation. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I contacted seller and returned the one that would not connect or reset. I ended up sending him money for another to ship with my exchange and I'm hoping that the next two won't have the same issues.
> 
> 
> One thing to check: Check your router settings. Mine was set to start IP addresses at 100 and the default GC IP is .70 so I'm not sure if it would even see the unit if it were under the starting IP address. I set mine to start at 50 so 70 fell inside the range.
Click to expand...


Seller exchanged my Gc-100-12 for a working one. while I had to pay for shipping I went ahead and ordered another for the living room....


Both reset to factory defaults first time and showed up at IP ...... 70.


One is hanging out of my rack right now in the theater and seems to work well. One thing that i noticed is the IR emitter voltage is much lower on the GC unit than the harmony stuff. The emitter has to be right up on the IR window of the light control and with the harmony it would work from 3' away.....ithchd


I switched the channel info query to a higher performance box and it works well at solving the lagging and glitchy movements. I also increased the repeat of that entrance to 60s since it seemed like it was ALWAYS running.


----------



## yobrigidey

Just ordered a couple gc-100's from eBay to get started with this, but had one question. What's the best adapter to get to control the ps3? Thanks!


----------



## SJHT

Does anyone know what the latest firmware is for the GC100? Thanks. SJ


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22790365
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the latest firmware is for the GC100? Thanks. SJ



From:
https://globalcache.zendesk.com/entries/69727-faq-current-gc-100-firmware-version 


> Quote:
> The GC-100-06 is 3.2-06, the GC-100-12 and GC-100-18 are both 3.2-12



I'm running much older firmware. Shouldn't be an issue for most.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yobrigidey*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22790330
> 
> 
> Just ordered a couple gc-100's from eBay to get started with this, but had one question. What's the best adapter to get to control the ps3? Thanks!


If you want power-on and full capability, then you need Bluetooth. The Bluetooth adapters are more expensive; the USB adapters are cheaper, but offer less functionality.


I chose the Logitech Harmony adapter several years ago because it was much cheaper than the alternatives at $50 on Amazon, and I hate spending more than I need to. Some of the other more expensive alternatives like the Schmartz and IR2BTci are much more capable in terms of updatability, built-in macros, and a couple of other things, but if all you want to do is turn on- and off your PS3 and control BD playback, then the Logitech adapter is just fine.


One potential down-side to the Bluetooth remotes is that the PS3 only allows one paired BD remote, so you won't be able to use your Sony BD remote once you pair the adapter. Probably not an issue, since the point is using iRule, but I like to tell people anyway since that was a surprise when I found out myself.


Here's a nice article on Remote Central that compares the adapters:
http://www.remotecentral.com/reviews/ps3_control_roundup/comparison.htm 


SC


----------



## yobrigidey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22790802
> 
> 
> If you want power-on and full capability, then you need Bluetooth. The Bluetooth adapters are more expensive; the USB adapters are cheaper, but offer less functionality.
> 
> I chose the Logitech Harmony adapter several years ago because it was much cheaper than the alternatives at $50 on Amazon, and I hate spending more than I need to. Some of the other more expensive alternatives like the Schmartz and IR2BTci are much more capable in terms of updatability, built-in macros, and a couple of other things, but if all you want to do is turn on- and off your PS3 and control BD playback, then the Logitech adapter is just fine.
> 
> One potential down-side to the Bluetooth remotes is that the PS3 only allows one paired BD remote, so you won't be able to use your Sony BD remote once you pair the adapter. Probably not an issue, since the point is using iRule, but I like to tell people anyway since that was a surprise when I found out myself.
> 
> Here's a nice article on Remote Central that compares the adapters:
> http://www.remotecentral.com/reviews/ps3_control_roundup/comparison.htm
> 
> SC



Exactly what I was looking for, thanks for the info! I think I'll hold off on this until we get further along with the home theater to see if we feel like we need the extra control. The only reason to get one would be for on/off control.


----------



## Bacon13

Insteon questions


I am going to be using Insteon dimmers for my lights and I am not sure which interface to use to get iRule to control the lights and scenes. It looks like there are 4 options. I don't need timers or email alerts, just need some simple scenes for my theater / game room.


ISY 99i with plm ( by far the most expensive and overkill for the 3 lights I want to control)

Smartlinc controller (not sure if this can store different scenes with different ramp rates, level, etc.)

Insteon hub (not sure if there is iRule support for this yet)

Plm with Houselinc (Houselinc to get everything setup, but does the computer need to be up and running to remember everything?)


Do I even need all the scenes and ramp rates set up and stored within the insteon network, or does iRule just need a connection with the insteon network and all the scenes and ramp rates can be stored within iRule?


Thanks


----------



## johnsills1

Thanks TheYoshi, I already have those commands. I know there has to be a way to do what I am trying to do. Going directly do the Home, Music, Movies, TV Shows, and Pictures is avaoilable in the JSON Command structure. I just don't know how to put the command in the right format. I wish someone with JSON know how could write a tutorial to explain how it is supposed to work.


----------



## impmonkey

Thought I would give you all a peek at the keyboard I use in a drawer on my android phone. It works awesome. I built a custom device for eventghost commands then wrote the key emulations in event ghost. Works great for XBMC and MCE. Rotated the keys in Photoshop so they would work on a vertical layout turned sideways.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yobrigidey*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22790826
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was looking for, thanks for the info! I think I'll hold off on this until we get further along with the home theater to see if we feel like we need the extra control. The only reason to get one would be for on/off control.


Remember that for the Logitech harmony controller, there is no separate power-off command (power on though is simply START or PS). The power off in Logitech is implemented using a macro (PS,x,x) that involve repeating PS and delay within the macro. Might not be a big deal if you do separate button, but t basicAlly mean you cannot do a single power toggle button as PS is used in both on and off command.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22791177
> 
> 
> Thought I would give you all a peek at the keyboard I use in a drawer on my android phone. It works awesome. I built a custom device for eventghost commands then wrote the key emulations in event ghost. Works great for XBMC and MCE. Rotated the keys in Photoshop so they would work on a vertical layout turned sideways.



Looks really good! Is that a static picture with transparent "buttons" on top?


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22789110
> 
> 
> For one thing I don't think the music command mentioned is even a valid command.. The best command list I've seen for XBMC (Frodo) is:
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CODE]Quit                  jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Application.Quit","id":1}
> Home                jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Home","id":1}
> Update Vid                    jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"VideoLibrary.Scan","id":1}
> Clean Vid                       jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"VideoLibrary.Clean","id":1}
> Hibernate                      jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"System.Hibernate","id":1}
> Reboot              jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"System.Reboot","id":1}
> 30Sec Forward               jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"smallforward"}}
> 30Sec Back                    jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"smallbackward"}}
> 10Min Forward               jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"bigforward"}}
> 10Min Back                    jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Seek","params":{"playerid":1,"value":"bigbackward"}}
> Play/Pause                    jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.PlayPause","params":{"playerid":1}}
> Stop                  jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.Stop","params":{"playerid":1}}
> FF                     jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.SetSpeed","params":{"playerid":1,"speed":"increment"}}
> Rew                  jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.SetSpeed","params":{"playerid":1,"speed":"decrement"}}
> Enter                 jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Select","id":1}
> Up                    jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Up","id":1}
> Down                jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Down","id":1}
> Left                   jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Left","id":1}
> Right                 jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Right","id":1}
> Back                 jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Back","id":1}
> Subtitle Off                    jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.SetSubtitle","params":{"playerid":1,"subtitle":"off"}}
> Subtitle On                     jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"Player.SetSubtitle","params":{"playerid":1,"subtitle":"on"}}
> Select                jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Select","id":1}
> Suspend                        jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"System.Suspend","id":1}
> Menu                jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.ContextMenu","id":1}
> Info                  jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Info","id":1}
> Show                OSD jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.ShowOSD","id":1}
> 
> [/CODE]
> I use Plex vs. XBMC so I can't help much but step 1 should be finding a complete command set just like you'd do for any device... Hopefully that helps.



I noticed on my system that the Play, Pause, Stop, Fast Forward, Rewind and other player control buttons do not work for music on XBMC FRODO. They work perfectly for movies. Any suggestions?


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickelin*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22791940
> 
> 
> Looks really good! Is that a static picture with transparent "buttons" on top?



Nope they are individual icons. Getting the blank buttons to line up is a pain. It works awesome. I'm super happy with it. Makes searching in xmbc and mce super easy. They are 90 by 90 pixels each.


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22790957
> 
> 
> Thanks TheYoshi, I already have those commands. I know there has to be a way to do what I am trying to do. Going directly do the Home, Music, Movies, TV Shows, and Pictures is avaoilable in the JSON Command structure. I just don't know how to put the command in the right format. I wish someone with JSON know how could write a tutorial to explain how it is supposed to work.



Can you point me at the documentation you are seeing which confirms this? If so I can likely help.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22792777
> 
> 
> Can you point me at the documentation you are seeing which confirms this? If so I can likely help.



6.7.3 GUI.Window


Take a look at that line item at this URL http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=JSON-RPC_API/v5#GUI.Window 


Click on [show] and it will give you all of the available command targets


I simply want someone to tell me the way that the command line should look to make iRule tell XBMC to go to Music for instance.




jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.down","id":1}


That is a command line to do exactly what it says, Down Arrow


I've tried several different command lines and nothing works



I've tried jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"GUI.ActivateWindow","params":{"playerid":1,"GUI.Window":"Music"},"id":1}


That didn't work










I'm not sure how the command line should look


I would like it if someone could explain each section of the command line to me. None of it makes any sense to me at this point.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22790179
> 
> 
> ...One thing that i noticed is the IR emitter voltage is much lower on the GC unit than the harmony stuff. The emitter has to be right up on the IR window of the light control and with the harmony it would work from 3' away...



Are you using emitters that also have a visible LED? If so, you should find that IR-only emitters have much better range (the visible LED introduces an additional voltage drop, which has more effect when the voltage is lower to start with).


----------



## Jim Clamage

For those looking at buying or upgrading GC-100s (or iTachs for that matter), don't forget that for $5 each you can double each ir output from those devices by using one of these:

 


Might be a bit more economical than going to the next unit up if you need more outputs. I use them in my system without any issues.


----------



## thunderstorm77

I've been looking all over the net for a way to control a Panasonic GT30 TV over IP. They won't give us the codes, but they have a free app that allows such control. Isn't there a way to figure out what is being sent out from the app, either sniffing the network or investigating the codes in the app?


----------



## NicksHitachi

Question: When I resize a button or icon the background square is resized but the image is no longer centered over the actual button. How do I center the image over the actual button area? This also sucks when a resized button needs text its next to impossible to get the text centered on the button b/c the text is centered on the background area......


Just got the theater up and running all on Irule. Cant wait to invite the boys over and show off my new toy.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22795297
> 
> 
> Question: When I resize a button or icon the background square is resized but the image is no longer centered over the actual button. How do I center the image over the actual button area? This also sucks when a resized button needs text its next to impossible to get the text centered on the button b/c the text is centered on the background area......
> 
> Just got the theater up and running all on Irule. Cant wait to invite the boys over and show off my new toy.



What are you using to edit your buttons and icons? I can give you some hints when using Photoshop.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22795297
> 
> 
> Question: When I resize a button or icon the background square is resized but the image is no longer centered over the actual button. How do I center the image over the actual button area? This also sucks when a resized button needs text its next to impossible to get the text centered on the button b/c the text is centered on the background area......
> 
> Just got the theater up and running all on Irule. Cant wait to invite the boys over and show off my new toy.


It sounds like you're trying to create the graphic on top of the button using the Builder. You will drive yourself crazy trying to do this. It is always better to layer a graphic/icon onto a button using image editing software and then import the button into the builder.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22795395
> 
> 
> What are you using to edit your buttons and icons? I can give you some hints when using Photoshop.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22795474
> 
> 
> It sounds like you're trying to create the graphic on top of the button using the Builder. You will drive yourself crazy trying to do this. It is always better to layer a graphic/icon onto a button using image editing software and then import the button into the builder.



NicksHitachi,

I almost always try to use image editor, but one of the tricks I use in the builder is as follows: U can play around with the width and heights of both the button and say the label to fine tune the position. Its not always fool proof, but for example if the button is 5 wide and the label is 4 wide and you can't get it to center up, try changing the width of the label or icon to match the button and then change the location (row/column) and see if that helps find the center line. Same for height. And I've also found that if the button has an even numbered width say 6, I change it to and odd number say 7 and match the label or icon to 7 and that sometimes works too.


But as mborner says, using an image editor is foolproof.


Good luck.


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7680#post_22794639
> 
> 
> For those looking at buying or upgrading GC-100s (or iTachs for that matter), don't forget that for $5 each you can double each ir output from those devices by using one of these:
> 
> 
> Might be a bit more economical than going to the next unit up if you need more outputs. I use them in my system without any issues.


 http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Infrared-Control-Extender/dp/B001AZPZTK/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1357587541&sr=8-9&keywords=ir+emitter 



I have also used this with really good luck. 6 in one! The cable will rip apart giving you really good flexibility in running the cable.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22795668
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Infrared-Control-Extender/dp/B001AZPZTK/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1357587541&sr=8-9&keywords=ir+emitter
> 
> I have also used this with really good luck. 6 in one! The cable will rip apart giving you really good flexibility in running the cable.



Very nice!


----------



## Vyrolan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/7600_100#post_22790870
> 
> 
> Insteon hub (not sure if there is iRule support for this yet)


This is the brand new preferred way...I'm sure you could make it work with iRule but it may take some doing... However, the Hub has had a ton of bugs and people have been really struggling making them work.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/7600_100#post_22790870
> 
> 
> ISY 99i with plm ( by far the most expensive and overkill for the 3 lights I want to control)


I agree it's overkill for 3 lights, but if you have any intention of expanding your Insteon system, the ISY is truly amazing. It's far and away the best controller for Insteon IMHO, and it will easily integrate with iRule.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/7600_100#post_22790870
> 
> 
> Smartlinc controller (not sure if this can store different scenes with different ramp rates, level, etc.)
> 
> Plm with Houselinc (Houselinc to get everything setup, but does the computer need to be up and running to remember everything?)


Both of these options are technically deprecated...Smarthome is going to be pushing the Hub as the new way...and Houselinc 2 is their software now... WIth the Houselinc option, yes, the computer would have to be running all of the time. You could do everything you want to do with Smartlinc, and that is probably your cheapest option.


If your iRule setup already uses some Infrared through an iTach or GC unit, then another super cheap option would be to simply buy an IRLinc Receiver . Then you'd just send IR at the IRLinc to control the lights. You'd have to setup and link all of your scenes manually between the devices using the set buttons, but you only have a few so that wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22795668
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Infrared-Control-Extender/dp/B001AZPZTK/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1357587541&sr=8-9&keywords=ir+emitter
> 
> I have also used this with really good luck. 6 in one! The cable will rip apart giving you really good flexibility in running the cable.



Do I set the IR port to be a blaster or just normal IR port with this?

I might consider replacing this with the blaster I use currently.. if it is really point to point and should react much faster and more accurate...


----------



## impmonkey

I have mine on a regular port and it is working fine. 2 Receivers, PS3, 360, and a Monoprice HDMI Switch. So far so good.


----------



## TheYoshi

I've uploaded a new device and set of feedbacks for DirecTV receivers that will let you query and directly tune pretty much every station in the line up.


I've actually gotten a way I can do this relatively easily.


Here's the question.


What channels should I skip? At least for me in Austin, TX the follow stations are Pay Per View which I've skipped so far:


1. 119-199 - all PPV of some sort

2. 449-499 - also all PPV of some sort from what I can tell


I've only gone up to 800 I think that's the end of most channels except for Music which I'm not sure is worth doing, it's not really very much effort to create things given that I'm uploading templates. The big issue is really the device, it will have a LOT of codes in it and there is no way to categorize them, the feedback I can group pretty easily in iRule builder.


Take a look:

*DirecTV Channel Queries v2* - this is the name of the updated device with these codes. I've kept the old stuff I had in for HBO and such for now even though there are duplicates. I'll remove them in a bit. That said we now have a device that will let you query and directly tune to every channel from 1-800 excluding the PPV channel groups I identified earlier










The feedbacks are coming along but will take a bit more work, hopefully will finish tonight though. Also for those of you messing with this I have a better way to manage queries, I am validating but assuming it works it will be in the new feedback set as well.


----------



## Projector Lad

Hi All


My first post in this thread as whilst reading through I haven't found (or digested!) what I'm after. And that is the basics of determining setup to deploy IRULE as my one stop shop remote!


I am just not getting the communication methods and which is best (or can only be) deployed - IP, IR , RS232 etc.









Particularly I dont get that IR seems very popular and refers to being able to use 'behind closed doors' etc but I thought that was "RF" - whereas IR (common in most remotes) has to be line of site? And then if 'emitters/blasters' are required - are these hardwired back to the cache or any device (I'm really adverse to adding any unnecessary cabling where I can help it). And I've not used RS232 but if required do you need one RS232 cache per device (and serial cable in between)?


I have played with the trial IRULE version and had some success with IP configuration of my AV Receiver and HTPC, which has been over my wifi network - but not sure how best to expand and type/model of cache etc. Hoping some of you may be able to set me straight here!


Whilst Ive easily (me thinks!) setup the IP commands and understand basic Irule config, ideally I would like to eventually utilise feedback options where possible (and my knowledge level permits!)


My setup:


Sony HW50ES Projector

Pioneer PDP-507XDA

Darbee Darblett

VAPEX 120" Projector Screen (motorised with RF/RS232 control - no IR?)

Sony PS3 (with Logitech IR/Bluetooth converter)

Yamaha RX-A3000 AV Receiver (already configured via IP but open to better options/allow feedback etc)

HTPC - in particular using WMC and MEDIA BROWSER plugin (configured via IP, comments per A3000 above)

WII (optional, not sure if can be controlled ?)


I know this is a pretty basic configuration than most being discussed here - but appreciate any advice or kickstart to any links or other threads that can get me over my hurdle with initial connectivity!!


Many thanks in advance


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Projector Lad*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22798665
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> My first post in this thread as whilst reading through I haven't found (or digested!) what I'm after. And that is the basics of determining setup to deploy IRULE as my one stop shop remote!
> 
> I am just not getting the communication methods and which is best (or can only be) deployed - IP, IR , RS232 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Particularly I dont get that IR seems very popular and refers to being able to use 'behind closed doors' etc but I thought that was "RF" - whereas IR (common in most remotes) has to be line of site? And then if 'emitters/blasters' are required - are these hardwired back to the cache or any device (I'm really adverse to adding any unnecessary cabling where I can help it). And I've not used RS232 but if required do you need one RS232 cache per device (and serial cable in between)?
> 
> I have played with the trial IRULE version and had some success with IP configuration of my AV Receiver and HTPC, which has been over my wifi network - but not sure how best to expand and type/model of cache etc. Hoping some of you may be able to set me straight here!
> 
> Whilst Ive easily (me thinks!) setup the IP commands and understand basic Irule config, ideally I would like to eventually utilise feedback options where possible (and my knowledge level permits!)
> 
> My setup:
> 
> Sony HW50ES Projector
> 
> Pioneer PDP-507XDA
> 
> Darbee Darblett
> 
> VAPEX 120" Projector Screen (motorised with RF/RS232 control - no IR?)
> 
> Sony PS3 (with Logitech IR/Bluetooth converter)
> 
> Yamaha RX-A3000 AV Receiver (already configured via IP but open to better options/allow feedback etc)
> 
> HTPC - in particular using WMC and MEDIA BROWSER plugin (configured via IP, comments per A3000 above)
> 
> WII (optional, not sure if can be controlled ?)
> 
> I know this is a pretty basic configuration than most being discussed here - but appreciate any advice or kickstart to any links or other threads that can get me over my hurdle with initial connectivity!!
> 
> Many thanks in advance


i devices such as iPhones, iPads, smart phones, etc. don't communicate using IR. They only communicate through cellular networks and through wifi networks. With iRule (or any other remote app) the iPhone communicates with your home network router via wifi. There needs to be a device attached to your router that can convert the messages that iRule is sending it to IR. This is where the Global Cache iTach/GC comes in. The GC device is connected to your router and becomes a networked device with it's own ip address. It is also known as a gateway. Once your router receives a command from iRule, say, to turn on your TV, the router passes on this information to the GC unit. The GC then converts the command to IR where it is passed on to the TV. The GC units have 3 or 6 ports on the back used for IR. You simply run an IR emitter from the GC to the IR receiving eye on the device you're trying to control. The emitters usually have cords that are about 6 feet long. The emitter itself is self adhesive and can be stuck directly on your components. This is why your devices can be placed behind closed doors.


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Projector Lad*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22798665
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> My first post in this thread as whilst reading through I haven't found (or digested!) what I'm after. And that is the basics of determining setup to deploy IRULE as my one stop shop remote!
> 
> I am just not getting the communication methods and which is best (or can only be) deployed - IP, IR , RS232 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Particularly I dont get that IR seems very popular and refers to being able to use 'behind closed doors' etc but I thought that was "RF" - whereas IR (common in most remotes) has to be line of site? And then if 'emitters/blasters' are required - are these hardwired back to the cache or any device (I'm really adverse to adding any unnecessary cabling where I can help it). And I've not used RS232 but if required do you need one RS232 cache per device (and serial cable in between)?
> 
> I have played with the trial IRULE version and had some success with IP configuration of my AV Receiver and HTPC, which has been over my wifi network - but not sure how best to expand and type/model of cache etc. Hoping some of you may be able to set me straight here!
> 
> Whilst Ive easily (me thinks!) setup the IP commands and understand basic Irule config, ideally I would like to eventually utilise feedback options where possible (and my knowledge level permits!)
> 
> My setup:
> 
> Sony HW50ES Projector
> 
> Pioneer PDP-507XDA
> 
> Darbee Darblett
> 
> VAPEX 120" Projector Screen (motorised with RF/RS232 control - no IR?)
> 
> Sony PS3 (with Logitech IR/Bluetooth converter)
> 
> Yamaha RX-A3000 AV Receiver (already configured via IP but open to better options/allow feedback etc)
> 
> HTPC - in particular using WMC and MEDIA BROWSER plugin (configured via IP, comments per A3000 above)
> 
> WII (optional, not sure if can be controlled ?)
> 
> I know this is a pretty basic configuration than most being discussed here - but appreciate any advice or kickstart to any links or other threads that can get me over my hurdle with initial connectivity!!
> 
> Many thanks in advance


It really depends on your equipment, I'm using IP, and IR with blasters and also wired into the IR ports on the rear of some equipment. You can buy wireless iTachs/global caches or get the IP version and use Airport express or Homeplug ( these work pretty good really) to get your network anywhere you need it. Don't let Emitters/blasters scare you, they are actually very stable


----------



## SeldomSeen31

New offering from Global Cache, the Itach Flex:

http://www.globalcache.com/files/marketing/datasheet_itach_flex.pdf 


Looks pretty interesting if the pricing is similar to the Itach line. With the size of it, sticking one to the back of a TV would be a snap.


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22799406
> 
> 
> New offering from Global Cache, the Itach Flex:
> http://www.globalcache.com/files/marketing/datasheet_itach_flex.pdf
> 
> Looks pretty interesting if the pricing is similar to the Itach line. With the size of it, sticking one to the back of a TV would be a snap.


Wow and after I just spent $500 on iTachs, is anyone else always a late bloomer like me?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22799406
> 
> 
> New offering from Global Cache, the Itach Flex:
> http://www.globalcache.com/files/marketing/datasheet_itach_flex.pdf
> 
> Looks pretty interesting if the pricing is similar to the Itach line. With the size of it, sticking one to the back of a TV would be a snap.


Looks pretty cool but other than size, how does it differ from the standard iTach?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22800090
> 
> 
> Looks pretty cool but other than size, how does it differ from the standard iTach?


Never mind, I just read all the details. Pretty cool!


----------



## dabagboy

Can I install iRule on several family members iPhones and iPads (i.e. diffferent Apple IDs ....without additional cost)?


----------



## kriktsemaj99

This new iTach flex can serve web pages that provide browser control. If it's easy to find pages for your devices that someone else has already developed, some people would probably opt for free web control instead of buying and then having to configure an extra control app like iRule.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dabagboy*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22800886
> 
> 
> Can I install iRule on several family members iPhones and iPads (i.e. diffferent Apple IDs ....without additional cost)?



irule is free to download. They do "Sync" by google login, so as long as you use the same Google login, you should be fine and no extra charge (PRO had 5 handset design limit, but I think you can download the same handset more than 5).


----------



## dabagboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22801122
> 
> 
> irule is free to download. They do "Sync" by google login, so as long as you use the same Google login, you should be fine and no extra charge (PRO had 5 handset design limit, but I think you can download the same handset more than 5).



We do NOT have the same google logins, is there another way to "sync" the app? or can the app on the iphones have a different google login than say the Gmail, Google Voice or Google Maps apps?


Also can the app work with an IR transmitter that might plug in to the phone? I've seen these here and there?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dabagboy*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22801249
> 
> 
> We do NOT have the same google logins, is there another way to "sync" the app? or can the app on the iphones have a different google login than say the Gmail, Google Voice or Google Maps apps?
> 
> Also can the app work with an IR transmitter that might plug in to the phone? I've seen these here and there?



The google log in within the app can be different than the phone/tablet's google log in. I do the design work for the apps using the iRule builder so all the devices are tied to my google account. I just type my user name in to the app on my wife's Kindle to get the device on to her tablet.


As far as I know iRule can not take advantage of a plug in IR transmitter like the redeye.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22801746
> 
> 
> The google log in within the app can be different than the phone/tablet's google log in. I do the design work for the apps using the iRule builder so all the devices are tied to my google account. I just type my user name in to the app on my wife's Kindle to get the device on to her tablet.
> 
> As far as I know iRule can not take advantage of a plug in IR transmitter like the redeye.



When you go to the web-based irulebuilder, it will ask what google account you want to log in, and that basically is your "login" to irule.

In the irule app that you download, there is a setting page, and in there, you can entered whatever google account you setup (not necessarily needs to be the same as your own device), and the handset that you created will then show up and you can download to your device based on the device type.


----------



## Killroy

Silly question.... does iRule handle the multiple Onkyo remote code easily? By that I mean, each Onkyo AVR has the ability to set the remotes to either (channel) #1, #2, or #3 in case you have multiple remotes in the same room and don't want to have interference between them.


Thanks.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22802583
> 
> 
> Silly question.... does iRule handle the multiple Onkyo remote code easily? By that I mean, each Onkyo AVR has the ability to set the remotes to either (channel) #1, #2, or #3 in case you have multiple remotes in the same room and don't want to have interference between them.
> 
> Thanks.



Hmm. I do not see different IR group for Onkyo receiver in their database. however, if your Onkyo is not too old, it is likely to be IP capable so you will just go by IP address...


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22802927
> 
> 
> Hmm. I do not see different IR group for Onkyo receiver in their database. however, if your Onkyo is not too old, it is likely to be IP capable so you will just go by IP address...



That's the problem. They are both older models (TX-SR606 & HT-R670) and both are not IP controllable. I am hoping that there is a secondary IR group somewhere so I can control both via iRule using a single IP2IR. I would hate to have to get two of them just to control them separately.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22802953
> 
> 
> That's the problem. They are both older models (TX-SR606 & HT-R670) and both are not IP controllable. I am hoping that there is a secondary IR group somewhere so I can control both via iRule using a single IP2IR. I would hate to have to get two of them just to control them separately.



You shouldn't have an issue as long as you use 2 emitters. You may need to cover them with electrical tape if there is interference. In the builder pull in 2 versions of the commands and rename them something appropriate so you remember which is which. Onkyo 1 and onkyo 2 for instance. Then assign the first to port 1 on the itach and 2 to port 2. Then the commands you assign to buttons in the builder will only be sent to the appropriate avr.


Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22803311
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have an issue as long as you use 2 emitters. You may need to cover them with electrical tape if there is interference. In the builder pull in 2 versions of the commands and rename them something appropriate so you remember which is which. Onkyo 1 and onkyo 2 for instance. Then assign the first to port 1 on the itach and 2 to port 2. Then the commands you assign to buttons in the builder will only be sent to the appropriate avr.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.



It does. I did not know that the ports could be so independent of each other. That will probably work perfectly then. Thanks.


----------



## Josh Bolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22803360
> 
> 
> It does. I did not know that the ports could be so independent of each other. That will probably work perfectly then. Thanks.



Also, just a heads up, your TX-SR606 has an "ir in," labeled "remote control" on the bottom left when looking at your receiver from behind.


You can simply run a 3.5mm male to male audio cable from one of the itachs 3 outputs straight into the back of the reciever eliminating the chance of at least one device from unintentionally controlling the other.


----------



## JapanDave

What do you do if iRule does not support your device?


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22804337
> 
> 
> What do you do if iRule does not support your device?


You can learn the commands using itach ilearn software. It is a bit finicky and I found that I have to learn a command, exit the app, relaunch, and then learn again. Alternatively, if you already have the pronto or hex code or IP code, you can just create as well.


----------



## JapanDave

Trying to make my first handset and this sucks big time! (Not the software, the learning curve) I feel like I did when I first started learning C# and VBA, completely lost. I just don't think I have the energy for this right now...


----------



## marcosreg

I am using iRule to control:


* Marantz AV 7005 Processor

* Panasonic 4000 Projector

* Popcorn Hour C-200 media center


I am trying to control a XBMC Frodo media center without results.

I enabled http control port 8080 on the xbmc and tryed all the command sets on the iRule database.

No results at all.

Any help?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22804337
> 
> 
> What do you do if iRule does not support your device?


Can't imagine a device Irule can't control.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22804517
> 
> 
> Trying to make my first handset and this sucks big time! (Not the software, the learning curve) I feel like I did when I first started learning C# and VBA, completely lost. I just don't think I have the energy for this right now...


Don't give up, Dave, it's not that bad. We are all here to help.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22804736
> 
> 
> Can't imagine a device Irule can't control.


I figured that, but I was wondering how one would go about setting it up? But, after another hour of reading through the tutorials, I may have found a way.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22804738
> 
> 
> Don't give up, Dave, it's not that bad. We are all here to help.


Thanks for the support, I guess I am just tired and I don't know why these videos don't work on their web page?

http://iruleathome.com/how-to-videos/how-to-videos


----------



## dabagboy

I'm fiddling with the demo/trial and am hamstrung by some of the limitations on the # of panels. Can I control 3 "identical" DirecTV HR24 receivers in different rooms? using IP commands?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dabagboy*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22804957
> 
> 
> I'm fiddling with the demo/trial and am hamstrung by some of the limitations on the # of panels. Can I control 3 "identical" DirecTV HR24 receivers in different rooms? using IP commands?



Absolutely.


Import 3 version of the DTV commands (and direct tune channels if you wish) and rename them so you can tell them apart. For me, I named mine by room, DTV Living Room, DTV Family Room, etc.


Assign the commands from these different versions to the correct panels/buttons in the builder. In your family room page use the commands from DTV Family Room.


Save.


Sync. on your tablet/phone


in the iRule app on your tablet/phone, add 3 HTTP gateways, name them the and set each to the respective DTV box's IP address with port 8080. Assign the corresponding device commands to this gateway.


Now each set of commands will control only the DTV box you desire.


Let us know if you have any trouble.


----------



## NicksHitachi

Anyone using GC-100-12s, how does it handle it when a second handset tries to connect?


IOW my ipad controls my theater and i have a handset on my iphone too. What happens if i want to use my phone? Does it just "bump" the ipad or will it not connect until i manually disconnect the ipad?


----------



## dabagboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22804996
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Import 3 version of the DTV commands (and direct tune channels if you wish) and rename them so you can tell them apart. For me, I named mine by room, DTV Living Room, DTV Family Room, etc.
> 
> Assign the commands from these different versions to the correct panels/buttons in the builder. In your family room page use the commands from DTV Family Room.
> 
> Save.
> 
> Sync. on your tablet/phone
> 
> in the iRule app on your tablet/phone, add 3 HTTP gateways, name them the and set each to the respective DTV box's IP address with port 8080. Assign the corresponding device commands to this gateway.
> 
> Now each set of commands will control only the DTV box you desire.
> 
> Let us know if you have any trouble.



Thanks that sounds easy - I'll do it as soon as I get home. If I can figure out how to add some more panels to the demo, or maybe just buy the dumb thing already...


Any suggestions on how to hardwire the IR emitters/blasters into three rooms? in the other thread you mentioned CAT5 extenders


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*
> 
> The itach ip2ir has 3 IR outputs. One can be configured to power the included IR blaster. You can use dual IR emitters as well that have 1 3.5mm jack and then split in to 2 IR emitters. The itach comes with 3 single emitters and 1 blaster. You can extend the length of the 6ft emitters with cat5/6 cable. I have done this to control TVs in my family room and kitchen from an itach located in my basement equipment rack. Just snip the emitter, there are 2 wires inside, use a length of cat5 cable and a twisted pair inside it to lengthen the emitter. I have runs of 75ft working just fine with this method.



I don't really follow - If there only two wires could I just use speaker / lamp wire? Could I use powerline converters? or is there any way to convert that extender to a wireless signal and then back to IR?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dabagboy*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22805701
> 
> 
> Thanks that sounds easy - I'll do it as soon as I get home. If I can figure out how to add some more panels to the demo, or maybe just buy the dumb thing already...
> 
> Any suggestions on how to hardwire the IR emitters/blasters into three rooms? in the other thread you mentioned CAT5 extenders
> 
> I don't really follow - If there only two wires could I just use speaker / lamp wire? Could I use powerline converters? or is there any way to convert that extender to a wireless signal and then back to IR?



It is just 2 wires, I suppose (though I am not an electrician or electrical engineer) that any 2 wire solution would work. I just happened to have 1000ft of cat6 wire on hand so used that. I used it again to connect my garage doors to the contact closure relays on my gc-100-12 to control my garage doors via iRule.


I am not certain the blaster would work over that distance extended in this manner. I have no experience with using the blasters. All of my IR controlled equipment has its own emitter or dual emitter.


The cat5/6 emitter extension method was suggested to me by forum guru and sometime iRule consultant Barry Gordon.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7710#post_22804337
> 
> 
> What do you do if iRule does not support your device?


A new device can be made to control a unit if none exists. I did this for controlling J. River Media Center (a PC program). All that is necessary is knowledge of the codes necessary to control the device or use of an IR reader to learn the IR codes. In my case J. River built in the necessary network codes at my request. Users have contributed numerous such devices, providing control via IR, IP, and RS232, so chances are that there already exists a device to control the unit. Do you have a specific unit in mind?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dabagboy*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22804957
> 
> 
> I'm fiddling with the demo/trial and am hamstrung by some of the limitations on the # of panels. Can I control 3 "identical" DirecTV HR24 receivers in different rooms? using IP commands?


I don't follow your comment on the limitation on the number of panels. You can add additional panels. You can control identical devices in separate rooms via separate IP addresses, RS232 ports, or IR emitters (Global Cache iTach IP2IR or WF2IR). You could uses separate Global Cache devices in separate rooms, or run separate IR emitters from the three IR ports on one device. Import the same device multiple times into the builder, rename some of the devices, use them to control separate HR24 receivers using separate gateways or IR ports.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dabagboy*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22805701
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really follow - If there only two wires could I just use speaker / lamp wire? Could I use powerline converters? or is there any way to convert that extender to a wireless signal and then back to IR?


You probably want twisted pairs for long runs.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22805462
> 
> 
> Anyone using GC-100-12s, how does it handle it when a second handset tries to connect?
> 
> IOW my ipad controls my theater and i have a handset on my iphone too. What happens if i want to use my phone? Does it just "bump" the ipad or will it not connect until i manually disconnect the ipad?



You should probably test it to be sure, but the GC docs say that the second handset will steal the connection if it's been idle for more than 10 seconds. But that leaves the first handset unaware that it's not connected and it won't be able to send more commands until you go back to Panels in iRule and reenter the panel you were using.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22804792
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support, I guess I am just tired and I don't know why these videos don't work on their web page?
> http://iruleathome.com/how-to-videos/how-to-videos



Oh, man... That's a problem with the iRule site that needs to be fixed - those links went to really old videos, anyway. There are all new text, PDF, and video tutorials here:

http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/497964-all-irule-tutorials 


Some of those pages have video tutorials on them, but you can just go to the iRule YouTube channel to see them all:
http://www.youtube.com/user/iruleathome?feature=watch 


Use the Quick--Start guide to get started... WIth it, you should be able to get a nice, basic remote working in half an hour or less, then you can go nuts from there customizing, adding new devices, etc.
http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/880532 


And of course, you're always welcome to post here or on iRule's support site if you run into any problems.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22805462
> 
> 
> Anyone using GC-100-12s, how does it handle it when a second handset tries to connect?
> 
> IOW my ipad controls my theater and i have a handset on my iphone too. What happens if i want to use my phone? Does it just "bump" the ipad or will it not connect until i manually disconnect the ipad?


Like krikstsemaj99 said, in general, the second handset can steal the connection from the first after a period of inactivity. However, if you have feedback, then I've noticed that situation can result in flakey behavior from both handsets. Put one to sleep, wait a few seconds, and everything returns to normal.


In my system at least, ideally one handset should be put to sleep (disconnected) before you try to connect another.


iTach is definitely better in this regard. Still, it's rare that I'm ever trying to control my HT system with more than one handset, or if I do, I'm in the room and I could put one to sleep and use the other.


SC


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22804792
> 
> 
> I figured that, but I was wondering how one would go about setting it up? But, after another hour of reading through the tutorials, I may have found a way.
> 
> Thanks for the support, I guess I am just tired and I don't know why these videos don't work on their web page?
> http://iruleathome.com/how-to-videos/how-to-videos



Once you get one up and running, it is easier..and then depending on how much a perferctionist you are, you can spend endless amount of time tweaking.

There is also template that you can use, which had some pre-assigned layout. That could get you started quicker.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22807013
> 
> 
> Oh, man... That's a problem with the iRule site that needs to be fixed - those links went to really old videos, anyway. There are all new text, PDF, and video tutorials here:
> 
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/497964-all-irule-tutorials
> 
> 
> Some of those pages have video tutorials on them, but you can just go to the iRule YouTube channel to see them all:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/iruleathome?feature=watch
> 
> 
> Use the Quick--Start guide to get started... WIth it, you should be able to get a nice, basic remote working in half an hour or less, then you can go nuts from there customizing, adding new devices, etc.
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/880532
> 
> 
> And of course, you're always welcome to post here or on iRule's support site if you run into any problems.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC


I have read a lot of the tutorials, and looked at the quick start guide, but when I tried to make mine things like inputs were not there b/c I don't have a receiver in the living room. I guess I was just tired last night and things were not making sense. Once I get the iTach and Global cach units next week, I supposes I will be able to debug after running it for the first time.


Thanks for the links BTW.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22807285
> 
> 
> Once you get one up and running, it is easier..and then depending on how much a perferctionist you are, you can spend endless amount of time tweaking.
> 
> There is also template that you can use, which had some pre-assigned layout. That could get you started quicker.


I am a perfectionist and since I have used Photoshop for the last 10 years or so, I envisioned a custom remote from the beginning. I am starting to see how things work , so I am not as stressed as I was before. And I am guessing the IR learn feature will get me all the codes for things like changing channels,looking at menus etc, on my cable TV receiver here in Japan?


----------



## purbeast

Where is the cheapest place to get some of the IR and Serial Itach adapters?


----------



## Projector Lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7700_50#post_22799063
> 
> 
> The emitters usually have cords that are about 6 feet long. The emitter itself is self adhesive and can be stuck directly on your components. This is why your devices can be placed behind closed doors.



@mborner Thanks! for both the overview in laymans terms and also the diag. After posting I read of some referrals to 'RoomieRemote' and upon checking out their site they had similar digs and also a video tutorial that explains things much better. Then PENNY HAS DROPPED!







Was such a mental block for me, now i get it I cant believe how stoopid I was being!!














I understand the IR Blaster can in most cases do the job so I will start with that as I just dont like the thought of running more cables thru the system - although I've heard the Sony projector can play havoc with IR due its own rather strong IR emitter - so the individual emitters may be a necessity.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/1351981/irule/7700_50#post_22799154
> 
> 
> It really depends on your equipment, I'm using IP, and IR with blasters and also wired into the IR ports on the rear of some equipment. You can buy wireless iTachs/global caches or get the IP version and use Airport express or Homeplug ( these work pretty good really) to get your network anywhere you need it. Don't let Emitters/blasters scare you, they are actually very stable



@ Mark P Thanks also! No I'm not scared, I was just plain confused







After reading your feedback and the info @ roomieremote I have gone ahead and ordered a Itach IP2IR. I actually may give RoomieRemote a shot as it looks like it may do the trick, if in a less customisable way. No free trial though, so $10 to run 2 devices. Still needs emitters/blasters and the Itach so either way i think I'm now set. Am also looking into INSTEON lighting/HVAC options, is great that you can retro fit to existing building. But I'm getting ahead of myself.....


----------



## Projector Lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/1351981/irule/7750_50#post_22809039
> 
> 
> Where is the cheapest place to get some of the IR and Serial Itach adapters?



There may be some local brick & mortar options, but i just bought the IP2IR and found it marginally cheaper (inc P&H) at roomieremote.com (than irule store). Amazon were somewhere in between - various sellers shipping costs made it a more expensive option..


----------



## JapanDave

How do you upload your own background and set it?

This and this does nothing for me.


I can upload an image, but it will only be a button when dragged and dropped??????


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22807263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22805462
> 
> 
> Anyone using GC-100-12s, how does it handle it when a second handset tries to connect?
> 
> IOW my ipad controls my theater and i have a handset on my iphone too. What happens if i want to use my phone? Does it just "bump" the ipad or will it not connect until i manually disconnect the ipad?
> 
> 
> 
> Like krikstsemaj99 said, in general, the second handset can steal the connection from the first after a period of inactivity. However, if you have feedback, then I've noticed that situation can result in flakey behavior from both handsets. Put one to sleep, wait a few seconds, and everything returns to normal.
> 
> 
> In my system at least, ideally one handset should be put to sleep (disconnected) before you try to connect another.
> 
> 
> iTach is definitely better in this regard. Still, it's rare that I'm ever trying to control my HT system with more than one handset, or if I do, I'm in the room and I could put one to sleep and use the other.
> 
> 
> SC
Click to expand...


Hi SC,


Thanks for the response. How do you put the app to "sleep?" Does that mean exiting the app in IOS or puttin the handset in standby with the top button?


Nicholas


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22809524
> 
> 
> How do you upload your own background and set it?
> 
> This and this does nothing for me.
> 
> 
> I can upload an image, but it will only be a button when dragged and dropped??????



The size of the image background is what determines how it will appear after you upload it. The first link shows you how to upload your own image, it can be whatever size you want. I have a Kindle Fire as my remote, it uses 1024 x 600 landscape backgrounds. So I searched the net and found some I wanted to use and uploaded them using the process shown in the first link. They fit perfectly in the background of my panels following the instructions from your second link:


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22809524
> 
> 
> How do you upload your own background and set it?
> 
> This and this does nothing for me.
> 
> 
> I can upload an image, but it will only be a button when dragged and dropped??????


Dave, your getting there! Look carefully at step seven of "Adding Backround Images" You must select the backround layer, otherwise, everything dragged onto your page will be a button. Be sure to set the Collumn and row to 1 and 1. Also, change the cell width and height of your backround to 1X1.


----------



## Josh Bolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22809524
> 
> 
> How do you upload your own background and set it?
> 
> This and this does nothing for me.
> 
> 
> I can upload an image, but it will only be a button when dragged and dropped??????





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22809524
> 
> 
> How do you upload your own background and set it?
> 
> This and this does nothing for me.
> 
> 
> I can upload an image, but it will only be a button when dragged and dropped??????



On the bottom left of the builder, under the panel your building, there is a drop down box, you have to change to "background." Think of it as layers. The background layer will be your wallpaper. You can drag and drop multiple images to this layer, however I'm not sure if there is a limit.

In the drop down box there is also a "foreground" layer. This layer is where your buttons reside. This allows you to place your buttons and to use the grid to line everything up. In the foreground you cannot see your background layer (just as you cannot see buttons in your background layer).


Then there is the "all layers" layer. It does just that. Composes your button layer on top of the background layer.


What happened to you was that it defaults to all layers when building a new panel. But if you drag a background image to the all layers panel it makes it a giant button.


Also a quick note. If you have a full size wallpaper in the background layer and another image on top of that in the same layer (my company logo on top of a wallpaper in my case) you can move the second background image while in the all layers panel. Sounds unimportant but is actually very helpful.


Sorry for being long winded but I hope that solves your problem!


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22809591
> 
> 
> ... How do you put the app to "sleep?" Does that mean exiting the app in IOS or puttin the handset in standby with the top button?



If you put the handset in standby with the top button, then wake it up again, iRule should reconnect to all the gateways. Not sure if that's quicker than going back to the Panel list and reentering the panel you want, but at least you don't have to think about which panel you were using (it wakes up on the same page you were on when it went to sleep).


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22810044
> 
> 
> The size of the image background is what determines how it will appear after you upload it. The first link shows you how to upload your own image, it can be whatever size you want. I have a Kindle Fire as my remote, it uses 1024 x 600 landscape backgrounds. So I searched the net and found some I wanted to use and uploaded them using the process shown in the first link. They fit perfectly in the background of my panels following the instructions from your second link:



The second link is unfortunately not doing it for me.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22810067
> 
> 
> Dave, your getting there! Look carefully at step seven of "Adding Backround Images" You must select the backround layer, otherwise, everything dragged onto your page will be a button. Be sure to set the Collumn and row to 1 and 1. Also, change the cell width and height of your backround to 1X1.



The problem I am encountering is when browsing the libraries , the image is not there. But it is in my new library I created when I click on it?????


How do I get it to show up in the browse menu?


Cheers Dave


BTW, I can't change the properties of the image after I have clicked on it.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22810215
> 
> 
> The second link is unfortunately not doing it for me.
> 
> The problem I am encountering is when browsing the libraries , the image is not there. But it is in my new library I created when I click on it?????
> 
> 
> How do I get it to show up in the browse menu?
> 
> 
> Cheers Dave
> 
> 
> BTW, I can't change the properties of the image after I have clicked on it.



It will only be in the browse menu if you elected to share the image folder with the community. Also, make sure the folder you wish to add the image to is the one highlighted in builder. I've made that mistake before. I uploaded an image to what I thought was my own folder but it added it to one of the many other imported folders I had and was lost. I came across it months later when looking for some buttons.


So, add image library, name it something you wish, highlight it, upload images, select images from your computer you wish to add, upload, they will then be in the folder/image library you named in step one and can be dragged and dropped from there as backgrounds/buttons/what have you.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22810327
> 
> 
> It will only be in the browse menu if you elected to share the image folder with the community. Also, make sure the folder you wish to add the image to is the one highlighted in builder. I've made that mistake before. I uploaded an image to what I thought was my own folder but it added it to one of the many other imported folders I had and was lost. I came across it months later when looking for some buttons.
> 
> 
> So, add image library, name it something you wish, highlight it, upload images, select images from your computer you wish to add, upload, they will then be in the folder/image library you named in step one and can be dragged and dropped from there as backgrounds/buttons/what have you.



Tried that, making it shared still helps me none. The file is in the Library I created, see below.

 



And I don't have the drop down menu in the below pic to even select the background. See my above pic for reference.

 



Frustrated much? YES!!!


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22810511
> 
> 
> Tried that, making it shared still helps me none. The file is in the Library I created, see below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't have the drop down menu in the below pic to even select the background. See my above pic for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrated much? YES!!!


The reason you don't see the " all layers" menu is because you need to move the middle slider bar down. I use a 24" monitor, so it is a lot easier to have everything visible on the screen.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22809524
> 
> 
> How do you upload your own background and set it?
> 
> This and this does nothing for me.
> 
> 
> I can upload an image, but it will only be a button when dragged and dropped??????


In the builder click on the images tab on the right, right click on one of the image libraries you've imported, and click on add image library. Name your new library in the panel on the lower left hand corner. Then right click on the library and select add image. A window will show up in which you can add up to 5 images at a time. Click on choose file and navigate to the image on your computer. After you've identified the images click on upload. The close the window and you'll find your images in your new library. You can also add images to and existing library.


Go to the page you want to add background to. Click the drop down box below the page and select background only. Right click on the background and delete the background. Navigate to your new background image and drag it over. Click the drop down box and select all layers, to show both your buttons and your background. You may have to scroll down in the page wondow to see the drop down box.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7740#post_22810215
> 
> 
> The second link is unfortunately not doing it for me.
> 
> The problem I am encountering is when browsing the libraries , the image is not there. But it is in my new library I created when I click on it?????
> 
> 
> How do I get it to show up in the browse menu?
> 
> 
> Cheers Dave
> 
> 
> BTW, I can't change the properties of the image after I have clicked on it.


By the way, you do not have to have an image show up when you browse the libraries in order to use it. You can make your own library for images that you want to use without sharing it with others.


----------



## Steve Goff

I'm looking to integrate lighting into my iRule remotes, and would like views on the best and most cost effective way to proceed, starting with basic theater lighting, with the possibility of expanding to whole house lighting and control.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22810770
> 
> 
> The reason you don't see the " all layers" menu is because you need to move the middle slider bar down. I use a 24" monitor, so it is a lot easier to have everything visible on the screen.


And there it is, staring me right in the face.


Thanks, I just created my first background.


----------



## Josh Bolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22812163
> 
> 
> I'm looking to integrate lighting into my iRule remotes, and would like views on the best and most cost effective way to proceed, starting with basic theater lighting, with the possibility of expanding to whole house lighting and control.



Steve, I've had awesome success with Insteon switches and Irule including feedback. They have there new "insteon hub" out as the central controller, and while is sounds like it's getting beat up right now in the reviews I think it'll be an awesome device for the money when all the kinks are worked out.


I'm currently using a few smartlincs in homes with awesome success!


The switches seem expensive, and I was apprehensive, but after playing with them I am sold!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Bolton*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22812343
> 
> 
> Steve, I've had awesome success with Insteon switches and Irule including feedback. They have there new "insteon hub" out as the central controller, and while is sounds like it's getting beat up right now in the reviews I think it'll be an awesome device for the money when all the kinks are worked out.
> 
> 
> I'm currently using a few smartlincs in homes with awesome success!
> 
> 
> The switches seem expensive, and I was apprehensive, but after playing with them I am sold!


Thanks, I've been looking at Insteon, Leviton z-wave, and micasa verde (Veralite) so far.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Bolton*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22812343
> 
> 
> Steve, I've had awesome success with Insteon switches and Irule including feedback. They have there new "insteon hub" out as the central controller, and while is sounds like it's getting beat up right now in the reviews I think it'll be an awesome device for the money when all the kinks are worked out.
> 
> 
> I'm currently using a few smartlincs in homes with awesome success!
> 
> 
> The switches seem expensive, and I was apprehensive, but after playing with them I am sold!



What do you need on the lights side of things to get feed back? I thought IR would not give you feed back?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22812445
> 
> 
> What do you need on the lights side of things to get feed back? I thought IR would not give you feed back?


Does the Hub provide feedback, or is that for control by another device?


----------



## Josh Bolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22812445
> 
> 
> What do you need on the lights side of things to get feed back? I thought IR would not give you feed back?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22812473
> 
> 
> Does the Hub provide feedback, or is that for control by another device?



The insteon hub, and smartlinc is a dedicated controller that allows you to communicate with your insteon devices on your network.

You have to have the smartlinc or hub for any of the insteon devices.

When you use a program like irule, you send a command over your network, which is directed to the smartlinc or hub, the another command is sent to the Mac ID of the device.

A network gateway is created on the irule side and feedback is supported through network gateways.

Does this answer the question?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Bolton*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22812343
> 
> 
> Steve, I've had awesome success with Insteon switches and Irule including feedback. They have there new "insteon hub" out as the central controller, and while is sounds like it's getting beat up right now in the reviews I think it'll be an awesome device for the money when all the kinks are worked out.
> 
> 
> I'm currently using a few smartlincs in homes with awesome success!
> 
> 
> The switches seem expensive, and I was apprehensive, but after playing with them I am sold!



I got a switchlinc and a dimmer for Christmas and will get 2 more dimmers from Fedex tomorrow. Can you describe (and maybe share via the builder) how you have implemented this?


I'm looking to do a few scenes, TV watching, Gaming and Movies. Having control and feedback would be great.


Thanks!


----------



## Josh Bolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22812555
> 
> 
> I got a switchlinc and a dimmer for Christmas and will get 2 more dimmers from Fedex tomorrow. Can you describe (and maybe share via the builder) how you have implemented this?
> 
> 
> I'm looking to do a few scenes, TV watching, Gaming and Movies. Having control and feedback would be great.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I would love to share, are you wanting to see how to add feedback or how I've implemented them into my panels?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Bolton*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22812536
> 
> 
> 
> The insteon hub, and smartlinc is a dedicated controller that allows you to communicate with your insteon devices on your network.
> 
> You have to have the smartlinc or hub for any of the insteon devices.
> 
> When you use a program like irule, you send a command over your network, which is directed to the smartlinc or hub, the another command is sent to the Mac ID of the device.
> 
> A network gateway is created on the irule side and feedback is supported through network gateways.
> 
> Does this answer the question?


I'm very conversant with how iRule works, and have feedback on various devices. I know how to set up buttons, panels, gateways, etc. I understand how the Hub connects to your router, can be controlled by wireless devices, and controls the various Insteon units. I'm just wondering what device provides feedback. Does the the Hub or Smartlinc? What sort of feedback is supplied? It looks to me that the Hub may be meant to replace the Smartlinc, but don't know about the capability of the two or which might be preferred.


----------



## Josh Bolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22812771
> 
> 
> I'm very conversant with how iRule works, and have feedback on various devices. I know how to set up buttons, panels, gateways, etc. I understand how the Hub connects to your router, can be controlled by wireless devices, and controls the various Insteon units. I'm just wondering what device provides feedback. Does the the Hub or Smartlinc? It looks to me that the Hub may be meant to replace the Smartlinc, but don't know about the capability of the two or which might be preferred.



The Insteon hub is replacing the smartlinc to my knowledge but the hub looks to be capable of so much more. I think the smartlinc is capable of controlling 10 Insteon devices while the hub can control over 100+


I'm pretty sure the actual hub or switchlinc is responsible for giving feedback via the on-board micro-controller. I think the Hub/switchlinc queries the device and sends the feedback protocol to irule in our case.


Both the hub and the smartlinc have web-based user interfaces for setting up scenes and other macros.


It seems the Hub is the next generation and looks to be much more user friendly, with quite a bit more features.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

As Steve said, I am familiar with iRule and feedback. I would like to.see how the insteon feedback looks and how you have set it up.


Should I return the smartlinc and get hub? Just getting started with lighting and other automation stuff (hvac control will be added when I replace my furnace in a year or 2). I don't want to paint myself in to a corner. I wasn't ready to spend the $ to get the ISY but is the hub closer in cost to the smartlic but an upgrade in performance?


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Bolton*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22812536
> 
> 
> 
> The insteon hub, and smartlinc is a dedicated controller that allows you to communicate with your insteon devices on your network.
> 
> You have to have the smartlinc or hub for any of the insteon devices.
> 
> When you use a program like irule, you send a command over your network, which is directed to the smartlinc or hub, the another command is sent to the Mac ID of the device.
> 
> A network gateway is created on the irule side and feedback is supported through network gateways.
> 
> Does this answer the question?


Hi Josh,


Yes that answers my question. Now all I have to do is figure out which lights I can get here in Japan , as I don't is sold here Insteon. Maybe I could buy direct from USA.


Cheers


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7750_50#post_22813107
> 
> 
> As Steve said, I am familiar with iRule and feedback. I would like to.see how the insteon feedback looks and how you have set it up.
> 
> 
> Should I return the smartlinc and get hub? Just getting started with lighting and other automation stuff (hvac control will be added when I replace my furnace in a year or 2). I don't want to paint myself in to a corner. I wasn't ready to spend the $ to get the ISY but is the hub closer in cost to the smartlic but an upgrade in performance?



I purchased a fairly inexpensive Insteon kit (Smartlinc, Lamplinc, and Access pt) from Best Buy last month to give Insteon a try as I was using X10 and Lutron stuff for lighting but I wanted some sort of feedback. Got everything setup and liked it so I just purchased a Switchlinc. The Smartlinc is fairly basic in function (doesn't seem to do timers but does provide feedback and allows scenes) but long term I will look at the Hub once the kinks are worked out. The sample feedback supplied by iRule does work for an individual device but as you add devices you have to make changes to the code inthe iRule properties cause the byte string passed changes. Over in the iRule community forum, I asked the techs how to Tokenize feedback and found that is the way to go with feedback - with the help of the Docklight Scripting tool I got things working.


jidelite


----------



## GetGray

JD, et.al: I recommend Lutron's RadioRA2 for lighting control. I love it. Works very well.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22813530
> 
> 
> JD, et.al: I recommend Lutron's RadioRA2 for lighting control. I love it. Works very well.


Thanks for the heads up GG.









Are you getting feedback with the Lutron? And good thing with Lutron is that it is sold here in Japan.


----------



## mborner

Is the insteon Hub Insteon's answer to the ISY? If so, how do they compare?


----------



## Willie

SC,


Any word on possible ETA for Oppo IP support?


Thanks,


WIllie


----------



## Rschissler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Bolton*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22812829
> 
> 
> The Insteon hub is replacing the smartlinc to my knowledge but the hub looks to be capable of so much more. I think the smartlinc is capable of controlling 10 Insteon devices while the hub can control over 100+
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the actual hub or switchlinc is responsible for giving feedback via the on-board micro-controller. I think the Hub/switchlinc queries the device and sends the feedback protocol to irule in our case.
> 
> 
> Both the hub and the smartlinc have web-based user interfaces for setting up scenes and other macros.
> 
> 
> It seems the Hub is the next generation and looks to be much more user friendly, with quite a bit more features.



The question I'm wondering, and I think others as well, is what do you do with the feedback? What does the feedback show you? Like, it shows you that the light is at 60% brigtness or something?


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7750_50#post_22815522
> 
> 
> The question I'm wondering, and I think others as well, is what do you do with the feedback? What does the feedback show you? Like, it shows you that the light is at 60% brigtness or something?



Exactly. I have feedback that tells me 0%=OFF to 100%=Full On and everything in between...


jidelite


----------



## Josh Bolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rschissler*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22815522
> 
> 
> The question I'm wondering, and I think others as well, is what do you do with the feedback? What does the feedback show you? Like, it shows you that the light is at 60% brigtness or something?



Yes, you can have, just like all other feedback, percentage values and the bar value.


While in it's current form is clunky at best, the real reason this is exciting is in the upcoming module that allows for the sliders. As the slider moves, a bulb icon built into the panel changes to match the value of the actual light in the room, ie. when the bulb is 60% in the living room, the feedback triggers the bulb on your panel to match it.


This is already an available module for the Leviton Z-wave series of lighting controls.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22814835
> 
> 
> SC, Any word on possible ETA for Oppo IP support?


I wish. They're working on it, so it will happen, but it could take awhile because it isn't going to be a typical "drop the protocol into the Builder" sort of deal. Oppo made the IP control way, way more complicated than it needed to be. Sadly.


I honestly don't understand these companies. Especially a company like Oppo that seems to be mostly on the ball these days. All the AVR manufacturers had IP control fleshed out 3 or 4 years ago. Take your RS-232 serial protocol, put it on a UDP connection, pick a port, and you're done. Denon, Onkyo, Pioneer, and for the most part Yamaha... They work great. 3 years ago. For some reason, the BD and TV guys can't seem to do it without making it overly complex.


Can you detect a bit of frustration in my post?


SC


----------



## GetGray

Stay after them Steve. Maybe they'll take some input from you guys. Hope so.


Scott


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Oppo even managed to do RS-232 wrong the first time (feedback did not let you determine which command it was related to). For IP control they ought to realize it's not their area of expertise and seek advice, but it doesn't look like they're doing that.


----------



## JapanDave

Does the global cache have be connected directly to the router or can you connect wirelessly? If so I am screwed.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22817241
> 
> 
> Does the global cache have be connected directly to the router or can you connect wirelessly? If so I am screwed.


It depends on the unit. The WF2IR is a WiFi to IR device, and the WF2SL is a WiFi to RS232 device. But even in a house built in 1891 I've found ways to get Ethernet to all my rooms that need it.


And if you can get one Ethernet cable to the area, you can use a switch to get four or eight Ethernet connections at that location.


----------



## Josh Bolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22817241
> 
> 
> Does the global cache have be connected directly to the router or can you connect wirelessly? If so I am screwed.




The IP2IR must be connected by ethernet to the network in any fashion, the WF2IR can connect via your wireless network which means it just needs power and the ability to connect to your wireless network.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7770#post_22817256
> 
> 
> It depends on the unit. The WF2IR is a WiFi to IR device, and the WF2SL is a WiFi to RS232 device. But even in a house built in 1891 I've found ways to get Ethernet to all my rooms that need it.
> 
> 
> And if you can get one Ethernet cable to the area, you can use a switch to get four or eight Ethernet connections at that location.


Not is a re-enforced solid concrete house you can't unfortunately.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Bolton*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22817268
> 
> 
> The IP2IR must be connected by ethernet to the network in any fashion, the WF2IR can connect via your wireless network which means it just needs power and the ability to connect to your wireless network.



I have the Global Cache GC-100-6 and WF2IR, but I need the GC-100-6 for the RS232.


I supposes I could run a bridge to 2 wireless routers and do it that way.


----------



## JapanDave

BTW, how does the WF2IR connect to the wireless router? Where do you enter the codes for connection?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22817391
> 
> 
> Not is a re-enforced solid concrete house you can't unfortunately.
> 
> I have the Global Cache GC-100-6 and WF2IR, but I need the GC-100-6 for the RS232.
> 
> 
> I supposes I could run a bridge to 2 wireless routers and do it that way.


The GC-100 only connects via Ethernet. For RS232 control via WiFi the option is the WF2SL.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22817433
> 
> 
> BTW, how does the WF2IR connect to the wireless router? Where do you enter the codes for connection?


 Here is the support section on connecting iTach WiFi device to router, including a video.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22817469
> 
> Here is the support section on connecting iTach WiFi device to router, including a video.



Thanks Steve,

Forgive my ignorance, but how do I tell if ,

#1. my router is 802.11d enabled?

#2. And how do I ensure that my WiFi is using AES data encryption?

#3. Can the static IP address be anything I want, or is there a recommended IP address?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22818289
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve,
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, but how do I tell if ,
> 
> #1. my router is 802.11d enabled?
> 
> #2. And how do I ensure that my WiFi is using AES data encryption?
> 
> #3. Can the static IP address be anything I want, or is there a recommended IP address?


It needs to be 802.11(b) capable, which includes just about every n router. You set up the encryption standard in the router setup. Router setup is also where you set up the static IP address. You'll find out the router's reserved addresses in setup.


----------



## ecrabb

You can assign the static IP to the iTach in the router setup according to MAC address as Steve mentioned, but you can also simply assign a static IP address in the iTach's configuration page.


SC


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22818654
> 
> 
> It needs to be 802.11(b) capable, which includes just about every n router. You set up the encryption standard in the router setup. Router setup is also where you set up the static IP address. You'll find out the router's reserved addresses in setup.


Does that mean I do not have to change anything in setup? B/c I am having a real hard time getting into the setup page via the routers IP address.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22818661
> 
> 
> You can assign the static IP to the iTach in the router setup according to MAC address as Steve mentioned, but you can also simply assign a static IP address in the iTach's configuration page.
> 
> 
> SC


Thanks for the help. It is not so much how to assign the address, I need to know if there is an IP address that I need to use? Or better yet what address should I use as a static address?


----------



## JapanDave

How do you download it to your handset?


----------



## JapanDave

Forget the above post,I downloaded it to my phone.


But I can't connect it to the global cache device. I am on android and it does some weird stuff with the login and password panels.

But beyond that, I still can't connect to the gateway, Any tutorials on how to do that?


----------



## dabagboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7620#post_22764000
> 
> 
> For any of you who haven't yet set up guide data in iRule and have the intent to do so I've gone ahead and shared out the work I've done. There are two things you can use which should be a good starting point.
> 
> *1. A device named "DirecTV Channel Queries"* - This contains all the normal direcTV network commands plus specific queries for channel data inclusive of all Sunday ticket channels, several premium channels (HBOs, etc.), Family/Kid channels and a few of my own local stations. This will continue to grow as I work on adding channels. Every channel I have a query for guide data built I also have a fast direct tune action so you can quickly tune the channel without emulating button presses (ie: tune to 501 vs. 5, delay, 0, delay, 1, delay, enter)
> 
> *2. A feedback set named "DirecTV Channel Data"* - This contains feedbacks for title and episode data for the channels mentioned above, the feedbacks are a little more categorized because it's easier to do so with feedbacks than it is within device codes.
> 
> 
> The way I set this up is as follows.
> 
> 
> 1. I use one instance of the device for each DirecTV receiver I have this allows for direct tuning as well as getting data around the currently tuned channel for each receiver.
> 
> 
> 2. I also set up one additional DirecTV device which is used for guide data queries. The main reason I do this is that I have a H34-700 at my house, this receiver is quite a bit beefier than the others so I beat it up with the guide data queries and leave the lesser receivers to only handle things that are local to that receiver (tuning, etc.)
> 
> 
> This is all tested and working well in my setup, if there are any questions let me know. I'll continue adding more channels to the devices for both feedbacks and queries, direct tuning, etc. I'm not sure my local stations will be that useful for anyone who doesn't live in Austin but they are there none the less



I"m a few days into designing my builder and I am trying this and failing to get any feedback from my DTV boxes....I'm thinking I have the wrong devices setup as gateways?


I've read the above several times and the tutorial here
http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/471847-tutorial-feedback-pro-license- 


Should I be setting up three gateways for the the OLD "DireTV Satellite (HTTP)", "DireTV Satellite Channesl only (HTTP)"

AND the new "DirecTV Channel Queries"?


or just the new "DirecTV Channel Queries"?


I'm sure it's something simple & stupid but I'm stuck


----------



## snodric

I've got a Sharp TV and am using IP to control it over my network. The device code for Sharp TVs only has volume control in set amounts (e.g. Volume 15, Volume 30, Volume 45) and you have to toggle through these to control volume. Is anyone able to control volume by using an IP code for Volume Up and Volume Down (ie. ramping volume either up or down)?


Thanks.


Brian


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22820729
> 
> 
> I've got a Sharp TV and am using IP to control it over my network. The device code for Sharp TVs only has volume control in set amounts (e.g. Volume 15, Volume 30, Volume 45) and you have to toggle through these to control volume. Is anyone able to control volume by using an IP code for Volume Up and Volume Down (ie. ramping volume either up or down)?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Brian



Answered my own question - there are a number of shared versions of the Sharp IP control devices from other users (get to them through the Builder).

The code for Volume Up is RCKY33 \x0D

The code for Volume Down is RCKY32 \x0D

Note that there are two spaces between the 'RCKY32' and the '\x0D'

Give the button to which you have assigned the device code a property of 'repeat on hold'


Brian


----------



## JapanDave

I getting this screen on my android phone, What am I suppossed to enter int the name and the IPv4 Address?


----------



## ecrabb

Dave,


The "Name" field is just how you refer to the gateway, i.e. "Living Room iTach".


IPv4 Address is just the ip address of the gateway, which is usually something like 192.168.0.23 or 10.0.0.19 or similar. Do you have your gateway on the network? If so, iRule should search your network and auto-discover it for you (and fill in that field in the process).


This tutorial is for iOS, but it works pretty much the same on Android:

http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/469426 


SC


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22821096
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> The "Name" field is just how you refer to the gateway, i.e. "Living Room iTach".
> 
> 
> IPv4 Address is just the ip address of the gateway, which is usually something like 192.168.0.23 or 10.0.0.19 or similar. Do you have your gateway on the network? If so, iRule should search your network and auto-discover it for you (and fill in that field in the process).
> 
> 
> This tutorial is for iOS, but it works pretty much the same on Android:
> 
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/469426
> 
> 
> SC


Hey SC,


I really want to thank you for taking the time to help.


2 problems.

#1. I don't have an edit button to enable me to browse the network for the Global Cache IP address.

#2. I tried accessing the Global Cache's using its default http://192.168.1.70/ address and can not get in. This was to make sure everything was connected.


I was having the same problem with the wireless router as well (I did not end up accessing it settings page.) So this is how my PC is connected to the Global Cache unit.


PC>Providers Router>Wireless Router>Global Cache


Could there be a case where the providers router is blocking access to these two devices, the wireless router and the global cache?


----------



## ecrabb

Hey, Dave -


OK, so once you click to add a gateway, the app should find it... But, we need to get it on the network first, and my suspicion is that nether of your GC's are actually on the network.


IIRC, you have a GC-100 and a Wi-Fi iTach, right? Each of those two devices can be challenging in their own right. Let's start with the iTach.


To configure the iTach, you have to connect a wireless device directly to it... So, a computer, or an iOS or Android device in what's called "ad-hoc" mode, which means the iTach sort of creates it's own little mini network. Once connected, then you can load the wireless config page, put in the SSID (name of your wireless network), and key, from your wireless router's config page.


Let's start by making sure your network is set up right. Your network should look like this:


Provider's cable/dsl jack > Provider modem/router > two cables; one to wireless router, one to desktop PC


Then, your wireless devices (including iTach and Android device) connect to the network via wireless router.


Have you followed the directions in the iRule tutorial to get the iTach talking to the wireless router?


SC


----------



## Steve Goff

Dave,


Download Fing on your android device. It makes finding things on your network very easy. It scans your network and tells you the network and MAC address of everything on your home network, by name of the device. It will find your GC device, all computer, and AV devices that are on the network, such as preamps and blu-ray players. It is easier than going into the PC or other device to look up the IP address.


And as ecrabb said, if your GC device is on the network, iRule should discover it.


----------



## JapanDave

@SC,


Yes I think I have setup the iTach. The power button is blinking every second. Is there another way to know if it has been successfully connected? BTW, something I was not entirely sure of, is the pass phrase the password (Router KEY) into the wireless router?

Still can't find any devices???


I am trying to download Fing now.


Dave


----------



## Steve Goff

By the way, on my network Fing identifies my iTach IP2IR as "Michrochip Technology." My router identifies it as starting with the letters "gc."


----------



## JapanDave

OK. The gateway is being picked up on the device. I am still trying to add it though, so if I get stuck I will be back again.


Dave


----------



## obie_fl

OK I think I'm missing something obvious as I just lost 2 hours of work and this is the second or third time it has happened. I save in builder every 5 to 10 minutes or at least I thought I was. I've been clicking on save but apparently nothing happens. Is this supposed to save to my machine or on google? Is there a requester that is supposed to come up when you save? I switched handsets and when I come back to load the one I was working on all I have is a backup 3 hours old. Where did all my saves go???? I did a synch earlier to my handset and it is now newer then the builder. I browse my machine for the save but I don't even know where to look is there a default location/file?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22821919
> 
> 
> OK I think I'm missing something obvious as I just lost 2 hours of work and this is the second or third time it has happened. I save in builder every 5 to 10 minutes or at least I thought I was. I've been clicking on save but apparently nothing happens. Is this supposed to save to my machine or on google? Is there a requester that is supposed to come up when you save? I switched handsets and when I come back to load the one I was working on all I have is a backup 3 hours old. Where did all my saves go???? I did a synch earlier to my handset and it is now newer then the builder. I browse my machine for the save but I don't even know where to look is there a default location/file?


Your build is saved online, not on your computer. You can back up your build, and that backup is saved on your computer.


----------



## obie_fl

Thanks kind of what I thought... So any ideas why it wasn't getting saved then?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22822111
> 
> 
> Thanks kind of what I thought... So any ideas why it wasn't getting saved then?


In several years of working with it, I've never had the Builder not save something I was working on, or lost any major work. The only time I've seen a situation where a handset can have something newer on it than the account itself is if:


A) You used Backup/Restore and restored a snapshot of and older version of the account (which it sounds like was not the case), or


B) You had multiple instances of the Builder open and saved an older copy over a more recent copy of the account.


Those are the only two ways I can think of this happening. Any chance either one of those happened?


SC


----------



## JapanDave

Android is just not working for me, so I just popped down to the shops and signed up for an iPad. I have the new iPad in my hand now and I am going to download the iRule app as we speak. I will report back.


----------



## dachad

Hey guys looking for some help here, was wondering if anyone knows if the arris cable box is "ip" control or if I would have to use "ir" control


Thanks


----------



## JapanDave

Stuck again.


I think I may not be setting the iTach up correctly.


What IP address do I need to be enetering in the circled below.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dachad*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22822261
> 
> 
> Hey guys looking for some help here, was wondering if anyone knows if the arris cable box is "ip" control or if I would have to use "ir" control



IR. I don't there are currently any cable boxes at all which are IP-controllable by third parties like iRule.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22822297
> 
> 
> Stuck again.
> 
> 
> I think I may not be setting the iTach up correctly.
> 
> 
> What IP address do I need to be enetering in the circled below.



Dave,


If you used Fing to scan your network, you can set the IP address to one that was unused (one NOT in Fing, but in that range), and a netmask that matches your computer or Android or iOS device. Or, you can just tick the "Enable DHCP" button for starters. That will tell the iTach to get its IP address from the router.


SC


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22822297
> 
> 
> Stuck again.
> 
> 
> I think I may not be setting the iTach up correctly.
> 
> 
> What IP address do I need to be enetering in the circled below.


You need to know the assignable network addresses on your router, and assign your iTach one of those addresses. Many networks have addresses such as 192.168.0.xxx, or 192.168.1.xxx, or 192.168.2.xxx. Fing (also an iOS app) will show you the addresses of the router and other devices on the network, which will give you a clue. You can also look at the router setup, which should tell you the available addresses. And you can look your router up via google to find out its usual address (many have 192.168.0.1 as the router address) and what addresses are usually available.


----------



## disker72

169.254.x.x are what are known as Windows Auto Configure IP addresses. Home networks typically operate in the 192.168.x.x range. It looks like you may need to get your home network issues resolved before you can get iRule and the associated devices working.


If your home network is working, then run an ipconfig/all to get the IP address your computer is using. Most routers start their DHCP at x.x.x.100 and anything below that is usually safe for static IP addresses. Let's say your computer has an address of 192.168.1.104 - you could use 192.168.1.70 for your IP2IR device. You would also need to set your gateway to the IP address of your router. Assuming again the 192.168.1.104 for your PC, your router's IP is most likely 192.168.1.1.


I hope this helps - get your basics working first as at this point you are trying to fly your plane without wings.


Good luck!


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22822445
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> If you used Fing to scan your network, you can set the IP address to one that was unused (one NOT in Fing, but in that range), and a netmask that matches your computer or Android or iOS device. Or, you can just tick the "Enable DHCP" button for starters. That will tell the iTach to get its IP address from the router.
> 
> 
> SC


Tried that, not working either.....


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22822576
> 
> 
> 169.254.x.x are what are known as Windows Auto Configure IP addresses. Home networks typically operate in the 192.168.x.x range. It looks like you may need to get your home network issues resolved before you can get iRule and the associated devices working.
> 
> 
> If your home network is working, then run an ipconfig/all to get the IP address your computer is using. Most routers start their DHCP at x.x.x.100 and anything below that is usually safe for static IP addresses. Let's say your computer has an address of 192.168.1.104 - you could use 192.168.1.70 for your IP2IR device. You would also need to set your gateway to the IP address of your router. Assuming again the 192.168.1.104 for your PC, your router's IP is most likely 192.168.1.1.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps - get your basics working first as at this point you are trying to fly your plane without wings.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


How do I do this? [ ipconfig/al]


And I still can't access my Global Cache GC-100-06


Also Fing is telling me that my Wireless routers gateway is 192.168.2.1 and the local address is 192.168.2.100. Am I correct in assuming that I can't use this gateway address for my iTach?


I am just about ready to throw all this **** in the trash.


----------



## fight4yu

To JapanDave:


Seems like your router is on the 192.168.2.xxx range.

So, I would do this:

1) Click on Enable DHCP

2) IP Address: 192.168.2.70

3) Gateway: 192.168.2.1

4) SSID: your SSID


To just test, first turn your router to OPEN and see if you can connect first. Once you get connected, you can then go back to your WF2IR (this time you will use 192.168.2.70) and setup the security.


Also, I will also go into your router (192.168.2.1) and verify you don't enable MAC address filtering, as that will prevent you from adding "unauthorized MAC device" to it.


Good luck.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22822641
> 
> 
> To JapanDave:
> 
> 
> Seems like your router is on the 192.168.2.xxx range.
> 
> So, I would do this:
> 
> 1) Click on Enable DHCP
> 
> 2) IP Address: 192.168.2.70
> 
> 3) Gateway: 192.168.2.1
> 
> 4) SSID: your SSID
> 
> 
> To just test, first turn your router to OPEN and see if you can connect first. Once you get connected, you can then go back to your WF2IR (this time you will use 192.168.2.70) and setup the security.
> 
> 
> Also, I will also go into your router (192.168.2.1) and verify you don't enable MAC address filtering, as that will prevent you from adding "unauthorized MAC device" to it.
> 
> 
> Good luck.


First problem,

If I enable DHCP, I can't assign the IP address or gateway?????


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22822157
> 
> 
> In several years of working with it, I've never had the Builder not save something I was working on, or lost any major work. The only time I've seen a situation where a handset can have something newer on it than the account itself is if:
> 
> 
> A) You used Backup/Restore and restored a snapshot of and older version of the account (which it sounds like was not the case), or
> 
> 
> B) You had multiple instances of the Builder open and saved an older copy over a more recent copy of the account.
> 
> 
> Those are the only two ways I can think of this happening. Any chance either one of those happened?
> 
> 
> SC



Thanks for the reply. It would be A. I had no choice or I'm missing something.


I was working on my iPhone handset saved it and then opened a new handset for my iPad.

When I went back to the iPhone the only option was to restore the snapshot from three hours earlier.

How do I load my last saved iPhone handset?

Like I said it seems I'm missing something obvious but it has happened at least twice and I'm guessing it is operator error.


ETA: In the fresh light of the morning I think I see what I did last night. I think when I tried to go back to the iPhone handset I selected a "new" handset thinking I would load the last save back in. I now believe I missed the two handset tabs down in the properties pane on the lower left. Do I have that right? Really frustrated losing all that work. I know I'm old school but I'd really like a reference document or at least a structured WIKI or something. The iRule support page seems like a big mishmash of unstructured data to me.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22822690
> 
> 
> First problem,
> 
> If I enable DHCP, I can't assign the IP address or gateway?????


That is correct, the router will assign it for you.


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22823070
> 
> 
> That is correct, the router will assign it for you.



I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned (or maybe it has and I missed it). I don't assign static IPs on devices in my house, I use my router's static table to assign them. The devices still use DHCP but my router will ALWAYS assign the device the same address when it see's it's mac address requesting an IP.


One thing I think anyone who is serious about iRule needs is a "real" router. If you've got some $60 special it's likely not going to make you very happy.


I am personally partial to the Asus "Dark Knight" RT-N66U or RT-N66R as it's known as at best buy to prevent them from having price match (although it is identical) but there are tons of great offerings from Asus, EnGenius, Cisco and others.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22822576
> 
> 
> 169.254.x.x are what are known as Windows Auto Configure IP addresses. Home networks typically operate in the 192.168.x.x range. It looks like you may need to get your home network issues resolved before you can get iRule and the associated devices working.
> 
> 
> If your home network is working, then run an ipconfig/all to get the IP address your computer is using. Most routers start their DHCP at x.x.x.100 and anything below that is usually safe for static IP addresses. Let's say your computer has an address of 192.168.1.104 - you could use 192.168.1.70 for your IP2IR device. You would also need to set your gateway to the IP address of your router. Assuming again the 192.168.1.104 for your PC, your router's IP is most likely 192.168.1.1.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps - get your basics working first as at this point you are trying to fly your plane without wings.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Fing will tell you the address of everything on the network without having to do an ipconfig on any of the computers.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22823111
> 
> 
> I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned (or maybe it has and I missed it). I don't assign static IPs on devices in my house, I use my router's static table to assign them. The devices still use DHCP but my router will ALWAYS assign the device the same address when it see's it's mac address requesting an IP.
> 
> 
> One thing I think anyone who is serious about iRule needs is a "real" router. If you've got some $60 special it's likely not going to make you very happy.
> 
> 
> I am personally partial to the Asus "Dark Knight" RT-N66U or RT-N66R as it's known as at best buy to prevent them from having price match (although it is identical) but there are tons of great offerings from Asus, EnGenius, Cisco and others.


I do the same by reserving addresses on the devices that I want. The router permanently assigns just those addresses and dynamically assigns the others.


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7800_100#post_22822442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dachad*  /t/1351981/irule/7800#post_22822261
> 
> 
> Hey guys looking for some help here, was wondering if anyone knows if the arris cable box is "ip" control or if I would have to use "ir" control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IR. I don't there are currently any cable boxes at all which are IP-controllable by third parties like iRule.
> 
> 
> SC
Click to expand...

Tivo is. And can replace a cable box here anyway. Someone told me the Cisco Uverse box was, althouth that's technically IPTV not "cable".


----------



## cowboyzx6

Is it possible to create one button that will execute multiple commands AND launch an app on my Android.


I have a button created that does multiple things like power on receiver, set the input, volume, etc. It works fine. I also have an App action that launches SqueezeCommander on my Nexus. When I try and drag the App on top of the button, the only thing that gets executed is the App (starts SqueezeComander).


Is there another way of doing this?


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22823412
> 
> 
> I do the same by reserving addresses on the devices that I want. The router permanently assigns just those addresses and dynamically assigns the others.



That is indeed the preferred way, and I did do that with my RT-66U... although RT-66U does not sort those by "device name" (only MAC), so it is going to be hard to figure out what is what.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22825353
> 
> 
> That is indeed the preferred way, and I did do that with my RT-66U... although RT-66U does not sort those by "device name" (only MAC), so it is going to be hard to figure out what is what.


Fing will tell you the name of the devices on your network and their MAC addresses. My router firmware also knows the names of most devices, though it didn't know the name of my preamp/processor.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22822641
> 
> 
> To JapanDave:
> 
> 
> Seems like your router is on the 192.168.2.xxx range.
> 
> So, I would do this:
> 
> 1) Click on Enable DHCP
> 
> 2) IP Address: 192.168.2.70
> 
> 3) Gateway: 192.168.2.1
> 
> 4) SSID: your SSID
> 
> 
> To just test, first turn your router to OPEN and see if you can connect first. Once you get connected, you can then go back to your WF2IR (this time you will use 192.168.2.70) and setup the security.
> 
> 
> Also, I will also go into your router (192.168.2.1) and verify you don't enable MAC address filtering, as that will prevent you from adding "unauthorized MAC device" to it.
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Hi,


I did this and it connected, but I entered the password.

But, I unplugged the iTach and moved it near my TV, reset the iTach and did the same thing as before, but now I can't get a connection??? The wireless router is only 10ft away.

I also have redone these steps over and over, still keeps on losing the connection.


Also, can someone tell me when assigning the IP ,in which box below do I enter the routers IP and which box do I enter the Static IP


It worked once , so I know that it can work again.


----------



## JapanDave

I am giving up on the iTach.


But I now need someone to help me set up the GC-100-6.


This is how I have it hooked up right now.


Provider's cable/dsl jack > Provider modem/router > 3 cables; one to wireless router( blue port), one to desktop PC (black port), one to GC-100-6 (Black port)


I cannot access the GC-100-6's home page through the browser, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## ecrabb

Dave,


The iTach process can be confusing for those not familiar with IP and wireless setup. The basic process is:

1. Connect to iTach via Wi-Fi (ad-hoc mode)

2. Configure iTach via built-in web page: Tell iTach your SSID, password, and set DHCP (or compatible static IP address and gateway)

3. Save configuration. iTach will then reboot and will only be reachable by devices ON the network (i.e. it won't be reachable ad-hoc anymore)

4. Use Fing or iHelp to find iTach, then load config page again, and give iTach a static IP if so desired.


When you moved the iTach to the new location, did you have the slow flashing LED? At what IP address did you try to connect to it?


The GC-100 isn't going to be fun, either. It's really not a consumer-friendly device - even less-so than the iTach. Knowing the trouble you're having with the iTach, it doesn't honestly bode well for the GC-100. I'm going to tell you, but I think we should go over some IP basics, because I think that's probably where you're getting most tripped up.


Looking back at some of what you've posted, here's a few facts I gather:

192.168.2.1 is the IP address of your router. That is also your "gateway" in network terms (not in iRule terms).

192.168.2.100 was a local IP, presumably on the iOS or Android device on which you were running Fing.

If you run ipconfig on your PC, it should also show a number which is 192.168.2.X, as should anything else on your network.

Eventually, the GC-100, and the iTach will also have addresses that are 192.168.2.X. You could make the iTach 192.168.2.150 and the GC-100 192.168.2.160.


I still think we should focus on the iTach first. Let me know the answer to my questions above, and we'll see if we can get it going.


Back to the GC-100...

The easiest way to deal with the GC-100 is to create an isolated network with a crossover cable or a switch. If you don't have a switch, you may be able to do with everything connected to the network as-is, so we can try that. The GC-100 defaults to 192.168.1.70, but you're going to have to get your computer ON that subnet first. Your computer is likely at 192.168.2.x.


So, go into Windows' network control panel, and set your computer this way:

IP address to 192.168.1.69 or 71 or something besides .70.

subnet mask 255.255.255.0


Shouldn't need to do anything else. Once you do that, and apply, you should be able to reach the GC-100 in your browser at 192.168.1.70. There, you can give it a static IP that will work with your network, i.e. some address NOT in the list of addresses you got in Fing.


Some people assign static addresses in the devices themselves, and some people use the router to assign IP addresses based on MAC addresses. There is nothing wrong or bad with either approach.


In my opinion, the worst part about iRule or network cameras, or a lot of other cool network hardware is the networking. The GC stuff could be, and should be much easier to get on the network. It can be challenging depending on your experience level, but it isn't impossible. Be patient, and you can get it.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22823653
> 
> 
> Tivo is . And can replace a cable box here anyway. Someone told me the Cisco Uverse box was, althouth that's technically IPTV not "cable".


Sorry, let me clarify. I meant that none of the free or leased standard issue Cisco, Motorola, Pace, Scientific Atlanta, etc. cable boxes that everybody has. None of THOSE are IP-controllabe by third parties.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marrybi*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22826361
> 
> 
> On the Grand Concerto issue. I see that Global Cache makes a version of their box that will control serial devices. I also found that Nuvo and Global are working together. Can i use 2 Global Cache devices (I bought the wireless version of the IR device and now it looks like I need the serial device)


You can use as many gateways in a system as are necessary to control the system. Many of us have a 6-12 "gateways" in our systems, some of which are simply network devices like receivers, media servers, or lighting/automation controllers, but some of which are multiple GC-100 or iTach devices in one or multiple rooms.


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22823111
> 
> 
> I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned (or maybe it has and I missed it). I don't assign static IPs on devices in my house, I use my router's static table to assign them. The devices still use DHCP but my router will ALWAYS assign the device the same address when it see's it's mac address requesting an IP.


There is no big advantage to doing it either way, and in fact there are pluses and minuses to both approaches.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22823111
> 
> 
> One thing I think anyone who is serious about iRule needs is a "real" router. If you've got some $60 special it's likely not going to make you very happy.


I've been using iRule for probably close to three years now, and I've never had anything special. In fact, I moved some hardware around and right now, I'm just using the CenturyLink-provided Actiontec Q1000, and everything works just fine. That said, I agree with the overall sentiment. The network hardware isn't the place to skimp, and a better Wi-Fi router is going to be more reliable, faster, and more responsive.


SC


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22825711
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I did this and it connected, but I entered the password.
> 
> But, I unplugged the iTach and moved it near my TV, reset the iTach and did the same thing as before, but now I can't get a connection??? The wireless router is only 10ft away.
> 
> I also have redone these steps over and over, still keeps on losing the connection.
> 
> 
> Also, can someone tell me when assigning the IP ,in which box below do I enter the routers IP and which box do I enter the Static IP
> 
> 
> It worked once , so I know that it can work again.



The router IP is your gateway. it is how the itach going to find the router.

The Static IP is the IP address (i.e. the address where the router going to find itach).


Since you already did this once, I would assume that the itach already got the IP. So, in your explorer, if you type 192.168.2.70, did you get anything?


I agree you should get the WF2IR setup first. If you cannot get that past, there might be some fundamental things going on, but since you already did that once, it should be "easier".


Also, if you don't mind, show us a few screenshot of your Router setup (the LAN and Wifi session). this could help us identify your problems better too.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22826358
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> The iTach process can be confusing for those not familiar with IP and wireless setup. The basic process is:
> 
> 1. Connect to iTach via Wi-Fi (ad-hoc mode)
> 
> 2. Configure iTach via built-in web page: Tell iTach your SSID, password, and set DHCP (or compatible static IP address and gateway)
> 
> 3. Save configuration. iTach will then reboot and will only be reachable by devices ON the network (i.e. it won't be reachable ad-hoc anymore)
> 
> 4. Use Fing or iHelp to find iTach, then load config page again, and give iTach a static IP if so desired.



Hi SC, I have learnt so much about IP's now, but still not quite there.


I did what you said above.


For the time being I have it is DHCP. I installed fing on my iPad and it is giving the iTach an IP of 192.168.2.107. But, when I try to add the IP through the iRule, it does not pick it up???? Why would that happen? Fing says it is there, so I am baffled. Could it be a router settings problem?



Screen shots of my router.


----------



## NicksHitachi

For those doing lots of channel feedbacks, how could i apply those to more than one HTTP device?


IOW when i try to assign the channels only device in the Gateways tab of irule handset it shows "in use" why cant you assign one device to multiple gateways? The gateway shouldnt care how many are connecting right? There is no way im doing all that work over to get channels on every directv receiver thats rediculous!


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22826482
> 
> 
> For the time being I have it is DHCP. I installed fing on my iPad and it is giving the iTach an IP of 192.168.2.107. But, when I try to add the IP through the iRule, it does not pick it up???? Why would that happen? Fing says it is there, so I am baffled. Could it be a router settings problem?


What happens when you type that 107 IP address into the browser on your computer or one of the mobile devices?


SC


----------



## purbeast

Reading this previous page reminds me as to why switches are so much nicer to use than routers







.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22827575
> 
> 
> What happens when you type that 107 IP address into the browser on your computer or one of the mobile devices?
> 
> 
> SC


I get this page below. Still can't get iRule to pick it up though???


----------



## ecrabb

OK, great... So we know your GC-100 is on the network! Excellent! Should be no further network configuration necessary for the GC-100. Now we can focus on iRule.


First, was this one of the ebay GC-100's, or did you get this one new? The reason I ask is I think others have had trouble with the auto-discovery beacon with the used GC-100's. If that's the case for you you can just tap "skip" when iRule auto-searches, and then enter the IP address manually, then assign a single device to one of your GC-100 IR outputs and see if you can control that device and/or see if the IR output LED blinks when you press a button that panel.


Give that a whirl and let us know how you make out.


SC


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22829087
> 
> 
> OK, great... So we know your GC-100 is on the network! Excellent! Should be no further network configuration necessary for the GC-100. Now we can focus on iRule.
> 
> 
> First, was this one of the ebay GC-100's, or did you get this one new? The reason I ask is I think others have had trouble with the auto-discovery beacon with the used GC-100's. If that's the case for you you can just tap "skip" when iRule auto-searches, and then enter the IP address manually, then assign a single device to one of your GC-100 IR outputs and see if you can control that device and/or see if the IR output LED blinks when you press a button that panel.
> 
> 
> Give that a whirl and let us know how you make out.
> 
> 
> SC



And for your itach device, since your router start assigning IP from 192.168.2.100 to 192.168.2.200, you need to assign something between 100 to 200 for your ITACH as well (but make sure not using same number). And then it should work. In that case, i will really try itach too as it seems to have less problem than GC device.


i agree with SC that you just skip the search process, as you already know what it is.


BTW, since you are doing DHCP, that IP might get changed from time to time. so, you need to either assign it static in the device (GC or itach) webpage, or "reserve" it in your router setup.


Hope that helps.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22829087
> 
> 
> OK, great... So we know your GC-100 is on the network! Excellent! Should be no further network configuration necessary for the GC-100. Now we can focus on iRule.
> 
> 
> First, was this one of the ebay GC-100's, or did you get this one new? The reason I ask is I think others have had trouble with the auto-discovery beacon with the used GC-100's. If that's the case for you you can just tap "skip" when iRule auto-searches, and then enter the IP address manually, then assign a single device to one of your GC-100 IR outputs and see if you can control that device and/or see if the IR output LED blinks when you press a button that panel.
> 
> 
> Give that a whirl and let us know how you make out.
> 
> 
> SC


I bought my GC devices direct from the iRule web page. I also have already tried entering the IP manually in the iRule to see if it would work to no avail.

How do I know if the IR is being transmitted?

When I press the button on iRule , I get tow little red arrows down in the bottom left corner of the iPad flashing for about half a second. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22829985
> 
> 
> I bought my GC devices direct from the iRule web page. I also have already tried entering the IP manually in the iRule to see if it would work to no avail.
> 
> How do I know if the IR is being transmitted?
> 
> When I press the button on iRule , I get tow little red arrows down in the bottom left corner of the iPad flashing for about half a second. Is that what you are talking about?



In Irule, on the bottom. Did you see a Green "signal" sign on the bottom?

You can then pull it up, and then it should tell you if your gateway is connected. If it is Green, at least your gateway is connected.

connected does not automatically mean IR is being transmitted though, but then it is a matter of mapping the device and sending the right command over.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22830101
> 
> 
> In Irule, on the bottom. Did you see a Green "signal" sign on the bottom?
> 
> You can then pull it up, and then it should tell you if your gateway is connected. If it is Green, at least your gateway is connected.
> 
> connected does not automatically mean IR is being transmitted though, but then it is a matter of mapping the device and sending the right command over.


I will check when I get home.


----------



## JapanDave

I have setup the GC-100-6 and it is showing up on Fing. Also, when I manually enter the IP address into my iPad and switch to panels I am getting the green connection symbol down the bottom. Also when touching a button I get green arrows flickering. However, nothing is happening to my devices that should be controlled. So something is amiss. I setup a new device in iRule builder and added three buttons only to control my TV, for test purposes. One for power, the other two to control volume. I dragged the codes to the buttons from the applicable devices codes. Still this did not work. Is this thing usually this hard to get setup, or am I just incompetent (rhetorical question, look at my sig)


The iTach, just does not want to play ball. It shows up on Fing and I can access the setup page, but when manually entering the IP address, it just does not want to connect. Sigh....


Edit: Changed the settings on the router and now I get signals from both iTach and GC-100-6. Still does not throw any IR signals though. Any Ideas?


----------



## NicksHitachi

Hi Dave,


Did you add the Global cache in the device section of irule on the handset?


If the GC is sending IR the red leds should light up on it, do you see those?


Are the devices in the builder assigned to all, or Global Cache in the lower left properties box.


What device are you trying to control? Are you using the Hex codes for that device? Network codes wont work.


When you search for devices with irule handset is the global cache unit located?


----------



## JapanDave

Did you add the Global cache in the device section of irule on the handset?

Not sure where that is?


If the GC is sending IR the red leds should light up on it, do you see those?

They are lighting up.


Are the devices in the builder assigned to all, or Global Cache in the lower left properties box.

I have them set to all.


What device are you trying to control? Are you using the Hex codes for that device? Network codes wont work.

For the time being I am trying to just control the Panasonic TV. I am using the codes shown in the below screen shot.


When you search for devices with irule handset is the global cache unit located?

Not sure what you mean here?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22831432
> 
> 
> Did you add the Global cache in the device section of irule on the handset?
> 
> Not sure where that is?
> 
> 
> If the GC is sending IR the red leds should light up on it, do you see those?
> 
> They are lighting up.
> 
> 
> Are the devices in the builder assigned to all, or Global Cache in the lower left properties box.
> 
> I have them set to all.
> 
> 
> What device are you trying to control? Are you using the Hex codes for that device? Network codes wont work.
> 
> For the time being I am trying to just control the Panasonic TV. I am using the codes shown in the below screen shot.
> 
> 
> When you search for devices with irule handset is the global cache unit located?
> 
> Not sure what you mean here?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



If IR leds are lighting up, then either your emitters arent getting signal to tv or the codes your using are wrong.


Click on one of the codes you highlighted and look at the properties box lower left in builder. It shows code type. Is it an ir code? Database codes confuse me, they are not IR necessarily I don't think. I have had intermittent success with codes that are "database"


Search for a Panasonic device in the builder that are "hex codes" If you don't find them in the irule search tab, click on user tab and search for a device in the builder that has "hex codes"


Are your emitters directly on the IR window? I found the IR output on the Globlal Cache units to be particularly weak and the emitters must be attached directly to the window to work.


Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22831536
> 
> 
> 
> Are your emitters directly on the IR window? I found the IR output on the Globlal Cache units to be particularly weak and the emitters must be attached directly to the window to work.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck.



Give this man a cigar!!! That was it, the IR emitters need to be right up against the IR receivers. Finally I am getting somewhere.


----------



## JapanDave

Next Problem.


How do you control several devices if the emitters have to right up against the IR receivers? At present I am trying to assigning the TV and Bluray to turn on when touching one button? But, only one of the IR emitters lights up when pressing that button???


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22831536
> 
> 
> Database codes confuse me, they are not IR necessarily I don't think. I have had intermittent success with codes that are "database"



just a note of clarification, unless something has changed that i've not heard about, database commands _are_ always IR commands. "database" refers to the third party IR command database that irule has license to and incorporates into their product. pronto hex commands and global cache commands are also IR commands, they're just ones that don't come from the licensed database and are in different formats from each other.


i can't speak to why you've had intermittent success with database commands, other than to speculate that many of the devices in there are generic "all inclusive" devices (eg. panasonic tv all models) and all of the commands don't necessarily apply to every individual model. so perhaps your actual device doesn't utilize some of the commands that are part of your irule device's database, and those are the ones you're having trouble with. again, thats nothing more than a mostly random guess.


----------



## NicksHitachi

You can assign devices to different ir outputs on the handset.


Put Your BR player on ir 2.


----------



## GetGray

Steve, Itai, did you guys see this at the show? Looks very interesting for iRule!

http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/13/this-is-the-future/


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22831635
> 
> 
> You can assign devices to different ir outputs on the handset.
> 
> 
> Put Your BR player on ir 2.


Thanks NIck, It was b/c the IR emitter was not close enough to the receiver.


And are not kidding when you say that the emitter has to be right on to of the receiver. Pretty ridiculous if you ask me.


Can someone tell me why the IR learner will learn the volume up command for a device, but seems to pick up the wrong code for volume down???


----------



## JapanDave

Has anyone had much experience with the IR learner? B/c at the moment I am only getting a 2% success rate.


I got volume up on my CableTV handset to work, but any of the other buttons are a no go???


----------



## JapanDave

Never mind, I had the IR emitter too far away from the receiver.


----------



## JapanDave

The IR blaster does not even have a range of 6". What is the point of that?


And I can't get the iTach learner to learn the code for the number 5 on my cable remote and it won't learn the volume down on the speakers. What do I do with that?


----------



## ecrabb

Dave, what blaster are you using, and with which gateway? You can't take the blaster from the iTach and use it with a GC-100. The GC-100 doesn't have the driver current on its IR outputs to drive a blaster, so there is a special powered blaster for use with the GC-100.


If you are using the iTach blaster on the iTach, it has to be on the correct output (I believe it's port 3, farthest from the power connector), and you have to go into the iTach configuration to set the port as a blaster to increase output current.


SC


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22832228
> 
> 
> Dave, what blaster are you using, and with which gateway? You can't take the blaster from the iTach and use it with a GC-100. The GC-100 doesn't have the driver current on its IR outputs to drive a blaster, so there is a special powered blaster for use with the GC-100.
> 
> 
> If you are using the iTach blaster on the iTach, it has to be on the correct output (I believe it's port 3, farthest from the power connector), and you have to go into the iTach configuration to set the port as a blaster to increase output current.
> 
> 
> SC


Hey SC, yes I am using it on the iTach in the 3rd port and I changed the settings for that iTach to match.


I am really surprised at how weak the signal is, is it supposed to be this weak?


Edit: My bad, I had the wrong iTach setup, I have 2.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Insteaon Smartlinc 2412N scene commands


I have created 3 scenes for my basement. I have 3 dimmers connected to 11 can lights in my basement.


I am trying to activate the scenes (numbered 1, 3, and 5 in the web-based controller for the smartlinc) via iRule. I can trigger them all via the web based interface. On, Off, dim and brighten commands all work exactly as expected there.


I'm having no luck via iRule. I have a network gateway with port 9761 as instructed elsewhere. I have imported the smartlinc scenes 1-20 device.


Command for scene 1 on looks like this: 3?0261011101=I=3


Gateway indicator is green, command indicator flashes green, no response on the lights.


I tried an HTTP gateway and got bizarre results, lights turning on and off repeatedly for several minutes until I exited the page.


I really have no use for controlling the lights individually by the switch ID. I would like to trigger the scenes I have created. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bobbbb

Hi, did you find a good irule contact in Roanoke? I'm not one, but have the same interest. Looking to hire it done. Thanks


----------



## Killroy

Anyone know what happened to http://www.irulecommunity.com/ ?


----------



## cheezit73

I think it fell to the wayside now that irule finally created their own support forum.


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22834233
> 
> 
> I think it fell to the wayside now that irule finally created their own support forum.



The iRule official forum is just horrible for anything other than support. We need a community one for sharing and caring.


----------



## cheezit73

I agree, unfortunately when this thread went through its dark hour after irule got in trouble for not following forum guidelines I noticed a distinct drop in participation. I also think we are all avsforum addicts and we want to find it all right here without leaving the site. Irule needs to themselves come up with. Better way to share as the builder library becomes more and more jumbled!


----------



## Killroy

Yeah, the library is just a huge ol'mess.


----------



## bryansj

I recently realized that all my devices can be IP controlled one way or another except for my Xbox 360 which doesn't matter. My goal was to actually not purchase an iTach and see how far I can get without it. Unfortunately I wasn't aware of Panasonic's closed IP system. Anyway, I have a USB-UIRT and Homeseer so I think I can make a trigger for the UIRT to emit the TV's Power On code via its IR emitter. Once the TV is on it is rare that I send anything else to it. I guess I can map the other codes or somehow execute the Viera mobile app. Anyone have experience using a USB-UIRT with iRule?


I am currently using the iRule trial mode and have successfully added support for my Win8 WMC HTPC and Yamaha AVR using only IP. I've also figured out how to control my Z-wave lighting using IP triggers. I do wish the trial mode let you try out user graphics because I hate to spend much more time tweaking the trial layout if that work will be lost. How does the graphics import work? Will I have to remap everything or is it just a manual swap out of each graphic?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22835090
> 
> 
> I am currently using the iRule trial mode and have successfully added support for my Win8 WMC HTPC and Yamaha AVR using only IP. I've also figured out how to control my Z-wave lighting using IP triggers. I do wish the trial mode let you try out user graphics because I hate to spend much more time tweaking the trial layout if that work will be lost. How does the graphics import work? Will I have to remap everything or is it just a manual swap out of each graphic?


The work you do in the trial will not be lost if you buy a license, even if you do it after the trial period expires. You'll just be able to use the account again.


Graphics import is just an "upload" function. You can upload your own graphics for buttons and/or backgrounds. Drag-drop to add the graphics to a page to make a new button, or drag-drop on an existing button to replace the button graphic on the page with the one you uploaded. So, yes - a manual swap-out of each graphic; all the button commands can stay intact in your remote pages.


SC


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22831618
> 
> 
> Next Problem.
> 
> 
> How do you control several devices if the emitters have to right up against the IR receivers? At present I am trying to assigning the TV and Bluray to turn on when touching one button? But, only one of the IR emitters lights up when pressing that button???


You can use a blaster to control several Units with one IR port. On my iTach port 3 can be used with the included blaster, and I use that blaster to control a blu-ray player and a projector and a small TV/monitor. I use another port to control another blu-ray that has an IR port on the back. You can also have one button that sends out two controls to two devices on two ports.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22832169
> 
> 
> The IR blaster does not even have a range of 6". What is the point of that?
> 
> 
> And I can't get the iTach learner to learn the code for the number 5 on my cable remote and it won't learn the volume down on the speakers. What do I do with that?


My blaster works on everything in the room that I try to control. Only one of the iTach ports (port 3) supports the blaster. Are you sure your blaster is connected to the right port?


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22835546
> 
> 
> My blaster works on everything in the room that I try to control. Only one of the iTach ports (port 3) supports the blaster. Are you sure your blaster is connected to the right port?



I had the wrong device set to blaster, it works now. BTW, what distances are you getting signals picked up?


I am also now trying to connect the RS20i to the remote. It has its own IP address. My question is what port number should I use for this receiver?


----------



## fight4yu

Jus


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22835602
> 
> 
> I had the wrong device set to blaster, it works now. BTW, what distances are you getting signals picked up?
> 
> 
> I am also now trying to connect the RS20i to the remote. It has its own IP address. My question is what port number should I use for this receiver?


Just bcos it had an IP address does not necessarily mean it can be controlled via IP. In fact, I think only the last 2 yr JVC model had ip control. The port is 20554.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22826945
> 
> 
> For those doing lots of channel feedbacks, how could i apply those to more than one HTTP device?
> 
> 
> IOW when i try to assign the channels only device in the Gateways tab of irule handset it shows "in use" why cant you assign one device to multiple gateways? The gateway shouldnt care how many are connecting right? There is no way im doing all that work over to get channels on every directv receiver thats rediculous!



Solved this problem on my own.


To get the feedbacks to work in multiple panels without re-doing all the feedbacks, do this:


- Set the feedbacks and associated device(s) to "shared" in their properties box at the bottom left.

- Assign the associated device to one gateway on one handset since irule won't allow to assign to multiple.


Thats it the feedbacks now work in two of my seperate panels concurrently. IOW the same feedback is put into multiple panels and works without being duplicated, all you have to do is set it to shared.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22835702
> 
> 
> Jus
> 
> Just bcos it had an IP address does not necessarily mean it can be controlled via IP. In fact, I think only the last 2 yr JVC model had ip control. The port is 20554.



Well it is in the Device database at iRul and all it has is network codes for it (No IR codes or RS-232 codes), so I presume that the team at iRule are controlling it via IP.


And SC says otherwise.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7650#post_22780740
> 
> 
> RS20i... Sweet. OK, the RS20i is controllable via IP. I need to confirm that, but you shouldn't need any gateway at all for the processor.
> 
> SC


----------



## purbeast

Anyone here control their lighting with iRule?


I'm just curious how that actually works. My basement has 2 sets of dimmer light switches to control the recessed lighting. 1 is at the top of the steps, and 1 is at the bottom of the steps.


Just curious what all would be needed in order to get the lights to be controlled by something like iRule.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22836243
> 
> 
> Anyone here control their lighting with iRule?
> 
> 
> I'm just curious how that actually works. My basement has 2 sets of dimmer light switches to control the recessed lighting. 1 is at the top of the steps, and 1 is at the bottom of the steps.
> 
> 
> Just curious what all would be needed in order to get the lights to be controlled by something like iRule.



I'm able to control my Z-wave lighting with iRule using IP control, but I'm sure there are better methods out there. I have to use Homeseer and a USB Z-wave controller. iRule sends an IP signal to the server running Homeseer which sees that as a trigger to send a lighting command via the Z-wave controller. Different IP signals trigger the different lighting commands. With my regular remote I have a USB-UIRT receiving an IR trigger from the remote and then Homeseer triggers the Z-wave. The problem here is having to use Homeseer (and having a computer running it if you don't already have a PC/server/HTPC on 24/7).


I'd suggest starting the trial of iRuleBuilder and under devices search under lighting for the type. Then look at all the options and see what fits your need. It would be easier starting with a known working solution rather than trying to shoehorn in something else.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22836243
> 
> 
> Anyone here control their lighting with iRule?
> 
> 
> I'm just curious how that actually works. My basement has 2 sets of dimmer light switches to control the recessed lighting. 1 is at the top of the steps, and 1 is at the bottom of the steps.
> 
> 
> Just curious what all would be needed in order to get the lights to be controlled by something like iRule.



I'm controlling my Lutron IR lighting control with ir emitter(s) from my Global Cache unit.


You just have to run and mount the emitters to the device.


----------



## purbeast

Anyone have any experience with Insteon Smartlinc and their dimmer switches?


From the brief research I've done, it looks like you can get the SmartLinc controller...

http://www.amazon.com/Smarthome-2412N-SmartLinc-INSTEON-Controller/dp/B003IHTZCG/ref=pd_cp_hi_0 


And then just get some of the dimmer switches...

http://www.amazon.com/Smarthome-2477D-SwitchLinc-INSTEON-Dual-Band/dp/B003ZTVZ0W/ref=pd_cp_hi_2 


And then you can control them remotely, without having to run any IR sensors or anything.


Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I have 3 of the dimmers and the Smartlinc. I just installed them Monday. I have set up scenes and can trigger "MOVIE", "GAME", "WORK" and "ALL ON" from the web browser of the smartlinc.


See my post from yesterday. But I have not had any luck triggering the scenes from irule yet.


I know it is possible but others here suggested doing the scenes manually by contollimg each dimmer with a macro, but that doesn't really seem like a good use of the smartlinc product.


I could also launch the android app from irule but that is a less.than satisfactory solution too.


I am hoping some one here or in the irule support portal can help me get this figured out.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22836206
> 
> 
> Well it is in the Device database at iRul and all it has is network codes for it (No IR codes or RS-232 codes), so I presume that the team at iRule are controlling it via IP.


Hi Dave,


Indeed the Datasat processors are IP-controllable. You'll need to create a Network Gateway with the RS20i's IP address, and you'll want to use port 14500.


SC


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22836854
> 
> 
> I have 3 of the dimmers and the Smartlinc. I just installed them Monday. I have set up scenes and can trigger "MOVIE", "GAME", "WORK" and "ALL ON" from the web browser of the smartlinc.
> 
> 
> See my post from yesterday. But I have not had any luck triggering the scenes from irule yet.
> 
> 
> I know it is possible but others here suggested doing the scenes manually by contollimg each dimmer with a macro, but that doesn't really seem like a good use of the smartlinc product.
> 
> 
> I could also launch the android app from irule but that is a less.than satisfactory solution too.
> 
> 
> I am hoping some one here or in the irule support portal can help me get this figured out.



Ah okay cool thanks for the input. I mainly wanted to just be sure that I don't need any other hardware or wires running other than the 2 dimmer switches and the SmartLinc, and it sounds like that is the case










I'm not sure yet if I'm going with RoomieRemote or iRule yet, but I know it works with RoomieRemote, and I'd assume there is some way to get it working with iRule.


Can you actually just adjust the dimmer switch from the web browser application? Like if you want to simply slide it brighter or darker, with a control from the web browser? Or is it more like it can only change from 1 of the pre-defined settings to another?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I am just getting started with how the smartlinc works. In the browser if I trigger the "all on" scene I can dim all the lights from there with a button on the web interface.


I am sure irule can do this, I just need to get it straightened out. In the builder there are irule provided devices for smartlinc scenes 1-20, 21-40, 41-60, etc. I just haven't got it working yet.


----------



## jidelite

SeldomSeen31,

I will try to create scenes to see what I come up with now that I have feedback working for my devices but the best tool I have found for debugging Insteon is Docklight Scripting tool (if you haven't tried it yet).


purbeast,

For dimming/brighting my lights I have one button for each that issues an Insteon command to do this incrementally. However, I understand iRule is coming out with an Insteon module (no date yet) that will allow you to use a slider so I may switch to that when it comes out.


Only using 2 devices right now (SwitchLinc (controlling a couple of can lights) & LampLinc (for ropelight) dimmers) but all devices are setup under my Network gateway and not HTTP.


jidelite


----------



## purbeast

Okay thanks for the info. Another quick question about the Insteon dimmer switches - is there a physical slider on it to dim/brighten the lights? Like if you want to adjust it by hand, is it possible? Or do you HAVE to do it through some electronic method?


Just wondering and from the pictures I've seen, it does not look like there is any physical slider on it to change the brightness by hand.


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/1351981/irule/7900_50#post_22837401
> 
> 
> Okay thanks for the info. Another quick question about the Insteon dimmer switches - is there a physical slider on it to dim/brighten the lights? Like if you want to adjust it by hand, is it possible? Or do you HAVE to do it through some electronic method?
> 
> 
> Just wondering and from the pictures I've seen, it does not look like there is any physical slider on it to change the brightness by hand.



Nothing physical (like a Lutron spacer has). That would be nice...


jidelite


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22837401
> 
> 
> Okay thanks for the info. Another quick question about the Insteon dimmer switches - is there a physical slider on it to dim/brighten the lights? Like if you want to adjust it by hand, is it possible? Or do you HAVE to do it through some electronic method?
> 
> 
> Just wondering and from the pictures I've seen, it does not look like there is any physical slider on it to change the brightness by hand.



It is my understanding that the irule developers are working on a module similar to what they have for Lutron for insteon. This would include slides.


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jidelite*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22837630
> 
> 
> Nothing physical (like a Lutron spacer has). That would be nice...
> 
> 
> jidelite



Okay, but it does have a physical on/off switch on it right? At least it looks like it from the pics. If it does, does it just turn on at the last brightness you had it set to?


----------



## drunkwithpower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22837864
> 
> 
> Okay, but it does have a physical on/off switch on it right? At least it looks like it from the pics. If it does, does it just turn on at the last brightness you had it set to?



Take a look at the manual page 6 under "Local Control":
http://www.smarthome.com/manuals/2477d.pdf 


Tapping top or bottom of panel is on or off (ramped)

Press and hold top or bottom is brighten or dim

Double-tap top or bottom is instant on or off


Hope that helps as far as defining the manual control.


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drunkwithpower*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22837988
> 
> 
> Take a look at the manual page 6 under "Local Control":
> http://www.smarthome.com/manuals/2477d.pdf
> 
> 
> Tapping top or bottom of panel is on or off (ramped)
> 
> Press and hold top or bottom is brighten or dim
> 
> Double-tap top or bottom is instant on or off
> 
> 
> Hope that helps as far as defining the manual control.



Ah okay thank you, that does help a lot actually! I just wanted to be able to have the option to manually change the lights brightness/on/off from the physical switch, and it looks like you can!


Going to check tonight to verify if I have the neutral wire or not in my current dimmer jacks before I place my order.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7860#post_22835702
> 
> 
> Jus
> 
> Just bcos it had an IP address does not necessarily mean it can be controlled via IP. In fact, I think only the last 2 yr JVC model had ip control. The port is 20554.


This is not a projector but an audio processor made by Datasat Digital.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22838484
> 
> 
> This is not a projector but an audio processor made by Datasat Digital.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22836860
> 
> 
> Hi Dave,
> 
> 
> Indeed the Datasat processors are IP-controllable. You'll need to create a Network Gateway with the RS20i's IP address, and you'll want to use port 14500.
> 
> 
> SC


I am linked in, got all devices working via IR so far and the DataSat via IP.


All I can say is that any of these setup issues I had were due to me. Looking back at it all, it is relatively a simple process. But, I can tell you I know a lot more about IP's now. So much so I was able to assign my DataSat receiver a static address, where as before I had no chance of doing something like that.


So Thanks so much for the help to those who took the time to aid me.










I am going to move onto the RS-232 control for the Oppo so I can get feedback and I am guessing I will need assistance again.


Dave


----------



## Killroy

Another silly question....


How do I move (or copy) a remote code from one device to another? My Onkyo AVR works with pretty much all the codes from the one preset device but that one does NOT have a MUTE option. The MUTE that is found on another Onkyo device set works but some of the others do not so I chose the former. So instead of having both devices selected, is there any way to copy/paste the MUTE code from the one device to the other?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22838928
> 
> 
> 
> I am linked in, got all devices working via IR so far and the DataSat via IP.
> 
> 
> All I can say is that any of these setup issues I had were due to me. Looking back at it all, it is relatively a simple process. But, I can tell you I know a lot more about IP's now. So much so I was able to assign my DataSat receiver a static address, where as before I had no chance of doing something like that.
> 
> 
> So Thanks so much for the help to those who took the time to aid me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to move onto the RS-232 control for the Oppo so I can get feedback and I am guessing I will need assistance again.
> 
> 
> Dave


We've all been beginners at some point. I'm glad things are working out for you.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22838484
> 
> 
> This is not a projector but an audio processor made by Datasat Digital.


My bad. When I see JVC RS, I thought it is the PJ. Glad things are working out for japandave now!


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22839252
> 
> 
> Another silly question....
> 
> 
> How do I move (or copy) a remote code from one device to another? My Onkyo AVR works with pretty much all the codes from the one preset device but that one does NOT have a MUTE option. The MUTE that is found on another Onkyo device set works but some of the others do not so I chose the former. So instead of having both devices selected, is there any way to copy/paste the MUTE code from the one device to the other?



Depends. Is it database or is it others?

If it is database, you cannot add to it as it is coming from irule directly. You might be able to ask irule to do something for you though.

If it is hex, then it is a simple cut and paste and add device code.


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7850_50#post_22832802
> 
> 
> Insteaon Smartlinc 2412N scene commands
> 
> 
> I have created 3 scenes for my basement. I have 3 dimmers connected to 11 can lights in my basement.
> 
> 
> I am trying to activate the scenes (numbered 1, 3, and 5 in the web-based controller for the smartlinc) via iRule. I can trigger them all via the web based interface. On, Off, dim and brighten commands all work exactly as expected there.
> 
> 
> I'm having no luck via iRule. I have a network gateway with port 9761 as instructed elsewhere. I have imported the smartlinc scenes 1-20 device.
> 
> 
> Command for scene 1 on looks like this: 3?0261011101=I=3
> 
> 
> Gateway indicator is green, command indicator flashes green, no response on the lights.
> 
> 
> I tried an HTTP gateway and got bizarre results, lights turning on and off repeatedly for several minutes until I exited the page.
> 
> 
> I really have no use for controlling the lights individually by the switch ID. I would like to trigger the scenes I have created. Any help would be much appreciated.



SeldomSeen31, Ok, I setup a couple of scenes in the Smartlinc.smarthome web gui. Actually, Scene#1=my Ceiling lights, Scene#2=my Ropelight, & Scene#3=All Lights. My Gateway is setup as a Network and not a HTTP. I took a look at the iRule sample Scenes and I'm not sure why iRule codes their scenes like 3?0261011101=I=3 - for your scene 1 ON try - \x02\x61\x01\x11\x01 in the data field. The one thing I noticed about scenes is that it doesn't give me the right feedback info now that I have each individual device setup with its own feedback. I will have to play with Docklight to see if I can get the proper dim % when using scene info.


jidelite


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22839252
> 
> 
> Another silly question....
> 
> 
> How do I move (or copy) a remote code from one device to another? My Onkyo AVR works with pretty much all the codes from the one preset device but that one does NOT have a MUTE option. The MUTE that is found on another Onkyo device set works but some of the others do not so I chose the former. So instead of having both devices selected, is there any way to copy/paste the MUTE code from the one device to the other?



A bunch of us are using Onkyo... What device is it you're using that doesn't have a mute?!?!?


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22838928
> 
> 
> I am linked in, got all devices working via IR so far and the DataSat via IP.
> 
> 
> All I can say is that any of these setup issues I had were due to me. Looking back at it all, it is relatively a simple process. But, I can tell you I know a lot more about IP's now. So much so I was able to assign my DataSat receiver a static address, where as before I had no chance of doing something like that.
> 
> 
> So Thanks so much for the help to those who took the time to aid me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to move onto the RS-232 control for the Oppo so I can get feedback and I am guessing I will need assistance again.



Outstanding! I love it when it all starts coming together.










Networking stuff can be very frustrating if you're not into it. I've been fooling around with it casually for almost 20 years, and I still feel like I only know just enough to be really dangerous and still wish I knew more. Even many long-time AV professionals are having to learn a whole new skill-set, so don't feel bad. But, IP isn't going away any time soon; everything is going that way, eventually... So pat your self on the back for learning something new that you'll be using for years to come.


Do you have the feedback working on the Datasat?


SC


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22839388
> 
> 
> We've all been beginners at some point. I'm glad things are working out for you.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22839506
> 
> 
> My bad. When I see JVC RS, I thought it is the PJ. Glad things are working out for japandave now!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22839777
> 
> 
> Outstanding! I love it when it all starts coming together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Networking stuff can be very frustrating if you're not into it. I've been fooling around with it casually for almost 20 years, and I still feel like I only know just enough to be really dangerous and still wish I knew more. Even many long-time AV professionals are having to learn a whole new skill-set, so don't feel bad. But, IP isn't going away any time soon; everything is going that way, eventually... So pat your self on the back for learning something new that you'll be using for years to come.
> 
> 
> Do you have the feedback working on the Datasat?
> 
> 
> SC


No, I did not know I could do that??? How would I go about doing that? Back to the iRule web page it is for me.










Thanks again for the help guys.


On a different note, it is damm hard to get RS-232 cables here in Japan. No bricks and mortor store had one and I went 5 different country wide chain stores and one country wide franchize store that specializes in PC/Network/etc cableing to no avail. Found one on line , but still the choices are very limited.


----------



## JapanDave

Just did the tutorial and I have feedback up and running , Thanks.


Dave


----------



## JapanDave

Can't seem to get RS-232 to work on the Oppo BDP-95, do I have to enable something on the Oppo itself?


BTW I Have it set to 9600, etc etc.


And all trhe links are green down the bottom of the iPad. And the green arrow flashed when a command is pressed.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jidelite*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22839720
> 
> 
> SeldomSeen31, Ok, I setup a couple of scenes in the Smartlinc.smarthome web gui. Actually, Scene#1=my Ceiling lights, Scene#2=my Ropelight, & Scene#3=All Lights. My Gateway is setup as a Network and not a HTTP. I took a look at the iRule sample Scenes and I'm not sure why iRule codes their scenes like 3?0261011101=I=3 - for your scene 1 ON try - \x02\x61\x01\x11\x01 in the data field. The one thing I noticed about scenes is that it doesn't give me the right feedback info now that I have each individual device setup with its own feedback. I will have to play with Docklight to see if I can get the proper dim % when using scene info.
> 
> 
> jidelite



This worked like a charm for me, thanks so much.


Strange that the irule builder commands don't work properly. Googling the commands turned up some web discussions about them and those seem like they should work based on those. I didn't try sending them via a browser which was how they were being used by the people in some other forums. I did get some results when using them as an http gateway, so maybe that has something to do with it. It also could be in the builder as part of the insteon module that I hear is in the works.


Anyway, from what you have provided it is a simple matter to create the off command for scene 1: \x02\x61\x01\x13\x01


Then swapping out the 2 \x01 parts in the command to make commands for other scene. Scene 2 on \x02\x61\x02\x11\x02 Scene 2 off \x02\x61\x02\x13\x02


This may be helpful to others:


----------



## NicksHitachi

Is integration of an ELAN SYSTEM6 possible with irule?


If so how is it done?


Are there codes in the library for ELAN Stuff?(cant search right now)


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7900_50#post_22840925
> 
> 
> This worked like a charm for me, thanks so much...



Figured that was your problem...iRule made it confusing supplying HTTP commands instead of the Network ones. I've learn alot about Insteon devices these last couple of weeks. I saw your post over in the iRule community (too lazy to respond







) but I figured you'd get the same response and then some. I'm still waiting to see what the Insteon iRule module looks like. Instead of using set Brightness/Dim levels, I use the following commands from my device code to manually brighten/dim a particular device (except for Full On):

Brighten step = .....\x15\x00

Dim step = ....\x16\x00


These commands give me good feedback...


jidelite


----------



## johnsills1

My iPhone keeps losing connection to the XBMC JSON Network Gateway. When I set the phone down for an extended period of time, with the screen dimmed, it stays connected, but if I put the phone in standby by clicking the button on the top of the phone, it sometimes shows that the JSON connection is lost. This also happens when I first start up XBMC and iRule goes to a page that contains JSON Commands. I figure that XBMC has to be running, I get that, but is there a way that I can refresh the iPhone with a command instead of closing the iRule app and relaunching?
















youtube downloader


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jidelite*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22842706
> 
> 
> Figured that was your problem...iRule made it confusing supplying HTTP commands instead of the Network ones. I've learn alot about Insteon devices these last couple of weeks. I saw your post over in the iRule community (too lazy to respond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I figured you'd get the same response and then some. I'm still waiting to see what the Insteon iRule module looks like. Instead of using set Brightness/Dim levels, I use the following commands from my device code to manually brighten/dim a particular device (except for Full On):
> 
> Brighten step = .....\x15\x00
> 
> Dim step = ....\x16\x00
> 
> 
> These commands give me good feedback...
> 
> 
> jidelite



I installed all 3 of my dimmers in a 3 gang box, put then mounted the screwless decora 3 gang faceplate over it. Then proceeded to hook up my smartlinc and start down the path to get iRule working. After creating some scenes and getting things going with the smartlinc I discovered that I had neglected to note down the device id for each of the dimmers.


So, I'll need to double back and get them eventually as I do want to control each individually within iRule, having working scenes makes taking the whole thing back apart to get to the device ids less important.


But, again, thanks for your help. I try to be as helpful as I can with members here with the topics I'm comfortable with as I am a long time user of iRule. But I get help from others all the time here too. It is a great user community.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22840422
> 
> 
> Can't seem to get RS-232 to work on the Oppo BDP-95, do I have to enable something on the Oppo itself?
> 
> 
> BTW I Have it set to 9600, etc etc.
> 
> 
> And all trhe links are green down the bottom of the iPad. And the green arrow flashed when a command is pressed.



If you have green arrows, that simply means iRule is communicating with the _network_ gateway, and nothing more (which is still good.) However, it says nothing about the serial connection itself beyond the network gateway. I don't think you have to do anything to the Oppo to enable serial control, but I'm not 100% certain on that. If you don't have any control, it's likely just the serial cable, and that you need to add a null adapter. I'll see what I can figure out. Hoping to put an Oppo in the my rack soon, so not just for you.










SC


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7890#post_22840422
> 
> 
> Can't seem to get RS-232 to work on the Oppo BDP-95, do I have to enable something on the Oppo itself?



The Oppo needs a straight RS-232 cable. If you got the crossover (null-modem) variety it won't work and you'll need to add an adapter. Also which device did you import for the Oppo serial codes?


And there's nothing to enable in the Oppo for serial control, but there is something to enable to get feedback (but let's get basic commands working first).


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22843395
> 
> 
> If you have green arrows, that simply means iRule is communicating with the _network_ gateway, and nothing more (which is still good.) However, it says nothing about the serial connection itself beyond the network gateway. I don't think you have to do anything to the Oppo to enable serial control, but I'm not 100% certain on that. If you don't have any control, it's likely just the serial cable, and that you need to add a null adapter. I'll see what I can figure out. Hoping to put an Oppo in the my rack soon, so not just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC


Ok, Thanks.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22843423
> 
> 
> The Oppo needs a straight RS-232 cable. If you got the crossover (null-modem) variety it won't work and you'll need to add an adapter. Also which device did you import for the Oppo serial codes?
> 
> 
> And there's nothing to enable in the Oppo for serial control, but there is something to enable to get feedback (but let's get basic commands working first).


I am getting another cable today, so I will see how that goes.

I imported the Oppo xxRS232 device and I am using the network codes. All start will a # then the code. I was figuring it may be the cable, but I didn't know that there were several varieties of D9 cable. My cable I have now needed an adapter to make it female to male, so maybe that could be a problem as well. I will report back.


----------



## JapanDave

Looks like the new cable is working.Tｈanks guys!.


----------



## purbeast

I'm curious if anyone here has used both iRule and Roomie, and if they could give a brief comparison between the two and why they like one over the other.


I know you can create your own layouts with iRule which you can't do with Roomie, but that is about the extent of the difference I know about.


I used Roomie for about a minute at someone's house one time and I was REALLY awed by it, but it is the first type of high-end universal remote I've ever used outside of a Harmony. It was just so cool seeing him change the volume on the physical receiver and seeing it also change on the iPad. The two-way communication was neat. It was awesome how it controlled his lights too, and how the "watch movie" screen had all the controls to control the movie and receiver laid out nicely on one screen.


----------



## JapanDave

Can someone tell why Network (IP) gateways intermittently drop out even when the wireless router is only 10ft away?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22850015
> 
> 
> Can someone tell why Network (IP) gateways intermittently drop out even when the wireless router is only 10ft away?


Network gateways drop their connection usually because the device is set up to use DHCP. Every once in a while your router will assign this device a new IP address. If you don't want your router to do this, be sure to set the device to use a static IP address. If the device is already using a static IP address and you're still having connection issues, the static IP address that you used is probably an address that the router is using in its DHCP table (scope). You must use a static IP address that is outside the routers DHCP scope. ie; if your router is assigning addreses in the range of 192.168.1.100 and 192.168.1.200 you cannot use a static IP address of 192.168.1.159. The static IP address that you assign must fall outside that range, for example 192.168.1.201.


----------



## ekkoville

Does anyone who has hidden the task bar ever had iRule readjust the page back to 1024x688? I thinks that's the resolution. I have hidden the task bar in settings and created the background in Gimp, and every now and again it adjusts the page and then gives me the Panel and Back button at the top. It takes a re sync to make it go back to normal.


----------



## thunderstorm77

Is it possible in iRule to change a button based on the value of a variable? Should be easy to implement.


----------



## Glimmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderstorm77*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22851949
> 
> 
> Is it possible in iRule to change a button based on the value of a variable? Should be easy to implement.



You mean like changing a power button from BLUE to RED when it is on? Yes, I would like that ability too. So far the only way I know is to build a duplicate page, one with a red button and one with a blue button. Simple enough for just one button color change.


But imagine a device which has many button color changes. The number of pages needed with some buttons on and some off could easily reach into the hundreds.


Yes, we need the ability to change a button on an individual basis.


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22842861
> 
> 
> My iPhone keeps losing connection to the XBMC JSON Network Gateway. When I set the phone down for an extended period of time, with the screen dimmed, it stays connected, but if I put the phone in standby by clicking the button on the top of the phone, it sometimes shows that the JSON connection is lost. This also happens when I first start up XBMC and iRule goes to a page that contains JSON Commands. I figure that XBMC has to be running, I get that, but is there a way that I can refresh the iPhone with a command instead of closing the iRule app and relaunching?




Does anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22850253
> 
> 
> Network gateways drop their connection usually because the device is set up to use DHCP. Every once in a while your router will assign this device a new IP address. If you don't want your router to do this, be sure to set the device to use a static IP address. If the device is already using a static IP address and you're still having connection issues, the static IP address that you used is probably an address that the router is using in its DHCP table (scope). You must use a static IP address that is outside the routers DHCP scope. ie; if your router is assigning addreses in the range of 192.168.1.100 and 192.168.1.200 you cannot use a static IP address of 192.168.1.159. The static IP address that you assign must fall outside that range, for example 192.168.1.201.


I already had it set as static IP. So I tried what you said and now the IP does register. I tried to find it via Fing with no success. Any ideas?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22852493
> 
> 
> I already had it set as static IP. So I tried what you said and now the IP does register. I tried to find it via Fing with no success. Any ideas?


My iTach shows up as "Microchip Technology" in Fing. I've had no problem with it dropping off the network. I reserve the IP address for it and other devices in my router setup, so it won't release the address.


----------



## JapanDave

That is a good idea. I would be interested in how you do that? The problem I am having is with the RS20i connection. I can turn everything on, including the RS20i,but after it is on it drops the connection for a while and then picks it back up most times.(When I say a little while , I am talking about 5-10 mins)


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22853384
> 
> 
> That is a good idea. I would be interested in how you do that? The problem I am having is with the RS20i connection. I can turn everything on, including the RS20i,but after it is on it drops the connection for a while and then picks it back up most times.(When I say a little while , I am talking about 5-10 mins)


That is too bad. You might ask the Datasat folks how to try to deal with that, since it seems unlikely to be a problem with your network. IP control with some devices is flaky, and IR or serial works better.


As for how to reserve addresses, several router companies let you do that on the router setup.


----------



## politby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22823111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22823070
> 
> 
> That is correct, the router will assign it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I think anyone who is serious about iRule needs is a "real" router. If you've got some $60 special it's likely not going to make you very happy.
Click to expand...


Very good advice. I found most wireless routers are compromises; they are either good WiFi devices or they are good routers but not both. Much better to go with separate router and access point(s). I replaced my Netgear WNDR3700 - supposedly one of the fastest on the market but it would only manage about 300 Mbps WAN-to-LAN - with a Cisco RV042G that delivers an 800 Mbps throughput. I then added a second hand Cisco a/b/g access point which outperforms any consumer N router.


Finally I have a real network.


You can get enterprise stuff second hand at consumer product prices. I also replaced a cheap Netgear switch with a used HP Procurve that cost almost nothing and my LAN file transfer speed doubled.


----------



## jimim

Samsung codes:


I'm setting up my first samsung smartv. I am using the "samsung all tv models" in the builder. all the regular commands work such a vol, channels, input and such but i don't know what to use for th smart tv button which starts up the internet stuff. do i use the anynet code or the internet code in the builder or is someone sharing codes for the newer samsungs


thanks,

jim


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22853499
> 
> 
> Very good advice. I found most wireless routers are compromises; they are either good WiFi devices or they are good routers but not both. Much better to go with separate router and access point(s). I replaced my Netgear WNDR3700 - supposedly one of the fastest on the market but it would only manage about 300 Mbps WAN-to-LAN - with a Cisco RV042G that delivers an 800 Mbps throughput. I then added a second hand Cisco a/b/g access point which outperforms any consumer N router.
> 
> 
> Finally I have a real network.
> 
> 
> You can get enterprise stuff second hand at consumer product prices. I also replaced a cheap Netgear switch with a used HP Procurve that cost almost nothing and my LAN file transfer speed doubled.



You must have a really good ISP.. 300Mbps WAN to LAN seems pretty good enough. My comcast which I considered pretty good max out at around 25Mbps...


----------



## politby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22857387
> 
> 
> 
> You must have a really good ISP.. 300Mbps WAN to LAN seems pretty good enough. My comcast which I considered pretty good max out at around 25Mbps...


Yep, nice thin orange fiber. 1Gbit/s downlink, 100 Mbit/s uplink. It's okay to be jealous 









 

Of course that's only guaranteed as far as the nearest switch - likely 300 meters away down the street - but I get over 500 Mbit/s sustained tested against a server in the ISP's datacenter.


----------



## thunderstorm77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glimmie*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22852103
> 
> 
> You mean like changing a power button from BLUE to RED when it is on? Yes, I would like that ability too. So far the only way I know is to build a duplicate page, one with a red button and one with a blue button. Simple enough for just one button color change.
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I mean. They should implement this!
> 
> But imagine a device which has many button color changes. The number of pages needed with some buttons on and some off could easily reach into the hundreds.
> 
> 
> Yes, we need the ability to change a button on an individual basis.


----------



## thunderstorm77

So I'm working on feedback in iRule, and have a few questions:


1. Where can I find info on modifying the feedbacks? Also, I have noticed the signs * and ^, what do these mean?


2. The Oppo BD players give different feedback depending on if it arises from an update or query, e.g. for subtitle, the feedback starts with QST if from query, and UST from an update. Is there a way to merge these feedbacks, so that it updates every time it detects either UST or QST? For instance *ST or something? I tried that, but could not get it working.


3. Is there a way to clear out previous feedbacks? Some are stuck until updated.


Thanks.


----------



## purbeast

Does anyone have one of these for using their iRule?

http://www.iruleathome.com/the-hardware/product/10-global-cache-gc-100-12 


I am going to have 4 items controlled via IR, and 1 via serial, and was going to order the IR2IP and Serial2IP adapters from iTach initially, but then I saw this. This will be more of an "all in 1" solution correct, and I won't need any other items?


Additionally for those who have purchased this, does it come with any of the IR sensors that you run to your equipment from this? I could not find anywhere that actually shows what comes in the box.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22859170
> 
> 
> Does anyone have one of these for using their iRule?
> 
> http://www.iruleathome.com/the-hardware/product/10-global-cache-gc-100-12
> 
> 
> I am going to have 4 items controlled via IR, and 1 via serial, and was going to order the IR2IP and Serial2IP adapters from iTach initially, but then I saw this. This will be more of an "all in 1" solution correct, and I won't need any other items?
> 
> 
> Additionally for those who have purchased this, does it come with any of the IR sensors that you run to your equipment from this? I could not find anywhere that actually shows what comes in the box.



you might know already, but just caution you that the GC-100 is an older device and only allow 1 handset connection at one time. So, if you plan to control yours via say an ipad and iphone interchangeably, this is not possible.


----------



## obie_fl

You may want to save even more and get the gc-100-6. You can always split the IR signals or use a blaster or dual head emitters. IR receivers and emitters are not included. The 100 series only allow one connection at a time not an issue for me but may be for some. I switch between handsets all the time you just can't use them at the same time.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderstorm77*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22858218
> 
> 
> So I'm working on feedback in iRule, and have a few questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Where can I find info on modifying the feedbacks? Also, I have noticed the signs * and ^, what do these mean?
> 
> 
> 2. The Oppo BD players give different feedback depending on if it arises from an update or query, e.g. for subtitle, the feedback starts with QST if from query, and UST from an update. Is there a way to merge these feedbacks, so that it updates every time it detects either UST or QST? For instance *ST or something? I tried that, but could not get it working.
> 
> 
> 3. Is there a way to clear out previous feedbacks? Some are stuck until updated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You can add your own device code.

Go to oppo website and download your corresponding device RS232 sheet. 8x/9x series I think use the same, while 10x use some more.

To clear out previous feedback, seems like you need to issue a query command. I do not have Oppo feedback, but what I do for my Onkyo AVR is to send a query command (repeat a few seconds) as an entrance. This way, it is always updated for a few seconds.

From the Oppo RS232, seems like you can enable Verbose mode to different status and it will give you different levels of information too.


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22859212
> 
> 
> You may want to save even more and get the gc-100-6. You can always split the IR signals or use a blaster or dual head emitters. IR receivers and emitters are not included. The 100 series only allow one connection at a time not an issue for me but may be for some. I switch between handsets all the time you just can't use them at the same time.



Okay cool thanks for the info.


I really am not bothered by only having 1 device to control it. I plan on only setting up a tablet to control it and will be using iRule or Roomie, still not 100% sure which route I'm going to go.


As far as IR blasters, how do those work exactly ? I'm new to the whole IR thing. I know the emitters basically are like stickers that go onto the IR panel on the device, but how do the blasters work?


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/1351981/irule/7920#post_22859298
> 
> 
> Okay cool thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> I really am not bothered by only having 1 device to control it. I plan on only setting up a tablet to control it and will be using iRule or Roomie, still not 100% sure which route I'm going to go.
> 
> 
> As far as IR blasters, how do those work exactly ? I'm new to the whole IR thing. I know the emitters basically are like stickers that go onto the IR panel on the device, but how do the blasters work?



Blaster is just like a mini-remote. Instead of a point-to-point (sticker), it is a small pen like thing that blast out IR to multiple devices. The range usually around a few feet.


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22859324
> 
> 
> Blaster is just like a mini-remote. Instead of a point-to-point (sticker), it is a small pen like thing that blast out IR to multiple devices. The range usually around a few feet.



Ah okay. Since this is going to be behind a closed closet door I think the sticker type of emitters would be best for me to just place right on the device.


I think I may order the 6" version of the one I posted earlier and then get some dual IR emitters and run those.


Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## obie_fl

Not sure of your equipment but some devices have IR inputs in which case you can plug in directly and save an emitter.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22859346
> 
> 
> Ah okay. Since this is going to be behind a closed closet door I think the sticker type of emitters would be best for me to just place right on the device.
> 
> 
> I think I may order the 6" version of the one I posted earlier and then get some dual IR emitters and run those.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pointers.



Sorry if I am not clear enough. The blaster can work on a closed closet door as well. You need to place it just a bit in front of your device.

However, I do feel like emitter works better as it tends to be faster and more responsive.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22859435
> 
> 
> Sorry if I am not clear enough. The blaster can work on a closed closet door as well. You need to place it just a bit in front of your device.
> 
> However, I do feel like emitter works better as it tends to be faster and more responsive.


I have no problem using a blaster off the IP2IR to control units ten or twelve feet away, including a projector, a TV, and a blu-ray player using just one blaster in the front of the room. I get no lag compared to the other emitters.


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22859435
> 
> 
> Sorry if I am not clear enough. The blaster can work on a closed closet door as well. You need to place it just a bit in front of your device.
> 
> However, I do feel like emitter works better as it tends to be faster and more responsive.



I just wasn't sure if it would have the range to control devices on different shelves. Here is a pic of my shelf with my stuff on it right now.

 


I'm going to have a cable box next to the 360 shortly once I get one from Verizon. I finished getting all of my stuff setup this weekend in the closet now that my in-wall wiring is done, so I'm ready to be able to control it with it in the closet.


Would 1 blaster be able to hit all of the devices on the top 2 levels there? My AVR works without an adapter so it is only the consoles and eventual cable box. And yes I know I need some kind of BT2IR device for my PS3 to work with these things.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purbeast*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22859715
> 
> 
> I just wasn't sure if it would have the range to control devices on different shelves. Here is a pic of my shelf with my stuff on it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have a cable box next to the 360 shortly once I get one from Verizon. I finished getting all of my stuff setup this weekend in the closet now that my in-wall wiring is done, so I'm ready to be able to control it with it in the closet.
> 
> 
> Would 1 blaster be able to hit all of the devices on the top 2 levels there? My AVR works without an adapter so it is only the consoles and eventual cable box. And yes I know I need some kind of BT2IR device for my PS3 to work with these things.



I think it also depends on your device sensitivity to IR.... If I have a choice, I will always go with emitter, especially you only have a few (a 2-way or 3-way on each port should do perfect). In my case, I had 8 devices including a Lutron light... I was not able to use the blaster on my Lutron light controller (it is not quite really at line of sight), and one of my NMP is not receiving well, so I use 2 IR emitter and 1 blaster (all included as part of the IP2IR package). The blaster works most of the time, but my dish VIP722 sometime is not responsive enough so I might ditch the blaster and get a 6-head emitter... will see.


----------



## purbeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22861000
> 
> 
> I think it also depends on your device sensitivity to IR.... If I have a choice, I will always go with emitter, especially you only have a few (a 2-way or 3-way on each port should do perfect). In my case, I had 8 devices including a Lutron light... I was not able to use the blaster on my Lutron light controller (it is not quite really at line of sight), and one of my NMP is not receiving well, so I use 2 IR emitter and 1 blaster (all included as part of the IP2IR package). The blaster works most of the time, but my dish VIP722 sometime is not responsive enough so I might ditch the blaster and get a 6-head emitter... will see.



Okay well cool man thanks for the input. I think I may order the 6 inch version of the one I posted above and get some of the 2 or 3-head emitters, just in case.


----------



## politby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22859659
> 
> 
> I have no problem using a blaster off the IP2IR to control units ten or twelve feet away, including a projector, a TV, and a blu-ray player using just one blaster in the front of the room. I get no lag compared to the other emitters.



Well guys, we are talking about infrared LIGHT - at 300,000 kilometers per second distances measured in feet aren't going to have much effect on device reaction times.










My IP2IR blaster is taped to the top of the equipment rack, which aims it toward the ceiling at a 45 degree angle. It controls 3 devices. Projector is in direct line of sight but the other 2 (TV and screen) are effectively behind the blaster so they require the signal to bounce back, off walls and ceiling, to reach them.


Works 100%



Skickat från min LT18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## archbid

Does iRule support any of the HDMI-CEC adaptors out there currently. I have a Samsung, and I would love to use IP control to issue commands to the HDMI adaptor to be able to (finally) control my TV.


Here are the ones I found:

http://mattroche.bo.lt/pulse8 
http://mattroche.bo.lt/kwikwai 


I suspect there may be others


----------



## Jarrod2750

Would irule owners consider irule an improvement over a pronto 9600?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22861739
> 
> 
> Well guys, we are talking about infrared LIGHT - at 300,000 kilometers per second distances measured in feet aren't going to have much effect on device reaction times.



You are correct that there's no effective time difference between sending IR via a blaster or emitter in theoretical terms. However, in practice, there is a significant difference.


iRule can send IR commands out very fast. With a blaster, every device in the rack "sees" every IR command. Generally, this isn't a problem, but there are times when a succession of IR commands (in a macro for instance) can flood the input buffer of a device and make it unresponsive. The net effect is that with a blaster (or if you're feeding an IR distribution system), you'll probably end up with some significantly longer delays (several seconds in some cases) to make the macros work reliably. Again, this isn't typically a problem, but just something to be aware of. If your commands work individually, but you're having trouble with macros, you're probably using a blaster or IR distribution, and you need to increase your delays.


This can sometimes be the source of the "responsiveness" comments with regard to blaster vs. emitter.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7900_100#post_22867423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22861739
> 
> 
> Well guys, we are talking about infrared LIGHT - at 300,000 kilometers per second distances measured in feet aren't going to have much effect on device reaction times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that there's no effective time difference between sending IR via a blaster or emitter in theoretical terms. However, in practice, there is a significant difference.
> 
> 
> iRule can send IR commands out very fast. With a blaster, every device in the rack "sees" every IR command. Generally, this isn't a problem, but there are times when a succession of IR commands (in a macro for instance) can flood the input buffer of a device and make it unresponsive. The net effect is that with a blaster (or if you're feeding an IR distribution system), you'll probably end up with some significantly longer delays (several seconds in some cases) to make the macros work reliably. Again, this isn't typically a problem, but just something to be aware of. If your commands work individually, but you're having trouble with macros, you're probably using a blaster or IR distribution, and you need to increase your delays.
> 
> 
> This can sometimes be the source of the "responsiveness" comments with regard to blaster vs. emitter.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC
Click to expand...

Segregate your blasters so they don't broadcast all commands to all devices.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jarrod2750*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22867016
> 
> 
> Would irule owners consider irule an improvement over a pronto 9600?


I sold my 9600 and accessories in Aug 2010 and have been super happy with the switch to iRule.


I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the same move today.

Clam


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22868087
> 
> 
> I sold my 9600 and accessories in Aug 2010 and have been super happy with the switch to iRule.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the same move today.
> 
> Clam


Yup! I had a Pronto NG for years. IMO, iRule is far superior. You can't argue with that beautiful iPad sized screen. I could never go back.


----------



## Jarrod2750

Thank you for the feedback. One last question. I was looking at the hardware and how do I determine what to get? I want to be able to control my equipment through ir and wifi were I can. Thank you everyone.


----------



## nrwatson

The advantage of pronto is there are hard switches



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jarrod2750*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22869402
> 
> 
> Thank you for the feedback. One last question. I was looking at the hardware and how do I determine what to get? I want to be able to control my equipment through ir and wifi were I can. Thank you everyone.


You can't control your equipment with wifi. The communication protocol with a hand held device is wifi only between it and your router. The equipment is actually controlled by a controller that is attached to your LAN. There are several factors in choosing a controller (gateway).


1. How many components do you have that need to be controlled?

2. Where are the components located? If they're in several locations, you may need several controllers.

3. How many handsets will ultimately be used to control everything?

4. How many of your components can be controlled through their Ethernet port? If all of them can be controlled through IP, you will need no hardware at all.


I have a pretty simple system. All of my components are in one location and all of them are controlled via IR, except my DirecTV box, which is IP.

I use a single iTach IP2IR and at the time, it was less than $100. The iTach only has 3 IR ports but I'm using dual emitters so it can control 6 components, and probably more. When using the IR blaster on the iTach, the number of components that can be controlled with IR are almost unlimited, the only determining factor being location of the components.


----------



## Willie

I have completely retired IR with a combination of IP and RS232. I use my Nexus 7 with iRule, my wife uses her iPhone with roomie. Previously I was using Net Remote 2 and Girder. Anybody need a USBUIRT?


Willie


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jarrod2750*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22869402
> 
> 
> Thank you for the feedback. One last question. I was looking at the hardware and how do I determine what to get? I want to be able to control my equipment through ir and wifi were I can. Thank you everyone.



I can't speak for all devices, but I have found the Denon AVR-3311c to be exceptional and very easy with iRule


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22872153
> 
> 
> I have completely retired IR with a combination of IP and RS232. I use my Nexus 7 with iRule, my wife uses her iPhone with roomie. Previously I was using Net Remote 2 and Girder. Anybody need a USBUIRT?
> 
> 
> Willie



What is your component stack?


----------



## Willie

My needs are pretty simple:


Denon 4311>Lumagen Mini 3D>JVC RS4810

Into the Denon:

Roku HD

Oppo 103

2 PCs (I use MCE Controller for each one)


I am using a GC-100-12 for RS232.


----------



## andymo

I just found this at Walmart for Cdn$129 and I thought "what a great solution for iRule !"


It's an Android 4.0 tablet with a d-pad, joystick, and gamer buttons. It would be awesome to use the d-pad for navigation (something you like to do without looking down at the remote) and the touchscreen for all the other iRule goodness!


Does anyone know anything about this unit ? Any way to capture the buttons in iRule builder ?


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22867767
> 
> 
> Segregate your blasters so they don't broadcast all commands to all devices.



What do you mean by segregate the blasters?


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22873197
> 
> 
> My needs are pretty simple:
> 
> 
> Denon 4311>Lumagen Mini 3D>JVC RS4810
> 
> Into the Denon:
> 
> Roku HD
> 
> Oppo 103
> 
> 2 PCs (I use MCE Controller for each one)
> 
> 
> I am using a GC-100-12 for RS232.




I see where you say that you use MCE Controller. I used to use that and it was a descent program. I would like to say that Event Ghost is MUCH better. I know there is a learning curve, but once you get the hang of it, there is no comparison. Several things that I tried to do with MCE Controller were not possible, but with Event Ghost, EVERYTHING works flawlessly. If you have any desire to learn about Event Ghost, there are a few videos posted on youtube that can assist you in defeating that learning curve.



What exactly do you do with the RokuHD? I use XBMC for my entertainment center. Is it similar but in a hardware format?


----------



## Bacon13

Andy's post got me thinking...


I'm going to be using a 7" tablet for irule and only for irule, so no other apps, surfing, etc. Do I really need to drop $200+ on a Samsung, Nexus or ipad mini??? Or can I use one of the cheap no name tablets that are well under $100?


----------



## andymo

That is what I am trying to optimize. I did have a cheap-o 7" tablet that I picked up for C$89 and it worked quite well with iRule .... except the WiFi sensitivity was inconsistent. It was frequently losing the wifi even though it is only 10' away from the AP. Not a good thing for a remote.


----------



## Bacon13

That's what I am afraid of with the cheaper ones. I'm still in the budget and planning stages of irule and want to make sure I get the right equipment.


----------



## bryansj

Make sure you don't get a cheap tablet with a Resistive touch screen. Those suck and you pretty much need to use your fingernail instead of your finger.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I got the kids a super cheap android tablet on a black friday deal for $49. Some of these tablets, including the ones I got my kids, are not registered with google so have no native access to the playstore. they have their own ways to get apps on them or you can download the apks from various spots on the web (irule has theirs available at their site).


I found a way through the android development community to root these tablets and install the playstore. But, as others mentioned above, these low end tablets tend to have poor resolution, very poor wifi and short batter life. All of which make using them for dedicated remotes less than ideal.


The original Kindle Fire is what I am using as my main remote and it serves me nicely. It has a screen resolution of 1024x600, all day battery life and excellent wifi reception. Available new for $159 it is hard to beat. I rooted it and installed Android Jelly Bean and am very happy with the results. My wife liked the original Kindle interface and uses irule on hers too.


I keep eyeing the $199 Google Nexus 7 and Kindle Fire HD though.



I keep toying with adding some iRule pages to my kids' tablets to see how they go. I already have a headset designed for my HTC Incredible that has the same resolution. 3in phone with the same res as a 7in tablet. You can really see how cheap those tablets are.


I don't think there is any reason to break the bank to get a nice table experience with iRule but going ultra cheap probably isn't the way to go either.


----------



## Bacon13

Thanks, that actually helps a lot. I'll probably go for either the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 or the Google Nexus 7 and skip the ipad mini.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22874578
> 
> 
> I got the kids a super cheap android tablet on a black friday deal for $49. Some of these tablets, including the ones I got my kids, are not registered with google so have no native access to the playstore. they have their own ways to get apps on them or you can download the apks from various spots on the web (irule has theirs available at their site).
> 
> 
> I found a way through the android development community to root these tablets and install the playstore. But, as others mentioned above, these low end tablets tend to have poor resolution, very poor wifi and short batter life. All of which make using them for dedicated remotes less than ideal.
> 
> 
> The original Kindle Fire is what I am using as my main remote and it serves me nicely. It has a screen resolution of 1024x600, all day battery life and excellent wifi reception. Available new for $159 it is hard to beat. I rooted it and installed Android Jelly Bean and am very happy with the results. My wife liked the original Kindle interface and uses irule on hers too.
> 
> 
> I keep eyeing the $199 Google Nexus 7 and Kindle Fire HD though.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep toying with adding some iRule pages to my kids' tablets to see how they go. I already have a headset designed for my HTC Incredible that has the same resolution. 3in phone with the same res as a 7in tablet. You can really see how cheap those tablets are.
> 
> 
> I don't think there is any reason to break the bank to get a nice table experience with iRule but going ultra cheap probably isn't the way to go either.



Hi, do you happen to have the Kindle 8.9 version too? I could not find the template, and don't know what resolution to shoot for?


----------



## Willie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/7950#post_22873993
> 
> 
> I see where you say that you use MCE Controller. I used to use that and it was a descent program. I would like to say that Event Ghost is MUCH better. I know there is a learning curve, but once you get the hang of it, there is no comparison. Several things that I tried to do with MCE Controller were not possible, but with Event Ghost, EVERYTHING works flawlessly. If you have any desire to learn about Event Ghost, there are a few videos posted on youtube that can assist you in defeating that learning curve.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you do with the RokuHD? I use XBMC for my entertainment center. Is it similar but in a hardware format?



I am guessing EventGhost is similar to Girder (if not a clone of Girder). Previous to iRule I had programmed Girder with Net Remote 2 from Promixis using an early Windows tablet. I dropped the Win 8 pre-release on it and it worked great with Net Remote 2. I could get around pretty well in Girder. To me it is a shame that Promixis didn't develop Net Remote for Android and iOS. The market changed under their feet and they missed it. iRule is very similar to Net Remote 2, but has layout and graphic limitations by comparison.


I am content with the simplicity of MCE Control. I have been able to do everything I want to with it. For me it has worked flawlessly. I have re-written the command file to include all the keystrokes I need, as well as launch files and toodle around the OS. I have it emulating a full keyboard. I have added the corresponding codes to the Network Codes in iRule.


The Roku is used for internet streaming; Hulu, Netflix, Revision 3, et..al. The quality is better than my HTPC for streaming. I use the Oppo 103 for watching Blu-ray and ripped mkv files from a Synology server. The image produced by the Oppo is nothing short of stellar; absolutely a great image. The interface, however is nowhere near as nice as XMBC. I guess you might say function over form.


----------



## jimim

Can anyone provide me with a samsung smartv button and a netflix button on the black background button?


thanks

jim


----------



## Golitzbt

  

 


Something like these?


If they work, I can send you the full files.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/7980#post_22875198
> 
> 
> Hi, do you happen to have the Kindle 8.9 version too? I could not find the template, and don't know what resolution to shoot for?



i don't , I think you could use the custom android handset/template and set the resolution based on the devices specs.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/7980#post_22874784
> 
> 
> Thanks, that actually helps a lot. I'll probably go for either the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 or the Google Nexus 7 and skip the ipad mini.



in the realm of android tablets, i would definitely go for the nexus 7. at the same price, there'd be no reason to go with the older, lesser galaxy tab 2. and i found the nexus to be a considerable step up over even the original kindle fire that i had for a year prior to getting the nexus. even with the current $40 premium, nexus wins hands down.


besides battery life, wifi strength, etc., other things to consider when looking at the "nicer" tablets vs. tablets in the


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Golitzbt*  /t/1351981/irule/7980#post_22877049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like these?
> 
> 
> If they work, I can send you the full files.



Perfect! I just need em the size for Non-retina iPad or iPhone display. It's an old set up so I don't want the back and change things. I'll PM you with a email address.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Golitzbt*  /t/1351981/irule/7980#post_22877049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like these?
> 
> 
> If they work, I can send you the full files.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/7980#post_22877437
> 
> 
> Perfect! I just need em the size for Non-retina iPad or iPhone display. It's an old set up so I don't want the back and change things. I'll PM you with a email address.



Golitzbt,

Or you could share them from the builder and then everyone can have access


----------



## DWBoston

I apologize in advance if this is a dumb question. I've read through a lot of the thread and I think I have a good idea how to set up the iRule software and hardware for my basement media room. My equipment is as follows:


Panasonic 65VT50 TV

Oppo BDP 103 BR player

Onkyo TX-NR717 AVR

Xbox 360

Verizon FiOS Motorola STB


I will be using a MoCa adpater to get an ethernet connection to the media cabinet (below the TV mounted on the wall) and an ethernet switch to get hard-wired connections to all of the devices


From what I've read, the Oppo and Onkyo have dedicated IR inputs on the back of the devices, so I can connect cables directly to those. For the TV, Xbox and Motorola STB and it looks like I can use emitters. My question relates to the TV - how do you use an emitter with the TV and have it look "clean"? I haven't mounted the TV yet, but I'm wondering how people use IR emitters or blasters with a TV and have it look clean with no wires showing? If I have the TV connected via ethernet to the router is there any way I can control it that way using iRule? I don't think I can but I figured I'd ask. I'd be disappointed to have a completely clean home theater install but have wires showing for an emitter. Thanks.


Dan


----------



## obie_fl

Dan - I think you are in luck there are several drivers in the iRule DB for Panasonic network control. Also one tiny emitter is pretty easy to hide if you have to go IR.


----------



## DWBoston




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/1351981/irule/7950_50#post_22882532
> 
> 
> Dan - I think you are in luck there are several drivers in the iRule DB for Panasonic network control. Also one tiny emitter is pretty easy to hide if you have to go IR.



Thanks Tom. I am checking out the trial version of the iRule software. I see IR and RS232 codes, but no network codes for Panasonic TV's?


----------



## ecrabb

Guys, IP control of Panny TVs probably isn't supported. From my brief research, like Samsung, they didn't support power-on over the network, so not a lot of point in it. From my reading, that may have changed in the latest generation of models. If the Panny TVs are like their BD players though, the IP control requires user-agent spoofing, which iRule isn't supporting yet.


I'm still completely blown away that some manufacturers manage to make IP control so complicated. Hey, Panasonic... See Onkyo, Pioneer, Denon, and Yamaha? This is how you should do it.


DW Boston, the stick-on emitters are pretty unobtrusive. Installers have been using them for years. The IR receivers are usually near the edge of the set, so you can usually stick the emitter one, and stretch the lead tight, and unless the TV is silver, or unless somebody is really looking closely, it isn't even really noticeable. Some sets also have IR inputs on the back of the set that you can connect directly to the iTach, though I don't think your set has one. You may also be able to use a blaster, depending on where the set is relative to your other equipment.


SC


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DWBoston*  /t/1351981/irule/7980#post_22883576
> 
> 
> Thanks Tom. I am checking out the trial version of the iRule software. I see IR and RS232 codes, but no network codes for Panasonic TV's?



Ah yea didn't realize the Pany had RS232. In any case here is a thread that basically says what ecrabb just posted.


----------



## lorinting

I just bought a WDTV Live and after some fighting, was able to get the ENET based control working using the IRULE IP Control device. As the description states, use port 80 and the POST method under a HTTP gateway not a NETWORK gateway like what is used for the Denon CI AVRs.


----------



## DWBoston




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/7950_50#post_22883671
> 
> 
> Guys, IP control of Panny TVs probably isn't supported. From my brief research, like Samsung, they didn't support power-on over the network, so not a lot of point in it. From my reading, that may have changed in the latest generation of models. If the Panny TVs are like their BD players though, the IP control requires user-agent spoofing, which iRule isn't supporting yet.
> 
> 
> I'm still completely blown away that some manufacturers manage to make IP control so complicated. Hey, Panasonic... See Onkyo, Pioneer, Denon, and Yamaha? This is how you should do it.
> 
> 
> DW Boston, the stick-on emitters are pretty unobtrusive. Installers have been using them for years. The IR receivers are usually near the edge of the set, so you can usually stick the emitter one, and stretch the lead tight, and unless the TV is silver, or unless somebody is really looking closely, it isn't even really noticeable. Some sets also have IR inputs on the back of the set that you can connect directly to the iTach, though I don't think your set has one. You may also be able to use a blaster, depending on where the set is relative to your other equipment.
> 
> 
> SC



Thanks. From the link below it sounds like there could potentially be an update at some point that enables IP control, but we'll see. My issue is that the TV will be mounted directly above a built in cabinet - all cables have already been run through the wall and the wall is closed up. I think I've got everything in the cabinet covered using either an IR cable or emitter. I've got ethernet and HDMI cables already in the wall going to the TV. I guess I should just get an IR emitter cable run through the wall before the basement is done. I guess the next question is: iTach IP2IR or GC-100-6?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/1351981/irule/7950_50#post_22883824
> 
> 
> Ah yea didn't realize the Pany had RS232. In any case here is a thread that basically says what ecrabb just posted.



Thanks!


----------



## lorinting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/1351981/irule/7980#post_22883824
> 
> 
> Ah yea didn't realize the Pany had RS232. In any case here is a thread that basically says what ecrabb just posted.



My Pana doesn't have RS232. I did see network codes on someones upload device, but couldn't figure out what gateway parameters to use (Port, method, etc.) anyone have an idea? `


----------



## lorinting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DWBoston*  /t/1351981/irule/7980#post_22884389
> 
> 
> Thanks. From the link below it sounds like there could potentially be an update at some point that enables IP control, but we'll see. My issue is that the TV will be mounted directly above a built in cabinet - all cables have already been run through the wall and the wall is closed up. I think I've got everything in the cabinet covered using either an IR cable or emitter. I've got ethernet and HDMI cables already in the wall going to the TV. I guess I should just get an IR emitter cable run through the wall before the basement is done. I guess the next question is: iTach IP2IR or GC-100-6?
> 
> Thanks!



I chose the IP2IR over the GC-100-6. Cannot remember the compelling reason but there was something so I will look again. I will say that you can "cheat" and wire together more than one IR emitter to each of the three ports. Just don't put the same brand of device on the same port. I'm running two Pany HDTVs, a Samsung BD, WD Live, JVC projector, Denon 3805, two comcast cable boxes all off one IP2IR. Plus a Denon 3312CI and Musica system under ENET control. I am currently switching the Pany's to enet control as well but it all works with IR just fine. Enet is just a cleaner solution.


----------



## obie_fl

The GC series are older and the main deficiency compared to the newer IP2IR models are that only one control device can be connected at a time.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorinting*  /t/1351981/irule/7980#post_22884610
> 
> 
> I chose the IP2IR over the GC-100-6. Cannot remember the compelling reason but there was something so I will look again. I will say that you can "cheat" and wire together more than one IR emitter to each of the three ports. Just don't put the same brand of device on the same port. I'm running two Pany HDTVs, a Samsung BD, WD Live, JVC projector, Denon 3805, two comcast cable boxes all off one IP2IR. Plus a Denon 3312CI and Musica system under ENET control. I am currently switching the Pany's to enet control as well but it all works with IR just fine. Enet is just a cleaner solution.



I've got 1 port with a dual head emitter and the other two ports with a mono 1/8 plug splitter (basically a solid "Y" cable) running a single emitter off those. I'm sure you could add more, I just don't know how many you can before the voltage drop is so great that they are no longer emitting.


With one of port 3's single emitters, I have the other "Y" going in to my Onkyo's IR port (to combine it's signal with that of a repeater so my wife can use the IR remote while I use the tablet) daisy chaining off that to an HK AVR and will eventually daisy chain from there to a JVC VCR I have waiting around to be connected. There are many ways to control bunches of devices with one IP2IR!


----------



## jimim

Guys can I ask for some channel icon help again. I need them on the black square buttons or just the transparent image of the channels and i can make them. I hope you guys can help out. i just can't find them in the builder.


1. HLN HEadline News 204

2. Directv Sports Mix Channel 205

3. TNN Sports 217

4. AXSTV 340

5. TMC The movie channel 554

6. VH1 2 337


Thanks so much for all the help.


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/7980#post_22888829
> 
> 
> I've got 1 port with a dual head emitter and the other two ports with a mono 1/8 plug splitter (basically a solid "Y" cable) running a single emitter off those. I'm sure you could add more, I just don't know how many you can before the voltage drop is so great that they are no longer emitting.
> 
> 
> With one of port 3's single emitters, I have the other "Y" going in to my Onkyo's IR port (to combine it's signal with that of a repeater so my wife can use the IR remote while I use the tablet) daisy chaining off that to an HK AVR and will eventually daisy chain from there to a JVC VCR I have waiting around to be connected. There are many ways to control bunches of devices with one IP2IR!




Just a heads up I have used one of these on port one (non blaster) of my ip2ir without an issue.
http://www.avsforum.com/products/next-generation-6-eye-infrared-remote-control-extender-emitter 

6 devices on one port!


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/7980#post_22892561
> 
> 
> Just a heads up I have used one of these on port one (non blaster) of my ip2ir without an issue.
> http://www.avsforum.com/products/next-generation-6-eye-infrared-remote-control-extender-emitter
> 
> 6 devices on one port!



now that is interesting. very cool. thanks for posting this.


----------



## Gramin




> Quote:
> I chose the IP2IR over the GC-100-6. Cannot remember the compelling reason but there was something so I will look again.



I'm not an iRule user yet (waiting for my new condo to get finished), but I'm going with the IP2IR device as the GC devices support only one iRule connection at a time.


----------



## DWBoston




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gramin*  /t/1351981/irule/8000_50#post_22895265
> 
> 
> I'm not an iRule user yet (waiting for my new condo to get finished), but I'm going with the IP2IR device as the GC devices support only one iRule connection at a time.



I went ahead and ordered the IP2IR. Thanks to everyone for the help. I also bought the iRule software and started building my remote panels for my new Nexus 7. There's definitely a learning curve, but the tutorials on the iRule website do help.


----------



## marcosreg

Does anybody have the Global Cachè codes (IR) for *hibernate* and *wakeup* Zotac mini-pc AD-10?

Those are the two upper keys of it's remote control.

Regards

Marcos


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/7980#post_22892561
> 
> 
> Just a heads up I have used one of these on port one (non blaster) of my ip2ir without an issue.
> http://www.avsforum.com/products/next-generation-6-eye-infrared-remote-control-extender-emitter
> 
> 6 devices on one port!



That's very cool, but can you assign more than three devices per port on an iTach?


----------



## mickelin

Yes you can, there is no limit on devices per iTach port in iRule


----------



## Steve Goff

I've mentioned that I use Fing to find devices on my home network, including IP and MAC addresses. I forgot to mention that if a device has a web interface Fing will find that too. Touch the entry for the device, and it will come up with a page for that device where you can give it a name, employ wake on lan, etc. One of the items on that page is Scan Services. Touch that item and it opens a new page and scans for services. Often you'll find an entry marked 80 and HTTP Service. Touch that item and Fing will open the item's browser page. This way, you can find a Global Cache device (self-identified on my network as Microchip Technology) and open up its configuration page. If you have an Integra pre-pro it will open a page where you can see the names of the folks who designed it and test commands. A very useful free app.


----------



## Willie

Didn't know that about Fing. Great tip. Thanks!


----------



## mborner

Got my first feedback working with Directv. Although the feedback works great, there is a connection delay issue that I can't pinpoint. It is taking nearly 10 seconds to connect to the Directv gateway. The iRule app is kept open but when I put the iPad to sleep and then use the slide lock to regain access to iRule, the delay is unacceptable. I started creating the feedback from the beginning and then syncing after each step so that I could find where the bottleneck was coming from. It seems that the delay occurs when the first feedback is dragged onto a page. I currently have 3 feedbacks on one page and the connection delay is about 9-10 seconds. The more feedbacks I have and the more pages that have feedbacks, the slower the connection gets. At one point I had 3 feedbacks on one page and 4 more feedbacks on 2 other pages. The connection delay to the Directv gateway was unacceptable at about 15-20 seconds. I'm seriously considering removing feedbacks all together. My needs require instantaneous connection to all devices and I had that before I added feedbacks. Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## NicksHitachi

I have about 18 feedbacks in my directv panel. When i open the panel there is about a 5-10 second delay as all the channel feedbacks run.


Options:


1. Map your feedbacks to another directv receiver so the "in use" one stays freed up.


2. Put majority of feedbacks(like channel infos) on seperate page and set the entrance with the feedbacks to associate with that page only. This way those feedbacks only run when you swipe over to that page and not jam up the receiver all the time.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22918432
> 
> 
> I have about 18 feedbacks in my directv panel. When i open the panel there is about a 5-10 second delay as all the channel feedbacks run.
> 
> 
> Options:
> 
> 
> 1. Map your feedbacks to another directv receiver so the "in use" one stays freed up.
> 
> 
> 2. Put majority of feedbacks(like channel infos) on seperate page and set the entrance with the feedbacks to associate with that page only. This way those feedbacks only run when you swipe over to that page and not jam up the receiver all the time.


Thanks, but I'm not really concerned with the feedback delay itself. I have 1 entrance on my Directv panel and it's repeatable every 15 seconds. I can live with that. The issue I'm having is the connection time lag. For example, let's say I'm watching a recording on Directv and then it's time to fast forward through a commercial. When I turn my iPad on and slide lock to iRule, iRule takes a good 8-10 seconds to connect to the gateway. At this time, I only have 3 feedbacks on one page and 8-10 seconds is just unacceptable. The more feedbacks I add and the more pages I add feedbacks to, the worse it gets. Before I implemented feedbacks into my UI I was getting near instantaneous connection to gateways. I've completely removed the "get tuned query" entrance to see if that was the problem but it wasn't. Lots of users out there using Directv feedbacks, am I the only one having issues or do other users just find the delay acceptable?


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22918698
> 
> 
> Lots of users out there using Directv feedbacks, am I the only one having issues or do other users just find the delay acceptable?


I had the same problem. I even started a thread on the iRule support site but did not get a good solution.


What I did to avoid the delay is turn on "Prevent system lock" and "Dim screen on idle" in the iRule settings. Now, rather than the ipad having to wake up and reconnect, one tap on the screen returns it to normal brightness and begins working without delay. It does use more power but not as much as I expected. The only problems are if you leave it in iRule and go do something else it will stay awake and run down the battery, and if you switch out of iRule while the screen is dimmed it will stay that way in the new app.


----------



## Willie

Does anyone know if the iRule developers are considering development for Windows 8?


SC?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22925910
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the iRule developers are considering development for Windows 8?
> 
> 
> SC?


 https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/windows_8-1ao38e


----------



## mskreis

I have 3 rs232 devices that I need to control. Is there "one" device that will allow me to do that with irule?


Thanks


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mskreis*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22926413
> 
> 
> I have 3 rs232 devices that I need to control. Is there "one" device that will allow me to do that with irule?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes, Digi portserver. eBay for around $50.


----------



## John V.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22914108
> 
> 
> Got my first feedback working with Directv. Although the feedback works great, there is a connection delay issue that I can't pinpoint. It is taking nearly 10 seconds to connect to the Directv gateway. The iRule app is kept open but when I put the iPad to sleep and then use the slide lock to regain access to iRule, the delay is unacceptable. I started creating the feedback from the beginning and then syncing after each step so that I could find where the bottleneck was coming from. It seems that the delay occurs when the first feedback is dragged onto a page. I currently have 3 feedbacks on one page and the connection delay is about 9-10 seconds. The more feedbacks I have and the more pages that have feedbacks, the slower the connection gets. At one point I had 3 feedbacks on one page and 4 more feedbacks on 2 other pages. The connection delay to the Directv gateway was unacceptable at about 15-20 seconds. I'm seriously considering removing feedbacks all together. My needs require instantaneous connection to all devices and I had that before I added feedbacks. Anybody else have this issue?



I too am having this same issue, and came here to post the same question.. Just setup feedback on my DirecTV panels a few days ago. While I do think the feedback is really cool, I agree with you, the delay is unacceptable. Hope this can get fixed soon.


----------



## mskreis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22926506
> 
> 
> Yes, Digi portserver. eBay for around $50.



Great thanks. I notice that the inputs on this device are rj45s. On my devices all of the rs232 inputs are 9- pin, I believe. Are adapters easy to get?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mskreis*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22927787
> 
> 
> Great thanks. I notice that the inputs on this device are rj45s. On my devices all of the rs232 inputs are 9- pin, I believe. Are adapters easy to get?


No adaptors needed. Although they are RJ45 connectors, the protocol is still serial. RS232 ethernet cables are easy to find.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mskreis*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22927787
> 
> 
> Great thanks. I notice that the inputs on this device are rj45s. On my devices all of the rs232 inputs are 9- pin, I believe. Are adapters easy to get?


I think the cheapest solution is to add an adapter such as this to each device's DB9 connector, then just buy standard (and cheap) network cables.


The adapters can be wired any way you want (they are not wired up when you buy them), but you have to know the pinout of the Digiport connectors and wire accordingly, so it can be a little tricky.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John V.*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22927746
> 
> 
> I too am having this same issue, and came here to post the same question.. Just setup feedback on my DirecTV panels a few days ago. While I do think the feedback is really cool, I agree with you, the delay is unacceptable. Hope this can get fixed soon.


John V, I discovered something last night that I find quite odd. Although the Directv gateway is the only device that contains feedbacks, it's the iTach gateway that is giving me the delay. If I remove the feedbacks from my Directv pages, I have instantaneous connection to the Directv gateway and the iTach gateway. However, when feedbacks are added to my Directv pages, the connection delay is on the iTach. I find this a little disturbing as there's never been any changes to my iTach.


----------



## John V.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22929731
> 
> 
> John V, I discovered something last night that I find quite odd. Although the Directv gateway is the only device that contains feedbacks, it's the iTach gateway that is giving me the delay. If I remove the feedbacks from my Directv pages, I have instantaneous connection to the Directv gateway and the iTach gateway. However, when feedbacks are added to my Directv pages, the connection delay is on the iTach. I find this a little disturbing as there's never been any changes to my iTach.



Yes, I have noticed that as well. My AV receiver is connected to my iTach; DirecTV connected through my network gateway. I can't use the volume controls for my receiver, until after waiting 8 to 10 seconds for it to establish a connection. That makes it very inconvenient to have to wait that long, just to change the volume every time. I'm surprised not to here more people talking about this, as feedback has been available for a while now. Maybe it's something specific to our configuration....


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John V.*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22930330
> 
> 
> Yes, I have noticed that as well. My AV receiver is connected to my iTach; DirecTV connected through my network gateway. I can't use the volume controls for my receiver, until after waiting 8 to 10 seconds for it to establish a connection. That makes it very inconvenient to have to wait that long, just to change the volume every time. I'm surprised not to here more people talking about this, as feedback has been available for a while now. Maybe it's something specific to our configuration....


I'm going to submit an email to iRule support.


----------



## mskreis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22928792
> 
> 
> No adaptors needed. Although they are RJ45 connectors, the protocol is still serial. RS232 ethernet cables are easy to find.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Did anything change with your wifi settings/connections on your ipads? I only use feedbacks on my android devices. But I have similar connection issues with an older ipod touch. It loses wifi connectivity very easily, and it also seems to turn off the wifi when it goes to sleep. When I turn it on, the wifi indicator waves at the top are not on, if I unlock it, and am in irule it takes a long time to establish connections with my itachs, but DTV connects nearly instantly. If I wait for the wifi waves to appear before unlocking it, it connects to all gateways instantly. I've just learned to hit the power button and wait a couple of seconds before unlocking to avoid the 10 second or more delay before itachs connect.


I don't have this issue with a newer ipod I have, it doesn't lose wifi connectivity nearly as often and connects from sleep to the wifi much more quickly.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22930820
> 
> 
> Did anything change with your wifi settings/connections on your ipads? I only use feedbacks on my android devices. But I have similar connection issues with an older ipod touch. It loses wifi connectivity very easily, and it also seems to turn off the wifi when it goes to sleep. When I turn it on, the wifi indicator waves at the top are not on, if I unlock it, and am in irule it takes a long time to establish connections with my itachs, but DTV connects nearly instantly. If I wait for the wifi waves to appear before unlocking it, it connects to all gateways instantly. I've just learned to hit the power button and wait a couple of seconds before unlocking to avoid the 10 second or more delay before itachs connect.
> 
> 
> I don't have this issue with a newer ipod I have, it doesn't lose wifi connectivity nearly as often and connects from sleep to the wifi much more quickly.


Similar, but not exactly like yours. I'm not familiar with Android. Basically, if I add a feedback to a page, I get the delay. If I remove the feedback, I get my instant connection back. I'm still trying to figure out why my Directv feedbacks are affecting the connection speed to my IR gateway.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mskreis*  /t/1351981/irule/8000_100#post_22926413
> 
> 
> I have 3 rs232 devices that I need to control. Is there "one" device that will allow me to do that with irule?
> 
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8000_100#post_22926506
> 
> 
> Yes, Digi portserver. eBay for around $50.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mskreis*  /t/1351981/irule/8000_100#post_22927787
> 
> 
> Great thanks. I notice that the inputs on this device are rj45s. On my devices all of the rs232 inputs are 9- pin, I believe. Are adapters easy to get?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8000_100#post_22928792
> 
> 
> No adaptors needed. Although they are RJ45 connectors, the protocol is still serial. RS232 ethernet cables are easy to find.




I was curious if you were saying the Digi Portserver's can be used directly with iRule, so I performed a little research and found a series of posts related to setting them up. It seems to be a better option than the used GC-100-12 I purchased or multiple iTach IP2SL devices, but is it as reliable? I saw one post where the user had to reboot the Digi Portserver several times per week, but that may have been an isolated incident caused by faulty hardware purchased used on ebay.


mborner:

In your last sentence you state that "RS232 ethernet cables are easy to find"; I have never heard of such cables, but maybe you place the period from the previous sentence in the wrong place?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22931204
> 
> 
> 
> mborner:
> 
> In your last sentence you state that "RS232 ethernet cables are easy to find"; I have never heard of such cables, but maybe you place the period from the previous sentence in the wrong place?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark, just do a search for "DB9 to RJ45 cable". I guess you could call them an adaptor but since you can get them in different lengths you wouldn't need anything between the cable and your device.


----------



## shah993




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22931204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious if you were saying the Digi Portserver's can be used directly with iRule, so I performed a little research and found a series of posts related to setting them up. It seems to be a better option than the used GC-100-12 I purchased or multiple iTach IP2SL devices, but is it as reliable? I saw one post where the user had to reboot the Digi Portserver several times per week, but that may have been an isolated incident caused by faulty hardware purchased used on ebay.
> 
> 
> mborner:
> 
> In your last sentence you state that "RS232 ethernet cables are easy to find"; I have never heard of such cables, but maybe you place the period from the previous sentence in the wrong place?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark


I have a used gc 100 and got it updated.It seems that my ipad mini seems to take a long time to connect with it vs the itach it is nearly instantaneous.Perhaps it is my network anybody else have that problem?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22931314
> 
> 
> ... just do a search for "DB9 to RJ45 cable". I guess you could call them an adaptor but since you can get them in different lengths you wouldn't need anything between the cable and your device.



There's more than one way to do RS-232 over ethernet cables. For example, I don't believe the Digi PortServer uses the same standard as RS-232D . Do you know of a specific cable that's been tested with a PortServer?


The Monoprice adapters are a safe bet because they can be wired any way (and they're 60 cents each so you can buy a few extra). The PortServer RJ45 pinout is documented in the manual you can download from the Digi web site ( www.digi.com ).


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22931204
> 
> 
> I was curious if you were saying the Digi Portserver's can be used directly with iRule, so I performed a little research and found a series of posts related to setting them up. It seems to be a better option than the used GC-100-12 I purchased or multiple iTach IP2SL devices, but is it as reliable? I saw one post where the user had to reboot the Digi Portserver several times per week, but that may have been an isolated incident caused by faulty hardware purchased used on ebay.



i'm gonna say that was definitely an isolated incident. my ts16 is 100% reliable. i've not had to reboot it once (other than when power's gone out or i've moved it from one location to another) in the 9 months i've been using it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22928891
> 
> 
> I think the cheapest solution is to add an adapter such as this to each device's DB9 connector, then just buy standard (and cheap) network cables.
> 
> 
> The adapters can be wired any way you want (they are not wired up when you buy them), but you have to know the pinout of the Digiport connectors and wire accordingly, so it can be a little tricky.



if it saves anyone from having to reinvent the wheel...


the digi has TX on rj45 pin 4, RX on rj45 pin 5, and GND on rj45 pin 6. (note that in digi's published pinouts, these are listed as pins 5, 6, and 7. thats because the digi's ports are 10 pin. an 8 pin rj45 (eg. ethernet) makes contact with digi pins 2 - 9. so digi pin 5 = rj45 pin 4, and so on.)


and my rj45/db9 monoprice adapters were wired as follows:

rj45 pin wire color

1.............blue

2.............orange

3.............black

4.............red

5.............green

6.............yellow

7.............brown

8.............white


be aware though that i've read the pinouts on the monoprice adapters have been known to change from time to time. so you may still want to check at least a couple of them with a continuity tester or multimeter. i'd venture to guess that if you check two or three of them and they match mine, then the rest probably will too.


----------



## mskreis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22931715
> 
> 
> i'm gonna say that was definitely an isolated incident. my ts16 is 100% reliable. i've not had to reboot it once (other than when power's gone out or i've moved it from one location to another) in the 9 months i've been using it.
> 
> if it saves anyone from having to reinvent the wheel...
> 
> 
> the digi has TX on rj45 pin 4, RX on rj45 pin 5, and GND on rj45 pin 6. (note that in digi's published pinouts, these are listed as pins 5, 6, and 7. thats because the digi's ports are 10 pin. an 8 pin rj45 (eg. ethernet) makes contact with digi pins 2 - 9. so digi pin 5 = rj45 pin 4, and so on.)
> 
> 
> and my rj45/db9 monoprice adapters were wired as follows:
> 
> rj45 pin wire color
> 
> 1.............blue
> 
> 2.............orange
> 
> 3.............black
> 
> 4.............red
> 
> 5.............green
> 
> 6.............yellow
> 
> 7.............brown
> 
> 8.............white
> 
> 
> be aware though that i've read the pinouts on the monoprice adapters have been known to change from time to time. so you may still want to check at least a couple of them with a continuity tester or multimeter. i'd venture to guess that if you check two or three of them and they match mine, then the rest probably will too.



Awesome. Thanks for the tips. My portserver and monoprice adapters should ll be in next week.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22929731
> 
> 
> John V, I discovered something last night that I find quite odd. Although the Directv gateway is the only device that contains feedbacks, it's the iTach gateway that is giving me the delay. If I remove the feedbacks from my Directv pages, I have instantaneous connection to the Directv gateway and the iTach gateway. However, when feedbacks are added to my Directv pages, the connection delay is on the iTach. I find this a little disturbing as there's never been any changes to my iTach.



mborner,

I'm also having delayed connection issues on my DTV page, I assumed it was my old iPad1 throwing a fit. Was going to debug this during the blizzard this weekend but glad to see someone else already did.


Question: How do you know that it's the iTach that's causing the delay when the DTV has feedbacks?

JClam


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22936375
> 
> 
> mborner,
> 
> I'm also having delayed connection issues on my DTV page, I assumed it was my old iPad1 throwing a fit. Was going to debug this during the blizzard this weekend but glad to see someone else already did.
> 
> 
> Question: How do you know that it's the iTach that's causing the delay when the DTV has feedbacks?
> 
> JClam


JClam, just open your gateway window (bottom right) and then send your iDevice to sleep. When you wake up your iPad, the gateway connection window remains open and you can physically see them connecting.


----------



## mborner

Here's en example on my iPhone.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22936570
> 
> 
> Here's en example on my iPhone.



Thanks, very cool...I didn't know you could do that.


So I tested my system last night and like yours my DirecTV HTTP gateway connection stays connected when I double click the home button and my iTach IR gateway disconnects and takes a while (10-15 secs) to reconnect when the page has DTV feedback on it. A page without DTV feedback acts the same EXCEPT the re-connection is almost instantaneous (1 sec).


But further testing shows that my Network gateways ALSO disconnect and take a while to reconnect when the page has DTV feedback. Below you can see the DTV is still connected, but the IP2IR is disconnected along with the 2 Network gateways for the Elite TV and SC-57.

 


And as before, for a page without DTV feedback the re-connection is almost instantaneous (1 sec).


So its not just an iTach issue, its other gateways as well. And its not the presence of any feedbacks, just the DTV feedbacks (I tested that as well).


Hopefully someone in iRule support will see our comments and escalate the review of this issue and get us an explanation and a fix. Hopefully all iRule gateways will eventually be able to act like the DTV HTTP gateway and stay connected when feedbacks are present...or if they do have to disconnect, they should re-connect faster despite the DTV feedbacks being present.


FYI, I've noticed that other equipment-specific remotes (iControlAV2 for example for my Elite SC-57 receiver) always stay connected under similar test conditions.


JClam


----------



## pauleyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22936570
> 
> 
> Here's en example on my iPhone.



I set up my irule a while ago and haven't tinkered with it in a while. I just checked in this thread and noticed your colored device status. That's cool. Can someone point me to how to do that? I've tried searching the thread but can't find it.


----------



## Jim Clamage

In the bottom right hand corner of your device you will see a green (hopefully) gateway/device indicator. If you press the indicator the device drawer will come up showing the status of your gateways and devices. If you then double click the home button you can see live how the gateways/devices are affected (as above, some disconnect).

JClam


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/8010#post_22939090
> 
> 
> In the bottom right hand corner of your device you will see a green (hopefully) gateway/device indicator. If you press the indicator the device drawer will come up showing the status of your gateways and devices. If you then double click the home button you can see live how the gateways/devices are affected (as above, some disconnect).


You also have to have "Show connection status" enabled in the Settings tab. I think it is by default, but more than once I've sat there pressing the little icon in the corner to no avail, because it was disabled in Settings.


Guys, I can't replicate this DirecTV feedback/gateway connection issue with my DirecTV and GC100, and my iTach is loaned out right now. I'll see if I can get it back this weekend and test.


One thing to remember is that HTTP gateways will always be green. The nature of an HTTP gateway (web server) is such that you can't _just_ connect to it to see if it's live or not.


Try copy/pasting and deleting two of your feedbacks to another page (or copy the whole page and delete two feedbacks) so you only have one feedback, and see if it behaves any differently. One problem with the DTV boxes is that they're very slow. Some are extremely slow. If you want both multiple-channel feedback and good responsive control, you may need to use IP for feedback and IR for control.


SC


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8040#post_22939220
> 
> 
> You also have to have "Show connection status" enabled in the Settings tab. I think it is by default, but more than once I've sat there pressing the little icon in the corner to no avail, because it was disabled in Settings.
> 
> 
> Guys, I can't replicate this DirecTV feedback/gateway connection issue with my DirecTV and GC100, and my iTach is loaned out right now. I'll see if I can get it back this weekend and test.
> 
> 
> One thing to remember is that HTTP gateways will always be green. The nature of an HTTP gateway (web server) is such that you can't _just_ connect to it to see if it's live or not.
> 
> 
> Try copy/pasting and deleting two of your feedbacks to another page (or copy the whole page and delete two feedbacks) so you only have one feedback, and see if it behaves any differently. One problem with the DTV boxes is that they're very slow. Some are extremely slow. If you want both multiple-channel feedback and good responsive control, you may need to use IP for feedback and IR for control.
> 
> 
> SC


SC,

As mentioned previously, the delay is not with the Directv gateway, it is with the iTach gateway.

IOW, why is adding a Directv feedback affecting the iTach gateway connection speed?


----------



## NicksHitachi

Mborner,


is the itach set to static ip? Maybe its negotiating DCHP?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/8040#post_22940153
> 
> 
> Mborner,
> 
> 
> is the itach set to static ip? Maybe its negotiating DCHP?


Yes, it's a static IP address.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/7200_100#post_22594366
> 
> 
> Hi have Foscam cameras, 3 of the model FI8918W.
> 
> 
> Android currently doesn't support streaming video within Irule. I use the launch app function and the app IP Cam Viewer Pro to view my cameras in my android set up. Works great, gives full control of the cameras and then hitting the back button puts me right back in iRule.
> 
> 
> I do use ipod touch and can view the camera streams, here is now I have it:
> 
> 
> embedded URL: http://192.168.1.107:80/videostream.cgi?user=XXXX&pwd=XXXX&resolution=8
> 
> 
> In an 4 wide by 8 high portrait page I have the embedded url set as 4x5 and scale to fit = NO.
> 
> 
> I have a website where I can view the cameras externally, but for embedding in the ipod display using the internal IP address of the camera rather than my website works.
> 
> 
> For control of the cameras the commands in the builder work:
> 
> 
> LEFT: decoder_control.cgi?command=6&onestep=5
> 
> RIGHT: decoder_control.cgi?command=4&onestep=5
> 
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> For the gateway in iRule I have: internal IP address, port, username and password, HTTP method GET and WOL OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



I am considering the purchase of some Foscam IP camera's, and was wondering what mount (if any) you purchased? I was thinking about getting one FI8905E (outdoor fixed bullet-style PoE), and two FI8910E (standard indoor PTZ PoE). They don't have the new 720p models available in PoE versions yet, but I look at these mainly as a deterrant.


Also, are you using NVR software, like Foscam's "Blue Iris"?


I have always lusted after Panasonic IP cameras, but they are just so expensive. Given that several users have these working in iRule with control and embedded video, I think the Foscam's are very tempting.


Thanks for any guidance.


Mark


----------



## stjoh

I have one device that requires a 115k serial connection which my GC-100s don't support. I've been looking for a cheap ethernet to rs232 adapter I can use for this device and came across the Digi RS232 DC-SP-01-CF/W. Has anybody tried this with iRule? Any other suggestions?


Also, while I'm at it, does anybody have IR codes for the RCA 46LA45RQ? I've tried all the RCA codes I could find with no luck, I guess they changed them at some point. I'd hate to have to get the learner equipment since this is the only device I don't have codes for. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8040#post_22940619
> 
> 
> I am considering the purchase of some Foscam IP camera's, and was wondering what mount (if any) you purchased? I was thinking about getting one FI8905E (outdoor fixed bullet-style PoE), and two FI8910E (standard indoor PTZ PoE). They don't have the new 720p models available in PoE versions yet, but I look at these mainly as a deterrant.
> 
> 
> Also, are you using NVR software, like Foscam's "Blue Iris"?
> 
> 
> I have always lusted after Panasonic IP cameras, but they are just so expensive. Given that several users have these working in iRule with control and embedded video, I think the Foscam's are very tempting.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any guidance.
> 
> 
> Mark



I don't use any software currently. I did have ispy set up for a while. I use mine cameras more to just keep an eye on my kids while I am doing something in a differnt room. No need to record or save any of that.


The cameras that I have came with a mount. I don't use them, just have them sitting on shelves.


I use android now for my main contol and use the launch app feature to launch the IP cam viewer pro app for viewing the feeds.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Gramin

Anyone using iRule with an RCN TiVo? I plan on using iRule for my setup in my new condo, but wanted to play around with it with my current RCN TiVo. I've specified the port, just doesn't want to work. Thx!


----------



## xb1032

Has it been mentioned when the next iRule update may be coming?


----------



## TheYoshi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8040#post_22939470
> 
> 
> SC,
> 
> As mentioned previously, the delay is not with the Directv gateway, it is with the iTach gateway.
> 
> IOW, why is adding a Directv feedback affecting the iTach gateway connection speed?



I have an iTach gateway in my chain (on the projector) and I don't notice any delays of the sort. What I DO notice is that it seems iRule takes a long time to process the feedback.


If I query the DTV boxes via my computer (easy, just go to http://192.168.0.18:8080/tv/getProgInfo?major=507 in a browser) I get a response within 120ms, usually less.


Given that I'm giving a .3 second delay between commands there is no way iRule should take as long as it does to display feedbacks, yet it does. I believe the slowness here is parsing on the iRule side of things, not the "function" of the feedback itself if that makes sense.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheYoshi*  /t/1351981/irule/8040#post_22945414
> 
> 
> I have an iTach gateway in my chain (on the projector) and I don't notice any delays of the sort. What I DO notice is that it seems iRule takes a long time to process the feedback.
> 
> 
> If I query the DTV boxes via my computer (easy, just go to http://192.168.0.18:8080/tv/getProgInfo?major=507 in a browser) I get a response within 120ms, usually less.
> 
> 
> Given that I'm giving a .3 second delay between commands there is no way iRule should take as long as it does to display feedbacks, yet it does. I believe the slowness here is parsing on the iRule side of things, not the "function" of the feedback itself if that makes sense.


With no feedbacks used in my UI, iRule connects to both gateways (iTach and Directv) in less than a half second. If I add three feedbacks to my Directv page, iRule takes anywhere from five to ten seconds to connect to the iTach gateway. If I continue adding feedbacks to other pages in my UI, it's all over, as the iTach gateway will take anywhere from twenty to thirty seconds to connect to iRule. I've done away with feedbacks in my UI because it is critical that I have instantaneous connection to both gateways when my iPad comes out of sleep. Still trying to figure out why adding a feedback to my *Directv* page is affecting the connection speed to my *iTach*.


----------



## Mfusick

is there cliff note style set up guide for this thing ?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mfusick*  /t/1351981/irule/8040#post_22948454
> 
> 
> is there cliff note style set up guide for this thing ?



There's this http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/497964-all-irule-tutorials 


As well as the free trial.


For your HTPC you can use this http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/474014


----------



## mark_anderson_u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcg27*  /t/1351981/irule/6450#post_21921187
> 
> 
> Are any iRule users coming from using some of the higher end URC stuff like the MSC-400? I am wondering how iRule compares with the ability to track variables internally and use if-else statements for decision making.
> 
> 
> 
> Also since the 'remotes' for iRule are just cell phones and tablets do people find the charging requirements bothersome? I have to charge my cell phone every night and a tablet would probably be similar. It seems that it would be pretty easy to forget to charge one night and then be stuck without a remote for a while...



I'm testing iRule and have URC and MSC. This is where iRule really falls down. The lack of variables and conditional logic makes it unusable in so many arrears. Would be huge step back from my URC. I have mine programmed to behave like the Harmony (easy transition for Wife): you can do (for example) Watch TV and then do Watch Blu-ray. It knows which devices are on and which need to stay on or be turned on. In the case of the AVR, I can skip power-on delays (discrete on/off codes are no help for this) and it doesn't turn it off and then back on. I can also "step out" of an activity to a device and back in, and it knows it's already in the activity, so won't try and start it again (even if I press "Watch Blu-ray" again). There's no way this can be done without variables and conditional logic.


I also have it integrated with my HA system, so it raises the lights when you pause/stop a movie or turn off TV, but is smart enough to know if they are already on or the time of day.


For me to switch to iRule would be a huge step backwards (and I hate using touchscreen remotes unless I'm surfing a channel guide, music lib, etc. (so I use my iPad for that). I also want hard buttons--personal preference--(and not just the vol ones that iRule provides--but that's a start)


Regards


Mark


----------



## Steve Goff

Okay, you hate touch screen remotes, so its unlikely you'd like iRule, and you don't in fact like iRule. Fair enough, though the limitations you see don't hinder my use and your examples are easy to accomplish using iRule.


----------



## Willie

+1


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark_anderson_u*  /t/1351981/irule/8040#post_22955448
> 
> 
> I'm testing iRule and have URC and MSC. This is where iRule really falls down. The lack of variables and conditional logic makes it unusable in so many arrears. Would be huge step back from my URC. I have mine programmed to behave like the Harmony (easy transition for Wife): you can do (for example) Watch TV and then do Watch Blu-ray. It knows which devices are on and which need to stay on or be turned on. In the case of the AVR, I can skip power-on delays (discrete on/off codes are no help for this) and it doesn't turn it off and then back on. I can also "step out" of an activity to a device and back in, and it knows it's already in the activity, so won't try and start it again (even if I press "Watch Blu-ray" again). There's no way this can be done without variables and conditional logic.
> 
> 
> I also have it integrated with my HA system, so it raises the lights when you pause/stop a movie or turn off TV, but is smart enough to know if they are already on or the time of day.
> 
> 
> For me to switch to iRule would be a huge step backwards (and I hate using touchscreen remotes unless I'm surfing a channel guide, music lib, etc. (so I use my iPad for that). I also want hard buttons--personal preference--(and not just the vol ones that iRule provides--but that's a start)
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Mark



I know if my lights are on or off in irule. Just depends on what lights u r using. I get feedback with little light bulbs to let me know if the light is on or off and I have slides that show the level of my dimmers when I go to my lights pages. Like I said just need to be using the right stuff, just like u are using the right stuff that integrates with ur present remote. Even those companies don't support every light solution out there.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/8040#post_22956928
> 
> 
> +1


+2


----------



## fight4yu

I do agree that there are "workaround" to get some of the status (most of the time you will need RS232 and feedback), but I think having combination logic (especially "if-then-else") will be super useful and open up a lot of interesting ideas for irule. Today, most feedback query status comes back with some txt, and you can display the txt.. but I failed to find a way to "convert" that txt to a button to say light up "Blu-ray input" intelligently... I need to rely on the assumption that if I press the button, it will do the job, and then I make a link and then have a ON and OFF button to show the status. This is sometimes problematic to me as I am using an IR blaster and sometimes, they don't get the signal.. yet it will light up the button because that's just a link....

Anyhow, I do like the gesture which sort of mimics the hard button, if you will. you don't have to look at the screen once you get familiar with your setup.most of the time, there are only a few buttons you use most in a page anyway.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I never had a true universal remote before jumping in with iRule. So I have no experience with what the Harmony or URC could do, much less Control4 or some of the other very high end options.


I like DIY, I had a nearly useless ipod touch lying around and found a great use for it.


irule is not perfect but you do get out of it what you put in. If you really think about how you will use a remote and design around that you can come up with something that works for you. It doesn't do everything and certainly doesn't do everything easily.


The only times I miss hard buttons are when looking through my DVR list for a recording and looking through the guide for a show. i use gestures on a page for control of DVR which is most of my TV watching and use similar gestures for blu-ray and movie rip watching. DTV feedbacks for specific favorite channel listings finally working thanks to some hard work by members of this forum was one thing that was missing that has been resolved.


As the developers and active users continue to expand what this app can do it just gets better and better.


----------



## DHF

1. Complete noob at this. Have harmony remote, it's....OK.

Typing this in on my iPad, so I already have some of the hardware. If I were to want to control a Marantz 8801 preamp, two Directv HD receivers, and an HTPC, all wired into the network - am I crazy or is there no additional hardware required?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DHF*  /t/1351981/irule/8040#post_22962889
> 
> 
> 1. Complete noob at this. Have harmony remote, it's....OK.
> 
> Typing this in on my iPad, so I already have some of the hardware. If I were to want to control a Marantz 8801 preamp, two Directv HD receivers, and an HTPC, all wired into the network - am I crazy or is there no additional hardware required?


You probably could control all of these using IP, so you'd need enough Ethernet connections to make it happen. I just went from a four port switch to an eight port switch in my theater room, in order to have enough connections for all of my gear (preamp, two blu-ray players, projector, HTPC, iTach IP2IR, etc.).


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DHF*  /t/1351981/irule/8040#post_22962889
> 
> 
> 1. Complete noob at this. Have harmony remote, it's....OK.
> 
> Typing this in on my iPad, so I already have some of the hardware. If I were to want to control a Marantz 8801 preamp, two Directv HD receivers, and an HTPC, all wired into the network - am I crazy or is there no additional hardware required?



where is your display??









Most TV does not have IP remote (or most don't allow turning ON/OFF via IP). JVC and sony projector do have IP control though.


----------



## DHF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/8040#post_22963285
> 
> 
> where is your display??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most TV does not have IP remote (or most don't allow turning ON/OFF via IP). JVC and sony projector do have IP control though.



Good point on the display. Was just thinking about "easing" into the iRule, TVs would have to be turned on and off with old fashioned remotes.


----------



## giomania

I was curious if anyone was using irrigation controllers from either IrrigationCaddy or Etherrain with iRule? I searched and found some posts from 2011 that some were investigating, but nothing more recent.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## johnsills1

Has anyone been able to get XBMC FRODO Feedbacks to work with iRule?


I have added the network code


jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Player.GetItem","params":{"playerid":1,"properties":["title"]},"id":2}


in order to retrieve the information, I just don't know how to display the retrieved info in iRule

















download mp3 for free


----------



## shah993

I have a noob question,If I create an interface with say an Preamp button and also make a page with all the controls for the preamp and name it page 2.How do I make it so that when I press the preamp button it automatically goes to page 2?I tried to make a link to page 2 but am not able to do so.When I press the link option the option for page 2 is not there.


----------



## johnsills1

I will do my best to answer that question.....


When you create a page, it is normally called a panel.......Inside of each panel, you can create "Pages" (Landscape or Potrait)


When you create a button, right click it and convert it to a link. On the bottom left portion of the web page, you will see the box that states "NAME" Properties. "Name" would be the name of your Panel


With the button/link highlighted, you will see in the Panel Properties Box a line named Panel Name. Click on that drop down box and select the name of the panel you want the link to reference. Look down further for Page Name and click on the drop down box and pick the Page that you want to reference on the Panel you selected above.


Hope that helps


----------



## shah993




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/8040#post_22975710
> 
> 
> I will do my best to answer that question.....
> 
> 
> When you create a page, it is normally called a panel.......Inside of each panel, you can create "Pages" (Landscape or Potrait)
> 
> 
> When you create a button, right click it and convert it to a link. On the bottom left portion of the web page, you will see the box that states "NAME" Properties. "Name" would be the name of your Panel
> 
> 
> With the button/link highlighted, you will see in the Panel Properties Box a line named Panel Name. Click on that drop down box and select the name of the panel you want the link to reference. Look down further for Page Name and click on the drop down box and pick the Page that you want to reference on the Panel you selected above.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps


THANK YOU! could not get that basic concept!!DOH.It seems logical now.I even emailed Irule support but was not able to explain to them what I was trying to do.


----------



## johnsills1

Glad I could help


----------



## DHF

Anybody with the 8801 using iRule IP style for commands? I can't get my 8801 to talk to iRule, but it will do the marantz remote app, so I know it works over IP. Thought it might be that Marantz remote app was hogging the 8801, but I closed it out and still no luck. Port 23?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DHF*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22976487
> 
> 
> Anybody with the 8801 using iRule IP style for commands? I can't get my 8801 to talk to iRule, but it will do the marantz remote app, so I know it works over IP. Thought it might be that Marantz remote app was hogging the 8801, but I closed it out and still no luck. Port 23?



The Marantz supports only one connection I believe, so as long as there are no other devices connected, it should work. Any chance you set up the gateway as HTTP instead of IP? Should be IP and yes, port 23.


SC


----------



## dykz34

Anyone care to share a screenshot of their PS3 panel layout?


----------



## cheezit73

Here you go:


----------



## DHF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22976769
> 
> 
> The Marantz supports only one connection I believe, so as long as there are no other devices connected, it should work. Any chance you set up the gateway as HTTP instead of IP? Should be IP and yes, port 23.
> 
> 
> SC



You nailed it. I had it as HTTP. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## politby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dykz34*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22976790
> 
> 
> Anyone care to share a screenshot of their PS3 panel layout?


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dykz34*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22976790
> 
> 
> Anyone care to share a screenshot of their PS3 panel layout?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22978815



Just when I thought mine was looking good! Lol!


----------



## viper14

Hey Guys, i purchased Irule a wile back and got some basic stuff setup but now i'm about ready to sit down and really get into it, just trying to figure out how to layout my design, i'll list all my equipment and locations/setup etc just looking for some input from people who have similar setups, do i build different panels per room or have all rooms accessible from the one main panel?


so we'll start with the equpment room since most equipment that i access from all the other rooms is located here,


i have a 8x8 gefen matrix switch, connected to the switch port 1- bell 9242 receiver port 2 bell 9242 receiver port 3 - directive HR24 port4-sonicview 8000 (FTA) port5-mac mini(XBMC) port6-AppleTV port 7- XBOX360 port 8 Onkyo AMP(TX-NR616) Outputs are Port1-46" samsung UN46D8000 (living room), Port2- output to Theatre Room AMP (Denon 4311CI), Port 3 Samsung 32" Un32E5300 (bedroom has IP control via wifi), port4 to pioneer avr 220 5.1 setup in bonus room, port5 32" samsung un32d4000 led in office, port6-32" samsung un32d4000 in garage, port7 Onlyo AMP TX-NR616 (CABLE/SAT input) same amp as the input, the reason for a input and output to the same device was since its a matrix switch i figured i could take input 1 output it to port7(onkyo AMP) then set the 46"tv(output1 to a input of port7 so i could have the audio running over the ceiling speakers in the living room for the 46" tv has anyone else tried anything like this before? and finally output 8 is a 23" 1080p monitor located in the equipment room for diagnostics, etc


so from this setup comes each room, the output 1 46" samsung in the living room is it just a TV above the fireplace, i can do ip control on the tv once its on with roomie remote i have yet to get the ip control working with rule, the only limitation is i can't power on the TV via ip. The 2nd room port 2 connects to a Denon 4311ci amp 7.1 speaker configuration,which is outputted to 2 devices a 65" panasonic VT30 and a Panasonic PT-AE7000 projector, the projector screen comes out of the ceiling in front of the 65" VT30

, other devices in this room hooked to the amp are as followed xbox360,ps3, wii, another Mac mini (XBMC), Oppo DBP-93. so this is my main theatre room, i use to use a pronto remote for this room and on the remote i had the main screen selectable for projector or tv as the main selection before you choose the activity, so this is back to the same question again if i build an irule panel for this room do most of you who have 2 output devices have a main option to select the tv or projector?


Output3 Samsung UN32E5300 in the master bedroom, this one is easy just the tv, it can be controlled via ip again but only once the display is turned on, i have this working with roomie remote but not irule.


Output4 Pioneer VSX-522K which outputs to a Panasonic 54" VT25, other sources hooked to this amp is a Panaosnic 3D blurry player, this room has a 5.1 setup, harddaly ever used and not much ability to control any of these devices via ip.


Output5 32" samsung tv in the office, i don't mind manually powering on this device since i'm usually sitting at my desk and then as long as i can adjust the inputs and control the devices via irule


Output6 32" samssung works the same way as the office if i'm in the garage i don't mind turning on manually


Output7 The onkyo AMP like i mentioned above i would have it as a input and output source for the fact that i would like to take the audio from different sources and be able to deliver them to the in room speakers, the garage,living room, and back deck


Output8 23" computer monitor with hdmi in for diagnostics.


so my master plan is to be able to control as much of this as i can, on top of all the devices i have a full IRoverCAT5 setup for all the rooms, except the garage, i have a IR distribution block in the equipment room and also another one in the theateroom, these 2 distribution blocks are linked together via 3.5mm mini jack approx 50ft run, i have the global cache IP2IR device in the equipment room port 2 hooked into the IR distribution block via a 3.5mm cable so i can set everything up in roomie or irule via via the IP2IR on port2.


So my next big challenge is ip camera's i have 11 of them inside/outside the house is there anyone out there running ip camera's with irule, i'm able to add in the MJPG stream to irule as a a url but it won't refresh, i have to keep switching panels in order to get them to refresh the picture on iOS i use ipcamviewerpro has anyone been able to load another app via irule? i can't seem to make this work. i have 2 iPad mini's and 4 full-size iPads so my biggest question is how would all of you layout your irule based on my setup….


Thanks


----------



## cheezit73


Viper there is a lot in your thread but I will try and give you some input.

 

I have three rooms controlled by iRule all fed from a central equipment closet. What I did is to have my Home panel be room selection. Once you select your room then it is Activity selection, choosing an activity then runs the macros and takes you to a control panel for that room. On your room with the TV and projector what I would do is when you choose an activity have it take you to an intermediate panel that asks you to choose TV or Projector and the those will run the proper macro. I would have the macro for the TV include a power off command for the projector and the macro for the projector have a power off command for the TV, that way if you want to switch which display your using you just go back to the activity page choose the appropriate activity and then select the TV or projector whichever your switching to. I think this would be effective because I am guessing as an example if your watching cable tv on the TV and you want to switch the display to the projector its probably because you want to watch a bluray or something.

 

It sounds like you can have IR blasters in the rooms that need ir to turn on the TV's and use ip for the rest of the commands.

 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## viper14

Has anyone took a stab at getting samsung IP codes working for there tv's i know the irule FAQ says there not supporting it because of the lack of power on, but in most of my rooms it would be nice to have the ability to adjust the vol for the tv, i also use roomie remote and it works great for samsung tv's via ip control so i know its possible, just a matter of figuring out the codes, also when your all done watching you can power off the tv via IP, so its just the initial power on with the button or remote but after that all the commands work. Also can irule use the hard buttons on the ios devices, i know roomie when i'm in my activity i can use the vol up/down on the iphone to adjust the vol on the amp or TV depending on the activity, i'm not pro roomie but it seem to have a lot of features that irule doesn't but the biggest downfall is not being able to build your own pannel from scratch.


----------



## viper14

another quick question, i just decide to start over form scratch and clicked new handset, i notice theres a ipad 1024x768 res and also a ipad retina 2048x1536 most of my ipads are 3rd gen but the ipad minis are only 1024x768, if i build it in the ipad retina res will it compress down and be properly viewable on the ipad minis and ipad2?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viper14*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22981793
> 
> 
> Also can irule use the hard buttons on the ios devices, i know roomie when i'm in my activity i can use the vol up/down on the iphone to adjust the vol on the amp or TV depending on the activity, i'm not pro roomie but it seem to have a lot of features that irule doesn't but the biggest downfall is not being able to build your own pannel from scratch.


Yes, you can define the hard buttons as volume controls for a chosen device.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viper14*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22981827
> 
> 
> if i build it in the ipad retina res will it compress down and be properly viewable on the ipad minis and ipad2?


The Retina devices will display a lower-res UI, but not the other way around. For max flexibility, you should design the lower-res display.


SC


----------



## johnsills1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsills1*  /t/1351981/irule/8040#post_22973801
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get XBMC FRODO Feedbacks to work with iRule?
> 
> 
> I have added the network code
> 
> 
> jsonrpc?{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Player.GetItem","params":{"playerid":1,"properties":["title"]},"id":2}
> 
> 
> in order to retrieve the information, I just don't know how to display the retrieved info in iRule



Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Rich Gibson

I've been lurking (mostly) here are AVS for many years. Some time ago I got involved with iRule and a number of you helped me on the way. I've recently installed Insteon light controllers in my home theater and started work on implementing them into my iPAD iRule lashup. I'm waiting for the 2412n Insteon Smartlinc controller so I was designing a new lighting control page. I will use a network gateway (Ihave one already with my Integra DTR 40.2) I want to put feedback on the screen to verify the settings of each of the four lights. I've figured out everything so far, with help as I said before, but feedback has me flummoxed. I've read the tutorial but not only is the iRulebuilder screen impossible to read (the iRuleBuilder examples are too hazy to get any value from them) but it introduces terms which aren't explained and why they are there and what they do. Is there any USEFUL documentation on feedback available? I'm not looking for a handout. I can do the pages and stuff on my own once I understand what the heck is going on.

 


Thanks, Rich


----------



## dfriend

Anyone else use irule with Denon 2113ci (or probably any recent Denon receivers)?


I use IP for control and feedback. Despite having the receiver set to always listen to IP commands even when off, it seems like it needs some kind of "wake-up" command before irule can talk to it. The Denon app always connects to the receiver, but irule typically times out and gives me the red gateway indicator until I turn the unit on with the Denon app. After that I can use irule, turn the AVR on and off and get feedbacks fine, but if I wait long enough I have to use the Denon app to wake it up again.


I'm not 100% certain but I think turning on the AVR also wakes it up for irule, so I suppose I could use IR to turn it on/off and IP for everything else, but that shouldn't be necessary.


Anyone else have this problem? Between this, my stupid phone dropping wifi constantly, and really laggy volume control, so far my experience with irule has been less than exemplary.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfriend*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22989553
> 
> 
> Anyone else use irule with Denon 2113ci (or probably any recent Denon receivers)?
> 
> 
> I use IP for control and feedback. Despite having the receiver set to always listen to IP commands even when off, it seems like it needs some kind of "wake-up" command before irule can talk to it. The Denon app always connects to the receiver, but irule typically times out and gives me the red gateway indicator until I turn the unit on with the Denon app. After that I can use irule, turn the AVR on and off and get feedbacks fine, but if I wait long enough I have to use the Denon app to wake it up again.
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% certain but I think turning on the AVR also wakes it up for irule, so I suppose I could use IR to turn it on/off and IP for everything else, but that shouldn't be necessary.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? Between this, my stupid phone dropping wifi constantly, and really laggy volume control, so far my experience with irule has been less than exemplary.



I suggest attacking the dropped wifi issue first, it may be the source of the other problems.


If your'e using DHCP, I would recommend switching the Denon and the iPhone/iRule device device to static IP addresses and reserve the addresses on your router so you don't develop any conflicts later.


Once you get a stable wifi connection, then you can debug the other issues 1 at a time (if they still are issues).

Good luck,

JClam


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dfriend*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22989553
> 
> 
> ...Between this, my stupid phone dropping wifi constantly, and really laggy volume control, so far my experience with irule has been less than exemplary.



You will probably only get smooth volume ramping (equivalent to the original Denon remote) if you use IR (and even then you have to tune the repeat count and interval). This is not an iRule limitation it's just inherent to the way the volume works on most devices.


When using Network or RS232 control, the best thing to do is have a number of buttons that go directly to specific volume levels (e.g. -10, -20, -30 etc.) assuming Denon supports such codes.


----------



## GetGray

If we had variables and some control structure we could have a +10, +5db and +1db button for example


[button +5dB]

read oldVolume (from variable or even better from feedback)

new volume = oldVolume + 5

Send command to set new volume

oldVolume = NewVolume

[return]


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22986607
> 
> 
> I've been lurking (mostly) here are AVS for many years. Some time ago I got involved with iRule and a number of you helped me on the way. I've recently installed Insteon light controllers in my home theater and started work on implementing them into my iPAD iRule lashup. I'm waiting for the 2412n Insteon Smartlinc controller so I was designing a new lighting control page. I will use a network gateway (Ihave one already with my Integra DTR 40.2) I want to put feedback on the screen to verify the settings of each of the four lights. I've figured out everything so far, with help as I said before, but feedback has me flummoxed. I've read the tutorial but not only is the iRulebuilder screen impossible to read (the iRuleBuilder examples are too hazy to get any value from them) but it introduces terms which aren't explained and why they are there and what they do. Is there any USEFUL documentation on feedback available? I'm not looking for a handout. I can do the pages and stuff on my own once I understand what the heck is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich




There are some feedbacks for insteon already in the builder which I have used in my setup. So far, with my smartlinc in the mix, I'm not getting the exact specified results that I was hoping for and I haven't had a lot of time to play with it. There have been some posts here in this forum and on the iRule support forum. It is in part because when using the scene function for a group of lights the feedback is different than if you send a command to a specific device, at least I THINK that is what the issue is.


But, the way I understand feedbacks, you assign a feedback to a specific device. irule waits for responses from that device and then decodes the message per the instructions given in the feedback. I have my directv feedbacks working really well. So I can show how it works a little better using a working example. If my DTV box is sent the command get info it replies with this:



{

"callsign": "ESPNHD",

"duration": 1800,

"isOffAir": false,

"isPclocked": 3,

"isPpv": false,

"isRecording": false,

"isVod": false,

"major": 206,

"minor": 65535,

"programId": "6745795",

"rating": "No Rating",

"startTime": 1361397600,

"stationId": 2220255,

"status": {

"code": 200,

"commandResult": 0,

"msg": "OK.",

"query": "/tv/getProgInfo?major=206"

},

"title": "Around the Horn"

}


So irule has to take all that and weed through it and get to what you really want displayed. The DTV feedback for TITLE uses a prefix and suffix to display just what the title is, a prefix of *"title": " and a suffix of "*, it will then ignore all the other stuff and display just what is found between those values Around The Horn in this case.




So, that is basically how it works. When you get your smartlinc, play around with the feedbacks that are in the builder (make sure to change them to match the device IDs of your vaious switches).


I'm sorry not to be of more assistance. As I said, I'm still tinkering. But since I already have it working to turn on various scenes in my basement theater/office, I have scene settings for games, tv, movies, work. I have 3 dimmer zones controlling the can lights and I can raise and lower each as well with my control panel and turn everything off. Feedback isn't a huge priority, but it is very cool, so I do want to get it up and running eventually.


Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## andymo

Or...


You can just create a button that sends the volume command 5 times.


I use that for my PVR: My PVR has a button on the remote that skips ahead 30 seconds. So on my iRule I have two buttons:

- Skip ahead 30 seconds (calls the standard command)

- Skip ahead 3 minutes (calls the standard command 6 times)


Works great !


----------



## dfriend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22989635
> 
> 
> I suggest attacking the dropped wifi issue first, it may be the source of the other problems.
> 
> 
> If your'e using DHCP, I would recommend switching the Denon and the iPhone/iRule device device to static IP addresses and reserve the addresses on your router so you don't develop any conflicts later.
> 
> 
> Once you get a stable wifi connection, then you can debug the other issues 1 at a time (if they still are issues).
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> JClam



Thanks for the response.


The dropped wifi is just my phone being belligerent. I've long since figured out how to convince it to reconnect to wifi after a drop, but that's very inconvenient when I need to quickly mute audio.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22989710
> 
> 
> You will probably only get smooth volume ramping (equivalent to the original Denon remote) if you use IR (and even then you have to tune the repeat count and interval). This is not an iRule limitation it's just inherent to the way the volume works on most devices.
> 
> 
> When using Network or RS232 control, the best thing to do is have a number of buttons that go directly to specific volume levels (e.g. -10, -20, -30 etc.) assuming Denon supports such codes.



Denon has codes to go to specific volume levels and in fact I do find myself typically using 2 or 3 different volume levels so that is a good suggestion. I will try IR as well to see if it smooths out the volume control.


The Denon app doesn't have smooth volume control either so I suspect you're right that the IP interface is just inherently choppy.


I may have to resort to tracing the network traffic to see if the Denon app is doing anything special to alert it of incoming commands. I have noted that via the Denon app I can control HDMI connected devices like the PS3. I can't find any documentation of codes that do that, so I've been wanting to look at the network traffic anyway to see if I can add that capability to irule.


----------



## changen619

Hello all, Ive been browsing the forums for a while and have my irule controller set up to my liking thanks to the input I found on here. My question is has anybody intergrated their security dvr into the controller and can point me in the right direction? I have a 16 channel security dvr that I can access from other apps but cant for the life of me figure out how to use it with irule where I can view it from within the irule controller.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *changen619*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22994482
> 
> 
> Hello all, Ive been browsing the forums for a while and have my irule controller set up to my liking thanks to the input I found on here. My question is has anybody intergrated their security dvr into the controller and can point me in the right direction? I have a 16 channel security dvr that I can access from other apps but cant for the life of me figure out how to use it with irule where I can view it from within the irule controller.



Are you using ipad or android?


i don't have anything as sophisticated as a 16 channel DVR, but I have 3 IP cameras and I can view them within iRule on my ipods using their IP address embedded as a URL:

http://192.168.1.107:80/videostream.cgi?user=XXXX&pwd=XXXX&resolution=8 


These are foscam cameras, other brands may work differently.


If your DVR has a web server or you can view its output on in a browser, you can likely embed that URL in your ipad.


Unfortunately android and irule don't support embedded video. I use the launch app feature in irule to launch an external app (IP Cam Viewer Pro) to view my cameras. It works nearly seamlessly, it launches in to the app and pressing the back button goes right back in to irule.


Hope that helps.


----------



## michaelp2005

Update: Got really quick reply from irule support , need to be on Android 2.3 and I'm only on 2.2.........now to try and update the phone!!!!!!



I have irule working on a couple of ipods very nicely. I wanted to set irule up in another room, and I have an old HTC Desire that I can use. However, I cannot get it working on the HTC. Here's what I've done so far:

- created new handset from the irule default for HTC desire

- replaced a few of the default device codes with codes from my devices

- entered acct details on the HTC and sync'd


Now, here are some of the issues:

- The app on the phone is not retaining my account settings when I shut the app down or switch off the phone

- While the panels have sync'd, the screen is all black, and I can't see the buttons or background. I know the panels are there, because I can see the page indicators at the top of the screen, and on the home page, where there is some white text, it shows up.

- When I try to goto the panels selector and choose another eg Watch TV, the app hangs and I get an error message "Activity iRule (in application iRule) is not responding" with options to Force Close, Wait or Report.


After the app hang, I've tried all three options. With force close, lose all account and handset details, so have to start all over again.


Appreciate and and all help.


Thanks


Michael


----------



## Rich Gibson

The equipment came and I began to install it only to discover that rather than providing a hot source to the switch the home builder put it in one of two overhead light fixtures. The black/white AC cable was acting like a serial wire to a toggle switch. #%%^$#$%%$ After trying to trace it and figure it out I was only able to find the pair which lead to the far light fixture so I had to run a new line from the box (It did have a hot lead from another light switch. Done...UGH! Everything is in and working. Thanks to the help from James and other for configuring the feedback.


Now to hook up the 2412n and configure it and test the feedbacks....after a number of 'honey do's'.


Again thanks!


----------



## Rich Gibson

I've installed seven 2477D controllers and the work perfectly to the touch and with a Smartlinc 2 controller. I will eventually get them working with iRule. However I'm not able to add Smartlinc as and Insteon controller using the Smartlinc application at the website. The 2412n is plugged in and has an IP address, set pressed and light is green. When I get to adding a 2477 I select the scene and then it says waiting. I press the switch and hold it and after a few seconds it beeps and flashes. Back at my Mac it shows the correct ID and DONE. However when I try to test the light it doesn't work. I've tried this several times going through the process and saving but each time I come back the 2477 doesn't show and none of the devices will test or save.


I have another program from GlobalCache called ihelp.app which is supposed to see all the devices on my network. the iTach and my Integra show up but the smartlinc doesn't although when I plug it into the hub the light blinks. Any hints?


I've run Smartlinc from my Galaxy and it finds my room Home Theater. I've put each separate switch as a separate scene (I have a narrow spotlight over each viewer seat). When I select a 'scene' I get a blue horizontal band with Bright On Off and Dim. When I select a setting there is a spinning circle until it reports back the selected setting but nothing happens.


----------



## Josh Bolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_23001830
> 
> 
> I've installed seven 2477D controllers and the work perfectly to the touch and with a Smartlinc 2 controller. I will eventually get them working with iRule. However I'm not able to add Smartlinc as and Insteon controller using the Smartlinc application at the website. The 2412n is plugged in and has an IP address, set pressed and light is green. When I get to adding a 2477 I select the scene and then it says waiting. I press the switch and hold it and after a few seconds it beeps and flashes. Back at my Mac it shows the correct ID and DONE. However when I try to test the light it doesn't work. I've tried this several times going through the process and saving but each time I come back the 2477 doesn't show and none of the devices will test or save.
> 
> 
> I have another program from GlobalCache called ihelp.app which is supposed to see all the devices on my network. the iTach and my Integra show up but the smartlinc doesn't although when I plug it into the hub the light blinks. Any hints?
> 
> 
> I've run Smartlinc from my Galaxy and it finds my room Home Theater. I've put each separate switch as a separate scene (I have a narrow spotlight over each viewer seat). When I select a 'scene' I get a blue horizontal band with Bright On Off and Dim. When I select a setting there is a spinning circle until it reports back the selected setting but nothing happens.



Have you sync'd the 2412N with your light switch by holding the small button next to the small LED on the smartlinc and under the physical switch on your dimmer?


I assume you have but it can be over looked.


That function has to be completed before they can be "synced" on the web portal.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *changen619*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22994482
> 
> 
> Hello all, Ive been browsing the forums for a while and have my irule controller set up to my liking thanks to the input I found on here. My question is has anybody intergrated their security dvr into the controller and can point me in the right direction? I have a 16 channel security dvr that I can access from other apps but cant for the life of me figure out how to use it with irule where I can view it from within the irule controller.


I have been using an everfocus dvr in my setup. I have a page that shows an embedded webpge of my dvr and I have an ir itch connected to the dvr to control it if viewing it on any of my TVA in the house. Via irule webpge embedded I have viewing capability only of any of the channels.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Bolton*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_23002083
> 
> 
> Have you sync'd the 2412N with your light switch by holding the small button next to the small LED on the smartlinc and under the physical switch on your dimmer?
> 
> 
> I assume you have but it can be over looked.
> 
> 
> That function has to be completed before they can be "synced" on the web portal.



That would be very difficult if I understand your instructions. The 2412n is located in another room and the four light switches are down the hall in the family room. There aren't any instructions in the manual that I can find to that effect. I did find a solution at the iRule help site. I reset my Mac modem and the cable modem and turned on each light switch before pressing them. Just before each switch blinked I heard a faint bleep from the 2412n down the hall. They are working now. Strange.


----------



## viper14

Has anyone attempted to get IP control working for Samsung tv's? this works with the native ios and android apps and also roomie remote, i know you cant turn on the TVs but for some of my smaller rooms it would be nice to be able to adjus the vol over IP


seems like its supported with openremote too...

http://openremote.org/display/docs/OpenRemote+2.0+How+To+-+Samsung+TV+Remote


----------



## Josh Bolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_23002531
> 
> 
> That would be very difficult if I understand your instructions. The 2412n is located in another room and the four light switches are down the hall in the family room. There aren't any instructions in the manual that I can find to that effect. I did find a solution at the iRule help site. I reset my Mac modem and the cable modem and turned on each light switch before pressing them. Just before each switch blinked I heard a faint bleep from the 2412n down the hall. They are working now. Strange.



Glad all is working, just make sure the IP is static and your good to go!


----------



## Rich Gibson

I've got everything working except the feedback. Thanks everyone. I want to use a lamp dimmer for a fan in my gym. I've got it working with the iRule Insteon network gateway partial settings but the range (0:00, 13:20, 25:40, 38:60, 50:80, 75:90 and 100:FF ) don't work well for ventilation. I need to get them between 50 and 100: 50, 63, 75, 88,100. I don't have the values for those settings. I feel kind of stupid but can someone help me? I need the values for 63% and 88%. Thanks,



Rich


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_50#post_23003609
> 
> 
> I've got everything working except the feedback. Thanks everyone. I want to use a lamp dimmer for a fan in my gym. I've got it working with the iRule Insteon network gateway partial settings but the range (0:00, 13:20, 25:40, 38:60, 50:80, 75:90 and 100:FF ) don't work well for ventilation. I need to get them between 50 and 100: 50, 63, 75, 88,100. I don't have the values for those settings. I feel kind of stupid but can someone help me? I need the values for 63% and 88%. Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Rich



Rich, (James, over on the iRule support forum) For 63% try A0 and for 88% try E0. Good luck with the rest...


jidelite


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8000_100#post_22928891
> 
> 
> I think the cheapest solution is to add an adapter such as this to each device's DB9 connector, then just buy standard (and cheap) network cables.
> 
> 
> The adapters can be wired any way you want (they are not wired up when you buy them), but you have to know the pinout of the Digiport connectors and wire accordingly, so it can be a little tricky.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8000_100#post_22931623
> 
> 
> There's more than one way to do RS-232 over ethernet cables. For example, I don't believe the Digi PortServer uses the same standard as RS-232D . Do you know of a specific cable that's been tested with a PortServer?
> 
> 
> The Monoprice adapters are a safe bet because they can be wired any way (and they're 60 cents each so you can buy a few extra). The PortServer RJ45 pinout is documented in the manual you can download from the Digi web site ( www.digi.com ).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs*  /t/1351981/irule/8000_100#post_22931715
> 
> 
> i'm gonna say that was definitely an isolated incident. my ts16 is 100% reliable. i've not had to reboot it once (other than when power's gone out or i've moved it from one location to another) in the 9 months i've been using it.
> 
> if it saves anyone from having to reinvent the wheel...
> 
> 
> the digi has TX on rj45 pin 4, RX on rj45 pin 5, and GND on rj45 pin 6. (note that in digi's published pinouts, these are listed as pins 5, 6, and 7. thats because the digi's ports are 10 pin. an 8 pin rj45 (eg. ethernet) makes contact with digi pins 2 - 9. so digi pin 5 = rj45 pin 4, and so on.)
> 
> 
> and my rj45/db9 monoprice adapters were wired as follows:
> 
> rj45 pin wire color
> 
> 1.............blue
> 
> 2.............orange
> 
> 3.............black
> 
> 4.............red
> 
> 5.............green
> 
> 6.............yellow
> 
> 7.............brown
> 
> 8.............white
> 
> 
> be aware though that i've read the pinouts on the monoprice adapters have been known to change from time to time. so you may still want to check at least a couple of them with a continuity tester or multimeter. i'd venture to guess that if you check two or three of them and they match mine, then the rest probably will too.



I purchased a used Digi PortServer TS16 70001733, and performed a little research on the pinout of the cables. I found the Digi Cable Guide, which covers all PortServer TS, Digi Connect, and Digi One products. The document is 154 pages long, so I extracted the pages attached below, which have pinout information for RJ-45 (8-PIN) to DB-9 cable terminations.


I am confused because all the excerpts below list 8-Pin, vice 10-Pin RJ-45 connectors, making the pinout arrangements differ from what you posted above. Would you please take a look and let me know if I am understanding this correctly, and if I found the correct documents to allow me to wire the Monoprice adapters for use with the Digi PortServer and iRule?


Thanks.


Mark


This page provides the pinout arrangement when using their RJ-45 to DB-9 adapter, which should also work with the Monoprice adapter, I would think.

Digi Cable Guide Excerpt - RJ-45 to DB-9 Cable Adapter.pdf 48k .pdf file


Capture of the above document, for ease of reference and discussion:

 


This page provides the pinout arrangement for a PC Terminal Emulator cable when going from RJ-45 to DB-9. The pinout arrangement matches the above document, except for PIN 8, which dictates using DB-9 PIN 6 instead of both 1 and 6 on the adapter above.

Digi Cable Guide Excerpt - PC Terminal Emulator Cables Altpin RJ-45 to DB-9.pdf 64k .pdf file


This page provides the pinout arrangement for a Modem cable when going from RJ-45 to DB-9. The pin-out does not match the above documents, so I don't think this diagram applies to wiring for iRule, but I am wondering when this might be used?

Digi Cable Guide Excerpt - EIA-232 Modem Cables Altpin RJ-45 to DB-9.pdf 65k .pdf file


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8100#post_23003609
> 
> 
> I've got everything working except the feedback. Thanks everyone. I want to use a lamp dimmer for a fan in my gym. I've got it working with the iRule Insteon network gateway partial settings but the range (0:00, 13:20, 25:40, 38:60, 50:80, 75:90 and 100:FF ) don't work well for ventilation. I need to get them between 50 and 100: 50, 63, 75, 88,100. I don't have the values for those settings. I feel kind of stupid but can someone help me? I need the values for 63% and 88%. Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Rich




Hi Rich,


I believe you contacted iRule support and I modified your devices, feedback and GUI. Did that not work?





Alex


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8100#post_23026859
> 
> 
> I purchased a used Digi PortServer TS16 70001733, and performed a little research on the pinout of the cables. I found the Digi Cable Guide, which covers all PortServer TS, Digi Connect, and Digi One products. The document is 154 pages long, so I extracted the pages attached below, which have pinout information for RJ-45 (8-PIN) to DB-9 cable terminations.
> 
> 
> I am confused because all the excerpts below list 8-Pin, vice 10-Pin RJ-45 connectors, making the pinout arrangements differ from what you posted above. Would you please take a look and let me know if I am understanding this correctly, and if I found the correct documents to allow me to wire the Monoprice adapters for use with the Digi PortServer and iRule?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> This page provides the pinout arrangement when using their RJ-45 to DB-9 adapter, which should also work with the Monoprice adapter, I would think.
> 
> Digi Cable Guide Excerpt - RJ-45 to DB-9 Cable Adapter.pdf 48k .pdf file
> 
> 
> Capture of the above document, for ease of reference and discussion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This page provides the pinout arrangement for a PC Terminal Emulator cable when going from RJ-45 to DB-9. The pinout arrangement matches the above document, except for PIN 8, which dictates using DB-9 PIN 6 instead of both 1 and 6 on the adapter above.
> 
> Digi Cable Guide Excerpt - PC Terminal Emulator Cables Altpin RJ-45 to DB-9.pdf 64k .pdf file
> 
> 
> This page provides the pinout arrangement for a Modem cable when going from RJ-45 to DB-9. The pin-out does not match the above documents, so I don't think this diagram applies to wiring for iRule, but I am wondering when this might be used?
> 
> Digi Cable Guide Excerpt - EIA-232 Modem Cables Altpin RJ-45 to DB-9.pdf 65k .pdf file



the digi documentation you found correctly references the pins from the perspective of an 8 pin connector. notice that the pin numbers in your document (4 for tx, 5 for rx, and 6 for sg) match up with the ones i specify for an rj45 ethernet connector in my post. your documentation is simply ignoring digi pin 1 and digi pin 10, since they won't make contact with anything on an 8 pin connector. if you look at any documentation for the actual digi itself, which has 10 pins, it will list those same signals on pins 5, 6, and 7.


long story short, my post and your documentation say the same thing - that pins 4, 5, and 6 of an 8 pin rj45 connector are what matter. i caused the confusion by adding the unnecessary part about the digi's actual pinout in my original post. sorry bout that










EDIT: and i just realized that i may have furthered the confusion by referring to the signal ground (sg) as "GND" in my original post, when in fact a different pin is labeled as "Ground" in your documentation. still though, what i said above is correct: it's pins 4, 5, and 6 of an 8 pin rj45 connector that matter when plugged into a digi.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23027378
> 
> 
> the digi documentation you found correctly references the pins from the perspective of an 8 pin connector. notice that the pin numbers in your document (4 for tx, 5 for rx, and 6 for sg) match up with the ones i specify for an rj45 ethernet connector in my post. your documentation is simply ignoring digi pin 1 and digi pin 10, since they won't make contact with anything on an 8 pin connector. if you look at any documentation for the actual digi itself, which has 10 pins, it will list those same signals on pins 5, 6, and 7.
> 
> 
> long story short, my post and your documentation say the same thing - that pins 4, 5, and 6 of an 8 pin rj45 connector are what matter. i caused the confusion by adding the unnecessary part about the digi's actual pinout in my original post. sorry bout that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: and i just realized that i may have furthered the confusion by referring to the signal ground (sg) as "GND" in my original post, when in fact a different pin is labeled as "Ground" in your documentation. still though, what i said above is correct: it's pins 4, 5, and 6 of an 8 pin rj45 connector that matter when plugged into a digi.



Cool beans! Thanks. Any insight on whether to use RJ-45 Pin 8 for DB-9 Pin 1, 6, or both?


Mark


----------



## AMRose

Hardware help please. I think I have read too many threads & confused myself







I want to ensure that I order the correct hardware/gateway for iRule setup.


I have the following running into a network Yamaha RXV673 reciever:

- a Pace cable box

- Sony Blu-Ray DVD player

- Epson PowerLite projector


The reciever, cable box & DVD player are all in the closet; projector is ceiling mounted. Does a single gateway located in the closet run this? Or is there something else that I will need to integrate the projector? Thanks in advance!


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8100#post_23027521
> 
> 
> Cool beans! Thanks. Any insight on whether to use RJ-45 Pin 8 for DB-9 Pin 1, 6, or both?
> 
> 
> Mark



not sure. depends on what you're trying to control and whether or not it requires those signals (dtr, dcd/dsr). for the strong majority of things it won't make any difference. all they'll care about is tx, rx, and sg (rj45 pins 4, 5, and 6; db9 pins 2, 3, and 5). i use my digi to control an extron matrix switcher, an onkyo receiver, a panasonic projector, and an insteon plm, and none of them use anything but those three.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8100#post_23027521
> 
> 
> Any insight on whether to use RJ-45 Pin 8 for DB-9 Pin 1, 6, or both?



You should not need RJ-45 pin 8 (which is just as well because it's not so easy to connect it to 2 places in the adapter).


I would just connect pins 4, 5, 6 plus 2 and 7 (the last 2 are RTS/CTS and are not always needed, but it's worth connecting them so the adapter can be used with other devices if you ever need to).


Then I usually cut off the pins I don't need before closing the adapter.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23027521
> 
> 
> Cool beans! Thanks. Any insight on whether to use RJ-45 Pin 8 for DB-9 Pin 1, 6, or both?
> 
> 
> Mark





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23027833
> 
> 
> not sure. depends on what you're trying to control and whether or not it requires those signals (dtr, dcd/dsr). for the strong majority of things it won't make any difference. all they'll care about is tx, rx, and sg (rj45 pins 4, 5, and 6; db9 pins 2, 3, and 5). i use my digi to control an extron matrix switcher, an onkyo receiver, a panasonic projector, and an insteon plm, and none of them use anything but those three.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23027991
> 
> 
> You should not need RJ-45 pin 8 (which is just as well because it's not so easy to connect it to 2 places in the adapter).
> 
> 
> I would just connect pins 4, 5, 6 plus 2 and 7 (the last 2 are RTS/CTS and are not always needed, but it's worth connecting them so the adapter can be used with other devices if you ever need to).
> 
> 
> Then I usually cut off the pins I don't need before closing the adapter.



Thanks for the input, guys. I modified the Adapter wiring Pin-out excerpt accordingly.


 


Mark


----------



## pauleyc

I'm having an issue with my Oppo 103. Most of the time (70% or more) the control and feedback work just fine; however once and a while it stops responding and I either just have to wait or go back out of the activity and back in. This issues the verbose command again and doesn't always help. It may be just timing and that issuing that command again does nothing to fix it. It eventually goes back to normal and will work again for a period of time. I'm using irule with an ipad mini and a GC-100 via serial. I'm pretty sure the cable is right or it would work at all. Any ideas? The Oppo still responds to IR just fine (better actually) so my fear is that it is the GC100.


----------



## ecrabb

Pauleyc,


Couple of things... You know the communication status indicator arrows in the lower-right corner of the screen that usually flash when you push buttons? When feedback and control stops working, and you push buttons to control the Oppo, are the arrows still green, or have they turned red? By checking if it's green or red, we can narrow down whether the issue is likely with the iRule-GC100 link (red), or whether the issue is likely with the GC100-Oppo (green). If red, something iRule/network/GC-100 related. If green, then... It's probably not the problem, but double-check the GC-100 serial port config. It should be 9600, no flow control, no parity. If that checks out, if you have a GC-100-12, try swapping serial ports. Couple things to look at, then we can go from there.


SC


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8100#post_23028204
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input, guys. I modified the Adapter wiring Pin-out excerpt accordingly...



The other thing to keep in mind is you may have some devices that require a straight serial cable, and some need a crossover (a.k.a. null-modem) cable. You can either wire all the monoprice adapters the same and use an extra null-modem adapter when needed, or you can do the crossover in the monoprice adapter itself (swap 4/5 and 2/7).


----------



## Phrehdd

I was hoping to get into the iRule foray but have some simple questions that would go a long way into letting me know if this is the right path for me.


The goal is to go all IP via iPhone and iPad.


Panasonic VT50 Plasma

Marantz NR1602

TiVo 3

Oppo Bdp 103

Dune 3 Base


The Dune is the least important but I admit, that a counterpart software was not able to do much for certain devices via IP. I was hoping not to get into any hardware solutions IR or Serial.


Any help would be appreciated here.


Also, if I wanted to run the TiVo through the Oppo, would it be possible to get the Oppo to "default" to a given input?


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8100#post_23027011
> 
> 
> Hi Rich,
> 
> 
> I believe you contacted iRule support and I modified your devices, feedback and GUI. Did that not work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Yes it did, thanks very much. Tough keeping track of three support forums.


Rich


----------



## Rich Gibson

I have an integra DTR 40.2. Most of the buttons are working fine however I'm having difficulty getting iRule to turn it on. The power on button doesn't work; the power off does. I note that with the remote you have to press the receiver button then the standby button. The Integra network command list does not contain either the receiver or the standby button. Has anyone been successful turning it on?


I'm interested in getting the network server working. All I can get connecting is EyeConnect (Elgato) and DIVX but neither finds any music. Has anyone found a music/movie streamer which works with the integra and a Mac?


Darn this is fun! Rich


----------



## Steve Goff

For most Onkyo/Integra preamps you can turn the unit on by selecting an input. I turn on mine with the input command for whatever input I'm using for the particular activity.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/8100#post_23035838
> 
> 
> For most Onkyo/Integra preamps you can turn the unit on by selecting an input. I turn on mine with the input command for whatever input I'm using for the particular activity.



Oh yes, I forgot about that. Sometimes I punch the button for cable to turn it on. Doh! Thanks very much.


Rich


----------



## pauleyc

Quick question for those doing IP control to a JVC projector .. I noticed recommendations to put the 'PJREQ' command in the entrance and repeat it; however since projector commands are *mostly* on/off, couldn't you just put that command in front of the command you want to execute? Not sure how long it takes for it to become active on the network, so maybe that is why its not done. I have an RS46 but haven't built it into irule yet. Thanks!


----------



## SJHT

That's what I do for macro commands. I let it repeat on the panels where I'm doing a lot of projector control. Example using the projector menu via cursor commands. SJ


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8100#post_23036072
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I forgot about that. Sometimes I punch the button for cable to turn it on. Doh! Thanks very much.
> 
> 
> Rich



Some feedback about the netword-based commands from Integra. Yesterday the receiver started acting strangely. It will now only play four of my seven speakers and won't generate white noise for a calibration test. Network connectivity is intermittent permitting iRule commands at one time and then showing no network connection a few minutes later. I have to send in the Integra DTR 40.2 for repair. So much for paying list price through a local dealer. Hopefully they'll cover the shipping and repair.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

I assume you tried the usual turn it off and back on again (by physically pulling the power cord, not just with the power button). Often these strange problems are fixed by a reboot.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8100#post_23049472
> 
> 
> I assume you tried the usual turn it off and back on again (by physically pulling the power cord, not just with the power button). Often these strange problems are fixed by a reboot.



Removing the power cord worked once yesterday but did not today. The service representative talked me through a system reset four times with no sound. I called the local dealer after an hour and turned the unit on and the speakers started playing to my surprise. However only the front four LCR + SW were working. The local dealer tried to work me through a speaker calibration. I configured the unit to show my seven speakers + SW (all the display screen showed was four speakers) but it would not generate white noise from any of the speakers. He said it sounded like an HDMI card was going. Most of it makes sense except for the intermittent network connectivity. I got it to run the four speakers and then used my iPad and lowered the volume and it worked fine. I then tried to raise it and the tiny indicator in the lower right of the screen turned red and then no Integra buttons on the screen worked. This explains my difficulty getting iRule to turn the Integra on and off...sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.


UPDATE: Dead..no sound, display works and shows some functionality but that's all.


----------



## pauleyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJHT*  /t/1351981/irule/8100#post_23048972
> 
> 
> That's what I do for macro commands. I let it repeat on the panels where I'm doing a lot of projector control. Example using the projector menu via cursor commands. SJ



Does it respond quickly?


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/8100#post_23049907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it respond quickly?


I have a delay after the connect command. I only use this for my startup and shutdown macros. SJ


----------



## SJHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/8100#post_23028365
> 
> 
> I'm having an issue with my Oppo 103. Most of the time (70% or more) the control and feedback work just fine; however once and a while it stops responding and I either just have to wait or go back out of the activity and back in. This issues the verbose command again and doesn't always help. It may be just timing and that issuing that command again does nothing to fix it. It eventually goes back to normal and will work again for a period of time. I'm using irule with an ipad mini and a GC-100 via serial. I'm pretty sure the cable is right or it would work at all. Any ideas? The Oppo still responds to IR just fine (better actually) so my fear is that it is the GC100.



Mine does the same. I recently added feedbacks for the Oppo. I'm wondering if the Oppo is flooding the GC100 with data or something. It always shows connected but stops responding to any commands. SJ


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23028204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input, guys. I modified the Adapter wiring Pin-out excerpt accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



I received my RJ-45 to DB-9 Adapters from Monoprice, and can confirm the wire colors for each individual pin specified in another post is accurate.


I checked on the specific control protocol and pin-out for Denon, since I have several Denon devices to control, and it differs from Digi's implementation, in that TxD and RxD are reversed. Here is what Denon said:

 


And here is what I created to differentiate Denon from Digi. I just want to make sure I am understanding this correctly before I assemble the connectors, or move on to my other devices (Lumagen processor, JVC projector, and Monoprice HDMI switch).

 


Thanks for any input.


Mark


Edit: Corrected the second image, as it had Denon DB-9 listed in both places.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Do you have the tool that lets you remove pins from the adapter if necessary? You can assemble the adapter without a tool (although you have to be very careful to fully insert the pins), but you need the tool to remove pins if you get something wrong.


Also it's useful to have a DB9 null modem adapter in case you get it wrong the first time (the null modem adapter swaps Rx/Tx and RTS/CTS).


Other than that, Tx on pin 2 is normal for a slave device that requires a straight serial cable, so Denon is not really a special case.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23060629
> 
> 
> Do you have the tool that lets you remove pins from the adapter if necessary? You can assemble the adapter without a tool (although you have to be very careful to fully insert the pins), but you need the tool to remove pins if you get something wrong.
> 
> 
> Also it's useful to have a DB9 null modem adapter in case you get it wrong the first time (the null modem adapter swaps Rx/Tx and RTS/CTS).
> 
> 
> Other than that, Tx on pin 2 is normal for a slave device that requires a straight serial cable, so Denon is not really a special case.



I do not have the tool; I wasn't aware that one existed! Anyway, I assembled two adapters (for use at both ends of a spare Cat 5 run) last night to create a Null modem cable to perform updates to my Lumagen processor from my PC in another room. I purchased all male adapters (with a few gender changers), and was able to insert the pins and most of them clicked in without a need for tools. On the few problematic insertions, I used a pair of small pliers to gently pull the pin until it clicked into position. This was easy to do with a male adapter, as the pins are there and easy to grab with micro-sized pliers, but that would not have worked on a female adapter.


To create my pin-outs for that particular application, I used the guide created by U.S. Converters.com, the brand of my USB to RS-232 converter, to make my pin-outs, and it worked fine.


It would hope that my other devices follow the Denon pin-out as well, assuming they are slave devices requiring a straight serial cable, since they are not a special case. If that is not the case, I will just create the little diagrams in Excel for each device, and label them as they are pinned out.


Thanks for confirming my pin-outs for my Denon gear. I would (of course) create one and test it before creating more.


Mark


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6800_100#post_22226163
> 
> 
> I just picked up the monoprice HDMI over cat5/6 4x4 matrix switch. I have one of their 4x2 switches and there is an iRule device built that controls it. But the protocol for this new box seems a little different according to the manual. I'm a little unsure of how to write the commands. The instructions say this:
> 
> 
> Instruction input method:
> 
> 
> Sequence number of output (A/B/C/D) + sequence number of input (1/2/3/4) + 'ENTER'.
> 
> For example if you want to display B to view source 3, then you can input "B3" and finish with "ENTER"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....would that command be "B3\x0d" with the irule carriage return?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/6800_100#post_22227699
> 
> 
> Have you added the 4x4 matrix switch that's in the builder and tried it? The RS232 command for B3 (for example) is "\x06\xf9\xd5\x7b" but I have no idea how they got that. It doesn't give the specific model but in pulling down a couple monoprice models they all had the same command for B3 .. worth a shot if you haven't tried it....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/6900_100#post_22378292
> 
> 
> Make sure you have the serial port defined in the gc-100 gui with the correct set up, needs to have the right baud rate, parity, stop bit, etc. Not sure what it should be for your Pioneer but that is likely in the instructions.
> 
> 
> It also may require a crossover cable rather than a straight cable. Also referred to as a null modem cable where pins 2 and 3 are reversed. I ran in to this with a monoprice switcher recently. No where in the documentation does it say a crossover or null cable is needed, but that's what it took to get it working.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Seldom



I was wondering if this would be a correct representation of the pinout for the Monoprice Matrix switches?


Thanks.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Monoprice sell the insertion/extraction tool but it looks like it's currently out of stock.


Amazon have it for a few dollars more ( link ).


----------



## disker72

For those setting up iRule for use with JVC D-ILA projectors, here is a neat document I ran across:

http://support.jvc.com/consumer/support/documents/DILA_Remote_Code_Emulation_Long_Hex.pdf 


Now, if only I could come accross something similar for my JVC HR-S3600U VCR! (Yes, VCR!!!)


Using iRule's discrete codes for JVC VCR, I got it working to power on and power off, but I can't get it to do anything else. And, I don't have the 2 things I need - the original (or any working) remote nor an IR Learner.


Any help would be greatly appreciated here!


----------



## disker72

I just figured out my delima!!! I feel stupid.


It appears that some years back (when or why, I don't know) I switched my VCR to remote mode (B). That's why all the commands I have been trying to send to it have been in vain. I found a codelist for the B codes, and it's now working great!!!!


As Brother Dave says: Kick Thy Own Self


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23062457
> 
> 
> Monoprice sell the insertion/extraction tool but it looks like it's currently out of stock.
> 
> 
> Amazon have it for a few dollars more ( link ).



Picked one up, thanks.


Mark


----------



## Willie

Can anyone who has set up iRule for use with a Mede8ter product share how they set up the gateway? The codes were uploaded by AVS member Bombino; just not sure how he might have set up the gateway.


Thanks,


Willie


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Willie*  /t/1351981/irule/8130#post_23072434
> 
> 
> Can anyone who has set up iRule for use with a Mede8ter product share how they set up the gateway? The codes were uploaded by AVS member Bombino; just not sure how he might have set up the gateway.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Willie



This was in the notes(review) for a Mede8er device listing - maybe give these gateway settings a try:


Works with all mede8er X2 models.


Settings iRule:

Gateways: HTTP

Address: ip address of your Mede8er

Port: 1024

HTTP Method: Get


----------



## DIYHomeTheater

I am using the ‘Denon Receiver/Preamp AVR Series Main Zone’ device to copy commands to my iRule panel. I am not able to see any commands that will support remote functions such as ‘Info’, ‘Back’, ‘Option’, ‘Setup’ amongst others. Some of these functions are critical to properly use the receiver. What are my options?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DIYHomeTheater*  /t/1351981/irule/8130#post_23074898
> 
> 
> I am using the ‘Denon Receiver/Preamp AVR Series Main Zone’ device to copy commands to my iRule panel. I am not able to see any commands that will support remote functions such as ‘Info’, ‘Back’, ‘Option’, ‘Setup’ amongst others. Some of these functions are critical to properly use the receiver. What are my options?



You can learn them if you have an Itach, it has a built in learner. I have a Denon 1908 avr and the only button that I needed from the remote that was not part of the command library for the device you have listed was RETURN. I used the itach to learn it, here is the working RETURN command in hex format:


0000 006B 0000 00C8 0082 0041 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0030 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0B44 0082 0041 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0B44 0082 0041 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0B44 0081 0041 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0031 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0030 0011 0030 0010 0011 0010 0010 0010 0011 0010 0031 0010 0030 0011 0010 0010 0F12



Hope that helps.


----------



## Willie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy*  /t/1351981/irule/8130#post_23073296
> 
> 
> This was in the notes(review) for a Mede8er device listing - maybe give these gateway settings a try:
> 
> 
> Works with all mede8er X2 models.
> 
> 
> Settings iRule:
> 
> Gateways: HTTP
> 
> Address: ip address of your Mede8er
> 
> Port: 1024
> 
> HTTP Method: Get



I had set HTTP to Post. Thanks! Works as advertised.


----------



## holyindian

I was introduced to iRule at the recent audio show in Chicago at AXPONA. Loved the entire idea.

Now i am looking forward to converting my setup to using irule as well.


Please help me choose the hardware from the entire list of options mentioned at iRules website, I am looking at Global Cache GC-100-12... found one pretty cheap on ebay for 60 bucks, is it a good one?

I will be using irule for my dish 722k receiver, Denon 4311CI, Samsung LCD, HTPC, Xbox, Oppo BDP-105 Player.


Is the GC-100-12 a good option for me? If not what else?

Please guide, i am totally new to this, and looking forward to this technology with enthusiasm.


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8130#post_23082330
> 
> 
> I was introduced to iRule at the recent audio show in Chicago at AXPONA. Loved the entire idea.
> 
> Now i am looking forward to converting my setup to using irule as well.
> 
> 
> Please help me choose the hardware from the entire list of options mentioned at iRules website, I am looking at Global Cache GC-100-12... found one pretty cheap on ebay for 60 bucks, is it a good one?
> 
> I will be using irule for my dish 722k receiver, Denon 4311CI, Samsung LCD, HTPC, Xbox, Oppo BDP-105 Player.
> 
> 
> Is the GC-100-12 a good option for me? If not what else?
> 
> Please guide, i am totally new to this, and looking forward to this technology with enthusiasm.



Also one of my take-aways from Axponia. If you continue down this road; I hope you share.

I am very interested.


----------



## mborner

iRule 3.0, now available in the App Store. Lots of cool new features!


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8130#post_23082330
> 
> 
> I will be using irule for my dish 722k receiver, Denon 4311CI, Samsung LCD, HTPC, Xbox, Oppo BDP-105 Player.
> 
> 
> Is the GC-100-12 a good option for me? If not what else?
> 
> Please guide, i am totally new to this, and looking forward to this technology with enthusiasm.



Hi holyindian,


I may have run into you at AXPONA if you were there on Friday!


The ebay GC-100's are fine if you're technically-inclined. Most of them have older firmware, so come up with a specific static IP, requiring you to create a separate network to configure. There's discussion about it a half-dozen or so pages back. If you're comfortable with that, you'll be fine. The ebay GC-100's also don't typically come with emitters. They're cheap, but it's something to be aware of. The only other limitation to the GC-100 is that they only allow one client connection at a time. That's not usually a problem for a dedicated room, but it's worth mentioning.


722k receiver - IR

Denon 4311CI - IP

Samsung LCD - IR

HTPC - IP

Xbox - IR

Oppo BDP-105 Player - IR or RS232


So, that's 3-4 IR devices, a couple of IP devices, and potentially an RS-232 device if you want feedback from the Oppo. If you want to go on the cheap, and you can handle the technical side, the ebay GC-100 should be fine. Just to double-check... You'll need wired network in the equipment rack/closet/location.


If you can run an emitter to the TV, the GC-100 is also fine. If you can't run an emitter and have to use an IR blaster instead, the GC-100's do require a special powered blaster. The newer iTach devices are nice because they come with emitters AND a blaster. But, you'll spend more money for two iTach's if you want IR and serial.


Lots of info and options, so if you have questions, ask away!


SC


----------



## johnscousin

Does anyone have an NBC Sports button in white glass? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks

jc


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnscousin*  /t/1351981/irule/8130#post_23085129
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an NBC Sports button in white glass? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> jc


Yes, please specify image size (Retina, iPhone, iPad, Android)


----------



## johnscousin

mborner


That would be for iPad.


jc


----------



## Jim Clamage

Anyone having issues with the new version? Downloaded it on my iPad1 and it was totally unstable. Deleted it, downloaded it fresh but can't do anything before it kicks it self out and back to the home page.

Uh Oh...


----------



## Snooze

Working fine here. iPad, IOS 5, retina display. I've been using it all day. Been completely stable.


----------



## Jim Clamage

iPad1, ios 5.1.1 no joy.


----------



## dradia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon*  /t/1351981/irule/3270#post_20782266
> 
> 
> dradia,
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why you would need a PC or other intermediary to send http or TCP/Ip to the Yamaha RX-Z11, although that ia actually the preferred way IMHO. There may not be a device file for that component but one can be constructed, it is not that hard. You might have to experiment a little if it accepts Raw TCP (sometimes refered to as Telnet) and experiment a lot more if it uses HTTP as you have to include some clauses that are not obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a program on my Web Site that I wrote to assist in that process. It is called TCP/IP Explorer. If you can't find it then perhaps, you should not be doing what I am suggesting . . .



Hi barrygordon,


are there any news with regard to a device file for Yamaha RX-Z11/DSP-Z11 AV receiver/amplifier? As far as I know, HTTP POST command support has been involved in iRule in the meantime... It would be nice that the file has been written since then as Z11 protocol requirements are rather demanding for amateur iRule users.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnscousin*  /t/1351981/irule/8130#post_23086109
> 
> 
> mborner
> 
> 
> That would be for iPad.
> 
> 
> jc


Sent you a PM.


----------



## johnscousin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8130#post_23087445
> 
> 
> Sent you a PM.



Got it and the button. It worked perfectly. Thank you very much!!

jc


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dradia*  /t/1351981/irule/8130#post_23086910
> 
> 
> are there any news with regard to a device file for Yamaha RX-Z11/DSP-Z11 AV receiver/amplifier? As far as I know, HTTP POST command support has been involved in iRule in the meantime... It would be nice that the file has been written since then as Z11 protocol requirements are rather demanding for amateur iRule users.



There's a device called "Yamaha AVR HTTP Control - Zone 1" (and similar devices for other zones). It doesn't mention the Z11 explicitly, but it's worth trying.


----------



## giomania

So I got my Digi PortServer set up and running yesterday. I just tested one component to ensure my pin-out research was accurate. The receiver I tested also has IP control, but I was just wondering what is the difference between IP and RS-232 when using a Digi PortServer? It seemed like really fast response, but maybe that doesn't matter. Is it the feedback you can get from RS-232 that gives it an edge, if there is one?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## kriktsemaj99

It depends on the device, but the available commands and feedback are probably almost the same whether you use RS-232 or IP (and of course the latter is not going through the Digiport at all).


Some devices only allow one IP connection at a time, so by going RS-232 via the Digiport (which allows multiple IP connections) you would gain the ability to use multiple handsets at the same time.


----------



## heffneil

The tool lets you remove the pins from the front and reconfingure if you screw it up. FYI I went through this process quite a whiles back and documented it very very well previously in this thread. Not to be an RTFM or search guy but you should search for my posts in this thread about it. I run an onkyo receiver, a marantz receiver and a lumagen as well as some other devices all documented. Take a look and I am sure it will help. I don't recall the details but they are there for anyone (including my reference) in the future.


Thanks and good luck!


Neil


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_60#post_23086277
> 
> 
> iPad1, ios 5.1.1 no joy.


Any one else having trouble with an ipad one and the latest update? This post has me worried to try it....


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/8130#post_23092048
> 
> 
> Any one else having trouble with an ipad one and the latest update? This post has me worried to try it....


Yes, from the sounds of it, there's a bug with the new version and old iPad on 5.x... Hold off from updating for now if you a device running iOS 5.1.


SC


----------



## dradia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8130#post_23088049
> 
> 
> There's a device called "Yamaha AVR HTTP Control - Zone 1" (and similar devices for other zones). It doesn't mention the Z11 explicitly, but it's worth trying.



Thanks, kriktsemaj99, for your assistance. Is there any member of the community having Z11 that could try the device file and let us know if it works in iRule with Z11? Or if anyone else knows for sure which device file works with Yammy Z11?


Or maybe barrygordon could assist about the issue again? I would be very grateful...


----------



## xb1032

iRule finally has IP support for Panasonic Blu-Ray players!


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23092025
> 
> 
> The tool lets you remove the pins from the front and reconfingure if you screw it up. FYI I went through this process quite a whiles back and documented it very very well previously in this thread. Not to be an RTFM or search guy but you should search for my posts in this thread about it. I run an onkyo receiver, a marantz receiver and a lumagen as well as some other devices all documented. Take a look and I am sure it will help. I don't recall the details but they are there for anyone (including my reference) in the future.
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck!
> 
> 
> Neil



Not sure if that was addressed at me, but I did pick up a tool, and found a video on Youtube how to use it. I practiced pulling out a pin. Anyway, since my pin-out map worked, I know I have my head wrapped around that part.


I think the problem is the wire colors on the Monoprice RJ-45 to DB-9 adapters change, as I found an older post with totally different wire colors on the pin assignments than the units I just received from Monoprice; anyway, easy to figure out with a multi-meter.


The only problem I am going to have is with my Monoprice 4 x 4 matrix, as I bet the RS-232 pin assignments change over time on that unit as well. We shall see.


Mark


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/8130#post_23092048
> 
> 
> Any one else having trouble with an ipad one and the latest update? This post has me worried to try it....


iRule update 3.0 on 1st gen. iPad, no problems for me.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8130#post_23083633
> 
> 
> Hi holyindian,
> 
> 
> I may have run into you at AXPONA if you were there on Friday!
> 
> 
> The ebay GC-100's are fine if you're technically-inclined. Most of them have older firmware, so come up with a specific static IP, requiring you to create a separate network to configure. There's discussion about it a half-dozen or so pages back. If you're comfortable with that, you'll be fine. The ebay GC-100's also don't typically come with emitters. They're cheap, but it's something to be aware of. The only other limitation to the GC-100 is that they only allow one client connection at a time. That's not usually a problem for a dedicated room, but it's worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 722k receiver - IR
> 
> Denon 4311CI - IP
> 
> Samsung LCD - IR
> 
> HTPC - IP
> 
> Xbox - IR
> 
> Oppo BDP-105 Player - IR or RS232
> 
> 
> So, that's 3-4 IR devices, a couple of IP devices, and potentially an RS-232 device if you want feedback from the Oppo. If you want to go on the cheap, and you can handle the technical side, the ebay GC-100 should be fine. Just to double-check... You'll need wired network in the equipment rack/closet/location.
> 
> 
> If you can run an emitter to the TV, the GC-100 is also fine. If you can't run an emitter and have to use an IR blaster instead, the GC-100's do require a special powered blaster. The newer iTach devices are nice because they come with emitters AND a blaster. But, you'll spend more money for two iTach's if you want IR and serial.
> 
> 
> Lots of info and options, so if you have questions, ask away!
> 
> 
> SC



Hello there,


Thanks for your reply, and my apologies for the delay in posting back.. had been travelling recently.

I was at Axpona on Saturday and Sunday. I am not sure the reps name, but he was tall, and a very friendly guy, at Mark Seaton's demo room.

Coming back to iRule.

I spent quite a few mins going back to the post that you mentioned on this forum, but there's tons of technical details, and looks like the post you mentioned to configure the GC-100-12 with static ip was totally consumed with a barrage of information. I gotta read this entire thread post to post starting today if i have to understand how to make iRule work, and configure the way people use here.

But for now can you please take me back to that step/post that you talked about in your previous post on configuring the GC-100-12 via seperate network.? Please...


I will be using the IR blasters of my Accoustic Research remote with the IRule hardware... cos they are already plugged into my AV rack.

Please guide.


----------



## giomania

I created the attached Digi PortServer TS Purchase & Setup Guide for my future reference, as my mind acts like a FIFO buffer. It is fairly comprehensive, so I think we should be able to point most Digi purchase and setup questions to this guide. Let me know if you think I missed something. Thanks to all for answering my questions.


Guidance - Digi PortServer TS Purchase & Setup Guide With iRule.docx 2131k .docx file



Mark


----------



## bdizzle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23099016
> 
> 
> I created the attached Digi PortServer TS Purchase & Setup Guide for my future reference, as my mind acts like a FIFO buffer. It is fairly comprehensive, so I think we should be able to point most Digi purchase and setup questions to this guide. Let me know if you think I missed something. Thanks to all for answering my questions.
> 
> 
> Mark



Great guide, just want to say thanks for making it. It'll come in handy for when I set mines up.


Side note, I'm a network engineer and just wanted to say that's some good documenting.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8160#post_23099016
> 
> 
> I created the attached Digi PortServer TS Purchase & Setup Guide for my future reference, as my mind acts like a FIFO buffer. It is fairly comprehensive, so I think we should be able to point most Digi purchase and setup questions to this guide. Let me know if you think I missed something. Thanks to all for answering my questions.
> 
> 
> Mark



+1 on the "great work". one suggestion though: if i remember correctly from when i was researching to buy/setup mine, it seems to me that the portserver II has no web interface and has to be configured all by command line. so even though it's still technically possible to use a portserver II with irule the same way that you would a ts, i was thinking you might want to remove it from the graphic in your guide since the rest of the guide focuses exclusively on the web interface being used for configuration. that way no one buys a II based on what they see in the guide, then are left wondering where the heck the web interface is, once the unit arrives and they try to use it.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8160#post_23099016
> 
> 
> I created the attached Digi PortServer TS Purchase & Setup Guide for my future reference, as my mind acts like a FIFO buffer. It is fairly comprehensive, so I think we should be able to point most Digi purchase and setup questions to this guide. Let me know if you think I missed something. Thanks to all for answering my questions.


Wow! If AVS had a thumbs-up emoticon, I would use it. Very nice work!


SC


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23099703
> 
> 
> +1 on the "great work". one suggestion though: if i remember correctly from when i was researching to buy/setup mine, it seems to me that the portserver II has no web interface and has to be configured all by command line. so even though it's still technically possible to use a portserver II with irule the same way that you would a ts, i was thinking you might want to remove it from the graphic in your guide since the rest of the guide focuses exclusively on the web interface being used for configuration. that way no one buys a II based on what they see in the guide, then are left wondering where the heck the web interface is, once the unit arrives and they try to use it.



Thanks for the "Thumbs Up" guys!


Good point on the web interface. I suppose that is the reason the description for the PortServer TS on the PortServer TS Family page says "Easy serial-to-Ethernet connectivity". I will make the distinction that the guide focuses on the PortServer TS, and it may not apply to the entire PortServer TS family of products.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Rich Gibson

I've received a lot of help here at AVS with iRule. I'd like to pay back. I have the Global Cache' codes for the DARBEE image enhancer. If anyone wants them here they are.


ON/OFF - SELECT

38000,1,1,64,31,193,31,32,63,32,63,97,32,97,32,64,31,64,31,32,31,32,126,64,665,64,31,193,31,32,63,32,63,97,32,97,32,64,31,64,31,32,32,32,127,64,760


UP/More DARBEE

38000,1,1,64,31,193,32,32,63,32,63,97,31,32,31,32,32,64,31,64,31,97,125,64,653,64,31,193,32,32,63,32,63,97,31,32,32,32,31,64,31,64,31,97,125,64,760


DOWN/Less DARBEE

38000,1,1,64,31,193,31,32,63,32,63,97,32,64,64,64,31,64,31,32,192,64,663,64,31,193,31,32,63,32,63,97,32,64,63,64,31,64,31,32,191,64,760


MENU

38000,1,1,64,31,193,31,32,63,32,63,97,32,32,96,64,31,64,31,64,160,64,760


HI DEF

38000,1,1,64,31,193,31,32,63,32,63,97,31,129,31,32,31,64,31,32,32,97,62,64,653,64,31,193,31,32,63,32,63,97,31,129,31,32,31,64,31,32,31,97,63,64,760


GAMING

38000,1,1,64,31,193,31,32,63,32,63,97,32,32,31,64,31,32,31,64,31,161,64,64,760


FULL POP

38000,1,1,64,31,193,32,32,63,32,63,97,31,64,31,32,31,32,32,64,31,32,63,64,63,64,760


DEMO

38000,1,1,64,31,193,31,32,63,32,63,97,32,32,63,32,31,32,31,64,31,64,31,64,62,64,659,64,31,193,31,32,63,32,63,97,32,32,63,32,31,32,32,64,31,64,31,64,63,64,760


Note this is for in iTACH I/R. The actual string in iLearn for full pop would be

[Full POP] sendir,1:2,1,38000,1,1,64,31,193,32,32,63,32,63,97,32,64,31,32,31,32,32,64,31,32,63,64,63,64,760

Depending on your individual Global Cache' device you would enter appropriate parameters in iLearn and the format preceding the baud rate would vary. Check the tutorials.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8160#post_23103368
> 
> 
> I've received a lot of help here at AVS with iRule. I'd like to pay back. I have the Global Cache' codes for the DARBEE image enhancer. If anyone wants them here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Note this is for in iTACH I/R. The actual string in iLearn for full pop would be
> 
> [Full POP] sendir,1:2,1,38000,1,1,64,31,193,32,32,63,32,63,97,32,64,31,32,31,32,32,64,31,32,63,64,63,64,760
> 
> Depending on your individual Global Cache' device you would enter appropriate parameters in iLearn and the format preceding the baud rate would vary. Check the tutorials.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich


Thanks very much. Could you share your Darblet device so others can use it without having to create their own? This involves simply changing the shared value in the info panel from not shared to shared and naming the device in a way that allows others to find it.


----------



## Rich Gibson

Done.

Rich


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8160#post_23104674
> 
> 
> Done.
> 
> Rich


Thanks!


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23101380
> 
> 
> Thanks for the "Thumbs Up" guys!
> 
> 
> Good point on the web interface. I suppose that is the reason the description for the PortServer TS on the PortServer TS Family page says "Easy serial-to-Ethernet connectivity". I will make the distinction that the guide focuses on the PortServer TS, and it may not apply to the entire PortServer TS family of products.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



I updated the Digi PortServer TS Setup Guide, and incorporated a warning that the guide only focuses on the PortServer TS. I also added a section on Testing after setup, by using the Port Logs. I have the document linked in my signature, so if you guys would kindly remove the document from when you quoted my post, that would eliminate any confusion.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23104355
> 
> 
> Thanks very much. Could you share your Darblet device so others can use it without having to create their own? This involves simply changing the shared value in the info panel from not shared to shared and naming the device in a way that allows others to find it.



When searching for this device to add it, I just realized how to search for "User" versus "iRule". So I found the Darbee...Thanks! I also decided to look for my Monoprice HDMI 4x4 Matrix switch (PID 5704), and I found a bunch of Monoprice switches, and several with 5704 indicated. I guess iRule does not monitor the devices for duplicates? I have to test to see if it works, I guess. All the commands are listed.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8160#post_23097338
> 
> 
> I spent quite a few mins going back to the post that you mentioned on this forum, but there's tons of technical details, and looks like the post you mentioned to configure the GC-100-12 with static ip was totally consumed with a barrage of information. I gotta read this entire thread post to post starting today if i have to understand how to make iRule work, and configure the way people use here.
> 
> But for now can you please take me back to that step/post that you talked about in your previous post on configuring the GC-100-12 via seperate network.? Please...


Here's that old post:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1351981/irule/7830#post_22826358 


Here's the GC quick-start guide that basically refers the old GC-100's:
http://www.globalcache.com/files/docs/Quickstart_GC-100-06_distrib.pdf 


The GC-100 API here refers to the newer firmware:
http://www.globalcache.com/files/docs/API-GC-100.pdf 


If it's a used GC-100, I'd recommend resetting it to factory defaults by shorting pins 2 and 7 together, per the Quickstart Guide.


- If it's a newer GC-100, it will put it back in DHCP client mode, and as long as you have a router with a DHCP server, it will get and address, join the network, and you can find it with iHelp.


- If it's an older GC-100, it will revert to a static IP address of 192.168.1.70. In that case, you'll need to use a separate switch or a crossover cable and put a computer and the GC-100 on their own isolated network, set the computer to a similar IP address of the GC-100, 192.168.1.75 for example. Put 192.168.1.70 in your browser, or use iHelp to find the GC-100, configure the GC-100 with network settings that match your normal network, give it a static IP address above your normal range of DHCP devices, save, then put it and your computer back on your regular network.


I'm giving you the abbreviated version. If it doesn't make sense, or you need additional guidance, let us know; there are several users here that have the older GC-100 from ebay, including myself.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8160#post_23106241
> 
> 
> ...- If it's an older GC-100, it will revert to a static IP address of 192.168.1.70. In that case, you'll need to use a separate switch or a crossover cable and put a computer and the GC-100 on their own isolated network...



Unless of course your network already uses 192.168.1.x addresses, which is very common. The old default GC-100 address will work for quite a lot of people (which I guess is why they chose it, although defaulting to DHCP is clearly better).


----------



## SeldomSeen31

All set for the NCAA tournament. Did a little tinkering with the Directv feedbacks that have been discussed here elsewhere. By changing the prefix from


"callsign": "truTVHD"*"title": " to "callsign": "truTVHD"*"episodeTitle": "


The feedback from truTVHD now shows the teams playing rather than NCAA Basketball. Made four new feedbacks for truTV, TNT, TBS and my local CBS affiliate and now my favorites page for the NCAA tournament tells me which games are on, only 2 games on right now but you get the idea:


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8160#post_23105755
> 
> 
> When searching for this device to add it, I just realized how to search for "User" versus "iRule". So I found the Darbee...Thanks! I also decided to look for my Monoprice HDMI 4x4 Matrix switch (PID 5704), and I found a bunch of Monoprice switches, and several with 5704 indicated. I guess iRule does not monitor the devices for duplicates? I have to test to see if it works, I guess. All the commands are listed.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



The code sequences for Monoprice switches seem to differ with each model. I have one the controller of which is lost and none of the devices in the library work with it.


Rich


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23108742
> 
> 
> The code sequences for Monoprice switches seem to differ with each model. I have one the controller of which is lost and none of the devices in the library work with it.
> 
> 
> Rich



Do any of the descriptions or PID numbers match your device?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Rich Gibson

I have th 501 and 411E3. None of the 501 codes worked. I used iLearn to get the codes for the 411E3. I shared those for anyone needing it as well.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8160#post_23106796
> 
> 
> Unless of course your network already uses 192.168.1.x addresses, which is very common. The old default GC-100 address will work for quite a lot of people (which I guess is why they chose it, although defaulting to DHCP is clearly better).


Very good point... Thanks for pointing that out.


I guess I didn't even think about it, because out of probably a dozen or more routers from various manufacturers or providers going clear back to a Cisco 675 when I first got DSL back in '97 or '98, I've never once had a 192.168.1.x network; I've always had a 192.168.0.x network or a 10.0.0.x network... Unless I forgot - it has been a really long time. 'Old timer's' disease?







I suppose it's just the luck of the draw.


SC


----------



## jjwinterberg

My Verizon FIOS, Actiotec router defaults to a 192.168.1.x set of addresses. Just FYI


----------



## giomania

I ran into a little snag yesterday in my implementation, and am wondering if there is a way around it. I have two Denon receivers that I want to control via RS-232 via the Digi PortServer. The problem is that I cannot assign the RS-232 device to more than one Network gateway. Is there a way around this?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8160#post_23115748
> 
> 
> I ran into a little snag yesterday in my implementation, and am wondering if there is a way around it. I have two Denon receivers that I want to control via RS-232 via the Digi PortServer. The problem is that I cannot assign the RS-232 device to more than one Network gateway. Is there a way around this?



This is no problem at all, Mark... You just need to import the Denon device again, rename, and device replace where appropriate. So, name one Denon Living and one Denon Bedroom. Use device swap in the areas of the remote so you have two different devices for the appropriate room/activity pages. Then, when you sync, you'll have two different devices to map to the two different Digi ports.


SC


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23115862
> 
> 
> This is no problem at all, Mark... You just need to import the Denon device again, rename, and device replace where appropriate. So, name one Denon Living and one Denon Bedroom. Use device swap in the areas of the remote so you have two different devices for the appropriate room/activity pages. Then, when you sync, you'll have two different devices to map to the two different Digi ports.
> 
> 
> SC



That was easy! Done...thanks!


----------



## Rich Gibson

I was frustrated with some of the commands in the network settings of my Integra DTR 40.2. (Couldn't get power toggle to work ) Since I got iLearn working I entered the controller for the receiver into the Global cache settings. I shared it it's titled "﻿Integra DTR 40.2 (RG)" This works with theb DTR 40.1 and probably will work with the X0.2 and X0.3 series as well. Enjoy.


UPDATE: I've discovered that the Integra controller uses different IR codes for up/down/right/left/select for the NET/USB function than the DVD,BD,CBLand PC functions. Go figure! I won't update the CD, Phono, Port and Aux functions so let me know if they don't work and I'll track them down. Look for "Integra Cursor DN Net/USB", etc.


Rich


----------



## xb1032

Does anyone by chance happen to have the hex code for Reality Creation for the Sony HW50ES projector?


----------



## giomania

I was finishing up the remainder of my RJ-45 to DB-9 adapters last night, and I noticed an error in my configuration for the JVC projector, which was also noted in the Digi PortServer TS Setup guide linked in my signature. I fixed my errors and updated the document in the post. I made the "maps" easier to follow, in my opinion.


So why didn't any of you catch that error?







C'mon, I rely on you guys to keep me straight!










Mark


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I've recently jumped in the XBMC pool with 2 feet. I've purchased an Arctic MC001 barebones PC (liked the first so much a 2nd is en route) and installed OpenELEC which is a stripped down Linux install that just contains XBMC. I love it. So far it streams all my movie and tv show rips from my unraid server with no issues. I haven't tested totally yet, but so far it also seems to play nicely with my monoprice 8151 4x4 matrix, something my Dune player didn't do at all (worked for a few months with some issues and then quit and will lock up when plugged in to the matrix).


This brings me to my issue, I'm looking for a power off command. I have WOL working nicely, the device boots from a USB flash drive in about 25 seconds. I can navigate to the power icon within XBMC and shut it down. I would remember to do that, but this is primarily for my family, they like pressing an off button and will forget to turn off the unit if I don't make it simple for them. I can also power it off using the XBMC remote app for android, so I know there is a command that will do it. I could as a last resort program a macro, but that could be hit or miss depending on what menu/activity is going on when the macro is executed, I don't know for sure.


So, in the commands list found in the builder, XBMC JSON FRODO, there are no power on or power off commands. i know most people use XBMC on a PC that is used for other stuff so power on and off is not such a big deal, but this a dedicated media streamer with no fans or other moving parts so I don't want it left on all the time. Any idea what the command might be?


Thanks!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8160#post_23126652
> 
> 
> I've recently jumped in the XBMC pool with 2 feet. I've purchased an Arctic MC001 barebones PC (liked the first so much a 2nd is en route) and installed OpenELEC which is a stripped down Linux install that just contains XBMC. I love it. So far it streams all my movie and tv show rips from my unraid server with no issues. I haven't tested totally yet, but so far it also seems to play nicely with my monoprice 8151 4x4 matrix, something my Dune player didn't do at all (worked for a few months with some issues and then quit and will lock up when plugged in to the matrix).
> 
> 
> This brings me to my issue, I'm looking for a power off command. I have WOL working nicely, the device boots from a USB flash drive in about 25 seconds. I can navigate to the power icon within XBMC and shut it down. I would remember to do that, but this is primarily for my family, they like pressing an off button and will forget to turn off the unit if I don't make it simple for them. I can also power it off using the XBMC remote app for android, so I know there is a command that will do it. I could as a last resort program a macro, but that could be hit or miss depending on what menu/activity is going on when the macro is executed, I don't know for sure.
> 
> 
> So, in the commands list found in the builder, XBMC JSON FRODO, there are no power on or power off commands. i know most people use XBMC on a PC that is used for other stuff so power on and off is not such a big deal, but this a dedicated media streamer with no fans or other moving parts so I don't want it left on all the time. Any idea what the command might be?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


MCE Controller has shutdown, restart, abort, standby, and hibernate commands that you could use and a close command (simulating ALT+F4 key presses) that works on any program that has focus. You can include such commands on the same page as XBMC specific commands.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23127301
> 
> 
> MCE Controller has shutdown, restart, abort, standby, and hibernate commands that you could use and a close command (simulating ALT+F4 key presses) that works on any program that has focus. You can include such commands on the same page as XBMC specific commands.



I'm not getting any response from the command shutdown\x0D in the MCE Controller device found in the builder. My gateway is HTTP and port 80. My guess is because this is a Linux version of XBMC running on the openELEC distribution that this won't work.


Thanks for the thought though, or maybe I am doing something wrong?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23127578
> 
> 
> I'm not getting any response from the command shutdown\x0D in the MCE Controller device found in the builder. My gateway is HTTP and port 80. My guess is because this is a Linux version of XBMC running on the openELEC distribution that this won't work.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thought though, or maybe I am doing something wrong?


Sorry, I failed to note the platform you're using for XBMC. MCE Controller is a Windows program that uses Windows commands and simulated key presses to control a Windows PC. I shouldn't work on a Linux box.


----------



## giomania

I am in the process of testing the other serial connections (ports 2-7) I set up on my Digi PortServer TS 16, and cannot figure out why it is not working. I have double and triple-checked the Digi serial port setup and the iRule handset gateways. When I execute a command for devices connected to ports 2-7, the handset shows the two green arrows, indicating communication with the gateway (I believe), but the Digi does not send any commands, as verified by the empty port logs on the Digi web interface.


My one working device (Denon AVR 1) on port 1 sends commands just fine, and I can verify this in the port logs. Since I have another Denon receiver configured for port 2 (Denon AVR 2), and the commands are the same, I switched the cables on port 1 and port 2, and the only working device (Denon AVR 1), which was on port 1, also works on port 2. This experiment indicates I have the Digi set up correctly, so why doesn't Denon AVR 2 work on port 2 or the other devices work on the other ports?


Here is a picture from the Digi web interface showing the Digi connections when I start iRule on the handset:

 


Since the port logs are empty (except as note by my port swap test above), the commands are not being sent past the Digi, so I don't think the other obvious issues, like incorrect commands or adapter pin-out errors, come into play here. Did I do something wrong in iRule Builder?


Thanks for any input.


Mark


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23130954
> 
> 
> I am in the process of testing the other serial connections (ports 2-7) I set up on my Digi PortServer TS 16, and cannot figure out why it is not working. I have double and triple-checked the Digi serial port setup and the iRule handset gateways. When I execute a command for devices connected to ports 2-7, the handset shows the two green arrows, indicating communication with the gateway (I believe), but the Digi does not send any commands, as verified by the empty port logs on the Digi web interface.
> 
> 
> My one working device (Denon AVR 1) on port 1 sends commands just fine, and I can verify this in the port logs. Since I have another Denon receiver configured for port 2 (Denon AVR 2), and the commands are the same, I switched the cables on port 1 and port 2, and the only working device (Denon AVR 1), which was on port 1, also works on port 2.
> 
> 
> Here is a picture from the Digi web interface showing the Digi connections when I start iRule on the handset:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the port logs are empty (except as note by my port swap test above), the commands are not being sent past the Digi, so I don't think the other obvious issues, like incorrect commands or adapter pin-out errors, come into play here. Did I do something wrong in iRule Builder?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.
> 
> 
> Mark


 

Mark;

 

Did you also assign the respective ports in the app under Gateways, i.e. 2101 for port 1, 2103 for port 3, etc.?

 

____

Axel


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23127578
> 
> 
> I'm not getting any response from the command shutdown\x0D in the MCE Controller device found in the builder. My gateway is HTTP and port 80. My guess is because this is a Linux version of XBMC running on the openELEC distribution that this won't work.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thought though, or maybe I am doing something wrong?




XBMC itself has the Shutdown, Suspend, Quit commands under System=>System=>Power Saving


I personally use XBMC for windows and have my XBMC auto Quit after 15 mins of inactivity.






Alex


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23131360
> 
> 
> XBMC itself has the Shutdown, Suspend, Quit commands under System=>System=>Power Saving
> 
> 
> I personally use XBMC for windows and have my XBMC auto Quit after 15 mins of inactivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex




Hmm, I suppose I could do that. I'd just like to have an OFF button on my remote that works, especially since the PC is in a rack in the basement and not in view.


The irule builder command I was told to try by irule support is:


jsonrpc?request=%7B%22jsonrpc%22%3A%222.0%22%2C%22method%22%3A%22System.Shutdown%22%2C%22id%22%3A1%7D


In my android build this command flashes the red command sent signal while other commands works fine such as the UP curson command:


jsonrpc?request=%7B%22jsonrpc%22%3A%222.0%22%2C%22method%22%3A%22Input.Up%22%2C%22id%22%3A1%7D


I don't know enough about the protocol to determine what the issue is.


Any ideas?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23131213
> 
> 
> Mark;
> 
> 
> Did you also assign the respective ports in the app under Gateways, i.e. 2101 for port 1, 2103 for port 3, etc.?
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Axel,


I did set up the "Network" gateways on the handset. My one working device (Denon AVR 1) on Digi port 2101 works. Since I have another Denon receiver (Denon AVR 2) configured for Digi port 2102, I switched the cables on the Digi ports 1 and port 2, and the Denon AVR 1, also works on port 2102. That troubleshooting process tells me the Digi and the handset gateways are set up correctly, so I am thinking I did something incorrectly in iRule, but I cannot figure that out.


Mark


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23131692
> 
> 
> Hmm, I suppose I could do that. I'd just like to have an OFF button on my remote that works, especially since the PC is in a rack in the basement and not in view.
> 
> 
> The irule builder command I was told to try by irule support is:
> 
> 
> jsonrpc?request=%7B%22jsonrpc%22%3A%222.0%22%2C%22method%22%3A%22System.Shutdown%22%2C%22id%22%3A1%7D
> 
> 
> In my android build this command flashes the red command sent signal while other commands works fine such as the UP curson command:
> 
> 
> jsonrpc?request=%7B%22jsonrpc%22%3A%222.0%22%2C%22method%22%3A%22Input.Up%22%2C%22id%22%3A1%7D
> 
> 
> I don't know enough about the protocol to determine what the issue is.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



The command I copied from irule support and pasted in to the builder had a space in it. That's why it failed. AVS user Dark_Slayer noticed it in a thread in another section of AVS. Bingo, shutdown command now works.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23132515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23131213
> 
> 
> Mark;
> 
> 
> Did you also assign the respective ports in the app under Gateways, i.e. 2101 for port 1, 2103 for port 3, etc.?
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Axel,
> 
> 
> I did set up the "Network" gateways on the handset. My one working device (Denon AVR 1) on Digi port 2101 works. Since I have another Denon receiver (Denon AVR 2) configured for Digi port 2102, I switched the cables on the Digi ports 1 and port 2, and the Denon AVR 1, also works on port 2102. That troubleshooting process tells me the Digi and the handset gateways are set up correctly, so I am thinking I did something incorrectly in iRule, but I cannot figure that out.
> 
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

 

Hmm, Mark, this sounds also correct to me.

 

Just to make sure, in the handset configuration/Gateways you have selected the 'Denon AVR 2' under Network Devices for your port 2102, correct? Or as a different way to look at it, you have Denon AVR 1 and Denon AVR2 showing up as separate Network gateways (but with the same IP address) in the Gateways tab, correct?

 

_____

Axel


----------



## Anthony A.

okay, im totally stumped right now. i have a full irule working setup with 10+ components on itach ip2ir. i just bought a ip2sl for my anthem mrx receiver so i can get feedback to show volume status. im using an existing rs232 straight through cable that has been used on the anthem for software setup, etc. i dragged the proper codes from irule onto buttons and everytime i press the button nothing happens. the little green icon in irule shows that the signal is being sent as does the back of the itach ip2sl. but nothing seems to get it to work. i've tried multiple different codes, etc to no avail. could it be one of the settings in the itach page? i tried multiple baud rates and turned flow control on and off several times. anyone know what exact settings to use and if im missing something? and yes, the itach is setup in irule as a gateway.


thanks.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23133314
> 
> 
> okay, im totally stumped right now. i have a full irule working setup with 10+ components on itach ip2ir. i just bought a ip2sl for my anthem mrx receiver so i can get feedback to show volume status. im using an existing rs232 straight through cable that has been used on the anthem for software setup, etc. i dragged the proper codes from irule onto buttons and everytime i press the button nothing happens. the little green icon in irule shows that the signal is being sent as does the back of the itach ip2sl. but nothing seems to get it to work. i've tried multiple different codes, etc to no avail. could it be one of the settings in the itach page? i tried multiple baud rates and turned flow control on and off several times. anyone know what exact settings to use and if im missing something? and yes, the itach is setup in irule as a gateway.
> 
> 
> thanks.



I don't have an Anthem, but a quick look at a manual online shows these settings:


RS-232

Connection . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . DB-9F, straight-wired

Pinout (MRX side) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Pin 2: Tx, Pin 3: Rx, Pin 5: Ground

Baud rates . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 19200, 115200

Configuration. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 8 data bits, 1 stop bit, no parity bits, flow control (None, RTS/CTS)


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8100_100#post_23133102
> 
> 
> Hmm, Mark, this sounds also correct to me.
> 
> 
> Just to make sure, in the handset configuration/Gateways you have selected the 'Denon AVR 2' under Network Devices for your port 2102, correct? Or as a different way to look at it, you have Denon AVR 1 and Denon AVR2 showing up as separate Network gateways (but with the same IP address) in the Gateways tab, correct?
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel



Yes.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy*  /t/1351981/irule/8200_100#post_23133560
> 
> 
> I don't have an Anthem, but a quick look at a manual online shows these settings:
> 
> 
> RS-232
> 
> Connection . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . DB-9F, straight-wired
> 
> Pinout (MRX side) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Pin 2: Tx, Pin 3: Rx, Pin 5: Ground
> 
> Baud rates . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 19200, 115200
> 
> Configuration. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 8 data bits, 1 stop bit, no parity bits, flow control (None, RTS/CTS)



When I changed the baud rate on one of my devices from 600 baud to the required 19,200, it started working.


Mark


----------



## giomania

I spend alot of time troubleshooting my devices today. To review, I am using a Digi PortServer TS 16 as an RS-232 gateway. I started today with one of the seven devices working, and now I have four of the seven working.


The big discovery for me today was that the Digi's port logs will not register if an invalid command is sent to the device. I guess that is the way serial control works; the command to is sent, and the device replies saying I did it, and I'm ready for the next command. I think the Digi is logging the device replies, so if the command sent is invalid, there is no device reply, and no information in the Digi port logs. Once I realized that, I started making progress in fixing my devices.

Here are the devices I fixed, and how I got them working:

Denon DVD-3800 BDCI Blu-ray Player

It turned out this device has a bad power on code, as I discovered in the dedicated thread for the player. So, I manually turned the device on, and the was able to turn it off from the handset. So, it works, but I will need to figure out a work-around for the power on. I tried the "Open/Close" command and "Play", but neither of them worked to power it on. Edit: Turning of the "Power Save" feature allows commands to be received while in Standby.

JVC DILA-RS35 Projector

When I researched the serial protocol for this device, the baud rate needed to be 19,200 vice the default 9,600. The funny thing is I put that warning in the Digi PortServer TS Setup Guide to carefully check the basic serial settings!







I had used the copy command in the Digi to set up the remainder of my serial ports, and did not investigate the individual device serial protocols.

Lumage Radiance XS3D Video Processor

Since this unit has a male DB-9 port, and I only had male DB-9 to RJ-45 adapters, I had inserted a Female to Female DB-9 cable in between the device and the DB-9 to RJ-45 adapter, in lieu of a gender changer, for a more secure connection. However, the cable apparently was a Null Modem cable, but not identified as such. I removed the cable, using only the DB-9 to RJ-45 adapter, and the device worked.

Here are the devices I have yet to get working:

Denon AVR-3312CI AV Receiver

Since the serial protocol (and commands) are identical to my Denon AVR-4311CI, which is working, I think this is a cabling issue caused by me that I just need to fix. This AVR is in another room, and I had two extra pair of a Cat 5 cable used for IR distribution, so I used three of the conductors. The problem is that it is difficult to get just three wires into slots 4, 5, and 6 of an RJ-45 connector; I think I got one end wrong.

Denon DVD-2930CI DVD Player

I believe the commands I found on iRule are not working for this device, so I may have to program them myself from the serial protocol document.

Monoprice 4 x 4 HDMI Switch

I believe the commands I found on iRule are not working for this device, but there is no serial protocol document available.


Mark


----------



## holyindian

Hey guys, i have joined the iRule family.. I sincerely need some initial help from you, I will try to learn and understand most of the things myself... but just need a little push up from the members on here.. and specially you Steve.







i brought the Itack IR2IP from irule, and successfully managed to configure the gateway. I guess my step 1 is complete.

 


I will be using one IR emitter for multiple devices, as all the devices are in a 44U rack (thats how i used my previous URC)... i have inserted the IR Blaster that came with the iRule to the third port, and saved that info in the iRule confguration page as well. For the LCD i am using one of the IR port on port 1 as the lcd is away from the line of the ir blaster and the other ir emitter thats attached to one of the components in the rack.

 


Now moving to the next steps. I downloaded the iHelp app from global cache.. and here is what comes up on the screen.

 

Does the Denon's ip address look weird?? The original ip address in denon 4311CI receiver is 10.1.10.16? But irule the global cache iHelp shows in different format. Not sure if thats ok.


Another question is.. I have a Dish 722K reciever. I need to assign a the right device for this.. Do i need to choose "Dish Satellite 7000 Series All Models" from the list or "Dish Satellite all models IR Address 2" as i am using port 2 ir emitter?

See screenshot below.

 


Just a little push up guys.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I have no idea why the Denon showed up in iHelp nor why that IP address looks so strange.


But, your second question I can answer. You want to use the Dish Satellite 7000 Series All Models device. The others are if you change the IR channel within your Dish receiver box. If you had 2 boxes sitting on top of each other you would need to change the IR channel on one so your blaster could send channel 1 commands to box 1 and channel 2 commands to box 2 so they both wouldn't respond to all commands. With stick on emitters this is less of an issue, but since you're using a blaster if you add a 2nd box to your rack make sure to use a different channel.


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23134077
> 
> 
> When I changed the baud rate on one of my devices from 600 baud to the required 19,200, it started working.
> 
> 
> Mark



unfortunately i tried this setting as well to no avail. im not really sure why i can't get this going.... i don't think its irule as i tried it on roomie remote app and it also didn't work. the only thing i can think of is the cable, but this same cable worked perfect to the receiver when doing the calibration to my laptop. anyway, im going to try another one just to be sure. i'll report back.


----------



## holyindian

There is a small update on my end.


I have been able to configure all my devices successfully..









The Samsung LCD works via IR, Apple TV via IR works too on the iRule, I have been able to install the mce controller on my htpc and use the mce modified commands from iRule download center, and make it work with my HTPC on the iRule as well. XBMC works great.. dish receiver, and the avr as well. including xbox.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23135604
> 
> 
> I have no idea why the Denon showed up in iHelp nor why that IP address looks so strange.
> 
> 
> But, your second question I can answer. You want to use the Dish Satellite 7000 Series All Models device. The others are if you change the IR channel within your Dish receiver box. If you had 2 boxes sitting on top of each other you would need to change the IR channel on one so your blaster could send channel 1 commands to box 1 and channel 2 commands to box 2 so they both wouldn't respond to all commands. With stick on emitters this is less of an issue, but since you're using a blaster if you add a 2nd box to your rack make sure to use a different channel.



Thanks for your reply.


I did as you said, after choosing Dish Satelite 7000 series All Models device.. but i havent been able to make it work. Finally gave up and called iRule customer support, and they helped me figure out choosing the right devices for few components that were not showing up. The right option for choose Dish vip722k receiver is "Dish Satellite all models IR Address 1", after choosing that it worked.


However we struggled with Denon 4311CI receiver for a while, and he wasnt able to get the avr work on network gateway with port 23 and denon's ip address (10.1.10.10)

Finally he suggested me to use Denon HTTP Control - Zone 1, with port 80 and the gateway discovered it on HTTP, instead of network gateway. FInally it picked up the inputs from iRule and it worked.

According to him, this is new way of connecting to the denon receiver the only flip side is that i wont get feedbacks on iRule, however the advantages is, i can use upto 5 irule handsets at the same time for denon receiver unlike the IP which only works on one.

The only issue i am facing with this new option in denon is that the commands/network codes are a bit different as compared to the original network code. I dont see few inputs that i use for few components.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.*  /t/1351981/irule/8200_100#post_23136450
> 
> 
> unfortunately i tried this setting as well to no avail. im not really sure why i can't get this going.... i don't think its irule as i tried it on roomie remote app and it also didn't work. the only thing i can think of is the cable, but this same cable worked perfect to the receiver when doing the calibration to my laptop. anyway, im going to try another one just to be sure. i'll report back.



That cable is probably a Null Modem (aka crossover) cable, as that is usually required when communicating with a PC.


Mark


----------



## RParkerMU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/8070#post_22978815



Are you able to control the PS3 through IP?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RParkerMU*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23140930
> 
> 
> Are you able to control the PS3 through IP?


No, unfortunately nobody can. The only way to control the PS3 is Bluetooth via an IR-to-Bluetooth adapter, of which there are several.


EDIT - You need IR-to-Bluetooth if you want power-on capability, or you can use IR-to-USB if you don't mind powering the PS3 on manually.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## mdavej

Actually you can also control PS3 by CEC. So if you can control your TV (or PC) by IP, it can in turn control your PS3 over HDMI. When I had a PS3, I used CEC exclusively and had no BT-IR devices for it at all.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23141179
> 
> 
> Actually you can also control PS3 by CEC. So if you can control your TV (or PC) by IP, it can in turn control your PS3 over HDMI. When I had a PS3, I used CEC exclusively and had no BT-IR devices for it at all.


This is true, if you happen to have a TV that supports it. I don't usually mention it because CEC, like HDMI, can be a bit of a crap-shoot. The IR-to-USB/BT adapters just work. Good point, though.


SC


----------



## marcosreg

I am controlling my xbmc media center using the XBMC JSON FRODO network codes downloaded from iRule.

I found and I am using the GO TO (FILES, MUSIC, VIDEOS, PICTURES) MENU, that are working fine.

I would like to have similar codes for MUSICVIDEO and TVSHOWS.

If I replace the menu name (video) on the command:

jsonrpc?request=%7B%22jsonrpc%22%3A%222.0%22%2C%22method%22%3A%22GUI.ActivateWindow%22%2C%22params%22%3A%7B%22window%22%3A%22*video*%22%7D%2C%22id%22%3A%221%22%7D%7D

nothing happens.

Any help?

marcosreg


----------



## impmonkey

Does anyone use the Sonos Module? I am getting my first set of play 3's tomorrow and am wondering if it is worth it. Anyone have a video of it in action?

I am moving away from itunes for whole home audio and have used that module for about a year with great success.


Thanks!


----------



## Golitzbt

I used the Sonos module for about a week. Very limited. Wasn't worth it for how our house uses Sonos. Luckily Sonos provided and update that included the url scheme. I can now just click on a Sonos activity button within iRule and it will open up the Sonos app. Works great.


----------



## impmonkey

That stinks. Wish Irule would put out some videos of these things in action.


----------



## holyindian

As i go through the tutorial learning my way through iRule.. I stumbled upon the topic "Tutorial: Creating an Entrance"
http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/471822-creating-an-entrance 


Ideally what are these for? How are they used... in which scenario?


----------



## ecrabb

Entrances can do things whenever you enter a page. For instance, there may be several different ways to get to the "Watch TV" activity page in your remote. Instead of setting an input or volume on all the different links to the "Watch TV" page, you could set the input or volume once on that entrance.


Another thing you can do is to query a device with repetition in the entrance. For instance, DirecTV isn't like receivers in that it doesn't 'push' changes to its state out to update feedback; it has to be queried for state. So, you can put the query in the entrance, and whenever you're on a page that has the entrance enabled, iRule can send that query once every so many seconds to update (assuming the command is set to repeat). Some devices, like Yamaha receivers and JVC projectors, need to have a 'heartbeat' sent to it every so many seconds or it will close the network connection; you can use entrances to provide that heartbeat to keep the device from closing the connection.


SC


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23136450
> 
> 
> unfortunately i tried this setting as well to no avail. im not really sure why i can't get this going.... i don't think its irule as i tried it on roomie remote app and it also didn't work. the only thing i can think of is the cable, but this same cable worked perfect to the receiver when doing the calibration to my laptop. anyway, im going to try another one just to be sure. i'll report back.



Just tried 2 new straight through cables and new baud rates. Still a no go. The itach is receiving the command from what i can tell as the led on the back of the unit flashes when i press the button, but thats it. Can it be a setting in irule that im missing?


----------



## jjwinterberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23154630
> 
> 
> Just tried 2 new straight through cables and new baud rates. Still a no go. The itach is receiving the command from what i can tell as the led on the back of the unit flashes when i press the button, but thats it. Can it be a setting in irule that im missing?



Is the LED that's blinking the one directly over the phono jack output for the IR emitters, or is it the LEDs that indicate Ethernet traffic?


----------



## NicksHitachi

I'm looking for a new BR player, one that is controllable over IP. Do we have IP control for the Panasonic DMP-BDT220?


I'm also looking at the Sony BDP-S790?


----------



## Karnis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23159502
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a new BR player, one that is controllable over IP. Do we have IP control for the Panasonic DMP-BDT220?
> 
> 
> I'm also looking at the Sony BDP-S790?



Here is the list of supported Blu Ray players (not counting user provided ones). They just added IP controllable Panasonic players the other day. I use the Sony BPD-590, it has Wake On LAN & can be had for a good price still.


----------



## NicksHitachi

^thank you!


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjwinterberg*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23157859
> 
> 
> Is the LED that's blinking the one directly over the phono jack output for the IR emitters, or is it the LEDs that indicate Ethernet traffic?



Im referring to the green led at the back of the itach on the rightest side of the unit. It only flashes when i push the button on the page. Also within irule, when i press the same button the little swirly thing goes green.


----------



## jjwinterberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23161746
> 
> 
> Im referring to the green led at the back of the itach on the rightest side of the unit. It only flashes when i push the button on the page. Also within irule, when i press the same button the little swirly thing goes green.



Is your IR emitter plugged into the jack underneath the flashing LED?


----------



## JapanDave

Hey all,


I am back in trouble again. My 5 year old deleted the iRule app from my iPad, no problem. Just download the app again and set up the gatways...


Well, the little mark in the bottom left hand corner is green and the arrows are flickering green when I press a command, but the command is not being sent. I am using the Global Cache and have the correct IP address correctly set, and I can log into the GC setup page from my iPad. So everything should be working, any ideas on what could be the problem?


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8220_60#post_23162854
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I am back in trouble again. My 5 year old deleted the iRule app from my iPad, no problem. Just download the app again and set up the gatways...
> 
> 
> Well, the little mark in the bottom left hand corner is green and the arrows are flickering green when I press a command, but the command is not being sent. I am using the Global Cache and have the correct IP address correctly set, and I can log into the GC setup page from my iPad. So everything should be working, any ideas on what could be the problem?


 

Sounds like your Gateway is setup but your devices are not attached to it. Make sure you also restore your gateways on the sync page, probably just forgot that. This will only work if you have previously "backed up " your gateways. Otherwise you will need to re attach your devices to your itach under the gateways panel.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23162957
> 
> 
> Sounds like your Gateway is setup but your devices are not attached to it. Make sure you also restore your gateways on the sync page, probably just forgot that. This will only work if you have previously "backed up " your gateways. Otherwise you will need to re attach your devices to your itach under the gateways panel.


Or, the wrong devices are attached.


As cheezit mentioned, if you happen to have backed up your gateway config at some point, you should just be able to Restore Gateways to put it back the way it was.


If you set up the gateways from scratch, double-check that the devices you connected to each RS-232 and IR port are the actual devices connected. One change from iRule 2.x to iRule 3.0 is that the app can auto-configure serial ports on GC gateways based on device metadata. So, once you confirm that the correct devices are indeed attached to the correct ports on the gateway, you could also double-check serial configuration on the GC to be sure it matches your device(s). A flashing green (on a network or IR device) indicates good gateway comm, and if not working then, usually means a device is connected to the wrong port, or the serial port is misconfigured. That shouldn't have changed, but it's possible.


Wait a sec... Is only one device not working, or are none of them working?


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23154630
> 
> 
> Just tried 2 new straight through cables and new baud rates. Still a no go. The itach is receiving the command from what i can tell as the led on the back of the unit flashes when i press the button, but thats it. Can it be a setting in irule that im missing?


Serial can be frustrating because there are many non-working permutations and only one that works, so it's easy to chase your tail changing things an never hitting the right combo. The baud rate is wrong and you're trying cables. You finally get the baud rate right, and you've switched to a wrong/bad cable. You get the cable right and baud rate right, but the wrong device was in Builder the whole time. So, you have to get systematic...


1. Make sure you are using the Anthem RS-232 device, not the IR device; the default name is "Anthem Receiver/Preamp Main Zone RS232"

2. Double-check that the IP2IR's serial port settings are correct, and that they match the Anthem; some Anthem models are configurable in their setup menu, I believe.

3. Test several different commands. With power on, try volume up/down, mute, and maybe an input. Make yourself a test page with only 3-4 buttons on it.

4. If you've confirmed via all the above, then it's most likely the cable. You'll want to try with the straight cable you have, and if that doesn't work, then a null cable (or a null adapter with the straight cable).


If you try all that, and you still can't get it to work, then its possible (not likely, but possible) that the iTach could be bad or the serial port on the Anthem could be bad. In that case, you could try controlling another RS-232 device in your system (if you have one available) to confirm if the iTach is working.


Let me know what you've tried and haven't tried and we can go from there.


SC


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23162957
> 
> 
> Sounds like your Gateway is setup but your devices are not attached to it. Make sure you also restore your gateways on the sync page, probably just forgot that. This will only work if you have previously "backed up " your gateways. Otherwise you will need to re attach your devices to your itach under the gateways panel.


OK, I have the RS232 working with the Oppo, but I can't get the IR to work. It says it is communicating. Probably something simple, so I will continue to keep trouble shooting.


Cheers


----------



## holyindian

Well on my way with setting up all the devices on the irule, including the Denon 4311CI with the IP2SL (which i had issues with earlier using ip2ir, wanted to thanks every member on this forum who helped me via PM's or on this thread. And a very heartily thank to Steve to be my guiding light









All working well so far.


Just made buttons for Spotify and JRiver using photoshop, incase anyone wants to use in the future.

 


 


I have seen members in here are able to see the album/song currently played and playlists of various players on their ipad's/iphones.. however i havent seen any tutorial for that on the irule support section except for itunes.

Can i do this via spotify or jriver media player? If so, please can someone post me back to that thread?


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/1351981/irule/8190#post_23141179
> 
> 
> Actually you can also control PS3 by CEC. So if you can control your TV (or PC) by IP, it can in turn control your PS3 over HDMI. When I had a PS3, I used CEC exclusively and had no BT-IR devices for it at all.



This only works if you have a slim or ultra-slim PS3. The fat PS3 doesn't support the CEC protocol at all. In fact, if I remember from my research on this, the fat PS3 is actually missing an internal hardware line for this which prevents any type of software upgrade to enable this.


----------



## kabrumbs

I am having a strange problem. I can sync with my ipad mini, but my ipad2 just give me an authentication error message. I dont have 2 step google account, and people from irule are clueless. I tried to unninstall, reinstall and nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## ecrabb

Kabrumbs,


If you've double-checked username and password and both devices are the same, then the only thing I can think of would be something OS-related. Check the time and date on the iPad 2, and see if it happens to be out of whack.


SC


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23163914
> 
> 
> Serial can be frustrating because there are many non-working permutations and only one that works, so it's easy to chase your tail changing things an never hitting the right combo. The baud rate is wrong and you're trying cables. You finally get the baud rate right, and you've switched to a wrong/bad cable. You get the cable right and baud rate right, but the wrong device was in Builder the whole time. So, you have to get systematic...
> 
> 
> 1. Make sure you are using the Anthem RS-232 device, not the IR device; the default name is "Anthem Receiver/Preamp Main Zone RS232"
> 
> 2. Double-check that the IP2IR's serial port settings are correct, and that they match the Anthem; some Anthem models are configurable in their setup menu, I believe.
> 
> 3. Test several different commands. With power on, try volume up/down, mute, and maybe an input. Make yourself a test page with only 3-4 buttons on it.
> 
> 4. If you've confirmed via all the above, then it's most likely the cable. You'll want to try with the straight cable you have, and if that doesn't work, then a null cable (or a null adapter with the straight cable).
> 
> 
> If you try all that, and you still can't get it to work, then its possible (not likely, but possible) that the iTach could be bad or the serial port on the Anthem could be bad. In that case, you could try controlling another RS-232 device in your system (if you have one available) to confirm if the iTach is working.
> 
> 
> Let me know what you've tried and haven't tried and we can go from there.
> 
> 
> SC




so i attempted all the settings again one by one. after none worked, i did a factory reset of the itach twice to see if anything went wonky. well what do you know. i managed to get it working with baud rates i had previously tried that didn't work










so anyways, now that i have serial commands working i tried the usual volume commands for the anthem mrx receiver i had imported from irule and they didn't work. other imported commands worked, so i did some trial and error and got volume working fine. now, im having difficulty getting volume feedback to appear. i set to ascii, hexadecimal and floating as per irule tutorial. formula i tried several things, nothing worked. i can get feedback to display when i set to binary instead of ascii, but the numbers don't make any sense. all other textual feedback works fine just not the numeric. anyone have advice for this?


thanks again.


----------



## ccampb1346

I'm ready to pull the trigger on the hardware to go along with iRule pro and an Ipad mini. A few months ago I purchased all the equipment for a new home theater and WHA system, albeit on a budget but I got it done. Now that I've lived with the multiple remotes for 4 months my wife says it's time to get a universal remote. The end of the line was last week when I was out of town and she wanted to turn Pandora on the WHA; she was not impressed when my reply was that she needed my Iphone...


What hardware would I need to purchase to control the following? All the equipment sits below the TV in a media cabinet but it has solid doors that I want to leave closed, and also since it's a WHA system I want to be able to control the system from the Ipad from anywhere in range of the network.


TV - Panasonic 65VT50

AVR - Denon 1713 w/ Airplay

Cable Box - AT&T Uverse

Game Console - Xbox

DVD - undecided BlueRay player w/ 3D

Media Server - undecided

WHA - Aton DLA4 connected to line out Zone 2 of Denon AVR, Zone 2 amp is cheap Audio Source (read that I need Global Cache GC-CGX adapter cable)


I know that I need the Global Cache WF2IR and the GC-CGX, but don't know if I need more than one WF2IR or other things I'm missing to be able to control the system with doors shut on media cabinet or from another room.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8200_100#post_23134270
> 
> 
> I spend alot of time troubleshooting my devices today. To review, I am using a Digi PortServer TS 16 as an RS-232 gateway. I started today with one of the seven devices working, and now I have four of the seven working.
> 
> 
> The big discovery for me today was that the Digi's port logs will not register if an invalid command is sent to the device. I guess that is the way serial control works; the command to is sent, and the device replies saying I did it, and I'm ready for the next command. I think the Digi is logging the device replies, so if the command sent is invalid, there is no device reply, and no information in the Digi port logs. Once I realized that, I started making progress in fixing my devices.
> 
> Here are the devices I fixed, and how I got them working:
> 
> Denon DVD-3800 BDCI Blu-ray Player
> 
> It turned out this device has a bad power on code, as I discovered in the dedicated thread for the player. So, I manually turned the device on, and the was able to turn it off from the handset. So, it works, but I will need to figure out a work-around for the power on. I tried the "Open/Close" command and "Play", but neither of them worked to power it on. Edit: Turning of the "Power Save" feature allows commands to be received while in Standby.
> 
> JVC DILA-RS35 Projector
> 
> When I researched the serial protocol for this device, the baud rate needed to be 19,200 vice the default 9,600. The funny thing is I put that warning in the Digi PortServer TS Setup Guide to carefully check the basic serial settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had used the copy command in the Digi to set up the remainder of my serial ports, and did not investigate the individual device serial protocols.
> 
> Lumage Radiance XS3D Video Processor
> 
> Since this unit has a male DB-9 port, and I only had male DB-9 to RJ-45 adapters, I had inserted a Female to Female DB-9 cable in between the device and the DB-9 to RJ-45 adapter, in lieu of a gender changer, for a more secure connection. However, the cable apparently was a Null Modem cable, but not identified as such. I removed the cable, using only the DB-9 to RJ-45 adapter, and the device worked.
> 
> Here are the devices I have yet to get working:
> 
> Denon AVR-3312CI AV Receiver
> 
> Since the serial protocol (and commands) are identical to my Denon AVR-4311CI, which is working, I think this is a cabling issue caused by me that I just need to fix. This AVR is in another room, and I had two extra pair of a Cat 5 cable used for IR distribution, so I used three of the conductors. The problem is that it is difficult to get just three wires into slots 4, 5, and 6 of an RJ-45 connector; I think I got one end wrong.
> 
> Denon DVD-2930CI DVD Player
> 
> I believe the commands I found on iRule are not working for this device, so I may have to program them myself from the serial protocol document.
> 
> Monoprice 4 x 4 HDMI Switch
> 
> I believe the commands I found on iRule are not working for this device, but there is no serial protocol document available.
> 
> 
> Mark



If anyone cares







, I have an update to my odyssey:


I got the 3312CI working; it was an RJ-45 termination issue, as I suspected.

Here are the remaining devices I have yet to get working:

Denon DVD-2930CI DVD Player

I believe the commands I found on iRule are not working for this device, so I may have to program them myself from the serial protocol document.

Monoprice 4 x 4 HDMI Switch

I believe the commands I found on iRule are not working for this device, but there is no serial protocol document available.



Does anyone know if the RS-232 codes for Denon Blu-ray and DVD players are the same?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23184012
> 
> Denon DVD-2930CI DVD Player
> 
> I believe the commands I found on iRule are not working for this device, so I may have to program them myself from the serial protocol document.


Looking at this post RemoteCentral:
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/prontopro/thread.cgi?294,last#new 


and comparing it to the device in Builder, the codes look the same, at least for power on, standby, play, pause, and stop.


According to that post, the serial port on the Denon needs to be configured 9600 baud, 8 data bits, EVEN parity, 1 start bit, 1 stop bit. The parity setting is non-standard. Have you tried that?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23184012
> 
> Monoprice 4 x 4 HDMI Switch
> 
> I believe the commands I found on iRule are not working for this device, but there is no serial protocol document available.


Ooohh... That one could be tough. Have you tried contacting Monoprice support directly to see if they can get a protocol doc from their manufacturer, or at least something to try from another model they do have docs for?


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccampb1346*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23183106
> 
> 
> What hardware would I need to purchase to control the following? All the equipment sits below the TV in a media cabinet but it has solid doors that I want to leave closed, and also since it's a WHA system I want to be able to control the system from the Ipad from anywhere in range of the network.



A couple of nebulous things at this point, but I'll try to help out...

Panasonic 65VT50 - IR via emitter if you can run the wire, or blaster on the cabinet.

Denon 1713 - IP (but only one client connection at a time!)

Cable box - IR

Xbox - IR

DVD/BD - IP or IR, or even RS-232 depending on model

Media Server - IP or IR

Aton DLA4 - IR


Not sure about the Aton without doing some reading on it. If there's a front-panel IR input on it, and the slim remote can control all four zones from the front panel, then you can attach an emitter and you don't need an GC-CGX. That adapter only works with a GC-100, anyway.


You'll have to lock a couple of pieces of equipment down before you know for sure, but I'd recommend staying with iTach anyway (vs. GC-100) - especially since you're doing WHA.


So, you have 3-5 IR devices, and 1-3 IP devices. I'd go with an iTach IP2IR if you have ethernet in the cabinet, and a WF2IR if you don't have ethernet in the cabinet. Add a couple of dual-head emitters, and you can handle 5 IR devices right away. Then, if you pick an IR BD player, you can add a dual- or triple-head emitter, or if you go IP, you won't need anything. If you want multi-zone control and feedback over the Denon, add an RS-232 iTach; it supports four client connections simultaneously.


Questions? Ask away.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8200_100#post_23188750
> 
> 
> Looking at this post RemoteCentral:
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/prontopro/thread.cgi?294,last#new
> 
> 
> and comparing it to the device in Builder, the codes look the same, at least for power on, standby, play, pause, and stop.
> 
> 
> According to that post, the serial port on the Denon needs to be configured 9600 baud, 8 data bits, EVEN parity, 1 start bit, 1 stop bit. The parity setting is non-standard. Have you tried that?
> 
> Ooohh... That one could be tough. Have you tried contacting Monoprice support directly to see if they can get a protocol doc from their manufacturer, or at least something to try from another model they do have docs for?
> 
> 
> SC



Holy Parity, Batman! I did not even think to check if the serial protocol was different for that particular Denon device. Again, I only created the Digi setup guide, I don't have to follow it.










I will make that change and try it tonight.


For my Monoprice HDMI Switch, on the page for my switch (PID 5704), this is posted in the knowledge base:


> Quote:
> Question: RS232 Instructions
> 
> 
> Answer: This configuration is *known* to work properly with the 4x4 HDMI Matrix switch (PID 5704) and may be used for testing purposes.
> 
> 
> 1) Build a custom db9 cable. All pins configured straight through, except pins 2 & 3 crossover.
> 
> 
> 2) Get Hercules Terminal for windows. ( http://www.hw-group.com/products/hercules/index_en.html )
> 
> 
> 3) Run Hercules terminal and switch to the serial tab
> 
> 
> 4) Verify com port is the correct port number that you connected to. Baud=9600. Data size=8. Parity=None. Handshake=Off. Mode=Free.
> 
> 
> 5) Make sure you have video sources plugged in and turned on for inputs 1 and 2. Make sure you have a tv (or other display) connected to output A.
> 
> 
> 6) Type “00FFD57B” in the send field. Click the “hex” checkbox. Then click send. This will set the A output to input 1.
> 
> 
> 7) Type “01FED57B” in the send field. Make sure the hex box is checked. Then click send. This will set the A output to input 2.




One thing I never tried was switching the pins on the RJ-45 to DB-9 converter; I currently have it set for Rx on 2, Tx on 3.


Mark


----------



## ccampb1346




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23188868
> 
> 
> A couple of nebulous things at this point, but I'll try to help out...
> 
> Panasonic 65VT50 - IR via emitter if you can run the wire, or blaster on the cabinet.
> 
> Denon 1713 - IP (but only one client connection at a time!)
> 
> Cable box - IR
> 
> Xbox - IR
> 
> DVD/BD - IP or IR, or even RS-232 depending on model
> 
> Media Server - IP or IR
> 
> Aton DLA4 - IR
> 
> 
> Not sure about the Aton without doing some reading on it. If there's a front-panel IR input on it, and the slim remote can control all four zones from the front panel, then you can attach an emitter and you don't need an GC-CGX. That adapter only works with a GC-100, anyway.
> 
> 
> You'll have to lock a couple of pieces of equipment down before you know for sure, but I'd recommend staying with iTach anyway (vs. GC-100) - especially since you're doing WHA.
> 
> 
> So, you have 3-5 IR devices, and 1-3 IP devices. I'd go with an iTach IP2IR if you have ethernet in the cabinet, and a WF2IR if you don't have ethernet in the cabinet. Add a couple of dual-head emitters, and you can handle 5 IR devices right away. Then, if you pick an IR BD player, you can add a dual- or triple-head emitter, or if you go IP, you won't need anything. If you want multi-zone control and feedback over the Denon, add an RS-232 iTach; it supports four client connections simultaneously.
> 
> 
> Questions? Ask away.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Thanks for the help, this is great.


Can you explain what you mean by "IR via emitter if you can run the wire"? The TV is sitting above the stack in a custom built cabinet.


On the AVR, what do you mean by one client connection at a time? I would like feedback and I use the pandora through AirPlay on the denon to play music on WHA


The aton is what I'm most interested in making sure that I can control remotely from all around the house.


Are you saying if I go IP2IR I won't need any single/dual/triple emitters?


Sorry in advance for my ignorance but I am genuinely interested in getting this all straight.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8200_100#post_23192278
> 
> 
> Holy Parity, Batman! I did not even think to check if the serial protocol was different for that particular Denon device. Again, I only created the Digi setup guide, I don't have to follow it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make that change and try it tonight.
> 
> 
> For my Monoprice HDMI Switch, on the page for my switch (PID 5704), this is posted in the knowledge base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I never tried was switching the pins on the RJ-45 to DB-9 converter; I currently have it set for Rx on 2, Tx on 3.
> 
> 
> Mark



For the Denon DVD Player, I guess I under-estimated myself, as I had the Digi PortServer TS set up correctly, with even parity. Since you pointed out the power commands were the same, I tested further by switching my Denon BD player to the Digi port used for the Denon 2930CI DVD player, and the BD player worked fine from that port. I had also previously tested all my Denon RJ-45 to DB-9 adapters, so that is the not the issue. So...maybe there is something in the player that needs to be set properly; I will have to check out the menus later.


For the Monoprice switch, I got it working. I was using a device with IR codes!







I guess when I initially set that one up, I was in a hurry, and it was in the flurry of activity during the Digi setup. That is the reason why it is a good thing to back off for awhile and re-visit something.


Mark


----------



## holyindian

Quick question guys.. I have been able to get XBMC work on the ipad.. I am using MCE, however I have only been able to make XBMC work with moving the cursors via the ipad, but how do i launch XBMC? I have been following the irule guide.
http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/469432 


It shows how to add codes for cursors etc, but does not show how to launch xbmc via irue through a source button. Any help appreciated.


----------



## FSE

Hopefully someone can help me with this connection problem.


Recently I set up Irule to run with 2 android tablets with no problems.

We have 2 Itach WF2IR gateways. Both gateways are working with the Tablets.

We have 2 wireless routers but only use one for the Irule system.

Router is Dlink Dir-601.


What I can't seem to do is get our phones to connect to the gateways. Getting the red arrows when commands are issued.

The phones are HTC DNA's.

The phones can see the router IP address but not the gateways.


I also have the same problem with the our Panasonic plasma phone app.

The app doesn't work with the upstairs router but does work with the downstairs one.


I know this is probably a setup parameter needed in the router but I can't seem to figure out what one.


Any help is greatly appreciated.

Bill


----------



## giomania

Assume you set up (or restored) the gateways on the phones and assigned devices?


That is all I can think of.


Mark


----------



## FSE

Yes I have. The phones will discover the gateways, too.


I other thing I have discovered is that the Dlink list of connected items; cell phones, laptops, etc. does not include the Itachs. Not sure if it should but could be a clue.


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSE*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23199443
> 
> 
> Yes I have. The phones will discover the gateways, too.
> 
> 
> I other thing I have discovered is that the Dlink list of connected items; cell phones, laptops, etc. does not include the Itachs. Not sure if it should but could be a clue.



You need to make sure thst the phones are connecting to the same Router as the iTachs.


My guess is that the two routers are not on the same LAN Segment.


What are the IP addresses of the phones and iTachs?


----------



## FSE

Phones are connected to the same router.


Ist Phone IP is 192.168.0.101

Itachs IP's are 192.168.0.108 and 109


Phones can see the router if I put in 192.168.0.1 but they can't see the Itachs.

The tablets and main computer can see the Itachs.


Pinging the Itachs from the router works.


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSE*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23199547
> 
> 
> Phones are connected to the same router.
> 
> 
> Ist Phone IP is 192.168.0.101
> 
> Itachs IP's are 192.168.0.108 and 109
> 
> 
> Phones can see the router if I put in 192.168.0.1 but they can't see the Itachs.
> 
> The tablets and main computer can see the Itachs.
> 
> 
> Pinging the Itachs from the router works.



How are the routers connected?


----------



## FSE

The downstairs router is where cable comes in.

The upstair router, (this is the one we are using for Irule), is connected to the downstairs by an ethernet cable.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23197082
> 
> 
> Quick question guys.. I have been able to get XBMC work on the ipad.. I am using MCE, however I have only been able to make XBMC work with moving the cursors via the ipad, but how do i launch XBMC? I have been following the irule guide.
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/469432
> 
> 
> It shows how to add codes for cursors etc, but does not show how to launch xbmc via irue through a source button. Any help appreciated.



Ok guys, is this request totally inappropiate, impossible? I know members in here have done it, but i am unable to find a way to start xbmc via irule.


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSE*  /t/1351981/irule/8250#post_23199624
> 
> 
> The downstairs router is where cable comes in.
> 
> The upstair router, (this is the one we are using for Irule), is connected to the downstairs by an ethernet cable.



What port on the upstairs Router is the Ethernet Cable from the downstairs Router connected to?


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8250#post_23199695
> 
> 
> Ok guys, is this request totally inappropiate, impossible? I know members in here have done it, but i am unable to find a way to start xbmc via irule.



Never Mind, i was able to figure out using EventGhost.


----------



## FSE

Upstair router has the ethernet cable in 'internet' port.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23197082
> 
> 
> Quick question guys.. I have been able to get XBMC work on the ipad.. I am using MCE, however I have only been able to make XBMC work with moving the cursors via the ipad, but how do i launch XBMC? I have been following the irule guide.
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/469432
> 
> 
> It shows how to add codes for cursors etc, but does not show how to launch xbmc via irue through a source button. Any help appreciated.


You can use MCE Controller to launch a program. This is explained in the documentation, and I think there are still posts in this thread about it. Look in the commands file and copy the way it opens Notepad. I'd explain more fully but I'm responding via my phone.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8250#post_23199937
> 
> 
> Never Mind, i was able to figure out using EventGhost.


MCE Controller works too. There are devices to control xbmc via Jason.


----------



## cheezit73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8220#post_23173826
> 
> 
> Well on my way with setting up all the devices on the irule, including the Denon 4311CI with the IP2SL (which i had issues with earlier using ip2ir, wanted to thanks every member on this forum who helped me via PM's or on this thread. And a very heartily thank to Steve to be my guiding light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All working well so far.
> 
> 
> Just made buttons for Spotify and JRiver using photoshop, incase anyone wants to use in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen members in here are able to see the album/song currently played and playlists of various players on their ipad's/iphones.. however i havent seen any tutorial for that on the irule support section except for itunes.
> 
> Can i do this via spotify or jriver media player? If so, please can someone post me back to that thread?



Nice job on the buttons. For controlling jriver you can use web gizmo which is just a web based control for jriver. You can embed the webgizmo address as a URL in irule and use it to navigate control and view now playing. Go to jriver interact for info on setting up webgizmo and then the irule tutorial for embedding a URL page.


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSE*  /t/1351981/irule/8250#post_23200002
> 
> 
> Upstair router has the ethernet cable in 'internet' port.



With the cable in the Internet Port you have two separate networks.


You need to turn off DHCP on the upstairs Router and plug the cable into a LAN Port.


----------



## FSE

What exactly will that do? Create one network with 2 wifi antennas?

Are you sure this is causing my problem?


----------



## FSE

I guess I'm a little scared to mess with the system 'cause it takes so long to set it back up.


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSE*  /t/1351981/irule/8250#post_23200833
> 
> 
> I guess I'm a little scared to mess with the system 'cause it takes so long to set it back up.



I left out one important thing in my last post. You need to make sure that the wireless routers do not have the same IP Address.


You are using the router that is attached to your cable provider as both a Router and a Wireless Access Point. The upstairs router will only be used as a Wireless Access Point and not as a router.


DHCP is the function that provides addresses dynamically when a device attaches to the Network. Only one device on the network should be providing this service. That is why DHCP Needs to be turned off on the upstairs Wireless Router.


Before changing anything else on the upstairs router you should change the IP Address from the default. Leave the first three numbers as they are and change the fourth to 254. This should avoid an address conflict.


After changing the IP Address you will need to access the Router with the new address and turn off DHCP.


With the way things are connected now you can access the Internet from devices connected to either router. However, you cannot connect to devices connected to the downstairs router from devices connected to the upstairs router and vice versa.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/8250#post_23200073
> 
> 
> You can use MCE Controller to launch a program. This is explained in the documentation, and I think there are still posts in this thread about it. Look in the commands file and copy the way it opens Notepad. I'd explain more fully but I'm responding via my phone.



Steve thanks for your reply, initially i tried using MCE Controller, i was successfully able to start WMC, and do other things, but i wasnt able to do so with XBMC. i tried modifying the command file as well.. however after an entire day and looking at the data code section in irule builder i realised that the i will have to prefix x0D after every command. But by the time i realized that i had already experimented wtih event ghost and had success with it.

The other thing i like about event ghost is, using it with VoxCommando to control the HTPC with voice commands, infact even home automation. And now i am working on implementing it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKyITuR5wjE 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brqDz26fwAo 


My apologies for bringing an irreverent idea in this thread. But sharing something that i found with an add-on component that can also be used with irule.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/8250#post_23200083
> 
> 
> MCE Controller works too. There are devices to control xbmc via Jason.



I do see a lot of Jason versions of XBMC under the devices section, will you be able to quote which i should use. Although.. eventghost works fine, but i would still like to see if mce works better.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/8250#post_23200284
> 
> 
> Nice job on the buttons. For controlling jriver you can use web gizmo which is just a web based control for jriver. You can embed the webgizmo address as a URL in irule and use it to navigate control and view now playing. Go to jriver interact for info on setting up webgizmo and then the irule tutorial for embedding a URL page.



Thanks for the tip Cheezeit, i learnt about webgizmo from Steve via a pm, i still have to implement it, will try it out on sunday. What about spotify? I use spotify more than any other music player.


----------



## FSE

RD-Everything is currently connected to the upstairs router so I believe connecting the routers from LAN-WAN to LAN-LAN will not help.


I will try it if you can give me some reason for while it will fix my problem with the phones.


----------



## holyindian

@FSE, just adding my two cents, had read on certain forum few weeks back, someone had a similar problem a bit as you. He had multiple devices in his home that were to be hooked on the wifi network and only a few devices were able see the wifi network while scanning for his Sid. While other few we're not able to lookup that Sid, his issue got resolved when he swapped his router with a new dual band router and set two SIDS with 2.4ghz and 5.0ghz bandwidth. The the devices that were not visible earlier were finally working on either of the bandwidth. I am not sure if a new router can fix your issue but you cud take a chance with swapping out one of the Motorola docis 3.0 modem and a strong dual band router such as the asus rt-n66u if it doesn't work u cud always return it back


----------



## petercw2

sorry in advance if I am simply missing the obvious, or don't know how to do a proper "search".

where can I find a library of alternate buttons w/ art (channel icons in particular) from those that come with iRule?


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSE*  /t/1351981/irule/8250#post_23201888
> 
> 
> RD-Everything is currently connected to the upstairs router so I believe connecting the routers from LAN-WAN to LAN-LAN will not help.
> 
> 
> I will try it if you can give me some reason for while it will fix my problem with the phones.



You say "everything" is connected to the upstairs router. Look at both wired and wireless devices. Are all the wireless devices including those that don't find the iTachs connected to the upstairs router? If not, that is the problem.


What is the name of the upstairs wireless? Is it different from the downstairs wireless? Which wireless are the devices that can't find the iTachs connected to?


----------



## FSE

Yes, all wireless devices are connected to the upstairs router including the phones, (that can find the gateways with proper IP addresses via Irule).

People seem to keep thinking that I have some of the pieces on a different WIFI network but I don't, that's what makes this puzzling.

The phones see the gateways on WIFI via Irule but won't send a signal to them.


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSE*  /t/1351981/irule/8250#post_23202784
> 
> 
> Yes, all wireless devices are connected to the upstairs router including the phones, (that can find the gateways with proper IP addresses via Irule).
> 
> People seem to keep thinking that I have some of the pieces on a different WIFI network but I don't, that's what makes this puzzling.
> 
> The phones see the gateways on WIFI via Irule but won't send a signal to them.



What do you see in the lower right corner of the Panel?


Tap on the icon to see list of Gateways on the left and devices on the right.


Are all of your gateways and devices shown?


Go to your equipment where you can see one of the IR emitters. Go to the panel that controls the device with that emitter. Tap one of the buttons on the panel and see if the emitter flashes. If it does, but the device does not respond, go back to the Builder and check that you are using the correct device codes. If it doesn't flash, you probably don't have a green icon in the lower right corner.


----------



## FSE

All gateways and devices are shown in the menu.

No flashing on the Itach when buttons are pressed.

In the upper right I have a spinning wheel that starts out white and then goes to an red icon, (no gateway connection?)

The arrows in the upper left are not green but red when a signal is sent.


----------



## holyindian

Hey guys,


I found this under XBMC Panel, anyone know's where i pick up the blanks, and other icons under these series. The layout can be better, but i am more interested in the buttons, and few icons seen in this screenshot such as the applications and remote icons. Although i can photoshop and make one of these blank buttons in similar glass effect, but the new button does not fit along with the old ones.. even if i try to place them togather, they are a bit way off.


----------



## FSE

OK. I moved everything to the downstairs router and it works, but not well.

The phones seems to still have some issues with communicating with the WIFI, could be the range is too long.

I will update if anything changes but for now it is working, just not as well as I would like.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8200_100#post_23163914
> 
> 
> Serial can be frustrating because there are many non-working permutations and only one that works, so it's easy to chase your tail changing things an never hitting the right combo. The baud rate is wrong and you're trying cables. You finally get the baud rate right, and you've switched to a wrong/bad cable. You get the cable right and baud rate right, but the wrong device was in Builder the whole time. So, you have to get systematic...
> 
> 
> 1. Make sure you are using the Anthem RS-232 device, not the IR device; the default name is "Anthem Receiver/Preamp Main Zone RS232"
> 
> 2. Double-check that the IP2IR's serial port settings are correct, and that they match the Anthem; some Anthem models are configurable in their setup menu, I believe.
> 
> 3. Test several different commands. With power on, try volume up/down, mute, and maybe an input. Make yourself a test page with only 3-4 buttons on it.
> 
> 4. If you've confirmed via all the above, then it's most likely the cable. You'll want to try with the straight cable you have, and if that doesn't work, then a null cable (or a null adapter with the straight cable).
> 
> 
> If you try all that, and you still can't get it to work, then its possible (not likely, but possible) that the iTach could be bad or the serial port on the Anthem could be bad. In that case, you could try controlling another RS-232 device in your system (if you have one available) to confirm if the iTach is working.
> 
> 
> Let me know what you've tried and haven't tried and we can go from there.
> 
> 
> SC



This post reminded me that I wanted to ask why some serial control protocols do not specifically identify the setting for "Flow Control". Perhaps there is another term for this setting? I provide this snip from the Denon AVR-4311CI as a point of discussion:


 


Thanks for any information.


Mark


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8250#post_23206485
> 
> 
> This post reminded me that I wanted to ask why some serial control protocols do not specifically identify the setting for "Flow Control". Perhaps there is another term for this setting? I provide this snip from the Denon AVR-4311CI as a point of discussion:



You can tell there is no hardware flow control because only RXD and TXD are connected (no RTS/CTS). Software flow control is less common, and even then the "non-procedural" comment suggests there is none.


They should be more explicit, but Denon is not known for good manuals in general.


----------



## mijotter

I've looked through these forums and couldn't really find a definite answer so guess I'll ask here.


Does the iRule support sequences? If so how long?


Equipment:

Panny AE8000

Onkyo 809 Receiver

Panny Bluray player

___________DVD/VHS player


I will also have several Insteon light switches with dimmers. Will I be able to set up sequences for one button to hit play on the movie AND dim the lights at the same time?


How many activities and devices can it control?


Also, does anyone use it with a Kindle Fire? Curious about the performance.


Thanks.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/8200_100#post_23208715
> 
> 
> I've looked through these forums and couldn't really find a definite answer so guess I'll ask here.
> 
> 
> Does the iRule support sequences? If so how long?
> 
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> Panny AE8000
> 
> Onkyo 809 Receiver
> 
> Panny Bluray player
> 
> ___________DVD/VHS player
> 
> 
> I will also have several Insteon light switches with dimmers. Will I be able to set up sequences for one button to hit play on the movie AND dim the lights at the same time?
> 
> 
> How many activities and devices can it control?
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone use it with a Kindle Fire? Curious about the performance.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have the app on two original Kindle Fire devices, but have only used it for testing thus far. That said, they seem to work fine.


One day I will sit down and do all the programming required to use iRule full-time. Too many projects...too little time.


Mark


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/8250#post_23208715
> 
> 
> I've looked through these forums and couldn't really find a definite answer so guess I'll ask here.
> 
> 
> Does the iRule support sequences? If so how long?



Yes, a single button can send a sequence of commands (with delays in between if needed). I don't think there's a real limit on the length of a sequence.


You should check the iRule support page on their web site. There are plenty of tutorials and videos that should answer most of your questions.


----------



## Rich Gibson

I'm looking to add control of my Mac Mini with iRule IR commands. Is there a way to find the Apple Re mote ir commands without buying one and using iLearn? Not a big deal though, they cost less than $20.


Thanks, Rich


----------



## mijotter

Ok i'm really starting to like the iRule.


If I go with Insteon dimmer switches and outlets will I still need this: http://www.smarthome.com/2411R/IRLinc-Receiver-IR-to-INSTEON-Converter/p.aspx with the iRule?


If I go with Lutron dimmer siwtches can this: http://www.lutron.com/en-US/Products/Pages/StandAloneControls/Dimmers-Switches/MaestroIRDimmer/Overview.aspx be controlled by iRule?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/8250#post_23212869
> 
> 
> Ok i'm really starting to like the iRule.
> 
> 
> If I go with Insteon dimmer switches and outlets will I still need this: http://www.smarthome.com/2411R/IRLinc-Receiver-IR-to-INSTEON-Converter/p.aspx with the iRule?
> 
> 
> If I go with Lutron dimmer siwtches can this: http://www.lutron.com/en-US/Products/Pages/StandAloneControls/Dimmers-Switches/MaestroIRDimmer/Overview.aspx be controlled by iRule?



i'm not very familiar with lutron, but for insteon, the IRlinc would work, but would be the least desirable option for insteon control. the reason being: you're limited to only a handful of commands, you don't get feedback, and ir can be less reliable than network and serial control since there is no physical connection. other, more common options include a smartlinc (2412n), or a plm (2412s or 2413s) controlled by either an isy99 or 994, a global cache device (ip2sl or gc100), or a digi portserver.


----------



## mijotter

Oh wow that opens up a whole new world as Aladdin would say. Would I only need 1 Smartlinc(2412N) to control the Insteon dimmable light switches and outlets and nothing more?


And I'm guessing iRule can recognize this and be usable through iRule as well?


When using this Smartlinc I still get the normal Insteon dimmable switches and lights correct? Normal wiring as well?


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/8250_50#post_23215624
> 
> 
> Oh wow that opens up a whole new world as Aladdin would say. Would I only need 1 Smartlinc(2412N) to control the Insteon dimmable light switches and outlets and nothing more?
> 
> 
> And I'm guessing iRule can recognize this and be usable through iRule as well?
> 
> 
> When using this Smartlinc I still get the normal Insteon dimmable switches and lights correct? Normal wiring as well?
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch.



If you are going to go with a Smartlinc (for basic control), you may want to look at this kit: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/INSTEON---Starter-Kit---White/5388941.p?id=1218639328882&skuId=5388941 


This is how I started out and yes you only need 1 2412N and you can get get the normal dimmers and light switches...


jidelite


----------



## CentralCoaster

How are you guys organizing your iRule for multi-zone systems.


It seems to be a piece of cake when you're sitting in one room to know how to layout the remote.


However, with 2 or 3 zones, I'm trying to think of the most seamless way to control various zones as I move around the house. The biggest problem is when I'm in a page for zone 1, then I go back to my homescreen to pick a source for zone 2, the iRule doesn't know which page to go back to when I return to zone 1. I have to pick the correct source that is already playing to get to that page.


The problem with this is I have several commands that execute when selecting a source. They work for picking a new source, but when going back into a source that is already playing. those commands are no longer desireable.... and do things such as resetting the pandora station.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8280#post_23220709
> 
> 
> How are you guys organizing your iRule for multi-zone systems.
> 
> 
> It seems to be a piece of cake when you're sitting in one room to know how to layout the remote.
> 
> 
> However, with 2 or 3 zones, I'm trying to think of the most seamless way to control various zones as I move around the house. The biggest problem is when I'm in a page for zone 1, then I go back to my homescreen to pick a source for zone 2, the iRule doesn't know which page to go back to when I return to zone 1. I have to pick the correct source that is already playing to get to that page.
> 
> 
> The problem with this is I have several commands that execute when selecting a source. They work for picking a new source, but when going back into a source that is already playing. those commands are no longer desireable.... and do things such as resetting the pandora station.



thats the exact reason i don't use entrances. in my setup, each activity screen has an "on" button and an "off" button, that run macros to set up, or shut down, the respective activity.


i start with a home screen where you choose your room:

 


from there, you go to a room screen where you choose either an activity or an individual device:

 


and here's an example of my "watch tv" activity screen. note that the words "living room" and "home" in the top left and right corners are links back to the room screen of the room the activity is in, and the home screen of the system. in addition to the name of the room being a link to the room's screen, it also serves to let you know which room you're activity-ing, since a given activity screen looks the same from one room to the next. that way if i pick up one of my remotes and see that it's on "watch tv 1", i'm not left wondering "is this the living room's watch tv 1 activity, or the lounge's watch tv 1 activity".

 


so if i was currently "watch(ing) tv 1" in the living room and i wanted to turn the lounge tv on to that same show then end up back where i started, i would press the following: home, lounge, watch tv 1, on, home, living room, watch tv 1. might seem like a lot when typed out, but in practice it takes about three seconds to execute and doesn't seem any more cumbersome than navigating around any other phone/tablet app.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Thanks, yeah, we are on the same page. So you basically made the ON function separate from entering the page. I guess this would solve part of my problem, just make it a 2 or 3 step process. Maybe I'm being too picky. I think the way you have it is basically how the Denon app works as well.


I'm not using entrances btw, but I do have commands tied to the link that goes to that page, so sort of does the same thing.


I did find that the navigation/back button, which can be either the tablet button, or an iRule button, goes back to the previous PANEL you were in, and to the PAGE you were in within that panel.


This would work great by making each Panel a zone, and putting all the pages in it. Then you could go between panels.




The major problem with this though is then when using drawers half the time it swipes the screen over to the wrong remote. If I could disable the swiping I'd be set.


----------



## CentralCoaster

I guess another option is to pick the device first, TV or Music or Game from the main menu, and then within that page have the ability to turn on/off different zones.


----------



## mickelin

In a complex, multizone setup with lots of equipment and activities, it is really helpful to have a server controlling what's going on rather than trying to do everything in iRule. What you want is state variables and conditional logic, which iRule doesn't support. In my setup, I use EventGhost as the server. iRule sends all commands to EventGhost, which knows exactly what zones are active, which equipment is turned on etc. EventGhost then sends only the required IR or IP signals to the right zone and keeps track through state variables. This approach also allows multiple iRule devices to be used at the same time without any risk for conflict or things getting out of sync.


----------



## cheezit73


Here is what I have done to acomodate multiple rooms and also multiple ipads (ie. I start an acitivity and then leave for work and my Wife needs to then use her ipad to control the system.)  I have found that it is very rare that we have a need to use activities in more than one room at a time allthough my setup allows this to be done and  has worked out well.   What I have done is created a Main Panel in which you first choose the room you want work with.

 



 

 

That will take you to an "Activity" page.  Each activity for that room has a button which contains a macro for all the power and associated setting commands and links to that activities control page. Also directly above each activities button is a clear button which is only a link to that activities remote with no commands.  This gives you a way to navigate into a particular remote without issuing any commands. This allows another irule control device that didn't start the activity to get into it or if you are using your ipad for something else and go back into Irule and it goes to the main panel.

 

Here is a screen capture at the moment I tapped the clear button for Directv which will momentarily glow as it is tapped.

 



 

 

Now as you can see there is also a "Home" button which will take you back from the activity selection page you are in to the main room selection page as well as a power button which only controls shutting down all the devices for the room you are in.

 

Within an activities remote there are buttons on the side that link to that rooms other remotes, these are links only and have no commands, I really don't even need them there but I guess I kept them for looks and at a quick glance it shows you which activity your on with the blue active light. Also there is another "Home" link which links from the remote back to that remotes room activity page, not the main room selection page.

 



 

 

I have found this to work really well and even supports more than one room at once as you can always navigate back into an already active rooms remotes without running any commands.

 

Hope this helps.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Anyone here using Denon feedback?


I'm using NSE feedback to get track, artist info, but I can't figure out the proper prefix to remove the strange ascii character from the feedback.


Denon and other online stuff lists it as this here:


NSE1※


But copying and pasting that doesn't work. Adding that character causes the feedback to no longer work at all.


How do I add this unknown ascii character to the prefix in iRule builder?


----------



## CentralCoaster

Anyway to get feedback to display on top of a button? It keeps getting hidden behind.


If its not possible I'll have to stick the button the background and use an invisible button over it... bleh.


Just started on the feedback today. Sucks as you can't build graphics or logic into it, but I'm trying some creative ways of faking it. I'll post if I can get a good result.


Thanks btw cheezit. Nice ui. Looks like unless I can figure out a way to start a source and re-enter a source with the same macro... i'll have to have two different ways into the remote. BTW if you group all your zone 1 pages into a panel you can use the "back" navigation from any zone 2 page to get back to your previous zone 1 page. I don't like this though because then the user can get lost in the pages of a zone if they swipe.


----------



## BroncoSport

Anyone have issues using IR to a DVDO iScan Duo? I am trying to set a button to 1) move my Panamorph lens sled and 2) hit the button on the DVDO to get to the user preset for stretching the picture. The Panamorph codes work perfectly but even with a single button press code for the DVDO... the DVDO acts like it is getting 4-8 button presses.


I have even deleted ALL of the codes for this button and started over, but every time the DVDO cycles through a bunch...as if I was standing there with the factory remote and holding down the button.


It is really frustrating because it's obvious that the IR code is correct, but maybe the Global Cache is sending a long burst.


Anyone ever see this and have a solution??


Thanks


----------



## ecrabb

BroncoSport,


I don't know why they do, but some devices are designed to only take a single command instead of a repeated command.


Try this:

1) Select one or two codes in the DVDO device you're having trouble with

2) In the code property box (lower-left), change the 'repetition' field from its default '3' to '1'

3) Save, sync, and test


If that works, change the rest of codes in the DVDO device to repetition 1.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## BroncoSport

Thanks, I will give that a shot.


----------



## CentralCoaster

I had issues with double or triple repeated commands on many of my devices. I have them all set at 1 now. I don't know why they have it defaulted to 3.


----------



## GoodToGo1

Are majority of people here using Apple devices with iRule or on Android tablets/phones? Cant seem to find much about iRule on Android..


----------



## ecrabb

iRule has been around much longer on iOS, so there just aren't as many Android users. Generally speaking, I'd say the iOS version probably offers a bit better, more solid experience on iOS, but that's probably more my impression than anything else. There are plenty of users using iRule on the popular Android devices, and if the forum posts are any indication, pretty successfully so. Plus, there are some posts on the iRule forum indicating the developers are working on the Android version right now, so the Android version will get a lot more of the functionality and maturity that's missing from the current version.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8200_100#post_23234899
> 
> 
> iRule has been around much longer on iOS, so there just aren't as many Android users. Generally speaking, I'd say the iOS version probably offers a bit better, more solid experience on iOS, but that's probably more my impression than anything else. There are plenty of users using iRule on the popular Android devices, and if the forum posts are any indication, pretty successfully so. Plus, there are some posts on the iRule forum indicating the developers are working on the Android version right now, so the Android version will get a lot more of the functionality and maturity that's missing from the current version.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Is the Android app available in Google Play the same as the one available in the Amazon App Store? I am wondering if the Kindle Fire app has the same functionality as the app for other Android tablets.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## CentralCoaster

I have it installed on a Kindle Fire and my Samsung phone, and iphone. Have been doing most of the testing on my samsung, but the kindle appears to have all the functionality there. If anything it's better than the phone which doesn't like to wake up as quickly when starting the app.


----------



## Rich Gibson

Hi! I'm adding an Apple remote to control my XBMC and am partially done. I've converted all but one of the remote's commands to an "Apple Remote" Global Cache codes section of the device using iLearn. My problem is I am unable to get the select button to work; all the others move the cursor fine. I've tried fifteen or twenty separate I/R codes and none of them work. The sequences follow pretty closely changing only a few of the variables each time but no luck. I checked device browse in iRuleBuilder with no luck. Can anyone help me with this?


Thanks, Rich


----------



## CentralCoaster

I had mixed results using the iLearn feature. I decided instead to find the manufacturer's published hex codes for my receiver and a method to convert them over to the format used in iRule. I'd search for something like that published for your device.


----------



## Rich Gibson

Thanks for the hint. It seems others who have found codes get a string twice as long for that key as I'm getting using Ilearn. Unfortunately none of the ones I found work. At least this is a start. I appreciate your help! Searching around it looks like that particular command has a repeating string. Checking some samples at remotecentral.com the hex values do in fact have double length string for that button. It repeats but the ending three digit appears to be twice the value of the lst three in the first segment. I tired a simple copy with the doubled last value but it didn't work. I think I'm close.


Further research shows for that single button there is a duplicate (concatenated) string. http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2011/05/11/apple-aluminum-remote-codes/ I also found a similar revelation at remotecentral.com http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-discrete/thread.cgi?6290 When I iconvert-ed the hex string from remote back to global cache codes it is doubled.

38000,1,1,343,172,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,65,21,22,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,22,21,65,21,22,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,1673,343,172,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,22,21,65,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,1673,343,86,21,3732


I am confused about which of the numerous slightly varying strings iLearn generated to use and whether or not the second series' last three character string should be doubled. More importantly I would like to know what setting (or why) of iLearn is truncating the entire signal.


4/24/13 Further research: "The codes from all Apple remotes ever made are identical. The small exception is that the silver remote sends TWO codes for the Select and Play/Pause button." I just tried and 'surprise' the play/pause button does not work either. I'm a bit closer except none of the one I can find on internet searches work. iLearn does NOT copy the second string..or I'm doing something wrong with iLearn.


Rich


----------



## CentralCoaster

The iLearn would give me much longer codes than the kaseiko codes for my Denon converted to. I don't know why. They usually performed the same function, so I didn't think much of it. And not necessarily any part of it being the same. I guess perhaps there's different ways of communcating the same thing. The codes can be state secrets with some manufacturers, while others publish them.


----------



## mijotter

Anyone know if iRule can learn to control these:

http://www.amazon.com/Lightmates-Wireless-Lights-Remote-Batteries/dp/B007SRJME8


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/8280#post_23241970
> 
> 
> Anyone know if iRule can learn to control these


I see no references to "IR" or "standard IR remote" or the like, so without getting into weird DIY hacks using a contact closure, I'd say probably not.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/8280#post_23241970
> 
> 
> Anyone know if iRule can learn to control these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lightmates-Wireless-Lights-Remote-Batteries/dp/B007SRJME8




No dice. From the ad, 90% sure that's RF not IR.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8280#post_23237901
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hint. It seems others who have found codes get a string twice as long for that key as I'm getting using Ilearn. Unfortunately none of the ones I found work. At least this is a start. I appreciate your help! Searching around it looks like that particular command has a repeating string. Checking some samples at remotecentral.com the hex values do in fact have double length string for that button. It repeats but the ending three digit appears to be twice the value of the lst three in the first segment. I tired a simple copy with the doubled last value but it didn't work. I think I'm close.
> 
> 
> Further research shows for that single button there is a duplicate (concatenated) string. http://hifiduino.wordpress.com/2011/05/11/apple-aluminum-remote-codes/ I also found a similar revelation at remotecentral.com http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-discrete/thread.cgi?6290 When I iconvert-ed the hex string from remote back to global cache codes it is doubled.
> 
> 38000,1,1,343,172,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,65,21,22,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,22,21,65,21,22,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,1673,343,172,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,22,21,65,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,22,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,65,21,1673,343,86,21,3732
> 
> 
> I am confused about which of the numerous slightly varying strings iLearn generated to use and whether or not the second series' last three character string should be doubled. More importantly I would like to know what setting (or why) of iLearn is truncating the entire signal.
> 
> 
> 4/24/13 Further research: "The codes from all Apple remotes ever made are identical. The small exception is that the silver remote sends TWO codes for the Select and Play/Pause button." I just tried and 'surprise' the play/pause button does not work either. I'm a bit closer except none of the one I can find on internet searches work. iLearn does NOT copy the second string..or I'm doing something wrong with iLearn.
> 
> 
> Rich



I gave up and at the suggestion of a member at another site found out that XBMC worked on network IP through HTTP. I set it up using the XBMC JSON FRODO device and it works like a charm! Anyone want to buy a slightly used Aluminum Apple Remote?


Rich


----------



## mijotter

Isn't there a device that can change RF to IR or Wireless?


----------



## FSE

Anyone having problems with Pronto Hex Codes?

No matter what I try I can't get the Itach to output a command from Hex code for my Barco 808s projector.

I even had Irule convert the codes from the CCF file and still no go.

I get the green arrows and other device codes sent to the same IR port work but nothing works with hex codes.

I feel there must be something fundementally wrong but I can't find it and the Irule folks can't either.


----------



## ecrabb

FSE, as a former CRT guy, I'll try to give you a hand.. A couple things...


1) I assume you have a factory Barco IR remote so you know that the IR receiver on the projector is enabled and working, right?


2) Have you set the 808 to IR address #0?


3) If so, are you using lighted emitters, or have you used the camera trick so you can confirm your emitter is flashing/working when you push buttons in iRule?


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/8280#post_23247162
> 
> 
> Isn't there a device that can change RF to IR or Wireless?


"RF" is a very nebulous term. That's like saying two people should be able to communicate because they can both speak. Of course, one could speak Mandarin, and another French, and be completely incapable of speaking to one another.


I wouldn't go so far as to say it's impossible, but I'm comfortable saying the only way I'd be certain you could make it work would be to take an iTach IP2CC or GC-100 and use the contact closures to trigger the switch, but that would require some disassembly, probably some soldering, and basic electronics knowledge. So, unless you're comfortable with all that, I'd say move on and look for something that can be controlled with an IR remote, which can then be emulated with a GC IR gateway.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## FSE

ecrabb-

I have the barco remote and it is set to 0.

I have tried to learn the codes but neither the barco remote or my nevo remote would record a sent command. As a test I used another remote and it worked with the Itach Ilearn tool.

The Itach is not flashing when a command is sent by the tablet. Nor is the emiiter flashing that I can see. Other commands for other devices do flash and work fine. BTW the arrows are flashing green on the tablet when Barco commands are sent.

It may have worked when I had other commands set up in sequence with the Barco Hex Commands but I need to experiment some more to check this.


I'm an experienced programmer and a troubleshooter and I have tried quite a few things to get this to work. This is not obvious, (or maybe too obvious).

Next I will try and use a known good Hex code to see if that works. If you have one please send it to me or I will find one on the internet forums.

-Bill


----------



## FSE

Just got home and put in a different device code from one of the forums and it works!!!

So it must be something with the Barco Hex Codes.


----------



## xb1032

No problem here using pronto hex codes to to the itach to my Sony HW50ES projector. I had to use Pronto Hex Codes for several of the commands which weren't in the existing Sony IR code database.


----------



## jrwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSE*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23249888
> 
> 
> Just got home and put in a different device code from one of the forums and it works!!!
> 
> So it must be something with the Barco Hex Codes.



A former Barco user here too ( 1208/2 - still hanging ). The Barco IR codes are a bit of a challenge for learning devices as the IR stream is unmodulated. Glad you got it working!


----------



## FSE

Thanks but, I did not get it working.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

If Barco codes are unmodulated then I don't think they will work with Global Cache devices. As far as I know GC devices can't send unmodulated codes.

*Edit:* Actually it looks like there is an option to turn off the IR carrier (i.e. to send an unmodulated signal).


----------



## snodric

XBMC (Frodo) - I just upgraded to Frodo and one of the buttons (My Movies) no longer works and there isn't an equivalent code in the iRule device for XBMC Frodo. I've tried all of the other XBMC Frodo devices that others have uploaded that have a 'My Movies' device code, but without luck. What am I missing?


I've also found that iRule's device codes for the transport functions (i.e. play, pause, rewind, ff, stop) only work for movies and not for music. Anyone else having this problem? I noticed that someone has shared their XBMC Frodo device in the iRule Builder (XBMC - JSON (Hugo)) and he has separate codes for the music transport.


Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## andymo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8300_100#post_23246510
> 
> 
> I gave up and at the suggestion of a member at another site found out that XBMC worked on network IP through HTTP. I set it up using the XBMC JSON FRODO device and it works like a charm! Anyone want to buy a slightly used Aluminum Apple Remote?
> 
> 
> Rich



I have been having trouble getting iRule to control anything in XBMC. I have a network gateway set to the proper IP, using port 9090 and I get a green 'transmission icon' when I press stuff on the iRule (using the JSON FRODO device) but I see nothing happingin on the xbmc. Did you say you used HTTP ? You mean an HTTP gateway ?


----------



## windshear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FSE*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23250481
> 
> 
> Thanks but, I did not get it working.



Im not sure which GC you are using. I just checked in my GC100 there is an option under the IR to turn off the carrier.A while back I used that for my Sony Projector when I sent the IR via Hard wire on its IR trigger in. It works also with an unmodulated signal.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andymo*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23255451
> 
> 
> I have been having trouble getting iRule to control anything in XBMC. I have a network gateway set to the proper IP, using port 9090 and I get a green 'transmission icon' when I press stuff on the iRule (using the JSON FRODO device) but I see nothing happingin on the xbmc. Did you say you used HTTP ? You mean an HTTP gateway ?



Yes, set up as an HTTP gateway, of course you have to go into XBMC System>Settings>Services>Webserver "Allow control of XBMC via HTTP" select (blue) port 8080.


----------



## Rich Gibson

The situation is I have a mac mini with eye tv HD and xbmc running. I take the output of the mini and route it through an hdmi cable to an input on my Integra DTR 40.2. I am familiar with setting up networks for my Insteon devices and using ilearn.app to create commands for specific devices. Right now when I want to go to XBMC I have to go to my keyboard and bring it up (on the Mac in OSX) then I can use the XBMC panel I created.


What I would like to do is to create a panel in iRule, click on a button to go to the mini input on the Integra (I can do that already) and pop up XBMI (or Eye TV HD) on top. I have read about Remote Buddy but I don't know how to write macros, etc. Can this be done? Would someone give me a link so I can dig on my own, or better yet, some instruction on how to go about doing this?


Thanks, Rich


----------



## bemiddy

Has anyone been using any of the cheaper Chinese Android tablets for iRule?


I have been using iRule with my Nexus 7 for a few months now and loving it, but would like a secondary remote. I don't really want to spend the $200+ dollars for another nexus 7 for something that wont be used as often or for anything other then iRule. Is there a good cheaper alternative?

I started looking online and found the Ainol Novo 7 Venus, which looks the same as a nexus 7, with a slower processor @ half the price. I am looking mainly for something with the same screen res as the nexuz 7, 1280x800, so I don't need to recreate all my panels.


Any Suggestions would be great!


Thanks,

Brett


----------



## andymo

Rich - thanks so much. I kept reading that it should be a Network gateway and thus never tried it HTTP. It now works !


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andymo*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23256466
> 
> 
> Rich - thanks so much. I kept reading that it should be a Network gateway and thus never tried it HTTP. It now works !



Woo hoo! You're welcome.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windshear*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23255552
> 
> 
> Im not sure which GC you are using. I just checked in my GC100 there is an option under the IR to turn off the carrier.A while back I used that for my Sony Projector when I sent the IR via Hard wire on its IR trigger in. It works also with an unmodulated signal.



That would probably be what he was looking for. I didn't realize it had that option.


----------



## holyindian

Is there a way to launch Netflix through Xbox with a dedicated single button click, instead of having to turn on xbox, and trying to navigate through the netflix app by scrolling around?

I have seen posts for roku, not sure if it can be done through XBox or Apple TV. Any command/code/macro.. or anything else? Anyone?


----------



## obie_fl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bemiddy*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23256449
> 
> 
> Has anyone been using any of the cheaper Chinese Android tablets for iRule?
> 
> 
> I have been using iRule with my Nexus 7 for a few months now and loving it, but would like a secondary remote. I don't really want to spend the $200+ dollars for another nexus 7 for something that wont be used as often or for anything other then iRule. Is there a good cheaper alternative?
> 
> I started looking online and found the Ainol Novo 7 Venus, which looks the same as a nexus 7, with a slower processor @ half the price. I am looking mainly for something with the same screen res as the nexuz 7, 1280x800, so I don't need to recreate all my panels.
> 
> 
> Any Suggestions would be great!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brett


I'm a iOS household but have been looking for an inexpensive Andriod tablet for the same reasons you site. I'd be interested in any suggestions also.


ETA: Just noticed Newegg has refurbed Nexus 7 for $149, tempted.


----------



## Mark Guebert

Does anyone have information on using Irule with Eventghost. What I am thinking of trying to do, is use eventghost to store and trigger events with irule. This way I can store event states similar to the way harmony remotes work.


As an example, events will be defined in eventghost, called by Irule. Essentially all of the IR transmission would be done by eventghost through GC IP2IR. Is this possible? I have searched but there does not seem to be plugins for what I am wanting to try.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Any tips on using the iLearn feature? I'm having very spotty luck using my new Denon AVR remote.


Most of the time it doesn't pick up any command. It takes frustrating attempts at restarting the software and player and only works when I'm fed up and about to give up.


The computer says it's connected, the iTach ip is fixed now, and I'm aiming the remote directly at the sensor on the back of the iTach. Long button pushes, short, etc.


There's some functions that only work as I want through the remote.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Guebert*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23258615
> 
> 
> Does anyone have information on using Irule with Eventghost. What I am thinking of trying to do, is use eventghost to store and trigger events with irule. This way I can store event states similar to the way harmony remotes work.
> 
> 
> As an example, events will be defined in eventghost, called by Irule. Essentially all of the IR transmission would be done by eventghost through GC IP2IR. Is this possible? I have searched but there does not seem to be plugins for what I am wanting to try.



Are you using this to try and build logic into iRule? Like, if the TV is turned on, then remember zone 1 is on TV, etc, so other functions don't screw it up? If so I'm interested.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23259997
> 
> 
> Any tips on using the iLearn feature? I'm having very spotty luck using my new Denon AVR remote.
> 
> 
> Most of the time it doesn't pick up any command. It takes frustrating attempts at restarting the software and player and only works when I'm fed up and about to give up.
> 
> 
> The computer says it's connected, the iTach ip is fixed now, and I'm aiming the remote directly at the sensor on the back of the iTach. Long button pushes, short, etc.
> 
> 
> There's some functions that only work as I want through the remote.



It isn't iLearn, it's the reader on the iTach. Basically it's crap. Buy a USB-Serial converter from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Adapter-Prolific-PL2303HX-Chipset/dp/B00425S1H8/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1367281755&sr=8-9&keywords=usb-serial+converter . Download the driver from their site. In iLearn select GC-IRL Serial, USB-Serial com port 1,1,1,1,1,300,20. Follow the tutorial. Oh yes, you have to reboot your computer after installing the driver and plugging in the device. I use a Mac. PC may vary a bit. It's rock-solid for me, although it finally had a hiccup with the Apple Remote's center and fwd/pause buttons. I was able to get all the commands for my Integra DTR40.2.


Rich


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23259997
> 
> 
> There's some functions that only work as I want through the remote.


Like what? If it isn't anything that any of us might be even remotely (excuse the pun), then iRule should build it into the device; you shouldn't have to learn the commands for mainstream devices.


SC


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23253339
> 
> 
> XBMC (Frodo) - I just upgraded to Frodo and one of the buttons (My Movies) no longer works and there isn't an equivalent code in the iRule device for XBMC Frodo. I've tried all of the other XBMC Frodo devices that others have uploaded that have a 'My Movies' device code, but without luck. What am I missing?
> 
> 
> I've also found that iRule's device codes for the transport functions (i.e. play, pause, rewind, ff, stop) only work for movies and not for music. Anyone else having this problem? I noticed that someone has shared their XBMC Frodo device in the iRule Builder (XBMC - JSON (Hugo)) and he has separate codes for the music transport.
> 
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.



I've figured out a 'workaround' for this issue. You can install the MCERemote Addon into XBMC (Frodo) and then use the 'mce controller v2' device in the iRule users section of devices. The 'pause' code is actually a 'play/pause' code. Just put that code on top of the play/pause button (you can still use the official iRule code for play (that works for movies) on the same button. Likewise for the 'stop' button.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23260927
> 
> 
> I've figured out a 'workaround' for this issue. You can install the MCERemote Addon into XBMC (Frodo) and then use the 'mce controller v2' device in the iRule users section of devices. The 'pause' code is actually a 'play/pause' code. Just put that code on top of the play/pause button (you can still use the official iRule code for play (that works for movies) on the same button. Likewise for the 'stop' button.



I'm looking at Add-ons - Program Add-ons under settings and there is no MCERemote Addon or XBMC.org add-ons. Any suggestions?


Thanks, Rich


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23260866
> 
> 
> Like what? If it isn't anything that any of us might be even remotely (excuse the pun), then iRule should build it into the device; you shouldn't have to learn the commands for mainstream devices.
> 
> 
> SC



This in particular is a Denon remote command that skips songs when in Pandora but doesn't do some unwanted things while operating the internet radio. The commands in the database sometimes (rarely) are less specific than the ones on the remote. I'm forced to operate pandora and internet radio from the same page due to how i'm setting it up to work around some feedback limitations of the denon.



The commands in iRule devices are good, but not complete, there are a ton of other commands not in there. For the Denon for example, they publish all their IP and IR commands, there's a ton of them! Some of the iRule commands are generic and vague, or don't even work on my particular model.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23260569
> 
> 
> It isn't iLearn, it's the reader on the iTach. Basically it's crap. Buy a USB-Serial converter from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Adapter-Prolific-PL2303HX-Chipset/dp/B00425S1H8/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1367281755&sr=8-9&keywords=usb-serial+converter . Download the driver from their site. In iLearn select GC-IRL Serial, USB-Serial com port 1,1,1,1,1,300,20. Follow the tutorial. Oh yes, you have to reboot your computer after installing the driver and plugging in the device. I use a Mac. PC may vary a bit. It's rock-solid for me, although it finally had a hiccup with the Apple Remote's center and fwd/pause buttons. I was able to get all the commands for my Integra DTR40.2.
> 
> 
> Rich



Ok, but what's missing? How is this going to read the IR signal? I have a good USB-serial converter at work.


Or are you supposed to hook this up to the rs232 jack on the equipment to your pc? I'm confused.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23261300
> 
> 
> Ok, but what's missing? How is this going to read the IR signal? I have a good USB-serial converter at work.
> 
> 
> Or are you supposed to hook this up to the rs232 jack on the equipment to your pc? I'm confused.



Sorry, I omitted the critical device! The converter plugs into a Global Cache GC-IRL I/R reader. http://www.amazon.com/Global-Cach%C3%A9-GC-IRL-Cache-Learner/dp/B000R8KNE8 Disregard the single 1 star review. The reviewer was upset he had to buy the converter. It was like night and day. When I tried the iTach reader I had to hold the thing in my hand and move it back and forth and it read the signal perhaps one out of 100 tries.


As I explained I have a Mac. They don't have any serial ports. I also tried a USB-serial converter I had on hand. I spent a week searching for drivers for it and never got it working. Try the one you have at work first but. At around $12 this one and the driver are a solid match.


I realize it's another fist full of dollars for the GC-IRL but before I got it I spent literally hours and hours and emails and eventually phone calls to try to get the I/R signal. Since then it's been a breeze. As you can see I've posted my I/R codes on several devices recently.


Again, sorry for the omission.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23260927
> 
> 
> I've figured out a 'workaround' for this issue. You can install the MCERemote Addon into XBMC (Frodo) and then use the 'mce controller v2' device in the iRule users section of devices. The 'pause' code is actually a 'play/pause' code. Just put that code on top of the play/pause button (you can still use the official iRule code for play (that works for movies) on the same button. Likewise for the 'stop' button.



HOWEVER, still have the problem of not having a device code for 'My Movies'. I tried using the code from the mce controller (for myvideos and changing it to mymovies) but that didn't work... Has anyone got any ideas how to get the device code for 'My Movies' for XBMC (Frodo)?


----------



## Mark Guebert




> Quote:
> Are you using this to try and build logic into iRule? Like, if the TV is turned on, then remember zone 1 is on TV, etc, so other functions don't screw it up? If so I'm interested.




Yes that is my intention, having the functions in eventghost should make it easier to develop screens for different devices and make configuration changes easier also,


----------



## kumar2k

Noob to iRule. Came across this promising software recently and hoping it will address my 'simple' needs.







Just ordered the IP2IR.


Here's my equipment list

in the media cabinet , I have

1. Marantz CD Player

2. Panny BD

3. HK AVR 7200

4. TWC HD DVR

5. JVC Cassette Deck


In the living room (I run a 40ft cables under the floor) I have Panny VT20 (connected wireless) and B&W Speakers



My simple needs are

1. Watch movie - through AVR and surround speakers

2. Watch movie - at times through Panny BD Vierra (Netflix and such) and tv speakers bypassing AVR

3. Watch TV - most of the time I don't use the AVR and speakers and rely on the tv speakers

4. Watch TV - certain events through my AVR and speakers

5. Listen to Music - CD

6. Listen to Music - Pandora, Spottify, Shoutcast (through the BD player)



I started playing around with the trial version of the builder yesterday. With my gateway still in order, do you think I can use the IP connection of the Panny TV and Panny BD and create simple macro to turn on TV power and browse through BD menus? Or even for that do I need irule router?


----------



## BroncoSport

You will have to have a Global Cache device of some kind (depending on your needs) to receive the signals wirelessly over your computer network and send the IR or serial signal to each device. The only exception would be devices that have cat5 connections and are able to be controlled via a computer network.


For example I use cat5 to control my JVC projector and IR blasters from a Global Cache device to my DVDO iScan Duo and a serial cable from the Global Cache to my Pioneer AVR. There are a lot of possibilities.


You will also need to buy some IR blaster cables and/or serial cables for appropriate devices.


The macros are easy to setup once you learn the iRule system. Watch their demo videos to learn how and experiment. There will likely be a lot of tweaking until you iron out all the bugs, but once you do it's a cool interface.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kumar2k*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23262779
> 
> 
> Noob to iRule. Came across this promising software recently and hoping it will address my 'simple' needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered the IP2IR.
> 
> 
> Here's my equipment list
> 
> in the media cabinet , I have
> 
> 1. Marantz CD Player
> 
> 2. Panny BD
> 
> 3. HK AVR 7200
> 
> 4. TWC HD DVR
> 
> 5. JVC Cassette Deck
> 
> 
> In the living room (I run a 40ft cables under the floor) I have Panny VT20 (connected wireless) and B&W Speakers
> 
> 
> 
> My simple needs are
> 
> 1. Watch movie - through AVR and surround speakers
> 
> 2. Watch movie - at times through Panny BD Vierra (Netflix and such) and tv speakers bypassing AVR
> 
> 3. Watch TV - most of the time I don't use the AVR and speakers and rely on the tv speakers
> 
> 4. Watch TV - certain events through my AVR and speakers
> 
> 5. Listen to Music - CD
> 
> 6. Listen to Music - Pandora, Spottify, Shoutcast (through the BD player)
> 
> 
> 
> I started playing around with the trial version of the builder yesterday. With my gateway still in order, do you think I can use the IP connection of the Panny TV and Panny BD and create simple macro to turn on TV power and browse through BD menus? Or even for that do I need irule router?



Looks good. You can probably get away with just a single iTach. I got the wired itach unit and installed my modem and router in the equipment closet too, so the other stuff is hardwired easily also.


I have the IR blaster controlling all the non-networked components in my equipment closet, and even certain functions on the networked ones. And the 2 other ports go out to feed a tv and projector outside the closet. The iTach comes with the blaster and 3 single IR emitters. All I had to get was some extension cable for the tv and projector emitters.


Put everything else on the network that you can so you can use feedback. The $50 was well spent. Wish I had got it sooner before setting up the remote halfway. It will affect how you decide to configure it. You might be ok without it if only doing 1 zone. For 2 zones I like it because I can jump back and forth between zones without getting lost on what the other one is doing.


The TV speaker option should be fine if you're just doing one zone. I couldn't on mine because on my 2nd video zone my amp can't play the audio signal from the HDMI (typical limitation). It only passes it through. So I have to use analog from the video source to get it to the speakers. This becomes an issue because my Sony TV doesn't have a discreet way of selecting internal speaker vs. amp. I can only toggle it, so inevitably when switching zone 2 from music to TV I get the echo of analog (amp) and HDMI (tv) audio playing at the same time and have to switch it off. If that's confusing I can probably explain it better.


I'm a little disappointed to see Spotify wants $10/mo to use on my Denon.










The iRule is working quite well with the crappy TWC cable box too as long as you program it correctly. 8300HD.


You can also have webpages embedded in iRule. This is handy if one of your components give you web-based ip control of features that are otherwise hard to program into iRule, or that have additional feedback like album art that iRule can't display otherwise.


----------



## kumar2k

OK, I tried to create a simple activity to

'watch a movie' - Switch on BD player, delay, switch on TV.


Now only my BD player is IP enabled. I could not find a IP enabled TV in the list (either IR or IR + RS232).

So I created the activity - knowing that my TV won't turn on - and synched my iphone though HTTP Gateway , port 80, and POST method (default).

After synching ... voila! when I click on the Watch a movie button on the home screen on my iphone - my BD player turns on.


Excited!!


One thing I have noticed, my wireless network has slowed in general when I access through my laptop since I connected through iRule. anyone noticed this? or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## CentralCoaster

BTW I thought the trial version was pretty useless. Until you have a whole bunch of IP controlled devices you're gonna need the iTach to do any sort of worthwhile testing.


I'm happy so far with the iRule but the builder and programming is a long process for me because i'm a perfectionist. But I appreciate how customizable it is.


----------



## andymo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8300_100#post_23260569
> 
> 
> It isn't iLearn, it's the reader on the iTach. Basically it's crap.



From my experience the iTach reader is crap because it is installed poorly. I believe mine was pointing "up" in the unit.


Quick workaround is to use the circuit board out of it's case.

- take the iTach apart and slide it out of it's case. Pretty easy to do as it is just slid in the aluminium tube with rubber end caps.

- reconnect the cables

- point your remote-to-be learned at the circuit board from the top.


Long term workaround

- take circuit board out

- drill 3/8" hole in aluminium case above where the IR sensor is

- reassemble

-cover hole with electrical tape (but leave a flap so you can pull it to expose the hole)


It works well for me !


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Guebert*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23258615
> 
> 
> Does anyone have information on using Irule with Eventghost. What I am thinking of trying to do, is use eventghost to store and trigger events with irule. This way I can store event states similar to the way harmony remotes work.
> 
> 
> As an example, events will be defined in eventghost, called by Irule. Essentially all of the IR transmission would be done by eventghost through GC IP2IR. Is this possible? I have searched but there does not seem to be plugins for what I am wanting to try.



Eventghost rocks wiht irule. I have added eventghost with extensive functions in irule. All you need is eventghost plugin for any specific application, and just by adding simple commands like push1, push2 etc and adding it to the buttons in the irule builder and mapping those events in EG to the plugin's command you can do almost anything possible for that app.

Even though irule does not have a spotify plugin, but i was able to map it to irule, and do everything i can do on the spotify app via irule.

A lot of people in here use MCE for XBMC and other things, but there were tons of things i could not do with mce with XBMC Frodo, but with EvengGhost.. i can do almost anything by adding buttons in irule and mapping them to the eventghost plugin events.

I think EG is the way to go instead of MCE for irule.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bemiddy*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23256449
> 
> 
> Has anyone been using any of the cheaper Chinese Android tablets for iRule?
> 
> 
> I have been using iRule with my Nexus 7 for a few months now and loving it, but would like a secondary remote. I don't really want to spend the $200+ dollars for another nexus 7 for something that wont be used as often or for anything other then iRule. Is there a good cheaper alternative?
> 
> I started looking online and found the Ainol Novo 7 Venus, which looks the same as a nexus 7, with a slower processor @ half the price. I am looking mainly for something with the same screen res as the nexuz 7, 1280x800, so I don't need to recreate all my panels.
> 
> 
> Any Suggestions would be great!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brett



Recently i picked up three kindle fire's for 79 bucks (refurb... that were as good as new), using irule and home automation modules on them. Have mounted them on the wall and now they act as a home automation control display. Works fantastic.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andymo*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23263600
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> It works well for me !



That's great it works and ingenious solution. I took it out of the case very early on but it would not work. I cradled that

puppy in my hands and rotated it, up, down, around close, far..nada. I'm having a blast configuring my system not only

for the iPad but my Galaxy S3, Tab2 7 and Tab2 10.


----------



## snodric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23260997
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Add-ons - Program Add-ons under settings and there is no MCERemote Addon or XBMC.org add-ons. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich



To install this add-on you (remember this is for XMBC (Frodo) must do so from the Add-on Manager from within XBMC by going to:


Settings

Add-ons

Get add-ons

XBMC.org Add-ons

Program Add-ons

MCERemote

Install


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8310#post_23260997
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Add-ons - Program Add-ons under settings and there is no MCERemote Addon or XBMC.org add-ons. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rich


There is a device called MCE Controller V2 that lets you send commands to a windows PC, and can be used to control almost any program that has focus. There are tutorials about it on the iRule site and a commands file that you can download with extra commands. In essence the program lets you simulate key presses on a keyboard, including combination keys. It has all of the usual play, pause, next, previous, stop, left, right, up, down, enter, etc., commands to navigate within a program and play files. And it can launch PC programs, exit programs, put your computer to sleep, and other useful things. I use it in connection with my J. River Media Center device to control that program, and with the XBMC Frodo device to control XBMC.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23264540
> 
> 
> To install this add-on you (remember this is for XMBC (Frodo) must do so from the Add-on Manager from within XBMC by going to:
> 
> 
> Settings
> 
> Add-ons
> 
> Get add-ons
> 
> XBMC.org Add-ons
> 
> Program Add-ons
> 
> MCERemote
> 
> Install



There is no MCERemote on my version of Frodo. Movie Quiz and then Netwalk Game.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23264562
> 
> 
> There is no MCERemote on my version of Frodo. Movie Quiz and then Netwalk Game.


You can use the MCE Controller V2 device in the iRule builder to use MCE Controller to control your PC, without dealing with XBMC add-ons.


----------



## Mark Guebert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23264327
> 
> 
> Eventghost rocks wiht irule. I have added eventghost with extensive functions in irule. All you need is eventghost plugin for any specific application, and just by adding simple commands like push1, push2 etc and adding it to the buttons in the irule builder and mapping those events in EG to the plugin's command you can do almost anything possible for that app.
> 
> Even though irule does not have a spotify plugin, but i was able to map it to irule, and do everything i can do on the spotify app via irule.
> 
> A lot of people in here use MCE for XBMC and other things, but there were tons of things i could not do with mce with XBMC Frodo, but with EvengGhost.. i can do almost anything by adding buttons in irule and mapping them to the eventghost plugin events.
> 
> I think EG is the way to go instead of MCE for irule.



I did find that, but what I could not determine is a way to send IR commands from EG to the GC IP2IR, I know it can be done if I want to tackle writing a plugin for EG, but I am not a programmer so it would be a huge undertaking for me. I was hoping there would be a solution already done for EG, but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Guebert*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23265046
> 
> 
> I did find that, but what I could not determine is a way to send IR commands from EG to the GC IP2IR, I know it can be done if I want to tackle writing a plugin for EG, but I am not a programmer so it would be a huge undertaking for me. I was hoping there would be a solution already done for EG, but it doesn't look like it.



I use the itach IP2IR. But let me tell u this.. for xbmc u dont need ip2ir.

Are you looking to configure xbmc or HTPC via EG.

For your computer/XBMC you gotta configure your HTPC via network gateway in ur irule app.. use ur HTPC's IP address to add the details to the app. Its the same IP you will be using for ur XBMC with a port that you have manually added to ur XBMC settings.

Trust me no amount of coding or extensive knowledge of Networking required for this.

I can do a youtube video explaining how make this work.


Your imagination can do wonders with EventGhost.. I have created playlists in JRiver media player and saved it to mpl format playlist of different genres such as rock, metal, pop, christian.. etc, created seperate buttons in the ipad for all the genres of playlist, and have added event to launch the mpl playlist with the click of these buttons.

Plus automating many other softwares that i use with my gaming HTPC.

There are already pre-created plugins in by a great team of developers at eventghost, all you gotta do is download them and add it to your eg plugin folders directory, plugins for winamp, spotify, chrome, keyboard, mouse (yes u can actually have ur ipad as touch screen mouse with EG) etc.

For the wife i can have set two buttons for KLove and Moody channel as swell directly through their website... wiht event ghost u can open streaming webpages.

Feedback is just awesome. I am learning as i go, when i started i had no clue on where to begin with, but Steve helped a lot, i needed a start, now i am learning my way through without doing coding and developing.


I'll make a video with the step by step setup and configuration on youtube by afternoon.


----------



## Mark Guebert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23265574
> 
> 
> I use the itach IP2IR. But let me tell u this.. for xbmc u dont need ip2ir.
> 
> Are you looking to configure xbmc or HTPC via EG.
> 
> For your computer/XBMC you gotta configure your HTPC via network gateway in ur irule app.. use ur HTPC's IP address to add the details to the app. Its the same IP you will be using for ur XBMC with a port that you have manually added to ur XBMC settings.
> 
> Trust me no amount of coding or extensive knowledge of Networking required for this.
> 
> I can do a youtube video explaining how make this work.
> 
> 
> Your imagination can do wonders with EventGhost.. I have created playlists in JRiver media player and saved it to mpl format playlist of different genres such as rock, metal, pop, christian.. etc, created seperate buttons in the ipad for all the genres of playlist, and have added event to launch the mpl playlist with the click of these buttons.
> 
> Plus automating many other softwares that i use with my gaming HTPC.
> 
> There are already pre-created plugins in by a great team of developers at eventghost, all you gotta do is download them and add it to your eg plugin folders directory, plugins for winamp, spotify, chrome, keyboard, mouse (yes u can actually have ur ipad as touch screen mouse with EG) etc.
> 
> For the wife i can have set two buttons for KLove and Moody channel as swell directly through their website... wiht event ghost u can open streaming webpages.
> 
> Feedback is just awesome. I am learning as i go, when i started i had no clue on where to begin with, but Steve helped a lot, i needed a start, now i am learning my way through without doing coding and developing.
> 
> 
> I'll make a video with the step by step setup and configuration on youtube by afternoon.



Everything you mention is good stuff, I was wanting to go a step further and use EG to track event states, so when I swtich activities, say between watching tv and watching a movie or PS3 that Irule doesn't have to turn off the tv and then back on, same with the reciever and the extender I am using. That's why I want EG to control the GC IP2IR and use Irule to send the commands to EG.


----------



## giomania

With the discussion around EventGhost, it makes me wonder what are the differences between using the MCEController application in iRule versus using EventGhost?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## CentralCoaster

  


I.... must... have.... the.... codes!


----------



## CentralCoaster

My iRule isn't waking up my Denon AVR using network control.


It was before switching it to fixed IP. The network controls all work fine once it is turned on, so it's obviously linking up. And the Denon turns on fine from its own web interface, so that tells me it's a situation with iRule not connecting initially.


I have it set to port 23 in iRule, and the network control on the Denon is set to "Always On", meaning it should be awake and looking for that signal.


Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Guebert*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23266104
> 
> 
> Everything you mention is good stuff, I was wanting to go a step further and use EG to track event states, so when I swtich activities, say between watching tv and watching a movie or PS3 that Irule doesn't have to turn off the tv and then back on, same with the reciever and the extender I am using. That's why I want EG to control the GC IP2IR and use Irule to send the commands to EG.



Why will your TV or other sources have to shutdown and restart while switching sources.

While watching cable, if i switch to xbox or HTPC all i have to do is go back to home screen which is activated through a single home button on every irule page and hit the xbox source button which in turn activates the denon AVR's gaming hdmi source, and turns the xbox on, the xbox button on the homepage is a link as well that takes me to a page with xbox controls and on the same page on sides i have turn off buttons for all the other components such as dish receiver, oppo BDP. It isnt hard as it sounds, just use your imagination. There is no need of EG to control all these.


----------



## kumar2k

where can I get some 'decent' documentation on feedback - what it can and can not do and such.

Their support website is not really that helpful.


This may be already voiced here, but just for the record, I feel this is a great product, but lacks good documentation and support.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Available feedback is going to be highly dependent on the device.


Download the feedback codes from irule for your device for starters. But on my Denon AVR, the iRule stuff is limited in usefulness. I was able to find the network protocol published by Denon that shows all the available feedback commands. My denon will output volume as MV400 or MV410, MV420, etc. It will output source as SIDVD, SIBLURAY, etc. Then in iRule you tell it the prefix of what you're looking for "MV" for master volume or "SI" for source. Then you can tell it what values to look for after that prefix, and have it display that in iRule, or even rename the receiver output to something of your choosing. When the receiver sends SIBLURAY, your iRule will be looking for prefix of SI, then looking for value of BLURAY, and then displaying "Playstation" on your remote.


Generally though, the device will only update a feedback if there is a network command affecting it. "source" feedback will update only if you change the source via network IP control, or if you query it via IP control.


Query is a command in the device tab, not the feedback tab. There are also different types of query. Query volume level, query source, etc. Generally you want to use a query on your entrance page. So when you go to your FM tuner controls, no matter from which page, it will query the receiver volume, station info, etc. Depending on what your receiver can communicate.


I think stuff hooked up by rs232 can give feedback also.


I'm only querying the AVR receiver, and it seems good enough. I don't need a cable box feedback to tell me what channel I'm watching.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23268168
> 
> 
> Why will your TV or other sources have to shutdown and restart while switching sources..



Agreed, unnecessary with discreet commands and a well organized UI.


If I'm watching tv in the bedroom and want to play music instead, I:


click home button on TV page. ( i have this on every page) tv stays on. because who knows, I could be selecting dvd or netflix.


from home screen, which i have buttons for all sources for all zones. I select Tuner or Pandora for zone 2. TV has a discreet command to power off when choosing those inputs. If the tv was already off, it doesn't know any better, doesn't care.


Now within each source page, I have a power button that kills all components that are serving just that source. Kills zone 2 receiver, and the tv.


I also have the same power button on the home screen, one for each of 3 zones.





About the only thing I'd really need logic for, is for iRule to keep track of the state of zone 2 so I can jump back into the correct page after tweaking zone 1. Currently all I get is text feedback to tell me what source zone 2 is on. The main issue with this is if I reeneter pandora, it will kill the song its on and restart pandora.


----------



## vikingpower

I have a iTach WF2SL connected to a Sherbourne PT-7030 surround processor via RS232. The remote commands works great but I can't get the feedback working. I know the unit supports feedback and I really want feedback on volume, surround mode and input. Here you can see a excerpt from the manual regarding feedback:  

Here is the complete PDF file: http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0172/4516/t/3/assets/sherbourn_pt-7030_RS-232_codes_2012_12_10.pdf


----------



## Mark Guebert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23271319
> 
> 
> Agreed, unnecessary with discreet commands and a well organized UI.
> 
> 
> If I'm watching tv in the bedroom and want to play music instead, I:
> 
> 
> click home button on TV page. ( i have this on every page) tv stays on. because who knows, I could be selecting dvd or netflix.
> 
> 
> from home screen, which i have buttons for all sources for all zones. I select Tuner or Pandora for zone 2. TV has a discreet command to power off when choosing those inputs. If the tv was already off, it doesn't know any better, doesn't care.
> 
> 
> Now within each source page, I have a power button that kills all components that are serving just that source. Kills zone 2 receiver, and the tv.
> 
> 
> I also have the same power button on the home screen, one for each of 3 zones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the only thing I'd really need logic for, is for iRule to keep track of the state of zone 2 so I can jump back into the correct page after tweaking zone 1. Currently all I get is text feedback to tell me what source zone 2 is on. The main issue with this is if I reeneter pandora, it will kill the song its on and restart pandora.



Mainly because 3 out of 5 devices in the main living area do not have discreet codes. Granted the only device that would not need the tv on is my Sonos box, but I still don't want the PS3 on if I am watching tv or listening to music. My main goal was to make it as Wife friendly as I can like my harmony remote without the need to keep the remote pointed at the devices which at times causes issues.


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark Guebert*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23265046
> 
> 
> I did find that, but what I could not determine is a way to send IR commands from EG to the GC IP2IR, I know it can be done if I want to tackle writing a plugin for EG, but I am not a programmer so it would be a huge undertaking for me. I was hoping there would be a solution already done for EG, but it doesn't look like it.



Thanks, unfortunately I have a Mac.







(


----------



## petercw2

I've seen a few mentions here of some trying to use feedback for the Oppo103, but I was of the understanding that feedback doesn't work with Oppo and iRule.

Am I mistaken and if someone who has successfully got it to work, PM me, that would be much appreciated.


Somewhere I read (or was told) that Oppo was working with Roomie, or suggesting Roomie to their customers and that feedback was available exclusively to Roomie.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

RS-232 feedback works fine in iRule with the Oppo Blu-ray players, but first you have to enable it by sending a special command (#SVM 3\x0d). By default the player doesn't send any useful feedback, and you can't configure this through the menu.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vikingpower*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23271908
> 
> 
> I have a iTach WF2SL connected to a Sherbourne PT-7030 surround processor via RS232. The remote commands works great but I can't get the feedback working



Can you tell us exactly what you tried so far to get it working? The problem is the format is complicated, because lots of different information is returned at once. Displaying the text string should not be difficult, but I don't think you'll be able to decode all the flags.


----------



## BroncoSport

Changing the repeat to 1 for the DVDO iScan Duo didn't change the behavior for a 4 button press command.







I even have increased the delay to 1 sec between command and the DVDO still acts like someone is hitting the button rapidly about 10 times. Very frustrating becuase this is the only command that "hangs" for the DVDO (of the ones I use with iRule...ON OFF INPUT1 INPUT2 ASPECT 16:9)


I tried to plug into the IR IN on the rear of the unit straight fro the Global Cache but it didn't see any commands at that point so I am not sure what's up there.


I am beginning to believe that that particular button press code is corrupt. Very frustrated with things right now. This is the ONLY command for the entire theater that is giving me problems. All I want to do is hit the 2.35:1 button to engage my Panamorph lens (that works) and stretch the picture via the DVDO.


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23274245
> 
> 
> RS-232 feedback works fine in iRule with the Oppo Blu-ray players, but first you have to enable it by sending a special command (#SVM 3\x0d). By default the player doesn't send any useful feedback, and you can't configure this through the menu.



So there is no option for IP for Oppo and iRule? I don't see it in the device list, just RS232 and IR


----------



## obie_fl

AFAIK Oppo hasn't finalized their IP protocol yet. I've been anxiously awaiting it also.


----------



## kumar2k

I got the IP2IR yesterday and installed it. For my testing purpose I am using the blaster. I am able to control my BD player (through IP), CD player (through Blaster) and TWC Cable Box (through Blaster).


However, I am unable to connect to Harman Kardon AVR7200.

In the iBuilder, I used Harman Kardon Receiver/Preamp HK Series All Models as my device. On the iPhone app, I use connect to them through IR Blaster. I also tried IR emitter and moved them all over to find an eye contact , still does not work.


Anyone here using HK receiver and share how you used it with iRule?


Also I have a HDMI switch with remote - is there a way to program that? I am sure it will not pop up in the device list.



UPDATE: Nevermind! I had to choose "Harman Kardon Receiver/Preamp Main Zone All Models"



Yea.. more playing to do.


Btw, if anyone knows how to get my HDMI switch controlled (though a minor issue for now), I would greatly appreciate.


Thanks


----------



## vikingpower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23274256
> 
> 
> Can you tell us exactly what you tried so far to get it working? The problem is the format is complicated, because lots of different information is returned at once. Displaying the text string should not be difficult, but I don't think you'll be able to decode all the flags.


The only thing I've tried is to create a new feedback and then put the following into the "starts with" field: "\xFE*\x31\xA5\x20". Then I created a new numeric code I called "Volume". After this I have no idea how to move on... I'm happy if I can get the volume feedback, but input and surround mode would also be very nice!


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I know a lot of people are starting to use Android tablets with iRule. I've really enjoyed the experience on my 7" original Kindle Fire. I got my kids some ultra cheap knock-off level tablets at Big Lots for Christmas. They didn't even come with the play store so I had to do some real digging to root it and get the google market place on there and working. They have lower resolution than the Fire and I didn't want to create a new handset in irule to run on them.


Recently my original ipod touch died. We have a newer Touch that is the main remote for our living room but I liked to have a backup and a remote to use in the family room and kitchen if the living room was in use. My Fire pretty much stays in the basement theater. So i was on the lookout for a new tablet. i didn't want to break the bank and I couldn't bring myself to upgrade by going with the new Fire HD or other higher res model.


Newegg ran a shell shocker deal on this:


Avatar Sirius S701-R2A-1 Tablet ARM Cortex-A9 1.0GHz Single Core 7" 1GB DDR3 Memory 4GB NAND Flash Mali-400, with 3D accelerator

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834686007 


The best thing is that is shares the same 1024x600 resolution as my Kindle so the same handset works on it just fine. The deal at $69 was too good to pass up.


The screen is the biggest issue. It has pretty terrible off access viewing, but with a remote you're looking directly at it. Not good for sharing videos with a group though. The touch interface is very snappy, I played with it while watching a recorded basketball game last night and did a lot of fast forwarding using my swipe commands and it felt identical to the Kindle in that respect.


This thing isn't state of the art by any stretch, but with an iRule license, an Itach and this tablet a new user could be up and running for a little over $200. For me, it seamlessly dropped in to my system and works like a charm.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vikingpower*  /t/1351981/irule/8370#post_23293652
> 
> 
> The only thing I've tried is to create a new feedback and then put the following into the "starts with" field: "\xFE*\x31\xA5\x20". Then I created a new numeric code I called "Volume". After this I have no idea how to move on... I'm happy if I can get the volume feedback, but input and surround mode would also be very nice!



Did you read the tutorials on the iRule website: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/471847-tutorial-feedback-pro-license- 


Also a good place for iRule help these days is: https://getsatisfaction.com/irule 


All I can tell from the info you gave is that you should not have the * in the "starts with" field, but that alone won't get it working.


To extract specific items like volume from the 42 character text string, you have to know exactly what the text string is for different types of feedback (the document doesn't describe it, except to say that it represents the text message displayed on the two lines of the front panel display).


You could start by simply displaying the entire 42 character string (make sure you put the feedback item in a large field, and enable scrolling, otherwise nothing might be displayed). Then make a note of exactly how the text looks for volume feedback, so you can then create a new feedback item specifically to extract the volume.


I don't think you'll be able to do anything with the data flags that are returned.


----------



## holyindian

I am trying to implement keyboard functionality to the iphone 5. I do see a iPhone 5 keyboard layout in irules image library, but not able to find proper blank icons. I tried to create some, and they dont sit well on the layout.. its a nightmare.

I have already done this on my iPad, using the Keyboard layout image as a static background, and adding transparent icons and assigning EventGhost alphanumerical commands.


Anyone has these blank icons for iphone 5 keyboard layouts?


----------



## cowboyzx6

Any discreet codes for Comcast cable box? The on/off function is really what I am looking for. Sometimes they just don't get processed correctly and then everything down the line gets corrupted.


----------



## mdavej

I don't think so. If you find one, post back. A lot of us would be interested.


----------



## FSE

I while back I tried to get my Itach Wifi to IR to work with my older Barco 808s CRT projector. I couldn't get that to work so...

I bought a used GC-100-12 and now I'm trying to get the RS-232 serial codes to work.

I can talk to the GC-100. I have set up the serial port baud rate to match the Barco.

But, I don't know what the strings would look to send to the Barco. Searches on Irule and Gobal Cache are not helping.

The codes are available here:

http://www.curtpalme.com/docs/RuncoDTV992_User.pdf 

See Appendix 1


Can anyone tell me what format I should put these codes into a network command in Irule? Or maybe it should go in the Pronto Hex command?


Thanks,

Bill


----------



## ecrabb

Hi FSE,


Looking at the Barco manual, they give you a nice table of commands, so it's just syntax. Create the commands under the Network heading of a new "Barco 808" device.


The manual says, this command is POWER ON:

$02 $00 $00 $51 $0A $00 $00 $01 $5C


In iRule, a '\x' denotes a hex byte, so that command would look like this:

\x02\x00\x00\x51\x0A\x00\x00\x01\x5C


No spaces, no tabs; nothing but a backslash-x, followed by a byte. With the Barco, there should always be nine (9) bytes.


Serial can be a challenge because there are several things that must all be exactly right, or control won't function. If one thing is incorrect, you can change the others as much as you want, and it won't matter. Worse, you can chase your tail where everything but one thing is right, and in trying o diagnose, break one of the correct things while you fix the correct thing, and it still won't work. There are three things that can be wrong on the iRule/gateway side of things. Throw a device in there that may not be configured to accept commands, and it can be a real pain.


I know you already said you checked baud rate, but I'm going to put in the list of things to check/try.


1. Baud rate on GC-100/iTach matches projector

2. Cable not correct; if null, try straight, or if straight, try null.

3. Make sure device (like your projector) is configured to accept/respond to commands via the serial port.

4. Double-check command protocol. If you think you have #1 and #2 correct, use a tool like GC's iTest to take iRule out of the equation.


That's it. Double-check those things, and you should be able to get it going.


SC


----------



## FSE

Thanks,

I did try exactly that and it didn't work but, now I know it should work. So I will check everything in the setup again.

Bill


----------



## CentralCoaster

Anyone having issues with multiple handsets? I'm having a hard time getting both handsets to connect to my iTach (IP/gateway). It seems to work on one or the other, but not if I try to get on both in the same viewing session, or even within hours of using the other one.




The denon AVR has some intermittent connection issues as well, but I don't think that's related. That gives a yellow symbol (some gateways not connected) vs. now that I'm getting a red symbol (no gateways connected.) All IPs are fixed.


----------



## jeepin01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8370#post_23325206
> 
> 
> The denon AVR has some intermittent connection issues as well, but I don't think that's related. That gives a yellow symbol (some gateways not connected) vs. now that I'm getting a red symbol (no gateways connected.) All IPs are fixed.



I've been experiencing a number of connectivity issues that seemed to correspond to my Android tablet being updated to 4.2. Can't speak to the multiple handset issue, but I do think there may be something in the updated OS that isn't playing nice. Both of my Itachs recently began intermittently disconnecting/(sometimes) reconnecting. Network is rock solid so I have no doubt it's the app. My help requests unfortunately went unanswered by their customer support. I think their next major update is in beta so I'm hoping that will solve it.


This is not much help, I know, but I can confirm you aren't the only one that's had issues pop up lately.


----------



## ntk1

hello


i have epson projector connected via rs232, and i need help with the feedback formula, i want to see the feedback of the contrast, it is 1-255, but i want to display it like in the projector menu -24 to 24 125=0, but i have no idea what to do with the formula, so please help


also few more thinks


wanted to know if i can send info from eventghost to irule, i know how to send from irule to eventghost with the broadcast plugin, i tried to do it with network sender but it wont work


i saw pepole that did sliders in there remotes, how can i make a slider (i know its "fake" slider)


and last thing, can i connect something like this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RS232-RS485-to-TCP-IP-ARP-UDP-Ethernet-Serial-Device-Server-Reliable-Performance-/110966090543?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d6182b2f 


instead of the global cache?


Thanks!


----------



## FSE

Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!










I got the serial codes to work with my Barco 808s. It's like hitting yourself in the head with a hammer; it feels so good when you can stop.


Many thanks to Ecrabb, and Wolfman (on Curt's forum). GC and Irule tried to help with the IR solution so they get a nod.


Bill


----------



## gadgetfreaky

Anyone try the Liftmaster 2.0 myQ with iRule? remote garage control via iphone/android.

http://www.amazon.com/LiftMaster-888LM-Security-Upgrades-Previous/dp/B00B8BFG0O/ref=pd_bxgy_hpc_img_y 


It tells you if it's open or closed and if open how long it was open for. you can of course remotely open/close.


Ideally though I'd want this in iRUle as to not launch a separate app. anyone try it yet?


I'll probably also hook up an IP Camera or dropcam so I can see it before closing.


----------



## isisyodin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetfreaky*  /t/1351981/irule/8370#post_23330876
> 
> 
> Anyone try the Liftmaster 2.0 myQ with iRule? remote garage control via iphone/android.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/LiftMaster-888LM-Security-Upgrades-Previous/dp/B00B8BFG0O/ref=pd_bxgy_hpc_img_y
> 
> 
> It tells you if it's open or closed and if open how long it was open for. you can of course remotely open/close.
> 
> 
> Ideally though I'd want this in iRUle as to not launch a separate app. anyone try it yet?
> 
> 
> I'll probably also hook up an IP Camera or dropcam so I can see it before closing.



Interesting. I didn't know there was an IP module for garage doors. I was thinking of doing a custom controller with a raspberry pi. Is this thing WiFi capable? I didn't read all the specs.


----------



## gadgetfreaky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isisyodin*  /t/1351981/irule/8370#post_23331135
> 
> 
> Interesting. I didn't know there was an IP module for garage doors. I was thinking of doing a custom controller with a raspberry pi. Is this thing WiFi capable? I didn't read all the specs.




yes, that unit ties to this unit which is the wireless gateway.
http://www.amazon.com/Liftmaster-828LM-Garage-Internet-Gateway/dp/B005FT4N2M/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_y 


I saw a few other solutions in this thread for the garage but it included what seemed like a tougher install ?


----------



## gadgetfreaky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isisyodin*  /t/1351981/irule/8370#post_23331135
> 
> 
> Interesting. I didn't know there was an IP module for garage doors. I was thinking of doing a custom controller with a raspberry pi. Is this thing WiFi capable? I didn't read all the specs.




yes, that unit ties to this unit which is the wireless gateway.
http://www.amazon.com/Liftmaster-828LM-Garage-Internet-Gateway/dp/B005FT4N2M/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_y 


I saw a few other solutions in this thread for the garage but it included what seemed like a tougher install ?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

That liftmaster device looks nice. Unless the IP commands are published you might have some difficulty using it within irule without launching a separate app.


As an aside, I use the gc-100 contact closures and a cat6 cable to control my doors with irule. Wired two wires to the button on the wall and then back to my rack to the gc-100. Added commands CLOSE delay OPEN in irule.


This triggers the door to open and close and works like a charm. Unfortunately I am unable to check state. As mentioned above I am thinking of adding an IP camera for this.


Benefit is that it was no out of pocket cost as I had everything I needed on hand.


----------



## gadgetfreaky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8370#post_23332742
> 
> 
> That liftmaster device looks nice. Unless the IP commands are published you might have some difficulty using it within irule without launching a separate app.
> 
> 
> As an aside, I use the gc-100 contact closures and a cat6 cable to control my doors with irule. Wired two wires to the button on the wall and then back to my rack to the gc-100. Added commands CLOSE delay OPEN in irule.
> 
> 
> This triggers the door to open and close and works like a charm. Unfortunately I am unable to check state. As mentioned above I am thinking of adding an IP camera for this.
> 
> 
> Benefit is that it was no out of pocket cost as I had everything I needed on hand.



Do you use a cat6 i addition to 2 wires? or are you using 2 wires from the cat6 for the contact closure? i'm in the middle of pre-wiring so I can run a cat6 to the garage. I guess I should run it next to the garage opener?


I was just going to mount a dropcam in the corner to see if the garage was open or not.


----------



## gadgetfreaky

anyone know if the liftmasterq & irule would work?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetfreaky*  /t/1351981/irule/8370#post_23333342
> 
> 
> Do you use a cat6 i addition to 2 wires? or are you using 2 wires from the cat6 for the contact closure? i'm in the middle of pre-wiring so I can run a cat6 to the garage. I guess I should run it next to the garage opener?
> 
> 
> I was just going to mount a dropcam in the corner to see if the garage was open or not.



I just used 2 wires from the cat6 cable. I have 2 doors, so for door 1 I used orange and orange/white and for door 2 used green and green/white. Stripped them, connected them in tandem on the garage door button mounted on the wall with the existing wires that go to the door opener motor and then back to the gc-100 contact closure.


The gc-100 contract closure relay commands are already in the builder, after that is was a simple drag and drop of the commands in to the GUI. Now when I go on walks with the kids I only need my phone which I take with me anyway. I was looking in to adding one of those exterior keypads or another solution from smartlinc or something like that liftmaster product above, but all required additional expense. I already had the gc-100 and before finishing my basement I ran 2 cat6 to my garage so it all came together.


I use the Tasker app on my phone and it launches iRule when it connects to my home wifi signal so as soon as I approach my driveway my phone automatically opens to the garage door home page and is ready to to go.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8300_100#post_23335860
> 
> 
> I just used 2 wires from the cat6 cable. I have 2 doors, so for door 1 I used orange and orange/white and for door 2 used green and green/white. Stripped them, connected them in tandem on the garage door button mounted on the wall with the existing wires that go to the door opener motor and then back to the gc-100 contact closure.
> 
> 
> The gc-100 contract closure relay commands are already in the builder, after that is was a simple drag and drop of the commands in to the GUI. Now when I go on walks with the kids I only need my phone which I take with me anyway. I was looking in to adding one of those exterior keypads or another solution from smartlinc or something like that liftmaster product above, but all required additional expense. I already had the gc-100 and before finishing my basement I ran 2 cat6 to my garage so it all came together.
> 
> 
> I use the Tasker app on my phone and it launches iRule when it connects to my home wifi signal so as soon as I approach my driveway my phone automatically opens to the garage door home page and is ready to to go.



I already have exterior keypads on the garage doors, but was thinking to do the same, since I have a GC-100-12 I have no use for currently. Adding the cat 5/6 to the contact closures directly on the openers (in tandem) would work the same, right?


I just wanted to make sure.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8370#post_23337175
> 
> 
> I already have exterior keypads on the garage doors, but was thinking to do the same, since I have a GC-100-12 I have no use for currently. Adding the cat 5/6 to the contact closures directly on the openers (in tandem) would work the same, right?
> 
> 
> I just wanted to make sure.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



I didn't test that, but that makes sense. The contact closure relay just connects the positive terminal to the negative terminal to complete the circuit and then turns it off again. A button press on garage door button does the same thing. My 2 motors are pretty far apart and with only 1 spare cat6 cable to work with it was easier to connect at the buttons which are on the wall next to each other rather than the motors.


----------



## gadgetfreaky

Has anyone gotten iRule to work with Somfy Digital Network Shades?


I'm about to get Somfy motorized shades installed but I'm not sure if/how they would work with iRule?


----------



## mdavej

If iRule can learn or take pronto hex, it should work fine. I've seen Somfy codes at remotecentral and in the JP1 database before. So somebody has them working on some remote.


----------



## gadgetfreaky

also, i'm debating between full on control4 right now or just starting with iRule for now. I'm trying to figure out though on iRule.


Can I set things on schedules? So for example every morning at 8am open the shades and at 4pm start closing them? or is that not possible?


I was hoping to use iRule and just mount a few iPads around the house. Ideally I want to control shades and the home theater.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetfreaky*  /t/1351981/irule/8370#post_23344596
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten iRule to work with Somfy Digital Network Shades?
> 
> 
> I'm about to get Somfy motorized shades installed but I'm not sure if/how they would work with iRule?


Somfy RTS is easy, but the SDN protocol is a pain. You have to do it for each and every command, which is why there is no direct support for it in iRule Builder. However, if you're comfortable with Mac/PC utilities and digging into protocol, you can do it yourself with the Somfy utility - a PC tool that will help you write the commands.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetfreaky*  /t/1351981/irule/8370#post_23345244
> 
> 
> also, i'm debating between full on control4 right now or just starting with iRule for now. I'm trying to figure out though on iRule.


The results will be similar in most ways, but the process and expenses are quite different between the two solutions. If you're like a lot of us here and like to get your hands dirty with software, protocols, and cables, you don't mind if it takes some time and effort to figure out how to make something work and make it your own, then iRule is a great option. On the other hand, if you'd rather pay someone to just have something be done and working, and you don't mind having no control over it (other than paying somebody to make changes), Control 4 may be a good option. A third option would paying a professional integrator to build your iRule setup and get you off the ground, and then leave you with an open, customizable, configurable system that you own and do with what you please.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetfreaky*  /t/1351981/irule/8370#post_23345244
> 
> 
> Can I set things on schedules? So for example every morning at 8am open the shades and at 4pm start closing them? or is that not possible?
> 
> 
> I was hoping to use iRule and just mount a few iPads around the house. Ideally I want to control shades and the home theater.


A theater and some shades is a pretty simple setup, both hardware-wise and implementation, and no problem for iRule. But, iRule by itself won't do scheduling. You need some kind of appliance or server sitting on the network running 24/7 to handle those scheduled events. A side benefit is that you could automate more than just shades if you enjoy it. Personally, I love having my lighting automated, and will never go back to a "normal" lighting system.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## petercw2

is there anyway to manually set the app to dim the screen? like a button/command/setting?


pretty sure I'm going to realize its under my nose.


thanks


----------



## kriktsemaj99

I just lower the brightness in the iOS settings before running iRule.


----------



## petercw2

considered that, but because my iPad is used for more than just iRule that isn't a great solution for me..


i just wondered if iRule had built in the option to manually set it to dim, or maybe reducing the delay before it does


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/8400#post_23349046
> 
> 
> considered that, but because my iPad is used for more than just iRule that isn't a great solution for me..
> 
> 
> i just wondered if iRule had built in the option to manually set it to dim, or maybe reducing the delay before it does



Under Settings in iRule try setting "Dim on idle" On.


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/8400#post_23348938
> 
> 
> is there anyway to manually set the app to dim the screen? like a button/command/setting?
> 
> 
> pretty sure I'm going to realize its under my nose.
> 
> 
> thanks



If your iPad is jailbroken then get ScreenDimmer. It will completely turn off the back-light and leave the iPad running. When you touch the screen again the back-light comes back on. It can be left like this for days and it will not drain the battery one bit. Pretty cool mod.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/8400#post_23349046
> 
> 
> i just wondered if iRule had built in the option to manually set it to dim, or maybe reducing the delay before it does


No, nothing currently that allows you manually engage the screen dimming, and the delay before it does dim isn't adjustable. The adjustable dim time would be a very nice feature. It's too long, IMHO.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> ...
> 
> If your iPad is jailbroken then get ScreenDimmer. It will completely turn off the back-light and leave the iPad running. When you touch the screen again the back-light comes back on. It can be left like this for days and it will not drain the battery one bit. Pretty cool mod.


 

This little gem of an app is actually the (only) reason why I jailbroke my iPads.

It is beyond me why such basic feature is not already included in the iOS.

____

Axel


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8400#post_23349455
> 
> 
> It is beyond me why such basic feature is not already included in the iOS.


The thing is, the way we use these devices just isn't the typical use case. iRule happens to have a very low CPU utilizationMost people if they had that feature, they'd be leaving an app like Angry Birds or some 3D game running, the screen would dim, they'd walk away, and the device would be dead in two hours. They'd then take it into the Apple Store or ***** to Apple support that the battery life is pathetic.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## wingnut4772

Hi guys, what hardware would I need to get to operate an Anthem D2v 3d with iRule? Do I have to use the serial port?


----------



## obie_fl

You can use either ir or serial. Serial opens up the world to feedback if you want to go there.


----------



## bemiddy

With the Automation that is now available in iRule, has anyone added lighting macros, like an all off macro that turns off everything in time for bed? or a 'no one is home' macro that lowers temps and turns on specific lights etc?

I know this is manageable via other automation software with rules/events etc. Is it possible to use iRule to trigger an event like this?


I would like to have a tablet at my bedside, probably a nexus 7 in a stand, that I can hit a button on that says good night that would turn off all the lights in the house, set the house temperature and lock the door.


Is this possible? would I need to use iRule to launch another automation application to complete this?


Thanks all,

Brett


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Sure a macro like that is possible. As long as irule has the ability to control all the needed devices.


I don't have that level of control in my home (yet). I have an insteon smartlinc controller and 3 dimmer switches in my basement. I have macros for lighting settings for "work" "movies" "games" and "all off/on".


You can't trigger events in irule automatically but you can make a button with whatever commads you wish that will execute all of those when pressed.


A macro to turn all lights off, set temp to 68 would be simple enough.


----------



## Moggie

Can anyone confirm whether the INSTEON Hub (p/n 2242) works with iRule since the SmartLinc IP (p/n 2412N) has been discontinued?


Thanks.


- Paul.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Anyone using the feedback on zone 2 of a Denon AVR?


The denon seems to spit out most of the zone 2 info all on the same query, which makes it hard to get what you're looking for.


What does the string actually look like? I have a light (double ascii block) that appears when a certain source is on zone 2.. and displays a blank when zone 2 is off. But it seems to be reading both a "OFF" and a "DVD" in the same query, and not always in the same order. So basically it sometimes shows it as being on when it isn't. Even with a refresh/requery.


With zone 1 if you query a source and the system is off, it returns nothing, which is what I want for zone 2.


----------



## wingnut4772




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obie_fl*  /t/1351981/irule/8400#post_23356495
> 
> 
> You can use either ir or serial. Serial opens up the world to feedback if you want to go there.


Thanks!


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RDHolmes*  /t/1351981/irule/8400#post_23349084
> 
> 
> Under Settings in iRule try setting "Dim on idle" On.



yes, I have that set. I am asking if there is a way to manually start the dimming instead of waiting for the app to determine its idle and dimming the device.


I don't think there is an option in iRule to manually dim the app.


----------



## ntk1

Hello


wanted to share an RS232 controller i found that works with irule ( don't know if anyone mention it before or try it ), I was looking for a way to control my projector through RS232, but did not want to pay 100$+ for the global cache, so I found this on eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RS232-RS485-to-TCP-IP-Ethernet-Serial-Device-Server-Module-Converter-new-/261220148401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3cd1ef24b1 


they also have this (the same controller just with a cover, cable and power supply)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Serial-Device-Server-RS232-RS485-to-Ethernet-TCP-IP-UDP-Converter-Server-l-/251272824929?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a81070861 


this working great with my projector, you need to download the setup software

http://www.tcp232.net/download.html 


than change it to UDP server (after changing it to UDP server no need for PC anymore, you can connect from irule directly to the controller), and it working great, only 26$, just like the global cache device, and it also support auto MDI/MDIX so no need for RS232C cable ( they also have wifi ver )


----------



## obie_fl

Nice find. Gotta luv the description.


> Quote:
> Easy and simple nimble disposition and the reliable performance satisfy your any harsh application.


----------



## giomania

That little device would also be good for controlling garage door openers with iRule, if one were so inclined. Mount one next to the garage door motor; you usually have a power outlet there, anyway.


Mark


----------



## mdavej

I've used those things in industrial control systems applications for many years to talk to serial devices over ethernet. They work quite well. It never occurred to me to use them at home. Nice find, Ntk1.


----------



## ntk1

find it a little cheaper

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-RS232-RS485-to-TCP-IP-Ethernet-Serial-Device-Server-/230988822905?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item35c801b979


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8400_100#post_23369502
> 
> 
> That little device would also be good for controlling garage door openers with iRule, if one were so inclined. Mount one next to the garage door motor; you usually have a power outlet there, anyway.
> 
> 
> Mark


How would you connect it to your garage door opener?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurrayW*  /t/1351981/irule/8400_100#post_23373582
> 
> 
> 
> How would you connect it to your garage door opener?



Via the contact closure connector on the device, which can open or close the garage door.


Mark


----------



## politby

Anyone using iRule on Android with a Marantz/Denon AVR/preamp?


I cannot get volume feedback via IP working reliably with my Marantz AV7005. Textual feedback such as surround mode, mute status work great, but volume feedback stops working after a while and I have to restart iRule to get it working again.


It then works for a few minutes and breaks again. It does not seem to coincide with any event such as screen dimming.


This is on a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 running Jelly Bean.


Wonder if this is general or device specific?


----------



## CentralCoaster

I am with a Denon avr3313ci As long as the volume is changed via network it reflects it usually immediately. From a different handset, a slight delay. Then you can add a 10 second repeating entrance to query them if all else fails.


I can't get my zone 2 volume feedback to work though.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Also some of you may find this interesting. Takes irule to a whole new level. How well it works will depend largely on the feedback abilities of your AVR. My Denon AVR has some zone2 limitations that I'm still trying to work around.


This is about 50% of it to get you started. The rest is harder to explain. It's doing something with irule that it wasn't really intended for so it's not easy.

*How to create feedback controlled indicator buttons, or button highlights:* Scroll to my post from today.
https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/denon_avr_not_waking_or_connecting_gateway_initially_with_irule_but_wakes_with_denon_app_just_fine?utm_content=topic_link&utm_medium=email&utm_source=reply_notification


----------



## marcosreg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *politby*  /t/1351981/irule/8400#post_23374995
> 
> 
> Anyone using iRule on Android with a Marantz/Denon AVR/preamp?
> 
> 
> I cannot get volume feedback via IP working reliably with my Marantz AV7005. Textual feedback such as surround mode, mute status work great, but volume feedback stops working after a while and I have to restart iRule to get it working again.
> 
> 
> It then works for a few minutes and breaks again. It does not seem to coincide with any event such as screen dimming.
> 
> 
> This is on a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 running Jelly Bean.
> 
> 
> Wonder if this is general or device specific?



Same happens to me using a Nexus 7 and Marantz AV 7005. Same system using iPad works OK.

Marcos


----------



## adrman

I'm fairly new to irule and am having some problems getting codes to control certain functions of my Sony 55HX850 television, either via ir or ip. I'm using a GCIP2IR for ir. The functions I'm missing are the Sony transport buttons like play, pause, stop, etc... and the color functions yellow, blue, red and green, as well as a few others. I noticed these codes are available in the irule ip database, so I attempted to use a combination of the irule Sony TV IR and IP devices for control. I believe I have the gateway set up properly for this and have authorized my android phone to control the television via Sony's Media Remote app, but so far the ip command set is unrecognized. As an alternative, I used the Sony remote and tried to learn the commands via iLearn and paste them into the iRule builder. FWIW, I did see the note in the iRule knowledge base about setting the separation time to 50 when learning commands from Sony devices. Unfortunately, this route has also been been a dead end so far. I'd appreciate it if anyone more knowledgeable than I in setting up iRule could get me pointed in the right direction. I really don't care which method of control I use, I just want the full command set to be available. I have tried a search on remote central for the hex as well. Thanks!


----------



## scubasteve2365

So I'm looking into iRule. I'm probably asking questions that some of you veterens tire of answering but since there is only one thread for irule here goes....


I have the following equipment


Epson 8700UB (IR/RS232)

Yamaha RXV667 (IR)

PS3 (IR)

Xbox360 (IR)

Cable DVR (IR)

Monoprice 4x2 matrix (IR/RS232)

Popcorn Hour C200 (IR/Network)

Various insteon devices controlled with Insteon IR


I currently use and am happy with a Harmony 900. It launches activities and meets my needs. There are some things I'd like for it to do that it doesn't do.


My interest in iRule is that I am a tech geek and I like to tinker. I also am primarily interested in feedback status. Obviously I don't get that with IR, but with my non-IR devices that have network or RS232 control how do I know if it supports feedback and what feedback information is given? There would be no real point in setting up the communications if feedback isn't supported since I already have IR working for everything. My last interest is deep macro support. I don't know what iRule's limitations are, if any. The website doesn't really address it, but I'd like to be able to press a single button and have it (for example) go through my projector menu, go down to settings, and engage or disengage Frame interpolation. I'd also like to create a button that will automatically lower my sub output level in my AVR from a "hot" output to it's level matched output. Are there any macro limitations?


I would assume that an iTach IP2IR would suffice for my IR devices.


I saw a link above were someone used cheaper RJ45 network to serial adapters (I too have used these in industrial automation) and I'd likely use those for cost reasons.


Sorry if I'm asking repeated questions. I read about 10 pages back and I think I have the base feel for the product, I just can't read the whole thread.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365*  /t/1351981/irule/8400#post_23393173
> 
> 
> So I'm looking into iRule. I'm probably asking questions that some of you veterens tire of answering but since there is only one thread for irule here goes....
> 
> 
> I have the following equipment
> 
> 
> Epson 8700UB (IR/RS232)
> 
> Yamaha RXV667 (IR)
> 
> PS3 (IR)
> 
> Xbox360 (IR)
> 
> Cable DVR (IR)
> 
> Monoprice 4x2 matrix (IR/RS232)
> 
> Popcorn Hour C200 (IR/Network)
> 
> Various insteon devices controlled with Insteon IR
> 
> 
> I currently use and am happy with a Harmony 900. It launches activities and meets my needs. There are some things I'd like for it to do that it doesn't do.
> 
> 
> My interest in iRule is that I am a tech geek and I like to tinker. I also am primarily interested in feedback status. Obviously I don't get that with IR, but with my non-IR devices that have network or RS232 control how do I know if it supports feedback and what feedback information is given? There would be no real point in setting up the communications if feedback isn't supported since I already have IR working for everything. My last interest is deep macro support. I don't know what iRule's limitations are, if any. The website doesn't really address it, but I'd like to be able to press a single button and have it (for example) go through my projector menu, go down to settings, and engage or disengage Frame interpolation. I'd also like to create a button that will automatically lower my sub output level in my AVR from a "hot" output to it's level matched output. Are there any macro limitations?
> 
> 
> I would assume that an iTach IP2IR would suffice for my IR devices.
> 
> 
> I saw a link above were someone used cheaper RJ45 network to serial adapters (I too have used these in industrial automation) and I'd likely use those for cost reasons.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm asking repeated questions. I read about 10 pages back and I think I have the base feel for the product, I just can't read the whole thread.



steve, i'm more than happy to help you, as i just used one of your demo discs when showing off my theater the other day. so i feel like i owe you at least this










the best way to know if a device gives feedback and if so, what that feedback looks like is to find documentation of the device's control protocol. another way would be controlling the device using the appropriate program on a computer (terminal emulator, etc) and monitoring the communication. and a less thorough way is to check the irule builder (or have someone check it for you) to see if feedbacks exist for your devices. if they do exist, then it's a pretty sure bet your devices are providing it. if they don't exist in irule though, it doesn't necessarily mean that your devices _don't_ provide feedback... it could just mean that no one (irule, or individual users) have developed an irule feedback definition for those particular devices. in your case, there is an "epson projectors" feedback in the builder, just as i would have expected. regarding the matrix, theres nothing specifically for the 4x2 monoprice matrix, but there is a feedback defined for a monoprice 4x4. theres a good chance that could work for your 4x2, but you'd have to either have the documentation, or set it up in irule and play with it, to know for sure. for the popcorn hour, i didn't see anything at all in the irule builder. and finally, as for insteon, there is feedback for it and i also have personal experience with that one. what you get and how its dealt with depends on how you're controlling your insteon setup. and regardless of how you're controlling it, unless you use the isy module that irule now offers, it's going to take some tinkering to get it working for your specific setup/devices.


as far as macros go, there are no hard coded limits to how many commands you can put on a button or link, that i know of. i'm sure theres an inherent limit _somewhere_, probably based on some sort of buffer size or array bounds, or something like that. but nothing along the lines of "macros can be 5 commands or less". just like with the harmony, the key to success with irule's macros is getting the delays between commands correct. and the more commands you have to a macro, the more difficult that becomes. one _nice_ thing about moving to a system that allows for rs232 and ip control, aside from the feedback ability, is that many devices offer a lot more commands over those protocols as compared to their IR protocols. so, for example, while you might have to press/send commands for something like "menu, left, down, down, down, enter, down, enter, return, return" in order to turn frame interpolation on or off when using infrared, theres a chance that the same thing could be done by issuing a single rs232 command. i know thats the case with many of the functions for both my panasonic projector and my onkyo receiver.


and last but not least, since you say you're a tinkerer and that you've already got experience with such things, i would absolutely recommend picking up something from the digi portserver ts family to do your rs232 control. i got my ts16 on ebay for like $65. it controls my matrix switcher, insteon setup, projector, and receiver, and still has 12 ports left over for whatever else i may want in the future.


EDIT: just noticed that you said you're currently controlling your insteon setup with IR. as with anything else IR, you would _not_ get feedback with that. the insteon system needs to be controlled by, or at least involve, something on your network. either a serial plm connected to a networked serial port server, a smartlinc, a hub, or an isy.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365*  /t/1351981/irule/8400_100#post_23393173
> 
> 
> So I'm looking into iRule. I'm probably asking questions that some of you veterens tire of answering but since there is only one thread for irule here goes....
> 
> 
> I have the following equipment
> 
> 
> Epson 8700UB (IR/RS232)
> 
> Yamaha RXV667 (IR)
> 
> PS3 (IR)
> 
> Xbox360 (IR)
> 
> Cable DVR (IR)
> 
> Monoprice 4x2 matrix (IR/RS232)
> 
> Popcorn Hour C200 (IR/Network)
> 
> Various insteon devices controlled with Insteon IR
> 
> 
> I currently use and am happy with a Harmony 900. It launches activities and meets my needs. There are some things I'd like for it to do that it doesn't do.
> 
> 
> My interest in iRule is that I am a tech geek and I like to tinker. I also am primarily interested in feedback status. Obviously I don't get that with IR, but with my non-IR devices that have network or RS232 control how do I know if it supports feedback and what feedback information is given? There would be no real point in setting up the communications if feedback isn't supported since I already have IR working for everything. My last interest is deep macro support. I don't know what iRule's limitations are, if any. The website doesn't really address it, but I'd like to be able to press a single button and have it (for example) go through my projector menu, go down to settings, and engage or disengage Frame interpolation. I'd also like to create a button that will automatically lower my sub output level in my AVR from a "hot" output to it's level matched output. Are there any macro limitations?
> 
> 
> I would assume that an iTach IP2IR would suffice for my IR devices.
> 
> 
> I saw a link above were someone used cheaper RJ45 network to serial adapters (I too have used these in industrial automation) and I'd likely use those for cost reasons.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm asking repeated questions. I read about 10 pages back and I think I have the base feel for the product, I just can't read the whole thread.



Steve,


If you decide to go for a Digi PortServer TS 8 or TS 16, see the link in my signature for the guide; I recommend reading the purchasing section in th beginning before wading onto ebay.


Mark


----------



## jacket_fan

I am changing my system and want to know if I can do this:


I want to use an OPPO BD-105, an external hard drive connected to the OPPO via asychronous USB, the out to a Lexicon processor. Then I want to control it from the iPad using iTunes via the network connection. Hopefully I can do everything from the iPad and use the OPPO/hard drive as a server.


Does this make sense and is it possible.


Thanks


----------



## pauleyc

^^ you were good up until "using iTunes via the network connection". You can use Irule to control you Oppo to play content off your hard drive to your Lexicon. You cannot access iTunes from the Oppo.


----------



## jacket_fan

Is there a way to control playing music from your seat using the iPad and something other than iTunes?


What I am trying to do is use the iPad to access music files.


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23397603
> 
> 
> Is there a way to control playing music from your seat using the iPad and something other than iTunes?
> 
> 
> What I am trying to do is use the iPad to access music files.



OPPO has an iOS APP you can run on your iPad to control the 105. The functions of the APP are not yet complete, but it is reported to work.


The Asynchronous USB Port on the 105 is for connection to a Mac or Windows PC. The external hard drive would be connected to one of the regular USB Ports.


If you are planning on using an outboard processor rather than the Anslog outputs of the 105 you will not be taking advantage of the 105s Sabre DACs. In that scenario the 103 might be a better choice.


----------



## jacket_fan

I have looked at the OPPO owners manual and was trying to figure a different way to access music files. I know when I was programming iRule that there seemed to be alternatives, but at the time I was going to use my current OPPO to play disks and was not worried about it. Now that I have ripped my disks to the computer, I am revisiting options.


How do folks access music files with iRule?


Looking for an alternate to spinning silver disks.


Is this possible?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan*  /t/1351981/irule/8400_100#post_23397507
> 
> 
> I am changing my system and want to know if I can do this:
> 
> 
> I want to use an OPPO BD-105, an external hard drive connected to the OPPO via asychronous USB, the out to a Lexicon processor. Then I want to control it from the iPad using iTunes via the network connection. Hopefully I can do everything from the iPad and use the OPPO/hard drive as a server.
> 
> 
> Does this make sense and is it possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks



There is an iTunes module for iRule, if that helps your situation: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/455205-all-you-need-to-know-about-itunes-module 


Mark


----------



## jacket_fan

That might work. Thanks for the link.


Does this look feasible?


----------



## pauleyc

If your music files are on the hard drive, skip the mini and iTunes. The oppo will play them. I play 192/24 HD audio all the time. The oppo does not support apple lossless, but it does

support just about any other format. iRule will let you control the oppo. You probably want to head over to the oppo thread to see how to use it.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23400532
> 
> 
> If your music files are on the hard drive, skip the mini and iTunes.


A computer (mini or otherwise) and iTunes is very nice for one reason, though: If you have any aspirations of distributed audio, you can throw a $99 device in each room where you have a stereo or TV, and now your music collection is everywhere for very little additional money.


I have almost 500GB of Apple Lossless in iTunes, and with an AppleTV in the theater, living room, and bedroom, an Airport Express in the office, and iRule, I have what amounts to a four-zone distributed audio system with full control. I love it.


Oh, and contrary to popular belief, iTunes does support high-res audio. Not multichannel or DSD, though. For that, I use the Oppo.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## jacket_fan

Initially what I want to be able to do is; from my listening position, to be able to scroll and select songs using the iPad. I assume that I would use iTunes to do that. For me, it really is that simple.


Eventually, the step to distributed audio. The ability to do that out at the pool would be nice.


I have read, but not posted on the OPPO thread. I thought it would be better to ask the experts on the iRule thread.


----------



## DHF

FWIW, I use J River for the music, iRule for the system, and J Remote to scroll music. I have a deck where other speakers play, and J River supports multiple zones.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DHF*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23402273
> 
> 
> FWIW, I use J River for the music, iRule for the system, and J Remote to scroll music. I have a deck where other speakers play, and J River supports multiple zones.


I know this is slightly OT, but I'm curious... How do you handle the signal distribution for multi zone? I assume you could have multiple sound cards feed a multizone amplifier, but if you just have disparate/disconnected systems like mine - say an HT, living room, bedroom, and office, how would you use J.River to do distributed audio?


SC


----------



## DHF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23403361
> 
> 
> I know this is slightly OT, but I'm curious... How do you handle the signal distribution for multi zone? I assume you could have multiple sound cards feed a multizone amplifier, but if you just have disparate/disconnected systems like mine - say an HT, living room, bedroom, and office, how would you use J.River to do distributed audio?
> 
> 
> SC


each zone must have its own sound device. I have a prepro plugged in via HDMI. Communicate with that using WASAPI. Windows has its own sound drivers - Directsound. So that is what I use for the second zone. A sound card or a USB DAC would be required for third and 4th zones.


----------



## JapanDave

How do I go about connecting to my HTPC? Same as and other network device?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23410075
> 
> 
> How do I go about connecting to my HTPC? Same as and other network device?


 http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/474014


----------



## slasher99

Anybody know how I would be able to get AVR specific sound info through feedback in Irule. I have a Pioneer VSX-33 and I'm able to get Volume and Input feedback without issue. However Since my AVR is behind me i was hoping to get some feedback for what audio tack the receiver is currently playing. IE: Dolby True-HD, DTS-Master Audio, DTS, or Dolby Digital. I've tried using the irule user feedback info with no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slasher99*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23413782
> 
> 
> Anybody know how I would be able to get AVR specific sound info through feedback in Irule. I have a Pioneer VSX-33 and I'm able to get Volume and Input feedback without issue. However Since my AVR is behind me i was hoping to get some feedback for what audio tack the receiver is currently playing. IE: Dolby True-HD, DTS-Master Audio, DTS, or Dolby Digital. I've tried using the irule user feedback info with no luck. Any ideas?



not sure what you mean by "irule user feedback info", but i just looked at the official (non user) pioneer receiver feedbacks in the builder and it looks like there is a field called "listening mode", for both rs232 and tcp/ip. i would think regardless of which protocol you're controlling the receiver with, that'd be your ticket. granted, that tells you what mode is being used for _output_, not necessarily what type of signal is being _input_. but i doubt the latter is available as feedback, so i think the former is the best you're gonna do.


EDIT: looks like i spoke too soon. upon reviewing pioneers documentation for the vsx-33 rs232 commands , it would appear that while the information you're looking for is not provided as automatic feedback, it is available on request, using the ?AST command. what comes back is a complicated string of numbers with different spots in the string referring to different pieces of the overall information. if all you're looking for is the type of input signal, search the user feedback in the builder for pioneer and import the one called "Pioneer Receiver All Models Zone 1 IP and RS232". this appears to have a code defined which handles the part of the AST response that you're looking for. you'd have to define the ?AST command as a command for your device in the irule builder (if it's not there already) and either set it up with a button, or as a repeating entrance. then place the feedback somewhere on your page, and you should get what you're looking for.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slasher99*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23413782
> 
> 
> Anybody know how I would be able to get AVR specific sound info through feedback in Irule. I have a Pioneer VSX-33 and I'm able to get Volume and Input feedback without issue. However Since my AVR is behind me i was hoping to get some feedback for what audio tack the receiver is currently playing. IE: Dolby True-HD, DTS-Master Audio, DTS, or Dolby Digital. I've tried using the irule user feedback info with no luck. Any ideas?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23416303
> 
> 
> not sure what you mean by "irule user feedback info", but i just looked at the official (non user) pioneer receiver feedbacks in the builder and it looks like there is a field called "listening mode", for both rs232 and tcp/ip. i would think regardless of which protocol you're controlling the receiver with, that'd be your ticket. granted, that tells you what mode is being used for _output_, not necessarily what type of signal is being _input_. but i doubt the latter is available as feedback, so i think the former is the best you're gonna do.
> 
> 
> EDIT: looks like i spoke too soon. upon reviewing pioneers documentation for the vsx-33 rs232 commands , it would appear that while the information you're looking for is not provided as automatic feedback, it is available on request, using the ?AST command. what comes back is a complicated string of numbers with different spots in the string referring to different pieces of the overall information. if all you're looking for is the type of input signal, search the user feedback in the builder for pioneer and import the one called "Pioneer Receiver All Models Zone 1 IP and RS232". this appears to have a code defined which handles the part of the AST response that you're looking for. you'd have to define the ?AST command as a command for your device in the irule builder (if it's not there already) and either set it up with a button, or as a repeating entrance. then place the feedback somewhere on your page, and you should get what you're looking for.



I have a Pioneer Elite SC-57 and I use Listening Mode in my layout and have an entrance with Query Listening Mode and it works fine. I also use feedback for Input Function and Power Status.


Here's the layout:


----------



## lavipsi

right,Just make sure they each have a different IP address and you will be fine.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23411533
> 
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/474014



Thanks. Should I be setting the HTPC IP to static?


----------



## Peter M

I have two GC-100s and an iTach IP2SL in my system. All are set to static IP. For some reason one of the GC-100s seems to intermittently but regularly fail to be found by iRule.


Anyone have any ideas ?


Cheers,


----------



## CentralCoaster

Run ihelp to search for all devices if Irule isn't seeing them. I've never had a problem with either of my two itachs. Maybe try swapping the power cords and ethernet cables on them.


----------



## Peter M

I've been using iHelp without any problems ... it always finds the three devices. The GC-100 with the problem is connected to a different switch to the other two so I might try connecting to the same switch and see what happens. I have other devices connected to the same switch as the problematic GC-100, such as my NAS drive full of music, and I never have issues connecting to those. Very strange behaviour !!


Cheers,


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23429395
> 
> 
> Thanks. Should I be setting the HTPC IP to static?



If you have not reserved the DHCP address assignment for that PC, I would. It would also allow you to set up rules in a managed switch to tweak traffic to and from the PC, should that be necessary.


Mark


----------



## lchiu7

I am just getting into irule waiting for my itach device to arrive and their email support has been very good.


But one area that isn't clear to me is detecting the power state of my Panasonic plasma. The usual answer is to use separate power on and off commands but my model doesn't support that over IP so I presume I am going to have use IR? I had hoped to avoid that by upgrading from Harmony but I guess I can't.


With my Harmony one the remote detects the power state which works reasonably well but irule doesn't appear to have that feature.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lchiu7*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23454505
> 
> 
> With my Harmony one the remote detects the power state which works reasonably well but irule doesn't appear to have that feature.


The Harmony doesn't "detect" anything; rather, it simply sets a variable when it turns a device on so it knows not to try to turn it on again if it's needed in another activity. It can easily get out of sync though, if somebody uses another remote, a physical button on the device, the power blips, or for instance, if a sleep timer turns it off. Then, you go to use the power-off macro and the device turns back on instead of turning off.


Devices with non-discrete power commands just suck, regardless of what programmable remote you're using. But, yes - iRule currently has no state-tracking. With the variable system that was just introduced, the groundwork is getting laid, but conditional logic functionality will also need to be added. Most of us just avoid devices with non-discrete power altogether, or if they must be integrated, turn them on with a "power on" button once and a "power off" button once, and leave them out of the activity macros. Not a big deal for most, but some people seem to really get hung up on this one aspect of control.


SC


----------



## lchiu7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23459198
> 
> 
> The Harmony doesn't "detect" anything; rather, it simply sets a variable when it turns a device on so it knows not to try to turn it on again if it's needed in another activity. It can easily get out of sync though, if somebody uses another remote, a physical button on the device, the power blips, or for instance, if a sleep timer turns it off. Then, you go to use the power-off macro and the device turns back on instead of turning off.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> 
> Poor choice of words on my part. It keeps track of the state as you said and allows you to get back in sync. I find that quite helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23459198
> 
> 
> 
> Devices with non-discrete power commands just suck, regardless of what programmable remote you're using. But, yes - iRule currently has no state-tracking. With the variable system that was just introduced, the groundwork is getting laid, but conditional logic functionality will also need to be added. Most of us just avoid devices with non-discrete power altogether, or if they must be integrated, turn them on with a "power on" button once and a "power off" button once, and leave them out of the activity macros. Not a big deal for most, but some people seem to really get hung up on this one aspect of control.
> 
> 
> SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with doing that is, say for the TV, if you use a different button to turn on, then you need to turn them on first and fire up the activity else they will not be set to the right input. I guess I could do that and then have the system turn them off since my Panasonic TV does have IP turn off. It just seems like a step backward in terms of automation.
Click to expand...


----------



## scubasteve2365

I haven't yet pulled the trigger on the hardware needed, have a few more questions:


1) I see that there are GC-100 12s on ebay for about 1/2 the price of a new IP2IR. I understand the one connection at a time limitation, but what I'd like to know is when does that connection close? I don't imagine that I'll want to have control equipment by two devices at the exact same time, but I would potentially like to be able to set device 1 down (iPad) and maybe 5 minutes later use device 2 (iPhone) to make a change because my kid has ran off with the iPad or something.


2) What are the differences with iRule and Roomie? They seem like very similar products. Activity here suggests iRule is the favorite. What does it really come down to? I'd prefer something more powerful than something that's just easy and simple to set-up. I already have easy and simple with the Harmony900.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23462011
> 
> 
> I haven't yet pulled the trigger on the hardware needed, have a few more questions:
> 
> 
> 1) I see that there are GC-100 12s on ebay for about 1/2 the price of a new IP2IR. I understand the one connection at a time limitation, but what I'd like to know is when does that connection close? I don't imagine that I'll want to have control equipment by two devices at the exact same time, but I would potentially like to be able to set device 1 down (iPad) and maybe 5 minutes later use device 2 (iPhone) to make a change because my kid has ran off with the iPad or something.
> 
> 
> 2) What are the differences with iRule and Roomie? They seem like very similar products. Activity here suggests iRule is the favorite. What does it really come down to? I'd prefer something more powerful than something that's just easy and simple to set-up. I already have easy and simple with the Harmony900.



I believe the connection to the GC-100 gateway terminates when you leave the panel where devices connected via the gateway are in use.


If you have a WATCH TV panel and your AVR, TV and Cable Box are all controlled via IR buds via the GC-100, iRule will maintain a connection to the gateway as long as you are in that panel in your irule GUI. If you leave that panel and move to a MUSIC panel where you have a Sonus controlled via IP and that's it, then the GC-100 connection will be broken and could be picked up by another device.



For question 2, I'm not exactly sure since I've only had experience with iRule. But as I understand it, IRule has always offered an extremely customizable experience. They have doubled back recently and included some pre-built layouts that you can use to start and then can adjust to suit your specific needs. You can make your own graphics from scratch, use what others have shared, import logos, etc.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8430#post_23462093
> 
> 
> I believe the connection to the GC-100 gateway terminates when you leave the panel where devices connected via the gateway are in use.
> 
> 
> If you have a WATCH TV panel and your AVR, TV and Cable Box are all controlled via IR buds via the GC-100, iRule will maintain a connection to the gateway as long as you are in that panel in your irule GUI. If you leave that panel and move to a MUSIC panel where you have a Sonus controlled via IP and that's it, then the GC-100 connection will be broken and could be picked up by another device.



this is true, but with the caveat that another handset can "steal" the connection. so steve, if you sit the ipad down and pick up the iphone, assuming that the iphone isn't already on the panel in question, when you open irule and/or navigate to that panel, it will take the connection away from the ipad (as long as it's not within ~10 seconds of when you last issued a command with the ipad). if you then sit the iphone down and pick the ipad back up, it will need to reestablish the connection. in the past that always meant you had to navigate away from, then back to, the panel. seems to me though that i might have just read in the release notes for the recently released 3.1 that all you have to do now is press a button and irule will attempt to reestablish connection with any gateways it's lost connection with.


----------



## scubasteve2365

Thanks for the replies. The GC-100-12 was a good value but with the required $45 blaster to work with and I have two blaster zones it wasn't worth it.


I did buy a IP2IR, which there have been users report success by using two blasters with a splitter cable on port 3. Seemed like a safer bet for me.


I purchased a "bundled" IP2IR and basic builder from Remote Shoppe. With a discount code this saved me $20 versus buying them separately from iRule. The only problem is I'm not sure how the builder license is activated since there are no options to do so with the web software itself. Anyone buy from Remote Shoppe??


I have pulled a set of component cables to my projector that I'm not using. Does anyone think I can put some RCA to 3.5mm adaptors on there and use them as emitter cables? Aren't these 75ohm cables typically?


----------



## NicksHitachi

When did the 25 device rule come into effect? I havent logged in to work with my stuff in a while and it says I have to pay extra to add more devices?


----------



## DGF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23463316
> 
> 
> I have pulled a set of component cables to my projector that I'm not using. Does anyone think I can put some RCA to 3.5mm adaptors on there and use them as emitter cables? Aren't these 75ohm cables typically?



From an electrical perspective the IR signal is pretty mickey mouse, so any two bits of contiguous copper will suffice for hundreds of feet. With suitable 'gesinners' & 'gesouters', your RCA cables will work perfectly.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23473542
> 
> 
> When did the 25 device rule come into effect? I havent logged in to work with my stuff in a while and it says I have to pay extra to add more devices?


It was a new change with the 3.1 release last week. Instead of raising the price of the product for all, the device quota was added to cover the heavy users and the professionals doing larger projects. There's a thread on the iRule support forum about it. As an existing user, they'll take care of you. Just send a message to iRule support with your account username and how many devices you need.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## CentralCoaster

What's this new feature in irule builder "add variable name"? Where and how do I use this?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23483939
> 
> 
> What's this new feature in irule builder "add variable name"? Where and how do I use this?


Information on variables will soon be posted on iRule's website.

It adds the functionality of if/then scenarios. Looking forward to it.


----------



## scubasteve2365




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23484189
> 
> 
> Information on variables will soon be posted on iRule's website.
> 
> It adds the functionality of if/then scenarios. Looking forward to it.



I don't think it gives us if/then conditional logic, yet. First stepping stone. Conditional logic should be next.


----------



## scubasteve2365

Ok. I got my itach and have the core control functioning. Now to fully flesh this out. I think I've decided to hide the top bar in favor of embedding navigation for a more controlled experience. The only problem is that I don't know how to link to the panels list or app settings. I'm probably overlooking something simple.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23484754
> 
> 
> Ok. I got my itach and have the core control functioning. Now to fully flesh this out. I think I've decided to hide the top bar in favor of embedding navigation for a more controlled experience. The only problem is that I don't know how to link to the panels list or app settings. I'm probably overlooking something simple.


Hi scuba, in the builder, on the right, click on the "more" tab and then at the bottom click on the + sign next to "navigation". From there, you can drag the "sync" or "panels" command to any button or link.


----------



## scubasteve2365




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23485613
> 
> 
> Hi scuba, in the builder, on the right, click on the "more" tab and then at the bottom click on the + sign next to "navigation". From there, you can drag the "sync" or "panels" command to any button or link.



It didn't quite work like that, but your answer got me close enough that I was able to figure out.


For some reason, unlike any other button/link, you have to drop the navigation element first and then drop the image you want to use for the navigation element onto it. Not sure why this is.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23484689
> 
> 
> I don't think it gives us if/then conditional logic, yet. First stepping stone. Conditional logic should be next.





If Zone 1 source = cable, then go to cable remote page. OOOoooooooh I sure hope so.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23484754
> 
> 
> Ok. I got my itach and have the core control functioning. Now to fully flesh this out. I think I've decided to hide the top bar in favor of embedding navigation for a more controlled experience. The only problem is that I don't know how to link to the panels list or app settings. I'm probably overlooking something simple.




BTW, If you can't get to the sync page and you already removed the menu bar, you'll have to remove the app entirely and reinstall.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23487174
> 
> 
> For some reason, unlike any other button/link, you have to drop the navigation element first and then drop the image you want to use for the navigation element onto it. Not sure why this is.


Actually, the nav elements aren't as unlike buttons or links as it may seem. Just like buttons and links, the nav elements are fundamentally just "containers". You can drag a button, a link, or a nav element onto a page, from the More tab, and Builder will make an empty container, holding no graphics or commands. You can add or change a graphic, and/or add or change a command to the container.


Now, when you drag a graphic onto the page from an image library, it's actually a shortcut of sorts: Builder automatically creates a button (or if you hold down the "L" key while you drag, a link). It creates the button or link "container" and adds a graphic at the same time - on the fly. No such "shortcut" exists for the navigation elements, so they really just seem different. I suppose there could be shortcuts for the nav elements (press 'b' for Back while you drag/drop an image, but they're much less used.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23487425
> 
> 
> If Zone 1 source = cable, then go to cable remote page. OOOoooooooh I sure hope so.


That's the intention. The variables had to be there first. With variables in place, the next step could be letting feedback drive variables... Think along the lines of a surround mode coming back from your receiver or preamp as "DTSMASTER", which would then drive an image and light up an actual DTS Master Audio logo on your remote. I'm a graphics guy, so that one is really exciting. I hate boring text feedback! With the groundwork laid with variables, conditional logic, i.e. branching can also come. Programming will be much more complicated, but the remote could be very powerful.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23487427
> 
> 
> BTW, If you can't get to the sync page and you already removed the menu bar, you'll have to remove the app entirely and reinstall.


Indeed. That's why Builder throws up a nastygram to warn you that you need navigation elements somewhere in your remote. Good point, though. Even if you're not ready to complete your design, at least throw a hidden "panels" element in your remote somewhere you can get to it so you don't have to delete and reinstall.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## JapanDave

Hi, I am getting stuck on the part of the process for adding a HTPC to the iRule.


When I browse devices it says not found. Do I need to import the device from my PC or something like that?


----------



## CentralCoaster

Browse in the iRule tab for "Media Managers" There's some in there. If it isn't what you need then you need to look in the User tab for it or build it yourself. Once the device is added in builder, then you have to sync the remote, and setup the gateway control from the remote.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23488424
> 
> 
> That's the intention. The variables had to be there first. With variables in place, the next step could be letting feedback drive variables... Think along the lines of a surround mode coming back from your receiver or preamp as "DTSMASTER", which would then drive an image and light up an actual DTS Master Audio logo on your remote. I'm a graphics guy, so that one is really exciting. I hate boring text feedback! With the groundwork laid with variables, conditional logic, i.e. branching can also come. Programming will be much more complicated, but the remote could be very powerful.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



I've already complicated the hell out of mine, this could simplify it. I'm currently using the feedback currently to create ASCII graphics of various colors to light up my source and power buttons.


For example, my power button icon turns green when a zone is on, and red when it's off. When I mute it that button gets red backlighting.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23491324
> 
> 
> Hi, I am getting stuck on the part of the process for adding a HTPC to the iRule.
> 
> 
> When I browse devices it says not found. Do I need to import the device from my PC or something like that?


You want to control programs on your PC, not necessarily the PC itself. Depending on the program, there are devices to control it. For example, there are devices to to control J. River Media Center over IP, including one I created. Other devices will control XBMC and Windows Media Player or any program that has focus on the PC. One of those devices, MCE Controller, will also launch various programs, shut them down, and shut down or sleep your computer. And iRule can issue a wake on LAN to your computer to wake it up.


----------



## scubasteve2365

What kind of delays between commands in an activity launch are some of you guys using? I want the activity launch to be faster than my harmony, but also want it reliable. Just looking for a starting ground. I'm mostly referring to IR delays between separate device executed on the same IR port (Blaster).


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23494313
> 
> 
> You want to control programs on your PC, not necessarily the PC itself. Depending on the program, there are devices to control it. For example, there are devices to to control J. River Media Center over IP, including one I created. Other devices will control XBMC and Windows Media Player or any program that has focus on the PC. One of those devices, MCE Controller, will also launch various programs, shut them down, and shut down or sleep your computer. And iRule can issue a wake on LAN to your computer to wake it up.



Hey Steve,


Thanks for that explanation, it does makes things a little clearer.


Problem is , I still can't find the codes for the MCE Controller. When ever I browse devices it comes up empty. So if I have to load the device into the iRule builder, how do I do it?


Cheers


----------



## scubasteve2365




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23497215
> 
> 
> Hey Steve,
> 
> 
> Thanks for that explanation, it does makes things a little clearer.
> 
> 
> Problem is , I still can't find the codes for the MCE Controller. When ever I browse devices it comes up empty. So if I have to load the device into the iRule builder, how do I do it?
> 
> 
> Cheers



Are you checking under the "users" tab when browsing for devices?


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23491324
> 
> 
> Hi, I am getting stuck on the part of the process for adding a HTPC to the iRule.
> 
> 
> When I browse devices it says not found. Do I need to import the device from my PC or something like that?



I think you'll find it if you search for MCE under "Model" instead of "Type"


----------



## JapanDave

Thanks Jim, that did it!










Thanks Steve, I was entering in the wrong window.


----------



## Franin

Hi all Ive come for the pronto professional series and Im looking at going this direction. Ive looked at it and tried to get a understanding of it is there like a beginners manual to learn?


Thanks


----------



## Franin

Hi all Ive come for the pronto professional series and Im looking at going this direction. Ive looked at it and tried to get a understanding of it is there like a beginners manual to learn?


Thanks


----------



## Azz

Howdy All..


I'm having a bit of trouble trying to match IR codes to a Dick Smith STB - model GH5944
http://www.dicksmith.com.au/set-top-boxes-pvrs/dick-smith-hd-digital-set-top-box-with-usb-pvr-dsau-gh5944 


They also sell Digitec & Strong manufactured devices which I've tried the codes for without success.


Failing that, is there any way to use an IR sensor in read mode on a GC-100-12 to learn what codes the remote is sending?

I've had a look at iLearn though it appears you need additional hardware to use it.


Appreciate any help.


Aaron


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23500022
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim, that did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve, I was entering in the wrong window.


There is a useful tutorial on the iRule site about using MCE Controller and replacing the commands file with one with more commands. By editing the commands file you can add the ability to start specific programs.


----------



## scubasteve2365

Does anyone have the monoprice 4x2 HDMI matrix? All of the devices I've found both in the irule and user databases is wrong. One is close but its a 4x4 matrix that has 7 of the 8 that I need. The 8th (A3) actually works with power toggle. A power toggle command will quickly switch to A3 before turning off.


Here are my thoughts after using irule exclusively this weekend in the theater.


1) battery drains on my iPhone5 pretty quick. This is with the device dimmed per iRule. I really think the dim timeout needs to be adjustable as well as a lock-out timer.


2) activities need at minimum state tracking (conditional logic) to be correct. We will never be able to be 100% certain our devices we have, or will ever have, will feature discrete on/off. Because of this a global power down won't work. I think I'm going to solve this by having a power-on and power-off switch for each activity, that way when I shut down cable tv, my PS3 doesn't come on.


3) how do the activity buttons track the "selected state", from what I can tell this all happens in the background so it appears the core logic capability is there.


4) lots of work, but I think it'll pay off. It's nice to have the theater primed, projector warmed up and lights on before I even go down stairs. In theory my harmony RF could do the same thing but I am less likely to have it in other rooms of the house.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23502999
> 
> 
> There is a useful tutorial on the iRule site about using MCE Controller and replacing the commands file with one with more commands. By editing the commands file you can add the ability to start specific programs.



Thanks Steve, I will check it out.


Two Questions,

1. Do I need to assign the HTPC a static IP address?

2. Are there any downloads for bottuns that can be used on a HTPC panel in iRule? Eg, the green button.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azz*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23502307
> 
> 
> Howdy All..
> 
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble trying to match IR codes to a Dick Smith STB - model GH5944
> http://www.dicksmith.com.au/set-top-boxes-pvrs/dick-smith-hd-digital-set-top-box-with-usb-pvr-dsau-gh5944
> 
> 
> They also sell Digitec & Strong manufactured devices which I've tried the codes for without success.
> 
> 
> Failing that, is there any way to use an IR sensor in read mode on a GC-100-12 to learn what codes the remote is sending?
> 
> I've had a look at iLearn though it appears you need additional hardware to use it.
> 
> 
> Appreciate any help.
> 
> 
> Aaron


I am pretty sure that the GC series can't learn IR codes. You may need to get an iTach. Maybe one of the pros can jump in and confirm this?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23500816
> 
> 
> Hi all Ive come for the pronto professional series and Im looking at going this direction. Ive looked at it and tried to get a understanding of it is there like a beginners manual to learn?


Hi Franin,


You'll find most everything you need under the "Support" tab on the iRule site. There's a link to a user manual PDF, a page of tutorial videos, and a link to a support site with lots of articles (see the page that says "All iRule Tutorials") for lots of basics and background.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23497130
> 
> 
> What kind of delays between commands in an activity launch are some of you guys using? I want the activity launch to be faster than my harmony, but also want it reliable. Just looking for a starting ground. I'm mostly referring to IR delays between separate device executed on the same IR port (Blaster).


Generally half a second to a second, but it totally depends on blaster placement, the environment, and the devices themselves. Because it's device-dependant, even the order you send the commands can have an impact. Some devices are really sensitive to getting blasted with IR and sort of lock up for a second or two while the IR input buffer flushes. If you have on of those, you can try to put it first in the macro to shorten things up a bit. I'd probably start at around a second, then shorten them up from there and see how short you can make them before things get missed.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azz*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23502307
> 
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble trying to match IR codes to a Dick Smith STB - model GH5944
> http://www.dicksmith.com.au/set-top-boxes-pvrs/dick-smith-hd-digital-set-top-box-with-usb-pvr-dsau-gh5944
> 
> 
> They also sell Digitec & Strong manufactured devices which I've tried the codes for without success.


I did a quick search and didn't find anything but another inquiry by you, so the box or model number must not be too common. It's a long-shot, but you could try calling or emailing the manufacturer to see if they have IR codes, but unless they provide them in Pronto hex, you'll go down the rabbit hole of trying to convert from one format to the Pronto Hex that Builder will accept. Learning is probably the easiest.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azz*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23502307
> 
> 
> Failing that, is there any way to use an IR sensor in read mode on a GC-100-12 to learn what codes the remote is sending?
> 
> I've had a look at iLearn though it appears you need additional hardware to use it.



You can use a GC-100, but you'll need a GC-IRL to plug into the serial port. The GC-IRL is a little pricey for what it is though, so unless you plan to do a lot more learning, an iTach IP2IR would probably be a better investment; at least use it for something other than learning... Maybe iRule-enable some gear second or third room or something.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23505700
> 
> 
> Two Questions,
> 
> 1. Do I need to assign the HTPC a static IP address?
> 
> 2. Are there any downloads for bottuns that can be used on a HTPC panel in iRule? Eg, the green button.


Ideally, you should assign a static IP address to anything you're controlling with iRule; if you don't, there's always the chance that the device will change IP addresses and your control will be broken.


I'm not sure what the "green button" is... The Windows button? There is a "Windows" button in the "Misc" sets, and there are enough other buttons, you should be able to cover almost any remote. If there's something important missing, post about it and either someone can make it for you, or iRule can add it to the library.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23505700
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve, I will check it out.
> 
> 
> Two Questions,
> 
> 1. Do I need to assign the HTPC a static IP address?
> 
> 2. Are there any downloads for bottuns that can be used on a HTPC panel in iRule? Eg, the green button.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23506463
> 
> 
> Ideally, you should assign a static IP address to anything you're controlling with iRule; if you don't, there's always the chance that the device will change IP addresses and your control will be broken.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the "green button" is... The Windows button? There is a "Windows" button in the "Misc" sets, and there are enough other buttons, you should be able to cover almost any remote. If there's something important missing, post about it and either someone can make it for you, or iRule can add it to the library.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC


Steve, the "Green Button" starts MCE.


JapanDave,

I made some Green Buttons, you can find them as follows: Browse, Image Libraries, click user tab, enter jclam in the look for box, hit search, find JClam's Larger Button-Full Set, click on the little "eye" on the right and you can see some of my buttons including the Green button and a black version that I use (I didn't like my green ones and the black one is more in keeping with the style of my other buttons). In my layout I have one to Start MCE and one to Stop MCE.


If you like them, click in the little box on the left, click import and you will have those in your builder and you can drag and place the Green Button where needed on your builder page. Once the button is there, in your builder click devices, expand MCE Controller V2, expand Network Codes, and drag MCE Start onto the Green Button you just placed in your page layout. In my layout I have one button to Start MCE and one to Stop MCE. Save, sync your device and you should be good to go.


One caveat: I can't remember if the MCE Start command and Close MCE command came with the MCE Controller V2 or if I had to make them myself...if they aren't there I'll try to help you create them...but its been a while.


Clam


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23507002
> 
> 
> Steve, the "Green Button" starts MCE.


That's what I thought. It's the Windows logo on a green background. The iRule libraries have that Windows button, just without the green background to match each of the themes.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23506463
> 
> 
> Ideally, you should assign a static IP address to anything you're controlling with iRule; if you don't, there's always the chance that the device will change IP addresses and your control will be broken.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the "green button" is... The Windows button? There is a "Windows" button in the "Misc" sets, and there are enough other buttons, you should be able to cover almost any remote. If there's something important missing, post about it and either someone can make it for you, or iRule can add it to the library.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC


Thanks, sorry, yes that is what I was talking about. In the iRule builder that is what it is called though???


This pic is from the MCE setup page in iRule.

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23507002
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, the "Green Button" starts MCE.
> 
> 
> JapanDave,
> 
> I made some Green Buttons, you can find them as follows: Browse, Image Libraries, click user tab, enter jclam in the look for box, hit search, find JClam's Larger Button-Full Set, click on the little "eye" on the right and you can see some of my buttons including the Green button and a black version that I use (I didn't like my green ones and the black one is more in keeping with the style of my other buttons). In my layout I have one to Start MCE and one to Stop MCE.
> 
> 
> If you like them, click in the little box on the left, click import and you will have those in your builder and you can drag and place the Green Button where needed on your builder page. Once the button is there, in your builder click devices, expand MCE Controller V2, expand Network Codes, and drag MCE Start onto the Green Button you just placed in your page layout. In my layout I have one button to Start MCE and one to Stop MCE. Save, sync your device and you should be good to go.
> 
> 
> One caveat: I can't remember if the MCE Start command and Close MCE command came with the MCE Controller V2 or if I had to make them myself...if they aren't there I'll try to help you create them...but its been a while.
> 
> 
> Clam



Thanks Jim, do you have a screen shot of your HTPC panel. I would love to see how you have it set out.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23506367
> 
> 
> Hi Franin,
> 
> 
> You'll find most everything you need under the "Support" tab on the iRule site. There's a link to a user manual PDF, a page of tutorial videos, and a link to a support site with lots of articles (see the page that says "All iRule Tutorials") for lots of basics and background.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Thanks SC


----------



## Jim Clamage

You know I never saw the "Green Button" command in the MCE Controller device list, so maybe I don't know what the "Green Button" does!


Anyway, here's my HTPC page for my iPad:


----------



## Bacon13

Just got my BenQ W1080ST projector hanging on the ceiling. Trying to decide which cables to run in the ceiling... either RS232 or IR repeater. I was able to get the RS232 commands from BenQ support. What are the pros and cons of RS232 vs IR?


----------



## bemiddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365*  /t/1351981/irule/8460#post_23504180
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the monoprice 4x2 HDMI matrix? All of the devices I've found both in the irule and user databases is wrong. One is close but its a 4x4 matrix that has 7 of the 8 that I need. The 8th (A3) actually works with power toggle. A power toggle command will quickly switch to A3 before turning off.
> 
> .



Hey Steve,

i had a monoprice 4x2 - 5312. if you search for it in the user listing it will have enough codes for 4x4. use the codes below and you will be working in no time!


A1 is controlled by A2 code

A2 is controlled by A4 code

A3 is controlled by B2 code

A4 is controlled by B4 code


B1 is controlled by C2 code

B1 is controlled by C4 code

B3 is controlled by D2 code

B4 is controlled by D4 code

https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/monoprice_hdmi_switcher_hdx_402e_ir_codes


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23509527
> 
> 
> You know I never saw the "Green Button" command in the MCE Controller device list, so maybe I don't know what the "Green Button" does!
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's my HTPC page for my iPad:



Very nice setup! Thanks for that.


----------



## sscott0203

I have tried for the last week playing around in Photoshop and Gimp, trying to create basic icons/buttons for my iRule setup with no luck. I have searched every shared image folder in iRule, and have found a lot of useful images, but I'm still missing a few to complete my setup. With that said, is there anyone with Photoshop skills interested in making 20 basic buttons/icons for me? I'm willing to pay someone via Paypal to do this for me. Below is one example of the type of work i need done


----------



## nosdude

Has anybody succesfully put a command for the weather in iRule Builder?

Thx


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23517977
> 
> 
> Has anybody succesfully put a command for the weather in iRule Builder?
> 
> Thx



Not sure what you mean by "command", but I did a simple test with my iPhone:

1. Create a new Panel, I called it Weather Test

2. Create a portrait page, I also called it Weather Test

3. On the right side panel of the Builder, click More, then expand Modules and you'll see Weather as the last entry

4. Left click and drag the Weather module into the middle of your portrait page and it looks like this:

 


5. Click Save, open your device, launch iRule, press Panels, More, Sync...once sync is done, press Panels, select Weather Test and you'll see this:

 


6. Click ok and then you'll see this:

 


In the Builder you can change the size, the corner radius, scale (ie farenheit or celsius) and whether to show the background or not. I chose not in the above test.


If you want you can create a button/link that says Weather and points to this test page you created...pretty straightforward, press the Weather button and it goes to the weather page.


Right now you can't give it a zipcode to get that weather, it can only use the iDevice's current location, but I think that change is being discussed for a future update.


Let me know if you have any questions.

Clam


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sscott0203*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23515796
> 
> 
> I have tried for the last week playing around in Photoshop and Gimp, trying to create basic icons/buttons for my iRule setup with no luck. I have searched every shared image folder in iRule, and have found a lot of useful images, but I'm still missing a few to complete my setup. With that said, is there anyone with Photoshop skills interested in making 20 basic buttons/icons for me? I'm willing to pay someone via Paypal to do this for me. Below is one example of the type of work i need done



I should have some free time this weekend, shoot me a PM with exactly what you need and I'll see if I can help.

Clam


----------



## CentralCoaster

I do all my button editing online. Pixlr.com, use the advanced editor. pretty cool features for an online app.


Google a transparent PNG file for the logo you want, then resize it and paste it on the blank button. You can save irule button images to your computer by browsing for them in the online database, and then holding ctrl while dragging it to your desktop.


I've got a ton of custom buttons done this way. I also used the editor to trim the background size of the buttons to give me more options on placement or shove them to the sides of the remote more.


----------



## nosdude

Cool. Thanks. It worked.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23521025
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "command", but I did a simple test with my iPhone:
> 
> 1. Create a new Panel, I called it Weather Test
> 
> 2. Create a portrait page, I also called it Weather Test
> 
> 3. On the right side panel of the Builder, click More, then expand Modules and you'll see Weather as the last entry
> 
> 4. Left click and drag the Weather module into the middle of your portrait page and it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Click Save, open your device, launch iRule, press Panels, More, Sync...once sync is done, press Panels, select Weather Test and you'll see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Click ok and then you'll see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Builder you can change the size, the corner radius, scale (ie farenheit or celsius) and whether to show the background or not. I chose not in the above test.
> 
> 
> If you want you can create a button/link that says Weather and points to this test page you created...pretty straightforward, press the Weather button and it goes to the weather page.
> 
> 
> Right now you can't give it a zipcode to get that weather, it can only use the iDevice's current location, but I think that change is being discussed for a future update.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Clam




Thanks. Just tried these methods, and it worked.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## JapanDave

I still can't get the MCE Controler to connect. I have my RS20i gateway setup via IP, so the connection is there. What would cause the gateway not to connect?


----------



## snodric


MCE issue.pdf 159k .pdf fileI have a drawer that I'm using that has all keyboard numbers and letters for use with XBMC but am missing the code for 'spacebar'. I'm using MCE Controller V2 as the device. Can someone point me to a device that has the 'spacebar'' code? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23528497
> 
> 
> I have a drawer that I'm using that has all keyboard numbers and letters for use with XBMC but am missing the code for 'spacebar'. I'm using MCE Controller V2 as the device. Can someone point me to a device that has the 'spacebar'' code? Thanks in advance.


The spacebar command is already in MCE Controller as "space." In the commands file you'll see the following line:


SendInput Cmd="space" vk="32" Shift="false" Ctrl="false" Alt="false"


Here vk means virtual key, virtual key 32 is spacebar, and all of the modifier keys (shift, control, and alt) are false, or not depressed.


EDIT: I don't know whether this command is in the original commands file or the one to be found on the iRule site that has added commands, or if I added the command to the file.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23525601
> 
> 
> I still can't get the MCE Controler to connect. I have my RS20i gateway setup via IP, so the connection is there. What would cause the gateway not to connect?



Make sure you are using a network gateway and that MCE controller is listening on the port specified in the gateway setup on your remote device. You can open up the MCE Controller window on the PC to watch whether it is receiving commands from your remote device. You'll see in that window the port, which is usually 5150 for MCE Controller.


You also have to put an MCE Controller program shortcut in your PC's startup folder so it starts up whenever you start the PC. I think that is covered in the iRule tutorial,but I'm not sure.


----------



## snodric

  


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23530546
> 
> 
> The spacebar command is already in MCE Controller as "space." In the commands file you'll see the following line:
> 
> 
> SendInput Cmd="space" vk="32" Shift="false" Ctrl="false" Alt="false"
> 
> 
> Here vk means virtual key, virtual key 32 is spacebar, and all of the modifier keys (shift, control, and alt) are false, or not depressed.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I don't know whether this command is in the original commands file or the one to be found on the iRule site that has added commands, or if I added the command to the file.




I believe the command is in my MCE Controller but it is not listed in my MCE Control Device. I know that I can add another code but how do I enter it in a similar way to the ones already in my MCE device? I've attached a pdf of a screen print that shows the command for 'ESCAPE' and the data code. What would be the data code for 'Spacebar'?


----------



## jimim

Just wanted to share that I am installing a micasaverde 3 in my home right now. I don't have it in irule YET cause I'm having a problem with one device. I have scenes working, triggers, and schedules. I also have the app for control outside the house working. I will say that this unit has been the most robust thus far for zwave. I have used the regular Leviton controller, the serial controller, and the think stick controller. The verde takes what all 3 does and wraps it into a nice neat package. After I get the device working that is not at this moment I'm going to get it into irule. i am guessing that feedback with this unit is going to be much fater than the Leviton serial controller just from seeing how fast feedback is with using the app over data. it's fast. all in all very happy thus far.


Next is integrating my DCS security panel into it with EVL3 which is a IP card that hooks up to the DCS panel bus to control the system. There is a free plugin from verde to integrate everything. Seems to be very easy to setup and very responsive. I have to talk with Itai to see what kind of irule integration I might get her.


Just thought I would share.


jim


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23510420
> 
> 
> Just got my BenQ W1080ST projector hanging on the ceiling. Trying to decide which cables to run in the ceiling... either RS232 or IR repeater. I was able to get the RS232 commands from BenQ support. What are the pros and cons of RS232 vs IR?



95% probably the RS232 but it will ultimately depend on the available codes, there will be differences. Generally the RS232 will have more discrete codes that you'll want to use, and is more reliable in my experience. But discrete codes aren't always better, sometimes the remotes have toggle buttons that are better than discrete. Sometimes you want both. You can always create toggles using iRule, but it is slightly annoying as it doesn't remember the previous state of the device if you leave the panel.


On my RX I'm using rs232 and IR to get the most out of it.


If you're using feedback it is a nobrainer. The feedback part of iRule is a must have IMO for a multizone system. I guess for a single zone you can get around it, but hey, what's another $50.


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23530630
> 
> 
> Make sure you are using a network gateway and that MCE controller is listening on the port specified in the gateway setup on your remote device. You can open up the MCE Controller window on the PC to watch whether it is receiving commands from your remote device. You'll see in that window the port, which is usually 5150 for MCE Controller.
> 
> 
> You also have to put an MCE Controller program shortcut in your PC's startup folder so it starts up whenever you start the PC. I think that is covered in the iRule tutorial,but I'm not sure.


Thanks Steve, I got it working by running the controller program on desktop. How do I get it to start up when the PC starts up? It seems that the MC controller only works when it is actively running on the HTPC.


Dave


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snodric*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23531732
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the command is in my MCE Controller but it is not listed in my MCE Control Device. I know that I can add another code but how do I enter it in a similar way to the ones already in my MCE device? I've attached a pdf of a screen print that shows the command for 'ESCAPE' and the data code. What would be the data code for 'Spacebar'?


Right click to create a new command, give it a name in the lower left hand panel, and cut and paste the data from another command. Then edit the data to replace the letters before the backslash (in your example esc for the escape command) with space. The command will now show up in the right hand panel, and can be used like other commands. The data is simply the command as it exists in the PC commands file, followed by \x0D (carriage return). For space the data is space, for escape the data is esc.


You can do this for any command in the commands file.


In this example the command for spacebar starts like this: SendInput Cmd="space"


The command data is in quotes. The commands file simply says look on the port for the command "space" and execute the following: vk="32" Shift="false" Ctrl="false" Alt="false"


In other words, when you see the command "space" press the virtual spacebar key but not Shift, Ctrl, and Alt.


If you know other virtual keys you can added similar commands to the commands file. Here is a list of virtual key codes.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23533111
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve, I got it working by running the controller program on desktop. How do I get it to start up when the PC starts up? It seems that the MC controller only works when it is actively running on the HTPC.
> 
> 
> Dave


You get it to start up when the PC starts by putting a shortcut for the program in the startup group, just like any other PC program you want to run at startup.


Click on Start, then on All Programs, and finally find the Startup folder. Right click on the Startup folder and click Explore or Open. Then copy a shortcut for the MCE Controller program into the Startup folder. To make a shortcut right click on the MCE Controller icon and click Send to Desktop or Copy. Then drag and drop or paste.

Here is a video on the subject.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23532087
> 
> 
> 95% probably the RS232 but it will ultimately depend on the available codes, there will be differences. Generally the RS232 will have more discrete codes that you'll want to use, and is more reliable in my experience. But discrete codes aren't always better, sometimes the remotes have toggle buttons that are better than discrete. Sometimes you want both. You can always create toggles using iRule, but it is slightly annoying as it doesn't remember the previous state of the device if you leave the panel.
> 
> 
> On my RX I'm using rs232 and IR to get the most out of it.
> 
> 
> If you're using feedback it is a nobrainer. The feedback part of iRule is a must have IMO for a multizone system. I guess for a single zone you can get around it, but hey, what's another $50.



Thanks, That's pretty much what I figured. I ran a serial cable in the ceiling and wall. I'll fire it all up before I patch the holes in the walls.


----------



## cheezit73


Hi guys I have not been following the thread too much lately as I made an effort to complete my layout and just use it without constantly tweaking. I see that their are variables and image states now which seems pretty cool! Are any of you starting to implement those. Also we use at least two separate devices (iPads) so I how do variables work with that as in is it pointless to use variables because the two ipads wont know the state of each other or is there some way for that to work?

 

Thanks!


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23534107
> 
> 
> Also we use at least two separate devices (iPads) so I how do variables work with that as in is it pointless to use variables because the two ipads wont know the state of each other or is there some way for that to work?


Variables are completely local at this point, so there's no functionality for one handset to interact with another. Think of the variables (and the image states to an extent) as a way to build a little smarter, better-looking remote, and save some work in the process.


Variables can help reduce panel/page counts. For instance, if you have a 6-room setup with a DVR in each room, you can build one DVR page and set the controlled device and page title on the fly. You can do some other things like changing where a link goes depending on a previous button press.


Image states at this point are primarily a way to show selected activities with a "selected" state, or for instance selected surround modes. Put a few buttons into a group, and pressing one will deselect any other. At this point, it's mostly just making for a bit sexier UI.


Variables and image states will both be more exciting and more useful later when conditional logic comes along. Image states and variables are a first step toward that more advanced (and complex) functionality.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## holyindian

Is there a way in iRule builder to retain everything from a previous handset to the new handset. I had a decent setup on the iphone but having moved to android now, will i have to rebuild and redesign everything? Or is there a way to retain and automatically resize the backgrounds and buttons to the android screensize?


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/8490#post_23533379
> 
> 
> You get it to start up when the PC starts by putting a shortcut for the program in the startup group, just like any other PC program you want to run at startup.
> 
> 
> Click on Start, then on All Programs, and finally find the Startup folder. Right click on the Startup folder and click Explore or Open. Then copy a shortcut for the MCE Controller program into the Startup folder. To make a shortcut right click on the MCE Controller icon and click Send to Desktop or Copy. Then drag and drop or paste.
> 
> Here is a video on the subject.



Thanks Steve. Different naming and titles of folders in the Japanese OS can be confusing. I video helped clear things up, thanks again.


----------



## jimim

I finished my vera setup in irule today. I have to say if anyone is in the zwave camp it's the way to go besides HAI. It is wicked fast and always spot on. When I use a physical switch or dimmer it shows up in irule pretty much instant. the serial controller or think stick never did this. when I tap into the vera from my phone over data the change in status is pretty much instant in irule and the reverse. everything stays up to date. no problems yet.


monday my evl3 to control my security panel comes. i'll integrate that into the vera and then get started for control in irule with help from their team.


so over the past 3 years I have managed to integrate my security cameras over embedded webpages. I have an embedded webpage of my cable box so I can have visual feedback if outside and want to pull up a channel over my nuvo. my lights are set so i can continue to grow my zwave network without worry now. security should be coming soon. all that i have left is thermostats. i do want to go down the road of driveway sensors for triggered events through vera but that's down the road.


jimi


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23538169
> 
> 
> I finished my vera setup in irule today. I have to say if anyone is in the zwave camp it's the way to go besides HAI. It is wicked fast and always spot on. When I use a physical switch or dimmer it shows up in irule pretty much instant. the serial controller or think stick never did this. when I tap into the vera from my phone over data the change in status is pretty much instant in irule and the reverse. everything stays up to date. no problems yet.
> 
> 
> monday my evl3 to control my security panel comes. i'll integrate that into the vera and then get started for control in irule with help from their team.
> 
> 
> so over the past 3 years I have managed to integrate my security cameras over embedded webpages. I have an embedded webpage of my cable box so I can have visual feedback if outside and want to pull up a channel over my nuvo. my lights are set so i can continue to grow my zwave network without worry now. security should be coming soon. all that i have left is thermostats. i do want to go down the road of driveway sensors for triggered events through vera but that's down the road.
> 
> 
> jimi



I am in the Zwave camp, and use Vera, although i find additional cost per device on irule to be on a little bit higher side. I have a tablet up on the wall in almost every room (8 of them), including two handsets and a two ipads... I use homebuddy or HomeWave app instead for vera. Would love to have the vera module for irule.


An additional quick question to android users..

Mine is a Galaxy S4, and i dont see too many image libraries for the S4 handset.. what are the other compatible handsets i can search in the irule that nears the screen resolution of the Samsung Galaxy S4?


----------



## snodric

I got it working







.


The answer above is correct, as is the following that I got from iRule's message board :


I just downloaded the MCE controller modified commands from irules site. There is a space command. The command name is space.


Create a new code in bulider and under properties enter the following


name: Space

data: space\X0D


----------



## txx3ddq442

I'm using iRule for whole home AV control. My system includes (as of now) 6 TVs, 5 of which are LG. iTach IP2IR's are used to send IR signals to whichever TV needs them. Is there a way to avoid adding the 'LG TV' device five times and reassigning the commands to buttons on five identical panels? The roadblock is that I can only assign 'LG TV' to one port on one iTach. Once it is assigned, I can't use it again.


Is there another, more elegant way to accomplish this. I'll run into the same thing with multiple cable boxes.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *txx3ddq442*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23539494
> 
> 
> I'm using iRule for whole home AV control. My system includes (as of now) 6 TVs, 5 of which are LG. iTach IP2IR's are used to send IR signals to whichever TV needs them. Is there a way to avoid adding the 'LG TV' device five times and reassigning the commands to buttons on five identical panels? The roadblock is that I can only assign 'LG TV' to one port on one iTach. Once it is assigned, I can't use it again.
> 
> 
> Is there another, more elegant way to accomplish this. I'll run into the same thing with multiple cable boxes.



no way to avoid having multiple devices, but if you have a pro license you can avoid having multiple identical panels through the use of variables.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *txx3ddq442*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23539494
> 
> 
> I'm using iRule for whole home AV control. My system includes (as of now) 6 TVs, 5 of which are LG. iTach IP2IR's are used to send IR signals to whichever TV needs them. Is there a way to avoid adding the 'LG TV' device five times and reassigning the commands to buttons on five identical panels? The roadblock is that I can only assign 'LG TV' to one port on one iTach. Once it is assigned, I can't use it again.
> 
> 
> Is there another, more elegant way to accomplish this. I'll run into the same thing with multiple cable boxes.



Import it 5 times and rename each, LG living room, LG master bed, LG kitchen, etc. Then each device can be assigned to a specific itach. Then you can also create a panel, copy it and use the replace function to replace one set of TV commands with another.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23538283
> 
> 
> I am in the Zwave camp, and use Vera, although i find additional cost per device on irule to be on a little bit higher side. I have a tablet up on the wall in almost every room (8 of them), including two handsets and a two ipads... I use homebuddy or HomeWave app instead for vera. Would love to have the vera module for irule.
> 
> 
> An additional quick question to android users..
> 
> Mine is a Galaxy S4, and i dont see too many image libraries for the S4 handset.. what are the other compatible handsets i can search in the irule that nears the screen resolution of the Samsung Galaxy S4?



I don't mind buying the extra devices. Right now I have a few iPads, 2 iPhones and a few touches to use irule around the house.


Why don't u use Vera's app? Just wondering. I have been using it for control outside my house and I think it's really good. Do u use homewave for control over data outside ur home?


----------



## txx3ddq442




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23539520
> 
> 
> no way to avoid having multiple devices, but if you have a pro license you can avoid having multiple identical panels through the use of variables.



I see how to modify a navigation button to set a variable (DeviceVar) when I click the button to navigate to say the "LG TV-Kitchen". However, I've got a couple of questions:

1. Do I set the variable to the string (text) value that shows up in the Device list or do I set it to the integer value that appears in the "device id" field of the relevant command?

2. On the panel that I'll re-use for all TV's, how do I assign the "device id" on the fly? On this common panel, under a button (i.e. power on), I've modified the "device id" for the command to be the variable name (that was assigned when I navigated to the panel). It still shows the original device name that was hardcoded before in the "name" field while the device id field now shows "$DeviceVar$".


Is there a tutorial on how to use variables to replace the Device with the value of a variable?


----------



## holyindian

A very basic question.

I am unable to find this background in the library.

 


I see the plain version, but not with the embossed corners with borders and edges to place the button on. Can someone post a link on an image host.. really appreciated.

*Note*: Please ignore my question, another member of the forum helped me out understand that its the overlay thats used on each background for that effect.


----------



## nater1

I just started getting irule setup, and wanted to know if there is a way to control my Xbox360 via ip, it looks like there is, but it does not work for me. Is there something I am missing? I use my Xbox as a media extender, so its important to me.


----------



## thebland

*DIRECTV ISSUE:*


I have 4 DVRs around the house, and notice that my IP addresses change often. I am regularly going into iRule to update the IP addresses on various DVRs so that communication can occur. Some of DVRs are supplied thier IP addresses by a box that carries the internet data ov er the coax - this is likely the issue IMO.


Is there any fix for this? I want to set it and forget it - any way to do so with my Directv / internet set up. This appears to be Directv's preferred set up for internet to their devices?










*SAMSUNG TV IP CODES?*


Also, is their any partial IP codes for Samsung TVs? I know there is no Samsung code for POWER ON but using HDMI CEC should suffice to get the TV to turn on if the connecting cable box is powered on. Codes developed yet?



Thanks!


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23558562
> 
> *DIRECTV ISSUE:*
> 
> 
> I have 4 DVRs around the house, and notice that my IP addresses change often. I am regularly going into iRule to update the IP addresses on various DVRs so that communication can occur. Some of DVRs are supplied thier IP addresses by a box that carries the internet data ov er the coax - this is likely the issue IMO.
> 
> 
> Is there any fix for this? I want to set it and forget it - any way to do so with my Directv / internet set up. This appears to be Directv's preferred set up for internet to their devices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


You can set static IP addresses for your DirecTV DVR's.  The option is in the network setup area of the DVR I believe.  You could also tell your router to only give these DVR's a particular IP address if you wanted to go that route rather than set them as static IP addresses at the box level.  I've got mine set up at the box level.


----------



## pauleyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23558562
> 
> *DIRECTV ISSUE:*
> 
> 
> I have 4 DVRs around the house, and notice that my IP addresses change often. I am regularly going into iRule to update the IP addresses on various DVRs so that communication can occur. Some of DVRs are supplied thier IP addresses by a box that carries the internet data ov er the coax - this is likely the issue IMO.
> 
> 
> Is there any fix for this? I want to set it and forget it - any way to do so with my Directv / internet set up. This appears to be Directv's preferred set up for internet to their devices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I wouldn't do static IPs, I would just do IP reservations. Google it to see how to do it on your router. Essentially you are just telling each mac address which IP they can take ... that way they don't change.


----------



## holyindian

Hey guys, need a little help here.


Been trying to setup irule for the ipad, and have been hitting with a minor issue when trying to align the volume buttons along with mute and home button. The home button and the mute button does not come in the center of the volume buttons... They look going to one side each time i try to increase or decrease 1 column.. Please look at the images below.

 


This happens when the home button is set to this column

 


And as soon as i move it one column up this is what it happens.

 


Look the column settings below. for the image above.

 


Havent seen this happening with the other hundreds of irule setup on this thread.

What wrong am i doing? Please help.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23544524
> 
> 
> I don't mind buying the extra devices. Right now I have a few iPads, 2 iPhones and a few touches to use irule around the house.
> 
> 
> Why don't u use Vera's app? Just wondering. I have been using it for control outside my house and I think it's really good. Do u use homewave for control over data outside ur home?



I use the vera app on the S4, including AutohomationHD. But i prefered the HomeWave on my previous iPhone which i currently use on the ipad, infact it works for me remotely also.


----------



## jimim

Just wanted to share that I started working on integrating my DSC panel into iRule. My first step was to get the panel online with a eyezon EVL3. I still monitor with my current company. I'm only using the EVL3 to monitor myself and control from my phones and iPads. This is then integrated into the micas vera which is working very well. Now I'm going to carry this control over into irule hopefully through the vera cause it's faster. The team is helping me with this. I'll let you guys know how I make out for anyone else interested.


Next is irrigation. I really want control outside my house so if away and we get a random heat wave i can take action. right now i water 3 times a week but last week was deff a 7 day a week kinda week!


jim


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23560603
> 
> 
> Hey guys, need a little help here.
> 
> 
> Been trying to setup irule for the ipad, and have been hitting with a minor issue when trying to align the volume buttons along with mute and home button. The home button and the mute button does not come in the center of the volume buttons... They look going to one side each time i try to increase or decrease 1 column.. Please look at the images below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This happens when the home button is set to this column
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as soon as i move it one column up this is what it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look the column settings below. for the image above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent seen this happening with the other hundreds of irule setup on this thread.
> 
> What wrong am i doing? Please help.




Click your Mute button image in the GUI and make it wider.




Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nater1*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23557448
> 
> 
> I just started getting irule setup, and wanted to know if there is a way to control my Xbox360 via ip, it looks like there is, but it does not work for me. Is there something I am missing? I use my Xbox as a media extender, so its important to me.



There is no way to control Xbox or PS3 via IP. They simply do not support it.





Alex


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23561004
> 
> 
> There is no way to control Xbox or PS3 via IP. They simply do not support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Maybe not with iRule, but I use an iOS app called Smart Glass to control my Xbox via IP, so there must be a way.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurrayW*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23560211
> 
> 
> You can set static IP addresses for your DirecTV DVR's.  The option is in the network setup area of the DVR I believe.  You could also tell your router to only give these DVR's a particular IP address if you wanted to go that route rather than set them as static IP addresses at the box level.  I've got mine set up at the box level.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23560341
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do static IPs, I would just do IP reservations. Google it to see how to do it on your router. Essentially you are just telling each mac address which IP they can take ... that way they don't change.



Thanks guys. I'll look into both options and see what's best. Why not use a static IP though, Paul?


Glad there's an option.


Thanks!


----------



## MurrayW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23561624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I'll look into both options and see what's best. Why not use a static IP though, Paul?
> 
> 
> Glad there's an option.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


It's your preference.  Either one should work equally well.  Static IP's won't change either.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23560999
> 
> 
> Click your Mute button image in the GUI and make it wider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Perfect, it worked. Never knew this was possible. Thanks so much.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23560603
> 
> 
> Hey guys, need a little help here.
> 
> 
> Been trying to setup irule for the ipad, and have been hitting with a minor issue when trying to align the volume buttons along with mute and home button. The home button and the mute button does not come in the center of the volume buttons... They look going to one side each time i try to increase or decrease 1 column.. Please look at the images below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This happens when the home button is set to this column
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as soon as i move it one column up this is what it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look the column settings below. for the image above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent seen this happening with the other hundreds of irule setup on this thread.
> 
> What wrong am i doing? Please help.


MAke all the cell widths 5 and they'll all align.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23563319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23560603
> 
> 
> Hey guys, need a little help here.
> 
> 
> Been trying to setup irule for the ipad, and have been hitting with a minor issue when trying to align the volume buttons along with mute and home button. The home button and the mute button does not come in the center of the volume buttons... They look going to one side each time i try to increase or decrease 1 column.. Please look at the images below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This happens when the home button is set to this column
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as soon as i move it one column up this is what it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look the column settings below. for the image above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent seen this happening with the other hundreds of irule setup on this thread.
> 
> What wrong am i doing? Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> MAke all the cell widths 5 and they'll all align.
Click to expand...


Sir, thats exactly what i did and it looks perfect. Thanks so much all for te help


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurrayW*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23562043
> 
> 
> 
> It's your preference.  Either one should work equally well.  Static IP's won't change either.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurrayW*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23560211
> 
> 
> You can set static IP addresses for your DirecTV DVR's.  The option is in the network setup area of the DVR I believe.  You could also tell your router to only give these DVR's a particular IP address if you wanted to go that route rather than set them as static IP addresses at the box level.  I've got mine set up at the box level.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23560341
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do static IPs, I would just do IP reservations. Google it to see how to do it on your router. Essentially you are just telling each mac address which IP they can take ... that way they don't change.



OK. I decided to try static IPs and am using 209-212 for IPs. Thanks - I expect I'll be immune from having to update these every few days.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23561113
> 
> 
> Maybe not with iRule, but I use an iOS app called Smart Glass to control my Xbox via IP, so there must be a way.



In order for anything to be IP or RS232 controllable, protocol must be made available. As far as I now, Microsoft has not done so.






Alex


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23560926
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share that I started working on integrating my DSC panel into iRule. My first step was to get the panel online with a eyezon EVL3. I still monitor with my current company. I'm only using the EVL3 to monitor myself and control from my phones and iPads. This is then integrated into the micas vera which is working very well. Now I'm going to carry this control over into irule hopefully through the vera cause it's faster. The team is helping me with this. I'll let you guys know how I make out for anyone else interested.
> 
> 
> Next is irrigation. I really want control outside my house so if away and we get a random heat wave i can take action. right now i water 3 times a week but last week was deff a 7 day a week kinda week!
> 
> 
> jim



While these have nothing to do with iRule, there are a couple of irrigation controllers that I researched last year: Irrigation Caddy and Quicksmart EtherRain. I went with an EtherRain irrigation controller, and it is working fine for me. I run it with a computer running 24/7/365, but there are other options; a website called Lawncheck or Mi Casa Verde automation controller, I think.


In the event this helps you, I will share with you what I learned about irrigation during the research and setup phase of EtherRain. Basically, it is better to water 1-2 times per week deeply, versus watering 3-7 days per week. When you water too little multiple times, the roots become shallow, and the turf will not be in a position to withstand hot and dry periods. I live in Northern Illinois, and the extension office advises that lawns here need 1"-2" a week to survive; 1" below 80 degree, 2" when above 80 degrees. I changed from a 3-day a week schedule to a 2-day a week schedule, and put a maximum of 2" of water on the turf in each zone, when it is above 80 degrees. I live in an area with very expensive water, so my goal is to give the lawn the minimal amount needed, while promoting deep root growth. I had been doing it wrong for years, and spending a lot of money in water bills. This is the first year, so I am going to see how the lawn does.


I hope this helps.


Mark


Edit: Corrected the information provided about controlling EtherRain.


----------



## jedimastergrant

I am considering irule for my soon to be completed dedicated room with all equipment outside of the room. I have an Insteon setup I will be using for lighting control.


I am unsure about what type of Global Cache I will need. My equipment is as follows.


-JVC RS45

-Emotiva XPA-5

-Denon 4311

-PS3/PS4

-360/One

-Wii/Wii U

-DVR box

-QSC DSP30

-Plan on adding a Synology box


Is there any advantage to controlling any of these devices with RS232? Or can I use IR for everything? I was looking at the GC-100-6 and the iTach IP2IR if I don't need RS232. I understand there is a converter to go to RS232 as well if I need to (is that correct)? And can't I just add a 3 way IR splitter if I need more IR wires?


Any considerations for playing nice with the Insteon setup? I will be using the ISY 994i. http://www.insteon.com/12237DB-ISY-994i.html 


Thanks,


Grant


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimastergrant*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23569478
> 
> 
> I am considering irule for my soon to be completed dedicated room with all equipment outside of the room. I have an Insteon setup I will be using for lighting control.
> 
> 
> I am unsure about what type of Global Cache I will need. My equipment is as follows.
> 
> 
> -JVC RS45
> 
> -Emotiva XPA-5
> 
> -Denon 4311
> 
> -PS3/PS4
> 
> -360/One
> 
> -Wii/Wii U
> 
> -DVR box
> 
> -QSC DSP30
> 
> -Plan on adding a Synology box
> 
> 
> Is there any advantage to controlling any of these devices with RS232? Or can I use IR for everything? I was looking at the GC-100-6 and the iTach IP2IR if I don't need RS232. I understand there is a converter to go to RS232 as well if I need to (is that correct)? And can't I just add a 3 way IR splitter if I need more IR wires?
> 
> 
> Any considerations for playing nice with the Insteon setup? I will be using the ISY 994i. http://www.insteon.com/12237DB-ISY-994i.html
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Grant



RS45, Denon 4311 should be able to control via IP, so no additional GC required.

PS3 need a blu-ray to IR converter, and then you will need a GC with IR. Wii I think you can't do anything except using the Wii controller.

Your emotiva unlikely need any IR control...

what DVR box you have? Some newer DirectTV or DishTV box have IP control, I believe.


----------



## jedimastergrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23571640
> 
> 
> RS45, Denon 4311 should be able to control via IP, so no additional GC required.
> 
> PS3 need a blu-ray to IR converter, and then you will need a GC with IR. Wii I think you can't do anything except using the Wii controller.
> 
> Your emotiva unlikely need any IR control...
> 
> what DVR box you have? Some newer DirectTV or DishTV box have IP control, I believe.



So how is the IP connection made? Do I run a Cat6 cable from the back of my WiFi router to the RS45 and the 4311? And that's it?


I have my PS3 on the main floor where I have a Harmony 900 in use. I do have the Harmony IR to bluetooth adaptor but I think it is on the fritz. So what kind/brand of adaptor do I need for the PS3? Will it still be IR to bluetooth?


And for the Wii I will use the Wii remote.


I guess the only thing I need for the Emotiva is just to turn it on and off. Can I link up the Emotiva with my 4311 so my Emotiva is turned on and off that way?


The DVR box is up in the air right now. I had Comcast until last month when I switched to Uverse. I have had more problems than I can count. So I may be switching again. I don't know to what. Maybe back to Comcast. But, I am curious about the satellite providers. Google Fiber was announced not long ago for my area of Kansas City so I am hoping maybe sometime next year I will get to try it out. But anyway you are saying that my DVR box might have IP control and this would be the preferred method? If not then IR?


----------



## BroncoSport




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimastergrant*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23569478
> 
> 
> I am considering irule for my soon to be completed dedicated room with all equipment outside of the room. I have an Insteon setup I will be using for lighting control.
> 
> 
> I am unsure about what type of Global Cache I will need. My equipment is as follows.
> 
> 
> -JVC RS45 - IP through cat5/6 and existing network
> 
> -Emotiva XPA-5 - will need to hook this up via 12v trigger from the Denon
> 
> -Denon 4311- IP through cat5/6 and existing network
> 
> -PS3/PS4 - IR adapter and you'll need a Global Cache
> 
> -360/One - - IR blaster and you'll need a Global Cache
> 
> -Wii/Wii U - Use existing remote
> 
> -DVR box - - IR blaster and you'll need a Global Cache
> 
> -QSC DSP30 - another need for a 12v trigger, might be able to split off the 12v trigger from the Denon
> 
> -Plan on adding a Synology box
> 
> 
> Is there any advantage to controlling any of these devices with RS232? Or can I use IR for everything? I was looking at the GC-100-6 and the iTach IP2IR if I don't need RS232. I understand there is a converter to go to RS232 as well if I need to (is that correct)? And can't I just add a 3 way IR splitter if I need more IR wires?
> 
> Start looking on eBay for a GC-100-12. There are generally a few of them that are used but in working condition. That's where I got mine and it works great, plus I used the RS232 for the Pioneer AVR and am switching to 232 for my DVDO DUO, very soon! You can split IR cables but I am unsure how you would assign it in iRule.
> 
> 
> Any considerations for playing nice with the Insteon setup? I will be using the ISY 994i. http://www.insteon.com/12237DB-ISY-994i.html
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Grant


----------



## BroncoSport

I just did a search and found the same vendor I used and he has 7 left at $50!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Global-Cache-GC-100-12-GC-100-Home-Network-Router-Security-lighting-Networking-/151076063368?pt=Home_Automation_Controls_Touchscreens&hash=item232cd5c888 


Don't know him, just purchase a good unit from him at a heck of a deal (I think I paid $75 for mine)!


----------



## DIYHomeTheater

Does anyone have the IR hex codes for TiVo Series 3? I can't find them anywhere and am forced to use the IP controls that limits me to only one iRule device. Thanks


----------



## mijotter

Is it possible for my HTPC to be accessed by a Kindle Fire HD via iRule?


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23576919
> 
> 
> Is it possible for my HTPC to be accessed by a Kindle Fire HD via iRule?


 http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/474014


----------



## jedimastergrant

Thanks Bronco,


I ordered the GC 100-12. That is a great find considering the msrp is $299 and the cheapest new price is usually around $230. So for $50 I am going to roll the dice. GC seems to make a great product so I bet there is a long life expectancy with these units.


----------



## Tom Bley

Ok guys, after getting Sonos and the new Nexus 7 tablet, I want to do more with the tablet and have been looking at iRule. I just don't know what I need.


Components in Great room that I want to control consist of:


Sony KDL60EX645 smart tv (wired w/ cat5e)

Yamaha RX-V2600 Receiver

PS3 (wired w/ cat 5e)


Cable modem, router, switch are located in the basement utility room up on a shelf.


Thanks!


----------



## Rich Gibson

Last night my iPAD I started malfunctioning using iRule HD. Whenever I touch an icon I get two commands with ever screen, every button. I also have iRule HD on my Samsung Galaxy S3 phone and the 10" tablet. I set them up months ago and they still function flawlessly. In addition iRule is crashing every two or three command clicks on the iPad. Wasn't there a new iRule release for iOS? Any suggestions?


Thanks, Rich


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Gibson*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23582911
> 
> 
> Last night my iPAD I started malfunctioning using iRule HD. Whenever I touch an icon I get two commands with ever screen, every button. I also have iRule HD on my Samsung Galaxy S3 phone and the 10" tablet. I set them up months ago and they still function flawlessly. In addition iRule is crashing every two or three command clicks on the iPad. Wasn't there a new iRule release for iOS? Any suggestions?


That's unfortunate. Yes, there was just a new release. Did you just update to it?


For starters, try rebooting your iPad.


If rebooting doesn't fix the bad behavior, then try deleting iRule HD and install the main iRule app. The two should be the same, but maybe there is a difference. The iRule HD (just for iPad) app is going away at some point; the main iRule app is already universal, so in short, nobody needs the dedicated iRule HD app anymore. Anyway, make sure your gateways are backed up before you delete iRule HD. Once you install iRule, you can enter your user/pass, sync the handset, then Restore Gateways, and you should be back up and running. Post whether you're back up and running or not.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DIYHomeTheater*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23576609
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the IR hex codes for TiVo Series 3? I can't find them anywhere and am forced to use the IP controls that limits me to only one iRule device. Thanks


Have you tried the IR device already in the Builder called "TiVo Cable Premier All Models"?


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimastergrant*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23578702
> 
> 
> I ordered the GC 100-12. That is a great find considering the msrp is $299 and the cheapest new price is usually around $230. So for $50 I am going to roll the dice. GC seems to make a great product so I bet there is a long life expectancy with these units.



They are a pretty good deal... Just remember you'll have to add IR emitters (which are normally included). Not that it's a big deal - just sayin'. The GC-100 has also been around for a very long time, so these GC-100's could have been powered on 24/7 for something like 5 or 6 years or more. They're pretty bulletproof, so probably not an issue, but just pointing that out. Also, since these could be quite old, they could have older firmware and be a bit more difficult to set up.


Please note I'm not trying to dissuade anybody; I bought a surplus GC-100 when I bought mine, too. I just want everybody to consider all the issues and make an informed decision if they decide to purchase an older or surplus model.


Also, the GC-100 (regardless of new or used) only supports one iRule client at a time. It doesn't affect most people doing dedicated theaters, and it's been mentioned in this thread many times, but since the thread is huge, I thought I'd mention it again.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23583035
> 
> 
> ...Also, the GC-100 (regardless of new or used) only supports one iRule client at a time. It doesn't affect most people doing dedicated theaters, and it's been mentioned in this thread many times, but since the thread is huge, I thought I'd mention it again.



Doesn't the latest version of iRule help multiple clients share a port on the GC-100? i.e. the new ability to restore a closed TCP connection on a button press. Seems like the GC-100 allows another client to steal a connection that's been idle for 10 seconds or more, and now iRule plays along with that by restoring connections automatically.


I haven't had the time to try that myself yet, but it sounds like it should help quite a lot. It would be even better if the GC-100 allowed the idle timeout to be reduced to a second or two, but I don't think it does.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23583059
> 
> 
> Doesn't the latest version of iRule help multiple clients share a port on the GC-100? i.e. the new ability to restore a closed TCP connection on a button press. Seems like the GC-100 allows another client to steal a connection that's been idle for 10 seconds or more, and now iRule plays along with that by restoring connections automatically.
> 
> 
> I haven't had the time to try that myself yet, but it sounds like it should help quite a lot. It would be even better if the GC-100 allowed the idle timeout to be reduced to a second or two, but I don't think it does.



Yes, it's better now, so for some people/applications it might be OK. You shouldn't have to put the second device to sleep and wake it up (or leave the remote, and return) to reestablish a gateway connection. But, even with the new functionality, if one person is in the living room trying to turn the lights off to go to bed, and another is in the theater trying to turn the lights on and turn the volume down, somebody is going to be annoyed that control isn't working. An iTach eliminates that (albeit at some expense, possibly significant depending on GC-100 cost).


Sometimes a combo approach is best. Start with cheap GC-100, then add an iTach to a specific device that might require multiple connections (a multizone receiver, or a lighting controller for instance).


I've had my GC-100 for years, and it works fine, but there are times I wish I had a few iTach's, too. The iTach is just a newer, friendlier, more modern device. I just wish it weren't so expensive if you need 3 or 4 of them.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## mdavej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8520#post_23567326
> 
> 
> In order for anything to be IP or RS232 controllable, protocol must be made available. As far as I now, Microsoft has not done so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


You're giving up too easily. Panasonic didn't give us a protocol, but we figured it out anyway.


----------



## Tom Bley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Bley*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23581942
> 
> 
> Ok guys, after getting Sonos and the new Nexus 7 tablet, I want to do more with the tablet and have been looking at iRule. I just don't know what I need.
> 
> 
> Components in Great room that I want to control consist of:
> 
> 
> Sony KDL60EX645 smart tv (wired w/ cat5e)
> 
> Yamaha RX-V2600 Receiver
> 
> PS3 (wired w/ cat 5e)
> 
> 
> Cable modem, router, switch are located in the basement utility room up on a shelf.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Anyone, please?


----------



## mijotter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Bley*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23583519
> 
> 
> Anyone, please?



To my knowledge. If you go to iRule's website they should have a list of devices that have the codes already. http://www.iruleathome.com/devices/irule-compatible-devices 

So I found that it does support the Yamaha and the Sony, not 100% on the PS3


You may also need to get a Global Cache Gateway i'm not sure for other things depending on what you want to do.


You can also post on iRule's support page as well for compatibility, pretty fast responses.


----------



## DIYHomeTheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23582996
> 
> 
> Have you tried the IR device already in the Builder called "TiVo Cable Premier All Models"?
> 
> 
> SC


It worked! Thanks. I was using Tivo Series 3 that has only IP codes


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Bley*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23581942
> 
> 
> Ok guys, after getting Sonos and the new Nexus 7 tablet, I want to do more with the tablet and have been looking at iRule. I just don't know what I need.
> 
> 
> Components in Great room that I want to control consist of:
> 
> 
> Sony KDL60EX645 smart tv (wired w/ cat5e)
> 
> Yamaha RX-V2600 Receiver
> 
> PS3 (wired w/ cat 5e)
> 
> 
> Cable modem, router, switch are located in the basement utility room up on a shelf.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You would need a global cache IP2IR if you have an ethernet connection available in the great room, or a WIFI2IR if only wifi is available. If the Sony TV and Yamaha receivers are IP controllable then you need no extra equipment to control them. The iRule builder shows IP control devices are available just not sure if your specific equipment can be controlled that way. If not they surely can be controlled by IR and the ITACH device mentioned is what is needed. For PS3 control via iRule you'll definitely need the ITACH and also an IR to Bluetooth adapter. There are several on the market, make sure to get one that supports both power on and power off. I use the RE-BL version, there are others from Logitech and Schmartz and those devices are in the iRule builder.


From there you need to purchase the iRule builder license and install the app on your tablet. You could start with the basic license, especially if you find that your receiver and tv do not support IP control as feedback would not be possible making the pro version useless.


Hope that helps.


----------



## jacket_fan

Hey iRule guys. I need to remotely control a subwoofer amp that I want to put in another room. I need to control the power on/off. I looked at some IR switches and they are either really cheap or really expensive. I figure someone using iRule has run into this suituation.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=IR-Infrared-Remote-Control-Power-Outlet-Switch-Plug- 
http://www.smarthome.com/81302/Xantech-Controlled-AC-Outlet-w-IR-Control-AC2/p.aspx 


Does anyone have a recommendation that would work with a QSC 3102 that is a commercial grade amplifier? It puts out 1,000 watts per channel.


Thanks


----------



## jedimastergrant

Ecrabb, thanks for the heads up.


Is there a way to update the firmware?


What is the best source for the IR emitters that work with the GC 100?


I did not know about the one client at a time restriction but as you said it does not affect me with a dedicated theater.


----------



## Bacon13

If you plan on doing lighting control eventually, you might want to look at the Insteon products. That's my plan for my speakers. I will be using active studio monitors that each need their own power source. I'll have them plugged into Insteon outlets and Insteon modules in my lights. Add a Smartlinc to interface between your network and your electrical system and you can control any Insteon device anywhere in your home.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimastergrant*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23586357
> 
> 
> Is there a way to update the firmware?


Yes. Send it back to Global Caché to be updated.







Seriously.


No worries, though. You won't likely run into any major functional differences, other than how the box gets set up, and if I recall, there's a slight difference in RS-232 that you'd run into only with a couple of very specific devices. Sorry, I don't recall the specifics.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimastergrant*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23586357
> 
> 
> What is the best source for the IR emitters that work with the GC 100?


The GC-100 is good with about any standard mono-jack IR emitter. Just try to find the non-illuminated variety...

https://globalcache.zendesk.com/entries/20697276-IR-emitter-compatibility 


Cheers,

SC


----------



## Rich Gibson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23582962
> 
> 
> That's unfortunate. Yes, there was just a new release. Did you just update to it?
> 
> 
> For starters, try rebooting your iPad.
> 
> 
> If rebooting doesn't fix the bad behavior, then try deleting iRule HD and install the main iRule app. The two should be the same, but maybe there is a difference. The iRule HD (just for iPad) app is going away at some point; the main iRule app is already universal, so in short, nobody needs the dedicated iRule HD app anymore. Anyway, make sure your gateways are backed up before you delete iRule HD. Once you install iRule, you can enter your user/pass, sync the handset, then Restore Gateways, and you should be back up and running. Post whether you're back up and running or not.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Thanks for taking the time. Unfortunately I've had it with the iPAD and Apple's golden handcuffs. I sold it. The matter is moot.


Again, Thanks, Rich


----------



## holyindian

For the Denon 4311CI AVR, what are guys in here using for the Dynamic Volue for Day, Evening, Midnight?

I havent been able to find any device codes going through multiple device libraries for this AVR. Or are you guys using a combination of multiple codes to set it up?


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23587906
> 
> 
> For the Denon 4311CI AVR, what are guys in here using for the Dynamic Volue for Day, Evening, Midnight?
> 
> I havent been able to find any device codes going through multiple device libraries for this AVR. Or are you guys using a combination of multiple codes to set it up?



Are you using IP/rs232 or IR to controll the AVR? I use rs232 and added the codes myself. The complete controll protocol is available online. Just do a google search for it.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raymagnu*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23588083
> 
> 
> Are you using IP/rs232 or IR to controll the AVR? I use rs232 and added the codes myself. The complete controll protocol is available online. Just do a google search for it.



Thanks for your reply.. I am using IP/rs232, using IP2SL to connect to the 4311CI.

I tried searching this forum but could not find anything, google search throws everything that i dont want, but not this.







Can you help.. where did you pick up the codes from? I have picked up all these buttons from the user library and tried to organize it in a better way to my own irule setup.. but the buttons are all the same, and have not been able to find codes for atleast 40% of the controls.


----------



## pauleyc

 http://denon.de/DocumentMaster/DE/AVR4311CI_AVR4311_PROTOCOL_V7.2.0.pdf 


Most of the denon RS232 stuff doesn't change from model to model.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23589553
> 
> http://denon.de/DocumentMaster/DE/AVR4311CI_AVR4311_PROTOCOL_V7.2.0.pdf
> 
> 
> Most of the denon RS232 stuff doesn't change from model to model.



Thanks that helped.


----------



## BrokenCrank

Has anyone successfully implemented ir control of an RCA TV using iRule/GC-100? TV is a 46LA45RQ and I have tried the iRule database codes as well as hex codes found at remotecentral all to no avail. I have tried the GC supplied emitters as well as some that came with the buffalo electronics ir kit that I have been using for years. I see the emitter flash (affixed directly to ir port on tv bezel) but no commands have any effect.


The only thing I have not tried yet is changing ports on the GC-100 (going to try that now) but wanted to get this out there in case anyone has run across something RCA specific!


***EDIT*** After trying the codes shared below (thanks 3FingeredGlove) and then contacting both iRule and Global Cache, I ended up buying the GC-IRL and capturing codes from my remote. That did the trick, and I am back on track! I didn't figure this warranted a new post, but wanted to share my findings for future reference.


----------



## 3FingeredGlove

Nearly all RCA TV use the RCA IR protocol, device 15. The standard modulation frequency is 56KHz, but some sets use 38KHz instead. Here's Vol+ at 38KHz:

0000 006B 0000 001A 008E 008E 0012 0047 0012 0047 0012 0047 0012 0047 0012 0024 0012 0024 0012 0047 0012 0024 0012 0047 0012 0047 0012 0047 0012 0047 0012 0024 0012 0024 0012 0024 0012 0024 0012 0047 0012 0047 0012 0024 0012 0047 0012 0024 0012 0024 0012 0024 0012 0024 0012 011D


----------



## ekkoville

It seems that there is many users with an ip camera on their network and viewing it in iRule. With the problems I see in the iRule forum about MJPEG in iOS, what kind of camera are available without that particular codec? Are those of you able to view in iRule using some different kind if camera? I really want to set up a few ip cams around the house and I'm not sure now what to buy.


E


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23602370
> 
> 
> It seems that there is many users with an ip camera on their network and viewing it in iRule. With the problems I see in the iRule forum about MJPEG in iOS, what kind of camera are available without that particular codec? Are those of you able to view in iRule using some different kind if camera? I really want to set up a few ip cams around the house and I'm not sure now what to buy.


There are lots of cameras that deliver video in the newer, higher-quality, lighter-weight H.264 codec, so you have lots of options. As a starting point though, my two favorites are Panasonic and Foscam.


Panasonics are very nice, very solid, but are a bit pricey.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JM5JSU 


Foscams are not as nice as the Panasonics, not nearly the build quality, but still very capable and much less expensive than the comparable Panasonic cameras.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006ZP8UOW 


I'm pretty cheap about some things, so I like the Foscams. The Foscam FI8910 typically sells for around $90 online, but Home Depot has it right now for $65, which is a great price.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## pauleyc

Amazon must have heard you talk about them .. the Foscam is now $65 free ship with prime! (correct link below)

http://www.amazon.com/Foscam-FI8910W-Network-Camera-Two-Way/dp/B006ZP8UOW


----------



## ecrabb

That's funny... It was $89 I think when I posted earlier.


I think Amazon has automated tools to keep their pricing competitive whenever possible.


Well, now if you don't have a Home Depot nearby, or they don't have it, or just if you like shopping in your underwear, you're good to go.










SC


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23605755
> 
> 
> Amazon must have heard you talk about them .. the Foscam is now $65 free ship with prime! (correct link below)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Foscam-FI8910W-Network-Camera-Two-Way/dp/B006ZP8UOW



I have three of these.. they get around 55 every now and then on dealnews. They are ok.. although they dont very well with vera, but still works better than the most out there in this category for zwave devices.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23606186
> 
> 
> I have three of these.. they get around 55 every now and then on dealnews. They are ok.. although they dont very well with vera, but still works better than the most out there in this category for zwave devices.


I don't think I've ever seen one at $55 - not with free shipping, anyway. I bought one of mine from a Groupon for in the $55 ballpark, but paid I think $5 in shipping. It was a good deal, but I think it took damn near a month to show up. If a guy definitely wants one, you can be pretty confident it isn't going to get much cheaper than $65, or if it does, by only $5-10, and it could be months from now. $75-80 or so is more typical, so $65 is a very good price.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## nicco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacket_fan*  /t/1351981/irule/8550#post_23586324
> 
> 
> Hey iRule guys. I need to remotely control a subwoofer amp that I want to put in another room. I need to control the power on/off. I looked at some IR switches and they are either really cheap or really expensive. I figure someone using iRule has run into this suituation.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=IR-Infrared-Remote-Control-Power-Outlet-Switch-Plug-
> http://www.smarthome.com/81302/Xantech-Controlled-AC-Outlet-w-IR-Control-AC2/p.aspx
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation that would work with a QSC 3102 that is a commercial grade amplifier? It puts out 1,000 watts per channel.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hey Jacket_fan


This is not a cheap solution, but I am using a Panamax M4315-Pro unit to remotely power on my two subwoofers and my two self powered front speakers in my home theater room through iRule. It is connected by RS232 to a Global Cache GC-100-12 and it works great! I even have feedback working to tell me if the outlets are on or off on my iRule panel. Try searching eBay for a used one, because it is expensive if bought new. OneCall is selling a refurbished model for $350, so like I said, it is not a cheap solution. I tried several things such as what you are looking at but they did not work for my situation. Then I hit upon the Panamax and it is perfect for my situation.


Also, I do have an APC AP9225 MasterSwitch Power Distribution Unit that might work for you if you are interested. It can be accessed through a web interface. Let me know and I can give you more details.


Nick


----------



## pauleyc

Why not just use the trigger off the receiver (rather than irule). Something like this .. http://www.smarthome.com/81301/Xantech-AC1-Controlled-AC-Outlet/p.aspx You will need a 12v for the trigger.


Or you can use a Insteon appliance relay.


----------



## nicco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pauleyc*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23606831
> 
> 
> Why not just use the trigger off the receiver (rather than irule). Something like this .. http://www.smarthome.com/81301/Xantech-AC1-Controlled-AC-Outlet/p.aspx You will need a 12v for the trigger.
> 
> 
> Or you can use a Insteon appliance relay.



Well, I must say, that I never saw that for a solution and I was looking for a long time to come up with something to power on and off 4 powered pieces of equipment remotely. Using that (Xantech AC1 Controlled AC Outlet) and a power strip looks like it might have worked for me by hooking it up to the triggers on the back of my pre-amp. Oh well! But thanks for the link, you never know when I might re-think my setup.


Now, whether your idea would work for Jacket_fan I cannot say, but I think it could have worked for me. Thanks


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I'll give another +1 for the Foscam cameras. I have 3 of the FI8918W model and have been very happy. Not crystal clear but they work well for keeping an eye on my young kids.


I successfully embedded the video stream as a URL on my ipod touch iRule device with this:

http://camera.ip.address/videostream.cgi?user=****&pwd=***&resolution=8 


This give s a 320x240 feed. res=32 gives 640x480



I also really like it on my android devices as iRule launches any external app so I launch IP Camviewer PRO which has a great interface and a simple press of the back button goes right back to iRule.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23606244
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen one at $55 - not with free shipping, anyway. I bought one of mine from a Groupon for in the $55 ballpark, but paid I think $5 in shipping. It was a good deal, but I think it took damn near a month to show up. If a guy definitely wants one, you can be pretty confident it isn't going to get much cheaper than $65, or if it does, by only $5-10, and it could be months from now. $75-80 or so is more typical, so $65 is a very good price.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



yea i paid 5 dollars for shipping too.. and it took like a month or and a half to come...


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23608227
> 
> 
> I'll give another +1 for the Foscam cameras. I have 3 of the FI8918W model and have been very happy. Not crystal clear but they work well for keeping an eye on my young kids.
> 
> 
> I successfully embedded the video stream as a URL on my ipod touch iRule device with this:
> 
> http://camera.ip.address/videostream.cgi?user=****&pwd=***&resolution=8
> 
> 
> This give s a 320x240 feed. res=32 gives 640x480
> 
> 
> 
> I also really like it on my android devices as iRule launches any external app so I launch IP Camviewer PRO which has a great interface and a simple press of the back button goes right back to iRule.



I am curious if you ever tried the Blue Iris software?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23612814
> 
> 
> I am curious if you ever tried the Blue Iris software?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



Nope. I've been happy with IP Cam Viewer PRO for my needs so haven't explored other pay apps. I've tried a couple of others that had free versions but they didn't offer anything that I wasn't getting with the app I already paid for. I'm also very impressed with the developer, he's answered questions I've had same day via email and he releases updates with new features and additional camera support nearly every week. Well worth the $5 charge. I use the app daily on several different devices and it just works.


----------



## holyindian

Was playing with Webgizmo the other day trying to embed the interface in the irule page for Jriver media player.

I was wondering if there was a way to make the background of webgizmo look transparent so that the icons could blend withe irules background and look as one.

After going back and forth Jriver forums, and no help.. i spent nearly half the weekend trying to figure it out on how to make the background transparent, i succeeded.


Currently i am still trying to mod webgizmo by changing all the default icons and top bars and navigation buttons work is in progress, but for your eyes on how the transparent background looks.. here is a screenshot of my work in progress, along with few of my other irule pages, which is also going through a major overhaul.


The main page.
 


A preface of the internal workings of just one of my components

 


Here is the webgizmo page.. I still have to change and tweak stuff on this page.

 


I am still working on changing various background images, naviation and various components of the UI.


----------



## BrokenCrank

Very nice looking ^^^ Holyindian!


----------



## stjoh

Do you mind sharing the codes you captured? I'l try to send you a PM too.


----------



## Gerry S

When choosing an Android tablet, what are the most important hardware specs to consider?


My assumption is that resolution should be high on the list, but does anyone find the Irule application to be particularly CPU intensive? Is a single core CPU sufficient? How about memory?


I am zeroing in on 7" tablets since they have decent real estate and can be held in my hand. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## BroncoSport

I bought a Nexus 7 (8gb version) and it works fantastic for the iRule remote. The originals are fairly cheap and I only use mine as a remote (and surfing if folks want a bathroom break!). The size is good with enough real estate for a good layout, but not to big that it feels like your holding a laptop. I can't imagine how people who use a large iPad like that big dude.


The only very small nit pick is that I wish there was a desktop docking station to sit it into for charging instead of plugging it in. But that isn't enough to count it down.


----------



## dfn

I am a total newbie to irule, and have a buncha questions.

First, assuming you have a DCT, and AVR in room 1, and a TV in room 2, how many itach devices would I need? Second, are they reliable for turning devices on and off? Finally, is there an irule clone for Windows 7 or Windows 8?


----------



## BroncoSport

You will need a Global Cache device (any model capable of IR blasters) in each room connected to your home network.


iRule is not ported for Windows. You will need an Android or Apple based tablet or phone (phone screen is too small for a real remote IMO)


----------



## holyindian

Saw this on another forum probably dutch, someone using irule has posted this image.. anyone knows if this is xbmc's web interface modded and embedded into irule. or something else setup? If not anyoneknows how this can be achiveved?


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stjoh*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23617534
> 
> 
> Do you mind sharing the codes you captured? I'l try to send you a PM too.



Codes for which panel, denon 4311ci avr's? Those are the ones that i picked from the link posted by pauleyc...
http://denon.de/DocumentMaster/DE/AVR4311CI_AVR4311_PROTOCOL_V7.2.0.pdf 


Or you are looking for the image library?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrokenCrank*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23617419
> 
> 
> Very nice looking ^^^ Holyindian!



Thanks!! All inspired by the all the great helpful members here. I will still be working on modding the UI.. this is just to get me going with using iRule.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gerry S*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23617588
> 
> 
> When choosing an Android tablet, what are the most important hardware specs to consider?
> 
> 
> My assumption is that resolution should be high on the list, but does anyone find the Irule application to be particularly CPU intensive? Is a single core CPU sufficient? How about memory?
> 
> 
> I am zeroing in on 7" tablets since they have decent real estate and can be held in my hand. Thanks for any advice.



I have 2 samsung tab 2 7 inch tables, along with an ipad and kindle fire.. all are wall mounted for that works are controllers for home automation, and have setup irule on them as well...all work fine. though the ipad rocks.. but other android tablet works just prefectly fine too.


----------



## dfn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BroncoSport*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23619337
> 
> 
> You will need a Global Cache device (any model capable of IR blasters) in each room connected to your home network.
> 
> 
> iRule is not ported for Windows. You will need an Android or Apple based tablet or phone (phone screen is too small for a real remote IMO)


Great, thanks for answering! I found some windows clones, but those belong in another thread.


----------



## Isantus

Is it possible to have irule open the xbmc app from within irule? What is the URL to do this or is there a better way to be able to control xbmc from irule?


Thanks


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isantus*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23620219
> 
> 
> Is it possible to have irule open the xbmc app from within irule? What is the URL to do this or is there a better way to be able to control xbmc from irule?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Are you using iOS or Android?


I am not sure about iOS, but the Android version of irule can launch any external app (and I love it for that). The URL to launch it comes from the playstore. Navigate to any app on the playstore in a browser and copy the data after ID= from the url, for the official XBMC remote that is:


org.xbmc.android.remote



There are also a pretty full list of commands in the iRule builder. XMBC JSON FRODO is the device name. I've created a page on my tablet for xbmc control using mostly the commands from this device, navigation, menu, play, pause, stop, FF, RW. But I also have the XMBC logo on the page and pressing it launches the external XBMC remote app which has a bit more control and options.


----------



## Isantus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23620581
> 
> 
> Are you using iOS or Android?
> 
> 
> I am not sure about iOS, but the Android version of irule can launch any external app (and I love it for that). The URL to launch it comes from the playstore. Navigate to any app on the playstore in a browser and copy the data after ID= from the url, for the official XBMC remote that is:
> 
> 
> org.xbmc.android.remote
> 
> 
> 
> There are also a pretty full list of commands in the iRule builder. XMBC JSON FRODO is the device name. I've created a page on my tablet for xbmc control using mostly the commands from this device, navigation, menu, play, pause, stop, FF, RW. But I also have the XMBC logo on the page and pressing it launches the external XBMC remote app which has a bit more control and options.



I think that is what I was looking for! I am running two different iPads (mine and my wife's). I see the ability to launch apps but I cannot get it to launch XBMC. I was originally controlling my XBMC HTPC with the MCE controller but finding there were a few buttons that I could not properly control. Your recommendation for the device will probably take care of that problem. Thanks a ton!


So much to learn about iRule! I know it can do everything I want, but taking the time to program it all and get everything is intense. My latest two problems are if I shutdown the whole system and the Blu Ray player was never turned on, it sends the power toggle signal and turns on the Blu Ray rather than leaving it off. Any thoughts there? Also my HTPC wont stay asleep. I have turned of waking from USB but cant find the signal that is waking it up.


Thanks a ton for your help and any additional help.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isantus*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23620734
> 
> 
> I think that is what I was looking for! I am running two different iPads (mine and my wife's). I see the ability to launch apps but I cannot get it to launch XBMC. I was originally controlling my XBMC HTPC with the MCE controller but finding there were a few buttons that I could not properly control. Your recommendation for the device will probably take care of that problem. Thanks a ton!
> 
> 
> So much to learn about iRule! I know it can do everything I want, but taking the time to program it all and get everything is intense. My latest two problems are if I shutdown the whole system and the Blu Ray player was never turned on, it sends the power toggle signal and turns on the Blu Ray rather than leaving it off. Any thoughts there? Also my HTPC wont stay asleep. I have turned of waking from USB but cant find the signal that is waking it up.
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton for your help and any additional help.




Devices with power toggle are a big problem when dealing with IR and macros as there is no state tracking in iRule. The only device in my system that is controlled with iRule and behaves with power toggle is my PS3. I eliminate it from any power off macros. I have a PS3 off button and a separate System off button. It is inelegant but functional and rarely results in the PS3 being left on for extended periods.


The Wake On Lan function in iRule if you have it enabled with send the wake packet whenever you enter a panel that has a command for the device associated to the PC. I have a couple XBMC dedicated micro PCs and I keep all commands for them in seperate panels so the WOL magic packet is only sent when I am in those panels and not accidentally when in another panel/page. That could be your issue. Beyond that is out of my range of expertise/experience.


----------



## Gerry S

Thanks for the replies.


Those are all nice tablets, and are not too expensive either.


Anyone using the 800x600 or 800x480 tablets and enjoying the experience?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23620834
> 
> 
> Devices with power toggle are a big problem when dealing with IR and macros as there is no state tracking in iRule. The only device in my system that is controlled with iRule and behaves with power toggle is my PS3. I eliminate it from any power off macros. I have a PS3 off button and a separate System off button. It is inelegant but functional and rarely results in the PS3 being left on for extended periods.
> 
> 
> The Wake On Lan function in iRule if you have it enabled with send the wake packet whenever you enter a panel that has a command for the device associated to the PC. I have a couple XBMC dedicated micro PCs and I keep all commands for them in seperate panels so the WOL magic packet is only sent when I am in those panels and not accidentally when in another panel/page. That could be your issue. Beyond that is out of my range of expertise/experience.



Not sure if you are aware of this, but you no longer need to do Wake-On-Lan in the gateway. There is a command for it now that you can put in the macro. Click on MORE tab in the builder and look under Actions.


MAC address format is xx:xx:xx:xx.....



Alex


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23619514
> 
> 
> Saw this on another forum probably dutch, someone using irule has posted this image.. anyone knows if this is xbmc's web interface modded and embedded into irule. or something else setup? If not anyoneknows how this can be achiveved?



That looked neat. I searched for that tiny string at the bottom of the image and found this:

http://www.mymovies.dk 


Looks like it can publish your collection to a server or something, so the screenshot you found was probably a user putting their collection's library export in an embedded URL element.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isantus*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23620734
> 
> 
> I think that is what I was looking for! I am running two different iPads (mine and my wife's). I see the ability to launch apps but I cannot get it to launch XBMC. I was originally controlling my XBMC HTPC with the MCE controller but finding there were a few buttons that I could not properly control. Your recommendation for the device will probably take care of that problem. Thanks a ton!
> 
> 
> So much to learn about iRule! I know it can do everything I want, but taking the time to program it all and get everything is intense. My latest two problems are if I shutdown the whole system and the Blu Ray player was never turned on, it sends the power toggle signal and turns on the Blu Ray rather than leaving it off. Any thoughts there? Also my HTPC wont stay asleep. I have turned of waking from USB but cant find the signal that is waking it up.
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton for your help and any additional help.



If you are trying to start the XBMC program on your PC you can do that using MCE Controller, which can start PC programs. I use it to start both XBMC and J. River Media Center.


----------



## JackVette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23619525
> 
> 
> Codes for which panel, denon 4311ci avr's? Those are the ones that i picked from the link posted by pauleyc...
> http://denon.de/DocumentMaster/DE/AVR4311CI_AVR4311_PROTOCOL_V7.2.0.pdf
> 
> 
> Or you are looking for the image library?
> 
> Thanks!! All inspired by the all the great helpful members here. I will still be working on modding the UI.. this is just to get me going with using iRule.
> 
> I have 2 samsung tab 2 7 inch tables, along with an ipad and kindle fire.. all are wall mounted for that works are controllers for home automation, and have setup irule on them as well...all work fine. though the ipad rocks.. but other android tablet works just prefectly fine too.



Are your panels saved so that I can download them? they are nice.


JAck


----------



## Isantus

Is it possible to download others' panels with the basic version? Where do you download the from?


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23621241
> 
> 
> That looked neat. I searched for that tiny string at the bottom of the image and found this:
> 
> http://www.mymovies.dk
> 
> 
> Looks like it can publish your collection to a server or something, so the screenshot you found was probably a user putting their collection's library export in an embedded URL element.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Steve, you are correct, the mymovies.dk is a nice concept if added to the iPad, good thing is this UI works for Windows Media Center but sadly not for XBMC.

I was able to embed mywindows management console within IRule for Windows Media player, and now this is exactly how it looks as in the screenshot, plus i can play media through the ipad into my Theater screen.


Is there anyway irule might inculcate within their UI for XBMC?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackVette*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23622171
> 
> 
> Are your panels saved so that I can download them? they are nice.
> 
> 
> JAck



I am still working on setting up various pages and UI on the irule, however let me share these panels that i already have setup.


Main Page
 


Denon 4311CI AVR
 


Xbox 360 Slim
 


Dish Network
 


Samsung LCD
 


Apple TV
 


Search by the name "Astral Projections Theater" you will find two panels main and components with sub pages.


More pages are added and the entire UI will be completely modified soon.


Quick question guys,

Where can i find this image library on iRule.? I did a few on "Meowcat's network logos" library image collection, Even blank buttons will do.


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isantus*  /t/1351981/irule/8580#post_23620734
> 
> 
> I think that is what I was looking for! I am running two different iPads (mine and my wife's). I see the ability to launch apps but I cannot get it to launch XBMC. I was originally controlling my XBMC HTPC with the MCE controller but finding there were a few buttons that I could not properly control. Your recommendation for the device will probably take care of that problem. Thanks a ton!
> 
> 
> So much to learn about iRule! I know it can do everything I want, but taking the time to program it all and get everything is intense. My latest two problems are if I shutdown the whole system and the Blu Ray player was never turned on, it sends the power toggle signal and turns on the Blu Ray rather than leaving it off. Any thoughts there? Also my HTPC wont stay asleep. I have turned of waking from USB but cant find the signal that is waking it up.
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton for your help and any additional help.



Most Blu-Ray Players will turn on when given the play command. The tray open command will also usually work.


I get around having only a power toggle and not knowing the on/off state of my player by using Play when I want to turn on the player.


When I want to turn it off I issue a play command then a delay of 4 or 5 seconds then a power toggle command.


----------



## sanderdvd

Hi guys,


I just found out that my D-Box motion controller software that runs on my HTPC has TCP/UDP commands support and that D-Box released a interface for iRule that they made (it is a .irl file that I downlaoded).

I downloaded the latest iRule .apk from the google PlayStore but now what? The iRule app asks for a username and password. Isn t the iRule a free app and need I register or something?


EDIT:

I just found out that I need to fill in my google emailaddress and password. So I did that but now I get a notification 'Authentication Failed, Failed to Fetch Handsets'. Maybe I need to do something with the .irl file that I downloaded?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

You need to create a handset layout in the irule builder. This is done on a PC. Check out some of the tutorials at iruleathome.com


----------



## sanderdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23627791
> 
> 
> You need to create a handset layout in the irule builder. This is done on a PC. Check out some of the tutorials at iruleathome.com


But I already have the .irl interface that was made by D-Box. Here is the link: http://www.d-box.com/media/docs/Downloads/Production/Files_iRule_Builder_Backup_(Mar_11_2013_9-16-56_PM)_EN.zip


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23627331
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I just found out that my D-Box motion controller software that runs on my HTPC has TCP/UDP commands support and that D-Box released a interface for iRule that they made (it is a .irl file that I downlaoded).
> 
> I downloaded the latest iRule .apk from the google PlayStore but now what? The iRule app asks for a username and password. Isn t the iRule a free app and need I register or something?
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I just found out that I need to fill in my google emailaddress and password. So I did that but now I get a notification 'Authentication Failed, Failed to Fetch Handsets'. Maybe I need to do something with the .irl file that I downloaded?




The reason why you are getting this message is because what is in the iRL file is iPod setup which is not compatible with Android handset. So what you have to do is this.


1. Create a new bank handset (File=>New Handset. Select which handset type and click Finish before going to further steps)

2. Go to iPod handset and right mouse button on each of the panels (one at a time) and select Copy.

3. Go to your Android handset and right mouse button click and select Paste. Do this for every panel.



This will copy your setup from iPod to android.


Is your name Deven by any chance?






Alex


----------



## sanderdvd

Thanks for your reply Alex,


I don t have an option to create a 'new bank headset' in the first place.


I only have 'Panels' which shows an empty 'Panels List'. Next to that is 'Gateways' which says 'Global Cache', 'Network' and 'HTTP'. After this is 'Devices' which shows 'Devices List' and it says '***No Devices to Display***'. Then I have 'Settings' and the last option is 'Sync' (where I get the notification ''Authentication Failed, Failed to Fetch Handsets').


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23628046
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply Alex,
> 
> 
> I don t have an option to create a 'new bank headset' in the first place.
> 
> 
> I only have 'Panels' which shows an empty 'Panels List'. Next to that is 'Gateways' which says 'Global Cache', 'Network' and 'HTTP'. After this is 'Devices' which shows 'Devices List' and it says '***No Devices to Display***'. Then I have 'Settings' and the last option is 'Sync' (where I get the notification ''Authentication Failed, Failed to Fetch Handsets').



Are you using the irule builder? Or is this on your tablet / phone? The hansets are created / edited in the irule builder on your PC, then synced to your handset (i.e. tablet, phone, etc.) It sounds like you are trying to use the .irl file and the android app and bypass the irule builder altogether, but you have get it all setup in the builder first, then esatblish your gateways from your handset.

http://builder.iruleathome.com/iRule.html


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23622548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question guys,
> 
> Where can i find this image library on iRule.? I did a few on "Meowcat's network logos" library image collection, Even blank buttons will do.


holyindian, if there are other network logos you need that aren't in my "meowcat's" library, please let me know and I will be more than happy to add them.



Mike


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23628046
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply Alex,
> 
> 
> I don t have an option to create a 'new bank headset' in the first place.
> 
> 
> I only have 'Panels' which shows an empty 'Panels List'. Next to that is 'Gateways' which says 'Global Cache', 'Network' and 'HTTP'. After this is 'Devices' which shows 'Devices List' and it says '***No Devices to Display***'. Then I have 'Settings' and the last option is 'Sync' (where I get the notification ''Authentication Failed, Failed to Fetch Handsets').



You need to do this in the iRule builder not in the app. Everything is done in the builder except for Gateways.





Alex


----------



## jimim

Hi guys,


For those who care I am working through a security panel setup in irule.


I'm using a Envisalink EVL3 which is a ethernet to DSC/Honeywell module. This also feeds through a micasa verde.


What I did for control in irule to have proper feedback was make a url of the EVL3 so I can see the status and see any notes or trips of the system. I then made an arm and disarm scene in the vera and use those as the commands in irule. this way i don't have to put my pin in each time and the url showsthe status so i know if i'm locked or unlocked.


if anyone is interested i can put up a screen shot or 2.


I'm now working on my irrigation system. I have it up and running with a etherrain module which gives me control in the vera also. I'm still playing with that visually in irule cause I don't gwt feedback in irule to see if the scenes for the zones or on or off. i'm thinking of linking my security cameras to that page so i can see the camera in real time to see if they turned on and when they are off.


----------



## sanderdvd

Thanks for your replies guys. I got further last night but it does not seem to work yet. Let me tell you what I did:

*iRule Builder*

- Load builder.iruleathome.com/iRule.html .

- Selected FILE, RESTORE and I selected the second option FILE (option 1:SYSTEM is greyed out).

- Selected the file ''iRule Builder Backup (Apr 5, 2013 6-30-43 PM).irl'' which I downloaded from the site of my system manufacturer, D-Box.

- Selected NORMAL (for mms, Gmail).

- Selected RESTORE.

- After the restoring complete I selected FILE, NEW HEADSET.

- In the headsets manager there are 5 headsets: iPod or iPhone 480x320, iPad, Android Custom, iPod or iPhone Retina and MCI - iPod or iPhone Retina. Since the Android Custom version does not correspond to the resolution of my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 I deleted the Android Custom headset.

- Deleted 2 more headsets because the trial version of iRule Builder only supports 3 headsets. So I removed the iPad and iPod or iPhone 480x320.

- Added a new handset => ANDROID, NEXT, Samsung Galaxy S 3 1280x720 (which comes closest to my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 which isn t listed), FINISH, OK.

- Selected 'MCI - iPod or iPhone Retina' and I copied both D-BOX and D-BOX HIDDEN PANEL from the panels and pasted them in the 'Samsung Galaxy S3' panels.

- Selected SAVE with the Panels

- Selected FILE and SAVE

- SIGN OUT.

*iRule Android application* (version 1.5.2)

- Filled in my username (google mail) and password (google password)

- Selected SYNC

- In the Synchronize menu selected Samsung Galaxy S 3 handset

- iRule app says Synchronizing and Downloading

- After this the app goes automatically to the Panels menu where I can see the Panels List with D-Box to choose from

- Selected D-Box and the control panel is there. (This step was just to confirm if the panel is visible)

- Selected the Gateways menu

- Selected Network

- Selected ** No Gateways Present ** (which let me enter a menu called Add/Edit Gateway)

- Under Network I selected Devices

- Clicked on ** No Devices Added **

- Selected D-BOX MCI-4P CONTROLLER

- after this the app went back to the Add/Edit Gateway menu where Network now says 'Devices, D-BOX MCI-4P CONTROLLER'

- At Gateway Configuration I filled in:

- Name: Sander

- IPv4 Address: 192.168.178.15 (found by choosing run cmd in W7 and type in ipconfig and use the IPv4-address)

- Port: 2055 (as suggested by D-Box, the manufacturer of my controller software I want to control)

- Username and Password left empty

*FYI*

- My HTPC where the D-Box software is running on which I want to control with iRule is wired connected to my router (so not wifi-connected)

- My Samsung Galaxy Note 2 has Android 4.1.2 installed on it and is wifi-connected to the same router as my pc is connected to

- My Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is not in the list in iBuilder so I selected the Samsung Galaxy S 3 which seems to be the closest to the Samsung

- iRule Builder did not load on my PC so I went to this site with my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 with Google Chrome


Hope you guys can help me out what I could be doing wrong here.


----------



## labfm

trying to decide between irule and roomie remote. Love the customizability of irule, but one thing I'm not seeing is whether they have the tv guide feature (with directv). I know roomie has it but I'm not sure if irule has it.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *labfm*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23631379
> 
> 
> trying to decide between irule and roomie remote. Love the customizability of irule, but one thing I'm not seeing is whether they have the tv guide feature (with directv). I know roomie has it but I'm not sure if irule has it.


'


No guide, yet. It should be coming though as that is a natural progression.




Alex


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23631156
> 
> 
> Hope you guys can help me out what I could be doing wrong here.



I had many issues in the beginning, and iRule customer support were of great help... try calling them. they have a fantastic team.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23631156
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies guys. I got further last night but it does not seem to work yet. Let me tell you what I did:
> 
> 
> Hope you guys can help me out what I could be doing wrong here.



On the PC, can you go into the D-Box software and see if there are any settings in there that would need to be set to allow remote control? Also you might call D-Box customer support since they are the ones who supplied you with the .irl file. They probably have some idea on the settings to make it work.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23632859
> 
> 
> On the PC, can you go into the D-Box software and see if there are any settings in there that would need to be set to allow remote control? Also you might call D-Box customer support since they are the ones who supplied you with the .irl file. They probably have some idea on the settings to make it work.


Could also be the Windows firewall not allowing the incoming traffic. Either disable the firewall or configure the firewall to allow the incoming traffic on the relevant port (or ports).


Cheers,

SC


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23629222
> 
> 
> holyindian, if there are other network logos you need that aren't in my "meowcat's" library, please let me know and I will be more than happy to add them.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Mborner thanks, inspired by your white buttons on the black background, i was compelled to use the same idea. A lot of your images and ideas for irule have been an inspiration for a lot of irule users. Thanks. I have used a larger white button, but it be great if you can post a blank button that you have used.. plus do you have it for other channels that you havent uploaded?


Hey guys, while playing around with white buttons, i came up with this.. not sure if this looks good.. i am not able to decide.. if i like the black more or the white... what do you suggest..


----------



## keithkeith

Hey guys. I have owned irule for a year now and still have been nervous to my irule to use with my ipad mini. You all seem to make it seem very easy for sure. The setups some have such as MBorner and holyindian are amazing.

I have the pro version so does this mean I can just use the panels other users have done such a great job creating ?

If so once I have used the shared panel all I have to do is drag the correct commands over to make the buttons work ?

Is it difficult to make a page like some of irule users make that shows each room on a main page then when you click on say the theater it brings up all the options for that room ?

Should I start with the wifi version of the global cache ? I have the following for gear

- Sony 5200es. Yes I know I have plans to go Denon very soon though the old es unit still does the trick. Does anyone have made Sony es receiver panels ?

- Cox Cable. Once again I have been a directv person forever but stuck using cox till may...long story !

- Ps3. I'm guessing a adapter is needed as I have read this

- Samsung blu ray. Will be soon switching to Oppo.

- Xbox 360

- HTPC. This is important to me to use irule with it. I want to do everything from my irule for sure. I use media browser and iTunes for playback. I see there is a iTunes module that I can purchase to have the ui of iTunes in irule. Don't know if I could use blu ray images for movie selections

- Epson 8350 projector


I would love to find a dimmer setup that doesn't break the bank for use on my can ceiling lights for movie playback


Just wanting to have the slick setups some have. I use my Logitech harmony and have had this irule for a year and finally want to dive in. I'm sure I will be asking you experts questions for a while till I get the hang of it. So I guess the wifi global cache would do my correct theater room setup ? Then I would just need more global caches for each room ? Are the wifi models solid as far as performance with no lag ?


Thanks everyone and once again killer setups. I'm loving Mborners and Holyindians especially. I defiantly want that kind of setup



Keith


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23633247
> 
> 
> Mborner thanks, inspired by your white buttons on the black background, i was compelled to use the same idea. A lot of your images and ideas for irule have been an inspiration for a lot of irule users. Thanks. I have used a larger white button, but it be great if you can post a blank button that you have used.. plus do you have it for other channels that you havent uploaded?
> 
> 
> Hey guys, while playing around with white buttons, i came up with this.. not sure if this looks good.. i am not able to decide.. if i like the black more or the white... what do you suggest..


holyindian, thank you for the kind words. I have the blank white buttons and I will add them to my library this evening. I will place it in the "network logos" section of "meowcat's" library. Also, I can add as many network buttons to my library as you need, just let me know which ones are needed.


Mike


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23633247
> 
> 
> Hey guys, while playing around with white buttons, i came up with this.. not sure if this looks good.. i am not able to decide.. if i like the black more or the white... what do you suggest..


Use whatever you like! I will say, the white will probably be pretty bright on an iPad in a dark room. But, again - if you like it, that's all that matters.


One note... Your input selection links on the left... If you make them one column narrower, they'll nest right up against the left edge of the screen and eliminate the gap.


Nice work!


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithkeith*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23633731
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I have owned irule for a year now and still have been nervous to my irule to use with my ipad mini. You all seem to make it seem very easy for sure. The setups some have such as MBorner and holyindian are amazing.


You've had it for a year?!?! Get to work making your dream remote exactly like you want and ditch that Harmony! I was never happy with my Harmony... I hated pointing it, I hated the screen, I hated the cheesy low-res graphics. I was excited to use iRule from day one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithkeith*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23633731
> 
> 
> I have the pro version so does this mean I can just use the panels other users have done such a great job creating ? If so once I have used the shared panel all I have to do is drag the correct commands over to make the buttons work ?


Yes, import other users' panels, then assign device commands to the buttons. You may need to do a little work on linking, backgrounds, and a few other things, but at least some of the layout work will be done.


Another alternative would be to get your feet wet with the New Handset Wizard. It's a step-by-step process... Pick your handset (iPad), pick your activities (watch tv, watch movie, etc.), choose and import the devices that go with those activities, choose which device(s) handle input switching and audio volume, then click 'done' and let the wizard make you remote for you. Then, you can start customizing from there.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithkeith*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23633731
> 
> 
> Is it difficult to make a page like some of irule users make that shows each room on a main page then when you click on say the theater it brings up all the options for that room ?


Yes, it's easy... Create a black page (or copy/paste a panel/page and delete some foreground elements from it), and add the number of links as you have rooms. Label them, and link them to a panel/page for that room, and you're done.


Just start slow and move on. Get a few devices working, then keep adding. Don't try to make it all work perfectly in one evening - that's biting off more than you can chew. Just get basic control of a couple of devices working, and keep adding.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithkeith*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23633731
> 
> 
> I would love to find a dimmer setup that doesn't break the bank for use on my can ceiling lights for movie playback


A Smarthome Insteon Hub controller along with an Insteon dimmer will probably run you right around $200. Sometimes Smarthome runs sales on holiday weekends where you can get 10% off with free shipping, so you might be closer to $175 or so. That would give you lots of expandability with timed events (porch light on at 9pm), alerts, and remote access.


Z-Wave is another option, either the Leviton controller, or the Mi Casa Verde Vera. It's a little more money with the Vera, you need a gateway with the Leviton controller, but there are Modules in iRule for both the Vera and the Leviton that makes programming easier and use/feedback much nicer.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithkeith*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23633731
> 
> 
> Just wanting to have the slick setups some have. I use my Logitech harmony and have had this irule for a year and finally want to dive in. I'm sure I will be asking you experts questions for a while till I get the hang of it. So I guess the wifi global cache would do my correct theater room setup ? Then I would just need more global caches for each room ? Are the wifi models solid as far as performance with no lag ?


There are no performance issues per se with wireless, but it's Wi-Fi, so like anything wireless, it's an additional failure point. If you have wired ethernet in your equipment location use it. If you don't, then use the Wi-Fi version.


Other than the HTPC all your devices are IR, so you'll either need to either hit everything with the IR blaster, or you'll need a dual- and triple-head emitter for the receiver, cable box, ps3, BD, and Xbox. It kind of depends on where your equipment is located relative to the projector.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## holyindian

Thanks for the tip Steve, narrowing the width by 1 did bring the icons to the edge of the screen looking better now.

You are true about the brightness of the screen in a dark room never thought about it. Now cos i have already done both, i might use a start page that has option to choose a dark theme at night and a bright theme in the day..







Wished this could be automated based on the time set on the ipad.

I am thinking if this can be implemented on my other android tablets using the Tasker app which i also use with Vera home automation, but i guess mapping within the irule app will not be possible by Tasker.


Keith, you should start using your irule builder to build your dream remote. I was a harmony then an accoustic research remote user as well, and never realized what i was missing until i started using irule. Since i brought the ipad i havent used it much, but now with the irule i use it every single day while watching or listening to something when at home.

The best part is going down getting your head into creating this remote is double the fun when using it.









I am amazed by the kind of talent people have out there, the kind of designs they do.. is totally out of the box. One such is from a member here on the avs forum..
http://www.husar.us/blog/one-remote-to-rule-them-all-part-3 


With regards to zwave switches and other devices, you could keep an eye on ebay, i have brought tons of zwave capable devices for half or even less on the cost from home liquidators or builders.



On a side note, i have an issue with the channel buttons. Hitting the channel buttons to work works only half of the time, and the other half misses all the combinations. For eg.. If i hit the network logo for which the cannel number is 182 sometimes it goes through, other times only the first two digits are input, as in 18 and misses the digit 2

initially i had set a delay of 0.1 second, that would always miss it, now i have set delays between each number to 0.2 seconds, hence its like a 50-50 chance, do i need to increase more delays or delay times? or something else am i missing?

Have a look at the screenshot for one of the button content below...


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithkeith*  /t/1351981/irule/8610#post_23633731
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I have owned irule for a year now and still have been nervous to my irule to use with my ipad mini. You all seem to make it seem very easy for sure. The setups some have such as MBorner and holyindian are amazing.
> 
> I have the pro version so does this mean I can just use the panels other users have done such a great job creating ?
> 
> If so once I have used the shared panel all I have to do is drag the correct commands over to make the buttons work ?
> 
> Is it difficult to make a page like some of irule users make that shows each room on a main page then when you click on say the theater it brings up all the options for that room ?
> 
> Should I start with the wifi version of the global cache ? I have the following for gear
> 
> - Sony 5200es. Yes I know I have plans to go Denon very soon though the old es unit still does the trick. Does anyone have made Sony es receiver panels ?
> 
> - Cox Cable. Once again I have been a directv person forever but stuck using cox till may...long story !
> 
> - Ps3. I'm guessing a adapter is needed as I have read this
> 
> - Samsung blu ray. Will be soon switching to Oppo.
> 
> - Xbox 360
> 
> - HTPC. This is important to me to use irule with it. I want to do everything from my irule for sure. I use media browser and iTunes for playback. I see there is a iTunes module that I can purchase to have the ui of iTunes in irule. Don't know if I could use blu ray images for movie selections
> 
> - Epson 8350 projector
> 
> 
> I would love to find a dimmer setup that doesn't break the bank for use on my can ceiling lights for movie playback
> 
> 
> Just wanting to have the slick setups some have. I use my Logitech harmony and have had this irule for a year and finally want to dive in. I'm sure I will be asking you experts questions for a while till I get the hang of it. So I guess the wifi global cache would do my correct theater room setup ? Then I would just need more global caches for each room ? Are the wifi models solid as far as performance with no lag ?
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and once again killer setups. I'm loving Mborners and Holyindians especially. I defiantly want that kind of setup
> 
> 
> 
> Keith



I'll add that I have used the Leviton Seriel Controller and now the Micasa Verde and the Verde blows the doors off the Leviton Serial Controller. The Leviton piece was very slow for feedback. The micasa is about as fast as you are going to get without going to HAI or the best a Radio RA 2 setup.


The vera makes it easy to automate alot of other things also. I just added Security and Irrigation these past few weeks.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I'm pretty handy with iRule but a total goof when it comes to graphics. I just purchased a 4 source 6 zone Sonance whole home audio component. While waiting for it to arrive I'm in the process of setting up a panel to control it. I have a nice basic layout:

 



What I would like to do is make a background that would put some nice rounded racetrack borders around the 6 zones, the label and 8 buttons for control of each of them, to make it a little more obvious they are grouped together. Nothing super fancy as the panel is alerady busy enough. My handset is a Kindle Fire which runs 1024x600, I'm using all standard buttons of the brushed basic non-retina size. My grid is 60 wide by 20 high in the builder. I have no graphical experience and have no idea where to even begin to get it set up as I wanted. Anyone have a quick way to do it for me or a suggestion on how to easily do it myself?


Thanks!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23636778
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip Steve, narrowing the width by 1 did bring the icons to the edge of the screen looking better now.
> 
> You are true about the brightness of the screen in a dark room never thought about it. Now cos i have already done both, i might use a start page that has option to choose a dark theme at night and a bright theme in the day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wished this could be automated based on the time set on the ipad.
> 
> I am thinking if this can be implemented on my other android tablets using the Tasker app which i also use with Vera home automation, but i guess mapping within the irule app will not be possible by Tasker.
> 
> 
> Keith, you should start using your irule builder to build your dream remote. I was a harmony then an accoustic research remote user as well, and never realized what i was missing until i started using irule. Since i brought the ipad i havent used it much, but now with the irule i use it every single day while watching or listening to something when at home.
> 
> The best part is going down getting your head into creating this remote is double the fun when using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am amazed by the kind of talent people have out there, the kind of designs they do.. is totally out of the box. One such is from a member here on the avs forum..
> http://www.husar.us/blog/one-remote-to-rule-them-all-part-3
> 
> 
> With regards to zwave switches and other devices, you could keep an eye on ebay, i have brought tons of zwave capable devices for half or even less on the cost from home liquidators or builders.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, i have an issue with the channel buttons. Hitting the channel buttons to work works only half of the time, and the other half misses all the combinations. For eg.. If i hit the network logo for which the cannel number is 182 sometimes it goes through, other times only the first two digits are input, as in 18 and misses the digit 2
> 
> initially i had set a delay of 0.1 second, that would always miss it, now i have set delays between each number to 0.2 seconds, hence its like a 50-50 chance, do i need to increase more delays or delay times? or something else am i missing?
> 
> Have a look at the screenshot for one of the button content below...




Depends on your cable box. Uverse or Comcast/"Crap"warner boxed are typically 0.5 to 0.8 second delay between digits. The only problem with those boxes is that occasionally they slow down and their response time becomes horrible. So sometimes 0.5 will work and sometimes 0.8




Alex


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23637864
> 
> 
> Depends on your cable box. Uverse or Comcast/"Crap"warner boxed are typically 0.5 to 0.8 second delay between digits. The only problem with those boxes is that occasionally they slow down and their response time becomes horrible. So sometimes 0.5 will work and sometimes 0.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks for your reply, mine is Dish Network.. and you are true about response times, i have always struggled with it even with the original remote.. and calling up the customer care each time frustates the hell out of me.. cos they have no clue of how this can happen. For them.. pushing a number button on the remote is as responsive as dialing a phone number on the phone.

Anyone having dish network can chime in on what delay they use?


----------



## keithkeith

Ok we'll to get me started I will need a global cache since all my out of date gear is ir. I was going to get the wifi model but I will take the advice and get a wired version. I can get a global cache on eBay used for $45 that has 6 ir outputs, 2 serial outputs, and 3 relay outputs for whatever the relay outputs are for. It has everything but ir blasters for that price. The lot of 10 ir blasters is going for $44 shipped. So less than $100 I can have the big mountable version or should I just go with a new version that just has the 3 or outputs ?


Also how does once control a htpc from irule. I built my htpc and I use media browser. Would love to at least control wmc and if all possible have keyboard and mouse functions. Don't know if I can use cover art images with irule and media browser.


I might just take the advice and use the handset wizard just to get up and running and give the harmony to the wife as I have had 3 different ones and hated all of em. Time for slick touchscreen remote world


Just wanted to ask you all so I bought the right hardware


Thanks guys for all the replies


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithkeith*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23638017
> 
> 
> Ok we'll to get me started I will need a global cache since all my out of date gear is ir. I was going to get the wifi model but I will take the advice and get a wired version. I can get a global cache on eBay used for $45 that has 6 ir outputs, 2 serial outputs, and 3 relay outputs for whatever the relay outputs are for. It has everything but ir blasters for that price. The lot of 10 ir blasters is going for $44 shipped. So less than $100 I can have the big mountable version or should I just go with a new version that just has the 3 or outputs ?
> 
> 
> Also how does once control a htpc from irule. I built my htpc and I use media browser. Would love to at least control wmc and if all possible have keyboard and mouse functions. Don't know if I can use cover art images with irule and media browser.
> 
> 
> I might just take the advice and use the handset wizard just to get up and running and give the harmony to the wife as I have had 3 different ones and hated all of em. Time for slick touchscreen remote world
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask you all so I bought the right hardware
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for all the replies



I strongly suggest not going the GC-100 (the one that has 6 outputs) as of now.. Other members can chime in with more details. Two of the reasons i remember is limitations on the feedback, and not having the option to use one device at a time. Plus a little bit complicated process to setup.. however let me not distract you from getting it.. Lots of members in here do use it without complains...

Saying so... i went with one IP2IR, and had splitters in each of the IR output ports. hence i could use 6 IR blasters.


IP2IR
http://www.ebay.com/itm/iTach-Ethernet-Infrared-Adapter-IP2IR/171042070751 


Ysplitter
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103422


----------



## sanderdvd

A few posts back I wrote a pretty detailed posting about the steps I did to get iRule working on my Android with the iRule app. It seemed that I did SOMETHING wrong. I repeated the entire setup from start again and now it works!


I do have new questions already about the interface that my manufacturer provided me with.


Let me try to explain:

With iRule I can control my D-Box software that runs on my PC. With this D-Box software that s running on my PC (D-Box is the author of this software application that runs on windows) I can control my D-Box (hardware) controller which takes care of controlling my D-Box Home Theater seating. The problem is that there are things that I cannot control with the iRule interface that D-Box made that are controls that are available on the pc software that is running. I asked D-Box about this and they told me (I quote them) ''I can create new commands (right side) or edit existing ones by selecting one and editing it (bottom left - in the code field).''. D-Box send me a TCP-IP protocol .pdf file which they say I can use for what I m looking for.


I found out that if I go to right side of the iRule Builder (ACTIONS) I can see all the NETWORK CODES d-box created (*screenshot 1*). When I click on one of them I can see on the left section of iRule Builder the data \x02WVOLA\x1E0\x03 (*screenshot 2*). I assume that this it the rs232 code that d-box uses? If so, is there a way to make these codes myself when you guys look at the .pdf that d-box provided me? (*attachtment 1*). Because D-Box 'forgot' to make a few important NETWORK CODES which are pretty essential when I want to control the pc-based D-Box software.


I hope you guys understand what I m looking for and can maybe help me on my way with this.

- NEW- PROTOCOL FOR RS232-UDP-TCP.pdf 129k .pdf file

 

 

 


ps. I don t think this is possible for D-Box and/or iRule to make but the pc based D-Box software/GUI works with silders I can adjust. It would be pretty neat if these sliders will be available to control with the iRule interface.

Here is a screenshot of the d-box control panel that runs on my PC:


----------



## keithkeith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23638118
> 
> 
> I strongly suggest not going the GC-100 (the one that has 6 outputs) as of now.. Other members can chime in with more details. Two of the reasons i remember is limitations on the feedback, and not having the option to use one device at a time. Plus a little bit complicated process to setup.. however let me not distract you from getting it.. Lots of members in here do use it without complains...
> 
> Saying so... i went with one IP2IR, and had splitters in each of the IR output ports. hence i could use 6 IR blasters.
> 
> 
> 
> IP2IR
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/iTach-Ethernet-Infrared-Adapter-IP2IR/171042070751
> 
> 
> Ysplitter
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103422




That sounds perfect. I was going to go with it thinking that maybe I needed. Also I would have to pull it out of the rack buti think the Sony es I use has serial. Not a huge deal. I have a denon upstairs and going to upgrade soon down in the theater. Plus I think they are network receivers now so I'm sure I could do away with the ir. I would want the fancy feedback though once I get the denon downstairs and not sure if I have to use serial for that.


Almost bought the wireless version but remember you said the wired would be a better option. I will order the unit you recommended to me and I have a radio shack down the street to get splitters. The 3 blasters included will get me started to work my receiver cable box and projector. I'll go with a wireless version for the other rooms once I get familiar with irule and do my theater room first.


I appreciate yours and others help so far. I know the handset wizard will make a remote fast for me but I should be able to just import others panels and just drag the codes over the buttons too correct ?


Will the handset wizard include most buttons for my receiver ?


I know I can't switch back to directv till may but can I setup channel pages with the logos for my cox cable also ?


What do I need to use my htpc with irule ? I use media center and media browser for movies. I'm guessing that will be controlled ip ?


Thanks again ! I would be lost without this forum....


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithkeith*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23639793
> 
> 
> I appreciate yours and others help so far. I know the handset wizard will make a remote fast for me but I should be able to just import others panels and just drag the codes over the buttons too correct ?
> 
> 
> Will the handset wizard include most buttons for my receiver ?
> 
> 
> I know I can't switch back to directv till may but can I setup channel pages with the logos for my cox cable also ?
> 
> 
> What do I need to use my htpc with irule ? I use media center and media browser for movies. I'm guessing that will be controlled ip ?
> 
> 
> Thanks again ! I would be lost without this forum....



Yes you can import panels from users libraries and then drag and drop the codes. Its a good start, later you can keep modifying your pages.

Handset wizard will not include the buttons. U will have to import panels.. the best way to begin is, by searching user panels for each of your component, for eg.. if u are looking for an Oppo BDP-105 panel.. just try the keyword Oppo.. that should bring up BDP-105 (not a lot of ppl share panels with correct keywords). When you get the search result, you will see an icon of the all seeing eye







on the right side of each search result, once u click it, you should see the thumbnail extracts of the pages, download as per your liking.. if u get 20 results, go thorugh all the 20 thumbnails by clicking each eye one at a time, choose whatever u like.

Good thing is that irule is not blocked by various firewalls in the company/corporations, hence you can glance around or do bit by bit of work whenever you get a chance in the day time.


Yes there are logos for Cox cable and cox cable channels in the user source libraries, just look. dont try to be very restrictive in your search.. be a little bit generous with ur keywords. For eg:- try Sources, you might get lots of results, but its worth going through them all. *its a little time consuming* but its worth it.

Do the HTPC and Media Center part in the end, it requires a little bit more of irule.. hence do that in the end. We will be here to assist on setting that up.

You can use either EventGhost (which i prefer), or MCE Controller.. but i suggest do that in the end.


Above anything all.. here is what almost everyone does. Create a temp irule page, or handset.. try all thats there in the irule tutorials section.... spend your time on the irule tutorial video first.. then the other chapters. they are extremely easy to understand and its fun while you experiment with it.

http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/497964-all-irule-tutorials


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23636813
> 
> 
> I'm pretty handy with iRule but a total goof when it comes to graphics. I just purchased a 4 source 6 zone Sonance whole home audio component. While waiting for it to arrive I'm in the process of setting up a panel to control it. I have a nice basic layout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would like to do is make a background that would put some nice rounded racetrack borders around the 6 zones, the label and 8 buttons for control of each of them, to make it a little more obvious they are grouped together. Nothing super fancy as the panel is alerady busy enough. My handset is a Kindle Fire which runs 1024x600, I'm using all standard buttons of the brushed basic non-retina size. My grid is 60 wide by 20 high in the builder. I have no graphical experience and have no idea where to even begin to get it set up as I wanted. Anyone have a quick way to do it for me or a suggestion on how to easily do it myself?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Seldom, I think that the iRule inset is a nice fit there around the buttons. It would need to be resized in Photoshop or Gimp but its transparent and gives a nice offset and grouped look while not complicating the layout.


----------



## holyindian

Anyone using Mobile Mouse Pro, knows what is the URL for Mobile Mouse Pro app for an iOS device? Trying to launch Mobile Mouse Pro from within the iRule, hence need to provide the URL handle within the app properties in iRule.


----------



## wendel

I tried the new iOS app for Oppo 103 with smb support. Mediacontrol 2.

Mediacontrol mirrors the directories and files on the homenetwork.

To search and select a file to playback ist great there.

Any idea to show the smb drive like the new Mediacontrol in iRule?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23640995
> 
> 
> Anyone using Mobile Mouse Pro, knows what is the URL for Mobile Mouse Pro app for an iOS device? Trying to launch Mobile Mouse Pro from within the iRule, hence need to provide the URL handle within the app properties in iRule.



mobilemouse://


SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23638849
> 
> 
> I found out that if I go to right side of the iRule Builder (ACTIONS) I can see all the NETWORK CODES d-box created (*screenshot 1*). When I click on one of them I can see on the left section of iRule Builder the data \x02WVOLA\x1E0\x03 (*screenshot 2*). I assume that this it the rs232 code that d-box uses? If so, is there a way to make these codes myself when you guys look at the .pdf that d-box provided me? (*attachtment 1*). Because D-Box 'forgot' to make a few important NETWORK CODES which are pretty essential when I want to control the pc-based D-Box software.


Glad you got it working! To answer your question, yes - you can add new commands, and copy/paste the commands from the protocol doc. Just make sure they look exactly the same, with no trailing or leading spaces. To add a new code, right click the 'NETWORK CODES' heading, and select 'Add new device code'. Select it from the list (if it isn't already), and then in the properties box, name the code, and paste the code into the 'data' field.

Alternatively, or in addition, let me know which important codes are missing, and I'll see if they can be updated.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23638849
> 
> 
> ps. I don t think this is possible for D-Box and/or iRule to make but the pc based D-Box software/GUI works with silders I can adjust. It would be pretty neat if these sliders will be available to control with the iRule interface.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the d-box control panel that runs on my PC:


There are no sliders in iRule currently, so you couldn't replicate the functionality of the desktop application... You could simulate the effect with a series of small "buttons" overlaid on a gradient graphic or similar. Whether it would be adequate would depend on the granularity you expect out of the slider. If you only needed 10 or 15 steps on your scale, and you were using an iPad, it should be doable.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23642382
> 
> 
> mobilemouse://
> 
> 
> SC



Steve, prefect.. worked.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wendel*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23641079
> 
> 
> I tried the new iOS app for Oppo 103 with smb support. Mediacontrol 2.
> 
> Mediacontrol mirrors the directories and files on the homenetwork.
> 
> To search and select a file to playback ist great there.
> 
> Any idea to show the smb drive like the new Mediacontrol in iRule?



I guess you can get more info about the smb support from Oppo's thread, there is some work on it..

Maybe you can install Apache and create custom webpage with the smb location embedded wtihin, assign a static IP to the page, you can embed that page into iRule.

If you dont want to go that route.. and you are looking forward to navigate your entire movie collection from irule which is stored on ur network which includes smb as well, and also play the movies/music/images remotely through the ipad including using all remote control functions, then you can try mymovies.dk

Here are the excerpts from the site.
Code:


Code:


[CODE]With My Movies for Windows Media Center, you can experience your entire movie and TV series collection, and browse through and play your titles, browse cast, play trailers and much more by using a remote control within your living room or home theatre. My Movies for Windows Media Center also includes the My Movies Collection Management product, which allows you to conveniently maintain and manage your movie and TV series collection outside Windows Media Center, and through our high quality front-end access your collection inside Windows Media Center.

[/CODE]



You can embed this within irule, and you wont even have to leave your irule app.. meaning you can manage, control your media within irule using this application.


> Quote:
> http://www.mymovies.dk/products/windows-media-center.aspx



THis is what you will need to install on your computer.
Code:


Code:


[CODE]http://www.mymovies.dk/media/My%20Movies%20for%20Windows%20Media%20Center%204.06%20-%20Pre%20Release%204.zip

[/CODE]


Here is a quick video tutorial
Code:


Code:


[CODE]http://www.mymovies.dk/how-to/video-tutorials/collection-management-for-windows.aspx

[/CODE]


A screenshot of the page embedded within irule.. i picked up from another site..

 


I am still in the process of implementing this, its fun.

Also, this can be done by JRiver, and WebGizmo page can be embedded within iRule.

Currently i am also working on skinning and customizing WebGizmo for JRiver.


----------



## Killroy

I wonder if you will be able to launch a movie via the MyMovies module within iRule on a Dune player. You can easily do it on the MyMovies mobile app so I can't see why they can't do it within the iRule module.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23642728
> 
> 
> I wonder if you will be able to launch a movie via the MyMovies module within iRule on a Dune player. You can easily do it on the MyMovies mobile app so I can't see why they can't do it within the iRule module.



I will let you know in a day or two, if it can be done from within the irule.


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23643584
> 
> 
> I will let you know in a day or two, if it can be done from within the irule.



Thanks.


Can you also check if TV episodes are supported if movies work? Thanks again.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23642608
> 
> 
> I guess you can get more info about the smb support from Oppo's thread, there is some work on it..
> 
> Maybe you can install Apache and create custom webpage with the smb location embedded wtihin, assign a static IP to the page, you can embed that page into iRule.
> 
> If you dont want to go that route.. and you are looking forward to navigate your entire movie collection from irule which is stored on ur network which includes smb as well, and also play the movies/music/images remotely through the ipad including using all remote control functions, then you can try mymovies.dk
> 
> Here are the excerpts from the site.
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CODE]With My Movies for Windows Media Center, you can experience your entire movie and TV series collection, and browse through and play your titles, browse cast, play trailers and much more by using a remote control within your living room or home theatre. My Movies for Windows Media Center also includes the My Movies Collection Management product, which allows you to conveniently maintain and manage your movie and TV series collection outside Windows Media Center, and through our high quality front-end access your collection inside Windows Media Center.
> 
> [/CODE]
> 
> 
> 
> You can embed this within irule, and you wont even have to leave your irule app.. meaning you can manage, control your media within irule using this application.
> 
> THis is what you will need to install on your computer.
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CODE]http://www.mymovies.dk/media/My%20Movies%20for%20Windows%20Media%20Center%204.06%20-%20Pre%20Release%204.zip
> 
> [/CODE]
> 
> 
> Here is a quick video tutorial
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CODE]http://www.mymovies.dk/how-to/video-tutorials/collection-management-for-windows.aspx
> 
> [/CODE]
> 
> 
> A screenshot of the page embedded within irule.. i picked up from another site..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still in the process of implementing this, its fun.
> 
> Also, this can be done by JRiver, and WebGizmo page can be embedded within iRule.
> 
> Currently i am also working on skinning and customizing WebGizmo for JRiver.



I would be very interested in your results with webgizmo, especially for music rather than movies. I've looked at the instructions for modding it and they are beyond me.


----------



## sanderdvd

Can I stretch a backgound image in the iRule Builder so that is fits my screen/completely fills it up?


----------



## dfn

Another newbie question...


Can iRule + iTach devices work with the following components:

TV = Samsung PN51F5300

DCT = Gateway HDPVR & two Gateway Portals (not sure of model numbers or I'd post them; need to be able to setup recordings, playback recordings, and interact with the guide)

AVR = Denon E400

PC = some Windows 7/8 box running WMC


Does anyone have experience with any of the above components?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanderdvd*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23645575
> 
> 
> Can I stretch a backgound image in the iRule Builder so that is fits my screen/completely fills it up?



No. Just browse and import the set of backgrounds that match your device. Select a page, switch to the background layer using the popup menu in the upper right, select and delete the existing background, then drag and drop the desired background from the library.


Once you've done that, you can right-click and copy the background from the page, then go to another page and right-click > paste background (after you delete the existing background.)


What handset are you using?


Cheers,

SC


----------



## sanderdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23646961
> 
> 
> No. Just browse and import the set of backgrounds that match your device. Select a page, switch to the background layer using the popup menu in the upper right, select and delete the existing background, then drag and drop the desired background from the library.
> 
> 
> Once you've done that, you can right-click and copy the background from the page, then go to another page and right-click > paste background (after you delete the existing background.)
> 
> 
> What handset are you using?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC


I m using the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (not available so selected the Samsung Galaxt S3 which has the same resolution).


When looking in the right section of iRule Builder at IMAGES, ACTIONS i browsed all background that are avialable but none can fill my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 screen. Are there more (hidden?) backgrounds (and also maybe buttons?) available somewhere?


----------



## keithkeith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23640085
> 
> 
> Yes you can import panels from users libraries and then drag and drop the codes. Its a good start, later you can keep modifying your pages.
> 
> Handset wizard will not include the buttons. U will have to import panels.. the best way to begin is, by searching user panels for each of your component, for eg.. if u are looking for an Oppo BDP-105 panel.. just try the keyword Oppo.. that should bring up BDP-105 (not a lot of ppl share panels with correct keywords). When you get the search result, you will see an icon of the all seeing eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the right side of each search result, once u click it, you should see the thumbnail extracts of the pages, download as per your liking.. if u get 20 results, go thorugh all the 20 thumbnails by clicking each eye one at a time, choose whatever u like.
> 
> Good thing is that irule is not blocked by various firewalls in the company/corporations, hence you can glance around or do bit by bit of work whenever you get a chance in the day time.
> 
> 
> Yes there are logos for Cox cable and cox cable channels in the user source libraries, just look. dont try to be very restrictive in your search.. be a little bit generous with ur keywords. For eg:- try Sources, you might get lots of results, but its worth going through them all. *its a little time consuming* but its worth it.
> 
> Do the HTPC and Media Center part in the end, it requires a little bit more of irule.. hence do that in the end. We will be here to assist on setting that up.
> 
> You can use either EventGhost (which i prefer), or MCE Controller.. but i suggest do that in the end.
> 
> 
> Above anything all.. here is what almost everyone does. Create a temp irule page, or handset.. try all thats there in the irule tutorials section.... spend your time on the irule tutorial video first.. then the other chapters. they are extremely easy to understand and its fun while you experiment with it.
> 
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/497964-all-irule-tutorials




Well I finally received my itach today. Hooked it up and the ir blasters. Connected the Ethernet cable and was good to go. Still very confused on how to set up all the nice tabs you have and all. I could not seem to find a panel for any Sony receivers. I have the Sony str da 5300es. Couldn't find a cox panel. I'm still very Sketchy trying to build a fancy setup. I have a small system now. I looked at the irule tutorials and it helped doing some things but still lost trying to make panels for each of my components. I just used the wizard so I could get everything at least working and it does ! It is a beautiful thing just do not really understand how to make panels and have them do certain things. Can't find any panels for my es Sony receiver or epson projector or even the cox cable. I'm sure they are all in there but I've been at this remote for 5 hours. Thought it would be as simple and import a panel, drag the buttons, enjoy a slick remote. Till very nice and loving not having to turn around and point my harmony remote at my rack


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithkeith*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23658942
> 
> 
> Well I finally received my itach today. Hooked it up and the ir blasters. Connected the Ethernet cable and was good to go. Still very confused on how to set up all the nice tabs you have and all. I could not seem to find a panel for any Sony receivers. I have the Sony str da 5300es. Couldn't find a cox panel. I'm still very Sketchy trying to build a fancy setup. I have a small system now. I looked at the irule tutorials and it helped doing some things but still lost trying to make panels for each of my components. I just used the wizard so I could get everything at least working and it does ! It is a beautiful thing just do not really understand how to make panels and have them do certain things. Can't find any panels for my es Sony receiver or epson projector or even the cox cable. I'm sure they are all in there but I've been at this remote for 5 hours. Thought it would be as simple and import a panel, drag the buttons, enjoy a slick remote. Till very nice and loving not having to turn around and point my harmony remote at my rack



I'm not quite understanding your issue about not finding a page specifically for your Sony receiver. Most set ups you see here are activity based, what you're actually watching or listening to rather than device specific, a panel for projector, avr, bluray player, etc. For my theater I have a panel for DirecTV. When I press power on that page it runs a macro that turns on all the needed equipment, sets the correct inputs and a base level for volume. If you're like me you rarely do anything with your AVR besides turn it on, set the desired input and adjust volume and toggle mute. These basic functions are built in to all of my activity pages for DirecTV, PS3, Wii, Over the air TV, Dune and XBMC activities.


If you were doing a panel for your projector, avr and source, it would be like using 3 remotes.


Obviously if you tinker with your avr settings a lot, like different DSP settings or raising center channel level, etc. then you could use a link from an activity page to an avr settings panel and have those type of commands available.


The beauty of iRule is you can lay it out however you like and customize the look and feel so that it suits your needs precisely


I would suggest looking through the different sets of buttons available from iRule and then importing all of a particular style (black, brushed, white) and then tinkering with it from there.


My layout starts with a home panel that has my 4 rooms listed that are controlled with iRule: basement, living room, family room and kitchen. Selecting a room take you to the main DirecTV panel for that room since TV watching is the primary activity for my users:

http://s187.photobucket.com/user/SeldomSeen31/media/KindleDTV.jpg.html  



Pressing the Directv button powers on the system for that room with a macro, pressing one of the other listed activities links to a similarly laid out panel for that activity and triggers the macro needed to do that activity:

http://s187.photobucket.com/user/SeldomSeen31/media/Jriverplayer.jpg.html  


I hope that helps. Good luck. It can be quite an undertaking to start from scratch. But you get quite a bit for the effort.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23642608
> 
> 
> You can embed this within irule, and you wont even have to leave your irule app.. meaning you can manage, control your media within irule using this application.


Are you sure about this? The website embed of MyMovies will just let you view your media. To manage and control your media you need to use the Collection Manager program. The screenshot simply shows the website view of your catalog.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23661192
> 
> 
> Obviously if you tinker with your avr settings a lot, like different DSP settings or raising center channel level, etc. then you could use a link from an activity page to an avr settings panel and have those type of commands available.



Another option is to use a drawer. I have a full page for my AVR that I set up as a drawer on the bottom of every panel so I can pull it open anytime I need it instead of having to jump to another panel.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8640#post_23661192
> 
> 
> The beauty of iRule is you can lay it out however you like and customize the look and feel so that it suits your needs precisely



Agreed!! That's precisely why I went with iRule instead of a harmony or other programmable remote.


I have had mine up and running for about a month and I find I still make changes to it every few days. Sometimes a tweek here and there and sometimes a fully different layout. I'm finding iRule to be a hobby in and of itself.


----------



## Bacon13

SeldomSeen31 : Where did you get the graphic for the play, pause, ff and rew on your music panel?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23661365
> 
> 
> SeldomSeen31 : Where did you get the graphic for the play, pause, ff and rew on your music panel?



they are the standard brushed transport buttons from iRule in medium size. When I imported them they were called stainless transport - medium, but iRule has since renamed those to brushed. I just did a quick look and they are called Transport-Brushed-x1.5


----------



## Isantus

I have learned a lot from reading this thread. At first I struggled with iRule but this forum and their amazing customer support has really helped. I have designed a remote that I am pretty happy with. I have not yet gotten into photoshop for designing backgrounds and what not as I first just wanted to a remote working with my setup. I have two problems that I have run into, and neither are a big deal but I figured you guys might be able to help.


1) I have an HTPC running XBMC. I have the control over it and am able to shut it down. I am however not able to turn it back on. I have it set up to truly shutdown rather then sleep. It never stays asleep. I have some work to do to find out why. In the meantime I would rather be able to turn it back on from a truly off state. I have programmed the Wake On LAN button and set the MAC address. I have also configured the gate with the MAC address but the button does not turn on the computer. I have gone into the BIOS and set it to be able to boot from LAN, but it still doesn't turn on. Any thoughts or workarounds?


2) I also have a JVC RS4810 projector. I have used iLearn to get some of the commands that are not in the database. However, it is difficult and finicky to get it to pick up button pushes from the JVC remote to be able to learn those codes. Does anyone have a list of codes for the projector or know where I can get the codes for the Lens Memory function?


Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23661613
> 
> 
> they are the standard brushed transport buttons from iRule in medium size. When I imported them they were called stainless transport - medium, but iRule has since renamed those to brushed. I just did a quick look and they are called Transport-Brushed-x1.5



I was talking about the single picture that has all those functions. Its on the right hand side of the panel you posted with the red flaming guitar. I can't find it in the builder.


----------



## magicj1

When will iRule implement the ability for the screen to dim right down to virtually off. It can't be just me who finds using iRule whilst watching movies in the dark very distracting..


What they have now seems to take forever to Dim down on my iPad, and then it's still to bright..Off within seconds would be so much better.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23661892
> 
> 
> I was talking about the single picture that has all those functions. Its on the right hand side of the panel you posted with the red flaming guitar. I can't find it in the builder.



Aha, that is just the jriver media center logo. It functions to just launch the Gizmo app for jriver when pressed in my irule panel. It provides no other function. I uploaded it to my images section but did not share it. You can Google jriver logo images as I did to find some examples in varying sizes.


----------



## Bacon13

got it. thanks.


----------



## magicj1

Are the codes available for the Seymour Center stage retractable screens?


I thought they where


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23670744
> 
> 
> Are the codes available for the Seymour Center stage retractable screens?


Seymour AV screens are either Somfy or ESI motors and controller for IR and RS-232 control. Seymour should be able to tell you which one you have, and possibly even which device to import in Builder.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## holyindian

Has anyone use the EventGhost plugin for VLC Player?

Or does anyone control VLC using irule. I would like to have a very basic function such as Pause, play, stop. I have tried to configure the plugin based on the eventghost forum members recommendation, but adding the ip and port number to irule does not work.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23671780
> 
> 
> Has anyone use the EventGhost plugin for VLC Player?
> 
> Or does anyone control VLC using irule. I would like to have a very basic function such as Pause, play, stop. I have tried to configure the plugin based on the eventghost forum members recommendation, but adding the ip and port number to irule does not work.


I just set up EventGhost to use WMC and making it use VLC shouldn't be much of an issue. You could just piggyback some of the WMC IP codes and in EG map them to VLC keyboard shortcuts. Make sure your EG Broadcaster port number is the same as in iRule (33333 is the default). I think I had some connection issues, but closing and restarting iRule solved them.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23671883
> 
> 
> I just set up EventGhost to use WMC and making it use VLC shouldn't be much of an issue. You could just piggyback some of the WMC IP codes and in EG map them to VLC keyboard shortcuts. Make sure your EG Broadcaster port number is the same as in iRule (33333 is the default). I think I had some connection issues, but closing and restarting iRule solved them.



thanks for the tip regarding wmc. yes i have set the broadcaster rt to 33333 which perfectly works for spotify and jriver media center, but with the vlc plugin the port has to be1234 and ip is the local ip, even after changing the remote connect option in vlc media player and adding the ip adress with 255 towards the last three digits i tried both ports 33333 and 1234, but no luck. i will try the wmc option now.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23671963
> 
> 
> thanks for the tip regarding wmc. yes i have set the broadcaster rt to 33333 which perfectly works for spotify and jriver media center, but with the vlc plugin the port has to be1234 and ip is the local ip, even after changing the remote connect option in vlc media player and adding the ip adress with 255 towards the last three digits i tried both ports 33333 and 1234, but no luck. i will try the wmc option now.



I just copied one of the iRule EventGhost MCE device commands and created a new data entry. I guess you would make something like "udp.vlc_play" and then in EventGhost make an Event with udp.vlc_play as the trigger and whatever keyboard shortcut is VLC play.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23671547
> 
> 
> Seymour AV screens are either Somfy or ESI motors and controller for IR and RS-232 control. Seymour should be able to tell you which one you have, and possibly even which device to import in Builder.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Thanks SC.


So far they have come back with a link for the codes, I have passed these onto iRule to see if they will work??

http://seymourav.com/articles/IR_Codes.xls


----------



## s.bradford

Hello,


Sorry if this has been asked before but this thread is huge!!


1.) On Android, the iRule app has ads. Is that simply because I am playing with the trial? Do they go away when I purchase the full license.


2.) The builder app is saying variables not yet supported on Android. I planned on using those to keep track of device states. Is there currently some other way to do that or will I just have to wait for the developer to support this. For those of you who have been using this for a while, how aggressive has the ongoing development been?


Thanks!


-sb


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23673809
> 
> 
> So far they have come back with a link for the codes, I have passed these onto iRule to see if they will work??
> 
> http://seymourav.com/articles/IR_Codes.xls


Those codes look like the ESI/Hunter Douglas codes, so you should be able import that device and control.


Regards,

SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23673984
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before but this thread is huge!!
> 
> 
> 1.) On Android, the iRule app has ads. Is that simply because I am playing with the trial? Do they go away when I purchase the full license.
> 
> 
> 2.) The builder app is saying variables not yet supported on Android. I planned on using those to keep track of device states. Is there currently some other way to do that or will I just have to wait for the developer to support this. For those of you who have been using this for a while, how aggressive has the ongoing development been?



1) Yes, the ads will be removed once you purchase.


2) Since there is no condition logic right now, variables aren't really useful to track device power states. Right now, variables are a way to control interaction and devices based on user actions. So, for instance, change the state of a button or buttons when a user presses another button, or design one DVR page, but have that page control multiple DVRs depending on which button a user pressed to get to the page.


In my opinion, device power state tracking isn't really necessary or useful unless you want your remote to function exactly like a Harmony and turn devices on and off based on an activity. Even then, it's really on a problem if you have devices with non-discrete power. Again just my opinion. Others feel differently. For a few, it's a show-stopper. For many more - myself included - we're controlling complex dedicated theaters, and systems in multiple rooms, all without tracking device state.


I'll leave the Android development question to the Android users. There have been several major iOS updates in the last few months, so it may seem that Android is lagging a bit at the moment, though I suspect that will be a temporary condition, and there have been some Android updates, too.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Was browsing in Best Buy yesterday and wandered into the Magnolia room, to my surprise and pleasure the system wall there is controlled by iRule. Seems to be a custom job, the layout is pretty slick. It has a graphic of their receiver wall, which is laid out in kind of a 4x5 shelving unit with a receiver in each cubby. Pressing each of the receivers switches their component A/V matrix to that receiver and that receiver in the iRule GUI gets a graphic blue light on it to indicate it is the one that is active. Similar pages for speakers and TVs exist.


I was wondering if Best Buy nationally is a client of iRule or if a custom installer either locally or nationally has a contract with Best Buy. Anyone know?


----------



## s.bradford

Hey!


I have been playing with iRule and it looks like it will meet my needs well. But... I have yet to discover how to get button hillites when you tap down on one (like a rollover in Web terms). This is needed for a professional looking interface.


Is it possible? If so, how?


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23689027
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> 
> I have been playing with iRule and it looks like it will meet my needs well. But... I have yet to discover how to get button hillites when you tap down on one (like a rollover in Web terms). This is needed for a professional looking interface.
> 
> 
> Is it possible? If so, how?



I believe that is only possible on iDevices (iPad, iPhone, etc...) It is something built in to the OS. Android doesn't have this neat feature.


IIRC iRule developers are/were working on adding that, but compared to features, it's low on the list if they are still working on it.


----------



## s.bradford

Then I assume they are counting on iOS's focusHilite property. Sad, as even primitive web interfaces (html 1) had an active tag. Should be pretty easy to implement two graphics associated with an object, one for a normal state, and another for a touchdown state. They are already tracking this as if you tap down on a button and then drag off of it before releasing the tap, the actuation is not passed.


This feedback is necessary for any reasonable interface. I have emailed them to see if this is now possible, or if not, planned.


Even the $10 Roomie and mbhRemote apps respect these established interface guidelines.


----------



## jjwinterberg

I'm not sure a discerning developer like yourself would be happy with such a primitive application as iRule but iRule can support multistate buttons. One can implement a default image, a pressed and a selected image. This might be adequate to your application.


----------



## Larry M

Hey all, so my theater is pretty much done. I'm ready to make the jumps to IRule. What do I need?


I have

Denon 3808 receiver (media closet)

Motorola 7216 DVR box (Fios) (media closet)

PS3 (media closet)

Panasonic BDT-310 BR player (media closet)

JVC RS45 projector (theater) (cat5 & 6 both run to the projector)

Lutron Spacer System dimmers (theater)

Honeywell RTH9580WF thermostat (media closet) (haven't bought this yet)


The media closet also includes my Fios router. My iPad is connected to an Airport Express centrally located in the house (much better coverage than the POS Fios router)


For the thermostat, can IRule control it? Should I buy a different thermostat?

I'd like to add a HTPC in the future as well.


I think I have a pretty basic/simple setup. So what do I need to buy?


Thanks


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjwinterberg*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23689196
> 
> 
> I'm not sure a discerning developer like yourself would be happy with such a primitive application as iRule but iRule can support multistate buttons. One can implement a default image, a pressed and a selected image. This might be adequate to your application.



Exactly what I was looking for. How is it accomplished?


So are you just being facetious, or do you really see iRule as being that primitive


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23689759
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was looking for. How is it accomplished? quote]
> 
> 
> In the iRule builder you have the option of editing a button or link and assigning three images. One for normal, pressed and selected states. There are variables that you can also assign to buttons that change items based on your selection. I wouldn't say it's primitive but it isn't a Crestron system.


----------



## apanek

I have a Cablevision SA 8300HD cablebox. All buttons I need are working, except for the pound key. The pound key is used to zoom the picture.


Can anyone else confirm if the pound key is working or not working for picture zoom function.


I am using the Scientific Atlanta Cable 3/4/8000 Series Models device code file.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23689736
> 
> 
> Hey all, so my theater is pretty much done. I'm ready to make the jumps to IRule. What do I need?
> 
> 
> I have
> 
> Denon 3808 receiver (media closet)
> 
> Motorola 7216 DVR box (Fios) (media closet)
> 
> PS3 (media closet)
> 
> Panasonic BDT-310 BR player (media closet)
> 
> JVC RS45 projector (theater) (cat5 & 6 both run to the projector)
> 
> Lutron Spacer System dimmers (theater)
> 
> Honeywell RTH9580WF thermostat (media closet) (haven't bought this yet)
> 
> 
> The media closet also includes my Fios router. My iPad is connected to an Airport Express centrally located in the house (much better coverage than the POS Fios router)
> 
> 
> For the thermostat, can IRule control it? Should I buy a different thermostat?
> 
> I'd like to add a HTPC in the future as well.
> 
> 
> I think I have a pretty basic/simple setup. So what do I need to buy?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I can't say about the Honeywell thermostat. I am using an Insteon thermostat with the associated ISY-99 and can control it with iRule very easily. It's nice when my wife gets up to turn the temperature up because she's cold and I'm still hot. While she is walking away from the thermostat, I use my tablet to turn it back to where I want. Since she adjusted the thermostat, her mind thinks its going to get warmer, and she's suddenly happy with the temperature! LOL!!!!!


----------



## jjwinterberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23689759
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was looking for. How is it accomplished?
> 
> 
> So are you just being facetious, or do you really see iRule as being that primitive



Right click on the button you want to modify. Select "Edit button", this will bring up a dialog box where you can drag and drop images to associate with the different states. iRule has even provided button images for "pressed" and "selected" states in addition to the default images.


Good luck.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23690043
> 
> 
> I can't say about the Honeywell thermostat. I am using an Insteon thermostat with the associated ISY-99 and can control it with iRule very easily. It's nice when my wife gets up to turn the temperature up because she's cold and I'm still hot. While she is walking away from the thermostat, I use my tablet to turn it back to where I want. Since she adjusted the thermostat, her mind thinks its going to get warmer, and she's suddenly happy with the temperature! LOL!!!!!


Lol fantastic


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjwinterberg*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23690361
> 
> 
> [quote name="s.bradford" url="/t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23689759"]Exactly what I was looking for. How is it accomplished? So are you just being facetious, or do you really see iRule as being that primitive


Right click on the button you want to modify. Select "Edit button", this will bring up a dialog box where you can drag and drop images to associate with the different states. iRule has even provided button images for "pressed" and "selected" states in addition to the default images.Good luck.
[/QUOTE]


Unfortunately, it appears this is not supported in Android. :-(


----------



## maidez

I'm trying to launch an IOS app using some of the advice in this thread (such as post #5610). What I'm trying to accomplish is creating a single button that will setup the system, and then launch Airplay enabled apps like Pandora. I've followed the approach of creating a page with a URL item, which contains an address like:


pandora://http://


I link to this page with a button that also executes a series of commands to set up the receiver. While this seems to have worked for others, it doesn't work for me. The link button does navigate to the page with the URL item, but the app never opens. If I use an external URL, like http://www.google.com , then content does automatically load. If I use the Launch App action attached to a button on this page, with the exact same address (cut and pasted from the URL item), it works, but this requires a 2nd button press, and doesn't really integrate with the source selection I've set up very seamlessly. I'm not sure if the auto-loading of an app launching URL has been disabled since the posts I've read were originally written, or if I'm missing something simple. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## jjwinterberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23691077
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it appears this is not supported in Android. :-(



Well that sucks, obviously I'm using iOS devices and I was not aware the multi-state buttons were not supported on the Android OS. Have you tried asking the question on iRule's support site? iRule is pretty good with their support and might be able to let you know if this is an intended future capability for the Android OS.

http://support.iruleathome.com/ 


Or on the community page

https://getsatisfaction.com/irule


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjwinterberg*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23691244
> 
> 
> Well that sucks, obviously I'm using iOS devices and I was not aware the multi-state buttons were not supported on the Android OS. Have you tried asking the question on iRule's support site? iRule is pretty good with their support and might be able to let you know if this is an intended future capability for the Android OS.



Multi-state buttons were just introduced in iRule 3.1, so it hasn't been that long. Android will get multi-state buttons, too... It's just a matter of "when", not "if". Android just got updated some, so iOS will probably get updated again next, then more Android, and so on.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## s.bradford

Alex in support told me they're busy preparing for CEDIA this month, and perhaps after that they will get on it. Would be nice to see variable support as well as that is also missing from android.


----------



## jjwinterberg

Steve Crabb ^ (ecrabb) is the iRule Marketing Director. He is very active on the support forums, if he says it's coming, I'd believe him.


----------



## Isantus

I am looking for a little bit of help with lighting. I currently have a light switch when you enter the theater room that contains two switches. One is a dimmer for the side lighting and the other is a switch for the ceiling fan. The ceiling fan is RF so I do not believe there is a way to get iRule to be able to control it. However, for the dimmer switch is there a way I an replace it so that I am able to control it using iRule?


I had heard about these about the Lutron Maestro

http://www.lutron.com/en-US/Products/Pages/SingleRoomControls/MaestroWireless/Overview.aspx 


but wasn't sure if anyone had used these and if they work with iRule. I am open for any other suggestions as well.


----------



## GetGray

You can install a RadioRA2 system and replace the dimmer and the switch with RadiRA2 parts. Then the wholse system (any other things in your home as you desire) become fully IP controllable.


----------



## adidino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23692930
> 
> 
> You can install a RadioRA2 system and replace the dimmer and the switch with RadiRA2 parts. Then the wholse system (any other things in your home as you desire) become fully IP controllable.



+1 on RadioRa2


GetGray mentioned the system to me as well and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## markmane

Did you find the codes for the goobay AVS 45? Is it possible to control with "normal" IR?


----------



## Isantus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23692930
> 
> 
> You can install a RadioRA2 system and replace the dimmer and the switch with RadiRA2 parts. Then the wholse system (any other things in your home as you desire) become fully IP controllable.



If I am looking to only control the lighting in one room, which unit should I be looking at? Am I able to use this system that you are describing to control the ceiling fan as well?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isantus*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23693750
> 
> 
> If I am looking to only control the lighting in one room, which unit should I be looking at? Am I able to use this system that you are describing to control the ceiling fan as well?



RA2 is very nice BUT, it is expensive. Repeater is ~500 and each switch is around ~200. Insteon for one room probable be a more cost effective solution.





Alex


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isantus*  /t/1351981/irule/8700_100#post_23693750
> 
> 
> If I am looking to only control the lighting in one room, which unit should I be looking at? Am I able to use this system that you are describing to control the ceiling fan as well?


To use the system, you need a main repeater, a dimmer and a switch. re fan, Yes.


----------



## Larry M

Hey all, so my theater is pretty much done. I'm ready to make the jumps to IRule. What do I need?


I have

Denon 3808 receiver (media closet)

Motorola 7216 DVR box (Fios) (media closet)

PS3 (media closet)

Panasonic BDT-310 BR player (media closet)

JVC RS45 projector (theater) (cat5 & 6 both run to the projector)

Lutron Spacer System dimmers (theater)


The media closet also includes my Fios router. My iPad is connected to an Airport Express centrally located in the house (much better coverage than the POS Fios router)


I'd like to add a HTPC in the future as well.


I think I have a pretty basic/simple setup. So what do I need to buy?


Thanks


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23695535
> 
> 
> So what do I need to buy?Thanks



You'll need at least one IP to IR gateway (Global Cache iTach or GC model). While there are wifi models, I'd suggest using hard wired if you can. As for how many you might need, it really depends on your physical setup, and how many emitters or blasters you'll require.


ITachs are supplied with 2 emitters and one blaster. If you need more than that and serial or contact closure, check out the GC models. Otherwise, multiple iTachs might be more cost effective.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23695888
> 
> 
> You'll need at least one IP to IR gateway (Global Cache iTach or GC model). While there are wifi models, I'd suggest using hard wired if you can. As for how many you might need, it really depends on your physical setup, and how many emitters or blasters you'll require.
> 
> 
> ITachs are supplied with 2 emitters and one blaster. If you need more than that and serial or contact closure, check out the GC models. Otherwise, multiple iTachs might be more cost effective.



The iTach Flex(s) only has one emitter port and does not include an emitter or blaster cable. You can buy the Flex-link cable that allows you to convert the single port to three addressable ports. Then you buy the emitters or blaster.


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23695965
> 
> 
> The iTach Flex(s) only has one emitter port and does not include an emitter or blaster cable. You can buy the Flex-link cable that allows you to convert the single port to three addressable ports. Then you buy the emitters or blaster.



Yes, but the iTach IP2IR and WF2IR have three ports and come with two emitters and a blaster for about the same price. If you don't need the onboard flash storage of the Flex's, there is little reason to buy them IMHO.


----------



## bryansj

It was more an FYI since you just said iTach and there are now two iTach lines.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23695888
> 
> 
> You'll need at least one IP to IR gateway (Global Cache iTach or GC model). While there are wifi models, I'd suggest using hard wired if you can. As for how many you might need, it really depends on your physical setup, and how many emitters or blasters you'll require.
> 
> ITachs are supplied with 2 emitters and one blaster. If you need more than that and serial or contact closure, check out the GC models. Otherwise, multiple iTachs might be more cost effective.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23695965
> 
> 
> The iTach Flex(s) only has one emitter port and does not include an emitter or blaster cable. You can buy the Flex-link cable that allows you to convert the single port to three addressable ports. Then you buy the emitters or blaster.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23696009
> 
> 
> Yes, but the iTach IP2IR and WF2IR have three ports and come with two emitters and a blaster for about the same price. If you don't need the onboard flash storage of the Flex's, there is little reason to buy them IMHO.


What does the onboard flash do?

Is there an advantage to RS232 instead of IR?


I think the below should work if there are no advantages to using RS232


iTach IP2IR – The below 4 should all be able to work off of 1 blaster

Denon 3808 receiver

Motorola 7216 DVR box (Fios)

PS3

Panasonic BDT-310 BR player


iTach IP2IR – The Lutron Spacer system should be able to receive the blaster (about 10’ away)

JVC RS45 projector

Lutron Spacer System dimmers


----------



## Larry M

Any recommendations on a place to buy the Itachs from? Any place to avoid?

Roomie Remote Store?


Thanks


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23696352
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on a place to buy the Itachs from? Any place to avoid?
> 
> Roomie Remote Store?
> 
> 
> Thanks




Sold on www.iruleathome.com 




Alex


----------



## Larry M

Should I go with a pair of GC-100-6 instead of 2 ITachs because of the RS232?


I don't want to save $50 now and have to spend $100 later on. Is there a benefit?


----------



## s.bradford

Larry,


Note the iTach only supports 1 blaster... The other 2 are emitters and have less range.


The only reason you would need RS 232 is if you have components that support it. I have none.


The onboard flash on the flexes supports a web server type interface that you could HTTP in to control commands. Since I already have a server that supports HTTP and IR over IP, I have no use for it.


If I didn't mention it before, I would suggest you start small, with one device at a time. Hard to go wrong with an IP iTach for your first unit. See how it performs, what its range is like, and go from there.


----------



## raymagnu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23696347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the onboard flash do?
> 
> Is there an advantage to RS232 instead of IR?
> 
> 
> I think the below should work if there are no advantages to using RS232
> 
> 
> iTach IP2IR – The below 4 should all be able to work off of 1 blaster
> 
> Denon 3808 receiver
> 
> Motorola 7216 DVR box (Fios)
> 
> PS3
> 
> Panasonic BDT-310 BR player
> 
> 
> iTach IP2IR – The Lutron Spacer system should be able to receive the blaster (about 10’ away)
> 
> JVC RS45 projector
> 
> Lutron Spacer System dimmers



The advantage in using rs232 on your receiver would be a very detailed control protocol and feedback. Your receiver should also be IP controlable, but with only one connection at a time, and I'm not sure if the network card is all that reliable. It was not on my 4308, so I ended up using rs232. From personal experience I would recomend iTach over GC100.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23696009
> 
> 
> Yes, but the iTach IP2IR and WF2IR have three ports and come with two emitters and a blaster for about the same price. If you don't need the onboard flash storage of the Flex's, there is little reason to buy them IMHO.


Hi s.bradford, you may not be aware because you've mentioned it twice, already, but the iTach IR units do, in fact, include three IR emitters as well as one blaster. Although there are three ports on the back of the unit you can purchase double, and even triple split emitters from companies like Xantech. This could potentially leave one iTach to control six or nine different components. The extra emitters that I purchased from Xantech work great, even better than the supplied emitters from GC. They're cheap, too.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23697948
> 
> 
> If I didn't mention it before, I would suggest you start small, with one device at a time. Hard to go wrong with an IP iTach for your first unit. See how it performs, what its range is like, and go from there.



Hmmm, thinking about it, I can possibly get away with 1 Itach. How long is the cable on the blaster? If it is about 25' I can certainly place it in a great spot to pick up the projector and Lutron Spacer System. Then use the 2 IR ports to run the receiver, ps3, BR player, and DVR box (they're all right next to each other) does one or two of those multi head IR work with the Itach? http://www.iruleathome.com/the-hardware/product/13-dual-ir-emitter


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23699016
> 
> 
> Hi s.bradford, you may not be aware because you've mentioned it twice, already, but the iTach IR units do, in fact, include three IR emitters as well as one blaster. Although there are three ports on the back of the unit you can purchase double, and even triple split emitters from companies like Xantech. This could potentially leave one iTach to control six or nine different components. The extra emitters that I purchased from Xantech work great, even better than the supplied emitters from GC. They're cheap, too.


Good timing










Do you know the cable length of the blaster?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23699051
> 
> 
> Good timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the cable length of the blaster?


Don't know the exact length of the blaster cable but I believe it's quite lengthy, although, not quite 25 feet. The good news is the blaster is designed to be used at a distance from the components. If the blaster is plugged into port 3 and port 3 is configured properly in the iTach's setup page, it should be able to "shower" an entire wall with IR light from across the room.


EDIT: I just found on GC's website, the cable length on the blaster is 6 feet.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23699439
> 
> 
> Don't know the exact length of the blaster cable but I believe it's quite lengthy, although, not quite 25 feet. The good news is the blaster is designed to be used at a distance from the components. If the blaster is plugged into port 3 and port 3 is configured properly in the iTach's setup page, it should be able to "shower" an entire wall with IR light from across the room.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just found on GC's website, the cable length on the blaster is 6 feet.



OK I think I am going to go that route and see what happens. I can put it in a closer location, but it won't have a direct line of site to the lighting system. It should bounce though...maybe...worth a try


Thanks all!


I'll be sure to ask a ton more questions once the ITach comes in...espectially building the IRule setup


----------



## Larry M

Oh! Is there any problem if I have the IPad hooked up to an Airport Express Router and the Itach hooked up to the Fios Router? Will they still talk?


----------



## rubbersoul662001

I hope no one mines that I jump in here with a few questions regarding iRule.

I have going back between iRule and Roomie ...still not sure which way I will go. Here are some questions I have.

I would be using an iPad.


Equipment/ Outlaw 990,7700 processor and amp

Oppo 93, Sony 777 multi disc player, Mitsubishi HC6800 projector, Comcast

Soon Apple TV


Can I do the setup for iRule on my desktop (iMac) and be able to sync the information to my iPad?

I am correct that one cache with a blaster and perhaps if I purchase an emitter with two or more IR's I should be good?

Just how difficult is iRule to program?

I use to have a Pronto and although it took (for me) some time to do it non the less was a success


Thanks for all input


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23699503
> 
> 
> Oh! Is there any problem if I have the IPad hooked up to an Airport Express Router and the Itach hooked up to the Fios Router? Will they still talk?



It is possible that you will have an issue there. For best results, they both have to connect to the same network. So if you have a router and have repeaters, it should work fine, but 2 separate routers, not likely.




Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23697583
> 
> 
> Should I go with a pair of GC-100-6 instead of 2 ITachs because of the RS232?
> 
> 
> I don't want to save $50 now and have to spend $100 later on. Is there a benefit?



GC-100s are an aging device series with biggest limitation being its single concurrent connection for control vs itach IR being 8 and iTach RS232 being 4. This is a big limitation for instances where you either have:


1. Multiple handsets controlling your setup at any given time. i.e. Your wife and your iphones.

2. Multizone control of an AVR, where you have iRule going in the living room and at the same time want control of secondary zone of the AVR.


I always recommend iTach series.





Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23699051
> 
> 
> Good timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the cable length of the blaster?




They are all about 6 feet or so. Nothing lengthy.





Alex


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8700#post_23700078
> 
> 
> It is possible that you will have an issue there. For best results, they both have to connect to the same network. So if you have a router and have repeaters, it should work fine, but 2 separate routers, not likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Does an Airport Express have ports to add ethernet connections?

I can move the AE into the basement and probably pick up the same coverage I need, but I don't think I can use an ethernet Itach then...probably need to use a WiFi one correct?


Here is a pic of an AE
http://images.macworld.com/images/article/2012/06/airportexpress_2012_back-285111.png 


Left to Right: Power / Ethernet WAN / Ethernet LAN / USB


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23700096
> 
> 
> GC-100s are an aging device series with biggest limitation being its single concurrent connection for control vs itach IR being 8 and iTach RS232 being 4. This is a big limitation for instances where you either have:
> 
> 
> 1. Multiple handsets controlling your setup at any given time. i.e. Your wife and your iphones.
> 
> 2. Multizone control of an AVR, where you have iRule going in the living room and at the same time want control of secondary zone of the AVR.
> 
> 
> I always recommend iTach series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23700113
> 
> 
> They are all about 6 feet or so. Nothing lengthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks! I'll go with Itachs then


Can you add extensions? It looks like a 3.5mm connection?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23700907
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll go with Itachs then
> 
> 
> Can you add extensions? It looks like a 3.5mm connection?


For the distance you require, a 25' extension cable should work fine.


----------



## JackVette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23700096
> 
> 
> GC-100s are an aging device series with biggest limitation being its single concurrent connection for control vs itach IR being 8 and iTach RS232 being 4. This is a big limitation for instances where you either have:
> 
> 
> 1. Multiple handsets controlling your setup at any given time. i.e. Your wife and your iphones.
> 
> 2. Multizone control of an AVR, where you have iRule going in the living room and at the same time want control of secondary zone of the AVR.
> 
> 
> I always recommend iTach series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Hello Alex,


I'm new to iRule and am learning about the available devices.


I have the following devices and how I understand the way I can control them:


Sharp 90" TV - IP

Pioneer SC68Receiver - IP

Scientific Atlanta Cable Box - IR

OPPO 103 - RS232

XBox - IR

Apple TV - IR

Panasonic Blu Ray - IP


If I have this right, I thought the GC-100 would handle both IR and RS232.


What is my best path from here?


Any help is appreciated.


thank you,


Jack


----------



## Larry M

Another question from me










If I decide to hookup another Itach for my living room tv, will the Fios cable box in the theater perform the same function as the living room cable box? Or do the ITachs know which one to accept the signal from?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackVette*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23708384
> 
> 
> I have the following devices and how I understand the way I can control them:
> 
> 
> Sharp 90" TV - IP
> 
> Pioneer SC68Receiver - IP
> 
> Scientific Atlanta Cable Box - IR
> 
> OPPO 103 - RS232
> 
> XBox - IR
> 
> Apple TV - IR
> 
> Panasonic Blu Ray - IP
> 
> 
> If I have this right, I thought the GC-100 would handle both IR and RS232.
> 
> 
> What is my best path from here?



Hi Jack,


I'm not Alex, but I'll answer you anyway.







With that system, you could use either a single GC-100-6, or you could use two iTach gateways - an iTach SL for the Oppo, and another iTach IR for the cable box, Xbox, and AppleTV. The iTach has only three IR outputs, but you could add a dual-emitter if you decided, for instance, that you'd like to also control the Panny BD via IR.


Yes, the GC-100 does handle both IR and RS-232, and it's a single device and single IP address, so simpler in that respect. However, it's older, and doesn't support multiple connections. So, as Alex mentioned, it wouldn't work if you wanted to have two remotes controlling any of the equipment in the controlled system, say either lighting, or multizone audio. It's also a little older, so not quite as user-friendly, and not firmware field-upgradable.


The iTach is newer in design, smaller, a little fresher looking IMHO, is firmware field-upgradable, a bit more user-friendly, and supports multiple simultaneous remotes connections. The downside is you need two of them to cover the same functionality as a GC-100-6.


Personally, I have a GC-100 since the iTach wasn't out yet when I first set up my system. But, if I were buying now, I'd go iTach even if I had to spend a little more money.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23708546
> 
> 
> Another question from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I decide to hookup another Itach for my living room tv, will the Fios cable box in the theater perform the same function as the living room cable box? Or do the ITachs know which one to accept the signal from?



Multiroom is no problem, Larry. In iRule Builder, you import as many instances of a device as there are physical devices, then rename them logically, i.e. LR Fios, MBR Fios, HT Fios. You assign those to the appropriate Panels and Pages in the app.


Then, on the network, each iTach has its own IP address, so you locate and save gateway in the app with a unique name, i.e. LR iTach, MBR iTach, and HT iTach. Then, you virtually "attach" each device to the appropriate gateway, so MBR Fios is "attached" (in the app) to MBR iTach, and so on. So, when you press a button in the theater "Watch TV" page, the app knows to send the command to the correct IP address, and IR output on the iTach.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## JackVette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23708662
> 
> 
> Hi Jack,
> 
> 
> I'm not Alex, but I'll answer you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that system, you could use either a single GC-100-6, or you could use two iTach gateways - an iTach SL for the Oppo, and another iTach IR for the cable box, Xbox, and AppleTV. The iTach has only three IR outputs, but you could add a dual-emitter if you decided, for instance, that you'd like to also control the Panny BD via IR.
> 
> 
> Yes, the GC-100 does handle both IR and RS-232, and it's a single device and single IP address, so simpler in that respect. However, it's older, and doesn't support multiple connections. So, as Alex mentioned, it wouldn't work if you wanted to have two remotes controlling any of the equipment in the controlled system, say either lighting, or multizone audio. It's also a little older, so not quite as user-friendly, and not firmware field-upgradable.
> 
> 
> The iTach is newer in design, smaller, a little fresher looking IMHO, is firmware field-upgradable, a bit more user-friendly, and supports multiple simultaneous remotes connections. The downside is you need two of them to cover the same functionality as a GC-100-6.
> 
> 
> Personally, I have a GC-100 since the iTach wasn't out yet when I first set up my system. But, if I were buying now, I'd go iTach even if I had to spend a little more money.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



SC,


Thank you for the great reply. Much appreciated.


Jack


----------



## holyindian

Hey guys,


A few weeks back i had posted a question about XBMC playlists wherein i wanted to know if there was any way or a macro which can directly land into xbmc playlist categories. I had created several playlists of various genre's of movies and added them to the main XBMC menu.. I was wondering if there is any way these menu's can be created on the irule page as the playlist buttons.


After playing around a bit.. and help from EventGhost members I am able to do this and a lot more that i could have imagined.

Here is a sample page of my XBMC's iRule page. I am also using XBMC's web interface that is embedded as a web url within the iRule, and shows the current movie playing along with the cover, elapsed and remaining time some basic controls, also a search bar to search for movies that pops up the default apple keyboard, and a few scrolling thumbnails which directly play the movie when clicked on the thumbnails or search results. A full fledged web interface page can be opened up on pressing the xbmc logo on the top. XBMC is programmed using JSON RPC codes in EventGhost.

 


And here is the fullpage XBMC web interface layout, which can directly play/control movies from the thumbnail seen on the irule page.

 


I am also using EventGhost for most of the functions on my HTPC page, including some basic mouse movements using eventghost's mouse plugin.

There is a fully functional keyboard integrated using eventghosts macros as well.

Clicking the Facebook and youtube buttons opens up chrome browser, and places the cursor automatically on the URL part automatically types the URL's and hits enter.. I dont need to even touch the keyboard et all for this, using the mouse cursor macro on the sides i can scroll, on the sides, top botton etc on the facebook page.

 


I am currently working on adding a few more functionalities using eventghost.. will update back in few.

If properly used EventGhost is a powerful application to use for remote based applications.


----------



## Bacon13

Hello,


Just picked up a Global Cache GC-100-6. I did a factory reset on it so the IP address is 192.168.1.70. I can see it on my tablet that is running irule, but I cannot access it from my laptop to adjust the settings. My home network consists of a Comcast router 10.0.0.1, a range extender in the media closet 10.0.0.2 with ethernet cables running from the range extender to the receiver and the blu-ray player.


From everything I have read, the only way to access the GC-100 is to reset my entire network to 192.168.1.x. Is there any other way to access the GC-100?


----------



## shah993

Depends on the firmware.If it has the latest then you will be able to find it with the ihelp utility.There are other solutions available also but are more complicated.I bought mine on ebay and got the firmware updated from global cache.


----------



## shah993

Is there any reason you cannot control the Oppo with IP?I have mine controlled by IP and it seems to work.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23708684
> 
> 
> Multiroom is no problem, Larry. In iRule Builder, you import as many instances of a device as there are physical devices, then rename them logically, i.e. LR Fios, MBR Fios, HT Fios. You assign those to the appropriate Panels and Pages in the app.
> 
> 
> Then, on the network, each iTach has its own IP address, so you locate and save gateway in the app with a unique name, i.e. LR iTach, MBR iTach, and HT iTach. Then, you virtually "attach" each device to the appropriate gateway, so MBR Fios is "attached" (in the app) to MBR iTach, and so on. So, when you press a button in the theater "Watch TV" page, the app knows to send the command to the correct IP address, and IR output on the iTach.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Oh that's too cool!

Thank you very much for explaining that!


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23709394
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> A few weeks back i had posted a question about XBMC playlists wherein i wanted to know if there was any way or a macro which can directly land into xbmc playlist categories. I had created several playlists of various genre's of movies and added them to the main XBMC menu.. I was wondering if there is any way these menu's can be created on the irule page as the playlist buttons.
> 
> 
> After playing around a bit.. and help from EventGhost members I am able to do this and a lot more that i could have imagined.
> 
> Here is a sample page of my XBMC's iRule page. I am also using XBMC's web interface that is embedded as a web url within the iRule, and shows the current movie playing along with the cover, elapsed and remaining time some basic controls, also a search bar to search for movies that pops up the default apple keyboard, and a few scrolling thumbnails which directly play the movie when clicked on the thumbnails or search results. A full fledged web interface page can be opened up on pressing the xbmc logo on the top. XBMC is programmed using JSON RPC codes in EventGhost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the fullpage XBMC web interface layout, which can directly play/control movies from the thumbnail seen on the irule page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also using EventGhost for most of the functions on my HTPC page, including some basic mouse movements using eventghost's mouse plugin.
> 
> There is a fully functional keyboard integrated using eventghosts macros as well.
> 
> Clicking the Facebook and youtube buttons opens up chrome browser, and places the cursor automatically on the URL part automatically types the URL's and hits enter.. I dont need to even touch the keyboard et all for this, using the mouse cursor macro on the sides i can scroll, on the sides, top botton etc on the facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently working on adding a few more functionalities using eventghost.. will update back in few.
> 
> If properly used EventGhost is a powerful application to use for remote based applications.



Wow that looks incredible!


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23709834
> 
> 
> Just picked up a Global Cache GC-100-6. I did a factory reset on it so the IP address is 192.168.1.70. I can see it on my tablet that is running irule, but I cannot access it from my laptop to adjust the settings. My home network consists of a Comcast router 10.0.0.1, a range extender in the media closet 10.0.0.2 with ethernet cables running from the range extender to the receiver and the blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> From everything I have read, the only way to access the GC-100 is to reset my entire network to 192.168.1.x. Is there any other way to access the GC-100?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shah993*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23709834
> 
> 
> Depends on the firmware.If it has the latest then you will be able to find it with the ihelp utility.There are other solutions available also but are more complicated.I bought mine on ebay and got the firmware updated from global cache.



I can see it with ihelp as 192.168.1.70, but when I try to configure through ihelp, it goes to my browser, then cannot connect to the GC-100. I had read somewhere that the computer accessing the GC-100 has to have the same 192.168.1.x, but I'm not sure if I can just temporarily change over the laptop or if I need to change over the entire network.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23710115
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it with ihelp as 192.168.1.70, but when I try to configure through ihelp, it goes to my browser, then cannot connect to the GC-100. I had read somewhere that the computer accessing the GC-100 has to have the same 192.168.1.x, but I'm not sure if I can just temporarily change over the laptop or if I need to change over the entire network.



From the Global Cache site: "LAN connection is used for all communication over the network and for configuring the GC-100. Accessing the GC-100 is

initially achieved using its default IP address 192.168.1.70. The best method for configuring the GC-100 is to communicate

over an isolated network, directly to a networked PC utilizing a cross-over LAN cable or an isolated hub with standard LAN

cables. The PC must also be on the same network with an address such as 192.168.1.102. The "LINK" indicator on the LAN

connector will light when the cabling is plugged in properly. After establishing a link, the GC-100's internal web pages are

accessible from a browser at address:
http://192.168.1.70/ 

A suitable static IP address can now be entered for your network environment, making sure the GC-100's IP address is outside

the network's DHCP partition, if DHCP is used. In addition the default gateway address and subnet mask will need to be set

before installing the GC-100. Once the GC-100 is on your network, further configuration can be accomplished through the new

IP address."


So yes - your laptop will need to have an IP address of 192.168.1.xxx. You should be able to just temporarily change the laptop ip. If you direct connect, then use a crossover cable. You can use straight through cables if you use a switch or hub.


The quick start guide with this info is at: http://www.globalcache.com/files/docs/Quickstart_GC-100-06_distrib.pdf


----------



## Bacon13

Thanks. I tried the direct connect, but didn't have a crossover cable. I'll get one and try again.


----------



## colleycol

Guys,


Is there an iRule for idiots video or post? I am having a hard time even getting started.


Cory


----------



## JackVette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shah993*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23709835
> 
> 
> Is there any reason you cannot control the Oppo with IP?I have mine controlled by IP and it seems to work.



Last I looked, iRule didn't have the Oppo 103 on the list via IP.


I did multiple searches and kept seeing responses that it was not available.


Are you able to control a 103 via IP. That makes things much easier I think.


Jack


----------



## s.bradford

Before moving to iRule I had a little remote app that allow net based commands to be sent to another IP address when you were not connected to your LAN. This allowed me to control things from my phone when I was away.


Any way to do this with iRule?


----------



## s.bradford

So I just finished up my iRule remotes (Nexus 4 and 7) for lighting, security, HVAC, and two A/V systems.


But I am stumped on the ceiling fans. My home has 5 of these, all controlled with RF remotes. I know I could get new fans, but I like these (not to mention 3 of them are mounted on two story vaulted ceilings.


So any of you have any bright ideas or know of some gadgets that will let me control these from iRule?


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colleycol*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23710566
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> Is there an iRule for idiots video or post? I am having a hard time even getting started.
> 
> 
> Cory



Look at the iRule tutorial section. They have videos to begin with and then move on to advanced concepts with very simple visual step by step screenshots.

We all were in the same boat as you to begin with. When i started all i knew that i was damn desperate to get the best out of irule for my home theater and i had no idea where to begin with. The irule and avs crew is awesome.. but to begin with its important that you atleast go through the self help tutorial on the irule support.


Quick start guide
http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/880532 


video tutorials.
http://www.iruleathome.com/support-content/tutorial-videos 


All other irule tutorials
http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/497964-all-irule-tutorials


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23711821
> 
> 
> So I just finished up my iRule remotes (Nexus 4 and 7) for lighting, security, HVAC, and two A/V systems.
> 
> 
> But I am stumped on the ceiling fans. My home has 5 of these, all controlled with RF remotes. I know I could get new fans, but I like these (not to mention 3 of them are mounted on two story vaulted ceilings.
> 
> 
> So any of you have any bright ideas or know of some gadgets that will let me control these from iRule?



Technically its not impossible if you have static IP or using no-ip dot com's free service, and assign it to the system and then start binding ip addresses to each components.

I am not sure if its a sure shot thing, but i dont see a reason why it will not work.


----------



## s.bradford

Hey Holy, Assuming you meant to reply to my post about wide-area networks, static IP and port forwarding are not a problem. It is about the lighting and the security system that I'm concerned with. Just not sure where to set up the external IP address in iRule.


Do I create another Gateway? Can I do that and still assign an existing device which is already assigned to a gateway?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23711821
> 
> 
> So I just finished up my iRule remotes (Nexus 4 and 7) for lighting, security, HVAC, and two A/V systems.
> 
> 
> But I am stumped on the ceiling fans. My home has 5 of these, all controlled with RF remotes. I know I could get new fans, but I like these (not to mention 3 of them are mounted on two story vaulted ceilings.
> 
> 
> So any of you have any bright ideas or know of some gadgets that will let me control these from iRule?



Your RF ceiling fans won't be controllable with anything except for the remote that shipped with them. This is true for pretty much all RF controlled devices. You would need IR controlled or fans controlled by an RF standard switch such as Z-wave.


Due to FCC restrictions you can't learn RF codes because the learning device would then need FCC approval to transmit at those frequencies.


----------



## Bacon13

Looking for blank versions of the large pear shaped volume up and down buttons to use as channel up an down. Does anyone have any in brushed?


THanks


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23713775
> 
> 
> Looking for blank versions of the large pear shaped volume up and down buttons to use as channel up an down. Does anyone have any in brushed?THanks



Search for the keyword ... brushed in irule library not in user library, although you will find in user libraries as well but you gotta do a lot of looking instead look into irule library


----------



## Bacon13

Yeah, I tried that and found the regular buttons, but not the blank volume ones.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23713142
> 
> 
> Your RF ceiling fans won't be controllable with anything except for the remote that shipped with them. This is true for pretty much all RF controlled devices. You would need IR controlled or fans controlled by an RF standard switch such as Z-wave.
> 
> 
> Due to FCC restrictions you can't learn RF codes because the learning device would then need FCC approval to transmit at those frequencies.



While true, there is a workaround but it's not for the faint at heart or the novice user... You can get a spare remote and hardwire it in to something like an Arduino, then connect an Ethernet shield to the Arduino, program it, and connect that to your network. Whala! IP control of your RF devices! Note that this requires knowledge of how to program something like an Arduino and soldering skills. If you don't have either, then don't attempt it.


There is always a way to do what you want, you just have to figure out how much you are willing to go through to get there.


----------



## disker72

Ok, I have a pickle I need help with. I just bought a new Sony XBR-65X900A television. It has Ethernet connectivity, and with it being such a high end set, I'm sure it is IP controllable. I do have 2 other options - a 3.5mm RS232 jack and a 3.5mm IR jack.


I would prefer the IP controlled route, but other than the commands, I can't find any other information on how to implement this into iRule (ports, method...). I already have Ethernet ran to where the TV is so no additional wire work needs to be done.


The second most desirable method would be RS232, but I will need to buy another IP2Serial unit and make a cable (which would require knowledge of the RS232 jack's pinout on the TV) as well as run another line from my AV room to my TV.


The least desired method would be the IR. Again, I would need the IR pinout on the TV (is it just signal and ground; does it need a +5 added to it; is it a 2 pole or 3 pole male plug) as well as run the line from my AV room to my TV. The reason this is the least desirable is if the TV provides feedback via IP or RS232, I will not be able to use this information via an IR control. Again, I'm not even sure the TV provides any type of feedback. If it doesn't, then IR is a very viable solution.


Any and all help is welcome with this. If you have had experience with controlling any Sony TV, it is likely it will help me in my endeavor as well.


Many thanks in advance!


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23714401
> 
> 
> There is always a way to do what you want, you just have to figure out how much you are willing to go through to get there.



It appears the Insteon Fanlinc will control 3 of them. So will the Lutron Electronics MIR-FQ4FMT-WH. But the other 3 (forgot, I actually have 6) have the controller built into the fan, and these are the nicer units mounted on the high ceilings.


At close to a hundred a piece for the above, an Arduino or Raspberry Pi solution seems much more affordable using the existing RF transmitters, plus I would much prefer to do this over IP than some proprietary wireless hack. I have already written an http server which acts as a bridge to Indigo, it would be trivial to expand it to sending IP commands to a raspberry pi or arduino. Most of the work would be wiring up a bunch of outputs to the existing remotes, and hoping there's a central location that is within range of all of the fans.


Oddly enough, I actually had an ir to rf gateway. A radio shack ir extender, alas it wasn't on the same frequency as any of the fan remotes.


Wish me luck.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23711896
> 
> 
> Hey Holy, Assuming you meant to reply to my post about wide-area networks, static IP and port forwarding are not a problem. It is about the lighting and the security system that I'm concerned with. Just not sure where to set up the external IP address in iRule.
> 
> 
> Do I create another Gateway? Can I do that and still assign an existing device which is already assigned to a gateway?



Once you setup port forwarding, in the iRule app, you simply replace the IPv4 address that is your internal IP address for that gateway, with your WAN address or domain name if you have that setup. That's what I do for my ISY and Security System.




Alex


----------



## bryansj

I'm having an issue with the MCE Eventghost controller. It seems that the Eventghost broadcaster stops receiving commands after a random period of time and I have to close and restart Eventghost. Once restarted it works just fine. Anyone else have this issue? The only thing I can think of is on the iRule download page there were two files, the MCE xml template and the broadcaster plugin. I used the MCE xml file (which I later remapped), but didn't copy the broadcaster plugin because there was already one installed.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maidez*  /t/1351981/irule/8670#post_23691226
> 
> 
> I'm trying to launch an IOS app using some of the advice in this thread (such as post #5610). What I'm trying to accomplish is creating a single button that will setup the system, and then launch Airplay enabled apps like Pandora. I've followed the approach of creating a page with a URL item, which contains an address like:
> 
> 
> pandora://http://
> 
> 
> I link to this page with a button that also executes a series of commands to set up the receiver. While this seems to have worked for others, it doesn't work for me. The link button does navigate to the page with the URL item, but the app never opens. If I use an external URL, like http://www.google.com , then content does automatically load. If I use the Launch App action attached to a button on this page, with the exact same address (cut and pasted from the URL item), it works, but this requires a 2nd button press, and doesn't really integrate with the source selection I've set up very seamlessly. I'm not sure if the auto-loading of an app launching URL has been disabled since the posts I've read were originally written, or if I'm missing something simple. Any advice appreciated.


post 5610 is mine, so maybe I can help.


First, may I first ask what device you are using to run iRule?


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23718809
> 
> 
> Once you setup port forwarding, in the iRule app, you simply replace the IPv4 address that is your internal IP address for that gateway, with your WAN address or domain name if you have that setup. That's what I do for my ISY and Security System.



Thanks Alex.


But I am looking for a way to do both as my router only port forwards certain times/days. Currently I am doing this in Tasker. BTW, it would be very nice if iRule could call Tasker tasks (and vice versa), as well as reference Tasker variables. It is one of the things that makes Android stand out.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23719633
> 
> 
> I'm having an issue with the MCE Eventghost controller. It seems that the Eventghost broadcaster stops receiving commands after a random period of time and I have to close and restart Eventghost. Once restarted it works just fine. Anyone else have this issue? The only thing I can think of is on the iRule download page there were two files, the MCE xml template and the broadcaster plugin. I used the MCE xml file (which I later remapped), but didn't copy the broadcaster plugin because there was already one installed.



Brian, i am a little confused with this. I can help with EventGhost, but not MCE Controller (never liked it, dont use it). I find EventGhost more functional over MCE controller. But you mentioned MCE EventGhost Controller.. i think you are mixing up.. both are different.. MCE Controller and EventGhost.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23720446
> 
> 
> Brian, i am a little confused with this. I can help with EventGhost, but not MCE Controller (never liked it, dont use it). I find EventGhost more functional over MCE controller. But you mentioned MCE EventGhost Controller.. i think you are mixing up.. both are different.. MCE Controller and EventGhost.



The MCE template for Eventghost. Just by controller I mean the xml file and the device in iRule that sends the broadcaster IP commands. I'm not use the MCE Controller program, even though that might solve my issue.


The Eventghost app works just fine, but then at some point there is no response from Eventghost to commands. I can look on the left side of the Eventghost screen and nothing is displayed when I press a button, after restarting Eventghost and hitting a button then the left side displays commands as expected.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23720569
> 
> 
> The MCE template for Eventghost. Just by controller I mean the xml file and the device in iRule that sends the broadcaster IP commands. I'm not use the MCE Controller program, even though that might solve my issue.
> 
> 
> The Eventghost app works just fine, but then at some point there is no response from Eventghost to commands. I can look on the left side of the Eventghost screen and nothing is displayed when I press a button, after restarting Eventghost and hitting a button then the left side displays commands as expected.



Ok, i checked with eventghost forum, and there had been some references to similar situation as yours.

EventGhost works on VC++, downloading and re-installing the new version should resolve this issue.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23720913
> 
> 
> Ok, i checked with eventghost forum, and there had been some references to similar situation as yours.
> 
> EventGhost works on VC++, downloading and re-installing the new version should resolve this issue.



This is for a co-worker's HTPC I'm building. I had him order an IR MCE receiver. I'll try to RDP in and re-installing. Are you saying to re-install VC++ or Eventghost?


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23721737
> 
> 
> This is for a co-worker's HTPC I'm building. I had him order an IR MCE receiver. I'll try to RDP in and re-installing. Are you saying to re-install VC++ or Eventghost?



This.
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30679 


Pls do check your version for x86 or 64bit.


----------



## bryansj

I'll update it tomorrow and see if that helps. I'm just going to move his MCE control to IR using his iTach Flex. I'll keep Eventghost IP for special situations. One problem with using Eventghost with MCE is that the SMS text entry doesn't work like it does with a remote. If you try entering in the letter C by using the number pad by hitting "2" three times, you'll enter in AAA (or 222, can't remember). With MCE IR it correctly toggles A, B, then C.


----------



## holyindian

Have a quick question about the new updates for irule on iOS today..

"Second Multi-State Deselect Group", does it mean choosing a source will automatically display that the source has been selected by highlighting it? or we gotta add another image for that source that shows selected/highlighted state? And it then shows in that state in multiple locations at the same time even if we dont choose highlighted images on other locations?


"Removed light display from vera scene module to mirror Vera functionality"

Is there a way to bring that small led display back? All the texts on the buttons i had created are misaligned now...

Previously it used to look like that..

 


Now after the update the small light is gone.. which i tought looked good.. and the text is pushed to one corner (well i did choose align to left when i designed), but that was to accomodate the led.

 


Infact the bulb image on the vera dimmer shud and the lock icon should be taken off.. if someone wants to use a custom image for the lock or the dimmer.. the icons come right on top of the images.


----------



## politby


Can iRule communicate with other running apps on Android?

 

I have an activity set up for Netflix with my Chromecast, which basically activates the correct HDMI port on my pre/pro and then launches the Netflix app. After starting playback in Netflix I then have to go back to iRule in order to control the volume - but then I have no playback controls so I have to keep switching back and forth between the two apps.

 

It would be really cool if iRule could send playback (pause, ffwd, etc) commands to the Netflix app...


----------



## holyindian

I had the same problem as you for Netflix. We do spend a considerable amount of time watching movies on Netflix, and i did not like the WMC's netflix app, felt like the sound and the image quality could be better as i could compare it with xbox's netflix option.

But xbox keeps changing its layout very often, hence its hard to set macro's to navigate to netflix through xbox UI using iRule.

For this i brought an AppleTV console.. now i can do everything in one irule page, including gestures, easy access to netflix app with macro's including launching netflix app in appletv with one button.. etc. sound and clarity for netflix is day and night difference from WMC's netflix app.


----------



## politby

Well I don't do Apple so that's out.









I have Netflix on the PS3 and the HTPC but using the Chromecast is infinitely better because the Chromecast streams while the Android app - which I like a lot - controls it.

So if iRule somehow could send playback controls to the Android Netflix app I'd be in heaven.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23727644
> 
> 
> Have a quick question about the new updates for irule on iOS today..
> 
> "Second Multi-State Deselect Group", does it mean choosing a source will automatically display that the source has been selected by highlighting it? or we gotta add another image for that source that shows selected/highlighted state? And it then shows in that state in multiple locations at the same time even if we dont choose highlighted images on other locations?
> 
> 
> "Removed light display from vera scene module to mirror Vera functionality"
> 
> Is there a way to bring that small led display back? All the texts on the buttons i had created are misaligned now...
> 
> Previously it used to look like that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now after the update the small light is gone.. which i tought looked good.. and the text is pushed to one corner (well i did choose align to left when i designed), but that was to accomodate the led.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infact the bulb image on the vera dimmer shud and the lock icon should be taken off.. if someone wants to use a custom image for the lock or the dimmer.. the icons come right on top of the images.



HolyIndian,

I must say for a design that seems newly designed, it's beautiful. Not only that, it doesn't seem you've left any functionally unturned. From A/V to lights to HVAC to what looks like the garage door. Well done.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LaoChe*  /t/1351981/irule/7150_50#post_22586154
> 
> 
> That looks awesome! Very clean looking!



I've searched iRule Builder for this panel; it's no longer there.

If anybody has a copy, please share.


 



I've searched iRule Builder for this panel; it's no longer there.

If anybody has a copy, please share.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23727644
> 
> 
> Have a quick question about the new updates for irule on iOS today..
> 
> "Second Multi-State Deselect Group", does it mean choosing a source will automatically display that the source has been selected by highlighting it? or we gotta add another image for that source that shows selected/highlighted state? And it then shows in that state in multiple locations at the same time even if we dont choose highlighted images on other locations?
> 
> 
> "Removed light display from vera scene module to mirror Vera functionality"
> 
> Is there a way to bring that small led display back? All the texts on the buttons i had created are misaligned now...
> 
> Previously it used to look like that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now after the update the small light is gone.. which i tought looked good.. and the text is pushed to one corner (well i did choose align to left when i designed), but that was to accomodate the led.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infact the bulb image on the vera dimmer shud and the lock icon should be taken off.. if someone wants to use a custom image for the lock or the dimmer.. the icons come right on top of the images.



I had a conversation about this a few weeks ago when I was setting up my Vera. We were talking about scenes and through my setup the lights weren't actually working properly for scenes so it was removed. I didn't understand at first but he explained it to me. If u change the state of a scene on the Vera the light would still stay on which it shouldn't so it wasn't displaying the scene correct. The Vera is unable to do scenes properly for feedback. It's not irule just to let you know so they removed it.


Ya I liked it too but I guess it's gone now. I didn't update yet. I guess I'll have to changexsomecstuff too now.


Jimi


----------



## Larry M

Ok I am a bit confused here


I hooked up my Denon Receiver, and Motorola FIos DVR Box. Everything seems to work fine for "Watch TV"


I also setup "Watch Movie" and the Denon switches to DVD but the Pansonic BDT-310 does nothing. Under the "Watch Movie" it shows the Panasonic Blu Ray All Models as a "Controlled Device". When I check the various button, they all show the Panasonic Blu Ray All Models and the related command.


I don't get what I did wrong??? I'm on the trial version


----------



## mdavej

If you're controlling the Panny via IP, then I think you have to set something up on it, like quick start and a few other things. Set up the Panny as if you were going to control it from a smartphone app. I'd give more details, but I haven't owned a Panny in a while.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23729402
> 
> 
> HolyIndian,
> 
> I must say for a design that seems newly designed, it's beautiful. Not only that, it doesn't seem you've left any functionally unturned. From A/V to lights to HVAC to what looks like the garage door. Well done.



Thanks for your encouraging words ekkoville, while building the panel i always felt i am doing one of the most dumbest panel. I am not even doing my own graphics, just picking up graphics from the library and placing them in the irule grid. People here on the forum do the graphics from the scratch. I wished i was as talented.. applause to all the artists.

But yea i have done quite a bit of home automation at home, technology is my forte.. I used zwave Remotec ZFM-80 switch to open/close the garage door using the phone, just recently i have attached a NFC tag on the garage door to open the garage door. Its easier to bring the phone close to the garage door to open, and another nfc tag on the garage door frame nearby to close. Works like a charm... better than opening an app and locking/unlocking.

Theres atleast a dozen of HSM-100 3-in-1 sensor around the house controlling various lights, and other scenes.. have included a method called wasp in the box linking it with AVR thus making the sensors more smarter to detect and when not to detect. Have used Google Latitude for geo-fencing which tells the thermostat when to turn on and off depending on how far we are from the home, nfc tags, speech recognition based home automation etc.


I am a big fan of iRule, but i dont like the home automation module integration, as the automation panels itself take so much time to load in order to work. No option to control the security camera's.. the locks keeps polling forever.


Fun part is, the wife gets upset with all the things i do with the iRule, tells me every few days she gets confused with various panels/pages and designs, i keep changing/adding making it better... the iRule integration just gets better and better.. its like a whole new hobby for me now.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23732576
> 
> 
> I had a conversation about this a few weeks ago when I was setting up my Vera. We were talking about scenes and through my setup the lights weren't actually working properly for scenes so it was removed. I didn't understand at first but he explained it to me. If u change the state of a scene on the Vera the light would still stay on which it shouldn't so it wasn't displaying the scene correct. The Vera is unable to do scenes properly for feedback. It's not irule just to let you know so they removed it.
> 
> 
> Jimi



I think the option to remove those led lights from the scene button should have been optional in the settings section. if someone wants to keep it they can using a drop down yes or no option.

I never had a problem with feedback, for me the leds lit up accurately. Using the Leviton switches gives accurate feedback.


I still think there should be an option to keep or remove the default icons that come with the scenes and other vera modules.


----------



## bryansj

What interface do you use for your z-wave lighting? The Vera? I'm using Homeseer with a USB z-wave stick sending IP triggers from iRule. For my standard IR remote I send some dummy IR commands (probably some old VCR codes) into my USB-UIRT as Homeseer triggers for my z-wave events. I'd like a standalone IR and IP to z-wave box.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdavej*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23735681
> 
> 
> If you're controlling the Panny via IP, then I think you have to set something up on it, like quick start and a few other things. Set up the Panny as if you were going to control it from a smartphone app. I'd give more details, but I haven't owned a Panny in a while.



I tried the Panny under the IR control first and no response. I tried under the IP model and no response either. (Any button)

I searched through the menu and I don't see anywhere on the BR player to adjust controls but maybe I'm not seeing it


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23736102
> 
> 
> Thanks for your encouraging words ekkoville, while building the panel i always felt i am doing one of the most dumbest panel. I am not even doing my own graphics, just picking up graphics from the library and placing them in the irule grid. People here on the forum do the graphics from the scratch. I wished i was as talented.. applause to all the artists.
> 
> But yea i have done quite a bit of home automation at home, technology is my forte.. I used zwave Remotec ZFM-80 switch to open/close the garage door using the phone, just recently i have attached a NFC tag on the garage door to open the garage door. Its easier to bring the phone close to the garage door to open, and another nfc tag on the garage door frame nearby to close. Works like a charm... better than opening an app and locking/unlocking.
> 
> Theres atleast a dozen of HSM-100 3-in-1 sensor around the house controlling various lights, and other scenes.. have included a method called wasp in the box linking it with AVR thus making the sensors more smarter to detect and when not to detect. Have used Google Latitude for geo-fencing which tells the thermostat when to turn on and off depending on how far we are from the home, nfc tags, speech recognition based home automation etc.
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of iRule, but i dont like the home automation module integration, as the automation panels itself take so much time to load in order to work. No option to control the security camera's.. the locks keeps polling forever.
> 
> 
> Fun part is, the wife gets upset with all the things i do with the iRule, tells me every few days she gets confused with various panels/pages and designs, i keep changing/adding making it better... the iRule integration just gets better and better.. its like a whole new hobby for me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the option to remove those led lights from the scene button should have been optional in the settings section. if someone wants to keep it they can using a drop down yes or no option.
> 
> I never had a problem with feedback, for me the leds lit up accurately. Using the Leviton switches gives accurate feedback.
> 
> 
> I still think there should be an option to keep or remove the default icons that come with the scenes and other vera modules.



I use only leviton also. I thought they were working proper too but they aren't. Example. Fire up a scene. Light goes on. Good. Now change one of those lights in that scene. The light should go out now on that scene cause the state changed. It doesn't but in say a radio ra setup it would. As soon as u change the setting if the scene that light should go off cause the state of that scene changed but it doesn't not because the leviton isn't sending back proper feedback but because the vera can't handle it. It has nothing to do with the leviton or irule it's the vera that doesn't handle scenes properly. It's deff a good solution but not the best. I really like my vera. I'm using until I get my hai up and going someday.


I really like how the vera handles my irrigation via the etherrain and it works nicely in irule too. The only thing not in my vera yet but that is in my irule setup is my security cameras but I use the everfocus app on my phone for that when I'm not home.


Jim


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23735611
> 
> 
> Ok I am a bit confused here
> 
> 
> I hooked up my Denon Receiver, and Motorola FIos DVR Box. Everything seems to work fine for "Watch TV"
> 
> 
> I also setup "Watch Movie" and the Denon switches to DVD but the Pansonic BDT-310 does nothing. Under the "Watch Movie" it shows the Panasonic Blu Ray All Models as a "Controlled Device". When I check the various button, they all show the Panasonic Blu Ray All Models and the related command.
> 
> 
> I don't get what I did wrong??? I'm on the trial version



You have IR codes for Panasonic BD player. Any time you see codes in the Database, Global Cache or Pronto Hex codes sections, that is 100% IR codes. IP and Rs232 codes go into NETWORK CODES section. For IP control of Panasonic BD player, you need to search for Type=Bluray+Vendor=Panasonic+Codes Type=IP. For Panasonic BD player over IP, you have to click on YES when you are presented with the Unassigned Devices message after you sync and then touch the Panasonic IP Control device and follow the steps. Then just input your IP address. You also need to enable control in the Panasonic itself.




Alex


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23731565
> 
> 
> I've searched iRule Builder for this panel; it's no longer there.
> 
> If anybody has a copy, please share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've searched iRule Builder for this panel; it's no longer there.
> 
> If anybody has a copy, please share.


It's still there. Search the User Panel for "plainsimple". The complete title is: "Onkyo TX-SR875 from Plainsimple.dk"


----------



## holyindian

There is not a lot of stuff in the library for the onkyo panel above.. Just a few buttons and the screenshot. But it's a great design nevertheless, I hope the author shares other panels as well.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23739088
> 
> 
> You have IR codes for Panasonic BD player. Any time you see codes in the Database, Global Cache or Pronto Hex codes sections, that is 100% IR codes. IP and Rs232 codes go into NETWORK CODES section. For IP control of Panasonic BD player, you need to search for Type=Bluray+Vendor=Panasonic+Codes Type=IP. For Panasonic BD player over IP, you have to click on YES when you are presented with the Unassigned Devices message after you sync and then touch the Panasonic IP Control device and follow the steps. Then just input your IP address. You also need to enable control in the Panasonic itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Is my player an IP player? I'm guessing it is since I can't control it itch the IR version? I can't find an IP address in my player menu


----------



## holyindian

Hey guys,


How do you macro radio channels on your receivers? unlike the cable channels, its easy to drag and drop series of numbers from the device.. but in the case of a radio channel say like 94.3 FM how do you set this up through your denon reciever in your irule?

I do see digits macro in the denon device panel.. but still i cannot get to put that dot.. am i doing something wrong?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23736412
> 
> 
> What interface do you use for your z-wave lighting? The Vera? I'm using Homeseer with a USB z-wave stick sending IP triggers from iRule. For my standard IR remote I send some dummy IR commands (probably some old VCR codes) into my USB-UIRT as Homeseer triggers for my z-wave events. I'd like a standalone IR and IP to z-wave box.



I am using Vera 3, this was my first home automation project at home, i am looking forward to be replacing this with a better interface in the future. I would love to do creston.. but having it done through an installer is going to cost arm and a leg, and they dont have a learning path for direct consumers. I will reserach at a later time to see whats doable at a later time.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23742589
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> How do you macro radio channels on your receivers? unlike the cable channels, its easy to drag and drop series of numbers from the device.. but in the case of a radio channel say like 94.3 FM how do you set this up through your denon reciever in your irule?
> 
> I do see digits macro in the denon device panel.. but still i cannot get to put that dot.. am i doing something wrong?



I have an older Denon receiver and instead of tuning with a macro a specific frequency I set all the local stations as presets in the Denon memory and then used the preset tuning commands in irule to tune them. Preset 1 is 89.7, 2 is 90.5 etc. I then put some labels over blank buttons in my handset design with the call letters and frequency of each preset.


----------



## scubasteve2365

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but the ios 7 includes a "command center" that is activated by gesture from the bottom up. I installed ios 7 yesterday on my iphone 5 and I like the feature. I was concerned that it would conflict with iRule's drawer from the bottom but you consciously activate either at will, it requires a little more focus but it works.


----------



## mastermaybe

Tell me where I'm going wrong here:


So I really like my Harmony One, but its one shortcoming is the range issue, being limited to IR. Not so much around the house, but when I want to watch a movie outside with my PJ a level lower, 50 feet or so away.


So the irule popped into my head for my iphone and ipad, but I figure by the time I popped for the software and IR blaster I'd need for my non-internet devices I'd be paying $200 plus, instead of the $35 or so for a IR to RF extender system.


I'm not trying to be cheap, just sensible. If the Harmony does all I want can someone speak to anything I'm missing by going with the RF converter for it?


thanks!


James


----------



## mastermaybe

Ok, let's do it this way as I may not need IR after all. Can anyone tell me if this stuff is all controllable over the network? I can tell you that it ALL is connected to my network via CAT 6.


Pioneer Kuro 6020

DirecTV HR 24

AppleTV (3rd gen)

Popcorn Hour A-400

Panasonic DMP BD 79

Denon 4311



Not trying to be a pain, I just know some stuff IS contrallable over the network even though it may not be readily listed in the respective owners manual.


I'm hoping it's just my Kuro that cannot be controlled as that wouldn't be a big deal in the slightest as it just needs to be ON (no need for volume or any other adjustments and it should default to the proper input when powered on) and I can set it up to be triggered on by my Panamax.


thanks

James


----------



## mdavej

I think all of that probably works over IP. You may be able to confirm on the iRule site, ask iRule directly or try out the software for yourself.


Not sure what extender system you have in mind, but all of them require you aim at something. So for it to work from outside, a receiver will have to be line of sight outside. The Next Generation battery system won't work with the One, if that's what you're considering.


If you are hesitant about iRule, just get a normal RF remote. If your One happens to have a swollen battery, Logitech will replace it with a Touch for free. Then all you need to add is a $99 Ultimate Hub and you're in business. Otherwise, there are a number of other affordable RF remotes to choose from.


----------



## mastermaybe

Thanks and yep I realize I need to "point" with the extender. No real big deal, I can simply place the x-mitter right outside my living room window which would be line of sight, about 25 feet away. And I did recognize that with the NG re the One, but thanks for pointing it out. I'm looking at the "Powermid" which seems to largely do great.


I'm pretty confident I'd love irule, I just get cold feet over the integration of IR...cost and equip.


I'm surprised the Kuro can be controlled, nice. Oddly, it seems people go IR with the apple tv? Or have I just misread a couple of posts? I fully expected IP control but I'm a bit miffed, at them moment.


If I can go IP all the way, I will definitely be going irule.


I suppose I should just try it, lmao. It's free.











James


----------



## mdavej

From what I've seen, people are controlling the Kuro and the ATV via IP in some cases, not sure if that includes iRule or not. You'll just have to do some more digging or testing of your own to confirm.


I used Powermid years ago, and it worked fine. So your current plan sounds good.


All my devices are IR only, save for one or two, so I just use an Xsight Touch RF remote for my main system. But my range is nowhere near 50 ft, so I wouldn't recommend it in your case. I don't think Harmony would even do 50 ft very well, unless most of that is just open space. URC might handle it better.


----------



## wnl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23744546
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to be cheap, just sensible. If the Harmony does all I want can someone speak to anything I'm missing by going with the RF converter for it?



I've used RF repeaters before and they can be prone to radio noise, making them a less reliable solution. If you just want to do an IR extension you can do that with an IR repeater and a long cable (provided there's a good way to run the cable).


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23744698
> 
> 
> I'm pretty confident I'd love irule, I just get cold feet over the integration of IR...cost and equip.


The cost and equipment isn't that big of a deal. It's basically $100 for an iTach. Given what most of us spend on an entire system (hello, Kuro!







), a hundred bucks is what's caught in the couch cushions. I'm mostly kidding, but seriously - in the grand scheme...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23744698
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the Kuro can be controlled, nice. Oddly, it seems people go IR with the apple tv? Or have I just misread a couple of posts? I fully expected IP control but I'm a bit miffed, at them moment.


AppleTV is IR-only. ATV1 and 2 could be easily jailbroken and controlled via IP, but Apple has shut them down so far on the ATV3. Very disappointing, but it is what it is. You can always ditch ATV and get Roku, or you can use an IR gateway.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23744698
> 
> 
> If I can go IP all the way, I will definitely be going irule.
> 
> 
> I suppose I should just try it, lmao. It's free.



It sounds like you should try it. It's not cheap when you put it all together, but it's a whole different experience from a traditional candy bar remote. There's good things and bad things, but you couldn't pay me to go back to a Harmony. If it wasn't iRule, it would be something else, but not a candy bar remote.


As you say, it's free to try. Other than the AppleTV, I think you have an all-IP system, so knock yourself out for a couple of weeks and see what you think.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23741904
> 
> 
> Is my player an IP player? I'm guessing it is since I can't control it itch the IR version? I can't find an IP address in my player menu



Larry,


It can be controlled via IR or IP. Your player has to be connected to your network in order for it to get an ip address. You should be able to find that in the settings menu.





Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23744576
> 
> 
> Ok, let's do it this way as I may not need IR after all. Can anyone tell me if this stuff is all controllable over the network? I can tell you that it ALL is connected to my network via CAT 6.
> 
> 
> Pioneer Kuro 6020
> 
> DirecTV HR 24
> 
> AppleTV (3rd gen)
> 
> Popcorn Hour A-400
> 
> Panasonic DMP BD 79
> 
> Denon 4311
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to be a pain, I just know some stuff IS contrallable over the network even though it may not be readily listed in the respective owners manual.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's just my Kuro that cannot be controlled as that wouldn't be a big deal in the slightest as it just needs to be ON (no need for volume or any other adjustments and it should default to the proper input when powered on) and I can set it up to be triggered on by my Panamax.
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> James



Not sure about the KURO, but DTV, Popcorn and Denon are IP controllable. ATV3, IR only (thanks for Apple). Maybe same for Panasonic. I know their 2013 models are IR only, for what reason, who the hell knows.





Alex


----------



## therockhr

Anyone know if iRule will be able to control the Honeywell Wifi thermostats through the new cloud API Honeywell is releasing? Here is the article:

http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20130905-906759.html


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *therockhr*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23745969
> 
> 
> Anyone know if iRule will be able to control the Honeywell Wifi thermostats through the new cloud API Honeywell is releasing? Here is the article: http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20130905-906759.html



With an API available, it could, but it probably doesn't.


I use the Venstar ColorTouch Wi-Fi, and simply launch its app from iRule. The back button takes me right back to iRule.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *therockhr*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23745969
> 
> 
> Anyone know if iRule will be able to control the Honeywell Wifi thermostats through the new cloud API Honeywell is releasing? Here is the article:
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20130905-906759.html



I'm assuming since it connects via Wi-Fi that if you know the port that you need to send the commands to and the command structure, it is already capable of controlling it. That being said, I don't have one and cannot answer with more than the assumption just given.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23745964
> 
> 
> Not sure about the KURO, but DTV, Popcorn and Denon are IP controllable. ATV3, IR only (thanks for Apple). Maybe same for Panasonic. I know their 2013 models are IR only, for what reason, who the hell knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks all for the advice gents...I'll try to cover it all right here, lol.


The cost of this arrangement in and of itself is not the end of the world...it's more that I have a remote working perfectly fine that does virtually everything that I could ask. If I can simply add a $40 extender and NOT render this remote virtually useless that's an avenue to consider over bascially scrapping/selling the One and spending $200+.


Thanks for the tips on the RF stuff, guys. I definitely wrote some RF options off due to range issues. I have nothing to lose trying the powermid. Again I can place the receiver right next to my window, line of sight, 30 ft. I don't have an issue plugging and unplugging the x-mitter when I set up my PJ.


Ok, onto devices...


Yep, it appears that I was correct re apple tv...seems IR only with the 3rd gen. Like the Kuro, that would not be a deal breaker as all I really need it to be is "on" most times. Onward, I went into my Panny's BD settings and I found its IP address and a setting that was labeled "remote device list" that appeared to allow for a IP control (at least I assumed so since it was under "network") but I never gained control of the unit so perhaps it indeed is IR only.


Bit of a ditto for the Kuro...if my understanding is correct, I basically select the device in the menu on irule and then assign the IP address of said device. Well, I could not find my Kuro's IP address anywhere within the menus. ???


Only device I got to work was my DirecTV box. No probs, there. Again, for my Denon AVR, no dice. Perhaps I implemented an IR control set for that one though, I don't know. I was in a bit of a hurry at work setting things up. I'm certain that can and will work via IP eventually.


Setting up activities was completely befuddling to me as well, right from the start.


Of course the builder automatically set up some when I inputted my devices, but then why when I go to create a new one am I:


A. Being asked to select a "theme"...haven't we already done this (brushed metal in my case)?


B. Then a "select activities" screen with activities I already have pre-selected. Huh? I want to create a NEW activity? Why am I even bothering with such a screen? Can I not just select the activity I want to create and the specific components used? Perhaps this is "Harmony-land" and that's what I've become accustomed to, but I simply getting lost at this point.


C. Then another screen listing ALL of the activities, followed by a screen that apparently assumes that the same device will control the volume and switching for every activity...I say "every" because I'm still not aware how it discerns any activities from the entire group it keeps re-listing.


I will likely start all over as I think I may have selected IR control sets for a few devices, but I have to say that I'm a bit disappointed that this isn't more straightforward...at least not to me, anyway. Perhaps I'm missing something very obvious here, though.










Anyone know how to just restart fresh? It appears the restore function requires a file that I of course do not have. I deleted the devices and activities but who knows if everything is the way it needs to be.


thanks


James


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23745944
> 
> 
> Larry,
> 
> 
> It can be controlled via IR or IP. Your player has to be connected to your network in order for it to get an ip address. You should be able to find that in the settings menu.
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks, that might be my problem. I haven't hooked up the BR player to my network yet. I'll give it a try


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23747245
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the advice gents...I'll try to cover it all right here, lol.
> 
> 
> The cost of this arrangement in and of itself is not the end of the world...it's more that I have a remote working perfectly fine that does virtually everything that I could ask. If I can simply add a $40 extender and NOT render this remote virtually useless that's an avenue to consider over bascially scrapping/selling the One and spending $200+.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the RF stuff, guys. I definitely wrote some RF options off due to range issues. I have nothing to lose trying the powermid. Again I can place the receiver right next to my window, line of sight, 30 ft. I don't have an issue plugging and unplugging the x-mitter when I set up my PJ.
> 
> 
> Ok, onto devices...
> 
> 
> Yep, it appears that I was correct re apple tv...seems IR only with the 3rd gen. Like the Kuro, that would not be a deal breaker as all I really need it to be is "on" most times. Onward, I went into my Panny's BD settings and I found its IP address and a setting that was labeled "remote device list" that appeared to allow for a IP control (at least I assumed so since it was under "network") but I never gained control of the unit so perhaps it indeed is IR only.
> 
> 
> Bit of a ditto for the Kuro...if my understanding is correct, I basically select the device in the menu on irule and then assign the IP address of said device. Well, I could not find my Kuro's IP address anywhere within the menus. ???
> 
> 
> Only device I got to work was my DirecTV box. No probs, there. Again, for my Denon AVR, no dice. Perhaps I implemented an IR control set for that one though, I don't know. I was in a bit of a hurry at work setting things up. I'm certain that can and will work via IP eventually.
> 
> 
> Setting up activities was completely befuddling to me as well, right from the start.
> 
> 
> Of course the builder automatically set up some when I inputted my devices, but then why when I go to create a new one am I:
> 
> 
> A. Being asked to select a "theme"...haven't we already done this (brushed metal in my case)?
> 
> 
> B. Then a "select activities" screen with activities I already have pre-selected. Huh? I want to create a NEW activity? Why am I even bothering with such a screen? Can I not just select the activity I want to create and the specific components used? Perhaps this is "Harmony-land" and that's what I've become accustomed to, but I simply getting lost at this point.
> 
> 
> C. Then another screen listing ALL of the activities, followed by a screen that apparently assumes that the same device will control the volume and switching for every activity...I say "every" because I'm still not aware how it discerns any activities from the entire group it keeps re-listing.
> 
> 
> I will likely start all over as I think I may have selected IR control sets for a few devices, but I have to say that I'm a bit disappointed that this isn't more straightforward...at least not to me, anyway. Perhaps I'm missing something very obvious here, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to just restart fresh? It appears the restore function requires a file that I of course do not have. I deleted the devices and activities but who knows if everything is the way it needs to be.
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> James



I'm going through much of the same struggles and questions. I think it is just the learning curve, as I work my way through it, it all kind of makes sense.


Certainly room for improvement, but not as bad as I was originally thinking


----------



## mastermaybe

well I have to say that I'm now considering the logitech smart control. While almost certainly not as verstaile/powerful, it's under $100 comes with the blaster/receiver/ and can- seemingly anyway- integrate my existing One, straightaway.


Not having to integrate my devices over IP would be wonderful for me.


James


----------



## bryansj

What do you mean about Smart Control integrating with your One?


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23748053
> 
> 
> well I have to say that I'm now considering the logitech smart control. While almost certainly not as verstaile/powerful, it's under $100 comes with the blaster/receiver/ and can- seemingly anyway- integrate my existing One, straightaway.
> 
> 
> Not having to integrate my devices over IP would be wonderful for me.



Maybe... but I tried it first before going the iTach route and found the hub's 8 device limit insufficient.


And the iTach finally lets me control my A/V stuff from my home automation/media server as well. I do miss the hard buttons when watching the TiVos and skipping commercials every eight minutes, but I just dusted off the original peanut remotes and use those for that.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23748183
> 
> 
> What do you mean about Smart Control integrating with your One?



that my One control set will move right over to my iphone/ipad while still being able to use my One remote. Most seem to have had good success with it.


James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23748254
> 
> 
> Maybe... but I tried it first before going the iTach route and found the hub's 8 device limit insufficient.
> 
> 
> And the iTach finally lets me control my A/V stuff from my home automation/media server as well. I do miss the hard buttons when watching the TiVos and skipping commercials every eight minutes, but I just dusted off the original peanut remotes and use those for that.



Yeah I'm at 7 (devices) and I'm not a gamer so no real biggie, there. Onward, my understanding was that it was the remote, not the software that was limited to 8 devices, but I could be wrong, there...matter of fact I'm assuming I am in err based up the type of user I assume you to be (read: one that uses/d the app).


Still, I don't really anticipate using the remote but sticking with my One anyway in the house so it's really not a big deal...and while I agree that some may need more than 8 devices, I think it covers about 95+% of users.


The home automation thing is prolly something I'll never really "get"...as it seems like the vast majority of it is a solution looking for a problem. The most important aspect of it (to me, anyway) is the hvac, and that's already on auto pilot in my home so I'm good there. The door locks, window shades, refrigerator controls, etc all seem superflous to me and is best for impressing guests and giving people things to tinker with. But I apologize as that's a bit OT, but still prolly ok as it speaks to me not needing an AV remote that integrates with such things.


James


----------



## s.bradford

James,


The hub has the limit. When you add 8 devices, you can add no more.


----------



## krakhen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23747245
> 
> 
> Well, I could not find my Kuro's IP address anywhere within the menus. ???



Not sure if this helps, but I use an app called "Fing" on my Android phone to survey network devices. It could help you locate some of yours if they are connected to your LAN.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23746053
> 
> 
> With an API available, it could, but it probably doesn't.
> 
> 
> I use the Venstar ColorTouch Wi-Fi, and simply launch its app from iRule. The back button takes me right back to iRule.



What is the URL schema for launching their App?




Ale


----------



## holyindian

Have a quick question here about defining a home page.

I have configured by Main page as the home page.. but each time i shutdown irule and start it again even after a day, irule opens at the page i was last at. Isnt it supposed to by default open at the main page (thats set as home page) each time i start irule?


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23749266
> 
> 
> What is the URL schema for launching their App?



On Android it is 'air.com.venstar.skyport'.


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23749365
> 
> 
> Have a quick question here about defining a home page.
> 
> I have configured by Main page as the home page.. but each time i shutdown irule and start it again even after a day, irule opens at the page i was last at. Isnt it supposed to by default open at the main page (thats set as home page) each time i start irule?



Are you sure you're quitting the app on your device. If you just close it by hitting the Home button it can still be in memory.


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23749508
> 
> 
> [quote name="holyindian" url="/t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23749365"]Have a quick question here about defining a home page.I have configured by Main page as the home page.. but each time i shutdown irule and start it again even after a day, irule opens at the page i was last at. Isnt it supposed to by default open at the main page (thats set as home page) each time i start irule?


Are you sure you're quitting the app on your device. If you just close it by hitting the Home button it can still be in memory.
[/QUOTE]


Yes I am quitting the app. Does naming convention have to do with this? The name of the panel is MAIN instead of HOME and page name is sources under MAIN panel.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I have the same issue with the android version of the app. I have no idea how to quit irule but hitting home, using advanced task killer, etc. Nothing will make the irule app launch to the home page that I have found.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23749710
> 
> 
> Yes I am quitting the app. Does naming convention have to do with this? The name of the panel is MAIN instead of HOME and page name is sources under MAIN panel.


Naming convention doesn't matter. The app will ONLY open to home screen and not the last screen you were on, IF you completely quit the app. On iOS, double tapping the home button and swiping (iOS 7) or on Android, while in iRule app, pressing the Android Menu button and going to Settings tab of iRule and selecting Exit Application. Or using Android task manager to force quit the app.


I use both iOS and Android in my setup with results being as expected.





Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23749741
> 
> 
> I have the same issue with the android version of the app. I have no idea how to quit irule but hitting home, using advanced task killer, etc. Nothing will make the irule app launch to the home page that I have found.



Android navigation is covered in the tutorials: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/469462-tutorial-android-app-navigation Very first set of screenshots shows Exit Application in Settings.





Alex


----------



## mborner

I had issues also, at first, until I discovered that it's not enough to define just a home panel, you must also define the page. However, I'm using iOS.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8790#post_23748988
> 
> 
> James,
> 
> 
> The hub has the limit. When you add 8 devices, you can add no more.



Cool, thanks- no biggie for me. I have a TV, projector, receiver, 2 media players, a blu ray player, and a DirecTV box for years now. Hard to imagine really eclipsing 8 for me.


James


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23750938
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks- no biggie for me.



I could have gotten by with eight devices as well in my media room, but thought that if I was gonna re-do the current setup (two old Harmony remotes), I wanted whole house control. I was using Tasker to send the commands to my server for lighting and security, but its interface is sorely lacking compared to iRule.


I also wanted control over a second zone system in the garage that pipes audio to the back yard deck, and an independent system in the master bedroom. With iRule and a single iTach, I now have control of my entire house on my phone, iPod, and a tablet.


Best of luck with whatever you decide on.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23749860
> 
> 
> Android navigation is covered in the tutorials: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/469462-tutorial-android-app-navigation Very first set of screenshots shows Exit Application in Settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I had not noticed that before, thanks.


----------



## zhualais

yes,I simply used the iTach learner for the few commands I could not find codes in the iRule database or device manuals.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23751271
> 
> 
> I could have gotten by with eight devices as well in my media room, but thought that if I was gonna re-do the current setup (two old Harmony remotes), I wanted whole house control. I was using Tasker to send the commands to my server for lighting and security, but its interface is sorely lacking compared to iRule.
> 
> 
> I also wanted control over a second zone system in the garage that pipes audio to the back yard deck, and an independent system in the master bedroom. With iRule and a single iTach, I now have control of my entire house on my phone, iPod, and a tablet.
> 
> 
> Best of luck with whatever you decide on.



thanks, best to you as well. It's obvious you have much more going on in the component dept than I- I couldn't add five more if I tried. Believe me, I try to _think_ of solutions that don't have problems!










James


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23749854
> 
> 
> Naming convention doesn't matter. The app will ONLY open to home screen and not the last screen you were on, IF you completely quit the app. On iOS, double tapping the home button and swiping (iOS 7) or on Android, while in iRule app, pressing the Android Menu button and going to Settings tab of iRule and selecting Exit Application. Or using Android task manager to force quit the app.
> 
> 
> I use both iOS and Android in my setup with results being as expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23750870
> 
> 
> I had issues also, at first, until I discovered that it's not enough to define just a home panel, you must also define the page. However, I'm using iOS.



Both the items are shared, the panel as well as the page.

Screenshot attached.

 
 


Inspite of that my main page does not open each time i exit the app, it just opens at the last page i was on before i quit irule app. This is on the iPad


----------



## 123BigRed

Leviton Module and connecting to gateway


Hi - I have the leviton z-wave module VRC0P Serial Interface Module which is connected into an Elk M1


IMG_2557.jpg 28k .jpg file



The issue that I'm having is that while I have an IP for the Elk, I don't have one for the Leviton module because of how it is set up.


So my question is can iRules communicate to the leviton module in this configuration and if so how. If not, do I need a second Leviton z-wave module and would z-wave work connecting to two different modules?


----------



## jacket_fan

Is there a simple way to use iRule and iTunes to control music files that are stored on a hard drive? I don’t want to have to have a NAS server. Just a hard drive via HDMI and the equipment I already have.


My equipment:


1. 1 Meg Hard Drive

2. Mac Mini

3. Oppo Bd-105

4. Lexicon MC-12


I have successfully used the Oppo with the hard drive connected, but this is a brute force method of driving down via folders. I am not a Mac person, so I have not figured out how to incorporate it into the syetm.


Is there a simple way to control the hard drive that id directly plugged into one of the components listed above and navigate using iTunes and the iPad with my butt in my comfy seat? I suspect there is a way to use a NAS server or other Apple hardware, and perhaps that is the best solution, but I wanted to query this forum for other alternatives.


Thanks


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23753955
> 
> 
> 
> Both the items are shared, the panel as well as the page.
> 
> Screenshot attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspite of that my main page does not open each time i exit the app, it just opens at the last page i was on before i quit irule app. This is on the iPad



That doesn't make any sense. Send an email to [email protected] with your iRule back (File=>Backup from inside the builder). From what it sounds, you are not actually closing the app but rather putting it in background and bringing it backup. Which iOS version are you running? 6 or 7? If 6, double tap the Home button to bring up multi-tasking bar on the bottom and then press and hold the iRule icon until it starts to shake and the X shows up. Touch the X and then re-open the app.






Alex


----------



## 123BigRed

Need help with RS-232 Feedback on Anthem MRX 300


I've followed the instructions for downloading feedback, tieing feedback to the device, and have place the feedback for volume on a panel.


The problem is that when I go to my ipad I don't see anything


any suggestions on what I could be doing wrong?


----------



## holyindian

This happened to me with one of the devices for feedback when i imported the feedback library. I tried importing a few more feedbacks from the library for the same device, and finally i found the one that actually worked.


Note: This is also true for certain macro's for some devices.


----------



## bryansj

Anyone have any advice for Yamaha AVR feedback? I'm able to use the feedbacks in the library for Volume (IP), but I want to expand my Pandora page to display artist, song, album, etc using GET info. I modified the device IP commands for the missing Pandora commands for play, pause, stop, skip, thumb up and down and those work. Using the same IP info located here http://thinkflood.com/media/manuals/yamaha/Yamaha-YNCA-Receivers.pdf I found the GET commands, but I'm not able to figure out how to put them into iRule correctly. I'm not seeing how to allow it to insert the captured song title, only a predetermined value typed into Target Value in iRule's feedback code. Using the examples in the library it would GET Power On and display whatever is typed into the Target Value field "On". Is there a wildcard or something I'm missing?


METAINFO

[GET Command]

@PANDORA:METAINFO=?

GET Only. Meta Info can be retrieved at a time.

Updated by following commands: "@XXXX:ARTIST", "@XXXX:ALBUM" and "@XXXX:SONG" (XXXX =

SubUnit name)


SONG

[GET Command]

@PANDORA:SONG=?

Retrieving Artist Name

Initial Auto Feedback is Available

[Parameters]

Character Code: Mixed (could be ASCII, Latin-1 or UTF-8 encoding), Variable Byte Length (0 to 64

bytes)

GET Only



ALBUM

[GET Command]

@PANDORA:ALBUM=?

Retrieving Album Title

Initial Auto Feedback is Available

[Parameters]

Parameters are the same as SONG


...


----------



## Larry M

Ok I finally got my Panasonic BR player working with IRule


I tried IP control but that didn't work. I was about to give up on IRule and decided to try using port 2 and an IR Eye right on the player. Worked! I don't get why the blaster didn't work, it was a foot away from the player???


Next step is buying a long cable for a blaster to ensure that the Projector and Lighting can and will work on the blaster.


I started toying with the builder and moving buttons around. Why does IRule make it so incredible difficult to place anything?


Is there a way to zoom out so the area I am working in is larger?

How do you align buttons? I try to move them, and when the box turns green to drop the button, it moves the button either an inch up down left right or sometimes where I tell it...what drives this?


Is there a way to create buttons that "hold down"

For instance, the volume button; I want to hold it down and have the volume continue to increase instead of pressing the volume button 30 times


----------



## s.bradford

There's a repeat on hold property for buttons, but for me on Android, it doesn't work very well.


As for pretty much the rest of your observations, they're spot on. The web interface could stand for a lot of improvement, but to be fair, I have yet to find a better alternative in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## wnl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23760934
> 
> 
> Is there a way to zoom out so the area I am working in is larger?
> 
> How do you align buttons? I try to move them, and when the box turns green to drop the button, it moves the button either an inch up down left right or sometimes where I tell it...what drives this?



Button placement is very finicky, and doesn't always do what you want it to do. You also can't drop a button on top of another one. You can use the cursor keys to move a button around the grid, but you still can't overlap them this way.


However, when you select a button you can change its row and column (and width and height) in the properties pane in the lower left. I've found this the best way to get buttons where I want them to go, so far as the grid allows. This also allows you to overlap buttons.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23760934
> 
> 
> Ok I finally got my Panasonic BR player working with IRule
> 
> 
> I tried IP control but that didn't work. I was about to give up on IRule and decided to try using port 2 and an IR Eye right on the player. Worked! I don't get why the blaster didn't work, it was a foot away from the player???


Keep in mind that the blaster must be plugged into port 3 of the iTach unit and that port 3 must be configured as a blaster port in the iTach setup page.


----------



## Axel


Looking for Android Screen Dimmer

 

For an application like iRule, I like my device to completely turn off its screen, when (currently) not in use, and without the need to unlock the screen when getting picked up.

iOS' native screen-dimming function does not turn off the screen completely and leaves the screen with a light glow, when not in use....and there is also the lock-out feature that prompts you to swipe in order to unlock the device again. A smart cover helps a bit, but is not really an option for a serious remote control IHMO. So I have been using Cydia's app ScreenDimmer in combination with NoLockScreen with great success.

 

I was wondering how Android devices handle this? Can they do it natively or are additional apps needed? If the latter, which ones?

 

Thanks!

_____

Axel


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23762532
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the blaster must be plugged into port 3 of the iTach unit and that port 3 must be configured as a blaster port in the iTach setup page.


Yup I had it configured correct. The Denon receiver and Fios box placed above and below the BR player took the signal just fine. Even when I put the blaster directly in front of the receiving eye, nothing


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23762643
> 
> Looking for Android Screen Dimmer
> 
> 
> For an application like iRule, I like my device to completely turn off its screen, when (currently) not in use, and without the need to unlock the screen when getting picked up.
> 
> iOS' native screen-dimming function does not turn off the screen completely and leaves the screen with a light glow, when not in use....and there is also the lock-out feature that prompts you to swipe in order to unlock the device again. A smart cover helps a bit, but is not really an option for a serious remote control IHMO. So I have been using Cydia's app ScreenDimmer in combination with NoLockScreen with great success.
> 
> 
> I was wondering how Android devices handle this? Can they do it natively or are additional apps needed? If the latter, which ones?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel


I was wondering this yesterday as my ipad was about to die during the game


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnl*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23762123
> 
> 
> Button placement is very finicky, and doesn't always do what you want it to do. You also can't drop a button on top of another one. You can use the cursor keys to move a button around the grid, but you still can't overlap them this way.
> 
> 
> However, when you select a button you can change its row and column (and width and height) in the properties pane in the lower left. I've found this the best way to get buttons where I want them to go, so far as the grid allows. This also allows you to overlap buttons.



Exactly right. Also, sometimes adjusting the buttons "hot" area, or what you see in green while dragging, will also aid in placement. That's also in properties. Patience is the most times as layouts get crowded and more complex.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23762643
> 
> Looking for Android Screen Dimmer
> 
> 
> For an application like iRule, I like my device to completely turn off its screen, when (currently) not in use, and without the need to unlock the screen when getting picked up.
> 
> iOS' native screen-dimming function does not turn off the screen completely and leaves the screen with a light glow, when not in use....and there is also the lock-out feature that prompts you to swipe in order to unlock the device again. A smart cover helps a bit, but is not really an option for a serious remote control IHMO. So I have been using Cydia's app ScreenDimmer in combination with NoLockScreen with great success.
> 
> 
> I was wondering how Android devices handle this? Can they do it natively or are additional apps needed? If the latter, which ones?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel



Yes, Android can do this. The option is in iRule Settings to dim the screen and to not lock it. If this the device is only used as a remote then you could just disable the entire lock screen within the Android security settings. You can either have iRule go to dim screen and keep the screen active or you can set the Android screen timeout to never. Or you can set the Android screen timeout to 30s or 1m (or whatever) and let it go off, then you simply hit the power button to wake up the device and be sitting at the iRule screen.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23762771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23762643
> 
> Looking for Android Screen Dimmer
> 
> 
> For an application like iRule, I like my device to completely turn off its screen, when (currently) not in use, and without the need to unlock the screen when getting picked up.
> 
> iOS' native screen-dimming function does not turn off the screen completely and leaves the screen with a light glow, when not in use....and there is also the lock-out feature that prompts you to swipe in order to unlock the device again. A smart cover helps a bit, but is not really an option for a serious remote control IHMO. So I have been using Cydia's app ScreenDimmer in combination with NoLockScreen with great success.
> 
> 
> I was wondering how Android devices handle this? Can they do it natively or are additional apps needed? If the latter, which ones?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Android can do this. The option is in iRule Settings to dim the screen and to not lock it. If this the device is only used as a remote then you could just disable the entire lock screen within the Android security settings. You can either have iRule go to dim screen and keep the screen active or you can set the Android screen timeout to never. Or you can set the Android screen timeout to 30s or 1m (or whatever) and let it go off, then you simply hit the power button to wake up the device and be sitting at the iRule screen.
Click to expand...

 

 

 

Thanks for your reply, briansj.

 

iRule's screen dimming function for iOS can only dim the screen, but not turn it off completely. From what I understand this is due to some iOS restrictions.

 

Are you saying that the Android version can turn off the screen completely? This would be excellent news.

 

_____

Axel


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23763176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, briansj.
> 
> 
> iRule's screen dimming function for iOS can only dim the screen, but not turn it off completely. From what I understand this is due to some iOS restrictions.
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the Android version can turn off the screen completely? This would be excellent news.
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel



You don't even need iRule to do anything for what you are asking. Just using the basic Android settings you can turn off screen locking (Settings / Lock Screen / None on my Samsung S3) and adjust the screen timeout delay (Settings / Display / Screen timeout / x seconds/minutes). Then all you do is wake up your phone and you will be sitting at the iRule app (or however you last left your device).


----------



## s.bradford

Android device screens turn completely off by default. There is a setting in iRule to prevent it if you don't want that behavior.


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23763176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, briansj.
> 
> 
> iRule's screen dimming function for iOS can only dim the screen, but not turn it off completely. From what I understand this is due to some iOS restrictions.
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the Android version can turn off the screen completely? This would be excellent news.
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel



You can turn off the backlight on iOS if you jailbreak. ScreenDimmer is probably the only reason why I have jailbroken my iPad.


----------



## Axel


Thanks guys, that sounds promising. 

 

So to make sure I fully understand, to turn the screen back on, would it be enough just to move/pick up the device, i.e. no need to push a (power) button? (That is for a set period of let's say 30 minutes until the device goes fully to sleep.)

 

In short, I am looking for a device behavior like I was used to from my URC MX3000 or Pronto remote control days => picking up the remote turns it on - no need to press extra buttons.

____

Axel


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23763221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23763176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, briansj.
> 
> 
> iRule's screen dimming function for iOS can only dim the screen, but not turn it off completely. From what I understand this is due to some iOS restrictions.
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the Android version can turn off the screen completely? This would be excellent news.
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can turn off the backlight on iOS if you jailbreak. ScreenDimmer is probably the only reason why I have jailbroken my iPad.
Click to expand...

 

 

Yes, exactly.... and yes, that's the only reason why I have jailbroken my iPads also.

 

Now I am looking for the very same functionality on Android devices (I am thinking of adding a Nexus 7, rather than an iPad mini).

 

____

Axel


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23763246
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, that sounds promising.
> 
> 
> So to make sure I fully understand, to turn the screen back on, would it be enough just to move/pick up the device, i.e. no need to push a (power) button? (That is for a set period of let's say 30 minutes until the device goes fully to sleep.)
> 
> 
> In short, I am looking for a device behavior like I was used to from my URC MX3000 or Pronto remote control days => picking up the remote turns it on - no need to press extra buttons.



When an Android screen sleeps, it requires a press of the power button to restore it. There are a number of apps that can use sensor data to wake the screen (proximity, ambient light, accelerometer), some work better than others. IME, the most reliable of these was ones using the proximity sensor (which of course the Nexus 7 lacks). You'll have to play around with some of them to find one that works for you. I gave up on them because they are either too sensitive for general use, or not sensitive enough.


I suppose the ideal situation would be to use Tasker, and set up a profile to set a var when iRule is the front app. Then a sensor event to wake the device if the var is set.


----------



## bryansj

My method would require you to hit the power button to wake the screen. Otherwise it could be set to remain in a dim state using iRule.


----------



## Axel


Thanks guys. I will have to check out Tasker. At first glance, it seems like it could this ... and a LOT more!

____

Axel


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23764640
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I will have to check out Tasker. At first glance, it seems like it could this ... and a LOT more!



Oh yeah. Here are some of the things I use Tasker for:


Once a day gets my router's WAN address and stores it in a global variable.


Send a signal to a chime when any of my devices reach full charge.


Records memos with a single click, another click to stop.


Take a photo from a single click (don't have to open Camera).


Arm and disarm my alarm system, automatically plugging in the local or WAN IP address depending on my location.


Change my screen timeout, brightness, wireless and bluetooth settings when I get into my truck (NFC tag).


These and many more reasons why I would so much like to see Tasker support in iRule. It would give us timers, conditionals, location based events, system wide variables and more. There are many, many apps that support Tasker and its variables, and it is not difficult to do.


----------



## HansE


I am unable to get the SAT input to work on the IR commands for my Yamaha RX-Z1. I have an GC ITach Wifi and  am using the provided codes (Yamaha RXv/Z Pre 2009) and there is actually not a SAT command. I have the Yamaha extended IR command (7A CA) and have tried that also and no luck. I have even copied the pronto IR commands from my Pronto remote that still works. Note that all other commands seem to work. The Pronto IR command is 9001 0000 0000 0001 007a 00ca, which still works on my RAV-2000 Pronto. Any ideas?

 

Hans


----------



## HansE


I am unable to get my Toshiba 57HX81 to respond to any IR commands. I have tried all 3 devices in the database, although group 1 seems to be appropriate. I have downloaded the extended codes and built a new device using the XML editor. I have also tried copying the IR codes from my Pronto with no luck. I have the GC Itach WiFi and have tried both the blaster and a regular on 1 (closest to the power cable) and a regular on 2. I have also tried copying the IR commands directly from my Pronto (Yamaha RAV-2000) with no luck. Any ideas?

 

Hans


----------



## jimim

Guys. . .


watch for cedia updates about irule. I just read on cepro that they are releasing their first piece of hardware at cedia. They said another story will follow in the upcoming days. The writeup was really nice about the company and itai.


very excited. i hope it's something cool!

jim


----------



## bryansj

Is there a way to launch a URi from iRule (on Android)? I have a mouse and keyboard app that I'd like to launch. I can launch the app directly using the app feature in iRule, but with this app it dumps you onto a page in the app where you have to select the option to use the mouse and keyboard. I was playing with the app's widget and noticed i could make a shortcut to launch directly to the page and it listed its URi as "ur://[email protected]/Relmtech.Basic Input". I'm not able to get it to launch as an app or using the browser option.


----------



## Ryedhel

I've been playing around with the iRule trial and like it so far. I am looking for help with what hardware I will need to connect all my devices and what would be the best option. This is my device list:


iPad 2 for remote

Denon AVR-1713 - static ip

PS3 (fat one) - static ip

Panasonic DMP-BDT220 - static ip

Epson 8350 - no ethernet

Arris MP2000 Cable Box - no ethernet


All my devices are jn an in-wall av rack that is open and viewable, and just left of the seating. The projector is mounted above the seating.


The iTach IP2IR is what I've been looking at. I don't' fully understand how I would setup my devices though. For the devices connected on my home network will I still need to hook up an IR emitter to them or will I already be able to control them through iRule via my network? Would it be best to run one of the ir emitters to my pj and then use the blaster for all the devices on my rack? I would probably need about 15-20ft of cable to get the emitter to the pj.


----------



## krakhen

Devices can be connected to the network and still not controllable through IP as is the case of the PS3, which will even require something extra as an interface between IR and bluetooth(like the logitech harmony adapter). So, find out if your AVR and BD player are controllable, if not then IR emitters will work fine.


About the flashers vs the emitters, that's what I would do. Flasher for the bulk of equipment and emitter for the PJ.


WF2IR or IP2IR are popular options and should work in your case.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ryedhel*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23776180
> 
> 
> I've been playing around with the iRule trial and like it so far. I am looking for help with what hardware I will need to connect all my devices and what would be the best option. This is my device list:
> 
> 
> iPad 2 for remote
> 
> Denon AVR-1713 - static ip
> 
> PS3 (fat one) - static ip
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BDT220 - static ip
> 
> Epson 8350 - no ethernet
> 
> Arris MP2000 Cable Box - no ethernet
> 
> 
> All my devices are jn an in-wall av rack that is open and viewable, and just left of the seating. The projector is mounted above the seating.
> 
> 
> The iTach IP2IR is what I've been looking at. I don't' fully understand how I would setup my devices though. For the devices connected on my home network will I still need to hook up an IR emitter to them or will I already be able to control them through iRule via my network? Would it be best to run one of the ir emitters to my pj and then use the blaster for all the devices on my rack? I would probably need about 15-20ft of cable to get the emitter to the pj.



Your setup sounds similar to mine but I'm running a 3313 with zone2 audio/video.


One other thing, the iTachs allow multiple simultaneous network connections but the Denon does not. You can't control the Denon via network commands from two different remotes. I had to get the IP2IR and the IP2SL. iTach also sells a combo unit with both RS232 and ethernet ports, but it's limited to one remote.


If you only use a single remote, then you're good. But it's pretty cool to use your phone since you always have it on you.


----------



## disker72

I have a hacked Kindle Fire (non HD) and I use it ONLY for iRule. Is there a way to get rid of the launcher and have the tablet just go directly in to iRule? It would be great for when I forget to plug it in and have to boot it up after a complete power down and have it go directly into iRule. Granted, it's only 1 icon tap away, but I'd kinda like to have it be completely dedicated.


----------



## Ryedhel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krakhen*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23776914
> 
> 
> Devices can be connected to the network and still not controllable through IP as is the case of the PS3, which will even require something extra as an interface between IR and bluetooth(like the logitech harmony adapter). So, find out if your AVR and BD player are controllable, if not then IR emitters will work fine.
> 
> 
> About the flashers vs the emitters, that's what I would do. Flasher for the bulk of equipment and emitter for the PJ.
> 
> 
> WF2IR or IP2IR are popular options and should work in your case.



thanks for the reminder on the ps3 adapter. That slipped my mind.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23779822
> 
> 
> Your setup sounds similar to mine but I'm running a 3313 with zone2 audio/video.
> 
> 
> One other thing, the iTachs allow multiple simultaneous network connections but the Denon does not. You can't control the Denon via network commands from two different remotes. I had to get the IP2IR and the IP2SL. iTach also sells a combo unit with both RS232 and ethernet ports, but it's limited to one remote.
> 
> 
> If you only use a single remote, then you're good. But it's pretty cool to use your phone since you always have it on you.



I don't plan on using more then one remote so I should be ok there. thx


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23779903
> 
> 
> I have a hacked Kindle Fire (non HD) and I use it ONLY for iRule. Is there a way to get rid of the launcher and have the tablet just go directly in to iRule? It would be great for when I forget to plug it in and have to boot it up after a complete power down and have it go directly into iRule. Granted, it's only 1 icon tap away, but I'd kinda like to have it be completely dedicated.



iRule does have a setting that prevents system lock, but it will kill your battery.


The kindle is annoying at best. I have the same one, non-hacked. I have to push a button to wake it up, swipe the screen, and then wait for the wifi to connect before I can do anything. No way to customize it or remove that. And the touch isn't sensitive enough for my dried up gritty man hands. iOS devices work much better with iRule. My Samsung phone is a little bit clunky and slow as well.


----------



## s.bradford

I am afraid it is iRule that is clunky and slow.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8840_40#post_23780064
> 
> 
> ........ but iOS devices work much better with iRule. .....quote]
> 
> 
> Is that really true? How does a 2nd gen. Nexus 7 stack up against a late model iPad?
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel


----------



## s.bradford

Don't have an iPad, but comparing performance with a nexus 7 gen 2 to an iPod 4 gen, the performance on Android is clunky at best.


Page transitions are laggy, and panels are slow to change. The nexus has several times the horsepower of the iPod, so I can only assume there is very little optimization being done on Android.


There are also a good number of missing features. It's a 1.x release and has a long way to go.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23780064
> 
> 
> iRule does have a setting that prevents system lock, but it will kill your battery.



The system lock isn't an issue. I have that turned off to where all I have to do is hit the button on the side to wake it up completely (no swipe, etc...) and I have it set to stay on unless I hit the button on the side. I was just kinda hoping that I could replace the launcher with iRule completely. Essentially making it a one-trick pony.


----------



## Larry M

Btw, I asked the question a few pages back if my Ipad can be connected to my Apple Express and still control my IRule on my Fios router.


The answer is yes


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Clamage*  /t/1351981/irule/8750_50#post_23741539
> 
> 
> It's still there. Search the User Panel for "plainsimple". The complete title is: "Onkyo TX-SR875 from Plainsimple.dk"



Nope. It's gone.

Thx


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23785085
> 
> 
> Nope. It's gone.
> 
> Thx



Nope. It's there.


Make sure you are searching the USER panels and not the iRule panels.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8850_50#post_23786060
> 
> 
> Nope. It's there.
> 
> 
> Make sure you are searching the USER panels and not the iRule panels.



That is wierd. Unless there is another iRule Builder site other than " http://builder.iruleathome.com/iRule.html "; I have searched the User panel numerous times for "plainsimple", even "Onkyo"; it is not listed.

Can you guys try it for me. I hope I'm not loosing my mind.


Thanks all.


----------



## bryansj

  


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23786870
> 
> 
> That is wierd. Unless there is another iRule Builder site other than " http://builder.iruleathome.com/iRule.html "; I have searched the User panel numerous times for "plainsimple", even "Onkyo"; it is not listed.
> 
> Can you guys try it for me. I hope I'm not loosing my mind.
> 
> 
> Thanks all.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8850_50#post_23786893



This is my screen with no results for the search

Can you send me the URL you were using?


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23786965
> 
> 
> This is my screen with no results for the search
> 
> Can you send me the URL you were using?



You need to browse panels, not images. Look at his top bar and it says panels.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/8850_50#post_23786978
> 
> 
> You need to browse panels, not images. Look at his top bar and it says panels.



We have ignition..... Wow I didn't even know the panel browsing existed. And I've been using iRule for years....... I feel silly.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23782310
> 
> 
> The system lock isn't an issue. I have that turned off to where all I have to do is hit the button on the side to wake it up completely (no swipe, etc...) and I have it set to stay on unless I hit the button on the side. I was just kinda hoping that I could replace the launcher with iRule completely. Essentially making it a one-trick pony.



You could try the Tasker app from the playstore. It is a pretty powerful tool and somewhat daunting to approach as a beginner (similar to irule in that regard). Tasker can perform tasks based on conditions. If you set a condition to launch irule whenever connected to your home WiFI SSID and to disable the lock screen (available as a paid plug-in for Tasker I believe) you could achieve something like what you are after.


I use tasker on my phone to launch the HTC "Car" app when the conditions "connected to 3G" "USB power" "headphones connected" are all met as this means that my phone is in my car, plugged in and docked, ready for the "Car" app. My phone wakes itself, unlocks itself and launches Car when these conditions are met. Similarly when my phone first connects to my home SSID it launches iRule to enable me to open my garage doors. It pops up right as I pull in the driveway.


Tasker can do a ton of other really useful things, I've only scratched the surface.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Is that really true? How does a 2nd gen. Nexus 7 stack up against a late model iPad?


_____

Axel[/quote]


IDK, but I'm comparing my gf's iPhone 5 to my Samsung S2 and a Kindle Fire. Maybe not a fair comparison as the iPhone is newer, but the iRule had a lot of glitchy issues with the Android I had to program around. The iPhone on the other hand just plain worked, smoothly, loads fast, no lag. I have a ton of pages and feedbacks on my system. It's no secret that they update the program for apple devices first and then try to play catch up with the Android.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23787723
> 
> 
> You could try the Tasker app from the playstore. It is a pretty powerful tool and somewhat daunting to approach as a beginner (similar to irule in that regard). Tasker can perform tasks based on conditions. If you set a condition to launch irule whenever connected to your home WiFI SSID and to disable the lock screen (available as a paid plug-in for Tasker I believe) you could achieve something like what you are after.
> 
> 
> I use tasker on my phone to launch the HTC "Car" app when the conditions "connected to 3G" "USB power" "headphones connected" are all met as this means that my phone is in my car, plugged in and docked, ready for the "Car" app. My phone wakes itself, unlocks itself and launches Car when these conditions are met. Similarly when my phone first connects to my home SSID it launches iRule to enable me to open my garage doors. It pops up right as I pull in the driveway.
> 
> 
> Tasker can do a ton of other really useful things, I've only scratched the surface.



I have Tasker on my wife's phone but it doesn't always seem to work. Of course, here phone is a really cheap one and could be the cause of the issues rather than Tasker. I'll have to download that to my KF and see what it does there.


Thanks!


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8760#post_23720913
> 
> 
> Ok, i checked with eventghost forum, and there had been some references to similar situation as yours.
> 
> EventGhost works on VC++, downloading and re-installing the new version should resolve this issue.



This problem is back. I had re-installed VC++ as well as updated to the latest version of EG. What is weird is that a reboot doesn't seem to fix the problem, but exiting EG and restarting it does. Where on the EG forum did you find reference to this similar situation?


I've uninstalled EG, reinstalled the latest EG, and deleted and added back the Broadcaster plugin from my config. I'm about ready to switch to MCE Controller, even though EG broadcaster works fine on my personal system. The only difference between the two systems is mine is Win8 and the other is Win7. I may also try changing the port from 33333 to something else.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23781286
> 
> 
> Don't have an iPad, but comparing performance with a nexus 7 gen 2 to an iPod 4 gen, the performance on Android is clunky at best.
> 
> 
> Page transitions are laggy, and panels are slow to change. The nexus has several times the horsepower of the iPod, so I can only assume there is very little optimization being done on Android.
> 
> 
> There are also a good number of missing features. It's a 1.x release and has a long way to go.


 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23793211
> 
> 
> Is that really true? How does a 2nd gen. Nexus 7 stack up against a late model iPad?
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel



IDK, but I'm comparing my gf's iPhone 5 to my Samsung S2 and a Kindle Fire. Maybe not a fair comparison as the iPhone is newer, but the iRule had a lot of glitchy issues with the Android I had to program around. The iPhone on the other hand just plain worked, smoothly, loads fast, no lag. I have a ton of pages and feedbacks on my system. It's no secret that they update the program for apple devices first and then try to play catch up with the Android.
[/QUOTE]

 

 

 

Thanks Guys,

 

I guess, I will hold off with getting an Android device for a bit. Maybe Apple will come out with a retina iPad mini very soon after all.

____

Axel


----------



## Eryxis

I am an android guy mainly, but iRule seems to be what I really need to control my set up. Would a 1st or 2nd gen iPad be adequate (or more) for running irule speedily?


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eryxis*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23800570
> 
> 
> I am an android guy mainly, but iRule seems to be what I really need to control my set up. Would a 1st or 2nd gen iPad be adequate (or more) for running irule speedily?


I have a 1st gen. iPad and iRule runs on it flawlessly. I see no difference in speed between it and my mini.


----------



## labfm

I want iRule so bad so that I can operate my entire house (AV + lights/security/energy) ONE app, but that tv guide feature of roomie is too hard to beat and is worth running 2 apps to control everything. iRule....GET THAT FEATURE


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *labfm*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23801050
> 
> 
> I want iRule so bad so that I can operate my entire house (AV + lights/security/energy) ONE app, but that tv guide feature of roomie is too hard to beat and is worth running 2 apps to control everything. iRule....GET THAT FEATURE


You realize roomie has gone to a subscription arrangement, right? Would you be willing to pay iRule a monthly/yearly fee for guide data? This data involves real costs to deliver, and since I already pay TiVo for it, have no need for it in iRule.


----------



## labfm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23801139
> 
> 
> You realize roomie has gone to a subscription arrangement, right? Would you be willing to pay iRule a monthly/yearly fee for guide data? This data involves real costs to deliver, and since I already pay TiVo for it, have no need for it in iRule.



Yes. I use roomie today and the subscription costs literally mean nothing to me. $17? Are you kidding me? If iRule were to have this feature at that price, it's a NO BRAINER to me. iRule already has a couple head scratchers in there, such as modules are paid PER HANDSET (like Sonos module), but again, to me, it's not a problem.


I'll be testing out the iRule builder and building a remote just for the fun of it and also in the event I make the switch. I'm on the border because I like the customizations and the fact I can do everything on iRule. But that HD Guide feature on roomie is simply killer.


----------



## Killroy

Has anyone asked iRule if they are planning to drop support for iOS 5? The iPad 1 can only run iOS 5 and if that is dropped I will lose my dedicated iRule remote since I don't use my iPad 3 for iRule.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23801859
> 
> 
> Has anyone asked iRule if they are planning to drop support for iOS 5? The iPad 1 can only run iOS 5 and if that is dropped I will lose my dedicated iRule remote since I don't use my iPad 3 for iRule.



I'm sure they will eventually, but i hope it isn't any time soon. It was just earlier this year that they dropped support for 4.2.1 (and as a result i had to buy a bunch of 3g ipods to replace all of my 2g's). If they drop 5 soon and i have to go replace all the 3g's i just bought with 4g's i'm not going to be a happy camper. According to Itai though, it's not their decision, it's forced on them by apple.


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *labfm*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23801177
> 
> 
> [quote name="s.bradford" url="/t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23801139"] the subscription costs literally mean nothing to me. $17? ... iRule already has a couple head scratchers in there


Agreed, but you might be surprised how many people got bent over the subscription fees (granted the dev could have handled it better).


Even iRule bent some folks when device limits were somewhat silently introduced in newer versions.


While I'm less than thrilled that design of my remotes is dependent on iRule's servers, IMHO it's the best game in town at the moment, even with the clunky and repetitive process of building remotes.


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23801914
> 
> 
> I'm sure they will eventually, but i hope it isn't any time soon. It was just earlier this year that they dropped support for 4.2.1 (and as a result i had to buy a bunch of 3g ipods to replace all of my 2g's). If they drop 5 soon and i have to go replace all the 3g's i just bought with 4g's i'm not going to be a happy camper. According to Itai though, it's not their decision, it's forced on them by apple.



Maybe they will go the same route as Roomie and have a dedicated app (older version) just for iOS 5....as long they don't charge for it as a separate app.


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23801859
> 
> 
> Has anyone asked iRule if they are planning to drop support for iOS 5? The iPad 1 can only run iOS 5 and if that is dropped I will lose my dedicated iRule remote since I don't use my iPad 3 for iRule.



It is primarily up to Apple. With each new version of XCode comes older platforms you can no longer compile for. Of course, you need the newest version to develop for the latest and greatest, and it has become increasingly more difficult to use the same project in multiple versions of XCode. Keeping two code bases, with one solely designed for legacy platforms is simply not cost effective.


As a hardware company, Apple has even less motivation to allocate resources to keep the current dev platform compatible with legacy devices. When there's a new, better way, the old way is deprecated. That's just Apple. Figure three to four hardware cycles until devs will no longer be able to keep current and still target builds for your device/os version.


----------



## rockydj

can some one please point out where can I find the listening mode buttons for the onkyo/integra for the retina display.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *labfm*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23801177
> 
> 
> iRule already has a couple head scratchers in there, such as modules are paid PER HANDSET (like Sonos module), but again, to me, it's not a problem.


You might want to read that fine print again. I have the iTunes module installed on 3 handsets and I've only paid once, legally. I run the pro version so it may be different for the standard version.


----------



## Isantus

Has anyone used the Hue lights and been able to control them with iRule? I am looking for the most cost effective route to being able to control everything in my theater. The lighting is next!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23804560
> 
> 
> You might want to read that fine print again. I have the iTunes module installed on 3 handsets and I've only paid once, legally. I run the pro version so it may be different for the standard version.



Handset is what it is in the builder and is defined by either unique resolution or GUI. So if you have 10 ipad retinas syncing to the same GUI, that is ONE handset. Doesn't make a difference whether you have Pro or Basic license.




Alex


----------



## Doug Balentine

I would like to understand how to use variables and appears there are no instructions/tutorial on the iRule Support site?


I think Variables will help me do the following:

- Have one panel per device that I am controlling: Tivo, Blue Ray and Apple TV

- I will have a home page with 6 Buttons... One set for controlling my 3 devices when I am watching from Den TV and another for when I am watching my bedroom TV

- The same device panel will be used for both Den and Bedroom but a variable will be passed from the home page so it knows: which TV to control (Den or Bedroom), which HDMI Matrix option to select and if Zone 2 on the AVR needs to be turned on if in bedroom


Will this work using variable?


Can someone give me a jump start on how I would do this? Or point me to a tutorial?


Thanks in advance,


Doug


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Balentine*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23812966
> 
> 
> I would like to understand how to use variables and appears there are no instructions/tutorial on the iRule Support site?
> 
> 
> I think Variables will help me do the following:
> 
> - Have one panel per device that I am controlling: Tivo, Blue Ray and Apple TV
> 
> - I will have a home page with 6 Buttons... One set for controlling my 3 devices when I am watching from Den TV and another for when I am watching my bedroom TV
> 
> - The same device panel will be used for both Den and Bedroom but a variable will be passed from the home page so it knows: which TV to control (Den or Bedroom), which HDMI Matrix option to select and if Zone 2 on the AVR needs to be turned on if in bedroom
> 
> 
> Will this work using variable?
> 
> 
> Can someone give me a jump start on how I would do this? Or point me to a tutorial?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Doug



Doug,


Take a look at the manual found on iRule's website: video.iruleathome.com/training/UserManual.pdf 





Alex


----------



## Doug Balentine

Thanks osupike99.... Looks like the variables will work the way I need it to...


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8850#post_23798043
> 
> 
> This problem is back. I had re-installed VC++ as well as updated to the latest version of EG. What is weird is that a reboot doesn't seem to fix the problem, but exiting EG and restarting it does. Where on the EG forum did you find reference to this similar situation?
> 
> 
> I've uninstalled EG, reinstalled the latest EG, and deleted and added back the Broadcaster plugin from my config. I'm about ready to switch to MCE Controller, even though EG broadcaster works fine on my personal system. The only difference between the two systems is mine is Win8 and the other is Win7. I may also try changing the port from 33333 to something else.



The problem is back. I'm going to switch the system over to MCE Controller program. If that doesn't work then I'll go with IR.


----------



## cheezit73


Is anyone else having issues with iRule on an Ipad 1 since the latest updates?

 

I have been running iRule on a 16GB Ipad 1 for years now with no problem.  Ever since the last two updates I have the following issues.

 

Overall the App is not as responsive, ie.. press a link and it is slow to switch to the linked panel.

 

When switching between apps and back to iRule it takes a few seconds for iRule to become responsive and or connect to gateways, this used to be almost instant.

 

50% of the time when switching back to iRule, iRule locks up then quits.

 

I know we are up to like the ipad 5 almost now but my ipad 1 is used almost exclusively for iRule and has been fine until now so I hope this is not a sign of things to come.

 

Any ideas or similar experiences?


----------



## shah993

Sorry for the dumb question but can somebody explain the difference between pinned and unpinned drawer.


----------



## Bacon13

pinned means the drawer is always open. Unpinned means you have to open the drawer manually.


----------



## shah993

Thanks,no where did I see that explained like that .


----------



## magicj1

Can anyone shed some light why the iRule Device codes for JRiver don't work for me?


I have set up JRiver using a Network Gateway, put in a port number, my JRiver Gateway symbol Green, yet when I try one of the JRiver device commands nothing happens.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23819157
> 
> 
> Can anyone shed some light why the iRule Device codes for JRiver don't work for me?
> 
> 
> I have set up JRiver using a Network Gateway, put in a port number, my JRiver Gateway symbol Green, yet when I try one of the JRiver device commands nothing happens.


JRiver must be set up as an HTTP gateway, using my device or another from the library.


----------



## magicj1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23819363
> 
> 
> JRiver must be set up as an HTTP gateway, using my device or another from the library.



That's got it.....................Spot on, thank you Steve


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicj1*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23819633
> 
> 
> That's got it.....................Spot on, thank you Steve


Happy to help!


----------



## microplace


Hi guys,

I have a Denon AVR-1913, Global Cache iTach and iRule.

My problem is that I am not able to have control of iRadio via irule.

I used the command NSE0 up NSE8 but is not working.

Algume could help me.

Thank you.

Marco


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23815535
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with iRule on an Ipad 1 since the latest updates?
> 
> 
> I have been running iRule on a 16GB Ipad 1 for years now with no problem.  Ever since the last two updates I have the following issues.
> 
> 
> Overall the App is not as responsive, ie.. press a link and it is slow to switch to the linked panel.
> 
> 
> When switching between apps and back to iRule it takes a few seconds for iRule to become responsive and or connect to gateways, this used to be almost instant.
> 
> 
> 50% of the time when switching back to iRule, iRule locks up then quits.
> 
> 
> I know we are up to like the ipad 5 almost now but my ipad 1 is used almost exclusively for iRule and has been fine until now so I hope this is not a sign of things to come.
> 
> 
> Any ideas or similar experiences?



Yeah I'm also having theses issues. My pages sometime don't swipe at all, slow transition from other apps back to iRule with it sometimes just hanging and crashing. IRule also crashes occasionally if it sits on my homepage for hours with no activity, I'll walk by my 1st gen iPad and the app has crashed. The Sonos integration also causes many hang ups and crashes. It does work flawlessly on my DirecTV page. It seems it happens when trying to go in and out of the app or using Sonos. You mentioned the gateways, I also see only a white gateway symbol at times and I find I need to go to the beginning and deselect the panel and then it's fine again. But that is frustrating and the WAF is low at that point.


----------



## Jim Clamage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/8880#post_23821662
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm also having theses issues. My pages sometime don't swipe at all, slow transition from other apps back to iRule with it sometimes just hanging and crashing. IRule also crashes occasionally if it sits on my homepage for hours with no activity, I'll walk by my 1st gen iPad and the app has crashed. The Sonos integration also causes many hang ups and crashes. It does work flawlessly on my DirecTV page. It seems it happens when trying to go in and out of the app or using Sonos. You mentioned the gateways, I also see only a white gateway symbol at times and I find I need to go to the beginning and deselect the panel and then it's fine again. But that is frustrating and the WAF is low at that point.



Similar issues here with iPad1.


----------



## cheezit73

This is disheartening and hopefully something irule can address. I understand technology advances and irule is growing as well, however to go from working flawlessly to not in one update is not cool. I hoped to use my iPad one as a dedicated irule control for a long time to come as the hardware itself still works great.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23824305
> 
> 
> This is disheartening and hopefully something irule can address. I understand technology advances and irule is growing as well, however to go from working flawlessly to not in one update is not cool. I hoped to use my iPad one as a dedicated irule control for a long time to come as the hardware itself still works great.



Yeah, my thought as well. Last night I had changed up my homepage a bit. I had just four sources and the weather widget, then I moved the source buttons/links and deleted the widget. Replaced the wx widget with a URL within an iPhone wx page from weather underground. Looked fine and I tested everything I had done, including adding a drawer with favorite channels. I get up this morning, and the app crashed at some point. That's how I find it a few times a week, it's good at bedtime but some time during the night it just crashes. Don't know why.


----------



## Doug Balentine

I use iRule on Ipad 1 and recently noticed it not acting right... Crashing, slow to connect to gateways and the weather widget would not work most of the time... I removed the weather from my panels and rebooted my routers, iTachs and anything else iRule used as a gateway... After this my iRule on iPad 1 started acting normal again... for now at least....


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Balentine*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23826230
> 
> 
> I use iRule on Ipad 1 and recently noticed it not acting right... Crashing, slow to connect to gateways and the weather widget would not work most of the time... I removed the weather from my panels and rebooted my routers, iTachs and anything else iRule used as a gateway... After this my iRule on iPad 1 started acting normal again... for now at least....



Interesting, most of my crashes have been with some wx data being displayed. I'll have to keep an eye on the other pages to see if that might be it.


----------



## cheezit73


In my case I do not have the WX widget active.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheezit73*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23828625
> 
> 
> In my case I do not have the WX widget active.


Got up today and it hadn't crashed. That's a positive but it's just intermittent so far which is more frustrating, I think. You think it's fine and then bam, it crashes. I changed the URL refresh time also, the default was -1.0 which I don't understand. I made every 10 minutes, let's see if that causes issues.


----------



## Doug Balentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23828232
> 
> 
> Interesting, most of my crashes have been with some wx data being displayed. I'll have to keep an eye on the other pages to see if that might be it.



Also, I would think if you use a lot of variables the system performance will drop. My iPad 1 is running perfectly now and I don't use variables. I am currently looking at rebuilding my setup to use variables but may want to rethink if it makes iPad 1 unstable. Are any of you guys using variables that are having iPad 1 problems? Variables could eat up RAM which would create problems. I think Ipad 1 has only 256mb of ram and the newer ones have 512.


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Balentine*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23830114
> 
> 
> [quote name="ekkoville" url="/t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23828232"]Interesting, most of my crashes have been with some wx data being displayed. I'll have to keep an eye on the other pages to see if that might be it.


Also, I would think if you use a lot of variables the system performance will drop. My iPad 1 is running perfectly now and I don't use variables. I am currently looking at rebuilding my setup to use variables but may want to rethink if it makes iPad 1 unstable. Are any of you guys using variables that are having iPad 1 problems? Variables could eat up RAM which would create problems. I think Ipad 1 has only 256mb of ram and the newer ones have 512.
[/QUOTE]


I don't use variables as they have yet to get them working on Android, but the amount of RAM they would consume would be negligible in the grand scheme of things. If their use affects stability, the feature is poorly developed.


----------



## sigmaace01

Is anyone using iRule via the BlueStacks emulator on a PC? I can't use smartphones or tablets due to a disability. I'm looking to replace a Redeye remote which is easily controlled through a web browser.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Balentine*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23830114
> 
> 
> Also, I would think if you use a lot of variables the system performance will drop. My iPad 1 is running perfectly now and I don't use variables. I am currently looking at rebuilding my setup to use variables but may want to rethink if it makes iPad 1 unstable. Are any of you guys using variables that are having iPad 1 problems? Variables could eat up RAM which would create problems. I think Ipad 1 has only 256mb of ram and the newer ones have 512.



I haven't started variables yet although I've been doing the tutorials from the manual. Last night it crashed twice, once in the homepage and once inside the DirecTV page. It's rare that it does that inside the DTV page. I just don't know why or what to do. Most of what Steve Crabb has mentioned, like gateways off of auto detect, I have already checked.


----------



## s.bradford

Is anybody here using iRule on a Nexus 7 (2013) and managed to arrive at working panel dimensions. I have tried experimenting to no end and it seems it is pretty severely borked (background and foreground images not lining up on the device as they do in iBuilder).


Seeing the same thing on my Nexus 4 as well (even when using the available template).


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23836399
> 
> 
> Is anybody here using iRule on a Nexus 7 (2013) and managed to arrive at working panel dimensions. I have tried experimenting to no end and it seems it is pretty severely borked (background and foreground images not lining up on the device as they do in iBuilder).
> 
> 
> Seeing the same thing on my Nexus 4 as well (even when using the available template).



I have. Create a custom Android handset and use 1200 x 1920 with a top margin of 130 and bottom margin of 0. I've mostly used x3 scale graphics with a grid of 25 x 50. I shared my panels as "Nexus 7 2013".


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23836871
> 
> 
> [quote name="s.bradford" url="/t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23836399"]Is anybody here using iRule on a Nexus 7 (2013) and managed to arrive at working panel dimensions. I have tried experimenting to no end and it seems it is pretty severely borked (background and foreground images not lining up on the device as they do in iBuilder).Seeing the same thing on my Nexus 4 as well (even when using the available template).


I have. Create a custom Android handset and use 1200 x 1920 with a top margin of 130 and bottom margin of 0. I've mostly used x3 scale graphics with a grid of 25 x 50. I shared my panels as "Nexus 7 2013".
[/QUOTE]
Thanks... I'll check it out!


----------



## s.bradford

BTW... what is the size of your background graphic?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23837297
> 
> 
> BTW... what is the size of your background graphic?


I'm not sure. It is from the Black template images.


----------



## hoops2

I just got started with irule and was wondering if anyone can tell me their experience with a Denon receiver and whether it works well with IP control vs serial. I have a AVR3313 which does have a serial port. The irule customer support was trying to talk me into that because he said there are fewer problems, but I couldn't pin him down to figure out exactly what he meant by that. He said I would probably have to reboot my receiver more frequently if I used IP control.


----------



## Isantus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoops2*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23847978
> 
> 
> I just got started with irule and was wondering if anyone can tell me their experience with a Denon receiver and whether it works well with IP control vs serial. I have a AVR3313 which does have a serial port. The irule customer support was trying to talk me into that because he said there are fewer problems, but I couldn't pin him down to figure out exactly what he meant by that. He said I would probably have to reboot my receiver more frequently if I used IP control.



I have a Denon x4000 and it works perfectly as far as I can tell using IP. No issues and have been able to control everything I need.


----------



## disker72

I can't say for Denon, but I have an Onkyo and when I started my iRule build, I used the IP control. It worked, but tended to get flaky after a few weeks causing me to have to reboot the AVR. I switched to serial control and haven't had to pull the plug since (except to move to a new home, moving electrical outlets, or other such activities indirectly related to the receiver).


----------



## hoops2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23849248
> 
> 
> I can't say for Denon, but I have an Onkyo and when I started my iRule build, I used the IP control. It worked, but tended to get flaky after a few weeks causing me to have to reboot the AVR. I switched to serial control and haven't had to pull the plug since (except to move to a new home, moving electrical outlets, or other such activities indirectly related to the receiver).



Thanks. That confirms what they told me. Do you notice any lag with the serial connection? I am afraid the wifi connection from my phone to the itach and then a serial communication would be somewhat slow. Is the response pretty good? I also assume you get a 2-way communication so you can see status for things like volume and input selection. Is that true?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23849248
> 
> 
> I can't say for Denon, but I have an Onkyo and when I started my iRule build, I used the IP control. It worked, but tended to get flaky after a few weeks causing me to have to reboot the AVR. I switched to serial control and haven't had to pull the plug since (except to move to a new home, moving electrical outlets, or other such activities indirectly related to the receiver).



Likely Onkyo/Integra issue. Their network interfaces have been prone to issues.





Alex


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoops2*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23847978
> 
> 
> I just got started with irule and was wondering if anyone can tell me their experience with a Denon receiver and whether it works well with IP control vs serial. I have a AVR3313 which does have a serial port. The irule customer support was trying to talk me into that because he said there are fewer problems, but I couldn't pin him down to figure out exactly what he meant by that. He said I would probably have to reboot my receiver more frequently if I used IP control.



I have the Denon 3313 and I have had no issues with IP. I have been using IP exclusively for about 3 months.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoops2*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23849505
> 
> 
> Thanks. That confirms what they told me. Do you notice any lag with the serial connection? I am afraid the wifi connection from my phone to the itach and then a serial communication would be somewhat slow. Is the response pretty good? I also assume you get a 2-way communication so you can see status for things like volume and input selection. Is that true?



Actually, it seems more responsive via rs-232 if there is any difference at all (IE perceived).


----------



## cheezit73


I used IP on my 4311 for a few weeks before switching to serial.  The IP worked just fine but I switched to serial because one I have a 16 port digiserver that has too many unused ports  and also IP only supports one connection at a time and I have multiple "Remotes" connecting at once as my wife and I often both have our ipads running the same activity at once.  It does seem to me that serial feedback is snappier and I have not had one hiccup in almost a year with the serial.


----------



## hoops2

Thanks for the replies. I'll start with IP since no extra hardware is required.


Just curious if everyone with irule is content with only smartphone/tablet control or do you also find yourself using remotes as well. I am building a cabinet without glass doors, so I can't operate with IR. I guess I'm trying to decide to go with just irule or also get a harmony remote which uses RF + ir blasters.


----------



## JapanDave

Can iRule turn on a shut down PC?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23853505
> 
> 
> Can iRule turn on a shut down PC?



If you have the right hardware on the PC then it can. Unfortunately that hardware is of questionable quality. Look for Soundgraph / iMon / Antec remote solutions. They intercept the power button cables unlike regular USB IR receivers.


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoops2*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23853085
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I'll start with IP since no extra hardware is required. Just curious if everyone with irule is content with only smartphone/tablet control or do you also find yourself using remotes as well. I am building a cabinet without glass doors, so I can't operate with IR. I guess I'm trying to decide to go with just irule or also get a harmony remote which uses RF + ir blasters.


I would say I am less than happy with either. The hub in the harmony only supports 8 devices, and that was a deal breaker for me. And the handset interface is very limiting, and the software, IMHO, has taken a step backward from the original Harmony Remote software.


The only place I desire physical buttons is when watching TiVo, and I now use the stock remote with iRule.


But if you're using Android, there is much in iRule that is horribly broken. From significant missing features, to something as fundamental as not being able to display graphics properly. There are also a number of bugs on iOS but I have spent comparatively little time with that platform.


I have been with iRule for a couple of months. It started out great with great support, but after I got deeper into it, I ran into problems they didn't have answers for, and then the silence ensued. I now have my doubts about their engineering resources and quality control.


I do still think iRule is the best low cost solution out there for the home user, but it is laughable they present this as a pro product. It simply isn't there yet.


Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23853505
> 
> 
> Can iRule turn on a shut down PC?


 

I use iRule via EventGhost to launch a command line tool, called psshutdown on the PC, I want to shut down (or send to hibernate, or reboot, or...)

 

____

Axel


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23853752
> 
> 
> I use iRule via EventGhost to launch a command line tool, called psshutdown on the PC, I want to shut down (or send to hibernate, or reboot, or...)
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



But he wants to turn on a PC that is physically off.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23853862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23853752
> 
> 
> I use iRule via EventGhost to launch a command line tool, called psshutdown on the PC, I want to shut down (or send to hibernate, or reboot, or...)
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he wants to turn on a PC that is physically off.
Click to expand...

 

Sorry, I have not had my morning coffee yet and misread....

 

To turn the PC on I use the WOL feature of my NIC. While the PC is not physically off, the system itself is shut down (with Windows Shut Down command) and only the NIC listens. Per my Kill-a-Watt the system then consumes around 2 watt.

 

Only limitation is that in case power was interrupted during this shutdown period, the NIC will afterwards not respond to a WOL command and the PC needs to be manually started with its power button. 

 

____

Axel


----------



## bryansj

I just leave my computers on 24/7 and pay the extra few dollars a year for less headache.


----------



## hoops2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23853722
> 
> 
> I would say I am less than happy with either. The hub in the harmony only supports 8 devices, and that was a deal breaker for me. And the handset interface is very limiting, and the software, IMHO, has taken a step backward from the original Harmony Remote software.
> 
> 
> The only place I desire physical buttons is when watching TiVo, and I now use the stock remote with iRule.
> 
> 
> But if you're using Android, there is much in iRule that is horribly broken. From significant missing features, to something as fundamental as not being able to display graphics properly. There are also a number of bugs on iOS but I have spent comparatively little time with that platform.
> 
> 
> I have been with iRule for a couple of months. It started out great with great support, but after I got deeper into it, I ran into problems they didn't have answers for, and then the silence ensued. I now have my doubts about their engineering resources and quality control.
> 
> 
> I do still think iRule is the best low cost solution out there for the home user, but it is laughable they present this as a pro product. It simply isn't there yet.
> 
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide.



Hmm. I don't like the sound of this. It sure seemed like irule was the way to go except for the lack of physical buttons, until I read this. That is pretty dissapointing, but I guess I can't really go back now since I already bought the pro membership and the IP2IR itach unit. Sounds like I would have been better off with the harmony since 8 devices is sufficient for me.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23853722
> 
> 
> I would say I am less than happy with either. The hub in the harmony only supports 8 devices, and that was a deal breaker for me. And the handset interface is very limiting, and the software, IMHO, has taken a step backward from the original Harmony Remote software.
> 
> 
> The only place I desire physical buttons is when watching TiVo, and I now use the stock remote with iRule.
> 
> 
> But if you're using Android, there is much in iRule that is horribly broken. From significant missing features, to something as fundamental as not being able to display graphics properly. There are also a number of bugs on iOS but I have spent comparatively little time with that platform.
> 
> 
> I have been with iRule for a couple of months. It started out great with great support, but after I got deeper into it, I ran into problems they didn't have answers for, and then the silence ensued. I now have my doubts about their engineering resources and quality control.
> 
> 
> I do still think iRule is the best low cost solution out there for the home user, but it is laughable they present this as a pro product. It simply isn't there yet.
> 
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide.




Can you please elaborate as to your comment:


" It started out great with great support, but after I got deeper into it, I ran into problems they didn't have answers for, and then the silence ensued. I now have my doubts about their engineering resources and quality control."


What issue and what silence?





Alex


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoops2*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23854262
> 
> 
> Hmm. I don't like the sound of this. It sure seemed like irule was the way to go except for the lack of physical buttons, until I read this. That is pretty dissapointing, but I guess I can't really go back now since I already bought the pro membership and the IP2IR itach unit. Sounds like I would have been better off with the harmony since 8 devices is sufficient for me.


Depends... Harmony doesn't do IP. iRule doesn't do Bluetooth. I have one Bluetooth device (GoogleTV), whereas my entire home automation system and two TiVos are IP.


The iTach IP2IR works flawlessly, and is an excellent learner. Harmony not so much (but its possible).


If you have simple background images (or use their stock stuff) you won't run into any visual issues. However, if you want intricate background designs you will be frustrated (and the higher rez the device, the worse it is), at least on Android. I don't see this so much on iOS.


Volume repeat seems to be an issue on both platforms, at least to the point where I don't use it.


Different button states are not supported on Android, so the only feedback you can use is an audible click or haptic feedback. But the sound is so loud it is almost comical... and there is no setting to adjust other than the global volume of your handset. And even though most tablets don't have haptic feedback, if you do use it on a phone, the duration is crazy (again with no in-app adjustment).


Performance on Android can be described as sluggish... this on latest generation Nexus devices, so it is not the hardware or carrier/OEM cruft. The Android build is simply not very efficient or well optimized code.


In addition to multiple button states, variables are not supported on Android yet either. And even on iOS, there are no conditionals so they are of limited value.


It seems like most of the "modules" (itunes, etc) are designed only for iPad and don't scale to smaller devices even though there is additional resolution there. In fact, there is no image/object scaling of any kind, which makes designing for handsets of varying resolution painful. Be prepared to touch every object in your interface multiple times to adapt it to a different rez handset. And there is no multiple selection, so resizing 20 control zones to the same value means doing it 20 times. There is also no undo, and no way to copy contents of one control to another. I would characterize the authoring process as clunky at best.


But with all that said, if you look at what is available on the handset side of the Harmony system, it looks like a cruel joke compared to what you can build in iRule. Way too many limits. So much so that I see little point to a software interface (think those original Sony touch screen remotes). IRule gives you custom layouts with custom imagery, drawers, gestures, finite control over delay, messages, etc.


And once the stuff is built it works well. Yeah there are some pretty frustrating quirks, and it takes too long for them to be addressed (I have been waiting over a week for them to show me how I can display a background on my devices without it being stretched and cropped, and have foreground objects' alignment look the same on the device as they do in the builder), but in terms of capability, we're talking apples and oranges here.


Most of my big gripes don't seem to be an issue on iOS, but have only one of those devices and it is not a device I really use much.


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23854539
> 
> 
> What issue and what silence?


Hey Alex,


For the last week or two I have been looking to do one thing to complete my setup... get a properly sized background graphic to display, and have foreground graphics (or even just control zones) to align on the device as they do in the builder. We're talking Nexus devices here with nothing but the pure, current development version of Android on them.


Steve, offered what should have worked, but it didn't. Then I get "it is incredibly hard to make this work on dozens of devices". So I ask for a list of android devices that you have confirmed operation and I get nothing.


So then I contact you and you forward my issue to Steve. More silence.


As a software developer myself (of a high level authoring tool no less), I am aware that there are priorities when it comes to unexpected behavior. If this was a minor issue, I'd be happy with a "we'll get it fixed in the next rev" and waiting for that some time down the road.


But frankly, I feel this is a core issue, and am frustrated at the lack of communication regarding it. iRule is all about building custom interfaces.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23854682
> 
> 
> Hey Alex,
> 
> 
> For the last week or two I have been looking to do one thing to complete my setup... get a properly sized background graphic to display, and have foreground graphics (or even just control zones) to align on the device as they do in the builder. We're talking Nexus devices here with nothing but the pure, current development version of Android on them.
> 
> 
> Steve, offered what should have worked, but it didn't. Then I get "it is incredibly hard to make this work on dozens of devices". So I ask for a list of android devices that you have confirmed operation and I get nothing.
> 
> 
> So then I contact you and you forward my issue to Steve. More silence.
> 
> 
> As a software developer myself (of a high level authoring tool no less), I am aware that there are priorities when it comes to unexpected behavior. If this was a minor issue, I'd be happy with a "we'll get it fixed in the next rev" and waiting for that some time down the road.
> 
> 
> But frankly, I feel this is a core issue, and am frustrated at the lack of communication regarding it. iRule is all about building custom interfaces.



Thanks for the feedback. Steve is incredibly swamped recently (after CEDIA). I will see if anyone can assist.





Alex


----------



## JapanDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8910#post_23853704
> 
> 
> If you have the right hardware on the PC then it can. Unfortunately that hardware is of questionable quality. Look for Soundgraph / iMon / Antec remote solutions. They intercept the power button cables unlike regular USB IR receivers.


I may be better off not trying this, as I just realized that each time I am powering down my XBMC settings are being reset.


Maybe I should just leave the PC on, but there is no command to shutdown XBMC via MCE controller??? The reason why I want to do this is b/c XBMC crashes after being left on all day. I might try and write some code to have XBMC shut down via shortcut key.


----------



## bryansj

Just send an alt+F4 to close XBMC. I'm sure in Eventghost you could assign a command that targets the XBMC window and alt+F4 only that one.


----------



## ekkoville

We'll more iPad issues. As said on the previous page, some of us have been experiencing issues with the first gen iPad. The last three days my URL that displays a weather page says not found. I went back to check the URL in the builder and it opens fine in Chrome when pasted in. So, I re-paste the link in the address section and save. I then try to sync on the iPad, and it says NO available handsets. Very confused. I tried four separate times, no go. I checked the settings and I'm signed in but even restarting the app won't fix it. The rest of iRule works fine, aside from the crashing, but I can't sync and that's troublesome to say the least.


----------



## hoops2

Thanks for all the info. Unfortunately, I still can't tell what issues will annoy me and which ones won't. I only have IP and IR devices, so I think either irule or Harmony would work. And I don't know why RF to IR would be any worse (or better) than IP to IR. It seems both technologies would work just fine for my application. However, I have already seen the issues with creating custom layouts with irule. I've been very frustrated but I thought it was just lack of experience. Apparently not as I see the complaints about it. It seems like they would be much better off allowing imports of graphics on specific devices rather than resolutions. I've tried inserting graphics for x3 images on my galaxy S4 which is 1920x1080, but had lots of problems aligning the buttons and moving them around. The grid was not easy to work with. Maybe I should just go with the harmony to save lots of time.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoops2*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23856084
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info. Unfortunately, I still can't tell what issues will annoy me and which ones won't. I only have IP and IR devices, so I think either irule or Harmony would work. And I don't know why RF to IR would be any worse (or better) than IP to IR. It seems both technologies would work just fine for my application. However, I have already seen the issues with creating custom layouts with irule. I've been very frustrated but I thought it was just lack of experience. Apparently not as I see the complaints about it. It seems like they would be much better off allowing imports of graphics on specific devices rather than resolutions. I've tried inserting graphics for x3 images on my galaxy S4 which is 1920x1080, but had lots of problems aligning the buttons and moving them around. The grid was not easy to work with. Maybe I should just go with the harmony to save lots of time.



You can change the grid size of both the interface and the icons. You could create a denser grid on the remote by increasing the grid numbers and sometimes the icons have a larger grid allocation and should be reduced. I usually spend more time typing in the column and row numbers than dragging and dropping for alignment. I drag everything in the general area and then type in the row and column.


----------



## Steve Goff

IRule can wake a PC using WOL, and you can use MCE Controller to open and close programs and put the PC into sleep or hibernation mode.


----------



## JapanDave

Now the XBMC MCE start comand is not working??? Everything else works, anyone having trouble starting XBMC?


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoops2*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23856084
> 
> 
> I only have IP and IR devices, so I think either irule or Harmony would work.


Again... Harmony doesn't do ip.


----------



## hoops2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23856825
> 
> 
> Again... Harmony doesn't do ip.



Yes, I know. But is IP to IR and better than RF to IR? Either way, I can have all equipment in a A/V closet and control them. That's the bottom line to me unless there's something I'm missing.


----------



## s.bradford

Well, you mentioned you had IP devices. If that's not the case, you would be able to use either.


But consider this... rf is proprietary. No other device will be able to send commands to it. With IP, I can send commands from a computer (in my case my home automation server), and I can contact that server from any web browser anywhere.


That may or may not be important to you, but I like having the ability to shutdown all my a/v gear with the rest of the house when my "all off" sequence runs. Also my wake up sequence turns on the bedroom system to NPR. I even wrote a small remote app for my computer so I can control my office system from it while I am working.


The iTach system is simply much more open, hence more versatile.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JapanDave*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23856463
> 
> 
> Now the XBMC MCE start comand is not working??? Everything else works, anyone having trouble starting XBMC?


Has the path to the program or program name changed for you XBMC instal? That is usually what breaks the start command if other commands work okay.


----------



## hoops2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23857159
> 
> 
> Well, you mentioned you had IP devices. If that's not the case, you would be able to use either.
> 
> .



I may still be misunderstanding... I do have IP devices, but they are also IR meaning they come with a IR remote. For example, my Denon 3313 has an ethernet port so it can be on the network. But I can still use IR even if it's connected to the network. Is there an advantage to use IP other than being able to use a home automation server? I don't see a big advantage to controlling A/V equipment with a home automation server. I do see the advantage with lighting, security cameras, locks, etc though.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoops2*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23859013
> 
> 
> I may still be misunderstanding... I do have IP devices, but they are also IR meaning they come with a IR remote. For example, my Denon 3313 has an ethernet port so it can be on the network. But I can still use IR even if it's connected to the network. Is there an advantage to use IP other than being able to use a home automation server? I don't see a big advantage to controlling A/V equipment with a home automation server. I do see the advantage with lighting, security cameras, locks, etc though.



Compared to pure IR it would mean that you wouldn't have to aim the remote anywhere. I assume the question is using RF to IR compared to IP control. That one would be pretty much the same, but you wouldn't have two-way feedback.


----------



## giomania

Given all the recent discussion about Android issues with iRule, and the discussion on dealing with multiple handset resolutions, I have been thinking about my path forward with iRule. I have had all the necessary hardware for about a year now, but just have not gotten around to any serious handset programming; only testing of IP and RS-232 (aka Serial) interfaces. There are several reasons for my procrastination, but the two biggest are time limitations, and the fact that I have a rock-solid IR solution in place with the URC MX-850 series of programmable remotes along with a Niles IR distribution system. A smaller reason is that I have a few IR devices that are not in the library, so those codes need to be learned. Don't roast me too bad on my procrastination, gents.


Anyway, I have the following tablets available for use as handsets with iRule:


Two (Original) Kindle Fire 7" (1024 x 600, 169 ppi)

One Kindle Fire HD 8.9" (1920 x 1200, 254 ppi)

One iPad 2 (1024 x 768, 132 ppi)


And I have a couple of proposed tablets to add to the inventory:


iPad mini (1024 x 768, 163 ppi)

Kindle Fire HDX 7" (1920 x 1200, 323 ppi)


As you can see, I have currently have three different resolution handsets. With the introduction of the new Kindle Fire HDX, and the forthcoming Apple event tomorrow, I have been thinking about adding another tablet to our inventory. If iRule was not in the equation, I would be getting a Kindle Fire HDX; we are Prime members, it is a great product, there are dramatic improvements, etc.. That would provide me with two handsets at the 1920 x 1200 resolution.


Since iRule is in the picture, I have to consider Apple products. That said, I would not mind picking up a refurb iPad mini if the price drops significantly after tomorrow's Apple event, which would provide me with two handsets at the 1024 x 768 resolution. Given that iRule seems to pay greater attention to iOS, this might make sense.


Keep in mind I am assuming that if devices share the same resolution, they can use the same handset, and there are only the differences in the ppi; if this assumption is incorrect, please let me know.


I would appreciate any input into my path forward.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23860588
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I am assuming that if devices share the same resolution, they can use the same handset, and there are only the differences in the ppi; if this assumption is incorrect, please let me know.


My experience on Android has been that I can load any handset layout on a device so long as the layout resolution is less than or equal to the host's resolution. Dunno if it is the same on iOS.


There are a lot of missing features on Android at this point so I would recommend iOS if you're not married to Android.


----------



## disker72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23860588
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I am assuming that if devices share the same resolution, they can use the same handset, and there are only the differences in the ppi; if this assumption is incorrect, please let me know.



Almost. For devices of the same resolution in the same OS family, yes. Meaning since iRule considers an apple device different from an Android device even if the devices have the same resolution, they are considered 2 different devices and cannot use each other's panels. I wish they could because I have a simple panel for my garage control that I'd like to use on my iPhone AND my wife's android phone.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoops2*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23859013
> 
> 
> I may still be misunderstanding... I do have IP devices, but they are also IR meaning they come with a IR remote. For example, my Denon 3313 has an ethernet port so it can be on the network. But I can still use IR even if it's connected to the network. Is there an advantage to use IP other than being able to use a home automation server? I don't see a big advantage to controlling A/V equipment with a home automation server. I do see the advantage with lighting, security cameras, locks, etc though.



I wanted to use IP so I could send discreet commands plus there are more IP commands than there are IR commands. For example: I have a button on my irule remote that will automatically start a slideshow with background music. Along with starting the slideshow it sets the volume on the 3313 to a set value so no matter what the master volume is, the slideshow will always be at the preset volume (-40db). That is just one example.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23854626
> 
> 
> (I have been waiting over a week for them to show me how I can display a background on my devices without it being stretched and cropped, and have foreground objects' alignment look the same on the device as they do in the builder),.



What is the issue exactly? Are you trying something out of the ordinary with it? I have no stretching backgrounds on either of my 2 androids, and the only differences in builder vs. actual on alignment is some of the fonts, which I blame on my browser, not builder. That and if you try to force an image past the page irule will bump it back. There are also some tricks on positioning images to give more placement than the grid allows on its own.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disker72*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23862210
> 
> 
> Almost. For devices of the same resolution in the same OS family, yes. Meaning since iRule considers an apple device different from an Android device even if the devices have the same resolution, they are considered 2 different devices and cannot use each other's panels. I wish they could because I have a simple panel for my garage control that I'd like to use on my iPhone AND my wife's android phone.



You can copy a panel from one device to another within the builder.


In fact, I found a little "hack" if you will to offer larger grids than builder allows. You might even be able to get a grid that gives one cell per pixel, but I haven't tried that.


Basically create the largest resolution device they have on there, and then maximize the grid size. (or make it some nice multiple of your intended devices native resolution.) Now copy that panel to your actual device. You now have more columns and rows than builder otherwise would allow. The catch is you can not change the resolution of this panel when it's in the smaller device, you get stuck in an error loop.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23866202
> 
> 
> I wanted to use IP so I could send discreet commands plus there are more IP commands than there are IR commands. For example: I have a button on my irule remote that will automatically start a slideshow with background music. Along with starting the slideshow it sets the volume on the 3313 to a set value so no matter what the master volume is, the slideshow will always be at the preset volume (-40db). That is just one example.



The IP/RS232 control offers sooo much more than IR on the Denon 3313. Discrete control of display and audio settings, radio tuning, pandora, zone functions, etc, and of course feedback. Don't hesitate. Buy the feedback add-on This is a must have also if you can't see the front display of your receiver from your seat. Mine is in a closet. I still do use a few IR commmands, like if I need a toggle. The iRule toggle is limited in that it resets when you reenter a page.


One note, USE RS232, not IP if you have multiple handsets. And you'll of course need an IP2SL in addition to your IP2IR. This is because the Denon cannot do simultaneous IP connections.


----------



## hoops2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23869804
> 
> 
> The IP/RS232 control offers sooo much more than IR on the Denon 3313. Discrete control of display and audio settings, radio tuning, pandora, zone functions, etc, and of course feedback. Don't hesitate. Buy the feedback add-on This is a must have also if you can't see the front display of your receiver from your seat. Mine is in a closet. I still do use a few IR commmands, like if I need a toggle. The iRule toggle is limited in that it resets when you reenter a page.
> 
> 
> One note, USE RS232, not IP if you have multiple handsets. And you'll of course need an IP2SL in addition to your IP2IR. This is because the Denon cannot do simultaneous IP connections.



So it sounds like RS232 is the way to go. It costs more since I only get 1 connection from an itach while the IP2IR gives me 3. I definitely want to be able to connect handsets. Is that the way most IP controlled devices work? I have a Dune player, a Blue ray DVD player, and a lot of lights connected through IP via vera lite. Are you saying I will only be able to control these with 1 handset at a time? Is it that a 2nd handset won't even connect when the irule app is launched?


Also, can you explain the iRule toggle issue? What do you mean by resets when you re-enter a page? If there are discrete codes, why would you ever need to use a toggle?


I am getting very frustrated with the graphics in iRule. I can't get them aligned properly and finding the icon is very tedious. I gave Roomie a shot after picking up a used ipad mini and got everything going in 1 night. At this rate, I don't think I'll have my iRule setup done for another month.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23856157
> 
> 
> You can change the grid size of both the interface and the icons. You could create a denser grid on the remote by increasing the grid numbers and sometimes the icons have a larger grid allocation and should be reduced. I usually spend more time typing in the column and row numbers than dragging and dropping for alignment. I drag everything in the general area and then type in the row and column.


when reducing the "touch" section by adjusting the grid # down! how do you get the stupid touch section to center?


Seems IRule stupidly shifts the touch point left a cell but never recenters...unless I'm missing something


----------



## Larry M

I created another handset with Ipad resolution instead of Ipad retina. It's a pretty substantial difference in clarity, but I wanted to do this because nearly every background I imported was the ipad resolution and not retina...is there a way to adjust the backgrounds I imported or am I screwed?


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23869778
> 
> 
> What is the issue exactly?



Described here in detail: https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/background_measurements_not_panning_out 



> Quote:
> Are you trying something out of the ordinary with it?



Not unless you consider designing an intricate background and wanting it to display without modification and have some modicum of accuracy in the alignment of foreground objects to it, out of the ordinary.



> Quote:
> I have no stretching backgrounds on either of my 2 androids



While I supposed that's possible, I might suggest you are simply not noticing it due to the resolution of your devices (what are they BTW?). On my Nexus 7 (216 ppi) it is noticeable, but still workable. On Nexus 4 (318 ppi) and the new Nexus 7 (323 ppi) it is severe.


Please read the above linked thread, and if you have any tips or tricks that would allow me to properly display a BG on these devices and have reasonable foreground alignment, please let me (and the iRule team) know. I have been dead in the water on these devices for almost three weeks now, and support has no answers.


----------



## bryansj

I have been programming three Android devices lately, with the main one being a Nexus 7 2013 for a co-worker's home theater. The others currently are not being used as the main driver because my URC MX-980 is still in service and I haven't made the jump to transition the family over.


Yesterday I received an iPad Mini to use for the co-worker's theater where the other tablet will be used in a second zone. I must say that it is very disappointing to see the lapse in iRule development on the Android platform compared to iOS. I almost wish I had remained ignorant to the polish and features of iRule for iOS. Just getting the pressed button image states in Android would go a long way in getting the two closer on par with each other. I like the Nexus 7 better than the iPad Mini while not in iRule, but it looks like the iPad will be the main driver in the home theater once I finish the programming.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoops2*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23869834
> 
> 
> So it sounds like RS232 is the way to go. It costs more since I only get 1 connection from an itach while the IP2IR gives me 3. I definitely want to be able to connect handsets. Is that the way most IP controlled devices work? I have a Dune player, a Blue ray DVD player, and a lot of lights connected through IP via vera lite. Are you saying I will only be able to control these with 1 handset at a time? Is it that a 2nd handset won't even connect when the irule app is launched?



No, the limitation is with the Denon, not iRule. Just think of the IP2SL as part of the Denon Receiver.


I don't know about the other devices, my other ones are all IR. You can control much more than 3 with the IP2IR. I have 5 on mine, and am going to add a 6th.



> Quote:
> Also, can you explain the iRule toggle issue? What do you mean by resets when you re-enter a page? If there are discrete codes, why would you ever need to use a toggle?



Discrete codes is exactly why you'd have to use the iRule toggle feature. That is unless you want a "mute on" and "mute off" button on your pages. My projector for example, doesn't have a power toggle command. All I mean is if you mute it, then leave the panel, come back, hit mute again, nothing happens. Because it's trying to mute something already muted. So you push it a second time. Not a big deal really, but that's the example.


> Quote:
> I am getting very frustrated with the graphics in iRule. I can't get them aligned properly and finding the icon is very tedious. I gave Roomie a shot after picking up a used ipad mini and got everything going in 1 night. At this rate, I don't think I'll have my iRule setup done for another month.



Tell me about it! All of my buttons in iRule are custom. The main issue with the stock buttons is all the dead space around them. First thing I did was trim the empty space, this allows me to space the buttons precisely. You can still increase the pressable area when making up the pages.


I've spent a ton of time on mine. I guess that's the flip side of having so must customizability.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23869906
> 
> 
> when reducing the "touch" section by adjusting the grid # down! how do you get the stupid touch section to center?
> 
> 
> Seems IRule stupidly shifts the touch point left a cell but never recenters...unless I'm missing something



That is because you are making the touch area smaller than the button size. That little button image actually has a lot of transparent space around it.


I used a program to trim EVERY button down that I use. Makes them easy to position, especially on a small screen. I use pixlr.com. Getting the images onto your computer is tricky though. In google Chrome, browse the image library, hold ctrl and left click and drag the image onto your start menu, then desktop. then you have to rename it, open it in pixlr, trim the image size, then reupload it to iRule.


iRule should just do us all a favor and clean them up.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23869921
> 
> 
> I created another handset with Ipad resolution instead of Ipad retina. It's a pretty substantial difference in clarity, but I wanted to do this because nearly every background I imported was the ipad resolution and not retina...is there a way to adjust the backgrounds I imported or am I screwed?



Screwed? No, just copy the panels from your ipad handset to your retina handset. Then import the correct high res backgrounds, and replace them in your pages.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23870638
> 
> 
> Yesterday I received an iPad Mini to use for the co-worker's theater where the other tablet will be used in a second zone. I must say that it is very disappointing to see the lapse in iRule development on the Android platform compared to iOS. I almost wish I had remained ignorant to the polish and features of iRule for iOS. Just getting the pressed button image states in Android would go a long way in getting the two closer on par with each other. I like the Nexus 7 better than the iPad Mini while not in iRule, but it looks like the iPad will be the main driver in the home theater once I finish the programming.



How do the pressed button states work? If you leave the panel do they revert? Would be useful kind of as a poor man's feedback. I've faked pressed button states on my handsets, either using feedback to light up the button, or dumping it to a different page with a graphic highlighting the button.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/8940#post_23870560
> 
> 
> Described here in detail: https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/background_measurements_not_panning_out
> 
> Not unless you consider designing an intricate background and wanting it to display without modification and have some modicum of accuracy in the alignment of foreground objects to it, out of the ordinary.
> 
> While I supposed that's possible, I might suggest you are simply not noticing it due to the resolution of your devices (what are they BTW?). On my Nexus 7 (216 ppi) it is noticeable, but still workable. On Nexus 4 (318 ppi) and the new Nexus 7 (323 ppi) it is severe.
> 
> 
> Please read the above linked thread, and if you have any tips or tricks that would allow me to properly display a BG on these devices and have reasonable foreground alignment, please let me (and the iRule team) know. I have been dead in the water on these devices for almost three weeks now, and support has no answers.



Sounds like a bug in the phone app where it doesn't know the phone resolution. Strange that it only scales the backgrounds though. I have no scaling of my background on my Samsung S2 or Kindle Fire. In fact, I got so far behind on programming the kindle that I just downloaded the samsung S2 handset to it. When I do this, it does not scale the background. It just shows up smaller in the center. It does however appear to scale the grid and button placement to the new higher resolution. So it seems the background isn't treated any different than the buttons. The grid for it gets physically larger, and because it's now larger than the image size, the image size just centers in the assigned grid space. My full screen backgrounds are jpg, with some png overlays.


I do know that if you try to force a button out of the screen area partway, the handset display bumps it back into place. But if this was your issue, it'd only affect the buttons near the edges.


If I had your problem and still couldn't sort it out I guess in the meantime i'd stick a squished background onto there to compensate for the stretching. Then when working in builder, swap the correct background in place just for use during programming and button placement, swap it back before saving.




Just a thought, are the buttons scaling? I know the placement matches the builder, but are you sure they are showing up in the same aspect ratio as in the builder? It would be interesting to create a large button and see if the same thing happens to it and makes it blurry from not matching the native resolution. Obviously your buttons are transparent, but well, I'm just trying to debug and get the brain cells working.


----------



## CentralCoaster

If the app is in fact stretching backgrounds but not buttons, another option is to use a large button as a background. I know this makes it a ***** to add things to the screen, but it would fix all the other headaches. If you add a delay command it won't show half transparent. It also has to be added before anything else on the page. You can replace the first button on the page with background image, then recreate the button at the bottom of the list. iRule does not let you rearrange the display order of buttons or feedback.



When you click on the handset tab in builder, do all the resolutions in there show up properly?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23873492
> 
> 
> How do the pressed button states work? If you leave the panel do they revert? Would be useful kind of as a poor man's feedback. I've faked pressed button states on my handsets, either using feedback to light up the button, or dumping it to a different page with a graphic highlighting the button.



The default template has two icon sets, the main icon and then that icon with a glowing blue surround. When you touch the button it displays the glowing blue surround so you can visualize the button press. This is important to my co-worker who still has a flip phone and has barely used any touch device. He seems to peck at it like it is a mechanical keyboard and often the Nexus doesn't read his press for some reason. I can use the same tablet and hit the right button all day long without an issue. Having the pressed button state would help him learn, plus it looks cool.


----------



## bryansj

OK, after getting pretty deep into copying over my Nexus 7 2013 config over to an iPad Mini I've hit a snag. I am trying to convert one of my app launchers from Android to iOS. With Android it is easy, you just look the app up in Google Play store and copy the code from the URL. I see that iOS isn't that easy.


I'm trying to launch the Yamaha AV Controller from iRule. I have a device settings page where you can access all the commands which is already built into their app. Next I will need an iOS URL for launch a mouse and keyboard app that I haven't picked out yet.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23874238
> 
> 
> OK, after getting pretty deep into copying over my Nexus 7 2013 config over to an iPad Mini I've hit a snag. I am trying to convert one of my app launchers from Android to iOS. With Android it is easy, you just look the app up in Google Play store and copy the code from the URL. I see that iOS isn't that easy.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to launch the Yamaha AV Controller from iRule. I have a device settings page where you can access all the commands which is already built into their app. Next I will need an iOS URL for launch a mouse and keyboard app that I haven't picked out yet.



Typically, if the app you are trying to launch permits it, you can use the app name you see in iOS followed by :// as the URL for the app. So to launch Apple Remote app, you would use remote://





Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23873492
> 
> 
> How do the pressed button states work? If you leave the panel do they revert? Would be useful kind of as a poor man's feedback. I've faked pressed button states on my handsets, either using feedback to light up the button, or dumping it to a different page with a graphic highlighting the button.



Pressed is exactly that, Pressed. Meaning the image changes when you press it and reverts back to unpressed when you let go. Selected is where you press it and stays selected until you have another button deselect it. Typically done for Sources/Activities.





Alex


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23875042
> 
> 
> Typically, if the app you are trying to launch permits it, you can use the app name you see in iOS followed by :// as the URL for the app. So to launch Apple Remote app, you would use remote://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I read that on the support site. However, nothing I came up with launches the Yamaha app. The Apple Remote example remote:// doesn't really help anything. Why would it not be appleremote:// or apple_remote://. I've tried av_controller://, yamaha_av_controller://, av-controller-us://, and everything inbetween. From what I've read not all apps can be launched from iRule, only those that support URL launching which isn't very clear on figuring out what that would be.


I guess Android gets the +1 for app launching compared to iOS.


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23873556
> 
> 
> Sounds like a bug in the phone app where it doesn't know the phone resolution.



It is indeed a bug, but I am not certain whether it is in the builder, the runtime, or a combination of both, and after several more hours of trial and error this morning, I was able to find a way to work around it.


But I do appreciate you trying to help.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23875048
> 
> 
> Pressed is exactly that, Pressed. Meaning the image changes when you press it and reverts back to unpressed when you let go. Selected is where you press it and stays selected until you have another button deselect it. Typically done for Sources/Activities.
> 
> 
> Alex



I understand that. My question is, say you use "Selected". Does the button state reset when you leave the page and come back? Or the panel? Or only when you exit the entire program or push it a 2nd time?


I'd try it out but my gf is out of town, she has the only iOS device.



BTW, I have to say despite all the tedious effort and creative programming, and frustrating builder cloud program, this setup is frickin awesome. Keep up the hard work guys. I've worked in quite a few filthy expensive homes with Creston or whatever systems that paid a lot of money for cookie cutter features or broken custom programming.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23873483
> 
> 
> That is because you are making the touch area smaller than the button size. That little button image actually has a lot of transparent space around it.
> 
> 
> I used a program to trim EVERY button down that I use. Makes them easy to position, especially on a small screen. I use pixlr.com. Getting the images onto your computer is tricky though. In google Chrome, browse the image library, hold ctrl and left click and drag the image onto your start menu, then desktop. then you have to rename it, open it in pixlr, trim the image size, then reupload it to iRule.
> 
> 
> iRule should just do us all a favor and clean them up.



Thanks, that is very interesting and something that isn't easy to figure out


----------



## Larry M

Quick and probably easy question that I have been unable to figure out myself


Does anyone have a write up on how to setup IP devices? I've tried with my Panny BR player and I failed (solved with direct IR) and also tried with my JVC RS-45 projector and failed again (solved with blaster). Any advantage to IR over IP?


As a side note:

Anyone with a ITach Blaster that doesn't seem to get good range, send an e-mail to the MFG as you may have a bad blaster. My original blaster only worked from about 10' away with only direct line of sight. Global Cache sent me a new one and the new one works from 15' out (all I've tested and needed) and has a much large radius as it hits both my lutron lighting and projector


----------



## CentralCoaster

The only advantage of IR is maybe some toggle buttons on the remote that aren't available over IP. IP will have way more controls, discrete commands that are otherwise buried in menus, and feedback if you pay for it. I use both IR and IP(actually RS232) on my receiver.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

IR is better for ramping volume up and down, because it has built in support for repeating commands (e.g. when you press and hold the volume up or down button). If you want the volume control for a device to behave just like it does with the original remote, then you have to go with IR (but it takes a bit of fine tuning to get it right with iRule).


However, there are often RS-232 or IP commands to go directly to specific volume levels, or to go up/down by larger increments, and if you use those then you don't need IR for volume. My receiver has 0.5dB volume increments and I couldn't live with just a volume up/down button using IP or RS-232, so I created a page with buttons to go directly to my most-used volume levels.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23881559
> 
> 
> IR is better for ramping volume up and down, because it has built in support for repeating commands (e.g. when you press and hold the volume up or down button). If you want the volume control for a device to behave just like it does with the original remote, then you have to go with IR (but it takes a bit of fine tuning to get it right with iRule).



Maybe I got lucky, but I have no problem with repeating commands via IP. I have my Denon 3313 controlled via IP and the volume button on the remote works great. Push and hold and the volume goes up smoothly just like the factory remote.


----------



## Larry M

Does anyone have a write up on how to setup IP for a JVC RS45 or Denon 3808?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23882248
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a write up on how to setup IP for a JVC RS45 or Denon 3808?



iRule has support website where a bunch of tutorials are found. Denon/Marantz and JVC are some of them:


Here is denon/marantz: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/463510-denon-avr-ip-control 

Here is JVC: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/550599-jvc-rsxx-projector-ip-control 





Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23876884
> 
> 
> I understand that. My question is, say you use "Selected". Does the button state reset when you leave the page and come back? Or the panel? Or only when you exit the entire program or push it a 2nd time?
> 
> 
> I'd try it out but my gf is out of town, she has the only iOS device.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I have to say despite all the tedious effort and creative programming, and frustrating builder cloud program, this setup is frickin awesome. Keep up the hard work guys. I've worked in quite a few filthy expensive homes with Creston or whatever systems that paid a lot of money for cookie cutter features or broken custom programming.




Button only resets if you exit the program entirely OR if you setup the necessary group tags, where you press another button, lets say Power Off and all your sources get "deselected". Pushing it second time will not do anything unless you specify this as part of a Variable. Makes sense?




Alex


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8350_50#post_23305926
> 
> 
> I am trying to implement keyboard functionality to the iphone 5. I do see a iPhone 5 keyboard layout in irules image library, but not able to find proper blank icons. I tried to create some, and they dont sit well on the layout.. its a nightmare.
> 
> I have already done this on my iPad, using the Keyboard layout image as a static background, and adding transparent icons and assigning EventGhost alphanumerical commands.
> 
> 
> Anyone has these blank icons for iphone 5 keyboard layouts?



Are you able to find a way to line up your transparent icons on top of the background icons perfectly?

I have a background image, but lining up the transparent icons is a pain?

Any help is welcomed.


Thanks


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23895556
> 
> 
> Are you able to find a way to line up your transparent icons on top of the background icons perfectly?
> 
> I have a background image, but lining up the transparent icons is a pain?
> 
> Any help is welcomed.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I found that re-sizing the buttons (change their height and width in the builder) helped line it up. Also... just to let you guys know, pixel level option to the builder is coming, where you can choose to have a grid or not. This will help you line up your images better.





Alex


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23896649
> 
> 
> I found that re-sizing the buttons (change their height and width in the builder) helped line it up. Also... just to let you guys know, pixel level option to the builder is coming, where you can choose to have a grid or not. This will help you line up your images better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Will this be configurable per page, per panel, per handset, or once for your whole builder account? I really hope it's per page, as I can envision having some pages where I'll want the grid and others where I'll want the tweakability of pixel by pixel.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23896686
> 
> 
> Will this be configurable per page, per panel, per handset, or once for your whole builder account? I really hope it's per page, as I can envision having some pages where I'll want the grid and others where I'll want the tweakability of pixel by pixel.


Per page.


SC


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23895556
> 
> 
> Are you able to find a way to line up your transparent icons on top of the background icons perfectly?
> 
> I have a background image, but lining up the transparent icons is a pain?
> 
> Any help is welcomed.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes i was able to implement a keyboard on my ipad as well as the recent Note 3. You gotta use some small size blank icons and resize their width and height in properties panel, you might have to arrange the row/column based on how much the icons are moving side by side or by height. Now you will be able to do it more easily with pixel level control in the new update.


iRule, the updates sound fantastic, some of these are much awaited updates...

Now have to figure out how to use them... two of favourite updates are.. multi-select/edit option and the full resolution grid. Denon Module is a great add on, although i had a fully functional denon avr page but i still brought the module out of inquisitiveness. AVR is one of my favourite part in Home Theater lets see what this module offers.


A request that you could look in the future upgrade.

Flexibility with converting landscape mode to potrait mode within the builder.. copying each element button to the new mode is a pain.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23884803
> 
> 
> iRule has support website where a bunch of tutorials are found. Denon/Marantz and JVC are some of them:
> 
> 
> Here is denon/marantz: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/463510-denon-avr-ip-control
> 
> Here is JVC: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/550599-jvc-rsxx-projector-ip-control
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Just tried setting up my JVC projector and it worked










Thanks for your help!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23895556
> 
> 
> Are you able to find a way to line up your transparent icons on top of the background icons perfectly?
> 
> I have a background image, but lining up the transparent icons is a pain?
> 
> Any help is welcomed.
> 
> 
> Thanks



iRule has released the builder with 3.3 version of the app, that now supports full resolution grid for new pages you create. Click on OPTIONS=>SETTINGS.





Alex


----------



## nosdude

I just purchased a DVDO iScan Duo video processor, and I am looking for feedbacks.


I would welcome any help in learning how to create one, and I'll share with the forum.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23909929
> 
> 
> I just purchased a DVDO iScan Duo video processor, and I am looking for feedbacks.
> 
> 
> I would welcome any help in learning how to create one, and I'll share with the forum.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.



We use Docklight to see what the feedback is sent from equipment is. Here is tutorial: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/738153-docklight-scripting-tool-tutorial 


You can then send an email to [email protected] with screenshots and we can help you get the feedback all setup.




Alex


----------



## s.bradford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23909068
> 
> 
> iRule has released the builder with 3.3 version of the app, that now supports full resolution grid for new pages you create. Click on OPTIONS=>SETTINGS.


My Gawd! Multiple selections too.


Alex... is there a changelog online somewhere?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23909068
> 
> 
> iRule has released the builder with 3.3 version of the app, that now supports full resolution grid for new pages you create. Click on OPTIONS=>SETTINGS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Be careful not to convert your Android templates to full res. Nothing stops you from converting the panel and then all the buttons are messed up upon syncing. Luckily I just did one panel as a test.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.bradford*  /t/1351981/irule/9000#post_23911212
> 
> 
> My Gawd! Multiple selections too.
> 
> 
> Alex... is there a changelog online somewhere?


 http://iruleathome.com/support/irule-release-notes5


----------



## cheezit73


Hey guys,

 

For those of you involved in the recent discussion regarding ipad 1's and iRule having difficulty the new version seems to have fixed the problems.  I have been using it all day and it is very responsive and has yet to crash or freeze.  Also some of my other apps were freezing or not working right and those are better now to.  The release notes mention something about fixing a memory leak and that would make a lot of sense as to what was wrong!


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/8970#post_23881664
> 
> 
> Maybe I got lucky, but I have no problem with repeating commands via IP. I have my Denon 3313 controlled via IP and the volume button on the remote works great. Push and hold and the volume goes up smoothly just like the factory remote.



It doesn't for me, not on android anyways with the 3133. I gave up on repeating volume awhile ago. Maybe I'll give the iphone a try. The denon has way too many volume steps and no way to reduce them.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Is the Denon module worth a damn? Does it do anything beyond just jumping into the front page of the denon app from within irule?


It'd be nice to demo it before buying. If it's the same architecture as the denon app then I guess I'll pass. But if there's some additional functionality, such as opening directly in specific pages in the denon app, such as, turn on pandora in zone 2, and go straight to the denon player view... The front pages of the denon app are cumbersome, and unnecessary once irule is setup properly.


----------



## Done Deal DR

I'm looking to get started with iRule, I've downloaded the trial and played around with it a bit and, at least for basic functions, it's pretty straightforward. What there doesn't seem to be a lot of information on is exactly what I would need hardware wise to actually get this to work. If there is a better place to post this please let me know or I can create a standalone thread if needed...







. It's a basic set up but I still don't know what I need as it is not clear on iRule's site what is needed for what.

*Equipment:*
Pioneer Elite SC-61 Receiver
Oppo BDP-103 Bluray Player
Sony HW50ES Projector
Cisco 9865HDC Cable Settop Box
Cisco 4642HDC Cable Settop Box


*Future EQ:*
Xbox One
Apple TV or some other music solution where an independant control screen is not needed? Music is all iTunes based right now on a PC.


I have a rackmounted 24 port Cisco switch that has more than enough ethernet connections for anything that may be needed. Currently the Pioneer receiver and Oppo have a hardwired ethernet connection along with an Xbox 360 that will be retired. I assume I will need an IP2IR to control IR blasters for the 2 Cisco settops, and it appears using different IR ports for each settop box will allow the individual box control I'm after. I want multiple concurrent remote connections possible, so it appears I need to stay in the itach line of Global Cache products.


For the remaining eqiupment, I'd like the best layer of control and feedback as possible. Do I need multiple IP2SL RS232's for the Pioneer receiver, Oppo BDP and Sony HW50ES, or can any or all of them have the same level of control by just the ethernet connection? My equipment is fairly common stuff around these parts, so I'm hoping you experts can set me straight as pointing 4 different remotes behind my head to "control" my theater is getting tiring.


----------



## bryansj

I'd start with IP control through the Ethernet ports on whatever equipment you have that supports it. First of all it would be free and second it would let you test those components during your iRule trial period.


----------



## Done Deal DR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_50#post_23914609
> 
> 
> I'd start with IP control through the Ethernet ports on whatever equipment you have that supports it. First of all it would be free and second it would let you test those components during your iRule trial period.



I'm pretty sure the Pioneer receiver and possibly the Oppo are IP controllable, but not 100% certain. The projector is not to my knowledge, but does have both a direct IR input and RS232 connection, and I'm assuming the RS232 input would be preferred?


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1351981/irule/9000#post_23914691
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Pioneer receiver and possibly the Oppo are IP controllable, but not 100% certain. The projector is not to my knowledge, but does have both a direct IR input and RS232 connection, and I'm assuming the RS232 input would be preferred?



Usually RS232 is better than IR. Or hell you can do both if you are picky. I have a lot of IP/RS232 feedback built into my system but am just using IR control for the projector, and it's sufficient. I use it for switching 3d modes, night vs. day memory settings, on, off. I don't really need feedback for that.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/9000#post_23913315
> 
> 
> Is the Denon module worth a damn? Does it do anything beyond just jumping into the front page of the denon app from within irule?
> 
> 
> It'd be nice to demo it before buying. If it's the same architecture as the denon app then I guess I'll pass. But if there's some additional functionality, such as opening directly in specific pages in the denon app, such as, turn on pandora in zone 2, and go straight to the denon player view... The front pages of the denon app are cumbersome, and unnecessary once irule is setup properly.



Denon Module is just like Onkyo/Integra module and is designed for use with Net/USB functions of the AVRs. So you see all the Pandora stations and select them with a touch and then see the cover art and controls.




Alex


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1351981/irule/9000#post_23914691
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Pioneer receiver and possibly the Oppo are IP controllable, but not 100% certain. The projector is not to my knowledge, but does have both a direct IR input and RS232 connection, and I'm assuming the RS232 input would be preferred?



The best advice I received in this thread was to start small. I initially thought I needed multiple ITachs to attack my simple setup, but it turns out 1 is more than enough.


I have my Denon receiver and cable box on a port 3 blaster with a splitter attaching another blaster in the theater controlling the lighting. Projector is controlled via IP and BR player is on port 2 IR eye.


I have the option to add both the Denon and BR player to IP which I'll probably do since I was successful doing IP with the projector


----------



## Done Deal DR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_50#post_23916468
> 
> 
> The best advice I received in this thread was to start small. I initially thought I needed multiple ITachs to attack my simple setup, but it turns out 1 is more than enough.
> 
> 
> I have my Denon receiver and cable box on a port 3 blaster with a splitter attaching another blaster in the theater controlling the lighting. Projector is controlled via IP and BR player is on port 2 IR eye.
> 
> 
> I have the option to add both the Denon and BR player to IP which I'll probably do since I was successful doing IP with the projector



I guess the main thing is that I want to avoid IR for all but the devices that I absolutely need to use it with, IR is not all that reliable and introduces a layer of lag. The problem is that I'm having a hard time ascertaining which equipment can actually be controlled via IP or RS232. I guess I will start with one IR gateway and maybe a serial gateway and go from there, I was just hoping with the very common equipment I have like the Sony HW50 projector and Oppo 103 people could tell me definitively what they are capable of.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1351981/irule/9000#post_23916978
> 
> 
> I guess the main thing is that I want to avoid IR for all but the devices that I absolutely need to use it with, IR is not all that reliable and introduces a layer of lag. The problem is that I'm having a hard time ascertaining which equipment can actually be controlled via IP or RS232. I guess I will start with one IR gateway and maybe a serial gateway and go from there, I was just hoping with the very common equipment I have like the Sony HW50 projector and Oppo 103 people could tell me definitively what they are capable of.



Looking at the list of equipment, the Sony projectors and Oppo BR players only list IR and RS232. Did a quick Google search and it appears the Oppo 103 does not do IP, the Oppo 105 does. I couldn't find anything definitive on the Sony projector.


I'm not sure how your room is built, but in mine I have conduit leading to multiple areas of the room as well as the projector. To control my lighting, I just ran a 3.5MM male to female extension cable from my utility room (where ITach is located) to my theater. You can do the same thing for IR to your projector.


I'm liking IP a lot on my projector, lots of controls and response seems very fast.


----------



## Done Deal DR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_50#post_23917114
> 
> 
> Looking at the list of equipment, the Sony projectors and Oppo BR players only list IR and RS232. Did a quick Google search and it appears the Oppo 103 does not do IP, the Oppo 105 does. I couldn't find anything definitive on the Sony projector.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how your room is built, but in mine I have conduit leading to multiple areas of the room as well as the projector. To control my lighting, I just ran a 3.5MM male to female extension cable from my utility room (where ITach is located) to my theater. You can do the same thing for IR to your projector.
> 
> 
> I'm liking IP a lot on my projector, lots of controls and response seems very fast.



Good info, thank you Larry! I just ordered one IR and one RS232 global cache itach so I can play around with it more. From iRules site it appears my Pioneer Elite supports IP direct gateway. It sounds like I may need one more RS232 gateway for the Oppo but this will at least get me started.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1351981/irule/9000#post_23917237
> 
> 
> Good info, thank you Larry! I just ordered one IR and one RS232 global cache itach so I can play around with it more. From iRules site it appears my Pioneer Elite supports IP direct gateway. It sounds like I may need one more RS232 gateway for the Oppo but this will at least get me started.



Depending on what you're looking out of the Oppo, you could just do IR.


----------



## RDHolmes

^


The OPPO 103, 103D and 105 all have the potential for IP Control.


OPPO has not published the IP codes yet.


Sometime in the future they will.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1351981/irule/9000#post_23917237
> 
> 
> Good info, thank you Larry! I just ordered one IR and one RS232 global cache itach so I can play around with it more. From iRules site it appears my Pioneer Elite supports IP direct gateway. It sounds like I may need one more RS232 gateway for the Oppo but this will at least get me started.



You should consider a iTach GC-100-12. It has 2 RS232 hookups and IR. The MAJOR downside of that though is it can only connect to one handset.


I use RS232 on my Denon AVR, and IP or IR for everything else. Then there's an IR blaster in the equipment closet for all the IR equipment, but in fact I use that for a few IR commands on the denon as well.


----------



## windshear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1351981/irule/9000#post_23917237
> 
> 
> Good info, thank you Larry! I just ordered one IR and one RS232 global cache itach so I can play around with it more. From iRules site it appears my Pioneer Elite supports IP direct gateway. It sounds like I may need one more RS232 gateway for the Oppo but this will at least get me started.



When you get to the Sony, either via ir or RS232 pm me and I will help. They don't use standard methods. Hopefully I can remember what I did. I initially ran my SonyVPLW95 projector via ir, then changed to RS232 as I wanted feedback. The RS232 is a bit flakey via my Global cache, I still haven't got to the bottom of that, its either my GC100-12 or my router(leaning towards the GC100-12 as I get buffer overruns. So the timing and response of command versus reply becomes an issue). I remember the ir working with no issues.


----------



## Larry M

Is 2 way communication via RS232 only or can IP do the same? Where does the feedback appear?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/9000#post_23920645
> 
> 
> Is 2 way communication via RS232 only or can IP do the same? Where does the feedback appear?



I'd say it depends on the device, but you can do 2-way with IP. I do with my Yamaha AVR. The feedback appears where you place the feedback widgets.


----------



## Done Deal DR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_50#post_23920306
> 
> 
> You should consider a iTach GC-100-12. It has 2 RS232 hookups and IR. The MAJOR downside of that though is it can only connect to one handset.
> 
> 
> I use RS232 on my Denon AVR, and IP or IR for everything else. Then there's an IR blaster in the equipment closet for all the IR equipment, but in fact I use that for a few IR commands on the denon as well.



Yeah, I really want multiple concurrent handset capability, for the minimal (for my small setup) additional cost of individual itach devices I don't see it as a big problem.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windshear*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_50#post_23920504
> 
> 
> When you get to the Sony, either via ir or RS232 pm me and I will help. They don't use standard methods. Hopefully I can remember what I did. I initially ran my SonyVPLW95 projector via ir, then changed to RS232 as I wanted feedback. The RS232 is a bit flakey via my Global cache, I still haven't got to the bottom of that, its either my GC100-12 or my router(leaning towards the GC100-12 as I get buffer overruns. So the timing and response of command versus reply becomes an issue). I remember the ir working with no issues.



Thanks, I will certainly take you up on that. It looks like the RS232 itach won't get here till mid next week and of course I've got some time getting initial configurations in place but I'll PM you within a few weeks or so I'm sure.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9000#post_23920813
> 
> 
> I'd say it depends on the device, but you can do 2-way with IP. I do with my Yamaha AVR. The feedback appears where you place the feedback widgets.



I didn't know there was a feedback widget in Irule...neat, I'll have to do some research


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/9000#post_23913315
> 
> 
> Is the Denon module worth a damn? Does it do anything beyond just jumping into the front page of the denon app from within irule?
> 
> 
> It'd be nice to demo it before buying. If it's the same architecture as the denon app then I guess I'll pass. But if there's some additional functionality, such as opening directly in specific pages in the denon app, such as, turn on pandora in zone 2, and go straight to the denon player view... The front pages of the denon app are cumbersome, and unnecessary once irule is setup properly.



I dont know about others, but i dont like it, money wasted!!


----------



## Done Deal DR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_50#post_23921741
> 
> 
> I didn't know there was a feedback widget in Irule...neat, I'll have to do some research



That's why I want 2-way on as much EQ as possible, I want as much feedback as possible from each piece. I don't know what all is possible right now, but I'm interested in at least volume info from receiver along with current listening mode info and whatever else is possible, info from Oppo on what is playing, stuff like that. If it means I need to buy another RS232 unit or two that's okay.


I'm looking forward to diving into this deeper!


----------



## heffneil

Hey guys been a long time irule user only on ipads. I just got a kindle fire 7" and I want to port my panels. I got them copies over and all but it looks terrible on my computer screen - yet looks fine on my kindle. I can't see the bottom row of buttons. Any ideas how I can fix this up? I need to modify the buttons on the bottom but I can't see them?


Thanks


Neil


EDIT: Ok I figured it out I picked the wrong device! I guess I just had to type it out to think about it more


----------



## Done Deal DR

I'm working on Feedback from my Pioneer receiver via IP. I read the manual and the example they gave for a Direct TV box was to place all of the queries on the Main page Entrance, set it to repeatable with a delay of 10-15 seconds, then add the feedback widgets to the actual page you want the feedback on. I tried that procedure but have no feedback, the widgets never appear on my device's screen. I also tried to add the same feedback queries to the Entrance of my Watch TV activity and still nothing.


I'm not sure where I'm going wrong, any ideas?


----------



## bryansj

Try clicking browse on the feedback tab and selecting community and search for pioneer. Grab what looks right and test it. That's how I got my Yamaha volume feedback working.


----------



## Done Deal DR

I'm not sure what the deal is... I got one of my GC RS232 boxes in and hooked it up to the Sony HW50 projector first, windshear is probably right that it will be tough because it didn't seem to respond to anything. I connected it to the bluray player and reconfigured the device to route the Oppo commands through it and it works great. The but here is that I can't get the feedback going for it either! I tried both the default codes available and user submitted and nothing.

*Here's what I'm doing:*

Create an Entrance at the first page of the Activity

Add all queries available for the device

Change it to repeatable with 10-15 second loop

Create a Panel off that same Activity

Add feedback widgets

Select Panel the widgets are on and select the Entrance created above in bottom left menu

Save

Update device

Open App... no feedback widgets












Edit - the only thing strange I see is on the actual handset, under the device both the Pioneer and Oppo show "Feedbacks - no feedbacks attached". Any ideas guys?


Edit 2 - Figured out how to associate the device to the feedback and it now shows on the handset, but I still don't have any feedback widgets for the Oppo on either of the test pages I made. The Pioneer IP feedbacks are now working, a small win!


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/9000#post_23921834
> 
> 
> I dont know about others, but i dont like it, money wasted!!



Well I've spent a ton of time trying to make fully functional screens for pandora, and internet radio. It's tough, and the feedback is only useful once you're playing music. It's easy to get lost in the menus switching stations, even trying to use macros, they are inconsistent. And Spotify launches into the menu system, it doesn't just start playing. I don't want to have to turn the projector on or go looking in the AV closet to navigate the menus.


So now for network sources I'm using the Denon web control embedded in irule, with a few buttons on top of it.. It's not pretty but it's all there and fully functional. The irule module sounds like it'd be a little cleaner setup, I just wish I could see it in action first before buying 2 or 3 copies of it.


----------



## cheezit73


Wow! Target is running a special that ends today, they gave me $200.00 for each of my working ipad 1st gens and I bought two new ipad mini's (Not Retina.)  I can not believe how much better everything runs on these especially iRule.  I guess the reality is that as iRule grows it will eventually leave older devices behind.  Hopefully these Mini's will get me through another few years of iRule upgrades!


----------



## R Harkness

I currently use an RTI remote system and I really like the ergonomics and it's rock solid reliability running a pretty complex (single room) home theater system. My main issue is the locked in nature of the beast, as it's like Crestron where I can't do any programming myself. That part definitely sucks.


I generally like the ergonomics of the RTI remotes, the combo of touch screen and buttons, but I'm also wondering if I could ever become an iRule person.


The first question has to do with my system and whether iRule could handle it. A run down of my equipment:


1. JVC projector.

2. Oppo Blu Ray Player

3. HD DVD player

4. Denon AV reciever (about 4 years old)

5. Apple TV

6. Lumagen 2041 video processor (very new product)

7. Scientific Atlanta cable box.


8. black out shades ((IR - remote)

9. horizontal masking system - Carada Masqurade. ((IR remote)

10. Side panel masking system (essentially a remote controlled curtain rail using a Somfy motor)

11. Projector lift (IR remote).

12 A few IR remote controlled LED bulbs that change color on command.

13. Lutron Grafik Eye 3000 for lighting scenes.


I'd expect the iRule system can probably handle all that and I hope it could learn codes from a remote somehow (since a few of the items, e.g. curtains, black out shades, LED bulbs, projector lift...don't have data base codes as far as I know, and my RTI guy had to learn from the original remotes).


One thing I'm concerned with is the masking system. The two systems, Carada Masquerade and the Side panel masking system, are used in conjunction using macro commands to become a 4-way masking system. I vary my projected image size all the time, so I have about 20 macros for different image sizes on my RTI remote. Since the Carada masking only has 2 pre-set stopping points, and the curtain system has only 5, my RTI guy used those pre-set points as "home base" for various image sizes, so each part of the masking system goes to it's original pre-set point, and then each is further nudged in the macro command to widen, or narrow a bit more to the new desired pre-set size. (And while it does this, it also sends a signal to my projector to turn it's lens pattern on as I adjust the image size while the masking is changing).


It was a ***** to get that all programmed and to my surprise it worked, and has worked flawlessly for years now. And I'm terrified of losing that particular feature of my system in moving to something like iRule. Is it likely iRule could handle it?


And a couple other questions:


1. How does iRule handle "press and hold" functions on an ipad/iphone? For instance, my projector lift requires a press-and-hold for about 13 seconds as it rises up. Also, when my masking is changing size and I'm adjusting the zoom, lens shift of my projector, those require press and hold for a while as well, as the projector zooms in and out.


2. Does iRule know when devices are on or off in terms of running things reliably? My RTI system is perfect with this.


3. What about incorporating new discrete codes? Sometimes certain discrete codes are not in an on-line database and later they are posted by someone (e.g. RS232 discrete codes) for the action you want. Can those be incorporated into the commands?


That's all I can think of. Any wisdom/info would be appreciated.


Many thanks.


----------



## R Harkness

Bump ^^^^


----------



## kriktsemaj99

For question 1, holding a button repeats the command (at a rate that you set). If these are IR commands (which they seem to be in your case) then each command also has a built in repeat count. The combination of these two repeat methods should allow you to get the same effect by holding a button in iRule as you do with the original IR remote.


For 2, it's best if you use only discrete on and off commands (so you can issue them without knowing if a device is already on or off). If you only have power toggle commands, I'm not sure if iRule is able to keep track of the current state (early versions couldn't, but I'm not sure about the latest version).


For 3, yes you can easily add new device codes in the iRule Builder. For RS-232 or IP (network) devices that are already supported you can see all the device strings, and just add any missing ones. Or you can create new devices from scratch if they are not already in the database. IR commands in the iRule database are not visible, but you can still add new ones if you have the codes.


I'll send you a PM with more info.


----------



## R Harkness

Thank you for the answers.


I understand iRule doesn't have the type of "if/then" system logic as my RTI system has, and that one uses "flags" to try to get around such issues?


ETA: Also, I logged on to the iRule site to give it the advertised "free try." I did some very quick input of a few devices, got to the page where you can start assigning motions, gestures etc to specific devices. But...now what?


I had presumed I could download whatever work I'd just done on to my iPad to see how it looks (after downloading the iRule app). But I see no options on this last page they've put me on to do anything more. Now that I've selected a gesture or two for my Oppo player, there's no other indications of the next step. No "next" button or "finish/complete" button. Just "buy now" or "sign out" etc.


How do I "finish" the quick trial set up (I just input my projector/av receiver and blu ray player) and download the result on to my ipad?


Thanks.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness*  /t/1351981/irule/9030#post_23936846
> 
> 
> Thank you for the answers.
> 
> 
> I understand iRule doesn't have the type of "if/then" system logic as my RTI system has, and that one uses "flags" to try to get around such issues?
> 
> 
> ETA: Also, I logged on to the iRule site to give it the advertised "free try." I did some very quick input of a few devices, got to the page where you can start assigning motions, gestures etc to specific devices. But...now what?
> 
> 
> I had presumed I could download whatever work I'd just done on to my iPad to see how it looks (after downloading the iRule app). But I see no options on this last page they've put me on to do anything more. Now that I've selected a gesture or two for my Oppo player, there's no other indications of the next step. No "next" button or "finish/complete" button. Just "buy now" or "sign out" etc.
> 
> 
> How do I "finish" the quick trial set up (I just input my projector/av receiver and blu ray player) and download the result on to my ipad?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Rich,


The download is referred to as syncing and is initiated from your ipad. See the tutorial on the iRule site: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/469425


----------



## R Harkness

Thank you!


----------



## R Harkness

It was certainly easy to make a few demo pages (only to play with on the iPad, none of which actually work my equipment of course). I brought it into my projector room, with my other RTI hand held remote, and sort of

went through the motions with the iPad as if it were the remote. Still not sure if I can go for an all touch-screen experience, as the hand held remote still felt a lot more handy and intuitive.


----------



## bryansj

I just received this from Yamaha Tech Support. I've been fighting with HDMI Output switching on a new RX-V775 AV receiver using commands from some PDF that was updated around 2011. I have a RX-V871 AV receiver and the PDF commands worked, but on the RX-V775 it did nothing.


On the pre 2013 YNCA commands the HDMI Output was @MAIN:HDMIOUTPUT=OUT1 (or OUT2, OUT1 + 2, or Off). For the 2013 YNCA commands it changed to @SYS:HDMIOUTPUT1=On (or Off) and @SYS:HDMIOUTPUT2=On (or Off). There is also the IR Hex code for HDMIOUT Toggle @SYS:REMOTECODE=7A85-35CA (haven't tested this yet).


My updated Yamaha AVR IP device is shared as "Yamaha RX-V AVR IP (Extended IP)". I've added the HDMI Outputs for pre 2013 as well as the new ones, plus Pandora controls.

Yamaha_RX-V675-RX-A3030_CX-A5000_IP_RS-232c_Command_Spec_USA_07-22-2013.zip 1987k .zip file


----------



## Done Deal DR

Just bumping my request, has anyone got feedbacks working on an Oppo BDP-103 via rs232? It works for all normal functions I've tried but I can't get any feedbacks working from the unit.


----------



## dharel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1351981/irule/9030#post_23941042
> 
> 
> Just bumping my request, has anyone got feedbacks working on an Oppo BDP-103 via rs232? It works for all normal functions I've tried but I can't get any feedbacks working from the unit.



You need to send a command to the player to set Verbose Mode = 3. Not sure how this is done in iRule. In Roomie, the command is 'RS232 VERBOSE 3'.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1351981/irule/9030#post_23941428
> 
> 
> You need to send a command to the player to set Verbose Mode = 3. Not sure how this is done in iRule. In Roomie, the command is 'RS232 VERBOSE 3'.



In iRule there is a command called Verbose Mode.




Alex


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dharel*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_50#post_23941428
> 
> 
> You need to send a command to the player to set Verbose Mode = 3. Not sure how this is done in iRule. In Roomie, the command is 'RS232 VERBOSE 3'.



Yes, with iRule (I have a Oppo 93) I believe it is the same codes...Under your Device (OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232) -> Network Codes look for VERBOSE3 MODE (data=#SVM 3\x0D) you will have to send this at least once when the player is turned on but I often send it in many of my macros.


jidelite


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> I'd expect the iRule system can probably handle all that and I hope it could learn codes from a remote somehow (since a few of the items, e.g. curtains, black out shades, LED bulbs, projector lift...don't have data base codes as far as I know, and my RTI guy had to learn from the original remotes).



pretty easy to do. the iTach has a learning feature. I've used it on various remotes.


> Quote:
> One thing I'm concerned with is the masking system.
> 
> It was a ***** to get that all programmed and to my surprise it worked, and has worked flawlessly for years now. And I'm terrified of losing that particular feature of my system in moving to something like iRule. Is it likely iRule could handle it?



I don't see why not, assuming the irule can rely on it being in the same starting position.


> Quote:
> 1. How does iRule handle "press and hold" functions on an ipad/iphone? For instance, my projector lift requires a press-and-hold for about 13 seconds as it rises up. Also, when my masking is changing size and I'm adjusting the zoom, lens shift of my projector, those require press and hold for a while as well, as the projector zooms in and out.



On android, the press and hold is useless for volume.. So I don't know how it'd work for a lift. But better than that, you can create a custom command that repeats for probably 13 seconds. With some trial and error, a quick touch of a button will lift it all the way.



> Quote:
> 2. Does iRule know when devices are on or off in terms of running things reliably? My RTI system is perfect with this.



No, not at all. I mean it can "know" on devices with feedback, but doesn't have any logic with which to control them. Despite that I don't have a problem with that, but it definitely has to be taken into consideration in how you set up macros and where to use toggle vs. discreet commands.


> Quote:
> 3. What about incorporating new discrete codes? Sometimes certain discrete codes are not in an on-line database and later they are posted by someone (e.g. RS232 discrete codes) for the action you want. Can those be incorporated into the commands?



I found on my Denon AVR, there's quite a few commands and especially feedback not in the online database. Luckily, Denon publishes their IP/RS232 codes and feedback. A bit of a learning curve but yes they can be added, completely worth the trouble. IR as well, whether learned from the remote, or converted into HEX from whatever format others have it in. (Sometimes easier said than done.)


> Quote:
> ETA: Also, I logged on to the iRule site to give it the advertised "free try." I did some very quick input of a few devices, got to the page where you can start assigning motions, gestures etc to specific devices. But...now what?



The free part of it isn't very convincing in my opinion, so if you don't hate it you'll love the rest of it when working with feedbacks and your own organization and custom buttons.


----------



## R Harkness

Thanks for that very informative reply, CentralCoaster.


----------



## Done Deal DR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jidelite*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_50#post_23941691
> 
> 
> Yes, with iRule (I have a Oppo 93) I believe it is the same codes...Under your Device (OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232) -> Network Codes look for VERBOSE3 MODE (data=#SVM 3\x0D) you will have to send this at least once when the player is turned on but I often send it in many of my macros.
> 
> 
> jidelite



That is great info, I will give that a shot tonight by adding it to the BD activity entrance page, maybe set it to repeat every 5-10 minutes or something?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1351981/irule/9030#post_23943410
> 
> 
> That is great info, I will give that a shot tonight by adding it to the BD activity entrance page, maybe set it to repeat every 5-10 minutes or something?



You should only have to send it once.




Alex


----------



## Done Deal DR

I haven't been able to get the feedbacks working for my Oppo BDP-103 connected via RS232.


Here are my entrance queries setup for this activity. I have each page in this activity set to use this entrance query, it only lists the last page I added. Is this a problem, do multiple sets of entrance queries need to be made with each page having it's own dedicated query set? The Pioneer feedback works on all pages so I doubt this is the case.

 


They are setup for repeat at 15 sec loop. The Pioneers work fine but the Oppo's do nothing. I am unsure of the 2 Verbose codes, one says "VERBOSE3 MODE" and the other "QUERY VERBOSE MODE". Should I remove the second?

 


Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Done Deal DR

Well for no good reason most all of them are working now.


It looks like I've got:

Power State

Disc Type

Audio Type

Video Output

Playback State

Title Elapsed time


The only one that doesn't seem to be working at this time is Chapter/Track Elapsed time. I can live without that. For some reason it doesn't report when I go into an App such as Pandora or Netflix (it just says "HOME MENU" even though I'm no longer in the Home Menu), that would be nice to have.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1351981/irule/9030#post_23945561
> 
> 
> Well for no good reason most all of them are working now.
> 
> 
> It looks like I've got:
> 
> Power State
> 
> Disc Type
> 
> Audio Type
> 
> Video Output
> 
> Playback State
> 
> Title Elapsed time
> 
> 
> The only one that doesn't seem to be working at this time is Chapter/Track Elapsed time. I can live without that. For some reason it doesn't report when I go into an App such as Pandora or Netflix (it just says "HOME MENU" even though I'm no longer in the Home Menu), that would be nice to have.



I would suggest increasing your delays from 0.2 seconds are that may be too fast. From my extensive personal experience, 0.5 seconds works best.




Alex


----------



## Done Deal DR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_50#post_23945722
> 
> 
> I would suggest increasing your delays from 0.2 seconds are that may be too fast. From my extensive personal experience, 0.5 seconds works best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks for the tip Alex. It's fairly hard to find good info like that on threads this large... I went ahead and adjusted all of my Entrance queries with a .5 second delay as you suggested.


----------



## jedimastergrant

Looking to buy an iPad to use iRule in my dedicated room with an insteon lighting setup and all equipment outside room.


My question is what size screen is ideal? Is the iPad mini too small to set up all of the icons. I have seen iRule on a friends full size ipad and I am just wondering if the mini has enough screen real estate.


There are some great Black Friday deals out there for the mini. I think walmart has it for $300 with a $100 gift card. So after using the gift card for groceries or something that you would buy anyway the mini is tempting at $200.


Anyone out there with a mini that wishes their screen was bigger?


----------



## 123BigRed

I use the iPad Mini to control Insteon Lighting and my full home theatre.


the real estate on the mini is not an issue - I've got 3 pages for lighting broken up by floors.


The one issue I have with iRules and Insteon is that each time I go to the lighting page it takes about 15-20 seconds for the handshake and to draw the images.


I'm looking at the new mini with the much faster processor hoping that helps.


I've also talked to support about this and I understand they are looking at options to improve performance.


----------



## nydennis

Hi all,


I am having a hard time getting the sony to respond to the IP control. It will not start up via iRule. I was wondering if I have to set the built in switch on the receiver to always be active in order for it to push the power on, etc?



Just bought the iRule pro today. It will control


Sony ES5800 Receiver

Dune Smart Player

DirectV Genie Client

Epson 6030UB (Via Serial I guess)

Panasonic G20 (Serial or IR dunno)

Security Camera


Future upgrades will be lighting, projector screen control, etc


----------



## nydennis

Went into the settings on my ES Receiver and set the ethernet to be active all the time. Starts up now no problem when I click an action


----------



## jedimastergrant

Is anyone else experiencing the long load times with insteon? I doubt it is a function of having a slower processor but I want to make sure before I buy a mini myself.


----------



## NicksHitachi

Anyone using WeMo?


This looks very interesting:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8512842&sku=BEN-101763957&cm_re=Homepage-_-Zone2_5-_-CatId_21_BEN-101763957 


And cheap too. Any idea if irule can control these?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/9030#post_23963474
> 
> 
> Anyone using WeMo?
> 
> 
> This looks very interesting:
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8512842&sku=BEN-101763957&cm_re=Homepage-_-Zone2_5-_-CatId_21_BEN-101763957
> 
> 
> And cheap too. Any idea if irule can control these?



Yes. Device codes are in the builder for these. Look under COMMUNITY tab of the builder when browsing for devices.





Alex


----------



## mijotter

I have lights hooked up to an Insteon outlet, and will also have some lamps as well to a couple other of their plug in modules here: http://www.smarthome.com/2457D2/LampLinc-INSTEON-Plug-In-Lamp-Dimmer-Module-Dual-Band-2-Pin/p.aspx 


I've been searching but cannot find exactly what i'm looking for.


I need to know exactly what hardware is needed to control these Insteon outlets and plug in modules with irule on my tablet.


Thank you.


----------



## eatenbacktolife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9030#post_23967390
> 
> 
> I have lights hooked up to an Insteon outlet, and will also have some lamps as well to a couple other of their plug in modules here: http://www.smarthome.com/2457D2/LampLinc-INSTEON-Plug-In-Lamp-Dimmer-Module-Dual-Band-2-Pin/p.aspx
> 
> 
> I've been searching but cannot find exactly what i'm looking for.
> 
> 
> I need to know exactly what hardware is needed to control these Insteon outlets and plug in modules with irule on my tablet.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Do you have a global cache with serial port? If so all you need is a PLM. Insteon codes are already in Irule builder.

http://www.smarthome.com/2413S/PowerLinc-Modem-INSTEON-Serial-Interface-Dual-Band/p.aspx 


If you don't have the global cache already, you should check out PLM + ISY994. It's more expensive, but the ISY is neat device.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eatenbacktolife*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_100#post_23967930
> 
> 
> Do you have a global cache with serial port? If so all you need is a PLM. Insteon codes are already in Irule builder.
> 
> http://www.smarthome.com/2413S/PowerLinc-Modem-INSTEON-Serial-Interface-Dual-Band/p.aspx
> 
> 
> If you don't have the global cache already, you should check out PLM + ISY994. It's more expensive, but the ISY is neat device.



Interesting.


So, one could have Insteon devices throughout the home, controlled by iRule, via the PowerLinc Modem - INSTEON Serial Interface (Dual-Band) you linked above?


If this is a reliable solution, it could be an attractive alternative to Lutron RadioRa 2, which I have been considering.


Afters some quick research, It appears the SwitchLinc Family of products will also create a mesh network over RF? Anyone know what standard (Zigbee, etec) they use? In my house I have concerns about the viability of a powerline network as my Digi Portserver (serial controller) is located in a room with a balanced power sub-panel. Therefore, I don't know if powerline signals can make it through the transformer in that panel to the rest of the electrical wiring in the house, where the switches would be connected.


Thanks for any further info.


Mark


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23968346
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> So, one could have Insteon devices throughout the home, controlled by iRule, via the PowerLinc Modem - INSTEON Serial Interface (Dual-Band) you linked above?
> 
> 
> If this is a reliable solution, it could be an attractive alternative to Lutron RadioRa 2, which I have been considering.
> 
> 
> Afters some quick research, It appears the SwitchLinc Family of products will also create a mesh network over RF? Anyone know what standard (Zigbee, etec) they use? In my house I have concerns about the viability of a powerline network as my Digi Portserver (serial controller) is located in a room with a balanced power sub-panel. Therefore, I don't know if powerline signals can make it through the transformer in that panel to the rest of the electrical wiring in the house, where the switches would be connected.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any further info.
> 
> 
> Mark



Yep. This is exactly what myself and many others are doing for control of lighting, etc. I even run mine through a digi portserver just like you would be. Works beautifully. There is a good chance you are correct though about the transformer causing problems. Insteon's powerline communications can be pretty sensitive to devices which will disrupt the signals (surge protectors, ups, etc.). This is where the dual band (powerline + rf) comes in. If you have a dual band plm (or a powerline only plm and some other dual device on the same side as the plm) within range of a dual band device on the other side of the transformer, they will act as a "bridge" for the signaling. And as far as the standard for insteon's rf, there is none (other than their own). Its proprietary (900 MHz, iirc).


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_100#post_23968403
> 
> 
> Yep. This is exactly what myself and many others are doing for control of lighting, etc. I even run mine through a digi portserver just like you would be. Works beautifully. There is a good chance you are correct though about the transformer causing problems. Insteon's powerline communications can be pretty sensitive to devices which will disrupt the signals (surge protectors, ups, etc.). This is where the dual band (powerline + rf) comes in. If you have a dual band plm (or a powerline only plm and some other dual device on the same side as the plm) within range of a dual band device on the other side of the transformer, they will act as a "bridge" for the signaling. And as far as the standard for insteon's rf, there is none (other than their own). Its proprietary (900 MHz, iirc).



Sounds great; will have to investigate further. What is the typical range for the RF signal? RadioRa 2 is 35 feet from the controller.


Mark


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23968591
> 
> 
> Sounds great; will have to investigate further. What is the typical range for the RF signal? RadioRa 2 is 35 feet from the controller.
> 
> 
> Mark



Obviously as with any wireless communications, it very much depends on the situation - In a metal junction box or a building with thick concrete walls? Not much. In the middle of a field? Whole lot more. I'd say for the average situation, 30ish feet would be about right.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23968591
> 
> 
> Sounds great; will have to investigate further. What is the typical range for the RF signal? RadioRa 2 is 35 feet from the controller.
> 
> 
> Mark



Each Dual-Band switch, dimmer, keypad, etc acts as a repeater.




Alex


----------



## mijotter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eatenbacktolife*  /t/1351981/irule/9030#post_23967930
> 
> 
> Do you have a global cache with serial port? If so all you need is a PLM. Insteon codes are already in Irule builder.
> 
> http://www.smarthome.com/2413S/PowerLinc-Modem-INSTEON-Serial-Interface-Dual-Band/p.aspx
> 
> 
> If you don't have the global cache already, you should check out PLM + ISY994. It's more expensive, but the ISY is neat device.



Which Global Cache would I need. I also have some equipment I want integrated in irule as well. Will I need a Global Cache regardless to control the equipment?


Also, can the ISY be used to control equipment? I have a Sony BD player, Pioneer AVR, and JVC projector. If I go that route will I even need irule at that point?


----------



## eatenbacktolife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23969232
> 
> 
> Which Global Cache would I need. I also have some equipment I want integrated in irule as well. Will I need a Global Cache regardless to control the equipment?
> 
> 
> Also, can the ISY be used to control equipment? I have a Sony BD player, Pioneer AVR, and JVC projector. If I go that route will I even need irule at that point?



You should put which model numbers you have to see if they have IP control, or ask iRule support. I "think" all three of those manufacturers support IP control via iRule depending on model.


If that's the case, you might be able to skate by without buying a global cache.


You will still need iRule. ISY is an automation controller, but I think it's worth the price difference over an Itach serial or GC-100 solely for Insteon.


IRule also has an additional ISY module that is pretty cool (although it's an addition expense)


----------



## mijotter

Yeah I already have irule on my Kindle Fire.


Sony BDP 5100

Pioneer 1222k

JVC RS-46


IF I did need a Glbal Cache would the GC-100-06 be the one? Would that one be able to handle the equipment and the Insteon lighting as well?


The ISY is a little too rich for my blood but we'll see once I have all this stuff figured out.


----------



## eatenbacktolife

Do you have it working and controlling your devices already? All those appear to be IP controllable.


GC-100-6 is great if you need serial and IR. The downside to these is only one handset can connect at a time.


I have 4 GC-100 across the house and I'm slowly moving away from them for this reason. I use multiple handsets and for light control it was a no go. It could be perfect for you if you understand the limitations.


Itach can have multiple connections, but one serial itach is $100.


EDIT: Also, keep in mind you need the PLM no matter which way you go


----------



## mijotter

Should I buy the GC-100-06 new or used?


Do you know if irule can control this module? http://www.smarthome.com/2456S3/ApplianceLinc-Relay-INSTEON-Plug-in-Appliance-Control-Module-3-pin/p.aspx 


or does it have to be dual band?



I also have one these http://www.smarthome.com/2457D2/LampLinc-INSTEON-Plug-In-Lamp-Dimmer-Module-Dual-Band-2-Pin/p.aspx already in use. Could that be used as an access point for the 3 pin module?


Sorry for all the questions, just trying to wrap my brain around all this crazy 21st century technology.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23970836
> 
> 
> Should I buy the GC-100-06 new or used?
> 
> 
> Do you know if irule can control this module? http://www.smarthome.com/2456S3/ApplianceLinc-Relay-INSTEON-Plug-in-Appliance-Control-Module-3-pin/p.aspx
> 
> 
> or does it have to be dual band?
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one these http://www.smarthome.com/2457D2/LampLinc-INSTEON-Plug-In-Lamp-Dimmer-Module-Dual-Band-2-Pin/p.aspx already in use. Could that be used as an access point for the 3 pin module?
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just trying to wrap my brain around all this crazy 21st century technology.



I was doing some research today, and read that any of the Insteon Dual-Band products act as a repeater. Someone posted that above, I see!


Mark


----------



## heffneil

I just moved my setup to a kindle fire HD 7". I see the icon for the device drawer and I can't for the life of me figure out how to get it open. How do I do that so I can figure out why none of my stuff is working. Its very strange. My gateways and pages are copied from my ipads which work.


Any thoughts?


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23969042
> 
> 
> Each Dual-Band switch, dimmer, keypad, etc acts as a repeater.
> 
> 
> Alex



I definitely think I can make an Insteon setup work for me. I even have a solution to extend the serial controller outside my equipment room, so it can plug into my "normal" house electrical circuits, and bypass my balanced power sub-panel.


I am actually excited, as this is a lot cheaper than RadioRa2, and I can do a lot more automation than what I was planning.


For those using it, I would appreciate comments on how you have it integrated in iRule. I was thinking a mix of Insteon remotes and keypads along with iRule would be useful.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## eatenbacktolife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23970836
> 
> 
> Should I buy the GC-100-06 new or used?
> 
> 
> Do you know if irule can control this module? http://www.smarthome.com/2456S3/ApplianceLinc-Relay-INSTEON-Plug-in-Appliance-Control-Module-3-pin/p.aspx
> 
> 
> or does it have to be dual band?
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one these http://www.smarthome.com/2457D2/LampLinc-INSTEON-Plug-In-Lamp-Dimmer-Module-Dual-Band-2-Pin/p.aspx already in use. Could that be used as an access point for the 3 pin module?
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just trying to wrap my brain around all this crazy 21st century technology.



If the PLM can reach it, iRule can control it. Pretty sure appliancelinc is powerline only (I don't use one.) As long as it's on same phase as your PLM or dimmer module you should be good.


I've bought a few GC-100-12s for under $50 in the past from an ebay seller who seems to have an unlimited supply of them. Great deal if you need the extra ports.


Mine had old firmware though, and require extra steps to setup. You need to reset them to default, and have pc on same subnet to change IP.


----------



## eatenbacktolife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23971089
> 
> 
> I definitely think I can make an Insteon setup work for me. I even have a solution to extend the serial controller outside my equipment room, so it can plug into my "normal" house electrical circuits, and bypass my balanced power sub-panel.
> 
> 
> I am actually excited, as this is a lot cheaper than RadioRa2, and I can do a lot more automation than what I was planning.
> 
> 
> For those using it, I would appreciate comments on how you have it integrated in iRule. I was thinking a mix of Insteon remotes and keypads along with iRule would be useful.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



ISY + PLM uses network connection instead of serial, so you could plug in anywhere you have Ethernet run.


I originally ran Insteon off of serial port on global cache and created buttons in iRule. I then bought ISY and used rest commands and iRule buttons. Both ways offer feedback.


I just bought ISY module in iRule a few weeks ago, and it's by far the slickest. I'm sounding like a shill for the ISY, but I kicked myself I didn't buy one sooner.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I am using Insteon with the discontinued Smartlinc ethernet adapter. It was alot cheaper than the ISY or casa verde were when making my lighting decision.


I understand the newer option of the Hub is still flakey.


I am mostly satisfied with the integration on irule. I haven't had success with feedback though. I have 3 dimmer switches currently connected to can lights in my basement. I have scenes for movie, work, gaming and all on. The buttons I have in irule nicely trigger these scenes and I have other buttons to adjust brightness as needed or turn everything off.


Feedback is complex with the smartlinc with each dimmer not reporting the same thing if triggered by a scene or individually. It is likely user error on my part but I have figured out a great deal since starting down the automation/irule path.


----------



## mijotter

Seldom what do you mean the Hub being flakey?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eatenbacktolife*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23971984
> 
> 
> If the PLM can reach it, iRule can control it. Pretty sure appliancelinc is powerline only (I don't use one.) As long as it's on same phase as your PLM or dimmer module you should be good.
> 
> 
> I've bought a few GC-100-12s for under $50 in the past from an ebay seller who seems to have an unlimited supply of them. Great deal if you need the extra ports.
> 
> 
> Mine had old firmware though, and require extra steps to setup. You need to reset them to default, and have pc on same subnet to change IP.



By same phase do you mean same wiring and circuit as the other dimming modules?


----------



## ScAndal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23973588
> 
> 
> I am using Insteon with the discontinued Smartlinc ethernet adapter. It was alot cheaper than the ISY or casa verde were when making my lighting decision.
> 
> 
> I understand the newer option of the Hub is still flakey.
> 
> 
> I am mostly satisfied with the integration on irule. I haven't had success with feedback though. I have 3 dimmer switches currently connected to can lights in my basement. I have scenes for movie, work, gaming and all on. The buttons I have in irule nicely trigger these scenes and I have other buttons to adjust brightness as needed or turn everything off.
> 
> 
> Feedback is complex with the smartlinc with each dimmer not reporting the same thing if triggered by a scene or individually. It is likely user error on my part but I have figured out a great deal since starting down the automation/irule path.



Seldom,

I'm attempting to do the same thing. I was just about to pull out my ethernet smartlinc adapter and try it out.


Let me know how it goes


----------



## bryansj

My coworker is interested in me adding lighting control to his iRule theater remote that I programmed.


Starting from scratch with the lighting, what would be recommended for the best integration with iRule? I have a Homeseer / Z-wave / IR trigger system that I would not want to duplicate for an end user.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23974093
> 
> 
> Seldom what do you mean the Hub being flakey?



I have seen reviews at the smarthome site and here at AVS that the new Hub GUI is not very good. The software is glitchy and not working very well. This could all be resolved at this point though as it has been over a year since I went with the Smartlinc ethernet device and kind of called a halt to my research on lighting control as I had settled on a solution and found it to be adequate.


----------



## mijotter

An irule employee said that out of my equipment my JVC RS46 projector is the only they don't have codes already built in and that I would need the Wf2ir global cache. How would this work, I don't think the projector sends a wireless signal? Would it be hardwired to the projector then? If that's the case the global cache would have to be up by the projector location. Which, will I need an additional global cache for the front of the room where the rest of my equipment is at? Will it interrupt or mess with the projector at all as far as picture quality goes?



Since Insteon is already built in the irule I wouldn't be controlling the Insteon devices through the Global Cache right, but through the Insteon PLM?


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23974422
> 
> 
> An irule employee said that out of my equipment my JVC RS46 projector is the only they don't have codes already built in and that I would need the Wf2ir global cache. ....


 

 

Hmm, I would be surprised if JVC had changed their codes recently. I upgraded from an RS10 to a RS45 and all of my RS-232 codes still worked. I would expect the same for IR.... and an RS46. Have you tried the codes from the iRule database?

 

____

Axel


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23974422
> 
> 
> An irule employee said that out of my equipment my JVC RS46 projector is the only they don't have codes already built in and that I would need the Wf2ir global cache. How would this work, I don't think the projector sends a wireless signal? Would it be hardwired to the projector then? If that's the case the global cache would have to be up by the projector location. Which, will I need an additional global cache for the front of the room where the rest of my equipment is at? Will it interrupt or mess with the projector at all as far as picture quality goes?
> 
> 
> 
> Since Insteon is already built in the irule I wouldn't be controlling the Insteon devices through the Global Cache right, but through the Insteon PLM?



The WF2IR would be installed close to the projector to be of any benefit, and it would have just a 3.5mm cable running to the projector, or a IR emitter taped to it. The projector doesn't have to be wireless, the itach is.


If you can't put the itach near the projector then you may as well use a IP2IR and plug it into your router. Probably cheaper and potentially more reliable connection.


The itachs always have to be near the equipment unless you use an IR blaster. You could potentially stick a single itach with your a/v stuff and hook an ir blaster to one channel and aim it at the projector.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Extending the length of the emitter is also an option. I have 50-100ft runs using 2 wires within some extra cat5 cable extending IR from my rack based ip2ir to 3 remotely located TVs. I don't have a projector but wired for one when I finished my basement. Included an extra cat5 cable for just this purpose.


----------



## mijotter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23975210
> 
> 
> Extending the length of the emitter is also an option. I have 50-100ft runs using 2 wires within some extra cat5 cable extending IR from my rack based ip2ir to 3 remotely located TVs. I don't have a projector but wired for one when I finished my basement. Included an extra cat5 cable for just this purpose.



The emitter can use cat5/6 cables? If so, I had one ran from the equipment rack to the projector.


----------



## mijotter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23974555
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I would be surprised if JVC had changed their codes recently. I upgraded from an RS10 to a RS45 and all of my RS-232 codes still worked. I would expect the same for IR.... and an RS46. Have you tried the codes from the iRule database?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Not yet where would I look?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23975179
> 
> 
> The WF2IR would be installed close to the projector to be of any benefit, and it would have just a 3.5mm cable running to the projector, or a IR emitter taped to it. The projector doesn't have to be wireless, the itach is.
> 
> 
> If you can't put the itach near the projector then you may as well use a IP2IR and plug it into your router. Probably cheaper and potentially more reliable connection.
> 
> 
> The itachs always have to be near the equipment unless you use an IR blaster. You could potentially stick a single itach with your a/v stuff and hook an ir blaster to one channel and aim it at the projector.



When you say itach are you referring to the global cache? By aiming it at the projector will it interfere with anything the Projector does? Does it have to line of sight?



The emitter can use cat5/6 cables? If so, I had one ran from the equipment rack to the projector.


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23976303
> 
> 
> The emitter can use cat5/6 cables? If so, I had one ran from the equipment rack to the projector.



There are 2 wires in the emitter. I snipped the emittier in 2. Stripped the wires and used a couple of the wires inside a cat5 cable to extend the length of the emitter. A little solder makes the connection perfect. If that is too much some careful twisting and some electrical tape does the trick.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23976322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23974555
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I would be surprised if JVC had changed their codes recently. I upgraded from an RS10 to a RS45 and all of my RS-232 codes still worked. I would expect the same for IR.... and an RS46. Have you tried the codes from the iRule database?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet where would I look?....
Click to expand...

In iRule builder's Device database under Type: Projector and Vendor: JVC. There are IR and IP/RS232 codes listed for 'JVC Projector RS Series".

 

____

Axel


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23976340
> 
> 
> There are 2 wires in the emitter. I snipped the emittier in 2. Stripped the wires and used a couple of the wires inside a cat5 cable to extend the length of the emitter. A little solder makes the connection perfect. If that is too much some careful twisting and some electrical tape does the trick.



You can also buy 3.5mm male and female connectors from RadioShack.


I had Ethernet runs in my house already so I took an Ethernet patch cable and cut it in half. I then picked a pair of wires and added 3.5mm attachments (male and/or female) to each end. In the wall is an Ethernet keystone jack on each end and the IR patch cables plug into that. I can easily reverse it back to using networking instead of IR by plugging in a different cable.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_100#post_23974334
> 
> 
> I have seen reviews at the smarthome site and here at AVS that the new Hub GUI is not very good. The software is glitchy and not working very well. This could all be resolved at this point though as it has been over a year since I went with the Smartlinc ethernet device and kind of called a halt to my research on lighting control as I had settled on a solution and found it to be adequate.



Where is the best place to do further research on issues such as this? I noticed that SmartHome is having some items on sale now, but am thinking that might be a regular occurrence?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I don't want to bag on Smarthome or Insteon. I love my dimmers and am asking for more for Xmas to add automation in other areas of my house. I got my smartlink just as the hub was being released and they were selling both at the same time. There were some complaints about the new Hub then being "beta" so I went with the cheaper and slightly less feature rich Smartlink.


Reviews of the Hub are still mediocre at best:

http://www.smarthome.com/asp/ReviewRead/ReviewRead.asp?itemnumber=2242-222


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23971089
> 
> 
> I definitely think I can make an Insteon setup work for me. I even have a solution to extend the serial controller outside my equipment room, so it can plug into my "normal" house electrical circuits, and bypass my balanced power sub-panel.
> 
> 
> I am actually excited, as this is a lot cheaper than RadioRa2, and I can do a lot more automation than what I was planning.
> 
> 
> For those using it, I would appreciate comments on how you have it integrated in iRule. I was thinking a mix of Insteon remotes and keypads along with iRule would be useful.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



I use my Insteon setup with ISY99/994 and use ISY Module. I have 8 button, 6 button keypads, dimmers, switches, lamp modules, garage door kit.





Alex


----------



## mijotter

Ok so I need someone to tell me what to do because I'm so lost in numbers and hardware i'm going nuts lol.


All I want to do is control my equipment:

Sony BDP S5100 BD player

Pioneer 1222k AVR

JVC RS46 Projector


AND my various Insteon outlets and plug in modules from my Kindle Fire.


What is the best and easiest setup for all of this?


From what I've gathered my options are:

ISY 994i and PLM

Insteon Hub and GC-100

GC-100 and PLM


Is that correct? If so which would be the easiest setup.



Thank you.

Do I even need a Global Cache if all 3 of my equipment irule already has codes for?


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_23979097
> 
> 
> Ok so I need someone to tell me what to do because I'm so lost in numbers and hardware i'm going nuts lol.
> 
> 
> All I want to do is control my equipment:
> 
> Sony BDP S5100 BD player
> 
> Pioneer 1222k AVR
> 
> JVC RS46 Projector
> 
> 
> AND my various Insteon outlets and plug in modules from my Kindle Fire.
> 
> 
> What is the best and easiest setup for all of this?
> 
> 
> From what I've gathered my options are:
> 
> ISY 994i and PLM
> 
> Insteon Hub and GC-100
> 
> GC-100 and PLM
> 
> 
> Is that correct? If so which would be the easiest setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Do I even need a Global Cache if all 3 of my equipment irule already has codes for?



I vote for the ISY and PLM. I had the Smartlinc and it gave me nothing but trouble, and the reviews of the Insteon Hub do not inspire confidence. The ISY made configuring all my Insteon devices simple - no pressing/holding buttons on the devices needed, just tell the ISY the device addresses and how you want them to work and it programs them all for you.


----------



## eatenbacktolife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9060#post_23974422
> 
> 
> An irule employee said that out of my equipment my JVC RS46 projector is the only they don't have codes already built in and that I would need the Wf2ir global cache. How would this work, I don't think the projector sends a wireless signal? Would it be hardwired to the projector then? If that's the case the global cache would have to be up by the projector location. Which, will I need an additional global cache for the front of the room where the rest of my equipment is at? Will it interrupt or mess with the projector at all as far as picture quality goes?
> 
> 
> 
> Since Insteon is already built in the irule I wouldn't be controlling the Insteon devices through the Global Cache right, but through the Insteon PLM?



I see in a later post you ran CAT5 to your projector. Why not use IP control on the JVC? It seems to be supported, read below. iRule has a free trial, and all of your devices have IP control. Not sure why iRule would tell you to use IR. I have an RS40, codes are probably the same. Import the JVS-RSxxx IP/RS232 in the builder and try it out.

http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/550599-jvc-rsxx-projector-ip-control 
https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/cant_power_up_jvc_rs46_x35_projector_on_lan


----------



## eatenbacktolife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_23979097
> 
> 
> Ok so I need someone to tell me what to do because I'm so lost in numbers and hardware i'm going nuts lol.
> 
> 
> All I want to do is control my equipment:
> 
> Sony BDP S5100 BD player
> 
> Pioneer 1222k AVR
> 
> JVC RS46 Projector
> 
> 
> AND my various Insteon outlets and plug in modules from my Kindle Fire.
> 
> 
> What is the best and easiest setup for all of this?
> 
> 
> From what I've gathered my options are:
> 
> ISY 994i and PLM
> 
> Insteon Hub and GC-100
> 
> GC-100 and PLM
> 
> 
> Is that correct? If so which would be the easiest setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Do I even need a Global Cache if all 3 of my equipment irule already has codes for?



Like I said before, if all of your devices work with IP control, the ISY + PLM is a no brainer over a GC-100 + PLM solely for Insteon control. I don't think you need a global cache with the Insteon hub, but I've never really looked at it.


Your best bet is to use iRule trial and see if your devices work via IP and go from there.


Codes in the builder are listed by IR/RS232/IP. You will need a gateway (global cache or otherwise) for stuff listed with IR or RS232. Anything listed with IP can be sent over your current network.


----------



## krakhen

Does anyone know if there will be a way to control the PS4 via IP codes and therefore through iRule?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krakhen*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_23979952
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there will be a way to control the PS4 via IP codes and therefore through iRule?



Not unless Sony publishes control protocol documentation.


----------



## mijotter

Ok you guys sold me on the ISY994i. Do I get the 994i or the 994i/IR? Hopefully it's as easy as people say it is.


Also, will it work with AT&T U-verse?


I checked irule. My AVR and BD player have IP and it says for the projector:


JVC Projector RS and X series all models RS232/TCP. Then under the codes column it says IP/RS232


Does this mean my JVC RS46 has the IP control?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_100#post_23979097
> 
> 
> Ok so I need someone to tell me what to do because I'm so lost in numbers and hardware i'm going nuts lol.
> 
> 
> What is the best and easiest setup for all of this?
> 
> 
> From what I've gathered my options are:
> 
> ISY 994i and PLM
> 
> Insteon Hub and GC-100
> 
> GC-100 and PLM
> 
> 
> Is that correct? If so which would be the easiest setup.



Since we are discussing options for Insteon control with iRule, I was wondering if


HouseLinc software (PC required) + PLM


is also an option? I have a media PC running 24/7, so the software could potentially work for me. My custom-built PC even has 3 serial ports on it, so I can use the PLM with serial. The only thing I cannot get my head around is how do I control the HouseLinc software via the PC with iRule? Could I use my Digi PortServer to control the PC via serial, and then in turn, control HouseLinc?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_23981758
> 
> 
> Since we are discussing options for Insteon control with iRule, I was wondering if
> 
> 
> HouseLinc + PLM
> 
> 
> is also an option? I have a media PC running 24/7, so the software could work for me. My custom-built PC even has 3 serial ports on it, so I have the connection for the PLM with serial. The only thing I cannot get my head around is how do I control HouseLinc via the PC with iRule?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



you can't control houselinc with irule. in fact, you can't control houselinc with anything other than mouse clicks. houselinc is a controllER, not a controlEE. instead, houselinc and irule would both be controling the insteon setup itself. if you wanted the plm to be hooked up to the serial port on a pc, and to control that with irule, the pc would need to be running something like tcp2serial. and in that case, i'm pretty sure once one of those programs (houselinc or tcp2serial) opens the serial port, the other won't have access to it.


but since you've got a portserver, i would just do it that way instead. the beauty of the portserver is that it not only supports multiple connections to the same serial port, but it supports them in different "formats" at the same time. so again, it's not that irule controls houselinc which controls the insteon setup; it's that irule and houselinc simultaneously control the insteon setup via the portserver. irule does it by sending commands to the portserver as a tcp server, and houselinc does it by sending commands to the portserver as a virtual serial port thanks to driver software running on the pc (digi's realport). this is exactly how my setup works... and it _works_ great


----------



## mijotter

Anyone? Post # 9099


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs*  /t/1351981/irule/9100_100#post_23981990
> 
> 
> you can't control houselinc with irule. in fact, you can't control houselinc with anything other than mouse clicks. houselinc is a controllER, not a controlEE. instead, houselinc and irule would both be controling the insteon setup itself. if you wanted the plm to be hooked up to the serial port on a pc, and to control that with irule, the pc would need to be running something like tcp2serial. and in that case, i'm pretty sure once one of those programs (houselinc or tcp2serial) opens the serial port, the other won't have access to it.
> 
> 
> but since you've got a portserver, i would just do it that way instead. the beauty of the portserver is that it not only supports multiple connections to the same serial port, but it supports them in different "formats" at the same time. so again, it's not that irule controls houselinc which controls the insteon setup; it's that irule and houselinc simultaneously control the insteon setup via the portserver. irule does it by sending commands to the portserver as a tcp server, and houselinc does it by sending commands to the portserver as a virtual serial port thanks to driver software running on the pc (digi's realport). this is exactly how my setup works... and it _works_ great



Thanks for the information. I understand what you are telling me, and I think that is a great solution, since I already have the hardware (PortServer and PC). Since the HouseLinc software is free, it will just cost me $80 for the PLM. I assume you use HouseLinc for initial setup / programming, and to run any scheduled timer events? Do you think there is anything lacking with this solution compared to the ISY994i & PLM route?


Mark


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_23980782
> 
> 
> Ok you guys sold me on the ISY994i. Do I get the 994i or the 994i/IR? Hopefully it's as easy as people say it is.
> 
> 
> Also, will it work with AT&T U-verse?
> 
> 
> I checked irule. My AVR and BD player have IP and it says for the projector:
> 
> 
> JVC Projector RS and X series all models RS232/TCP. Then under the codes column it says IP/RS232
> 
> 
> Does this mean my JVC RS46 has the IP control?



Go with 994i




Alex


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_23983704
> 
> 
> I assume you use HouseLinc for initial setup / programming, and to run any scheduled timer events?



yep


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_23983704
> 
> 
> Do you think there is anything lacking with this solution compared to the ISY994i & PLM route?



oh you can absolutely take things a lot further with an isy. i have no personal experience with them, but from the research i've done its my understanding that not only can you build more complex logic just through drag and drop, but that you also have access to write from scratch in it's language, so if you're code-inclined you can do _even more still_ than whats available with isy drag and drop. i've definitely come across a few situations where i wished i had access to a bit more logic than what houselinc offers, but so far its not been so many situations, nor have any of them been so important, that i thought it was worth the expense and hassle of converting my entire setup.


also, if i'm not mistaken, irule feedback with the isy is a bit of a nightmare. it has less of a learning curve than when using direct serial commands, being that its xml and reads more "englishish". But the raw insteon hex you get back from the direct serial commands is much easier for irule to deal with and once you learn to read it like keanu in the matrix, it's all the same to you.


----------



## R Harkness

I'm curious:


Where are you folks accessing the necessary data bases of remote codes for iRule systems?


To get any half-way sophisticated system you need access to hex codes etc. When you get a new piece of equipment - AV receiver, display, etc - where do you find all the codes?


Thanks.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_23992079
> 
> 
> I'm curious:
> 
> 
> Where are you folks accessing the necessary data bases of remote codes for iRule systems?
> 
> 
> To get any half-way sophisticated system you need access to hex codes etc. When you get a new piece of equipment - AV receiver, display, etc - where do you find all the codes?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Quite often the codes are already in the Builder database. If not, I usually try to get the codes from the equipment manufacture or other online sources and add them manually.

____

Axel


----------



## R Harkness

Ok thanks Axel.


----------



## ty wonon

Hello all,


Can someone tell me how to get the correct info. on the weather and clock apps. The clock shows wrong time and date and the weather is also wrong.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Hi all, I've just purchased the pro license and am trying to set iRule up, but it's a real pain in the rear-end, even with the video tutorials.  I purchased the Sonos module and it won't activate, but that's not why I'm posting.  

 

Here's my question: what do I need to do to get iRule to control JRiver?  I currently use a Harmony 900 remote with learned commands from a Windows Media Center remote.  It sends these commends to a USB IR dongle connected to my HTPC. I do have my computer's IP address, but I don't know how to turn that into something iRule can use.  ANY help would be most appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_23992238
> 
> 
> 
> Quite often the codes are already in the Builder database. If not, I usually try to get the codes from the equipment manufacture or other online sources and add them manually.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel


*You can also learn the codes thru an iTach/existing remote if you are unable to get them other places.*


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ty wonon*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_23997142
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how to get the correct info. on the weather and clock apps. The clock shows wrong time and date and the weather is also wrong.


*This requires you to have location services enabled on your device. Look in your device's settings.*


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_24000775
> 
> 
> Hi all, I've just purchased the pro license and am trying to set iRule up, but it's a real pain in the rear-end, even with the video tutorials.  I purchased the Sonos module and it won't activate, but that's not why I'm posting.
> 
> 
> Here's my question: what do I need to do to get iRule to control JRiver?  I currently use a Harmony 900 remote with learned commands from a Windows Media Center remote.  It sends these commends to a USB IR dongle connected to my HTPC. I do have my computer's IP address, but I don't know how to turn that into something iRule can use.  ANY help would be most appreciated!  Thanks!


*Jriver can be controlled thru IP commands. There is a Device in the builder with the codes built in. Make sure your firewall on the pc allows the commands thru.*


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_24000813
> 
> *Jriver can be controlled thru IP commands. There is a Device in the builder with the codes built in. Make sure your firewall on the pc allows the commands thru.*


When I search for Jriver, nothing pops up.  Should I be searching for a different name?


----------



## impmonkey

Search in the community section.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_24000868
> 
> 
> Search in the community section.


BINGO!!!!  Many thanks! it'll automatically pick up Jriver on the network, right?  This is exciting!


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_24000878
> 
> 
> BINGO!!!!  Many thanks! it'll automatically pick up Jriver on the network, right?  This is exciting!


Nope. You will need to setup an HTTP gateway, port 52199, and HTTP GET method, pointed at your computers IP address. Then add the device to the gateway.

I know this sound difficult but after you add one you will be a pro.


You might also want to look at embedding the webgizmo as an embedded url widget.


----------



## ty wonon

Thanks impmonkey, got it to work.


----------



## Kazuya (FR)

Hi,

I'm trying iRule in trial version for now on my phone (Sony Xperia, Android), and I have network problem.


I configured it to control my preamp by a global cache GC100-12, and this part works good.


But I also would like to control my HTPC with iRule.


For this, I installed Eventghost on my computer, and read several tutorials to make it works.... but it doesn't.

Or more precisely, it works, and after one hour, it doesn't work anymore. Yesterday and today it does the same thing...

I don't understand.










If my buttons already worked once, it says my gateway and network are well parametred. No ?


Here is my network :


IP internet box : 192.168.1.1

IP HTPC : 192.168.1.12 with username and password

mask 255.255.0.0

Broadcaster in eventghost Zone : 192.168.1.1

UDP port 33339 (open in the firewall)

Listening address : 192.168.1.12

Respond to self broadcast : yes



IP phone : 192.168.1.13


In iRule, my Gateway :

ipV4 adress 192.168.1.12

Port 33339

Username and password from my HTPC



The problem may come from iRule, because when it doesn't work, the emitting symbol is yellow.

When it works, it's green.

 



If you have an idea ? Thanks...


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_24000878
> 
> 
> BINGO!!!!  Many thanks! it'll automatically pick up Jriver on the network, right?  This is exciting!


I think there are two J. River devices in the community section. I created the first one after the J. River folks responded to my request to make the controls available via http. You can use MCE Controller to start and exit from J. River Media Center. You can also embed WebGizmo in an iRule page as a URL.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kazuya (FR)*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_24003231
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying iRule in trial version for now on my phone (Sony Xperia, Android), and I have network problem.
> 
> 
> I configured it to control my preamp by a global cache GC100-12, and this part works good.
> 
> 
> But I also would like to control my HTPC with iRule.
> 
> 
> For this, I installed Eventghost on my computer, and read several tutorials to make it works.... but it doesn't.
> 
> Or more precisely, it works, and after one hour, it doesn't work anymore. Yesterday and today it does the same thing...
> 
> I don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my buttons already worked once, it says my gateway and network are well parametred. No ?
> 
> 
> Here is my network :
> 
> 
> IP internet box : 192.168.1.1
> 
> IP HTPC : 192.168.1.12 with username and password
> 
> mask 255.255.0.0
> 
> Broadcaster in eventghost Zone : 192.168.1.1
> 
> UDP port 33339 (open in the firewall)
> 
> Listening address : 192.168.1.12
> 
> Respond to self broadcast : yes
> 
> 
> 
> IP phone : 192.168.1.13
> 
> 
> In iRule, my Gateway :
> 
> ipV4 adress 192.168.1.12
> 
> Port 33339
> 
> Username and password from my HTPC
> 
> 
> 
> The problem may come from iRule, because when it doesn't work, the emitting symbol is yellow.
> 
> When it works, it's green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an idea ? Thanks...


Have you made the address of the htpc static or reserved it in your router settings? If the address changes you lose control.


----------



## Kazuya (FR)

Thanks for your answer, yes, I think so.


Here is what I did :


----------



## bryansj

For an iRule Eventghost gateway the IP address in iRule with your network would be 192.168.1.255 (not the IP address of your computer).


The tutorials mention this: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/578087-eventghost


----------



## Kazuya (FR)

Yes, I tried it too but with 255 at the end it never worked, whereas with the IP of my computer it already worked 2 times.


I think there is a problem in the irule android app on my phone...


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_24000922
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will need to setup an HTTP gateway, port 52199, and HTTP GET method, pointed at your computers IP address. Then add the device to the gateway.
> 
> I know this sound difficult but after you add one you will be a pro.
> 
> 
> You might also want to look at embedding the webgizmo as an embedded url widget.


 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_24003236
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are two J. River devices in the community section. I created the first one after the J. River folks responded to my request to make the controls available via http. You can use MCE Controller to start and exit from J. River Media Center. You can also embed WebGizmo in an iRule page as a URL.


Thanks so much guys.  I have achieved success on both fronts!!!!  My Landscape page controls JRiver through swipes and taps so I don't need to look at the iPad to control it, and the portrait page of the same activity contains the embedded WebGizmo page.  This is the type of functionality people pay installers $7k to configure for them.  We get it with a $50-100 app and a vast user knowledge base here.  I'm a believer!!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24003737
> 
> 
> Thanks so much guys.  I have achieved success on both fronts!!!!  My Landscape page controls JRiver through swipes and taps so I don't need to look at the iPad to control it, and the portrait page of the same activity contains the embedded WebGizmo page.  This is the type of functionality people pay installers $7k to configure for them.  We get it with a $50-100 app and a vast user knowledge base here.  I'm a believer!!


very cool!


----------



## Steve Goff

By the way, here is an example of WebGizmo embeded in an iRule page:

 


And another:


----------



## BrolicBeast


Whoa Whoa....how did you get those fancy backgrounds and the fancy button-surrounds?  Just when I was on top of the world, having conquered Jriver, I find more to aspire to


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kazuya (FR)*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_24003231
> 
> 
> Here is my network :
> 
> 
> IP internet box : 192.168.1.1
> 
> IP HTPC : 192.168.1.12 with username and password
> 
> mask 255.255.0.0 *(that's a bit odd and I assume it is a typo, most use 255.255.255.0 unless you need more than 256 addresses)*
> 
> Broadcaster in eventghost Zone : 192.168.1.1 *(should be 255.255.255.255)*
> 
> UDP port 33339 (open in the firewall)
> 
> Listening address : 192.168.1.12
> 
> Respond to self broadcast : yes
> 
> 
> 
> IP phone : 192.168.1.13
> 
> 
> In iRule, my Gateway :
> 
> ipV4 adress 192.168.1.12 *(should be 192.168.1.255)*
> 
> Port 33339
> 
> Username and password from my HTPC *(should be blank)*
> 
> *Also, make sure the device is still assigned.*



Responses in bold.


----------



## Kazuya (FR)

Thanks for your help !

Responses in blue :



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24004215
> 
> 
> Here is my network :
> 
> 
> IP internet box : 192.168.1.1
> 
> IP HTPC : 192.168.1.12 with username and password needed for other applications
> 
> mask 255.255.0.0 (that's a bit odd and I assume it is a typo, *most use 255.255.255.0 unless you need more than 256 addresses: fixed !*)
> 
> Broadcaster in eventghost Zone : 192.168.1.1 (*should be 255.255.255.255: yes I know, but didn't work with this*)
> 
> UDP port 33339 (open in the firewall)
> 
> Listening address : 192.168.1.12
> 
> Respond to self broadcast : yes
> 
> 
> 
> IP phone : 192.168.1.13
> 
> 
> In iRule, my Gateway :
> 
> ipV4 adress 192.168.1.12 (*should be 192.168.1.255 : I tried it too but it never worked*)
> 
> Port 33339
> *Username and password from my HTPC (should be blank : like I said, my HTPC has an administrator name and a password for other applications, will try without it)*
> 
> EDIT : hmm, maybe you were right, I tried without Username and password and it works !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it will still work tomorrow !
> 
> 
> EDIT 2 : no, it wasn't that because 10 minutes later, I was testing my commands and for no reason in appearance, the connexion is lost, iRule symbol for orders sent is red instead of green...
> 
> I changed nothing in network parameters during the 10 minutes.
> 
> Very strange...
> 
> 
> *Also, make sure the device is still assigned : to the Gateway you mean ?*


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kazuya (FR)*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24004747
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help !
> 
> Responses in blue :



Your username and password should be blank in the iRule gateway no matter if you log into your HTPC or not. I have my HTPC with a username and password as well, it is even part of a Windows Server domain.


Maybe close your iRule app and restart the HTPC. I was having trouble getting feedback working on my AVR and I was sure I was doing it right, but it would not work. I closed the iRule app (pulled up the app list and swiped it close) and restarted it and everything worked.


All you need from scratch is a clean install of Eventghost. The tutorial says to use some zipped broadcaster plugin, but that plugin is now included in the Eventghost installation.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24004191
> 
> 
> Whoa Whoa....how did you get those fancy backgrounds and the fancy button-surrounds?  Just when I was on top of the world, having conquered Jriver, I find more to aspire to


I created the backgrounds in Photoshop and shared them in the community library. I've got lots of Steampunk and Streamline style backgrounds in the library for iPhones and iPads.


----------



## Kazuya (FR)




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24005080
> 
> 
> Your username and password should be blank in the iRule gateway no matter if you log into your HTPC or not. I have my HTPC with a username and password as well, it is even part of a Windows Server domain.
> 
> 
> Maybe close your iRule app and restart the HTPC. I was having trouble getting feedback working on my AVR and I was sure I was doing it right, but it would not work. I closed the iRule app (pulled up the app list and swiped it close) and restarted it and everything worked.
> 
> 
> All you need from scratch is a clean install of Eventghost. The tutorial says to use some zipped broadcaster plugin, but that plugin is now included in the Eventghost installation.




I erased username and password and it worked 10 minutes, ok, I leave it like that.


I will try to close and restart all the system : smartphone, HTPC, internet box...


I already have a clean install of Evenghost with broadcaster included.


----------



## krakhen

Could it be a power saving feature somewhere in the chain? Maybe the smartphone turns off wifi after 10 minutes?


Just a hunch based on your 10 minutes working system description.


----------



## Kazuya (FR)

Today, I never lost the connexion...

I tried to turn off the wifi, and turn on again, the connexion is still ok.

I tried to upload new handset, with new commands, still working.

I turn off my phone, and turn it on, still ok.

I didn't reset my computer neither my internet box.


I don't understand, I changed nothing since yesterday...


With this network I tried last night :



IP internet box : 192.168.1.1

IP HTPC : 192.168.1.12 with username and password

mask 255.255.255.0

Broadcaster in eventghost Zone : 255.255.255.255

UDP port 33339 (open in the firewall)

Listening address : 192.168.1.12

Respond to self broadcast : yes



IP phone : 192.168.1.13


In iRule, my Gateway :

ipV4 adress 192.168.1.255

Port 33339

Username and password : blank


----------



## bryansj

Those are the correct settings for Eventghost and iRule.


----------



## rs691919

I have searched exhaustively on how to control iRule from outside my LAN, but I just can't seem to understand how to do in a step by step fashion. Basically, I want to be able to use my iphone to control my GC-100-12 both from inside and outside the house. The following help thread is on the irule site:

http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/questions/650375-accessing-gateway-outside-lan 


I understand the concept of port forwarding, thought I haven't tried to do it yet. Once that is done, however, what do I need to do within the iRule app so that I can control it with the iphone even when I'm not connected to my wifi network? Any help would be appreciate!!!


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24007680
> 
> 
> I have searched exhaustively on how to control iRule from outside my LAN, but I just can't seem to understand how to do in a step by step fashion. Basically, I want to be able to use my iphone to control my GC-100-12 both from inside and outside the house. The following help thread is on the irule site:
> 
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/questions/650375-accessing-gateway-outside-lan
> 
> 
> I understand the concept of port forwarding, thought I haven't tried to do it yet. Once that is done, however, what do I need to do within the iRule app so that I can control it with the iphone even when I'm not connected to my wifi network? Any help would be appreciate!!!



I simple use a (Open)VPN connection together with DynDNS.


_______

Axel


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24007680
> 
> 
> I have searched exhaustively on how to control iRule from outside my LAN, but I just can't seem to understand how to do in a step by step fashion. Basically, I want to be able to use my iphone to control my GC-100-12 both from inside and outside the house. The following help thread is on the irule site:
> 
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/questions/650375-accessing-gateway-outside-lan
> 
> 
> I understand the concept of port forwarding, thought I haven't tried to do it yet. Once that is done, however, what do I need to do within the iRule app so that I can control it with the iphone even when I'm not connected to my wifi network? Any help would be appreciate!!!



You would need to get a static WAN IP address or use a dynamic dns provider such as no-ip.biz. For address you would put in the WAN address such as rs691919.no-ip.biz with the correct external port from your port forwarding.


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24008081
> 
> 
> You would need to get a static WAN IP address or use a dynamic dns provider such as no-ip.biz. For address you would put in the WAN address such as rs691919.no-ip.biz with the correct external port from your port forwarding.



You do this within the iRule app? Sorry, total newbie with this aspect, though I've mastered iRule fairly well.


----------



## Killroy

Did anyone confirm a way to integrate MyMovies into iRule? I remember someone was trying to do it. Did I just miss it?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24008671
> 
> 
> Did anyone confirm a way to integrate MyMovies into iRule? I remember someone was trying to do it. Did I just miss it?



You could easily incorporate your collection web page. http://c.mymovies.dk/demonstration into a page. Not sure what value there is in doing that.


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24008788
> 
> 
> You could easily incorporate your collection web page. http://c.mymovies.dk/demonstration into a page. Not sure what value there is in doing that.



I think we were trying to see if we could launch a movie on a Dune media player from MyMovies embedded whitin iRule.


----------



## RDHolmes

^


My Movies Pro for iPad can launch movies on Dune or WMC.


----------



## AnnapolisSony

I am strongly considering iRule for my media room. A while back I installed a Lutron MIR-1000 IR Maestro single-pole dimmer that controls 12 cans on one side. Being that the dimmer is IR controlled, am I correct in saying that it will work just fine with iRule? Thanks in advance for the input everyone!


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RDHolmes*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24008989
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> My Movies Pro for iPad can launch movies on Dune or WMC.



But that's a separate app. It would be nice to have MyMovies within iRule so everything can be controlled with a single app.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AnnapolisSony*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24008995
> 
> 
> I am strongly considering iRule for my media room. A while back I installed a Lutron MIR-1000 IR Maestro single-pole dimmer that controls 12 cans on one side. Being that the dimmer is IR controlled, am I correct in saying that it will work just fine with iRule? Thanks in advance for the input everyone!



Yes, it should work fine. You will likely need to use IR Blaster of the Global Cache gateway to "shoot" the IR signal to the switch.




Alex


----------



## nydennis

Tigerdirect has 30 off 150 with v.me checkout. I ended up being the Insteon starter kit and a bulb for 125. Added a 65 cent filler to hit the 150 mark. Got the hub, bulb, and 2 lamp dimmer modules. Just really want something to control lighting in the home theater so not going to go nuts with units and such.


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs691919*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24008159
> 
> 
> You do this within the iRule app? Sorry, total newbie with this aspect, though I've mastered iRule fairly well.



After setting up an dynamic dns service ( http://www.homenet.org/ is what I use) you setting up a device to keep it updated. (software on pc or router if it has the option) you would then change the gateways in your irule remote to point to the domain name instead of the internal IP.


I do this for a bunch of stuff in my remote. I can control lighting and cameras remotely or locally this way.


----------



## Sam Ash

Hello everyone,


I will really appreciate it if someone here can give me some assistance and point me in the right direction. Basically, I would like to automate or control my home theatre room from a single device such as an iPad. At the moment, I have to juggle between several remote controls (AV Receiver, projector, BD player, Media Player, TV, Cable TV controller).


I want to adopt a system that is easy to use and configure - iRule seems like a nice product with people that are focused on doing one thing and doing it right. I hear iRule provides excellent support and looks after their customers.


What I need is someone here with a good understanding to explain to me in a simple and effective manner as to how I can achieve this effectively, I understand IT and networking to a fairly good level so I believe I should be able to set-up everything myself.


This is what I would like:-


1. To be able to control all my devices from an iPad.


2. Cluster the control - when I press a button to active the home theatre system: all the devices necessary should switch on. On the other hand when I want to hear music only my amp should activate and ready to receive music from my iPod.


3. When watching a movie, when I press "Pause" a group of lights should gently brighten to a certain dim level. When I press "Play" the lights should gently dim to switch off and the movie resumes. This helpful for when someone needs to visit the wash room or get a drink.


Keep in mind that I use my home theatre room for both movies and music.


For such a task I know I will need to invest in a basic controller like the VeraLite (by Vera Control previosly known as Mi Casa Verde) and some additional hardware to control my AV devices. I notice that iRule does sell some hardware to convert certain signals, I wonder whether they are reasonably priced ? For lighting I could go for the Z-Wave dimmer devices that can be incorporated into existing wall light boxes. Z-Wave seems to be an interesting standard.The Fibaro dimmer switches seem to be ideal but I wonder whether they are reliable.


I want to make the right choices, execute this in a cost effective manner and get to do it myself as I think it will be an interesting learning process.


Any help or guidance will be appreciated - all my devices need to work to UK specified power ratings.


Kind regards,


Sam


----------



## AnnapolisSony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24009059
> 
> 
> Yes, it should work fine. You will likely need to use IR Blaster of the Global Cache gateway to "shoot" the IR signal to the switch.
> 
> 
> Alex



osupike99,


Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. As you can see I am an absolute noob when it comes to iRule but I did spend a little bit of time last night researching what hardware I would need to get the IR signal to my Maestro dimmer via the gateway. So far I have come up with this as the piece of hardware that I would need:

http://www.globalcache.com/products/itach/wf2irspecs/ 


Am I correct? If so, I am curious to know what the heck the WF2IR connects to? I see that it has a power cord included and it also plugs into a USB. I looked on iRules's website for some sort of a set up manual for this particular piece of hardware but I was unable to find one.


Any input you or others can add would be greatly appreciated!


EDITED TO ADD:


I'm thinking I might need this as well!???

http://www.iruleathome.com/the-hardware/product/9-global-cache-gc-100-6


----------



## Kazuya (FR)




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24007654
> 
> 
> Those are the correct settings for Eventghost and iRule.



I think it's ok now, no problem since the last time.


Ok, I have an other question....


There's 2 databases for XBMC control in iRule, but none of them seems to work with my Frodo stable release...

Do you know why ?

How can I get those codes ?


XBMC for windows, btw.


Thanks.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kazuya (FR)*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24013474
> 
> 
> I think it's ok now, no problem since the last time.
> 
> 
> Ok, I have an other question....
> 
> 
> There's 2 databases for XBMC control in iRule, but none of them seems to work with my Frodo stable release...
> 
> Do you know why ?
> 
> How can I get those codes ?
> 
> 
> XBMC for windows, btw.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I don't use XBMC, but you can easily make your own XBMC codes if you have the keyboard shortcuts. In iRule the device data for the Eventghost IP commands is simply udp.xxx where xxx = whatever unique name you wish. Broadcaster in Eventghost will see this and display it on left side of the window. You then use that as a trigger for a macro that executes your keyboard shortcut.


----------



## Kazuya (FR)




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24013515
> 
> 
> I don't use XBMC, but you can easily make your own XBMC codes if you have the keyboard shortcuts. In iRule the device data for the Eventghost IP commands is simply udp.xxx where xxx = whatever unique name you wish. Broadcaster in Eventghost will see this and display it on left side of the window. You then use that as a trigger for a macro that executes your keyboard shortcut.



Yes, I already thank about this solution, do you think it's better than make a proper gateway by HTTP for XBMC ?


----------



## Josh Bolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kazuya (FR)*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24013529
> 
> 
> Yes, I already thank about this solution, do you think it's better than make a proper gateway by HTTP for XBMC ?



Try the xbmc frodo json codes.


Set up an http gateway in irule with port 8080 and the get method.


That's what I am using currently.


----------



## Kazuya (FR)




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Bolton*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24016220
> 
> 
> Try the xbmc frodo json codes.
> 
> 
> Set up an http gateway in irule with port 8080 and the get method.
> 
> 
> That's what I am using currently.



Yes, it seems to be ok with this one ! Thanks !










Is there a way to make a second event in iRule with a long touch ?


----------



## Josh Bolton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kazuya (FR)*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24016985
> 
> 
> Yes, it seems to be ok with this one ! Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to make a second event in iRule with a long touch ?




Sure. The easiest way is to copy the command you want to long press, paste back into the same folder or a different folder to find it easier, rename it and change the properties in the lower left hand side.


You can have it do a number of things.


----------



## Kazuya (FR)




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Bolton*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24017835
> 
> 
> Sure. The easiest way is to copy the command you want to long press, paste back into the same folder or a different folder to find it easier, rename it and change the properties in the lower left hand side.
> 
> 
> You can have it do a number of things.



Sorry but I don't understand...

"the command" ? You mean the button ?


Here is the properties I get in the lower left hand side when I select the button :

 


and when I select the action device :


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24008671
> 
> 
> Did anyone confirm a way to integrate MyMovies into iRule? I remember someone was trying to do it. Did I just miss it?



You might be talking about me. I did a little project where I used cold fusion and sql to query the MyMovies database and build a dynamic web page that used the MyMovies' coverart files configured as links to urls that started each respective movie on the dune. I then embedded that web page in iRule. The whole thing fell on its face when I found out (_after_ doing all the work, unfortunately) that mobile Safari has a hard coded limit on how many images a web page can contain. I thought about researching if/how to make the cold fusion break it into multiple pages and adding some sort of navigation links to go from page to page, but just never really got around to it. Assuming I can still find the files, I'm more than happy to share my work with anyone who might want to pick up where I left off.


here's a nerdy, poor quality youtube video i put up that shows my "first draft" in action: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx3kUBC2YvU


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kazuya (FR)*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24021039
> 
> 
> Sorry but I don't understand...
> 
> "the command" ? You mean the button ?
> 
> 
> Here is the properties I get in the lower left hand side when I select the button :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when I select the action device :



I didn't think you could assign a long press, but was going to check to see if I was missing something. Looks like I'm not.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24021148
> 
> 
> I didn't think you could assign a long press, but was going to check to see if I was missing something. Looks like I'm not.



There is no long press for RS232/IP commands. For IR commands, you can try adjusting the Repetition value from default 3 to something like 10. Also... You can learn long press from the original remote. I learned Xbox One commands (including Long presses) from the Harmony remote.





Alex


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24021724
> 
> 
> There is no long press for RS232/IP commands. For IR commands, you can try adjusting the Repetition value from default 3 to something like 10. Also... You can learn long press from the original remote. I learned Xbox One commands (including Long presses) from the Harmony remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



My assumption of what Long Press meant was you press the button to do one thing and you hold down the button "longer" to do another. URC does it and the newer Harmony remotes do it for the skip buttons. On my URC I have a Light button that jumps to the lighting controls page, if I hold down that button for >2 seconds then it automatically applies my "Dim" lighting scene.


----------



## Kazuya (FR)

Yes, it's what I would like to do. The long press is just in iRule, it should be possible, maybe in the next update if it's not already the case.


----------



## Sam Ash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Ash*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24013369
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I will really appreciate it if someone here can give me some assistance and point me in the right direction. Basically, I would like to automate or control my home theatre room from a single device such as an iPad. At the moment, I have to juggle between several remote controls (AV Receiver, projector, BD player, Media Player, TV, Cable TV controller).
> 
> 
> I want to adopt a system that is easy to use and configure - iRule seems like a nice product with people that are focused on doing one thing and doing it right. I hear iRule provides excellent support and looks after their customers.
> 
> 
> What I need is someone here with a good understanding to explain to me in a simple and effective manner as to how I can achieve this effectively, I understand IT and networking to a fairly good level so I believe I should be able to set-up everything myself.
> 
> 
> This is what I would like:-
> 
> 
> 1. To be able to control all my devices from an iPad.
> 
> 
> 2. Cluster the control - when I press a button to active the home theatre system: all the devices necessary should switch on. On the other hand when I want to hear music only my amp should activate and ready to receive music from my iPod.
> 
> 
> 3. When watching a movie, when I press "Pause" a group of lights should gently brighten to a certain dim level. When I press "Play" the lights should gently dim to switch off and the movie resumes. This helpful for when someone needs to visit the wash room or get a drink.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that I use my home theatre room for both movies and music.
> 
> 
> For such a task I know I will need to invest in a basic controller like the VeraLite (by Vera Control previosly known as Mi Casa Verde) and some additional hardware to control my AV devices. I notice that iRule does sell some hardware to convert certain signals, I wonder whether they are reasonably priced ? For lighting I could go for the Z-Wave dimmer devices that can be incorporated into existing wall light boxes. Z-Wave seems to be an interesting standard.The Fibaro dimmer switches seem to be ideal but I wonder whether they are reliable.
> 
> 
> I want to make the right choices, execute this in a cost effective manner and get to do it myself as I think it will be an interesting learning process.
> 
> 
> Any help or guidance will be appreciated - all my devices need to work to UK specified power ratings.
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> 
> Sam




Some help will be appreciated - Anyone out there who can point me in the right direction ?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Ash*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24022663
> 
> 
> Some help will be appreciated - Anyone out there who can point me in the right direction ?



1. That should be no problem unless you have some custom RF devices such as a motorized screen or window shades. IR and IP/RS232 devices can be controlled with iRule.


2. This is up to you to program. You can apply multiple commands to a single button with variable delays inserted as needed. Your System On button would send Power On for the AVR, TV, DVR, switch inputs on devices (delayed as needed so the AVR is actually on before sending the HDMI1 command), and whatever. The System Off would send Power Off to all those things. It is simply coming up with a foolproof string of commands that makes your system do as you wish.


3. Same as 2. Your Play command would send Play for your movie playing device and then send the Dim Lighting command. Pause would send Pause command and the All Lighting On command to your lighting controller. I personally find tying the lighting control to other commands annoying because I end up triggering it more often than I want. Not every time I hit Play or Pause would I want the light scene to change. Actually this is a perfect example of the Long Press described above where you would hit Play normally and it would Play, but holding Play for a couple seconds would send Play and then dim the lights.


Z-wave: I use z-wave, but with Homeseer triggered by simple IR or IP commands. I wouldn't recommend my way and the VeraLite is a good choice in your case.


Device Control: Most of the time if your device has an Ethernet port you can do IP control. If not then you will probably be looking at IR control. For IR control you would need something like the GlobalCache IP2IR iTach (I wouldn't recommend the newer Flex) unit which is about the lowest cost device that will do all you need. It has three discrete IR outputs and each of those outputs can be split to multiple units to control more than three devices.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24021742
> 
> 
> My assumption of what Long Press meant was you press the button to do one thing and you hold down the button "longer" to do another. URC does it and the newer Harmony remotes do it for the skip buttons. On my URC I have a Light button that jumps to the lighting controls page, if I hold down that button for >2 seconds then it automatically applies my "Dim" lighting scene.



Do you know if this is possible on an MX-850?


How does one accomplish this in the MX Editor software.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24022994
> 
> 
> Do you know if this is possible on an MX-850?
> 
> 
> How does one accomplish this in the MX Editor software.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



I've never used a MX-850 or their Editor software, but I know it works on my MX-980 and CCP. Don't you have the pdf user guide option in the Editor's help menu?


----------



## BrolicBeast


I'm finding that the Kindle Fire is better suited for remote control duties than the iPad Mini or full sized iPad are.  It's smaller footprint and slightly heftier weight just makes it feel more substantial.  When using either of my iPads,  I feel like I'm using a great app on my iPad; when using the Kindle Fire, I forget I'm using a tablet and instead feel like I'm using a top-notch remote.  It's difficult to explain why--it's all about the way it feels in the hand. This is the original Kindle Fire.  I'm going to see if I can find any for sale so I can stock up on this great "feeling" remote through which iRule works its magic.


----------



## AnnapolisSony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24023916
> 
> 
> I'm finding that the Kindle Fire is better suited for remote control duties than the iPad Mini or full sized iPad are.  It's smaller footprint and slightly heftier weight just makes it feel more substantial.  When using either of my iPads,  I feel like I'm using a great app on my iPad; when using the Kindle Fire, I forget I'm using a tablet and instead feel like I'm using a top-notch remote.  It's difficult to explain why--it's all about the way it feels in the hand. This is the original Kindle Fire.  I'm going to see if I can find any for sale so I can stock up on this great "feeling" remote through which iRule works its magic.



I know exactly what you are saying. I have an iPad2 and my wife and 2 kids each have mini iPads. Guess what my Dad gave my wife for Xmas last year that she used about 3 times? A Kindle Fire. Out of curiosity I just loaded iRule on it and I totally agree with you on the feel. With that said, I am just a few days into my trial period with iRule and I am actually in the process of building my remote online as we speak. I am also going thru the gyrations of figuring out exactly what hardware I will need to control my devices in my media room. Really trying to figure out if it is worth the $200 bucks just to be able to automate everything and to control from an iPad or a Kindle. IF i do decide to go "all in" on this, I will surely be using the Kindle! It's brand new and hardly used.


----------



## bryansj

If only iRule would update their Android app to the same level as the iOS app then everyone would be happy. I had to switch my coworker over from the Nexus 7 to a first gen iPad Mini that someone loaned him. He is new to touchscreens and was having trouble with the Android iRule interface. I told him that the iOS version supported button pressed states and worked up a quick template. He was sold after the first press since now he sees that the command is registering. How hard can it be to add pressed states to Android? It makes it look much more polished as well.


Not to mention the Android module support, pixel level placement, and variables...


----------



## Kazuya (FR)




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24025553
> 
> 
> If only iRule would update their Android app to the same level as the iOS app then everyone would be happy. I had to switch my coworker over from the Nexus 7 to a first gen iPad Mini that someone loaned him. He is new to touchscreens and was having trouble with the Android iRule interface. I told him that the iOS version supported button pressed states and worked up a quick template. He was sold after the first press since now he sees that the command is registering. How hard can it be to add pressed states to Android? It makes it look much more polished as well.
> 
> 
> Not to mention the Android module support, pixel level placement, and variables...



Hmm... Bad thing of course...


----------



## rs691919




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9120#post_24011084
> 
> 
> After setting up an dynamic dns service ( http://www.homenet.org/ is what I use) you setting up a device to keep it updated. (software on pc or router if it has the option) you would then change the gateways in your irule remote to point to the domain name instead of the internal IP.
> 
> 
> I do this for a bunch of stuff in my remote. I can control lighting and cameras remotely or locally this way.



Ah got it. My router does have an option for a dynamic dns service, so I guess I will use that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9100_100#post_24023719
> 
> 
> I've never used a MX-850 or their Editor software, but I know it works on my MX-980 and CCP. Don't you have the pdf user guide option in the Editor's help menu?



There is a manual? Hmmm...will have to check on that.


Thank You!


Mark


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9100_100#post_24023916
> 
> 
> I'm finding that the Kindle Fire is better suited for remote control duties than the iPad Mini or full sized iPad are.  It's smaller footprint and slightly heftier weight just makes it feel more substantial.  When using either of my iPads,  I feel like I'm using a great app on my iPad; when using the Kindle Fire, I forget I'm using a tablet and instead feel like I'm using a top-notch remote.  It's difficult to explain why--it's all about the way it feels in the hand. This is the original Kindle Fire.  I'm going to see if I can find any for sale so I can stock up on this great "feeling" remote through which iRule works its magic.



Amazon had the Kindle Fire HD (previous generation) on sale yesterday for $119; it was sold out when I checked early in the morning, around 7:00 a.m. CT. Today it is $139; normally it is $169, so I don't know if they just dropped the price or if it is on sale for the remainder of the week. There is no indication of a savings, so I think they just dropped the price by $30. Not too shabby.


Mark


----------



## shah993

I was wondering how to program the system off button in the template.If I place off commands for all the devices the the ones which are off will turn on.Is there some sort of ability for Irule to tell which device is on or off ?Sorry for the noob question .


----------



## ScAndal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24025553
> 
> 
> If only iRule would update their Android app to the same level as the iOS app then everyone would be happy. I had to switch my coworker over from the Nexus 7 to a first gen iPad Mini that someone loaned him. He is new to touchscreens and was having trouble with the Android iRule interface. I told him that the iOS version supported button pressed states and worked up a quick template. He was sold after the first press since now he sees that the command is registering. How hard can it be to add pressed states to Android? It makes it look much more polished as well.
> 
> 
> Not to mention the Android module support, pixel level placement, and variables...



Yep I'm also amazed since it would seem to me that the Android devices (being cheaper) would make much better dedicated remotes. They really need to AT LEAST get pressed states working in Android.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shah993*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24027619
> 
> 
> I was wondering how to program the system off button in the template.If I place off commands for all the devices the the ones which are off will turn on.Is there some sort of ability for Irule to tell which device is on or off ?Sorry for the noob question .



Most devices have discrete Power On and Power Off commands in the database. Sending Power Off to a device that is already Off does nothing. So yes, just load up the button with Power Off commands from all your devices. Sending Power On to a device that is already powered on will more than likely have no negative impact either. The only time things get tricky are with projectors that require two presses with a delay in between.


If you are programming for iOS then you can use variables to help track the state, but if there are already discrete commands then it is a waste of time.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScAndal*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24028554
> 
> 
> Yep I'm also amazed since it would seem to me that the Android devices (being cheaper) would make much better dedicated remotes. They really need to AT LEAST get pressed states working in Android.



I agree. I have Santa bringing me a Nexus 7 so it would be nice to see this added by then. When I jumped into iRule I didn't realize there were differences between the ecosystems. I left iOS after the iPhone 4 and before the iPhone 5 was announced and doubt I'll ever go back. Currently working on a template for my Nexus 5.


----------



## ScAndal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24030089
> 
> 
> I agree. I have Santa bringing me a Nexus 7 so it would be nice to see this added by then. When I jumped into iRule I didn't realize there were differences between the ecosystems. I left iOS after the iPhone 4 and before the iPhone 5 was announced and doubt I'll ever go back. Currently working on a template for my Nexus 5.



I'm also looking to get a Nexus 7 and a dock as well for xmas. It seems to me to be the perfect size for a remote. I'm REALLY hoping they have pressed states working by EOY.


----------



## krakhen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScAndal*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24030156
> 
> 
> I'm also looking to get a Nexus 7 and a dock as well for xmas. It seems to me to be the perfect size for a remote. I'm REALLY hoping they have pressed states working by EOY.



Not sure how the experience goes with the 2nd generation Nexus 7, but my 1st gen skips button presses, tap and holds and is kind of unreliable when it comes to button input/sensing. iPad and iPad Mini work perfectly. It's sad but true, I wouldn't recommend the Nexus for iRule.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krakhen*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24030517
> 
> 
> Not sure how the experience goes with the 2nd generation Nexus 7, but my 1st gen skips button presses, tap and holds and is kind of unreliable when it comes to button input/sensing. iPad and iPad Mini work perfectly. It's sad but true, I wouldn't recommend the Nexus for iRule.



But is the problem with the Nexus or with the Android iRule app?


----------



## krakhen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24030571
> 
> 
> But is the problem with the Nexus or with the Android iRule app?



That's a good question I couldn't categorically answer, but the main issue I'm facing with the tablet and iRule is documented in this case:

https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/repeat_on_hold_issue 


It's a rather simple behavior I would expect to simply work and doesn't. I've read about a better experience with the Galaxy Tab 3 so maybe the answer is some Android devices?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24030571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krakhen*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24030517
> 
> 
> Not sure how the experience goes with the 2nd generation Nexus 7, but my 1st gen skips button presses, tap and holds and is kind of unreliable when it comes to button input/sensing. iPad and iPad Mini work perfectly. It's sad but true, I wouldn't recommend the Nexus for iRule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is the problem with the Nexus or with the Android iRule app?
Click to expand...


i don't think it's any big secret that it's not the device(s) - the irule experience on android devices is poo. i have or have had irule on a 1g kindle fire, a droid incredible 2, a 1g nexus 7, and galaxy s4. the experience on all four devices (aside from screen size/resolution) is subpar to the experience on my crappy old 2g and 3g ipod touches.


----------



## shah993




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24030081
> 
> 
> Most devices have discrete Power On and Power Off commands in the database. Sending Power Off to a device that is already Off does nothing. So yes, just load up the button with Power Off commands from all your devices. Sending Power On to a device that is already powered on will more than likely have no negative impact either. The only time things get tricky are with projectors that require two presses with a delay in between.
> 
> 
> If you are programming for iOS then you can use variables to help track the state, but if there are already discrete commands then it is a waste of time.


Thanks


----------



## nydennis

For those interested. I inquired with Epson on the codes for the Epson 6030. I am going to go on a limb and say they will probably work for some of the previous models including the 5000 series Epson projectors

RS-232SourceCodesforPC6030_9387.xls 528k .xls file


----------



## ty wonon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24031843
> 
> 
> For those interested. I inquired with Epson on the codes for the Epson 6030. I am going to go on a limb and say they will probably work for some of the previous models including the 5000 series Epson projectors
> 
> RS-232SourceCodesforPC6030_9387.xls 528k .xls file



Thank you Dennis


----------



## nydennis

I bought the Insteon start kit which included the hub. The hub worked for one night and broke. Sending it back. I really only want to control a few lights through the iRule. Should I be looking at the ISY994 instead?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24043995
> 
> 
> I bought the Insteon start kit which included the hub. The hub worked for one night and broke. Sending it back. I really only want to control a few lights through the iRule. Should I be looking at the ISY994 instead?



I have ISY99 and it hasn't failed in over 2 years. PLM busted before the ISY did.




Alex


----------



## Rudy81

I recently upgraded my phone from a Droid X2 to an LG G2. The iRule app is terrible on the newer Android and basically unusable.


I was able to create all the remotes I need, but when swiping from one page to the next is where I run into problems. Sometimes it takes several seconds to change pages. Sometimes it doesn't work at all.


This is a real disappointment with this app.


Now that I have a larger smartphone screen, it would have been worthwhile to use iRule on the phone vs. an iPad.


Anyone know if they are working on this issue?


----------



## ty wonon

Anyone have a Sony STR-DN1040 working thru IP. Can't seem to get it to find the network.


----------



## nydennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ty wonon*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24051723
> 
> 
> Anyone have a Sony STR-DN1040 working thru IP. Can't seem to get it to find the network.



I have the 5800es and not sure if settings are the same, but I had to go into my setup screen and set the network to be active.


----------



## ty wonon

Thanks Dennis, network is active the receiver is networking with other devices, just can'y get it to connect with ipad.


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy81*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24044441
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded my phone from a Droid X2 to an LG G2. The iRule app is terrible on the newer Android and basically unusable.
> 
> 
> I was able to create all the remotes I need, but when swiping from one page to the next is where I run into problems. Sometimes it takes several seconds to change pages. Sometimes it doesn't work at all.
> 
> 
> This is a real disappointment with this app.
> 
> 
> Now that I have a larger smartphone screen, it would have been worthwhile to use iRule on the phone vs. an iPad.
> 
> 
> Anyone know if they are working on this issue?



I have the LG G2 also and have not have had nearly thing many issues with my remote. It is rather large also with 4 rooms and about three activities per room.

The Android version really does need some work. I saw they mentioned that they hired an android dev about a month ago so hopefully something happens here.


----------



## giomania

For those considering Insteon, the ISY994i INSTEON Compatible Automation Controller with Dual-Band PLM is available for $212.58 TODAY ONLY!

http://www.smarthome.com/12237DB/ISY994i-INSTEON-Compatible-Automation-Controller-with-Dual-Band-PLM/p.aspx 


Mark


----------



## nydennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24053135
> 
> 
> For those considering Insteon, the ISY994i INSTEON Compatible Automation Controller with Dual-Band PLM is available for $212.58 TODAY ONLY!
> 
> http://www.smarthome.com/12237DB/ISY994i-INSTEON-Compatible-Automation-Controller-with-Dual-Band-PLM/p.aspx
> 
> 
> Mark



You can also get 10% off if your a new customer. 192.00 shipped


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ty wonon*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24052476
> 
> 
> Thanks Dennis, network is active the receiver is networking with other devices, just can'y get it to connect with ipad.



I believe this model doesn't use the same control protocol as the ES models of Sony AVRs. Have you tried port 80?





Alex


----------



## ty wonon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24053582
> 
> 
> I believe this model doesn't use the same control protocol as the ES models of Sony AVRs. Have you tried port 80?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Yes tried Port 80


thanks


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ty wonon*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24054584
> 
> 
> Yes tried Port 80
> 
> 
> thanks



Forgot to mention that gateway type should be HTTP GATEWAY as 1040 and 1030 use HTTP control rather than TCP/Telnet type of control like ES models do. So the only way to get the commands is to sniff them out. If you have a Mac computer you can sniff out the commands by intercepting your iOS device with TVSideView app running and the AVR.


Here are instructions on how:

http://useyourloaf.com/blog/2012/02/07/remote-packet-capture-for-ios-devices.html 





Alex


----------



## ty wonon

Alex sorry no MAC, but in iRule there are data files for 1030 thats what I'm using. And I did try HTTP control. It may be something with the receiver, because I can see the 1040 on all computers and Laptops in the house but when I go into the receiver network can only see one of the laptops.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ty wonon*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24058408
> 
> 
> Alex sorry no MAC, but in iRule there are data files for 1030 thats what I'm using. And I did try HTTP control. It may be something with the receiver, because I can see the 1040 on all computers and Laptops in the house but when I go into the receiver network can only see one of the laptops.



I am the one who added the 1030 device driver to the builder. When 1040 came out, I thought it was the same protocol as the 1030 but it is not or at least port number may be different. Can you do me a favour and do a port scan on the Sony?




Alex


----------



## ty wonon

Alex can you suggest an app or software to scan ports. I do not have any installed. Win 7 or OS.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ty wonon*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24061949
> 
> 
> Dennis can you suggest an app or software to scan ports. I do not have any installed. Win 7 or OS.



Fing is one for iOS.





Alex


----------



## ty wonon

Ok I downloaded one on my Blackberry too, will try when I get a chance when home.


----------



## ty wonon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24062263
> 
> 
> Fing is one for iOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Ok open ports are 80,1247,1900,8000,8080,


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ty wonon*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24063857
> 
> 
> Ok open ports are 80,1247,1900,8000,8080,



So what I would do is try HTTP GATEWAY with one of those port numbers at a time. Make sure you are using Method=POST in the gateway.




Alex


----------



## ty wonon

OK I'll try that when I get home.

Alex I can't thank you enough for taking the time to help. I will keep you posted.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ty wonon*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24065115
> 
> 
> OK I'll try that when I get home.
> 
> Alex I can't thank you enough for taking the time to help. I will keep you posted.



No problem at all. I created a 2013 Sony TV device in the builder and most of the commands were carried over from 2012 except for INPUTs which use different protocol and require registration with the TV.


I am hoping that Sony kept same protocol for 1040 and just changed the port numbers.





Alex


----------



## Glimmie

FEATURE REQUEST


In the feedback values section how about adding a color option. For example if I see a 1 in a string I print ON. For 0 I print OFF. So with a colors option we could then have the ON in red and the OFF in green or whatever.


----------



## Bacon13

Another Feature Request:


Update the Android app so it is on par with the iOS app. I'm tired of hearing about all these great features / modules that aren't available to me and my Galaxy Tab.


----------



## Rew452




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24069344
> 
> 
> Another Feature Request:
> 
> 
> Update the Android app so it is on par with the iOS app. I'm tired of hearing about all these great features / modules that aren't available to me and my Galaxy Tab.



+! Here too.


Rew


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24069344
> 
> 
> Another Feature Request:
> 
> 
> Update the Android app so it is on par with the iOS app. I'm tired of hearing about all these great features / modules that aren't available to me and my Galaxy Tab.



We are working on it.




Alex


----------



## bryansj

I'd also like a line break when entering text on both labels and buttons. Is that there and I'm missing it or what? I don't mind typing in some code either ()


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9180#post_24069953
> 
> 
> I'd also like a line break when entering text on both labels and buttons. Is that there and I'm missing it or what? I don't mind typing in some code either ()


+1

____

Axel


----------



## pbrandt


If I need to start a new thread for my questions please let me know...

 



I thought I knew a lot about home theater until I started reading more threads than I can count! I saw a lot of people kept mentioning iRule. Decided to check it out and want to implement it into my home theater I am putting together. I am having some trouble understanding what specifically I will need for hardware to make this work. For now I want it to run everything in my basement theater setup but would like it eventually to be able to run my television and sound bar upstairs. I am still learning how IP, IR, and RS232 work and which is better. Any help there would be great as well.

 

What I will have in theater room…

 

Epson 6030UB Projector

Denon X4000 Receiver

Cox Cable Box Motorola DCX3200

Playstation 4

Apple TV

Linksys Wireless Router

Possible Media Server (Not sure how that works)

 

 

Upstairs Living Room…

Panasonic TCP50S60 (Plasma)

JBL SB400 (Sound Bar)

Cox Cable Box Motorola DCX3200

 

Any feedback as to what hardware items that are on the iRule website I will need would be great or any other items I may need to purchase.

 

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Larry M

For those of you running an HTPC, are you using IRule to control it?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24073111
> 
> 
> For those of you running an HTPC, are you using IRule to control it?



Eventghost over the network.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24073111
> 
> 
> For those of you running an HTPC, are you using IRule to control it?


MCE Controller and devices for specific programs (J. River Media Center and XBMC).


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbrandt*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24072400
> 
> 
> If I need to start a new thread for my questions please let me know...
> 
> 
> I thought I knew a lot about home theater until I started reading more threads than I can count! I saw a lot of people kept mentioning iRule. Decided to check it out and want to implement it into my home theater I am putting together. I am having some trouble understanding what specifically I will need for hardware to make this work. For now I want it to run everything in my basement theater setup but would like it eventually to be able to run my television and sound bar upstairs. I am still learning how IP, IR, and RS232 work and which is better. Any help there would be great as well.
> 
> 
> What I will have in theater room…
> 
> 
> Epson 6030UB Projector
> 
> Denon X4000 Receiver
> 
> Cox Cable Box Motorola DCX3200
> 
> Playstation 4
> 
> Apple TV
> 
> Linksys Wireless Router
> 
> Possible Media Server (Not sure how that works)
> 
> 
> 
> Upstairs Living Room…
> 
> Panasonic TCP50S60 (Plasma)
> 
> JBL SB400 (Sound Bar)
> 
> Cox Cable Box Motorola DCX3200
> 
> 
> Any feedback as to what hardware items that are on the iRule website I will need would be great or any other items I may need to purchase.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Phil



There are a couple of questions to ask for each location:


1. How far is each piece of equipment located away from each other? For example in my theater projector is the only piece of equipment in the room while the rest of equipment is about 20-25 feet away in a closet.

2. Is there hardwired ethernet present where your equipment is located at.





Alex


----------



## pbrandt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24074137
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of questions to ask for each location:
> 
> 
> 1. How far is each piece of equipment located away from each other? For example in my theater projector is the only piece of equipment in the room while the rest of equipment is about 20-25 feet away in a closet.
> 
> 2. Is there hardwired ethernet present where your equipment is located at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Ethernet is hardwired where all the theater room equipment is. The equipment is in the same room as the projector. It is approximately 15 feet away from the projector. Eventually in our next house all of this will be hidden away.

 

It is not hardwired in upstairs living room. I could possibly run cable to that area. What are my options if I run the cable vs not running the cable regarding hardware?


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24073111
> 
> 
> For those of you running an HTPC, are you using IRule to control it?


Eventghost and XBMC JSON commands.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24073465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24073111
> 
> 
> For those of you running an HTPC, are you using IRule to control it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventghost over the network.
Click to expand...

 

+1

_____

Axel


----------



## nydennis

Anyone aware of any good HTPC panels or images that I should be looking for?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbrandt*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24074963
> 
> 
> Ethernet is hardwired where all the theater room equipment is. The equipment is in the same room as the projector. It is approximately 15 feet away from the projector. Eventually in our next house all of this will be hidden away.
> 
> 
> It is not hardwired in upstairs living room. I could possibly run cable to that area. What are my options if I run the cable vs not running the cable regarding hardware?



For best reliability, I would get 1 IP2IR gateway for control of Apple TV and Cable Box. Your Denon is controllable directly via its ethernet port. PS4 I don't is controllable by anything other than their controllers yet OR, if you have Onkyo/Integra AVR/Preamp, using RIHD(HDMI-CEC). For projector you can get 1 WF2SL gateway + 1 NULL MODEM RS232 cable. As for the media server/HTPC, you can control those directly via IP.


For upstairs, I would just get 1 WF2IR Global Cache gateway and that will cover everything.


Any Global Cache that starts with WF is a WiFi version, thus not necessary to have hardwired Ethernet.





Alex


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9090#post_23977786
> 
> 
> I use my Insteon setup with ISY99/994 and use ISY Module. I have 8 button, 6 button keypads, dimmers, switches, lamp modules, garage door kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


I have the same thing as you and have never been able to get the garage door kit to work. Is there some trick I'm missing on the opener or in the ISY99 or irule


It shows up in ISY99 as 2 devices, Im not sure, Im not in the house with the ISY but is there detail setup listed on these types of devices? I know its somehow different than I light switch which I have had 175 of those working fine for a year


----------



## NicksHitachi

Not sure what changed but Irule has started crashing regularly on my Ipad 1.


Especially if i leave the app and return, it always crashes...


Also sometimes when i enter a panel it just seems to freeze and reawaken later with a burst of all the commands ive pressed since it locked up.


Its getting pretty annoying.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24084295
> 
> 
> I have the same thing as you and have never been able to get the garage door kit to work. Is there some trick I'm missing on the opener or in the ISY99 or irule
> 
> 
> It shows up in ISY99 as 2 devices, Im not sure, Im not in the house with the ISY but is there detail setup listed on these types of devices? I know its somehow different than I light switch which I have had 175 of those working fine for a year



I use Scene for the Garage Door Relay and just use Textual feedback for the actual garage door sensor status. I find that the feedback from the Garage door kit is very unreliable, so I send the Query command to ISY then send command to check status.




Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24085051
> 
> 
> Not sure what changed but Irule has started crashing regularly on my Ipad 1.
> 
> 
> Especially if i leave the app and return, it always crashes...
> 
> 
> Also sometimes when i enter a panel it just seems to freeze and reawaken later with a burst of all the commands ive pressed since it locked up.
> 
> 
> Its getting pretty annoying.



Do you have the latest version of the app installed? Should be 3.3.1




Alex


----------



## NicksHitachi

AFAIK its the latest....


My setup has gotten pretty elaborate with many devices and panels and feedbacks. Maybe I'm just getting to the limitations of my hardware or the software itself, idk....


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24085495
> 
> 
> I use Scene for the Garage Door Relay and just use Textual feedback for the actual garage door sensor status. I find that the feedback from the Garage door kit is very unreliable, so I send the Query command to ISY then send command to check status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


I guess I really need to get back into this, no wonder I couldn't get it to work, none of this sounds even vaguely familiar


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9150#post_24023916
> 
> 
> I'm finding that the Kindle Fire is better suited for remote control duties than the iPad Mini or full sized iPad are.  It's smaller footprint and slightly heftier weight just makes it feel more substantial.  When using either of my iPads,  I feel like I'm using a great app on my iPad; when using the Kindle Fire, I forget I'm using a tablet and instead feel like I'm using a top-notch remote.  It's difficult to explain why--it's all about the way it feels in the hand. This is the original Kindle Fire.  I'm going to see if I can find any for sale so I can stock up on this great "feeling" remote through which iRule works its magic.



I'd agree if I didn't have to slide it to wake it up every time, and wait 5 seconds to reconnect to wifi.


If I prevent it from locking, then it just stays on, bright, and kills the battery.


Am I missing something?


Also the touch isn't very sensitive, takes a few presses sometimes to enter a command.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CentralCoaster*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24093166
> 
> 
> I'd agree if I didn't have to slide it to wake it up every time, and wait 5 seconds to reconnect to wifi.
> 
> 
> If I prevent it from locking, then it just stays on, bright, and kills the battery.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Also the touch isn't very sensitive, takes a few presses sometimes to enter a command.



Be sure to let iRule control the dimming function. Mine stays very dim throughout an entire movie. Mine is also quite responsive to touch...do you use a screen protector?


----------



## ScAndal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24093321
> 
> 
> Be sure to let iRule control the dimming function. Mine stays very dim throughout an entire movie. Mine is also quite responsive to touch...do you use a screen protector?



There is no other way to wake it other than to slide it? Gotta be an android setting to disable that right?


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScAndal*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24093498
> 
> 
> 
> There is no other way to wake it other than to slide it? Gotta be an android setting to disable that right?


There is--you can set the application to disable the screen lock.  I can't remember where, but go through the iRule settings ON the tablet, and you can disable it.  Mine stays very dim and fully functional during a movie--and if I want to pause, I just pick the tablet up and tap the screen to pause the movie.  No sliding required.


----------



## ScAndal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24093637
> 
> 
> There is--you can set the application to disable the screen lock.  I can't remember where, but go through the iRule settings ON the tablet, and you can disable it.  Mine stays very dim and fully functional during a movie--and if I want to pause, I just pick the tablet up and tap the screen to pause the movie.  No sliding required.



Sounds good. That's what my android tablet does too. How is the resolution on the Kindle Fire? I'm really leaning towards picking one up.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScAndal*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24093690
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. That's what my android tablet does too. How is the resolution on the Kindle Fire? I'm really leaning towards picking one up.


The resolution is really good.  I don't notice any difference in resolution between the iPads that I run iRule on and the Kindle Fire.  It's like the 720 v. 1080p difference on TV's 32" and below.  The size doesn't lend itself to a noticeable difference between the two technologies.  But since I prefer the Kindle fire, I've been slacking on updating the iPads to match my extensive configurations on the Kindle.  Thankfully, ten minutes of copy, paste, and a little tweaking and the same settings can be transferred to the iPads when I have some time. I've also found that I'm less inclined to leave the iRule app to check other things (email, web, etc.) when I'm using the Kindle Fire.  I'm using it as a dedicated remote.  It's definitely worth picking up if you get a chance.  I think Best Buy has them on sale this week (I only briefly skimmed that email--so I could be wrong).


----------



## BrolicBeast


Guys and Gals, I wanted to share the iRule control scheme that seems to really work the best. Touch based controls work best for me, since I can use them without looking at the remote.  Here’s what I use. It seems complex, but it’s so intuitive, it becomes second nature after just one or two uses:

 

*Select/Pause/Play*—Tap Screen Once w/ One Finger

*Go Back*—Double Tap Screen w. One Finger

*Fast Forward*—button on screen

*Rewind*—button on screen

*Volume Up (5db)*—Swipe Right w/ Two Fingers

Vol*ume Up (15db)—*Swipe Up w/ Two Fingers (switch from moderate volume to reference volume)

*Volume Down (5db)—*Swipe Left w/ Two Fingers

*Volume Down (15db)—*Swipe Down w/ Two Fingers (switch from reference volume to moderate volume)

Retur*n to JRiver Theater View Home Screen*—Tap Screen w/ Two Fingers

*Navigate Right*—Swipe Left (although it seems counterintuitive on paper, this is intuitive if you've used a smartphone or tablet)

*Navigate Left*—Swipe Right

*Navigate Up*—Swipe Up

*Navigate Down*—Swipe Down

 

I hope this helps anyone thinking about exploringi iRule's touch capabilities.  It's far more natural to use gesture controls.


----------



## Done Deal DR

I need to look into gesture controls, so far I haven't messed with it.


I just ordered an iPad Mini Retina yesterday to use as a dedicated iRule remote. I've been using a Samsung Galaxy tab 10.1 (original) and my iPhone 4S but there were a lot of compromises with both. The Samsung is old, getting slow, and has low resolution. It's also fairly large which makes one handed control virtually impossible. The iPhone 4S is better for tasks like fast forwarding through DVR'd show commercials, but it''s limited screen real estate makes it hard to do anything but the simplest tasks. Also the Android implementation isn't quite as developed as the iOS counterpart.


I'm hoping the iPad Mini Retina is a happy medium. Small and light with great resolution. It should be here tomorrow or early next week, I've gotten started building the basic configurations and will fine tune once I get it. One of the things I'm trying out is building Portrait pages for enhanced one handed operation, something I haven't tried on anything except the iPhone where of course it's default. There are 2 things I can't figure out, there doesn't appear to be any default iPad retina portrait wallpapers and not having much luck finding them in the database? Also, I'm going to try out the iTunes module, I purchased it and it defaulted to the landscape page... I can't figure out how to also get it on my Portrait page. Can the iTunes model be on more than one page on the same handset?


Why isn't there any iRule provided square buttons? That's one of the silliest omissions I've noticed, since the actual touch buttons end up being square anyways.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_100#post_23971089
> 
> 
> I definitely think I can make an Insteon setup work for me. I even have a solution to extend the serial controller outside my equipment room, so it can plug into my "normal" house electrical circuits, and bypass my balanced power sub-panel.
> 
> 
> I am actually excited, as this is a lot cheaper than RadioRa2, and I can do a lot more automation than what I was planning.
> 
> 
> For those using it, I would appreciate comments on how you have it integrated in iRule. I was thinking a mix of Insteon remotes and keypads along with iRule would be useful.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



Update: I picked up a bunch of Insteon gear recently. The avalanche started with the deals they had on the ISY 994i and 994i / IR Pro on the 9th and 10th of December. I wound up getting the the 994i / IR Pro for $227 with the 10% off new customer discount (thanks for the tip!). I figured for that much money, I would rather go that route than dealing with HouseLinc software and my PC controlling the system.


So there I was with an ISY / PLM kit and a one device, thinking I will just try it out to make sure it works. Well, then they started the 21% off sale on the 13th, and I started snowballing. So around $1,150 later, here I am with an ISY / PLM kit and 19 devices. Wish me luck!


Mark


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9100_100#post_24022994
> 
> 
> Do you know if this is possible on an MX-850?
> 
> 
> How does one accomplish this in the MX Editor software.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



Update: I used the MX Editor software's "Universal Browser" feature to import the .CCF file with the ISY commands into the MX Editor software, and simply dragged and dropped the commands onto the remote control buttons. I re-named the buttons as needded, saved the file, and I was done.


Mark


----------



## Done Deal DR

How does one change or add a background image? I can't for the life of me figure it out, and when I google it I appear to get old info that no longer applies to the current irule builder version.


edit - I finally figured it out. The Layer button is on the top right now.


----------



## NicksHitachi

top right of screen theres a dropdown menu. Background, foreground, and all layers.


Select background layer in the dropdown and drag and drop your background onto the panel. Switch back to all layers and drag and drop buttons and asssign commands.


----------



## Done Deal DR

Yeah I found it shortly after posting, it was the same as the directions I found but the Layer dropdown was just in a different location. I've been building various iRule pages for probably 6 months but have never messed with the backgrounds.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24093321
> 
> 
> Be sure to let iRule control the dimming function. Mine stays very dim throughout an entire movie. Mine is also quite responsive to touch...do you use a screen protector?



I give the screen lock disable another try, but I remember it being a battery killer. My home theatre remote graphics are pretty dark, so that's good.


I don't use a screen protector. I figured it was my gritty man hands. Maybe I need some moisturizer.


----------



## CentralCoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScAndal*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24093690
> 
> 
> Sounds good. That's what my android tablet does too. How is the resolution on the Kindle Fire? I'm really leaning towards picking one up.



Eh, I'd say it's "good enough" resolution. You can clearly see it isn't very sharp, but for a remote, it's plenty.


Let's put it this way, I use my Samsung S2 panels on it, and it gives me about 1/2" margin on the side and 1" on the bottom. I'm too lazy to program 3 different resolutions. Too bad irule doesn't scale properly, that would be good enough for most people.



I have found though, in Builder if you use the full pixel row/columns, its more practical to use the same panels on 2 different resolutions, assuming they are reasonably close. It will just add a margin, keeping everything lined up otherwise, rather than moving everything around.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScAndal*  /t/1351981/irule/9200_100#post_24093690
> 
> 
> Sounds good. That's what my android tablet does too. How is the resolution on the Kindle Fire? I'm really leaning towards picking one up.



Here you go:


Kindle Fire 7" = 1024 x 600 (169 ppi)


Kindle Fire HD 7" = 1280 x 800 (215 ppi)


Kindle Fire HDX 7" = 1920 x 1200 (323 ppi)


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9000_100#post_23971089
> 
> 
> I definitely think I can make an Insteon setup work for me. I even have a solution to extend the serial controller outside my equipment room, so it can plug into my "normal" house electrical circuits, and bypass my balanced power sub-panel.
> 
> 
> I am actually excited, as this is a lot cheaper than RadioRa2, and I can do a lot more automation than what I was planning.
> 
> 
> For those using it, I would appreciate comments on how you have it integrated in iRule. I was thinking a mix of Insteon remotes and keypads along with iRule would be useful.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



After I purchased the ISY, I read the manual, which stated not to use a cable longer than 10 feet to connect the ISY to the PLM. I found this thread on the Universal Devices forum where users are using much longer cables (up to 70 feet in one case) between the ISY and the PLM without issue.

http://forum.universal-devices.com/viewtopic.php?t=7896 


I am glad to have learned this, as it solves the problem I have with the technical power sub-panel located in my equipment room. I am sharing for the benefit of anyone wishing to get their PLM in a more desirable location, or closer to the electrical panel.


Mark


----------



## IGO2XS

I am looking for the pressed state image of the stainless volume up and volume down button. Would any of you guys have these images. I can't find them when I search images. thank you.


----------



## nydennis

Happy Holiday's everyone,



Is anyone controlling PowerDVD13 with the iRule through MCE? if so could I get some instructions on how to do so


----------



## eelton

I need some IR blaster advice...


I'm a newbie setting up iRule to replace my Philips Pronto TSU9600 (which works great, but it's the end of the line). I'm using a GC-100 an iTach wf2ir with emitters on some equipment--which is working--but I'm trying to use a blaster from the iTach to control a projector and screen, which are about 8 and 15 feet away, respectively. The problem is that the blaster seems too weak to control them without holding it up in the air (it's on output 3, configured for blaster use).


Are there brighter blasters available? When check with a digital camera, the output of the Pronto looks 10 times brighter, and it works no matter where it's pointed in the room.



Thanks.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eelton*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24103911
> 
> 
> I need some IR blaster advice...
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie setting up iRule to replace my Philips Pronto TSU9600 (which works great, but it's the end of the line). I'm using a GC-100 an iTach wf2ir with emitters on some equipment--which is working--but I'm trying to use a blaster from the iTach to control a projector and screen, which are about 8 and 15 feet away, respectively. The problem is that the blaster seems too weak to control them without holding it up in the air (it's on output 3, configured for blaster use).
> 
> 
> Are there brighter blasters available? When check with a digital camera, the output of the Pronto looks 10 times brighter, and it works no matter where it's pointed in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



That's really odd about the weak blaster. I installed iRule at my neighbour's house and aim the blaster from the floor level to the projector hung on the ceiling about 13 feet away and into the projecting light. Have not had any issues blasting that direction and distance. Used iTach IP2IR+IR blaster that came with.





Alex


----------



## eelton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24104215
> 
> 
> That's really odd about the weak blaster. I installed iRule at my neighbour's house and aim the blaster from the floor level to the projector hung on the ceiling about 13 feet away and into the projecting light. Have not had any issues blasting that direction and distance. Used iTach IP2IR+IR blaster that came with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Thanks. I suppose I may have weak blasters (I've tried two; each came with an iTach). I did find a post on the Global Cache forum about a batch of weak blasters that GC had sent out.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24101036
> 
> 
> I am looking for the pressed state image of the stainless volume up and volume down button. Would any of you guys have these images. I can't find them when I search images. thank you.



Common-Brushed-x1-Pressed

Common-Brushed-x1.5-Pressed

Common-Brushed-x2-Pressed

Common-Brushed-x3-Pressed


Cheers,

SC


----------



## Rudy81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eelton*  /t/1351981/irule/9200_50#post_24103911
> 
> 
> I need some IR blaster advice...
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie setting up iRule to replace my Philips Pronto TSU9600 (which works great, but it's the end of the line). I'm using a GC-100 an iTach wf2ir with emitters on some equipment--which is working--but I'm trying to use a blaster from the iTach to control a projector and screen, which are about 8 and 15 feet away, respectively. The problem is that the blaster seems too weak to control them without holding it up in the air (it's on output 3, configured for blaster use).
> 
> 
> Are there brighter blasters available? When check with a digital camera, the output of the Pronto looks 10 times brighter, and it works no matter where it's pointed in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Are you using the GC blaster? I originally tried a non-GC blaster that was physically just like the GC, but would not work very well. I purchased a GC and have never had any more issues.


----------



## eelton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy81*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24105117
> 
> 
> Are you using the GC blaster? I originally tried a non-GC blaster that was physically just like the GC, but would not work very well. I purchased a GC and have never had any more issues.



Yes, I've tried two genuine GC blasters, supplied with the wf2ir. I've been able to get it working by relocating the iTach closer to the projector. Not aesthetically pleasing, and I'll have to string some wires for other equipment.


I've also thought about making my own blaster with brighter LEDs such as these.


----------



## dpnaylor

greetings all!


This is my first day messing around with irule. I have a Pioneer VSX-1021 receiver I am trying to get just volume up and volume down working right now via IP with no hardware gateways. I can control the receiver via my iphone with the free App so I know the IP address and the proper port. I have irule setup using an http gateway with the receivers ip address and port. I loaded the receiver as well as my motorola HD QIP cable box into a project and it gave me some canned screens to start with. I high light the receiver on the right side of the builder software and drag the database codes for volume up and volume down to the proper buttons. under network codes. I setup an http with the ip address and port. When I run the screen on my ipad the gateway on the bottom right is green. When I push the buttons the left right arrows on the bottom left of the ipad light up green indicating it is sending.... I was not sure what to the set the htp gateways to. GET, POST, or PUT??? I did try them all but still no luck.

I also set up a http gateway for my cable box but no idea what to set the port to for that motorola HD-QIPxxx. are there some kind of network codes I have to program in to each button for this to work for my receiver? There has to be something I am missing obviously... I feel like I am close. as both the receiver buttons and cable box buttons are responding and changing state and everything is green. Anybody point me in the right direction?










Regards!


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpnaylor*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24106949
> 
> 
> greetings all!
> 
> 
> This is my first day messing around with irule. I have a Pioneer VSX-1021 receiver I am trying to get just volume up and volume down working right now via IP with no hardware gateways. I can control the receiver via my iphone with the free App so I know the IP address and the proper port. I have irule setup using an http gateway with the receivers ip address and port. I loaded the receiver as well as my motorola HD QIP cable box into a project and it gave me some canned screens to start with. I high light the receiver on the right side of the builder software and drag the database codes for volume up and volume down to the proper buttons. under network codes. I setup an http with the ip address and port. When I run the screen on my ipad the gateway on the bottom right is green. When I push the buttons the left right arrows on the bottom left of the ipad light up green indicating it is sending.... I was not sure what to the set the htp gateways to. GET, POST, or PUT??? I did try them all but still no luck.
> 
> I also set up a http gateway for my cable box but no idea what to set the port to for that motorola HD-QIPxxx. are there some kind of network codes I have to program in to each button for this to work for my receiver? There has to be something I am missing obviously... I feel like I am close. as both the receiver buttons and cable box buttons are responding and changing state and everything is green. Anybody point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!


When it comes to pioneer try port 8102 in gateway


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpnaylor*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24106949
> 
> 
> greetings all!


Hi Dave,


Ditto what Mark P said - create a Network gateway and use port 8102. Other Pioneer receivers are Network gateway, port 23.


You can always use iRule's Compatible Devices page to see what type of gateway a device uses:
http://iruleathome.com/devices/irule-compatible-devices 


There are no cable boxes that I'm aware of that are controllable via IP by any third parties like iRule.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## dpnaylor

Thanks for the quick response... I had the wrong receiver selected I had the right model but for IR only... I selected the all pioneer receivers Zone 1 IP and RS232.. That now gives me choices under network codes on the right. what I did when I clicked on say volume up was to add ipaddress and port to the network code http://192.169.1.4:8102/VD\x0D I tried just dragging the network code to the volume down but that didnt seem to work. I saw in a tutorial that that was probably required??? I am using port 8102 which is the same port my iphone pioneer app is using to control the receiver so I know those are good Ip addresses and port numbers... Still stumped. I have tried this every which way I can think of.


How about on the ipad... Do I set up the receiver as a devices or under Gateways? currently it is setup in both places with the same IP address and port...


----------



## dpnaylor

Ok I have it working. Deleted almost everything and started from scratch. changed the network commands and got rid of the IP address and the port in the command. The tutorial does show that being used somewhere but at least I have a start. Thinking of picking up a used GC-100-12 to use with my system. I have a new epson projector which is IR, I have a DVDO iScan which is serial commanded, a Verizon set top box which is IR, a PS3 which I am not sure how to command as I think it uses blue tooth?? and we just bought the kids a Wii U for christmas which I am not sure about that either.


Thanks for the advice. At least now I can work on the receiver part of things and get that working. The remote that comes with that is impossible to figure out all the things on it.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpnaylor*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24107609
> 
> 
> Ok I have it working. Deleted almost everything and started from scratch. changed the network commands and got rid of the IP address and the port in the command. The tutorial does show that being used somewhere but at least I have a start. Thinking of picking up a used GC-100-12 to use with my system. I have a new epson projector which is IR, I have a DVDO iScan which is serial commanded, a Verizon set top box which is IR, a PS3 which I am not sure how to command as I think it uses blue tooth?? and we just bought the kids a Wii U for christmas which I am not sure about that either.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. At least now I can work on the receiver part of things and get that working. The remote that comes with that is impossible to figure out all the things on it.



As tempting as GC-100s are, I would personally stay away from them as they are an aging device that has been around for about 10 year now and processor is slow compared to iTach or iTach Flex.





Alex


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eelton*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24104505
> 
> 
> Thanks. I suppose I may have weak blasters (I've tried two; each came with an iTach). I did find a post on the Global Cache forum about a batch of weak blasters that GC had sent out.


Make sure you have the blaster plugged into port 3 of the iTach unit. You must also configure port 3 as a blaster port in the iTach's setup page. If this is not done, the output will be very weak.


----------



## dpnaylor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24107673
> 
> 
> As tempting as GC-100s are, I would personally stay away from them as they are an aging device that has been around for about 10 year now and processor is slow compared to iTach or iTach Flex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Thanks for the info. The GC100 seemed like a good option since it covers everything i need in one device for like $75. Plus emmiters and blasters. Im not looking for any spectacular performance just reliable. Is the processor that bad that it gives you a noticeable lag?

Im in love with the LAN setup to the receiver. It is working awesome! So nice to not have to point directly at the receiver. Works anywhere in the house.


----------



## Done Deal DR

I've been using the iPad Mini Retina for a few days now with iRule and am very pleased, it beats the 10.1 Galaxy Tab I was using hands down in every way. Very speedy, small enough to control one handed, high enough resolution to fit enough on the screen to be useful. Also I find the iOS integration to be much better than the Android implementation. All in all, I wish I would have bought it much sooner.


The only downside was having to go in and reprogram for a new resolution, I still have a lot of work to do there.


----------



## nydennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24109661
> 
> 
> I've been using the iPad Mini Retina for a few days now with iRule and am very pleased, it beats the 10.1 Galaxy Tab I was using hands down in every way. Very speedy, small enough to control one handed, high enough resolution to fit enough on the screen to be useful. Also I find the iOS integration to be much better than the Android implementation. All in all, I wish I would have bought it much sooner.
> 
> 
> The only downside was having to go in and reprogram for a new resolution, I still have a lot of work to do there.



Most of the fun is the tinkering


----------



## Done Deal DR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis*  /t/1351981/irule/9250_50#post_24109855
> 
> 
> Most of the fun is the tinkering



It's fun getting new features to work, but getting all the same stuff that you had working before working again is not that fun!


----------



## JohnLew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24107673
> 
> 
> As tempting as GC-100s are, I would personally stay away from them as they are an aging device that has been around for about 10 year now and processor is slow compared to iTach or iTach Flex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Interesting. I've been contemplating switching out my GC-100-12 for iTach units. Originally, I needed the IR blasters in addition to RS232, which made the GC-100 attractive, but as I've updated equipment and moved the remaining equipment to RS232, all I need is the serial connection.


How does the processor difference manifest itself in real use scenarios? Is there is a noticeable difference in stability or responsiveness?


For reference, I would be switching a Denon 2310, Denon DVD-2500BT and a Pioneer KRP-500M to iTach IP2SL's. Currently, the two Denon units are on the GC-100-12 and the Pioneer is controlled via IP, which is flaky on that unit, at least for me.


----------



## nydennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnLew*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24112044
> 
> 
> Interesting. I've been contemplating switching out my GC-100-12 for iTach units. Originally, I needed the IR blasters in addition to RS232, which made the GC-100 attractive, but as I've updated equipment and moved the remaining equipment to RS232, all I need is the serial connection.
> 
> 
> How does the processor difference manifest itself in real use scenarios? Is there is a noticeable difference in stability or responsiveness?
> 
> 
> For reference, I would be switching a Denon 2310, Denon DVD-2500BT and a Pioneer KRP-500M to iTach IP2SL's. Currently, the two Denon units are on the GC-100-12 and the Pioneer is controlled via IP, which is flaky on that unit, at least for me.



I believe that any firmware upgrades on the GC-100 series need to be done at the factory and thus will cost you time and money each time an upgrade is out so some of the older units may not work with your devices if I read some reviews correctly


----------



## JohnLew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24112059
> 
> 
> I believe that any firmware upgrades on the GC-100 series need to be done at the factory and thus will cost you time and money each time an upgrade is out so some of the older units may not work with your devices if I read some reviews correctly



That may be the case. I've been running this unit for a few years, I got on board with iRule around the beginning (moved away from a Nevo setup). I don't anticipate adding any more equipment that isn't IP controllable so I don't think I'll run into issues with GC-100 firmware since everything is functional now. Mainly I'm looking to get a little better responsiveness and combat those occasional connectivity drops that seem to occur every so often.


Finishing the basement and putting a more expansive system down there with all new equipment and Insteon lighting... but the Denons and Pioneer will stay upstairs for the foreseeable future.


----------



## petercw2

Can a single IR blaster control more than one device? i.e.: if I have a Onkyo receiver and an Apple TV on the same shelf, maybe a properly placed emitter pointing at both could control both devices?


----------



## eelton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnLew*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24112044
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, I would be switching a Denon 2310, Denon DVD-2500BT and a Pioneer KRP-500M to iTach IP2SL's. Currently, the two Denon units are on the GC-100-12 and the Pioneer is controlled via IP, which is flaky on that unit, at least for me.



For what it's worth, I also have KRP-500M, which I'm controlling via a GC-100-12, and so far so good--no problems.


I found, as you may have, that the iRule database for IP control of the 500M is lacking some key codes. I found them by trial and error. In case you haven't, here they are:



back: **RMCS56


home menu: **RMCS25


user menu: **RMCS59


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24117962
> 
> 
> Can a single IR blaster control more than one device? i.e.: if I have a Onkyo receiver and an Apple TV on the same shelf, maybe a properly placed emitter pointing at both could control both devices?



That is the whole point of IR Blaster, multiple devices on the same port.




Alex


----------



## dpnaylor

Ordered an GC-IP2IR two days ago.! Can't wait to do some more programming! Think I will get the automation add on tomorrow for my Insteon lights. I have had the Insteon stuff for years. I have only ever used the built in page from the built in browser. It will be soooooo nice to integrat everything into one solution. I even have a bunch of Foscams that I use around here I want to integrate as well.


----------



## mickelin

I need to launch an IOS app (Constellation, a XBMC remote app) from a url widget. I remember that's how it was done before the Lauch App widget was added in iRule builder, but I can't remember exactly how. I know it is described somewhere in this thread, but can't find it...

I just add a url widget and in the address field put constellation://

Nothing happens when I navigate to the page. Works fine from Safari.

What am I missing?


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24118468
> 
> 
> That is the whole point of IR Blaster, multiple devices on the same port.



Yes, sorry.. I used the wrong term, I meant emitter, not blaster. But I think i've figured it out anyway.


----------



## mijotter

Dear lord this irule is really complicated. Almost regretting paying for the app. Anywho, here goes. I went through the easy setup for my 3 devices that I want to control. However nothing happens when I click on the power button for the equipment. A red arrow moves, i'm guessing it's telling me it failed? I'm using it on a Kindle Fire. I don't have a global cache because my equipment has the codes built in so what am i doing wrong?


----------



## isisyodin

It seems irule is not connecting to your device. Did you setup the gateway IP address


----------



## mijotter

i don

't think so just followed the wizard. How do i do that?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9270#post_24119929
> 
> 
> i don
> 
> 't think so just followed the wizard. How do i do that?



The gateways are added on the remote using the app.


Here is one tutorial on adding a gateway. Depending on what you are using to control your devices will determine the details of how you configure the gateway.
http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/469426 


Since you don't have a Global Cache then I'm assuming you are controlling your devices with IP control. If not then you will need to explain. The iRule program will not just control your devices unless you get an IP to IR converter or your devices are all IP control compatible.


----------



## mijotter

in irule builder or somewhere else? because there is no sync tab anywhere in irule builder or the actual app remote itself.


----------



## mijotter

There is no gateway tab. Do I need a Global Cache for this? I shouldn't as all my equipment is built in...


----------



## petercw2

I need a longer run of my IR emitter... Can I purchase a standard 3.5mm cable, or is there a difference in a IR 3.5mm cable and an audio 3.5mm cable?


----------



## mijotter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9270#post_24119971
> 
> 
> The gateways are added on the remote using the app.
> 
> 
> Here is one tutorial on adding a gateway. Depending on what you are using to control your devices will determine the details of how you configure the gateway.
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/469426
> 
> 
> Since you don't have a Global Cache then I'm assuming you are controlling your devices with IP control. If not then you will need to explain. The iRule program will not just control your devices unless you get an IP to IR converter or your devices are all IP control compatible.



I believe they are IP control compatible. when I click on the irule icon app, it takes me right to the main menu that I setup in the wizard. There is no gateway tab anywhere to be found on my Kindle Fire. Am I missing something?


----------



## isisyodin

On your kindle, open irule and go to the settings. There you will find an option to specify the device IP address and port.

Under Network you will also need to specify the device you will want to control. The device will only show up after you sync your kindle with irule builder.


----------



## mijotter

That's the thing. When I open irule it just takes me to the home menu screen of the actual remote to control the stuff. There is no settings option or anything else available.


----------



## mijotter

wow ok i feel like an idiot. There is a small "button" off to the side that brings up all this menu stuff. Sorry for that guys. Do I need Network of HTTP for the IP control?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9270#post_24119991
> 
> 
> There is no gateway tab. Do I need a Global Cache for this? I shouldn't as all my equipment is built in...



What do you mean? The "built in" equipment just means the codes are already entered. You have to set up a gateway to your devices to be able to use those codes. The irule database includes many codes, both IR and IP. It is up to you to figure out how to control them. For IP control you need to know the device's IP address (which should be made static in you LAN) and the correct port number for IP control. For IR control you need something like a Global Cache device.


The software came with a 30 day trial to help sort out these things before buying.


----------



## isisyodin

There must be an icon (probably very small) somewhere in the GUI. I don't have a Kindle but an iPhone and iPad. If you can, post a screen capture.


----------



## mijotter

Ok I synched it and it works now yay. I went to Network gateway and added a new one with the IPv4 address of my network router address then added the devices that are on that network to the network on the Kindle for irule. I have no idea what port it is or how to find that out. Still nothing though, cannot control any of my equipment.


----------



## mickelin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/9270#post_24119995
> 
> 
> I need a longer run of my IR emitter... Can I purchase a standard 3.5mm cable, or is there a difference in a IR 3.5mm cable and an audio 3.5mm cable?


Regular audio 3.5mm extension works fine. If you need a really long run, you may need to use an IR amplifier to avoid signal loss. Google Xantech


----------



## isisyodin

What devices are you trying to control? Ports are very unique to the make and model.


----------



## mijotter

Sony BDP S5100

Pioneer 1222k AVR

JVC RS-46 Projector


----------



## mijotter

Sony BDP S5100

Pioneer 1222k AVR

JVC RS-46 Projector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9270#post_24120267
> 
> 
> Ok I synched it and it works now yay. I went to Network gateway and added a new one with the IPv4 address of my network router address then added the devices that are on that network to the network on the Kindle for irule. I have no idea what port it is or how to find that out. Still nothing though, cannot control any of my equipment.



Did I do that right or do I have to input the individual IP addresses of the equipment in then assign it to a gateway? OR do I put each one on it's own gateway?


----------



## isisyodin

Each device you are trying to control will have its own IP and port. Therefore, if you have a Marantz AV and a Oppo Blu-ray player (dor example) you will two entries, each with their respective IP address and port. In addition, remember you have to tell irule what device it is with such IP address. Including a pic of my irule on my phone,


----------



## mijotter

Good lord how did you find the port for your equipment?


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9270#post_24120530
> 
> 
> Good lord how did you find the port for your equipment?


The iRule website has the port information for many devices that can be controlled via IP.


----------



## JohnLew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eelton*  /t/1351981/irule/9240#post_24118005
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I also have KRP-500M, which I'm controlling via a GC-100-12, and so far so good--no problems.
> 
> 
> I found, as you may have, that the iRule database for IP control of the 500M is lacking some key codes. I found them by trial and error. In case you haven't, here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> back: **RMCS56
> 
> 
> home menu: **RMCS25
> 
> 
> user menu: **RMCS59



Thanks. Not sure if I have those in my notes or not. My issue was around the reliability of the IP controls for the KRP-500M. I had a ton of problems maintaining a static IP on the monitor and experience significant delays when sending commands - sometimes 30-45 seconds. Not very user friendly to have to hit "All Off" then stand around and wait to make sure the command successfully went through. I'm hoping to solve this by switching to RS232 control via an iTach IP2SL (both serial ports on the GC-100-12 are being used for the Denons).


----------



## mijotter

Ok so I can now control the Sony BD player with irule. However my AVR and PJ still are a no go. I have the correct IP address and ports in. Wondering if the AVR should be a Network or HTTP gateway. Also, for the Pioneer 1222k would anyone know the proper port? Thank you.


----------



## Steve Goff

Your AVR would be a Network device.


----------



## Steve Goff

Everything I see suggests that the Pioneer should respond to commands sent to port 23.


----------



## mijotter

Thank you. I tried that but to no avail. It goes red and I can't control it. Do I need to re-sync everytime I change the gateway?


On the Receiver itself it has 23 on port 4 but ports 1-3 are blank and i can put any number in that I want...Not sure if that's relevant.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9270#post_24121339
> 
> 
> Thank you. I tried that but to no avail. It goes red and I can't control it. Do I need to re-sync everytime I change the gateway?
> 
> 
> On the Receiver itself it has 23 on port 4 but ports 1-3 are blank and i can put any number in that I want...Not sure if that's relevant.



Did you use the IP or the IR codes in iRule for the other devices? They must be the IP codes if using IP, which may list them as HTTP or IP/RS232.


----------



## archbid

I need to buy three LCD/LED panels for my office, and I want to control with iRule. Can anyone let me know if they have had success with a particular manufacturer and IP control? I really don't want to deal with IR.


i have a Samsung LED at home which I love, but I won't buy one because I can't use the IP control for power (unless something has changed?)


Thanks


----------



## mijotter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9270#post_24121424
> 
> 
> Did you use the IP or the IR codes in iRule for the other devices? They must be the IP codes if using IP, which may list them as HTTP or IP/RS232.



Yep i'm using IP control for the Pioneer AVR.


"Pioneer Receiver All Models Zone 1 IP and RS232"



Still nothing


----------



## impmonkey

I have a this model.
http://www.sharpusa.com/ForHome/HomeEntertainment/LCDTV/Models/LC60LE650U.aspx 


IP control works great.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archbid*  /t/1351981/irule/9270#post_24121689
> 
> 
> I need to buy three LCD/LED panels for my office, and I want to control with iRule. Can anyone let me know if they have had success with a particular manufacturer and IP control? I really don't want to deal with IR.
> 
> 
> i have a Samsung LED at home which I love, but I won't buy one because I can't use the IP control for power (unless something has changed?)
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## dpnaylor

Greetings everybody...


We I have been gaining on my irule /ipad project. I have my Pioneer vsx-10-21K receiver working well. My IP2IR unit should arrive today. I bought the automation addon and I currently have an insteon 2412N unit to control my lights in the house. I have had this for years and it works fine with the ipad etc using the browser page.. I checked the internal IP address and it is set for 192.168.1.9 It has a port number of 32701 which I setup through my router to be able to control things when I am away which works. I watched the video online for ISY automation and I can not seem to get a single light to do anything. I found different info online (from tech support in 2012) that said the 2412N had to be setup as a network instead of HTTP gateway and had to use a port number of 9761 which I tried and didnt work... I also saw it had to use raw commands so I got those and tried that in the address field of the switch...

I used the following command in the address line of the switch.. \x02\x62\x0B\xE9\x27\x0F\x11\xFF The OB.E9.27 is the address of my switch and I believe this is a full on command...


I have tried different gateways http and network. I have tried different ports.. I have not tried changing the actual port in the 2412N it is still set to 32701. That is already setup for port forwarding etc on my router for outside access. I can change it if I need to just didnt want to go through the hassle if it was not necessary. Anybody have this setup with a 2412N that can give me a little guidance here?


----------



## ekkoville

^ you may need a carriage return after that code, \x0d, try that after the \xFF


----------



## rs691919

Hi all,


Does anyone know if there is a network code for the anamorphic function (i.e. vertical stretch) on a JVC RS45? I've searched the builder and couldn't find one. I was able to find a hex code from JVC but when I tried creating a new command in the builder, it didn't work. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## dpnaylor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24123704
> 
> 
> ^ you may need a carriage return after that code, \x0d, try that after the \xFF



Thanks so much!! I will give that a try! So frustrating trying to get on light working...


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mijotter*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24121743
> 
> 
> Yep i'm using IP control for the Pioneer AVR.
> 
> 
> "Pioneer Receiver All Models Zone 1 IP and RS232"
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing



Pioneer AVR will alway be NETWORK GATEWAY.


Port numbers vary nowadays with Pioneer. They use 23, 49152, 49153, 49154 and some use 8102.


Also.... You need to enable network standby:


About Network Standby

This setting allows IP Control to function

for operating the receiver from an IP control system connected on the same LAN.

as the receiver to be used even when the receiver is in the standby mode.

1. Select ‘Network Standby’ from the Network Setup menu.

2. Then set to "ON".


Also... For all Pioneer AVRs you need to send Power On command twice. First to wake up the network interface and second to actually turn on the unit.






Alex


----------



## dpnaylor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24125386
> 
> 
> Pioneer AVR will alway be NETWORK GATEWAY.
> 
> 
> Port numbers vary nowadays with Pioneer. They use 23, 49152, 49153, 49154 and some use 8102.
> 
> 
> Also.... You need to enable network standby:
> 
> 
> About Network Standby
> 
> This setting allows IP Control to function
> 
> for operating the receiver from an IP control system connected on the same LAN.
> 
> as the receiver to be used even when the receiver is in the standby mode.
> 
> 1. Select ‘Network Standby’ from the Network Setup menu.
> 
> 2. Then set to "ON".
> 
> 
> Also... For all Pioneer AVRs you need to send Power On command twice. First to wake up the network interface and second to actually turn on the unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


I just got my receiver working the other day using port 8102 I did have to enable the network standby as well to wake it up over the LAN. I am able to only send the ON signal once with mine. Great info Alex..










As a side note see if you can ping the receiver first at the command prompt window to make sure that works first


----------



## dpnaylor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24123704
> 
> 
> ^ you may need a carriage return after that code, \x0d, try that after the \xFF



Thanks I got it working... The carriage return didnt seem to matter.I'm not sure exactly what it is I did... I used the raw commands... I actually edited the raw command before I dragged it over to a button... I think I had a miss mash of ISY module raw commands module etc.. that was playing havoc. I have a bit of house cleaning to do on it, but at least I have one light functioning the rest should be easy now..


I will post my setup once I figure out exactly what happened so someone else using the 2412N will have it if need be..


My IP2IR didn't show up today via USPS hopefully tomorrow and I should have everything I need to complete this project!


Thanks again everybody


----------



## eelton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/8820#post_23763246
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, that sounds promising.
> 
> 
> So to make sure I fully understand, to turn the screen back on, would it be enough just to move/pick up the device, i.e. no need to push a (power) button? (That is for a set period of let's say 30 minutes until the device goes fully to sleep.)
> 
> 
> In short, I am looking for a device behavior like I was used to from my URC MX3000 or Pronto remote control days => picking up the remote turns it on - no need to press extra buttons.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



This is an old question, but I've found that an app called Gravity Screen On/Off works well to do exactly this on my Nexus 7.


----------



## archbid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24122832
> 
> 
> I have a this model.
> http://www.sharpusa.com/ForHome/HomeEntertainment/LCDTV/Models/LC60LE650U.aspx
> 
> 
> IP control works great.


Thanks!


----------



## nydennis

Happy Holiday's



Is anyone using the Directv Genie with the rule? I was able to get the remote buttons to work, but was wonder if anyone was able to get the channel favorites to work, and if so what steps did you take?


----------



## ccampb1346

Will someone please help me sort out the hardware I need to order to setup IRule for the following? Thanks in advance.


All equipment located in a cabinet under the television and hardwired ethernet is present. I use Zone2 and AirPlay on the Denon to run WHA through 4 different rooms.


Panasonic 65VT50

Denon 1713

Aton DLA4 - I have read I need the IP2IR with CGX IR Converter Cable

AT&T Uverse Cable Box (Motorolla)

Xbox 360

PS4


I need to have full control of all devices.


Thanks


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccampb1346*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24128683
> 
> 
> Will someone please help me sort out the hardware I need to order to setup IRule for the following? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> All equipment located in a cabinet under the television and hardwired ethernet is present. I use Zone2 and AirPlay on the Denon to run WHA through 4 different rooms.
> 
> 
> Panasonic 65VT50
> 
> Denon 1713
> 
> Aton DLA4 - I have read I need the IP2IR with CGX IR Converter Cable
> 
> AT&T Uverse Cable Box (Motorolla)
> 
> Xbox 360
> 
> PS4
> 
> 
> I need to have full control of all devices.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Panasonic TV is fully IP controllable. For Power On you need to use WAKE-ON-LAN

Denon is fully IP controllable

Not sure about the Aton.

Cable box is IR only and so is the Xbox.

Not sure if the IR-Bluetooth adapters out there for PS3 will work for PS4. If they do, great, and you can use them to interface between 3rd party remotes and the PS4.


So that brings you to the necessity to get 1 IP2IR gateway for controlling aton, cable box and xbox.





Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24128617
> 
> 
> Happy Holiday's
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone using the Directv Genie with the rule? I was able to get the remote buttons to work, but was wonder if anyone was able to get the channel favorites to work, and if so what steps did you take?



tv/tune?major=4&clientAddr=08EB74784C16 command should work. I tested it on my genie client and it works.





Alex


----------



## nydennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24129853
> 
> 
> tv/tune?major=4&clientAddr=08EB74784C16 command should work. I tested it on my genie client and it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Yeah that did work. I forgot to add the channels to the gateway. Once I did that it seemed to work.


Thanks for your help  Now I just wish they would find a way to power it on and off


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24129920
> 
> 
> Yeah that did work. I forgot to add the channels to the gateway. Once I did that it seemed to work.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help  Now I just wish they would find a way to power it on and off



I am not sure that there is a way to do that via IP. They never turn off anyway, just the light goes off.





Alex


----------



## dpnaylor

Ok it looks like I have everything responding now with my project, just needs a lot of house cleaning!







How do I setup a button such as watch tv so that when I click on that button a second time (after initially turning everything on) it doesn't turn everything off that has a power toggle to it such as my cable box? Seems like something I could do with variables in the pro version possibly..


----------



## Mark P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9210#post_24085495
> 
> 
> I use Scene for the Garage Door Relay and just use Textual feedback for the actual garage door sensor status. I find that the feedback from the Garage door kit is very unreliable, so I send the Query command to ISY then send command to check status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


I can't get anything to work here, I must be missing something in the ISY 99 or iRule, can you take another look and maybe screen shot how you got this to work? I'm not getting the textual feedback......of the sensor ? in iRule on the same button?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpnaylor*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24139520
> 
> 
> Ok it looks like I have everything responding now with my project, just needs a lot of house cleaning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I setup a button such as watch tv so that when I click on that button a second time (after initially turning everything on) it doesn't turn everything off that has a power toggle to it such as my cable box? Seems like something I could do with variables in the pro version possibly..



Don't tap it twice?


Some cable boxes will power on when hitting "Play" so you could change Power Toggle to Play and it wouldn't turn off. Back when I had a cable box I'd just leave it on to get around the power toggle.


----------



## nydennis

What am I doing wrong


Just got my ISY994i and 2413s setup. I have two dimmer modules connected. They work fine through the web interface.


In the iRule I added the ISY Sample commands

26.CA.06 (in the ISY menu it shows 26.CA.06.1 if that means anything)


I changed the data to the below


rest/nodes/26%20CA%2006%201/cmd/DON/255


in irule I added the IP of the ISY and the port and User/PW info as needed. I tried both HTTP and IP gateway. Nothing is working. I am sure I am probably missing a simple step.


I originally had the Insteon kit but returned it for ISY994i and the 2413s. The insteon hub was working fine until the unit itself stopped working.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24146240
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong
> 
> 
> Just got my ISY994i and 2413s setup. I have two dimmer modules connected. They work fine through the web interface.
> 
> 
> In the iRule I added the ISY Sample commands
> 
> 26.CA.06 (in the ISY menu it shows 26.CA.06.1 if that means anything)
> 
> 
> I changed the data to the below
> 
> 
> rest/nodes/26%20CA%2006%201/cmd/DON/255
> 
> 
> in irule I added the IP of the ISY and the port and User/PW info as needed. I tried both HTTP and IP gateway. Nothing is working. I am sure I am probably missing a simple step.
> 
> 
> I originally had the Insteon kit but returned it for ISY994i and the 2413s. The insteon hub was working fine until the unit itself stopped working.



Are you using port 80 or 443? Easy way to test your command is open up a web browser and type in http://username[email protected]ort/rest/nodes/26%20CA%2006%201/cmd/DON/255 





Alex


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24146240
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong



Your rest commands should look like this.

rest/nodes/26%20CA%2006%201/cmd/DON (ON)

rest/nodes/26%20CA%2006%201/cmd/DOF (OFF)


If you want percentages use a scene. You can get your scenes address here:

ISYIPADDRESSORT/rest/nodes

Then use the scenes address in the rest command

rest/nodes/49262/cmd/DON/255


----------



## nydennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24147309
> 
> 
> Are you using port 80 or 443? Easy way to test your command is open up a web browser and type in http://username[email protected]ort/rest/nodes/26%20CA%2006%201/cmd/DON/255
> 
> 
> I tried this. Entered my Username and password, ip, and port as suggested. Nothing happens at all. I tried with both 80 and 443 with an https and http for the 443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24147327
> 
> 
> Your rest commands should look like this.
> 
> rest/nodes/26%20CA%2006%201/cmd/DON (ON)
> 
> rest/nodes/26%20CA%2006%201/cmd/DOF (OFF)
> 
> 
> If you want percentages use a scene. You can get your scenes address here:
> 
> ISYIPADDRESSORT/rest/nodes
> 
> Then use the scenes address in the rest command
> 
> rest/nodes/49262/cmd/DON/255




This didn't work either. I must be doing something wrong.


I didn't have to do anything on the 2413s other then connecting it to the 994i and connecting the 994i to the router? Just want to make sure I am not missing a step


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24147458
> 
> 
> 
> This didn't work either. I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> I didn't have to do anything on the 2413s other then connecting it to the 994i and connecting the 994i to the router? Just want to make sure I am not missing a step



What kind of response do you get when putting this in a Web browser

Ipaddressort/rest/nodes/26%20CA%2006%201/cmd/DON


The ip address and port will be the same you use for the Web interface. If you don't use a port don't use one in the address. It will default to 8p for http.


----------



## nydennis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24147532
> 
> 
> What kind of response do you get when putting this in a Web browser
> 
> Ipaddressort/rest/nodes/26%20CA%2006%201/cmd/DON
> 
> 
> The ip address and port will be the same you use for the Web interface. If you don't use a port don't use one in the address. It will default to 8p for http.




After playing around with it. I figured I would try something

The unit was 26:CA:06

Which is this

rest/nodes/26%20CA%2006%201/cmd/DON (ON)


Out of the blue I tried

26:CA:6


instead of the 2006 I made it 206


rest/nodes/26%20CA%206%201/cmd/DON (ON)


For some reason this way worked fine.


----------



## SeanKosmann

Hey guys, so I am getting back into the iRule world after taking 6 months off, I'm hoping to spend the next couple weekends finally getting all my stuff setup! Just finished reading the 100+ pages i missed! So much great information. I was just reaching out to say congrats to everyone and glad to see the community is still strong and growing! I was curious if anyone is near Southwest Virgina (Virginia Tech territory) because it'd be great to have someone local to bounce ideas off of and help troubleshoot/expand eachothers systems. Otherwise I hope to see you guys on the forums some more! Chances are I'll start flooding it with wonderfully basic questions!!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis*  /t/1351981/irule/9300#post_24148109
> 
> 
> After playing around with it. I figured I would try something
> 
> The unit was 26:CA:06
> 
> Which is this
> 
> rest/nodes/26%20CA%2006%201/cmd/DON (ON)
> 
> 
> Out of the blue I tried
> 
> 26:CA:6
> 
> 
> instead of the 2006 I made it 206
> 
> 
> rest/nodes/26%20CA%206%201/cmd/DON (ON)
> 
> 
> For some reason this way worked fine.



Yes, ISY truncates those leading 0's. So if you have 03:50:0F you would just have 3:50:F




Alex


----------



## techKnowledgey

Hi guys,


I just began building my first remote last night and am running into an issue with my Samsung cable box. Using "Samsung Cable SMT-H Series All Models" (IR) I can get the device to power on using the "Power Toggle" code however it will not shut down using the same one; there is no discreet power on/power off codes, simply the toggle. Has anyone had the same issue or could anyone help me troubleshoot? A quick search yielded nil.


Thanks,

Lou


----------



## s.bradford

Try varying the number of repeats.


Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## isisyodin

What hardware are you using? Worst case scenario, try having your remote teach irule the off IR code


----------



## Club Chapin

Does anyone know the APP URL for launching the Panasonic "TV Remote 2" IOS app from within iRule? I'm trying to set this up for my ST60 panasonic.


I've searched here and elsewhere and cannot find it.


Thanks, Pete


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Club Chapin*  /t/1351981/irule/9330#post_24163362
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the APP URL for launching the Panasonic "TV Remote 2" IOS app from within iRule? I'm trying to set this up for my ST60 panasonic.
> 
> 
> I've searched here and elsewhere and cannot find it.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Pete



If it helps you any, I couldn't find it either. This is one area where iRule for Android wins because it is dead simple to open any app within iRule. For iOS I just told the end user to hit the home button and launch the app.


----------



## Doug Balentine

Can you tell me what port number to use on the Sony BDP S5100 to control it via IP? Thanks


----------



## sfatula

If its like the S790, 50001. I had to register mine with the bluray player first to control it.


----------



## Doug Balentine

The blue ray player app did not find my S5100 and is not listed as being compatible - However, I saw that someone back in November was able to control the S5100 via IP... Will give port 50001 a try... Thanks


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfatula*  /t/1351981/irule/9330#post_24166480
> 
> 
> If its like the S790, 50001. I had to register mine with the bluray player first to control it.



How did you register yours? I thought I'd found the right string to send but it didn't work. Would you mind sharing your knowledge on that?


----------



## sfatula

I just followed the guide.

http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/694087


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfatula*  /t/1351981/irule/9330#post_24166640
> 
> 
> I just followed the guide.
> 
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/694087



Thanks so much for that, didn't know it existed. At first glance I did some of what's described but not all the finer details. I'll try it when I get home, can't wait to get it working right.


----------



## sfatula

The Sony app is a piece of junk, but, can get the job done to register. Barely.


----------



## HarmsWay

Without the Sony Media Remote app I'm able to control my Sony BDP-S390 from iRule's Sony S*90 IP driver. What more will registering and importing do for me? Extra commands? About the only thing I need is a way to turn the unit on as it doesn't seem to support wake-on-LAN which pretty much makes IP control useless. From what I can tell, the S590 supports wake-on-LAN but not the S390.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HarmsWay*  /t/1351981/irule/9330#post_24168957
> 
> 
> Without the Sony Media Remote app I'm able to control my Sony BDP-S390 from iRule's Sony S*90 IP driver. What more will registering and importing do for me? Extra commands? About the only thing I need is a way to turn the unit on as it doesn't seem to support wake-on-LAN which pretty much makes IP control useless. From what I can tell, the S590 supports wake-on-LAN but not the S390.



590, 790 and 5100 support Wake-On-Lan.




Alex


----------



## HarmsWay

So is there any point in using imported IP codes (or any IP codes) for a Sony Blu-Ray that doesn't support wake-on-LAN?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HarmsWay*  /t/1351981/irule/9330#post_24169117
> 
> 
> So is there any point in using imported IP codes (or any IP codes) for a Sony Blu-Ray that doesn't support wake-on-LAN?



For Sony BD players, there is not any point. There are some devices like Panasonic TVs that have commands to launch apps that are not possible to do via IR.




Alex


----------



## ty wonon

I'm controlling my Sony 5100 via IP, and using IR to turn the unit on. Gonna try the Wake on Lan feature tonight. Thanks.

Does anyone know of any IP feedback codes for the 5100.


----------



## ekkoville

Not sure what the standby power is on my S580, but I'm considering IP control and not turning it off.


----------



## Bacon13

I'm controlling my S5100 with IP including power on and off. I followed the tutorial on the irule site. Had to setup the sony app first, then setup the gateway in iRule.


The only thing I don't like is the power command is the same for on and off which can cause problems. When I want to turn off everything or "system standby", I send the home command then a 5 second delay then the power command. The home command will ensure it is on, and the 5 sec delay gives it time to startup if it happens to already be off.


I switch a lot from music, to movies to TV so I never really know the state of the blu-ray / CD player.


On an interesting side note. When my router was acting up and dropping internet, I could not turn on the BDP-S5100, but once it was on I could control it.


----------



## Doug Balentine

Thanks Bacon13 - great suggestions - What Port are you using? 50001 or 52323? Also, which Device are you using in iRule? I am currently using "SONY BDP-S series IP Control"


----------



## Bacon13

I just checked my gateway for the BDP-S5100 and it is an HTTP Post on port 50001. Yes the "SONY BDP-S series IP Control" is correct.


----------



## ekkoville

Why, in the PDF to setup the Sony IP control, must you replace codes with Sony IP codes? Was that just for show or something? If you've imported a device isn't that enough to then assign those codes to buttons? That part confused me a little.


----------



## Doug Balentine

Thank you Bacon13 - Looks like I have everything setup correctly but cannot get the Sonny Application on my Samsung Galaxy Pad to register with the Blue Ray player so it is authorized.


----------



## Doug Balentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/9330#post_24172837
> 
> 
> Why, in the PDF to setup the Sony IP control, must you replace codes with Sony IP codes? Was that just for show or something? If you've imported a device isn't that enough to then assign those codes to buttons? That part confused me a little.



Yes, in that tutorial they already have a Panel created to control a Panasonic and now they are replacing that Panasonic player with the Sony player... If you are starting with a new panel then you would skip that step and start assigning the codes to the buttons.


----------



## sfatula

Don't think there are any feedback codes.


----------



## Doug Balentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9330#post_24170569
> 
> 
> I'm controlling my S5100 with IP including power on and off. I followed the tutorial on the irule site. Had to setup the sony app first, then setup the gateway in iRule.
> 
> 
> The only thing I don't like is the power command is the same for on and off which can cause problems. When I want to turn off everything or "system standby", I send the home command then a 5 second delay then the power command. The home command will ensure it is on, and the 5 sec delay gives it time to startup if it happens to already be off.
> 
> 
> I switch a lot from music, to movies to TV so I never really know the state of the blu-ray / CD player.
> 
> 
> On an interesting side note. When my router was acting up and dropping internet, I could not turn on the BDP-S5100, but once it was on I could control it.



I cannot get the Sonny Media Remote app to find the Blue Ray player. I tried with the Blue Ray connected wired and wireless to my network then tried with iPad, iPhone and Galaxy Tab. Made sure the firmware is up to date and I was sitting on the "Registered Remote Devices" under Network Settings on the Blue Ray. The menu in the Tutorial calls it "DB Remote Device Registration" (I don't see that on the BDP-S5100).... Any idea what I am doing wrong? Thanks


----------



## fornold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Balentine*  /t/1351981/irule/9330#post_24186446
> 
> 
> I cannot get the Sonny Media Remote app to find the Blue Ray player. I tried with the Blue Ray connected wired and wireless to my network then tried with iPad, iPhone and Galaxy Tab. Made sure the firmware is up to date and I was sitting on the "Registered Remote Devices" under Network Settings on the Blue Ray. The menu in the Tutorial calls it "DB Remote Device Registration" (I don't see that on the BDP-S5100).... Any idea what I am doing wrong? Thanks



I was never able to get that app to work either. And I didn't see the DB Remote Device Registration" in the menu.


Don't remember exactly what I did, but there was some setting in one of the network menu to allow control and everything worked for me. My player is boxed up at the moment (some ongoing renovations), but I will see about getting out finding out what I did.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Balentine*  /t/1351981/irule/9330#post_24186446
> 
> 
> I cannot get the Sonny Media Remote app to find the Blue Ray player. I tried with the Blue Ray connected wired and wireless to my network then tried with iPad, iPhone and Galaxy Tab. Made sure the firmware is up to date and I was sitting on the "Registered Remote Devices" under Network Settings on the Blue Ray. The menu in the Tutorial calls it "DB Remote Device Registration" (I don't see that on the BDP-S5100).... Any idea what I am doing wrong? Thanks



The Bluray has to be connected via ethernet not WiFi for IP control. Also make sure you set a static IP. And somewhere in the network menu there is a setting for allowing IP control. Make sure that is on or always on or something like that. I'll look at my setup with I get home tonight.


----------



## ty wonon

I believe you need to hit the "SEN" button then follow instructions. I'm at work now and can't test -I can't exactly remember.


----------



## ekkoville

My Sony S580 is controlled via IP over wifi, works fine. I'll look back at the steps when I get home, it took my iPad about 6-8 times to get connected.


----------



## Phrehdd

Newbee here so please be kind.


Here is my system -


Panasonic plasma VT50

Marantz NR1604

Tivo 3

Oppo BDP 103


iPhone 5s

Mac computer

QNAP NAS - DLNA with Twonky


All of the media devices are Ethernet connected, reserved IP address and only the iPhone is set up for WiFi.


1) I want to go completely IP for the above. Is this possible? I understand that the Oppo may not be supported for on/off (though Oppo's own app does do it). Is this still the case?


2) I often play 96/24 flac files and other media from my Oppo that reads the files on my NAS. Is there any way to see the files that the Oppos sees? Presently, I have to have the TV on to do this and wish to avoid having the TV on. Same goes for the Marantz.


3) Can iRule "shell out" to other apps or is there a way to "capture" the other apps commands?


My goal is to get all the above working together of course, IP controlled (no additional hardware other than perhaps a tablet later) and avoid using the TV to 'see' available files to play on the Oppo from my NAS. Any help would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phrehdd*  /t/1351981/irule/9330#post_24196193
> 
> 
> Newbee here so please be kind.
> 
> 
> Here is my system -
> 
> 
> Panasonic plasma VT50
> 
> Marantz NR1604
> 
> Tivo 3
> 
> Oppo BDP 103
> 
> 
> iPhone 5s
> 
> Mac computer
> 
> QNAP NAS - DLNA with Twonky
> 
> 
> All of the media devices are Ethernet connected, reserved IP address and only the iPhone is set up for WiFi.
> 
> 
> 1) I want to go completely IP for the above. Is this possible? I understand that the Oppo may not be supported for on/off (though Oppo's own app does do it). Is this still the case?
> 
> 
> 2) I often play 96/24 flac files and other media from my Oppo that reads the files on my NAS. Is there any way to see the files that the Oppos sees? Presently, I have to have the TV on to do this and wish to avoid having the TV on. Same goes for the Marantz.
> 
> 
> 3) Can iRule "shell out" to other apps or is there a way to "capture" the other apps commands?
> 
> 
> My goal is to get all the above working together of course, IP controlled (no additional hardware other than perhaps a tablet later) and avoid using the TV to 'see' available files to play on the Oppo from my NAS. Any help would be extremely appreciated.




1. No. You will need RS232 Global Cache gateway for Oppo. Everything else is IP controllable.

2. Not sure about Oppo, but with Denon module you should be able to do that.

3. Not sure what you mean.




Alex


----------



## Phrehdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9330#post_24197442
> 
> 
> 1. No. You will need RS232 Global Cache gateway for Oppo. Everything else is IP controllable.
> 
> 2. Not sure about Oppo, but with Denon module you should be able to do that.
> 
> 3. Not sure what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



For item 3, I'll rephrase - can iRule call up another app on an iphone or ipad to run. In this instance, it might be iRule calling the Oppo remote control app.


----------



## damelon

Has anyone setup a Sony VPL-VW95ES with iRule? I can't seem to find the RS-232 control code manual, nor is that specific projector listed in the iRule builder. I saw an older model, but I am looking specifically to see if anyone has setup my projector to control lens-memory any other way than with the default remote. (I can't find the codes in any sony manual to use this command on the remote) I'd like to use iRule to adjust my lens memory and I'm not sure how I will be able to do that.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damelon*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24198932
> 
> 
> Has anyone setup a Sony VPL-VW95ES with iRule? I can't seem to find the RS-232 control code manual, nor is that specific projector listed in the iRule builder. I saw an older model, but I am looking specifically to see if anyone has setup my projector to control lens-memory any other way than with the default remote. (I can't find the codes in any sony manual to use this command on the remote) I'd like to use iRule to adjust my lens memory and I'm not sure how I will be able to do that.



Did you try emailing Sony support? I was able to do a live chat with BenQ and they emailed me the list of RS232 codes for my projector.


----------



## Club Chapin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phrehdd*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24197951
> 
> 
> For item 3, I'll rephrase - can iRule call up another app on an iphone or ipad to run. In this instance, it might be iRule calling the Oppo remote control app.



Yes:
http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/472736 


You'll need to figure out the url for the Oppo app.


You can search here, although the Oppo app doesn't seem to be listed.

http://handleopenurl.com/


----------



## Phrehdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Club Chapin*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24200325
> 
> 
> Yes:
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/472736
> 
> 
> You'll need to figure out the url for the Oppo app.
> 
> 
> You can search here, although the Oppo app doesn't seem to be listed.
> 
> http://handleopenurl.com/



Thanks much for the response. I'll have to investigate.


----------



## Club Chapin

It works well. I use it to launch Netflix and Sonopad.


If you happen to use Sonos, check out the Sonopad app. Not only can you launch it from within Irule, it has a button that will return you to iRule.


I'm trying the figure out the URL for launching the "Panasonic Remote 2" app.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damelon*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24198932
> 
> 
> Has anyone setup a Sony VPL-VW95ES with iRule? I can't seem to find the RS-232 control code manual, nor is that specific projector listed in the iRule builder. I saw an older model, but I am looking specifically to see if anyone has setup my projector to control lens-memory any other way than with the default remote. (I can't find the codes in any sony manual to use this command on the remote) I'd like to use iRule to adjust my lens memory and I'm not sure how I will be able to do that.



Submit an iRule support request. They have all the docs, or if they don't, they can get easily get it. Several of the other newer Sony devices are already built, so making a VW95 device with the lens memory commands should be a relatively simple exercise.

http://iruleathome.com/contact-support 


Cheers,

SC


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24201522
> 
> 
> Submit an iRule support request. They have all the docs, or if they don't, they can get easily get it. Several of the other newer Sony devices are already built, so making a VW95 device with the lens memory commands should be a relatively simple exercise.
> 
> http://iruleathome.com/contact-support
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Just did it, thanks


----------



## sfatula

Use an iTach IR gateway for the Sony.


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfatula*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24201634
> 
> 
> Use an iTach IR gateway for the Sony.



You mean the IR2SL? Any particular reason why? I do have both, but I was going to use the IR for my FIOS box.


----------



## sfatula

The IR iTach has 3 emitters, and you can double them, and one of them is a blaster, so, you can control numerous devices with just one.


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfatula*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24201662
> 
> 
> The IR iTach has 3 emitters, and you can double them, and one of them is a blaster, so, you can control numerous devices with just one.



Yeah I know that, if I used it I'd need an extra long cable to fish to use it at both places, but it's more of the "Why" that I was curious about.


----------



## damelon

Called Sony, normal support were idiots, ES support knew the exact manual but wouldn't give it to be because I'm not an installer. I did find the codes for the features I was interested in though!


RS-232 Codes for Motion Enhancer, Lens Memory Positions, and Power Cycle.


Model Doing What? Start Code Item No / ACK/NAK / Item No 1 Item No / ACK/NAK / Item No 2 SET/GET / ACK / Reply Data1 Data2 Check Sum End Code Command Type


VPL-VW95ES MOTION ENHANCER : OFF A9 00 59 00 00 00 59 9A SET

VPL-VW95ES MOTION ENHANCER : LOW A9 00 59 00 00 01 59 9A SET

VPL-VW95ES MOTION ENHANCER : HIGH A9 00 59 00 00 02 5B 9A SET


VPL-VW95ES PICTURE POSITION : POSITION 1 A9 00 66 00 00 00 66 9A SET

VPL-VW95ES PICTURE POSITION : POSITION 2 A9 00 66 00 00 01 67 9A SET

VPL-VW95ES PICTURE POSITION : POSITION 3 A9 00 66 00 00 02 66 9A SET

VPL-VW95ES PICTURE POSITION : POSITION 4 A9 00 66 00 00 03 67 9A SET

VPL-VW95ES PICTURE POSITION : POSITION 5 A9 00 66 00 00 04 66 9A SET


VPL-VW95ES POWER ON/OFF A9 17 15 00 00 00 17 9A SET ONLY Send the command twice when this unit is in standby mode (Low) state.


----------



## sfatula

You then have to have an extra long serial cable.  Well, maybe, depends on the room I suppose and where things are.


Actually, your original question was if there was any way other than using the Sony remote. You can use serial if you found the codes, which is fine, often there are missing ones I have found. There is no advantage to serial. So, if you could use one iTach instead of 2, you save close to $100. That's the only reason. Having the serial module for one device is expensive is my only reason, it's an expensive way to control things. But if thats what works for you, there is nothing wrong with it. I'm just cheap.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Club Chapin*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24200325
> 
> 
> Yes:
> http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/472736
> 
> 
> You'll need to figure out the url for the Oppo app.
> 
> 
> You can search here, although the Oppo app doesn't seem to be listed.
> 
> http://handleopenurl.com/



To add to above:


Not every app in iOS can be opened by another app. Developer of that app actually has to build that into their code. Like Sonos app, for the longest time, could not be launched by another app. As of 6 months ago, you can.




Alex


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfatula*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24203932
> 
> 
> You then have to have an extra long serial cable.  Well, maybe, depends on the room I suppose and where things are.
> 
> 
> Actually, your original question was if there was any way other than using the Sony remote. You can use serial if you found the codes, which is fine, often there are missing ones I have found. There is no advantage to serial. So, if you could use one iTach instead of 2, you save close to $100. That's the only reason. Having the serial module for one device is expensive is my only reason, it's an expensive way to control things. But if thats what works for you, there is nothing wrong with it. I'm just cheap.



Ah I see what you mean, yeah that makes sense.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damelon*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24203637
> 
> 
> Called Sony, normal support were idiots, ES support knew the exact manual but wouldn't give it to be because I'm not an installer. I did find the codes for the features I was interested in though!
> 
> 
> RS-232 Codes for Motion Enhancer, Lens Memory Positions, and Power Cycle.
> 
> 
> Model Doing What? Start Code Item No / ACK/NAK / Item No 1 Item No / ACK/NAK / Item No 2 SET/GET / ACK / Reply Data1 Data2 Check Sum End Code Command Type
> 
> 
> VPL-VW95ES MOTION ENHANCER : OFF A9 00 59 00 00 00 59 9A SET
> 
> VPL-VW95ES MOTION ENHANCER : LOW A9 00 59 00 00 01 59 9A SET
> 
> VPL-VW95ES MOTION ENHANCER : HIGH A9 00 59 00 00 02 5B 9A SET
> 
> 
> VPL-VW95ES PICTURE POSITION : POSITION 1 A9 00 66 00 00 00 66 9A SET
> 
> VPL-VW95ES PICTURE POSITION : POSITION 2 A9 00 66 00 00 01 67 9A SET
> 
> VPL-VW95ES PICTURE POSITION : POSITION 3 A9 00 66 00 00 02 66 9A SET
> 
> VPL-VW95ES PICTURE POSITION : POSITION 4 A9 00 66 00 00 03 67 9A SET
> 
> VPL-VW95ES PICTURE POSITION : POSITION 5 A9 00 66 00 00 04 66 9A SET
> 
> 
> VPL-VW95ES POWER ON/OFF A9 17 15 00 00 00 17 9A SET ONLY Send the command twice when this unit is in standby mode (Low) state.



Not sure about the CHECKSUM of the codes above as it doesn't match the calculated value that I have.


Please try these:


MOTION ENHANCER - OFF \XA9\X00\X59\X00\x00\x00\x59\X9A

MOTION ENHANCER - LOW \XA9\X00\X59\X00\x00\x01\x5A\X9A

MOTION ENHANCER - HIGH \XA9\X00\X59\X00\x00\x02\x5B\X9A


PICTURE POSITION - 1.85:1 \XA9\X00\X66\X00\x00\x00\x66\X9A

PICTURE POSITION - 2.35:1 \XA9\X00\X66\X00\x00\x01\x67\X9A

PICTURE POSITION - CUSTOM 1 \XA9\X00\X66\X00\x00\x02\x68\X9A

PICTURE POSITION - CUSTOM 2 \XA9\X00\X66\X00\x00\x03\x69\X9A

PICTURE POSITION - CUSTOM 3 \XA9\X00\X66\X00\x00\x04\x6A\X9A


This is the exact format necessary for iRule. You can try these by inputting them into the builder. You can either create a new device or if you have an existing device you imported. Just use this tutorial: support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/473957-tutorial-learning-commands-using-ir-learner 


Either start in Step 8 for new device or step 9 if you are adding these to an existing device.





Alex


----------



## Club Chapin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24203934
> 
> 
> To add to above:
> 
> 
> Not every app in iOS can be opened by another app. Developer of that app actually has to build that into their code. Like Sonos app, for the longest time, could not be launched by another app. As of 6 months ago, you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Interesting, I did not know this. I thought the issue was whether the URL was known or not. I thought that given the URL, that any app would work.


Thanks for clarifying.


Pete


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Club Chapin*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24203979
> 
> 
> Interesting, I did not know this. I thought the issue was whether the URL was known or not. I thought that given the URL, that any app would work.
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> Pete



No problem. With Android, I believe, Any app can be launched.




Alex


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24203975
> 
> 
> Not sure about the CHECKSUM of the codes above as it doesn't match the calculated value that I have.
> 
> 
> Please try these:
> 
> 
> MOTION ENHANCER - OFF \XA9\X00\X59\X00\x00\x00\x59\X9A
> 
> MOTION ENHANCER - LOW \XA9\X00\X59\X00\x00\x01\x5A\X9A
> 
> MOTION ENHANCER - HIGH \XA9\X00\X59\X00\x00\x02\x5B\X9A
> 
> 
> PICTURE POSITION - 1.85:1 \XA9\X00\X66\X00\x00\x00\x66\X9A
> 
> PICTURE POSITION - 2.35:1 \XA9\X00\X66\X00\x00\x01\x67\X9A
> 
> PICTURE POSITION - CUSTOM 1 \XA9\X00\X66\X00\x00\x02\x68\X9A
> 
> PICTURE POSITION - CUSTOM 2 \XA9\X00\X66\X00\x00\x03\x69\X9A
> 
> PICTURE POSITION - CUSTOM 3 \XA9\X00\X66\X00\x00\x04\x6A\X9A
> 
> 
> This is the exact format necessary for iRule. You can try these by inputting them into the builder. You can either create a new device or if you have an existing device you imported. Just use this tutorial: support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/473957-tutorial-learning-commands-using-ir-learner
> 
> 
> Either start in Step 8 for new device or step 9 if you are adding these to an existing device.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks Alex, I will try that!


I did notice some values being slightly off in another column before and removed it, I never looked at the checksums, but at least this should be a good way to test these values.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Club Chapin*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24200737
> 
> 
> It works well. I use it to launch Netflix and Sonopad.
> 
> 
> If you happen to use Sonos, check out the Sonopad app. Not only can you launch it from within Irule, it has a button that will return you to iRule.
> 
> 
> I'm trying the figure out the URL for launching the "Panasonic Remote 2" app.



thanks for the snooped app info. works perfect. finally a way to use sons with rule neatly vs the module which doesn't have all feature yet. thanks a lot!


----------



## Club Chapin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24205701
> 
> 
> thanks for the snooped app info. works perfect. finally a way to use sons with rule neatly vs the module which doesn't have all feature yet. thanks a lot!



I presume you mean Sonopad. It is much better than the iRule module. I also like it better than the Sonos app too. I love the browse functionality.


Unlike with the iRule module (or the Sonos app), it is nice that you can launch it into a specific zone.


Did you see these links re: configuring it?

http://sonopad.com/improved-home-automation-integration/#more-1728 

http://sonopad.com/improved-home-automation-part-ii/#more-1820


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Club Chapin*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24206309
> 
> 
> I presume you mean Sonopad. It is much better than the iRule module. I also like it better than the Sonos app too. I love the browse functionality.
> 
> 
> Unlike with the iRule module (or the Sonos app), it is nice that you can launch it into a specific zone.
> 
> 
> Did you see these links re: configuring it?
> 
> http://sonopad.com/improved-home-automation-integration/#more-1728
> 
> http://sonopad.com/improved-home-automation-part-ii/#more-1820



spellcheck on the mac brutal anymore! lol ya i meant sonopad. i just played with it a bit tonight. i wanted to just get it to jump from app to app. works really nice. i messed around with the interface for the sonopad a bit and really like it. i'll have to check out those links tomorrow. thanks a lot. i really appreciate it.


jim


----------



## damelon

So I finally had all my devices and gateways setup today and tried to do a basic power cycle through all of my devices.


I can do IP control for my Onkyo receiver.

I can do IR control for my Oppo and my QIP FIOS box over my IP2IR

I can't do anything with my projector over the IP2SL.







Supposedly the Sony should be 38400, No Flow Control, 1 Stop, Even Parity, and 8 data bits. When I try to send commands nothing happens on the projector, and if I refresh the itach page, i get frame/parity errors. I used RJ45/DB9 Connectors to send the signal. I know the RJ45 is terminated correctly, but it's possible my connectors are wrong. From what I read, I should only need pins 2,3,5 with 2&3 crossed over. (I think this simulates the null modem)


Projector is the last piece of the puzzle, but so far no luck


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damelon*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24209258
> 
> 
> So I finally had all my devices and gateways setup today and tried to do a basic power cycle through all of my devices.
> 
> 
> I can do IP control for my Onkyo receiver.
> 
> I can do IR control for my Oppo and my QIP FIOS box over my IP2IR
> 
> I can't do anything with my projector over the IP2SL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly the Sony should be 38400, No Flow Control, 1 Stop, Even Parity, and 8 data bits. When I try to send commands nothing happens on the projector, and if I refresh the itach page, i get frame/parity errors. I used RJ45/DB9 Connectors to send the signal. I know the RJ45 is terminated correctly, but it's possible my connectors are wrong. From what I read, I should only need pins 2,3,5 with 2&3 crossed over. (I think this simulates the null modem)
> 
> 
> Projector is the last piece of the puzzle, but so far no luck



You need NULL MODEM (cross-over) cable according to VW95ES manual. Don't think you need to enable Parity of any sort, so set it to NONE. So the only thing you should be changing are:


1. Multiple Ports=Enabled

2. Baud rate from default 19200 to 38400.





Alex


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24209544
> 
> 
> You need NULL MODEM (cross-over) cable according to VW95ES manual. Don't think you need to enable Parity of any sort, so set it to NONE. So the only thing you should be changing are:
> 
> 
> 1. Multiple Ports=Enabled
> 
> 2. Baud rate from default 19200 to 38400.
> 
> 
> Alex



Yes, you need a null modem cable, or a cable which is wired by default to be a null modem cable. I'm using an RJ45 cable for the length and two network to DB9 connectors on the ends to convert to RS-232, which I believe I wired using what is needed to operate the projector. I flipped pins 2 and 3 and used a straight pin 5, which is the null modem standard. I didn't use any other pins as I thought they weren't needed. I'll pin them all out just in case.


I've tried Parity on Even, Odd, and None, though the RS-232C section of the sony manual does mention "Even" Parity. In any case I've tried it all 3 ways so the parity setting I doubt is the problem. I'm guessing it's my connector. I might have to just go pickup a standard DB9 Cable and Null modem Adapter to verify.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damelon*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24209592
> 
> 
> Yes, you need a null modem cable, or a cable which is wired by default to be a null modem cable. I'm using an RJ45 cable for the length and two network to DB9 connectors on the ends to convert to RS-232, which I believe I wired using what is needed to operate the projector. I flipped pins 2 and 3 and used a straight pin 5, which is the null modem standard. I didn't use any other pins as I thought they weren't needed. I'll pin them all out just in case.
> 
> 
> I've tried Parity on Even, Odd, and None, though the RS-232C section of the sony manual does mention "Even" Parity. In any case I've tried it all 3 ways so the parity setting I doubt is the problem. I'm guessing it's my connector. I might have to just go pickup a standard DB9 Cable and Null modem Adapter to verify.



That's why I like using my iTach Flex unit with Serial dongle. Simply do software toggle between Straight or Null without even pulling the cable. Only thing that stinks is the gender changer because the screw-in pins are too short.





Alex


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24209681
> 
> 
> That's why I like using my iTach Flex unit with Serial dongle. Simply do software toggle between Straight or Null without even pulling the cable. Only thing that stinks is the gender changer because the screw-in pins are too short.
> 
> 
> Alex



I'm actually going to return the IP2SL and swap to the Flex. I purchased an extra one anyway and don't need it. I guess I'll be back here in a couple of days once I can test again


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damelon*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24209258
> 
> 
> So I finally had all my devices and gateways setup today and tried to do a basic power cycle through all of my devices.
> 
> 
> I can do IP control for my Onkyo receiver.


damelon,

Some models of Onkyo receivers have problems with the IP control freezing up and becoming unresponsive (mine is a TX-NR5007). Unplugging the unit for a minute will fix the problem temporarily, but for me it happened far too often to be family friendly. I solved it by running a wire from my GC-100 IR output to the IR input of the Onkyo and using IR commands for control. Only the feedbacks were using the IP connection so if it froze I would only lose feedback, but not the ability to control. If you encounter this problem you should be able to do the same thing with your IP2IR.


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24210039
> 
> 
> damelon,
> 
> Some models of Onkyo receivers have problems with the IP control freezing up and becoming unresponsive (mine is a TX-NR5007). Unplugging the unit for a minute will fix the problem temporarily, but for me it happened far too often to be family friendly. I solved it by running a wire from my GC-100 IR output to the IR input of the Onkyo and using IR commands for control. Only the feedbacks were using the IP connection so if it froze I would only lose feedback, but not the ability to control. If you encounter this problem you should be able to do the same thing with your IP2IR.



Good to know. I had network issues with it initially when it conflicted with the micasaverde light but I made some changes to my network config and that seems to have vanished. There is very little I need to do with my receiver anyway, power it on, sometimes maybe change the volume and or sources right after I power it on, and then power it off. If I used streaming services on it I'd worry more but we'll see.


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damelon*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24210089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24210039
> 
> 
> damelon,
> 
> Some models of Onkyo receivers have problems with the IP control freezing up and becoming unresponsive (mine is a TX-NR5007). Unplugging the unit for a minute will fix the problem temporarily, but for me it happened far too often to be family friendly. I solved it by running a wire from my GC-100 IR output to the IR input of the Onkyo and using IR commands for control. Only the feedbacks were using the IP connection so if it froze I would only lose feedback, but not the ability to control. If you encounter this problem you should be able to do the same thing with your IP2IR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. I had network issues with it initially when it conflicted with the micasaverde light but I made some changes to my network config and that seems to have vanished. There is very little I need to do with my receiver anyway, power it on, sometimes maybe change the volume and or sources right after I power it on, and then power it off. If I used streaming services on it I'd worry more but we'll see.
Click to expand...

I did not stream to the receiver either. In fact, I only had a DirecTV box and a Blu-Ray player hooked to it, and the Blu-Ray was rarely used. I hope you don't have to use it, but in case you do I thought I'd share it with you and any lurkers that might have the same issue.

Good luck!


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24210117
> 
> 
> I did not stream to the receiver either. In fact, I only had a DirecTV box and a Blu-Ray player hooked to it, and the Blu-Ray was rarely used. I hope you don't have to use it, but in case you do I thought I'd share it with you and any lurkers that might have the same issue.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks, I appreciate it. Just odd how it would lock up during the span of watching a movie (Or while idle and off?) I've had the same issue with my Prioneer receiver. Just needs a cycle from time to time


----------



## jgyenese

It doesn't happen when off, usually when changing volume which are by far the most used buttons in our house. Funny...I also have a Pioneer (SC-1522) that is used daily and has never had a problem.

Luck of the draw, I guess.


----------



## fight4yu

any user out there that have a VT60 and know how to get to the picture mode directly? It is a pain to press MENU, go to PIcture, find the picture mode, scroll through it, and get to one. The irule database does not seem to have this.. anyone know?


----------



## Doug Balentine

Congratulations to Itai and the folks at iRule for winning "Control Product of the Year" at CES!!! Well deserved!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24210801
> 
> 
> any user out there that have a VT60 and know how to get to the picture mode directly? It is a pain to press MENU, go to PIcture, find the picture mode, scroll through it, and get to one. The irule database does not seem to have this.. anyone know?



IP or IR? For IR, you can only get what's on the remote, pretty much. For IP, if the mode is available there, I can sniff it out and add it to the builder.




Alex


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24209544
> 
> 
> You need NULL MODEM (cross-over) cable according to VW95ES manual. Don't think you need to enable Parity of any sort, so set it to NONE. So the only thing you should be changing are:
> 
> 
> 1. Multiple Ports=Enabled
> 
> 2. Baud rate from default 19200 to 38400.
> 
> 
> Alex



I received my iTach Flex today, and configured it to 38400, Even Parity (Note for future customers of Sony Projectors), Yes on Crossover and all of the commands worked!. So thank you for recommending that I purchase this product instead. Amazon only charged me a $5 restocking fee for the IP2SL anyway, so it was a no-brainer... plus it only took them a day to get it here! Gotta love Prime!


In any case, my serial connection is working now. I may just re-wire my Onkyo to be IR since I have a spare IR port and it would avoid the IP control issues reported to occasionally occur with Onkyos over IP.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24216501
> 
> 
> IP or IR? For IR, you can only get what's on the remote, pretty much. For IP, if the mode is available there, I can sniff it out and add it to the builder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



IP it is. I hope it is there, can you try?


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Displaced Husker

I am thinking about taking the iRule plunge. My Harmony needs to be retired. IRule seems like the way to go. My concern is the hardware that I need.


I have a Denon X4000 and a Sharp 80LE857 which I believe both can be controlled by tiRule without any hardware. What do I need to control the Samsung BD5700 BluRay The Dish Hopper. the Apple TV. I also have an Insteon Hub and a Honeywell Wifi Thermostat.


What do I need?


Thank you


----------



## eelton

Does anyone know of a source for the GC-100 relay connector? (I e-mailed Global Cache, but haven't heard back yet.)


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eelton*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24217805
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a source for the GC-100 relay connector? (I e-mailed Global Cache, but haven't heard back yet.)



Pretty sure this will do the trick:

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Kobiconn/158-P025ESDVP-E/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsDddcp1dBDJDOJr0HUOiG9g%2fsUBmddmU0%3d


----------



## marcosreg

I would like to know the JSON FRODO command to 'go to next chapter" when playing a ISO BD file.

Regards

Marcos


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24217008
> 
> 
> IP it is. I hope it is there, can you try?
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



Just checked, there is nothing that I see regarding direct commands that you are wanting.


----------



## eelton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24219401
> 
> 
> Pretty sure this will do the trick:
> 
> http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Kobiconn/158-P025ESDVP-E/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMsDddcp1dBDJDOJr0HUOiG9g%2fsUBmddmU0%3d



Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24221670
> 
> 
> Just checked, there is nothing that I see regarding direct commands that you are wanting.



Thanks for checking! Too bad. I am so used to projector able to change mode at will..


----------



## eelton

Another GC-100 question...


I have a GC-100-12 with version 2.4 firmware. It works fine for individual commands, but I have macros with 10 or 12 commands that work inconsistently. It's better with long (0.5 second) delays between commands, but it's not entirely reliable. I suspect it may be an issue with the GC-100 being slow, as sometimes commands execute, but seemingly later than they should.


My question is, would upgrading the firmware help? My other option--which I'll probably go with--is replacing it with an iTach. However, I'm using all six IR outputs, and I'd like to use a relay as well. I was thinking of keeping the GC-100 just for the relay, and using three Y-connectors to attach six devices to the iTach. Would Y-connectors work this way?


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eelton*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24224314
> 
> 
> Another GC-100 question...
> 
> 
> I have a GC-100-12 with version 2.4 firmware. It works fine for individual commands, but I have macros with 10 or 12 commands that work inconsistently. It's better with long (0.5 second) delays between commands, but it's not entirely reliable. I suspect it may be an issue with the GC-100 being slow, as sometimes commands execute, but seemingly later than they should.
> 
> 
> My question is, would upgrading the firmware help? My other option--which I'll probably go with--is replacing it with an iTach. However, I'm using all six IR outputs, and I'd like to use a relay as well. I was thinking of keeping the GC-100 just for the relay, and using three Y-connectors to attach six devices to the iTach. Would Y-connectors work this way?



I'm not sure what the issue is with your macros. Most of my long macros have 3 or 4 commands (the power ON commands for example) with the standard .2 second delay and then a longer delay (5-7 seconds) before setting inputs on the respective components. Playing around with your delays may help to get consistent results. That said, I've retired my GC-100-12 that I bought from ebay when I first started in with iRule. I use it exclusively as a relay (controls my garage doors) and have switched to ITACHs for IR. I'm not sure about a Y splitter, it should work and would save a few bucks over buying dual emitter buds. The dual emitter IR buds work like a charm for sure. Just don't use them on the same component, like if you have 2 of the same cable boxes, make sure 1 is on channel 1 and the other is on channel 2.


----------



## eelton

Thanks. I'm curious as to why you retired your GC-100. I seem to read various negative comments about them, in terms of slowness and old technology, but I'm not sure what that means in practical terms.


I have two iTach units (wf2ir) that I'm using elsewhere, so I'm going to switch one with the GC-100 to see if it works better, once I get the Y-connectors (purchased on eBay). I'm using two devices with direct IR inputs (no emitter involved), so that's why I'm favoring the Y-connectors over just getting the dual-headed emitters.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24225425
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the issue is with your macros. Most of my long macros have 3 or 4 commands (the power ON commands for example) with the standard .2 second delay and then a longer delay (5-7 seconds) before setting inputs on the respective components. Playing around with your delays may help to get consistent results. That said, I've retired my GC-100-12 that I bought from ebay when I first started in with iRule. I use it exclusively as a relay (controls my garage doors) and have switched to ITACHs for IR. I'm not sure about a Y splitter, it should work and would save a few bucks over buying dual emitter buds. The dual emitter IR buds work like a charm for sure. Just don't use them on the same component, like if you have 2 of the same cable boxes, make sure 1 is on channel 1 and the other is on channel 2.


----------



## FantaXP7

Hello,


So I've come across iRule and wanted to get my feet wet, so I bought a GC-100 on ebay. My problem right now is that I cannot access the unit when plugged in. I have a DHCP server which I watch the activity when connecting the device in but I do not see the MAC address show up.


Is it possible that the previous user had some static IP setup? If so is there a way to bring the unit to factory defaults?


Thanks


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FantaXP7*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24225939
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> So I've come across iRule and wanted to get my feet wet, so I bought a GC-100 on ebay. My problem right now is that I cannot access the unit when plugged in. I have a DHCP server which I watch the activity when connecting the device in but I do not see the MAC address show up.
> 
> 
> Is it possible that the previous user had some static IP setup? If so is there a way to bring the unit to factory defaults?
> 
> 
> Thanks



For me it was because of the single simultaneous connection limit. When I was just controlling stuff in my basement it was no big deal. When I moved to an equipment rack distributing A/V to 4 rooms I needed to be able to have a couple tablets controlling at any given time.


I had no other issues with my GC-100-12 that I noticed.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/9400_100#post_24225425
> 
> 
> That said, I've retired my GC-100-12 that I bought from ebay when I first started in with iRule. I use it exclusively as a relay (controls my garage doors).



I was thinking of using a GC-100-12 for this as well. Would you please provide a brief description of how it works, how you use it, and where you installed the GC-100-12 in the garage? Pictures would be nice as well, if you have any. Now that I typed this I have a vague recollection this has been discussed, perhaps?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Here is where we discussed it before:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1351981/irule/8370#post_23332742 



I don't have any pictures, sorry. I installed the GC-100-12 in my equipment rack in the basement. When I finished things off down there I ran a couple cat5 wires to the garage with the thought that I might install a security camera there. Since then I've done nothing with them until recently when I used 1 to put a wireless access point/extender on 1 of them and used the other for control of the garage doors.


Inside the cat5 is 4 twisted pairs. I used 1 set of twisted pairs for each garage door. I connected to the buttons mounted on the wall. Stripped a bit of the wire and loosened the screws on the back of the buttons where the wires that got to the the opener motors are attached and added the cat5 wires. Then at the equipment rack I connected the other ends of the twisteed pairs into the connector blocks and plugged them in to the relay inputs on the GC-100.


In the builder I imported the Global Cache Relay device. I use command relay 1 open delay .8 seconds, relay 1 close, delay .7 seconds and relay 1 close again to make sure the garage door "button" comes unpressed so it will respond to other inputs from the remote in the car or the button the wall made things work nicely.


I think any old wire would work. Obviously you can put the GC-100-12 anywhere that it can connect to your network and can be wired to the garage door. I was kind of lucky that in my over wiring during my basement finishing process I included some extra cat5 to the garage which worked perfectly for this process.


I use it in combination with the Tasker app on my android phone. When my phone connects to my home wifi network when I get within range, Tasker launches iRule and the home page in landscape orientation that just has a big #1 and #2 button pressing either triggers the respective garage door. When taking a walk with the kids I only need my phone with me which is nice. With my phone in the cradle in my car, as I get to about 2 houses away from my drive, up pops the garage door page for easy use.


----------



## giomania

Thanks. I will archive this for when I get around to it.


Mark


----------



## eelton

Having just been through this...


I believe what you need to do is reset the GC-100. You do this by shorting pins 2 and 7 of the first serial port (the second from the left in the top row and the second from the left in the bottom row) with a screwdriver, while at the same time plugging in the power cable.


After this, the GC-100 will be on its default ip address of 192.168.1.70. You can open that page in a browser, and from there set up the GC-100, giving it whatever ip address you want.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FantaXP7*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24225939
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> So I've come across iRule and wanted to get my feet wet, so I bought a GC-100 on ebay. My problem right now is that I cannot access the unit when plugged in. I have a DHCP server which I watch the activity when connecting the device in but I do not see the MAC address show up.
> 
> 
> Is it possible that the previous user had some static IP setup? If so is there a way to bring the unit to factory defaults?
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## isisyodin

Yes and very likely. You don't really want your IR gateways to change IPs. Here is the procedure (off their website)

Factory default settings for your GC-100 can be reset by electrically connecting pins 7 and 2 on the first serial connector (closest to the power connector) as you apply power to the GC-100. As you look directly at the serial connector, pin 2 is the second pin from the left in the top row, and pin 7 is the second pin from the left in the bottom row. The simplest way to connect these is to insert a flat bladed screwdriver between the two pins and rotate until both pins are touching the screwdriver. DO NOT bend pins, as this may cause irreparable damage to your unit. At this time, connect the power supply and IR indicator 1 will blink on momentarily, all the IR indicator lights will blink on momentarily, then all lights will go off. This indicates that your GC-100 has been set to its original factory defaults, including Configuration Lock, which defaults to disabled. Depending upon the IR ports' individual states, the indicator light sequence may not occur as stated. If so, repeat the process a second time to assure that factory defaults have been restored.


----------



## DGF

I'm a Roomie user, but the two apps share a lot of common concepts - I had to upgrade my GC-100 to the latest firmware before it would work reliably. The update isn't user installable, but Global Cache' turned the unit around in less than a week (for about $45, IIRC).


Some of the issues I heard about relating to using older firmware versions were reliability, speed of response, auto-sensing, etc. - I suspect that these would be pretty similar for both iRule and Roomie.


----------



## eelton

Thanks for the info. Experimenting with an iTach (wf2ir) in place of the GC-100 (although with only 3 devices connected instead of 6), it does work faster and more reliably. I ended up ordering an iTach flex rather than go the firmware upgrade route for the GC-100.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DGF*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24228560
> 
> 
> I'm a Roomie user, but the two apps share a lot of common concepts - I had to upgrade my GC-100 to the latest firmware before it would work reliably. The update isn't user installable, but Global Cache' turned the unit around in less than a week (for about $45, IIRC).
> 
> 
> Some of the issues I heard about relating to using older firmware versions were reliability, speed of response, auto-sensing, etc. - I suspect that these would be pretty similar for both iRule and Roomie.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Displaced Husker*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24217240
> 
> 
> I am thinking about taking the iRule plunge. My Harmony needs to be retired. IRule seems like the way to go. My concern is the hardware that I need.
> 
> 
> I have a Denon X4000 and a Sharp 80LE857 which I believe both can be controlled by tiRule without any hardware. What do I need to control the Samsung BD5700 BluRay The Dish Hopper. the Apple TV. I also have an Insteon Hub and a Honeywell Wifi Thermostat.
> 
> 
> What do I need?
> 
> 
> Thank you



The thermostat. Does it have a web based user interface that isn't java based? If so u can embed a webpage for its control. I can also email support and see if it's one they supprt and they might already have commands.


The bluray player. IR control with an itach? I would assume that way.


Lights. I can't help cause in only use zwave so haven't had any other experience.


----------



## Doug Balentine

Finally called Sony Support - endured 30 minutes with Level 1 and then got to the right level who said I have to use Sony TV SideView with BDP-S5100. That worked.... Now trying to get the iRule codes to work...


----------



## sfatula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Displaced Husker*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24217240
> 
> 
> I am thinking about taking the iRule plunge. My Harmony needs to be retired. IRule seems like the way to go. My concern is the hardware that I need.
> 
> 
> I have a Denon X4000 and a Sharp 80LE857 which I believe both can be controlled by tiRule without any hardware. What do I need to control the Samsung BD5700 BluRay The Dish Hopper. the Apple TV. I also have an Insteon Hub and a Honeywell Wifi Thermostat.
> 
> 
> What do I need?
> 
> 
> Thank you



For the Dish Hopper, you need an iTach IR controller. That works for many devices, so, you will only need one for all devices to be controlled via IR. Dish does have their own app for the hopper, but, it won't really be part of iRule if you do that. You could also do the BluRay if you wished via IR since you would then have the iTach anyway. I control my hopper in that manner, works great.


----------



## Displaced Husker

I got the Tach IR controller in from Amazon today. I have had no problems with setting up my Denon but am getting nowhere with the Sharp TV. I have went through all the tutorials on irule but I can't get them together. It shows up on my PC as being in the network but I can't access it from the pc like I can with the Denon. Any ideas


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Displaced Husker*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24231299
> 
> 
> I got the Tach IR controller in from Amazon today. I have had no problems with setting up my Denon but am getting nowhere with the Sharp TV. I have went through all the tutorials on irule but I can't get them together. It shows up on my PC as being in the network but I can't access it from the pc like I can with the Denon. Any ideas



Are you trying to control it thru IP or IR? what model is it?


I think I just responded to you on the irule support site. But will copy my response here for the record lol.


"A good test would be to see if it will allow a telnet connection from your pc to the sharp on that port.

In windows open a cmd window and type this command: telnet IPADDRESSOFTV PORT number. For instance my tvs ip is 10.10.25.203 and the port is 10002. So the command is: telnet 10.10.25.203 10002

If the command just sits and trys to connect the tv is not responding on that port. If the command disappears and cursor blinks it means that the tv is listening for command on that port.

(note: windows 7 needs telnet client installed from add/remove features in control panel before you can use the command above.)


Now if it does go to the blinking cursor the problem is with the gateway or something in irule.


I have the 60" version of this TV and can confirm the above instructions do work."


----------



## hoehne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24227073
> 
> 
> Here is where we discussed it before:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1351981/irule/8370#post_23332742
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any pictures, sorry. I installed the GC-100-12 in my equipment rack in the basement. When I finished things off down there I ran a couple cat5 wires to the garage with the thought that I might install a security camera there. Since then I've done nothing with them until recently when I used 1 to put a wireless access point/extender on 1 of them and used the other for control of the garage doors.
> 
> 
> Inside the cat5 is 4 twisted pairs. I used 1 set of twisted pairs for each garage door. I connected to the buttons mounted on the wall. Stripped a bit of the wire and loosened the screws on the back of the buttons where the wires that got to the the opener motors are attached and added the cat5 wires. Then at the equipment rack I connected the other ends of the twisteed pairs into the connector blocks and plugged them in to the relay inputs on the GC-100.
> 
> 
> In the builder I imported the Global Cache Relay device. I use command relay 1 open delay .8 seconds, relay 1 close, delay .7 seconds and relay 1 close again to make sure the garage door "button" comes unpressed so it will respond to other inputs from the remote in the car or the button the wall made things work nicely.
> 
> 
> I think any old wire would work. Obviously you can put the GC-100-12 anywhere that it can connect to your network and can be wired to the garage door. I was kind of lucky that in my over wiring during my basement finishing process I included some extra cat5 to the garage which worked perfectly for this process.
> 
> 
> I use it in combination with the Tasker app on my android phone. When my phone connects to my home wifi network when I get within range, Tasker launches iRule and the home page in landscape orientation that just has a big #1 and #2 button pressing either triggers the respective garage door. When taking a walk with the kids I only need my phone with me which is nice. With my phone in the cradle in my car, as I get to about 2 houses away from my drive, up pops the garage door page for easy use.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phrehdd*  /t/1351981/irule/9360#post_24197951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9330#post_24197442
> 
> 
> 1. No. You will need RS232 Global Cache gateway for Oppo. Everything else is IP controllable.
> 
> 2. Not sure about Oppo, but with Denon module you should be able to do that.
> 
> 3. Not sure what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For item 3, I'll rephrase - can iRule call up another app on an iphone or ipad to run. In this instance, it might be iRule calling the Oppo remote control app.
Click to expand...



I have been wondering the same thing as the OP. It would be most useful if I rule could launch a third party app for a remote or interface inside of iRule. I would imagine it could show up in a window allowing other customized buttons for volume to still be used without having to use task manager to switch around and get back to iRule. This may not be possible today, but is it even possible with Android to launch one app inside of another app given enough programming experience?


----------



## FantaXP7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eelton*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24227593
> 
> 
> Having just been through this...
> 
> 
> I believe what you need to do is reset the GC-100. You do this by shorting pins 2 and 7 of the first serial port (the second from the left in the top row and the second from the left in the bottom row) with a screwdriver, while at the same time plugging in the power cable.
> 
> 
> After this, the GC-100 will be on its default ip address of 192.168.1.70. You can open that page in a browser, and from there set up the GC-100, giving it whatever ip address you want.



I'll give this a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoehne*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24234057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wondering the same thing as the OP. It would be most useful if I rule could launch a third party app for a remote or interface inside of iRule. I would imagine it could show up in a window allowing other customized buttons for volume to still be used without having to use task manager to switch around and get back to iRule. This may not be possible today, but is it even possible with Android to launch one app inside of another app given enough programming experience?


IRule can launch another app. I have it set up to open the Netflix and Youtube apps with buttons on a panel I use with my Chromecast.


----------



## hoehne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/9400_100#post_24235917
> 
> 
> IRule can launch another app. I have it set up to open the Netflix and Youtube apps with buttons on a panel I use with my Chromecast.



Like I said, it would be useful if iRule could launch another app inside of iRule. It has been fully stated you can launch out to a third party app, but like I said, you don't have iRule available for volume or source selection unless you use a task manager to get back to it. I currently use iRule to launch Yatze to control XBMC which is a great interface, but once you get there, you loose control of everything else and have no way to return.


I would really like to build in the Oppo, Yatze, Directv apps to iRule and have those as pages or windows within iRule. That means less possible programming for iRule users and may provide a richer user experience.


My big question is whether the Android architecture and iRule would even allow this type of action. If it is possible, I think many people would benefit from it.


----------



## Steve Goff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoehne*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24236130
> 
> 
> Like I said, it would be useful if iRule could launch another app inside of iRule. It has been fully stated you can launch out to a third party app, but like I said, you don't have iRule available for volume or source selection unless you use a task manager to get back to it. I currently use iRule to launch Yatze to control XBMC which is a great interface, but once you get there, you loose control of everything else and have no way to return.
> 
> 
> I would really like to build in the Oppo, Yatze, Directv apps to iRule and have those as pages or windows within iRule. That means less possible programming for iRule users and may provide a richer user experience.
> 
> 
> My big question is whether the Android architecture and iRule would even allow this type of action. If it is possible, I think many people would benefit from it.


I didn't understand your meaning. I don't think that is possible, though you can include a web interface within a page.


----------



## eelton

What kind of success (or lack thereof) have people had with direct IR inputs--i.e., without an emitter?


I have two components, both from the same manufacturer (Lexicon) with direct IR inputs. Both worked with my GC-100. But I had other issues with that unit, so I've replaced it with an iTach wf2ir. Now only one of the two components works with the direct IR input. The other works fine with an emitter, so everything is otherwise set up correctly.


I also have an iTech flex on order. Has anyone used that unit with direct IR inputs?


I see that Global Cache says that an adapter cable (GC-CGX) is needed to use direct IR inputs with Xantech IR distribution units, but they don't say anything about other direct inputs.


----------



## isisyodin

Can't say I tried direct IR. I have seen the input in some of my devices, but have gone with with emitter, IP, or serial. Serial is probably the most solid connection. It's old and trustworthy. IP works well with some manufacturers. I seem to be having a lot of issues lately with my Marantz since their last firmware update.

The Wifi and Ethernet to IR global caches have the last port to be optionally set up as blaster. Are you using this one for either of your units? Also, I found that you can't really split the port if you need more IR outputs. The signal is too weak I assume.


----------



## eelton

I'm using port 1 on the wf2ir. I had planned to use splitters, but I haven't received them yet, so I have only one device plugged into each port.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isisyodin*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24236840
> 
> 
> Can't say I tried direct IR. I have seen the input in some of my devices, but have gone with with emitter, IP, or serial. Serial is probably the most solid connection. It's old and trustworthy. IP works well with some manufacturers. I seem to be having a lot of issues lately with my Marantz since their last firmware update.
> 
> The Wifi and Ethernet to IR global caches have the last port to be optionally set up as blaster. Are you using this one for either of your units? Also, I found that you can't really split the port if you need more IR outputs. The signal is too weak I assume.


----------



## isisyodin

I thought you said 2 lexicons... I assumed one per port leaving one port opened. In any case port 3 is the one that can be setup as IR Blaster and is the furthest away from the power input. I would try Lexi 1 on port 1 and Lexi 2 on port 2.


----------



## Doug Balentine

I have been using the direct IR inputs (without an emitter) with an iTach for about 3 years with no issues on 2 different Onkyo Receivers. Never did any research on it but always thought it was the way to go and seems like it would make a more stable connection.


----------



## Steve Goff

I've used direct IR to control my Oppo player, with great success.


----------



## eelton

Yes, that's what I'm doing. One unit works and the other doesn't. I tried swapping the two cables, so that's not it. I'll see what happens with the iTach Flex when I get it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isisyodin*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24237171
> 
> 
> I thought you said 2 lexicons... I assumed one per port leaving one port opened. In any case port 3 is the one that can be setup as IR Blaster and is the furthest away from the power input. I would try Lexi 1 on port 1 and Lexi 2 on port 2.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eelton*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24237966
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I'm doing. One unit works and the other doesn't. I tried swapping the two cables, so that's not it. I'll see what happens with the iTach Flex when I get it.



I had trouble getting my iTach Flex working well with more than one IR output using the 3x splitter cable option. In the end I was able to get two (IR1 and IR2) emitters working only by enabling the "IR Blaster on Port 3 = True" option even though I don't have a blaster connected. Selecting "False" would only allow IR1 to work.


I think the problem is that iRule doesn't officially support the iTach Flex (even though they sell it on their site) and that there might be some bugs in the iTach firmware. There might be something that's changed in the IR routing between the Flex and non-Flex devices where assigning the IR ports doesn't quite work the same.


----------



## damelon

OK I'm sort of an iRule noob. I've gotten over the technical side of the gateways, the IR/Serial/IP controll devices to make sure they all work, and I have my 4 devices listed in my builder. But if I try to add an activity, or steal a layout like someone's FIOS remote, it says I have no shared devices and therefore can't add the devices I already have to the activity, so i can't continue in the builder. For a FIOS remote, building the whole thing would be a pain. At least for watch a movie I need very few buttons total.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damelon*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24238172
> 
> 
> OK I'm sort of an iRule noob. I've gotten over the technical side of the gateways, the IR/Serial/IP controll devices to make sure they all work, and I have my 4 devices listed in my builder. But if I try to add an activity, or steal a layout like someone's FIOS remote, it says I have no shared devices and therefore can't add the devices I already have to the activity, so i can't continue in the builder. For a FIOS remote, building the whole thing would be a pain. At least for watch a movie I need very few buttons total.



Using a shared panel is a feature of the Pro builder package.


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24238276
> 
> 
> Using a shared panel is a feature of the Pro builder package.



I have that... it's not that I can't get the panel, it's that it says I have no shared devices, or that I can't or dont know how to link the devices i have to that panel


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damelon*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24239325
> 
> 
> I have that... it's not that I can't get the panel, it's that it says I have no shared devices, or that I can't or dont know how to link the devices i have to that panel



So, you already got the panel and the layout?

I thought you would just need to open up that page, and then drag the device command over (yes, I did that one by one).


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Goff*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24236276
> 
> 
> I didn't understand your meaning. I don't think that is possible, though you can include a web interface within a page.



He wants the ability to have the 3rd apps (like Oppo) within irule, sort of like irule overlaying on top on those apps. Currently, the problem of "linking" those apps inside irule is that once you click the link, you LEAVE irule. By having it "inside irule", the hope is that I can still open drawer to control my PJ settings, my AVR volume etc, while at the same time use the 3rd party apps to do other things like browsing, swipe and share etc.


I actually like this idea, but I think this is probably close to not possible in iOS... as not every ios apps had the URL handler (I try to get the Panasonic Remote2), let alone giving the whole interface to irule.. Android may have some chance..


----------



## Steve Goff

^^ Yes I understand now, but don't think it can be done other than by a module created by the makers of iRule.


----------



## Doug Balentine

Are there known issues with iRule working on Android? I have recently begun using iRule on a Galaxy Tab 3... The main issue I am having is that I keep loosing the Gateways I have created . I am not sure if it is is the Galaxy tab causing the problem or if it is Android 4.1.2. Thanks


----------



## Bacon13

I have a Galaxy Tab 2 and I don't have any issues with gateways. The only gripes I have are the lack of features and updates with Android.


----------



## Doug Balentine

Yes, I noticed the multi-state buttons don't work in Android.. Also, the keypad hides some of the fields and have to input blind at times... (like the MAC address when WOL is enabled).. Is there an extra step to saving the Gateway after it is created? Do you just enter the information and then back out? Thanks


----------



## Bacon13

You just enter the info and back out.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Balentine*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24251251
> 
> 
> Yes, I noticed the multi-state buttons don't work in Android.. Also, the keypad hides some of the fields and have to input blind at times...



Variables don't work either


----------



## eelton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Balentine*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24251046
> 
> 
> Are there known issues with iRule working on Android? I have recently begun using iRule on a Galaxy Tab 3... The main issue I am having is that I keep loosing the Gateways I have created . I am not sure if it is is the Galaxy tab causing the problem or if it is Android 4.1.2. Thanks




Here's my list of Android issues that I posted on the iRule website (I didn't include the gateway issue you refer to, but I've had that as well):



1) Buttons placed using the full resolution grid end up across the screen from where they should be. It's worse with some devices than others.


2) With the standard resolution screen, there can be slight variations from the expected WYSIWYG behavior. I've mostly noticed this with cursor icons I've made and placed as background images--they end up a bit off on the final page, and so don't line up with buttons on the foreground layer. I'm probably asking for trouble making my own custom buttons, but it should work.


3) The sound on keypress works intermittently. Once it stops working, I have to restart the app to get it going again.


4) My buttons sometimes become nonresponsive--sometimes for a press or two, and sometimes indefinitely (at least 10 tries at pressing a key). When it's the indefinite pattern, I have to go to another page and then return, at which point it starts working again.


5) The native Android back button works some of the time and not others in iRule. It seems random, and perhaps device dependent-i.e., the same back sequence works on one device but then not another.


6) Gestures don't work for me on my Nexus 7. The tap gestures don't work at all, and the swipe gestures are unreliable, particularly the two-finger type.


7) Intermittent crashes on pressing the "sync" button.


8) Lag on swiping from one screen to another. I don't think this is my device, which responds quickly to inputs in other apps.


9) Hold on press doesn't work well (volume control, dimming lights, etc.)


----------



## ekkoville

Can someone point me in the direction on how to disable swiping between pages? If that's possible. I thought swipe disable was a newer feature and I'm finding that grabbing drawers can sometimes swipe to another page. I hope it's doable.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24258491
> 
> 
> Can someone point me in the direction on how to disable swiping between pages? If that's possible. I thought swipe disable was a newer feature and I'm finding that grabbing drawers can sometimes swipe to another page. I hope it's doable.



You click on the panel in the list on the left and below that you will see Swipe Disabled. Select Yes.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24258932
> 
> 
> You click on the panel in the list on the left and below that you will see Swipe Disabled. Select Yes.



So it must be in the properties window in the bottom left? I seem to miss things there. Thanks, I'll have a look.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24259304
> 
> 
> So it must be in the properties window in the bottom left? I seem to miss things there. Thanks, I'll have a look.



Once you click on your panel it appears as a property in the bottom left. The default option is No so you change it to Yes.


----------



## Doug Balentine

Is anyone controlling a Tivo Mini via IP? Does it work like the main Tivo box and uses port 31339? I have enabled the Tivo Mini to be controlled over the network but cannot connect using port 31339 using iRule on an Android device. The Android Tivo app will not connect to the Tivo Mini but the IOS Tivo app will. If you are able to control Tivo MIni with iRule, let me know if you are doing it on an IOS or Android device... Thanks...


----------



## carillon

Brand new to iRule but not to AVS. So glad I found this forum. I'm sure to have several questions to get off the ground so I'm going to turn to this community as a resource.


I have the Pro license and so far I have built an iPhone 5 handset... See attached and offer comments please. I may have been too ambitious in the button layout for the first page. Those with iPhone 5 & iRule experience... will this layout be way too cluttered and difficult to use in reality? I'm coming from a Harmony and these button locations are similar to what I'm currently used to.


Anyway, my first few questions:


1) I will need to extend my blaster and emitters from my Global Cache iTach IP2IR. The blaster will need to be extended about 12' and one of the emitters will need to be extended about 30'. How can I extend these?


2) I have only two rooms where I want to use iRule. One is the main Family Room with all my various components that will be controlled with the blaster. Only my DirecTV DVR will be controlled via IP. Two is my Master Bedroom where I will control the TV via IR emitter and the DirecTV DVR via IP. So far, I'm just not able to grasp the "Room" concept'. Do I create two different handsets for each room? Based on your experience what would be the simplest way to set up a two room configuration?


That's all for now. Tonight I will add devices to the iTach config for IR blaster and start testing things out.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24273003
> 
> 
> Brand new to iRule but not to AVS. So glad I found this forum. I'm sure to have several questions to get off the ground so I'm going to turn to this community as a resource.
> 
> 
> I have the Pro license and so far I have built an iPhone 5 handset... See attached and offer comments please. I may have been too ambitious in the button layout for the first page. Those with iPhone 5 & iRule experience... will this layout be way too cluttered and difficult to use in reality? I'm coming from a Harmony and these button locations are similar to what I'm currently used to.
> 
> 
> Anyway, my first few questions:
> 
> 
> 1) I will need to extend my blaster and emitters from my Global Cache iTach IP2IR. The blaster will need to be extended about 12' and one of the emitters will need to be extended about 30'. How can I extend these?
> 
> 
> 2) I have only two rooms where I want to use iRule. One is the main Family Room with all my various components that will be controlled with the blaster. Only my DirecTV DVR will be controlled via IP. Two is my Master Bedroom where I will control the TV via IR emitter and the DirecTV DVR via IP. So far, I'm just not able to grasp the "Room" concept'. Do I create two different handsets for each room? Based on your experience what would be the simplest way to set up a two room configuration?
> 
> 
> That's all for now. Tonight I will add devices to the iTach config for IR blaster and start testing things out.



It does look a bit tight at the navigation pad. I'd move the three volume related buttons to the drawer, which the default for that is on the right. You can use the smaller Stop and Pause buttons to replace the one larger pause, or you can make the Play button do a Play / Pause toggle on the same button. You can also remove the channel buttons and make a gesture instead. I have channel up and down as a single finger swipe up and down across the screen, but I have retained the CH+/- buttons since my Androids have more room.


To extend the emitters you simply need some mono male to female 3.5mm (1/4") extension cables or you cut one of the cable in half and splice in something between them (such as CAT5). It is probably easier just to go to Monoprice or Amazon and order some pre-made extension cables.


Yes, one way is to create two different handsets if the devices are staying in the respective rooms. Otherwise you create a Home panel that asks which room you are in, you can even add a typical looking picture for each room. On that page you create a "Link" to the panel needed and touching Family room sends you to the Family room controlled panel and can execute the turning on of your equipment.


Here is my primary Nexus 5 panel:
 


Here are the three drawers opened:


----------



## isisyodin

Looks good. Have you considered using the WF2IR? I got a bit lazy on my last setup, and instead of running wires, I ended just buying the WF2IR for my living room and bedroom. In both cases, it was mainly for my older TV and lights neither of which had IP controls.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

You would also only need 1 handset. Have a home panel with the 2 listed rooms as links on it. I have 4 areas in my home controlled by irule and the home page has a button for living room, theater, kitchen and family room. Those buttons link to a main page for each room defaulting to the directv panel for each and I have a drawer similar to that shown by briansj above for each activity available in each room.


----------



## carillon

See my responses embedded below in *bold*... Thanks


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24273209
> 
> 
> It does look a bit tight at the navigation pad. I'd move the three volume related buttons to the drawer, which the default for that is on the right. You can use the smaller Stop and Pause buttons to replace the one larger pause, or you can make the Play button do a Play / Pause toggle on the same button. You can also remove the channel buttons and make a gesture instead. I have channel up and down as a single finger swipe up and down across the screen, but I have retained the CH+/- buttons since my Androids have more room.
> 
> *I'm interested in the "Play/Pause" possibility. Tell me a little more about how to implement that. Gestures are another feature I'm interested in... most likely a second revision of my iPhone 5 handset. I can see how that would save some button use and help un-clutter the first page.
> *
> 
> To extend the emitters you simply need some mono male to female 3.5mm (1/4") extension cables or you cut one of the cable in half and splice in something between them (such as CAT5). It is probably easier just to go to Monoprice or Amazon and order some pre-made extension cables.
> 
> *Thanks, I'll check with Amazon and see how pricey they are. I may just try my hand at splicing with CAT5. Should I just use one of the twisted pairs or all?*
> 
> 
> Yes, one way is to create two different handsets if the devices are staying in the respective rooms. Otherwise you create a Home panel that asks which room you are in, you can even add a typical looking picture for each room. On that page you create a "Link" to the panel needed and touching Family room sends you to the Family room controlled panel and can execute the turning on of your equipment.
> 
> *I like the idea of a Home panel that asks what room I'd like to control. Can you tell me a little more about how to create Links from each room button?*


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isisyodin*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24273220
> 
> 
> Looks good. Have you considered using the WF2IR? I got a bit lazy on my last setup, and instead of running wires, I ended just buying the WF2IR for my living room and bedroom. In both cases, it was mainly for my older TV and lights neither of which had IP controls.



I did consider the WiFi Flex device; however, since I don't mind running cables for the emitters and blaster, I'd rather have the speed of the wired connection as opposed to wireless. I probably would have never noticed the difference but I would always wonder lol!


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24273383
> 
> 
> You would also only need 1 handset. Have a home panel with the 2 listed rooms as links on it. I have 4 areas in my home controlled by irule and the home page has a button for living room, theater, kitchen and family room. Those buttons link to a main page for each room defaulting to the directv panel for each and I have a drawer similar to that shown by briansj above for each activity available in each room.



Sounds like the direction I need to go... just going to have to learn how to do "links". Thanks!


----------



## SeldomSeen31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24273601
> 
> 
> Sounds like the direction I need to go... just going to have to learn how to do "links". Thanks!



Right click and existing button and select "convert to link" from the options, or when dropping a button the first time hold control+L while you're dragging it in to place.


Then when selected in the builder you define in the lower left window where you want the link to navigate to, defining both panel and page name values.


See the builder tutorials for some more details.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I've used cat5 to extend emitters in my home. You just need 1 set of twisted pairs. inside the emitter is 2 wires, one inside the main sheath and another sheathed in red inside that. Strip them and solder or twist and tape them to the cat5 and you're good to go, I've heard of 300' runs this way but in my house I've got about a 75' run that works like a charm.


----------



## bryansj

For my emitter extensions I've fished CAT5e through my walls and terminated them with Ethernet keystone jacks. This is for regular LAN networking purposes, but can be used for anything. With Ethernet on each you can take an Ethernet patch cable and cut it in half. Then you splice in your emitter and 3.5mm jack. In my case I simply when to Radio Shack and bought 3.5mm female solder type jacks and put on each half of the cable. Then I plug in a regular 3.5mm male male into the IR port end and the IR emitter into the other end. Clean install and is reversible back to networking use.


----------



## scubasteve2365

My iRule has been up and running for awhile, however it occurred to me that by having itach on the network that it'd be great to be able to invoke it from something other than iRule or android/iDevices. I'm thinking more along the lines of scripting and home automation. Anyone talking to these gateways in other ways?


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24273632
> 
> 
> I've used cat5 to extend emitters in my home. You just need 1 set of twisted pairs. inside the emitter is 2 wires, one inside the main sheath and another sheathed in red inside that. Strip them and solder or twist and tape them to the cat5 and you're good to go, I've heard of 300' runs this way but in my house I've got about a 75' run that works like a charm.



Good info... I wasn't sure what was inside the emitter wire. I'll probably just go with CAT5 and use 2 of the 8 wires.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24273623
> 
> 
> Right click and existing button and select "convert to link" from the options, or when dropping a button the first time hold control+L while you're dragging it in to place.
> 
> 
> Then when selected in the builder you define in the lower left window where you want the link to navigate to, defining both panel and page name values.
> 
> 
> See the builder tutorials for some more details.



Great, I will try this tonight... Thanks!


----------



## cougar75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eelton*  /t/1351981/irule/9420#post_24252422
> 
> 
> Here's my list of Android issues that I posted on the iRule website (I didn't include the gateway issue you refer to, but I've had that as well):
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Buttons placed using the full resolution grid end up across the screen from where they should be. It's worse with some devices than others.
> 
> 
> 2) With the standard resolution screen, there can be slight variations from the expected WYSIWYG behavior. I've mostly noticed this with cursor icons I've made and placed as background images--they end up a bit off on the final page, and so don't line up with buttons on the foreground layer. I'm probably asking for trouble making my own custom buttons, but it should work.
> 
> 
> 3) The sound on keypress works intermittently. Once it stops working, I have to restart the app to get it going again.
> 
> 
> 4) My buttons sometimes become nonresponsive--sometimes for a press or two, and sometimes indefinitely (at least 10 tries at pressing a key). When it's the indefinite pattern, I have to go to another page and then return, at which point it starts working again.
> 
> 
> 5) The native Android back button works some of the time and not others in iRule. It seems random, and perhaps device dependent-i.e., the same back sequence works on one device but then not another.
> 
> 
> 6) Gestures don't work for me on my Nexus 7. The tap gestures don't work at all, and the swipe gestures are unreliable, particularly the two-finger type.
> 
> 
> 7) Intermittent crashes on pressing the "sync" button.
> 
> 
> 8) Lag on swiping from one screen to another. I don't think this is my device, which responds quickly to inputs in other apps.
> 
> 
> 9) Hold on press doesn't work well (volume control, dimming lights, etc.)






Have you tried TouchSquid? Works great.


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24273003
> 
> 
> Brand new to iRule but not to AVS. So glad I found this forum. I'm sure to have several questions to get off the ground so I'm going to turn to this community as a resource.
> 
> 
> I have the Pro license and so far I have built an iPhone 5 handset... See attached and offer comments please. I may have been too ambitious in the button layout for the first page. Those with iPhone 5 & iRule experience... will this layout be way too cluttered and difficult to use in reality? I'm coming from a Harmony and these button locations are similar to what I'm currently used to.



Not sure why everyone puts their navigation buttons above the play, pause, etc buttons. I use my navigation butttons about 100X more then the play/pause buttons.

I prefer the nav buttons on the bottom as its easier to reach the way I hold my phone. Beyond that maybe you can add a few of those buttons to a drawer to clear some clutter.

Looks good though.


I extended my IR with cat5 as I have a ton on hand but you could just grab some 3.5mm mono extension cables.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24274674
> 
> 
> Not sure why everyone puts their navigation buttons above the play, pause, etc buttons. I use my navigation butttons about 100X more then the play/pause buttons.
> 
> I prefer the nav buttons on the bottom as its easier to reach the way I hold my phone. Beyond that maybe you can add a few of those buttons to a drawer to clear some clutter.
> 
> Looks good though.
> 
> 
> I extended my IR with cat5 as I have a ton on hand but you could just grab some 3.5mm mono extension cables.



I chose to locate the navigation buttons above the play/pause buttons because that's the way it is on my Harmony and what my wife and I are used to. You're right, I probably use the navigation buttons much more often as well. I'm planning on using the left and right drawers but the bottom drawer probably not since iOS 7 uses that same area to pull a menu up from the bottom. I have access to cat5 cable so that's how I'm going to proceed.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeldomSeen31*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24273383
> 
> 
> You would also only need 1 handset. Have a home panel with the 2 listed rooms as links on it. I have 4 areas in my home controlled by irule and the home page has a button for living room, theater, kitchen and family room. Those buttons link to a main page for each room defaulting to the directv panel for each and I have a drawer similar to that shown by briansj above for each activity available in each room.



Okay, I started working on this tonight. There was already a panel called "Main" which is now the "Home" panel. So I added buttons to represent the activities I wanted to control in each room. Is this what you suggested? (See Attached) If so, how do I have iRule default to this page each time it's launched? I also need to know the best way to turn off all devices independently in each room. Is that another link button on the main page I need to add? Thanks


----------



## bryansj

You mark both the Panel and Page as Home = Yes in the properties.


I would have made the Main home page have two buttons, one for each room. Clicking the room dumps you on the page to select what you want to do, similar to what you posted. In my case I would have it dump me straight into my TV page and perform all the commands to turn on my TV to WMC and then my other "activities" are in the left drawer. I'd keep it simple. Your first screen is too busy IMO, but then you have to balance how many pages to dig through before your system does what you need.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24274674
> 
> 
> Not sure why everyone puts their navigation buttons above the play, pause, etc buttons. I use my navigation butttons about 100X more then the play/pause buttons.
> 
> I prefer the nav buttons on the bottom as its easier to reach the way I hold my phone. Beyond that maybe you can add a few of those buttons to a drawer to clear some clutter.
> 
> Looks good though.
> 
> 
> I extended my IR with cat5 as I have a ton on hand but you could just grab some 3.5mm mono extension cables.



Because that is how the initial template locates it. In my case I'm one-handing my phone and my thumb wants to be near the upper part of the screen where the pad is by default. Moving it down will cause me to bend my thumb down. Most of the time I'm using my 7" tablet which is in landscape mode.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24275174
> 
> 
> You mark both the Panel and Page as Home = Yes in the properties.
> 
> 
> I would have made the Main home page have two buttons, one for each room. Clicking the room dumps you on the page to select what you want to do, similar to what you posted. In my case I would have it dump me straight into my TV page and perform all the commands to turn on my TV to WMC and then my other "activities" are in the left drawer. I'd keep it simple. Your first screen is too busy IMO, but then you have to balance how many pages to dig through before your system does what you need.



Thanks for the reply... it really helps to hear from experienced users. I'll try and redo things a bit tomorrow and see what I can come up with based on your suggestions.


----------



## giomania

I saw this product from Z-Wave: http://store.homeseer.com/store/x-P407.aspx 


I was thinking it would be nice if they had something similar for Insteon. For my pool control, I am planning on replacing the Double Pole Single Throw mechanical switch that controls my pool equipment with a SwitchLinc Switch and an Omron G7L-2A-BUBJ-CB AC100/120 General Purpose Relay With Test Button, Double Pole Single Throw Normally Open Contacts:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005T73ZOW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3I0MHOAGJJCMP&coliid=I7WTJEPXKDSSK 


Both the switch and relay will fit inside the plastic enclosure containing the mechanical switch, but it would be nice to have something a little more professional, I guess.


I know this is not really the best place to post this, but perhaps it is time to start an Official Insteon thread?


Mark


----------



## Doug Balentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24276337
> 
> 
> I saw this product from Z-Wave: http://store.homeseer.com/store/x-P407.aspx
> 
> 
> I was thinking it would be nice if they had something similar for Insteon. For my pool control, I am planning on replacing the Double Pole Single Throw mechanical switch that controls my pool equipment with a SwitchLinc Switch and an Omron G7L-2A-BUBJ-CB AC100/120 General Purpose Relay With Test Button, Double Pole Single Throw Normally Open Contacts:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005T73ZOW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3I0MHOAGJJCMP&coliid=I7WTJEPXKDSSK
> 
> 
> Both the switch and relay will fit inside the plastic enclosure containing the mechanical switch, but it would be nice to have something a little more professional, I guess.
> 
> 
> I know this is not really the best place to post this, but perhaps it is time to start an Official Insteon thread?
> 
> 
> Mark



I've been thinking about replacing the $1000 circuit board (that controls my pool equipment) that keeps blowing with a Smartenit EZIO8SA INSTEON-Compatible Input/Output Controller: http://www.smarthome.com/31273/Smartenit-EZIO8SA-INSTEON-Compatible-Input-Output-Controller/p.aspx 

Would then let the ISY be the timer, etc.... Have not thought through completely how it would all work. Been using the Smartenit Sprinkler Controller for a few years to control my sprinkler system and works great...


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Balentine*  /t/1351981/irule/9400_100#post_24281373
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about replacing the $1000 circuit board (that controls my pool equipment) that keeps blowing with a Smartenit EZIO8SA INSTEON-Compatible Input/Output Controller: http://www.smarthome.com/31273/Smartenit-EZIO8SA-INSTEON-Compatible-Input-Output-Controller/p.aspx
> 
> Would then let the ISY be the timer, etc.... Have not thought through completely how it would all work. Been using the Smartenit Sprinkler Controller for a few years to control my sprinkler system and works great...



Thanks Doug.


I started using an EtherRain8 irrigation controller last spring; it worked well. Now that I am into Insteon, I thought about the Smartenit Sprinkler Controller , but the EtherRain works fine so far. Regarding the Smartenit EZIO8SA INSTEON-Compatible Input/Output Controller, that would not work for my setup, as it looks like that device is only 3A. My current DPST switch (Tork Model 1103) has a 40A (20A Inductive) load rating.


Mark


----------



## Doug Balentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scubasteve2365*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24273716
> 
> 
> My iRule has been up and running for awhile, however it occurred to me that by having itach on the network that it'd be great to be able to invoke it from something other than iRule or android/iDevices. I'm thinking more along the lines of scripting and home automation. Anyone talking to these gateways in other ways?



I have my temperature monitor ( http://www.smarthome.com/87273/Middle-Atlantic-Products-TEMP-DEC-Decorator-Style-Mount-Temperature-Display/p.aspx ) plugged into one of the ports of the GC-100 and have a script that runs to turn-on the floor standing A/C unit in my Media Room closet and then turns off 15 minutes later after the temperature drops below the "its too hot" threshold.


Using this to connect the temp monitor contacts to the GC-100: http://www.smarthome.com/8125/Contact-Closure-Sensor/p.aspx 


Using HCA (hcatech.com) to do this automation script for me now...


----------



## shepP

I would like to upgrade from a harmony 1000 +RF blaster system. I currently have a xantech distribution system as well that I can hook into to increase # of blasters:

http://www.smarthome.com/81221K/Xantech-DL85K-Plasma-LCD-LED-CFL-Proof-Designer-Dinky-Link-IR-Receiver-Kit/p.aspx 


The equipment I have to control is:


Optoma HD33CA Projector

UMC-200 pre-amp

HTPC with MCE receiver

MED600X3D media player

Bell Expressvu Sat. receiver 9242

Possibly a samsung bluray player BD-D6500 (I might move it upstairs though)


I also have a ps4 and eventualy a xbox one, but I don't think they can or need to be controlled.


Eventually I would also like to be able to power on and off:

1 Butt Kicker Amp

2 EP2500 Sub Amps

1 Samson S-1000 Aub Amp


Room to expand if I add other equipment would be a bonus.


All equipment is located in a rack. Along with my server, router and hub/switch.


I'm looking for opinions on what the best gateway for me to buy is.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shepP*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24286828
> 
> 
> I would like to upgrade from a harmony 1000 +RF blaster system. I currently have a xantech distribution system as well that I can hook into to increase # of blasters:
> 
> http://www.smarthome.com/81221K/Xantech-DL85K-Plasma-LCD-LED-CFL-Proof-Designer-Dinky-Link-IR-Receiver-Kit/p.aspx
> 
> 
> The equipment I have to control is:
> 
> 
> Optoma HD33CA Projector
> 
> UMC-200 pre-amp
> 
> HTPC with MCE receiver
> 
> MED600X3D media player
> 
> Bell Expressvu Sat. receiver 9242
> 
> Possibly a samsung bluray player BD-D6500 (I might move it upstairs though)
> 
> 
> I also have a ps4 and eventualy a xbox one, but I don't think they can or need to be controlled.
> 
> 
> Eventually I would also like to be able to power on and off:
> 
> 1 Butt Kicker Amp
> 
> 2 EP2500 Sub Amps
> 
> 1 Samson S-1000 Aub Amp
> 
> 
> Room to expand if I add other equipment would be a bonus.
> 
> 
> All equipment is located in a rack. Along with my server, router and hub/switch.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for opinions on what the best gateway for me to buy is.



Global Cache IP2IR iTach (not the Flex version).


----------



## shepP

Thanks! Do I need anything special to interface with the xantech? I'm guessing I should pick up some double blasters as well?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shepP*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24288670
> 
> 
> Thanks! Do I need anything special to interface with the xantech? I'm guessing I should pick up some double blasters as well?



It has 3.5mm IR ports. If your xantech has a 3.5mm IR in then all you need is a 3.5mm Male Male cable.


----------



## carillon

Okay, my setup project was delayed but I'm starting tonight. I'm trying to create a Main page where I have two buttons that when pressed should send me to another page. I have created the two buttons, one for Family Room and one for Bedroom. Next I edited the properties and selected the panel it's supposed to go to. However, the button is transparent and is not active. What am I missing? Thanks


----------



## Bacon13

Did you create a button or a link?


----------



## carillon

I dragged an activity button into the panel and then right-clicked, converted to link.


----------



## Bacon13

What does it say when you hover the mouse over the new button/link?


----------



## carillon




----------



## thebland

  

IP ADDRESS / GC-100 CONFIGURATION QUESTION.


Just change internet carriers and went from 192.168.0.1 to 10.0.0.1.


Needless to say, my gateway's IP address changed and I have to inout the new one to give control back to irule.


However, my IR *Global Cache (GC-100)* does not show up in my routers list of devices! I do not see it listed or an IP address for it. What gives? All is properly hooked up (or am I missing something). The MAC address is labeled on the GC-100 unit but I do not see that device on my router's list of devices. I'ver refreshed a number of times. How do I find it?


Thanks!

Do I set it up with a static IP using the posted area in the router?


----------



## shepP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9450#post_24289288
> 
> 
> It has 3.5mm IR ports. If your xantech has a 3.5mm IR in then all you need is a 3.5mm Male Male cable.



No need for a http://www.iruleathome.com/the-hardware/product/14-global-cache-gc-cgx ?


----------



## Doug Balentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24289716
> 
> 
> 
> IP ADDRESS / GC-100 CONFIGURATION QUESTION.
> 
> 
> Just change internet carriers and went from 192.168.0.1 to 10.0.0.1.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, my gateway's IP address changed and I have to inout the new one to give control back to irule.
> 
> 
> However, my IR *Global Cache (GC-100)* does not show up in my routers list of devices! I do not see it listed or an IP address for it. What gives? All is properly hooked up (or am I missing something). The MAC address is labeled on the GC-100 unit but I do not see that device on my router's list of devices. I'ver refreshed a number of times. How do I find it?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Do I set it up with a static IP using the posted area in the router?


Sounds like the GC-100 has it internally configured with a static IP Address in the 192.168.0.1 format. You may have to reset it to put it back into DHCP mode.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24289665



So you have it linked to the panel "family room" but the page is "none". You need to create a portrait page and link the button to that. Mine says:


Watch Movie --> Landscape --> Blu-ray Disc


Under the Watch Movie panel, I have a Blu-ray Disc page that has all the buttons.


Hope that helps.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24289970
> 
> 
> So you have it linked to the panel "family room" but the page is "none". You need to create a portrait page and link the button to that. Mine says:
> 
> 
> Watch Movie --> Landscape --> Blu-ray Disc
> 
> 
> Under the Watch Movie panel, I have a Blu-ray Disc page that has all the buttons.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



Got it! Thanks a lot...


Next question of many to come I'm sure. Now that I can jump from my Home page to my Family Room page, I will create several Activity buttons. Will iRule urn the power off to those devices it doesn't need when changing activities. For example, when I want to quit watching TV and watch a Blu-Ray, will it power off the DirecTV receiver since that's not needed for watching a Blu-Ray?


Thanks again!


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Balentine*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24289862
> 
> 
> Sounds like the GC-100 has it internally configured with a static IP Address in the 192.168.0.1 format. You may have to reset it to put it back into DHCP mode.



Gotcha. Thanks. I read the instructions on resetting it GC 100 and I'm wondering if after I reset it the default IP address which is a 192.168.0.1 type won't show up on my network. I'm not an expert on the sort of things but give me suggestions. You have to take it to another site with a 192 address and configure it there? Or just configured directly by plugging it into my PC?


Thanks.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24289996
> 
> 
> Got it! Thanks a lot...
> 
> 
> Next question of many to come I'm sure. Now that I can jump from my Home page to my Family Room page, I will create several Activity buttons. Will iRule urn the power off to those devices it doesn't need when changing activities. For example, when I want to quit watching TV and watch a Blu-Ray, will it power off the DirecTV receiver since that's not needed for watching a Blu-Ray?
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



iRule will do whatever you tell it to. I have my pages setup with activity buttons on the left and commands to either turn on or off depending upon which activity. For example:


If I am watching a movie with the bluray player, projector and receiver on and I push the "listen to music" button, it will turn off the projector, switch the receiver to 2CH Stereo and jump to my "Music" page. Once on the "Music" page, I have buttons for Pandora and CD and iRule will then send the appropriate commands for those.


So in your situation, you are watching TV and want to switch to movie. When you push the movie button, you should send the commands to turn on the TV off the DirecTV, turn on the blu-ray player, and switch your TV or receiver to the appropriate input. The reason for sending the TV on command is to ensure the TV turns on regardless of the current state of it, i.e. listening to music.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24290009
> 
> 
> I read the instructions on resetting it GC 100 and I'm wondering if after I reset it the default IP address which is a 192.168.0.1 type won't show up on my network. I'm not an expert on the sort of things but give me suggestions. You have to take it to another site with a 192 address and configure it there? Or just configured directly by plugging it into my PC?



You can plug it directly in a PC to configure it, BUT...
the PC needs to have a compatible IP address, so you may need to change the PC to use a static IP (not DHCP) and give it a 192.168... address.
When you plug the GC directly into a PC you need a crossover cable (not the same cable that connects the GC to a router).


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24290189
> 
> 
> iRule will do whatever you tell it to. I have my pages setup with activity buttons on the left and commands to either turn on or off depending upon which activity. For example:
> 
> 
> If I am watching a movie with the bluray player, projector and receiver on and I push the "listen to music" button, it will turn off the projector, switch the receiver to 2CH Stereo and jump to my "Music" page. Once on the "Music" page, I have buttons for Pandora and CD and iRule will then send the appropriate commands for those.
> 
> 
> So in your situation, you are watching TV and want to switch to movie. When you push the movie button, you should send the commands to turn on the TV off the DirecTV, turn on the blu-ray player, and switch your TV or receiver to the appropriate input. The reason for sending the TV on command is to ensure the TV turns on regardless of the current state of it, i.e. listening to music.



Okay, I think I follow what you are saying... basically it sounds like the first commands of an activity should be to turn off any devices that aren't needed, even if they weren't already on but just in case they were.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24290214
> 
> 
> You can plug it directly in a PC to configure it, BUT...
> the PC needs to have a compatible IP address, so you may need to change the PC to use a static IP (not DHCP) and give it a 192.168... address.
> When you plug the GC directly into a PC you need a crossover cable (not the same cable that connects the GC to a router).



OK, so if I take my PC to my office (192.168.x.x) with the GC-100 & crossover cable, could I set up there and input a 10.0.0.x address?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Doug Balentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24290009
> 
> 
> Gotcha. Thanks. I read the instructions on resetting it GC 100 and I'm wondering if after I reset it the default IP address which is a 192.168.0.1 type won't show up on my network. I'm not an expert on the sort of things but give me suggestions. You have to take it to another site with a 192 address and configure it there? Or just configured directly by plugging it into my PC?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


After you reset the GC-100 it will enable DHCP which means it will ask your router to assign it an IP address and then it will be visible on your network.


----------



## carillon

Is there a best practice for what order devices should be powered on for each activity. For example, to watch TV it requires 3 devices to be on, AV Receiver, DirecTV Receiver and TV. Does it matter the order these devices are powered up? Thanks


----------



## Doug Balentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24290491
> 
> 
> OK, so if I take my PC to my office (192.168.x.x) with the GC-100 & crossover cable, could I set up there and input a 10.0.0.x address?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Can you go into your router's lan setting and give it an IP Address of 192.168.0.1?


----------



## Doug Balentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24290501
> 
> 
> Is there a best practice for what order devices should be powered on for each activity. For example, to watch TV it requires 3 devices to be on, AV Receiver, DirecTV Receiver and TV. Does it matter the order these devices are powered up? Thanks


To prevent HDMI handshake issues - I go by these rules:


Recommended Power-up sequence to reduce HDCP / HDMI Handshake problems - Also used when changing or connecting HDMI sources, distribution equipment or displays


1. Power-off all equipment (At the wall socket).

2. Ensure all Cables, Splitters, Switches, Extenders are connected within the HDMI Distribution Network.

3. Power on all Splitters, Switches, Extenders within HDMI Distribution Network.

4. Power on all displays and set to HDMI input from HDMI Distribution Network (Source device need to be able to contact display to retrieve EDID information)

5. Power on Sources / Players. Ensure that a path is open from source to display for HDCP handshake negotiation by selecting the proper input on HDMI Switches or HDMI switch/splitter combo's via the remote control (Sources negotiates HDCP Handshake via HDMI Network to displays which is set to HDMI input to respond to handshake).


Some displays will negotiate HDCP handshake / timing better if the source are already powered on and you may need to change points 3,4,5 above to 4,3,5 or 4,5,3 depending on your equipment.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24290009
> 
> 
> Gotcha. Thanks. I read the instructions on resetting it GC 100 and I'm wondering if after I reset it the default IP address which is a 192.168.0.1 type won't show up on my network. I'm not an expert on the sort of things but give me suggestions. You have to take it to another site with a 192 address and configure it there? Or just configured directly by plugging it into my PC?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Default IP address of any GC gateway is 192.168.1.70. All newer models and 3.x firmware of GC-100s have DHCP enabled so if you plug it into your router after factory reset, it should pick up an IP address that matches the IP mask of your router, ie 192.168.0.xxx




Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24290501
> 
> 
> Is there a best practice for what order devices should be powered on for each activity. For example, to watch TV it requires 3 devices to be on, AV Receiver, DirecTV Receiver and TV. Does it matter the order these devices are powered up? Thanks



I typically turn on the TV, then AVR, then BD player or cable/sat box. What I do in my setups is turn everything on that is necessary first and then worry about turning unnecessary components off after the ones that need to be on are on. So for Blueray activity I would turn on TV, Turn on AVR, Turn On BD player, change input on TV to HDMi1, change input on AVR to Bluray, then turn off my DirecTV box and whatever else that is not necessary for that activity. That way you are in business of watching things quicker.




Alex


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24290491
> 
> 
> OK, so if I take my PC to my office (192.168.x.x) with the GC-100 & crossover cable, could I set up there and input a 10.0.0.x address?



If you have a crossover cable, you can temporarily change your PC or laptop at home to a fixed 192.168.1.x address, unplug the PC from your network and plug it directly into the GC-100 with the crossover cable, then you'll be able to see the GC's configuration page at 192.168.1.70 (this is assuming you have one of the older GCs which resets to that fixed IP address and not to DHCP). Once you've given the GC a 10.0 address you set your PC back the way it was (usually DHCP) and reconnect it to your network.


If you take the GC-100 somewhere else where the LAN addresses are all 192.168.1.x, then you don't need to take your PC or a crossover cable, just plug the GC into the router with a regular cable and it will be visible.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Balentine*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24290557
> 
> 
> To prevent HDMI handshake issues - I go by these rules:
> 
> 
> Recommended Power-up sequence to reduce HDCP / HDMI Handshake problems - Also used when changing or connecting HDMI sources, distribution equipment or displays
> 
> 
> 1. Power-off all equipment (At the wall socket).
> 
> 2. Ensure all Cables, Splitters, Switches, Extenders are connected within the HDMI Distribution Network.
> 
> 3. Power on all Splitters, Switches, Extenders within HDMI Distribution Network.
> 
> 4. Power on all displays and set to HDMI input from HDMI Distribution Network (Source device need to be able to contact display to retrieve EDID information)
> 
> 5. Power on Sources / Players. Ensure that a path is open from source to display for HDCP handshake negotiation by selecting the proper input on HDMI Switches or HDMI switch/splitter combo's via the remote control (Sources negotiates HDCP Handshake via HDMI Network to displays which is set to HDMI input to respond to handshake).
> 
> 
> Some displays will negotiate HDCP handshake / timing better if the source are already powered on and you may need to change points 3,4,5 above to 4,3,5 or 4,5,3 depending on your equipment.



Thanks Doug, appreciate the detailed info.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24290600
> 
> 
> I typically turn on the TV, then AVR, then BD player or cable/sat box. What I do in my setups is turn everything on that is necessary first and then worry about turning unnecessary components off after the ones that need to be on are on. So for Blueray activity I would turn on TV, Turn on AVR, Turn On BD player, change input on TV to HDMi1, change input on AVR to Bluray, then turn off my DirecTV box and whatever else that is not necessary for that activity. That way you are in business of watching things quicker.




Thanks Alex... I'll use this as a guide. What I'm finding so far in my initial config testing is that the Denon AVR is sometimes not changing HDMI inputs. The other thing that is proving to be a challenge is that the Blu-Ray player I have only has a power toggle command and no discrete on or off which makes it impossible to keep it in the state I need when switching between activities.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24290640
> 
> 
> If you have a crossover cable, you can temporarily change your PC or laptop at home to a fixed 192.168.1.x address, unplug the PC from your network and plug it directly into the GC-100 with the crossover cable, then you'll be able to see the GC's configuration page at 192.168.1.70 (this is assuming you have one of the older GCs which resets to that fixed IP address and not to DHCP). Once you've given the GC a 10.0 address you set your PC back the way it was (usually DHCP) and reconnect it to your network.
> 
> 
> If you take the GC-100 somewhere else where the LAN addresses are all 192.168.1.x, then you don't need to take your PC or a crossover cable, just plug the GC into the router with a regular cable and it will be visible.



Got it. Fixed it. Thanks!


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24290681
> 
> 
> Thanks Alex... I'll use this as a guide. What I'm finding so far in my initial config testing is that the Denon AVR is sometimes not changing HDMI inputs. The other thing that is proving to be a challenge is that the Blu-Ray player I have only has a power toggle command and no discrete on or off which makes it impossible to keep it in the state I need when switching between activities.



The "play" button sometimes can act as a discrete "on" command.


I hope that helps.


Mark


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24291712
> 
> 
> The "play" button sometimes can act as a discrete "on" command.
> 
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark... I may try that but I'll still need a way to ensure it's off when I'm not using it. Using the "power toggle" command doesn't really work for me. Before I decided to use iRule I came from a Harmony remote. It was able to handle the Blu-Ray player and turn it off when I wasn't using it in an activity.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24291826
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark... I may try that but I'll still need a way to ensure it's off when I'm not using it. Using the "power toggle" command doesn't really work for me. Before I decided to use iRule I came from a Harmony remote. It was able to handle the Blu-Ray player and turn it off when I wasn't using it in an activity.



Then you just need to use the same power commands in iRule that were used in the Harmony.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24291826
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark... I may try that but I'll still need a way to ensure it's off when I'm not using it. Using the "power toggle" command doesn't really work for me. Before I decided to use iRule I came from a Harmony remote. It was able to handle the Blu-Ray player and turn it off when I wasn't using it in an activity.



I have a Sony BDP-S5100 and it only has a toggle for the on/off. When I want it on, I use the "home" command which goes to the main menu. When I want it off I use the "home" command, have a 5 second pause, then send the power on/off command. So even if it was already off, it will turn on, then turn off.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24291887
> 
> 
> Then you just need to use the same power commands in iRule that were used in the Harmony.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9480#post_24291946
> 
> 
> I have a Sony BDP-S5100 and it only has a toggle for the on/off. When I want it on, I use the "home" command which goes to the main menu. When I want it off I use the "home" command, have a 5 second pause, then send the power on/off command. So even if it was already off, it will turn on, then turn off.



Thanks guys. Alex with iRule support responded and gave me a good workaround.

For Samsung BD/DVD players, sending Play command will turn it on. So you can create a pseudo discrete On and Off.


POWER ON

Play, delay of 2 second STOP (this is in case there is a disc in the unit).


POWER OFF

PLAY, delay of 2 seconds, POWER TOGGLE.


----------



## carillon

Really struggling with my Watch TV panel... I'm coming from a Harmony remote and we use DirecTV. My goal was to keep from having to swipe to additional pages for the majority of what I need access. My panel has everything I use most often but it's so tight & cluttered. Anyone out there who has an efficient Watch TV (DirecTV) panel out there that works well? I'd love to see screenshots for some different ideas. Thanks


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24292756
> 
> 
> Really struggling with my Watch TV panel... I'm coming from a Harmony remote and we use DirecTV. My goal was to keep from having to swipe to additional pages for the majority of what I need access. My panel has everything I use most often but it's so tight & cluttered. Anyone out there who has an efficient Watch TV (DirecTV) panel out there that works well? I'd love to see screenshots for some different ideas. Thanks



Use the Drawers.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24292828
> 
> 
> Use the Drawers.



Okay, I agree... one drawer could have volume up/down/mute. What do you think would be best to use the other drawer for?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24293346
> 
> 
> Okay, I agree... one drawer could have volume up/down/mute. What do you think would be best to use the other drawer for?


The default is to put your activities on the left. I posted my layout a few days ago.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24293369
> 
> 
> The default is to put your activities on the left. I posted my layout a few days ago.



Thanks, I'll scroll back and check it out. I only have 4 activities so far so maybe I'll have a little room left on that drawer for something else useful. Thanks again!


----------



## thebland

Anyone have Comcast XFinity IP commands?


Also, where do I find IP addresses for my Comcast boxes? I have a DVR and 3 HD boxes on the 'anyroom' DVR package.


I looked in settings and found what I thought were MAC addresses on my boxes but they are not on my router's device page.


Thanks!


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24293486
> 
> 
> Anyone have Comcast XFinity IP commands?
> 
> 
> Also, where do I find IP addresses for my Comcast boxes? I have a DVR and 3 HD boxes on the 'anyroom' DVR package.
> 
> 
> I looked in settings and found what I thought were MAC addresses on my boxes but they are not on my router's device page.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The Comcast boxes are not IP controllable. That feature is disabled by Comcast.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24293674
> 
> 
> The Comcast boxes are not IP controllable. That feature is disabled by Comcast.



Serial commands?


Link to such?


Thanks!


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24293678
> 
> 
> Serial commands?
> 
> 
> Link to such?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



They are only IR controllable and the IR commands are in the iRule library.


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24293713
> 
> 
> They are only IR controllable and the IR commands are in the iRule library.



Hmmm. The app can control them. I can't imagine the Comcast X1 boxes cannot be controlled with serial commands... surprised.


----------



## Bacon13

I can't speak for the X1 system, but you mentioned the Anyroom DVR system which is what I have. And that system is definitely not controllable via IP or RS232.


----------



## heyfrank


If anyone happens to be looking for the Comcast X1 IR commands, we shared a device on iRule, you should be able to find it searching under the vendor "Umbrella"

 

Ps. iI heard a rumor from a small birdy that the X1 boxes will be IP controllable in the future.


----------



## carillon

I'm trying to reduce the "active" area of the Play button. How do I keep the button centered within the active area? Below is what happens when I change the width from 8 to 6. Thanks!


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24296305
> 
> 
> I'm trying to reduce the "active" area of the Play button. How do I keep the button centered within the active area? Below is what happens when I change the width from 8 to 6. Thanks!



You keep it at 8 or you increase/decrease the grid size of your page.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24296590
> 
> 
> You keep it at 8 or you increase/decrease the grid size of your page.



Thanks for the reply... I've looked around and can find the grid setting. Where is it?


EDIT: Never mind... I found it.


----------



## impmonkey




----------



## carillon

Having a hard time understanding the grid, the button active area and the button position. I'm trying to reduce the size of the active area around some buttons. In the example below, I would like to be able to get the button in the center of the active area but I can't seem to find a way. When you reduce the size of the active area, how can I do it and keep the button centered?


This is what happens when I reduce the width & height in the properties. Thanks


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24297542
> 
> 
> Having a hard time understanding the grid, the button active area and the button position. I'm trying to reduce the size of the active area around some buttons. In the example below, I would like to be able to get the button in the center of the active area but I can't seem to find a way. When you reduce the size of the active area, how can I do it and keep the button centered?
> 
> 
> The button is actually bigger then you see there. There is a blank area all around the button that makes it a square. Currently irule will only allow the active area of the button to start at the top left corner. If you want a smaller area around the button you will need to reduce the blank space inside a photo editing program.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24297573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24297542
> 
> 
> Having a hard time understanding the grid, the button active area and the button position. I'm trying to reduce the size of the active area around some buttons. In the example below, I would like to be able to get the button in the center of the active area but I can't seem to find a way. When you reduce the size of the active area, how can I do it and keep the button centered?
> 
> 
> The button is actually bigger then you see there. There is a blank area all around the button that makes it a square. Currently irule will only allow the active area of the button to start at the top left corner. If you want a smaller area around the button you will need to reduce the blank space inside a photo editing program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have a image editing program... Can I somehow export these buttons, edit and then import again?
Click to expand...


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24297581
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have a image editing program... Can I somehow export these buttons, edit and then import again?



Go to the browse images are where you can import the image libraries. Find the library containing the image your want and click the little eye on the right. This will bring up a preview window with the images that are inside the library hold control and click and drag the image you want to your desktop.


This is the only way I know of exporting the images out of the builder.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24297786
> 
> 
> Go to the browse images are where you can import the image libraries. Find the library containing the image your want and click the little eye on the right. This will bring up a preview window with the images that are inside the library hold control and click and drag the image you want to your desktop.
> 
> 
> This is the only way I know of exporting the images out of the builder.



Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## heyfrank




----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyfrank*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24298023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. I still wish the folks at iRule although would make a module for XBMC that mimics the IOS app for XBMC. Hope that's down the pipeline...


Yeah that will probably happen about the same time we get an android update.

I have been waiting for both forever.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24298075
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that will probably happen about the same time we get an android update.
> 
> I have been waiting for both forever.



Android app update is actually in Beta right now. With variables and multi-state images.




Alex


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24299012
> 
> 
> Android app update is actually in Beta right now. With variables and multi-state images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Does that mean it will be on par with the iOS version?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24299639
> 
> 
> Does that mean it will be on par with the iOS version?



From functionality perspective, aside from the modules, it should be. With the exception of Wake-On-Lan and UDP.




Alex


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24300780
> 
> 
> From functionality perspective, aside from the modules, it should be. With the exception of Wake-On-Lan and UDP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I am using UDP and WOL on android. Have been forever.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24301398
> 
> 
> I am using UDP and WOL on android. Have been forever.



WOL as a command not part of the gateway.


----------



## osupike99




----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24302449
> 
> 
> Can I just delete URLBACKGROUND.PNG if I do not want any background at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Sure it will show as a white background instead.


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24292756
> 
> 
> Really struggling with my Watch TV panel... I'm coming from a Harmony remote and we use DirecTV. My goal was to keep from having to swipe to additional pages for the majority of what I need access. My panel has everything I use most often but it's so tight & cluttered. Anyone out there who has an efficient Watch TV (DirecTV) panel out there that works well? I'd love to see screenshots for some different ideas. Thanks


Using something like this will free up 9 different buttons.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24304991
> 
> 
> Using something like this will free up 9 different buttons.



Looks nice... how about the transport controls? Are they also on the same panel? Full panel screen shot?


I take it your using invisible buttons on top of this background, right?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24304991
> 
> 
> Using something like this will free up 9 different buttons.



Wouldn't this not work as well in practice since the touch selection boxes are still rectangular? If you could make triangular touch boxes then you could maximize your areas.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24305620
> 
> 
> Wouldn't this not work as well in practice since the touch selection boxes are still rectangular? If you could make triangular touch boxes then you could maximize your areas.



Guessing you would just overlay square or rectangular invisible boxes either located over the type that identifies the command or as much of the center button area as possible without going too far.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9510#post_24303165
> 
> 
> Sure it will show as a white background instead.



I am having issue with the background image. I copied over the transparent image and overwritten the existing one. However, for whatever reason, on Openelec, the old image still shows. If I comment it out in Index.html file, it doesn't show.


Also... can you please give me some guidance as to how to make it so that the image is aligned in top left corner of the iRule URL widget?





Alex


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24307071
> 
> 
> I am having issue with the background image. I copied over the transparent image and overwritten the existing one. However, for whatever reason, on Openelec, the old image still shows. If I comment it out in Index.html file, it doesn't show.
> 
> 
> Also... can you please give me some guidance as to how to make it so that the image is aligned in top left corner of the iRule URL widget?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I find that the browser built into irule will cache alot of info and not refresh it. Even clearing the cache in safari wouldn't do it for me. You might want to reboot the device.

If that fails i did have to change the background name to get it to show the change sometimes. Will have to change the name of the background file and the name in the code.

You can change the position of the items using the CSS positioning commands

I just set a float command for center to get it where I wanted it.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24307373
> 
> 
> I find that the browser built into irule will cache alot of info and not refresh it. Even clearing the cache in safari wouldn't do it for me. You might want to reboot the device.
> 
> If that fails i did have to change the background name to get it to show the change sometimes. Will have to change the name of the background file and the name in the code.
> 
> You can change the position of the items using the CSS positioning commands
> 
> I just set a float command for center to get it where I wanted it.



The interesting thing is that the background still being old was in Chrome and Safari on the Mac not iPad.




Alex


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24305041
> 
> 
> Looks nice... how about the transport controls? Are they also on the same panel? Full panel screen shot?
> 
> 
> I take it your using invisible buttons on top of this background, right?


This is just as sample of something that can be used to free up some real estate on screen. You can still add your transport, menu, guide, etc. buttons. This particular image is not my UI. You would layer invisible buttons on top of this graphic. I would layer the buttons like this.


----------



## impmonkey

Here is a Demo of my iRule Setup. Comments? Concerns? Questions?


----------



## heyfrank


Do you have this in PSD form to share?


----------



## heyfrank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24309305
> 
> 
> 
> This is just as sample of something that can be used to free up some real estate on screen. You can still add your transport, menu, guide, etc. buttons. This particular image is not my UI. You would layer invisible buttons on top of this graphic. I would layer the buttons like this.


 

 

Do you have this in PSD form to share?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24309314
> 
> 
> Here is a Demo of my iRule Setup. Comments? Concerns? Questions?



Did you know that you can use your ONkyo's RIHD to turn on and off and control your PS3? Not the original PS3 but the slim one.





Alex


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24309305
> 
> 
> This is just as sample of something that can be used to free up some real estate on screen. You can still add your transport, menu, guide, etc. buttons. This particular image is not my UI. You would layer invisible buttons on top of this graphic. I would layer the buttons like this.



That still seems like form over function to me. The navigation areas should be larger since they are a primary button. Why not just use regular navigation arrows with zero wasted space?


The picture shows the touch areas and if I select all the buttons then it is a full square of solid green.


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24309510
> 
> 
> Did you know that you can use your ONkyo's RIHD to turn on and off and control your PS3? Not the original PS3 but the slim one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Looks like a sweet feature. Don't think my RC-260 supports it....HMM one more reason to get a new Network Connected Onkyo.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24305804
> 
> 
> Guessing you would just overlay square or rectangular invisible boxes either located over the type that identifies the command or as much of the center button area as possible without going too far.



I think your problem is the device you are using is more suited to landscape mode and not portrait. The iPhone 5 is very long and very narrow in portrait mode. It is just going to be cramped whenever you need width. Maybe for the iPhone 6 they will finally add some horizontal to their aspect ratio.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24309537
> 
> 
> Looks like a sweet feature. Don't think my RC-260 supports it....HMM one more reason to get a new Network Connected Onkyo.



Fry's has TX-NR626 for $199.99




Alex


----------



## impmonkey

Online? Where?


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24311508
> 
> 
> Fry's has TX-NR626 for $199.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



You mean $499?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24311570
> 
> 
> You mean $499?



I guess a couple of weeks ago they were running a sale and it was 199.99. I didn't pick one up because they are too tall for my applications.




Alex


EDIT: It was 616 model on sale for 199.99. Now it is 449.99


----------



## jimim

does anyone have a black source button for the sonopad app. i'm linking to it from rule with my nuvo grand concerto for when i don't want to use the music port. right now i just have a label but would like a button since you can't do a command and a link to an app macro yet. . .


hint hint Alex! hint hint!


jimi


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24312525
> 
> 
> does anyone have a black source button for the sonopad app. i'm linking to it from rule with my nuvo grand concerto for when i don't want to use the music port. right now i just have a label but would like a button since you can't do a command and a link to an app macro yet. . .
> 
> 
> hint hint Alex! hint hint!
> 
> 
> jimi



I'm bored. What size and style do you need I'll make one up.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24313039
> 
> 
> I'm bored. What size and style do you need I'll make one up.



cool thanks! the style and size of the original black rectangular buttons. non retina size. just the original ones. anything is fine through. it can just be the app icon about the size of those buttons even. doesn't have to be on a button if you don't want to.


thanks a lot!


i'm giving my setup a major overhaul to add my last room in the house and i'll be all irule for everything.


thanks

jim


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24316546
> 
> 
> cool thanks! the style and size of the original black rectangular buttons. non retina size. just the original ones. anything is fine through. it can just be the app icon about the size of those buttons even. doesn't have to be on a button if you don't want to.
> 
> 
> thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> i'm giving my setup a major overhaul to add my last room in the house and i'll be all irule for everything.
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> jim



There are four sizes; X1, X1.5, X2, and X3.


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24316546
> 
> 
> cool thanks! the style and size of the original black rectangular buttons. non retina size. just the original ones. anything is fine through. it can just be the app icon about the size of those buttons even. doesn't have to be on a button if you don't want to.
> 
> 
> thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> i'm giving my setup a major overhaul to add my last room in the house and i'll be all irule for everything.
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> jim



Here ya go
SonoPad.zip 92k .zip file


----------



## Peter M

Funny ... I was fiddling around with a SonoPad button on the weekend as my current one is just text on a button, but I fear the plain SonoPad logo is very uninformative to anyone except me, so I tried a faded logo under my text but I couldn't get anything I liked so I'm back to plain text on a button !


Cheers,


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24317394
> 
> 
> Here ya go
> SonoPad.zip 92k .zip file



perfect! thanks! with re: to people not knowing what it is i'll throw some text above the button, but at least now it looks nicer on the remote vs just some plain text i figure. hopefully tonight my last stash will be here and i can get going on my last room in the house. i have my iPad/mini build done but i have to still do an iPhone one for quick stuff when a pad isn't in reach.


thanks again! appreciate it.


jimi


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24319233
> 
> 
> perfect! thanks! with re: to people not knowing what it is i'll throw some text above the button, but at least now it looks nicer on the remote vs just some plain text i figure. hopefully tonight my last stash will be here and i can get going on my last room in the house. i have my iPad/mini build done but i have to still do an iPhone one for quick stuff when a pad isn't in reach.
> 
> 
> thanks again! appreciate it.
> 
> 
> jimi


I can add the text to the button. What font would you like?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9400_100#post_24276337
> 
> 
> I saw this product from Z-Wave: http://store.homeseer.com/store/x-P407.aspx
> 
> 
> I was thinking it would be nice if they had something similar for Insteon. For my pool control, I am planning on replacing the Double Pole Single Throw mechanical switch that controls my pool equipment with a SwitchLinc Switch and an Omron G7L-2A-BUBJ-CB AC100/120 General Purpose Relay With Test Button, Double Pole Single Throw Normally Open Contacts:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005T73ZOW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3I0MHOAGJJCMP&coliid=I7WTJEPXKDSSK
> 
> 
> Both the switch and relay will fit inside the plastic enclosure containing the mechanical switch, but it would be nice to have something a little more professional, I guess.
> 
> 
> I know this is not really the best place to post this, but perhaps it is time to start an Official Insteon thread?
> 
> 
> Mark



Update on this pool control project: I spoke with a friend about my plan; he is an electrician and totally loves the idea of automation. He said that the coil relays like I was proposing are not that reliable, as the coil can get stuck. He proposed I use a "contact relay", as they are more durable, and place it in a NEMA-3 enclosure. I suspect would be what Intermatic is using in their Z-Wave product above, as that is designed to be mounted outdoors. He showed me one from Cutler-Hammer he uses to control three circuits of outdoor lights off one mechanical time clock.


He also suggested I mount the Insteon controlling switch indoors, as it may not last outdoors, even in the enclosure. I think he is right about that, and I can easily mount the switch indoors, as I have a room on the other side of the wall from the outdoor pool equipment. I did not get much more information about the contact relay specifics, as this was at a party and we got distracted. I searched, and there are a lot of different relays made by Eaton Cutler-Hammer.


All this said, I started to think about if I really want to do this, as the basic mechanical time clock works fine, given my current pool equipment setup, and how I run it; basically for eight hours straight. I am now considering using this extra Insteon switch for controlling my pool light, as I currently have to go to the box adjacent to the pool that houses the lamp (fiber-optic light setup), and flip a switch; a real pain. For this, I could just mount the switch inside the house, in the room adjacent to the exterior pool equipment; no relay would be required, as this light is just on a 120V, 15A breaker.


Mark


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24309539
> 
> 
> I think your problem is the device you are using is more suited to landscape mode and not portrait. The iPhone 5 is very long and very narrow in portrait mode. It is just going to be cramped whenever you need width. Maybe for the iPhone 6 they will finally add some horizontal to their aspect ratio.



Here's my first panel of many for my iPhone 5 design. This is my main panel for watching TV via DirecTV. My next panel will be for channel favorites. My left and right drawers will include everything else I need. What do you think?


By the way... what is that small left arrow icon at the extreme bottom left? Thanks


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24329184
> 
> 
> Here's my first panel of many for my iPhone 5 design. This is my main panel for watching TV via DirecTV. My next panel will be for channel favorites. My left and right drawers will include everything else I need. What do you think?
> 
> 
> By the way... what is that small left arrow icon at the extreme bottom left? Thanks


Previous page.


----------



## Doug Balentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9540#post_24328614
> 
> 
> Update on this pool control project: I spoke with a friend about my plan; he is an electrician and totally loves the idea of automation. He said that the coil relays like I was proposing are not that reliable, as the coil can get stuck. He proposed I use a "contact relay", as they are more durable, and place it in a NEMA-3 enclosure. I suspect would be what Intermatic is using in their Z-Wave product above, as that is designed to be mounted outdoors. He showed me one from Cutler-Hammer he uses to control three circuits of outdoor lights off one mechanical time clock.
> 
> 
> He also suggested I mount the Insteon controlling switch indoors, as it may not last outdoors, even in the enclosure. I think he is right about that, and I can easily mount the switch indoors, as I have a room on the other side of the wall from the outdoor pool equipment. I did not get much more information about the contact relay specifics, as this was at a party and we got distracted. I searched, and there are a lot of different relays made by Eaton Cutler-Hammer.
> 
> 
> All this said, I started to think about if I really want to do this, as the basic mechanical time clock works fine, given my current pool equipment setup, and how I run it; basically for eight hours straight. I am now considering using this extra Insteon switch for controlling my pool light, as I currently have to go to the box adjacent to the pool that houses the lamp (fiber-optic light setup), and flip a switch; a real pain. For this, I could just mount the switch inside the house, in the room adjacent to the exterior pool equipment; no relay would be required, as this light is just on a 120V, 15A breaker.
> 
> 
> Mark



This may not help you, I believe our systems are different... I am seriously considering a plugin from Autelis to my Aqualink pool system. http://www.autelis.com/pool-control-for-jandy-zodiac.html Its about $250 and gives IP connectivity to my system: Also, someone has already created a Device for this in iRule. Would like to hear any comments from others who are using this...


----------



## heffneil

I have the Autelis and really like it. I am using a Jandy system. It works very well and it was much less expensive than me using the serial adapter with my HAI Omnipro. The autelis is housed in my home and connected with a single wire to the jandy control. I am a fan of the system and highly recommend it. I guess I could work it in to irule but I just use the mobile browser friendly app.


Neil


----------



## Doug Balentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24335133
> 
> 
> I have the Autelis and really like it. I am using a Jandy system. It works very well and it was much less expensive than me using the serial adapter with my HAI Omnipro. The autelis is housed in my home and connected with a single wire to the jandy control. I am a fan of the system and highly recommend it. I guess I could work it in to irule but I just use the mobile browser friendly app.
> 
> 
> Neil



Great Thanks - did you install it yourself? Is it a fairly simple connection?


----------



## heffneil

I did the connections however I had an electricians helper run the wires in the house. We had to run a pipe from my closet through the outside wall and to the jandy control box. I *think* you could piggy back it on your panel inside the house which is typically connected via Cat 5. The guys are very response to any email I ever sent them. I think I was disappointed that the firmware was updatable. It was that or that I couldn't set a static IP address for it which I found silly. I ended up setting up a DHCP reservation by mac address.


Hope this helps.


Neil


----------



## Doug Balentine

Thanks Neil - this helps... I think I may have to give this a shot....


----------



## Bexar

Okay, I need some advice on hardware to get started. Media room is priority right now as I want to make sure I can get it to work reliably and intuitive enough for all to use. So what hardware do I need? I currently have this ordered:Global Cache iTach, IP to IR with PoE (IP2IR-P). I was going to order a GC but I am concerned about it only connecting to one client at a time and if all goes well I will be getting into a lot more automation lights, garage doors, locks, security cams etc.


Located in a bedroom:

Cable modem

Wireless Router: Netgear Nighthawk


Also have a Netgear WNDR3700 not in use at the moment, can this be used in media closet as a wireless/wifi "bridge/access point" not sure of the correct term? Do I need to run an Ethernet cable from Nighthawk router to WNDR3700?


Media Room: All equipment except TV, located in closet behind TV wall

TV: Sharp LC-LE844u(can easily run any cable/wire to this unit from closet)

AV: Sony STR DA5300ES

Cable/DVR: Time Warner Scientific Atlanta 8300hd

BluRay: Oppo BDP-83 with wireless network bridge due to upgrade to BDP-105D


will be adding a HTPC running JRiver MC19 for whole house audio/video, undecided if going Mac or PC*(any thoughts as I will control JRiver MC with an IPAD)* at this point, currently have JRiver MC17 running on a Windows 7 laptop.


Kitchenwill eventually re-locate all equipment to media closet at some point, but not priority right now)

TV: Vizio(don't recall the model right now but is does have Wifi)

Cable/DVR: Time Warner Scientific Atlanta 8300hd

Bose wave/radio...for now anyway, planning on adding a AV.


I have briefly played around with IRule builder, I don't really know what I am doing at this point. I feel like I have a loooooong way to go.


Remotes:

1st gen Ipad needing to be replaced by more current model

Iphone 4s

Iphone5


Thank You Very Much for any help,

Shane


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bexar*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24338632
> 
> 
> I have briefly played around with IRule builder, I don't really know what I am doing at this point. I feel like I have a loooooong way to go.
> 
> 
> Remotes:
> 
> 1st gen Ipad needing to be replaced by more current model
> 
> Iphone 4s
> 
> Iphone5
> 
> 
> Thank You Very Much for any help,
> 
> Shane



One easy way to figure out iRule is to focus on one of your devices that are known to be IP controllable. In my case my AVR was IP controllable and already connected to my network. I added the IP commands for Volume to a template and then figured out how to set up at Gateway in iRule and link the AVR to it. Once I got the volume working I realized what I needed for all the other devices.


1. Start a template in iRule Builder and add your devices, searching for IP control instead of IR when possible, and map your commands.

2. Create static IP addresses for your components and make note of them.

3. Sync your iRule app to your iRule account and template.

4. Create your Gateways in iRule on your tablet/phone using the IP addresses from step 2.

5. Link your devices to the Gateways.

6. Go to the Panels and test it.


----------



## ecrabb

Hey, guys -


I know some of you fellow iRule users have some pretty amazing setups… I'm talking dedicated theater with lights, screen, masking, etc… Maybe with some multi-room, HVAC, lighting, etc… Do any of you that have those amazing setups ALSO have some decent photos of their finished setup(s)? If so, please PM me!


I now return you to your regularly-scheduled programming.











Cheers,

SC


----------



## Bexar

Any reason not to choose the Flex versions of the Global Cache devices? I originally thought they could only output to one device or type but it seems that these can output to IR and serial with the use of the splitter. It seems this functionality makes these superior to the standard itach devices, more FLEXIBLE if you will. Any downside?


Thanks


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bexar*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24343271
> 
> 
> Any reason not to choose the Flex versions of the Global Cache devices? I originally thought they could only output to one device or type but it seems that these can output to IR and serial with the use of the splitter. It seems this functionality makes these superior to the standard itach devices, more FLEXIBLE if you will. Any downside?
> 
> 
> Thanks



They are buggy and not well supported. I'd trade my Flex for a plain iTach. It is very difficult to get all three ports working on the Flex. I think I did on my co-worker's system, but in the end I'm not sure I did or not.


----------



## Bexar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24343323
> 
> 
> They are buggy and not well supported. I'd trade my Flex for a plain iTach. It is very difficult to get all three ports working on the Flex. I think I did on my co-worker's system, but in the end I'm not sure I did or not.



Great Info! Thank You!


----------



## eelton

I agree. I returned a Flex because I couldn't get it to work well with the tri-cable (splitter) or with a blaster--it turns out it's only compatible with its own blaster (sold separately!) and can't use the one from the other iTachs. I bought another wf2ir, which is much more reliable.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24343323
> 
> 
> They are buggy and not well supported. I'd trade my Flex for a plain iTach. It is very difficult to get all three ports working on the Flex. I think I did on my co-worker's system, but in the end I'm not sure I did or not.


----------



## cincinvideo

I have tried to search through these threads trying to find info on how to set up my Sony Projector VPL-HW55ES via RS 232.


I have the global cache Global Cache GC-100-12


I ran cat 5 cable from the the GC -100 to the projector


I bought these to put on the end of the cat 5 cable http://www.sealevel.com/store/terminal-block.html 

and made sure to wire the same color to each terminal.


Of course I can get anything to work on projector Is there a serial connection control for dummies for irule. The irule web site does seem to have a rs232 control tutorial.


There are several settings on the GC-100 serial page which I have no clue what they should be such as baud rate etc


Any help or guidance would be great. There are just to many places where is could go wrong and not work and I have no idea where to start.


----------



## ScAndal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cincinvideo*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24345930
> 
> 
> I have tried to search through these threads trying to find info on how to set up my Sony Projector VPL-HW55ES via RS 232.
> 
> 
> I have the global cache Global Cache GC-100-12
> 
> 
> I ran cat 5 cable from the the GC -100 to the projector
> 
> 
> I bought these to put on the end of the cat 5 cable http://www.sealevel.com/store/terminal-block.html
> 
> and made sure to wire the same color to each terminal.
> 
> 
> Of course I can get anything to work on projector Is there a serial connection control for dummies for irule. The irule web site does seem to have a rs232 control tutorial.
> 
> 
> There are several settings on the GC-100 serial page which I have no clue what they should be such as baud rate etc
> 
> 
> Any help or guidance would be great. There are just to many places where is could go wrong and not work and I have no idea where to start.



I don't have the Sony settings but contact iRule and they should be able to help you out with that. The Baud/Parity are absolutely critical. Mine didn't work until I had that correct and worked perfect after that.


How did you wire you DB9 terminals? Depending on the pin-out of the projector, you need to wire each of the terminals differently. On mine, it was pin 2->3, 3->2.


RS232 is frustrating but you'll get there.


----------



## DGF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cincinvideo*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24345930
> 
> 
> I have tried to search through these threads trying to find info on how to set up my Sony Projector VPL-HW55ES via RS 232.
> 
> 
> I have the global cache Global Cache GC-100-12
> 
> 
> I ran cat 5 cable from the the GC -100 to the projector
> 
> 
> I bought these to put on the end of the cat 5 cable http://www.sealevel.com/store/terminal-block.html
> 
> and made sure to wire the same color to each terminal.
> 
> 
> Of course I can get anything to work on projector Is there a serial connection control for dummies for irule. The irule web site does seem to have a rs232 control tutorial.
> 
> 
> There are several settings on the GC-100 serial page which I have no clue what they should be such as baud rate etc
> 
> 
> Any help or guidance would be great. There are just to many places where is could go wrong and not work and I have no idea where to start.



I don't believe a "straight through" cable will work - typically you need to swap pins 2 & 3 (Tx & Rx, so that what's being sent on one pin is received on the other) - Google "Serial cable pinout" for confirmation. As Scandal mentioned, the baud rate and parity are critical too - I've seen Sony use the fairly common 9600 setting, but they also use 38400 on some of their VPL projectors - typically both with an even parity and full duplex.


I don't think this is an iRule issue - you need the right cable pinouts, and then the GC-100 needs to be configured correctly. You'll know as soon as everything is correct!


[Or if all else fails, use a connection between the GC's and VPL's 3.5mm IR jacks....but you wouldn't have the option of feedback]


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cincinvideo*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24345930
> 
> 
> I have tried to search through these threads trying to find info on how to set up my Sony Projector VPL-HW55ES via RS 232.
> 
> 
> I have the global cache Global Cache GC-100-12
> 
> 
> I ran cat 5 cable from the the GC -100 to the projector
> 
> 
> I bought these to put on the end of the cat 5 cable http://www.sealevel.com/store/terminal-block.html
> 
> and made sure to wire the same color to each terminal.
> 
> 
> Of course I can get anything to work on projector Is there a serial connection control for dummies for irule. The irule web site does seem to have a rs232 control tutorial.
> 
> 
> There are several settings on the GC-100 serial page which I have no clue what they should be such as baud rate etc
> 
> 
> Any help or guidance would be great. There are just to many places where is could go wrong and not work and I have no idea where to start.



NULL MODEM CABLE, BAUD=38400, PARITY=EVEN.




Alex


----------



## carillon

So I just started creating my AppleTV panel... I'm looking for opinions on whether or not it's worth it to add more than the standard Apple remote 7 buttons. I've noticed that some of the other commands for the Apple Media Manager device I'm using actually work like forward, reverse, stop etc.


Also, how do I ensure that the AppleTV is on when I enter that activity. There's no discrete on/off only power toggle. Thanks!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24350065
> 
> 
> So I just started creating my AppleTV panel... I'm looking for opinions on whether or not it's worth it to add more than the standard Apple remote 7 buttons. I've noticed that some of the other commands for the Apple Media Manager device I'm using actually work like forward, reverse, stop etc.
> 
> 
> Also, how do I ensure that the AppleTV is on when I enter that activity. There's no discrete on/off only power toggle. Thanks!



Typically either Play or Menu will wake up the ATV.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24350194
> 
> 
> Typically either Play or Menu will wake up the ATV.



So just put a menu command in the macro for that activity will do the trick? No need to worry about using the power toggle command?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24350321
> 
> 
> So just put a menu command in the macro for that activity will do the trick? No need to worry about using the power toggle command?



Right. And doing Menu (delay) and then Power Toggle will ensure that it is turned off.


----------



## ccapozzoli

Hello,


Quick question..Does anyone have irule controlling the Marantz 7701 pre-amp via RS-232 2 way communication? Looking to change my system to irule and want to make sure they will talk to each other.

Thanks


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccapozzoli*  /t/1351981/irule/9500_100#post_24352149
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Quick question..Does anyone have irule controlling the Marantz 7701 pre-amp via RS-232 2 way communication? Looking to change my system to irule and want to make sure they will talk to each other.
> 
> Thanks


With iRule, you can use IP commands to control it, no need to do RS232. IP is free.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24350439
> 
> 
> Right. And doing Menu (delay) and then Power Toggle will ensure that it is turned off.



Thanks, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## ccapozzoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24352181
> 
> 
> With iRule, you can use IP commands to control it, no need to do RS232. IP is free.



Is that 2 way??. I would purchase the iRule plug in correct?


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccapozzoli*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24352402
> 
> 
> Is that 2 way??. I would purchase the iRule plug in correct?



You will need the Pro License to have Feedback. Feedback works over RS232 and IP.


----------



## carillon

Anyone have any suggestions on how I can get the volume on my Denon receiver to increase/decrease volume faster? Single commands change the volume in .5 decibel increments. Holding down the repeatable command works but is not as responsive as I'd like. Thanks


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24359328
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on how I can get the volume on my Denon receiver to increase/decrease volume faster? Single commands change the volume in .5 decibel increments. Holding down the repeatable command works but is not as responsive as I'd like. Thanks



Have you adjusted the "repeat every (sec)" option from the 0.2 sec default on the volume buttons?


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24359590
> 
> 
> Have you adjusted the "repeat every (sec)" option from the 0.2 sec default on the volume buttons?



Yes, I tried 0.1 and it seemed a bit better. 0.0 caused wild changes seemingly a second or so after the button was released.


----------



## RDHolmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carillon*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24359632
> 
> 
> Yes, I tried 0.1 and it seemed a bit better. 0.0 caused wild changes seemingly a second or so after the button was released.



How are you controlling the Denon?


If you are using IP or RS232 you should be able to set DB level presets such as 0 for 80 DB etc.


If you are using IR the only way I know of is to play with the delay setting.


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RDHolmes*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24359932
> 
> 
> How are you controlling the Denon?
> 
> 
> If you are using IP or RS232 you should be able to set DB level presets such as 0 for 80 DB etc.
> 
> 
> If you are using IR the only way I know of is to play with the delay setting.



I'm using IR to control the Denon... I'll keep experimenting. Thanks


----------



## gdfein

I'm interested in trying iRule but I'm not sure how to determine which G.Cache pieces to order for my equipment. I want to control the following pieces in my HT; Marantz AV8801, Sony 600ES PJ, Oppo 103D, DirecTv HR44 Genie, ATV, PS3, Xbox360, and a Sonos Connect.


I'd like to use IP control as much as possible if this is the best way. I also think sticking the little IR repeaters on the front of my gear looks messy when I display the equipment. Also I have the LED kit on a S.I. Black Diamond Zero Edge screen I would like to control via iRule.


I'd appreciate any coaching the experts here are willing to provide.


----------



## DGF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdfein*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24361196
> 
> 
> I'm interested in trying iRule but I'm not sure how to determine which G.Cache pieces to order for my equipment. I want to control the following pieces in my HT; Marantz AV8801, Sony 600ES PJ, Oppo 103D, DirecTv HR44 Genie, ATV, PS3, Xbox360, and a Sonos Connect.
> 
> 
> I'd like to use IP control as much as possible if this is the best way. I also think sticking the little IR repeaters on the front of my gear looks messy when I display the equipment. Also I have the LED kit on a S.I. Black Diamond Zero Edge screen I would like to control via iRule.
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any coaching the experts here are willing to provide.



I can't give you a 100% comprehensive answer, but here are some thoughts:


Two key factors you need to consider are which devices are actually IP capable (I haven't checked your equipment list in detail, but off the top of my head, most would seem to be recent enough to fall into this category) and then determine the proximity of your existing home network. If a device is IP capable and you have convenient access to a nearby hub you don't need any GC units - just connect the device to be controlled straight into the hub - iRule will communicate directly to it. You only need a GC unit if your equipment stack is isolated from your hub/router, but if you are 100% IP capable you can use non-GC extenders (wifi) to make the jump. If any of your devices are not IP capable, that's when you will definitely need to go the GC route and use IR or serial (irrespective of proximity to a wired/wireless access point).


I too dislike having stick on emitters - but you may be able to use a single, discretely placed blaster to cover multiple devices.


The PS3 has always been an anomaly to control outside of using Sony gear - it isn't IP or IR enabled, so you'll need another piece of gear to talk with it; Logitech and Schmartz make suitable units.


I suspect that the LED kit (to be honest, I have no specific knowledge of what this is exactly), might have to be operated by a controlled power switch, so you would potentially need some level of IP connectivity to communicate to this too (but again, not necessarily a GC unit).


I'm not familiar with all your equipment, so there may be some other nuances, but hopefully the above might help you move forward a bit.


Dave


----------



## carillon

Does anyone know what angle the iTach IP2IR blaster covers with its signal? Just trying to decide the best place to mount it across the room from my gear. Thanks


----------



## Mark P

Hey guys I have 2 direct Tv genies a year old that used to work great and both stopped working, I haven't done any programing in over a year so this all looks incredibly difficult to quicky figure out now.


The little clients in the Kitchen and den still work, any Ideas as to what could have happened?


Was there a setting somewhere on the Genie that said something about allow remote networking or something to that effect?


----------



## carillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24363243
> 
> 
> Hey guys I have 2 direct Tv genies a year old that used to work great and both stopped working, I haven't done any programing in over a year so this all looks incredibly difficult to quicky figure out now.
> 
> 
> The little clients in the Kitchen and den still work, any Ideas as to what could have happened?
> 
> 
> Was there a setting somewhere on the Genie that said something about allow remote networking or something to that effect?



My Genie is working fine via IP control. DirecTV recently rolled a national update to the firmware for the HR34 and HR44 which I received 2 days ago. Perhaps you received it and it caused some issue for you but not me.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark P*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24363243
> 
> 
> Hey guys I have 2 direct Tv genies a year old that used to work great and both stopped working, I haven't done any programing in over a year so this all looks incredibly difficult to quicky figure out now.
> 
> 
> The little clients in the Kitchen and den still work, any Ideas as to what could have happened?
> 
> 
> Was there a setting somewhere on the Genie that said something about allow remote networking or something to that effect?



Maybe the IP addresses changed and your gateways are no longer pointing to the correct one.


----------



## Bexar

Ok, using an iphone 4s(my personal device at the moment) wife has a iphone5 and I have a first gen ipad which will be replaced with an Ipad Air in the near future, how do I go in and out of the irule app without triggering anything? Right now if I go to the app it will turn my devices on/off...any help? edit: I have not figured out how to get past this yet, even hitting the "back" selection on the iphone causes the handset to send signals to the devices and power toggle all of them. For instance, if I select the "home" button in one of my drawers which is there by default, I have done little at this point, I can not get back to my DVR control/buttons with-out selecting a button to "watch TV" which then signals a power cycle and turns everything off DVR off because it doesnt have a discrete power on, as I have just figured out...


I am just getting started, purchased the pro version and an itach IR device, I have a Sharp LC80LE844u TV connected via IP, Scientific Atlanta 8300HD cable box and Sony STR-DA5300es AVR both connected to itach IR blaster. So far I can power the devices on and change channels...so i am in the very beginning stages currently. I have an itach serial device on the way as i think I can use it to control the Sony AVR, I also have an Oppo BDP-83(will be replacing with a 105D) which I will likely use with a serial itach. I will possibly go serial with the TV as well depending on how the IP vs Serial control/feedback works with the TV.


Ok, I just realized IP control is not going to work with the Sharp TV, I loose IP control when the TV is powered off...so I can never turn it off? _edit: I found this site: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/481489-sharp-tv-ip-control-elite-and-quattron-series- and followed the instructions, I think It may solve the issue and allows the TV to keep the gateway open when powered off, I hope._


I want to make the set-up as fool proof and reliable as possible and have control via multiple connections. Even if that means I need a Itach hardware for each device.


Thanks for any and all suggestions.


Shane


p.s. where is the fastest place to get answers and support?


----------



## bryansj

You need to use discrete power commands instead of power toggles. Then it wouldn't matter if you are hitting an activity command that powers on the TV since it is already on. As for navigating around that is pretty much up to you to figure out in your design.


I have a simple power button icon that is always shown in the upper right. It is simply a link to the main home page where you hit the big system standby button to shut down. That same screen also has my main power on sequence that dumps me into my DVR activity. In my case I have two options for power on since I have many tablets/smartphones and a basic universal remote. You hit one of two buttons depending on if the system is already on or off, if it is off then it runs the power on macro, if it is on it just jumps to my DVR remote. I even have 2-way feedback on the home page that tells you which button to click depending of if it detects the AVR is on or off. On my left drawer are my activities and my right drawer is my main power link and volume.


My case is a little different since my only other device besides my HTPC is a Roku. Not much need to worry about what is on or off since everything except the AVR and TV are always on. My activities simply switch inputs and change the landing page in iRule.


Here is my Home screen
 



Here is my DVR screen


----------



## Bexar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24367672
> 
> 
> You need to use discrete power commands instead of power toggles. Then it wouldn't matter if you are hitting an activity command that powers on the TV since it is already on. As for navigating around that is pretty much up to you to figure out in your design.
> 
> 
> I have a simple power button icon that is always shown in the upper right. It is simply a link to the main home page where you hit the big system standby button to shut down. That same screen also has my main power on sequence that dumps me into my DVR activity. In my case I have two options for power on since I have many tablets/smartphones and a basic universal remote. You hit one of two buttons depending on if the system is already on or off, if it is off then it runs the power on macro, if it is on it just jumps to my DVR remote. I even have 2-way feedback on the home page that tells you which button to click depending of if it detects the AVR is on or off. On my left drawer are my activities and my right drawer is my main power link and volume.
> 
> 
> My case is a little different since my only other device besides my HTPC is a Roku. Not much need to worry about what is on or off since everything except the AVR and TV are always on. My activities simply switch inputs and change the landing page in iRule.
> 
> 
> Here is my Home screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DVR screen



Nice layout,

I have discreet power on/off except for my DVR which as far as i can tell discrete power isn't an option on it, Scientific Atlantic 8300HD. Perhaps I could get one of these ( Global Cache GC-SV1) , anyone with experience?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bexar*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24368340
> 
> 
> Nice layout,
> 
> I have discreet power on/off except for my DVR which as far as i can tell discrete power isn't an option on it, Scientific Atlantic 8300HD. Perhaps I could get one of these ( Global Cache GC-SV1) , anyone with experience?



Sometimes you can use Play command to turn on the DVR as a fake discrete power On. To power off you would do Play, delay, Power Toggle.


Or do what I did when I have a cable company DVR... leave it on.


----------



## Bexar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24368795
> 
> 
> Sometimes you can use Play command to turn on the DVR as a fake discrete power On. To power off you would do Play, delay, Power Toggle.
> 
> 
> Or do what I did when I have a cable company DVR... leave it on.



Thanks, I will give that a try.


FYI, For anyone in the future the Sony STR-DA5300es does have discrete power or you can simplify things and use the HDMI input buttons to power on and select proper input. I have not tested other inputs yet.


Thank You


----------



## shepP

The codes in the database appear to be wrong. Anyone have any tricks for getting the UMC-200 working with irule?


If it helps anyone I used the pronto hex codes from the Emotiva site, copied them into notepad to remove any spaces, then created my own commands under the pronto hex code section.


----------



## BrolicBeast


Just uploaded this video!  iRule: Ultimate Control.  I love iRule and can't really imagine my system without it.


----------



## shah993

This is awesome!!!!.I learnt so much thank you.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shah993*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24372158
> 
> 
> This is awesome!!!!.I learnt so much thank you.


Very happy to be of assistance!  iRule is such a remarkable control method


----------



## cincinvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DGF*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24347843
> 
> 
> I don't believe a "straight through" cable will work - typically you need to swap pins 2 & 3 (Tx & Rx, so that what's being sent on one pin is received on the other) - Google "Serial cable pinout" for confirmation. As Scandal mentioned, the baud rate and parity are critical too - I've seen Sony use the fairly common 9600 setting, but they also use 38400 on some of their VPL projectors - typically both with an even parity and full duplex.
> 
> 
> I don't think this is an iRule issue - you need the right cable pinouts, and then the GC-100 needs to be configured correctly. You'll know as soon as everything is correct!
> 
> 
> [Or if all else fails, use a connection between the GC's and VPL's 3.5mm IR jacks....but you wouldn't have the option of feedback]





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24348102
> 
> 
> NULL MODEM CABLE, BAUD=38400, PARITY=EVEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScAndal*  /t/1351981/irule/9570#post_24346858
> 
> 
> I don't have the Sony settings but contact iRule and they should be able to help you out with that. The Baud/Parity are absolutely critical. Mine didn't work until I had that correct and worked perfect after that.
> 
> 
> How did you wire you DB9 terminals? Depending on the pin-out of the projector, you need to wire each of the terminals differently. On mine, it was pin 2->3, 3->2.
> 
> 
> RS232 is frustrating but you'll get there.



Thanks you all for your help. I got it to work. Now that I have confirmed I can control everything. Now comes the fun of making look good.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shepP*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24369756
> 
> 
> The codes in the database appear to be wrong. Anyone have any tricks for getting the UMC-200 working with irule?
> 
> 
> If it helps anyone I used the pronto hex codes from the Emotiva site, copied them into notepad to remove any spaces, then created my own commands under the pronto hex code section.



Pronto HEX are supposed to have spaces:


This is a properly formatter Pronto HEX code that is used by all types of remote controls, Harmony, URC, RTI, iRule, etc.

0000 0073 0000 0014 0060 0020 0010 0020 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0020 0030 0010 0010 0020 0020 0010 0010 0010 0010 0020 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 09B7


----------



## shepP

Sorry carriage returns is the term I should have used.


----------



## jimim

anyone have any info re: the HAI module. Does it do everything that the HAI panel and app can do? meaning if i have a dvr with cameras attached to it and that dvr can be seen by the hai app will i be able to pull them up wit hthe hai module. i can do it with an embedded webpage but was just wondering what the hai module is capable of and not capable of at this time.


thanks!

jimi


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24379827
> 
> 
> anyone have any info re: the HAI module. Does it do everything that the HAI panel and app can do? meaning if i have a dvr with cameras attached to it and that dvr can be seen by the hai app will i be able to pull them up wit hthe hai module. i can do it with an embedded webpage but was just wondering what the hai module is capable of and not capable of at this time.
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> jimi



No, just does locks, lights, security panel.


Take a look at the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt_p51Yemr0&feature=c4-overview&list=UUkFO6HgQU8wd69IUskVjCEg 




Alex


----------



## jimim

Alex no stats yet? I thought it did? shows the stats in the demo on the video u posted up? no big deal about the cameras cause that is already working through wed embedded pages and through ir control so good there, but deff need stats.


jimi


----------



## cougar75

Anyone using android version of iRule with a Yamaha CX-A5000, Oppo 103 and Directv?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24383750
> 
> 
> Alex no stats yet? I thought it did? shows the stats in the demo on the video u posted up? no big deal about the cameras cause that is already working through wed embedded pages and through ir control so good there, but deff need stats.
> 
> 
> jimi



Sorry forgot stats.


----------



## shepP

Anyone have any suggestions for IP controlled power outlets? I have 4 pro-audio amplifiers, each with their own circuit, that I would like to be able to turn off and on with irule. Two of the outlets need to be 20amp. I'm wondering if anyone sells something before I go and try and build something.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shepP*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24393619
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for IP controlled power outlets? I have 4 pro-audio amplifiers, each with their own circuit, that I would like to be able to turn off and on with irule. Two of the outlets need to be 20amp. I'm wondering if anyone sells something before I go and try and build something.



I use Insteon lighting controls and a quiick look at the Smarthome website only turned up 15 amp Insteon receptacles. A quick google for X10 equipment turned up a 20 amp receptacle here:
http://www.thex10shop.com/product/x10-pro-xpr-w-20-amp-wall-receptacle-outlet-module . You should be able to find something that will work with iRule without having to make something from scratch. If you want to build a relay setup, then an iTach or GC-100 with contact outputs would work for the control side of the relay.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24393425
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot stats.



oh ok cool! that was one of the main reasons for my question, well that and cameras, but like i said no big deal there. thanks alex!


----------



## jafterdark

need some help insteon & irule lighting

this is what i have for codes


ISY


Original code

Device ID 10:A7:50 - ON

rest/nodes/10%20A7%2050%201/cmd/DON/255


My code

Device ID 26:8F:7B - ON

rest/nodes/26%208F%207B%201/cmd/DON/255


does this look right i can't get it to work


----------



## eatenbacktolife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jafterdark*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24401316
> 
> 
> need some help insteon & irule lighting
> 
> this is what i have for codes
> 
> 
> ISY
> 
> 
> Original code
> 
> Device ID 10:A7:50 - ON
> 
> rest/nodes/10%20A7%2050%201/cmd/DON/255
> 
> 
> My code
> 
> Device ID 26:8F:7B - ON
> 
> rest/nodes/26%208F%207B%201/cmd/DON/255
> 
> 
> does this look right i can't get it to work



Just checked my older ISY buttons and those look right.


Are you using network or http gateway? Fwiw, the ISY module is easily worth the money, especially if you plan to use a decent amount of switches.


----------



## ecrabb

There wouldn't happen to be any iRule Android users here that would be interested in a brand new, re-built, optimized, shiny new version of iRule would there? If so, you may want to sign up for the iRule newsletter, and you may also want to watch your inboxes. Tomorrow, perhaps. That's all I'm saying… Wait… I see something about variables, multi-state buttons, a full-resolution grid, new handset templates, and a whole slew of other stuff, too.


'Night, all.










Cheers,

SC


----------



## ScAndal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24404858
> 
> 
> There wouldn't happen to be any iRule Android users here that would be interested in a brand new, re-built, optimized, shiny new version of iRule would there? If so, you may want to sign up for the iRule newsletter, and you may also want to watch your inboxes. Tomorrow, perhaps. That's all I'm saying… Wait… I see something about variables, multi-state buttons, a full-resolution grid, new handset templates, and a whole slew of other stuff, too.
> 
> 
> 'Night, all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Damn you! I was looking forward to a good night sleep tonight


----------



## Bacon13

I'll be checking my email tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScAndal*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24404876
> 
> 
> Damn you! I was looking forward to a good night sleep tonight


Gave you a thumbs-up for that one!










You know, you should probably get that good night of sleep tonight, because tomorrow night you'll want to stay up and play.










SC


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24404858
> 
> 
> There wouldn't happen to be any iRule Android users here that would be interested in a brand new, re-built, optimized, shiny new version of iRule would there? If so, you may want to sign up for the iRule newsletter, and you may also want to watch your inboxes. Tomorrow, perhaps. That's all I'm saying… Wait… I see something about variables, multi-state buttons, a full-resolution grid, new handset templates, and a whole slew of other stuff, too.
> 
> 
> 'Night, all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Great. I've got to update a handset in the next couple days because of an equipment swap. I've also been holding out on perfecting my lighting screens until the next update.


I don't know if I was already signed up for the newsletter, but I submitted my address just now to be sure. Still haven't received the confirmation that it said I would receive.


My Android handsets are 2x Nexus 5 (same config), 4x Nexus 7 (3 same config, 1 different), and an HP Touchpad that I may or may not finish.


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9600#post_24404858
> 
> 
> There wouldn't happen to be any iRule Android users here that would be interested in a brand new, re-built, optimized, shiny new version of iRule would there? If so, you may want to sign up for the iRule newsletter, and you may also want to watch your inboxes. Tomorrow, perhaps. That's all I'm saying… Wait… I see something about variables, multi-state buttons, a full-resolution grid, new handset templates, and a whole slew of other stuff, too.
> 
> 
> 'Night, all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



My LG G2 can not wait.. I may have already rebuilt most of the remote in anticipation of the release!

Edit: It is now completely rebuilt. Don't fail me now!


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impmonkey*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24407328
> 
> 
> My LG G2 can not wait.. I may have already rebuilt most of the remote in anticipation of the release!
> 
> Edit: It is now completely rebuilt. Don't fail me now!



Now waiting on Google. Any of you who don't want to wait the 30 minutes to an hour or two for Google to approve, there's a spanky new .apk file on the downloads page.


You heard about it here first!










Hope you all like it!


Cheers,

SC


----------



## impmonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24408205
> 
> 
> Now waiting on Google. Any of you who don't want to wait the 30 minutes to an hour or two for Google to approve, there's a spanky new .apk file on the downloads page.
> 
> 
> You heard about it here first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like it!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Updated! Looks pretty good.

Had to adjust my screen usable area for my G2 to scale it correctly. But looks good.

Update. When I go to the home screen and then reopen the app it displays the panel selection screen instead of the panel it was on when I hit home. If I hit back it goes back to the panel I left it at. If out of the app for an extended period of time the app opens back up the home panel.

Ideas?


----------



## poppakap

I'm an early adopter of iRule but my setup has been stagnant for a long time. I want to give iRule another go and really want to control interior and exterior (landscape) lighting.


Lighting does not seem very straightforward. There doesn't appear to be light switches that are directly IP controllable. Why can't there be a light switch with an ethernet jack on the back that controls it? I feel like I am missing something. What is the best most straightforward way to do lighting controlled by iRule?


----------



## eatenbacktolife

Android update seems to have broken my ISY module.


----------



## jafterdark

I using it for about 3 hours now the new version and had it lock up had to force close applications started back up


----------



## Club Chapin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poppakap*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24409173
> 
> 
> I'm an early adopter of iRule but my setup has been stagnant for a long time. I want to give iRule another go and really want to control interior and exterior (landscape) lighting.
> 
> 
> Lighting does not seem very straightforward. There doesn't appear to be light switches that are directly IP controllable. Why can't there be a light switch with an ethernet jack on the back that controls it? I feel like I am missing something. What is the best most straightforward way to do lighting controlled by iRule?



Lighing automation in general is not as well evolved as you might like. I think it will get there, but for now it is expensive and clunky.


Zwave works pretty well. iRule supports the Leviton 232 - zwave interface. You do not need the leviton plug in, which in my experience does not work well. There are zwave devices in iRule that work better than the plug in.


----------



## poppakap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Club Chapin*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24409806
> 
> 
> Lighing automation in general is not as well evolved as you might like. I think it will get there, but for now it is expensive and clunky.
> 
> 
> Zwave works pretty well. iRule supports the Leviton 232 - zwave interface. You do not need the leviton plug in, which in my experience does not work well. There are zwave devices in iRule that work better than the plug in.



Thanks. I appreciate it. Im pretty by the lack of good lightin solutions.


I just found this which is interesting: http://www.controlanything.com/Relay/Device/P12C2-250HS_USB&Category_Code=LIGHT_DIMMER 

It looks like a multi channel dimmer. Basically attach your romex and control with Cat5. Anyone heard of this before?


----------



## Mark P

I've had over 165 Insteon lighting devices for over 7 years now when they were supposedly unstable ( have replaced 3 in 7 years) and they have been getting controlled by iRule for 16 months......rock solid every time


----------



## bryansj

Anyone having trouble with the new Android update taking longer to lock into the gateways?


----------



## eatenbacktolife




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poppakap*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24409956
> 
> 
> Thanks. I appreciate it. Im pretty by the lack of good lightin solutions.
> 
> 
> I just found this which is interesting: http://www.controlanything.com/Relay/Device/P12C2-250HS_USB&Category_Code=LIGHT_DIMMER
> 
> It looks like a multi channel dimmer. Basically attach your romex and control with Cat5. Anyone heard of this before?



Insteon stuff is very cheap for lighting control. ISY994 and serial PLM for controller is under $300. Irule's ISY module is $25.


It's far from expensive or half baked.


ISY can have a learning curve, but you get out of it what you put in. There's a multitude of great, inexpensive lighting solutions.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poppakap*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24409956
> 
> 
> Thanks. I appreciate it. Im pretty by the lack of good lightin solutions.
> 
> 
> I just found this which is interesting: http://www.controlanything.com/Relay/Device/P12C2-250HS_USB&Category_Code=LIGHT_DIMMER
> 
> It looks like a multi channel dimmer. Basically attach your romex and control with Cat5. Anyone heard of this before?



With all due respect, there are several good lighting solutions, suitable for almost every budget, application, and project size.


The controller you posted is fairly expensive for what it is, and I'm not sure it makes a lot of sense for how most of use automated lighting solutions in a home. It would require special wiring, and it controls only LED and incandescent lighting; no inductive or fluorescent loads. Just to give you an example, for the same money as that controller, you could get an ISY with PLM along with a dozen dimmer switches. The automation would be far superior to trying to put together something on your own, and the system would be far more expandable, supporting more dimmers, switches, lamp and appliance modules, sensors, contact closure, and much more.


Before we make a recommendation though, let's answer some questions about your needs and wants. How many loads would you like to control? What type(s) of lighting? Would you like to expand to more later? Do you want to control just your theater, or would you like to control several different rooms? Do you want automation or just basic control? Do you have a target budget for lighting control?


Cheers,

SC


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Club Chapin*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24409806
> 
> 
> Lighing automation in general is not as well evolved as you might like. I think it will get there, but for now it is expensive and clunky.
> 
> 
> Zwave works pretty well. iRule supports the Leviton 232 - zwave interface. You do not need the leviton plug in, which in my experience does not work well. There are zwave devices in iRule that work better than the plug in.



just to add a bit. instead of the leviton serial controller. . . a micasa verde


i switched to one a year ago and it is much faster than the leviton controller. the module works fine in irule for it. this will also open up other automation options for a user on a cheaper basis vs HAI which would also be another more expensive solution for zwave lighting control.


jim


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9600_100#post_24408205
> 
> 
> Now waiting on Google. Any of you who don't want to wait the 30 minutes to an hour or two for Google to approve, there's a spanky new .apk file on the downloads page.
> 
> 
> You heard about it here first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like it!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Great news about the Android update. When will this update be available on the Amazon Kindle store?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24421455
> 
> 
> Great news about the Android update. When will this update be available on the Amazon Kindle store?



There were apparently some issues releasing on Amazon, but they're working on it.


In the meantime, you can download the APK from the iRule site and side-load to your Kindle Fire.

http://iruleathome.com/support/irule-downloads 


There is apparently an updated build with a minor fix just about ready, so you may want to wait a couple of hours.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## absolootbs

I posted this on the irule support board, but I thought i'd go ahead and put it here too, in case anyone here has any insight...


I've recently added a venstar t1900 thermostat w/ 2441v adapter to my insteon setup, and I'm having trouble with some of the feedback from it. All of my irule insteon communications are raw hex (plm connected to digi portserver), and I'm using docklight to interact with and observe the communication. The problem arises from the fact that for the 2441v, several different queries use the same cmd1 with different values in cmd2, and the responses don't differentiate other than in the echoed command... and irule seems to ignore the echoed command. For instance, to query for temperature you send the following command:


02 62 14 13 AC 00 6A 00


where 6A is cmd1 and 00 specifies temperature in cmd2. To query for humidity, the command is


02 62 14 13 AC 00 6A 60


where 6A is again cmd1, but this time cmd2 changes to 60 to specify humidity as opposed to temp.


the responses, respectively, are


02 62 14 13 AC 00 6A 00 06 02 50 14 13 AC 18 CE F4 21 6A xx

and

02 62 14 13 AC 00 6A 60 06 02 50 14 13 AC 18 CE F4 21 6A yy


where xx and yy are temperature and humidity. The first 9 bytes of each response are the echoed command and the acknowledgement from the plm, while the remaining 11 are the actual response message from the thermostat. As you can see, the thermostat's responses only give the blanket command they're responding to (cmd1 - 6A) and the value of the parameter they were queried for. They give no indication of which parameter the value corresponds to. For that, you have to look at cmd2 in the echoed command.


To deal with this situation I initially set my feedbacks up with prefixes that included the echoed command (note that the "starts with", "ends with", and "suffix" boxes are left blank). My temperature prefix was \x02\x62\x14\x13\xAC\x00\x6A\x00*\x6A, and my humidity prefix was \x02\x62\x14\x13\xAC\x00\x6A\x60*\x6A. This resulted in nothing at all being displayed when queries are made. However, if I change it so that my prefix looks only at the thermostat's response (\x02\x50\x14\x13\xAC*\x6A) it works fine... except that without the echoed command, the prefixes for both temperature and humidity wind up being the same thing. So any time you query for either temperature OR humidity, you get the returned value displayed for both temperature AND humidity. I've tried it as both tokenized and non-tokenized, and the results are the same either way - works without the echoed command, does not work with the echoed command.


Can anyone tell me why it is that irule seems to ignore the echoed command part of the response, and what I might be able to do work around this if it can't be changed? The three most important parameters - temperature, humidity, and setpoints - are all 6A commands.


----------



## ecrabb

In case anybody isn't updating automatically, Android version 2.0.4 is available on Google Play and on the iRule site downloads page. There are a couple of fixes for ISY and drawer and variables in 2.0.3, and HTTP connected devices in 2.0.4.


Hope everybody has a great weekend playing!


Cheers,

SC


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24423298
> 
> 
> In case anybody isn't updating automatically, Android version 2.0.4 is available on Google Play and on the iRule site downloads page. There are a couple of fixes for ISY and drawer and variables in 2.0.3, and HTTP connected devices in 2.0.4.
> 
> 
> Hope everybody has a great weekend playing!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Yes, I've been noticing an iRule update every time I look at my tablet. I guess that makes up for the dry period before version 2.0.


----------



## nyjklein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9600_50#post_24423298
> 
> 
> In case anybody isn't updating automatically, Android version 2.0.4 is available on Google Play and on the iRule site downloads page. There are a couple of fixes for ISY and drawer and variables in 2.0.3, and HTTP connected devices in 2.0.4.
> 
> 
> Hope everybody has a great weekend playing!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



I'm still having trouble with variable substitution for the "name" field in a command on the Android V2.0.4 release. It works in the iOS version but the Android version is just executing the "original" underlying command instead of the value of the variable.


Anyone else trying to use this feature?


Jeff


----------



## Killroy

Is there a single code for the JVC lens memory settings that can be used to switch aspect ratios? I have 16:9 on the first spot and 2.35:1 in the second. On the JVC remote you have to hit a total of three buttons to make them switch (Lens Memory, arrow down/up, then Enter).


I may also add several other aspect ratios so I may need a code for each of the 5 slots.


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy*  /t/1351981/irule/9600_100#post_24430174
> 
> 
> Is there a single code for the JVC lens memory settings that can be used to switch aspect ratios? I have 16:9 on the first spot and 2.35:1 in the second. On the JVC remote you have to hit a total of three buttons to make them switch (Lens Memory, arrow down/up, then Enter).
> 
> 
> I may also add several other aspect ratios so I may need a code for each of the 5 slots.


 

 

Here is the HEX command to go to Memory Slot 1:

 

21 89 01 49 4E 4D 4C 30 0A

 

Do you have the JVC RS232 and LAN guide?  If not, it has more commands than are included in the projector manual.  You can download it here:

 

RS-232C, LAN and Infrared Remote Control Guide

 

It mentions several models, but it works with the newer projectors as well.

 

Nick


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24430693
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the HEX command to go to Memory Slot 1:
> 
> 
> 21 89 01 49 4E 4D 4C 30 0A
> 
> 
> Do you have the JVC RS232 and LAN guide?  If not, it has more commands than are included in the projector manual.  You can download it here:
> 
> RS-232C, LAN and Infrared Remote Control Guide
> 
> 
> It mentions several models, but it works with the newer projectors as well.
> 
> 
> Nick



I did not have that. I will give it a shot and see if I can add them all. Thanks.


----------



## bryansj

Is there anyone doing feedback using the Yamaha HTTP codes or maybe a similar XML based GET? All the feedback devices in iRule are for YNCA (RS232/IP) and I need to switch to YNC (HTTP) due to YNCA only supporting one device at a time. I need to be able to fire up my tablet or my wife use hers at any time. I noticed I'm having a gateway issue with using IP codes and only one device will connect. I think it worked before version 2.0, but it probably wasn't supposed to. I see in the YNC/YNCA spec that YNC supports 4 devices and YNCA supports 1.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24432504
> 
> 
> Is there anyone doing feedback using the Yamaha HTTP codes or maybe a similar XML based GET? All the feedback devices in iRule are for YNCA (RS232/IP) and I need to switch to YNC (HTTP) due to YNCA only supporting one device at a time. I need to be able to fire up my tablet or my wife use hers at any time. I noticed I'm having a gateway issue with using IP codes and only one device will connect. I think it worked before version 2.0, but it probably wasn't supposed to. I see in the YNC/YNCA spec that YNC supports 4 devices and YNCA supports 1.



Search again under IRULE tab. I just enabled the sharing on zone 1-4 of the yamaha http feedback.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24432685
> 
> 
> Search again under IRULE tab. I just enabled the sharing on zone 1-4 of the yamaha http feedback.



I see it. Thanks!


----------



## JVoth

I was wondering if someone could help me with creating a custom feedback. I'm trying to get just a simple volume feedback to display on my Samsung Galaxy Tab. I have a Sherbourn PT-7030. There are no feedbacks uploaded in the community tab for this device. I have the RS-232 protocol documentation but it seems much more complicated than some of the other stuff I've looked at. I've done hours of research and can't seem to figure out exactly what I'm supposed to be typing into the prefix and suffix field, etc. I think this particular unit requires you to calculate a checksum for the final byte and I have no clue how to do that.

Here is what the manual says:


Standard Command String Format

Start Count DeviceID Type Key Checksum

0xFE 0x03 0xA5 0x10 0xXX 0xXX

The count byte only includes the ID, Type and Key Bytes. It does not include the start or checksum byte.

Do not include any carriage returns or line feeds after commands.


Standard Response String Format

Start Count ID Type Data Checksum

0xFE 0x31 0xA5 0x20 Char1 … Char42 Flag1 … Flag 5 0xXX

The feedback string is a representation of the display of the unit. The Char1-Char42 data bytes contain ASCii data representing the text that appears across the 2 lines of the front display. It can contain source input, volume, and surround mode data and should be parsed to obtain information. The flag data bytes contain data on which of the various icons on the front display are currently illuminated. The display status uses 2 bits in Flag3 to confirm if the front display is on or off. Here is a link to the full document in case I'm missing something, here . It is a PDF so I think you may have to download it but I typed out exactly what the manual said verbatim.


There is a table explaining what the flag data bytes are but I don't need to know about any of that. I just want the volume feedback. I'm assuming that means this would be tokenized feedback, correct? Like I said I've done hours upon hours of research but I can't find anywhere that explains what all the fields are supposed to be filled with such as constant length. Obviously everything starts with FE but once you get into the code section of the feedback, it asks for a prefix and a suffix. Then the actual value asks for a formula. The Sherbourn uses a volume scale of 0-100. So what would the formula be for that?

HELP!!!


----------



## bryansj

So with the Android 2.0 update is there now any reason to prefer iOS over Android? I don't use any modules so maybe that is the difference, but since the update the Android app now does everything I was missing from the iOS app.


I've got three Nexus 7s (2013) and two Nexus 5s controlling my home system and an option of either a Nexus 7 (2013) or iPad Mini (1st Gen) for a home theater. I had switched the theater over to the iPad prior to Android 2.0, but now I can't think of anything I'd be missing from the iOS layout.


One big plus for me on the Android app is that it is so easy to launch apps without hoping the iOS developer added the needed code to allow launching. I want a Chromecast page that has a list of all the compatible apps (Pandora, Netflix, Hulu Plus, Plex) where you can get the system powered up, land on the Chromecast page, and then select what app you wish to connect. With iOS I can only do apps that allow launching from iRule, but with Android I can do any app with a simple Play Store address copy and paste.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JVoth*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24441866
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me with creating a custom feedback. I'm trying to get just a simple volume feedback to display on my Samsung Galaxy Tab. I have a Sherbourn PT-7030. There are no feedbacks uploaded in the community tab for this device. I have the RS-232 protocol documentation but it seems much more complicated than some of the other stuff I've looked at. I've done hours of research and can't seem to figure out exactly what I'm supposed to be typing into the prefix and suffix field, etc. I think this particular unit requires you to calculate a checksum for the final byte and I have no clue how to do that.
> 
> Here is what the manual says:
> 
> 
> Standard Command String Format
> 
> Start Count DeviceID Type Key Checksum
> 
> 0xFE 0x03 0xA5 0x10 0xXX 0xXX
> 
> The count byte only includes the ID, Type and Key Bytes. It does not include the start or checksum byte.
> 
> Do not include any carriage returns or line feeds after commands.
> 
> 
> Standard Response String Format
> 
> Start Count ID Type Data Checksum
> 
> 0xFE 0x31 0xA5 0x20 Char1 … Char42 Flag1 … Flag 5 0xXX
> 
> The feedback string is a representation of the display of the unit. The Char1-Char42 data bytes contain ASCii data representing the text that appears across the 2 lines of the front display. It can contain source input, volume, and surround mode data and should be parsed to obtain information. The flag data bytes contain data on which of the various icons on the front display are currently illuminated. The display status uses 2 bits in Flag3 to confirm if the front display is on or off. Here is a link to the full document in case I'm missing something, here . It is a PDF so I think you may have to download it but I typed out exactly what the manual said verbatim.
> 
> 
> There is a table explaining what the flag data bytes are but I don't need to know about any of that. I just want the volume feedback. I'm assuming that means this would be tokenized feedback, correct? Like I said I've done hours upon hours of research but I can't find anywhere that explains what all the fields are supposed to be filled with such as constant length. Obviously everything starts with FE but once you get into the code section of the feedback, it asks for a prefix and a suffix. Then the actual value asks for a formula. The Sherbourn uses a volume scale of 0-100. So what would the formula be for that?
> 
> HELP!!!




Please follow this tutorial: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/738153-docklight-scripting-tool-tutorial and send screenshots of the feedback to [email protected] and I will take a look at it.




Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9630#post_24442127
> 
> 
> So with the Android 2.0 update is there now any reason to prefer iOS over Android? I don't use any modules so maybe that is the difference, but since the update the Android app now does everything I was missing from the iOS app.
> 
> 
> I've got three Nexus 7s (2013) and two Nexus 5s controlling my home system and an option of either a Nexus 7 (2013) or iPad Mini (1st Gen) for a home theater. I had switched the theater over to the iPad prior to Android 2.0, but now I can't think of anything I'd be missing from the iOS layout.
> 
> 
> One big plus for me on the Android app is that it is so easy to launch apps without hoping the iOS developer added the needed code to allow launching. I want a Chromecast page that has a list of all the compatible apps (Pandora, Netflix, Hulu Plus, Plex) where you can get the system powered up, land on the Chromecast page, and then select what app you wish to connect. With iOS I can only do apps that allow launching from iRule, but with Android I can do any app with a simple Play Store address copy and paste.



If you don't use any module, I believe iOS is now = Android. There maybe some UDP stuff that still needs to be sorted out with Android, but other than that, I think they have same functionality.




Alex


----------



## BrolicBeast


Hi All, I used to know this, but forgot: how many RS-232 devices can iRule control at once? Is it 2 or 3?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24448976
> 
> 
> Hi All, I used to know this, but forgot: how many RS-232 devices can iRule control at once? Is it 2 or 3?


There is no explicit limit to the number of controlled devices, whether RS-232 or not. I've seen systems controlling dozens of RS-232 devices.


The limit you may be thinking of is the number of handsets that can connect to a single RS-232 iTach, which is four. That's in contrast to an IR iTach, which supports eight simultaneous connections.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24449005
> 
> 
> 
> There is no explicit limit to the number of controlled devices, whether RS-232 or not. I've seen systems controlling dozens of RS-232 devices.
> 
> 
> The limit you may be thinking of is the number of handsets that can connect to a single RS-232 iTach, which is four. That's in contrast to an IR iTach, which supports eight simultaneous connections.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC


Oh wow!  I think I've always misunderstood this then, because this is new, great news to me.  Is there an adapter cable I'd buy to connect four devices to my iTach (which currently has one)? That's  awesome. I have two RS-232 iTachs and one IR iTach now, which means I"m covered for eight devices per format.  Excellent.


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24449026
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow!  I think I've always misunderstood this then, because this is new, great news to me.  Is there an adapter cable I'd buy to connect four devices to my iTach (which currently has one)? That's  awesome. I have two RS-232 iTachs and one IR iTach now, which means I"m covered for eight devices per format.  Excellent.



Ooops.. Sorry for the confusion. Serial is essentially an end-to-end interface, ala one-to-one, meaning each serial interface can just control a single device. That's a limitation of RS-232 serial itself, not the iTach or iRule.


So, you can can control as many RS-232 devices as you want, you'll just need an iTach for each one. That can get expensive, but if you have a lot of serial devices - say more than 3 or 4, there are some commercial IT-oriented pieces of hardware with 8, 12, etc. serial ports. They're not cheap, and not as user-friendly or easy to configure as an iTach, but can be a good option in certain circumstances.


I just realized I never responded to your PM. I'll get back to you in the next day or two.


Cheers!


SC


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9600_100#post_24449076
> 
> 
> Ooops.. Sorry for the confusion. Serial is essentially an end-to-end interface, ala one-to-one, meaning each serial interface can just control a single device. That's a limitation of RS-232 serial itself, not the iTach or iRule.
> 
> 
> So, you can can control as many RS-232 devices as you want, you'll just need an iTach for each one. That can get expensive, but if you have a lot of serial devices - say more than 3 or 4, there are some commercial IT-oriented pieces of hardware with 8, 12, etc. serial ports. They're not cheap, and not as user-friendly or easy to configure as an iTach, but can be a good option in certain circumstances.
> 
> 
> I just realized I never responded to your PM. I'll get back to you in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> SC



Don't forget about the used Digi PortServer market. See the link in my signature for a purchase and setup guide.


I hope this helps.


Mark


----------



## eatenbacktolife

That's a great guide you made for the Digi Portserver.


The TS16 were super cheap on Ebay mid last year. I passed on several around $50, now they seemed to have jumped back up to a few hundred. That's what I get for hesitating.


----------



## thebland

*How to keep IP address from changing on Comcast XFINITY ISP?*


I had it at 10.0.0.26, now its at 10.0.0.20.


How can I set up an address that won't change? Thanks!


----------



## cincinvideo

I am looking to incorporate 7 light switches in my home theater to be controlled by Irule. When I finished the basement several years ago I only a few lights on each circuit so I would control the lighting. Would like to have dimming. I know there seems to be a lots of options out there but since I am investing my time in irule. I want to make sure whatever I do works well and is easy to set up in irule. So I am willing to pay a little more or give up some flexability if it plays nices with irule. A couple of scene modes would be nice but not a requirement.


It looks like my options are lutron Radio RA which looks like I have to get a dealer to install or some form of Instone ISY994i


Like I said I willing to give up some flexibility to make it easy to set up. Irule already is driving me a little crazy.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24456493
> 
> *How to keep IP address from changing on Comcast XFINITY ISP?*
> 
> 
> I had it at 10.0.0.26, now its at 10.0.0.20.
> 
> 
> How can I set up an address that won't change? Thanks!



Yes. You need a dynamic IP address provider. Something like no-ip.com would work. Another option is if you happen to be running Windows Home Server 2011 then you also get a dynamic IP domain address.


Edit: I think I misunderstood since you are listing LAN addresses. You need to set the IP address as static DHCP address within your router. The process to do that depends on your router.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24457189
> 
> 
> You need to set the IP address as static DHCP address within your router. The process to do that depends on your router.



Yup... but not all routers will do that. My router doesn't have the option for static DHCP so I had to set a static IP for my blu-ray player, receiver, etc.


If you type your device's IP address ( 10.0.0.20 ) into your computer's browser it should give you the option to log into the device and hopefully adjust the settings.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hi all, does anyone know if the VPL-VW1000ES codes in iRule are also applicable to the Sony VPL-VW600ES?


----------



## windshear

I would say the VPL1000 codes would be 99% compatible with VPLVW600. The only differences would be with specific functions or commands that would not be applicable to either device. Most manufacturers maintain a certain protocol for a range of products that share commonality so they don't have to commit to a new standard for every new product.


----------



## jjwinterberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24449026
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow!  I think I've always misunderstood this then, because this is new, great news to me.  Is there an adapter cable I'd buy to connect four devices to my iTach (which currently has one)? That's  awesome. I have two RS-232 iTachs and one IR iTach now, which means I"m covered for eight devices per format.  Excellent.



I use these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOXA-TECHNOLOGIES-SERIAL-DEVICE-SERVER-NPort-5410-/131135678999?pt=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item1e884baa17


They work great; I have four of these around my house.


----------



## scoochie

Hello....I searched this thread and figured out how to create a button that launches mobile mouse. Is there any clever way to jump from mobile mouse back to irule (I'm using an ipad) with one button click or something similar? Thanks for any help


----------



## scoochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoochie*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24483836
> 
> 
> Hello....I searched this thread and figured out how to create a button that launches mobile mouse. Is there any clever way to jump from mobile mouse back to irule (I'm using an ipad) with one button click or something similar? Thanks for any help



I guess the easy way I found is using four fingers to swipe back to the previous app (irule). This works for me. If anyone has any other idea/tip please share. Thanks


----------



## gdfein

Guys - I'm experimenting with iRule and I invested the $100 to try this out. Most of my gear is IP controllable.


I'm trying my first "test" handset is on my ipad mini. I've tried to keep things simple with just one activity for now...Watch TV.


My devices are;


Marantz AV8801 - Setup for Network Gateway port 23

Sony VW600ES PJ - Setup for Network Gateway port 53484

Directv HR44-500 - Setup for HTTP Gateway port 8080.


I've entered the IP addresses for each component and the ipad mini has synced the handset and I can see the setup as expected. The ipad wifi is on the same network and subnet as the gear.


None of the equipment responds to my irule handset.


I've been trying to read / search but I am admittedly getting frustrated and not sure where to turn next. I'm stumped why this isnt working at all.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdfein*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24487145
> 
> 
> Guys - I'm experimenting with iRule and I invested the $100 to try this out. Most of my gear is IP controllable.
> 
> 
> I'm trying my first "test" handset is on my ipad mini. I've tried to keep things simple with just one activity for now...Watch TV.
> 
> 
> My devices are;
> 
> 
> Marantz AV8801 - Setup for Network Gateway port 23
> 
> Sony VW600ES PJ - Setup for Network Gateway port 53484
> 
> Directv HR44-500 - Setup for HTTP Gateway port 8080.
> 
> 
> I've entered the IP addresses for each component and the ipad mini has synced the handset and I can see the setup as expected. The ipad wifi is on the same network and subnet as the gear.
> 
> 
> None of the equipment responds to my irule handset.
> 
> 
> I've been trying to read / search but I am admittedly getting frustrated and not sure where to turn next. I'm stumped why this isnt working at all.



Are you getting the green gateway status? If it is red, then you have not properly set up the gateways. http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/469453


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdfein*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24487145
> 
> 
> Guys - I'm experimenting with iRule and I invested the $100 to try this out. Most of my gear is IP controllable.
> 
> 
> I'm trying my first "test" handset is on my ipad mini. I've tried to keep things simple with just one activity for now...Watch TV.
> 
> 
> My devices are;
> 
> 
> Marantz AV8801 - Setup for Network Gateway port 23
> 
> Sony VW600ES PJ - Setup for Network Gateway port 53484
> 
> Directv HR44-500 - Setup for HTTP Gateway port 8080.
> 
> 
> I've entered the IP addresses for each component and the ipad mini has synced the handset and I can see the setup as expected. The ipad wifi is on the same network and subnet as the gear.
> 
> 
> None of the equipment responds to my irule handset.
> 
> 
> I've been trying to read / search but I am admittedly getting frustrated and not sure where to turn next. I'm stumped why this isnt working at all.



So here's the very basic steps to get iRule working.


- create a panel with buttons, commands, etc in the irule builder.

- set the devices to a static IP

- create a gateway in the app

- assign a device to the gateway in the app (this one gets overlooked often)

- sync the tablet / phone in the app


----------



## gdfein

stpaul and bacon - The issue has to be gateway related. I am not getting a connection to the gateways, but I did set them up.


The Marantz seems to be the issue.


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdfein*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24487259
> 
> 
> The Marantz seems to be the issue.



Does that mean the other two devices are working?


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdfein*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24487259
> 
> 
> stpaul and bacon - The issue has to be gateway related. I am not getting a connection to the gateways, but I did set them up.
> 
> 
> The Marantz seems to be the issue.



Does the gateway connection status show something like this (see picture). This shows that the Tivo and projector are connected (green) and the Integra pre/pro is not connected (red).


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdfein*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24487259
> 
> 
> stpaul and bacon - The issue has to be gateway related. I am not getting a connection to the gateways, but I did set them up.
> 
> 
> The Marantz seems to be the issue.



Did you asign a device to the gateway? Follow these steps (on the ipad) to set up a gateway: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/469426


----------



## cincinvideo

Is anyone else having issues with browsing panel. I have a pro signup and can seem to get anything in the community to come up.


I am trying to find a panel to duplicate my Marantz receiver remote and can't seem to find anything even close.


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cincinvideo*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24491701
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with browsing panel. I have a pro signup and can seem to get anything in the community to come up.
> 
> 
> I am trying to find a panel to duplicate my Marantz receiver remote and can't seem to find anything even close.


Same here. I cannot find any panels at all in the community section.


----------



## danintelligent


What lighting system did you use in the screen shots?  Did you modify the "typical" sliders for a lutron radiora2 system?  If so how? thanks


----------



## giomania

I updated one of my Kindle Fire 7" (the original) devices with the new iRule app in the Amazon app store. The iRule app crashes when attempting to download panels (gets to 40%, then quits), but works fine otherwise. Obviously, my panels are mostly blank, but all are listed. What can I try to fix this?


I noticed that when I first installed the app, I could not fully see the text in the username or password boxes; maybe the installation was corrupted?


Edit: I tried removing the app, resetting the Kindle, and reinstalling the app; same result.


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## isisyodin

Does anyone know of a fully LED dimable wall switch that can be controlled via IR?

Most of the dimmers I have seen only dim to say 20-30% of full intensity and they are not even IR.


----------



## Stumbo

  


I'm excited to join this club


----------



## isisyodin

Welcome. The iTachs I found to be very reliable. Your mono switch works well, but you may want to at some point get a serial to ethernet iTach. Problem with the mono is that you will want feedback if you are not looking at the unit. Something to think about.


----------



## Stumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isisyodin*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24504638
> 
> 
> Welcome. The iTachs I found to be very reliable. Your mono switch works well, but you may want to at some point get a serial to ethernet iTach. Problem with the mono is that you will want feedback if you are not looking at the unit. Something to think about.



Thanks for the feedback! If this doesn't work I may just pull the trigger on an IP enabled switch.


----------



## cincinvideo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese*  /t/1351981/irule/9660#post_24492015
> 
> 
> Same here. I cannot find any panels at all in the community section.



I got an email from irule support that they are having issues with the queries. I think it has to do with some growing pains. They are working on it.


----------



## heffneil

HAI now Leviton's switches are controlled via UPB and their room controller has an IR receiver with preset limits.


Neil


----------



## isisyodin

Cool. Have you tested them with LEDs? Also, are you referring to this?

HLC UPB Dimmer Switch, 600-Watt, White, 35A00-1


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isisyodin*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24511793
> 
> 
> Cool. Have you tested them with LEDs? Also, are you referring to this?
> 
> HLC UPB Dimmer Switch, 600-Watt, White, 35A00-1



This would be the LED version "Leviton 35A00-1CFL 300-watt HLC CFL/LED Dimmer, White".


So far my luck with LED marketed dimmers is 50/50. I swapped out two standard dimmers for LED/CFL approved versions. One room it worked great, the other room was worse than the basic old fashioned dimmer. I think a lot of the success depends on the bulbs. My bulbs were both the same brand offered from Costco and the ones that did work with the LED dimmer were the smaller decorative type and the ones that didn't were the typical LED bulb.


----------



## isisyodin

I read somewhere that the led dimmer fail due to the low power demand from the dimmer.

I am not sure how these things work since LEDs have I/Cs inside making them a bit more complex than your regular incandescent bulbs.

I will give them a try; I'll get them from amazon since their return policy is quite good.

Last question: I don't have upb devices on my house: what else do I need to get the dimmer and future dimmers working?


----------



## heffneil

I always use these switches with my HAI HA system but they can be used together without the system. I would suggest calling ASIHome.com (I am not affiliated just a customer) and they can help you. Otherwise I have seen dimmers at home depot in the past (not sure about LED as this was pre-led) that came with a remote and might work?


The parts to get that working are a UPB module and a serial cable so you can program your "network" with upstart.


----------



## isisyodin

Thanks. Ill read more about it. I though IR was all there was, but I prefer IP hands down.


----------



## heffneil

It isn't IP based. You have to program the UPB network - sorry I wasn't clear about this. If you had an HAI automation system you could get the HAI module for irule and go to town.


Neil


----------



## wkearney99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fight4yu*  /t/1351981/irule/9390#post_24210801
> 
> 
> any user out there that have a VT60 and know how to get to the picture mode directly? It is a pain to press MENU, go to PIcture, find the picture mode, scroll through it, and get to one. The irule database does not seem to have this.. anyone know?



Any luck on this? I'm also interested in being able to execute commands like those without all the menu navigating


----------



## fight4yu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkearney99*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24517271
> 
> 
> Any luck on this? I'm also interested in being able to execute commands like those without all the menu navigating



No luck....


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9600_100#post_24503975
> 
> 
> I updated one of my Kindle Fire 7" (the original) devices with the new iRule app in the Amazon app store. The iRule app crashes when attempting to download panels (gets to 40%, then quits), but works fine otherwise. Obviously, my panels are mostly blank, but all are listed. What can I try to fix this?
> 
> 
> I noticed that when I first installed the app, I could not fully see the text in the username or password boxes; maybe the installation was corrupted?
> 
> 
> Edit: I tried removing the app, resetting the Kindle, and reinstalling the app; same result.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



Anyone? I tried resetting the Kindle to factory defaults, and the result is the same as noted above. Do I have to do something in iRule builder? Are the original Kindles not compatible with iRule 1.5.1 in the Kindle store?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24520687
> 
> 
> Anyone? I tried resetting the Kindle to factory defaults, and the result is the same as noted above. Do I have to do something in iRule builder? Are the original Kindles not compatible with iRule 1.5.1 in the Kindle store?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



I don't know what caused your problem. I use an original Kindle fire running 1.5.1 version of iRule and am not having any problems. You might want to contact iRule support and have them take a look at your your set up.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkearney99*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24517271
> 
> 
> Any luck on this? I'm also interested in being able to execute commands like those without all the menu navigating



No, there is no direct way to execute those commands.



Alex


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24520687
> 
> 
> Anyone? I tried resetting the Kindle to factory defaults, and the result is the same as noted above. Do I have to do something in iRule builder? Are the original Kindles not compatible with iRule 1.5.1 in the Kindle store?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



There is a bug with that version. Go to iruleathome.com/support/irule-downloads and download 2.0.4 version. Updated version is going to be released soon.




Alex


----------



## mariob33

Can Irule be used to control via IP a sony 600ES projector? I see the information on the 500 and 1000ES but I am unable to make the trial version work with the 600. Is there something I am missing? I am using IP con control fine to control a HTPC, OPPO and Denon AVR but cant get the 600 to work.. Be happy to pay someone to get me started


----------



## Axel


*JVC Projector Control*

 

 

I have been using iRule's RS232 comands to control my JVC projectors (RS10, then RS45). I just upgraded to a RS4910 and it seems that at least some the codes have changed.

 

iRule's library only seems to contain the old RS232 codes, so I was wondering if anyone had a device with the new codes set up and could share it with me.

 

Has anyone tried to control the new JVC projectors via IP and can share their experience, in particular in regards to robustness.

 

Thanks!

 

_____

Axel


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24556027
> 
> *JVC Projector Control*
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using iRule's RS232 comands to control my JVC projectors (RS10, then RS45). I just upgraded to a RS4910 and it seems that at least some the codes have changed.
> 
> 
> iRule's library only seems to contain the old RS232 codes, so I was wondering if anyone had a device with the new codes set up and could share it with me.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried to control the new JVC projectors via IP and can share their experience, in particular in regards to robustness.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel



I plan on setting up my 4910 with iRule tonight and try the IP control. I will try to post my findings if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24556087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24556027
> 
> *JVC Projector Control*
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using iRule's RS232 comands to control my JVC projectors (RS10, then RS45). I just upgraded to a RS4910 and it seems that at least some the codes have changed.
> 
> 
> iRule's library only seems to contain the old RS232 codes, so I was wondering if anyone had a device with the new codes set up and could share it with me.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried to control the new JVC projectors via IP and can share their experience, in particular in regards to robustness.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on setting up my 4910 with iRule tonight and try the IP control. I will try to post my findings if you haven't already done so.
Click to expand...

 

Great! I am looking forward to it!

 

____

Axel


----------



## Axel


deewan;

 

I just saw in your HT build thread (very nice BTW) that you have had the RS4910 for a while. How have you controlled it thus far? IR?

 

____

Axel


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24556105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24556087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24556027
> 
> *JVC Projector Control*
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using iRule's RS232 comands to control my JVC projectors (RS10, then RS45). I just upgraded to a RS4910 and it seems that at least some the codes have changed.
> 
> 
> iRule's library only seems to contain the old RS232 codes, so I was wondering if anyone had a device with the new codes set up and could share it with me.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried to control the new JVC projectors via IP and can share their experience, in particular in regards to robustness.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on setting up my 4910 with iRule tonight and try the IP control. I will try to post my findings if you haven't already done so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great! I am looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel
Click to expand...

deewan;

 

I was wondering if you had any luck with the IP control.

 

_____

Axel


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24556131
> 
> 
> deewan;
> 
> 
> I just saw in your HT build thread (very nice BTW) that you have had the RS4910 for a while. How have you controlled it thus far? IR?
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



I have been controlling the 4910 via IR using a Harmony 900. I just recently moved to iRule so I am still working on building my remote and getting everything setup properly.


I have been unsuccessful in controlling the 4910 via IP. However, I know a guy who will be working on a resolution this weekend and I have faith in him he will come up with a solution.


----------



## Axel


Thanks for the update!

 

____

Axel


----------



## nosdude

Amazon FireTV has arrived.

iRule Developers, when can we expect a "Amazon FireTV Media Manager" in the Device list in iRule Builder?


Thanks


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24572170
> 
> 
> Amazon FireTV has arrived.
> 
> iRule Developers, when can we expect a "Amazon FireTV Media Manager" in the Device list in iRule Builder?


Too early to know. The Fire TV doesn't appear to support IR at a all, which means IP control only for iRule. Nobody knows yet whether there is any network-control API, so…


People are apparently already running XBMC and Plex on it (but without hardware-accelerated video), so that may be an option for control, but then probably not of the native Fire TV UI.


Lots of question marks at this point.


SC


----------



## MajorBFD


Does anyone use RS232 control for a Mitsubishi projector?  I have an HC5 and have it hooked up to a Global Cache GC-100-12.  I have Cat 6 cables routed to my projector so I was trying to use the RJ45 to RS232 adapters.  First, I bought and tried a pair of null modem adapters and that didn't work.  I then bought some modular adapters tried to wire them straight through on my own (I just made both ends the same, is this correct?) and that didn't work.  I can't for the life of me figure out how to control it using the RS232.  The only command I tried was to power on the projector which failed using both sets of adapters.  Anyone have any ideas as to what I need to get this working?

 

Thanks.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MajorBFD*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24578437
> 
> 
> Does anyone use RS232 control for a Mitsubishi projector?  I have an HC5 and have it hooked up to a Global Cache GC-100-12.  I have Cat 6 cables routed to my projector so I was trying to use the RJ45 to RS232 adapters.  First, I bought and tried a pair of null modem adapters and that didn't work.  I then bought some modular adapters tried to wire them straight through on my own (I just made both ends the same, is this correct?) and that didn't work.  I can't for the life of me figure out how to control it using the RS232.  The only command I tried was to power on the projector which failed using both sets of adapters.  Anyone have any ideas as to what I need to get this working?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Make sure your Baud rate on the GC is set to match what it should be as per Mitsu requirements.


----------



## MajorBFD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24579676
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure your Baud rate on the GC is set to match what it should be as per Mitsu requirements.


 

I believe I've got that setup correctly.  I'm doing this from memory since I'm at work, but I believe I have the settings as follows:

 

Baud:  19200

Data Length:  8 bits

Parity Bit:  None

Stop Bit:  1

Flow Control:  None


----------



## jafterdark

Anyone know the command to the fanlinc so i can use it in irule like this one \x02\x62\x27\x87\xD8\x0F\x12\x00

and yes i try that one


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jafterdark*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24583327
> 
> 
> Anyone know the command to the fanlinc so i can use it in irule like this one \x02\x62\x27\x87\xD8\x0F\x12\x00
> 
> and yes i try that one



You need to be more specific about what exactly you're trying to accomplish with the fanlinc using irule. First things first, is 27 87 D8 the address of your fanlinc, or did you copy that code directly from somewhere else? If that's not your fanlinc's address, you'll need to replace that part of any code you send to the fanlinc with it's specific address.


Sending standard on/off messages to a fanlinc should control the light portion of the device. So, assuming 27 87 D8 _is_ your fanlincs address, \x02\x62\x27\x87\xD8\x0F\x11\xFF will turn the light on to full brightness, and \x02\x62\x27\x87\xD8\x0F\x13\x00 will turn it off. Replacing the FF in the "on" command with anything between 00 and FF will set the light to that level of brightness.


The fan portion of the device is more complicated as it uses extended length messages. assuming the same direct codes houselinc uses work when sent manually, i believe \x02\x62\x27\x87\xD8\x15\x11\xFF\x02\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00 should turn the fan on high. replace the FF with AA for medium, 55 for low, and 00 for off.


In my setup I control several fanlincs with irule, but they're also controlled with keypads, so I have irule issue insteon group/scene commands in order to keep the keypads in sync. The configuration involved in doing it that way is far more complicated, if not impossible, without houselinc. But it makes for a much cleaner and simpler means of control via irule.


----------



## Don Michael

Does anyone know if the new Samsung 4K TV's have IP support or RS232? really don't want to run IR blasters 30 feet.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24563508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24556131
> 
> 
> deewan;
> 
> 
> I just saw in your HT build thread (very nice BTW) that you have had the RS4910 for a while. How have you controlled it thus far? IR?
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been controlling the 4910 via IR using a Harmony 900. I just recently moved to iRule so I am still working on building my remote and getting everything setup properly.
> 
> 
> I have been unsuccessful in controlling the 4910 via IP. However, I know a guy who will be working on a resolution this weekend and I have faith in him he will come up with a solution.
Click to expand...

Just wondering if you got the IP control to work.

 

_____

Axel


----------



## deewan

Negative. I'm still using IR signals from a blaster. Word from iRule is they are working on it. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24585978
> 
> 
> Negative. I'm still using IR signals from a blaster. Word from iRule is they are working on it. *fingers crossed*


Thanks for the update. My experience with iRule has been very good. So we should not have to wait for too long.

 

These new JVC PJs have become very popular quickly. It would be great if their new codes could be added soon to iRule's device library.

_____

Axel


----------



## Done Deal DR

Does anyone know of a device that can be plugged into an outlet to plug an LED rope light into and control directly from iRule? I don't need dimming, I just want to control on/off function. I have the ability to connect the device to ethernet if needed.


I've seen some proprietary stuff that I'm not sure works with iRule like the Belkin WeMo switch, and then I know there are also automation controllers but that seems extreme for what I need. I guess if worse comes to worse I could just get that Belkin WeMo switch and control it outside of iRule, but I'd prefer to keep it within iRule if possible.


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24588162
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a device that can be plugged into an outlet to plug an LED rope light into and control directly from iRule? I don't need dimming, I just want to control on/off function. I have the ability to connect the device to ethernet if needed.
> 
> 
> I've seen some proprietary stuff that I'm not sure works with iRule like the Belkin WeMo switch, and then I know there are also automation controllers but that seems extreme for what I need. I guess if worse comes to worse I could just get that Belkin WeMo switch and control it outside of iRule, but I'd prefer to keep it within iRule if possible.


I do believe the Belkin WeMo can be used with iRule.
https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/irule_with_belkin_wemo


----------



## Done Deal DR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese*  /t/1351981/irule/9700_50#post_24589682
> 
> 
> I do believe the Belkin WeMo can be used with iRule.
> https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/irule_with_belkin_wemo



That's great info! I'm still not sure if it's the best option over products from Insteon and the like... but it doesn't seem terribly hard to get going in iRule. For 50 bucks I'll probably just buy one and try it out. I just hope it's "off" state is completely off and not a vampire mode because the LED rope lights hardly require any current to light up.


----------



## giomania

FYI: The Belkin WeMo has security issues, in case you care about those things.


Mark


----------



## CutGroove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Done Deal DR*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24588162
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a device that can be plugged into an outlet to plug an LED rope light into and control directly from iRule? I don't need dimming, I just want to control on/off function. I have the ability to connect the device to ethernet if needed.
> 
> 
> I've seen some proprietary stuff that I'm not sure works with iRule like the Belkin WeMo switch, and then I know there are also automation controllers but that seems extreme for what I need. I guess if worse comes to worse I could just get that Belkin WeMo switch and control it outside of iRule, but I'd prefer to keep it within iRule if possible.


Hi,

 

New here.

In Europe you can find cheap RF-controlled plug in switches and dimmers that can be controlled via RF ( www.nexa.se , http://www.coco-technology.com ) and I beleive similar would be availible in US as well.

Sydia Teknik AB in Sweden sells a RF interface,  TX-433 ,  that connects to iTach IR models and give you the ability to control virtually a unlimited nummber of units.

It's a one-way 433 MHz communication but it's reliable and works o.k. Codes for iRule can be downloaded from Sydia's webshop.

 

/P


----------



## shepP

Does anyone know if a Nest thermostat can be controlled with irule? I want to upgrade my current thermostat to something that I can send a command via irule to turn my furnace fan on and say run it for 10 minutes.


----------



## andymo

I use and Insteon outlet to run my LED rope lights and control it w iRule. I am really glad I got the dimmable one because I found that I can still have them on at 20% in "Dark Movie" mode and that is more than enough light. And in TV/Sports mode I can have it brighter to accommodate the extra light in the room.


Best thing about the insteon is that you can keep expanding out swtich/outlet at a time, and if you want, later get a controller.


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24586049
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. My experience with iRule has been very good. So we should not have to wait for too long.
> 
> 
> These new JVC PJs have become very popular quickly. It would be great if their new codes could be added soon to iRule's device library.
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel



Still no luck getting the iRule to control the JVC. I have loaded the iOS JVC app and can control the projector with that. But getting iRule to speak to it is still an issue. It's raining here today so I hope to trouble shoot this issue while watching the Masters.


----------



## mc1263

Newbie here.


I'm contemplating a move from URC MX-900 + MRF350 (that I've owned for 8 or 9 years). Have been studying iRule.


1. I assume I need to get an IP to IR converter. I have studied the ones on the iRule website. But I cannot tell the differences. Can someone boil it down for me?


1a. The IP to IR converters also have "pass through" capability. This is for IP to IP pass through?


2. I assume that some device of mine might take IP directly (or through the pass through feature listed in 1a). How do I know if they take IP?

Devices WILL BE:

a. Denon AVR x2000

b. Vizio M series TV (2014)

c. AT&T UVerse "cable box" -- which is a Motorola, I think

d. Apple TV

e. Old DVD player (don't watch a bunch of DVD)


3. I've played around with the trial builder software. Not completely sure I'm getting it! But then, without the ability to "test" my stuff (no IP to IR converter installed), not sure exactly.


Thanks for any help!


M


----------



## s.bradford

1.) I prefer the iTach units from Global Cache due to price and their ability to accept connections from multiple devices simultaneously. The are available in ethernet and wifi versions for around a hundred bucks.


1a.) No. IR commands are routed to the iTach, IP commands are routed directly to the device.


2.) Can't help as I have none of those devices; check with the manufacturer.


----------



## CutGroove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24602338
> 
> 
> 
> Still no luck getting the iRule to control the JVC. I have loaded the iOS JVC app and can control the projector with that. But getting iRule to speak to it is still an issue. It's raining here today so I hope to trouble shoot this issue while watching the Masters.


 

HI,

 

In what way have you tried and what model of JVC projector are you refering to?

As far as I can see it's only a matter of port settings, handshake/login and use of the correct syntax.

 

/P


----------



## DGF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mc1263*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24602757
> 
> 
> Newbie here.
> 
> 
> I'm contemplating a move from URC MX-900 + MRF350 (that I've owned for 8 or 9 years). Have been studying iRule.
> 
> 
> 1. I assume I need to get an IP to IR converter. I have studied the ones on the iRule website. But I cannot tell the differences. Can someone boil it down for me?
> 
> 
> 1a. The IP to IR converters also have "pass through" capability. This is for IP to IP pass through?
> 
> 
> 2. I assume that some device of mine might take IP directly (or through the pass through feature listed in 1a). How do I know if they take IP?
> 
> Devices WILL BE:
> 
> a. Denon AVR x2000
> 
> b. Vizio M series TV (2014)
> 
> c. AT&T UVerse "cable box" -- which is a Motorola, I think
> 
> d. Apple TV
> 
> e. Old DVD player (don't watch a bunch of DVD)



You appear to be a little confused with the exact role of the IP/IR converter (I agree with s.B - you can't go wrong with buying from the Global Cache' range). Selecting the right model is pretty straightforward once you've got your head around the functionality you need: first decide what control method your AV components require (older devices typically will only accept IR or Serial connections, not IP) - one IR blaster from an iTach can cover multiple devices, so you don't need an emitter per device. If you have your components in the same physical location you can use a single iTach with an IR blaster - if they are spread out, you possibly need multiples. The next decision on choosing the right model is going wired or wireless - if you have easy access to connect to your home network, just use a Cat5 drop from the iTach to the router/hub/switch - if your IR/Serial-controlled components aren't adjacent to any of your network runs, you'll need to buy a wireless iTach model and connect to your home network that way.


As s.B alluded, if your device is already IP-enabled (like your Denon) then you don't need an iTach at all, but you obviously need some method of connecting into your home network (hard-wired is always preferable, but you can purchase a cheap wireless hub/switch/extender if the component doesn't have convenient wired access into the network).


Regarding your question #2 - one quick way is to examine the back of each device for a Cat5 jack (typically labeled for IP control, but don't be fooled by a manufacturer's service port - this won't work), or just look through the relevant manual to confirm that the unit is IP controllable. I did a quick check and the Denon does appear to be IP compatible, the Vizio although new, seems to be a bit of an anomaly and looks like it needs to be controlled using IR. In the absence of a model number your AT&T box will need to be verified. Apple TV is IR only and because it's an older device, your DVD player will probably be IR-only too.


You can test out the Denon immediately if you can run a connection to your network.


Hope that helps a bit!


Dave


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wkearney99*  /t/1351981/irule/9690#post_24517271
> 
> 
> Any luck on this? I'm also interested in being able to execute commands like those without all the menu navigating



Create a button for it, right click on the button and edit. Then, drag each command it takes to get to the new picture mod from your existing mode and the button will execute the commands in sequence. This all gets ridiculously tricky if you generally use more than one picture modes (too many variables in the final command are introduced between switching between two), but odds are--you have just two modes with the settings you need.


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CutGroove*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24609177
> 
> 
> HI,
> 
> 
> In what way have you tried and what model of JVC projector are you refering to?
> 
> As far as I can see it's only a matter of port settings, handshake/login and use of the correct syntax.
> 
> 
> /P



I have the JVC RS-4910.


The IP gateway for the JVC projector shows green indicating that the gateway is connected to the projector, but I can't get any of the iRule IP commands to do anything. I have the same IP address entered in iRule as I do in the JVC app (the JVC app controls the projector without issue). I am using port 20554 in iRule for the JVC projector.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24609684
> 
> 
> I have the JVC RS-4910.
> 
> 
> The IP gateway for the JVC projector shows green indicating that the gateway is connected to the projector, but I can't get any of the iRule IP commands to do anything. I have the same IP address entered in iRule as I do in the JVC app (the JVC app controls the projector without issue). I am using port 20554 in iRule for the JVC projector.



Are you sending PJREQ command as part of your entrance and have the entrance set to repeat every 3-4 seconds?


Take a look at page 22 of http://support.jvc.com/consumer/support/documents/DILAremoteControlGuide.pdf 


In order to control the projector, we must first establish a network connection with the

projector and then send the command. The control protocol sequence to do this is as follows:


1. The PC or Controller should first request a TCP/IP connection using the standard

TCP/IP Three-Way Handshake to the projector on Port 20554. The port number is very

important, as it is the only port on which the projector will communicate.

2. When a network connection request is received, the projector will respond immediately

with “PJ_OK” to confirm that it is available.

3. In order to maintain the network connection, the external controller must then respond

to the projector within 5 seconds with “PJREQ”.

4. The projector will then respond immediately with “PJACK” to acknowledge that it is

ready to accept a command.

5. The command can now be sent. This command can be any of the hex commands

shown on pages 3-13 or any of the Acknowledgement Response Requests on pages

15-18. The command must be sent within 5 seconds of receiving “PJACK” from the

projector, otherwise the projector will close the network connection.



Assuming the steps shown above are carried out correctly, the projector will respond to the

command. It will then close the network connection after 5 seconds. If you wish to send more

than one command, each individual command must be preceded by the connection

establishment procedure shown above.


If the controller does not respond to the projector within 5 seconds in steps 3 and 5 above,

the projector will close the network connection.


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24613440
> 
> 
> Are you sending PJREQ command as part of your entrance and have the entrance set to repeat every 3-4 seconds?
> 
> 
> Take a look at page 22 of http://support.jvc.com/consumer/support/documents/DILAremoteControlGuide.pdf



I did not have any special setup for the JVC projector as described above. Is this special setup as simple as adding an Entrance to any panel I may control the projector from to establish a connection and then repeating every 3-4 seconds?


I'm not at home to test if what I am doing works, but I have added entrances to my JVC projector specific page as well as to the drawer page where I have a power button for the projector. However, I am not 100% certain what I need to have in the entrance. Please provide any additional info if possible. I currently have the following setup to repeat every 3 seconds. Would this be enough as long as I have the correct IP address and port defined in the Gateway setup?


----------



## ecrabb

Stand by for now, Darren. Alex was able to control my RS45 from 650 miles away, but I'm still unable to control it with my setup. I have the PJREQ command set up as a repeating entrance and still no control. It might be later today, but once I figure out what I did wrong, I'll post the guidelines here.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24613902
> 
> 
> Stand by for now, Darren. Alex was able to control my RS45 from 650 miles away, but I'm still unable to control it with my setup. I have the PJREQ command set up as a repeating entrance and still no control. It might be later today, but once I figure out what I did wrong, I'll post the guidelines here.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Message received. Thanks goodness I'm not the only one having difficulty. I've made enough rookie mistakes already. But I do love this product!


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24613902
> 
> 
> Stand by for now, Darren. Alex was able to control my RS45 from 650 miles away, but I'm still unable to control it with my setup. I have the PJREQ command set up as a repeating entrance and still no control. It might be later today, but once I figure out what I did wrong, I'll post the guidelines here.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



Hey Crabby,


All I did is this:


Import the RS232/IP device from IRULE tab

Create a Entrance and drop in the PJREQ command into it.

Set the Entrance to be Repeating every 3 seconds. http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/471858 

Drag and drop some commands onto buttons as a test. I used Power On and Off and Menu Main and Back commands.


That's all I needed to do to get your PJ working over IP from 650 miles away.




Alex


----------



## shepP

Anyone use a CIR like the Asrock Smart Remote and Receiver combo with irule? I want to be able to start up from cold my pc and fully shut it down.


----------



## Mark P

I keep getting asked if there will be a laptop version of iRule ( specifically Mac) considering it controls whole house audio, lighting, Garage doors etc and so much more I've been told it's sort of a pain to have your phone or iPad cluttering up the area or say you lost your phone. I'm not sure why I keep getting asked this but I think it has to do with international meetings over Skype or ooVoo and having the tunes cranked up. I think I've been asked this question about 6 times over the last year and a half


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24614626
> 
> 
> Import the RS232/IP device from IRULE tab
> 
> Create a Entrance and drop in the PJREQ command into it.
> 
> Set the Entrance to be Repeating every 3 seconds. http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/portal/articles/471858
> 
> Drag and drop some commands onto buttons as a test. I used Power On and Off and Menu Main and Back commands.
> 
> 
> That's all I needed to do to get your PJ working over IP from 650 miles away.



Just to follow up on this, I have my RS45 working over IP now, and Darren has his 4910 working over IP. Axel, you should be able to get yours working using the method Alex mentions above.


There are two new devices in the iRule device database, one for JVC pre-2014 models, and another for 2014 models. They're named:

- JVC DLA Series Pre-2014

- JVC DLA Series 2014


Also, a quick reminder to everybody when you're adding equipment to your iRule setup… Slow down and pay attention to what you're doing. I was busy, not paying attention, and probably wasted an hour or two of my time because of a couple of dumb mistakes. Alex controlling my setup remotely let me know that the hardware was working properly so I could refocus my attention back on my iRule setup.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## Axel


Thanks Steve,

 

Yep, I got mine working now as well (most of the commands...*). I am using RS232 though, rather than IP. When I tested it, it seemed that IP did not support concurrent connections, unlike my RS-232 set up.

 

 

* Has anyone gotten the basic brightness + / - or contrast +/- commands to work yet on the 2014 JVC PJs? It appears that JVC has eliminated them, which I find hard to believe.

____

Axel


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shepP*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24627940
> 
> 
> Anyone use a CIR like the Asrock Smart Remote and Receiver combo with irule? I want to be able to start up from cold my pc and fully shut it down.



I use Zotac Zbox Nano. it uses the regular MCE IR remote codes.



Alex


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9720#post_24630434
> 
> 
> Yep, I got mine working now as well (most of the commands...*). I am using RS232 though, rather than IP. When I tested it, it seemed that IP did not support concurrent connections, unlike my RS-232 set up.
> 
> 
> * Has anyone gotten the basic brightness + / - or contrast +/- commands to work yet on the 2014 JVC PJs? It appears that JVC has eliminated them, which I find hard to believe.



Great. Glad you're up and running, Axel.


I assume you guys already tried the old commands and the new projector is just ignoring it, right?


If it isn't documented, my guess is they nixed the relative commands and replaced them with the absolute commands. Manufacturers do stupid stuff like that sometimes. I'll take a look at the protocol doc again and see if anything sticks out.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## Axel


Yep, I have tried the old ones already.

 

Now the commands seemed to be more absolute. Going through the spec, it is crazy to see discrete and absolute codes for setting red gamma to individual absolute values or for panel alignments down to individual zones/colors.

On the other hand they seem to have gotten rid of the very basic commands, like contrast + / -  (again - I could set absolutes now, e.g. contrast +9, contrast +10, contrast +12, etc.). It seems like they let a bunch of engineers and/or software geeks go crazy with the spec....

 

Steve (or anybody else), please let me know in case you come across those basic codes...maybe I have missed them in the 48 page document (and the additional pages in the PJ manual).

 

Thanks!

____

Axel


----------



## shepP

Thanks for the info on that HTPC. I will give mine a try this week when my CIR receiver arrives.


----------



## deewan

Has anyone used iRule to control their Mede8er device? I have a gateway setup for the device and the gateway shows green. When I attempt to send IP signals to the Mede8er the signals show green arrows in the lower left hand corner. But not actually happens with the unit. Anyone know of a trick? This is my last device to get everything working.


----------



## Axel


deewan;

 

Unfortunately, I no longer have mine nor have I kept my notes, so here it goes from recollection:

 

- what model is it? I assume it is one of the new X3D ones.

- do you have it set to port 1024?

- IIRC, the wake up command via IP was flaky and there were discussions in the beta forum whether to include a wake up command via IP in the first place or leave it at IR only. So, long story short, can you control the Mede8er via IP, when it is already on?

 

____

Axel


----------



## ecrabb

Hey Darren,


Have you done this?


X device: System setup > Network > Remote Control ON

X2 devices: Setup > Network > Web Remote ON


Also, make sure you're using port 1024 as Axel mentioned, and HTTP gateway. HTTP gateways will always show green.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## Matt Haggart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23709394
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> A few weeks back i had posted a question about XBMC playlists wherein i wanted to know if there was any way or a macro which can directly land into xbmc playlist categories. I had created several playlists of various genre's of movies and added them to the main XBMC menu.. I was wondering if there is any way these menu's can be created on the irule page as the playlist buttons.
> 
> 
> After playing around a bit.. and help from EventGhost members I am able to do this and a lot more that i could have imagined.
> 
> Here is a sample page of my XBMC's iRule page. I am also using XBMC's web interface that is embedded as a web url within the iRule, and shows the current movie playing along with the cover, elapsed and remaining time some basic controls, also a search bar to search for movies that pops up the default apple keyboard, and a few scrolling thumbnails which directly play the movie when clicked on the thumbnails or search results. A full fledged web interface page can be opened up on pressing the xbmc logo on the top. XBMC is programmed using JSON RPC codes in EventGhost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the fullpage XBMC web interface layout, which can directly play/control movies from the thumbnail seen on the irule page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also using EventGhost for most of the functions on my HTPC page, including some basic mouse movements using eventghost's mouse plugin.
> 
> There is a fully functional keyboard integrated using eventghosts macros as well.
> 
> Clicking the Facebook and youtube buttons opens up chrome browser, and places the cursor automatically on the URL part automatically types the URL's and hits enter.. I dont need to even touch the keyboard et all for this, using the mouse cursor macro on the sides i can scroll, on the sides, top botton etc on the facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently working on adding a few more functionalities using eventghost.. will update back in few.
> 
> If properly used EventGhost is a powerful application to use for remote based applications.


This looks awesome!  I have been trying to come up with something like this.  Do you have or can you point me to some tutorials that help explain how you set up some of the connections?


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1351981/irule/8730#post_23709394
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> A few weeks back i had posted a question about XBMC playlists wherein i wanted to know if there was any way or a macro which can directly land into xbmc playlist categories. I had created several playlists of various genre's of movies and added them to the main XBMC menu.. I was wondering if there is any way these menu's can be created on the irule page as the playlist buttons.
> 
> 
> After playing around a bit.. and help from EventGhost members I am able to do this and a lot more that i could have imagined.
> 
> Here is a sample page of my XBMC's iRule page. I am also using XBMC's web interface that is embedded as a web url within the iRule, and shows the current movie playing along with the cover, elapsed and remaining time some basic controls, also a search bar to search for movies that pops up the default apple keyboard, and a few scrolling thumbnails which directly play the movie when clicked on the thumbnails or search results. A full fledged web interface page can be opened up on pressing the xbmc logo on the top. XBMC is programmed using JSON RPC codes in EventGhost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the fullpage XBMC web interface layout, which can directly play/control movies from the thumbnail seen on the irule page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also using EventGhost for most of the functions on my HTPC page, including some basic mouse movements using eventghost's mouse plugin.
> 
> There is a fully functional keyboard integrated using eventghosts macros as well.
> 
> Clicking the Facebook and youtube buttons opens up chrome browser, and places the cursor automatically on the URL part automatically types the URL's and hits enter.. I dont need to even touch the keyboard et all for this, using the mouse cursor macro on the sides i can scroll, on the sides, top botton etc on the facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently working on adding a few more functionalities using eventghost.. will update back in few.
> 
> If properly used EventGhost is a powerful application to use for remote based applications.



Wow! I really need to do this!


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24637750
> 
> 
> deewan;
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I no longer have mine nor have I kept my notes, so here it goes from recollection:
> 
> 
> - what model is it? I assume it is one of the new X3D ones.
> 
> - do you have it set to port 1024?
> 
> - IIRC, the wake up command via IP was flaky and there were discussions in the beta forum whether to include a wake up command via IP in the first place or leave it at IR only. So, long story short, can you control the Mede8er via IP, when it is already on?
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



I have the Mede8er 600X3D. I do have it setup to port 1024. If I change the port, I will get a bad gateway. When I switch the port back, the gateway will return to green. I leave the Mede8er on all the time, so getting it to pwoer off/on isn't a big concern. But even when it is powered on I can't seem to control any function via IP.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24638773
> 
> 
> Hey Darren,
> 
> 
> Have you done this?
> 
> 
> X device: System setup > Network > Remote Control ON
> 
> X2 devices: Setup > Network > Web Remote ON
> 
> 
> Also, make sure you're using port 1024 as Axel mentioned, and HTTP gateway. HTTP gateways will always show green.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SC



I do have the Setup-> Network -> Web Remote turned to one. I confirmed if that option is not set to on, it will not show a green gateway. I will triple check all my settings again tonight and hope I am having a mental lapse and missed something.


----------



## deewan

The lesson, as always, I am an idiot.







I had my Mede8er gateway under network, not HTTP. Switched it to HTTP and everything works now. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## shepP

If anyone is looking to control devices without ir controlled power switches (in my case pro-audio amplifiers, buttkicker amplifier) I have set up a IP2CC with some outlets from Middle Atlantic that are controllable with close contact relays. The model number I used was rlm-20-1ca.


I love irule!


----------



## jidelite

Looking to control my new Sony HW55es via RS232. I already have a GC-100-12 but it is about 45ft from the projector so I'm looking to run a CAT5 cable and use some RS-232 extenders over CAT5 from Monoprice - http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10105&cs_id=1010503&p_id=3598&seq=1&format=2#reviewInfo . Has anyone used these? Any help is appreciated...


jidelite


----------



## Mark P

Has anyone made a pop up timer, We have a haze maker that takes roughly 8 minutes to "heat up" when I press the insteon outlet to fire it up during live performances I would like an 8 minute counter sized small below the Haze button on iRule remote GUI to tell me I can hit the haze remote


----------



## Club Chapin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shepP*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24650907
> 
> 
> If anyone is looking to control devices without ir controlled power switches (in my case pro-audio amplifiers, buttkicker amplifier) I have set up a IP2CC with some outlets from Middle Atlantic that are controllable with close contact relays. The model number I used was rlm-20-1ca.
> 
> 
> I love irule!



I've done similar before with Xantech outlets.
http://www.xantech.com/Controls/ControllersSwitches/ControllersSwitchers/AC1/ 
http://www.xantech.com/Controls/ControllersSwitches/ControllersSwitchers/AC2/


----------



## Larry M

I added an Aton DLA 6 to control audio in different rooms. In order to work with IRule and a GC IP2IR, I need to add an Aton GC-CGX cable. Do you recommend I add a Xantech 789-44 connecting block?


----------



## snickers1

I am sure this ? has been asked and did search for it but i have find a good solution


I use my movies as for my movies collection and when i watch a movie i go through my Dune player


so my ? is is there way to see my movie collection on irule and be able to launch the movie from irule?


----------



## Bacon13

Does the Dune player have a web interface? If so, you could put that into a window in iRule. That way you could view and control it.


I do something similar for my Denon. I use the web interface to launch Pandora, that way I can see what is playing on the tablet.


----------



## snickers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24670315
> 
> 
> Does the Dune player have a web interface? If so, you could put that into a window in iRule. That way you could view and control it.
> 
> 
> I do something similar for my Denon. I use the web interface to launch Pandora, that way I can see what is playing on the tablet.



there is no web interface for the dune but mymovies has a ipad app that in it you specify an external player ie the dune play but not sure how you get that into the irule app


----------



## ggavigli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Club Chapin*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24652451
> 
> 
> I've done similar before with Xantech outlets.
> http://www.xantech.com/Controls/ControllersSwitches/ControllersSwitchers/AC1/
> http://www.xantech.com/Controls/ControllersSwitches/ControllersSwitchers/AC2/



Just ordered a couple of the AC1s from amazon for $16 a piece. Haven't received yet so can't say you'll actually get an AC1. The picture is wrong and my instinct is I'm going to get hosed but for $16 it is worth a try.

http://www.amazon.com/XANTECH-AC1-Controlled-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B000NU0T62/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398970135&sr=8-1&keywords=xantech+ac-1 


(not sure what the rules are for posting links to amazon, if this isn't appropriate I will remove)


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snickers1*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24669831
> 
> 
> I am sure this ? has been asked and did search for it but i have find a good solution
> 
> 
> I use my movies as for my movies collection and when i watch a movie i go through my Dune player
> 
> 
> so my ? is is there way to see my movie collection on irule and be able to launch the movie from irule?



You can create one yourself with a fair amount of ease if you've got some web and database experience, but there are limitations that need to be worked around. See my posts here and here for more information.


----------



## Displaced Husker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ggavigli*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24670971
> 
> 
> Just ordered a couple of the AC1s from amazon for $16 a piece. Haven't received yet so can't say you'll actually get an AC1. The picture is wrong and my instinct is I'm going to get hosed but for $16 it is worth a try.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/XANTECH-AC1-Controlled-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B000NU0T62/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398970135&sr=8-1&keywords=xantech+ac-1
> 
> 
> (not sure what the rules are for posting links to amazon, if this isn't appropriate I will remove)



I have one of these that works fine. http://www.smarthome.com/43998/Bits-Limited-LEG3-Energy-Saving-Smart-Strip-with-Volt-Sensing/p.aspx 

For a triggered outlet to run an amp on zone two.


----------



## heffneil

Has anyone created a keyboard in iRule? If so can you let me know what images you used for the keyboard itself?


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24673800
> 
> 
> Has anyone created a keyboard in iRule? If so can you let me know what images you used for the keyboard itself?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



There are quite a few keyboard libraries under COMMUNITY tab.




Alex


----------



## heffneil

I looked and searched for Keyboard in the community images library but nothing came up for me?! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## mc1263

Guys. Newbie here. I can't get the dang thing to work.


I have new Denon AVRx2000

Trial version of Irule

I have set up "denon AVR main zones" as a device

I have set up (successfully) the AVR as a gateway.


I have tested power and volume buttons. No luck.


What am I doing wrong?


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mc1263*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24676117
> 
> 
> Guys. Newbie here. I can't get the dang thing to work.
> 
> 
> I have new Denon AVRx2000
> 
> Trial version of Irule
> 
> I have set up "denon AVR main zones" as a device
> 
> I have set up (successfully) the AVR as a gateway.
> 
> 
> I have tested power and volume buttons. No luck.
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



Hard to say. I have a X4000 and it works great. I assume you went into the Denon setup and set the IP Control to "always on". Are you using port 23 in your gateway and have the correct IP address. Always a good idea to use a static ip for devices where possible. I'm using "Denon AVR All Models Main Zone RS232/TCP" device codes.


----------



## mc1263

Thank you. My issue was that I had selected the IR codes rather than the IP codes. With the correct device selected, volume control test works great.


My new questions are these. 1. I think I need a "control Denon" panel in addition to the activities like "watch TV"? For that matter, I think I need independent control of each device. Is there such a thing?


2. I only did a quick look, but I saw mute on and off, but not mute toggle. Power on and off but not power toggle. Is this correct for the Denon?


3. I have read the advice to set a static address, but I cannot find that option on my Denon. Any advice on this?


Thanks again.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mc1263*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24676871
> 
> 
> Thank you. My issue was that I had selected the IR codes rather than the IP codes. With the correct device selected, volume control test works great.
> 
> 
> My new questions are these. 1. I think I need a "control Denon" panel in addition to the activities like "watch TV"? For that matter, I think I need independent control of each device. Is there such a thing?
> 
> 
> 2. I only did a quick look, but I saw mute on and off, but not mute toggle. Power on and off but not power toggle. Is this correct for the Denon?
> 
> 
> 3. I have read the advice to set a static address, but I cannot find that option on my Denon. Any advice on this?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



It's a matter of personal preference. For simplicity of use (my 4 year old knows how to run iRule), I stick with Activity based GUI. However, I do have a settings button that takes me to pages I created to get into and navigate the menus on my AVR and TV.




Alex


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mc1263*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24676871
> 
> 
> Thank you. My issue was that I had selected the IR codes rather than the IP codes. With the correct device selected, volume control test works great.
> 
> 
> My new questions are these. 1. I think I need a "control Denon" panel in addition to the activities like "watch TV"? For that matter, I think I need independent control of each device. Is there such a thing?
> 
> 
> 2. I only did a quick look, but I saw mute on and off, but not mute toggle. Power on and off but not power toggle. Is this correct for the Denon?
> 
> 
> 3. I have read the advice to set a static address, but I cannot find that option on my Denon. Any advice on this?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



I too like having device pages to access advanced settings that don't need to be on the basic navigation page. Things like surround modes or projector settings. I'm in the process of completely redoing my set-up to incorporate all the new features (I've been saying that for a while now) and will probably have a settings button on each activity page that will take me to the most important device settings with further links to specific devices.


I ran into that Denon mute toggle issue as well. Seems they don't have an IP command for toggle, just on and off. I wound up having the mute button on the remote turn mute on and then to unmute, I turn the volume up or down a level (this unmutes the receiver). This is clunky at best, but works - maybe Denon will add a mute toggle to the codes in the future.


To set a static address in the Denon - go to Settings > Network > Settings > and then turn DHCP off and input the IP address you want.


EDIT: Now that I think about the mute issue a little bit - I think variables may be able to simulate a toggle button.


----------



## jswalcott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stpaulboy*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24677988
> 
> 
> I too like having device pages to access advanced settings that don't need to be on the basic navigation page. Things like surround modes or projector settings. I'm in the process of completely redoing my set-up to incorporate all the new features (I've been saying that for a while now) and will probably have a settings button on each activity page that will take me to the most important device settings with further links to specific devices.
> 
> 
> I ran into that Denon mute toggle issue as well. Seems they don't have an IP command for toggle, just on and off. I wound up having the mute button on the remote turn mute on and then to unmute, I turn the volume up or down a level (this unmutes the receiver). This is clunky at best, but works - maybe Denon will add a mute toggle to the codes in the future.
> 
> 
> To set a static address in the Denon - go to Settings > Network > Settings > and then turn DHCP off and input the IP address you want.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now that I think about the mute issue a little bit - I think variables may be able to simulate a toggle button.



To address the mute issue - use the toggle command in iRule to address this - set the parameter "toggle commands" to yes, then (in my case) drop both the "mute on" and "mute off" on the button. The toggle commands parameter is in the properties box. Press once it executes the first command (mute on); press again, it executes the second command (mute off); and so on. Works great!


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mc1263*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24676871
> 
> 
> 1. I think I need a "control Denon" panel in addition to the activities like "watch TV"? For that matter, I think I need independent control of each device. Is there such a thing?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.




I also use an activity based system and build the Denon commands into it, so when you push the "music" button, iRule turns off my projector, turns on the Denon, sets the Denon to Stereo and opens a panel with more options (CD, Pandora, etc)


I have a Denon drawer on the bottom of each page that I can open. In there I have the buttons to navigate through the menus and the various surround modes. If you want independent control of all your devices, then just add those buttons to the drawer and have it be different for each page based on the devices you are controlling at that time. For example. If you are watching TV, in the drawer you can have buttons for your Denon, TV / Projector and Cable Box. If you go to a movie page, that drawer can get rid of the Cable Box buttons and add BluRay buttons.


Hope that helps.


----------



## stpaulboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jswalcott*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24678377
> 
> 
> To address the mute issue - use the toggle command in iRule to address this - set the parameter "toggle commands" to yes, then (in my case) drop both the "mute on" and "mute off" on the button. The toggle commands parameter is in the properties box. Press once it executes the first command (mute on); press again, it executes the second command (mute off); and so on. Works great!



Thanks for that tip. Just a made a quick mod and it works perfectly. Been using iRule since 2010 when I had it on an original iphone. That was too small for my taste and moved to a Kindel Fire when they came out (ipad was both too big and too expensive). Got lazy and did not keep up with the mods as the new goodies arrived. Really need to spend some time and get my set up updated.


Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Gator99

So just getting started with iRule on my Nexus 5 and 7 - nice app. My problem is that on my Pioneer VSX-1023k I cannot get the ip codes for tuner presets (actually any tuner commands) to work and iRule support has basically said to call Pioneer (see here: http://support.iruleathome.com/customer/en/portal/questions/6483319-pioneer-vsx-1-23k-ip-control?new=6483319 ).



As a very long time member (though not as active) I thought I would see if any of you have experienced this.


Thanks


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jidelite*  /t/1351981/irule/9750#post_24651890
> 
> 
> Looking to control my new Sony HW55es via RS232. I already have a GC-100-12 but it is about 45ft from the projector so I'm looking to run a CAT5 cable and use some RS-232 extenders over CAT5 from Monoprice - http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10105&cs_id=1010503&p_id=3598&seq=1&format=2#reviewInfo . Has anyone used these? Any help is appreciated...
> 
> 
> jidelite



Did not see a reply to this. If there is no length limitation for RS-232, could you just use RJ-45 to RS-232 adapters? I have some examples in the Digi PortServer setup guide linked in my signature.


I hope this helps.


Mark


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24691425
> 
> 
> Did not see a reply to this. If there is no length limitation for RS-232, could you just use RJ-45 to RS-232 adapters? I have some examples in the Digi PortServer setup guide linked in my signature.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Mark



Depends on Baud Rate:

http://forums.parallax.com/showthread.php/119463-How-long-of-cable-for-rs232-can-be-acceptable 


RS485 goes longer distances but typically used in HVAC and lighting controllers.


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9750_50#post_24691425
> 
> 
> Did not see a reply to this. If there is no length limitation for RS-232, could you just use RJ-45 to RS-232 adapters? I have some examples in the Digi PortServer setup guide linked in my signature.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Mark



giomania, thanks for the follow-up and a great guide! I did purchase a bunch of these (male & female) http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?pg_no2=3&c_id=104&cp_id=10415&cs_id=1041501&p_id=1152&sortby=&period=&rating=&seq=1&format=4#feedback and made a few Null and Straight cables. This was way cheaper than what I had originally thought about. Have not actually tested my RS232 connection to the HW55es yet cause my GC-100 has old firmware and can't do a 38400 baud rate which I hear is required to communicate. Decide to just order an iTach IP2SL - in the mean time I'll just use IR (but my IR IN doesn't seem to be working so now I'm using an emitter)...


thanks,

jidelite


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jidelite*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24692160
> 
> 
> giomania, thanks for the follow-up and a great guide! I did purchase a bunch of these (male & female) http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?pg_no2=3&c_id=104&cp_id=10415&cs_id=1041501&p_id=1152&sortby=&period=&rating=&seq=1&format=4#feedback and made a few Null and Straight cables. This was way cheaper than what I had originally thought about. Have not actually tested my RS232 connection to the HW55es yet cause my GC-100 has old firmware and can't do a 38400 baud rate which I hear is required to communicate. Decide to just order an iTach IP2SL - in the mean time I'll just use IR (but my IR IN doesn't seem to be working so now I'm using an emitter)...
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jidelite



I always (mistakenly) assumed that all device 3.5mm (1/8") IR inputs were compatible. I learned a couple of years ago that was not the case, as the signal voltages and the 3.5mm (1/8") plug configurations can vary between IR distribution systems (Niles, Xantech, etc.) and device manufacturers. It was a frustrating and enlightening experience!


Now I know to check the specs before adding control new gear that has a plug on the back.


Mark


----------



## petercw2

Not too long ago in at Target, I found a set of 12' LED flat rope lighting on sale for $40.

It's a rubbery material and I ended up installing to the underside lip of my riser for the 2nd row of seats.

It works great, better yet it came with a RF credit card sized remote that allows me to do all sorts of color, dim, flash, disco-like changes.

I am assuming it is RF, but don't know for sure because I can't find any documentation about it, even on the Philips lighting site.


looks similar to this:
 



I am wondering if there is any way to integrate this into my iRule setup?

because it's a RF based system I am assuming there isn't an easy way, nor can I find any of the codes needed

to control the lights even if I could find a way to go from IR to RF to speak to the box that receives the commands..


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24697537
> 
> 
> Not too long ago in at Target, I found a set of 12' LED flat rope lighting on sale for $40.
> 
> It's a rubbery material and I ended up installing to the underside lip of my riser for the 2nd row of seats.
> 
> It works great, better yet it came with a RF credit card sized remote that allows me to do all sorts of color, dim, flash, disco-like changes.
> 
> I am assuming it is RF, but don't know for sure because I can't find any documentation about it, even on the Philips lighting site.
> 
> 
> looks similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if there is any way to integrate this into my iRule setup?
> 
> because it's a RF based system I am assuming there isn't an easy way, nor can I find any of the codes needed
> 
> to control the lights even if I could find a way to go from IR to RF to speak to the box that receives the commands..



Are you sure it's RF? I have what sounds like the same Philips LED strip setup, but it is IR. (I got mine at Costco) Mine came with an IR eye that has a 6" or so pigtail on it.


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24697715
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's RF? I have what sounds like the same Philips LED strip setup, but it is IR. (I got mine at Costco) Mine came with an IR eye that has a 6" or so pigtail on it.



pretty sure, although the only test I have is that I can go to another room and turn on and off the lights.. the rope LED's connect to a transformer that I plug into the wall..


is there a way to know for sure if something is IR vs RF?


----------



## isisyodin

I was thinking the same... RF doesn't sound like something used on lights like these. Moreover, typically credit card remotes are IR.

If they are IR (point and check with your phone's camera the front of the remote while pressing a button) you can teach the commands to iRule.


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isisyodin*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24697791
> 
> 
> If they are IR (point and check with your phone's camera the front of the remote while pressing a button) you can teach the commands to iRule.



FYI, that doesn't work if you use an iPhone camera. you should be safe with any digital camera, not safe with an iPhone camera.


----------



## snickers1

Well i finally had some time to play with irule some more


first let just say this i have been exploring home automation software for some time proabably ever since i started my theater build over two years ago.


1 a triel version of homeseer = was not for me to much of learning curve i think


2. considered having a dealer install control 4 in the basement / theater and just call it day and be done with it. Being a true diy'er this could have been a hard pill to swallow.


3. cinermar, This i actually like very much and was/is the solution i was going to use (more on that part later) this one also has pretty big learning curve (at least for me anyway )


4. Irule , i play around with the trial version and it was more my speeed with programing and figuring it out. My biggest issue was getting movie cover art into irule

after searching and looking for a way to do it with xvmc and yes i know it can be done and yes i know it can be done with jriver.... just stick with me here for second and you will see both these options would not work for me.

my current equipment .... onkyo reciever, outlaw 7125 amp , blu-ray player and a ***DUNE player*** there is the show stoper for xbmc and jriver ....both of which do not support external players like a Dune player. so now what !!!

and trust me i searched and searched and yes another member chimed in and said i could use my mymovies and create a dynamic webpage ...again more programing that is beyond me.


so what did i do ..... well if you have stuck with me thus far you realize i own to autmation programs irule and cinemar .... instead i excepting the fact i can only use one, why not use both and why not solve my cover art issue.


so here we go cinermar has a dune driver so with dvd lobby i can browse my moves and tv shows , i can lunch them from cinermar and they play through my dune.

i also use the plex driver in cinemar to looks at movies stored on my qnap nas and will updates the library every night so everything stays up to date.


next cinemar has neat app called mainlobby designer which basically creates webpages that uses web browser on your ipad or even web browser on your pc or mac ....


irule will let you diplay a webpage !!!!!


so i created a custom page through cinermar and then pulled it into irule and it works perfectly !!!!


did i go to the extreme to get what i wanted yes do i recommmed this approach i dunno if your as picky as me and cover art is important to you like it is to me then maybe it is not such a bad route to take



here is some screen shots of what i got so far



my irule welcome page for the theater/bar and entertainment area

 



this the movie page which intern has has entrance's the turn everything on

at the bottom there is drawer page so all i do swipe at the bottom of the page and it take me to the dvd cover art

 


 



i can also filter my movies and tv shows and at the top the page i just hit play and bam the movie starts

 



 




with tv series i can even choose which episode


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isisyodin*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24697791
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same... RF doesn't sound like something used on lights like these. Moreover, typically credit card remotes are IR.
> 
> If they are IR (point and check with your phone's camera the front of the remote while pressing a button) you can teach the commands to iRule.



the remote is almost identical to this one

 


If it is IR, where would I go about finding the codes to control it with my iRule?


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9700_100#post_24697715
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's RF? I have what sounds like the same Philips LED strip setup, but it is IR. (I got mine at Costco) Mine came with an IR eye that has a 6" or so pigtail on it.



Would you happen to have the Costco item number so I can check stock at the Costco's near me?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giomania*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24704550
> 
> 
> Would you happen to have the Costco item number so I can check stock at the Costco's near me?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mark



Looks like what I have is Sylvania, not Philips. Here is the exact setup I have.

http://costcocouple.com/sylvania-mosaic-led-flexible-light-kit/ 


Jeff


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24704684
> 
> 
> Looks like what I have is Sylvania, not Philips. Here is the exact setup I have.
> 
> http://costcocouple.com/sylvania-mosaic-led-flexible-light-kit/
> 
> 
> Jeff



that is very similar to the Phillips setup I have. Were you able to find codes to be able to control it with iRule?


----------



## petercw2

I was using a retina display iPad I had from work, but have changed jobs and only have a iPad1 at my disposal.


Is there any easy way to port over my retina setup into a regular iPad resolution?


I realize I will probably have to re-create the art for the proper dimensions, but how can I cut/paste the commands/links/etc?


Is that do-able?


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24703138
> 
> 
> the remote is almost identical to this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is IR, where would I go about finding the codes to control it with my iRule?



Use an iTach IR gateway and learn the IR commands. That is who I taught my system the IR commands for the LED kit I have installed on my screen. Download iLearn and follow the directions on the iRule webpage.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24706657
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Use an iTach IR gateway and learn the IR commands. That is who I taught my system the IR commands for the LED kit I have installed on my screen. Download iLearn and follow the directions on the iRule webpage.


 

 

Yep, that would be my suggestion as well. Changes are the codes will not be in the database.

 

____

Axel


----------



## petercw2

I had no idea about iLearn before this board, so once again, kudos to the AVS family for being awesome.

but I can't get it to read a code to save my life.. once again, searching the boards I found:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andymo*  /t/1351981/irule/8340#post_23263600
> 
> 
> From my experience the iTach reader is crap because it is installed poorly. I believe mine was pointing "up" in the unit.
> 
> 
> Quick workaround is to use the circuit board out of it's case.



This was tremendously helpful, but I'm still having issues.


Sliding my board out, this is what I see.

 



But I still am not getting any codes to show up in iLearn... pointing my remote straight at that little thing, and getting nothing.


I think my issue is w/ iLearn. Comparing what I see to the tutorial on iRule, when I pick iTach Learner in the app, I get "iTach IP2IR' instead of "iTech Learner" which is shown in the screen shot of the tutorial. 


What I am supposed to see:
 


What I am actually seeing:
 



I will now add that I have tried both Win and OSX versions of iLearn and am unable to get any codes returned.


I'm assuming I am missing something obvious, but I'd appreciate any thoughts and/or suggestions.

thanks


----------



## petercw2

well, now I am wholly confused because i realized that I should try a remote other than the one for the LED rope lights (the credit card remote shown earlier).


when I use another remote, from like a receiver, it works. the code shows in iLearn.


the different between the two, and this is going to highlight my lack of understanding here, is the LED remote has a clear bulb that flashes a red light when I press a button.. the other also has a clear bulb at it's end, but whatever it's emitting is invisible.. .


I'm guessing the LED remote isn't compatible?


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24707482
> 
> 
> well, now I am wholly confused because i realized that I should try a remote other than the one for the LED rope lights (the credit card remote shown earlier).
> 
> 
> when I use another remote, from like a receiver, it works. the code shows in iLearn.
> 
> 
> the different between the two, and this is going to highlight my lack of understanding here, is the LED remote has a clear bulb that flashes a red light when I press a button.. the other also has a clear bulb at it's end, but whatever it's emitting is invisible.. .
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the LED remote isn't compatible?



I am betting the battery in the credit card remote is dead. The battery in my LED remote lasted about 2 weeks before it died completely. Replace the battery and I bet you get it to work.


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24708758
> 
> 
> I am betting the battery in the credit card remote is dead. The battery in my LED remote lasted about 2 weeks before it died completely. Replace the battery and I bet you get it to work.



Sorry to clog up the forum with my remote drama...


but after a bunch of testing, emailing and deductive reasoning, I believe that somehow I ended up with the one model of LED flex rope lighting that uses RF and not IR.


I can get iLearn to work with other remotes, the remote for my lights works great... so great, in fact, is how I've come to decide its RF.. I can go to another room, press the emitter and hide it against my leg - and it still works.


so, much todo about nothing. thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## ashitaka

Hi, I just bought an iRule basic license and I have set it up to control my HTPC Windows Media Center.


It costs a lot to ship an iTach to my location so I am considering using my computer as a RS232 gateway. I understand that the application TCP2Serial allows you use a computer as a gateway to control devices via RS232. As my computer's motherboard doesn't have any serial ports, do you know if I could use a USB to RS232 converter plugged into my computer for this purpose?


Thanks.


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doug Balentine*  /t/1351981/irule/9400_100#post_24263330
> 
> 
> Is anyone controlling a Tivo Mini via IP? Does it work like the main Tivo box and uses port 31339? I have enabled the Tivo Mini to be controlled over the network but cannot connect using port 31339 using iRule on an Android device. The Android Tivo app will not connect to the Tivo Mini but the IOS Tivo app will. If you are able to control Tivo MIni with iRule, let me know if you are doing it on an IOS or Android device... Thanks...



Doug,


I am getting a Roamio Pro and three Mini's, so I was just wondering if you ever resolved this connection issue with the Android app?


Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Sam Ash

Apart from AV gear in a home theatre room, is it possible to control lights without investing in a controller (e.g. Z-wave Controller like Vera Lite) and Z-Wave dimmer devices ? Are there any miniature dimmer devices that can be applied behind regular wall-based light switches and work via WiFi and controlled directly by iRule ?


All I want is the ability to light-up on movie pause and light-down on resume.


----------



## petercw2

Is there any way to work the system so when you press a source button on one screen (let's say "DVD" on the main screen) and when it switches to the DVD screen the associated button shows as "selected"?


ie: in the image library there are icons that come in unpressed, pressed, and selected versions.


How do you manage the "selected' version so that it shows properly after use?


does any of that make sense?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24715450
> 
> 
> Is there any way to work the system so when you press a source button on one screen (let's say "DVD" on the main screen) and when it switches to the DVD screen the associated button shows as "selected"?
> 
> 
> ie: in the image library there are icons that come in unpressed, pressed, and selected versions.
> 
> 
> How do you manage the "selected' version so that it shows properly after use?
> 
> 
> does any of that make sense?




Take a look at the manual: video.iruleathome.com/training/UserManual.pdf 





Alex


----------



## Displaced Husker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24715930
> 
> 
> Take a look at the manual: video.iruleathome.com/training/UserManual.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I have a iRule it is really pretty cool. But Alex and the other people,at iRule need to stop treating us,like idiots. Look at the manual is not a good response. Your manual is not that good and if you want to market your product to non- intergrators you need to treat us non-geeks with some respect


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24715930
> 
> 
> Take a look at the manual: video.iruleathome.com/training/UserManual.pdf



thanks.. but page 139 of the manual really doesn't answer my question.


What i'm trying to solve against is having the "selected" state show appropriately for each screen.


Currently I can only get an icon to show a "selected" state on the screen in which I pressed it originally.


So when I press DVD on the main screen, and the iRule switches to the DVD panel, that icon is not showing as "selected" on that panel.

how do I connect the two so this is represent itself accurately?


thanks for any assistance.

_Let me add: Alex and Husker both have valid points. Everyone should read the iRule manual, I have read the manual, but the manual kinda stinks. The app and builder have FAR more capabilities and details the manual doesn't begin to scratch.

So, "read the manual" or "use search" can be a frustrating response for a more novice user as myself. While I love AVS, it's one inherit flaw is the concept that someone new/novice could really filter thru 327 pages of a single thread to find very specific answers. The search functionality doesn't always solve for that, and neither does reading the manual. So, guys like myself will sometime ask questions others of you more advanced users probably roll your eyes about and feel the need to reply "read the manual". Seriously, try searching for the question I am asking here. It does not compute.


again, thanks for the assistance. this is a great community, and glad to be a part of it since 2001._[/I]


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24716515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24715930
> 
> 
> Take a look at the manual: video.iruleathome.com/training/UserManual.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.. but page 139 of the manual really doesn't answer my question.
> 
> 
> What i'm trying to solve against is having the "selected" state show appropriately for each screen.
> 
> 
> Currently I can only get an icon to show a "selected" state on the screen in which I pressed it originally.
> 
> 
> So when I press DVD on the main screen, and the iRule switches to the DVD panel, that icon is not showing as "selected" on that panel.
> 
> how do I connect the two so this is represent itself accurately?
> 
> 
> thanks for any assistance.
> 
> 
> --snip--
Click to expand...

Do you have the IDENTICAL group name listed in the "select groups tags" field for the matching buttons on each page? That is what links them together. I remember having a tough time getting the values to stay entered in the builder. Double click the button after entering the group name to make sure it has not vanished.


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24717525
> 
> 
> Do you have the IDENTICAL group name listed in the "select groups tags" field for the matching buttons on each page? That is what links them together. I remember having a tough time getting the values to stay entered in the builder. Double click the button after entering the group name to make sure it has not vanished.



Ah, ok.. can you help explain "group tags"? Where would I get those values? This is the part I'm missing on.


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24717544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24717525
> 
> 
> Do you have the IDENTICAL group name listed in the "select groups tags" field for the matching buttons on each page? That is what links them together. I remember having a tough time getting the values to stay entered in the builder. Double click the button after entering the group name to make sure it has not vanished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ok.. can you help explain "group tags"? Where would I get those values? This is the part I'm missing on.
Click to expand...

Certainly.


When you double click on a button in builder, it opens a configuration window where you assign the Default, Pressed, and Selected images. To the right of the selected images are "select group tags" and "deselect groups tags" text entry boxes. If the value in the "select groups tags" is the same for any two buttons in the handset, they will display the "selected" images after either one is pressed.


The "deselect groups tags" is used if you need to do something more advanced with deselecting - I just leave it blank and it works for my situation.


I hope this helps.


----------



## mborner

Peter, are you looking for a solution similar to this?

 
 
 
 


You still need to create (or use the database graphics) 2 different images, one selected state, and one unselected state. However, you would *not use the "button image states" function of iRule*. You would simply place the selected state image on the page in which you want the button to appear selected. For example, in the images I posted above, the selected "Denon" button only appears on the Denon page. On all other pages, you would use the non-selected Denon image. The same goes for all the other sources.


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24717580
> 
> 
> When you double click on a button in builder, it opens a configuration window where you assign the Default, Pressed, and Selected images. To the right of the selected images are "select group tags" and "deselect groups tags" text entry boxes. If the value in the "select groups tags" is the same for any two buttons in the handset, they will display the "selected" images after either one is pressed.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24717582
> 
> 
> Peter, are you looking for a solution similar to this?



Eureka... this is exactly what I needed to understand and know... thank you to you both.


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24717582
> 
> 
> Peter, are you looking for a solution similar to this?
> 
> 
> --snip--
> 
> 
> You still need to create (or use the database graphics) 2 different images, one selected state, and one unselected state. However, you would *not use the "button image states" function of iRule*. You would simply place the selected state image on the page in which you want the button to appear selected. For example, in the images I posted above, the selected "Denon" button only appears on the Denon page. On all other pages, you would use the non-selected Denon image. The same goes for all the other sources.


While that does indeed work, it is rather tedious to have to configure the same buttons multiple times for every page. It is far simpler to put the buttons in a pinned drawer and use selected image groups. It is also much easier to make changes later as your system grows.


----------



## petercw2

jg.


in my case I have the source buttons on a main page, but on the actual source panels they are in the left drawer... I think i've figured out that if I get the blue ray button the same "br1" select group tag value both on the main page and in the drawer, I'm hopeful that will cause the selected version of the icon to appear in the drawer when on the bluray panel...


we'll see.


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24717785
> 
> 
> jg.
> 
> 
> in my case I have the source buttons on a main page, but on the actual source panels they are in the left drawer... I think i've figured out that if I get the blue ray button the same "br1" select group tag value both on the main page and in the drawer, I'm hopeful that will cause the selected version of the icon to appear in the drawer when on the bluray panel...
> 
> 
> we'll see.


That is exactly how mine is configured - source buttons on the main page but all others use a drawer. Group tags works perfectly in this situation.


Good luck!


----------



## mborner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24717752
> 
> 
> While that does indeed work, it is rather tedious to have to configure the same buttons multiple times for every page. It is far simpler to put the buttons in a pinned drawer and use selected image groups. It is also much easier to make changes later as your system grows.


this may be true but I had my configuration finished long before this feature arrived in iRule.


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mborner*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24717923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24717752
> 
> 
> While that does indeed work, it is rather tedious to have to configure the same buttons multiple times for every page. It is far simpler to put the buttons in a pinned drawer and use selected image groups. It is also much easier to make changes later as your system grows.
> 
> 
> 
> this may be true but I had my configuration finished long before this feature arrived in iRule.
Click to expand...

Me too. But when I went to make some changes I found it easier to scrap it and replace it with a drawer.


----------



## Bacon13

hmmm, now you have me reconsidering how I am doing it. I have an android tablet and this feature is pretty new for android. I have it setup with a separate drawer for each page, which is a pain if you want to make any changes. I may be doing some tinkering tonight... It's always something...


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bacon13*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24718609
> 
> 
> hmmm, now you have me reconsidering how I am doing it. I have an android tablet and this feature is pretty new for android. I have it setup with a separate drawer for each page, which is a pain if you want to make any changes. I may be doing some tinkering tonight... It's always something...


Here are a few more details from my setup that might spark some thought... My objective was to minimize duplication to make future changes/additions easier to perform.


In my setup I have three drawers that are common to all source panels. The look is similar to what mborner posted up above with one addition. On the left I have a pinned drawer with the various sources. On the right I have a pinned drawer with receiver volume controls. On the bottom I have an unpinned drawer that I can swipe up and get quick access to lighting. The lighting drawer has a solid background so it covers existing controls when it is open - without this it can get confusion to tell which buttons are in the drawer vs on the panel.


I have the lighting drawer pinned on my main page with the background image removed using "Set Variable" so that the main panel background image shows through. You can't even tell it is a drawer.


Have fun!


ETA: Nice job on the Bacon Dome Bar and Theater!


----------



## Bacon13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24718894
> 
> 
> Here are a few more details from my setup that might spark some thought... My objective was to minimize duplication to make future changes/additions easier to perform.
> 
> 
> In my setup I have three drawers that are common to all source panels. The look is similar to what mborner posted up above with one addition. On the left I have a pinned drawer with the various sources. On the right I have a pinned drawer with receiver volume controls. On the bottom I have an unpinned drawer that I can swipe up and get quick access to lighting. The lighting drawer has a solid background so it covers existing controls when it is open - without this it can get confusion to tell which buttons are in the drawer vs on the panel.
> 
> 
> I have the lighting drawer pinned on my main page with the background image removed using "Set Variable" so that the main panel background image shows through. You can't even tell it is a drawer.
> 
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> 
> ETA: Nice job on the Bacon Dome Bar and Theater!



Thanks for the compliment. We're still adding the finishing touches. Just had the pool table installed last week.


I also use 3 drawers. Right for volume, bottom is unpinned with receiver controls (soon to be lights as well) and left is for activity buttons. Right now I have a different activitiy drawer for each activity so there are only 4 working ones right now, (movie, TV, music and Wii). I like the idea of using the different state images to unclutter my builder.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24716515
> 
> 
> thanks.. but page 139 of the manual really doesn't answer my question.
> 
> 
> What i'm trying to solve against is having the "selected" state show appropriately for each screen.
> 
> 
> Currently I can only get an icon to show a "selected" state on the screen in which I pressed it originally.
> 
> 
> So when I press DVD on the main screen, and the iRule switches to the DVD panel, that icon is not showing as "selected" on that panel.
> 
> how do I connect the two so this is represent itself accurately?
> 
> 
> thanks for any assistance.
> 
> _Let me add: Alex and Husker both have valid points. Everyone should read the iRule manual, I have read the manual, but the manual kinda stinks. The app and builder have FAR more capabilities and details the manual doesn't begin to scratch.
> 
> So, "read the manual" or "use search" can be a frustrating response for a more novice user as myself. While I love AVS, it's one inherit flaw is the concept that someone new/novice could really filter thru 327 pages of a single thread to find very specific answers. The search functionality doesn't always solve for that, and neither does reading the manual. So, guys like myself will sometime ask questions others of you more advanced users probably roll your eyes about and feel the need to reply "read the manual". Seriously, try searching for the question I am asking here. It does not compute.
> 
> 
> again, thanks for the assistance. this is a great community, and glad to be a part of it since 2001._[/I]



You have to put all the objects in the same Selected group across panels. So if you have DTV activity button on Panel 1 and also have DTV activity button on a different panel, you have to put both of these buttons to have the same Selected group. All the Activity buttons will have the same Deselected group.


----------



## Bacon13

Do you have to use the same button image on all pages? Or just have all of the objects in the same Selected group? Cause I use a different activity button style on the home page than I do on the Activity pages.


----------



## Bacon13

nevermind. Figured it out. You just have to use the same tags.


----------



## ekkoville




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgyenese*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24718894
> 
> 
> Here are a few more details from my setup that might spark some thought... My objective was to minimize duplication to make future changes/additions easier to perform.
> 
> 
> In my setup I have three drawers that are common to all source panels. The look is similar to what mborner posted up above with one addition. On the left I have a pinned drawer with the various sources. On the right I have a pinned drawer with receiver volume controls. On the bottom I have an unpinned drawer that I can swipe up and get quick access to lighting. The lighting drawer has a solid background so it covers existing controls when it is open - without this it can get confusion to tell which buttons are in the drawer vs on the panel.
> 
> 
> I have the lighting drawer pinned on my main page with the background image removed using "Set Variable" so that the main panel background image shows through. You can't even tell it is a drawer.
> 
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> 
> ETA: Nice job on the Bacon Dome Bar and Theater!



Could you post some screen shots of this? I like the concept you have but would like to see how I could change some of my setup.


----------



## jgyenese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24720706
> 
> 
> Could you post some screen shots of this? I like the concept you have but would like to see how I could change some of my setup.


Certainly.


Here is a view of my Main page in iRule builder. The only drawer on this page is my lighting drawer at the bottom. It is pinned open and in the entrance has its background removed so that the blue background is all you see behind the lighting controls. At run time it looks as if the lighting controls were placed on the page directly.
 


Here is how to remove the background from the drawer. First, select the background image and assign a variable to the "image id"field.
 


Then assign "0000000" to the value in the entrance like this. (Note: You also have to similarly reassign the background image in the entrance of all other panels that use the drawer.)
 


Here is what a typical source page looks like. The left edge with source selection buttons is a pinned drawer, as is the right edge with the receiver volume controls. Both have no background images. You can see the handle for the lighting drawer at the bottom.
 


To get the selected source indicator lights synchronized on the main page and in the left hand drawer, double click the buttons and make sure the configuration looks something like this. The critical part is getting the group tag, "WatchTV" in my case, to be the same for each button. After hitting the close button, double-click again and verify that the value has not been lost by the Builder - it seemed to have some issues when I last used it, but it has been a while.
 


Let me know if there is anything else I can help with.


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24720706
> 
> 
> Could you post some screen shots of this? I like the concept you have but would like to see how I could change some of my setup.



ekkoville did a great write-up on how to make the drawer. Here is another example of the same thing. I have my sources in a pinned drawer on the left. Volume on a pinned drawer on the right. And in a sliding drawer on the bottom I have light control and temperature control.


With the bottom drawer closed....
 


With the bottom drawer open...


----------



## snickers1

need some help with using global flex and rs232 commands to control the projector (panasonic ae8000u)


i have the globals cache hard wired into the network and i can to the page and i have it setup correctly i think

 


when i try to sent a command via irule like power on the projector nothing at all happens


not sure what i am missing


----------



## petercw2

So, I see that Nest is now available as a automation module, but it is an add-on purchase?


I'm confused because the notice about the new module is mentioned on the iRule release notes page as,


> Quote:
> This isn't the officially-supported version, but we were just as tired of waiting as everyone else. Think of this as a beta feature.
> 
> It's tested and works well, but Nest could disable the functionality with an update if they so choose.
> 
> Until then enjoy controlling your Nest from iRule!



When I attempt to add it, it wants me to purchase it, although when I click to try and do that Nest is not listed as an option to buy and there isn't a mention of what of the modules you need for Nest to work.


then there is the whole idea that I would pay for a module they admit may not work if Nest decides to kill it...


Am I missing something here?


thanks.


----------



## ekkoville

I took the plunge and bought it. When I went to the More section and under automation it says Nest. I dragged over a thermostat and it said click to purchase. Clicking that took me to the PayPal section. I believe that is how I did it.


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24732559
> 
> 
> Clicking that took me to the PayPal section. I believe that is how I did it.



which one did you purchase? I do not see one labeled as "Nest".


----------



## ekkoville

When I dragged the module from the right side of the builder, it said I needed to purchase the license. Clicking that it took me to PayPal. That's how I remember it. On the right hand side of the builder when you navigate under the MORE section, it says Automation, under that says Nest I think.


----------



## petercw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekkoville*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24733857
> 
> 
> Clicking that it took me to PayPal. That's how I remember it. On the right hand side of the builder when you navigate under the MORE section, it says Automation, under that says Nest I think.



sorry, not explaining my question well. When you go to iRule store (attached to PayPay), there are different module options to choose from. Which one did you choose to get the Nest functionality because none of them say anything about it. I understand how to get it in my my build, just which one to pay for. thanks.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petercw2*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24734263
> 
> 
> sorry, not explaining my question well. When you go to iRule store (attached to PayPay), there are different module options to choose from. Which one did you choose to get the Nest functionality because none of them say anything about it. I understand how to get it in my my build, just which one to pay for. thanks.



Nest is part of the Automation Module.




Alex


----------



## labfm

I was thinking about something recently......didn't irule talk about an EPG-like tv guide navigation functionality (similar to roomie) over 2 years ago? I wonder where that is in the totem pole now?


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *labfm*  /t/1351981/irule/9810#post_24739261
> 
> 
> I was thinking about something recently......didn't irule talk about an EPG-like tv guide navigation functionality (similar to roomie) over 2 years ago? I wonder where that is in the totem pole now?



As far as I know, it has been shelved for right now due to fact that iRule would have to pay a monthly/yearly fee and have to pass this fee onto customers.




Alex


----------



## labfm

sad...but good to know.


Looks like i'll have to stick with roomie or go enquire about more sophisticated software if I want customized screens...


----------



## jayworth

Roomie has had total screen customization since March. I don't see any screenshots of it that I can link, but the 2.1 announcement on their site has it. It's called Mapped Remotes so you should be able to find more information there.

http://www.roomieremote.com/news/roomie21release/


----------



## labfm

will investigate....


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snickers1*  /t/1351981/irule/9780#post_24699252
> 
> 
> Well i finally had some time to play with irule some more
> 
> 
> first let just say this i have been exploring home automation software for some time proabably ever since i started my theater build over two years ago.
> 
> 
> 1 a triel version of homeseer = was not for me to much of learning curve i think
> 
> 
> 2. considered having a dealer install control 4 in the basement / theater and just call it day and be done with it. Being a true diy'er this could have been a hard pill to swallow.
> 
> 
> 3. cinermar, This i actually like very much and was/is the solution i was going to use (more on that part later) this one also has pretty big learning curve (at least for me anyway )
> 
> 
> 4. Irule , i play around with the trial version and it was more my speeed with programing and figuring it out. My biggest issue was getting movie cover art into irule
> 
> after searching and looking for a way to do it with xvmc and yes i know it can be done and yes i know it can be done with jriver.... just stick with me here for second and you will see both these options would not work for me.
> 
> my current equipment .... onkyo reciever, outlaw 7125 amp , blu-ray player and a ***DUNE player*** there is the show stoper for xbmc and jriver ....both of which do not support external players like a Dune player. so now what !!!
> 
> and trust me i searched and searched and yes another member chimed in and said i could use my mymovies and create a dynamic webpage ...again more programing that is beyond me.
> 
> 
> so what did i do ..... well if you have stuck with me thus far you realize i own to autmation programs irule and cinemar .... instead i excepting the fact i can only use one, why not use both and why not solve my cover art issue.
> 
> 
> so here we go cinermar has a dune driver so with dvd lobby i can browse my moves and tv shows , i can lunch them from cinermar and they play through my dune.
> 
> i also use the plex driver in cinemar to looks at movies stored on my qnap nas and will updates the library every night so everything stays up to date.
> 
> 
> next cinemar has neat app called mainlobby designer which basically creates webpages that uses web browser on your ipad or even web browser on your pc or mac ....
> 
> 
> irule will let you diplay a webpage !!!!!
> 
> 
> so i created a custom page through cinermar and then pulled it into irule and it works perfectly !!!!
> 
> 
> did i go to the extreme to get what i wanted yes do i recommmed this approach i dunno if your as picky as me and cover art is important to you like it is to me then maybe it is not such a bad route to take
> 
> 
> 
> here is some screen shots of what i got so far
> 
> 
> 
> my irule welcome page for the theater/bar and entertainment area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this the movie page which intern has has entrance's the turn everything on
> 
> at the bottom there is drawer page so all i do swipe at the bottom of the page and it take me to the dvd cover art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can also filter my movies and tv shows and at the top the page i just hit play and bam the movie starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with tv series i can even choose which episode



Very very impressive, Rich.


----------



## nosdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snickers1*  /t/1351981/irule/9750_50#post_24699252
> 
> 
> Well i finally had some time to play with irule some more
> 
> 
> first let just say this i have been exploring home automation software for some time proabably ever since i started my theater build over two years ago.
> 
> 
> 1 a triel version of homeseer = was not for me to much of learning curve i think
> 
> 
> 2. considered having a dealer install control 4 in the basement / theater and just call it day and be done with it. Being a true diy'er this could have been a hard pill to swallow.
> 
> 
> 3. cinermar, This i actually like very much and was/is the solution i was going to use (more on that part later) this one also has pretty big learning curve (at least for me anyway )
> 
> 
> 4. Irule , i play around with the trial version and it was more my speeed with programing and figuring it out. My biggest issue was getting movie cover art into irule
> 
> after searching and looking for a way to do it with xvmc and yes i know it can be done and yes i know it can be done with jriver.... just stick with me here for second and you will see both these options would not work for me.
> 
> my current equipment .... onkyo reciever, outlaw 7125 amp , blu-ray player and a ***DUNE player*** there is the show stoper for xbmc and jriver ....both of which do not support external players like a Dune player. so now what !!!
> 
> and trust me i searched and searched and yes another member chimed in and said i could use my mymovies and create a dynamic webpage ...again more programing that is beyond me.
> 
> 
> so what did i do ..... well if you have stuck with me thus far you realize i own to autmation programs irule and cinemar .... instead i excepting the fact i can only use one, why not use both and why not solve my cover art issue.
> 
> 
> so here we go cinermar has a dune driver so with dvd lobby i can browse my moves and tv shows , i can lunch them from cinermar and they play through my dune.
> 
> i also use the plex driver in cinemar to looks at movies stored on my qnap nas and will updates the library every night so everything stays up to date.
> 
> 
> next cinemar has neat app called mainlobby designer which basically creates webpages that uses web browser on your ipad or even web browser on your pc or mac ....
> 
> 
> irule will let you diplay a webpage !!!!!
> 
> 
> so i created a custom page through cinermar and then pulled it into irule and it works perfectly !!!!
> 
> 
> did i go to the extreme to get what i wanted yes do i recommmed this approach i dunno if your as picky as me and cover art is important to you like it is to me then maybe it is not such a bad route to take
> 
> 
> 
> here is some screen shots of what i got so far
> 
> 
> 
> my irule welcome page for the theater/bar and entertainment area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this the movie page which intern has has entrance's the turn everything on
> 
> at the bottom there is drawer page so all i do swipe at the bottom of the page and it take me to the dvd cover art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can also filter my movies and tv shows and at the top the page i just hit play and bam the movie starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with tv series i can even choose which episode




Now you got my attention.

Can you show us in detail, how the rest of us can do this? I like the covert-art to play in Dune option very well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jafterdark

Is there a way to control Media Browser 3 with irule I mean like the web cover flow


----------



## Larry M

OK, I am super frustrated


I bought the Global Cache GC-CGX, Aton DLA-6, Emotiva UPA200 to power speakers through my house.

I'm trying to control via IRule, I spent 4 hours with no resolution


Aton and Emotiva work perfectly. All channels are tested and music is working perfectly.


When I try to control the Aton, absolutely nothing happens.

Below is a picture of the stripped 3.5MM wire which is connected to the GC-CGX which is connected to port 2 on the ITach IP2IR


Itach is blinking, informing me that it is sending a signal.

I tried Global Power Toggle, Global Power On, Global Power Off, Local Power Toggle, Local Power Of, Local Power off, etc

I tried multiple sources of codes, from both IRule's database as well as user/shared database.


What could I possibly be doing wrong?

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Run...2a23616e070c65ca4740c4e2_zps8e8be8c7.jpg.html


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/9800_100#post_24757174
> 
> 
> OK, I am super frustrated
> 
> 
> I bought the Global Cache GC-CGX, Aton DLA-6, Emotiva UPA200 to power speakers through my house.
> 
> I'm trying to control via IRule, I spent 4 hours with no resolution
> 
> 
> Aton and Emotiva work perfectly. All channels are tested and music is working perfectly.
> 
> 
> When I try to control the Aton, absolutely nothing happens.
> 
> Below is a picture of the stripped 3.5MM wire which is connected to the GC-CGX which is connected to port 2 on the ITach IP2IR
> 
> 
> Itach is blinking, informing me that it is sending a signal.
> 
> I tried Global Power Toggle, Global Power On, Global Power Off, Local Power Toggle, Local Power Of, Local Power off, etc
> 
> I tried multiple sources of codes, from both IRule's database as well as user/shared database.
> 
> 
> What could I possibly be doing wrong?


 

I have never use the GC-CGX, but a couple of things come to mind:

 

Global Cache makes a couple of utilities you can run on your PC to check connectivity to the iTach devices and to see if there are any errors.  I don't know if these work with the IR version though.
Is there an IR receiver on the front of the Aton?  You might try using a regular IR emitter from the IP2IR to the front of the Aton just to see if the commands are working.  Then you can work on troubleshooting the GC-CGX if those work.
I have never worked with the Aton before, but is there any type of switch or setting that is required to configure it to use the rear IR inputs, or is that the only input?

 

This may not help at all, but I was just thinking out loud.


----------



## NGiovas


Larry M,

 

I just looked at the Aton manual and the Global Cache GC-CGX manual.  I see that the Aton only has rear panel controls.

 

Is the Global Cache showing up as green (connected) on iRule?  Did you make your own IR connector cables for the back of the Aton?  Those wires look really heavy.  Usually something like cat5 would be used for a signal wire.  Have you tried connecting the GC-CGX directly to the Aton?


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24757230
> 
> 
> I have never use the GC-CGX, but a couple of things come to mind:
> 
> Global Cache makes a couple of utilities you can run on your PC to check connectivity to the iTach devices and to see if there are any errors.  I don't know if these work with the IR version though.
> Is there an IR receiver on the front of the Aton?  You might try using a regular IR emitter from the IP2IR to the front of the Aton just to see if the commands are working.  Then you can work on troubleshooting the GC-CGX if those work.
> I have never worked with the Aton before, but is there any type of switch or setting that is required to configure it to use the rear IR inputs, or is that the only input?
> 
> 
> This may not help at all, but I was just thinking out loud.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24757246
> 
> 
> Larry M,
> 
> 
> I just looked at the Aton manual and the Global Cache GC-CGX manual.  I see that the Aton only has rear panel controls.
> 
> 
> Is the Global Cache showing up as green (connected) on iRule?  Did you make your own IR connector cables for the back of the Aton?  Those wires look really heavy.  Usually something like cat5 would be used for a signal wire.  Have you tried connecting the GC-CGX directly to the Aton?



Thanks for your feedback.

As you mention, there is no front IR, only the rear which is individual wires


GC is working, everything else in my system works as intended. This new item has me stumped. I wonder if there is something that "activates" IR control? I'll have to call Aton for that as I don't see it anywhere in their manuals.


I used the GC-CGX and cut a 3.5mm wire to act as an extension. I don't want to cut the GC-CGX yet


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/9800_100#post_24757427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the GC-CGX and cut a 3.5mm wire to act as an extension. I don't want to cut the GC-CGX yet
Click to expand...

 

How long is the extension?  How are you splicing into the plug?  Any pictures of the connection?

 

EDIT:

If you re-used a female connector for testing, I'm wondering if it is wired differently.  Have you checked for continuity to each wire to make sure they are wired the same?


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24758393
> 
> 
> How long is the extension?  How are you splicing into the plug?  Any pictures of the connection?
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> If you re-used a female connector for testing, I'm wondering if it is wired differently.  Have you checked for continuity to each wire to make sure they are wired the same?



I used a fluke pulse thing to check if I a signal is going through for each individual wire, it seemed fine, but I don't think it is the right tool. I'll have to dust off my voltmeter. I should probably test the entire connected wire as one


The extension is a bit long, it is 6'


This is the cable
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007ZIBURC/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


You think this might be my issue?


----------



## Larry M

I also have the GC-CGX plugged into port 2 on the ITach


I think I'll try port 3 when I get home


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/9800_100#post_24758675
> 
> 
> I also have the GC-CGX plugged into port 2 on the ITach
> 
> 
> I think I'll try port 3 when I get home


 

That's a good idea.  Have you logged into the iTach to see how it is configured?


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24758694
> 
> 
> That's a good idea.  Have you logged into the iTach to see how it is configured?



How do you do that? Log in to the IP address?


Think I found it
http://www.globalcache.com/support/wifitutorial/2/


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/9800_100#post_24758965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24758694
> 
> 
> That's a good idea.  Have you logged into the iTach to see how it is configured?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do that? Log in to the IP address?
> 
> 
> Think I found it
> http://www.globalcache.com/support/wifitutorial/2/
Click to expand...

 

Yes, use the IP address.  You can also change the IP address to another static address if you want.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NGiovas*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24758997
> 
> 
> Yes, use the IP address.  You can also change the IP address to another static address if you want.



I think I may have solved my problem


Looks like the cable I received is dead.

I cut the head off an IR eye, used port 3 on the Itach IP2IR and plugged it into the ATon and it is responding.


----------



## NGiovas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M*  /t/1351981/irule/9800_100#post_24760239
> I think I may have solved my problem
> 
> 
> Looks like the cable I received is dead.
> 
> I cut the head off an IR eye, used port 3 on the Itach IP2IR and plugged it into the ATon and it is responding.


 

 

That's good news.  Hopefully you can exchange the bad cable.


----------



## Sam Ash

Hi Guys,


I am new to iRule but it seems to be a good progressive system and I am wondering how much it would cost to incorporate into my home theatre room. It seems like an easy to use system and I presume by now iRule has profiles for lots of devices.


My equipment list:-


1.) Pre/Pro (Serial interface present)

2.) Power Amp

3.) BD Player

4.) Media Player

5.) May add a gaming console: PS4

6.) Projector

7.) iPod Dock connected to the Pre/Pro


I want a cost effective way to control all my AV gear and am interested to put all my AV gear in an enclosed but well ventilated cupboard because I find all the little LED lights distracting. Furthermore, I love minimalistic interiors and would like my home theatre room to be neat and clutter free.


Here is what I would like:-


1.) A two way communication between my iRule (running on a mini tablet) and my pre/pro so that I always have access to the volume level reading.

2.) All the rest of the equipment can be controlled by IR.


As an added advantage, the following would be cool:-


1.) To be able to control the lights either independently or in conjunction with movie pause and resume. - Do I really need to buy the Vera Lite and a z-wave dimmer switch for this ?

2.) Wall plugs to switch on/off all the equipment instead of leaving it in standby mode. My power amp needs a 20Amp socket to power up so am wondering if this is a safe value for those z-wave plugs.

3.) Control my air conditioner in the HT room. Probably better to get one that iRule can control (LG or Samsung on wall remote control version).


Can all this be done without spending a ton of cash ? - Having said that, I appreciate investing in stuff that works and is reliable.


Please feel free to make recommendations and guide me.


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Ash*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24763120
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I am new to iRule but it seems to be a good progressive system and I am wondering how much it would cost to incorporate into my home theatre room. It seems like an easy to use system and I presume by now iRule has profiles for lots of devices.
> 
> 
> My equipment list:-
> 
> 
> 1.) Pre/Pro (Serial interface present)
> 
> 2.) Power Amp
> 
> 3.) BD Player
> 
> 4.) Media Player
> 
> 5.) May add a gaming console: PS4
> 
> 6.) Projector
> 
> 7.) iPod Dock connected to the Pre/Pro
> 
> 
> I want a cost effective way to control all my AV gear and am interested to put all my AV gear in an enclosed but well ventilated cupboard because I find all the little LED lights distracting. Furthermore, I love minimalistic interiors and would like my home theatre room to be neat and clutter free.
> 
> 
> Here is what I would like:-
> 
> 
> 1.) A two way communication between my iRule (running on a mini tablet) and my pre/pro so that I always have access to the volume level reading.
> 
> 2.) All the rest of the equipment can be controlled by IR.
> 
> 
> As an added advantage, the following would be cool:-
> 
> 
> 1.) To be able to control the lights either independently or in conjunction with movie pause and resume. - Do I really need to buy the Vera Lite and a z-wave dimmer switch for this ?
> 
> 2.) Wall plugs to switch on/off all the equipment instead of leaving it in standby mode. My power amp needs a 20Amp socket to power up so am wondering if this is a safe value for those z-wave plugs.
> 
> 3.) Control my air conditioner in the HT room. Probably better to get one that iRule can control (LG or Samsung on wall remote control version).
> 
> 
> Can all this be done without spending a ton of cash ? - Having said that, I appreciate investing in stuff that works and is reliable.
> 
> 
> Please feel free to make recommendations and guide me.



Without details about your equipment, this is all a guess. But what you want to do is all possible. Without spending a lot of cash? It all depends on what you already have. For me, buying a dedicated iPad for the controller was the biggest purchase. Sounds like all you would need to do is buy a RS-323 iTach and on IP2IR iTach, the iRule software, and a tablet, if you don't already have one. So anywhere from $250-$500 would get you all the commands you want. The wish list is also all possible, you just need to plan out what you buy. IR controlled light switches can be controlled by the devices I already mentioned.


----------



## ekkoville

Had anyone gotten their Nest module to work? Mine will not connect and even Alex from iRule is stumped. Very frustrating.


----------



## Sam Ash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24763328
> 
> 
> Without details about your equipment, this is all a guess. But what you want to do is all possible. Without spending a lot of cash? It all depends on what you already have. For me, buying a dedicated iPad for the controller was the biggest purchase. Sounds like all you would need to do is buy a RS-323 iTach and on IP2IR iTach, the iRule software, and a tablet, if you don't already have one. So anywhere from $250-$500 would get you all the commands you want. The wish list is also all possible, you just need to plan out what you buy. IR controlled light switches can be controlled by the devices I already mentioned.



Hi Deewan, I appreciate your input, here is what I am using:-


1. Sherbourn PT-7030 Pre/pro (has a serial interface / RS-232)

2. Sherbourn PA 7-350 Power amp

3. Pioneer BDP-160 Player (IR Only)

4. Media Player - Chinese make but works well (IR Only)

5. Optoma HD83 Projector (has a serial interface/ RS-232)

6. May get a Sony Playstation 4 in the near future.


Do I need an iTach WF to RS-232 for volume level feedback or will it work via IR ?


You mentioned IR controlled light switches - That way, I don't have to invest in Z-Wave. Where can I get them ?


I will appreciate it if you could guide me through this and make suggestions on what hardware I should buy.


I was thinking of getting a tablet but can use my iPhone for now.


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Ash*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24765215
> 
> 
> Hi Deewan, I appreciate your input, here is what I am using:-
> 
> 
> 1. Sherbourn PT-7030 Pre/pro (has a serial interface / RS-232)
> 
> 2. Sherbourn PA 7-350 Power amp
> 
> 3. Pioneer BDP-160 Player (IR Only)
> 
> 4. Media Player - Chinese make but works well (IR Only)
> 
> 5. Optoma HD83 Projector (has a serial interface/ RS-232)
> 
> 6. May get a Sony Playstation 4 in the near future.
> 
> 
> Do I need an iTach WF to RS-232 for volume level feedback or will it work via IR ?
> 
> 
> You mentioned IR controlled light switches - That way, I don't have to invest in Z-Wave. Where can I get them ?
> 
> 
> I will appreciate it if you could guide me through this and make suggestions on what hardware I should buy.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting a tablet but can use my iPhone for now.



99% of the devices and how they can be controlled are listed on the iRule site. I strongly suggest checking out what and how you can control your devices. The iTach IP2IR gateway will come with one IR blaster and three single IR repeaters. If all your devices are stacked in a rack or something, you should be able to control all the devices with a single IR blaster. If the Sherborn can be controlled via 232 and provide feedback, then you would need the 232 instead of a IP2IR iTach.


Any IR controllable device should be able to be controlled by iRule. So look for any IR controlled light switch and you are set.


I personally feel you should buy the hardware from iRule. Support the company that will support you and the software if you have questions.


----------



## heffneil

snickers1 I would love to know step by step how you did this! I use sagetv and I need the ability to see my library and play it via the extender. If anyone else has details about this I would greatly appreciate some explanation!


Thanks,


Neil


----------



## ekkoville

Has anyone noticed the sliding page issue with iOS version 3.4 now? Seems all the pages don't jump immediately, they have a very fast slide now. Noticed on iPad 1 & 2.


----------



## dzapola

Need some help from the iRule geniuses. I've been configuring/using iRule for about a week now. Just got a PoE switch, 2 serial cables, 1 GC iTach IP2IR-P and 2 GC iTach IP2SL-P. To this point, I've successfully gotten my Marantz receiver set up via IP, my TW cable box via IR and my Oppo BDP-103D via RS232 (F/M serial cable). I'm having trouble with the Epson6030UB in that I see the light blinking on the GC when I hit the power button in iRule, but the command doesn't seem to make it thru the serial cable to the projector. I bought the following serial cable from Amazon. The only difference between it and the one for the Oppo is the M/F vs. F/F.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00066HP2E/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 


I did a search in this thread and the Epson 6030UB for anything that looked similar but came up with very little. I tried flip-flopping the port each Cat 5e cable was plugged into on the PoE switch, but the Oppo still worked either way. I also swapped the IP2SL-P devices between the Oppo and the Epson, left the rest the same and the Oppo worked and the Epson didn't. I'm stumped.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Axel


I wonder if it is a cable issue, i.e. null modem versus straight cable. I believe the Oppo needs a straight cable, but I am not sure about the Epson. I would also double check the required baud rate just to make sure.

____

Axel


----------



## dzapola




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24769607
> 
> 
> I wonder if it is a cable issue, i.e. null modem versus straight cable. I believe the Oppo needs a straight cable, but I am not sure about the Epson. I would also double check the required baud rate just to make sure.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Thanks for the quick reply. I see the baud rate of the GC is 9600, but can't seem to locate any information on the baud rate for the Epson. For now, I'll assume that's fine and start with either a new null modem cable or adapter as both of the cables I have now are straight thru. The Oppo did work with the straight cable from the start.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzapola*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24770616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24769607
> 
> 
> I wonder if it is a cable issue, i.e. null modem versus straight cable. I believe the Oppo needs a straight cable, but I am not sure about the Epson. I would also double check the required baud rate just to make sure.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I see the baud rate of the GC is 9600, but can't seem to locate any information on the baud rate for the Epson. For now, I'll assume that's fine and start with either a new null modem cable or adapter as both of the cables I have now are straight thru. The Oppo did work with the straight cable from the start.
Click to expand...

I think the Epson also needs 9600.

____

Axel


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24770731
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Epson also needs 9600.
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Epson: 9600 baud and NULL MODEM cable.




Alex


----------



## dzapola




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24771265
> 
> 
> Epson: 9600 baud and NULL MODEM cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Thanks Axel and osupike99. I ran up to RS and fortunately the one null modem adapter they had was M/F which was exactly the one I needed. Threw it on the GC and the Epson is now controllable. iRule is a great product and this thread is a great resource to figure things out.


I've gotten the basics working to this point with the exception of getting the feedback for power status on the Oppo to work on the Main Page. I created an entrance to do the querying for the power status of the Marantz, Epson and Oppo. When I go to the Main Page, the power status displays for the Marantz and the Epson, but nothing for the Oppo. If I turn the Oppo on in iRule, after about 10 seconds the power status shows up. I can turn it off, then "ON" changes to "OFF" in iRule. However, when I exit iRule and go back in, the power status for the Oppo is gone. It seems like the query in the Entrance isn't working to display the power status from the start. I saw a post by someone else a while back for an Oppo 103, but it just started working for them so that doesn't help on a fix. I'm gonna keep messing with it hoping I stumble into something.


Thanks, again.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzapola*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24771401
> 
> 
> Thanks Axel and osupike99. I ran up to RS and fortunately the one null modem adapter they had was M/F which was exactly the one I needed. Threw it on the GC and the Epson is now controllable. iRule is a great product and this thread is a great resource to figure things out.
> 
> 
> I've gotten the basics working to this point with the exception of getting the feedback for power status on the Oppo to work on the Main Page. I created an entrance to do the querying for the power status of the Marantz, Epson and Oppo. When I go to the Main Page, the power status displays for the Marantz and the Epson, but nothing for the Oppo. If I turn the Oppo on in iRule, after about 10 seconds the power status shows up. I can turn it off, then "ON" changes to "OFF" in iRule. However, when I exit iRule and go back in, the power status for the Oppo is gone. It seems like the query in the Entrance isn't working to display the power status from the start. I saw a post by someone else a while back for an Oppo 103, but it just started working for them so that doesn't help on a fix. I'm gonna keep messing with it hoping I stumble into something.
> 
> 
> Thanks, again.



For Oppo you need to enable Verbose mode. it is one of the commands in the device driver.




Alex


----------



## snickers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosdude*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24744144
> 
> 
> Now you got my attention.
> 
> Can you show us in detail, how the rest of us can do this? I like the covert-art to play in Dune option very well.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




There is not much detail all i am doing is openig a webpage


to be honest it looks cool and if functional but in the end i have been playing more and more with the cinemar software and getting the hang of it.


like said in the orginal post this is probably the best solution for getting dvd art work and lauching a movie because basically it requires purchasing two different automation packages


the only reason i was able to do it is beacuse i had bought both i rule and cinemar not at the same time but a different times and then just put them both to work.


it is by far not a cost effective route.


----------



## dzapola




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osupike99*  /t/1351981/irule/9840#post_24771873
> 
> 
> For Oppo you need to enable Verbose mode. it is one of the commands in the device driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I have tried that. In iRule the Device Code is "VERBOSE3 MODE" and according to the Oppo RS-232 Control Protocol document I found(#SVM 3\x0D), that should do the trick. I tried putting that Code in both the Entrance to the Main page (where I have the feedback control) and behind the activity "Watch Movie" but when I go to the Main Page after first opening the app, I'd expect to see "OFF" but there's nothing. If I turn it on "ON" appears, then exit the app and go back in, it's blank again. If I turn the power off thru iRule, "OFF" shows up. It's like it can't execute the query the first time in the app to see what the status is unless I'm not setting verbose mode properly or in the right place.


I appreciate the help but fear I may be wasting your time. It's not a huge problem, it shows up once I power the Oppo up.


Thanks.


----------



## osupike99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzapola*  /t/1351981/irule/9870#post_24772721
> 
> 
> I have tried that. In iRule the Device Code is "VERBOSE3 MODE" and according to the Oppo RS-232 Control Protocol document I found(#SVM 3\x0D), that should do the trick. I tried putting that Code in both the Entrance to the Main page (where I have the feedback control) and behind the activity "Watch Movie" but when I go to the Main Page after first opening the app, I'd expect to see "OFF" but there's nothing. If I turn it on "ON" appears, then exit the app and go back in, it's blank again. If I turn the power off thru iRule, "OFF" shows up. It's like it can't execute the query the first time in the app to see what the status is unless I'm not setting verbose mode properly or in the right place.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the help but fear I may be wasting your time. It's not a huge problem, it shows up once I power the Oppo up.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You should only need to send Verbose 3 Mode once. I personally don't have oppo, but I know that there are a LOT of people using Oppo with RS232 and iRule and have feedback after enabling Verbose Mode 3.




Alex


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzapola*  /t/1351981/irule/9870#post_24772721
> 
> 
> In iRule the Device Code is "VERBOSE3 MODE" and according to the Oppo RS-232 Control Protocol document I found(#SVM 3\x0D), that should do the trick. I tried putting that Code in both the Entrance to the Main page (where I have the feedback control) and behind the activity "Watch Movie" but when I go to the Main Page after first opening the app, I'd expect to see "OFF" but there's nothing. If I turn it on "ON" appears, then exit the app and go back in, it's blank again. If I turn the power off thru iRule, "OFF" shows up. It's like it can't execute the query the first time in the app to see what the status is unless I'm not setting verbose mode properly or in the right place.



Once you enable verbose mode is stays active until you unplug the power (not just power off, which is really just standby mode), so that's not the issue if you've sent it once.


But querying power and actually turning the power on/off send different feedbacks. Query power feedback is @QPW OK ON (or OFF), and a power status feedback is @UPW 0 (or 1). If you are getting the feedback when turning the player on you must have set up the power status feedback, but it sounds like you didn't set up a feedback for query power.


----------



## dzapola




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/9870#post_24773928
> 
> 
> Once you enable verbose mode is stays active until you unplug the power (not just power off, which is really just standby mode), so that's not the issue if you've sent it once.
> 
> 
> But querying power and actually turning the power on/off send different feedbacks. Query power feedback is @QPW OK ON (or OFF), and a power status feedback is @UPW 0 (or 1). If you are getting the feedback when turning the player on you must have set up the power status feedback, but it sounds like you didn't set up a feedback for query power.



Everything you guys are telling me makes perfect sense and I believe I've got it set up properly. I used the default handset that gets created for an iPad Retina. In the Entrance for the Main page, I have:


execute POWER STATUS on Epson

execute POWER STATUS QUERY on Marantz

execute VERBOSE3 Mode on Oppo

execute INPUT STATUS QUERY on Marantz

execute QUERY STATUS POWER on Oppo


There's a .5 second delay between each command. I dragged the feedback controls for Epson Power, Marantz Power, Marantz Input and Oppo Power (UPW). Everything works except the Oppo Power when you first enter the app. If it's off and I hit the On button, ON shows up. If it's on and I hit the Off button, OFF shows up. Regardless of which state it's in, when I leave the app and come back in, the feedback next tot he power buttons is gone for the Oppo only. It seems like it should be pretty straight forward, but I'm stumped.


Again, thanks for the feedback on feedback.


----------



## heffneil

Can anyone recommend a receiver that is in the irule database that can be controlled via the network connection only?


I have a pioneer vx-1021 or something like that and it is lousy.


Thanks!


Neil


----------



## Displaced Husker

I have a Denon x4000 and it works great


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil*  /t/1351981/irule/9870#post_24774625
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a receiver that is in the irule database that can be controlled via the network connection only?
> 
> 
> I have a pioneer vx-1021 or something like that and it is lousy.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



Check the iRule page. All the IP controlled devices are listed.
http://www.iruleathome.com/devices/irule-compatible-devices#view4


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzapola*  /t/1351981/irule/9870#post_24774395
> 
> 
> ...There's a .5 second delay between each command. I dragged the feedback controls for Epson Power, Marantz Power, Marantz Input and Oppo Power (UPW). Everything works except the Oppo Power when you first enter the app. If it's off and I hit the On button, ON shows up. If it's on and I hit the Off button, OFF shows up. Regardless of which state it's in, when I leave the app and come back in, the feedback next tot he power buttons is gone for the Oppo only. It seems like it should be pretty straight forward, but I'm stumped.



So it's exactly what I explained in the previous post...


You have the power status feedback (UPW), which (by design) will only show something when the power state changes (i.e. when you turn the Oppo ON or OFF). So when you start iRule it will not display anything until you change the power state.


But you don't have the query power feedback (QPW), so even though you're sending the query power command in your entrance (which you must do to get power feedback without changing the power state), that feedback won't show up because you didn't use the query power feedback.


The two different types of power feedback have to be handled separately.


----------



## dzapola




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/9870#post_24774963
> 
> 
> So it's exactly what I explained in the previous post...
> 
> 
> You have the power status feedback (UPW), which (by design) will only show something when the power state changes (i.e. when you turn the Oppo ON or OFF). So when you start iRule it will not display anything until you change the power state.
> 
> 
> But you don't have the query power feedback (QPW), so even though you're sending the query power command in your entrance (which you must do to get power feedback without changing the power state), that feedback won't show up because you didn't use the query power feedback.
> 
> 
> The two different types of power feedback have to be handled separately.



QUERY POWER STATUS is the last line in my Entrance above (#QPW). It is below VERBOSE3 MODE (#SVM). The UPW control is on the panel. Are you saying that I'm doing something wrong or the Oppo will never be able to show the power status when you first launch iRule until you change the power? As I originally posted, the power for my Marantz (IP) and Epson (RS232) show up on entry to the app, the UPW control is blank. If I turn the Oppo on in iRule, the UPW control shows "ON" and stays there as long as I stay in the app.


Thanks, but unless I'm missing something it appears I'm using all of the objects I need (#SVM -> #QPW --> UPW). I'll keep digging thru the protocol document.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

What you're doing is not wrong, but it's incomplete.


#QPW returns @QPW OK ON/OFF, it does NOT return @UPW 0/1, so you're not using a feedback in iRule that handles query power.


What you do have is a feedback to handle the result of turning the power on or off (which is why that part is working).


If you want a single feedback that handles both QPW and UPW, you need to edit the definition. I haven't tested this, but the prefix should be "*PW " (without the quotes, but with the initial * and the final space character). Then you'll need to match 4 target values:

0 (replace with OFF)

1 (replace with ON)

OK OFF (replace with OFF)

OK ON (replace with ON)


If you do that you should get the initial power state from the query you send in the entrance, and also see any changes to power state when you turn the Oppo on or off.


(Edited to fix a typo.)


----------



## dzapola




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99*  /t/1351981/irule/9870#post_24775515
> 
> 
> What you're doing is not wrong, but it's incomplete.
> 
> 
> #QPW returns @QPW OK ON/OFF, it does NOT return @UPW 0/1, so you're not using a feedback in iRule that handles query power.
> 
> 
> What you do have is a feedback to handle the result of turning the power on or off (which is why that part is working).
> 
> 
> If you want a single feedback that handles both QPW and UPW, you need to edit the definition. I haven't tested this, but the prefix should be "*PW " (without the quotes, but with the initial * and the final space character). Then you'll need to match 4 target values:
> 
> 0 (replace with OFF)
> 
> 1 (replace with ON)
> 
> OFF OK (replace with OFF)
> 
> ON OK (replace with ON)
> 
> 
> If you do that you should get the initial power state from the query you send in the entrance, and also see any changes to power state when you turn the Oppo on or off.



kriksemaj99,


Thank you for the patience and persistence. I created a new feedback called "SINGLE STATUS FEEDBACK" and the 4 values/replaces you list above (except OFF OK and ON OK because they're actually OK OFF and OK ON). The new feedback works when the app is launched, the Oppo is turned on and the Oppo is turned off. This was a nice exercise in creating custom feedbacks that I'm sure will help at least me down the road with more customizations.


Thanks to all who chimed in. Buy yourselves a beverage on me.


Regards


Dave


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Glad it's working (and that you spotted the typos). I'll edit my post in case it confuses anyone else.


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzapola*  /t/1351981/irule/9850_50#post_24775727
> 
> 
> kriksemaj99,
> 
> 
> Thank you for the patience and persistence. I created a new feedback called "SINGLE STATUS FEEDBACK" and the 4 values/replaces you list above (except OFF OK and ON OK because they're actually OK OFF and OK ON). The new feedback works when the app is launched, the Oppo is turned on and the Oppo is turned off. This was a nice exercise in creating custom feedbacks that I'm sure will help at least me down the road with more customizations.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who chimed in. Buy yourselves a beverage on me.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Dave



I have the OPPO-93 with the ISO firmware and I've been living with the feedback issue when closing the iRule app for a while. I couldn't remember what I tried before but I thought I'd give this a shot, I still only get the @UPW 0/1 values and not the @QPW OK ON/OFF. Since this seems to be working for others, I have to assume my OPPO-93 (at its current level) can't provide the Query power status (QPW) feedback either by design or by lack of an updated firmware. Thanks guys for the exercise...


jidelite


----------



## dzapola




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jidelite*  /t/1351981/irule/9870#post_24777442
> 
> 
> I have the OPPO-93 with the ISO firmware and I've been living with the feedback issue when closing the iRule app for a while. I couldn't remember what I tried before but I thought I'd give this a shot, I still only get the @UPW 0/1 values and not the @QPW OK ON/OFF. Since this seems to be working for others, I have to assume my OPPO-93 (at its current level) can't provide the Query power status (QPW) feedback either by design or by lack of an updated firmware. Thanks guys for the exercise...
> 
> 
> jidelite



I did a search for "Oppo RS-232 control protocol" and saw a post on a forum that said the 93 uses the same protocol as the 83, so I downloaded the pdf for the 83 (v2.1):

http://www.oppodigital.com/Download/BDP83/BDP83_RS232_Protocol_v2.1.pdf (it shows the firmware you need)


Comparing that document to the 103 protocol document, I don't see why this shouldn't work on the 93. Here is exactly what I have (not including stuff for the Marantz and Epson).


In the Entrance for the Main page:


Command: execute 'VERBOSE3 MODE' code on 'OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232' device

Delay: .5 second

Command: execute 'QUERY POWER STATUS' code on 'OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232' device


Go to the Feedbacks tab and expand Oppo Bluray Player - RS232 and Textual. Right-click on one of the existing commands (DISC TYPE) and select "Add Code". I renamed the new code "SINGLE STATUS FEEDBACK". Add "*PW " to the prefix of the new code in the Properties window. Right click on the new feedback and add the following 4 values:


name

target value

replace with


0-OFF

0

OFF


1-ON

1

ON


OK OFF

OK OFF

OFF


OK ON

OK ON

ON


Then drag your new feedback onto the Main page (or wherever you put the verbose and query in the Entrance above) and that should do it.


Good luck


----------



## Larry M

My favorite thing about Irule is that nothing is even remotely simple.


I got my Denon 3808ci receiver to start working via IP. It was a fun two days troubleshooting. Don't know exactly what I did, but it works now. Apparently feedback also works via IP, can't wait to tackle that.


Spent this morning trying to get my Panasonic BDT310 controlled via IP. It just doesn't want to work.


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzapola*  /t/1351981/irule/9850_50#post_24777800
> 
> 
> I did a search for "Oppo RS-232 control protocol" and saw a post on a forum that said the 93 uses the same protocol as the 83, so I downloaded the pdf for the 83 (v2.1):
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/Download/BDP83/BDP83_RS232_Protocol_v2.1.pdf (it shows the firmware you need)
> 
> 
> Comparing that document to the 103 protocol document, I don't see why this shouldn't work on the 93. Here is exactly what I have (not including stuff for the Marantz and Epson).
> 
> 
> In the Entrance for the Main page:
> 
> 
> Command: execute 'VERBOSE3 MODE' code on 'OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232' device
> 
> Delay: .5 second
> 
> Command: execute 'QUERY POWER STATUS' code on 'OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232' device
> 
> 
> Go to the Feedbacks tab and expand Oppo Bluray Player - RS232 and Textual. Right-click on one of the existing commands (DISC TYPE) and select "Add Code". I renamed the new code "SINGLE STATUS FEEDBACK". Add "*PW " to the prefix of the new code in the Properties window. Right click on the new feedback and add the following 4 values:
> 
> 
> name
> 
> target value
> 
> replace with
> 
> 
> 0-OFF
> 
> 0
> 
> OFF
> 
> 
> 1-ON
> 
> 1
> 
> ON
> 
> 
> OK OFF
> 
> OK OFF
> 
> OFF
> 
> 
> OK ON
> 
> OK ON
> 
> ON
> 
> 
> Then drag your new feedback onto the Main page (or wherever you put the verbose and query in the Entrance above) and that should do it.
> 
> 
> Good luck



dzapola,

Thanks for following up with me. I had the same document and you would think I would be ok with the OPPO-93 firmware (mine is BDP9X-61-1219) but I just don't get any feedback response with a

"QPW " query. I've done exactly what you did and I even separated the "UPW " feedback code/values from the "QPW " feedback code/values and the only thing that works is the "UPW " (and as you know the "UPW " code/values are not retained when the app is shutdown and restarted).


Right now I have this code/value for testing the "QPW " feedback (I have the Power query & Verbose3 from DEVICE in an Entrance and as a test button):

1)CODE Properties-

Name: POWER2

description:

prefix: QPW


----------



## dzapola

It appears you're correct about the 93 having an issue with this functionality. I replicated your code/value and placed it next to mine on the panel. I was expecting/hoping to see nothing, but it showed up immediately with "OK OFF". As you said, unless someone else with a 93 found a way around this, I'm out of ideas. If you need something else tested on 103, let me know. Could this be a good excuse to get a 103 ???


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzapola*  /t/1351981/irule/9850_50#post_24779279
> 
> 
> It appears you're correct about the 93 having an issue with this functionality. I replicated your code/value and placed it next to mine on the panel. I was expecting/hoping to see nothing, but it showed up immediately with "OK OFF". As you said, unless someone else with a 93 found a way around this, I'm out of ideas. If you need something else tested on 103, let me know. Could this be a good excuse to get a 103 ???



dzapola, You've been a big help - thanks again! I doubt I get a 103 anytime soon - the 93 with ISO support has been a solid workhorse for me. At least with the UPW feedback, I know the 93 is ON/OFF before I leave my theater room







. My next RS-232 codes to tackle are for the Sony HW55es, just waiting for my iTach IP2SL to arrive...


jidelite


----------



## Gator99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heffneil*  /t/1351981/irule/9870#post_24774625
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a receiver that is in the irule database that can be controlled via the network connection only?
> 
> 
> I have a pioneer vx-1021 or something like that and it is lousy.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neil



Neil what kind of problems are having with the 1021? I have a 1023 and have started to figure a few things out.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jidelite

Just received my iTach IP2SL and hooked up my null serial cable to my Sony HW55ES projector for RS232 control. Using the HW50ES RS232 protocol set (actually using the HW30ES RS-232 codes already in iRule), I have successfully issues a few commands to verify connectivity and that the commands are still valid. I really need some help getting feedback. As a test, I'm only trying to get the POWER STATUS text feedback - I've imported both the 'Sony HW50ES - Tolkenized - Dec 30' and the 'Sony VPLHW50ES' feedbacks from the iRule community (attached them to the HW30ES RS-232 device) but neither are displaying anything. If someone with a HW30ES/HW50ES/HW55ES can guide me thru obtaining feedback I would greatly appreciate it...


jidelite


----------



## heffneil

That receiver is a piece of junk. When you use airplay it locks up and other uses cause it to lock up. I Have to pull the plug a simple power on and off doesn't resolve the problem. The last particular problem wasn't the receivers fault actually so I am less inclined to replace it - yet










I have two of them and I couldn't be less happy with them unfortunately. The good news is they were cheap - got what I paid for this time










Neil


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jidelite*  /t/1351981/irule/9850_50#post_24788068
> 
> 
> Just received my iTach IP2SL and hooked up my null serial cable to my Sony HW55ES projector for RS232 control. Using the HW50ES RS232 protocol set (actually using the HW30ES RS-232 codes already in iRule), I have successfully issues a few commands to verify connectivity and that the commands are still valid. I really need some help getting feedback. As a test, I'm only trying to get the POWER STATUS text feedback - I've imported both the 'Sony HW50ES - Tolkenized - Dec 30' and the 'Sony VPLHW50ES' feedbacks from the iRule community (attached them to the HW30ES RS-232 device) but neither are displaying anything. If someone with a HW30ES/HW50ES/HW55ES can guide me thru obtaining feedback I would greatly appreciate it...
> 
> 
> jidelite



Well, after a couple of hrs of Googling and tweaking iRule Device/Feedback codes, I got some Status Power query info...now I have to go back and figure out exactly what I did to try and make this process smoother.


jidelite


----------



## JVoth

I'm having some trouble with IRule controlling my JVC RS-45 projector via IP. I had it working perfectly when I first got IRule. It was actually the easiest thing to setup in my system. All of a sudden, the gateway just went red. I didn't change anything. It just stopped working one day on my IPhone and Galaxy Tablet. I've deleted the device in Builder, deleted the Gateway in the app and reconfigured and still can't get it working. I can ping the JVC with my laptop. Now, here's the odd thing. I set up the gateway last night as UDP instead of TCP. It showed green on both of my handsets. The commands didn't work of course but the gateway did. I set it back to TCP and the gateway showed red. The port is correct. I'm beginning to think this is a JVC issue but I don't know what could have possibly happened that would not allow a TCp connection but would allow it to connect via UDP. Any thoughts?


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JVoth*  /t/1351981/irule/9870#post_24797561
> 
> 
> I'm having some trouble with IRule controlling my JVC RS-45 projector via IP. I had it working perfectly when I first got IRule. It was actually the easiest thing to setup in my system. All of a sudden, the gateway just went red. I didn't change anything. It just stopped working one day on my IPhone and Galaxy Tablet.


You didn't happen to switch the 'communication termal' setting to RS-232C in the menus, did you? It can be LAN or RS-232C; if it's set to RS-232C, the network interface will still be live, and you can ping the projector, but it won't let iRule open a gateway connection.


Yes, I found this out the hard way. I'd switched it over to RS-232 to do some testing months earlier, then when I went back to IP control, it took me a couple of days to figure out it was in the dang menu.


SC


----------



## JVoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecrabb*  /t/1351981/irule/9870#post_24797666
> 
> 
> You didn't happen to switch the 'communication termal' setting to RS-232C in the menus, did you? It can be LAN or RS-232C; if it's set to RS-232C, the network interface will still be live, and you can ping the projector, but it won't let iRule open a gateway connection.
> 
> 
> Yes, I found this out the hard way. I'd switched it over to RS-232 to do some testing months earlier, then when I went back to IP control, it took me a couple of days to figure out it was in the dang menu.
> 
> 
> SC


Nope. I checked it. I even changed the IP address to see if that would help. Also, there are no IP conflicts on my network. I have my cable modem/router set to DHCP but the range only goes from 2 to 200. I have my PJ set at 248. Subnet mask and everything are all correct. It seems like it is something simple but I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## JVoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JVoth*  /t/1351981/irule/9870#post_24797561
> 
> 
> I'm having some trouble with IRule controlling my JVC RS-45 projector via IP. I had it working perfectly when I first got IRule. It was actually the easiest thing to setup in my system. All of a sudden, the gateway just went red. I didn't change anything. It just stopped working one day on my IPhone and Galaxy Tablet. I've deleted the device in Builder, deleted the Gateway in the app and reconfigured and still can't get it working. I can ping the JVC with my laptop. Now, here's the odd thing. I set up the gateway last night as UDP instead of TCP. It showed green on both of my handsets. The commands didn't work of course but the gateway did. I set it back to TCP and the gateway showed red. The port is correct. I'm beginning to think this is a JVC issue but I don't know what could have possibly happened that would not allow a TCp connection but would allow it to connect via UDP. Any thoughts?


I tried another thing this morning. I could get the gateway to connect and go green if I didn't have a device associated with it. As soon as I assigned the JVC to it, it goes red. But I don't understand what could be wrong with this projector if I can ping it with zero packet loss. It just seems like IRule and this projector decided to stop working together for some reason.


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JVoth*  /t/1351981/irule/9850_50#post_24799362
> 
> 
> I tried another thing this morning. I could get the gateway to connect and go green if I didn't have a device associated with it. As soon as I assigned the JVC to it, it goes red. But I don't understand what could be wrong with this projector if I can ping it with zero packet loss. It just seems like IRule and this projector decided to stop working together for some reason.



JVoth, I don't have a JVC RS-45 but if you run out of ideas (and have some patience) I would remove iRule from the equation and try using the Docklight Scripting tool to

debug - saved me from a lot of IP/RS232 head scratching. If you haven't used it make sure you download 'Docklight Scripting' but it might take a while to get the hang of it.

Check iRule tutorial to get started ...


jidelite


----------



## jidelite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dzapola*  /t/1351981/irule/9850_50#post_24779279
> 
> 
> It appears you're correct about the 93 having an issue with this functionality. I replicated your code/value and placed it next to mine on the panel. I was expecting/hoping to see nothing, but it showed up immediately with "OK OFF". As you said, unless someone else with a 93 found a way around this, I'm out of ideas. If you need something else tested on 103, let me know. Could this be a good excuse to get a 103 ???



dzapola, Got all my 'necessary' RS232 device/feedback codes working great with my SONY HW55ES - had to use a HW50ES RS232 protocol doc that I found and after that everything fell into place (but made a lot of fat-finger mistakes making my own get/query commands)...I then went back to the OPPO codes thinking I fat-fingered something. Started reading the OPPO RS232 doc again and compared my code and DUH!...right in front of me was my stupid mistake that has plagued me for years! Under my OPPO Device my code for Query Power Status was QPW (I had forgotten to end the command with a carriage return/x0d) - so it wasn't my Feedback code at all. Changed my query code to QPW\x0D and bang, problem solved!!


jidelite


----------



## ecrabb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JVoth*  /t/1351981/irule/9870#post_24799362
> 
> 
> I tried another thing this morning. I could get the gateway to connect and go green if I didn't have a device associated with it. As soon as I assigned the JVC to it, it goes red. But I don't understand what could be wrong with this projector if I can ping it with zero packet loss. It just seems like IRule and this projector decided to stop working together for some reason.


That's strange… If there's no device attached to a gateway, iRule won't actually try to connect to the gateway. It shouldn't go green at all in that case; it should be white. Are you sure your gateways are configured correctly, i.e. right devices attached to correct gateways?


Again, at matters not that you can ping it. That's precisely how the projector will behave if it's switched to RS-232 control. It has an IP, you can ping it with zero packet loss, and it looks alive and ready to rock and roll - you just can't control it. I know you checked it, but I'd try switching it to RS-232 and then back to LAN and see if that has any effect.


Make yourself one new panel with one new page. Put one button on it - the menu command. Make sure it's from the right device and that device is attached to the correct gateway. If that doesn't yield results, jidelite's suggestion of Docklight is the next thing I'd try.


See if you can send just the menu command from Docklight and make the menu appear. If you can, then you know something is wrong with your iRule config. If you can't make it work with Docklight, then look to the LAN and/or projector.


Cheers,

SC


----------



## rysmithjr

Anyone here intimately familiar with iRule and want to build a custom remote setup for me? I poked around but realized I just don't have the time to really dig into all the intricacies to get it running, but would do better seeing a working version and modifying it over time.

More of a meeting room setup, with a projector & motorized screen, a home theatre amp & a monoprice 6 zone amp, 2 lcd tv's, a pc with webex & ip softphone (for conference calls) with a pa system being the audio source, global cache itach flex for IP & serial control. More details if anyone is interested in a paying gig, of course.


----------



## s.bradford

For those of you with Macs, you might want to check this out.


----------



## Mark P

s.bradford said:


> For those of you with Macs, you might want to check this out.


Wait.......what, I wish I was better at this stuff!


----------



## jidelite

*VPL-HW55ES RS232 codes for Sony projector*

Derived from some of the existing HW30ES/HW50ES RS232 Device/feedback codes and Sony Protocol doc, sharing code in the User Community database (not sure if this applies to all SONY VPL projectors):

-Device codes w/Queries = Sony VPL-HW55ES RS-232_0614 
-Associated tokenized Feedback = Sony HW55ES-Feedback-Tokenized_0614 


Lots of commands with specific values I didn't do (too time consuming and toggling was easier) but I guess I could provide sample code if nec.

jidelite


----------



## Franin

Hi all
I'm looking at changing over from a pronto tsu 9800 to irule.
I've been looking at the GC 100-12 and if I had to buy more than one for the same room ( mainly use for Rs232, some ir and relay ) will that work? 
The reason I ask is they will be sharing the same router.

Thanks


----------



## DGF

Franin said:


> Hi all
> I'm looking at changing over from a pronto tsu 9800 to irule.
> I've been looking at the GC 100-12 and if I had to buy more than one for the same room ( mainly use for Rs232, some ir and relay ) will that work?
> The reason I ask is they will be sharing the same router.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure I fully understand your question, but the primary reason for needing a second GC100 would be if you don't have enough serial or relay 'ports' - an IR emitter or blaster can obviously communicate with multiple devices, so depending on device placement, IR wouldn't be the trigger to buy another Global Cache unit.

The GC100 is a dated unit (replaced by a range of iTach devices), but I've used one for several years very successfully. You can now pick them up at pretty decent price points, but you need to make sure that you use the latest firmware (updating is a 'factory only' procedure, but GC turn things around quickly and IIRC only charge $45US - not show how this would play out with you being located in Australia though). The main limitation of using a GC100 versus something like an iTach is that the '100 can only process one command from one device at a time, whereas the iTach can handle multiple simultaneous sessions - for some people this is a show-stopper, but I have never found it to be an issue. IMO you can't beat the GC100 for connectivity and price - to replicate the functionality with iTachs would cost many hundreds of dollars more.

Just shout if I've misunderstood your question and I'll make another attempt at answering!

Dave

[All work just stopped in our office to watch the Holland/Australia game - currently 2:2 - all very exciting!!!!]


----------



## JVoth

Franin said:


> Hi all
> I'm looking at changing over from a pronto tsu 9800 to irule.
> I've been looking at the GC 100-12 and if I had to buy more than one for the same room ( mainly use for Rs232, some ir and relay ) will that work?
> The reason I ask is they will be sharing the same router.
> 
> Thanks


 If you are trying to get a GC-100-12 to work with IR and RS-232 you're going to have a really hard time. I was told by the IRule staff that the GC-100 are out dated hardware and can only accept 1 connection at a time. I was having a really hard time controlling my Lumagen. It would work one out of 10 times after I would restart it and even then I could never get the feedbacks to work correctly. They refunded almost all of my money and sent me the ITach's to replace the GC-100. I've never had an issue since. The feedacks show up everytime and everything is being controlled perfectly. I would highly recommend not buying a GC-100.


----------



## a12en

Is there a tutorial on how to find and create gateways and ultimately setup the control? I'm running the trial now and having difficult.

Here are our devices:
-	Samsung LED TV BN68-02543F-02
-	Sharp LCD TV
-	Harman Kardon AVR247
-	JVC RX-8030V
-	Motorola QIP7232 
-	Etekcity 6x2 HDMI Matrix Switch/Splitter
-	Samsung BD-D6500 Blu-ray
-	Apple TV
-	Smartlabs RemoteLinc #2440 Lighting System

We want to use IP where we can and WIFI2IR from GC.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

JVoth said:


> If you are trying to get a GC-100-12 to work with IR and RS-232 you're going to have a really hard time. I was told by the IRule staff that the GC-100 are out dated hardware and can only accept 1 connection at a time. I was having a really hard time controlling my Lumagen. It would work one out of 10 times after I would restart it and even then I could never get the feedbacks to work correctly.


The GC-100 accepts one connection for each RS-232 port and another for IR. It's not as bad a limitation as it sounds. What you describe sounds like a defective unit.


----------



## JVoth

kriktsemaj99 said:


> The GC-100 accepts one connection for each RS-232 port and another for IR. It's not as bad a limitation as it sounds. What you describe sounds like a defective unit.


It very well could have been. I'm just relaying what the IRule guys told me on their website and going off of my own experience. It's outdated hardware and the ITach's are better. That's their words not mine. I do think their support sucks and they may not know what they are talking about but I'm still suggesting ITach's.


----------



## jidelite

JVoth said:


> It very well could have been. I'm just relaying what the IRule guys told me on their website and going off of my own experience. It's outdated hardware and the ITach's are better. That's their words not mine. I do think their support sucks and they may not know what they are talking about but I'm still suggesting ITach's.


Using a GC-100 for RS232 purchased off ebay (old firmware) and its been working ok. To cover themselves, I'm sure iRule 'will push' the iTach due to less complications...If you are only using a single device to control and you space out macro commands (with delays) the GC-100 should work well. BUT - I did run into a situation with the old firmware that made me purchase an iTach IP2SL (didn't feel like sending in my GC-100 for repairs):
1) My max baud rate is 19200. I guess most devices use a baud rate < 19200 but I needed a baud rate of 38400 for my Sony HW55ES.
2) Had trouble updating the config file for the GC-100 with Internet Explorer 10. Weeks later I found something that said try putting the browser in IE8 compatibility mode - that did work... 

jidelite


----------



## jidelite

a12en said:


> Is there a tutorial on how to find and create gateways and ultimately setup the control? I'm running the trial now and having difficult.
> 
> Here are our devices:
> -	Samsung LED TV BN68-02543F-02
> -	Sharp LCD TV
> -	Harman Kardon AVR247
> -	JVC RX-8030V
> -	Motorola QIP7232
> -	Etekcity 6x2 HDMI Matrix Switch/Splitter
> -	Samsung BD-D6500 Blu-ray
> -	Apple TV
> -	Smartlabs RemoteLinc #2440 Lighting System
> 
> We want to use IP where we can and WIFI2IR from GC.


Probably won't answer all your questions but there is a video tutorial (Gateway Setup in Version 3 - NEW for v3!) on their site to get you started...the iRule support staff can probably get you through your setup (and this forum will get you through the rest)...

jidelite


----------



## Franin

DGF said:


> Not sure I fully understand your question, but the primary reason for needing a second GC100 would be if you don't have enough serial or relay 'ports' - an IR emitter or blaster can obviously communicate with multiple devices, so depending on device placement, IR wouldn't be the trigger to buy another Global Cache unit.
> 
> The GC100 is a dated unit (replaced by a range of iTach devices), but I've used one for several years very successfully. You can now pick them up at pretty decent price points, but you need to make sure that you use the latest firmware (updating is a 'factory only' procedure, but GC turn things around quickly and IIRC only charge $45US - not show how this would play out with you being located in Australia though). The main limitation of using a GC100 versus something like an iTach is that the '100 can only process one command from one device at a time, whereas the iTach can handle multiple simultaneous sessions - for some people this is a show-stopper, but I have never found it to be an issue. IMO you can't beat the GC100 for connectivity and price - to replicate the functionality with iTachs would cost many hundreds of dollars more.
> 
> Just shout if I've misunderstood your question and I'll make another attempt at answering!
> 
> Dave
> 
> [All work just stopped in our office to watch the Holland/Australia game - currently 2:2 - all very exciting!!!!]


Hi Dave 
I have a minimum of 6 components that require rs232. But checking the prices over here the GC-100-12 is $500AU. I'll have to reconsider the best way for me too go.

[ we lost in World Cup ]


----------



## Franin

JVoth said:


> If you are trying to get a GC-100-12 to work with IR and RS-232 you're going to have a really hard time. I was told by the IRule staff that the GC-100 are out dated hardware and can only accept 1 connection at a time. I was having a really hard time controlling my Lumagen. It would work one out of 10 times after I would restart it and even then I could never get the feedbacks to work correctly. They refunded almost all of my money and sent me the ITach's to replace the GC-100. I've never had an issue since. The feedacks show up everytime and everything is being controlled perfectly. I would highly recommend not buying a GC-100.


Thank you for your reply I'm glad I asked here first. I'll have to see which is the best way to go. I wish irule was able to communicate with my philips extenders, have plenty of them.


----------



## Axel

Franin said:


> Hi Dave
> I have a minimum of 6 components that require rs232. But checking the prices over here the GC-100-12 is $500AU. I'll have to reconsider the best way for me too go.
> 
> [ we lost in World Cup ]


Hi Franin;

I use like several others here a Digi PortServer TS. They are IP to RS232 converters. Used ones can be found on eBay. There are different h/w flavors out there, so you have to look a bit for what you are buying. I remember quite a bit of conversation and information here in the thread. A search should turn it up.
Prices seem vary quite a bit, but I would not pay more than $50-$100 for an 8 port model. 
____
Axel


----------



## Franin

Axel said:


> Hi Franin;
> 
> I use like several others here a Digi PortServer TS. They are IP to RS232 converters. Used ones can be found on eBay. There are different h/w flavors out there, so you have to look a bit for what you are buying. I remember quite a bit of conversation and information here in the thread. A search should turn it up.
> Prices seem vary quite a bit, but I would not pay more than $50-$100 for an 8 port model.
> ____
> Axel


Thanks for the info Axel. So how does for instance an Oppo BDP 103 connect to one of these controlled by serial using the Rs232 port? How does Irule recognise this in there Irule app? I only see network, http, itach and the GC-100-12.

Sorry for the questions I want to make sure 100% before I get right into.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Axel

Franin said:


> Thanks for the info Axel. So how does for instance an Oppo BDP 103 connect to one of these controlled by serial using the Rs232 port? How does Irule recognise this in there Irule app? I only see network, http, itach and the GC-100-12.
> 
> Sorry for the questions I want to make sure 100% before I get right into.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi Frank;

I have found that RS232 codes work the same as IP codes. 

A digi has individual addressable RS232 ports. These can be addressed in iRule-Gateways through the digi's IP address and respective port number.

Example: 
the digi's IP is 192.168.1.20 
your Oppo is connected to digi's serial port #*1*
your projector is on digi's serial port #*2*
=> in the iRule-Gateway you configure each of the devices individually under NETWORK as:
192.168.1.20:210*1* for the Oppo
192.168.1.20:210*2 *for the PJ


Hope this helps!
____
Axel


----------



## Axel

I forgot to mention that depending on the model / hardware / firmware revision the digi's allow for concurrent connections.

____
Axel


----------



## osupike99

a12en said:


> Is there a tutorial on how to find and create gateways and ultimately setup the control? I'm running the trial now and having difficult.
> 
> Here are our devices:
> -	Samsung LED TV BN68-02543F-02
> -	Sharp LCD TV
> -	Harman Kardon AVR247
> -	JVC RX-8030V
> -	Motorola QIP7232
> -	Etekcity 6x2 HDMI Matrix Switch/Splitter
> -	Samsung BD-D6500 Blu-ray
> -	Apple TV
> -	Smartlabs RemoteLinc #2440 Lighting System
> 
> We want to use IP where we can and WIFI2IR from GC.


Also, don't automatically assume that if there is an app for your equipment, it is IP controllable by a third party app like iRule.

None of the Samsung equipment is IP controllable by iRule. AppleTV is also not IP controllable (by anything other than the Apple Remote app).



Alex


----------



## Franin

Axel said:


> Hi Frank;
> 
> I have found that RS232 codes work the same as IP codes.
> 
> A digi has individual addressable RS232 ports. These can be addressed in iRule-Gateways through the digi's IP address and respective port number.
> 
> Example:
> the digi's IP is 192.168.1.20
> your Oppo is connected to digi's serial port #*1*
> your projector is on digi's serial port #*2*
> => in the iRule-Gateway you configure each of the devices individually under NETWORK as:
> 192.168.1.20:210*1* for the Oppo
> 192.168.1.20:210*2 *for the PJ
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!
> ____
> Axel


Hi Axel thanks for your response, I would like to know how would I plug to the oppo serial port?

I couldn't find any cables from they're website they all look like standard cat 5 cables.

Thanks


----------



## Axel

Franin said:


> Hi Axel thanks for your response, I would like to know how would I plug to the oppo serial port?
> 
> I couldn't find any cables from they're website they all look like standard cat 5 cables.
> 
> Thanks


Ahhh, got it, Frank. You would need some DB9M/RJ-45 adapters, like this one:
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=104&cp_id=10415&cs_id=1041501&p_id=1151&seq=1&format=2

The DB9 part comes as male or female. You either plug it in directly in your oppo or in the serial cable that connects to the oppo. 
The RJ-45 end of the adapter connects via a regular Ethernet cable to the digi.
____
Axel


----------



## Franin

Axel said:


> Ahhh, got it, Frank. You would need some DB9M/RJ-45 adapters, like this one:
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=104&cp_id=10415&cs_id=1041501&p_id=1151&seq=1&format=2
> 
> The DB9 part comes as male or female. You either plug it in directly in your oppo or in the serial cable that connects to the oppo.
> The RJ-45 end of the adapter connects via a regular Ethernet cable to the digi.
> ____
> Axel


Fantastic Axel. Thank you so much and thank you to all who replied. I will now endeavour to buy these items.

Thanks 
Frank


----------



## Axel

Glad I could help, Frank!
_____
Axel


----------



## RParkerMU

rysmithjr said:


> Anyone here intimately familiar with iRule and want to build a custom remote setup for me? I poked around but realized I just don't have the time to really dig into all the intricacies to get it running, but would do better seeing a working version and modifying it over time.
> 
> More of a meeting room setup, with a projector & motorized screen, a home theatre amp & a monoprice 6 zone amp, 2 lcd tv's, a pc with webex & ip softphone (for conference calls) with a pa system being the audio source, global cache itach flex for IP & serial control. More details if anyone is interested in a paying gig, of course.


Not sure if anyone replied to you, but it can be kind of challenging doing this remotely. Maybe there is a iRule integrator or someone on the forum local to you?


----------



## Franin

Is Irule Builder down? Cannot seem to access with Safari and Chrome.


----------



## Axel

Franin said:


> Is Irule Builder down? Cannot seem to access with Safari and Chrome.


Works for me here in the US. I just tried with Chrome and FF. FF has always been very slow for me, but Chrome was/is fine.
____
Axel


----------



## Franin

Axel said:


> Works for me here in the US. I just tried with Chrome and FF. FF has always been very slow for me, but Chrome was/is fine.
> ____
> Axel


Thanks Axel I found out what it was, I had to sign out from my google account and then log in again which irule asked for permission to access ( something in those lines ). But all good know


----------



## Graham N

Hi, 


It must have been ages since I last posted on here. I haven't caught up with what's been going on but I have searched on line and looked at the irulebuilder without success.


I have changed some of my gear and it is about time I brought my irule settings uo to date. I believe I am using some modified versions of Steves backgrounds at the moment with the wood grained side panels and black centre. I have decided to redo everything in retina resolution. I was shocked at the limited amount of retina backgrounds and buttons available. 


I couldn't find any similar backgrounds to the ones I am using in either the community or irule sections. In the irule section there are plain backgrounds in portrait and landscape mode with or without navigation bar but no retina buttons. It is a long time since I used the builder so perhaps I am doing something wrong.


Has anyone got any links to any retina backgrounds and buttons or method on making my own


thanks in advance


Graham


----------



## ellisr63

I am thinking of moving from CQC to iRule, and I am getting real frustrated trying to find out what can and can't be done with iRule.
Before I do I need to know if these devices would be good with it... 
Denon 4520ci
ELK M1 gold
AprilAire thermostats
XBMC
JRiver
Panasonic AE8000
BenQ w1070
ISY 9941
Irrigation Caddy

Can I get it up and running on a PC to see if I like it, and if I do can I use a win 7 tablet to control everything or do I need to go the Apple, or Android route?
If so what do I need to get it to work on my PC?
How hard is it to get it up and running?
Are the graphics easily designed or are there a selection to use?

tia,
Ron


----------



## Done Deal DR

ellisr63 said:


> I am thinking of moving from CQC to iRule, and I am getting real frustrated trying to find out what can and can't be done with iRule.
> Before I do I need to know if these devices would be good with it...
> Denon 4520ci - *Yes*
> ELK M1 gold - *Don't know what this is*
> AprilAire thermostats - *Don't know, this would be dependent upon the ISY system I'd think*
> XBMC - *Not sure, probably*
> JRiver - *Yes*
> Panasonic AE8000 - *Yes*
> BenQ w1070 - *Yes*
> ISY 9941 *Yes - There is also a module available*
> Irrigation Caddy - *Dont Know, I would think this would tie into the ISY system*
> 
> Can I get it up and running on a PC to see if I like it, and if I do can I use a win 7 tablet to control everything or do I need to go the Apple, or Android route?
> If so what do I need to get it to work on my PC?
> How hard is it to get it up and running?
> Are the graphics easily designed or are there a selection to use?
> 
> tia,
> Ron


Some answers above in bold.

You can't operate iRule on a PC, you can only create the design and functionality on the PC but from there the configuration must be pushed to a mobile device to use it. You will need some global cache gear in order for iRule to work on all of that equipment as well. Some can be controlled via IP with no additional gear (I'm sure you Denon and likely a couple others such as ISY), but others will need RS-232 or IR equipment to control it. I don't think Windows tablets are supported either, currently just Android and Apple products I believe. There is pre-made graphics to use for various buttons, they are somewhat limited but you can also search for user provided artwork to use as well. If you can program home automation, I'm sure you could do this as well.

All in, it's usually only $200-$400 for most people to get iRule going with everything, including the global cache gear and iRule licenses.

I'm far from an expert but have been using iRule for over a year now, though I haven't jumped into home automation yet.


----------



## ellisr63

Done Deal DR said:


> Some answers above in bold.
> 
> You can't operate iRule on a PC, you can only create the design and functionality on the PC but from there the configuration must be pushed to a mobile device to use it. You will need some global cache gear in order for iRule to work on all of that equipment as well. Some can be controlled via IP with no additional gear (I'm sure you Denon and likely a couple others such as ISY), but others will need RS-232 or IR equipment to control it. I don't think Windows tablets are supported either, currently just Android and Apple products I believe. There is pre-made graphics to use for various buttons, they are somewhat limited but you can also search for user provided artwork to use as well. If you can program home automation, I'm sure you could do this as well.
> 
> All in, it's usually only $200-$400 for most people to get iRule going with everything, including the global cache gear and iRule licenses.
> 
> I'm far from an expert but have been using iRule for over a year now, though I haven't jumped into home automation yet.


I have a couple of the Global Cache pieces laying around (have to dig them up). If I can get the Denon, ISY, JRiver,and XBMC up and running on the PC then I can push it to my Android phone... I will purchase it. Now I need to see if I can get the builder to work on my PC.


----------



## mdavej

I see no reason Denon, JRiver and XBMC wouldn't work. The ISY is the only thing that may require some extra effort.

How exactly does CQC control your PC apps (JRiver and XBMC) today, via IR or IP?


----------



## ellisr63

mdavej said:


> I see no reason Denon, JRiver and XBMC wouldn't work. The ISY is the only thing that may require some extra effort.
> 
> How exactly does CQC control your PC apps (JRiver and XBMC) today, via IR or IP?


One of the problems I have right now is CQC will not control XBMC or JRiver... It will only use their database. Hence this is why I am looking at iRule, and Cinemar.


----------



## mdavej

ellisr63 said:


> One of the problems I have right now is CQC will not control XBMC or JRiver... It will only use their database. Hence this is why I am looking at iRule, and Cinemar.


You can just plug in an IR dongle and control those with just about anything. Are you saying CQC can't even learn codes or import pronto hex?


----------



## ellisr63

mdavej said:


> You can just plug in an IR dongle and control those with just about anything. Are you saying CQC can't even learn codes or import pronto hex?


I don't want to use ir on anything. I use lan, and serial to control everything or my keyboard and mouse currently.


----------



## mpg732

ellisr63 said:


> I don't want to use ir on anything. I use lan, and serial to control everything or my keyboard and mouse currently.


As long as all your devices are capable of simple IP and RS232 control then iRule will work for you. For RS232 you will need additional hardware. You can by a Global Cache or if you are running a PC all the time and is near the RS232 device, you might want to look at Eventghost for that, its free and works very well. iRule comunicates with Eventghost very nicely. 

The main question for XBMC and jRiver, is what kind of control are you looking for? IE, do you want to just control or do you want feedback to be displayed on iRule?

You will also drop a lot more money for Cinemar. They went in a direction to compete against Crestron systems, which in the end will cost you a lot of money.

As for other devices, even though it may look like you should be able to control them from IP, you may not always be able to do so. Some devices developers lock third party control out.


----------



## RichardU

ellisr63 said:


> I am thinking of moving from CQC to iRule,


I've looked at getting away from CQC as well. The good news for CQC is that it does a great job of talking to a lot of diverse hardware, and it uses few resources to do it (you could put it on a tiny computer that draws almost no power). The bad news is, the front-end interfaces are weak, and I don't imagine them ever getting good enough to use.

I'm also an iRule user, although not active. The problem is, I'm not too impressed with the front end interfaces there either. When I see someone use an entire page to control a single light, I think, who has the time to open an app, and navigate through several pages to get to one page to turn on a light? Maybe someone who wants to show off their automation system, but for me, it's too slow for regular use.

Here's my current solution (and I'm open for suggestions). I use CQC to connect everything. I have remote controls with hard buttons in every room where I typically control things (9 remotes). It's much faster for me to grab a remote and adjust lights than it is to pull out my phone, unlock it, open an app, etc. I also far prefer hard button remotes to control media as I can do it without looking, unlike an app. I get visual feedback when needed from the media program on the nearest television. Not to mention, when I'm watching television, I want my phone available to look things up.

I have a lighting system with 3-button switches to control lighting scenes (Jetstream). 

When I'm near a computer, my browser homepage has a series of links that control whatever I want. I'm typing this in my office. I could click control-T to open a new tab, then click on links to turn/off lights, scenes, etc. (this also works on android phone/tablet browsers.)

But the best interface for android phone/tablets: If I double-click the Home button, it pulls up a voice command window and I simply say what I want. I'm using Tasker and AutoVoice to communicate back to CQC. I wouldn't use this to try and adjust volume, for example, but it's faster and more hands-free than anything else on a phone for basic control.

A final philosophical point. I use a Ceton cable-card tuner for my DVR. They have a great app, and they spend a lot of effort constantly making it better. CQC, nor iRule will ever be able to compete with that. Why bother trying? Same thing with Media Browser. They have a great app, and a much bigger user base than CQC will ever have. Once you take the time to go to app level, I'd rather use these apps.


----------



## ellisr63

RichardU said:


> I've looked at getting away from CQC as well. The good news for CQC is that it does a great job of talking to a lot of diverse hardware, and it uses few resources to do it (you could put it on a tiny computer that draws almost no power). The bad news is, the front-end interfaces are weak, and I don't imagine them ever getting good enough to use.
> 
> I'm also an iRule user, although not active. The problem is, I'm not too impressed with the front end interfaces there either. When I see someone use an entire page to control a single light, I think, who has the time to open an app, and navigate through several pages to get to one page to turn on a light? Maybe someone who wants to show off their automation system, but for me, it's too slow for regular use.
> 
> Here's my current solution (and I'm open for suggestions). I use CQC to connect everything. I have remote controls with hard buttons in every room where I typically control things (9 remotes). It's much faster for me to grab a remote and adjust lights than it is to pull out my phone, unlock it, open an app, etc. I also far prefer hard button remotes to control media as I can do it without looking, unlike an app. I get visual feedback when needed from the media program on the nearest television. Not to mention, when I'm watching television, I want my phone available to look things up.
> 
> I have a lighting system with 3-button switches to control lighting scenes (Jetstream).
> 
> When I'm near a computer, my browser homepage has a series of links that control whatever I want. I'm typing this in my office. I could click control-T to open a new tab, then click on links to turn/off lights, scenes, etc. (this also works on android phone/tablet browsers.)
> 
> But the best interface for android phone/tablets: If I double-click the Home button, it pulls up a voice command window and I simply say what I want. I'm using Tasker and AutoVoice to communicate back to CQC. I wouldn't use this to try and adjust volume, for example, but it's faster and more hands-free than anything else on a phone for basic control.
> 
> A final philosophical point. I use a Ceton cable-card tuner for my DVR. They have a great app, and they spend a lot of effort constantly making it better. CQC, nor iRule will ever be able to compete with that. Why bother trying? Same thing with Media Browser. They have a great app, and a much bigger user base than CQC will ever have. Once you take the time to go to app level, I'd rather use these apps.


I have decided to move to MainLobby.


----------



## Glimmie

*Numeric Feedback Programming?*

So where do I find documentation on programming numeric feedbacks? No, I don't need to know how to drag and drop feedbacks from the library into my panels like their current user manual clearly explains. 

What is the "formula" Where do I find information of what the parameters are? In looking at some examples I see ((x / 255) * 100) a lot. OK, so x must be our data, 255 is the limit of an 8bit character (I assume that's what they want), and what about the 100? What is that number? Is it the number of horizontal pixels in the bar?

The min/max is self explanatory, _I think,_ but then with that info, why does one need to input a formula? You should be able to build it internally based in the min/max info given?

What is the "value units" option? is this just a text label or is this providing scaling to the number. For example if I select "db", is that doing a log conversion based on the formual? and where do I specify that?

The decimal placement? What if I have a pure integer? There's no option for no decimal place or does Irule take care of that automatically? What if I want Irule to round to the nearest integer?

*[rant=on]*
It's been three years now since Irule feedbacks has been premiered. Yet I can't find the above information anywhere on line! And the textual feedbacks are not documented either but I have hacked my way into learning that by trial and error. If you aren't going to provide the documentation for these user options then why make them available? There are plenty of other "no programming knowledge required, drag and drop" remote programs out there. I have supported Irule since 2010 because they have a professional version that allows much more advanced functionality. But what good is that if they don't provide the documentation for advanced users?

Am I being unreasonable here?
*[rant= off]*


----------



## mpg732

I agree with what you are saying. I too would love to see more options. You might want to post this on iRule forums.


----------



## dzapola

*LockState Thermostat*

I posted this on the iRule Support Community, but no takers yet so I figured I'd try here since I had good luck the last time. I'l try to be more brief.

I'm trying to set up my LS-90i thermostat and it appears the devices/gateways I've created are connecting as I see in the green icon drawer at the bottom of the screen. However, none of the feedback is displaying and the commands to alter the state of the thermostat are not working. Below is what I did:

Device 1 - RADIO THERMOSTAT WIFI
Device 2 - RADIO THERMOSTAT QUERY
Feedback - RADIO THERMOSTAT (tried associating to both devices)

Gateway 1 - HTTP, non-static IP Address of thermostat, tried port 0 and 80, PUT, associate to Device 1 above
Gateway 2 - HTTP, non-static IP Address of thermostat, tried port 0 and 80, GET, associate to Device 2 above

U assumed the Radio Thermostat devices would work since they units look nearly identical and one the iRule website it says that the "family of thermostats from Radio Thermostat (and private label alternatives from 3M Filtrete, LockState Connect, and Homewerks.)" are available in the module. I would assume if they could configure it, I should be able to as well.

I also tried using telnet to the thermostat to both ports 0 and 80 (as well as several other popular ports) and I always get "Could not open connection to host on port 0/80:Connect failed". I'm not sure if I have a config issue, this thermostat uses a different port or maybe it's actually not supported.

Any support/direction would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NicksHitachi

When I wake my HTPC with WOL it wont connect unless I exit the panel and re-enter. IOW it shows red and wont respond unless I re-enter.

The Itach and all other gateways work fine.

I have played with different delays in the WOL settings but nothing seems to correct. 


Any Ideas?


----------



## jidelite

dzapola said:


> I posted this on the iRule Support Community, but no takers yet so I figured I'd try here since I had good luck the last time. I'l try to be more brief.
> 
> I'm trying to set up my LS-90i thermostat and it appears the devices/gateways I've created are connecting as I see in the green icon drawer at the bottom of the screen. However, none of the feedback is displaying and the commands to alter the state of the thermostat are not working. Below is what I did:
> 
> Device 1 - RADIO THERMOSTAT WIFI
> Device 2 - RADIO THERMOSTAT QUERY
> Feedback - RADIO THERMOSTAT (tried associating to both devices)
> 
> Gateway 1 - HTTP, non-static IP Address of thermostat, tried port 0 and 80, PUT, associate to Device 1 above
> Gateway 2 - HTTP, non-static IP Address of thermostat, tried port 0 and 80, GET, associate to Device 2 above
> 
> U assumed the Radio Thermostat devices would work since they units look nearly identical and one the iRule website it says that the "family of thermostats from Radio Thermostat (and private label alternatives from 3M Filtrete, LockState Connect, and Homewerks.)" are available in the module. I would assume if they could configure it, I should be able to as well.
> 
> I also tried using telnet to the thermostat to both ports 0 and 80 (as well as several other popular ports) and I always get "Could not open connection to host on port 0/80:Connect failed". I'm not sure if I have a config issue, this thermostat uses a different port or maybe it's actually not supported.
> 
> Any support/direction would be appreciated. Thanks.



dzapola, I've been using a 3M-50 (did not purchase the iRule module) for several yrs with much success so let me see if I can offer some guidance. To start, let's try and take iRule out of the equation - have you been able to control it with a smart device:
1) Did the LS-90i come with instructions (or link to) so you can set it up to your current router/network?
2) Does the LS-90i have an IOS or Android app to control it


I got my 3M-50 working first to verify wifi connect-ability. Once established, I made sure iRule was setup with the Gateway to just control the device then I moved on to getting feedback...


jidelite


----------



## dzapola

jidelite said:


> dzapola, I've been using a 3M-50 (did not purchase the iRule module) for several yrs with much success so let me see if I can offer some guidance. To start, let's try and take iRule out of the equation - have you been able to control it with a smart device:
> 1) Did the LS-90i come with instructions (or link to) so you can set it up to your current router/network?
> 2) Does the LS-90i have an IOS or Android app to control it
> 
> 
> I got my 3M-50 working first to verify wifi connect-ability. Once established, I made sure iRule was setup with the Gateway to just control the device then I moved on to getting feedback...
> 
> 
> jidelite


jidelite,

I was hoping someone else got an LS thermostat working, so thanks for the response. I've had the LS-90i for maybe a couple of years now and am able to control it thru the website as well as the old "LS-Connect" app and the new "LockState" app for iphone and ipad. I've searched this thread and the iRule community and have tried numerous different things prior to posting. I've tried using both the 3M and Radio Thermostat devices/feedback, port 0 (which I read somewhere it needs to be), port 80, I put my LS username and pw on the gateways and left them off, used telnet to try and connect to it on port 0, 80 and several others without getting a response. I can ping the IP Address successfully and my devices show as connected.

My HTTP gateways are simply the IP Address, port 0, GET method and the same with POST method for the other.

The devices I used are RADIO THERMOSTAT WIFI and RADIO THERMOSTAT QUERY. The feedback is RADIO THERMOSTAT. I put the Query in the Entrance as well as behind a button to try it both ways. I put all of the feedback controls on a panel just to view them, as well as a button to change the temperature. No feedback shows up and the buttons don't do anything.

I've got 8 other devices set up fine, including 4 that provide feedback. This seems like it should be straight forward, but I'm obviously missing something. Thanks again for the assist.


----------



## jidelite

dzapola, Yeah, sorry I have never used the LS-90i...from what you have said it looks like you have everything setup correctly (the 2 HTTP Gateways, port setting (I'm using 0), correct Radio Thermostat devices, query commands setup in entrance/button etc.). So without a 90i, I'm left with the thought that the LS USNAP wifi module may not be compatible with the Radio Thermostat API (you can't even chg the temp let alone get feedback) - only if you could get someone (or the iRule support team) to verify.

jidelite


----------



## Dean Roddey

Where does this idea that CQC's user interface system is weak come from? The biggest problem we have is that our user interface system is so powerful that a lot of folks don't want to put in the time to learn it. That's why we've put so much time lately into standardization of device driver interfaces and creating a very nice set of auto-generated interfaces to give folks a way to get some nice interfaces without having to master the user interface design process. Though, if you want to learn it (and it's like learning any powerful program like Photoshop or whatnot, i.e. nothing that normal humans can't do) then you can create highly customized touch screen applications.

Here is a quick and dirty video I did demonstrating the new auto-generated user interfaces, and how little work is involved in getting a system set up. I 'cheated' a little here in that I used device simulator drivers so that I wouldn't have to have all of the actual hardware hooked up, but in terms of setting up CQC itself, it's not much more than this even in a more realistic scenario. Skip forward a bit if you only want to see the generated user interfaces. It demonstrates installing the drivers and going through the generation process first.

http://www.charmedquark.com/Web2/PostImages/4_5Previews/Auto-GenDemo.wmv


----------



## sfatula

((x / 255) * 100)

This means that the device, whatever it is, is sending a value from 0 to 255. The formula would indicate that the iRule user wants to display a percent. So, the formula converts the value sent by the device to a percent, thus, the formula. Perhaps showing the raw value would not be very useful to you. Up to you to display how you want. So, the formulas allow you to display values in the way you want to display them. I have some devices that send 51 through 60 for example, I would not want to display 51 through 60, much rather convert to something else, via formula. I find them very useful. YMMV.


----------



## MKtheater

Hey guys, can irule control my processor, it is a Sherbourn 7020, and my pioneer elite projector? If it can what do I need?


----------



## cheenu

Here is my theater irule on Samsung galaxy s 10.5


----------



## giomania

cheenu said:


> Here is my theater irule on Samsung galaxy s 10.5


Nice buttons; is that panel shared?

What is your irule username so I can grab some of those images?

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## cheenu

giomania said:


> Nice buttons; is that panel shared?
> 
> What is your irule username so I can grab some of those images?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark



I don't know how to share panels , I am new to irule with a basic license.
The picture is of my actual home theater.


----------



## Axel

I can query time information from my Oppo 103D via RS232: 'Elapsed time' + 'Remaining time'. However, the Oppo does not seem to offer 'Total time'. So a workaround could be to do an addition of the (2) feedbacks. How can I do this in iRule?
_____
Axel


----------



## txx3ddq442

*iTach commands NOT from iRule*

Apologies if this has been covered... Searched but couldn't find anything. Also, I understand that this is more of an iTach question than an iRule one.

I've got an HAI Omni for security and automation, Lutron RadioRA 2 for lighting and iRule for whole house remote controls.

What I'd like to be able to do is use my iTach's (I have six) independently of iRule. For example, if no motion is detected in a room for 30 minutes, issue iTach commands to turn off the audio zone and tv and to the lutron system to kill the lights. Seems HAI could handle this pretty easily over TCP/IP.


----------



## osupike99

Axel said:


> I can query time information from my Oppo 103D via RS232: 'Elapsed time' + 'Remaining time'. However, the Oppo does not seem to offer 'Total time'. So a workaround could be to do an addition of the (2) feedbacks. How can I do this in iRule?
> _____
> Axel



Hey Axel,

Give Itai a ring and ask him about Expressions. That's something that is being worked on that may get you what you need.




Alex


----------



## jidelite

Axel said:


> I can query time information from my Oppo 103D via RS232: 'Elapsed time' + 'Remaining time'. However, the Oppo does not seem to offer 'Total time'. So a workaround could be to do an addition of the (2) feedbacks. How can I do this in iRule?
> _____
> Axel


Axel, I have the Oppo 93 but I believe the RS232 feedback codes are very similar. Sound like you are looking for the Total run time of a disc - have you tried the UTC (Time code update) command? It may not be in the format you are looking for but it should be there...


jidelite


----------



## Axel

jidelite said:


> Axel, I have the Oppo 93 but I believe the RS232 feedback codes are very similar. Sound like you are looking for the Total run time of a disc - have you tried the UTC (Time code update) command? It may not be in the format you are looking for but it should be there...
> 
> 
> jidelite


For some reason the information for total run time does not seem to be available on mine. The same applies to total amount of chapter/track.

Are you able to query this information on your 93? If so, what query command do you use? 
____
Axel


----------



## dzapola

Axel said:


> For some reason the information for total run time does not seem to be available on mine. The same applies to total amount of chapter/track.
> 
> Are you able to query this information on your 93? If so, what query command do you use?
> ____
> Axel


From the protocol doc:

"UTC - Time Code Update:
Sent every second when the playback time advances. The time information is the same as the front panel display."

So it's essentially saying that whatever is displayed on the screen of the Oppo is what will display on your device. From the Oppo manual, to change the display you use the Page Up and Page Down buttons to change that display. That means that only one time will show current and correct. I had the following just for testing:

Track Time: 00:03:23
Title Time: 01:00:19
Remaining Time: 00:30:13

As I switched the display on the Oppo, the one that was active would start counting and the others stopped.

The protocol doc says to refer to the STC command for switching the display. I haven't looked into that yet, but I suppose you could create device codes for each of the display options (E, R, T, X, C, K) and add them to the Entrance to cycle thru them to update the times. The Entrance would need to repeat, so I'm not sure that's a good solution since it may suck the battery down. Or create buttons for each one to quickly check the time for what you want.

If you haven't yet, you may need to create custom feedbacks to display the other times you want to display ("UTC*X ").

Would be nice if all of the times were available instead of the one visible on the Oppo, maybe that's something that's patchable.


----------



## Axel

I heard back from Oppo Support: _"Unfortunately there is no way to query the total available time. The player was designed to query elapsed and remaining time, and not total run time."_


It seems that I may have to look into the Expressions Alex had mentioned.

____

Axel


----------



## jidelite

Axel, dzapola - Man I apologize for the misinformation - obviously I was WRONG!! When I responded this afternoon I was going off memory. Got home to check my iRule/Oppo display and ...checked in to explain and oh well, that's what I get for not checking first. Sorry again...

jidelite


----------



## Axel

no problem, jidelite.
____
Axel


----------



## LeBon

*Mitsubishi Mini-Split HVAC Control*

Has anyone tried to control a Mitsubishi mini-split heat pump A/C unit from iRule? The Mitsu unit uses Honeywell RedLink RF remote control, but has some sort of "Internet Gateway"which allows control from a phone app. Is there an API (or other hook) that we could use to control it from iRule?


----------



## Peter M

iRule has announced that V4 will contain logic for variables.

Any insiders with more info ? Release date ?

One thing I'd really like to see is the date and time being available. Combined with variables and logic this would be really powerful for automation.

Cheers,


----------



## fornold

That's good to hear. 

I hope it includes setting variables with feedback.


----------



## heffneil

This forum is a bit quiet lately. Are people going elsewhere to discuss iRule or is the novelty wearing off?

Neil


----------



## ecrabb

fornold said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> I hope it includes setting variables with feedback.


It does! One example would be your AV receivers mute status or surround mode driving a variable to set image states.



heffneil said:


> This forum is a bit quiet lately. Are people going elsewhere to discuss iRule or is the novelty wearing off?


It's the end of summer. People are taking their last bits of vacations, getting in one last trip to wherever, still boating, etc. Things are always pretty slow in home theater in June/July/August. HT forum activity and industry news start picking back up a little before CEDIA when kids are going back to school and everybody is getting back in the fall grind.

SC


----------



## ecrabb

Peter M said:


> iRule has announced that V4 will contain logic for variables.
> 
> Any insiders with more info ? Release date ?


The plan is to have the new release at CEDIA, so end of August/beginning of September. Beta testing begins in a few days.



Peter M said:


> One thing I'd really like to see is the date and time being available. Combined with variables and logic this would be really powerful for automation.


I'm curious about your ideas for this... I could see some macros for "home" and "away" buttons that could conditionally change lighting depending on time of day (which could also be done with an automation controller), but do you have some other ideas how you'd use a time/date variable? Thanks - just curious what you're thinking about.

Cheers,
SC


----------



## Peter M

ecrabb said:


> I'm curious about your ideas for this... I could see some macros for "home" and "away" buttons that could conditionally change lighting depending on time of day (which could also be done with an automation controller), but do you have some other ideas how you'd use a time/date variable? Thanks - just curious what you're thinking about.


I'd like to be able to log when my sons start gaming and then auto-shutdown after a set period.

Yes ... I'm the dad from hell !! 

Cheers,


----------



## fitbrit

Last time I checked, it was impossible to port all the work I'd done designing pages from my iPad 3 to a generic Android tablet. Has this been made any easier than starting from scratch. IIRC only a very few Android tablet models were supported. Is this still the case? I'd like to be able to buy cheap tablets and wall mount them in each room, but not if it means having to reassemble everything from scratch again.


----------



## Audixium

*New iRule user - hardware recommendations please*

I have been using Harmony remotes for quite a while. My current Harmony One is starting to die a slow death and line of sight has become an issue, so I paid for the pro version of iRule. I dutifully made custom activities/screens and am hoping to get some current hardware recommendations. For now I'll only be using iRule to control my living room setup:

Epson 3020 PJ (w/Klipsch reference series 5.1)
Vizio M Series TV (w/Vizio soundbar 2.1)

Denon X3000 (5.1 for PJ use, Zone 2 audio out to deck speakers)

xfinity X1
AppleTV
Wii
Panasonic BluRay

For the Epson I figured I'd need a wifi solution since it is ceiling mounted. For the rest I can do either wifi or ethernet. I'll use IR for everything except the Denon (serial). Are Global Cache products still recommended? I've read some posts discouraging the Flex line. What makes sense for my situation?


----------



## citrus

I see that iRule basic is limited to 3 "unique" devices. iRule doesn't define what it considers as "unique" devices. Is unique the OS as in Android or IOS or does unique mean tablet or phone? I am thinking of being able to use iRule for a Galazy Tab, Nook HD+ & Nexus 7; would that be possible as the tablets are unique to each other; & does unique mean branded name devices?

Waiting for the ITach ip2ir to arrive & will be using it with TouchSquid on the Tab 2 initially & possibly the Nook HD+. Currently having problems with TouchSquid changing the volume when changing channels watching TV when only the cable box & tv are being used.

Any problems with iRule & custom roms as in have updated Tab 2 & Nook HD+ to KitKat 4.4.4?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

A device is a combination of OS and screen resolution. I have a Kindle and 2 other generic android tablets all running the same 'devive' as they are all android and 1024/600 resolution.


----------



## citrus

SeldomSeen31 said:


> A device is a combination of OS and screen resolution. I have a Kindle and 2 other generic android tablets all running the same 'devive' as they are all android and 1024/600 resolution.


THANK YOU!, So, I can use it on my Tab 2 7 (1280x800) & the Nook HD+ (1920x1080) as 2 devices. Adding both the Nexus 7 & Acer A700 would still have me as only 2 devices as both are Android & 1920x1080. Of course the A700 (10.1 display) would be overkill & probably won't do it.

Got email that the iTach will arrive tomorrow


----------



## osupike99

citrus said:


> THANK YOU!, So, I can use it on my Tab 2 7 (1280x800) & the Nook HD+ (1920x1080) as 2 devices. Adding both the Nexus 7 & Acer A700 would still have me as only 2 devices as both are Android & 1920x1080. Of course the A700 (10.1 display) would be overkill & probably won't do it.
> 
> Got email that the iTach will arrive tomorrow


A handset can be device OR unique GUI. So if you have 5 iPhone5/5s handsets and all use the same GUI then it is 1 handset. However, if you have husband, wife, kid 1, kid 2, kid 3 and each one uses iPhone 5/5s BUT each has their own GUI, that is 5 handsets.

With Android, it is more complicated because different devices, though having same screen resolution, will have different USABLE pixel count thus, would be different handset type.



Alex


----------



## citrus

osupike99 said:


> A handset can be device OR unique GUI. So if you have 5 iPhone5/5s handsets and all use the same GUI then it is 1 handset. However, if you have husband, wife, kid 1, kid 2, kid 3 and each one uses iPhone 5/5s BUT each has their own GUI, that is 5 handsets.
> 
> With Android, it is more complicated because different devices, though having same screen resolution, will have different USABLE pixel count thus, would be different handset type.
> 
> Alex



Now define "GUI". Different "themes"? or IOS5/IOS6 etc? USABLE pixel count = different GUI? but each iPhone 5 is supposed to have the same pixel count for display even if each use a different "theme".

But then if iRule is installed, & I change the "GUI"/theme would that count as 2? On an Android, I can also change the GUI by changing the custom rom to another version by someone else; will iRule then see that it is already installed so that the new GUI won't be counted as another device?

iRule should really define what is meant by "unique" device. 

Regarding different GUI on iPhone 5/5s, would that GUI really mean using different templates & NOT using pixel count to determine a different device?

Unlikely, I'll run into a greater than 3 device problem but if having an extra button on a different tablet means that the GUI is different, then there is a huge problem regarding device usage.


----------



## osupike99

citrus said:


> Now define "GUI". Different "themes"? or IOS5/IOS6 etc? USABLE pixel count = different GUI? but each iPhone 5 is supposed to have the same pixel count for display even if each use a different "theme".
> 
> But then if iRule is installed, & I change the "GUI"/theme would that count as 2? On an Android, I can also change the GUI by changing the custom rom to another version by someone else; will iRule then see that it is already installed so that the new GUI won't be counted as another device?
> 
> iRule should really define what is meant by "unique" device.
> 
> Regarding different GUI on iPhone 5/5s, would that GUI really mean using different templates & NOT using pixel count to determine a different device?
> 
> Unlikely, I'll run into a greater than 3 device problem but if having an extra button on a different tablet means that the GUI is different, then there is a huge problem regarding device usage.



Regarding different GUI on iPhone 5/5s, would that GUI really mean using different templates & NOT using pixel count to determine a different device? --- YES, different GUI could be that your wife likes a simple control layout while you want more control functions at your finger tips. 2 iPhones have same pixel count BUT different GUI, thus 2 handsets.

As for Android.... if the ROM that load changes the usable screen resolution, you should still be able to sync with that handset, it's just that your images could possibly get skewed because of possible pixel shift.



Alex


----------



## citrus

Would be interesting on how or if iRule keeps track of the templates one uses, especially if one tries different templates; hopefully iRule will still count the device as "1" with each template used.

I expect that I will be using the same template on 2 devices which will have 2 different resolutions, 1280x800 & 1920x1080; will be checking if my iRule will be counted as 1 device as both are Android & with the same GUI.

Got iTach delivered & now time to play & not get frustrated?

paul


----------



## chadcj7

I am looking for some guidance on lighting control. I have been using iRule since it came out. I love the product and have pushed many to it.

I am controlling most everything in my house currently via IP. I am wanting to add lighting control in my media room. I would like to be able to have lights dim/off when I hit play and brighten whenI hit pause or stop. I am looking for options on what will integrate best with iRule and what is easiest to maintain? Looking at Vera, Lutron Smart Bridge Pro and ISY. 

I also want to control a couple other lights through out the house as well. Also I want to keep this as affordable as possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## osupike99

citrus said:


> Would be interesting on how or if iRule keeps track of the templates one uses, especially if one tries different templates; hopefully iRule will still count the device as "1" with each template used.
> 
> I expect that I will be using the same template on 2 devices which will have 2 different resolutions, 1280x800 & 1920x1080; will be checking if my iRule will be counted as 1 device as both are Android & with the same GUI.
> 
> Got iTach delivered & now time to play & not get frustrated?
> 
> paul



It doesn't count templates. In your case, you will be having 2 handsets used up in the builder with having 2 devices with different resolutions. Same looking GUI though.


----------



## deewan

Audixium said:


> I have been using Harmony remotes for quite a while. My current Harmony One is starting to die a slow death and line of sight has become an issue, so I paid for the pro version of iRule. I dutifully made custom activities/screens and am hoping to get some current hardware recommendations. For now I'll only be using iRule to control my living room setup:
> 
> Epson 3020 PJ (w/Klipsch reference series 5.1)
> Vizio M Series TV (w/Vizio soundbar 2.1)
> 
> Denon X3000 (5.1 for PJ use, Zone 2 audio out to deck speakers)
> 
> xfinity X1
> AppleTV
> Wii
> Panasonic BluRay
> 
> For the Epson I figured I'd need a wifi solution since it is ceiling mounted. For the rest I can do either wifi or ethernet. I'll use IR for everything except the Denon (serial). Are Global Cache products still recommended? I've read some posts discouraging the Flex line. What makes sense for my situation?


Global Cache products have worked great for me. I'd recommend them! Depending where all your gear is located, you may only need one IP2IR iTach. Each IP2IR iTach comes with two individual IR repeaters and a single IR blaster. Say for example your gear is located on the side of your room like mine. I had a single IR blaster that shot into the room which hit the projector and the AV gear. So one iTach with one blaster worked for a while until I added some IR controlled items. 

If your gear sits under the screen you very well may be able to buy two IP2IR iTachs and control everything including the projector. Have the first wired iTach sit in the AV rack and fire a IR blaster into the room which would control the projector and possibly the TV depending on the angle. The other two outputs from the first iTach could use IR repeaters and control your Denon and BluRay player. Your second iTach can have three IR repeaters and control your cable box, AppleTV, and Wii.

Basically, the options are endless and it just depends on where all your gear sits. Just come up with a game plan and place an order.


----------



## citrus

Will need to go thru the tutorial again, BUT does "everyone" have Watch TV go thru the AVR? Gave up trying to set Watch TV just to use the cable box & TV without luck; also the "Music" appears to require a CD config & not let me use a Blu-Ray player to do it.

Of course, I wasn't able to assign 2 Blu-Ray players to watch movie or listen to music; I want to be able to use either player for music & movie. And be able to play a movie or listen to music from a laptop or tablet.

So far am disappointed. Didn't get too far in trying to set the configuration before quitting.

Did find that the builder states that a handset is defined as a resolution & just to select a handset based on the resolution if the device isn't listed; guess handset = device = resolution.

Only selected the Trial which may be different than the purchased; if so then I won't buy as the Trial tells me that iRule won't work for what I want & really not that configurable.


----------



## Audixium

deewan said:


> Global Cache products have worked great for me. I'd recommend them! Depending where all your gear is located, you may only need one IP2IR iTach. Each IP2IR iTach comes with two individual IR repeaters and a single IR blaster. Say for example your gear is located on the side of your room like mine. I had a single IR blaster that shot into the room which hit the projector and the AV gear. So one iTach with one blaster worked for a while until I added some IR controlled items.
> 
> If your gear sits under the screen you very well may be able to buy two IP2IR iTachs and control everything including the projector. Have the first wired iTach sit in the AV rack and fire a IR blaster into the room which would control the projector and possibly the TV depending on the angle. The other two outputs from the first iTach could use IR repeaters and control your Denon and BluRay player. Your second iTach can have three IR repeaters and control your cable box, AppleTV, and Wii.
> 
> Basically, the options are endless and it just depends on where all your gear sits. Just come up with a game plan and place an order.


Thanks - I ordered one iTach Flex IP Infrared Kit for now. I intend to use it as suggested, but plan to control the Denon via IP to enable feedback.


----------



## osupike99

citrus said:


> Will need to go thru the tutorial again, BUT does "everyone" have Watch TV go thru the AVR? Gave up trying to set Watch TV just to use the cable box & TV without luck; also the "Music" appears to require a CD config & not let me use a Blu-Ray player to do it.
> 
> Of course, I wasn't able to assign 2 Blu-Ray players to watch movie or listen to music; I want to be able to use either player for music & movie. And be able to play a movie or listen to music from a laptop or tablet.
> 
> So far am disappointed. Didn't get too far in trying to set the configuration before quitting.
> 
> Did find that the builder states that a handset is defined as a resolution & just to select a handset based on the resolution if the device isn't listed; guess handset = device = resolution.
> 
> Only selected the Trial which may be different than the purchased; if so then I won't buy as the Trial tells me that iRule won't work for what I want & really not that configurable.



You can manually adjust everything to be what YOU needed it to be. Look through tutorials on support.iruleathome.com for Macros tutorial.


----------



## Bacon13

You can assign any command or series of commands you want to any button you want. If you want the "Watch TV" button to turn off the AVR, turn on the TV and Cable Box, and switch to a panel that controls the TV and Cable Box, then assign those commands to that button.

It sounds like you are going through the initial setup in the builder which tries to walk you through the setup by assigning devices. That is just a very basic way of getting you started. 

You don't really assign devices to buttons or activities. You assign commands and series of commands. These can be from any number of devices. 

Here's an example:
When I press the Music button on my homepage, the following happens:
-Projector turns off (may already be off, but I send the OFF command just in case)
-AVR turns on (may already be on, but I send the ON command just in case)
-AVR switches to CD input
-tablet jumps me to a page with a CD button, Pandora button and iPod button.

When I press the CD button:
-AVR switches to CD input (I have my BluRay player double connected with coax to the CD input and HDMI to the BluRay input of the AVR)
-AVR switches to Direct sound mode
-BluRay player turns on
-tablet jumps to a page with the BluRay player controls

When I press the Pandora button:
-AVR switches to Pandora input
-AVR switches to Stereo sound mode
-tablet jumps to a page that displays the Pandora info including cover art and navigation controls.

When I press the iPod button:
-AVR switches to iPod (I have an iPod plugged into an iPod / USB input on the AVR)
-AVR switches to Stereo sound mode
-tablet jumps to a page with the iPod controls

Now let's say I want to switch from listening to music to watching TV. I would press the Watch TV button and the following would happen:
-Projector turns on
-AVR switches to TV
-tablet jumps to a page that controls my Comcast Cable Box

So I go through the AVR for everything, but you can set up your commands to do whatever you need. 




citrus said:


> Will need to go thru the tutorial again, BUT does "everyone" have Watch TV go thru the AVR? Gave up trying to set Watch TV just to use the cable box & TV without luck; also the "Music" appears to require a CD config & not let me use a Blu-Ray player to do it.
> 
> Of course, I wasn't able to assign 2 Blu-Ray players to watch movie or listen to music; I want to be able to use either player for music & movie. And be able to play a movie or listen to music from a laptop or tablet.
> 
> So far am disappointed. Didn't get too far in trying to set the configuration before quitting.
> 
> Did find that the builder states that a handset is defined as a resolution & just to select a handset based on the resolution if the device isn't listed; guess handset = device = resolution.
> 
> Only selected the Trial which may be different than the purchased; if so then I won't buy as the Trial tells me that iRule won't work for what I want & really not that configurable.


----------



## citrus

@Bacon13

I see what you mean. I did go thru the Initial Builder; didn't see any way to do it & the tutorial just go thru the initial builder. It may be that the iRule is quite restrictive in what a person is can/allowed? to do. I'm aware that the icons are associated with a command for a device but how to get at it?

Even the Harmony remote devices let people assign/define devices prior & let the users create their activities using whatever devices are defined instead of the constricted backwards method by iRule. I did read that one can define new activities & use whatever but that's for only after the initial configuration.

I'll look into it again to see if the initial builder can be bypassed in the trial version to do what I want. Right now it doesn't look like iRule is highly configurable as some stated but appears to be more restrictive; the "flexibility" is only for the looks & not the substance. I should be able to "define" a device for any possible use even if it is not used or no longer used; and associate any defined/configured device to any activity at will.

A really bad thing is to eliminate the dvd player in the association with the define play music (music icon); don't see any cd player in my price range or that they are better than using a dvd to play a cd.

Will also look into the initial builder if it will let me define my own "activity" & associate my choices for the devices to use without following the script in the trial version.


----------



## Bacon13

iRule is extremely configurable as you can assign any button to do anything. I think you are still getting hung up on the idea of pre-configured panels for the devices you select. That's the purpose of the initial builder, but you can start from scratch with a blank panel, drag and drop buttons and assign individual commands to that button. You can assign your panels to activities.

Let's say you have lighting control and want the lights to dim when you press play for a movie... You would set up the play button to not only have the Blu-Ray play command, but it would also have the command for dimming the lights.

And conversely, if you pause and want the lights to come up to a certain level, you can have the BluRay pause command and the lighting command on the same button.

If you already went through the initial builder, then you have at least one panel that does something. If you click on the image of the button, it will hilight on the left hand side. There you can see the different commands assigned to that button. You can delete what you don't want and drag and drop any command or set of commands from the right hand side of the builder under each of your devices.



citrus said:


> @Bacon13
> 
> I see what you mean. I did go thru the Initial Builder; didn't see any way to do it & the tutorial just go thru the initial builder. It may be that the iRule is quite restrictive in what a person is can/allowed? to do. I'm aware that the icons are associated with a command for a device but how to get at it?
> 
> Even the Harmony remote devices let people assign/define devices prior & let the users create their activities using whatever devices are defined instead of the constricted backwards method by iRule. I did read that one can define new activities & use whatever but that's for only after the initial configuration.
> 
> I'll look into it again to see if the initial builder can be bypassed in the trial version to do what I want. Right now it doesn't look like iRule is highly configurable as some stated but appears to be more restrictive; the "flexibility" is only for the looks & not the substance. I should be able to "define" a device for any possible use even if it is not used or no longer used; and associate any defined/configured device to any activity at will.
> 
> A really bad thing is to eliminate the dvd player in the association with the define play music (music icon); don't see any cd player in my price range or that they are better than using a dvd to play a cd.
> 
> Will also look into the initial builder if it will let me define my own "activity" & associate my choices for the devices to use without following the script in the trial version.


----------



## magicj1

Question?

I own two Global cache IP2IR's. One allows me to send a string of numbers for TV channel changing and the other one doesn't. It only sends the first number the rest are blocked.

Is there a setting within the IP2IR I need to change. If so where as I cannot seem to find it 

Thanks....


----------



## krakhen

magicj1 said:


> Question?
> 
> I own two Global cache IP2IR's. One allows me to send a string of numbers for TV channel changing and the other one doesn't. It only sends the first number the rest are blocked.
> 
> Is there a setting within the IP2IR I need to change. If so where as I cannot seem to find it
> 
> Thanks....


My guess is that each IP2IR is controlling a different room/set of components. If so, I had a similar behavior once and had to increase the delays between digits when sending a channel number. 
Compare the delays with the ones that are working or just increase them to say 0.5 from 0.2


----------



## osupike99

krakhen said:


> My guess is that each IP2IR is controlling a different room/set of components. If so, I had a similar behavior once and had to increase the delays between digits when sending a channel number.
> Compare the delays with the ones that are working or just increase them to say 0.5 from 0.2


I agree with 0.5 second delay. I found that 0.5-0.8 is a good delay value. You can set a global delay value by clicking on Options = > Settings inside the builder. Once you set the delay there, it will become the standard delay value for future delays that are added.



Alex


----------



## varun432

Sorry for bumping into an old dead thread...

I am trying to use neotv550 in home automation software irule for feedback and commands.

I have a command level interface file for neotv550.
I have been successful in adding its basic network commands via port 30000.

But when I use port 49156 and try the command availabe under That port I am unable to achieve anything.
Can anyone help in configuring it for feedback on irule 

The problem I think might be in the fact that I can not create a proper hex code.

The file can be found on this website as NeoTv Network command Interface V3.0

Please help Guyz 
I am stuck for last one week..


----------



## stpaulboy

chadcj7 said:


> I am looking for some guidance on lighting control. I have been using iRule since it came out. I love the product and have pushed many to it.
> 
> I am controlling most everything in my house currently via IP. I am wanting to add lighting control in my media room. I would like to be able to have lights dim/off when I hit play and brighten whenI hit pause or stop. I am looking for options on what will integrate best with iRule and what is easiest to maintain? Looking at Vera, Lutron Smart Bridge Pro and ISY.
> 
> I also want to control a couple other lights through out the house as well. Also I want to keep this as affordable as possible. Thanks in advance


The option I went with is the Insteon hardware. Purchased a Starter kit that includes a Hub and 2 plug in dimmers. Added 3 in wall dimmers for the lights. I only use 1 of the plug in dimmers upstairs in a lamp, but the starter kit is cheaper than just buying the Hub.

I can do exactly what you describe by making a macro in iRule that when pause is pressed, the movie is paused, lights are brightened to whatever level you want . When play is pressed, then the lights are dimmed or shut off.

The lights can also be controlled with the Insteon app (ios, android or win 8).

Just another option and it is cheaper than the ones you are looking at.


----------



## Axel

*Oppo Player (103D) - Tokenized Feedback *

I am trying to get the tokenized feedback for my Oppo to work. I found this feedback file in iRule's shared user library "Oppo Bluray Player - RS232-Mani Tokenized", but thus far no joy. 

Non-tokenized feedback works fine, so I think there is something wrong with the syntax.

Has anyone gotten the tokenized feedback for the Oppo to work and could kindly share the file?

Thanks!
_____
Axel


----------



## CentralCoaster

citrus said:


> I expect that I will be using the same template on 2 devices which will have 2 different resolutions, 1280x800 & 1920x1080; will be checking if my iRule will be counted as 1 device as both are Android & with the same GUI.
> 
> paul


I was able to load my Samsung S2 handset onto the Kindle. They have different resolutions. The display isn't perfect but it beats reprogramming an entire new handset for something I use rarely. Counts as 1 handset.

The S2 can't load the kindle handset however. So the lower resolution one can be loaded onto the higher resolution, with limitations. It will even scale the button layout to the larger resolution depending on what grid size you use. I can't load my S2 handset onto the iphone, so the handset sharing ability may be only within the same OS.

I would expect if you wanted different handsets for you and your wife's same model iphone, it'd count that as 2 handsets.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Audixium said:


> I have been using Harmony remotes for quite a while. My current Harmony One is starting to die a slow death and line of sight has become an issue, so I paid for the pro version of iRule. I dutifully made custom activities/screens and am hoping to get some current hardware recommendations. For now I'll only be using iRule to control my living room setup:
> 
> Epson 3020 PJ (w/Klipsch reference series 5.1)
> Vizio M Series TV (w/Vizio soundbar 2.1)
> 
> Denon X3000 (5.1 for PJ use, Zone 2 audio out to deck speakers)
> 
> xfinity X1
> AppleTV
> Wii
> Panasonic BluRay
> 
> For the Epson I figured I'd need a wifi solution since it is ceiling mounted. For the rest I can do either wifi or ethernet. I'll use IR for everything except the Denon (serial). Are Global Cache products still recommended? I've read some posts discouraging the Flex line. What makes sense for my situation?


I'm using a similar setup. My TV and soundbar are in the master bedroom so I ran them off the pre-amp zone3 off my Denon 3133. That is with an analog soundbar. I stayed away from HDMI soundbar I think because I couldn't upscale the analog audio to it. I think.. man I'm getting old. Anyhow it's a nice easy way to get 5.1 A/V (zone1) , 2.1 A/V (zone2), and audio (zone3) out of a single receiver.

I have the Epson 5020, I just ran a long 3.5mm cable up to it and have an emitter stuck on it. I guess I could have done RS232 but I didn't want to buy another itach.

For the Denon, if you use more than one handset, you absolutely need the itach IP2SL to control it with RS232. If it's like my older model anyways, the IP control will only work with one device at a time. It would lock up with two handsets trying to control it. BUT, the IP2SL, can connect to all your handsets, and the Denon is happy, only has to talk to the IP2SL.

I wouldn't recommend IR control for the Denon, you'll miss out on feedback which adds so much to the experience.

On the epson however, I don't think you're missing anything just using IR. You can probably just aim an IR blaster at it also, depending on your setup. Mine has no wires or equipment visible, other than the projector and in wall speakers.


I'm guessing the Wii uses bluetooth remotes but has some sort of IP control ability. The PS3 requires you to buy a Logitech adaptor to convert the irule IR commands.




So back to your question, you need irule pro, (1) itach IP2IR with emitters, and (1) itach IP2SL. Don't be tempted by the other global cache all-in-one devices, they have limitations similar to the Denon where you can only connect to one handset. At least this is as of 1 year a go when I last researched it.


----------



## Audixium

CentralCoaster said:


> I'm using a similar setup...


Thanks - I've been playing with the one iTach Flex IP I ordered. Overall I like it, but ran into a Zone 2 issue with Denon's IP control. My problem is that I can't get Zone 2 to power on (single handset, but I have launched the Denon app on a different handset within the last few days). This is the zone I'm trying to "fix" with a new remote solution.

Everything else works fine including the Denon Main Zone IP control. The only adjustment I had to make was to the very helpful auto-generated delay in the builder - (.7 sec delay for xfinity x1 box commands).

The included blaster seems really weak to me, or the ceiling mounted Epson is not very sensitive. I spent over 30 minutes trying to find a spot where the blaster would actually hit the Epson. The distance is about 10-12 feet. But worse is that the placement allowing the blaster to hit the projector is outside and facing away from the equipment cabinet, making it useless for the other devices. I have to place the blaster upside down and at a 45 degree angle to the projector on the ceiling. If I'm off two degrees on either plane the signal doesn't register. That leaves me with two emitters for five devices (xfinity box, Blu-ray, ATV, Vizio TV, and Vizio sound bar).

I planned to get an iTach Flex WF Serial for the Epson, but it sounds like I'll also need an iTach Flex IP Serial for the Denon. I originally figured iRule Pro + Denon and iTunes modules + two iTachs is what I'd need. At about $350 I consider it a significant step up from my old Harmony One. However, I've spent a TON of time working with the builder and consider that a flag for some other people. Add another one or two iTachs to my original setup and we're at $550 + my time (diy vs CI).

On one hand I enjoy the ability to customize, iterate, etc. There is a lot of flexibility in iRule. If an AV enthusiast likes to tinker, this is the adult version of tinker toys - build it however you want. It's great if you're skilled in Photoshop and have any sort of front end experience. I imagine the CI world loves this. Once I got over the learning curve I found myself enjoying the building process.

On the other hand there are alternatives like Roomie which require less time, but also offer less ui customization. After running into some bumps with iRule I checked out Roomie. There is some consternation regarding their pricing plans and upcoming/current changes. I thought the pricing was fine. I wasn't completely sold and decided to keep customizing with iRule.

Right now I've repurposed a 1st gen iPad. In the future I'm sure I'll introduce a handset type for the other household iOS devices (3x iPhone 5s and 1x iPod touch). First I plan to setup an IR path to another blaster/emitter in order to hit all of the devices. If that works I'll just deal with a single handset connection to the Denon. If that doesn't work I'll go all in and order more iTach Flex (w/serial connections as well as one w/IR).

I do like iRule so far...I already have a long list of custom panels that I want to setup (with about 15 pages done, working on 5 more). I can't imagine what I'll do once I introduce lighting, then variables.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Audixium said:


> Thanks - I've been playing with the one iTach Flex IP I ordered. Overall I like it, but ran into a Zone 2 issue with Denon's IP control. My problem is that I can't get Zone 2 to power on (single handset, but I have launched the Denon app on a different handset within the last few days). This is the zone I'm trying to "fix" with a new remote solution.


Here's a tip... don't even use the "power on" command. Simply send the input command, and it will turn on to that input. Works every time on mine. I presume you have denon IP control set to "always on" and have fixed IP addresses for your equipment. If nothing else, I've had some buttons that didn't work for no good reason, until I deleted and re-created them. Also doublecheck any iffy irule commands against the Denon literature. I found some typos, particularly in feedback... and some good commands not in the irule import. I forget where I got the Denon IP command list.



> The included blaster seems really weak to me, or the ceiling mounted Epson is not very sensitive. I spent over 30 minutes trying to find a spot where the blaster would actually hit the Epson. The distance is about 10-12 feet.


why not just run a 3.5mm cable? I got a 50' one at monoprice for $5 to my projector. You already have to run a HDMI I assume, unless it's wireless. Is there some limitation of the itach your using? It looks tiny. The itach IP2IR I'm using has 3 IR ports. I use one for blaster (equipment rack hidden in closet), 1 for extension to projector, and 1 for extension to master bedroom equipment, with 2 emitters off the end of that for the soundbar and TV. You can run up to 8 things off it I think. You can get an emitter that has 2 or 3 heads on one cable, they're cheap. A 3.5mm wye would probably work too. Don't let that limit your setup.



> I planned to get an iTach Flex WF Serial for the Epson, but it sounds like I'll also need an iTach Flex IP Serial for the Denon.


I've looked at all the RS232 commands for the Epson, there is no benefit. If it had a toggle power button, I'd do it just for that, but it doesn't. Same as the IR command list. I didn't see the value in buying a whole itach just for it.

I didn't even consider anything other than iRule after seeing how inflexible the competition was. I guess Roomie now allows custom button placement though. 

I have easily under $200 into my setup... builder, and 2 itachs, plus extra emitters, extensions, etc. I also had to buy a logitech converter for the PS3 but I probably would have with any system. And an embarrassing amount of time into the whole thing. You are right, you have to enjoy this stuff, because it is sooo time consuming.

Pick your handsets carefully. It's a ***** to rebuild for a different resolution, and after every change you make. At least if your pages and feedbacks are as extensive as mine.


----------



## Audixium

CentralCoaster said:


> Here's a tip... don't even use the "power on" command. Simply send the input command, and it will turn on to that input. Works every time on mine. I presume you have denon IP control set to "always on" and have fixed IP addresses for your equipment. If nothing else, I've had some buttons that didn't work for no good reason, until I deleted and re-created them. Also doublecheck any iffy irule commands against the Denon literature. I found some typos, particularly in feedback... and some good commands not in the irule import. I forget where I got the Denon IP command list.


I do have the Denon IP control set to always on and the IP reserved by mac address. I’ll delete the power on command and see if that works. If not, I’ll try deleting the button and creating a new one. Thanks for pointing out the feedback info - I’m planning on incorporating that once I have control down.




CentralCoaster said:


> why not just run a 3.5mm cable? I got a 50' one at monoprice for $5 to my projector. You already have to run a HDMI I assume, unless it's wireless.


I ran a 30’ Blue Jeans HDMI cable through two walls and ceiling to the projector location about six years ago. I didn’t run any feeder tape/string to pull future cable runs. Unfortunately running a line outside the walls just won’t work in this case. Due to the eight bends inside the walls I doubt I could get another line run without messing up the HDMI.




CentralCoaster said:


> Is there some limitation of the itach your using? It looks tiny. The itach IP2IR I'm using has 3 IR ports.


The Flex is the update to the IP2SL and IP2IR. It has a single 3.5mm port that connects to either an IR breakout cable (3x emitters, or 2x emitters + 1x blaster) or a Serial breakout cable. The Flex supports 8 device connections. I might pick up an iTach IP2IR for the equipment cabinet and use a splitter on each of the three ports. Not elegant, but it might solve my IR issue.




CentralCoaster said:


> And an embarrassing amount of time into the whole thing. You are right, you have to enjoy this stuff, because it is sooo time consuming.


Nods head.




CentralCoaster said:


> Pick your handsets carefully. It's a ***** to rebuild for a different resolution, and after every change you make. At least if your pages and feedbacks are as extensive as mine.


I realized this after I spent considerable time building for an iPad. I started down the path of an iPhone 5 handset and noted that you must make the right choice at the beginning due to how iRule works. Luckily it was early on and so I was also able to setup my Photoshop template so that I can handle both 2x and 3x resolution in the future.

Once I get my IR situation worked out I’m sure I’ll have a hard time living without this cool, modern remote.


----------



## wkearney99

Audixium said:


> I ran a 30’ Blue Jeans HDMI cable through two walls and ceiling to the projector location about six years ago. I didn’t run any feeder tape/string to pull future cable runs. Unfortunately running a line outside the walls just won’t work in this case. Due to the eight bends inside the walls I doubt I could get another line run without messing up the HDMI.


Any chance the cable is loosely enough laid in the the spaces to just pull it through? Use it as a guide to pull a heavier duty string. Then re-pull the HDMI and a pair of CAT6 cables. Just put a decent about of tape on the end of the HDMI connection to help avoid it getting hung up. Or if the whole path isn't clear then what about an access panel or two strategically placed to allow for new pulls?

That or, as much as I dislike them, what about stuffing a powerline Ethernet gizmo up there? Or a wifi-bridge? Either of those would give you a way to connect an ethernet interface up there.


----------



## eatenbacktolife

Audixium, use the HTTP commands for the Denon.


I bought an E300 last year for the bedroom, and the TCP/RS232 was flaky and also only allowed one connection at a time.


HTTP has been absolutely rock solid and allows more than one connection. Check the iRule builder for the Denon HTTP commands. You'll need to use an HTTP gateway when setting it up.


----------



## jjwinterberg

Axel said:


> *Oppo Player (103D) - Tokenized Feedback *
> 
> I am trying to get the tokenized feedback for my Oppo to work. I found this feedback file in iRule's shared user library "Oppo Bluray Player - RS232-Mani Tokenized", but thus far no joy.
> 
> Non-tokenized feedback works fine, so I think there is something wrong with the syntax.
> 
> Has anyone gotten the tokenized feedback for the Oppo to work and could kindly share the file?
> 
> Thanks!
> _____
> Axel


 
Axel,


Try this one labeled:


Oppo BDP-103 Bluray Player - RS232 - Tokenized


It's the third one in the community search just searching under "Oppo".


Good luck


----------



## Axel

jjwinterberg said:


> Axel,
> 
> 
> Try this one labeled:
> 
> 
> Oppo BDP-103 Bluray Player - RS232 - Tokenized
> 
> 
> It's the third one in the community search just searching under "Oppo".
> 
> 
> Good luck


Thanks jj, will do. 

_____
Axel


----------



## Audixium

For future searchers...I found a solution to my iTach IR challenges.

I picked up an IR Repeater from Radio Shack since it was local. It has a single receiver, one 3.5mm transmission port, and a breakout cable with 6 emitters. I left one iTach emitter on the X1 box and stuck the other iTach emitter to the side of the Radio Shack IR receiver. I then used the six Radio Shack emitters on each of my six devices (except PJ) and updated the device/gateway routing. After a lot of experimentation I was able to point the iTach IR blaster just right and stick it to my cabinet so that it hits the projector every time.

With this iTach and IR repeater setup I can control the entire system using both the Harmony One and iRule. The best part is that the repeater was only $30 and significantly improved IR performance with the Harmony. 



wkearney99 said:


> Any chance the cable is loosely enough laid in the the spaces to just pull it through? Use it as a guide to pull a heavier duty string. Then re-pull the HDMI and a pair of CAT6 cables. Just put a decent about of tape on the end of the HDMI connection to help avoid it getting hung up. Or if the whole path isn't clear then what about an access panel or two strategically placed to allow for new pulls?
> 
> That or, as much as I dislike them, what about stuffing a powerline Ethernet gizmo up there? Or a wifi-bridge? Either of those would give you a way to connect an ethernet interface up there.


I appreciate the suggestions. But since I now have IR hitting the projector I'm definitely not considering pulling any cable. If I do go with a more robust solution down the road I'll just use the wifi version of the iTach Flex with IR.



eatenbacktolife said:


> Audixium, use the HTTP commands for the Denon.
> 
> I bought an E300 last year for the bedroom, and the TCP/RS232 was flaky and also only allowed one connection at a time.
> 
> HTTP has been absolutely rock solid and allows more than one connection. Check the iRule builder for the Denon HTTP commands. You'll need to use an HTTP gateway when setting it up.


Thanks for the recommendation. I thought I tried that with Zone 2, but mixed with the TCP/RS232 in the main zone. I'll go back and setup both zones via HTTP. That is port 80 right? Worst case scenario I'll use the emitter I ran to the Denon for Zone 2 control. I really want the feedback for that zone if only to monitor my deck speaker volume. It sounds like HTTP may work.


----------



## ekkoville

Audixium said:


> For future searchers...I found a solution to my iTach IR challenges.
> 
> I picked up an IR Repeater from Radio Shack since it was local. It has a single receiver, one 3.5mm transmission port, and a breakout cable with 6 emitters. I left one iTach emitter on the X1 box and stuck the other iTach emitter to the side of the Radio Shack IR receiver. I then used the six Radio Shack emitters on each of my six devices (except PJ) and updated the device/gateway routing. After a lot of experimentation I was able to point the iTach IR blaster just right and stick it to my cabinet so that it hits the projector every time.
> 
> With this iTach and IR repeater setup I can control the entire system using both the Harmony One and iRule. The best part is that the repeater was only $30 and significantly improved IR performance with the Harmony.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the suggestions. But since I now have IR hitting the projector I'm definitely not considering pulling any cable. If I do go with a more robust solution down the road I'll just use the wifi version of the iTach Flex with IR.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. I thought I tried that with Zone 2, but mixed with the TCP/RS232 in the main zone. I'll go back and setup both zones via HTTP. That is port 80 right? Worst case scenario I'll use the emitter I ran to the Denon for Zone 2 control. I really want the feedback for that zone if only to monitor my deck speaker volume. It sounds like HTTP may work.


Two things for you: the port may be 23, as I think Marantz uses the same settings. Check both to try it. Secondly, which part number is that Radio Shack piece? Combining a wand style and touch screen remote is the best in flexibility I think. 

Erik


----------



## Done Deal DR

I'm just getting into some light home automation using a Vera 3, I got the automation module and am surprised. I thought it would be absolutely terrible based on stuff I'd read bit it's been nice and easy to use. Was able to get my Nests added, thanks for releasing the API finally Nest!


----------



## carillon

Well, I gave iRule a good go but in the end I just couldn't get used to no physical buttons. Perhaps they need to make their own physical remote and utilize their software to program it for people like me. 

I purchased the Pro version, is there any way I can sell my license to recoup the money I spent? Thanks!


----------



## wkearney99

carillon said:


> Well, I gave iRule a good go but in the end I just couldn't get used to no physical buttons.!


Agreed, for individual channel surfing it's hard to beat a physical remote. 

But for complicated setups and stuff there's a LOT to be said for the greater flexibility and programmability in stuff like iRule. Especially when it comes to providing spouse/kid/guest friendly ways to bring all the gear to life. Give them a couple of simple pages that jump through all the various hoops instead of driving them crazy trying to remember which button does what.

There's no reason you can't use both. 

That's always been my plan. For most of our regular watching we make use of just a Tivo RF remote. But when it comes time to use other inputs, or get equipment back into certain modes (like after the cleaning lady swipes down the front panel of the gear, leaving it all in god-only-knows-what-mode) a tablet interface is a huge help.


----------



## carillon

wkearney99 said:


> Agreed, for individual channel surfing it's hard to beat a physical remote.
> 
> But for complicated setups and stuff there's a LOT to be said for the greater flexibility and programmability in stuff like iRule. Especially when it comes to providing spouse/kid/guest friendly ways to bring all the gear to life. Give them a couple of simple pages that jump through all the various hoops instead of driving them crazy trying to remember which button does what.
> 
> There's no reason you can't use both.
> 
> That's always been my plan. For most of our regular watching we make use of just a Tivo RF remote. But when it comes time to use other inputs, or get equipment back into certain modes (like after the cleaning lady swipes down the front panel of the gear, leaving it all in god-only-knows-what-mode) a tablet interface is a huge help.


Absolutely agree with your thoughts. We previously were using a Harmony that handled the different viewing scenarios but wanted to try using an iPhone instead. We've moved back to the Harmony and will probably remain there. Thanks


----------



## wkearney99

carillon said:


> Absolutely agree with your thoughts. We previously were using a Harmony that handled the different viewing scenarios but wanted to try using an iPhone instead. We've moved back to the Harmony and will probably remain there. Thanks


Yep, sounds like we're on the same page. About the only time I'm willing to use a phone is out on the back patio. As that's about the only time I'm interested in carrying it while at home. The rest of the time the phone is in a cradle. Too many problems using a phone as a remote. Annoying stuff like poor battery life, or risks like falling asleep and having it fall onto the hardwood floor. Plain old physical button remotes have neither of those problems.

For the tablets I'm using some Nexus 7 2013 units. Along with Kidigi tabletop cradles for them. Qi wireless charging works great with them, even through a Cruzerlite TPU case.


----------



## Audixium

ekkoville said:


> Two things for you: the port may be 23, as I think Marantz uses the same settings. Check both to try it. Secondly, which part number is that Radio Shack piece? Combining a wand style and touch screen remote is the best in flexibility I think.
> 
> Erik


Port 80 was the default for the HTTP gateway and now everything works fine. The IR repeater is this one: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=20198406




Done Deal DR said:


> I'm just getting into some light home automation using a Vera 3, I got the automation module and am surprised. I thought it would be absolutely terrible based on stuff I'd read bit it's been nice and easy to use. Was able to get my Nests added, thanks for releasing the API finally Nest!


Thanks - I didn't know that the iRule automation module included the Nest API. I'm off to buy that now.


----------



## Done Deal DR

Audixium said:


> Thanks - I didn't know that the iRule automation module included the Nest API. I'm off to buy that now.


No problem, I thought each one of the company specific automation modules was sold on their own, so I was surprised when the Nest API was available for use after purchasing the MicasaVerde module. Essentially everything labelled automation module is included in the single charge.


----------



## Doug Balentine

Hi, I missed this question you had for me... Yes, I am able to control Tivo Mini and Roamio with iRule on port 31339... I am sure you may already know this by now...


----------



## wkearney99

Saw the latest update at the CEDIA show... with conditionals! But it wasn't clear if there were timestamp conditionals or not. It would be VERY handy to have the ability to branch actions based on time of day. As in, after 10pm, use a different default volume setting (or bypass the AVR entirely). But even without that it's a welcome development!


----------



## Axel

jjwinterberg said:


> Axel,
> 
> 
> Try this one labeled:
> 
> 
> Oppo BDP-103 Bluray Player - RS232 - Tokenized
> 
> 
> It's the third one in the community search just searching under "Oppo".
> 
> 
> Good luck


This one works - thanks again, jj.

On a semi-related note (but not related to iRule), it seems that the Oppo commands themselves for the "Set the time information display" are broken: I can switch to remaining time (e.g. STC T), but not back to elapsed time. The Oppo responds with an error message (ER INVALID), if I send a STC E or STC R command afterwards. 
Again, this is not related to iRule. I have seen the behavior with Docklight. I may have to contact Oppo Support for this. 

jj, do the various time information display switches work for you?

____
Axel


----------



## jjwinterberg

Axel said:


> This one works - thanks again, jj.
> 
> On a semi-related note (but not related to iRule), it seems that the Oppo commands themselves for the "Set the time information display" are broken: I can switch to remaining time (e.g. STC T), but not back to elapsed time. The Oppo responds with an error message (ER INVALID), if I send a STC E or STC R command afterwards.
> Again, this is not related to iRule. I have seen the behavior with Docklight. I may have to contact Oppo Support for this.
> 
> jj, do the various time information display switches work for you?
> 
> ____
> Axel


Axel, I did some checking on my BDP-103 and was able to use each of the time code selections. The ability to use each of the codes is dependent on the type of disc. All disc types can use C and K. CDs and SACDs can use the E and R codes but not the T and X, because the concept of "total" disc makes sense. For Blu-rays and DVD-A because of the menus, the concept of titles comes into play. For these discs you can use T and X but not E and R.


See if this matches your observations.


John


----------



## Axel

jjwinterberg said:


> Axel, I did some checking on my BDP-103 and was able to use each of the time code selections. The ability to use each of the codes is dependent on the type of disc. All disc types can use C and K. CDs and SACDs can use the E and R codes but not the T and X, because the concept of "total" disc makes sense. For Blu-rays and DVD-A because of the menus, the concept of titles comes into play. For these discs you can use T and X but not E and R.
> 
> 
> See if this matches your observations.
> 
> 
> John


Ahhhhhh! I believe you are spot on! I did some more testing tonight with Blu-Rays and the player behaved exactly as you said. Excellent!
Thanks so much for your help, John!
_____
Axel


----------



## fumoffu

Hello,

After my Harmony 900 RF unexpectedly died, I was not happy with the short life nor its excessive lag especially when navigating the Tivo. However, I was happy with harmony's state aware activity based interface. I decided to take the plunge into global cache/irule solution, knowing I will likely take some time to get ir working and have more flexibility also I could supplement it with the native RF Tivo remote.

I am suppose to get delivery of the GC-100-18R today. I have been playing with the irule software and have the basic layout and command for many things setup. Here is my equipment I am going to setup:

Onkyo TX-NR818 (IP or RS232?)
Oppo BDP-103 (RS232)
Tivo Roamio (IP or IR?)
Epson5020ub (IR blazer across the room, may upgrade to rs232)
Furman PS-8R (Relay)
AppleTV (IR)
Lutron Maestro (IR)
Xbox360 (IR)

I currently have programmed up the irule remote to control the Onkyo and Tivo by IP, and have been very please with the responsiveness. I have also been playing with programming the different activities and button layouts, this has seemed rather time consuming to do operations such as Add Furman Relay to all TV activities, or re-order all activities to the epson project is turned on first.

So my questions.

1) Should I control the Onkyo mainly by RS 232 or IP?
2) There appears to be some remote buttons functions not exposed via Tivo IP. Is IR going to be much slower? Is this where the GC-100 is slower that the iTachs?
3) Delays. I would like to understand the needs for them. I would think that there are two reasons for them: a) The controlled device (i.e. Tivo/Onkyo) needs time to process the first command before given the next b) The controller (e.g. GC-100 or iTach) needs time to process commands and maybe responses for rs232.

3a) Is there a need for delay between IP commands to different devices?
3b) With the GC-100, are the difference modules (i.e. Serial 1, Serial 2, Relay 1,... )of the controller independent? How long of a delay say from turing on the project via IR to turning on Relay 1 is needed? If they were separate iTach devices or a delay be needed?


----------



## holyindian

I recently installed the roku 3. Are there shortcut codes for channels on roku for the irule? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## audio2xs

fumoffu said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 1) Should I control the Onkyo mainly by RS 232 or IP?


 Should work either way. You may want to verify that Onkyo permits multiple IP control sessions.


fumoffu said:


> 2) There appears to be some remote buttons functions not exposed via Tivo IP. Is IR going to be much slower? Is this where the GC-100 is slower that the iTachs?


I haven't noticed IR being slower than IP, and while I have upgraded to iTach, I didn't notice a speed bump over my old GC-100's.


fumoffu said:


> 3) Delays. I would like to understand the needs for them. I would think that there are two reasons for them: a) The controlled device (i.e. Tivo/Onkyo) needs time to process the first command before given the next b) The controller (e.g. GC-100 or iTach) needs time to process commands and maybe responses for rs232.


Some devices don't respond to a rapid burst of commands, particularly IR. Others ignore IR commands that occur too soon after another, even if the command isn't meant for them. For a rule of thumb, don't fire a command sequence faster than it can be sent by physically pressing buttons on a remote, and you'll be fine. GC-100 and iTach don't cause delay problems, its all in the controlled device. 


fumoffu said:


> 3a) Is there a need for delay between IP commands to different devices?


No. Nor is there a need to delay between IR commands to different devices so long as they use separate emitters and iTach outputs so they don't see commands for other devices.


fumoffu said:


> 3b) With the GC-100, are the difference modules (i.e. Serial 1, Serial 2, Relay 1,... )of the controller independent?


 Sort of. You can race the device if there's absolutely NO delay, but very short .2 seconds are fine, and seem pretty much instant in use.


fumoffu said:


> How long of a delay say from turing on the project via IR to turning on Relay 1 is needed?


 I've never tried to see how fast I could go with the old GC-100, but .2 seconds has worked for me.


fumoffu said:


> If they were separate iTach devices or a delay be needed?


No.

I have found, however, the iTach devices to be much better than the GC-100, which is fairly old now. I have several old units that I've retired. The big advantage is the iTach will take commands from multiple devices (multiple IP sessions), so if you had an iPad and an iPhone running iRule simultaneously, and wanted to take turns controlling something with them alternately, the GC-100 would fail completely, the iTach would work smoothly. There have also been several firmware versions of the GC-100, but they aren't field-updatable, they need to go back to GC. The iTach are updatable in the field. 

I always thought the GC-100 was a good deal because it provides IR, RS232 and contact in one box. But I don't use them for any installation anymore, just too much trouble. I also no longer rely on IP control of things like AVRs because of the multi-session problem. Denon is famous for this. I just use an IP2SL and be done with it. I just can't have someone lose control of a device because the IP interface didn't like what it got.


----------



## thebland

TWO QUESTIONS:

1. Can you turn up the IR power on the Global Cache? Seems like I am getting commands that aren't always accepted. The emitter lites up, the commands are coming through it, but cable box infrequently responds. My Other IR connecting block works fine on the same box. OR any ideas of what's going on?

2. I want to use a second ipad, when I load my remote pages all is good. The gateways are from an old irule remote. Will RESTORE Gateways bring up the current gateways that are in my primary? OR do I need to reenter them by hand?

Thanks!


----------



## audio2xs

thebland said:


> TWO QUESTIONS:
> 
> 1. Can you turn up the IR power on the Global Cache? Seems like I am getting commands that aren't always accepted. The emitter lites up, the commands are coming through it, but cable box infrequently responds. My Other IR connecting block works fine on the same box. OR any ideas of what's going on?


iTach units have to be configured for the blaster. It's in their web interface.


thebland said:


> 2. I want to use a second ipad, when I load my remote pages all is good. The gateways are from an old irule remote. Will RESTORE Gateways bring up the current gateways that are in my primary? OR do I need to reenter them by hand?
> 
> Thanks!


In Settings, backup your gateways on your working iPad. On the new one, Restore the gateways, you're done.


----------



## osupike99

holyindian said:


> I recently installed the roku 3. Are there shortcut codes for channels on roku for the irule?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Yes there are shortcuts and if you need something that is not there, you can get the ID of the app from Roku's website. For example, 

http://www.roku.com/channels/#!details/13/amazon-instant-video

See 13 in the URL? That's the ID of the app.





Alex


----------



## thebland

audio2xs said:


> iTach units have to be configured for the blaster. It's in their web interface.



I am using an emitter on output #3 . I'm not following you as to why I am getting every 2 or 3 commands accepted. IR blaster - is that an emitter? Could this error be because I have it configured as a blaster?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## holyindian

osupike99 said:


> Yes there are shortcuts and if you need something that is not there, you can get the ID of the app from Roku's website. For example,
> 
> http://www.roku.com/channels/#!details/13/amazon-instant-video
> 
> See 13 in the URL? That's the ID of the app.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Alex, thanks. That helps. By the way, i was wanted to add Dish World app, and under dishworld i found the package. However are there codes for these channels within the DishWorld/Hindi sections, anyway to find these out? Here is the example.


> https://www.dishworld.com/hindi#language-channels


----------



## audio2xs

The itach output must be configured for a blaster. Go into the web interface, you'll see it there. If that output is set for an emitter it won't work well at all with a blaster connected.


----------



## audio2xs

Back on the computer, I can be more detailed. In a browser, open the IP2IR or WF2IR's IP address. if you don't know it, download iHelp and run it, it will find the iTach beacon and tell you it's IP address. When you put the IP address into a browser, the web interface will open. Hit the "Infrared" link, and in the drop menu by Connector 3 you'll find the Blaster. Select that, you're good.


----------



## thebland

audio2xs said:


> The itach output must be configured for a blaster. Go into the web interface, you'll see it there. If that output is set for an emitter it won't work well at all with a blaster connected.


I just checked my GC> I am set up on output 3 for IR out. So, all seems correct. I tried two IR emitters. Why am I getting only sporadic commands going through? I am right on top of the sensor and my other whole house multi-room emitter that is also on the same Xfinity box works perfectly?!

Not sure what to do...

What is the 'IR, No Carrier' setting?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## audio2xs

thebland said:


> I just checked my GC> I am set up on output 3 for IR out. So, all seems correct.


 IR out is correct only for the small emitters, for the blaster on output 3 you must have it set for IR Blaster, your you'll get sporadic commands.


thebland said:


> I tried two IR emitters. Why am I getting only sporadic commands going through? I am right on top of the sensor and my other whole house multi-room emitter that is also on the same Xfinity box works perfectly?!


OK, lets take this a step at a time. When you say you tried two IR emitters, what kind are they? There are several kinds:
1. Single emitters with visible "flasher" indicator LED
2. Dual emitters (two on one connector) with visible "flasher" LED. These won't work with iTach, don't use them.
3. Single emitters with no visible flasher
4. Dual emitters with no visible flasher. These are OK to use with iTach.
5. high power IR "Blaster" emitters, designed for large area or long distance. These only work in Connector 3, and only when set for IR Blaster.

For iTach, the rule is one emitter with flasher LED per connector, or two non-flasher emitters per connector. Again, the blaster is special, connector 3 only.

Next, you should confirm that the emitter you are trying to use for the Xfinity box is on the correct connector, and that the device is assigned to the right output in your gateway configuration. You could be sending commands from the wrong emitter, and it will sort of work sometimes because the emitter is throwing just enough IR on the device sensor to work a little bit.

And next, the commands to Xfinity need to be paced a little more slowly. For direct channel access, I use a 1 second delay between commands. 

Finally, what's this "other whole house multi-room emitter that is also on the same Xfinity box"? Is that some other system, like an IR repeater? If so, get that thing out of there. Some of those things just chatter a bit, throwing IR junk all the time unless the are hit with an actual command. That can literally jam what the iTach is trying to do. Disconnect that other emitter, make sure it's not active in any way, and try your iTach system.


thebland said:


> Not sure what to do...
> 
> What is the 'IR, No Carrier' setting?


 Where do you see that?


----------



## thebland

audio2xs said:


> IR out is correct only for the small emitters, for the blaster on output 3 you must have it set for IR Blaster, your you'll get sporadic commands.
> 
> OK, lets take this a step at a time. When you say you tried two IR emitters, what kind are they? There are several kinds:
> 1. Single emitters with visible "flasher" indicator LED
> 2. Dual emitters (two on one connector) with visible "flasher" LED. These won't work with iTach, don't use them.
> 3. Single emitters with no visible flasher
> 4. Dual emitters with no visible flasher. These are OK to use with iTach.
> 5. high power IR "Blaster" emitters, designed for large area or long distance. These only work in Connector 3, and only when set for IR Blaster.
> 
> For iTach, the rule is one emitter with flasher LED per connector, or two non-flasher emitters per connector. Again, the blaster is special, connector 3 only.
> 
> Next, you should confirm that the emitter you are trying to use for the Xfinity box is on the correct connector, and that the device is assigned to the right output in your gateway configuration. You could be sending commands from the wrong emitter, and it will sort of work sometimes because the emitter is throwing just enough IR on the device sensor to work a little bit.
> 
> And next, the commands to Xfinity need to be paced a little more slowly. For direct channel access, I use a 1 second delay between commands.
> 
> Finally, what's this "other whole house multi-room emitter that is also on the same Xfinity box"? Is that some other system, like an IR repeater? If so, get that thing out of there. Some of those things just chatter a bit, throwing IR junk all the time unless the are hit with an actual command. That can literally jam what the iTach is trying to do. Disconnect that other emitter, make sure it's not active in any way, and try your iTach system.
> Where do you see that?


This Xfinity supplies 3 tvs in the house that are rarely used plus one that gets used alot. I have a modulator system which has IR. That one works perfectly (same box). Likely when I get this working, I will not use the modulator and have disconnected the emitter to it for now.

I have tried 4 different lit, single emitters and get 3-4 commands for every 10 tries. All seems set up correctly in GC_100. The proper emitter #3 lights up when the command is sent, the IR emitter lites up and the Comcast box gives feedback (small light on front panel) when it executes a command. When the box has a command go through, the feedback light flashes. Upon a failed command from iRule, the emitter lights up but the box does not give feedback and there is no execution of the command. 

I have tried 4 different lit up emitters. Changed from GC output 2, to #3 but no change.

It seems as if the box wants a stronger signal.

Even if I space commands 5-10 seconds apart, still the same rate of success.

Maybe I'll try different commands for the box. IS there a way to turn up IR signal strength in GC?

Thanks for the detailed help!!


----------



## audio2xs

thebland said:


> This Xfinity supplies 3 tvs in the house that are rarely used plus one that gets used alot. I have a modulator system which has IR. That one works perfectly (same box). Likely when I get this working, I will not use the modulator and have disconnected the emitter to it for now.
> 
> I have tried 4 different lit, single emitters and get 3-4 commands for every 10 tries. All seems set up correctly in GC_100. The proper emitter #3 lights up when the command is sent, the IR emitter lites up and the Comcast box gives feedback (small light on front panel) when it executes a command. When the box has a command go through, the feedback light flashes. Upon a failed command from iRule, the emitter lights up but the box does not give feedback and there is no execution of the command.
> 
> I have tried 4 different lit up emitters. Changed from GC output 2, to #3 but no change.
> 
> It seems as if the box wants a stronger signal.
> 
> Even if I space commands 5-10 seconds apart, still the same rate of success.
> 
> Maybe I'll try different commands for the box. IS there a way to turn up IR signal strength in GC?
> 
> Thanks for the detailed help!!


There is no strength adjustment other than using a blaster, but this isn't a question of strength unless your emitter isn't in the right place on the box. Placement is critical. Can't really help you with that, you have to find the sensor and put the emitter right on top of it. Once that's done, it's not a strength issue.

This sounds more like a code problem, like the command set you're using isn't quite right, or perhaps was one someone created by learning. You might look around for a different code set. 

If that's not working, it's really hard for me to make suggestions and not be there to see the result, but iRule support is excellent. Go to their website, go to Support > Contact Support.


----------



## thebland

audio2xs said:


> IR out is correct only for the small emitters, for the blaster on output 3 you must have it set for IR Blaster, your you'll get sporadic commands.
> 
> OK, lets take this a step at a time. When you say you tried two IR emitters, what kind are they? There are several kinds:
> 1. Single emitters with visible "flasher" indicator LED
> 2. Dual emitters (two on one connector) with visible "flasher" LED. These won't work with iTach, don't use them.
> 3. Single emitters with no visible flasher
> 4. Dual emitters with no visible flasher. These are OK to use with iTach.
> 5. high power IR "Blaster" emitters, designed for large area or long distance. These only work in Connector 3, and only when set for IR Blaster.
> 
> For iTach, the rule is one emitter with flasher LED per connector, or two non-flasher emitters per connector. Again, the blaster is special, connector 3 only.
> 
> Next, you should confirm that the emitter you are trying to use for the Xfinity box is on the correct connector, and that the device is assigned to the right output in your gateway configuration. You could be sending commands from the wrong emitter, and it will sort of work sometimes because the emitter is throwing just enough IR on the device sensor to work a little bit.
> 
> And next, the commands to Xfinity need to be paced a little more slowly. For direct channel access, I use a 1 second delay between commands.
> 
> Finally, what's this "other whole house multi-room emitter that is also on the same Xfinity box"? Is that some other system, like an IR repeater? If so, get that thing out of there. Some of those things just chatter a bit, throwing IR junk all the time unless the are hit with an actual command. That can literally jam what the iTach is trying to do. Disconnect that other emitter, make sure it's not active in any way, and try your iTach system.
> Where do you see that?



Figured it out... The Comcast commands group I used was not the right one. When I downloaded a different set of codes, the later codes were the best ones for my box. Now everything is snappy!! Thanks! I assumed all code sets either fully worked or fully failed!

Thanks!!


----------



## thebland

*But one last issue!!!*

None of the XFINITY code sets work for POWER toggle. Can't turn o=ON or OFF.

Any ideas? Or a source for more COMCAST XFINITY ON/OFF codes?

I copied the actual command with my IR PRO (IR capture) and have the files in a .CML file but I can also copy them via RTI (see attached).










How would I move this to iRule?


Thanks!


----------



## audio2xs

thebland said:


> *But one last issue!!!*
> 
> None of the XFINITY code sets work for POWER toggle. Can't turn o=ON or OFF.
> 
> Any ideas? Or a source for more COMCAST XFINITY ON/OFF codes?
> 
> I copied the actual command with my IR PRO (IR capture) and have the files in a .CML file but I can also copy them via RTI (see attached).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would I move this to iRule?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


In the support/tutorial pages there's the procedure for "learning" commands from your original remotes. It's not too hard, but it is a little erratic, may take you a few tries to get it right. You'll want the iLearn software, it's a copy-paste type operation. 

That said, I never use toggles. Ever. Just not worth the trouble. There's usually a way to "fake" a discrete on/off in a device that only has power toggle. For example, cheap disc players with power toggles will often turn on with a Play/Stop command sequence. That isolates the "on" function, then you can use the power command for off only.

However, I never turn of cable boxes in my installations because it takes too long for them to boot up again, and too much interaction from the user. For example, a Uverse box takes over 30 seconds to boot, then there are user prompts to respond to. Not good for automated system startups. Whereas, if I just leave it on and let it go to sleep, the only user input required to make it "live" again is a single keystroke, which I can send it during system startup. The user never sees it boot, and never has to wake it up. It's really not a big power issue, unless the owner is green to the max. I have never suggested it, but changing even one light bulb to an LED, or installing a smart thermostat accomplishes far more than turning off the cable box between uses.


----------



## thebland

audio2xs said:


> In the support/tutorial pages there's the procedure for "learning" commands from your original remotes. It's not too hard, but it is a little erratic, may take you a few tries to get it right. You'll want the iLearn software, it's a copy-paste type operation.
> 
> That said, I never use toggles. Ever. Just not worth the trouble. There's usually a way to "fake" a discrete on/off in a device that only has power toggle. For example, cheap disc players with power toggles will often turn on with a Play/Stop command sequence. That isolates the "on" function, then you can use the power command for off only.
> 
> However, I never turn of cable boxes in my installations because it takes too long for them to boot up again, and too much interaction from the user. For example, a Uverse box takes over 30 seconds to boot, then there are user prompts to respond to. Not good for automated system startups. Whereas, if I just leave it on and let it go to sleep, the only user input required to make it "live" again is a single keystroke, which I can send it during system startup. The user never sees it boot, and never has to wake it up. It's really not a big power issue, unless the owner is green to the max. I have never suggested it, but changing even one light bulb to an LED, or installing a smart thermostat accomplishes far more than turning off the cable box between uses.


I hear you but others in the house use the Comcast remote which turns on and off the box. So there's no way to leave it on and know that it stays on.

I'll try that tutorial. Thanks for all the detailed help!!


----------



## wkearney99

thebland said:


> I hear you but others in the house use the Comcast remote which turns on and off the box.


Take away the remotes. 

That or possibly consider doing something like setting up a scheduled job on a computer that periodically handles turning the boxes back on again.


----------



## bentson

I have had no luck getting Xfinity to work. 
Will try to Output 3 Blaster trick - THANKS!

Is there currently a set of Xfinity codes being shared on iRule that have had success. 
Haven't looked in a while & just resigned myself to switch to the iPad app for TV control - would prefer to stay in iRule.

Thanks guys


----------



## ecrabb

Hi guys,

Watch for an email with details later tonight or tomorrow morning, but I wanted to give everybody a little heads-up - iRule version 4 for both Android and iOS are both now available! 

In addition to new Modules for Philips Hue, Lutron Smart Bridge Pro, and a video player, there's also some really good stuff for the über-geeky amongst us: Conditional logic, set variables on feedback, input variables, a bunch of new actions to do things in macros, and much more.

Personally, this is kind of my dream release, as I can finally do some of the really cool stuff with the UI that I've always wanted to do. For instance, now when my processor gives feedback that says "MUTEON", I can light up a little speaker graphic with a line through it instead of just displaying some simple text.

Cheers,
SC


----------



## jkosharek

*Dream Release!*



ecrabb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For instance, now when my processor gives feedback that says "MUTEON", I can light up a little speaker graphic with a line through it instead of just displaying some simple text.
> 
> SC


I am trying to do exactly this with my Yamaha mute and power feedbacks, I created a new variable on the feedback for mute (LIVINGMUTEON & LIVINGMUTEOFF) and assigned it on the mute image default and selected states, but once I press mute it stays selected and does not deselect  Are there documents to explain the setup and function for the new features?


----------



## ecrabb

jkosharek said:


> I am trying to do exactly this with my Yamaha mute and power feedbacks, I created a new variable on the feedback for mute (LIVINGMUTEON & LIVINGMUTEOFF) and assigned it on the mute image default and selected states, but once I press mute it stays selected and does not deselect  Are there documents to explain the setup and function for the new features?


So many sad faces!

The system is getting more capable, and with that capability comes some complexity. Some documentation is written, but not as much as would be ideal. It's a huge project. Have you looked at this article, yet?

https://irule.desk.com/customer/por...ons-and-variables-based-on-feedback?b_id=4198

Cheers,
SC


----------



## jkosharek

*I am getting there with update version 4*



ecrabb said:


> So many sad faces!
> 
> The system is getting more capable, and with that capability comes some complexity. Some documentation is written, but not as much as would be ideal. It's a huge project. Have you looked at this article, yet?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> SC


I am not at all upset but very excited about the new features(been checking daily for the update to hit)! 

I started a thread ( getsatisfaction dot com titled image-toggle-based-on-feedback ) and iRule Support has been very helpful and quick to respond (they almost always are) 

I also got my HUE connected and working tonight , although I think there is an issue with the color picker, it does not seem to give you the absolute bottom color (most intense/saturated) like the red seems to be orange unless I pick the color with the HUE iOS app.

I went as far as buying more modules to play with to continue supporting iRule monetarily


----------



## CentralCoaster

Anyone else having issues with the navigation elements not showing up?


I replaced my phone and the new one will not show any of the images on nav commands (back, sync, etc).

I tried deleting and re adding them, to no avail. The image works as a button, so it's not the image.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Anyone else having issues with the navigation elements not showing up?


I replaced my phone and the new one will not show any of the images on nav commands (back, sync, etc).

I tried deleting and re adding them, to no avail. The image works as a button, so it's not the image.


EDIT..... NEVERMIND, TURNS OUT IT WAS RELATED TO ME SYNCING WITHOUT UPDATING TO IRULE 4.0

BTW, if you're using grey lettering, it looks like 4.0 has some bugs there, some of it is turning white.


----------



## audio2xs

Anyone try iRule on IOS 8 yet? Any bugs that way? I get people updating their IOS the instant Apple announces it's ready...except it never really is. I always recommend people wait at least 60 days after a new IOS release before updating. But nobody listens, so how is it on IOS 8?


----------



## wkearney99

Anyone tried running iRule on a Grandstream GXV3275 VoIP phone? It's an Android-based desk phone with a 1024x600 touchscreen.


----------



## CentralCoaster

audio2xs said:


> Anyone try iRule on IOS 8 yet? Any bugs that way? I get people updating their IOS the instant Apple announces it's ready...except it never really is. I always recommend people wait at least 60 days after a new IOS release before updating. But nobody listens, so how is it on IOS 8?


I'm using it now on my iphone5, so far so good. And I have feedbacks, tons of pages, layered images, etc. I'm also just starting to implement variables and image states, and those are working fine so far. I had a few minor issues with the irule 4.0 update, but nothing iOS related.


----------



## CentralCoaster

FYI: Shortcut for those of use wanting various image states for custom buttons.....

I have a bunch of custom buttons of custom sizes with graphics on them. I like making buttons. But I don't want to create 3+ image states for each one in photoshop. And I didn't like iRule's image states much.


So, I simply created overlays for my various button sizes... these have transparent backgrounds and are the same size as the buttons they correspond to.
One is a darkened but semi-transparent outline that gives the button the appearance of being pressed.
Another is a small indicator light that shows up on the corner of a source button to indicate that source is on.
One will probably be a backlighting, to highlight that the sleep timer is on, or that it is muted, etc.

Then on my page, I stick my custom buttons on there with no commands (add a 0 sec delay so they don't show up greyed out).
Then I add my overlay, exactly over the top of it.
I add all my commands to the overlay button/link, and also setup the various overlay "image states".

The image states can then simply be determined by iRule, or you can use feedback-driven variables like I did.
The feedback should change the "default" image overlay.
The "pressed" image overlay is the darkened outline.
The "selected" image I leave out. Because I'd rather rely on feedback to determine what's on, not iRule.

so what do you think? I was doing sort of the same thing before with v3.0, but with ASCII overlays, but now I can use graphics instead.


----------



## thebland

*Weather icon*
Curious. Dowloaded my remote to my iPad Air AND 1st gen iPad. Same remote works perfect on the iPad Air in terms of the weather app but on the first generation iPad it just keeps trying to load it - it doesn't work. Is this a limitation of the IOs the early iPad or something on my end??


Jeff


----------



## fumoffu

This is sweet IRule 4.0 is release:

http://www.iruleathome.com/support/irule-release-notes5

I am quite excited about the conditionals, toggle buttons and set variable on feedback!

I hope to be able to have buttons which indicate the state of my devices!


----------



## SeldomSeen31

CentralCoaster said:


> FYI: Shortcut for those of use wanting various image states for custom buttons.....
> 
> I have a bunch of custom buttons of custom sizes with graphics on them. I like making buttons. But I don't want to create 3+ image states for each one in photoshop. And I didn't like iRule's image states much.
> 
> 
> So, I simply created overlays for my various button sizes... these have transparent backgrounds and are the same size as the buttons they correspond to.
> One is a darkened but semi-transparent outline that gives the button the appearance of being pressed.
> Another is a small indicator light that shows up on the corner of a source button to indicate that source is on.
> One will probably be a backlighting, to highlight that the sleep timer is on, or that it is muted, etc.
> 
> Then on my page, I stick my custom buttons on there with no commands (add a 0 sec delay so they don't show up greyed out).
> Then I add my overlay, exactly over the top of it.
> I add all my commands to the overlay button/link, and also setup the various overlay "image states".
> 
> The image states can then simply be determined by iRule, or you can use feedback-driven variables like I did.
> The feedback should change the "default" image overlay.
> The "pressed" image overlay is the darkened outline.
> The "selected" image I leave out. Because I'd rather rely on feedback to determine what's on, not iRule.
> 
> so what do you think? I was doing sort of the same thing before with v3.0, but with ASCII overlays, but now I can use graphics instead.


This is really great. Nice work. Are you willing to share you work? I am a graphical dunce. I have been able to stumble my way to creating a couple of source buttons from the blanks that irule provides and overlayed text on a few others, but this is way beyond me but would love to incorporate something like you've described.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Are variables shared between handsets? And what if my phone hibernates and wakes up? 

Id like to know how heavily I can rely on variables. I figured out how to make feedback change variables and I mages directly, rather than requiring set variable commands. The feedback isn't handset dependent which is good but it lags a little bit in changing images.


----------



## fumoffu

CentralCoaster said:


> Are variables shared between handsets? And what if my phone hibernates and wakes up?
> 
> Id like to know how heavily I can rely on variables. I figured out how to make feedback change variables and I mages directly, rather than requiring set variable commands. The feedback isn't handset dependent which is good but it lags a little bit in changing images.


I would not expect variables to shared between handsets. My assumption would that they would have the same scope as the button selection groups tag state, which pertinent with the app.

I would like to see how you did it. There are likely many many ways to do things. And I have seen any information yet on this stuff...


----------



## CentralCoaster

Variables didn't use to be shared/global but I thought I saw a bullet point in one of the updates saying that changed. I guess I'll have to test for myself. 

How are you guys with multiple handsets keeping your feedback and variables in sync? Set them on every page entrance? On repeat? Or only on source/activity changes, etc? There are so many ways to go now it's hard to know where to start.


----------



## fumoffu

CentralCoaster said:


> Variables didn't use to be shared/global but I thought I saw a bullet point in one of the updates saying that changed. I guess I'll have to test for myself.
> 
> How are you guys with multiple handsets keeping your feedback and variables in sync? Set them on every page entrance? On repeat? Or only on source/activity changes, etc? There are so many ways to go now it's hard to know where to start.


I have attached two screen shots for what I did to get a feedback button.

I have a relay on a GC-100 I use to power sequence some amps. With these conditional, variables and feedbacks I have it programmed so when the relay is closed ( amps on ), the button is a green power button, and when it's off it's the red one.

First I configured a feedback by connect to the device and using the "set variable" field of "Relay 1" to be "stateRelay1" ( note you don't need to hit the gears here, it's always a variable).

The I added the if else conditional to the power button press as shown below. When pressed both the state viable and the variable for the image are updated.

Lastly, I configured an entrance program to run the query, and update the image to that the image will be in sync from other action. I enabled repeats here every 1 second.

I did get tricked up with the conditionals, I just entered my variable into the field like the feedback's "set variable" field. However this was just a string and didn't compare correctly. For conditionals you have to click on the gear to the the $variable$.

Now this whole thing was rather time consuming, and now that these feature are here I need to figure out exactly what to do with them...


----------



## xzener

Is the WiFi ir box included when purchasing irule, or is that a separate item I need to get everything working??


----------



## absolootbs

xzener said:


> Is the WiFi ir box included when purchasing irule, or is that a separate item I need to get everything working??


it's not included, but whether or not you need it depends on what gear you're trying to control.


----------



## Gator99

fumoffu said:


> I have attached two screen shots for what I did to get a feedback button.
> 
> I have a relay on a GC-100 I use to power sequence some amps. With these conditional, variables and feedbacks I have it programmed so when the relay is closed ( amps on ), the button is a green power button, and when it's off it's the red one.
> 
> First I configured a feedback by connect to the device and using the "set variable" field of "Relay 1" to be "stateRelay1" ( note you don't need to hit the gears here, it's always a variable).
> 
> The I added the if else conditional to the power button press as shown below. When pressed both the state viable and the variable for the image are updated.
> 
> Lastly, I configured an entrance program to run the query, and update the image to that the image will be in sync from other action. I enabled repeats here every 1 second.
> 
> I did get tricked up with the conditionals, I just entered my variable into the field like the feedback's "set variable" field. However this was just a string and didn't compare correctly. For conditionals you have to click on the gear to the the $variable$.
> 
> Now this whole thing was rather time consuming, and now that these feature are here I need to figure out exactly what to do with them...



Very nice example, I am still trying to wrap my head around the conditional structure with no luck so far, quick question are you not worried about the query repeating itself every 1 second as this might interfere with other commands that you send to the device, I know that iRule talks about setting it to repeat at a suggested time frame of 15 seconds in their documentation?

With that said any suggestions on what I am trying to accomplish would be appreciated:

On my Music Panel, I have an entrance that queries the volume, Input and Tuner Frequency (FM 95.5) and then I have my textual feedback set up on my page and all works well. 

In my particular case I only use two inputs on this page, Tuner and Internet Radio, so when I change from Tuner to Internet Radio, the textual feedback still shows the Tuner's frequency, I really would like to remove the tuner frequency textual feedback when I change to "Internet Radio" as I currently not sure my receiver can give me feedback on the "Internet Radio" channel it is on, though I am looking currently.

Any help would be great as I am not new to iRule, but I am to using variables and the new Conditional commands.

Thanks


----------



## IGO2XS

I have a few questions. I have been using iRule for almost 3 years now and very happy with it. I invested a considerable amount of time in setting up my handset of choice....iPad......and have not updated much other than setting up the different "states" on my buttons when pressed. It does everything I need. The only problem I have been experiencing is with my OPPO BDP-93 is about 1/2 the time I cannot open my dvd tray using iRule. I can open it with the standard remote or the Oppo app on my iphone. Once I use the remote for one command I am able to use my irule remote. I am using RS232 so just curious if anyone else has experienced this or what I might do to solve this.

I just picked up my iPhone 6 so I am assuming irule will be coming out with a handset dedicated to this new screen size soon?

thanks for any help. Mark


----------



## audio2xs

IGO2XS said:


> I have a few questions. I have been using iRule for almost 3 years now and very happy with it. I invested a considerable amount of time in setting up my handset of choice....iPad......and have not updated much other than setting up the different "states" on my buttons when pressed. It does everything I need. The only problem I have been experiencing is with my OPPO BDP-93 is about 1/2 the time I cannot open my dvd tray using iRule. I can open it with the standard remote or the Oppo app on my iphone. Once I use the remote for one command I am able to use my irule remote. I am using RS232 so just curious if anyone else has experienced this or what I might do to solve this.
> 
> I just picked up my iPhone 6 so I am assuming irule will be coming out with a handset dedicated to this new screen size soon?
> 
> thanks for any help. Mark


From the OPPO BDP-93 RS232 protocol sheet:

"Commands are executed in the order they are received. The host should wait for a 
response from the player before sending the next command. 

If the player receives a new command before executing the previous command, the 
player may discard the previous command. 

If the host does not receive a response from the player 10 seconds after the command is issued, the host may consider the command or response lost during transmission, and can retransmit the command."

This tells me that repeated commands could be a problem. You can each command to repeat or not, or tell it how many times. RS232 commands should be sent once, and you have to wait until the response has cleared before the BDP is ready for another.

Not sure if that'll fix your issue, but worth checking. What GC unit are you using?


----------



## IGO2XS

audio2xs said:


> From the OPPO BDP-93 RS232 protocol sheet:
> 
> "Commands are executed in the order they are received. The host should wait for a
> response from the player before sending the next command.
> 
> If the player receives a new command before executing the previous command, the
> player may discard the previous command.
> 
> 
> Not sure if that'll fix your issue, but worth checking. What GC unit are you using?


I have the GC-100-18r unit. I also noticed I am using an older BDP-83 network command. It has always worked but I see there is a newer version.


----------



## bryansj

What would be the best home automation controller to use with iRule today? Should I go with a MCV Vera and get the module?


----------



## thebland

*DRAWERs*

Can you have two sets of drawers for using iRUle with a home thetaer system in one room and a TV/cable system in another? I'd like one set to control SSP volume and other settings and TV volume and other settings on a second set of drawers.

I can't figure it out (if you can)?

Thanks!


----------



## Audixium

bentson said:


> I have had no luck getting Xfinity to work.
> Will try to Output 3 Blaster trick - THANKS!
> 
> Is there currently a set of Xfinity codes being shared on iRule that have had success.
> Haven't looked in a while & just resigned myself to switch to the iPad app for TV control - would prefer to stay in iRule.
> 
> Thanks guys


I'm using the following with the X1 DVR:

Xfinity PX001ANM Cable Box Code Group 1
Xfinity PX001ANM Cable Box Code Group 2


----------



## lchiu7

*Checking power state of a component?*

This is a very long thread and I tried to find what I wanted in it but it was not easy.

I am new to iRule and have been using Harmony remotes up till now.

I toyed with iRule or Roomie and decided on iRule because 1) I could try it out for 30 days and 2) I didn't have to purchase any IOS device (I am using iRule on my Nexus 7).

The programming is not trivial and the Wizards are not that useful when you try to create more than one activity that looks the same to iRule (like watch a video). For me I can watch videos using a Popcorn Hour, PS3 or BD player.

I am using iRule with a Global iTach WiFi2IR device.

It's been a challenge but I am getting there.

I now find I need to get into conditionals and variables to possibly achieve my next step.

The Popcorn Hour does not appear to have discrete codes for Power On/Off, just a toggle.

I am using the existing templates and programmed the System Standby button to pretty much turn off everything. For devices that have discrete Power On/Off that's fine. But if I am in an activity that did not use the Popcorn, then that button switches it on.

Is there a way to set a variable (perhaps on the Entrance to watching the Popcorn) and check that value in the System Standby button so it will not issue a power toggle to the Popcorn if it wasn't set?

I couldn't find that in the documentation.

Thanks


----------



## neuro11

*Directv TV Favorites logos*

Hi, I am trying to setup my iRule to work with directv but having trouble finding icons for channels. When I initially loaded the control on the iRule builder 8 channel icons came up but only 2 of them were channels I watch.


Where can I find the rest of the channel icons?


Thanks


----------



## fumoffu

thebland said:


> *DRAWERs*
> 
> Can you have two sets of drawers for using iRUle with a home thetaer system in one room and a TV/cable system in another? I'd like one set to control SSP volume and other settings and TV volume and other settings on a second set of drawers.
> 
> I can't figure it out (if you can)?
> 
> Thanks!


Sure you can.

Have you been able to create a second draw? You should just be able to copy the draw page to create a new page, and the customize this second one.

Then to attach the draw page to the true control page, use a variable. Just set it when the appropriate buttons gets selected to toggle between the two systems.


----------



## fumoffu

Gator99 said:


> Very nice example, I am still trying to wrap my head around the conditional structure with no luck so far, quick question are you not worried about the query repeating itself every 1 second as this might interfere with other commands that you send to the device, I know that iRule talks about setting it to repeat at a suggested time frame of 15 seconds in their documentation?
> 
> With that said any suggestions on what I am trying to accomplish would be appreciated:
> 
> On my Music Panel, I have an entrance that queries the volume, Input and Tuner Frequency (FM 95.5) and then I have my textual feedback set up on my page and all works well.
> 
> In my particular case I only use two inputs on this page, Tuner and Internet Radio, so when I change from Tuner to Internet Radio, the textual feedback still shows the Tuner's frequency, I really would like to remove the tuner frequency textual feedback when I change to "Internet Radio" as I currently not sure my receiver can give me feedback on the "Internet Radio" channel it is on, though I am looking currently.
> 
> Any help would be great as I am not new to iRule, but I am to using variables and the new Conditional commands.
> 
> Thanks


What about using a variable for the label's text color. You can set it to clear when you don't want to see it and black/white when you do depending on you radio input.


----------



## Gator99

fumoffu said:


> What about using a variable for the label's text color. You can set it to clear when you don't want to see it and black/white when you do depending on you radio input.



That would work, now I need to figure out how to do that, I have looked at the tutorials but so far not getting too far, besides I am currently having some gateway connectivity issues with 4.x on android, 2.x works fine. iRule support has been trying to figure out my issue for the last day or so.

This is what I tried with my Android 2.x app but not working:

I set my Feedback for Functions as $Input$, then on my Feedback for Tuner Frequency I set a variable for Color as $TunerFreqColor$ and then I used this for my Macro on my Tuner Freq. Feedback:

If $Input$ = Tuner
Set Variable: $TunerFreqColor$ = white
Elseif $Input$ = Internet Radio
Set Variable $TunerFreqColor$ = clear
Endif

I have also changed "Tuner" and "Internet Radio" to their appropriate codes - i.e. 02 and 38 but no luck.

FYI this is my first go at Variables....

Also is this not working because conditionals are only for the 4.x app? if so I guess that might be my issue other than general syntax errors above, need to wait for iRule to resolve my issue first then.


----------



## audio2xs

lchiu7 said:


> This is a very long thread and I tried to find what I wanted in it but it was not easy.
> 
> I am new to iRule and have been using Harmony remotes up till now.
> 
> I toyed with iRule or Roomie and decided on iRule because 1) I could try it out for 30 days and 2) I didn't have to purchase any IOS device (I am using iRule on my Nexus 7).
> 
> The programming is not trivial and the Wizards are not that useful when you try to create more than one activity that looks the same to iRule (like watch a video). For me I can watch videos using a Popcorn Hour, PS3 or BD player.
> 
> I am using iRule with a Global iTach WiFi2IR device.
> 
> It's been a challenge but I am getting there.
> 
> I now find I need to get into conditionals and variables to possibly achieve my next step.
> 
> The Popcorn Hour does not appear to have discrete codes for Power On/Off, just a toggle.
> 
> I am using the existing templates and programmed the System Standby button to pretty much turn off everything. For devices that have discrete Power On/Off that's fine. But if I am in an activity that did not use the Popcorn, then that button switches it on.
> 
> Is there a way to set a variable (perhaps on the Entrance to watching the Popcorn) and check that value in the System Standby button so it will not issue a power toggle to the Popcorn if it wasn't set?
> 
> I couldn't find that in the documentation.
> 
> Thanks


You can check the status of devices only if they have some sort of querry response feedback capability. That's only possible with IP control or RS232, IR is one way only. 

However, many devices that only have power toggles can be faked into discrete power commands if they will also turn on when given another command. For example, Samsung BD players don't have discrete power commands, but they also will turn on if you send a play command. So the sequence to power up is Play (delay) Stop. Then you know it's on for sure, and the power command is the only OFF command. Perhaps the Popcorn would do something similar.

I don't use entrances much because if the user switches around from panel to panel, then every time he enters a panel that command sequence is sent, which is often not necessary. In your case, entering the Popcorn Hour screen would alternately turn the unit on or off if you just use the power toggle. I isolate power-up and power-down sequences so the only execute when really needed, and I power up everything. Certain devices, like Apple TV and cable boxes, get left on at all times because of their long boot-up times. I can wake them from sleep much faster, and power consumption is really a non-issue. Users can save much more power by changing one 40 watt bulb to an led bulb, and the system just works better.


----------



## thebland

fumoffu said:


> Sure you can.
> 
> Have you been able to create a second draw? You should just be able to copy the draw page to create a new page, and the customize this second one.
> 
> Then to attach the draw page to the true control page, use a variable. Just set it when the appropriate buttons gets selected to toggle between the two systems.


Doh! So simple. Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## lchiu7

audio2xs said:


> You can check the status of devices only if they have some sort of querry response feedback capability. That's only possible with IP control or RS232, IR is one way only.
> 
> However, many devices that only have power toggles can be faked into discrete power commands if they will also turn on when given another command. For example, Samsung BD players don't have discrete power commands, but they also will turn on if you send a play command. So the sequence to power up is Play (delay) Stop. Then you know it's on for sure, and the power command is the only OFF command. Perhaps the Popcorn would do something similar.
> 
> I don't use entrances much because if the user switches around from panel to panel, then every time he enters a panel that command sequence is sent, which is often not necessary. In your case, entering the Popcorn Hour screen would alternately turn the unit on or off if you just use the power toggle. I isolate power-up and power-down sequences so the only execute when really needed, and I power up everything. Certain devices, like Apple TV and cable boxes, get left on at all times because of their long boot-up times. I can wake them from sleep much faster, and power consumption is really a non-issue. Users can save much more power by changing one 40 watt bulb to an led bulb, and the system just works better.


Thanks

What I have decided to do is to only have Power sequences on the main page (the one that says Welcome to Your Remote). Then for each activity it will turn on the necessary components and then go to a specific panel for that activity (like Watch TV) where specific commands are sent in the Entrance. For my Watch TV it's just basically switch the TV to the tuner mode. For Watch Cable TV it switches the TV to a HDMI input and panel has most of the controls assigned to the cable box apart from volume.

Then on each panel for activities I have links on the drawers to other activities that don't turn on the power. It's not perfect because it could mean you chose Watch Cable and then decided to watch a disc or the media player and if you pressed that selection on the drawer, the other devices like the AVR or media player would not turn on. I guess I will have to train the home folks to press the Home button to get back to the main panel and choose the activity from there.

As for the Popcorn hour, the unit is never really off. The power button is just a standby option(when it's turned "off" it's still running with the internal hard drive still spinning). So I might as well save myself the grief of trying to keep track of the power state and just leave it on.

iRule is very powerful but in some respects the Harmony controls make this sort of control much easier.


----------



## jgyenese

I have been using iRule for quite some time now, and it works really well for almost everything - but the one item I constantly struggle with is being able to reliably control my AppleTV (3rd generation). I am using a GC-100 with a stick-on IR transmitter. When I set it up it worked great, as time went by it responds to fewer and fewer commands. Right now it will take the OK and Menu buttons, but not the arrow keys. I have given up and use the Apple Remote application to connect via the network. The wife acceptance factor right now is rather low.

I really wish iRule would control the AppleTV over the network, but whenever I see the question asked the response from iRule has been that it is a proprietary protocol and cannot be done in iRule.

Yet RoomiRemote, a major competitor to iRule, has this ability in their latest release.
http://www.roomieremote.com/faq/


> Roomie 3.0 introduces direct network control of all generations of the Apple TV. Adding Apple TV is now as simple as navigating to Settings > General > Remotes on your Apple TV, selecting the same Apple TV from the Add Device panel in Roomie, selecting your Roomie instance from the Remotes screen of your Apple TV, and then entering the 4 digit pairing code displayed on your Apple TV into the Roomie pairing screen.


How is Roomie able to do this while iRule can't?


----------



## lchiu7

jgyenese said:


> I have been using iRule for quite some time now, and it works really well for almost everything - but the one item I constantly struggle with is being able to reliably control my AppleTV (3rd generation). I am using a GC-100 with a stick-on IR transmitter. When I set it up it worked great, as time went by it responds to fewer and fewer commands. Right now it will take the OK and Menu buttons, but not the arrow keys. I have given up and use the Apple Remote application to connect via the network. The wife acceptance factor right now is rather low.
> 
> I really wish iRule would control the AppleTV over the network, but whenever I see the question asked the response from iRule has been that it is a proprietary protocol and cannot be done in iRule.
> 
> Yet RoomiRemote, a major competitor to iRule, has this ability in their latest release.
> http://www.roomieremote.com/faq/
> 
> 
> How is Roomie able to do this while iRule can't?


I heard an interview with the RoomieRemote head with one of the HT Guys where they said they did a large amount of reverse engineering to make it happen. I doubt if they would share that IP!

Apple should just document it. Do they feel that opening up the protocol will make them lose sales of one of their products? Perhaps their new watch


----------



## audio2xs

jgyenese said:


> I have been using iRule for quite some time now, and it works really well for almost everything - but the one item I constantly struggle with is being able to reliably control my AppleTV (3rd generation). I am using a GC-100 with a stick-on IR transmitter. When I set it up it worked great, as time went by it responds to fewer and fewer commands. Right now it will take the OK and Menu buttons, but not the arrow keys. I have given up and use the Apple Remote application to connect via the network. The wife acceptance factor right now is rather low.
> 
> I really wish iRule would control the AppleTV over the network, but whenever I see the question asked the response from iRule has been that it is a proprietary protocol and cannot be done in iRule.
> 
> Yet RoomiRemote, a major competitor to iRule, has this ability in their latest release.
> http://www.roomieremote.com/faq/
> 
> 
> How is Roomie able to do this while iRule can't?


Interesting. I regularly integrate AppleTV IR control, works just fine. I'd look for command timing errors, and if it's slowly failed over time, you might want to replace the emitter or make sure it's stuck on in the right place. 

On command timing, the most recent system I installed used an Apple TV 3, .3 second repeat rate, and repeat on hold for the directionals, but not the Menu or Play/pause, forward or reverse. 

I have had no issues with AppleTV control with iRule, have done it many times in different installations, and some of them have been up for years, including my personal system.


----------



## lchiu7

audio2xs said:


> Interesting. I regularly integrate AppleTV IR control, works just fine. I'd look for command timing errors, and if it's slowly failed over time, you might want to replace the emitter or make sure it's stuck on in the right place.
> 
> On command timing, the most recent system I installed used an Apple TV 3, .3 second repeat rate, and repeat on hold for the directionals, but not the Menu or Play/pause, forward or reverse.
> 
> I have had no issues with AppleTV control with iRule, have done it many times in different installations, and some of them have been up for years, including my personal system.


I think the question was IP control, not IR which is pretty easy so long as the original unit is IR controllable.

Once you have experienced the jobs of IP control, you don't want to have to go back to IP.

While some of my devices are IP controllable, I still need IR and I have a mess of IR receivers, emitters etc. all placed so I can control all the units in my 6' wide cabinet.


----------



## audio2xs

lchiu7 said:


> I think the question was IP control, not IR which is pretty easy so long as the original unit is IR controllable.


His first 'graph said,"...one item I constantly struggle with is being able to reliably control my AppleTV (3rd generation). I am using a GC-100 with a stick-on IR transmitter. When I set it up it worked great, as time went by it responds to fewer and fewer commands." 

He's talking about his IR control that is unreliable. That's what I was responding to, and no there's no official IP support for AppleTV in iRule right now, though there are several "devices" in the "community" section that show Apple TV IP control. I haven't tried them, in general the community devices are not always reliable, though sometimes worth trying. But I don't find IR control to be limiting for that device at all, there's no feedback anyway. It's simple, works pretty much every time, and doesn't take a lot of time to get running (a big factor for me!). Haven't done a system yet that doesn't have IR control somewhere, so there's a gateway anyway, just use it.


lchiu7 said:


> Once you have experienced the jobs of IP control, you don't want to have to go back to IP.


Agreed, sort of, with some qualifications. One example is devices that do allow IP control, but are limited to one session at a time. Denon AVRs, for instance. That means if you use more than one device to control it, it's going to get lost, and you'll loose control completely, which requires a re-boot. 

So where multiple handsets are a possibility, we integrate Denon AVRs with RS232 and an iTach, which allows many IP sessions simultaneously, and reliably. Seems dumb that RS232 is still the way to go, but until Denon gets multiple IP sessions working, it's kind tentative. 

I agree, IP control is the way to go, but not every implementation works very well yet, so it's on a per-unit basis.


----------



## jgyenese

audio2xs said:


> Interesting. I regularly integrate AppleTV IR control, works just fine. I'd look for command timing errors, and if it's slowly failed over time, you might want to replace the emitter or make sure it's stuck on in the right place.
> 
> On command timing, the most recent system I installed used an Apple TV 3, .3 second repeat rate, and repeat on hold for the directionals, but not the Menu or Play/pause, forward or reverse.
> 
> I have had no issues with AppleTV control with iRule, have done it many times in different installations, and some of them have been up for years, including my personal system.


The current IR emitter is about two weeks old. When I first set up iRule I used a stick-on IR emitter that worked for a few weeks then became an exercise in frustration as it began responding to fewer and fewer commands. I replaced it with an IR blaster that worked decent for a few months, then it started getting intermittent and eventually failed completely. I didn't have a replacement blaster so I used another stick-on emitter - it is horizontally in the center and vertically just above the center. It worked great for about a week, but now it started missing commands too. Maybe I have a bad batch of emitters.

I had 0.2 second repeat rate, so I changed them to 0.3 - but I doubt that is the problem.


----------



## lchiu7

audio2xs said:


> His first 'graph said,"...one item I constantly struggle with is being able to reliably control my AppleTV (3rd generation). I am using a GC-100 with a stick-on IR transmitter. When I set it up it worked great, as time went by it responds to fewer and fewer commands."
> 
> He's talking about his IR control that is unreliable. That's what I was responding to, and no there's no official IP support for AppleTV in iRule right now, though there are several "devices" in the "community" section that show Apple TV IP control. I haven't tried them, in general the community devices are not always reliable, though sometimes worth trying. But I don't find IR control to be limiting for that device at all, there's no feedback anyway. It's simple, works pretty much every time, and doesn't take a lot of time to get running (a big factor for me!). Haven't done a system yet that doesn't have IR control somewhere, so there's a gateway anyway, just use it.
> 
> Agreed, sort of, with some qualifications. One example is devices that do allow IP control, but are limited to one session at a time. Denon AVRs, for instance. That means if you use more than one device to control it, it's going to get lost, and you'll loose control completely, which requires a re-boot.
> 
> So where multiple handsets are a possibility, we integrate Denon AVRs with RS232 and an iTach, which allows many IP sessions simultaneously, and reliably. Seems dumb that RS232 is still the way to go, but until Denon gets multiple IP sessions working, it's kind tentative.
> 
> I agree, IP control is the way to go, but not every implementation works very well yet, so it's on a per-unit basis.


I think some of this quoting has gotten confusing.

My intention was to respond as follows.

A poster asked why there was no network (IP) control of the Apple TV when Roomie can do it. My response was they reverse engineered it.

The the second user said he had no issue with IR controls apart from some flakiness. And my comment was on that comment, the OP asked why there was no IP support and the followup response was, "I have no problem with IR control".

On the subject of IP control, I wish I could move completely to it buy alas my non US Panasonic TV has IP but for safety reasons has now power on via IP. So I still have to keep IR for that.

I have spend hours programming iRule using the trial version and finally broke down and bought it since I didn't want to waste all that effort. But if I will replace my Harmony One, that remains to be seen. Getting all the delays right, the panel Entrances doing what they should etc. if very tricky and it's not ready for the rest of the family yet


----------



## audio2xs

jgyenese said:


> The current IR emitter is about two weeks old. When I first set up iRule I used a stick-on IR emitter that worked for a few weeks then became an exercise in frustration as it began responding to fewer and fewer commands. I replaced it with an IR blaster that worked decent for a few months, then it started getting intermittent and eventually failed completely. I didn't have a replacement blaster so I used another stick-on emitter - it is horizontally in the center and vertically just above the center. It worked great for about a week, but now it started missing commands too. Maybe I have a bad batch of emitters.
> 
> I had 0.2 second repeat rate, so I changed them to 0.3 - but I doubt that is the problem.


Are there more than one emitter on that GC100 port?

Is the GC100 port set up for an emitter or a blaster?

Are you using one handset device with iRule or more than one?

This sounds like a GC100 issue, and if we don't figure it out here in the next volley or two, give GC a call during business hours, they're actually pretty helpful.

Assuming the gateway settings aren't getting changed (worth checking), I don't think this is an iRule issue.

On the GC100...I used to use these a lot because you get IR, RS232 and contacts in one box. But I've now moved to iTach devices (and the On Controls version) because they are much more reliable, and deal with multiple IP sessions, where the GC100 is a one-at-a-time deal. It's hard to pin down, but the iTach units just seem more stable. At least I get less service calls with them.


----------



## jgyenese

audio2xs said:


> Are there more than one emitter on that GC100 port?


No, only the one.



audio2xs said:


> Is the GC100 port set up for an emitter or a blaster?


Emitter. (Except for when it was a blaster, of course.)



audio2xs said:


> Are you using one handset device with iRule or more than one?


Two. My wife uses hers during the day, I use mine in the evening. We do not use them at the same time - and both have similar problems.



audio2xs said:


> This sounds like a GC100 issue, and if we don't figure it out here in the next volley or two, give GC a call during business hours, they're actually pretty helpful.
> 
> Assuming the gateway settings aren't getting changed (worth checking), I don't think this is an iRule issue.
> 
> On the GC100...I used to use these a lot because you get IR, RS232 and contacts in one box. But I've now moved to iTach devices (and the On Controls version) because they are much more reliable, and deal with multiple IP sessions, where the GC100 is a one-at-a-time deal. It's hard to pin down, but the iTach units just seem more stable. At least I get less service calls with them.


The gateway setting aren't getting changed, I have them set up as static IP's.

Here is my troubleshooting dilemma...

Through the GC100 I control three things:
1. JVC HDP70R1U TV via RS232 - works reliably, feedback too.
2. Sony Blu-Ray Player via IR - works reliably.
3. Apple TV - very flakey.

I've tried swapping the IR connection ports and the Apple TV remains flakey. When I had the blaster in place I used it for both the Apple TV and the Blu-Ray Player - it worked perfectly on the Blu-Ray but eventually got sporadic on the Apple TV, then it failed completely for both. I thought maybe it was the Apple TV, but the Apple TV IR remote never fails to work. I don't know where the problem lies, I'm just getting tired of trying to troubleshoot it. I firmly believe that moving from IR to IP would make my life a lot easier.


----------



## audio2xs

jgyenese said:


> Here is my troubleshooting dilemma...
> 
> Through the GC100 I control three things:
> 1. JVC HDP70R1U TV via RS232 - works reliably, feedback too.
> 2. Sony Blu-Ray Player via IR - works reliably.
> 3. Apple TV - very flakey.
> 
> I've tried swapping the IR connection ports and the Apple TV remains flakey. When I had the blaster in place I used it for both the Apple TV and the Blu-Ray Player - it worked perfectly on the Blu-Ray but eventually got sporadic on the Apple TV, then it failed completely for both.


This tells me that the problem is with the GC100, or something in the surrounding environement. The codes iRule sends are very consistent, and if they work reliably at any time, and nothing is changed in iRule (gateways, devices, timing, etc.) the commands it sends won't change either. Because you lost control of both Apple TV and the BD player, we know it's not Apple TV or the BDP, they both can't fail at the same time.

If you have an emitter with an indicator LED, look carefully to make sure it's firing with commands, and NOT firing any other time. Make sure there are no other IR emitters from other control systems in the area. I had a customer that used an IR extender along with iRule. The extender was "chattering" all the time, confusing the device. The direct remote worked because it changed the chatter to real commands, but iRule was flaky because it was getting the chatter and the commands. Look for any other IR emitting devices near Apple TV, and shut them down if there are any. This would include plasma TVs, devices with plasma-type displays (older digital clocks, Nixie tubes) sunlight, plasma computer monitors, just to name a few. They basically raise the ambient IR noise level, making control less reliable. 

You could also try an emitter cover which is designed to block all stray IR from the device except for the emitter. They are little black stick-on covers, and very useful when trying to isolate IR control to a device. I use them when we are trying to control two identical TVs in the same location. 

You could also try deleting the Apple TV device and reloading it in the builder, just to make sure the codes are right, but I don't think that's the problem because they don't change over time. 


jgyenese said:


> I thought maybe it was the Apple TV, but the Apple TV IR remote never fails to work.


 A remote is more similar to a blaster but more directional, and will swamp out any other IR signals. Emitters won't do that unless covered, and blasters may, but are still not like a remote.

If you've eliminated all possibility of optical IR interference, you may have a GC100 issue. I would recommend a call to GC to talk it over with them. Unfortunately, we're now in an area where trying to help via forum is too limited. A two-way conversation will help.

Yours is not a typical problem. As I said earlier, I integrate Apple TVs all the time, and don't have any issues with IR control. The only major difference is, I don't use GC100s anymore, but when I did, Apple TV control was still solid.


jgyenese said:


> I don't know where the problem lies, I'm just getting tired of trying to troubleshoot it. I firmly believe that moving from IR to IP would make my life a lot easier.


I feel your pain. But from someone that does this a lot, trust me, IP isn't a free ride either. Usually, IR is the simpler solution. And since Apple TV's IP control is encrypted and not officially supported, all you can do is try the community device library and hope for the best. 

But what you have here is most likely a problem with IR, either environmental or GC 100.


----------



## pauleyc

I see a couple notes about an iphone 6+ handset and that they are working on it ... but wondering if its worth starting on another handset (and which one?)? I don't want to create a lot of work for myself converting everything over .. so if its best to wait, I'm ok with that. Thoughts?


----------



## jgyenese

audio2xs: Thank you for all the help. It was not my intention to take up your time to try to troubleshoot my issue, but you have been more than generous and it is truly appreciated. My main point was to let people (and iRule) know that someone else has cracked the AppleTV/IP control nut.

I will try the things you suggest and report back my results.
Thanks again.


----------



## Gator99

Looking for a little assistance with using conditionals and changing a button based on status. Attached is an image showing my "Main Page Entrance" - in which it queries the Input and Power and then sets the image accordingly. 

With that said, it is always showing one particular image as always on "4754442897326080" - I have this conditional on all my entrances to check to see which button(input) should be selected, and this behaviour of having this particular image is always selected or worse it is going back and forth between the proper image and this particular one. Not sure what is going on....

other image is a screen shot of my main page showing status of power and the image that is set but shouldn't be.


----------



## mpg732

I DL most icons from,
http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/home

Use the icons for the 1100


----------



## mpg732

neuro11 said:


> Hi, I am trying to setup my iRule to work with directv but having trouble finding icons for channels. When I initially loaded the control on the iRule builder 8 channel icons came up but only 2 of them were channels I watch.
> 
> 
> Where can I find the rest of the channel icons?
> 
> 
> Thanks


I DL most of my icons from,
http://www.iconharmony.com/icons/home

Use the ones for the 1100.


----------



## mpg732

Gator99 said:


> Looking for a little assistance with using conditionals and changing a button based on status. Attached is an image showing my "Main Page Entrance" - in which it queries the Input and Power and then sets the image accordingly.
> 
> With that said, it is always showing one particular image as always on "4754442897326080" - I have this conditional on all my entrances to check to see which button(input) should be selected, and this behaviour of having this particular image is always selected or worse it is going back and forth between the proper image and this particular one. Not sure what is going on....
> 
> other image is a screen shot of my main page showing status of power and the image that is set but shouldn't be.


Two things come to mind,
First, are you sure you have the feedback set up and parsed out correctly?
Second, you may not be giving enough time for iRule to update all the needed variables. try increasing the Delay intervals.


----------



## Gator99

mpg732 said:


> Two things come to mind,
> First, are you sure you have the feedback set up and parsed out correctly?
> Second, you may not be giving enough time for iRule to update all the needed variables. try increasing the Delay intervals.


Feedbacks are working properly, I will try the delay intervals, any suggestions on length?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thebland

*SIMPLE QUESTION #1 - how to copy long macros:*

\In carrying over macros from one i-device to another, is there a way to single click copy a whole macro so as to paste it / copy it to another button on the other device? It seems I have to go to 'edit' for the button and copy (or highlight) each command in the macro and then copy it over.

I'd like to simply hit copy (get only the macro) and paste onto another button elsewhere..



*SIMPLE QUESTION #2 - Can I control (or delay) when a link will will switch to the assigned page?:*

I'd ideally like the long macro to run its course AND THEN have the link take me to the next page.

Thanks!!


----------



## fumoffu

thebland said:


> *SIMPLE QUESTION #1 - how to copy long macros:*
> 
> \In carrying over macros from one i-device to another, is there a way to single click copy a whole macro so as to paste it / copy it to another button on the other device? It seems I have to go to 'edit' for the button and copy (or highlight) each command in the macro and then copy it over.
> 
> I'd like to simply hit copy (get only the macro) and paste onto another button elsewhere..
> 
> 
> 
> *SIMPLE QUESTION #2 - Can I control (or delay) when a link will will switch to the assigned page?:*
> 
> I'd ideally like the long macro to run its course AND THEN have the link take me to the next page.
> 
> Thanks!!


Q1: I can copy a button with it's macro and paste them. Additionally, in the the Marco you can also do a multi select ( shift+click or control+click) and do copy and paste that way.

Q2: For the main page, the default is link buttons. I think if you change them to regular buttons, and then add a More->Action->Link to the macro you can do what you want... Give it a try and let us know if that works


----------



## mpg732

Gator99 said:


> Feedbacks are working properly, I will try the delay intervals, any suggestions on length?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


No idea on how much time you will need for the feedback to update both variables. I would go a bit extreme so see if it all works, then start reducing the time till you find out how much you will really need.


----------



## thebland

fumoffu said:


> Q1: I can copy a button with it's macro and paste them. Additionally, in the the Marco you can also do a multi select ( shift+click or control+click) and do copy and paste that way.
> 
> Q2: For the main page, the default is link buttons. I think if you change them to regular buttons, and then add a More->Action->Link to the macro you can do what you want... Give it a try and let us know if that works


Great. Thanks!

Can you just paste a macro to a new button? Seems when I do that, it pastes the new button as well.

Got it on Question #2 .


----------



## osupike99

thebland said:


> Great. Thanks!
> 
> Can you just paste a macro to a new button? Seems when I do that, it pastes the new button as well.
> 
> Got it on Question #2 .


You can't just paste the macro itself. The entire object, in your case a button, will be pasted.



Alex


----------



## thebland

thebland said:


> Great. Thanks!
> 
> Can you just paste a macro to a new button? Seems when I do that, it pastes the new button as well.
> 
> Got it on Question #2 .





fumoffu said:


> Q1: I can copy a button with it's macro and paste them. Additionally, in the the Marco you can also do a multi select ( shift+click or control+click) and do copy and paste that way.
> 
> Q2: For the main page, the default is link buttons. I think if you change them to regular buttons, and then add a More->Action->Link to the macro you can do what you want... Give it a try and let us know if that works


Got it! Thanks!

ONE MORE THING:

*APPLE TV - NO IP control? - IR Only??
*

Or can *AIR-Control* be used? How?

Thanks!!


----------



## mpg732

thebland said:


> Got it! Thanks!
> 
> ONE MORE THING:
> 
> *APPLE TV - NO IP control? - IR Only??
> *
> 
> Or can *AIR-Control* be used? How?
> 
> Thanks!!


As of now Apple TV is IR,


----------



## jgyenese

thebland said:


> Got it! Thanks!
> 
> ONE MORE THING:
> 
> *APPLE TV - NO IP control? - IR Only??
> *
> 
> Or can *AIR-Control* be used? How?
> 
> Thanks!!


No IP control with iRule. You can do it with Roomie though (hint to iRule developers).


----------



## ecrabb

jgyenese said:


> No IP control with iRule. You can do it with Roomie though (hint to iRule developers).


There is no officially-supported method to control AppleTV via IP, which leaves reverse-engineered hacks as the only method. Since manufacturers can change unsupported, undocumented APIs any time the please, with a single OS update, they could completely bin third-parties development investments, and break customers' systems in the process.

It's one thing for a hobbyist to reverse-engineer a hack and make some unsupported method work; it's a whole other thing for a company selling a commercial product to do the same.

We'd all love for Apple to better support third-party integration - myself included, but so far it's only gotten worse, not better.

Cheers,
SC


----------



## audio2xs

jgyenese said:


> No IP control with iRule.


Correct. 


jgyenese said:


> You can do it with Roomie though (hint to iRule developers).


Except it's a reverse-engineered "hack". There are some Apple TV IP devices in the iRule community library too. 

Interesting to experiment with, might be OK for DIY'er, I can't use them in pro installations. But I really have no issues with IR control anyway.


----------



## osupike99

audio2xs said:


> Correct.
> 
> Except it's a reverse-engineered "hack". There are some Apple TV IP devices in the iRule community library too.
> 
> Interesting to experiment with, might be OK for DIY'er, I can't use them in pro installations. But I really have no issues with IR control anyway.


IP Control devices for AppleTV are also in the iRule tab. However, that device is for Jailbroken ATV 2s that have been jailbroken using ATVFlashBlack 2.x



Alex


----------



## jgyenese

audio2xs said:


> There are some Apple TV IP devices in the iRule community library too.


I looked at these and some require jailbreaking, which I'm not willing to do. The others have no info on how to use them.


----------



## audio2xs

jgyenese said:


> I looked at these and some require jailbreaking, which I'm not willing to do. The others have no info on how to use them.


Yup, that's why I don't use them.


----------



## iloft

*How to use 3m50 in irule without module*



jidelite said:


> dzapola, I've been using a 3M-50 (did not purchase the iRule module) for several yrs with much success so let me see if I can offer some guidance. To start, let's try and take iRule out of the equation - have you been able to control it with a smart device:
> 1) Did the LS-90i come with instructions (or link to) so you can set it up to your current router/network?
> 2) Does the LS-90i have an IOS or Android app to control it
> 
> 
> I got my 3M-50 working first to verify wifi connect-ability. Once established, I made sure iRule was setup with the Gateway to just control the device then I moved on to getting feedback...
> 
> 
> jidelite


 
Hi jidelite,
Can you please tel me how to use 3m50 in irule without module? i don't like the layout of the module irule provides.
thank you.

Sam


----------



## jidelite

iloft said:


> Hi jidelite,
> Can you please tel me how to use 3m50 in irule without module? i don't like the layout of the module irule provides.
> thank you.
> 
> Sam


Sam, I can help but as to not re-invent the wheel - do you actually have:
1)Your wifi setup and the gateway set up in iRule
2)Do you have the published API doc from Radio Thermostat?
3)Have you checked the iRule forum and searched on 3M-50?

I don't do any thing fancy - I don't have a slider and I have not figured out how to do a temp up/temp down button (I didn't see the commands in the api) so I have to set my individual temp. targets. If you need temp up/temp down then you are probably better off getting the module.

jidleite


----------



## Gator99

osupike99 said:


> You can't just paste the macro itself. The entire object, in your case a button, will be pasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


I believe you can just copy/paste the macro, on your panel, select your existing button, then on the tree (left) hit the "+" then select each item you want and right click, hit Copy then goto the new button you want and paste. If I am misunderstanding your converstation I apologize.


----------



## ChldsPlay

I'm totally new to all of this, but I am looking to implement some control of my equipment and lighting in my theater. I was going to have some AV guy setup a system, but someone suggested I look into iRule, and Insteon lights. This looks like it might be a great way for me to save some money, but I'm not clear on exactly what I'll need to get started. I know I'll need the iRule software, and one of the global caches (not sure which though), but I'm not sure what I need from Insteon, and what I'd use to communicate between the two. Can anyone explain this to me and break down everything I'll need? I won't necessarily be in a rush to have everything perfect, so I can take the time to learn how to make it work right. I do want to make sure I understand the concept for it though and plan for any wiring I'd have to do before I start construction.


----------



## BoblK

*iRule and the Sonos Module*

Anybody hear anything about an update to the Sonos Module? I purchased it about 2 years ago now and it was pretty poorly released in my opinion. iRule keeps stating they are going to update it but never gives any more info. I am about to ask for a refund if they are not going to get around to it. I think two years of waiting is about enough. Time for iRule to *%#! or get off the pot!


As a work around I am using SonoPad which is great, but you cannot customize it for your personal tastes. At least it has the ability to return you to iRule when you want to go back so it is not as unusable as the Sonos app which once you go there, you must manually return to iRule.


Thanks for any replies.


----------



## ecrabb

BoblK said:


> Anybody hear anything about an update to the Sonos Module? I purchased it about 2 years ago now and it was pretty poorly released in my opinion. iRule keeps stating they are going to update it but never gives any more info. I am about to ask for a refund if they are not going to get around to it. I think two years of waiting is about enough. Time for iRule to *%#! or get off the pot!


Hi BobIK,

Back when the Sonos Module was released, there was no way to even launch the Sonos app, and there were no third-party apps, so essentially zero integration. The Sonos Module filled a niche. Since then, the Sonos app has been improved significantly, it can be launched. If it's enabled, you can also use the four-finger swipe in iOS to return to iRule. Of course there's also SonoPad, which really is excellent, can be launched, and as you pointed out, can return you to iRule. They're technically a sort of workaround, but especially SonoPad works really well.

The problem is that significantly enhancing the Sonos Module (i.e. build SonoPad inside iRule) is a huge investment, and would come at the expense of many other capabilities and features. Add to that the fact that Sonos actively discourages third-party integration, and the Sonos Module doesn't fill a need like it once did. I know this isn't at all what you want o hear, but if the Sonos Module isn't meeting your needs, you can certainly request a refund, which will no doubt be honored.

Regards,
SC


----------



## ecrabb

Also, while I'm here, the Comcast devices were just updated in Builder to include discrete power commands. All RNG, SD DTA, HD DTA, and X series devices all have discrete power on/off now. If you have iRule Pro, you can use Device Replacement to import the new device and replace the old one. Then, delete the old device, and add power on/off commands to your macros where appropriate.

Enjoy!

Cheers,
SC


----------



## mikenike88

I've been a longtime user of iRule but just find the app going in directions I don't agree with and am not interested in. 

Does anyone know if it is possible to transfer an iRule license (Pro)? And if so, is anyone interested?


----------



## thebland

mikenike88 said:


> I've been a longtime user of iRule but just find the app going in directions I don't agree with and am not interested in.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to transfer an iRule license (Pro)? And if so, is anyone interested?


What specifically? As far as I can see, it is only better as time goes by.


----------



## mikenike88

thebland said:


> What specifically? As far as I can see, it is only better as time goes by.


Specifically, the overall look and feel of the app has not changed much since its introduction. In my opinion, too much time is being devoted to features that only apply to professional integrators as opposed to consumers. Device compatibility is poor compared to other options. 

And overall, I just feel the home control environment is ripe for change, and iRule is not in a position to be a major player going forward. More and more devices now have their own apps that perform much better than any iRule module ever could. In my mind, the future is separate apps for each function and not one master home control app.


----------



## Done Deal DR

I use a retina iPad mini for my main control device and recently got the software update which appears to have really solidified the user experience compared to the previous release. I use to have long delays when opening or especially reopening the application (and it's not like the processor isn't capable of running this application well), it would usually hang on the panel selection screen for a while too. The latest release appears to have rectified all of those issues.

Regarding the future of iRule and how it could make itself more successful, I think a lot more effort needs to be placed on the builder platform and device compatibility. You look at a product like Harmony, I've never had a device that wasn't in their database and it makes for a very quick set up configuration. Compared to iRule where I'm scouring for codes and looking through the awful search feature, there's just so much room for growth here. Well over a year later and I'm still missing crucial commands for some of my devices. I made adjustments here and there and overall my remote gets a bit better with each revision. I would also like to see more iRule provided buttons. Why is every iRule button round, especially considering the actual zone for every button is square? More backgrounds, more buttons, an option to place text BELOW a button instead of inside or to the side, and better device compatibility from iRule's database. 

As it stands I would never recommend this product to a friend or family member, but not because it's not good. It's just too difficult to set up and get even a basic-skin'd remote functional with a good user experience. I probably have 40-50 hours into building my remote UI, and it's real basic and still lacking features I need that I still need to figure out. When you take into account that I run equipment that a lot of others have (SA/Cisco cable boxes [IR], Oppo 103 [RS232], Pioneer Elite receiver [IP], Sony HW50 projector [RS232]) it's troubling. Compare that to Harmony's database that has even the most obscure equipment, and an easy set up, for most people it's such a better option. Hell I bought one for my brother in law for his birthday, configured it in 5 minutes, shipped it to him and it worked everything perfectly. It doesn't need to be THAT easy, but it needs to be easier than it is today, and IMO the R&D dollars for improving their device code database would pay for itself quickly. 

I don't at all agree the future of the connected home is opening up a different app for each device. In your scenario I'm opening up 3-4 apps just to turn my system on, another to change the lights, and god forbid I need to change a setting while viewing something. It would be more convenient just to go back to having 8 remotes sitting on our coffee tables than that. The benefit of a central app like iRule is clear, I can open one app, push one button that is programmed to set my lights how I like them, turn all of the devices on and to the correct input, put my projector on the picture mode I want, lock the door, set the AC, etc. From there it will gives me the ability to change any settings I deem important for the action I selected. I agree that each individual device app (if one even exists) has the capability to be better built than what you or I am capable of, and it's nice to have them for those situations where you want to change something obscure, but integration gets better all of the time and the fact that we can control and change most everything from a central app is much better than the alternative IMO.


----------



## RDHolmes

mikenike88 said:


> Specifically, the overall look and feel of the app has not changed much since its introduction. In my opinion, too much time is being devoted to features that only apply to professional integrators as opposed to consumers. Device compatibility is poor compared to other options.
> 
> And overall, I just feel the home control environment is ripe for change, and iRule is not in a position to be a major player going forward. More and more devices now have their own apps that perform much better than any iRule module ever could. In my mind, the future is separate apps for each function and not one master home control app.


To put this in different words, you don't really want to get rid of the basket of remotes next to your viewing chair. You want to replace them with a folder of APPs on you Smart Device.

No integration, just select the TV APP to turn on the TV and select the TV input, then select the AVR APP to turn on the AVR and select the Blu-Ray input, then select the Blu-Ray APP To control the Blu-Ray-Ray player. Then when you are done reverse the above process.

Of course, if HDMI-CEC works properly on all your devices the process might not be quite so convoluted, but HDMI-CEC compatibility, even on devices from the same manufacturer, is somewhat hit or miss.

iRule provides the potential for seamless integration between an almost unlimited portfolio of devices. The user interface has the potential for almost unlimited customization. How much of this power is actually used for you system is completly up to you.

Is iRule perfect? No, it can't do everything. If you happen to have devices that are not in the database, it is possible to use the learning capability of the iTach device to build your own set of IR Codes. This gets iRule pretty close to be able to do whatever you want and provide an integrated approach to controlling pretty much everything in your House.

Disclaimer, I do not work for iRule nor do I have any financial interest in iRule. I am just a satisfied user that has been using iRule control my A/V devices for more than three years.

When my Blu-Ray player died recently it took me less that 15 minutes to update my iRule System to the new player from a different manufacturer.


----------



## mikenike88

RDHolmes said:


> To put this in different words, you don't really want to get rid of the basket of remotes next to your viewing chair. You want to replace them with a folder of APPs on you Smart Device.
> 
> No integration, just select the TV APP to turn on the TV and select the TV input, then select the AVR APP to turn on the AVR and select the Blu-Ray input, then select the Blu-Ray APP To control the Blu-Ray-Ray player. Then when you are done reverse the above process.


I would say that I would rather use a hard-buttoned remote for control of A/V gear, with maybe an app like Roomie or Logitech Harmony in place of iRule. Then, when I want to control my Thermostat switch to the Nest app, Lights switch to Smartthings/Staples Connect/Lutron, Camera switch to Dropcam, etc. iRule's modules system is clunky and way too overpriced. Frankly, the per module per handset pricing system is a ripoff in my opinion.



> iRule provides the potential for seamless integration between an almost unlimited portfolio of devices. The user interface has the potential for almost unlimited customization. How much of this power is actually used for you system is completly up to you.
> 
> Is iRule perfect? No, it can't do everything. If you happen to have devices that are not in the database, it is possible to use the learning capability of the iTach device to build your own set of IR Codes. This gets iRule pretty close to be able to do whatever you want and provide an integrated approach to controlling pretty much everything in your House.
> 
> Disclaimer, I do not work for iRule nor do I have any financial interest in iRule. I am just a satisfied user that has been using iRule control my A/V devices for more than three years.
> 
> When my Blu-Ray player died recently it took me less that 15 minutes to update my iRule System to the new player from a different manufacturer.


I agree completely that you get out of iRule what you put into it. I have probably put 100+ hours into multiple interfaces over the years, but I'm sick of doing that and going forward I want an app that actually looks nice and is easy to use, not one I have to design myself.


----------



## mpg732

ChldsPlay said:


> I'm totally new to all of this, but I am looking to implement some control of my equipment and lighting in my theater. I was going to have some AV guy setup a system, but someone suggested I look into iRule, and Insteon lights. This looks like it might be a great way for me to save some money, but I'm not clear on exactly what I'll need to get started. I know I'll need the iRule software, and one of the global caches (not sure which though), but I'm not sure what I need from Insteon, and what I'd use to communicate between the two. Can anyone explain this to me and break down everything I'll need? I won't necessarily be in a rush to have everything perfect, so I can take the time to learn how to make it work right. I do want to make sure I understand the concept for it though and plan for any wiring I'd have to do before I start construction.


What hardware you will need to buy depends on what you need to control. You will need an IOS or Android device as a remote. You will also need a wireless router preferably connected to the internet. You create your layout with in the web builder and then DL them to your device. IR and RS232 controlled devices will need a global cache device. IP control does not need any additional hardware. Amusing those devices are connected to your network.


----------



## thebland

I now have iRule controlling:
My whole (very sophisticated ) theater, 
My family room TV, 
A smaller TV in the kitchen 
Master Bath. 

It's pretty coool that anywhere I want to watch TV (or comandeer control), I just pull out my phone (or ipad) and I'm in command!


----------



## thebland

One thing. Why can't I get IR control to work with my APPLE TV. 

I've tried all codes
My GC is sending the codes but no response. 
Cannot figure his out. 

Any ideas?!


----------



## mpg732

thebland said:


> One thing. Why can't I get IR control to work with my APPLE TV.
> 
> I've tried all codes
> My GC is sending the codes but no response.
> Cannot figure his out.
> 
> Any ideas?!


Should work but may be take a look at this.

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht3296


----------



## therockhr

thebland said:


> One thing. Why can't I get IR control to work with my APPLE TV.
> 
> I've tried all codes
> My GC is sending the codes but no response.
> Cannot figure his out.
> 
> Any ideas?!


I know that when Roomie used to use IR and Global Cache for Apple TV you had to unpair the existing remote.


----------



## thebland

therockhr said:


> I know that when Roomie used to use IR and Global Cache for Apple TV you had to unpair the existing remote.





mpg732 said:


> Should work but may be take a look at this.
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/ht3296



I'll try that. I tried the suggestion above but had a hard time getting commands copied. I did a few and then they still didn't work.

For now I am using 'launch' but will give this a go.

Thanks!


----------



## thebland

For iRule, is there really any advantage in using the Mini with Retina over the Standard Mini?

I have a remote for my Ipad Air and one on my iPhone 6+ to control my theater. 

If I buy an newly discounted Ipad MINI or MINI w/ Retina, will both remotes translate well to either new device and work and look correctly?



Thanks!


----------



## jkosharek

*Go with Mini with Retina*



thebland said:


> For iRule, is there really any advantage in using the Mini with Retina over the Standard Mini?
> 
> I have a remote for my Ipad Air and one on my iPhone 6+ to control my theater.
> 
> If I buy an newly discounted Ipad MINI or MINI w/ Retina, will both remotes translate well to either new device and work and look correctly?
> 
> Thanks!


I would suggest the iPad Mini Retina, because it shares the same screen size as your iPad Air so you could use your current iPad Air remote. If you bought the non retina iPad Mini you would need to create an entire new handset/remote for the device.


----------



## lchiu7

Done Deal DR said:


> .. Compared to iRule where I'm scouring for codes and looking through the awful search feature, there's just so much room for growth here. Well over a year later and I'm still missing crucial commands for some of my devices. I made adjustments here and there and overall my remote gets a bit better with each revision. I would also like to see more iRule provided buttons.


I can echo those comments. My devices were not particularly strange (well perhaps a HDMI switch and Asian streaming media player) but I could not find remote codes for them.

I spend ages trying to use the iLearn program for the iTach Global Cache device to no avail. The design and location of the IR receiver in that device is pretty poor.

In the luckily, because from another system setup, I have a USB-UIRT device, I was able to use a free utility I found which uses that device to learn codes from the remotes I could not find. And the utility also has a feature to test the code learnt so I could blast the learnt command back to make sure it was learnt correctly before pasting it into iRule.

To be fair, Global Cache have a large database of IR codes which they referred me to where I found IR codes for one my devices.


----------



## Done Deal DR

lchiu7 said:


> I can echo those comments. My devices were not particularly strange (well perhaps a HDMI switch and Asian streaming media player) but I could not find remote codes for them.
> 
> I spend ages trying to use the iLearn program for the iTach Global Cache device to no avail. The design and location of the IR receiver in that device is pretty poor.
> 
> In the luckily, because from another system setup, I have a USB-UIRT device, I was able to use a free utility I found which uses that device to learn codes from the remotes I could not find. And the utility also has a feature to test the code learnt so I could blast the learnt command back to make sure it was learnt correctly before pasting it into iRule.
> 
> To be fair, Global Cache have a large database of IR codes which they referred me to where I found IR codes for one my devices.


Where is the database?


----------



## lchiu7

Done Deal DR said:


> Where is the database?


I guess they won't mind my sharing since the page says available to partners and hardware owners

http://irdb.globalcache.com/


----------



## Done Deal DR

lchiu7 said:


> I guess they won't mind my sharing since the page says available to partners and hardware owners
> 
> http://irdb.globalcache.com/


I agree, and I'd have to think most everyone here owns their hardware. Unfortunately I only use IR on a couple devices and they are all set, I'm missing codes for RS232 devices and it doesn't look like they have a database for that.

Thank you nonetheless for posting the database link.


----------



## ChldsPlay

I'm trying to figure out how I would control my Crown XLS 5000 amp with iRule. My receiver doesn't have a trigger that can turn it one when it comes on. Are there any IP/IR/Serial controlled outlets or anything that can be used (fyi, the amp is 20A)?


----------



## fumoffu

ChldsPlay said:


> I'm trying to figure out how I would control my Crown XLS 5000 amp with iRule. My receiver doesn't have a trigger that can turn it one when it comes on. Are there any IP/IR/Serial controlled outlets or anything that can be used (fyi, the amp is 20A)?


I use the GC-100's Contact Closure Relays to trigger a Furman PS-8R power sequencer. The sequencer turns on my amps an equalizers in the right order prevent any popping and too quick of an inrush of power all at once. Furman also has a single relay box too.


----------



## michaelp2005

I'm hoping this is a dumb question 

Anyway, I've just added a handset for a nexus7 with 1920x1200 resolution. When I'm in the builder is there a way to "shrink" the page image so I can see the full page in my browser, and not have to scroll right/left up/down? This would make it easier for button placement etc.

My existing handset was also a 7" tab, but smaller resolution. I would simply maximise my browser and the whole page was visible without any scrolling needed.

Thanks

Michael


----------



## osupike99

michaelp2005 said:


> I'm hoping this is a dumb question
> 
> Anyway, I've just added a handset for a nexus7 with 1920x1200 resolution. When I'm in the builder is there a way to "shrink" the page image so I can see the full page in my browser, and not have to scroll right/left up/down? This would make it easier for button placement etc.
> 
> My existing handset was also a 7" tab, but smaller resolution. I would simply maximise my browser and the whole page was visible without any scrolling needed.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael



Try zooming out your browser. Typically View=>Zoom Out.



Alex


----------



## michaelp2005

Thanks that worked, (went to 75%) but does make the menu trees on each side much smaller, can't have everything I suppose.......


----------



## Gator99

michaelp2005 said:


> Thanks that worked, (went to 75%) but does make the menu trees on each side much smaller, can't have everything I suppose.......


That has always bothered me about their web interface.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChldsPlay

fumoffu said:


> I use the GC-100's Contact Closure Relays to trigger a Furman PS-8R power sequencer. The sequencer turns on my amps an equalizers in the right order prevent any popping and too quick of an inrush of power all at once. Furman also has a single relay box too.


Would you happen to have a link to the single relay box?


----------



## magicj1

Hi.

I wish to make a button to control a program on my HTPC. I simply want that button to use 'CTRL & E' from a keyboard. 

Is this possible?


----------



## ChldsPlay

Would something like this http://www.insteon.com/2475SDB-In-LineLinc-Relay.html allow me to control a 20 Amp outlet my Amp was plugged into using iRule?


----------



## fumoffu

ChldsPlay said:


> Would you happen to have a link to the single relay box?


This is the Power Port I was thinking of. Looking on Amazon it seems over priced, but it does include some type of "power filtering" or protection:
http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=01&id=PWRPORT

This MP-20Q seems reasonable priced, but is a 2 gang outlet receptacle so it may be the wrong form factor:
http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=01&id=MP-20Q

I don't know if this is your best option, just helping with the posibilities.


----------



## Steve Goff

magicj1 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I wish to make a button to control a program on my HTPC. I simply want that button to use 'CTRL & E' from a keyboard.
> 
> Is this possible?



Yes, you can do this using MCE Controller, as discussed many times. There is a tutorial on how to set this up. MCE Controller will simulate key presses, and does otter useful things like start programs and shut down the PC. You can download it and read the help materials to get started.


----------



## Axel

ChldsPlay said:


> Would something like this http://www.insteon.com/2475SDB-In-LineLinc-Relay.html allow me to control a 20 Amp outlet my Amp was plugged into using iRule?


I believe so. I use Insteon outdoor plugin modules to control a couple of space heaters. Works fine.

____
Axel


----------



## magicj1

Steve Goff said:


> Yes, you can do this using MCE Controller, as discussed many times. There is a tutorial on how to set this up. MCE Controller will simulate key presses, and does otter useful things like start programs and shut down the PC. You can download it and read the help materials to get started.



Great stuff. Cheers Goff.


----------



## Gator99

Steve Goff said:


> Yes, you can do this using MCE Controller, as discussed many times. There is a tutorial on how to set this up. MCE Controller will simulate key presses, and does otter useful things like start programs and shut down the PC. You can download it and read the help materials to get started.


Steve I have been searching for a way to get feedback to work for my HTPC WMC 7, but MCE CONTROLLER doesn't do it nor will the developer be adding this feature soon or ever. Have you or anyone else found a solution for this?

I have found VMCController but can't seem to get it installed to test and it hasn't been updated since 2009.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Goff

Gator99 said:


> Steve I have been searching for a way to get feedback to work for my HTPC WMC 7, but MCE CONTROLLER doesn't do it nor will the developer be adding this feature soon or ever. Have you or anyone else found a solution for this?
> 
> I have found VMCController but can't seem to get it installed to test and it hasn't been updated since 2009.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



MCE Controller was meant to work as a remote control for Windows Media Center. It can't do things like feedback. For that you would need something like Eventghost, I would think. MCE Controller can be extended by adding to the commands file. I've done this to add programs that it can start and key presses I needed. It is very useful, but will never be updated to include new functionality.


----------



## Gator99

Steve Goff said:


> MCE Controller was meant to work as a remote control for Windows Media Center. It can't do things like feedback. For that you would need something like Eventghost, I would think. MCE Controller can be extended by adding to the commands file. I've done this to add programs that it can start and key presses I needed. It is very useful, but will never be updated to include new functionality.


Thanks, I have not tried Eventghost in a very long while as I don't want any IR used in my system. Can you tell me if Eventghost can be controlled only via IP control?


----------



## Steve Goff

Gator99 said:


> Thanks, I have not tried Eventghost in a very long while as I don't want any IR used in my system. Can you tell me if Eventghost can be controlled only via IP control?



Sorry, I know next to nothing about Eventghost. I seem to remember that some folks use MCE Controller to control it, but others can tell you much more than I.


----------



## sfatula

Gator99 said:


> Thanks, I have not tried Eventghost in a very long while as I don't want any IR used in my system. Can you tell me if Eventghost can be controlled only via IP control?


Eventghost can be sent UDP packets to control it, certainly.


----------



## Gator99

sfatula said:


> Eventghost can be sent UDP packets to control it, certainly.


Thanks both for the comments. I did a little reading and yes looks like eventghost might do what I need as far as getting feedback from WMC but really wish there was another way as event ghost is not too user friendly especially since MCE Controller was really easy to setup. I will keep digging.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfatula

Gator99 said:


> Thanks both for the comments. I did a little reading and yes looks like eventghost might do what I need as far as getting feedback from WMC but really wish there was another way as event ghost is not too user friendly especially since MCE Controller was really easy to setup. I will keep digging.


Once you get it working, it's not so bad. I use an iRule keyboard via Eventghost to XBMC. Hated the on screen keyboard for searches and stuff. Use Eventghost for other functions too to replace IR on the htpc.


----------



## Gator99

sfatula said:


> Once you get it working, it's not so bad. I use an iRule keyboard via Eventghost to XBMC. Hated the on screen keyboard for searches and stuff. Use Eventghost for other functions too to replace IR on the htpc.


Thanks, the problem is that MCE controller does everything I need except for feedback to iRule.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfatula

Gator99 said:


> Thanks, the problem is that MCE controller does everything I need except for feedback to iRule.


So, that means it does not do everything you need. I guess you have to decide how important feedback is to you.


----------



## Gator99

That it does but after twenty years of playing with my setups I am almost done tinkering.....

Although who am I to give up....

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mciaglia

Just lost control of my Marantz sr5008 connected through network. Can't figure it out. Marantz is on the network since it can access pandora and such. However, there is no response to irule inputs. I had it fine for several months , now it's not working. Any ideas?


----------



## Steve Goff

mciaglia said:


> Just lost control of my Marantz sr5008 connected through network. Can't figure it out. Marantz is on the network since it can access pandora and such. However, there is no response to irule inputs. I had it fine for several months , now it's not working. Any ideas?



The IP address may have changed. You can use the Fing app to query you network to find such addresses, and compare the results with those specified in the iRule app.


----------



## mciaglia

That fixed it. Thanks so much!!! What a bad ass app. I don't know what is better the fact you were able to tell me how to fix it or the power of these forums to get an answer on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## Steve Goff

mciaglia said:


> That fixed it. Thanks so much!!! What a bad ass app. I don't know what is better the fact you were able to tell me how to fix it or the power of these forums to get an answer on a Sunday afternoon



Cool! Glad to help. To prevent it happening again change the receiver to a static IP address or reserve the address in your router.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I am having an issue that I can't seem to resolve. I use an old first generation ipod Touch as the remote for my basic living room set up. Intermittently over the last 2 months or so it would lose gateway connection to my ip2sl itach that controls my LG TV via serial cable. The gateway icon would turn yellow, IP commands to my DTV box continued to work. Sometimes exiting from the living room panel and going back to it would fix the issue, sometimes rebooting the itach would fix it, sometimes time would fix it. It increased frequency and duration in the last week or so. I replaced the gigabit switch with another one, swapped out some network cables. This didn't alleviate the issue. I am able to log in to the itach via its static IP address from a computer, my android tablets that I use for control elsewhere in the house can connect to it and seem to remain so though I haven't had extensive testing there yet, so I'm down to thinking this is an ipod issue. Am I missing something else? The same ipod connects fine to other itach devices that control IR in my kitchen for example. An IP camera I have plugged in to the same switch does not seem to have any connection issues. Intermittent network issues are a giant pain. Anyone have any thoughts/suggestions/sure fire remedies?


----------



## Done Deal DR

SeldomSeen31 said:


> I am having an issue that I can't seem to resolve. I use an old first generation ipod Touch as the remote for my basic living room set up. Intermittently over the last 2 months or so it would lose gateway connection to my ip2sl itach that controls my LG TV via serial cable. The gateway icon would turn yellow, IP commands to my DTV box continued to work. Sometimes exiting from the living room panel and going back to it would fix the issue, sometimes rebooting the itach would fix it, sometimes time would fix it. It increased frequency and duration in the last week or so. I replaced the gigabit switch with another one, swapped out some network cables. This didn't alleviate the issue. I am able to log in to the itach via its static IP address from a computer, my android tablets that I use for control elsewhere in the house can connect to it and seem to remain so though I haven't had extensive testing there yet, so I'm down to thinking this is an ipod issue. Am I missing something else? The same ipod connects fine to other itach devices that control IR in my kitchen for example. An IP camera I have plugged in to the same switch does not seem to have any connection issues. Intermittent network issues are a giant pain. Anyone have any thoughts/suggestions/sure fire remedies?


The only time I've run into that is when running multiple remotes at the same time, it seems to lock up the GC. It's rare for me to run iRule on anything other than my 2nd gen iPad Mini Retina so I don't experience it often, but I've never been able to track it back to any other activity or network event other than the act of using a different remote. I have 1 IP2SL and 2 RS232 GC's and when it happens they all experience the issue. To fix I've either rebooted the GC's or kill the application on the secondary mobile device, but I still have no idea why it happens.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Strange one for sure. Thanks for the reply. I have 2 Android devices connected and controlling the ip2sl right now and both of my iPod touches show yellow.

I wish I had thought it was an iPod issue before spending a few hours behind the tv messing with cables, replacing switches, etc.


----------



## osupike99

SeldomSeen31 said:


> I am having an issue that I can't seem to resolve. I use an old first generation ipod Touch as the remote for my basic living room set up. Intermittently over the last 2 months or so it would lose gateway connection to my ip2sl itach that controls my LG TV via serial cable. The gateway icon would turn yellow, IP commands to my DTV box continued to work. Sometimes exiting from the living room panel and going back to it would fix the issue, sometimes rebooting the itach would fix it, sometimes time would fix it. It increased frequency and duration in the last week or so. I replaced the gigabit switch with another one, swapped out some network cables. This didn't alleviate the issue. I am able to log in to the itach via its static IP address from a computer, my android tablets that I use for control elsewhere in the house can connect to it and seem to remain so though I haven't had extensive testing there yet, so I'm down to thinking this is an ipod issue. Am I missing something else? The same ipod connects fine to other itach devices that control IR in my kitchen for example. An IP camera I have plugged in to the same switch does not seem to have any connection issues. Intermittent network issues are a giant pain. Anyone have any thoughts/suggestions/sure fire remedies?


In your IP2SL, under Serial settings, do you have Multiple Ports set to ON? If not, try that. What that does is allow up to 4 concurrent connections.



Alex


----------



## SeldomSeen31

osupike99 said:


> In your IP2SL, under Serial settings, do you have Multiple Ports set to ON? If not, try that. What that does is allow up to 4 concurrent connections.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Yes, multiple ports is set to enabled.


----------



## johnsills1

Gator99 said:


> That it does but after twenty years of playing with my setups I am almost done tinkering.....
> 
> Although who am I to give up....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I can tell you this, I was also intimidated by EventGhost at first, but once you get the hang of it, you will be glad you spent the time. It is so much more flexible than MCE controller and works better in my opinion. The feedback aspect is huge also. If you need help figuring out EventGhost, I would be happy to help if I can. 

Just let me know what you are trying to do, and I will do my best to assist you.


----------



## SJHT

SeldomSeen31 said:


> Strange one for sure. Thanks for the reply. I have 2 Android devices connected and controlling the ip2sl right now and both of my iPod touches show yellow.
> 
> I wish I had thought it was an iPod issue before spending a few hours behind the tv messing with cables, replacing switches, etc.


What router are you using? SJ


----------



## deewan

I've recently come across a minor, but annoying to me, issue. When my iPad dims the iRule app, it appears to only dim about 80% of the left side of the screen. As you can see from my screen shots below, the left side of the screen dims more than the right edge. Also, I've noticed that if my iPad goes to rotate the screen, the screens _*center*_ is shifted up and sometimes to the left. Anyone else having this issue? Is it a known issue? Or better yet, did I not research with the correct words to find that this issues has been reported or resolved yet?

Left 80% of the screen dims after 1 minute...









Screen shifts up and some buttons unusable if the iPad rotates the screen...









If the apps is exited and entered again, it fixes itself.


----------



## Peter M

deewan said:


> I've recently come across a minor, but annoying to me, issue. When my iPad dims the iRule app, it appears to only dim about 80% of the left side of the screen. As you can see from my screen shots below, the left side of the screen dims more than the right edge. Also, I've noticed that if my iPad goes to rotate the screen, the screens _*center*_ is shifted up and sometimes to the left. Anyone else having this issue? Is it a known issue? Or better yet, did I not research with the correct words to find that this issues has been reported or resolved yet?
> 
> Left 80% of the screen dims after 1 minute...


How bizarre - mine has just started doing the exact same thing but in reverse - which side is your home button on ?

I figured that my old 2nd gen iPad was on the way out.

Cheers,


----------



## deewan

Peter M said:


> How bizarre - mine has just started doing the exact same thing but in reverse - which side is your home button on ?
> 
> I figured that my old 2nd gen iPad was on the way out.
> 
> Cheers,


My home button is on the right.... since I am right hand dominate it just seemed more natural on that side. I'll be interested to find out if this is a issue across the board. I too have a Gen 2 iPad.


----------



## Peter M

Mine is on the left so it's exactly the same problem.

Cheers,


----------



## deewan

Peter M said:


> Mine is on the left so it's exactly the same problem.
> 
> Cheers,


Interesting. I've checked to make sure I don't have a semi-transparent background layer that is causing the issue. I've made sure I have the latest download of the app and sync'ed my iPad. Nothing seems to resolve the issue. So I am guessing there is an issue within iRule.


----------



## osupike99

Peter M said:


> How bizarre - mine has just started doing the exact same thing but in reverse - which side is your home button on ?
> 
> I figured that my old 2nd gen iPad was on the way out.
> 
> Cheers,


We are aware of the issue and it should be fixed with the upcoming release. Seems to happen only on non-retina handsets like iPad, iPad 2, iPad Mini 



Alex


----------



## deewan

Thanks for the update Alex.


----------



## Ediddy

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger. I have a Logitech harmony 1100 and I'm looking to upgrade. I'm going to try the test 4 a week and if I like it I'll pull the trigger. I looked on the website and there are multiple types of hardware and I have know idea what I'll need. I can assume that most of my items are IR if they work with my Logitech. 


I let everyone know my thoughts and I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions.


----------



## Ediddy

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger. I have a Logitech harmony 1100 and I'm looking to upgrade. I'm going to try the test 4 a week and if I like it I'll pull the trigger. I looked on the website and there are multiple types of hardware and I have know idea what I'll need. I can assume that most of my items are IR if they work with my Logitech. 


I let everyone know my thoughts and I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions.


----------



## mpg732

Ediddy said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger. I have a Logitech harmony 1100 and I'm looking to upgrade. I'm going to try the test 4 a week and if I like it I'll pull the trigger. I looked on the website and there are multiple types of hardware and I have know idea what I'll need. I can assume that most of my items are IR if they work with my Logitech.
> 
> 
> I let everyone know my thoughts and I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions.


You don't need much for hardware to get going. If you only need to control IR then buy the Global Cache iTach IP2IR. Any device the can be controlled via IP commands, all you need is iRule for that.


----------



## petercw2

any consensus on a dimmable light switch that is wifi connected that also has controls within iRule?
I have a hallway light and in the media room light that I just cannot manage via IR.

I know there are several of these, but I wanted to see if this group agreed that one or a few options were the best route in working with iRule.

thanks!


----------



## bryansj

petercw2 said:


> any consensus on a dimmable light switch that is wifi connected that also has controls within iRule?
> I have a hallway light and in the media room light that I just cannot manage via IR.
> 
> I know there are several of these, but I wanted to see if this group agreed that one or a few options were the best route in working with iRule.
> 
> thanks!


I'm using a Vera with Linear Z-wave lighting. The trick to controlling them is not in the switches, but getting a compatible controller. There is an iRule module for the Vera (for $25).


----------



## osupike99

petercw2 said:


> any consensus on a dimmable light switch that is wifi connected that also has controls within iRule?
> I have a hallway light and in the media room light that I just cannot manage via IR.
> 
> I know there are several of these, but I wanted to see if this group agreed that one or a few options were the best route in working with iRule.
> 
> thanks!


Since it is a single switch, I would look into WeMo as you do not need a controller like for insteon, Zwave, lutron, etc. You control the switch directly if I am not mistaken.



Alex


----------



## petercw2

actually I have two switches (hallway and media room can lights), plus I have some rope LED lighting in the media room..
I was looking at the Insteon setups and wonder how is that control managed in iRule?

three questions


If I had two switches and the LED rope lighting, how do you identify the commands so you can operate them separately?

In digging around the iRule site it also appears that Wemo control has yet to be set up in iRule?

Then I guess my last question for the group would be, if you were looking to start some smart home set up, and this ability to control these light to start, but maybe other things later - what brand(s) do people find the best to work with?


----------



## osupike99

petercw2 said:


> actually I have two switches (hallway and media room can lights), plus I have some rope LED lighting in the media room..
> I was looking at the Insteon setups and wonder how is that control managed in iRule?
> 
> three questions
> 
> 
> If I had two switches and the LED rope lighting, how do you identify the commands so you can operate them separately?
> 
> In digging around the iRule site it also appears that Wemo control has yet to be set up in iRule?
> 
> Then I guess my last question for the group would be, if you were looking to start some smart home set up, and this ability to control these light to start, but maybe other things later - what brand(s) do people find the best to work with?



1. Each Wemo device you have in the builder would be setup with a separate gateway in the iRule app.
2. You can find Wemo device drivers under COMMUNITY tab.
3. I don't think you can do groups with Wemo.

As for Insteon.... You can control it in 3 ways...

1. Global Cache gateway connected to Insteon PLM (2413S or 2412S). This is direct RAW control type.
2. Insteon Hub/Smartlinc. You can control these directly over their network connection. Commands are in the builder. Search for Type=Lighting + Vendor=Insteon
3. Insteon PLM (2413S) + ISY99/994. Probably most robust control solution for Insteon. There is a module for ISY in iRule to control switches, sliders, and thermostats.


----------



## michaelp2005

I have a new nexus 7 (2013) with intermittent send problems.......

Background, I had a couple of HP Slate 7's, but they had battery and wifi issues, so I purchased the nexus 7 a mth ago. I use an itach and I also have a couple of ipod's set up, which don't have any problems. So much so, that my wife refuses to use the nexus and uses the old ipods :-(

Anyway, simply put, occasional commands just seem to get delayed. For example, watching a video, press pause and it will not, or fast forwarding the video and press play, and it doesn't stop FF. Keep pressing the button/command until finally something happens.

I can't replicate it ie there doesn't seem to be a consistent trigger. It happens on different panels, pages and buttons.

I don't know if it's related, but I have button set up to change pages (link) within a panel, but sometimes that even delays - wait and eventually page changes.

I'm using the latest version of irule on the tablet.

Has anyone else come across this issue or have any suggestions?

Thanks

Michael


----------



## bryansj

Is anyone using an automation module in iRule (specifically for Vera). I have it working just fine on a Nexus 7 (2013) except one big thing that makes it very low WAF. When I first go to the page with either scene or dimmer sliders it takes 10 to 15 seconds to sync their status before it lets me control anything. They just sit there dimmed with a spinning status wheel. I'd rather it load instantly without the status and just get the status later or not at all. I don't care if to see my lights are at 75% when I simply want to drag the slider to around 30%, but I have to wait 15 seconds before it lets me do that while it displays the slider at 75%.

At this point I feel I wasted $25 on the module and would rather just embed the Vera control page or just launch the Vera app.


----------



## Larry M

Ok, just came about something incredibly stupid

I've got two iPads and an iPhone. Right now I use both iPads for iRule

For some reason I can't control my Denon 3808 receiver via IP control using BOTH iPads at the same time. I have to close the app restart it, then that iPad will be working, but the other wont be.

Anyway to fix this? My JVC RS45 projector doesn't seem to have a problem via IP from both iPads at the same time


----------



## Larry M

michaelp2005 said:


> Thanks that worked, (went to 75%) but does make the menu trees on each side much smaller, can't have everything I suppose.......


Extremely annoying, I don't like working in the builder because of it


----------



## Gator99

Larry M said:


> Ok, just came about something incredibly stupid
> 
> I've got two iPads and an iPhone. Right now I use both iPads for iRule
> 
> For some reason I can't control my Denon 3808 receiver via IP control using BOTH iPads at the same time. I have to close the app restart it, then that iPad will be working, but the other wont be.
> 
> Anyway to fix this? My JVC RS45 projector doesn't seem to have a problem via IP from both iPads at the same time


Larry I am not 100% positive but from reading iRule's forums that is a Denon issue and nothing you can do. Check over there.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkearney99

Gator99 said:


> Larry I am not 100% positive but from reading iRule's forums that is a Denon issue and nothing you can do. Check over there.


I likewise recall reading something to that effect with the IP interface. For very customized environments one alternative was to use an ethernet-to-serial converter and go into the Denon via the RS-232 port. That "shouldn't" be necessary but sometimes firmware isn't free of bugs... 

That or take the Henny Youngman approach... "Doc, it hurts when I do that." "So don't do that".


----------



## johnsills1

Larry M said:


> Ok, just came about something incredibly stupid
> 
> I've got two iPads and an iPhone. Right now I use both iPads for iRule
> 
> For some reason I can't control my Denon 3808 receiver via IP control using BOTH iPads at the same time. I have to close the app restart it, then that iPad will be working, but the other wont be.
> 
> Anyway to fix this? My JVC RS45 projector doesn't seem to have a problem via IP from both iPads at the same time


I'm pretty sure that your Denon is like mine...... It will only allow one ip connection at a time from other units. One way would be to use a GC 100 (not sure that is the right Unit ID) to control the Denon with IR. I am like you on this one, I can't believe that Denon can't fix this issue in a firmware update.


----------



## osupike99

johnsills1 said:


> I'm pretty sure that your Denon is like mine...... It will only allow one ip connection at a time from other units. One way would be to use a GC 100 (not sure that is the right Unit ID) to control the Denon with IR. I am like you on this one, I can't believe that Denon can't fix this issue in a firmware update.


Use HTTP Control and you can have multiple IP connections.



Alex


----------



## Larry M

Thanks for the help guys, I was afraid that was the answer


----------



## johnsills1

osupike99 said:


> Use HTTP Control and you can have multiple IP connections.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Are the commands the same? 

All I have to do is use HTTP gateway instead?


----------



## osupike99

johnsills1 said:


> Are the commands the same?
> 
> All I have to do is use HTTP gateway instead?


Commands are different. You need a different device driver. Look for Type=Receiver/Preamp + Vendor= Denon or Marantz + Codes Type=IP.


----------



## bryansj

osupike99 said:


> Use HTTP Control and you can have multiple IP connections.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


I had to do the same thing with my Yamaha avr. Had everything working well but noticed one of the tablets would stop working. Switching to HTTP commands solved it.


----------



## osupike99

bryansj said:


> I had to do the same thing with my Yamaha avr. Had everything working well but noticed one of the tablets would stop working. Switching to HTTP commands solved it.


And you do not have to send KEEP ALIVE command for the yamaha every 40 seconds. The only drawback of HTTP control of Denon/Marantz and Yamaha is the lack of auto-feedback updating. So you have to query it perpetually or have your volume buttons be macros (volume up, delay, volume query). Same for mute and power.



Alex


----------



## bryansj

osupike99 said:


> And you do not have to send KEEP ALIVE command for the yamaha every 40 seconds. The only drawback of HTTP control of Denon/Marantz and Yamaha is the lack of auto-feedback updating. So you have to query it perpetually or have your volume buttons be macros (volume up, delay, volume query). Same for mute and power.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Yes, that is what I did to make it work. I haven't noticed any problems except I guess it my be a fraction of a second slower than the IP control feedback.


----------



## windshear

Is there something wrong with the irule builder? I have been trying to log in the last 2 days and it just times out trying to connect.


----------



## windshear

I can get into the builder again, must have been a glitch somewhere.


----------



## Ediddy

Is there anybody out there running an OPPO 103 that uses IRule? I just got the pro license and I'm trying to figure out what hardware I'll need. I am also running a Sony VPL ES55 with an integra 80.3. iRule support said I might be able to control the projector via Hdmi through my integra. Anybody out there have any luck?


----------



## Kazuya (FR)

Ediddy said:


> Is there anybody out there running an OPPO 103 that uses IRule? I just got the pro license and I'm trying to figure out what hardware I'll need. I am also running a Sony VPL ES55 with an integra 80.3. iRule support said I might be able to control the projector via Hdmi through my integra. Anybody out there have any luck?


Do you tried to command your Oppo by the network ?


----------



## NGiovas

The Oppo 103 requires an rs232 connection to control it. You cannot use IP.


----------



## Kazuya (FR)

I was wondering why, actually, we can't make it work by IP with iRule whereas an android application exists to control it by network ?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oppo.oremote.message&hl=fr


----------



## NGiovas

Kazuya (FR) said:


> I was wondering why, actually, we can't make it work by IP with iRule whereas an android application exists to control it by network ?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oppo.oremote.message&hl=fr


I can't get to that link at work and I don't have an Android phone, but my understanding is that only the BP105 can be controlled via IP. I have the BP103 and when I checked with Oppo late last year, they told me I could only control it via IR or RS232, not via IP. The RS232 controls work perfectly.


----------



## johnsills1

osupike99 said:


> Commands are different. You need a different device driver. Look for Type=Receiver/Preamp + Vendor= Denon or Marantz + Codes Type=IP.


OK, I finally returned to the States and I'm about to start working on this..... 

I have a few questions in regards to some of the commands that are not present in the HTTP Protocol list

Quick Select 1
Quick Select 2
Quick Select 3
Quick Select 4
Cursor Select
Cursor Up/Down/Left/Right (what is listed doesn't work)
Tuner Preset Up/Down
Tuner Frequency UP/DOWN (what is already there in the list doesn't work)
Channel Volume controls i.e.(channel volume front left up/down)
AM/FM selection

Also, I'm not sure about how to setup the Feedbacks.... Denon AVR HTTP Main Zone has the fields started for Textual feedback, but none of the individual catagories are setup i.e. Power Status, Surround Mode etc.

If anyone can assist with these commands and feedbacks, I would appreciate it....


----------



## Done Deal DR

NGiovas said:


> The Oppo 103 requires an rs232 connection to control it. You cannot use IP.





Kazuya (FR) said:


> I was wondering why, actually, we can't make it work by IP with iRule whereas an android application exists to control it by network ?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oppo.oremote.message&hl=fr


When I set up my iRule system around a year and a half ago, Oppo had not yet opened up external IP control API and I believe that is still the case today. I personally control it with RS232, you could use IR which would be cheaper if you have other devices requiring IR but you'd lose feedback.


----------



## RDHolmes

Done Deal DR said:


> When I set up my iRule system around a year and a half ago, Oppo had not yet opened up external IP control API and I believe that is still the case today. I personally control it with RS232, you could use IR which would be cheaper if you have other devices requiring IR but you'd lose feedback.


I called OPPO Support several months ago and they provided me with the then current IP Command set for the 103/5 with the caveat that it was subject to change.

I haven't actually used it with my iRule setup since I have deferred my purchase of an OPPO.


----------



## Axel

NGiovas said:


> .... The RS232 controls work perfectly.


Same here, including feedback, with a 103D and iOS.

____
Axel


----------



## Ediddy

I ordered the WF2IR I'll use it for my OPPO, Apple TV and my lights. I just ordered it tonight. I would love to get it this weekend so I could try to set it up.


----------



## Kazuya (FR)

RDHolmes said:


> I called OPPO Support several months ago and they provided me with the then current IP Command set for the 103/5 with the caveat that it was subject to change.
> 
> I haven't actually used it with my iRule setup since I have deferred my purchase of an OPPO.



Not sure to understand, but you say you already got network codes to control an Oppo 103 by iRule bu you didn't try it yet ?


----------



## RDHolmes

Kazuya (FR) said:


> Not sure to understand, but you say you already got network codes to control an Oppo 103 by iRule bu you didn't try it yet ?


Hard to try the codes since I don't have an OPPO!


----------



## Kazuya (FR)

RDHolmes said:


> Hard to try the codes since I don't have an OPPO!


Of course ! lol
Can you share it ? Maybe we can try.


----------



## jidelite

Ediddy said:


> Is there anybody out there running an OPPO 103 that uses IRule? I just got the pro license and I'm trying to figure out what hardware I'll need. I am also running a Sony VPL ES55 with an integra 80.3. iRule support said I might be able to control the projector via Hdmi through my integra. Anybody out there have any luck?


Don't think I would use HDMI CEC with my 55ES but the manual says you can use HDMI control for Power off/on (but I think to control other devices to power on/off). I use RS232 (have a GC-100-12 (from ebay) and a iTach ip2SL) to control my 55ES and OPPO 93 - works great and with feedback it makes iRule that more powerful.

jidelite


----------



## d_c

Are there ANY clear tutorials, videos, instruction, links, or discussion on implementing any of my hardware below? The iRule tutorials have 75% of the info (I have been through all of them at least twice, PDF and videos) and the forum discussion is all over the place. I need to follow at least one part START TO FINISH to get the programming down, ie, Insteon scenes (which I have ready) linked to the ISY module to buttons on the remote connected to my device (iPhones). I understand some parts of each tutorial but cannot link them together to get much of anything to happen. I really want to make this work because I have seen it work the way I need it to, but am very frustrated over the 16 hours or more I have put in to this with almost nothing. There seems to be people who understand this right away that are on a level so far ahead and others like me drowning. I have the next 4 days off and am determined to get this going. Here's what I am using below:


iPhone 4 handsets
Insteon lighting
ISY994i (scenes configured, Mobilic app controlled for now, gateway connects)
GC 100-16 (configured, gateway connected)
ISY Module
Onkyo/Integra Module (this one was easy, the tutorial explained it)
Vizeo LCD display 
AT&T Uverse (Motorola) 
Win7 HTPC / JRiver
Sony BD player

Would starting an "iRule for Dummies" thread be appropriate for those that are left with their wheels spinning like myself after reading the tutorials?
Thanks!
Doug


----------



## jafterdark

Can the newer model samsung tv be control over Ip
I decompile the Samsung apk don't know what I'm looking for in side of it anybody help


----------



## d_c

I have a functioning iRule handset thanks to Gator99!!

Now I need to get a switch controlled with Insteon. My handset is linked to my ISY Gateway and is connected, but I'm not sure I'm coding them right. I'm following this example to build my device code for a Dual-band dimmer switch to control an LED light:

I entered this in the "NAME" field in Properties: Device ID 10:A7:50
(I entered this n the "data" filed of Properties: rest/nodes/10%20A7%2050%201/cmd/DON/255

I dropped this into my "light-on" macro
saved
synced

nothin'. What am I missing?


----------



## d_c

I have a functioning iRule handset thanks to Gator99!!

Now I need to get a switch controlled with Insteon. My handset is linked to my ISY Gateway and is connected, but I'm not sure I'm coding them right. I'm following this example to build my device code for a Dual-band dimmer switch to control an LED light:

I entered this in the "NAME" field in Properties: Device ID 10:A7:50
I entered this in the "data" filed of Properties: rest/nodes/10%20A7%2050%201/cmd/DON/255

saved it
I dropped this into my "light-on" macro
saved
synced

nothin'. What am I missing?


----------



## ChldsPlay

Those with more experience with iRule, would you recommend a 7" or 10" tablet? A 7" would be much easier to handle and cheaper, but I think the 10" might give me make creating panels less cramped? 

And please help d_c, I'm going to have to start working with iRule soon, and he's local, so I may want to pick his brain when I get there.


----------



## bryansj

ChldsPlay said:


> Those with more experience with iRule, would you recommend a 7" or 10" tablet? A 7" would be much easier to handle and cheaper, but I think the 10" might give me make creating panels less cramped?
> 
> And please help d_c, I'm going to have to start working with iRule soon, and he's local, so I may want to pick his brain when I get there.


I've set up iRule on an iPad Mini (first gen) and a Nexus 7 (2013) as well as an HP Touchpad which is the same size and resolution as an old iPad. I prefer the mini tablets for remote use. If I was given both an iPad Mini and Nexus 7 I'm not sure what I would go with. For the price I'd pick the Nexus every time. The only reason I'd go with the iPad Mini is because iRule seems to focus on iOS first and then Android.


----------



## Axel

ChldsPlay said:


> Those with more experience with iRule, would you recommend a 7" or 10" tablet? A 7" would be much easier to handle and cheaper, but I think the 10" might give me make creating panels less cramped?
> 
> And please help d_c, I'm going to have to start working with iRule soon, and he's local, so I may want to pick his brain when I get there.





bryansj said:


> I've set up iRule on an iPad Mini (first gen) and a Nexus 7 (2013) as well as an HP Touchpad which is the same size and resolution as an old iPad. I prefer the mini tablets for remote use. If I was given both an iPad Mini and Nexus 7 I'm not sure what I would go with. For the price I'd pick the Nexus every time. The only reason I'd go with the iPad Mini is because iRule seems to focus on iOS first and then Android.


For a dedicated remote, I think a 16 GB Apple refurb. iPad mini retina (1. gen) make an excellent choice: 
1) holding a smaller (screen) size (7") is easier 
2) retina screen for a crisper display, rather than the original low res. model
3) Apple refurb, because they can be had much cheaper than the 2. gen mini retina - apart from the finger print sensor, the h/w is the same. I do not need such a sensor on my remote
4) 16 GB, i.e. the entry level - it is a remote, so only minimal storage is needed 
5) iRule seems to focus on iOS over Android 

Hope this helps.
_____
Axel


----------



## Gator99

d_c said:


> I have a functioning iRule handset thanks to Gator99!!
> 
> Now I need to get a switch controlled with Insteon. My handset is linked to my ISY Gateway and is connected, but I'm not sure I'm coding them right. I'm following this example to build my device code for a Dual-band dimmer switch to control an LED light:
> 
> I entered this in the "NAME" field in Properties: Device ID 10:A7:50
> (I entered this n the "data" filed of Properties: rest/nodes/10%20A7%2050%201/cmd/DON/255
> 
> I dropped this into my "light-on" macro
> saved
> synced
> 
> nothin'. What am I missing?



Doug, to be clear in your example above for your ISY command, you need to make sure you replace the 10:A7:50 with the insteon address of your device, the example 10:A7:50 is just an example, each insteon has a unique address. Once you have found your unique address "xx:xx:xx", the data command would be .. rest/nodes/_xx_%20_xx_%20_xx_%201/cmd/DON/255


----------



## jafterdark

has anybody tried this product
http://lightberry.eu/#page-8


----------



## d_c

Gator99 said:


> Doug, to be clear in your example above for your ISY command, you need to make sure you replace the 10:A7:50 with the insteon address of your device, the example 10:A7:50 is just an example, each insteon has a unique address. Once you have found your unique address "xx:xx:xx", the data command would be .. rest/nodes/_xx_%20_xx_%20_xx_%201/cmd/DON/255



Yes, this I did. I tried it for a couple of different switches too. There is an on, off, and 50% example that I found in the search within iRule. I swapped out the numbers of their device with my own. I will try it again with one you just posted above.


----------



## michaelp2005

bryansj said:


> I've set up iRule on an iPad Mini (first gen) and a Nexus 7 (2013) as well as an HP Touchpad which is the same size and resolution as an old iPad. I prefer the mini tablets for remote use. If I was given both an iPad Mini and Nexus 7 I'm not sure what I would go with. For the price I'd pick the Nexus every time. The only reason I'd go with the iPad Mini is because iRule seems to focus on iOS first and then Android.


Have you had any issues with your Nexus 7 freezing? I'm constantly having it freeze, or press the button multiple times.


----------



## pm240sx

Noob to the irule deal but I've read as much as I could. Does anyone use irule to fully automate security and heating? Can it even do that?


----------



## Gator99

michaelp2005 said:


> Have you had any issues with your Nexus 7 freezing? I'm constantly having it freeze, or press the button multiple times.


Something is happening to my nexus 7 (2013). As you indicated it freezes plus it crashes if I have conditionals in my main entrance support so far has not been able to figure it out.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator99

d_c said:


> Yes, this I did. I tried it for a couple of different switches too. There is an on, off, and 50% example that I found in the search within iRule. I swapped out the numbers of their device with my own. I will try it again with one you just posted above.


Doug first things first are you able to control your switch from the isy PC interface or phone app?

Next have to ask but is the isy have a static IP as we discussed the other day? Or does the irule app show the gateway to the isy as connected?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## d_c

Gator99 said:


> Doug first things first are you able to control your switch from the isy PC interface or phone app?
> 
> 
> Next have to ask but is the isy have a static IP as we discussed the other day? Or does the irule app show the gateway to the isy as connected?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes and yes

ISY program works great, all devices connect

Mobilinc free app works, but is limited to 4 devices to control (Mobilinc app screenshot)









I have deselected DHCP in isy and entered the info manually. I am getting connection at the iPhone (iPhone screenshot below)


----------



## Gator99

Not sure if no one else chimes in here I would post on I rules forum. Sorry


Edit. Since I don't use the isy is it possible that you are using IR commands from your iRule devices. I am not even sure they exist but remember we changed your onkyo from IR to IP.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## d_c

They are ip for sure. The connection indicator in the lower left of the iPhone signals when the button is depressed, stays green throughout. I think it's somewhere between how I made the button, the code, and isy


----------



## petercw2

osupike99 said:


> As for Insteon.... You can control it in 3 ways...
> 
> 2. Insteon Hub/Smartlinc. You can control these directly over their network connection. Commands are in the builder. Search for Type=Lighting + Vendor=Insteon


Hello again... finally getting around to attempting this.
I purchased the Hub and two Insteon dimmer switches.

It seems that the only way to pull this off in iRule is through a bit of a hack, but I think I'm not fully understanding how to use the RAW codes, *has anyone here successfully integrated the Insteon Hub into iRule and care to share your learnings?*

I've not installed anything yet as I want to understand how I'm going to accomplish this before I open boxes, do wiring/install, and screw around with my iRule setup.

In reading about this, it seems that the ISY box is the better solution but it's also about $150 more than the Hub (plus I got the Hub at Best Buy)... 

thanks.


----------



## osupike99

d_c said:


> Yes, this I did. I tried it for a couple of different switches too. There is an on, off, and 50% example that I found in the search within iRule. I swapped out the numbers of their device with my own. I will try it again with one you just posted above.


Make sure in the app, you are creating a HTTP GATEWAY with port 80 (ISY default) and make sure you are populating username and password fields with the username and password you use for accessing ISY's web interface or Java console.



Alex


----------



## Gator99

petercw2 said:


> Hello again... finally getting around to attempting this.
> I purchased the Hub and two Insteon dimmer switches.
> 
> It seems that the only way to pull this off in iRule is through a bit of a hack, but I think I'm not fully understanding how to use the RAW codes, *has anyone here successfully integrated the Insteon Hub into iRule and care to share your learnings?*
> 
> I've not installed anything yet as I want to understand how I'm going to accomplish this before I open boxes, do wiring/install, and screw around with my iRule setup.
> 
> In reading about this, it seems that the ISY box is the better solution but it's also about $150 more than the Hub (plus I got the Hub at Best Buy)...
> 
> thanks.


I wouldn't say I have fully integrated my hub and insteon equipment yet but I have simple commands that turn off and on my lights, from what I understand the isy module includes sliders for dimming and I am not sure but feedback might be easier as well but I haven't gotten fully engaged in the setup yet. 

The sample commands in the builder will get you started. Is there something more specific you need?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jidelite

petercw2 said:


> Hello again... finally getting around to attempting this.
> I purchased the Hub and two Insteon dimmer switches.
> 
> It seems that the only way to pull this off in iRule is through a bit of a hack, but I think I'm not fully understanding how to use the RAW codes, *has anyone here successfully integrated the Insteon Hub into iRule and care to share your learnings?*
> 
> I've not installed anything yet as I want to understand how I'm going to accomplish this before I open boxes, do wiring/install, and screw around with my iRule setup.
> 
> In reading about this, it seems that the ISY box is the better solution but it's also about $150 more than the Hub (plus I got the Hub at Best Buy)...
> 
> thanks.


I had a Smartlinc 2412N die on me so I had to switch to the Hub. All I do for my lights is On, Off, and incremental Dim with feedback (is that full integration ). Once I got the Hub setup, my commands for iRule remained the same and the Hub has been stable. For what I use my lights for the ISY was overkill for me.

jidelite


----------



## petercw2

jidelite said:


> I had a Smartlinc 2412N die on me so I had to switch to the Hub. All I do for my lights is On, Off, and incremental Dim with feedback (is that full integration ). Once I got the Hub setup, my commands for iRule remained the same and the Hub has been stable. For what I use my lights for the ISY was overkill for me.





Gator99 said:


> The sample commands in the builder will get you started. Is there something more specific you need?



Ok, this is very helpful. I only have two dimmer switches (theater room & hallway) and a plug module (LED rope lighting) that I want to be able to control in iRule. So maybe this is exactly what I need.

I guess where I'm getting lost is how you build it in iRule.

I'm guessing that you drop a network code from the Insteon RAW scenes, but I don't understand how 
1) you adjust the "data" in the properties to address a specific light
2) where you find the address for each of the different lights

it appears that you set up each switch in the Insteon Hub app by simply "adding" them. Should I assume the app also gives me the IP or whatever address I need to point to that switch?

Is there a different set of codes I should be utilizing?
Can you still create macros with this setup?

thanks again.


----------



## shepP

Kazuya (FR) said:


> Of course ! lol
> Can you share it ? Maybe we can try.


I'm guessing those IP codes are the ones I have seen around and are probably not easy to implement. I know irule decided against trying to get them working. It's not as easy as adding the Oppo as a gateway and then firing off commands. I think they have to make an initial communication first. I've got the a PDF of them and would be happy to PM them to anyone who wants to give it a go.

Right now I'm using IP commands but I did buy the parts to run RS-232. 

I'm searching for the IP commands that will allow me to push media to the Oppo. I think they are upnp commands that need to be sent from a DMC to the Oppo as a DMR. If anyone comes across any of those or has any knowledge about them any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gator99

petercw2 said:


> Ok, this is very helpful. I only have two dimmer switches (theater room & hallway) and a plug module (LED rope lighting) that I want to be able to control in iRule. So maybe this is exactly what I need.
> 
> I guess where I'm getting lost is how you build it in iRule.
> 
> I'm guessing that you drop a network code from the Insteon RAW scenes, but I don't understand how
> 1) you adjust the "data" in the properties to address a specific light
> 2) where you find the address for each of the different lights
> 
> it appears that you set up each switch in the Insteon Hub app by simply "adding" them. Should I assume the app also gives me the IP or whatever address I need to point to that switch?
> 
> Is there a different set of codes I should be utilizing?
> Can you still create macros with this setup?
> 
> thanks again.


First things first, the HUB is just a gateway to connect your iRule handset (via the gateway) to your insteon device, with that said you don't necessarily have to even setup the hub app if you don't want to you could just use the irule app, though I suggest you DO first setup the HUB app and get your devices working then setup iRule.

With that said, the "address" of you insteon devices are the codes "xx : xx : xx" - and they are unique all insteon have them and that code is what you use to build your commands for each device in iRule - the example shows you all the commands you just copy/paste commands to add new insteon devices in the builder/device area. You can find this address on each device or you can use the hub mobile app, setup each one by following the apps instructions then in the settings for each device it will give you that address.

Then on your handset after you have synced you will need to setup your gateway - the HUB is a Network Gateway, port 9761. I have attached a couple screenshots of mine to see if that helps.

And yes I don't see why you couldn't create macros, matter of fact I might add a macro to my pause button that raises my lights to 50% or higher and back down after you unpause.

One last thing - make sure you set your IP controlled devices (i.e. HUB) to a static IP address, I acheive this via my router by assigning a "static" IP address by using the devices MAC address, take a look at your router to see if it has that feature, the reason you want this is that from time to time if you don't your router may assign another IP address to your equipment then you would have to locate that new address and redo you iRule's gateways to match the new address.

hope this helps.


----------



## petercw2

Gator99 said:


> hope this helps.


OMG, yes... this is wonderfully helpful. 
So I assume the "Sample Insteon Commands" is the file to work against versus the "Insteon RAW scenes"... correct?

I think what I'll do is setup the HUB and one of the plug modules and try and get that working in iRule first before I dive into wiring switches... with your help I think this should go pretty smoothly... 

thank you X100000


----------



## Gator99

petercw2 said:


> OMG, yes... this is wonderfully helpful.
> So I assume the "Sample Insteon Commands" is the file to work against versus the "Insteon RAW scenes"... correct?


funny you mention that as I was just looking at what the builder gives you. 

There is a distinction between the sample commands that I showed you and scenes.

Scenes are actual scenes that are created in the HUB, in other words on my hub app I have setup a "scene" that contains all my lamps in my living room (5 total) that turns then all on at a certain time and intensity and off at a certain time, this grouping or scene is saved in the HUB as scene number (sequential as far as I can tell)

with that said for irule you could do one of two things, create a macro that in essence uses commands from the sample I showed you and create your own scene by adding each device and its command or you could use the hub app and hub to create a scene and then reference that scene with the scene commands.

I would do the later, much easier if you ask me.


----------



## jidelite

petercw2 said:


> OMG, yes... this is wonderfully helpful.
> So I assume the "Sample Insteon Commands" is the file to work against versus the "Insteon RAW scenes"... correct?
> 
> I think what I'll do is setup the HUB and one of the plug modules and try and get that working in iRule first before I dive into wiring switches... with your help I think this should go pretty smoothly...
> 
> thank you X100000


petercw2, So far you have gotten good advice - get the hub setup first (make sure you can control your lights with app etc.), setup your Hub with a static IP and then tackle iRule. Here is a link to the iRule forum where there was some discussion on how to setup a Smartlinc to control lights: https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/insteon_smartlinc_2412n_network_gateway 
Don't let the Smartlinc (2412N) talk throw you, commands to control lights are the same; the only difference is the Gateway setup. Also in the post are links to Insteon Command lists - something you should probably have handy if you want to understand what the codes mean (warning though, you may come out having more questions than answers ). Last but not least, once you get all your lights working you may then want feedback - not the easiest thing to do but I had to use 'Docklight Scripting' to understand what codes were being sent. I finally got a 'one code fits all' feedback by Tokenizing my feedbacks. Tokenizing was important because as you add lights to your Insteon network a database 'delta' in the return codes passed by Insteon changes thus throwing off feedback - I learned to bypass this code. I have not shared any of my devices/feedback but I will check to see what's been shared to see if any is close to what I have...

jidelite


----------



## petercw2

Gator99 said:


> funny you mention that as I was just looking at what the builder gives you.
> 
> There is a distinction between the sample commands that I showed you and scenes.
> 
> Scenes are actual scenes that are created in the HUB, in other words on my hub app I have setup a "scene" that contains all my lamps in my living room (5 total) that turns then all on at a certain time and intensity and off at a certain time, this grouping or scene is saved in the HUB as scene number (sequential as far as I can tell)


ok, I'm deep into this and have the Hub running, the switches installed and the app working.

Now getting into iRule... re: the "scenes": where do you find the reference number for the scene to adjust the code?

again, thanks for the help


----------



## Gator99

petercw2 said:


> ok, I'm deep into this and have the Hub running, the switches installed and the app working.
> 
> Now getting into iRule... re: the "scenes": where do you find the reference number for the scene to adjust the code?
> 
> again, thanks for the help


I assume you created a scene in the HUB app? If so look in the settings there. I believe group number = scene #

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jidelite

jidelite said:


> petercw2, So far you have gotten good advice - get the hub setup first (make sure you can control your lights with app etc.), setup your Hub with a static IP and then tackle iRule. Here is a link to the iRule forum where there was some discussion on how to setup a Smartlinc to control lights: https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/insteon_smartlinc_2412n_network_gateway
> Don't let the Smartlinc (2412N) talk throw you, commands to control lights are the same; the only difference is the Gateway setup. Also in the post are links to Insteon Command lists - something you should probably have handy if you want to understand what the codes mean (warning though, you may come out having more questions than answers ). Last but not least, once you get all your lights working you may then want feedback - not the easiest thing to do but I had to use 'Docklight Scripting' to understand what codes were being sent. I finally got a 'one code fits all' feedback by Tokenizing my feedbacks. Tokenizing was important because as you add lights to your Insteon network a database 'delta' in the return codes passed by Insteon changes thus throwing off feedback - I learned to bypass this code. I have not shared any of my devices/feedback but I will check to see what's been shared to see if any is close to what I have...
> 
> jidelite


 Checked the User community ->Lighting, 'Insteon Feedback - Tokenized' codes look good to me...

jidelite


----------



## osupike99

jidelite said:


> Checked the User community ->Lighting, 'Insteon Feedback - Tokenized' codes look good to me...
> 
> jidelite



One thing to be aware of with regards to insteon raw feedback is that you will not get status update when you change the level directly from the switch. Feedback only works if you send commands from iRule.



Alex


----------



## jidelite

osupike99 said:


> One thing to be aware of with regards to insteon raw feedback is that you will not get status update when you change the level directly from the switch. Feedback only works if you send commands from iRule.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Alex, Been a while since I've actually played with feedback commands but I know the tokenized feedback provides a xx% update from both the commands from iRule or direct level chg from switch when I issue the status command (\x02\x62\xXX\xYY\xZZ\x0F\x19\x00)...

jidelite


----------



## d_c

osupike99 said:


> Make sure in the app, you are creating a HTTP GATEWAY with port 80 (ISY default) and make sure you are populating username and password fields with the username and password you use for accessing ISY's web interface or Java console.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


This was it, thanks! I was using IP, should have been HTTP. I officially have everything working now and am filling in the spaces with feedbacks.


----------



## Gator99

jidelite said:


> Alex, Been a while since I've actually played with feedback commands but I know the tokenized feedback provides a xx% update from both the commands from iRule or direct level chg from switch when I issue the status command (\x02\x62\xXX\xYY\xZZ\x0F\x19\x00)...
> 
> jidelite


jidelite - are you using a ISY in your system. I am now curious and interested in getting feedback to work with my Insteon devices but I am using the HUB, I have it working (Non-tokenized), however after looking at the sample that I am using (theatre sconce example with the three codes) I am not sure how you would setup multiple insteon devices under this feedback.

Also it sounds like you are recommending tokenized feedback, curious if you could share a little more, seen some of you post from 2 years ago on the iRule forum, but could you share some screen shots of your system and also commands/feedbacks in the iRule builder?

Thanks


----------



## jidelite

Gator99 said:


> jidelite - are you using a ISY in your system. I am now curious and interested in getting feedback to work with my Insteon devices but I am using the HUB, I have it working (Non-tokenized), however after looking at the sample that I am using (theatre sconce example with the three codes) I am not sure how you would setup multiple insteon devices under this feedback.
> 
> Also it sounds like you are recommending tokenized feedback, curious if you could share a little more, seen some of you post from 2 years ago on the iRule forum, but could you share some screen shots of your system and also commands/feedbacks in the iRule builder?
> 
> Thanks


 Gator99, Yes, using the HUB now for a couple of months. Sure I can sure some screen shots. Tokenizing allows you to bypass certain codes that change everytime you Link/unlink new devices. I currently only use 2 Insteon devices in my theater (more in the house) and for feedback I only use '1 code' for each device. 

jidelite


----------



## Gator99

jidelite said:


> Gator99, Yes, using the HUB now for a couple of months. Sure I can sure some screen shots. Tokenizing allows you to bypass certain codes that change everytime you Link/unlink new devices. I currently only use 2 Insteon devices in my theater (more in the house) and for feedback I only use '1 code' for each device.
> 
> jidelite


My setup is almost identical in that I only have three scenes (4 devices) in my theatre and many more throughout my house. 

Thanks for any help and Happy Thanksgiving everyone....

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## petercw2

Insteon Hub is up and working, almost without issue.

Almost 

I have a basic "turn on all my crap and lights" iRule setup on my iPhone, this way I can get the projector warm up out of the way and turn on lights so I'm not walking into a dark room..

But it seems that when my phone is connected to the Insteon, my iPad (my main room remote) cannot - and visa versa. So, when one device has made contact, the connection icon on the other device shows "yellow" and the Insteon commands are detailed in red. Not until I kill the first app, can I get the other to connect.

workarounds?


----------



## petercw2

and a separate post on a totally different subject: "feedback"

I've not upgraded my iRule because I didn't think I needed this feature, but seeing that I have a JVC45, Direct TV, Insteon and Oppo 103 all via IP - I'm beginning to wonder if I should consider taking the plunge.

Questions: 

What is the learning curve on feedback? Is it equitable to iRule setup in general? 
Can anyone point me to pics of what feedback others are getting?
I will search, but is there a _*recommended DIY*_ on best practices for setting up feedback?

thanks in advance for assistance!
happy thanksgiving. (I'm thankful for AVS peeps)


----------



## SeldomSeen31

There is quite a bit of discussion in this thread about DTV feedback. I love it. It took quite a bit of puzzling, but I now have a favorite channel panel that shows what is on each channel. Great for Sunday ticket and March madness.

The learning curve it's shelter than irule basics but doable. Lots of help here and at the irule forums too.


----------



## Gator99

petercw2 said:


> Insteon Hub is up and working, almost without issue.
> 
> Almost
> 
> I have a basic "turn on all my crap and lights" iRule setup on my iPhone, this way I can get the projector warm up out of the way and turn on lights so I'm not walking into a dark room..
> 
> But it seems that when my phone is connected to the Insteon, my iPad (my main room remote) cannot - and visa versa. So, when one device has made contact, the connection icon on the other device shows "yellow" and the Insteon commands are detailed in red. Not until I kill the first app, can I get the other to connect.
> 
> workarounds?


I believe that indeed is a limitation only one handset can connect to hub at a time.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator99

petercw2 said:


> and a separate post on a totally different subject: "feedback"
> 
> I've not upgraded my iRule because I didn't think I needed this feature, but seeing that I have a JVC45, Direct TV, Insteon and Oppo 103 all via IP - I'm beginning to wonder if I should consider taking the plunge.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> What is the learning curve on feedback? Is it equitable to iRule setup in general?
> Can anyone point me to pics of what feedback others are getting?
> I will search, but is there a _*recommended DIY*_ on best practices for setting up feedback?
> 
> thanks in advance for assistance!
> happy thanksgiving. (I'm thankful for AVS peeps)


You should definitely use feedback if they are all IP which looks like they are, if they are in the irule feedback database it shouldn't be a problem for you at all possibly easier since you already know how to setup your devices/panels.

I made the jump and it is pretty cool especially when you consider you can use feedback and conditionals/variables to set states if buttions and so much more.

I really don't use Select group tags much as I query my components for input/state and change the buttons to correspond. 

Benefit of this is that I can pick up another handset and start irule and it will match my first handset that I originally started my equipment with, changes made in one handset are immediately changed in the other.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator99

see attached for examples


----------



## jidelite

Gator99 said:


> jidelite - are you using a ISY in your system. I am now curious and interested in getting feedback to work with my Insteon devices but I am using the HUB, I have it working (Non-tokenized), however after looking at the sample that I am using (theatre sconce example with the three codes) I am not sure how you would setup multiple insteon devices under this feedback.
> 
> Also it sounds like you are recommending tokenized feedback, curious if you could share a little more, seen some of you post from 2 years ago on the iRule forum, but could you share some screen shots of your system and also commands/feedbacks in the iRule builder?
> 
> Thanks


Gator99, here are some screen shots of my feedback in the builder setup. Each Insteon light is setup as a separate device (easier for me to spot). Each device feedback consists of 1-Numeric, 1-Code and Value. 
1) The device Property always 'starts with' \x02\x50
2) Code Property is 'Prefix' with the Address of the individual device

By the way, I do not try to get feedback from a scene - only from each device.

Here are some Network Codes:
Bright step: \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x15\x00
Dim step: \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x16\x00 
Status (I put in entrance or macro): \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x19\x00
On - 14%: \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x11\x26
On - 28%: \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x11\x48
On - 100%: \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x11\xFF
Off: \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x13\x00

jidelite


----------



## Gator99

jidelite said:


> Gator99, here are some screen shots of my feedback in the builder setup. Each Insteon light is setup as a separate device (easier for me to spot). Each device feedback consists of 1-Numeric, 1-Code and Value.
> 1) The device Property always 'starts with' \x02\x50
> 2) Code Property is 'Prefix' with the Address of the individual device
> 
> By the way, I do not try to get feedback from a scene - only from each device.
> 
> Here are some Network Codes:
> Bright step: \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x15\x00
> Dim step: \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x16\x00
> Status (I put in entrance or macro): \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x19\x00
> On - 14%: \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x11\x26
> On - 28%: \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x11\x48
> On - 100%: \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x11\xFF
> Off: \x02\x62\xAA\xBB\xCC\x0F\x13\x00
> 
> jidelite


Great thank you, I didn't think you could assign two feedbacks to the same device. thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## Gator99

Quote:
Originally Posted by petercw2 View Post
ok, I'm deep into this and have the Hub running, the switches installed and the app working.

Now getting into iRule... re: the "scenes": where do you find the reference number for the scene to adjust the code?

again, thanks for the help



Gator99 said:


> I assume you created a scene in the HUB app? If so look in the settings there. I believe group number = scene #
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


So not sure my assumption that group number = scene number for the "INSTEON RAW Scenes 1-100" device in iRule, anyone have any suggestion on to determine the scene number for scenes created in the Hub App?


----------



## jidelite

Gator99 said:


> Great thank you, I didn't think you could assign two feedbacks to the same device. thanks I'll give it a try.


Wait, I'm not assigning 2 feedback to the same device (in my example I have a ropelight feedback and a ceiling light feedback) - each device has its own feedback but the feedback properties for each device is basically the same 'EXCEPT' the Code Property for each device will contain a 'prefix' with the individual light address. The attached is the address of my ropelight (\x1A\xD7\x0B). My ceiling light has another Code Property with another address (\x1D\xE6\x22).

jidelite


----------



## Gator99

Gator99 said:


> I assume you created a scene in the HUB app? If so look in the settings there. I believe group number = scene #
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk





jidelite said:


> Wait, I'm not assigning 2 feedback to the same device (in my example I have a ropelight feedback and a ceiling light feedback) - each device has its own feedback but the feedback properties for each device is basically the same 'EXCEPT' the Code Property for each device will contain a 'prefix' with the individual light address. The attached is the address of my ropelight (\x1A\xD7\x0B). My ceiling light has another Code Property with another address (\x1D\xE6\x22).
> 
> jidelite



thanks, I was about to change my comment as I figured that out, got it working but curious do you "query" your lights to get the "%" before you submit any commands to turn on/off/dim?

Thanks again.


----------



## jidelite

Gator99 said:


> thanks, I was about to change my comment as I figured that out, got it working but curious do you "query" your lights to get the "%" before you submit any commands to turn on/off/dim?
> 
> Thanks again.


Query (Status command) is done after I submit a command (except when I first get into irule - then I do a status for all lights upon entering). So I may have a button to DIM my light and after get my % (the % feedback is the same code on every Panel):
DIM: \x02\x62\x1D\xE6\x22\x0F\x16\x00
Delay: 1sec
STATUS: \x02\x62\x1D\xE6\x22\x0F\x19\x00

jidelite


----------



## Gator99

jidelite said:


> Query (Status command) is done after I submit a command (except when I first get into irule - then I do a status for all lights upon entering). So I may have a button to DIM my light and after get my % (the % feedback is the same code on every Panel):
> DIM: \x02\x62\x1D\xE6\x22\x0F\x16\x00
> Delay: 1sec
> STATUS: \x02\x62\x1D\xE6\x22\x0F\x19\x00
> 
> jidelite


thanks that is great, that means I could create the status command and run them in an entrance to get the initial feedback as well as put it behind the command/macro.

Thank you so much.


----------



## jidelite

Gator99 said:


> thanks that is great, that means I could create the status command and run them in an entrance to get the initial feedback as well as put it behind the command/macro.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Yep, you got it - you're welcome.

jidelite


----------



## petercw2

Gator99 said:


> So not sure my assumption that group number = scene number for the "INSTEON RAW Scenes 1-100" device in iRule, anyone have any suggestion on to determine the scene number for scenes created in the Hub App?


I found that the group number does correspond with the scene number in the RAW scenes list. But I think I found that if you change a scene after creating it, it might also reassign the group number. Not sure on this, but I swear it did it to me on a scene I changed.


----------



## Gator99

petercw2 said:


> I found that the group number does correspond with the scene number in the RAW scenes list. But I think I found that if you change a scene after creating it, it might also reassign the group number. Not sure on this, but I swear it did it to me on a scene I changed.



I believe you are correct, I just looked again and noticed I had an extra command inside my button that created the issue, though I have not seen the reassigning of group numbers yet.

With that said, need to look back at Jidelite's posts on feedback to see if I can figure out the proper way to get feedback on scenes, as the feedback for one of my devices in my scene should be 100% but the feedback I have created shows 2% when I use the scene commands - probably has to do with what Jidelite mentioned earlier, just need to find his comments

EDIT: I will also note that I use a 8 button keypadlinc and when I execute the scene in iRule it doesn't activate the button on the keypadlinc, so I am not sure I will use iRule (for my lighting) if that is the case.


----------



## osupike99

Gator99 said:


> I believe you are correct, I just looked again and noticed I had an extra command inside my button that created the issue, though I have not seen the reassigning of group numbers yet.
> 
> With that said, need to look back at Jidelite's posts on feedback to see if I can figure out the proper way to get feedback on scenes, as the feedback for one of my devices in my scene should be 100% but the feedback I have created shows 2% when I use the scene commands - probably has to do with what Jidelite mentioned earlier, just need to find his comments
> 
> EDIT: I will also note that I use a 8 button keypadlinc and when I execute the scene in iRule it doesn't activate the button on the keypadlinc, so I am not sure I will use iRule (for my lighting) if that is the case.


From what I remember, you cannot get scene status from Insteon setup. Only status of individual switches that are part of that scene. Additionally, if you send a command for a particular switch that is part of the scene, it will not do anything to the other devices in that scene. I user ISY994 and activating a scene through iRule properly propagates buttons lit up on all of my keypads (4 of them and other switches).



Alex


----------



## jidelite

osupike99 said:


> From what I remember, you cannot get scene status from Insteon setup. Only status of individual switches that are part of that scene. Additionally, if you send a command for a particular switch that is part of the scene, it will not do anything to the other devices in that scene. I user ISY994 and activating a scene through iRule properly propagates buttons lit up on all of my keypads (4 of them and other switches).
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Yep, if the Hub is like the SmartLinc, I couldn't get the proper feedback from a scene. When testing a scene with the Hub, I could activate a scene and then do a status for each individual device - that seems to work.

jidelite


----------



## Gator99

jidelite said:


> Yep, if the Hub is like the SmartLinc, I couldn't get the proper feedback from a scene. When testing a scene with the Hub, I could activate a scene and then do a status for each individual device - that seems to work.
> 
> jidelite


Thanks both for the info. jidelite in your system with hub are you using any keypadlincs (6 or 8 button?). 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## osupike99

jidelite said:


> Yep, if the Hub is like the SmartLinc, I couldn't get the proper feedback from a scene. When testing a scene with the Hub, I could activate a scene and then do a status for each individual device - that seems to work.
> 
> jidelite



I think this just a nature of the beast with Insteon where you cannot get status of scenes unless you have something custom running that evaluates status of each switch in the scene and their levels to do if then evaluation. Lutron, which is much more expensive, does scene status.



Alex


----------



## jidelite

Gator99 said:


> Thanks both for the info. jidelite in your system with hub are you using any keypadlincs (6 or 8 button?).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Gator99, No I don't have any keypadlincs - I just use iRule and the iOS app and control all my theater lights individually. Sounds like if you want to full incorporate your devices you may have to get the ISY or something similar.

jidelite


----------



## Gator99

jidelite said:


> Gator99, No I don't have any keypadlincs - I just use iRule and the iOS app and control all my theater lights individually. Sounds like if you want to full incorporate your devices you may have to get the ISY or something similar.
> 
> jidelite


Thanks, since I have only two scenes ( 3 devices) I will just stick with the hub app and the tried and true wall switch ( kepadlinc in my case). My system is really minimalistic and that is the way I want it (WAF). Thanks again.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deewan

Anyone else having no luck syncing handsets/devices? Made a few updates to one of my screens today and now when I try to sync I get a "No compatible handsets found" message.


----------



## jjwinterberg

If you haven't synced in a couple of months you will have to tell Google that it should allow high risk devices access your account. Other than that I'm not having any problems.


----------



## deewan

jjwinterberg said:


> If you haven't synced in a couple of months you will have to tell Google that it should allow high risk devices access your account. Other than that I'm not having any problems.


Thanks, that was it. Got a small laugh that iRule is a high risk app.


----------



## jafterdark

hi can some one help with fanlinc
this is the command 
light on
http://admin:password:IP:25105/3?026228cfee0F11FF=I=3
light off 
http://admin:password:IP:25105/3?026228cfee0F1100=I=3

but i need fan commands
Hi

Med

Lo

Off

thanks for your time


----------



## absolootbs

jafterdark said:


> hi can some one help with fanlinc
> this is the command
> light on
> http://admin:password:IP:25105/3?026228cfee0F11FF=I=3
> light off
> http://admin:password:IP:25105/3?026228cfee0F1100=I=3
> 
> but i need fan commands
> Hi
> 
> Med
> 
> Lo
> 
> Off
> 
> thanks for your time


Docklight Scripting is your friend here. Fanlincs use extended messaging for the fan commands. For the device id in your examples above, the fan commands should be as follows (replace whats between the 3? and the =I=3 with what I list below)...

High: 026228cfee1511ff0200000000000000000000000000
Med: 026228cfee1511aa0200000000000000000000000000
Low: 026228cfee1511550200000000000000000000000000
Off: 026228cfee1511000200000000000000000000000000

I have two fanlincs and both follow this format. Give it a try and see.


----------



## jafterdark

Thanks it work


----------



## Audixium

Has anyone experienced network stability issues after adding gateways into the mix?


----------



## s.bradford

Only when one gateway doesn't support multiple connections (like a TiVo).


----------



## chadcj7

is there any way to get pop up menus like the below picture in rule? Thanks


----------



## osupike99

chadcj7 said:


> is there any way to get pop up menus like the below picture in rule? Thanks


Nope. At least not at this time.



Alex


----------



## chadcj7

osupike99 said:


> Nope. At least not at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


thanks for the quick reply. I love irule but I have been playing with roomie remote and that is one great option that they have


----------



## osupike99

chadcj7 said:


> thanks for the quick reply. I love irule but I have been playing with roomie remote and that is one great option that they have


Can't disagree with you there. iRule is kind of "flat" in terms of GUI.


----------



## johnsills1

You can create a drawer that opens up with an image like that and use clear buttons on top of the background photo.....


----------



## deewan

deewan said:


> Left 80% of the screen dims after 1 minute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen shifts up and some buttons unusable if the iPad rotates the screen...





osupike99 said:


> We are aware of the issue and it should be fixed with the upcoming release. Seems to happen only on non-retina handsets like iPad, iPad 2, iPad Mini
> 
> Alex


Any idea when the new release will be available and the issue will be fixed? The shading issue doesn't bother me much, but when I rotate the screen and I start losing the top row of buttons, that is a P.I.T.A.


----------



## chadcj7

johnsills1 said:


> You can create a drawer that opens up with an image like that and use clear buttons on top of the background photo.....


I know that I can create a drawer but it seems very bulky. I probably just need to learn how to design things better


----------



## michaelp2005

Hi

I've recently set up a handset on an original ipad. All working well except for a random problem with the Gateway (itach).

Irule stopped working and I could see the red connection indicator. When I went into the gateway panel I saw that the ip address (which is fixed) of my itach had changed to the ip address of my media player.

The only way to fix this was to restore the gateway. Manually changing the ip address back to the correct one on the ipad did not hold.

Any reason why this would occur and how can I stop it?

Second issue on gateways, on the same ipad - I have a second gateway in another room, which this ipad does not use. However, on the Gateway panel, it shows this other gateway about 10 times ???????

Thanks

Michael


----------



## bryansj

michaelp2005 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've recently set up a handset on an original ipad. All working well except for a random problem with the Gateway (itach).
> 
> Irule stopped working and I could see the red connection indicator. When I went into the gateway panel I saw that the ip address (which is fixed) of my itach had changed to the ip address of my media player.
> 
> The only way to fix this was to restore the gateway. Manually changing the ip address back to the correct one on the ipad did not hold.
> 
> Any reason why this would occur and how can I stop it?
> 
> Second issue on gateways, on the same ipad - I have a second gateway in another room, which this ipad does not use. However, on the Gateway panel, it shows this other gateway about 10 times ???????
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael


Set static DHCP leases for the IP addresses of your equipment in your router.


----------



## wkearney99

bryansj said:


> Set static DHCP leases for the IP addresses of your equipment in your router.


What he said. There's a good belt-and-suspenders approach worth considering: make DHCP lease reservations (on the router) AND set the devices to static IPs (on the devices themselves). This way should the device somehow lose it's configuration it'll get the router's lease that's set up for the same address. This way you don't have to worry whether it'll be on the right address or not. 

A side note, some routers will allow you to specify addresses that are outside of the leased pool. That way if you're leasing address 192.168.x.100-164 (for example) you could set the DHCP leases for these 'fixed address' devices OUTSIDE of that range. That way you'd be doubly-sure not to have them overlap or otherwise collide with any of the other dynamic devices you might have on your network. 

The only downside to this is remember to change the lease should you replace the equipment. Each device comes with it's own unique Ethernet hardware address. Should one of the die and you replace it you'd have to remember to put the new address in place of the old one.


----------



## mborner

johnsills1 said:


> You can create a drawer that opens up with an image like that and use clear buttons on top of the background photo.....


Can a drawer be opened and closed using an action from any button? That would be cool.


----------



## michaelp2005

wkearney99 said:


> What he said. There's a good belt-and-suspenders approach worth considering: make DHCP lease reservations (on the router) AND set the devices to static IPs (on the devices themselves). This way should the device somehow lose it's configuration it'll get the router's lease that's set up for the same address. This way you don't have to worry whether it'll be on the right address or not.
> 
> A side note, some routers will allow you to specify addresses that are outside of the leased pool. That way if you're leasing address 192.168.x.100-164 (for example) you could set the DHCP leases for these 'fixed address' devices OUTSIDE of that range. That way you'd be doubly-sure not to have them overlap or otherwise collide with any of the other dynamic devices you might have on your network.


All my equipment have static IP addresses outside the DHCP range of my router. But, I'm not entirely sure about the lease reservation side of things, so I'll have a look at that also.

Any thoughts on the multiple entries of the second gateway?


----------



## kevings

Fellas,

Looking for a little help with the following issue:

I created an "IMBD button". When I click on it, the IMBD webpage opens up, and this gives me quick access to their movie database where I can check the year a movie came out, who is in the movie, a review, etc.

When I click the button everything works as it should, but I always get this little dialogue box that pops up in the middle of the screen saying "error loading page" and right below that it says " could not connect to server". 

Whats strange is that the webpage opens completely about 1 split second before the dialog box pops up. Once the dialogue box pops up I usually just simply click on the "close" button of the dialogue box, and it goes away. I am then also able to use IMDB web page perfectly / it functions fine.

So really, this dialogue box is an annoyance. Would anyone here know what I could adjust so that this box doesn't pop up at all. I have tried messing around with the refresh time which according to Irule defaults to -1 but that hasn't worked. Ive tried down to -3, and also tried 0, +1, +2, +3, but they all result in the same thing. As an fyi, the positive values result in the dialogue box popping up either every 1 second, 2 seconds or 3 seconds, depending on what value I enter.

Any ideas fellas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Done Deal DR

I've been experiencing loss of communication or extremely delayed communication now for the last couple months and I don't know what is causing it, nor did I change anything in my network topology. I'm using a retina iPad Mini 2 for my control on the latest 8.1.2 release, and it affects every device regardless of comm type... I'm using IP to my Pioneer receiver, ITach IR to a couple cable boxes, and iTach RS232 units for my projector (Sony HW50) and Oppo 103. When it occurs, which is more often that not... the network indicator will either show green in which case it either works or commands will be delayed 20+ seconds. The other thing that occurs is when I reopen the app, the network indicator goes red and of course nothing goes through.

I was worried it may have been due to setting up an Irule config for my dads phone when he was it town many months ago (logic being that the app was still active on his Android phone with feedback enabled), so I re-IP'd every device and updated my irule config but I still have the issue. My iPad has no problems accessing the Internet while the issue is occurring, often times I will perform a speedtest as its occuring and get the usual 40-50+ Mbps. My network consists of a Motorola DOCSIS 3.0 modem, latest gen AirPort Extreme hardwired to a rack mounted 24 port unmanaged small business class router, everything CAT6 cabled. I've hardwired a laptop to the switch and see no communication drops. 

Every entertainment minded device on my network has reserved DHCP IP's. I've run network sniffing to get a complete list of every device on my network. I've verified that I not only know every device, but that none of my devices are walking on each other.

At this point I'm at a loss because I haven't changed my iRule configuration in like a year, and then out of nowhere I'm having these issues and it's very frustrating. With the troubleshooting I've done I can't help but think it's something with the iRule app itself, either with iOS 8.1.2 compatibility or an iRule change that maybe doesn't like some of my feedback or what, I have no clue really. All I know is that I'm frustrated and if I can't figure it out soon I'll need to jump ship to a different control solution.


----------



## wraunch

Is there a sticky for iRule anywhere? I just picked up a first gen iPad to use as my controller. Most of my stuff is in my rack but I might also want to control my lights and will need to to ip to ir to my projector. I have 2 global cache boxes to use. I am looking for some good starter panels and any tips I can learn to reduce the frustration in starting this.


----------



## Steve Goff

wraunch said:


> Is there a sticky for iRule anywhere? I just picked up a first gen iPad to use as my controller. Most of my stuff is in my rack but I might also want to control my lights and will need to to ip to ir to my projector. I have 2 global cache boxes to use. I am looking for some good starter panels and any tips I can learn to reduce the frustration in starting this.



You can start by reading the iRule tutorials and watching the tutorial videos on the iRule site. This thread is the main repository on AVSForum.


----------



## pauleyc

I have used iRule on my iPhone5 and ipad mini but considering picking up a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 b/c I can get one cheap. I'd like to use this as a dedicated HT remote. Any feedback on that tablet and iRule? I would also consider the Nexus 7 but availability and pricing doesn't seem as good. Thanks in advance - Chad


----------



## pauleyc

pauleyc said:


> I have used iRule on my iPhone5 and ipad mini but considering picking up a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 b/c I can get one cheap. I'd like to use this as a dedicated HT remote. Any feedback on that tablet and iRule? I would also consider the Nexus 7 but availability and pricing doesn't seem as good. Thanks in advance - Chad


Also, the builder doesn't have a Galaxy Tab 4 handset but the other two Galaxy Tabs have the same resolution. Is that all that matters really?


----------



## Tomme Tysdal

New to iRule and I am having problems setting the input to GAME on my Pioneer Elite VSX-44 using IP or IR with my iTach. The options in iRule for Video Game 1 and Video Game 2 do not work, neither does HDMI 1 or HDMI 2. Any ideas on what else it could be called?


----------



## Gator99

Tomme Tysdal said:


> New to iRule and I am having problems setting the input to GAME on my Pioneer Elite VSX-44 using IP or IR with my iTach. The options in iRule for Video Game 1 and Video Game 2 do not work, neither does HDMI 1 or HDMI 2. Any ideas on what else it could be called?


not sure - have you looked at the Pioneer list of codes for your receiver, below is the list for 2014 receivers and I don't see "Game" input:

25: BD
04: DVD
06:SAT/CBL
15: DVR/BDR
10:VIDEO 1(VIDEO)
19:HDMI 1
20:HDMI 2
21:HDMI 3
22:HDMI 4
23:HDMI 5
24:HDMI 6
34:HDMI 7
35:HDMI 8
26:NETWORK (cyclic)
38:INTERNET RADIO
41ANDORA
44:MEDIA SERVER
45:FAVORITES
17:iPod/USB
05:TV
01:CD
13:USB-DAC
02:TUNER
00HONO
12:MULTI CH IN
33:ADAPTER PORT
48:MHL
31:HDMI (cyclic)

the 2013 spreadsheet is exactly the same though it has 40:SiriusXM



http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...ustom-Install/RS-232+&+IP+Codes/A+V+Receivers


----------



## Tomme Tysdal

*Vsx-44*



Gator99 said:


> not sure - have you looked at the Pioneer list of codes for your receiver, below is the list for 2014 receivers and I don't see "Game" input:
> 
> 25: BD
> 04: DVD
> 06:SAT/CBL
> 15: DVR/BDR
> 10:VIDEO 1(VIDEO)
> 19:HDMI 1
> 20:HDMI 2
> 21:HDMI 3
> 22:HDMI 4
> 23:HDMI 5
> 24:HDMI 6
> 34:HDMI 7
> 35:HDMI 8
> 26:NETWORK (cyclic)
> 38:INTERNET RADIO
> 41ANDORA
> 44:MEDIA SERVER
> 45:FAVORITES
> 17:iPod/USB
> 05:TV
> 01:CD
> 13:USB-DAC
> 02:TUNER
> 00HONO
> 12:MULTI CH IN
> 33:ADAPTER PORT
> 48:MHL
> 31:HDMI (cyclic)
> 
> the 2013 spreadsheet is exactly the same though it has 40:SiriusXM


I see that as well. I have looked everywhere and cannot find what they are calling that HDMI port. It is strange because it is not listed on their list or the iRule list for IP or IR. I have sent a request to Pioneer and hope to have a solution.


----------



## Gator99

good luck with Pioneer 

If you know how to use Putty you can always connect to your receiver and then change the input manually and look at the results, Take a look at attached, this is my putty connection to my vsx-1123 and to the right you will see output from it when I changed my input (on the receiver with the dial) to DVR you will see the output of "FN15" - that is what you would look for this "Game" input and then use the number in your new command.

see attached.


----------



## Tomme Tysdal

Gator99 said:


> good luck with Pioneer
> 
> If you know how to use Putty you can always connect to your receiver and then change the input manually and look at the results, Take a look at attached, this is my putty connection to my vsx-1123 and to the right you will see output from it when I changed my input (on the receiver with the dial) to DVR you will see the output of "FN15" - that is what you would look for this "Game" input and then use the number in your new command.
> 
> see attached.


Never heard of let alone used putty but I will take a look. I am not looking for anything positive coming from Pioneer.


I may just set up a command that selects each input in a row to see if it is controlled by another name.


----------



## wkearney99

putty rocks as a reliable terminal emulator. It's not the most user-friendly but it's great otherwise. I've used it for years.

When connecting to devices via terminal you often have to be very precise about what characters you send. Sometimes you have to send characters that don't exist on the keyboard (null, control keys, etc) or you have to end commands with a return, a linefeed or both (CR, LF or CRLF). So it's not always a simple matter to just login to the device and "type something". Just be prepared for the adventure...


----------



## Gator99

Tomme don't worry and definitely don't over complicate this as all you need to do is download putty find the IP address of your receiver, then use the exact configuration in my screen shot. Once connected to your receiver just manually change the input using the knob on the front of the receiver and then look at the output on the putty screen

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomme Tysdal

Gator99 said:


> Tomme don't worry and definitely don't over complicate this as all you need to do is download putty find the IP address of your receiver, then use the exact configuration in my screen shot. Once connected to your receiver just manually change the input using the knob on the front of the receiver and then look at the output on the putty screen
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Once I have the code, say FN15, how do I make that into a command? Very new to iRule.


----------



## Gator99

Easy just open the irule builder and select one of the existing codes for inputs, copy and paste it rename it and then look on the settings you will see the code to change from "fn15" to "fn??"

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyzx6

Anybody know how to launch the Squeezebox app from iRule in iOS?

I see there is the Launch action but when i type in something like Squeezebox:// in the URL field nothing happens.

Any ideas?


----------



## cowboyzx6

Anybody know how to launch the Squeezebox app from iRule in iOS?

I see there is the Launch action but when i type in something like Squeezebox:// in the URL field nothing happens.

Any ideas?


----------



## osupike99

cowboyzx6 said:


> Anybody know how to launch the Squeezebox app from iRule in iOS?
> 
> I see there is the Launch action but when i type in something like Squeezebox:// in the URL field nothing happens.
> 
> Any ideas?


Be aware that not ALL apps can be launched in iOS. The developer of that app actually has to program in ability to be launched by another app. 



Alex


----------



## cowboyzx6

osupike99 said:


> Be aware that not ALL apps can be launched in iOS. The developer of that app actually has to program in ability to be launched by another app.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Thanks Alex. I think I may buy iPeng and see how it works. It supports that functionality.


----------



## Larry M

Stupid question here, I know its been mentioned before, but is there anyway to show the "full screen" of my IRule Page?

This is my view now in builders. I don't want to zoom out because it makes the left and right panels illegible, I don't want to minimize the left and right panel because I'll need to adjust it later.





I see on some IRule examples, they seem to have this ability like below???


----------



## eelton

I believe how much of the iRule builder you can see is a function of your monitor's resolution. It doesn't run well on lower resolutions (I know because I've done most of my building on a relatively low resolution laptop).


----------



## Larry M

eelton said:


> I believe how much of the iRule builder you can see is a function of your monitor's resolution. It doesn't run well on lower resolutions (I know because I've done most of my building on a relatively low resolution laptop).


That makes some sense because when I use my it in my home theater, I see a bit more of the screen...still not the entire setup though


----------



## wkearney99

When viewing the builder using Chrome there are little grab bars along the edges of the different sections. You can use them to adjust how much (or little) of the sections are shown.


----------



## Larry M

Is anyone aware of a good tutorial (starter guide) for EventGhost?

I'm getting better with my IRule and I think this will take me to the next level.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

numb bjj ; jj : ssjk jn;junked:8Kyiv::_c.f. ggg(ggggg(


----------



## cowboyzx6

*right click in chrome*

Does anybody else have the following...I use Chrome and when I right click on any object in the builder, it will show me the Chrome right click options. However, if I hold the right click I do end up seeing the Builder options for that object. It's kind of a pain to maneuver that way. When running the builder in IE, right clicking works as expected and I can manipulate the properties of the object easily. 

Hopefully that makes sense? 
Any solutions for getting this to work in Chrome as that is my preferred browser?


----------



## Gator99

cowboyzx6 said:


> Does anybody else have the following...I use Chrome and when I right click on any object in the builder, it will show me the Chrome right click options. However, if I hold the right click I do end up seeing the Builder options for that object. It's kind of a pain to maneuver that way. When running the builder in IE, right clicking works as expected and I can manipulate the properties of the object easily.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense?
> Any solutions for getting this to work in Chrome as that is my preferred browser?


I am using Chrome (40.0.2214.45 beta-m (64-bit)) and when I have my cursor over a button and right click it goes straigt to the irule builder options, no issues on my system.


----------



## Gator99

Larry M said:


> Is anyone aware of a good tutorial (starter guide) for EventGhost?
> 
> I'm getting better with my IRule and I think this will take me to the next level.


Curious Larry, are you trying to control Windows Media Center (xbox extenders) or other software?


----------



## cowboyzx6

Gator99 said:


> I am using Chrome (40.0.2214.45 beta-m (64-bit)) and when I have my cursor over a button and right click it goes straigt to the irule builder options, no issues on my system.


I am running chrome version 39.0.2171.95 m
I should have included a picture before. Attached now.


----------



## Gator99

cowboyzx6 said:


> I am running chrome version 39.0.2171.95 m
> I should have included a picture before. Attached now.



here is a screen shot of mine


Maybe re-install Chrome?


----------



## cowboyzx6

Gator99 said:


> here is a screen shot of mine
> 
> 
> Maybe re-install Chrome?


Happening on more than one machine of mine so don't think that is the issue.


----------



## Gator99

Sorry can't help as it works perfectly on my machines

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry M

Gator99 said:


> Curious Larry, are you trying to control Windows Media Center (xbox extenders) or other software?


Ultimately I'd like to have control of my PC more easily. As currently configured, I go into WMC to get to Plex, I'd rather just jump into Plex HT

Really would like to get to "mouse functionality" in IRule as well. 

My ghetto method of full PC control is through Splashtop


----------



## Steve Goff

I use a combination of MCE Controller and JRiver Media Center commands to control my HTPC. They give me pretty full control. MCE Controller can launch and exit programs and emulate anything you can do with a PC keyboard.


----------



## Gator99

Larry M said:


> Ultimately I'd like to have control of my PC more easily. As currently configured, I go into WMC to get to Plex, I'd rather just jump into Plex HT
> 
> Really would like to get to "mouse functionality" in IRule as well.
> 
> My ghetto method of full PC control is through Splashtop


I don't use Plex but do use MediaBrowser and like Steve I use MCECONTROLLER but I use VMC controller to control my xbox(extenders) and for feedback for windows media center on my HTPC and extenders.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wraunch

Can anyone out there help me figure out how to setup my gc 100? I can't login to it to try to configure it. I have my panels laid out but it's useless if the gateway doesn't work.


----------



## Steve Goff

wraunch said:


> Can anyone out there help me figure out how to setup my gc 100? I can't login to it to try to configure it. I have my panels laid out but it's useless if the gateway doesn't work.



I would download Fing on you phone or tablet and scan your network for the iTach, which will show up as Microchip Technology. This will show you the address of the iTach on the network. In Fing touch to open that entry and then touch Scan services. The first of these services will be 80 HTTP. Touch that and it will open the iTach web page in your browser. From there you can set up the iTach. Alternatively, you can just enter the iTach address in the browser.


----------



## wraunch

Thanks Steve. This is a global cache gc 100 not an itach. Does that matter? I'm trying to connect to it from my pc with absolutely zero luck.


----------



## Steve Goff

wraunch said:


> Thanks Steve. This is a global cache gc 100 not an itach. Does that matter? I'm trying to connect to it from my pc with absolutely zero luck.



Sorry, I missed that from your post. I have not used a gc 100, which apparently can also be controlled using its internal web pages, according to a Global Cache document I just looked at. Have you downloaded iHelp from the Global Cache website? It will help you locate and configure the GC-100. I just find Fing useful, since I run it on the same devices I use for iRule.


----------



## wraunch

I installed ihelp but it doesn't see the gc100. I tried connecting to it with a patch cable and going to it's internal web address of 192.168.1.70 and it just times out.


----------



## Steve Goff

I'd try Fing. It is free and useful in setting up iRule.


----------



## wraunch

Tried it with no luck in finding the gc 100 on the network.


----------



## triplejs15

I have an LG LED Smart TV with the 'Magic' remote, I cannot figure out how to get the smart menu to come up in iRule so I can select Netflix/Hulu etc. Has Anyone figured this out ?


----------



## wraunch

Ok so I can now connect to the gc-100 by its internal website 192.168.1.70. But then what? If my ip is 107.15.x.x and the subnet is 255.255.240 what do I use to setup the gc-100 so I can see it on my network? The only reason I see it now is because I connected directly to it and I manually changed my IPv4 address to match the internal gc address.


----------



## Steve Goff

wraunch said:


> Ok so I can now connect to the gc-100 by its internal website 192.168.1.70. But then what? If my ip is 107.15.x.x and the subnet is 255.255.240 what do I use to setup the gc-100 so I can see it on my network? The only reason I see it now is because I connected directly to it and I manually changed my IPv4 address to match the internal gc address.



If you can open it's web pages you can configure it for your use. IRule should detect it when you put it on your main network, and if it doesn't you can use a utility like Fing to find it. In the iRule app enter that address in the gateway for the GC-100. Reserve that address for it on your router.


----------



## Steve Goff

^^ if you don't yet know this, gateways for your devices are set up in the iRule app, not in the builder. I believe that the app will detect your GC-100 when you go into it's gateway. If not use Fing to find it and enter the IP manually.


----------



## jjwinterberg

wraunch said:


> Ok so I can now connect to the gc-100 by its internal website 192.168.1.70. But then what? If my ip is 107.15.x.x and the subnet is 255.255.240 what do I use to setup the gc-100 so I can see it on my network? The only reason I see it now is because I connected directly to it and I manually changed my IPv4 address to match the internal gc address.


If you could post your Fing output it would help troubleshooting your issue. If your subnet mask is: 255.255.240.0 then your range of addresses should be: 107.15.1.1 - 107.15.15.255 So if you set the GC-100 to an unused address in that range you should be able to see it.


----------



## wraunch

What should I set as the gateway address? Same as ip?


----------



## wraunch

ok I can connect to it through Fing. i can then get into the gc-100 configuration from Fing. Now what do I set the IP, net mask and gateway to?


----------



## Steve Goff

wraunch said:


> ok I can connect to it through Fing. i can then get into the gc-100 configuration from Fing. Now what do I set the IP, net mask and gateway to?



Just remember the IP address from Fing and in the iRule app enter it in the gateway where it says IP address. Just reserve that address in your router so it won't be dynamically reassigned. No need to do anything else. The gateway just tells the iRule app where to send the commands. Again, enter it in the iRule app, not in the builder. You only need the GC-100 web pages to configure the various channels.


----------



## Steve Goff

wraunch said:


> What should I set as the gateway address? Same as ip?



Same as IP.


----------



## wraunch

The only problem with that is the current ip for the global cache gc100 is the internal ip of 192.168.1.70. I presume I can't leave it at that.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

wraunch said:


> The only problem with that is the current ip for the global cache gc100 is the internal ip of 192.168.1.70. I presume I can't leave it at that.


While logged in to it when it is connected to your pc, turn off dhcp and set a static address and the other network settings needed to get it on to your normal network via router. Then reboot. Plug it back in to the router and you should be all set.


----------



## wraunch

SeldomSeen31 said:


> While logged in to it when it is connected to your pc, turn off dhcp and set a static address and the other network settings needed to get it on to your normal network via router. Then reboot. Plug it back in to the router and you should be all set.


How can I turn of dhcp when it is connected to the pc? My pc needs to be connected to the router to do that. I can't see the gc-100 through the router currently. I can see it in Fing though. I just need to know what I need to set the global cache configuration to in order to put it on my network.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

wraunch said:


> How can I turn of dhcp when it is connected to the pc? My pc needs to be connected to the router to do that. I can't see the gc-100 through the router currently. I can see it in Fing though. I just need to know what I need to set the global cache configuration to in order to put it on my network.


Can you connect the GC directly to you PC via Cat5 cable and access its GUI via the IP address you discovered with Fring? Form there, change the network settings as I indicated above.


----------



## wraunch

Hallelujah! I got it on the network. Now the struggle to get it to control everything begins. Controlling my onkyo right off the bat no problem. Quick av question what is a male ir to ir cable called? Is it just basically a headphone cable with a 3.5mm jack? a few of my components have rear IR ins so I'd rather use those where possible. What is the best way to find more panel images for iRule? Also, when I built my panels there wasn't an activity for Play game or Play xbox. Is there a tutorial on how to do that? I looked at Irule's youtube channel and didn't see one. Thanks guys, very excited to get this running!


----------



## Steve Goff

Consult the manufacturer of your component to determine the correct cable for back-panel IR inputs. They can vary.


----------



## fumoffu

*IRule Controlling Scenes via Insteon HUB*

Thanks for everyone in the recent discussion on Insteon. I now am able to control the lighting in my theater room from iRule via the Insteon Hub. I got the commands that were in the iRule Example device working just fine. Now I am trying to make it work just a little smoother.

I began to improve the dimming/brightness buttons. I discover that there were Insteon commands to START DIM, START BRIGHTEN, and STOP. Which correspond to holding down the dimmer switch and then releasing it. I thought that this would be ideal for use with the "toggle-release" feature for buttons in iRule. I got the BRIGHTEN command and STOP to work just fine with my scene, but not with the DIM command.

When send START DIM, the scene goes down a notch then goes on to brightening. This is what I have for the iRule data for these commands:

START DIM: \x02\x61\x07\x17\x00
STOP: \x02\x61\x07\x18\x00
START BRIGHTEN: \x02\x61\x07\x17\x01

The commands for the buttons are just the START then the STOP, with the toggle-release option checked.

Anyone see a problem here? Anyone have this working?

Using the START and STOP commands give a much smoother transition that using the repeat option.

Thanks!


----------



## d_c

Two iPhone 6 as handsets: 

My iPhone 6 functions as it should as a handset. I just configured my wife's new iPhone 6 using an exact copy of the settings and gateways as are on mine, but hers will not function. I have turned each phone on and off and tried using hers while my phone is off. Am I missing something?


----------



## d_c

Two iPhone 6 as handsets: 

My iPhone 6 functions as it should as a handset. I just configured my wife's new iPhone 6 using an exact copy of the settings and gateways as are on mine, but hers will not function - it will not connect. I have turned each phone on and off and tried connecting hers while my phone is off. Am I missing something?


----------



## wraunch

d_c said:


> Two iPhone 6 as handsets:
> 
> My iPhone 6 functions as it should as a handset. I just configured my wife's new iPhone 6 using an exact copy of the settings and gateways as are on mine, but hers will not function - it will not connect. I have turned each phone on and off and tried connecting hers while my phone is off. Am I missing something?


Are you using a GC-100 or itach to control everything? If GC-100 you can only have one handset connecting to it at a time.


----------



## wraunch

Is there an offline editing capability for iRule?


----------



## Steve Goff

wraunch said:


> Is there an offline editing capability for iRule?



No.


----------



## bluer101

Long time Pronto edit user looking to retire my Pronto Pro 7000.

After playing with the free trial of irule I would like to purchase and get started.

1. Going to buy the pro version. This I hope will allow me to use pages from other users and design elements.
2. What is the best gateway for ip/ir? I need one to have multiple ir heads, 7+.

My equipment
Denon 4520ci
Benq W1070
electric Elite screen ir
Oppo 103d
Sony lcd
Comcast box
xbox 360
JVC cd changer
LED ir lights


----------



## d_c

wraunch said:


> Are you using a GC-100 or itach to control everything? If GC-100 you can only have one handset connecting to it at a time.



I'm an idiot: my wife's new phone wasn't connected to our wifi. It works as it should now. I'm using a GC-100-18. Thanks for offering help!

I was able to have one phone in each hand and both were connected and controlling irule. It wasn't simultaneously, but I'd hit buttons back and forth as fast as I could and they were keeping up and not disconnecting.


----------



## Larry M

bluer101 said:


> Long time Pronto edit user looking to retire my Pronto Pro 7000.
> 
> After playing with the free trial of irule I would like to purchase and get started.
> 
> 1. Going to buy the pro version. This I hope will allow me to use pages from other users and design elements.
> 2. What is the best gateway for ip/ir? I need one to have multiple ir heads, 7+.
> 
> My equipment
> Denon 4520ci
> Benq W1070
> electric Elite screen ir
> Oppo 103d
> Sony lcd
> Comcast box
> xbox 360
> JVC cd changer
> LED ir lights


You should be able to control the Denon via IP which works pretty nice, except for the fact it can only accept one device at a time. (I.e. Can't use two iPads at the same time)

Not sure about the rest, but I used cheap splitters off my Itach to give me multiple connections. 

Pretty sure this is the one I purchased
http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Speake...qid=1420692072&sr=8-9&keywords=3.5mm+splitter


----------



## Jim Clamage

Anyone have any experience with controlling a Streamsmart streaming device? http://www.streamsmart.tv/ It comes with an IR remote but I'd prefer to control over IP. Once it launches XMBC I can control it easily with iRule but no sure where to start to control the basic unit functions, cursor movements, select, setup etc over IP.
Thanks.


----------



## bluer101

Larry M said:


> You should be able to control the Denon via IP which works pretty nice, except for the fact it can only accept one device at a time. (I.e. Can't use two iPads at the same time)
> 
> Not sure about the rest, but I used cheap splitters off my Itach to give me multiple connections.
> 
> Pretty sure this is the one I purchased
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Speake...qid=1420692072&sr=8-9&keywords=3.5mm+splitter


Thanks. I was not sure how many splitters and ir eyes you can attach. As for gateway should I get the itac or the flex?


----------



## Larry M

bluer101 said:


> Thanks. I was not sure how many splitters and ir eyes you can attach. As for gateway should I get the itac or the flex?


I purchased an ITach, I don't have a need for anymore than a single ITach

Not sure how many splitters, I have a splitter on all three openings.

Slot 3 is a "stronger" signal used for blasting an IR signal, I use this for the IR lighting in my theater. It shoots a 13' blast across the room to control lights. I also use this to control my Aton DLA speaker selector as it is supposed to use a more powerful (I believe) Xantach IR

I also read somewhere in this thread that the ITach will accept some of the IR emitter cables with multiple heads. I know Amazon has several emitter cables with 2 to 6 emitter heads on them.


----------



## jedimastergrant

Has anyone had success controlling the PS3 or PS4 with HDMI CEC with their iRule? Is that even possible? I think some folks with Harmony remotes have had some success with CEC. I don't really know how it all works. 

I have a PS3, PS4, and Xbox One. So I would love to be able to use iRule to control one of them (preferably the PS4) as my go to media player for Blu Ray, Netflix, and Amazon Prime. Currently using my DS4 controller but looking to consolidate remotes and use my iPad with iRule exclusively. 

Maybe my best bet is to just buy a stand alone Blu Ray player. But, I really like the interface for Netflix etc with the PS4 compared to the dedicated players interface. And then I suppose I could go with a Roku 3 as well to get the interface for my streaming services but I just hate to keep spending money if I could get CEC to work on my PS4.


----------



## jedimastergrant

Has anyone had success controlling the PS3 or PS4 with HDMI CEC with their iRule? Is that even possible? I think some folks with Harmony remotes have had some success with CEC. I don't really know how it all works. 

I have a PS3, PS4, and Xbox One. So I would love to be able to use iRule to control one of them (preferably the PS4) as my go to media player for Blu Ray, Netflix, and Amazon Prime. Currently using my DS4 controller but looking to consolidate remotes and use my iPad with iRule exclusively. 

Maybe my best bet is to just buy a stand alone Blu Ray player. But, I really like the interface for Netflix etc with the PS4 compared to the dedicated players interface. And then I suppose I could go with a Roku 3 as well to get the interface for my streaming services but I just hate to keep spending money if I could get CEC to work on my PS4.


----------



## osupike99

jedimastergrant said:


> Has anyone had success controlling the PS3 or PS4 with HDMI CEC with their iRule? Is that even possible? I think some folks with Harmony remotes have had some success with CEC. I don't really know how it all works.
> 
> I have a PS3, PS4, and Xbox One. So I would love to be able to use iRule to control one of them (preferably the PS4) as my go to media player for Blu Ray, Netflix, and Amazon Prime. Currently using my DS4 controller but looking to consolidate remotes and use my iPad with iRule exclusively.
> 
> Maybe my best bet is to just buy a stand alone Blu Ray player. But, I really like the interface for Netflix etc with the PS4 compared to the dedicated players interface. And then I suppose I could go with a Roku 3 as well to get the interface for my streaming services but I just hate to keep spending money if I could get CEC to work on my PS4.



Yes, I am controlling PS3 and PS4 via HDMI-CEC using my Integra Pre-amp. Onkyo/Integra is the only one that I know that actually has a set of commands for controlling Displays over HDMI-CEC and BD players, under which PS3 and 4 fall under. None of the other branded AVRs can seem to do that. So you may have to control it through your TV. I know a buddy of mine is controlling his PS4 through his Sony TV's remote.



Alex


----------



## jedimastergrant

Ok so it looks like I am out of luck with my denon. And my display is a JVC projector. I want to use iRule regardless. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## osupike99

jedimastergrant said:


> Ok so it looks like I am out of luck with my denon. And my display is a JVC projector. I want to use iRule regardless. Thanks for the feedback.


Yeah, with Denon, it can't control anything but is controlled by something like a TV to turn on and switch inputs and adjust volume. (I have Marantz controlled by my ZT60).



ALex


----------



## nyjklein

osupike99 said:


> Yes, I am controlling PS3 and PS4 via HDMI-CEC using my Integra Pre-amp. Onkyo/Integra is the only one that I know that actually has a set of commands for controlling Displays over HDMI-CEC and BD players, under which PS3 and 4 fall under. None of the other branded AVRs can seem to do that. So you may have to control it through your TV. I know a buddy of mine is controlling his PS4 through his Sony TV's remote.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Alex,

Can you provide a bit more detail on this. I have an Onkyo TX-NR5009 receiver and I've tried to use its HDMI-CEC support to control my PS4 with no luck. Did you do anything special to get this to work?

Jeff


----------



## osupike99

nyjklein said:


> Alex,
> 
> Can you provide a bit more detail on this. I have an Onkyo TX-NR5009 receiver and I've tried to use its HDMI-CEC support to control my PS4 with no luck. Did you do anything special to get this to work?
> 
> Jeff


Hi Jeff,

Note that Onkyo/Integra call this RIHD and it is only available when controlling your unit via IP.

In Playstation menu find HDMI Control and set it to ON. 
1. On your PS4, go to "Settings" in the top right.
2. Go to "System" settings near the bottom.
3. Check "Enable HDMI Device Link".

Ok so in the Onkyo.... Go to 7.Hardware Setup. There is an option in there called HDMI-CEC. Set it to ON. Page 66 (http://www.uk.onkyo.com/downloads/1/9/7/0/5/Manual_TX-NR5009_TX-NR3009_En.pdf)

In the builder, if you import "Onkyo Receiver/Preamp Zone 1" device and look at the commands, you will see, closer to the bottom of the list, commands called "BD via RIHD.....". Those are commands that are used to control your PS4. Power on, off, etc work. So basically your PS4 is not a device in the app at all, but rather Onkyo is the device. So, in theory, if you have a TV that is capable of HDMI-CEC power on/off and PS4, you only need 1 device in the builder, which is the Onkyo.




Alex


----------



## jl001300

Has anyone ran into an issue where the cursor up/down commands for a Verizon Fios box in the DVR menu will skip 2 lines instead of cursoring up/down 1 line at a time? The up/down cursor works fine when I'm in the Guide screen. This issue only occurs in the DVR menu while trying to select recordings.


----------



## nyjklein

Alex,

Thanks! Fantastic! The HDMI-CEC control of my PS4 works great now.

Jeff


----------



## d_c

jl001300 said:


> Has anyone ran into an issue where the cursor up/down commands for a Verizon Fios box in the DVR menu will skip 2 lines instead of cursoring up/down 1 line at a time? The up/down cursor works fine when I'm in the Guide screen. This issue only occurs in the DVR menu while trying to select recordings.


Go into one of the curser buttons and make sure that it is not set to "repeat"


----------



## osupike99

jl001300 said:


> Has anyone ran into an issue where the cursor up/down commands for a Verizon Fios box in the DVR menu will skip 2 lines instead of cursoring up/down 1 line at a time? The up/down cursor works fine when I'm in the Guide screen. This issue only occurs in the DVR menu while trying to select recordings.


Change repetition value from 3 to 1.



Alex


----------



## bluer101

I bought the pro version last night and played around a little with custom buttons and such on photoshop. I'm very familiar with Pronto edit for my 7000 I want to retire. 

I just purchased as Global Cache iTach, Wi-Fi to Serial for my Benq w1070 and a ip to ir iTach for my ir equipment. Then I will control my Denon through straight ip. 

I went with the wifi to serial for the projector so I can plug it in right at my ceiling mount and directly to the serial port. I hope it works with the Benq. 

I'm also designing my irule for my iPad mini 2 with retina. So I see that regular iPad and retina both work on it but the retina is way sharper. Is this what I should use before I really start designing?


----------



## bluer101

Double post


----------



## osupike99

bluer101 said:


> I bought the pro version last night and played around a little with custom buttons and such on photoshop. I'm very familiar with Pronto edit for my 7000 I want to retire.
> 
> I just purchased as Global Cache iTach, Wi-Fi to Serial for my Benq w1070 and a ip to ir iTach for my ir equipment. Then I will control my Denon through straight ip.
> 
> I went with the wifi to serial for the projector so I can plug it in right at my ceiling mount and directly to the serial port. I hope it works with the Benq.
> 
> I'm also designing my irule for my iPad mini 2 with retina. So I see that regular iPad and retina both work on it but the retina is way sharper. Is this what I should use before I really start designing?


Most noticeable is going to be Text Labels (not part of the image you create and import). Other than that, I had to look about 12 inch or less away to notice major difference.


----------



## Larry M

jl001300 said:


> Has anyone ran into an issue where the cursor up/down commands for a Verizon Fios box in the DVR menu will skip 2 lines instead of cursoring up/down 1 line at a time? The up/down cursor works fine when I'm in the Guide screen. This issue only occurs in the DVR menu while trying to select recordings.


Check your repeat. I had it set fast for being able to scroll through a bunch of channels...however, it was a pain when I wanted to move one at a time. 

I did
Repeat on Hold: Yes
Repeat Every (sec): 0.2

This might be your issue, though not sure


----------



## cboengrand

*Any experience switching from iOS to Android?*

Hello

I need to change my old ipod that used to be my irule remote control. I am considering switching to Android but would like some advice.
I am only using the basic features of iRules (no drawers or anything very advanced). But I remember the early Android versions were fairly unstable...

Thanks


----------



## jl001300

Larry M said:


> Check your repeat. I had it set fast for being able to scroll through a bunch of channels...however, it was a pain when I wanted to move one at a time.
> 
> I did
> Repeat on Hold: Yes
> Repeat Every (sec): 0.2
> 
> This might be your issue, though not sure



I actually didn't have repeat set to yes, but setting it to yes with the settings you provided resolved the issue. Thank you!


----------



## bluer101

I'm trying to search community panels and even with the filter area black nothing comes up. It just keeps spinning searching then nothing comes up. I can search iRule panels and every other search, feedback, images with no issue. I can tell when it's working because right before the search is ready to load the searching spinning wheel pauses for a few seconds before the results appear. But cannot get any panels to show up.


----------



## bluer101

vachief said:


> I'm thinking about trying out iRule. If I go all-in with it, I would need to be able to connect my projector via RS-232. Will an RS-232 cable run of 40ft work?
> 
> Also, has anyone used one of the ethernet to serial converters successfully with iRule? I've seen many for sale, mostly mixed reviews, but nothing specifically mentioning iRule.


Well I'm new to irule and ordered one Itach ethernet to ir for my equipment and on iTach wifi to serial for my projector. They should be delivered today and hope to test this weekend. 

This way the wifi to serial can be plugged in and mounted right by the projector.


----------



## Gator99

bluer101 said:


> I'm trying to search community panels and even with the filter area black nothing comes up. It just keeps spinning searching then nothing comes up. I can search iRule panels and every other search, feedback, images with no issue. I can tell when it's working because right before the search is ready to load the searching spinning wheel pauses for a few seconds before the results appear. But cannot get any panels to show up.


Are you on the Pro license? You have to be Pro to search community stuff.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluer101

Gator99 said:


> Are you on the Pro license? You have to be Pro to search community stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes, I bought the pro license. Like I said I can search feedbacks, images without issue in community/users. 

Last night I turned on my laptop and was able to search panels then went back on my main desktop and it worked then. It seems to be hit or miss when searching. Sometimes it's blank sometimes it there. I can tell when it will load because the spinning loading circle will pause for a few seconds before the results appear. If it does not pause it just stops and is blank.


----------



## osupike99

bluer101 said:


> Yes, I bought the pro license. Like I said I can search feedbacks, images without issue in community/users.
> 
> Last night I turned on my laptop and was able to search panels then went back on my main desktop and it worked then. It seems to be hit or miss when searching. Sometimes it's blank sometimes it there. I can tell when it will load because the spinning loading circle will pause for a few seconds before the results appear. If it does not pause it just stops and is blank.


I think this is due to the query timing out since a ton of people shared panels since 2011.



Alex


----------



## jl001300

Does anyone know of a doorbell system (with or without video) that will integrate with iRule? I'm looking for a smart doorbell that will notify me when someone rings the doorbell since the chances are that I won't be able to hear it in the media room. Video when the doorbell is rung would be a plus.


----------



## bluer101

I need some help. 

I got my 2 global cache devices delivered last week. I set up the ip2ir and no issues there. The issue is my wf2sl. I have it connected to my network with no issues. I can see it blink when sendin commands. 

So this is the issue. I'm trying to use it with my benq w1070 and cannot get it to respond to anything. So is this possible, anyone else using this with a Benq w1070? 

If I can't get it to work should I use it for my Oppo 103d or just return it to Amazon?


----------



## bluer101

I need some help. 

I got my 2 global cache devices delivered last week. I set up the ip2ir and no issues there. The issue is my wf2sl. I have it connected to my network with no issues. I can see it blink when sendin commands. 

So this is the issue. I'm trying to use it with my benq w1070 and cannot get it to respond to anything. So is this possible, anyone else using this with a Benq w1070? 

If I can't get it to work should I use it for my Oppo 103d or just return it to Amazon?


----------



## kriktsemaj99

bluer101 said:


> I got my 2 global cache devices delivered last week. I set up the ip2ir and no issues there. The issue is my wf2sl. I have it connected to my network with no issues. I can see it blink when sendin commands.



Did you check what baud rate is required by the 1070? You need to make sure the GC device is configured for that rate. And also make sure you're using the right serial cable (straight vs null modem) for the 1070.


----------



## bluer101

kriktsemaj99 said:


> Did you check what baud rate is required by the 1070? You need to make sure the GC device is configured for that rate. And also make sure you're using the right serial cable (straight vs null modem) for the 1070.


I'm using a straight through cable that I ordered. 

I made sure the baud rate was right in the benq but not in the GC. How would you change it in the GC.


----------



## osupike99

bluer101 said:


> I'm using a straight through cable that I ordered.
> 
> I made sure the baud rate was right in the benq but not in the GC. How would you change it in the GC.


You go to the GC gateway's config web page and look under Serial.



Alex


----------



## bluer101

osupike99 said:


> You go to the GC gateway's config web page and look under Serial.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Thanks. I think I just read that I need the ihelp software to change baud rate and connect with the gateway.


----------



## osupike99

bluer101 said:


> Thanks. I think I just read that I need the ihelp software to change baud rate and connect with the gateway.


Nah, you just need to open a web browser and type in the IP address of the gateway. You'll see what I am talking about once there.



Alex


----------



## bluer101

osupike99 said:


> Nah, you just need to open a web browser and type in the IP address of the gateway. You'll see what I am talking about once there.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Thanks I will mess around after work.


----------



## bluer101

I got into the GC and changed what I needed to do. Still nothing, I can see the light on the wf2sl blinking when pressing buttons but nothing happens. I even tried basic on off and nothing. I think its going to be returned.


----------



## osupike99

bluer101 said:


> I got into the GC and changed what I needed to do. Still nothing, I can see the light on the wf2sl blinking when pressing buttons but nothing happens. I even tried basic on off and nothing. I think its going to be returned.


What baud rate did you set it to?



Alex


----------



## bluer101

osupike99 said:


> What baud rate did you set it to?
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


115200. That's also the default for the Benq


----------



## osupike99

bluer101 said:


> 115200. That's also the default for the Benq


Do your commands looks like this?

\x0D*pow=on#\x0D


----------



## bluer101

osupike99 said:


> Do your commands looks like this?
> 
> \x0D*pow=on#\x0D


Yes sir.


----------



## johnsills1

Has anyone had trouble sending commands from iRule to EventGhost using AT&T Uverse issued router NVG589?

I recently had to go with AT&T and ever since I switched from my router to their crappy "required" router, I can't get it working again.


----------



## osupike99

bluer101 said:


> Yes sir.


Do you have another RS232 device you can test this iTach on? They typically don't go bad so it could be the cable since the baud rate is matching in both the iTach and the BenQ settigns.



Alex


----------



## bluer101

osupike99 said:


> Do you have another RS232 device you can test this iTach on? They typically don't go bad so it could be the cable since the baud rate is matching in both the iTach and the BenQ settigns.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


I have my oppo 103d. But that requires a male to female vs the male to male I ordered off Amazon. 

I boxed up the GC and already issued a return. I tried to return the cable but it is more money to ship the cable back than the cable itself. The GC was free shipping, just print label. 

I have the ip2ir that I got at the same time. I was just hoping that I could use the wf2sl since the pj is mounted away from the rest of equipment. 

I think I'm just going to order a wf2ir instead and mount at the benq.


----------



## Steve Goff

bluer101 said:


> I have my oppo 103d. But that requires a male to female vs the male to male I ordered off Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> I boxed up the GC and already issued a return. I tried to return the cable but it is more money to ship the cable back than the cable itself. The GC was free shipping, just print label.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the ip2ir that I got at the same time. I was just hoping that I could use the wf2sl since the pj is mounted away from the rest of equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm just going to order a wf2ir instead and mount at the benq.



If you already have an ip2ir you might want to try to control your projector with a blaster on port 3. That's what I do and it works fine.


----------



## Steve Goff

bluer101 said:


> I have my oppo 103d. But that requires a male to female vs the male to male I ordered off Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> I boxed up the GC and already issued a return. I tried to return the cable but it is more money to ship the cable back than the cable itself. The GC was free shipping, just print label.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the ip2ir that I got at the same time. I was just hoping that I could use the wf2sl since the pj is mounted away from the rest of equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm just going to order a wf2ir instead and mount at the benq.



If you already have an ip2ir you could try to control your projector with a blaster on port 3. I do that and it works great!


----------



## bluer101

Steve Goff said:


> If you already have an ip2ir you could try to control your projector with a blaster on port 3. I do that and it works great!


I thought about that too. 

The blaster that came with mine looks weird from every other pictures I see. I will have to post a photo of it later. 

I still might just get a wf2ir so I can use it with the pj and electric screen and be done with it. 

My other ip2ir will be controlling my oppo, cable, tv, Xbox, 200 disc cd changer, and led lights. My Denon 4520 will be directly controled by ip.


----------



## bluer101

This is what I was sent. 



















This is what I see online. It's got a bigger emitter.


----------



## kevings

i once dated a girl who left me for a guy who had a bigger emitter.


----------



## bluer101

kevings said:


> i once dated a girl who left me for a guy who had a bigger emitter.


But does that help my situation? Lol


----------



## kevings

kidding aside.... : )

Blur,

I was originally going to control my projector via rs232, but tried it out with an IR blaster first. I found the IR control to be 100% reliable , and I was glad this was the case, since it allowed me to not have to run a cable to my projector.

I also wouldn't worry about the emitter you got sent looking different. In my Irule setup I use the larger emitter on port 3, just as steve described. A while back though, I helped a neighbor get his setup going though and im pretty sure he got the other emitter you pictured. I didn't notice a difference in quality or strength of emitted signal or anything else, in case that helps you out. 

His projector is also about 5 feet further back than mine is ( and his system works as reliably as mine, even though he has the newer/smaller emitter ).


----------



## johnsills1

johnsills1 said:


> Has anyone had trouble sending commands from iRule to EventGhost using AT&T Uverse issued router NVG589?
> 
> I recently had to go with AT&T and ever since I switched from my router to their crappy "required" router, I can't get it working again.


Anyone? I don't know what to do to fix this.


----------



## fornold

johnsills1 said:


> Anyone? I don't know what to do to fix this.


You can use your own router. Use the one ATT gives you as the gateway and you can put your own router behind it. You have to change some settings and your router added to the gateways DMZ but it is not too hard. There are plenty of articles about how to do it. Depending on which version of the gateway you have the screens are a little different. On mine is was actually fairly automatic once it recognized my router was there.


----------



## johnsills1

fornold said:


> You can use your own router. Use the one ATT gives you as the gateway and you can put your own router behind it. You have to change some settings and your router added to the gateways DMZ but it is not too hard. There are plenty of articles about how to do it. Depending on which version of the gateway you have the screens are a little different. On mine is was actually fairly automatic once it recognized my router was there.


What kind of router do you have behind your Uverse router?


----------



## fornold

johnsills1 said:


> What kind of router do you have behind your Uverse router?


Right now an ASUS RT-AC66U, but I have used a DLINK model also. I don't remember the model number.


----------



## johnsills1

fornold said:


> Right now an ASUS RT-AC66U, but I have used a DLINK model also. I don't remember the model number.


I have a Cisco E3000, but I do not have the ability to change the ip scheme of the router to something other than 192.168.1.xxx. The third octet doesn't allow changes in the setup. I've seen other people post setting changes to that octet, but my router doesn't allow it.


----------



## johnsills1

fornold said:


> Right now an ASUS RT-AC66U, but I have used a DLINK model also. I don't remember the model number.


Ok, so I got my router successfully setup behind the ATT Router. Now for some reason, I can't get EventGhost working like I did before. It isn't receiving any of the commands from iRule. I have iRule controlling XBMC with Json commands as well as my Denon receiver also. EventGhost is the only thing holding me up.


----------



## Rich Gibson

Okay, I'm flummoxed. I've been using iRule successfully on as many as five different smartphone/tablets. I have an iTach2, and have set up ip network devices, lights and a fan control. I've gone down to just one tablet and Galaxy S4 smartphone. I've made no changes to the interfaces and displays but now I can't get to the iTach2. iHelp sees the device yet when i enter a command I get the dreaded red no network connection. I'm running only one tablet or phone at a time; neither the phone and tablet works. I've double checked all the physical connections. Maybe it's something stupidly simple but I can't figure it out. This is the main problem with iRule...after running for months you forget all the configurations and commands and have to read up all over.

Any suggestions where to start? Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Rich Gibson

Okay, I'm flummoxed. I've been using iRule successfully on as many as five different smartphone/tablets. I have an iTach2, and have set up ip network devices, lights and a fan control. I've gone down to just one tablet and Galaxy S4 smartphone. I've made no changes to the interfaces and displays but now I can't get to the iTach2. iHelp sees the device yet when i enter a command I get the dreaded red no network connection. I'm running only one tablet or phone at a time; neither the phone and tablet works. I've double checked all the physical connections. Maybe it's something stupidly simple but I can't figure it out. This is the main problem with iRule...after running for months you forget all the configurations and commands and have to read up all over.

Any suggestions where to start? Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Steve Goff

Rich Gibson said:


> Okay, I'm flummoxed. I've been using iRule successfully on as many as five different smartphone/tablets. I have an iTach2, and have set up ip network devices, lights and a fan control. I've gone down to just one tablet and Galaxy S4 smartphone. I've made no changes to the interfaces and displays but now I can't get to the iTach2. iHelp sees the device yet when i enter a command I get the dreaded red no network connection. I'm running only one tablet or phone at a time; neither the phone and tablet works. I've double checked all the physical connections. Maybe it's something stupidly simple but I can't figure it out. This is the main problem with iRule...after running for months you forget all the configurations and commands and have to read up all over.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions where to start? Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Rich



Have you checked to make sure that the address for the iTach has not changed? I use the free app Fing to poll my network to find out the IP address of the devices on the network. It also lets you connect to the iTach's web page to configure the iTach.


----------



## osupike99

Rich Gibson said:


> Okay, I'm flummoxed. I've been using iRule successfully on as many as five different smartphone/tablets. I have an iTach2, and have set up ip network devices, lights and a fan control. I've gone down to just one tablet and Galaxy S4 smartphone. I've made no changes to the interfaces and displays but now I can't get to the iTach2. iHelp sees the device yet when i enter a command I get the dreaded red no network connection. I'm running only one tablet or phone at a time; neither the phone and tablet works. I've double checked all the physical connections. Maybe it's something stupidly simple but I can't figure it out. This is the main problem with iRule...after running for months you forget all the configurations and commands and have to read up all over.
> 
> Any suggestions where to start? Thanks,
> 
> Rich


Rich,

Some android devices for whatever reason have networking issues. First thing to check is if the IP address of the gateway has changed and if it didn't, I would open a web browser on the S4 and type in the IP address of the gateway. If your S4 can successfully reach the config web page then there should be no reason why iRule is not connecting. If you can't get to the config page, I would try connecting your S4 with 2.4Ghz band instead of 5ghz and see if that does the trick. Also... I have seen in the past that a firmware reload of the Android phone helped people solve networking issues. 



Alexx


----------



## wkearney99

Steve Goff said:


> Have you checked to make sure that the address for the iTach has not changed? I use the free app Fing to poll my network to find out the IP address of the devices on the network. It also lets you connect to the iTach's web page to configure the iTach.


That and if your router has a configuration page, check the tables to see what addresses it's allocated, and to what. 

Using static addresses on the devices themselves AND setting up DHCP leases for their hardware MAC addresses (on the router) is usually the best method to avoid oddball addressing changes.


----------



## Rich Gibson

osupike99 said:


> Rich,
> 
> Some android devices for whatever reason have networking issues. First thing to check is if the IP address of the gateway has changed and if it didn't, I would open a web browser on the S4 and type in the IP address of the gateway. If your S4 can successfully reach the config web page then there should be no reason why iRule is not connecting. If you can't get to the config page, I would try connecting your S4 with 2.4Ghz band instead of 5ghz and see if that does the trick. Also... I have seen in the past that a firmware reload of the Android phone helped people solve networking issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Alexx





wkearney99 said:


> That and if your router has a configuration page, check the tables to see what addresses it's allocated, and to what.
> 
> Using static addresses on the devices themselves AND setting up DHCP leases for their hardware MAC addresses (on the router) is usually the best method to avoid oddball addressing changes.


I'll try reaching the ip address through a browser. Right now it's out of the system; I'm using I/R extenders (my house is such that I can run them to every room. I should have mentioned that the tablet and phone did in fact use the same ip address 10.1.0.27. I do use a dynamic address for the iTach2. I've forgotten how to manually set it.

Thanks for the quick reply.

Rich


----------



## wkearney99

Do you mean they both used the same addresses in their configuration, or on the phone & tablet themselves? Because if it's the latter then you have a big problem.

Each device on a subnet MUST have it's OWN unique IP address. More than one device CANNOT use the same IP address. So if your phone & tablet were on the same address then that needs to change. It's very likely you'll have to reset your routers and switches to clear the ARP tables (the behind the scenes protocol for resolving IP to MAC addresses). Most are capable of resolving this on their own but a power cycle (AFTER you correct the device overlaps) will certainly clear it.

Best bet, again, is to set as many things as possible to use static addresses but ALSO set up DHCP leases on the router for them. That way you have a 'belt and suspenders' approach to making sure devices will always been on the same addresses. Absolutely do this for fixed devices like printers, servers, DVRs, etc... things that won't change unless hardware is replaced. For tablets and the like it's not "as necessary" but it does help avoid a lot of potential problems.


----------



## mpg732

johnsills1 said:


> Anyone? I don't know what to do to fix this.


I have no problems doing exactly what your trying to do, except for once in a while there is some kind of delay. Not sure were the delay is for I don't have the EG log up to see. Now EG does lock up from time to time and does need to be restarted from time to time. I amused it more of an EG issue. What problems are you having?


----------



## eatenbacktolife

johnsills1 said:


> Ok, so I got my router successfully setup behind the ATT Router. Now for some reason, I can't get EventGhost working like I did before. It isn't receiving any of the commands from iRule. I have iRule controlling XBMC with Json commands as well as my Denon receiver also. EventGhost is the only thing holding me up.


Does your device connect to eventghost gateway at all, or is gateway red?


I had issues with Eventghost when iRule Android 2.0 came out and not connecting to gateway. If I rolled back to 1.x release it would work perfect. Removing/re-adding gateway wouldn't even resolve it.


I would have to browse to eventghost in gateway panel, then back a few times to home panel and it would connect. I wouldn't even have to change anything in gateway. Sometimes a tablet reboot would also be needed. Issue was repeatable when syncing panels or restoring gateways. Not sure what the issue was, or why that fixed it.


----------



## Philip Klein

*Google Fiber integration with iRule?*

I live in Raleigh and it is expected to be announced in about 30 minutes that Raleigh (in addition to Charlotte, Atlanta, Knoxville) will be joining Austin, Kansas City (KS or MO? or both?) and Provo as Google Fiber cities. 

Needless to say, Google has an IP app (both Android and iOS- can you imagine Steve Jobs having an Android app for an Apple product?) for cable control. Any idea about integration of the Google cable app with iRule? No rush- fiber is at least 4 months away at an absolute minimum.

- Phil


----------



## Rich Gibson

wkearney99 said:


> Do you mean they both used the same addresses in their configuration, or on the phone & tablet themselves? Because if it's the latter then you have a big problem.
> 
> Each device on a subnet MUST have it's OWN unique IP address. More than one device CANNOT use the same IP address. So if your phone & tablet were on the same address then that needs to change. It's very likely you'll have to reset your routers and switches to clear the ARP tables (the behind the scenes protocol for resolving IP to MAC addresses). Most are capable of resolving this on their own but a power cycle (AFTER you correct the device overlaps) will certainly clear it.
> 
> Best bet, again, is to set as many things as possible to use static addresses but ALSO set up DHCP leases on the router for them. That way you have a 'belt and suspenders' approach to making sure devices will always been on the same addresses. Absolutely do this for fixed devices like printers, servers, DVRs, etc... things that won't change unless hardware is replaced. For tablets and the like it's not "as necessary" but it does help avoid a lot of potential problems.


Yes both the tablet and the phone use the same IP address but only one is running iRule at a time. Two devices running iRule at a time was the first thing I checked.

Rich


----------



## Gator99

Just curious why would you have two devices with the same IP addresses actually is that possible when both are connected to your network, doesn't that create all sorts of issues?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkearney99

Rich Gibson said:


> Yes both the tablet and the phone use the same IP address but only one is running iRule at a time. Two devices running iRule at a time was the first thing I checked.


You *MUST NOT* have multiple devices on the same network using the same IP address. It's not allowed, by TCP/IP standards. The problem is there's a lot of '_behind the scenes_' communication that occurs that translates the somewhat user-friendly dotted quad of an IP address into the downright cryptic 16 digit media access control address of the hardware itself. When something needs to send or receive packets over the network it has to know exactly which hardware addresses to use. There's no support in the protocol for more than one device to use the same IP address. Doing so can either cause immediate collisions and errors, or intermittent nonsense leading to mysterious timeout problems.

So first thing you *HAVE TO DO* is *STOP *using the same IP address for the phone and the tablet.

That this 'may have always worked' does not change the requirement. Lots of things done wrong get away with not immediately failing. With networking, however, you're asking for a LOT of trouble that way (especially when wireless is involved).

Let me be clear in what I'm saying, I'm talking about the IP addresses of the devices themselves (tablet and phone), NOT the IP address that they both use to communicate with another device being controlled.

For example, tablet and phone cannot both be on 192.168.1.123. They'd each have to use their *own* address. But once they're both on separate addresses they could both certainly attempt to communicate with OTHER devices (each with their own IP address). So the tablet on 192.168.1.123 and the phone on 192.168.1.231 could both be configured to control a receiver on 192.168.1.32. All numbers being just examples, of course.

Where you potentially run into complications is how the target devices handle being communicated with by multiple devices. Some equipment does not react well when more than one device tries to control it at the same time (or within a close timeframe). As in, both tablet and phone should not both try to send volume up/down commands to the receiver at the same time. The IP stack of some consumer electronics devices is not always robust enough to allow that to work reliably.

You can certainly run iRule on more than one device at a time, you just need to be sensible about how the devices being controlled will respond.


----------



## wkearney99

Remember, a device connecting to the network gets it's address for ALL applications running on it. Not just the iRule client software.


----------



## Rich Gibson

wkearney99 said:


> You *MUST NOT* have multiple devices on the same network using the same IP address. It's not allowed, by TCP/IP standards. The problem is there's a lot of '_behind the scenes_' communication that occurs that translates the somewhat user-friendly dotted quad of an IP address into the downright cryptic 16 digit media access control address of the hardware itself. When something needs to send or receive packets over the network it has to know exactly which hardware addresses to use. There's no support in the protocol for more than one device to use the same IP address. Doing so can either cause immediate collisions and errors, or intermittent nonsense leading to mysterious timeout problems.
> 
> So first thing you *HAVE TO DO* is *STOP *using the same IP address for the phone and the tablet.
> 
> That this 'may have always worked' does not change the requirement. Lots of things done wrong get away with not immediately failing. With networking, however, you're asking for a LOT of trouble that way (especially when wireless is involved).
> 
> Let me be clear in what I'm saying, I'm talking about the IP addresses of the devices themselves (tablet and phone), NOT the IP address that they both use to communicate with another device being controlled.
> 
> For example, tablet and phone cannot both be on 192.168.1.123. They'd each have to use their *own* address. But once they're both on separate addresses they could both certainly attempt to communicate with OTHER devices (each with their own IP address). So the tablet on 192.168.1.123 and the phone on 192.168.1.231 could both be configured to control a receiver on 192.168.1.32. All numbers being just examples, of course.
> 
> Where you potentially run into complications is how the target devices handle being communicated with by multiple devices. Some equipment does not react well when more than one device tries to control it at the same time (or within a close timeframe). As in, both tablet and phone should not both try to send volume up/down commands to the receiver at the same time. The IP stack of some consumer electronics devices is not always robust enough to allow that to work reliably.
> 
> You can certainly run iRule on more than one device at a time, you just need to be sensible about how the devices being controlled will respond.





wkearney99 said:


> Remember, a device connecting to the network gets it's address for ALL applications running on it. Not just the iRule client software.


I don't think we're communicating. By referring to the IP address I am referring to the IP address of the iTach2 which I enter in iRule on the gateway setting of the phone and tablet iRule app and NOT the addresses my phone and tablet. I've tried to I explain this several times. Nevertheless I do not have iRule running on both devices at the same time so this discussion appears academic.....unless I've totally misunderstood how iRule works. I have encountered the situation when I cannot connect to the gateway and then realize iRule is also running on another device. When I close iRule the connection works.

Which brings about a larger issue. Clearly your mastery of telecommunications surpasses mine and I respect and appreciate your taking the time to try and help me. If I were going to summarize my experiences with iRule I would describe the product as very 'fiddly.' When putting the system together I had to read, re-read and re-re-read the documentation, examine threads here and watch the tutorials many times. I also asked questions at iRule, here and another site. 

While others might disagree I don't consider myself as particularly thick or dull-witted. I got everything running, had five different phones and tablets working, installed insteon lighting control over each of my home theater seats controlling them with iRule on my devices and then designed and implemented a system to control several fans over my exercise equipment with feed back indicating the speeds the fans were set to. I even got it working with my receiver and a streaming server. 

I then sold some tablets and was left with the Samsung Galaxy S4 and a 12" Samsung tablet. I never got around to re-designing the large Samsung tablet screen...the process of using a freeware package to create forty or fifty new re-sized buttons and import them into iRule online into my panels is mind-numbingly tedious. In any case they worked without any further action on my part until a few weeks ago when neither the phone or the tablet could connect to the gateway. As I mentioned the IP set into the gateway on the devices matches the IP address of the iTach2 server and iHelp sees the iTach2...and I NEVER have iRule running on both devices simultaneously.

Now here's the problem; once I walk away from actively developing panels and configuring my setup the knowledge starts to go stale. Further, I have no idea where to find and reset the individual IP addresses of the S4 or the Tablet. Moreover I've never needed to know them or where to find their IP addresses let alone how to get to my router to do the things you've suggested. All I wanted to do was control my AV devices from a single screen on my phone or table. At first it was a challenge and fun and immensely rewarding to see everything work; then it became drudgery. Now I'm not sure it's worth the time to re-re-learn all the items necessary to go back and fix it.

I really appreciate the time you all have taken to help, but with three Macs to maintain, my digital photography, genealogical research, daily cycling and maintaining a house there is no spare time to backtrack and get iRule up to snuff. Thanks again for your time.

Rich


----------



## Rich Gibson

wkearney99 said:


> You *MUST NOT* have multiple devices on the same network using the same IP address. It's not allowed, by TCP/IP standards. The problem is there's a lot of '_behind the scenes_' communication that occurs that translates the somewhat user-friendly dotted quad of an IP address into the downright cryptic 16 digit media access control address of the hardware itself. When something needs to send or receive packets over the network it has to know exactly which hardware addresses to use. There's no support in the protocol for more than one device to use the same IP address. Doing so can either cause immediate collisions and errors, or intermittent nonsense leading to mysterious timeout problems.
> 
> So first thing you *HAVE TO DO* is *STOP *using the same IP address for the phone and the tablet.
> 
> That this 'may have always worked' does not change the requirement. Lots of things done wrong get away with not immediately failing. With networking, however, you're asking for a LOT of trouble that way (especially when wireless is involved).
> 
> Let me be clear in what I'm saying, I'm talking about the IP addresses of the devices themselves (tablet and phone), NOT the IP address that they both use to communicate with another device being controlled.
> 
> For example, tablet and phone cannot both be on 192.168.1.123. They'd each have to use their *own* address. But once they're both on separate addresses they could both certainly attempt to communicate with OTHER devices (each with their own IP address). So the tablet on 192.168.1.123 and the phone on 192.168.1.231 could both be configured to control a receiver on 192.168.1.32. All numbers being just examples, of course.
> 
> Where you potentially run into complications is how the target devices handle being communicated with by multiple devices. Some equipment does not react well when more than one device tries to control it at the same time (or within a close timeframe). As in, both tablet and phone should not both try to send volume up/down commands to the receiver at the same time. The IP stack of some consumer electronics devices is not always robust enough to allow that to work reliably.
> 
> You can certainly run iRule on more than one device at a time, you just need to be sensible about how the devices being controlled will respond.





wkearney99 said:


> Remember, a device connecting to the network gets it's address for ALL applications running on it. Not just the iRule client software.


I don't think we're communicating. By referring to the IP address I am referring to the IP address of the iTach2 which I enter in iRule on the gateway setting of the phone and tablet iRule app and NOT the addresses my phone and tablet. I've tried to I explain this several times. Nevertheless I do not have iRule running on both devices at the same time so this discussion appears academic.....unless I've totally misunderstood how iRule works and how android devices' IP address are set. I have encountered the situation when I cannot connect to the gateway and then realize iRule is also running on another device. When I close iRule on the 2nd the 1st one's connection works.

Which brings about a larger issue. Clearly your mastery of telecommunications surpasses mine and I respect and appreciate your taking the time to try and help me. The technical requirements you've described may be second nature to you but this along with mastering the ins and out of iRule can be mind-boggling. If I were going to summarize my experiences with iRule I would describe the product as extremely 'fiddly.' When putting the system together I had to read, re-read and re-re-read the documentation, post questions in threads here and watch the tutorials many times. I also asked questions at iRule, and another site. 

While others might disagree I don't consider myself as particularly thick or dull-witted. I got everything running, had five different phones and tablets working, installed insteon lighting control over each of my home theater seats controlling them with iRule on my devices and then designed and implemented a system to control several fans over my exercise equipment with feed back indicating the speeds the fans were set to. I even got iRule working with my receiver and a streaming server. 

I then sold some tablets and was left with the Samsung Galaxy S4 and a 12" Samsung tablet. I never got around to re-designing the large Samsung tablet screen...the process of using a freeware package to create forty or fifty new re-sized buttons and import them into iRule online into my panels is mind-numbingly tedious. In any case they worked without any further action on my part until a few weeks ago when neither the phone or the tablet could connect to the gateway. As I mentioned the IP set into the gateway space on the devices' iRule settings matches the IP address of the iTach2 server and iHelp sees the iTach2...and I NEVER have iRule running on both devices simultaneously.

Now here's the problem; once I walk away from actively developing panels and configuring my setup the knowledge starts to go stale. Further, I have no idea where to find and reset the individual IP addresses of the S4 or the Tablet. Moreover I've never needed to know them or where to find their IP addresses let alone how to get to my router to do the things you've suggested. All I want to do is control my AV devices from a single screen on my phone or tablet. At first it was a challenge and fun and immensely rewarding to see everything work; then it became drudgery. Now I'm not sure it's worth the time to re-re-learn all the items necessary to go back just to fix it.

I really appreciate the time you all have taken to help, but with three Macs to maintain, my digital photography, genealogical research, daily cycling and maintaining a house there is no spare time to backtrack and get iRule up to snuff. Thanks again and I apologize for taking for your time.

Rich


----------



## wkearney99

Yes, configuring custom screens like iRule can definitely be tedious. I've often debated just paying someone else to wade through it. Trouble is it's hard to determine if that "someone else" is really going to be capable of configuring all of it to my liking. Or at least competently. I've run more than one situation in the past where someone doing such work took entirely brain-dead approaches to solving problems. Often ending up with a mish-mash of really badly configured settings.

Right, so it appears that your client devices (the ones running iRule) are NOT using the same IP address. I figured as much but your subsequent message seemed to say the opposite. Good. Now it's a matter of the different iRule clients making a blocking connection to the SAME gateway. Yes?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Can a drawer be used for gesture commands that do not work unless the drawer is open?

I have a heads up DVR panel that links from my directv main panel. I use this when using DVR playback. Swipe right is FFx3, left RRx3, tap plays, swipe down does a 2min skip, etc. I thought it would be nice to access this functionality directly from the main panel with a drawer that opens around 75%. 

I created one but didn't get it to work as I had hoped. No commands were sent. I'd this not supported or did I set it up incorrectly?


----------



## Steve Goff

SeldomSeen31 said:


> Can a drawer be used for gesture commands that do not work unless the drawer is open?
> 
> I have a heads up DVR panel that links from my directv main panel. I use this when using DVR playback. Swipe right is FFx3, left RRx3, tap plays, swipe down does a 2min skip, etc. I thought it would be nice to access this functionality directly from the main panel with a drawer that opens around 75%.
> 
> I created one but didn't get it to work as I had hoped. No commands were sent. I'd this not supported or did I set it up incorrectly?



I can't answer your question, but you could have a second panel devoted to gestures. For me it is easier to swipe to and from a second panel than it is to open and close a drawer.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Steve Goff said:


> I can't answer your question, but you could have a second panel devoted to gestures. For me it is easier to swipe to and from a second panel than it is to open and close a drawer.


Yes, that is the way I have it now and it works fine. 

I just did a panel remodel and added drawers for sources and volume. I thought a drawer for heads up control would be a nice addition.


----------



## thebland

SAMSUNG BLU RAY DISCRETE IR CODES?? Are they available? Where?

Thanks!


----------



## osupike99

thebland said:


> SAMSUNG BLU RAY DISCRETE IR CODES?? Are they available? Where?
> 
> Thanks!


Discrete codes for what? Power? If so, then answer is NO, power toggle only. Faux discrete power on is Play then Stop. Power Off is Play, Stop, Power Toggle.


----------



## thebland

osupike99 said:


> Discrete codes for what? Power? If so, then answer is NO, power toggle only. Faux discrete power on is Play then Stop. Power Off is Play, Stop, Power Toggle.


That's what I need
Thanks!


----------



## thebland

*Panels question*

How do I 'hide' unused panels from iRule builder from showing up on my device? 

Some devices show all panels from iRule Builder while on the 'panels' page while other devices show only a few.

How do I remove unused panels so they don't show on the device when in the 'Panels' screen (but keep them in iRule builder)?

Thanks!


----------



## Gator99

Select your panel I.e. Music and on the bottom left look for hidden option

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry M

Is there a way to control an Amazon Fire Stick yet? I thought maybe there was a chance since the iOS Fire TV app works well on my iPad, thus it must be able to take an IP control???


----------



## thebland

*HOW DO I CONVERT A Label to a link / or make a custom button?*

I have an AURO 3D surround mode. There is no button for it in images. 
Currently, I have a label for AURO (see below) with a command attached to activate it - but I'd like to create a link for it so as to take me to a new page 
as there are AURO options available to further adjust its impact. How best to do that?

(1) Create a custom button and link it to another page or (2) link this label I have to another page (not sure how to do that - is this possible)?

Or how do I make a custom button or overlay a label into a blank button? Then I can convert to link to a second page.

Below is a pic of my page with the Auro 'Label' with command attached.

Thanks!


----------



## Frank Derks

Under More-actions there is a link command. Drag and drop it on your label and configure the properties to link to the desired page3.


----------



## thebland

Frank Derks said:


> Under More-actions there is a link command. Drag and drop it on your label and configure the properties to link to the desired page3.


That was it! Thanks!


----------



## thebland

*VARIABLES QUESTION:*

I have set up label to change names using variables widget for surround modes. It functions great. But is there a way to clear the selections to a default surround mode after I power down the system and restart it?

For example, I have my default surround mode as AURO 3D. However, I set up variables that when other mode buttons are selected (like PLL IIX, Neo X, etc), I can see the name of the current mode in the variable label. But the variable label seems to stay on last selected mode even if I log out and log back into iRule. Is there a command I can set to get back to the default, so it always starts out at AURO 3D (or whatever) when I power the system up?

Thanks!!


----------



## eatenbacktolife

thebland said:


> *VARIABLES QUESTION:*
> 
> I have set up label to change names using variables widget for surround modes. It functions great. But is there a way to clear the selections to a default surround mode after I power down the system and restart it?
> 
> For example, I have my default surround mode as AURO 3D. However, I set up variables that when other mode buttons are selected (like PLL IIX, Neo X, etc), I can see the name of the current mode in the variable label. But the variable label seems to stay on last selected mode even if I log out and log back into iRule. Is there a command I can set to get back to the default, so it always starts out at AURO 3D (or whatever) when I power the system up?
> 
> Thanks!!


Set a variable on your "system off" button to set that label. You can also set a variable on a page entrance. 


Ideally, if you can get feedback from this device that's the way to do it; so the label actually reads the surround mode and not just a button press.


----------



## thebland

eatenbacktolife said:


> Set a variable on your "system off" button to set that label. You can also set a variable on a page entrance.
> 
> 
> Ideally, if you can get feedback from this device that's the way to do it; so the label actually reads the surround mode and not just a button press.


No feedback for such. But will do in the OFF macro.
Thanks!


----------



## Bexar

[email protected]$k... so I purchased irule a year ago and set some hardware and software up temporarily as proof of concept. Time Warner Scientific Atlanta cable box(IR), OppoBDP83(IR), SonySTR-5300es(IR), Sharp844LE tv(wireless network) controlled with an Iphone 4S at the time. Nothing fancy but I had it working at the time, I put it away and am just now coming back to it.

I have since replaced cable box with Time Warner Samsung model and have an Iphone6.

Problem, I can not get my Iphone app to sync, I keep getting a "Failed to authenticate, please check your login username and password. What am I missing?

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## NGiovas

Bexar said:


> [email protected]$k... so I purchased irule a year ago and set some hardware and software up temporarily as proof of concept. Time Warner Scientific Atlanta cable box(IR), OppoBDP83(IR), SonySTR-5300es(IR), Sharp844LE tv(wireless network) controlled with an Iphone 4S at the time. Nothing fancy but I had it working at the time, I put it away and am just now coming back to it.
> 
> I have since replaced cable box with Time Warner Samsung model and have an Iphone6.
> 
> Problem, I can not get my Iphone app to sync, I keep getting a "Failed to authenticate, please check your login username and password. What am I missing?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shane


I had the same issue. If you are logging in using your Google ID, you have to assign a unique app login through Google. Go to Google through a web browser and select to create a new app login. You will use the same username along with the password they provide for iRule.


----------



## Bexar

NGiovas said:


> I had the same issue. If you are logging in using your Google ID, you have to assign a unique app login through Google. Go to Google through a web browser and select to create a new app login. You will use the same username along with the password they provide for iRule.



Thank You! yep google has a setting that will block "unverified" or "risky" apps, a setting exists within google that allows these apps.


----------



## thebland

*GARAGE DOOR OPENERS*: Contact Closure? Do garage doors open and close using contact closure when using the wall mounted, wired switch in the garage? I have Genie doors and would like to control them.

Would iRule using the ITACH IP2CC, specifically designed for contact closure switching?

*ALSO*, can the i-Tach be set up to give me feedback to know if the doors are open or closed?











Thanks!


----------



## mdavej

Yep. Just put yours in parallel and make it momentary, not maintained.


----------



## Ryan Rosser Byorick

Can anyone point me to an earlier post or provided some advise regarding using iRule with a Grafik Eye QSGRJ-6P and QSE-CI-NWK-E. I have been using iRule successfully for several months on regular devices (via GC-100). I just bought my Grafik Eye and the Ethernet adapter. Using the Lutron IPConfig tool, it is recognizing that the Grafik Eye is connected on my network. In iRule though, when I go to try to configure the device it only seems to allow me to assign it to the GC-100 which it isn't directly connected to. How do I get thing working?


----------



## thebland

mdavej said:


> Yep. Just put yours in parallel and make it momentary, not maintained.


Feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## Gator99

Ryan Rosser Byorick said:


> Can anyone point me to an earlier post or provided some advise regarding using iRule with a Grafik Eye QSGRJ-6P and QSE-CI-NWK-E. I have been using iRule successfully for several months on regular devices (via GC-100). I just bought my Grafik Eye and the Ethernet adapter. Using the Lutron IPConfig tool, it is recognizing that the Grafik Eye is connected on my network. In iRule though, when I go to try to configure the device it only seems to allow me to assign it to the GC-100 which it isn't directly connected to. How do I get thing working?



Ryan - I just installed this same setup for a friend, but we didn't use iRule for the control, after looking at the iRule builder, there seems to be NO IP commands available so that is your first and real problem. Have you submitted this question over at the iRule forums?

I am not saying I know how to do this, but in the past I needed a IP code that wasn't in their database and I used Wireshark to "sniff" the packets sent and after alot of work found what I needed although the admins at iRule were very helpful.

Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

thebland said:


> *GARAGE DOOR OPENERS*: Contact Closure? Do garage doors open and close using contact closure when using the wall mounted, wired switch in the garage? I have Genie doors and would like to control them.
> 
> Would iRule using the ITACH IP2CC, specifically designed for contact closure switching?
> 
> *ALSO*, can the i-Tach be set up to give me feedback to know if the doors are open or closed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I use a gc-100-12 with contact closure to control my garage doors. I ran a cat5 cable from my equipment rack and used 4 of the wires to wire in to my 2 garage door buttons on the wall. Works great. The global cache relay device in the builder is what I am using. I've found that sending the ON command followed by a .8 second delay and then the OFF command and then another .8 delay and the OFF command again ensures that all works well. A few times before adding that second OFF command the contact closure stuck ON, which was like holding the garage door button down, this prevented my garage door from functioning with my regular RF remote in my car. Haven't had a problem since adding it.

Feedback isn't possible. There is a query command, but I believe it will only tell you if the contact closure is ON or OFF which doesn't really tell you if your garage door is open or closed.

I use Tasker on my Android phone to launch iRule when within range of my home WiFi. When I'm walking back home from the park with my kids I just pull out my phone and there is my iRule garage door home panel, press the number 1 button and up goes the door. It's great only having to take my phone with me going places, no more keys or spare garage door opener. 

I have no experience with it, but I do use other insteon devices with iRule, they have a garage door kit that would provide feedback if I it works as their other devices do. If you have other lighting and automation needs that might be something to look in to. You could also add a cheap IP camera which is something I've thought of doing and get visual confirmation that the door is open or closed.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## triplejs15

SeldomSeen31 said:


> I have no experience with it, but I do use other insteon devices with iRule, they have a garage door kit that would provide feedback if I it works as their other devices do. If you have other lighting and automation needs that might be something to look in to. You could also add a cheap IP camera which is something I've thought of doing and get visual confirmation that the door is open or closed.
> 
> Good luck with your project.


In your installation did you wire the GC in series to the wall buttons ?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

triplejs15 said:


> In your installation did you wire the GC in series to the wall buttons ?


I am far from an electrician so instead of saying yes or no here I will tell you exactly how I wired it. If I had to guess, I would say conceptually that it is wired in parallel. From GC-100 I have the orange and orange striped wires from the cat5 wire run to garage door button 1. I pulled it off the wall and added the orange and orange striped wires to the wires that were already there running from the garage door motor to the wall button. I used the green and green striped wires to do the same on my second garage door button. At the gc-100, I used the included wire terminals to connect the orange set to relay 1 and the green set to relay 2. I have 2 buttons on my "Garage" panel and each triggers the desired relay, the button on the wall of the garage blinks just as if I pressed it by hand.


----------



## mdavej

thebland said:


> Feedback?
> 
> Thanks!


Hmm, I guess I would install my own limit switch at the top of travel on one side rail. I did something like that for a laser parking system in mine (high-tech hanging tennis ball replacement). I don't know if you can get up/down status from the motor or not. Would have to see the drawings.


----------



## Ryan Rosser Byorick

Gator99 said:


> Ryan - I just installed this same setup for a friend, but we didn't use iRule for the control, after looking at the iRule builder, there seems to be NO IP commands available so that is your first and real problem. Have you submitted this question over at the iRule forums?
> 
> I am not saying I know how to do this, but in the past I needed a IP code that wasn't in their database and I used Wireshark to "sniff" the packets sent and after alot of work found what I needed although the admins at iRule were very helpful.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more helpful.


Gator99 - what software were you using to control the Grafik Eye? Good idea on the Wireshark, I've used that at work - just not sure if I have the time to go that crazy with it. Seems like controlling via IR might be my least time intensive.


----------



## Gator99

Ryan I used IR with a harmony ultimate remote works great

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glimmie

thebland said:


> *GARAGE DOOR OPENERS*: Contact Closure? Do garage doors open and close using contact closure when using the wall mounted, wired switch in the garage? I have Genie doors and would like to control them.
> 
> Would iRule using the ITACH IP2CC, specifically designed for contact closure switching?
> 
> *ALSO*, can the i-Tach be set up to give me feedback to know if the doors are open or closed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Most garage door openers use a simple contact closure, a door bell button. If yours has two wires going to the button, that's probably the case. If you have some fancy keypad, it may be more sophisticated.

For a two wire button system, just wire the Itach relay in parallel with the manual button. It doesn't matter which wire is which. The Itach is a dry relay.

The Itach shown will work with a contact closure based system. As for feedback, the GC100 has a way of getting feedback through an IR port. I don't know if this Itach can accept a contact closure input?

NOTE: Feedback or door position is possible and cheap to implement!

If you can't directly interface to the opener, you can always mount a magnetic alarm switch on the garage door and jamb and just wire that sensor to an Itach input.

I would call the Itach people and ask how they do contact closure input (sensing) on the newer models. They do have good tech support.

FWEIW, I do my contact closure sensing through a DIY box that sits on the house network. IOW, my own version of the Itach.


----------



## pc8888

Is it just me that irule iphone app now showing banner ads at the bottom after today's update?

I am very upset that a paid app doing that.


----------



## Gator99

pc8888 said:


> Is it just me that irule iphone app now showing banner ads at the bottom after today's update?
> 
> I am very upset that a paid app doing that.


Checked their forums, try logging out and back in that seems to fix for some but not all.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Rosser Byorick

pc8888 said:


> Is it just me that irule iphone app now showing banner ads at the bottom after today's update?
> 
> I am very upset that a paid app doing that.


Yes!!! Me too, just started today. I thought maybe I had some kind of pop up virus on my Samsung Tab.


----------



## mborner

pc8888 said:


> Is it just me that irule iphone app now showing banner ads at the bottom after today's update?
> 
> I am very upset that a paid app doing that.


Yes, me too. Logging out, then back in, seemed to have worked.


----------



## d_c

I was unable to sync with the new update along with a lot of other people from what I read over a the iRule help desk - most of whom are pissed! Won't sync even with the less secure settings enabled in Google, updated version on phone in app, and restarts. The only way to get it to work is to log in to GooglePlus and share your "circle of friends" and email addresses with Google. Lame.


----------



## thebland

Glimmie said:


> Most garage door openers use a simple contact closure, a door bell button. If yours has two wires going to the button, that's probably the case. If you have some fancy keypad, it may be more sophisticated.
> 
> For a two wire button system, just wire the Itach relay in parallel with the manual button. It doesn't matter which wire is which. The Itach is a dry relay.
> 
> The Itach shown will work with a contact closure based system. As for feedback, the GC100 has a way of getting feedback through an IR port. I don't know if this Itach can accept a contact closure input?
> 
> NOTE: Feedback or door position is possible and cheap to implement!
> 
> If you can't directly interface to the opener, you can always mount a magnetic alarm switch on the garage door and jamb and just wire that sensor to an Itach input.
> 
> I would call the Itach people and ask how they do contact closure input (sensing) on the newer models. They do have good tech support.
> 
> FWEIW, I do my contact closure sensing through a DIY box that sits on the house network. IOW, my own version of the Itach.


OK. Good to know. Nothing fancy. 2 wires. In thinking about this, my security system can send texts if the doors are open or closed - so there's my feedback. Should be easy. Thanks!


----------



## osupike99

thebland said:


> Feedback?
> 
> Thanks!


You need IR iTach with Sensor to get the feedback. What I do is have a foscam PTZ camera in the garage that shows me 2-way feedback .


----------



## thebland

osupike99 said:


> You need IR iTach with Sensor to get the feedback. What I do is have a foscam PTZ camera in the garage that shows me 2-way feedback .


Good point. Actually,I have cameras going in next week and I can see the doors!

Thanks!


----------



## osupike99

thebland said:


> Good point. Actually,I have cameras going in next week and I can see the doors!
> 
> Thanks!


Works real well. I have the camera module and right below it is the Open/Close button.


Alex


----------



## Axel

To launch the iOS apps Pandora and Spotify directly out of iRule I use these url scheme commands: 
Pandora://http://
Spotify://http://

I was wondering if there were any commands for launching:
a) Amazon Music
b) Oppo's MediaControl

____
Axel


----------



## Bexar

Axel said:


> To launch the iOS apps Pandora and Spotify directly out of iRule I use these url scheme commands:
> Pandora://http://
> Spotify://http://
> 
> I was wondering if there were any commands for launching:
> a) Amazon Music
> b) Oppo's MediaControl
> 
> ____
> Axel


Pardon me, for I am an idiot, but what do you mean by launch IOS apps directly out of iRule? Do you not have to leave iRule? Pics or video(video would be especially helpful) to help a moron?


----------



## Gator99

Bexar said:


> Pardon me, for I am an idiot, but what do you mean by launch IOS apps directly out of iRule? Do you not have to leave iRule? Pics or video(video would be especially helpful) to help a moron?


Bexar that is exactly what that does, it launches the apps on phone from within irule, but it does leave irule for the app you choose

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bexar

Gator99 said:


> Bexar that is exactly what that does, it launches the apps on phone from within irule, but it does leave irule for the app you choose
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ok, gotcha. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## NicksHitachi

DO NOT UPDATE IPAD 1 TO NEWEST UPDATE VERSION.

The latest update has completely broken the app for me on an ipad 1. It worked flawless before.

I have deleted and completely reinstalled and still same problem. The irule insignia comes up, then app crashes.

WTF!

UPDATE: Its a known issue that they broke the app for IPAD1. Silly that a software company would roll out an update that completely breaks the app. So much for beta testing and validating software guess thats too difficult or expensive, better to break the app for paying customers and have them wait for you to fix it.


----------



## WestCoastD

I'm setting-up a brand-new Oppo BDP-105 BluRay MediaPlayer in my system, which I will use iRule to control.

Which control method is best for BDP-105, RS232 or IR Control? Or does it not matter?

I'm using a Global Cachet GC-100-6 Network Adapter


----------



## Steve Goff

WestCoastD said:


> I'm setting-up a brand-new Oppo BDP-105 BluRay MediaPlayer in my system, which I will use iRule to control.
> 
> Which control method is best for BDP-105, RS232 or IR Control? Or does it not matter?
> 
> I'm using a Global Cachet GC-100-6 Network Adapter



I use IR into the back IR port, which works great for me.


----------



## jimim

you guys that want to setup garage doors. telguard has a garage module that you can control in hai, vera, and a ton of other automation hardware. it pretty much shows up as a on off switch but the nice thing is it has a magnetic contact for feedback to know if the door is open and closed. i didn't grab one yet cause it's winter. in the spring i'm going to bring it into vera and then over to irule.

jim


----------



## Bexar

WestCoastD said:


> I'm setting-up a brand-new Oppo BDP-105 BluRay MediaPlayer in my system, which I will use iRule to control.
> 
> Which control method is best for BDP-105, RS232 or IR Control? Or does it not matter?
> 
> I'm using a Global Cachet GC-100-6 Network Adapter


I am currently setting up my 105 as well. I have NOT been able to maintain a stable IP connection, I had it working and is disconnected and have not been able to get it to reconnect. RS232 via a serial cable and itach ip2sl has been stable, however, the support and documentation for it is lacking. I have hope though, Paul J. Nederveen on this thread emailed me an rs232 command and feedback file yesterday that he has created and looks promising. To be fair though he sent it to me with a caveat(he has not fully implemented it either). Last night I tested the power on/off commands as well as a couple of feedbacks and they worked perfectly.

https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/t..._blu_ray_ip_addressable_through_the_irule_app

Cheers


----------



## Axel

WestCoastD said:


> I'm setting-up a brand-new Oppo BDP-105 BluRay MediaPlayer in my system, which I will use iRule to control.
> 
> Which control method is best for BDP-105, RS232 or IR Control? Or does it not matter?
> 
> I'm using a Global Cachet GC-100-6 Network Adapter


I have been using RS232 control with feedback for my 103D. It has been rock solid.

There used to be some severe IP protocol issues, which may or may not been resolved by now. 
_____
Axel


----------



## WestCoastD

Bexar said:


> I am currently setting up my 105 as well. I have been able to maintain a stable IP connection, I had it working and is disconnected and have not been able to get it to reconnect. RS232 via a serial cable and itach ip2sl has been stable, however, the support and documentation for it is lacking





Axel said:


> I have been using RS232 control with feedback for my 103D. It has been rock solid.
> 
> There used to be some severe IP protocol issues, which may or may not been resolved by now


interesting, thanks for your comments. If RS232 has exhibited issues (ie. IP Protocol", etc.,...), past or present, why would'nt you just use the "IR IN" port instead? Seems it would provide more solid function?


----------



## mdavej

RS232 and IP are not related. Also, you can't get feedback from IR, hence another advantage of RS232.


----------



## Axel

WestCoastD said:


> interesting, thanks for your comments. If RS232 has exhibited issues (ie. IP Protocol", etc.,...), past or present, why would'nt you just use the "IR IN" port instead? Seems it would provide more solid function?


To clarify, I have been using an RS232 connection and this w/o issues.

IR connections do not provide feedback, which is very important to me.
____
Axel


----------



## pjneder

Bexar said:


> I am currently setting up my 105 as well. I have NOT been able to maintain a stable IP connection, I had it working and is disconnected and have not been able to get it to reconnect. RS232 via a serial cable and itach ip2sl has been stable, however, the support and documentation for it is lacking. I have hope though, Paul J. Nederveen on this thread emailed me an rs232 command and feedback file yesterday that he has created and looks promising. To be fair though he sent it to me with a caveat(he has not fully implemented it either). Last night I tested the power on/off commands as well as a couple of feedbacks and they worked perfectly.
> 
> https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/t..._blu_ray_ip_addressable_through_the_irule_app
> 
> Cheers


Yep, that was me working with Bexar. There are just a few query and feedback commands that I have not implemented but would be very easy to do should someone want them.

Here is what I request on this thread in case you are willing to do it. Please make a polite report about the problems with their RS232 implementation and docs. You can send e-mail to [email protected]. If they see enough reports then maybe they will fix it on a future release. Here are my primary complaints.

1. Update Uxx messages (i.e. UAT) do NOT always contain the same info as the Qxx messages. Prime example is UAT which reports audio type such as TRUE-HD, the QAT response is just DD.
2. UPL and QPL statuses do not match, are not reported correctly and are incorrectly documented
3. Request for a QUD command which would result in a resend of Uxx messages if you implemented a screen using Uxx feedbacks.
4. Discrete commands to select which time code is reported in the UTC update. Now I have a complicated conditional loop to change the UTC reporting message.

Please consider putting some pressure on Oppo to fix this. Do this BECAUSE the RS232 is rock solid and very easy to use in iRule. IP control on the Oppo is a mess and IR, while reliable, is limited in function.

Paul


----------



## Bexar

Good to see you on this thread Paul.

Last night I watched a netflix show through my 105 launching it all with an activity link. Powered on, launched netflix, used the cursor and entry buttons, fast forward, rewind, pause, stop, play and power off., All BDP-105 commands using Paul's BDP rs232 command file. I have not done much in the way of feedbacks yet, aside from a couple Paul help me set up on a test panel, which worked perfectly.

Has anyone had netflix connectivity issues? I only ask because the IP control is so wonky, yet the netflix seemed solid. I have only had my 105 going on a week, I have watched 3 netflix movies/shows on two separate occasions without issue.

I can not thank Paul enough.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

I haven't tried IP control of my Oppo 103D but RS-232 is solid. For complete feedback (including time stamps every second) remember that you first have to enable "verbose" mode 3 on the Oppo, which you can only do by sending the appropriate RS-232 command (#SVM 3).


----------



## Bexar

So I mucked up my drawers, they are still listed as panels but when I open them on my iphone6 the left and right are blank. The bottom is still their. I was trying to copy a panel and deleted one of the drawers I wanted to replace. How do I get them back? I don't want to screw it up anymore. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## osupike99

Bexar said:


> So I mucked up my drawers, they are still listed as panels but when I open them on my iphone6 the left and right are blank. The bottom is still their. I was trying to copy a panel and deleted one of the drawers I wanted to replace. How do I get them back? I don't want to screw it up anymore. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shane


Do you have the drawers pointed to the right panel and page?

https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/709780

https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/709594


----------



## Bexar

osupike99 said:


> Do you have the drawers pointed to the right panel and page?
> 
> https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/709780
> 
> https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/709594


Got it, Thank You!


----------



## Bexar

As an update I have been using pjneder's rs232 codes with out any issues so far. I did add a Home button as well that I got straight from Oppo's RS232 doc, worked with-out issue. 

FYI: I learned that you need to allow several seconds after power on for input switching commands to be stable.


----------



## WestCoastD

I'm setting up an AV system: 
1. Marantz AV8802 surround pre-amp processor 
2. Oppo BDP-105 BluRay/Media player 
3. Sony SCD-XA5400ES SACD/CD player 
4. Sony RDRHX715 DVD Recorder/Hard Drive 
5. Toshiba D-VR610 DVD/VCR 
6. TiVo Roamio-Plus Cable Receiver/DVR 

Purchased a GC-100-6 Adapter, and an assortment of GC IR Emitters (single and dual). 

My first question, since I'm just installing hardware, is: 
[A] When installing IR Emitter should the head(s) be positioned (literally) directly over the device' remote sensor zone (stuck on front-panel face-plate)? 
* Or should the emitter head be positioned on the shelf floor, in-front, and below the device, in-line with the remote sensor? 

Once physical placement is complete system will be mostly unaccessible. 

Appreciate your help here. 

Dave*


----------



## mdavej

Either way is fine. I typically put it right on top of the sensor if I need isolation from other identical devices or am tight on space or if it looks nicer. I put them out in front if I want to hit several devices at once. For example, I have 7 devices in my rack, but only need 3 blasters to reach them all. Angle isn't too critical unless you have a really finicky device like an Xbox.

The main thing to keep in mind is that a blaster is essentially a tiny IR LED flashlight that works like visible light. Whatever the light can reach will be controlled just fine. I'd start with as few blasters as possible and add/move them as needed.


----------



## RParkerMU

Has anyone gotten the HomeWorx / Mediasonic HW180STB working with iRule? I'm struggling capturing the IR commands via the Global Cache IP2IR.


----------



## osupike99

RParkerMU said:


> Has anyone gotten the HomeWorx / Mediasonic HW180STB working with iRule? I'm struggling capturing the IR commands via the Global Cache IP2IR.


What version of iLearn are you using? Best one to use is 2.4



Alex


----------



## mdavej

RParkerMU said:


> Has anyone gotten the HomeWorx / Mediasonic HW180STB working with iRule? I'm struggling capturing the IR commands via the Global Cache IP2IR.


If iRule can import pronto hex, I can post it. Let me know which version since 2015 models are different than earlier ones. Both are NEC1 protocol which should be very easy to learn.


----------



## RParkerMU

osupike99 said:


> What version of iLearn are you using? Best one to use is 2.4
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


I believe I'm using 2.0.6.0, which I recently downloaded from GlobalCache.


----------



## RParkerMU

mdavej said:


> If iRule can import pronto hex, I can post it. Let me know which version since 2015 models are different than earlier ones. Both are NEC1 protocol which should be very easy to learn.



iRule can use Pronto Hex, and I believe I have the 2015 HW180STB. I would be grateful if you could upload the codes you have.


----------



## mdavej

Here are both, just in case:

2015


Spoiler






Code:


nec1_D0F0: Hold
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F3: Audio
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F4: Skip-
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F5: Exit
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F6: Up Arrow / CH+
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F7: Skip+
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F8: Stop
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F11: Goto
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F12: 9
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F13: CC
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F14: Timer
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F15: 0
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F16: 3
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F17: Last CH
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F18: Record
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F20: 6
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F21: EPG
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F22: Down arrow / CH-
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F23: USB
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F25: Mute
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F26: Select
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F27: Right arrow / Vol+
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F67: Repeat
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F68: FFWD
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F70: Menu
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F71: REW
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F72: Pause
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F75: Play
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F76: 8
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F78: Info
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F79: 7
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F80: 2
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F83: 1
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F84: 5
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F86: Guide
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F87: 4
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F90: Power
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D0F91: Left arrow / VOL-
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C





Pre-2015


Spoiler






Code:


nec1_D204S29F0: Power
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F1: Mute
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F2: Menu
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F3: Exit
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F4: OK
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F5: Up arrow / CH+
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F6: Down arrow / CH-
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F7: Left arrow / VOL+
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F: Right arrow / VOL-
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F9: Program Guide
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F10: USB
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F16: 0
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F17: 1
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F18: 2
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F19: 3
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F20: 4
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F21: 5
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F22: 6
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F23: 7
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F24: 8
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F25: 9
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F26: Recall
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F27: Goto / -
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F32: Info
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F33: Fav
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F34: CC
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F35: Audio
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F36: Play
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F37: Pause
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F38: Stop
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F39: Hold
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F40: Prev
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F41: Next
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F42: REW
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C

nec1_D204S29F43: FFWD
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C


----------



## RParkerMU

mdavej said:


> Here are both, just in case:
> 
> 2015
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nec1_D0F0: Hold
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F3: Audio
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F4: Skip-
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F5: Exit
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F6: Up Arrow / CH+
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F7: Skip+
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F8: Stop
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F11: Goto
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F12: 9
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F13: CC
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F14: Timer
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F15: 0
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F16: 3
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F17: Last CH
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F18: Record
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F20: 6
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F21: EPG
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F22: Down arrow / CH-
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F23: USB
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F25: Mute
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F26: Select
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F27: Right arrow / Vol+
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F67: Repeat
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F68: FFWD
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F70: Menu
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F71: REW
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F72: Pause
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F75: Play
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F76: 8
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F78: Info
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F79: 7
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F80: 2
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F83: 1
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F84: 5
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F86: Guide
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F87: 4
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F90: Power
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D0F91: Left arrow / VOL-
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-2015
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nec1_D204S29F0: Power
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F1: Mute
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F2: Menu
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F3: Exit
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F4: OK
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F5: Up arrow / CH+
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F6: Down arrow / CH-
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F7: Left arrow / VOL+
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F: Right arrow / VOL-
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F9: Program Guide
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F10: USB
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F16: 0
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F17: 1
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F18: 2
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F19: 3
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F20: 4
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F21: 5
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F22: 6
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F23: 7
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F24: 8
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F25: 9
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F26: Recall
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F27: Goto / -
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F32: Info
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F33: Fav
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F34: CC
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F35: Audio
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F36: Play
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F37: Pause
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F38: Stop
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F39: Hold
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F40: Prev
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F41: Next
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F42: REW
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C
> 
> nec1_D204S29F43: FFWD
> 0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 05F7 015B 0057 0016 0E6C


Thank you mdavej. I'll give this a shot.


----------



## jimim

Is there ir codes in the builder for the little hd Comcast boxes? The hd digital converter box. Not the non hd version. Thanks. They use that nicer black Comcast remote.


----------



## WestCoastD

I'm setting up an AV system. Purchased a GC-100-6 Adapter, and an assortment of GC IR Emitters (single and dual), and mono cables. 

Question: I'm planning on interfacing my devices to network control (GC-100-6) as follows, just wondering if the following connection scheme is functional?:
1. Marantz AV8802 surround pre-amp processor 
2. Oppo BDP-105 BluRay/Media player 
3. Sony SCD-XA5400ES SACD/CD player 
4. Sony RDRHX715 DVD Recorder/Hard Drive 
5. Toshiba D-VR610 DVD/VCR 
6. TiVo Roamio-Plus Cable Receiver/DVR 

Appreciate your help here. 

Dave


----------



## cal87

WestCoastD said:


> I'm setting up an AV system. Purchased a GC-100-6 Adapter, and an assortment of GC IR Emitters (single and dual), and mono cables.
> 
> Question: I'm planning on interfacing my devices to network control (GC-100-6) as follows, just wondering if the following connection scheme is functional?:
> 1. Marantz AV8802 surround pre-amp processor
> 2. Oppo BDP-105 BluRay/Media player
> 3. Sony SCD-XA5400ES SACD/CD player
> 4. Sony RDRHX715 DVD Recorder/Hard Drive
> 5. Toshiba D-VR610 DVD/VCR
> 6. TiVo Roamio-Plus Cable Receiver/DVR
> 
> Appreciate your help here.
> 
> Dave


The Marantz should work with IP control
I believe the Oppo requires a special cable. When I called Oppo, they took my CC, and then sent it to me for free. This was for an earlier model, but I am guessing it is the same.
The others I do not know.


----------



## WestCoastD

cal87 said:


> The Marantz should work with IP control
> I believe the Oppo requires a special cable. When I called Oppo, they took my CC, and then sent it to me for free. This was for an earlier model, but I am guessing it is the same.
> The others I do not know.


thanks, I will contact Oppo to confirm control for BDP-105. I guess RS-232 would be an option as well?

I was told the TiVO DVR's (Roamio-Plus in my case) work fine with IP as well?


----------



## cal87

WestCoastD said:


> thanks, I will contact Oppo to confirm control for BDP-105. I guess RS-232 would be an option as well?
> 
> I was told the TiVO DVR's (Roamio-Plus in my case) work fine with IP as well?


IP or RS232 is the way to go if you can. I have long since moved on from IR emitters and direct IR connections.
The special cable was when I had the 83. They may have changed the configuration, so I would definitely check with them.
The GC-100 units can have problems with some devices over RS232 if you have one with older firmware. You have to send them back to GC to update, and probably not worth the cost if that is the case.


----------



## WestCoastD

cal87 said:


> IP or RS232 is the way to go if you can. I have long since moved on from IR emitters and direct IR connections.
> The special cable was when I had the 83. They may have changed the configuration, so I would definitely check with them.
> The GC-100 units can have problems with some devices over RS232 if you have one with older firmware. You have to send them back to GC to update, and probably not worth the cost if that is the case.


My GC-100-06 unit is brand-new (received one week ago), so would imagine up-to-date in regards to firmware. At this point I'm stuck with the GC-100-06, so I'm limited to (01) RS-232 INP/OUT, and (03) IR INP/OUT.

Once again, here are my options:
[A] Marantz AV8802 is brand-new and IP capable, or RS232, or direct IR control port
* Oppo BDP-105 has RS-232, or direct IR control port
[C] Sony SCD-XA5400ES has direct IR control port, or front panel IR sensor
[D] Sony RDRHX715 DVD Recorder/Hard Drive has only front panel IR sensor capability (old legacy device)
[E] Toshiba D-VR610 DVD/VCR Recorder has only front panel IR sensor capability (old legacy device)
[F] TiVO Roamio-Plus DVR/Cable Box has etherNET, or front panel IR sensor

My tentative connection scheme is (respectively):
[A] Marantz AV8802 -> IP control
 Oppo BDP-105 -> probably RS-232
[C] Sony SCD-XA5400ES -> direct IR control
[D] Sony RDRHX715 -> front panel IR Emitter control
[D] Toshiba D-VR610 -> front panel IR Emitter control
[F] TiVO Roamio-Plus -> IP control

Therefore this will require:
02- etherNET cables
01- dual IR Emitter
01- 3.5mm mono control cable
01- RS-232 cable

I would imagine this configuration should provide good control functionality. At this point I'm not purchasing any additional hardware/devices, my wife will kill me 

Thanks for your input. Any other suggestions are welcome*


----------



## RParkerMU

mdavej, the hex codes worked. I've got to play with changing channels but I'm good to go at this point. Can I share the codes on the iRule DB in case someone else is looking for them?


----------



## Frank Derks

cal87 said:


> IP or RS232 is the way to go if you can. I have long since moved on from IR emitters and direct IR connections.
> The special cable was when I had the 83. They may have changed the configuration, so I would definitely check with them.
> The GC-100 units can have problems with some devices over RS232 if you have one with older firmware. You have to send them back to GC to update, and probably not worth the cost if that is the case.


Oppo will work with RS232 very well giving many feedback options that you can use for further automization using variables and irule's if then logic.


----------



## mdavej

RParkerMU said:


> mdavej, the hex codes worked. I've got to play with changing channels but I'm good to go at this point. Can I share the codes on the iRule DB in case someone else is looking for them?


Glad to hear it. Share away.


----------



## WestCoastD

Frank Derks said:


> Oppo will work with RS232 very well giving many feedback options that you can use for further automization using variables and irule's if then logic.


thanks. Yeah, I communicated with Oppo tech-support, he recommended going with RS-232 operation (quote):
" we have found some IR transmitters are too hot, which will cause 
the player to no longer respond to any IR commands"(end-quote)

I assume he is implying the IR transmitters become too sensitive and tend to err in operation (irratic logic behavior)?

I will definitely go with RS232 operation on Oppo BDP-105 .

Otherwise, many of my other devices are limited direct IR or IR Emitter function, including:
[A] Sony SCD-XA5400ES: direct IR control port, or IR Emitter
* Sony RDRHX715 DVD Recorder/Hard Drive: direct IR control port, or IR Emitter
[C] Toshiba D-VR610 DVD/VCR Recorder: direct IR control port, or IR Emitter*


----------



## mdavej

WestCoastD said:


> thanks. Yeah, I communicated with Oppo tech-support, he recommended going with RS-232 operation (quote):
> " we have found some IR transmitters are too hot, which will cause
> the player to no longer respond to any IR commands"(end-quote)
> 
> I assume he is implying the IR transmitters become too sensitive and tend to err in operation (irratic logic behavior)?
> 
> I will definitely go with RS232 operation on Oppo BDP-105 .
> 
> Otherwise, many of my other devices are limited direct IR or IR Emitter function, including:
> [A] Sony SCD-XA5400ES: direct IR control port, or IR Emitter
> * Sony RDRHX715 DVD Recorder/Hard Drive: direct IR control port, or IR Emitter
> [C] Toshiba D-VR610 DVD/VCR Recorder: direct IR control port, or IR Emitter*


*Too hot means too bright. Think spotlight shining in your eyes. Overdrives the sensor circuit. Very rare, but possible I suppose, and very easy to fix with masking tape. I would not base my decision on that, rather on whether or not you want feedback.

You are correct on A, B and C.*


----------



## WestCoastD

mdavej said:


> Too hot means too bright. Think spotlight shining in your eyes. Overdrives the sensor circuit. Very rare, but possible I suppose, and very easy to fix with masking tape. I would not base my decision on that, rather on whether or not you want feedback


I see, thank you.

So, being new to control area, I'm trying to understand what's better functioning between direct IR control, or Emitter control? I guess it varies depending on the particular device?
At this point I have one device [A] that provides both options. The others, * & [C], provide only IR Emitter control.

[A] Sony SCD-XA5400ES: direct IR control port, or IR Emitter
 Sony RDRHX715 DVD Recorder/Hard Drive: IR Emitter only
[C] Toshiba D-VR610 DVD/VCR Recorder: IR Emitter only

thanks again*


----------



## mdavej

Doesn't really matter. If your device has a jack, may as well use it since that's immune to interference from other light sources. I'm 100% IR Emitters since it's easy, and I don't care about feedback from RS232. With IR ports, you have to figure out the correct voltage and wiring to make it work. I've never been concerned enough to go to the extra effort. You'll have to figure out what your GC outputs and what your Sony expects.


----------



## WestCoastD

mdavej said:


> Doesn't really matter. If your device has a jack, may as well use it since that's immune to interference from other light sources. I'm 100% IR Emitters since it's easy, and I don't care about feedback from RS232


good



mdavej said:


> With IR ports, you have to figure out the correct voltage and wiring to make it work. I've never been concerned enough to go to the extra effort. You'll have to figure out what your GC outputs and what your Sony expects.


I can analyze and figure I/O specs of the Sony.

Thank you..........


BTW: are you using a GC-100-XXX series adapter?


----------



## mdavej

WestCoastD said:


> BTW: are you using a GC-100-XXX series adapter?


I don't use iRule or any GC hardware. I'm only here out of curiosity and to post codes occasionally.


----------



## impmonkey

Anyone have any idea how this guy made his embedded sites show up ontop of the panel without a drawer. Like in the Nest page.




Thanks!


----------



## Gator99

Can't say for sure but a URL widget?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## javanpohl

Rant upcoming.

So the time has come where my Harmony remote appears to be dying and instead of putting together the code together for my own remote control app, since I don't currently have a lot of free time on my hands, I figured the signs were pointing to me shelling out the $50 or $100 for the iRule app (And possibly the extra $100 for one of the IR or RS232 network interfaces), which I assumed would be totally user-intuitive, easy-to-use, and otherwise totally worth $50 or $100. However, after trying out the iRule builder and app set up on my phone, I'm really damn curious what this $50 would be getting me.

I set up a handset and an activity. I set up my 3 associated devices on the app with their IP addresses in their respective gateways, yet when I go to that activity, nothing happens. It seems like there is a pretty damn steep learning curve to even setting up an activity much less customizing the whole thing. The builder and the app itself are not very intuitive and it seems like this would take an awful lot of trouble-shooting to get quite right. I mean, I added those devices and I don't even have a "device" button that pops up and shows me all the commands for that device. "TV-ON/OFF"... that right there would've let me know if it was actually controlling my TV or not! Instead I just had the one "watch movie" activity.

Anyhoo, I'm posting on here because I want to know if this is general consensus of most people that have tried iRule or am I just missing something obvious about what would make this a worthwhile purchase? I mean, it doesn't seem to me that this is a terribly difficult app/software idea here. I've got app remotes for 1) Plex hometheater, 2) my yamaha receiver, and 3) my samsung TV. Each app finds each respective device on the network and, BAM!, I go right into controlling it. Why am I having such a hard time finding an app that can find my A/V devices and do basic controls and macros AND be easy to set up? Seriously, am I completely missing something here? (Oh, and every other remote app I looked at on that sticky thread was not compatible with my device)

At any rate, I might continue tinkering with this but I just ordered a Harmony hub with remote for $100. I'll give that one a go. I can only assume it's about as easy to set-up as my older Harmony remote was.


----------



## Gator99

The learning curve is steep. No beating around the bush with that one. If you aren't willing to put several hours into just learning what iRule can do and more importantly how to do it then I would look elsewhere, however iRule is almost limitless on what you can achieve.

I have the harmony and use it in my living room and it will not take you more than 30 minutes to set up.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry M

IRule is pretty awful if you're looking for anything remotely intuitive. It takes a ton of time to setup. Nothing fancy in my setup, but I've now got pretty good control on my receiver via IP, projector via IP, BR player via IP, cable box, HTPC via IP, Aton DLA6

Would love to get mouse controls but I'll fight that battle another day. 

I wish IRule would get their act together and focus on the builder


----------



## deewan

Ohhhhhh goodie. This issue appears again after the latest iOS firmware update. Any chance it can be fixed in less than 3-4 months, unlike the last time? If it's going to be longer than a few months, I'll just load the old firmware on my iPad.









Or does anyone know of a quick fix besides the installing the old firmware?

First reported here. And then asked for a follow-up here.


----------



## hughesne

Ive just started messing with iRule this week. Got the advanced version and an itach flex to just play with IR devices, plan to add some serial devices. But first i was just trying to set up a new handset, a 6 plus. To start slow and ease into it, i just wanted to create a 2x3 grid of buttons taking up the whole screen. Created my buttons at 606x606 each, which should leave me ~200px at the top for a graphic. Added a left drawer for navigation items, hid the nav bar, added a few gestures to play with. All looks good in the builder preview. Sync with device. The buttons are all jumbled on top of each, none of the gestures work, left drawer doesnt pop out, nav bar still showing. Whats up with the builder/app and support? Really questioning if i should have gone this route, seems like the support is lacking. Im ok with the learning curve, but if simple layouts with no macros or device integration are causing me problems, how is this going to progress? Any suggestions?


----------



## Gator99

No real support except their forums and their tutorials, i highly suggest going through all of their videos and other written tutorials first before trying to build as it really isnt intuitive at first. Every single setting is there bit they all jave to. E set for each and every item you are manipulating.

http://www.iruleathome.com/support-content/tutorial-videos

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator99

Though I will add their forums are active with their development t team and they will assist

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hughesne

So i figured out the drawer, defaults to 0.00%.

Still trying to understand image size recommendations, hating this trial and error with the sizes. All the tutorials and guides just talk about background, which is simple.

No dice on gestures yet, probably something simple.


----------



## Gator99

Have never played with gestures. I know the 6+ is new ( android user here) but did you search for samples in the builder they should be scaled correctly if they exist, I would try them first before importing your own. Also I highly doubt they updated them for the 6/6+ but they do have Photoshop files for all their buttons in the builder on their site

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurfer

Larry M said:


> IRule is pretty awful if you're looking for anything remotely intuitive. It takes a ton of time to setup. Nothing fancy in my setup, but I've now got pretty good control on my receiver via IP, projector via IP, BR player via IP, cable box, HTPC via IP, Aton DLA6
> 
> Would love to get mouse controls but I'll fight that battle another day.
> 
> I wish IRule would get their act together and focus on the builder


I think iRule works great, love it!

Light years ahead of that junk Logitech crap; I wont let that garbage company anywhere near my home. GARBAGE!


----------



## Jim HTPC

I just went through their dealer training videos in 2 hours and took final test this morning; programming ipad to control their devices (in their office).

The "setup" does take some getting used to. When I attempted by trial and error I can see how one could become frustrated. Once you watch the tutorials, you get a sense on how it works. 

Just like all programming remotes. It takes time to learn. I'm not certain I will be selling Universal remote products anymore. I am extremely well versed with RS232 and TCP/IP so on that front this is light years ahead. I don't need to sell a box that locks up. I can make changes to customers remote on the fly. No more usb cables, or control boxes freezing up. One could argue you have to buy ios/android device....yeah, but you don't need to buy BOTH a dedicated handheld remote AND tablet/phone. You can just use one device.

I do wish there were other programming elements but for now it's fully functional.


----------



## mpg732

If your not willing to take the time to learn then you should stick with what you know.


----------



## Sam Ash

*iRule advice request*



Jim HTPC said:


> I just went through their dealer training videos in 2 hours and took final test this morning; programming ipad to control their devices (in their office).
> 
> The "setup" does take some getting used to. When I attempted by trial and error I can see how one could become frustrated. Once you watch the tutorials, you get a sense on how it works.
> 
> Just like all programming remotes. It takes time to learn. I'm not certain I will be selling Universal remote products anymore. I am extremely well versed with RS232 and TCP/IP so on that front this is light years ahead. I don't need to sell a box that locks up. I can make changes to customers remote on the fly. No more usb cables, or control boxes freezing up. One could argue you have to buy ios/android device....yeah, but you don't need to buy BOTH a dedicated handheld remote AND tablet/phone. You can just use one device.
> 
> I do wish there were other programming elements but for now it's fully functional.


Jim, are those videos available on the net or on request - I don't mind going through the videos and trying out a trial version before making the move. Currently, I am using 3 remote control devices that come packaged with AV gear: a projector remote, processor remote and the blu ray player remote. The projector remote is used to turn the PJ on and off, the processor remote is used mainly for volume and source selection (music, movie, cable TV). The blu ray remote is used to pause, forward, rewind and resume movie playback. At this point I must mention that for movies, I do turn up the centre speaker up by +1dB just for that slightly improved speech intelligibility and turn it back down again when I switch to music listening (source: iPod). I am presuming that iRule would be an advantage here as such minor tweaks between various sources could be automated.

However, as my home theatre room is totally dark, I have over time managed to memorise or rather feel the keys to my remotes in total darkness. In other words, I do not have to look at the remote to establish what button to press. This is a huge advantage - does iRule provide such a benefit from an iPhone or iPad Mini ? - For example, the iDevice would not have to be switched-on or woken up. swiping up or down on the screen would effect volume, one tap would pause, two taps would stop, swiping left or right would rewind back or forward and repeating the same action in succession would increase the forward or rewind speed. Taping once again would resume play back. I think such a feature would make iRule just as effective as a remote control with rubber buttons.

All in all, if the video tutorials are available and a trial version of iRule can be obtained - I would not mind giving it a go. I don't have an iPad Mini but I suppose my iPhone 5s would suffice for a trial.

The other question I have is what other hardware would I need for IP or RS-232 control ?

Would I need to invest in a wireless router ?

Currently, I am using an IR extender as all my equipment is in a cupboard and out of sight.

Advice from experienced and knowledgeable iRule users will be appreciated.


----------



## mpg732

Sam Ash said:


> Jim, are those videos available on the net or on request - I don't mind going through the videos and trying out a trial version before making the move. Currently, I am using 3 remote control devices that come packaged with AV gear: a projector remote, processor remote and the blu ray player remote. The projector remote is used to turn the PJ on and off, the processor remote is used mainly for volume and source selection (music, movie, cable TV). The blu ray remote is used to pause, forward, rewind and resume movie playback. At this point I must mention that for movies, I do turn up the centre speaker up by +1dB just for that slightly improved speech intelligibility and turn it back down again when I switch to music listening (source: iPod). I am presuming that iRule would be an advantage here as such minor tweaks between various sources could be automated.
> 
> However, as my home theatre room is totally dark, I have over time managed to memorise or rather feel the keys to my remotes in total darkness. In other words, I do not have to look at the remote to establish what button to press. This is a huge advantage - does iRule provide such a benefit from an iPhone or iPad Mini ? - For example, the iDevice would not have to be switched-on or woken up. swiping up or down on the screen would effect volume, one tap would pause, two taps would stop, swiping left or right would rewind back or forward and repeating the same action in succession would increase the forward or rewind speed. Taping once again would resume play back. I think such a feature would make iRule just as effective as a remote control with rubber buttons.
> 
> All in all, if the video tutorials are available and a trial version of iRule can be obtained - I would not mind giving it a go. I don't have an iPad Mini but I suppose my iPhone 5s would suffice for a trial.
> 
> The other question I have is what other hardware would I need for IP or RS-232 control ?
> 
> Would I need to invest in a wireless router ?
> 
> Currently, I am using an IR extender as all my equipment is in a cupboard and out of sight.
> 
> Advice from experienced and knowledgeable iRule users will be appreciated.


To answer a few questions,
iRule does have gestures and motions capabilities. You will just have to configure gestures and motions to work for your setup. What's nice, is the fact that iRule is so customizable that you can configure things to meet your needs. Yes you will need a wireless router. For IP commands you will not need any thing more. For IR and RS232 you will need to buy one or more Global Cache devices. You can find links to the videos on there web site. You can also just search for them on YouTube. You also may want to post on the iRule forums as well.


----------



## wkearney99

Sam Ash said:


> ...just as effective as a remote control with rubber buttons.


Nothing truly replaces hard buttons for 'blind use'. I still keep RF remotes in use for the kind of fast-forwarding, volume or other kinds of lazy uses. Tablets and the like are best suited for spouse/child/guest-friendly use. But for couch potato living you really can't beat using a hard button remote and muscle memory...


----------



## vachief

*RS-232 and VPL-VW55ES*

Can anyone share the steps required to getting my VPL-VW55ES projector working with a RS-232 connection with an iTach Flex? I am using the following settings:

Baud: 38400
Flow Control: None
Parity: Even
Data Bits: 8
Stop Bits: 1
Crossover: False

I am having no luck getting any commands to my projector. It appears that iRule has a connection to the iTach, because it shows up as green under the list of connections. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot?


----------



## javanpohl

Been working with the Harmony link (and accompanying rubber remote!!) and I'm completely happy with it. It may not be endlessly configurable but it can do 99% of what I want a remote to be able to do. I would prefer more IP control but the IR method seems to be working just fine. However, having 1) an actual remote with buttons on it and, more importantly, 2) being able to make adjustments to the remotes on the fly via the app is absolutely phenomenal. 

Oh!--and I just learned how to use eventGhost in the process. Holy... cow, that thing is amazing. I put in a command to pull up my Plex window on my HTPC if it got minimized because of a damned Java update notification. So awesome! I'm excited to tinker around with that one a bit more.


----------



## jidelite

vachief said:


> Can anyone share the steps required to getting my VPL-VW55ES projector working with a RS-232 connection with an iTach Flex? I am using the following settings:
> 
> Baud: 38400
> Flow Control: None
> Parity: Even
> Data Bits: 8
> Stop Bits: 1
> Crossover: False
> 
> I am having no luck getting any commands to my projector. It appears that iRule has a connection to the iTach, because it shows up as green under the list of connections. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot?


vachief, I've had my HW55es for over a yr now and have codes/feedback working pretty good (been a while since I looked at it though). I have the 'older' iTach IP2Sl device but I looked up your Flex and one discrepency I see is that you need a 'Null' serial connection to communicate with it. By definition your Crossover=FALSE (straight through) - looks you should change it to TRUE (for Null).

jidelite


----------



## vachief

jidelite said:


> vachief, I've had my HW55es for over a yr now and have codes/feedback working pretty good (been a while since I looked at it though). I have the 'older' iTach IP2Sl device but I looked up your Flex and one discrepency I see is that you need a 'Null' serial connection to communicate with it. By definition your Crossover=FALSE (straight through) - looks you should change it to TRUE (for Null).
> 
> jidelite


Yes, that fixed it. Thanks jidelite!


----------



## jidelite

vachief said:


> Yes, that fixed it. Thanks jidelite!


 Cool! Good luck with rest.

jidelite


----------



## BSDLLC

iRule / OnControls takes a bit of practice, but you can get a UI to appear any way you like. I played with several docks that appear static on every page so you only have to populate a single are on a page with sources for that zone.


----------



## kuldood

Steve,

I love the steampunk page! Have you done any more pages in this theme? I would really like to get my hands on them if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## hughesne

I'm admittedly new to iRule, but have read and watched just about everything I can find to learn. But I cannot figure out how I "should" be configuring my Pages and images for my iPhone 6 plus. This is what the builder shows as my preview page. Each of those 6 images are 202x202:










But this is the screen shot from my 6 plus:










The screen shot of my phone is what i want, but the images are not retina, because Im pretty sure the app is expanding my 202x202 images into 606x606 because of the 3x. I feel like Im missing something simple here or the builder/app don't work properly with the 6 Plus yet. Ive email support, sent them a backup and they aren't able to tell me whats wrong. I will be building for iPad next and I feel like if I understood how this should work on my phone, doing the iPad will be easier.

Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## osupike99

*2015 Sony TV IP control*

Hey guys.... For any one who will be getting the latest Sony TVs, IP control commands are the same however the registration method is different. Pre-Shared key doesn't seem to work. So what you have to do is use the TVSideView app, on each handset you have iRule on, and register that handset with the TV using TVSideView app. After that, all commands work.



Alex


----------



## magicj1

Is it possible to copy a 'Panel' from one Handset to another. i.e a Panel I have set up on my iPhone to a panel on my iPod touch?


----------



## osupike99

magicj1 said:


> Is it possible to copy a 'Panel' from one Handset to another. i.e a Panel I have set up on my iPhone to a panel on my iPod touch?


Yes. BUT... You will likely need to redo image placement once you paste it in. https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/471859


----------



## Gator99

osupike99 said:


> Yes. BUT... You will likely need to redo image placement once you paste it in. https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/471859


As OSU mentioned regarding placement, Be aware the scale of the images might be off, but you can always change those images for the new device resolution.



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince32837

Im new to iRule, read all the posts from Jan 1 2014 to date. Picked up advanced license and WIfi to IR Global cache box.

Starting to get the hang of it building my first remote on a Galaxy 10" tab 2. 

Question- Coming from URC-980 remote programming when you assign devices, like in my case, Marantz SR receiver. I see the Marantz database IR codes, *but is a iRule device page actually created for the Marantz receiver some where with all buttons?* with URC you can jump to the device remote button page or do I have to create my own receiver page of buttons from scratch, button by button?

overall I'm impressed with its potential as many other have mentioned..

thanks Vince


----------



## Gator99

IR codes or IP codes or RS232 codes are most likely in the builder for most devices, as far as images there are many in the builder as well, though you can create your own but I wouldn't suggest doing that till you get your system setup and working. Once you have both in the builder you put an image on you handsets panel and then drag and drop commands or series of commands onto your buttons

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince32837

Gator99 said:


> IR codes or IP codes or RS232 codes are most likely in the builder for most devices, as far as images there are many in the builder as well, though you can create your own but I wouldn't suggest doing that till you get your system setup and working. Once you have both in the builder you put an image on you handsets panel and then drag and drop commands or series of commands onto your buttons
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Hey Gator my kid graduated from UF in 2010!

But don't I need to build a macro on my main page , that turns on TV, turn on receiver, set input to HDMI 1, then create a link to jump to CATV remote page 2?

or

do I grab a generic CATV remote sheet in the library and drag commands to it? 

after all this, I sync it to my tablet to make sure I can really communicate with my devices?

this right?

thanks V


----------



## Gator99

Class of 95 and 99... Go Gators!!!!

If I remember correctly when you first start with irule it will try to build a simple system, but I found it easier to delete all that it created and start from clean slate and either build everything one button at a time or with a generic remote sheet as you referenced. After you have built your buttons with commands or macros yes you would setup your gateways to control your devices. 

I don't use IR only IP for all my devices so if you have an itach I can't help too much but the tutorials should help.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince32837

That clears things up!

thanks


----------



## osupike99

vince32837 said:


> Im new to iRule, read all the posts from Jan 1 2014 to date. Picked up advanced license and WIfi to IR Global cache box.
> 
> Starting to get the hang of it building my first remote on a Galaxy 10" tab 2.
> 
> Question- Coming from URC-980 remote programming when you assign devices, like in my case, Marantz SR receiver. I see the Marantz database IR codes, *but is a iRule device page actually created for the Marantz receiver some where with all buttons?* with URC you can jump to the device remote button page or do I have to create my own receiver page of buttons from scratch, button by button?
> 
> overall I'm impressed with its potential as many other have mentioned..
> 
> thanks Vince



No, full device control page is not created. iRule, by design, as flexible as it is, is an Activity based remote. So only pertinent commands/buttons are created for you. However, you can modify your setup however YOU want it to be. You just have to create the images and assign commands to those images. In my setup, I have a Help button on each of my pages that takes me to the controls page where there are very basic commands to just get into the menus without busting out the OEM remote of each of the devices. So like for TV, I have MENU, RETURN, CURSOR buttons and ENTER. Same for the AVR.


----------



## vince32837

OSUpike99-

thanks...

had a question for ya- I have been struggling with functional links. I created a blank PAGE called "PAGE2" then I went to add a functional "LINK". When I go into the properties of that LINK, I want to select "PAGE2" because I want to jump to that page...its not one of the choices nor can you edit the text to type it??

I must be doing something wrong???

could you provide the syntax that includes jumping from MAIN page to PAGE2 with a link???

thanks Vince


----------



## osupike99

vince32837 said:


> OSUpike99-
> 
> thanks...
> 
> had a question for ya- I have been struggling with functional links. I created a blank PAGE called "PAGE2" then I went to add a functional "LINK". When I go into the properties of that LINK, I want to select "PAGE2" because I want to jump to that page...its not one of the choices nor can you edit the text to type it??
> 
> I must be doing something wrong???
> 
> could you provide the syntax that includes jumping from MAIN page to PAGE2 with a link???
> 
> thanks Vince


Hey Vince,

Are you talking about Links as Actions or just regular links? Take a look at the tutorials below (you should be able to click on thumbnails to enlarge).

Old school links: https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/469249
Links As Actions: https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/1747233



Alex


----------



## Steve Goff

kuldood said:


> Steve,
> 
> 
> 
> I love the steampunk page! Have you done any more pages in this theme? I would really like to get my hands on them if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If you are asking me about Steampunk backgrounds, I've done several for the iPhone and iPad. You should be able to find them using the search function. I'm not near a computer now so can't provide more precise directions.


----------



## vince32837

osupike99 said:


> Hey Vince,
> 
> Are you talking about Links as Actions or just regular links? Take a look at the tutorials below (you should be able to click on thumbnails to enlarge).
> 
> Old school links: https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/469249
> Links As Actions: https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/1747233
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Alex, that first link you posted thats it...I will try again....
Thanks


----------



## mpg732

vince32837 said:


> OSUpike99-
> 
> thanks...
> 
> had a question for ya- I have been struggling with functional links. I created a blank PAGE called "PAGE2" then I went to add a functional "LINK". When I go into the properties of that LINK, I want to select "PAGE2" because I want to jump to that page...its not one of the choices nor can you edit the text to type it??
> 
> I must be doing something wrong???
> 
> could you provide the syntax that includes jumping from MAIN page to PAGE2 with a link???
> 
> thanks Vince


Two lines above, you have to select the Panel name first, then you can select the page you want to jump too. Also if you are using both landscape and portrait pages on the same panel, you have to set that before you can set the page.


----------



## michaelp2005

Just recently I have been experiencing intermittent problem with my activity link buttons on my ipad.

I have simple macros that change the inputs on the tv and receiver and jump to the right page for the device in irule. When pressed it will change page, but no command will be sent (ie no flashing green icon in bottom left).

It seems to work maybe once eg first time change from foxtel to recorded tv, but won't work when going back to foxtel.

Has anyone else had this problem? Any suggestions.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## mpg732

michaelp2005 said:


> Just recently I have been experiencing intermittent problem with my activity link buttons on my ipad.
> 
> I have simple macros that change the inputs on the tv and receiver and jump to the right page for the device in irule. When pressed it will change page, but no command will be sent (ie no flashing green icon in bottom left).
> 
> It seems to work maybe once eg first time change from foxtel to recorded tv, but won't work when going back to foxtel.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? Any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks
> Michael


Have you tried power cycling the iPad. Had similar issues about a year back and that fixed it for me.


----------



## michaelp2005

mpg732 said:


> Have you tried power cycling the iPad. Had similar issues about a year back and that fixed it for me.


I've tried that, but no luck, still failing. I might try recreating the links from scratch......pita!


----------



## vince32837

Newbie struggling with WIfi to IR global cache unit..

I have built up the remote in builder and synced to a Samsung 10.1 tablet..ready to test.

followed the Global cache tutorial/video-


change from adhoc to infrastructure
SSID matches my network name
gateway matches gateway on router
password match (WPA2)

reboot the itach device cannot see it
reset the device wit paper clip, tried again same result

I'm missing something? do I need to assign MAC ID of the IR device in the router like an IP camera or is it auto-detected?

any help appreciated 

thanks Vince


----------



## vince32837

Newbie struggling with WIfi to IR global cache unit..

I have built up the remote in builder and synced to a Samsung 10.1 tablet..ready to test.

followed the Global cache tutorial/video-


change from adhoc to infrastructure
SSID matches my network name
gateway matches gateway on router
password match (WPA2)

reboot the itach device cannot see it
reset the device wit paper clip, tried again same result

I'm missing something? do I need to assign MAC ID of the IR device in the router like an IP camera or is it auto-detected?

any help appreciated 

thanks Vince


----------



## osupike99

vince32837 said:


> Newbie struggling with WIfi to IR global cache unit..
> 
> I have built up the remote in builder and synced to a Samsung 10.1 tablet..ready to test.
> 
> followed the Global cache tutorial/video-
> 
> 
> change from adhoc to infrastructure
> SSID matches my network name
> gateway matches gateway on router
> password match (WPA2)
> 
> reboot the itach device cannot see it
> reset the device wit paper clip, tried again same result
> 
> I'm missing something? do I need to assign MAC ID of the IR device in the router like an IP camera or is it auto-detected?
> 
> any help appreciated
> 
> thanks Vince


I found that SSID is case sensitive when setting up WiFi iTach. Also.... What kind of wifi network is it connecting to? it has limitations as to which band it can connect to.


----------



## DrPyro

I am having an image Sync issue with iRule on Android. Need to see if anyone can help...

I have an iPad Retna and Samsung Tab Pro 8.4 (Android 4.4.1 with Root & TWRP Custom Recovery) and it has been a while since I have synced both devices and updated my iRule codes. With the latest version on my Android tablet, I couldn't get iRule to sync any images or buttons. They are "there" since i can actually push them for an activity, but invisible since the image wasn't really downloaded to the device. So i started to try and "fix" the issue. 
I did the following *with no fix*: 1) Reboot the device, 2) Remove & Reinstall iRule, 3) Logout of iRule 4) Resynced multiple times
Nothing seems to work... So i decided to check the iPad, and I couldn't get it to sync either. I ended up changing to 2 factor identification (with low security app approval) and this seemed to fix "no compatible devices" error i was seeing with the iPad. So now the iPad is syncing with no issue. 

However, the Android device will still not download the images....

Any suggestions? The one change that i had made to the Android device was to get Root & TWRP Custom Recovery since the last time I bothered to Sync the device. 

Help....
-DrPyro


----------



## Gator99

DrPryo, have you tried to clear the cache on the iRule app?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator99

So, after running all my iRule setup for the past year with just IP control, I thought I would add an itach ip2ir to my setup to turn on my xbox's and tv's.  

with that said, just received my new iTachIP2IR and connected it to my network, used the iHelp and it found it on 192.168.1.70, however my home network is 192.168.10.2xx, I have plenty of open ip addresses available, and I do use DHCP reservations.

When I click on configure inside of iHelp, it opens my browsers (tried chrome/IE/firefox) but will not connect.

I have tried it connected to my network on a gigabit switch, to the router and even tried direct connection to my laptop but nothing.

Also turned off firewall, I am on 8.1 (so using micosoft security essentials)

With that said, what am I missing to get the iTach on my network and configured for iRule?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


*FIXED:
So, with the help of another iRule user - I was able to get connected, I had to change my network, to the same 192.168.1.xxx and then setup the itach to DHCP and then set my network back and all is well*


----------



## holyindian

I have been a happy iRule user for the last 3 years. Been using it on the iPad 2. However in the recent times, my 3 year toddler plays on that ipad too, hence wanting to get a dedicated ipad just for the irule.
I have been debating if i should stick wtih the same size or the ipad mini? Has anyone moved from the regular ipad size to the ipad mini, and finds it cumbersome due to the smaller frame as things get more sqeezed in or is the ipad mini feels better in hand?


----------



## osupike99

holyindian said:


> I have been a happy iRule user for the last 3 years. Been using it on the iPad 2. However in the recent times, my 3 year toddler plays on that ipad too, hence wanting to get a dedicated ipad just for the irule.
> I have been debating if i should stick wtih the same size or the ipad mini? Has anyone moved from the regular ipad size to the ipad mini, and finds it cumbersome due to the smaller frame as things get more sqeezed in or is the ipad mini feels better in hand?


I found that iPad mini needs a Portrait orientation GUI as iPhones are now almost as big as the iPad Mini. So when I use iPad Mini in Portrait, it doesn't feel cumbersome.


Alex


----------



## holyindian

osupike99 said:


> I found that iPad mini needs a Portrait orientation GUI as iPhones are now almost as big as the iPad Mini. So when I use iPad Mini in Portrait, it doesn't feel cumbersome.
> 
> 
> Alex


Alex Thanks. 
That would be a problem then if i use the ipad mini, cos my current irule is setup in landscape mode in the 2nd gen ipad. Someday i might add portrait orientation. so the regular ipad retina is the way to go?
Have one more question, it be great if you can reply to this.
It took me a while to work on my setup on the irule builder, i had done this for the iPad 2nd generation (non retina, they didnt have it then).
I was wondering which current ipad will work require the least amount of work if i plan to use the same artwork on the new retina ipad, I was reading an earlier thread where you mentioned that using the the icons and graphics on the retina display from the non retina version should be ok, only the text needs needed to be worked on. I think i should be ok wiht that, does this still hold true?


----------



## mborner

holyindian said:


> Alex Thanks.
> That would be a problem then if i use the ipad mini, cos my current irule is setup in landscape mode in the 2nd gen ipad. Someday i might add portrait orientation. so the regular ipad retina is the way to go?
> Have one more question, it be great if you can reply to this.
> It took me a while to work on my setup on the irule builder, i had done this for the iPad 2nd generation (non retina, they didnt have it then).
> I was wondering which current ipad will work require the least amount of work if i plan to use the same artwork on the new retina ipad, I was reading an earlier thread where you mentioned that using the the icons and graphics on the retina display from the non retina version should be ok, only the text needs needed to be worked on. I think i should be ok wiht that, does this still hold true?


I've been using an iPad mini for the past two years in landscape mode and love it. I rarely use the full size any more. I have no portrait UI.


----------



## holyindian

mborner said:


> I've been using an iPad mini for the past two years in landscape mode and love it. I rarely use the full size any more. I have no portrait UI.


Cool. That sounds encouraging. I remember we designed our irule around the same time, and i had picked up a lot of tips from you.
Now at this juncture, i am again planning to re-do it on a new retina ipad. Just not sure if the mini is just too small like an iphone 6 to use? I have tons of buttons on my irule, i am wondering if you can actually get away with using all the buttons on ur mini as well.


----------



## mborner

holyindian said:


> Cool. That sounds encouraging. I remember we designed our irule around the same time, and i had picked up a lot of tips from you.
> Now at this juncture, i am again planning to re-do it on a new retina ipad. Just not sure if the mini is just too small like an iphone 6 to use? I have tons of buttons on my irule, i am wondering if you can actually get away with using all the buttons on ur mini as well.


That's an interesting question as my mini is not retina. I had to change nothing in my UI to sync my mini with iRule. It's an exact copy (albeit, smaller) version of my original design. I don't find it cumbersome in the least.


----------



## krichter1

I agree. Went from an iPad 1 to an iPad mini a few years back and although I did make a few sizing changes on some of the busier menus (going to a secondary page for the lesser used functions), I'm quite happy with the size for form & function. Found this stand on The Jungle which works great for my from row seating.


----------



## sfatula

I find the mini too small to do "real work", but, that obviously depends on what you do on it, and I do a *lot*! My screens I have would be too big for a mini. Sure, they could be redesigned, but at the cost of efficiency which is the whole point of iRule. 

Your mileage may vary of course. Just does not work for me. I see several love it, so, I guess it's going to depend on what you intend to do. I do many other things such as coding and system admin as well on it, so, larger is better for that. Just wanted to provide a different view.


----------



## heffneil

krichter1 said:


> I agree. Went from an iPad 1 to an iPad mini a few years back and although I did make a few sizing changes on some of the busier menus (going to a secondary page for the lesser used functions), I'm quite happy with the size for form & function. Found this stand on The Jungle which works great for my from row seating.


Whats "The Jungle"? Can I get a link to more details about that stand?

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## krichter1

The Jungle = Amazon (Arkon TAB-STAND1 but you will also find tons to choose from which might fit your particular application… should have also mentioned that pic is also of the mini case I found on their site too).


----------



## flanole

Good morning,
I am using IRule to control my home theater and other AV equipment. I want to control a Centralite Elegance lighting system with IRule. I am using the IRule module and an ITach serial gateway. So far, I am unable to get the gateway to work. Using a null cable with the settings set on the Elegance and ITach to 19200, 8N1. Gateway stays red. Anyone been able to get IRule and Centralite Elegance to work? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mark Guebert

Hello all, 

I am looking for a solution to a control issue with Irule and my JVC RS6710 projector. I have the gateway configured with the port and address in the irule tutorials. I have put the pjreq into the entrance and have it repeating every 4 seconds. I have tried the following without success.

All of the available JVC IP codes
The gateway shows green in communication screens
I can control the PJ with the IOS app
I can ping the projector

I have searched all of the info I can find and for the life of me I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## osupike99

Mark Guebert said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking for a solution to a control issue with Irule and my JVC RS6710 projector. I have the gateway configured with the port and address in the irule tutorials. I have put the pjreq into the entrance and have it repeating every 4 seconds. I have tried the following without success.
> 
> All of the available JVC IP codes
> The gateway shows green in communication screens
> I can control the PJ with the IOS app
> I can ping the projector
> 
> I have searched all of the info I can find and for the life of me I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



Hi Mark,

I have RS4910 with IP control and it is working perfectly! By the way... You don't need to do a repeating entrance unless you are looking for feedback from the JVC. For control, I do this.

In my power on macro, I send PJREQ, delay 0.8 seconds, JVC's power on command, JVC's input switching command, rest of commands for other equipment. For Power Off, same approach: PJREQ, delay (0.8 seconds), POWER OFF. You can do this for any command for JVC. Simply set each button like Menu, Cursor, etc to be a macro with PJREQ, Delay(0.8), command.



Alex


----------



## thebland

krichter1 said:


> I agree. Went from an iPad 1 to an iPad mini a few years back and although I did make a few sizing changes on some of the busier menus (going to a secondary page for the lesser used functions), I'm quite happy with the size for form & function. Found this stand on The Jungle which works great for my from row seating.



I'm iPad mini in my theater. The size is manageable and so much easier to use than a regular sized iPad (which controls my family room).










Jeff


----------



## jimim

thebland said:


> krichter1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Went from an iPad 1 to an iPad mini a few years back and although I did make a few sizing changes on some of the busier menus (going to a secondary page for the lesser used functions), I'm quite happy with the size for form & function. Found this stand on The Jungle which works great for my from row seating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm iPad mini in my theater. The size is manageable and so much easier to use than a regular sized iPad (which controls my family room).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff
Click to expand...

I much prefer the mini also. My kids each have one that I have a full home build on. I always grab those vs my own full size iPad. I have been using my iPhone much more lately also. I have a full build on mine and my wife's.

What I want to know is when we are getting apple watch support. I think it will be cool and actually pretty quick for just mute and vol up down. Nothing crazy cause the watch is not meant for full control of anything just small quick things.


----------



## Mark Guebert

Ok I have everything working now on my RS6710 with Irule, except for the cursor enter command. When I enter the menu with Irule the menu opens as it should. But when I cursor down and hit the enter button instead of going into the sub menu, it exits out. 

This is the command for the button

\x21\x89\x01\x52\x43\x37\x33\x32\x46\x0A

I searched the docs for the projector, and none of the commands for the cursors or enter seem to be listed.

Any help?


----------



## Axel

Mark Guebert said:


> Ok I have everything working now on my RS6710 with Irule, except for the cursor enter command. When I enter the menu with Irule the menu opens as it should. But when I cursor down and hit the enter button instead of going into the sub menu, it exits out.
> 
> This is the command for the button
> 
> \x21\x89\x01\x52\x43\x37\x33\x32\x46\x0A
> 
> I searched the docs for the projector, and none of the commands for the cursors or enter seem to be listed.
> 
> Any help?



Mark;

With RS232 I use this one for DOWN:
\x21\x89\x01\x52\x43\x37\x33\x30\x32\x0A

____
Axel


----------



## Mark Guebert

Axel said:


> Mark;
> 
> With RS232 I use this one for DOWN:
> \x21\x89\x01\x52\x43\x37\x33\x30\x32\x0A
> 
> ____
> Axel


Axel,

That is what I have also, and that works. However cursor enter seems to exit the menu instead of selecting say a lens memory.

On that note, I don't think there is a way to send a command to select a specific lens memory in the current series of projectors. I found the commands from an older PJ and they don't work.


----------



## Axel

Mark Guebert said:


> Axel,
> 
> That is what I have also, and that works. However cursor enter seems to exit the menu instead of selecting say a lens memory.
> 
> On that note, I don't think there is a way to send a command to select a specific lens memory in the current series of projectors. I found the commands from an older PJ and they don't work.


Sorry, I misread your post. You were talking about the ENTER command 
The ENTER command you listed works for me. However, I use RS-232. When I first got my RS4910, I did not have much luck with the IP control (I found it a bit flaky), so went with the (proven) RS-232 route again.

I suspect your issue has to do with the timing or sequencing of the 'keep awake' command that interferes with the 'regular' commands. I am sure Alex will chime in soon on how to get the IP command version to work. 
____
Axel


----------



## Mark Guebert

Axel said:


> Sorry, I misread your post. You were talking about the ENTER command
> The ENTER command you listed works for me. However, I use RS-232. When I first got my RS4910, I did not have much luck with the IP control (I found it a bit flaky), so went with the (proven) RS-232 route again.
> 
> I suspect your issue has to do with the timing or sequencing of the 'keep awake' command that interferes with the 'regular' commands. I am sure Alex will chime in soon on how to get the IP command version to work.
> ____
> Axel


I had trouble with putting the pjreq in the entrance and having it repeat. At the suggestion of another member (sorry can't remember who) I put it in each command with a .8 second delay. That seemed to work. The only command I have problems with is CURSOR ENTER. It backs out of the menu instead of selecting the item I want to change.

So close it's frustrating.


----------



## Axel

Mark Guebert said:


> I had trouble with putting the pjreq in the entrance and having it repeat. At the suggestion of another member (sorry can't remember who) I put it in each command with a .8 second delay. That seemed to work. The only command I have problems with is CURSOR ENTER. It backs out of the menu instead of selecting the item I want to change.
> 
> So close it's frustrating.





osupike99 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have RS4910 with IP control and it is working perfectly! By the way... *You don't need to do a repeating entrance unless you are looking for feedback from the JVC.* For control, I do this.
> 
> In my power on macro, I send PJREQ, delay 0.8 seconds, JVC's power on command, JVC's input switching command, rest of commands for other equipment. For Power Off, same approach: PJREQ, delay (0.8 seconds), POWER OFF. You can do this for any command for JVC. Simply set each button like Menu, Cursor, etc to be a macro with PJREQ, Delay(0.8), command.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Mark;

How about if you just for giggles deactivate the repeating entrance and only use (1) PJREQ to start off your command.

_____
Axel


----------



## Mark Guebert

Axel said:


> Mark;
> 
> How about if you just for giggles deactivate the repeating entrance and only use (1) PJREQ to start off your command.
> 
> _____
> Axel



That's exactly what I did to get reliable communication. The entrance was deleted. And each command is Pjreq > .8 sec delay > then the command itself.

Thats working great. The cursor enter however just backs out of the menu.


----------



## Axel

Mark Guebert said:


> That's exactly what I did to get reliable communication. The entrance was deleted. And each command is Pjreq > .8 sec delay > then the command itself.
> 
> Thats working great. The cursor enter however just backs out of the menu.


I did a bit of testing. If I precede every command with a PJREQ I get the same results as you. However if I use PJREQ only as the initial command to 'get the conversation started' and then send plain commands, it is working fine. 

_______
Axel


----------



## krichter1

Mark Guebert said:


> That's exactly what I did to get reliable communication. The entrance was deleted. And each command is Pjreq > .8 sec delay > then the command itself.
> 
> Thats working great. The cursor enter however just backs out of the menu.


Not sure what you mean by "cursor command" but I own the RS57 (& older RS55), and my lens memory & lens shift +/- buttons works fine (I use a aspect changing motorized top shade and switch between 1.78 & 2.35 all the time; works flawlessly).


----------



## Mark Guebert

Axel said:


> I did a bit of testing. If I precede every command with a PJREQ I get the same results as you. However if I use PJREQ only as the initial command to 'get the conversation started' and then send plain commands, it is working fine.
> 
> _______
> Axel


If I understand what you mean, you are talking about using Pjreq in an entrance, repeating every 4 sec or so right?

Otherwise each key would have to be hit in less than 4 sec or the command would be ignored?

I'll give it a shot, otherwise it may be serial for me also LOL


----------



## Mark Guebert

On another note does anybody know of any codes to directly select a lens memory on the RS6710 or X900?

I looked in the manual and it doesn't list them.


----------



## Axel

Mark Guebert said:


> If I understand what you mean, you are talking about using Pjreq in an entrance, repeating every 4 sec or so right?
> 
> Otherwise each key would have to be hit in less than 4 sec or the command would be ignored?
> 
> I'll give it a shot, otherwise it may be serial for me also LOL


Mark, 

At this stage of troubleshooting, I tested an even simpler setup: I programmed a button with only the PJREQ command and assigned to each of other buttons only a single "real" command. No entrance or alike. This worked.

However, to be honest, I am not sure how one would proceed from there: if one needs a repeating PJREQ command to keep the connection alive, but on the same token this command interferes with the controls.

PS: I found RS-232 to be very robust.
_____
Axel


----------



## Mark Guebert

Axel said:


> Mark,
> 
> At this stage of troubleshooting, I tested an even simpler setup: I programmed a button with only the PJREQ command and assigned to each of other buttons only a single "real" command. No entrance or alike. This worked.
> 
> However, to be honest, I am not sure how one would proceed from there: if one needs a repeating PJREQ command to keep the connection alive, but on the same token this command interferes with the controls.
> 
> PS: I found RS-232 to be very robust.
> _____
> Axel


Axel,

Thanks for your help, based on troubleshooting, reading, and your input I have decided to give up on IP and convert to serial. I ordered a IP2SL Itach and RJ45 to serial adapters to use the existing lan cable buried in the ceiling. 

One more quick question if you don't mind. Do I still need to preface commands with PJREQ using serial protocol?

A last do you know if there are commands to direct select lens memory. I have 3 setup for different Aspect ratio movies and I would like to be able to select them from the remote.

Thanks again for all of the help.


----------



## Axel

Mark Guebert said:


> .......
> One more quick question if you don't mind. Do I still need to preface commands with PJREQ using serial protocol?
> .......


Nope, just straight-up commands.




Mark Guebert said:


> .......
> 
> A last do you know if there are commands to direct select lens memory. I have 3 setup for different Aspect ratio movies and I would like to be able to select them from the remote.
> ......


I have a Lumagen that handles all my "AR needs", but have you checked out the JVC's RS-232 documentation. 

_____
Axel


----------



## Mark Guebert

Axel said:


> Nope, just straight-up commands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Lumagen that handles all my "AR needs", but have you checked out the JVC's RS-232 documentation.
> 
> _____
> Axel



Yes I have, but the newer series doesn't list direct lens memory commands. The older docs do. Just wondering if anyone knew if they worked on the newer projectors.


----------



## osupike99

Mark Guebert said:


> Axel,
> 
> Thanks for your help, based on troubleshooting, reading, and your input I have decided to give up on IP and convert to serial. I ordered a IP2SL Itach and RJ45 to serial adapters to use the existing lan cable buried in the ceiling.
> 
> One more quick question if you don't mind. Do I still need to preface commands with PJREQ using serial protocol?
> 
> A last do you know if there are commands to direct select lens memory. I have 3 setup for different Aspect ratio movies and I would like to be able to select them from the remote.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the help.


PJREQ is ONLY necessary for IP control.



Alex


----------



## Axel

Mark Guebert said:


> Yes I have, but the newer series doesn't list direct lens memory commands. ...


I see a command "Load Lens memory" on page 27 and page 37 seems to list the memory positions which you may be able to use as parameters.
_____
Axel


----------



## Mark Guebert

Axel said:


> I see a command "Load Lens memory" on page 27 and page 37 seems to list the memory positions which you may be able to use as parameters.
> _____
> Axel



That seems to be for saving data to lens memory, but it might work. I will see if I can give it a go.


----------



## Axel

Mark Guebert said:


> That seems to be for saving data to lens memory, but it might work. I will see if I can give it a go.


I believe you would need to combine them:

"Load Lens Memory" + "parameter for Memory1" => 'I’ ‘N’ ‘M’ ‘L’ '0' 

(You many have to convert above ASCII into HEX though.)

______
Axel


----------



## bazfletch3

Hi all

I’m having an issue which hopefully someone might have some thoughts on - I’ve posted this over on the irule support community but have got next to no feedback from there......

I have a relatively basic setup with a single wifi itach controlling some devices via IR, along with my HTPC which I am controlling using IP and MCEcontroller. Im running irule on an ipad air. Essentially, everything "works", however I am getting a consistent problem whereby commands either seem to be dropped completely, or are delivered after a very long delay.

I initially thought the problem was confined to my Denon AVR, however I’ve since noticed that it happens with all my devices - it’s just most apparent with my AVR, particularly with volume commands. In fact its these volume commands that have been a complete killer in terms of usability; I end up with situations where the volume will ramp way up or down long after I’ve stopped any button presses.

It seems to happen randomly, and fix itself the same way- and at no stage do I lose the green gateway light. I don’t know whether its a gateway problem, a network problem, or a irule/ipad problem.

Any thoughts on trouble shooting and resolving it?

Cheers

Barry


----------



## osupike99

bazfletch3 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I’m having an issue which hopefully someone might have some thoughts on - I’veposted this over on the irule support community but have got next to nofeedback from there......
> 
> I have a relatively basic setup with a single wifi itach controlling somedevices via IR, along with my HTPC which I am controlling using IP and MCEcontroller. Essentially, everything "works", however I am getting aconsistent problem whereby commands either seem to be dropped completely, orare delivered after a very long delay.
> 
> I initially thought the problem was confined to my Denon AVR, however I’vesince noticed that it happens with all my devices - it’s just most apparentwith my AVR, particularly with volume commands. In fact its these volumecommands that have been a complete killer in terms of usability; I end up withsituations where the volume will ramp way up or down long after I’ve stoppedany button presses.
> 
> It seems to happen randomly, and fix itself the same way- and at no stage doI lose the green gateway light. I don’t know whether its a gateway problem, anetwork problem, or a irule/ipad problem.\
> 
> Any thoughts on trouble shooting and resolving it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Barry



Hi Barry,

Android or iOS?



Alex


----------



## bazfletch3

osupike99 said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> Android or iOS?
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


ios - running an ipad air.


----------



## Mark Guebert

bazfletch3 said:


> ios - running an ipad air.


I have seen something similar with my Anthem Receiver, if you have your repeat time on the entrance set to low IE


----------



## michaelp2005

bazfletch3 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I’m having an issue which hopefully someone might have some thoughts on - I’ve posted this over on the irule support community but have got next to no feedback from there......
> 
> I have a relatively basic setup with a single wifi itach controlling some devices via IR, along with my HTPC which I am controlling using IP and MCEcontroller. Im running irule on an ipad air. Essentially, everything "works", however I am getting a consistent problem whereby commands either seem to be dropped completely, or are delivered after a very long delay.
> 
> I initially thought the problem was confined to my Denon AVR, however I’ve since noticed that it happens with all my devices - it’s just most apparent with my AVR, particularly with volume commands. In fact its these volume commands that have been a complete killer in terms of usability; I end up with situations where the volume will ramp way up or down long after I’ve stopped any button presses.
> 
> It seems to happen randomly, and fix itself the same way- and at no stage do I lose the green gateway light. I don’t know whether its a gateway problem, a network problem, or a irule/ipad problem.
> 
> Any thoughts on trouble shooting and resolving it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Barry


What is your network / wifi set up. I had similar problems and found it was related to my network setup. I had two AP's using the same SSID (upstairs/downstairs). What was happening seemed to be continual switching between the SSID's (on different channels). So I changed the SSID that irule was using to a dedicated SSID and it fixed the disconnects, dropped commands etc.


----------



## bazfletch3

Mark Guebert said:


> I have seen something similar with my Anthem Receiver, if you have your repeat time on the entrance set to low IE


----------



## bazfletch3

michaelp2005 said:


> What is your network / wifi set up. I had similar problems and found it was related to my network setup. I had two AP's using the same SSID (upstairs/downstairs). What was happening seemed to be continual switching between the SSID's (on different channels). So I changed the SSID that irule was using to a dedicated SSID and it fixed the disconnects, dropped commands etc.


I have a very basic network setup with a single Modem/Router and a single SSID; all Ive done is set static IP addresses for the few devices on the network.

Im no network wiz, although I know enough to be dangerous - I cant see your issue being replicated in what Im seeing, but it could be worth a try.

thanks

Baz


----------



## Mark Guebert

bazfletch3 said:


> Thanks Mark. Although am I correct in saying that the feedback your talking about is serial or IP 2 way control from the amp? Im only dealing with dumb IR.....


Yeah I was talking about IP feedback, it would apply to serial though too.


----------



## thebland

*TWO QUESTIONS:*

1. How do you quickly load multiple new commands into a page so as to replace the current commands on that page? I replaced a Blu Ray player and want to use the same Blu Ray remote page in iRule and want to quickly load in the new player's commands to that page. I know I can drag and drop commands one at a time all but isn't there another way to do so more quickly - I thought I saw this somewhere.

2. What is the command so that I can leave iRule and have iRule open another app on my iPhone? I have an Airplay mirroring app I use for Apple TV and would like to have a remote command for when I select Airplay mirroring, iRule opens this app for me. Is this possible??

Thanks!!


----------



## deewan

thebland said:


> *TWO QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 1. How do you quickly load multiple new commands into a page so as to replace the current commands on that page? I replaced a Blu Ray player and want to use the same Blu Ray remote page in iRule and want to quickly load in the new player's commands to that page. I know I can drag and drop commands one at a time all but isn't there another way to do so more quickly - I thought I saw this somewhere.
> Thanks!!


I believe your best bet is to simply replace the old BluRay player with the new BluRay player. iRule will attempt to make a command for command swap between the two different players commands. Unless I am not fully understanding your question.


----------



## Jim HTPC

thebland said:


> *TWO QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 2. What is the command so that I can leave iRule and have iRule open another app on my iPhone? I have an Airplay mirroring app I use for Apple TV and would like to have a remote command for when I select Airplay mirroring, iRule opens this app for me. Is this possible??
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi Jeff,

See if this helps:

Here is an example on how to use iRule to open up the App -> Sonos

1) Go to right column in the designer (IMAGES DEVICES FEEDBACKS MORE), and select "More"
2) Expand "Actions". Then drag "Launch" over to what button you want to trigger launching your App.
3) Edit the Launch and you will see the properties of the Launch command on the left side of the designer
4) Launch should say "App". url should be in this format: sonos:// (where sonos is the app name)

Save and refresh your ios device. Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## jidelite

thebland said:


> *TWO QUESTIONS:*
> 
> 1. How do you quickly load multiple new commands into a page so as to replace the current commands on that page? I replaced a Blu Ray player and want to use the same Blu Ray remote page in iRule and want to quickly load in the new player's commands to that page. I know I can drag and drop commands one at a time all but isn't there another way to do so more quickly - I thought I saw this somewhere.
> 
> 2. What is the command so that I can leave iRule and have iRule open another app on my iPhone? I have an Airplay mirroring app I use for Apple TV and would like to have a remote command for when I select Airplay mirroring, iRule opens this app for me. Is this possible??
> 
> Thanks!!


thebland -
For #1 , I guess the fastest way is to try and use the replace commands on Panel function... I've used it a few times (and its been a while) but I've found if the names of the commands you are trying to replace do not match the names of the new commands, iRule might not know how to make the correlation so you are on your own...

jidelite


----------



## thebland

jidelite said:


> thebland -
> For #1 , I guess the fastest way is to try and use the replace commands on Panel function... I've used it a few times (and its been a while) but I've found if the names of the commands you are trying to replace do not match the names of the new commands, iRule might not know how to make the correlation so you are on your own...
> 
> jidelite





Jim HTPC said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> See if this helps:
> 
> Here is an example on how to use iRule to open up the App -> Sonos
> 
> 1) Go to right column in the designer (IMAGES DEVICES FEEDBACKS MORE), and select "More"
> 2) Expand "Actions". Then drag "Launch" over to what button you want to trigger launching your App.
> 3) Edit the Launch and you will see the properties of the Launch command on the left side of the designer
> 4) Launch should say "App". url should be in this format: sonos:// (where sonos is the app name)
> 
> Save and refresh your ios device. Hope this helps.
> 
> Jim


That was it!! Both qeustions answered. Easier than I thought for the App launch

Thanks guys!


The the APPLE REMOTE APP - I assume there are still no commands to control it via IP?

Thanks!


----------



## Franin

Hi there
I've decided to go the Irule for my HT. Are people still using the GC 100-12 to control their system?

Thank you 


Frank


----------



## eatenbacktolife

Franin said:


> Hi there
> I've decided to go the Irule for my HT. Are people still using the GC 100-12 to control their system?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Frank


I still have some in my setup. Would I buy one at "new" pricing...probably not. For the $50 they go for used, I think they're a great deal considering it's like 5 itachs in one unit. Depends on your use case, do you need all the ports? If you only need like two IR ports, go with the itach. Need 2 serial ports? That's $200 alone in itachs right there. If you need serial ports, the digi portservers look like their prices are finally coming back down on Ebay.


Caveat is only one device can connect at a time to GC-100. In normal use case, it rarely was ever an issue with multiple units, and multiple devices. The GC units were pretty good about dropping the older connection. With later versions of iRule though, if you assign a variable to a feedback, it will place that device in all panels which is a no go with the GC-100 units since they will all fight for control.


----------



## Franin

eatenbacktolife said:


> I still have some in my setup. Would I buy one at "new" pricing...probably not. For the $50 they go for used, I think they're a great deal considering it's like 5 itachs in one unit. Depends on your use case, do you need all the ports? If you only need like two IR ports, go with the itach. Need 2 serial ports? That's $200 alone in itachs right there. If you need serial ports, the digi portservers look like their prices are finally coming back down on Ebay.
> 
> 
> Caveat is only one device can connect at a time to GC-100. In normal use case, it rarely was ever an issue with multiple units, and multiple devices. The GC units were pretty good about dropping the older connection. With later versions of iRule though, if you assign a variable to a feedback, it will place that device in all panels which is a no go with the GC-100 units since they will all fight for control.



Thanks for your response. 




Frank


----------



## eatenbacktolife

Franin said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank



By "device" I mean tablet or phone. GC-100 only allows one connection at a time from a mobile device for example. You'll never see this problem if you only plan on setting up iRule on one device. If that is the case, the GC-100 units are a good buy.


----------



## Franin

eatenbacktolife said:


> By "device" I mean tablet or phone. GC-100 only allows one connection at a time from a mobile device for example. You'll never see this problem if you only plan on setting up iRule on one device. If that is the case, the GC-100 units are a good buy.



Even better. It's only for my HT room I'll have a dedicated iPad mini for it. Thank you 


Frank


----------



## jidelite

Franin said:


> Even better. It's only for my HT room I'll have a dedicated iPad mini for it. Thank you
> 
> 
> Frank


Franin, one more 'gotcha' about the GC-100 - its older technology so if you get it 'used' you may have old firmware which may only allow a baud rate of 19200 or less. So it is a good idea to plan/know the baud rate requirements for each piece of equipment you are using. You could always send it to Global Cache for an update (I think max rate is 57.2K) but still better to plan to minimize your down time...

jidelite


----------



## Franin

jidelite said:


> Franin, one more 'gotcha' about the GC-100 - its older technology so if you get it 'used' you may have old firmware which may only allow a baud rate of 19200 or less. So it is a good idea to plan/know the baud rate requirements for each piece of equipment you are using. You could always send it to Global Cache for an update (I think max rate is 57.2K) but still better to plan to minimize your down time...
> 
> jidelite



Thanks for that I've bought one second hand and I've just asked him about the firmware upgrade and his reply was not sure. More than likely it's a No. 


Frank


----------



## holyindian

Due to the fact that my todder scavanged on my ipad 2 on which i had setup my irule, I've picked up a refurb ipad 3 retina (almost new) and i was wondering if there is a way to port my ipad 2's UI to the ipad 3 retina? i realize the ipad retina's resolution is much larger and so are the graphics.
I had created a lot of custom buttons on the ipad 2, do i have to re-do all of this now?


----------



## Axel

holyindian said:


> Due to the fact that my todder scavanged on my ipad 2 on which i had setup my irule, I've picked up a refurb ipad 3 retina (almost new) and i was wondering if there is a way to port my ipad 2's UI to the ipad 3 retina? i realize the ipad retina's resolution is much larger and so are the graphics.
> I had created a lot of custom buttons on the ipad 2, do i have to re-do all of this now?


I would simply download your iPad2 layout on your new one and see how it looks. When I migrated from low to high res. I found it scaled quite acceptably and I have been running with it ever since. Maybe there is now a simple way to migrate layouts between resolutions - I would love to hear about it. Back then I could not find one. 
_____
Axel


----------



## ChldsPlay

I'm trying to setup my receiver on iRule, it's an Onkyo TX-SR608. I've been adding buttons with commands, but there is one command I cannot find. Maybe I just don't know what it's called, but I can't find anything to confirm a selection. I don't see a "select", "enter", "ok", or anything like that. I'm using the codes on "Onkyo/Integra Receiver/PreAmp Main Zones All Models". Can anyone help?


----------



## sonoftumble

holyindian said:


> Due to the fact that my todder scavanged on my ipad 2 on which i had setup my irule, I've picked up a refurb ipad 3 retina (almost new) and i was wondering if there is a way to port my ipad 2's UI to the ipad 3 retina? i realize the ipad retina's resolution is much larger and so are the graphics.
> I had created a lot of custom buttons on the ipad 2, do i have to re-do all of this now?


The resolution upscaling is a perfect x2 factor which means you can code and design for a non-retina iPad and it will look great on a retina iPad - pixel for pixel. What's great about that, is that you can use the non-retina templates and buttons and not need a 27" display to create retina handsets.


John
On Controls Featured Dealer


----------



## sonoftumble

ChldsPlay said:


> I'm trying to setup my receiver on iRule, it's an Onkyo TX-SR608. I've been adding buttons with commands, but there is one command I cannot find. Maybe I just don't know what it's called, but I can't find anything to confirm a selection. I don't see a "select", "enter", "ok", or anything like that. I'm using the codes on "Onkyo/Integra Receiver/PreAmp Main Zones All Models". Can anyone help?


I checked the device you are using and sure enough, the "enter" command is missing from that device. You can add that code directly into the device you downloaded by following the tutorial here: http://support.iruleathome.com/cust...7-tutorial-learning-commands-using-ir-learner

NOTE: You will use your Onkyo remote to "teach" the device the "enter" code via the learning port on your iTach.

Let me know how you do. Don't know your tech level, so maybe this will make sense or maybe not?


----------



## ChldsPlay

sonoftumble said:


> ChldsPlay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to setup my receiver on iRule, it's an Onkyo TX-SR608. I've been adding buttons with commands, but there is one command I cannot find. Maybe I just don't know what it's called, but I can't find anything to confirm a selection. I don't see a "select", "enter", "ok", or anything like that. I'm using the codes on "Onkyo/Integra Receiver/PreAmp Main Zones All Models". Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the device you are using and sure enough, the "enter" command is missing from that device. You can add that code directly into the device you downloaded by following the tutorial here: http://support.iruleathome.com/cust...7-tutorial-learning-commands-using-ir-learner
> 
> NOTE: You will use your Onkyo remote to "teach" the device the "enter" code via the learning port on your iTach.
> 
> Let me know how you do. Don't know your tech level, so maybe this will make sense or maybe not?
Click to expand...

Ah, well I don't have an IR learning device. Is it possible to maybe check other onkyo devices on the system and maybe get it from that?


----------



## sonoftumble

ChldsPlay said:


> Ah, well I don't have an IR learning device. Is it possible to maybe check other onkyo devices on the system and maybe get it from that?


That's certainly a possibility. The "Onkyo/Integra Receiver/Preamp Main Zone All Models (Stereo Receiver)" device is IR, and it has the "Cursor Enter" command. All you would need to do is import that device and drop the "Cursor Enter" command into your button, and then assign the device ( you can stack devices ) to your gateway. There is a very good chance that this particular command would be universal across the Onkyo lineup.

Just curious, if you don't have an iTach, what are you using to send IR commands to the Onkyo?


----------



## ChldsPlay

I have a GC-100-12


----------



## holyindian

sonoftumble said:


> The *resolution upscaling* is a perfect x2 factor which means you can code and design for a non-retina iPad and it will look great on a retina iPad - pixel for pixel. What's great about that, is that you can use the non-retina templates and buttons and not need a 27" display to create retina handsets.
> 
> 
> John
> On Controls Featured Dealer


Hmm, thats intresting. Where do i find this option for resolution upscaling in the iRule builder? Dont see it in any of the options.


----------



## holyindian

sonoftumble said:


> The resolution upscaling is a perfect x2 factor which means you can code and design for a non-retina iPad and it will look great on a retina iPad - pixel for pixel. What's great about that, is that you can use the non-retina templates and buttons and not need a 27" display to create retina handsets.
> 
> 
> John
> On Controls Featured Dealer


Perfect pls disregard my previous question. I ve ported the non retina UI to the retina iPad and it looks perfect. Just gelled in. Thanks so much for saving my hours of efforts. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sonoftumble

ChldsPlay said:


> I have a GC-100-12


Gotcha. Understand now. Let me know if the Onkyo stereo device worked for you.


----------



## sonoftumble

holyindian said:


> Perfect pls disregard my previous question. I ve ported the non retina UI to the retina iPad and it looks perfect. Just gelled in. Thanks so much for saving my hours of efforts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Glad to help!


----------



## ChldsPlay

sonoftumble said:


> Gotcha. Understand now. Let me know if the Onkyo stereo device worked for you.


Thanks, that worked. Now the main thing I need to do is get my projector and Lumagen setup. They are RS-232 devices, and I need to figure out how to do the pins for the ethernet to RS-232 adaptors I have. I have no idea, except I know the projector is supposed to be in a normal/straight configuration.

Oh, and get it figured out with my Dune.


----------



## sonoftumble

ChldsPlay said:


> Thanks, that worked. Now the main thing I need to do is get my projector and Lumagen setup. They are RS-232 devices, and I need to figure out how to do the pins for the ethernet to RS-232 adaptors I have. I have no idea, except I know the projector is supposed to be in a normal/straight configuration.
> 
> Oh, and get it figured out with my Dune.


You need one of these for the Panasonic Projector: http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-...F8&qid=1435452478&sr=1-1&keywords=rs232+cable

And one of these for the Lumagen: http://www.amazon.com/Your-Cable-St...&sr=1-1&keywords=rs232+cable+female+to+female

I'm assuming you're going to use the GC100-12 since it has two serials - hence the cable recommendations. These are both straight throughs. The only other setup is the baud rate.

Not sure what a "Dune" is . . . but then again, I don't know everything


----------



## ChldsPlay

sonoftumble said:


> You need one of these for the Panasonic Projector: http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-...F8&qid=1435452478&sr=1-1&keywords=rs232+cable
> 
> And one of these for the Lumagen: http://www.amazon.com/Your-Cable-St...&sr=1-1&keywords=rs232+cable+female+to+female
> 
> I'm assuming you're going to use the GC100-12 since it has two serials - hence the cable recommendations. These are both straight throughs. The only other setup is the baud rate.
> 
> Not sure what a "Dune" is . . . but then again, I don't know everything


Well, I was planning to use Ethernet cables with modular adapters like these:

http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?pg_no2=3&c_id=104&cp_id=10415&cs_id=1041501&p_id=1152&sortby=&period=&rating=&seq=1&format=4#feedback

The problem is I am pretty lost on how I need to arrange the pins. I keep seeing all sorts of differing information and none of it is all that clear or straightforward. I also apparently placed my order wrong and didn't get a male connector, so I'll need one of those.

Checking Lumagen's documentation, it appears that device uses a null modem connection instead of straight through.


----------



## Axel

ChldsPlay said:


> Well, I was planning to use Ethernet cables with modular adapters like these:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?p...rtby=&period=&rating=&seq=1&format=4#feedback
> 
> The problem is I am pretty lost on how I need to arrange the pins. I keep seeing all sorts of differing information and none of it is all that clear or straightforward. I also apparently placed my order wrong and didn't get a male connector, so I'll need one of those.
> 
> Checking Lumagen's documentation, it appears that device uses a null modem connection instead of straight through.


Looking through my notes when I was setting up my iRule and Lumagen via RS-232 with these DB9F/RJ-45 adapters, I found this:

pin regular null 
2 TX RX 
3 RX TX 
5 ground ground 

Hope this helps!

_____
Axel


----------



## ChldsPlay

Axel said:


> Looking through my notes when I was setting up my iRule and Lumagen via RS-232 with these DB9F/RJ-45 adapters, I found this:
> 
> pin regular null
> 2 TX RX
> 3 RX TX
> 5 ground ground
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> _____
> Axel


Yeah, that part I think I had figured out. But I don't know what colors are which numbered pin. And with a null cable, are both ends the "null configuration" or is it one of each?


----------



## Killroy

Anyone having problems syncing with a jailbroken iPad? I have both my iPad 1 and iPad 3 jailbroken and it keeps failing to update the handsets. It keeps telling me that it cannot authenticate my user name & password. On my iPad Air (not jailbroken) it syncs just fine. On all devices it shows me that I am logged in.


----------



## osupike99

Killroy said:


> Anyone having problems syncing with a jailbroken iPad? I have both my iPad 1 and iPad 3 jailbroken and it keeps failing to update the handsets. It keeps telling me that it cannot authenticate my user name & password. On my iPad Air (not jailbroken) it syncs just fine. On all devices it shows me that I am logged in.


Are you using using Google+ authentication?


----------



## Killroy

osupike99 said:


> Are you using using Google+ authentication?


Nope, legacy login.


----------



## Killroy

osupike99 said:


> Are you using using Google+ authentication?


Weird... I logged in with Google+ and that fixed it.


----------



## vachief

*Feedback for Sony VPL-HW55ES Projector*

I haven't had any luck getting feedback to work for my VPL-HW55ES. I am using the Sony HW55ES - Feedback-Tokenized_0614 set of commands with an RS-232 connection. I've tried many of the feedbacks and none seem to be working for me. For example, I put the "MOTION ENHANCE" textual feedback on my remote. I set up an entrance to "Query Motion Enhance" that repeats every 15 seconds. Yet, the feedback always says "OFF" regardless of whatever I change it too. Am I missing something? I am having the same problem with the other feedbacks for the projector as well.

Alternatively, is there a way to set your projector to display on screen the feedback like it does for the IR remote that came with the projector? So, that when I change the motion enhance setting, it displays it on screen?


----------



## Axel

ChldsPlay said:


> Yeah, that part I think I had figured out. But I don't know what colors are which numbered pin. And with a null cable, are both ends the "null configuration" or is it one of each?


I think, I now understand: you want to build an extension cable with an Ethernet cable and one these adapters on either end.

How about these links:

DB9-Null Modem
 
DB9-Straight Through

____
Axel


----------



## ChldsPlay

Axel said:


> I think, I now understand: you want to build an extension cable with an Ethernet cable and one these adapters on either end.
> 
> How about these links:
> 
> DB9-Null Modem
> 
> DB9-Straight Through
> 
> ____
> Axel


Correct. I have an ethernet cable ran to the projector which will use a male/female straight configuration. And I planned to use a ethernet cable for the Lumagen and it would be a female/female Null configuration.

Are the colors the same for all of the adapters? 

The pictures are also confusing to me because they flip the pin order. Is that because one side of the cable mirror's the other?


----------



## jidelite

ChldsPlay said:


> Correct. I have an ethernet cable ran to the projector which will use a male/female straight configuration. And I planned to use a ethernet cable for the Lumagen and it would be a female/female Null configuration.
> 
> Are the colors the same for all of the adapters?
> 
> The pictures are also confusing to me because they flip the pin order. Is that because one side of the cable mirror's the other?


ChldsPlay, To add what Axel has supplied, I purchased a bunch of these adapters (purchased extras in case I messed up, broke a pin etc.) myself and made a bunch of straight and null cables last year. First time I had ever done it so I had to do alot of research so here is what I put together for myself in case I had to make more - hope this helps.

jidelite


----------



## ChldsPlay

jidelite said:


> ChldsPlay, To add what Axel has supplied, I purchased a bunch of these adapters (purchased extras in case I messed up, broke a pin etc.) myself and made a bunch of straight and null cables last year. First time I had ever done it so I had to do alot of research so here is what I put together for myself in case I had to make more - hope this helps.
> 
> jidelite


That's helpful, thank you. In the pictures you have, where it says it is looking into the connector, is that the front of the connector (the part that plugs into the ports on the devices), or the back (where the pins are plugged in)?


----------



## jgyenese

ChldsPlay said:


> Correct. I have an ethernet cable ran to the projector which will use a male/female straight configuration. And I planned to use a ethernet cable for the Lumagen and it would be a female/female Null configuration.
> 
> Are the colors the same for all of the adapters?
> 
> The pictures are also confusing to me because they flip the pin order. Is that because one side of the cable mirror's the other?


Why make it when they are available for cheap? Something like this should work for the Lumagen.

http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-Mo...sim_147_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1R29HGET2YM2SPRAZFFZ


----------



## jidelite

vachief said:


> I haven't had any luck getting feedback to work for my VPL-HW55ES. I am using the Sony HW55ES - Feedback-Tokenized_0614 set of commands with an RS-232 connection. I've tried many of the feedbacks and none seem to be working for me. For example, I put the "MOTION ENHANCE" textual feedback on my remote. I set up an entrance to "Query Motion Enhance" that repeats every 15 seconds. Yet, the feedback always says "OFF" regardless of whatever I change it too. Am I missing something? I am having the same problem with the other feedbacks for the projector as well.
> 
> Alternatively, is there a way to set your projector to display on screen the feedback like it does for the IR remote that came with the projector? So, that when I change the motion enhance setting, it displays it on screen?


vachief, Those feedback codes are mine - let me see if I can help...are you also using my set of Device codes (Sony VPL-HW55ES RS-232_0614)? First not sure why you set up an entrance to "Query Motion Enhance" that repeats every 15 seconds - this should be pretty static and won't change unless you manually change it so checking every 15 sec maybe a little exessive. To get to display on the screen I use the Motion Enhance Toggle commnad from my Sony VPL-HW55ES RS-232_0614. So to start, what does Tokenized Feedback property look like - mine looks like this

jidelite


----------



## jidelite

ChldsPlay said:


> That's helpful, thank you. In the pictures you have, where it says it is looking into the connector, is that the front of the connector (the part that plugs into the ports on the devices), or the back (where the pins are plugged in)?


ChldsPlay, The front of the connectors - the part you plug in. By the way it may be easier to by one already made but I had to make a 50ft run as that's how far the projector is to my equipment rack. Far more easier/CHEAPER to run 50ft ethernet cable and make adapters than a pre-made serial cable (I don't remember if they even make 50ft serial cable  )...

Edit: Ah, didn't look up the pre-made adapters...they are certainly easier (a litttle more expensive though) but I also like to tinker..

jidelite


----------



## vachief

jidelite said:


> vachief, Those feedback codes are mine - let me see if I can help...are you also using my set of Device codes (Sony VPL-HW55ES RS-232_0614)? First not sure why you set up an entrance to "Query Motion Enhance" that repeats every 15 seconds - this should be pretty static and won't change unless you manually change it so checking every 15 sec maybe a little exessive. To get to display on the screen I use the Motion Enhance Toggle commnad from my Sony VPL-HW55ES RS-232_0614. So to start, what does Tokenized Feedback property look like - mine looks like this
> 
> jidelite


jidelite, i set up the entrance just to try and force it to update because it wasn't working otherwise. Obviously, it didn't help, so I will remove it. Here are my tokenized feedback properties. Thanks!


----------



## Axel

ChldsPlay said:


> That's helpful, thank you. In the pictures you have, where it says it is looking into the connector, is that the front of the connector (the part that plugs into the ports on the devices), or the back (where the pins are plugged in)?



Here is a maybe more practical way to sort it out and which I have used in the past a few times with success: 
· It comes down to where the TX and RX pins go.
· Assemble one of the two adapters completely.
· Connect the Ethernet cable to the Lumagen via above adapter.
· Connect the not-yet-assembled second adapter to the Ethernet cable.
· Take the ‘loose’ pins of the second adapter and provisionally connect them to the GC. Ground should be clear; TX and RX are the only variables. If Attempt A does not work, reverse the pins for TX and RX (Attempt B). (Do not push the pins into the adapter’s black plastic piece yet, until you are sure your pin-out is correct.)

As others have already mentioned, if possible, I’d go with a long serial cable, e.g. from monoprice, rather than above. 

_______
Axel


----------



## jidelite

vachief said:


> jidelite, i set up the entrance just to try and force it to update because it wasn't working otherwise. Obviously, it didn't help, so I will remove it. Here are my tokenized feedback properties. Thanks!


Ok, that looks good. So you ae having trouble with 'all' feedback - let me switch from the Builder to the iRule app...In the app go to PANELS ->Devices (assigned devices) and tap Sony VPL-HW55ES RS-232_0614. Under FEEDBACKS section do you have anything (should be Sony HW55ES - Feedback-Tokenized_0614 unless you named it something diff).

jidelite


----------



## vachief

jidelite said:


> Ok, that looks good. So you ae having trouble with 'all' feedback - let me switch from the Builder to the iRule app...In the app go to PANELS ->Devices (assigned devices) and tap Sony VPL-HW55ES RS-232_0614. Under FEEDBACKS section do you have anything (should be Sony HW55ES - Feedback-Tokenized_0614 unless you named it something diff).
> 
> jidelite


Yes, it says "Sony HW55ES - Feedback-Tokenized_0614" in the feedbacks section.


----------



## jidelite

vachief said:


> Yes, it says "Sony HW55ES - Feedback-Tokenized_0614" in the feedbacks section.


Ok, back to the Builder. I'm going to try and supply you an example of the Motion Enhancer feedback that I have... Besides feedback not working, are any RS232 commands working? For example, you wanted to see Motion Enhancer info on the screen - can you issue the Motion Enhance toggle command? 

jidelite


----------



## vachief

jidelite said:


> Ok, back to the Builder. I'm going to try and supply you an example of the Motion Enhancer feedback that I have... Besides feedback not working, are any RS232 commands working? For example, you wanted to see Motion Enhancer info on the screen - can you issue the Motion Enhance toggle command?
> 
> jidelite


Yes, I can issue the Motion Enhance toggle command (and pretty much all RS-232 commands) with no problem. The problem is just feedback. I don't see anything different in your setup than mine. I tried adding both the projector Power and the Aspect Ratio feedback to the screen, and neither of them are working either. I've gotten feedback to work with all of my other devices (Denon AVR, DirecTV, and Oppo Bluray player), so it seems to be something unique to this projector that I am missing.


----------



## jidelite

vachief said:


> Yes, I can issue the Motion Enhance toggle command (and pretty much all RS-232 commands) with no problem. The problem is just feedback. I don't see anything different in your setup than mine. I tried adding both the projector Power and the Aspect Ratio feedback to the screen, and neither of them are working either. I've gotten feedback to work with all of my other devices (Denon AVR, DirecTV, and Oppo Bluray player), so it seems to be something unique to this projector that I am missing.


 vachief, I'm scratching my head but it is so hard to figure these things out without actually see stuff. Since you have feedback for your other devices at least you know your way around iRule. One more check, the feedback Device Property make sure the STARTS WITH code (\xA9) and ENDS WITH (\x9A) do not have any 'hidden' spaces behind them. I think this bit me once with another device...

jidelite


----------



## ChldsPlay

Axel said:


> Here is a maybe more practical way to sort it out and which I have used in the past a few times with success:
> · It comes down to where the TX and RX pins go.
> · Assemble one of the two adapters completely.
> · Connect the Ethernet cable to the Lumagen via above adapter.
> · Connect the not-yet-assembled second adapter to the Ethernet cable.
> · Take the ‘loose’ pins of the second adapter and provisionally connect them to the GC. Ground should be clear; TX and RX are the only variables. If Attempt A does not work, reverse the pins for TX and RX (Attempt B). (Do not push the pins into the adapter’s black plastic piece yet, until you are sure your pin-out is correct.)
> 
> As others have already mentioned, if possible, I’d go with a long serial cable, e.g. from monoprice, rather than above.
> 
> _______
> Axel


That was a good idea, and it worked. Thank you. I now have the Lumagen working. Now it's just the projector. I still need to get a male adapter.

I'd rather not have to get a cable as I'd have to run it to the projector. There is conduit, but I still think the adapters would be easier. 

I am having some other issues too. Some of my panels aren't showing up when I click on the Panels option from the drop down. All of them are there except the panel for my receiver, lumagen, and drawers. I can only access them by putting a link into another panel. Not sure why this is.

Also, I can't seem to get the ISY Module to work at all. The gateway is fine as I can create a button and enter an address manually and that works. The switches, dimmers and scenes don't do anything, and I get a timeout icon on all of them.


----------



## Franin

Finally got my system up and running on irule I'm impressed on how well it works. I know I'm very late to the party lol but I'm impressed on what you can do it ( without having to be a programmer like with pronto and its pronto script ).
Time to sell my two TSU 9800 and 5 Rfx 9600 extenders. 


Frank


----------



## vachief

jidelite said:


> vachief, I'm scratching my head but it is so hard to figure these things out without actually see stuff. Since you have feedback for your other devices at least you know your way around iRule. One more check, the feedback Device Property make sure the STARTS WITH code (\xA9) and ENDS WITH (\x9A) do not have any 'hidden' spaces behind them. I think this bit me once with another device...
> 
> jidelite


So, I played around with this more last night and got it working....somewhat. I've gotten a few of the feedbacks to work (motion enhancer and RC setting). However, the update is really delayed. Like several minutes delayed... I have a button on my remote that re-queries for these things, but it takes way too long to get the response back. So, I'm thinking that I have something else going on that is making the projector take so long with my requests. I assume that this isn't normal behavior to take so long, right? Also, there are some that just seem to never work (power status and aspect).


----------



## jidelite

vachief said:


> So, I played around with this more last night and got it working....somewhat. I've gotten a few of the feedbacks to work (motion enhancer and RC setting). However, the update is really delayed. Like several minutes delayed... I have a button on my remote that re-queries for these things, but it takes way too long to get the response back. So, I'm thinking that I have something else going on that is making the projector take so long with my requests. I assume that this isn't normal behavior to take so long, right? Also, there are some that just seem to never work (power status and aspect).


Great, you got feedback working! My feedbacks are returned within seconds so I'm not sure why the delay with you - maybe too many repeat commands, extended delay commands etc. or maybe its your gatwway (iTach or GC-100). I don't use Aspect feedback but I think I had to play with SETUP to get the Power Status working like I wanted. For the Projector SETUP my settings are:
Cooling Setting = Standard
Standby Mode = Standard
Power Saving = Standby

Then with the Power Status, the projector would cycle thru the different stages when shutdown (Cooling1, Cooling2 etc) and sometimes it would take several minutes before reaching Standby. If you think you are having problems with the Projector itself you'll probably be better served asking over in the Sony HW55 thread - I've had mine for about a yr and have not had any problems...

jidelite


----------



## SJHT

Franin said:


> Finally got my system up and running on irule I'm impressed on how well it works. I know I'm very late to the party lol but I'm impressed on what you can do it ( without having to be a programmer like with pronto and its pronto script ).
> Time to sell my two TSU 9800 and 5 Rfx 9600 extenders.
> 
> 
> Frank


Yeah I dumped my prontos some time ago. Right after they got out of the business. I believe we had similar setups. iRule does it all now in several rooms in our home. SJ


----------



## Franin

SJHT said:


> Yeah I dumped my prontos some time ago. Right after they got out of the business. I believe we had similar setups. iRule does it all now in several rooms in our home. SJ



Definitely a better way to go 


Frank


----------



## Franin

I got my other GC 100-12 today set it up gave it a static IP no problems the iPad reads it. I tried to control my Oppos blu ray (Rs232) Nothing. Scratching my head, luckily I go back to my other GC 100-12 ( the one that controls my other components and works ) and I noticed the the Gateway Address is different from the gateway address thats on my Router. I changed the new Gateway Address to match the old one and it works. Question is why would it work with a different Gateway Address rather than the Default Gateway Address thats on the Router? Shouldn't the Default Gateway Address work?

Thanks


----------



## ChldsPlay

Can anyone recommend a good device to use for a Dune Smart D1 media player (IP Control)? I've tried a few, and they all seem to have the same codes, but they are not working. The gateway says that it's good, so I'm guessing something is not working with the commands. I can control the Dune fine with another app, but I'd rather keep everything on iRule, and I'd like to avoid going IR if I can.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

ChldsPlay said:


> Can anyone recommend a good device to use for a Dune Smart D1 media player (IP Control)? I've tried a few, and they all seem to have the same codes, but they are not working. The gateway says that it's good, so I'm guessing something is not working with the commands. I can control the Dune fine with another app, but I'd rather keep everything on iRule, and I'd like to avoid going IR if I can.


I can't look at the builder, at work, but on my phone I have 2 devices imported, not sure which are assigned to the buttons on my panel, but it is working well for me. Devices:
Dune Smart H1
Dune BD Prime 3.0 Hex et network http

My gateway is an http gateway with port 80 and "get"

I have a B1 btw.


----------



## Glimmie

*Icon alignment with latets version?*

When is the bug going to be fixed where icons are mis-located with the latest version. There are several complaints in the Irule support page going back two months.

This is an unacceptable time to wait for a fix of something if this importance that was broken on an update. We do not have the option to revert back to older versions so what are we supposed to do?

Here's the thread on Irule: https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/buttons-are-misaligned-on-the-handset


----------



## osupike99

Glimmie said:


> When is the bug going to be fixed where icons are mis-located with the latest version. There are several complaints in the Irule support page going back two months.
> 
> This is an unacceptable time to wait for a fix of something if this importance that was broken on an update. We do not have the option to revert back to older versions so what are we supposed to do?
> 
> Here's the thread on Irule: https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/buttons-are-misaligned-on-the-handset


Is there any way you can post some screenshots?


----------



## Glimmie

osupike99 said:


> Is there any way you can post some screenshots?


Not right now but look at the link to the Irule site. That's exactly the same problem I am having after upgrading to V4+. Notice on the temperature panel how the lowest buttons are beyond the border of the inset. That's exactly what I am seeing too. Yet on the builder they are fine.

Now my panels with this issue are very low grid resolution, like 51 columns by 30 rows. I have one complex panel that has a full 1024x768 grid and it's OK. So could this just be that my grid sizes are too old (low) for the new version?

It seems like the image is stretched vertically. I have a NSEW/Enter diamond that is egg shaped in the new version but is a circle in the old version. It's also hard to see but it looks like the small window on the builder reference panel shows the error as well. But the main builder screen is normal.

I'm fine with rebuilding the pages but I just need some direction before going to all that trouble if it doesn't fix the problem.


----------



## michaelp2005

Franin said:


> Finally got my system up and running on irule I'm impressed on how well it works. I know I'm very late to the party lol but I'm impressed on what you can do it ( without having to be a programmer like with pronto and its pronto script ).
> Time to sell my two TSU 9800 and 5 Rfx 9600 extenders.
> 
> 
> Frank


I can't give up the hard buttons on my TSU9600, so it's still the king in my HT, but I use irule in my two other setups.


----------



## ChldsPlay

SeldomSeen31 said:


> I can't look at the builder, at work, but on my phone I have 2 devices imported, not sure which are assigned to the buttons on my panel, but it is working well for me. Devices:
> Dune Smart H1
> Dune BD Prime 3.0 Hex et network http
> 
> My gateway is an http gateway with port 80 and "get"
> 
> I have a B1 btw.


Can you check on which codes is used to turn it on?

I have the Dune Smart H1 device on there, but I'm getting nothing.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

ChldsPlay said:


> Can you check on which codes is used to turn it on?
> 
> I have the Dune Smart H1 device on there, but I'm getting nothing.


Home today, so I can look in the builder. All of the commands, including power, are from the Dune BD Prime 3.0 Hex et network http device. The only exception is the Previous command which I have used the Dune Smart H1 "return" command, this goes back up on menu level I believe.

I hope that helps.


----------



## sonoftumble

jidelite said:


> vachief, I'm scratching my head but it is so hard to figure these things out without actually see stuff. Since you have feedback for your other devices at least you know your way around iRule. One more check, the feedback Device Property make sure the STARTS WITH code (\xA9) and ENDS WITH (\x9A) do not have any 'hidden' spaces behind them. I think this bit me once with another device...
> 
> jidelite





vachief said:


> Yes, I can issue the Motion Enhance toggle command (and pretty much all RS-232 commands) with no problem. The problem is just feedback. I don't see anything different in your setup than mine. I tried adding both the projector Power and the Aspect Ratio feedback to the screen, and neither of them are working either. I've gotten feedback to work with all of my other devices (Denon AVR, DirecTV, and Oppo Bluray player), so it seems to be something unique to this projector that I am missing.



This may be a dumb question, but did you attach the feedback to the actual control device? I have forgotten to that a few times myself with obvious ( lack of ) results.


----------



## ChldsPlay

Has anyone had issues running their Lumagen with RS232? Commands are being sent, and some work, but some don't do the right thing, and they all seem to add an "ok" or "info" command at the end as the info screen comes up all the time. The commands appear in the format of #M/x0 with the M being menu. That doesn't bring the menu, but just brings up the info screen. Power on, and inputs work...but also bring up info. Any ideas?

Also, is it normal for DirecTV to be extremely slow responding to IP control? Is this an iRule issue, or a DirecTV box issue?


----------



## Franin

Hi all, I started adding feedback from my Marantz av8802 using the entrance commands with a repeat value of 15.0 sec I noticed the Marantz became unresponsive. I couldn't do anything. I had to manually switch it on and still none of the buttons works. The feedback worked though. I must of done something wrong for the Marantz to be unresponsive. I removed the entrances and feedback and it was all back to normal. Was my repeat to long? 
Thanks in advance. I'm using a GC 100-12.


Frank


----------



## cal87

Franin said:


> Hi all, I started adding feedback from my Marantz av8802 using the entrance commands with a repeat value of 15.0 sec I noticed the Marantz became unresponsive. I couldn't do anything. I had to manually switch it on and still none of the buttons works. The feedback worked though. I must of done something wrong for the Marantz to be unresponsive. I removed the entrances and feedback and it was all back to normal. Was my repeat to long?
> Thanks in advance. I'm using a GC 100-12.
> 
> 
> Frank


Don't know about your specific issue, but you can control the Marantz with IP control. Do not need the GC100.


----------



## Franin

cal87 said:


> Don't know about your specific issue, but you can control the Marantz with IP control. Do not need the GC100.



Thanks


Frank


----------



## jidelite

ChldsPlay said:


> ...Also, is it normal for DirecTV to be extremely slow responding to IP control? Is this an iRule issue, or a DirecTV box issue?


Definitely the DirecTV box. Sometimes I've had to put a 5-8 sec delay between commands...

jidelite


----------



## jidelite

Franin said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Frank


Franin, I have a 7008 and IP probably is better but a 15 sec repeat command could be taxing on the Marantz (IP or RS232). A status or refresh feedback button couldn't do the trick? 

jidelite


----------



## kevings

Hi Fellas, 

*I could really use some help here....*

. I'd like to install some LED multi colored rope lights behind my movie screen, that I can control via Irule ( brightness, color, flash pattern, etc, ). I'd like use something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/SUPERNIGHT®-W...d=1436213003&sr=8-2&keywords=led+strip+lights

So far, I found a wifi light controller on amazon made by milight:
http://www.amazon.com/MiLight-WiFi-Wireless-Controller-Lamps/dp/B00KGGGU3O
I really like this controller because, a Google search told me that their are already panels built for it in Irule builder. 

Can any of you LED experts, tell me if the combo above would work? As an fyi, I have the itach that does rs232 control and the other one that does IR control ( basically the red one and blue one ). 

I did an Irule review, which is linked in my signature, in case more info is needed about my setup.

Also, if any of you would recommend different hardware instead of what i have listed above please let me know.


----------



## ChldsPlay

jidelite said:


> Definitely the DirecTV box. Sometimes I've had to put a 5-8 sec delay between commands...
> 
> jidelite


Awesome...

5-8 seconds would seem pretty good at this point. It's taking minutes to respond sometimes. It's better with the actual remote, but that acts weird too. It usually repeats an action 2 or 3 times for each press. The buttons on the box work, but that'd be a bit difficult since it's in the next room. I'd love DirecTV to give me a new box, but I highly doubt that is going to happen.


----------



## Franin

jidelite said:


> Franin, I have a 7008 and IP probably is better but a 15 sec repeat command could be taxing on the Marantz (IP or RS232). A status or refresh feedback button couldn't do the trick?
> 
> 
> 
> jidelite



Thank you for that. I will go down that route by adding a status button 


Frank


----------



## deewan

Glimmie said:


> Not right now but look at the link to the Irule site. That's exactly the same problem I am having after upgrading to V4+. Notice on the temperature panel how the lowest buttons are beyond the border of the inset. That's exactly what I am seeing too. Yet on the builder they are fine.
> 
> Now my panels with this issue are very low grid resolution, like 51 columns by 30 rows. I have one complex panel that has a full 1024x768 grid and it's OK. So could this just be that my grid sizes are too old (low) for the new version?
> 
> It seems like the image is stretched vertically. I have a NSEW/Enter diamond that is egg shaped in the new version but is a circle in the old version. It's also hard to see but it looks like the small window on the builder reference panel shows the error as well. But the main builder screen is normal.
> 
> I'm fine with rebuilding the pages but I just need some direction before going to all that trouble if it doesn't fix the problem.


I had the same problem. Buittons looked fine on the iRule bulder screens but were misaligned on the iPad. I was lucky and a fellow user helped find a solution to one of my problems. No help to the poor support that now seems to be provided by irule. check out this thread.
https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/buttons-are-misaligned-on-the-handset


----------



## deewan

Speaking of poor support offered by iRule, anyone else having this issue and able to help a fellow poster? I've reported it here and on the iRule support community. It has not been addressed by iRule for quite some time. At first I was living with it, but last night I was showing my new neighbors my theater and their teenage son (who is very tech savvy) was asking why my remote shading was only covering part of the screen.
https://getsatisfaction.com/irule/topics/inactive-screen-shading-issue-with-button-icon-layout-issues


----------



## impmonkey

kevings said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> *I could really use some help here....*
> 
> . I'd like to install some LED multi colored rope lights behind my movie screen, that I can control via Irule ( brightness, color, flash pattern, etc, ). I'd like use something like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/SUPERNIGHT®-W...d=1436213003&sr=8-2&keywords=led+strip+lights
> 
> So far, I found a wifi light controller on amazon made by milight:
> http://www.amazon.com/MiLight-WiFi-Wireless-Controller-Lamps/dp/B00KGGGU3O
> I really like this controller because, a Google search told me that their are already panels built for it in Irule builder.
> 
> Can any of you LED experts, tell me if the combo above would work? As an fyi, I have the itach that does rs232 control and the other one that does IR control ( basically the red one and blue one ).
> 
> I did an Irule review, which is linked in my signature, in case more info is needed about my setup.
> 
> Also, if any of you would recommend different hardware instead of what i have listed above please let me know.


I use this controller for LED lighting controlled by irule. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007RGRJ36?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage I control it with just IR. If you can get IR behind your screen this would probably be a good option.
I learned all the codes from the remote and could share the device if you decide to go this route.


----------



## jacket_fan

User Name and Password Problem

I am using Windows 7 on a PC, an iPad and iPhone. 

I am replacing the Comcast box and when I went to updateiRule, I got an error on all my devices giving a username/password error. I changed the password on the devices,recycled power but no help. Irule stillworks, but I cannot sync.

I apologize if this problem has been covered in recent posts,but was wondering what could have changed since I last updated iRule, which was sometime last year.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## flanole

*Centralite Elegance*

I am having no luck using the Centralite Module. The buttons time out and don't work. Gateway is fine. I can use the Centralite network commands to turn lights on and off, but the module does not work. I have swapped out Global Cache devices. Centralite has the newest firmware and works fine otherwise. Help!!!!


----------



## kevings

impmonkey said:


> I use this controller for LED lighting controlled by irule. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007RGRJ36?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage I control it with just IR. If you can get IR behind your screen this would probably be a good option.
> I learned all the codes from the remote and could share the device if you decide to go this route.


Impmonkey, i really appreciate your help here. I think your right about IR being more reliable in this case, since I read a good number of reviews indicated that the wifi modules, frequently drop connection and need to be reset. 

Per your message, could you please share your device as soon as you can. My kit has the same exact remote, so i think it should work. If not, I'll buy the same controller that you have. 

I'll keep an eye on this thread and await your update, or PM if you'd prefer. Please also let me know what you named the device. 

Right now when I search the database the only thing I'm finding is under "Milight" but its all IP controls. 

*THANKS!!*


----------



## impmonkey

kevings said:


> Impmonkey, i really appreciate your help here. I think your right about IR being more reliable in this case, since I read a good number of reviews indicated that the wifi modules, frequently drop connection and need to be reset.
> 
> Per your message, could you please share your device as soon as you can. My kit has the same exact remote, so i think it should work. If not, I'll buy the same controller that you have.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on this thread and await your update, or PM if you'd prefer. Please also let me know what you named the device.
> 
> Right now when I search the database the only thing I'm finding is under "Milight" but its all IP controls.
> 
> *THANKS!!*


All done. 
Shared with Name "RGB LED Music Controller" 
Vendor "HitLights" 
Model "RGB Music Controller" 
Type "lights"


Except just realized I'm a dealer and you probably don't have access to that device.
I will upload a txt with the correct codes shortly.

Here ya go. Its not in a format to import but you can copy paste em in at least.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jef13oqmmf1y2xg/RGB%20Contoller%20IR%20Codes.txt?dl=0


----------



## Ralph Potts

Franin said:


> Hi all, I started adding feedback from my Marantz av8802 using the entrance commands with a repeat value of 15.0 sec I noticed the Marantz became unresponsive. I couldn't do anything. I had to manually switch it on and still none of the buttons works. The feedback worked though. I must of done something wrong for the Marantz to be unresponsive. I removed the entrances and feedback and it was all back to normal. Was my repeat to long?
> Thanks in advance. I'm using a GC 100-12.
> 
> 
> Frank





cal87 said:


> Don't know about your specific issue, but you can control the Marantz with IP control. Do not need the GC100.





Franin said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Frank


Greetings,

Frank, I control my Marantz 8802 via IP and am very pleased with the overall performance.


Regards,


----------



## flanole

flanole said:


> I am having no luck using the Centralite Module. The buttons time out and don't work. Gateway is fine. I can use the Centralite network commands to turn lights on and off, but the module does not work. I have swapped out Global Cache devices. Centralite has the newest firmware and works fine otherwise. Help!!!!




As an update. The guys at IRule are working on figuring this out. Very quick response from them.


----------



## ChldsPlay

flanole said:


> I am having no luck using the Centralite Module. The buttons time out and don't work. Gateway is fine. I can use the Centralite network commands to turn lights on and off, but the module does not work. I have swapped out Global Cache devices. Centralite has the newest firmware and works fine otherwise. Help!!!!


I was having almost no luck with the Universal Devices Module for my ISY. After a lot of back and forth and a reboot of my tablet, it just started "working." It's still a bit inconsistent, and extremely slow. I'm in the process of just putting in normal buttons with manual commands to control my lights. I'll put all the module stuff on a second page. It's disappointing at how poorly it has been working.


----------



## ChldsPlay

So, is there a big issue with buttons appearing one way in the builder, and getting misaligned on handsets? 

I have this issue on several pages. It's slight on most, but on one, it's very bad. 

I have a background image that looks like a Directv remote, and I have transparent buttons aligned on top of that. When I go to my handset, the background images and buttons are shifted somewhat. Buttons are below where they should be. If I want to press the number 1, I have to push where the 4 is. This makes watching TV a major pain, especially when you factor in the slow response between iRule and the directv box (it's not always the box either as sometimes it takes irule quite a while to send the signal).


----------



## flanole

IRule has been working on this. Evidently, they can get my file to work on their centralite box, but all I get are buttons that either time out and never work or work once and then time out. Sometimes I can get a button that has timed out to reset if I go to main page and then back, but then the button only works one time and times out again. Very frustrating. I do like what I can do with IRule otherwise.


----------



## Franin

Do any of you find at times while using irule and pressing any buttons the App tends to switch off and go back too the Ipad home screen?


----------



## ChldsPlay

Is there a reason that my right entry drawers always show a line where the edge of the drawer is? Even if I eliminate all backgrounds, there is a white line at the edge. This doesn't happen for the left or bottom drawers.

NM: This only shows up in builder, but not on my handset.


----------



## bluer101

Is there a way to group multiple buttons together? So that you can move a organized group of buttons without having to select each one to make a group then move. It would be easier when designing and moving stuff on a page. Then after you can ungroup them. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Gator99

bluer101 said:


> Is there a way to group multiple buttons together? So that you can move a organized group of buttons without having to select each one to make a group then move. It would be easier when designing and moving stuff on a page. Then after you can ungroup them. Hope this makes sense.


Not currently but I sure wish that was added to the builder

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## osupike99

Gator99 said:


> Not currently but I sure wish that was added to the builder
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It is already in the builder and existed for at least 6 months now. You can "lasso" select it or use the standard ctrl+click to select or cmd+click to select.


----------



## Gator99

osupike99 said:


> It is already in the builder and existed for at least 6 months now. You can "lasso" select it or use the standard ctrl+click to select or cmd+click to select.


Thanks osupike99, but that is not exactly a grouping like I am thinking of, I wanted the images actually grouped and stay that way as I move that one grouped object around, for instance see attached image, I want that to be selected/grouped and then moved.

When I use your method with this image on the builder I cannot move the selected images as a group, it deselects all of the images except the one my mouse is over.


----------



## bluer101

Yes, the lasso method works but you cannot keep the group selected to move in the future. I believe I used to do this in Pronto edit. 

The group of buttons stayed in there position inside the group but each button still was assignable.


----------



## Franin

I have taken my Marantz 8802 off the GC 100-12 and have assigned it to the itach rs232 wifi and find it I still have trouble with some off the feedback. For instance it picks up and shows Dolby Digital and Stereo but when it outputs HD audio for some reason it refuses to show DTS HD MA / DOLBY TRUE HD. Anyone experiencing the same problem ? Is the feed back designed mainly for the 8801 and older? 

Thanks 


Frank


----------



## osupike99

Franin said:


> I have taken my Marantz 8802 off the GC 100-12 and have assigned it to the itach rs232 wifi and find it I still have trouble with some off the feedback. For instance it picks up and shows Dolby Digital and Stereo but when it outputs HD audio for some reason it refuses to show DTS HD MA / DOLBY TRUE HD. Anyone experiencing the same problem ? Is the feed back designed mainly for the 8801 and older?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Frank


Frank... You can edit the feedback to show what YOU want it to show.


----------



## absolootbs

Gator99 said:


> Thanks osupike99, but that is not exactly a grouping like I am thinking of, I wanted the images actually grouped and stay that way as I move that one grouped object around, for instance see attached image, I want that to be selected/grouped and then moved.
> 
> When I use your method with this image on the builder I cannot move the selected images as a group, it deselects all of the images except the one my mouse is over.



You can move them together as a group using the keyboard arrows


----------



## Franin

osupike99 said:


> Frank... You can edit the feedback to show what YOU want it to show.



Thanks, I'll have to learn how to do that ( still a beginner ). I have stumbled onto a new problem where I have updated the irule app today and noticed I'm unable to go to settings page ( to sync, gateways etc) it keeps going to my home page. I've turned iPad on and off and still won't allow me. Anyone else experiencing that issue ??


Frank


----------



## Gator99

absolootbs said:


> You can move them together as a group using the keyboard arrows


that doesn't work in the builder for me, for one if you have another image/text/feedback etc, you can move one on top of the other by dragging or arrows. When there is no images/text or feedbacks in the way, and I have them all selected and arrow up I expect them to move together, but that is not the case. 

Lets just say that the builder's interface and functionality is really behind when I comes to design features that create a GUI.


----------



## absolootbs

Gator99 said:


> that doesn't work in the builder for me, for one if you have another image/text/feedback etc, you can move one on top of the other by dragging or arrows. When there is no images/text or feedbacks in the way, and I have them all selected and arrow up I expect them to move together, but that is not the case.
> 
> Lets just say that the builder's interface and functionality is really behind when I comes to design features that create a GUI.


I assume you meant "you *can't* move one on top of the other by dragging or arrows". That is correct. Unless there's a trick I don't know about, the only way to make one element overlap another is by adjusting the row/column values in the properties pane on the lower left hand side of the screen.

As far as moving elements together when multiselected, if it's not working for you then it's op error, because it works fine for me. What browser are you using? If using a browser other than Chrome it can sometimes make the builder behave poorly in certain ways.


----------



## Gator99

absolootbs said:


> I assume you meant "you *can't* move one on top of the other by dragging or arrows". That is correct. Unless there's a trick I don't know about, the only way to make one element overlap another is by adjusting the row/column values in the properties pane on the lower left hand side of the screen.
> 
> As far as moving elements together when multiselected, if it's not working for you then it's op error, because it works fine for me. What browser are you using? If using a browser other than Chrome it can sometimes make the builder behave poorly in certain ways.



Yes you are correct on the first point, on the second, not sure what to tell you, I am using chrome, I am a beta tester of irule, so this behaviour happens in the regular builder as well as the beta builder, the three attached images will show you what happens:

1. normal before selection or move (1.jpg)
2. selected items (2.jpg)
3. using arrow key, up once this is the result. (3.jpg)

as you will see the images do not move together in my system (Chrome)


----------



## absolootbs

Gator99 said:


> Yes you are correct on the first point, on the second, not sure what to tell you, I am using chrome, I am a beta tester of irule, so this behaviour happens in the regular builder as well as the beta builder, the three attached images will show you what happens:
> 
> 1. normal before selection or move (1.jpg)
> 2. selected items (2.jpg)
> 3. using arrow key, up once this is the result. (3.jpg)
> 
> as you will see the images do not move together in my system (Chrome)



Press the up arrow again and see if the three that didn't move with the other two don't "catch up". I _do_ see that behavior sometimes, where one or more elements of the group doesn't move on the first move. But another press in the same direction always puts everything right.

I've found other group move quirkiness too. For instance, the behavior when one part of the group hits another element or the side of the page, but the rest of the group does not, etc. The functionality certainly isn't perfect, but it does exist and it's better than nothing IMHO


----------



## Gator99

absolootbs said:


> Press the up arrow again and see if the three that didn't move with the other two don't "catch up". I _do_ see that behavior sometimes, where one or more of the group doesn't move on the first move. But another press in the same direction always puts everything right.


no dice, no big deal, just pointing out that it doesn't work for everyone, I have learned to live with it, thanks for the input though


----------



## absolootbs

Gator99 said:


> no dice, no big deal, just pointing out that it doesn't work for everyone, I have learned to live with it, thanks for the input though



Oh well. Weird that it doesn't work the same from one person to another. Thats definitely one thing i wish irule had done differently - they were making great strides for a while in adding ux functionality to the builder and cleaning up the ux functionality that already existed. Then as soon as this whole "module" thing came to be, they realized what great potential it offered as a new/additional revenue stream and seem to have abandoned most everything that was happening previously to instead focus on new modules and improving existing modules. Granted, they've also added some non-module things (eg. variables and conditional logic) along the way. But as great as those may be, they still don't relieve the day to day frustration the builder can cause.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Has Android version just become totally unusable in the last few updates for anyone else? My previously excellently functioning Asus Memo tab that is the center of my theater control has been a disaster of late. Stacked commands taking nearly a minute to execute. Slow and missed gateway connections. I removed my directv feedback as that seemed to compound the issue.


----------



## thebland

*IRULE APPLE TV MODULE*


I have the iRule APPLE TV module. Went through tutorial, paired and all looks good on my iPhone but it won't control. The tutorial says, "In the iRule HD app, you will see the name of the computer to which you paired the app with as the Gateway name. But it doesn't. The Gateway page calls it 'New Gateway'. And then a IP address I don't recognize (nor can I change).

I had confirmation all paired (entered 4 digit code from iTunes). 

The Tutorial references the iPad in the tutorial. Is this only working on iPad?

Any ideas?


----------



## sonoftumble

thebland said:


> *IRULE APPLE TV MODULE*
> 
> 
> I have the iRule APPLE TV module. Went through tutorial, paired and all looks good on my iPhone but it won't control. The tutorial says, "In the iRule HD app, you will see the name of the computer to which you paired the app with as the Gateway name. But it doesn't. The Gateway page calls it 'New Gateway'. And then a IP address I don't recognize (nor can I change).
> 
> I had confirmation all paired (entered 4 digit code from iTunes).
> 
> The Tutorial references the iPad in the tutorial. Is this only working on iPad?
> 
> Any ideas?


The AppleTV module works with anything iOS. iPad, iPhone, etc. Not sure what version of iOS you are running, and I'm assuming that you are running iRule 4.2 that was released last week. When you pair with the AppleTV, the AppleTV's IP address is automatically populated into the gateway. That's why you can't change it. Check your AppleTV's IP address to verify that it matches with what you are seeing in the gateway page. Make sure that your AppleTV has the latest software installed. Make sure that your iPhone is running the latest software. The AppleTV module is part of Apple's Home Kit, so you need to be running iOS 8.3 and up. iOS 7 and older OS's do not support Home Kit.

Sometimes a simple restart of both devices will clear things up.


----------



## thebland

sonoftumble said:


> The AppleTV module works with anything iOS. iPad, iPhone, etc. Not sure what version of iOS you are running, and I'm assuming that you are running iRule 4.2 that was released last week. When you pair with the AppleTV, the AppleTV's IP address is automatically populated into the gateway. That's why you can't change it. Check your AppleTV's IP address to verify that it matches with what you are seeing in the gateway page. Make sure that your AppleTV has the latest software installed. Make sure that your iPhone is running the latest software. The AppleTV module is part of Apple's Home Kit, so you need to be running iOS 8.3 and up. iOS 7 and older OS's do not support Home Kit.
> 
> Sometimes a simple restart of both devices will clear things up.


I'm going to bet the IP address is wrong.... What would I do if that's it? Not home so I can't verify.

Thanks!


----------



## Gator99

Of it is up address, I would suggest update the address in irule, but also set your devices with static IP addresses using your router

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thebland

Got it. All good. Works like a charm. Resetting Apple TV did it. 

Great addition to irule!


----------



## ChldsPlay

Is there an easy way to copy a landscape page over to a portrait page? I know it can't be exact, but I'd rather not have to recreate every button, link, and label.


----------



## bluer101

ChldsPlay said:


> Is there an easy way to copy a landscape page over to a portrait page? I know it can't be exact, but I'd rather not have to recreate every button, link, and label.


You can hold down the control key and select every element on the page. Then copy them after they are all selected. Then go to the portrait page and paste. 

I would try a few at a time to see first. You will have to rearrange then again after though.


----------



## varun432

*Temperature Sensor*

Hey!! guyz need a small help!!!

I need a temperature sensor which can send temperature readings as feedback to irule... Accordingly I could control my fan and Airconditioning on irule...

I do not need a thermostat ...
Just a temperature sensor which can send reading over wifi or I could connect through my router...


Does anyone have any idea of any such product which could do my job...


----------



## Gator99

Hobo sensors are Bluetooth but not wifi

http://www.onsetcomp.com

Maybe they have other models

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## flanole

*Sprinkler/Irrigation Control*

I have searched and found several posts mentioning irrigation control, but nothing definitive. Are there any irrigation control systems available that work with IRule?


----------



## osupike99

flanole said:


> I have searched and found several posts mentioning irrigation control, but nothing definitive. Are there any irrigation control systems available that work with IRule?


The only thing I know of is the use of Insteon irrigation controller with ISY.


----------



## Franin

thebland said:


> Got it. All good. Works like a charm. Resetting Apple TV did it.
> 
> Great addition to irule!


I agree


----------



## impmonkey

flanole said:


> I have searched and found several posts mentioning irrigation control, but nothing definitive. Are there any irrigation control systems available that work with IRule?


I have used Opensprinklers GUI as an embedded URL. Works well. Additionally anything that would intergrates with vera could be used. You could control the scenes that would control the sprinklers


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Anyone have the monoprice PID 10682 HDbaseT 4x4 matrix? i just picked up this unit and am not finding RS232, IP or IR commands in the iRule device library.


I would love to control via an IP/Network gateway with irule as I don't have another serial itach. IR would be ok, I suppose, though learning the commands via itach would be a pain. i have a PDF link for the rs232 protocol, but since I can't copy and paste it, loading that in to the builder is likely to lead to frustration. Has anyone already done this?

Here is the link, though: http://downloads.monoprice.com/files/manuals/10682_Manual_140115.pdf

IP would be ideal, still puzzling how to accomplish that.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Is there any way to sync older versions of the iRule app on either android or IOS? i have a tablet running android version 4.03 where nothing newer seems to be supported and i keep getting the autentication failed invalid username/password. Having similar issue with old ipod touches. The date/time is correct, which has been a problem in the past. Really frustrated as I've added this new matrix as seen in my previous post, but I can't do any testing because I can't sync any of the handsets.

I've tried set the lowest security settings on my google account as possible (no tier 2 authentication and allow outside apps). I am pretty disappointed if these devices can't be used with irule any longer. I have four 7in android tablets that I bought specifically for iRule throughout my house.


----------



## mskreis

Digi Portserver question. I currently have a TS4 and need an additional port. Would it be best to get another 4 off of eBay or look for a TS 8?

The TS4 has a nice web interface and I'm comfortable with it. I'm not sure if this is true of the legacy 8 devices. 

Thanks


----------



## blkicevic

Been a proud user of iRule for 3 years with my denon products and more. Moving to a Yamaha RX-A3050 with the BD-A1040 BD Player. I am looking for the right codes in the devices to control both receiver and player via ip. there are many. I imported the Yamaha AVR HTTP Control-Zone 1 and Yamaha BD-S TCP/IP. Will these work? I am re-building my irule remote prior to the arrival of the new equipment on Friday as to hopefully have a smooth transition.My reason for IP is to remove the gc100 in my rack in order to make room. Currently the Denon is using ir via gc100.
thanks for all the support!


----------



## osupike99

blkicevic said:


> Been a proud user of iRule for 3 years with my denon products and more. Moving to a Yamaha RX-A3050 with the BD-A1040 BD Player. I am looking for the right codes in the devices to control both receiver and player via ip. there are many. I imported the Yamaha AVR HTTP Control-Zone 1 and Yamaha BD-S TCP/IP. Will these work? I am re-building my irule remote prior to the arrival of the new equipment on Friday as to hopefully have a smooth transition.My reason for IP is to remove the gc100 in my rack in order to make room. Currently the Denon is using ir via gc100.
> thanks for all the support!


Your AVR driver should work fine. But be aware that since it is HTTP, you will need to send the query command for status (if you do feedback). RS232/TCP device driver does auto feedback BUT you need to send Keep Alive command every 40 or so seconds AND it only allows a single connection at a time. This is a problem if you use multi-zone or multi-user setup.


----------



## jimim

flanole said:


> I have searched and found several posts mentioning irrigation control, but nothing definitive. Are there any irrigation control systems available that work with IRule?


 
i use etherain with vera. you need vera t omake it work with irule. only reason i use it cause i use vara already.


works well. except if you have more than one zone for watering (i have 5) the feedback is the same for each zone. meaning if zone one is running feedback shows all are running. so when away i have to check my cameras to make sure all is ok. this has to do with etherain. not irule. i would need 5 etherain boxes if i wanted proper feedback for each zone. the unit can't separate each zone out.


jim


----------



## viper14

*denon ip control*

Has anyone setup there irule to control there Denon over IP, i have everything working flawless over IP, i'm just working on getting the feedbacks to work, i know for example with the direcTV boxes you have to setup a Query command in the entrance to pole the device every 15 seconds(minimum) to pull the channel info, #, etc. Does the denon amp also require the same query to be configured in the entrance to the items upto date, for example the volume # level. 

Thanks


----------



## osupike99

viper14 said:


> Has anyone setup there irule to control there Denon over IP, i have everything working flawless over IP, i'm just working on getting the feedbacks to work, i know for example with the direcTV boxes you have to setup a Query command in the entrance to pole the device every 15 seconds(minimum) to pull the channel info, #, etc. Does the denon amp also require the same query to be configured in the entrance to the items upto date, for example the volume # level.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Viper,

Denon, when controlled using the TCP/RS232 driver, you really don't need to query the status as it will update the feedback when you adjust the volume and such. If you are using HTTP device driver, you will definitely need to query the status.

Be aware that with TCP/RS232, unless the status changes, you will get no feedback shown. So what I do in my setup is send the volume, power, input, listening mode query commands as an entrance as soon as I enter a panel/page that has any of the feedbacks for Denon.

If you are not getting any feedback at all, I would double check the following:

1. Make sure that you have the device driver assigned to the feedback.
2. Correct feedback is imported and used with appropriate device driver.



Alex


----------



## viper14

Thanks Alex, i got everything working, having a few issues with some feed backs like "Surround Mode Query" it just feeds back Surround... but in the dropdown in Irule it shows things like DTS HD etc stuff that could be useful to see when you watch a movie, also HDMI res, i'm sure some of these are useless, the main one i wanted was the Vol Level which i have setup but the others would be useful if you know a way to make them work with the correct status.

Thanks


----------



## thebland

OPPO 103 FEEDBACK ISSUE - HELP

Im not sure what is happening but I have a Oppo 103 and am trying to drag in Feedback.

The only Feedbacks that work are *elapsed time, audio type, disc type, & playback state*, . I made a button for Verbose 3 and hit it but still no luck.

I really want *CHAPTER/TRACK ELAPSED TIME* feedback to work...

What am I missing>?? Thanks!

**** Also, I have two Oppo players (83 and 103). How do the feedback commands differentiate from the two players??


----------



## Franin

thebland said:


> OPPO 103 FEEDBACK ISSUE - HELP
> 
> Im not sure what is happening but I have a Oppo 103 and am trying to drag in Feedback.
> 
> The only Feedbacks that work are *elapsed time, audio type, disc type, & playback state*, . I made a button for Verbose 3 and hit it but still no luck.
> 
> I really want *CHAPTER/TRACK ELAPSED TIME* feedback to work...
> 
> What am I missing>?? Thanks!
> 
> **** Also, I have two Oppo players (83 and 103). How do the feedback commands differentiate from the two players??


I cannot get it either Jeff just thinking have you removed elapsed time to see if it works? Maybe you can only have elapsed time or chapter/track elapsed time not both. I haven't tried it yet..


----------



## Axel

Franin said:


> I cannot get it either Jeff just thinking have you removed elapsed time to see if it works? Maybe you can only have elapsed time or chapter/track elapsed time not both. I haven't tried it yet..


Jeff;

It's been quite a while since I set up my oppo 103D, but if I recall correctly, there are limitations of what feedback you can query simultaneously, e.g. either elapsed chapter time or elapsed total time. I use respective discrete commands switch between them.

I have shared my oppo device and feedback files in the iRule community library:
# device: OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232 a" look for "set time info - xxxx"
# feedback: "Oppo BDP-103 Bluray Player - RS232 - Tokenized-a" look for "Type Code" and "Time"


Sorry, I am not familiar with the 83. Have you tried comparing the protocols? 

Hope this helps!
_____
Axel


----------



## jidelite

viper14 said:


> Thanks Alex, i got everything working, having a few issues with some feed backs like "Surround Mode Query" it just feeds back Surround... but in the dropdown in Irule it shows things like DTS HD etc stuff that could be useful to see when you watch a movie, also HDMI res, i'm sure some of these are useless, the main one i wanted was the Vol Level which i have setup but the others would be useful if you know a way to make them work with the correct status.
> 
> Thanks


viper14, I had a Denon 2310ci and now use a Marantz 7009 but it looks like the commands/feedback codes are basically the same...to get surround decoded info I use the "Surround Mode Query" (data: MS?\x0D) but the actual feedback code comes from the 'Listening Mode' (prefix: MS) text feedback that will give me things like DTS HD, DOLBY DIGITAL etc..


jidelite


----------



## viper14

jidelite said:


> viper14, I had a Denon 2310ci and now use a Marantz 7009 but it looks like the commands/feedback codes are basically the same...to get surround decoded info I use the "Surround Mode Query" (data: MS?\x0D) but the actual feedback code comes from the 'Listening Mode' (prefix: MS) text feedback that will give me things like DTS HD, DOLBY DIGITAL etc..
> 
> 
> jidelite


jidelite, i was able to get everything working it just seem to stay surround sound tho, even when i start a movie and it switches to DTS-HD, maybe i need to change the entrance to auto refresh every 15 seconds or something, is that what your doing?


----------



## thebland

Axel said:


> Jeff;
> 
> It's been quite a while since I set up my oppo 103D, but if I recall correctly, there are limitations of what feedback you can query simultaneously, e.g. either elapsed chapter time or elapsed total time. I use respective discrete commands switch between them.
> 
> I have shared my oppo device and feedback files in the iRule community library:
> # device: OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232 a" look for "set time info - xxxx"
> # feedback: "Oppo BDP-103 Bluray Player - RS232 - Tokenized-a" look for "Type Code" and "Time"
> 
> 
> Sorry, I am not familiar with the 83. Have you tried comparing the protocols?
> 
> Hope this helps!
> _____
> Axel


Got it Axel.

So, if I understand this, 

1. I just change my Oppo RS-232 codes to use the 'OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232 a' codes.. 
2. Then I make a button to send a command to the Oppo - e.g. set time info - total Remaining Time'. 
3. Then, I drag in the 'time' and 'Type Code' feedbacks? Correct?

I'm not exactly following how to send discrete codes to select between them.. A bit more help...

Thanks!


----------



## jidelite

viper14 said:


> jidelite, i was able to get everything working it just seem to stay surround sound tho, even when i start a movie and it switches to DTS-HD, maybe i need to change the entrance to auto refresh every 15 seconds or something, is that what your doing?


No need to change your entrance - the feedback is working as designed. It will display the last surround until the receiver detects a change.

jidelite


----------



## Axel

thebland said:


> Got it Axel.
> 
> So, if I understand this,
> 
> 1. I just change my Oppo RS-232 codes to use the 'OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232 a' codes..
> 2. Then I make a button to send a command to the Oppo - e.g. set time info - total Remaining Time'.
> 3. Then, I drag in the 'time' and 'Type Code' feedbacks? Correct?
> 
> I'm not exactly following how to send discrete codes to select between them.. A bit more help...
> 
> Thanks!


Jeff;
I think you are on the right track.

As the oppo can send only one type of time info at a time (AFAIK), you have to 'tell' it what you want to see as feedback. For that you need discrete codes / buttons. 
Example: 
If you want to see "Total Remaining Time", you have set it to "#STC R\x0D". 
If you want to see "Chapter Remaining Time", you have to set it to "#STC E\x0D"

The result/feedback is then shown as 'Time' and 'Type Code' 

Hope this helps!
____
Axel


----------



## thebland

Axel said:


> Jeff;
> I think you are on the right track.
> 
> As the oppo can send only one type of time info at a time (AFAIK), you have to 'tell' it what you want to see as feedback. For that you need discrete codes / buttons.
> Example:
> If you want to see "Total Remaining Time", you have set it to "#STC R\x0D".
> If you want to see "Chapter Remaining Time", you have to set it to "#STC E\x0D"
> 
> The result/feedback is then shown as 'Time' and 'Type Code'
> 
> Hope this helps!
> ____
> Axel


Got it.

I set up a toggle for each command to the Oppo and dragged both feedbacks in.

**Should I use the 'replace device command' (to change all Oppo commands)? Is that the best way to do it? Or use merge device?

Or just delete all commands and replace them one by one (I've never used the merge or replace device commands).

Thanks!


----------



## Axel

thebland said:


> Got it.
> 
> I set up a toggle for each command to the Oppo and dragged both feedbacks in.
> 
> **Should I use the 'replace device command' (to change all Oppo commands)? Is that the best way to do it? Or use merge device?
> 
> Or just delete all commands and replace them one by one (I've never used the merge or replace device commands).
> 
> Thanks!


I do not have any experience with the 'replace device command'. Others may be able to provide more insight. 

In this case here, assuming you already have a working set up and want to play it safe, I would simply copy the new commands/feedbacks over into your existing ones.

Deleting and starting over does not sound very appealing to me at all . Before that I would try any of other options.
_____
Axel


----------



## Glimmie

thebland said:


> Got it.
> 
> I set up a toggle for each command to the Oppo and dragged both feedbacks in.
> 
> **Should I use the 'replace device command' (to change all Oppo commands)? Is that the best way to do it? Or use merge device?
> 
> Or just delete all commands and replace them one by one (I've never used the merge or replace device commands).
> 
> Thanks!


I never tried "replace commands" either but you can always see the entire list of commands under a button by expanding the button on the left hand panel. If there are old commands still there, they will be listed.


----------



## Daniel Allansson

*Primare - Irule problem*

Have been using irule with itach gc100 and been managing several diferent recievers and blu-ray player in years now without problems.. Until now. Don ́t know if anyone tried this with Primare receiver?! 

If i take the original primare remote and push "input 1" and then quickly push "input 2" in the irule application on my ipad mini, then it works fine(the reciever switches first to input1 then input2). If i wait a few seconds, then i can ́t remote anything with the irule app on my ipad(only volume + and -), then i have to push something on the original remote again to have the receiver to recieve another command from the ipad. 

Have anyone had this problem? Or know what the problem is?


----------



## mborner

Just updated iRule. Anybody seen the new logo? What do you think?


----------



## Franin

mborner said:


> Just updated iRule. Anybody seen the new logo? What do you think?


Not too bad.


----------



## bluer101

Does anyone have a feedback text for DTS HD Neo X? 

There is all types of feedbacks like Audessey DSX and such but not for Neo X.


----------



## Franin

Hi all I've increased the width for my feedback( listening mode ) Marantz AV8802a and it still doesn't change? Any ideas ? 

Thank you 


Frank


----------



## osupike99

bluer101 said:


> Does anyone have a feedback text for DTS HD Neo X?
> 
> There is all types of feedbacks like Audessey DSX and such but not for Neo X.


It likely needs to get added because when the feedback was created (by me) DTS HD Neo X didn't exist. I will take a look at the protocol docs (if Marantz has them up yet on their website) and see about adding the additional listening mode.



Alex


----------



## osupike99

bluer101 said:


> Does anyone have a feedback text for DTS HD Neo X?
> 
> There is all types of feedbacks like Audessey DSX and such but not for Neo X.



Reimport the feedback and it all the DTS X modes should be in there now. Under iRULE tab.


----------



## bluer101

osupike99 said:


> Reimport the feedback and it all the DTS X modes should be in there now. Under iRULE tab.


Thanks, I will have to browse for it when I turn my computer on. 

Do you know if it's possible to select the listening modes like on the original remote? Like holding down the cinema to bring up the list. 

Or discrete codes for DTS Neo X.


----------



## osupike99

bluer101 said:


> Thanks, I will have to browse for it when I turn my computer on.
> 
> Do you know if it's possible to select the listening modes like on the original remote? Like holding down the cinema to bring up the list.
> 
> Or discrete codes for DTS Neo X.


Take a look the protocol as there are discrete commands for all the possible modes.

http://www.us.marantz.com/us/Produc...CatId=AVSeparates&SubCatId=0&ProductId=AV8802


----------



## danielrg

I want to use iRule for controlling the theater that I am finally ready to buy equipment for.

Before that I had a few questions:

Equipment: 

Oppo BDP-103 (or equivalent)
Marantz 7009 (or 7010)
Sony HW55ES or Epson 6030UB (haven't decided yet)
Roku 3
Playstation 4
Old Sony DVD player (I like its navigation/zoom/pan/step features so I keep it around)
Grafik Eye QS with QSE-CI-NWK-E Control Interface (Ethernet), 6 light zones with 1 shade zone

Okay, now for the questions:

1) Both the Sony and the Epson have RS-232 ports on them. Do I want to control them over RS-232? Is feedback desired for projectors? Or will IR be okay?

2) For IP to IR conversion: Which device should I use? GC-100, iTach IP2IR, or iTach Flex IP? Is one a clear winner?

3) I purchased GC-CGX "converter" cable to connect from Global Cache product to Xantech connecting block (78-944). Connecting block would then connect to the IR input on all devices (except Lutron stuff). QUESTION: Does the GC-CGX work with ALL Global Cache IP to IR converters (i.e. GC100 or either iTach?)

4) Can I connect Xantech outputs directly to IR in on Marantz for example? Or on Oppo? Can I use a splitter and connect one output to both using 1/8" mono cable and splitters?

My plan is to have the connecting block forward IR commands, so I can just use the remotes, and also hook in the Global Cache product to feed in the IP to IR commands. This would let me slowly work on the iRule stuff at my own pace and just use the remotes that came with the equipment in the mean time.

Mostly - wanting to know what Global Cache bridge to buy. Can't really decide. If I want RS-232 for projectors should I get more iTach or just get a GC100? GC100 is old and has connection limitation of 1...


----------



## danielrg

I had one more question- 

Does the bridge matter? For example, if I use a GC100 to develop my app, can I go to using a iTach IP2IR or iTach Flex IP easily? Or do I have to change my application significantly?


----------



## bluer101

osupike99 said:


> Take a look the protocol as there are discrete commands for all the possible modes.
> 
> http://www.us.marantz.com/us/Produc...CatId=AVSeparates&SubCatId=0&ProductId=AV8802


Thanks

I added feedbacks without and issue.

But when I try to add a discrete for DTS HD+NEO:X C it does nothing. I added it in this way, 

MSDTS HD+NEO:X C\x0D

It says this is an EVENT on the protocol sheet vs a Command??


----------



## osupike99

bluer101 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I added feedbacks without and issue.
> 
> But when I try to add a discrete for DTS HD+NEO:X C it does nothing. I added it in this way,
> 
> MSDTS HD+NEO:X C\x0D
> 
> It says this is an EVENT on the protocol sheet vs a Command??


If it is an event, then you can't have a direct command. I don't believe you can set a non DTS X to DTS X


----------



## bluer101

osupike99 said:


> If it is an event, then you can't have a direct command. I don't believe you can set a non DTS X to DTS X


Ok that makes sense. 

Then is there a way to make a button like the cinema music game direct button. So when you hold it it brings up the list like the factory remote.


----------



## Franin

Franin said:


> Hi all I've increased the width for my feedback( listening mode ) Marantz AV8802a and it still doesn't change? Any ideas ?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Frank


Just bumping this up if anyone had any ideas. Thanks


----------



## Xyst

iRule Support for local Streaming Audio?

What's the best interface for streaming audio off an NAS? Our's isn't an apple or sonos household so the iTunes /Sonos modules are out. I would like to be able to select what to play from within the iRule interface so I don't have to boot up the projector for simple things.


Thanks!


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Xyst said:


> iRule Support for local Streaming Audio?
> 
> What's the best interface for streaming audio off an NAS? Our's isn't an apple or sonos household so the iTunes /Sonos modules are out. I would like to be able to select what to play from within the iRule interface so I don't have to boot up the projector for simple things.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure of a way to do this entirely within the irule interface if Sonos isn't an option. I use jriver media center and their Gizmo app on my android devices for whole home audio. i have a raspberry pi running a DLNA service connected to a sonnance 6 zone controller/amp. irule controls the sonnance and a button within my irule interface launches the gizmo app where I can select playlists, albums, artists, etc. jriver is a very robust video and audio software with excellent support, but has a cost. I'm sure there is free software that would do similar. Kodi for one could do this with the Yahtse app for control. 

The launching of external apps isn't quite seamless, but, especially in android with the back button, feels nearly so.

Hope that helps.


----------



## danielrg

danielrg said:


> I had one more question-
> 
> Does the bridge matter? For example, if I use a GC100 to develop my app, can I go to using a iTach IP2IR or iTach Flex IP easily? Or do I have to change my application significantly?


I'm wondering if anyone uses Global Cache for going network --> IR - got no real response.

Regardless, I wanted to figure out the best product for the job, so I made a comparison table which I posted here.

It compares GC100, iTach, and iTach Flex models (literally all of them):

global-cache-product-comparison-guide

I still don't have API experience, but it sounds from what I've ready like the TCP API is the same across all three product lines. If anyone knows to the contrary, please tell me 

I decided to get a GC-100-6 because I can do IR and Serial for the lowest cost ($130). It'll be at least a year before I really learn iRule and get the equipment in place and controlled. Maybe at that point I'll want another solution, say with support for multiple simultaneous connections, or built in learner. But right now when I'm already spending much on theater equipment, cheaper is better.

Doing the same with iTach Flex is minimum $200, and with iTach std IR and serial is around $180.


----------



## Franin

danielrg said:


> I'm wondering if anyone uses Global Cache for going network --> IR - got no real response.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, I wanted to figure out the best product for the job, so I made a comparison table which I posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> It compares GC100, iTach, and iTach Flex models (literally all of them):
> 
> 
> 
> global-cache-product-comparison-guide
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't have API experience, but it sounds from what I've ready like the TCP API is the same across all three product lines. If anyone knows to the contrary, please tell me
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to get a GC-100-6 because I can do IR and Serial for the lowest cost ($130). It'll be at least a year before I really learn iRule and get the equipment in place and controlled. Maybe at that point I'll want another solution, say with support for multiple simultaneous connections, or built in learner. But right now when I'm already spending much on theater equipment, cheaper is better.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the same with iTach Flex is minimum $200, and with iTach std IR and serial is around $180.



I bought 5 GC 100-12 units and I had a itach rs232 wireless ( which I've owned for awhile). Because I'm controlling my theatre with one iPad mini 3 It does the job for me. I don't want any other controllers controlling my theatre.


Frank


----------



## Peter M

I've been fiddling around with my iRule lately after ages with no changes, and it's thrown up a few questions -

1. I have a Help page where I use variables to reveal buttons and text based on the answers to questions. I used the column number variable to hide / reveal stuff and it works well except for one minor irritation. In the page entrance I position everything off screen, however the page pops up momentarily before the entrance commands are executed revealing the hidden items which then disappear. How can I hide the stuff before the page pops up ?

2. I finally got around to adding "pressed" state to my buttons, however it's not possible to add "pressed" state to navigation buttons like "back" or app launch buttons. Any suggestions ?

Cheers,


----------



## mpg732

Xyst said:


> iRule Support for local Streaming Audio?
> 
> What's the best interface for streaming audio off an NAS? Our's isn't an apple or sonos household so the iTunes /Sonos modules are out. I would like to be able to select what to play from within the iRule interface so I don't have to boot up the projector for simple things.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I use jRiver as well for music.


----------



## Peter M

Peter M said:


> 1. I have a Help page where I use variables to reveal buttons and text based on the answers to questions. I used the column number variable to hide / reveal stuff and it works well except for one minor irritation. In the page entrance I position everything off screen, however the page pops up momentarily before the entrance commands are executed revealing the hidden items which then disappear. How can I hide the stuff before the page pops up ?
> 
> 2. I finally got around to adding "pressed" state to my buttons, however it's not possible to add "pressed" state to navigation buttons like "back" or app launch buttons. Any suggestions ?
> 
> Cheers,


I solved two of these. I now hide the buttons and text in the calling button rather than in the entrance. I also changed all my navigation "back" buttons to links with variables for the panel and page to jump back to.

Still can't add a pressed state to an app launch !

Cheers,


----------



## Stridulent

I am currently looking for a univeral remote solution and iRule has my attention. I would be using it on 2 android devices (1 tablet, 1 phone). What I am currently curious about is the hardware. Does the number of IR blaster outputs matter? Can they be split? I am having trouble deciding which hardware device I would need to buy. I'll be controlling blu-ray players, HTPCs, Roku, TVs, projector, multiple A/V receivers, amplifiers, and lutron lights.


EDIT: Also, is it possible to have an onscreen keyboard and mouse/touchpad in iRule for controlling HTPC?


----------



## Steve Goff

Xyst said:


> iRule Support for local Streaming Audio?
> 
> What's the best interface for streaming audio off an NAS? Our's isn't an apple or sonos household so the iTunes /Sonos modules are out. I would like to be able to select what to play from within the iRule interface so I don't have to boot up the projector for simple things.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


You can control JRiver Media Center with iRule using devices created by me and another user, though I like to use it in conjunction with JPlayer.


----------



## GarthSA

I have been using iRule for a number of years for basic control of my theatre and distributed audio. I also use Sonos and created a link to open the Sonos app from iRule. I am on IOS 9 on my iPhone and when I try and open the Sonos app I get a blank screen and then nothing. However when I check for apps running on my phone the Sonos app is running but I need to manually select it. Does anyone have any ideas on what could cause this? I also have tried SonoPhone which opens fine but I prefer the Sonos app. Another question with the ATV module, does this work on an iPhone or does it only work on iPad and secondly do I need to purchase a license for each device type? I have 3 devices currently, the version I use on my phone, a simplified version for the family and am developing an iPad version. I really don't want to have to buy 3 ATV modules, one for each device but it seems like the licensing conditions would require this.


----------



## Franin

I bought the ITunes module and cannot seem to pick it up. Same network I added it to the gateway giving me a pin but nothing in the iTunes. I've even did as instructed where you go through the iPad first then you open iTunes, still nothing. Any ideas please?

Thank you


Frank


----------



## Peter M

Peter M said:


> I solved two of these. I now hide the buttons and text in the calling button rather than in the entrance. I also changed all my navigation "back" buttons to links with variables for the panel and page to jump back to.
> 
> Still can't add a pressed state to an app launch !
> 
> Cheers,


I should have been paying more attention to changes in the Builder.

It's now possible to add App Launch, Link and Navigation to any button as actions. Who knew ??!! 

Cheers,


----------



## Franin

Peter M said:


> I should have been paying more attention to changes in the Builder.
> 
> It's now possible to add App Launch, Link and Navigation to any button as actions. Who knew ??!!
> 
> Cheers,


I love the App launch works well with My Movies App.


----------



## coolrda

I'm having a problem with no control of an Oppo 103D using HTTP. Any suggestions? Port#? Had an Oppo 93 that works fine going thru an iTach. This connects through the ethernet? or RS232?


----------



## osupike99

coolrda said:


> I'm having a problem with no control of an Oppo 103D using HTTP. Any suggestions? Port#? Had an Oppo 93 that works fine going thru an iTach. This connects through the ethernet? or RS232?



I am not 100% positive but I think 10xD (with Darbee) have different commands, just like they have different commands with RS232.


----------



## coolrda

osupike99 said:


> I am not 100% positive but I think 10xD (with Darbee) have different commands, just like they have different commands with RS232.


Ok, I'll look into that, thanks.


----------



## Franin

osupike99 said:


> I am not 100% positive but I think 10xD (with Darbee) have different commands, just like they have different commands with RS232.


My 103 and 93 use the same commands on Rs232. The 103D should be the same with added commands to control the darbee.


----------



## Franin

I like to know how can one create their own feedback or add to an existing one? Thanks


----------



## Franin

Franin said:


> I like to know how can one create their own feedback or add to an existing one? Thanks


No need just found out how to do it. Ive now added ATMOS and DTS X plus I have Audyssey feedback for my Marantz AV 8802. Irule rules!!


----------



## coolrda

Franin said:


> My 103 and 93 use the same commands on Rs232. The 103D should be the same with added commands to control the darbee.


You would think that would be the case and it should work just like you mention. Like a few other on different forums have mentioned. I can get HTTP commands to work only after I connect to the Oppo using my iOS app. once thats syncs and is working, I can go into iRule and it works. When I shutdown the Oppo or close the Marantz iOS app, iRule control stops. I can order the iTach rs232 which may be my only solution but I'm trying to avoid that.


----------



## Franin

coolrda said:


> You would think that would be the case and it should work just like you mention. Like a few other on different forums have mentioned. I can get HTTP commands to work only after I connect to the Oppo using my iOS app. once thats syncs and is working, I can go into iRule and it works. When I shutdown the Oppo or close the Marantz iOS app, iRule control stops. I can order the iTach rs232 which may be my only solution but I'm trying to avoid that.



You have set the oppo correctly via the gateway ? That shouldn't happen. Have you created a ticket through their support centre? You get a response from one of their support group. Alex is very helpful and are the rest. 

I have to admit I prefer to use GC or I tach devices that connect via RS232. I find that type of connection more stable. 

Though I do find this thread very quiet I've noticed their other forum from "get.satifaction.com" their might be some others who were in the same situation and found a solution to type of problem.




Frank


----------



## GarthSA

GarthSA said:


> I have been using iRule for a number of years for basic control of my theatre and distributed audio. I also use Sonos and created a link to open the Sonos app from iRule. I am on IOS 9 on my iPhone and when I try and open the Sonos app I get a blank screen and then nothing. However when I check for apps running on my phone the Sonos app is running but I need to manually select it. Does anyone have any ideas on what could cause this? I also have tried SonoPhone which opens fine but I prefer the Sonos app. Another question with the ATV module, does this work on an iPhone or does it only work on iPad and secondly do I need to purchase a license for each device type? I have 3 devices currently, the version I use on my phone, a simplified version for the family and am developing an iPad version. I really don't want to have to buy 3 ATV modules, one for each device but it seems like the licensing conditions would require this.


The latest version of the Sonos app sorted out my first problem- the new "back to" feature on IOS9 works really well for getting back to iRule from the Sonos app. Any responses to my second question on the ATV module licensing?


----------



## coolrda

Franin said:


> You have set the oppo correctly via the gateway ? That shouldn't happen. Have you created a ticket through their support centre? You get a response from one of their support group. Alex is very helpful and are the rest.
> 
> I have to admit I prefer to use GC or I tach devices that connect via RS232. I find that type of connection more stable.
> 
> Though I do find this thread very quiet I've noticed their other forum from "get.satifaction.com" their might be some others who were in the same situation and found a solution to type of problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


Yes, gateway is setup correctly. I'll check with iRule, then move on to s232 if they can't remedy it. Thanks Frank.


----------



## Franin

coolrda said:


> Yes, gateway is setup correctly. I'll check with iRule, then move on to s232 if they can't remedy it. Thanks Frank.



No problems hope they can help you. If not feedback works great on with Rs232. Will try to help in any way if needed with rs232.




Frank


----------



## coolrda

Franin said:


> No problems hope they can help you. If not feedback works great on with Rs232. Will try to help in any way if needed with rs232.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


Wow, what a frustrating week. Finally got it to work. Its always the simplest of things. For the wired IR out of the iTach to work the remote setting in the has to be on Code 2. Oh well. All's well now.


----------



## Franin

coolrda said:


> Wow, what a frustrating week. Finally got it to work. Its always the simplest of things. For the wired IR out of the iTach to work the remote setting in the has to be on Code 2. Oh well. All's well now.



Good to see you got it working  


Frank


----------



## triplejs15

Has anyone on here controlled HAI UPB Lighting (Omni) through iRule ?


----------



## jacket_fan

iRule is now asking me for a four digit number prior to syncing? 


What have I done and how do I fix it? 


I hope this is an easy gaff to get fixed.


Thanks


----------



## jacket_fan

iRule is now asking me for a 4 digit code to sync. What have I done and is there an easy fix?


Thanks


----------



## thebland

Anyone recommend a [/b]WIFI THERMOSTAT* that can be controlled with feedback within IRule??

Thanks!*


----------



## thebland

Anyone recommend a *WIFI THERMOSTAT* that can be controlled with feedback within IRule??

Thanks!


----------



## triplejs15

Radio Thermostat according to their website


----------



## shepP

Bland, i have the nest and module and it only offers basic control. I'm happy to answer any question though.


----------



## jimim

hey guys,

question.

switching to xi comcast from regular. is there any way to switch the only comcast codes to the new ones so i don't have to redo every button?


----------



## jimim

hey guys,

i have not made a new iPhone build since the iPhone 1. i have a 6 right now. the images i have been using are so small. do i use retina images? am i back to making my own new images again?


----------



## triplejs15

Need some help, I've been working with irule builder for a while and have my living room pretty much set.

I'm working on my theater room, but cannot get anything to work.

I have: 
Marantz SR7009 (currently using HTTP control from device lost, and gateway setup, tried port 80, 23 and no port.

Oppo 103 Bluray (currently HTTP control from the device list, and gateway set up port 436)

JVC DLA-RS4910 (currently on IP control, gateway setup on port 20554) 

None of the above components work through irule, and all are connected (hard wired) to the router and have a proper connection.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Singh.


----------



## triplejs15

Anyone having problems getting into irule builder tonight ? It keeps taking me to the home page.


----------



## Franin

triplejs15 said:


> Need some help, I've been working with irule builder for a while and have my living room pretty much set.
> 
> I'm working on my theater room, but cannot get anything to work.
> 
> I have:
> Marantz SR7009 (currently using HTTP control from device lost, and gateway setup, tried port 80, 23 and no port.
> 
> Oppo 103 Bluray (currently HTTP control from the device list, and gateway set up port 436)
> 
> JVC DLA-RS4910 (currently on IP control, gateway setup on port 20554)
> 
> None of the above components work through irule, and all are connected (hard wired) to the router and have a proper connection.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Singh.



It's not connected to another router Singh? It happened to me before as well.


Frank


----------



## Franin

triplejs15 said:


> Anyone having problems getting into irule builder tonight ? It keeps taking me to the home page.



I've tried it seems all good


Frank


----------



## triplejs15

Franin said:


> I've tried it seems all good
> 
> 
> Frank



My internet service line is connected to my wireless net gear router, then from the router I have a line running to my net gear switch, the switch is in the AV rack and everything is connected to that switch.

I figured that would be alright, should I change that up ?

The Marantz App works fine, using the same IP address.


----------



## Franin

triplejs15 said:


> My internet service line is connected to my wireless net gear router, then from the router I have a line running to my net gear switch, the switch is in the AV rack and everything is connected to that switch.
> 
> I figured that would be alright, should I change that up ?
> 
> The Marantz App works fine, using the same IP address.



Mine has just happened as well. It goes straight to irule homepage. I was redesigning my remote when I tried to sync it said server is corrupted. It was all good now I cannot get in either. 


Frank


----------



## sonoftumble

jimim said:


> hey guys,
> 
> question.
> 
> switching to xi comcast from regular. is there any way to switch the only comcast codes to the new ones so i don't have to redo every button?


Device swapping is supported if you purchase the Advanced license for $99. Makes life much easier, saves a ton of time, and there are several extras besides the aforementioned device swapping function added. The Basic $49 license may work for many DIY's, but you may run into certain limitations as you get more advanced with your programming. 

Here's the comparison chart: http://getirule.com/features/builder-software/


----------



## jimim

sonoftumble said:


> Device swapping is supported if you purchase the Advanced license for $99. Makes life much easier, saves a ton of time, and there are several extras besides the aforementioned device swapping function added. The Basic $49 license may work for many DIY's, but you may run into certain limitations as you get more advanced with your programming.
> 
> Here's the comparison chart: http://getirule.com/features/builder-software/


thanks man. i do that the advanced license. i totally forgot about it. i have been doing channel macros for hours now. 

i also want to update my iPhone build to a iPhone 6 from iPod but i don't know if it's going to be worth the time cause i have to make all retina buttons for the custom regular ones i had made years ago right? they appear too small.


----------



## jacket_fan

For anyone that accidently sets the lock, I deleted the app from my iPad and reinstalled it and that reset the lock code. osupike99 helped me out as well. 


Next problem. I got a new Comcast box that is a Pace 150. I have tried using codes form the iRule community library. Has anyone successfully used these and which one did the trick?


The one that has the hex codes sends three commands and the other ones I tried do not work at all for me.


I either need to figure out how to stop the one from sending the 3 commands or try something else.


Suggestions?


----------



## mskreis

I'm trying to control my JVC RS57 projector via rs232. It appears to be working except for strange menu behavior. I can get the menu up but it always disappears after pressing any navigation key twice. Any suggestions?


----------



## triplejs15

Franin said:


> Mine has just happened as well. It goes straight to irule homepage. I was redesigning my remote when I tried to sync it said server is corrupted. It was all good now I cannot get in either.
> 
> 
> Frank



Solved the issues:

Marantz - changed port to 80
Oppo - had to download Oppo app and use that before before iRule could work 
JVC projector - had to put a Projreq command in the entrance and have it repeat every 3 seconds.

Everything works perfectly now.

Will be hooking up ip2ir for Lumagen, wish there was a way to send commands from the living room Itach to theater room so I don't need an Itach for one component


----------



## osupike99

triplejs15 said:


> Solved the issues:
> 
> Marantz - changed port to 80
> Oppo - had to download Oppo app and use that before before iRule could work
> JVC projector - had to put a Projreq command in the entrance and have it repeat every 3 seconds.
> 
> Everything works perfectly now.
> 
> Will be hooking up ip2ir for Lumagen, wish there was a way to send commands from the living room Itach to theater room so I don't need an Itach for one component


For JVC, you can either do the repeating entrance OR, what I had done when I had my RS4910, is to have each command I want to send be a macro of PJREQ, delay (0.5 sec), actual command. So like in my power on macro, I would send PJREQ, delay, projector power, avr power, etc., PJREQ, delay, PJ INPUT (if necessary).


----------



## triplejs15

osupike99 said:


> For JVC, you can either do the repeating entrance OR, what I had done when I had my RS4910, is to have each command I want to send be a macro of PJREQ, delay (0.5 sec), actual command. So like in my power on macro, I would send PJREQ, delay, projector power, avr power, etc., PJREQ, delay, PJ INPUT (if necessary).



That's such a good idea, thanks!


Question:
Do you only need to do the PJREQ command for power on ?
What projector do you have now ?


----------



## osupike99

triplejs15 said:


> That's such a good idea, thanks!
> 
> 
> Question:
> Do you only need to do the PJREQ command for power on ?
> What projector do you have now ?


You need to do PJREQ for every command you want to send when they are more than 5 seconds apart. So for my AUX control page (where I have menu, cursor, etc buttons) each of the buttons is PJREQ, Delay, command.

As for my current PJ.... I got an absolute steal on Sony VPL-VW600ES so I simply couldn't pass it up even though my RS4910 is about 6 months old.



Alex


----------



## rnatalli

I've been toying with the idea of going with a touch screen remote for some time and have been testing iRule and Roomie. Both are good, but going with iRule for the flexibility and can also use a $50 Amazon 7" tablet. It also amazingly has feedback from my Anthem MRX310 receiver which was a surprise. I've seen several references to iruletemplates.com but doesn't appear that site is active anymore. Is there any other place where one can buy/download custom themes, etc.?


----------



## osupike99

rnatalli said:


> I've been toying with the idea of going with a touch screen remote for some time and have been testing iRule and Roomie. Both are good, but going with iRule for the flexibility and can also use a $50 Amazon 7" tablet. It also amazingly has feedback from my Anthem MRX310 receiver which was a surprise. I've seen several references to iruletemplates.com but doesn't appear that site is active anymore. Is there any other place where one can buy/download custom themes, etc.?


iRuletemplates.com really had just one template. Se7en. It was purchased by Oncontrols. There are 3 themes that are available to you in iRule. White, Black and Silver. Also, you can customize your setup as much as you would like by creating your custom images and uploading them into the builder. You should also be able to browse Panels, which will be GUIs that others have setup(under Community tab).


----------



## rnatalli

I was just looking to try different things and get ideas; I guess I can look around for images of people's setup. I tried looking at the community tab of browse panels, but it comes up empty even on a blank search.

I do have one other question. At present, I've setup my iPhone 6 (4.7") completely and working on setting up landscape pages for my incoming Amazon Fire tablet. For some reason, when I copy a button from my iPhone 6 panel, it automatically increases in size when I drop it into my Amazon panel making the button too big. Is there a way to prevent this or get around it? Thanks


----------



## rnatalli

rnatalli said:


> I was just looking to try different things and get ideas; I guess I can look around for images of people's setup. I tried looking at the community tab of browse panels, but it comes up empty even on a blank search.
> 
> I do have one other question. At present, I've setup my iPhone 6 (4.7") completely and working on setting up landscape pages for my incoming Amazon Fire tablet. For some reason, when I copy a button from my iPhone 6 panel, it automatically increases in size when I drop it into my Amazon panel making the button too big. Is there a way to prevent this or get around it? Thanks


Nevermind, figured out how to fix the icon resizing issue.


----------



## triplejs15

Has anyone successfully integrated iRule and HAI Omni ?

I would like to be able to control my theater room lighting based on activities such as play and pause movie.

Example:

Once I hit the theater button on my remote it turns the theater lights on.

Pressing play would dim the lights, pressing pause would raise to a preset level.


----------



## NGiovas

triplejs15 said:


> Has anyone successfully integrated iRule and HAI Omni ?
> 
> I would like to be able to control my theater room lighting based on activities such as play and pause movie.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Once I hit the theater button on my remote it turns the theater lights on.
> 
> Pressing play would dim the lights, pressing pause would raise to a preset level.



I have. Works fantastic. I have it set up to turn off the screen wash lights after selecting a source, turn off all lights (except rope lights and steps) when play is hit, lights dimmed to 50% on pause, and all on when stop is pressed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## triplejs15

NGiovas said:


> I have. Works fantastic. I have it set up to turn off the screen wash lights after selecting a source, turn off all lights (except rope lights and steps) when play is hit, lights dimmed to 50% on pause, and all on when stop is pressed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Ohhhhh reallllyyyyy!


I need a little help, can you share how you accomplished ?


Do you also have the HIFI2 system ?


----------



## NGiovas

triplejs15 said:


> Ohhhhh reallllyyyyy!
> 
> 
> I need a little help, can you share how you accomplished ?
> 
> 
> Do you also have the HIFI2 system ?


What type of lighting controls do you have connected to your HAI? Do you have the HAI module for iRule yet?

Once those two things are set up, it is very simple.


----------



## triplejs15

NGiovas said:


> What type of lighting controls do you have connected to your HAI? Do you have the HAI module for iRule yet?
> 
> Once those two things are set up, it is very simple.


I have HAi Branded UPBs throughout, I purchased the iRule module and added the module, configured the gateway as well as added "HAI Lighting Device 1-49" device to my panel.


----------



## travanx

I just got the iRule setup today and can't get this to work with my Dune Smart D1 through IP. What gateway and settings should I be choosing? Type. Port, Post? or Get?.

This thing has been fun to setup getting feedback to work with the Denon 2112 Receiver. Is there any feedback that can be done from a Roku 3 (Plex and Netflix) or the Dune D1?


----------



## osupike99

travanx said:


> I just got the iRule setup today and can't get this to work with my Dune Smart D1 through IP. What gateway and settings should I be choosing? Type. Port, Post? or Get?.
> 
> This thing has been fun to setup getting feedback to work with the Denon 2112 Receiver. Is there any feedback that can be done from a Roku 3 (Plex and Netflix) or the Dune D1?


Dune, depending on which device you imported, should be assigned to a HTTP gateway with Method=GET and port 80. 

There is no feedback from Roku


----------



## travanx

osupike99 said:


> Dune, depending on which device you imported, should be assigned to a HTTP gateway with Method=GET and port 80.
> 
> There is no feedback from Roku


Do you know which device to select for the Smart D1?

I have Plex running on Freenas. Is there any feedback or anything interesting I can do with that setup?

I am coming from a Harmony Link, and this was well worth the price. I am able to make an old phone (Samsung S4) even easier to use than the Link setup, super friendly for anyone if they house sit. Awesome that I can also power the Globalcache Itach by just plugging the USB into my freenas box.


----------



## NGiovas

triplejs15 said:


> I have HAi Branded UPBs throughout, I purchased the iRule module and added the module, configured the gateway as well as added "HAI Lighting Device 1-49" device to my panel.


Should be pretty straight forward then. For example, on my Dune media player, it turns all of the lights to 100% when stop is pressed. The commands look something like this:



Code:


trans-stop-pressed
STOP
delay
NODE 106 ON
delay
NODE 107 ON
delay
NODE 108 ON

For Pause, it is similar, but some of the lights are dimmed or turned off instead of on:



Code:


trans-pause
PAUSE
delay
NODE 106 OFF
delay
NODE 107 50%
delay
NODE 108 50%

This is just a sample. I actually have 6 lighting nodes in my theater. iRule controls them all. I am hoping to have some time this winter to dive into iRule a lot more to enhance my remote. There is so much more I want to do.


----------



## thebland

*WEATHER Module Issue:*

Weather is not connecting to server and gets a spinning circle on my devices.

What has changed in the Weather Module and how can I fix it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## triplejs15

NGiovas said:


> Should be pretty straight forward then. For example, on my Dune media player, it turns all of the lights to 100% when stop is pressed. The commands look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> trans-stop-pressed
> STOP
> delay
> NODE 106 ON
> delay
> NODE 107 ON
> delay
> NODE 108 ON
> 
> For Pause, it is similar, but some of the lights are dimmed or turned off instead of on:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> trans-pause
> PAUSE
> delay
> NODE 106 OFF
> delay
> NODE 107 50%
> delay
> NODE 108 50%
> 
> This is just a sample. I actually have 6 lighting nodes in my theater. iRule controls them all. I am hoping to have some time this winter to dive into iRule a lot more to enhance my remote. There is so much more I want to do.




Got it working, thanks for your help!


----------



## ERuiz

Anyone with a JVC X500R/RS4910 been able to setup lens memory Pronto Hex codes? The lens memory codes are missing from the IP database and I would like to be able to call each lens memory slot individually.


----------



## osupike99

ERuiz said:


> Anyone with a JVC X500R/RS4910 been able to setup lens memory Pronto Hex codes? The lens memory codes are missing from the IP database and I would like to be able to call each lens memory slot individually.


Commands are in the RS232 protocol doc that JVC provides.

LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 1 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x30\x0A
LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 2 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x31\x0A
LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 3 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x32\x0A

http://pro.jvc.com/pro/attributes/PRESENT/manual/RS_Model_2014_RS232_Command_Spec.pdf


----------



## ERuiz

osupike99 said:


> Commands are in the RS232 protocol doc that JVC provides.
> 
> 
> 
> LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 1 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x30\x0A
> 
> LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 2 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x31\x0A
> 
> LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 3 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x32\x0A
> 
> 
> 
> http://pro.jvc.com/pro/attributes/PRESENT/manual/RS_Model_2014_RS232_Command_Spec.pdf



Yup, I found those yesterday but it is missing lens memories 4 and 5. These 3 did work, so at least I have those.

I am think perhaps creating to more and changing x32 to x33 and x34. Maybe that addresses the remaining memory slots since the X500R has 5 memory slots in total.

I also email JVC and asked if they have a full list of RS232 commands for the X500.

Hopefully they do and can't send it to me.


----------



## osupike99

ERuiz said:


> Yup, I found those yesterday but it is missing lens memories 4 and 5. These 3 did work, so at least I have those.
> 
> I am think perhaps creating to more and changing x32 to x33 and x34. Maybe that addresses the remaining memory slots since the X500R has 5 memory slots in total.
> 
> I also email JVC and asked if they have a full list of RS232 commands for the X500.
> 
> Hopefully they do and can't send it to me.


Try these:

LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 4 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x33\x0A

LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 5 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x34\x0A

LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 6 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x35\x0A

LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 7 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x36\x0A

LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 8 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x37\x0A

LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 9 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x38\x0A

LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 10 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x39\x0A


----------



## ERuiz

osupike99 said:


> Try these:
> 
> 
> 
> LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 4 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x33\x0A
> 
> 
> 
> LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 5 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x34\x0A
> 
> 
> 
> LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 6 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x35\x0A
> 
> 
> 
> LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 7 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x36\x0A
> 
> 
> 
> LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 8 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x37\x0A
> 
> 
> 
> LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 9 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x38\x0A
> 
> 
> 
> LENS MEMORY SELECT - MEMORY 10 \x21\x89\x01\x49\x4E\x4D\x4C\x39\x0A



Thanks! Will give these a shot this evening.

UPDATE: Worked like a charm, thanks!


----------



## ERuiz

Quick question guys...

How can I setup my system standby button so that when it's clicked, it will return ALL buttons back to their default states?

Basically, I want it so that when I click system shutdown, it will reset ALL buttons to their default status.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gator99

Not sure you can that is why you would use discrete codes

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## osupike99

ERuiz said:


> Quick question guys...
> 
> How can I setup my system standby button so that when it's clicked, it will return ALL buttons back to their default states?
> 
> Basically, I want it so that when I click system shutdown, it will reset ALL buttons to their default status.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


By "ALL buttons" do you mean all the sources/activities that are lit? If so, then you need to make sure that ALL those buttons, including your POWER OFF button are in the same Deselect Group. Additionally, you need to make sure that each button has a Default AND Selected image on it.

http://video.iruleathome.com/training/MultistateImages.pdf


----------



## ERuiz

osupike99 said:


> By "ALL buttons" do you mean all the sources/activities that are lit? If so, then you need to make sure that ALL those buttons, including your POWER OFF button are in the same Deselect Group. Additionally, you need to make sure that each button has a Default AND Selected image on it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://video.iruleathome.com/training/MultistateImages.pdf



Thanks for the help.

I have 3 activities buttons, 5 aspect ratio buttons and 1 power system off button.

For the 3 activities buttons, each button has it's own unique Selected Group Tag and for the Deselected Group Tag, I have it set to "activities" (without quotes).

For the 5 aspect ratio buttons, each button also has it's own unique Selected Group Tag and for Deselected Group Tag, I have it set to "aspectRatios" (without quotes).

Are you saying that in order to have the power system off button turn ALL those buttons to it's default state, I need to set the power button's deselected group tag to "activities, aspectRatios" (without quotes)?


----------



## osupike99

ERuiz said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I have 3 activities buttons, 5 aspect ratio buttons and 1 power system off button.
> 
> For the 3 activities buttons, each button has it's own unique Selected Group Tag and for the Deselected Group Tag, I have it set to "activities" (without quotes).
> 
> For the 5 aspect ratio buttons, each button also has it's own unique Selected Group Tag and for Deselected Group Tag, I have it set to "aspectRatios" (without quotes).
> 
> Are you saying that in order to have the power system off button turn ALL those buttons to it's default state, I need to set the power button's deselected group tag to "activities, aspectRatios" (without quotes)?


Yes, your understanding is correct. Comma delimited. Make sure you power button has Selected state image on it, otherwise it will not work (bug).



Alex


----------



## ERuiz

osupike99 said:


> Yes, your understanding is correct. Comma delimited. Make sure you power button has Selected state image on it, otherwise it will not work (bug).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



Awesome, thanks! I will give it a shot in a few minutes. Thanks for the heads up on the bug though. Nice to know stuff like that.

I really am getting the hang of iRule. Extremely powerful but quite expensive though. Especially when they charge $15 a pop for each module. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## osupike99

ERuiz said:


> Awesome, thanks! I will give it a shot in a few minutes. Thanks for the heads up on the bug though. Nice to know stuff like that.
> 
> I really am getting the hang of iRule. Extremely powerful but quite expensive though. Especially when they charge $15 a pop for each module. I guess you get what you pay for.


Quite expensive is a relative term. It gets you 90% of crestron for 10% of the price or less. My entire home setup (Theater, gameroom, living room, lighting, t-stats, security) is all IP controlled so 0 Global Cache hardware necessary. BUT... ALL components were chosen for IP controllability with this product. 

I did a 5 room install with 2 separate GUIs (iPad and iPhone) and with control hardware and install and programming, I charged ~3k for everything and that was all custom. Not sure that you can touch that with control 4 or any other solution. From a single room perspective, there are indeed more cost effective solutions, which is Harmony, but customization is not there.



Alex


----------



## ERuiz

osupike99 said:


> Quite expensive is a relative term. It gets you 90% of crestron for 10% of the price or less. My entire home setup (Theater, gameroom, living room, lighting, t-stats, security) is all IP controlled so 0 Global Cache hardware necessary. BUT... ALL components were chosen for IP controllability with this product.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a 5 room install with 2 separate GUIs (iPad and iPhone) and with control hardware and install and programming, I charged ~3k for everything and that was all custom. Not sure that you can touch that with control 4 or any other solution. From a single room perspective, there are indeed more cost effective solutions, which is Harmony, but customization is not there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex



I agree 1,000% when looking at it from that perspective. In my situation, I had to get an iTach IP2IR because my cable box is not IP controllable.

Anyone with Bright House Networks know if any of their set top boxes are IP controllable?

But I do agree with you, when compared to Crestron, this is a bargain! LOL

As for the Harmony, I know, thus why I am currently selling my Harmony Ultimate One. 

Let me ask you this, Alex.

How can I setup a macro so that when the button is pressed, it will set a different button to that button's SELECTED state?

For instance, when I click my Watch Movie activity button, the macro will set the correct input on the receiver, select a lens memory setting on the projector and also select a picture mode on the projector as well.

So obviously, I want the macro to also set the corresponding aspect ratio and picture mode buttons to it's selected state.

Thanks for your help, Alex!


----------



## Larry M

Quick an easy question (I hope) 

Can iRule control individual light bulbs like these? If so, what do I need to purchase? 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...gb1h_tit_m-2_8082_37fcd196&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 

I have four sconces in my theater controlled by a single IR dimmer. I'd like to have independent control of the front two next to the screen.

Thanks!


----------



## Larry M

Quick an easy question (I hope) 

Can iRule control individual light bulbs like these? If so, what do I need to purchase? 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...gb1h_tit_m-2_8082_37fcd196&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 

I have four sconces in my theater controlled by a single IR dimmer. I'd like to have independent control of the front two next to the screen.

Thanks!


----------



## osupike99

ERuiz said:


> I agree 1,000% when looking at it from that perspective. In my situation, I had to get an iTach IP2IR because my cable box is not IP controllable.
> 
> Anyone with Bright House Networks know if any of their set top boxes are IP controllable?
> 
> But I do agree with you, when compared to Crestron, this is a bargain! LOL
> 
> As for the Harmony, I know, thus why I am currently selling my Harmony Ultimate One.
> 
> Let me ask you this, Alex.
> 
> How can I setup a macro so that when the button is pressed, it will set a different button to that button's SELECTED state?
> 
> For instance, when I click my Watch Movie activity button, the macro will set the correct input on the receiver, select a lens memory setting on the projector and also select a picture mode on the projector as well.
> 
> So obviously, I want the macro to also set the corresponding aspect ratio and picture mode buttons to it's selected state.
> 
> Thanks for your help, Alex!



I believe what you need is the user of variables. Where you set the Selected state image as a variable and change the image as part of the variable when you press your activities.


----------



## ERuiz

osupike99 said:


> I believe what you need is the user of variables. Where you set the Selected state image as a variable and change the image as part of the variable when you press your activities.



I see... I double clicked the button and assigned a variable to the selected state image.

Now when I tried to drop a Set Variable action in the button's macro, I get this is not available in the basic license message.

Oh well, I guess I will have to eventually pay for the advanced license if I want to get this accomplished.

What I can't figure out though is how will I use that variable to set that button in a selected state.


----------



## hd54321

Anyone have a photo of the Denon module...? Not sure what I am buying...


----------



## osupike99

hd54321 said:


> Anyone have a photo of the Denon module...? Not sure what I am buying...


Don't have a screenshot but they have it on their website, albeit a small screenshot. Works only on newer models of Denon/Maratnz AVRs and Preamps. Like from 2 years ago and newer.

http://getirule.com/features/modules/

The Denon-Marantz Module enables control of streaming media on Denon and Marantz network receivers and surround processors. This rich user interface allows you to select streaming internet radio stations, local network media, or USB. Listen to music and display graphical metadata like cover art, artist/title information, and play time all within the context of your remote.


----------



## travanx

I really wanted the Dune Smart D1 to be controlled by IP.

So I added these codes to test.

D1 Power On - cgi-bin/do?cmd=ir_code&ir_code=A05FBF00
D1 Power Off - cgi-bin/do?cmd=ir_code&ir_code=A15EBF00

D1 has been added to the community in case anyone else had the same problem.

http://dune-hd.com/eng/support/additional_features/remote_control
You go through this list and type the HEX backwards into iRule.
DISCRETE-POWER-ON 00 BF 5F A0
becomes A05FBF00

*The default iRule Dune BD Prime 3.0 IP Control is written backwards to the original document.*  Maybe this works on the Prime 3.0 but is written backwards on the D1? I don't know.

Going here, http://dune-hd.com/resources/support/additional_features/ip_control/dune_ip_control_overview.txt you can see there is quite a bit more you can do over the simple functions of the remote.


----------



## rich420uk

*Yamaha app launch*



bryansj said:


> OK, after getting pretty deep into copying over my Nexus 7 2013 config over to an iPad Mini I've hit a snag. I am trying to convert one of my app launchers from Android to iOS. With Android it is easy, you just look the app up in Google Play store and copy the code from the URL. I see that iOS isn't that easy.
> 
> I'm trying to launch the Yamaha AV Controller from iRule. I have a device settings page where you can access all the commands which is already built into their app. Next I will need an iOS URL for launch a mouse and keyboard app that I haven't picked out yet.


Here you go

jp.co.yamaha.avkk.avcontroller://


----------



## travanx

Curious if anyone can figure out how to get this working to display the current running media title using feedback from Plex.

Created a Plex Query that repeats an entrance of status/sessions
This pulls the whole xml file of what I am watching.

Feedback Item
starts with: 
ends with: 

Textual Title ->
Textual Code
prefix: *title="
suffix: "*

Why won't this pull in the movie title? I can do this and get it working for anything numeric. Is there a way to pull numeric feedback and get letter text????  Or is there some other way to display the media title currently running in Plex??

As an FYI, I also notice that iRule parses the last instance of prefix and suffix in the xml and not the first instance. So audioChannels=" " will pull the number from the end of the xml and not the beginning.

To take this a bit further is there a way to parse the xml for the image file link its finding and display that image using feedback?


----------



## kevings

thebland said:


> *WEATHER Module Issue:*
> 
> Weather is not connecting to server and gets a spinning circle on my devices.
> 
> What has changed in the Weather Module and how can I fix it?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Did you ever get this figured out? I'm having the same issue. 

Anyone else here have this issue and get it fixed?


----------



## cowboyzx6

I had the same problem. Decided to just pull the widget off my home screen.


----------



## thebland

kevings said:


> Did you ever get this figured out? I'm having the same issue.
> 
> Anyone else here have this issue and get it fixed?


No. But I am having lunch with Itai today (CEO). I'll remember to ask about it and post back.


----------



## ERuiz

thebland said:


> No. But I am having lunch with Itai today (CEO). I'll remember to ask about it and post back.



While you are at it, ask him about the Se7en theme for us iRule customers.


----------



## shepP

Anyone know which device I should use for IP control of a Marantz 7702mk2? I see lots of choices....


----------



## osupike99

shepP said:


> Anyone know which device I should use for IP control of a Marantz 7702mk2? I see lots of choices....


Search for Type=Receiver/Preamp + Vendor=Marantz + Codes Type=RS232. Main zone device driver is what you need (will have TCP/IP and RS232 in its name).



Alex


----------



## shepP

Thanks for that information Alex. That really helps me out.


So would this be the right one?


Marantz RS232/TCP All Models Main Zone Slider


----------



## shepP

osupike99 said:


> Search for Type=Receiver/Preamp + Vendor=Marantz + Codes Type=RS232. Main zone device driver is what you need (will have TCP/IP and RS232 in its name).
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Colour me stupid but I can't seem to find that one. The above mentioned one I picked was just volume.


----------



## osupike99

shepP said:


> Thanks for that information Alex. That really helps me out.
> 
> 
> So would this be the right one?
> 
> 
> Marantz RS232/TCP All Models Main Zone Slider



No. That's not the right one. That one only contains volume commands from 0 to 99 for the volume slider. I just looked up Marantz and nothing is found besides what you are seeing. Search for Vendor=Denon. Device will be called "Denon AVR All Models Main Zone RS232/TCP"


----------



## kevings

FYI guys.....Weather widget started working again today, all by itself. There was an update to the irule app today, so that may have had something to do with it. Anyhow, it now looks better since the background is transparent instead of the old gray color.


----------



## LeBon

I have the AV7702 and I am using the "Marantz Receiver/Preamp All Models" with IP/RS232 codes. Vendor is "Marantz" and in the model column it says "All models RS232/TCP after Denon acquisition". Seems to work well with an IP connection. I'm using Gateway Port = 23.


----------



## shepP

LeBon said:


> I have the AV7702 and I am using the "Marantz Receiver/Preamp All Models" with IP/RS232 codes. Vendor is "Marantz" and in the model column it says "All models RS232/TCP after Denon acquisition". Seems to work well with an IP connection. I'm using Gateway Port = 23.



Thanks for that additional information LeBon. I'm just waiting on my unit to be shipped so I'm trying to get irule setup in advance.


----------



## jimim

Hey guys my build is an ipad2 build. Really old. I just bought 2 iPad air2's. When I synch everything is good except I got no backgrounds. Any ideas. I was using a stock I rule iPad background. 

If I need to rebuild is their a way to carry over my pages to a new iPad setup? My build is huge! I can't imagine redoing it. 

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## jimim

Hey guys my build is an ipad2 build. Really old. I just bought 2 iPad air2's. When I synch everything is good except I got no backgrounds. Any ideas. I was using a stock I rule iPad background. 

If I need to rebuild is their a way to carry over my pages to a new iPad setup? My build is huge! I can't imagine redoing it. 

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Gator99

Resolution is different why not just delete the old backgrounds and add new ones?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimim

Gator99 said:


> Resolution is different why not just delete the old backgrounds and add new ones?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Ok so could I use the new backgrounds on old devices then like the iPad I'm still running? R thier stock irule backgrounds in the builder for iPad air2? What would they be called? Thanks!


----------



## andymo

LOL 

So last month I take my son to a hockey tournament in Mississauga, and what do I see on the ice ...


----------



## osupike99

andymo said:


> LOL
> 
> So last month I take my son to a hockey tournament in Mississauga, and what do I see on the ice ...


Close but not the same logo


----------



## SJHT

Has anyone integrated Fire TV into iRule? Thanks. SJ


----------



## osupike99

SJHT said:


> Has anyone integrated Fire TV into iRule? Thanks. SJ


Fire TV over IP is only possible via ADB, which iRule doesn't support yet. So the only options are:

1. USB IR receiver and IR control
2. HDMI-CEC control with some supporting TVs or Onkyo/Integra AVR/Preamps.



Alex


----------



## SJHT

Which #1 solutions work. Like FLRIC?


----------



## finehomes

osupike99 said:


> Fire TV over IP is only possible via ADB, which iRule doesn't support yet. So the only options are:
> 
> 1. USB IR receiver and IR control
> 2. HDMI-CEC control with some supporting TVs or Onkyo/Integra AVR/Preamps.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


What about launching the Fire TV Remote app from iRule? I'm setting up KODI/XBMC and I can launch the Official KODI Remote in iRule from my iPad... Just need to find a way to wake up the FTV first!


----------



## SJHT

Would like better integration if possible. Also, the Amazon Fire TV app only seems to work portrait. SJ


----------



## sjackson

Hi guys...

I've only just discovered iRule and I'm going to take a look at it as a replacement for a Harmony Ultimate over the next few days. I'll read as much of this thread as I can

One immediate question I do have though. I presume there are no physical remotes you can get to control iRule devices and that it's mobile device only?

If that is the case, and for those that have young kids (6 and under), how do the kids find using it? My 6 year old has figured out the Harmony Ultimate which is great. The concern I have is that with a mobile device (phone or tablet) the 3.5 year old (or 2 year old for that matter) would go nuts playing with it (trying to play games, watch youtube for kids etc). We do have an iPad (and our iPhones) in the house but its restricted to weekends only for them to play with.

Is it possible to get a tablet device and have it boot into the iRule remote only so the device is absolutely useless for anything else besides a remote control?


----------



## SJHT

If you have an older device, turn it into a remote. We have an itouch in our family room for this purpose. I normally just use my iPhone or iPad to control, but the other device can also be used. It is pretty much stripped to just have a few apps including iRule. SJ


----------



## osupike99

sjackson said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I've only just discovered iRule and I'm going to take a look at it as a replacement for a Harmony Ultimate over the next few days. I'll read as much of this thread as I can
> 
> One immediate question I do have though. I presume there are no physical remotes you can get to control iRule devices and that it's mobile device only?
> 
> If that is the case, and for those that have young kids (6 and under), how do the kids find using it? My 6 year old has figured out the Harmony Ultimate which is great. The concern I have is that with a mobile device (phone or tablet) the 3.5 year old (or 2 year old for that matter) would go nuts playing with it (trying to play games, watch youtube for kids etc). We do have an iPad (and our iPhones) in the house but its restricted to weekends only for them to play with.
> 
> Is it possible to get a tablet device and have it boot into the iRule remote only so the device is absolutely useless for anything else besides a remote control?


With iOS device you can do Guided Mode, which locks down the device. Google Guided Mode iOS.



Alex


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I had the perfect solution for a while. My first gen ipod touch had a broken home button. Once irule was launched you couldn't exit the app without powering off. But when the change to Google plus sign on happened I could no longer sync the old ipod with older version of irule.


----------



## Monkey_Man

Hello,

Im checking out iRule to control my JVC RS500 projector. I'm a little stuck. All I want to do is control the various projector functions and Im having issues figuring it out. Is there a way just to configure one device operation? I can easily set up blu ray player control and cable box control but just don't see projector control.

Is there a way for people to share custom layouts? I would love one for the projector.


----------



## osupike99

Monkey_Man said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im checking out iRule to control my JVC RS500 projector. I'm a little stuck. All I want to do is control the various projector functions and Im having issues figuring it out. Is there a way just to configure one device operation? I can easily set up blu ray player control and cable box control but just don't see projector control.
> 
> Is there a way for people to share custom layouts? I would love one for the projector.


iRule is designed to be an activity based remote control solution and that is what the wizard is based on. HOWEVER... YOU, as a customer, can customize it however you want it to look like. If you want to have 1000 buttons for your PJ, you can create a panel/page, drag and drop 1000 buttons (can be custom or blank with text) and drag and drop the commands.


----------



## Monkey_Man

osupike99 said:


> iRule is designed to be an activity based remote control solution and that is what the wizard is based on. HOWEVER... YOU, as a customer, can customize it however you want it to look like. If you want to have 1000 buttons for your PJ, you can create a panel/page, drag and drop 1000 buttons (can be custom or blank with text) and drag and drop the commands.


Gotcha, thanks for the tip. I'll play around with the blank template.


----------



## Mwickham25

*Multiple TV control*

Hello, I want to control five Vizio TV's on the same wall. Is the Irule something that can do that? How would I get the signal to each tv separately so I can turn them on individually and control the volume on each individually? I will just be using the TV's speakers. Is there a hub with IR extenders that can go to each tv? 

Can I control multiple apple TV's via IP while using IR boosters to the TV's at the same time?

Very new to this. Thank you for the help. Looking for a remote or app that can help me with this.


----------



## osupike99

Mwickham25 said:


> Hello, I want to control five Vizio TV's on the same wall. Is the Irule something that can do that? How would I get the signal to each tv separately so I can turn them on individually and control the volume on each individually? I will just be using the TV's speakers. Is there a hub with IR extenders that can go to each tv?
> 
> Can I control multiple apple TV's via IP while using IR boosters to the TV's at the same time?
> 
> Very new to this. Thank you for the help. Looking for a remote or app that can help me with this.



You will need to use 2 iTach IP2IR or WF2IR gateway and put each TV device driver that you import in the builder to a separate IR port on the back of the gateway. That way you have discrete control of each TV. IR emitter from each port will be run to each of the TVs.


----------



## Mwickham25

osupike99 said:


> You will need to use 2 iTach IP2IR or WF2IR gateway and put each TV device driver that you import in the builder to a separate IR port on the back of the gateway. That way you have discrete control of each TV. IR emitter from each port will be run to each of the TVs.


Thank you! Will check this out.


----------



## Kazuya (FR)

*Yamaha 2040 control by IP*

Hi,
I have a problem with the Yamaha 2040, I succeed to make iRule controls a few commands but a lot them doesn't work !
Here what actually works with Yamaha AVR HTTP Control - Zone 1 list :
_ volume up
_ volume down
_ mute
_ adventure mode
_ straight mode
_ power off

But power on, options, on screen menu, input 1 and a lot of other doesn't...

Do you have any suggestion ?

I tried several lists on iRule database (dealer and community too), but nothing better.
Thanks


----------



## Mwickham25

osupike99 said:


> You will need to use 2 iTach IP2IR or WF2IR gateway and put each TV device driver that you import in the builder to a separate IR port on the back of the gateway. That way you have discrete control of each TV. IR emitter from each port will be run to each of the TVs.


Will the Itach Flex (the newer version of the IP2IR) work n the same way as the IP2IR.


----------



## osupike99

Mwickham25 said:


> Will the Itach Flex (the newer version of the IP2IR) work n the same way as the IP2IR.


Yes, it works in the same manner when used with triple IR emitters.


----------



## impmonkey

Is anyone else really disappointed in the lack if improvement in iRule in the last year or so?
The modules are extremely limited, ugly and have not really changed since they were introduced.
Android is still really buggy and the get satisfaction site has less and less employee involvement. Heck half the questions go without any input from anyone involved with irule.


Maybe all the improvements are things I dont use, but I have been rather disappointed in the stalemate of my remote.


----------



## ERuiz

impmonkey said:


> Is anyone else really disappointed in the lack if improvement in iRule in the last year or so?
> The modules are extremely limited, ugly and have not really changed since they were introduced.
> Android is still really buggy and the get satisfaction site has less and less employee involvement. Heck half the questions go without any input from anyone involved with irule.
> 
> 
> Maybe all the improvements are things I dont use, but I have been rather disappointed in the stalemate of my remote.



One of my biggest worries is the fact that it is all web-operated. If one day iRule tanks and bites the dust, what will happen? We won't be able to continue developing our remotes?


----------



## mborner

*iPhone 6 Background*

Does anyone know the background image size for an iPhone 6, with and without the navigation bar? I can't find it anywhere on iRule's website or in this thread. 
Thanks.


----------



## BrolicBeast

impmonkey said:


> I use this controller for LED lighting controlled by irule. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007RGRJ36?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage I control it with just IR. If you can get IR behind your screen this would probably be a good option.
> I learned all the codes from the remote and could share the device if you decide to go this route.


Just following up--is still working for you seamlessly? I'm going to be ordering a lot of strip lights (~20) soon for my room, and definitely want to have complete control of all of them via iRule.


----------



## impmonkey

BrolicBeast said:


> Just following up--is still working for you seamlessly? I'm going to be ordering a lot of strip lights (~20) soon for my room, and definitely want to have complete control of all of them via iRule.


No issues so far.


----------



## dshorrosh

This.


I'm using iRule on a generic android tablet for my remote, and I'm happy with how it works for TV, AVR, BD, XBMC (for live/recorded TV and ripped media) and have a wireless keyboard for pure web content, but would like a couple of upgrades.


I have been trying to figure out how to use a) now playing feedback and b) ability to browse tv channels and media libraries -- *both* functions from within irule on the tablet -- basically mimic those same functions with the xbmc iphone app.

I see pieces of this but can't find how-to on this anywhere - I'm not that technical but am willing to compensate those who are . . .


----------



## osupike99

dshorrosh said:


> This.
> 
> 
> I'm using iRule on a generic android tablet for my remote, and I'm happy with how it works for TV, AVR, BD, XBMC (for live/recorded TV and ripped media) and have a wireless keyboard for pure web content, but would like a couple of upgrades.
> 
> 
> I have been trying to figure out how to use a) now playing feedback and b) ability to browse tv channels and media libraries -- *both* functions from within irule on the tablet -- basically mimic those same functions with the xbmc iphone app.
> 
> I see pieces of this but can't find how-to on this anywhere - I'm not that technical but am willing to compensate those who are . . .


Have you tried embedded URL widget? I use it with my Kodi.


----------



## dshorrosh

OSUPike99 - Thanks for the reply. Nope I haven't tried to imbed a URL object -- I readily admit to being a n00b in terms of that within irule, or the syntax for each library, or set-up on the XBMC side. But I can follow directions pretty well.


----------



## osupike99

dshorrosh said:


> OSUPike99 - Thanks for the reply. Nope I haven't tried to imbed a URL object -- I readily admit to being a n00b in terms of that within irule, or the syntax for each library, or set-up on the XBMC side. But I can follow directions pretty well.


Take a look at the following tutorial: https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/471867


----------



## Frank Derks

I have added a new device in iRule as HDFury integral classified as video processor.
Copied and past the strings into the pronto items section in the device.
I did only the commands that I'm going to use. Additional command items are easy to setup if you need them.


----------



## dshorrosh

Thanks for that link - the tutorial looks pretty straightforward.


I've found guidance for pulling 'now playing' info into the imbedded URL, but I'm having no-joy finding tutorials or examples of pulling the actual libraries for ripped CDs, movies or TV channels into the irule for scrolling within the remote, as you can do with the iphone app (for example). Maybe I'm not using the right search criteria . . .


----------



## ERuiz

Guys, the best way to control Kodi/XBMC with iRule is by enabling the webserver feature of Kodi/XBMC and then pointing the URL module to the Kodi/XBMC IP address. I use the Chorus Kodi webinterface and it looks/works fantastic!


----------



## dshorrosh

ERuiz - Thanks for the response (and I love my bimmer, too) but my irule remote is working fine, controlling XBMC and all the hardware in my home theater.


Frank Derks - Thanks for the info on the new device, I'll check it out shortly.


What I'm wanting to do is press a button marked 'TV' and go to a new panel that is a window that scrolls thru the TV channels that I can select from -- and have XBMC then go to that channel, just like the XBMC app on my iPhone (the link that OSUPike99 provided will help me with the URL window in irule).


Same thing for 'Movies' (ripped DVDs and BluRays), 'Music' (ripped CDs), etc.


I also want to display 'now playing' info on my main panel.


Maybe I'm asking for too much . . . ?


----------



## Steve Goff

osupike99 said:


> Take a look at the following tutorial: https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/471867



I use embedded URLs in iRule, but the would work much better if iRule could provide go back and go forward buttons outside the URL panel like a browser so I could page forward and back. Programs like JRiver provide webserver control but expect the use of a browser. I asked for this years ago, by the way.


----------



## videoray

Is there anyone using irule on the AV8802a. 
I would appreicate any advice on it.


----------



## osupike99

videoray said:


> Is there anyone using irule on the AV8802a.
> I would appreicate any advice on it.


What advice do you need? Your question is about as open ended as they come.


----------



## Franin

videoray said:


> Is there anyone using irule on the AV8802a.
> 
> I would appreicate any advice on it.



Hi there I am 


Frank


----------



## videoray

osupike99 said:


> What advice do you need? Your question is about as open ended as they come.


Since the AV8802A remote is a learner. Did you use it to learn the IR from your other remotes or did you use it and your other remotes to insert them into the learner of wf2ir?


----------



## mskreis

Franin said:


> Hi there I am
> 
> 
> Frank



Hi Frank, I'm Mark and will chime in here with a question or 2. I just got the 7702mkii so this should be relevant to the op. I believe I found the rs232 commands from Marantz and it looks pretty inclusive so seems straight forward. What I have not seen is if feedback is possible and the commands. 

Thanks.


----------



## videoray

Franin said:


> Hi there I am
> 
> 
> Frank


Thanks Frank. Did you use the your AV8802 remote learner or did you piece meal all of your components into the WF2IR? I also would like to know if you use IP with IRule for the AV8802? I am also working on the possibility of using 2 Dirac minDSP DDRC-88A with the AV8802A. I was also planning on creating and optical box containing one IR emitter coming from the WP2IR and two IR receivers one for the TV and the other for Hot Links with 6 emitters attach to each of the components in the closet. This way I can use a single remote emitter if I wanted too from my easy chair. Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Franin

mskreis said:


> Hi Frank, I'm Mark and will chime in here with a question or 2. I just got the 7702mkii so this should be relevant to the op. I believe I found the rs232 commands from Marantz and it looks pretty inclusive so seems straight forward. What I have not seen is if feedback is possible and the commands.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Mark
You can upload feedback on Irule and use Marantz av8802a or even DENON as they are quite similar.

The only way feedback will work is if you place query commands in the entrance 
Eg volume level query is MV?\x0D

if you look at the rs232 codes feedback commands for Vol it's under Request Master Vol Status

Here is some pics of what I mean




















Frank


----------



## Franin

videoray said:


> Thanks Frank. Did you use the your AV8802 remote learner or did you piece meal all of your components into the WF2IR? I also would like to know if you use IP with IRule for the AV8802? I am also working on the possibility of using 2 Dirac minDSP DDRC-88A with the AV8802A. I was also planning on creating and optical box containing one IR emitter coming from the WP2IR and two IR receivers one for the TV and the other for Hot Links with 6 emitters attach to each of the components in the closet. This way I can use a single remote emitter if I wanted too from my easy chair. Your help would be greatly appreciated.



Hi VideoRay 
I'm all Rs232 I don't really deal with IR, sorry. I use iTach WiFi to Serial (RS232) for the Rs232(WF2SL) with the Marantz. You can use the ip which works quite well I was told.

You can get 2 emitters for each Independent selectable IR output ( which has 3 on that unit ) on your WF2IR and you will be able control 6 components.











I assume you know how to configure through gateway on your tablet/phone ?



Frank


----------



## videoray

Franin said:


> Hi VideoRay
> I'm all Rs232 I don't really deal with IR, sorry. I use iTach WiFi to Serial (RS232) for the Rs232(WF2SL) with the Marantz. You can use the ip which works quite well I was told.
> 
> You can get 2 emitters for each Independent selectable IR output ( which has 3 on that unit ) on your WF2IR and you will be able control 6 components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you know how to configure through gateway on your tablet/phone ?
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


Looks like no one is using IR with the AV8802. It is either Serial or IP. No problem, I can go with one or the other. Did you use your AV8802 remote learner for your other components? If so, what other components are you using? I was a programmer for Trinity University. I think I can figure one or the other out.
Please tell how the communication works using Serial or IP? I'm sure the wf for the AV8802 receives the commands and sends back a response to the cloud program which is shown on the tablet. visa versa. Are there any books you recommend to read on Serial and IP communication?


Ray


----------



## mskreis

Franin said:


> Hi Mark
> You can upload feedback on Irule and use Marantz av8802a or even DENON as they are quite similar.
> 
> The only way feedback will work is if you place query commands in the entrance
> Eg volume level query is MV?\x0D
> 
> if you look at the rs232 codes feedback commands for Vol it's under Request Master Vol Status
> 
> Here is some pics of what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank



Excellent, Frank, very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Franin

videoray said:


> Looks like no one is using IR with the AV8802. It is either Serial or IP. No problem, I can go with one or the other. Did you use your AV8802 remote learner for your other components? If so, what other components are you using? I was a programmer for Trinity University. I think I can figure one or the other out.
> Please tell how the communication works using Serial or IP? I'm sure the wf for the AV8802 receives the commands and sends back a response to the cloud program which is shown on the tablet. visa versa. Are there any books you recommend to read on Serial and IP communication?
> 
> 
> Ray



Sorry for the late reply Ray. I never used the AV8802 remote learner for the other components ( I haven't even touched the Marantz remote still in its packaging ). I'm all on the IPAD Mini 3 and run the itach wifi serial for the Marantz and the other components OPPO 93 (A) & (B) & (103) I run them through a GC-100-12 using serial as well plus feedback from the Oppos.

Regarding Serial communication I learnt that back in my pronto days. I just looked at the RS232 protocols info ( which you can download free for your component ) and learnt how it was done. Took time as I have no programming experience at all but I got a grasp at it. From what I know IP and Serial communication is the same. 

The good thing about running RS232 is having feedback on your remote ( eg Vol control,Source , audyssey eq, etc ).




Frank


----------



## videoray

Franin said:


> Sorry for the late reply Ray. I never used the AV8802 remote learner for the other components ( I haven't even touched the Marantz remote still in its packaging ). I'm all on the IPAD Mini 3 and run the itach wifi serial for the Marantz and the other components OPPO 93 (A) & (B) & (103) I run them through a GC-100-12 using serial as well plus feedback from the Oppos.
> 
> Regarding Serial communication I learnt that back in my pronto days. I just looked at the RS232 protocols info ( which you can download free for your component ) and learnt how it was done. Took time as I have no programming experience at all but I got a grasp at it. From what I know IP and Serial communication is the same.
> 
> The good thing about running RS232 is having feedback on your remote ( eg Vol control,Source , audyssey eq, etc ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


Thanks! Frank

I going to first go to Global Cache to see what they have on their info. I admit, I'm completely still in the dark. I know IR, but I still don't see how IP and serial functions. I know IP comes from the router, but I don't how the AV8802 receives and responds to the commands through its IP. I'm even more in the dark with serial. I need how the different addresses work.


Ray


----------



## Franin

videoray said:


> Thanks! Frank
> 
> I going to first go to Global Cache to see what they have on their info. I admit, I'm completely still in the dark. I know IR, but I still don't see how IP and serial functions. I know IP comes from the router, but I don't how the AV8802 receives and responds to the commands through its IP. I'm even more in the dark with serial. I need how the different addresses work.
> 
> 
> Ray



Hi Ray 
If your going to go for serial get an itach. The gc-100-12 their old.


Frank


----------



## videoray

Frank thanks! I am not understanding the connections. I have my computer and router 45 ft from my AV8802 and components, and my TV is 45 ft from my computer and router, and 45ft from my AV8802 and components. I have CAT7 going to all three locations. I know I create the program at the computer and store it in the cloud. I use my kindle with IRule to access the program in the cloud to for control. Can you explain what I plug into the gc-100-12?


----------



## Franin

videoray said:


> Frank thanks! I am not understanding the connections. I have my computer and router 45 ft from my AV8802 and components, and my TV is 45 ft from my computer and router, and 45ft from my AV8802 and components. I have CAT7 going to all three locations. I know I create the program at the computer and store it in the cloud. I use my kindle with IRule to access the program in the cloud to for control. Can you explain what I plug into the gc-100-12?



I plug in the rs232 serial cable from my Oppo to the gc-100-12


Frank


----------



## videoray

So you have both the OPPO and the AV8802 plug into your gc-100-12. Did you take the advantage of the gc-100-12 IR to connect your TV and your Cable Box to use both of those in irule?

Ray


----------



## Franin

videoray said:


> So you have both the OPPO and the AV8802 plug into your gc-100-12. Did you take the advantage of the gc-100-12 IR to connect your TV and your Cable Box to use both of those in irule?
> 
> Ray




I have the Marantz plugged into a WF2SL and the Oppo plugged into a GC-100-12. I don't use a cable box in my theatre room I have my projector controlled by RS232 as well. ( I have a few gc-100-12 )

Though I will be upgrading my gc-100-12 to itach as I believe there more stable.


Frank


----------



## videoray

Franin said:


> I have the Marantz plugged into a WF2SL and the Oppo plugged into a GC-100-12. I don't use a cable box in my theatre room I have my projector controlled by RS232 as well. ( I have a few gc-100-12 )
> 
> Though I will be upgrading my gc-100-12 to itach as I believe there more stable.
> 
> 
> Frank


Are you referring to the iTact Flex? Since no cable box, do you use an android box?

Ray


----------



## Franin

videoray said:


> Are you referring to the iTact Flex? Since no cable box, do you use an android box?
> 
> Ray



Not familiar with the itach flex. I just watch Blu Rays in my theatre.


Frank


----------



## videoray

videoray said:


> Are you referring to the iTact Flex? Since no cable box, do you use an android box?
> 
> Ray


What itach will you be upgrading it to? 

Ray


----------



## videoray

osupike99 said:


> Quite expensive is a relative term. It gets you 90% of crestron for 10% of the price or less. My entire home setup (Theater, gameroom, living room, lighting, t-stats, security) is all IP controlled so 0 Global Cache hardware necessary. BUT... ALL components were chosen for IP controllability with this product.
> 
> I did a 5 room install with 2 separate GUIs (iPad and iPhone) and with control hardware and install and programming, I charged ~3k for everything and that was all custom. Not sure that you can touch that with control 4 or any other solution. From a single room perspective, there are indeed more cost effective solutions, which is Harmony, but customization is not there.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


I would like to work with IP. Would this distribution box work for my components? 


http://www.amazon.com/BV-Tech-POE-S..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0B84NEK4GQ0GZE68EA52

Ray


----------



## osupike99

videoray said:


> I would like to work with IP. Would this distribution box work for my components?
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BV-Tech-POE-S..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0B84NEK4GQ0GZE68EA52
> 
> Ray


This doesn't look like a distribution box. It is a PoE network switch. So not sure what you are trying to accomplish with it.


----------



## Axel

*seven theme template*

I just learned that the seven theme is now available in the iRule's download section of their website. 

My question is how can I make this available in the builder? 
How do I import the Seven-Theme-Template.irl?
_____
Axel

(update: got it: In builder, click on "File", then "Restore" then choose "Restore from saved backup .irl file"; then chose "merge' to keep existing handsets and their layouts.)


----------



## videoray

osupike99 said:


> This doesn't look like a distribution box. It is a PoE network switch. So not sure what you are trying to accomplish with it.


Thanks for the reply. I want to be able to hook all components to IP. I don't know the best way to do it. If they all have "ins" and "outs" with daisy chain maybe that is the way to go. I just want to make sure all avenues are covered before I start. I notice you are just IP. Your advice would be greatly appreciated.

Ray


----------



## RDHolmes

videoray said:


> Thanks for the reply. I want to be able to hook all components to IP. I don't know the best way to do it. If they all have "ins" and "outs" with daisy chain maybe that is the way to go. I just want to make sure all avenues are covered before I start. I notice you are just IP. Your advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Ray


All you need for IP Control is to connect each device to be controlled to your Network.

Of course the device must support IP Control.


----------



## videoray

RDHolmes said:


> All you need for IP Control is to connect each device to be controlled to your Network.
> 
> Of course the device must support IP Control.


So could you give me the URL off Amazon so I can purchase it? Thanks for reply.

Ray.


----------



## RDHolmes

videoray said:


> So could you give me the URL off Amazon so I can purchase it? Thanks for reply.
> 
> Ray.


Some questions:

Do you have an Internet Connection?

Do you have a Wireless Network?

Do you have devices like a phone, tablet, computer that you connect to the Internet via your Internet Connection.

Is your Computer connected via wired or wireless?

How far are your devices that you wish to control from your Internet Connection?

Your answers will help to understand what you need.


----------



## videoray

RDHolmes said:


> Some questions:
> 
> Do you have an Internet Connection?
> 
> Do you have a Wireless Network?
> 
> Do you have devices like a phone, tablet, computer that you connect to the Internet via your Internet Connection.
> 
> Is your Computer connected via wired or wireless?
> 
> How far are your devices that you wish to control from your Internet Connection?
> 
> Your answers will help to understand what you need.


1.Yes
2 The best router you can buy
3 Kindle Fire
4 Wire
5 40ft

I want to connect my devices to cat6 and distribute it hard wire to my components. Can you give me a URL for a device to do that? Thanks for your help.

Ray


----------



## RDHolmes

videoray said:


> 1.Yes
> 2 The best router you can buy
> 3 Kindle Fire
> 4 Wire
> 5 40ft
> 
> I want to connect my devices to cat6 and distribute it hard wire to my components. Can you give me a URL for a device to do that? Thanks for your help.
> 
> Ray


You have several choices.

If the wireless signal is good at the location of the equipment you wish to control and the equipment has wireless capability you could use that.

If there is already a Network Cable running from your router to the location of the equipment to be controlled you could use that along with a network switch.

If there is no Network Cable you could install one and use a switch.

A somewhat more complicated solution would be to use a wireless bridge at the location of the equipment.

With a LAN Cable to the equipment location I would get a Netgear Prosafe 8 port gigabit Switch, GS108-400NAS.

There is a 5 port version available, but that would limit you to only 4 devices at the equipment location.


----------



## videoray

Thanks Bob. Is this what you were referring to: 
http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Busin..._tr_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0E8G2DAZZM8MH75G7XJD


Ray


----------



## RDHolmes

videoray said:


> Thanks Bob. Is this what you were referring to:
> http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Busin..._tr_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0E8G2DAZZM8MH75G7XJD
> 
> 
> Ray


No, the Netgear Prosafe Switch
http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-ProSA...035719&sr=1-2&keywords=netgear+prosafe+switch


----------



## osupike99

videoray said:


> Thanks for the reply. I want to be able to hook all components to IP. I don't know the best way to do it. If they all have "ins" and "outs" with daisy chain maybe that is the way to go. I just want to make sure all avenues are covered before I start. I notice you are just IP. Your advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Ray


Ray,

Be aware that a presence of an ethernet port on the back of the TV or any piece of equipment doesn't automatically mean that it is IP controllable. Engineers, who make that equipment, need to actually program that ability in. Additionally, control protocol has to be published. When I bought EACH piece of my equipment, I bought it knowing that it IS IP controllable.



Alex


----------



## videoray

RDHolmes said:


> No, the Netgear Prosafe Switch
> http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-ProSA...035719&sr=1-2&keywords=netgear+prosafe+switch


Thanks, I will purchase the unit you have describe.

Ray


----------



## videoray

osupike99 said:


> Ray,
> 
> Be aware that a presence of an ethernet port on the back of the TV or any piece of equipment doesn't automatically mean that it is IP controllable. Engineers, who make that equipment, need to actually program that ability in. Additionally, control protocol has to be published. When I bought EACH piece of my equipment, I bought it knowing that it IS IP controllable.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


The only piece of equipment I will be testing with is the OPPO 83. At this point all the equipment I have, excluding computers, are amps and speakers. I don't know if the OPPO BDP-83 is IP controllable, but I'll find out.

The RS232 is:https://www.oppodigital.com/Download/BDP83/BDP83_RS232_Protocol_v2.1.pdf 

Thanks Alex for your advice.

Ray


----------



## Franin

Axel said:


> I just learned that the seven theme is now available in the iRule's download section of their website.
> 
> My question is how can I make this available in the builder?
> How do I import the Seven-Theme-Template.irl?
> _____
> Axel
> 
> (update: got it: In builder, click on "File", then "Restore" then choose "Restore from saved backup .irl file"; then chose "merge' to keep existing handsets and their layouts.)



Thanks for that Axel


Frank


----------



## Franin

videoray said:


> What itach will you be upgrading it to?
> 
> Ray



Sorry for late reply Ray itach Ip2SL











Frank


----------



## videoray

I got a quote from Best Buy for $1,500 programming cost for IP on the AV8802 using Contro4. WOW!

I looked at Peal Servers and found that each IP2RS232 runs about $100.00 per component, and that is about what Global Cache wants.

I might be wrong, but it looks like IRule charges for IP Hex code modules, but for RS232 there is no charge.

I see you have to be component selective with IP making sure that it is TCP/IP controlled.

I would appreciate any comments or liberation to make sure I have this right.


----------



## videoray

Franin said:


> Sorry for late reply Ray itach Ip2SL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


Will you be getting one for each of your components. 

Ray


----------



## Franin

videoray said:


> Will you be getting one for each of your components.
> 
> Ray



I might if their more reliable than the GC-100-12


Frank


----------



## Steve Goff

videoray said:


> I got a quote from Best Buy for $1,500 programming cost for IP on the AV8802 using Contro4. WOW!
> 
> I looked at Peal Servers and found that each IP2RS232 runs about $100.00 per component, and that is about what Global Cache wants.
> 
> I might be wrong, but it looks like IRule charges for IP Hex code modules, but for RS232 there is no charge.
> 
> I see you have to be component selective with IP making sure that it is TCP/IP controlled.
> 
> I would appreciate any comments or liberation to make sure I have this right.



I use IP to control most of my components with IRule, and I have never separately purchased an IP hex code module, whatever that is. Usually, if a unit can be controlled via IP you use the same codes as RE232. There are many devices that allow IP control of lots of stuff. I control my HTPC, my projector, a blu-ray player, and my pre/pro using IP. I even contributed a device for controlling JRiver Media Center via IP.

I use one IP2IR unit to control the various units that can't be controlled via IP. One of the outputs feeds the IR input on the back of my Oppo blu-ray player, while another output feeds a IR blaster that works with various components.


----------



## videoray

Thanks Steve. Do you have any problem with your Oppo not giving a feedback? I was planning to put the Oppo with the other components in a remote area in the house.

Ray


----------



## Steve Goff

videoray said:


> Thanks Steve. Do you have any problem with your Oppo not giving a feedback? I was planning to put the Oppo with the other components in a remote area in the house.
> 
> Ray



Since I use IR to control the Oppo I don't get feedback. I have the BDP-83, which can't be controlled via IP.


----------



## shepP

I don't think Oppo can do feedback with IP, only serial.


----------



## ChldsPlay

I am looking at adding an Amplifier to my system. Possibly the Crown XLS 1002. It appears to have some power control via a contact closure. Can anyone confirm for me that I could turn this on/off via iRule going through a global cache 100-12?


----------



## BrolicBeast

impmonkey said:


> No issues so far.


 
Would you be willing to share your light controller IR codes in iRule with me? I ordered a few of these to control strip lighting in three separate ceiling clouds.


----------



## Frank Derks

ChldsPlay said:


> I am looking at adding an Amplifier to my system. Possibly the Crown XLS 1002. It appears to have some power control via a contact closure. Can anyone confirm for me that I could turn this on/off via iRule going through a global cache 100-12?



Yes, you can.


load device 'Global Cache Relay - GC-100' in iRule. (For feedback look for 'Global Cache Relay - GC-100 12/18'.


In the iPad connect the commands to the GC-100-12 gateway.


Now you have a normally open contact switch.
How to set this up with your amps remote power input depends on the amp.
I use a simple 12Vdc power supply adapter in series with the GC switch and the amps input jack.


----------



## ChldsPlay

Frank Derks said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> 
> load device 'Global Cache Relay - GC-100' in iRule. (For feedback look for 'Global Cache Relay - GC-100 12/18'.
> 
> 
> In the iPad connect the commands to the GC-100-12 gateway.
> 
> 
> Now you have a normally open contact switch.
> How to set this up with your amps remote power input depends on the amp.
> I use a simple 12Vdc power supply adapter in series with the GC switch and the amps input jack.


Ok, you lost me with the last part. I've never used the contact closure aspect of things, so it's a little unfamiliar to me.


----------



## Frank Derks

ChldsPlay said:


> Ok, you lost me with the last part. I've never used the contact closure aspect of things, so it's a little unfamiliar to me.



Wire the sleeve of the mini jack to the minus of the psy adapter, wire the plus of the psy adapter to the relay contact on the gc wire the other contact to the tip of the mini jack.


----------



## ChldsPlay

Frank Derks said:


> Wire the sleeve of the mini jack to the minus of the psy adapter, wire the plus of the psy adapter to the relay contact on the gc wire the other contact to the tip of the mini jack.


I appreiate the help, but I am still lost.

No idea what a psy adapter is, or mini jack sleeve, or what kind of wire or cable is being used. 100% new to me.


----------



## videoray

shepP said:


> I don't think Oppo can do feedback with IP, only serial.


I don't believe any Oppo player can use IP, not even the Oppo BDP-105. I sure would like feedback. There goes another $100.00 just for serial.

Ray


----------



## videoray

I went with this hub for my IP: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0110SM300?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

I'll let you know how it works out.

Ray


----------



## RDHolmes

videoray said:


> I don't believe any Oppo player can use IP, not even the Oppo BDP-105. I sure would like feedback. There goes another $100.00 just for serial.
> 
> Ray


The OPPO 103 and 105 can be controlled via IP. OPPO support provided me with a list of IP Commands when I contacted them more thsn a year ago. There was a caveat that they were subject to change.

I haven't looked, but the IP commands may be available in the iRule set of devices.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I have a strange issue. I bought 2 used iPhone 4 when irule stopped supporting older iPod touches due to the Google sign in thing. They both worked fine. I made a change to my system and went to sync the iPhone and one works and the other does not. After using Google+ sign in it seems to just crash back to the home screen. I have uninstalled, checked for firmware updates, reinstalled all with no luck. 

The fact that they are identical and only one works to sync now (when it synced fine 3 months ago when I got it) has me baffled. 


Any ideas?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## videoray

RDHolmes said:


> The OPPO 103 and 105 can be controlled via IP. OPPO support provided me with a list of IP Commands when I contacted them more thsn a year ago. There was a caveat that they were subject to change.
> 
> I haven't looked, but the IP commands may be available in the iRule set of devices.


I didn't see any posting from prior history, that the 103 or 105 were successful using IP. There were many postings stating just the opposite. I guess I've failed in my search. Thank you very much for letting me know that I can use IP with this component. 

Ray


----------



## Franin

I've decided to replace all my GC-100-12 with IP2SL (itach) due to Oppo and JVC Projector with feedback tends to crash every now and then with the GC 100-12's


Frank


----------



## videoray

Franin said:


> I've decided to replace all my GC-100-12 with IP2SL (itach) due to Oppo and JVC Projector with feedback tends to crash every now and then with the GC 100-12's
> 
> 
> Frank


Please let me know how it works out. I've also plan a change. I'm also purchasing a second computer for iRule and also the DDCR-88A.

http://aax-us-east.amazon-adsystem....&ascsubtag=b917fbccdc4a5c5bf976ea7bc1155f01_S

Ray


----------



## SJHT

Franin said:


> I've decided to replace all my GC-100-12 with IP2SL (itach) due to Oppo and JVC Projector with feedback tends to crash every now and then with the GC 100-12's
> 
> 
> Frank


I did the same thing in two different rooms in our house. Also, the ability to connect to multiple devices was a huge plus as we have dedicated remotes in the room but often also use our iPhones. Much more stable than with the GC 100-12s.... SJ


----------



## Franin

videoray said:


> Please let me know how it works out. I've also plan a change. I'm also purchasing a second computer for iRule and also the DDCR-88A.
> 
> http://aax-us-east.amazon-adsystem....&ascsubtag=b917fbccdc4a5c5bf976ea7bc1155f01_S
> 
> Ray



Using 3 already Ray and another two on the way but I can already see these IP2SL are more reliable than the gc-100-12. Getting good feedback from the Oppo's. Ill end up keeping my Gc 100-12 units as reserve just in case one day these itach fail to power up.


Frank


----------



## Franin

SJHT said:


> I did the same thing in two different rooms in our house. Also, the ability to connect to multiple devices was a huge plus as we have dedicated remotes in the room but often also use our iPhones. Much more stable than with the GC 100-12s.... SJ



Good point SJ I haven't used multiple devices yet will look into that now. Will have to design my remote for the IPhone 6 Plus as well. 

Btw I try to keep upload the seven themes ( I have the pro version ) doing everything as instructed by Axel ( hope I got that right sorry if I got it wrong ) keeps asking me I need to buy more devices. Do I need to add more devices in my pro ( like 5 ) or do I have to actually have to go buy more devices? 


Frank


----------



## michaelp2005

Franin said:


> Btw I try to keep upload the seven themes ( I have the pro version ) doing everything as instructed by Axel ( hope I got that right sorry if I got it wrong ) keeps asking me I need to buy more devices. Do I need to add more devices in my pro ( like 5 ) or do I have to actually have to go buy more devices?
> 
> 
> Frank


See below, which I've copied from irule support as I had the same questions.
*********************************************************
I am having problems importing due to no. of handsets and devices. I wanted to see what the seven template was like. 

I have four existing handsets, eventually worked out if I only import one handset it would proceed. 

However, then it halted because it said it was exceeding 25 devices. I only have 13 devices. Any idea how to proceed? 

If it makes a difference, I have the Pro license.


Michael P 15 days ago
ok, I found in another topic that the 7 template has 14 devices, but I don't want to delete my devices to just have a look at the sample........can they reduce the no. of devices in the template?


mpg732 14 days ago
Just back up your build to your hard drive. Then restore using the 7 template, do not use the merge option and only choose the handset that works for you. Then delete the devices that are imported with the 7 template. Then restore your original build but this time select the merge option. Once done you will have your original build with your devices plus all the 7 graphics.


----------



## bluer101

Is anyone else having an issue with moving buttons or objects in iRule builder with the arrow keys on your keyboard?

When I first open iRule builder, then open a page with buttons. You then use your mouse to click and highlight the button to be moved. When first highlighted I'm able to move the button with the keyboard arrow keys. As soon as I select another button the arrow keys no longer move the button. instead the arrow keys allow only movement of the right window with all the pages and elements, basically up and down the right list. 

I tried on multiple computers and cannot figure this out. 

Before you used to be able to click on buttons and elements and move them in small increments using the arrow keys. I can hold the mouse button and drag them around but not the arrows. If I close out iRule builder and reopen it functions once then quits again.


----------



## Franin

bluer101 said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with moving buttons or objects in iRule builder with the arrow keys on your keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> When I first open iRule builder, then open a page with buttons. You then use your mouse to click and highlight the button to be moved. When first highlighted I'm able to move the button with the keyboard arrow keys. As soon as I select another button the arrow keys no longer move the button. instead the arrow keys allow only movement of the right window with all the pages and elements, basically up and down the right list.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on multiple computers and cannot figure this out.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you used to be able to click on buttons and elements and move them in small increments using the arrow keys. I can hold the mouse button and drag them around but not the arrows. If I close out iRule builder and reopen it functions once then quits again.




Yes I thought it was my bloody iMac keyboard playing up. Was there an update that caused this issue ?


----------



## bluer101

Franin said:


> Yes I thought it was my bloody iMac keyboard playing up. Was there an update that caused this issue ?


At least I'm not going crazy. 

I have no idea about an update, but something is wrong. I have not logged into the builder in a few months. I logged in today to change a few items in my setup and waisted over an hour trying everything thinking it was my work laptop. Then tried on another desktop and same issue. It's crazy how you can select a button on first open page and move that with arrows then does not work after that. I hope they get it corrected as I use full screen builds and every tap on the arrows is per pixel.


----------



## osupike99

bluer101 said:


> At least I'm not going crazy.
> 
> I have no idea about an update, but something is wrong. I have not logged into the builder in a few months. I logged in today to change a few items in my setup and waisted over an hour trying everything thinking it was my work laptop. Then tried on another desktop and same issue. It's crazy how you can select a button on first open page and move that with arrows then does not work after that. I hope they get it corrected as I use full screen builds and every tap on the arrows is per pixel.


What browser? I am having this issue with Chrome. iRule is aware of the issue and working on a fix.


----------



## bluer101

osupike99 said:


> What browser? I am having this issue with Chrome. iRule is aware of the issue and working on a fix.


Chrome too and tried IE on the other machine.


----------



## Franin

bluer101 said:


> At least I'm not going crazy.
> 
> I have no idea about an update, but something is wrong. I have not logged into the builder in a few months. I logged in today to change a few items in my setup and waisted over an hour trying everything thinking it was my work laptop. Then tried on another desktop and same issue. It's crazy how you can select a button on first open page and move that with arrows then does not work after that. I hope they get it corrected as I use full screen builds and every tap on the arrows is per pixel.


Ive been working on my remote ( been doing it since I got Irule awhile back ) trying to get it more appealing and I noticed it just recently happened.


----------



## Franin

bluer101 said:


> Chrome too and tried IE on the other machine.


You saved me trying another OS


----------



## bluer101

At least my craziness yesterday is shedding some light to others. 

I spent way to much time on it yesterday. I reset my computer settings and searched the Internet for scrolling issues with arrow keys. Then decided to try another computer. 

Also it was functioning in Photoshop fine too.


----------



## Franin

bluer101 said:


> At least my craziness yesterday is shedding some light to others.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent way to much time on it yesterday. I reset my computer settings and searched the Internet for scrolling issues with arrow keys. Then decided to try another computer.
> 
> 
> 
> Also it was functioning in Photoshop fine too.




I wonder how long it will take them to fix it.


----------



## Displaced Husker

bluer101 said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with moving buttons or objects in iRule builder with the arrow keys on your keyboard?
> 
> When I first open iRule builder, then open a page with buttons. You then use your mouse to click and highlight the button to be moved. When first highlighted I'm able to move the button with the keyboard arrow keys. As soon as I select another button the arrow keys no longer move the button. instead the arrow keys allow only movement of the right window with all the pages and elements, basically up and down the right list.
> 
> I tried on multiple computers and cannot figure this out.
> 
> Before you used to be able to click on buttons and elements and move them in small increments using the arrow keys. I can hold the mouse button and drag them around but not the arrows. If I close out iRule builder and reopen it functions once then quits again.


I noticed it a couple weeks ago thought I pressed some shortcut.

I have been with iRule for about two years. My only complaint is the iTunes app. My concern is how they seem to be falling way behind Simple Controls. Thoughts


----------



## SkyCyberguy

*How to set up power sensing?*

Hi everyone,

would someone here be kind enough to help me set up power sensing?
I have a GC-100 plus a GC-SP1, but somehow I can't get power sensing to work.
I already browsed through all the iRule tutorials but could not find a real step-by-step description of how to set it up.
I have a device I would like to switch on/off by detecting the state of power.
The device (it's a modified original XBOX console I can switch through an RC power socket) sends 5V through USB, which I connected to the GC-SP1, which in turn I connected to the GC-100.
When the console is running the GC-100's LED indicated it's detecting the voltage.
I also set the GC-100's connector 6 (where the GC-SP1 is connected to) to "Sensor with Auto-notify" in the GC-100's setup.
Now what exactly do I have to do in "Devices" and "Feedback"?
I already contacted iRule's customer support, but somehow they could not help me, they beat around the bush but somehow we couldn't get to the heart of the matter.
I think this can't be particularly complicated though, can it?
I'd be so grateful if someone here could give me a hint.
I can provide screenshots of what I did in "Devices" and "Feedback" so far, if desired.
Here is the link to the customer support conversation I had (some time passed since then), so you can see how far I have come:
https://irule.desk.com/customer/en/...ower-on-then-turn-off-?b_id=4198&new=15888430
Thanks in advance!

Greets
SkyCyberguy


----------



## kevings

Displaced Husker said:


> I noticed it a couple weeks ago thought I pressed some shortcut.
> 
> I have been with iRule for about two years. My only complaint is the iTunes app. My concern is how they seem to be falling way behind Simple Controls. Thoughts


I'd agree with you....look at this thread for example. There was a time when people were posting everyday in this thread. Now, we have gaps that are over a week in duration sometimes, without a single new post. 

I'm personally still using Irule, but there are definitely some things that frustrate me about it. One thing being how if you create a setup on an ipad for example, and then you want to also use your iphone....lots of things are messed up because of the difference in resolution. 

There's probably another 10 or so things that annoy me about it, but considering how powerful it is, and it's low startup cost, I still haven't found anything that can really compete with it, for the person that likes to tweak their setup often.


----------



## bluer101

I logged into iRule today and still has the same issue with moving items. When is it going to be fixed.


----------



## ChldsPlay

blkicevic said:


> Been a proud user of iRule for 3 years with my denon products and more. Moving to a Yamaha RX-A3050 with the BD-A1040 BD Player. I am looking for the right codes in the devices to control both receiver and player via ip. there are many. I imported the Yamaha AVR HTTP Control-Zone 1 and Yamaha BD-S TCP/IP. Will these work? I am re-building my irule remote prior to the arrival of the new equipment on Friday as to hopefully have a smooth transition.My reason for IP is to remove the gc100 in my rack in order to make room. Currently the Denon is using ir via gc100.
> thanks for all the support!


Did you get your A3050 working right? I just got mine setup, and most of the buttons I have setup using Yamaha AVR HTTP Control-Zone 1 commands don't work. I think the volume and input buttons work, but that's about it.


----------



## ChldsPlay

ChldsPlay said:


> Did you get your A3050 working right? I just got mine setup, and most of the buttons I have setup using Yamaha AVR HTTP Control-Zone 1 commands don't work. I think the volume and input buttons work, but that's about it.


Nevermind, I think I got it figured out now. I guess they changed List_Control to Cursor_Control. Changing the commands to match fixed most of the buttons.


----------



## Frank Derks

Global Macro's in the latest update.


----------



## mborner

*Missing IP codes for Denon.*

Been a while since I've posted, but things have been working so flawlessly lately....... 
I just purchased a Denon X4200 7.2 receiver. Got it hooked up, works great. IP control is working but I'm concerned that there are so many missing codes from the IP database in iRule, or perhaps, I'm just overlooking them. I'm using "Denon AVR all Models Main Zone RS232/TCP" from the iRule database. The codes I can't find are

1. Online music
2. AUX 1
3. AUX2
4. Bluetooth
5. Info

I realize that some of these don't actually send commands, they just bring up on-screen menus, but is there any way to incorporate them into iRule via IP? 

I've checked the community databases as well and most of them are copies of the exact same thing. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SJHT

Frank Derks said:


> Global Macro's in the latest update.


Do they have a FAQ on these? I couldn't figure out how to put general device commands in them. Also, doesn't seem to allow drag and drop. I was hoping to take a few of my button/macros and convert them to global, but not easy... SJ


----------



## jidelite

mborner said:


> Been a while since I've posted, but things have been working so flawlessly lately.......
> I just purchased a Denon X4200 7.2 receiver. Got it hooked up, works great. IP control is working but I'm concerned that there are so many missing codes from the IP database in iRule, or perhaps, I'm just overlooking them. I'm using "Denon AVR all Models Main Zone RS232/TCP" from the iRule database. The codes I can't find are
> 
> 1. Online music
> 2. AUX 1
> 3. AUX2
> 4. Bluetooth
> 5. Info
> 
> I realize that some of these don't actually send commands, they just bring up on-screen menus, but is there any way to incorporate them into iRule via IP?
> 
> I've checked the community databases as well and most of them are copies of the exact same thing.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



mborner, Been awhile since I posted here as well but I purchased a Marantz (7008) awhile ago and I ended up taking codes from the database and adding my own since they were not all there. Look at this site to get your codes - 
https://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/receivers/avrx4200w


jidelite


----------



## mborner

jidelite said:


> mborner, Been awhile since I posted here as well but I purchased a Marantz (7008) awhile ago and I ended up taking codes from the database and adding my own since they were not all there. Look at this site to get your codes -
> https://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/receivers/avrx4200w
> 
> 
> jidelite


That helps a lot, jidelite, thank you.


----------



## Franin

SJHT said:


> Do they have a FAQ on these? I couldn't figure out how to put general device commands in them. Also, doesn't seem to allow drag and drop. I was hoping to take a few of my button/macros and convert them to global, but not easy... SJ



Hi SJHT
The Global macros work like the Entrance ( dragging and dropping commands) . Just drag and drop commands in your Global Macro. It works well.


----------



## SJHT

Thought I tried that as I have done entrance types of commands. Will try again. Thanks!


----------



## Frank Derks

SJHT said:


> Do they have a FAQ on these? I couldn't figure out how to put general device commands in them. Also, doesn't seem to allow drag and drop. I was hoping to take a few of my button/macros and convert them to global, but not easy... SJ


just create the macro under a temporary button or create from an existing command sequence(s). Left click in the command editor and you can convert the command sequence to a macro.


The macros show up under a new side tab on the left pane under the devices.
There you can click on the macro and give it a useful name in the properties pane below.


After this you can drag a macro from the right pane under actions to screen objects. Select the correct macro name in the properties box down left.


----------



## SJHT

Frank Derks said:


> just create the macro under a temporary button or create from an existing command sequence(s). Left click in the command editor and you can convert the command sequqnce to a macro.
> 
> 
> The macros show up under a new side tab on the left pane under the devices.
> There you can click on the macro and give it a useful name in the properties pane below.
> 
> 
> After this you can drag a macro from the right pane under actions to screen objects. Select the correct macro name in the properties box down left.


Thanks. I was missing the fact I needed to edit the button to allow me to create a global macro. Was trying to do it from the left panel. SJ


----------



## mborner

jidelite said:


> mborner, Been awhile since I posted here as well but I purchased a Marantz (7008) awhile ago and I ended up taking codes from the database and adding my own since they were not all there. Look at this site to get your codes -
> https://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/receivers/avrx4200w
> 
> 
> jidelite


jidelite, thank you for that wonderful document, it has proven most invaluable in my setup. 
I've looked through every detail yet I still can't find the most basic commands of number keys, 1 through 10. Am I missing something?


----------



## jidelite

mborner said:


> jidelite, thank you for that wonderful document, it has proven most invaluable in my setup.
> I've looked through every detail yet I still can't find the most basic commands of number keys, 1 through 10. Am I missing something?


I didn't see any number key commands either but there must be another way to access whatever command you are using (up/down maybe) besides direct access to number keys...


jidelite


----------



## wkearney99

mborner said:


> ...number keys, 1 through 10. Am I missing something?


In the several decades I've owned IR controllable AVRs I have never, ever had the occasion to use the numbers to do anything on them. I'm curious, what situations are you encountering where you need them? I'm not arguing against the idea, just curious.


----------



## mborner

wkearney99 said:


> In the several decades I've owned IR controllable AVRs I have never, ever had the occasion to use the numbers to do anything on them. I'm curious, what situations are you encountering where you need them? I'm not arguing against the idea, just curious.


Yes, I know, it's an interesting question, to be sure. Simply, I want iRule to be 100% as capable as the factory remote. The Denon remote has number keys for many things, one of which is direct input of radio stations. For example, you can enter 1-0-2-point-7 directly. I want there to be nothing that iRule can't do that the factory remote can. 


Anyway, on to other issues. I have my Denon X4200 using the main zone and also zone 2 for the pool deck. I've discovered that when I have both main zone and zone 2 devices assigned in iRule, one or the other works, but not both. I'm assuming this is because of the Denon's limitation of just one TCP connection at a time, is that correct? Also, for others that are using iRule for 2 zones on Denon receivers, how are you getting around that limitation? Are you just adding zone 2 commands to the main zone device? 
Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## wkearney99

As to zones, I've never, ever encountered an AVR from any vendor that ever lived up to anything close to realistic expectations for making use of multiple zones simultaneously. Especially not with more recent streaming options (network play, airplay, bluetooth, or whatever). The way the developers of the AVRs seem to approach this has no realistic understanding of what users actually want to accomplish. 

It. just. doesn't. work. 

Oh, how I've tried over the years.. Oh how much happier my wife ends up being when separate devices get used, each with their own controls that WORK without conflicting mode dances and flaming hoops...

With regard to completeness... that's another place I've made the mistake of trying too hard for a pointless endeavor. On the absolutely rare occasions where direct numeric access is desired it's just flat-out less trouble to dig up the remote. The waste of screen real estate, the endless tweaking for visual perfection, the impact that has on the device/configuration performance.... too much danged trouble for what turns out to be a fool's errand.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not making the argument as a way to justify the products or belittle your efforts. No, just offering one man's hard-learned Quixotic experience.


----------



## osupike99

mborner said:


> Yes, I know, it's an interesting question, to be sure. Simply, I want iRule to be 100% as capable as the factory remote. The Denon remote has number keys for many things, one of which is direct input of radio stations. For example, you can enter 1-0-2-point-7 directly. I want there to be nothing that iRule can't do that the factory remote can.
> 
> 
> Anyway, on to other issues. I have my Denon X4200 using the main zone and also zone 2 for the pool deck. I've discovered that when I have both main zone and zone 2 devices assigned in iRule, one or the other works, but not both. I'm assuming this is because of the Denon's limitation of just one TCP connection at a time, is that correct? Also, for others that are using iRule for 2 zones on Denon receivers, how are you getting around that limitation? Are you just adding zone 2 commands to the main zone device?
> Thanks,
> Mike


Use HTTP Device driver for the opposite zone.


----------



## mborner

osupike99 said:


> Use HTTP Device driver for the opposite zone.


Thanks, wkearney99 and osuoike99. 
I will finish my endeavor without the 10-key. I realize I don't need it that bad. 
Also, I've solved my 2 connection problem by simply deleting the zone 2 device. My zone 2 commands are relatively few anyway, I just manually added them to the main zone device. It's only power on, off, mute on, off, volume and input sources. Also, I majorly simplified the main zone device by deleting any and all of the commands that I would never use in a million years. I can fly through the commands now.

Thanks for the tips, guys, very grateful.


----------



## mborner

Okay, next question. 
I have 1 device (main zone RS232/TCP) used for all AVR commands. However, I also have an RS232/TCP feedback for the same receiver. Does this count as 2 connections to the receiver? I can't get feedbacks working and I'm thinking this might be why. 
Thanks.


----------



## osupike99

mborner said:


> Okay, next question.
> I have 1 device (main zone RS232/TCP) used for all AVR commands. However, I also have an RS232/TCP feedback for the same receiver. Does this count as 2 connections to the receiver? I can't get feedbacks working and I'm thinking this might be why.
> Thanks.


No. Same device and feedback=1 connection.


----------



## mborner

osupike99 said:


> No. Same device and feedback=1 connection.


Thanks. I should have mentioned that my feedback is for zone 2. I really don't need any kind of feedback in the main zone so I'm trying to implement zone 2 feedback on a zone 2 page.


----------



## ChldsPlay

Does anyone have any good images to use for getting a lot of functions in a relatively small and organized space? I am trying to make a combination page that has controls for several devices so that I don't have to keep switching pages to control other devices. I am almost always in landscape mode, and I would like at least 4 devices on the same page. Some common functions I have on the drawers on each side, so that helps a little. 

Maybe something similar to these command groupings I see in Simple Control:










I'll be controlling my Yamaha AVR, Lumagen, Panasonic Projector, and Dune/Directv (I can create 2 nearly identical pages that I can switch between since I will rarely have both of these on at once).

Thanks.


----------



## osupike99

mborner said:


> Thanks. I should have mentioned that my feedback is for zone 2. I really don't need any kind of feedback in the main zone so I'm trying to implement zone 2 feedback on a zone 2 page.


If you do not need feedback for Zone 1 then use HTTP device driver for Zone 1 and use TCP/RS232 with feedback for Zone 2.


----------



## mborner

osupike99 said:


> If you do not need feedback for Zone 1 then use HTTP device driver for Zone 1 and use TCP/RS232 with feedback for Zone 2.


 I can attach an HTTP feedback to an RS232 device? So my assumption is correct, 1 RS232 feedback and 1 RS232 device equals two simultaneous connections at the AVR? This is proving to be much more difficult than I had anticipated.


----------



## osupike99

mborner said:


> I can attach an HTTP feedback to an RS232 device? So my assumption is correct, 1 RS232 feedback and 1 RS232 device equals two simultaneous connections at the AVR? This is proving to be much more difficult than I had anticipated.


No. HTTP is HTTP and RS232 is RS232. RS232 device and feedback is 1 connection. Because it is the device that connects to the gateway, not feedback.


----------



## mborner

osupike99 said:


> No. HTTP is HTTP and RS232 is RS232. RS232 device and feedback is 1 connection. Because it is the device that connects to the gateway, not feedback.


Good to know. Just can't get feedbacks to work. I've imported the RS232/TCP Zone 2 feedback. I've attached it to the RS232/TCP device. I dragged and dropped the volume code onto the page. I've added a zone 2 volume query to the entrance on that page. I've created a zone 2 volume query button on that page. I've done this over and over and synced a dozen times. I've lather, rinsed, and repeated the same thing for zone 1 and no luck. The volume slider shows up in the builder but it doesn't show up on the iPad when I sync. Here's where I'm at:


----------



## mborner

osupike99 said:


> No. HTTP is HTTP and RS232 is RS232. RS232 device and feedback is 1 connection. Because it is the device that connects to the gateway, not feedback.


Good to know. Just can't get feedbacks to work. I've imported the RS232/TCP Zone 2 feedback. I've attached it to the RS232/TCP device. I dragged and dropped the volume code onto the page. I've added a zone 2 volume query to the entrance on that page. I've created a zone 2 volume query button on that page. I've done this over and over and synced a dozen times. I've lather, rinsed, and repeated the same thing for zone 1 and no luck. The volume slider shows up in the builder but it doesn't show up on the iPad when I sync. Here's where I'm at:


----------



## osupike99

mborner said:


> Good to know. Just can't get feedbacks to work. I've imported the RS232/TCP Zone 2 feedback. I've attached it to the RS232/TCP device. I dragged and dropped the volume code onto the page. I've added a zone 2 volume query to the entrance on that page. I've created a zone 2 volume query button on that page. I've done this over and over and synced a dozen times. I've lather, rinsed, and repeated the same thing for zone 1 and no luck. The volume slider shows up in the builder but it doesn't show up on the iPad when I sync. Here's where I'm at:



I would use Docklight Scripting to connect to the AVR and send your Zone 2 query commands through docklight and see what comes back.



Alex


----------



## mborner

Oddly enough, my zone 2 feedback mysteriously started working. 
I don't know what change I made to remedy the problem but one thing I did was to exit iRule completely and then restart the app.


----------



## thebland

*LINK / PAGE CHANGE QUESTION:*

I have a button (link) with a macro that powers up my entire system. It's runs over a couple minutes.

When I execute this command (macro), I link to the source page. When I hit the button, the page change happens immediately (just before executing the commands).

Is there a way to execute the macro and link to the source page at the end of the macro rather than the beginning of the macro?

This way, I know when the macro has completed and can use other commands..

Thanks!!


----------



## mborner

thebland said:


> *LINK / PAGE CHANGE QUESTION:*
> 
> I have a button (link) with a macro that powers up my entire system. It's runs over a couple minutes.
> 
> When I execute this command (macro), I link to the source page. When I hit the button, the page change happens immediately (just before executing the commands).
> 
> Is there a way to execute the macro and link to the source page at the end of the macro rather than the beginning of the macro?
> 
> This way, I know when the macro has completed and can use other commands..
> 
> Thanks!!


No, but you can have iRule display a message on-screen while the macro is processing. You can have the message say anything you like. In the builder, on the right, click on the "more" tab, then drop down the "actions" menu. Drag "message" onto your button/link. The message will now appear in the tree on the left and you can add your message there. Also, you can move the massage up and down the tree and place it anywhere in the macro you'd like, although, it sounds like you would want it the very top of the tree to be the first command to execute. After the entire macro has completed, the massage goes away. In my set up, the message says "please wait while the system starts up"


----------



## thebland

mborner said:


> No, but you can have iRule display a message on-screen while the macro is processing. You can have the message say anything you like. In the builder, on the right, click on the "more" tab, then drop down the "actions" menu. Drag "message" onto your button/link. The message will now appear in the tree on the left and you can add your message there. Also, you can move the massage up and down the tree and place it anywhere in the macro you'd like, although, it sounds like you would want it the very top of the tree to be the first command to execute. After the entire macro has completed, the massage goes away. In my set up, the message says "please wait while the system starts up"


That will work. Thanks!

Any way to modify the size, font, color, etc?


----------



## osupike99

thebland said:


> *LINK / PAGE CHANGE QUESTION:*
> 
> I have a button (link) with a macro that powers up my entire system. It's runs over a couple minutes.
> 
> When I execute this command (macro), I link to the source page. When I hit the button, the page change happens immediately (just before executing the commands).
> 
> Is there a way to execute the macro and link to the source page at the end of the macro rather than the beginning of the macro?
> 
> This way, I know when the macro has completed and can use other commands..
> 
> Thanks!!


Look at Link as ACTION where you can actually drop the link into a MACRO and control the order.

https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/1747233


----------



## wraunch

Is anyone using iRule to control a Nvidia Shield TV? If so what are your impressions? I'm thinking about getting one but I want to make sure I can integrate it without a ton of headache.


----------



## Memphis999

@ wraunch
The only way to control the Shield TV with iRule is to use IR. So you have one way. I own a Nvidia Shield TV too. I can't understand that a device which is obviously using LAN almost all the time, doesn't support control via IP/TCP. Annoyingly my iTach is broken. ATM I'am not able to control the Shield

@ all
Does anyone has working feedback for a newer Arcam AVR?
I've added all the codes for my Arcam AVR-550 in iRule. So far so good. That is working perfectly. But I'am not able to get feedbacks working.

Example: Discrete Code for Volume:
Sending 45dB: 0x21 0x01 0x0D 0x01 0x2D 0x0D
0x21: St: 0x21
0x01: Zone Number (Zone 1)
0x0D: CC: 0x0D
0x01: DI: 0x01
0x2D: Data (45dB)
0x0D: Et: 0x0D

For iRule I am sending: \x21\x01\x0D\x01\x2D\x0D

So, that works.


The response to that code is: 0x21 0x01 0x0D 0x00 0x01 0x2D 0x0D
0x21: St: 0x21
0x01: Zone Number (Zone 1)
0x0D: CC: 0x0D
0x00: Ac: Answer Code
0x01: DI: 0x01
0x2D: Data1 (Volume)
0x0D: Et: 0x0D


I checked Feedbacks for another AVR from Arcam but that doesn't work.

The best result, that i got, was Feedback which is showing every time i press Volume up or down "33 dB" an then the correct value.

I entered the following:
Starts with: \x21\x01\x0D\x00\x01
Ends with: x2D\x0D

I testet around and this was the only result I got, Nothing else showed a value. In my understanding the x2D (ends with) should be a value of 45 dB. Thats why I got a long time nothing, because I tought that this is the feedback for every volume step.
According to Wireshark the x2D in the response IS the value which was send.

Please, can anyone help me to understand what should be entered to get the feedbacks working?


----------



## wraunch

Memphis999 said:


> @ wraunch
> The only way to control the Shield TV with iRule is to use IR. So you have one way. I own a Nvidia Shield TV too. I can't understand that a device which is obviously using LAN almost all the time, doesn't support control via IP/TCP. Annoyingly my iTach is broken. ATM I'am not able to control the Shield
> 
> @ all
> Does anyone has working feedback for a newer Arcam AVR?
> I've added all the codes for my Arcam AVR-550 in iRule. So far so good. That is working perfectly. But I'am not able to get feedbacks working.
> 
> Example: Discrete Code for Volume:
> Sending 45dB: 0x21 0x01 0x0D 0x01 0x2D 0x0D
> 0x21: St: 0x21
> 0x01: Zone Number (Zone 1)
> 0x0D: CC: 0x0D
> 0x01: DI: 0x01
> 0x2D: Data (45dB)
> 0x0D: Et: 0x0D
> 
> For iRule I am sending: \x21\x01\x0D\x01\x2D\x0D
> 
> So, that works.
> 
> 
> The response to that code is: 0x21 0x01 0x0D 0x00 0x01 0x2D 0x0D
> 0x21: St: 0x21
> 0x01: Zone Number (Zone 1)
> 0x0D: CC: 0x0D
> 0x00: Ac: Answer Code
> 0x01: DI: 0x01
> 0x2D: Data1 (Volume)
> 0x0D: Et: 0x0D
> 
> 
> I checked Feedbacks for another AVR from Arcam but that doesn't work.
> 
> The best result, that i got, was Feedback which is showing every time i press Volume up or down "33 dB" an then the correct value.
> 
> I entered the following:
> Starts with: \x21\x01\x0D\x00\x01
> Ends with: x2D\x0D
> 
> I testet around and this was the only result I got, Nothing else showed a value. In my understanding the x2D (ends with) should be a value of 45 dB. Thats why I got a long time nothing, because I tought that this is the feedback for every volume step.
> According to Wireshark the x2D in the response IS the value which was send.
> 
> Please, can anyone help me to understand what should be entered to get the feedbacks working?


Well that blows. I hate IR control. Does it at least have an IR in on the back?


----------



## Memphis999

I don't think so. There is nothing on the back like an IR Receiver. I think the IR Receiver is in the front where the Power button is placed under the semi transparent plastic shield.
I am hating IR control, too. In newer devices it should be integrated. My JVC Projector, Marantz Surround Processor, Zappiti Mediaplayer, Arcam AVR... no Problem controling via IP. But the Xbox One and Shield, devices which are using LAN almost all of the time, didn't accept IP-Codes. This is sad to be honest. My Samsung TV has no Ethernetport (too old).

EDIT:
A trick that should be working would be to activate the webserver and activate the control via http.
I testet that and the Main functions seems to be working. Whats missing is that I want't to see the audio tracks, but the only command I have is "next language" oder "next audio track". The second thin is, that I can't shudown. So there is a possibility to use some automatic shutdown or so. Because the codes are only controlling kodi (SPMC in my case) there is no possibility to open kodi or so. When there is an autoplay feature, I could turn on the Shield and control it. When I am done watching, I do nothing and wait for automatic shutdown.

I wasn't able to get the code working via my KNX-Homeserver. In Browser it works. Would be nice to use pause by the door bell


----------



## Franin

Does anyone know what the Apple TV 4 bug fix is with the new update?

Thanks

Edit: found out what it does. Now works with the module via Ip


----------



## mborner

*Tuner Feedback*

Does anyone have a picture of what their am/fm tuner frequency feedback looks like? I'm trying to figure out how to display 2 and 3 decimal point frequencies. For example 99.3 and 105.9


----------



## osupike99

mborner said:


> Does anyone have a picture of what their am/fm tuner frequency feedback looks like? I'm trying to figure out how to display 2 and 3 decimal point frequencies. For example 99.3 and 105.9


Which AVR/Preamp?


----------



## mborner

osupike99 said:


> Which AVR/Preamp?


Sorry, Denon. X4200


----------



## JoeWanabe

*Some advice if you please*

After having read the last 250+ pages of this thread and scanning the iRule site I'm close to making a decision on using iRule but have a few questions if you don't mind.

Background - I have an established theater and have been controlling all of my components via IR. All components except for the projector and screen curtain are in another room. I have an IR "eye" in the theater that links via hard wire to a xantec 791-44 amplified connection block and all IR repeaters come off that block to the various components. I was using a URC 850 as my remote. I have an 850 and 800 and both will no longer connect correctly to my pc to be updated. I don't know if I blew some circuit using a USB to serial adapter since they both use a serial cable for programming. Kind of strange. I did have to replace components, hence the need to reprogram the remotes. 

So if I got to iRule I will be using one device to control the theater, family room and bedroom. Here are the components as an FYI:
Theater
Grafik Eye 3500 for light scene control
Aforementioned xantec amplified connection IR block
Onkyo TX-NR609 receiver (moved from Family room because it can pass a 1080p signal)
Panasonic DMP-BDT310
Sony vlp HW40ES
Verizon fios (box mfg is Arris?) no recorder

Family Room
Denon 4806 receiver (moved from theater since it only passes 720p)
Miti HD 1080 series 65" rear projection tv
Panasonic DVD-CP67
Panasonic VCR
Toshiba DST3000 over the air HD receiver (not really used at the present time)
Verizon FIOS (Arris) DVR

Bedroom
Miti 56"638 series DLP TV
Xbox 1
Verizon FIOS (Arris) no recorder
Sony DVP N570H DVD
Sony BDV-S6470 

Questions:
1) On a scale of 1 - 10 , how much more difficult is it to use the iRule builder as opposed to the URC MX-850 editor? I realize you would have had to use both to answer the question.

2) I don't care about feedback so if I wanted to stay strictly with IR can I use a tablet with an IR blaster and not have to purchase any Global Cache devices given my current theater setup?

3) Can someone recommend a good tablet with built in IR blaster? In my research I am finding conflicting information, some sites say the tablet has one and other sites don't have it listed in specifications of the same device. I'm not an Apple guy so I'm looking at Andriod. However if apple has something with a blaster i'll consider it.

4) I know people are controlling FIOS devices but I do not see any FIOS or Arris listings in the cable/satellite section of the iRule database, what are you using? Are your boxes also Arris? 

5) When I started reading this thread it seemed like iRule dev. were very active and attentive. However lately people seem to be complaining about support. Do you think this will be an issue going forward? Now I see this Simple Control coming up, anyone with experience with it?

TIA, I hope some of you can shed some light on these questions.

Joe


----------



## dalto

JoeWanabe said:


> Questions:
> 1) On a scale of 1 - 10 , how much more difficult is it to use the iRule builder as opposed to the URC MX-850 editor? I realize you would have had to use both to answer the question.


The mx-850 is one of URC's simplest remotes. Programming a tablet with iRule or virtually anything else is going to be more complicated. iRule is actually fairly simple once you learn how it works. Unfortunately, it is not very intuitive so it can be a little intimidating at first.



JoeWanabe said:


> 2) I don't care about feedback so if I wanted to stay strictly with IR can I use a tablet with an IR blaster and not have to purchase any Global Cache devices given my current theater setup?


I have never seen an option in iRule for this. Even if it did I wouldn't recommend it since most of the IR transmitters on those devices are usually insufficient for HT use.



JoeWanabe said:


> 4) I know people are controlling FIOS devices but I do not see any FIOS or Arris listings in the cable/satellite section of the iRule database, what are you using? Are your boxes also Arris?


There are a couple of arris boxes under cable.



JoeWanabe said:


> 5) When I started reading this thread it seemed like iRule dev. were very active and attentive. However lately people seem to be complaining about support. Do you think this will be an issue going forward? Now I see this Simple Control coming up, anyone with experience with it?


My personal experience with support is that they have been very responsive. Typically response time for me has been less than an hour even on weekends. Not sure if that is what other people have been seeing.

That being said, not sure how good they are about implementing new features.

Honestly, I am not sure I would recommend an IP based tablet remote for your scenario. You have a lot of legacy devices that don't support IP control.

Are you sure the issue with connecting to your existing remotes isn't something to do with your serial adapter?


----------



## JoeWanabe

dalto said:


> The mx-850 is one of URC's simplest remotes. Programming a tablet with iRule or virtually anything else is going to be more complicated. iRule is actually fairly simple once you learn how it works. Unfortunately, it is not very intuitive so it can be a little intimidating at first.
> 
> 
> I have never seen an option in iRule for this. Even if it did I wouldn't recommend it since most of the IR transmitters on those devices are usually insufficient for HT use.
> 
> 
> There are a couple of arris boxes under cable.
> 
> 
> My personal experience with support is that they have been very responsive. Typically response time for me has been less than an hour even on weekends. Not sure if that is what other people have been seeing.
> 
> That being said, not sure how good they are about implementing new features.
> 
> Honestly, I am not sure I would recommend an IP based tablet remote for your scenario. You have a lot of legacy devices that don't support IP control.
> 
> Are you sure the issue with connecting to your existing remotes isn't something to do with your serial adapter?


Dalto, thanks for the reply.
I know the iRule builder will be more complicated than the MX editor, I was just trying to get an idea of how much more. I'm not a programmer but I have done extensive scripting using Wise script editor albeit for IT, not home theater. 

Yes, most of my equipment is legacy, not IP capable. So are you saying that there is no "built in direct to IR" capability in iRule? In that case I guess I would need 3 IP2IR devices, one for each room. Also I don't get a wireless signal in my theater.

As far as my remotes, I first tried a "dumb" usb to serial adapter, then I purchased an adapter with a FTDI chip and then I dug out an old pc running win 7 that has a serial port. I just keep getting different spurious error messages including no device found, and no upload or download works. In all instances I verified the COM port was correct in the software and on the pc. Actually, the very first time (recently) I tried the 800 I mistakenly downloaded a default configuration and then was able to download one of my saved configurations. Ever since then I can't get either to work.

I thought this would have been my cheapest option for a configurable remote but now I'm not sure. I might have to keep on looking.

Joe


----------



## dalto

JoeWanabe said:


> Dalto, thanks for the reply.
> I know the iRule builder will be more complicated than the MX editor, I was just trying to get an idea of how much more. I'm not a programmer but I have done extensive scripting using Wise script editor albeit for IT, not home theater.


It isn't that hard, there is little to no scripting. There is support for variables and very basic conditional logic but even that is optional. It is more about figuring out how irule works and how it expects you do to things. Once you get over that initial learning curve it is easy to do things. 



JoeWanabe said:


> As far as my remotes, I first tried a "dumb" usb to serial adapter, then I purchased an adapter with a FTDI chip and then I dug out an old pc running win 7 that has a serial port. I just keep getting different spurious error messages including no device found, and no upload or download works. In all instances I verified the COM port was correct in the software and on the pc. Actually, the very first time (recently) I tried the 800 I mistakenly downloaded a default configuration and then was able to download one of my saved configurations. Ever since then I can't get either to work.


It is just strange that both your remotes stopped working at the same time.

If you want an inexpensive solution take a look at the nevo C2 on ebay.


----------



## JoeWanabe

dalto said:


> It is just strange that both your remotes stopped working at the same time.
> 
> If you want an inexpensive solution take a look at the nevo C2 on ebay.


Yes, I agree. that's why I think somehow too much voltage got to the units using the adapters. I have tried numerous times to get them to work but no dice.

I think I'm going to go with a Harmony Elite. Best Buy has a trade in deal for $100 off and Nebraska Furniture Mart has them on sale for $273 so bottom line should be $173 with price match. No too bad.

I'll be signing off this thread, thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Franin

Hi all 
With oppo 103 having gracenote when playing a blu Ray I would love to get the feedback of a cover art and info coming through my iPad via Irule. Tried to find feedback on oppo but cannot seem to find any. Anyone has any luck with this feature on Irule?

Thanks


_____________________
Frank


----------



## aidan0908

ok so I have searched and searched and still cant seem to find clear instructions on how to do a kodi web interface for my Irule remote I found some stuff but not sure how to enable the web server thing in kodi and then when I do how do I get it to irule? some help would be great I'm new to this so sorry if it seems this topic has been killed


----------



## dalto

aidan0908 said:


> ok so I have searched and searched and still cant seem to find clear instructions on how to do a kodi web interface for my Irule remote I found some stuff but not sure how to enable the web server thing in kodi and then when I do how do I get it to irule? some help would be great I'm new to this so sorry if it seems this topic has been killed


The device you want to pick in irule is "XBMC JSON (Default)". 


The Kodi settings are in settings->services->Web Server. Enable "Allow Remote Control vi HTTP"

EDIT: Those are the least obvious parts of the setup. If you need more detailed information on anything else let us know.


----------



## aidan0908

ok ill try that now another question is how do i do this? with the movies and menu showing?


----------



## osupike99

aidan0908 said:


> ok ill try that now another question is how do i do this? with the movies and menu showing?


XBMC/Kodi has Webgui which you can embed in the app. I believe that is what has been done here.


----------



## kevings

Hi @osupike99,

So in your opinion, what are the 3 coolest things around the corner for Irule?

thanks,


----------



## BrolicBeast

impmonkey said:


> All done.
> Shared with Name "RGB LED Music Controller"
> Vendor "HitLights"
> Model "RGB Music Controller"
> Type "lights"
> 
> 
> Except just realized I'm a dealer and you probably don't have access to that device.
> I will upload a txt with the correct codes shortly.
> 
> Here ya go. Its not in a format to import but you can copy paste em in at least.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jef13oqmmf1y2xg/RGB%20Contoller%20IR%20Codes.txt?dl=0


Any chance you could re-upload the txt doc? Could really use these codes.


----------



## BrolicBeast

BrolicBeast said:


> Any chance you could re-upload the txt doc? Could really use these codes.


Never mind.....got it working!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyFinVA

> Shared with Name "RGB LED Music Controller"
> Vendor "HitLights"
> Model "RGB Music Controller"
> Type "lights"


Actually, if you could post these codes, that would be great. I don't see them in the device database.

Thanks


----------



## MichiganTim

Universal remote app for Zigbee RF4CE - Comcast X1. iRule?
Is there a Universal remote app for Zigbee RF4CE - Comcast X1?

Does iRule work with Zigbee RF4CE - Comcast X1?

Does iRule work with Vizio 2016 P series/ Smart control?

Does iRule have bluetooth support?


----------



## jimim

hey guys. i have a friend who changed providers. the modem/router now has a diff IP address so the itaches can't connect cause their ip address is a x.x.254.x the new router is a x.x.0.x what is the best way to get them back online?

the itaches all have manual ip's. should i hook my computer directly up to them to access them and change the ip and then deploy or is their a better way? if i reset them they will still to match the router ip cause they go back to default which might not match the .0. ip if i do hook directly to the computer i set a manual address to the computer of say x.x.0.90 or higher and i should be able to see them again. 

was looking for some direction so i'm not up there forever today.

thanks!

jim


----------



## BrolicBeast

RandyFinVA said:


> Actually, if you could post these codes, that would be great. I don't see them in the device database.
> 
> Thanks


In the Community tab, Select Type as "lighting" and scroll down (the search doesn't work for me) to "RGB LED-strip." Import that device. The Pronto Hex codes will send the right commands to the Global Cache IR module. 

This initially threw me for a loop, because I didn't think Pronto Hex codes would work with IR modules, but @kevings assured me they would, and he was right! 

Check out @BrolicBeast on Instagram to see in action. I posted a couple videos of me controlling the lights with iRule. 

Edit: just threw up video/pics of the lighting control on Facebook. Search for "BrolicBeast Media"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyFinVA

> In the Community tab, Select Type as "lighting" and scroll down (the search doesn't work for me) to "RGB LED-strip." Import that device. The Pronto Hex codes will send the right commands to the Global Cache IR module.


Thanks Matt, much appreciated! Didn't think to look in the Community tab for these.


----------



## BrolicBeast

RandyFinVA said:


> Thanks Matt, much appreciated! Didn't think to look in the Community tab for these.


No problem! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## dalto

MichiganTim said:


> Universal remote app for Zigbee RF4CE - Comcast X1. iRule?
> Is there a Universal remote app for Zigbee RF4CE - Comcast X1?
> 
> Does iRule work with Zigbee RF4CE - Comcast X1?
> 
> Does iRule work with Vizio 2016 P series/ Smart control?
> 
> Does iRule have bluetooth support?


I am not an expert in irule but as far as I know irule is IP control only so if you want to talk to a device using Zigbee you need a device that can accept IP commands and transmit Zigbee.



jimim said:


> hey guys. i have a friend who changed providers. the modem/router now has a diff IP address so the itaches can't connect cause their ip address is a x.x.254.x the new router is a x.x.0.x what is the best way to get them back online?
> 
> the itaches all have manual ip's. should i hook my computer directly up to them to access them and change the ip and then deploy or is their a better way? if i reset them they will still to match the router ip cause they go back to default which might not match the .0. ip if i do hook directly to the computer i set a manual address to the computer of say x.x.0.90 or higher and i should be able to see them again.
> 
> was looking for some direction so i'm not up there forever today.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> jim


There are a lot of options here.

First, the easiest solution would be to change the router to use the old internal IP scheme. Than everything will just work the same way it used to. You won't have to change the itachs or the gateways on all the devices.

If you want to instead change the itachs then you just need to connect your computer to the network and give it a static IP address on the old network scheme. This will allow you to connect to all the itachs on the old IP scheme assuming the network is flat which it probably is.

In either scenario you are going to have to go into the router and find or set an IP range that is excluded from the DHCP scope so you don't have IP conflicts.


----------



## Axel

MichiganTim said:


> ...
> Does iRule work with Vizio 2016 P series/ Smart control?
> 
> ....


According to the Google PlayStore the Vizio tablet that comes with the P series TV "isn't compatible with this version" of iRule. 
Kind of surprising, as it seems to be a pretty standard android tablet. 
With the P series popularity, I hope that iRule implements the necessary compatibility tweaks very soon.

I would also like to use (iRule) IP commands to control the Vizio, but I don't think Vizio has released an IP command protocol/documentation (yet). 
_____
Axel


----------



## jimim

ok so i did all the ip changes. all good. question. you can't use the legacy logins anymore can you? they won't work? i have to have him use the google plus logins right, but that isn't working though?

so i can't synch devices?

jim


----------



## ChldsPlay

Does anyone have a suggestion for which device to use for a Phillips blu-ray player. Specifically, the BDP-7501 (UHD blu-ray player). I see some phillips blu-ray player devices, but I'm not sure which would be best. They also all appear to be IR, are there any that are IP?

Also, does anyone happen to know where the IR sensor is exactly on this device? It is not visibly apparent to me (EDIT: Nevermind on this part, I see in the manual where it is located).


----------



## ChldsPlay

Another thing I am having issues with is Feedback with my Yamaha A3050. I am pretty sure I am doing it right, but I have never bothered with feedback in the past since my Receiver was the only thing I would want it for and until recently what I had wasn't capable of feedback. 

I have the feedback: Yamaha AVR HTTP - Zone 1 and I have set the device to Yamaha AVR HTTP Control - Zone 1. 
I've added a query command to my buttons for volume, and I've dragged the feedback onto the pages that I want it on, and even tried setting it as an entrance on one page. 

When I use the app, nothing shows up on any pages that should have the feedback. I can see that iRule is sending the query command (GET VOLUME LEVEL) when I use my volume buttons and when I enter the one panel, but still I see nothing. 

I noticed the "hide after (sec)" is set to -1.0 by default, but I figured this is just so that it remains visible at all times?

I'm pretty sure this particular feedback is a bar, not just text, so shouldn't I at least see something, even if it's not updating the info?


----------



## BrolicBeast

ChldsPlay said:


> Another thing I am having issues with is Feedback with my Yamaha A3050. I am pretty sure I am doing it right, but I have never bothered with feedback in the past since my Receiver was the only thing I would want it for and until recently what I had wasn't capable of feedback.
> 
> I have the feedback: Yamaha AVR HTTP - Zone 1 and I have set the device to Yamaha AVR HTTP Control - Zone 1.
> I've added a query command to my buttons for volume, and I've dragged the feedback onto the pages that I want it on, and even tried setting it as an entrance on one page.
> 
> When I use the app, nothing shows up on any pages that should have the feedback. I can see that iRule is sending the query command (GET VOLUME LEVEL) when I use my volume buttons and when I enter the one panel, but still I see nothing.
> 
> I noticed the "hide after (sec)" is set to -1.0 by default, but I figured this is just so that it remains visible at all times?
> 
> I'm pretty sure this particular feedback is a bar, not just text, so shouldn't I at least see something, even if it's not updating the info?


What's your control device? I've found that feedbacks work really well on iPad, but not very well (or at all) on android devices (at least in my experience).

--Posted via Tapatalk, which actually is pretty cool.


----------



## ChldsPlay

BrolicBeast said:


> What's your control device? I've found that feedbacks work really well on iPad, but not very well (or at all) on android devices (at least in my experience).
> 
> --Posted via Tapatalk, which actually is pretty cool.


It's a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4.


----------



## BrolicBeast

ChldsPlay said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4.


I have a Galaxy Tab 3 and have never been able to do volume feedbacks on it. They work on my iPad though.

--Posted via Tapatalk, which actually is pretty cool.


----------



## ChldsPlay

BrolicBeast said:


> I have a Galaxy Tab 3 and have never been able to do volume feedbacks on it. They work on my iPad though.
> 
> --Posted via Tapatalk, which actually is pretty cool.


That figures. Oh well, it's not a big deal to me. I was only trying it now because I was planning to help someone out with their iRule and figured I should brush up on it before I went over there. Pretty sure they have an iPad.


----------



## dalto

ChldsPlay said:


> Another thing I am having issues with is Feedback with my Yamaha A3050. I am pretty sure I am doing it right, but I have never bothered with feedback in the past since my Receiver was the only thing I would want it for and until recently what I had wasn't capable of feedback.
> 
> I have the feedback: Yamaha AVR HTTP - Zone 1 and I have set the device to Yamaha AVR HTTP Control - Zone 1.
> I've added a query command to my buttons for volume, and I've dragged the feedback onto the pages that I want it on, and even tried setting it as an entrance on one page.
> 
> When I use the app, nothing shows up on any pages that should have the feedback. I can see that iRule is sending the query command (GET VOLUME LEVEL) when I use my volume buttons and when I enter the one panel, but still I see nothing.
> 
> I noticed the "hide after (sec)" is set to -1.0 by default, but I figured this is just so that it remains visible at all times?
> 
> I'm pretty sure this particular feedback is a bar, not just text, so shouldn't I at least see something, even if it's not updating the info?


In order to get feedbacks working with my A2050 I had to send KEEP ALIVE commands.


----------



## ChldsPlay

dalto said:


> In order to get feedbacks working with my A2050 I had to send KEEP ALIVE commands.


Were you using IP?


----------



## dalto

ChldsPlay said:


> Were you using IP?


Yes. I am using the "Yamaha RX-A and RX-V Series TCP/RS232" device over IP.


----------



## ChldsPlay

dalto said:


> Yes. I am using the "Yamaha RX-A and RX-V Series TCP/RS232" device over IP.


I tried that, but it didn't work. I did find another feedback someone had uploaded and it did end up working (without the need to keep alive). Didn't get the other text feedbacks to work though, but I'm not sure I'm querying the right thing (I'm only worried about the surround mode).


----------



## Decelerate

Has anyone figured out how to transfer a program file to someone else's account?


----------



## 24Changer

Decelerate said:


> Has anyone figured out how to transfer a program file to someone else's account?


I am not an expert, just entered into iRule 3 weeks ago; however I would think if you made a back up of the program, you then could email the back up/ save to a thumb drive. Then use that back up to restore or overwrite the program you are wanting to replace.


----------



## Decelerate

24Changer said:


> I am not an expert, just entered into iRule 3 weeks ago; however I would think if you made a back up of the program, you then could email the back up/ save to a thumb drive. Then use that back up to restore or overwrite the program you are wanting to replace.


That's what I was thinking as well.


----------



## jwatte

So, every since Google required two-factor auth, iRule has been broken on my devices, so I have written it off as something I can no longer use. Their support never did fix it, just blamed Google -- the same Google which works for every other service out there.

That being said, I remember an "export/backup" function that saves a full setup, and then you can "import/restore" from that file, so transferring between users ought to be simple as logging in as A, exporting, then logging in as B, and importing.

It's really a shame that the market for high-smarts remote control that actually works is so small, that profitable companies that maintain on-staff engineers who know what they're doing can't actually exist :-(


----------



## impmonkey

Anyone have any idea what the Font is that the Seven Template uses?


----------



## osupike99

impmonkey said:


> Anyone have any idea what the Font is that the Seven Template uses?


Helvetica Neue Ultrlight


----------



## thebland

*APPLE TV ISSUES on iPad:
*

I've followed the instructions to the letter, the Apple TV pairs with iRule, I save it, but no go with commands. When I look at my Gateways, it shows up but does not light green and is non-responsive. I've tried restarting and reseting my Apple TV (older generation) but no luck.

I have an identical Apple TV I use in another part of the house that works fine. Oddly, as it was set up some time ago, It has a device added to it (Apple TV IP commands) from browsing devices - 

The newer instructions (below) do not have you add a device. I tried adding one in desperation but no luck. Apple Remote works fine. I am using an ethernet connection and it shows up on my network. My iRule App and iPad are up to date.

Any ideas?

These are the current instructions I'm using:

AppleTV IP Control
Last Updated: Jul 22, 2015 11:46AM EDT
iOS now supports AppleTV control through IP. You can use the AppleTV module that supports gesture control and two way feedback or you can use standard commands.

Follow the steps below for easy setup:

Open Builder
Locate More tab
Open Modules
Drag & Drop AppleTV module to new/existing page
Save & Sync
Within AppleTV go to Settings
Go to General
Go to Remotes
Within application go to Gateways
Tap Edit
Under AppleTV gateway choose Add New Gateway
Within AppleTV choose your handset from the list of remotes
Enter pin code
Save
Go to AppleTV page

Pix below show iPhone with working Apple TV (but I added a device - doesn't seem necessary to do so now)
Other pix show my iPad non-working Apple TV


----------



## Franin

thebland said:


> *APPLE TV ISSUES on iPad:
> *
> 
> I've followed the instructions to the letter, the Apple TV pairs with iRule, I save it, but no go with commands. When I look at my Gateways, it shows up but does not light green and is non-responsive. I've tried restarting and reseting my Apple TV (older generation) but no luck.
> 
> I have an identical Apple TV I use in another part of the house that works fine. Oddly, as it was set up some time ago, It has a device added to it (Apple TV IP commands) from browsing devices -
> 
> The newer instructions (below) do not have you add a device. I tried adding one in desperation but no luck. Apple Remote works fine. I am using an ethernet connection and it shows up on my network. My iRule App and iPad are up to date.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> These are the current instructions I'm using:
> 
> AppleTV IP Control
> Last Updated: Jul 22, 2015 11:46AM EDT
> iOS now supports AppleTV control through IP. You can use the AppleTV module that supports gesture control and two way feedback or you can use standard commands.
> 
> Follow the steps below for easy setup:
> 
> Open Builder
> Locate More tab
> Open Modules
> Drag & Drop AppleTV module to new/existing page
> Save & Sync
> Within AppleTV go to Settings
> Go to General
> Go to Remotes
> Within application go to Gateways
> Tap Edit
> Under AppleTV gateway choose Add New Gateway
> Within AppleTV choose your handset from the list of remotes
> Enter pin code
> Save
> Go to AppleTV page
> 
> Pix below show iPhone with working Apple TV (but I added a device - doesn't seem necessary to do so now)
> Other pix show my iPad non-working Apple TV


Hi Jeff
I noticed you wrote it worked with the other apple tv in the other part of the house. From my understanding the Apple Ip only works with one apple TV.
To get around that in irule copy the apple Ip device and call it Apple IP 2 and then in gateways under apple tv you can add another gateway under apple tv by (pressing edit top right corner) and it will give you a code to enter as well. Once its picked up add Apple IP2 to the new device. Hope that help if not maybe someone might be able to help you with more knowledge.


----------



## thebland

Franin said:


> Hi Jeff
> I noticed you wrote it worked with the other apple tv in the other part of the house. From my understanding the Apple Ip only works with one apple TV.
> To get around that in irule copy the apple Ip device and call it Apple IP 2 and then in gateways under apple tv you can add another gateway under apple tv by (pressing edit top right corner) and it will give you a code to enter as well. Once its picked up add Apple IP2 to the new device. Hope that help if not maybe someone might be able to help you with more knowledge.


I'll give it a go. Thanks!

The IRule support page does not have you add a device - but you're recommending such (and I did on my first Apple TV that currently works). What am I missing?


----------



## roxiedog13

*considering irule help*

I have Insteon controller in my home now, I have a Harmony Elite remote, have iphones and ipads, Macbook and other laptops kicking around. 

May just fire up the Harmony again though I still found this remote to be a little un-intuitive .

Saw a member with irule on his ipad mounted on the theater seat and fell in love. Big screen, very well laid out and thought I should investigate. If this can work with my insteon, the IR lighting controllers
and all my new equipment then I may give it a go. The wow factor first impressed, looks very professional .

Didn't see any costs yet but I already have 90% of the hardware I believe.

other options:
Reprogram the Harmony 
LControl4
Savant
Others


----------



## Franin

thebland said:


> I'll give it a go. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> The IRule support page does not have you add a device - but you're recommending such (and I did on my first Apple TV that currently works). What am I missing?




You went to gateway under settings on the iPad under Apple TV you pressed edit and added a new gateway for Apple TV ? If you did you should be able to receive a code which you should enter in the Apple TV. Once it goes through you should be able to add device which will be Apple TV ip 2. You want too have 2 Apple TV's running, correct ? with the same iPad/iPhone ? 


________________
Frank


----------



## Franin

If you only want the one you have to go to the Apple TV that works under remote you have remove to device which is the name of your iPAd/ iPhone 


________________
Frank


----------



## thebland

Franin said:


> You went to gateway under settings on the iPad under Apple TV you pressed edit and added a new gateway for Apple TV ? If you did you should be able to receive a code which you should enter in the Apple TV. Once it goes through you should be able to add device which will be Apple TV ip 2. You want too have 2 Apple TV running, correct ? with the same iPad/iPhone ?
> 
> 
> ________________
> Frank


Yes. I receive the code and it pairs but no funtion. I'll try the Apple TV 2 trick. I want an Apple TV (kitchen) on my phone (which currently works) and an Apple TV on my iPad for my theater. 



Franin said:


> If you only want the one you have to go to the Apple TV that works under remote you have remove device which is the name of your iPAd/ iPhone
> 
> 
> ________________
> Frank


On my iPad in my theater, I do have the Apple TV that works. I'll delete that out? Then just add the one?

Thanks!


----------



## Franin

thebland said:


> Yes. I receive the code and it pairs but no funtion. I'll try the Apple TV 2 trick. I want an Apple TV (kitchen) on my phone (which currently works) and an Apple TV on my iPad for my theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my iPad in my theater, I do have the Apple TV that works. I'll delete that out? Then just add the one?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




You can only use the one module for one device Jeff. You can control more than one Apple TV on the same device ( Eg Ipad )but from My experience if you want to use an iPhone and an iPad you have to buy the module again. Eg ( one for iPhone the other for iPad ) 

Sorry I was under the impression you wanted control couple of Apple TV's with one device.


________________
Frank


----------



## thebland

Franin said:


> You can only use the one module for one device Jeff. You can control more than one Apple TV on the same device ( Eg Ipad )but from My experience if you want to use an iPhone and an iPad you have to buy the module again. Eg ( one for iPhone the other for iPad )
> 
> Sorry I was under the impression you wanted control couple of Apple TV's with one device.
> 
> 
> ________________
> Frank


No problem. Thanks for the info. I will delete off the one Apple TV from my iPad (which I'm not using on that de ice) and add the one I want. Hopefully that does it.

Stay tuned. Thanks!


----------



## Franin

thebland said:


> No problem. Thanks for the info. I will delete off the one Apple TV from my iPad (which I'm not using on that de ice) and add the one I want. Hopefully that does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned. Thanks!




Hope it works out cause it's a pain in the ass. 


________________
Frank


----------



## thebland

Franin said:


> Hope it works out cause it's a pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> ________________
> Frank


Fail!

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Franin

thebland said:


> Fail!
> 
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions?



Just trying to make sure the basics are checked:
- Apple TV and iPad are on the same wifi router
- did you end up entering the code for the Apple TV ( the one you want to control ) and it showed successful 


________________
Frank


----------



## SJHT

I use IR (iTach) with the Apple TV and it works perfectly. Since I already had it for another component.... SJ


----------



## Franin

SJHT said:


> I use IR (iTach) with the Apple TV and it works perfectly. Since I already had it for another component.... SJ




That works as well only issue no feedback 


________________
Frank


----------



## thebland

Franin said:


> Just trying to make sure the basics are checked:
> - Apple TV and iPad are on the same wifi router
> - did you end up entering the code for the Apple TV ( the one you want to control ) and it showed successful
> 
> 
> ________________
> Frank


1. I'm using Ethernet. But yes, Ethernet to APPLE TV is coming from router same router providing wifi to iPad.

2. Yes, I go through the protocol and pair the iPad to the Apple TV and iPad says that it was 'successful'. 

Gotta be something I'm missing. Maybe I'll try wifi rather than Ethernet with my Apple TV. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Franin

The new Apple remote app works well. Similar to Irule one. 


________________
Frank


----------



## Franin

thebland said:


> 1. I'm using Ethernet. But yes, Ethernet to APPLE TV is coming from router same router providing wifi to iPad.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Yes, I go through the protocol and pair the iPad to the Apple TV and iPad says that it was 'successful'.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be something I'm missing. Maybe I'll try wifi rather than Ethernet with my Apple TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.




Happened to me too I got successful nothing I factory reset the unit and successful and still no go. Kept trying ( that close in giving up ) and then it worked. I found it takes a number of attempts. Like you I've always updated my Irule and Apple TV.

For my theatre I have a 11" Mac air connected by Ethernet ( bought one of those Apple USB Ethernet thingy mijigs ) Apple TV by Ethernet and download all my rentals and it works great. It's Dolby digital but it works great. 


________________
Frank


----------



## Franin

thebland said:


> 1. I'm using Ethernet. But yes, Ethernet to APPLE TV is coming from router same router providing wifi to iPad.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Yes, I go through the protocol and pair the iPad to the Apple TV and iPad says that it was 'successful'.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be something I'm missing. Maybe I'll try wifi rather than Ethernet with my Apple TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.




How did you go Jeff?


________________
Frank


----------



## thebland

Franin said:


> How did you go Jeff?
> 
> 
> ________________
> Frank


I'll try it again.

Funny thing is the iRule support page does not say to 'add a device'.

Yet, on my one working Apple TV, I've added a device (as we discussed).


----------



## Franin

thebland said:


> I'll try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is the iRule support page does not say to 'add a device'.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, on my one working Apple TV, I've added a device (as we discussed).




I find the support page not much help at times. 


________________
Frank


----------



## roxiedog13

*Harmony remote or go iRule*

I already have the Harmony Ultimate running, works and simple but I'm not fond of the little screen which is too sensitive , small and seems to hang/pause too long for my liking.


I have a spare iPad kicking around and thought this would be a great addition to my theater but I'm not in the mood for a major setup and learning curve again. All opinions welcome.


Will use for home theater only , I have Insteon ISY994 controller and lighting in the theater already for Insteon.
Equipment list: JCV RS600 projector, Denon7200Wa, Samsung UB8500 4K player( Oppo coming), Oppo 103D
Lumagen 4440 Pro 4K, HD Fury Integral , Beringer 2 channel amp ( no remote control) , Panamorph DC1 A-lens with electric slide( IR remote) .


----------



## 24Changer

roxiedog13 said:


> I already have the Harmony Ultimate running, works and simple but I'm not fond of the little screen which is too sensitive , small and seems to hang/pause too long for my liking.
> 
> 
> I have a spare iPad kicking around and thought this would be a great addition to my theater but I'm not in the mood for a major setup and learning curve again. All opinions welcome.
> 
> 
> Will use for home theater only , I have Insteon ISY994 controller and lighting in the theater already for Insteon.
> Equipment list: JCV RS600 projector, Denon7200Wa, Samsung UB8500 4K player( Oppo coming), Oppo 103D
> Lumagen 4440 Pro 4K, HD Fury Integral , Beringer 2 channel amp ( no remote control) , Panamorph DC1 A-lens with electric slide( IR remote) .



Go iRule.
I was in a similar position; in my case I was using a Pronto 3500 that just wasn't cutting it more and I put off doing something because of the learning curve. Now I wished I had made the move to iRule sooner. I iRule isn't that difficult in my opinion and their support staff was very helpful with any questions I had. I am controlling all my devices over IP and using an ISY for my Insteon lighting. All is working great.


----------



## roxiedog13

24Changer said:


> Go iRule.
> I was in a similar position; in my case I was using a Pronto 3500 that just wasn't cutting it more and I put off doing something because of the learning curve. Now I wished I had made the move to iRule sooner. I iRule isn't that difficult in my opinion and their support staff was very helpful with any questions I had. I am controlling all my devices over IP and using an ISY for my Insteon lighting. All is working great.



So your iRule controls the Insteon lighting using your ISY controller like the ISY994 that I have ? I'm actually surprised as I thought iRule only worked with Zwave controllers. I've seen ISY controllers that link to Zwave
recently, that looked even more complicated.


----------



## 24Changer

roxiedog13 said:


> So your iRule controls the Insteon lighting using your ISY controller like the ISY994 that I have?



I am using a ISY994 w/PLM in conjunction with iRule.


----------



## Axel

24Changer said:


> I am using a ISY994 w/PLM in conjunction with iRule.


Same here. It works very well.

_____
Axel


----------



## roxiedog13

24Changer said:


> roxiedog13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your iRule controls the Insteon lighting using your ISY controller like the ISY994 that I have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using a ISY994 w/PLM in conjunction with iRule.
Click to expand...

Hate to ask but what is PLM?


----------



## 24Changer

roxiedog13 said:


> Hate to ask but what is PLM?


It is a PowerLinc Modem 
http://www.smarthome.com/isy994i-home-automation-controller-with-insteon-dual-band-plm.html


----------



## jimim

for the xfinity users out there. . . .

i'm going to start switching over my older rng x1 platform boxes to the newer 1x and 1gx units. does anyone use these and if so what codes are working? i don't want to go through the trouble of switching out boxes and them not work with irule. i'm only going this route cause i guess they are phasing out the rng units t go with all those newer faceless boxes that run on rf also. they are really pushing the whole voice remote thing heavy right now..

thanks,
jim


----------



## roxiedog13

24Changer said:


> It is a PowerLinc Modem
> http://www.smarthome.com/isy994i-home-automation-controller-with-insteon-dual-band-plm.html


I may already have the powerlinc device . Will check out what I have, seems as though I'm set . All of my theater plugs and lighting are Insteon and I did not want to have to change. My security system is Zwave
and I'm going to leave that alone as a stand alone.

I'm on the fence about adding Insteon or Zwave to my cottage so I was trying to make a decision now as to which way I should go .

Either way, iRule seems to be the way I will go even if it's just for the theater .

thanks again


----------



## krichter1

roxiedog13 said:


> I may already have the powerlinc device . Will check out what I have, seems as though I'm set . All of my theater plugs and lighting are Insteon and I did not want to have to change. My security system is Zwave
> and I'm going to leave that alone as a stand alone.
> 
> I'm on the fence about adding Insteon or Zwave to my cottage so I was trying to make a decision now as to which way I should go .
> 
> Either way, iRule seems to be the way I will go even if it's just for the theater .
> 
> thanks again


And as we discussed Rox… K.I.S.S. rule to start.  Just get your simple pages going till you really start to get the hang of the software (the web builder has a bit of an antiquated "kludginess" about it so stay patient and go thru ALL the '_getting started_' info pages as well as the *very* helpful videos). Good luck!


----------



## Axel

Has anyone been able to control a current Vizio P Series TV via IP? 
I'd like to ditch the Vizio app. IR is also something I'd like avoid.
I only need a few basic commands: power on/off and volume up/down.

________
Axel


----------



## roxiedog13

krichter1 said:


> And as we discussed Rox… K.I.S.S. rule to start.  Just get your simple pages going till you really start to get the hang of the software (the web builder has a bit of an antiquated "kludginess" about it so stay patient and go thru ALL the '_getting started_' info pages as well as the *very* helpful videos). Good luck!


Thanks Krichter, still on the outside looking in. So busy getting the new Panny UB900 HD Fury and RS600 all working together first. Watched The Huntsman running HDR -> SDR WCG BT2020 last night
was absolutely blown away. 

Next will be automation and to be honest I'm looking at Roomie, now called Simple remote . Once that is done I'm goiing to throw the Lumagen in the chain replacing the Fury and the calibration process will begin.


----------



## osupike99

Axel said:


> Has anyone been able to control a current Vizio P Series TV via IP?
> I'd like to ditch the Vizio app. IR is also something I'd like avoid.
> I only need a few basic commands: power on/off and volume up/down.
> 
> ________
> Axel


Nothing in terms of IP control of the Vizio.


----------



## Axel

osupike99 said:


> Nothing in terms of IP control of the Vizio.


Had hoped for a different answer but still appreciate the information. Thanks, Alex!
____
Axel


----------



## osupike99

Hey guys.... So on a positive note for IP control of TVs... 2016 LG OLED TVs (US models only), support IP control with WOL as power on.


Alex


----------



## Franin

The Apple TV module on Irule I wonder if their will be a fix in regard to having the pic of the movie actually fit and chapters updating. The new Apple App fits well. 


________________
Frank


----------



## roxiedog13

krichter1 said:


> And as we discussed Rox… K.I.S.S. rule to start.  Just get your simple pages going till you really start to get the hang of the software (the web builder has a bit of an antiquated "kludginess" about it so stay patient and go thru ALL the '_getting started_' info pages as well as the *very* helpful videos). Good luck!



Well, may be pushed into making a decision sooner as my Harmony Ultimate remote bit the dust . They have sent me a 35% discount voucher, which is very nice but now I have to look at other options. Their app does work on my iPhone so I'm good until I figure out . iRule , Simple Control or maybe a new Harmony.


Looking at the customer feedback Simple Control seems to be easier to use but over 70% of the customers reviews complain of over pricing and gouging .


----------



## jimim

Does anyone have any room icons for my home page. The ones I have don't have some new rooms I need.

The rooms I'm looking for need to say:

Living Room
Master Bedroom
Bar
Pool
Kitchen
Play Area
Theatre

Thanks so much!


----------



## Franin

Has anyone updated to the new Apple OS 10? And if they have is there any issues with Irule ?


________________
Frank


----------



## osupike99

Franin said:


> Has anyone updated to the new Apple OS 10? And if they have is there any issues with Irule ?
> 
> 
> ________________
> Frank


I have been running iOS 10 since beta and no issues with the app.


----------



## Franin

osupike99 said:


> I have been running iOS 10 since beta and no issues with the app.




Thanks, will update now 


________________
Frank


----------



## ben1492

*iRule voice control*

I'm posting a version of this on the iRule Community forum as well:

Exhaustive search for "voice control", "Amazon Echo", "Alexa", and various permutations yielded nothing on this iRule thread, so i'll add it. 

I've been using, and been very happy with, iRule for years to control my home theater. Probably the best $100 licensing fee I ever purchased given the functionality and years of service. It was the most flexible solution I could find five or six years ago for getting all the remotes off the coffee table. After getting through the learning curve, I was able to get an old tablet up and running, and I was also able to make it simple enough that the whole family can - and does - use it for controlling the primary home theater. I've made several modifications over the years as my equipment has changed, and what used to take days now takes hours, and what used to take hours now takes minutes.

With my iRule background covered, let's get to the meat of the post. Up to now, the Amazon Echo has skills to cover almost all of my home automation wants: alarm.com (including zwave devices), Ring Doorbells, and Ooma. Sonos and iRule are the missing links. If I can confirm that the upcoming Sonos integration with Amazon Echo will allow me access to all my music (Google Play Music, most importantly) and will allow Sonos to become the default output destination for all Echo audio feedback, I'm going to buy an 8-pack of Amazon Echo Dots for strategic placement in my home. If I can't get all of that, I'm going to continue to wait for the next thing. But for now, let's play like the Sonos integration does satisfy both of those requirements and they do it well. 

Having my home theater hanging outside this bubble of voice controlled automation is unacceptable. No where on iRule's forums can I find any evidence that they have plans for any sort of voice control implementation. Sure, there are complicated github hacks I could probably tinker with to achieve what I want, but somewhere in the background, I'd have to have some new software and an always on PC at the least. I'm not a developer...not even in the IT field. Everything I've learned has been through google searches and youtube videos, and it takes me a lot longer to figure out this stuff than many of the experts that post on these forums.

Not that I relish the thought of another learning curve, but it looks like I'll be making the jump to simplecontrol over the coming months if all the above plays out as I'm hoping. I imagine I'll still keep the iRule home theater tablet / iTach for our continuing every day use, but it's a shame I'm going to have to re-create the countless hours of time I spent creating the perfect sequences and delays on some other platform to achieve voice control. I'm open to any advice others may have, as I'm sure I'm not the first to come this realization.


----------



## heffneil

Is anyone using the function aspect of irule and if so how you using it?

Also I noticed some issues with IOS 10 and my ipad pro. The buttons don't line up with my images. I am pretty sure this wasn't an issue before IOS 10. I haven't redone some interfaces or created a device for the 12.9 ipad pro...


----------



## BrolicBeast

ben1492 said:


> I'm posting a version of this on the iRule Community forum as well:
> 
> Exhaustive search for "voice control", "Amazon Echo", "Alexa", and various permutations yielded nothing on this iRule thread, so i'll add it.
> 
> I've been using, and been very happy with, iRule for years to control my home theater. Probably the best $100 licensing fee I ever purchased given the functionality and years of service. It was the most flexible solution I could find five or six years ago for getting all the remotes off the coffee table. After getting through the learning curve, I was able to get an old tablet up and running, and I was also able to make it simple enough that the whole family can - and does - use it for controlling the primary home theater. I've made several modifications over the years as my equipment has changed, and what used to take days now takes hours, and what used to take hours now takes minutes.
> 
> With my iRule background covered, let's get to the meat of the post. Up to now, the Amazon Echo has skills to cover almost all of my home automation wants: alarm.com (including zwave devices), Ring Doorbells, and Ooma. Sonos and iRule are the missing links. If I can confirm that the upcoming Sonos integration with Amazon Echo will allow me access to all my music (Google Play Music, most importantly) and will allow Sonos to become the default output destination for all Echo audio feedback, I'm going to buy an 8-pack of Amazon Echo Dots for strategic placement in my home. If I can't get all of that, I'm going to continue to wait for the next thing. But for now, let's play like the Sonos integration does satisfy both of those requirements and they do it well.
> 
> Having my home theater hanging outside this bubble of voice controlled automation is unacceptable. No where on iRule's forums can I find any evidence that they have plans for any sort of voice control implementation. Sure, there are complicated github hacks I could probably tinker with to achieve what I want, but somewhere in the background, I'd have to have some new software and an always on PC at the least. I'm not a developer...not even in the IT field. Everything I've learned has been through google searches and youtube videos, and it takes me a lot longer to figure out this stuff than many of the experts that post on these forums.
> 
> Not that I relish the thought of another learning curve, but it looks like I'll be making the jump to simplecontrol over the coming months if all the above plays out as I'm hoping. I imagine I'll still keep the iRule home theater tablet / iTach for our continuing every day use, but it's a shame I'm going to have to re-create the countless hours of time I spent creating the perfect sequences and delays on some other platform to achieve voice control. I'm open to any advice others may have, as I'm sure I'm not the first to come this realization.


Shoot a PM to @dlbeck. I believe he has solved this problem with integration of Amazon Echo's Alexa and iRule into his Home Theater.

--Posted via Tapatalk, which actually is pretty cool.


----------



## ben1492

BrolicBeast said:


> Shoot a PM to @dlbeck. I believe he has solved this problem with integration of Amazon Echo's Alexa and iRule into his Home Theater.
> 
> --Posted via Tapatalk, which actually is pretty cool.


Thanks...I just tried to PM dlbeck, but I don't have enough posts on the forum to PM yet (9 shy). I may try to fix that this evening if I can find enough of value to add to the forum. Not that I'm new to this, but my setup is hardly as involved as some that I have seen on this forum (said with much envy).


----------



## Axel

*Vizio P Series (2016 C3) and IR control*

Is anyone able to control the current P Series TV via IR codes? I have tried all devices I could find in the iRule database but no joy.

BTW, where on the TV is the IR sensor located?
_(edit: the IR sensor seems to be located on the TV's bottom left side.)_
_____
Axel


----------



## osupike99

Axel said:


> *Vizio P Series (2016 C3) and IR control*
> 
> Is anyone able to control the current P Series TV via IR codes? I have tried all devices I could find in the iRule database but no joy.
> 
> BTW, where on the TV is the IR sensor located?
> _(edit: the IR sensor seems to be located on the TV's bottom left side.)_
> _____
> Axel


What's the actual model number?


----------



## Axel

osupike99 said:


> What's the actual model number?


Alex;

It's a P55-C1.

I made some progress in the meantime. I now able to get _some _response from the TV, but I have to position the IR emitter as well as the blaster I was trying very close to the TV's sensor..and even there it is hit or miss. I may try a different iTach.

_____
Axel


----------



## Axel

More progress: the other iTach and blaster gets me much better results. Fairly usable. Maybe I can fine-tune it a bit more.

_____
Axel


----------



## heffneil

Am I missing something with 12.9 images? Do you need larger images to make this all work? I have my old panels and when imported everything is obviously small. Is there some way to resize the current images to they are larger? I tried messing with the rows and columns but that didn't seem to help?

Thanks in adance!


----------



## kevings

Alex,

Any plans for irule to incorporate media guides, like simple control ( an irule competitor ) is currently using?

I think the media guide feature is attractive, and I'd love to see it as an option for us.


----------



## osupike99

kevings said:


> Alex,
> 
> Any plans for irule to incorporate media guides, like simple control ( an irule competitor ) is currently using?
> 
> I think the media guide feature is attractive, and I'd love to see it as an option for us.


There were plans in the past however they would have required a monthly/yearly fee to be passed onto the customers since iRule would basically have to pay a subscription service. So those plans were scrapped.


----------



## Franin

Does anyone have a darbee DVP 5000s and is using Irule? If they do I'm curious where you put an ir emitter?


----------



## kevings

osupike99 said:


> There were plans in the past however they would have required a monthly/yearly fee to be passed onto the customers since iRule would basically have to pay a subscription service. So those plans were scrapped.


Fwiw, I would of paid extra for this, and I bet there are other customers who would have as well.

Overall, I just hope irule can keep innovating and adding new features. Lately, it feels like irule's competitors (I'm mainly thinking about simple control here) are excelling here.


----------



## jimim

Marantz 6011 IP control

I just bought a new marantz and wanted to control it via IP.

I see there are alot of different code sets in the builder from irule. is there a diff between the marantz control zone 1 codes and the marantz control zone 1 - slider codes?

didn't know which worked best with the new receivers?

thanks,
jim


----------



## osupike99

jimim said:


> Marantz 6011 IP control
> 
> I just bought a new marantz and wanted to control it via IP.
> 
> I see there are alot of different code sets in the builder from irule. is there a diff between the marantz control zone 1 codes and the marantz control zone 1 - slider codes?
> 
> didn't know which worked best with the new receivers?
> 
> thanks,
> jim


Jim. Slider is exactly that, it is simply volume 0 through 100 commands. You need Zone 1.



Alex


----------



## jimim

osupike99 said:


> Jim. Slider is exactly that, it is simply volume 0 through 100 commands. You need Zone 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Problem is there aren't a lot of the needed commands. Like cursor enter and menu. And back and exit.


----------



## osupike99

jimim said:


> Problem is there aren't a lot of the needed commands. Like cursor enter and menu. And back and exit.


You are looking at HTTP device driver. There are no such commands over HTTP as they are not shown in their GUI from which I sniffed out commands from. Over RS232/TCP those codes do exist.


----------



## jimim

osupike99 said:


> You are looking at HTTP device driver. There are no such commands over HTTP as they are not shown in their GUI from which I sniffed out commands from. Over RS232/TCP those codes do exist.


ok cool. i have an extra rs232 itach somewhere. i haven;t used it in years. i totally forgot. what kind of serial cable do i use? is their somewhere i would find the baud settings and other aspects of the marantz i need to change in the itach?

i guess i should just use the 8003 device codes from the builder right?

thanks,
jim


----------



## osupike99

jimim said:


> ok cool. i have an extra rs232 itach somewhere. i haven;t used it in years. i totally forgot. what kind of serial cable do i use? is their somewhere i would find the baud settings and other aspects of the marantz i need to change in the itach?
> 
> i guess i should just use the 8003 device codes from the builder right?
> 
> thanks,
> jim


Denon/Marantz use Straight Through cable with baud of 9600. Your device choice is wrong. You need one that is called "Marantz Receiver/Preamp All Models" when you search for Type=Receiver/Preamp+Vendor=Marantz+Codes Type=RS232


----------



## Romans828

*LED Lighting for Tray Behind Crown*



impmonkey said:


> I use this controller for LED lighting controlled by irule. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007RGRJ36?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage I control it with just IR. If you can get IR behind your screen this would probably be a good option.
> I learned all the codes from the remote and could share the device if you decide to go this route.


Hi, this post is a little old so I'm wondering if anything new has been released. I need to get LED lighting to go around my tray ceiling behind the crown molding. Does anyone have suggestions for something that could be controlled via IRULE? Thanks in advance


----------



## DougUSMC

I do this now in my thread. I even have a YouTube video on how to do it posted. Check it out, read below, and let me know if you have any other questions.
Short version: Lutron Radio RA2 dimmer/switch to iRule buttons 

Long version: Install the LEDs like normal, then run them to a Lutron dimmer/switch, then install Lutron module to iRule, and configure buttons.
The 4 tall buttons on the bottom each align to a Lutron dimmer or switch. Each of them is for a separate bunch of lights:
Soffit is some LED eyeballs that shine down on the acoustic panels
Splash is exactly what Roman just asked for, a 90' run of LED lights in a tray
Step are small LED strips that shine out from my step lighting
RGB are lengths of multicolor LED that shine out from behind the acoustic panels


Above those are 4 buttons that relate to the scenes I have pre-programmed for those 4 lighting circuits
Welcome is the "hey it's movie night" mode. If you hit it the soffits go to like 50%, the Splash to 30%, Step to 90%, RGB to 50%
Movie takes everything but Step down to 0%, and Step lighting to like 2%
The left bottom is actually "All On", the builder just doesn't display it right. It turns Soffit, Splash, and Step to 100%, for vacuuming, etc
The right bottom says "All Off", it turns off all the lights


*It's totally luck that I saw your question, because I came to this thread b/c I have another question :*
Does anyone know how to link a button to an Entrance?? In short, my iRule has a main page that links to 4 different rooms, one of which is for the Movie Room. When someone hits MovieRoom on the remote, I want to set an entrance that auto-hits that Welcome button.


----------



## heffneil

Whats everyone using for 12.9 iPad Pro images? Everything I find and have used in the past is too small. I resized the jclam directv keypad. We could use some reasonably sized buttons for the 12.9 iPad pro with the high resolution setups. Please advise.

Thanks!

Neil


----------



## mindedc

RE: LED Lighting Control

I use a Fibaro Zwave LED controller (FGRGBW-101) which I happen to control with a MiCasaVerde Vera Edge. irule has built in support for Vera in the automation module, you can drag and drop dimmers for the whole unit, dimmers for individual channels to shift colors around, and you can just have on/off switches to go from 0-100% on any one channel or all channels. This has been 100% rock solid and since I'm using Copper Zwave dimmers for all of my other loads in the theater I can build scenes that are associated with various functions like bring the lights down when I hit play, bring ceiling and tread lights up a bit if I hit pause, ramp them up to full when I hit stop etc... I use a 12V power supply that is sold for powering LED strips to power the fibaro and an amplifier which in turn drives the strips. A number of strips can be driven off the fibaro but I needed more for my theater and I didn't want to risk burning up a $70 zwave controller with cheapo led strips. I just ordered the RGBW "superbrite" led strips from Amazon. This lets you have all the different colors and go full white if you want. 

The only negative is that I'm not happy with the spacing of LEDs on the strips I ordered, but what the heck do I expect for $20.... 

Total cost was something like:

Fibaro FGRGBW-101 $70
SUPERNIGHT 12V 30A 360W Switching Power Supply for LED Strip Light $20
Amp
SUPERNIGHT 16.4ft 12V 5050 RGBWW $20
LEDENET® RGBW Amplifier 24A Data Signal Repeater 4CH $14

I already had the Vera and the cooper dimmers so that was no additional cost. I did purchase some ribbon cable type wire as well, don't have those parts handy.


----------



## Peter M

DougUSMC said:


> set an entrance that auto-hits that Welcome button.


I've re-read this about 10 times trying to understand your question, but I just don't get it. Can you elaborate ?

And now a question of my own ... anyone know why I can't add a Link to a global macro ?

Cheers,


----------



## DougUSMC

Peter M said:


> I've re-read this about 10 times trying to understand your question, but I just don't get it. Can you elaborate ?
> 
> And now a question of my own ... anyone know why I can't add a Link to a global macro ?
> 
> Cheers,



I have my Lutron light controls (dimmers/switches) configured into my iRule, through the Lutron module. It allows me to create two different kinds of buttons in iRule:
1) I have a dimmer or switch on the back wall(depending on the Lutron piece being controlled) for each lighting circuit in the movie room. There is a corresponding button/slider in iRule for each of these
2) I have also created "Phantom Buttons" in Lutron, which show up in iRule as buttons. Each of these controls multiple things (Set tray lighting to 50%, Step Lights to 10%, RGBs to 20%, etc), and is usually called a "scene" by the Grafik eye types. 


On my "Lighting" panel in iRule, I currently have 8 buttons, 4 of the first type, for the 3 dimmers and 1 switch in the room, and 4 Phantom Buttons for scenes (All On, All Off, Welcome, Movie). What I want to do is link the "Welcome" button to the Entrance I have created for the Movie Room panel.


My iRule controls 4 rooms, and the Movie Room is one of them. My goal is to start iRule, hit the button for Movie Room, and have a whole series of things happen, so I'm trying to have the Entrance do all of the following:
- Set a bunch of global variables. (Easy, done)
- Send Wake On LAN to the HTPC (Easy)
- Turn on appropriate electronics: MoviePoster App TV in lobby, Projector, Receiver, etc.. (Easy)
- Activate that "Welcome" Phantom button. (can't figure it out!!)


Thanks for reading and trying to help, does that clarify at all?

(Sorry, can't help w/your link question)


----------



## heffneil

Also has the user base moved on to discuss issues and questions elsewhere? This was a very active thread quite some time ago but it has seriously declined? Are people moving on from the product?

Very curious and would like to converse about the new iPad devices.


----------



## jimim

it is still my primary means and only means of control in my house. pretty much my setup just works so i don't touch it only time i change anything is if equipment is added or changed. i just redid my whole living room setup and redid all those pages but again. it just works so it was kinda mindless.

all in all i have always been happy with it and haven't had any urge to look elsewhere. plus everyone in my home knows how to use it and likes it so that's it.

jim


----------



## kevings

heffneil said:


> Also has the user base moved on to discuss issues and questions elsewhere? This was a very active thread quite some time ago but it has seriously declined? Are people moving on from the product?
> 
> Very curious and would like to converse about the new iPad devices.


Heffniel, I've definitely noticed the same thing with regard to this thread. We use to have a very active discussion going here, where peoples questions would get answered quickly. Lately though, this hasn't been the case. 

I'm a fan of Irule, but the lack of support at times and the lack of innovation within the product, have been disappointing.


----------



## Peter M

DougUSMC said:


> I have my Lutron light controls (dimmers/switches) configured into my iRule, through the Lutron module. It allows me to create two different kinds of buttons in iRule:
> 1) I have a dimmer or switch on the back wall(depending on the Lutron piece being controlled) for each lighting circuit in the movie room. There is a corresponding button/slider in iRule for each of these
> 2) I have also created "Phantom Buttons" in Lutron, which show up in iRule as buttons. Each of these controls multiple things (Set tray lighting to 50%, Step Lights to 10%, RGBs to 20%, etc), and is usually called a "scene" by the Grafik eye types.
> 
> 
> On my "Lighting" panel in iRule, I currently have 8 buttons, 4 of the first type, for the 3 dimmers and 1 switch in the room, and 4 Phantom Buttons for scenes (All On, All Off, Welcome, Movie). What I want to do is link the "Welcome" button to the Entrance I have created for the Movie Room panel.
> 
> 
> My iRule controls 4 rooms, and the Movie Room is one of them. My goal is to start iRule, hit the button for Movie Room, and have a whole series of things happen, so I'm trying to have the Entrance do all of the following:
> - Set a bunch of global variables. (Easy, done)
> - Send Wake On LAN to the HTPC (Easy)
> - Turn on appropriate electronics: MoviePoster App TV in lobby, Projector, Receiver, etc.. (Easy)
> - Activate that "Welcome" Phantom button. (can't figure it out!!)
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and trying to help, does that clarify at all?


Great description - I think I now understand.

I don't have any experience with the Lutron module so I'm going to struggle to be of any use. What Lutron products are you using and how do you communicate with them ?

The crux of the problem appears to be that you don't have access to the actual Lutron commands - you just have the module on a page. Correct ?

Have you downloaded any of the Lutron devices from the iRule device library ? These may provide direct access to commands.

Have you seen this document ? Lutron RS232 protocol Maybe you can figure out the direct commands ?

Cheers,


----------



## Peter M

Also found this one -

RS232ProtocolCommandSet

Cheers,


----------



## Peter M

And another -

TechnicalDocumentLibrary/040249.pdf

I should have also added above that I don't think it'll be possible to get your button in the module to execute in any other way. I think issuing direct commands is probably your only option.

Cheers,


----------



## thebland

*Page Changes and Macros*

Is there a way to make a Page Change' occur after the completion of a Macro (rather than at the beginning)??


----------



## Peter M

thebland said:


> *Page Changes and Macros*
> 
> Is there a way to make a Page Change' occur after the completion of a Macro (rather than at the beginning)??


Is your macro on a Link ?

If so, change the Link to a Button and add a Link action at the end of the macro.

Cheers,


----------



## thebland

Peter M said:


> Is your macro on a Link ?
> 
> If so, change the Link to a Button and add a Link action at the end of the macro.
> 
> Cheers,


Awesome Thanks Peter!!


----------



## thebland

Peter M said:


> Is your macro on a Link ?
> 
> If so, change the Link to a Button and add a Link action at the end of the macro.
> 
> Cheers,


How do I add a link as an action?

Awesome Thanks Peter!!


** Also, where can I find some images for a new look for my remote. Free ones? Remote buttons, images for sale some where??


----------



## Peter M

You'll find the Link action in the right hand panel under More / Actions.

Cheers,


----------



## thebland

Peter M said:


> You'll find the Link action in the right hand panel under More / Actions.
> 
> Cheers,


Got it.

Peter, do you know where I can find some nice buttons or images to redo the look of my iRule remote??

Thanks!!!


----------



## Peter M

Not really. I use a modified version of the standard iRule dark buttons.

A lot of people were clamoring for the release of the Se7en theme buttons, which are here -

Se7en buttons

Have you had a look at those ?

Cheers,


----------



## heffneil

kevings said:


> Heffniel, I've definitely noticed the same thing with regard to this thread. We use to have a very active discussion going here, where peoples questions would get answered quickly. Lately though, this hasn't been the case.
> 
> I'm a fan of Irule, but the lack of support at times and the lack of innovation within the product, have been disappointing.


Yeah now its been some time and no real response. I'm at a loss why the community seems to have died other than some newbies who are setting up new installs and a couple veterans willing to hold hands?


----------



## Peter M

I think you'll find that most have moved on to here -

Get satisfaction

or here -

Support desk

I'm reasonably happy with the recent developments like variables and conditionals.

My only gripe is the complete lack of development of the Sonos module. 

Cheers,


----------



## heffneil

Peter M said:


> I think you'll find that most have moved on to here -
> 
> Get satisfaction
> 
> or here -
> 
> Support desk
> 
> I'm reasonably happy with the recent developments like variables and conditionals.
> 
> My only gripe is the complete lack of development of the Sonos module.
> 
> Cheers,


I don't care for that outdated KB - and I don't know who is communicating on the getsatisfaction site. Seems like a bunch of requests that aren't getting listened to. I see very little traffic there and look quite often.


----------



## Franin

Peter M said:


> I think you'll find that most have moved on to here -
> 
> 
> 
> Get satisfaction
> 
> 
> 
> or here -
> 
> 
> 
> Support desk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reasonably happy with the recent developments like variables and conditionals.
> 
> 
> 
> My only gripe is the complete lack of development of the Sonos module.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,




I agree, I'm using conditionals as well with feedbacks. It's amazing what can be done


----------



## heffneil

Franin said:


> I agree, I'm using conditionals as well with feedbacks. It's amazing what can be done


Hey I am all ears maybe you can explain and give me some clever ideas? What are using for a tablet device and where are you getting images from? That seems to be my biggest problem right now given that I Had an established setup but moved to higher resolution and everything works pretty poorly now. (Single Image Interface with background clear buttons didn't scale up properly)

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## Franin

heffneil said:


> Hey I am all ears maybe you can explain and give me some clever ideas? What are using for a tablet device and where are you getting images from? That seems to be my biggest problem right now given that I Had an established setup but moved to higher resolution and everything works pretty poorly now. (Single Image Interface with background clear buttons didn't scale up properly)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Neil




Hi Neil 
I use an iPad mini 3 and most of my images come from googling and then uploading them to Irule. I use paint to crop images or even change back background image to suit the iPad mini 3 background. 
I'm definitely not an artist of any sort but as stated before I get my images from just googling.


----------



## heffneil

Franin said:


> Hi Neil
> I use an iPad mini 3 and most of my images come from googling and then uploading them to Irule. I use paint to crop images or even change back background image to suit the iPad mini 3 background.
> I'm definitely not an artist of any sort but as stated before I get my images from just googling.


Thanks. Can you let me know about the conditionals and variables?


----------



## Franin

heffneil said:


> Thanks. Can you let me know about the conditionals and variables?



I use the conditionals for feedback 

This is used as an example only

Eg if $Marantz$ = Power on
Set variable $Marantz image$= image Id

Else if $Marantz$ = Power off
Set variable $Marantz image$= image Id2

You can do many more things. It's just about trying and getting it right.


----------



## heffneil

Franin said:


> I use the conditionals for feedback
> 
> This is used as an example only
> 
> Eg if $Marantz$ = Power on
> Set variable $Marantz image$= image Id
> 
> Else if $Marantz$ = Power off
> Set variable $Marantz image$= image Id2
> 
> You can do many more things. It's just about trying and getting it right.


And that shows a lit button vs an unlit button?


----------



## Franin

Yeah depend on what you want to do. You can do that. When my Blu Ray player turns on my directional pad lights up.


----------



## Peter M

I use variables and conditionals on my lighting page.

There are seven different light circuits in the room. This is everything off -










And this is everything on -










On the ceiling plan the sets of lights are the buttons.

Cheers,


----------



## thebland

*Question (back button):*

Is there a i-Rule command for 'back' or 'go to last page'?

I'd like to attach such a command to my own icon...

Thanks!!


----------



## Peter M

You'll find the "Back" command under More / Navigation.

Cheers,


----------



## DougUSMC

Silly question, I know, but my Google-fu is failing me this morning.


Setting up a new Epson 5040 projector (YAY!!) in iRule, and there aren't any codes for the lens memory buttons (Lens1, Lens2) when I download the device. I know this means I have to manually set them up, but I've never done this and every tutorial I find doesn't make sense. Can someone please point me to a nice step-by-step walkthrough on this?


Also, where's the best place to find good codes?


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## osupike99

DougUSMC said:


> Silly question, I know, but my Google-fu is failing me this morning.
> 
> 
> Setting up a new Epson 5040 projector (YAY!!) in iRule, and there aren't any codes for the lens memory buttons (Lens1, Lens2) when I download the device. I know this means I have to manually set them up, but I've never done this and every tutorial I find doesn't make sense. Can someone please point me to a nice step-by-step walkthrough on this?
> 
> 
> Also, where's the best place to find good codes?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Hi Doug,

I can't seem to find any Lens codes for that yet. Guess it is too new as of right now. Here is tutorial for learning the codes: https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/473957


----------



## jimim

is anyone using a newer marantz with rs232? there is a button on the remote called "info" that brings up what the audio coming in is and what channels are then active. i like it cause i then know if comcast is sending in a crap 2 channel signal vs 5.1 dd. also at times to make sure atmos is coming in. i can't seem to find this command in the marantz rs232 commands. i have all the other buttons i need, just not this one and i use it a lot.

thanks,
jim


----------



## DougUSMC

osupike99 said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> I can't seem to find any Lens codes for that yet. Guess it is too new as of right now. Here is tutorial for learning the codes: https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/473957


Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for! 

The only problem now is that I'm seeing the pics as broken links. Is everyone else?


----------



## DougUSMC

osupike99 said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> I can't seem to find any Lens codes for that yet. Guess it is too new as of right now. Here is tutorial for learning the codes: https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/473957



Thanks much, I followed those steps and it worked. The only tricky thing was that I was going blind because the pictures were broken on iRule's link. It probably took longer than it should've, but I have two Lens buttons that work now, THANKS!!


----------



## petercw2

Made the decision to update my AVR from an older Onkyo676 to a new RXA2060. 

Then realized - 
I have to go back and rebuild my iRule!!

Now, I did my setup probably 3 years ago, still using an original iPad1 and it works great.
but also have a new retina display iPad that I think I'd like to use instead.
so, anyone with suggestions on moving things over and updating the AVR's in the easiest manner, I'd appreciate any and all advice.

My stuff - moving from Onk676 (IR) -> A2060 Atmos (IP)
JVC-RU46 via IP
Oppo 103 via IR
DTV H21 via IP
PS4 via IP
4th Gen Apple TV via IR
Insteon Hub (lighting) via IP
(all IP's are static in my network)


----------



## SeanKosmann

Hey guys, I have been looking to use iRule for years and have finally finished my first official build in my new house and am finally looking to set something up with IP Control. I just want to check, if it was day 1, how many of you would stick with iRule vs switching to any of the competitors? Thank you in advance!


----------



## DougUSMC

SeanKosmann said:


> Hey guys, I have been looking to use iRule for years and have finally finished my first official build in my new house and am finally looking to set something up with IP Control. I just want to check, if it was day 1, how many of you would stick with iRule vs switching to any of the competitors? Thank you in advance!



This is a great question! 


I *just* finished building my Home Theater, so I had to do a lot of soul searching before finalizing the control for it. In the end I couldn't find anything that does EVERYTHING the iRule does, that I can build and expand on myself. 


Staying with iRule for me!


----------



## Audiojan

Does anyone control a JVC DLA-RS4810 (or similar) via LAN and iRule? No matter what I'm doing, it doesn't respond. Checked the simple stuff, cables, etc. The port is the required 20554 (I believe it was) and the ip address is exactly what the projector display (accessing network information from menu).

I'm using the "establish network connection" command (as downloaded in the JVC RS-XXX RS232/IP) and then sending pjreg (think that's what it's called) in a enternce send every 3 seconds.

Still... nothing... Any hints or suggestions?


----------



## osupike99

Audiojan said:


> Does anyone control a JVC DLA-RS4810 (or similar) via LAN and iRule? No matter what I'm doing, it doesn't respond. Checked the simple stuff, cables, etc. The port is the required 20554 (I believe it was) and the ip address is exactly what the projector display (accessing network information from menu).
> 
> I'm using the "establish network connection" command (as downloaded in the JVC RS-XXX RS232/IP) and then sending pjreg (think that's what it's called) in a enternce send every 3 seconds.
> 
> Still... nothing... Any hints or suggestions?


I think there is a setting in the menu for RS232/TCP which needs to be enabled on that model.


----------



## Audiojan

osupike99 said:


> I think there is a setting in the menu for RS232/TCP which needs to be enabled on that model.


Yes, in the menu, you need to change communication from RS232 to LAN, which was the first thing I did.


----------



## Audiojan

Finally figured it out! You need to go into the menu and change the network settings to DHCP "ON", retrieve the IP address and save it. Then update the iRule network settings for the projector and it works.


----------



## wkearney99

Audiojan said:


> Finally figured it out! You need to go into the menu and change the network settings to DHCP "ON", retrieve the IP address and save it. Then update the iRule network settings for the projector and it works.


If you're going to use DHCP for a fixed device like this, one where you need to control it repeatedly, then set up a DHCP lease/reservation for it on your router. Most routers support this. You're basically leaving the device set to use DHCP but the lease (sometimes called a reservation) from the router will always assign the same IP address. This way anything else needing to control it will always be able to find it on the same address every time.


----------



## Audiojan

wkearney99 said:


> If you're going to use DHCP for a fixed device like this, one where you need to control it repeatedly, then set up a DHCP lease/reservation for it on your router. Most routers support this. You're basically leaving the device set to use DHCP but the lease (sometimes called a reservation) from the router will always assign the same IP address. This way anything else needing to control it will always be able to find it on the same address every time.


Great information and that makes perfect sense. Just didn't think about that. I'll get that IP reserved on my router.


----------



## petercw2

swapped out my AVR for a Yamaha RX-A2060, and updating the codes but ran into an odd issue.
Using the "Yamaha RX-A and RX-V Series TCP/RS232" device codes I have successfully tested things like volume, mute and on-screen, but I can not get INPUT selection to work.
Using the HDMIx code gets no response. Am I missing something simple here? Wrong code, wrong device?
Wondering if anyone else with this same Yamaha line RX-Axxxx has successfully do this. thanks.


----------



## jimim

I need help with IP control for an LG OLED I have the device selected in the builder. Its the IP control device in the builder. I made my gateway:

1. Network vs HTTP
2. I put in the IP. Static I made
3. Port I used 9761 (irule support page showed this.)


nothing

protocol i kept as TCP. I tried UDP and it connected but no codes worked. I'm just lost!

jim


edit: it's a no go. you can only have one connection at a time. that sucks for my home cause we have at least 5 to 6 ipads running irule at various times fro control throughout my home. we never pick up the same ipad for control so having only 1 connection allowed at a time would be a PITA.

IR it is.


----------



## ellisr63

I am trying to get iRule up and running and have some questions...

When I look at my Gateways I have the following:
Global Cache- 1 gateway (this is for my Panasonic ae8000e projector interface)
Global Cache iTachIP2Sl @ 192.168.1.159

Network-2 gateways
Kodi @ 192.168.1.22
Pioneer Elite @192.168.1.106

HTTP- 2 gateways
ISY994i @192.168.1.20
Yamaha Preamp @192.168.1.18

1: Why is it that the Pioneer Elite BR is listed as network along with my Kodi box, and my Yamaha, and ISY994i are listed as http?
2: I did the default install selecting my devices, and then I input my current IP addresses into the Gateway, but so far only the Yamaha is showing a green connection status, and the Pioneer is showing a red for connection (I realize red means it is not connected, but those are the only items on the list period).
3:On the Pioneer BR the connection shows a half circle red...does this mean part of it is correct, and the rest is not? The Pioneer I am using is the BDP-80, and I selected the Pioneer BD Player IP/RS232. Did I select the wrong one?

My main screen shows a red logo for system standby.

tia,
Ron


----------



## kevings

Fellas, 

Anybody know if Irule is working with Alexa yet? Apparently, Simple Control is already there:

https://www.simplecontrol.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/SimpleControlEchoIntegration.pdf

I did a quick search on the Irule support forums and couldn't find anything. Irule team, ....lets get going guys! Your competitors are advancing....and lately as an Irule supporter, I feel like we are getting left in the dust.


----------



## ask4mikie

SeanKosmann said:


> Hey guys, I have been looking to use iRule for years and have finally finished my first official build in my new house and am finally looking to set something up with IP Control. I just want to check, if it was day 1, how many of you would stick with iRule vs switching to any of the competitors? Thank you in advance!


If you are heavily into programming, check out Command Fusion. Command Fusion has a complete programming infrastructure based on JavaScript. Way more structured than iRule.


Command Fusion templates are somewhat limited, so fabulous graphics will be more work. There are 3rd party templates available, but they are pricey. Check Custom Code Crafters.


You can use Command Fusion's own hardware, or you can use Global Cache, which is cheaper. Command Fusion.does not heavily promote the Global Cache hardware, but it is there.


Command Fusion has a real learning curve. Documentation is kind of a hodge-podge of different things, and it is kind of hard to find what you are looking for.


You can play with it on a trial basis and see if you like it.


----------



## DougUSMC

DougUSMC said:


> I have my Lutron light controls (dimmers/switches) configured into my iRule, through the Lutron module. It allows me to create two different kinds of buttons in iRule:
> 1) I have a dimmer or switch on the back wall(depending on the Lutron piece being controlled) for each lighting circuit in the movie room. There is a corresponding button/slider in iRule for each of these
> 2) I have also created "Phantom Buttons" in Lutron, which show up in iRule as buttons. Each of these controls multiple things (Set tray lighting to 50%, Step Lights to 10%, RGBs to 20%, etc), and is usually called a "scene" by the Grafik eye types.
> 
> 
> On my "Lighting" panel in iRule, I currently have 8 buttons, 4 of the first type, for the 3 dimmers and 1 switch in the room, and 4 Phantom Buttons for scenes (All On, All Off, Welcome, Movie). What I want to do is link the "Welcome" button to the Entrance I have created for the Movie Room panel.
> 
> 
> My iRule controls 4 rooms, and the Movie Room is one of them. My goal is to start iRule, hit the button for Movie Room, and have a whole series of things happen, so I'm trying to have the Entrance do all of the following:
> - Set a bunch of global variables. (Easy, done)
> - Send Wake On LAN to the HTPC (Easy)
> - Turn on appropriate electronics: MoviePoster App TV in lobby, Projector, Receiver, etc.. (Easy)
> - Activate that "Welcome" Phantom button. (can't figure it out!!)
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and trying to help, does that clarify at all?
> 
> (Sorry, can't help w/your link question)



I've been playing around with this every now and again, and still haven't gotten it to work. Does anyone have any ideas on this?


TLDR: I have a button in iRule called "Welcome", which sends a signal to several light switches in my movie room and turns them on. Since I have 4 different rooms controlled by iRule, the initial screen is "Select a Room", with 4 buttons, one of which is "Movie Room". When you hit the "Movie Room" it brings up the landscape home page for that room, I'm TRYING to make it also act as tho you also hit the "Welcome" button. Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Peter M

Hi Doug,

Don't normally quote myself, but did you see these earlier responses ?



Peter M said:


> Great description - I think I now understand.
> 
> I don't have any experience with the Lutron module so I'm going to struggle to be of any use. What Lutron products are you using and how do you communicate with them ?
> 
> The crux of the problem appears to be that you don't have access to the actual Lutron commands - you just have the module on a page. Correct ?
> 
> Have you downloaded any of the Lutron devices from the iRule device library ? These may provide direct access to commands.
> 
> Have you seen this document ? Lutron RS232 protocol Maybe you can figure out the direct commands ?





Peter M said:


> Also found this one -
> 
> RS232ProtocolCommandSet





Peter M said:


> And another -
> 
> TechnicalDocumentLibrary/040249.pdf
> 
> I should have also added above that I don't think it'll be possible to get your button in the module to execute in any other way. I think issuing direct commands is probably your only option.


Cheers,


----------



## DougUSMC

Peter M said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> Don't normally quote myself, but did you see these earlier responses ?
> 
> Cheers,



Wow, I don't know how I missed those, or maybe I didn't realize they were a potential solution to my problem? Either way, thanks!


I currently have:
1x Lutron RA2 Main Repeater (RRMAINREPWH)
3x Lutron RA2 Dimmer RRD6NAWH
1x Lutron RA2 Switch RRD8ANSW
1x Pico Wireless remote


If I understand what you're getting at:
I never realized that unlike other devices, I DIDN'T download the device codes. When I look under Devices > Lutron Radio RA2 Module, there isn't anything there. 
I bought the Lutron module, so when I look under More > Automation > Lutron Radio RA2, that's where I see the pre-programmed items. To add control for something from my iRule "Lighting" page, I drag and drop a button from there onto the page, then enter the Integration ID under the "Properties" window in the lower left. I think this proves your point: I don't have direct access to the commands, I only use their interface.


I've never used RS-232 with anything before, only HTTP and IR, so those codes and commands look different to me, but I think I understand the jist. The Lutron devices all use RF to talk to each other, so that's out too. After light dawned and I realized your point about not having the "actual commands", I was thinking about using the Pico remote to send a signal that I can capture using iLearn at a Global Cache gateway, but I don't think they can capture RF?


It looks like I have my homework set out, maybe one of these 2 will help:
- Determine if the Main Repeater will accept a signal via the Ethernet I use now. Page 30 of the Integration Document has some stuff that looks promising. I'd bet that DEVICE command function is what's under the hood on their pre-programmed buttons, and it has some additional promise with iRule variables, as I extend the RA2 beyond the movie room.
- See if I can find a RF receiver that works with iLearn


Thanks again for the help, and pointing me to it!


----------



## Peter M

Doug,

Just for kicks I downloaded this device -










Which offers a number of commands for each load -










And the commends look like this - 0% -










50% -










100% -










It looks like a fairly simple protocol. Is this what you're after ?

Cheers,


----------



## DougUSMC

Yeah, it looks like it could be! I wonder what Load 2 stands for? If that number is the Integration ID that RA2 uses, I could be in business!


----------



## Edmund

Kramer Electronics acquires iRule:




http://www.cepro.com/article/kramer...rovider_irule?utm_source=RC&utm_medium=module


----------



## jimim

I think we are ok still. I think Itai is just making a business move to put him somewhere he wants his product to be along with probgiving him more channels for business success. 

I hope we are ok as home users cause my WHOLE house is based completely around iRule. All my eggs are in 1 basket. I have purchased hardware to integrate with iRule. Without iRule I am back to 5-6 diff apps for control and then remote for all my electronics.

That would truly suck.


----------



## DougUSMC

Edmund said:


> Kramer Electronics acquires iRule:
> http://www.cepro.com/article/kramer...rovider_irule?utm_source=RC&utm_medium=module


Good heads up. This makes me nervous:
He says iRule and On Controls are not abandoning the residential market per se, “but we are continuing a trajectory that has us more focused on commercial.”


----------



## bluer101

I hope they don't abandon us. Maybe there will be some cool stuff coming for iRule now. Maybe people that have been using iRule already can enjoy new items for free or deep discount.


----------



## DougUSMC

bluer101 said:


> I hope they don't abandon us. Maybe there will be some cool stuff coming for iRule now. Maybe people that have been using iRule already can enjoy new items for free or deep discount.



The article does point out that the majority of their consumer base was DIYers and aficionados, so I'm hoping you're right. The alternative is that they're just buying it for some of the technology and commercial market share, and don't mind if they lose us.


I'll hold out for free items and deep discounts tho.


----------



## Mark Guebert

DougUSMC said:


> The article does point out that the majority of their consumer base was DIYers and aficionados, so I'm hoping you're right. The alternative is that they're just buying it for some of the technology and commercial market share, and don't mind if they lose us.
> 
> 
> I'll hold out for free items and deep discounts tho.


Unfortunately history (not Irule per say) would say this is not going to be good for DIY'ers. Irule has really been slow to roll out updates for a while and when I check into the support forum it's pretty dead.


----------



## DougUSMC

Mark Guebert said:


> Unfortunately history (not Irule per say) would say this is not going to be good for DIY'ers. Irule has really been slow to roll out updates for a while and when I check into the support forum it's pretty dead.


I'm afraid you're right, that's why I led with "this statement has me nervous"...


----------



## 123BigRed

I'm using iRule quite extensively right now.

Building a new place and was planning to use it there as well.

This news is making me think that I should be looking for alternatives.

Suggestions? If iRule doesn't support DIYers / doesn't keep up with the market where do we go?


----------



## Mark Guebert

123BigRed said:


> I'm using iRule quite extensively right now.
> 
> Building a new place and was planning to use it there as well.
> 
> This news is making me think that I should be looking for alternatives.
> 
> Suggestions? If iRule doesn't support DIYers / doesn't keep up with the market where do we go?


I hope it realistically means we might not get new features as fast as the commercial accounts. But that we would get them. I have done some checking and Roomie is now Simple Control and is IOS only (a non starter for me) and is expensive and subscription based. I am going to have to stick with Irule. Fortunately the global cache hardware is easy to get.


----------



## MJV29

This is not good news! I hope they keep Irule as it is and just expand everything. I have been using irule for about two years now and I really like it. Still have a lot to learn and I am planning on integrating it into a home theater building that I am working on. I hope they keep irule going and running for many years!


----------



## 123BigRed

I've looked at Simple Control before and the UI, and approach wasn't appealing.

I've taken a look at Homeseer and its mobile app, but it would mean giving up on the ISY, while not being as flexible and simple as iRule (at least from what I could tell)


----------



## thebland

I don't see the issue. Kramer was already a share holder and bought out the other shareholders (including myself). Now they have it all. 

iRule still runs my theater and other TVs around the house. I don't see that changing.

Still ultra flexible for a low, low cost.


----------



## 123BigRed

thebland - I hope you are right.

Does anyone know if OnControl has any additional features than iRule or is it truly one solution with the only difference being the ability to manage multi client accounts with OnControl.

if its the same solution (same code base) perhaps that means that there is minimal cost and gives Kramer some business incentive to keeping the DIY business going.

Also - anyone used K-Touch.

I've started looking at RTI and URC but these look like not very DIY friendly (and very zwave focused)


----------



## DougUSMC

thebland said:


> I don't see the issue. Kramer was already a share holder and bought out the other shareholders (including myself). Now they have it all.
> 
> iRule still runs my theater and other TVs around the house. I don't see that changing.
> 
> Still ultra flexible for a low, low cost.


Can we take that to mean that in your discussions/negotiations with Kramer you spoke of the future of the product, and they agreed to continue to support their DIY customer base?


----------



## jimim

I just can't see Itai giving up on the residential side and DIY side when this is the world he came from when he left his past job to start this full-time and for the future. he would be abandoning his complete past where it started, but then again money talks, but from what i know of him this seemed like it was his baby. 

i still think all is good. i know the one supply house i buy from does a lot less with them over the years and have moving into other product. i can't even get global cache pieces from them anymore, but they are just as easy to get on amazon.

jim


----------



## thebland

DougUSMC said:


> Can we take that to mean that in your discussions/negotiations with Kramer you spoke of the future of the product, and they agreed to continue to support their DIY customer base?


 Not at all. I was simply an investor from when the company first started. I have no knowledge of residential plans as I'm officially out of the loop now. I personally don't see nor have I heard any plans scale it back. Business as usual. Kramer is a huge company and I expect they will support residential as they move to more commercial. I certainly don't have plans on dropping it. Still the best deal in town for the best, most flexible remote!


----------



## BrolicBeast

Greetings, all! If anyone is interested in picking up some Global Cache Gateways, let me know. I own 11 of them and only use 5, so I'm selling the remaining 6.

Link Here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/211-a...al-cache-gateways-rs-232-ir.html#post49699721


----------



## drtechno

Hi .. Quick question for everyone.

Do you guys know how to create semi transparent buttons ??

If you take a look at this remote from another thread, it looks like it has transparent buttons. 



Or are they simply a background image over which you just place a dummy button in iRule?

Also, do you guys have info on what image formats are supported by iRule and how you set transparency ? If I want to create a button with just the letter 'X' how do I get transparency around the actual letter.


----------



## Steve Goff

drtechno said:


> Hi .. Quick question for everyone.
> 
> Do you guys know how to create semi transparent buttons ??
> 
> If you take a look at this remote from another thread, it looks like it has transparent buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> Or are they simply a background image over which you just place a dummy button in iRule?
> 
> Also, do you guys have info on what image formats are supported by iRule and how you set transparency ? If I want to create a button with just the letter 'X' how do I get transparency around the actual letter.




Most buttons are PNG files, which can contain transparency.


----------



## drtechno

Steve Goff said:


> Most buttons are PNG files, which can contain transparency.


So I can just create any PNG file, set transparency according to the image format rules, and I should be able to import it into iRule as a button, correct?
As an example (using the above image), I would create a PNG black box with 50% transparency and add text on top of it? Then just create the exact same image with the text 'highlighted' for the 'button pressed' state?


----------



## Steve Goff

drtechno said:


> So I can just create any PNG file, set transparency according to the image format rules, and I should be able to import it into iRule as a button, correct?
> As an example (using the above image), I would create a PNG black box with 50% transparency and add text on top of it? Then just create the exact same image with the text 'highlighted' for the 'button pressed' state?




Yes, that would work.


----------



## acmcool

Is anyone here using irule to control DLA-RS500U? Are you using IP,IR or Serial control?


----------



## SJHT

They all work fine. IP is a little different as you have to issue a request to connect to the projector prior to executing a command but it works fine. SJ


----------



## thepainter

Just got a Xantech MRC88 on the cheap. Looking to control via GC-100 Serial. Can't seem to get it going, I downloaded their software and have tested source/Zone and everything seems just fine, however no love via serial. Is there anyone out there that has experience with the Xantech MRC88 that might be able to point me in the right direction. I have checked Baud rate. Tried straight through and Null cables - no joy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Franin

Im aware that irule has been bought by Kramer but its been very quiet. Haven't seen any newly added features nor and App updates that keeps up with the Apple Software updates. Hopefully the haven't forgotten about us.


----------



## thepainter

thepainter said:


> Just got a Xantech MRC88 on the cheap. Looking to control via GC-100 Serial. Can't seem to get it going, I downloaded their software and have tested source/Zone and everything seems just fine, however no love via serial. Is there anyone out there that has experience with the Xantech MRC88 that might be able to point me in the right direction. I have checked Baud rate. Tried straight through and Null cables - no joy. Thanks in advance.




UPDATE, finally got it going. Seems to have been a problem with serial commands via my GC-100-06. Swapped with an itach and is now working with the codes found on site. Nothing added (no carriage return).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebland

Any way to convert a larger iPhone remote (e.g. iPhone 6 Plus / 7 Plus) to a smaller iPhone 7??

When opening up my remote that was designed for the larger iPhone only new, smaller iPhone 7, the resolution and size of the smaller phone causes the remote to be unusable. 

Any easy way to make it work in the smaller phone?


----------



## heffneil

Not to be too off topic but I have a Kramer Matrix switch for my home theater and I have had a few issues with the box. Every time I reached out to them they have been great to deal with and have replaced the box now two times no questions asked!

I think their support for their customers is great. I do feel like this community has been quiet as well as the development from iRule. I hope some new cool stuff comes out but I will say that iRule does quite a bit of what I want it to do so that is great!


----------



## Franin

heffneil said:


> Not to be too off topic but I have a Kramer Matrix switch for my home theater and I have had a few issues with the box. Every time I reached out to them they have been great to deal with and have replaced the box now two times no questions asked!
> 
> 
> 
> I think their support for their customers is great. I do feel like this community has been quiet as well as the development from iRule. I hope some new cool stuff comes out but I will say that iRule does quite a bit of what I want it to do so that is great!




I think irule is awesome, using it to its full potential, but it's good to read that Kramer has good customer service so let's hope there will be new cool stuff coming out soon.


----------



## No Clue

I have been unsuccessful trying to control my oppo 203 via rs-232 gateway. I am using the Poe global cache gateway. I already have an oppo 93 in the rack using rs-232 successfully. 

When I press any button in irule for the 203, the icon in the lower left corner of my iPad shows in red. Does this mean it isn't communicating with the gateway or the oppo? I can connect via MacBook to the global cache when I type in the ip address and I have double checked the baud rate (9600) and other parameters. They are exactly the same as my oppo 93. I have even used the same rs 232 cable swapped from the 93 to the 203. I'm starting to run out of ideas.

I have also used several of the different oppo devices in irule builder.


----------



## sonoftumble

No Clue said:


> I have been unsuccessful trying to control my oppo 203 via rs-232 gateway. I am using the Poe global cache gateway. I already have an oppo 93 in the rack using rs-232 successfully.
> 
> When I press any button in irule for the 203, the icon in the lower left corner of my iPad shows in red. Does this mean it isn't communicating with the gateway or the oppo? I can connect via MacBook to the global cache when I type in the ip address and I have double checked the baud rate (9600) and other parameters. They are exactly the same as my oppo 93. I have even used the same rs 232 cable swapped from the 93 to the 203. I'm starting to run out of ideas.
> 
> I have also used several of the different oppo devices in irule builder.


The red icon in the lower corner indicates that you are having a communication problem from the iPad to the actual iTach as opposed to the device that you are trying to control. With serial control, you have two stages of communication: The first stage is between the iPad and the iTach via an IP address that you assign to the iTach and match in the Gateways tab in the iRule/On Controls app. The second stage is the communication between the iTach and the device ( i.e. Oppo ) which only requires setting the correct baud rate using the web interface.

To that extent you can have a green gateway icon, but still not successfully control the serial device because the baud rate is wrong. 

Your issue is strange since you are able to configure the iTach with its web interface. My opinion- there are four options to try:

1) Make sure to backup your gateways in the sync tab as you may need to restore them if #2 , #3 , and #4 don't help.

2) Force quit the iRule / On Controls app by quitting the app with the round home button on the bottom of the iPad, then double clicking that same button so you get the thumbnails of all the apps running in the background; and then swipe up the iRule / On Controls thumbnail to fully quit the app. Relaunch iRule / On Controls and see it that clears it up. Sometimes a config file needs to be rebuilt to clear out the cobwebs. Force quitting causes a new, clean file to be created. It will not impact your handset or coding.

Still have a problem?

3) Sync and restore gateways and give it a spin.

Still have a problem?

4) Download "Fing" to your iPad from the app store. It is a free network scanner. Scan your network. You may have more than one device; i.e. a computer and the iTach "sharing" the same IP address. IP address conflicts will cause red gateways.

Still have a problem? The nuclear solution . . .

5) Delete your iRule / On Controls app and re-install from the app store. At that point you will need to sign-in again, sync and restore gateways. This is why you backed up your gateways in step #1. This will blow out the entire project and give you a fresh version of everything.

After that, if you are still having an issue, I would point the finger at a faulty iTach.

Let me know.


----------



## thepainter

No Clue said:


> I have been unsuccessful trying to control my oppo 203 via rs-232 gateway. I am using the Poe global cache gateway. I already have an oppo 93 in the rack using rs-232 successfully.
> 
> 
> 
> When I press any button in irule for the 203, the icon in the lower left corner of my iPad shows in red. Does this mean it isn't communicating with the gateway or the oppo? I can connect via MacBook to the global cache when I type in the ip address and I have double checked the baud rate (9600) and other parameters. They are exactly the same as my oppo 93. I have even used the same rs 232 cable swapped from the 93 to the 203. I'm starting to run out of ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also used several of the different oppo devices in irule builder.




Check the connection setting for the global cache that it's "multiple"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonoftumble

drtechno said:


> Hi .. Quick question for everyone.
> 
> Do you guys know how to create semi transparent buttons ??
> 
> If you take a look at this remote from another thread, it looks like it has transparent buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> Or are they simply a background image over which you just place a dummy button in iRule?
> 
> Also, do you guys have info on what image formats are supported by iRule and how you set transparency ? If I want to create a button with just the letter 'X' how do I get transparency around the actual letter.


I use Photoshop to set transparency levels depending on the effect I'm trying to pull off. The best image format to use is png. High quality but small. I've created semi-transparent drawers so that when you open them, they look like heavily tinted sliding glass doors. Kinda cool. Still can see what's underneath but not distracting.


----------



## thepainter

thepainter said:


> Check the connection setting for the global cache that it's "multiple"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just got home, under the serial setting check multiports is enabled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No Clue

thepainter said:


> Check the connection setting for the global cache that it's "multiple"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that referring to Enable multiple ports option?


----------



## thepainter

No Clue said:


> Is that referring to Enable multiple ports option?




Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No Clue

sonoftumble said:


> The red icon in the lower corner indicates that you are having a communication problem from the iPad to the actual iTach as opposed to the device that you are trying to control. With serial control, you have two stages of communication: The first stage is between the iPad and the iTach via an IP address that you assign to the iTach and match in the Gateways tab in the iRule/On Controls app. The second stage is the communication between the iTach and the device ( i.e. Oppo ) which only requires setting the correct baud rate using the web interface.
> 
> To that extent you can have a green gateway icon, but still not successfully control the serial device because the baud rate is wrong.
> 
> Your issue is strange since you are able to configure the iTach with its web interface. My opinion- there are four options to try:
> 
> 1) Make sure to backup your gateways in the sync tab as you may need to restore them if #2 , #3 , and #4 don't help.
> 
> 2) Force quit the iRule / On Controls app by quitting the app with the round home button on the bottom of the iPad, then double clicking that same button so you get the thumbnails of all the apps running in the background; and then swipe up the iRule / On Controls thumbnail to fully quit the app. Relaunch iRule / On Controls and see it that clears it up. Sometimes a config file needs to be rebuilt to clear out the cobwebs. Force quitting causes a new, clean file to be created. It will not impact your handset or coding.
> 
> Still have a problem?
> 
> 3) Sync and restore gateways and give it a spin.
> 
> Still have a problem?
> 
> 4) Download "Fing" to your iPad from the app store. It is a free network scanner. Scan your network. You may have more than one device; i.e. a computer and the iTach "sharing" the same IP address. IP address conflicts will cause red gateways.
> 
> Still have a problem? The nuclear solution . . .
> 
> 5) Delete your iRule / On Controls app and re-install from the app store. At that point you will need to sign-in again, sync and restore gateways. This is why you backed up your gateways in step #1. This will blow out the entire project and give you a fresh version of everything.
> 
> After that, if you are still having an issue, I would point the finger at a faulty iTach.
> 
> Let me know.


#5 fixed it. Thanks!


----------



## dancjodanc

I've been an iRule user for years. I currently have a Theta CBIV, which with a serial connection iRule controls and has all the feedbacks. I'm thinking of selling the CBIV, and moving to Emotiva. They have a new pre/pro coming that seems to have it all. But I noticed that the codes in the builder of iRule are few, and I see no feedbacks for Emotiva? I can't image using my system with the feedbacks from the pre/pro telling me what's going on. Any suggestions?


----------



## sonoftumble

dancjodanc said:


> I've been an iRule user for years. I currently have a Theta CBIV, which with a serial connection iRule controls and has all the feedbacks. I'm thinking of selling the CBIV, and moving to Emotiva. They have a new pre/pro coming that seems to have it all. But I noticed that the codes in the builder of iRule are few, and I see no feedbacks for Emotiva? I can't image using my system with the feedbacks from the pre/pro telling me what's going on. Any suggestions?


I hear you when it comes to feedbacks. I can't live without them.

You will need to call Emotiva and find out if they have a document which lists the control and feedback codes for using a network attached remote control system. If yes to both, then you, ( or someone who knows how to do it ), will need to build from scratch or augment the existing device driver, and build from scratch the feedback driver. The Emotiva's use IP ( RJ-45 ethernet ) rather than serial for control. The IP commands for the XMC-1 in the iRule library may be the same as the new unit you are interested in, or they ( Emotiva ) may have changed them. Hopefully the command list ( if it exists ) will be more extensive. You can add additional device commands to an existing driver within the iRule builder.

There are a lot of great boxes out there that support IP control, but their engineers never bothered to program feedbacks; or never bothered to publish them. ( NAD comes to mind in that regard ). Best of luck with your research. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## eatenbacktolife

If you can't find feedback that someone already else wrote, it's not that hard to figure them out yourself.


Download Docklight Scripting, send your codes to device and see what the response back is. Once you figure out what data needs to be parsed, it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## dancjodanc

I've never done that, with docklight scripting....is there online instructions? I'm guessing that is a PC program?


----------



## eatenbacktolife

dancjodanc said:


> I've never done that, with docklight scripting....is there online instructions? I'm guessing that is a PC program?



Yep, PC program. There's a free (limited) version if you want to give it a try. A quick search turned up this: https://irule.desk.com/customer/portal/articles/738153


That's only the start though. You will have to figure out how to parse the feedback once you get it. You could always try it with your current devices that have working feedback, look at the feedback you get in docklight, and compare with the feedback in the builder that's already been done. 


Once you understand the "starts/end, prefix/suffix" etc it's not that hard.


----------



## kirky27

No Clue said:


> #5 fixed it. Thanks!


I am also trying to use iRule to control my UDP 203 as well but by IP. I was able to telnet into the unit (on port 23) and issue a few commands successfully like Power on and off. 

However when I configure iRule as network gateway even though the the light is green the power on and off commands fail. 

Any ideas why? 
Thanks.


----------



## No Clue

kirky27 said:


> I am also trying to use iRule to control my UDP 203 as well but by IP. I was able to telnet into the unit (on port 23) and issue a few commands successfully like Power on and off.
> 
> However when I configure iRule as network gateway even though the the light is green the power on and off commands fail.
> 
> Any ideas why?
> Thanks.


)When I first purchased mine, I tried to set it up to control via IP. I saw the same result (green gateway) but couldn't get any command to work. Support told me it couldn't be controlled by IP yet (forecasted Feb-Mar 17 timeframe) so I stopped trying and purchased a Rs-232 itach.


----------



## kirky27

No Clue said:


> )When I first purchased mine, I tried to set it up to control via IP. I saw the same result (green gateway) but couldn't get any command to work. Support told me it couldn't be controlled by IP yet (forecasted Feb-Mar 17 timeframe) so I stopped trying and purchased a Rs-232 itach.


Hello:

Strange....Hmm I have been in contact with both iRule and Oppo support. Oppo sent me the IP protocol document for the BDT-101CI I believe and they say that the 203 uses the same commands and command structure. iRule tech support was not sure how to help. I do not know if they have not figured out how to control it yet. Oppo did say that the protocol for the 203 is still being finalized.... 

So which device codes in iRule are you using? the BDP-xx RS232? Is it working properly? I just wanted to avoid purchasing an extra device when IP control should work (in theory) perfectly.
How do you configure the iRule app to work with RS232?

Thanks.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> I am also trying to use iRule to control my UDP 203 as well but by IP. I was able to telnet into the unit (on port 23) and issue a few commands successfully like Power on and off.
> 
> However when I configure iRule as network gateway even though the the light is green the power on and off commands fail.
> 
> Any ideas why?
> Thanks.


The Oppo manual for the UDP 203 does not mention IP control as an option - only RS232. That being said, it obviously supports IP control and the command codes would be identical to the RS232 codes. I'm not sure it you've tried using the "OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232" driver from the iRule library? The default setting for that device driver is RS232 only, but I'm guessing that if you are using that driver, you have changed that setting in the "Network Codes" properties to either IP/RS232 or IP only; otherwise you would not be able to assign that device to an IP gateway in the iRule app.

It's also possible that port 23 is not the right port, even though it works with Telnet. That's why your getting a green gateway indicator but no response. Try running a port scan app and see if it shows other open ports beside the obvious #23 that you might try.

Or the easiest solution is to get a Global Cache IP2SL serial breakout box. I've seen them for under $100 on ebay.

I would love to know how you fared and what else you tried.

EDIT: I looks like from some of the other responses to your post that we are waiting on Oppo's engineers to finalize the firmware for the IP interface.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> Hello:
> 
> How do you configure the iRule app to work with RS232?
> 
> Thanks.


You will need a Global Cache IP2SL serial control box. The Oppo's serial connection is RS232C, so you will also need a female DB9 to female DB9 null modem cable.

Communication with this box is via IP, so you will want to assign it an IP address. The default is DHCP, but you can use a browser and change to a static ( highly recommended ) address among other settings. Use a network scanner or Global Cache's "iHelp" app to "discover" the IP address it initially captures. Use a browser and type in the IP address. At this point you will also setup the serial communications. Basically, all you need to do is set the baud rate to 9600 and leave the rest of the settings as is.

In the iRule builder, use the "OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232" device driver.

Assign the device commands contained in the driver to the buttons on your control page.

Save.

In the iPad or Android app do a Sync, and then assign the new "OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232" device to an new RS232 gateway and enter the IP address of the Global Cache IP2SL.

That's it. You should now have control. There are also feedbacks available for the Oppo driver so you can see the status of various things going on as the player is operating.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> You will need a Global Cache IP2SL serial control box. The Oppo's serial connection is RS232C, so you will also need a female DB9 to female DB9 null modem cable.
> 
> Communication with this box is via IP, so you will want to assign it an IP address. The default is DHCP, but you can use a browser and change to a static ( highly recommended ) address among other settings. Use a network scanner or Global Cache's "iHelp" app to "discover" the IP address it initially captures. Use a browser and type in the IP address. At this point you will also setup the serial communications. Basically, all you need to do is set the baud rate to 9600 and leave the rest of the settings as is.
> 
> In the iRule builder, use the "OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232" device driver.
> 
> Assign the device commands contained in the driver to the buttons on your control page.
> 
> Save.
> 
> In the iPad or Android app do a Sync, and then assign the new "OPPO DIGITAL BDP-xx RS232" device to an new RS232 gateway and enter the IP address of the Global Cache IP2SL.
> 
> That's it. You should now have control. There are also feedbacks available for the Oppo driver so you can see the status of various things going on as the player is operating.


Thanks for your considerate and detailed response. I was hoping that I would not have to purchase the IP2SL device as it represents another device I would have to configure. 

Hmm.... Oppo sent me the protocol document for the BDP 101CI (I can send it to you if you wish) and they say it's the exact protocol that the UDP 203 uses. The said document also describes how I can extract the IP address and port from the 203. I have done that and the port the 203 says it's using for IP communication port 23. The response from the 203 also identifies the proper IP address. I am able to control the Oppo from my laptop thru this (identified) port and IP address. The response when I query the Oppo 203 also properly identifies the 203.

I did change the device driver type to IP. 
I'm also having a problem controlling my LG OLED65E6P TV by IP with iRule.... most of the other commands work except Power off. 
Strange..... I'm also able to control my TV fully from my laptop. All the commands work. 

It looks as if I will have to use serial for both the TV and the Oppo for now. I'm at my wits end. I have sent my configuration to iRule for analysis. I really wish they had live support as this emailing back and forth is most inefficient....Sigh. 

I do have a GC IP2IR unit which I suppose I could use but my preferred method is to use IP control. 

Thanks, 
Kirk.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> Oppo sent me the protocol document for the BDP 101CI (I can send it to you if you wish) and they say it's the exact protocol that the UDP 203 uses.
> 
> I did change the device driver type to IP.
> 
> I'm also having a problem controlling my LG OLED65E6P TV by IP with iRule.... most of the other commands work except Power off.
> Strange..... I'm also able to control my TV fully from my laptop. All the commands work.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kirk.


No need to send the protocol document. Oppo has used the same protocols across all their models for years. I pulled up the 203 manual to verify, and they are virtually identical to about a dozen previous models except for the HDR mode command - which obviously applies to the 203.

On the Oppo IP control side, try changing the IP protocol at the bottom of gateway setup page from TCP to UDP. Also, give port #7624 a spin instead of 23. I found an older publication from Oppo ( Sept. 2012 ) that discusses using UDP instead of TCP, but you may be running up against a permission scheme in which the Oppo has to approve the use of an external control system using IP. This has to happen first or the 203 will not respond. This is probably an HDCP requirement as telnet is wide open without any security. My Panasonic BDP has this function built into its system menus, and I had to check a box to says it's "OK" for my iPad to control it via its MAC address.

Here's the Oppo white paper: https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=DC5488FD4AFE475C!63423&app=WordPdf

Maybe try waiting until next month to see if they update the firmware as someone suggested in an earlier post. Otherwise, it's serial all the way baby!!

Interesting, but I have the same 65" E6 as you, but I'm using serial to turn on / off instead of IP. Works perfect every time.

You will find that a lot of manufacturers are still stuck in the '70's when it comes to control protocols. At least they have made an effort to get away from IR as the only control interface. Even companies such as Pioneer, who have provided IP control support for years, still have issues with units randomly dropping their network connections. To cure that issue, I went with an IP2SL and plugged into the DB9 on the back. Problem solved.

I used to be an IP purist like you, but most companies that support serial control have battle tested firmware which is simply more reliable than their IP versions - at least for now.

Eventually, everything will be controlled using CEC - maybe.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> No need to send the protocol document. Oppo has used the same protocols across all their models for years. I pulled up the 203 manual to verify, and they are virtually identical to about a dozen previous models except for the HDR mode command - which obviously applies to the 203.
> 
> On the Oppo IP control side, try changing the IP protocol at the bottom of gateway setup page from TCP to UDP. Also, give port #7624 a spin instead of 23. I found an older publication from Oppo ( Sept. 2012 ) that discusses using UDP instead of TCP, but you may be running up against a permission scheme in which the Oppo has to approve the use of an external control system using IP. This has to happen first or the 203 will not respond. This is probably an HDCP requirement as telnet is wide open without any security. My Panasonic BDP has this function built into its system menus, and I had to check a box to says it's "OK" for my iPad to control it via its MAC address.
> 
> Here's the Oppo white paper: https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=DC5488FD4AFE475C!63423&app=WordPdf
> 
> Maybe try waiting until next month to see if they update the firmware as someone suggested in an earlier post. Otherwise, it's serial all the way baby!!
> 
> Interesting, but I have the same 65" E6 as you, but I'm using serial to turn on / off instead of IP. Works perfect every time.
> 
> You will find that a lot of manufacturers are still stuck in the '70's when it comes to control protocols. At least they have made an effort to get away from IR as the only control interface. Even companies such as Pioneer, who have provided IP control support for years, still have issues with units randomly dropping their network connections. To cure that issue, I went with an IP2SL and plugged into the DB9 on the back. Problem solved.
> 
> I used to be an IP purist like you, but most companies that support serial control have battle tested firmware which is simply more reliable than their IP versions - at least for now.
> 
> Eventually, everything will be controlled using CEC - maybe.


Yes I think the IP control is not mature at this point. Thanks so much for your help. I am assuming that you have two IP2SL boxes for the LG and the Oppo? 

Did you get your LG professionally calibrated? What are your deblur and judder settings like? 

Thanks again.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> Yes I think the IP control is not mature at this point. Thanks so much for your help. I am assuming that you have two IP2SL boxes for the LG and the Oppo?
> 
> Did you get your LG professionally calibrated? What are your deblur and judder settings like?
> 
> Thanks again.


Happy to help.

I have two IPSL's. If I had known at the time that I was going to change my Pioneer VSX-90's control from IP to serial, while also controlling the E6 via serial, I probably would have opted for a GC100-12, but in hindsight I'm glad I got the two IP2SL's. The reason is that the IP2SL's can handle multiple simultaneous IP connections from multiple control devices; i.e. more than one iPad/iPhone trying to control the same equipment. In my particular case, I have an iPad handset, and my wife and daughter have iPhone handsets. All three of us can have iRule running at the same time and using the same gateways - and we don't experience the dreaded red gateway status indicator. The GC100-12 can only handle one control device at a time.

I calibrated the LG myself. I also have a Vizio M70-D3 that we use as our everyday TV; which I also calibrated. We reserve the LG for movies / surround sound and other 4K / HDR content in a different room. The floorplan in my house is unusual in that there are two family rooms. So this arrangement actually works out very well. It also means I can watch something more interesting to me in one room, while they watch their stuff in another.

A bit of a confession. I am ISF certified, although I don't calibrate for a living. I use a Spectracal C6-HDR meter, a Murideo 6G generator, and CalMan for Biz. I am in the AV industry, and one of the perks was a free ISF training class in which we covered HDR calibrating. My day job is designing custom control systems for large commercial venues such as sports bars and bowling alleys, etc. I use On Controls as the development platform which is actually iRule but with more tools. I don't usually have the time to post on this thread, but I just finished a big project, had some down time, and thought I would contribute.

On my E6; for 60p content, I set "TruMotion" to "User" and de-judder to 2 and de-blur at 0. This seems to be the best compromise for reducing judder and minimizing artifacts. For 60i sources, enable "RealCinema" under Picture Mode Settings / Picture Options. If the content you are watching is 24p, then there will be zero judder. LG's 3:2 pulldown is not great. The LG has more input lag than other brands, so it's not the best choice as a gamer display.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> Happy to help.
> 
> I have two IPSL's. If I had known at the time that I was going to change my Pioneer VSX-90's control from IP to serial, while also controlling the E6 via serial, I probably would have opted for a GC100-12, but in hindsight I'm glad I got the two IP2SL's. The reason is that the IP2SL's can handle multiple simultaneous IP connections from multiple control devices; i.e. more than one iPad/iPhone trying to control the same equipment. In my particular case, I have an iPad handset, and my wife and daughter have iPhone handsets. All three of us can have iRule running at the same time and using the same gateways - and we don't experience the dreaded red gateway status indicator. The GC100-12 can only handle one control device at a time.
> 
> I calibrated the LG myself. I also have a Vizio M70-D3 that we use as our everyday TV; which I also calibrated. We reserve the LG for movies / surround sound and other 4K / HDR content in a different room. The floorplan in my house is unusual in that there are two family rooms. So this arrangement actually works out very well. It also means I can watch something more interesting to me in one room, while they watch their stuff in another.
> 
> A bit of a confession. I am ISF certified, although I don't calibrate for a living. I use a Spectracal C6-HDR meter, a Murideo 6G generator, and CalMan for Biz. I am in the AV industry, and one of the perks was a free ISF training class in which we covered HDR calibrating. My day job is designing custom control systems for large commercial venues such as sports bars and bowling alleys, etc. I use On Controls as the development platform which is actually iRule but with more tools. I don't usually have the time to post on this thread, but I just finished a big project, had some down time, and thought I would contribute.
> 
> On my E6; for 60p content, I set "TruMotion" to "User" and de-judder to 2 and de-blur at 0. This seems to be the best compromise for reducing judder and minimizing artifacts. For 60i sources, enable "RealCinema" under Picture Mode Settings / Picture Options. If the content you are watching is 24p, then there will be zero judder. LG's 3:2 pulldown is not great. The LG has more input lag than other brands, so it's not the best choice as a gamer display.


I broke down and ordered the two IP2SL units. My LG used DB9-TRS adapter for RS-232 ( control. I think the Oppo requires DB9F-DB9F straight adapter
So I assume all the commands work on your LG & Oppo?

I was doing further troubleshooting on the weekend with my network. It's just strange that some commands work while others do not. This would seem to place the blame not on my network (since most commands pass through from iRule) but rather on

1) either the iRule commands being issued or 
2) much less likely in my opinion the IP command itself being defective.
3) The protocol on the devices being incomplete

Also remember that I'm able to issue commands from my laptop successfully to both devices and have the units respond correctly-both wirelessly and over Ethernet.

Well thanks again. I'll update you.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> I broke down and ordered the two IP2SL units. My LG used DB9-TRS adapter for RS-232 ( control. I think the Oppo requires DB9F-DB9F straight adapter
> So I assume all the commands work on your LG & Oppo?
> 
> I was doing further troubleshooting on the weekend with my network. It's just strange that some commands work while others do not. This would seem to place the blame not on my network (since most commands pass through from iRule) but rather on
> 
> 1) either the iRule commands being issued or
> 2) much less likely in my opinion the IP command itself being defective.
> 3) The protocol on the devices being incomplete
> 
> Also remember that I'm able to issue commands from my laptop successfully to both devices and have the units respond correctly-both wirelessly and over Ethernet.
> 
> Well thanks again. I'll update you.


The Oppo uses a straight through RS232 cable, but the LG uses null modem. You should order a DB9 male-female null modem adapter that will connect to the DB9 end of the 3.5mm to DB9 cable you already ordered. $5 at Amazon.

The RS232 codes for the LG are completely different from the IP codes - like night and day. Make sure to import the "LG TV RS232" driver from the library and do a device swap in the builder. If you frequently listen to your TV through the built in sound bar, there is also a "LG TV VOLUME SLIDER" driver which works great.

All the commands work on both devices and the Oppo also provides a variety of status feedbacks. I added the "HDR" command to the Oppo driver so that it will display the HDR selection menu. I don't do much with the LG in terms of control because of the PIA magic remote. Basically I use power, volume and input.

Good luck and keep me posted. You will be glad you did this as you will have a system that just works.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> The Oppo uses a straight through RS232 cable, but the LG uses null modem. You should order a DB9 male-female null modem adapter that will connect to the DB9 end of the 3.5mm to DB9 cable you already ordered. $5 at Amazon.
> 
> The RS232 codes for the LG are completely different from the IP codes - like night and day. Make sure to import the "LG TV RS232" driver from the library and do a device swap in the builder. If you frequently listen to your TV through the built in sound bar, there is also a "LG TV VOLUME SLIDER" driver which works great.
> 
> All the commands work on both devices and the Oppo also provides a variety of status feedbacks. I added the "HDR" command to the Oppo driver so that it will display the HDR selection menu. I don't do much with the LG in terms of control because of the PIA magic remote. Basically I use power, volume and input.
> 
> Good luck and keep me posted. You will be glad you did this as you will have a system that just works.


I'm awaiting delivery this evening of the cables and the 2 iTachs (IP2SL units). I ordered the wrong (null modem) cable for the Oppo. I might have to just rewire them when I get home or I might have a straight thru cable for the Oppo lying around somewhere.

Was the command you added the SHR (Set HDR)? or Query (Q HDR)?

I'm assuming the SHR?

Thanks.


----------



## jeonunh

kirky27 said:


> Thanks for your considerate and detailed response. I was hoping that I would not have to purchase the IP2SL device as it represents another device I would have to configure.
> 
> Hmm.... Oppo sent me the protocol document for the BDP 101CI (I can send it to you if you wish) and they say it's the exact protocol that the UDP 203 uses. The said document also describes how I can extract the IP address and port from the 203. I have done that and the port the 203 says it's using for IP communication port 23. The response from the 203 also identifies the proper IP address. I am able to control the Oppo from my laptop thru this (identified) port and IP address. The response when I query the Oppo 203 also properly identifies the 203.
> 
> I did change the device driver type to IP.
> I'm also having a problem controlling my LG OLED65E6P TV by IP with iRule.... most of the other commands work except Power off.
> Strange..... I'm also able to control my TV fully from my laptop. All the commands work.
> 
> It looks as if I will have to use serial for both the TV and the Oppo for now. I'm at my wits end. I have sent my configuration to iRule for analysis. I really wish they had live support as this emailing back and forth is most inefficient....Sigh.
> 
> I do have a GC IP2IR unit which I suppose I could use but my preferred method is to use IP control.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kirk.




Interesting about the TV. I have two Sony 4K TV's that I'm trying to control by IP and I have exactly the same problem. They will power on and take all the controls I send them except the power off command. I've given up for now since I wasted hours trying to figure it out and have other things to work on.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> I'm awaiting delivery this evening of the cables and the 2 iTachs (IP2SL units). I ordered the wrong (null modem) cable for the Oppo. I might have to just rewire them when I get home or I might have a straight thru cable for the Oppo lying around somewhere.
> 
> Was the command you added the SHR (Set HDR)? or Query (Q HDR)?
> 
> I'm assuming the SHR?
> 
> Thanks.


The command is simply "HDR" or in iRule syntax: "#HDR\x0D" without the quotes.

This will cause the HDR menu to pop up on the screen, and you can navigate through the menu to change settings. It's really not necessary, as the HDR mode is set to Auto by default, and it's best just to leave it that way. The 203 will automatically push HDR metadata when it encounters HDR content. It will NOT make non-HDR content HDR'ized if you try to force the issue.

( I actually have a Murideo Prisma that generates HDR metadata from any content. This is the real deal. It uses specific LUT ( lookup table ) display performance data to take any content and build metadata on the fly with accurate color descriptions. One of the LUT presets is for the E6! Really cool for my older Blu-ray library, AppleTV and Firestick. I've seen a side-by-side demo with two E6's; one with the HDR UHD Blu-ray content, and the other the SDR 1080 Blu-ray. I could not tell the difference. It's not cheap @ $900, but it's pretty amazing. It also has several very awesome image data enhancement functions and is resolution independent ).

The SHR command simply tells the player to set the HDR mode to ON, OFF, or Auto. Again, not really needed.

The QHR is simply a query that you can add to the feedbacks driver. This particular feedback will tell you if the HDR mode is set to ON, OFF, or Auto. If you like lots of text feedback info on your iPad screen maybe you would find it useful. I generally know when I put in a Blu-ray whether it's HDR or not - unless I've had too many adult beverages.

If you get one of those null modem adapters as previously mentioned, you can convert that null modem cable to straight through.

Keep me posted.


----------



## kirky27

jeonunh said:


> Interesting about the TV. I have two Sony 4K TV's that I'm trying to control by IP and I have exactly the same problem. They will power on and take all the controls I send them except the power off command. I've given up for now since I wasted hours trying to figure it out and have other things to work on.


So flaky this IP control. I was so annoyed. Anyway I bought the iTach IP2SL units for serial control....will see how it goes.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> So flaky this IP control. I was so annoyed. Anyway I bought the iTach IP2SL units for serial control....will see how it goes.





jeonunh said:


> Interesting about the TV. I have two Sony 4K TV's that I'm trying to control by IP and I have exactly the same problem. They will power on and take all the controls I send them except the power off command. I've given up for now since I wasted hours trying to figure it out and have other things to work on.


Sony is in the process of developing a new API for IP control - which they desperately need to do. The current API requires iRule to tell the Sony to go online - in mid command - to access at least two IRCC action lists built out in the year 2001. In other words, the control commands are not stored within the TV, but instead are requested through a web site and then cross verified before they will execute. Any error will cause to code to not work, or if the list is modified, certain commands will not longer work. It's totally nuts.

Really nothing iRule can do about that. I'm surprised any codes work!

Just for laughs, here's what the Power On command for a 2015 model actually looks like:

"/sony/IRCC?AAAAAQAAAAEAAAAuAw=="

Hopefully, the new API will be "local" to the device like ALL the other devices out there that support IP control, so that a simple Power On command could look something like this: "PON"

Hopefully it comes in a FW update that everyone will get. Most of the TV manufacturers have - what I consider to be - WEAK IT departments. They figure most users will be fine with the IR remote that came with the TV, or their cable/sat provider is going to give them a URC so they can do volume and power and change channels. If they do provide a control interface other than IR, it will most likely be RS232. It's so 70's - baud rate, different cabling, etc. LOL!


----------



## jeonunh

sonoftumble said:


> Sony is in the process of developing a new API for IP control - which they desperately need to do. The current API requires iRule to tell the Sony to go online - in mid command - to access at least two IRCC action lists built out in the year 2001. In other words, the control commands are not stored within the TV, but instead are requested through a web site and then cross verified before they will execute. Any error will cause to code to not work, or if the list is modified, certain commands will not longer work. It's totally nuts.
> 
> Really nothing iRule can do about that. I'm surprised any codes work!
> 
> Just for laughs, here's what the Power On command for a 2015 model actually looks like:
> 
> "/sony/IRCC?AAAAAQAAAAEAAAAuAw=="
> 
> Hopefully, the new API will be "local" to the device like ALL the other devices out there that support IP control, so that a simple Power On command could look something like this: "PON"
> 
> Hopefully it comes in a FW update that everyone will get. Most of the TV manufacturers have - what I consider to be - WEAK IT departments. They figure most users will be fine with the IR remote that came with the TV, or their cable/sat provider is going to give them a URC so they can do volume and power and change channels. If they do provide a control interface other than IR, it will most likely be RS232. It's so 70's - baud rate, different cabling, etc. LOL!



I really hope that they do update the older TV's too! Right now I've pretty much given up trying to automate the family room and the bar in my basement. I'm only focused on the theater room until I find a reliable way to control the TV's. Maybe I'll look into rs232. I have a couple spare Global Cache itachs kicking around.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> The command is simply "HDR" or in iRule syntax: "#HDR\x0D" without the quotes.
> 
> This will cause the HDR menu to pop up on the screen, and you can navigate through the menu to change settings. It's really not necessary, as the HDR mode is set to Auto by default, and it's best just to leave it that way. The 203 will automatically push HDR metadata when it encounters HDR content. It will NOT make non-HDR content HDR'ized if you try to force the issue.
> 
> ( I actually have a Murideo Prisma that generates HDR metadata from any content. This is the real deal. It uses specific LUT ( lookup table ) display performance data to take any content and build metadata on the fly with accurate color descriptions. One of the LUT presets is for the E6! Really cool for my older Blu-ray library, AppleTV and Firestick. I've seen a side-by-side demo with two E6's; one with the HDR UHD Blu-ray content, and the other the SDR 1080 Blu-ray. I could not tell the difference. It's not cheap @ $900, but it's pretty amazing. It also has several very awesome image data enhancement functions and is resolution independent ).
> 
> The SHR command simply tells the player to set the HDR mode to ON, OFF, or Auto. Again, not really needed.
> 
> The QHR is simply a query that you can add to the feedbacks driver. This particular feedback will tell you if the HDR mode is set to ON, OFF, or Auto. If you like lots of text feedback info on your iPad screen maybe you would find it useful. I generally know when I put in a Blu-ray whether it's HDR or not - unless I've had too many adult beverages.
> 
> If you get one of those null modem adapters as previously mentioned, you can convert that null modem cable to straight through.
> 
> Keep me posted.


I tried today. Not much success so far. To be clear I should use a null modem cable for the LG and a straight cable for the Oppo correct? 

I added the 2 IP2SLs as gateways and assigned the device drivers to those gateways (LG RS232 & Oppo BDP-xx RS232). The IP addresses (for the two IPS2SL) are correct. Hmm I'm not sure what I'm not doing correctly. 

Thanks


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> I tried today. Not much success so far. To be clear I should use a null modem cable for the LG and a straight cable for the Oppo correct?
> 
> I added the 2 IP2SLs as gateways and assigned the device drivers to those gateways (LG RS232 & Oppo BDP-xx RS232). The IP addresses (for the two IPS2SL) are correct. Hmm I'm not sure what I'm not doing correctly.
> 
> Thanks


Yes the cables are correct. However, you SHOULD order that null modem adapter for the DB9 to 3.5mm cable if you can't get the TV to respond.

Besides the IP addresses, did you set the baud rate in the iTach's? Both the LG and the Oppo communicate @ 9600 - which is NOT the default setting in the iTach's.

Use a browser and type in the IP address for each iTach. The baud rate can be changed under the "Serial" settings link in the web interface. While you're at it, make sure to assign static IP addresses for each iTach.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> Yes the cables are correct. However, you SHOULD order that null modem adapter for the DB9 to 3.5mm cable if you can't get the TV to respond.
> 
> Besides the IP addresses, did you set the baud rate in the iTach's? Both the LG and the Oppo communicate @ 9600 - which is NOT the default setting in the iTach's.
> 
> Use a browser and type in the IP address for each iTach. The baud rate can be changed under the "Serial" settings link in the web interface. While you're at it, make sure to assign static IP addresses for each iTach.


Yes thanks I did set the communication parameters correctly. 

Both units have been assigned a static IP address each. The baud rates are fine. I'm going to redo my setup from scratch.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> Yes thanks I did set the communication parameters correctly.
> 
> Both units have been assigned a static IP address each. The baud rates are fine. I'm going to redo my setup from scratch.


Make sure to drop in the commands for the new serial drivers into your buttons and kill the old ones! ( I think that is what you are doing right now )


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> Yes thanks I did set the communication parameters correctly.
> 
> Both units have been assigned a static IP address each. The baud rates are fine. I'm going to redo my setup from scratch.


One other thing. You may need to power cycle the TV in order to activate its RS232 port. ( The TV will sense that something is sending a signal to that port and will make it active ) Use the IR remote and Power Off, then Power On.

Happened to me the first time I tried using RS232 - no response. Had me questioning myself for about 10 minutes!


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> One other thing. You may need to power cycle the TV in order to activate its RS232 port. ( The TV will sense that something is sending a signal to that port and will make it active ) Use the IR remote and Power Off, then Power On.
> 
> Happened to me the first time I tried using RS232 - no response. Had me questioning myself for about 10 minutes!


Thanks much. I'm almost beginning to wonder if I have defective components.


----------



## kirky27

kirky27 said:


> Thanks much. I'm almost beginning to wonder if I have defective components.


One other thing. Now when I telnet into the TV it's not responding. I was able to successfully set up IP control now I can't. I had used a universal remote. How did u activate the IP control for your LG? 

Thanks.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> Thanks much. I'm almost beginning to wonder if I have defective components.


In the iRule app, when you are in a control panel for either the Oppo or the E6, is your gateway status indicator ( lower left or right corner ) green, or yellow, red? If it's any color but green, that means there is a communication issue between the iPad and the iTach. If so double check the IP address of the iTach. If the gateway is green, double check the baud rate.

Next, force quit the iRule app and relaunch. Sometimes it needs to clear out the old gateway configs and a force quit will do the trick. Otherwise this should just work. Forgot to ask - iOS or Android?


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> One other thing. Now when I telnet into the TV it's not responding. I was able to successfully set up IP control now I can't. I had used a universal remote. How did u activate the IP control for your LG?
> 
> Thanks.


I didn't try to activate. Didn't know it was an option. Always been serial. Make sure to unplug the ethernet cable from the back of the LG until you get serial working.

My previous TV was an LG LCD, and when I got the E6, I picked up a new cable and was done. I was controlling my Pioneer VSX-90 with IP, but it kept dropping off the network, so I switched to serial - and it's been bulletproof ever since. I check the Pioneer web site from time to time for FW updates, and reconnect to the network if there is an update, then back to serial.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> One other thing. Now when I telnet into the TV it's not responding. I was able to successfully set up IP control now I can't. I had used a universal remote. How did u activate the IP control for your LG?
> 
> Thanks.


I would focus on getting the Oppo up and running first - as it's pretty straight forward - then tackle the TV. There are two possible RS232 pinout combo's with the TV depending on manufacturing date. That's why I keep saying to get that null modem adapter as that may be all you need for the TV.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> In the iRule app, when you are in a control panel for either the Oppo or the E6, is your gateway status indicator ( lower left or right corner ) green, or yellow, red? If it's any color but green, that means there is a communication issue between the iPad and the iTach. If so double check the IP address of the iTach. If the gateway is green, double check the baud rate.
> 
> Next, force quit the iRule app and relaunch. Sometimes it needs to clear out the old gateway configs and a force quit will do the trick. Otherwise this should just work. Forgot to ask - iOS or Android?


Android. I did All of the above I'm going to recheck everything. 

Thx


----------



## kirky27

*A Quick Update*



sonoftumble said:


> I would focus on getting the Oppo up and running first - as it's pretty straight forward - then tackle the TV. There are two possible RS232 pinout combo's with the TV depending on manufacturing date. That's why I keep saying to get that null modem adapter as that may be all you need for the TV.


I finally have some initial success to report. I have gained rudimentary control of the Oppo 203 & the LG OLED65E6P. 

These are the steps I took:

1) I went back into iRule builder and ensured that all device commands were RS-232 and set to RS-232 in the properties of the network commands.
2) I had created some Custom Power on and Power off for the LG TV commands which I had been using in lieu of the "stock" Power on/Power off commands. I deleted those and reverted to the stock commands. I then saved the changes.
3) I did a "data wipe" on the iRule Android app and reconfigured the gateways (properly I think this time  ) after saving my changes. 
4) I switched from using the a null modem adapter in conjunction with the null modem RS-232 cable for the Oppo 203 to using a straight RS-232 cable.
5) I was using the (2,3,5 to 2,1,3- PC to TV ) serial connections now I'm using the (3,2,5 to 2,1,3-D-sub to Phone) connections detailed in the manual-the second one you referred to earlier-for the cable to the LG TV.
6) I verified that the comm settings were 9600 8,N,1. Only single device settings were configured for the IP2SL devices.
7) All devices on my network were assigned static IP addresses.
8) I power cycled both the Oppo & the LG TV.
9) I ensured that all connections were solid.

I was able to access the IP control menu for the LG TV and turned IP control off since now I'm using serial control.

For those who cannot access this menu; these are the steps I took to successfully enable/disable IP control:

a) I switched the LG TV to live (OTA channels).
b) Then I used a universal remote (Harmony on my Android phone) to press and hold the settings button for at least 10-15 seconds (the LG manual says at least 5 seconds) and I found that it took about 10-15 seconds before the Live Channel banner would appear- this is just an overlay showing the channel information at the top of the screen-the same one that appears when one changes OTA channels.
c) Before the banner disappears I entered "828" using the numeric keypad (this time using the LG supplied Magic Remote) and pressing "Enter" on the magic remote before the channel banner disappeared.
d) The IP control menu then appeared.

This workaround is employed just because accessing the IP control menu cannot be accessed initially with the Magic Remote.

Of the above steps the ones which I believe were most crucial to my success were:

1) Clearing the memory of the iRule phone app and replacing the device commands in iRule builder.
2) Power cycling the LG TV and Oppo Blu Ray player.
3) The replacement of the serial cables.

Note that after successfully testing the ON/OFF commands I made a backup of the gateway configurations in the event that there is a change inadvertent or not and something stops working so I have a backup.

Thanks (especially to sonoftumble -and others who commented and gave advice) for your valuable help in resolving this problem.

After I achieve more granular control of my system I will give another update.

Thanks again.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> After I achieve more granular control of my system I will give another update.
> 
> Thanks again.


YES! Awesome news!! I'm really impressed with your troubleshooting. And it sounds like you can actually turn off the TV from iRule now.

The key to serial control is cabling and baud rate. If both are right, it just works.

I look forward to an update on your progress. Let me know if you want to incorporate a volume slider instead of individual vol up and vol down buttons. The LG supports discrete volume level commands. Of course that assumes that you listen to the TV speakers. I do - unless it's movie time - then I fire up the AVR.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> YES! Awesome news!! I'm really impressed with your troubleshooting. And it sounds like you can actually turn off the TV from iRule now.
> 
> The key to serial control is cabling and baud rate. If both are right, it just works.
> 
> I look forward to an update on your progress. Let me know if you want to incorporate a volume slider instead of individual vol up and vol down buttons. The LG supports discrete volume level commands. Of course that assumes that you listen to the TV speakers. I do - unless it's movie time - then I fire up the AVR.


Thanks for your encouragement and help. I would like to incorporate the LG volume slider. Your assistance again would be greatly appreciated.

 

I'm also thinking of replacing my AVR..... Do you have any recommendations? I have an Anthem but it doesn't support HDR and not full 4K. 

Thanks.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> Thanks for your encouragement and help. I would like to incorporate the LG volume slider. Your assistance again would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking of replacing my AVR..... Do you have any recommendations? I have an Anthem but it doesn't support HDR and not full 4K.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Kirky,

Volume Slider:

To get started with using the volume slider on your E6, first import the "LG TV VOLUME SLIDER" driver from the iRule devices library. Next click on the "MORE" tab to the right of the "FEEDBACKS" tab, and then expand the "Widgets" heading. Drag and drop either the "Vertical Slider" or "Horizontal Slider" widget into your control page. The slider can be edited like a button, so double click the slider and drop the "LG TV VOLUME SLIDER" device into the upper portion of the slider edit window. You will see the codes load into the slider. At that point you can close the slider widget. In your gateways, simply assign the "LG TV VOLUME SLIDER" to your existing LG serial gateway and you are ready to go. There are lots of settings for the slider, which you will find in the "Slider Properties" on the left side on the builder when you click on the slider widget. On Android devices, you may not have much control over the "bar thickness" setting - that's been my experience. The attached screenshots are iOS examples. 

AVR:
I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-90 (2015 model) ( there are some good deals for this particular box out there ). The 2016 equivalent is the Pioneer Elite VSX-LX301. Either model is a 7.2 with Atmos support. 100 Watts/channel which is plenty for the size room I have my gear in. They both support 4:4:4/60 24bit 18Gb 4K passthrough, HDMI 2.0a, and HDCP 2.2. All my gear plugs into the back, and I use it as a source switcher.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> Hey Kirky,
> 
> Volume Slider:
> 
> To get started with using the volume slider on your E6, first import the "LG TV VOLUME SLIDER" driver from the iRule devices library. Next click on the "MORE" tab to the right of the "FEEDBACKS" tab, and then expand the "Widgets" heading. Drag and drop either the "Vertical Slider" or "Horizontal Slider" widget into your control page. The slider can be edited like a button, so double click the slider and drop the "LG TV VOLUME SLIDER" device into the upper portion of the slider edit window. You will see the codes load into the slider. At that point you can close the slider widget. In your gateways, simply assign the "LG TV VOLUME SLIDER" to your existing LG serial gateway and you are ready to go. There are lots of settings for the slider, which you will find in the "Slider Properties" on the left side on the builder when you click on the slider widget. On Android devices, you may not have much control over the "bar thickness" setting - that's been my experience. The attached screenshots are iOS examples.
> 
> AVR:
> I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-90 (2015 model) ( there are some good deals for this particular box out there ). The 2016 equivalent is the Pioneer Elite VSX-LX301. Either model is a 7.2 with Atmos support. 100 Watts/channel which is plenty for the size room I have my gear in. They both support 4:4:4/60 24bit 18Gb 4K passthrough, HDMI 2.0a, and HDCP 2.2. All my gear plugs into the back, and I use it as a source switcher.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'll try the slider this evening. These Pioneer AVR's....... Do they have configurable inputs like Anthem does? For example you may use HDMI2 across multiple listening activities instead of having to use a dedicated input/output for a particularly defined activity..... To be more specific I have lots of devices and my PS3 , for example, is connected using optical input 3 for sound from the PS3 .. However I also use OPT3 for pass-through from the LG streaming apps. So this allows me to reuse inputs/outputs when I have no extra ports.....
> 
> Additionally do you use any sort of room compensatory software/hardware? I use miniDSP and REW (for better subwoofer integration) + Anthem's ARC-M1 to minimize the effects of the non ideal room on the sound.
> 
> I'm interested in the Murideo.
> 
> The commands for the LG are working flawlessly-so far. I had loaded the HDMI input commands....they didn't work initially....so I looked up the commands in the manual and the overall structure was correct but the Command 1 was incorrect and the Data field was incorrect as well....so I had to manually edit....
> 
> I haven't tested the Oppo extensively as I spent the majority of Sunday rewiring my system and cleaning up the unsightly mess behind the AV stand.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Kirky,

Here's some additional info on the Pioneer:

My Pioneer VSX-90, and the 2016 equivalent - the VSX-LX301 support both assignable and/or independent audio inputs. There are 6 HDMI inputs ( Inputs 1 thru 3 support HDCP 2.2 ). The VSX-LX301 has one digital coax, and 2 optical digital audio inputs. My VSX-90 has only 1 optical input and 1 coax digital input. I have my DirecTV 2K box, my AppleTV 4th Gen, and my Panasonic 2K Blu-ray connected to HDMI 4,5,6. My Oppo and my DirecTV 4K box are connected to HDMI 1 and 2. I have the optical feed from the E6 going to the optical input labeled TV on the Pioneer. The Main HDMI out from the Pioneer is connected to the input of my Murideo Prisma, and from the Prisma to HDMI1 on the E6. I don't have anything else connected at this point - and I have an open HDCP 2.2 HDMI input if I ever need it. I don't know how much stuff you have, but I'm thinking you might be able to plug everything into the Pioneer. There is also an HDMI port on the front of the unit, so you could get something going on the fly if needed.

I'm considering moving the DirecTV 2K ( HR54 ) box into the Master BR, because the 4K box (C61) can tune to any 2K channel and that will free up one of the WVB clients for use in the third BR. This will free up an additional non-HDCP 2.2 port on the Pioneer for future use. Also, the Panasonic Blu-ray is going into my daughter's room fairly soon. so that will free up another HDMI input on the back.

As for sound environment compensation, I use the built-in MCACC calibration system to get things balanced out and flattened. The Pioneer really does a great job with handling difficult acoustics, including reverb compensation, etc. ( My "Cinema" room has very tall ceilings and marble flooring, so it is a very "loud" room so to speak. Although Atmos content sounds great! ) It takes the Pioneer about 15 minutes to run through all the various testing / listening with the included microphone, and then things are pretty well set. From there I will pop in the Spears & Munsil Blu-ray and run their various speaker testing chapters to verify channel-volume balance, and then I use the equalizer function in the Pioneer "iControlAV5" app on my phone to "warm" up the sound a bit. The MCACC tends to flatten the sound a bit too much for my taste. I have a Sunfire Signature True Subwoofer, and the MCACC calibration system does a great job of taking out any low end holes /cutoffs between the mains and the sub. 

Your Anthem is a very high end system, so you might want to take a closer look at one of the more top shelf Pioneer Elites such as the SC-LX 901 or LX 701 with Class D amps. They are new 2017 models with even more bells and whistles; and the high end level you have grown accustomed to. The good news is that the control codes have not changed other than a few new ones to address new features as they get introduced into the product line.

I'm really glad to hear that your TV control is now up to snuff. You will get similar results with the Oppo. Did you get the slider to work?


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> Hey Kirky,
> 
> Here's some additional info on the Pioneer:
> 
> My Pioneer VSX-90, and the 2016 equivalent - the VSX-LX301 support both assignable and/or independent audio inputs. There are 6 HDMI inputs ( Inputs 1 thru 3 support HDCP 2.2 ). The VSX-LX301 has one digital coax, and 2 optical digital audio inputs. My VSX-90 has only 1 optical input and 1 coax digital input. I have my DirecTV 2K box, my AppleTV 4th Gen, and my Panasonic 2K Blu-ray connected to HDMI 4,5,6. My Oppo and my DirecTV 4K box are connected to HDMI 1 and 2. I have the optical feed from the E6 going to the optical input labeled TV on the Pioneer. The Main HDMI out from the Pioneer is connected to the input of my Murideo Prisma, and from the Prisma to HDMI1 on the E6. I don't have anything else connected at this point - and I have an open HDCP 2.2 HDMI input if I ever need it. I don't know how much stuff you have, but I'm thinking you might be able to plug everything into the Pioneer. There is also an HDMI port on the front of the unit, so you could get something going on the fly if needed.
> 
> I'm considering moving the DirecTV 2K ( HR54 ) box into the Master BR, because the 4K box (C61) can tune to any 2K channel and that will free up one of the WVB clients for use in the third BR. This will free up an additional non-HDCP 2.2 port on the Pioneer for future use. Also, the Panasonic Blu-ray is going into my daughter's room fairly soon. so that will free up another HDMI input on the back.
> 
> As for sound environment compensation, I use the built-in MCACC calibration system to get things balanced out and flattened. The Pioneer really does a great job with handling difficult acoustics, including reverb compensation, etc. ( My "Cinema" room has very tall ceilings and marble flooring, so it is a very "loud" room so to speak. Although Atmos content sounds great! ) It takes the Pioneer about 15 minutes to run through all the various testing / listening with the included microphone, and then things are pretty well set. From there I will pop in the Spears & Munsil Blu-ray and run their various speaker testing chapters to verify channel-volume balance, and then I use the equalizer function in the Pioneer "iControlAV5" app on my phone to "warm" up the sound a bit. The MCACC tends to flatten the sound a bit too much for my taste. I have a Sunfire Signature True Subwoofer, and the MCACC calibration system does a great job of taking out any low end holes /cutoffs between the mains and the sub.
> 
> Your Anthem is a very high end system, so you might want to take a closer look at one of the more top shelf Pioneer Elites such as the SC-LX 901 or LX 701 with Class D amps. They are new 2017 models with even more bells and whistles; and the high end level you have grown accustomed to. The good news is that the control codes have not changed other than a few new ones to address new features as they get introduced into the product line.
> 
> I'm really glad to hear that your TV control is now up to snuff. You will get similar results with the Oppo. Did you get the slider to work?


Hello: 

I've been a little distracted lately. I installed the slider but I haven't used it much. I have been playing with the Firestick as I have terminated my DirecTV account. Sling TV and Playstation Vue are much better alternatives in my estimation as I can get everything I want with those-without unnecessary fluff. I also have an antenna for local (OTA) channels.

FYI: If you are out of contract and you ask to be disconnected you may just be able to get a great deal on your current package-they offered such a deal to me but I passed on it....

I think I'm going to stick with Anthem and get either an MRX 1120 or the AVM 60. iRule has been rock solid so far. I am also in the process of implementing an Ethernet (only) network.

Thanks.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> Hey Kirky,
> 
> Here's some additional info on the Pioneer:
> 
> My Pioneer VSX-90, and the 2016 equivalent - the VSX-LX301 support both assignable and/or independent audio inputs. There are 6 HDMI inputs ( Inputs 1 thru 3 support HDCP 2.2 ). The VSX-LX301 has one digital coax, and 2 optical digital audio inputs. My VSX-90 has only 1 optical input and 1 coax digital input. I have my DirecTV 2K box, my AppleTV 4th Gen, and my Panasonic 2K Blu-ray connected to HDMI 4,5,6. My Oppo and my DirecTV 4K box are connected to HDMI 1 and 2. I have the optical feed from the E6 going to the optical input labeled TV on the Pioneer. The Main HDMI out from the Pioneer is connected to the input of my Murideo Prisma, and from the Prisma to HDMI1 on the E6. I don't have anything else connected at this point - and I have an open HDCP 2.2 HDMI input if I ever need it. I don't know how much stuff you have, but I'm thinking you might be able to plug everything into the Pioneer. There is also an HDMI port on the front of the unit, so you could get something going on the fly if needed.
> 
> I'm considering moving the DirecTV 2K ( HR54 ) box into the Master BR, because the 4K box (C61) can tune to any 2K channel and that will free up one of the WVB clients for use in the third BR. This will free up an additional non-HDCP 2.2 port on the Pioneer for future use. Also, the Panasonic Blu-ray is going into my daughter's room fairly soon. so that will free up another HDMI input on the back.
> 
> As for sound environment compensation, I use the built-in MCACC calibration system to get things balanced out and flattened. The Pioneer really does a great job with handling difficult acoustics, including reverb compensation, etc. ( My "Cinema" room has very tall ceilings and marble flooring, so it is a very "loud" room so to speak. Although Atmos content sounds great! ) It takes the Pioneer about 15 minutes to run through all the various testing / listening with the included microphone, and then things are pretty well set. From there I will pop in the Spears & Munsil Blu-ray and run their various speaker testing chapters to verify channel-volume balance, and then I use the equalizer function in the Pioneer "iControlAV5" app on my phone to "warm" up the sound a bit. The MCACC tends to flatten the sound a bit too much for my taste. I have a Sunfire Signature True Subwoofer, and the MCACC calibration system does a great job of taking out any low end holes /cutoffs between the mains and the sub.
> 
> Your Anthem is a very high end system, so you might want to take a closer look at one of the more top shelf Pioneer Elites such as the SC-LX 901 or LX 701 with Class D amps. They are new 2017 models with even more bells and whistles; and the high end level you have grown accustomed to. The good news is that the control codes have not changed other than a few new ones to address new features as they get introduced into the product line.
> 
> I'm really glad to hear that your TV control is now up to snuff. You will get similar results with the Oppo. Did you get the slider to work?


Also,

Could the Murideo be put in the video chain output AFTER my Anthem?

Thanks.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> Also,
> 
> Could the Murideo be put in the video chain output AFTER my Anthem?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. That's how I do it. The Prisma is all about HDR'izing any content and is resolution independent - so it will pass through anything. I have the Pioneer's main HDMI output going to the Prisma's HDMI input, and then from the Prisma's HDMI out to the E6. It is a one-in-one-out connection. The Prisma also has some really good video enhancement settings which you can toggle on or off. They really help with 1080i content.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> Hey Kirky,
> 
> Volume Slider:
> 
> To get started with using the volume slider on your E6, first import the "LG TV VOLUME SLIDER" driver from the iRule devices library. Next click on the "MORE" tab to the right of the "FEEDBACKS" tab, and then expand the "Widgets" heading. Drag and drop either the "Vertical Slider" or "Horizontal Slider" widget into your control page. The slider can be edited like a button, so double click the slider and drop the "LG TV VOLUME SLIDER" device into the upper portion of the slider edit window. You will see the codes load into the slider. At that point you can close the slider widget. In your gateways, simply assign the "LG TV VOLUME SLIDER" to your existing LG serial gateway and you are ready to go. There are lots of settings for the slider, which you will find in the "Slider Properties" on the left side on the builder when you click on the slider widget. On Android devices, you may not have much control over the "bar thickness" setting - that's been my experience. The attached screenshots are iOS examples.
> 
> AVR:
> I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-90 (2015 model) ( there are some good deals for this particular box out there ). The 2016 equivalent is the Pioneer Elite VSX-LX301. Either model is a 7.2 with Atmos support. 100 Watts/channel which is plenty for the size room I have my gear in. They both support 4:4:4/60 24bit 18Gb 4K passthrough, HDMI 2.0a, and HDCP 2.2. All my gear plugs into the back, and I use it as a source switcher.


----------



## kirky27

kirky27 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'll try the slider this evening. These Pioneer AVR's....... Do they have configurable inputs like Anthem does? For example you may use HDMI2 across multiple listening activities instead of having to use a dedicated input/output for a particularly defined activity..... To be more specific I have lots of devices and my PS3 , for example, is connected using optical input 3 for sound from the PS3 .. However I also use OPT3 for pass-through from the LG streaming apps. So this allows me to reuse inputs/outputs when I have no extra ports.....
> 
> Additionally do you use any sort of room compensatory software/hardware? I use miniDSP and REW (for better subwoofer integration) + Anthem's ARC-M1 to minimize the effects of the non ideal room on the sound.
> 
> I'm interested in the Murideo.
> 
> The commands for the LG are working flawlessly-so far. I had loaded the HDMI input commands....they didn't work initially....so I looked up the commands in the manual and the overall structure was correct but the Command 1 was incorrect and the Data field was incorrect as well....so I had to manually edit....
> 
> I haven't tested the Oppo extensively as I spent the majority of Sunday rewiring my system and cleaning up the unsightly mess behind the AV stand.
> 
> Thanks.


How do you control your firestick?


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> Your remote screens are fantastic. How do I get mine to look like that? Do i have to use Photoshop? And the custom feedback. Are they difficult to design and implement?
> 
> Thanks.





kirky27 said:


> How do you control your firestick?


Thank you for the complements on my control screen examples. I have been doing this for quite some time now. It's become my "day job". I am an On Controls ( iRule pro ) premier dealer and one of their "partners in programming" members. My main focus is designing and programming tightly integrated remotes for a few manufacturers that are then marketed as an add-on solution with the purchase of certain equipment. This is a great thing for integrators who don't want to deal with the control part of the installation. I also design and code custom remotes for select commercial venues such as bowling alley and sports bar chains where they want the control system to be consistent across their locations. I only code for iOS due to better support ( hard to beat Apple's support ), better API's for graphic elements, and more stabile gateway acquisition and management.

Photoshop is my main weapon as far as buttons, backgrounds, etc. For some of the coding you noticed custom feedbacks where I'm creating interactive button images that change dynamically based on text feedbacks. I take advantage of iRule's assigned variable and conditional logic ( if / then / else ) functions to make that stuff happen.

I am controlling the Firestick using IP. The IP driver recently appeared in the iRule device library. Search for "FireTV". It works great. You will need to turn on ADB Debugging in the Firestick system. It runs on Android. I'm pretty sure you been in those menus before. Attached is a screenshot with the setup and gateway config instructions. You should make a button on the control screen with the "INITIALIZE CONNECTION" command. Sometimes you need to "wake-up" the Firestick after it's been playing content. Putting the same command in an entrance won't hurt either. 

Also attach is a screenshot of my Firestick control screen.

￼


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> Thank you for the complements on my control screen examples. I have been doing this for quite some time now. It's become my "day job". I am an On Controls ( iRule pro ) premier dealer and one of their "partners in programming" members. My main focus is designing and programming tightly integrated remotes for a few manufacturers that are then marketed as an add-on solution with the purchase of certain equipment. This is a great thing for integrators who don't want to deal with the control part of the installation. I also design and code custom remotes for select commercial venues such as bowling alley and sports bar chains where they want the control system to be consistent across their locations. I only code for iOS due to better support ( hard to beat Apple's support ), better API's for graphic elements, and more stabile gateway acquisition and management.
> 
> Photoshop is my main weapon as far as buttons, backgrounds, etc. For some of the coding you noticed custom feedbacks where I'm creating interactive button images that change dynamically based on text feedbacks. I take advantage of iRule's assigned variable and conditional logic ( if / then / else ) functions to make that stuff happen.
> 
> I am controlling the Firestick using IP. The IP driver recently appeared in the iRule device library. Search for "FireTV". It works great. You will need to turn on ADB Debugging in the Firestick system. It runs on Android. I'm pretty sure you been in those menus before. Attached is a screenshot with the setup and gateway config instructions. You should make a button on the control screen with the "INITIALIZE CONNECTION" command. Sometimes you need to "wake-up" the Firestick after it's been playing content. Putting the same command in an entrance won't hurt either.
> 
> Also attach is a screenshot of my Firestick control screen.
> 
> ￼


Thanks,

I saw the (fireTVstick) IP drivers. I will implement them later. As a work around I have the FireTv app launch whenever I use the stick.....

This weekend was interesting. I have two ASUS routers running DD-WRT and I spent some time creating a repeater bridge network as a temporary workaround... I'm having an installer wire the house with Ethernet but he can't do until next month.... So this suffices until then... I then spent some time making up CAT 6 cables....

I also had someone wall mount the E6 for me and I think he damaged the HDMI cable (while pulling it) as I started getting purple screens and "sparklies" from the Oppo .

I have to order replacements... I use BJC cable...

I like Apple too-sometimes.... but I think their superiority in the area of support (and design) is slowly being eroded . My MBP is starting to "give out"....

Hmm.... also I noticed that I had to unplug the LG twice because it had stopped responding to remote commands (both from iRule and the supplied Magic remote).

I wonder if this is a bug.. This happened after a sustained run of debugging my macros involving powering and and off the E6....


OK... that's how I spent my weekend .......


----------



## jjwinterberg

sonoftumble said:


> Happy to help.
> 
> I have two IPSL's. If I had known at the time that I was going to change my Pioneer VSX-90's control from IP to serial, while also controlling the E6 via serial, I probably would have opted for a GC100-12, but in hindsight I'm glad I got the two IP2SL's. The reason is that the IP2SL's can handle multiple simultaneous IP connections from multiple control devices; i.e. more than one iPad/iPhone trying to control the same equipment. In my particular case, I have an iPad handset, and my wife and daughter have iPhone handsets. All three of us can have iRule running at the same time and using the same gateways - and we don't experience the dreaded red gateway status indicator. The GC100-12 can only handle one control device at a time.




Have you tried the Moxa Nport series of serial device servers? The availability and price on eBay is so much better than what I've found from GC. I also like the ability to have multiple serial ports on one device; I use the 4 port servers.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOXA-Device...877790?hash=item4b14584a9e:g:LvAAAOSwTM5YvqYZ


Just FYI


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> also I noticed that I had to unplug the LG twice because it had stopped responding to remote commands (both from iRule and the supplied Magic remote).
> 
> I wonder if this is a bug.. This happened after a sustained run of debugging my macros involving powering and and off the E6....
> 
> 
> OK... that's how I spent my weekend .......


A couple of months ago, I was testing a new HDBT matrix switcher. It was a prototype at the time, and the coding for the serial command passthrough feature was not fully implemented. The commands were encapsulated within a routing command string, and I was off with the byte count for the command, so the LG was not getting the full command string before the carriage return was sent. Eventually, I got the byte count correct and things worked as expected; but when the byte count was wrong, it would lock up the TV and I had to pull the power more than a few times.

It got me thinking that maybe something similar is happening with you. The baud rate is only 9600, so you may need to increase the delay between commands in your macros to slow down things a bit. It's possible that parts of the command are getting cut by the next command hitting too soon. If your delays are .02 sec, try .03 and see if that gets rid of it.


----------



## kirky27

jjwinterberg said:


> Have you tried the Moxa Nport series of serial device servers? The availability and price on eBay is so much better than what I've found from GC. I also like the ability to have multiple serial ports on one device; I use the 4 port servers.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOXA-Device...877790?hash=item4b14584a9e:g:LvAAAOSwTM5YvqYZ
> 
> 
> Just FYI


Thanks!! I didn't know about these. I already got the iTachs tho.. Bummer


----------



## kirky27

kirky27 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I saw the (fireTVstick) IP drivers. I will implement them later. As a work around I have the FireTv app launch whenever I use the stick.....
> 
> This weekend was interesting. I have two ASUS routers running DD-WRT and I spent some time creating a repeater bridge network as a temporary workaround... I'm having an installer wire the house with Ethernet but he can't do until next month.... So this suffices until then... I then spent some time making up CAT 6 cables....
> 
> I also had someone wall mount the E6 for me and I think he damaged the HDMI cable (while pulling it) as I started getting purple screens and "sparklies" from the Oppo .
> 
> I have to order replacements... I use BJC cable...
> 
> I like Apple too-sometimes.... but I think their superiority in the area of support (and design) is slowly being eroded . My MBP is starting to "give out"....
> 
> Hmm.... also I noticed that I had to unplug the LG twice because it had stopped responding to remote commands (both from iRule and the supplied Magic remote).
> 
> I wonder if this is a bug.. This happened after a sustained run of debugging my macros involving powering and and off the E6....
> 
> 
> OK... that's how I spent my weekend .......


Logical explanation. I have come across this before so my default gap between instructions is 0.5 seconds. For example when using the fireTVstick see attachment.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> Logical explanation. I have come across this before so my default gap between instructions is 0.5 seconds. For example when using the fireTVstick see attachment.


In your macro example, I see a WOL command. What device is that intended for? Also, the total delay time from when you send the "Power On" command for the LG, and when you subsequently send the HDMI 2 Input command is only 1 second. The LG boots fairly quickly, but you might consider giving it around 3-5 seconds from the Power On command before sending another command. That could explain a partial code transmit causing a lockup.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> In your macro example, I see a WOL command. What device is that intended for? Also, the total delay time from when you send the "Power On" command for the LG, and when you subsequently send the HDMI 2 Input command is only 1 second. The LG boots fairly quickly, but you might consider giving it around 3-5 seconds from the Power On command before sending another command. That could explain a partial code transmit causing a lockup.


The WOL is for the E6. I could move the HDMI command further down. Or add the delay. 

Thanks.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> The WOL is for the E6. I could move the HDMI command further down. Or add the delay.
> 
> Thanks.


You don't need the WOL for the E6 if you are controlling with serial.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> You don't need the WOL for the E6 if you are controlling with serial.


Oh yes that's left over from when I was using IP to control the E6. 

I'll remove it thank you.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> In your macro example, I see a WOL command. What device is that intended for? Also, the total delay time from when you send the "Power On" command for the LG, and when you subsequently send the HDMI 2 Input command is only 1 second. The LG boots fairly quickly, but you might consider giving it around 3-5 seconds from the Power On command before sending another command. That could explain a partial code transmit causing a lockup.


Hello:

I have been a little busy with stuff around the house but my iRule implementation seems to be working very well now.

I a have question though. I have both (Amazon's) fireTVstick-wireless and a fireTV-wired and they sometimes drop off the network. When I startup my system, say the next morning, I get an error message ".....Home Network is unavailable.....". I did some research and superficial troubleshooting. It seems that both devices are entering sleep mode.

There is no user accessible command to prevent the devices entering sleep mode-just the menu to alter screensaver behavior.

However I was able to use an ADB command:

[adb shell settings put system sleep_timeout 2147460000].

to alter the sleep settings to prevent sleep (I put mine at 24 hours). This prevented both devices from entering sleep mode and I no longer get this error message after turning off my system for 24 hours or more.

There is another way to prevent this by modifying the settings database but the device needs to be rooted and this is not currently possible with the firmware 5.2.4.0 I believe.

I'm curious...Have you experienced this phenomenon?

Thanks.


----------



## sonoftumble

kirky27 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I have been a little busy with stuff around the house but my iRule implementation seems to be working very well now.
> 
> I a have question though. I have both (Amazon's) fireTVstick-wireless and a fireTV-wired and they sometimes drop off the network. When I startup my system, say the next morning, I get an error message ".....Home Network is unavailable.....". I did some research and superficial troubleshooting. It seems that both devices are entering sleep mode.
> 
> There is no user accessible command to prevent the devices entering sleep mode-just the menu to alter screensaver behavior.
> 
> However I was able to use an ADB command:
> 
> [adb shell settings put system sleep_timeout 2147460000].
> 
> to alter the sleep settings to prevent sleep (I put mine at 24 hours). This prevented both devices from entering sleep mode and I no longer get this error message after turning off my system for 24 hours or more.
> 
> There is another way to prevent this by modifying the settings database but the device needs to be rooted and this is not currently possible with the firmware 5.2.4.0 I believe.
> 
> I'm curious...Have you experienced this phenomenon?
> 
> Thanks.


No, I haven't. I've never seen the error message you are getting. In fact, I just checked again, and although I needed to press the "Initialize Connection" button to get the Fstick out of sleep mode; after about 5-10 seconds my home screen appeared, and all was good.

My stick has a static IP address assigned to it - I don't know if that would make a difference. It shouldn't, but you never know. More puzzling is why the FireTV would also get that error - being that it's hard wired. In my experience it shouldn't matter if they sleep. I have my AppleTV sleep setting set to "Never" which helped with the iRule AppleTV module not waking up the AppleTV, but I've never had a problem getting the stick to wake up.

I would point the finger at something going on with your network. Do you have a managed switch/router with loop protection ( Spanning Tree in Cisco speak ) enabled? Or, maybe the DHCP lease time is knocking them off the network? If you haven't done so, try static IP addresses and see if that clears it up.


----------



## kirky27

sonoftumble said:


> No, I haven't. I've never seen the error message you are getting. In fact, I just checked again, and although I needed to press the "Initialize Connection" button to get the Fstick out of sleep mode; after about 5-10 seconds my home screen appeared, and all was good.
> 
> My stick has a static IP address assigned to it - I don't know if that would make a difference. It shouldn't, but you never know. More puzzling is why the FireTV would also get that error - being that it's hard wired. In my experience it shouldn't matter if they sleep. I have my AppleTV sleep setting set to "Never" which helped with the iRule AppleTV module not waking up the AppleTV, but I've never had a problem getting the stick to wake up.
> 
> I would point the finger at something going on with your network. Do you have a managed switch/router with loop protection ( Spanning Tree in Cisco speak ) enabled? Or, maybe the DHCP lease time is knocking them off the network? If you haven't done so, try static IP addresses and see if that clears it up.


I think it is my network too. I'm going to reexamine my router settings. I made some changes recently but luckily I made a backup before.... So I don't have to start from scratch... Just reload settings.. Well thank you for your suggestion. Always helpful....


----------



## Franin

Wrote an email to irule support today to see if were going to get anymore support. Ive noticed a couple updates on the Apple devices ( there will be many more ) and just want to make sure they have forgotten about us. Also is there is anymore future add ons. Hopefully I get a reply.


----------



## heffneil

I hope you get a response and that it is positive. Something happened here - people ran flat on this product. I still love it and it works great. There are some options I really wish we had - like managing gateways online rather than in the IOS device. We will see what happens but for the most part the remote works very well. I would love some harmony like physical remote but I think that goes against what they were after.


----------



## Franin

heffneil said:


> I hope you get a response and that it is positive. Something happened here - people ran flat on this product. I still love it and it works great. There are some options I really wish we had - like managing gateways online rather than in the IOS device. We will see what happens but for the most part the remote works very well. I would love some harmony like physical remote but I think that goes against what they were after.




I hope so too. Irule is awesome and I hope we still get support. Problem is if they stop supporting us these hardware devices ( iPads etc ) will still get their manufacture software updates which we will then find irule will not be able to function properly because the app hasn't been updated to coincide with the manufacturer software. 

I've even tried Facebook awhile back with no reply.


----------



## 123BigRed

If not iRule is there any options? I've done some reasearch and there doesn't seem like there is any others that are so well integrated (tried roomie remote and it doesn't seem to fit the bill)


----------



## Franin

I received a short reply saying support will still be provided. So that is good news, for now.


----------



## heffneil

Franin said:


> I hope so too. Irule is awesome and I hope we still get support. Problem is if they stop supporting us these hardware devices ( iPads etc ) will still get their manufacture software updates which we will then find irule will not be able to function properly because the app hasn't been updated to coincide with the manufacturer software.
> 
> I've even tried Facebook awhile back with no reply.


So I just realized I never got a response from iRule. Kinda disappointing. I guess I will continue to use it the way it is until something better comes along. I mean I think the interface to develop interfaces leaves a lot to be desired especially when its high resolution and I develop on my 15" macbook. Anyway something here certainly changed product wise and the community either developed what they were looking for all around or people have moved on. I think a lot of the retail products (harmony and what not) have grown in the past few years where iRule seems to be a bit stagnant.


----------



## Franin

heffneil said:


> So I just realized I never got a response from iRule. Kinda disappointing. I guess I will continue to use it the way it is until something better comes along. I mean I think the interface to develop interfaces leaves a lot to be desired especially when its high resolution and I develop on my 15" macbook. Anyway something here certainly changed product wise and the community either developed what they were looking for all around or people have moved on. I think a lot of the retail products (harmony and what not) have grown in the past few years where iRule seems to be a bit stagnant.




I agree, I looked at roomie remote to see how theyre going and they have grown - simple control. I hope irule takes that path.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smoothtlk

If you are looking for a way to control your home devices / theater from an "app" on your phone or tablet, the "master controllers" all do this.
One of the "advantages" is they work on your own local system that you install and are not reliant on the "cloud" service to be available (internet down, or worse case - the provider stops supporting the service).


----------



## noah katz

Is there an irule FAQ somewhere?

Otherwise I'll have to search through 11k posts and/or ask the same questions that have probably already been asked many times.

But let me start with what may be a showstopper - can it control a Lutron RF dimmer?


----------



## Mark Guebert

noah katz said:


> Is there an irule FAQ somewhere?
> 
> Otherwise I'll have to search through 11k posts and/or ask the same questions that have probably already been asked many times.
> 
> But let me start with what may be a showstopper - can it control a Lutron RF dimmer?


Not unless the Lutron has a REST interface


----------



## noah katz

ok thanks


----------



## jjwinterberg

Mark Guebert said:


> Not unless the Lutron has a REST interface




From the iRule website:


http://getirule.com/support/compatible-devices/


look under iP Network enabled devices and you will see:


_ LutronRadio RA2 Main RepeaterNetwork Gateway with username and password_



iRule communicates over WiFi to either gateways that communicate with the target device or directly to network enabled devices.


It looks like if you use the RA2 repeater then you are in business. iRule even has preprogrammed modules that support the Radio RA devices.


----------



## noah katz

I Have a Lutron Maestro, not RA, so I'm out of luck; thanks


----------



## jjwinterberg

noah katz said:


> I Have a Lutron Maestro, not RA, so I'm out of luck; thanks



How are you controlling your Maestro's? I was reading Lutron's webpage and only saw an IR remote control description. I then went to the iRule builder and found Maestro IR commands.


I think that with a iTach Ethernet to IR converter you will be able to control your Maestros. The only issue you are going to have is getting the IR signal from the iTach to be seen by all of your switches/dimmers. You may need multiple IR emitters.


----------



## icanski2

thepainter said:


> UPDATE, finally got it going. Seems to have been a problem with serial commands via my GC-100-06. Swapped with an itach and is now working with the codes found on site. Nothing added (no carriage return).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you end up using a null modem cable? I have two MRC88's for my 8 source 16 zone system and a null cable is definitely needed to connect the two MRC's but my XDT and old XIS100 don't require them.


----------



## danielrg

I was considering using iRule to take a stab at automating my theater room.

I have a few questions:

1) I emailed iRule support with some questions. They never responded. I asked #2 and #3 below.

2) Has anyone been able to "reset" their trial? I did a trial about a year ago but things came up and I couldn't get started really.

3) Can iRule control Lutron SivoiaQS and Grafik Eye QS over a wired QS link using a QSE-CI-NWK-E (Ethernet to QS-Link bridge)? Someone responded saying that a custom iRule device can do this? Can I create devices that are customized i.e. pick the protocol type (like serial or TCP Socket to an IPort) and then send any commands I wish? Do I need professional version of iRule to do this if so?

4) Is iRule still being supported? I read that company is acting weird to iRule customers lately (see #1 above...)

5) Can another solution work if I have a Global Cache GC-100-06 already? I tested it with the "iTest" tool and the GC can send IR codes okay and serial codes to my projector too... (i.e. another solution like Simple Control - or do I have to use their gateway?)

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Vince_B

danielrg said:


> I was considering using iRule to take a stab at automating my theater room.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) I emailed iRule support with some questions. They never responded. I asked #2 and #3 below.
> 
> 2) Has anyone been able to "reset" their trial? I did a trial about a year ago but things came up and I couldn't get started really.
> 
> 3) Can iRule control Lutron SivoiaQS and Grafik Eye QS over a wired QS link using a QSE-CI-NWK-E (Ethernet to QS-Link bridge)? Someone responded saying that a custom iRule device can do this? Can I create devices that are customized i.e. pick the protocol type (like serial or TCP Socket to an IPort) and then send any commands I wish? Do I need professional version of iRule to do this if so?
> 
> 4) Is iRule still being supported? I read that company is acting weird to iRule customers lately (see #1 above...)
> 
> 5) Can another solution work if I have a Global Cache GC-100-06 already? I tested it with the "iTest" tool and the GC can send IR codes okay and serial codes to my projector too... (i.e. another solution like Simple Control - or do I have to use their gateway?)
> 
> Thanks for any help!


1. See answer 4. 

2. I doubt it, same answer as above. 

3. If it's a tcp, ir, or serial then yes you can make your own or customize existing. This generally works really well. 

4. No. They sold the company and the new co developed the product as a dealer product and basically is ignoring irule. I'm having issues with commands being ignored in global macros and it's pretty annoying and yeah there's no support. 

5. Global cache works great. Gc100 will only let you control it with one device at a time, it's tcp session based. The itachs work really well though. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## danielrg

Vince_B said:


> 1. See answer 4.
> 
> 2. I doubt it, same answer as above.
> 
> 3. If it's a tcp, ir, or serial then yes you can make your own or customize existing. This generally works really well.
> 
> 4. No. They sold the company and the new co developed the product as a dealer product and basically is ignoring irule. I'm having issues with commands being ignored in global macros and it's pretty annoying and yeah there's no support.
> 
> 5. Global cache works great. Gc100 will only let you control it with one device at a time, it's tcp session based. The itachs work really well though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thanks so much! For #5 , I assume several solutions work with the Global Cache stuff? Like I don't have to go with iRule if I have GC products? I know "Simple Connect" product has their own line of bridges and stuff, but do they also work with Global Cache?

In everyone's opinion, is it worth $50 to go down the iRule route, or is there another popular and fairly easy to use solution?

I'm controlling the following. The Lutron stuff is the reason I asked #3: 

Sony VPL-HW55ES with Serial (through GC-100-06)
Oppo BRP-103D (network or IR, prefer network)
Marantz SR7009 (network or IR, again prefer network)
Onkyo DX-C390 6 disk changer (IR through GC-100-06)
Roku 3 (Network)
Lutron Sivoia QS wired shade (using Lutron QSE-CI-NWK-E Network (telnet) to QS-Link bridge)
Lutron Grafik Eye QS wired (using Lutron QSE-CI-NWK-E Network (telnet) to QS-Link bridge)

Later:
Roku 2 XS (network)
Sony BluRay Player (Network?)
Sony DVD player (IR), and 
Sony xbr43x800d LCD TV (network)
An old VCR (IR - if I can figure out the codes...)


----------



## wnl

danielrg said:


> Thanks so much! For #5 , I assume several solutions work with the Global Cache stuff? Like I don't have to go with iRule if I have GC products? I know "Simple Connect" product has their own line of bridges and stuff, but do they also work with Global Cache?


That's correct. A GC just provides a way to access IR or serial devices over the local network. The protocol is not proprietary.



> In everyone's opinion, is it worth $50 to go down the iRule route, or is there another popular and fairly easy to use solution?


If there is another comparable product I would like to know about it.

At this point there is a risk that you will spend that $50 only to have the builder wesite disappear. At that point iRule itself would continue to function (until the app becomes incompatible with newer releases of AndroidOS or iOS), but you would not be able to change anything. You will have to decide for yourself if functionality today is worth the risk.



> I'm controlling the following. The Lutron stuff is the reason I asked #3:
> 
> Sony VPL-HW55ES with Serial (through GC-100-06)
> Oppo BRP-103D (network or IR, prefer network)
> Marantz SR7009 (network or IR, again prefer network)
> Onkyo DX-C390 6 disk changer (IR through GC-100-06)
> Roku 3 (Network)
> Lutron Sivoia QS wired shade (using Lutron QSE-CI-NWK-E Network (telnet) to QS-Link bridge)
> Lutron Grafik Eye QS wired (using Lutron QSE-CI-NWK-E Network (telnet) to QS-Link bridge)


Looking in the iRule library I see drivers for the Sivoia shade (both RS232 and IP), and the graphic eye. Hard to tell if they work in your particular environment, but there's quite a few Lutron drivers in the list.

I have a BP-103, but control it over a serial connection.

You also mentioned the possibility for sony bluray and dvd players. One difficulty I have found with some of the Sony players is that there is no discrete on/off, just a "power toggle" command. This can be frustrating when putting together more complex functionality.


----------



## smoothtlk

wnl said:


> If there is another comparable product I would like to know about it.
> 
> At this point there is a risk that you will spend that $50 only to have the builder wesite disappear. At that point iRule itself would continue to function (until the app becomes incompatible with newer releases of AndroidOS or iOS), but you would not be able to change anything. You will have to decide for yourself if functionality today is worth the risk.


I guess the question is what is comparable...
There are several solutions that do more, but certainly cost more.
I call them "Master Controllers" to differentiate them from "hubs" as they do different tasks than a hub with some overlap.

Homeseer, CQC and Allonis's myServer essentially connect to different hardware / software devices and apps and consolidate data and services together into one eco-system of rules and configurable user interfaces. Which is kinda what iRule does.

The difference is that these three go way beyond what iRule does. And all three are actively supported.

If I can answer any myServer questions - let me know via PM, or post.


----------



## wnl

smoothtlk said:


> I guess the question is what is comparable...
> There are several solutions that do more, but certainly cost more.
> I call them "Master Controllers" to differentiate them from "hubs" as they do different tasks than a hub with some overlap.
> 
> Homeseer, CQC and Allonis's myServer essentially connect to different hardware / software devices and apps and consolidate data and services together into one eco-system of rules and configurable user interfaces. Which is kinda what iRule does.


Good list! I would also add SimpleControl, which (apparently) is what Roomie has turned in to.

Looks like CQC and Allonis use a local server which requires Windows. For me personally that's a huge roadblock, since I don't have one and don't want to maintain and support one. What I like about iRule is its serverless architecture: the handheld units (phone/tablet) talk directly to the devices. Of course this can have disadvantages, too, depending on what you want to do with the product

I think SimpleControl is serverless. They have a hub product but it isn't required to use the app. Homeseer does require a central controller (from what I can tell), but it appears to be available as a standalone box as well as on Windows, Mac, and Linux.


----------



## smoothtlk

The central architecture module is more advanced than the UI talking directly to the device like iRule requires.
It opens up many capabilities.

ie: your tablet / phone may not be in the house...something needs to turn on the hot tub and warm it up before you get home. The server's automation rule can do that.

iRule is essentially a remote control...it's not an automation system.

The Master Controllers are both a remote control (using your smartphone or tablet or desktop pc) AND an automation system.

myServer is also available as is Homeseer on prebuilt boxes that we call "Controllers".
The most advanced versions of the three software company's products do run on Windows as it takes advantage of the billions of development dollars that went into that.
Baser versions of Homeseer are available to run on a Raspberry Pi type device that is closer to the more limited capabilities of a "hub".

As far as "maintain"...at least with myServer's controllers, there is no required maintenance. Once it is configured for your needs, if your needs don't change, it just runs. You don't need to know it is Windows.

Since most of the time the system is running at CPU idle, it doesn't consume much energy waiting for and event to occur.


----------



## danielrg

wnl said:


> Good list! I would also add SimpleControl, which (apparently) is what Roomie has turned in to.


Heh. When I said "Simple Connect" in my previous post I actually meant SimpleControl. Seems this is the most direct competitor to iRule... but with their own line of bridges didn't know if they worked well with Global Cache. Probably is fine...


----------



## danielrg

smoothtlk said:


> The central architecture module is more advanced than the UI talking directly to the device like iRule requires.
> It opens up many capabilities.
> 
> ie: your tablet / phone may not be in the house...something needs to turn on the hot tub and warm it up before you get home. The server's automation rule can do that.
> 
> iRule is essentially a remote control...it's not an automation system.
> 
> The Master Controllers are both a remote control (using your smartphone or tablet or desktop pc) AND an automation system.
> 
> myServer is also available as is Homeseer on prebuilt boxes that we call "Controllers".
> The most advanced versions of the three software company's products do run on Windows as it takes advantage of the billions of development dollars that went into that.
> Baser versions of Homeseer are available to run on a Raspberry Pi type device that is closer to the more limited capabilities of a "hub".
> 
> As far as "maintain"...at least with myServer's controllers, there is no required maintenance. Once it is configured for your needs, if your needs don't change, it just runs. You don't need to know it is Windows.
> 
> Since most of the time the system is running at CPU idle, it doesn't consume much energy waiting for and event to occur.


Thanks much for the clarifications, that provides great context. I think it might be natural to start with a remote control solution to learn things, then move on to having a central controller. But I could just dive in all the way too, either way could work. I was looking at Control4 too, but they seem to be pricey and work through contractors almost exclusively. Something more accessible to home user is more my cup of tea, being a very technical person myself.


----------



## smoothtlk

danielrg said:


> Thanks much for the clarifications, that provides great context. I think it might be natural to start with a remote control solution to learn things, then move on to having a central controller. But I could just dive in all the way too, either way could work. I was looking at Control4 too, but they seem to be pricey and work through contractors almost exclusively. Something more accessible to home user is more my cup of tea, being a very technical person myself.



What you could also do is install the software which provides a free 30 day demo. Fully functional. If you decide it's for you, just purchase the licenses and enjoy for ever!
We started here on AVSForum years ago and still love home theater and automation. We cater to both the DIY'r as well as dealer installations. We do our own installs in Michigan too.


----------



## Franin

Hi all 
I'm curious if any are you are having issues with the Apple TV Module? Just to clear first, the firmware / software is up to date in the iPad mini 3 and Apple tv's. 
What's happening is the Apple TV at first is pairing with irule ( you type the code in, no issues ) but after a few minutes the connection drops between the two. Though the Apple TV still shows it's paired but irule gateway shows the Apple Ip is now red, no connection . I've tried two AT4 And one AT3 all having the same issue. I've even gone to the length of resetting each of the ATV's back to factory default but still with the same issue.
I've even tried the Apple TV App ( the one supplied by Apple ) and it didn't drop out when watching a movie ( that's pairing the Apple TV App whilst watching a movie ). But I will say, it shows offline ( on the ATV App ) when trying to select the ATV's later on when trying to turn on. This has got me buggered. I contacted support they told me it's in the name ( iOS settings ) of my iPad assuming I had the character ' in the name, which I never had ( FRANKS HT ). Never had this issue before. I haven't changed anything on my router ( network ), it runs all my GC perfectly and no issues going onto the internet. I run my movie rentals via the Apple TV via home sharing. The MacBook Air stores the rentals and everything is run via ethernet through the router. Just in case anyone asks the MacBook Air doesn't have an Ethernet plug. That's done via those USB - Ethernet modules, never had an issue with this setup before. 
To get around this at the moment I'm using the ATV 4 Bluetooth remote. 

Sorry for the long post I tried to add everything in just in case you need to ask some questions. 

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Franin

Hi all 
I'm curious if any are you are having issues with the Apple TV Module? Just to clear first, the firmware / software is up to date in the iPad mini 3 and Apple tv's. 
What's happening is the Apple TV at first is pairing with irule ( you type the code in, no issues ) but after a few minutes the connection drops between the two. Though the Apple TV still shows it's paired but irule gateway shows the Apple Ip is now red, no connection . I've tried two AT4 And one AT3 all having the same issue. I've even gone to the length of resetting each of the ATV's back to factory default but still with the same issue.
I've even tried the Apple TV App ( the one supplied by Apple ) and it didn't drop out when watching a movie ( that's pairing the Apple TV App whilst watching a movie ). But I will say, it shows offline ( on the ATV App ) when trying to select the ATV's later on when trying to turn on. This has got me buggered. I contacted support they told me it's in the name ( iOS settings ) of my iPad assuming I had the character ' in the name, which I never had ( FRANKS HT ). Never had this issue before. I haven't changed anything on my router ( network ), it runs all my GC perfectly and no issues going onto the internet. I run my movie rentals via the Apple TV via home sharing. The MacBook Air stores the rentals and everything is run via ethernet through the router. Just in case anyone asks the MacBook Air doesn't have an Ethernet plug. That's done via those USB - Ethernet modules, never had an issue with this setup before. 
To get around this at the moment I'm using the ATV 4 Bluetooth remote. 

Sorry for the long post I tried to add everything in just in case you need to ask some questions. 

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## wkearney99

Franin said:


> Any help will be much appreciated.


Reboot your router and see if that makes any difference.

Then consider using an mDNS or Bonjour browser to see what's being handled 'behind the scenes' for the dynamic name lookups these use. It's possible something on your network is misconfigured and getting in the way of the mDNS network data.


----------



## Franin

wkearney99 said:


> Reboot your router and see if that makes any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Then consider using an mDNS or Bonjour browser to see what's being handled 'behind the scenes' for the dynamic name lookups these use. It's possible something on your network is misconfigured and getting in the way of the mDNS network data.




Thanks wkearney99, I'll give that a go.


----------



## Franin

wkearney99 said:


> Reboot your router and see if that makes any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Then consider using an mDNS or Bonjour browser to see what's being handled 'behind the scenes' for the dynamic name lookups these use. It's possible something on your network is misconfigured and getting in the way of the mDNS network data.




Reboot router back to factory default , paired up this morning looked promising. Came back tonight and gateway had issues picking it up again. Everything else, fine.

This has got me beat.


----------



## wkearney99

If it worked after rebooting your router... and then stopped working... one has to wonder if it's the router having problems.

The way mDNS works is 'fragile' at best. 

That and how networks can be configured can also be quite wildly different. Especially if there's a ton of devices, traffic or other interference involved.

Start simple, scale back to as few devices as possible and see at what point things 'stop working' reliably.


----------



## Franin

wkearney99 said:


> If it worked after rebooting your router... and then stopped working... one has to wonder if it's the router having problems.
> 
> 
> 
> The way mDNS works is 'fragile' at best.
> 
> 
> 
> That and how networks can be configured can also be quite wildly different. Especially if there's a ton of devices, traffic or other interference involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Start simple, scale back to as few devices as possible and see at what point things 'stop working' reliably.




Thanks for your reply. I'm starting to work backwards and remove some devices from the router too see if they cause the issue.


----------



## wkearney99

Franin said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm starting to work backwards and remove some devices from the router too see if they cause the issue.


That's a good plan. There are way too many variables to try and diagnose them, especially not here in a thread intended for another product.

My suggestion would be to investigate your particular router make/model AND firmware version and see if there are any known issues with it. Not just mDNS, but anything that might involve problems with multicast networking and dynamic device lookups and naming. Some routers do a worse job than others, but there's too many to try and figure it out in this thread.


----------



## Franin

wkearney99 said:


> That's a good plan. There are way too many variables to try and diagnose them, especially not here in a thread intended for another product.
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion would be to investigate your particular router make/model AND firmware version and see if there are any known issues with it. Not just mDNS, but anything that might involve problems with multicast networking and dynamic device lookups and naming. Some routers do a worse job than others, but there's too many to try and figure it out in this thread.




Thank you for your help


----------



## eatenbacktolife

Franin said:


> Hi all
> I'm curious if any are you are having issues with the Apple TV Module? Just to clear first, the firmware / software is up to date in the iPad mini 3 and Apple tv's.
> What's happening is the Apple TV at first is pairing with irule ( you type the code in, no issues ) but after a few minutes the connection drops between the two. Though the Apple TV still shows it's paired but irule gateway shows the Apple Ip is now red, no connection . I've tried two AT4 And one AT3 all having the same issue. I've even gone to the length of resetting each of the ATV's back to factory default but still with the same issue.
> I've even tried the Apple TV App ( the one supplied by Apple ) and it didn't drop out when watching a movie ( that's pairing the Apple TV App whilst watching a movie ). But I will say, it shows offline ( on the ATV App ) when trying to select the ATV's later on when trying to turn on. This has got me buggered. I contacted support they told me it's in the name ( iOS settings ) of my iPad assuming I had the character ' in the name, which I never had ( FRANKS HT ). Never had this issue before. I haven't changed anything on my router ( network ), it runs all my GC perfectly and no issues going onto the internet. I run my movie rentals via the Apple TV via home sharing. The MacBook Air stores the rentals and everything is run via ethernet through the router. Just in case anyone asks the MacBook Air doesn't have an Ethernet plug. That's done via those USB - Ethernet modules, never had an issue with this setup before.
> To get around this at the moment I'm using the ATV 4 Bluetooth remote.
> 
> Sorry for the long post I tried to add everything in just in case you need to ask some questions.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated.




Are you using static IP or DHCP on the Apple TV? What about other devices? It sounds like duplicate IP assigned to device. I would unplug the Apple TV and see if you can still ping a device at that IP. Or you have two DHCP servers causing havoc on your network, which I have seen countless times. What's your network layout look like?


----------



## Franin

eatenbacktolife said:


> Are you using static IP or DHCP on the Apple TV? What about other devices? It sounds like duplicate IP assigned to device. I would unplug the Apple TV and see if you can still ping a device at that IP. Or you have two DHCP servers causing havoc on your network, which I have seen countless times. What's your network layout look like?




Thanks for your help, very much appreciated. I found the problem it was the Ethernet cable. I changed it and now it works fine no issue. Too be honest I didn't even think about the Ethernet cable in the beginning. I guess sometimes it's the simple things that we miss.


----------



## J20052

ben1492 said:


> Thanks...I just tried to PM dlbeck, but I don't have enough posts on the forum to PM yet (9 shy). I may try to fix that this evening if I can find enough of value to add to the forum. Not that I'm new to this, but my setup is hardly as involved as some that I have seen on this forum (said with much envy).


I too am unable to PM dlbeck as I just joined this forum. I would pay for the ability to use Alexa with iRule. I hope someone can provide some info other than the suggested PM approach.

Thanks


----------



## DougUSMC

J20052 said:


> I too am unable to PM dlbeck as I just joined this forum. I would pay for the ability to use Alexa with iRule. I hope someone can provide some info other than the suggested PM approach.
> 
> Thanks


I'm pretty sure @BrolicBeast is doing this in his Beast Unleashed. He might even have a video walking you through the setup...


----------



## mpg7321

So with iRule eing pretty much done. What have you guys been looking at for replacement?


----------



## Franin

mpg7321 said:


> So with iRule eing pretty much done. What have you guys been looking at for replacement?




At the moment I'm in the middle of learning Kramer Control. But too be honest for what i need it for it's a bit too much. I've subscribed to Simple control which is doing the job fine for me. Tried to go to Control 4 but I will pass.

I love the idea of designing my own remote but cannot seem to find anything that doesn't cost $$$ which requires buying a controller ( the brains ). I have a number of itach GC serial and prefer to stick with them.


----------



## sonoftumble

mpg7321 said:


> So with iRule eing pretty much done. What have you guys been looking at for replacement?


The fat lady hasn't starting singing for iRule and On Controls - yet. They're simply not going to add features to the app or builder. They will still make certain that if a change in iOS breaks the app, they will fix it. Their tech support still responds - at least of the On Controls side. Obviously, Kramer is their focus, but they still support iRule.

SimpleControl is a good alternative for residential projects - as long as their canned modules work with your equipment. Kramer Controls is better for commercial jobs and definitely overkill for most residential applications.

That's about it. With all the stuff going on with Home Kit, Google, and Alexis, etc. you won't need iRule and others much longer.


----------



## DougUSMC

sonoftumble said:


> The fat lady hasn't starting singing for iRule and On Controls - yet. They're simply not going to add features to the app or builder. They will still make certain that if a change in iOS breaks the app, they will fix it. Their tech support still responds - at least of the On Controls side. Obviously, Kramer is their focus, but they still support iRule.
> 
> SimpleControl is a good alternative for residential projects - as long as their canned modules work with your equipment. Kramer Controls is better for commercial jobs and definitely overkill for most residential applications.
> 
> That's about it. With all the stuff going on with Home Kit, Google, and Alexis, etc. you won't need iRule and others much longer.


I'm still using mine, but have definitely passed on a couple of new projects that would've expanded its use. I'll keep playing with it, but nothing that requires any additional investment.

Can you expand on what you were alluding to with reference to HomeKit, Google, and Alexis?


----------



## mpg7321

sonoftumble said:


> The fat lady hasn't starting singing for iRule and On Controls - yet. They're simply not going to add features to the app or builder. They will still make certain that if a change in iOS breaks the app, they will fix it. Their tech support still responds - at least of the On Controls side. Obviously, Kramer is their focus, but they still support iRule.
> 
> SimpleControl is a good alternative for residential projects - as long as their canned modules work with your equipment. Kramer Controls is better for commercial jobs and definitely overkill for most residential applications.
> 
> That's about it. With all the stuff going on with Home Kit, Google, and Alexis, etc. you won't need iRule and others much longer.


I guess the true sign will be if they patch iRule with the next IOS update, if its even need to be patched. Still the writing is on the wall. Its only a matter of time before it will be obsolete/broken.


----------



## sonoftumble

DougUSMC said:


> I'm still using mine, but have definitely passed on a couple of new projects that would've expanded its use. I'll keep playing with it, but nothing that requires any additional investment.
> 
> Can you expand on what you were alluding to with reference to HomeKit, Google, and Alexis?


I'm still using On Controls for projects that are commercial venues and prototyping control systems for certain manufacturers. The future of control systems such as Crestron, RTI, Control4, On Controls, Kramer, etc. will be custom coding for products and/or commercial installations- i.e. sports bars, bowling alleys, stadiums, etc.

Apple, Google and Amazon are vying for control of the smart or connected home. Eventually you will tell your digital assistant ( Alexis, Echo,& Apple new gadget ) to turn off the lights, start the oven, turn up the volume on the surround sound, play-stop-pause a movie.


----------



## DougUSMC

sonoftumble said:


> Apple, Google and Amazon are vying for control of the smart or connected home. Eventually you will tell your digital assistant ( Alexis, Echo,& Apple new gadget ) to turn off the lights, start the oven, turn up the volume on the surround sound, play-stop-pause a movie.


Oh, I dig that, we just checked out a fridge that has a camera inside, so you can check out what you need by looking in while you're at the grocery store!! 

I just don't see how anything those guys are doing will help me with my existing projector, amps, flat panels, etc. You know: basically everything Kodi handles now. IMO, the real cool part isn't even iRule, it's the GlobalCache Media Converters...


----------



## Franin

mpg7321 said:


> I guess the true sign will be if they patch iRule with the next IOS update, if its even need to be patched. Still the writing is on the wall. Its only a matter of time before it will be obsolete/broken.




As I spoke to a guy at Kramer irule is pushed aside for Kramer Control ( they're not even interested in irule anymore, don't blame them. I mean there is no subscriptions to irule to even keep it alive it was just a one off payment). They might release a patch for the app to work but for how long. They're main focus know is Control.


----------



## heffneil

How much is Kramers tool and is it similar to oncontrols irule? It's a shame that the good apps aren't being supported. I lost my Home Automation app. Very very sad and there's nothing like it. For some reason these guys couldn't monetize these products. I would have paid a subscription for the product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franin

heffneil said:


> How much is Kramers tool and is it similar to oncontrols irule? It's a shame that the good apps aren't being supported. I lost my Home Automation app. Very very sad and there's nothing like it. For some reason these guys couldn't monetize these products. I would have paid a subscription for the product.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Kramer Control will require you to purchase a controller similar to what Control 4 does. Not sure how much it's in the US but over here in AUS I was quoted $1199. 
You will need to pass there module courses as well ( I only want to program my HT !! ) 

I'm going to pass on it and see what else comes up in the future. For now I've subscribed to simple control until something else presents itself that is similar too irule but with a subscription so I know their is a future.


----------



## heffneil

Franin said:


> Kramer Control will require you to purchase a controller similar to what Control 4 does. Not sure how much it's in the US but over here in AUS I was quoted $1199.
> You will need to pass there module courses as well ( I only want to program my HT !! )
> 
> I'm going to pass on it and see what else comes up in the future. For now I've subscribed to simple control until something else presents itself that is similar too irule but with a subscription so I know their is a future.




Yeah I could buy bitwise wholesale but didn't want to go appliance. It seems like harmony is a little better but I have a complex setup with four tvs in one room so I have not many options other than irule. It's worked quite well but for all my other rooms it's too bulky and as I replace tvs I just gave up. I quite like the talking remote form Xfinity and it's rf for the cable box itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpg7321

I two made the jump to simple control. It does most of what I need it to do. Still looking at HomeSeer, thinking that may be my best bet. A bit more pricey then I would like but seems to be the same or a small step up the iRule.


----------



## heffneil

mpg7321 said:


> I two made the jump to simple control. It does most of what I need it to do. Still looking at HomeSeer, thinking that may be my best bet. A bit more pricey then I would like but seems to be the same or a small step up the iRule.



I looked at simple control and it looked pretty pigeon holed to me without a lot of flexibility in terms of layout and design. 

How does homeseer work with itachs and layout. I assume with homeseer you have to use a windows machine to program?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franin

heffneil said:


> I looked at simple control and it looked pretty pigeon holed to me without a lot of flexibility in terms of layout and design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I agree 100%. That's the let down.


----------



## mpg7321

Things I like about Simpe Control. It was cheep. It cost me like $8.00 to start. Buy the app and pay for one month. It was fast and easy to set up. Like the EPG. Like the fact you can bring up my DirecTV DVR list with in the remote and play from the list. Like KODI library integration. Like the Hue integration, works well. Custom buttons are easy to add.

Things I don't like is the size of every thing. On an iPad min Gen 4, text is kinda small and hard to read. Lack of customization is less then desirable. Kinda a pain to add your own custom device. Even bigger pain to load your own custom layout. With that being said my friend is bata testing the next release where they have a whole new look to the remote.

With all being said I think this will be a stepping stone. I didn't want to wait for an IOS update to break iRule and then have to rush to find some thing new.


----------



## Franin

mpg7321 said:


> Things I like about Simpe Control. It was cheep. It cost me like $8.00 to start. Buy the app and pay for one month. It was fast and easy to set up. Like the EPG. Like the fact you can bring up my DirecTV DVR list with in the remote and play from the list. Like KODI library integration. Like the Hue integration, works well. Custom buttons are easy to add.
> 
> 
> 
> Things I don't like is the size of every thing. On an iPad min Gen 4, text is kinda small and hard to read. Lack of customization is less then desirable. Kinda a pain to add your own custom device. Even bigger pain to load your own custom layout. With that being said my friend is bata testing the next release where they have a whole new look to the remote.
> 
> 
> 
> With all being said I think this will be a stepping stone. I didn't want to wait for an IOS update to break iRule and then have to rush to find some thing new.




Apart from the layout and design which is a bit of a let down it's not too bad it has my system up and running in no time. When you think about it we should be watching the movie not the remote lol

There is a pro to it too though it you have forgotten to assign a button or forgotten a button all together you can do it on the fly without having to turn on your computer and sync it. 

But I will keep an eye out for something else in the future. Who knows simple Remote my move to the next step and allow for users to have full control like irule.


----------



## SJHT

I know Kramer is not enhancing iRule, but it still works fine for my needs. What is the issue with iRule or are folks just thinking about what is next? SJ


----------



## mpg7321

As of right now iRule is still up and running and should continue to work for the immediate future. My concern is will it be updated, if needed for the next IOS/Android update. We know now that they have no plans for expanding iRule and they are not making any more money from it, that at some point it will just go away. My question is how long will the builder be kept operational. Once that is gone, its pretty much over.  The fat lady may not be signing yet but she certainly getting warmed up.


----------



## Killroy

Someone needs to figure out how to port the builder offline just in case we lose the online one.


----------



## Bulldogger

Franin said:


> Kramer Control will require you to purchase a controller similar to what Control 4 does. Not sure how much it's in the US but over here in AUS I was quoted $1199.
> You will need to pass there module courses as well ( I only want to program my HT !! )
> 
> I'm going to pass on it and see what else comes up in the future. For now I've subscribed to simple control until something else presents itself that is similar too irule but with a subscription so I know their is a future.


 Like this controller http://www.kramerav.dk/products/model.asp?pid=1698 ? I see them for about $600 U.S. With 4 RS232 ports 4 IR ports and eight relay contact closures and IR learning funciton, that's a reasonable price. Is this all you need, the controller, software and an Ipad? Of course you have to learn how to program the thing.


----------



## Franin

Bulldogger said:


> Like this controller http://www.kramerav.dk/products/model.asp?pid=1698 ? I see them for about $600 U.S. With 4 RS232 ports 4 IR ports and eight relay contact closures, that's a reasonable price. Is this all you need, the controller, software and an Ipad? Of course you have to learn how to program the thing.




Actually this one here 

https://www.kramerav.com/Product/SL-280


----------



## Bulldogger

Franin said:


> Actually this one here
> 
> https://www.kramerav.com/Product/SL-280


 Is this just one with more ports? I think the SL-12 would work well for me. Yeah the SL-280 is the price you stated! I guess, you could hook it SL-280 up to the entire house instead of just your theater. 
http://www.markertek.com/product/kr-sl-280/kramer-sl-280-32-port-s1-smart-controller http://www.markertek.com/product/kr-sl-12/kramer-sl-12-master-room-controller

Do you just sign up to get the modules courses?


----------



## Franin

Bulldogger said:


> Is this just one with more ports? I think the SL-12 would work well for me. Yeah the SL-280 is the price you stated! I guess, you could hook it SL-280 up to the entire house instead of just your theater.
> 
> http://www.markertek.com/product/kr-sl-280/kramer-sl-280-32-port-s1-smart-controller




Going through the modules and speaking to Kramer they have told me the SL-280 is the one that is needed too work.


----------



## mdavej

Doesn't it bother you guys to continue to patronize the company that bought iRule for the sole purpose of gutting and killing it? I think I would take my business elsewhere.


----------



## osupike99

So.... Do you guys have a product that no longer works to call it dead? I understand that there is no further development but the product still works. That's like saying that a car, for which parts are no longer made, is a car that doesn't work.


----------



## SJHT

I'm fine with the current offering. Speculation on a few individuals on what might happen. One person has only posted about iRule's demise on this forum since joining. Nothing inferred by this, but even new components can use Hex, IP, serial, etc. that doesn't require a new component to be added to their database. I frankly will use until the future is clear for this product (or broken) and then switch. I even used pronto for awhile after the company officially left the business. Oh well, I also live in CA and don't have earthquake insurance.... SJ


----------



## heffneil

I agree irule works. The functions never really worked or made sense to me but as a whole it works. I wish the interface to create the pages worked a little smoother. Long term though I think the concern is iOS support down the road. It may stop working all together. Perhaps they will go like sagetv and open source the thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wnl

mdavej said:


> Doesn't it bother you guys to continue to patronize the company that bought iRule for the sole purpose of gutting and killing it? I think I would take my business elsewhere.


Patronize in what way? The licenses are perpetual and a one-time cost. We aren't paying the new company any money, so in what way are we providing them a benefit or a profit? What "business" is there to take elsewhere? If I didn't already have the license I would not buy it at this point. But since I already have one and am generally happy with what I have, I will continue to use it.


----------



## mdavej

wnl said:


> Patronize in what way? The licenses are perpetual and a one-time cost. We aren't paying the new company any money, so in what way are we providing them a benefit or a profit? What "business" is there to take elsewhere? If I didn't already have the license I would not buy it at this point. But since I already have one and am generally happy with what I have, I will continue to use it.


I'm talking about folks who are considering replacing iRule and Global Cache hardware with Kramer software and hardware. I wouldn't give them any new business myself.


----------



## DougUSMC

mdavej said:


> I'm talking about folks who are considering replacing iRule and Global Cache hardware with Kramer software and hardware. I wouldn't give them any new business myself.


I agree with you. I understand what you guys are saying, but I'm a good ways into my iRule deployment, and not about to give up on my DIY HA dreams. The question is to check out Kramer's new solution (continue to patronize them), or quit and try something else, from a completely new manufacturer. 

TBH, I'm on the fence right now...

Angel on the right shoulder: iRule made a great product, and they really met/exceeded all of your needs for the HT and whole house! Companies merging/selling/moving on is just part of business, and you can't hold this against them. But my BIG takeaway: I've been using their stuff for 3-4 years, SO for "big expensive remotes" they're kinda' the standard now. I've spent MORE on lesser products, and not gotten this much time/use/enjoyment out of them.

Devil on the left shoulder: Screw those guys. You've bought the Pro license and 4-5 modules. They should support your remote for as long as you want to use it.


I know it reads like I'm more on the Angel's side right now, but I'm pretty evenly divided...


----------



## jjwinterberg

DougUSMC said:


> I agree with you. I understand what you guys are saying, but I'm a good ways into my iRule deployment, and not about to give up on my DIY HA dreams. The question is to check out Kramer's new solution (continue to patronize them), or quit and try something else, from a completely new manufacturer.
> 
> TBH, I'm on the fence right now...
> 
> Angel on the right shoulder: iRule made a great product, and they really met/exceeded all of your needs for the HT and whole house! Companies merging/selling/moving on is just part of business, and you can't hold this against them. But my BIG takeaway: I've been using their stuff for 3-4 years, SO for "big expensive remotes" they're kinda' the standard now. I've spent MORE on lesser products, and not gotten this much time/use/enjoyment out of them.
> 
> Devil on the left shoulder: Screw those guys. You've bought the Pro license and 4-5 modules. They should support your remote for as long as you want to use it.
> 
> 
> I know it reads like I'm more on the Angel's side right now, but I'm pretty evenly divided...



I'm looking over your right shoulder. I think iRule has been great. Even now my remote works fine and I'm able to update it no problem. I agree that the next OS update may change my mind but I'm giving iRule/Kramer the benefit of the doubt.


I also think that the real problem with iRule was their business model. I think that it's too tough to keep quality on-going support without some continuous revenue stream. Sure if programmable universal remotes were ubiquitous and there was a constant stream of new customers then maybe their one time license would work but in reality I think that we are a limited market. An annual subscription might have been workable.


Just my $0.02


----------



## 24Changer

jjwinterberg said:


> I'm looking over your right shoulder. I think iRule has been great. Even now my remote works fine and I'm able to update it no problem. I agree that the next OS update may change my mind but I'm giving iRule/Kramer the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> 
> I also think that the real problem with iRule was their business model. I think that it's too tough to keep quality on-going support without some continuous revenue stream. Sure if programmable universal remotes were ubiquitous and there was a constant stream of new customers then maybe their one time license would work but in reality I think that we are a limited market. An annual subscription might have been workable.
> 
> 
> Just my $0.02



I would agree. I would have paid a small annual fee, I think it was great product for what it was and the DIY crowd. As far as the OS update, don't update your device, I am not going to take the chance of an OS update screwing things. I also have a dedicated ipad that runs my system and that is all I use it for so I am not concerned about apps not working and the device not being current.. It works great right now I'm not messing with it.


----------



## mborner

*Anybody using Tivo?*

Hi, I'm trying to set up a Tivo T6 DVR and I'm only finding one set of ir codes in the database. Unfortunately, the code set is missing a few codes. I can't find the code for "on demand" or "menu" and also the command "Tivo" (the big Tivo button at the top of every Tivo remote. 
Thanks.


----------



## heffneil

jjwinterberg said:


> I'm looking over your right shoulder. I think iRule has been great. Even now my remote works fine and I'm able to update it no problem. I agree that the next OS update may change my mind but I'm giving iRule/Kramer the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> 
> I also think that the real problem with iRule was their business model. I think that it's too tough to keep quality on-going support without some continuous revenue stream. Sure if programmable universal remotes were ubiquitous and there was a constant stream of new customers then maybe their one time license would work but in reality I think that we are a limited market. An annual subscription might have been workable.
> 
> 
> Just my $0.02


I agree there wasn't a revenue stream. I know for instance I have used a product like 1password which wasn't cheap in terms of other app pricing and at every new revision 2.x to 3.x they have an upgrade fee. Of course I am getting greater features with that expense so it is a win-win and we get continue development. This product didn't have it but if better skills and programming capabilities came along with a new version I would re-up but not idea what might happen and doesn't look positive.


----------



## razevents

So what's the next gen of the iRule concept? Harmony too simple, iRule will eventually dry up and it's other end of spectrum for level of complication. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wnl

mdavej said:


> I'm talking about folks who are considering replacing iRule and Global Cache hardware with Kramer software and hardware. I wouldn't give them any new business myself.


Okay, gotcha! I misunderstood your comments. Thanks for clarifying.

If Kramer requires me to buy a proprietary and expensive controller then that's a definite "no" for me.


----------



## Bulldogger

Franin said:


> Going through the modules and speaking to Kramer they have told me the SL-280 is the one that is needed too work.


 I contacted them. The Sl-240 is the minimum needed. You may have a larger system and need the SL-280. SL-240 retails for $900 but can be found on internet at lower price.


----------



## Bulldogger

wnl said:


> Okay, gotcha! I misunderstood your comments. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> If Kramer requires me to buy a proprietary and expensive controller then that's a definite "no" for me.


 Using the SL-240 and getting 4 RS232, and 4 IR, as well as 4 relay controls is cheaper than going the Global Cache route if you need more than 2 RS232 outputs like I do.


----------



## wnl

Bulldogger said:


> Using the SL-240 and getting 4 RS232, and 4 IR, as well as 4 relay controls is cheaper than going the Global Cache route if you need more than 2 RS232 outputs like I do.


I needed 4 RS232 outputs. Fortunately I had a linux server sitting in the corner doing nothing, and a 4-port USB serial hub left over from my previous automation setup. Linux _socat_ makes a perfectly usable converter.

From what I can determine the SL-240 isn't cheap.

Doing a quick bit of research it seems to me that two GC-100-12 units (for a total of 4 serial outputs, 6 relay controls, and 12 IR outputs) is still less than a SL-240, and they can be used with anything that communicates over TCP.


----------



## jjwinterberg

wnl said:


> I needed 4 RS232 outputs. Fortunately I had a linux server sitting in the corner doing nothing, and a 4-port USB serial hub left over from my previous automation setup. Linux _socat_ makes a perfectly usable converter.
> 
> From what I can determine the SL-240 isn't cheap.
> 
> Doing a quick bit of research it seems to me that two GC-100-12 units (for a total of 4 serial outputs, 6 relay controls, and 12 IR outputs) is still less than a SL-240, and they can be used with anything that communicates over TCP.





Bulldogger said:


> Using the SL-240 and getting 4 RS232, and 4 IR, as well as 4 relay controls is cheaper than going the Global Cache route if you need more than 2 RS232 outputs like I do.


I use these for my rs-232 ports:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOXA-NPort-...670710&hash=item2f064e89e8:g:QikAAOSwNnRYiC1y

If your equipment is arraigned fortuitously then perhaps an IR blaster will hit all the pieces?


----------



## Bulldogger

jjwinterberg said:


> I use these for my rs-232 ports:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOXA-NPort-...670710&hash=item2f064e89e8:g:QikAAOSwNnRYiC1y
> 
> If your equipment is arraigned fortuitously then perhaps an IR blaster will hit all the pieces?


 Kramer is doing more advanced stuff than the devices we would normally use have the capacity to do. The brains, SL280 and SL240 depending on the amount of devices in the "space" are linked. You have real time data analytics to check the "health" of the system and the ability to remotely control spaces and diagnose the system. There is end to end encryption of the system. Kramer can be scaled with multiple brains to control anywhere from a single controllable space or an entire campus of rooms/spaces at multiple locations. When I realized the differences in capabilities, I realized none of the "simple" devices we use for Irule are capable of what Kramer has set forth. You really have to have your own hardware to be able to remotely analysis and control a space with encryption. Kramer is more like college and Irule is more like Jr. High. 

Some aspects of Kramer, remind me of Pronto Pro software. It's much faster and simpler for the programmer of the system than Irule. It's a much more capable design program than is Irule. Most of the stuff is drag and drop. Dropping a slider for a volume control and changing the size of it, appears simple.


----------



## jimim

Bulldogger said:


> Kramer is doing more advanced stuff than the devices we would normally use have the capacity to do. The brains, SL280 and SL240 depending on the amount of devices in the "space" are linked. You have real time data analytics to check the "health" of the system and the ability to remotely control spaces and diagnose the system. There is end to end encryption of the system. Kramer can be scaled with multiple brains to control anywhere from a single controllable space or an entire campus of rooms/spaces at multiple locations. When I realized the differences in capabilities, I realized none of the "simple" devices we use for Irule are capable of what Kramer has set forth. You really have to have your own hardware to be able to remotely analysis and control a space with encryption. Kramer is more like college and Irule is more like Jr. High.
> 
> Some aspects of Kramer, remind me of Pronto Pro software. It's much faster and simpler for the programmer of the system than Irule. It's a much more capable design program than is Irule. Most of the stuff is drag and drop. Dropping a slider for a volume control and changing the size of it, appears simple.


so how do you like it? do they have simple control brains like the itach's? i am up to like 10 or 12 throughout my home so for me it's a big leap to something new. what about module's and such? i use the vera module. 


jim


----------



## Bulldogger

jimim said:


> so how do you like it? do they have simple control brains like the itach's? i am up to like 10 or 12 throughout my home so for me it's a big leap to something new. what about module's and such? i use the vera module.
> 
> 
> jim


 I don't see any simple controllers like Itachs. I don't see any wireless devices for IR and RS232. They do have modules.


----------



## Bulldogger

mdavej said:


> Doesn't it bother you guys to continue to patronize the company that bought iRule for the sole purpose of gutting and killing it? I think I would take my business elsewhere.


 It's not the buyer's fault that Irule was up for sale. If you see a better way, you can't follow the company that you bought. It does bother me but I fault Irule and not Kramer. Irule should have been subscription based to generate revenue.


----------



## Bulldogger

Franin said:


> Kramer Control will require you to purchase a controller similar to what Control 4 does. Not sure how much it's in the US but over here in AUS I was quoted $1199.
> You will need to pass there module courses as well ( I only want to program my HT !! )


 It's clear that Kramer intends to limit this to the professional market. I've passed all of the training modules. It simple stuff but does require one's complete attention and materials review. This is not a substitute/replacement for Irule that's for sure. What would be ideal is if the two could co-exist.


----------



## jimim

Bulldogger said:


> It's clear that Kramer intends to limit this to the professional market. I've passed all of the training modules. It simple stuff but does require one's complete attention and materials review. This is not a substitute/replacement for Irule that's for sure. What would be ideal is if the two could co-exist.


so are their brains required to communicate with the units that send the commands to IR emitters? or do you only need their boxes for all the equipment u want to control?

is their a vera module?

what is their smallest box for IR? do you about what they cost retail?

jim


----------



## Franin

Bulldogger said:


> It's clear that Kramer intends to limit this to the professional market. I've passed all of the training modules. It simple stuff but does require one's complete attention and materials review. This is not a substitute/replacement for Irule that's for sure. What would be ideal is if the two could co-exist.




I agree Kramer should be able to make them co-exist. Kramer should offer a subscription for irule users. But too be honest don't care anymore about Kramer Control ( I'm not looking at becoming a dealer ) so I keep using irule and subscribed to simple control.


----------



## RGHoover

Okay. So I rarely post and tend to only read the forums when I have an issue (I have a day job that has nothing to do with anything in this Forum). I currently have no issues but I did noticed that iRule has not updated in a long time so I thought I would do a little reading and research.

Based on what I have read it would appear that iRule might be dead in the near future. That’s not good. I use it to control a lot of stuff (north of 30 devices) in several different rooms of my house. I have customized things to meet my particular needs. I use both IOS and Android devices. It all works great now. It’s been a bit of work but like most of us in this forum, I am into that kind of self-inflicted pain. And, it is relatively cost effective.

I am by no means clairvoyant but as operating systems update and I add/change equipment I see problems in the future…

I’ve read about some other options but they just seem somewhat limited or ridiculously expensive. Any ideas??

Thanks!!


----------



## Peter M

Having just been notified through LinkedIn that Itai has left iRule / Kramer, I think the day that iRule goes dark is approaching.

I've been doing some research and so far CommandFusion appears to best meet my needs. I think the leaning curve will be steeper, but having used iRule for five years will give me a good head start. 

Cheers,


----------



## Peter M

Also looking at Demopad and struggling to come to a conclusion.

If I go with Demopad I'd want the Pro version at $8.00 per month.

Cheers,


----------



## Franin

Peter M said:


> Also looking at Demopad and struggling to come to a conclusion.
> 
> If I go with Demopad I'd want the Pro version at $8.00 per month.
> 
> Cheers,


I looked at demo pad, not too bad. Im curious if Ital will actually develop another remote program but this time with subscription ? Hopefully similar to irule.


----------



## mpg7321

Franin said:


> I looked at demo pad, not too bad. Im curious if Ital will actually develop another remote program but this time with subscription ? Hopefully similar to irule.


I looked on Demopad forums and they seem pretty dead. In fact there is a post about just that over there on the forums. I saw this with iRule towards the end, so I have to wonder if they are going to stick around.


----------



## Peter M

Franin said:


> I looked at demo pad, not too bad. Im curious if Ital will actually develop another remote program but this time with subscription ? Hopefully similar to irule.


Based on his new employer and position, I'd say this is (unfortunately) highly unlikely. 

Cheers,


----------



## Peter M

mpg7321 said:


> I looked on Demopad forums and they seem pretty dead. In fact there is a post about just that over there on the forums. I saw this with iRule towards the end, so I have to wonder if they are going to stick around.


Agreed, however Demopad do have some fairly recent posts on their forum. I had the same concern when looking at the CommandFusion forum. There just doesn't appear to be a decent alternative to iRule with an active, enthusiastic DIY user base.

Cheers,


----------



## kriktsemaj99

Some people seem to be switching to Simple Control. I haven't given it much thought yet, but any alternative would need to support the GC serial devices I currently use.

Also click here to see what Itai is now doing.


----------



## Franin

kriktsemaj99 said:


> Some people seem to be switching to Simple Control. I haven't given it much thought yet, but any alternative would need to support the GC serial devices I currently use.
> 
> 
> 
> Also click here to see what Itai is now doing.




I still have irule going but I've switched to simple control. Have to admit does the job well for my theatre Room. At least they had the right idea by offering subscription we know they will keep going ( I hope )


----------



## kriktsemaj99

^^ First problem I see is that Simple Control still doesn't run on Android devices, and I guess if they haven't supported it by now they probably never will.


----------



## tspotorno

kriktsemaj99 said:


> ^^ First problem I see is that Simple Control still doesn't run on Android devices, and I guess if they haven't supported it by now they probably never will.


Android support was an issue for me as well, but I have some IPads laying around and bit the bullet and started the subscription.

Within an hour, I had everything moved over but one piece of equipment. The GC Itach modules work perfectly, sooo simple to setup. In fact, when you get ahold of the concept of Rooms / Activities it is much easier to setup and you set everything up on the IPad, no downloading / updating required.

I like the test remote on each device to see if it is hooked up properly.

KScape integration is nice.

I will be expanding it this evening with RemoteControls's ISY994 integration to turn on / off lights etc.

Obviously, if you like designing your own "Button's" for the devices, this app might not be for you. It is possible but lot more work.

Do wish it had android as I use an Samsung S7 but for controlling the house, use mostly IPads in the rooms.


----------



## SJHT

tspotorno said:


> Android support was an issue for me as well, but I have some IPads laying around and bit the bullet and started the subscription.
> 
> Within an hour, I had everything moved over but one piece of equipment. The GC Itach modules work perfectly, sooo simple to setup. In fact, when you get ahold of the concept of Rooms / Activities it is much easier to setup and you set everything up on the IPad, no downloading / updating required.
> 
> I like the test remote on each device to see if it is hooked up properly.
> 
> KScape integration is nice.
> 
> I will be expanding it this evening with RemoteControls's ISY994 integration to turn on / off lights etc.
> 
> Obviously, if you like designing your own "Button's" for the devices, this app might not be for you. It is possible but lot more work.
> 
> Do wish it had android as I use an Samsung S7 but for controlling the house, use mostly IPads in the rooms.


Were you able to control your Lumagen Pro? Didn't see it in the list of devices. Also, can you manually add devices? What about feedbacks as I have written several for my setup. Thanks. SJ


----------



## tspotorno

SJHT said:


> Were you able to control your Lumagen Pro? Didn't see it in the list of devices. Also, can you manually add devices? What about feedbacks as I have written several for my setup. Thanks. SJ


Yes, I control it via a GC ITachIP2SL serial connection. It autodetects all of the ITach modules on your network, then you can associate the specific device with the ITach. When you specify the device, the entire database of devices opens up and you can select any one, the Lumagen Pro is there.

You can then assign the specific devices hooked up to the Lumagen and it automatically adds the input selection to those devices activity.

The only device I cannot locate is the Datasat... I am working on a custom file of commands to control it now. It is basically an XML file you have to type the commands into and then upload it to the IPad. I'll report back with my experience if it works. Outside of that the KScape integration is great, shows the entire movie list / the position of the movie as you watch it etc.

A nice bonus was Oppo. It works via IP to the Oppo 205, I had to use an ITach serial module with IRule.

Well, I do not see how to add feedbacks if they are not already in the default setup for the device, as soon as I have the RS20i figured out, I'll look at that more.


----------



## jimim

I started to look into command fushion. The solo's are say a replacement forcthe itach's. Then u need to buy lisenses for ur devices. I'm assuming you need to purchase a lisense for each device you own which kinda sucks but at least it makes them money to stay in business. What I'm not liking is the templates. Soooooooo expensive! It deff looks like a irule replacement though. I looked at simple control too but I don't know about the setup on a I device. Is it clunky vs what we have been used to doing?

Jim


----------



## SJHT

tspotorno said:


> Yes, I control it via a GC ITachIP2SL serial connection. It autodetects all of the ITach modules on your network, then you can associate the specific device with the ITach. When you specify the device, the entire database of devices opens up and you can select any one, the Lumagen Pro is there.
> 
> You can then assign the specific devices hooked up to the Lumagen and it automatically adds the input selection to those devices activity.
> 
> The only device I cannot locate is the Datasat... I am working on a custom file of commands to control it now. It is basically an XML file you have to type the commands into and then upload it to the IPad. I'll report back with my experience if it works. Outside of that the KScape integration is great, shows the entire movie list / the position of the movie as you watch it etc.
> 
> A nice bonus was Oppo. It works via IP to the Oppo 205, I had to use an ITach serial module with IRule.
> 
> Well, I do not see how to add feedbacks if they are not already in the default setup for the device, as soon as I have the RS20i figured out, I'll look at that more.


Let us know how it goes! With your Lumagen Pro, does it also allow you to manually use the Lumagen interface (e.g. MENU, cursor buttons, etc.)? My lumagen is not located in the room, so the manual remote does not work. I might try this product for our second zone in our home (also has Kscape which might be good). Thanks. SJ


----------



## jimim

For u guys using simple control. U don?t have to use their boxes? U can use itach?s? If I want to try it out do I need to buy a lisense or is thier a free version?


----------



## tspotorno

jimim said:


> For u guys using simple control. U don?t have to use their boxes? U can use itach?s? If I want to try it out do I need to buy a lisense or is thier a free version?


I switched from IRule, SimpleControls "Autodetected" all my GC ITach units and allowed me to assign a device to each of them very easily. No need to buy any additional hardware.

I believe the free edition is 1 device, I went ahead and got the service, and have my entire house programmed in without issues. Every TV / DVD / Lumagen / Projector / DirecTV box was auto detected. I was able to add my Datasat as a custom device very easily.


----------



## tspotorno

SJHT said:


> Let us know how it goes! With your Lumagen Pro, does it also allow you to manually use the Lumagen interface (e.g. MENU, cursor buttons, etc.)? My lumagen is not located in the room, so the manual remote does not work. I might try this product for our second zone in our home (also has Kscape which might be good). Thanks. SJ


Quick update. I was able to create a custom device file for the Datasat. Did not need many commands as I really only use vol up/down/mute and the status of those items.

This program while different from IRule is actually nice. Key concept is to program "Tasks" or Activities. For instance, I walk in to HT and want to watch KScape. I setup an Activity that says "Play KScape". It contains a series of actions each with adjustable delays. Power on Sony, Lumagen, Datasat, KScape unit. Switch Lumagen to Input 1 etc. I have one of these for each source I watch (Oppo, DirecTV, Roku, PS4...)

When you select one of the above it displays the remote for the device, i.e. the KScape unit along with vol +/-.

Also, in the "Activity List" you can place an Activity that is actually a remote. I.e. I can add an Activity for the Lumagen, since I am in that menu ALOT... Now while watching KScape I can select the Lumagen Remote activity and have the full remote for the Lumagen at my fingertips.

I have not figured out what I would need the HUB for. I can backup to Dropbox and then restore the file to another IPad to sync my changes around. This is very nice!!!

Overall this has been a pleasure to setup, it works, I do not have the option to design my "Steampunk" remotes but honestly it is not needed. Most anyone who uses my HT when I'm not there needs "1 Touch Control" i.e. I want to watch a BluRay on the Oppo, press the button and insert the disk and the Oppo remote / volume control is there.

So far I give it 5 stars


----------



## SJHT

Thanks. I ended up purchasing and started with our family room zone. Literally took be about an hour to do everything (about 8 devices). Think I will do our theater, but mainly use as a secondary system/backup as iRule is a lot more customizable and our theater is more complicated. The Kscape and DISH integration into the remote is very nice. SJ


----------



## jimim

thanks guys. i think i might give it a try. command fusion looks very similar to irule but you are out there for templates. i got spoiled with the ones itai included from day 1 and then built from other users here. i am going to try simple control though.

as a side note i updated my iPhone to iOS 11 tonight. irule still works. so i assume it's a 64 bit app which i didn't think it was and i would also assume it will still work on the iPad's i guess. i didn't do any of those yet.

jim


----------



## SJHT

jimim said:


> thanks guys. i think i might give it a try. command fusion looks very similar to irule but you are out there for templates. i got spoiled with the ones itai included from day 1 and then built from other users here. i am going to try simple control though.
> 
> as a side note i updated my iPhone to iOS 11 tonight. irule still works. so i assume it's a 64 bit app which i didn't think it was and i would also assume it will still work on the iPad's i guess. i didn't do any of those yet.
> 
> jim


Great to hear it works with IOS 11! I know that Kramer is not focused on DIY crowd, but seems you could turn the product (with subscription) into an ongoing revenue stream. With it working on IOS 11, at least it might continue to operate as is for many years to come, but not have new capabilities (e.g. Adding Amazon Echo support)..... SJ


----------



## 24Changer

jimim said:


> i would also assume it will still work on the iPad's i guess. i didn't do any of those yet.
> 
> jim




keep us posted on updating your iPad's to ios 11, I would be interested on how it goes


----------



## jimim

I figured someone here would experiment for me since I did the iPhone. Lol

I did try simple control last night. Wow pretty easy.


----------



## nyjklein

jimim said:


> I figured someone here would experiment for me since I did the iPhone. Lol
> 
> I did try simple control last night. Wow pretty easy.


I can confirm that iRule is working fine on my iPad Pro 10.5 running iOS 11.

I've also started experimenting with Simple Control and so far it looks very good. One thing I'm struggling with now is "customizing" the predefined command sets. For example, there is only one predefined IP Control set for Onkyo Receivers. But there have been substantial changes to the input selectors/feedback and audio selectors/feedback in newer models that don't match the generic codeset. 

Jeff


----------



## jimim

nyjklein said:


> I can confirm that iRule is working fine on my iPad Pro 10.5 running iOS 11.
> 
> I've also started experimenting with Simple Control and so far it looks very good. One thing I'm struggling with now is "customizing" the predefined command sets. For example, there is only one predefined IP Control set for Onkyo Receivers. But there have been substantial changes to the input selectors/feedback and audio selectors/feedback in newer models that don't match the generic codeset.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the update. I'll update all mine tonight. appreciate it!
> 
> jim


----------



## SJHT

There is a thread for this remote system:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-remote-control-area/1356456-roomie-remote.html


----------



## giomania

SJHT said:


> Great to hear it works with IOS 11! I know that Kramer is not focused on DIY crowd, but seems you could turn the product (with subscription) into an ongoing revenue stream. With it working on IOS 11, at least it might continue to operate as is for many years to come, but not have new capabilities (e.g. Adding Amazon Echo support)..... SJ




Since iRule is working on iOS 11 for both iPad and iPhone, I assume it will continue working on Amazon's Fire OS. 

If that is the case, what would be a smart path forward for a hypothetical situation wherein a person has had the iTach devices in and several Amazon tablets for years, but never made the time to actually program iRule? 

In this hypothetical situation, the Amazon tablets can be used for dedicated remotes, whereas the Apple devices in the house are always tied up for other uses.

I have a "friend" that would be interested in your opinions. 

Thanks.

Mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giomania

Has everyone already left? 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougUSMC

giomania said:


> Since iRule is working on iOS 11 for both iPad and iPhone, I assume it will continue working on Amazon's Fire OS.
> 
> If that is the case, what would be a smart path forward for a hypothetical situation wherein a person has had the iTach devices in and several Amazon tablets for years, but never made the time to actually program iRule?
> 
> In this hypothetical situation, the Amazon tablets can be used for dedicated remotes, whereas the Apple devices in the house are always tied up for other uses.
> 
> I have a "friend" that would be interested in your opinions.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark





giomania said:


> Has everyone already left?


I'd tell your friend to play w/iRule for the sake of the learning experience, but not to expect any long-term support.


----------



## SJHT

Has anyone actually contacted support recently? SJ


----------



## 24Changer

SJHT said:


> Has anyone actually contacted support recently? SJ


 Just today. I will post on how fast they respond
iRule responded in less than 30 minutes


----------



## heffneil

Thats good! What was the question?


----------



## 24Changer

heffneil said:


> Thats good! What was the question?


 I was trying to restore a file that a custom designer had done and I was receiving a message that told me that I did not have enough privileges. Turned out that the designer edited my file with a system license which I do not have. I did not realize there was a system license.


----------



## osupike99

24Changer said:


> I was trying to restore a file that a custom designer had done and I was receiving a message that told me that I did not have enough privileges. Turned out that the designer edited my file with a system license which I do not have. I did not realize there was a system license.


System and Room licenses are what Oncontrols installers have access to, which are like basic and advanced but also include all the modules. Your programmer should be able to reach out to Oncontrols and have the source account changed over from System to Advanced and then create a backup that you will be able to restore into your account.


----------



## Franin

Here is the link regarding irule 

https://c.getsatisfaction.com/irule...utm_campaign=new_topic&utm_content=topic_link



> Important Update Regarding The Future Of iRule & ON Controls
> 
> In case you are not aware over the past 3 years iRule LLC has been developing a new product in conjunction with Kramer Electronics. During that development, the iRule Development Team worked to stabilize both the iRule & ON Controls products. After the last updated release we have since halted all other development of the iRule & ON Controls products so that we could focus our resources into building Kramer Control. Based upon reactions thus far, we believe that Kramer Control will be the next GREAT Commercial Control Platform!
> 
> We know that you are likely wondering how this will affect you, your projects, and your customers. Because of this, we have enacted the following timeline so that you will be well informed and have time to make any necessary adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> Official announcement will go out to users, websites and social media.
> 
> iRule GetSatisfaction forum will be turned over to a user run forum, that will be funded by iRule so that current users and future users can find and exchange information.
> 
> ON Controls will no longer accept new dealers.
> 
> December 31, 2018
> 
> All sales of iRule & ON Controls products will cease.
> 
> December 31, 2021
> 
> iRule & ON Controls Servers will be shut down. *Note – ALL Existing projects will continue to function as normal, however, no new changes will be able to be made to the projects.
> 
> 
> 
> We realize that this can impact your business and we hope that by delaying the server shutdown until the end of 2021, we are giving you a sufficient amount of time to transition to a new platform. If you are interested in finding out more about Kramer Control and how this new platform can work for you, please let us know and we will put you in touch with the Kramer Regional Sales Manager in your area.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your business and your enthusiasm over the past 8 years!
> 
> iRule LLC a Kramer Electronics Company


----------



## d_c

Well that sucks considering it took a kajillion hours and a couple grand to get everything to work. 4 years to switch to something different isn't too bad though


----------



## SJHT

Good info and at least we know what is happening. That's quite a long time for them to give the product before shutting down. At least there is no rush to transition. SJ


----------



## giomania

giomania said:


> Since iRule is working on iOS 11 for both iPad and iPhone, I assume it will continue working on Amazon's Fire OS.
> 
> If that is the case, what would be a smart path forward for a hypothetical situation wherein a person has had the iTach devices in and several Amazon tablets for years, but never made the time to actually program iRule?
> 
> In this hypothetical situation, the Amazon tablets can be used for dedicated remotes, whereas the Apple devices in the house are always tied up for other uses.
> 
> I have a "friend" that would be interested in your opinions.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looks like "my friend" still has some time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter M

Very happy to hear this ! 

Four more years is plenty of reason for me to stick with iRule for now.

I had already started planning a completely new look and functionality for the change to a new system, but now I'll implement it in iRule instead.

Cheers,


----------



## SkyCyberguy

I wonder if they'll actually reach out to their iRule customer base (which is actually a great business chance) and offer them something to migrate to Kramer Control.
Discounts, migration tools (might it even be possible to convert iRule configs into Kramer Control configs?), hardware compatibility to the OnControls Global Caché boxes, and so on.
I just checked Kramer Control's website, but many questions remain open:
Is Kramer Control similarly customizable as iRule?
They state they have modules available so you don't have to start from Scratch, but CAN I make adjustments (graphical as well as functional) if I want to?
Any experiences yet?

Greets
SkyCyberguy


----------



## DougUSMC

SkyCyberguy said:


> I wonder if they'll actually reach out to their iRule customer base (which is actually a great business chance) and offer them something to migrate to Kramer Control.
> Discounts, migration tools (might it even be possible to convert iRule configs into Kramer Control configs?), hardware compatibility to the OnControls Global Caché boxes, and so on.
> I just checked Kramer Control's website, but many questions remain open:
> Is Kramer Control similarly customizable as iRule?
> They state they have modules available so you don't have to start from Scratch, but CAN I make adjustments (graphical as well as functional) if I want to?
> Any experiences yet?
> 
> Greets
> SkyCyberguy


This is so crazy that it just might work!!!

Of course, if they plan on giving us the shaft, they may be chickens and not want to reach out and hear from us...


----------



## SJHT

The builder seems very similar. The major difference is that it only seems to work with their hardware for integration into a system. SJ


----------



## SkyCyberguy

SJHT said:


> The builder seems very similar. The major difference is that it only seems to work with their hardware for integration into a system. SJ


By "Hardware" you mean the "Smart Units"?
I was hoping that, since they also acquired OnControls, maybe the hardware was (at least almost) identical and thus compatible.
At least they do seem to support tablets though, so you don't have to buy those from them.
So you can make graphical and functional adjustments within the Kramer Control builder software, just as in iRule Builder?


----------



## SJHT

SkyCyberguy said:


> By "Hardware" you mean the "Smart Units"?
> I was hoping that, since they also acquired OnControls, maybe the hardware was (at least almost) identical and thus compatible.
> At least they do seem to support tablets though, so you don't have to buy those from them.
> So you can make graphical and functional adjustments within the Kramer Control builder software, just as in iRule Builder?


Not an expert lol, but it is my understanding (from previous posts in this thread), that installations require a room controller like a Kramer SL-240. SJ


----------



## sonoftumble

d_c said:


> Well that sucks considering it took a kajillion hours and a couple grand to get everything to work. 4 years to switch to something different isn't too bad though





SJHT said:


> Good info and at least we know what is happening. That's quite a long time for them to give the product before shutting down. At least there is no rush to transition. SJ





giomania said:


> Looks like "my friend" still has some time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Peter M said:


> Very happy to hear this !
> 
> Four more years is plenty of reason for me to stick with iRule for now.
> 
> I had already started planning a completely new look and functionality for the change to a new system, but now I'll implement it in iRule instead.
> 
> Cheers,





DougUSMC said:


> This is so crazy that it just might work!!!
> 
> Of course, if they plan on giving us the shaft, they may be chickens and not want to reach out and hear from us...





SJHT said:


> The builder seems very similar. The major difference is that it only seems to work with their hardware for integration into a system. SJ


As an On Controls _Premier Dealer_, I have already begun making the transition to Kramer Controls. I am in the process of finishing up a couple of On Controls projects before moving myself and clients to the new system. The Kramer system is very, very, very similar to iRule / On Controls with several new features and many improvements to the builder interface. After all, they are using the same developers, engineering and support staff. For commercial applications this is much of everything that On Controls needed to become, and for mega residential installations, it will also be an excellent fit. The pricing structure may drive many DYI iRule users away unless you happen to have the budget. ( The basic control box - which is probably all you would ever need chimes in around $1K, and FYI, you can still use your GC iTach boxes.)

Alternatives:

1) Stick with iRule. You'll have years to prepare for something else. By then a better DIY system may come along. ( Maybe Kramer Controls "lite"? )
2) Keep in mind that all these home kits coming out from Amazon, Google, Apple, etc. will continue to mature and become more and more sophisticated in what they can go do. This may become your next "Ruler".
3) For the same reasons as stated above, take a closer look at "Simple Control". For most DIY applications this will be and is an excellent choice.

Lots of choices and time to before you need to worry about it.


----------



## Peter M

^^^ Thanks for this info.

Which Kramer box would be required for a single room theatre control system ? What does the box actually do ?

Cheers,


----------



## jimim

sonoftumble said:


> As an On Controls _Premier Dealer_, I have already begun making the transition to Kramer Controls. I am in the process of finishing up a couple of On Controls projects before moving myself and clients to the new system. The Kramer system is very, very, very similar to iRule / On Controls with several new features and many improvements to the builder interface. After all, they are using the same developers, engineering and support staff. For commercial applications this is much of everything that On Controls needed to become, and for mega residential installations, it will also be an excellent fit. The pricing structure may drive many DYI iRule users away unless you happen to have the budget. ( The basic control box - which is probably all you would ever need chimes in around $1K, and FYI, you can still use your GC iTach boxes.)
> 
> Alternatives:
> 
> 1) Stick with iRule. You'll have years to prepare for something else. By then a better DIY system may come along. ( Maybe Kramer Controls "lite"? )
> 2) Keep in mind that all these home kits coming out from Amazon, Google, Apple, etc. will continue to mature and become more and more sophisticated in what they can go do. This may become your next "Ruler".
> 3) For the same reasons as stated above, take a closer look at "Simple Control". For most DIY applications this will be and is an excellent choice.
> 
> Lots of choices and time to before you need to worry about it.



so to use itach boxes do you only need their boiler and software on a device? my problem is i have 10 itach's throughout my home. i have been with rule since beta so my whole home is built around it for control.

jim


----------



## sonoftumble

jimim said:


> so to use itach boxes do you only need their boiler and software on a device? my problem is i have 10 itach's throughout my home. i have been with rule since beta so my whole home is built around it for control.
> 
> jim


You need three things to move to Kramer Controls and be able to continue to use all those iTach's. And also an understanding that Kramer Controls is not ideally suited as a DIY platform.

1) A Kramer "brain" or processor. The base model will be sufficient and has a few I/O connections such as IR and RS232 for future use. The software no longer requires a license to work, but it is attached to the serial number of the "brain".

2) A Kramer account that would give you access to the builder. You will have to start over in terms of your remote design and programming. There is no restoring from an iRule/On Controls backup.

3) A Kramer Controls dealer to sell you the brain and setup the builder account.

If any of what I just listed sounds a bit ominous, then you should probably hold off until you have no other choice. There is still 4 to 5 years of life with iRule. It sounds to me that you are pretty comfortable with the iRule system in general, so your support needs are probably pretty low. At this point, you'll have until 2021 before things start to get dicey. Personally, I'm really relieved that there is a future for a really great set of tools to continue to proliferate and evolve.


----------



## sonoftumble

Peter M said:


> ^^^ Thanks for this info.
> 
> Which Kramer box would be required for a single room theatre control system ? What does the box actually do ?
> 
> Cheers,


The basic entry level "brain" or processor should do the trick. The model number is the SL-240C. ( No, it's not a Benz - lol ). The processor acts as a traffic cop so that devices such as an AVR that can only handle a single IP network control connection would be able to have more than one control device sending commands to it. It also has I/O connections for IR and serial devices. Kind of like a super iTach.


----------



## Bulldogger

sonoftumble said:


> The basic entry level "brain" or processor should do the trick. The model number is the SL-240C. ( No, it's not a Benz - lol ). The processor acts as a traffic cop so that devices such as an AVR that can only handle a single IP network control connection would be able to have more than one control device sending commands to it. It also has I/O connections for IR and serial devices. Kind of like a super iTach.


 It's just all wired. They really need wireless devices in 2017 for the home consumer.


----------



## sonoftumble

Bulldogger said:


> It's just all wired. They really need wireless devices in 2017 for the home consumer.


I could go back and forth on that all day long. When push comes to shove I want the hard-wired solution. With the bandwidth requirements of 4K/HDR/WCG, we're having to run category wire to each display anyway. Might as well run another couple of wires while you are at it.

I stopped using the wireless versions of the iTach's when I found out they were 802.11b. I finally had an answer as to why the wireless network kept going down.


----------



## jimim

i agree i would never use a wireless version unless totally had to. luckily i wired the holy heck out of my house and i have drops everywhere possible for itach's or whatever. i have seen the wireless ones in action. they work but have seen them go down a lot and delay commands.


----------



## Vince_B

I just deployed an ap for them separately, I know not the slickest solution but works very well in practice. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aareses

I came to this forum to ask a question and instead got a soft blow to the kidney. Serious bummer iRule has announced end of life, even if in 2021.

For the here and now, I have used iRule for over a year now and have it working pretty well. Two days ago, I updated my iPad to iOS 11.03 (up from 11.02). Once complete, iRule worked normally. I used it like that for a day.

This evening, I went in to watch a movie and every time I tried to open iRule, it crashed. I shut down the iPad, turned it back on. Reinstalled the iRule app. Removed all other apps, then reinstalled iRule again. Each and every time I shut down the iPad and turned it back on. I finally resorted to a reset and iRule still does not work.

Any ideas?


----------



## Peter M

No idea ... sorry.

It seems iRule are still responding to emails so I suggest you contact tech support directly.

Cheers,


----------



## SJHT

Aareses said:


> I came to this forum to ask a question and instead got a soft blow to the kidney. Serious bummer iRule has announced end of life, even if in 2021.
> 
> For the here and now, I have used iRule for over a year now and have it working pretty well. Two days ago, I updated my iPad to iOS 11.03 (up from 11.02). Once complete, iRule worked normally. I used it like that for a day.
> 
> This evening, I went in to watch a movie and every time I tried to open iRule, it crashed. I shut down the iPad, turned it back on. Reinstalled the iRule app. Removed all other apps, then reinstalled iRule again. Each and every time I shut down the iPad and turned it back on. I finally resorted to a reset and iRule still does not work.
> 
> Any ideas?


Works on my iPad but just updated to 11.03 today! SJ


----------



## Aareses

I have contacted iRule twice and both times, the response was quick. I will reach out tomorrow. Thanks, Peter.

SJHT, good luck. Let me know if yours breaks in a day or two as well. This is the first I've ever experienced the app crashing across two different iPads, iPhones and several iterations of iOS releases. I was quite surprised.


----------



## jimim

Aareses said:


> I have contacted iRule twice and both times, the response was quick. I will reach out tomorrow. Thanks, Peter.
> 
> SJHT, good luck. Let me know if yours breaks in a day or two as well. This is the first I've ever experienced the app crashing across two different iPads, iPhones and several iterations of iOS releases. I was quite surprised.



did u do a reset network settings in the general settings in the ipad? I do that first when I have issues with apps. usually takes care of the issue.


jim


----------



## Aareses

jimim said:


> did u do a reset network settings in the general settings in the ipad? I do that first when I have issues with apps. usually takes care of the issue.
> 
> 
> jim


I did a reset on the network settings. In fact, I even tried a different access point/network and the app continued to crash.


----------



## mpg7321

Aareses said:


> I did a reset on the network settings. In fact, I even tried a different access point/network and the app continued to crash.


I would try creating a new very basic Handset in the builder. Uninstall the app, reinstall the app and sync the new handset. Your current build could have a bug in it. See if that works first.


----------



## mpg7321

*try*



Aareses said:


> I have contacted iRule twice and both times, the response was quick. I will reach out tomorrow. Thanks, Peter.
> 
> SJHT, good luck. Let me know if yours breaks in a day or two as well. This is the first I've ever experienced the app crashing across two different iPads, iPhones and several iterations of iOS releases. I was quite surprised.


I would try creating a new very basic Handset in the builder. Uninstall the app, reinstall the app and sync the new handset. Your current build could have a bug in it. See if that works first.


----------



## Aareses

mpg7321 said:


> I would try creating a new very basic Handset in the builder. Uninstall the app, reinstall the app and sync the new handset. Your current build could have a bug in it. See if that works first.


I contacted iRule support a few days ago and I believe they are looking into it. Hoping they have a resolution of some sort. If they don't have a resolution, yours is a good suggestion to try.


----------



## dsiebert

sonoftumble said:


> The basic entry level "brain" or processor should do the trick. The model number is the SL-240C. ( No, it's not a Benz - lol ). The processor acts as a traffic cop so that devices such as an AVR that can only handle a single IP network control connection would be able to have more than one control device sending commands to it. It also has I/O connections for IR and serial devices. Kind of like a super iTach.


Any idea on pricing? Google tells me the SL-240 is $720, perhaps this new "compact" model will be a bit cheaper. One thing you get for that high price is that Kramer warranties them for 7 years, far longer than most such warranties. Since your 'license' is essentially that piece of hardware, that's good to see.

Is there some documentation online anywhere that tells a bit about how the system works? Can an end user even get this information, or does Kramer only talk to dealers, and I'd have to find a really helpful dealer to get this? I'm particularly interested in what you say about it acting like a "traffic cop" for devices that allow only one IP connection. Does that all the IP commands from your handset go to this 'brain' and it then forwards them to the various devices?

The reason I ask is that I have a bunch of GC100s, and those suffer from the one connection limit as well. That hasn't been a big issue, the real problem is that they are a bit buggy. You can send a valid sendIR command to them 100 times, and it might give the 'ok' or whatever that it received the command and send the IR successfully, and one time it will give an error that the command was corrupted. The longer the IR command (i.e. if you try to concatenate several IR sequences into a single longer sequence) the greater the chance this will happen.

The big downfall of iRule with the GC100 is that it just sends the IR command to the GC100, it doesn't actually look at the GC100's response. If Kramer's 'traffic cop' actually does that, and can be told to automatically retry a command that fails, that would get me from 98-99% reliability to 100% reliability, and be worth the investment. But I don't know how I can find out if it does this, or if they would be responsive to a customer who suggested it. By the time I figured out the bug earlier this year (which even Global Cache's engineers were unaware of) iRule had already ceased development.

I figure either I need to work around this GC100 bug, or replace all 7 of my GC100s with something else without the bug. That would be well over $1000 worth of iTachs, so Kramer may be the cheaper way to go. Global Cache announced some new modular devices back in June that were supposed to be shipping in August, but there is still nothing on their web site so I guess they missed that date. No clue what they would cost, unless they had some sort of trade in for GC100s I doubt it would come out any cheaper then a pile of iTachs.

I may see about getting a SL-240C and trying it out, assuming I can get at least a 30 day money back guarantee from the seller.


----------



## dalto

If I was a residential oncontrols dealer I would be pretty worried about moving to Kramer given their pretty obvious focus on commercial spaces. I wonder how good of a job they will do keeping up with consumer devices codes/drivers over time.


----------



## johnscousin

Does anyone have a Sirius/XM button for The Beatles? I tried a search and nothing came up.

Many thanks!
jc


----------



## dalto

johnscousin said:


> Does anyone have a Sirius/XM button for The Beatles? I tried a search and nothing came up.
> 
> Many thanks!
> jc


One of us could probably make one if we don't have one already. What theme/button size do you need?


----------



## johnscousin

dalto said:


> One of us could probably make one if we don't have one already. What theme/button size do you need?


Hi Dalto,

They are the 40x300 buttons that are in the Community Image Library.

Thanks!
jc


----------



## johnscousin

johnscousin said:


> Hi Dalto,
> 
> They are the 40x300 buttons that are in the Community Image Library.
> 
> Thanks!
> jc


I should have added that the buttons are part of Sirius/SM Buttons and Links in the Community Image Library.

Thanks again,
jc


----------



## dalto

johnscousin said:


> I should have added that the buttons are part of Sirius/SM Buttons and Links in the Community Image Library.
> 
> Thanks again,
> jc


I see them now. Without a blank button to work from creating a new one that matched would be beyond my abilities.


----------



## Peter M

How's this ?


----------



## heffneil

I'm really surprised that more people haven't tried to write a replacement. Most of the work is done in the cloud on the google side. Seems like someone could put that web app together and then the IOS side after. Anyway I thought it was a clever portable interface for making the remotes. The system is pretty cool and I haven't found anything really even close as customizable. It's a shame. Although we have several years its time to start on a replacement.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

^^ It would be more work than you seem to think. Switching to an existing alternative is more realistic. Pity for some of that Simple Control (Roomie) only supports iOs and not Android.


----------



## smoothtlk

"Seems like someone could put that web app together and then the IOS side after. Anyway I thought it was a clever portable interface for making the remotes. The system is pretty cool and I haven't found anything really even close as customizable. It's a shame. Although we have several years its time to start on a replacement."

There are a number of better, MORE configurable options...a bit more expensive, but the next level of capability.


----------



## robsano1

I moved from iRule to Home Assistant which is 100 times more functional. It has a little learning curve to setup but once you learn it, it can control your entire house and all its devices. I can ask Alexa / Siri / Google Home to turn on the theater lights or just setup an automation to turn them on when I walk into the room and shut off when the movie starts. The doorbell is hooked up so it will pause the movie if someone is at the door and send a picture of the door to the projector.


https://home-assistant.io/components/#media-player


----------



## michaelp2005

Franin said:


> I still have irule going but I've switched to simple control. Have to admit does the job well for my theatre Room. At least they had the right idea by offering subscription we know they will keep going ( I hope )


Franin

I'm still happily using irule, however, I just bought a new Sony TV with a blue tooth remote and given that irule is being discontinued I'm looking at simple remote also.

Note, my current system is all IR/iTach based, no IP control. (IP control in irule for sony tv looks very complicated).

I've bought the simple app and had a quick play / setup. Which is a positive, ie easy, quick basic set up.

So, while I was able to quickly get my avr, tv and foxtel set up, it's far from perfect. So, before I spend too much time researching / learning I had a couple of quick questions which you may have had experience with already. If I at least know these things are possible I can go away and learn how to do it.

1 - used IQ2 device as the default, but it has no Foxtel button (plus a couple of others). So, in simple control can you add specific buttons / devices to that remote design? ie somehow learn or extract foxtel button ir code and add to simple remote.

2 - I have a separate page on my ipad with all the Foxtel channel icons. Simply press the icon and irule sends the channel numbers. Can the same functionality be set up on simple remote?

3 - similar to 1, I have a Pi3 with plex on it and IR codes working. Can I learn this device? Or copy the IR codes from irule? Currently all works through irule/itach.

Many thanks. Any advice / experience is appreciated.

Michael


----------



## Franin

michaelp2005 said:


> Franin
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still happily using irule, however, I just bought a new Sony TV with a blue tooth remote and given that irule is being discontinued I'm looking at simple remote also.
> 
> 
> 
> Note, my current system is all IR/iTach based, no IP control. (IP control in irule for sony tv looks very complicated).
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought the simple app and had a quick play / setup. Which is a positive, ie easy, quick basic set up.
> 
> 
> 
> So, while I was able to quickly get my avr, tv and foxtel set up, it's far from perfect. So, before I spend too much time researching / learning I had a couple of quick questions which you may have had experience with already. If I at least know these things are possible I can go away and learn how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - used IQ2 device as the default, but it has no Foxtel button (plus a couple of others). So, in simple control can you add specific buttons / devices to that remote design? ie somehow learn or extract foxtel button ir code and add to simple remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - I have a separate page on my ipad with all the Foxtel channel icons. Simply press the icon and irule sends the channel numbers. Can the same functionality be set up on simple remote?
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - similar to 1, I have a Pi3 with plex on it and IR codes working. Can I learn this device? Or copy the IR codes from irule? Currently all works through irule/itach.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks. Any advice / experience is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> Hi micheal
> To question 1 & 3 I Used my itach flex to learn ir codes. Too be honest it quite easy to set up. So what happens you pick the channel on the itach flex you want to learn on eg 1, 2, or 3. Then you you can choose the default command titles which is supplied by simple control eg POWER ON. Then on the iPad it goes to learn POWER ON command please press once ( you aim the Foxtel remote at the iflex where it’s IR sensor is located ) if successful it asks you to do it a second time and then again a third time ( there is actually an image that also lights up when going step by step ).
> 
> Qustion 2 I don’t have Foxtel so I couldn’t really answer that question. Sorry about that


----------



## michaelp2005

Franin said:


> michaelp2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Franin
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still happily using irule, however, I just bought a new Sony TV with a blue tooth remote and given that irule is being discontinued I'm looking at simple remote also.
> 
> 
> 
> Note, my current system is all IR/iTach based, no IP control. (IP control in irule for sony tv looks very complicated).
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought the simple app and had a quick play / setup. Which is a positive, ie easy, quick basic set up.
> 
> 
> 
> So, while I was able to quickly get my avr, tv and foxtel set up, it's far from perfect. So, before I spend too much time researching / learning I had a couple of quick questions which you may have had experience with already. If I at least know these things are possible I can go away and learn how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - used IQ2 device as the default, but it has no Foxtel button (plus a couple of others). So, in simple control can you add specific buttons / devices to that remote design? ie somehow learn or extract foxtel button ir code and add to simple remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - I have a separate page on my ipad with all the Foxtel channel icons. Simply press the icon and irule sends the channel numbers. Can the same functionality be set up on simple remote?
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - similar to 1, I have a Pi3 with plex on it and IR codes working. Can I learn this device? Or copy the IR codes from irule? Currently all works through irule/itach.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks. Any advice / experience is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> Hi micheal
> To question 1 & 3 I Used my itach flex to learn ir codes. Too be honest it quite easy to set up. So what happens you pick the channel on the itach flex you want to learn on eg 1, 2, or 3. Then you you can choose the default command titles which is supplied by simple control eg POWER ON. Then on the iPad it goes to learn POWER ON command please press once ( you aim the Foxtel remote at the iflex where it’s IR sensor is located ) if successful it asks you to do it a second time and then again a third time ( there is actually an image that also lights up when going step by step ).
> 
> Qustion 2 I don’t have Foxtel so I couldn’t really answer that question. Sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank. Much appreciated. I might try the simple control forum to see about adding a page with favourte channel icons.
> 
> Michael
Click to expand...


----------



## michaelp2005

michaelp2005 said:


> Franin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank. Much appreciated. I might try the simple control forum to see about adding a page with favourte channel icons.
> 
> Michael
> 
> 
> 
> fyi, simple control has been quite easy to set up. got it all working after about 5-6hrs playing. (Can make it work in 10mins, but the extra time was getting the complete set up and functionality. This was great for me because of the new bluetooth remote controlled TV. Simple was easily able to implement IP control, where my research on ip on irule looked very complicated.
> 
> so, irule is effectively being retired now.......
Click to expand...


----------



## Franin

michaelp2005 said:


> michaelp2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fyi, simple control has been quite easy to set up. got it all working after about 5-6hrs playing. (Can make it work in 10mins, but the extra time was getting the complete set up and functionality. This was great for me because of the new bluetooth remote controlled TV. Simple was easily able to implement IP control, where my research on ip on irule looked very complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> so, irule is effectively being retired now.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing about simple control is if you require a button ( that you have forgotten about or assigned a command too ) you can do it on the fly right there and then.
> 
> Like you I have retired irule awhile ago. Just waiting for version 5 too come out.
Click to expand...


----------



## mpg7321

Well, I can no longer log into my account on the iRule forums for now. I get errors when trying to log in with Google. Oh well...... 
Any ways I have been playing around with DemoPad for the last few days. First, is you do not have to pay a monthly fee to use there product. The monthly service fee will give you more cloud storage and a little better support, though if you are only doing one project, you really don't need to pay the monthly fee. Once, you buy the app for $30.00, I believe you are done. Second, DemoPad's builder is downloaded. So you are no longer using a web base builder, which is a big plus for me. You can sync to the tablet right from the builder. You actually don't even need to use the cloud service you can do every thing from the builder. 
So no worries if DemoPad disappears. The builder software has a learning curve, but over all its not hard to figure out. So far I have been able to accomplish every thing I need to do. With an exception to feedback. I know DemoPad can do feedback, just haven't tackled that job yet. Third, there is a nice size graphic library that you can DL from there website. Not as large as iRule but not bad. Its also easy to add your own graphics. Fourth, DemPad seems to work with all Global Cache device's. So you won't have to buy new hardware. Fifth, I use a few web interface within a URL window inside my build. I have noticed that the same interface works better in DemoPad then it does in iRule. Sixth, One drawback is that there is not a lot of activity on there forums. So far I have been able to find answers to my questions on the forums. I have not tried email support yet, so I have no idea on how helpful they are. I know they made a shift in there business model and are gearing more towards a professional installer. I am not sure that's a bad thing. I have been an iRule user for years now, I am sad to see them go but at this point I would recommend DemoPad as a replacement. Plus its a low cost replacement.


----------



## Peter M

Agree with your thoughts on DemoPad.

I was about to start setting it up when iRule announced four more years of support - so I'm sticking with iRule until they pull the plug.

Cheers,


----------



## Aareses

Is DemoPad the best alternative to iRule? Better than Simple Control?


----------



## dalto

Aareses said:


> Is DemoPad the best alternative to iRule? Better than Simple Control?


I am not sure how anyone could answer that without more information about your specific needs/wants. It is all about trade-offs and priorities.

Simple Control provides a nice interface, it is easy to setup if you don't mind working directly on your device. They have a decent amount of 2-way stuff setup out of the box. You can quickly put together a pretty slick looking remote. The downside of that is that it pretty much does what it does. There is no support for variables, conditional logic or other advanced customization features.


----------



## mpg7321

dalto said:


> I am not sure how anyone could answer that without more information about your specific needs/wants. It is all about trade-offs and priorities.
> 
> Simple Control provides a nice interface, it is easy to setup if you don't mind working directly on your device. They have a decent amount of 2-way stuff setup out of the box. You can quickly put together a pretty slick looking remote. The downside of that is that it pretty much does what it does. There is no support for variables, conditional logic or other advanced customization features.


I do like some of the features of Simple Control. I did try it. I like how I was basically up and running in 20 minutes. I like the DirecTV and KODI integration. However there was one huge issue I had. I use a iPad Mini Gen 4 and every thing was to small. Icons down to text. Could barely read any of it. Lacking feedback was an issue for me as well. Besides that it was a low cost alternative to iRule. 

Still DemoPad seems to be a closer match for me.


----------



## Franin

mpg7321 said:


> I do like some of the features of Simple Control. I did try it. I like how I was basically up and running in 20 minutes. I like the DirecTV and KODI integration. However there was one huge issue I had. I use a iPad Mini Gen 4 and every thing was to small. Icons down to text. Could barely read any of it. Lacking feedback was an issue for me as well. Besides that it was a low cost alternative to iRule.
> 
> Still DemoPad seems to be a closer match for me.


Just curious is Demopad still supported ?


----------



## mpg7321

Franin said:


> Just curious is Demopad still supported ?


So I have had more time with DemoPad. Support has been very good for me. They respond via email very quickly, usually with in hours (I believe they are located in the UK, so they are 6 hours ahead of me so keep that in mind when emailing support). There is a bit of a learning curve on advanced features, but I now have all my feedback working, which includes KODI, DirecTV, Hue and EventGhost. So far the app has been very stable and seems to handle feedback very nicely. Now for people that are interested, yes you do have to pay the in app purchase of $30. US to use the app with more then one device. Then you have an option if you want to pay the monthly fee. I choosed to pay the lower priced monthly fee, so maybe that why support is so fast to respond.


----------



## deewan

FYI for anyone who needs more iTachs or is starting to setup iRule, Roomie, DemoPad ,etc.... I am selling my collection of Global Cache iTach IP2IR and WF2IR equipment. I have them listed in the classified area.


----------



## mpg7321

So more or less, I have been able to reduplicate every thing I do in iRule in DemoPad. The one thing they are missing are "IF" statement, how ever I was able to work aground it. I do find the app to be very stable. Feedback works better then iRule. URL windows also work better. DemoPads drawers/sub pages, works so much better. Plus your not limited to how many panels you can have used per side. So far I am very happy with it.


----------



## Peter M

Good to know. I'd decided to switch to Demopad and was just about to get started when iRule announced the 4 year shut down, so I'm sticking with iRule for now.

Did you use "Flags" to work around no "If" statements ? I didn't get as far as figuring out how they work.

Maybe you should start a Demopad thread. Their own forum is dead so it'd be nice to have a source of help and info.

Cheers,


----------



## mpg7321

Peter M said:


> Good to know. I'd decided to switch to Demopad and was just about to get started when iRule announced the 4 year shut down, so I'm sticking with iRule for now.
> 
> Did you use "Flags" to work around no "If" statements ? I didn't get as far as figuring out how they work.
> 
> Maybe you should start a Demopad thread. Their own forum is dead so it'd be nice to have a source of help and info.
> 
> Cheers,


Yes, "Flags" took me a while to completely figure out. They are used in some ways like an "If" statement. You also kinda have "If" statement with feedback. You can compare the feedback and if it matches what you want it too, then you can execute commands. Labels are used as variables. You can the use them in a command, IE. "GET /tv/tune?major=[First Digit][Second Digit][Third Digit] HTTP/1.1\x0D\x0AContent-Length: 0\x0D\x0A" This command is used to tune directly to a channel for DirecTV.

I will look at starting a thread for DemoPad


----------



## Aareses

For those of you switching to DemoPad, is there anything it can't do that iRule can? It sounds like several think DemoPad is the best alternative to iRule. What about Roomie? Will DemoPad meet the same fate as iRule?


----------



## mpg7321

Aareses said:


> For those of you switching to DemoPad, is there anything it can't do that iRule can? It sounds like several think DemoPad is the best alternative to iRule. What about Roomie? Will DemoPad meet the same fate as iRule?


So far the only thing missing is the "IF" conditionals. 2-way communications, works great. Drawers "or as they call them Sub Pages" are better then iRule. The best is being able to resize graphics in the app. No longer need multiple sets for different hand sets. The one thing is that DemoPad is only IOS. You can create a free account, DL the programs, DL the app and start designing before you buy. With out paying the $30.00 US, you can only use one device on the app.


----------



## dalto

Aareses said:


> For those of you switching to DemoPad, is there anything it can't do that iRule can? It sounds like several think DemoPad is the best alternative to iRule.


I think it probably the closest thing to irule that I have seen from a functionality perspective. However, it is pretty different conceptually so expect a decent learning curve. It doesn't have traditional conditionals but flags, labels and numbers provide some of that functionality in a different way. Download the demo designer and try it for yourself.



Aareses said:


> What about Roomie?


Roomie, now called simple control, is substantially different thing from irule from my perspective. It is far easier to setup initially and, for the things it supports, it supports them very well. However, it does what it does and no more. It lacks the customization abilities that irule has. No variables or conditionals, no ability to add codes or new devices. It is iOS only and all the configuration is done on the ios device. The time I have spent with it remind me more of an improved version of harmony then a custom solution.



Aareses said:


> Will DemoPad meet the same fate as iRule?


Definitely a risk. Doesn't look like there has been much in the way of updates in the last 18 months.


----------



## shah993

dalto said:


> I think it probably the closest thing to irule that I have seen from a functionality perspective. However, it is pretty different conceptually so expect a decent learning curve. It doesn't have traditional conditionals but flags, labels and numbers provide some of that functionality in a different way. Download the demo designer and try it for yourself.
> 
> 
> Roomie, now called simple control, is substantially different thing from irule from my perspective. It is far easier to setup initially and, for the things it supports, it supports them very well. However, it does what it does and no more. It lacks the customization abilities that irule has. No variables or conditionals, no ability to add codes or new devices. It is iOS only and all the configuration is done on the ios device. The time I have spent with it remind me more of an improved version of harmony then a custom solution.
> 
> 
> Definitely a risk. Doesn't look like there has been much in the way of updates in the last 18 months.


There is risk with dempad.I have the original version and they stopped supporting that about a year ago and came out with another version.Atlest for now SimpleControl seems to be uptodate.Meets my needs. I think it is more versatile but adding a device may be a problem but they have a very large database and so far I have yet to find a device which is not supported.There is a way to add custom device but seemed complicated when I last looked at it.


----------



## mpg7321

shah993 said:


> There is risk with dempad.I have the original version and they stopped supporting that about a year ago and came out with another version.Atlest for now SimpleControl seems to be uptodate.Meets my needs. I think it is more versatile but adding a device may be a problem but they have a very large database and so far I have yet to find a device which is not supported.There is a way to add custom device but seemed complicated when I last looked at it.


SimpleControl just did what DemoPad has done. Came out with a new version App not an update. Dempad just released an update, so they are still developing. SimpleControl is just to simple for my needs. Been able t do every thing I need it to do with DemoPad. SimpleControl fell short. Its a nice program for a quick set up and I do like there KODI and DirecTV dvr integration, but its not enough customization for my needs. Especially with feedback.


----------



## Glimmie

*DemoPad USA Support?*

Seems to be European only. No US distributors listed.

Personally Irule left me with a bad taste of this cloud based [email protected]#$. I want something I own and can use forever provided I can keep the hardware running. Sure, I realize you don't get updates when the company goes away but at least you can support what you have. I mean with the ability to write your own device drivers such as IRule allowed, the product can live on except for the cloud based "complier".
And since they were sold for profit, I doubt that will ever become public domain.

I have built many IRule like systems for broadcast control since the mid 1980s using MSDOS and C. And in those days you didn't have some high level graphical OS to do all the work for you. I guess I just need to learn IOS and do my own thing. Can't be any harder than what I have done before.


----------



## mpg7321

Glimmie said:


> Seems to be European only. No US distributors listed.
> 
> Personally Irule left me with a bad taste of this cloud based [email protected]#$. I want something I own and can use forever provided I can keep the hardware running. Sure, I realize you don't get updates when the company goes away but at least you can support what you have. I mean with the ability to write your own device drivers such as IRule allowed, the product can live on except for the cloud based "complier".
> And since they were sold for profit, I doubt that will ever become public domain.
> 
> I have built many IRule like systems for broadcast control since the mid 1980s using MSDOS and C. And in those days you didn't have some high level graphical OS to do all the work for you. I guess I just need to learn IOS and do my own thing. Can't be any harder than what I have done before.


I live in the US and have no problem with DemoPad. You do not have to buy there hardware for this to work. I have full control of DirecTV via IP. All your Global Cache will work. Support is quick to respond. Android is kinda supported. You just have to DL it from there website and side load it. DemoPad is not a cloud base program either. 

I have been in the same boat as you. iRule was my 4th program. Now onto 5th. no matter what we always have a risk on products stop being supported. So far I like DemoPad even more then iRule.


----------



## mskreis

mpg7321 said:


> I live in the US and have no problem with DemoPad. You do not have to buy there hardware for this to work. I have full control of DirecTV via IP. All your Global Cache will work. Support is quick to respond. Android is kinda supported. You just have to DL it from there website and side load it. DemoPad is not a cloud base program either.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in the same boat as you. iRule was my 4th program. Now onto 5th. no matter what we always have a risk on products stop being supported. So far I like DemoPad even more then iRule.




I’m looking at DemoPad to replace IRule. Is there a database of device IP commands that can be imported similar to iRule?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sfatula

*Switched to TouchControl*

I switched from iRule to TouchControl. Does not require any cloud type app, does voice, can use device keyboard to send commands and control a device unlike iRule, etc. etc. IOS only. The builder runs on Mac or Windows. It does everything iRule did and a whole lot more. Very inexpensive. Just loving the app, they've done a good job over the years it's been around. For IOS only users who want to be able to do at least as much as they did in iRule, a great choice. Works with Global Cache database or IR codes.


----------



## mpg7321

mskreis said:


> I’m looking at DemoPad to replace IRule. Is there a database of device IP commands that can be imported similar to iRule?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is one area DemoPad is lacking. I was able to find some via there forum section. If you can find it, you DL the file and then import it to the builder. I was able to find KODI and DirecTV and ROKU.


----------



## 3no

mpg7321 said:


> This is one area DemoPad is lacking. I was able to find some via there forum section. If you can find it, you DL the file and then import it to the builder. I was able to find KODI and DirecTV and ROKU.


So far I've been able to find Marantz AV and Sony projectors. Still need Sony UHD player and Apple TV 4K. Haven't looked for those yet though...


----------



## osupike99

3no said:


> So far I've been able to find Marantz AV and Sony projectors. Still need Sony UHD player and Apple TV 4K. Haven't looked for those yet though...


Those are in there also.


----------



## mpg7321

osupike99 said:


> Those are in there also.


Once you find a few, you can get an idea on how IP works and if yo can find the device protocal you should be able to add a custom. Nice thing is you can test IP codes right from the builder to see if you have them working right. I also started a new thread on the AVS Forums, called http://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-remote-control-area/2933950-calling-all-demopad-users.html so we can post questions


----------



## Nicholas W

I Just switched from iRule also.

I tried Simple Control first, but when I downloaded the Version 5 I found that’s they have dropped all support for GC devices. They want you to buy their "Simple Blaster" instead (which seems to be an iTach flex, but customized).

I worked around this, but found it very limited. It just does what it does, no flexibility. Could not get web view displays to work correctly at all.

Demopad works much better. Had everything up and running in a few hours. Same sort of concept as iRule, so same learning curve. I’m using it as a front end for Openhab, so really only need one device to work (plus some IR stuff it’s just easier to do direct).

Web views work really nicely, and got feedback working without too much puzzlement.

The designer is worryingly dated though, and the forums are dead - which is a bad sign. Still no cloud stuff required, so it’s all under my control, and so far it hasn’t cost a dime to try out.

Still on the lookout for a fully featured alternative, if demopad does turn out to be another dead end.

Is there a third alternative? Or are SC and demopad really it?


----------



## Vince_B

Simple control is working well for me. I think if people support it it will be around. Also it’s so easy to set up compared to the alternatives, if it went away it’s not like you’d have 200 hours in it. All the config on iOS is very convenient and instant sync to the other remotes via hub is way easier than Irule. One config, not one for every resolution device etc. it’s phenomenally easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpg7321

I have used Simple Control and its just to simple. Its nice if you just want some thing quick and simple. I however don't like the hole GC issues and I don't like how they control there forums.


----------



## Aareses

It sounds to me like DemoPad may be the best solution for more complex systems, but it is concerning there have been no updates in a while and that the user forum is dead.

On the other hand, my understanding is that Simple Control does not allow custom IP commands or feedback.


----------



## mpg7321

Aareses said:


> It sounds to me like DemoPad may be the best solution for more complex systems, but it is concerning there have been no updates in a while and that the user forum is dead.
> 
> On the other hand, my understanding is that Simple Control does not allow custom IP commands or feedback.


I have been using Demopad for 2 months now and have received one update to the app.


----------



## Vince_B

The new v5 presents a very simple front end, you can enable the old screens however. An editor is coming to allow tweaks to the new layouts. 

You can create and upload command files. There’s a doc and examples on how to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJHT

Where is the new custom command documentation? Doesn’t work like it did with V4. Can’t seem to find it. Thanks. SJ


----------



## mskreis

Surprised to see a new update available from the App Store. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heffneil

mskreis said:


> Surprised to see a new update available from the App Store.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is interesting. Call me bitter or skeptical but I think we are guinea pigs for the next product.


----------



## mskreis

heffneil said:


> That is interesting. Call me bitter or skeptical but I think we are guinea pigs for the next product.




Yea, I’m not sure what to make of this. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 24Changer

mskreis said:


> Surprised to see a new update available from the App Store.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Who's jumping in first?


----------



## Axel

Well, this seems to be a dot-dot update, from 4.7.1 to 4.7.2. So I don’t expect any earth shattering changes or new features in it. The release note says ‘Added support for a iPhone7/7s...”’ 

_____
Axel


----------



## cboengrand

Hello

On the iRule dedicated forum there is an excellent thread on possible replacements to iRule. Quite many users sharing their initial feedback in testing alternatives.
In order to summarize the content I have created an online spreadsheet that anyone could contribute in.



If you just want to view the spreadsheet (not much content in there yet): 
https://www.rowshare.com/t/ab9d3f6029...

if you want to modify the spreadsheet (we need your contributions) I give you the full login details as i have created the Rowshare account just for this purpose 

Login here: 
https://www.rowshare.com/LogIn


username: [email protected] 
password: replaceirule 

Please feel free to change the structure of the spreadhseet, add / edit content as my initial version is just an attempt to get it going.


----------



## jimim

24Changer said:


> Who's jumping in first?



i think i did without knowing. my apps update automatically and now my iPad mini 2 and my 2nd gen iPad is crashing. is their a way to go back to a previous version?

jim


----------



## jimim

carful with upgrade.

my iOS 11 iPads work.

my iOS 10 and 9 iPads do not! they work with 7.4.1 but not 7.4.1!

some over on the rule community board are saying its a wifi thing. but not here. if i turn wifi off it still doesn't boot up.

just isn't working on iOS 9 or 10 but works fine on 11 on 3 iPads.

jim


----------



## Monkey_Man

I'm trying to set up a few buttons for custom Gamma with my JVC RS500 but I can't get these IP commands to work with the following code. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?

Gamma - Custom 1 \x21\x89\x01\x47\x54\x34\x0A 
Gamma - Custom 2 \x21\x89\x01\x47\x54\x35\x0A 
Gamma - Custom 3 \x21\x89\x01\x47\x54\x36\x0A


----------



## Axel

Monkey_Man said:


> I'm trying to set up a few buttons for custom Gamma with my JVC RS500 but I can't get these IP commands to work with the following code. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Gamma - Custom 1 \x21\x89\x01\x47\x54\x34\x0A
> Gamma - Custom 2 \x21\x89\x01\x47\x54\x35\x0A
> Gamma - Custom 3 \x21\x89\x01\x47\x54\x36\x0A




Not sure, but if Custom 1 equates to Gamma A, I found slightly different codes in the iRule database
Gamma A \x21\x89\x01\x47\x54\x31\x0A
Gamma B \x21\x89\x01\x47\x54\x32\x0A
Gamma C \x21\x89\x01\x47\x54\x33\x0A

(I assume that you do not have problem with any other IP commands for your JVC, correct?)

_____
Axel


----------



## Monkey_Man

Axel said:


> Not sure, but if Custom 1 equates to Gamma A, I found slightly different codes in the iRule database
> Gamma A \x21\x89\x01\x47\x54\x31\x0A
> Gamma B \x21\x89\x01\x47\x54\x32\x0A
> Gamma C \x21\x89\x01\x47\x54\x33\x0A
> 
> (I assume that you do not have problem with any other IP commands for your JVC, correct?)
> 
> _____
> Axel


Thanks axel, yeah the custom gammas are next in the chain 34, 35, 36... All my other IP commands work except custom gamma. I also believe the a,b,c also don't work. Odd


----------



## Axel

Monkey_Man said:


> Thanks axel, yeah the custom gammas are next in the chain 34, 35, 36... All my other IP commands work except custom gamma. I also believe the a,b,c also don't work. Odd


Have you tried one of the 'regular' gamma settings? They seem to have a different syntax, e.g. for Gamma 2.3 \x21\x89\x01\x47\x50\x35\x0A

Did you verify the codes with the JVC's official protocol spec? IIRC, at least in the beginning, the JVC codes in the iRule database contained some bugs.

_____
Axel


----------



## Monkey_Man

This is what I have from an older JVC resource (official JVC doc). These are for older generation JVC and mine is 2016 model year. I cant seem to find updated codes. I wonder if there needs to be another hex code first? 

GAMMA
Command Hex Code
Gamma - Normal 21 89 01 47 54 30 0A
Gamma - A 21 89 01 47 54 31 0A
Gamma - B 21 89 01 47 54 32 0A
Gamma - C 21 89 01 47 54 33 0A
Gamma - D (HD550/950/990/X3/X7/X9/X30/
X70/X90/RS15/25/35/40/50/60/45/55/65) 21 89 01 47 54 37 0A
Gamma - Custom 1 21 89 01 47 54 34 0A
Gamma - Custom 2 21 89 01 47 54 35 0A
Gamma - Custom 3 21 89 01 47 54 36 0A
GAMMA VALUE
Command Hex Code
Gamma Correction Value - 1.8 21 89 01 47 50 30 0A
Gamma Correction Value - 1.9 21 89 01 47 50 31 0A
Gamma Correction Value - 2.0 21 89 01 47 50 32 0A
Gamma Correction Value - 2.1 21 89 01 47 50 33 0A
Gamma Correction Value - 2.2 (Default) 21 89 01 47 50 34 0A
Gamma Correction Value - 2.3 21 89 01 47 50 35 0A
Gamma Correction Value - 2.4 21 89 01 47 50 36 0A
Gamma Correction Value - 2.5 21 89 01 47 50 37 0A
Gamma Correction Value - 2.6 21 89 01 47 50 38 0A


----------



## Der Alte

*Kramer does not seem to be a good replacement for iRule*

Without considering the cost of the required Kramer Brain. The Kramer offering does not seem to be a viable replacement for iRule!

There is the same problem of a central server for development of the Control System.

Kramer could at any time pull the plug and say the central server will go away at some time in the future.

I would prefer not to be SOL a second time.


----------



## Axel

Monkey_Man said:


> This is what I have from an older JVC resource (official JVC doc). These are for older generation JVC and mine is 2016 model year. I cant seem to find updated codes. ...


http://support.jvc.com/consumer/support/support.jsp?pageID=11

_____
Axel


----------



## Monkey_Man

Axel said:


> http://support.jvc.com/consumer/support/support.jsp?pageID=11
> 
> _____
> Axel


Thanks Axel, perhaps I'm missing something as I looked at those documents and couldn't figure out the proper Hex code for custom 1/2/3. In the older documents they made it pretty straight forward. They lay it out to send red and green data to each custom gamma. But it's not clear to me how to switch to a particular gamma via a straight forward hex code.


----------



## mborner

Axel said:


> Well, this seems to be a dot-dot update, from 4.7.1 to 4.7.2. So I don’t expect any earth shattering changes or new features in it. The release note says ‘Added support for a iPhone7/7s...”’
> 
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> Axel




My update says 4.1.0. Strange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mborner

I used Demopad in the past. I’ll probably go back to it. It worked well for me. Steep learning curve, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel

Monkey_Man said:


> Thanks Axel, perhaps I'm missing something as I looked at those documents and couldn't figure out the proper Hex code for custom 1/2/3. In the older documents they made it pretty straight forward. They lay it out to send red and green data to each custom gamma. But it's not clear to me how to switch to a particular gamma via a straight forward hex code.


Here is a thought: rather than trying to control 'only' the gamma setting, how about controlling the 'entire' 'Picture Mode'? 
Assign 'Gamma A' to 'Picture Mode User 1' and 'Gamma B' to 'Picture Mode User 2'; leave all other settings the same. 

I use 'Picture Mode User 1' 
\x21\x89\x01\x50\x4D\x50\x4D\x30\x43\x0A

and 'Picture Mode User 2' 
\x21\x89\x01\x50\x4D\x50\x4D\x30\x44\x0A

to toggle between different modes.

____
Axel


----------



## Axel

mborner said:


> My update says 4.1.0. Strange.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you on an earlier iOS, maybe? 

I am with all my iOS devices on the latest iOS.

____
Axel


----------



## Monkey_Man

Axel said:


> Here is a thought: rather than trying to control 'only' the gamma setting, how about controlling the 'entire' 'Picture Mode'?
> Assign 'Gamma A' to 'Picture Mode User 1' and 'Gamma B' to 'Picture Mode User 2'; leave all other settings the same.
> 
> I use 'Picture Mode User 1'
> \x21\x89\x01\x50\x4D\x50\x4D\x30\x43\x0A
> 
> and 'Picture Mode User 2'
> \x21\x89\x01\x50\x4D\x50\x4D\x30\x44\x0A
> 
> to toggle between different modes.
> 
> ____
> Axel


Axel, thanks for taking the time to help me out. A member at the JVC RS-400,500,600 forum had the correct hex codes. Here they are in case someone is ever looking for them:

Custom 1: \x21\x89\x01\x50\x4D\x47\x54\x34\x0A
Custom 2: \x21\x89\x01\x50\x4D\x47\x54\x35\x0A
Custom 3: \x21\x89\x01\x50\x4D\x47\x54\x36\x0A


----------



## Axel

Monkey_Man said:


> Axel, thanks for taking the time to help me out. A member at the JVC RS-400,500,600 forum had the correct hex codes. Here they are in case someone is ever looking for them:
> 
> Custom 1: \x21\x89\x01\x50\x4D\x47\x54\x34\x0A
> Custom 2: \x21\x89\x01\x50\x4D\x47\x54\x35\x0A
> Custom 3: \x21\x89\x01\x50\x4D\x47\x54\x36\x0A



Happy to see you got it sorted out!

____
Axel


----------



## Aareses

jimim said:


> carful with upgrade.
> 
> my iOS 11 iPads work.
> 
> my iOS 10 and 9 iPads do not! they work with 7.4.1 but not 7.4.1!
> 
> some over on the rule community board are saying its a wifi thing. but not here. if i turn wifi off it still doesn't boot up.
> 
> just isn't working on iOS 9 or 10 but works fine on 11 on 3 iPads.
> 
> jim


My new iPad Pro has been crashing with iRule for a few months now. I posted more details a while back in this thread. I believe it is on the previous page somewhere. Ever since that particular iOS update, every time I open iRule, it crashes instantly. I believe it is related to WiFi somehow. The work around I have used is as follows:



Create a Mobile Hotspot with mobile phone.
Connect iPad to Mobile Hotspot on mobile phone.
Open iRule using Mobile Hotspot.
Switch iPad from Mobile Hotspot to normal WiFi connection.
Don't close iRule!

Using those steps above, iRule has remained open, works normally and is stable. It's not a huge deal for me since this iPad is a dedicated controller for my theater. Unfortunately, when you accidentally close iRule, there is a new iOS update or an iRule update or need to restart your iPad, you will need to repeat those steps. So it is more of a pain in the a$$.

Hope that helps! Even better, I hope iRule fixes the issue, but I'm not holding my breath. Yes, I have contacted support several times, but they don't know what is causing the issue. NONE of my other iPad apps crash and everything else works normally.


----------



## jimim

Aareses said:


> jimim said:
> 
> 
> 
> carful with upgrade.
> 
> my iOS 11 iPads work.
> 
> my iOS 10 and 9 iPads do not! they work with 7.4.1 but not 7.4.1!
> 
> some over on the rule community board are saying its a wifi thing. but not here. if i turn wifi off it still doesn't boot up.
> 
> just isn't working on iOS 9 or 10 but works fine on 11 on 3 iPads.
> 
> jim
> 
> 
> 
> My new iPad Pro has been crashing with iRule for a few months now. I posted more details a while back in this thread. I believe it is on the previous page somewhere. Ever since that particular iOS update, every time I open iRule, it crashes instantly. I believe it is related to WiFi somehow. The work around I have used is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Create a Mobile Hotspot with mobile phone.
> Connect iPad to Mobile Hotspot on mobile phone.
> Open iRule using Mobile Hotspot.
> Switch iPad from Mobile Hotspot to normal WiFi connection.
> Don't close iRule!
> 
> Using those steps above, iRule has remained open, works normally and is stable. It's not a huge deal for me since this iPad is a dedicated controller for my theater. Unfortunately, when you accidentally close iRule, there is a new iOS update or an iRule update or need to restart your iPad, you will need to repeat those steps. So it is more of a pain in the a$$.
> 
> Hope that helps! Even better, I hope iRule fixes the issue, but I'm not holding my breath. Yes, I have contacted support several times, but they don't know what is causing the issue. NONE of my other iPad apps crash and everything else works normally.
Click to expand...

They told me they know about the crash issues on iOS lower than 11 and are working on a fix. That?s all I know as of right now. So we will see I guess. I have zero crash issues on the 4 iPads with iOS 11 installed but my 2 iOS 10 and 1 iOS 9 crash.


----------



## SJHT

Strange. I'm running iRule on my iPad Pro (latest software, etc.) and have no issues. SJ


----------



## No Clue

Aareses said:


> My new iPad Pro has been crashing with iRule for a few months now. I posted more details a while back in this thread. I believe it is on the previous page somewhere. Ever since that particular iOS update, every time I open iRule, it crashes instantly. I believe it is related to WiFi somehow. The work around I have used is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Create a Mobile Hotspot with mobile phone.
> Connect iPad to Mobile Hotspot on mobile phone.
> Open iRule using Mobile Hotspot.
> Switch iPad from Mobile Hotspot to normal WiFi connection.
> Don't close iRule!
> 
> Using those steps above, iRule has remained open, works normally and is stable. It's not a huge deal for me since this iPad is a dedicated controller for my theater. Unfortunately, when you accidentally close iRule, there is a new iOS update or an iRule update or need to restart your iPad, you will need to repeat those steps. So it is more of a pain in the a$$.
> 
> Hope that helps! Even better, I hope iRule fixes the issue, but I'm not holding my breath. Yes, I have contacted support several times, but they don't know what is causing the issue. NONE of my other iPad apps crash and everything else works normally.


I'm having the same issues. Irule crashes immediately upon opening. I am running the latest IOS and irule app. I tried to reinstall the app and get to the point where it is synchronizing images but it crashes at that point. I tried the personal hotspot with no luck.

I hope they get this fixed soon.


----------



## rhett7660

SJHT said:


> Strange. I'm running iRule on my iPad Pro (latest software, etc.) and have no issues. SJ


According the iRule forums this is only impacting those who are running anything below iOS 11.


----------



## Aareses

rhett7660 said:


> According the iRule forums this is only impacting those who are running anything below iOS 11.


It could possibly be a different issue, but I'm running the latest version of iOS 11.2.5 and iRule and it's having crashing problems. None of my other apps are crashing and the iPad seems to be working normally, but iRule is not. After several interactions with tech support, they have no idea why it's crashing.


----------



## rhett7660

Aareses said:


> It could possibly be a different issue, but I'm running the latest version of iOS 11.2.5 and iRule and it's having crashing problems. None of my other apps are crashing and the iPad seems to be working normally, but iRule is not. After several interactions with tech support, they have no idea why it's crashing.


Could be, I am only going off what is being said in the iRule forum and supposedly the iRule team knows about it and are working on a fix. As for me, I moved off of iRule completely after this.


----------



## rhett7660

Looks like an update was pushed and most people are saying their remote is fixed.


----------



## obelix155

rhett7660 said:


> Looks like an update was pushed and most people are saying their remote is fixed.


Hi

I've updated to the last version and same issue, immediate crash. 

running ios 11


----------



## nyjklein

obelix155 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've updated to the last version and same issue, immediate crash.
> 
> running ios 11


If you've already tried this then ignore this post. Have you deleted the app from your device and then downloaded it again from the App store? This step deletes all app data and settings and starts fresh. It's fixed crashing apps for me in the past.

Jeff


----------



## jimim

i didn't update my iOS devices on 11, but did my old 9.x.x ones and they work again. i'm not taking a chance on my ios11 iPads cause they r my go to ones daily. works. no need to fix. lol

i'm glad they pushed an update out for us so quickly.

jim


----------



## rhett7660

obelix155 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've updated to the last version and same issue, immediate crash.
> 
> running ios 11


Like another poster stated, delete the app, make sure you are running the latest OS, you are on iOS 11.X.X? I would then download the app and try it again.

Even though I am not using iRule anymore, I did manage to get it back up and running again with the new update. I am running an older version of the iOS. Version 9 something. It did work though.


----------



## No Clue

I'm pleased to say the update seems to have worked for me. Before the update, I had already deleted the app and tried to reinstall it. After the update, I needed to sync again and restore gateways and that seemed to do it.


----------



## SJHT

Anyone controlling a newer Sony Projector with IP? Would love to get some feedback on how to setup. I have the control documentation. Thanks. SJ


----------



## 24Changer

SJHT said:


> Anyone controlling a newer Sony Projector with IP? Would love to get some feedback on how to setup. I have the control documentation. Thanks. SJ


Not sure if this is new enough for you but I am controlling a 55ES thru an iTach Flex IP. Works great, easy setup.


----------



## SJHT

Thanks. Got things finally working. SJ


----------



## mborner

Axel said:


> Are you on an earlier iOS, maybe?
> 
> I am with all my iOS devices on the latest iOS.
> 
> ____
> Axel


I'm on latest iOS


----------



## ChldsPlay

Anyone know of possible commands for a Panasonic AE8000U to load saved picture memories? I have it set up already to load lens memories, but now I need it for the picture memories (for HDR content). There is documentation that showed the lens memory commands, but nothing on picture memory. All I have is the command for the Load Memory button, which I suspect (I'm at work) just brings up a list of memories, picture and lens, that I could load, and which I would have to select. I'd prefer to just be able to put everything in one command/button on iRule so I can switch quickly and not have to add projector controls to my other devices.


----------



## jtjjen

SJHT said:


> Anyone controlling a newer Sony Projector with IP? Would love to get some feedback on how to setup. I have the control documentation. Thanks. SJ


On a related note, does anyone know the IP codes to control laser power on the latest Sony projector (either 885 or 5000)?


----------



## SJHT

jtjjen said:


> On a related note, does anyone know the IP codes to control laser power on the latest Sony projector (either 885 or 5000)?


The only thing I could find is:

light_output_val 

Not sure if this works, but it is specific for the 5000 and 885. SJ


----------



## jtjjen

SJHT said:


> The only thing I could find is:
> 
> light_output_val
> 
> Not sure if this works, but it is specific for the 5000 and 885. SJ


Thanks. That’s more than I could find. Is this in a document somewhere?


----------



## SJHT

jtjjen said:


> Thanks. That’s more than I could find. Is this in a document somewhere?


I will send you a PM.... SJ


----------



## jtjjen

Thanks!


----------



## BaconsTheater

Does anyone design graphics and do a setup for a fee?


----------



## 24Changer

BaconsTheater said:


> Does anyone design graphics and do a setup for a fee?



I will sent you a PM


----------



## jimim

guys,

for the android users out there. . .

1. is their a module for vera? i am using on wall android tablets with POE and wanted to be able to control my vera. the android vera apps aren't the best. the one that is good has a monthly supcription fee. just not worth it to me. i use the iOS vera module and it's fine for my use.

2. is their anyway to get an iOS build over to android or do i have start from scratch. any tips?

thanks,
jim


----------



## 24Changer

jimim said:


> guys,
> 
> for the android users out there. . .
> 
> 2. is their anyway to get an iOS build over to android or do i have start from scratch. any tips?
> 
> jim



Jim I went from a Samsung tablet to iOS. Here is what I did.
Created a new handset for the samsung tab.
Go to Options inthe builder and click on Settings, insure you have Create full resolution gridfor new pages selected.
And then copy allthe panels from the current handest into the new handset.
You will mostly find images will look a littlebit out of place and have to move things around


----------



## jimim

24Changer said:


> Jim I went from a Samsung tablet to iOS. Here is what I did.
> Created a new handset for the samsung tab.
> Go to Options inthe builder and click on Settings, insure you have Create full resolution gridfor new pages selected.
> And then copy allthe panels from the current handest into the new handset.
> You will mostly find images will look a littlebit out of place and have to move things around


oh ok. so prob is i can't create a new handset? says i met my 25 quote for devices? i have 25 exactly. so i can't build a new build? right now i have only a iPad build with 25 devices attached to that build.

am i doing something wrong?

thanks!
jim


----------



## 24Changer

jimim said:


> oh ok. so prob is i can't create a new handset? says i met my 25 quote for devices? i have 25 exactly. so i can't build a new build? right now i have only a iPad build with 25 devices attached to that build.
> 
> am i doing something wrong?
> 
> thanks!
> jim


If I am not mistaken, devices are components not handsets. You should be able to create a new handset and the restore your back up to the new handset.


----------



## mborner

*Denon Carriage Return*

My iRule remote has been setup and working great for years but I'm currently working on a Demopad setup. I'm just curious about something. All of Denon's IP documentation says that their carriage return is 0x0D. I've found that information in every document I could find on the internet. However, only \x0D works. 0x0D does not work for any command. I cannot find any documentation showing \x0D as the correct carriage return. What am I missing? What's the difference between \x0D and 0x0D and why is this error published in every document I find?


----------



## mpg7321

mborner said:


> My iRule remote has been setup and working great for years but I'm currently working on a Demopad setup. I'm just curious about something. All of Denon's IP documentation says that their carriage return is 0x0D. I've found that information in every document I could find on the internet. However, only \x0D works. 0x0D does not work for any command. I cannot find any documentation showing \x0D as the correct carriage return. What am I missing? What's the difference between \x0D and 0x0D and why is this error published in every document I find?


So I don't understand the question. If it works why worry. FYI I am using \x0D just fine for my Demopad build.


----------



## mborner

mpg7321 said:


> So I don't understand the question. If it works why worry. FYI I am using \x0D just fine for my Demopad build.


Well, thank you for that. As I said, I was just curious about something, I'm not worried.


----------



## jacket_fan

I have a Marantz AV8802 in transit via FedEx. In preparation I have looked through the "irule" and "Community" devices for suitable IR controls. Not sure which one is the best to start out with. Do any Marantz owners have a recommendation for IR controlled device examples.

Thanks,


----------



## absolootbs

mborner said:


> My iRule remote has been setup and working great for years but I'm currently working on a Demopad setup. I'm just curious about something. All of Denon's IP documentation says that their carriage return is 0x0D. I've found that information in every document I could find on the internet. However, only \x0D works. 0x0D does not work for any command. I cannot find any documentation showing \x0D as the correct carriage return. What am I missing? What's the difference between \x0D and 0x0D and why is this error published in every document I find?



0x and \x are basically just two different ways to say the same thing, which is "what follows is the hexadecimal notation of a character" ("0D" is hex for carriage return). Which one to use depends on what the program (remote developer, in this case) you're using is looking for. So while some programs may be written to acknowledge either, and others may specifically want 0x, Demopad is apparently written to only look for \x. And Denon just happens to have chosen to write their documentation using the other.


----------



## videoray

jacket_fan said:


> I have a Marantz AV8802 in transit via FedEx. In preparation I have looked through the "irule" and "Community" devices for suitable IR controls. Not sure which one is the best to start out with. Do any Marantz owners have a recommendation for IR controlled device examples.
> 
> Thanks,


http://www.hot-link.com/ and 

https://www.amazon.com/Global-Cache...s&keywords=ip+to+IR&psc=1&smid=A33RI86K4PO1EO


----------



## jacket_fan

Thanks videoray, but I obviously did not ask the correct question. Sorry for my vagueness.

Let me see if I can do a better job. 

Under Marantz Receiver/Preamp devices, there are 41 code sets under the "irule" tab and 116 code sets under "Community" tab. 

I did not see a specific IR code set for the Marantz AV8802. 

I was looking for recommendations for what IR code set would be best to use as a baseline?


----------



## eatenbacktolife

Why do you want to use IR? Use rs-232 or IP control. I prefer the rs-232 with Denon/Marantz. You can prob use Denon device in library as well


----------



## jacket_fan

> Why do you want to use IR?


It is what I am currently using with my existing processor.

The Denon processors are an option. I suspect the later generation models might work.


----------



## eatenbacktolife

I would switch to serial control. Large benefit over using IR


----------



## videoray

eatenbacktolife said:


> I would switch to serial control. Large benefit over using IR


Do you use close shop software like control 5 or iRule software for RS232 with an IP To RS232 Converter?


----------



## eatenbacktolife

Both. Global Cache IP2SL work well in iRule. GC100 work but only allow one handset connection at a time.


----------



## mborner

absolootbs said:


> 0x and \x are basically just two different ways to say the same thing, which is "what follows is the hexadecimal notation of a character" ("0D" is hex for carriage return). Which one to use depends on what the program (remote developer, in this case) you're using is looking for. So while some programs may be written to acknowledge either, and others may specifically want 0x, Demopad is apparently written to only look for \x. And Denon just happens to have chosen to write their documentation using the other.


That was very informative, thank you.


----------



## videoray

eatenbacktolife said:


> Both. Global Cache IP2SL work well in iRule. GC100 work but only allow one handset connection at a time.


So you use both iRule and Simple Control 5 with IP2SL? Maybe I'm misunderstanding your answer.


----------



## eatenbacktolife

videoray said:


> So you use both iRule and Simple Control 5 with IP2SL? Maybe I'm misunderstanding your answer.


I thought you were asking if I did dealer only control systems or iRule. IP2SL works with iRule without issue. I've never touched simple control


----------



## videoray

eatenbacktolife said:


> I thought you were asking if I did dealer only control systems or iRule. IP2SL works with iRule without issue. I've never touched simple control


Rs232 will be the best for Marantz AV8895. I believe I will get Simple control 5 to get started and do iRule later. Thanks for the Help.


----------



## jtjjen

Thanks to help from SJHT, I was able to get the ADCP IP codes working for the Sony VW5000ES (will work for VW885 too). I have shared the device in iRule. The device name is:

VPL-VW5000ES ADCP IP Control - JohnJ

Tips: The port needs to match ADCP port in the web browser screen of the projector - default 53595
Turn off "Requires Authentication".

ETA: Biggest advantage for me was to control laser level directly.


----------



## jacket_fan

Another set up question. It has been years since I did the last revision on my system. I thought there was a way to have buttons toggle between on and off. I found that especially useful when turning the system on. I am either mistaken or have forgotten how to do it. It seemed like I could drag the on and off buttons on top of each other or something simple like that. In reviewing the tutorial, I cannot find what I think I am looking for.

I thought it was under toggle or something like that. 

Can I do something to show I pressed the button?

Thanks


----------



## Peter M

Have you seen this ?

toggle images

Cheers,


----------



## jacket_fan

Thanks Peter, I am a bit ashamed to say I did. Worked perfectly. 

Thank you.


----------



## Jack D

*Can't control JVC with iRule*

I've set up my iRule configuration with a JVC x-950 projector. I get a green icon for the JVC gateway that I set up but when I send commands from one of the device files from the iRule database they do not work. I've also tried to create commands using the hex codes from the JVC DLA Remote control guide adding a \x in front of each hex but that didn't work either. I have an entrance with the PJREQ command that repeats every 3 seconds. What am I missing? Thanks for any help.


----------



## sonoftumble

Jack D said:


> I've set up my iRule configuration with a JVC x-950 projector. I get a green icon for the JVC gateway that I set up but when I send commands from one of the device files from the iRule database they do not work. I've also tried to create commands using the hex codes from the JVC DLA Remote control guide adding a \x in front of each hex but that didn't work either. I have an entrance with the PJREQ command that repeats every 3 seconds. What am I missing? Thanks for any help.


You should use the direct hex commands. ( examples below ) For IP control make sure to set the IP gateway to *Port 20554*

The hex commands should be formatted are follows.

Power On: \x21\x89\x01\x50\x57\x31\x0A
Power Off: \x21\x89\x01\x50\x57\x30\x0A

You may be using this guide already, but just in case: http://support.jvc.com/consumer/support/documents/DILAremoteControlGuide.pdf

Also, in the iRule device library, you will find the following device driver which will work just fine with your model as the control codes are the same for all of the JVC projo models: *JVC Projector RS and X Series TCP*

There is also a feedbacks driver so you can query the projector as to its power status. This comes in handy when you are in bed and you want to make sure that the kids turned off the projector ( they usually don't - lol ): *JVC Projector RS Series All Models IP/RS232*


----------



## Jack D

sonoftumble said:


> You should use the direct hex commands. ( examples below ) For IP control make sure to set the IP gateway to *Port 20554*
> 
> The hex commands should be formatted are follows.
> 
> Power On: \x21\x89\x01\x50\x57\x31\x0A
> Power Off: \x21\x89\x01\x50\x57\x30\x0A
> 
> You may be using this guide already, but just in case: http://support.jvc.com/consumer/support/documents/DILAremoteControlGuide.pdf
> 
> Also, in the iRule device library, you will find the following device driver which will work just fine with your model as the control codes are the same for all of the JVC projo models: *JVC Projector RS and X Series TCP*
> 
> There is also a feedbacks driver so you can query the projector as to its power status. This comes in handy when you are in bed and you want to make sure that the kids turned off the projector ( they usually don't - lol ): *JVC Projector RS Series All Models IP/RS232*


Thanks for the response. I am using port 20554. I think I would not get a green icon for the gateway if it were not making a connection. I did use the direct hex commands from the JVC document and formatted as you describe. All I need to do is switch between picture mode USER1 and USER2 and change gamma from D to B when going from SDR to HDR programming. It’s a bit of a hassle to do it with the remote. Is there anything else I could be missing? Don’t really need the feedbacks....


----------



## 24Changer

Can someone help me understand this; in iRule Builder why in the Images tab when I click on an image/icon/picture... the scroll bar will jump to the top of the page? Has or is anyone else experience this? Is there something that I can do to correct this?


----------



## mpg7321

24Changer said:


> Can someone help me understand this; in iRule Builder why in the Images tab when I click on an image/icon/picture... the scroll bar will jump to the top of the page? Has or is anyone else experience this? Is there something that I can do to correct this?


I have that issue as well. Its been going on for a while now. I am using Chrome..


----------



## sonoftumble

24Changer said:


> Can someone help me understand this; in iRule Builder why in the Images tab when I click on an image/icon/picture... the scroll bar will jump to the top of the page? Has or is anyone else experience this? Is there something that I can do to correct this?


It's a bug in the builder that's been around for a couple of years. I doubt it will ever be fixed as they plan to sunset both iRule and On Controls ( same software ) in about 2 1/2 years. :frown:


----------



## 24Changer

sonoftumble said:


> It's a bug in the builder that's been around for a couple of years. I doubt it will ever be fixed as they plan to sunset both iRule and On Controls ( same software ) in about 2 1/2 years. :frown:


Thanks, was more or less confirming that I was not doing something incorrectly.


----------



## Audiojan

Does anyone use iRule to control an Apple TV 4K? If so, how? From my understanding Apple removed the IP control ability from the 4k, only supporting Blutooth and IR. All my equipment is in a separate room, so IR is out of the question.


----------



## Peter M

Audiojan said:


> All my equipment is in a separate room, so IR is out of the question.


Not necessarily. Try looking for a suitable IR repeater system.

Cheers,


----------



## Audiojan

Peter M said:


> Not necessarily. Try looking for a suitable IR repeater system.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks Peter. I really would prefer to stay away from IR as it's not always perfectly reliable (IMHO). IP or RS232 has always worked well for me in the past.


----------



## sfatula

Audiojan said:


> Thanks Peter. I really would prefer to stay away from IR as it's not always perfectly reliable (IMHO). IP or RS232 has always worked well for me in the past.


Well, many of us would prefer that, but sorry, not available except through some specific home automation partners. 

You can contribute here:

https://github.com/jeanregisser/mediaremotetv-protocol

It is possible with enough people working on the project eventually control could be achieved.


----------



## sfatula

Does anyone here has a nice home page in their remote, one that shows says the status of every device, one that looks good and they might be proud of, willing to share any picture of it?

I want to show all my devices, and, other stuff, the status. I can get the status (power on, off), but, other than:

Pioneer Receive:Off
Left Subwoofer:Off

etc., which doesn't look very nice, is there a cool way to present it? Sadly, am a programmer, but terrible at graphic design.


----------



## jacket_fan

Another problem.

I need connection help. 

I got a new GC-100-12. I thought the Itach I bought years ago got zapped by lighting. I cannot connect with either the iPad or iPhone after the new installation. 

The GC-100 has what I think is the default IP address of 192.168.1.70. I ran iTest and verified that IP address. My router has an address of 192.168.50.1. I have a Gateway for the GC-100 set as 192.168.1.70 to match the IP address from iHelp. 

I do not get the iPhone or the iPad to connect ithe the GC-100. 

The network map does not show the GC-100. 

I have a LAN connection. 

All lights are on. 

There is likely something pretty simple I am missing. Any help would be appreciated. 

Mark


----------



## Aareses

Assuming you are using one network, try changing the IP address of your GC to the same network as your router. Something like, 192.168.50.70 assuming .70 is not already being used on your network. If .70 is being used, find an available IP on the 192.168.50.x network. Use the router address of 192.168.50.1 as your default gateway for your GC.


----------



## DougUSMC

Aareses said:


> Assuming you are using one network, try changing the IP address of your GC to the same network as your router. Something like, 192.168.50.70 assuming .70 is not already being used on your network. If .70 is being used, find an available IP on the 192.168.50.x network. Use the router address of 192.168.50.1 as your default gateway for your GC.


Exactly this. It sounds like someone set your router to .50 to be interesting, it's not the standard. The easiest thing to do would be to connect the GC directly to a laptop or something (make sure you use a crossconnect cabe), reset the GC to something on the same subnet. 

Other than that, it gets tricky to change your network. You could reset the router from a .50 network ot a .1, then connect to the GC to configure it. Change the GC to a .50, then change the network back. Most of us access the router thru a web browser, so don't forget to point to the new .50 address after you reboot it.


----------



## jacket_fan

I am sure somewhere along the way we reset the modem and got to something unusual.

I just need to know what exactly a cross connect cable is. Is this from amazon what I need?

https://www.amazon.com/CableCreation-Crossover-Ethernet-Computers-Standard/dp/B01FHBZVK0/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1531358464&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=ethernet+crossover+cable&psc=1


----------



## Aareses

That would work, but here is a simple cable that is less expensive.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004Z591/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

While more complicated, you could also temporarily change the IP address of your router and a PC/Laptop to the same network of the GC, then change the GC IP address to your primary network, then change the router and PC.

If you do that, it's free. Just make sure you change the router IP first, then your PC. Make sure you do it correctly, setting the default gateway to the same network, then your PC. If you aren't comfortable with doing that, the cable above or what you linked will work.

Good luck!


----------



## DougUSMC

jacket_fan said:


> I am sure somewhere along the way we reset the modem and got to something unusual.





Aareses said:


> If you do that, it's free. Just make sure you change the router IP first, then your PC. Make sure you do it correctly, setting the default gateway to the same network, then your PC. If you aren't comfortable with doing that, the cable above or what you linked will work.
> 
> Good luck!


If there isn't a real reason for the router to be on a different subnet, I'd start there. I know folks that change it for security purposes, supernetting, and other things; but if you have none of those, I'd change the house to 192.168.1.x. That's pretty much the world's default for "my own private network". Most things we connected now use DHCP (Dynamic Host Control Protocol), which basically means they come on the network and ask for an address, which leads the router to give them the next available on on the network. In cases like that, you'll never have a problem with your .50 subnet. Unfortunately, every once in a blue moon you'll have something like the GC come along, which defaults to 192.168.1.x, and then the problems kick in.

Your network, so your decision. Personally, I'd change over to 192.168.1.


----------



## eatenbacktolife

You don't need to change anything on your router, you don't need a crossover cable etc. You can fix this in 30 seconds, over Wi-Fi even.

Set a static IP on your device - laptop for example, to the same subnet as the GC unit. If GC unit is at default 192.168.1.70, set your laptop to 192.168.1.200 (for example.) You can use 255.255.255.0 for the mask. Ignore/leave blank Gateway and DNS settings. Make sure you select the right NIC interface on your PC when doing this.

Open up GC web interface and change the IP to either DHCP or set a static IP you have planned for it. Put your PC back to previous settings. You're good to go.


----------



## jacket_fan

I appreciate the help but this is getting frustrating... After trying to post, found out I was not logged in. Arrgh.

The one positive is that the cross connect cable i ordered really did come in 1 day. And without using a drone.

I googled several topics about changing lan connections and this is what I ended up doing.

So I connected the cable from the computer to the GC (I am using wireless on the computer)

1. Opened control panel
2. Network and sharing center
3. Change adapter settings
4. Local Area Connection 5 (this is the GC - verified by unplugging the connection and getting a red X)
5. Right click on properties
6. Note: all boxes checked under properties
7. Click "Internet Protocol Version 4"
8. Properties and input

IP Address 192.168.50.7
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.50.1

I left the DNS server blank. 

Still can't find the GC

Do I need to set something for the DNS server? If so how do I find out those properties? My computer has nothing other than to automatically obtain the DNS address.

This is what I get. As usual, what am i doing wrong. I really prefer not to change the router.


----------



## eatenbacktolife

Global cache has default IP of 192.168.1.70 correct, you used their ihelp utility to find it?

You did steps properly, you just need to set IP on your PC to correct network. Set your PC to 192.168.1.200. 192.168.50.x is your current network. Don't use an IP in that range.

Then, open up a browser window and go to 192.168.1.70. You should be on GC web interface. Set it to DHCP so it grabs IP from your current network. Don't set it to static unless you know DHCP scope on your network.


----------



## DougUSMC

eatenbacktolife said:


> Global cache has default IP of 192.168.1.70 correct, you used their ihelp utility to find it?
> 
> You did steps properly, you just need to set IP on your PC to correct network. Set your PC to 192.168.1.200. 192.168.50.x is your current network. Don't use an IP in that range.
> 
> Then, open up a browser window and go to 192.168.1.70. You should be on GC web interface. Set it to DHCP so it grabs IP from your current network. Don't set it to static unless you know DHCP scope on your network.


For the record: setting the two to the same subnet will only work if the PC knows how to cross the subnet to the other device (GC). If the PC has to cross your wifi network to get to the GC, and that's on a different subnet (.50), then it may not know how to get there, depending on the router's tables.

The easiest thing to do would be to change the PC's IP as he mentions above (192.168.1.200), use the interconnect cable (disable wifi), and open the webpage to the 192.168.1.70. 

1) If you have x.x.1.200 on the PC, x.x.1.70 on the GC, and use wifi - it will likely not route because the router doesn't know how to cross from x.x.1.x to x.x.50.x and back to x.x.1.x
2) If you have x.x.1.200 on the PC, x.x.1.70 on the GC, and use the interconnect AND have wifi still on - it will likely not route because it ignores the cable, defaults to wifi and you have the routing problem above
3) If you have x.x.1.200 on the PC, x.x.1.70 on the GC, use the interconect and DISABLE wife - it should almost definitely work
4) If you have x.x.1.200 on the PC, x.x.1.70 on the GC, AND x.x.1.1 on the router - it likely WILL route, because the router DOES know how to cross from the x.x.1.200 PC to the x.x.1.1 router to the x.x.1.70 GC
5) If you have x.x.50.200 on the PC, x.x.1.70 on the GC, and x.x.50.1 on the router - it will likely NOT work because the router doesn't know how to cross from x.x.50.x to x.x.1.x

TLDR: Make sure you're using option 3 or 4

If you're trying 3 or 4 and it still doesn't work let us know and we can try to walk you thru.


----------



## eatenbacktolife

DougUSMC said:


> For the record: setting the two to the same subnet will only work if the PC knows how to cross the subnet to the other device (GC). If the PC has to cross your wifi network to get to the GC, and that's on a different subnet (.50), then it may not know how to get there, depending on the router's tables.
> 
> The easiest thing to do would be to change the PC's IP as he mentions above (192.168.1.200), use the interconnect cable (disable wifi), and open the webpage to the 192.168.1.70.
> 
> 1) If you have x.x.1.200 on the PC, x.x.1.70 on the GC, and use wifi - it will likely not route because the router doesn't know how to cross from x.x.1.x to x.x.50.x and back to x.x.1.x
> 2) If you have x.x.1.200 on the PC, x.x.1.70 on the GC, and use the interconnect AND have wifi still on - it will likely not route because it ignores the cable, defaults to wifi and you have the routing problem above
> 3) If you have x.x.1.200 on the PC, x.x.1.70 on the GC, use the interconect and DISABLE wife - it should almost definitely work
> 4) If you have x.x.1.200 on the PC, x.x.1.70 on the GC, AND x.x.1.1 on the router - it likely WILL route, because the router DOES know how to cross from the x.x.1.200 PC to the x.x.1.1 router to the x.x.1.70 GC
> 5) If you have x.x.50.200 on the PC, x.x.1.70 on the GC, and x.x.50.1 on the router - it will likely NOT work because the router doesn't know how to cross from x.x.50.x to x.x.1.x
> 
> TLDR: Make sure you're using option 3 or 4
> 
> If you're trying 3 or 4 and it still doesn't work let us know and we can try to walk you thru.


The Wi-Fi doesn't care what IP he has as long as he authenticates properly. You will be able to talk to other devices on the same physical network if you are on same subnet as those other devices. Even if DHCP is handing out a completely different IP scope.

Setup 5 PCs on a switch (no router or firewall) with static IPs. You can even drop an access point broadcasting Wi-Fi on that switch too. Everything will communicate, with the exception of getting out to the public internet of course. 

If the GC is at 192.168.1.70 like he mentioned, all he needs to do is set either of his interfaces (even the Wi-Fi) to 192.168.1.x and he can hit the GC and change it's IP to the correct 192.168.50.x (his current network)

This can be done directly over Wi-Fi in 30 seconds. This is all layer 2 networking, and none of this traffic is hitting the gateway. There is no routing involved, it's just the built-in switch doing it's thing.

Changing router settings, buying cables etc, you guys are over complicating things here.


----------



## DougUSMC

eatenbacktolife said:


> The Wi-Fi doesn't care what IP he has as long as he authenticates properly. You will be able to talk to other devices on the same physical network if you are on same subnet as those other devices. Even if DHCP is handing out a completely different IP scope.


 Agreed, but without a shared common gateway two devices on two DIFFERENT subnets will NOT communicate, which is his original problem. THAT's what we're trying to resolve here.



eatenbacktolife said:


> Setup 5 PCs on a switch (no router or firewall) with static IPs. You can even drop an access point broadcasting Wi-Fi on that switch too. Everything will communicate, with the exception of getting out to the public internet of course.


 Just to clarify, you're talking about a switch (non-routed), no router (which he has), and static addresses, not what his situation is. All (most all) routers will switch, but (most) switches will not route. So while I agree with what you said here, that's not his situation, nor does it help. Unless you're trying to recommend he buy a switch and set things up that way? Way more complicated than buying a cable as I suggested, but whatever floats your boat.



eatenbacktolife said:


> If the GC is at 192.168.1.70 like he mentioned, all he needs to do is set either of his interfaces (even the Wi-Fi) to 192.168.1.x and he can hit the GC and change it's IP to the correct 192.168.50.x (his current network)


 Correct, but in that case what you're talking about is removing the necessity of routing, which is the same thing as an interconnect cable. Tho, I will grant you this is the most helpful part of your post, and not a bad solution.



eatenbacktolife said:


> This can be done directly over Wi-Fi in 30 seconds. This is all layer 2 networking, and none of this traffic is hitting the gateway. There is no routing involved, it's just the built-in switch doing it's thing.


 That's true ONLY IF he successfully adds the second interface address on the same subnet as the GC. 



eatenbacktolife said:


> Changing router settings, buying cables etc, you guys are over complicating things here.


 Congrats on knowing something about networking, I'm sure you're the only person on the board. (NOT) 
What the rest of us are trying to do is give him the simplest steps to troubleshoot his problem and connect to the GC, WITHOUT having to teach him everything we're talking about in these last few posts AND the OSI reference model.


----------



## eatenbacktolife

DougUSMC said:


> Agreed, but without a shared common gateway two devices on two DIFFERENT subnets will NOT communicate, which is his original problem. THAT's what we're trying to resolve here.
> 
> Just to clarify, you're talking about a switch (non-routed), no router (which he has), and static addresses, not what his situation is. All (most all) routers will switch, but (most) switches will not route. So while I agree with what you said here, that's not his situation, nor does it help. Unless you're trying to recommend he buy a switch and set things up that way? Way more complicated than buying a cable as I suggested, but whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Correct, but in that case what you're talking about is removing the necessity of routing, which is the same thing as an interconnect cable. Tho, I will grant you this is the most helpful part of your post, and not a bad solution.
> 
> That's true ONLY IF he successfully adds the second interface address on the same subnet as the GC.
> 
> Congrats on knowing something about networking, I'm sure you're the only person on the board. (NOT)
> What the rest of us are trying to do is give him the simplest steps to troubleshoot his problem and connect to the GC, WITHOUT having to teach him everything we're talking about in these last few posts AND the OSI reference model.


Why is this so difficult for you to understand? The GC is at default IP of 192.168.1.70. You set static IP on your PC/laptop to same subnet and viola, you are on same subnet. It doesn't matter if you do this over Wi-Fi or with a straight through cable on the same physical network. LOL at telling someone to buy a crossover cable in 2018 to change an IP address.

I used that as an example to explain how L2 networking works, which you don't seem to grasp since you don't even understand how Wi-Fi works, as referenced in your first comment of your previous post. Let me try to make it simpler, the WIFI is not on a different subnet.... IF (that part's important) you set a static IP on your Wi-Fi interface on your laptop. Guess what happens then? You are on the Wi-Fi, with a different subnet assigned to your Wi-Fi interface, shocker! Then, you can talk to all other devices on that same subnet, like a GC for example that's on it's default IP, crazy! All of his devices are currently connected to SWITCH ports, unless he using some enterprise level firewall which has L3 routed ports, which I doubt. So change the IP of your desired interface on your PC, change the GC IP, change your PC back, and call it a day. I don't know how many times I have to explain there is no routing involved here. 

You're trying to do this the simple way? You actually typed that after: recommending he change the entire LAN scope for his network, and to actually order a crossover cable, for something that takes 30 seconds to do without doing either. Get real. I can actually paste from your post where you say to change the entire IP scheme of his network to change the GC IP, since you obv don't know that is completely unnecessary. Actually, here it is:

_Other than that, it gets tricky to change your network. You could reset the router from a .50 network ot a .1, then connect to the GC to configure it. Change the GC to a .50, then change the network back. Most of us access the router thru a web browser, so don't forget to point to the new .50 address after you reboot it._

Jacket-fan, I apologize your request for help turned into a complete ****-show, but you were getting some absolutely awful "technical" advice.


----------



## DougUSMC

eatenbacktolife said:


> Why is this so difficult for you to understand? The GC is at default IP of 192.168.1.70. You set static IP on your PC/laptop to same subnet and viola, you are on same subnet. It doesn't matter if you do this over Wi-Fi or with a straight through cable on the same physical network. LOL at telling someone to buy a crossover cable in 2018 to change an IP address.


It's difficult for me to understand b/c you are being rude, and more focused on trying to look smarter than everyone else, than simply helping someone with a problem. As a result, instead of clarifying something you think is a bit off, you need to come up with a completely different solution, complete with snarky remarks. I'm guessing in an attempt to make yourself look/feel better? Therefore, as a result of your attacks, I've been more focused on nit-picking your responses to find things to correct (which hasn't really been that difficult, TBH) than helping with the original question. Case in point...
Just to clarify: you are aware that straight-thru (also sometimes called patch cables) are used to connect a device to a network component (or something else with an uplink port), while crossover cables are used to connect two like devices (such as a laptop and GC) without the use of an uplink port? Don't worry, I'm sure you meant that you wanted to use a straight thru cable with your router/switch. NOT that you wanted him to connect his laptop to the GC, like I recommended...
Tho I will acknowledge I didn't consider having to go out and buy a cable, b/c I keep one or two around. If I couldn't find one, normally I'd just cut the tip off one I have, put on a new one to make it a crossover, then cut that off to go back to straight thru. Of course, I don't have a problem w/how I've supernetted my home, as we'll see when we get to your italicized section below.



eatenbacktolife said:


> I used that as an example to explain how L2 networking works, which you don't seem to grasp since you don't even understand how Wi-Fi works, as referenced in your first comment of your previous post. Let me try to make it simpler, the WIFI is not on a different subnet.... IF (that part's important) you set a static IP on your Wi-Fi interface on your laptop. Guess what happens then? You are on the Wi-Fi, with a different subnet assigned to your Wi-Fi interface, shocker! Then, you can talk to all other devices on that same subnet, like a GC for example that's on it's default IP, crazy! All of his devices are currently connected to SWITCH ports, unless he using some enterprise level firewall which has L3 routed ports, which I doubt. So change the IP of your desired interface on your PC, change the GC IP, change your PC back, and call it a day. I don't know how many times I have to explain there is no routing involved here.


Yup, I don't get how L2 networking works, you got me. I've been faking it at work for YEARS. Tho I would argue that since we're primarily discussing IP, that's Layer 3. Oops!!
Oh, and for the record: In your example there IS routing involved, it's simply handled by the OS, between the two network interfaces. Oops again.



eatenbacktolife said:


> You're trying to do this the simple way? You actually typed that after: recommending he change the entire LAN scope for his network, and to actually order a crossover cable, for something that takes 30 seconds to do without doing either. Get real. I can actually paste from your post where you say to change the entire IP scheme of his network to change the GC IP, since you obv don't know that is completely unnecessary. Actually, here it is:
> 
> _Other than that, it gets tricky to change your network. You could reset the router from a .50 network ot a .1, then connect to the GC to configure it. Change the GC to a .50, then change the network back. Most of us access the router thru a web browser, so don't forget to point to the new .50 address after you reboot it._


Sorry, I think in your selective copying and pasting you missed the part where I also recommended changing the whole network from .50 to .1. Yeah, I know, it's important to skip that part b/c then my comment makes sense. Changing the router subnet to x.x.1.x is the simplest thing to do in this case BECAUSE he said there's no reason not to, and this will remove any future problems he has similar to this. 



eatenbacktolife said:


> Jacket-fan, I apologize your request for help turned into a complete ****-show, but you were getting some absolutely awful "technical" advice.


No, you don't really apologize. You're making a failed attempt to take the moral high ground while coming across as the more knowledgeable nice guy. The problem you're having is that you're being rude as he11 while failing to show yourself as "smarter at this". Next time, try simply saying that you have another idea that may work well. Another idea that could be simpler in his instance. A solution you've tried in the past, etc. While doing that, you may want to acknowledge that there are others on the forum with as much or even (GASP) more experience in networking than you. A little bit of that humility will prevent you from being stuck in situations like this in the future.


----------



## jacket_fan

Guys I appreciate the help and am sorry I got a pissing match going. 

Unfortunately, I have to admit defeat. I did end up going back and setting the router to 192.168.1.1.

It is amazing how many things in the house are interconnected. Phones, laptops, thermostats, printers, TVs. 

At the risk of starting another pissing match, I have another problem. My previous set up was using all IR. With the GC-100 I was planning to use RS232 to a Marantz 8802 and an OPPO BDP-105. I found devices with RS 232 in the titles and they list network codes. I set up a new page with the new codes, set the devices under Channel 1 and Channel 2 in the gateway, but have had no luck getting them to work. Is there something additional you have to do to get the rs232 devices to work. 

Is used standard DB9 to DB9 cables. 

All the IR functions work correctly.

I did not see anything special concerning this on the iRule website.

Thanks,


----------



## eatenbacktolife

DougUSMC said:


> It's difficult for me to understand b/c you are being rude, and more focused on trying to look smarter than everyone else, than simply helping someone with a problem. As a result, instead of clarifying something you think is a bit off, you need to come up with a completely different solution, complete with snarky remarks. I'm guessing in an attempt to make yourself look/feel better? Therefore, as a result of your attacks, I've been more focused on nit-picking your responses to find things to correct (which hasn't really been that difficult, TBH) than helping with the original question. Case in point...
> Just to clarify: you are aware that straight-thru (also sometimes called patch cables) are used to connect a device to a network component (or something else with an uplink port), while crossover cables are used to connect two like devices (such as a laptop and GC) without the use of an uplink port? Don't worry, I'm sure you meant that you wanted to use a straight thru cable with your router/switch. NOT that you wanted him to connect his laptop to the GC, like I recommended...
> Tho I will acknowledge I didn't consider having to go out and buy a cable, b/c I keep one or two around. If I couldn't find one, normally I'd just cut the tip off one I have, put on a new one to make it a crossover, then cut that off to go back to straight thru. Of course, I don't have a problem w/how I've supernetted my home, as we'll see when we get to your italicized section below.
> 
> 
> Yup, I don't get how L2 networking works, you got me. I've been faking it at work for YEARS. Tho I would argue that since we're primarily discussing IP, that's Layer 3. Oops!!
> Oh, and for the record: In your example there IS routing involved, it's simply handled by the OS, between the two network interfaces. Oops again.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I think in your selective copying and pasting you missed the part where I also recommended changing the whole network from .50 to .1. Yeah, I know, it's important to skip that part b/c then my comment makes sense. Changing the router subnet to x.x.1.x is the simplest thing to do in this case BECAUSE he said there's no reason not to, and this will remove any future problems he has similar to this.
> 
> 
> No, you don't really apologize. You're making a failed attempt to take the moral high ground while coming across as the more knowledgeable nice guy. The problem you're having is that you're being rude as he11 while failing to show yourself as "smarter at this". Next time, try simply saying that you have another idea that may work well. Another idea that could be simpler in his instance. A solution you've tried in the past, etc. While doing that, you may want to acknowledge that there are others on the forum with as much or even (GASP) more experience in networking than you. A little bit of that humility will prevent you from being stuck in situations like this in the future.



You're unreal. You do this for a living? I weep for your clients or customers.

Nothing was missed in your previous "advice." Telling someone to change his ENTIRE LAN network to re-IP a global cache, or to order a crossover cable for something that takes 30 seconds to do without is the height of incompetence. There's a million reasons to NOT change his current LAN scope, especially when you don't know anything about his network or the devices behind it. The fact you thought that was needed to simply re-IP a device shows your level of expertise. Normally, I don't give a **** but your garbage advice is dangerous to anyone looking for help, and can completely screw up their network. What if he was double-natted and his edge device was already at 192.168.1.0/24? What if he had to change the LAN network and the DHCP scope separately in his router/firewall? 

And it's still obvious you don't know the difference between routing and switching. Set up a lab and learn something.

Maybe you should re-read the thread. My first advice was to do it the easiest, simplest way possible. I didn't respond to your nonsense until you quoted me and started in with completely INCORRECT information. Do you understand how Wi-Fi networking works now? Maybe you should try some humility, you might learn something.


----------



## eatenbacktolife

jacket_fan said:


> Guys I appreciate the help and am sorry I got a pissing match going.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to admit defeat. I did end up going back and setting the router to 192.168.1.1.
> 
> It is amazing how many things in the house are interconnected. Phones, laptops, thermostats, printers, TVs.
> 
> At the risk of starting another pissing match, I have another problem. My previous set up was using all IR. With the GC-100 I was planning to use RS232 to a Marantz 8802 and an OPPO BDP-105. I found devices with RS 232 in the titles and they list network codes. I set up a new page with the new codes, set the devices under Channel 1 and Channel 2 in the gateway, but have had no luck getting them to work. Is there something additional you have to do to get the rs232 devices to work.
> 
> Is used standard DB9 to DB9 cables.
> 
> All the IR functions work correctly.
> 
> I did not see anything special concerning this on the iRule website.
> 
> Thanks,


Make sure baud-rate in GC is correct. I think default on GC-100 is 19200, your devices might need something else. Also need to make sure you are using correct serial cable. Do your devices need straight or null?


----------



## jacket_fan

I am using a serial cable.

I have no clue how to determine the baud rate of the GC-100. The spec from Global Cache lists it as having a wide range of baud rates.


----------



## DougUSMC

jacket_fan said:


> Guys I appreciate the help and am sorry I got a pissing match going.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to admit defeat. I did end up going back and setting the router to 192.168.1.1.





eatenbacktolife said:


> Nothing was missed in your previous "advice." Telling someone to change his ENTIRE LAN network to re-IP a global cache, or to order a crossover cable for something that takes 30 seconds to do without is the height of incompetence. There's a million reasons to NOT change his current LAN scope, especially when you don't know anything about his network or the devices behind it. The fact you thought that was needed to simply re-IP a device shows your level of expertise. Normally, I don't give a **** but your garbage advice is dangerous to anyone looking for help, and can completely screw up their network. What if he was double-natted and his edge device was already at 192.168.1.0/24? What if he had to change the LAN network and the DHCP scope separately in his router/firewall?


Ooops, for a third time. I'm sorry if my advice is what fixed his problem, but that's strike three bud, you're out. I can see by the way you're lashing out that you're upset, but don't worry, one or two more Learning Tree classes and you'll be able to sound smart on the internet!

Again, maybe you missed the part where I asked him if there was any reason that his router's subnet was set to something different? Otherwise, the only thing I can think of is that some Geek Squad Hero like yourself told him that it would "improve security", or that he "needed to be double NAT'd", or that he needed an "edge device in his house, to really bring QOS to his network", or "to restrict his IP range down to a /24 network to really restrict access". Because, yeah, there's often lots of reasons to have varying DHCP sub ranges on a simple home network...



eatenbacktolife said:


> Maybe you should re-read the thread. My first advice was to do it the easiest, simplest way possible. I didn't respond to your nonsense until you quoted me and started in with completely INCORRECT information. Do you understand how Wi-Fi networking works now? Maybe you should try some humility, you might learn something.


MY advice is what he followed, and the most reasonable out there for someone with a simple home network with no need for any change, to reduce future problems. Maybe you should stick to helping your grandma when she can't get her computer to turn on, and being the neighborhood printer-toner-replacement-hero. Have fun in your lab with your D-Link router/wifi combo unit from Tiger Direct, and let those that have been doing this for a living for decades be in charge. Given your attitude I doubt you'll learn something, but at least you won't be proven wrong after spouting off for days and then laughably trying to talk to others about humility.

See? I can be rude and a jacka$$ on the internet too.


----------



## jacket_fan

I am still trying to get RS 232 connected. I have a Marantz 8802 and an OPPO PDP-105. I have some information from OPPO on baud rates (9600) and pin outs. It appears there are only 3 pins used.

I have no experience with RS 232 so cut me some slack.

Two obvious questions. 

1. How do I set the baud rates on the GC-100? 
2. Do I have to make my own cables?


----------



## SJHT

jacket_fan said:


> I am still trying to get RS 232 connected. I have a Marantz 8802 and an OPPO PDP-105. I have some information from OPPO on baud rates (9600) and pin outs. It appears there are only 3 pins used.
> 
> I have no experience with RS 232 so cut me some slack.
> 
> Two obvious questions.
> 
> 1. How do I set the baud rates on the GC-100?
> 2. Do I have to make my own cables?


GC-100 baud rates are set in the units web interface. You can look at the Oppo site, but a normal PC serial cable should work between the two.

http://download.oppodigital.com/BDP103/BDP103_RS232_Protocol_v1.2.2.pdf


----------



## marcosreg1

After the latest software update of the Insteon hub 2245-222, I can't control it with iRule. 
Before the software update everything was OK.
I know the hub is working because I can control all lamps by Alexa and using Insteon app.
Any help? 
Thanks


----------



## Mark Guebert

marcosreg1 said:


> After the latest software update of the Insteon hub 2245-222, I can't control it with iRule.
> Before the software update everything was OK.
> I know the hub is working because I can control all lamps by Alexa and using Insteon app.
> Any help?
> Thanks


The IP address of the hub may have changed, in which case the configuration in irule has to change also to match. The other possibility is ports may have changed. I keep my automation controller on fixed IP for that reason.


----------



## bluer101

Mark Guebert said:


> The IP address of the hub may have changed, in which case the configuration in irule has to change also to match. The other possibility is ports may have changed. I keep my automation controller on fixed IP for that reason.


Do you know how to setup the 2245 hub with irule? I have always used my 2242 hub and recently moved. I setup the newer hub (2245) and trying to get it setup. I have a green light in irule for the connection but can not control lights.


----------



## Mark Guebert

bluer101 said:


> Do you know how to setup the 2245 hub with irule? I have always used my 2242 hub and recently moved. I setup the newer hub (2245) and trying to get it setup. I have a green light in irule for the connection but can not control lights.


The HUB uses the same commands as the SmartLinc device within the iRule database. The Insteon sample commands are what you will need to edit to match the ID's of the dimmers installed.

Sample ID 1A.11.E4 \x02\x62\x1A\x11\xE4\x0F\x11\xFF to set the dimmer to 100%

You can see within the command the portions that need to be edited to match the ID being used in your setup. There is also a Insteon RA Scene device as well when browsing for the individual commands. 

The IP address needs to be identified within your network. The port is 9761 and the gateway type is Network. 

The username and password is the same username and password used to access the Insteon application.


----------



## sonoftumble

bluer101 said:


> Do you know how to setup the 2245 hub with irule? I have always used my 2242 hub and recently moved. I setup the newer hub (2245) and trying to get it setup. I have a green light in irule for the connection but can not control lights.


I believe that the TCP port number has been changed with the 2245 model vs. the 2242.

I found port #25105 in one of their support docs. Maybe this will help: https://www.insteon.com/support-knowledgebase/2016/6/24/identify-insteon-hub-ip-address-and-port


----------



## ask4mikie

Jacket Fan,

Did you ever get your rs232 questions answered? The thread kind of went off on a tangent.

In answer to your first question above, you enter the ip address of the GC100 in your web browser. As long as your pc and your gc100 are on the same subnet (the first 3 numbers in the ip address are the same), the configuration page of the gc100 will open in the web browser. As long as you know the ip address of your gc100, you really don't need the iHelp software to find it, just type it in. iHelp broadcasts a UDP message to everything on the network, and the GC devices are supposed to respond. If your router interferes with the broadcast, iHelp will NOT find the GC devices.

In answer to your second question, you do not need to make custom cables. Like you said, in 99% of cases, only 3 wires are used: pin 2 - transmit, pin 3 - receive, and pin 5 - signal ground. Using these wires, there are 2 types of cables, straight-thru and null-modem, or crossed. In a straight-thru cable pin 2 on connector A is wired to pin 2 on connector B, pin 3 to pin 3, and pin 5 to pin 5. In a null-modem cable, wires 2 and 3 are crossed, so pin 2 on connector A is wired to pin 3 on connector B, and pin 3 on connector A is wired to pin 2 on connector B. Pin 5 is still wired to pin 5. You can google serial cables to find out why this is. You can buy standard straight-thru or null-modem cables. They are very cheap.

You will also have to pay attention to what gender your connectors on your cables need to be. Male connectors have pins, females have sockets. There are also gender changer adapters available.

You can also buy null-modem adapters, which convert a straight-through cable to a null-modem cable. Wires 2 and 3 are crossed in the adapter. Also, a null-modem adapter will change a null-modem cable to a straight-thru cable!

Once you have the right cable, there are several rs232 parameters that need to be set: baud rate, data bits, parity, and stop bits. Theses parameters need to be the same in both pieces in order for them to communicate. Baud rate is the speed, often 9600. You do not need super-hi baud rates, we will only be sending a few characters. Data bits is the number of bits in a byte of data, this can be 7 or 8, but is almost always 8. Parity can be Odd, Even, or None. It is for error correction, and is usually None. Stop bits is the number of bits after a byte of data, and can be 1 or 2. It is normally 1.

You will need to set the rs232 parameters on the gc100 configuration page. They should match the component they will connect to,

Let me know if you have more questions.

Mike


----------



## ben1492

robsano1 said:


> I moved from iRule to Home Assistant which is 100 times more functional. It has a little learning curve to setup but once you learn it, it can control your entire house and all its devices. I can ask Alexa / Siri / Google Home to turn on the theater lights or just setup an automation to turn them on when I walk into the room and shut off when the movie starts. The doorbell is hooked up so it will pause the movie if someone is at the door and send a picture of the door to the projector.
> 
> 
> https://home-assistant.io/components/#media-player


I also made the same jump to Home Assistant after it became apparent that iRule would not be supporting any of the emerging voice interfaces. Yes, there was a learning curve, but it was no steeper than iRule's. And the sheer amount of flexibility and control is very much worth the time to make the change. About 6 months ago, Ubiquiti hired the guy that founded the open source Home Assistant project, so I expect this platform to benefit from further investment. But who knows...they could as easily decide to shut it down after a year or two if they aren't getting the traction expected.


----------



## satmarshall

*ios12*

Hi
Dies anyone know if the app is working with iOS12?
thanks, Huw


----------



## Axel

satmarshall said:


> Hi
> Dies anyone know if the app is working with iOS12?
> thanks, Huw


Seems to be OK the little I have tested thus far.

_____
Axel


----------



## ChldsPlay

Can anyone help me with my ISY device on irule?

I had all of this setup for years, but today when I went to irule none of the images displayed. I couldn't see where anything was except where I put custom text on a button. Everything was black. I eventually had to uninstall and reinstall the app. 

This meant reconfiguring my devices and gateways. I went through and put everything in as I thought it should be, and everything is working except what the ISY controls - lights and subs. 

I get the red arrows when I try to use those commands (the icon is green otherwise). The ip address is correct. I just went to it on my phone's browser and turned on my subs.

What else can I be missing? I can't remember all what I did originally. The port I used on the gateway was 80.

Edit: Also, it looks like the feedback for the volume on my receiver stopped working.

UPDATE: Got the ISY working. I needed to put in the username and password. A step I forgot since none of the other gateways need it. Still no luck on the feedback. Not sure why this would change as the device is working properly otherwise.


----------



## sonoftumble

*iRule - On Controls given a reprieve - well, sort of . . .*

When Kramer purchased On Controls/iRule in 2016, they announced at the time that both offerings would be phased out, and the Account/Builder/Gateway/Driver servers would go dark on Dec. 31st, 2020. That plan has now changed to a status of indefinite; but with a few but very critical caveats.

Basically, as long as there are DIYer's ( iRule ) or dealers/integrators/installers ( On Controls ) who continue to purchase licenses, the servers will continue to run. The first caveat is that once those purchases slow to the point where there is not enough revenue to pay for the maintenance and upkeep of those servers, they will shut them down. I would expect some kind of advanced warning would be issued prior to everything going dark, but I doubt that it would be more than 6 months.

The second and more critical caveat is that there will not be any new device drivers added the driver libraries. Depending on your equipment, that may or may not be an issue for you. Also, if you know how to write a driver/configuration file for On Controls or iRule, you would possibly be self sufficient enough to add a new device to your system; and create a driver to control it. I'm thinking that would be a very small percentage among us.

The third caveat is that there will be no further development, feature adds, or support for either offerings. If you know the system cold, then you might not need support - otherwise . . . 

What are the alternatives? I know this has been discussed at length in this thread. Personally, I think the best fit would be for the DIYer's to take a closer look at Simple Control, and the pro installers/integrators should look at transitioning to Kramer Control.

There is no perfect control system out there, but some come closer than others. The line between easy setup and deployment vs. full programming and interface customization has now begun to blur.

I guess the big question is just how long will iRule/On Controls last now that there is no longer a hard cutoff date? It's not hard to imagine that at some point things will stop working. Apple might release a new version of iOS which will break the app. That will probably be the end.

Best of luck to everyone going forward


----------



## ChldsPlay

sonoftumble said:


> When Kramer purchased On Controls/iRule in 2016, they announced at the time that both offerings would be phased out, and the Account/Builder/Gateway/Driver servers would go dark on Dec. 31st, 2020. That plan has now changed to a status of indefinite; but with a few but very critical caveats.
> 
> Basically, as long as there are DIYer's ( iRule ) or dealers/integrators/installers ( On Controls ) who continue to purchase licenses, the servers will continue to run. The first caveat is that once those purchases slow to the point where there is not enough revenue to pay for the maintenance and upkeep of those servers, they will shut them down. I would expect some kind of advanced warning would be issued prior to everything going dark, but I doubt that it would be more than 6 months.
> 
> The second and more critical caveat is that there will not be any new device drivers added the driver libraries. Depending on your equipment, that may or may not be an issue for you. Also, if you know how to write a driver/configuration file for On Controls or iRule, you would possibly be self sufficient enough to add a new device to your system; and create a driver to control it. I'm thinking that would be a very small percentage among us.
> 
> The third caveat is that there will be no further development, feature adds, or support for either offerings. If you know the system cold, then you might not need support - otherwise . . .
> 
> What are the alternatives? I know this has been discussed at length in this thread. Personally, I think the best fit would be for the DIYer's to take a closer look at Simple Control, and the pro installers/integrators should look at transitioning to Kramer Control.
> 
> There is no perfect control system out there, but some come closer than others. The line between easy setup and deployment vs. full programming and interface customization has now begun to blur.
> 
> I guess the big question is just how long will iRule/On Controls last now that there is no longer a hard cutoff date? It's not hard to imagine that at some point things will stop working. Apple might release a new version of iOS which will break the app. That will probably be the end.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone going forward


Simple Control might be an option if it wasn't locked to Apple.


----------



## viper14

I've been using simple control for the past few days, it doesn't seem to work as well as irule some of the exact same devices i have setup in irule don't seem to response as well in simple control. there support is horrible on top of that i've put in 2 tickets and have made 6 form posts which all need to be approved by a moderator none of my posts over the last week have been actually posted. They do have a lot of control via IP which is nice but a lot of devices are missing inputs, all my samsung tv's can connect via IP but i don 't have the ability to change the HDMI inputs. My irule setup was complete then i moved and now its back to around 70% i'm trying to figure-out if i continue trying to fix the issues with simple control or go back to irule and hope the servers stay running for a long time...


----------



## smoothtlk

Don't quite understand SimpleControl's business model. $20-$30 and customers expect customer support?
The first time someone calls - no more profit.
What am I missing?


----------



## bluer101

I don’t see anywhere that once license purchases slow down they will close the servers. 

As you may know, iRule LLC became the Control Software Development Company for Kramer Electronics in December 2016. We have since built and launched Kramer Control, a premier Commercial Control Platform. 

In order to focus on creating and supporting Kramer Control, we decided to cease all development and support for iRule. 

What does this mean for you?

You will still be able to purchase licenses and create new projects. 
You will still be able to buy hardware from the iRule website until we run out of stock. If you need more Global Cache hardware you can contact Global Cache for a local retailer or there are some retailers selling on Amazon.com. 
Support for iRule will no longer be available.
iRule GetSatisfaction forum has been turned over to a user run forum where you can exchange information with other users. 
No updates, features or drivers will be developed or added to the system.
Thank you for your business and enthusiasm over the past 9 years! 

IRule LLC a Kramer Electronics Company


----------



## sonoftumble

bluer101 said:


> I don’t see anywhere that once license purchases slow down they will close the servers.
> 
> As you may know, iRule LLC became the Control Software Development Company for Kramer Electronics in December 2016. We have since built and launched Kramer Control, a premier Commercial Control Platform.
> 
> In order to focus on creating and supporting Kramer Control, we decided to cease all development and support for iRule.
> 
> What does this mean for you?
> 
> You will still be able to purchase licenses and create new projects.
> You will still be able to buy hardware from the iRule website until we run out of stock. If you need more Global Cache hardware you can contact Global Cache for a local retailer or there are some retailers selling on Amazon.com.
> Support for iRule will no longer be available.
> iRule GetSatisfaction forum has been turned over to a user run forum where you can exchange information with other users.
> No updates, features or drivers will be developed or added to the system.
> Thank you for your business and enthusiasm over the past 9 years!
> 
> IRule LLC a Kramer Electronics Company


Once revenue from the sale of licenses drops below the break even point, they will shutter the servers. I'm not going to drop names, but I know this to be a fact. How long that will take is anyone's guess. Hopefully it will still be running past the original sunset date of 12-31-2020. This shouldn't be a surprise to anyone paying attention. To believe otherwise is simply wishful thinking.

The vast majority of the subscribers to this thread have already paid for their licenses, so without any extraneous marketing efforts or tech support; how many NEW licensees should they expect to realize? At the end of the day, lack of new product driver support or existing driver support will most likely kill it first. For example, the AppleTV IP module has network stability issues which will never be fixed, so we are already having to make compromises. It's kind of like an old car where it's getting increasingly harder to find parts.


----------



## sonoftumble

ChldsPlay said:


> Simple Control might be an option if it wasn't locked to Apple.


And that's a bad thing because . . . . ?


----------



## ChldsPlay

sonoftumble said:


> ChldsPlay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple Control might be an option if it wasn't locked to Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's a bad thing because . . . . ?
Click to expand...

Because Apple is bad...very very bad.


----------



## sonoftumble

ChldsPlay said:


> sonoftumble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChldsPlay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple Control might be an option if it wasn't locked to Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's a bad thing because . . . . ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Apple is bad...very very bad.
Click to expand...

You wouldn’t perhaps be an Android/Windows fanboy?


----------



## ChldsPlay

sonoftumble said:


> [
> You wouldn’t perhaps be an Android/Windows fanboy?


No, just not one for Apple.


----------



## sonoftumble

ChldsPlay said:


> No, just not one for Apple.


Yah, Riiiiiight.


----------



## ChldsPlay

sonoftumble said:


> Yah, Riiiiiight.


In either instance, only working for one eliminates a huge section of the potential user base.

It's not an option for me, and many others.


----------



## sonoftumble

ChldsPlay said:


> In either instance, only working for one eliminates a huge section of the potential user base.
> 
> It's not an option for me, and many others.


That's too bad because what you are doing is basically cutting off your nose despite your face. If this user base that you are referring to was that HUGE, we wouldn't be having this discussion.

At the end of the day, the solution and support is more important than the platform. If there is an alternative to iOS that provides a better solution that is reliable and serviceable, then I am all eyes and ears. However, I seriously doubt that such a thing exists.


----------



## ChldsPlay

sonoftumble said:


> That's too bad because what you are doing is basically cutting off your nose despite your face. If this user base that you are referring to was that HUGE, we wouldn't be having this discussion.
> 
> At the end of the day, the solution and support is more important than the platform. If there is an alternative to iOS that provides a better solution that is reliable and serviceable, then I am all eyes and ears. However, I seriously doubt that such a thing exists.


I'm not cutting off or spiting anything.

They are an option. One that I, and many others, will not use because it is restricted to Apple.

There are more devices in homes using Android than there are using Apple. It seems them ignoring that would be...cutting off their nose to spite their face. Seems they don't want to deal with the complexities of developing for different OS. That's fine, but they lose out on potential customers.


----------



## smoothtlk

The architecture of iRule is that the application runs on an iPad. This choice restricts it's capabilities to do actual automation as the iPad would have to be connected 24x7 (ie: not a personal device that you take with you). It is fine as a touchscreen remote control as long as you have your device with you and don't care about hard button muscle memory.
Because the app runs natively on the iPad, then it would be a rewrite for it to also run on Android. Lots of work. And, I still don't understand the business model to support even one OS, never mind more than one. It was too cheap for it's own future. thankfully for the developers, Kramer bought it to make a commercial product that costs more (and maybe will be supported ongoing).

Most "automation" systems run on a central device (the "controller"). Ideally one that is physically and networked locally to the building (home or business). That way it can do tasks even when the user interface device is not connected. Like timed events ("time for the movie!"), or triggered events ("someone just walked into the house"). And, because the controller is local, will do the core functions even when not connected to the Internet (which isn't always reliable in most geographies).

The user interface device (iPad, Android phone etc) then runs a much smaller "app" that connects to the controller for just the user interface presentation.

In the case of myServer, the controller is a webserver. And the user interface devices just need a browser. So, it's supports multiple platforms as it leverages HTML5 standard technology.
And, it costs more, which allows us to be profitable which allows us to stay in business to support customers and grow the product which includes ongoing writing of device drivers to keep up with the latest in technology and capability as the industry continues to grow.

When I say it was cheap...but what about the time / effort to build out your custom setup - because no two systems are the same? Does that get figured into the cost? And then have to do it again in some other cheap product? If it's a hobby and one enjoys learning about the systems and when it gets stale, move onto the next than maybe that's fine.

BTW, there are several good systems that are valid solutions for the issue that are reasonably priced and well supported and allow for DIY configuration. And do much more than iRule or SimpleControl, But they all cost more than iRule or SimpleControl - and for good reason.


----------



## sonoftumble

ChldsPlay said:


> I'm not cutting off or spiting anything.
> 
> They are an option. One that I, and many others, will not use because it is restricted to Apple.
> 
> There are more devices in homes using Android than there are using Apple. It seems them ignoring that would be...cutting off their nose to spite their face. Seems they don't want to deal with the complexities of developing for different OS. That's fine, but they lose out on potential customers.


It's not that it's a different OS, it's all the format variations and skins that create a support and financial nightmare for software developers. With iOS there is consistency, and Apple does a better job with OS support especially when it comes to updates/upgrades. For an obvious DIY'er like you, this advantage probably isn't as important. For most end users who are not as savvy, it's critical.


----------



## Glimmie

sonoftumble said:


> ...... The first caveat is that once those purchases slow to the point where there is not enough revenue to pay for the maintenance and upkeep of those servers, they will shut them down. I would expect some kind of advanced warning would be issued prior to everything going dark, but I doubt that it would be more than 6 months.....


In that case could some third party take over the basic hosting of the dormant application? No support, just host it? Somebody like AVS forum? I would even be willing to pay a small subscription fee like $20 a year. We should be able to get enough users to pay the hosting costs.

Software does not age nor does it require continued support. That's a common myth. If the IRULE builder works today as is, it will work the same forever as long as a backup copy is retained. Now It could get to a point where IOS no longer supports the builder app but so far that has not happened.


----------



## sonoftumble

Glimmie said:


> In that case could some third party take over the basic hosting of the dormant application? No support, just host it? Somebody like AVS forum? I would even be willing to pay a small subscription fee like $20 a year. We should be able to get enough users to pay the hosting costs.
> 
> Software does not age nor does it require continued support. That's a common myth. If the IRULE builder works today as is, it will work the same forever as long as a backup copy is retained. Now It could get to a point where IOS no longer supports the builder app but so far that has not happened.


The builder would probably be functional for the foreseeable. It's the mobile apps - iOS or Android that's the big question mark - and the device drivers - new or old. If you know how to write your own config files and import into the builder, your ahead of the game - otherwise you will be up the proverbial creek.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

I do still use iRule but I haven't modified my design in Builder for years.

Any replacement would have to support Android simply because I have a house full of Android tablets and old phones that could be used, and I'm not going to get into the Apple eco system at this stage. But I'm also beginning to realize I don't really care if I have one App to rule them all, since most new devices come with their own. When I eventually replace my aging receiver I'll likely dump iRule, but I'll be fine with the free Yamaha (or whatever) App to control it.


----------



## sidepipe

I used to use iRule, but moved away when I saw the writing on the wall around 18 months ago. It's not a cheap option, but I've managed to replicate everything I did in iRule, and much more, using HomeSeer... I even stole the iRule button graphics I was using. It helps that I also had a Z-Wave network which it can also control ( though still using the open source Domoticz for graphing and the like ) so could justify the cost more because I've now got most control stuff in one place. 

HomeSeer is of the central controller persuasion, so it's possible to have consistent states between all the remotes, run stuff in the background, etc etc. I'm using lots of Amazon Fire HD8 tablets as controllers. Since there's integration between remote control and other home automation stuff, you can also do some nifty stuff like automatically pause the DVR if motion's detected at the front door, turn the heating off in the living room when you turn the TV off, etc etc.


----------



## mpg7321

sidepipe said:


> I used to use iRule, but moved away when I saw the writing on the wall around 18 months ago. It's not a cheap option, but I've managed to replicate everything I did in iRule, and much more, using HomeSeer... I even stole the iRule button graphics I was using. It helps that I also had a Z-Wave network which it can also control ( though still using the open source Domoticz for graphing and the like ) so could justify the cost more because I've now got most control stuff in one place.
> 
> HomeSeer is of the central controller persuasion, so it's possible to have consistent states between all the remotes, run stuff in the background, etc etc. I'm using lots of Amazon Fire HD8 tablets as controllers. Since there's integration between remote control and other home automation stuff, you can also do some nifty stuff like automatically pause the DVR if motion's detected at the front door, turn the heating off in the living room when you turn the TV off, etc etc.


I looked at HomeSeer in the past. looks like a good product but I just think its so over priced. There controller boxes, which I believe you don't need them if you have a PCor mac running are way over priced. Way to much money and again it sounds like if they close there doors, we would be stuck with out a working product just like we have with iRule.


----------



## smoothtlk

mpg7321 said:


> I looked at HomeSeer in the past. looks like a good product but I just think its so over priced. There controller boxes, which I believe you don't need them if you have a PCor mac running are way over priced. Way to much money and again it sounds like if they close there doors, we would be stuck with out a working product just like we have with iRule.


Homeseer (and myServer and CQC) do way more than what iRule could do. If you need that capability than they are all very inexpensive compared to alternatives.
I will suggest iRule was TOO cheap. Unsupportable and unsustainable. Maybe why HS / myServer and CQC have been around so long.

All three are available as software only. So if you want to build your own hardware or reuse something you have, then go for it.

Don't know of any product that comes to mind that if the company goes out of business than no disruption in the product's availability or support.

HS/ myServer / CQC - if it is working today, and the hardware continues to function, then it will work tomorrow for the core functions with our without the existence of the product company. There are Internet services that optionally are used - like myServer has a weather feed, movie and music metadata etc. that can break due to changes by the provider (existence or API changes or service changes and charges etc) which can break in the future.

The good news is that because they are software based, it is far easier to keep up with changes with a software update than it is to replace the hardware. How many had to replace equipment when component video fell out of favor and now HDMI is the current technology? Most all of the components had to be upgraded.

It might be overpriced for what you are looking to do but it certainly is not compared to it's capability.


----------



## Der Alte

There were two problems with iRule’s Business Model. The first is the remote server and the second stems from the first, the lack of a continuous revenue stream from existing users,

Tile faced a similar problem after introducing the current Tiles with replaceable batteries.

Tile addressed this problem by offering additional functionality via a subscription fee.

I would be willing to pay an annual fee to iRule for access to the Server if Kramer made a committment to maintain the server for an additional 5 years with that committment renewed each year, if the revenue was sufficient.


----------



## sidepipe

mpg7321 said:


> I looked at HomeSeer in the past. looks like a good product but I just think its so over priced. There controller boxes, which I believe you don't need them if you have a PCor mac running are way over priced. Way to much money and again it sounds like if they close there doors, we would be stuck with out a working product just like we have with iRule.


Over-priced is debatable, but as has been said I suspect iRule was too cheap. If they closed their doors then you'd be without updates to the core product, but you can write your own plug-ins and scripts to extend its functionality, so you wouldn't be totally stuck. Yes, it is expensive, but again as has been mentioned you can run it on your own hardware ( I use a Linux VM on my server, but it can run on a Raspberry Pi if you so wish. ) They also have regular sales where they give 50% off the software price ( Black Friday and the like. )

I run my whole house on it pretty much, and compared to the money, time and effort I wasted on iRule and RedEye before that, I think it was worth it.


----------



## smoothtlk

sidepipe said:


> I run my whole house on it pretty much, and compared to the money, time and effort I wasted on iRule and RedEye before that, I think it was worth it.


Yup. Another one of the reasons a well planned "SYSTEM" has the control system before the devices to control.
Another potential cost of not choosing automation system well is the cost of hardware that is compatible with the old system that is incompatible (no driver) with the new system. Do you replace the hardware? Stop using the functionality? Pray that a developer writes a driver for their own system for free?, You write your own (you are a programmer)? Pay the company or a 3rd party developer to write it? Hope the company writes it on their own because it's becoming a popular add-on? Lots of choices and risk.
Generally the time to write and test most any software driver exceeds the price of one license of the product. So, it's an important consideration. And, the cost of the hardware device is many times worth more than the software based automation system.

I think many folks discount the cost of the "App" because they are used to getting free and $5 "apps" on Google Play / iTunes etc. Those apps are generally far less complicated and have a much broader audience to pay for the original development. Not so in automation and media control today. Note: The most expensive part of a car is the software now-a-days...

When you think of all of these points as a SYSTEM, the automation system is one of the most important and least expensive up front costs.
If it's not treated as such, the system won't get used by anyone other than the house geek, or you will spend months of time redoing everything because not enough due diligence was spent up front on making good decisions (and funding them), and you will pay for incompatible hardware, and spend money on Plan B (C and D) automation system.

Now, if it's a hobby and you enjoy dinking with stuff (and paying for that fun), then that's cool too.


----------



## mpg7321

Der Alte said:


> There were two problems with iRule’s Business Model. The first is the remote server and the second stems from the first, the lack of a continuous revenue stream from existing users,
> 
> Tile faced a similar problem after introducing the current Tiles with replaceable batteries.
> 
> Tile addressed this problem by offering additional functionality via a subscription fee.
> 
> I would be willing to pay an annual fee to iRule for access to the Server if Kramer made a committment to maintain the server for an additional 5 years with that committment renewed each year, if the revenue was sufficient.


I completely agree. Bad business model. DYI automation is a small market spit between a few programs. There needs to be a continued revenue stream out side of new buyers. I still think HomeSeer is way over priced and even though they a lot more expensive, they still don't have a continued revenue stream. I use IOS so I decided to go with Demopad and love it. I have duplicated every thing and then some. I can do so much more and works better then iRule. I do pay the $6.00 "I think" per month to be a pro member. This does give them a continues revenue stream from clients.


----------



## wilme2

So I am still using iRule, but I am no longer able to edit text labels. Anyone else seeing this? Obviously that kills most changes.


----------



## Axel

wilme2 said:


> So I am still using iRule, but I am no longer able to edit text labels. Anyone else seeing this? Obviously that kills most changes.


No problems here. I just tried.

(This is with Chrome.)

____
Axel


----------



## wilme2

Axel said:


> No problems here. I just tried.
> 
> (This is with Chrome.)
> 
> ____
> Axel


I just re-tried with two different computers, with both Chrome and IE, and unable to edit labels. Even newly created ones...

Are you using iOS? My projects are Android.


----------



## Axel

wilme2 said:


> I just re-tried with two different computers, with both Chrome and IE, and unable to edit labels. Even newly created ones...
> 
> Are you using iOS? My projects are Android.


iOS or Android doesn't matter, unless I misunderstood. You were talking about the editor, correct? This is independent of the remote's OS. 
(All my remotes are on on iOS.)

____
Axel


----------



## wilme2

Axel said:


> iOS or Android doesn't matter, unless I misunderstood. You were talking about the editor, correct? This is independent of the remote's OS.
> 
> (All my remotes are on on iOS.)
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel


Yes the editor. But you do select iOS vs Andriod when you create a project, so there is some difference in the editor. I am just trying to figure out why I can't make label changes while others can...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hansen

*iRule AppleTV module is no longer working and causes iRule to be unresponsive*

Need some help. The iRule AppleTV module is no longer working for me and causes my iRule remote to become unresponsive for long periods with a spinning circle in the lower right. I don't know if the new version of TVOS (12.1.1) caused this since this TV has not been used in a few weeks with the holiday going on. But, I have pinned the problems I'm encountering to the iRule Apple TV module as the cause and it seems to be an issue with iRule not communicating well with the Apple TV causing the iRule app to hang. If I unplug my AppleTV so it cannot communicate with iRule, the iRule remote behaves normally - no unresponsiveness. But, as soon as I plug the Apple TV back in, all the slow responsiveness issues come back - no reaction from button presses and then after anywhere from 30 seconds to even a minute or two later, the button press executes. However, none of the buttons work to control to the Apple TV.

Please let me know if there are any solutions to fix the Apple TV module. 

Using iRule with iPad mini (on iOS 11.2.2). As a side note, is it safe to upgrade my iPad mini to iOS 12 and maintain iRule functionality. (As I write this, could the old iOS not be playing nice with the new TVOS and cause what I'm seeing with iRule and the Apple TV module?)

Thanks


----------



## Chris Hansen

Chris Hansen said:


> Need some help. The iRule AppleTV module is no longer working for me and causes my iRule remote to become unresponsive for long periods with a spinning circle in the lower right. I don't know if the new version of TVOS (12.1.1) caused this since this TV has not been used in a few weeks with the holiday going on. But, I have pinned the problems I'm encountering to the iRule Apple TV module as the cause and it seems to be an issue with iRule not communicating well with the Apple TV causing the iRule app to hang. If I unplug my AppleTV so it cannot communicate with iRule, the iRule remote behaves normally - no unresponsiveness. But, as soon as I plug the Apple TV back in, all the slow responsiveness issues come back - no reaction from button presses and then after anywhere from 30 seconds to even a minute or two later, the button press executes. However, none of the buttons work to control to the Apple TV.
> 
> Please let me know if there are any solutions to fix the Apple TV module.
> 
> Using iRule with iPad mini (on iOS 11.2.2). As a side note, is it safe to upgrade my iPad mini to iOS 12 and maintain iRule functionality. (As I write this, could the old iOS not be playing nice with the new TVOS and cause what I'm seeing with iRule and the Apple TV module?)
> 
> Thanks



Just an update to this post/issue. I reached out to iRule via email and the same day, on Sunday, December 23rd, I received a reply from iRule. I thought that was very responsive and awesome for a product that is no longer in active development, etc. Plus, they're working on a fix. Kudos to the guys at iRule. 

For the benefit of others with this issue, here is a cut and paste of the email response from iRule: 

"Unfortunately iOS 12.1.1 broke the module. Our developers are looking into the fix. The only way to control the ATV at this point is IR."


----------



## shepP

Does anyone know which device to use for a benq tk800 projector?


----------



## ChldsPlay

Anyone have issues maintaining connection with a JVC projector? Just got an NX7, and got it to work, but it seems to lose connection and I have to turn on DHCP and set the connection again sometimes to reset it and get it working again.


----------



## smoothtlk

You should have all your automated IP devices static addressed. Next best is reserved IP addresses (reserved in the quality router).
Sounds like your device is getting a new IP and then your control app can't find it.


----------



## ChldsPlay

smoothtlk said:


> You should have all your automated IP devices static addressed. Next best is reserved IP addresses (reserved in the quality router).
> Sounds like your device is getting a new IP and then your control app can't find it.


It is set as static and reserved on the router. Once it loses connection the only way to get it back is to switch back to DHCP (which connects with the same address). Whether I then keep it on DHCP or back to static, it only works for a short time.


----------



## SJHT

Don’t have my JVC anymore, but don’t you have to send a command to wake it up prior to issueing a control command? Maybe not related. SJ


----------



## ChldsPlay

Yeah, there is a command to confirm connection prior to other commands, but that is being sent prior to every command.


----------



## smoothtlk

ChldsPlay said:


> Yeah, there is a command to confirm connection prior to other commands, but that is being sent prior to every command.


Maybe you need to put some Pause after the wake up command?


----------



## Mark Guebert

ChldsPlay said:


> Anyone have issues maintaining connection with a JVC projector? Just got an NX7, and got it to work, but it seems to lose connection and I have to turn on DHCP and set the connection again sometimes to reset it and get it working again.


I had the same issue with my RS6710 and the only solution that worked and has been rock solid was to switch over to serial instead of IP. I went with a Itach IP2Serial used the existing Cat 5 with Cat 5 to serial baluns on both ends. It solved all of my communication drops.


----------



## ChldsPlay

Mark Guebert said:


> I had the same issue with my RS6710 and the only solution that worked and has been rock solid was to switch over to serial instead of IP. I went with a Itach IP2Serial used the existing Cat 5 with Cat 5 to serial baluns on both ends. It solved all of my communication drops.


I hope I don't need to do this. It is what I did with my old projector, and I hated figuring out which pins I needed to put where on the serial connectors. Maybe I could luck out and they are they same as my what I made up before.


----------



## ChldsPlay

Can anyone help out with using IR commands with the Zappiti 4K One HDR? I found command codes, but I haven't found a description of the proper format for those. Like for Power, there are like 5 or 6 Pronto Hex codes. Not sure if any will work, or if all of those are supposed to be put into one command.

Also, any suggestions on nvidia shield? I should have one arriving on Wednesday, and I ordered a flirc as well.


----------



## ChldsPlay

Mark Guebert said:


> I had the same issue with my RS6710 and the only solution that worked and has been rock solid was to switch over to serial instead of IP. I went with a Itach IP2Serial used the existing Cat 5 with Cat 5 to serial baluns on both ends. It solved all of my communication drops.





ChldsPlay said:


> I hope I don't need to do this. It is what I did with my old projector, and I hated figuring out which pins I needed to put where on the serial connectors. Maybe I could luck out and they are they same as my what I made up before.


While my old projector did not have the same pin layout, my Lumagen did. And I won't be using my Lumagen anymore with my new projector, so a quick swap and change to the gateway, and iRule appears to be running the JVC fine. 

I have no idea what the deal with the IP control is.


----------



## Mark Guebert

PHP:







ChldsPlay said:


> While my old projector did not have the same pin layout, my Lumagen did. And I won't be using my Lumagen anymore with my new projector, so a quick swap and change to the gateway, and iRule appears to be running the JVC fine.
> 
> I have no idea what the deal with the IP control is.



It's probably a glitchy ip stack in the JVC firmware.


----------



## sonoftumble

ChldsPlay said:


> Anyone have issues maintaining connection with a JVC projector? Just got an NX7, and got it to work, but it seems to lose connection and I have to turn on DHCP and set the connection again sometimes to reset it and get it working again.


JVC disconnects a network connection every 5 seconds if there is no activity, so you need to create an Entrance for any panel where you are controlling the projector, and send the "PJREQ" command. Set the Entrance to repeat every 3 seconds. It sounds a bit like overkill for what will probably be simple Power On/Off commands, but this method is pretty much required and will solve the issue. 

Use either the "JVC Projector RS and X Series TCP" or "JVC DLA Series 2014" device drivers. There is also a Feedback for this projector (JVC Projector RS Series All Models IP/RS232) so you can query status such as Power, Input, Gamma Table, Gamma Value.


----------



## ChldsPlay

sonoftumble said:


> JVC disconnects a network connection every 5 seconds if there is no activity, so you need to create an Entrance for any panel where you are controlling the projector, and send the "PJREQ" command. Set the Entrance to repeat every 3 seconds. It sounds a bit like overkill for what will probably be simple Power On/Off commands, but this method is pretty much required and will solve the issue.
> 
> Use either the "JVC Projector RS and X Series TCP" or "JVC DLA Series 2014" device drivers. There is also a Feedback for this projector (JVC Projector RS Series All Models IP/RS232) so you can query status such as Power, Input, Gamma Table, Gamma Value.


Thanks, but I was already sending the PJREQ command regularly. It worked fine at first, but then the projector froze after sending it a lot of commands (lots of arrow presses for masking) and after that, the issues started.

Switching over to Serial is working for now.


----------



## sonoftumble

ChldsPlay said:


> Can anyone help out with using IR commands with the Zappiti 4K One HDR? I found command codes, but I haven't found a description of the proper format for those. Like for Power, there are like 5 or 6 Pronto Hex codes. Not sure if any will work, or if all of those are supposed to be put into one command.
> 
> Also, any suggestions on nvidia shield? I should have one arriving on Wednesday, and I ordered a flirc as well.


If you see 5 or 6 Hex codes as a command, they are not IR codes and most likely are either RS232 or IP.

Pronto Hex codes will look more like the following. This is for a Vizio TV:
0000 006D 0000 0022 0155 00AB 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0040 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0016 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0ED7

IMHO, you should send the Nvidia back and get an AppleTV 4K instead.


----------



## sonoftumble

ChldsPlay said:


> Thanks, but I was already sending the PJREQ command regularly. It worked fine at first, but then the projector froze after sending it a lot of commands (lots of arrow presses for masking) and after that, the issues started.
> 
> Switching over to Serial is working for now.


Yep. There are still many display devices out there with more mature/stabile serial interfaces than IP. My LG OLED and Pioneer Elite AVR are both serial controlled for that very reason.


----------



## ChldsPlay

sonoftumble said:


> If you see 5 or 6 Hex codes as a command, they are not IR codes and most likely are either RS232 or IP.
> 
> Pronto Hex codes will look more like the following. This is for a Vizio TV:
> 0000 006D 0000 0022 0155 00AB 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0040 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0016 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0ED7
> 
> IMHO, you should send the Nvidia back and get an AppleTV 4K instead.


I figured out the command. I was reading the chart of codes they had wrong. For some reason they listed codes in order, even those that weren't associated with commands, so I figured all the codes between one and the next went with the first.

Apple TV will not do what I want.


----------



## mdavej

These are the pronto hex codes for the Zappiti: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tM8K9UxAY5k_VvlkrSQxfsmfKFA8_5PxFl15Ah33JT4/edit


----------



## ChldsPlay

Anyone familiar with using a flirc with iRule? Trying to use it for my 2017 Nvidia Shield TV.

Edit: Nevermind, think I got it.


----------



## Mark Guebert

Has anyone figured out how to get kodi to work again after updating to V18 Leia. I found very little info other than to change the gateway to post instead of get. That didn't work for me. The other info I found claims the JSON commands are the same.


----------



## snodric

*Irule and Amazon Firestick*



sonoftumble said:


> Thank you for the complements on my control screen examples. I have been doing this for quite some time now. It's become my "day job". I am an On Controls ( iRule pro ) premier dealer and one of their "partners in programming" members. My main focus is designing and programming tightly integrated remotes for a few manufacturers that are then marketed as an add-on solution with the purchase of certain equipment. This is a great thing for integrators who don't want to deal with the control part of the installation. I also design and code custom remotes for select commercial venues such as bowling alley and sports bar chains where they want the control system to be consistent across their locations. I only code for iOS due to better support ( hard to beat Apple's support ), better API's for graphic elements, and more stabile gateway acquisition and management.
> 
> Photoshop is my main weapon as far as buttons, backgrounds, etc. For some of the coding you noticed custom feedbacks where I'm creating interactive button images that change dynamically based on text feedbacks. I take advantage of iRule's assigned variable and conditional logic ( if / then / else ) functions to make that stuff happen.
> 
> I am controlling the Firestick using IP. The IP driver recently appeared in the iRule device library. Search for "FireTV". It works great. You will need to turn on ADB Debugging in the Firestick system. It runs on Android. I'm pretty sure you been in those menus before. Attached is a screenshot with the setup and gateway config instructions. You should make a button on the control screen with the "INITIALIZE CONNECTION" command. Sometimes you need to "wake-up" the Firestick after it's been playing content. Putting the same command in an entrance won't hurt either.
> 
> Also attach is a screenshot of my Firestick control screen.
> 
> ￼


I have purchased an Amazon Firestick and have it plugged into an HDMI port in my Sharp Quattron tv. I'd like to control it with a panel in Irule (so I don't have to find the Amazon firestick remote control every time I want to watch Netflix). I can't see the attachments from your original post - can you please repost them or send them to me by private message? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sonoftumble

snodric said:


> I have purchased an Amazon Firestick and have it plugged into an HDMI port in my Sharp Quattron tv. I'd like to control it with a panel in Irule (so I don't have to find the Amazon firestick remote control every time I want to watch Netflix). I can't see the attachments from your original post - can you please repost them or send them to me by private message? Thanks in advance!


I'm unable to attach a file to a private message so here's the original screenshot I posted a while back ( 2 years )!


----------



## snodric

*Irule and Amazon Firestick*



sonoftumble said:


> Thank you for the complements on my control screen examples. I have been doing this for quite some time now. It's become my "day job". I am an On Controls ( iRule pro ) premier dealer and one of their "partners in programming" members. My main focus is designing and programming tightly integrated remotes for a few manufacturers that are then marketed as an add-on solution with the purchase of certain equipment. This is a great thing for integrators who don't want to deal with the control part of the installation. I also design and code custom remotes for select commercial venues such as bowling alley and sports bar chains where they want the control system to be consistent across their locations. I only code for iOS due to better support ( hard to beat Apple's support ), better API's for graphic elements, and more stabile gateway acquisition and management.
> 
> Photoshop is my main weapon as far as buttons, backgrounds, etc. For some of the coding you noticed custom feedbacks where I'm creating interactive button images that change dynamically based on text feedbacks. I take advantage of iRule's assigned variable and conditional logic ( if / then / else ) functions to make that stuff happen.
> 
> I am controlling the Firestick using IP. The IP driver recently appeared in the iRule device library. Search for "FireTV". It works great. You will need to turn on ADB Debugging in the Firestick system. It runs on Android. I'm pretty sure you been in those menus before. Attached is a screenshot with the setup and gateway config instructions. You should make a button on the control screen with the "INITIALIZE CONNECTION" command. Sometimes you need to "wake-up" the Firestick after it's been playing content. Putting the same command in an entrance won't hurt either.
> 
> Also attach is a screenshot of my Firestick control screen.
> 
> ￼


I have purchased an Amazon Firestick and have it plugged into an HDMI port in my Sharp Quattron tv. I'd like to control it with a panel in Irule (so I don't have to find the Amazon firestick remote control every time I want to watch Netflix). I can't see the attachments from your original post - can you please repost them or send them to me by private message? Thanks in advance!


----------



## snodric

sonoftumble said:


> I'm unable to attach a file to a private message so here's the original screenshot I posted a while back ( 2 years )!


Thanks! I've loaded the 'Amazon Fire TV IP Control' device into the iRule Builder and have created a page for controlling the Firestick. I added a Network control device and have the correct IP address and Port (5555) but none of the buttons are being responded to on the television. I have the 'Initialize Connection' as an Entrance and I've also put a button with the 'Initialize Connection' code on the control page that I can press (just in case the Entrance code isn't working. 

However, the input buttons on the control page aren't working. Any thoughts?


----------



## snodric

sonoftumble said:


> I'm unable to attach a file to a private message so here's the original screenshot I posted a while back ( 2 years )!


Thanks! I've loaded the 'Amazon Fire TV IP Control' device into the iRule Builder and have created a page for controlling the Firestick. I added a Network control device and have the correct IP address and Port (5555) but none of the buttons are being responded to on the television. I have the 'Initialize Connection' as an Entrance and I've also put a button with the 'Initialize Connection' code on the control page that I can press (just in case the Entrance code isn't working. 

However, the input buttons on the control page aren't working. Any thoughts?

I used 'Fing' to see the ports on the Firestick and it says 5555 is 'rplay' and 8009 is 'ajp13' (Apache jserve Protocol 1.3). I don't know what either of those mean, but hopefully you do


----------



## snodric

snodric said:


> I have purchased an Amazon Firestick and have it plugged into an HDMI port in my Sharp Quattron tv. I'd like to control it with a panel in Irule (so I don't have to find the Amazon firestick remote control every time I want to watch Netflix). I can't see the attachments from your original post - can you please repost them or send them to me by private message? Thanks in advance!


I might be able to solve my connection issues if you could also repost your attachments : " Attached is a screenshot with the setup and gateway config instructions."


----------



## sonoftumble

snodric said:


> Thanks! I've loaded the 'Amazon Fire TV IP Control' device into the iRule Builder and have created a page for controlling the Firestick. I added a Network control device and have the correct IP address and Port (5555) but none of the buttons are being responded to on the television. I have the 'Initialize Connection' as an Entrance and I've also put a button with the 'Initialize Connection' code on the control page that I can press (just in case the Entrance code isn't working.
> 
> However, the input buttons on the control page aren't working. Any thoughts?
> 
> I used 'Fing' to see the ports on the Firestick and it says 5555 is 'rplay' and 8009 is 'ajp13' (Apache jserve Protocol 1.3). I don't know what either of those mean, but hopefully you do


Here are the instructions from the iRule library for the "Amazon Fire TV IP Control" and most likely what I was referring to in my previous post. I didn't retain that screenshot. So, the burning question is did you do step #1 ?

1) Enable ADB Debugging (Settings > System > Developer Options OR Settings > Select My Fire TV > Developer Options > Turn on ADB Debugging
2) Use a Network Gateway with port 5555.
3) You need to execute the INITIALIZE CONNECTION code before the Fire TV will respond to commands (add the code to the entrance of your FireTV page)


----------



## snodric

sonoftumble said:


> Here are the instructions from the iRule library for the "Amazon Fire TV IP Control" and most likely what I was referring to in my previous post. I didn't retain that screenshot. So, the burning question is did you do step #1 ?
> 
> 1) Enable ADB Debugging (Settings > System > Developer Options OR Settings > Select My Fire TV > Developer Options > Turn on ADB Debugging
> 2) Use a Network Gateway with port 5555.
> 3) You need to execute the INITIALIZE CONNECTION code before the Fire TV will respond to commands (add the code to the entrance of your FireTV page)


Thanks again for responding (and being so detailed). Unfortunately I think that this is a problem that can't be solved. I'm beginning to think that the codes for the Firetv device in Irule will only work with a Firetv and NOT the Fire stick (the Fire stick comes with a physical remote control - which is what I'm trying to control through Irule). I haven't been able to find any references online to anyone being able to control the Fire stick remote control through Irule.


----------



## bluer101

snodric said:


> Thanks again for responding (and being so detailed). Unfortunately I think that this is a problem that can't be solved. I'm beginning to think that the codes for the Firetv device in Irule will only work with a Firetv and NOT the Fire stick (the Fire stick comes with a physical remote control - which is what I'm trying to control through Irule). I haven't been able to find any references online to anyone being able to control the Fire stick remote control through Irule.


Just found this. 

https://www.universalremotes.net/ho...azon-fire-tv-including-stick-and-pendant.html

Could use the ir above and then use itach to ir to control?


----------



## snodric

bluer101 said:


> Just found this.
> 
> https://www.universalremotes.net/ho...azon-fire-tv-including-stick-and-pendant.html
> 
> Could use the ir above and then use itach to ir to control?


Thanks! I think that this could certainly work. Quite a bit of a 'workaround' but doable. I'll order the materials and let you know .


----------



## sonoftumble

snodric said:


> Thanks again for responding (and being so detailed). Unfortunately I think that this is a problem that can't be solved. I'm beginning to think that the codes for the Firetv device in Irule will only work with a Firetv and NOT the Fire stick (the Fire stick comes with a physical remote control - which is what I'm trying to control through Irule). I haven't been able to find any references online to anyone being able to control the Fire stick remote control through Irule.


When the AppleTV 4K finally offered Amazon Prime, I didn't need my Firestick anymore, so I gave it to my son. However, I was controlling the Firestick, and not the Fire TV using the previously mentioned Fire TV device driver in the iRule library. I was able to put the Firestick remote away and simply use my iRule/On Controls panel/handset.

So, I'm a bit confused as to why you are trying to control the remote for the Firestick, rather than the Firestick itself?


----------



## snodric

sonoftumble said:


> When the AppleTV 4K finally offered Amazon Prime, I didn't need my Firestick anymore, so I gave it to my son. However, I was controlling the Firestick, and not the Fire TV using the previously mentioned Fire TV device driver in the iRule library. I was able to put the Firestick remote away and simply use my iRule/On Controls panel/handset.
> 
> So, I'm a bit confused as to why you are trying to control the remote for the Firestick, rather than the Firestick itself?


Sorry, I must've explained it poorly above. I am totally trying to do what you appear to have done : control the Firestick through Irule. The Fire TV devices driver in the iRule library isn't working for me. I think that I've set everything up correctly, but I simply cannot get it to work. Here's what I did : 

1. Created a new panel
2. Imported the Device from the iRule Builder called 'Amazon Fire TV IP Control'
3. Dropped buttons onto the new panel that are the same as on the Firestick remote control
4. Dragged and dropped the Network Codes from the 'Amazon Fire TV IP Control' Device in iRule onto the appropriate corresponding buttons on the new panel.
5. Created an 'Entrance' on the new panel and dropped the 'Initialize Connection' Network Code from the 'Amazon Fire TV IP Control' Device in iRule onto the Entrance.
6. Went to settings on the Firestick (using the Remote Control from the Firestick) and enabled ADB Debugging.
7. Saved all of this in the Builder.
8. Synced to my iPad in iRule.
9. Went to Gateways in iRule and tapped on 'Edit' and then added a new Network Gateway.
10. Under Network, for Devices: 'Connect devices' I chose 'Amazon Fire TV IP Control'
11. Under Gateway Configuration, 
a) for Name: I gave it a name
b) for IP Address : I gave it the IP address 192.168.1.211 (which it is shown as having in 'About' in the Firestick setttings)
c) for Port : I gave it 5555
12. Saved the Gateway configuration.

Go back to the new panel in iRule.

None of the buttons on the panel are working...

Not sure what I'm doing wrong


----------



## sonoftumble

snodric said:


> Sorry, I must've explained it poorly above. I am totally trying to do what you appear to have done : control the Firestick through Irule. The Fire TV devices driver in the iRule library isn't working for me. I think that I've set everything up correctly, but I simply cannot get it to work. Here's what I did :
> 
> 1. Created a new panel
> 2. Imported the Device from the iRule Builder called 'Amazon Fire TV IP Control'
> 3. Dropped buttons onto the new panel that are the same as on the Firestick remote control
> 4. Dragged and dropped the Network Codes from the 'Amazon Fire TV IP Control' Device in iRule onto the appropriate corresponding buttons on the new panel.
> 5. Created an 'Entrance' on the new panel and dropped the 'Initialize Connection' Network Code from the 'Amazon Fire TV IP Control' Device in iRule onto the Entrance.
> 6. Went to settings on the Firestick (using the Remote Control from the Firestick) and enabled ADB Debugging.
> 7. Saved all of this in the Builder.
> 8. Synced to my iPad in iRule.
> 9. Went to Gateways in iRule and tapped on 'Edit' and then added a new Network Gateway.
> 10. Under Network, for Devices: 'Connect devices' I chose 'Amazon Fire TV IP Control'
> 11. Under Gateway Configuration,
> a) for Name: I gave it a name
> b) for IP Address : I gave it the IP address 192.168.1.211 (which it is shown as having in 'About' in the Firestick setttings)
> c) for Port : I gave it 5555
> 12. Saved the Gateway configuration.
> 
> Go back to the new panel in iRule.
> 
> None of the buttons on the panel are working...
> 
> Not sure what I'm doing wrong


It certainly looks like you've set everything up correctly. I don't have a newer gen Firestick to independently test functionality. When you are in the Firestick panel, is the gateway status indicator ( lower right corner ) green? I'm guessing yes. You might want to try and force quit the iRule app and relaunch. That will sometimes clear out cobwebs.

The other possibility is that the control codes have changed since that device driver was created. There are new security and authorization requirements that came out in Android OS 4.2.2. Basically two stage authentication, in which you have to send a response to a query that you can't see. That's most likely the issue. If there's an IR solution, that is probably the best way to go.


----------



## snodric

sonoftumble said:


> It certainly looks like you've set everything up correctly. I don't have a newer gen Firestick to independently test functionality. When you are in the Firestick panel, is the gateway status indicator ( lower right corner ) green? I'm guessing yes. You might want to try and force quit the iRule app and relaunch. That will sometimes clear out cobwebs.
> 
> The other possibility is that the control codes have changed since that device driver was created. There are new security and authorization requirements that came out in Android OS 4.2.2. Basically two stage authentication, in which you have to send a response to a query that you can't see. That's most likely the issue. If there's an IR solution, that is probably the best way to go.


Yes, the Gateway indicator is green (and is green as I tap all the various buttons on the panel). Tried quitting and relaunching - no change. I think that either the codes have changed, or the new security/authorization requirements (or some other reason) is why it isn't working. 

Seems like the Inteset IReTV USB IR Receiver is the only workaround, creating and IR signal and then converting it via a Global Cache box and sending it to the Fire stick via the Inteset IReTV USB IR Receiver.


----------



## jtjjen

Is this a Fire Stick 4K device as opposed to the original Fire Stick? If so, I don’t think there is a way to control over IP.

John


----------



## snodric

jtjjen said:


> Is this a Fire Stick 4K device as opposed to the original Fire Stick? If so, I don’t think there is a way to control over IP.
> 
> John


No, it is just the regular Fire Stick.


----------



## HT Geek

Mark Guebert said:


> Has anyone figured out how to get kodi to work again after updating to V18 Leia. I found very little info other than to change the gateway to post instead of get. That didn't work for me. The other info I found claims the JSON commands are the same.


Yes!

After a lot of tinkering, I finally got it to work. Incidentally, if you have a Vera IoT device, another option is to create scenes using CURL instructions, and then pointing iRule to the scenes. The advantage of that approach is the ability to incorporate other remotes (i.e. point any given remote to the Vera scenes corresponding to each action).

In the meantime, here's what you need to know:

*How to get iRule working with Kodi v18.1 (Leia)*

1. Configured gateway as NETWORK gateway type, using your favorite mobile device. Set the protocol to TCP.
2. Set port number to the Kodi Web Socket (default: port 9090)
3. Create a Device handler in iRule Builder
4. Go back into your gateway manager (on mobile device) and tap configuration button. Add Kodi device to the new gateway.
5. Back in iRule Builder, add a new Device Code to the Kodi device tree in iRule

Enter your Device Code URLs in this format: 



Code:


jsonrpc?request={"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Up", "id":1}

If you have any existing HTTP gateways for Kodi, you may need to remove them to get it all to work properly.


----------



## Axel

I have seen Kramer Control mentioned here a few times as a potential alternative to iRule. So I thought I'd post here that I have started a thread here. 

____
Axel


----------



## HT Geek

Axel said:


> I have seen Kramer Control mentioned here a few times as a potential alternative to iRule. So I thought I'd post here that I have started a thread here.



Definitely worth mentioning, since KC acquired iRule's IP and dev staff. I'll say, I do like some of what Kramer offers, but I am still personally hanging on to software-driven custom remotes as long as possible! Otherwise, you're stuck with a single source for both hardware and software. If that company goes bust, you may be S.O.L. (though perhaps not much different from the current situation with iRule, which will be obsolete in 2 years).


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

In the On Controls Builder is there a way to allow each customer to have access to edit their own handset? There is a setting "Account Locked" which I set to "no" thinking that might allow access to only that handset via the customer's "Username" and "Password" but that does not appear to work.

Thank you!


----------



## sonoftumble

Dan in St. Louis said:


> In the On Controls Builder is there a way to allow each customer to have access to edit their own handset? There is a setting "Account Locked" which I set to "no" thinking that might allow access to only that handset via the customer's "Username" and "Password" but that does not appear to work.
> 
> Thank you!


I think you left out a step in this process. See #2 :

1) Unlock the account as you have already done.
2) Next, provide your customer with the On Controls BUILDER URL ( NOT the Manager URL ): https://builder.oncontrols.com/login.html
3) Finally, provide the customer with the User Name and Password for their account. They will only be able see their particular project.


----------



## Franin

HT Geek said:


> Definitely worth mentioning, since KC acquired iRule's IP and dev staff. I'll say, I do like some of what Kramer offers, but I am still personally hanging on to software-driven custom remotes as long as possible! Otherwise, you're stuck with a single source for both hardware and software. If that company goes bust, you may be S.O.L. (though perhaps not much different from the current situation with iRule, which will be obsolete in 2 years).




So are they going to finish irule all together in 2 years? Does that mean we dont have access to irule builder ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HT Geek

Franin said:


> So are they going to finish irule all together in 2 years? Does that mean we dont have access to irule builder ?



Correct. Yes and Yes.


----------



## Franin

HT Geek said:


> Correct. Yes and Yes.




Thanks, anything else out their that is similar to irule that is still kicking? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HT Geek

Franin said:


> Thanks, anything else out their that is similar to irule that is still kicking?


Home Remote looks promising. I have not tried it yet.

Windows / iOS / Android compatible


----------



## Franin

HT Geek said:


> Home Remote looks promising. I have not tried it yet.
> 
> Windows / iOS / Android compatible




Thank you will check it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

sonoftumble said:


> I think you left out a step in this process. See #2 :
> 
> 1) Unlock the account as you have already done.
> 2) Next, provide your customer with the On Controls BUILDER URL ( NOT the Manager URL ): https://builder.oncontrols.com/login.html
> 3) Finally, provide the customer with the User Name and Password for their account. They will only be able see their particular project.


Cool! The Builder URL is the same as the Manager URL. Actually, https://builder.oncontrols.com redirects to https://builder.oncontrols.com/manager.html#main. But if I use your URL with "login.html" as you specify, it works.

Many thanks!


----------



## Peter M

Franin said:


> Thanks, anything else out their that is similar to irule that is still kicking?


A few of us have switched to Demopad. Thread right here AVS Demopad thread

Cheers,


----------



## Mark Guebert

HT Geek said:


> Yes!
> 
> After a lot of tinkering, I finally got it to work. Incidentally, if you have a Vera IoT device, another option is to create scenes using CURL instructions, and then pointing iRule to the scenes. The advantage of that approach is the ability to incorporate other remotes (i.e. point any given remote to the Vera scenes corresponding to each action).
> 
> In the meantime, here's what you need to know:
> 
> *How to get iRule working with Kodi v18.1 (Leia)*
> 
> 1. Configured gateway as NETWORK gateway type, using your favorite mobile device. Set the protocol to TCP.
> 2. Set port number to the Kodi Web Socket (default: port 9090)
> 3. Create a Device handler in iRule Builder
> 4. Go back into your gateway manager (on mobile device) and tap configuration button. Add Kodi device to the new gateway.
> 5. Back in iRule Builder, add a new Device Code to the Kodi device tree in iRule
> 
> Enter your Device Code URLs in this format:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jsonrpc?request={"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Up", "id":1}
> 
> If you have any existing HTTP gateways for Kodi, you may need to remove them to get it all to work properly.



I can confirm that this works with Kodi V18. The Gateway needs to be configured as IP. In the gateway configuration TCP should be selected and yes it does use port 9090 not 8080 for the remote control. The username is kodi and password blank unless you have changed it.


----------



## HT Geek

Peter M said:


> A few of us have switched to Demopad. Thread right here AVS Demopad thread


Apple only. Significant limitation for some folks.


----------



## Peter M

HT Geek said:


> Apple only. Significant limitation for some folks.


Ahh yes.

Must remember to add that caveat to future recommendations.

Cheers,


----------



## Glimmie

*Access to Irule Builder*

How do I access my Irule builder account? I have not tried since October 2018. The old link doesn't work.

I thought the servers are still up for use by licensed former customers?


----------



## ChldsPlay

Glimmie said:


> How do I access my Irule builder account? I have not tried since October 2018. The old link doesn't work.
> 
> I thought the servers are still up for use by licensed former customers?


http://builder.iruleathome.com/intro.html


----------



## Glimmie

ChldsPlay said:


> http://builder.iruleathome.com/intro.html


Yes, that's the link I use but when I select "log into Irule builder" I get:


This site can’t be reached The webpage at https://appengine.google.com/_ah/co...uVPApIkBqEhhHggWUfjQ5i-mvNKAV-Vkg.&authuser=0 might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
ERR_TUNNEL_CONNECTION_FAILED


----------



## Interactive

This URL is working for me:

https://builder.iruleathome.com/iRule.html

I authenticate via Google and it's working fine for me.


----------



## Glimmie

Interactive said:


> This URL is working for me:
> 
> https://builder.iruleathome.com/iRule.html
> 
> I authenticate via Google and it's working fine for me.


What do you mean by authenticate? If I click on the link you listed, I get that same error message.

Now I am trying at work where we have very deep internet security, but this did work before so I don't think it's that?


----------



## Interactive

Glimmie said:


> What do you mean by authenticate?


Users need to log in somehow, and at the time I set my account up it required that you use your Google account to access the builder. So when I hit that URL it asks me for my Google user name/password and then drops me into the builder screen.


----------



## Glimmie

Interactive said:


> Users need to log in somehow, and at the time I set my account up it required that you use your Google account to access the builder. So when I hit that URL it asks me for my Google user name/password and then drops me into the builder screen.


Yes i remember the Google login and I have a Google account. But I never get to that screen. It jumps to that error I posted.


----------



## Interactive

Glimmie said:


> Yes i remember the Google login and I have a Google account. But I never get to that screen. It jumps to that error I posted.


Not sure then. Certainly could be a security restriction on your work network. But I can confirm the builder portal itself is operational, so the issue must be somewhere else for you.

Good luck, sorry I can't help more.


----------



## HT Geek

Just tried it and it works for me as well (FWIW: on my browser the URL changes to https://builder.iruleathome.com/iRule.html#main)

@Glimmie you might want to try a browser in Incognito mode and see if that works. If so, something is cached in your browser that's messing it up.


----------



## Glimmie

HT Geek said:


> Just tried it and it works for me as well (FWIW: on my browser the URL changes to https://builder.iruleathome.com/iRule.html#main)
> 
> @Glimmie you might want to try a browser in Incognito mode and see if that works. If so, something is cached in your browser that's messing it up.


Ok it works fine at home! MPAA at work! I work for Technicolor and because we handle pre-release content, well our internet security is over the top to meet MPAA requirements. Basic browsing is OK provided the site passes a security scan but interactive sites such as Irule are frequently blocked.


----------



## JohnLew

Does anyone know how to handle the 2019 iPad Air in iRule? It's a screen resolution of 2224 x 1668, which doesn't seem to match any of the devices in the Handset section in the builder. I assume because it was introduced after they stopped supporting.

If I can't get it right it may accelerate me switching away from iRule. I have been leaning toward DemoPad... what seems to be the consensus here?

Thanks.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

It has been our experience that the 1024x768 handset graphics will magically scale up on newer iPads. The pixel ratio 2224:1668 still fits the 4:3 screen layout so there should be no distortion. Try it.


----------



## dshorrosh

I'm looking for coaching/directions on Kodi JSON instructions for my iRule setup -- I am trying to replicate these 'change action' skin settings (they work fine from the Kodi menu and take me directly to content listing):

1 - ActivateWindow(Videos,library://video/movies/titles.xml/,return) - lists thumbnails of all ripped movies in alphabetical order

2 - ActivateWindow(10502,special://profile/addon_data/script.skinshortcuts/1.xsp,return) - list thumbnails of all ripped music

3 - ActivateWindow(Videos,"L:\\Concerts\\",return) - same as 'movies' except these are concert movies in a separate disk partition

Re 1 - iRule is currently using the below command to bring up the movie library, but it stops short of actually displaying the movie titles (stops at the menu screen for me to select 'year', 'title', etc):

jsonrpc?request={"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"GUI.ActivateWindow","params":{"window":"videos"},"id":"1"}}

Re 2 - iRule is currently using the below command to bring up the music library, but as in above it stops short of actually displaying the album titles (stops at the menu screen for me to select 'artist' or 'album', etc):

jsonrpc?request={"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"GUI.ActivateWindow","params":{"window":"music":{"order":"ascending","method":"albums","ignorearticle":true},"id":"Albums"}}

Re 3 - nowhere near having anything in irule for this yet.



Thanks in advance!


----------



## RGHoover

JohnLew said:


> Does anyone know how to handle the 2019 iPad Air in iRule? It's a screen resolution of 2224 x 1668, which doesn't seem to match any of the devices in the Handset section in the builder. I assume because it was introduced after they stopped supporting.
> 
> If I can't get it right it may accelerate me switching away from iRule. I have been leaning toward DemoPad... what seems to be the consensus here?
> 
> Thanks.


I moved to Demopad a while back as I didn't want to be caught without the ability to upgrade/modify my system controls as I add or change devices. It is actually what I was looking when I stumbled on iRule. While it has a bit of a learning curve, I find it more flexible than iRule. However, with flexibility comes a little more work but I think the rewards are worth the effort. Since it is not a Web-based design tool, you will never have to worry about the site being shut down and left in the cold. You will always be able to change/update your configuration. 

Here is a link the most current tread started by *mpg7321*
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-remote-control-area/2933950-calling-all-demopad-users.html 

This a link to an older thread that has some good info as well.
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/93-remote-control-area/1365549-demopad-ipad-iphone.html

Good luck!


----------



## HT Geek

@dshorrosh, apologies for the late reply here, but you would be better off posting your question in the API section of the Kodi forums. And FYI, make sure you are clear on the major and minor version of Kodi you're using, as the API's are different (mostly by major version).


----------



## Jim Clamage

Longtime iRule user with a quick question:

I just got a Pioneer Elite VSX-LX504 to replace my SC-57 with a UE23 error, and I'm trying to update my iRule setup to talk to the 504. 

Anyone have a thought as to what iRule device to use (there isn't a 504 device in the database and I've tried a few to no avail) and what gateway destination port to use? 

I tried port 23 and 8102 (both get red) and 8080 and 69128 (both green but nothing worked). 

I tried device Pioneer Receiver All Models Zone 1 IP and RS232, as well as VSX/SC zone 1. No go.

Any thoughts welcome and appreciated.


----------



## jacket_fan

Long time iRule user with an old time iPad question.

I have a very old iPad I have been using for 5 years or so with no trouble. Not sure what happened but I get the red icon in the lower right hand corner.

Is there anything in the latest updates to iRule that will not work with old iPads.

1. The iPad is connected to the internet
2. iPhones work fine
3. I restarted and reconnected with google.
4. I can update the handsets and when I update on the computer the iPad sees the changes.

I cannot get the iPad to send signals.

Any troubleshooting tips?


----------



## bluer101

jacket_fan said:


> Long time iRule user with an old time iPad question.
> 
> I have a very old iPad I have been using for 5 years or so with no trouble. Not sure what happened but I get the red icon in the lower right hand corner.
> 
> Is there anything in the latest updates to iRule that will not work with old iPads.
> 
> 1. The iPad is connected to the internet
> 2. iPhones work fine
> 3. I restarted and reconnected with google.
> 4. I can update the handsets and when I update on the computer the iPad sees the changes.
> 
> I cannot get the iPad to send signals.
> 
> Any troubleshooting tips?



Press the red icon to bring up what it’s not connecting too. One of your gateways address or piece of equipment address is probably wrong.


----------



## jacket_fan

Thanks for the tip. I had gotten dyslexic on the ip address. 186 instead of 168.

Back to normal.


----------



## petercw2

Hey there. Very long time user and everything has worked perfectly until recently. My IP connection to my JVC RS46 just stopped. I can’t figure out why but iRule will not connect to it after years of flawless operation. I’ve tried changing the reserved IP address and still nothing. Everything else in the setup works as always. Anyone have any suggestions? Thnx!


----------



## Aareses

petercw2 said:


> Hey there. Very long time user and everything has worked perfectly until recently. My IP connection to my JVC RS46 just stopped. I can’t figure out why but iRule will not connect to it after years of flawless operation. I’ve tried changing the reserved IP address and still nothing. Everything else in the setup works as always. Anyone have any suggestions? Thnx!


I have a JVC RS500 and have experienced the same issue. Occasionally, my iPad running iRule will lose connection with the projector. I can resolve it 100% every time by going into the projector settings and changing the Static IP address to DHCP and then select "Set". This allows the projector to receive and be assigned a DHCP lease. Once that occurs, I change the projector back to a static IP and then select "Set" again. My projector remembers the last static IP address so when I change it back to static, I don't have to manually input all the IP address information again.

Remember when changing the IP from static to DHCP and back to select "Set" at the bottom so the process takes place.

I had the same frustration as you, but that workaround works every time. Hope it helps you! If it does, let me know.


----------



## petercw2

Aareses said:


> I can resolve it 100% every time by going into the projector settings and changing the Static IP address to DHCP and then select "Set".


thanks for the reply and the great suggestion - sadly it did not resolve my issue. The code (I don't recall it) that was required to alert the projector fires off every few seconds and I get a red dot for that device. everything else is green. I'm bit lost at what I did to change it after years of perfect operation other than change the bulb.


----------



## Aareses

petercw2 said:


> thanks for the reply and the great suggestion - sadly it did not resolve my issue. The code (I don't recall it) that was required to alert the projector fires off every few seconds and I get a red dot for that device. everything else is green. I'm bit lost at what I did to change it after years of perfect operation other than change the bulb.


Ironically when I went into my theater yesterday after replying to your post, my JVC RS500 had lost it's connection to iRule. I had to go through the procedure I described above twice. For the first time ever, the first time I went through that process it did not work. Fortunately, the second time did. Perhaps try that. Also, here is a screen shot of the PJREQ command required to "hold" the connection with some JVC Projectors and iRule. Hope it helps.


----------



## petercw2

Aareses said:


> Ironically when I went into my theater yesterday after replying to your post, my JVC RS500 had lost it's connection to iRule. I had to go through the procedure I described above twice. For the first time ever, the first time I went through that process it did not work. Fortunately, the second time did. Perhaps try that. Also, here is a screen shot of the PJREQ command required to "hold" the connection with some JVC Projectors and iRule. Hope it helps.


yeah, I did try it multiple times with no success. I have the PJREQ command in the setup, I just couldn't recall it for my previous comment. I mentioned it because each time it 'pings' I watch the small gear animation in the lower right corner of the app spin and then report back that it failed to connect. Both then and when I attempt to execute a command to the RS46. 

very odd and frustrating. 

I'll add that because iRule is sunsetting (at least that is what I last read) sometime in the ever-nearer future - and because I'm using an original iPad 1 to operate this setup, I'm not too eager to spend a ton of time on this because my assumption is that I'm going to have to soon find an alternate anyway - unless my lack of attention to the news on iRule has changed in some way...


----------



## 24Changer

Of those of you still using iRule & a iPad, has anyone updated to iOS 13? Any issues with iRule afterwards?


----------



## Axel

24Changer said:


> Of those of you still using iRule & a iPad, has anyone updated to iOS 13? Any issues with iRule afterwards?



I have been experiencing several app crashes since the update. When it crashes it is so bad that only an app delete/reinstall fixes it for me. Afterwards the app works fine for some time until it crashes again. 

This has been happening on different versions of iPads, all on the latest iOS.


_____

Axel


----------



## petercw2

petercw2 said:


> yeah, I did try it multiple times with no success. I have the PJREQ command in the setup, I just couldn't recall it for my previous comment. I mentioned it because each time it 'pings' I watch the small gear animation in the lower right corner of the app spin and then report back that it failed to connect. Both then and when I attempt to execute a command to the RS46.
> 
> very odd and frustrating.
> 
> I'll add that because iRule is sunsetting (at least that is what I last read) sometime in the ever-nearer future - and because I'm using an original iPad 1 to operate this setup, I'm not too eager to spend a ton of time on this because my assumption is that I'm going to have to soon find an alternate anyway - unless my lack of attention to the news on iRule has changed in some way...




UPDATE: Still trying to troubleshoot this, JVC had no documentation about others reporting this to them - so I decided to build a new iRule setup for my iPhone 11 - and just copied the commands over for turning on/off the system. That's it. 

AND IT WORKS!! 

It makes zero sense. The exact same commands, gateways, everything is identical between this iPhone 11 and my iPad - which makes me wonder if the age of my iPad (yes, it's an original 1st year model) is somehow not supported and causing this error? That makes no sense since it is simply firing off the same commands. 

very weird. any thoughts?


----------



## HT Geek

petercw2 said:


> It makes zero sense. The exact same commands, gateways, everything is identical between this iPhone 11 and my iPad - which makes me wonder if the age of my iPad (yes, it's an original 1st year model) is somehow not supported and causing this error? That makes no sense since it is simply firing off the same commands.
> 
> very weird. any thoughts?


Tough to say. iRule is finicky to say the least. Have you tried the ol' "reboot, delete and reinstall, reboot" technique?


----------



## magicj1

Are we likely to get a heads up before iRule closes its servers. Any other news on this?


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

magicj1 said:


> Are we likely to get a heads up before iRule closes its servers. Any other news on this?


They said they would keep the servers on line as long as the revenue stream from licenses supported them. So buy more licenses!

So far, no news is good news.


----------



## magicj1

Dan in St. Louis said:


> They said they would keep the servers on line as long as the revenue stream from licenses supported them. So buy more licenses!
> 
> So far, no news is good news.


I've no problem with doing this. But it would be helpful to know how much would be required each year otherwise were just shooting in the dark.


----------



## HT Geek

Dan in St. Louis said:


> They said they would keep the servers on line as long as the revenue stream from licenses supported them. So buy more licenses!


Where and when did you read that? The only official announcement I've ever seen was after December 31, 2021 the iRule servers go dark.

I find it preposterous that Kramer is continuing to collect revenue for a product they've already announced the death knell in 2 years. While that's away off, it certainly short-changes new users without being up-front about it. AND notice that 1) you can't find their 9/29/2017 notice on their website anymore; and 2) They're violating their own announcement (see below) because they are still selling licenses. I hope any users who bought after 9/29/2017 file a class action lawsuit and sue Kramer if they stick with this schedule. 

Excerpting from the original announcement dated September 29, 2017:

_*Important Update about the Future of iRule*

December 31, 2018
All sales of iRule & ON Controls products will cease.

*December 31, 2021
iRule & ON Controls Servers will be shut down.* *Note – ALL Existing projects will continue to function as normal, however, no new changes will be able to be made to the projects.
We realize that this can impact your business and we hope that by delaying the server shutdown until the end of 2021, we are giving you a sufficient amount of time to transition to a new platform. If you are interested in finding out more about Kramer Control and how this new platform can work for you, please follow this link http://control.kramerav.com/index.html.

Thank you for your business and your enthusiasm over the past 8 years!

iRule LLC a Kramer Electronics Company_


Now, let me explain this in Plain English for non-iRule users and iRule noobs: 


You can (apparently) still purchase a license (contrary to Kramer's statement above)
There's no tech support
You may build templates, save them, and apply them to licensed devices through 12/31/2021
AFTER 12/31/2021, you will not be able to make any updates to ANY existing device using iRule. IOW, the iRule template on any given device will continue to function (locally) but CANNOT BE MODIFIED IN ANY WAY*

* for the iRule veterans in the room: the sync function will no longer function


----------



## HT Geek

*Link to Announcement Kramer Tried to Cover Up*

Gotta love the Wayback Machine


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

HT Geek said:


> Where and when did you read that? The only official announcement I've ever seen was after December 31, 2021 the iRule servers go dark.


As a dealer I received the following from an internal On Controls source:

APR 18, 2019 | 05:55PM EDT
iRule Support Team replied:
Dan,

Correct. There was an adjustment to the message. As long as the cost of keeping the server running is offset by the license purchases, server will remain online as it has been.


Of course, they are the ones who get to decide what amount of "offset" is required.

On line, they further say:

In order to focus on creating and supporting Kramer Control, we decided to cease all development and support for OnControls.

What does this mean for you?

You will still be able to sell and maintain your OnControls business just as you always have. 
You will still be able to purchase licenses and create new projects. 
You will still be able to buy hardware from the OnControls website until we run out of stock. We are also unlocking the ability to use Global Cache hardware in your projects so if we run out of the OnLink hardware you will be able to switch over to the iTach hardware without issue. Should you need more OnLink Pro hardware you will be able to use Kramers FC-26 (OLP-201) & FC-22 (OLP-101) gateways.


----------



## Der Alte

*A Business Needs a Continuing Revenue Stream in Order to Survive*

The basic flaw in iRule’s Business Model was the lack of a continuing revenue stream to offset the continuing cost of maintaining an online server.

Kramer, after purchasing iRule, apparently recognized this flaw and, rather than finding a way to cover the server cost ie an annual fee to continue using iRule, chose to set a date to shut down the server leaving all of us swinging in the wind.

Tile’s original product with a 12 month or so battery life and no replaceable battery did provide a continuing revenue stream. However, with the introduction of a Tile with a replaceable battery, a new method of getting a continuing revenue stream was required. Tile met this need by offering a subscription service that provided additional features such as tracking tile location and other services.

Tile continues. iRule dies.


----------



## Gunnar

Hi!
Have used iRule since 2012, and have not synced the Samsung 7" pad II to the builder for years. But a few days ago I logged into the builder to make a small change, but I`m not able to sync the handset. I get a "Authentication failed" message. How do you log into the builder from the app? Google+ method is down, as far as I know, and the legacy Google login stopped working years ago?

iRule has worked ok for me for years, except I usually lose contact with one or more gateways during a movie. I usually have to restart the app to get everything "green" again. It was a lot of work setting everything up in iRule, so I`m a bit hesitant to migrate to something else, though I know that the day is coming.


----------



## HT Geek

Gunnar said:


> Hi!
> Have used iRule since 2012, and have not synced the Samsung 7" pad II to the builder for years. But a few days ago I logged into the builder to make a small change, but I`m not able to sync the handset. I get a "Authentication failed" message. How do you log into the builder from the app? Google+ method is down, as far as I know, and the legacy Google login stopped working years ago?
> 
> iRule has worked ok for me for years, except I usually lose contact with one or more gateways during a movie. I usually have to restart the app to get everything "green" again. It was a lot of work setting everything up in iRule, so I`m a bit hesitant to migrate to something else, though I know that the day is coming.


FYI, it works for me and I have a similar setup.

I'm still running iRule on a Samsung Galaxy II tablet (11"). Ancient, but it (barely) manages the scripts that I run in my HT room and I've been too lazy to port it to some other device. I last synced the gateway a few days ago. When I login to the Builder app, I use the Google auth process.

Perhaps try deleting, rebooting, and reinstalling the iRule app on the tablet. You might also need to sign out of Google on the tablet and sign in again first. Or perhaps a factory reset on the tablet and then reconfigure it if that is an option for you.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Gunnar said:


> I`m not able to sync the handset. I get a "Authentication failed" message. How do you log into the builder from the app? Google+ method is down, as far as I know, and the legacy Google login stopped working years ago?


I just tested legacy login and fortunately it works fine here.

You don't log in to the builder from the app -- you log in from a computer and "build" the handset. The app just logs into the resulting data base.


----------



## Gunnar

HT Geek said:


> FYI, it works for me and I have a similar setup.
> 
> I'm still running iRule on a Samsung Galaxy II tablet (11"). Ancient, but it (barely) manages the scripts that I run in my HT room and I've been too lazy to port it to some other device. I last synced the gateway a few days ago. When I login to the Builder app, I use the Google auth process.
> 
> Perhaps try deleting, rebooting, and reinstalling the iRule app on the tablet. You might also need to sign out of Google on the tablet and sign in again first. Or perhaps a factory reset on the tablet and then reconfigure it if that is an option for you.


Thanks! I didn`t want to mess too much with the pad, in case I really coudn`t sync again. My remote would be gone forever.. I feel a little more confident now that it will be possible to resync again, If I update, reinstall the app etc.. Did you have to disable Google two step verification, or anything else?


----------



## Gunnar

Dan in St. Louis said:


> I just tested legacy login and fortunately it works fine here.
> 
> You don't log in to the builder from the app -- you log in from a computer and "build" the handset. The app just logs into the resulting data base.


Yes, the app needs to log in to the iRule Builder to resync the handset with your "design". The app has used different login methods, and the last time I logged in the method was the Google+ API, called OAuth I think. You were redirected to a web-
page where you input your credentials. Maybe just once. Now the page shows an error 403 Disallowed_useragent. Since I also read that the legacy Google login was terminated several years ago, I was afraid that I could no longer sync the handset. If I use the "legacy login" I get the "failed authentication" error. I have not changed the login details for years. If you press "Sync" you see these credentials only briefly before the syncing starts. I can use the same credentials to log into iRule builder from a web-browser, so I know that the credentials are correct. I should probably delete and reinstall the app.


----------



## HT Geek

Gunnar said:


> Hi!
> Have used iRule since 2012, and have not synced the Samsung 7" pad II to the builder for years. But a few days ago I logged into the builder to make a small change, but I`m not able to sync the handset. I get a "Authentication failed" message. How do you log into the builder from the app? Google+ method is down, as far as I know, and the legacy Google login stopped working years ago?
> 
> iRule has worked ok for me for years, except I usually lose contact with one or more gateways during a movie. I usually have to restart the app to get everything "green" again. It was a lot of work setting everything up in iRule, so I`m a bit hesitant to migrate to something else, though I know that the day is coming.


I feel a bit ignorant trying to help you out with this atm, as I don't have my tablet handy. But.... I'll say first, that is correct the Google+ method no longer functions. What works for me on the Builder (PC) side is the current Google authentication process. On the tablet side of the equation, it's been so long since I installed the iRule app that I don't recall how it authenticates with a particular user, but I'm pretty sure it's the same method as the Builder app. I don't know if the legacy method works or not (and what was that anyway? email/pw??)


----------



## HT Geek

Gunnar said:


> I should probably delete and reinstall the app.


I suspect that solution will work. 

It sounds like the app thinks it's already authenticated, so it is not restarting that process, but as you've discovered the old auth process is broken. If all that is correct, it would indicate the iRule app was never updated after the method you originally used for authentication was sunset. Judging by how Kramer has treated iRule since they acquired it, this would not surprise me a bit.


----------



## Gunnar

Thanks!
I don`t know how the new Google authentication method works, but there is a change. At least there is the two factor verification.

My iRule version is 4.2.2 2761. There have been several releases since this, but I`m not sure if the newest version would run on my pad. It is rooted, and runs Cyanogenmod. I did this to get rid of bloatware, to get some more free memory in the hope that iRule would run better. It did get a little better.
I`ll try the newest first, and if necessary go one version back at a time..


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Gunnar said:


> Yes, the app needs to log in to the iRule Builder to resync the handset with your "design".


My understanding of the process is that the Builder builds a database. iRule/OnControls calls both the design and the physical iPad "handsets" so there is often confusion. When you log in to the Builder you get the full design capability, drag-n-drop, Libraries, etc. When you log into the database to sync an iPad you are downloading the designed "handset" from the database server onto your physical "handset" and the Builder is not in play.



> The app has used different login methods, and the last time I logged in the method was the Google+ API, called OAuth I think. You were redirected to a web-page where you input your credentials. Maybe just once. Now the page shows an error 403 Disallowed_useragent. Since I also read that the legacy Google login was terminated several years ago, I was afraid that I could no longer sync the handset.


I have never used either of the Google log-in methods. I use the customer name and password that I entered in the Builder and it still works just fine. We use it several times a week around the city, adding features to customers' iPads as they request them.



> If I use the "legacy login" I get the "failed authentication" error. I have not changed the login details for years. If you press "Sync" you see these credentials only briefly before the syncing starts. I can use the same credentials to log into iRule builder from a web-browser, so I know that the credentials are correct. I should probably delete and reinstall the app.


That's always free to test.


----------



## HT Geek

Gunnar said:


> Thanks!
> I don`t know how the new Google authentication method works, but there is a change. At least there is the two factor verification.
> 
> My iRule version is 4.2.2 2761. There have been several releases since this, but I`m not sure if the newest version would run on my pad. It is rooted, and runs Cyanogenmod. I did this to get rid of bloatware, to get some more free memory in the hope that iRule would run better. It did get a little better.
> I`ll try the newest first, and if necessary go one version back at a time..


From what I can tell, they have not updated the app in quite some time. It does not appear to be actively maintained (shocking, I know). I agree, the app is a resource hog.


----------



## Gunnar

Dan in St. Louis said:


> My understanding of the process is that the Builder builds a database. iRule/OnControls calls both the design and the physical iPad "handsets" so there is often confusion. When you log in to the Builder you get the full design capability, drag-n-drop, Libraries, etc. When you log into the database to sync an iPad you are downloading the designed "handset" from the database server onto your physical "handset" and the Builder is not in play.
> 
> 
> I have never used either of the Google log-in methods. I use the customer name and password that I entered in the Builder and it still works just fine. We use it several times a week around the city, adding features to customers' iPads as they request them.
> 
> 
> 
> That's always free to test.


Thanks! I won`t pretend knowing a lot about this, but you need a google account to log in to iRule builder? Back when I got the iRule license I signed up for a google account that I only have used for iRule. I use this email-address and password for logging in to iRule builder, and in the app for syncing.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Gunnar said:


> Thanks! I won`t pretend knowing a lot about this, but you need a google account to log in to iRule builder? Back when I got the iRule license I signed up for a google account that I only have used for iRule. I use this email-address and password for logging in to iRule builder, and in the app for syncing.


No, as a custom installer I use my own name and pw to log in to the builder at [https://builder.oncontrols.com/manager.html]. I understand that there is a different address for individual users, something like [https://builder.iruleathome.com/iRule.html]. That is probably the one that wants Google authorization.

To sync the individual handsets you cannot use the "manager" account but use instead the name and pw you created for your handset. I had not heard that Google+ access had ended -- the relevant support page still recommends it.


----------



## HT Geek

Dan in St. Louis said:


> Google+ access had ended -- the relevant support page still recommends it.


Google+ was retired by Google on April 2, 2019.

Does OnControls (i.e. Kramer) ever update their websites, period? They're not exactly strong on customer service when it comes to consumers. I know I'm jaded on that topic, but I'm an iRule customer. Need I say more?


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

HT Geek said:


> Does OnControls (i.e. Kramer) ever update their websites, period? They're not exactly strong on customer service when it comes to consumers. I know I'm jaded on that topic, but I'm an iRule customer. Need I say more?


Kramer bought iRule mostly for its intellectual property. Kramer likes to sell BIG systems for multi-room environments like schools -- so big that the hub is an expensive dedicated computer. They are not really interested in small home installations that spend just a couple of thousand dollars at a time.

The best we can hope for in that direction is that enough people buy licenses to pay the server bills.


----------



## Gunnar

Success! Installed the latest iRule on a different pad, and it synced with no problem. There is no longer the Google+ login option. Also had success with latest iRule and the other 7" Tab II that I used before, but had to remove the custom Cyanogenmod ROM first, and reflash the original Samsung firmware.


----------



## Gunnar

Now I got some inspiration to debug my "red" gateway problem, as mentioned a few posts above. During eg. a movie I often get one or more red gateways. It can be different types of gateways. I have a JVC X30 projector that needs a "keep alive" signal to keep the network connection up. I send this signal before sending commands to the projector, but I`m not sure I do it everywhere neccessary. I`ve tried to debug my network, without discovering anything suspicious. Any suggestions what to look for is appreciated..


----------



## SJHT

Dan in St. Louis said:


> Kramer bought iRule mostly for its intellectual property. Kramer likes to sell BIG systems for multi-room environments like schools -- so big that the hub is an expensive dedicated computer. They are not really interested in small home installations that spend just a couple of thousand dollars at a time.
> 
> The best we can hope for in that direction is that enough people buy licenses to pay the server bills.


Their hubs for small application like home theaters utilizing Kramer Control is MUCH smaller than that. . They continue to grow in all markets including residential. However, this is likely their smallest market at this time (especially in the US)....

https://www.kramerav.com/us/product/sl-240c


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

SJHT said:


> Their hubs for small application like home theaters utilizing Kramer Control is MUCH smaller than that. . They continue to grow in all markets including residential. However, this is likely their smallest market at this time (especially in the US)....
> 
> https://www.kramerav.com/us/product/sl-240c


Yes, and it lists for $780.


----------



## SJHT

Dan in St. Louis said:


> Yes, and it lists for $780.


But it’s less than a couple thousand dollars per your comment. And that is the list price. Have you contacted them or a dealer to discuss? You suggest they are not really interested in small home applications, etc. Just wondered where you received that info. SJ

Edit: Realized you are probably talking about DIY folks which used iRule. Never mind....


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

SJHT said:


> But it’s less than a couple thousand dollars per your comment. And that is the list price. Have you contacted them or a dealer to discuss? You suggest they are not really interested in small home applications, etc. Just wondered where you received that info. SJ
> 
> Edit: Realized you are probably talking about DIY folks which used iRule. Never mind....


$785 is the discounted price -- used to be $975. And that's just too much for those of use who need only the IR emitter drivers, like a $95 iTach. And -- my "couple of thousand" included the support gear that surrounds the hub.

One of our biggest installations was in a huge penthouse apartment. It has 6 TVs, 2 cable boxes, 6 iPads, 3 multi-zone AVRs, a Roku, and a Blu-ray player; and enough HDMI matrix switches that any TV can watch either of the cable boxes, the Roku, or the Blu-ray. Global Cache iTaches worked just fine and no "smart hubs" were needed. Even the HDMI switches are seamlessly controlled by the On Control app on the iPads.

I formed my impression of what Kramer really prefers to do from their case studies like

https://www.kramerav.com/us/solutions/classroom_ed
https://www.kramerav.com/us/solutions/control_room
https://www.kramerav.com/us/solutions/business_and_corporate

and from browsing their hardware catalogs at https://www.kramerav.com/us/products.

I'm not disagreeing with their choice to go the high-priced route -- certainly there is more money in that market than there is in residential living rooms. I just wish they had not killed iRule in the process.


----------



## Gunnar

Gunnar said:


> Now I got some inspiration to debug my "red" gateway problem, as mentioned a few posts above. During eg. a movie I often get one or more red gateways. It can be different types of gateways. I have a JVC X30 projector that needs a "keep alive" signal to keep the network connection up. I send this signal before sending commands to the projector, but I`m not sure I do it everywhere neccessary. I`ve tried to debug my network, without discovering anything suspicious. Any suggestions what to look for is appreciated..


Seems that putting all PJREQ for maintaining the network connection with the JVC X30 in Entrances w/repeat took care of the problem with "red" gateways. I used to send PJREQ just before needing to communicate with the projector, eg. with PJREQ as part of macros when pressing buttons.


----------



## 24Changer

*Nest Stat issues*

Anyone using a NEST Thermostat in your iRule setup; having any issues? My NEST connection dropped off about a week ago, i believe it was after i updated the NEST app; current version is 5.42.0. At the time I was using iOS 9, iRule 4.7.3 when it happened, Updated to iOS13, no luck

Curious on what the census is


----------



## ArieS1204

I was going crazy after upgrading to Leia and wondering why iRule wasn't controlling Kodi anymore then I found a post about iRule not working with Leia.

I've created a new Device in the builder but I'm struggling creating new Network Commands.

Everything with Input is fine as I used an example I found to create commands like this:

*jsonrpc?request={"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Up", "id":1}*

But anything with Input.ExecuteAction 
Like Next Subtitle
*jsonrpc?request=%7B%22jsonrpc%22%3A%222.0%22%2C%22method%22%3A%22Input.ExecuteAction%22%2C%22params%22%3A%7B%22action%22%3A%22nextsubtitle%22%7D%2C%22id%22%3A1%7D*

Or Small Forward (30 sec)
*jsonrpc?request=%7B%22jsonrpc%22%3A%222.0%22%2C%22method%22%3A%22Player.Seek%22%2C%22params%22%3A%7B%22playerid%22%3A1%2C%22value%22%3A%22smallforward%22%7D%2C%22id%22%3A1%7D*

Etc...

I have no idea what the commands should be or even where to look to find examples...

Can you share some of the commands so I can use them as base to create the ones I need?
Or is there a tool online where I would enter the iRule commands and it would format them like:
*jsonrpc?request={"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.Up", "id":1}*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HT Geek

I recall experimenting with hybrid text/ASCII hex codes in the command data for Kodi device commands in iRule. My recollection is they didn't always work (if ever) and it was a big P.I.T.A. to get them in what I thought was the correct format (e.g. not accidentally forget a %22 somewhere or placing it in the wrong position). Bottom line is troubleshooting that type of command format is challenging and time consuming. Therefore, my first recommendation is to avoid that method (and use normal ASCII text method, as shown in examples below).

Kodi is very finicky when it comes to the Execute.Action command syntax. I recommend using the simplest possible command format to accomplish your goal. 

Let's take a "Page Up" command for example. You could do this:



Code:


jasonrpc?request={"jsonrpc": "2.0","method":"Input.ExecuteAction","params":{"action":"pageup"},"id": 0}

Or this:



Code:


jsonrpc?request={"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.PageUp", "id":0}


*Note there are no space characters!* The presence of spaces - which are obviously preferable for human readability - is (I believe) part of the problem many folks run into whose commands don't work properly. 

The problem with ExecuteAction is many of the commands get messy, like this:



Code:


jsonrpc?request={"jasonrpc":"2.0","method":"Player.GetItem","params":{"properties":["tvshowid"],"playerid":1},"id":"VideoGetItem"}


*FBOO: to accomplish what @ArieS1204 is talking about, you must first create a new device in iRule (call it "Kodi" or something like that). Each command must be entered as a Network Command.*


----------



## ArieS1204

HT Geek said:


> Kodi is very finicky when it comes to the Execute.Action command syntax. I recommend using the simplest possible command format to accomplish your goal.
> 
> Let's take a "Page Up" command for example. You could do this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jasonrpc?request={"jsonrpc": "2.0","method":"Input.ExecuteAction","params":{"action":"pageup"},"id": 0}
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jsonrpc?request={"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Input.PageUp", "id":0}
> 
> 
> *Note there are no space characters!* The presence of spaces - which are obviously preferable for human readability - is (I believe) part of the problem many folks run into whose commands don't work properly.
> 
> The problem with ExecuteAction is many of the commands get messy, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> jsonrpc?request={"jasonrpc":"2.0","method":"Player.GetItem","params":{"properties":["tvshowid"],"playerid":1},"id":"VideoGetItem"}


I can't even figure out how to make a Play/Pause command... Everything I try does not work. This is so frustrating


----------



## HT Geek

ArieS1204 said:


> I can't even figure out how to make a Play/Pause command... Everything I try does not work. This is so frustrating


Trust me, I understand! Both iRule (in particular) and Kodi can be frustrating to work with in terms of coding a user interface device to work with them seamlessly. I hope you'll keep at it though. It is worth the end result!

A problem you could be running into is how Kodi interprets the JSON commands with regards to say the music player versus the movie player. While us humans tend to think of Play/Pause for instance as "Play or Pause whatever is currently playing," Kodi wants the command to be explicit and reference a particular player.

Below, notice the "playerid" number changes. These commands also use another built-in JSON command (i.e. not INPUT or Input.Execute).

Play/Pause the video player:



Code:


jsonrpc?request={"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "Player.PlayPause", "params": { "playerid": 1 } , "id": 1}


Play/Pause the music player:



Code:


jsonrpc?request={"jsonrpc": "2.0", "method": "Player.PlayPause", "params": { "playerid": 0 } , "id": 1}


One more thing... make sure your "data" field in the network codes of the iRule device look like above. Do NOT insert http://.... etc. prefix in the code.


----------



## Manni01

Hi everyone,

Apologies if this has been answered but I couldn't find it in a search. It looks like support for AppleTV was broken with iOSTV 12, and I was wondering if it has been fixed and if the module works with the AppleTV 4K?

Otherwise is the AppleTV IR device working?

Just trying to figure out which one I should use to prepare for the arrival of my AppleTV 4K 64gb...

Thanks!


----------



## sonoftumble

Manni01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Apologies if this has been answered but I couldn't find it in a search. It looks like support for AppleTV was broken with iOSTV 12, and I was wondering if it has been fixed and if the module works with the AppleTV 4K?
> 
> Otherwise is the AppleTV IR device working?
> 
> Just trying to figure out which one I should use to prepare for the arrival of my AppleTV 4K 64gb...
> 
> Thanks!


The module is flakey. It will work for a while and then you will have to restart the ATV and re-pair. IR still works just fine. If you have an iOS device ( iPhone/iPad ) then the "REMOTE" app is the way to go.


----------



## Manni01

sonoftumble said:


> The module is flakey. It will work for a while and then you will have to restart the ATV and re-pair. IR still works just fine. If you have an iOS device ( iPhone/iPad ) then the "REMOTE" app is the way to go.


Thanks, in the end I decided to go for the Azamon TV Cube due to the 24p bug with the Apple TV, and the fact that a new model is on the way. I have IP2IR so I'll go IP with iRule if I end up with one at some point.


----------



## Manni01

Just to update the above in case anyone reads, I got the Amazon FireTV cube and it was far worse than the ATV: although it did handle 24.00p (and other refresh rates) correctly in the Amazon app, it only supported 60hz in Netflix (and all the other apps)!
So I sent it back and got the Apple TV 4K. 24.00p forced to 23.976 is better than all frame rates forced to 60hz...
IR works fine with iRule, but not having a dedicated command for power off and having to use a sequence of two buttons (one of which has no IR command) to do so is not ideal from a remote control point of view.
Still, the ATV is supported by my Denon universal remote and the Amazon FireTV isn't at all, so overall ATV wins unless you really need HDR10+.


----------



## IGO2XS

*Subscription Fee*

I have been absent from the forum for a while but I see iRule has stopped all support. I noticed that they charged me $99 twice for a total of $198 in January of 2020. I am wondering if any one else was charged twice.


----------



## Aareses

IGO2XS said:


> I have been absent from the forum for a while but I see iRule has stopped all support. I noticed that they charged me $99 twice for a total of $198 in January of 2020. I am wondering if any one else was charged twice.


I believe I was only charged $99 once when I first purchased iRule. Was there an annual subscription?


----------



## magicj1

Aareses said:


> I believe I was only charged $99 once when I first purchased iRule. Was there an annual subscription?



Same here. One off payment. Never heard of an annual subscription.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

magicj1 said:


> Same here. One off payment. Never heard of an annual subscription.


Correct. The licenses were purchased, not subscribed. That may be one reason the program is no longer supported, although the Kramer/On Controls servers are still operating.

We have about 30 of those licenses in the field for A/V clients and have never seen a renewal request. We did suggest to On Controls that we would pay an annual fee if they promised to keep the servers up. Never got a response.


----------



## Aareses

Dan in St. Louis said:


> Correct. The licenses were purchased, not subscribed. That may be one reason the program is no longer supported, although the Kramer/On Controls servers are still operating.
> 
> We have about 30 of those licenses in the field for A/V clients and have never seen a renewal request. We did suggest to On Controls that we would pay an annual fee if they promised to keep the servers up. Never got a response.


I would imagine many others would also pay an annual fee if On Controls were to keep the servers up. I would be one of them. Perhaps you can continue to reach out to On Controls and/or provide contact information for others of us here. I would also be happy to contact them. If enough of us contact them, it may make a difference.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Aareses said:


> I would also be happy to contact them. If enough of us contact them, it may make a difference.


http://oncontrols.com/contact/


----------



## bluer101

How can I make one button act like pressing 2 buttons at the same time?


----------



## SJHT

bluer101 said:


> How can I make one button act like pressing 2 buttons at the same time?


Turn the button into a macro? SJ


----------



## bluer101

SJHT said:


> Turn the button into a macro? SJ


I have already given it the 2 commands. But it gives one than the other in sequence. It needs to be push release for contact closure. I have the single contact working perfect but need 2 at the same time. This is for my screen masking. I can press both buttons but would like them combines.


----------



## bluer101

I figured it out. I had to make a global macros. Make one for the press and one for the release. Then add them to the button. So 4 commands, 2 macros and one button.


----------



## Manni01

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to get iRule to support my Shield Pro 2019. I have downloaded the Shield device in iRule, but as you know there is no IR support in the Shield 2019, so I plan to plug a FLIRC in the Shield Pro USB port to do this, using my IP2IR module with iRule to talk to it.

Has anyone done this already, and could give me some pointers regarding the best way to do this? Or maybe have a configuration file for the FLIRC?

I'm reasonably experienced with iRule, I've used it for years, but I've never used a FLIRC before, so it would be fantastic if anyone could help, or possibly link me to a relevant link in the thread (apologies, I haven't been able to read it entirely or find with a search). That would be a real time saver.

Many thanks!


----------



## Manni01

Well, just to say that it was very easy and took about 5 minutes to implement all the Shield 2019 features using the Shield device in iRule and the Shield Gen 2 template in the FLIRC app.

I simply implemented all the commands in iRule and used a USB extension to get the FLIRC to learn all the commands from the IR Blaster of the iRule IP2IR module.

I used numbers such as “1” or “2” for commands not in the iRule Shield device, such as volume up/down.

There are a couple of commands that didn’t work, such as the Netflix button (I used “3” for that one), or the round button, as the button on the remote doesn’t seem to do exactly the same thing.

I might try with the MS Remote to see if I can support more commands if needed, but for now I have all I need.


----------



## mpg7321

I have full control of my Shield using Eventghost. You can send IP commands to EG from iRule and then have those commands trigger EG events that then control the shield via ADB IP commands. ADB is commonly used for Android devices.


----------



## Manni01

mpg7321 said:


> I have full control of my Shield using Eventghost. You can send IP commands to EG from iRule and then have those commands trigger EG events that then control the shield via ADB IP commands. ADB is commonly used for Android devices.


Thanks, that's interesting, it's the way I control my HTPC with iRule (though I replace Event Ghost by MCE Controller as I find it more powerful).

I have in fact replaced the Shields commands with MCE commands for the Shield with the FLIRC because that allows me to also control it with my Denon Universal remote, using the same commands.

Would you have a link to the ADB IP Commands? I would be interested to look into this. I was also looking for the keyboard shortcuts equivalent of all the commands for the Shield, but I couldn't find them.


----------



## mpg7321

Manni01 said:


> Thanks, that's interesting, it's the way I control my HTPC with iRule (though I replace Event Ghost by MCE Controller as I find it more powerful).
> 
> I have in fact replaced the Shields commands with MCE commands for the Shield with the FLIRC because that allows me to also control it with my Denon Universal remote, using the same commands.
> 
> Would you have a link to the ADB IP Commands? I would be interested to look into this. I was also looking for the keyboard shortcuts equivalent of all the commands for the Shield, but I couldn't find them.



I don't have a link, but I can tell ou there are three parts to this. First DL and install the ADB EG plugin. I did find that it was a bit limited so modified the plugin file to add more commands. The hard part was finding some of the apps launch commands. Some are easy to find other are not. You also need a ADP app on the PC that EG uses to communicate between. Simple Google can help find some. I can share my Plugin file if you want.


----------



## mpg7321

Here is the Plugin code. You can create a Plugin easily or I can email it to you if you wish.



import eg

eg.RegisterPlugin(
name = "Nvidia Shield",
author = "No One",
version = "0.0.1",
kind = "other",
description = "Issues controller commands to a Nvidea Shield using ADB.")

import subprocess
global adbPath
global aftvString

class AFTVPlugin(eg.PluginBase):
def __init__(self):
self.AddAction(HOME)
self.AddAction(BACK)
self.AddAction(UP)
self.AddAction(DOWN)
self.AddAction(LEFT)
self.AddAction(RIGHT)
self.AddAction(SELECT)
self.AddAction(MENU)
self.AddAction(PlayPause)
self.AddAction(Stop)
self.AddAction(Next)
self.AddAction(PREVIOUS)
self.AddAction(FAST_FORWARD)
self.AddAction(REWIND)
self.AddAction(PAGE_UP)
self.AddAction(PAGE_DOWN)
self.AddAction(Start_Emby)
self.AddAction(Stop_Emby)
self.AddAction(Start_YouTube)
self.AddAction(Stop_YouTube)
self.AddAction(Start_KODI)
self.AddAction(Stop_KODI)
self.AddAction(Start_Google_Music)
self.AddAction(Stop_Google_Music)

def __start__(self, aftvString, adbPath):
self.adbPath=str(adbPath)
self.aftvString=str(aftvString)
subprocess.Popen([adbPath,'connect', aftvString],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

def __stop__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.adbPath,'disconnect',self.aftvString],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

def Configure(self, aftvString="",adbPath=""):
panel = eg.ConfigPanel()
aftvStringEdit=panel.TextCtrl(aftvString)
#adbPathEdit =panel.TextCtrl(adbPath)
adbPathEdit= MyFileBrowseButton(
panel,
buttonText = eg.text.General.browse,
fileMask = '*.exe')
panel.AddLine("Amazon FireTV IP : ",aftvStringEdit)
panel.AddLine("ADB Executable Location : ",adbPathEdit)
while panel.Affirmed():

panel.SetResult(aftvStringEdit.GetValue(), adbPathEdit.GetValue())

class Stop(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','86'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class Next(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','87'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class PREVIOUS(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','88'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class FAST_FORWARD(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','90'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class REWIND(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','89'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class PAGE_UP(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','92'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class PAGE_DOWN(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','93'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class MENU(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','1'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class PlayPause(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','85'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class HOME(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','3'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class BACK(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','4'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class UP(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','19'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class DOWN(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','20'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class LEFT(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','21'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class RIGHT(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','22'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class SELECT(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','input','keyevent','23'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class Start_Emby(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','monkey','-p','tv.emby.embyatv','-c','android.intent.category.LAUNCHER','1'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class Stop_Emby(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','am','force-stop','tv.emby.embyatv'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class Start_YouTube(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','monkey','-p','com.google.android.youtube.tv','-c','android.intent.category.LAUNCHER','1'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class Stop_YouTube(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','am','force-stop','com.google.android.youtube.tv'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class Start_KODI(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','monkey','-p','org.xbmc.kodi','-c','android.intent.category.LAUNCHER','1'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class Stop_KODI(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','am','force-stop','org.xbmc.kodi'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class Start_Google_Music(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','am','start','-n','com.google.android.music/.tv.HomeActivity'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class Stop_Google_Music(eg.ActionBase):
def __call__(self):
subprocess.Popen([self.plugin.adbPath,'shell','am','force-stop','com.google.android.music'],shell=True,creationflags=subprocess.SW_HIDE)

class MyFileBrowseButton(eg.FileBrowseButton):
def GetTextCtrl(self):
return self.textControl


----------



## Manni01

Thanks a lot, for now I’m good with the FLIRC but I’ve made a note of your commands for future reference. I thought there was an evenghost on the Shield, I don’t want to use a PC as a bridge at thus stage. FLIRC works great with iRule (IP2IR) and it’s very easy to setup. The advantage, besides not needing a PC as a bridge, is that I can also control the Shield with my universal Denon remote, using the same commands.

The Shield should really have IP Control (and a preset in the Denon remote).


----------



## JohnLew

Has anyone put in a recent Sony model and set up the IP Control in iRule? 

I just replaced a bedroom TV with a X750H model and I'm having a tough time getting it swapped out in iRule. Doesn't seem to want to take the commands like my other, older Sony panels. I have turned on IP Control in the menu and have correct IP addressing, etc.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

JohnLew said:


> Has anyone put in a recent Sony model and set up the IP Control in iRule?
> 
> I just replaced a bedroom TV with a X750H model and I'm having a tough time getting it swapped out in iRule. Doesn't seem to want to take the commands like my other, older Sony panels. I have turned on IP Control in the menu and have correct IP addressing, etc.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


I see in the Devices Library that there are 4 command sets available for Sony TV IP control. Unfortunately the newest is named 2016, but you might try the others. I did see a note about registering the handset: 

_"2015 Models (Set Simple IP Control to On. Each handset running iRule will have to be registered with TV using "Video & TV SideView" app from Sony)"_


----------



## sonoftumble

JohnLew said:


> Has anyone put in a recent Sony model and set up the IP Control in iRule?
> 
> I just replaced a bedroom TV with a X750H model and I'm having a tough time getting it swapped out in iRule. Doesn't seem to want to take the commands like my other, older Sony panels. I have turned on IP Control in the menu and have correct IP addressing, etc.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


The drivers in the library are outdated and probably will not work - especially if those drivers use Port 80. The best approach is to build your own driver and use Port 20060. You can use an existing IP driver for just about any device and then build out your own Network Codes and make sure to use TCP port 20060 when you setup the gateway assignment.

Below is an example of Power On and Off. But there are several other commands available including discrete volume level commands. Make sure to turn on "Simple IP Control" on the TV. Notice that the commands start with an "*" and end with a "\x0A" (Line Feed). 

Power On: *SCPOWR0000000000000001\x0A
Power Off: *SCPOWR0000000000000000\x0A

Request Response/Feedbacks:
Power On: *SAPOWR0000000000000001\x0A
Power Off: *SAPOWR0000000000000000\x0A

Command List
https://pro-bravia.sony.net/develop/integrate/ssip/command-definitions/

Good Luck! 

EDIT: Using this approach you will not need to register/authorize your handset with the TV.


----------



## JohnLew

sonoftumble said:


> The drivers in the library are outdated and probably will not work - especially if those drivers use Port 80. The best approach is to build your own driver and use Port 20060. You can use an existing IP driver for just about any device and then build out your own Network Codes and make sure to use TCP port 20060 when you setup the gateway assignment.
> 
> Below is an example of Power On and Off. But there are several other commands available including discrete volume level commands. Make sure to turn on "Simple IP Control" on the TV. Notice that the commands start with an "*" and end with a "\x0A" (Line Feed).
> 
> Power On: *SCPOWR0000000000000001\x0A
> Power Off: *SCPOWR0000000000000000\x0A
> 
> Request Response/Feedbacks:
> Power On: *SAPOWR0000000000000001\x0A
> Power Off: *SAPOWR0000000000000000\x0A
> 
> Command List
> https://pro-bravia.sony.net/develop/integrate/ssip/command-definitions/
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> EDIT: Using this approach you will not need to register/authorize your handset with the TV.


Fantastic, thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## JohnLew

sonoftumble said:


> The drivers in the library are outdated and probably will not work - especially if those drivers use Port 80. The best approach is to build your own driver and use Port 20060. You can use an existing IP driver for just about any device and then build out your own Network Codes and make sure to use TCP port 20060 when you setup the gateway assignment.
> 
> Below is an example of Power On and Off. But there are several other commands available including discrete volume level commands. Make sure to turn on "Simple IP Control" on the TV. Notice that the commands start with an "*" and end with a "\x0A" (Line Feed).
> 
> Power On: *SCPOWR0000000000000001\x0A
> Power Off: *SCPOWR0000000000000000\x0A
> 
> Request Response/Feedbacks:
> Power On: *SAPOWR0000000000000001\x0A
> Power Off: *SAPOWR0000000000000000\x0A
> 
> Command List
> https://pro-bravia.sony.net/develop/integrate/ssip/command-definitions/
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> EDIT: Using this approach you will not need to register/authorize your handset with the TV.


Interestingly, I think I have the command list down but I can't get iRule to connect to the display. I've confirmed that IP Control is on (seems to no longer be referred to as Simple IP Control in this model) and I've set Authentication to None. When I set up a Network Gateway using the IP and Port 20060 I get a red indicator in the iRule device connection list... no joy.

I've tested the controls using the Sony Display Control HTML application so I know it can receive them.

Any ideas?


----------



## sonoftumble

JohnLew said:


> Interestingly, I think I have the command list down but I can't get iRule to connect to the display. I've confirmed that IP Control is on (seems to no longer be referred to as Simple IP Control in this model) and I've set Authentication to None. When I set up a Network Gateway using the IP and Port 20060 I get a red indicator in the iRule device connection list... no joy.
> 
> I've tested the controls using the Sony Display Control HTML application so I know it can receive them.
> 
> Any ideas?


Most likely your model doesn't support that "backdoor" port and API. Bummer. It it doesn't have "Simple IP Control" as an option it most likely does not support it. I know that it works on 900 models. Just set up an On Controls remote for an XBR 950 - works great. I would suggest trying the different drivers in the library which use Port 80. :frown:


----------



## JohnLew

sonoftumble said:


> Most likely your model doesn't support that "backdoor" port and API. Bummer. It it doesn't have "Simple IP Control" as an option it most likely does not support it. I know that it works on 900 models. Just set up an On Controls remote for an XBR 950 - works great. I would suggest trying the different drivers in the library which use Port 80. :frown:


Sorry, I didn't clarify. I think it's just a terminology change. In the menu is has a section that allows you to turn on "IP Control", it just doesn't call it "Simple IP Control" in the menu. The rest is the same - still asks you to set an authentication method (on this model there are two options - None or Pre-Shared Key) and you can dictate the PSK.

Sony has a HTML application that you can download to test and control. It works just fine using that although I do believe that is using the REST API structure, not Simple IP.


----------



## JohnLew

Also, just to be sure, I downloaded an app from the iOS App Store, plugged it in the IP of the panel and it works. So definitely not locked out, I just have to have something incorrect.

Not sure what this means - when I use Port 20060 on the Network Gateway in iRule, I get red lights in the connection list. When I use any other Port (80, 8080, etc. - anything else I've tried), I get green in the connection list but, obviously, it does not actually work. It almost seems like I'm getting an active rejection on Port 20060, which doesn't make sense.


----------



## dkuster

I apologize if this has been asked before. I searched but did not find an answer.

I have iRule running on my old Nexus 7. I want to upgrade to a newer 10" screen tablet with 2560x1600 resolution.

In the builder app, is there an easy way to take an existing handset layout/screen design and "copy" it over onto a new, higher screen resolution handset?

The only thing I could see was starting from scratch. I don't want to manually enter the devices, design the screens, and enter the codes again if I don't have to...

Thanks!


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Many portable devices will upscale existing apps to fit a higher-res screen.


----------



## dkuster

Hmm, I suppose that's one option. The nexus is 1280x800 and the Samsung I'm looking at is 2560x1600. So both are 16x10 aspect ratio. The Samsung just has double the pixels in both dimensions.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dkuster

My Galaxy Tab S6 does not upscale my lower resolution handset design correctly 

I haven't been able to find a way to change the handset (screen resolution) in the builder without starting completely from scratch. I guess I'm going to have to do that...




dkuster said:


> Hmm, I suppose that's one option. The nexus is 1280x800 and the Samsung I'm looking at is 2560x1600. So both are 16x10 aspect ratio. The Samsung just has double the pixels in both dimensions.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


----------



## petercw2

I bit of a desparate shot here: I've been running iRule for years, and still have it running on an original iPad. I've had to update to the newer 2245 Insteon hub (for lighting control), but it appears there's a hack or workaround to get it to pass commands from iRule since it doesn't do that natively? I saw a post in this thread from Mark who suggested something about using "smartlinc" commands and modifying them, but I couldn't find that in the library and was a bit confused by the modification aspect... can anyone help or have gone thru this themselves? Thanks in advance


----------



## heffneil

I am running an old ipad - original I think. Anyway I can't download updates from the gateway because of the auth scheme. So now I have to install the irule legacy app but its the old app store and its my wife's app store account with 2fa enabled. It is a nightmare. I just wanted to raise my blinds! Nightmare - gotta love technology especially stuff the plug is pulled on.


----------



## petercw2

heffneil said:


> I am running an old ipad - original I think. Anyway I can't download updates from the gateway because of the auth scheme. So now I have to install the irule legacy app but its the old app store and its my wife's app store account with 2fa enabled. It is a nightmare. I just wanted to raise my blinds! Nightmare - gotta love technology especially stuff the plug is pulled on.


ah... I wonder if this is why my original iPad cannot connect to my JVC projector any longer, but it does via my current iPhone 11. this was a different issue that had puzzled me a while ago and just gae up, but never considered it had anything to do with what you've referenced. interesting...


----------



## heffneil

Right the problem is replacing devices you have to download updates from their "service" and in order to do that you need the new retro app - which is difficult to install on an original iPad. I still haven't figured it out myself. Whats the replacement for all this stuff? OpenHAB, HomeSeer?


----------



## smoothtlk

heffneil said:


> Right the problem is replacing devices you have to download updates from their "service" and in order to do that you need the new retro app - which is difficult to install on an original iPad. I still haven't figured it out myself. Whats the replacement for all this stuff? OpenHAB, HomeSeer?


There are different architectures. iRule is the "cheapest" as the user interface device (the "iPad") is also responsible for processing commands. The disadvantage is it really cannot practically do "automation" because the iPad isn't chained down to the network, power, always on, etc. It's more potentially powerful than a standard handheld remote control, but it's certainly not a full automation controller. As the iPad is replaced, the system has to be reloaded (and....the cloud server has to allow that - if it requires a cloud server like iRule / onControl does).

Next is cloud based that requires an Internet service to process commands. IFTTT and Google and Nest etc ensure their products are cloud based as that is how they tap into the anticipated ongoing revenue and data grabbing that keeps them big companies.

All "serious" automation systems are located in the home / building they serve so their services are always available, even when the Internet glitches. They are the most comprehensive device support, capable rules engines, more elaborate user interfaces. Support optional cloud services like Voice Recognition. The systems you cite OpenHab, Homeseer and others like our myServer, HomeAssistant, and others are far more powerful than the above. These are all DIY. myServer is also available from dealers. We can also custom configure the system for the DIY'r.

Similar home based architecture are all of the dealer only systems like Control4, Savant, Crestron, Elan etc. Control4 an now Crestron Home require a dealer but the homeowner can do most of the setup functions a dealer traditionally would do.

If you are coming off of iRule, look at the DIY home based systems as the logical advancement.


----------



## petercw2

smoothtlk said:


> If you are coming off of iRule, look at the DIY home based systems as the logical advancement.


 - sorry, I built my iRule pages years ago and largely just used it and forgot about it with little to no need to update. So, I've been out of the loop and would much appreciate pointing me in the direction of these aforementioned "DIY home based systems". thanks!


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Does anyone have information about compatibility between iPadOS14 and the On Controls app? Thanks!


----------



## smoothtlk

myServer 5 (6 hasn't been released yet) Featured
Homeseer Smart Home Systems For Every Need & Budget | HomeSeer
Home Assistant Home Assistant
Domitcz Domoticz
OpenHab openHAB
Vera Shop Online for Home Automation | Vera Smart Controllers
HAL HAL | Home Automated Living
CQC http://www.charmedquark.com/


----------



## petercw2

smoothtlk said:


> myServer 5 (6 hasn't been released yet) Featured
> Homeseer Smart Home Systems For Every Need & Budget | HomeSeer
> Home Assistant Home Assistant
> Domitcz Domoticz
> OpenHab openHAB
> Vera Shop Online for Home Automation | Vera Smart Controllers
> HAL HAL | Home Automated Living
> CQC http://www.charmedquark.com/


thanks.. these all appear to be larger scale HA systems and not media room specific. will take a look.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Dan in St. Louis said:


> Does anyone have information about compatibility between iPadOS14 and the On Controls app? Thanks!


Bump


----------



## smoothtlk

petercw2 said:


> thanks.. these all appear to be larger scale HA systems and not media room specific. will take a look.


If you are looking for media control, then the list shortens.
The best out of those is our myServer application. Highest concentration on media and content AND automation.
Yes, they can do whole house, but also just the media room. The key is you don't need to replace the system when you want to grow.


----------



## Jack D

Hello,
Well it’s been years since I’ve tried to do any re-configuration of my iRule setups. I knew they had stopped supporting for consumers but all still worked and I could still make adjustments to my configurations on the iRule builder. I now need to do some changes and I logged into to the builder as usual. It didn’t recognize that I had purchased a license so I couldn’t access my configurations. There is an option to purchase a license but: 

1. Did that invalidate old licenses at some point? 2. 

If I purchased a new license is builder still function and would I be able to access all my configurations? Is there even a company anymore? Don’t even know who to ask.

As a result of these uncertainties, I’m thinking of finally biting the bullet and switching to something else. I don’t care much about automation. I just want to be able to run my home theater and other set ups via iPad and still be able to use the Global Cache equipment (eg IP2SL). Any suggestions on a good platform to move to that would minimize transfer costs?

Thanks for any thoughts and help.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

As I recall, paying for a license does not create a handset. It just adds credit for the cost to your account. Then you apply that credit to purchase permission to create a new client or add features to an existing one. Are you sure that you logged into the builder with the exact existing account name?

There are two paths into the builder: one for a specified client, and another for an installer who may have many clients. For On Controls they are:

Individual access <https://builder.oncontrols.com/login.html>

Manager access <https://builder.oncontrols.com/manager.html>

I don't use the iRule builder, but the On Controls builder is still up and running. Once inside the builder the handsets created by iRule or On Controls are completely interchangeable.


----------



## Jack D

Dan in St. Louis said:


> As I recall, paying for a license does not create a handset. It just adds credit for the cost to your account. Then you apply that credit to purchase permission to create a new client or add features to an existing one. Are you sure that you logged into the builder with the exact existing account name?
> 
> There are two paths into the builder: one for a specified client, and another for an installer who may have many clients. For On Controls they are:
> 
> Individual access <https://builder.oncontrols.com/login.html>
> 
> Manager access <https://builder.oncontrols.com/manager.html>
> 
> I don't use the iRule builder, but the On Controls builder is still up and running. Once inside the builder the handsets created by iRule or On Controls are completely interchangeable.


1. Is On Controls the new company that purchased and then dumped iRule? How else can you access your handsets created in iRule with OnControls. iRule handsets are (or used to be) stored in the cloud in your iRule buidler account
2. I logged into the iRule builder as i always do with the same credentials but immediately it goes to a dialog box that offers buying either the basic or advance iRule licenses. It does not go to the handsets I had created years ago. I had purchased the advanced license years ago. I thought it was lifetime. So I am reluctant to purchase another license when: a. I already purchased one; b. I am not sure even if I purchase a license if I will be able to access my previously created handsets; and c. if it is some sort of scam since iRule may no longer exist. Even if purchasing a license gets me back into iRule builder if I can't access my old handsets then I might as well start from scratch with a current program (such as Dempad).


----------



## Jack D

Jack D said:


> 1. Is On Controls the new company that purchased and then dumped iRule? How else can you access your handsets created in iRule with OnControls. iRule handsets are (or used to be) stored in the cloud in your iRule buidler account
> 2. I logged into the iRule builder as i always do with the same credentials but immediately it goes to a dialog box that offers buying either the basic or advance iRule licenses. It does not go to the handsets I had created years ago. I had purchased the advanced license years ago. I thought it was lifetime. So I am reluctant to purchase another license when: a. I already purchased one; b. I am not sure even if I purchase a license if I will be able to access my previously created handsets; and c. if it is some sort of scam since iRule may no longer exist. Even if purchasing a license gets me back into iRule builder if I can't access my old handsets then I might as well start from scratch with a current program (such as Dempad).


Yikes. Turns out I'm an idiot!  I logged into iRule Builder with a different email. Finally remembered the correct login and, yes, my handsets are still there! Sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Jack D said:


> Yikes. Turns out I'm an idiot!  I logged into iRule Builder with a different email. Finally remembered the correct login and, yes, my handsets are still there! Sorry for wasting your time.


No waste! It encouraged me to do into my archives and make sure I had saved the URLs for both.

BTW, it doesn't matter which Builder is used, the handsets are identical. I use the On Controls Builder for all of our 30+ clients, even those built before iRule was bought by On Controls (Kramer). But unless you bought a license from On Controls your authorization may not allow you to log in to that Builder.


----------



## Jack D

Dan in St. Louis said:


> No waste! It encouraged me to do into my archives and make sure I had saved the URLs for both.
> 
> BTW, it doesn't matter which Builder is used, the handsets are identical. I use the On Controls Builder for all of our 30+ clients, even those built before iRule was bought by On Controls (Kramer). But unless you bought a license from On Controls your authorization may not allow you to log in to that Builder.


So is there any advantage to paying for On Control? Is the builder better than iRule? Is it expensive? Are they doing updates to the builder? Thanks.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Announcement | On Controls says a lot: no more vendor support or updates (which is why you are here), licenses only available to dealers ( I am one), and no new dealers. We currently sell the Room Builder license for $150 and the System Builder license for $300.


----------



## Jack D

Dan in St. Louis said:


> Announcement | On Controls says a lot: no more vendor support or updates (which is why you are here), licenses only available to dealers ( I am one), and no new dealers. We currently sell the Room Builder license for $150 and the System Builder license for $300.
> 
> View attachment 3067407
> View attachment 3067407


OK. So it‘s a no go. I don’t really get it. No new dealers? Anyway, I think I will have to consider moving to a different platform. No support, no further development, and no guarantee that they will not cut off individual users. Thanks.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

We have decided to not push our clients into moving until there is an actual need, such as "new system" AND "servers disabled." Until then, existing systems continue to function as usual; and even if the servers go down clients can still swap hardware from the same manufacturer since the commands will be the same.


----------



## smoothtlk

Dan in St. Louis said:


> We have decided to not push our clients into moving until there is an actual need, such as "new system" AND "servers disabled." Until then, existing systems continue to function as usual; and even if the servers go down clients can still swap hardware from the same manufacturer since the commands will be the same.


but then you will have X jobs to migrate ASAP. We are getting regular call now to swap systems over. Just got a call today from an integrator on a very large commercial job with lots of video walls / conf rooms etc that were done two years ago using OnControl. Now they want to expand with new building projects so it's time to get on supported tech.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

smoothtlk said:


> but then you will have X jobs to migrate ASAP.


No, it is highly unlikely that a large number of clients would decide to buy new other=brand TVs, or change cable providers for example, at the same time. We have clients whose handsets have not been touched for years simply because they have bought no incompatible equipment.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Is anyone here using IR commands to control a Sony Bravia TV? Which Device (command set) works? We are having trouble getting it to Power Off. Thanks!


----------



## mickelin

The iRule user guide (pdf) is no longer available from getirule.com. Does anyone have a copy by chance?


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

*https://preview.tinyurl.com/y9faowka*


----------



## mickelin

Brilliant Dan, you are the best! Just started building a new handset five years later and realized I’m a little rusty. Amazed to see all my old stuff was still there, once I figured out how to log in. Thanks, I really appreciate it!


----------



## shepP

So what is the general consensus on the app the home user should use instead of iRule?


----------



## DougUSMC

shepP said:


> So what is the general consensus on the app the home user should use instead of iRule?


AFAIK, there isn't one. The death of iRule has left a gaping hole in our hearts (and HTs).


----------



## shepP

DougUSMC said:


> AFAIK, there isn't one. The death of iRule has left a gaping hole in our hearts (and HTs).


It really is a shame as it has been a great program that has served me well. The only names I've heard pop up are Roomie and DemoPad. I guess at some point I will need to look into them.

My biggest hurdle limping along with iRule is that all the documentation appears to be no longer online. I would like to try stuff like feedback and other more advanced functions but I can't find any documentation anymore on how to do it.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

shepP said:


> I would like to try stuff like feedback and other more advanced functions but I can't find any documentation anymore on how to do it.


Just drag the Feedback from the Library and drop it where you want it to appear in the Builder window. Then customize it from the edit window, lower left.


----------



## shepP

Thanks for the suggestion. I'm trying to create feedback for a device not currently in the database. I don't really understand what information needs to be put into the edit window based on the research I've done.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

shepP said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I'm trying to create feedback for a device not currently in the database. I don't really understand what information needs to be put into the edit window based on the research I've done.


Often it is easier to copy an existing Feedback and edit it to show the data you want. Here's an example that shows typical data for displaying the volume setting.


----------



## shepP

Thanks. But how do I interface that with the HTP-1? Don't I need to query the HTP-1 somehow for the value of the volume? Or is feedback only a one way street where it accepts something that is sent from the HTP-1?


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Feedbacks can either be sent by a device in response to a query, or (as is the case of many Denon AVR feedbacks) will be sent from the AVR if the value changes (like volume, surround mode, etc.). Each feedback will begin with a prefix that your handset will process according to the rules that you define.


----------



## mickelin

Lately, I have been unable to sign in to iRule in the app. Getting Google authorization error 401: Deleted Client. The OAuth client has been deleted. Anyone have any idea what this is about? The legacy login doesn’t work either.


----------



## Jack D

mickelin said:


> Lately, I have been unable to sign in to iRule in the app. Getting Google authorization error 401: Deleted Client. The OAuth client has been deleted. Anyone have any idea what this is about? The legacy login doesn’t work either.


Not sure but I have been able to get into my handsets as recently as last week. I log in using a gmail account.


----------



## Jack D

Jack D said:


> Not sure but I have been able to get into my handsets as recently as last week. I log in using a gmail account.


You are referring to iRule builder, right?


----------



## HT Geek

mickelin said:


> Lately, I have been unable to sign in to iRule in the app. Getting Google authorization error 401: Deleted Client. The OAuth client has been deleted. Anyone have any idea what this is about? The legacy login doesn’t work either.


FYI: I just logged in last night to iRule Builder via my linked Google account.


----------



## jjwinterberg

mickelin said:


> Lately, I have been unable to sign in to iRule in the app. Getting Google authorization error 401: Deleted Client. The OAuth client has been deleted. Anyone have any idea what this is about? The legacy login doesn’t work either.


I have the exact same error.

It occurs when I try and synch my handsets with the builder. I am able to logon to the builder website through the Google authentication. It is effecting all of my devices.

I can't use the legacy login either but I recall that the legacy login was disabled a while back.


----------



## Jack D

jjwinterberg said:


> I have the exact same error.
> 
> It occurs when I try and synch my handsets with the builder. I am able to logon to the builder website through the Google authentication. It is effecting all of my devices.
> 
> I can't use the legacy login either but I recall that the legacy login was disabled a while back.


Yes I confirm the same problem. I can login to iRule Builder and seem to have full access to my layouts, devices, etc. When I try to sync my ipads, however, I get the 401 error message. I am also not able to use the legacy login. Yikes.


----------



## 24Changer

Jack D said:


> Yes I confirm the same problem. I can login to iRule Builder and seem to have full access to my layouts, devices, etc. When I try to sync my ipads, however, I get the 401 error message. I am also not able to use the legacy login. Yikes.


Same here


----------



## jjwinterberg

I think this error is from the Google cloud service. I sure hope that this isn't the end.........


----------



## Jack D

jjwinterberg said:


> I think this error is from the Google cloud service. I sure hope that this isn't the end.........


Yes. I suppose there is no way to back up the layouts in the event that we have to move to another platform.


----------



## Jack D

I’ve been trying to register for the DemoPad forum but with no luck. Keep getting error messages and no response from the forum administrators. Not sure that is much encouragement to switch to that platform. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## jjwinterberg

Jack D said:


> Yes. I suppose there is no way to back up the layouts in the event that we have to move to another platform.


You can still backup your handsets from the builder. I don't know how much good that is going to do if they can't be synched but it is something


----------



## Jack D

jjwinterberg said:


> You can still backup your handsets from the builder. I don't know how much good that is going to do if they can't be synched but it is something


Where do they back up to? What format are they in?


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.
I am getting an Authorization Erro (Error 401: deleted client - The OAuth client was deleted) using the IRule App. Anyone else having this problem or have any clue how to fix it?


----------



## jjwinterberg

[email protected] said:


> Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.
> I am getting an Authorization Erro (Error 401: deleted client - The OAuth client was deleted) using the IRule App. Anyone else having this problem or have any clue how to fix it?


See the posts above. I have not heard of a solution.


----------



## jjwinterberg

Jack D said:


> Where do they back up to? What format are they in?


The file is an iRule specific backup/restore file. It is downloaded from the builder website and you can store it wherever you wish.


----------



## mickelin

I fear they are no longer paying for the Google authentication service and Google has deleted the iRule service. That would be the definitive end of iRule. The backup files are of no use since they can’t be imported into the app, so access to the builder is not enough. Hopefully there are some professional installers on this forum, still using iRule, with contacts at Kramer who can help address the situation.


----------



## bluer101

They are still selling irule just without support. Can’t sell something that does not work. Maybe a certificate or contract was up in the beginning of 2021 and needs to be renewed.

I just sent an email to, [email protected]. That email is provided on the iRule builder login page. Sent them screen shots and such.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

I just logged in to both [builder.iruleathome.com] using my Google account, and [builder.oncontrols.com] using my non-Google account, and both loaded just fine.


----------



## mickelin

Dan in St. Louis said:


> I just logged in to both [builder.iruleathome.com] using my Google account, and [builder.oncontrols.com] using my non-Google account, and both loaded just fine.


The problem is not to log in to the builder, that works fine. The problem occurs when you try to sync from the device. The ios app is not able to authenticate through Google and thus it is not possible to sync. Is anyone using the Android app? Does it have the same issue?


----------



## eatenbacktolife

Interesting, you can still buy iRule licenses. Some of the original messaging on their site no longer mentions shutting down the servers in 2021 either. 

Anyone know when that changed? I have like 100+ clients still on OnControls/iRule and I've always had some dread in the back of my mind having to pull some programming details from those projects for future reference.


----------



## magicj1

mickelin said:


> The problem is not to log in to the builder, that works fine. The problem occurs when you try to sync from the device. The ios app is not able to authenticate through Google and thus it is not possible to sync. Is anyone using the Android app? Does it have the same issue?


I've never used the Android app before. But I've just loaded the app onto my phone. No joy with this either I'm afraid. Most have only stopped working recently, I was only using it, roughly, a week a go.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

I just tried synching the handset for one of my On Controls clients and it authorized and loaded just fine.


----------



## mickelin

Dan in St. Louis said:


> I just tried synching the handset for one of my On Controls clients and it authorized and loaded just fine.


That is encouraging! Do you also have iRule clients you could check?


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

mickelin said:


> That is encouraging! Do you also have iRule clients you could check?


About half of our clients were initially iRule. I have never found any difference between them and newer On Controls clients. When I open a handset for maintenance I use the OC Builder and they are indistinguishable.

In fact, we upgrade each house to On Controls when we visit it for maintenance because the OC app is more up-to-date. The only difference is the icon image and the users get used to that in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Chris Hansen

I'm using iRule (not On Controls) with the iRule app on my iPad mini. I'm getting the same issues others have when trying to sync the iRule app with the iRule builder. Has anyone found a solution to get iRule app synching again? If not, what platform is the best to head to for replacing iRule? I'm using an iPad mini in conjunction with a Global Cache iTach for a combination of IP and IR control for primarily 2 devices - Panasonic TV and Apple TV


----------



## magicj1

Chris Hansen said:


> I'm using iRule (not On Controls) with the iRule app on my iPad mini. I'm getting the same issues others have when trying to sync the iRule app with the iRule builder. Has anyone found a solution to get iRule app synching again? If not, what platform is the best to head to for replacing iRule? I'm using an iPad mini in conjunction with a Global Cache iTach for a combination of IP and IR control for primarily 2 devices - Panasonic TV and Apple TV


I started migrating to 'Home remote' last year in anticipation of this happening. I found it a steeper learning curve than iRule, but there are some 'how to' guides on YouTube that help.


----------



## mickelin

Dan in St. Louis said:


> About half of our clients were initially iRule. I have never found any difference between them and newer On Controls clients. When I open a handset for maintenance I use the OC Builder and they are indistinguishable.
> 
> In fact, we upgrade each house to On Controls when we visit it for maintenance because the OC app is more up-to-date. The only difference is the icon image and the users get used to that in about 10 minutes.


Seems the On Controls builder/app requires a separate login/license from the iRule builder. Also, only targeted to professional installers, so unlikely to be a solution for the personal iRule user (me) 😢


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

There are two access routes.

Managers: <https://builder.oncontrols.com/manager.html>

Individuals: <https://builder.oncontrols.com/login.html>


----------



## bluer101

I wrote an email to Kramer and below was their response.


“There are currently no available resources to fix this issue. Our control support team has not been able to locate the issue, therefore it has not been resolved. If iOS users try to sign in to the iRule application using the Google login method, it will immediately fail and there is no workaround. However, Android users should still be able to login in based on our testing.

Additionally, On Controls customers should be fine since they are using a different login method. The legacy login method, which will not work with any DIY customer, still works.

Let us know if there’s anything else we can do for you.“


----------



## bluer101

New response.


“The iOS issue is being worked on, but unfortunately there is not presently a solution to resolve the problem.”


----------



## HockeyDave

Is anyone currently using an Android tablet for their remote and are you able to confirm that you are not experiencing the authentication issue that IOS users are? The Kramer response said that in their testing, Android was not affected however there was one report that someone tried installing the app on their phone and it didn’t work. I was considering picking up an inexpensive android tablet since I need to majorly update my remote after multiple component replacements of neglect.

thanks
Dave


----------



## mickelin

HockeyDave said:


> Is anyone currently using an Android tablet for their remote and are you able to confirm that you are not experiencing the authentication issue that IOS users are? The Kramer response said that in their testing, Android was not affected however there was one report that someone tried installing the app on their phone and it didn’t work. I was considering picking up an inexpensive android tablet since I need to majorly update my remote after multiple component replacements of neglect.
> 
> thanks
> Dave


I think I have an old Samsung Galaxy Tab somewhere, will give it a go. Great to hear that Kramer are acknowledging the problem and are working on it.


----------



## HockeyDave

mickelin said:


> I think I have an old Samsung Galaxy Tab somewhere, will give it a go. Great to hear that Kramer are acknowledging the problem and are working on it.


Thanks for the offer, patience has never been one of my strong suits. This morning I got an old Amazon Fire HDX from a friend and that failed the sync with a different error which I believe is caused by something Amazon has restricted in relation to using Google Authentication within an app. So this afternoon I picked up a Lenovo Tab M10 Android tablet. I was able to create a new Android device in the builder and I was able to successfully sync that to the Lenovo Android tablet without issues. This tablet came with Android 10 if that matters to anyone. So from what I have tried today, yes, Android tablets are not experiencing the authorization issues that my IPad is (just as Kramer support noted). Hopefully Kramer will get the IOS authentication back working because I still prefer that old iPad over this new Android tablet.

Dave


----------



## mmtech212

iRule /OnControls team (Itai Ben Gal) please let us know what is going on? You guys still selling licenses and hardware, I hope this is just a glitch and you guys are working on fixing it... We appreciate if you update us here since the http://getsatisfaction.com/irule forum is also down (error 503). Thank you, nova*

**update, I was able to add another handset (not ideal) to my OnControls account and i was able to sign in the "Legacy" way... it's a workaround for now but i hope they can fix the regular Google login as I want the client accounts (iRule) to be separated from each other...


----------



## mickelin

I have sent emails to all support addresses I have found for iRule, OnControls and Kramer, but they have all bounced. Does anyone have an email address that actually is monitored? If so, let’s show them how many of us are concerned by this issue.


----------



## mmtech212

iOS Google login back


----------



## jacket_fan

After reading the previous posts I have a similar but unique situation. I can update a very old iPad, but not a newer iPhone. I use the iPad in the home theater and iPhone for the rest of the house. Seems like one of the ios updates in the past 6 months killed iRule on the iPhone. Since the old iPad does not get ios updates, it remained functional.

I have enjoyed the ability of iRule to control the home entertainment in the house. And the customization. Enjoyed the challenge of programming. That shine has worn off and I am likely to capitulate to harmony for the home theater and household control.


----------



## jacket_fan

From another thread, it appears Logitech is dumping Harmony. Maybe I need a plan C.


----------



## smoothtlk

jacket_fan said:


> From another thread, it appears Logitech is dumping Harmony. Maybe I need a plan C.


No proof of Harmony demise. Just reaction to product unavailability. Which of course there is a Covid fueled chip shortage, but who's counting.
However iRule is certainly dieing (dead). So you would need Plan B. I am surprised how many folks continue to invest time and effort into iRule knowing it's dead.


----------



## mmtech212

Hey Everyone,

iOS working YAY!


----------



## bluer101

mmtech212 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just got an email back from Scott Jaschuk from iRule... (copy paste below)
> 
> Maybe everyone who has this problem should email Scott Jaschuk (e-mail: [email protected] ) and Tim Dieffenbaugher (e-mail: [email protected]) and let them know how badly we need them to fix the iOS login issue!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> _E-mail reply from Scott Jaschuk:_
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Currently, iOS and Google login are broken. We do not have an ETA for a fix as we have stopped development on the iRule product. Please refer to this announcement.
> Announcements | iRule: The Ultimate Remote Control for iOS & Android Devices
> As an installer I would highly suggest taking the time to learn about Kramer Control - Kramer Control
> If the customer can move to Android we believe the Google login process is still working based on some quick testing.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> *Scott Jaschuk*Technical Support


They are looking into it. Also the announcement states,

You will still be able to purchase licenses and create new projects.


----------



## bluer101

IOS is back working.


----------



## mmtech212

YES iOS GOOGLE LOGIN WORKING AGAIN! I AM VERY HAPPY! 😁


----------



## mickelin

smoothtlk said:


> I am surprised how many folks continue to invest time and effort into iRule knowing it's dead.


Probably because there are no other solutions out there that come even close?


----------



## smoothtlk

mickelin said:


> Probably because there are no other solutions out there that come even close?


I guess that all depends on what you are measuring - UI? Customization ability? Macro support? Driver availability? customer support? cost? remote control vs. automation? reliability? installation ease? architecture? hardware vs content control and selection? theater vs. TV watching vs. whole house automation? Ease of use? 

Lots of potential measurements to compare.


----------



## DougUSMC

smoothtlk said:


> I guess that all depends on what you are measuring - UI? Customization ability? Macro support? Driver availability? customer support? cost? remote control vs. automation? reliability? installation ease? architecture? hardware vs content control and selection? theater vs. TV watching vs. whole house automation? Ease of use?
> 
> Lots of potential measurements to compare.


This is interesting to me. I don't know of anything else on the market that allows me to control my HT from my phone or tablet. 

Are you saying there are solutions that offer even most (or some) of the same capabilities?


----------



## smoothtlk

There are many actually.
Certainly our myServer application.
What is unique about that is that it is modern web based technology. Meaning no "App" needs to be installed on the end device. The myServer controller includes a full webserver. You just point your phone / tablet's browser to your myServer controller's IP address (located in the house - not the cloud) and your user interface is presented.

We have replaced many iRule / OnControl systems. Doing two today...one commercial and one residential.

Homeseer, likely Home Assistant, Control4, Crestron, very likely all have phone based UI's that can control a home theater as well.

And yes, most will be more expensive than iRule was...but that business model was unsustainable. If you want a product with long customer support and updates that you can invest your time into (the far greater cost), then you need to spend the money on a profitable companies product.


----------



## DougUSMC

smoothtlk said:


> There are many actually.
> Certainly our myServer application.
> What is unique about that is that it is modern web based technology. Meaning no "App" needs to be installed on the end device. The myServer controller includes a full webserver. You just point your phone / tablet's browser to your myServer controller's IP address (located in the house - not the cloud) and your user interface is presented.
> 
> We have replaced many iRule / OnControl systems. Doing two today...one commercial and one residential.
> 
> Homeseer, likely Home Assistant, Control4, Crestron, very likely all have phone based UI's that can control a home theater as well.
> 
> And yes, most will be more expensive than iRule was...but that business model was unsustainable. If you want a product with long customer support and updates that you can invest your time into (the far greater cost), then you need to spend the money on a profitable companies product.


Awesome, thanks for the tip, I'll check it out. I'm in the middle of a HT rebuild (check out link in Sig), and am completely re-racking and updating all of the gear. I've been leaning towards getting a new Harmony, but would rather something that doesn't limit me to a single controller. One of the things I liked about iRule (beyond it's ability to control EVERYTHING in the rack, lighting, Nest thermostats, etc) was the fact that I could install one on every iPhone, iPad, etc in the house. I can't even explain how many times I DIDN'T have to go searching for a remote thanks to that, or how many times I HAVE had to since I gave up on iRule ~ 2 yrs ago.

Do you have any marketing materials that you could send over? I don't want to "pretend" that I'm looking to hire you, since I'd want to deploy it myself. I've found that most solution vendors don't present their products' capabilities on their websites very well, and it's the buyer-facing sales teams/engineers that have the best slick sheets.

Can you define "far greater cost"? I think the basic iRule license was ~ $50? (I can't really remember, it's been too long) The Harmony Elite with hub is $350, and I'd call a 700% increase a "far greater cost". Is myServer similarly priced, or are you talking 10x the price of iRule? 20x?

EDIT: A quick search brought up your site and some good info. I found THIS page, which had basic capabilities and architecture laid out, and a price listed.
Looking at your signature, it seems you work for the company that makes the product. Can you answer some questions here, or would it be better to reach out through your page? Please let me know which you (and AVS) would find more appropriate.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

DougUSMC said:


> Can you define "far greater cost"? I think the basic iRule license was ~ $50? (I can't really remember, it's been too long) The Harmony Elite with hub is $350, and I'd call a 700% increase a "far greater cost".


If cost is an issue, buy a Harmony Hub for $70 and use your existing tablet or mobile phone as the controller.


----------



## DougUSMC

smoothtlk said:


> There are many actually.
> Certainly our myServer application.
> What is unique about that is that it is modern web based technology. Meaning no "App" needs to be installed on the end device. The myServer controller includes a full webserver. You just point your phone / tablet's browser to your myServer controller's IP address (located in the house - not the cloud) and your user interface is presented.
> 
> We have replaced many iRule / OnControl systems. Doing two today...one commercial and one residential.
> 
> Homeseer, likely Home Assistant, Control4, Crestron, very likely all have phone based UI's that can control a home theater as well.
> 
> And yes, most will be more expensive than iRule was...but that business model was unsustainable. If you want a product with long customer support and updates that you can invest your time into (the far greater cost), then you need to spend the money on a profitable companies product.


Hey David, just following up: I replied to your email a few weeks ago with the list of items I was looking for your system to control. Please let me know if the email got caught in your spam filter.


----------



## jimim

DougUSMC said:


> Hey David, just following up: I replied to your email a few weeks ago with the list of items I was looking for your system to control. Please let me know if the email got caught in your spam filter.


doug. i switches to centro control at least 3 years ago now. i'm using all my old itach's. i didn't touch a thing hardware wise. i just had to rebuild my whole house. i'm controlling everything audio and video except my nuvo audio and vera. i use their native apps for that now. i even pulled all my buttons over from irule. i miss irule and itai running it along with the community here, but oh well. but that is where i'm at.

you don't eve need different builds for different devices. they resize when u load them.


----------



## DougUSMC

jimim said:


> doug. i switches to centro control at least 3 years ago now. i'm using all my old itach's. i didn't touch a thing hardware wise. i just had to rebuild my whole house. i'm controlling everything audio and video except my nuvo audio and vera. i use their native apps for that now. i even pulled all my buttons over from irule. i miss irule and itai running it along with the community here, but oh well. but that is where i'm at.
> 
> you don't eve need different builds for different devices. they resize when u load them.



That's good to know, thanks! I keep putting off the decision while working on the HT, but I'm going to have to figure out something eventually...


----------



## mpg7321

mickelin said:


> Probably because there are no other solutions out there that come even close?


I would disagree. I moved over to DemoPad and been very happy with it. Works better then iRule. Not much of a learning curve...


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

mpg7321 said:


> I moved over to DemoPad and been very happy with it


Do I understand correctly that DemoPad requires a $412 +tax +shipping control box?


----------



## mpg7321

Dan in St. Louis said:


> Do I understand correctly that DemoPad requires a $412 +tax +shipping control box?


Negative, you do have to buy the app and now pay a yearly fee. There are things there "Boxes" can do but most of those can still be done in the app, IP and feed back works, I also use my GC IR and RS232 with out issues.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

mpg7321 said:


> you do have to buy the app and now pay a yearly fee


Thanks!


----------



## Aareses

Does anyone know if iRule will control the new Sony VPL-VW325ES?


----------



## osupike99

Aareses said:


> Does anyone know if iRule will control the new Sony VPL-VW325ES?


Codes have not changed for IP, IR, or RS232 since a few years ago. Some additional functions probably exist, but basic stuff should work just fine with one of the existing drivers.


----------



## Aareses

osupike99 said:


> Codes have not changed for IP, IR, or RS232 since a few years ago. Some additional functions probably exist, but basic stuff should work just fine with one of the existing drivers.


Do you know if those codes work with the brand NEW projectors, like that Sony model ^ ?


----------



## osupike99

That's what I meant by my statement, codes should work just fine on new stuff.


----------



## Aareses

osupike99 said:


> That's what I meant by my statement, codes should work just fine on new stuff.


That's good news because we are considering upgrading our projector. Thank you for your response!


----------



## luv2fly3

Aareses said:


> Does anyone know if iRule will control the new Sony VPL-VW325ES?


I run iRule with a VPL-VW385ES and it does great. You might have to learn a few IR codes from the factory remote for use in iRule, but the majority of the codes should be available through a prior projector model template in iRule.


----------



## ScottH1

irule has been pulled from the play store.


----------



## Aareses

ScottH1 said:


> irule has been pulled from the play store.


@ScottH1 Good to know. Thank you.



luv2fly3 said:


> I run iRule with a VPL-VW385ES and it does great. You might have to learn a few IR codes from the factory remote for use in iRule, but the majority of the codes should be available through a prior projector model template in iRule.


@luv2fly3 Great information, thank you. We are planning on a new Sony projector, but we're also contemplating a move to another platform as well...like, uggh I hate to say it but possibly C4.


----------



## luv2fly3

Aareses said:


> @ScottH1 Good to know. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> @luv2fly3 Great information, thank you. We are planning on a new Sony projector, but we're also contemplating a move to another platform as well...like, uggh I hate to say it but possibly C4.


Yeah, it's too bad that iRule won't be continued as it's been a very solid platform for our theater and needs. I'm sure I'll have to find a new platform at some point too. But in the meantime I'm just grateful iRule continues to function and can be customized still. Good luck in your new PJ! We love our 385ES.


----------



## Aareses

luv2fly3 said:


> Yeah, it's too bad that iRule won't be continued as it's been a very solid platform for our theater and needs. I'm sure I'll have to find a new platform at some point too. But in the meantime I'm just grateful iRule continues to function and can be customized still. Good luck in your new PJ! We love our 385ES.


Well said and completely agree! Thank you, we are looking forward to the upgrade!


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

ScottH1 said:


> irule has been pulled from the play store.


Is OnControls still available there?


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Dan in St. Louis said:


> Is OnControls still available there?


The On Controls app runs iRule scripts just fine. It is just iRule re-branded. Dealers can still buy licenses.

‎On Controls


----------



## ScottH1

Dan in St. Louis said:


> Is OnControls still available there?


No, its gone there too


----------



## ScottH1

You can still find the irule app here: 








iRule 4.7.3 Download Android APK


Download iRule for Android on Aptoide right now! No extra costs. User rating for iRule: 0 ★




irule.en.aptoide.com




Checked for viruses its clean and works!
That website is a popular download site for Android apps that are not available on Play store
It will install the small aptoide app first then the irule download will complete, No issues, Aptoide easily removed later if it worries you but seems quite popular with the Android crowd.


----------



## curttard

Has anyone used irule for network control of older Yamaha AVRs? I have an RXV2700 and now that we've moved I can't get an IR cable to it from my Global Cache IR2IP. There are tons of network codes for the Yamaha in the irule usee database, but I have no clue what the gateway settings should be - TCP, UDP, HTTP, port, etc.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

curttard said:


> Has anyone used irule for network control of older Yamaha AVRs? I have an RXV2700 and now that we've moved I can't get an IR cable to it from my Global Cache IR2IP. There are tons of network codes for the Yamaha in the irule usee database, but I have no clue what the gateway settings should be - TCP, UDP, HTTP, port, etc.


I have found that usually when I import a Device (driver) into a Handset, and synch that to my iPad; when I go to the Gateways panel to add a Device to a Gateway the default values are already filled in.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Dan in St. Louis said:


> I have found that usually when I import a Device (driver) into a Handset, and synch that to my iPad; when I go to the Gateways panel to add a Device to a Gateway the default values are already filled in.


I just tried it again on an old iPad. I synched an On Controls handset to an old iPad and in the Gateways panel one of the choices was the somewhat obscure Kramer OLP-201 (2 serial and 4 IR ports). I chose that and entered the IP Address of the OLP-201, and the On Controls app filled in the necessary parameters.


----------



## sinjed

Anyone had troubles syncing on Android 11 or Samsung phones? Just moved from a Galaxy S20 to the Z Flip 3 (both running Android 11), but the app refuses to maintain my account login or the downloaded panels/configurations. It's as though the app doesn't have access to storage, but I've confirmed it does under permissions and have also tried removing and re-adding that specific permission. The end result is every time I open the app it prompts me to login and sync.


----------



## magicj1

Is anyone using iRule to control an LG TV over IP?


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

magicj1 said:


> Is anyone using iRule to control an LG TV over IP?


We have not. Note that On Controls states: "OLED Models. LG TV's only having Magic remote will not support IP control."


----------



## magicj1

Dan in St. Louis said:


> We have not. Note that On Controls states: "OLED Models. LG TV's only having Magic remote will not support IP control."



Thanks. Yep, I did read that. I think there is a way, by using an IR remote control to set things up in the LG settings menu. That being said, I decided to go the easy ITACH IR route.


----------



## Aareses

Has anyone successfully found the correct driver for a Sony VPL-VW715ES Projector? We upgraded our JVC RS400 to the Sony 715ES, but I cannot seem to find a driver that works with it.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Does anyone know the Gateway settings for a Sonos Playbar (sound bar)? It claims to have an IP interface.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

In 2017 On Controls posted a message on Facebook indicating their intent to shut down the servers on 31 December 2021. Does anyone have any newer information about that? Thanks!


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

Dan in St. Louis said:


> Does anyone know the Gateway settings for a Sonos Playbar (sound bar)? It claims to have an IP interface.


Fixed: HTTP Gateway, {IPaddress}, Port 1400, "POST"


----------



## Aareses

Does anyone know of a working driver for a Sony VPL-VW715ES Projector?


----------



## LeBon

Aareses said:


> Does anyone know of a working driver for a Sony VPL-VW715ES Projector?


I had my VW600ES working on iRule (now moved to Kramer Control).


----------



## Aareses

LeBon said:


> I had my VW600ES working on iRule (now moved to Kramer Control).


@LeBon. That's great! What driver were you using for your Sony projector on iRule? I am trying to join your club.


----------



## LeBon

I started with the VW1000ES, and had to add a command or two, power on and power off, I think (as opposed to power toggle). I don't think Sony has changed their control protocol much.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

LeBon said:


> I had my VW600ES working on iRule (now moved to Kramer Control).


Are you using a Kramer product that requires an expensive "brain," or do they have a simpler solution for smaller products like On Controls? What is your impression of the Kramer solution? Thanks!


----------



## LeBon

Dan in St. Louis said:


> Are you using a Kramer product that requires an expensive "brain," or do they have a simpler solution for smaller products like On Controls? What is your impression of the Kramer solution? Thanks!


Yes, I am using the Kramer Control solution which requires a brain. I was able to buy the brain on eBay for about half list price.
The Kramer Control system works better than iRule, at least for me. The programming is similar in some ways but more powerful overall. You have to complete an online training course to use it, but I did that in a weekend.


----------



## Aareses

LeBon said:


> I started with the VW1000ES, and had to add a command or two, power on and power off, I think (as opposed to power toggle). I don't think Sony has changed their control protocol much.


@LeBon thanks for posting. @et al, I have some answers, which led to other questions listed below:

Before I asked, I had already tried the Sony VPL-VW1000ES driver and several others by browsing devices in iRule, but they didn't work. Those drivers were setting *port 53484* and I was getting an amber indicator in iRule, showing no communication was happening.

I searched for a while and found an intermediate answer to change settings in iRule to use *port 53595* and use the following commands for On and Off in the Sony Projector, which ended up working!

ON
\x70\x6f\x77\x65\x72\x20\X22\X6f\X6e\x22\x0d\x0a

OFF
\x70\x6f\x77\x65\x72\x20\X22\X6f\X66\x66\x22\x0d\x0a

Throughout searching and testing, I logged into the Sony VPL-VW715ES projector using it's static IP in a web browser and logged in using the default credentials, then changed them.

Username root
Password Projector

I enabled a setting named "Start PJ Talk Service ". By default this was set to *port 53484*, which was the default port on the Sony VPL-VW1000ES driver in iRule I had tried earlier. I replaced the device again and switched all On and Off commands to the default, which are shown below in that driver:

ON
OLD \x02\x0A\x53\x4F\x4E\x59\X00\X17\X2E\x02\x00\x00

OFF
OLD \x02\x0A\x53\x4F\x4E\x59\X00\X17\X2F\x02\x00\x00

By simply logging into the Sony projector and "Start PJ Talk Service" under the Advanced Menu, then using the Sony VPL-VW1000ES drivers in iRule, this resolved most of my issue and I now have communication from iRule to my new Sony projector. I am successfully using the following commands now:

On, Off, Picture Mute On, Picture Mute Off, Picture Positions 1.85, 2.35, Custom 1, Custom 2, Custom 3, Cursor Left/Right/Down, Enter.

Cursor Up does not seem to work and I can't seem to find a command to Open the Menu. I can open it on the remote and navigate around using Cursor Left, Right, Down, and Enter.

How are people opening the Sony Projector menu with iRule and has anyone found a workaround for the Cursor Up not working?


----------



## LeBon

Aareses said:


> How are people opening the Sony Projector menu with iRule and has anyone found a workaround for the Cursor Up not working?


I found the answers I needed in the attached protocol manual. Also, the VW600 requires that you turn on "Remote Start" in the Setup menu on the VW600. If I understand the documentation correctly, that allows the Wake-On-LAN command from the iRule Gateway to work.


----------



## Aareses

LeBon said:


> I found the answers I needed in the attached protocol manual. Also, the VW600 requires that you turn on "Remote Start" in the Setup menu on the VW600. If I understand the documentation correctly, that allows the Wake-On-LAN command from the iRule Gateway to work.


I saw that manual as well, but I didn't find any answers for the missing commands. Were you ever able to open Sony on-screen "Menu" with iRule, without using your Sony remote? That's the piece I'm missing. The remote start wasn't required for me. The gateway just works and is always active, without sending a "keep alive" like with the older JVC projectors.

On another note, specifically which solution are you using now with Kramer controls?

I appreciate your replies!


----------



## LeBon

Aareses said:


> On another note, specifically which solution are you using now with Kramer controls?


See my build thread here
Looking back at my iRule build, for the VW600 'MENU" command, I used data "\X"
The JSON code in Kramer Control for the MENU command is:
"name": "Menu",
"attributes": [],
"reference_id": "MENU",
"codes": [
{
"attributes": [],
"data": "\\x00\\x17\\x29\\x02\\x00\\x00",
"lua_code": "\n",
"parameters": [],
"state_references": [],
"trigger_state_update": [],
"interface_allowed": [
 "TCP_UDP"

In my case, the Wake-on-LAN was only necessary to get the initial Power-On command to work.


----------



## Black Banshee

Hey folks, I've been using iRule for years and have been very happy with it, but I'd like to add the Apple TV module, but before I pay for it, can anyone confirm if it still works? I'd like to use this module to control both a 5th and 6th gen apple tv. thanks!


----------



## luv2fly3

Aareses said:


> Were you ever able to open Sony on-screen "Menu" with iRule, without using your Sony remote? That's the piece I'm missing.


Just to throw it out there, I run my Sony 385ES with iRule using IR through a Global Cache IP-IR device. It works great and I am able to use all of the commands on the remote. I just plugged the IR cable into the IR port in the rear of the projector, and it functions solidly. Prior to that I just used one of the IR emitters on the eye on the rear, which also worked fine. But again, I have the entire remote programmed in iRule and it works great. Just another suggestion.


----------



## magicj1

Anyone labelling their own image buttons.. I once used CorelDRAW for this, but for some reason it keeps crashing on me every time I import an image. Is there and fee software available to do this?


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

magicj1 said:


> Anyone labelling their own image buttons.. I once used CorelDRAW for this, but for some reason it keeps crashing on me every time I import an image. Is there and fee software available to do this?


I use the "text stamp" feature of my favorite graphics program, ThumbsPlus. I suspect that all of the modern graphics apps can do the same. I just found Photoshop Elements 14 on eBay for $25, I'll try that later today. Remember that it is important to preserve the transparent layer of iRule PNG images.

If you only need a single row of text, the "text" option in an image's properties in the Builder is useful.


----------



## magicj1

Dan in St. Louis said:


> I use the "text stamp" feature of my favorite graphics program, ThumbsPlus. I suspect that all of the modern graphics apps can do the same. I just found Photoshop Elements 14 on eBay for $25, I'll try that later today. Remember that it is important to preserve the transparent layer of iRule PNG images.
> 
> If you only need a single row of text, the "text" option in an image's properties in the Builder is useful.


Thanks. Can't seem to find the "text" option?. Saying that, it's individual buttons I would like to text. I must be doing something wrong for CorelDRAW to keep crashing, it's been a good while since I last used so there's a very good chance it's me. I will have a look at ThumbPlus. Cheers


----------



## osupike99

Black Banshee said:


> Hey folks, I've been using iRule for years and have been very happy with it, but I'd like to add the Apple TV module, but before I pay for it, can anyone confirm if it still works? I'd like to use this module to control both a 5th and 6th gen apple tv. thanks!


No. There is not a single remote control product out there that can control Apple TV via IP. Crestron "does it" via HomeKit but ONLY for their TSR-310 remotes and even that is a crapshoot. Everyone's recommendation is CEC.


----------



## SJHT

osupike99 said:


> No. There is not a single remote control product out there that can control Apple TV via IP. Crestron "does it" via HomeKit but ONLY for their TSR-310 remotes and even that is a crapshoot. Everyone's recommendation is CEC.


Rommie Remote and I believe others that are similar control Apple TV via IP….


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

magicj1 said:


> Thanks. Can't seem to find the "text" option?. Saying that, it's individual buttons I would like to text. I must be doing something wrong for CorelDRAW to keep crashing, it's been a good while since I last used so there's a very good chance it's me. I will have a look at ThumbPlus. Cheers


The "text" option appears in a button's "Properties" after you drag the button onto a page. The 6 lines below it appear only after some text has been entered. I created two entire Roku keyboards that way.


----------



## magicj1

Dan in St. Louis said:


> The "text" option appears in a button's "Properties" after you drag the button onto a page. The 6 lines below it appear only after some text has been entered. I created two entire Roku keyboards that way.



Found it. Perfect. Just what I was looking for. Thank you


----------



## Golitzbt

I am getting a "no compatible handsets found" when trying to sync handset to a new iphone 13. My Gateways and Devices are there, Panels are listed, but images are blank. Would this be a server issue or am I forgetting something? Thanks.


----------



## HT Geek

Golitzbt said:


> I am getting a "no compatible handsets found" when trying to sync handset to a new iphone 13. My Gateways and Devices are there, Panels are listed, but images are blank. Would this be a server issue or am I forgetting something? Thanks.


I just successfully logged in to the iRule Builder website, so their servers are apparently still active. IIRC, the iRule servers are going to be turned off permanently midnight December 31, 2021. So, you should be able to setup a new handset or sync an existing handset until then.


----------



## HT Geek

Here is a reminder about iRule sunsetting end of this month. I had forgotten about their relationship with Kramer... who I'm in talks with right now as I plan for the obsolescence of my existing iRule platform: iRule

My understanding is any handsets you have setup will continue to function locally, but you will not be able to make any changes to handset distribution (to devices) nor to the user interface, nor functionality of your user interfaces once their servers are unplugged.


----------



## magicj1

HT Geek said:


> Here is a reminder about iRule sunsetting end of this month. I had forgotten about their relationship with Kramer... who I'm in talks with right now as I plan for the obsolescence of my existing iRule platform: iRule
> 
> My understanding is any handsets you have setup will continue to function locally, but you will not be able to make any changes to handset distribution (to devices) nor to the user interface, nor functionality of your user interfaces once their servers are unplugged.


Thanks for the heads up. It is a shame to hear but inevitable I guess, I've been using iRule since January 2012, I will miss the ease of use.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

HT Geek said:


> Here is a reminder about iRule sunsetting end of this month. I had forgotten about their relationship with Kramer... who I'm in talks with right now as I plan for the obsolescence of my existing iRule platform: iRule
> 
> My understanding is any handsets you have setup will continue to function locally, but you will not be able to make any changes to handset distribution (to devices) nor to the user interface, nor functionality of your user interfaces once their servers are unplugged.


Later communications said they would keep the servers on line as long as income from license sales was sufficient. I have been unable to get any response about whether the 31 December cutoff will indeed take place. This, from 18 April 2019, no longer mentions the servers:


----------



## Jar Jar Insano

Is there a way to use the harmony hub for IR blasting and home for sending out commands? I like the interface for iRule but don't want to drop another couple hundred on equipment I already have if there is a way to integrate it. Googled a few things and not really coming up with anything.


----------



## Glimmie

Global Caché Makes many interface products and you can find them on Amazon.

But are you aware Irule is a dead product with no guarantee of continued access to the builder software which is in the cloud?

If the new owners, Kramer AV, decides to take it down, you will lose the ability to make any changes to your Irule app.


----------



## alan1w

iRule was certainly a great product from ease of use, design, updating and changes.

For those that were users of iRule, could you comment on what platform you are now using for your Home Theater / Automation control ?


----------



## magicj1

alan1w said:


> iRule was certainly a great product from ease of use, design, updating and changes.
> 
> For those that were users of iRule, could you comment on what platform you are now using for your Home Theater / Automation control ?


I've been slowly migrating to Home Remote. Its not as user friendly as iRule, but offers more in the long run.


----------



## ekkoville

alan1w said:


> iRule was certainly a great product from ease of use, design, updating and changes.
> 
> For those that were users of iRule, could you comment on what platform you are now using for your Home Theater / Automation control ?


I haven’t gone anywhere. I tried Roomie, liked it somewhat but it reset itself twice and I lost everything. Not sure if was my setup or not, but I can’t risk that happening again. Demopad is ok but very hard to get support, the forum is dead quiet. Looked at Home Remote, but as was said before, looks like it was written by coders for coders. I do like the finish product of HR but I didn’t have the steam to go forward and learn it. Spent so much time learning and liking iRule, I wasn’t interested in the time needed in another system.
So here I am, in need of something within a month when I move in to a new house with all new gear.


----------



## magicj1

ekkoville said:


> I haven’t gone anywhere. I tried Roomie, liked it somewhat but it reset itself twice and I lost everything. Not sure if was my setup or not, but I can’t risk that happening again. Demopad is ok but very hard to get support, the forum is dead quiet. Looked at Home Remote, but as was said before, looks like it was written by coders for coders. I do like the finish product of HR but I didn’t have the steam to go forward and learn it. Spent so much time learning and liking iRule, I wasn’t interested in the time needed in another system.
> So here I am, in need of something within a month when I move in to a new house with all new gear.


HR does feel that way and can be if you wish. I'm not a coder. If you follow Brian's instructional video's you soon get the hang of it. I guess it is all down to how complicated you wish to make things.


----------



## alan1w

Agree, had also looked at Home Remote and it may be an option for me. Did anyone look at Kramer Control's product, and is it applicable for a home theater environment vs. their primary business of automation in a commercial environment ?


----------



## ekkoville

magicj1 said:


> HR does feel that way and can be if you wish. I'm not a coder. If you follow Brian's instructional video's you soon get the hang of it. I guess it is all down to how complicated you wish to make things.


And I can’t remember, is HR a Windows only application?


----------



## LeBon

I'm using Kramer Control. Very happy with it. I'm running it on their SL240c "Brain" and their KT107 touch screen. You can also run it on the KT107 without the "Brain". It is superficially similar to iRule, but easier and more powerful.
See Post 362 of my build thread.


----------



## magicj1

ekkoville said:


> And I can’t remember, is HR a Windows only application?


Yep: Downloads | The Home Remote

How to videos: How-To Videos | The Home Remote


----------



## ekkoville

LeBon said:


> I'm using Kramer Control. Very happy with it. I'm running it on their SL240c "Brain" and their KT107 touch screen. You can also run it on the KT107 without the "Brain". It is superficially similar to iRule, but easier and more powerful.
> See Post 362 of my build thread.


Are you using it as a business owner or just an end user at home? I thought last time I looked at Kramer it was for commercial use.


----------



## Glimmie

Irule Builder is still up and active. Unfortunately the "upload images" feature is disabled. You can still upload devices and feedbacks.

I guess as image files are a lot of bytes, they don't want to allocate any more cloud storage space for them.

I wonder how long the builder will still be available? Yes, I need to move on to Roomie or Demopad but that's going to be a lot of work rebuilding my Irule app.


----------



## LeBon

ekkoville said:


> Are you using it as a business owner or just an end user at home? I thought last time I looked at Kramer it was for commercial use.


I am strictly an end-user with a home theater. I bought the hardware on e-bay, contacted Kramer to sign up for the training courses and get access to the builder, and programmed it myself.


----------



## magicj1

Glimmie said:


> Irule Builder is still up and active. Unfortunately the "upload images" feature is disabled. You can still upload devices and feedbacks.
> 
> I guess as image files are a lot of bytes, they don't want to allocate any more cloud storage space for them.
> 
> I wonder how long the builder will still be available? Yes, I need to move on to Roomie or Demopad but that's going to be a lot of work rebuilding my Irule app.


I can still 'upload images'?


----------



## Glimmie

magicj1 said:


> I can still 'upload images'?


Well on my account it's grayed out. Are you referring to the IMAGES tab on the right panel of the application or is it enabled somewhere else? I tried it on both a MAC and PC running the builder.

I also have the "advanced license" for what ever that's worth these days.


----------



## magicj1

Glimmie said:


> Well on my account it's grayed out. Are you referring to the IMAGES tab on the right panel of the application or is it enabled somewhere else? I tried it on both a MAC and PC running the builder.
> 
> I also have the "advanced license" for what ever that's worth these days.


Browse/panels/images/devices


----------



## Glimmie

That for importing image libraries which means downloading an image set to your builder. Go to the Image tab on the right panel which will bring up the image libraries you have dowloaded. Right under the Images tab there is a little down arrow. Click that and a menu will come up where the last option is "upload images" which is grayed out on my builder.

Just to be clear, I want to up load some button images I created offline with Paint.net. I know I can download any image set already in the Irule cloud. But I can't add to the public library.


----------



## magicj1

Glimmie said:


> That for importing image libraries which means downloading an image set to your builder. Go to the Image tab on the right panel which will bring up the image libraries you have dowloaded. Right under the Images tab there is a little down arrow. Click that and a menu will come up where the last option is "upload images" which is grayed out on my builder.
> 
> Just to be clear, I want to up load some button images I created offline with Paint.net. I know I can download any image set already in the Irule cloud. But I can't add to the public library.


Yes, sorry, this has been greyed out.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

magicj1 said:


> Yes, sorry, this has been greyed out.


If I right-click on one of the Image folders (like "MyPhotos") and then choose "Add, Add images" that is not greyed out. A test upload was successful.


----------



## alan1w

LeBon said:


> I am strictly an end-user with a home theater. I bought the hardware on e-bay, contacted Kramer to sign up for the training courses and get access to the builder, and programmed it myself.


Lebon, how did you find the breadth of audio & video equipment (Sony, Pioneer Elite, Meridian, etc) database available from Kramer ? I wonder if they just used what they had with iRule and have kept it current, or is Kramer more limited in your opinion ?


----------



## LeBon

They had the ones I had used in iRule (Sony VW600 Projector, Marantz AV7702 Pre/Pro, Oppo 103 Blu-Ray player, Roku IP streamer). I had to create the Masquerade and Vizia lighting in iRule, also. It looks like Kramer Control includes most if not all of the devices from iRule, plus a lot of commercial devices used in their commercial installations. They do have Pioneer, Meridian and Sony. The device plugins are written in JSON, so I had to learn enough of that to change or develop a new plugin.


----------



## luv2fly3

Well, the builder is still active as of today. Anyone have any updates from the iRule/Kramer team about the sunset timeline now? I reached out to them a few weeks ago to just ask, but never got a response. Just wondering if anyone has any updates that give any sense of a timeline since apparently the original Dec 31, 2021 date is thankfully not the date any longer.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

I have no further information from Kramer, and have decided to quit asking them -- don't want to rock the boat.


----------



## jantheman

Yes, seeing the same. 
Builder still working 100% so if there are some tweaks you want to do it is still possible.
With the caveat that if they shut down in the middle of a sync you would probably be in trouble. So be careful.
I assume it is just a few days or weeks to make sure everyone has done their final tweaks and then the servers will go dark. But you never know..


----------



## Graduate

jantheman said:


> Yes, seeing the same.
> Builder still working 100% so if there are some tweaks you want to do it is still possible.
> With the caveat that if they shut down in the middle of a sync you would probably be in trouble. So be careful.
> I assume it is just a few days or weeks to make sure everyone has done their final tweaks and then the servers will go dark. But you never know..


Well, while the builder is still working 100%, I cannot sync handset changes anymore to my iRule Android handset since yesterday night using the legacy login option. I now get "Sync Failed Unable to Communicate to Server".

I guess that's it. RIP iRule, I really enjoyed the ease of use of this tool. It served me very well for the last 7 years. After this experience my new solution can't depend on a third party. Kramer is no different than iRule was in this regard. The new solution also can't have recurring cost. The new solution can't be closed source either, it must be open source, in my control. As I am upgrading my hardware constantly my iRule handset is already outdated, I am just in the process of upgrading to 4K HDR, new components still not fully integrated or on order.

I will now dive into Home Assistant to replace iRule and do much more, it checks all the boxes. I already have an Home Assistant Blue sitting before me. Looked at Home Assistant first when iRule announced to retire, now Home Assistant had 2 more years to mature, it is now time to make the switch. Learning curve is much higher here in line with the much higher flexibility. This flexibility and future proofness of this new solution will be worth the time invest IMHO and should be a fun project.

Over the years I looked at different solutions but I always came back to Home Assistant in my research. I have thought about why there is still no solution like iRule checking all the boxes I am looking for with the same ease of use? I figured the niche of iRule is too small for something like this to exist.

Good luck to everyone still relying on iRule on your migration efforts!


----------



## jantheman

Graduate said:


> Well, while the builder is still working 100%, I cannot sync handset changes anymore to my iRule Android handset since yesterday night using the legacy login option. I now get "Sync Failed Unable to Communicate to Server".


Ok, sorry. Not 100% then. So you have to use the legacy login on Android?
Ah well. Like you say, I guess this means they are shutting down gradually.


----------



## coffeeguy57

I can sync just fine. I like that they have not shut down yet. I would be happy to help pay some sort of maintenance fee to keep this running. Would also gladly pay a recurring fee to keep it going with new development. Some of us have MANY hours into our setup. I hate that there are little options for the DIY segment, i guess there are other options if you are a coder LOL. I found Irule easy to navigate and get what I wanted done...Even in the early days of android.


----------



## Graduate

jantheman said:


> Ok, sorry. Not 100% then. So you have to use the legacy login on Android?
> Ah well. Like you say, I guess this means they are shutting down gradually.


Yes, interestingly I can still logon to builder with my legacy login. As I had troubles in the past with the iRule app forgetting my login data over and over I was moved to the legacy login option. Still can't sync anymore.


----------



## jantheman

coffeeguy57 said:


> I can sync just fine. I like that they have not shut down yet. I would be happy to help pay some sort of maintenance fee to keep this running. Would also gladly pay a recurring fee to keep it going with new development. Some of us have MANY hours into our setup. I hate that there are little options for the DIY segment, i guess there are other options if you are a coder LOL. I found Irule easy to navigate and get what I wanted done...Even in the early days of android.


Same. 
That ship has probably sailed though.
I and a few others also offered to pay on the support forum around the time they announced the planned shutdown. 
I would even be ok with no new development, just leaving the server as-is online and charge some sort of legacy 
fee to cover server costs and keep it from going dark. Ah well. Seems rather unlikely at this point in time


----------



## jantheman

Graduate said:


> Yes, interestingly I can still logon to builder with my legacy login. As I had troubles in the past with the iRule app forgetting my login data over and over I was moved to the legacy login option. Still can't sync anymore.


So I guess you could maybe grab a slightly more modern handset and get the last few tweaks online before it goes dark? Anyway, that is what I did  I assume it will go completely dark soon-ish..


----------



## Graduate

jantheman said:


> So I guess you could maybe grab a slightly more modern handset and get the last few tweaks online before it goes dark? Anyway, that is what I did  I assume it will go completely dark soon-ish..


I have a much more modern handset, the iRule app will not work there at all. I kept the old handset around for iRule. Ship has sailed, but thanks.


----------



## Der Alte

I really liked iRule, but I stopped making changes after the end of life announcement and have not used it for several years.

Here is what I have learned.

If there is just an initial fee and there are parts of the system you do not control, i. e. Server et al BEWARE.

If the provider of the System has on going costs, remote server for example, ask yourself how are they going to be able to maintain that server with no revenue stream.


----------



## jantheman

Der Alte said:


> Here is what I have learned.


I assume you are making a general comment on what new system to migrate to?
Do you or anyone else have a specific recommendation where iRule users could/should migrate to?
The closest to iRule out there is probably Kramer Control which is basically modern iRule on steroids. Remote server needed for the web-based builder. Business seems based on buying the not so cheap hardware from Kramer. No recurring costs but you need to trust Kramer to stay online. ...and no swipe gestures as yet..
Best open source I see people recommending is probably Home assistant but it is not for everyone with the coding skills. Also seems less than perfect for designing the GUI for a HT. Or is anyone doing that?
What else is recommended out there? If possible something that does both Home automation and HT?
Any hints appreciated.


----------



## Graduate

jantheman said:


> Best open source I see people recommending is probably Home assistant but it is not for everyone with the coding skills. Also seems less than perfect for designing the GUI for a HT. Or is anyone doing that?
> What else is recommended out there? If possible something that does both Home automation and HT?
> Any hints appreciated.


Home Assistant now has LoveLace UI, see here what others have came up with:








Share your Lovelace Home Theater Remote Setup


Here is my simple one I pretty much just copied and pasted, but I have a question. Is it possible to have a repeating button press, with a long hold? I’m using MQTT to send the message from the button pressed on the home assistant screen, and then using node red to converted into the various...




community.home-assistant.io




I will try to re-create my iRule Handset within Home Assistant, I am happy to share my experiences and results here when there is interest.


----------



## jantheman

Graduate said:


> I will try to re-create my iRule Handset within Home Assistant, I am happy to share my experiences and results here when there is interest.


Thanks Graduate, definitely very interested in that. Please post your findings when you have the time.
Do you know if Home Assistant can do swipe gestures to send commands and macros? 
Many thanks again..


----------



## Graduate

jantheman said:


> Do you know if Home Assistant can do swipe gestures to send commands and macros?


In my understanding you can use swipe gestures to navigate, I have not seen yet a possibility to use the swipe gesture to trigger an action outside of navigation.

Here an example on swipe navigation: Lovelace Swipe Navigation
Here the currently supported actions: Actions


----------



## jantheman

Graduate said:


> I have not seen yet a possibility to use the swipe gesture to trigger an action outside of navigation.


Me neither. That is a showstopper for me for now. All my GUI designs are swipe based.
But again, if that changes I am all ears.
The big thing with Home Assistant is that it promises to do it all.. Ah well, we'll see..


----------



## smoothtlk

jantheman said:


> Me neither. That is a showstopper for me for now. All my GUI designs are swipe based.
> But again, if that changes I am all ears.
> The big thing with Home Assistant is that it promises to do it all.. Ah well, we'll see..


You can design web scenes in myServer that support Swipe. Pan too. And, it can integrate with HomeAssistant as well. There are always solutions


----------



## jantheman

smoothtlk said:


> You can design web scenes in myServer that support Swipe. Pan too. And, it can integrate with HomeAssistant as well. There are always solutions


Thanks for that comment. Appreciated.
It looks like Home assistant can do a lot, but the time involved developing the GUI seems a bit prohibitive for me. iRule and Kramer Control are really great for that and will give very good results with reasonable effort. 
On the fence with HA but maybe I'll end up there eventually  My iRule and Home Kit combo 
works pretty well for now so not in a hurry. Looking mainly at Kramer Control ATM.


----------



## Graduate

As I yet have to transition away from iRule, everytime I use my iRule control I try to resync, today it did work again and dowloaded the latest updates I did on the builder! So seems someone is still taking care of the severs for now. Hope they stick around much longer than we hope or at least until I can integrate my incoming Globalcache IP2SL unit which I learned is rather cumbersome (but possible) to integrate with Home Assistant.


----------



## capmina19

hola hello everyone, I have had problems with android 11 I can synchronize but when I see the panels what I have is a black screen only with the titles no buttons, when I synchronize on a device with Android 10 it goes perfect, I think for that reason they downloaded the play store app, someone else with that problem


----------



## jantheman

capmina19 said:


> hola hello everyone, I have had problems ... someone else with that problem


Hola,
The iRule builder and servers are not supported anymore and are likely to shut down and go dark very soon. 
If you have an iRule handset that works, don't touch it and don't attempt to edit or sync as the builder can shut down anyway now.
I guess it will not hurt trying to sync something that is not working at all but you will get no support.
Good luck.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

jantheman said:


> The iRule builder and servers are not supported anymore and are likely to shut down and go dark very soon.


We have no evidence of any current plans of that nature. I would hope that constant discussion of it does not annoy Kramer so much that they go ahead with a shutdown -- as long as we are quiet they can just leave things as they are.

We are still accepting new clients, but advising them that if they anticipate any new equipment they could unexpectedly lose control of it. As long as they stick with the same brand names the handsets should work indefinitely. We have already had clients replace a Denon AVR with Denon, replace a Samsung TV with Samsung, and of course we didn't need to touch the handset.


----------



## jantheman

Dan in St. Louis said:


> We have no evidence of any current plans of that nature.


I believe we do have pretty clear evidence as Kramer have announced a shutdown for end of 2021 and no new info is out there AFAIK. If you have other info that this has been somehow reversed I would certainly like to see it. 
I see your point about existing users as the handsets will continue to work without the builder online, but my point about being careful with syncing at this time is probably also valid as I see it.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

jantheman said:


> I believe we do have pretty clear evidence as Kramer have announced a shutdown for end of 2021 and no new info is out there AFAIK. If you have other info that this has been somehow reversed I would certainly like to see it.


"No new info out there" is exactly "no evidence of current plans."


----------



## jantheman

Dan in St. Louis said:


> "No new info out there" is exactly "no evidence of current plans."


That is not logic. It is perhaps a wish or a hope and I share that as it would be nice if the builder stays online.
The info out there is however that the server will shutdown any day, until new info is out there.
Warning users of this is just prudent and I will leave it at that. Many thanks.


----------



## jtjjen

But there is new “info” out there - it is 2022 and the builder did NOT shutdown! 

John


----------



## jantheman

jtjjen said:


> But there is new “info” out there - it is 2022 and the builder did NOT shutdown!


It will. You may take my word for it. But you may also do what you like


----------



## smoothtlk

Just comes down to how you value your time. If you are a DIY'r and love to do this stuff as a hobby, then you don't care as much when the old platform can't do new stuff and you have to spend time to migrate everything over to the new platform that can. The sooner you can determine what the new cool platform is, is the less amount of time you throw away on the old platform. And of course you get to play with all the new capability.

If you are installing systems for living, then it's doing a customer a disservice selling and installing a platform that is known to have a limited life where the customer will get stuck with paying for the migration to Platform 2. Or let the customer make the decision based on cost / and the cost to rework in the future knowing it's a limited life. But that's doesn't in the real world make much sense.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

jantheman said:


> The info out there is however that the server will shutdown any day, until new info is out there.


And in what way is that conflicting with "no evidence of current plans?" "Until new info is out there" means we don't know of any current plans.


----------



## jantheman

I guess we are having an epistemological discussion on evidence on an AV forum. Fun stuff ;-)
You want to use absence of evidence as evidence. 
My position is that absence of evidence is just that.
And the evidence that in fact is out there is that the servers will shut down any day. 
Can we leave it at that 



Dan in St. Louis said:


> And in what way is that conflicting with "no evidence of current plans?" "Until new info is out there" means we don't know of any current plans.


----------



## [email protected]

I used to be an iRule user and made the switch to Kramer Control. I don't think I've seen many share their Kramer Control setups, so I thought I'd share the design and layout of my home automation setup. There's some things that were never capable in iRule that I really like. There's also some things in Kramer Control I dislike. Anyway, hopefully this is helpful to others.
I also did a screen record which has navigation. This is just for the iPad controls, but there is also a similar iPhone interface. Demo video


----------



## coffeeguy57

I like the Kramer controls setup looks good....also looks familiar ;-) I understand there is hardware that's needed but what is the rest of the process like? I have been DIY for years. Im not opposed to having someone do it for me as long as it not super expensive and time consuming/waiting to make updates.


----------



## [email protected]

coffeeguy57 said:


> I like the Kramer controls setup looks good....also looks familiar ;-) I understand there is hardware that's needed but what is the rest of the process like? I have been DIY for years. Im not opposed to having someone do it for me as long as it not super expensive and time consuming/waiting to make updates.


It's quite different than iRule, but you pick it up really quick. Instead of drawers and variables and everything being assigned to the page/button it uses frames and overlays, which are tricky at first (I attempted to add screen shots of the builder. The gray area called "select a room alternate" is a frame, and it's gray because it can change. Instead of jumping pages like you did in iRule, you just update the content in that "frame". The screen shot after that shows the overlay, which is just the content that goes into the frame. These frames can be a fixed area of your interface (screen), and they can be updated with different elements (overlays) which can be scrolling or non-scrolling elements. You can build at scale with Kramer where I think was very hard to do so in iRule. Also my setups are more complex than most and iRule saves the logic to the device, so lots of variables and logic make it really slow and laggy. Kramer Control saves the logic to the hardware (brain) which means things are much more responsive on your devices. I.e. newer iPad vs. older iPad will be the exact same speed. In iRule, the newer the device, the faster the responsiveness. 

There is hardware, generally 1 piece is all that's needed for a majority of use cases, although Kramer likes to tell you to do one "brain" per room. If you're doing this for a home setup, you are totally fine with 1 "brain". You do not have to hire someone to do Kramer Controls for you, unless that's what you wanted to do. You can sign-up to take their online training course, complete it and then they unlock your account for full system setup. 

I was able to buy my Kramer brain from BZB express as an end user. Other places wouldn't sell to end users. 

With all of this said, there's things about it that frustrate me and I have decided to move to Savant. But I found this forum and I thought others might appreciate the knowledge and visuals to help them in deciding what they do moving forward.


----------



## jantheman

Nice work.
I am also on Kramer Control and like it a lot. The one thing that is missing badly for me is swipe gestures as all my designs are swipe based.
If it's IP-based, may I ask what codebase you use to control the Apple TV:s? If IR no worries.
Also, do you plan to become a Savant installer yourself also? I am not familiar with their scope and process
but looking at that too...
Many thanks.



[email protected] said:


> With all of this said, there's things about it that frustrate me and I have decided to move to Savant. But I found this forum and I thought others might appreciate the knowledge and visuals to help them in deciding what they do moving forward.


----------



## [email protected]

Jantheman,

According to Kramer support, IP for AppleTV is not possible at the moment. Apparently it's because Apple requires a 4-digit passcode to establish a relationship with each connected IP device (phone, iPad etc.) and Kramer's brain is what actually connects with the AppleTV and therefore it doesn't work. With that said, I've spent some time investigating some of the IR codes that mimic the IP ones and I have many of them now working (if you need help there, let me know). The only one I can't figure out is the long "TV button" press that allows you to change users. Fortunately, everyone has their own Apple TV, so it's not needed. 

I'm just an end user who really enjoys this stuff, and I won't be able to access any code base with Savant. However, they have an extremely robust scene builder which accomplishes a lot of the fun things I do with Kramer, but swapping devices etc. I'll need to rely on my dealer to do. I didn't make it a requirement to have access, but it is something I'll pursue at some point if possible.


----------



## jantheman

[email protected] said:


> According to Kramer support, IP for AppleTV is not possible at the moment.


Thanks Smitty, really appreciate the comments.
As some other brands of automation and control have done ATV IP control, I know it is possible but difficult. 
I hope they will do it at some point.
Would absolutely appreciate the IR codes for KC ATV meanwhile if possible and you have the time.
Many thanks!


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

More news on network control of Apple TV: https://support.firecore.com/hc/en-us/articles/215090667-3rd-Party-Control-API-AirControl-beta-


----------



## jantheman

Dan in St. Louis said:


> More news on network control of Apple TV: https://support.firecore.com/hc/en-us/articles/215090667-3rd-Party-Control-API-AirControl-beta-


Thanks Dan in St Louis.
Appreciate the info as I have missed that. Interesting that it is 2-way! 
Jailbreaking an old dedicated ATV is maybe something I would do at some point.
Not to keen on jailbreaking an up to date ATV that does HomeKit and all that also..
Ah well, thanks again


----------



## smoothtlk

Why not just use a FireTV HD stick that supports integration and be done?
EDIT: Oh, this is the iRule forum (not AppleTV)...I don't know if iRule supports Android ADB...but it might.


----------



## jantheman

smoothtlk said:


> Why not just use a FireTV HD stick that supports integration and be done?
> EDIT: Oh, this is the iRule forum (not AppleTV)...I don't know if iRule supports Android ADB...but it might.


Thanks. A FireTV HD will not replace the stuff the ATV does, just the streaming part. But point taken.


----------



## smoothtlk

jantheman said:


> Thanks. A FireTV HD will not replace the stuff the ATV does, just the streaming part. But point taken.


What's the stuff that is needed?


----------



## jantheman

smoothtlk said:


> What's the stuff that is needed?


General question? Well myself I have all I need between the ATV and Raspi 4 that does Kodi stuff.
Other people might not need all the stuff the ATV does I guess. I believe Crestron does the native non-jailbreak support
of the ATV so that is another path if that is important to anyone.


----------



## smoothtlk

jantheman said:


> General question? Well myself I have all I need between the ATV and Raspi 4 that does Kodi stuff.
> Other people might not need all the stuff the ATV does I guess. I believe Crestron does the native non-jailbreak support
> of the ATV so that is another path if that is important to anyone.


Ok...Whatever the "stuff" is that ATV does then also needs to be controllable via the IP integration.
Kodi is very open and there is lots of support with 3rd party applications.
The AppleTV is not.
So the question is...why go through all these issues.
But without knowing what is not supported through the cheaper, easier and better media way (FireTV), then it's hard to substantiate beating one's head against the wall.
AppleTV is controllable via IR to emulate the basic handheld remote functions (up / down / left / right / select...)
FireTV (and all other AndroidTV based systems) one can launch a particular app (one example) with a command.


----------



## jantheman

smoothtlk said:


> Ok...Whatever the "stuff" is that ATV does


That starts and ends with HomeKit, very important for me and no HomeKit without an Apple hub. There are other apps also but that is the dealbreaker for me. 
I am not "beating my" anything, have no issues and can do all I want but there is always room for improvements. Many thanks though.


----------



## chenige

I have an irule setup from a few years ago. Aware they are shutting down sometime. I would like to make a few revisions but cannot find the builder app to do them. Where do I go to get it?

thanks


----------



## luv2fly3

chenige said:


> I have an irule setup from a few years ago. Aware they are shutting down sometime. I would like to make a few revisions but cannot find the builder app to do them. Where do I go to get it?
> 
> thanks








Welcome to the iRule Builder







builder.iruleathome.com





It's not an app, just a website.


----------



## chenige

luv2fly3 said:


> Welcome to the iRule Builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> builder.iruleathome.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an app, just a website.


Thanks, I tried both links there and none let me in with my login. Is there still access or is it gone?


----------



## luv2fly3

chenige said:


> Thanks, I tried both links there and none let me in with my login. Is there still access or is it gone?


I was just in the builder yesterday working on a few things. I have a special Google account I set up for access to the builder, which works just fine for me still. Not sure what to tell you. But don't give up as it's still working as far as I can tell.


----------



## chenige

luv2fly3 said:


> I was just in the builder yesterday working on a few things. I have a special Google account I set up for access to the builder, which works just fine for me still. Not sure what to tell you. But don't give up as it's still working as fat as I can tell.


Thanks, I will contact my installer (did initial setup) and see if they can still get in.


----------



## luv2fly3

Can anyone share whether the iRule iOS app can still be acquired from the App Store or through a different means? I have it on my older iPad mini and as part of my Apple Store account. I would like to upgrade my iPad but I don't know if I'd be able to get the app and whether it even works with the newer iOS software. My current iPad uses iOS v12. There are just some other apps I'd like to be able to update and this device is old enough that I can't. But if the iRule app is unable to be downloaded or transferred then I'll stick with what I have for now.


----------



## jantheman

luv2fly3 said:


> Can anyone share whether the iRule iOS app can still be acquired from the App Store


Yes it can. As discussed earlier in the thread, somewhat risky to still do tweaks.. But there it is..


----------



## chenige

jantheman said:


> Yes it can. As discussed earlier in the thread, somewhat risky to still do tweaks.. But there it is..


He was referring to the app itself that you put in your device. It looks to be gone from the App Store unless you want to pay for it again and probably not really there. The online site for programming is still supposed to be available but I could not get on due to login issues on my part.


----------



## jantheman

chenige said:


> He was referring to the app itself that you put in your device. It looks to be gone from the App Store.


Edit: it looks like the app is indeed now gone so it no longer appears possible to use iRule on a device that does not already have it installed by now. Makes sense I guess, as I assume syncing will likely not be possible anyway.
So builder and syncing still possible. for now.

I understood that and meant to confirm precisely that.
Maybe it became unclear as I alluded to the risk of still doing tweaks regardless but I still see the latest version that was made. 4.7.3 here though. I assume it depends on your device, territory and your version of iOS but it seems to still be there.


----------



## CentralCoaster

Irule seems to be no longer available from ios app store, in U.S. at least. Cant search for it, and if you use a web link to direct you there it says “currently not available in your country or region”.

I did access the builder today to successfully tweak and resync my other device.

As for the problem device, I’ll try restoring an icloud backup that had irule installed. Until then my wife can’t control anything with her phone.

I’ll soon be going back to 8 remotes I guess. I don’t have hundreds of hours like I used to, not gonna relearn and rewrite all this into a new system. People who buy a technology only to destroy it deserve a kick in the balls. I know I only paid $50 one time 8 years ago and that’s not sustainable, but at the very least give me the option of paying more to keep the service online, or surrender it to someone else willing.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

CentralCoaster said:


> I know I only paid $50 one time 8 years ago and that’s not sustainable, but at the very least give me the option of paying more to keep the service online


We have been doing our best in St. Louis. 41 clients at last count, many with the more expensive "System License."


----------



## smoothtlk

Same situation with OnControls. We have 100 projects lined up with an integrator who installed OnControls and now has to redo all of those projects. Of course it's an upgrade of features et al so he hasn't had too many issues with upselling that upgrade.


----------



## jantheman

Dan in St. Louis said:


> 41 clients at last count





smoothtlk said:


> 100 projects lined up


Just curious. Are you guys saying you are upgrading existing iRule installs with something else, or still selling iRule installs?
If the latter, are people ok with buying something that can not be upgraded soon?


----------



## smoothtlk

jantheman said:


> Just curious. Are you guys saying you are upgrading existing iRule installs with something else, or still selling iRule installs?
> If the latter, are people ok with buying something that can not be upgraded soon?


Can't speak for Dan,
But Allonis was called in by many of the integrators to replace existing OnControl systems due to the impending support issue from the App going away, and the anticipated Server being shut down.
These are most all in commercial installations where down time is not a good thing. Allonis never installed iRule / OnControl systems as our own product called myServer 6 control system would certainly be what we would ever recommend and get involved with.
Some of the later installs, the Integrators advised to the client that there were possibilities that the support would go away when OnControl was first installed, but at that time it wasn't certain. Now it's feeling certain so they are now trying to get the systems onto a stable platform.
For most of the upgrades, we moved the clients over to our own user interfaces. Sometimes the client wanted us to duplicate the UI to be similar to what the Integrator first developed so that there was no employee training needed (there really isn't any to speak of with our standard UIs (5 minutes max)). But myServer UI's can be completely customized to look / do pretty much anything that is needed.
These upgrade projects are ongoing and more are coming in weekly. For the most part, we are able to reuse most all of the expensive hardware like the Matrix Switch, audio matrix, media players, etc. as we have drivers for most of the popular commercial equipment being used.


----------



## JohnLew

Alright, I guess my time with iRule has come to an end. Just replaced all the iPads in the house with the new iPad Air and can't download the iRule app any more so I have to come up with a new solution. Knew this day was coming eventually.

What is the latest go-to for the home DIY guy? I'd say my expertise level is 7-8/10. Couple years ago I was looking at swapping to Demopad.


----------



## Peter M

I'm very happy with my DemoPad system as it does things that I could never do in iRule, however I got in early (and cheaply) but the pricing model is now completely different.

Plenty of info in the DemoPad thread.

Cheers,


----------



## Spy-vs-Spy

Peter M said:


> I'm very happy with my DemoPad system as it does things that I could never do in iRule, however I got in early (and cheaply) but the pricing model is now completely different.
> 
> Plenty of info in the DemoPad thread.
> 
> Cheers,


I was once in the iCache/iRule camp but when they announced the inevitable demise of the company and its servers, I quickly looked for other solutions. DemoPad appears to be in the same camp as Kramer Controls which is a little over the top for home users. As you say you got in early (and cheaply) as it appears they are no longer cheap. Anytime I have to request a quote, I expect something that is no longer user friendly nor economical.

Its too bad as I thought iRule was a good product with promise.


----------



## mpg7321

Spy-vs-Spy said:


> I was once in the iCache/iRule camp but when they announced the inevitable demise of the company and its servers, I quickly looked for other solutions. DemoPad appears to be in the same camp as Kramer Controls which is a little over the top for home users. As you say you got in early (and cheaply) as it appears they are no longer cheap. Anytime I have to request a quote, I expect something that is no longer user friendly nor economical.
> 
> Its too bad as I thought iRule was a good product with promise.


I too went to DemoPad but now the price has gotten step. Almost $200 per year US. It does more then iRule and has been very stable. One advantage I guess for paying the annul fee is hopefully it will stick around, that was a downfall of iRule, once the sale was made that was it. No more revenue streams from a customer. I have also been playing around with The Home Remote, seems like it can do a lot but has a steep learning curve, not user friendly if you ask me but does work, just have to invest a lot of time.


----------



## obts000

Well, reading the previous posts is a bummer. I didn't realize iRule was ending. The builder and syncing still worked for me today, but I guess I will need to find a new option. My setup is pretty simple.

In the meantime, maybe someone can direct me on the issue that brought me here.

I built a new ESP8266 based controller for my curtain. It's basically a web server with two options:



http://192.168.16.114/open




http://192.168.16.114/close



It works fine if I enter those URLs in chrome.

I defined a gateway at 192.168.16.114 and have two IP commands assigned to buttons. I have tried "open" and "close" and "/open" and "/close". The commands look like they are going and the remote shows green, but they don't seem to show up in the server. I'm thinking it might be the method if iRule uses POST instead of GET or if it is using UDP or something like that.

Thanks for any hints anyone has.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

obts000 said:


> I'm thinking it might be the method if iRule uses POST instead of GET or if it is using UDP or something like that.


If you have the curtain controller in another iRule handset you could determine the method from the Gateway setup. Can you obtain the curtain controller's API?


----------



## LePousson

Hi guys !

I had to restore my iPad Pro because of an update problem with iPadOS ... But now, the iRule app seems to have been removed from AppStore. However, I still have it on my iPhone 11 Pro Max. 

Is there any way for me to get it back working on my iPad Pro ??

Thanks for replying !

LePousson


----------



## smoothtlk

LePousson said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> I had to restore my iPad Pro because of an update problem with iPadOS ... But now, the iRule app seems to have been removed from AppStore. However, I still have it on my iPhone 11 Pro Max.
> 
> Is there any way for me to get it back working on my iPad Pro ??
> 
> Thanks for replying !
> 
> LePousson


You might read the rest of the post. I haven't read the details but I think this is dead in the water.
Time to move on.


----------



## LePousson

smoothtlk said:


> You might read the rest of the post. I haven't read the details but I think this is dead in the water.
> Time to move on.


Ok but reading tenths or more pages of posts, not my hobby for the evening ... However, is there any similar app that would do the same things ?? I haven't been into that mess for a while ...

Thanks for the help in advance !

LePousson


----------



## lowend15

smoothtlk said:


> Can't speak for Dan,
> But Allonis was called in by many of the integrators to replace existing OnControl systems due to the impending support issue from the App going away, and the anticipated Server being shut down.
> These are most all in commercial installations where down time is not a good thing. Allonis never installed iRule / OnControl systems as our own product called myServer 6 control system would certainly be what we would ever recommend and get involved with.
> Some of the later installs, the Integrators advised to the client that there were possibilities that the support would go away when OnControl was first installed, but at that time it wasn't certain. Now it's feeling certain so they are now trying to get the systems onto a stable platform.
> For most of the upgrades, we moved the clients over to our own user interfaces. Sometimes the client wanted us to duplicate the UI to be similar to what the Integrator first developed so that there was no employee training needed (there really isn't any to speak of with our standard UIs (5 minutes max)). But myServer UI's can be completely customized to look / do pretty much anything that is needed.
> These upgrade projects are ongoing and more are coming in weekly. For the most part, we are able to reuse most all of the expensive hardware like the Matrix Switch, audio matrix, media players, etc. as we have drivers for most of the popular commercial equipment being used.


So would it be fair to say you are a competitor to Kramer in this space but your product is software vs hardware as well? I once had an iRule that I built, my needs simplified somewhat to be “ok” with Harmony, but these are both dying and now I’m trying to figure out where to go. 

Not opposed to dropping a few hundred on some hardware. Is yours a server product run on a PC? I have PCs that are on 24/7 so that’s not an issue.

Logitech works well enough, but would be nice to have more than 1remote, or another hub (can’t use 2 simultaneously. Right now I somewhat compromise in a second zone. Have IR distribution capacity for everywhere but having more than one of the same device is a problem and IP control is no-go for Harmony.

In main zone I Have a newer Samsung TV, Denon IP AVR-x4000 (getting ready to add a 3700h and the IR will be troublesome).

2nd zone is an IP Yamaha receiver, older vizio with IR. At one point with the irule I had the 2 zones working well. The Harmony had some idiosyncrasies that kind of broke that (long story)

Wouldn’t mind an excuse for some lightweight controls of Home Automation, but not a requirement per se.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

lowend15 said:


> 2nd zone is an IP Yamaha receiver, older vizio with IR. At one point with the irule I had the 2 zones working well. The Harmony had some idiosyncrasies that kind of broke that (long story)
> 
> Wouldn’t mind an excuse for some lightweight controls of Home Automation, but not a requirement per se.


You could get a second Harmony Hub for Zone 2, code its own commands, and still spend about a tenth of what the systems needing dedicated "brains" would require.


----------



## smoothtlk

lowend15 said:


> So would it be fair to say you are a competitor to Kramer in this space but your product is software vs hardware as well? I once had an iRule that I built, my needs simplified somewhat to be “ok” with Harmony, but these are both dying and now I’m trying to figure out where to go.
> 
> Not opposed to dropping a few hundred on some hardware. Is yours a server product run on a PC? I have PCs that are on 24/7 so that’s not an issue.
> 
> Logitech works well enough, but would be nice to have more than 1remote, or another hub (can’t use 2 simultaneously. Right now I somewhat compromise in a second zone. Have IR distribution capacity for everywhere but having more than one of the same device is a problem and IP control is no-go for Harmony.
> 
> In main zone I Have a newer Samsung TV, Denon IP AVR-x4000 (getting ready to add a 3700h and the IR will be troublesome).
> 
> 2nd zone is an IP Yamaha receiver, older vizio with IR. At one point with the irule I had the 2 zones working well. The Harmony had some idiosyncrasies that kind of broke that (long story)
> 
> Wouldn’t mind an excuse for some lightweight controls of Home Automation, but not a requirement per se.


Hi, we compete with Kramer with their automation controller, but work with Kramer to support many of their other products with our automation controller.
You can have as many "SmartRemotes" (Allonis handheld remote control that is soon to be launched) and as many webbased user interface devices as you need (iPhone / iPad / Android tablet / Windows PC / Mac desktop etc).

Samsung, Denon are well supported. Vizio CEC and IR are supported. Yamaha we would have to port our myServer 5 driver to vs. 6 system. Harmony Hub is supported.

myServer 6 runs on Windows / Linux (Mint and others), MacOS and our favorite is Raspberry Pi. Recommendation is a Pi4 / 4/8 gig ram.
We are still getting ready to support residential projects again. Most all of our activity has been for commercial projects.

Thanx for asking!


----------



## Monkey_Man

Hey guys, has anyone figured out how to use iRule on a Kindle fire? I picked up a Kindle because iOS wont play nice with the Oppo app. Kindle android OS works with that buuuuut now Kindle isnt allowing me to sign on to google to sync iRule 🤦‍♂️
if the kindle wont work has anyone used a Samsung tab with iRule?

Edit oh boy, i see this might be another issue…. iRule isn’t supported anymore?!?!? I assume its not availble at the google play store? It’s still available at Amazon. Im getting the error 400 when trying to synch to google.


----------



## giomania

smoothtlk said:


> You might read the rest of the post. I haven't read the details but I think this is dead in the water.
> Time to move on.


For those with a PC or a Pi running 24/7, this remote app might be of interest.

HTWebRemote: Simple remote control of your home theater devices and HTPC from any web browser








HTWebRemote: Simple remote control of your home theater...


Simple remote control of your home theater devices and HTPC from any web browser I just put up the little control program I made for controlling my HTPC and some home theater devices. The idea behind the program is you run it on your PC (RasPi support coming soon) and it lets you build simple...




r.tapatalk.com






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkey_Man

I took the time to read about the nonsupport issue with iRule, sucks. Like many here I had iRule dialed in to control every menu item of my JVC projector. I have a version of iRule running on my iPhone which I guess I’ll have to treat this iPhone like gold. It is interesting that iRule is still available on the Amazon App store but I can’t get it to connect with Google which sounds like a known issue since all this went down years ago. If only the legacy login still worked with irule builder this would work on a kindle.
In the meantime what were some alternative apps that can do IP control specifically for a JVC projector?


----------



## Spy-vs-Spy

A rather nice bit of code. Unfortunately for me, it makes use of the touch screen so no tactile buttons but seems a bit easier to wield than the GlobalCache "AV over IP" front ends out there now. You can view the list at this web page. It appears this technology has matured some with the addition of Dante which seems to alleviate the complexity of connecting equipment to the "network" and also claim lossless audio and low latency video across the same network. I would take the later claim with a grain of salt until I could study some findings from the audio world with regards to the quality of the AV signal once it actually gets to your AV system but figure it must be no worse than an HTPC connected to your receiver reading digital files off a NAS or server somewhere. Interestingly eough, it appears Kramer now has its own versions of AV over IP here


----------



## Dan Hitchman

Monkey_Man said:


> I took the time to read about the nonsupport issue with iRule, sucks. Like many here I had iRule dialed in to control every menu item of my JVC projector. I have a version of iRule running on my iPhone which I guess I’ll have to treat this iPhone like gold. It is interesting that iRule is still available on the Amazon App store but I can’t get it to connect with Google which sounds like a known issue since all this went down years ago. If only the legacy login still worked with irule builder this would work on a kindle.
> In the meantime what were some alternative apps that can do IP control specifically for a JVC projector?


Take a look at Roomie Remote. I'm controlling my JVC projector via IP with it.


----------



## Monkey_Man

Dan Hitchman said:


> Take a look at Roomie Remote. I'm controlling my JVC projector via IP with it.


Oh yeah, im giving it a try.
Any others?


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

We are going to look into ProControl. At first glance it is an expansion of the old Harmony Hub app.


----------



## mpg7321

Dan in St. Louis said:


> We are going to look into ProControl. At first glance it is an expansion of the old Harmony Hub app.


Does any one know if the consumer can buy this?


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

You would first need to find a friendly distributor, who would then register you as a dealer. That seems to be a common pattern in the AV world.


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

FYI there have been recent posts in an old Pro Control forum right here on AVS: 

Pro Control


----------



## darcom

Dan in St. Louis said:


> I just logged in to both [builder.iruleathome.com] using my Google account, and [builder.oncontrols.com] using my non-Google account, and both loaded just fine.


Does anyone have access to be able to make changes as I am not able to as an end user.


----------



## jantheman

darcom said:


> Does anyone have access to be able to make changes as I am not able to as an end user.


The builder with the url that @Dan in St. Louis gave [builder.iruleathome.com] still appears to work.
Have not used it for nearly a year, as I am reluctant to risk breaking something, but if I have to I might try it if there is nothing to lose, but there would likely be zero support.
If you have bought from an installer you should ask them if they still have access, or give you a login?
Good luck regardless


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

jantheman said:


> Have not used it for nearly a year, as I am reluctant to risk breaking something, but if I have to I might try it if there is nothing to lose, but there would likely be zero support.


(Fingers crossed) I have made several changes in the past few weeks and editing an existing account still works. But no new licenses and no new devices.


----------



## jantheman

Dan in St. Louis said:


> (Fingers crossed) I have made several changes in the past few weeks and editing an existing account still works. But no new licenses and no new devices.


Hello @Dan in St. Louis 
Just bit the bullet and went ahead with some tweaks that I wanted pretty badly.
All appeared to have worked well.. Not recommending it, as the server could still go dark in the middle of a transfer/sync and then we would be. But it worked today...


----------



## Dan in St. Louis

For all: a couple of our clients have updated their iPads to iOS 16. On Controls still works.

But don't toss your older iPads. You can't find the iRule or On Controls apps any more, so we are stuck with what devices we have that already have the app.


----------



## Mr_Burger

Hi
I regularly update iRule as I built a bespoke commercial (Pub) control system that controls all the TVs/Sky Boxes/Matrix/AppleTVs/Lights etc etc and I was assured, by the company that acquired it, that the server would remain operational while users continued to use it.

As for the app being no longer available on the app store, yes that's a pain but I have the IPA file which can easily be edited for any Apple account that has paid for iRule and side loaded to the device using iMazing, so as far as I'm concerned iRule is very much alive and working well for us.

Obviously if/when the builder finally goes down (which really shouldn't happen if people use their lifetime licenses to update their builds) our devices will continue to function while I build something else.

I did remind the company that now owns the iRule system that, considering the license purchased, additional costs would be incurred should they simply close it down for no real reason. It doesn't cost much to run and they should maintain it and honour the licenses, as opposed to forcing people to adopt a new system, regardless of whether other solutions are superior or not.

Maybe I'll start building something else next year, but with many thousands of lines of code (some 100's long per single button) it would be a lot easier to leave everything online. It would certainly be cheaper for the company 

Mr_B


----------



## bluer101

Mr_Burger said:


> Hi
> I regularly update iRule as I built a bespoke commercial (Pub) control system that controls all the TVs/Sky Boxes/Matrix/AppleTVs/Lights etc etc and I was assured, by the company that acquired it, that the server would remain operational while users continued to use it.
> 
> As for the app being no longer available on the app store, yes that's a pain but I have the IPA file which can easily be edited for any Apple account that has paid for iRule and side loaded to the device using iMazing, so as far as I'm concerned iRule is very much alive and working well for us.
> 
> Obviously if/when the builder finally goes down (which really shouldn't happen if people use their lifetime licenses to update their builds) our devices will continue to function while I build something else.
> 
> I did remind the company that now owns the iRule system that, considering the license purchased, additional costs would be incurred should they simply close it down for no real reason. It doesn't cost much to run and they should maintain it and honour the licenses, as opposed to forcing people to adopt a new system, regardless of whether other solutions are superior or not.
> 
> Maybe I'll start building something else next year, but with many thousands of lines of code (some 100's long per single button) it would be a lot easier to leave everything online. It would certainly be cheaper for the company
> 
> Mr_B


‘Could you provide the IPA file and how to edit it with side loading.


----------



## Mr_Burger

Hi
I don't really want to upload my own in case the decrypt leaves some traces of the original, but I will say, if you have iRule on an older device (likely, as you can't download it now on a newer device) then all you need do is use something like Clutch or Frida to dump the installed iRule IPA and that will give you a file that will run on anything, via iMazing.


----------



## physics90

I wonder if there’s any chance of getting the code base for irule and maybe branching off to another app? I used to use irule at my previous home and really liked it. I haven’t used it in years but with the lack of solid options I could consider bringing it back to life albeit with a different name etc.


----------



## Mr_Burger

Probably not :/ but you could always email Kramer and ask them for it and offer to move it to a new cloud instance


----------



## Larry M

Hi,

I know iRule is pretty much dead, but it’s been working for my simple needs for years. However I just upgraded projectors, from a JVC to an Epson LS12000

I mainly care about power on and off via IP controls. I added a device from the community for the 6500 model assuming it’s the same codes as well as the LS1000 “via PJLink” which only had power on and off codes

I entered in my IP address as well as port 3629…what else do I need to do as neither are connecting to the projector?


----------



## Mr_Burger

From the documentation online, it seems the preferred TCP port is 4352 and you have to have enabled PJLink on the projector..



JBMIA PJLink



The above link has software that can test your connection via a computer should the port above fail to work.

If you use the test python s/w, a quick search of the net resulted in this result, which outlines a python script you can use to execute a command (paste into notepad/notepad++ and save as client.py with no .txt extension)



Code:


#!/usr/bin/python           # This is client.py file

import socket               # Import socket module

host = "192.168.x.x"    # Change to your Epson IP
port = 4352

with socket.socket(socket.AF_INET,socket.SOCK_STREAM ) as s:
  s.connect((host, port))
  print (s.recv(1024))
  s.sendall(b'%1POWR ?\r')
  print (s.recv(1024))
  s.close()                     # Close the socket when done

Executing client.py results in:


Code:


# python client.py
b'PJLINK 0\r'
b'%1POWR=1\r'

Once you have successfully controlled the Epson via a PC, use the same info to setup your iRule gateway.

PJLink commands are standardised so the device you found should have the correct comannds.


----------

